# Chinese / Asian Brand IEM Info Thread



## Brooko (Aug 22, 2017)

Brand new thread - a continuation of the old one (which was locked because it started getting out of hand).

Original thread - http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs

Rules

Please acquaint yourselves with the Head-Fi posting guidelines - http://www.head-fi.org/a/posting-guidelines
*To subscribe to the thread, please use the link below the thread title (PC) or in the top-right menu (mobile). Do NOT make a post to subscribe. That is just spam.*
The majority of the discussion in this thread is likely to center around budget to mid-range IEMs, so please don't come here suggesting to people that they should be buying TOTL instead. The posters here are here for a reason (looking for the best value for money to come out of China/Asia)
Be respectful of everyone's right to have an opinion, and realise it may differ with your own
Be careful with claims of fact - realise many of them are actually subjective opinion
Try not to hype things up too much - be realistic
If you find you are getting too intense in your discussions (if things are getting heated) - step away from the keyboard for a while, do something else (listen to some music!), and come back with new perspective at a later time.
If there are issues, don't add to them by getting into big debates - report the offending post, and don't reply and escalate (please)
*Easy Earphone is now banned and blacklisted from Head-Fi. Links to, and discussion of them, as well as "DQSM" products are no longer allowed. That includes Amazon links.
For more info read Currawong's post in the old thread*
*The old thread was a target for shill-posting. Offering a manufacturer positive reviews in exchange for free goods is not only a permanent ban offence for members, but will result in blacklisting of the manufacturer (all reviews deleted and discussion banned) WHEN both are caught.*
Discussions about products claiming to be "clones" or "DIY" versions of IEMs are not permitted and will be removed from the thread.
Above all enjoy sharing your finds.


----------



## Netforce

Nice to see the thread starting off with a nice clean slate. Been out of the budget IEM game for a little bit now but variety is always great!


----------



## crabdog

Nice looking new DAP from HIDIZS with aptX Bluetooth
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hidizs-AP60-DSD-HiFi-Lossless-Pocket-Bluetooth-4-0-Apt-x-Music-Player/601461_32736526501.html


----------



## Shawn71

Glad to see this thread again......


----------



## trumpethead

Thanks for the fresh start. Would hate too lose this thread, it has become daily reading for me.


----------



## Shawn71

crabdog said:


> Nice looking new DAP from HIDIZS with aptX Bluetooth
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hidizs-AP60-DSD-HiFi-Lossless-Pocket-Bluetooth-4-0-Apt-x-Music-Player/601461_32736526501.html




Will wait for a comparison between this and shanling M1......


----------



## Vishal

Guys do we have any impressions on Turbo T7??


----------



## anticute

So happy we didn't lose the thread all together - it's one of the main reasons I'm even on this site. I really hope we can keep it that way..


----------



## kahaluu

The Chinese/Asian brand thread is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Sylmar

kahaluu said:


> The Chinese/Asian brand thread is definitely my favorite.


 
 About the only one I read.


----------



## Shawn71

vishal said:


> Guys do we have any impressions on Turbo T7??




Btw, what is it vishal? Iem/hp/dac-amp?.....sry never heard this model before.


----------



## Vishal

shawn71 said:


> Btw, what is it vishal? Iem/hp/dac-amp?.....sry never heard this model before.




It is an iem 6ba + 1dd..upgraded from super audio 6.
Newly added on banned seller store.


----------



## fonkepala

Hooray for a new thread! Thanks to the mods for keeping this thread alive, I've learned a lot from it. Let's be nice people and share information.
  
 As my first foray into 'Chinese brands' aside from Fiio, next month I'll be buying & testing:
  
 a) VE Monk Plus
 b) **** 4in1
 c) KZ IEM - not sure which one yet...any suggestions?
  
 I'll most probably be buying these from Aliexpress.
  
 Did I miss anything?


----------



## Shawn71

vishal said:


> It is an iem 6ba + 1dd..upgraded from super audio 6.
> Newly added on banned seller store.




Ahh ok!.....


----------



## To.M

Ok so here we are in the thread reactivation!  one general remark to some of you boys: "music has charms to soothe the savage breast" so go and listen more! 

waiting for kz zst and, in the meantime, for more 1clearhead's impressions 

fonkepala monks are a must-have, 4in1 seem to be great so yeah why not, as for KZ, wait for reviews of kz zst and then choose your model


----------



## Majin

fonkepala said:


> Hooray for a new thread! Thanks to the mods for keeping this thread alive, I've learned a lot from it. Let's be nice people and share information.
> 
> As my first foray into 'Chinese brands' aside from Fiio, next month I'll be buying & testing:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am almost going into the same route
  
 Bought the VE Monk Plus last week and now i am pondering if i should go for a cheap IEM or a more expensive one.
  
 My suggestion for the KZ would be either ED9 - ZS3 maybe ATE or  the new ZST.


----------



## HiFiChris

Good to see the thread being online again. Hopefully it doesn't derail as heavily as the old one anytime soon.
 ​  ​  
 Anyway, here are my thoughts on the Brainwavz Hengja:​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hengja-the-headphone-desk-hanger/reviews/16914​  ​ ​  ​  ​ Imho, it would be great if they released a product that combines the front part of the Hookah with a (revised) clamp part of the Hengja.​


----------



## purplesun

crabdog said:


> Nice looking new DAP from HIDIZS with aptX Bluetooth
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hidizs-AP60-DSD-HiFi-Lossless-Pocket-Bluetooth-4-0-Apt-x-Music-Player/601461_32736526501.html


 
 Shoot! I don't even need a DAP but I just ordered.
 Got me with USB DAC, Apt-X & $6 seller discount.
 Didn't even finish reading item description!
 Bad thread! Bad thread!


----------



## fonkepala

to.m said:


> Ok so here we are in the thread reactivation!  one general remark to some of you boys: "music has charms to soothe the savage breast" so go and listen more!
> 
> waiting for kz zst and, in the meantime, for more 1clearhead's impressions
> 
> @fonkepala monks are a must-have, 4in1 seem to be great so yeah why not, as for KZ, wait for reviews of kz zst and then choose your model


 
  
 Thanks for your input. Yup, I'm waiting for reviews on the KZ ZST as well. Is there an 'official' KZ store on Aliexpress?
  


majin said:


> I am almost going into the same route
> 
> Bought the VE Monk Plus last week and now i am pondering if i should go for a cheap IEM or a more expensive one.
> 
> My suggestion for the KZ would be either ED9 - ZS3 maybe ATE or  the new ZST.


 
  
 Thanks for the suggestions, I'll look into those KZ models as well. Man..I didn't know KZ made so many IEM models!
  
 I have some mid-fi IEM's, nothing TOTL but I'm happy with them. But I guess for now I'm rather more thrilled to find adequately performing IEMs at bargain prices


----------



## kimD

Nice we are back


----------



## AudioNewbi3

For those who are wondering, Turbo Ear Taobao page:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-13096650781.3.kOUOeZ&id=522952059360
  
 There lineup as far as I know
 T3 = 1DD+2BA (10MM DD + KNOWLES 30017)
 T4 = 1DD+3BA (10MM DD + KNOWLES 30017 + SONION 1700)
 T5 = 1DD+4BA (10MM DD (different from the ones used on T3 &T4) + KNOWLES 30017 x2)
 T7 = 1DD+6BA (10MM DD (different from the ones used on T3 &T4) + KNOWLES 30017 x2 + SONION Low Mid BA (Model not mentioned)
 T10 = 10BA (In development)


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Btw, will post some initial (though maybe inaccurate initial impressions once these babies arrive from Taobao)


----------



## kimD

audionewbi3 said:


> Btw, will post some initial (though maybe inaccurate initial impressions once these babies arrive from Taobao)




What's the specs of these?


----------



## Forty6

crabdog said:


> Nice looking new DAP from HIDIZS with aptX Bluetooth
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hidizs-AP60-DSD-HiFi-Lossless-Pocket-Bluetooth-4-0-Apt-x-Music-Player/601461_32736526501.html




Wow , this inexpensive aptx enabled DAP is going to be in my purchase list .


When you hear cayin saying the reason why aptx is not implemented on their flagship line up is the Aptx high licensing fees .
And this DAP here is 89usd + aptx  shame on those cayins


----------



## Pastapipo

fonkepala said:


> Hooray for a new thread! Thanks to the mods for keeping this thread alive, I've learned a lot from it. Let's be nice people and share information.
> 
> As my first foray into 'Chinese brands' aside from Fiio, next month I'll be buying & testing:
> 
> ...




I would suggest the TY Hi Z 32ohm. I prefer it over the monks due to a slight increase in subbass.


----------



## Majin

pastapipo said:


> I would suggest the TY Hi Z 32ohm. I prefer it over the monks due to a slight increase in subbass.


 
  
 Hey Pastapipo from Tweakers. Man what a bummer after i ordered the VE monks everybody is raving about the TY Hi Z. I hope I won't miss the bass from the monks.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

kimd said:


> What's the specs of these?


 
  1DD+2BA

 Told the seller from Taobao to tune it to my liking (for listening to classical and orchestra) by linking him youku video examples of the music which I listen too.

 Total Price including 1964 style 0.78mm Pin Cable is RMB1000


----------



## Forty6

purplesun said:


> Shoot! I don't even need a DAP but I just ordered.
> Got me with USB DAC, Apt-X & $6 seller discount.
> Didn't even finish reading item description!
> Bad thread! Bad thread!




With the abovementioned , Got you additional pair of customized dynamic earbuds Too ! with a 14.8MM diameter driver . Ha 

I'm going to be the next on line


----------



## FUYU

majin said:


> Hey Pastapipo from Tweakers. Man what a bummer after i ordered the VE monks everybody is raving about the TY Hi Z. I hope I won't miss the bass from the monks.




Bass is plenty, imo. I found the Hi Zs too bassy for my tastes.


----------



## fonkepala

pastapipo said:


> I would suggest the TY Hi Z 32ohm. I prefer it over the monks due to a slight increase in subbass.


 
 Thanks for the suggestion. They seem to be pretty similar in looks to the Monks. Is there a review up for these babies?


----------



## Vidal

Has anyone seen the Remax S3?
  
 I haven't even tried them via BT yet as the battery was flat on arrival, I'm using a extension cable. They're a clip-on with separate earphones the clip-on earphones that they come with I'm 99% certain they're Fanmusic E6s/Mannhas E170s but with a J cable and no mic (the BT Clip handles that). The Fanmusic E6 was retailing at $60 on Amazon, I think they also appeared on Massdrop recently. I have tried them against my E170s and they seem identical in sound.
  
 They're available from Gearbest for about £10.
  
Note for mods - I don't currently sell these and I'm highlighting that they can be bought from a head-fi sponsor


----------



## audionoobz

Can anyone do a comparison of the kz zst and the lz A2S?


----------



## Verasayshi

@RedJohn456 Hi pal, did you do a review of the AK2016 Custom 6BA? Saw your review on the Dolphin's, they look absolutely stunning! Great review, keep it up


----------



## Brooko

Guys if you want to subscribe to the thread, but don't have anything to post - rather than posting "subbed" etc - please just use the subscribe button.
  
 This is of course from the posting guidelines (which I know you all studied rigorously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  


> *Please do not make one-word or other short, useless posts.* Eg: _"Subscribed!"_, _"+1"_, _"Me too."_ "
> 
> 
> 
> ... 
  
 Thanks


----------



## SuperMAG

fonkepala said:


> Hooray for a new thread! Thanks to the mods for keeping this thread alive, I've learned a lot from it. Let's be nice people and share information.
> 
> As my first foray into 'Chinese brands' aside from Fiio, next month I'll be buying & testing:
> 
> ...


 
 I have or will have similar arsenal right now, but gave my KZ away, along with others which includes,
  
*Xiaomi Piston 2.1*, Best IEM i even heard/owned, great clarity, great soundstage, great bass, nice mids and hot treble and what makes the piston best was the imaging, 3d up down left right.
*Xiaomi Hybrid*, had weared toning and didn't made me get excited lol, also rolled of treble. BEST iem comfort wise.
*Xiaomi Youth*, gave it to my bro.
*TK Maple*, weak bass and muddy mids. very small soundstage, sold it.
*KZ edr2*, very thin sound and full sounding.
*LG Quickbeat 2*, my sister liked it too much, it was a good iem, all rounder i wanted something more.
*Rock Zircon*, Also thin sound, uneven sound, not very clear.
*Letv Reverse*, Good IEM overall, i liked the huge soundstage and bass, very very similar to xiaomi hybrid.
*KZ Edr1*, don't remember it much but i was not impressed.
 Around 3/4 1/2 dollar iems from aliexpress for leaving in pocket purposes.
  
 Currently have
  
*Monk Plus*, Good musical sound, big soundstage, thick mids, good tight bass punch also good imaging, but lacks extreme clarity, separation and resolution of that piston 2. But a keeper and using it double thin foam, different foams different sound.
  
*TY HIZ 32, *bloated bass like or slow bass then monk, much more sub bass, decent mids and great soundstage, similar clarity but monk are smother, lacks imaging of monks, also resolution of pistons 2 but i think its the earbud problem.
  
 Waiting for
  
***** 4in1*, Hoping to be my end game, if not then buying used piston 2.
*KZ ATR* *might give it to my sis if i don't like it, for sports and wanting to hear ate sound purposes*
*Rock Mucu* *for sports and calling purposes as i find these samsung type earbuds comfortable.*
*Philips SHE3800* *shouldn't have ordered it since i have monk and ty but i did lol.
  
 Thinking of buying:
  
*Piston 2* Used if i dont like the ****.
*KZ HDS1* for comfort, casual and outside use.
  
 Thinking of Thinking of Buying:
*MusicMaker TK12 or TK13, Trinity Vryus, Some other hyped iem, *if all the above experiments don't work.


----------



## EarTips

The hidizs ap60 and shanling m1 dap look really good with good specs, waiting for comparisons too.


----------



## Vidal

supermag said:


> I have or will have similar arsenal right now, but gave my KZ away, along with others which includes,
> 
> *TK Maple*, weak bass and muddy mids. sold it.
> *Rock Zircon*, Also thin sound, uneven sound, not very clear.


 
  
 Surprised at the weak bass comment I found the TKs to be too full on for my tastes. I'm not a big bass fan.


----------



## RedJohn456

verasayshi said:


> @RedJohn456 Hi pal, did you do a review of the AK2016 Custom 6BA? Saw your review on the Dolphin's, they look absolutely stunning! Great review, keep it up


 

 These are not the full review fyi, that will be up in a few days with full comparisons  But no I didn't talk about the Custom 6BA yet. I will do a write up on them very soon as well. If you have any specific questions I can try an answer them for you.
  
 The dolphins do sound every bit as good as they look.


----------



## SuperMAG

vidal said:


> Surprised at the weak bass comment I found the TKs to be too full on for my tastes. I'm not a big bass fan.


 
 it was tight but weak and i am not the only one who said that, might be defective one. maple also has very small soundstage.


----------



## Verasayshi

redjohn456 said:


> These are not the full review fyi, that will be up in a few days with full comparisons  But no I didn't talk about the Custom 6BA yet. I will do a write up on them very soon as well. If you have any specific questions I can try an answer them for you.
> 
> The dolphins do sound every bit as good as they look.


 
 Thanks a lot! Will wait for your full review for both before deciding which one to get haha


----------



## RedJohn456

Since the chinese thread was locked, I thought it might be helpful for me to post it here in this new one.
 ​  ​  ​ *Sticking a Dolphin in your ears!*​ _First Impressions _​  ​ Here we have a chinese iem offering that once again beggars belief that headphones of this quality can exist for this amount of coin! Something like this was unheard of even a few months ago. What the heck is going on? I can’t even imagine how the chinese iem market will look in a few weeks, never mind a few months!
  
For the better part of a week now, I have been testing two new samples, courtesy of AK Audio, so a big thank you to them for giving me this opportunity. The iems in question are the Super Dolphin 6BA (I will shorten it to Dolphin for sake of brevity) and the AK 2016 Custom 6ba iem.
  
 ​                                                                                                   The Dolphin                                                                       AK 2016 Custom 6BA
  
   
I will be talking about the Dolphin today, which uses 6 balanced armature drivers. It is available with either MMCX or 2 Pin cable connectors (my unit has the 2 pin connector). 
  
This is my first experience with a 2-pin connector and suffices to say I won’t be going back to MMCX anytime soon. A common point of failure for many iems with removable cables is the connector, and MMCX connectors are more prone to issues developing over time. The Dolphin’s rock solid and sturdy connector ensures that this iem will last a long time.
  
The included cable is very soft and supple, easy to manage and not prone to tangling. Even the memory wire portion, that rests over the ear, is pleasantly flexible and not in the least bit annoying. The cable itself has a braid and terminates in a 90 degree L jack. The strain reliefs on both ends are very well done so the cable should hold up like a champ.
  
   
  
The Dolphin housing/shells are black, adorning the name in red and blue. The faceplate is made a multiocolor pattern shell (not sure what the technical term would be) but eye catching and pleasing nonetheless.
  
While the shells are a tad on the big side, they are comfortable once inserted into your ears. The Dolphin sports a durable build quality and sturdy construction, ensuring that it will easily withstand the rigors of daily use.
  
  
  
  
The Dolphin has an insane amount of sound isolation, especially when you use tips that give an optimal seal. I was on the subway yesterday and I couldn’t hear ANY outside sounds while the Dolphin was playing music. And mind you, this was at a low volume. This makes them perfect for long noisy commutes, where you can easily enjoy your music at lower volumes and not damage your hearing in the process.
  
   
So that's all good and dandy but how do the buggers sound? Well in one word: Impressive! Allow me to tell you why 
  
Overall the Dolphin is a clean and airy sounding iem, with a breathtaking midrange and tight bass that has great impact. I felt that it also had a slight emphasis on the mids, making a perfect complement to the airy and well extended treble.
  
The treble is just about perfect to my ears, very extended and airy without being bright or peaky in the slightest (I am quite treble sensitive). The Dolphin’s treble strikes a delicate balance between sounding analytical and sounding musical. It has great resolution and tons of micro-detail. All the elements of a song are there, easy to delineate and follow individually from beginning to end. All the details are there, but they are not pushed in your face. I am not quite sure how they pulled off the treble without sounding cold and analytical but that’s china for ya. 
  
The Dolphin has a natural soundstage that is more true to life and not exaggerated. It is not limited to inside your head and definitely sounds out of head, possessing more width than height. But what impressed me most was the sense of depth the Dolphin portrayed, it felt as if you are peering into the record; As if your music was being played in a room, positively cavernous!
  
In addition to its impressive sense of depth and staging, it has incredible separation and layering of instruments that make you feel as if you are enjoying a live performance. Accurate positioning of sonic cues make for a believable and natural sonic presentation that will leave you wanting more.
  
This leads to the star of the show, the midrange! This one really took me by surprise because how fantastically it renders female vocals, positively ethereal. If you enjoy female vocals AT ALL you really owe it to yourself to hear the Dolphins, it is simply breathtaking. The way in which it renders the details, vocal textures, ambience and atmosphere is something I have yet to hear on other headphones*. *
  
The Dolphin is not a one trick pony however, if you are a metal head this is also the iem for you. The way distortion guitars are so textured and detailed is simply mesmerizing. Drum hits come through loud and clear with great impact, giving the iem great PRaT.
  
The bass is neutral with no bloom or midrange leak to speak of. It is tight and punchy with impressive impact, quickly getting out of the way when its not called for. It is distinct from the rest of the mix but not emphasized in anyway but still easy to hear in your music. While the Dolphin sounds good with EDM, its not going to give you the bumping bass you need to really enjoy electronic music.
  
  ​ The Shells look stunning, one of the prettiest iems I have seen coming out of China​    
So overall, the Dolphin is light and quick on its feet, think Philadelphia Cream Cheese light lol. It is quite revealing without coming across as analytical, retaining a surprising sense of musicality, with impressive depth and a holographic presentation. The Dolphin is an all rounder that will sound great with most music but really shines with Female Vocals and Metal. I will say it again, if you are as big a fan of female vocals or metal as I am, you should give the Dolphin a listen! Heck these are even great for monitoring given how balanced they are from top to bottom. And lastly, for those of you who are massive Havi B3 Pro 1 fans like myself, you are sure gonna get a kick out of the Dolphin!
  
You would think that the Dolphin would eviscerate lower quality music files, right? WRONG. It is surprisingly forgiving of poorly encoded files, which means that your cheapo mp3s should sound just fine. Furthermore, the Dolphin scales with better gear so it will grow along with your collection. While it sounded great running straight out of my Macbook Pro and BlackBerry Z30, it was noticeably better out of something like FiiO X7 with line out to VE RunABOUT 2.0. Heck it sounded awesome sauce out of my Sansa Clip+ (<3 <3).
  
I avoided saying anything during first few days because I wanted to make sure that it was not new toy syndrome or a honeymoon phase, because if you can’t tell by now, I absolutely love the Dolphin! It does a lot of things right and really shines when driven out of a good source. This is the real McCoy, proving that you really ndon’t have to spend thousands to get top tier quality sounds!
  
  ​  
  
 Link to the official thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/820721/the-super-dolphin-6ba-not-just-an-aquatic-mammal
  
 Where they can be bought:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Super-Dolphin-6BA-In-Ear-Headset-DIY-Hifi-Custome-Made-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/119089_32723650896.html 
  
  
  
_**As always YMMV. I have tried to capture how the Dolphin sounds to the best of my ability and as accurate as possible. These are my impressions and should be taken as such. I reserve the right to change my opinion as time goes on.**_


----------



## Vidal

supermag said:


> it was tight but weak and i am not the only one who said that, might be defective one. maple also has very small soundstage.


 
  
 I use comply style foams and my thoughts on them were at the opposite end of the scale, big bass. Might give them a go with silicon eartips to see if that brings them back into the sweet spot for my tastes.


----------



## purplesun

forty6 said:


> With the abovementioned , Got you additional pair of customized dynamic earbuds Too ! with a 14.8MM diameter driver . Ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I didn't even read that far before clicking order, so sent a PM to seller asking what earbud/IEM came with it. Sigh, it was such a nice quiet day for me as well with the old thread being locked.
  
 What's a customized earbud anyway? Give me an earbud that suits my listening style?
 I would needs half dozen or more for all music I listen to


----------



## RedJohn456

verasayshi said:


> Thanks a lot! Will wait for your full review for both before deciding which one to get haha


 

 It depends on your musical taste. the Custom 6 is a smoother sounding iem with a slightly warmer tilt and it doesn't have the fantastic midrange of the dolphins. The Custom 6 is not as detailed or as revealing as the Dolphin but has better genre bandwidth since its better suited for the likes of top 40, electronica etc. The custom is v shaped relative to the Dolphins as well.
  
 The Custom 6ba lacks the finesse and technical capabilities of the Dolphin that makes female vocals and metal music such a joy to listen to. And to be perfectly honest the Custom 6ba isn't as ergonomic as the Dolphin, maybe its just my ears but I don't find the shell shape as comfortable.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

redjohn456 said:


> These are not the full review fyi, that will be up in a few days with full comparisons  But no I didn't talk about the Custom 6BA yet. I will do a write up on them very soon as well. If you have any specific questions I can try an answer them for you.
> 
> The dolphins do sound every bit as good as they look.


 
 Do you have the link for Dolphin 6BA on Taobao?

 Thanks!


----------



## Tonx

eartips said:


> The hidizs ap60 and shanling m1 dap look really good with good specs, waiting for comparisons too.


 
 Hidizs vs Xduoo X3 would be interesting too


----------



## Forty6

purplesun said:


> I didn't even read that far before clicking order, so sent a PM to seller asking what earbud/IEM came with it. Sigh, it was such a nice quiet day for me as well with the old thread being locked.
> 
> What's a customized earbud anyway? Give me an earbud that suits my listening style?
> I would needs half dozen or more for all music I listen to




Minus that ear bud , 89 dollars DAP with its Bluetooth enabled Aptx is what got me interested . That aptx alone is already worth 89 within a DAP .
Can't find Bluetooth aptx in the entire cayin dap lineup , fiio and even the Sony's . 
Therefore this should be a very good buy if one are in search of a quality DAP with Bluetooth aptx .

Don't forget to post your impression after it landed at your doorstep .


----------



## audio123

eartips said:


> The hidizs ap60 and shanling m1 dap look really good with good specs, waiting for comparisons too.


i will be getting both the hidizs ap60 and shanling m1 and maybe fiio x1ii which I am still considering. cheers


----------



## farhat

tonx said:


> Hidizs vs Xduoo X3 would be interesting too




Yes I actually saw the price and I wonder if it can be compare to the lofi Xduoo X3. I actually want to buy a budget DAC/DAP/Amp which is suitable for the **** 4 in 1 and AKG KXX.


----------



## Saoshyant

Currently waiting on two earbuds, as well as the RE-00. Both the earbuds are budget, but I'm quite curious. I still need to pick an upgrade Dap, preferably with balanced so I can play with it, as well as gift away my HM700. I might go for a sidegrade like the Lotoo Paw 5K, which is really inexpensive & has transport capabilities unless I misread.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> Currently waiting on two earbuds, as well as the RE-00. Both the earbuds are budget, but I'm quite curious. I still need to pick an upgrade Dap, preferably with balanced so I can play with it, as well as gift away my HM700. I might go for a sidegrade like the Lotoo Paw 5K, which is really inexpensive & has transport capabilities unless I misread.


hifiman supermini or the cayin n5


----------



## purplesun

forty6 said:


> Minus that ear bud , 89 dollars DAP with its Bluetooth enabled Aptx is what got me interested . That aptx alone is already worth 89 within a DAP .
> 
> Don't forget to post your impression after it landed at your doorstep .


 
 Been using smartphones as my DAP for years, so I would be a terrible DAP reviewer. But I should be able to give some brief impression. Feature-wise it seems quite good value for money, though I think the power output might be too low to drive beefier earphones. So now the long wait for it to arrive.


----------



## rockingthearies

Tested the Xiaomi hybrids today I am not a basshead but I feel that the bass is not really that impactful it feels weak is it me or is the product faulty or is it my source because I am just using an iphone 5. I am still waiting for me ZS3 though and hopefully I can test it out with the upcoming LG V20. This is just my opinion and I am really new audiophile yeah.. Glad this thread was back because it kinda guided me to buy which iems, even though they are cheap but still tight budget for a student hahaha


----------



## Saoshyant

audio123 said:


> hifiman supermini or the cayin n5


 
  
 I'm I'm tempted to try the Supermini, but I'd prefer it have digital out, which as far as I know it's not capable.  The IEM included is roughly between the 400 & 600 in capabilities from what I've read.  The main advantage of the Supermini is I already have 4 balanced Hifiman IEMs, so it does have a certain convenience.  It also has a somewhat tempting price, and would be even cheaper if I can find a used one on forum.  I haven't really looked into the Cayin N5, but it's almost identical size as my current Dap the 1st gen Fiio X5, and I'd prefer something a little smaller for portability.  Maybe the AK70, but I'd have to justify the cost.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> I'm I'm tempted to try the Supermini, but I'd prefer it have digital out, which as far as I know it's not capable.  The IEM included is roughly between the 400 & 600 in capabilities from what I've read.  The main advantage of the Supermini is I already have 4 balanced Hifiman IEMs, so it does have a certain convenience.  It also has a somewhat tempting price, and would be even cheaper if I can find a used one on forum.  I haven't really looked into the Cayin N5, but it's almost identical size as my current Dap the 1st gen Fiio X5, and I'd prefer something a little smaller for portability.  Maybe the AK70, but I'd have to justify the cost.


looks like the supermini is for you mate to pair with yr hifimam iems! Ak70 is another good option too.


----------



## Forty6

purplesun said:


> Been using smartphones as my DAP for years, so I would be a terrible DAP reviewer. But I should be able to give some brief impression. Feature-wise it seems quite good value for money, though I think the power output might be too low to drive beefier earphones. So now the long wait for it to arrive.




+1 , same as you here , I'm without DAP on 100%+100% on mobile . Reason ? 
There are DAP which I had seriously considering before, cayins , fiio , Sony's , onkyo , ak .
All of the above mentioned dap comes with no Bluetooth aptx , except for the latter 2 .

Simply put , if one is in search of a dap with Bluetooth aptx , they probably has only 2 choice .
1 is the Onkyo dpx1 which is close to a thousand .
The 2nd one is the Ak380 which cost several thousand .

I choose none of all the above , I choose the most easier way out , making full good use with all my android mobile .

Then today this thing appear here in this thread . And it only cost 89 together with a not much to complaint product spec . 
I don't need to search anymore . this DAP is the one .

And this thing is going to pair up with my sound blaster E5 and chord mojo . So no worries about its power output .


----------



## Saoshyant

@audio123 I have adapters either way so 3.5 & 2.5 are options.  There's also a balanced dac/amp which would most likely be used, and using my phone as transport.  Then again, my phone has no SD support, so if I can find a decent inexpensive dac/amp, I can try a new phone as well.


----------



## kvad

rockingthearies said:


> Tested the Xiaomi hybrids today I am not a basshead but I feel that the bass is not really that impactful it feels weak is it me or is the product faulty or is it my source because I am just using an iphone 5. I am still waiting for me ZS3 though and hopefully I can test it out with the upcoming LG V20. This is just my opinion and I am really new audiophile yeah.. Glad this thread was back because it kinda guided me to buy which iems, even though they are cheap but still tight budget for a student hahaha


 

 ​Have you tried different tips? If you don't get proper isolation the bass will become weaker.


----------



## kimD

audionewbi3 said:


> 1DD+2BA
> 
> 
> Told the seller from Taobao to tune it to my liking (for listening to classical and orchestra) by linking him youku video examples of the music which I listen too.
> ...




Seem like really DIY as your own preference 
Great can't wait your reviews


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> @audio123
> I have adapters either way so 3.5 & 2.5 are options.  There's also a balanced dac/amp which would most likely be used, and using my phone as transport.  Then again, my phone has no SD support, so if I can find a decent inexpensive dac/amp, I can try a new phone as well.


maybe lg v20 your 2 in 1 solution


----------



## anticute

Something like the Oppo HA-2 makes any phone a great DAP, if nothing else..


----------



## amature101

Why so many people had issues with mmcx connector, my lz-a3 was good?  On the other hand i was the first batch of people who tried reshelling and the company who did the reshelling did not provide a job job. In the end, my ciem had loose 2 pin socket and sadly i stop using it.


----------



## RedJohn456

audionewbi3 said:


> Do you have the link for Dolphin 6BA on Taobao?
> 
> Thanks!


 

 Not sure where you can get it on Taobao to be honest. But the aliexpress link is: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Super-Dolphin-6BA-In-Ear-Headset-DIY-Hifi-Custome-Made-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/119089_32723650896.html
  
 I think AK Audio might be the only ones selling it AFAIK. If I come across any taobao sellers I will let you know


----------



## Majin

redjohn456 said:


> Not sure where you can get it on Taobao to be honest. But the aliexpress link is: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Super-Dolphin-6BA-In-Ear-Headset-DIY-Hifi-Custome-Made-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/119089_32723650896.html
> 
> I think AK Audio might be the only ones selling it AFAIK. If I come across any taobao sellers I will let you know


 
  
 Did you ask AK Audio if the dolphin is the same as http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-audio-6


----------



## AudioNewbi3

kimd said:


> Seem like really DIY as your own preference
> Great can't wait your reviews


 
  
 Indeed. Hopefully it turned out good.
 As for reviews, kindly take it with a grain of salt as I have no experience whatsoever with IEM's, and as my name suggests, I am an audio noob. 
  


redjohn456 said:


> Not sure where you can get it on Taobao to be honest. But the aliexpress link is: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Super-Dolphin-6BA-In-Ear-Headset-DIY-Hifi-Custome-Made-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Earphone/119089_32723650896.html
> 
> I think AK Audio might be the only ones selling it AFAIK. If I come across any taobao sellers I will let you know


 
  
 Thanks a a lot mate! 
 Reminds me a lot about JH UIEM's


----------



## AudioNewbi3

majin said:


> Did you ask AK Audio if the dolphin is the same as http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-audio-6


 
 Official Taobao link to SuperAudio's store:
https://okbymusic.taobao.com/shop/view_shop.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.148.K3M4vh&user_number_id=845842348
  
 And I do not think they are related. Just search their store.

 As for  the "AK Customs", here is there Taobao Store:
https://shop60058567.taobao.com/search.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-8838251139.23.SMM4NW&_ksTS=1471544657951_130&callback=jsonp131&mid=w-8838251139-0&wid=8838251139&path=%2Fsearch.htm&orderType=price_asc


----------



## RedJohn456

majin said:


> Did you ask AK Audio if the dolphin is the same as http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-audio-6


 

 I did ask them point blank if the dolphin was a rebrand of any sort and they said that is is an all new original product


----------



## Skullophile

I have found the Tao / Taobao agent page for these guys and updated the review with the link.
It is now complete and I hope it puts them on the radar. Hopefully a second review isn't far away. Anyone?

http://www.head-fi.org/products/gleam-audio-nicehck-1dd-8ba/reviews/16848


----------



## roy_jones

I learned last night that a bump in bass via EQ can make the Vivo XE800 neutral instead of analytic/bright.  I know there were some others who recently bought them that weren't happy with their sound sig and would suggest playing with EQing the bass because they're quite good neutral earphones with some adjustment.


----------



## Saoshyant

I must admit I'm a little curious about the XE800, but only somewhat.  I worry I'd buy it, go "Well, that's not bad" then ignore them afterwards.


----------



## roy_jones

The most fascinating phenomenon on head-fi for me is the reluctance to use EQ, and the lack of understanding about the role of EQ in perceived sound quality.


----------



## Majin

roy_jones said:


> I learned last night that a bump in bass via EQ can make the Vivo XE800 neutral instead of analytic/bright.  I know there were some others who recently bought them that weren't happy with their sound sig and would suggest playing with EQing the bass because they're quite good neutral earphones with some adjustment.


 
  
 Still no update on the Vivo XE800 vs the UE TF10?


----------



## Forty6

roy_jones said:


> The most fascinating phenomenon on head-fi for me is the reluctance to use EQ, and the lack of understanding about the role of EQ in perceived sound quality.




That's probably down to different ears . And there's the sound is a subjective thing .
And that fascinating phenomenon you had experience in head fi is more or less down to the fact you'll find majority here is more or less with very high standard type of audiophile purists in search for bit for bit perfection . 

Hahaha


----------



## roy_jones

Can't find the UE10pros anywhere.  
  
 Frustrating.  I'm guessing the EQ'd XE800 would be the winner because I like forward mids and the UEs mids are recessed.  Still don't like the bass level of the XE800, but at least with EQ they're neutral instead of bright.  The quality of the driver itself seems good.


----------



## Majin

roy_jones said:


> Can't find the UE10pros anywhere.
> 
> Frustrating.  I'm guessing the EQ'd XE800 would be the winner because I like forward mids and the UEs mids are recessed.  Still don't like the bass level of the XE800, but at least with EQ they're neutral instead of bright.  The quality of the driver itself seems good.


 
  
 Ah what a bummer man. I'm so extremely close to ordering the XE800 when i get my salary but i want to have some references since most of my IEMs are kinda old.


----------



## roy_jones

forty6 said:


> That's probably down to different ears . And there's the sound is a subjective thing .
> And that fascinating phenomenon you had experience in head fi is more or less down to the fact you'll find majority here is more or less with very high standard type of audiophile purists in search for bit for bit perfection .
> 
> Hahaha


 
  
 I think it's a result of a lot of misunderstandings about audio in general and consumer behavior more specifically.  Differences between ears are overrated and sound isn't subjective.  Preferences are subjective. 
  
 Anyway, I realize I'm OT.  I've just been surprised recently at how much difference some well-placed EQ can have on IEMs.  Sometimes I think people write-off or sell pairs that might be satisfying if they were willing to use EQ, with the XE800 being a good example for me recently.  I probably wouldn't have used them anymore without it.  I'm surprised that people compare them to the VSonics that supposedly have the same driver because I'd always assumed the VSonics were bassier.


----------



## Forty6

roy_jones said:


> I think it's a result of a lot of misunderstandings about audio in general and consumer behavior more specifically.  Differences between ears are overrated and sound isn't subjective.  Preferences are subjective.
> 
> Anyway, I realize I'm OT.  I've just been surprised recently at how much difference some well-placed EQ can have on IEMs.  Sometimes I think people write-off or sell pairs that might be satisfying if they were willing to use EQ, with the XE800 being a good example for me recently.  I probably wouldn't have used them anymore without it.  I'm surprised that people compare them to the VSonics that supposedly have the same driver because I'd always assumed the VSonics were bassier.




I'm no hi audiophile purists . I only hi fi audiophile qualities .
That's why I love my E5 with the SBX eq thing very much . 
Eq has made my entire arsenal of various iem which I had own sound even good , and enable me to tuned it to my lever to my liking of my very own sounding preference. 
All to my liking even though streaming source to source via Bluetooth aptx .

Eq  power !


----------



## Hisoundfi

I like Chinese budget headphones. 

Ya, Chinese budget headphones are cool. 

You guys like Chinese budget headphones too? Cool! 

BOOM


----------



## Roen

I just demoed a SE846 today.....can't wait till I get the Chinese IEMs to see where the differences are.

Will be receiving
LZ-A2S
**** 4in1
VE Monk Plus
Havi B3 Pro 1


----------



## amature101

lz-a2s will not be close


----------



## Roen

Any reason?


----------



## scizzro

Has anyone been able to find a fr graph for KZ ZST? I'm interested if they are similar to ED9 but better.


----------



## bhazard

roen said:


> I just demoed a SE846 today.....can't wait till I get the Chinese IEMs to see where the differences are.
> 
> Will be receiving
> LZ-A2S
> ...


 
 You would have to start looking in the $200+ region to match the sound quality level. Those others are a nice budget start though, and good daily drivers.


----------



## smy1

Just ordered the 4 in 1 yesterday, thats going to be my last iem before my endgame.


----------



## Folly

Sooner or later I am confident the 4in1 will receive the recognition it deserves.
  
 My under $100 collection consists of: LZ A2S, Shozy Zero, MEE M6 Pro, TFZ Series 1, HLSX BK50, Sony MH1C, Joyroom E107, Klipsh S4, TTPOD T1E
  
 Since the 4in1 arrived, I have gifted some of the above to my brother, and the rest had just been sitting and collecting dust.
  
 Edit: This is not to say that the others are bad, but I am just amazed by the 4in1's price/performance ratio.


----------



## Roen

folly said:


> Sooner or later I am confident the 4in1 will receive the recognition it deserves.
> 
> My under $100 collection consists of: LZ A2S, Shozy Zero, MEE M6 Pro, TFZ Series 1, HLSX BK50, Sony MH1C, Joyroom E107, Klipsh S4, TTPOD T1E
> 
> Since the 4in1 arrived, I have gifted some of the above to my brother, and the rest had just been sitting and collecting dust.


Best bass out of your collection?
Best detail?


----------



## smy1

skullophile said:


> I have found the Tao / Taobao agent page for these guys and updated the review with the link.
> It is now complete and I hope it puts them on the radar. Hopefully a second review isn't far away. Anyone?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/gleam-audio-nicehck-1dd-8ba/reviews/16848




How much did you have to pay for a agent?


----------



## smy1

redjohn456 said:


> Since the chinese thread was locked, I thought it might be helpful for me to post it here in this new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do these sound like a end game typeish headphone?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

roy_jones said:


> forty6 said:
> 
> 
> > That's probably down to different ears . And there's the sound is a subjective thing .
> ...




Agree on the power of EQ, disagree about the part about ears not being different. Try getting in my shoes for a day--you release a shiny new EQ profile based on tuning a pair of earphones with your own ears to perfection, then someone complains that the profile took away all his bass. Well yeah you did purposely scoop out lots of midbass to clean up the sound. So you redo a custom profile for that someone, adding back almost all the midbass you took away as well as lots of subbass you have no use for, to the tune of almost 10dB. "Well is it any good?" "Yeah I added a bit more bass and now it's my favorite profile!" :blink:


----------



## TwinACStacks

Crab, I'm late already to the party. That Hidiz looks _*very*_ interesting. How's it sound?
  








 TWIN


----------



## roy_jones

joe bloggs said:


> Agree on the power of EQ, disagree about the part about ears not being different. Try getting in my shoes for a day--you release a shiny new EQ profile based on tuning a pair of earphones with your own ears to perfection, then someone complains that the profile took away all his bass. Well yeah you did purposely scoop out lots of midbass to clean up the sound. So you redo a custom profile for that someone, adding back almost all the midbass you took away as well as lots of subbass you have no use for, to the tune of almost 10dB. "Well is it any good?" "Yeah I added a bit more bass and now it's my favorite profile!"


 
  
 Interesting; I'd still argue that what you're describing seems more like a preference than an anatomical difference, though.  Maybe the person had damaged hearing?  I'm saying that if you went to an audiologist's office and asked them to do a tone test on 100 people, the differences in ability to hear test tones across the spectrum would be small across a sample of folks with normal hearing. 
  
  
 I had a Porta Corda back in the day!  Ironically, I think I bought it trying to coax bass out of a pair of Shure E4Cs instead of just using EQ.


----------



## Forty6

joe bloggs said:


> Agree on the power of EQ, disagree about the part about ears not being different. Try getting in my shoes for a day--you release a shiny new EQ profile based on tuning a pair of earphones with your own ears to perfection, then someone complains that the profile took away all his bass. Well yeah you did purposely scoop out lots of midbass to clean up the sound. So you redo a custom profile for that someone, adding back almost all the midbass you took away as well as lots of subbass you have no use for, to the tune of almost 10dB. "Well is it any good?" "Yeah I added a bit more bass and now it's my favorite profile!" :blink:




Whatever , I just love the way eq enabled me to tuned till to my liking . 
Personally , I can't live with my genres of music without eq . 
But having said that , not all eq , players I had experience with give me satisfactory results . 
I don't get very good results with onkyo and neuron . No matter how hard I try with them , I couldn't get satisfactory out of them .
That also the same for me with those countless of apps player with their in build eq .


----------



## Shawn71

purplesun said:


> Shoot! I don't even need a DAP but I just ordered.
> Got me with USB DAC, Apt-X & $6 seller discount.
> Didn't even finish reading item description!
> Bad thread! Bad thread!




I hope you wont be disappointed with your snappy decision (purchase)......This looks so nice than the nano 6g like M1,which has fully occupied screen in the front.And its also interesting how hidizs come up with an ultra-portable dap that fits everyone's budget (pocket too  ) with most of the bells and whistles what the normal size daps have. I will wait for my plastic card to regain its strength while I wait for some impressions on these.The rich looking 3.5mm out golden ring is also worth mentioning.


----------



## kimD

For my experience of using EQ setting, some standard IEMs even used with EQ there sound still worst.
Such as single dynamic drive due to high pitching treble from the EQs can't solve at all.
So if the good IEM to used with EQ should be helps much airy sound to suit for personal reference


----------



## Forty6

kimd said:


> For my experience of using EQ setting, some standard IEMs even used with EQ there sound still worst.
> Such as single dynamic drive due to high pitching treble from the EQs can't solve at all.
> So if the good IEM to used with EQ should be helps much airy sound to suit for personal reference




Yes I second that , but to be very frank , I didn't got that luxury of being Having own a large collection of various iem , headphones to do a better comparison .
But fortunately , those iem which I owned currently, china made single dynamic , or America made hybrid all amazingly react well to my various of preferred eq settings I had thrown at them . 
All across my various collection genre of music , English , Chinese , Cantonese songs , live , acoustic , studio band and many others as well .
I couldn't enjoying them without having eq ing out of them 

I'm a eq worshipper , believer too .


----------



## anticute

forty6 said:


> Yes I second that , but to be very frank , I didn't got that luxury of being Having own a large collection of various iem , headphones to do a better comparison .
> But fortunately , those iem which I owned , china made or America made currently all amazingly react well to my various of preferred eq settings I had thrown at them .
> 
> I'm a eq worshipper , believer too .


 
 I have nothing against EQ, it's just that I use different sources, which can't easily be EQ'd in a uniform manner, so if I can do without it it's better..


----------



## kimD

forty6 said:


> Yes I second that , but to be very frank , I didn't got that luxury of being Having own a large collection of various iem , headphones to do a better comparison .
> But fortunately , those iem which I owned currently, china made single dynamic , or America made hybrid all amazingly react well to my various of preferred eq settings I had thrown at them .
> All across my various collection genre of music , English , Chinese , Cantonese songs , live , acoustic , studio band and many others as well .
> I couldn't enjoying them without having eq ing out of them
> ...




Yes I was agreed with you too.
EQs just like professional tuning in the studio, would be quite for fun when adjusted from EQd to tunes as your own sounds.


----------



## smy1

So whos next in line to test another high end chinese headphone? Someone get the 12BA eternal for $721 and report back


----------



## Forty6

anticute said:


> I have nothing against EQ, it's just that I use different sources, which can't easily be EQ'd in a uniform manner, so if I can do without it it's better..




Well bro , it's a open discussion , a healthy one , no one has against anything , personally I say it's just personal preference really , if one could enjoy or could live without having to eq hell of it , then it's good , like wise if one could enjoy the music having to eq a hell out of it , good for him too .
We're all in the same shoes in search of our liking .

Even if the entire world love eq , that doesn't mean I have to follow them to love eq , if we find that enjoyment experience with our setup , go ahead to enjoy it .
Can't be bothered about what others think of what we're enjoying with our stuff .

It's always good to keep sharing and post personal experiences , and it's good to know that there's ppl out there enjoying music without the help of eq , but I couldn't live without eq ha


----------



## Ahmad313

brooko said:


> Brand new thread - a continuation of the old one (which was locked because it started getting out of hand).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Excellent decision,


----------



## Hisoundfi

I have a Chinese earphone with me today, the TFZ series one. 

It's a little boomy and bassy but overall not too shabby. 

Review will be up soon.


----------



## Forty6

kimd said:


> Yes I was agreed with you too.
> EQs just like professional tuning in the studio, would be quite for fun when adjusted from EQd to tunes as your own sounds.




I still yet to demo that 2 dd 2 ba martian , I hope to have a go with them soon before Chinese New year in jan .


----------



## kimD

forty6 said:


> I still yet to demo that 2 dd 2 ba martian , I hope to have a go with them soon before Chinese New year in jan .




Sure you can have them, one of the best IEM and the metal case.


----------



## Podster

hisoundfi said:


> I have a Chinese earphone with me today, the TFZ series one.
> 
> It's a little boomy and bassy but overall not too shabby.
> 
> Review will be up soon.


 

 Looking forward to it Vince, I cut a lot of boomy out with my Auvio's. I love the Series one but found no need to go with the 3 or 5 after reading many comments they all sounded very close in SS, then I fell for the hype on the 1S and to me they are not as nice sounding as my series 1's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However they do work well when operating lawn gear


----------



## kimD

How about this KZ ZST, anyone have you bough it recently?
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/n67ZrMZr


----------



## Hisoundfi

The TFZ really aren't far off in terms of sound signature. The higher the number, the less bass there is. 

I find the Series 5 to be the best of the bunch. They have a very high end sound to my ears.


----------



## Forty6

kimd said:


> Sure you can have them, one of the best IEM and the metal case.




To be very frank , Very much anticipating . Both martian and my CNY anybao . 
Gd nite bro , 2.40 am our time . Catch up .


----------



## Podster

kimd said:


> How about this KZ ZST, anyone have you bough it recently?
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/n67ZrMZr


 
 Have those as well as KZ's new 2 pin silver plated cable ordered, even ordered one of those new snazzy silver KZ cases
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm sure it will be next month before I can post my impressions but I'm used to the slow boat


----------



## Podster

hisoundfi said:


> The TFZ really aren't far off in terms of sound signature. The higher the number, the less bass there is.
> 
> I find the Series 5 to be the best of the bunch. They have a very high end sound to my ears.


 

 You were my # 1 instigator out here buddy and you are trying to be coy with this one but I'm very happy with my 1's and to be honest I think that ring on the face plate makes the 5 ugly (OK, nobody flame me as I am a slightly visual person and that's just how me/myself and I feel about them)


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'm not twisting your arm, brother. 

You gotta say though, seldom have I steered you in the wrong direction...


----------



## Hisoundfi

And speaking of TFZ, that Series 7 sure does look sexy! 

I wonder when that will drop?


----------



## 1clearhead

fonkepala said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. They seem to be pretty similar in looks to the Monks. *Is there a review up for these babies*?


 
  
 I actually posted a mini-review on them, but all my reviews are mostly in the old Chinese thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


to.m said:


> Ok so here we are in the thread reactivation!  one general remark to some of you boys: "music has charms to soothe the savage breast" so go and listen more!
> 
> *waiting for kz zst and, in the meantime, for more 1clearhead's impressions *
> 
> @fonkepala monks are a must-have, 4in1 seem to be great so yeah why not, as for KZ, wait for reviews of kz zst and then choose your model


 
  
 Unfortunately, the *KZ ZST* hasn't improved much with 2 more days to go. For example, on the first day, the soundstage was wide and gave me plenty of hope, MIDS and vocals were sounding pretty forward and realistic, while bass impact was promising. But, from 2nd to 3rd day the sound quality was becoming more mediocre and disturbing; more like artificial and grainy, especially the lower MIDS with the treble rolling-off just a bit too much. So far, I don't see them surpassing KZ's Top models like the ZS3, ATE, ED9, or ED11....and others not mentioned. This is just my personal observation, so far. Others may differ against my results because of their own personal taste and preference.
  
 So far.....
  
*PROS:*
 Wide soundstage, MIDS and vocals are forward and realistic, plus the bass impact is quite good.
  
*CONS:*
 Sounds artificial and grainy at times, especially the lower MIDS with the treble rolling-off just a bit too much.
  
*OTHER RESULTS:*
 Tried many tips for better results, but comply tips seems to work the best.
  
 ....This is all I have so far. I'll continue testing for at least 2 more days until my final results.


----------



## Podster

hisoundfi said:


> I'm not twisting your arm, brother.
> 
> You gotta say though, seldom have I steered you in the wrong direction...


 

 Me never, my wallet though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL A 7, say what I mean where?


----------



## Hisoundfi




----------



## crabdog

hisoundfi said:


>


 
 Is that metal or shiny plastic? If metal they are going to be uber sexy.


----------



## Podster

hisoundfi said:


>


 

 Ooh, Goldfish (Silver in this case) for the ear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's with the triple stack at the MMCX? Insertion grip? Now I got to go shopping, are these Hybrid's? Why am I asking, I'm sitting at my keyboard
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I stand corrected, they are Silver Whales
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  



  
 Now we can have a WHALE of a good time


----------



## RedJohn456

smy1 said:


>


 

 Hmm depends what kind of music you listen to and what kind of sound signature you prefer. Whats end game for one can be boring for another. I am going to be honest and say that no the dolphins don't go toe to toe to TOTL flagships costing thousand dollars or more, but thats just it though. You are getting pretty darn close for a fraction of the cost   I have seen too many chinese iems being branded end game only to be torn apart when new toy syndrome wears off and others get their hands on it. So I am electing to be a bit more cautious in that regard.
  
 Having said all that, the Dolphin's performance is definitely quite a bit beyond what its price would suggest. IMO and IME you would have to spend *quite* a bit more to get something better (I am talking about similar sound signatures here).


----------



## Podster

Hmm, this shot leads me to believe the housings on the Series 7 are all plastic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


 Not that would be the end of the world but metal would really bring them up a notch IMO


----------



## Ewen

hisoundfi said:


> And speaking of TFZ, that Series 7 sure does look sexy!
> 
> I wonder when that will drop?


 

 Found it too fancy at first, but after listening to the Series 5 I'd like to hear them.
 Wood finish ( code 3 ) looks classy.


----------



## romeyp

hisoundfi said:


>





> Where did you find this at? Link??


----------



## Hisoundfi

Classified information. 

If I told you I'd have to kill you. Jkjk

I Google searched tfz series 7 and looked at images


----------



## romeyp

hisoundfi said:


> Classified information.
> 
> If I told you I'd have to kill you. Jkjk
> 
> I Google searched tfz series 7 and looked at imagest





> Then let the killing begin!!! Jk





> I did that too, but was hoping you had more info.





> I will be keeping an eye out for them.





> Damn Sexy!


----------



## Hisoundfi

If I had to guess it's a project in the works


----------



## Podster

hisoundfi said:


> Classified information.
> 
> If I told you I'd have to kill you. Jkjk
> 
> I Google searched tfz series 7 and looked at images


 

 I did the same thing, guess we just have to wait until they start showing up on AliEx or some of the other Chinese sights


----------



## boblauer

kimd said:


> How about this KZ ZST, anyone have you bough it recently?
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/n67ZrMZr


 
 Bought it yesterday will compare to TFZ series 1 original when I get it and burn for 20 hours. Closest competition I have price wise, that and Piston 2.1. Maybe a three way shoot out?


----------



## boblauer

podster said:


> Have those as well as KZ's new 2 pin silver plated cable ordered, even ordered one of those new snazzy silver KZ cases
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Link for the cable please, looks like it could be the weak link with the angled plug. Thanks.


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Link for the cable please, looks like it could be the weak link with the angled plug. Thanks.


 
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-KZ-Cable-0-75mm-2-Pin-Upgraded-Plated-Silver-Cable-2-PIN-Upgrade-Cable-Ues/32731735090.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.307.R4BBnc


----------



## boblauer

^ Thank you sir. I have a spare 2 pin but not angled may try that first and see if it fits.


----------



## Ewen

That's the ZS3 cable.
 ZST is here:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-KZ-ZST-Dedicated-Cable-0-75mm-2-Pin-Upgraded-Plated-Silver-Cable-2-PIN/1825606_32738979652.html


----------



## boblauer

^ ah thanks thought I may be able to get away with using a spare 2 pin but alas no go. I've bookmarked that for next pay period's treat to myself.


----------



## Holypal

romeyp said:


>


 
  
 I found the pictures in a old post in May. No recent news yets.
 http://mt.sohu.com/20160514/n449422993.shtml
 and
http://www.wtoutiao.com/p/18eTbmt.html
  
 In that post, TFZ series 7 and 7s features 2DD+2BA drivers. Priced at 1299 and 1999 CNY (~ 200 and 300 USD).


----------



## Podster

ewen said:


> That's the ZS3 cable.
> ZST is here:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-KZ-ZST-Dedicated-Cable-0-75mm-2-Pin-Upgraded-Plated-Silver-Cable-2-PIN/1825606_32738979652.html


 

 THX Ewen, my fault Bob, I have both ordered and just pulled up the first one I saw from my past order
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Outside of the angled connector they look pretty close to the same cable


----------



## Ewen

You're welcome.
 I'd like to see KZ standardizing its connector, those aftermarket cables are pretty expensive compared to KZ earphones.


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Looking forward to it Vince, I cut a lot of boomy out with my Auvio's. I love the Series one but found no need to go with the 3 or 5 after reading many comments they all sounded very close in SS, then I fell for the hype on the 1S and to me they are not as nice sounding as my series 1's However they do work well when operating lawn gear:wink_face:




I believe you said it in PM but what was different about the two? I have the 1S and while it's good, something about the forward midrange sounds artificial or trying too hard to me


----------



## Pastapipo

majin said:


> Hey Pastapipo from Tweakers. Man what a bummer after i ordered the VE monks everybody is raving about the TY Hi Z. I hope I won't miss the bass from the monks.


 
 Hello Majin, nice to see you here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You need to upgrade your profile so I can admire your collection!
  


fuyu said:


> Bass is plenty, imo. I found the Hi Zs too bassy for my tastes.


 
   Quote:


fonkepala said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. They seem to be pretty similar in looks to the Monks. Is there a review up for these babies?


 


supermag said:


> *Monk Plus*, Good musical sound, big soundstage, thick mids, good tight bass punch also good imaging, but lacks extreme clarity, separation and resolution of that piston 2. But a keeper and using it double thin foam, different foams different sound.
> *TY HIZ 32, *bloated bass like or slow bass then monk, much more sub bass, decent mids and great soundstage, similar clarity but monk are smother, lacks imaging of monks, also resolution of pistons 2 but i think its the earbud problem.


 
  
 Hmmm, I am not an earbud guy, they are just not comfortable for me. The mediocre fit in my ears may therefore cause some bass leakage, which may explain why my impressions differ from yours. Likewise. the monks were very bass light to my ears, while others find them balanced.
 Maybe I should just stick to IEMs and Headphones instead of earbuds.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


roy_jones said:


> I learned last night that a bump in bass via EQ can make the Vivo XE800 neutral instead of analytic/bright.  I know there were some others who recently bought them that weren't happy with their sound sig and would suggest playing with EQing the bass because they're quite good neutral earphones with some adjustment.


 
  
 I wrote a few lines about boosting the bass of the Vivo a few weeks back. EQ does the trick, but I prefer the use of a warm source like an iBasso D2/Dragonfly 1.5 since not all apps support EQ.


----------



## romeyp

holypal said:


> I found the pictures in a old post in May. No recent news yets.
> http://mt.sohu.com/20160514/n449422993.shtml
> and
> http://www.wtoutiao.com/p/18eTbmt.html
> ...


 

 ​Nice catch! The wooden ones look the best.
  
 Thanks


----------



## boblauer

podster said:


> THX Ewen, my fault Bob, I have both ordered and just pulled up the first one I saw from my past order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No worries and yes thanks to Ewen. Me being value conscience, read thrifty, I was thrilled I could use a std 2 pin but on second thought should  use the angled connector one. It's $10 bucks so no big deal just the wait on the proverbial slow boat.


----------



## purplesun

shawn71 said:


> I hope you wont be disappointed with your snappy decision (purchase)......This looks so nice than the nano 6g like M1,which has fully occupied screen in the front.And its also interesting how hidizs come up with an ultra-portable dap that fits everyone's budget (pocket too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

At the low price point, small size and a plethora of features, I am setting my sound quality expectation squarely in the "above average" zone. As long as it is noticeable better than my old Sony Z3 Compact, I will be happy. I think the quoted low power output is a good indication that it won't be competing with the big boys. But as a do anything, go anywhere DAP this will probably be it until the next one.


----------



## yangian

roen said:


> I just demoed a SE846 today.....can't wait till I get the Chinese IEMs to see where the differences are.
> 
> Will be receiving
> LZ-A2S
> ...


 
  
 Looking forward to your impresison!


----------



## Verasayshi

redjohn456 said:


> It depends on your musical taste. the Custom 6 is a smoother sounding iem with a slightly warmer tilt and it doesn't have the fantastic midrange of the dolphins. The Custom 6 is not as detailed or as revealing as the Dolphin but has better genre bandwidth since its better suited for the likes of top 40, electronica etc. The custom is v shaped relative to the Dolphins as well.
> 
> The Custom 6ba lacks the finesse and technical capabilities of the Dolphin that makes female vocals and metal music such a joy to listen to. And to be perfectly honest the Custom 6ba isn't as ergonomic as the Dolphin, maybe its just my ears but I don't find the shell shape as comfortable.




Sounds like I will prefer the Dolphin's more! Fitting is extremely important for me (which is why I still love my StageDivers)! 

Hey but anyway, thanks for all the help! Looking forward to your reviews


----------



## RedJohn456

verasayshi said:


> Sounds like I will prefer the Dolphin's more! Fitting is extremely important for me (which is why I still love my StageDivers)!
> 
> Hey but anyway, thanks for all the help! Looking forward to your reviews


 

 If you love female vocals you are gonna love the Dolphins  
  
 I fell asleep last night listening to the dolphins out of my X7. I was listening to the Very Best of Jane Monheit and Norah Jones - The fall and I literally got shivers down my spine with how the Dolphin renders and recreates the atmosphere in the recordings. The vocals are so sweet and addicting I can't get enough of it!


----------



## Vishal

Guys I am very much confused between the dolphins and turbo T7. First I decided to buy dolphins but now I am also inclined towards T7. 
A brief comparison would help. 
As far I know dolphins has sweet mids and treble with huge soundstage and T7 is more neutral sounding and of course has more low end because of additional dd. 
Appreciate your help. 

Happy listening.


----------



## vapman

Has anyone else bougt Seahf EG009 yet? For a Nov 2015 relese i am surprised it does not have more recognition despite 90 Aliexpress order and know wnows how many Taobao orders.
  
 Those are some damn good IEMs if you like stage, relaxed preble, and a lack fo mids.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

vishal said:


> Guys I am very much confused between the dolphins and turbo T7. First I decided to buy dolphins but now I am also inclined towards T7.
> A brief comparison would help.
> As far I know dolphins has sweet mids and treble with huge soundstage and T7 is more neutral sounding and of course has more low end because of additional dd.
> Appreciate your help.
> ...


 
 Where did you get your impressions for the Turbo Ear T7?


----------



## Passenger11

Months ago I opened an account on Aliexpress to purchase a pair of IEMs, only to find out at checkout they wouldn't accept my Mastercard debit card... 
 The seller I tried to make the purchase with was kind enough to add the earphones to his Amazon account to accommodate me.
 Would someone please tell me if they use their debit card to make purchases on Aliexpress, or is a credit card required? 
  
 Thanks


----------



## Pastapipo

passenger11 said:


> Months ago I opened an account on Aliexpress to purchase a pair of IEMs, only to find out at checkout they wouldn't accept my Mastercard debit card...
> The seller I tried to make the purchase with was kind enough to add the earphones to his Amazon account to accommodate me.
> Would someone please tell me if they use their debit card to make purchases on Aliexpress, or is a credit card required?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 I used a Visa debitcard a while back without problems.


----------



## Lurk650

passenger11 said:


> Months ago I opened an account on Aliexpress to purchase a pair of IEMs, only to find out at checkout they wouldn't accept my Mastercard debit card...
> The seller I tried to make the purchase with was kind enough to add the earphones to his Amazon account to accommodate me.
> Would someone please tell me if they use their debit card to make purchases on Aliexpress, or is a credit card required?
> 
> Thanks




Only use my debit


----------



## Vishal

audionewbi3 said:


> Where did you get your impressions for the Turbo Ear T7?




From taobao reviews.


----------



## Shawn71

passenger11 said:


> Months ago I opened an account on Aliexpress to purchase a pair of IEMs, only to find out at checkout they wouldn't accept my Mastercard debit card...
> The seller I tried to make the purchase with was kind enough to add the earphones to his Amazon account to accommodate me.
> Would someone please tell me if they use their debit card to make purchases on Aliexpress, or is a credit card required?
> 
> Thanks




CC is not a mandatory and so I use my debit card.....


----------



## Yobster69

vishal said:


> Guys I am very much confused between the dolphins and turbo T7. First I decided to buy dolphins but now I am also inclined towards T7.
> A brief comparison would help.
> As far I know dolphins has sweet mids and treble with huge soundstage and T7 is more neutral sounding and of course has more low end because of additional dd.
> Appreciate your help.
> ...


Hi Vishal. Where have you read about the T7's as I'm interested in them? I have asked the seller to post a frequency graph on the site and they said they would, so just waiting.


----------



## ekjn

Does anyone have both the KZ ZS3 and the 4in1's? How do they compare, especially in soundstage?


----------



## ChickenButcher

While there are plenty of reviews out already, I want to say that the 1more triple drivers are amazing! I actually read a review of them yesterday on the front page, then later saw them in HMV. Immediately bought them home after! Been listening to them non stop last night and today.


----------



## fonkepala

ekjn said:


> Does anyone have both the KZ ZS3 and the 4in1's? How do they compare, especially in soundstage?




I'll be interested to know this as well.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

vishal said:


> From taobao reviews.


 
 Ah okay okay. That makes sense. Cheers!


----------



## Vidal

chickenbutcher said:


> While there are plenty of reviews out already, I want to say that the 1more triple drivers are amazing! I actually read a review of them yesterday on the front page, then later saw them in HMV. Immediately bought them home after! Been listening to them non stop last night and today.


 
  
 How much were they in HMV, I was in the Metrocentre store yesterday and didn't see them?


----------



## Vishal

Also I want to see here is how the Turbo T7 stands against the DZ7 as both are similar priced and have same configuration. This would be one heck of a versus. 

Happy listening.


----------



## vapman

Any ultra cheap DACs in here worth using?
  
 I got an Asura 2.0 2.5mm trrs a couple days ago, but Is till dont' have anything to use with blanced Monk/Monk plus...


----------



## kimD

New one from AK store
 MaGaosi Hybrid In Ear Earphone 2BA with 1DD HIFI Bass Metal In Ear Headset
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/UjmeYn6r


----------



## Ewen

Interesting.
 Looks like a Trinity Atlas Delta with an additional BA.


----------



## kimD

ewen said:


> Interesting.
> Looks like a Trinity Atlas Delta with an additional BA.




Bingo.. That was I wanna sound too


----------



## ChickenButcher

vidal said:


> How much were they in HMV, I was in the Metrocentre store yesterday and didn't see them?




Hi Vidal, I got them in a Hong Kong HMV 
http://www.hmv.com.hk/goods/1012470.html



kimd said:


> New one from AK store
> MaGaosi Hybrid In Ear Earphone 2BA with 1DD HIFI Bass Metal In Ear Headset
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/UjmeYn6r




Is it me or these hybrid look awfully like Trinity Atlas from Trinity Audio?


----------



## kimD

chickenbutcher said:


> Hi Vidal, I got them in a Hong Kong HMV
> http://www.hmv.com.hk/goods/1012470.html
> Is it me or these hybrid look awfully like Trinity Atlas from Trinity Audio?




Quite similar look like.. but never compare exactly.
We can't tell they can copycat from Trinity.
Just like Shure is made from China, that's why got many fake in the markets


----------



## Podster

ekjn said:


> Does anyone have both the KZ ZS3 and the 4in1's? How do they compare, especially in soundstage?




So this is just how I hear these two and simply put the soundstage for me is close but the 4in1 is a much brighter sounding unit than the ZS3 which has a warmer relaxed presentation. I think some refer to that as V shaped but I just find them to work with more genre's across the board where as the 4in1 can be more picky to what you play. IMO both great especially for price but very different signatures.


----------



## Majin

podster said:


> So this is just how I hear these two and simply put the soundstage for me is close but the 4in1 is a much brighter sounding unit than the ZS3 which has a warmer relaxed presentation. I think some refer to that as V shaped but I just find them to work with more genre's across the board where as the 4in1 can be more picky to what you play. IMO both great especially for price but very different signatures.


 
  
 Would you place them in the same tier in the budget realm?


----------



## Ahmad313

passenger11 said:


> Months ago I opened an account on Aliexpress to purchase a pair of IEMs, only to find out at checkout they wouldn't accept my Mastercard debit card...
> The seller I tried to make the purchase with was kind enough to add the earphones to his Amazon account to accommodate me.
> Would someone please tell me if they use their debit card to make purchases on Aliexpress, or is a credit card required?
> 
> Thanks


 
 I always use my debit card for shopping on AliEx and never face any problems.


----------



## CoiL

kimd said:


> New one from AK store
> MaGaosi Hybrid In Ear Earphone 2BA with 1DD HIFI Bass Metal In Ear Headset
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/UjmeYn6r


 
 Wow, didn`t expect that! They look really nice (black)! 
 But I`m going to wait some serious impressions and comparison on those (especially vs. **** 4in1) before jumping on them.


----------



## kimD

coil said:


> Wow, didn`t expect that! They look really nice (black)!
> But I`m going to wait some serious impressions and comparison on those (especially vs. **** 4in1) before jumping on them.




OMG. 
I will fully support you 
But not related to money LOL


----------



## VinceHill24

I saw the Magaosi K1 2BA+1DD hybrid on Taobao selling at just 499RMB, such a competitive pricing. Just some info, according to the seller they're using TWFK-30017 BA this time unlike the HLSX time which they use AFX BA.  The FR given was using the Grey filter (the middle/neutral 1). I'm very much interested though hope to hear some impressions.


----------



## Podster

majin said:


> Would you place them in the same tier in the budget realm?


 
 No, sound and cost wise I put the 4in1 a tier above the KZ but yes they are both still budget iem's and well worth their price. The ones I question are the more expensive multi driver Chinese customs and sometimes copies. Like the Japanese who have been copying other manufacturers for years and mind you usually perfecting on others designs the Chinese have not (once again this is just my opinion and how I see it) perfected anything like Shure copies, some of these Chinese designers are one maybe two or three guys and do not have the R&D or your larger manufacturers and who knows if they will even be here tomorrow but they sure know how to copy and look how fast models change and they'll say we can build this or that but unlike Shure, FiiO and even the likes of KZ will they be here tomorrow?
  
 Building iem's is not rocket science but to make a great long lasting product much more has to go into the build than just having a few tools to make a shell and stuff it with drivers, I'm just saying and even though I feel this way I still by ZST's and Rose iem's like everyone else but IMHO most of these guys have a long way to go before they are UE, Shure or Sony
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a blast in budget because I know if to me it's a dud I've not broken the bank, not so sure I can say that once I get over $150
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now I'm ready for the recoil from Vap "Fremer", Audio "Atkinson" and Kim "Dudley"


----------



## trumpethead

ekjn said:


> Does anyone have both the KZ ZS3 and the 4in1's? How do they compare, especially in soundstage?



I have both and imo soundstage is fairly close giving a slight edge to the 4 in 1. Where the difference comes in is in the resolution and the timbre where the 4 in 1 is definitely a step up, coming in second only to my FX850. It's really amazing how good they are considering the price. The ZS3 are very good also with excellent detail and clarity with the only issue for me being the fit. All things considered you really can't go wrong with either one especially when you factor in the cost... imo....


----------



## Ewen

vincehill24 said:


> I saw the Magaosi K1 2BA+1DD hybrid on Taobao selling at just 499RMB, such a competitive pricing. Just some info, according to the seller they're using TWFK-30017 BA this time unlike the HLSX time which they use AFX BA.  The FR given was using the Grey filter (the middle/neutral 1). I'm very much interested though hope to hear some impressions.


 
 Nice.
 Magaosi gained quite some popularity here with their previous products and if these are using the 30017, with a little boost at 1kHz we may have a great iem if we can get it around $80.
 On my wishlist.


----------



## Podster

ewen said:


> Nice.
> Magaosi gained quite some popularity here with their previous products and if these are using the 30017, with a little boost at 1kHz we may have a great iem if we can get it around $80.
> On my wishlist.


 

 For someone with so few post out here Ewen I'm always impressed with your knowledge, I should strive to have fewer post with more meaning like yours


----------



## trumpethead

Not very happy with Jim/HCK on Aliexpress right now. Still waiting for two orders from early September one for a second 4 in 1 and the other for ZST that he told me had shipped two weeks ago and is now telling me the orders are sitting in his warehouse due to stock issues...never any issues with them before and I have purchased a lot from then. Have asked for a cancel and refund on both orders, We'll see how that goes. Starting to get some real trust issues with these Ali sellers especially after the recent issue with the"seller who cannot be named" Hopefully Jim/HCK will restore my faith.


----------



## Ewen

podster said:


> For someone with so few post out here Ewen I'm always impressed with your knowledge, I should strive to have fewer post with more meaning like yours


 

 Knowledge that's a big word ( you could also say that for VinceHill24 who got the info ).
 I don't have time to chat, so I think that my message counter will stay low.
 Anyway, audio has been a passion since I was a teenager, so I've had time to learn a few things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Vidal

My 4in1 stock is also waiting in China - Jim said that it's coming by road when I asked. I thought most of his stuff came by air previously. It's bloody frustrating as I know there's plenty of interest in these earphones.
  
 I heard a rumour that China post aren't shipping lithium battery kit or anything magnetic via air, nothing confirmed.
  
 Incidentally I've had no delays with any stuff coming via Aliexpress shipping.


----------



## brokentofu

How does the ZST compare to the ZS3? My only other experience with IEMs is the ATE and ZS1.


----------



## Podster

brokentofu said:


> How does the ZST compare to the ZS3? My only other experience with IEMs is the ATE and ZS1.


 

 Going to have to wait until the Slow Boat gets here with my ZST to tell you


----------



## mebaali

trumpethead said:


> Not very happy with Jim/HCK on Aliexpress right now. Still waiting for two orders from early September one for a second 4 in 1 and the other for ZST that he told me had shipped two weeks ago and is now telling me the orders are sitting in his warehouse due to stock issues...never any issues with them before and I have purchased a lot from then. Have asked for a cancel and refund on both orders, We'll see how that goes. Starting to get some real trust issues with these Ali sellers especially after the recent issue with the"seller who cannot be named" Hopefully Jim/HCK will restore my faith.


 
 Had same experience with that seller. Have sent repeated messages daily, querying on shipping of my order (for which he gave excuses one after the other as reply). On the 10th day (Order placed on Sept 4th) the seller finally admitted of having no stock of **** 4in1 hence the delay. I have had my order cancelled, immediately.
  
 Went with AK store, they shipped **** 4in1 within 2 days of my order placement and now, it has already left Shenzhen airport.


----------



## Roen

podster said:


> No, sound and cost wise I put the 4in1 a tier above the KZ but yes they are both still budget iem's and well worth their price. The ones I question are the more expensive multi driver Chinese customs and sometimes copies. Like the Japanese who have been copying other manufacturers for years and mind you usually perfecting on others designs the Chinese have not (once again this is just my opinion and how I see it) perfected anything like Shure copies, some of these Chinese designers are one maybe two or three guys and do not have the R&D or your larger manufacturers and who knows if they will even be here tomorrow but they sure know how to copy and look how fast models change and they'll say we can build this or that but unlike Shure, FiiO and even the likes of KZ will they be here tomorrow?
> 
> Building iem's is not rocket science but to make a great long lasting product much more has to go into the build than just having a few tools to make a shell and stuff it with drivers, I'm just saying and even though I feel this way I still by ZST's and Rose iem's like everyone else but IMHO most of these guys have a long way to go before they are UE, Shure or Sony:rolleyes: I have a blast in budget because I know if to me it's a dud I've not broken the bank, not so sure I can say that once I get over $150:blink:
> 
> Now I'm ready for the recoil from Vap "Fremer", Audio "Atkinson" and Kim "Dudley":eek:


What are the Shure copies for the 535 and 846?


----------



## Podster

roen said:


> What are the Shure copies for the 535 and 846?


 

 I'm pretty much convinced any of the Chinese models are Shure copies. I know I've seen SE215's, 846's and these:
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-YHC-S600-bass-earphone-sports-headphones-dynamic-Headset-with-mic-for-iPhone-xiaomi-samsung-smartphones/32717330843.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.330.SWB2cu Which strangely resemble the Shure E2's!
  
 I'm thinking you can find any Shure shell rebuilt buy some Chinese builder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Question is do they perform like the Shures


----------



## Lurk650

trumpethead said:


> Not very happy with Jim/HCK on Aliexpress right now. Still waiting for two orders from early September one for a second 4 in 1 and the other for ZST that he told me had shipped two weeks ago and is now telling me the orders are sitting in his warehouse due to stock issues...never any issues with them before and I have purchased a lot from then. Have asked for a cancel and refund on both orders, We'll see how that goes. Starting to get some real trust issues with these Ali sellers especially after the recent issue with the"seller who cannot be named" Hopefully Jim/HCK will restore my faith.




I still do biz with him. Only once or twice with Jim, esp after the recent postings about Jim saying things are shipped for weeks then admitting he was out of stock of the 4in1


----------



## SuperLuigi

Hi!  

 Been out of the scene for a about half a yr now, just needed a break because I was buying far too many budget headphones.  My last purchase was the Monk + and the LZ Z03A as well as the Rock Zircon.  The Z03A hype was REAL when i bought them.
  
 So which headphones is everyone talking about these days?  Think I'm better off buying a headphone amp/dac over buying new headphones?


----------



## Lurk650

superluigi said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Been out of the scene for a about half a yr now, just needed a break because I was buying far too many budget headphones.  My last purchase was the Monk + and the LZ Z03A as well as the Rock Zircon.  The Z03A hype was REAL when i bought them.
> ...




**** 4in1


----------



## bjaardker

trumpethead said:


> Not very happy with Jim/HCK on Aliexpress right now. Still waiting for two orders from early September one for a second 4 in 1 and the other for ZST that he told me had shipped two weeks ago and is now telling me the orders are sitting in his warehouse due to stock issues...never any issues with them before and I have purchased a lot from then. Have asked for a cancel and refund on both orders, We'll see how that goes. Starting to get some real trust issues with these Ali sellers especially after the recent issue with the"seller who cannot be named" Hopefully Jim/HCK will restore my faith.


 
  
 Yeah, I regret sharing on here that he had the 4 in 1 on sale.
  
 I ordered on 9/9 and finally have confirmation that they have arrived here in the US and are being sorted. 
  
 I'll definitely be leaving negative feedback.


----------



## SuperLuigi

lurk650 said:


> **** 4in1


 
 Thanks for the suggestion.  I look forward to reading about the headphones as i start my research


----------



## Lurk650

superluigi said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  I look forward to reading about the headphones as i start my research




Giving us an idea of what sound sig you prefer and price range will help tremendously. This is the new Asian gear thread since last one was closed a few days ago


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> I still do biz with him. Only once or twice with Jim, esp after the recent postings about Jim saying things are shipped for weeks then admitting he was out of stock of the 4in1


 






 I just ordered the New KZ Hybrid from Jim and it was very clearly written that these were a pre-order and that they should ship 9/16. Mine shipped Yesterday. I think maybe they should ALL post info about availability in the same fashion.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

coil said:


> Wow, didn`t expect that! They look really nice (black)!
> But I`m going to wait some serious impressions and comparison on those (especially vs. **** 4in1) before jumping on them.


 





 NICE find Coil. Very interesting. FR is impressive. Think they might be Giant Killers?
  








 TWIN


----------



## SuperLuigi

lurk650 said:


> Giving us an idea of what sound sig you prefer and price range will help tremendously. This is the new Asian gear thread since last one was closed a few days ago


 
  
 No strong preference for sound sig.  Just looking for something versatile.  I listen to music, podcasts, gaming, sort of everything on headphones.  I would probably want to keep the budget within 40 USD or so.  I'm really enjoying the monks, but the Z0A3s are good, but never quite did it for me.  I just think the fit is off for me.


----------



## Hisoundfi

If we're fans of balanced sound, I'm really surprised the Piston 3 isn't mentioned more often.


----------



## B9Scrambler

hisoundfi said:


> If we're fans of balanced sound, I'm really surprised the Piston 3 isn't mentioned more often.


 
  
 Agreed. It's a solid earphone and was a good follow up to the P2 imo; both acoustically and ergonomically.


----------



## audio123

top review on the piston 3 by alex:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/xiaomi-pistons-3-0-in-ear-headphones/reviews/12868


----------



## Vidal

b9scrambler said:


> Agreed. It's a solid earphone and was a good follow up to the P2 imo; both acoustically and ergonomically.


 
  
 Couldn't get mine comfortable, I think I must have really deep ears as I find a lot of earphones like the Pistons don't sit right. Is there any difference internally between the Youth, Colourful and normal versions?


----------



## Alex3221

hisoundfi said:


> If we're fans of balanced sound, I'm really surprised the Piston 3 isn't mentioned more often.



Nobody seems to like the Piston 3, *personally for my tastes* I put it over KZ IEMs (Ate, ED9) and Piston 2.1.
I feel a dark and hollow sound with sometimes harsh treble on KZ and too bass on Piston 2.1 (some people love it), while Pistón 3 lacks on soundstage, detail and micro-details compared with Xiaomi Hybrid but for a $12 earphone is very good (even that I still prefer Piston 3's sound signature) .


----------



## Hisoundfi

alex3221 said:


> Nobody seems to like the Piston 3, *personally for my tastes* I put it over KZ IEMs (Ate, ED9) and Piston 2.1.
> I feel a dark and hollow sound with sometimes harsh treble on KZ and too bass on Piston 2.1 (some people love it), while Pistón 3 lacks on soundstage, detail and micro-details compared with Xiaomi Hybrid but for a $12 earphone is very good (even that I still prefer Piston 3's sound signature) .


Here's my biggest dilemma when discussing this product... 

Are you sure you didn't get a knockoff version? Sad thing about Xiaomi earphones is many order from unreliable sources who sell fakes. 

What you are describing sounds nothing like how I hear the Piston 3.

My good friend Charliemotta will attest to this. 

Right Charlie?


----------



## Alex3221

vidal said:


> Couldn't get mine comfortable, I think I must have really deep ears as I find a lot of earphones like the Pistons don't sit right. Is there any difference internally between the Youth, Colourful and normal versions?



Youth's sound signature and fit is exactly the same, build quality is worse and sound quality are better on Piston 3 just a little bit. I've never heard colourful and other versions.


----------



## Subhakar

Too many Chinese IE800s.
 Which one comes closest to Sennheiser's crown jewels?
  
 Or, better go DD+BA route?


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> I just ordered the New KZ Hybrid from Jim and it was very clearly written that these were a pre-order and that they should ship 9/16. Mine shipped Yesterday. I think maybe they should ALL post info about availability in the same fashion.
> 
> 
> TWIN




From what I read he was marking them shipped but didn't actually have stock


----------



## Lurk650

superluigi said:


> No strong preference for sound sig.  Just looking for something versatile.  I listen to music, podcasts, gaming, sort of everything on headphones.  I would probably want to keep the budget within 40 USD or so.  I'm really enjoying the monks, but the Z0A3s are good, but never quite did it for me.  I just think the fit is off for me.





I believe I'm the only one who has the MusicMaker TKH1. I love them but I may also be a bit bias bc I love MM. I'll check in them tonight as far as versatility


----------



## Roen

podster said:


> I'm pretty much convinced any of the Chinese models are Shure copies. I know I've seen SE215's, 846's and these:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-YHC-S600-bass-earphone-sports-headphones-dynamic-Headset-with-mic-for-iPhone-xiaomi-samsung-smartphones/32717330843.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.330.SWB2cu Which strangely resemble the Shure E2's!
> 
> ...


The shell I don't really care about, if there are any performance clones, that would be nice.


----------



## Alex3221

hisoundfi said:


> Here's my biggest dilemma when discussing this product...
> 
> Are you sure you didn't get a knockoff version? Sad thing about Xiaomi earphones is many order from unreliable sources who sell fakes.
> 
> ...



I have the legit Piston 3 . I use the QR scanner on every Xiaomi product that I've bought. I didn't have to use the word "lacks" because Pistón 3 is excellent in this price bracket. That I wanted to say is Xiaomi Hybrid is better with details and soundstage but I prefer Piston's sound signature. like I said Piston 3 is very good earphone maybe the best sub $15 for me. Sorry for the misunderstood, english is not my mother language and sometimes is hard to find the right words to express my opinion (even in my native language lol).


----------



## Hisoundfi

alex3221 said:


> I have the legit Piston 3 . I use the QR scanner on every Xiaomi product that I've bought. I didn't have to use the word "lacks" because Pistón 3 is excellent in this price bracket. That I wanted to say is Xiaomi Hybrid is better with details and soundstage but I prefer Piston's sound signature. like I said Piston 3 is very good earphone maybe the best sub $15 for me. Sorry for the misunderstood, english is not my mother language and sometimes is hard to find the right words to express my opinion (even in my native language lol).


All good my friend. I just want to make sure we are hearing the same earphone. There are many people who bought fake piston earphones, both the 2nd and 3rd versions


----------



## Charliemotta

hisoundfi said:


> alex3221 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody seems to like the Piston 3, *personally for my tastes* I put it over KZ IEMs (Ate, ED9) and Piston 2.1.
> ...


 
 That's right.  I bought Vince's after I got burned by a knockoff and pretty much wrote them off,  till I got his. Very nice indeed Vince!    ♫


----------



## qazzaq1221

smy1 said:


> So whos next in line to test another high end chinese headphone? Someone get the 12BA eternal for $721 and report back


 
 I am really tempted to get it, especially since I am in the market for a high end iem, but I am not sure if I want to be the first to take the dip.
  
 Might do it for science, of course.


----------



## vapman

I recommend not to do business with Blucoil. Bought some headphone extension cables cause they looked awesome. 8 days later, tracking was still on "pre-shipment, awaiting arrival at USPS"
  
 so i asked for a full refund and to cancel the order
  
 and they did so within 3 hours.
  
 They can certainly check their emails but apparently packing up a box for me was too much work.


----------



## Zuetsu

My shopping experience has been terrible with HotFi on AE. When there is nothing wrong with the product, he is alright, shipping and communication are fast. But when there is something wrong with the product, he offers terrible service, doesn't reply for very long and lies about shipping the replacement later in the day.


----------



## Roen

Anyone ever bought from China Hifi Online?


----------



## thanderbird

This new magaosi will be great. Some may disagree, but in many auditions I prefer more BK35 than TK13 . BK35 not have the same soundstage than TK13 , but the medium and bass I consider very good. In addition, the TK13 needs a lot of audition to get used to the sound , and the BK35 everything happens naturally ... My BK35 this with over 400 hours of burning.


----------



## roy_jones

zuetsu said:


> My shopping experience has been terrible with HotFi on AE. When there is nothing wrong with the product, he is alright, shipping and communication are fast. But when there is something wrong with the product, he offers terrible service, doesn't reply for very long and lies about shipping the replacement later in the day.


 
  
 That seems to be the dice-roll with AE.  Anytime I'm tempted to order a more expensive IEM (over $100), it's the knowledge that there's no warranty or ability to correct problems that prevents me from doing it.


----------



## vapman

zuetsu said:


> My shopping experience has been terrible with HotFi on AE. When there is nothing wrong with the product, he is alright, shipping and communication are fast. But when there is something wrong with the product, he offers terrible service, doesn't reply for very long and lies about shipping the replacement later in the day.


 

 Search Hot-Fi in this thread and you will find not just one buy *many* reports (and even screenshots!) of HotFi verbally abusing and threatening customers.


----------



## base08

For a more relevant impression on the **** 4in1, I've using for some weeks and I can say that the hype is still real! Very good technical performance, speed, detail, soundstage, only the tonality could be a tiny bit more neutral but would probably lose a bit of it's wow factor. A+ for me. Let's keep boarding on this train.


----------



## 1clearhead

kimd said:


> New one from AK store
> MaGaosi Hybrid In Ear Earphone 2BA with 1DD HIFI Bass Metal In Ear Headset
> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/UjmeYn6r


 
  
 Nice find!.....Wow! MaGaosi pulling a rabbit out of his hat? Surprise!


coil said:


> Wow, didn`t expect that! They look really nice (black)!
> But I`m going to wait some serious impressions and comparison on those (especially vs. **** 4in1) before jumping on them.


 
  
 Same here....still tempting though!


vincehill24 said:


> I saw the Magaosi K1 2BA+1DD hybrid on Taobao selling at just 499RMB, such a competitive pricing. Just some info, according to the seller they're using TWFK-30017 BA this time unlike the HLSX time which they use AFX BA.  The FR given was using the Grey filter (the middle/neutral 1). I'm very much interested though hope to hear some impressions.


 
  
 Looks tempting comparing to the **** 4in1's.....



brokentofu said:


> How does the ZST compare to the ZS3? My only other experience with IEMs is the ATE and ZS1.


 
  
 Remembering my first listen to the ZS3, I would say? I like the ZS3 better. The ZST are just too grainy sounding for me so far.


----------



## mebaali

vidal said:


> Couldn't get mine comfortable, I think I must have really deep ears as I find a lot of earphones like the Pistons don't sit right.




This exactly what stops me from using Piston 3, regularly. Getting a secure fit for my ears is PITA. Have tried variety of tips and settled with triple flange silicone tips. Still never felt these to have a secure fit for my ears.


----------



## trumpethead

lurk650 said:


> From what I read he was marking them shipped but didn't actually have stock



After not having a tracking number on two orders got about ten days I contacted Jim and he stated they would ship out the next day and would have taking numbers. The next day the status upgraded to shipped with tracking numbers. Two weeks after the tracking numbers did not pull up any info and when I contacted him yesterday he stated "sorry, the orders have not left my warehouse because 4 in 1 is a hot item and out of stock. So that means when he told me they had shipped he straight out Lied! Meanwhile the purchase protection time is running down because he had the status as shipped!! Now he tells me I can cancel the order for 4 in 1 but I can't do that because of the"shipped" status. Also said he would be getting a orderbig stock of ZST in so don't worry about the other order...Right, don't worry....


----------



## Lurk650

thanderbird said:


> This new magaosi will be great. Some may disagree, but in many auditions I prefer more BK35 than TK13 . BK35 not have the same soundstage than TK13 , but the medium and bass I consider very good. In addition, the TK13 needs a lot of audition to get used to the sound , and the BK35 everything happens naturally ... My BK35 this with over 400 hours of burning.



How many hours on TK13? 



vapman said:


> Search Hot-Fi in this thread and you will find not just one buy *many* reports (and even screenshots!) of HotFi verbally abusing and threatening customers.




Umm no. This is a new thread. The original was shut down the other day.

Also side note, another member showed me a screenshot of a convo with AK Store and they asked him not to review the 3+1 if he wasn't gonna like it. Lol they got some nerve


----------



## ForceMajeure

1clearhead said:


> Nice find!.....Wow! MaGaosi pulling a rabbit out of his hat? Surprise!
> 
> Same here....still tempting though!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Those graph cannot be compared until we know they were made with the same tools and procedure...
 Also I don't trust the **** 4in1 graph being representative of the **** 4in1 sound sig because so far most user of the 4in1 claim they have big bass, relatively warm sound sig and treble brightness so V shapped...
  
 Again for all of you guys don't jump to conclusions, less speculations and more facts and critical minds will give this thread a bit more if credibility.


----------



## haiku

I just pulled the trigger on some kz ate. Are the stock tips ok, or do you guys recommend better tips? Thanks.


----------



## mochill

Glad to see the thread is back and running☺


----------



## CoiL

subhakar said:


> Too many Chinese IE800s.
> Which one comes closest to Sennheiser's crown jewels?
> 
> Or, better go DD+BA route?


 
 Get **** 4in1.
  


thanderbird said:


> This new magaosi will be great. Some may disagree, but in many auditions I prefer more BK35 than TK13 . BK35 not have the same soundstage than TK13 , but the medium and bass I consider very good. In addition, the TK13 needs a lot of audition to get used to the sound , and the BK35 everything happens naturally ... My BK35 this with over 400 hours of burning.


 
 Agree. Firstly, TK13(TO12) require some tip-rolling to get highs right (they sounded littlebit artificial to me). Secondly, I also preferred BK35 smoother warmer signature and large soundstage (depth was imo better than TK13). BK35 just sounded natural right OOTB.


----------



## Lurk650

SuperLuigi, got my TKH1 plugged into my phone, LG V10, and listening. Played a Matimio Rainbow Six Siege video and it sounded great with his talking and the game sounds then played a Good Mythical Morning video for podcast like audio and it was crystal clear vocals. These are non fatiguing earphones. Solid choice though I do believe full size is best for gaming.


----------



## danimoca

Wondering if the **** 4in1's sound anything like the EX1's from Fiio. Anybody knows?

BTW, bought my first item after subscribing to this thread: the Monk+. Hope the hype with this one is real.


----------



## RedJohn456

lurk650 said:


> How many hours on TK13?
> Umm no. This is a new thread. The original was shut down the other day.
> 
> *Also side note, another member showed me a screenshot of a convo with AK Store and they asked him not to review the 3+1 if he wasn't gonna like it. Lol they got some nerve*


 
  
  
 That's not entirely true. After reading what you wrote, I was really concerned *IF* they were really trying to interfere with people expressing their opinions (nothing in this hobby upsets me more than stores trying to interfere) and so I contacted them asking if they were asking people to not post negative reviews.

 It turns out thats not what happened at all in this case. In fact *they never said to not review it*, but only to hold off on passing judgement until they receive the returned unit to see if its defective or not. Kind of unfair to malign a product or store if the product has a defect, no? They provided evidence to back that up what they say, so your last sentence is quite inaccurate and off base. Not fair to leave in something like that now is it?


----------



## garcsa

ewen said:


> Interesting.
> Looks like a Trinity Atlas Delta with an additional BA.


 
 Same body as Trinity Atlas first version , also similar colors. Nice, I like them.


----------



## 1clearhead

forcemajeure said:


> Those graph cannot be compared until we know they were made with the same tools and procedure...
> Also I don't trust the **** 4in1 graph being representative of the **** 4in1 sound sig because so far most user of the 4in1 claim they have big bass, relatively warm sound sig and treble brightness so V shapped...
> 
> Again for all of you guys don't jump to conclusions, *less speculations and more facts and critical minds will give this thread a bit more if credibility*.


 

 Unless you own them, you can't comment on your own conclusions or speculations either. At least, I'm the only one that wrote *a long review on them*, unless you're willing to write the long awaited second review.....I'm all for it. 
  
 They are only a mild V-shape and with other wider-bored tips becomes pretty balance. They are definitely no bass monsters, if you talk quantity, but they are very much punchy and detailed with plenty of quality.
  
 .....I believe, one of the guideless of writing about your own opinion is that you at least have tried the earphone, or own it. .....just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lurk650

redjohn456 said:


> That's not entirely true. After reading what you wrote, I was really concerned *IF* they were really trying to interfere with people expressing their opinions (nothing in this hobby upsets me more than stores trying to interfere) and so I contacted them asking if they were asking people to not post negative reviews.
> 
> 
> It turns out thats not what happened at all in this case. In fact *they never said to not review it*, but only to hold off on passing judgement until they receive the returned unit to see if its defective or not. Kind of unfair to malign a product or store if the product has a defect, no? They provided evidence to back that up what they say, so your last sentence is quite inaccurate and off base. Not fair to leave in something like that now is it?




Member who had the convo cleared up the issue after and I was not aware. My mistake.


----------



## danimoca

That's quite bad.


----------



## RedJohn456

lurk650 said:


> Pretty clear to me. "if you don't like you can not review"
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, Jim took back QT5s from members who didn't like them and the other seller took back my IEM when I didn't like the tuning. Every seller is different in that regard though


 
  
 Look english isn't their first language so take that into account. Look at his reply after "if you don't like you can not review." He understood what the seller meant and he seems cool with it ( he doesn't have to review it if he doesn't like the product).


----------



## RedJohn456

. Sorry didnt mean to go OT, back to normal business


----------



## anticute

Guys, can we PLEASE not go down this road again. After all, this kind of thing is what got the other thread closed..


----------



## FUYU

Oops, I should just not write on this anymore. I was referring to the stuff which happend with "the you know what" guys. Sorry, I was careless here. 
Back on track.


----------



## stilleh

Anyone have any tips on well sounding Bluetooth headphones? I´m talking closed over ear.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Guys, can anyone kindly inform me with regards to the following IEM Tips?

 Spinfits are supposed to reduce bass and increase highs whilst Spiral Dots are susposed to reduce highs and increase bass is that correct?

 Thank-you.


----------



## Holypal

stilleh said:


> Anyone have any tips on well sounding Bluetooth headphones? I´m talking closed over ear.


 
  
 Budget?
  
 For iems, Fiio made an interesting cable:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/817539/turn-your-detachable-cable-headphones-into-hifi-bluetooth-headphones-fiio-btc-mmcx


----------



## Ewen

1clearhead said:


> Nice find!.....Wow! MaGaosi pulling a rabbit out of his hat? Surprise!


 
 Since you've got some info from MaGaosi last time ( as far as I remember ), could you get a confirmation about the Knowles 30017?


----------



## crabdog

ewen said:


> Since you've got some info from MaGaosi last time ( as far as I remember ), could you get a confirmation about the Knowles 30017?


 
 The MaGaosi might be our latest shining light, after disappointing first impressions of the KZ ZST.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> The MaGaosi might be our latest shining light, after disappointing first impressions of the KZ ZST.


 
  
 Has anyone done a review of the ZST yet?


----------



## Majin

vidal said:


> Has anyone done a review of the ZST yet?


 
  
 From what i've read is that the first impressions aren't that good and that the ZS3 is better.


----------



## Vidal

majin said:


> From what i've read is that the first impressions aren't that good and that the ZS3 is better.


 
  
 Damn, I've ended up with 4 coming my way. Usually I buy one for myself and for the store but this time I've got a double order as a seller was messing me about and then suddenly came good.
  
 Looks like I was too impatient and should have waited for the verdicts to come in.


----------



## Majin

vidal said:


> Damn, I've ended up with 4 coming my way. Usually I buy one for myself and for the store but this time I've got a double order as a seller was messing me about and then suddenly came good.
> 
> Looks like I was too impatient and should have waited for the verdicts to come in.


 
  
 I think you might be able to sell them cause they are such a low cost hybrid IEM.


----------



## crabdog

Seems as though they just made it to jump on the hybrid hype train but didn't improve sound quality in the least (perhaps even made it lesser).


----------



## BramblexD

Got my monk+, **** 4in1 and KZ ZST today. Might write up some thoughts over the weekend


----------



## Hisoundfi

audionewbi3 said:


> Guys, can anyone kindly inform me with regards to the following IEM Tips?
> 
> 
> Spinfits are supposed to reduce bass and increase highs whilst Spiral Dots are susposed to reduce highs and increase bass is that correct?
> ...


No

The answer to this question is entirely dependent on the anatomy of your ears, and how well the shape of the tip creates a seal. 

In my experiences, a wider bore tip gives me a bigger Soundstage and better separation, while a narrower bore creates a more dynamic and warmer sound. 

But take what I say about my experience with a grain of salt. The best thing to do is trial and error with tips to find out what you like to use the most. Even still, this will vary from earphone to earphone. 

Hope this helps


----------



## AudioNewbi3

hisoundfi said:


> No
> 
> The answer to this question is entirely dependent on the anatomy of your ears, and how well the shape of the tip creates a seal.
> 
> ...


 
 Ah alright alright. Thanks for informative reply mate!
 Just went ahead and bought 4 pieces of Spiral dots (buy a box free one pair) from Taobao for RMB82. 
 The reason I was inquiring was because I am currently using the Spinfits CP100M and I just find them extremely intrusive...(or maybe that is just me as I mainly listen to earbuds).
 Prior to SF's I used to love the Sony Hybirds (Green without foam), but decided it was time to try other tips. Hope the JVC SpiralDots will satisfy me


----------



## kerulberul

hi everyone,
  
 I'm currently using iPhone 6S Plus as a source right now. Would it be better to get like a <$100 dap or should i save more and increase my budget for it?
  
 Also any suggestions for a dap? right now I'm currently eyeing the Hidizs AP-60 and the Benjie S5 and K9.


----------



## brokentofu

Can anyone recommend a reputable seller on AliExpress for the KZ-ZS3? Also can I use standard 2pin cables with them? I know I'm going to fight that memory wire to get a comfortable fit.


----------



## crabdog

kerulberul said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently using iPhone 6S Plus as a source right now. Would it be better to get like a <$100 dap or should i save more and increase my budget for it?
> 
> Also any suggestions for a dap? right now I'm currently eyeing the Hidizs AP-60 and the Benjie S5 and K9.


 
 It depends what features you want and how much sound quality matters to you. While I love my K9 I wish I had put the money towards something more expensive as now I want something with a line out option.


----------



## Saoshyant

brokentofu said:


> Can anyone recommend a reputable seller on AliExpress for the KZ-ZS3? Also can I use standard 2pin cables with them? I know I'm going to fight that memory wire to get a comfortable fit.


 
  
 My 2pin cable doesn't fit, nor does the ZS3 cable fit my Rose Pudding.  Makes me wonder if the ZST uses the same connection as ZS3.


----------



## anticute

kerulberul said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I'm currently using iPhone 6S Plus as a source right now. Would it be better to get like a <$100 dap or should i save more and increase my budget for it?
> 
> Also any suggestions for a dap? right now I'm currently eyeing the Hidizs AP-60 and the Benjie S5 and K9.


 
 If you still want to be able to use your phone as a music player (I stream a lot of music, which makes this very practical), you might want to look into a phone compatible DAC/amp. I've had the Zuperdac, which was good, and now use the Oppo HA-2, which is great.
  
 Nothing wrong with a god DAP, just an alternative to look into


----------



## bhazard

So the KZ hybrid has been disappointing so far? That's too bad.


----------



## MuZo2

Finished headphones, wooden shell + crystal copper wire silver on record. 1300 yuan


----------



## Lurk650

redjohn456 said:


> Look english isn't their first language so take that into account. Look at his reply after "if you don't like you can not review." He understood what the seller meant and he seems cool with it ( he doesn't have to review it if he doesn't like the product).




Member cleared things up and I wasn't aware. My apologies.


----------



## vapman

muzo2 said:


> Finished headphones, wooden shell + crystal copper wire silver on record. 1300 yuan


 
 these look pretty slick, do you have a set?


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> So the KZ hybrid has been disappointing so far? That's too bad.




Only initial review I've read is from clearhead who says they are grainy. I'm not part of the KZ thread though so not sure if more reviews.


----------



## kerulberul

crabdog said:


> It depends what features you want and how much sound quality matters to you. While I love my K9 I wish I had put the money towards something more expensive as now I want something with a line out option.


 
  
 as of right now i'm not sure as to what kind of features i want or need for a dap. 
  


anticute said:


> If you still want to be able to use your phone as a music player (I stream a lot of music, which makes this very practical), you might want to look into a phone compatible DAC/amp. I've had the Zuperdac, which was good, and now use the Oppo HA-2, which is great.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a god DAP, just an alternative to look into


 
 this seems like a good option for me. will look into this too. thanks.


----------



## crabdog

muzo2 said:


> Finished headphones, wooden shell + crystal copper wire silver on record. 1300 yuan


 
 These look very interesting. The top and sides are practically identical to the Kingston HyperX Cloud/Takstar Pro 80 so I wonder if they are in fact manufactured by Takstar. I love the look of those fat cushions. I'd be very interested in getting some. Pls let us know if you find any on AliExpress.


----------



## Saoshyant

The design to me reminds me of the LCD-XC.  Would be interesting if these actually turn out to have a good sound.


----------



## goody

guys can you suggest a IEM similar to the bette 10mm that i love so much ...


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> So the KZ hybrid has been disappointing so far? That's too bad.


Let's not discard them yet, there's lots of people getting them in and a lot more impressions to come.


----------



## crabdog

kerulberul said:


> as of right now i'm not sure as to what kind of features i want or need for a dap.
> 
> this seems like a good option for me. will look into this too. thanks.


 
 I just discovered this too on AE. Looks to be another fantastic value ChiDAP.
  

  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/X11-mp3-mp4-8GB-lossless-music-player-2-4-inch-screen-card-movement-MP3-recorder-MP3/1264787_32736445476.html


----------



## brokentofu

saoshyant said:


> My 2pin cable doesn't fit, nor does the ZS3 cable fit my Rose Pudding.  Makes me wonder if the ZST uses the same connection as ZS3.




So you think the Zs3 uses a non standard connector? That blows. There are non memory wire replacements on AliExpress that claim to be for kz-zs3, I wonder if they are worth it. I'm just looking to step up from the ate and zs1


----------



## Roen

Has anyone heard of Havi B3 Pro 1 fakes? Thinking about getting a pair and seeing some attractive prices on Aliexpress.


----------



## farhat

crabdog said:


> I just discovered this too on AE. Looks to be another fantastic value ChiDAP.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/X11-mp3-mp4-8GB-lossless-music-player-2-4-inch-screen-card-movement-MP3-recorder-MP3/1264787_32736445476.html


 
 Looks nice, wonder if it can beat budget player Benjie S5/K9.


----------



## crabdog

farhat said:


> Looks nice, wonder if it can beat budget player Benjie S5/K9.


 
 According to the specs it has a bigger screen, better battery life, better EQ and more features than the K9. Sound quality and UI are unknown though.


----------



## farhat

crabdog said:


> According to the specs it has a bigger screen, better battery life, better EQ and more features than the K9. Sound quality and UI are unknown though.


 
 Yeah, but I feel for those who already own K9/S5 (thanks to you bro that's why I bought it) can definitely do a step up. Shangling M1 and Hidzis AP 60s. You planning to buy them bro?


----------



## Mr Trev

crabdog said:


> I just discovered this too on AE. Looks to be another fantastic value ChiDAP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Could be nice, but… $33.18 CAD + $66.20 shipping - and it will still take up to a month to get?
 Sorry just too absurd not to point out


----------



## Sehn82

muzo2 said:


> Finished headphones, wooden shell + crystal copper wire silver on record. 1300 yuan


 
  
 Looks like the BossHifi wooden headphone. Does it say what driver is used?


----------



## crabdog

mr trev said:


> Could be nice, but… $33.18 CAD + $66.20 shipping - and it will still take up to a month to get?
> Sorry just too absurd not to point out


 
 I didn't even look at shipping to be honest. Most of the stores offer a free service. I'm sure it will show up on the other stores soon.
  
 EDIT: In fact...
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-new-X11-8GB-Professional-lossless-music-mp3-hifi-music-player-with-TFT-screen-support-APE/1230803_32491776849.html


----------



## Holypal

sehn82 said:


> Looks like the BossHifi wooden headphone. Does it say what driver is used?


 
  
 It says Tesla driver. Do you believe it?


----------



## Sehn82

holypal said:


> It says Tesla driver. Do you believe it?


 
  
 No idea. Not familiar with these Tesla drivers. The bosshifi ones use beryllium and from the limited reviews, are quite good.


----------



## Podster

hisoundfi said:


> Let's not discard them yet, there's lots of people getting them in and a lot more impressions to come.


 

 Tips, source and some break-in time for the DD may change current opinion


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> I didn't even look at shipping to be honest. Most of the stores offer a free service. I'm sure it will show up on the other stores soon.
> 
> EDIT: In fact...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-new-X11-8GB-Professional-lossless-music-mp3-hifi-music-player-with-TFT-screen-support-APE/1230803_32491776849.html


 

 Good lord for that price why not give it a whirl eh, I mean I used to pay that much for Nomads and Zen Mosaic's


----------



## Podster

brokentofu said:


> Can anyone recommend a reputable seller on AliExpress for the KZ-ZS3? Also can I use standard 2pin cables with them? I know I'm going to fight that memory wire to get a comfortable fit.


 

 My pair came from this seller
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ZS3/32680596348.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.65.epbcg6


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> My 2pin cable doesn't fit, nor does the ZS3 cable fit my Rose Pudding.  Makes me wonder if the ZST uses the same connection as ZS3.


 

 I'd say no since I had to order a different KZ silver plate cable for my ZST from the one I ordered for my ZS3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think both Ewen and I posted our separate cable links in the KZ thread


----------



## anticute

roen said:


> Has anyone heard of Havi B3 Pro 1 fakes? Thinking about getting a pair and seeing some attractive prices on Aliexpress.


 
 Nope, not me at least. It's not that new, not hyped as much anymore, so it probably doesn't really make sense to fake it. Buy from a store with good score and I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## vapman

brokentofu said:


> So you think the Zs3 uses a non standard connector? That blows. There are non memory wire replacements on AliExpress that claim to be for kz-zs3, I wonder if they are worth it. I'm just looking to step up from the ate and zs1


 

 I am using an Aurisonics branded cable on the ZS3 and have used the ZS3 mic cable on several other 2 pin IEMs, mainly Aurisonics, but my point is it's a standard connector. I never found a TF13 cable that couldn't fit it.
  
 All i have to say though on this matter is when I was swapping cables on my ZS3, the right IEM was awfully resistant to accepting the cable, while the left one was a breeze. I checked several time to make sure I wasn't damaging it or it wasn't a good fit, but i think the pins on the ZS3 were just tight. After that i've had no problem swapping cables on ZS3.
  
 I haven't used ZS3 once since getting my Seahf EG009 though. The Seahf rules hard.


----------



## Ewen

brokentofu said:


> Can anyone recommend a reputable seller on AliExpress for the KZ-ZS3? Also can I use standard 2pin cables with them? I know I'm going to fight that memory wire to get a comfortable fit.


 

 Not on AE, but GearBest has the best deal right now ( except if you're looking for the matte shell ):
 http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_436717.html?wid=21


----------



## Podster

anticute said:


> Nope, not me at least. It's not that new, not hyped as much anymore, so it probably doesn't really make sense to fake it. Buy from a store with good score and I'm sure you'll be fine.


 

 What, there making fake Havi's now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bought mine off MassDrop when they had them for $49.99 early last year


----------



## Niyologist

I purchased the AP60 nearly 3 weeks ago. It should be shipping out this week. I also purchased the GS G11 Hybrid IEM from Yaro on FB. It's nearly at my house. I'll probably have it by tomorrow.


----------



## Niyologist

sehn82 said:


> No idea. Not familiar with these Tesla drivers. The bosshifi ones use beryllium and from the limited reviews, are quite good.




The Tesla drivers were used in the Beyerdynamic T Series. If it's half as good as the T1. Then it will be a Budget Wonder.


----------



## RedJohn456

anticute said:


> Nope, not me at least. It's not that new, not hyped as much anymore, so it probably doesn't really make sense to fake it. Buy from a store with good score and I'm sure you'll be fine.


 

 another important reason to buy from a good store is QC, channel imbalance was a bit common with some batches so its better to be safe than sorry and get it from a store with good customer service.


----------



## fonkepala

bramblexd said:


> Got my monk+, **** 4in1 and KZ ZST today. Might write up some thoughts over the weekend




Looking forward to your initial thoughts on these babies.


----------



## audio123

niyologist said:


> I purchased the AP60 nearly 3 weeks ago. It should be shipping out this week. I also purchased the GS G11 Hybrid IEM from Yaro on FB. It's nearly at my house. I'll probably have it by tomorrow.


 

 same i heard it will be shipping out this week.


----------



## danimoca

bramblexd said:


> Got my monk+, **** 4in1 and KZ ZST today. Might write up some thoughts over the weekend


 
  
 Looking forward too for those impressions!


----------



## Ahmad313

so here is the best combination,  4in1 + LZ-A3 cable,  just wow..........


----------



## crabdog

ahmad313 said:


> so here is the best combination,  4in1 + LZ-A3 cable,  just wow..........


 
 This combo is working for me, 4in1 + Hisenior TD1 cable. Plenty of wow moments with these little gems. A good source dac/amp brings out the best in them imo.


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> This combo is working for me, 4in1 + Hisenior TD1 cable. Plenty of wow moments with these little gems. A good source dac/amp brings out the best in them imo.


 
 It's also looks beautiful ......


----------



## smy1

What cable does original **** 4 in 1 come with?


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> This combo is working for me, 4in1 + Hisenior TD1 cable. Plenty of wow moments with these little gems. A good source dac/amp brings out the best in them imo.


 

 I tried the LZA3 cable per Peter's recommendation but actually for my ears went back to the Tingo as it just sounded right to my ears, cable is a little more delicate but I just preferred it over the LZ
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You just never know to you give these things a try
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With that said I do love this LZA3 cable on my Rose No. 7


----------



## Grayson73

I've been gone for awhile.  My friend is asking for recommendations for two IEMs:
  
 1.  $30 USD for bluetooth + mic
 2.  $30 USD for corded + mic
  
 Bluetooth has to work with iPhone.
  
 Any recommendations?


----------



## smy1

Am i little insane if i think the zs3 might be slightly better then the vyrus?


----------



## vapman

smy1 said:


> Am i little insane if i think the zs3 might be slightly better then the vyrus?




Doubt it.
I sold a $300 IEM after getting zs3.
Never regretted it. The $300 one would be collecting dust!
But the zs3 doesn't get much use now that i have Seahf EG009.

Grayson73 wholeheartedly recommend seahf eg009 unless you dislike big bass or are a mids guy. If you like your mids present and forward disregard my suggestion.


----------



## smy1

vapman said:


> Doubt it.
> I sold a $300 IEM after getting zs3.
> Never regretted it. The $300 one would be collecting dust!
> But the zs3 doesn't get much use now that i have Seahf EG009.
> ...




What was the $300 iem that you sold?


----------



## MuZo2

zs3 is ok for price, which 300$ iem did you sell?
 I would recommend it only for sports use in gym or outdoors.


----------



## vapman

smy1 said:


> What was the $300 iem that you sold?







muzo2 said:


> zs3 is ok for price, which 300$ iem did you sell?
> I would recommend it only for sports use in gym or outdoors.




Aurisonics asg 1.5

Call me crazy or whatever but i had both at the same time and always picked the zs3 over the 1.5 when i was going for iems.


----------



## brokentofu

vapman said:


> I am using an Aurisonics branded cable on the ZS3 and have used the ZS3 mic cable on several other 2 pin IEMs, mainly Aurisonics, but my point is it's a standard connector. I never found a TF13 cable that couldn't fit it.
> 
> All i have to say though on this matter is when I was swapping cables on my ZS3, the right IEM was awfully resistant to accepting the cable, while the left one was a breeze. I checked several time to make sure I wasn't damaging it or it wasn't a good fit, but i think the pins on the ZS3 were just tight. After that i've had no problem swapping cables on ZS3.
> 
> I haven't used ZS3 once since getting my Seahf EG009 though. The Seahf rules hard.




How does the Seahf EG009 compare to the ZS3:in the soundstage, subbass, bass, mids, treble department?


----------



## vapman

brokentofu said:


> How does the Seahf EG009 compare to the ZS3:in the soundstage, subbass, bass, mids, treble department?




Soundstage way better on eg009

No sub bass on zs3. Plenty on eg009

Zs3 does allright on mid bass but eg009 crushes it.

Mids the zs3 is the fast and clear winner. Eg009 is definitely V shape

Treble is a bit smoother on zs3.


----------



## MuZo2

vapman said:


> Mids the zs3 is the fast and clear winner.
> Treble is a bit smoother on zs3.


 
 We sure hear things  differently, zs3 is unrefined raw & lacking resolution. I think I am spoiled by BA iems.


----------



## vapman

muzo2 said:


> We sure hear things  differently, zs3 is unrefined raw & lacking resolution. I think I am spoiled by BA iems.




Oh there is no contest when BA is involved in my opinion.

Zs3 is a single 8mm dynamic and seahf eg009 is a dual dynamic, one 8 one 10mm.

Any decent BA IEM will make either one sound like junk in comparison in the mids and treble.


----------



## MuZo2

Thanks for clarification, I was wondering if it was only my zs3 which didn't sound like 300$ iem.


----------



## vapman

muzo2 said:


> Thanks for clarification, I was wondering if it was only my zs3 which didn't sound like 300$ iem.




No problem. I should have mentioned i am a huge basshead and don't like forward mids at all as it is definitely a factor.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> I just discovered this too on AE. Looks to be another fantastic value ChiDAP.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/X11-mp3-mp4-8GB-lossless-music-player-2-4-inch-screen-card-movement-MP3-recorder-MP3/1264787_32736445476.html


 
  
  
 That button configuration is very similar to the K9, I think it's probably the same unit as the K9 but with a bigger screen and battery. I got the impression from the files I was sent to flash mine it was a generic player internally.


----------



## Vidal

muzo2 said:


> Finished headphones, wooden shell + crystal copper wire silver on record. 1300 yuan


 
  
 That headband is from a Takstar Pro80


----------



## vapman

Can anyone compare **** 4in1 to etymotic? Ideally hf5 or er4


----------



## alucard177

My **** Ues arrived today. I've been listening for a couple of hours and I'm going to give some of my early impressions. Please note that I haven't heard any top tier iem, English isn't my native language, and I lack all of that audiophile terminology, and that I like warm sound signatures/bass emphasis curves; V shape for example.

The build quality of the senfers is good for the price. I would say it's on par with my mee audio m6 pro but the shells are huge in comparison, they are very light though. The look of the carbon fiber pattern on the shells looks a bit cheap to me. The cable provided also feels a bit flimsy and cheap but it's really flexible, so over ear use is super comfortable. Left and right markings on the mmcx plugs fortunately. 

Now some early impressions about the sound, and comparison to the M6 Pro. Sound signature is pretty similar to the Mee audio, but there are some areas in which,IMO, the **** is better. The soundstage for example, is definitely wider, instrument separation is just so good for a $28 iem. The bass is tight and goes really deep, the m6 pro bass hits harder though; there's a bit more quantity on those but the Senfers deliver plenty. Highs are clear and I think is on par (maybe just slightly better) with my m6 without been harsh or fatiguing (the m6 can be quite harsh sometimes).

For $25-30 I think is a great sounding IEM I'm really happy with them. You get about the same sound signature of the m6 pro but fuller and more spacious and natural. I'm loving them with black metal and pop/k-pop


----------



## Lurk650

grayson73 said:


> I've been gone for awhile.  My friend is asking for recommendations for two IEMs:
> 
> 1.  $30 USD for bluetooth + mic
> 2.  $30 USD for corded + mic
> ...




BT is universal. It's the corded that's the issue due to buttons working with either Android or Apple. 

Corded, Brainwavz Jive is solid. They have it for Apple and Android. I use the Android version, stays in my car from phone calls and on the go listening if I don't happen to bring another iem with me


----------



## scizzro

Man I am loving the ED9. I'd like to upgrade to something with a similar sound as the balanced nozzles, but is more resolving. It's just a bit too muddy, but man they are a pleasure to listen to for $10. Anyone know any pairs I could look into?


----------



## Majin

scizzro said:


> Man I am loving the ED9. I'd like to upgrade to something with a similar sound as the balanced nozzles, but is more resolving. It's just a bit too muddy, but man they are a pleasure to listen to for $10. Anyone know any pairs I could look into?


 
  
 I am in the same situation and im looking into the vivo xe800


----------



## B9Scrambler

lurk650 said:


> BT is universal. It's the corded that's the issue due to buttons working with either Android or Apple.
> 
> Corded, Brainwavz Jive is solid. They have it for Apple and Android. I use the Android version, stays in my car from phone calls and on the go listening if I don't happen to bring another iem with me




grayson73 An alternative to the Jive would be the Accutone Lyra. Better sounding, but not without its flaws.


----------



## scizzro

majin said:


> I am in the same situation and im looking into the vivo xe800


 
 Alrighty thanks. Do you know if the ones on AE for ~$20 are real? I see they are ~$100 at penon and some ebay stores; makes me a bit suspicious.
  
 edit:
  
 It looks like the nozzles have a different shape, but I can't tell 100%


----------



## thanderbird

lurk650 said:


> How many hours on TK13?
> Umm no. This is a new thread. The original was shut down the other day.
> 
> Also side note, another member showed me a screenshot of a convo with AK Store and they asked him not to review the 3+1 if he wasn't gonna like it. Lol they got some nerve




over 300 hours .


----------



## thanderbird

coil said:


> Get **** 4in1.
> 
> Agree. Firstly, TK13(TO12) require some tip-rolling to get highs right (they sounded littlebit artificial to me). Secondly, I also preferred BK35 smoother warmer signature and large soundstage (depth was imo better than TK13). BK35 just sounded natural right OOTB.




thanks friend . I believe that the new magaosi ( 2ba + 1dd ) will be big for us.


----------



## Vidal

scizzro said:


> Alrighty thanks. Do you know if the ones on AE for ~$20 are real? I see they are ~$100 at penon and some ebay stores; makes me a bit suspicious.
> 
> edit:
> 
> It looks like the nozzles have a different shape, but I can't tell 100%


 
  
  
 I've bought two pairs recently from AE, both have sounded good, quality is impressive and they sound as I would expect. If they're fakes I'd be very surprised.


----------



## brokentofu

vapman said:


> Soundstage way better on eg009
> 
> No sub bass on zs3. Plenty on eg009
> 
> ...


 
 So for someone who is a big fan of large soundstage, authoritative but controlled bass/sub-bass, mids that grab your attention, and detailed but airy and non fatiguing high; what is there? It doesn't sound like the zs3 or the eg009 is right for me. It seems that IEMs that have the SQ I'm looking for, aren't around the ear or they dont have replaceable cable.


----------



## vapman

brokentofu said:


> So for someone who is a big fan of large soundstage, authoritative but controlled bass/sub-bass, mids that grab your attention, and detailed but airy and non fatiguing high; what is there? It doesnt sound like the zs3 or the eg009 is right for me.


 

 Neither of them. ZS3 is closer to your desired sound signature. I think you'd prefer Seahf bass and soundstage, but you'd hate its lack of mids.
 ZS3 has better mids but they don't grab your attention.
 Both have non fatiguing highs but the ZS3 is less rough than the Seahf.
  
 Basically the Seahf will make you happy with soundstage and bass. You'd probably be okay with the ZS3 treble Neither the Seahf or ZS3 will provide the mids you want.
  
 I am still waiting for someone to compare the 4in1 to any Etymotic model. An Ety sound with bass would be ideal.
  
 edit: Actually maybe the Carot Titta? I sold mine a while back, so i forget how good the soundstage is,but the rest is on point.


----------



## thanderbird

need a help to know of this dac is good:
  
 https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-XMOS-PCM5102-TDA1308-USB-decoder-board-USB-DAC-384KHZ-32bit/32562258520.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.69.u4uxBm


----------



## rockingthearies

brokentofu said:


> So for someone who is a big fan of large soundstage, authoritative but controlled bass/sub-bass, mids that grab your attention, and detailed but airy and non fatiguing high; what is there? It doesn't sound like the zs3 or the eg009 is right for me. It seems that IEMs that have the SQ I'm looking for, aren't around the ear or they dont have replaceable cable.




I just realised we have a very similar sound preference, I bought the ZS3 though its still on its way but now I feel like buying the Seahf and just eq it but I am not sure if it would work. Since it seems like the seahf have a rather huge soundstage


----------



## brokentofu

rockingthearies said:


> I just realised we have a very similar sound preference, I bought the ZS3 though its still on its way but now I feel like buying the Seahf and just eq it but I am not sure if it would work. Since it seems like the seahf have a rather huge soundstage




I'm weird. I have a policy to never use EQ. If I don't like how something sounds, padroll/tip roll. If I still don't like it, then it's not for me.


----------



## crabdog

vapman said:


> No problem. I should have mentioned i am a huge basshead and don't like forward mids at all as it is definitely a factor.


 
 Have you tried Tennmak Piano? I think it might suit your sound preference.


----------



## romeyp

podster said:


> Good lord for that price why not give it a whirl eh, I mean I used to pay that much for Nomads and Zen Mosaic's


 

 ​This player can also be found on Amazon for about the same price.
 Not sure if that is an option for you, but it's there.


----------



## vapman

crabdog said:


> Have you tried Tennmak Piano? I think it might suit your sound preference.


 

 You know I have been hearing such good things about Tennmak for months but never gave them a shot.
 I'll look into them and if I grab a set i'll be sure to give you your deserved shout outs!
 Thanks crabdog.


----------



## scizzro

vidal said:


> I've bought two pairs recently from AE, both have sounded good, quality is impressive and they sound as I would expect. If they're fakes I'd be very surprised.


 
  
 Sounds like it's worth a shot. Ordered.


----------



## audio123

Ibasso IT03 & FLC8S


----------



## bhazard

Got my 4 in 1 today. The hype is deserved if these stay around $25.
  
 I have to take a measurement and play with EQ. A bump up in mids a bit and a cut midbass would do wonders. They have a good V sound right out of the box and are a bit more exciting than the Shozy Zeros already. They are also more comfortable, and I can run them balanced. Lots of good things so far.


----------



## vapman

bhazard said:


> Got my 4 in 1 today. The hype is deserved if these stay around $25.
> 
> I have to take a measurement and play with EQ. A bump up in mids a bit and a cut midbass would do wonders. They have a good V sound right out of the box and are a bit more exciting than the Shozy Zeros already. They are also more comfortable, and I can run them balanced. Lots of good things so far.


 

 Any chance you could compare them to any Etymotic IEM if you've tried any Etys?


----------



## bhazard

vapman said:


> Any chance you could compare them to any Etymotic IEM if you've tried any Etys?


 
 I haven't, but you can match the FR curve and compare once I take a measurement.
  
 These may overtake my LZ-a2 as my daily driver. The soundstage, bass and treble are already better, and I haven't even run them balanced yet...
  
 These are also more enjoyable than the $99 Simgot EN700 for reference.
  
 I chose the silver cable.


----------



## bhazard

If only we could gift every Apple Earpod user with this 4 in 1, people may start realizing how screwed over they are getting for $30.
  
 The harshness in the highs does appear at times though, but not always. I think this could be fixable with EQ or BA burn in.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

thanderbird said:


> need a help to know of this dac is good:
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-XMOS-PCM5102-TDA1308-USB-decoder-board-USB-DAC-384KHZ-32bit/32562258520.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.69.u4uxBm


Incidentally I'm looking for a standalone DAC to hook up with a Wadia 170i iPod dock, any recommendations for an affordable and good sound DAC without amp?


----------



## Cinder

HifiMe has some really good bare-bones DACs with little to no coloring of the output.


mltkshhbt said:


> Incidentally I'm looking for a standalone DAC to hook up with a Wadia 170i iPod dock, any recommendations for an affordable and good sound DAC without amp?


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> If only we could gift every Apple Earpod user with this 4 in 1, people may start realizing how screwed over they are getting for $30.
> 
> The harshness in the highs does appear at times though, but not always. I think this could be fixable with EQ or BA burn in.


 
 Well, that sealed the deal for me, just ordered a silver pair of these with no cable. I have a tone of MMCX sitting at home to try them with. 
  
 Looking forward to seeing how these perform.


----------



## wastan

ekjn said:


> Does anyone have both the KZ ZS3 and the 4in1's? How do they compare, especially in soundstage?



The soundstage are surprisingly close between the two though overall quality and detail still goes to the more aggressive 4in1. for the zs3 once you get the fit right and the right tips, the bass emphasis is there but it doesn't swamp the mids. Though I think the 4in1 are overall superior, I could see someone who was very treble sensitive (I'm not) actually preferring the zs3 to the 4in1 for daily casual listening.


----------



## notamethlab

scizzro said:


> Sounds like it's worth a shot. Ordered.




Who did you order from? There are 2 sellers that have been confirmed to sell authentic XE800 by some members here


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

cinder said:


> HifiMe has some really good bare-bones DACs with little to no coloring of the output.


This sounds promising!
Thanks Cinder!


----------



## notamethlab

Is anyone here able to compare the **** 4in1 & LZ A2S? Given that the LZ A2s is available for $20 I wonder if it can compete with it.


----------



## wastan

smy1 said:


> Am i little insane if i think the zs3 might be slightly better then the vyrus?


maybe just a little. The zs3 is amazing for the price, but in terms of detail, clarity and probably soundstage the Vyrus is the clear winner for me. The more power you're putting through your headphones the wider that distinction becomes. The bass on the zs3 is nice and prominent; the Vyrus is almost neutral in comparison so that might affect preferences.


----------



## Roen

notamethlab said:


> Is anyone here able to compare the **** 4in1 & LZ A2S? Given that the LZ A2s is available for $20 I wonder if it can compete with it.


Has that been confirmed to be a non-fake LZ A2S?


----------



## Darkestred

trumpethead said:


> Not very happy with Jim/HCK on Aliexpress right now. Still waiting for two orders from early September one for a second 4 in 1 and the other for ZST that he told me had shipped two weeks ago and is now telling me the orders are sitting in his warehouse due to stock issues...never any issues with them before and I have purchased a lot from then. Have asked for a cancel and refund on both orders, We'll see how that goes. Starting to get some real trust issues with these Ali sellers especially after the recent issue with the"seller who cannot be named" Hopefully Jim/HCK will restore my faith.


 
  
  
 Sorry to hear that.  I received some shockwave 3s that were ordered on the 14th.  Hopefully, you get your items soon.


----------



## Pastapipo

Cheap, Cheaper, Cheapest:
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Original-RUIZU-X06-Bluetooth-Sport-MP3-Music-Player-4GB-1-8inch-Screen-100-Hours-High/1264787_32681563508.html
  

  
 $18.99


----------



## hakuzen

scizzro said:


> Alrighty thanks. Do you know if the ones on AE for ~$20 are real? I see they are ~$100 at penon and some ebay stores; makes me a bit suspicious.
> 
> edit:
> 
> It looks like the nozzles have a different shape, but I can't tell 100%


 
 both seem legit.
 like
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32726101762.html
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html


----------



## scizzro

hakuzen said:


> both seem legit.
> like
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32726101762.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html


 
 From the top link,
  
 Attention: the cheap vivo xe800 are fake, it is easy to judge fake and original, the original xe800 earphone the sound output filter can move position like this photo below, but fake xe800 cann't move.
  
 So if the nozzle can rotate it's legit?
  
  


notamethlab said:


> Who did you order from? There are 2 sellers that have been confirmed to sell authentic XE800 by some members here


 
 I ordered from Shenzhen XiaoYu, which I found came reccommended in the XE800 thread


----------



## trumpethead

majin said:


> I am in the same situation and im looking into the vivo xe800



I received my XE800 two days ago and so far I am unimpressed. Clarity and detail are good but lacking in bass. Soundstage is average, and volume is too low. Have done some tip rollonh but have not yet found a good match. Feel like I am not getting a good seal. Mind you these are early impressions and just my opinions.. Gonna burn in some more and see what happens...


----------



## trumpethead

darkestred said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I received some shockwave 3s that were ordered on the 14th.  Hopefully, you get your items soon.




Thanks, after opening up a dispute he is now saying that they shipped out two days ago and would I please cancel the dispute. I will wait until I see some movement in tracking before doing that. He told me three weeks ago that they had shipped. Not falling for that again. Kinda sad cuz he has been my go to seller on Ali..


----------



## goodluck4u

pastapipo said:


> Cheap, Cheaper, Cheapest:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Original-RUIZU-X06-Bluetooth-Sport-MP3-Music-Player-4GB-1-8inch-Screen-100-Hours-High/1264787_32681563508.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 I  have an OEM version of AGPTEK. the bluetooth mode can play stereo of MP3 but cannot play ogg.  it can also play 50+ hours. I use it as a burn-in player but it can not reach at 100 hours to play.


----------



## bhazard

Here's the preliminary, out of box, 12am measurement of the **** 4 in 1, uncalibrated, taken as a rough guide. The V is noticeable. Adjust EQ via the peak and dip areas for a more neutral signature.
  
 Bump up 500hz to 1Khz. Cut 5k, bump 7k, cut 10k. Profit.


----------



## Folly

notamethlab said:


> Is anyone here able to compare the **** 4in1 & LZ A2S? Given that the LZ A2s is available for $20 I wonder if it can compete with it.


 
  
 They have completely different signatures. A2S is ultra smooth, warm, no harshness present at all which means treble is rolled off significantly. 4in1 is brighter and a step above across the spectrum - clarity, instruments separation and imaging.


----------



## hakuzen

scizzro said:


> From the top link,
> 
> Attention: the cheap vivo xe800 are fake, it is easy to judge fake and original, the original xe800 earphone the sound output filter can move position like this photo below, but fake xe800 cann't move.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes. I think I was the first one (from head-fi) who ordered there; assumed the risk, based on their pictures: you can notice the difference between fakes and legit just looking at the pictures carefully (nozzle can rotate, it has that wire on the nozzle grill, no retail box).
 I've not ordered from the 1st link I've posted, but I know it's as legit than Shenzen XiaoYu, RillPac, Original earphones, or others.


trumpethead said:


> I received my XE800 two days ago and so far I am unimpressed. Clarity and detail are good but lacking in bass. Soundstage is average, and volume is too low. Have done some tip rollonh but have not yet found a good match. Feel like I am not getting a good seal. Mind you these are early impressions and just my opinions.. Gonna burn in some more and see what happens...


 
 They lack in sub-bass. But bass (mid bass) is present (not for bassheads, of course); I'd even say it has a slight emphasis from reference flat response. I had to use the biggest stock tips, filled with foam, to get a proper seal and notice that bass. They are delightful, a rare gem for that price.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/34635#post_12860256


----------



## notamethlab

folly said:


> They have completely different signatures. A2S is ultra smooth, warm, no harshness present at all which means treble is rolled off significantly. 4in1 is brighter and a step above across the spectrum - clarity, instruments separation and imaging.


 
Thank you for the comparison, I'll just save my money for the A4


----------



## bhazard

Use this preset in foobar2000's EQ. It removes some bloat, brings up mid clarity, and cuts some of the high end harshness. Adjust to your own preferences. A/B it on/off to hear the differences.
  
 Stock tips or wide bore tips. Spinfits make this too sibilant/harsh.


----------



## notamethlab

scizzro said:


> From the top link,
> 
> Attention: the cheap vivo xe800 are fake, it is easy to judge fake and original, the original xe800 earphone the sound output filter can move position like this photo below, but fake xe800 cann't move.
> 
> ...


 
I think I ordered from that seller too. Regardless though, if that seller was recommend by other people then you should be good. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## mebaali

bhazard said:


> Use this preset in foobar2000's EQ. It removes some bloat, brings up mid clarity, and cuts some of the high end harshness. Adjust to your own preferences. A/B it on/off to hear the differences.


 
 My **** 4in1s are still in transit but thanks for the EQ preset, gonna try these once i get 4in1s


----------



## rockingthearies

wastan said:


> maybe just a little. The zs3 is amazing for the price, but in terms of detail, clarity and probably soundstage the Vyrus is the clear winner for me. The more power you're putting through your headphones the wider that distinction becomes. The bass on the zs3 is nice and prominent; the Vyrus is almost neutral in comparison so that might affect preferences.




By giving it more power I guess you mean amping them? But since the vyrus have a rather low impedance wouldn't it get too loud? And will amping a low impedance iems spoil them? Sorry I'm pretty new to this audio world


----------



## kousik1946

bhazard said:


> Use this preset in foobar2000's EQ. It removes some bloat, brings up mid clarity, and cuts some of the high end harshness. Adjust to your own preferences. A/B it on/off to hear the differences.
> 
> Stock tips or wide bore tips. Spinfits make this too sibilant/harsh.


 
 The tips of xiaomi iem is also good. Thank you for the graph and equilizer. I think they are also source dependent. From a warmer source they sound excellent.


----------



## trumpethead

hakuzen said:


> Yes. I think I was the first one (from head-fi) who ordered there; assumed the risk, based on their pictures: you can notice the difference between fakes and legit just looking at the pictures carefully (nozzle can rotate, it has that wire on the nozzle grill, no retail box).
> I've not ordered from the 1st link I've posted, but I know it's as legit than Shenzen XiaoYu, RillPac, Original earphones, or others.
> They lack in sub-bass. But bass (mid bass) is present (not for bassheads, of course); I'd even say it has a slight emphasis from reference flat response. I had to use the biggest stock tips, filled with foam, to get a proper seal and notice that bass. They are delightful, a rare gem for that price.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/34635#post_12860256



I finally figured then out. Can't push the tip to far down on the stem, and find the biggest tips you can find to get a decent seal then the bass comes out. Like you said not for bassheads but very decent mid bass.. mids and highs are Great! Very Clear, vocals up front but not overly so. Extremely comfortable. Will probably benefit from amping...was regretting the purchase till I found the key...


----------



## nhlean96

There're many fakes of XE800, the cheapest is the one with fixed nozzle, another fake is the one with rotatable nozzle but has no U-clip on the filter
 This one below is fake :

 The real one should look exactly like this one below:

 The stock tips also have "Vsonic" logo:

 And you can judge from the price, $18 is the cheapest authentic one I've seen on Aliexpress. On taobao, the cheapest is 99 RMB.


----------



## Majin

trumpethead said:


> I received my XE800 two days ago and so far I am unimpressed. Clarity and detail are good but lacking in bass. Soundstage is average, and volume is too low. Have done some tip rollonh but have not yet found a good match. Feel like I am not getting a good seal. Mind you these are early impressions and just my opinions.. Gonna burn in some more and see what happens...


 
  
 I prefer a flat/neutral sound sig will the vivo xe800 still be ok for the price?


----------



## Hisoundfi

TFZ SERIES 1
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-series-1/reviews/16935


----------



## purplesun

mltkshhbt said:


> Incidentally I'm looking for a standalone DAC to hook up with a Wadia 170i iPod dock, any recommendations for an affordable and good sound DAC without amp?


 
 This ES9023 DAC KS project has just started shipping (they have a new upgraded one, but that's months away):
 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/magicpixel/space-ess-sabre-audiophile-class-dac/description


----------



## stilleh

holypal said:


> Budget?
> 
> For iems, Fiio made an interesting cable:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/817539/turn-your-detachable-cable-headphones-into-hifi-bluetooth-headphones-fiio-btc-mmcx


 
  
 I´d like it to be cheaper than a new set of Sennheiser HD600...


----------



## trumpethead

majin said:


> I prefer a flat/neutral sound sig will the vivo xe800 still be ok for the price?



Imo although the XE800 is not completely flat or neutral the sound signature is very close to neutral. Once you find the right tips the beauty of these headphones really comes out. They are not bass heavy but the bass is quality and controlled. Mids and highs steal the show. As long as you get authentic they are definitely worth the cost and more.


----------



## audionoobz

Hisoundfi great review! How would these compare to the 4in1? I usually listen to top 50 charts so which do you think would be better for me?


----------



## nhlean96

Received my XE800, I bought it from taobao for just $15. First of all, build quality is very good, the housing were well made. The gap between each part is nearly invisible, housing size is small, very comfortable to wear. They look exactly like the picture in the description, while those tips coming with bear the "Vsonic" logo (look like a bird, which is engraved on the GR07 jack too). From this I can tell that the XE800 were made by Vsonic. Big cons of them is the "Earpod" like cable, it feels just like the Earpod cable, soft and unreliable.
 Sound is easy going, more neutral than the **** 4in1.
*The mids* is smoother, while the **** 4in1 is colder and have more spakling. *Micro-detail* is good but not as excellent as the 4in1. *Treble* does not have much energy as the 4in1, 4in1 is airy and sparkling. Bass lags behind the 4in1, not as impactful and punchy, the bass quanlity is fine for me.
 P/S: Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fonkepala

alucard177 said:


> My **** Ues arrived today. I've been listening for a couple of hours and I'm going to give some of my early impressions. Please note that I haven't heard any top tier iem, English isn't my native language, and I lack all of that audiophile terminology, and that I like warm sound signatures/bass emphasis curves; V shape for example.
> 
> The build quality of the senfers is good for the price. I would say it's on par with my mee audio m6 pro but the shells are huge in comparison, they are very light though. The look of the carbon fiber pattern on the shells looks a bit cheap to me. The cable provided also feels a bit flimsy and cheap but it's really flexible, so over ear use is super comfortable. Left and right markings on the mmcx plugs fortunately.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for this, but by **** Ues do you mean the 4in1?
  


bhazard said:


> Got my 4 in 1 today. The hype is deserved if these stay around $25.
> 
> I have to take a measurement and play with EQ. A bump up in mids a bit and a cut midbass would do wonders. They have a good V sound right out of the box and are a bit more exciting than the Shozy Zeros already. They are also more comfortable, and I can run them balanced. Lots of good things so far.


 
 How's the earpiece housing size..do you find it to be too big or just right?
  


bhazard said:


> I haven't, but you can match the FR curve and compare once I take a measurement.
> 
> These may overtake my LZ-a2 as my daily driver. The soundstage, bass and treble are already better, and I haven't even run them balanced yet...
> 
> ...


 
 Is the black cable somehow inferior to the silver cable? And is the stock **** 4in1 cable good or needs replacing with something better?


----------



## Majin

nhlean96 said:


> Received my XE800, I bought it from taobao for just $15. First of all, build quality is very good, the housing were well made. The gap between each part is nearly invisible, housing size is small, very comfortable to wear. They look exactly like the picture in the description, while those tips coming with bear the "Vsonic" logo (look like a bird, which is engraved on the GR07 jack too). From this I can tell that the XE800 were made by Vsonic. Big cons of them is the "Earpod" like cable, it feels just like the Earpod cable, soft and unreliable.
> Sound is easy going, more neutral than the **** 4in1.
> *The mids* is smoother, while the **** 4in1 is colder and have more spakling. *Micro-detail* is good but not as excellent as the 4in1. *Treble* does not have much energy as the 4in1, 4in1 is airy and sparkling. Bass lags behind the 4in1, not as impactful and punchy, the bass quanlity is fine for me.
> P/S: Just my 2 cents.


 
  
 Ugh was about to order the Vivo XE800 but do you think the price difference is worth it to get the 4in1 over the XE800?
  
 4in1 = 24,33 euro
 XE800 = 15,33 euro


----------



## roy_jones

trumpethead said:


> I finally figured then out. Can't push the tip to far down on the stem, and find the biggest tips you can find to get a decent seal then the bass comes out. Like you said not for bassheads but very decent mid bass.. mids and highs are Great! Very Clear, vocals up front but not overly so. Extremely comfortable. Will probably benefit from amping...was regretting the purchase till I found the key...


 
  
 I may have to try different tips.  My impression has been closer to yours, in that I find the XE800 to be too bass-light.  Granted, I'm a bit of a bass head, but can appreciate a neutral signature.  These fall on the brighter side of neutral for me.  I was very surprised to hear they're similar to the GR07 given I'd always assumed they had more bass than what I hear with the XE800.   
  
 The foamies I've been using get pushed up all the way to the housing and that might be causing an issue with seal.  I have other foamies that don't go all the way down the stem and provide a shallower insertion depth as a result.  I didn't notice a difference in bass response when I tried them, but will give them another whirl.  I've been assuming that I'm getting a decent seal because the mids seem full enough.   
  
 I agree about the comfort; they're quite comfortable.


----------



## Grayson73

grayson73 said:


> I've been gone for awhile.  My friend is asking for recommendations for two IEMs:
> 
> 1.  $30 USD for bluetooth + mic
> 2.  $30 USD for corded + mic
> ...


 
 So for corded, thanks for the recommendation on Accutone Lyra and Brainwavz Jive.  Any other recommendations?
  
 What about for bluetooth?


----------



## Grayson73

A friend is looking for an over-ear, closed headphone for around $50.  I was going to recommend Takstar Pro 80/Gemini HSR-1000, but don't see that for $50 any longer.  Any recommendations?


----------



## alucard177

fonkepala said:


> Thanks for this, but by **** Ues do you mean the 4in1?




No, the **** UEs are a different iem but they use the same configuration as the 4in1 (1DD + 1BA)


----------



## crabdog

New one from Zhiyin. Anyone want to see how they've progressed?
  


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-ZhiYin-Z5000-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-Fever-HIFI-Metal-Earphone-With-MMCX-Bass/1825606_32738712329.html


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

purplesun said:


> This ES9023 DAC KS project has just started shipping (they have a new upgraded one, but that's months away):
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/magicpixel/space-ess-sabre-audiophile-class-dac/description


Yes, a much costlier one! Pledging between GBP99-139, do you think it's good value for money product?


----------



## loomisjohnson

nhlean96 said:


> Received my XE800, I bought it from taobao for just $15. First of all, build quality is very good, the housing were well made. The gap between each part is nearly invisible, housing size is small, very comfortable to wear. They look exactly like the picture in the description, while those tips coming with bear the "Vsonic" logo (look like a bird, which is engraved on the GR07 jack too). From this I can tell that the XE800 were made by Vsonic. Big cons of them is the "Earpod" like cable, it feels just like the Earpod cable, soft and unreliable.
> Sound is easy going, more neutral than the **** 4in1.
> *The mids* is smoother, while the **** 4in1 is colder and have more spakling. *Micro-detail* is good but not as excellent as the 4in1. *Treble* does not have much energy as the 4in1, 4in1 is airy and sparkling. Bass lags behind the 4in1, not as impactful and punchy, the bass quanlity is fine for me.
> P/S: Just my 2 cents.


 

 as good as some of these  tenmaks, kzs, etc. can be, imo the true champs in the $25 realm are the XE800 and the **** DT2 (i don't have the 4in1)--they're the ones which make you say "they're really good" as opposed to "they're really good for the money." unlike some posters, i do hear quite a bit of subbass in the XE800, tho the midbass is lean--could be fit/tips.


----------



## yangian

I think the bad of 4in1 (maybe any single BA) is its low density of sound. I even prefer ATE over it for classical/symphonies (on Xduoo X2). But for pop/vocal, 4in1 is great.


----------



## purplesun

mltkshhbt said:


> Yes, a much costlier one! Pledging between GBP99-139, do you think it's good value for money product?


 
 I think the second project, which I pledged, is far superior to the first one but it will be months away. And on kickstarter, anything can happen between paying & delivery (if any). Hence, my suggestion for their currently shipping first project. As to whether it is good value, I think some of the AliExpress DACs can match the value of the second KS project. But, you know, dealing with a china dealer vs bunch of quite responsive (so far) KS creators - you take your pick. HifimeDIY suggested earlier has a decent range. Else hunt around Ebay & AliExpress. I think you might get better help/suggestions from Dedicated Source or Computer Audio section of this forum.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> New one from Zhiyin. Anyone want to see how they've progressed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd have to have him send me it free then I'd pay for them if they actually sound good, after the QT5 disaster lol


----------



## nhlean96

loomisjohnson said:


> as good as some of these  tenmaks, kzs, etc. can be, imo the true champs in the $25 realm are the XE800 and the **** DT2 (i don't have the 4in1)--they're the ones which make you say "they're really good" as opposed to "they're really good for the money." unlike some posters, i do hear quite a bit of subbass in the XE800, tho the midbass is lean--could be fit/tips.


 
 $18 for a geguine Vivo XE800 is a no-brainer. Couldn't ask more at that price.
 Yes the XE800 fit best with the shallow fit, If pushed to deep, midrange sounds veiled, lacks of sparkles, bass will sound bloated.


----------



## danimoca

How does the XE800 compare to the 4in1's?


----------



## TwinACStacks

This is what I get for reading this new Thread.
  
 I now have a pair of MaGoasi Hybrids on the way..... I liked the Orange ones.
  
 The forces of evil are at work in this thread already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-MaGaosi-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset-With/32737134982.html?shortkey=UjmeYn6r&addresstype=600
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> This is what I get for reading this new Thread.
> 
> I now have a pair of MaGoasi Hybrids on the way..... I liked the Orange ones.
> 
> ...


 

 Awe poor Twin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know you love it just like I do and since I never bought the Atlas I decided why not give these a try in that anodized red (See the big RED sucker stamp on my forehead)


----------



## Niyologist

My AP60 was shipped out.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> I'd have to have him send me it free then I'd pay for them if they actually sound good, after the QT5 disaster lol


 





 What exactly is Tesla technology? You mean they run off that new-fangled electricity stuff?
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> What exactly is Tesla technology? You mean they run off that new-fangled electricity stuff?
> 
> TWIN




Haha have no idea. That wooden headphone that has the Takstar headband posted yesterday also users Tesla drivers which are supposed to be really good


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> New one from Zhiyin. Anyone want to see how they've progressed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

They have tesla technology drivers in side the shells, wow, i can't believe that now we can get tesla mini driver iem in just $73,,,,,,,,


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Awe poor Twin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 You know me all too well Podman.....
  
 I too got sucked in by the Shiney Red (orange) AND the Frequency Response and Sensitivity sealed my fate.
  








TWIN


----------



## Ahmad313

twinacstacks said:


> This is what I get for reading this new Thread.
> 
> I now have a pair of MaGoasi Hybrids on the way..... I liked the Orange ones.
> 
> ...


 
 If they are better than 4in1 in clarity and micro details with bit less bass quantity i will definitely buy one for me


----------



## MuZo2

twinacstacks said:


> What exactly is Tesla technology? You mean they run off that new-fangled electricity stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 https://europe.beyerdynamic.com/tesla-technology.html


----------



## fonkepala

alucard177 said:


> No, the **** UEs are a different iem but they use the same configuration as the 4in1 (1DD + 1BA)


 
  
 Alright, thanks!


----------



## farhat

alucard177 said:


> No, the **** UEs are a different iem but they use the same configuration as the 4in1 (1DD + 1BA)


 
  
 What's the difference between them? I got the **** UEs..


----------



## alucard177

farhat said:


> What's the difference between them? I got the **** UEs..




Design and build aside, they should sound about the same but I don't know for sure cause I didn't get the 4in1 to compare. 

Right now I'm loving the UEs. It's incredible how easy you can hear the details, specially on acoustic songs. oh and the soundstage. So I think I don't really need the 4in1... for now


----------



## Tonx

alucard177 said:


> Design and build aside, they should sound about the same but I don't know for sure cause I didn't get the 4in1 to compare.
> 
> Right now I'm loving the UEs. It's incredible how easy you can hear the details, specially on acoustic songs. oh and the soundstage. So I think I don't really need the 4in1... for now


 
 if I understand right,**** UE's has same drivers as 4in1, so it's really interesting how it is compared to 4in1.


----------



## scizzro

majin said:


> Ugh was about to order the Vivo XE800 but do you think the price difference is worth it to get the 4in1 over the XE800?
> 
> 4in1 = 24,33 euro
> XE800 = 15,33 euro


 
 I went from ED9 to 4in1 and found it to be a downgrade (again, 4in1 performs better in some areas, but I highly value strong mids, which 4in1 does not have). I'm going to try XE800 next on your recommendation.


----------



## alucard177

tonx said:


> if I understand right,**** UE's has same drivers as 4in1, so it's really interesting how it is compared to 4in1.




I think the BA driver is the same, but I'm not sure about the dynamic. And according to this post the sound is different. I'm skeptical about the 4in1 being superior though 

Post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/33675#post_12830566


----------



## NiallWang

Currently testing Remax 610d. The sound signature is alot like urBeats but instead of the bass drowning out vocals, mids and highs, on these they are very good, not to mention these cost $90 less than urBeats. Extremely impressed but i have to burn them in some more before a full review. Good build quality and noise isolation too.


----------



## trumpethead

roy_jones said:


> I may have to try different tips.  My impression has been closer to yours, in that I find the XE800 to be too bass-light.  Granted, I'm a bit of a bass head, but can appreciate a neutral signature.  These fall on the brighter side of neutral for me.  I was very surprised to hear they're similar to the GR07 given I'd always assumed they had more bass than what I hear with the XE800.
> 
> The foamies I've been using get pushed up all the way to the housing and that might be causing an issue with seal.  I have other foamies that don't go all the way down the stem and provide a shallower insertion depth as a result.  I didn't notice a difference in bass response when I tried them, but will give them another whirl.  I've been assuming that I'm getting a decent seal because the mids seem full enough.
> 
> I agree about the comfort; they're quite comfortable.



Foam tips didn't work at all for me on these. Used large size silicon tips that I buy on Amazon and finally got a seal after pulling then off the housing. Night and day difference in overall sound quality. Very pleasing addictive sound. No bass slam but didn't need it Bass was enough and quality. Will find the name of the tips on Amazon. I use them for everything cuz they are a bit bigger than most and I have large eat canal openings.


----------



## Lurk650

I love me some MusicMaker, the Ting or as one seller calls it "King" IEM is incoming


----------



## trumpethead

trumpethead said:


> Foam tips didn't work at all for me on these. Used large size silicon tips that I buy on Amazon and finally got a seal after pulling then off the housing. Night and day difference in overall sound quality. Very pleasing addictive sound. No bass slam but didn't need it Bass was enough and quality. Will find the name of the tips on Amazon. I use them for everything cuz they are a bit bigger than most and I have large eat canal openings.



ITIS 10 Replacement Earbud tips Ear Gel for Monster Beats, iBeats,Tour, Urbeats se, Urbeats, Powerbeats （Not for PowerBeats 2 Wireless）, HeartBeats, Diddybeats In-Ear Headphones With ITIS Headphone Cable Cord Clip (GREEN, LARGE) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BCRGEQO/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_DZz5xb3CMVV7G
These are the tips I use on the XE800 and just about everything else. Hope it helps


----------



## bjaardker

Finally got my **** 4 in 1 from NiceHCK. 

Wrong cable (I ordered the blue), and the grills inside the IEM look beat up and bent. Does everyone's look like that?


----------



## darkdoorway

bjaardker said:


> Finally got my **** 4 in 1 from NiceHCK.
> 
> Wrong cable (I ordered the blue), and the grills inside the IEM look beat up and bent. Does everyone's look like that?



Hi, have these and my grills look normal not indented


----------



## boblauer

Not much consolation but at least you got your stuff, I ordered about a week ago and no shipping notice and the only reply I get from Jim is don't worry we'll ship it when ask what day. I think he may be struggling with the popularity of recent things. Kind of disappointing IMO.


----------



## Lurk650

boblauer said:


> Not much consolation but at least you got your stuff, I ordered about a week ago and no shipping notice and the only reply I get from Jim is don't worry we'll ship it when ask what day. I think he may be struggling with the popularity of recent things. Kind of disappointing IMO.




Yeah at least one other member said that after 2 weeks Jim finally came clean and said he doesn't actually have any stock of the 4in1. There is more than one seller of them on AE


----------



## Majin

How is the packaging of the 4in1? I have seen the whole box from clearhead but also people with only a $1 case.


----------



## smy1

majin said:


> How is the packaging of the 4in1? I have seen the whole box from clearhead but also people with only a $1 case.




Some seller just ship with a case and thats about $5-7 cheaper that way.


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> New one from Zhiyin. Anyone want to see how they've progressed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weight has reduce?


----------



## thanderbird

thanderbird said:


> need a help to know of this dac is good:
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-XMOS-PCM5102-TDA1308-USB-decoder-board-USB-DAC-384KHZ-32bit/32562258520.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.69.u4uxBm


 
 Can someone help me? Just need to know the chips are good. Thank you


----------



## thanderbird

These headphones look amazing:
  

  

  
 https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Selling-Tibetan-silver-DIY-Handmade-Custom-Dynamically-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-Custom-personality-Chinese/32710693265.html?scm=1007.13446.47368.0&pvid=4447066d-f82b-4f16-b338-2a31cf380912&tpp=1


----------



## purplesun

thanderbird said:


> Can someone help me? Just need to know the chips are good. Thank you


 

 The XMOS/PCM5102 (USB RX/DAC) combo should give good results. I think these also come with upgraded TCXO option. The biggest problem, IMHO, ordering these things from China is their inconsistent quality control. If you are unlucky, you could get a dud or one that hisses like a steam train. I have seen these designs floating around for a while now; so hopefully they have worked out the kinks.


----------



## Cinder

thanderbird said:


> Can someone help me? Just need to know the chips are good. Thank you


 
 I would avoid it. The chipsets are outdated.
  
 Source: http://www.ti.com/product/PCM5102


----------



## thanderbird

purplesun said:


> The XMOS/PCM5102 (USB RX/DAC) combo should give good results. I think these also come with upgraded TCXO option. The biggest problem, IMHO, ordering these things from China is their inconsistent quality control. If you are unlucky, you could get a dud or one that hisses like a steam train. I have seen these designs floating around for a while now; so hopefully they have worked out the kinks.


 
 Thank you for your help


----------



## thanderbird

cinder said:


> I would avoid it. The chipsets are outdated.
> 
> Source: http://www.ti.com/product/PCM5102


 
 you recommend something in this price range .... the value of dac in AE is tempting.


----------



## Holypal

thanderbird said:


> Can someone help me? Just need to know the chips are good. Thank you


 
  
 I would stay away from this. If you want a good dac/amp combo, I highly recommend XD-05, it can improve the sound of most headphones. It's 150$ on gearbest now.


----------



## purplesun

thanderbird said:


> Thank you for your help


 
 No problem. Since you are looking at low budget DACs, here's a $30 USB DAC I have kept in my AE cart but never bought:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ESS-ES9018K2M-AD823-SA9023-USB-DAC-Decoder-External-Sound-Card-Headphone-Amplifier-Beyond-ES9023-DAC/32702345553.html
  
 Again, decent enough components but no clue how it sounds. Maybe you could review it?


----------



## purplesun

holypal said:


> I would stay away from this. If you want a good dac/amp combo, I highly recommend XD-05, it can improve the sound of most headphones. It's 150$ on gearbest now.


 
 That's a good price. Tempting...


----------



## thanderbird

purplesun said:


> No problem. Since you are looking at low budget DACs, here's a $30 USB DAC I have kept in my AE cart but never bought:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ESS-ES9018K2M-AD823-SA9023-USB-DAC-Decoder-External-Sound-Card-Headphone-Amplifier-Beyond-ES9023-DAC/32702345553.html
> 
> Again, decent enough components but no clue how it sounds. Maybe you could review it?


 
 this is in my cart also...


----------



## yangian

purplesun said:


> No problem. Since you are looking at low budget DACs, here's a $30 USB DAC I have kept in my AE cart but never bought:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ESS-ES9018K2M-AD823-SA9023-USB-DAC-Decoder-External-Sound-Card-Headphone-Amplifier-Beyond-ES9023-DAC/32702345553.html
> 
> Again, decent enough components but no clue how it sounds. Maybe you could review it?


 
  
  
 You cannot expect better at this price.


----------



## farhat

alucard177 said:


> I think the BA driver is the same, but I'm not sure about the dynamic. And according to this post the sound is different. I'm skeptical about the 4in1 being superior though
> 
> Post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/33675#post_12830566


 
 @ChickenButcher please compare **** UEs and **** 4in1 together. I have the UEs but female vocals and arabic music suck on the UEs.


----------



## Vishal

Shangling m1 is on the floor now. 
Already bought xduoo x3 a month ago. 
I hope somebody buy m1 asap and put some impressions here. 

Happy listening.


----------



## vapman

vishal said:


> Shangling m1 is on the floor now.
> Already bought xduoo x3 a month ago.
> I hope somebody buy m1 asap and put some impressions here.
> 
> Happy listening.


 

 preordered from HCKexin!


----------



## docentore

twinacstacks said:


> This is what I get for reading this new Thread.
> 
> I now have a pair of MaGoasi Hybrids on the way..... I liked the Orange ones.
> 
> ...


 
 Good man Twin,
 I've got same idea (ordering pair of MaGoasi - taking one for the team), but I'm still 6 days away from payday.

 I'm going to spend few quid on Ali this month. So far my choice:
 1. MaGoasi Hybrid
 2. **** 4in1
 3. (not really headphone related) I.AM.D V200 wireless DAC/speaker AMP supposed to be good.


----------



## Tonx

alucard177 said:


> I think the BA driver is the same, but I'm not sure about the dynamic. And according to this post the sound is different. I'm skeptical about the 4in1 being superior though
> 
> Post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/33675#post_12830566


 
 From specs on Aliexpress - 4in1 has 8.6mm Dynamic dual beryllium film drive unit and UEs 9.2mm Dynamic dual beryllium film drive unit. Strange


----------



## bzfrank

crabdog said:


> New one from Zhiyin. Anyone want to see how they've progressed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope, I'll pass. After my experience with the QT5 I don't believe they can deliver.


----------



## crabdog

bzfrank said:


> Nope, I'll pass. After my experience with the QT5 I don't believe they can deliver.


 
 I also had a bad experience with their Z2016: http://www.head-fi.org/products/zhiyin-z2016/reviews/16348
  
 Don't want to give up completely on them as the build quality was nice albeit heavy.


----------



## hakuzen

trumpethead said:


> I finally figured then out. Can't push the tip to far down on the stem, and find the biggest tips you can find to get a decent seal then the bass comes out. Like you said not for bassheads but very decent mid bass.. mids and highs are Great! Very Clear, vocals up front but not overly so. Extremely comfortable. Will probably benefit from amping...was regretting the purchase till I found the key...


 

 well described! fast, concise, and sharp. your description matches how i feel the XE800. once you find your key for fitting and sealing, they shine and are very comfortable (both, wearing and sound). almost every phones need some adjusting and tips rolling.
  
 tried them in ibasso dx90, low gain (1.3Vrms, 32mW@51Ω), medium gain (2.0Vrms, 78mW@51Ω), and high gain (2.8Vrms, 154mW@51Ω). not needed, but like to be amped, no doubt, like GR07.
  
 glad you found your key, and are enjoying them.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> Weight has reduce?


Oh dear Kim! If not because it's unbearable weight in your ears, that QT5 could easily be your "end game" before the AK, therefore your immediate response about this zhiyin new lineup is "Has the weight reduced?". You made my day haha!


----------



## Ahmad313

I don't think ZhnYin can survive in the audio market any more because of their unfaithful products it's seems that they don't have any skilled engineers in their audio section.


----------



## Saoshyant

Who knows, they might have actually done something right with this current model.


----------



## hakuzen

alucard177 said:


> Design and build aside, they should sound about the same but I don't know for sure cause I didn't get the 4in1 to compare.
> 
> Right now I'm loving the UEs. It's incredible how easy you can hear the details, specially on acoustic songs. oh and the soundstage. So I think I don't really need the 4in1... for now


 
  


alucard177 said:


> I think the BA driver is the same, but I'm not sure about the dynamic. And according to this post the sound is different. I'm skeptical about the 4in1 being superior though
> 
> Post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/33675#post_12830566


 
 i'm in same boat. got 3 **** UEs, and won't try 4in1. i much prefer the UEs form factor, and if any difference, maybe the UEs are slightly more neutral (hypothetical guessing).
  


loomisjohnson said:


> as good as some of these  tenmaks, kzs, etc. can be, imo the true champs in the $25 realm are the XE800 and the **** DT2 (i don't have the 4in1)--they're the ones which make you say "they're really good" as opposed to "they're really good for the money." unlike some posters, i do hear quite a bit of subbass in the XE800, tho the midbass is lean--could be fit/tips.


 
 same here. in that price segment, one of my favorites from dynamics, are the XE800, and **** UEs are my best from hybrids, in this moment.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Who knows, they might have actually done something right with this current model.


 
 It's possible. If they've listened to criticism or taken notice of the lack of interest in their products they might have made changes. Then they would have a chance of success. If not, then they'll likely disappear within the next 12 months.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> It's possible. If they've listened to criticism or taken notice of the lack of interest in their products they might have made changes. Then they would have a chance of success. If not, then they'll likely disappear within the next 12 months.


 

 once bitten twice shy. qt5 is really bad.


----------



## alucard177

farhat said:


> @ChickenButcher please compare **** UEs and **** 4in1 together. I have the UEs but female vocals and arabic music suck on the UEs.




Really? I think female vocals sound good, while male vocals are nothing to be excited about.



hakuzen said:


> i'm in same boat. got 3 **** UEs, and won't try 4in1. i much prefer the UEs form factor, and if any difference, maybe the UEs are slightly more neutral (hypothetical guessing).




Yeah, I don't think the 4in1 is really on a superior league to the Ues. I'm happy for the moment with them and I don't find any reason to get the 4in1.


----------



## peter123

alucard177 said:


> Really? I think female vocals sound good, while male vocals are nothing to be excited about.




This is my impression as well.


----------



## docentore

audio123 said:


> once bitten twice shy. qt5 is really bad.


 
 worse than original D**M?


----------



## audio123

docentore said:


> worse than original D**M?


 

 yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 imo the humble havi b3 pro 1 can win both of them


----------



## TwinACStacks

Agreed with Audio123.
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

twinacstacks said:


> Agreed with Audio123.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 there are really not much chinese iems that can rival the havi b3 pro 1 < 300 usd
 >300 usd are flc8s, a83, a91, dn2kj
 assumption: u have a good source.


----------



## TwinACStacks

alucard177 said:


> Really? I think female vocals sound good, while male vocals are nothing to be excited about.
> Yeah, I don't think the 4in1 is really on a superior league to the Ues. I'm happy for the moment with them and I don't find any reason to get the 4in1.


 





 Stand alone, the 4 in 1 is a nice little IEM. It's when you make the mistake of A/Bing against something like the TK12/13 by Musicmaker, (like I did), that you hear its limitations put into perspective. But bear in mind, you are talking Iems that are 3 1/2 times the price of the 4 in 1.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## rockingthearies

twinacstacks said:


> Stand alone, the 4 in 1 is a nice little IEM. It's when you make the mistake of A/Bing against something like the TK12/13 by Musicmaker, (like I did), that you hear its limitations put into perspective. But bear in mind, you are talking Iems that are 3 1/2 times the price of the 4 in 1.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> ...




May I know whats a/b and how does it work it seems like it is used to compare headphones but do you have anything thread or source I could read up on?


----------



## crabdog

Discuss:


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-JiangHai-CT86-In-Ear-Earphone-1DD-2BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-HIFI-Earphone-With/1825606_32740879743.html


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Discuss:
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-JiangHai-CT86-In-Ear-Earphone-1DD-2BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-HIFI-Earphone-With/1825606_32740879743.html


 

 after their disastrous DT86. i give up on the brand just like QT5.
 mediocre sounding.


----------



## HiFiChris

audio123 said:


> there are really not much chinese iems that can rival the havi b3 pro 1* < 300 usd*
> >300 usd are flc8s, a83, a91, dn2kj
> assumption: u have a good source.


 
  
Fostex TE-02 (not Chinese, sorry), Pai Audio MR3 and MR2, LEAR LHF-AE1d, HiSoundAudio HA-2, Shozy Zero, Fischer Amps FA-3 (also not Chinese, sorry), ...

 Some more that come into my mind: iBasso IT03, UPQ q-Music QE80, Fidue A73


----------



## Sylmar

hifichris said:


> Fostex TE-02, Pai Audio MR3 and MR2, LEAR LHF-AE1d, HiSoundAudio HA-2, Shozy Zero, Fischer Amps FA-3, ...


 
 Listening to my Fostex TE-02n as we speak. I would recommend those without hesitation.


----------



## audio123

hifichris said:


> Fostex TE-02 (not Chinese, sorry), Pai Audio MR3 and MR2, LEAR LHF-AE1d, HiSoundAudio HA-2, Shozy Zero, Fischer Amps FA-3 (also not Chinese, sorry), ...
> 
> Some more that come into my mind: iBasso IT03, UPQ q-Music QE80, Fidue A73


 

 ah yes i forgot abt them. the it03 is close to totl sounding. currently burning them in


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> ah yes i forgot abt them. the it03 is close to totl sounding. currently burning them in


 
 Which one is it03,????


----------



## audio123

ahmad313 said:


> Which one is it03,????


 

  
 top sounding iem, ibasso it03


----------



## farhat

tonx said:


> From specs on Aliexpress - 4in1 has 8.6mm Dynamic dual beryllium film drive unit and UEs 9.2mm Dynamic dual beryllium film drive unit. Strange


 
 So what does that mean? I am sorry but I am a noob in audiophile. I have the **** UEs, do I need to upgrade to **** 4in1?


----------



## Ahmad313

This is Tingker T300 3BA iem, 

 Anybody here have experience with them or any other products from Tingker,  they also have 1BA and 2BA versions.


----------



## audio123

ahmad313 said:


> This is Tingker T300 3BA iem,
> 
> Anybody here have experience with them or any other products from Tingker,  they also have 1BA and 2BA versions.


 

 they are quite bad in all honesty. dont recommend u to get it. do drop me a PM if u want advice for iems.


----------



## brokentofu

Is there a spreadsheet that compares IEM with features, sound, price? There seems to be so many options in the <$50 range that it's making it hard to figure out what will fit my needs the best.


----------



## Majin

brokentofu said:


> Is there a spreadsheet that compares IEM with features, sound, price? There seems to be so many options in the <$50 range that it's making it hard to figure out what will fit my needs the best.


 
  
 This thread focuses more on budget IEMs 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/805930/best-sub-100-chinese-brands-earphones-thread-hidden-gems-personal-favorite-best-deals-and-impressions-sharing-for-audiophile-on-budget-include-best-chinese-headphones-dap-section


----------



## Tonx

farhat said:


> So what does that mean? I am sorry but I am a noob in audiophile. I have the **** UEs, do I need to upgrade to **** 4in1?


 
 If you are happy with your UEs you dont need it,i think) The main thing is that you enjoj listening to music with your UEs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## notamethlab

Has the new Super Audio 2DD+2BA been talked about? I'm curious as to how it would fair against the Rose Cappuccino.


----------



## Holypal

audio123 said:


> there are really not much chinese iems that can rival the havi b3 pro 1 < 300 usd
> >300 usd are flc8s, a83, a91, dn2kj
> assumption: u have a good source.




Really? How would you compare havi b3 with GR07classic?


----------



## jescereal

I'm trying to decide between the **** UES and the **** 4in1 for my first budget IEM (I have ue900s). I'm stumped. Some people say the 4in1 is superior and others say the UES is better. Both are roughly the same price, which makes the choice harder. Any advice?


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> top sounding iem, ibasso it03


 
 wow,  it's looks very sexy,  have any review on them,???


----------



## kahaluu

audio123 said:


> after their disastrous DT86. i give up on the brand just like QT5.
> mediocre sounding.


 
 Agreed. The DT86 really left a bad taste in my mouth. Doubt if I'll ever purchase another JiangHai product again.


----------



## jescereal

jescereal said:


> I'm trying to decide between the **** UES and the **** 4in1 for my first budget IEM (I have ue900s). I'm stumped. Some people say the 4in1 is superior and others say the UES is better. Both are roughly the same price, which makes the choice harder. Any advice?


 
  
 bump


----------



## omgflyingbanana

jescereal said:


> I'm trying to decide between the **** UES and the **** 4in1 for my first budget IEM (I have ue900s). I'm stumped. Some people say the 4in1 is superior and others say the UES is better. Both are roughly the same price, which makes the choice harder. Any advice?


 
  
 Would also like to know this.


----------



## carltonh

I bought the YHS 002 at the same time as the **** 4in1. I think @hakuzen said they were comparable. Plus it supposedly included a good mic/remote MMCX cable. I'm glad I got it. It really is equal to the 4in1 in sound quality, it gets a better, non-recessed midrange vs. 4in1, but looses a little bit of soundstage, comparatively. Both have exceptional treble and bass extension, quality, and separation. For those who think the 4in1 is a bit bright, then the YHS 002 might be a better choice. It is also a more natural fit for me, similar in fit and shape to the Tennmak Piano. I could easily see people split in opinions whether YHS 002 or **** 4in1 is better. The 4in1 also has both slightly more bass, and more accurate bass than the HLSX 808, but even more V-shaped.

  
  


jescereal said:


> I'm trying to decide between the **** UES and the **** 4in1 for my first budget IEM (I have ue900s). I'm stumped. Some people say the 4in1 is superior and others say the UES is better. Both are roughly the same price, which makes the choice harder. Any advice?


 
  
 I have both. I think they are the same sound quality, but where I feel the UES has slightly less bass than I would prefer, with 4in1 just right, the UES has midrange just right, but 4in1 has slightly less midrange level than I'd prefer.


----------



## darkdoorway

twinacstacks said:


> Stand alone, the 4 in 1 is a nice little IEM. It's when you make the mistake of A/Bing against something like the TK12/13 by Musicmaker, (like I did), that you hear its limitations put into perspective. But bear in mind, you are talking Iems that are 3 1/2 times the price of the 4 in 1.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> :blink: TWIN




I made the mistake of A/Bing the 4in1 against some almost $1000 ciems today. Revealed some shortcomings. 4in1 still came out well...but can't compete in most areas..


----------



## omgflyingbanana

carltonh said:


> I have both. I think they are the same sound quality, but where I feel the UES has slightly less bass than I would prefer, with 4in1 just right, the UES has midrange just right, but 4in1 has slightly less midrange level than I'd prefer.


 
 Interesting. Anyone have a FR graph of the UEs?


----------



## roy_jones

The housings look nice on those YHS 002, but damn is the nozzle ever wide.  The wide nozzles are one thing I hate about DD IEMs.


----------



## roy_jones

trumpethead said:


> Foam tips didn't work at all for me on these. Used large size silicon tips that I buy on Amazon and finally got a seal after pulling then off the housing. Night and day difference in overall sound quality. Very pleasing addictive sound. No bass slam but didn't need it Bass was enough and quality. Will find the name of the tips on Amazon. I use them for everything cuz they are a bit bigger than most and I have large eat canal openings.


 
  
 I can't believe I didn't notice the difference in bass response when I tried the AE foam tips that don't slide all the way to the housing.  I just tried them again and my issue with the bass being too light is fully corrected.  I liked the XE800 even with the lighter bass, but with the right tips I'm now very happy.  I don't have any of the current FOTM IEMs like the **** 4in1, but I'd be surprised if they surpass the XE800 with the right tips.  
  
 Eventually, I'm going to have to try the tips you linked in your other post.  I'm so partial to foams.  I'm really happy with the AE foams that are knock off complys, generally. 
  
 Much thanks for suggesting that I should be able to get more bass with these.


----------



## Cinder

darkdoorway said:


> I made the mistake of A/Bing the 4in1 against some almost $1000 ciems today. Revealed some shortcomings. 4in1 still came out well...but can't compete in most areas..


 
 I honestly don't understand why that is so surprising. No matter what many people claim, there is only so much an under $50 IEM can achieve.


----------



## Holypal

cinder said:


> I honestly don't understand why that is so surprising. No matter what many people claim, there is only so much an under $50 IEM can achieve.


 
  
 But it's good to have a list of best iems for $0-50, 50-100, 100-200,... right?
  
 So more reviews better.


----------



## dontcallmejan

Recently got the Tennmak Pro with the SPC upgrade cable using the Xiaomi Piston 3 Medium tips.
  
 With the Xiaomi tips(it has a wider bore than the stock tips), the bass got reduced in quantity but same quality. Mids and Treble became more present.
 Details slightly better. 
  
 I don't know it this is a placebo effect or it really is an upgrade but with the upgraded cable, details and instrument separation was made even better.
 Mids became clearer, more sparkle in the treble. Bass became tighter and controlled. 
  
 With this set up, the warm tennmak pro became neutral with a slight warm tilt with good sub bass.
 Got these September 24, 9am(GMT +8). Not fully burned it yet.


----------



## carltonh

roy_jones said:


> The housings look nice on those YHS 002, but damn is the nozzle ever wide.  The wide nozzles are one thing I hate about DD IEMs.


 
 I guess I don't understand. The nozzle seems similar to most IEMs, and fits most standard tips.


----------



## roy_jones

If only the XE800 didn't have the most microphonic cable I've ever encountered, and they isolated better, I would be in heaven.  I've never owned any of the VSonic GR07 series, but I understand why there was such hype around them now.


----------



## B9Scrambler




----------



## Darkestred

So, i have an update on the 4in1s.  I decided to give them to my friend the 4in1s.  I bought this cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-Snakeskin-Line-With-MMCX-for-Shure-SE215-SE846-SE535-UE900-Headset-Audio/32707286906.html because it has a mic.  The cable was ok until he started using them.  The L side came out of the sleeve and no longer works. 
  
 I then go to switch MMCX on the **** and as i disconnect the cable the connector from the ear phone pops out...build quality suspect?


----------



## yangian

darkestred said:


> So, i have an update on the 4in1s.  I decided to give them to my friend the 4in1s.  I bought this cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-Snakeskin-Line-With-MMCX-for-Shure-SE215-SE846-SE535-UE900-Headset-Audio/32707286906.html because it has a mic.  The cable was ok until he started using them.  The L side came out of the sleeve and no longer works.
> 
> I then go to switch MMCX on the **** and as i disconnect the cable the connector from the ear phone pops out...build quality suspect?


 
  
 Oh, this is so bad!


----------



## Ahmad313

darkestred said:


> So, i have an update on the 4in1s.  I decided to give them to my friend the 4in1s.  I bought this cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-Snakeskin-Line-With-MMCX-for-Shure-SE215-SE846-SE535-UE900-Headset-Audio/32707286906.html because it has a mic.  The cable was ok until he started using them.  The L side came out of the sleeve and no longer works.
> 
> I then go to switch MMCX on the **** and as i disconnect the cable the connector from the ear phone pops out...build quality suspect?


 
 So sad bro,


----------



## ForceMajeure

carltonh said:


> I bought the YHS 002 at the same time as the **** 4in1. I think @hakuzen said they were comparable. Plus it supposedly included a good mic/remote MMCX cable. I'm glad I got it. It really is equal to the 4in1 in sound quality, it gets a better, non-recessed midrange vs. 4in1, but looses a little bit of soundstage, comparatively. Both have exceptional treble and bass extension, quality, and separation. For those who think the 4in1 is a bit bright, then the YHS 002 might be a better choice. It is also a more natural fit for me, similar in fit and shape to the Tennmak Piano. I could easily see people split in opinions whether YHS 002 or **** 4in1 is better. The 4in1 also has both slightly more bass, and more accurate bass than the HLSX 808, but even more V-shaped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for you comparison.
 How would you describe the ergonomics of the cable you got with the YHS 002. Is it supple enough?is it annoyingly springy? Does it have memory wires?


----------



## toddy0191

dontcallmejan said:


> Recently got the Tennmak Pro with the SPC upgrade cable using the Xiaomi Piston 3 Medium tips.
> 
> With the Xiaomi tips(it has a wider bore than the stock tips), the bass got reduced in quantity but same quality. Mids and Treble became more present.
> Details slightly better.
> ...




I've had mine since August and they are the one iem I've had where burn in seems to have had the biggest affect. I'm also using a silver plated cable with them and share your observations.

Can't sing their praises enough!


----------



## trumpethead

roy_jones said:


> I can't believe I didn't notice the difference in bass response when I tried the AE foam tips that don't slide all the way to the housing.  I just tried them again and my issue with the bass being too light is fully corrected.  I liked the XE800 even with the lighter bass, but with the right tips I'm now very happy.  I don't have any of the current FOTM IEMs like the **** 4in1, but I'd be surprised if they surpass the XE800 with the right tips.
> 
> Eventually, I'm going to have to try the tips you linked in your other post.  I'm so partial to foams.  I'm really happy with the AE foams that are knock off complys, generally.
> 
> Much thanks for suggesting that I should be able to get more bass with these.



With the large tips with the smaller view the bass really comes out and the brightness gets settled a bit.Detail and sound quality are amazing at this price. Had them on for four hours last night, couldn't take them off, couldn't go to sleep..lol sub bass even snuck is head out. I think my brain is also adjusting to the sound signature...Very happy with these...


----------



## roy_jones

trumpethead said:


> With the large tips with the smaller view the bass really comes out and the brightness gets settled a bit.Detail and sound quality are amazing at this price. Had them on for four hours last night, couldn't take them off, couldn't go to sleep..lol sub bass even snuck is head out. I think my brain is also adjusting to the sound signature...Very happy with these...


 
  
 I was listening to them earlier tonight and was impressed with the separation and depth of soundstage they can produce.  The housings are very comfortable.  I've been wearing them down, but may try wearing them over-ear to see if I can minimize some of the cable microphonics I'm struggling with.  May have to get a clip to secure the cable. 
  
 They sound better than my UM3X which is much more expensive.  Still like the balanced armature IEM for their isolation.  Detail in the midrange is especially impressive with the XE800, and that's the most important quality for me in an IEM, with bass quality being second.  I've been toying with the idea of buying another pair as a backup.  It's funny because I've wanted a GR07 for years and just didn't get around to it.


----------



## yangian

roy_jones said:


> I was listening to them earlier tonight and was impressed with the separation and depth of soundstage they can produce.  The housings are very comfortable.  I've been wearing them down, but may try wearing them over-ear to see if I can minimize some of the cable microphonics I'm struggling with.  May have to get a clip to secure the cable.
> 
> They sound better than my UM3X which is much more expensive.  Still like the balanced armature IEM for their isolation.  Detail in the midrange is especially impressive with the XE800, and that's the most important quality for me in an IEM, with bass quality being second.  I've been toying with the idea of buying another pair as a backup.  It's funny because I've wanted a GR07 for years and just didn't get around to it.


 
  
 How about it compared to ATE?


----------



## Vishal

toddy0191 said:


> I've had mine since August and they are the one iem I've had where burn in seems to have had the biggest affect. I'm also using a silver plated cable with them and share your observations.
> 
> Can't sing their praises enough!




Totally agreed. Burn-in had biggest effect on these. 

Happy listening.


----------



## roy_jones

yangian said:


> How about it compared to ATE?


 
  
  
 The ATE has so much more bass and warmer mids that it's a tough comparison.  The XE800 are neutral.  I just got done reading Joker's review of the GR07 classic and I imagine that it would be useful for those considering the XE800.
  
 I still prefer the ATE for music like Hip Hop or EDM and a lot of rock because they sound closer to full sized headphones because of their bigger bass.  I think you could find a few IEMs that would give you something close to the ATE signature in their price range (ED9/ZS3), but I'm doubtful whether there are many neutral options that can compete with the XE800 for under $20.
  
 Right now I use the ATE for the gym and and the XE800 for more critical listening.


----------



## SuperMAG

darkdoorway said:


> I made the mistake of A/Bing the 4in1 against some almost $1000 ciems today. Revealed some shortcomings. 4in1 still came out well...but can't compete in most areas..


 

What exactly are those shortcomings. How is **** imaging compared to those. Also what iem under 90$ comes close to those 1000$ iems u have in terms of bass, soundstage and imaging and highs.

Has anyone compared 4in1 to tenmark pro (burned).


----------



## carltonh

forcemajeure said:


> Thank you for you comparison.
> How would you describe the ergonomics of the cable you got with the YHS 002. Is it supple enough?is it annoyingly springy? Does it have memory wires?


 
 The cable with the YHS 002 is the same as the cable on the Musicmaker KK-Ting that I have (other than the mic on the 002), which looks identical to the cable Musicmaker uses on the Shockwave III and many other Musicmaker IEMs. It seems very good, none of the tangle annoyance like KZ standard cables are infamous for.
  
 Separately, the Musicmaker KK-Ting is just short of the rightly respected 4in1 in details, but is better balanced for a few dollars less. I'm not one to post a lot to develop hype. (I also don't hear a difference in soundstage depth vs width, so I'm not, and won't ever appear to be a pro-reviewer.)
  
 This also brings to mind how many Musicmaker IEMs I might have purchased due to hype if they had a mic to use them with a phone, but instead, I only have one awesome one that was sent to me by accident when I actually ordered a different IEM.


----------



## carltonh

supermag said:


> What exactly are those shortcomings. How is **** imaging compared to those. Also what iem under 90$ comes close to those 1000$ iems u have in terms of bass, soundstage and imaging and highs.
> 
> Has anyone compared 4in1 to tenmark pro (burned).


 
 The 4in1 has significantly deeper and more prominent subbass, a little better and more precise upper mids and treble, but the 4in1 has a more recessed midrange compared to the Pro. It might bother some enough to prefer the Tennmak Pro. For me, the YHS 002 is the best of both.


----------



## Lurk650

carltonh said:


> The cable with the YHS 002 is the same as the cable on the Musicmaker KK-Ting that I have (other than the mic on the 002), which looks identical to the cable Musicmaker uses on the Shockwave III and many other Musicmaker IEMs. It seems very good, none of the tangle annoyance like KZ standard cables are infamous for.
> 
> Separately, the Musicmaker KK-Ting is just short of the rightly respected 4in1 in details, but is better balanced for a few dollars less. I'm not one to post a lot to develop hype. (I also don't hear a difference in soundstage depth vs width, so I'm not, and won't ever appear to be a pro-reviewer.)
> 
> This also brings to mind how many Musicmaker IEMs I might have purchased due to hype if they had a mic to use them with a phone, but instead, I only have one awesome one that was sent to me by accident when I actually ordered a different IEM.




Didn't realize you had the KK-Ting. More details on them? Patiently awaiting mine


----------



## dontcallmejan

@tody0191
@Vishal

How long do I need to burn in these babies?


----------



## trumpethead

roy_jones said:


> I was listening to them earlier tonight and was impressed with the separation and depth of soundstage they can produce.  The housings are very comfortable.  I've been wearing them down, but may try wearing them over-ear to see if I can minimize some of the cable microphonics I'm struggling with.  May have to get a clip to secure the cable.
> 
> They sound better than my UM3X which is much more expensive.  Still like the balanced armature IEM for their isolation.  Detail in the midrange is especially impressive with the XE800, and that's the most important quality for me in an IEM, with bass quality being second.  I've been toying with the idea of buying another pair as a backup.  It's funny because I've wanted a GR07 for years and just didn't get around to it.



Whoa, slow your roll there honcho! Lol I also own the um3x and while I respect everyone's opinion I would have to differ on that one, with all due respect. The XE800 are fantastic for their price and getting better with more playing time the um3x are playing in an entirely different league with different equipment and a different sound signature. However I will respect your right to hear differently..lol


----------



## audio123

the ibasso IT03 is an outstanding iem.
 with ibasso being an established brand, it is no surprise how good the it03 is.
 it is totl sounding.
  
 take it from @twister6
  
 "It actually does, from 3D soundstage to a very impressive low end extention down to a healthy doze of sub-bass rumble. Just think of it as Andromeda with a little more sub-bass and a more revealing upper mids."
  
 will upgrade mine with litz cable to propel it even further


----------



## roy_jones

trumpethead said:


> Whoa, slow your roll there honcho! Lol I also own the um3x and while I respect everyone's opinion I would have to differ on that one, with all due respect. The XE800 are fantastic for their price and getting better with more playing time the um3x are playing in an entirely different league with different equipment and a different sound signature. However I will respect your right to hear differently..lol


 
  
 Yeah, it's funny because I don't even think it's that close between the two.  I'm a little biased because I much prefer dynamic driver bass (especially sub-bass) and the more neutral tuning of the XE800.  It's really not that crazy when you consider that the XE800 are basically a GR07 and a lot of folks preferred the GR07 to the UM3X. 
  
 I have very different beliefs about audio than most here and I tend to shake my head at a lot what goes on outside of the "sound science" section of the forum.  For example, I don't think there is any significant difference between my Sansa Clip and the $3500 Astell and Kern AK380.  Blasphemy, I bet you're thinking!   
  
 I get a good laugh out of seeing a lot of posts here about the dramatic differences between cables and such...


----------



## trumpethead

roy_jones said:


> Yeah, it's funny because I don't even think it's that close between the two.  I'm a little biased because I much prefer dynamic driver bass (especially sub-bass) and the more neutral tuning of the XE800.  It's really not that crazy when you consider that the XE800 are basically a GR07 and a lot of folks preferred the GR07 to the UM3X.
> 
> I have very different beliefs about audio than most here and I tend to shake my head at a lot what goes on outside of the "sound science" section of the forum.  For example, I don't think there is any significant difference between my Sansa Clip and the $3500 Astell and Kern AK380.  Blasphemy, I bet you're thinking!
> 
> I get a good laugh out of seeing a lot of posts here about the dramatic differences between cables and such...



Ha! I know what you mean. I am not a die hard audiophile and while I do own a lot of earphones I don't really have high end sources. I Love my Sansa Clip and the only amp/dacs I own are the Xduoo X3 which I just got recently and the Fiio E6 amp and the E11 Amp. Don't know how to Rockbox anything. I still love listening to cds more than mp3 or flac. Maybe I just don't know what I'm doing..lol...scared to get into hi end sources and amps and add another addiction..I do know that for 18 dollars the XE800 is a steal.


----------



## Cinder

trumpethead said:


> Ha! I know what you mean. I am not a die hard audiophile and while I do own a lot of earphones I don't really have high end sources. I Love my Sansa Clip and the only amp/dacs I own are the Xduoo X3 which I just got recently and the Fiio E6 amp and the E11 Amp. Don't know how to Rockbox anything. I still love listening to cds more than mp3 or flac. Maybe I just don't know what I'm doing..lol...scared to get into hi end sources and amps and add another addiction..I do know that for 18 dollars the XE800 is a steal.


 
 No, you are perfectly sane in your concern. I have a $60 HifiMe DAC that sounds identical to a $230 DAP. While not an entirely perfect comparison, it does have something to do with what you are talking about. 
  
 But the quickest, easiest, and (most of the time) best way financially to increase your sound quality is to upgrade your earphones or headphones directly, as high-quality sources hit the point of diminishing returns quite quickly. I for one can't even tell the difference between a FLAC and 256Kbps Mp3 file when played off my AP100 via ZMF Vibro Mk II and Accutone Pisces BA, so I'm with you on that boat.


----------



## Tonx

carltonh said:


> The cable with the YHS 002 is the same as the cable on the Musicmaker KK-Ting that I have (other than the mic on the 002), which looks identical to the cable Musicmaker uses on the Shockwave III and many other Musicmaker IEMs. It seems very good, none of the tangle annoyance like KZ standard cables are infamous for.
> 
> Separately, the Musicmaker KK-Ting is just short of the rightly respected 4in1 in details, but is better balanced for a few dollars less. I'm not one to post a lot to develop hype. (I also don't hear a difference in soundstage depth vs width, so I'm not, and won't ever appear to be a pro-reviewer.)
> 
> This also brings to mind how many Musicmaker IEMs I might have purchased due to hype if they had a mic to use them with a phone, but instead, I only have one awesome one that was sent to me by accident when I actually ordered a different IEM.


 
 How is build quality by YHS? On the photos it looks like low-quality iem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such type of iems like Piano,Pro, UEs,YHS has always better fit by me.
 And how is **** UEs compared to YHS?


----------



## dontcallmejan

toddy0191 said:


> I've had mine since August and they are the one iem I've had where burn in seems to have had the biggest affect. I'm also using a silver plated cable with them and share your observations.
> 
> Can't sing their praises enough!


 
 I prefer them over my Vyrus  Comfort and SQ wise.


----------



## dontcallmejan

vishal said:


> Totally agreed. Burn-in had biggest effect on these.
> 
> Happy listening.


 
 How long do I need to burn in them?


----------



## pashhtk27

Hello, I wrote this in the takstar thread, repeating it here:

I am looking to buy a headphone for portable use under $30. Has anybody here heard the ISK HP-960B, since they seem to fit my purpose. How would they compare to Takstar HD2000 in sound quality?
I am looking for transparency and good vocals.

Or any other over the ear recommendation in that price range that I can buy?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nhlean96

pashhtk27 said:


> Hello, I wrote this in the takstar thread, repeating it here:
> 
> I am looking to buy a headphone for portable use under $30. Has anybody here heard the ISK HP-960B, since they seem to fit my purpose. How would they compare to Takstar HD2000 in sound quality?
> I am looking for transparency and good vocals.
> ...


 
 I'd suggest the Superlux HD681B (the best version is red, which is very rare). Nothing can beat that in term of transparency, clarity at that price point


----------



## Tonx

dontcallmejan said:


> I prefer them over my Vyrus  Comfort and SQ wise.


 
 It's a bit hard for me to prefer something over Vyrus. Vyrus has really big potential by playing with nozzles and tipps. At first I have used vyrus with gold nozzles and standart tips, but then I have tried silver + Rock Zircon's tips (bass remains fast the same as with gold+standart tips, but soundstage becomes wider and sound becomes overall a bit more detailed)
  
 But I admit that Pro has great soundstage. I hope that Tennmak's 2 new iems have 2dd too.
  
 Btw in Russia is now URBANFUN hype-train on the way, anyone try it?


----------



## dontcallmejan

tonx said:


> It's a bit hard for me to prefer something over Vyrus. Vyrus has really big potential by playing with nozzles and tipps. At first I have used vyrus with gold nozzles and standart tips, but then I have tried silver + Rock Zircon's tips (bass remains fast the same as with gold+standart tips, but soundstage becomes wider and sound becomes overall a bit more detailed)
> 
> But I admit that Pro has great soundstage. I hope that Tennmak's 2 new iems have 2dd too.


 
 Yes, I think that's the main advantage of the Vyrus. It's very versatile until you find what you want. With my current Vyrus setup (Gold filters + whirlwind tips), the Pro edges out on the bass quality which is why I prefer it. Other aspects, they're about the same except the Vyrus handles the treble better. I guess it's all down to preference.


----------



## Sylmar

Out of interest, which IEM is the Vyrus? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Tonx

sylmar said:


> Out of interest, which IEM is the Vyrus? Can't seem to find it.


 
 Tinity Vyrus


----------



## peter123

sylmar said:


> Out of interest, which IEM is the Vyrus? Can't seem to find it.




http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem/6375#post_12888881


----------



## pashhtk27

nhlean96 said:


> I'd suggest the Superlux HD681B (the best version is red, which is very rare). Nothing can beat that in term of transparency, clarity at that price point




I want something for portable use. I know superlux sounds great but they are all huge except hd661 which is out of my price range. :')


----------



## slowpickr

tonx said:


> It's a bit hard for me to prefer something over Vyrus. Vyrus has really big potential by playing with nozzles and tipps. At first I have used vyrus with gold nozzles and standart tips, but then I have tried silver + Rock Zircon's tips (bass remains fast the same as with gold+standart tips, but soundstage becomes wider and sound becomes overall a bit more detailed)
> 
> But I admit that Pro has great soundstage. I hope that Tennmak's 2 new iems have 2dd too.
> 
> Btw in Russia is now URBANFUN hype-train on the way, anyone try it?




1clearhead can tell you all about the Urbanfun.


----------



## SuperMAG

Quick question. Just received 4in1. About the wire. The buds dont have left right written. Only thr wire does. Who is the blue bud right or the red one is right or anything works.

Thanks.


----------



## Hisoundfi

TFZ Series 3 reviewed:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/the-fragrant-zither-tfz-series-3-hifi-earphones/reviews/16947


----------



## audio123

hisoundfi said:


> TFZ Series 3 reviewed:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/the-fragrant-zither-tfz-series-3-hifi-earphones/reviews/16947


 

 great review mate!


----------



## alucard177

supermag said:


> Quick question. Just received 4in1. About the wire. The buds dont have left right written. Only thr wire does. Who is the blue bud right or the red one is right or anything works.
> 
> Thanks.




Red is usually right, and blue should be left.


----------



## SuperMAG

Ok thanks.


----------



## Sylmar

tonx said:


> Tinity Vyrus







peter123 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/796729/trinity-phantom-series-new-thread-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem/6375#post_12888881



Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## carltonh

tonx said:


> How is build quality by YHS? On the photos it looks like low-quality iem  Such type of iems like Piano,Pro, UEs,YHS has always better fit by me.
> And how is **** UEs compared to YHS?



It is plastic, but it seems as solid as needed. One side is reflective painted, the other side translucent. It is also very light, so sort of opposite the 4in1.

The yhs 002 is more solid in bass than UES, less potential for sibilance, slightly less soundstage width.


----------



## TwinACStacks

rockingthearies said:


> May I know whats a/b and how does it work it seems like it is used to compare headphones but do you have anything thread or source I could read up on?




 I just use a 3.5mm y cable to my source and swap them over real fast during the songs or one type in one ear and the other in the other ear.

 TWIN


----------



## Tonx

carltonh said:


> It is plastic, but it seems as solid as needed. One side is reflective painted, the other side translucent. It is also very light, so sort of opposite the 4in1.
> 
> The yhs 002 is more solid in bass than UES, less potential for sibilance, slightly less soundstage width.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## audio123

tried the yhs 001 b4. it was mediocre sounding.
 wonder how the 002 sounds


----------



## farhat

If I have a **** UEs, do I need the **** 4 in 1 or I should try out for YHS 002?


----------



## audio123

farhat said:


> If I have a **** UEs, do I need the **** 4 in 1 or I should try out for YHS 002?


 

 more of a want rather than a need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 yhs 001 was bad so unsure abt 002


----------



## farhat

audio123 said:


> more of a want rather than a need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Okay, well what about this? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ESS-ES9018K2M-AD823-SA9023-USB-DAC-Decoder-External-Sound-Card-Headphone-Amplifier-Beyond-ES9023-DAC/32702345553.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.263.lSk4Ft. Need a budget DAC.


----------



## HiFiChris

farhat said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > more of a want rather than a need
> ...


 
  
 If you want a proven and reliable DAC on a budget, the HiFime products might be worth a glimpse.


----------



## audio123

farhat said:


> Okay, well what about this? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ESS-ES9018K2M-AD823-SA9023-USB-DAC-Decoder-External-Sound-Card-Headphone-Amplifier-Beyond-ES9023-DAC/32702345553.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.263.lSk4Ft. Need a budget DAC.


 

 i have not used that dac b4 hence cannot help u much


----------



## SuperMAG

Initial **** 4in1 impressions, please don't take this seriously because i need time for ears to adjust. 
  
 - The sound is very thin *not thick like monk or even neutral like tyhiz32*. I think i realize what BA is all about, i dont like this, i prefer thicker. female voice are good, male doesn't feel natural.
 - Even this bass is light for me, realising i am a basshead, piston 2 are much more bassy, at least midbass, also might be because of seal, i will try other tips later.
 - Too much sibilance, but i can get used to this no problem later.
 - I am also realizing i like V shape signature, as i raise volume, the vocals give me headache but i hear better bass and treble.
 - Soundstage and imaging are good.
  
 I dont know if burning these will have any change in sound, can anyone say about anything about this?


----------



## SuperMAG

More points:
  
 - I dont understand how people say earbuds like monk+ have low bass, its like 2/3 times more than this.
 - The clarity and separation are good but is hollowed by sibilance, too much noise to call this smooth like say monk or piston 2. but i hear stuff i didnt hear before.


----------



## Ewen

audio123 said:


> tried the yhs 001 b4. it was mediocre sounding.
> wonder how the 002 sounds


 

 Mediocre?
 What are your picks around $10-$15?


----------



## audio123

ewen said:


> Mediocre?
> What are your picks around $10-$15?


 

 vjjb k4


----------



## farhat

hifichris said:


> If you want a proven and reliable DAC on a budget, the HiFime products might be worth a glimpse.


 
 Is this compatible with the Benjie K9 player? It's a budget player.


----------



## audio123

farhat said:


> Is this compatible with the Benjie K9 player? It's a budget player.


 

 can the k9 supports digital out?


----------



## HiFiChris

farhat said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a proven and reliable DAC on a budget, the HiFime products might be worth a glimpse.
> ...


 
  
 I have no idea - I don't have that DAP.


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> can the k9 supports digital out?


 
 Nope, just a standard 3.5mm out.


----------



## Ewen

audio123 said:


> vjjb k4


 

 That's $15+.
 What are your low cost iems?


----------



## smy1

roy_jones said:


> If only the XE800 didn't have the most microphonic cable I've ever encountered, and they isolated better, I would be in heaven.  I've never owned any of the VSonic GR07 series, but I understand why there was such hype around them now.




I heard vivo uses the gr07 driver in there xe800.


----------



## crabdog

ewen said:


> That's $15+.
> What are your low cost iems?


 
 My pick there would be KZ or the QKZ W1 Pro.


----------



## Ewen

crabdog said:


> My pick there would be KZ or the QKZ W1 Pro.


 

 Thanks crabdog, but I'm not actually looking for recommendations, I'd like to know what is good budget sound for him, since he described YHS 001 as mediocre.
 Agree on the W1, but now with the ZS3 at $8, competition is really tough.


----------



## Ewen

smy1 said:


> I heard vivo uses the gr07 driver in there xe800.


 
 I have both, GR07 is more on the warm side while XE800 is clear sounding, I won't open them to check, but they both are excellent to my ears ( especially XE800 at $20 ).


----------



## smy1

ewen said:


> I have both, GR07 is more on the warm side while XE800 is clear sounding, I won't open them to check, but they both are excellent to my ears ( especially XE800 at $20 ).




Who did you buy your ex800 from? I asked this question before but lost the link.


----------



## Vidal

b9scrambler said:


>


 
  
 Did you have any thought's on these two?


----------



## Ewen

smy1 said:


> Who did you buy your ex800 from? I asked this question before but lost the link.


 

 Rillpac ( $27 in june ), but recently hakuzen confirmed that the $18 from XiaoYu was legit so I'm seriously considering getting a backup.


----------



## Rammoshe

Hi all
 Is the MusicMaker TK13 good for Rock/Metal?
 Worth 90-100 USD?


----------



## Holypal

rammoshe said:


> Hi all
> Is the MusicMaker TK13 good for Rock/Metal?
> Worth 90-100 USD?


 
  
 For 100$ and Rock/Metal, I would go for Dunu Titan 5. It's a safe and good choice.
  
 I haven't heard about MusicMaker TK13. Maybe it's also good.


----------



## notamethlab

b9scrambler said:


>



What is the name of the bottom pair? I have read about your experiences with them and they have peaked my interest but I forgot the name.


----------



## Lurk650

rammoshe said:


> Hi all
> Is the MusicMaker TK13 good for Rock/Metal?
> Worth 90-100 USD?




Yes


----------



## Subhakar

pashhtk27 said:


> Hello, I wrote this in the takstar thread, repeating it here:
> 
> I am looking to buy a headphone for portable use under $30. Has anybody here heard the ISK HP-960B, since they seem to fit my purpose. How would they compare to Takstar HD2000 in sound quality?
> I am looking for transparency and good vocals.
> ...





http://www.head-fi.org/products/superlux-hd-668-b/reviews/16919


----------



## Lurk650

subhakar said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/superlux-hd-668-b/reviews/16919




Semi open is not portable use


----------



## yangian

I found some inconsistency:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.mSWiFq&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10067_112_10069_110_111_418_10017_109_108_10060_9999_10061_10062_10057_10056_10055_10054_10033_10059_10058_10073_10070_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_3&btsid=f0f69c28-f4ef-4324-ae2d-bae76f3fff81
  

Resistance: 9Ω
Sensitivity: 123dB
Frequency Response Range: 8-25000Hz
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.11.VT8or3&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10067_112_10069_110_111_418_10017_109_108_10060_9999_10061_10062_10057_10056_10055_10054_10033_10059_10058_10073_10070_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_3&btsid=f0f69c28-f4ef-4324-ae2d-bae76f3fff81
  

Resistance: 51Ω
Sensitivity: 110±2db
Frequency Response Range: 5-30000Hz
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones-GEVO/32701902851.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.20.IMiiQc&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10067_112_10069_110_111_418_10017_109_108_10060_9999_10061_10062_10057_10056_10055_10054_10033_10059_10058_10073_10070_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_3&btsid=f0f69c28-f4ef-4324-ae2d-bae76f3fff81
  

Resistance: 51Ω
Sensitivity: 110dB
Frequency Response Range: 5-30000Hz
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VIVO-XE800-Headset-High-Definition-Moveable-Hifi-Sound-System-In-ear-Earphone-With-Mic-Voice-Control/32737423932.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.54.I7JNLz&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10067_112_10069_110_111_418_10017_109_108_10060_9999_10061_10062_10057_10056_10055_10054_10033_10059_10058_10073_10070_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_3&btsid=f0f69c28-f4ef-4324-ae2d-bae76f3fff81
  

Resistance: 32Ω
Sensitivity: 101dB
Frequency Response Range: 20-20000Hz
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32732459037.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.112.q1pzgy&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10067_112_10069_110_111_418_10017_109_108_10060_9999_10061_10062_10057_10056_10055_10054_10033_10059_10058_10073_10070_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_3&btsid=f0f69c28-f4ef-4324-ae2d-bae76f3fff81
   
Frequency Range: 5HZ- 30000Hz

 Impedance: 50ohm
 Sensitivity: 110dB
  
 and etc.
  
 So which is the genuine one? I mean what is the true resistence, sensitivity, and FR range?


----------



## B9Scrambler

vidal said:


> Did you have any thought's on these two?


 
  
 Not quite yet. Haven't spent enough time with them. However, I will say that I've been enjoying the Huawei's well-rounded signature more. The 1More's bass seems to drop much off too early.
  


notamethlab said:


> What is the name of the bottom pair? I have read about your experiences with them and they have peaked my interest but I forgot the name.


 
  
 Huawei AM175. They're nice. Working towards having a review up next week.


----------



## notamethlab

yangian said:


> I found some inconsistency:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.mSWiFq&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10067_112_10069_110_111_418_10017_109_108_10060_9999_10061_10062_10057_10056_10055_10054_10033_10059_10058_10073_10070_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_3&btsid=f0f69c28-f4ef-4324-ae2d-bae76f3fff81
> 
> 
> ...




I think you would have better luck asking this in their dedicated thread imo


----------



## Holypal

Anyone else have this kind of experience?
  
 I ordered a **** 4in1 earphone from Shenzhen HCKexin. It seems the parcel didn't pass the security check at Guangzhou courier company, and then returned to the seller.
  
 I tried to contact HCKexin and no reply yet.


----------



## yangian

notamethlab said:


> I think you would have better luck asking this in their dedicated thread imo


 
  
 No. Didn't find their own thread.


----------



## Roen

Has anyone ever had an order closed and verification requested by Aliexpress?


----------



## scizzro

yangian said:


> No. Didn't find their own thread.


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/726119/review-vivo-xplay-3s-xe800-mobile-audio-perfection/495


----------



## yangian

scizzro said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/726119/review-vivo-xplay-3s-xe800-mobile-audio-perfection/495


 
  
 Oh, Thanks!


----------



## wastan

tonx said:


> It's a bit hard for me to prefer something over Vyrus. Vyrus has really big potential by playing with nozzles and tipps. At first I have used vyrus with gold nozzles and standart tips, but then I have tried silver + Rock Zircon's tips (bass remains fast the same as with gold+standart tips, but soundstage becomes wider and sound becomes overall a bit more detailed)
> 
> But I admit that Pro has great soundstage. I hope that Tennmak's 2 new iems have 2dd too.
> 
> Btw in Russia is now URBANFUN hype-train on the way, anyone try it?




I bought a pair of urbanfun hybrids for $25. They're pretty bland and average. Worth the price, but I'd say the KZ ZS3 and the **** 4in1 beat them easily.


----------



## hakuzen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


yangian said:


> I found some inconsistency:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.mSWiFq&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10067_112_10069_110_111_418_10017_109_108_10060_9999_10061_10062_10057_10056_10055_10054_10033_10059_10058_10073_10070_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_3&btsid=f0f69c28-f4ef-4324-ae2d-bae76f3fff81
> 
> 
> ...





 1st one: legit. specifications are wrong. i cancelled my first order after watching those specs. seller told me they were not updated (all his phones share same specs. i suggested him to edit them,  but it seems that got no success).
 2nd and 3rd: legit, right specs.
 4th: fake.
 5th: seems completely legit, specs are ok. the cheapest right now. but only 91.1% positive feedback.
  
 Edit:
 another cheap ones, 97.3% feedback
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32726101762.html


----------



## smy1

Already order the 4 in 1 but dont know if i should get the ex800


----------



## goonx

smy1 said:


> Already order the 4 in 1 but dont know if i should get the ex800


 
 I don't see why... people say the **** is better


----------



## nhlean96

goonx said:


> I don't see why... people say the **** is better


 
 It's between apple and orange. Depends on your taste.
 XE800 have a more relaxing soundsign, warmer, smooth mids while 4in1 is airy, sparkling, treble could be fatiguing sometimes. 4in1 can offer excellent clarity and micro-detail that surpasses any IEMs I've heard in $50 price range (including XE800, RE400, ...)


----------



## Phantasia

Hello, it's my first post. Could please anybody give me a suggestion for an IEM below $50 that has a neutral and good clarity with a good mid(not v-shaped)?
 I've got my 4 in 1, and it's just not my taste, too v-shaped for me and the mid is recessed eventhough i think the bass and clarity is really good.


----------



## Pastapipo

phantasia said:


> Hello, it's my first post. Could please anybody give me a suggestion for an IEM below $50 that has a neutral and good clarity with a good mid(not v-shaped)?
> I've got my 4 in 1, and it's just not my taste, too v-shaped for me and the mid is recessed eventhough i think the bass and clarity is really good.


 
  
 Welcome to Head-fi! Sorry about your wallet. Although the first hit will be relatively mild since you seem like the perfect candidate for the Vivo XE800.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.mSWiFq&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10067_112_10069_110_111_418_10017_109_108_10060_9999_10061_10062_10057_10056_10055_10054_10033_10059_10058_10073_10070_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_3&btsid=f0f69c28-f4ef-4324-ae2d-bae76f3fff81


----------



## crabdog

New Rose earbuds wha?


----------



## yangian

pastapipo said:


> Welcome to Head-fi! Sorry about your wallet. Although the first hit will be relatively mild since you seem like the perfect candidate for the Vivo XE800.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.mSWiFq&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10067_112_10069_110_111_418_10017_109_108_10060_9999_10061_10062_10057_10056_10055_10054_10033_10059_10058_10073_10070_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_3&btsid=f0f69c28-f4ef-4324-ae2d-bae76f3fff81


 
  
  
 Official specifications from official website:
       
     Specifications
     Cord length: 1.25m
     Connector: 3.5mm plug
     Rated power: 10mW
     Max power: 50mW
     Frequency range: 5 Hz-30000 Hz
     Rated Impedance: 50 ohm
     Response rate:110 dB
     Mic Specifications
     Frequency range: 20 Hz-16000 Hz
     Response rate: --42±3dB
     Interface definition: L/R/GND/Mic
  
 Whearas the $18s is:

Resistance: 9Ω
Sensitivity: 123dB
Frequency Response Range: 8-25000Hz
  
 It seems it's a different product. This might explain why someone claimed it sounds like Gr07 and someone claimed not!


----------



## Pastapipo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






yangian said:


> Official specifications from official website:
> 
> Specifications
> Cord length: 1.25m
> ...


 
  


  
 Or the seller is just lazy and didn't include the right specifications


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> It's a joke. Esp considering $10-15 budget was asked and Audio gives one that is over the budget, though by a few dollars.


Rock Zircon then.


----------



## yangian

pastapipo said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It seems not since

Resistance: 9Ω
Sensitivity: 123dB
Frequency Response Range: 8-25000Hz
  
 is not a common specification.


----------



## Sehn82

yangian said:


> It seems not since
> 
> Resistance: 9Ω
> Sensitivity: 123dB
> ...


 
  
 Have you asked the seller? Since they claim it's 100% original it should match the manufacturer's specs?


----------



## 1clearhead

*KZ-ZST* (by Knowledge Zenith)
  
 Okay, so finally the KZ-ZST were burned-in for over 120 hours plus and I am more than confident that much of its’ sound signature won’t probably change from this point. But, before I start, I would like to say that I have no affiliation and have any business relationship other than the current in-ear earphones I actually bought directly from KZ at his taobao store.
  
*About the KZ-ZST:*
 To my surprise and many here that like the KZ brand this is actually their first attempt on a hybrid model. They really are good looking sporting an in-ear/over ear 2-pin detachable MMCX cable. In the picture below you'll find what's inside; manual/warranty card, MMCX detachable cables and extra silicone tips -large/small, exclusive from KZ!....packaged in one nice compact box! My purchase came out to be only 100 RMB with free shipping (equivalent to around $15 US dollars).
  

  
 The Frequency Response is based according to the SPECS on KZ's homepage website on taobao and other websites that carry similar information:
  
 Sensitivity: 120dB/mW
 Impedance: 16Ω
 Frequency range: 20-20000Hz
 Cable length: 1.2M +/- 3cm
 Brand: KZ (Knowledge Zenith)
 Model: ZST
 Wires: Detachable MMCX
 Hybrid type: Dynamic Driver/BA Armature
  
 You can find them in taobao, aliexpress, or other respected online stores.
 Here are a few links…..
  
https://world.tmall.com/item/538357965661.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.n8Cd7D&id=538357965661&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=4&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ZST-Armature-Dual-Driver-Earphone-Detachable-Cable-In-Ear-Audio-Monitors-Noise-Isolating-HiFi-Music/32731877739.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.12.IH27fN&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10057_10066_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10058_418_10073_10017_10070_10060_9999_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_6&btsid=86dc04ec-cd31-4757-8bea-cee117b6a3b4
  
*SOUND SIGNATURE:*
 The KZ ZST, to me, tends to sound more like a V-shape (though, at times sounding more U-shape) signature with more emphasis on bass and midrange.
  

  
*BUILD QUALITY:*
 The housing is made of plastic and the wires are the typical (or at least similar) same wires that come for the KZ brand. These come with a 2-pin detachable wires, so a little caution can go along way when detaching and attaching the wires. They have good looks going for them and are actually smaller than the ATE, due to the shorter nozzle for a better fit. They also have the advantage of having removeable cables. For those that are sport enthusiast, the weight should be just right for jogging, outdoor sports, or even the gym. So, I’d say use these according to your best interest.
  
*REVIEW CONTENT:*
 The review will consist of the KZ-ZST and the KINERA BD05 with other quick comparisons that include the Xiaomi Quantie hybrid and the **** 4in1, as well. On my review, we’re going to focus on 2 hybrids plus other quick comparisons as mentioned above. So, keep in mind, it’s all about preferences and we all can agree to disagree.
  
  
*KZ-ZST  *VS * KINERA BD05**:*
  
*BASS:*
 The bass on the KZ ZST sounds well rounded with a nice sonic punch to it more in quality VS quantity and sets the rest of the signature for a wide soundstage with it's deep sounding bass. While the KINERA BD05 has a more linear punch to it sounding solid and quick, but revealing less sub-bass than the ZST. But, the bass of the BD05 does manage to harmonize better with the lower midrange to give nice tunings to the vocals and string instruments. A big plus if you ask me! Supposely, even though the BD05 don't punch as low as the ZST, they tend to provide better details when harmonizing with the partnered BA armature, which is very important for consistency and coherency.
  
*MIDRANGE:*
 I'm really trying hard to like the midrange/vocals of the ZST, but there is a constant grainy and artificial-like signature that give these a set-back, or NOT to my liking. If you noticed, I gave these not 100 hours, but 120 hours of burn-in and playtime to see if it made a difference. But, still the lower midrange really sounds grainy. But, unfortunately that's why they are budget earphones _-don't expect too much!_ The BD05, in the other hand, got better after this process and has a very good vocal and instrument presentation with enhanced clarity. The only upside, at least with the ZST is that the vocals are some what forward giving it a nice wide soundstage at best.
  
*TREBLE:*
 I never got to see the light of day with the treble on the ZST because of the constant short coming, or lack of details 'caused probably by grainy and artificial-like sound coming out of them. Chances are....this is as good as it gets? But, with the BD05, they came through with good coherency and clarity to justify their purchase. Details are nicely done with exceptional vocals. 
  
*SOUNDSTAGE:*
 Soundstage is actually bigger on the ZST, but what good is that when the DD and BA can't give me the clarity that I long for on my very first KZ hybrids! Grainy and Artificial-like, Bummer! With the BD05, soundstage is really good, but falls in the bracket of not being the best. But, it has good imaging and enough clarity to be engaged and convinced of it's capability to perform very well.
  
*OTHER COMPARISONS:*
  
*Comparisons with the Xiaomi Quantie hybrid and the **** 4in1:*
 To my own surprise, I kind of favor the ZST over the Xiaomi hybrid because of that wide soundstage they're able to project, which personally brings me to like them only in this aspect, even more over the Xiaomi hybrids. With the **** 4in1's, I would just have to say, they are just in another league; better clarity, staging, coherency, details from end to end, and even contruction (housing) and better cables seal the deal.
  
*FINAL ANALYSIS:*
 Finally, I would like to say that KZ did not do their homework, sort-of-speak, to get the job done properly and have yet to master the great marriage of hybrids to earn a spot, as of yet! But, I cross my fingers, for that day will soon come! --> Alternative for the same price with detachable cables: KINERA BD05 (hybrid)
  
*CONCLUSION:*
 In this latest review, this is how it currently stands with the KZ-ZST.....
  
*FROM FAVORITE TO LEAST:*
 **** 4in1 <-- still, my favorite
 KINERA BD05 <-- these are a keeper, also with detachable cables
 KZ-ZST <-- needs work, bummer!
  
  
 This review is according to my preference and ears. Others may differ or be opinionated. So, it’s okay to hear different. That’s what makes us unique, that’s what makes us individuals, that’s what makes us human. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
 -1clearhead


----------



## c0rp1

holypal said:


> Anyone else have this kind of experience?
> 
> I ordered a **** 4in1 earphone from Shenzhen HCKexin. It seems the parcel didn't pass the security check at Guangzhou courier company, and then returned to the seller.
> 
> I tried to contact HCKexin and no reply yet.


 
  
 Same here ... actually mine got returned two times. If you want send me your tracking number through PM so we can compare.
  
 I already contacted the store and asked for a full refund, because it actually took more than 10 days after the online docs have been filled for them to ship the IMEs.


----------



## Majin

@1clearhead sucks that KZ couldn't deliver on a value hybrid IEM. Are the included tips anything special?


----------



## yangian

sehn82 said:


> Have you asked the seller? Since they claim it's 100% original it should match the manufacturer's specs?


 
  
 No, I didn't. 9ohm and 50ohm should be easily detectable.


----------



## nhlean96

majin said:


> @1clearhead sucks that KZ couldn't deliver on a value hybrid IEM. Are the included tips anything special?


 
 No surprise here, it's their first hybrid


----------



## 1clearhead

majin said:


> @1clearhead sucks that KZ couldn't deliver on a value hybrid IEM. Are the included tips anything special?


 

 I've tried them on several other earphones I own, I think they're pretty good and helps with clarity.


----------



## yangian

Keep losting interesting in 4in1. Keep it as a BA driver product. Never buy BAs product any more. Cannot appreciate their sound. Sincerely agree Axel Grell, they are for hearing aids, not for earphones.


----------



## haiku

yangian said:


> Keep losting interesting in 4in1. Keep it as a BA driver product. Never buy BAs product any more. Cannot appreciate their sound. Sincerely agree Axel Grell, they are for hearing aids, not for earphones.


 

 +1 here. BAs are also not for me. I appreciate Dynamic Drivers only much more.


----------



## kalo86

1clearhead said:


> *KZ-ZST* (by Knowledge Zenith)
> 
> Okay, so finally the KZ-ZST were burned-in for over 120 hours plus and I am more than confident that much of its’ sound signature won’t probably change from this point. But, before I start, I would like to say that I have no affiliation and have any business relationship other than the current in-ear earphones I actually bought directly from KZ at his taobao store.
> 
> ...




Hi, thank you for this review! It would be fantastic if you could write something in a comparison adding the Rock Zircon and maybe the KZ ZS3. Actually I am enjoying the Rock Zircon with Tennmak tips. I am trying to get information about the KZ ZS3 even if I don't really like the way I have to wear them (overear).
Days ago I bought the **** 4in1 which I cannot use because I feel pain after 30 minutes of usage... They hurt my ears in the zone of the "golden" plated ring (really close to the tip).
Today I still prefer the sound of Rock Zircon even if the polished mids of **** are quite good and better than Zircon's.
Any advice? Thank you!


----------



## hakuzen

yangian said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *Pastapipo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 this is what happened
  


yangian said:


> It seems not since
> 
> Resistance: 9Ω
> Sensitivity: 123dB
> ...


 
  


sehn82 said:


> Have you asked the seller? Since they claim it's 100% original it should match the manufacturer's specs?


 
  


yangian said:


> No, I didn't. 9ohm and 50ohm should be easily detectable.


 
  


hakuzen said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 like i told a few comments ago:
 specifications are wrong. i cancelled my first order after watching those specs. than, asked to seller, and he told me the specs were not updated (all his phones share same specs! i suggested him to edit them,  but it seems that got no success). ordered 4 units in total. measured impedance: ~50ohms (perfect, legit). so forget reading the specs of that site (they are outdated).


----------



## purplesun

Kalo86 
Have you tried Comply with 4in1? The comply tip stick out a few mm beyond the golden tip and should keep the 4in1 tip from touching you ear.


----------



## Majin

purplesun said:


> Kalo86
> Have you tried Comply with 4in1? The comply tip stick out a few mm beyond the golden tip and should keep the 4in1 tip from touching you ear.


 
  
 I had the same with my pistons and then i went with the clear shure tips which are way thicker than your average eartips.


----------



## kalo86

purplesun said:


> Kalo86
> Have you tried Comply with 4in1? The comply tip stick out a few mm beyond the golden tip and should keep the 4in1 tip from touching you ear.




Hi purplesun, I don't have these tips and I just sold my ex **** 4in1. Thank you for the advice


----------



## Saoshyant

Well unfortunately the RE-00 has been delayed on delivery.  After getting tracking, it immediately said it had been picked up and was on it's way to DHL, but that took 3 days to arrive at the center.  After they handed it over to USPS, all tracking ended, so hopefully it's getting closer without receiving updates instead of just sitting in St. Louis.  Once it arrives, I'll post initial impressions, and hopefully remember to compare vs previous two versions.


----------



## Muskyhunter

Still waiting on my ZST to compare to the 4in1s i have. $15 can't expect too much but maybe i am spoiled from the 4in1.


----------



## vsls

My wallet hurts again, thanks head-fi!
 After an extended absence of buying new IEMs for the past months I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger.
 Vivo XE800 was a no-brainer for me. I hope that I would really enjoy the fit as my VSD1S were my favorites, especially the moving nozzles. Also I have never tried the GR07, despite the fact that they ticked all the boxes.
 So now I'm wondering if KZ ZS3 are also a worth buy for ~$8


----------



## Niyologist

My GS G11 will be delivered today.


----------



## audio123

upgrade journey for starters keen on chinese iems:
  
 Rock Zircon -> VJJB K4 -> TFZ Series 1 -> Ostry KC06/Havi B3 Pro 1 -> TFZ Series 5/TK13 -> A83/IT03/FLC8S -> Celeste/Sirius
  
 this list does not cover everything, merely a recommendation.


----------



## crabdog

Bit late to the party but here's my take on the Alpha & Delta D2:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-d2/reviews/16953
 ​


----------



## 1clearhead

kalo86 said:


>





> Hi, thank you for this review! It would be fantastic if you could write something in a comparison adding the Rock Zircon and maybe the KZ ZS3. Actually I am enjoying the Rock Zircon with Tennmak tips. I am trying to get information about the KZ ZS3 even if I don't really like the way I have to wear them (overear).
> Days ago I bought the **** 4in1 which I cannot use because I feel pain after 30 minutes of usage... They hurt my ears in the zone of the "golden" plated ring (really close to the tip).
> Today I still prefer the sound of Rock Zircon even if the polished mids of **** are quite good and better than Zircon's.
> Any advice? Thank you!


 
  
 Zircon's are really addictive because of the huge bass response, which in turn gives it that big soundstage. So on that same note, have you tried the original Zircon tips on the 4in1's? You'll be surprised on the overall deeper bass and depth giving them a nice rounded bass response with plenty of soundstage to spare as well!


vsls said:


> My wallet hurts again, thanks head-fi!
> After an extended absence of buying new IEMs for the past months I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger.
> Vivo XE800 was a no-brainer for me. I hope that I would really enjoy the fit as my VSD1S were my favorites, especially the moving nozzles. Also I have never tried the GR07, despite the fact that they ticked all the boxes.
> *So now I'm wondering if KZ ZS3 are also a worth buy for ~$8*


 
  
 I personally think they're worth buying at that price.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Any recomendations for a budget dac/amp?  I've seen some one ali for about $30 but I'm not entirely sure what I should be looking for.
  
 I do think I am going to order the xe800 after reading about it for the last 10 pages or so.  Seems like an awesome price/qualty ratio.


----------



## kalo86

1clearhead said:


> Zircon's are really addictive because of the huge bass response, which in turn gives it that big soundstage. So on that same note, have you tried the original Zircon tips on the 4in1's? You'll be surprised on the overall deeper bass and depth giving them a nice rounded bass response with plenty of soundstage to spare as well!
> 
> I personally think they're worth buying at that price.




Hi, for sure, yes! I tried the Rock Zircon's tips on the **** 4in1, I loved them for the resulting audio quality! Anyway I always feel pains after 30 minutes of playing music...


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> Bit late to the party but here's my take on the Alpha & Delta D2:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/alpha-delta-d2/reviews/16953
> ​


 
 Nice review Crabdog. I use these mostly when biking as it's reassuring they can handle a little rain. I had a lot of problems finding the right tips for these but they seems to work real well with Penon Audio Spinfits Medium. I had a little bit of a love/hate relationship with this IEM since I couldn't get a right fit but now that I have I really appreciate them for what they are.


----------



## SuperMAG

sorry posted this in kz topic by mistake.
  


> Man ok, after my first impressions on **** 4in1, here is an update, burnt it since yesterday with pink noise and white noise *1more app*. Don't think there is any difference by burning these.
> 
> Ok, also did many tip rolling, and as i suspected, piston 2 tips are the best fit for me, especially the large one, its all about how deep and the best seal. The sponge tip also makes the best seal and best sound but its extremely uncomfortable, even piston 2, to get the best bass and sub bass i had to insert it deep, which is very uncomfortable, seems i am a bass head through and through. Also they are very heavy and gets dropped even more then my old pistons2. Perhaps i will have to move to earbuds side for comfortability.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grayson73

Hi guys,
  
 A friend is looking for an over-ear, closed headphone for around $50.  I was going to recommend Takstar Pro 80/Gemini HSR-1000, but don't see that for $50 any longer.  Any recommendations?


----------



## windcar

My XE800 arrived today. The fit is very good and this iem is very comfortable to wear. After initial listening and A/B against other IEMs and full size headphone, i am left underwhelmed. Technically, this IEM offers better clarity than the cheaper KZ IEMs, but there is something artificial in the tonality. Vocal is not natural sounding and is worse than some of the cheaper iems.
  
 Compared to full sized can like XPT100, which is a clone of Fischer FA-003, sound is inferior in almost every department, most noticeably in sound separation and tonality.


----------



## audio123

windcar said:


> My XE800 arrived today. The fit is very good and this iem is very comfortable to wear. After initial listening and A/B against other IEMs and full size headphone, i am left underwhelmed. Technically, this IEM offers better clarity than the cheaper KZ IEMs, but there is something artificial in the tonality. Vocal is not natural sounding and is worse than some of the cheaper iems.
> 
> Compared to full sized can like XPT100, which is a clone of Fischer FA-003, sound is inferior in almost every department, most noticeably in sound separation and tonality.


 

 yeap i have been saying the xe800 is severely hyped. very mediocre sounding for the price, better off with havi b3! glad that you r extremely honest in your views


----------



## jant71

windcar said:


> My XE800 arrived today. The fit is very good and this iem is very comfortable to wear. After initial listening and A/B against other IEMs and full size headphone, i am left underwhelmed. Technically, this IEM offers better clarity than the cheaper KZ IEMs, but there is something artificial in the tonality. Vocal is not natural sounding and is worse than some of the cheaper iems.
> 
> Compared to full sized can like XPT100, which is a clone of Fischer FA-003, sound is inferior in almost every department, most noticeably in sound separation and tonality.


 

 Okay but the "I got it today and came to a conclusion" thing is a bit rushed, no? Let it run in a bit, tip roll, live with it for a week and maybe listen to it on it's own for a couple of days away from what you are used to including full size headphones then you will know for sure. Never had the XE but the Vsonic I have had can be picky and take some getting used to esp. since they come with those oddly narrow tips that don't seal right for me. Even if you don't end up feeling any different at least you gave them a fair chance.


----------



## NiallWang

Hey, I'm looking for some ear buds under $50, not IEMs just ear buds that are light, comfortable and have a mic /in built remote. My rock zircons broke and I'm looking to spend just a little bit more money than those for something better, since I feel the mids were a bid drowned out on those, but still keeping a good amount of bass.

thanks


----------



## vapman

niallwang said:


> Hey, I'm looking for some ear buds under $50, not IEMs just ear buds that are light, comfortable and have a mic /in built remote. My rock zircons broke and I'm looking to spend just a little bit more money than those for something better, since I feel the mids were a bid drowned out on those, but still keeping a good amount of bass.
> 
> thanks


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> upgrade journey for starters keen on chinese iems:
> 
> Rock Zircon -> VJJB K4 -> TFZ Series 1 -> Ostry KC06/Havi B3 Pro 1 -> TFZ Series 5/TK13 -> A83/IT03/FLC8S -> Celeste/Sirius
> 
> this list does not cover everything, merely a recommendation.


 
 So the 4in1  couldn't get a position in your rating list


----------



## 1clearhead

tonx said:


> It's a bit hard for me to prefer something over Vyrus. Vyrus has really big potential by playing with nozzles and tipps. At first I have used vyrus with gold nozzles and standart tips, but then I have tried silver + Rock Zircon's tips (bass remains fast the same as with gold+standart tips, but soundstage becomes wider and sound becomes overall a bit more detailed)
> 
> But I admit that Pro has great soundstage. I hope that Tennmak's 2 new iems have 2dd too.
> 
> Btw in Russia is now URBANFUN hype-train on the way, anyone try it?


 
    Quote:


slowpickr said:


> 1clearhead can tell you all about the Urbanfun.


 
  
 Thanks 'slowpickr' for the notice.....
  
 The URBANFUN are underestimated as a very worthy opponent and to me are well deserving and should have a place here as a top-tier hybrid. The GranVela URBANFUN are a 2-way hybrid with excellent soundstage and deep broad bass, which carries great mids and details. The sound can be enhanced and greatly improved when coupled with aftermarket silicone tips, especially wide-bore silicone tips like the "Auvio silicone tips", which is my personal choice for this hybrid. The housing and wires are definitely well made and by far I've heard no complaints 'till now. Once burned-in for many hours they can be a real joy to listen to. They first came out in black, but today they sell in different colors, but the green ones at its price bracket are a-must-have!
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.16.mCK1D0&id=532872697692&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail
  
 Here's a short cut to some PICS!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/31245#post_12717885


----------



## Ahmad313

kalo86 said:


> Hi, for sure, yes! I tried the Rock Zircon's tips on the **** 4in1, I loved them for the resulting audio quality! Anyway I always feel pains after 30 minutes of playing music...


 
 Believe me right now it's straight four hours 4in1s are in my ears and i even don't realize that they are their just lovely sound waves around my head,  i can't understand why you feels pain after 30 minutes.


----------



## NiallWang

vapman said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up



thanks. But I didn't mean those type of earbuds. Just low profile in-ears with a mic


----------



## boblauer

Try the 1More Piston2.0/2.1. I use those exclusively when I need phone functions and often just swing them around onto whatever portable DAP I have with me. They are well under the price point <$20.


----------



## kalo86

ahmad313 said:


> Believe me right now it's straight four hours 4in1s are in my ears and i even don't realize that they are their just lovely sound waves around my head,  i can't understand why you feels pain after 30 minutes.


 

 ​Hi @Ahmad313, I feel pain because the golden ring touches my ears and it is has a sharp edge in my **** 4in1. It seems that you don't have this anatomical issue...


----------



## Tonx

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks 'slowpickr' for the notice.....
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you!


----------



## Lurk650

supermag said:


> sorry posted this in kz topic by mistake.




Yes the TK12 / TK13 vocals have a good thickness to them


----------



## Ahmad313

kalo86 said:


> ​Hi @Ahmad313, I feel pain because the golden ring touches my ears and it is has a sharp edge in my **** 4in1. It seems that you don't have this anatomical issue...


 
 Maybe my eartips are kind enough to protect me from the pain


----------



## peter123

My take on the AAW Nebula 2 for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-two-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/16957


----------



## Sylmar

kalo86 said:


> ​Hi @Ahmad313, I feel pain because the golden ring touches my ears and it is has a sharp edge in my **** 4in1. It seems that you don't have this anatomical issue...


 
 Sometimes I have that with IEM's too. Using Comply's bigger tips usually helps in that case.


----------



## DynamikeB

base08  :  Agree with you (and the others) so far.  I have been using these 4in1 for a few days now, and they are indeed impressive for the price.  Great wow factor as you say...


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> My take on the AAW Nebula 2 for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-two-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/16957


 
 Excellent review,  shells are looks like DITA answer.....


----------



## dontcallmejan

audio123 said:


> upgrade journey for starters keen on chinese iems:
> 
> Rock Zircon -> VJJB K4 -> TFZ Series 1 -> Ostry KC06/Havi B3 Pro 1 -> TFZ Series 5/TK13 -> A83/IT03/FLC8S -> Celeste/Sirius
> 
> this list does not cover everything, merely a recommendation.


 
 Sorry, but what's the Celeste?


----------



## Cinder

Also, for anyone looking for an IEM ~$400, I very much recommend the Accutone Pisces BA. It's a bright (but not sibialnt) IEM with an incredible sense of transparency. Bass is present and extended, but is not the focus of the IEM. It excels in non-electronic genres.
  
 http://www.audio.accutone.com/pisces-ba
  
@B9Scrambler can back me up on this one.
  
 Here's my full review: 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/accutone-pisces-ba-hybrid-iem/reviews/16658


----------



## bjaardker

**** 4in1 impressions:
  
 - WOOF are these hot on the treble. Like, pierce your eardrums with a sewing needle hot. 
 - Sub-bass, not bad but it seems like everything after 20hz up to 200 is lacking. No worries about any sort of midbass hump here. 
 - Switching to narrow bore tips (Trinity Kombi) helped tame some of the highs.
 - After 30 hours of burning the sibilance I heard initially seems to have disappeared.
 - Soundstage is above average, but sound is still "inside of the head" 
 - I find myself constantly fiddling with the volume level. Usually due to too much sizzle in the treble on various tracks or not enough bass on others.
 - With the cable included from NiceHCK these are a little harder to drive than the usual IEM. I'm up around 45-60 on my LG V10. Most IEMs I'm never above 40 or 45 on the volume.
 - Acapella music is fantastic with these. I hear overtones that other headphones don't accurately reproduce.
 - Dance Music just isn't any fun with these. I need more bass. 
 - Rock...OUCH. I couldn't do it. The hi-hat and crash cymbals about sent me through the ceiling.
 - Jazz...nice...very nice.
 - Detail, instrument separation, aural texture, all are way above what I would expect for headphones that cost less than $30.
  
 The **** 4in1 has all of the detail and treble of the Vivo XE800 without being so shouty in the mids.
  
 Overall, if you aren't a bass head, and you can deal with some serious treble, I doubt you'll find a better headphone for you right now. If someone could take the clarity and detail of these, and match them with the bass and relaxed nature of the TFZ Series 5, I would have my end game IEM.


----------



## Lurk650

bjaardker said:


> **** 4in1 impressions:
> 
> - WOOF are these hot on the treble. Like, pierce your eardrums with a sewing needle hot.
> - Sub-bass, not bad but it seems like everything after 20hz up to 200 is lacking. No worries about any sort of midbass hump here.
> ...




Is that volume level with the HIFI Amp trick or just regular HIFI DAC? Regular DAC I can't be less than 65/70 out of the 75. HIFI Amp I'm good with where it starts about 40-45. 

Note that isn't for the 4in1. It's in general


----------



## Majin

bjaardker said:


> **** 4in1 impressions:
> 
> - WOOF are these hot on the treble. Like, pierce your eardrums with a sewing needle hot.
> - Sub-bass, not bad but it seems like everything after 20hz up to 200 is lacking. No worries about any sort of midbass hump here.
> ...


 
  
 So the 4in1 are on the same tier as the vivo xe800?


----------



## Darkestred

bjaardker said:


> **** 4in1 impressions:
> 
> - WOOF are these hot on the treble. Like, pierce your eardrums with a sewing needle hot.
> - Sub-bass, not bad but it seems like everything after 20hz up to 200 is lacking. No worries about any sort of midbass hump here.
> ...




Might want to check your source. I tried these in my receiver and they were hottttt. Out of my dap they were niiiice.

These things have some pretty nice impact a d rumble. Wouldnt really recommend them to someone who likes a neutral sig.


----------



## bjaardker

lurk650 said:


> Is that volume level with the HIFI Amp trick or just regular HIFI DAC? Regular DAC I can't be less than 65/70 out of the 75. HIFI Amp I'm good with where it starts about 40-45.
> 
> Note that isn't for the 4in1. It's in general




That's with the hifi DAC. Sorry, I just assumed that everyone rolled with that turned on. My fault.


----------



## bjaardker

darkestred said:


> Might want to check your source. I tried these in my receiver and they were hottttt. Out of my dap they were niiiice.
> 
> These things have some pretty nice impact a d rumble. Wouldnt really recommend them to someone who likes a neutral sig.




I don't know that it's the source. The LG V10 is pretty capable. 

There's definitely rumble, but it's all subbass, once you get out of 20-30hz there's not much there. Mind you, I like the bass of the TFZ line, so I'm not necessarily a bass head, but I do like a lot of oomph on the low range.


----------



## bjaardker

majin said:


> So the 4in1 are on the same tier as the vivo xe800?




Price wise yes. Performance wise, IMHO they're not even close. The **** is well above the xe800 in bang for the buck.


----------



## trumpethead

vsls said:


> My wallet hurts again, thanks head-fi!
> After an extended absence of buying new IEMs for the past months I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger.
> Vivo XE800 was a no-brainer for me. I hope that I would really enjoy the fit as my VSD1S were my favorites, especially the moving nozzles. Also I have never tried the GR07, despite the fact that they ticked all the boxes.
> So now I'm wondering if KZ ZS3 are also a worth buy for ~$8



I just purchased my third pair. They are very much worth the 8 dollars and then some. Clear detailed sound, Great instrument placement and imagery. Strong well controlled bass with no bleed over. For the money you won't find better IMO...


----------



## Darkestred

bjaardker said:


> I don't know that it's the source. The LG V10 is pretty capable.
> 
> There's definitely rumble, but it's all subbass, once you get out of 20-30hz there's not much there. Mind you, I like the bass of the TFZ line, so I'm not necessarily a bass head, but I do like a lot of oomph on the low range.


 
  
 I feel you.  I thought my receiver had a pretty nice sound but these IEMs hated it. 
  
 True.  The bass does seem to fade away when its higher up the freq curve.


----------



## audio123

dontcallmejan said:


> Sorry, but what's the Celeste?


 FLC Celeste by FLC who made the famous FLC8S




ahmad313 said:


> So the 4in1  couldn't get a position in your rating list


 yeap in all honesty, the truth hurts but the 4 in 1, I dont rate it but its better than xe800 at least.




bjaardker said:


> Price wise yes. Performance wise, IMHO they're not even close. The **** is well above the xe800 in bang for the buck.


 yeah this is true. Dont know why the xe800 has such a great status due to the massive hype.


----------



## vsls

trumpethead said:


> I just purchased my third pair. They are very much worth the 8 dollars and then some. Clear detailed sound, Great instrument placement and imagery. Strong well controlled bass with no bleed over. For the money you won't find better IMO...


 

 I believe that I could like them, I have some thoughts on the cable but I can bear it if the sound is right. As I own and enjoy KZ ATE I don't know if they could be an upgrade or sidegrade, (At the same time I'm eyeing the ATR since they cost almost nothing and could be a possible replacement when/if ATE die)


----------



## Lurk650

bjaardker said:


> That's with the hifi DAC. Sorry, I just assumed that everyone rolled with that turned on. My fault.




No, there is a trick where when you plug in a headphone Extender then your headphones and it tricks it into thinking it's an AUX and uses the HIFI amp for more power. Same happens when plugging in 50ohm and higher gear straight into the jack


----------



## bjaardker

lurk650 said:


> No, there is a trick where when you plug in a headphone Extender then your headphones and it tricks it into thinking it's an AUX and uses the HIFI amp for more power. Same happens when plugging in 50ohm and higher gear straight into the jack




Yes, I have the hifi everywhere hack enabled.


----------



## Niyologist

I'm amazed at what the G11 is capable of. It's bringing forth the smallest nuances of detail. I don't have to search for it. That's one crazy hybrid.


----------



## Lurk650

bjaardker said:


> Yes, I have the hifi everywhere hack enabled.




Nope. Still different. Plug in an AUX cable and it will say AUX like in my pic, normal headphone will say Normal Audi Device HIFI. You can also achieve this by plugging in a headphone Extender first then connecting your headphone to that. 



Now this pic below is directly connecting my AKG 7xx which are over 50ohm. Either way you enable a HIFI amp on top of the HIFI DAC. You get a ton of power.


----------



## Pastapipo

windcar said:


> My XE800 arrived today. The fit is very good and this iem is very comfortable to wear. After initial listening and A/B against other IEMs and full size headphone, i am left underwhelmed. Technically, this IEM offers better clarity than the cheaper KZ IEMs, but there is something artificial in the tonality. Vocal is not natural sounding and is worse than some of the cheaper iems.
> 
> Compared to full sized can like XPT100, which is a clone of Fischer FA-003, sound is inferior in almost every department, most noticeably in sound separation and tonality.


 
  
 That's unfortunate. Could you share the link where you got them?
  
  


audio123 said:


> yeap i have been saying the xe800 is severely hyped. very mediocre sounding for the price, better off with havi b3! glad that you r extremely honest in your views


 
  
 I'll stand by my opinion that I find the XE800 very good, not only for the price. But as always, this is my opinion based on my preference.
 Also the XE800 is $18 and the Havi B3 $46,55. Not exactly the same league in this budget segment.


----------



## ChickenButcher

lurk650 said:


> Nope. Still different. Plug in an AUX cable and it will say AUX like in my pic, normal headphone will say Normal Audi Device HIFI. You can also achieve this by plugging in a headphone Extender first then connecting your headphone to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this pic below is directly connecting my AKG 7xx which are over 50ohm. Either way you enable a HIFI amp on top of the HIFI DAC. You get a ton of power.




I agree with Lurk as there are significant difference between normal mode and aux/high gain mode. And the difference is not only volume but also in dynamic range.

I got tired of using the adapter so I rooted my phone to use high gain mode everywhere.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

ostry kc-06a for 38.69usd on gearbest. voucher=LHOSRU
 http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_383528.html?wid=21


----------



## smy1

alizeofeniquito said:


> ostry kc-06a for 38.69usd on gearbest. voucher=LHOSRU
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_383528.html?wid=21


 
 are they any good?


----------



## 1clearhead

Made some corrections on my *KZ-ZST review* in which I said that the KINERA BD05 had no detachable cables, which I was dead wrong! I never bothered detaching the cables, so I really thought it was just a rotating piece. Haha!
  
 Here is the link with the whole review once more and the corrections made.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/540#post_12891194


----------



## SuperMAG

lurk650 said:


> Yes the TK12 / TK13 vocals have a good thickness to them




And will they satisfy my huge bass and 3d imaging requrements. I mean i like my ears to feel every note even if its not full bass note for example in ac/dc highway to hell song. Like pistons 2 made me feel. But want higher quality in everything and thicker vocals and not bright thin likr sender or even piston to a level.


----------



## Lurk650

supermag said:


> And will they satisfy my huge bass and 3d imaging requrements. I mean i like my ears to feel every note even if its not full bass note for example in ac/dc highway to hell song. Like pistons 2 made me feel. But want higher quality in everything and thicker vocals and not bright thin likr sender or even piston to a level.




Everybody's perception of bass amount is different. 12 has more bass than the 13 IMO. Compared to the big brother SW3 it's not as 3D but it has a very good SS. All my opinion so take with a grain of salt.


----------



## SuperMAG

Do you have or ever used piston 2. That is my refrence in bass quantity. And i do conseder your openions, this forums are for that and when i buy stuff i dont blame the one who recommended it.thanks.


----------



## CoiL

bjaardker said:


> **** 4in1 impressions:
> 
> - WOOF are these hot on the treble. Like, pierce your eardrums with a sewing needle hot.
> - Sub-bass, not bad but it seems like everything after 20hz up to 200 is lacking. No worries about any sort of midbass hump here.
> ...


 
  
 ----will edit my answer later----


----------



## haiku

supermag said:


> Do you have or ever used piston 2. That is my refrence in bass quantity. And i do conseder your openions, this forums are for that and when i buy stuff i dont blame the one who recommended it.thanks.


 
  

 That was also my reference, but then came the KZ ATE and everything changed......


----------



## notamethlab

lurk650 said:


> Nope. Still different. Plug in an AUX cable and it will say AUX like in my pic, normal headphone will say Normal Audi Device HIFI. You can also achieve this by plugging in a headphone Extender first then connecting your headphone to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this pic below is directly connecting my AKG 7xx which are over 50ohm. Either way you enable a HIFI amp on top of the HIFI DAC. You get a ton of power.


 
Wow I didn't realize you had to plug in the extender first AND then the earphones. I immediately heard the difference, thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Majin

haiku said:


> That was also my reference, but then came the KZ ATE and everything changed......


 
  
 The ATE has even more bass than the piston 2?


----------



## haiku

majin said:


> The ATE has even more bass than the piston 2?


 

 For me, yes.


----------



## SuperMAG

My atr will he here hopefully on thursday. Is atr same as ate?


----------



## audio123

pastapipo said:


> That's unfortunate. Could you share the link where you got them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 no offence but with higher quality recordings and a good source, it shows the flaws of xe800. on the other hand, havi b3 scales well. i would rather take vjjb k4 over xe800 and k4 is ard the same price


----------



## peter123

For anyone longing to go wireless I've been using this for a couple of weeks now and I'm very impressed with it:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/272390838416?varId=571335301461&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649&_mwBanner=1

Just hook up your favorite MMCX IEM's and you're good to go


----------



## CoiL

coil said:


> bjaardker said:
> 
> 
> > **** 4in1 impressions:
> ...


 
 Basically... I do not agree with most of points You posted. This is all of course subjective but here we go:


> - WOOF are these *hot on the treble*. Like, pierce your eardrums with a sewing needle hot.


 
 I`m very sensitive to treble region, especially 6-7KHz range and I can`t agree on these being "hot on the treble". While I can consider them being just on the edge of being "harsh" (with stock tips). But they aren`t "hot" with any of the genres/songs I`ve tried.


> - Sub-bass, not bad but it seems like *everything after 20hz up to 200 is lacking*. No worries about any sort of midbass hump here.


 
 Lacking what? Imho, bass is quite accurate and I can`t find it lacking anywhere.


> - Switching to *narrow bore tips* (Trinity Kombi) helped *tame some of the highs*.


 
 Imo, You are doing it totally wrong way and approach - slap on some very wide bore tips like JVC Spiral Dot`s and then treble will be "smoother".


> - After 30 hours of burning the *sibilance I heard initially* seems to have disappeared.


 
 Already 30h playtime changed them? Sibilance out of the box? I didn`t have any experience with them like that. OOTB there was no sibilance and neither did the sound change after 100-150h playtime.


> - Soundstage is above average, but sound is still "*inside of the head*"


 
 Agree on the soundstage being above average (imo quite noticeably above average) but "inside of the head" ? No no no and no - You should hear LZ A2S, HD-681 and some others that have some instruments/vocals presented "inside" or very close "inside headstage". 4in1 definitely ain`t one of them and not even close.


> - I find myself constantly fiddling with the volume level. Usually due to *too much sizzle in the treble* on various tracks or *not enough bass* on others.


 
 No problem here. They do have slightly larger impedance that I have been used to with budget IEM`s but require only 2-4 steps above my usual listening level (192-194 on DX50 @ high gain. max is 250). Nor have I notices any "sizzle in treble" nor "not enough bass".


> - Dance Music just isn't any fun with these. I need more bass.


 
 Even though dance music isn`t my cup of tea, I do listen to atmospheric EDM occasionally and there is more than enough bass. For example with _Eskmo - cloudlight._


> - Rock...OUCH. I couldn't do it. The *hi-hat and crash cymbals about sent me through the ceiling*.


 
 Once again, I`m very sensitive to treble and hi-sax notes, hi-hat & cymbals are usually "hot area" for me - no problems with those with 4in1.


> - Jazz...nice...very nice.


 
 While jazz is very good sounding, I slightly wish sometimes more "analogue" sound and warmer mids (something like ATE has). But that`s the nature of BA`s in 4in1 and I can`t really complain about mids.
  
  
 I really don`t know if You have different **** 4in1, source gear match is bad, different preferences and hearing, different cable(impedance), not enough juice or something else... but reading Your opinion about them makes me think You have different IEM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I do agree on this though:


> - Detail, instrument separation, aural texture, all are way above what I would expect for headphones that cost less than $30.


 
  
 I want to note out that I`m using JVC Spiral Dot tips (S size and deep inside ear-canal) + Tennmak SPOFC upgrade cable without mic with my **** 4in1 @ DX5X: http://www.head-fi.org/t/720776/ibasso-dx50-mods/285#post_12652071


----------



## zato23

alizeofeniquito said:


> ostry kc-06a for 38.69usd on gearbest. voucher=LHOSRU
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_383528.html?wid=21


 
  
 It's not worked for me
  
 "Coupon code can only be used with one piece price, it can not be used with vip price, special offer, group deal at the same time."


----------



## audio123

iems that have not yet be dethroned below 100: havi b3 pro 1, ostry kc06, ostry kc06a


----------



## Majin

audio123 said:


> iems that have not yet be dethroned below 100: havi b3 pro 1, ostry kc06, ostry kc06a


 
  
 While the havi b3 has been getting a lot of praise (with an amp) could you explain the differences between the havi and the ostry?


----------



## slowpickr

audio123 said:


> iems that have not yet be dethroned below 100: havi b3 pro 1, ostry kc06, ostry kc06a




Ostry KC06A has been one of my favorites for the past couple of years or so. I can't talk about the only one I've found that really beats it (albeit at a much higher price).


----------



## Podster

alizeofeniquito said:


> ostry kc-06a for 38.69usd on gearbest. voucher=LHOSRU
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_383528.html?wid=21


 

 This Voucher does not work for me so it's a no-go! Every time I enter it just takes me back to logon screen


----------



## DynamikeB

coil said:


> Basically... I do not agree with most of points You posted. This is all of course subjective but here we go:
> I`m very sensitive to treble region, especially 6-7KHz range and I can`t agree on these being "hot on the treble". While I can consider them being just on the edge of being "harsh" (with stock tips). But they aren`t "hot" with any of the genres/songs I`ve tried.
> Lacking what? Imho, bass is quite accurate and I can`t find it lacking anywhere.
> Imo, You are doing it totally wrong way and approach - slap on some very wide bore tips like JVC Spiral Dot`s and then treble will be "smoother".
> ...


 
  
CoiL, I would tend to agree with you based on my early impressions with the 4in1 . Bass is definitely there and much more present than the Fidue A73, and while the treble is quite present and active, it's not at the same level as Fidue A73 (well defined and better quality but I would understand why some would find some fatigue in it) and way less harsh than the Vsonic I tested in the past (VSD3 and VSD1S).
 JVC Spiral dots medium helps a lot in most aspects (comfort, isolation, sound) with these.  I have the stock black cable.


----------



## DynamikeB

At that price, I would say hard to beat, even if they have been on the market for a while.  It's one of the rare iems that has been in my possession since the beginning (of times when I started to buy like a crazy dude after looking at this website... .
  
 They may need some time to get used to, but IMHO, their sound and comfort factor (the best ones I have/tested for sleep) and light enough to train / run etc.  Very comfy but not if you look for isolation.  These are not for isolation that much.  For the sound, they kick higher than their regular price point.  
  
 So, for less than 40 usd....  very good.  MY opinion.


----------



## Majin

dynamikeb said:


> At that price, I would say hard to beat, even if they have been on the market for a while.  It's one of the rare iems that has been in my possession since the beginning (of times when I started to buy like a crazy dude after looking at this website... .
> 
> They may need some time to get used to, but IMHO, their sound and comfort factor (the best ones I have/tested for sleep) and light enough to train / run etc.  Very comfy but not if you look for isolation.  These are not for isolation that much.  For the sound, they kick higher than their regular price point.
> 
> So, for less than 40 usd....  very good.  MY opinion.


 
  
 What IEM are you talking about?


----------



## DynamikeB

Sorry.  Ostry KC06A, in answer to the question if they were any good...


----------



## bjaardker

lurk650 said:


> Nope. Still different. Plug in an AUX cable and it will say AUX like in my pic, normal headphone will say Normal Audi Device HIFI. You can also achieve this by plugging in a headphone Extender first then connecting your headphone to that.




I have the hack enabled so this is what I get when I plug in


----------



## polychroma23

Yesterday, I received Somic V4 and KZ ZS3. Here are my OOTB impressions.
  
 Somic V4
 Bass is amazing, good extension, a bit emphasized sometimes. Mids, as a vocals head, I approve. Clear and detailed, but imo XE800 is a bit more detailed. Treble is sparkly, detailed, crisp, and rarely sibilant. I'm really impressed. If I'd compare it against XE800, I'd say they are of different species and it all comes down to your preference. V4s are energetic, fun, and great for almost all genres, Vivos are analytical and great for bass-light genres like acoustic and orchestra.
  
 KZ ZS3
 Though I like the build quality, I wasn't that impressed. Bass is good but imo it lacks depth and texture. Mids sound unnatural at times, but pretty good nonetheless. Treble is sufficiently detailed. I'm more likely to listen to EDM with these, the ZS3s are dark (sound-wise and build-wise).
  
 Just my 2 cents, these two IEMs still need some burnin'


----------



## Roen

peter123 said:


> For anyone longing to go wireless I've been using this for a couple of weeks now and I'm very impressed with it:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/272390838416?varId=571335301461&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Just hook up your favorite MMCX IEM's and you're good to go


I wonder how different that cable quality and sound quality is compared to the name brands that have solutions already.


----------



## Podster

roen said:


> I wonder how different that cable quality and sound quality is compared to the name brands that have solutions already.


 

 If Peter has had good luck for weeks on end @ 8-10 hours run time for $24 it's a no brainer for the Pod


----------



## Lurk650

bjaardker said:


> I have the hack enabled so this is what I get when I plug in




Yeah that's just the regular hifi DAC. When you plug in a headphone Extender first it will show like my first picture, then plug in the headphones to the Extender. The AUX (as well as high impedance) enables the HIFI Amp which gives more power and a more dynamic range.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

podster said:


> This Voucher does not work for me so it's a no-go! Every time I enter it just takes me back to logon screen


 
  
 I just found the coupon here http://coupons.gearbestblog.com. Sorry I don't know why it's not working.


----------



## windcar

pastapipo said:


> That's unfortunate. Could you share the link where you got them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I got it from here:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/XE800-Hi-FI-music-MIC-headphone-sports-running-stereo-headset-catheter-can-be-automatically-adjusted-ear/32675025145.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.104.IkPBMI
 I bought it cheaper at $20, now they have increased the price to $23. I think they are genuine, the tip can rotate, has a wing shaped mark at the tips and also U shaped metal rim at the nozzle. I am using Creative ZXR as my source.
  
 Anyway, today my **** 4in1 has arrive. I have also ordered the piston BA and it should arrive next week. The 4in1 is very well made, the white cable looks quality and monitors themselves have some weight, looks beautiful and polished. Fit is OK but not very secure.
 Initially listening to the 4in1 shows a very detailed sound, clarity is definitely leagues above any dynamic I have listened to. Mid Bass transits very quickly which is a surprise because I thought the mid bass would be taken care by the dynamic and not BA. Sub-Bass is non-existent, but I wouldn't nick-pick on it since most IEMs have *****y sub-bass. Sound is overly, exaggeratedly bright. Mids is sibilant and you can clearly hear the 's' from the vocal. Vocal is tinny and NOT lush at all. Prolonged listening is going to be a problem for many people because of these. Sound separation is OK.
  
 If these has lesser sibilance, more body to the mids and tuned down the brightness, this will be a very very good monitor. Techically, this is leagues above the KZs and XE800.


----------



## bjaardker

lurk650 said:


> Yeah that's just the regular hifi DAC. When you plug in a headphone Extender first it will show like my first picture, then plug in the headphones to the Extender. The AUX (as well as high impedance) enables the HIFI Amp which gives more power and a more dynamic range.


 
  
 Nice! That totally works. I didn't realize that High Gain mode was separate from the Hi-Fi DAC enabled. Things I read online made it sound like the Hi-Fi DAC hack gave me everything I needed.
  
 Hot damn.. Looks like I need to retract my review. First thing I noticed is the soundstage got about 2 feet wider. The sizzle of hi-hats and cymbals still hurts the ears and dominates the sound. Example: Royksopp's Remind Me
  
  
 The bass is slightly increased, but still not near anywhere what I prefer. For example, on Mali Music's Little Lady, that bass should be THUNDEROUS. The **** its "Oh that's a nice rumble..how quaint"


 I'll have to continue to give them a fair listen.


----------



## Degree

Going to get my first budget IEM, how big is the difference between the zs3 and **** 4in1, besides the obvious price difference.


----------



## TwinACStacks

audio123 said:


> iems that have not yet be dethroned below 100: havi b3 pro 1, ostry kc06, ostry kc06a


 





 I disagree. BOTH the TK12 and TK13 are below 100 and they annihilate those three, although Havi's soundstage can hang with them.
  
 JMO
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

twinacstacks said:


> I disagree. BOTH the TK12 and TK13 are below 100 and they annihilate those three, although Havi's soundstage can hang with them.
> 
> JMO
> 
> ...


 

 below 80 then


----------



## DynamikeB

TK12 and TK13 are below 100.00?


----------



## Mayones

So, all in all, could anyone compare the 4in1s, xe800 and the KZ ZST/ZS3?
 I'm pretty much only interested in sq, fit is not a concern, would be nice if they didn't break after a month.
  
 Any suggestions under the senfers price tag ($30) are welcome too.


----------



## notamethlab

dynamikeb said:


> TK12 and TK13 are below 100.00?


 yes


----------



## peter123

roen said:


> I wonder how different that cable quality and sound quality is compared to the name brands that have solutions already.




The sound quality is very good. For those situations where I'd be interested to use a Bluetooth cable I really don't need anything better. I'd never use Bluetooth for critical listening anyway....... 

I'll be getting a Trinity Audio Lanyard Bluetooth cable as well when they decide to ship it so we'll see how it compares then.


----------



## anticute

peter123 said:


> The sound quality is very good. For those situations where I'd be interested to use a Bluetooth cable I really don't need anything better. I'd never use Bluetooth for critical listening anyway.......
> 
> I'll be getting a Trinity Audio Lanyard Bluetooth cable as well when they decide to ship it so we'll see how it compares then.


 
 If I had a suitable mmcx IEM, I'd definitely consider getting this. As Peter says, if you're out and about (why use bluetooth otherwise?), you're probably not doing critical listening anyway 
  
 On that note - I've been looking at various bluetooth "sports" IEMs to use when training, but now it seems I can basically get any IEM with mmcx. Are there any sort of IEMs with mmcx that would be suitable for training? Meaning, they have to fit well and don't die from getting slightly wet. The "sports" bluetooth IEMs I've tried have all been extremely bassy and muddy..


----------



## Roen

Please keep us apprised of the comparison when you get it.


peter123 said:


> The sound quality is very good. For those situations where I'd be interested to use a Bluetooth cable I really don't need anything better. I'd never use Bluetooth for critical listening anyway.......
> 
> I'll be getting a Trinity Audio Lanyard Bluetooth cable as well when they decide to ship it so we'll see how it compares then.


----------



## Roen

Just got the 4in1 today.
  
 OOTB, harsh treble, but very good detail. Picked up details that I haven't heard of before in some of my FLAC files. Sub-bass is very light. More than adequate mid-bass. I can see how the treble would make this fatiguing.
  
 Sound signature is definitely V-shaped. Mids being recessed is the best way of describing these IEMs. Stock Narrow-bore was harsher than the stock wide-bore tip. Using Comply Comfort Foams in the regular direction brought the harshness down slightly, but not noticeably. Wearing them in the reverse direction retained the harshness of the stock silicone tips. Bass was not noticeably stronger with the foam tips.
  
 Listened to MJ - Billie Jean. Really wanted to try something with treble emphasis to test the perception of harsh treble. Currently using with Encore mDAC.
  
 It's made me understand better the type of IEM I want in sound signature and clarity.
  
 Sound signature: Lots of sub-bass, lots of mid-bass, mids forward, average treble. Bass needs to be quick and accurate rather than an enormous amount of loose bass.
  
 Clarity: Clear enough to pick up micro-details.
  
 Any suggestions?
  
 Dumb question: 4in1: Left is Blue and Right is Red?


----------



## MuZo2

4in1 seems 50-50 equal no of people liked it and same number of people complained of  harsh treble, wonder if there is production variance.


----------



## wastan

polychroma23 said:


> Yesterday, I received Somic V4 and KZ ZS3. Here are my OOTB impressions.
> 
> Somic V4
> Bass is amazing, good extension, a bit emphasized sometimes. Mids, as a vocals head, I approve. Clear and detailed, but imo XE800 is a bit more detailed. Treble is sparkly, detailed, crisp, and rarely sibilant. I'm really impressed. If I'd compare it against XE800, I'd say they are of different species and it all comes down to your preference. V4s are energetic, fun, and great for almost all genres, Vivos are analytical and great for bass-light genres like acoustic and orchestra.
> ...


 
  
 What tips are you using with the ZS3? I didn't like the bass using the stock tips so I switched to some generic wide bore tips things improved greatly


----------



## Roen

muzo2 said:


> 4in1 seems 50-50 equal no of people liked it and same number of people complained of  harsh treble, wonder if there is production variance.


 

 Mine came in just the earphone case, with tips and silver cable inside.

 I've seen posts showing a full **** box, so that leads me to wonder if there are fake 4in1's out there.
  
 Unless the sellers are just unboxing, throwing everything into the earphone case and shipping that out.


----------



## B9Scrambler

roen said:


> Mine came in just the earphone case, with tips and silver cable inside.
> 
> I've seen posts showing a full **** box, so that leads me to wonder if there are fake 4in1's out there.
> 
> *Unless the sellers are just unboxing, throwing everything into the earphone case and shipping that out.*


 
  
 That happens. Keeps shipping costs down for those long trips.


----------



## Roen

I will say the stock silicone wide bore tips maintain more detail and harshness than the Comply comfort foam tips worn in the reverse direction.
  
 I don't know whether I want more detail or less harshness.


----------



## Folly

muzo2 said:


> 4in1 seems 50-50 equal no of people liked it and same number of people complained of  harsh treble, wonder if there is production variance.


 
  
 Possible, but probably not the case. My observation is most of the people who find it harsh is coming from dynamic driver IEMs and/or prefer a smooth signature, and are not accustomed to how treble should sound in a BA. For reference, I am very sensitive to hot treble, having owned dunu dn2000j and the banned IEM, both of which I could not stand. The 4in1 is significant less harsh than those two.


----------



## Roen

folly said:


> Possible, but probably not the case. My observation is most of the people who find it harsh is coming from dynamic driver IEMs and/or prefer a smooth signature, and are not accustomed to how treble should sound in a BA. For reference, I am very sensitive to hot treble, having owned dunu dn2000j and the banned IEM, both of which I could not stand. The 4in1 is significant less harsh than those two.


 

 I can concur with this, I'm coming from 2 DD IEMs, but am wondering if there is a way to achieve detail without the harshness, or slightly less harshness.
  
 For example, when I demoed the SE846, I did not find that harsh one bit.
  
 I have a DBA-02 MkII coming in the mail so I will try that once it gets here and comment on harshness relative to the 4in1.


----------



## SuperMAG

Its not just the treble, when i listen treble heavy songs i dont find the treble to be heavy, my ears already adjusted or its because burn in and tips but its the vocals, they vocals harsh type, very sharp and thin.
  
 I am also wondering the above questions, how is harsness of sound in musicmaker tk12, currenly i am interested in that. what about the trinity vyrus.


----------



## Lurk650

anticute said:


> If I had a suitable mmcx IEM, I'd definitely consider getting this. As Peter says, if you're out and about (why use bluetooth otherwise?), you're probably not doing critical listening anyway
> 
> On that note - I've been looking at various bluetooth "sports" IEMs to use when training, but now it seems I can basically get any IEM with mmcx. Are there any sort of IEMs with mmcx that would be suitable for training? Meaning, they have to fit well and don't die from getting slightly wet. The "sports" bluetooth IEMs I've tried have all been extremely bassy and muddy..




QKZ W1 Pro? 

Doesn't say sweat resistant but the Tennmak Pro says good for sports, just got my pair today, will probably be used for exercise since the A&D D2 is too bassy and too V-shaped for me



supermag said:


> Its not just the treble, when i listen treble heavy songs i dont find the treble to be heavy, my ears already adjusted or its because burn in and tips but its the vocals, they vocals harsh type, very sharp and thin.
> 
> I am also wondering the above questions, how is harsness of sound in musicmaker tk12, currenly i am interested in that. what about the trinity vyrus.



TK12 is smooth. Pretty much the house sound of MM products


----------



## B9Scrambler

lurk650 said:


> QKZ W1 Pro?


 
  
 W1 Pro is good but it uses a DC connector, not MMCX. Boo!


----------



## Lurk650

b9scrambler said:


> W1 Pro is good but it uses a DC connector, not MMCX. Boo!




Really? Always thought I saw it was MMCX, scratch that then


----------



## Majin

roen said:


> I can concur with this, I'm coming from 2 DD IEMs, but am wondering if there is a way to achieve detail without the harshness, or slightly less harshness.
> 
> For example, when I demoed the SE846, I did not find that harsh one bit.
> 
> I have a DBA-02 MkII coming in the mail so I will try that once it gets here and comment on harshness relative to the 4in1.


 
  
 Looking forward to it since i might get a dual BA IEM myself.


----------



## Tonx

muzo2 said:


> 4in1 seems 50-50 equal no of people liked it and same number of people complained of  harsh treble, wonder if there is production variance.


 
 Same situation was with **** DT2 V.2. Depending on source may be?


----------



## Majin

twinacstacks said:


> I disagree. BOTH the TK12 and TK13 are below 100 and they annihilate those three, although Havi's soundstage can hang with them.
> 
> JMO
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well both the TK12 and TK13 are double the price compared to ostry kc06 and havi but is it worth the price?


----------



## Roen

majin said:


> Looking forward to it since i might get a dual BA IEM myself.


not that it matters but I meant I came from 2 different 1 DD IEMs, not a 2 DD IEM.

I will be picking up a Havi B3 Pro 1 soon though.


----------



## toddy0191

roen said:


> Just got the 4in1 today.
> 
> OOTB, harsh treble, but very good detail. Picked up details that I haven't heard of before in some of my FLAC files. Sub-bass is very light. More than adequate mid-bass. I can see how the treble would make this fatiguing.
> 
> ...




It sounds like you would like the tenmak pro which have lots of mid bass good sub bass and plenty of detail across all frequencies combined with smoothed off treble. 

My favorite iem at the moment.


----------



## jant71

toddy0191 said:


> It sounds like you would like the tenmak pro which have lots of mid bass good sub bass and plenty of detail across all frequencies combined with smoothed off treble.
> 
> My favorite iem at the moment.


 
  
 Whoah, new Tennmaks on Friday. Don't make someone order a pair of Pro's before we know what's coming!


----------



## notamethlab

muzo2 said:


> 4in1 seems 50-50 equal no of people liked it and same number of people complained of  harsh treble, wonder if there is production variance.



Or it could be that not everyone's hearing is the same.


----------



## Cinder

notamethlab said:


> Or it could be that not everyone's hearing is the same.


 
 Or, it could be a complex amalgamation of both scenarios.


----------



## toddy0191

jant71 said:


> Whoah, new Tennmaks on Friday. Don't make someone order a pair of Pro's before we know what's coming!




I'm excited to see what they're like but it doesn't stop the pros being amazing! 

Plus they fit the signature they're looking for very well.


----------



## roy_jones

windcar said:


> My XE800 arrived today. The fit is very good and this iem is very comfortable to wear. After initial listening and A/B against other IEMs and full size headphone, i am left underwhelmed. Technically, this IEM offers better clarity than the cheaper KZ IEMs, but there is something artificial in the tonality. Vocal is not natural sounding and is worse than some of the cheaper iems.
> 
> Compared to full sized can like XPT100, which is a clone of Fischer FA-003, sound is inferior in almost every department, most noticeably in sound separation and tonality.


 
  
 I didn't like the XE800 for the first two weeks I owned it.  Had to find the right tips to get the bass I wanted.  I still use EQ to raise the bass level.  They're not my preferred sound signature, but are very good neutral earphones.  You're basically talking about the GR07 when you talk about the XE800, FWIW.  A $20 GR07.


----------



## bhazard

The 4 in 1 needs EQ to shine. Once you cut near 150-500hz, boost mids a little, and then cut some treble, it really sounds way, way more expensive than what it goes for. Without EQ, it has bloat, recession, and some harshness. I wouldn't really be into it stock, but EQ'ed i've been using it daily.
  
 Try it.


----------



## 1clearhead

roen said:


> Just got the 4in1 today.
> 
> OOTB, harsh treble, but very good detail. Picked up details that I haven't heard of before in some of my FLAC files. Sub-bass is very light. More than adequate mid-bass. I can see how the treble would make this fatiguing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 YES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


roen said:


> Mine came in just the earphone case, with tips and silver cable inside.
> 
> I've seen posts showing a full **** box, so that leads me to wonder if there are fake 4in1's out there.
> 
> Unless the sellers are just unboxing, throwing everything into the earphone case and shipping that out.


 
    Quote:


b9scrambler said:


> That happens. Keeps shipping costs down for those long trips.


 
  
 +1  ....I would also suggest for those wanting the whole package, make sure you communicate with the seller to know what you're getting for the price.


----------



## thanderbird

majin said:


> Well both the TK12 and TK13 are double the price compared to ostry kc06 and havi but is it worth the price?


 
 The TK13 has good resolution, but it does not work for basshead. I say this from experience.


----------



## Saoshyant

Just got my Hifiman RE-00 out of the box.  Initial impressions is it's a vocals-based IEM followed by a reasonable level of bass that's certainly present, and ahead of the RE-0 & ZERO from memory, but will actually compare the three later when I get a chance.  It's by no means basshead levels of bass, but it's more than I was expecting.  Treble seems reasonable enough, but I'm not sensitive to treble and not a treble-head in the slightest.  Only two pairs of included tips, so didn't get a pair of my favorite hifiman tips, and packaging is about as basic as it gets.  It uses the same jack connector style as the Hifiman Edition S.  Design-wise, the housing's edge is textured for grip or looks, but can rub against the ear while using the small included tips causing discomfort.


----------



## Roen

bhazard said:


> The 4 in 1 needs EQ to shine. Once you cut near 150-500hz, boost mids a little, and then cut some treble, it really sounds way, way more expensive than what it goes for. Without EQ, it has bloat, recession, and some harshness. I wouldn't really be into it stock, but EQ'ed i've been using it daily.
> 
> Try it.




Any suggestions for 7 EQ points?


----------



## audio123

So I showed Podster my gears. Anything more to say mate regarding my credibility?


----------



## audio123

I use the 4 in 1 with sources ranging from benjie s5 to ak380. It is really bad. Suggest all not to get it unless you can EQ. Just another hype train.


----------



## haiku

audio123 said:


> I use the 4 in 1 with sources ranging from benjie s5 to ak380. It is really bad. Suggest all not to get it unless you can EQ. Just another hype train.


 

 Thanks, that´s good to know. And I´m fully content with my KZ ATE + ATE S anyway, so....


----------



## Darkestred

audio123 said:


> I use the 4 in 1 with sources ranging from benjie s5 to ak380. It is really bad. Suggest all not to get it unless you can EQ. Just another hype train.


 

 for 29 dollar bucks its a solid IEM.  However, it may be a piece of crap on its build quality.


----------



## crabdog

darkestred said:


> for 29 dollar bucks its a solid IEM.  However, it may be a piece of crap on its build quality.



I doubt that since there's only been 1 or 2 faulty units reported so far


----------



## Roen

I haven't used that many IEMs, but I have picked up the most details using the 4in1 than any other IEMs that I have owned. Only the SE535 and SE846 that I've demoed have given me more clarity and details. I wouldn't call the 4in1 analytical by any means.
  
 IEMs that I've owned:
 Klipsch S4i
 JBL S200i
 JLab Epic
 **** 4in1
  
 IEMs that I will be receiving soon:
 LZ-A2S
 Havi B3 Pro 1
 Fischer Audio DBA-02 MkII
  
 Maybe the Tennmak Pro might fit my sound signature requirements, but I'm willing to listen to more opinions about the Pro and its sound signature.


----------



## Holypal

Received my **** 4in1 yesterday. It comes in a earphone case, no box.

Put it on my ears for a few hours now, with stock silver plated cable and default tips. The sound out of box is not that impressive. I still prefer my GR07c more than these. I enjoys GR07c's smooth and neutral sound.

I'll give **** 4in1 more time for listening.

Btw, the 4in1 build quality is quite good.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> I doubt that since there's only been 1 or 2 faulty units reported so far


 

 +1


----------



## Lurk650

Got my Tennmak Pro today. The sound so far is very good. Nothing close to analytical but it seems to be very musical


----------



## CoiL

windcar said:


> Sub-Bass is non-existent, but I wouldn't nick-pick on it since most IEMs have *****y sub-bass. Sound is overly, exaggeratedly bright. Mids is sibilant and you can clearly hear the 's' from the vocal. Vocal is tinny and NOT lush at all. Prolonged listening is going to be a problem for many people because of these.


 
 Whaaat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sub-bass non-existent? Are You sure You are getting good seal? Listening to_ NIN - Hesistation marks_ I can hear very low bass notes and rumble (if recording has it).
 Also, I can`t hear nor call sound overly, exaggeratedly bright and while I`m sensitive to highs, I can listen long sessions without any issues.


muzo2 said:


> 4in1 seems 50-50 equal no of people liked it and same number of people complained of  harsh treble, wonder if there is production variance.


 
 Seems likely if I read latest posts


----------



## Lurk650

Maybe everybody should post who they got the 4in1 from and when they got it. Maybe bc they were so popular and certain shops ran out they are selling an inferior version of it


----------



## Majin

lurk650 said:


> Maybe everybody should post who they got the 4in1 from and when they got it. Maybe bc they were so popular and certain shops ran out they are selling an inferior version of it


 
  
 Or from which IEM they come from. If you come from an etymotic then they sure sound different than if you had a KZ iem before.


----------



## nhlean96

lurk650 said:


> Maybe everybody should post who they got the 4in1 from and when they got it. Maybe bc they were so popular and certain shops ran out they are selling an inferior version of it


 
 I got my 4in1 directly from **** in China, which came with package. The price in China is 228 RMB ~ $34. Mine is flawless


----------



## pashhtk27

I don't have the **** 4in1, but from what I read I think it's just the elevated treble, and sensitivity of the person that is making all the difference, since the later is very subjective. Just like the superlux headphones. Some love them, some hate them but almost everyone agrees that they're great for the price. 

Anybody ordered the cheapened LZ-A2s here, and can confirm they are legit?


----------



## nhlean96

pashhtk27 said:


> I don't have the **** 4in1, but from what I read I think it's just the elevated treble, and sensitivity of the person that is making all the difference, since the later is very subjective. Just like the superlux headphones. Some love them, some hate them but almost everyone agrees that they're great for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yea, they're not that harsh but unforgiving to some bad tracks


----------



## CoiL

pashhtk27 said:


> I don't have the **** 4in1, but from what I read I think it's just the elevated treble, and sensitivity of the person that is making all the difference, since the later is very subjective. Just like the superlux headphones. Some love them, some hate them but almost everyone agrees that they're great for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have LZ A2S from gearbest sale they had some time ago and **** 4in1 are superior imho. A2S is good but their imaging is littlebit off (some instruments/sounds too close and inside headstage) and they have little mid-bass hump which makes them somewhat fatiguing, for me at least.


nhlean96 said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe everybody should post who they got the 4in1 from and when they got it. Maybe bc they were so popular and certain shops ran out they are selling an inferior version of it
> ...


 
 Mine came from NiceHCK AE shop for about same price (without discount) and are also flawless. They came with **** logo zip-case, earhooks/guides and some tips.


----------



## Ahmad313

I bought my 4in1 from the banned seller and i received the parcel without any package/box but i am fully satisfied with the product and they are sound excellent as they are appreciated by their lovers here.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My review of the Mixcder ShareMe Pro, a very solid Bluetooth headphone.


----------



## HiFiChris

​ I recently got the chance to take a look at a Korean product, the DIGNIS LAETUS case for my Chord Mojo.​  ​ My thoughts on/experience with it can be found following the link: http://www.head-fi.org/products/dignis-laetus-case-for-chord-electronics-mojo/reviews/16970​  ​  ​ ​ ​  ​


----------



## loomisjohnson

pashhtk27 said:


> I don't have the **** 4in1, but from what I read I think it's just the elevated treble, and sensitivity of the person that is making all the difference, since the later is very subjective. Just like the superlux headphones. Some love them, some hate them but almost everyone agrees that they're great for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 looking on ali, it seems like the genuine "original" lz-a2s are going for around $70 on established sites like hck, whereas a bunch of lesser-known sellers are advertising an identically-described "original" lz-a2s for as little as $20. as one of the minority who actually likes the a2s, i'd also be curious as the authenticity of the cheapos--if in fact you could get one for $20, you got yourself a deal--maybe we should crowdfund a purchase to check...


----------



## Saoshyant

@loomisjohnson Do any of the $20 "genuines" at least come from a store that seems like it should be trustworthy?  If we can minimize the risk in that respect, I might bite the bullet for you and report.  Worst comes to worst, I'm out $20.  Already extremely pleased with my new IEMs I just got, so a bad purchase won't be felt that badly.


----------



## loomisjohnson

saoshyant said:


> @loomisjohnson Do any of the $20 "genuines" at least come from a store that seems like it should be trustworthy?  If we can minimize the risk in that respect, I might bite the bullet for you and report.  Worst comes to worst, I'm out $20.  Already extremely pleased with my new IEMs I just got, so a bad purchase won't be felt that badly.


 

 try this guy:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LZ-A2s-HiFi-Music-Wired-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Earphones-Noise-Cancelling-Headphone-for-Computer-Mobile/32725689950.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.75.W0d2Li&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201602_4_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10067_10054_10069_10059_10058_418_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_6&btsid=ad787aaf-c627-457b-9168-699ba52bde91
  
 "beijiale store"--he has 14 orders and 97% positive feedback with a lot of transactions. $19. let me know if you get burned.


----------



## Saoshyant

loomisjohnson I'll order it in a couple of days and will let you know what I receive


----------



## fickennein

Hey guys, any of you tried a comfortable Over-ear pads replacement around $10 that i can get from aliexpress?
 I want something like the earpads from Brainwavz HM5 but a cheaper version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thanks guys, cheers!


----------



## toddy0191

loomisjohnson said:


> looking on ali, it seems like the genuine "original" lz-a2s are going for around $70 on established sites like hck, whereas a bunch of lesser-known sellers are advertising an identically-described "original" lz-a2s for as little as $20. as one of the minority who actually likes the a2s, i'd also be curious as the authenticity of the cheapos--if in fact you could get one for $20, you got yourself a deal--maybe we should crowdfund a purchase to check...




Got one on the way. Should have it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Saoshyant

Ah cool, I might offer to be guinea pig on something else then.


----------



## TwinACStacks

thanderbird said:


> The TK13 has good resolution, but it does not work for basshead. I say this from experience.


 





 Then you need to change Tips. The TK13 has bass/subbass to spare.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

twinacstacks said:


> Then you need to change Tips. The TK13 has bass/subbass to spare.
> 
> TWIN


I'll be an advocate for the tk13. They have a nicely balanced sound with plenty of bass. Maybe not to the point that I would call them bassy, but not lacking punch and rumble either.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I find if I'm craving a throatier more visceral Bass I reach for their little Brother the TK12. They are quite RAW.... I think overall they have  an enhanced Bass in their EQ.
  








 TWIN


----------



## loomisjohnson

toddy0191 said:


> Got one on the way. Should have it in a couple of weeks.


 

 please let us know when you get em--which seller?


----------



## mochill

Getting kz zst with upgrade cable


----------



## haiku

KZ ZS3 tomorrow.


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> I use the 4 in 1 with sources ranging from benjie s5 to ak380. It is really bad. Suggest all not to get it unless you can EQ. Just another hype train.


 
  
 It's not that good as hyped, but it's not that bad either.


----------



## Cinder

yangian said:


> It's not that good as hyped, but it's not that bad either.


 
 For the price of the 4-in-1, I'd rather use something like the Adv-Sound M4. Honestly, the superior build quality and better sound makes it a no-brainer for me.


----------



## yangian

cinder said:


> For the price of the 4-in-1, I'd rather use something like the Adv-Sound M4. Honestly, the superior build quality and better sound makes it a no-brainer for me.


 
  
  
 Thanks for the information.Looks good. Any review? Why you told till now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: I took a look of reviews, it seeems this guy lack bass and soundstage. So I think  it cannot beat 4in1.


----------



## Majin

cinder said:


> For the price of the 4-in-1, I'd rather use something like the Adv-Sound M4. Honestly, the superior build quality and better sound makes it a no-brainer for me.


 
  
 For the price and especially the warranty maybe but arent options like ostry, havi and maybe vsonic vsd3 better now since the price drop.


----------



## toddy0191

loomisjohnson said:


> please let us know when you get em--which seller?




The one you mentioned in your post. Ordered it about 4-5 days a go.

Hoping it's not a fake as it sounds like it has my favorite type of signature.


----------



## thanderbird

twinacstacks said:


> Then you need to change Tips. The TK13 has bass/subbass to spare.
> 
> TWIN




Use the tips that came with the TK13. I'm waiting for other tips.

What tips do you use?


----------



## Cinder

majin said:


> For the price and especially the warranty maybe but arent options like ostry, havi and maybe vsonic vsd3 better now since the price drop.


 
 Perhaps. But I've yet to try them. All I meant is that, from the IEMs I've tested, I'd rather go for the M4.


----------



## Cinder

yangian said:


> Thanks for the information.Looks good. Any review? Why you told till now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not sure why people complained about the sound stage. However, its not fair the EQ the 4-in-1 and say it is good, then read reviews where nobody bothered to try and EQ the bass up (me included). A quick test on my 7-band analogue EQ shows that the M4 does respond quite well, and is _even better _than it was before.


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> I find if I'm craving a throatier more visceral Bass I reach for their little Brother the TK12. They are quite RAW.... I think overall they have  an enhanced Bass in their EQ.
> 
> TWIN



Listen to the TKH1, it has even more bass. Of course it's a single DD so the treble is lesser



thanderbird said:


> Use the tips that came with the TK13. I'm waiting for other tips.
> 
> What tips do you use?




He uses Auvio. I use those and Spiral Dots on them. Auvio is USA only


----------



## B9Scrambler

cinder said:


> I'm not sure why people complained about the sound stage. However, its not fair the EQ the 4-in-1 and say it is good, then read reviews where nobody bothered to try and EQ the bass up (me included). A quick test on my 7-band analogue EQ shows that the M4 does respond quite well, and is _even better _than it was before.


 
  
 I didn't find the M4's soundstage large, but it definitely wasn't lacking. You don't need a large soundstage for an earphone to be enjoyable, and with some signatures a more standard iem-style soundstage just works. The M4 is one of those. Bass isn't overly boosted, but it's well done. I never bothered to EQ it for my review, but only because I was entirely satisfied with them as-is. I'll take Cinder's comments at face value that they EQ well (and will verify independently later). They're a good earphone.


----------



## Cinder

b9scrambler said:


> I didn't find the M4's soundstage large, but it definitely wasn't lacking. You don't need a large soundstage for an earphone to be enjoyable, and with some signatures a more standard iem-style soundstage just works. The M4 is one of those. Bass isn't overly boosted, but it's well done. I never bothered to EQ it for my review, but only because I was entirely satisfied with them as-is. I'll take Cinder's comments at face value that they EQ well (and will verify independently later). They're a good earphone.


 
 True. Feel free, as I did test this using FLAC over Black Player EX on my M8 running S.Rom.


----------



## smy1

No more hype on the super audio 6 ?


----------



## Cinder

I'd hype it if my wallet could afford the hype.


----------



## B9Scrambler

majin said:


> For the price and especially the warranty maybe but arent options like ostry, havi and maybe vsonic vsd3 better now since the price drop.


 
  
 I own all of the above except the Ostry. The M4 plays in the same league imo. Havi is a standout neutral earphone. The VSD3 is a great warm and bassy earphone. The M4 is an excellent bright earphone. They're all good examples of their respective signatures.


----------



## docentore

twinacstacks said:


> I disagree. BOTH the TK12 and TK13 are below 100 and they annihilate those three, although Havi's soundstage can hang with them.
> 
> JMO
> 
> ...


 
 Twin, would you do me a favour, please. Would you let me know how Magoasi hybrid (once you get them) compare to TK12 and TK13?
 I wanted to go for some spending spree but I had to rethink my plan and manage my budget better (have baby boy coming in 3 months - first child ).
  
 Thanks,
 doc


----------



## Roen

Are there any Chinese IEMs that don't have recessed mids?


----------



## Skullophile

@smy1 check out the review of the super audio 6.
Peter has taken the time to write a great review of them
and has described their sound signature in a way that if you read 
it you'll know how he hears them. A little Google and you'll find it.


----------



## crabdog

roen said:


> Are there any Chinese IEMs that don't have recessed mids?


 
 LZ A2S, Tennmak Pro


----------



## Roen

crabdog said:


> LZ A2S, Tennmak Pro


Tennmak Pro is thought to need a little boost in the mids to be better, based on one of the reviews on head-fi. Doesn't that imply slightly recessed mids?


----------



## Skullophile

@roen I can name a few that I own
In ascending price 
Tennmak dual driver
Carrot Titta
Havi B3P1
Audio Texhnica IM02
Fidue A73
VE Duke
NiceHCK DZ9

Who can add to this list?


----------



## Roen

Can anyone provide a comparison between Tennmak Pro and Havi B3 Pro 1?


----------



## smy1

skullophile said:


> @smy1 check out the review of the super audio 6.
> Peter has taken the time to write a great review of them
> and has described their sound signature in a way that if you read
> it you'll know how he hears them. A little Google and you'll find it.




Really want to get it but i am saving up for some end game iem :/


----------



## dontcallmejan

Hi everyone, a local shop here just got the zst a few days back and I was able to compare the zs3 and zst. I don't know if those are burned in so take my impressions lightly.
  
 Zs3 has more bass, goes deeper, bleeds ever so slightly to the mids. ZST has better control on the bass but doesn't have the same impact as the Zs3.
 Zs3 has slightly recessed mids, sounds organic (or natural, I don't know how to describe it). ZST has good midrange buuuut at some songs it sounded artificial or forced. It just doesn't seem quite right to me.
 I can't describe the treble much but the ZST has better treble.
 Soundstage Zs3 > ZST, small difference only.
 details Zs3 < ZST
  
 I hope I helped people out.


----------



## Lurk650

roen said:


> Tennmak Pro is thought to need a little boost in the mids to be better, based on one of the reviews on head-fi. Doesn't that imply slightly recessed mids?




Just got my Pros yesterday. They are indeed midcentric. Even more so are the TFZ 1S. They have such a forward mid that appears to have more clarity but IMO sounds unnatural.


----------



## dontcallmejan

lurk650 said:


> Just got my Pros yesterday. They are indeed midcentric. Even more so are the TFZ 1S. They have such a forward mid that appears to have more clarity but IMO sounds unnatural.


 
 A lot of people said that the tennmak improved after burn in. I didn't try my tennmak pro long enough(only a few songs) out of the box so I don't really know. Just started using it after 70 hours + and it doesn't sound midcentric to me.


----------



## Lurk650

dontcallmejan said:


> A lot of people said that the tennmak improved after burn in. I didn't try my tennmak pro long enough(only a few songs) out of the box so I don't really know. Just started using it after 70 hours + and it doesn't sound midcentric to me.




Maybe depends on source. Right now they are running straight out of my Fiio M3. They've only had JLabs burn in test the past 24hrs. About to throw them on music, Drum and Breaks station on Spotify. Maybe they aren't really midcentric, but I don't find the mids reccesed. Elevated bass may give that impression though. Midrange has a ton of detail to my ears without being harsh or shouty


----------



## Cinder

lurk650 said:


> Maybe depends on source. Right now they are running straight out of my Fiio M3. They've only had JLabs burn in test the past 24hrs. About to throw them on music, Drum and Breaks station on Spotify. Maybe they aren't really midcentric, but I don't find the mids reccesed. Elevated bass may give that impression though. Midrange has a ton of detail to my ears without being harsh or shouty


 
 Midrange can be detailed but still recessed. In fact, my favorite IEM for mids, the Pisces BA, has the mids recessed behind the treble. That doesn't mean that they are smudgey, just that they are less loud than the treble.


----------



## dontcallmejan

lurk650 said:


> Maybe depends on source. Right now they are running straight out of my Fiio M3. They've only had JLabs burn in test the past 24hrs. About to throw them on music, Drum and Breaks station on Spotify. Maybe they aren't really midcentric, but I don't find the mids reccesed. Elevated bass may give that impression though. Midrange has a ton of detail to my ears without being harsh or shouty


 
 Yes, they are really detailed. Tho I used different tips, did the bass port mod, and the upgrade cable(maybe just expectation bias on the cable or placebo) to reduced the mids bass bump.


----------



## Lurk650

cinder said:


> Midrange can be detailed but still recessed. In fact, my favorite IEM for mids, the Pisces BA, has the mids recessed behind the treble. That doesn't mean that they are smudgey, just that they are less loud than the treble.




Personally I feel the mids are in front of the highs, not by much but enough. Bette 10mm I find the mids behind the treble


----------



## Lurk650

dontcallmejan said:


> Yes, they are really detailed. Tho I used different tips, did the bass port mod, and the upgrade cable(maybe just expectation bias on the cable or placebo) to reduced the mids bass bump.




Just put on my stock cable from my banned iems and might be placebo but I swear it gained a bit of clarity and the soundstage got wider. Gonna try the silver plated 4 core I have on those iems


----------



## toddy0191

lurk650 said:


> Personally I feel the mids are in front of the highs, not by much but enough. Bette 10mm I find the mids behind the treble




+1

I'd definitely say the mids were the main strength of the pros. 

Bass is elevated and i agree that the mids are just slightly forward from the treble.


----------



## toddy0191

loomisjohnson said:


> try this guy:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LZ-A2s-HiFi-Music-Wired-Dynamic-In-ear-Earbuds-Earphones-Noise-Cancelling-Headphone-for-Computer-Mobile/32725689950.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.75.W0d2Li&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201602_4_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10067_10054_10069_10059_10058_418_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_6&btsid=ad787aaf-c627-457b-9168-699ba52bde91
> 
> "beijiale store"--he has 14 orders and 97% positive feedback with a lot of transactions. $19. let me know if you get burned.




Just checking my order and noticed they've raised the price to 72$.

http://s.aliexpress.com/YvqqYf6J

Here's hoping I still get mine and they don't get cancelled.


----------



## Roen

Here

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32726602233.html?aff_click_id=6bbc0eca5ff14f8c8bc3dd19a44f8ded-1474024513174-00332-FM3F2FmYn&aff_platform=y


----------



## tintheman

Hi everyone, has anyone  seen any shirt clip similar to the one from Pinnacle P1 that will fit for thicker cable? 
  
 http://www.meeaudio.com/ShirtClip-P1-MEE/


----------



## toddy0191

audio123 said:


> no offence but with higher quality recordings and a good source, it shows the flaws of xe800. on the other hand, havi b3 scales well. i would rather take vjjb k4 over xe800 and k4 is ard the same price




audio123 would you explain what the flaws are in your opinion?

Having never listened to any iem / headphones over 300$ I'd genuinely like to know what I'm missing as the xe800s sound amazing to me for the 18$ I paid.

Listening to Prokoviev piano concertos at the moment and to me the detail, clarity, timbre and seperation are fantastic, and the imaging is spot on IMO.


----------



## haiku

toddy0191 said:


> @audio123 would you explain what the flaws are in your opinion?
> 
> Having never listened to any iem / headphones over 300$ I'd genuinely like to know what I'm missing as the xe800s sound amazing to me for the 18$ I paid.
> 
> Listening to Prokoviev piano concertos at the moment and to me the detail, clarity, timbre and seperation are fantastic, and the imaging is spot on IMO.


 

 Being "allergic" to ba drivers like I am saves you at lot of cash, I can tell you...


----------



## CoiL

toddy0191 said:


> audio123 said:
> 
> 
> > no offence but with higher quality recordings and a good source, it shows the flaws of xe800. on the other hand, havi b3 scales well. i would rather take vjjb k4 over xe800 and k4 is ard the same price
> ...


 
 Don`t mind him... imho he is misguiding many ppl here and changing his opinions (which are often very exaggerated). 
  
 I don`t agree about his opinion on **** 4in1 and some others. Different persons have different personal preferences and perception (hearing etc) about sound, different tips used, source gear, amping, file quality etc. 
  
 And then there are differences in production QC and batches (some chinese IEMs change inner parts without noting users/buyers). 
  
  
 1 guy bashing some products with such exaggerated "emotional" posts... baaaah... forgetaboutit!


----------



## loomisjohnson

toddy0191 said:


> Just checking my order and noticed they've raised the price to 72$.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/YvqqYf6J
> 
> Here's hoping I still get mine and they don't get cancelled.


 

 i hope so too--there seems to be one outlier at $24 and that everyone else has raised the price (probably after reading this thread...)


----------



## DynamikeB

skullophile said:


> @roen I can name a few that I own
> In ascending price
> Tennmak dual driver
> Carrot Titta
> ...


 
 I agree with you on Carrot Titta. Had the pleasure to enjoy these for a little time and they have really sweet mids and nice warm balanced sound.


----------



## yoowan

toddy0191 said:


> @audio123 would you explain what the flaws are in your opinion?
> 
> Having never listened to any iem / headphones over 300$ I'd genuinely like to know what I'm missing as the xe800s sound amazing to me for the 18$ I paid.
> 
> Listening to Prokoviev piano concertos at the moment and to me the detail, clarity, timbre and seperation are fantastic, and the imaging is spot on IMO.


 
 I've been buying quite a few earphones lately, slowly but surely homing in on my preferred sound signature. As far as I can tell, for 18$ you can't find a better earphone for classical music or acoustical music in general. If you want a balanced sound signature with good clarity, separation and imaging the Vivo XE800 is the perfect starting point. I still think the GR07 on which it is apparently based, is slightly better (fuller sound) but this is nitpicking. The XE800 on the other hand has a mic which makes it perfect for use outdoors.


----------



## yangian

coil said:


> Don`t mind him... imho he is misguiding many ppl here and changing his opinions (which are often very exaggerated).
> 
> I don`t agree about his opinion on **** 4in1 and some others. Different persons have different personal preferences and perception (hearing etc) about sound, different tips used, source gear, amping, file quality etc.
> 
> ...


 
  
 NO, I don't think Audio123 is misleading. He is very exaggerated sometimes, that's true.


----------



## Podster

yangian said:


> NO, I don't think Audio123 is misleading. He is very exaggerated sometimes, that's true.


 

 Understatement of the friggin year


----------



## Majin

yoowan said:


> I've been buying quite a few earphones lately, slowly but surely homing in on my preferred sound signature. As far as I can tell, for 18$ you can't find a better earphone for classical music or acoustical music in general. If you want a balanced sound signature with good clarity, separation and imaging the Vivo XE800 is the perfect starting point. I still think the GR07 on which it is apparently based, is slightly better (fuller sound) but this is nitpicking. The XE800 on the other hand has a mic which makes it perfect for use outdoors.


 
  
 I really wanted to buy the XE800 but a lot of people say soundwise the 4in1 is a tier above.


----------



## Saoshyant

Just remember people, Mods said everyone gets a clean slate.  I don't really feel like watching this thread get shut down too.


----------



## Podster

saoshyant said:


> Just remember people, Mods said everyone gets a clean slate.  I don't really feel like watching this thread get shut down too.


 

 Sorry Saoshy, I was just exaggerating again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 DynaMike, you should hear those Titta's on Carot's Super Ernestolo/Pacolo DAC combo


----------



## audio123

coil said:


> Don`t mind him... imho he is misguiding many ppl here and changing his opinions (which are often very exaggerated).
> 
> I don`t agree about his opinion on **** 4in1 and some others. Different persons have different personal preferences and perception (hearing etc) about sound, different tips used, source gear, amping, file quality etc.
> 
> ...


 

 honestly dont think recommending established iems like andromeda, flc8s, etc is being misguiding/misleading as compared to recommending iems that have inconsistent qc imo


----------



## yoowan

majin said:


> I really wanted to buy the XE800 but a lot of people say soundwise the 4in1 is a tier above.


 
 I've never heard the 4in1 so I cannot tell you. I have a few hybrids in my possession and while they are quite good, I feel they are not as coherent in presenting acoustical music as a single dynamic driver does. It took a lot of listining to come to that conclusion as at first you're baffled by the detail.
  
 I believe if you start spending a few hundreds (because of R&D) on hybrids or ba's you can get better quality. If you spend below 50$ I think you're better off with a dynamic driver, especially if you prefer classical music and jazz.


----------



## Majin

yoowan said:


> I've never heard the 4in1 so I cannot tell you. I have a few hybrids in my possession and while they are quite good, I feel they are not as coherent in presenting acoustical music as a single dynamic driver does. It took a lot of listining to come to that conclusion as at first you're baffled by the detail.
> 
> I believe if you start spending a few hundreds (because of R&D) on hybrids or ba's you can get better quality. If you spend below 50$ I think you're better off with a dynamic driver, especially if you prefer classical music and jazz.


 
  
 Any comparison between these. The 1More Triple Driver has been on my list a really long time, but after reading about them being bass heavy i've shied away from them. The VSD3S has been high on joker his list and besting out the Havi.
  
 Vivo XE800
 Vsonic VSD3S
 HLSX 808
 1More Triple Driver


----------



## 1clearhead

majin said:


> I really wanted to buy the XE800 but a lot of people say soundwise the 4in1 is a tier above.


 

 Get both! Just different sound signatures.....I enjoy listening to both!


----------



## hakuzen

majin said:


> I really wanted to buy the XE800 but a lot of people say soundwise the 4in1 is a tier above.


 

 no 4in1 here, but comparing **** UEs and Vivo XE800, i'd say UEs are fuller and more complete overall, but the quiz is they have different signature. you don't get the vocals of xe800 in the UEs, for example, nor that airy sensation. i love both.


----------



## Majin

1clearhead said:


> Get both! Just different sound signatures.....I enjoy listening to both!


 
  
 Or use the money to get 1 high(er) end IEM? choices choices I am still waiting for the VE monk plus to come in and then evaluate from there.


----------



## B9Scrambler

majin said:


> Any comparison between these. The 1More Triple Driver has been on my list a really long time, but after reading about them being bass heavy i've shied away from them. The VSD3S has been high on joker his list and besting out the Havi.
> 
> Vivo XE800
> Vsonic VSD3S
> ...


 
  
 If you want to try a 1More hybrid that isn't bass heavy, the C1002 (Capsule) is worth a look. Sub-bass rolls off a little early, but it's tight and punchy and far from overpowering. Lots of treble detail with good extension. Very clear mids. Good balance overall, if slightly tilted towards upper frequencies. I find the cable is really noisy though, an issue I came across with the Piston 3 using the same cable.


----------



## yoowan

majin said:


> Any comparison between these. The 1More Triple Driver has been on my list a really long time, but after reading about them being bass heavy i've shied away from them. The VSD3S has been high on joker his list and besting out the Havi.
> 
> Vivo XE800
> Vsonic VSD3S
> ...


 
 They're all very good and were on heavy rotation at some point during the last half year. As I said I homed in slowly but surely on my preferred sound signature (and this will probably change even more as I gain experience), I started liking earphones with a balanced sound with good clarity and separation in a believable soundstage. You'll find supporters for all four earphones but for me at this moment if I have to make a choice it would be: XE800>Vsonic VSD3S>1More Triple Driver>HLSX 808. For my sound preference I do indeed find 1more triple driver has too much bass but I'm sure others think otherwise.
  
 I find it difficult to start A/B-ing them next to each other as the sound signatures are so different. You have to live for a considerable time with an earphone in order to assess its real strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Lurk650

As a past owner of the K4 it was good. Not great. Had good clarity and detail, nice warm sound but male vocals were a bit too thick and did not sound good to me. Plus fit was a pain in the ass, ended up having to super glue medium spin fit tips on them bc they were the only tips that sounded good on them but they would come off easy in my ear


----------



## nhlean96

1clearhead said:


> Get both! Just different sound signatures.....I enjoy listening to both!


 
 +1
 XE800 for Vocal
 4in1 for everthing else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For those who find the 4in1 harsh, especially some recent tracks. I'd recommend you guys doing some research about "loudness war". The 4in1 really shines with high dynamic range tracks but can be very harsh and fatiguing when fed with low DR tracks.
 P/s: I mainly listen to metal, hard rock. I'd avoid remastered and iTunes (or Spotify, ...) tracks, because most of them are remastered with low dynamic range, boosted vol, clipping, distortion, ...
 The best quality you can expect from an album is the Vinyl release. They're the best !


----------



## alucard177

Received my Rock Zircon, the build quality is incredible for a pair of $10 iems; very nice and light housings. 

My early impressions about the sound: very warm but fun sounding; recessed mids with a boosted (boomy) bass. Typical V shaped curve I would say. Reminds me a lot of the Piston 2.0. Due to the design of the housing, insertion and position is critical, move it a little bit and the sound becomes all muffled and pretty bad. Stock tips are pretty average, I'll try another type of tips later.

For $10 it's a great iem for the gym, bus, heavy bass lovers and really (at least for me) any situation when you don't need critical listening. I'm liking them a lot with EDM, more than my Philps SHE3590. Just don't expect a neutral or flat sounding iem here hehe.


----------



## smy1

Has anyone found any upgraded cables for Zs3?


----------



## CoiL

nhlean96 said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > Get both! Just different sound signatures.....I enjoy listening to both!
> ...


 
 Totally agree!
  
 Just listened to _Puscifer live album What is Puscifer_ 16/44 FLAC and _Steven Wilson - Get all You deserve HDDVD 16/48 FLAC_ on my DX5X - amazing SQ and dynamics! I could pinpoint ppl in crowd saying things, caughing, clapping etc. and also instruments are very transparent and layered, with feel like hearing it live in real life (not been on those concerts though).
  
 I will definitely get another 4in1 soon... and I will open them to compare to my early-hype unit inner parts to see if we are dealing with "downgrade" units lately.


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> If you want to try a *1More hybrid that isn't bass heavy, the C1002 (Capsule) is worth a look*. Sub-bass rolls off a little early, but it's tight and punchy and far from overpowering. Lots of treble detail with good extension. Very clear mids. Good balance overall, if slightly tilted towards upper frequencies. I find the cable is really noisy though, an issue I came across with the Piston 3 using the same cable.


 
  
 Yea, I tried these several months ago, sounds pretty good, but on the pricey side. Though, there best features for me personally is how these can be some of the most comfortable earphones I've ever worn 'till now.
  


yoowan said:


> They're all very good and were on heavy rotation at some point during the last half year. As I said I homed in slowly but surely on my preferred sound signature (and this will probably change even more as I gain experience), I started liking earphones with a balanced sound with good clarity and separation in a believable soundstage. You'll find supporters for all four earphones but for me at this moment if I have to make a choice it would be: XE800>Vsonic VSD3S>1More Triple Driver>HLSX 808. *For my sound preference I do indeed find 1more triple driver has too much bass but I'm sure others think otherwise*.
> 
> I find it difficult to start A/B-ing them next to each other as the sound signatures are so different. You have to live for a considerable time with an earphone in order to assess its real strengths and weaknesses.


 
  
 When I did an A/B comparison with the *1More Triple Driver* VS the *HLSX-BK50 *at my friends AKG headphone shop (which they carry other brands), I'd say I'll choose the BK50 over them any day --> bass sounds more natural, vocals are way better and realistic, highs and details impressive, and a wider soundstage. ....just my 2 cents.


----------



## CoiL

majin said:


> HLSX 808


 
 It is noticeably more V-shaped than 4in1 and its bass is "sloppy" compared to 4in1, especially without mods. 808 needs port closing and "special" extra wide bore tips to "shine" and tighten bass/percussion. With mods they are great hybrid, though, imho better options available by now. Even with mods, 808 sound very slightly "recessed" in mids. 4in1 mids are great and natural to my ears, slightly above neutral (with tennmak upgrade cable and spiral dot tips).


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> When I did an A/B comparison with the *1More Triple Driver* VS the *HLSX-BK50 *at my friends AKG headphone shop (which they carry other brands), I'd say I'll choose the BK50 over them any day --> bass sounds more natural, vocals are way better and realistic, highs and details impressive, and a wider soundstage. ....just my 2 cents.


 
 BK50 are great and organic smooth sounding in highs and mids. Great hybrid for ppl very sensitive to highs region but still getting all the details in highs.
 Imo, they are better than LZ A2S, especially in soudstage and imaging.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> Just listened to _Puscifer live album What is Puscifer_ 16/44 FLAC and _Steven Wilson - Get all You deserve HDDVD 16/48 FLAC_ on my DX5X - amazing SQ and dynamics! I could pinpoint ppl in crowd saying things, caughing, clapping etc. and also instruments are very transparent and layered, with feel like hearing it live in real life (not been on those concerts though).
> 
> *I will definitely get another 4in1 soon... and I will open them to compare to my early-hype unit inner parts to see if we are dealing with "downgrade" units lately.*


 
  
 YES!....The inner workings of the 4in1's!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 "Can't wait!"


----------



## Brian Coffey

coil said:


> BK50 are great and organic smooth sounding in highs and mids. Great hybrid for ppl very sensitive to highs region but still getting all the details in highs.
> Imo, they are better than LZ A2S, especially in soudstage and imaging.


 
 I agree on the BK50s. They have brought me nothing but pleasure are what keep me from purchasing the 4in1s. I am just not sure they would bring me enough benefits to justify the purchase. You have both don't you @CoiL ? What are your thoughts?


----------



## SuperMAG

Is there anyway to make vocals in 4in1 thicker or at least softer and easy on ears, upgrade cable, tips, anything, what about eq. i tried eq settings in poweramp to pop but it distorts other sounds, did similar in my laptop but got better results. the vocals are the only problem with my 4in1. Will post a newbie review soon. Got to say, burning these really made the difference.


----------



## Roen

majin said:


> I really wanted to buy the XE800 but a lot of people say soundwise the 4in1 is a tier above.


What sound signature are you looking for?


----------



## Roen

nhlean96 said:


> +1
> 
> XE800 for Vocal
> 
> ...


I was listening to MJ - Billie Jean 24/192 ripped from a vinyl, allegedly.

Harsh is an accurate description of the treble. Recessed is an accurate description of the mids.

Even my friend who usually listens to a SE535 agreed with my findings after be demoed my 4in1.


----------



## windcar

roen said:


> I was listening to MJ - Billie Jean 24/192 ripped from a vinyl, allegedly.
> 
> Harsh is an accurate description of the treble. Recessed is an accurate description of the mids.
> 
> Even my friend who usually listens to a SE535 agreed with my findings after be demoed my 4in1.


 
  
 Try reducing 4kHz with EQ, and reduce even more at the 2Khz. This will bring down the harshness in the high mids.


----------



## Roen

windcar said:


> Try reducing 4kHz with EQ, and reduce even more at the 2Khz. This will bring down the harshness in the high mids.


 

 Thanks for that.
  
 I usually prefer to listen without EQ, so I'm still searching for the right IEM for me, at any price.


----------



## pashhtk27

coil said:


> It is noticeably more V-shaped than 4in1 and its bass is "sloppy" compared to 4in1, especially without mods. 808 needs port closing and "special" extra wide bore tips to "shine" and tighten bass/percussion. With mods they are great hybrid, though, imho better options available by now. Even with mods, 808 sound very slightly "recessed" in mids. 4in1 mids are great and natural to my ears, slightly above neutral (with tennmak upgrade cable and spiral dot tips).




How would you compare the treble of **** 4in1 vs Hslx 808? I am using wide bore tips and have closed the front ports, and while they sound quite good, I can hear a lot of siblance in some of the tracks in listen to. I would like to know if the **** are sharper than hslx, and by how much?

I listen to jpop and anime music which is mainly vocal and can be very bright, and poorly recorded. I plan to use them when I'm carving for details, not as everyday driver. Some days I just feel the urge to do so. :')


----------



## DynamikeB

podster said:


> Sorry Saoshy, I was just exaggerating again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's not in my league yet, but it looks like a nice combo...


----------



## mochill

roen said:


> windcar said:
> 
> 
> > Try reducing 4kHz with EQ, and reduce even more at the 2Khz. This will bring down the harshness in the high mids.
> ...


Shozy zero


----------



## Majin

roen said:


> What sound signature are you looking for?


 
  
 Looking for a balanced / forward vocals/mid sound signature. Loving the KZ ED9 but it lacks clarity. The UE TF10 lacks the forward vocals from the Custom Livewires.


----------



## DeLuX

coil said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> Just listened to _Puscifer live album What is Puscifer_ 16/44 FLAC and _Steven Wilson - Get all You deserve HDDVD 16/48 FLAC_ on my DX5X - amazing SQ and dynamics! I could pinpoint ppl in crowd saying things, caughing, clapping etc. and also instruments are very transparent and layered, with feel like hearing it live in real life (not been on those concerts though).
> 
> I will definitely get another 4in1 soon... and I will open them to compare to my early-hype unit inner parts to see if we are dealing with "downgrade" units lately.




I just did that, bought a pair when they first came out, and now got a second pair from a different seller for backup is I love mine. Will be interesting to a/b them to see what's going on with the different opinions


----------



## Podster

dynamikeb said:


> It's not in my league yet, but it looks like a nice combo...


 

 LOL, that's my favorite line to myself.........."One Day", I got to hear this setup because my buddy has his by his bedside sitting atop his Cambridge Audio Azur 840C. Also sounded very sweet with my Rockets that I had with me that day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The funniest part about his rig is he lives just outside Denver and is a Broncos fanatic so he sees the orange and blue of the Carot stuff and just buys it, don't think he even ever read up on them as he just wanted the orange and blue setup! LOL He bought the Super Titta's too but I think we both prefer the sound of the Titta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To top it off he went and put AQ blue Diamondback .5 mtr ic's on it and it's cute, I need to have him send me a picture of it because I'm not doing justice to how sweet it looks sitting on that black Azur


----------



## Roen

majin said:


> Looking for a balanced / forward vocals/mid sound signature. Loving the KZ ED9 but it lacks clarity. The UE TF10 lacks the forward vocals from the Custom Livewires.


 
 Havi B3?


----------



## Podster

roen said:


> Havi B3?


 

 Agreed, just have them on some quality power


----------



## B9Scrambler

YHC S600 is much sexier in clear/white vs. black/gold, imo.


----------



## Roen

mochill said:


> Shozy zero


 

 Why? Aren't the mids recessed when compared to a flat sound signature?


----------



## Roen

If I'm planning to get the Havi B3 Pro 1, any reason why I should get the Tennmak Pro if I want something with good sub-bass and mid-bass, non-recessed mids that are forward of treble and excellent, not just above average but excellent details?


----------



## Majin

roen said:


> Havi B3?


 
  
 Ye i'm looking into those but i hope my phone can drive it. Don't want to walk around with an amp. 
  
 I shall put them on my wishlist for next month salary.


----------



## Roen

majin said:


> Ye i'm looking into those but i hope my phone can drive it. Don't want to walk around with an amp.
> 
> I shall put them on my wishlist for next month salary.


 

 I'd also recommend a cheap DAC/AMP at this point as well.
  
 EDIT: Just saw the not wanting to walk around with an amp. Oops.
  
 I'll have to show my monstrosity once I get all the parts:
  
 iP6+ -> Lightning extender -> Lightning to 30 Pin -> 30 Pin CCK -> Encore mDSD -> Headphone out
  
 Look ma, no wires!


----------



## Majin

roen said:


> I'd also recommend a cheap DAC/AMP at this point as well.
> 
> EDIT: Just saw the not wanting to walk around with an amp. Oops.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well if it's a really small amp then it might be ok but most of them are bulky. The only one that piqued my interest was the zuperdac or something like that.


----------



## Roen

The Encore mDSD is about the same size, that's the only type I want to lug around. The major difference is that the mDSD will do 32/384 and DSD256 natively vs. 24/192


----------



## toddy0191

roen said:


> If I'm planning to get the Havi B3 Pro 1, any reason why I should get the Tennmak Pro if I want something with good sub-bass and mid-bass, non-recessed mids that are forward of treble and excellent, not just above average but excellent details?




I'm sure there are better headphones at a higher price, but there are a lot of people including myself that love the pros. 

Like I've said before they're the most detailed mids I've heard. My highest point of reference is my akg k545 over ears and honestly I'd rather listen to the pros.

All the reviews on here give them top marks.

Keep in mind they improve with burn in too.


For the price they're a no brainer.


----------



## mochill

roen said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Shozy zero
> ...


They are not, bass and mids are blalanced with a slightly trble roll off.


----------



## Podster

toddy0191 said:


> I'm sure there are better headphones at a higher price, but there are a lot of people including myself that love the pros.
> 
> Like I've said before they're the most detailed mids I've heard. My highest point of reference is my akg k545 over ears and honestly I'd rather listen to the pros.
> 
> ...


 

 Indeed, I still buy gear like crazy but truth be told one is probably 85% of reaching the portable audio pinnacle with Havi B3 Pro1 off a JDS C421 fed by a FiiO X3ii
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For just under $400 this setup will enchant one


----------



## endia

toddy0191 said:


> I'm sure there are better headphones at a higher price, but there are a lot of people including myself that love the pros.



which pro may i ask? havi b3 or tennmak? thanks in advance..


----------



## toddy0191

endia said:


> which pro may i ask? havi b3 or tennmak? thanks in advance..




Oops forgot they were both called pros!

I was talking about the Tennmak, but i really want the havi b3 pros too.


----------



## Lurk650

roen said:


> I'd also recommend a cheap DAC/AMP at this point as well.
> 
> EDIT: Just saw the not wanting to walk around with an amp. Oops.
> 
> ...




Lol Oppo HA2 has a built in cck so just one regular lightning cable and you are good to go. Plus it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Happytalk

lurk650 said:


> Lol Oppo HA2 has a built in cck so just one regular lightning cable and you are good to go. Plus it sounds fantastic.



Can you recommend a short lightning cable that works and sounds good?


----------



## Lurk650

happytalk said:


> Can you recommend a short lightning cable that works and sounds good?




Pretty sure they are all the same. I'm an Android guy. I did test the feature with my daughters iPod though

The HA2 includes a super small lightning cable though


----------



## Roen

toddy0191 said:


> I'm sure there are better headphones at a higher price, but there are a lot of people including myself that love the pros.
> 
> Like I've said before they're the most detailed mids I've heard. My highest point of reference is my akg k545 over ears and honestly I'd rather listen to the pros.
> 
> ...


Have you tried a Havi B3? How does the detail compare?


----------



## Roen

lurk650 said:


> Lol Oppo HA2 has a built in cck so just one regular lightning cable and you are good to go. Plus it sounds fantastic.


I looked for a cable less solution because the cable always gets kinked and fails after my devices sit in my front pants pocket too long. I like my high fidelity on the go, commuting in the subway and all.


----------



## DynamikeB

Podster  LOL wow, this is true love of colours!


----------



## kubin2984

after 1 month shipping


----------



## scizzro

kubin2984 said:


> after 1 month shipping


 
 Nice! Looking forward to your thoughts on these. 
  
 Your post made me check my tracking number... my XE800 shipped on Sept 25 - and to my surprise it's already in New York! Estimated delivery time is 10/3. That's 8 days, or 6 business days! From China to USA! I waited over 3 weeks for my last AliE order...


----------



## pashhtk27

I have a topping nx2 amp, will that be a good enough pair with b3 pro?

Also any cheap $1-2 earphone case with net on both sides. Helps putting 2 earphones in one.


----------



## Roen

pashhtk27 said:


> I have a topping nx2 amp, will that be a good enough pair with b3 pro?
> 
> Also any cheap $1-2 earphone case with net on both sides. Helps putting 2 earphones in one.


I'm sure that'll be fine.

I'm hoping my 40 mW Amp will be enough.


----------



## Roen

Sensitivity of the Havi B3 Pro 1 is 115 dB / mW.
 Impedance is 32 ohms.
 I'm hoping the power output is 40 mW @ 32 ohms so let's assume that it is.
  
 At 40 mW, I can get to just over 130 dB.
  
 That's ear-damaging levels, correct?


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

I can't find any fault of the 4in1s, it's quite balanced and "listenable", even straight out of my iPod classic(wav) it sounds " alright ", with right amount of bass, mid not really recessed, no harsh or sibilant on treble; on my modded dx90, it lacks a little of energy, vocal is thinner but still hold up to it's overall balance sound sig. I will not compare it a 10x more expensive BA phone, that's a very different listening experience!
I have to say it's value for money we pay, and we are not going to eat shark fin every meal, are we?


----------



## Roen

mltkshhbt said:


> I can't find any fault of the 4in1s, it's quite balanced and "listenable", even straight out of my iPod classic(wav) it sounds " alright ", with right amount of bass, mid not really recessed, no harsh or sibilant on treble; on my modded dx90, it lacks a little of energy, vocal is thinner but still hold up to it's overall balance sound sig. I will not compare it a 10x more expensive BA phone, that's a very different listening experience!
> I have to say it's value for money we pay, and we are not going to eat shark fin every meal, are we?


 
  
 We must listen differently then, because I'm sensitive to treble and the 4in1's were borderline painful when I put them in my ears the first time. I also thought, what happened to the mids?

 When did you buy your pair? I'm wondering if there were some manufacturing differences between periods.


----------



## RedJohn456

Hey guys my AK Audio Dolphin 6BA review is   http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-dolphin-6ba/reviews/16980
  
 There is also an official thread if anyone wants to check it out! http://www.head-fi.org/t/820721/the-super-dolphin-6ba-not-just-an-aquatic-mammal


----------



## AudioNewbi3

So after spending an *extremely brief* session (3~4 hours) with my CUIEM from Taobao, I would like to present my *initial brief impression*
  
_Kindly note that what is mentioned is purely my own view, and as always your millage may undoubtedly vary. Take it with a grain of salt. _
  
 First off, some pictures! (Sorry for the crappy cell phone shots)

  
 
  
 Specs:
 1 DD + 2BA (Knowles 29689 + Knowles 30095)
 3 sound tubes
 3 Cross Over (1 Low (DD), 1 Mid-High (29689), 1Ultra High (30095))
 0.78mm 2-Pin
  
 Tips Used:
 JVC Spiral Dots (M)
  
 Price
 1000RMB
  
 Impressions:

 The first thing which strikes me most about these IEM's is their imaging and soundstage, they far outperform my current collection of IEM (even my GDH 4BA). 
 I can clearly tell where the sound is coming from and the positioning of each instruments. Separation is also very good in that you can properly distinguish between the "layers" in the music.
 Everything sounds "out of my head" instead of stemming from the center of my head. 
  
 Highs are "sparkly" and well extended (enough to satisfy a treble head like me). Bass is well controlled and not in any sense bloated. They are able to provide the "meat" or "tactility" of cello notes in an orchestral piece. 
 Of course, nothing is perfect and yes, the mids in this IEM is somewhat recessed. Probably due to the slight V-Shape tunning to give off an impression of larger soundstaging.

 This is so far the only IEM which I have owned which reminds me of my ROSE MOJITO (For those in the know, you will know what I am talking about =P )
  
 Freq Response Graph

  
  


 Do note that all the tunning and driver arrangement as well as cross-overs are custom fitted by the IEM seller. I told him that I would be mainly using these IEM for instrumental and orchestral music and he came up with the driver plan for the IEM. Also, I sent him examples of music I plan to listen to via Youku so he can have a better understanding and further refine the tunning to suit my preference.

 Overall, extremely satisfied with my purchase.

 Cheers


----------



## AudioNewbi3

redjohn456 said:


> Hey guys my AK Audio Dolphin 6BA review is   http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-dolphin-6ba/reviews/16980
> 
> There is also an official thread if anyone wants to check it out! http://www.head-fi.org/t/820721/the-super-dolphin-6ba-not-just-an-aquatic-mammal


 
 Still can't locate them on Taobao.....sad......


----------



## Ahmad313

mltkshhbt said:


> I can't find any fault of the 4in1s, it's quite balanced and "listenable", even straight out of my iPod classic(wav) it sounds " alright ", with right amount of bass, mid not really recessed, no harsh or sibilant on treble; on my modded dx90, it lacks a little of energy, vocal is thinner but still hold up to it's overall balance sound sig. I will not compare it a 10x more expensive BA phone, that's a very different listening experience!
> 
> I have to say it's value for money we pay, and we are not going to eat shark fin every meal, are we?



 

I am 100% agree with your impressions 4in1 is an excellent iem for their asking price.


----------



## RedJohn456

audionewbi3 said:


> Still can't locate them on Taobao.....sad......


 

 Its exclusive to AK Audio AFAIK, hope that helps


----------



## AudioNewbi3

redjohn456 said:


> Its exclusive to AK Audio AFAIK, hope that helps


 
 Ah I see I see. Thanks for the info mate! 
 I will have a look at their Taobao Store and see if they list it there.....


----------



## Roen

Anyone know of any Chinese / Asian IEMs that are sweat proof for use when running or doing heavy exertion activities?

I need something that will stand up to waterfalls of sweat.


----------



## crabdog

roen said:


> Anyone know of any Chinese / Asian IEMs that are sweat proof for use when running or doing heavy exertion activities?
> 
> I need something that will stand up to waterfalls of sweat.


 
 Alpha & Delta D2
http://www.lendmeurears.com/search.php?search_query=Alpha+%26+Delta+D2&Search=


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

roen said:


> We must listen differently then, because I'm sensitive to treble and the 4in1's were borderline painful when I put them in my ears the first time. I also thought, what happened to the mids?
> 
> 
> When did you buy your pair? I'm wondering if there were some manufacturing differences between periods.


From the banned seller...


----------



## Roen

mltkshhbt said:


> From the banned seller...


When did you buy them?


----------



## notamethlab

Although we have been spoiled with so many amazing iems I'm still curious to how the LZ A1 and LZ A2 sound lol


----------



## RedJohn456

notamethlab said:


> Although we have been spoiled with so many amazing iems I'm still curious to how the LZ A1 and LZ A2 sound lol


 

 The LZ A2 is still a force to be reckoned yet. I still pull it out time to time for a listen and I am reminded all over again why they kick so much ass. They essentially kicked off this whole DIY scene that is so popular these days.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

roen said:


> When did you buy them?


I received it about a week ago.


----------



## Ahmad313

mltkshhbt said:


> From the banned seller...


 
 I  also purchased from the same seller about one month ago and honestly this seller never made me disappointed.


----------



## feeble

You guys have me conflicted about the 4 in 1s. I was all ready to buy, then there's been an onslaught of negative reviews this week.

I have a few Ali coupons expiring tomorrow. For $30, would you recommend the vjjb k4+cheap KZ or the 4in1s? Would prefer something warmer, closer to the piston 2 in signature, also something more durable (i am quite rough with my iems, the joyroom e107 broke in like 2 months).


----------



## crabdog

feeble said:


> You guys have me conflicted about the 4 in 1s. I was all ready to buy, then there's been an onslaught of negative reviews this week.
> 
> I have a few Ali coupons expiring tomorrow. For $30, would you recommend the vjjb k4+cheap KZ or the 4in1s? Would prefer something warmer, closer to the piston 2 in signature, also something more durable (i am quite rough with my iems, the joyroom e107 broke in like 2 months).



The 4in1 is not what I would call warm. I think you'd be happier with the k4 and kz combination.


----------



## danimoca

I dont see many people talking about the Somic V4. But the few reviews there are say wonders about them. 

Are they really that good?


----------



## peter123

feeble said:


> You guys have me conflicted about the 4 in 1s. I was all ready to buy, then there's been an onslaught of negative reviews this week.
> 
> I have a few Ali coupons expiring tomorrow. For $30, would you recommend the vjjb k4+cheap KZ or the 4in1s? Would prefer something warmer, closer to the piston 2 in signature, also something more durable (i am quite rough with my iems, the joyroom e107 broke in like 2 months).




Let me know when you find a pair of IEM's with only positive impressions. Meanwhile I'll go back to my cryosleep


----------



## MuZo2

peter123 said:


> Let me know when you find a pair of IEM's with only positive impressions. Meanwhile I'll go back to my cryosleep


 

 May be you should check TOTL iems above 2K price


----------



## H20Fidelity

I don't know of one single IEM everyone agreed was good, over almost 5 years on Head-fi.


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, I wonder what the least expensive IEM here is that can keep up with Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto...  any suggestions?


----------



## zedbg

I finally found mmcx cable with buttons and mic for my **** 4in1 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-1-2M-Oxygen-free-Copper-Earphone-Cable-HiFi-Headset-Line-with-Mic-Upgrade-Cable-for/32702653075.html


----------



## Robert Turnbull

What do you guys think of this? Its not aptx enabled.. But looks like its got an mmcx connector haha!
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Ooriginal-BH-06X-Wireless-Sport-Bluetooth-Earphone-Bluetooth-4-0-Noise-Isolation-Headphones-Transparent-Headphones/32657872866.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.MZGCAA


----------



## slowpickr

h20fidelity said:


> I don't know of one single IEM everyone agreed was good, over almost 5 years on Head-fi.


 
  Ha, ha I was thinking the same thing.  Some folks appear to not like anything (no matter the price) by their comments.


----------



## feeble

crabdog said:


> The 4in1 is not what I would call warm. I think you'd be happier with the k4 and kz combination.


 Thank you for actually giving me an answer.



peter123 said:


> Let me know when you find a pair of IEM's with only positive impressions. Meanwhile I'll go back to my cryosleep





h20fidelity said:


> I don't know of one single IEM everyone agreed was good, over almost 5 years on Head-fi.


 Come on, I think its clear that is not what I meant. There isn't even a topic you could find 100% agreement on. Where did I ask for IEMs with only positive reviews? I mean I am even asking about buying KZs where no one can even agree on the best (or even the worst) of their entire lineup.

The keyword I used is onslaught. It has been overwhelmingly negative lately, enough to keep me from purchasing. It went from hypetrain levels of 80+% positive to very mixed (50% positive).


----------



## Majin

feeble said:


> Thank you for actually giving me an answer.
> 
> Come on, I think its clear that is not what I meant. There isn't even a topic you could find 100% agreement on. Where did I ask for IEMs with only positive reviews? I mean I am even asking about buying KZs where no one can even agree on the best (or even the worst) of their entire lineup.
> 
> The keyword I used is onslaught. It has been overwhelmingly negative lately, enough to keep me from purchasing. It went from hypetrain levels of 80+% positive to very mixed (50% positive).


 
  
 The majority of the KZ people are saying ED9 - ATE - KZ3 with maybe with the ATR in the mix. But it is hard to compare when you can't A/B them. I thought my SHE 3580 was great back then but it's really grainy when i compare them with my KZ ED9.


----------



## SuperMAG

why is all musicmaker tk13 reviews and even main topic closed or blocked.
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tk13
  
 i wanna know more about tk12/13 before buying them, as i understand tk12 has more bass quantity, and tk13 has better mids and treble and tighter bas but some people said that after burning tk13 more then 250hrs the bass becomes more then tk12.
  
 i wanna confirm and read the reviews etc. Are vocals also thick and soft on tk13 like tk12. what about 3d imaging etc.
  
 would you guys say that musicmaker tk12/13 is currently the best under 100 iem on the market and for simi bassheads.


----------



## bzfrank

Don't know why the TK12/13 threads are blocked either. I think it happened around the time when the banned IEM draw its bloody path through the forum and it may be collateral.
  
 Get the TK13, its has plenty of bass (after burn-in) and sounds great. Its my default IEM for the iHifi812v2 now these days.


----------



## Saoshyant

Interesting...  wasn't aware the TK13 was locked.  This reminds me I haven't listened to the TK11 in awhile, I should dust those off.


----------



## RedzillaR35

Hey, my 4in1's have arrived today. I haven't posted here since my days building DIY amps in Altoids tins 15+ years ago but have been following the forums closely for the past few months and decided to jump on the ****/Chinese train due to the positive and detailed feedback here. They took 24 days to arrive to London, UK. Tracking info still says they haven't made it to the UK though.
  
 A brief note before burn in:
  
 Built like a tank, very impressed with the build and (silver/transparent) cable. The units are very heavy (compared to my Soundmagic's) but feel very comfortable in the ear. Came with a small case and numerous tips, clip and those over the ear plastic thingies (technical term). They did not come in any **** branded packaging.
  
 Sound:
  
 Highs: Initially like a couple of mosquitos fighting to the death with very stabby daggers in my ear canals, especially when fed by my acoustically terrible LG G4. I've used the tips they came with and also some Comply foam tips with no noticeable difference. A lot of sibilance with 'Esses' making lyrics feel over pronounced. Cymbals & high hats feel crashy or tinny and female or higher pitched voices come across as thin and repressed. After some hours of playing things seem to be improving, will update later.
  
 Mids: When not being overpowered by the highs these are quite nice. A more 3D presentation and fidelity than my Soundmagic E10s while remaining neutral.
  
 Bass: Tight, not boomy at all, I'm no basshead and like this quite a lot. They feel natural and quite flat in response, which is what I look for in headphone/speaker.
  
 Soundstage, noticeable width and separation when the highs aren't distracting from the experience. I've heard setups with an overly wide soundstage that feels unnatural, this is not the case here.
  
 Playing back FLACS on my old iRiver IHP-120 (rockboxed), LG G4 (Tidal FLAC),  Benchmark DAC1 fed by a Rasberry Pi & HiFiberry Digi+ and finally straight out of a Naim Nait 5i (Pi>Benchmark>Nait). Naturally the G4 sounds terrible and I feel these are so far are showing up the LG's weaknesses to a greater extent than my wallet friendly Soundmagic's.
  
 I'm hopeful these will improve with some burn in so take the above with a pinch of salt, will feedback after a couple days. They seem to be improving after a few hours of playing around, or my ears are getting used to them. 
  
 Speak soon!


----------



## Majin

supermag said:


> why is all musicmaker tk13 reviews and even main topic closed or blocked.
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tk13
> 
> i wanna know more about tk12/13 before buying them, as i understand tk12 has more bass quantity, and tk13 has better mids and treble and tighter bas but some people said that after burning tk13 more then 250hrs the bass becomes more then tk12.
> ...


 
  
 Probably because at the time it was advertised by the banned seller. It's a pity that those threads are closed and other sellers are still selling them.


----------



## Roen

feeble said:


> You guys have me conflicted about the 4 in 1s. I was all ready to buy, then there's been an onslaught of negative reviews this week.
> 
> I have a few Ali coupons expiring tomorrow. For $30, would you recommend the vjjb k4+cheap KZ or the 4in1s? Would prefer something warmer, closer to the piston 2 in signature, also something more durable (i am quite rough with my iems, the joyroom e107 broke in like 2 months).


Do you like v-shaped sound signature? What sound signature are you looking for?

Mind you my review is not negative. It does well for the price. I just found out I don't like v-shaped.


----------



## goldtuba

majin said:


> Probably because at the time it was advertised by the banned seller. It's a pity that those threads are closed and other sellers are still selling them.


 

 I haven't been on this thread for too long, but which seller are you referring?  Are we allowed to discuss the Musicmaker IEMs because I just got the TK12?


----------



## Majin

goldtuba said:


> I haven't been on this thread for too long, but which seller are you referring?  Are we allowed to discuss the Musicmaker IEMs because I just got the TK12?


 
  
 No clue for some reason i see some people openly talk about the TK's but don't say a word about the banned IEM.


----------



## Roen

mltkshhbt said:


> I received it about a week ago.


Hmm....most likely not a production variance then. I'll just chalk it up to different IEM backgrounds and different perceptions of sound.


----------



## Saoshyant

My guess would be concerning the TK13 is, if you can't find another seller than the banned one that sells it, it's probably best just to either not discuss it, or ask a mod for clarification.


----------



## goldtuba

majin said:


> No clue for some reason i see some people openly talk about the TK's but don't say a word about the banned IEM.


 

 I think I know which one is the banned IEM.  I almost jumped on the train, but couldn't pull the trigger.  I pre-order the Master 6 from Trinity instead.


----------



## Lurk650

Message a mod to get the TK12 and 13 reviews opened. They shouldn't be banned and probably just forgot to do it. 

The banned IEM is the DQSM D2, at one point Easy Earphones who is the banned seller was the only one selling it but also the brand DQSM was part of the fiasco so all of their IEMs are now allowed to be discussed. Even this post explaining the situation is not allowed


----------



## Lurk650

Tennmak Bassoon 

Tennmak Bassoon On Ear Sport Earphone with Volume Control and Microphone , universal version
 http://s.aliexpress.com/e6VbUr6j 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## goldtuba

lurk650 said:


> Message a mod to get the TK12 and 13 reviews opened. They shouldn't be banned and probably just forgot to do it.
> 
> The banned IEM is the DQSM D2, at one point Easy Earphones who is the banned seller was the only one selling it but also the brand DQSM was part of the fiasco so all of their IEMs are now allowed to be discussed. Even this post explaining the situation is not allowed


 

 I just did message a mod.  Thank you for your help.  I have no interest in getting anybody into trouble, and have derailed the thread long enough.


----------



## DynamikeB

About my 4in1 ****.  I bought it from the banned seller, I think.
 I use it (like all my other earphones or headphones) with my iPod Classic, Fiio A3, nothing fancy or high end, but at least, I always compare with the same source.
  
 After about a week of regular use (and I cannot out another in my ears for now), I really like them.  
 They are not bassy, but the bass it there and has impact.  Bass hits harder than Fidue A73, but maybe a bit less precise, but no by much.  Still, bass is stronger with the 4in1.
 Mids are nice, helped by the warmth provided by the bass.  Detail is pretty good, not on par with A73, but warmer and smoother, I would say.
 Highs are details and forward but nowhere near as aggressive as A73 (or as harsh as Vsonic VSD3 and VSD1S / or as grainy as the KZ ED Special Edition).
  
 They rock with alternative or rock or metal.  They shine with smoother music (David Gilmour, Peter Gabriel).  Voices, male and especially female sound very good (borderline awesome) for the price.
  
 They are faily easy to drive, and so far, for the price I paid (around 40 CAD), I cannot fault them.  Hell, I could not fault them at twice that price.
 They are fairly heavy, but really comfy and I even wear them over the ear without any issue, and for a while.
  
 It's all question of opinions, and ears, I agree, and this is all IMHO.


----------



## mashuto

I am pretty new around here, but have been lurking for a while and like all the talk about the **** 4in1s in the old thread so I ordered a pair about a month ago and received them about a week ago. My first impressions kind of matched some of what others have been saying about the treble. It was harsh and kind of hurt my ears so I put the pair down until today. I was using my android phone with arise sound mods (with viper4android clarity and bass enhanced). In the meantime however I picked up a fiio e17k (my first amp/dac) and today have been using the headphones with the e17k. To my ear the sound is a lot better, though the treble was still kind of harsh. At the moment, I have it eq'd at -4 treble and +2 bass. The bass without the eq was nice and punchy without being too much, but I like just a little extra bass. The -4 on the treble seems to tone down the harshness, but at the same time kind of seems to lose a little bit of the clarity of the sound.
  
 I recently also picked up a pair of trinity vyrus headphones. I know these arent chinese, but just as a comparison here, the 4in1s definitely seem to have an edge in how clear the sound is over the vyruses. There is definitely more bass with the vyrus (with the filters I am using), but a little less of that punch, and the sound is much smoother. Enjoying both so far, but the vyrus has been a lot easier to listen to because its just less harsh overall, though maybe lacking a little bit in detail compared to the 4in1's. Of course take this with a grain of salt, Im not completely up to speed with all the audiophile terms and have never listened to anything super high end, so my frame of reference is pretty much all sub $100 pairs. Though for 35 bucks, the 4in1s are absolutely worth the price.


----------



## MuZo2

All guys reporting harshness with any iem should play with insertion depth.
 Small tips with wide bore and deep insertion
 Large tips wide bore shallow insertion


----------



## Tonx

lurk650 said:


> Tennmak Bassoon
> 
> Tennmak Bassoon On Ear Sport Earphone with Volume Control and Microphone , universal version
> http://s.aliexpress.com/e6VbUr6j
> (from AliExpress Android)


 
 This is definatly not what I expected


----------



## toddy0191

RedzillaR35 You need to root your G4 and install viper4android. It massively improves it's audio capabilities.


----------



## 1clearhead

ahmad313 said:


> mltkshhbt said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find any fault of the 4in1s, it's quite balanced and "listenable", even straight out of my iPod classic(wav) it sounds " alright ", with right amount of bass, mid not really recessed, no harsh or sibilant on treble; on my modded dx90, it lacks a little of energy, vocal is thinner but still hold up to it's overall balance sound sig. I will not compare it a 10x more expensive BA phone, that's a very different listening experience!
> ...


 
  
 +1  4in1's are really good!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thumbs up!
  
 I am also a true believer in burn-in. For example, first impressions of any IEM, for that matter, aren't always the best impressions to go with. That's like saying you know someone that you just met yesterday, but finally got to know their true colors a few weeks later.....Or, trying to drive-off in a car in "0" degrees temperature before warming it up for at least 20 minutes! So finally, every new IEM should be given some "break-in time" before giving any impressions, especially coming right out of a new package.


----------



## mashuto

muzo2 said:


> All guys reporting harshness with any iem should play with insertion depth.
> Small tips with wide bore and deep insertion
> Large tips wide bore shallow insertion


 

 How much does insertion depth really affect that? I always find larger tips with shallower insertion depth are best for me. More comfortable that way, but its also the only real way I can get a good seal. I find it really difficult to get a seal with narrower tips even when inserting them deeper into my ear. But even with a good seal, the treble from the 4in1s was definitely more harsh than I am used to (and for what I like).


----------



## danimoca

I do believe in burn-in.

But I am more of a believer in "brain" burn in.


----------



## RedzillaR35

toddy0191 said:


> @RedzillaR35 You need to root your G4 and install viper4android. It massively improves it's audio capabilities.


 
  
 Toddy, after my G4 went into bootloop and it took a month for them to repair I've been a bit wary of rooting it, though on your recommendation I'll give it a go today and report back. Cheers!


----------



## VinceHill24

Had some time listening to Magaosi K1 which i've just received today. Initial impressions the sound signature is more towards the darker side with rich and smooth midrange unlike my expectation as coming off from the 4in1 and the banned one (white filter) which both i consider more towards brighter IEM. When i put on the K1 ootb (which by default installed with silver filter - most bass) instantly i felt like an atomic bomb just drop in my head! The bass was just too much for me to handle after few days of listening with 4in1. Immediately i change the filter to grey one which is in the middle of the 3 filters and it all got better. Despite having enhanced bass frequency, it doesn't affect the clarity of midrange at all, treble sounds smooth to me no sibilance,no hot treble or harshness, just enough brightness that i would appreciate for non-fatiguing listening. I ended up with black filter anyway which is the least bassy ones and i think more listening is needed. The bass of this is definitely something a basshead would appreciate. I don't have good setup for critical listening as i just listen mostly with my Note 3 and Benjie S5 but i feel a good DAP/DAC can bring out the full potential of the K1. Your mileage may vary so take this with a pinch of salt.


----------



## peter123

vincehill24 said:


> Had some time listening to Magaosi K1 which i've just received today. Initial impressions the sound signature is more towards the darker side with rich and smooth midrange unlike my expectation as coming off from the 4in1 and the banned one (white filter) which both i consider more towards brighter IEM. When i put on the K1 ootb (which by default installed with silver filter - most bass) instantly i felt like an atomic bomb just drop in my head! The bass was just too much for me to handle after few days of listening with 4in1. Immediately i change the filter to grey one which is in the middle of the 3 filters and it all got better. Despite having enhanced bass frequency, it doesn't affect the clarity of midrange at all, treble sounds smooth to me no sibilance,no hot treble or harshness, just enough brightness that i would appreciate for non-fatiguing listening. I ended up with black filter anyway which is the least bassy ones and i think more listening is needed. The bass of this is definitely something a basshead would appreciate. I don't have good setup for critical listening as i just listen mostly with my Note 3 and Benjie S5 but i feel a good DAP/DAC can bring out the full potential of the K1. Your mileage may vary so take this with a pinch of salt.




Interesting, my pair should arrive next week if everything goes smoothly. 

So how's the midrange on them: recessed, forward, thin or full and lush?


----------



## VinceHill24

peter123 said:


> Interesting, my pair should arrive next week if everything goes smoothly.
> 
> So how's the midrange on them: recessed, forward, thin or full and lush?


The midrange does not sound recessed as what the FR chart shows, in fact it sound forward especially now that I'm with the black filter which tame the bass a lot. The midrange sounded warm/lush to me. IMO the black filter sounds the best to me currently. Looking forward your impressions soon.


----------



## crabdog

vincehill24 said:


> Had some time listening to Magaosi K1 which i've just received today. Initial impressions the sound signature is more towards the darker side with rich and smooth midrange unlike my expectation as coming off from the 4in1 and the banned one (white filter) which both i consider more towards brighter IEM. When i put on the K1 ootb (which by default installed with silver filter - most bass) instantly i felt like an atomic bomb just drop in my head! The bass was just too much for me to handle after few days of listening with 4in1. Immediately i change the filter to grey one which is in the middle of the 3 filters and it all got better. Despite having enhanced bass frequency, it doesn't affect the clarity of midrange at all, treble sounds smooth to me no sibilance,no hot treble or harshness, just enough brightness that i would appreciate for non-fatiguing listening. I ended up with black filter anyway which is the least bassy ones and i think more listening is needed. The bass of this is definitely something a basshead would appreciate. I don't have good setup for critical listening as i just listen mostly with my Note 3 and Benjie S5 but i feel a good DAP/DAC can bring out the full potential of the K1. Your mileage may vary so take this with a pinch of salt.


 
 Shells are plastic right?


----------



## VinceHill24

crabdog said:


> Shells are plastic right?


Ya shells are plastic so they're very light unlike the 4in1 and the banned one. Once you get a good comfortable fit, i almost can't feel it's weight on my ears.


----------



## SuperMAG

how is soundstage, 3d imaging, clarity micro details compared to 4in1.


----------



## Lurk650

He just got them. Let's let them get burned in a but before going off initial impressions when comparing


----------



## peter123

vincehill24 said:


> The midrange does not sound recessed as what the FR chart shows, in fact it sound forward especially now that I'm with the black filter which tame the bass a lot. The midrange sounded warm/lush to me. IMO the black filter sounds the best to me currently. Looking forward your impressions soon.




Thanks! Sounds good to me. I also get the impression that I'll prefer the black filters as well. 



vincehill24 said:


> Ya shells are plastic so they're very light unlike the 4in1 and the banned one. Once you get a good comfortable fit, i almost can't feel it's weight on my ears.




That's pretty disappointing, here I was thinking that "metal shell in ear" ment that the shell is actually made of metal


----------



## vapman

any other dual dynamic driver fans tried the seahf EG009?  i can't be the only one


----------



## VinceHill24

peter123 said:


> Thanks! Sounds good to me. I also get the impression that I'll prefer the black filters as well.
> That's pretty disappointing, here I was thinking that "metal shell in ear" ment that the shell is actually made of metal


I was disappointed too at first but now because of its lightweight and comfortable fit, i can visualise myself having more time with this as compared to 4in1 and the banned one when i'm out and about. Anyway the nice silver cable included kinda conpensate for the cheap plastic shells i think.


----------



## haiku

vapman said:


> any other dual dynamic driver fans tried the seahf EG009?  i can't be the only one


 

 I would do it, but my KZ´s need all my attention atm (And I just got the ZS3 today, too!).


----------



## peter123

vincehill24 said:


> I was disappointed too at first but now because of its lightweight and comfortable fit, i can visualise myself having more time with this as compared to 4in1 and the banned one when i'm out and about. Anyway the nice silver cable included kinda conpensate for the cheap plastic shells i think.




Yeah, I hear you. That being said I'd take metal over plastic (if it's not acrylic shells) any time  

Anyway it sounds as if you are enjoying them which makes me hyped to receive mine as well.


----------



## TwinACStacks

peter123 said:


> Thanks! Sounds good to me. I also get the impression that I'll prefer the black filters as well.
> That's pretty disappointing, here I was thinking that "metal shell in ear" ment that the shell is actually made of metal


 





 Me too. Mine will be here in a while....
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

I just went back to the website and it definitely states that it is a metal shell. No mistake there in the product descrption if you scroll down. Is it possible it's something light like Aluminum or white metal?

 TWIN


----------



## loomisjohnson

vincehill24 said:


> Had some time listening to Magaosi K1 which i've just received today. Initial impressions the sound signature is more towards the darker side with rich and smooth midrange unlike my expectation as coming off from the 4in1 and the banned one (white filter) which both i consider more towards brighter IEM. When i put on the K1 ootb (which by default installed with silver filter - most bass) instantly i felt like an atomic bomb just drop in my head! The bass was just too much for me to handle after few days of listening with 4in1. Immediately i change the filter to grey one which is in the middle of the 3 filters and it all got better. Despite having enhanced bass frequency, it doesn't affect the clarity of midrange at all, treble sounds smooth to me no sibilance,no hot treble or harshness, just enough brightness that i would appreciate for non-fatiguing listening. I ended up with black filter anyway which is the least bassy ones and i think more listening is needed. The bass of this is definitely something a basshead would appreciate. I don't have good setup for critical listening as i just listen mostly with my Note 3 and Benjie S5 but i feel a good DAP/DAC can bring out the full potential of the K1. Your mileage may vary so take this with a pinch of salt.


 
 been thinking about buying these when my self-imposed purchasing moratorium gets lifted. would you say that at $100 the k1 is significantly better than the 4in1, bk50 or other <$50 hybrids? inquiring minds want to know......


----------



## VinceHill24

twinacstacks said:


> I just went back to the website and it definitely states that it is a metal shell. No mistake there in the product descrption if you scroll down. Is it possible it's something light like Aluminum or white metal?
> 
> TWIN


To my hand they feel nothing metallic because they're so light. Though they feel very much plastic to me, could also be that they're some light aluminium alloy. Gonna confirm with the seller 1st.


----------



## Ahmad313

vincehill24 said:


> To my hand they feel nothing metallic because they're so light. Though they feel very much plastic to me, could also be that they're some light aluminium alloy. Gonna confirm with the seller 1st.


 
 In the pictures they are pretty much looks like a metallic finish.


----------



## VinceHill24

loomisjohnson said:


> been thinking about buying these when my self-imposed purchasing moratorium gets lifted. would you say that at $100 the k1 is significantly better than the 4in1, bk50 or other <$50 hybrids? inquiring minds want to know......


It's really a hard question as having own those <50 hybrid and <150 hybrid, i can very much agree on law of diminishing return. I used to have only <30 budget for IEM like those 4in1 UES and the hlsx 808 and never did i imagine myself buying something in the range of 100$ or more however once i try some of those 100$ i can't really tell them apart initially until i switch back to listening those 30$ hybrid then only i find flaws in them. If you have the budget, i would suggest you go for some of those 100$ big guy but for the K1, wait till more impressions to come out 1st before deciding on it. To me personally K1 is significantly better than 4in1 (no idea about bk50) plus they've got 3 different tuning filters so you may adjust according to your own preference like i find the silver and grey too much bass for my liking so i'll stick mostly to black filter but when i listen to some of those EDM tracks i will find myself switching back to grey for more impact, definitely a plus point for the K1. Hope it helps.


----------



## peter123

pashhtk27 said:


> I have a topping nx2 amp, will that be a good enough pair with b3 pro?
> 
> Also any cheap $1-2 earphone case with net on both sides. Helps putting 2 earphones in one.




I've just tried the Havi's with the NX2 and this is not a combination I'd recommend, at least not with a phone as source for the NX2. Feeding the NX2 from my LG G3 phone I have to turn the sound up towards 8/10 to reach normal listening level with most music. Even though I get enough volume safe signs of lack of power such as lacking bass and sharp highs (and that's certainly not normal with them imo) are there. The very neutral, almost cold, presentation from the NX2 does not do much to help either. 

This is pretty funny actually as I tried the NX2 with the 320Ohm Zen 2.0 earbuds the other day (someone asked me if it was a good pairing) and that combo really sounded great and the NX2 had more than enough power for them  

Also listening to the Havi's again (it's been a while due to a lot of reviews lately) reminds me while they're my favorite sub $100 IEM's.......


----------



## Ahmad313

redzillar35 said:


> Hey, my 4in1's have arrived today. I haven't posted here since my days building DIY amps in Altoids tins 15+ years ago but have been following the forums closely for the past few months and decided to jump on the ****/Chinese train due to the positive and detailed feedback here. They took 24 days to arrive to London, UK. Tracking info still says they haven't made it to the UK though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Straight 100 hours burn-in session is recommended.


----------



## CoiL

brian coffey said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > BK50 are great and organic smooth sounding in highs and mids. Great hybrid for ppl very sensitive to highs region but still getting all the details in highs.
> ...


 
 Yes I have both. BK50 and 4in1 are different animals. BK50is for ppl who love smooth, warm, detailed, large soundstage, analogue sound like tube-amps. 4in1 is like using SS amps if I can say so. 
  
 Quote:


pashhtk27 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > It is noticeably more V-shaped than 4in1 and its bass is "sloppy" compared to 4in1, especially without mods. 808 needs port closing and "special" extra wide bore tips to "shine" and tighten bass/percussion. With mods they are great hybrid, though, imho better options available by now. Even with mods, 808 sound very slightly "recessed" in mids. 4in1 mids are great and natural to my ears, slightly above neutral (with tennmak upgrade cable and spiral dot tips).
> ...


 HLSX 808 highs were harsh straight OOTB while 4in1 was ok and bordering on "harsh" with stock tips. With JVC Spiral dots on 4in1 (and tennmak upgrade SPOFC cable) 4in1 is less harsh to me than modded 808 (burned in).
  
 Quote:


mltkshhbt said:


> I can't find any fault of the 4in1s, it's quite balanced and "listenable", even straight out of my iPod classic(wav) it sounds " alright ", *with right amount of bass, mid not really recessed, no harsh or sibilant on treble*; on my modded dx90, it lacks a little of energy, vocal is thinner but still hold up to it's overall balance sound sig.


 Same opinion. 

 Quote:


dynamikeb said:


> About my 4in1 ****.  I bought it from the banned seller, I think.
> I use it (like all my other earphones or headphones) with my iPod Classic, Fiio A3, nothing fancy or high end, but at least, I always compare with the same source.
> 
> After about a week of regular use (and I cannot out another in my ears for now), I really like them.
> ...


 
 Really great to hear that. Glad I didn`t get A73 because I`m really happy with 4in1.


mashuto said:


> I am pretty new around here, but have been lurking for a while and like all the talk about the **** 4in1s in the old thread so I ordered a pair about a month ago and received them about a week ago. *My first impressions kind of matched some of what others have been saying about the treble. It was harsh and kind of hurt my ears* so I put the pair down until today. I was using my android phone with arise sound mods (with viper4android clarity and bass enhanced). In the meantime however I picked up a fiio e17k (my first amp/dac) and today have been using the headphones with the e17k. To my ear the sound is a lot better, *though the treble was still kind of harsh*. At the moment, I have it eq'd at -4 treble and +2 bass. The bass without the eq was nice and punchy without being too much, but I like just a little extra bass. The -4 on the treble seems to tone down the harshness, but at the same time kind of seems to lose a little bit of the clarity of the sound.
> 
> I recently also picked up a pair of trinity vyrus headphones. I know these arent chinese, but just as a comparison here, the 4in1s definitely seem to have an edge in how clear the sound is over the vyruses. There is definitely more bass with the vyrus (with the filters I am using), but a little less of that punch, and the sound is much smoother. Enjoying both so far, but the vyrus has been a lot easier to listen to because its just less harsh overall, though maybe lacking a little bit in detail compared to the 4in1's. Of course take this with a grain of salt, Im not completely up to speed with all the audiophile terms and have never listened to anything super high end, so my frame of reference is pretty much all sub $100 pairs. Though for 35 bucks, the 4in1s are absolutely worth the price.


 
 Guys, if You have, use JVC Spiral Dot tips and deep insertion(if possible) and tryalso other mmcx cables.
 I use S.D. tips and Tennmak Upgrade cable - result is no way harsh treble but still very detailed and clear sound.


----------



## pashhtk27

peter123 said:


> I've just tried the Havi's with the NX2 and this is not a combination I'd recommend, at least not with a phone as source for the NX2. Feeding the NX2 from my LG G3 phone I have to turn the sound up towards 8/10 to reach normal listening level with most music. Even though I get enough volume safe signs of lack of power such as lacking bass and sharp highs (and that's certainly not normal with them imo) are there. The very neutral, almost cold, presentation from the NX2 does not do much to help either.
> 
> This is pretty funny actually as I tried the NX2 with the 320Ohm Zen 2.0 earbuds the other day (someone asked me if it was a good pairing) and that combo really sounded great and the NX2 had more than enough power for them
> 
> ...


 
  
 This was exactly what I was worrying about. Most people seem to pair their havi with warmer amp/source, and I suspected nx2 won't cut it. Thanks a lot, I'll put buying havi on hold till I get myself a better source and warmer amp. 

 In the end I think I'll just buy a pair of 4in1 and xe800 since both are cheap. Was thinking of buying a cheapened lz-a2s but guess too late. :'(
  
 Edit: Thanks @CoiL That gives me confidence that maybe I'll love them


----------



## SuperMAG

is there a tip or a way that can make the vocals sound thick instead of thin, the more i insert my random samsung tip the thicker it gets, bud doesnt go in that much.


----------



## CoiL

Spiral Dot smallest or even XS size (yes, S.D.has also XS).


----------



## notamethlab

redjohn456 said:


> The LZ A2 is still a force to be reckoned yet. I still pull it out time to time for a listen and I am reminded all over again why they kick so much ass. They essentially kicked off this whole DIY scene that is so popular these days.



Have you tried an iem that sounds close to the A2? For example the TK12 pr TK13 how do those compare?


----------



## mashuto

coil said:


> Guys, if You have, use JVC Spiral Dot tips and deep insertion(if possible) and tryalso other mmcx cables.
> I use S.D. tips and Tennmak Upgrade cable - result is no way harsh treble but still very detailed and clear sound.


 
 I can't imagine the cable would make that much of a difference, but I might give the spiral dot tips a try. This is also a first impression of them, so its possible after listening for a while they will either burn in (or I will adjust). And it wasnt terribly harsh, just enough to be slightly uncomfortable to listen to. And setting treble to -4 on my e17k seems to have helped quite a bit, though it has also seemed to make the sound slightly less detailed. I also am not a fan of deep insertion for tips. I have found that larger tips with a more shallow insertion is the most comfortable for me, not to mention usually the only way I can get a good seal in the first place.


----------



## DynamikeB

CoiL, you are right on:  I use the JVC Spiral Dots medium (my regular size of tips) with the 4in1 and it's kind of perfect.  Insertion deep enough to be comfortable (and isolates just fine).
  
 I have the stock black cable.


----------



## Roen

coil said:


> Really great to hear that. Glad I didn`t get A73 because I`m really happy with 4in1.
> Guys, if You have, use JVC Spiral Dot tips and deep insertion(if possible) and tryalso other mmcx cables.
> I use S.D. tips and Tennmak Upgrade cable - result is no way harsh treble but still very detailed and clear sound.


 

 Which Tennmak upgrade cable?


----------



## Roen

Both my DBA-02 MkII and my LZ-A2S arrived in the mail today so I decided to play around with them while the 4in1 is burning in.
  
 Initial thoughts:
  
 BA treble is definitely harsher than DD treble as evidenced as by all 3 IEMs. However, the 4in1 is still the harshest, as of this moment, though I will need to listen to them after they finish burning in.
  
 Still using MJ - Billie Jean for initial impressions, being fed through my Encore mDAC
  
 LZ-A2S: Detail....is not its strong suit. Michael almost comes across as spitting his words in this song. Mids are less recessed than the 4in1. Treble is less harsh, but still sparkly. Bass extends well, both mid and sub bass.
  
 DBA-02 MkII: Detail....is its strong suit. Relatively flat sound signature. Almost no sub-bass. Mid-bass is tight and punchy. Lyrics come across very clearly and presented well. Treble is airy, sparkly, bordering on harsh, but not quite 4in1 harsh. Kinda what I expected a dual BA IEM to sound like.
  
 Pop songs: Would listen to either the 4in1 or the LZ-A2S, will know more when I do a head-to-head.
  
 Critical Listening: DBA-02 MkII all the way.
  
 I wonder when the Chinese IEMs will challenge the top multi-BAs on clarity and detail.


----------



## Temple

Has anyone had a listen to these? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-R4-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-Handmade-Earphone-HiFi-earphone/1727211_32730164804.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.7.uD6U8O


----------



## Lurk650

temple said:


> Has anyone had a listen to these? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-R4-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-Handmade-Earphone-HiFi-earphone/1727211_32730164804.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.7.uD6U8O




Lol @ them trying to gain sales off the 4in1 hype


----------



## Temple

Was in hopes that these would be a step up from the 4in1 that we are used to.


----------



## Brian Coffey

temple said:


> Has anyone had a listen to these? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-R4-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-Handmade-Earphone-HiFi-earphone/1727211_32730164804.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.7.uD6U8O


 
 They do look good


----------



## VinceHill24

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I hear you. That being said I'd take metal over plastic (if it's not acrylic shells) any time
> 
> Anyway it sounds as if you are enjoying them which makes me hyped to receive mine as well.


Confirmed with the seller that it is indeed metallic body. My mistake coz i nvr feel or had IEM with metallic body that light before, probably some kind of alloy. And ya i did chew it too so metal it is.TwinACStackscrabdogpeter123Ahmad313


----------



## Saoshyant

I need https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01AWZEC5G/ to go on sale so I can justify picking it up for my favorite chinese IEM.  Totally overkill for the price, but I still want it.


----------



## crabdog

vincehill24 said:


> Confirmed with the seller that it is indeed metallic body. My mistake coz i nvr feel or had IEM with metallic body that light before, probably some kind of alloy. And ya i did chew it too so metal it is.@TwinACStacks@crabdog@peter123@Ahmad313


 
 Nice, that makes it more appealing to me!


----------



## yangian

roen said:


> Both my DBA-02 MkII and my LZ-A2S arrived in the mail today so I decided to play around with them while the 4in1 is burning in.
> 
> Initial thoughts:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try Sirus


----------



## Cinder

yangian said:


> Try Sirus


 
 :/


----------



## Ruben123

Any more Chinese <$15 neutralness guys? Got MP8320, Havi, KZ ED9, ZS3 (wow with wide tips), ATR on the way.


----------



## Tom22

For those looking for value-friendly Bluetooth Noise cancelling Headphones (sounds like an oxymoron, i know)
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiil-diva-bluetooth-noise-cancelling-headphones/reviews/16987
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## peter123

roen said:


> I wonder when the Chinese IEMs will challenge the top multi-BAs on clarity and detail.




They already does. You just have to pay more than $50 to get there. I don't know what the DBA-02 MK2 is but if it's the Fischer ones they're four years old and that's a lot when it comes IEM's. Especially Chinese ones get better almost every month.....


----------



## MuZo2

There are already BA iems look at Pai audio. Thing is good BA drivers from Sonion and Knowles are expensive.


----------



## nhlean96

peter123 said:


> They already does. You just have to pay more than $50 to get there. I don't know what the DBA-02 MK2 is but if it's the Fischer ones they're four years old and that's a lot when it comes IEM's. Especially Chinese ones get better almost every month.....


 
 The DBA-02 is supposed to be the same as Brainwavz B2 if I'm not wrong. They use TWFK-30017 Dual BA


----------



## Roen

muzo2 said:


> There are already BA iems look at Pai audio. Thing is good BA drivers from Sonion and Knowles are expensive.


Too bad the paiaudio ones aren't great in the details for a multi-BA according to the reviews.


----------



## dontcallmejan

roen said:


> Too bad the paiaudio ones aren't great in the details for a multi-BA according to the reviews.


 
 Yeah, not really impressed with the paiaudio iems.


----------



## CoiL

roen said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Really great to hear that. Glad I didn`t get A73 because I`m really happy with 4in1.
> ...


 
 I`m using translucent white SPOFC without mic: 

  
 Link: *http://bit.ly/2cI9oaQ*


----------



## Ruben123

ruben123 said:


> Any more Chinese <$15 neutralness guys? Got MP8320, Havi, KZ ED9, ZS3 (wow with wide tips), ATR on the way.


 

 Let I quote myself about the VIVO XE800. Thinking of ordering them. Here they are only $3 but I dont trust it, does anyone know? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-In-ear-Music-Earphone-W-Mic-Headphone-For-VIVO-XE800-iPhone-7-6-Samsung-S6-/151752305190?var=&hash=item2355246a26maYD1PYhk9Cp2huWqdC1qlQ
  
 Why there should be fakes? I might order them, if theyre fake, eBay will refund nonetheless.


----------



## polychroma23

danimoca said:


> I dont see many people talking about the Somic V4. But the few reviews there are say wonders about them.
> 
> Are they really that good?


 
  
 Don't wanna hype them but they are excellent and currently my favorite IEMs. Neutral sound sig with small emphasis on bass. I compared them with the similarly priced 1More Pistons 2 and the V4s are better imo. Great bass impact, smooth mids, non-sibilant treble with microdetails. Bought them at GB for around $18, a no-brainer.


----------



## toddy0191

ruben123 said:


> Let I quote myself about the VIVO XE800. Thinking of ordering them. Here they are only $3 but I dont trust it, does anyone know? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-In-ear-Music-Earphone-W-Mic-Headphone-For-VIVO-XE800-iPhone-7-6-Samsung-S6-/151752305190?var=&hash=item2355246a26maYD1PYhk9Cp2huWqdC1qlQ
> 
> Why there should be fakes? I might order them, if theyre fake, eBay will refund nonetheless.




There's no way they'll be originals at that price IMO.

If they are though they'll be the bargain of the century.


----------



## Ruben123

toddy0191 said:


> There's no way they'll be originals at that price IMO.
> 
> If they are though they'll be the bargain of the century.




Think I'll try them with others from AliExpress. If they're fake, they'd better be refunding quickly then


----------



## toddy0191

ruben123 said:


> Think I'll try them with others from AliExpress. If they're fake, they'd better be refunding quickly then




These are the cheapest confirmed non fakes out there and where i got mine from.

http://s.aliexpress.com/AFFvquAN


----------



## polychroma23

They're fake man. toddy's link is where I bought from too, confirmed as original


----------



## Ruben123

OK then, I just bought these ones: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-VIVO-XE800-High-Definition-Moveable-HIFI-Sound-Eystem-In-ear-Earphone-With-Mic-Voice/32733888374.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_418_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_6&btsid=511f6285-e6f3-4d47-b423-33b31fd53570
  
 Only $12 but Aliexpress is quite secure about not selling fakes. Will let you know when they come in.


----------



## mebaali

ruben123 said:


> OK then, I just bought these ones: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-VIVO-XE800-High-Definition-Moveable-HIFI-Sound-Eystem-In-ear-Earphone-With-Mic-Voice/32733888374.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_418_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_6&btsid=511f6285-e6f3-4d47-b423-33b31fd53570
> 
> Only $12 but Aliexpress is quite secure about not selling fakes. Will let you know when they come in.


 
 I don't own XE800 but from the link that you have posted, it appears they are fakes.
  
 Original XE800 supposed to have a crooked metal ring on the top of rotatable nozzle's grill.
  
 Your links image shows without any such ring.


----------



## toddy0191

ruben123 said:


> OK then, I just bought these ones: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-VIVO-XE800-High-Definition-Moveable-HIFI-Sound-Eystem-In-ear-Earphone-With-Mic-Voice/32733888374.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_418_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_6&btsid=511f6285-e6f3-4d47-b423-33b31fd53570
> 
> Only $12 but Aliexpress is quite secure about not selling fakes. Will let you know when they come in.




They don't have the u clips in end of nozzles so think they are fakes. Plus the cheap original ones don't come in boxes

Edit: beaten to it!


----------



## Ruben123

toddy0191 said:


> They don't have the u clips in end of nozzles so think they are fakes. Plus the cheap original ones don't come in boxes
> 
> Edit: beaten to it!


 

 Well dang guys. Very sharp. Wonder if I should cancel it or not. If they come in and are fake (I guess they are then?) 100% refund would be OK too if they accept that...
  
  
 EDIT
 So these must be real then?! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_418_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_6&btsid=42b4a586-a991-4592-b1d6-f9266bb7a1c1


----------



## toddy0191

ruben123 said:


> Well dang guys. Very sharp. Wonder if I should cancel it or not. If they come in and are fake (I guess they are then?) 100% refund would be OK too if they accept that...
> 
> 
> EDIT
> ...




Now there's no orders or reviews!!


Get them from here 100% original:
http://s.aliexpress.com/AFFvquAN


----------



## Ruben123

toddy0191 said:


> Now there's no orders or reviews!!
> 
> 
> Get them from here 100% original:
> http://s.aliexpress.com/AFFvquAN


 

 True, but few $$ more adds the package/ box to the order so it might be legit as it's cheaper to send.  Either way if it sounds off Ill get angry at them and ask for a refund lol


----------



## toddy0191

ruben123 said:


> True, but few $$ more adds the package/ box to the order so it might be legit as it's cheaper to send.  Either way if it sounds off Ill get angry at them and ask for a refund lol




The link i gave you sends them in clear plastic bag with no packaging. They are where I and a few others have bought them from and theyre definitely originals.


----------



## peter123

Seriously, ordering a iem known to have a lot of fakes floating around at a to good to be true price instead of going for a confirmed seller for a few dollars more I don't even know what to say...... 

....maybe good luck?


----------



## Sylmar

peter123 said:


> Seriously, ordering a iem known to have a lot of fakes floating around at a to good to be true price instead of going for a confirmed seller for a few dollars more I don't even know what to say......
> 
> ....maybe good luck?


 
 I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ruben123

peter123 said:


> Seriously, ordering a iem known to have a lot of fakes floating around at a to good to be true price instead of going for a confirmed seller for a few dollars more I don't even know what to say......
> 
> ....maybe good luck?


 

 Didnt know there would be any fakes mate. Ive known of Samsung, Apple, Philips and Sennheiser fakes indeed, but from Chinese brands themselves? Didnt know.
  
 Already cancelled it too.


----------



## Vidal

If something is to good to be true it usually is......
  
 I bought some silly cheap Xiaomi Hybrids to see how they sounded, knowing they'd be fake. Build quality was nearly identical, but the fakes were missing a BA driver from the nozzle and so sounded terrible.
  
 Buy them, then report them the more fake sellers that get reported the better for the genuine sellers selling the real stuff.


----------



## crabdog

I'm curious to know why more people didn't try the PMV A01 MKII. Although there were only a couple head-fiers who gave impressions (all positive) they seem to also have very good feedback on AliExpress. I'm not in the buyer zone at the moment but if I was these would be on my list. Seems more people jumped on the L2S even though they got a lot of mixed opinions.


----------



## hakuzen

those are fake 100%, @Ruben123.
 there are 3 sellers in AE selling the "legit" xe800 for around $18, and 2 or more who are selling +$20. better cancel the fakes ones..


----------



## Ruben123

hakuzen said:


> those are fake 100%, @Ruben123.
> there are 3 sellers in AE selling the "legit" xe800 for around $18, and 2 or more who are selling +$20. better cancel the fakes ones..


 
 Did it sir! Also messaged other sellers if they are fake or not. I mean, if they get here and come out fake, they have to refund and have a loss... not me.


----------



## VinceHill24

Had some time fiddling with the Magaosi K1 just now. Still can't really decide between black and grey filters. When i'm with the black ones often i found the lower midrange to be lacking or sounded slightly thinner than i would prefer especially when listening to acoustic male vocal songs then i will find myself reaching for grey filter again. The midrange is definitely more forward after listening side by side with the 4in1, more like the UEs which IMO also has a forward midrange signature though the UEs sounded much more thinner and brighter as compared to K1 which has a lush and smooth sound. For now I will have no problem deciding between the K1 and the 4in1 though the banned one is still a league above and still my most favourite yet.

BTW i just discovered that the Sendiy M2 filters can actually fit into the K1 so i guess there's more options now. But it looks to me the filters are actually the same as the M2 just a little design difference not sure how its gonna affect the sound though till i try it.


----------



## Sylmar

vincehill24 said:


> Had some time fiddling with the Magaosi K1 just now. Still can't really decide between black and grey filters. When i'm with the black ones often i found the lower midrange to be lacking or sounded slightly thinner than i would prefer especially when listening to acoustic male vocal songs then i will find myself reaching for grey filter again. The midrange is definitely more forward after listening side by side with the 4in1, more like the UEs which IMO also has a forward midrange signature though the UEs sounded much more thinner and brighter as compared to K1 which has a lush and smooth sound. For now I will have no problem deciding between the K1 and the 4in1 though the banned one is still a league above and still my most favourite yet.
> 
> BTW i just discovered that the Sendiy M2 filters can actually fit into the K1 so i guess there's more options now. But it looks to me the filters are actually the same as the M2 just a little design difference not sure how its gonna affect the sound though till i try it.


 
 If the Sendiy M2 filters fit chances are the KZ ED9 gold and brass ones do too since these fit the M2. Should give you even more options.


----------



## VinceHill24

sylmar said:


> If the Sendiy M2 filters fit chances are the KZ ED9 gold and brass ones do too since these fit the M2. Should give you even more options.


Ya, now it makes me think that those filters are generic and probably the same set of filters designed by the same manufacturer for their clients.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Joyr





ruben123 said:


> Any more Chinese <$15 neutralness guys? Got MP8320, Havi, KZ ED9, ZS3 (wow with wide tips), ATR on the way.


joyroom e107


----------



## Sylmar

vincehill24 said:


> Ya, now it makes me think that those filters are generic and probably the same set of filters designed by the same manufacturer for their clients.


 
 Could very well be. All the better I think and the KZ ED9 is pretty cheap. I use the copper KZ ones on my Sendiy M2.


----------



## Holypal

After a few days' listening, I found the **** 4in1's treble is still very harsh.  It has a peak at 3k to 4k Hz. The bass quality is OK. 
  
 The build is very impressive.
  
 Look at the frequency response curve, what a peak:


----------



## audio123

glad to see criticisms of 4 in 1 rolling in which means I am right to say that treble is harsh in the first place. some are scared to voice out criticism for fear of backlash however the truth must be spoken.
 we can now confirm the 4 in 1 is a legitimate hype train.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I'm curious to know why more people didn't try the PMV A01 MKII. Although there were only a couple head-fiers who gave impressions (all positive) they seem to also have very good feedback on AliExpress. I'm not in the buyer zone at the moment but if I was these would be on my list. Seems more people jumped on the L2S even though they got a lot of mixed opinions.


 

 you are better off with Havi B3 Pro 1. The PMV sounds bad to me.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> you are better off with Havi B3 Pro 1. The PMV sounds bad to me.




The PMV sounds bad to "YOU" so nobody should buy it and instead go with what sounds go to "YOU". The Audio King has spoken guys.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> The PMV sounds bad to "YOU" so nobody should buy it and instead go with what sounds go to "YOU". The Audio King has spoken guys.


 
 explain **** 4 in 1 which has many good impressions and now there are tons of criticisms about it. i based my comparison based on resolution and details which is objective as compared to sound signature which is subjective.


----------



## Holypal

audio123 said:


> you are better off with Havi B3 Pro 1. The PMV sounds bad to me.


 
  
 I heard some quality control issues with Havi B3 Pro 1, mostly channel imbalance.


----------



## audio123

holypal said:


> I heard some quality control issues with Havi B3 Pro 1, mostly channel imbalance.


 

 yes the qc isn't good which i totally agree but based on sound wise, it is one of the best below 80 usd.
 cheers!


----------



## Holypal

audio123 said:


> yes the qc isn't good which i totally agree but based on sound wise, it is one of the best below 80 usd.
> cheers!


 
  
 Well, channel imbalance is a big deal to me. Vsonic may have crappy build, but all of their iems have good channel balance, GR07 < 0.5db. Even the lowest end VSD1S less than 1db. I read this in a recent post in Chinese.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> explain **** 4 in 1 which has many good impressions and now there are tons of criticisms about it. i based my comparison based on resolution and details which is objective as compared to sound signature which is subjective.




I do not own the 4in1, not sure why you brought it Anways. So I have never endorsed it besides saying "hey this a new popular one, check out some impressions." I'm starting to think certain sellers are selling an inferior product since supplies went low bc of the hype. Or many just can't handle strong treble. 

PMV I do not own hence never recommended. 

You on the other hand recommend the Havi and Sirius every other post it seems. Are you sponsored by them? 

Simply rephrasing your original statement to "I've heard the PMV and I believe that the Havi is still a better choice" sounds a lot less douchey. Also add the fact the PMV has indeed gotten good impressions, except you apparently. Some find the 4in1 good, others including you find it bad. The way your statements comes off based on this is that you are right and everybody who says its good is wrong.

TwinACStacks says the Havi is complete garbage, so with your logic they are indeed garbage. He's right and the rest of you are wrong. 

I don't want this to turn into a pissing match and close this thread. Please think about the way you are wording your opinions and recommendations.


----------



## peter123

vincehill24 said:


> Had some time fiddling with the Magaosi K1 just now. Still can't really decide between black and grey filters. When i'm with the black ones often i found the lower midrange to be lacking or sounded slightly thinner than i would prefer especially when listening to acoustic male vocal songs then i will find myself reaching for grey filter again. The midrange is definitely more forward after listening side by side with the 4in1, more like the UEs which IMO also has a forward midrange signature though the UEs sounded much more thinner and brighter as compared to K1 which has a lush and smooth sound. For now I will have no problem deciding between the K1 and the 4in1 though the banned one is still a league above and still my most favourite yet.
> 
> BTW i just discovered that the Sendiy M2 filters can actually fit into the K1 so i guess there's more options now. But it looks to me the filters are actually the same as the M2 just a little design difference not sure how its gonna affect the sound though till i try it.




Very interesting, I also own the UEs so comparison to them are valuable information to me. I also agree on your comments about both their midrange being slightly forward and them being on the thin side in general. Your comments in addition to the shells being confirmed as metal makes me very optimistic about theses


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> I do not own the 4in1, not sure why you brought it Anways. So I have never endorsed it besides saying "hey this a new popular one, check out some impressions." I'm starting to think certain sellers are selling an inferior product since supplies went low bc of the hype. Or many just can't handle strong treble.
> 
> PMV I do not own hence never recommended.
> 
> ...


 

 ok thanks for your advice. will learn to phrase properly.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> ok thanks for your advice. will learn to phrase properly.



. Why did you edit out the part accusing me of trying to help sell iems? You realized how ridiculous the accusation was? 

Have a good day bro


----------



## CoiL

audio123 said:


> glad to see criticisms of 4 in 1 rolling in which means I am right to say that treble is harsh in the first place. *some are scared to voice out criticism for fear of backlash however the truth must be spoken.*
> *we can now confirm the 4 in 1 is a legitimate hype train.*


 
  Meh? Pardon me, but try to be OBJECTIVE for a once!
 Fear of backlash? Geesh. 
 We? You meant YOU and few others. I`ve been reading much more positive comments on 4in1 than negative and as we and some others are suspecting - there might be production/SQ difference in later batches. That does NOT give YOU the right to say that 4in1 is "legitimate hype train". 
  
 Quote:


audio123 said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > The PMV sounds bad to "YOU" so nobody should buy it and instead go with what sounds go to "YOU". The Audio King has spoken guys.
> ...


 
 Tons? Really? Take a look how many positive comments and impressions 4in1 has. Especially early units and impressions - all positive.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> . Why did you edit out the part accusing me of trying to help sell iems? You realized how ridiculous the accusation was?
> 
> Have a good day bro


 

 yea which is why i edited it out. cheers mate, happy listening


----------



## rockingthearies

Come on guys we do not have to go through this again lets not lock this thread down too okay? A clean slate is a clean slate lets not bring up history and just move on. Audio123 also agreed to work on his phrasing so lets just use this thread for its purpose alright  peace


----------



## Lurk650

rockingthearies said:


> Come on guys we do not have to go through this again lets not lock this thread down too okay? A clean slate is a clean slate lets not bring up history and just move on. Audio123 also agreed to work on his phrasing so lets just use this thread for its purpose alright  peace




As you can see we worked it out. This wasn't a pages long argument. Now it's on him if he will change. It's obvious it hasn't since the last thread


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> As you can see we worked it out. This wasn't a pages long argument. Now it's on him if he will change. It's obvious it hasn't since the last thread


 

 i will change and work on my phrasing to make it sound more positive instead of totally negative like for example this iem is very bad to this iem has some flaws in certain departments etc.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Whoa. I didn't say the Havi is complete garbage. It's just not for me. I will admit it has an Impressive soundstage and frequency balance. Here are my BEEFS with it:
  
 It's over Ear only. (this is personal, I prefer down-cabling MUCH more),  As with MOST micro drivers it doesn't take Bass boosting or amping well, The Havi (to me) lacks Bass, so in order to remedy this I used a Bass boost from my E12 Fiio. The Reason I was using my FIIO BTW is that the HAVI are extremely Hard to drive to Volume. When I did this they Distorted.
  
 This is the easiest way to get me to sell or throw an IEM in the Drawer--- Distortion. Well made Drivers, even 5mm ones do not distort even at volume levels that most would consider dangerous.
  
 The other beef is the aforementioned channel imbalance. To me It was very slight but nonetheless noticeable.
  
 These are the reasons why I sold mine in less than a Month.
  
 YMMV
  
 Now let's all have a Group Hug and make up.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Whoa. I didn't say the Havi is complete garbage. It's just not for me. I will admit it has an Impressive soundstage and frequency balance. Here are my BEEFS with it:
> 
> It's over Ear only. (this is personal, I prefer down-cabling MUCH more),  As with MOST micro drivers it doesn't take Bass boosting or amping well, The Havi (to me) lacks Bass, so in order to remedy this I used a Bass boost from my E12 Fiio. The Reason I was using my FIIO BTW is that the HAVI are extremely Hard to drive to Volume. When I did this they Distorted.
> 
> ...




My bad Keith, I got a bit into it and exaggerated. I should have said that have your issues with it. Apologies man!


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> My bad Keith, I got a bit into it and exaggerated. I should have said that have your issues with it. Apologies man!


 





 No problems my dear friend Justin. I too can get my hackles up in the heat of the moment. It's an argument you just can't win, as we have discussed in another place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## bhazard

I miss my Havi. Dead after 3 years or so. Much abuse from use and channel imbalance. Had the soundstage but not enough bass unless I massively boosted from EQ.
  
 The 4 in 1 is great, but again only if you EQ. The overdone midbass from 100hz-500hz and peaky treble hurt it for normal use, but EQ corrects it, making a highly competent IEM for the money. It beats the LZ-a2 in a few areas like soundstage and treble extension.
  
 Still haven't found an IEM that I can really leave untouched without EQ that makes me happy. I would need to hit the $300+ range for that, and I just don't have the money or the desire to bring a $300+ IEM on my commutes and gym workouts. If I was gifted one, that's a different story


----------



## Ruben123

twinacstacks said:


> Whoa. I didn't say the Havi is complete garbage. It's just not for me. I will admit it has an Impressive soundstage and frequency balance. Here are my BEEFS with it:
> 
> It's over Ear only. (this is personal, I prefer down-cabling MUCH more),  As with MOST micro drivers it doesn't take Bass boosting or amping well, The Havi (to me) lacks Bass, so in order to remedy this I used a Bass boost from my E12 Fiio. The Reason I was using my FIIO BTW is that the HAVI are extremely Hard to drive to Volume. When I did this they Distorted.
> 
> ...




FYI I listen to them cable down without any problem.


----------



## audio123

every iem has their own strengths and weaknesses, hence subjective to each one of us.
 flc8s having 36 configurations is an iem to find your desired sound so you can lock in and upgrade in your desired direction. it helps me a lot in identifying the sound i crave


----------



## Cinder

audio123 said:


> every iem has their own strengths and weaknesses, hence subjective to each one of us.
> flc8s having 36 configurations is an iem to find your desired sound so you can lock in and upgrade in your desired direction. it helps me a lot in identifying the sound i crave


 
 While I haven't tested the FLC8s yet, I can see how it would be helpful in that situation.


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> While I haven't tested the FLC8s yet, I can see how it would be helpful in that situation.


 

 technically flc8s covers almost every sound signature. the resolution of it is close to uerm. i still regret trading mine away.


----------



## Roen

lurk650 said:


> I do not own the 4in1, not sure why you brought it Anways. So I have never endorsed it besides saying "hey this a new popular one, check out some impressions." I'm starting to think certain sellers are selling an inferior product since supplies went low bc of the hype. Or many just can't handle strong treble.
> 
> PMV I do not own hence never recommended.
> 
> ...


English may not be his first language.


----------



## Cinder

roen said:


> English may not be his first language.


 
 Indeed. These were my thoughts, hence why I didn't comment on some of his slightly abrasive wording.


----------



## Roen

Anyone want to trade an early batch 4in1 with me for testing purposes? Will swap back afterwards.


----------



## crabdog

roen said:


> Anyone want to trade an early batch 4in1 with me for testing purposes? Will swap back afterwards.


 
 After reading the comments about the 4in1 and further listening myself I'm inclined to believe that the difference is likely music choice, source and treble sensitivity. There have been a couple of times when the highs became edgy for me but it's only on certain tracks/albums. 
  
 Having said that, I'd still be interested in your swap results if you can do it.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> After reading the comments about the 4in1 and further listening myself I'm inclined to believe that the difference is likely music choice, source and treble sensitivity. There have been a couple of times when the highs became edgy for me but it's only on certain tracks/albums.
> 
> Having said that, I'd still be interested in your swap results if you can do it.


 

 could it be the mastering of recordings? i use mine with DSD & FLAC files only


----------



## pashhtk27

crabdog said:


> After reading the comments about the 4in1 and further listening myself I'm inclined to believe that the difference is likely music choice, source and treble sensitivity. There have been a couple of times when the highs became edgy for me but it's only on certain tracks/albums.
> 
> Having said that, I'd still be interested in your swap results if you can do it.


 

 This is what I think is the simple truth. Since every criticism has been about the harshness in treble but nobody has complained about their detail retrieval, which has been stated as their strong point. So we don't have two conflicting views on the same subject, but two different views on two different subjects that are highly linked with each other.

 I plan on buying one tonight. I'll work on creating a treble insensitive playlist of songs till I receive them. 

 And I've been lurking and reading all posts in this thread for several months now, checking in almost everyday and to me it seems Audio123 just doesn't have the same sound preference as a lot of people here which is quite a normal thing. And then his words come across a bit offensive hence all the chaos.
 Audio is a subjective hobby. No need to have word wars over every little thing said (sorry for the bad pun)

 Have a nice day, and looking forward to reading about the next budget gem that fits my sound preference.


----------



## Ahmad313

Right now I am listening music with 4in1 and honestly am strange why some peoples are complaining about the treble and some are complaining about the sub bass, for me they have very good amount of sub bass as for the treble they have excellent sparkle which is very exciting but their is absolutely no hint of harshness for me and I am using the narrow bore tips which even enhance the upper frequencies.


----------



## Cinder

ahmad313 said:


> Right now I am listening music with 4in1 and honestly am strange why some peoples are complaining about the treble and some are complaining about the sub bass, for me they have very good amount of sub bass as for the treble they have excellent sparkle which is very exciting but their is absolutely no hint of harshness for me and I am using the narrow bore tips which even enhance the upper frequencies.


 
 Right. So you may be a person who has a low treble sensitivity, and may have a good source pairing with the 4-in-1. However, I'm getting the feeling that there is more here than simple differences in preference. I think that there is likely a shift in quality between batches, something I really wouldn't put past a budget Chinese OEM.


----------



## Ahmad313

cinder said:


> Right. So you may be a person who has a low treble sensitivity, and may have a good source pairing with the 4-in-1. However, I'm getting the feeling that there is more here than simple differences in preference. I think that there is likely a shift in quality between batches, something I really wouldn't put past a budget Chinese OEM.


 
 You are right maybe I am not that treble sensitive and I like the sparkle in highs but again I know very well the difference between sparkle and harshness, 
 Second,  i am in the group of very early buyers,  maybe from the first batch.


----------



## MuZo2

My 4in1 arrived yesterday and when I listened to it yes there was this treble harshness. I started tip rolling and with all stock tips I had similar issues. I found some wide bore small tips which gives deep insertion and once you get this right highs seems right. Also the mids came bit forward, with stock tips they were recessed and bass and highs were dominating the mids. So all those who have treble issues with 4in1 try all tips you have. Play with insertion depth.
 http://rinchoi.blogspot.de/2010/05/how-deep-do-you-insert-you-er4.html
 http://rinchoi.blogspot.de/search/label/The%20Effect%20of%20Ear%20Sleeves


----------



## Roen

pashhtk27 said:


> This is what I think is the simple truth. Since every criticism has been about the harshness in treble but nobody has complained about their detail retrieval, which has been stated as their strong point. So we don't have two conflicting views on the same subject, but two different views on two different subjects that are highly linked with each other.
> 
> I plan on buying one tonight. I'll work on creating a treble insensitive playlist of songs till I receive them.
> 
> ...


 
 When doing a blind A/B between FLAC and 320 kbps MP3 versions of the same song, i.e. download the FLAC and convert to 320, it was hard to tell what was FLAC and what was 320 with the 4in1. With my friend's SE535 and my own DBA-02 MkII, it was a bit easier. I don't know if you call this analytical or detail retrieval but I'm just putting it out there. Same for the LZ-A2S, hard to tell detail in that circumstance.


----------



## Roen

ahmad313 said:


> You are right maybe I am not that treble sensitive and I like the sparkle in highs but again I know very well the difference between sparkle and harshness,
> Second,  i am in the group of very early buyers,  maybe from the first batch.


 

 So......trade for my new batch 4in1 and swap back?


----------



## Roen

I also have some JVC Spiral Dots on order, perhaps that will help with the treble sensitivity.
  
  
  
 Though, coming from DD IEM's, all the BA treble in the 3 different BA IEMs I just recently acquired are all definitely harsher than any DD I've had before, so it's been an adjusting period.


----------



## Ahmad313

muzo2 said:


> My 4in1 arrived yesterday and when I listened to it yes there was this treble harshness. I started tip rolling and with all stock tips I had similar issues. I found some wide bore small tips which gives deep insertion and once you get this right highs seems right. Also the mids came bit forward, with stock tips they were recessed and bass and highs were dominating the mids. So all those who have treble issues with 4in1 try all tips you have. Play with insertion depth.
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.de/2010/05/how-deep-do-you-insert-you-er4.html
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.de/search/label/The%20Effect%20of%20Ear%20Sleeves


 
 Let them burn-in for straight 120hrs on bit higher volume ( i burned them in for about 5 days) .


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

ahmad313 said:


> Right now I am listening music with 4in1 and honestly am strange why some peoples are complaining about the treble and some are complaining about the sub bass, for me they have very good amount of sub bass as for the treble they have excellent sparkle which is very exciting but their is absolutely no hint of harshness for me and I am using the narrow bore tips which even enhance the upper frequencies.


+1!
Do you mind to share with us what songs are you listening to and the source that you are using?


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

Can anyone recommend a good type of ear tips for the above iem, currently using triple flange which I find the best but I always feel the fitting to my left ear it's not right.


----------



## Roen

mltkshhbt said:


> Can anyone recommend a good type of ear tips for the above iem, currently using triple flange which I find the best but I always feel the fitting to my left ear it's not right.


 
 What's the appropriate comply foam tip size?


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

roen said:


> What's the appropriate comply foam tip size?


The stock tips is Comply foam, the fit was awkward on the left ear(I guess it should be size M, because there are another 2 pairs, S & L). Since it worn off, I changed to small wide bore tips, it sounded dark and a little muddy, after I changed to the triple flange, it improved a lot...


----------



## Tom22

just got the Model 3 earphones from Advanced
  
 these look familiar....


----------



## Roen

mltkshhbt said:


> The stock tips is Comply foam, the fit was awkward on the left ear(I guess it should be size M, because there are another 2 pairs, S & L). Since it worn off, I changed to small wide bore tips, it sounded dark and a little muddy, after I changed to the triple flange, it improved a lot...


I mean inner bore size. (100, 200, 400 or 500)

Look it up on Comply's web site.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

roen said:


> I mean inner bore size. (100, 200, 400 or 500)
> 
> Look it up on Comply's web site.


Oh OK sorry it's T100.


----------



## Roen

Shure Olives are a popular replacement for that size.

Alternatively, I personally like reversed Comply foams. Take a T series Isolation foam and insert it the other way around.

This doesn't work on the TX because of the wax guard.


----------



## tonyc2468

Just for those that are interested in how the bosshifi B8 headphones compare to the denon mm400 I have had both pairs for a month or so and have the following observations
  

  

  

  

  

  
 The build quality on both is very good 
 The bosshifi comes in a plain box with no accessories
 The main difference is the size and comfort
 The earpads on the bosshifi are very comfortable and while these are larger than the mm400 they seem to fit better and I found the bosshifi the more comfortable of the two
 The earcups rotate on the bosshifi and can fold flat for easier storage and transport
 The cable is much thicker and longer on the bosshifi and is more designed for home use than portable use
 The sound signature to my ears is not too different however for extended listening the differences became more apparent with the mm400 having a more balanced sound signature - the one thing with the bosshifi was that i found the highs slightly fatiguing over time - I switched to a tube amp and better DAC source and this improved slightly but there was a bit of harshness on lower quality files not present on the mm400
 As a bit of collector of headphones I own over 50 pairs -many 4-5 x the price of these ones -and for the type of music I listen to - these are well worth the $100AU you can pick these up for as they look good sound good and compete well with the branded offerings like the mm400 . Note these are not basshead headphones but do have a nice tight bass when present.


----------



## audio123

roen said:


> When doing a blind A/B between FLAC and 320 kbps MP3 versions of the same song, i.e. download the FLAC and convert to 320, it was hard to tell what was FLAC and what was 320 with the 4in1. With my friend's SE535 and my own DBA-02 MkII, it was a bit easier. I don't know if you call this analytical or detail retrieval but I'm just putting it out there. Same for the LZ-A2S, hard to tell detail in that circumstance.


i would think that the iem is unable to handle better resolution files or the source is poor?


----------



## Sunreeper

Hey guys, I'm pretty out of the loop for the Asian scene right now. What's the best value IEM that has good treble and mids? From what I've looked around people seem to really love the kz zs3's but those are dark from what I've read.


----------



## mebaali

sunreeper said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty out of the loop for the Asian scene right now. *What's the best value IEM that has good treble and mids*? From what I've looked around people seem to really love the kz zs3's but those are dark from what I've read.


 
 Check out the impressions (in this thread itself, there are quite a few of them) on (recently price reduced) Vivo XE800.


----------



## Vidal

tonyc2468 said:


> Just for those that are interested in how the bosshifi B8 headphones compare to the denon mm400 I have had both pairs for a month or so and have the following observations
> 
> The build quality on both is very good
> The bosshifi comes in a plain box with no accessories
> ...


 
  
 Wow, I've wanted to try the Denons for a while now as I liked the look (I'm shallow) and I normally rate their stuff quite highly, but as I've been moving away from western brands I've never stumped up the cash. They've been on offer from Amazon Warehouse a couple of times but still well north of £170. I bought a pair of the B8 to try out before maybe stocking them, looks like I may have inadvertently got my Denons or at least a very close copy.


----------



## Vidal

mebaali said:


> Check out the impressions (in this thread itself, there are quite a few of them) on (recently price reduced) Vivo XE800.


 
  
 This, but they come at the expense of bass although you can get some of it back with EQ


----------



## bjaardker

audio123 said:


> glad to see criticisms of 4 in 1 rolling in which means I am right to say that treble is harsh in the first place. some are scared to voice out criticism for fear of backlash however the truth must be spoken.
> we can now confirm the 4 in 1 is a legitimate hype train.




I agree that the treble on the 4in1 is harsh and in general too much for me to enjoy. But I don't think it's fair to write it off as hype. The 4in1 still has better clarity, imaging, and separation than almost any other $28 IEM. It just doesn't have a sound signature I happen to enjoy. That doesn't mean it's all hype.


----------



## audionoobz

I know these arent really chinese, but how does the carbo tenore sound? Or any recommendations for me, i lsiten mainly to the top 40 charts, edm and acoustic music, budget would be below $100 and im currently looking at the brand Zero audio right now, suggestions are welcomed , thanks guys!!


----------



## zato23

I decide to go for MusicMaker TK13s do you recommend it for Metal - Punk mostly but other genres too? 
Also there are differences in the sound on MusicMaker TK13 and MusicMaker TK13s or the only difference is detachable cable?
I read many positive comments for tk13 but i like the detachable cable .
i bought the havi b3 but i returned it because i didn't like the sound (maybe they was defective).
My source is xduoo x3 (mostly without amp but i have topping nx1 and fiio q1 and i use them when i listen music at home ).
Sorry for my bad english .


----------



## Orackle

Received my 4in1 5 days ago. First impression was "Wow". Highs seemed a little ephasised, but tip rolling fixed that for me. Bass is punchy and accurate. They somewhat remind me my broken Vsonic Vsd3S. Also I would say, that different tracks produce different impressions, so mastering matters alot, 'cause 4in1 are quite unforgiving. Also, they may not fit evreyone's ears, because they are a little wide. The sound quality, detalisation and sound stage are superb, I am really satisfied with them.


----------



## Ahmad313

orackle said:


> Received my 4in1 5 days ago. First impression was "Wow". Highs seemed a little ephasised, but tip rolling fixed that for me. Bass is punchy and accurate. They somewhat remind me my broken Vsonic Vsd3S. Also I would say, that different tracks produce different impressions, so mastering matters alot, 'cause 4in1 are quite unforgiving. Also, they may not fit evreyone's ears, because they are a little wide. The sound quality, detalisation and sound stage are superb, I am really satisfied with them.


 
 Congratulations to have a great iem, 
 and I am 100% agree with your impressions,  4in1 are  exactly sounded for me as you described..


----------



## nhlean96

orackle said:


> Received my 4in1 5 days ago. First impression was "Wow". Highs seemed a little ephasised, but tip rolling fixed that for me. Bass is punchy and accurate. They somewhat remind me my broken Vsonic Vsd3S. Also I would say, that different tracks produce different impressions, so mastering matters alot, 'cause 4in1 are quite unforgiving. Also, they may not fit evreyone's ears, because they are a little wide. The sound quality, detalisation and sound stage are superb, I am really satisfied with them.


 
 Have to delete my iTunes Rock/Metal Collection cause their mastering was terrible. The 1st Press works wonderfully


----------



## Holypal

zato23 said:


> I decide to go for MusicMaker TK13s do you recommend it for Metal - Punk mostly but other genres too?
> Also there are differences in the sound on MusicMaker TK13 and MusicMaker TK13s or the only difference is detachable cable?
> I read many positive comments for tk13 but i like the detachable cable .
> i bought the havi b3 but i returned it because i didn't like the sound (maybe they was defective).
> ...





What kind of drivers inside musicmaker tk13 and tk13s?


----------



## Holypal

nhlean96 said:


> Have to delete my iTunes Rock/Metal Collection cause their mastering was terrible. The 1st Press works wonderfully




Hmm, delete music because the iem is unforgiving? I don't think it's the right path. 

Music collection is more important. Maybe just buy another iem for those tracks.


----------



## purplesun

orackle said:


> Received my 4in1 5 days ago. First impression was "Wow". Highs seemed a little ephasised, but tip rolling fixed that for me. Bass is punchy and accurate. They somewhat remind me my broken Vsonic Vsd3S. Also I would say, that different tracks produce different impressions, so mastering matters alot, 'cause 4in1 are quite unforgiving. Also, they may not fit evreyone's ears, because they are a little wide. The sound quality, detalisation and sound stage are superb, I am really satisfied with them.



Bedding in the drivers over a few days will make the highs sweeter. Also I find listening at lower volumes improve the frequency balance between DD and BA.


----------



## CoiL

muzo2 said:


> My 4in1 arrived yesterday and when I listened to it yes there was this treble harshness. I started tip rolling and with all stock tips I had similar issues. I found some wide bore small tips which gives deep insertion and once you get this right highs seems right. Also the mids came bit forward, with stock tips they were recessed and bass and highs were dominating the mids. So all those who have treble issues with 4in1 try all tips you have. Play with insertion depth.
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.de/2010/05/how-deep-do-you-insert-you-er4.html
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.de/search/label/The%20Effect%20of%20Ear%20Sleeves


 
 Finally someone who bothers to play with tips! For me, JVC Spiral Dot S size was best and gave same results that You are mentioning.
  
 Quote:


orackle said:


> Received my 4in1 5 days ago. First impression was "Wow". Highs seemed a little ephasised, but tip rolling fixed that for me. Bass is punchy and accurate. They somewhat remind me my broken Vsonic Vsd3S. Also I would say, that different tracks produce different impressions, so mastering matters alot, 'cause 4in1 are quite unforgiving. Also, they may not fit evreyone's ears, because they are a little wide. The sound quality, detalisation and sound stage are superb, I am really satisfied with them.


 
 Same here. Out of laptop and phone 4in1 shows immense difference between higher quality sources (like my modified Aune T1 and iBasso DX5X).
 I mostly listen HQ great mastering progressive rock.
 What tips are You using?


----------



## Lurk650

audionoobz said:


> I know these arent really chinese, but how does the carbo tenore sound? Or any recommendations for me, i lsiten mainly to the top 40 charts, edm and acoustic music, budget would be below $100 and im currently looking at the brand Zero audio right now, suggestions are welcomed , thanks guys!!




I have both the Tenore and 13. The Tenore is great for what it is, relaxed simple listening. The 13 is a way more refined detailed sound. The 13 plus Spiral Dot tips are my 2nd favorite IEM


----------



## nhlean96

holypal said:


> Hmm, delete music because the iem is unforgiving? I don't think it's the right path.
> 
> Music collection is more important. Maybe just buy another iem for those tracks.


 
 I have the XE800 too, but that doesn't seem to work, the distortions, sibilance still there. There's a huge difference between the original tracks and remastered tracks. The remastered ones sound louder, but compressed while the original tracks sound more dynamic and musical. Take the "Back in Black" by AC/DC for example. The best version is the one by Albert Productions – CD 431046. The SICP-1707 is the newer release, sounds much louder, compressed


----------



## willywill

Anyone here can compare the 4in1 to the Auglamour R8, i have $40 to burn, i care more about a headphone having good bass and wide soundstage 1st.


----------



## Roen

I will be playing with tips on the 4in1 once I get my spiral dots and comply isolation foams. I do find the stock wide bore to be much more pleasing than the stock narrow bore.


----------



## Lurk650

willywill said:


> Anyone here can compare the 4in1 to the Auglamour R8, i have $40 to burn, i care more about a headphone having good bass and wide soundstage 1st.




The R8 has a narrow soundstage from what I read. 

Another option is the Tennmak Pro. About $30 then you can always buy an upgraded cable for about $10


----------



## CoiL

Guys, have You noticed that **** 4in1 (later ones) have nozzle "ring" part at the housing kind of "golden" while my early version has silver nozzle part (at least according to pictures on sale now)?
 I wonder if this is the production batch difference (and maybe sound difference according to it too)?


----------



## Roen

lurk650 said:


> The R8 has a narrow soundstage from what I read.
> 
> Another option is the Tennmak Pro. About $30 then you can always buy an upgraded cable for about $10


 

 Can you link me the upgraded cable?


----------



## bzfrank

zato23 said:


> I decide to go for MusicMaker TK13s do you recommend it for Metal - Punk mostly but other genres too?


 
  
 I like them very much for PowerMetal (e.g. 'Sabaton - The last stand' is pure epic on them, driven by the Wolfson WM8740 iHifi812v2, to my taste even better than the Shockwave III for this particular music genre). They like higher power though, on a Sansa Clip+ they do no shine. The iHifi812v2 is a powerhouse in this regard with 450mW@16Ohm).


----------



## Lurk650

roen said:


> Can you link me the upgraded cable?




Any MMCX. I would link one but due to the seller I can't.


----------



## Orackle

coil said:


> Same here. Out of laptop and phone 4in1 shows immense difference between higher quality sources (like my modified Aune T1 and iBasso DX5X).
> I mostly listen HQ great mastering progressive rock.
> What tips are You using?



I found that the smallest tips that came with them are the best for me, tried also Piston 3 tips, the seal was nice but sound became kind of strange, used some Vsonic tips, but that did not work very well. I listen mostly to progressive metal, metalcore, hardcore and 4in1 perform very well, especially the tracks that were mastered really well sound the best.


----------



## Orackle

coil said:


> Guys, have You noticed that **** 4in1 (later ones) have nozzle "ring" part at the housing kind of "golden" while my early version has silver nozzle part (at least according to pictures on sale now)?
> I wonder if this is the production batch difference (and maybe sound difference according to it too)?



Interesting find, mine are silver


----------



## Roen

coil said:


> Guys, have You noticed that **** 4in1 (later ones) have nozzle "ring" part at the housing kind of "golden" while my early version has silver nozzle part (at least according to pictures on sale now)?
> I wonder if this is the production batch difference (and maybe sound difference according to it too)?


 
 I just got mine recently and they are also silver.


----------



## bzfrank

Silver here too.


----------



## MuZo2

coil said:


> Guys, have You noticed that **** 4in1 (later ones) have nozzle "ring" part at the housing kind of "golden" while my early version has silver nozzle part (at least according to pictures on sale now)?
> I wonder if this is the production batch difference (and maybe sound difference according to it too)?


 

@1clearhead has also one with golden rings, his was one of first and also directly from ****.


----------



## Sunreeper

mebaali said:


> Check out the impressions (in this thread itself, there are quite a few of them) on (recently price reduced) Vivo XE800.


 
 Looking through this thread people are saying that the 4in1's are better but then go on to say that the 4in1's are way too trebly and over hyped. Doesn't that just mean the xe800's are bad?


----------



## Cinder

sunreeper said:


> Looking through this thread people are saying that the 4in1's are better but then go on to say that the 4in1's are way too trebly and over hyped. Doesn't that just mean the xe800's are bad?


 
 Well, that's up to your judgement to decide if everyone here is a worthy source of purchase advice. I personally fall into the camp that firmly believes its worth saving up for a more expensive pair of earphones than buy multiple cheap ones. 
  
 Furthermore, since it seems that the buyers' experience of the 4in1 is so widely varied and polarized, that I'd be weary of purchasing one at all.


----------



## yangian

sunreeper said:


> Looking through this thread people are saying that the 4in1's are better but then go on to say that the 4in1's are way too trebly and over hyped. Doesn't that just mean the xe800's are bad?


 
  
 4in1 is great at its price. But I think it has the weaknesses that is common for single BA driver's. So you caannot expect too much. For 1 DD with 1 BAs, it may not be better than single DD. 4in1s did a good job IMO.


----------



## smy1

roen said:


> Anyone know of any Chinese / Asian IEMs that are sweat proof for use when running or doing heavy exertion activities?
> 
> I need something that will stand up to waterfalls of sweat.




I use the rock zircon sports edition.


----------



## audio123

willywill said:


> Anyone here can compare the 4in1 to the Auglamour R8, i have $40 to burn, i care more about a headphone having good bass and wide soundstage 1st.


in terms of soundstage, i would take **** 4 in 1 while for bass, i would take r8 as it is tighter and more articulate


----------



## mebaali

sunreeper said:


> Looking through this thread people are saying that the 4in1's are better but then go on to say that the 4in1's are way too trebly and over hyped. *Doesn't that just mean the xe800's are bad?*




I don't know about that (bolded parts). My **** 4in1 are still at customs clearance (Indian ones are notorious for slow movement). Since you mentioned in your earlier post that you are looking for a mid and treble focused IEMs, I thought XE800 (which many users here saying to be of mid n treble centric) matched your preference and suggested to look for the impressions.


----------



## AudioNoob

Thanks to loomisjohnson I now have a pair of remax rm-600 and they are pretty good. Flat-ish response with a high-mid/treble emphasis, sounds a little more forward than etymotics, probably because of the high-mids where etymotics tend to extend on the extremes of high frequencies.
  
 It can deliver more sub-bass when EQed. I'm very happy with these little ones, the form factor means I can stash in a jacket pocket and not worry about them too much. I'm using the stock tips. They are smaller then I expected, probably similar to e107.
  
 The casing seems well made but the cable is a bit meh with the shrinking over the twisted cable showing some twist/ripples. It also has considerable cable noise.


----------



## zato23

zato23 said:


> I decide to go for MusicMaker TK13s do you recommend it for Metal - Punk mostly but other genres too?
> Also there are differences in the sound on MusicMaker TK13 and MusicMaker TK13s or the only difference is detachable cable?
> I read many positive comments for tk13 but i like the detachable cable .
> i bought the havi b3 but i returned it because i didn't like the sound (maybe they was defective).
> ...


 
 Anybody who knows if sound is same on MusicMaker TK13 and MusicMaker TK13s
  


bzfrank said:


> I like them very much for PowerMetal (e.g. 'Sabaton - The last stand' is pure epic on them, driven by the Wolfson WM8740 iHifi812v2, to my taste even better than the Shockwave III for this particular music genre). They like higher power though, on a Sansa Clip+ they do no shine. The iHifi812v2 is a powerhouse in this regard with 450mW@16Ohm).


 
  
 thank you


----------



## To.M

smy1 said:


> I use the rock zircon sports edition.




I run and use QKZ W1 PRO and they survive my 3 sweaty running sessions per week


----------



## Vidal

audionoob said:


> Thanks to loomisjohnson I now have a pair of remax rm-600 and they are pretty good. Flat-ish response with a high-mid/treble emphasis, sounds a little more forward than etymotics, probably because of the high-mids where etymotics tend to extend on the extremes of high frequencies.
> 
> It can deliver more sub-bass when EQed. I'm very happy with these little ones, the form factor means I can stash in a jacket pocket and not worry about them too much. I'm using the stock tips. They are smaller then I expected, probably similar to e107.
> 
> The casing seems well made but the cable is a bit meh with the shrinking over the twisted cable showing some twist/ripples. It also has considerable cable noise.


 
  
 I wear the cables up over my ears with the E107 helps keep the cables secure and noise free.
  
 I have some cable guides knocking around I'll send you some if you want (free), always get sent odd bits from suppliers - assuming London is UK, London.


----------



## Vidal

Anyone who bought the LZ A2S at the bargain price I have good news, based upon the weight of the earpiece and sound quality coming from them I'm 99% certain that they're genuine.


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> Anyone who bought the LZ A2S at the bargain price I have good news, based upon the weight of the earpiece and sound quality coming from them I'm 99% certain that they're genuine.


 
 Wow that is interesting. Similar to the XE800s. At that price I would actually consider them a good buy.


----------



## Vidal

I take it you mean the price drop rather than the sound?
  
 I'm thinking stock was sold off and people thought they were the old A02 and priced accordingly, I'm glad I got a couple of pairs as I'll sell one and keep a pair for my collection. I think I'm going to need a bigger case


----------



## mebaali

vidal said:


> Anyone who bought the LZ A2S at the bargain price I have good news, based upon the weight of the earpiece and sound quality coming from them I'm 99% certain that they're genuine.


 
 Thanks for the heads-up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bought it for 18 US$)
  
 ATM, mine is at the Mumbai Customs office (will surely take a week or two to get cleared from them, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Saoshyant

I wish I had tried picking it up at that price, but it's not a huge loss.
  
 For those with experience with Penon Audio, should I be concerned that an order placed on the 6th went through Hong Kong Air Mail Center on the 12th, and I haven't heard a thing since?  I would assume if it went through an air mail center, it shouldn't take that long to cross to the US.


----------



## 1clearhead

muzo2 said:


> @1clearhead has also one with golden rings,* his was one of first and also directly from *****.


 
  
 Actually, you mean I have the *silver rings*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


yangian said:


> 4in1 is great at its price. But I think it has the weaknesses that is common for single BA driver's. So you caannot expect too much. For 1 DD with 1 BAs, it may not be better than single DD. 4in1s did a good job IMO.


 
  
 That can be questionable and more about preference. 
  
 More BA's might not necessarily mean the best in better coherency or quality of sound, for they all have to travel through that same narrow nozzle from the earphones and through our ear canals for us to make judgement on the sound and preference to what we like the most.
  
 I've auditioned some of the best, like the *ADEL 64 AUDIO 12 BA's per-side* and the newest *AKG "one dynamic" per-side in-ear monitors* that "stunned me" even more! Better yet, the single knowles 30042 BA plays just as good dynamically as combining "two" 30017 and they both benefit differently from crossovers, when applied.
  
 So, it's more about preference and quality of inner parts (including crossovers) than actually adding more BA armatures, which to me personally doesn't necessarily mean better.
  
 Remind you, the **** 4in1's inner parts is a "30042 BA and a beryllium dynamic driver". To me? That's saying something from a company that's asking for such a low price.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

I got my 4in1 in less than 2 weeks, it comes with golden ring.


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

Hey guys. Nice job opening up a second one, so I'm getting my Rock Zircon's soon, and I was wondering if you guys have any suggestions for sick but sub-$50 headphones.


----------



## Ruben123

shaya kutnowski said:


> Hey guys. Nice job opening up a second one, so I'm getting my Rock Zircon's soon, and I was wondering if you guys have any suggestions for sick but sub-$50 headphones.




I find the havi b3 to be pretty sick for $46.


----------



## polychroma23

vidal said:


> Anyone who bought the LZ A2S at the bargain price I have good news, based upon the weight of the earpiece and sound quality coming from them I'm 99% certain that they're genuine.


 
  
 Should've bought them. They must be a bang for the buck for that price range. Any cheap units left?


----------



## polychroma23

Somic V4s are still impressing me after a week of usage. Soundstage is wide, clear mids, treble is rarely sibilant (very few hints of sibilance sometimes) while being crisp and detailed. Instrument separation is better than IEMs I've heard at $18 IMHO. Bass is a bit too much for my taste, I EQ the bass down and they become killer neutral IEMs. Works for most genres of music, an all-rounder hidden gem!


----------



## loomisjohnson

polychroma23 said:


> Should've bought them. They must be a bang for the buck for that price range. Any cheap units left?


 

 just looked on ali and noone is selling the a2s at the giveaway price any more--lowest is $55. i'm glad at least that the guys daring enough to get the $18 ones will be rewarded--they're a polarizing iem, but i'm now firmly in the thumbs-up camp


----------



## CoiL

If someone is interested, then I have one pair of legit LZ A2S laying around which I don`t use. They are great but not for my preferences (soundstage/imaging). I like 4in1 more than A2S. I got them from Gearbest with discount deal. PM me if someone is interested inside EU - will do selling thread and make a deal according to forum rules.


----------



## TwinACStacks

It's funny how people hear things differently. My wife, (basshead that she is), can't really pick out soundstage or clarity differences between earphones. Her regular use setups are in order:
  
 Fiio X3ii with the E*** (sendiy) M2 equipped with gold KZ nozzles
  
 I pod Nano with the A2S
  
 Sansa Clip with the VJJB K4
  
  
*All while sitting around are a Pair of Gold Plated Trinity Hyperions and a Pair of LZA3!!!!   She likes the other 3 better.*
  
*Go figure....*
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

zato23 said:


> I decide to go for MusicMaker TK13s do you recommend it for Metal - Punk mostly but other genres too?
> Also there are differences in the sound on MusicMaker TK13 and MusicMaker TK13s or the only difference is detachable cable?
> I read many positive comments for tk13 but i like the detachable cable .
> i bought the havi b3 but i returned it because i didn't like the sound (maybe they was defective).
> ...


 
 The only difference IS the detachable cable on the TK13. I recommend STRONGLY that you "Rockbox" that X3. It really improves the sound. You can find out info on the Xduoo X3 appreciation thread.
  








 TWIN


----------



## AudioNoob

vidal said:


> I wear the cables up over my ears with the E107 helps keep the cables secure and noise free.
> 
> I have some cable guides knocking around I'll send you some if you want (free), always get sent odd bits from suppliers - assuming London is UK, London.


 
 That's really kind but I have since moved to Detroit (and sometimes Istanbul) I suppose I should update that! I'm sure I'll get some clips from somewhere. My ears hurt rather quickly when something rests on them and I already have glasses, so I prefer not to have them over ear for the moment.


----------



## zato23

twinacstacks said:


> The only difference IS the detachable cable on the TK13. I recommend STRONGLY that you "Rockbox" that X3. It really improves the sound. You can find out info on the Xduoo X3 appreciation thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thank you very much ,i already  rockboxed my xduoo


----------



## bjaardker

sunreeper said:


> Looking through this thread people are saying that the 4in1's are better but then go on to say that the 4in1's are way too trebly and over hyped. Doesn't that just mean the xe800's are bad?


 
  
 Both the 4in1 and the xe800's were too treble forward and harsh for me. The 4in1 less than the xe800. But it all depends on what you're looking for and what your preferences are. Even though neither are my cup of tea, I can appreciate them for their positives and negatives. Here's how it broke down for me:
  
 Treble: 4in1 > xe800
 Mids: xe800 > 4in1
 Bass: 4in1 > xe800
 Sub-Bass: 4in1 > xe800
 Soundstage: 4in1 > xe800
 Clarity: 4in1 > xe800
 Detail: 4in1 = xe800
 Build: 4in1 > xe800
  
 So that's why I would recommend the 4in1 over the xe800 even though I neither is something I prefer to listen to. There are some people who want that mid-forward sound with extra crispy highs. Those people have voiced their preference for the xe800. 

 Chocolate Vanilla and Strawberry folks. Not everyone likes everything, some like all, and there are some times when the vanilla is freezerburned and nasty, and we can all agree it sucks.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

What are the best iems around $50 or lower these days? I listen to mostly acoustic/indie music btw, I also listen to punk though.


----------



## HiFiChris

moshimoshi said:


> What are the best iems around $50 or lower these days? I listen to mostly acoustic/indie music btw, I also listen to punk though.


 
  
 The question is: what in-ears/sound signature are you used to? There are many great offerings in the price range nowadays with many different sound signatures.


----------



## boblauer

saoshyant said:


> I wish I had tried picking it up at that price, but it's not a huge loss.
> 
> For those with experience with Penon Audio, should I be concerned that an order placed on the 6th went through Hong Kong Air Mail Center on the 12th, and I haven't heard a thing since?  I would assume if it went through an air mail center, it shouldn't take that long to cross to the US.


 
 I get my Penon orders in about 10 to 12 days delivered to California. So yes if your order is 21 days out I would contact them.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

I have the kz zs3, edse, which are both good. I guess I'm just wondering if there's anything in my price range that would really wow me more than those two in terms of clarity, seperation, and overall SQ.


----------



## smy1

vidal said:


> Anyone who bought the LZ A2S at the bargain price I have good news, based upon the weight of the earpiece and sound quality coming from them I'm 99% certain that they're genuine.




What about that 1%?


----------



## Roen

Just pulled the 4in1 from my burn-in station after 120 hours.
  
 I will preface this by saying I've been listening to BA IEMs throughout the week and I do think this has something to do with changing my perceptions.
  
 The treble is not as harsh as when I first listened to it. However, out of the three recent additions to my collection (4in1, A2S, DBA-02 MkII), it's still the harshest. I do think most of this new perception is my ears getting used to BA treble, as I thought all 3 of these IEMs were slightly harsh out of the box.
  
 Detail is better than the A2S but worse than the DBA-02 MkII. It's most noticeable in the treble range on the A2S when things sound slurred together. DBA-02 is better than 4in1 is better than A2S for instrument separation as well.
  
 Mids are the most recessed out of the three as well. A2S is also noticeably recessed but not as much as the 4in1. DBA-02 is relatively flat.
  
 A2S has a little more bass than the 4in1, but the 4in1 provides more than adequate bass for all of my tracks. The DBA-02 lacks any sub-bass and has tight mid-bass, but not enough of it.
  
 Both the 4in1 and the A2S are more enjoyable to listen to Pop and Top 40 tracks, where the DBA-02 serves for analytical and vocal heavy tracks.
  
 My decision with the 4in1 vs the A2S is, do I put up with the more neutral (but still v-shaped) sound signature, but less detail in the treble range of the A2S or do I have to deal with boosting the volume of the 4in1 so I can hear the mids come out adequately enough, but now have tons of bass and treble to deal with.
  
 Well for now, I'll be listening to the 4in1 more because the A2S is going on the burn-in station for 200 hours.
  
 Havi B3 Pro 1 to be coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## Vidal

smy1 said:


> What about that 1%?


 
  
 The possibility that someone is copying them with an identical build quality and sound


----------



## 1clearhead

roen said:


> Just pulled the 4in1 from my burn-in station after 120 hours.
> 
> I will preface this by saying I've been listening to BA IEMs throughout the week and I do think this has something to do with changing my perceptions.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice impressions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 By the way, did you receive the whole package from **** when you ordered the 4in1's? And, if you did? Did you receive the extra black silicone tips, which he include in the package? They help to balance out the 4in1's v-signature. Actually, I'm wondering how many people ordered the whole package.


----------



## Roen

1clearhead said:


> Nice impressions!
> 
> By the way, did you receive the whole package from **** when you ordered the 4in1's? And, if you did? Did you receive the extra black silicone tips, which he include in the package? They help to balance out the 4in1's v-signature. Actually, I'm wondering how many people ordered the whole package.


I got the whole package minus the box.

I swapped to the extra black silicone tips and went back to the wide bore. The narrow bore black tips accentuated the bass and the treble, whereas I was trying to tame both of them to make the sound signature less v-shaped.

Unless there were a third set of silicone tips that besides the 3 narrow bore and the 1 stock wide bore?


----------



## peter123

My take on the Accutone Gemini HD for those who might me interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/accutone-gemini-hd/reviews/17003


----------



## bjaardker

Quick update on my **** 4 in 1 journey. 

I figured what the heck and threw a little eq onto them. What I can say is that they take eq'ing VERY well. 

14k down less than 1.
3k down about 2-3db. 
900 up 2 db
250 up 1-2 db
60 up 1 db

These sound great now. I always felt like it was never a matter of them being bad, just not my taste in sound signature. This proved that out for me.


----------



## Decommo

Has anyone compared between XE800 and VSD1S? I am keen to purchase either of them and not sure what the differences are in terms of sound signature....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 If I understood correctly, VSD1S is smooth and airy IEM and XE800 is detailed and analytical. Have I understood correctly?


----------



## audio123

decommo said:


> Has anyone compared between XE800 and VSD1S? I am keen to purchase either of them and not sure what the differences are in terms of sound signature....
> 
> If I understood correctly, VSD1S is smooth and airy IEM and XE800 is detailed and analytical. Have I understood correctly?


u r right. Xe800 treble is more grainy though.


----------



## linnaen

I know I'm pushing my luck here, but are there any recommendations for bluetooth non-iems in the sub $40 range?  I like the idea of iems, but have never yet found a pair I find comfortable. 
  
 I've tried scanning through the threads but there are so many pages and most of it seems to be talk about wired iems.


----------



## audio123

linnaen said:


> I know I'm pushing my luck here, but are there any recommendations for bluetooth non-iems in the sub $40 range?  I like the idea of iems, but have never yet found a pair I find comfortable.
> 
> I've tried scanning through the threads but there are so many pages and most of it seems to be talk about wired iems.


bluetooth earbuds?


----------



## linnaen

I was thinking more on ear (Koss KSC-75 as an example) but if anything would prefer iems to earbuds.
  
 I would primarily be using them while out excercising / on my bike.


----------



## Happytalk

linnaen said:


> I was thinking more on ear (Koss KSC-75 as an example) but if anything would prefer iems to earbuds.
> 
> I would primarily be using them while out excercising / on my bike.




You can't beat the Koss for outdoor exercise. 
Just get those.


----------



## willywill

linnaen said:


> I know I'm pushing my luck here, but are there any recommendations for bluetooth non-iems in the sub $40 range?  I like the idea of iems, but have never yet found a pair I find comfortable.
> 
> I've tried scanning through the threads but there are so many pages and most of it seems to be talk about wired iems.


 
 Bluetooth and Headfi don't go well together, most people here are stacking 2-3 audio gear on top of another. Do this, Google search "Best iPhone 7 bluetooth earpuds" change the date from "anytime" to "past month" your answer will be there


----------



## Brian Coffey

Anyone else see this....Lol  http://roamwithatari.com/


----------



## linnaen

willywill said:


> Bluetooth and Headfi don't go well together, most people here are stacking 2-3 audio gear on top of another. Do this, Google search "Best iPhone 7 bluetooth earpuds" change the date from "anytime" to "past month" your answer will be there


 
 Ahh, iPhones! I forgot they were now bluetooth only.
 Might make the search a little easier, thanks.


----------



## Skullophile

One day I'm gonna try some Bluetooth iems and then I'm pretty sure some iems are going under the hammer.
I am looking forward to the day!


----------



## Roen

linnaen said:


> Ahh, iPhones! I forgot they were now bluetooth only.
> Might make the search a little easier, thanks.


You can always get one of these budget IEMs that are MMCX connected and then a cheap MMCX Bluetooth cable as well.


----------



## Skullophile

Anyone know any good truly wireless BA Bluetooth iems?
There's those 300 dollar ones but maybe some cheaper ones?
I'm ready to sacrifice some range for pure portability. Maybe I can use em at work.
It would be a dream come true and I might try to mod an ambient sound vent.


----------



## Pastapipo

decommo said:


> Has anyone compared between XE800 and VSD1S? I am keen to purchase either of them and not sure what the differences are in terms of sound signature....
> 
> If I understood correctly, VSD1S is smooth and airy IEM and XE800 is detailed and analytical. Have I understood correctly?




Its been a while since I heard the vsd1s, but your description sounds about right to me.


----------



## 1clearhead

roen said:


> I got the whole package minus the box.
> 
> I swapped to the extra black silicone tips and went back to the wide bore. The narrow bore black tips accentuated the bass and the treble, whereas I was trying to tame both of them to make the sound signature less v-shaped.
> 
> Unless there were a third set of silicone tips that besides the 3 narrow bore and the 1 stock wide bore?


 
  
 Eventially, tips might be different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....A couple of from friends received their 4in1's and they're tips were different from mines as well.
  


decommo said:


> Has anyone compared between XE800 and VSD1S? I am keen to purchase either of them and not sure what the differences are in terms of sound signature....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Bullseye! --> You got it right! .....More in terms of sounding balanced instead of completely flat, though.


----------



## Decommo

pastapipo said:


> Its been a while since I heard the vsd1s, but your description sounds about right to me.


 
  


1clearhead said:


> Bullseye! --> You got it right! .....More in terms of sounding balanced instead of completely flat, though.


 
  
 Thank you very much. I am inclined to go for XE800 because it has GR07 driver inside but tuned differently if I understood correctly. Is XE800 really lack of bass? I am not a basshead and do not need big bass quanity but good quality bass would not hurt...


----------



## 1clearhead

decommo said:


> Thank you very much. I am inclined to go for XE800 because it has GR07 driver inside but tuned differently if I understood correctly. Is XE800 really lack of bass? I am not a basshead and do not need big bass quanity but good quality bass would not hurt...


 

 Actually, you'll like the bass on these.....very good quality and very well controlled!
 .....and yes! The housing does give it a slightly different signature,* but I like it!*


----------



## Decommo

1clearhead said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much. I am inclined to go for XE800 because it has GR07 driver inside but tuned differently if I understood correctly. Is XE800 really lack of bass? I am not a basshead and do not need big bass quanity but good quality bass would not hurt...
> ...




Great. Thank you very much. Just placed my order


----------



## 1clearhead

decommo said:


> Great. Thank you very much. Just placed my order


 
 Welcome to the XE800 club as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* .....you just saved a good amount of cash!*
  
 Get a nice case for them and take care of the wires, surely to last you a long time. The GR07's wires are a little thicker on that perspective.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead - how is XE800 (cheap one) soundstage against 4in1 ? I finally got some proper tools at my new workplace and I can start modding again. Was thinking about trying out XE800 and I`m sure I can help bass portion with my mods but I`m kind of pushed back by some comments on soundstage (especially frontal depth and headstage intrusion).
  
 Btw, I`m doing some IEM modding with my students and some drivers seem to be quite promising. Don`t remember which ones exactly but there were some cheap that came along phones (Panasonic, LG, HTC, iPhone) and some cheap widely spread earbuds and IEMs from Sony, Philips, Vivanco etc.


----------



## SilentCinema

Been out of the loop for a while but for money value those urbanfun iem on hck website are superb, brilliant iem for daily beating, the ba inside is really clear and crisp and no nasty spikes like many budget ba iems experience. The bass is sensible and present but not for bassheads. Mids are extremely clear for such a cheap costing iem and non fatiguing (6 hour listen) I could happily listen to these alongside my tk12s without feeling deprived. And for me most importantly they have a mic and the build quality is on point. Haven't burned them in yet cos i cant be bothered so im just gonna use them raw. I Have powered them on a couple of smartphones and they sound really good without any power/performance issues.


----------



## loomisjohnson

decommo said:


> Has anyone compared between XE800 and VSD1S? I am keen to purchase either of them and not sure what the differences are in terms of sound signature....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i have both, and in general they're completely different beasts--the xe800 is bright, highly detailed and generally balanced signature, with tight subbass but not a lot of midbass texture--very refined overall. the vsd1s is sorta lush/warm sounding, with alot of low end and prominent, full mids; compared to the xe800 highs are sorta veiled and less extended. personally, i though the vsd1 was very good until i got into many of the chinese iems touted on this thread; now they lag a bit in overall clarity.


----------



## Majin

silentcinema said:


> Been out of the loop for a while but for money value those urbanfun iem on hck website are superb, brilliant iem for daily beating, the ba inside is really clear and crisp and no nasty spikes like many budget ba iems experience. The bass is sensible and present but not for bassheads. Mids are extremely clear for such a cheap costing iem and non fatiguing (6 hour listen) I could happily listen to these alongside my tk12s without feeling deprived. And for me most importantly they have a mic and the build quality is on point. Haven't burned them in yet cos i cant be bothered so im just gonna use them raw. I Have powered them on a couple of smartphones and they sound really good without any power/performance issues.


 
  
 I heard these were quite well received in the Russian community. How did you came to the conclusion to buy them?


----------



## Decommo

loomisjohnson said:


> i have both, and in general they're completely different beasts--the xe800 is bright, highly detailed and generally balanced signature, with tight subbass but not a lot of midbass texture--very refined overall. the vsd1s is sorta lush/warm sounding, with alot of low end and prominent, full mids; compared to the xe800 highs are sorta veiled and less extended. personally, i though the vsd1 was very good until i got into many of the chinese iems touted on this thread; now they lag a bit in overall clarity.


 
  
 Thank you very much for your feedback. I now ordered XE800 since I value clarity more than bass.  I will try to EQ to boost bass if it is desired. Hope it does maintain clarity while boosted bass on EQ...


----------



## crabdog

My review on the Bravo Audio Ocean tube amp:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/bravo-audio-ocean/reviews/17009


----------



## anandvarma

roen said:


> You can always get one of these budget IEMs that are MMCX connected and then a cheap MMCX Bluetooth cable as well.



I can't say it's super cheap, but you can check Trinity Bluetooth lanyards. I believe they have mmcx connector option as well.
https://trinity-audio-engineering.myshopify.com/products/trinity-bluetooth-lanyard


----------



## VinceHill24

Was stressed out at work for few days and came home with a parcel from the post. The KZ ZST, after about 1 month of wait... yet turn out to be a sour unit. Congrats KZ for ruining my day with bad QC again, significant channel imbalance with right side sounded much louder than left side. Did every checking to confirm so definitely a manufacturer defect. Left aside the QC issues, they sounded dark overall to my ears and a bit congested with poorer clarity and resolution as compared to other BA hybrid. Though it's unfair comparing a bad unit to others, the resolution, clarity and instrument separation is nowhere close to the **** ues & 4in1. Maybe a proper working unit in good condition sounded excellent but who knows when i'll get those ...back to enjoying K1 instead...


----------



## MuZo2

*4in1*


----------



## audio123

received the hidizs ap60 today. must say the SQ is excellent for the price. in terms of sound, they sound like campfire audio nova tonally.


----------



## mebaali

muzo2 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Unbearable highs, eh ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 (mine is still at customs office)


----------



## MuZo2

mebaali said:


> Unbearable highs, eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just skipping song after song , normally people say bass bleeds into mids, here I would say treble bleeds into mids and lows.


----------



## mebaali

Listening to Mutemath using HLSX 808 (on stock medium sized red core tips with tape mod on the front vents). To my ears and audio setup (a lowly Fiio X1 + NX1), these provide brilliant details without bordering on harsh highs and there is a quite bit of warmth in the overall sound signature. Loving it


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just got the New KZ Hybrid. Let me cut to the Chase real fast. OOTB they are a complete Fail. By comparison the original Xiaomi Hybrid is much better.
  
 Seriously, is there _*really*_ a B/A driver in there?  KZ you really need to step up your game, your own ATE Destroys this effort.
  
 NOT AT ALL WHAT I EXPECTED.
  
 Well, they are off to 200 Hours burn in. Maybe some MAGIC will Happen....
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## mebaali

muzo2 said:


> Just skipping song after song , normally people say bass bleeds into mids, here I would say treble bleeds into mids and lows.


 
 Not a good news for me (had high hopes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just hope it's a QC issue and mine are the ones from the earlier batch (supposed to be ones with silver plated nozzle) that got rave reviews (initially) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 #WithFingersCrossed
  
 (BTW, I have ordered mine from AK store)


----------



## SilentCinema

majin said:


> I heard these were quite well received in the Russian community. How did you came to the conclusion to buy them?




I literally just chanced it because all my iem with a mic were broken and i thought why not try a hck new arrival, especially for the cheap price, i expected less but i got a lot more, i find they are better than all my budget kz and lz, i do like to gamble now and then and on this occasion it has worked out for me.


----------



## Majin

silentcinema said:


> I literally just chanced it because all my iem with a mic were broken and i thought why not try a hck new arrival, especially for the cheap price, i expected less but i got a lot more, i find they are better than all my budget kz and lz, i do like to gamble now and then and on this occasion it has worked out for me.


 
  
 Could you give us a comparison with your IEMs. They do include quite a lot of accessories right?


----------



## loomisjohnson

decommo said:


> Thank you very much for your feedback. I now ordered XE800 since I value clarity more than bass.  I will try to EQ to boost bass if it is desired. Hope it does maintain clarity while boosted bass on EQ...


 

 i think you'll like them just the way they are--imo they're on a higher level


----------



## mindy123

I was about to hit buy on the sennheiser M2 in ears and then came across a KZ ZS3 review that alerted me to the cheaper end of the market and now I have found myself here... Very confused by all the products in this price range to be honest. KZ's line-up has so many models and that is just the first brand I came across. Help would be much appreciated.
  
 I listen to electronic mostly so I need bass quality + quantity, sub-bass, and hopefully without that compromising the rest of the soundstage too much.
  
 Will be a commuter earphone so need good isolation and paired with smartphone so needs to be easily powered (seems odd to me to buy budget and then spend more than the earphone on a portable amp - would rather just spend more on a good easily powered earphone if I have to)
  
 Occasional gym use and sometimes like to go to bed with earphones so if you can have them in lying on one side that would be ideal! (Read in the verge's article that the zero audio carbo tenore is good for that but gather there are better options now)
  
 Any recommendations welcomed. A few posts about the KZ ZS3 needing an amp have put me off that for now.


----------



## crabdog

mindy123 said:


> I was about to hit buy on the sennheiser M2 in ears and then came across a KZ ZS3 review that alerted me to the cheaper end of the market and now I have found myself here... Very confused by all the products in this price range to be honest. KZ's line-up has so many models and that is just the first brand I came across. Help would be much appreciated.
> 
> I listen to electronic mostly so I need bass quality + quantity, sub-bass, and hopefully without that compromising the rest of the soundstage too much.
> 
> ...


 
 ZS3 has good reports so far but I don't have them myself. I can recommend the Tennmak Pro:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-Tenmk-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-Remote/1183804_32624020655.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.8JXHjM


----------



## crabdog

Speaking of Tennmak they also have a Bluetooth MMCX cable now!
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-MMCX-Bluetooth-4-1-Cable-Detachable-Cable-for-Tennmak-PRO-Piano-SE215-SE315-SE425-SE535/1183804_32743693143.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

mindy123 said:


> Any recommendations welcomed. A few posts about the KZ ZS3 needing an amp have put me off that for now.


 
  
 ZS3 doesn't need an amp. It does improve them, but they work fine from a basic cell phone and even sources as notoriously weak as the PS VITA.


----------



## CoiL

muzo2 said:


> mebaali said:
> 
> 
> > Unbearable highs, eh ?
> ...


 
 Please do tip-rolling and if You have - use JVC Spiral Dot tips! 
  


> Originally Posted by *mebaali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not a good news for me (had high hopes)
> 
> ...


 
 You should be fine if You use correct tips... based on what You say about modded 808 and mutemath. To me modded 808 is about same as 4in1 with "right" tips or even slightly harsher in highs.
 That`s all of course IF we have same quality and production 4in1.


----------



## smy1

My 4 in 1 is coming today, hope they are my end game.


----------



## alucard177

smy1 said:


> My 4 in 1 is coming today, hope they are my end game.




The end game headphone is a mythical beast that no one has ever found my friend. Enjoy your 4in1.


----------



## Ruben123

mindy123 said:


> I was about to hit buy on the sennheiser M2 in ears and then came across a KZ ZS3 review that alerted me to the cheaper end of the market and now I have found myself here... Very confused by all the products in this price range to be honest. KZ's line-up has so many models and that is just the first brand I came across. Help would be much appreciated.
> 
> I listen to electronic mostly so I need bass quality + quantity, sub-bass, and hopefully without that compromising the rest of the soundstage too much.
> 
> ...




Zs3 is one of the best KZ I've heard to date. It's very good really, people would pay $60 for them and find them a bargain (compared with that you get a CX300 for $40).


----------



## Degree

ruben123 said:


> Zs3 is one of the best KZ I've heard to date. It's very good really, people would pay $60 for them and find them a bargain (compared with that you get a CX300 for $40).


 
 How is the bass and do you need an amp to get full use out of them?
 Also where did you buy it?

 Thanks!


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> 1clearhead - how is XE800 (cheap one) soundstage against 4in1 ? I finally got some proper tools at my new workplace and I can start modding again. Was thinking about trying out XE800 and I`m sure I can help bass portion with my mods but I`m kind of pushed back by some comments on soundstage (especially frontal depth and headstage intrusion).
> 
> Btw, I`m doing some IEM modding with my students and some drivers seem to be quite promising. Don`t remember which ones exactly but there were some cheap that came along phones (Panasonic, LG, HTC, iPhone) and some cheap widely spread earbuds and IEMs from Sony, Philips, Vivanco etc.


 

 Soundstage on the XE800 is just a step behind the 4in1's, but it has a really good overall balance showing off what a dynamic driver can really perform like when tuned just right. It does have some frontal depth, but really goes well with vocals sounding more realistic, while instruments are nicely panned-out, left to right and vice-versa. The bass has great quality for a dynamic with a good emphasis on the sub-bass while the highs peaks really well with micro-details coming to play. These have more similarities with the GR07 than with any other earphones I compared them with, obviously since they carry the same dynamic drivers. Though, the housing on the XE800 seems to slightly elevate the vocals "just right", in my opinion makes me like these slightly more than the GR07's for its great balance making it a good contender on some of the best dynamics money can buy.
 .....It doesn't hurt to have a pair. I would say _-go for it 'CoiL'!_


----------



## Degree

How does the Tennmak Pro compare to the ZS3? Besides the obvious price difference.


----------



## smy1

alucard177 said:


> The end game headphone is a mythical beast that no one has ever found my friend. Enjoy your 4in1.




Time to buy a $100 cable for these.


----------



## 1clearhead

smy1 said:


> Time to buy a $100 cable for these.


 
  
 Hey, they are a 4in1 monstrosity! .....Enjoy!
  
 Don't forget to burn them in some!


----------



## smy1

1clearhead said:


> Hey, they are a 4in1 monstrosity! .....Enjoy!
> 
> Don't forget to burn them in some!  :etysmile:




I am about to pull the trigger on the astell kern cable crystal pef22 for $1k for my **** 4 in 1, maybe it will be my end game.


----------



## alucard177

smy1 said:


> Time to buy a $100 cable for these.




Haha and a 1k tube amplifier just in case you lack one for your 4in1. Let us know your impressions.


----------



## smy1

alucard177 said:


> Haha and a 1k tube amplifier just in case you lack one for your 4in1. Let us know your impressions.




Going to do a mini impression right now. These things are amazing. Literally almost even with my im03 for $23 with spinfit. The mids and highs can be little recessed and the lows are smooth but the best thing about these are the instruments they are clear and musical with great seperation. The bass is a bit powerful and boomy with the comply foam but with the spinfit they are nice and controlled but not powerful. Soundstage is above average maybe even with my im03. These were bit sibilant with the stock tips but with the spinfit the sibilant is almost gone.

Oh and these are really heavy maybe little bit heavier then the dunu dn 1000


----------



## alucard177

smy1 said:


> Going to do a mini impression right now. These things are amazing. Literally almost even with my im03 for $23 with spinfit. The mids and highs can be little recessed but the best thing about these are the instruments they are clear and musical. The bass is a bit powerful and boomy with the comply foam but with the spinfit they are nice and controlled but not powerful. Soundstage is above average maybe even with my im03.




Pretty much the same as my impressions of the **** Ues. Only difference would be bass. Using comply foams right know and I think I lost some clarity.


----------



## smy1

alucard177 said:


> Pretty much the same as my impressions of the **** Ues. Only difference would be bass. Using comply foams right know and I think I lost some clarity.




Basically but makes the bass more powerful. Had to edit some stuff i forgot to add.

These do deserve the hype. Might get the ex800 next and i really want to try out the super audio 6


----------



## Vidal

silentcinema said:


> I literally just chanced it because all my iem with a mic were broken and i thought why not try a hck new arrival, especially for the cheap price, i expected less but i got a lot more, i find they are better than all my budget kz and lz, i do like to gamble now and then and on this occasion it has worked out for me.


 
  
  
 You're not the only one!


----------



## alucard177

smy1 said:


> Basically but makes the bass more powerful. Had to edit some stuff i forgot to add.
> 
> These do deserve the hype. Might get the ex800 next and i really want to try out the super audio 6




I jumped on the DZ7 train and I'm pretty excited to try them.


----------



## Vidal

I spoke to a seller today regarding the LZ A2S, from what I can understand, difficult with the language barrier. The earphones were universally priced incorrectly then they 'all' realised the error and bumped up the price.
  
 I tried to buy 10 units at the old price to no avail.
  
 I can't say for certain that it was prompted by someone reading about the price error on here, but it does concern me that they all jumped to and changed their prices at the same time.
  
 Certainly feels a bit like price fixing.


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> I spoke to a seller today regarding the LZ A2S, from what I can understand, difficult with the language barrier. The earphones were universally priced incorrectly then they 'all' realised the error and bumped up the price.
> 
> I tried to buy 10 units at the old price to no avail.
> 
> ...




Glad i bagged a pair at £15. Shlould be here in a few days.

Got some ve monk plus yesterday and am still gobsmacked at how amzing they are for the price.

Mind=blown


----------



## boblauer

And it appeared to happen right after the $18 price was posted here. We block most shopping sites at work so when I got home and wen to buy one the price was already back up to $55.


----------



## Majin

vidal said:


> You're not the only one!


 
  
 Review please


----------



## Vidal

majin said:


> Review please


 
  
 Sorry I'm not allowed, but


----------



## slowpickr

alucard177 said:


> The end game headphone is a mythical beast that no one has ever found my friend. Enjoy your 4in1.




I have. But I can't talk about it .


----------



## Majin

vidal said:


> Sorry I'm not allowed, but


 
  
 Sad times I can only find a Russian review and some Amazon reviews. At 15-ish euros I really want to try them out but i already got the Havi on my wish list.


----------



## trumpethead

darkestred said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I received some shockwave 3s that were ordered on the 14th.  Hopefully, you get your items soon.





darkestred said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I received some shockwave 3s that were ordered on the 14th.  Hopefully, you get your items soon.



Finally received my above orders from Jim/HCK. Even though they did not ship out till 3 weeks after the order was placed and I was provided incorrect shipping info they still arrived before 30 days. Gonna chill out on ordering from Aliexpress for a bit especially with the Holiday seasons coming up. Glad that I got my orders though and will continue to purchase from Jim/Hck in the future.


----------



## mindy123

ruben123 said:


> Zs3 is one of the best KZ I've heard to date. It's very good really, people would pay $60 for them and find them a bargain (compared with that you get a CX300 for $40).


 
  
  


crabdog said:


> ZS3 has good reports so far but I don't have them myself. I can recommend the Tennmak Pro:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-Tenmk-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-Remote/1183804_32624020655.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.8JXHjM


 
  
  


b9scrambler said:


> ZS3 doesn't need an amp. It does improve them, but they work fine from a basic cell phone and even sources as notoriously weak as the PS VITA.


 
  
 Thanks for the replies. Sounds like it may be a straight shoot-out between the zs3 and tennmak pro then.


----------



## trespasser2

mindy123 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Sounds like it may be a straight shoot-out between the zs3 and tennmak pro then.


 
  
  
 I have both, Tennmak Pro bass sounds more bloated when compared to ZS3 but music shows more detail across the spectrum. ZS3 has bad channel imbalance but don´t know if it´s just my sample, if they they didn´t have that problem for 9US$ they´re quite a bargain


----------



## Darkestred

trumpethead said:


> Finally received my above orders from Jim/HCK. Even though they did not ship out till 3 weeks after the order was placed and I was provided incorrect shipping info they still arrived before 30 days. Gonna chill out on ordering from Aliexpress for a bit especially with the Holiday seasons coming up. Glad that I got my orders though and will continue to purchase from Jim/Hck in the future.




Good to hear. I am also done for awhile or ever. Sw3s are as much as i want to spend. On fence for trinity pm6.


----------



## Skullophile

Yeah, the Ear Kegs (shockwave 3) are my go to V shaped iem. 
I've been aurally sexing them for a year now and going strong.


----------



## posnera

crabdog said:


> Speaking of Tennmak they also have a Bluetooth MMCX cable now!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-MMCX-Bluetooth-4-1-Cable-Detachable-Cable-for-Tennmak-PRO-Piano-SE215-SE315-SE425-SE535/1183804_32743693143.html


 
  
 Anyone tried this out?  Seems like battery life is short, but for exercise 2-3 hours is plenty.


----------



## crabdog

posnera said:


> Anyone tried this out?  Seems like battery life is short, but for exercise 2-3 hours is plenty.


 
 It only states 'talk time' as being 2-3 hours. Music playback might be longer but we won't know until someone tries it.


----------



## HeadHigh

I'll post this again just my honest opinion . both LG QB 2 and QB 3 are overrated iem ,hype all hype .
  if anyone want a better iem for the price get Philips tx1 sound clear but at the top end bright ,good soundstage  , or Joyroom JR-E500 for smooth sound ,huge 3d sound stage .
 yes I have all of them .


----------



## Saoshyant

I kind of wish Tennmak's BT cable didn't have memory wire, but I can understand why it does.  I'd rather it just be a flexible cable that can easily go over ear instead.


----------



## bjaardker

I've tip rolled 15 different types of tips. The 4in1 still has too much treble, not enough bass or mids, and is overly harsh when you don't EQ it. 

Sometimes a headphone just isn't the right one for you. It doesn't mean that my opinion on them is wrong, its just my opinion. 

My endgame IEM? Something with the clarity and separation of the 4in1 with a little less harshness. The bass and subbass of the TFZ s5. And the mids and Soundstage of the Sennheiser 650.


----------



## Roen

+1





bjaardker said:


> I've tip rolled 15 different types of tips. The 4in1 still has too much treble, not enough bass or mids, and is overly harsh when you don't EQ it.
> 
> Sometimes a headphone just isn't the right one for you. It doesn't mean that my opinion on them is wrong, its just my opinion.
> 
> My endgame IEM? Something with the clarity and separation of the 4in1 with a little less harshness. The bass and subbass of the TFZ s5. And the mids and Soundstage of the Sennheiser 650.


----------



## nhlean96

headhigh said:


> I'll post this again just my honest opinion . both LG QB 2 and QB 3 are overrated iem ,hype all hype .
> if anyone want a better iem for the price get Philips tx1 sound clear but at the top end bright ,good soundstage  , or Joyroom JR-E500 for smooth sound ,huge 3d sound stage .
> yes I have all of them .


 
 QB2 and QB3 are no hype at all, they sound really good for the price, which is ridiculously low, $8 for QB2 and $15 for QB3.
 I enjoy my QB2 very much, punchy bass, short-decay, bright mids and trebs. Soundstage is not great but is adequate, detail is nice although not micro-detail like XE800 and 4in1. I even like them more than KZ ATE or Soundmagic PL30+, PL11


----------



## raiderkilo

HIDIZS AP60 nice small piece of hardware


----------



## audio123

raiderkilo said:


> HIDIZS AP60 nice small piece of hardware


 

 i just received it ytd. sq is very good


----------



## Cinder

raiderkilo said:


> HIDIZS AP60 nice small piece of hardware


 
 You have one? I've got one on the way for review.


----------



## 1clearhead

Quote:


vidal said:


> You're not the only one!


 
  
 I remember when I first received my package as well. Gotta' love the monkey!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






smy1 said:


> Time to buy a $100 cable for these.


 

 Yes! Tame the beast!


----------



## raiderkilo

Same as You, on the way in post


----------



## Majin

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> 
> I remember when I first received my package as well. Gotta' love the monkey!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Will you ever write a detailed review about them?


----------



## Vidal

I've seen a few people ask about an accurate earphone, has anyone tried the Takstar Inping H60?


----------



## Tonx

vidal said:


> I've seen a few people ask about an accurate earphone, has anyone tried the Takstar Inping H60?


 
 Ingping has quite muddy sound.


----------



## Vidal

tonx said:


> Ingping has quite muddy sound.


 
  
 Not according to Audiofight.info, quite the opposite in fact.
  
 http://www.audiofight.info/ingping-h60-obzor-naushnikov
  
 Anyone else tried them? I'm wondering whether to add these to my collection
  
  
  


majin said:


> Will you ever write a detailed review about them?


 
  
 The review you seek, you may need to use Google Translate
  
 http://www.audiofight.info/urbanfun-hifi-jbzor-gibridnyh-naushnikov


----------



## garcsa

Received the Havi B3 Pro1 at this very moment.
 I have to say big thanks to you guys for your opinions,  suggestions.
 Congrats Havi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can't stop listening music...
 Ok let it burn.
 I have to work


----------



## audio123

garcsa said:


> Received the Havi B3 Pro1 at this very moment.
> I have to say big thanks to you guys for your opinions,  suggestions.
> Congrats Havi!
> 
> ...


 

 glad u like your havi b3. when amplified, it will sound better.


----------



## Quuz

Quick questions, best iem for 100-150 eur that has:
  
 *Similiar sound to rha 750/shure s215
 *Straight cable to be worn down (IE NOT OVER EARS)
 *In-line with mic
  
 Thanks <3


----------



## garcsa

audio123 said:


> glad u like your havi b3. when amplified, it will sound better.


 
 Stop to working. Listening with JDS O2.


----------



## Majin

vidal said:


> Not according to Audiofight.info, quite the opposite in fact.
> 
> http://www.audiofight.info/ingping-h60-obzor-naushnikov
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ye thats the Russian review that i've been referring to. Still no clue if this guy knows what he is talking about or not, so I prefer a review from one of the head-fi members.
  
 Same with the amazon reviews. It's being sold for $40 and people say it is good and better then Beats. So ye....
  
 According the Russian review the urbanfun receives a 9.3 (highest score on the site) for sound while LZ Z03 gets a 9 and the A2S a 8.6.


----------



## Tonx

vidal said:


> Not according to Audiofight.info, quite the opposite in fact.
> 
> http://www.audiofight.info/ingping-h60-obzor-naushnikov
> 
> ...


 
 I've bought Ingping after reading this review


----------



## Vidal

I bought the Mannhas C190 after reading his reviews and it was spot on. Only downside to these was some quality issues with the build.
  
 I'm going to cannibalize my stock and give the H60 a go, I need a balanced earphone as a benchmark.


----------



## Tonx

vidal said:


> I bought the Mannhas C190 after reading his reviews and it was spot on. Only downside to these was some quality issues with the build.
> 
> I'm going to cannibalize my stock and give the H60 a go, I need a balanced earphone as a benchmark.


 
 You can read comments to this review - after #120 (when first man has become Ingping) fast every second, even not everyone sais that it hat muddy/a bit muddy sound. Muddy - "мутный, муть, глухой, глухо" in Russian. 
  
 *first comment is 112, and than 122,125,127,128,139,140,150... but yes, some people like it.


----------



## Vidal

tonx said:


> You can read comments to this review - after #120 (when first man has become Ingping) fast every second, even not everyone sais that it hat muddy/a bit muddy sound. Muddy - "мутный, муть, глухой, глухо" in Russian.


 
  
 Too late wrapper is off! Are you using the standard tips BTW?


----------



## Majin

tonx said:


> I've bought Ingping after reading this review


 
  
 Why didn't you buy the Urbanfun since they cost the same and the Urbanfun has a higher sound score compared to the ingping.


----------



## Vidal

majin said:


> Why didn't you buy the Urbanfun since they cost the same and the Urbanfun has a higher sound score compared to the ingping.


 
  
  
 I think the Urbanfun review has only just gone up Inping has been up for a long time


----------



## Majin

vidal said:


> I think the Urbanfun review has only just gone up Inping has been up for a long time


 
  
 I see the Urbanfun review has been up for 1 month orso. They seem better than the KZ ZST from reading the review.


----------



## Tonx

majin said:


> Why didn't you buy the Urbanfun since they cost the same and the Urbanfun has a higher sound score compared to the ingping.


 
 Hey, Ingping was my 3th iem from China
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I've bougth it in may.


----------



## Tonx

vidal said:


> Too late wrapper is off! Are you using the standard tips BTW?


 
 Ingping has quite narrow/small nozzles (4mm i think), so I dont have much tips i can use with Ingping, only standart tips ( silicon tips and triple flange tips) plus small standart silicone tips from other iems.


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


>


 
  
 Twin, What do you think of Yinjw IE800? I still think it's one of the best budgeted earphones.


----------



## Brian Coffey

yangian said:


> Twin, What do you think of Yinjw IE800? I still think it's one of the best budgeted earphones.


 
 I agree.


----------



## yangian

brian coffey said:


> I agree.


----------



## audio123

garcsa said:


> Stop to working. Listening with JDS O2.


----------



## farhat

alucard177 said:


> Pretty much the same as my impressions of the **** Ues. Only difference would be bass. Using comply foams right know and I think I lost some clarity.


 
 So I shouldn't get a **** 4in1 since I have the **** UEs and they sound the same? 
  
 Also guys, can this cable be used for **** UEs? Mine broke.


----------



## Lurk650

I unsubbbed thread so not sure if posted but https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/TFZ-SERIES-5S-With-Silver-Plated-Cable-Purple-Version-Special-Custom-Edition-Pre-sale/1825606_32746419557.html


----------



## alucard177

farhat said:


> So I shouldn't get a **** 4in1 since I have the **** UEs and they sound the same?
> 
> Also guys, can this cable be used for **** UEs? Mine broke.




I don't have the 4in1 so I never heard it, but my impressions with the **** UEs are pretty much in line with impressions about the 4in1 except for: 

-Bass
-Harshness 
-Comfort 

I don't find the UEs bass to be heavy or boomy. I think is tight, controlled and the quantity is enough for me. Note that I listen to some heavy bass headphones (Fidelio X1; Denon D5000 trough my Fostex HP-A4 wich adds even more bass).

Never found any harshness on the UEs. I've read that some find the 4in1 to be pretty harsh. Dunno about this cause I don't own it.

The UEs are very very light, the shells are huge in comparison to my (now defunct) M6 Pro, but they stay in place all the time. The 4in1 is regarded to have heavy housing and that's one of the reasons I didn't buy it.

In the end I think the 4in1 would be more of a sidegrade than upgrade, but if you wanna try them, why not?

Oh and that cable should work just fine.


----------



## audio123

this is quite a good dap, on par with some mid tier daps I have owned. Cheers.
sound signature: decent staging and tonally warm. above average details retrieval.


----------



## Folly

audio123 said:


> this is quite a good dap, on par with some mid tier daps I have owned. Cheers.
> sound signature: decent staging and tonally warm. above average details retrieval.


 
  
 This one is the AP60? How does it compare to DX80


----------



## audio123

folly said:


> This one is the AP60? How does it compare to DX80


 

 dx80 is much brighter than the ap60. ap60 is more smooth and warm for its sound. considering the price, the ap60 is a good buy. it reminds me of my cayin n5. cheers.


----------



## VinceHill24

Having both the **** UEs and the 4in1, both didn't give the impression that they sound the same to my ears. The UEs sounded more natural to me with more forward midrange whereas the 4in1 i can definitely hear a V shape sound with much more recessed midrange as compared to bass and treble. Though they're not really my preferred sound signature, i am very much agree that the 4in1 has great level of clarity and detail and it sounded slightly brighter as compared to UEs. I appreciate 4in1 for what it is in terms of its SQ at this price point coz you really can't get anything better at this price point IMO.


----------



## farhat

alucard177 said:


> I don't have the 4in1 so I never heard it, but my impressions with the **** UEs are pretty much in line with impressions about the 4in1 except for:
> 
> -Bass
> -Harshness
> ...


 
 Yes, that's why I figured I don't want to purchase the **** 4in1 since the difference is minor. Harshness wise, I use Comply Foam tips and it sure sound good on my budget DAP Benjie K9. Well, I will rethink again. Thanks for your clarification 


vincehill24 said:


> Having both the **** UEs and the 4in1, both didn't give the impression that they sound the same to my ears. The UEs sounded more natural to me with more forward midrange whereas the 4in1 i can definitely hear a V shape sound with much more recessed midrange as compared to bass and treble. Though they're not really my preferred sound signature, i am very much agree that the 4in1 has great level of clarity and detail and it sounded slightly brighter as compared to UEs. I appreciate 4in1 for what it is in terms of its SQ at this price point coz you really can't get anything better at this price point IMO.


 
 Well I tried indie rock music and it sound kinda ****ty on UEs (and 4in1 as you said has more recessed midrange so it will even be more ****tier?)  on my budget DAP. Maybe I should upgrade to Fiio X3 2nd gen then maybe the forward mid range (vocals and guitar) can be clearer. However, it sounds to me 4in1 will do better in hip hop and witch house bro?


----------



## smy1

farhat said:


> Yes, that's why I figured I don't want to purchase the **** 4in1 since the difference is minor. Harshness wise, I use Comply Foam tips and it sure sound good on my budget DAP Benjie K9. Well, I will rethink again. Thanks for your clarification
> Well I tried indie rock music and it sound kinda ****ty on UEs (and 4in1 as you said has more recessed midrange so it will even be more ****tier?)  on my budget DAP. Maybe I should upgrade to Fiio X3 2nd gen then maybe the forward mid range (vocals and guitar) can be clearer. However, it sounds to me 4in1 will do better in hip hop and witch house bro?




No the 4 in 1s are really good maybe up to my $300 im03 level.


----------



## farhat

smy1 said:


> No the 4 in 1s are really good maybe up to my $300 im03 level.


 
 but me no likey harsh sibilance. if i find **** UEs harsh without comply foam tips, will i find 4in1 more harsh?


----------



## windcar

Today my Xiaomi Piston Hybrid has arrived. Upon initial listening, these sounds completely polar opposite from 4in1. 4in1 has this overly annoying bright signature and fake mids timbre. The piston hybrid on the other hand, is completelty smooth and free of any silibance. The mids is good in terms of clarity and timbre. Vocal definitely is cleaner than any of the dynamics I have listened to. Bass has this pleasing amount of quantity and extends well all the way down, but is not well controlled. This IEM has one major flaw though: the high have no sparkle, lacking to the point it is clear they sounds quite veiled and dark and no air. If you listen only to music that has only a pair of guitar, piano and vocal, then this is OK. Any mastered music for young punks where there are plenty of highs, then this is not the IEM for you. 
 I have placed an order for IBasso IT03. Hopefully it will arrive latest by end of next week. I am not willing to spend higher than this on an IEM as I am saving for a pair of HD800S.


----------



## Pastapipo

Finally found the time to play with my 2 new DACs today:
  
 The K.GuSS K2:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/K-GuSS-DAC-K2-USB-DAC-Bluetooth-4-0-Audio-Decoder-Headphone-Amplifier-AIO-fiber-coax/32692396623.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.z7q9at
  
 And the Breeze Audio ES9018K2M:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ESS-ES9018K2M-AD823-SA9023-USB-DAC-Decoder-External-Sound-Card-Headphone-Amplifier-Beyond-ES9023-DAC/32702345553.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.z7q9at
  
 these are very early impressions:
  
 The Breeze Audio DAC sounds very similar to the ZuperDAC: very clear and highly detailed. Music sounds a little bit brighter. Very enjoyable.
  
 The K.GuSS is a bit fuller and smoother. The bluetooth option is nice, but there is a noticeable loud "tic" when the music stops. Also there is a soft humm when there is no music playing. Due to the multiple in and outputs, I'm currently using it as a 'music hub' for all my audiogear.
  
 Again very early impressions, I definitely need more time with these things.


----------



## VinceHill24

farhat said:


> Yes, that's why I figured I don't want to purchase the **** 4in1 since the difference is minor. Harshness wise, I use Comply Foam tips and it sure sound good on my budget DAP Benjie K9. Well, I will rethink again. Thanks for your clarification
> Well I tried indie rock music and it sound kinda ****ty on UEs (and 4in1 as you said has more recessed midrange so it will even be more ****tier?)  on my budget DAP. Maybe I should upgrade to Fiio X3 2nd gen then maybe the forward mid range (vocals and guitar) can be clearer. However, it sounds to me 4in1 will do better in hip hop and witch house bro?


 Well it's not that I'm on a good setup anyway since i do my listening on Note3 and Benjie S5. For me the 4in1 performs better than UEs when i'm listening to hip-hop, EDM, Kpop,they have greater sub-bass to make me enjoy these tracks more whereas i found myself picking up UEs often because i mostly listen to acoustic music, vocals. One thing about the 4in1, you gotta really do some tip rolling on it to find the right tip for you as OOTB it sounds s*** to me as well, now i'm settled with the wide bore kz tips which give me a perfect seal for better & tighter bass response and tame down those harsh highs also. JMHO.


----------



## Brian Coffey

pastapipo said:


> Finally found the time to play with my 2 new DACs today:
> 
> The K.GuSS K2:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/K-GuSS-DAC-K2-USB-DAC-Bluetooth-4-0-Audio-Decoder-Headphone-Amplifier-AIO-fiber-coax/32692396623.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.z7q9at
> ...


 
 Thank you for your early impression of the Breeze Audio DAC. I've been considering it for my computer desktop DAC. Got it in my cart and looking forward to hearing more


----------



## Forty6

audio123 said:


> this is quite a good dap, on par with some mid tier daps I have owned. Cheers.
> sound signature: decent staging and tonally warm. above average details retrieval.




You use it as a stand alone only ? Have you hook up with a amp yet ?


----------



## TwinACStacks

yangian said:


> Twin, What do you think of Yinjw IE800? I still think it's one of the best budgeted earphones.


 






 Yangi, I'd have to go back and listen to it. Yes I thought it was quite good but at that time I was really getting into the Hybrid Bette so I probably didn't give it a fair shake.
  
 I will put a re-listen on my TO-Do list for sure. Especially with my Shanling M5/ Aune B1 set up.
  








 TWIN


----------



## CoiL

headhigh said:


> ...Joyroom JR-E500 for smooth sound ,*huge 3d sound stage* .


 
 Hmmm.... interesting.


brian coffey said:


> yangian said:
> 
> 
> > Twin, What do you think of Yinjw IE800? I still think it's one of the best budgeted earphones.
> ...


 
 About ceramic-housing ones - I don`t. Mid-bass boosted IEM but otherwise great clarity and detail. Maybe it`s my taste and preference but I got headache from that mid-bass.


----------



## Brian Coffey

I think I purchased the Yinjw IE800 after @Wokei recommended it.


----------



## ratex

Just bought an ED9!
 How is ED9 compared to Piston 3 and Rock Zircon Nano?


----------



## smy1

farhat said:


> but me no likey harsh sibilance. if i find **** UEs harsh without comply foam tips, will i find 4in1 more harsh?




The harshness will dissapear if you get better tips. I noticed i get the harhness for from the stock tips and when i switched to the spinfit it mostly went away.


----------



## 1clearhead

majin said:


> Will you ever write a detailed review about them?


 
  
 Actually, I wrote a review on the URBANFUN more than a year ago. To look for that post on the old Chinese IEM thread is like looking for a needle in a haze stack at a barn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


majin said:


> I see the Urbanfun review has been up for 1 month orso. They seem better than the KZ ZST from reading the review.


 
  
 I can't compare my ZST to any of my other hybrids. They seem more of a BIG disappointment to me.


----------



## 1clearhead

What I'm about to say may reflect going back in time, but it's worth a shot mentioning.....
  
 I recently purchased the *SoundMAGIC PL30 *since last owning one more than 3 years ago. And I really had forgotten how wide the soundstage were on these with exceptional vocals. With that said, has any one compared these to the Havi B3 Pro 1? The PL30 are the widest sounding earphone in soundstage, which I own today.
  
 So, does anybody own both the PL30 and the Havi and write a comparison for both?


----------



## Vidal

@Tonx The Inping were not the earphones I was looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I left them burning but I don't know whether they'll improve.
  
 I agree with most of the other reviews (Urbanfun, Tennmak and Mannhas) on that site but the H60 I don't.


----------



## mebaali

1clearhead said:


> What I'm about to say may reflect going back in time, but it's worth a shot mentioning.....
> 
> I recently purchased the *SoundMAGIC PL30 *since last owning one more than 3 years ago. And I really had forgotten how wide the soundstage were on these with exceptional vocals. With that said, has any one compared these to the Havi B3 Pro 1? The PL30 are the widest sounding earphone in soundstage, which I own today.
> 
> So, does anybody own both the PL30 and the Havi and write a comparison for both?


 
 IMHO, PL30 used to provide wide soundstage (very similar to Havis, in terms of width) but with atrociously weak lows. They were also extremely inefficient (similar to Havis) when driving them using common audio devices (used to use Microsoft Zune 1st gen and Nokia N97). OTOH, Havis (not my favt sound signature) produce (if i exclude soundstage comparison) a wee bit more bass response (midbass) and increase in overall detail retrieval (btw, have recabled my Havis recently)
  
 This comparison is just based on my aural memory of how my PL30 (died 3 years back) used to sound (so may not be accurate but still wanted to chime in) hence take this opinion with a pinch of salt.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## NiallWang

Can someone recommend me some In ears under 20 i can get on Aliexpress? Im looking for good bass response and being compact, comfortable and having good build quality. Thanks.


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

niallwang said:


> Can someone recommend me some In ears under 20 i can get on Aliexpress? Im looking for good bass response and being compact, comfortable and having good build quality. Thanks.


 
 Rock Zircons, I've heard are AWESOME and mine arrive tomorrow! Look here: These are all under $50: https://audiobudget.com/product.php


----------



## dontcallmejan

alucard177 said:


> I don't have the 4in1 so I never heard it, but my impressions with the **** UEs are pretty much in line with impressions about the 4in1 except for:
> 
> -Bass
> -Harshness
> ...


 
 Can I ask, how's the UEs compared to the m6 pro?


----------



## Vidal

shaya kutnowski said:


> Rock Zircons, I've heard are AWESOME and mine arrive tomorrow! Look here: These are all under $50: https://audiobudget.com/product.php


 
  
 Rock Zircons are OK, if you want bass then Tennmak Dulcimer or Tennmak Banjo are far superior


----------



## alucard177

dontcallmejan said:


> Can I ask, how's the UEs compared to the m6 pro?




Sure.You can take a look at this post http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/300#post_12883423

In summary:

Both have good tight bass. Sub bass goes really deep on both but it seems to me that that the quantity is more with the m6.

Mids are more recessed on the M6. I found the m6 to be somewhat harsh and fatiguing sometimes, but I don't have that problems with the UEs. Soundstage and instument separation is better on the ****.

Build quality is on par with both iems.I've been using my **** UEs recently and I like them a lot. My M6 was destroyed 2 days ago while someone tried to rob me unfortunately. It was a good gym iem and nice value for $49

Also I forgot to mention that I prefer male vocals on the M6, and female vocals on the UEs. Male vocals sound weird; unnatural to me with the UEs

Hope that help


----------



## thanderbird

twinacstacks said:


> The only difference IS the detachable cable on the TK13. I recommend STRONGLY that you "Rockbox" that X3. It really improves the sound. You can find out info on the Xduoo X3 appreciation thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
you equalizes the TK13 in X3?


----------



## Brian Coffey

thanderbird said:


> you equalizes the TK13 in X3?


 
 You can if it is Rockboxed.


----------



## smy1

shaya kutnowski said:


> Rock Zircons, I've heard are AWESOME and mine arrive tomorrow! Look here: These are all under $50: https://audiobudget.com/product.php




People say his reviews are kinda inaccurate


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

smy1 said:


> People say his reviews are kinda inaccurate


 
 In what way? Biased? Unknowledgable? Paid for...? I'm not on here often enough to hear what people say?


----------



## alucard177

smy1 said:


> People say his reviews are kinda inaccurate




I don't know who's the reviewer but that's not my impression of the Rock Zircon. I can only agree with the build quality and the high freq part.


----------



## thanderbird

brian coffey said:


> You can if it is Rockboxed.


 
  
yes, but I want to know the EQ it uses.


----------



## Brian Coffey

thanderbird said:


> yes, but I want to know the EQ it uses.


 
 I think its Parametric but not sure how many bands. Their is a forum for it here http://www.head-fi.org/t/803844/rockbox-xduoo-x3 Also there is a post here http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/1155#post_12912957 that @Pastapipo mentions the DAC you asked about the other day.


----------



## wastan

majin said:


> Review please




I got a pair for $25 and they're definitely worth more than that. I find them a little bland and subdued, but given that I've been distracted with other toys lately (Vyrus, 4in1, ZS3), that probably means i haven't tried enough to see what i can get out of them.


----------



## thanderbird

brian coffey said:


> I think its Parametric but not sure how many bands. Their is a forum for it here http://www.head-fi.org/t/803844/rockbox-xduoo-x3 Also there is a post here http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/1155#post_12912957 that @Pastapipo mentions the DAC you asked about the other day.


 
  
Jesus ... I think I was not clear. I have a TK13, and just want to know if the twin equalizes it in X3 with Rockbox. Sorry if I seem rude, it is not my intention.


----------



## Brian Coffey

Anyone seen this yet?  https://m.id.aliexpress.com/item/32731235531.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&productSubject=New-XDUOO-XD-06-Headphone-Amplifier-24Bit-192KHz-High-Performance-USB-Coaxial-Optical-DAC-Tube-OP&shortkey=VnIfqYfa&addresstype=600


----------



## 1clearhead

mebaali said:


> IMHO, PL30 used to provide wide soundstage (very similar to Havis, in terms of width) but with atrociously weak lows. They were also extremely inefficient (similar to Havis) when driving them using common audio devices (used to use Microsoft Zune 1st gen and Nokia N97). OTOH, Havis (not my favt sound signature) produce (if i exclude soundstage comparison) a wee bit more bass response (midbass) and increase in overall detail retrieval (btw, have recabled my Havis recently)
> 
> This comparison is just based on my aural memory of how my PL30 (died 3 years back) used to sound (so may not be accurate but still wanted to chime in) hence take this opinion with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Cheers!


 

 Thanks 'mebaali' !
  
 I always had a feeling that the soundstage were as wide as the Havi's. Glad I was able to pick the SoundMAGIC PL30's up once again! I don't know what it was, but they sound a lot better to me with today's equipment than they did 3 years ago when I sold them. I've adjusted the little knobs on the side to a thicker bass setting, then I was able to swap wide-bore tips 'till I found the right fit and satisfying sound signature. And, WOW! Can they really perform; Vocals are incredible, the wide soundstage I can't get enough of, and and the overall details are slamming!
  
 I would have never said this 3 years ago, but in today's hi-end DAC and headphone amplifiers these perform way better than they ever did in the past. I'm glad I was able to pick these up in a "brand new"  package at my friends store here in Beijing, China!
  
 I would suggest others to pick one up and try it in todays equipment. And make sure to adjust the knob to the thicker bass setting. What these didn't do for me 3 years ago made up for it with today's DAC's and headphone equipment.
  
 ....These are definitely a keeper today!
  
 I have these.....
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.SUQEoI&id=43518213024&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/RR-SoundMAGIC-PL30-sound-beauty-Shanghai-total-six-Gifts-Shop-E300-sound-package/32742923483.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.19.6Ejnt9&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10066_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10073_10017_10070_10060_9999_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_6&btsid=3913a6a5-489c-47b3-bf45-9725368c6f16
  
 They also have a new version of them the PL30+
  
https://world.tmall.com/item/528112820587.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.SUQEoI&id=528112820587&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=4&skuId=3170488317499
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Soundmagic-pl30-in-ear-earphones-sports-earphones-heatshrinked-Sport-ear-carry/32698295166.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.4BRnew&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10066_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10073_10017_10070_10060_9999_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_6&btsid=3913a6a5-489c-47b3-bf45-9725368c6f16


----------



## polychroma23

Recently bought Havi B3 Pro 1 with Topping NX1A. Can't wait to hear that soundstage you guys praise and talk about


----------



## 1clearhead

.....Man, come to think about it? I might just pick-up the *SoundMAGIC PL30+* and see if there's any differences or enhancements to the older version.


----------



## nhlean96

1clearhead said:


> .....Man, come to think about it? I might just pick-up the *SoundMAGIC PL30+* and see if there's any differences or enhancements to the older version.


 
 I have owned it (PL30+) for 2 months. It sounds fine, smooth mids, tight bass with right amount of sub-bass, but not as punchy as the Quadbeat 2. Treble lacks some sparkles, which is well done by the Quadbeat 2. Mid is just right for vocals, a little bit forwarded. Soundstage is more depth than width.
 I rarely listen to it, just keep it in the box and use the QB2 when traveling by bus. A fine IEM, nothing stands out but nothing is bad either.


----------



## Majin

wastan said:


> I got a pair for $25 and they're definitely worth more than that. I find them a little bland and subdued, but given that I've been distracted with other toys lately (Vyrus, 4in1, ZS3), that probably means i haven't tried enough to see what i can get out of them.


 
  
 They are like 15 euros now (mobile app). If I didnt like my Monk Plus i would have bought it but next step is Havi or an even more expensive IEM.
  
 I guess the Urbanfun has been overshadowed by the 4in1.


----------



## Degree

Hey guys, which IEM do you guys recommend for listening to chill trap (example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQeQepATL_c). 
 Looking to spend <$30
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Vidal

degree said:


> Hey guys, which IEM do you guys recommend for listening to chill trap (example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQeQepATL_c).
> Looking to spend <$30


 
  
 One of the entry level hybrids would work well with this IMO and be within your budget


----------



## shacola

alucard177 said:


> I don't know who's the reviewer but that's not my impression of the Rock Zircon. I can only agree with the build quality and the high freq part.


 

 Well, I also agree with him the build quality is unbeatable: almost no strain relief, bad soldering work so the durability is not very high.
 He manages to keep his 1st zircon a little bit more than 6months but mine only survive 1month, the soldering wasn't good near the driver...the jack plug and the cable around the mic are also a weakness.
  
 I think the build quality can't be judge in 1-3 days but the design of the IEM can give us a hint about the durability (no strain relief = not durable).


----------



## Degree

vidal said:


> One of the entry level hybrids would work well with this IMO and be within your budget


 
 Do you have any suggestions/list?


----------



## Vidal

degree said:


> Do you have any suggestions/list?


 
  
 I'll PM you a list as I'm not allowed to post suggestions on the forum. I'm a member of the trade and I sell this sort of stuff and it could be viewed as advertising. Hopefully others will post suggestions so you can see take few view points before spending the cash.
  
 I like a similar genre of music so I kind of know what works.


----------



## 1clearhead

nhlean96 said:


> I have owned it (PL30+) for 2 months. It sounds fine, smooth mids, tight bass with right amount of sub-bass, but not as punchy as the Quadbeat 2. Treble lacks some sparkles, which is well done by the Quadbeat 2. Mid is just right for vocals, a little bit forwarded. Soundstage is more depth than width.
> I rarely listen to it, just keep it in the box and use the QB2 when traveling by bus. A fine IEM, nothing stands out but nothing is bad either.


 
  
 Good to hear, thanks!
  
 I'll just stick to the original PL30's, since they have great soundstage and width for that matter, and I'm very happy to have tuned them at their punchier setting with the built in tuning knob. Luckily, now a days you can swap tips and get the airy and sparkle signature I needed out of them.
  


majin said:


> They are like 15 euros now (mobile app). If I didnt like my Monk Plus i would have bought it but next step is Havi or an even more expensive IEM.
> 
> I guess the Urbanfun has been overshadowed by the 4in1.


 
  
 Yea, the URBANFUN has a warmer sound signature with the likings of those that prefer a warmer signature, but doesn't disappoint at all at its price point!
  
 But, I am truly still in the 4in1 cloud 9......gotta' love them!


----------



## mebaali

1clearhead said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> Thanks 'mebaali' !
> 
> I always had a feeling that the soundstage were as wide as the Havi's. Glad I was able to pick the SoundMAGIC PL30's up once again! I don't know what it was, but they sound a lot better to me with today's equipment than they did 3 years ago when I sold them. I've adjusted the little knobs on the side to a thicker bass setting, then I was able to swap wide-bore tips 'till I found the right fit and satisfying sound signature. And, WOW! Can they really perform; Vocals are incredible, the wide soundstage I can't get enough of, and and the overall details are slamming!
> 
> ...


 
  


 You have a point. Maybe, if I try them now with my current audio setup and musical preferences, I might find them different in sounding.
  
 Meanwhile, been listening to a mixture of genres (Synth Wave/Post Rock/Pop/Alt Rock/New Wave) on my recently recabled Havi's since morning (using OnePlus One at 40% volume via Google's Play Music app). These sounds better than I give them credit for. While most users associate Havis with their incredible soundstage, I am mighty Impressed by its Vocals. They sound very natural and a bit forward to my ears. With Viper4Android (and myriads of its options tweaked for my preference) enabled, there is a bit more body to the entire spectrum of frequencies (lows, in particular, sounds a bit meatier now). Like, what I am listening with Havis.


----------



## Expansion

Do you think that this soundcard could contain fake chips? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HIFI-ES9018-K2M-SA9023-AD823-2-USB-DAC-Decoder-With-Volume-adjust-3-5mm-output-USB/1497284_32711825626.html


----------



## ratex

ratex said:


> Just bought an ED9!
> How is ED9 compared to Piston 3 and Rock Zircon Nano?


 
 Anyone?


----------



## Majin

ratex said:


> Anyone?


 
 I can compare it to a piston 2 if you want.


----------



## ratex

majin said:


> I can compare it to a piston 2 if you want.


 
 Sure, go ahead!


----------



## mebaali

ratex said:


> Anyone?


 
 I don't own Rock Zircon but I do have ED9. To my ears (when using Fiio X1 + NX1 combo), ED9 with either nozzles (shiny or brass) provide much more energetic (brass nozzle having a bit more treble focus whereas shiny one having a fun sounding signature) sound presentation than Piston 3 (which is not as fun sounding as my Piston 2.1 and sounds kinda bland).


----------



## Vidal

ratex said:


> Anyone?


 
  
 ED9 - brass filter - very balanced quite airy a lot less bass than Rock Zircons
  
 ED9 - gold filter - more bass, narrower soundstage still less bass than Zircons
  
 KZ ED9 is superior to Rock Zircons in all but comfort. Zircons are good but the ED9 are a mainstay of the Chinese budget IEM. Two sound signatures in one IEM for a similar price


----------



## Majin

vidal said:


> ED9 - brass filter - very balanced quite airy a lot less bass than Rock Zircons
> 
> ED9 - gold filter - more bass, narrower soundstage still less bass than Zircons
> 
> KZ ED9 is superior to Rock Zircons in all but comfort. Zircons are good but the ED9 are a mainstay of the Chinese budget IEM. Two sound signatures in one IEM for a similar price


 
  
 My thoughts exactly except the gold filters are taking a bit hit in clarity and makes the bass bloated. The Piston 2 are a step above the brass filter clarity and have better soundstage but for me the Piston 2 have too much bass. Tried out several tips and some heavy duty clear shure tips do tame it a bit.


----------



## slowpickr

Hello everyone.  I've started up a "Chinese/Asian" thread dedicated to on and over ear headphones at the link below.  The ones that come up in this thread occasionally seem to get lost in the IEM discussions. Feel free to discuss your favorite hidden gems there. 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones


----------



## s4tch

expansion said:


> Do you think that this soundcard could contain fake chips? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HIFI-ES9018-K2M-SA9023-AD823-2-USB-DAC-Decoder-With-Volume-adjust-3-5mm-output-USB/1497284_32711825626.html




a friend of mine used a similar one for his car audio, and it does the job, sounds fine.


----------



## Tonx

vidal said:


> @Tonx The Inping were not the earphones I was looking for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I really dont understand why Ingping has such hight score


----------



## Majin

tonx said:


> I really dont understand why Ingping has such hight score


 
  
 Depends on the person itself. Urbanfun has the highest score on that website and it beats out Ostry KC06 and all of the Tennmak IEMs.


----------



## alucard177

shacola said:


> Well, I also agree with him the build quality is unbeatable: almost no strain relief, bad soldering work so the durability is not very high.
> He manages to keep his 1st zircon a little bit more than 6months but mine only survive 1month, the soldering wasn't good near the driver...the jack plug and the cable around the mic are also a weakness.
> 
> I think the build quality can't be judge in 1-3 days but the design of the IEM can give us a hint about the durability (no strain relief = not durable).




The earpieces look durable, but I agree that the strain relief on the plug is not. I don't know how much it's going to last. We'll see, but I'll just replace it with a neutrik plug when broken.


----------



## Lurk650

niallwang said:


> Can someone recommend me some In ears under 20 i can get on Aliexpress? Im looking for good bass response and being compact, comfortable and having good build quality. Thanks.



KZ ATE



thanderbird said:


> [COLOR=212121]Jesus ... I think I was not clear. I have a TK13, and just want to know if the twin equalizes it in X3 with Rockbox. Sorry if I seem rude, it is not my intention.[/COLOR]



No he does not EQ. Rockbox fixes a pitch error that's in the stock firmware


----------



## loomisjohnson

ratex said:


> Anyone?


 


ratex said:


> Just bought an ED9!
> How is ED9 compared to Piston 3 and Rock Zircon Nano?


 Anyone?
  
 my two cents:
 1. ed9 has refinement and and naturalness unmatched at this pricepoint--imaging and instrument placement is uncanny. some find the treble too bright or peaky; bass (gold filter) isn't the ultimate in tightness, but is ample. overall, this really is competitive with much pricier iems.
 2. p3 is a very competent all-arounder--very open sounding w/ big soundstage. to me it overemphasizes the highs and could use some low end enhancement.
 3. i don't like the zircon, which sounds clear but unnatural to me w/giant bass but no midrange whatsoever. lots of people love these, however.


----------



## smy1

shaya kutnowski said:


> In what way? Biased? Unknowledgable? Paid for...? I'm not on here often enough to hear what people say?




Biased.


----------



## Vidal

shaya kutnowski said:


> In what way? Biased? Unknowledgable? Paid for...? I'm not on here often enough to hear what people say?


 
  
 I don't think he's biased, maybe lost his way a bit. He doesn't just get his IEMs from one supplier so I don't think he's being paid for his reviews. 
  
 Some of his reviews aren't how I hear things, he seems to have a problem with low sensitivity IEMs and bass seems to be his thing. To me this is the easiest thing to add, I've got a £2 'cones of boom' that does bass exceptionally well but little else.
  
 Now Audiofight.info with the exception of the Inping H60 placing seem to be more inline with my thoughts, their top IEMs tie in quite well with what I like. When it comes to deciding on what earphones to stock it's been a useful resource, along with the reviews in the two Chinese threads on here.


----------



## Tonx

majin said:


> Depends on the person itself. Urbanfun has the highest score on that website and it beats out Ostry KC06 and all of the Tennmak IEMs.


 
 Thats make situation even more strange, Urbanfun has 9.3 and Ingping  has 9.2. May be only first revisions of Ingping sounded good?


----------



## Majin

tonx said:


> Thats make situation even more strange, Urbanfun has 9.3 and Ingping  has 9.2. May be only first revisions of Ingping sounded good?


 
  
 Perhaps, the ingping review is like 1 year old. Too bad I can't find any decent english reviews of the urbanfun and the one from 1clearhead is somewhere in the old mega chinese thread.


----------



## Pastapipo

expansion said:


> Do you think that this soundcard could contain fake chips? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/HIFI-ES9018-K2M-SA9023-AD823-2-USB-DAC-Decoder-With-Volume-adjust-3-5mm-output-USB/1497284_32711825626.html


 
  
 I got my ES 9018K2M DAC from the same seller, doesn't sound fake at all to my ears.
 I'm enjoying it very much, it does add a touch a brightness, but also a lot of detail and layering.


----------



## loomisjohnson

herewith is a short review of the HLSX (Magaosi) BK-50, with some relevant comparisons. i bought these for $35 from hck on ali.
  
 viscerally, the BK50 impresses immediately with nice packaging and solid build quality--they look like a substantially more expensive iem. easy to drive, quite light and comfortable, though microphonics are significant. soundwise,  i hear these as U-shaped, with voluminous, well controlled bass, mildly recessed but full-sounding mids and prominent, very well-extended highs. their overall character is warmish; they have the unusual quality of being very smooth without sacrificing microdetail. soundstage is large (wider than it is deep) and imaging/instrumental placement is very accurate. the BK50 is refined without sounding analytical or sterile. like the lz a2s, which they somewhat resemble, the BK50 sound great with mp3 and other lower quality files.
  
 compared to the a2s, the BK50 have better treble extension and drive and present more detail; bass goes deeper but is not quite as fast and well-articulated on the BK50 as on the a2s. soundstage on the BK50 is larger and the BK50 sounds bigger overall.
  
 compared to the shozy zero, which also have a warmish overall character, the BK50 are more  energetic, with a less crowded  soundstage and far better, more precise imaging. high end detail is similar.
  
 the HLSX BK-35 have a slightly brighter, even more forward character than the BK50, with more prominent mids and more high end sizzle, though overall clarity and detail on the BK50 is superior. again, the BK50 has deeper bass, the larger soundstage and more accurate instrument placement. fans of a brighter, more energetic signature could prefer the BK35.
  
 in contrast to the above, the XE800 is a completely different animal than the BK50--much brighter, more vivid and lifelike, with even more high end detail and a less colored sound overall. the BK50 has much more lowend presence and, especially, midbass texture; it is also a much larger, richer sounding phone. whether you prefer one to the other is dependent on your preference in sound signature.
  
 in general, the BK-50 does not seem to be aimed at purists seeking a  stage monitor; it is tuned for a more exciting, larger sound which is nonetheless very appealing if not wholly natural. the relative value of these is exceptional; for sheer enjoyment (if not accuracy) they are the rare beast that really does compete with the >$100 dunus, fidues, jvcs etc.


----------



## Brian Coffey

loomisjohnson said:


> herewith is a short review of the HLSX (Magaosi) BK-50, with some relevant comparisons. i bought these for $35 from hck on ali.
> 
> viscerally, the BK50 impresses immediately with nice packaging and solid build quality--they look like a substantially more expensive iem. easy to drive, quite light and comfortable, though microphonics are significant. soundwise,  i hear these as U-shaped, with voluminous, well controlled bass, mildly recessed but full-sounding mids and prominent, very well-extended highs. their overall character is warmish; they have the unusual quality of being very smooth without sacrificing microdetail. soundstage is large (wider than it is deep) and imaging/instrumental placement is very accurate. the BK50 is refined without sounding analytical or sterile. like the lz a2s, which they somewhat resemble, the BK50 sound great with mp3 and other lower quality files.
> 
> ...


 
 I agree. My wife thinks the look nice like jewelry as well.


----------



## Roen

One more thing that doesn't work for me with the 4in1:

If I insert it all the way in to the second ear canal bend, I can only wear it for 2-3 hours before the sharp edges cause pressure soreness. As I pull it out, I lose some seal and isolation.

I don't have this problem with the A2S (or the DBA-02).


----------



## crabdog

roen said:


> One more thing that doesn't work for me with the 4in1:
> 
> If I insert it all the way in to the second ear canal bend, I can only wear it for 2-3 hours before the sharp edges cause pressure soreness. As I pull it out, I lose some seal and isolation.
> 
> I don't have this problem with the A2S (or the DBA-02).



Large tips shallow insertion?


----------



## Cinder

crabdog said:


> Large tips shallow insertion?


----------



## Lurk650

Just a heads up anybody still considering the LG V10 or even the V20. After less than one year my V10 had died due to boot loop error. Even after a few months my finger print scanner had stopped working. The rubber backing peels way too easy at the edges. I got a refurb for my dead device and upgraded to the Galaxy S7 Edge. DAC is of course not as nice but never really used my phone for music anyways.


----------



## Roen

crabdog said:


> Large tips shallow insertion?


 
 Not a fan of shallow insertion.


----------



## Cinder

Anyone heard the Chord & Major lineup? I just got some in and they are pretty good so far.
  
 Same for the AP60. Powerful little bugger it is.


----------



## peter123

shaya kutnowski said:


> In what way? Biased? Unknowledgable? Paid for...? I'm not on here often enough to hear what people say?




He was banned from here so maybe not the best site to link too or talk about here.


----------



## peter123

Sorry double post


----------



## mebaali

peter123 said:


> He was banned from here so maybe not the best site to link too or talk about here.


 
  
 Couldn't agree more.
  
  
 (On a side note, there is an active thread herein Headfi with loads of pages discussing budget Chinese IEMs having its OP with multitudes of links directing to this website)


----------



## ozkan

**** 4in1 or Macaw RT-10?


----------



## farisq

cinder said:


> Anyone heard the Chord & Major lineup? I just got some in and they are pretty good so far.
> 
> Same for the AP60. Powerful little bugger it is.


 

 can u do comparison for ap60?


----------



## Saoshyant

Ok, while I'd be curious to try a truly budget dac/amp like SMSL Ivy, I'm even more curious what the heck the $205 installation charge Amazon offers entails for a $29 amp that plugs into your phone's usb port.


----------



## Vidal

ozkan said:


> **** 4in1 or Macaw RT-10?


 
  
 Two very different beasts! From memory.
  
 RT-10 has bigger sound stage than 4in1 but less impactful mid bass. It does have lots of sub bass though. Its highs are less intense than the 4in1 but they still have a fair bit of sparkle. It's a single dynamic with a carbon fibre driver.
  
 4in1 a great hybrid (BA and Dynamic) earphone if you can handle the intense treble, some can't. Lots of post on here regarding the 4in1 if you do a quick search you'll see it's strength and weaknesses.
  
 Build quality on both is excellent although the **** comes with a generic MMCX cable which can be it's weak spot (ask @Harry501501). Better option might be to buy another cable separately but obviously not £100 worth.
  
 The Macaw is lighter in weight as it's plastic compared to the ****'s metal construction, feels solid though. Macaw do the GT100 which is metal, but from what I've read it's quite heavy. RT10 has interchangeable panels which are a bit of gimmick really, but you can colour code the left and right to make it more obvious. They're a big earpiece with a narrow nozzle so takes a bit of effort to get them in the right place but once in and the cable over the ear they very secure.
  
 They do stick out so you can't use them in bed, the **** can be used in bed as they're fairly flush - based on my ears which are fairly small.
  
 If you're buying for a gift the Macaw have a great unboxing experience whilst the ****'s don't even come with a box.


----------



## Holypal

saoshyant said:


> Ok, while I'd be curious to try a truly budget dac/amp like SMSL Ivy, I'm even more curious what the heck the $205 installation charge Amazon offers entails for a $29 amp that plugs into your phone's usb port.


 
  
 I bought a budget usb dac/amp, but soon gave it up. I don't think it will improve the audio much.  A budget amp alone might be better.


----------



## Saoshyant

It's really more just based off curiosity @Holypal just to see what kind of quality is there, if any.  At that low a price, it's not exactly a big loss if it's kind of pointless.  It might be interesting to see what kind of sound something like the Ivy attached to a truly budget phone can achieve.


----------



## Vidal

saoshyant said:


> It's really more just based off curiosity @Holypal just to see what kind of quality is there, if any.  At that low a price, it's not exactly a big loss if it's kind of pointless.  It might be interesting to see what kind of sound something like the Ivy attached to a truly budget phone can achieve.


 
  
 The sound on my Huawei P9 was a little off even with EQ, but using the Fiio K1 it turns it into a credible DAP.


----------



## Holypal

saoshyant said:


> It's really more just based off curiosity @Holypal just to see what kind of quality is there, if any.  At that low a price, it's not exactly a big loss if it's kind of pointless.  It might be interesting to see what kind of sound something like the Ivy attached to a truly budget phone can achieve.


 
  
 I see.
  
 The problem of Android smartphone is the 48kHz re-sampling of 44.1kHz. But if you look at the data sheet of SMSL Ivy, it looks like also re-sample everything into 48kHz.


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep.  I could always use my Encore mDSD for this purpose if I wanted, or have the excuse to buy a Fiio Q1 which has their short cable I'd love to buy.  I'm just curious what a truly low end dac/amp can offer, the K1 being another alternative.  I'm sure there are other choices as well, but the K1 and Ivy are the two main ones at this price range that come to mind.  Then again, I believe Shanling's new M1 can be a dac/amp for phone as well, so that'd be an interesting dap to pick up.  But yes, the whole bit is just curiosity.


----------



## peter123

holypal said:


> I see.
> 
> The problem of Android smartphone is the 48kHz re-sampling of 44.1kHz. But if you look at the data sheet of SMSL Ivy, it looks like also re-sample everything into 48kHz.




There's some great third party apps (like UAPP and Hiby music) that avoid the Android protocol when putting out audio from your smartphone. I find these apps to greatly improve the sq with external dac's so might be worth trying. 

Fwiw I also got a smsl idol + that I'll review, haven't had much time to use it yet though but I really like the extremely small size, low power drain and the volume controls on the unit. Will share more sound impressions when I get some more time with it.


----------



## danimoca

I hate that thing sticking out of the phone like that.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guys, I recieved the MaGaosi K1 Hybrids yesterday and based on an OOTB Initial impression ONLY,  I would Say that they are *VERY* good. I briefly A/B them against the Musicmaker TK13, Shockwave III and "the IEM that shall not be named", and they are right there in that general league of SQ much higher than their price point would suggest.
  
 I am most impressed with the Metal Shells. The orange-Red finish is to Die for.
  
 They went straight to the Burner and I will have a REAL listen in about 50 hours or so.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-MaGaosi-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset-With/119089_32737134982.html








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

loomisjohnson said:


> herewith is a short review of the HLSX (Magaosi) BK-50, with some relevant comparisons. i bought these for $35 from hck on ali.
> 
> viscerally, the BK50 impresses immediately with nice packaging and solid build quality--they look like a substantially more expensive iem. easy to drive, quite light and comfortable, though microphonics are significant. soundwise,  i hear these as U-shaped, with voluminous, well controlled bass, mildly recessed but full-sounding mids and prominent, very well-extended highs. their overall character is warmish; they have the unusual quality of being very smooth without sacrificing microdetail. soundstage is large (wider than it is deep) and imaging/instrumental placement is very accurate. the BK50 is refined without sounding analytical or sterile. like the lz a2s, which they somewhat resemble, the BK50 sound great with mp3 and other lower quality files.
> 
> ...


 
 Great review! ....Cheers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


vidal said:


> Two very different beasts! From memory.
> 
> RT-10 has bigger sound stage than 4in1 but less impactful mid bass. It does have lots of sub bass though. Its highs are less intense than the 4in1 but they still have a fair bit of sparkle. It's a single dynamic with a carbon fibre driver.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wrote the first review on the 4in1's and it definitely has a great package and unpacking experience. It just all depends on the seller you're purchasing it from. ....Meaning, you'll probably get the whole package if you're paying a little more for them.
  
 But, then again, that depends on the seller, so it's better to email them about what comes in your order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





twinacstacks said:


> Guys, I recieved the MaGaosi K1 Hybrids yesterday and based on an OOTB Initial impression ONLY,  I would Say that they are *VERY* good. I briefly A/B them against the Musicmaker TK13, Shockwave III and "the IEM that shall not be named", and they are right there in that general league of SQ much higher than their price point would suggest.
> 
> I am most impressed with the Metal Shells. The orange-Red finish is to Die for.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good to know, 'TWIN'! .....Do tell some more when you get a chance!


----------



## loomisjohnson

1clearhead said:


> Great review! ....Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


twinacstacks said:


> Guys, I recieved the MaGaosi K1 Hybrids yesterday and based on an OOTB Initial impression ONLY,  I would Say that they are *VERY* good. I briefly A/B them against the Musicmaker TK13, Shockwave III and "the IEM that shall not be named", and they are right there in that general league of SQ much higher than their price point would suggest.
> 
> I am most impressed with the Metal Shells. The orange-Red finish is to Die for.
> 
> ...


 

 got my eyes on these--please post more impressions and comparos


----------



## Cinder

farisq said:


> can u do comparison for ap60?


 
 Comparison between the AP60 and what else? I have the AP100 on me, and that's it unfortunately.


----------



## Niyologist

I have the AP60. Unfortunately I have the wrong firmware version. So I can't make a proper UI comparison. The SQ however is certainly well above my ZTE Axon 7. It possesses well polished, natural and dynamic sound.


----------



## ozkan

cinder said:


> Comparison between the AP60 and what else? I have the AP100 on me, and that's it unfortunately.




How does it compare to AP100?


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> I wrote the first review on the 4in1's and it definitely has a great package and unpacking experience. It just all depends on the seller you're purchasing it from. ....Meaning, you'll probably get the whole package if you're paying a little more for them.
> 
> But, then again, that depends on the seller, so it's better to email them about what comes in your order.


 
  
 Read the review and spotted the box, the Macaw's is plusher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think most sellers are selling the 4in1 without the box to keep the price down as low as possible.


----------



## crabdog

loomisjohnson said:


> got my eyes on these--please post more impressions and comparos



Same here. This is the first sub 100 iem I've been interested in since the 4in1


----------



## 1clearhead

vidal said:


> Read the review and spotted the box, the Macaw's is plusher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Darn! I hate when the sellers try to "cut-cost" and don't even explain to the buyers in what areas. Sometimes, it's a good feeling to get "the whole package".


----------



## mebaali

Got my LZ-A2S (bought for 18.5 US$ from AliEx), this morning. They came with all the advertised accessories (including a carry case).









OOTB with JVC spiral dot tips (large), these have an overall sound of buttery smooth and warmness to its signature with vocals appears to be a bit forward. These are also super easy to drive (20% volume on OPO is loud enough for my liking) and build quality is amazing.





Source Gear: OnePlus One using HibyMusic Player, M4A 256 kbps, artists I had listened to are Shawn Mendes, Bayonne, Genuflex, Glass Animals, OneRepublic, Mutemath, MIA, Safia, Cubicolor, Blue Foundation, Blue States.


----------



## ChickenButcher

mebaali said:


> Got my LZ-A2S (bought for 18.5 US$ from AliEx), this morning. They came with all the advertised accessories (including a carry case).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




18.5 USD?!?! I bought it for $50 and i thought i had a good deal!


----------



## mebaali

@ChickenButcher - Yep, it appears to be a result of pricing error from few AliEx sellers (there was a post here in this thread giving a possible explanation for this, by @Vidal). It was a risk but still some of us took it and glad that it was indeed a bargain deal, in the end 



(OT - I am unable to access any edit options in the Headfi reply box/editor, does anyone else having similar issue? )


----------



## fonkepala

chickenbutcher said:


> 18.5 USD?!?! I bought it for $50 and i thought i had a good deal!


 
  
 Man...they look so nice! I wish I had gotten it at that price too


----------



## CoiL

mebaali said:


> Got my LZ-A2S (bought for 18.5 US$ from AliEx), this morning. They came with all the advertised accessories (including a carry case).
> 
> OOTB with JVC spiral dot tips (large), these have an overall sound of buttery smooth and warmness to its signature with vocals appears to be a bit forward. These are also super easy to drive (20% volume on OPO is loud enough for my liking) and build quality is amazing.
> 
> Source Gear: OnePlus One using HibyMusic Player, M4A 256 kbps, artists I had listened to are Shawn Mendes, Bayonne, Genuflex, Glass Animals, OneRepublic, Mutemath, MIA, Safia, Cubicolor, Blue Foundation, Blue States.


 
 Mebaali, I really recommend to slap on some large bore Philips UE silicone tips on them - they get noticeably better with less mid-bass bump and more open soundstage.
 Unfortunately, for my taste, imaging (vocals and bass placement) was/is little too inside headstage and mib-bass still causes little "irritation" after some listening. Also got them for 52$ from gearbest.
 I prefer Magaosi BK50 (also with Philips UE tips) over them.
  


twinacstacks said:


> Guys, I recieved the MaGaosi K1 Hybrids yesterday and based on an OOTB Initial impression ONLY,  I would Say that they are *VERY* good. I briefly A/B them against the Musicmaker TK13, Shockwave III and "the IEM that shall not be named", and they are right there in that general league of SQ much higher than their price point would suggest.
> 
> I am most impressed with the Metal Shells. The orange-Red finish is to Die for.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for early impressions!
  
 If You get them "burned-in" and start more thorough comparison - please inform us what music did You use and what was the source gear.
 They might be my next IEM if **** 4in1 modding doesn`t show improvements.


----------



## mebaali

coil said:


> Mebaali, I really recommend to slap on some large bore Philips UE silicone tips on them - they get noticeably better with less mid-bass bump and more open soundstage.
> Unfortunately, for my taste, imaging (vocals and bass placement) was/is little too inside headstage and mib-bass still causes little "irritation" after some listening. Also got them for 52$ from gearbest.
> I prefer Magaosi BK50 (also with Philips UE tips) over them.


 
  
 Didn't try any of the stock tips that came with A2S, went directly to Spiral dots due to their wide bore dimensions(in the hope of trying to squeeze out last bit of details). I have used these for over 3 hours now (not a critical listening just casual one while doing office work) via OPO, with a variety of genres. Seems to work well for most modern genres (while these are not detail monsters but does decent enough job for my set up). Absolutely love the cable/jack and overall build of these.
  
 And thanks for the heads-up on Philips UE Tips (wide/long bore red core silicone ones, right?). I don't have them but will surely try to get a pair, if possible (eBay?)


----------



## CoiL

mebaali said:


> And thanks for the heads-up on Philips UE Tips (wide/long bore red core silicone ones, right?). I don't have them but will surely try to get a pair if possible (eBay?)


 
 Yep, those I meant. But take care where You buy them because many sellers post pictures from original Philips UE tips but actually send You generic same color but with smaller bore tips. Philips UE tips have about same size bore as Spiral Dots and have very soft and thin "skirt".
 I bought my legit ones from here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-S-M-L-Replacement-Earbuds-tips-for-Philips-UE-In-Ear-Earphones-/381519532186?hash=item58d456109a


----------



## mebaali

coil said:


> Yep, those I meant. But take care where You buy them because many sellers post pictures from original Philips UE tips but actually send You generic same color but with smaller bore tips. Philips UE tips have about same size bore as Spiral Dots and have very soft and thin "skirt".
> I bought my legit ones from here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-S-M-L-Replacement-Earbuds-tips-for-Philips-UE-In-Ear-Earphones-/381519532186?hash=item58d456109a


 
 Thanks, Coil. Unfortunately, the seller doesn't ship to India.
  
 Will try finding it from somewhere else.


----------



## BudgetListener

Has the 4in1 been surpassed? Haven't been here for a while.


----------



## Saoshyant

budgetlistener said:


> Has the 4in1 been surpassed? Haven't been here for a while.


 
 We're currently past the honeymoon period, and people are finally starting to say some negative things about the 4in1.  Some people are interpreting this as the 4in1 being worse than presented and it was all hype, while others are still maintaining it's a good IEM that just doesn't suit everyone.  Currently, it seems the Vivo XE800 is seeing a bit of praise at it's new price.


----------



## BudgetListener

New price?


----------



## Saoshyant

I believe it's hovering at around $28, where it was originally around $100 if I remember correctly.  It does have an issue with fakes, so you should probably be careful about ordering if you go this route.


----------



## ld100

.


----------



## yangian

Why no people hype the Benjie earbuds?? Those Havi, Monk cannot rival it at all when drived by a good enough desktop amplifier.


----------



## Brian Coffey

yangian said:


> Why no people hype the Benjie earbuds?? Those Havi, Monk cannot rival it at all when drived by a good enough desktop amplifier.


 
 How good are they without an amp though?


----------



## yangian

brian coffey said:


> How good are they without an amp though?


 
  
 Not very bad. A little bit worse than M+. But when amplified, it has a similar soundstage as 9500 and better 3D sound than 9500!!


----------



## Brian Coffey

They sound good, but is the only way to get them is with one of their players?


----------



## TwinACStacks

coil said:


> Mebaali, I really recommend to slap on some large bore Philips UE silicone tips on them - they get noticeably better with less mid-bass bump and more open soundstage.
> Unfortunately, for my taste, imaging (vocals and bass placement) was/is little too inside headstage and mib-bass still causes little "irritation" after some listening. Also got them for 52$ from gearbest.
> I prefer Magaosi BK50 (also with Philips UE tips) over them.
> 
> ...


 
 Coil, They aren't burned in yet but my gear on initial impression, ( I try and use quality sources), is a Shanling M5 coupled to an Aune B1 Class A amp and also try and vary my music to include Classical, Rock, Blues, Trance, Jazz and even Pipe Organ music, as long as it has a superior recording, I'm on it. Nothing less than Flac/320 mbps files and some High Res as well.
  
 I will report back once I've had an extended listen. Here's a sample of what type of material I'm using from an older review:
  
 Ai Takekawa-- Beyond the Moon (original version)
 Emma Lock-- Never Fear (extended Version)
 Dire Straits-- Sultans of swing
 Eric Clapton-- For Your Love
 Justine Suissa --- On A good Day
 SOAK--- Immigrant Song
 John Mayer-- Slow dancing in a burning room
 Vivaldi--- SPRING (Four seasons)
 J.G. Bryson-- Let the Pipes Play (Full pipe organ album 1st cut)
 Johnny Lang -- Give me up / Red light
 Lee Ritenour-- Six string theory (Full album 1st cut)
 Keb Mo'-- Everything I need
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

Quote:


brian coffey said:


> They sound good, but is the only way to get them is with one of their players?


 
  
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/521519503806.html


----------



## DeLuX

saoshyant said:


> Yep.  I could always use my Encore mDSD for this purpose if I wanted, or have the excuse to buy a Fiio Q1 which has their short cable I'd love to buy.  I'm just curious what a truly low end dac/amp can offer, the K1 being another alternative.  I'm sure there are other choices as well, but the K1 and Ivy are the two main ones at this price range that come to mind.  Then again, I believe Shanling's new M1 can be a dac/amp for phone as well, so that'd be an interesting dap to pick up.  But yes, the whole bit is just curiosity.




What about a zoorlo zuperdac, the refurbs are cheap 49$ I think? I'm listening to one right now. LG G3-Zoorlo-Cayin C5-**** 4in1 Sounds pretty darn good! I like the added warmth the Cayin brings


----------



## carltonh

budgetlistener said:


> Has the 4in1 been surpassed? Haven't been here for a while.


 
 At the price of $29, I doubt it. If you go up to the price of $36, then IMO, the YHS 002 surpass it by having an IMO perfect sound signature, well extended in subbass and treble without a V-shape dip or treble spike. However, I'm about the only one to try the YHS 002. sound quality itself is very similar to the 4in1.
  
 EDIT: @hakuzen, might also agree, but I think we are the only 2 to ever comment on the YHS 002.


----------



## teesui

Oh man. I bought the a pair of the 4in1 since it's the "flavour of the month" to replace my pair of broken Meelec M6, pretty good considerign I paid $45 CAD for that (Got a cable with it too). I think I like its fit


----------



## crabdog

New Magaosi hybrid? Can't link the store if ya know what I mean...


----------



## farisq

carltonh said:


> At the price of $29, I doubt it. If you go up to the price of $36, then IMO, the YHS 002 surpass it by having an IMO perfect sound signature, well extended in subbass and treble without a V-shape dip or treble spike. However, I'm about the only one to try the YHS 002. sound quality itself is very similar to the 4in1.
> 
> EDIT: @hakuzen, might also agree, but I think we are the only 2 to ever comment on the YHS 002.


 
 which color did u go for? Blue looks nice. Can you compare with other iem... that u own


----------



## carltonh

farisq said:


> which color did u go for? Blue looks nice. Can you compare with other iem... that u own


 
 I went for gold. In sound signature, the YHS 002 is similar to the Sony XB90. Which if you don't own, is more neutral in its tuning than you would expect. Both have a bit of extra bass kick, but not far from flat. I'm comparing the two right now and the XB90 has a relative dip in the lower mids that makes the YHS 002 much more representative of how the music was intended. The 002 also has the extra clarity in mids and treble from the BA that the XB90 still lacks even when amped. The 002 just has the micro-details you expect in a good hybrid, similar to the 4in1 and HSLX 808, but just gets the tuning a little better...unless someone prefers the minimal bass tuning of something like the Vivo XE800. It still falls short of the banned IEM, which is the only IEM I own better than the 002.


----------



## SuperMAG

How is the bass quantity, suitable for bassheads? Also are the vocals as thin and sharp as 4in1 or thicker softer and less fatiguing.


----------



## dontcallmejan

carltonh said:


> I went for gold. In sound signature, the YHS 002 is similar to the Sony XB90. Which if you don't own, is more neutral in its tuning than you would expect. Both have a bit of extra bass kick, but not far from flat. I'm comparing the two right now and the XB90 has a relative dip in the lower mids that makes the YHS 002 much more representative of how the music was intended. The 002 also has the extra clarity in mids and treble from the BA that the XB90 still lacks even when amped. The 002 just has the micro-details you expect in a good hybrid, similar to the 4in1 and HSLX 808, but just gets the tuning a little better...unless someone prefers the minimal bass tuning of something like the Vivo XE800. It still falls short of the banned IEM, which is the only IEM I own better than the 002.


 
 Interesting... I might give in.


----------



## obelisk619

Any recommendations for a portable dac/amp combo for 50$ or less?

 I prefer something that's not treble harsh and a bit thumpy on bass, but anything is good as long as it's portable, otg compatible and cheap


----------



## Vidal

obelisk619 said:


> Any recommendations for a portable dac/amp combo for 50$ or less?
> 
> I prefer something that's not treble harsh and a bit thumpy on bass, but anything is good as long as it's portable, otg compatible and cheap


 
  
 Fiio K1 - less a DAC/amp more a DAC/slight amp


----------



## crabdog

obelisk619 said:


> Any recommendations for a portable dac/amp combo for 50$ or less?
> 
> 
> I prefer something that's not treble harsh and a bit thumpy on bass, but anything is good as long as it's portable, otg compatible and cheap



Benjie S5 + xduoo xq10
EDIT sorry misread post


----------



## CoiL

carltonh said:


> farisq said:
> 
> 
> > which color did u go for? Blue looks nice. Can you compare with other iem... that u own
> ...


 
 Hmmm... interesting. Is You HLSX808 modded and if it is, then can You please compare 808(m) vs. YHS002 ?


----------



## obelisk619

vidal said:


> Fiio K1 - less a DAC/amp more a DAC/slight amp


 
  
 Thanks for that, I've read some reviews and recommendations and I think I'd go with q1 instead though it's more expensive. 

 Is there any other dac/amp in the price range of Q1?
  


crabdog said:


> Benjie S5 + xduoo xq10
> EDIT sorry misread post


 
 Thanks for this, though I avoid having a dap because I want to use my smartphone only and the xq10 is an amp so I think I'd pass on that too.


----------



## peter123

obelisk619 said:


> Thanks for that, I've read some reviews and recommendations and I think I'd go with q1 instead though it's more expensive.
> 
> 
> Is there any other dac/amp in the price range of Q1?
> ...




If you are willing to stretch even further the SHOZY Lancea is only $99 at Penon Audio right now and its sound signature matches very well with what you're looking for. 

It's also very small/highly portable.


----------



## Vidal

To add to Peter's suggestion there's also the Cozoy Astrapi at $50 and Aegis at $110 which will plug direct to smartphone.
  
 My recollection of the Astrapi was that it was quite bright though.


----------



## peter123

Fwiw I don't think the Aegis is suitable to pair with a phone due to its high power drain.


----------



## Vidal

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I don't think the Aegis is suitable to pair with a phone due to its high power drain.


 
  
 Good point, the Astrapi is the same if you don't connect via their own cable. Even with L19 it errors.
  
 I did manage to get a Dragonfly 1.2 to work with an iPhone using a super tiny non powered usb hub and L19. I've bought some of the Cozoy, I'll see if I can get them to work in the same way.


----------



## petan970

obelisk619 said:


> Any recommendations for a portable dac/amp combo for 50$ or less?
> 
> 
> I prefer something that's not treble harsh and a bit thumpy on bass, but anything is good as long as it's portable, otg compatible and cheap




Benjie S5 ($20) + MusicMaker TP16 ($17)


----------



## crabdog

petan970 said:


> Benjie S5 ($20) + MusicMaker TP16 ($17)


 
 Heh I made the same mistake: he said DAC, not DAP.


----------



## Gracesheng

Mixcder ShareMe serier headphones such as ShareMe 7, ShareMe Pro and ShareMe 5, enabled the Share function, that allows you to share your music wirelessly with your buddy or loved one using another ShareMe-enabled wireless headset. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/822475/shareme-5-bluetooth-headphone-impression-and-reviews-wanted-globally


----------



## silverre

Hi all i decided to order the 4in1 for myself as well~~ 
 but after two weeks and the tracking number is still showing the package in limbo, the store decided to tell me that they were out of stock and was not even shipped yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So how harsh is the 4in1's treble compared to the RHA t20 even in their treble filters??


----------



## Vidal

silverre said:


> Hi all i decided to order the 4in1 for myself as well~~
> but after two weeks and the tracking number is still showing the package in limbo, the store decided to tell me that they were out of stock and was not even shipped yet
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is this HCK again?


----------



## silverre

vidal said:


> Is this HCK again?


 
  
 yep.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to think i have ordered like 1 week before their national day to avoid the holiday period..


----------



## Vidal

I'm still waiting on a pair and I ordered in early September contacted them a few time but it's like


----------



## silverre

vidal said:


> I'm still waiting on a pair and I ordered in early September contacted them a few time but it's like




Word on reddit is that they will only come to their warehouse after oct 15.. seems like my pm4 may come first after all


----------



## mebaali

silverre said:


> Hi all i decided to order the 4in1 for myself as well~~
> but after two weeks and the tracking number is still showing the package in limbo, the store decided to tell me that they were out of stock and was not even shipped yet


 
 Had the same issue with the same seller (HCK). Cancelled my order after waiting for 2 weeks (September 1st 2 weeks) and ordered the same thing (**** 4in1) from AK store (it is still to reach me but at least they are at Indian customs office now, awaiting clearance)


----------



## Vidal

Time *for me* to boycott HCK till they sort their act out.I've held off ordering from them recently.
  
 I'm not willing to put up with crap service.
  
 <edit - clarification>


----------



## Tonx

vidal said:


> Time to boycott HCK till they sort their act out.I've held off ordering from them recently.
> 
> I'm not willing to put up with crap service.


 
 I have ordered KZ ZST on 20. Septemper and first today package was received by Warehouse


----------



## silverre

they were good before.. i ordered lots of iems from them and thought i would continue supporting them.. but it seems now i am really tempted to cancel my order..


----------



## Tonx

silverre said:


> they were good before.. i ordered lots of iems from them and thought i would continue supporting them.. but it seems now i am really tempted to cancel my order..


 
 It was my first order from HCK, usually I'm ordering stuff from ****


----------



## Majin

Ye HCK has the cheapest 4in1 atm with the coupon but it seems the delivery is not on point.


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> New Magaosi hybrid? Can't link the store if ya know what I mean...


 






 I am so impressed initially with the MaGoasi K1 Hybrid that I also now have a pair of these M3 on the way as well. They are available elsewhere as well on Aliexpress, BTW.
  








 TWIN


----------



## petan970

vidal said:


> Time to boycott HCK till they sort their act out.I've held off ordering from them recently.
> 
> I'm not willing to put up with crap service.




I had some orders from JimHCK in August/September and no problems at all. I was satisfied with delivery - always fast shipping with full tracking.


----------



## farhat

crabdog said:


> Benjie S5 + xduoo xq10
> EDIT sorry misread post


 
 Bro any idea how can I improve on the sound for **** UEs? I need some budget DAC which has a 3.5mm connector for my Benjie K9.


----------



## farisq

carltonh said:


> I went for gold. In sound signature, the YHS 002 is similar to the Sony XB90. Which if you don't own, is more neutral in its tuning than you would expect. Both have a bit of extra bass kick, but not far from flat. I'm comparing the two right now and the XB90 has a relative dip in the lower mids that makes the YHS 002 much more representative of how the music was intended. The 002 also has the extra clarity in mids and treble from the BA that the XB90 still lacks even when amped. The 002 just has the micro-details you expect in a good hybrid, similar to the 4in1 and HSLX 808, but just gets the tuning a little better...unless someone prefers the minimal bass tuning of something like the Vivo XE800. It still falls short of the banned IEM, which is the only IEM I own better than the 002.


 

 Thanks for the impression. Now that u mentioned XB90 it ticks another box for me, coz being a long time admirer of Sony sound I have always curious on XB90 SQ. The only thing that stands in between is that I cannot justify its premium price. Please correct me, although u mentioned they are similar, but I guess the difference between the two might still be quite obvious given the difference price range.


----------



## Vidal

petan970 said:


> I had some orders from JimHCK in August/September and no problems at all. I was satisfied with delivery - always fast shipping with full tracking.


 
  
 I've never had any problems with them before although they were never the quickest but recently really slow, glacial in fact. I was about to place massive order but I'll divvy it up between other suppliers now. It's not just me who's had problems so there's more to it, all seems to related to 4in1 orders. If there was an explanation for it then fair enough.
  
 I meant to say 'for me to boycott' didn't mean to imply others should do the same.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The fastest delivery I have had so far is a tecent purchase from AK Audio. Mostly due to the fastest USPS turn around I've ever had between Chicago customs and Detroit. It arrived at Chicago sort and was in Detroit the next day. It is usually 3-5 days. It was very fast in china too about 3 days from order to dispatch. 5-7 days TOTAL.

 TWIN


----------



## CoiL

twinacstacks said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > New Magaosi hybrid? Can't link the store if ya know what I mean...
> ...


 
 Tooo much tease... gotta order them both next month? LOL
  
 Btw, littlebit inside guts of Magaosi:

 If You didn`t notice, they have little resistor on DD PCB audio channel pins. Back-grills have filter material glued over holes, so, it is not fully open-back.
 They are very well put together. Will mod them soon but I don`t have high hopes changing it to better. Maybe going to try tweaking resistor-crossover.
  
 But I already suspect I will go for Magaosi K1 next payday.


----------



## trumpethead

vidal said:


> I've never had any problems with them before although they were never the quickest but recently really slow, glacial in fact. I was about to place massive order but I'll divvy it up between other suppliers now. It's not just me who's had problems so there's more to it, all seems to related to 4in1 orders. If there was an explanation for it then fair enough.
> 
> I meant to say 'for me to boycott' didn't mean to imply others should do the same.



Same here, HcK has been my go to store along with the unamed one since joining Ali...No issues at all until my Sept 9 orders which included 4in1, and ZST...I have finally received both but was not happy with the shipping misinformation from Jim/HcK...Gonna chill on ordering from Ali for a minute and get my instant gratification from Amazon until after the holidays.. That is, of course if the "Next big thing" doesn't rear it's ugly head head in which case I know that Resistance is Futile!!


----------



## fonkepala

vidal said:


> Is this HCK again?


 
  
 Oh darn it...to think I've just placed my 4in1 order with them yesterday


----------



## Vidal

fonkepala said:


> Oh darn it...to think I've just placed my 4in1 order with them yesterday


 
  
 Supposedly mine has been sent but it hasn't arrived in the UK yet. Maybe there's an issue with the UK post from China.
  
 If you're not in the UK you might be OK, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Squalo

vidal said:


> You're not the only one!


 
 Could I ask where you got your Urbanfun? If you got it from a seller on Aliex or from Amazon or Taobao? As you got the full deluxe set.
  
 Lots of sellers having them on Aliex for cheap at $19-20, mostly showing pictures of simple boxes in their listings.
  
 These peaked my interest, but some details concerning...


----------



## carltonh

supermag said:


> How is the bass quantity, suitable for bassheads? Also are the vocals as thin and sharp as 4in1 or thicker softer and less fatiguing.


 
 I'd say it might be suitable for bassheads with default EQ, I want deep and impactful non-recessed bass, and this has that very well. Vocals are definitely thicker than 4in1. I don't think the 4in1 is fatiguing to me, but these would be less so. But the YHS 002 bass isn't as fast as the 4in1, but still better balanced from subbass to upper bass.


coil said:


> Hmmm... interesting. Is You HLSX808 modded and if it is, then can You please compare 808(m) vs. YHS002 ?


 
   
 I have not modded my HLSX 808, mainly because I like them just as they are...plus I'd be a butterfingers and screw it up if I tried.
 Quote:


farisq said:


> Thanks for the impression. Now that u mentioned XB90 it ticks another box for me, coz being a long time admirer of Sony sound I have always curious on XB90 SQ. The only thing that stands in between is that I cannot justify its premium price. Please correct me, although u mentioned they are similar, but I guess the difference between the two might still be quite obvious given the difference price range.


 
 To me, the XB90 would no longer be competitive in its $80 current price range. However, the people that love it most are those who EQ in extra bass, and I don't think it needs it for the heavy metal, rock, and classical I listen to. My guess is there is a better option for everyone under $80 except those heavy bass EQing people.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Tooo much tease... gotta order them both next month? LOL
> 
> Btw, littlebit inside guts of Magaosi:
> 
> ...


 
  
 It looks like MaGaosi is really competing to stay ontop! .....I personally like the BK50 over the Xiaomi Triple hybrids, It just extends better (low and highs) and sounds more natural to me.
  
 Nice PICS! 'CoiL'!


trumpethead said:


> Same here, HcK has been my go to store along with the unamed one since joining Ali...No issues at all until my Sept 9 orders which included 4in1, and ZST...I have finally received both but was not happy with the shipping misinformation from Jim/HcK...Gonna chill on ordering from Ali for a minute and get my instant gratification from Amazon until after the holidays.. That is, of course if the "Next big thing" doesn't rear it's ugly head head in which case *I know that Resistance is Futile!!*


 
  
 Yea, they're celebrating their National day holiday, which usually last a week, or more. And, it looks like they're still lingering over their "hang-over" and they're having a hard time going back to work to deliver those packages. Which, in that case, they should drink plenty of coffee, or see a Doctor to pump that stomach from too much alcohol.


----------



## jfoxlim

oh yeah 1st October, should be back now


----------



## 1clearhead

Anybody want to try my *Rock Zircon* upgrade? .....Give it a shot! You won't be dissappointed!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/780859/rock-zircon-mula-iem-impressions-thread/1185#post_12923569
  
 Hope you like the upgrade! Good luck!


----------



## c0rp1

After more than a month of wait I filled up a dispute and got a full refund for my order of **** 4in1 from HCK. Won't waste time writing details, but in one sentence I never had such a bad experience with any of my previous purchases in ALI (and I've done many).
  
 Anyways, planning on ordering another pair from the Banned seller, but would really like to ask 3 questions in advance before I do.
  
 1. Some people were talking about a specific ring being gold or silver in the different batches. Is it confirmed that there is some sound quality difference between them? And are we talking about this ring - http://imgur.com/a/6Mtkx
  
 2. As much as I would like to order the JVC Spiral Dot tips, they are a bit too pricey for me, plus they double in price because of shipping (I'm from Eastern Europe). So my only option is to go with either the tips that I currently own from my other IEMs (Piston 3, KZ ATE) or order some new ones from the Banned seller with my 4in1 Purchase. I don't wanna use the stock tips, because from what I understood the treble is too harsh with them. So these are my options:
 - KZ New Acoustic Eartips - http://imgur.com/a/nRZQ3
 - KZ Spiral Eartips - http://imgur.com/a/T03mB
 - Another KZ Eartips - http://imgur.com/a/PaCKI
 I do love foam tips, cause I get a great seal with them and they are pretty comfortable as well, but don't know if they'll do the **** 4in1 justice with the treble.
  
 3. The banned seller is selling the **** 4in1 with a Black stock cable, or HIS OWN Silver cable (that's why the price of both is the same, compared to the other stores). Anyone has any suggestions about which one to choose? From what I read here, the stock silver cable is better than the black, but the banned seller doesn't sell the stock one.
  
 I would really appreciate some help. Thank you in advance !!!


----------



## Vidal

c0rp1 said:


> After more than a month of wait I filled up a dispute and got a full refund for my order of **** 4in1 from HCK. Won't waste time writing details, but in one sentence I never had such a bad experience with any of my previous purchases in ALI (and I've done many).
> 
> Anyways, planning on ordering another pair from the Banned seller, but would really like to ask 3 questions in advance before I do.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You can get the **** with the silver cable from AK Audio on Aliexpress.
  
 I have lots of spare eartips, PM me your address in Eastern Europe if it's not prohibitively expensive for postage from the UK I'll send you some out free gratis. You can try them out and buy the ones that suit you.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Anybody want to try my *Rock Zircon* upgrade? .....Give it a shot! You won't be dissappointed!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/780859/rock-zircon-mula-iem-impressions-thread/1185#post_12923569
> 
> Hope you like the upgrade! Good luck!


 

 But you should lose soundstage.


----------



## ozkan

c0rp1 said:


> After more than a month of wait I filled up a dispute and got a full refund for my order of **** 4in1 from HCK. Won't waste time writing details, but in one sentence I never had such a bad experience with any of my previous purchases in ALI (and I've done many).
> 
> Anyways, planning on ordering another pair from the Banned seller, but would really like to ask 3 questions in advance before I do.
> 
> ...




In one sentence :you'd better buy JVC Spiral Dots tips although they are a bit pricey or Logitech UE tips if you can find any near you. Spiral Dots tips are one of my favorite tips along with Logitech UE tips. From my experience so far comply tips do reduce treble and bass so it might work on **** 4in1 if you are treble sensitive. 

There is also this cable which some people prefer over the stock cable. If I were you I would buy only the earpieces and order the cable from the link below. Just my 2 cents. 


New Tingo 1.25m 16 Shares 5N Silver Plated Earphone Cables Headphone Wire HIFI Headset Line for Shure pin series (535/215 etc.)
http://s.aliexpress.com/U3INRrIB
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just so you know I found a solid silver cable for just shy of $60 on a store on Aliexpress. I cannot name the store.

 TWIN


----------



## fonkepala

vidal said:


> Supposedly mine has been sent but it hasn't arrived in the UK yet. Maybe there's an issue with the UK post from China.
> 
> If you're not in the UK you might be OK, fingers crossed for you.




I'm in Malaysia. Well... Order's placed, nothing left to do now but wait. Although the post above (regarding c0rp1 canceling his **** order from HCK) really got me more anxious about this.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Ok Guys I just had an extended listen over an Hour to the Magaosi K1 and the TK13 and Shockwave III. It's pointless to include the TK12 and "the IEM that shall not be named" because they fall short of the TK13 and the SWIII, even though they are both stellar earphones in their own right, *in my opinion only*.
  
 Here is the Hierarchy as I see it from lowest to highest.
  
 "The IEM that shall not be named" < TK12 < TK13 < Magoasi K1 < SWIII.
  
 Now here is why.
  
 Compared to the TK13 the Sound is less in Quantity but better in Refinement. The Bass on the K1 is just superb. In comparison the Bass on the TK13 is enhanced and not as natural sounding. The K1 actually sounds more detailed and it's very strongest point are female Vocals. Simply outstanding. Treble is extended and well done without the Sharpness of the "IEM that shall not be named". Now In comparison to the Shockwave III it actually holds its own but once the Sub bass of the Shockwave takes over and that Gigantic 360 Soundstage kicks in you realize that the SWIII is truly in a different league, which I have always felt. I will admit I like the female Vocals of the K1 the Best however. They are just *Stunning.*
  
 Here are the only Caveats I can find about the K1. Ear Placement is critical, (as I find is the Case with most over Ears). Get the position wrong, it changes the SQ tremendously. I also think that the K1 were designed for a shallower insertion as well. I've tried the Large Auvios which give a really good seal and insertion depth _*BUT*_ the Mediums definitely enhance the SQ, so Yes, they are also tip dependent. The other Caveat is the Memory wire on the Cable. It's WAY stiff. a Real PIA to wear. I switched over to the Updated cable from the LZA3. I do have a solid Silver cable on the way though.
  
 These are just my impressions from my first listen. Most IEMs change by 200 hours. So They are going back on the Burner shortly.
  
 I think you guys are going to like these.... I certainly do.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## loomisjohnson

twinacstacks said:


> Ok Guys I just had an extended listen over an Hour to the Magaosi K1 and the TK13 and Shockwave III. It's pointless to include the TK12 and "the IEM that shall not be named" because they fall short of the TK13 and the SWIII, even though they are both stellar earphones in their own right, *in my opinion only*.
> 
> Here is the Hierarchy as I see it from lowest to highest.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks twin. do you have other hlsx (bk35, bk50) to compare to the k1?


----------



## Ahmad313

c0rp1 said:


> After more than a month of wait I filled up a dispute and got a full refund for my order of **** 4in1 from HCK. Won't waste time writing details, but in one sentence I never had such a bad experience with any of my previous purchases in ALI (and I've done many).
> 
> Anyways, planning on ordering another pair from the Banned seller, but would really like to ask 3 questions in advance before I do.
> 
> ...


 
 In my opinion you should buy the 4in1 with LZ-A3 cable the best combination in my personal experience and as for the tips i don't think to buy the spiral dot tips,  you can use any wide bore tips from your collection because I have the spiral dot and other wide bore tips and i never realized any day and night difference in sound. 

 4in1 with LZ-A3 cable.


----------



## TwinACStacks

No Loomis unfortunately. These are the First MaGoasi I have encountered. However I  do have a Pair of the new M3 1DD+1BA on the way though.
  








 TWIN


----------



## zato23

I bought the MusicMaker Tk13s (i will have it in 2 weeks) and i want ask ,if someone knows, the cable is ok or is better to buy something else like LZ-A3 cable or something better around 20$?


----------



## Holypal

twinacstacks said:


> No Loomis unfortunately. These are the First MaGoasi I have encountered. However I  do have a Pair of the new M3 1DD+1BA on the way though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think the guy behind MaGaosi is Sanhoo(珊瑚), who is quite well known in the Chinese HIFI community. He made DIY DAPs years ago. He also works at Changzhou AMT, a company makes balanced armature drivers (http://www.china-armature.com/en/).
  
 So I think MaGaosi K1 probably uses the balanced armature drivers from this company. And many other iems.


----------



## Lurk650

c0rp1 said:


> After more than a month of wait I filled up a dispute and got a full refund for my order of **** 4in1 from HCK. Won't waste time writing details, but in one sentence I never had such a bad experience with any of my previous purchases in ALI (and I've done many).
> 
> Anyways, planning on ordering another pair from the Banned seller, but would really like to ask 3 questions in advance before I do.
> 
> ...




Check out Kombi tips from Trinity Audio. My go to tips are these, Auvios and Spiral Dots


----------



## c0rp1

vidal said:


> You can get the **** with the silver cable from AK Audio on Aliexpress.
> 
> I have lots of spare eartips, PM me your address in Eastern Europe if it's not prohibitively expensive for postage from the UK I'll send you some out free gratis. You can try them out and buy the ones that suit you.


 
  
 Thank you for the kind proposal. Don't want to trouble you with having to go to the post office etc. I think I'll just get the ones that have wide boar, guess they should work.
  
  
  


ahmad313 said:


> as for the tips i don't think to buy the spiral dot tips,  you can use any wide bore tips from your collection because I have the spiral dot and other wide bore tips and i never realized any day and night difference in sound.


 
  
 Don't know if the Piston 3 ones are considered wide boar, but from the ones that I linked the KZ Spiral tips (http://imgur.com/a/T03mB) look the widest to me. So I guess I should order those as well.
  
  
  


lurk650 said:


> Check out Kombi tips from Trinity Audio. My go to tips are these, Auvios and Spiral Dots


 

 Interesting, those are not really wide boar, as most of the people already suggested.


----------



## c0rp1

delete


----------



## VinceHill24

twinacstacks said:


> Ok Guys I just had an extended listen over an Hour to the Magaosi K1 and the TK13 and Shockwave III. It's pointless to include the TK12 and "the IEM that shall not be named" because they fall short of the TK13 and the SWIII, even though they are both stellar earphones in their own right, *in my opinion only*.
> 
> Here is the Hierarchy as I see it from lowest to highest.
> 
> ...


Your impressions pretty much hit the spot of how i felt, especially when you say the female vocal is simply stunning, it is indeed STUNNING! So which filter were you based on?Definitely not the black one i think.


----------



## Lurk650

c0rp1 said:


> Thank you for the kind proposal. Don't want to trouble you with having to go to the post office etc. I think I'll just get the ones that have wide boar, guess they should work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes it's not wide bore which I usually use. They provide a perfect seal with the foam under the silicone, super comfy and don't seem to alter the sound in one direction or another.


----------



## TwinACStacks

vincehill24 said:


> Your impressions pretty much hit the spot of how i felt, especially when you say the female vocal is simply stunning, it is indeed STUNNING! So which filter were you based on?Definitely not the black one i think.




Nope. Vince, I've only tried the Silvers for I am somewhat of an admitted basshead.

 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> But you should lose soundstage.


 
  
 Nope, none at all! .....Soundstage is plentiful, big, and wide! It sounds more like a cross-breed between ATE's airy vocals and details to micro-details, XE800/GR07 coherency, bass, and head stage.
  
 This is a "MUST TRY" if you are keeping them in your drawer or just collecting dust.


----------



## TwinACStacks

holypal said:


> I think the guy behind MaGaosi is Sanhoo(珊瑚), who is quite well known in the Chinese HIFI community. He made DIY DAPs years ago. He also works at Changzhou AMT, a company makes balanced armature drivers (http://www.china-armature.com/en/).
> 
> So I think MaGaosi K1 probably uses the balanced armature drivers from this company. And many other iems.





You are correct I think. They have the logo Sanhoo on the face of them.

 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> You are correct I think. They have *the logo Sanhoo* on the face of them.
> 
> TWIN


 

 Yup! ....I noticed that too!


----------



## hakuzen

c0rp1 said:


> Don't know if the Piston 3 ones are considered wide boar, but from the ones that I linked the KZ Spiral tips (http://imgur.com/a/T03mB) look the widest to me. So I guess I should order those as well.


 
 i'm also in the seek for good sealing wide bore tips.
 tried every size of that kind of whirlwind kz wide bore tips, but they don't work for me (i don't get proper seal, guess it's due to their silicone type, dunno).
 i like the third kz type you listed, the gray/brown silicone ones (good sealing, medium wide bore), so got tons of them; i'm also waiting for the new gray ones (not arrived yet).
  
 best one are the spiral dots, imo, but ordered cheaper wide bore ones to try (not arrived yet):
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/381519532186 (philips ue tips)
 they look like the kz gray/brown ones, but having wider bore. i took the link from this forum yesterday.
  
 these look similar:
 https://www.amazon.de/CASE-MARKET-Hochwertige-Ohrpolster-Markenkopfhörern/dp/B01HSF1GH0
  
 the mentioned logitech ue tips, also work well, but it's difficult to find them separately, and they are not so cheap.
 Edit: http://buy.ultimateears.com/store/logiueeu/en_GB/pd/ThemeID.19975600/productID.223681500


----------



## Lurk650

If in the USA go Auvio


----------



## Ahmad313

twinacstacks said:


> No Loomis unfortunately. These are the First MaGoasi I have encountered. However I  do have a Pair of the new M3 1DD+1BA on the way though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 eagerly waiting for your impressions on M3 because of i am not a basshead by any means I like a mid centric forwarded lush vocals,  so i think K1 is not a my cup of tea maybe M3 will,  i also like the design of M3.


----------



## Mayones

So, are KZ ATE still the best shot under 15-20$? I remember those getting a lot of praise some day, is it still the case?
 Or are they getting outperformed by some new stuff?


----------



## Vidal

c0rp1 said:


> Thank you for the kind proposal. Don't want to trouble you with having to go to the post office etc. I think I'll just get the ones that have wide boar, guess they should work.


 
  
 No problem, I'm usually there twice a day posting earphones but I would imagine the wide bore ones will work.


----------



## haiku

mayones said:


> So, are KZ ATE still the best shot under 15-20$? I remember those getting a lot of praise some day, is it still the case?
> Or are they getting outperformed by some new stuff?


 

 If you´re more a basshead, get the ATE S. They´re my favourite iem atm, and I also have ATE and ZS3.


----------



## Mayones

Nah, Im more into balanced sound, maybe with emphasis on mids. So, its still ATE?


----------



## haiku

mayones said:


> Nah, Im more into balanced sound, maybe with emphasis on mids. So, its still ATE?


 

 Yup.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Ahmad, The K1 won't qualify as a bass head phone even with the silver filters. There are even 2 more one is mid/ neutral and another is treble/ bright.

 Keith


----------



## Vidal

My 4in1 order has been refunded by HCK, they were on route to UK but have now gone back into China. Jim has apologised and offered me a discount on my next order. Fortunately I've got stock coming from AK Audio so I'm covered.
  
 Following a return I've now got a pair of these for myself. I thought I was a little treble sensitive but I'm not getting any issue with the 4in1, *but* I am using comfort style KZ complys.
  
 Billie Jean, my treble test track, is OK with these I expected pain given the comments. I'm now moonwalking as I type.


----------



## Cinder

vidal said:


> Billie Jean, my treble test track, is OK with these I expected pain given the comments. I'm now moonwalking as I type.


 
 That's some serious typing skills.


----------



## Vidal

cinder said:


> That's some serious typing skills.


 
  
 I didn't say how well I was doing it, I don't think I'll be on Strictly anytime soon (UK TV reference)


----------



## c0rp1

vidal said:


> My 4in1 order has been refunded by HCK, they were on route to UK but have now gone back into China. Jim has apologised and offered me a discount on my next order. Fortunately I've got stock coming from AK Audio so I'm covered.
> 
> Following a return I've now got a pair of these for myself. I thought I was a little treble sensitive but I'm not getting any issue with the 4in1, *but* I am using comfort style KZ complys.
> 
> Billie Jean, my treble test track, is OK with these I expected pain given the comments. I'm now moonwalking as I type.


 

 KZ complys like the ones on the KZ ATE? 
  
 And btw if you made your order soon, are your senfers with gold or silver ring?


----------



## Vidal

Actually I'm not sure they are KZ now this is them: -
  

  
 The bit that holds the black nozzle? They're more silver than gold a slight titanium finish. Both my Black (stock) and Silver (own) pair, it's the same colour as my DT2s nozzle and the metal work on the **** cable.


----------



## c0rp1

vidal said:


> Actually I'm not sure they are KZ now this is them: -
> 
> 
> 
> The bit that holds the black nozzle? They're more silver than gold a slight titanium finish. Both my Black (stock) and Silver (own) pair, it's the same colour as my DT2s nozzle and the metal work on the **** cable.


 
  
 Thanks for answering. Those definitely aren't KZ eartips afaik. But they look interesting especially if comply. Now I'm having doubts why I said no to your proposition about sending some eartips my way lol. If you are still into it, and you really go that often to the post office, might really change my mind (of course if you let me cover the shipping cost)


----------



## Vidal

c0rp1 said:


> Thanks for answering. Those definitely aren't KZ eartips afaik. But they look interesting especially if comply. Now I'm having doubts why I said no to your proposition about sending some eartips my way lol. If you are still into it, and you really go that often to the post office, might really change my mind (of course if you let me cover the shipping cost)


 
  
 Yeah that's fine, only got a couple of those unused. That's a shop picture - HCK BTW
  
 Let me know where you are and I'll get a cost from the Royal Mail website, just settle up for the post cost with me when they get there.


----------



## c0rp1

vidal said:


> Yeah that's fine, only got a couple of those unused. That's a shop picture - HCK BTW
> 
> Let me know where you are and I'll get a cost from the Royal Mail website, just settle up for the post cost with me when they get there.


 
 Perfect, thanks again. Will write you a PM when my Senfers get here ! Hope I won't have the same problems with my purchase as last time (don't even mention HCK lol).


----------



## Roen

So what's the new hot cable for the 4in1?

Tennmak Upgrade Cable?
Banned Seller MMCX Silver Cable made by Earmax?
LZ-A3S?


----------



## trespasser2

roen said:


> So what's the new hot cable for the 4in1?
> 
> Tennmak Upgrade Cable?
> Banned Seller MMCX Silver Cable made by Earmax?
> LZ-A3S?


 
  
 The Tennmak is a good cable but only if you use it over the ear as they have molded plastic that doesn´t extend, so it looks and feels goofy wearing it any other way.


----------



## N4noAbyss

twinacstacks said:


> Ok Guys I just had an extended listen over an Hour to the Magaosi K1 and the TK13 and Shockwave III. It's pointless to include the TK12 and "the IEM that shall not be named" because they fall short of the TK13 and the SWIII, even though they are both stellar earphones in their own right, *in my opinion only*.
> 
> Here is the Hierarchy as I see it from lowest to highest.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi, I just found this forum. I think I'd like to get a Magoasi K1 because my current earbuds are wearing out.  Perhaps someone can answer a few questions: Can I use them directly without additional attachments?  I generally don't need my music so loud, but the whole point to me getting these would be because they will be high quality.  I saw that some recommend getting different ear-tips so I am keeping that in mind.
  
 Thanks


----------



## crabdog

n4noabyss said:


> Hi, I just found this forum. I think I'd like to get a Magoasi K1 because my current earbuds are wearing out.  Perhaps someone can answer a few questions: Can I use them directly without additional attachments?  I generally don't need my music so loud, but the whole point to me getting these would be because they will be high quality.  I saw that some recommend getting different ear-tips so I am keeping that in mind.
> 
> Thanks


 
 Yes, they will work fine straight out of any mobile phone/music player (except iPhone 7 of course D  Different ear-tips is just a way to ensure you get a good a fit or seal. If the supplied ones fit you well there's usually no need to change.  Sometimes it can slightly alter the sound signature of earphones too.


----------



## 1clearhead

For those who missed it, I seriously suggest you try this with your *ROCK Zircons*!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/780859/rock-zircon-mula-iem-impressions-thread/1200#post_12925428
  
 It is a BIG advantage and improvement!


----------



## VinceHill24

ahmad313 said:


> eagerly waiting for your impressions on M3 because of i am not a basshead by any means I like a mid centric forwarded lush vocals,  so i think K1 is not a my cup of tea maybe M3 will,  i also like the design of M3.


i'm not sure about the m3 but IMO the k1 is no basshead at all especially when you listen with the grey and black filter. "Mid centric and lush vocals" sounds like how i hear it. Female Vocals are especially well done in the k1 which sounds sweet and natural as if the real singer is singing it live to you, so i think the vocals performance of k1 won't gonna let you down. Maybe wait for more impressions for comparison as i think peter123 will be getting it soon as well if not mistaken.


----------



## carltonh

vincehill24 said:


> i'm not sure about the m3 but IMO the k1 is no basshead at all especially when you listen with the grey and black filter. "Mid centric and lush vocals" sounds like how i hear it. Female Vocals are especially well done in the k1 which sounds sweet and natural as if the real singer is singing it live to you, so i think the vocals performance of k1 won't gonna let you down. Maybe wait for more impressions for comparison as i think @peter123 will be getting it soon as well if not mistaken.


 
 How deep is the subbass? Compared to similar priced or other well known models?


----------



## VinceHill24

carltonh said:


> How deep is the subbass? Compared to similar priced or other well known models?


For the subbass, getting a perfect fit/seal 1st is the most priority as initially i was having some hard time getting a proper seal initially and so i thought the bass is just very light on the K1. Once you get a good seal then you will start to feel the rumbling subbass. Bass test i did (with grey filter on) it was able to go down till 20Hz and can't really be felt after that. By comparison the 4in1 IMO have a very deep and somewhat enhanced subbass too the subbass rumble from what i hear in the K1 is much lesser than from the 4in1 and i'm quite surprised by the subbass performance of 4in1. As compared to UEs, the K1 subbass will be felt more as i consider UEs slightly bass light. Maybe Twin can give you a good idea about this as he has the Musicmaker TK12 13 & SW3 which will make a very good comparison. Hope it helps.


----------



## Lurk650

mayones said:


> Nah, Im more into balanced sound, maybe with emphasis on mids. So, its still ATE?




Spend a couple extra bucks and the MusicMaker KK-Ting, also sold as King, will treat you well.


----------



## Ahmad313

..


----------



## Majin

ahmad313 said:


> I just discovered some thing new,  2BA+1DD iem.


 
  
 no name?


----------



## c0rp1

After a conversation with the "Banned Seller", he told me that the Black **** 4in1 he sells has golden rings, and the Silver one has silver rings. Before I make my purchase I really need to know if there is any sort of difference in sound quality between the different batches. Anyone can help with that?


----------



## Vidal

c0rp1 said:


> After a conversation with the "Banned Seller", he told me that the Black **** 4in1 he sells has golden rings, and the Silver one has silver rings. Before I make my purchase I really need to know if there is any sort of difference in sound quality between the different batches. Anyone can help with that?


 
  
 Factory makes two colour variants on the same item, the components are identical, they run short of the gold ring but the silver ring looks fine so they use that instead. Chances are the black version sold better than the silver so they swapped parts across.
  
 I doubt that the two colour versions have different sounds.


----------



## fonkepala

The TFZ Series 5S just dropped. Anyone got any impressions on these? I'm also interested in the Ostry KC06A, supposedly it has a huge soundstage. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> Actually I'm not sure they are KZ now this is them: -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I bought loads of those tips from the seller who can't be named.

Great tips!


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> I bought loads of those tips from the seller who can't be named.
> 
> Great tips!


 
  
  
 They don't last very long but they're cheap. Most earphone sellers seem to have them now


----------



## FUYU

ahmad313 said:


> I just discovered some thing new,  2BA+1DD iem.




Looks like an updated version of the "infamous IEM". Where did you spot this?


----------



## ForceMajeure

fuyu said:


> Looks like an updated version of the "*infamous IEM*". Where did you spot this?


 
 This is so funny...talking about the banned seller/ banned iem/not to be name for 3 month or so...
 BTW it kinda looks like the famous not to be named iem...


----------



## FUYU

forcemajeure said:


> This is so funny...talking about the banned seller/ banned iem/not to be name for 3 month or so...
> BTW it kinda looks like the famous not to be named iem...




True. Kinda pointless to think about it, though. The Admins seem to tolerate it, whatever...


----------



## CoiL

haiku said:


> mayones said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Im more into balanced sound, maybe with emphasis on mids. So, its still ATE?
> ...


 
 Yup x2


----------



## Saoshyant

I personally think it's unnecessarily pushing our luck.  Keep in mind the constant discussion of banned topics might have also played into the shutting down of the previous thread, at least to some extent.


----------



## ForceMajeure

It is not that excessive and not the main subject usually so it should be ok imo. Like small ripple effect soon it will be forgotten completely


----------



## tref127

I'm looking to buy a pair of IEMs from AE, and can't really decide on which ones. I want a pair with replacable cable and preferably ones which loop around the ear(In the way that the KZ ATE does) but that's not a must. i'd like to keep the cost under 50$ and have been looking at things like tennmak pro, **** UES, and **** 4in1. do you have any recommendations that would fit my criteria, and what is the best value i can get for my money? I'm thankful for any help/suggestions.


----------



## crabdog

tref127 said:


> I'm looking to buy a pair of IEMs from AE, and can't really decide on which ones. I want a pair with replacable cable and preferably ones which loop around the ear(In the way that the KZ ATE does) but that's not a must. i'd like to keep the cost under 50$ and have been looking at things like tennmak pro, **** UES, and **** 4in1. do you have any recommendations that would fit my criteria, and what is the best value i can get for my money? I'm thankful for any help/suggestions.


 
 Tennmak Pro is crazy good for the price. Very comfortable, good detail, good cable (also replaceable).


----------



## Ahmad313

tref127 said:


> I'm looking to buy a pair of IEMs from AE, and can't really decide on which ones. I want a pair with replacable cable and preferably ones which loop around the ear(In the way that the KZ ATE does) but that's not a must. i'd like to keep the cost under 50$ and have been looking at things like tennmak pro, **** UES, and **** 4in1. do you have any recommendations that would fit my criteria, and what is the best value i can get for my money? I'm thankful for any help/suggestions.


 
 Magaosi K1 or M3,,, ,


----------



## peter123

ahmad313 said:


> Magaosi K1 or M3,,, ,




How does the two compare soundwise?


----------



## Sylmar

Got my Tennmak Pro today. Paired it with the silver Tingo cable. I'm impressed!


----------



## TwinACStacks

With the silver filters I would not call these Bass Light. For a TRUE Basshead they may lack a little. For the Most Part Chinese IEMs (geared at a consumer market) Tend to have ENHANCED frequencies, especially Bass.
  
 The K1 has a *VERY NATURAL* sounding Bass and extension into Sub bass. This could account for why the Mids (especially Female vocal range) sound so clear and uninterupted.
  
 I loved these OOTB and after my 50 hour listen, I still do. I'm expecting even more Balance and smoothness around 200-350 Hours.
  








 TWIN


----------



## tref127

ahmad313 said:


> Magaosi K1 or M3,,, ,


 
 Cant find the K1 for under 90ish dollars and the M3 doesnt seem to have replacable cable. Maybe I didnt find the seller, or am I looking at the wrong ones?


----------



## TwinACStacks

This would be the place:
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-MaGaosi-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset-With/32737134982.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.13.5UZGJc&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10056_10068_10055_10067_10054_10069_10059_10078_10079_10073_10017_10080_10070_10082_10081_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_7&btsid=5c001ffa-4101-4f80-9b23-8319377b88bd
  
 Ask them for a discount, I did.
  








 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

ahmad313 said:


> Magaosi K1 or M3,,, ,


 
 Wonder if that grill on the back of the MaGaosi M3 is for actual venting or just for looks?  Might be a question for the seller (which they might not even know).


----------



## tref127

twinacstacks said:


> This would be the place:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-MaGaosi-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset-With/32737134982.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.13.5UZGJc&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10056_10068_10055_10067_10054_10069_10059_10078_10079_10073_10017_10080_10070_10082_10081_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_7&btsid=5c001ffa-4101-4f80-9b23-8319377b88bd
> 
> ...


 
 I highly doubt they'd be willing to sell them to me for <50$. I guess this means I can get the tennmak pro and some other pair, which is nice.


----------



## tref127

EDIT: Oops, double post


----------



## CoiL

twinacstacks said:


> With the silver filters I would not call these Bass Light. For a TRUE Basshead they may lack a little. For the Most Part Chinese IEMs (geared at a consumer market) Tend to have ENHANCED frequencies, especially Bass.
> 
> The K1 has a *VERY NATURAL* sounding Bass and extension into Sub bass. This could account for why the Mids (especially Female vocal range) sound so clear and uninterupted.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh man... You tease me too much with K1


----------



## brunoperruci

Hello guys, I have a pod xt and use it to study guitar at home. I had a Shure Se215 but it broke. Could you guys recommend me a phone to play guitar with distortion around U$50?

Thank you

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando Tapatalk


----------



## Majin

twinacstacks said:


> This would be the place:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-MaGaosi-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset-With/32737134982.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.13.5UZGJc&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10056_10068_10055_10067_10054_10069_10059_10078_10079_10073_10017_10080_10070_10082_10081_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_7&btsid=5c001ffa-4101-4f80-9b23-8319377b88bd
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just ask them? How much discount did you get?


----------



## MuZo2

majin said:


> Just ask them? How much discount did you get?


 

 Depends how good relations you have with seller and also how good customer you are, if you are regular customer you can get bigger discounts.
 If you are special customer you get it for free.


----------



## slowpickr

muzo2 said:


> Depends how good relations you have with seller and also how good customer you are, if you are regular customer you can get bigger discounts.
> If you are special customer you get it for free.


 
 Yep and we know some folks around here are special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Lurk650

majin said:


> Just ask them? How much discount did you get?




I was told $75 shipped


----------



## smy1

muzo2 said:


> Depends how good relations you have with seller and also how good customer you are, if you are regular customer you can get bigger discounts.
> If you are special customer you get it for free.




Which seller?


----------



## Lurk650

smy1 said:


> Which seller?




All AE sellers lol


----------



## MuZo2

lurk650 said:


> All AE sellers lol



Yeah all you can find in this thread & old. Except one because no head-fi access for him now.


----------



## c0rp1

Another noob question from me guys
  
 My **** 4in1 are already on the way, so wanted to know what's the best way to burn them in? I hear most of the people suggesting to do that first, but I never saw a guide on how exactly to do it...
  
 Is the process different for different headphones (I also have the KZ ZST and would like to burn them as well). And what's the best way to do that. Link to a guide or something would be awesome.
  
 Thanks in advance !


----------



## Vidal

c0rp1 said:


> Another noob question from me guys
> 
> My **** 4in1 are already on the way, so wanted to know what's the best way to burn them in? I hear most of the people suggesting to do that first, but I never saw a guide on how exactly to do it...
> 
> ...


 
  
 1More do a phone app that does it all for you


----------



## Holypal

vidal said:


> 1More do a phone app that does it all for you


 
  
 Can't find it on google play store. Can't go to their chinese website, always direct to USA site.


----------



## roy_jones

It's disappointing that there isn't the same quality of balanced armature Chinese value IEMs.  There are some good hybrids, but I'm talking about only balanced armature IEMs.  I'm finding that dynamic driver IEMs don't isolate nearly as well and that's one of the best features of IEMs in general. 
  
 There are some interesting options once you get into the $200 range, but the value isn't great IMO because you're dealing with China and there's no after-sale guarantee if something is wrong with the product.


----------



## Lurk650

c0rp1 said:


> Another noob question from me guys
> 
> My **** 4in1 are already on the way, so wanted to know what's the best way to burn them in? I hear most of the people suggesting to do that first, but I never saw a guide on how exactly to do it...
> 
> ...


. 
JLabs burn in track and Music of your choice. I use Drum and Breaks station on Spotify along with the Witcher 3 soundtrack.


----------



## boblauer

lurk650 said:


> .
> JLabs burn in track and Music of your choice. I use Drum and Breaks station on Spotify along with the Witcher 3 soundtrack.


 
 I use the Jlabs break in and then just randon order tracks from my music library for a couple of days before listening. I figure it works out to @50 hours.


----------



## Inszy

roy_jones said:


> It's disappointing that there isn't the same quality of balanced armature Chinese value IEMs.  There are some good hybrids, but I'm talking about only balanced armature IEMs.  I'm finding that dynamic driver IEMs don't isolate nearly as well and that's one of the best features of IEMs in general.
> 
> There are some interesting options once you get into the $200 range, but the value isn't great IMO because you're dealing with China and there's no after-sale guarantee if something is wrong with the product.


 

 You can try Zero Audio BX700 Doppio. Great double BA in sq, but for me little disappointing in comfort.


----------



## MuZo2

There are lot of single BA & multi BA iems from China, but they don't get attention as hybrids & 6-8 driver iem.


----------



## Vidal

holypal said:


> Can't find it on google play store. Can't go to their chinese website, always direct to USA site.


 
  
 That's weird it was on the play store recently, I've just downloaded an update on iOS which will hopefully fix a few bugs


----------



## fonkepala

holypal said:


> Can't find it on google play store. Can't go to their chinese website, always direct to USA site.


 
  
 An alternative https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.pushl.agingheadphone&hl=en or simply search for 'Burn In Headphone' in the Google Play store.
  
 It's like a simpler version of 1More's Assistant app, but it works well. I used it to burn in my KZ ATR and obtained good results.
  
 If you still want 1More's Assistant app, you can download the APK file here http://en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=359223&extra=&highlight=1more&page=1
  
 Before installing that APK file on your Android phone, make sure that you have 'install from unknown sources' turned on in security settings.
  
 There's a latest version of the app than the one I linked to above, but you can simply do the update process via the app once it's installed. 
  
 IIRC, the 1More Assistant app is region-locked and is only available on the Play Store in certain countries. Don't know why.


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the Luxury & Precision L3 Pro:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/luxury-precision-l3-pro-balanced-portable-hi-fi-player/reviews/17051​  ​  ​ ​ ​ ​ ​  ​


----------



## polychroma23

Just got **** 4in1. OOTB, the legends were true, the treble is hot indeed. I'm not treble sensitive but I do think it's a bit too much for my preference. By putting down high freqs by around 2db, I found the sweet spot. Well-controlled, nice bass and impressive clear mids accompanied by wide soundstage and killer build quality. This IEM is great and has potential upon full burn-in


----------



## polychroma23

twinacstacks said:


> With the silver filters I would not call these Bass Light. For a TRUE Basshead they may lack a little. For the Most Part Chinese IEMs (geared at a consumer market) Tend to have ENHANCED frequencies, especially Bass.
> 
> The K1 has a *VERY NATURAL* sounding Bass and extension into Sub bass. This could account for why the Mids (especially Female vocal range) sound so clear and uninterupted.
> 
> ...


 
  
 K1 or PMV A-01 MK2?


----------



## Vidal

polychroma23 said:


> Just got **** 4in1. OOTB, the legends were true, the treble is hot indeed. I'm not treble sensitive but I do think it's a bit too much for my preference. By putting down high freqs by around 2db, I found the sweet spot. Well-controlled, nice bass and impressive clear mids accompanied by wide soundstage and killer build quality. This IEM is great and has potential upon full burn-in


 
  
 I found foam tips seem to cool the treble a bit but I didn't find the standard silicone too bright for me though.
  
 I prefer the foamies for comfort as any silicone tips irritate my ears.


----------



## Brian Coffey

polychroma23 said:


> K1 or PMV A-01 MK2?


 
 Magaosi K1


----------



## Inszy

polychroma23 said:


> Just got **** 4in1. OOTB, the legends were true, the treble is hot indeed. I'm not treble sensitive but I do think it's a bit too much for my preference. By putting down high freqs by around 2db, I found the sweet spot. Well-controlled, nice bass and impressive clear mids accompanied by wide soundstage and killer build quality. This IEM is great and has potential upon full burn-in


 
 Like I wrote in old topic - better go for Remax RM-800MD. They are just better than 4in1, with good bass (not bassy), treble (not piercing) and mids (nice soundstage). Little V-shaped, but natural. And they are comfortable, not like ****


----------



## dilidani

Hello guys, anyone could write a wrap-up about YHS 002? Looks so sick on pics, for 35 dollars it should be really good on the asian market. 
 BTW, Tennmak Pro  is good enough in terms of bass for EDM? Especially for house, trap, trance and harder styles.

 Ordered the dual-driver SEAHF EG009, gonna compare it to zircon, piston 2.1 and iems I have. Vapman from basshead thread says its pretty great for its price (15ish usd).


----------



## Degree

What do you guys think of the **** DT2? I haven't seen discussion about it recently and just found out about it, thanks!


----------



## robervaul

Nanodriver ???
 These are pretty small, a good thing for sleep


----------



## B9Scrambler

robervaul said:


> Nanodriver ???
> These are pretty small, a good thing for sleep


 
  
 Why hello there. What are those?!


----------



## purplesun

degree said:


> What do you guys think of the **** DT2? I haven't seen discussion about it recently and just found out about it, thanks!


 

 Not used it for few weeks now. IIRC, less extreme version of the 4in1. Not much lower bass rumble. Less of the prickly highs. Not as lean-sounding as 4in1. My favourite cable on it was the basic black cable, which gives DT2 a bit more treble sparkle but not to the levels of 4in1. Also, for me, the fit was more comfortable than 4in1. I had to add some bass boost on my DAC to balance up the highs & low, then it sounded pretty good to me.


----------



## robervaul

b9scrambler said:


> Why hello there. What are those?!


 
 It's him. the banned.


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> Why hello there. What are those?!


 
 Lol B9! Any mention of micro drivers and you pop up.


----------



## Degree

purplesun said:


> Not used it for few weeks now. IIRC, less extreme version of the 4in1. Not much lower bass rumble. Less of the prickly highs. Not as lean-sounding as 4in1. My favourite cable on it was the basic black cable, which gives DT2 a bit more treble sparkle but not to the levels of 4in1. Also, for me, the fit was more comfortable than 4in1.


 
 I see, thanks!

 I generally listen to chill-trap, but also to the occasional pop/rap.
  
 Examples: 
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQeQepATL_c
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B4v0VXaXYA
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi7wzz9kXxg
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28GpKacWLWI
  
 Do you guys have any suggestions for IEMs under <$40 that fits my needs?

 Thanks!


----------



## Vidal

Any seen these yet? Ty Hi-Z G3


----------



## smy1

Next thing on my list is either getting the super audio 6, super dolphin 6, fiio x7 or the lcd 2

What should i get first?


----------



## B9Scrambler

robervaul said:


> It's him. the banned.


 
  
 Any chance you could PM a link? Can't locate it on his store. 
  


crabdog said:


> Lol B9! Any mention of micro drivers and you pop up.


 
  
 I am anything, if not predictable


----------



## loomisjohnson

inszy said:


> Like I wrote in old topic - better go for Remax RM-800MD. They are just better than 4in1, with good bass (not bassy), treble (not piercing) and mids (nice soundstage). Little V-shaped, but natural. And they are comfortable, not like ****


 

 where did you get the remax rm800?


----------



## TwinACStacks

brian coffey said:


> Magaosi K1


 

 +1
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> Why hello there. What are those?!


 

 Ear Orbs and Ear cans of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still laughing at Crabby calling out the Micro Maniac
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since they are by the Banned we can just call them the unmentionables


----------



## B9Scrambler

podster said:


> Ear Orbs and Ear cans of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, if I order them you can expect coverage...just not here.


----------



## slowpickr

crabdog said:


> Lol B9! Any mention of micro drivers and you pop up.


 
 Ha, ha I thought the same thing.  I think he needs to change his HF name to MicroMan, 6mmDude or something similar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit:  @Podster MicroManiac is good too!


----------



## 1clearhead

vidal said:


> Any seen these yet? Ty Hi-Z G3


 

 These have been on my radar for two weeks now.....


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> These have been on my radar for two weeks now.....


 
  
 Cool, if you buy please share your thoughts. Only thing holding me back is the main audio sellers are asking $6 - $7 more than other sellers on AE.
  
 If I'm going to be able to retail them UK side I need to know where the price will end up.


----------



## hakuzen

i think i was the 1st trying Vivo XE800 from XiaoYou Trade..
 well, i've found new links, my intuition (and observation) make me guess they are also legit, and they are cheaper (some are <$14!). check yourself:
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/1754602_32742243420.html
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32748723103.html
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Authentic-Vivo-XE800-In-Ear-HiFi-Sound-Stereo-In-Ear-Earphones-Earbuds-with-Mic/32716543235.html
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones-soundmagic/32730404877.html


----------



## Subhakar

Guys, can this be a good upgrade cable for AKG or might it be just snake oil?
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-5m-5ft-L-type-plug-6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated-Headphone-Cable-Upgrade-Cable-for/900546_2038486076.html
 6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated
 $55


----------



## Holypal

subhakar said:


> Guys, can this be a good upgrade cable for AKG or might it be just snake oil?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-5m-5ft-L-type-plug-6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated-Headphone-Cable-Upgrade-Cable-for/900546_2038486076.html
> 6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated
> $55


 
  
 Hmm, I remember OCC is at least 6N and quite expensive. 4N is OFC. Maybe I'm wrong.
  
 The original cable is OFC.


----------



## mochill

the micro iem is called T and uses 5mm drivers


----------



## carltonh

dilidani said:


> Hello guys, anyone could write a wrap-up about YHS 002? Looks so sick on pics, for 35 dollars it should be really good on the asian market.
> BTW, Tennmak Pro  is good enough in terms of bass for EDM? Especially for house, trap, trance and harder styles.
> 
> Ordered the dual-driver SEAHF EG009, gonna compare it to zircon, piston 2.1 and iems I have. Vapman from basshead thread says its pretty great for its price (15ish usd).


 

 I think only @hakuzen and I have the YHS 002. If you like the sound signature of the Tennmak Pro, then you should like the 002, as they are not too different. It has subbass a bit deeper, treble a bit more extended, a bit better micro-details you expect from a good BA, very good soundstage like the Pro and airiness is a step above. Further comparison I'd have to do a direct A/B vs. going from memory of having used and still use both a lot. The comfort and fit of the two are about identical. I say that, but my Pro is with the original cable, which has the same type memory wire as the 002.
  
 That said, I'm no pro reviewer, and don't have TOTL IEMs to compare unless you count a banned one.


----------



## Lurk650

degree said:


> I see, thanks!
> 
> 
> I generally listen to chill-trap, but also to the occasional pop/rap.
> ...




MM TKH1


----------



## Roen

So I finally got around to playing with some tips after burning in the IEMs I bought, and here are my preferred configurations:
  
 **** 4in1: Spiral Dot, size ML (though I think the L would fit me better)
 The Spiral Dots help bring the V-shaped nature down to something closer to Flat, but the mids are still recessed ever so slightly. It still tamed the treble, but made the bass a bit weaker than I like. Nevertheless, it's my preferred tip compared to the stock narrowbore or stock widebore.
  
 LZ-A2S: Comply T-200, installed reverse
 Both the T-200 and the T-400 fit, you can think of them as narrow and widebore versions. As the A2S suffers from clarity issues where the mids bleed into the highs (i.e. the lack of separation for in instruments and some pop tracks with synth where things in the upper mid to lower treble range get muddled together), I didn't want to flatten the wings by using the Spiral Dots. After using Spiral Dots, I switched to the comply's which boosted the bass more so than the treble. As the treble was already less harsh than the 4in1, the resulting combination worked well.
  
 If I had to pick one as a DD IEM, I would pick neither. They both have two giant flaws for my personal preferences.
  
 I use deep insertion on all my IEMs.
  
 **** 4in1: These housings aren't designed well for deep insertion. They cause pain after a relatively short amount of time. I do enjoy listening with them on a short period basis. Now I just need to see if the Spiral Dot L fits better than the Spiral Dot ML.
 LZ-A2S: The mid-treble bleed takes away from the listening enjoyment.
  
 Havi B3 Pro 1 will be coming soon, so hopefully that will test better for my preferences.
  
 I do have a monitoring IEM in my DBA-02 MkII. After burn-in, they sound just as flat as they did before, and for monitoring and critical listening purposes, I'm happy with them.


----------



## Holypal

roen said:


> So I finally got around to playing with some tips after burning in the IEMs I bought, and here are my preferred configurations:
> 
> **** 4in1: Spiral Dot, size ML (though I think the L would fit me better)
> The Spiral Dots help bring the V-shaped nature down to something closer to Flat, but the mids are still recessed ever so slightly. It still tamed the treble, but made the bass a bit weaker than I like. Nevertheless, it's my preferred tip compared to the stock narrowbore or stock widebore.
> ...


 
  
 Good luck. Hope you can get a good quality Havi B3. Looking forwards to your impressions.


----------



## ozkan

roen said:


> So I finally got around to playing with some tips after burning in the IEMs I bought, and here are my preferred configurations:
> 
> **** 4in1: Spiral Dot, size ML (though I think the L would fit me better)
> The Spiral Dots help bring the V-shaped nature down to something closer to Flat, but the mids are still recessed ever so slightly. It still tamed the treble, but made the bass a bit weaker than I like. Nevertheless, it's my preferred tip compared to the stock narrowbore or stock widebore.
> ...




Thanks for the comparison. Have you tried wearing the **** 4in1 over your ears? You may have more and deep isolation if the housing allows. Btw, ML size Spiral Dots should be almost the same size as M of other silicone tips if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## zato23

Which is the best mmcx cable (without mic) under 20$ on aliexpress i have the tingo but i want something better ?


----------



## Roen

ozkan said:


> Thanks for the comparison. Have you tried wearing the **** 4in1 over your ears? You may have more and deep isolation if the housing allows. Btw, ML size Spiral Dots should be almost the same size as M of other silicone tips if I'm not mistaken.


 

 I do listen to them over ear.


----------



## Inszy

loomisjohnson said:


> where did you get the remax rm800?


 
 From Easy on Aliexpress.


----------



## roy_jones

smy1 said:


> Next thing on my list is either getting the super audio 6, super dolphin 6, fiio x7 or the lcd 2
> 
> What should i get first?


 
  
 Get the super audio 6s (or better yet the SA5) because I want to read more impressions about them before I decide for myself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm super annoyed that there aren't more value-oriented chinese BA IEMs on the market.  There are a million value DD IEMs to choose from, but very little in the way of BA IEMs and balanced armatures are a superior solution for portable listening with their increased isolation, IMO.


----------



## Tonx

inszy said:


> ***


 
 This store is banned here, pls delete or edit your post


----------



## Majin

roy_jones said:


> Get the super audio 6s (or better yet the SA5) because I want to read more impressions about them before I decide for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do you have a link to the SA5?


----------



## d8n0g

The **** 4in1, truly, is a great iem 

I've recently tried the boss HiFi b3 (fantastic)

And the ultimate UE


----------



## Roen

If I had to pick between the 4in1 or A2S:
  
 4in1 for SQ, after tip rolling and EQ (Though I feel EQ isn't necessary)
 A2S for DD use
  
 4in1 over A2S overall though.
  
 I am treble sensitive, though, but I find the A2S treble a bit too rolled off. Any ideas for something slightly more aggressive than the A2S for treble, but not as harsh as the 4in1? Would look to have bass stronger than the A2S and mids representative of something flat or slightly forward.


----------



## Subhakar

holypal said:


> Hmm, I remember OCC is at least 6N and quite expensive. 4N is OFC. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> The original cable is OFC.


 
  
 Damn, really?! 
 Could someone suggest a real OCC 6N upgrade cable from AliExpress with 3-pin mini-XLR plug to 3.5mm termination?
 Like this one *but* real OCC silver: 
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-5m-5ft-L-type-plug-6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated-Headphone-Cable-Upgrade-Cable-for/900546_2038486076.html


----------



## loomisjohnson

roen said:


> If I had to pick between the 4in1 or A2S:
> 
> 4in1 for SQ, after tip rolling and EQ (Though I feel EQ isn't necessary)
> A2S for DD use
> ...


 
 hlsx bk50 or bk35


----------



## boblauer

Contact Ted from Headphone lounge. I believe he can make and source 6N OCC wire for the cable you want. I got to ask though and this does belong in the Sound Science sub forum, why OCC that far down the signal chain? I can see in transformers or amp circuits but at that point I doubt any reduced resistance will be heard and barely measured. 
  
  
 Quote:


subhakar said:


> Damn, really?!
> Could someone suggest a real OCC 6N upgrade cable from AliExpress with 3-pin mini-XLR plug to 3.5mm termination?
> Like this one *but* real OCC silver:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-5m-5ft-L-type-plug-6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated-Headphone-Cable-Upgrade-Cable-for/900546_2038486076.html


----------



## Cinder

boblauer said:


>


 
 You are correct.


----------



## Doodier

tonx said:


> This store is banned here, pls delete or edit your post


 
 Now you need to delete it from the quote, if it is banned here.


----------



## lesp4ul

loomisjohnson said:


> hlsx bk50 or bk35


 
 Hi, i currently own Shozy Zero & Somic v4 paired with Cayin N5, Both are very good IMHO. Is BK50 or BK35 or which one is better than my Zero? I read so many good reviews about those two. I'm little sensitive of high freq too.
  
 I saw Remax RM-800MD too, duh so many gems....


----------



## originalsnuffy

_In the last 2 weeks I picked up two sub $100 IEM units.  The **** 4in1 and the Trinity Vyrus.  My plan was to create a personal  shoot out of modestly priced IEM units; with the two other contenders being the now discontinued LZ A2 and the now overly popular Carbo Tenores.  _
  
_A few thoughts.  The only tips that I could find that provided a decent sound balance for the **** 4in1 was the JVC Spiral Dots ML.  With those the treble balance was not overly cooked.  Otherwise I found those units almost unusable.  With the Spirral Dots the sound is surprising good at the price point.  The bass is pretty interesting and probably the highlight of the unit.  Good definition and definitely there.  The treble remains a bit than I would ideally want but is somewhat workable._
  
_It is hard to give a single impression of the Trinity Hybrids as they are tunable.  They are good for the price ($65 US with the headfi discount); and are comfortable.  And efficient.  My preferred tuning at this second is the gold with the rolled off treble._
  
_Of the 4 units my favorite is, of course, the only one you can't buy at the moment.  I still think the LZ A2 is a well balanced unit.   They are not overly comfortable.  I also use the JVC Spiral Dots with the LZ A2._
  
_I should note that I like listening to music before falling asleep.  The carbo tenores are the king for this use as they do not need to be inserted particularly far into the ear to provide a balanced sound.  The Trinity Vyrus are not bad for sleeping either._
  
_If I were to do it again I would probably try the next level up in Trinity (Atlas Delta which is due out soon) instead of purchasing the Vyrus and the **** 4in1.  In fact since I am still just within the 30 day exchange period I will contact Trinity to see if that can be done.  But even if an exchange can not be made I think these are a good unit._
  
 I think the Vyrus is a good compromise piece if you want to keep the budget down.  Given the recent price increase in the Carbo Tenores I think I would point somebody that direction.  Surprisingly, even though the Spiral Dots fit the Vyrus I actually like the similar sized tips that came with Vyrus.  The ones with the yellow inside.   
  
_But I am not even 10 hours into either of the new units so the opinion may change over time._
  
_​I did most of the listening with the Shanling M2 and a bit with the FIIO X3II.  I have not tried many of these with the Iphone 6plus.  I did run the Trinity Vyrus units with an ipad and my Surface for movies on a plane flight and they were comfortable and dialog was easy to hear.  Bass was fully present also._


----------



## Lurk650

roen said:


> If I had to pick between the 4in1 or A2S:
> 
> 4in1 for SQ, after tip rolling and EQ (Though I feel EQ isn't necessary)
> A2S for DD use
> ...




MusicMaker KK-Ting


----------



## Roen

originalsnuffy said:


> _In the last 2 weeks I picked up two sub $100 IEM units.  The **** 4in1 and the Trinity Vyrus.  My plan was to create a personal  shoot out of modestly priced IEM units; with the two other contenders being the now discontinued LZ A2 and the now overly popular Carbo Tenores.  _
> 
> _A few thoughts.  The only tips that I could find that provided a decent sound balance for the **** 4in1 was the JVC Spiral Dots ML.  With those the treble balance was not overly cooked.  Otherwise I found those units almost unusable.  With the Spirral Dots the sound is surprising good at the price point.  The bass is pretty interesting and probably the highlight of the unit.  Good definition and definitely there.  The treble remains a bit than I would ideally want but is somewhat workable._
> 
> ...


The **** is a bit....more or less? You didn't finish your thought. If it's a bit more, then those are my thoughts exactly. I still crave more detail from them, but I recognize they're not exactly monitoring IEMs.

I'm also doing a personal shootout with some budget IEMs, the Havi B3 Pro 1 and possibly the Tennmak Pro will be coming soon.


----------



## CoiL

roen said:


> **** 4in1: Spiral Dot, size ML (though I think the L would fit me better)
> The Spiral Dots help bring the V-shaped nature down to something closer to Flat, but the mids are still recessed ever so slightly. It still tamed the treble, but made the bass a bit weaker than I like. Nevertheless, it's my preferred tip compared to the stock narrowbore or stock widebore.
> 
> I use deep insertion on all my IEMs.
> ...


 
 I use Spiral Dot S size and it goes very nicely deep into ear-canal and I personally don`t feel and pain or discomfort from the housings. Maybe it`s just my ear shape that fits well but I recommend to try S-size Spiral Dots with over-ear wearing and deep insertion.


----------



## Roen

coil said:


> I use Spiral Dot S size and it goes very nicely deep into ear-canal and I personally don`t feel and pain or discomfort from the housings. Maybe it`s just my ear shape that fits well but I recommend to try S-size Spiral Dots with over-ear wearing and deep insertion.


Probably just difference in ear shape, it's the housings near the nozzle ring that cause me problems.


----------



## newhere

Okay, I've been using **** 4in1 since past 2 weeks.
  
 Regarding tips, Piston 3's medium size eartip works the best with 4in1 for me.. good fit and also better sound quality.
  
 Stock tips are meh, extra black tips provided with the package and even memory foam eartips do manage to lower down the treble but compromise vocals and bass quality
 or rather they sound unnatural
  
 but with piston 3 ear tips, they have wider soundstage, quality bass(INSANE sub bass, slightly deeper mid bass), natural vocals(sibilance is there) but treble is also more present.
  
 So as a final step I had to EQ down the treble and sibilance and now they are perfect for me. sound quality is on a whole another level.
  
 Hope it helps someone.


----------



## GeMo125

sorry to barge into this thread, but has anyone tried the tennmak piano and the **** 4in1? how do they compare and which one would you recommend?


----------



## Vidal

gemo125 said:


> sorry to barge into this thread, but has anyone tried the tennmak piano and the **** 4in1? how do they compare and which one would you recommend?


 
  
 Yes, if you can stand a bright sound then 4in1 every day. I was disappointed with the Piano and I much preferred the Banjo.


----------



## GeMo125

vidal said:


> Yes, if you can stand a bright sound then 4in1 every day. I was disappointed with the Piano and I much preferred the Banjo.


 
 thanks. in what way did you find the pianos disappointing?


----------



## Vidal

I can't remember the specifics, it was at least a few months back and there have been so many IEMs under the bridge since then.
  
 Normally if I like a pair I keep hold of it even if I'm not selling them - Banjos would fall into this category. I didn't keep a pair of Pianos.


----------



## Vidal

Spotted these on Gearbest
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_448927.html
  
 They're similar to the XE800 - same twisty nozzle but no U clip. The cable is different and there's other colours than white. Ordered a pair with little expectation, probably something to watch out for if they turn out to be poor compared to the Vivo.


----------



## Wokei

Brainwavz Krudul Duo review is up ...thank you for reading

http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-krudul-duo-earphone-storage-management-system-hanger/reviews/17061


----------



## FUYU

wokei said:


> Brainwavz Krudul Duo review is up ...thank you for reading
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-krudul-duo-earphone-storage-management-system-hanger/reviews/17061




I thought at first: "What? Wokei where are the GIFs?" *Scrolling to Installation Instruction*

There we go.


----------



## crabdog

gemo125 said:


> sorry to barge into this thread, but has anyone tried the tennmak piano and the **** 4in1? how do they compare and which one would you recommend?


 
 Piano is brighter overall than the 4in1 but doesn't have the harsh peak at 7kHz. The 4in1 has better detail but the Piano has loads of detail for a single dynamic. The bass on the Piano is definitely more satisfying - punchy with amazing sub-bass rumble. Piano works well with hip-hop and edm but if you're NOT into bright signatures you'd be better going with the Tennmak Pro which is an amazing IEM. The Pro has a warmer sound overall and no harshness whatsoever in the treble.


----------



## GeMo125

Thanks, this was really helpful. I think i might go with the piano purely because its cheaper but still sounds great. The only remaining question i have is how easy is it to drive? I don't have an amp so it would be straight out of my phone/laptop so its a bit of a deal breaker if it's hard to drive


----------



## loomisjohnson

lesp4ul said:


> Hi, i currently own Shozy Zero & Somic v4 paired with Cayin N5, Both are very good IMHO. Is BK50 or BK35 or which one is better than my Zero? I read so many good reviews about those two. I'm little sensitive of high freq too.
> 
> I saw Remax RM-800MD too, duh so many gems....


 

 both the bk50 and the shozy have a warmer signature--i personally prefer the bk50, which has a much bigger stage and more detail. i'm sure you'll be happy with it.


----------



## crabdog

gemo125 said:


> Thanks, this was really helpful. I think i might go with the piano purely because its cheaper but still sounds great. The only remaining question i have is how easy is it to drive? I don't have an amp so it would be straight out of my phone/laptop so its a bit of a deal breaker if it's hard to drive


 
 It's very easy to drive. Just keep in mind that it is bright! A few dollars more will get you the Pro which is a "safe" buy. But regardless, I still love the Piano.


----------



## Ahmad313

d8n0g said:


> The **** 4in1, truly, is a great iem
> 
> I've recently tried the boss HiFi b3 (fantastic)
> 
> And the ultimate UE


 
 Please can you write bit more in details about the boss hifi b3,  and how you compare them with 4in1,  thanks.


----------



## obelisk619

peter123 said:


> If you are willing to stretch even further the SHOZY Lancea is only $99 at Penon Audio right now and its sound signature matches very well with what you're looking for.
> 
> It's also very small/highly portable.


 
  
 Thanks for this, though I think it would be hard for me to look for this in my country, I'll try.
  
  


vidal said:


> To add to Peter's suggestion there's also the Cozoy Astrapi at $50 and Aegis at $110 which will plug direct to smartphone.
> 
> My recollection of the Astrapi was that it was quite bright though.


 
 Thanks! though I think it wouldn't fit with my grado sr80e coz that alone is bright AF and it kinda irritates my ears sometimes HAHA


----------



## squallkiercosa

vidal said:


> Spotted these on Gearbest
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_448927.html
> 
> They're similar to the XE800 - same twisty nozzle but no U clip. The cable is different and there's other colours than white. Ordered a pair with little expectation, probably something to watch out for if they turn out to be poor compared to the Vivo.


 
 I tried those. Vots: The nozzle is plastic and the diagphram flexes at the slightest movement. Bassy, unbalanced sound. They died on my colleage in 2months. Avoid


----------



## Subhakar

boblauer said:


>


 

 You maybe be right. I just don't know much about signal path and resistance. Just wanted to check if I could try an OCC silver-plated cable like that one. Thanks.


----------



## crabdog

Since the KZ hybrid has been somewhat of a disappointment, I wonder if anyone has ordered the Kinera hybrid? It's only $5 more than the ZST.
  

  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Kinera-BA05-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-Dynamic-with-1-BA-Hybrid-HIFI-DIY-Earphone/1922340_32750398448.html


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> Since the KZ hybrid has been somewhat of a disappointment, I wonder if anyone has ordered the Kinera hybrid? It's only $5 more than the ZST.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Kinera-BA05-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-Dynamic-with-1-BA-Hybrid-HIFI-DIY-Earphone/1922340_32750398448.html


 
  
  
 I have 4 pairs arriving. If they turn out to be cack, I'll use the parts in a headphone project I'm working on


----------



## peter123

Someone asked me about the XE800's so I digged out my old pair (haven't used them for over a year) and I've got to say that with the current prices (given that the product is identical) these would be the best value overcome a use far. Iirc correctly I paid about $40 for my pair and would still consider them some of, if not the, best value among the over 100 IEM's that I own. 

I'm a bit concerned that so many people describe them as bright though. I would never say that so maybe the old and new ones are not identical after all, did someone who has the old ones also purchased one of the cheap ones available now?


----------



## raszcagalJK

crabdog said:


> Since the KZ hybrid has been somewhat of a disappointment, I wonder if anyone has ordered the Kinera hybrid? It's only $5 more than the ZST.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Kinera-BA05-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-Dynamic-with-1-BA-Hybrid-HIFI-DIY-Earphone/1922340_32750398448.html


 
 Bought it. So far so good. Nice fit and non-fatiguing SQ...


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Someone asked me about the XE800's so I digged out my old pair (haven't used them for over a year) and I've got to say that with the current prices (given that the product is identical) these would be the best value overcome a use far. Iirc correctly I paid about $40 for my pair and would still consider them some of, if not the, best value among the over 100 IEM's that I own.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned that so many people describe them as bright though. I would never say that so maybe the old and new ones are not identical after all, did someone who has the old ones also purchased one of the cheap ones available now?


 
 I liked them in the $40+ range myself as a bargain value. $18 and less is a must buy if neutral bass isn't an issue. It's an inexpensive taste of what $100-$180 sounded like a few years ago.


----------



## Tonx

crabdog said:


> Since the KZ hybrid has been somewhat of a disappointment, I wonder if anyone has ordered the Kinera hybrid? It's only $5 more than the ZST.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Kinera-BA05-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-Dynamic-with-1-BA-Hybrid-HIFI-DIY-Earphone/1922340_32750398448.html


 
 I hope it is true kinera and not renamed version of hotfi 800 from this seller
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hotfi z800 is like the hybrid version of Ingping, muddy bass.
 https://ru.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-In-Ear-Monitor-stereo-Earphones-3-5mm-MIC-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX-Interface-Cable-for/1922340_32660388672.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.x4aHWW
  
 https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-YINJW-S1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-HIFI-Bass-In-Ear-Earbuds-DIY/32745101926.html?spm=2114.03010208.3.1.JftcXh&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10069_10017_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10039_10056_10055_10054_10059_10078_10079_10073_10070_421_420_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_6&btsid=0040dc49-0eda-4a84-8e9e-6c03ae5b85da
  
 Anyone ordered? If i remember right Yinjw make pretty good iem's


----------



## carltonh

vidal said:


> Spotted these on Gearbest
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_448927.html
> 
> They're similar to the XE800 - same twisty nozzle but no U clip. The cable is different and there's other colours than white. Ordered a pair with little expectation, probably something to watch out for if they turn out to be poor compared to the Vivo.


 

 If someone is looking for a cheap IEM with that XE800 shape that is not a fake, you can check out the Ipsdi version below. Ipsdi are in the super-budget, mostly under $10 category like KZ. I have about 6 different Ipsdi, and I think this is probably the best one if someone wants to try one. In comparison to KZ, I think the sound signature is like the ZS3, moderately V-shaped, well extended at both ends without spikes, fast and moderately emphasized and precise bass, but not as detailed as the better KZs in mids and treble. I'm still more likely to recommend the KZ ATR for $6 though.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Ipsdi-HF210-headphones-best-in-ear-Earphone-for-phones-computer-mp3-universal-Headset-with-microphone-music/2069067_32615253812.html


----------



## robervaul

Has anyone tried it?
 Carbon Urbasso ??


----------



## Vidal

robervaul said:


> Has anyone tried it?
> Carbon Urbasso ??


 
  
 If it's anything like the original put me down for some. Where did you find them?


----------



## robervaul

vidal said:


> If it's anything like the original put me down for some. Where did you find them?


 
 http://urbanfunlife.com/show/473.html


----------



## peter123

My take on the bit Opus #11:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-opus-opus-11/reviews/17065


----------



## Tonx

robervaul said:


> Has anyone tried it?
> Carbon Urbasso ??


 
 Looks cool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I don't understand - it's mmcx or something else?


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

muzo2 said:


> Finished headphones, wooden shell + crystal copper wire silver on record. 1300 yuan


 
  
 Do they have a name? or link to their store?
 Thanks,
 .


----------



## crabdog

oopswrongplanet said:


> Do they have a name? or link to their store?
> Thanks,
> .


 
 Yeap:
  
https://world.taobao.com/item/536384525255.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w5003-15178362960.2.AmKlyF&qq-pf-to=pcqq.c2c&scene=taobao_shop


----------



## originalsnuffy

roen said:


> The **** is a bit....more or less? You didn't finish your thought. If it's a bit more, then those are my thoughts exactly. I still crave more detail from them, but I recognize they're not exactly monitoring IEMs.
> 
> I'm also doing a personal shootout with some budget IEMs, the Havi B3 Pro 1 and possibly the Tennmak Pro will be coming soon.


 
 Oh, lost a word or two in the editing process.
  
 The treble is definitely a bit more than I would have wanted on the Senfers.   But I do like the bass definition.
  
 Fortunately I was within the trade in period and am returning the Vyrus for credit towards the Atlas Delta.  Kudos to Trinity for good service.
 There is much to be said for ordering from a vendor with a US sales capability.


----------



## Hisoundfi

TFZ Series 5:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-series-5/reviews/17067


----------



## thanderbird

Well friends, I received my 4in1, and I can say that they are startling.
 Large soundstage, subbass, bass, great voicer. The treble is quite dull, but you can easily equalizes them.
 In my Xduoo X3 I have used + 2bass and -2treble. Listening Daft Punk I use 0bass and -2treble.
 Best of all is that these pearls are highly Equalizable, but keep in mind that you need equipment equalizes them.
 Already on my smartphone the animal rolls easily, do not feel the need for equalization.
 I'm using them on the ear, then problems with size and weight are zeros.
 I'm using the rubber tips that came with my TK13. The insulation is very good, I can not listen to the external environment. The head vibrates with subbass if the seal is good.
 For the rest, I have read some reviews that the phone is sharp, but the material of these IEMs are extremely durable, great equalizer, it will be hard to beat the $ 23.00 I paid.


----------



## ChickenButcher

thanderbird said:


> Well friends, I received my 4in1, and I can say that they are startling.
> Large soundstage, subbass, bass, great voicer. The treble is quite dull, but you can easily equalizes them.
> In my Xduoo X3 I have used + 2bass and -2treble. Listening Daft Punk I use 0bass and -2treble.
> Best of all is that these pearls are highly Equalizable, but keep in mind that you need equipment equalizes them.
> ...


 
 nice impression! also, that cable looks sweet! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## purplesun

thanderbird said:


> Large soundstage, subbass, bass, great voicer. The treble is quite dull, but you can easily equalizes them.
> In my Xduoo X3 I have used + 2bass and -2treble. Listening Daft Punk I use 0bass and -2treble.
> Best of all is that these pearls are highly Equalizable, but keep in mind that you need equipment equalizes them.


 
  
 Perhaps "dull treble" is not quite the right word for it. But I can see that your EQ setting is a bit like mine. -3db to -5db at 10khz & 14khz and switch on the bass boost on my DAC. It still sound lean for my taste after EQ but enjoyable, nevetheless.


----------



## thanderbird

chickenbutcher said:


> nice impression! also, that cable looks sweet! May I ask where you got it?


 
 I bought the cable into the forbidden. I requested the photo cable in place of the original cable. The cable material is used in the same musicmaker cables.


----------



## thanderbird

purplesun said:


> Perhaps "dull treble" is not quite the right word for it. But I can see that your EQ setting is a bit like mine. -3db to -5db at 10khz & 14khz and switch on the bass boost on my DAC. It still sound lean for my taste after EQ but enjoyable, nevetheless.


 
 I am using the volume 35-38 to mp3 files (320kbps), and use the volume at 40-45 for FLAC files.
 I will try to use this EQ you passed. thank you.


----------



## Lurk650

So I guess I'm still the only one with the TKH1? Like pretty much all MM they require quite a bit of burn in, these seem a bit tip picky but once you got both nailed they will reward you. Only bassheads need apply


----------



## lesp4ul

loomisjohnson said:


> both the bk50 and the shozy have a warmer signature--i personally prefer the bk50, which has a much bigger stage and more detail. i'm sure you'll be happy with it.


 
 Alright, added to wishlist!
  
 thanks.


----------



## Vidal

lurk650 said:


> So I guess I'm still the only one with the TKH1? Like pretty much all MM they require quite a bit of burn in, these seem a bit tip picky but once you got both nailed they will reward you. Only bassheads need apply


 
  
 Yes, both the Maples and TW1 are very bassy - not to my taste but if that's your thing they do it very well.


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> Yes, both the Maples and TW1 are very bassy - not to my taste but if that's your thing they do it very well.




The TKH1 is even more bassy, it's extends lower than the SW3 and hits with authority. It makes music exciting. You still get details and forward vocals.


----------



## Vidal

lurk650 said:


> The TKH1 is even more bassy, it's extends lower than the SW3 and hits with authority. It makes music exciting. You still get details and forward vocals.


 
  
 Seems a lot for a dynamic (AK Audio price) and for me I find the sub bass on the 4in1 sufficient. If the other MM stuff sell through I'll look at these to fill the gap.


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> Seems a lot for a dynamic (AK Audio price) and for me I find the sub bass on the 4in1 sufficient. If the other MM stuff sell through I'll look at these to fill the gap.




Sennheiser IE800 is a single dynamic and is $800. With budget Chinese phones sporting BAs I understand, I'm surprised the TFZ S5 is able to sell. 

TKH1 is if you want big rounded bass, it's more sub than mid focused so I don't personally don't find it bloated. I find it giving a nice groove to music.


----------



## Vidal

lurk650 said:


> Sennheiser IE800 is a single dynamic and is $800. With budget Chinese phones sporting BAs I understand, I'm surprised the TFZ S5 is able to sell.
> 
> TKH1 is if you want big rounded bass, it's more sub than mid focused so I don't personally don't find it bloated. I find it giving a nice groove to music.


 
  
 Very true with the IE800, I keep seeing them on CEX and I'm tempted to buy a pair and return it just to see how good they are. I'm not sure the MM stuff is tuned to my preference and from a sales perspective you're dealing with a very small audience.
  
 I think the TFZ would sell and I am tempted to bring some into the UK to see if they're popular.


----------



## Vidal

Anyone else having issues logging into Aliexpress this morning?


----------



## Ahmad313

vidal said:


> Anyone else having issues logging into Aliexpress this morning?


 
 Never had faced any issue ,,,


----------



## Vidal

I'm getting security certificate issues.


----------



## Sylmar

vidal said:


> I'm getting security certificate issues.


 
 I've had those before in the past but it went away as quickly as it came. I can log in without any problems today.


----------



## Saoshyant

vidal said:


> Very true with the IE800, I keep seeing them on CEX and I'm tempted to buy a pair and return it just to see how good they are. I'm not sure the MM stuff is tuned to my preference and from a sales perspective you're dealing with a very small audience.
> 
> I think the TFZ would sell and I am tempted to bring some into the UK to see if they're popular.


 
  
 While I love the Senn IE800, I feel for a bit less you can get close enough in quality in the Chinese/Asian market to not necessarily justify it if there's any question about the cost.  I won't say my Rose Pudding is as good as an IE800, but honestly it gets me close enough that I keep the Senn in storage.


----------



## Vidal

saoshyant said:


> While I love the Senn IE800, I feel for a bit less you can get close enough in quality in the Chinese/Asian market to not necessarily justify it if there's any question about the cost.  I won't say my Rose Pudding is as good as an IE800, but honestly it gets me close enough that I keep the Senn in storage.


 
  
 I wouldn't buy a pair to keep as it's rare I get to sit down to really listen critically these days what with dogs and trips to the post office.


----------



## Sylmar

It struck me that having a lot of Chinese/Asian IEM's gives you a lot of interchanging opportunities. The Sendiy M2 (not the banned seller's ones) + copper filters of KZ ED9 + big biflangle tips from the Hifiman RE400 and I've got a wonderful combination. Experimenting like this can be a lot of fun. 
  
 Meanwhile I'm still waiting for my **** 4in1's. They sure take their time.


----------



## Saoshyant

@Vidal I'm aware as you said you'd pick it up and return it just to see what they sound like, but I was just commenting as I have experience with both the IE800 & the Asian market on whether or not I'm convinced they're worth it.  Of course sound sig preferences play heavily into this.  All in all, I think people here will be happy if they keep trying out various IEMs in the Asian market.


----------



## Vidal

saoshyant said:


> @Vidal I'm aware as you said you'd pick it up and return it just to see what they sound like, but I was just commenting as I have experience with both the IE800 & the Asian market on whether or not I'm convinced they're worth it.  Of course sound sig preferences play heavily into this.  All in all, I think people here will be happy if they keep trying out various IEMs in the Asian market.


 
  
 If I had the time I might invest as we'd all like to reach our end game IEM. However I also enjoy trying new IEMs (and headphones), if I got the IE800 would it stop me shopping for more? Probably not.
  
 I think it you can get 90% of the sound quality at 20% of the price then it makes sense to go for the Asian IEM


----------



## farhat

thanderbird said:


> I bought the cable into the forbidden. I requested the photo cable in place of the original cable. The cable material is used in the same musicmaker cables.


 
 link for cables?


----------



## nocchi

What's chinese iem is comparable to carbo tenore? I kinda like the sound signature of tenore so I'm looking for anything similar or better chinese counterpart.


----------



## pangji

how about the sound quality of kinera ba05


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Anyone tried this amp, seems decent for the price: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Breeze-E47-portable-amp-suite-double-performance-47-amp-circuit-free-DIY/32737899861.html
  
 Quad parallel follower opamps, No feedback circuit design, Changeable opamps (sweet), Nichicon FW caps, Omron relays, Foxconn jacks (love these), Alps vol pot.


----------



## gwompki

That seems like a great deal. I would love to hear more info on these.


----------



## audio123

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/alpha-delta-d2-d2m
 alpha delta d2 on massdrop


----------



## obelisk619

Anyone tried the macaw rt-10?

 any comparison between it and **** 4 in1, kz-zs3/zst, mi hybrid, ath im50/70?


----------



## TwinACStacks

I had a pair of RT 10 that I gave away. Although they are a nice sounding IEM their treble is piercing. It was like an ice pick in the ears. 

YMMV

 TWIN


----------



## ozkan

twinacstacks said:


> I had a pair of RT 10 that I gave away. Although they are a nice sounding IEM their treble is piercing. It was like an ice pick in the ears.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> TWIN




You say RT10 has piercing highs but Z03A don't have. I'm confused.  Because I cannot stand LZ Z03A's piercing treble.

And if the treble on the 4in1 is anywhere like those on Z03A's I'll skip them.


----------



## Vidal

RT10 doesn't have piercing treble


obelisk619 said:


> Anyone tried the macaw rt-10?
> 
> any comparison between it and **** 4 in1, kz-zs3/zst, mi hybrid, ath im50/70?


 
  
 I have all of those here with me now apart from the ath im50, well the the wife uses the Hybrids.
  
 RT10 is not piercing at all, in fact compared to the 4in1 it's a little dark.
  
 Is there a specific thing you're looking for?


----------



## ozkan

LIEDCHEN MARK III Headphones HIFI Monitor Headband With MIC Ultra Bass Stereo 3.5mm Plug For PC Game Video
 http://s.aliexpress.com/NzYjuUrq 
(from AliExpress Android)



Freaking big!


----------



## ozkan

vidal said:


> RT10 doesn't have piercing treble
> 
> I have all of those here with me now apart from the ath im50, well the the wife uses the Hybrids.
> 
> ...




Which one do you prefer between RT10 and 4in1?


----------



## Vidal

My personal preference is for a bright earphone so 4in1, the RT10 is a very good IEM though.
  
 On that list my preference would be
  
 4in1
 ZS3
 RT-10
 ZST
 Hybrids


----------



## Ahmad313

Have anybody here ever experience a true 360 degree soundstage from a iem,  doesn't matter in any price range,  pure BA or DD or Hybrids...


----------



## MuZo2

There is no 360 soundstage.


----------



## originalsnuffy

MuZo2 beat me to it.  With a 5.1 setup your can approximate a 360 soundstage.  But with stereo IEM units, that really is not going to happen.  Now you can have a great open sound that approximates a live concert venue or the the recording studio soundstage, but that is not necessarily 360.


----------



## ozkan

It is impossible to get 360 degrees soundstage except binaural recordings. 

http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/12/8021733/3d-audio-3dio-binaural-immersive-vr-sound-times-square-new-york


----------



## crabdog

ozkan said:


> LIEDCHEN MARK III Headphones HIFI Monitor Headband With MIC Ultra Bass Stereo 3.5mm Plug For PC Game Video
> http://s.aliexpress.com/NzYjuUrq
> (from AliExpress Android)
> 
> ...


 
 Big and beautiful. Love that steampunk design! Added to my wishlist.


----------



## carltonh

I'm not a drummer, although I have a drumset, (as well as a 10 guitars and a bass guitar and a dozen mostly guitar tube amps) but I guess I never noticed before today that drummers generally don't use the ride cymbal much when the other instruments are playing "thick" parts. I tend, as a listener to pay attention to the ride cymbal for a sense of air, separation, and clarity. This is also one of the places where I notice hybrid IEMs really stand out. I'm listening to some experimental progressive metal jazz fusion, and finally hearing some ride cymbal at times to hear exceptional separation that good IEMs (KZ ATE and ED9) can't quite show the detail that the good hybrid 4in1, YHS 002, and HSLX 808 can  properly relay. I'm sure there are pure dynamics I don't own like the MEE Pinnacle that can portray this, but not at the under $40 price the Chinese hybrids can do.


----------



## stilleh

ahmad313 said:


> Have anybody here ever experience a true 360 degree soundstage from a iem,  doesn't matter in any price range,  pure BA or DD or Hybrids...




Check out, not an iem but something special. I'm waiting for my early bird purchase... https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/248983394/ossic-x-the-first-3d-audio-headphones-calibrated-t


----------



## 1clearhead

vidal said:


> My personal preference is for a bright earphone so 4in1, the RT10 is a very good IEM though.
> 
> On that list my preference would be
> 
> ...


 
 --> I'm with you '*Vidal*'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I rather have a clear sounding IEM, MID to HIGHS where I can tone down the clarity, if needed.....then to own a MID to BASS sounding IEM, which I can't even bring out more details.


----------



## Ahmad313

New arrival Super Audio T8,  8BA iem.


----------



## crabdog

ahmad313 said:


> New arrival Super Audio T8,  8BA iem.


 
 Yeah I just saw that. Hope they sound good because they look awful.


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> Yeah I just saw that. Hope they sound good because they look awful.


 
 According to Super Audio line up super 6,  Dolphins and T7 i think this will be a good sounding iem. 
 I don't know how they stand against DZ7/DZ9.


----------



## d8n0g

In case anyone is interested, I posted a review of the bosshifi B3's.  it's my first review, so go easy!  It's a great iem...


----------



## obelisk619

vidal said:


> RT10 doesn't have piercing treble
> 
> I have all of those here with me now apart from the ath im50, well the the wife uses the Hybrids.
> 
> ...


 
 well I just recently tried the rt-10 versus the kz-ate, zs3, tennmak pro and so far I think the rt-10's sq is what I've been looking for all along. I just wanted to know how it compares to those other famous good sounding iems.

 and yes, I liked that the rt-10 does not have a piercing treble, it made me think twice if should get one or not but for now I'll stick with zs3 and upcoming zst.


----------



## Vidal

ahmad313 said:


> New arrival Super Audio T8,  8BA iem.


 
  
  
 I've heard they spent ages refining the sound, eventually they managed to get the hollow eerie sound that you get at Old Trafford on match day.


----------



## VinceHill24

In case anyone's interested, found the Xduoo X3 on sale at Gearbest now at just 77.99$, what a no brainer price makes me wonder how Gearbest do business.
http://m.gearbest.com/mp3-mp4-players/pp_440370.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

vidal said:


> RT10 doesn't have piercing treble
> 
> I have all of those here with me now apart from the ath im50, well the the wife uses the Hybrids.
> 
> ...


 





 Vidal, then either you aren't treble sensitive at all OR I had a defective pair, because my RT10's had highs that actually made me wince, they were simply like sticking a pencil in my eardrums. Admittedly I'm a little treble sensitive, but I'm not *that* treble sensitive.
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

Keep telling you they weren't fitting you right. The RT10 need some treble sparkle  They are a bit rolled and smooth. You are in the minority like 7 to 1 of owners say they lack some treble brightness. They are difficult to fit right even if you think you might, you may not.


----------



## TwinACStacks

vidal said:


> I've heard they spent ages refining the sound, eventually they managed to get the hollow eerie sound that you get at Old Trafford on match day.


 






 Personally, I'm not jumping on the trending "More is Better" BA driver Bandwagon. Even with the Noble 10's, although they are a Stellar definition and Soundstage Earphone, (Yes I have auditioned them), they simply LACK the Bass *IMPACT*, (I'm not certain of the word here), having all BA drivers that a B/A--D/D complement has. The BAs (to my ears) just lack that certain something, (Dynamics?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), that is afforded by a larger dynamic Bass driver. Ultimate would be like 2 11mm Dynamics and 10 BA with Crossover networks. They might be too large to insert in your ears though....
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Vidal

twinacstacks said:


> Vidal, then either you aren't treble sensitive at all OR I had a defective pair, because my RT10's had highs that actually made me wince, they were simply like sticking a pencil in my eardrums. Admittedly I'm a little treble sensitive, but I'm not *that* treble sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Hi mate, I find the 4in1 at the top end of my treble acceptance but the RT-10 are a lot darker in comparison. Looking at Hisoundfi's review he said this about the treble: -
  
*"Treble*
Treble response does take a small step forward from the midrange, but is still on the more neutral side of things. It is a snappy and accurate treble with good PRaT. I think it’s in a really good spot to round out a very entertaining and non-fatiguing tuning that many will really appreciate."
  
 That mentioning of non-fatiguing seems to indicate he found the treble fairly relaxed as well, you must have had a defective pair. I know the Macaw use a carbon fibre diaphragm which Hisoundfi mentions was previously used in a pair of JVC's that he found too bright. Maybe your pair was missing a bit of gauze or something.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> Keep telling you they weren't fitting you right. The RT10 need some treble sparkle  They are a bit rolled and smooth. You are in the minority like 7 to 1 of owners say they lack some treble brightness. They are difficult to fit right even if you think you might, you may not.


 





 You may be right jant. I can only call my impressions as they worked for me. Remember, I also had trouble with another very popular Visonic earphone that everyone raves about but I heard as very Small and Tin-ish. I could NOT get them to fit.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Vidal

Just in case anyone misses it my comment regarding the 8BA relates to the fact they have Man United on the side. A British football (soccer) team who has a rivalry with my own team. Old Trafford is a huge stadium but is famous for being a bit quiet  on match day unless United are playing well.


----------



## TwinACStacks

vidal said:


> Hi mate, I find the 4in1 at the top end of my treble acceptance but the RT-10 are a lot darker in comparison. Looking at Hisoundfi's review he said this about the treble: -
> 
> *"Treble*
> Treble response does take a small step forward from the midrange, but is still on the more neutral side of things. It is a snappy and accurate treble with good PRaT. I think it’s in a really good spot to round out a very entertaining and non-fatiguing tuning that many will really appreciate."
> ...


 





 Vidal, It could be also like jant said, I may not have been able to get them to Fit properly due to my personal ear anatomy. THIS is the main reason I prefer down-cable type of Earphones as I know I have a propensity for not getting the best fit from all universal Over-Ears.
  
 I also can't get Foam Eartips to work consistantly, and I have tried every technique possible for insertion.
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

BTW, I recommend the Penon hybrid tips for the RT10 as they are a stupid picky phone for tips to get the best sound out of them. They are good tips regardless. I got the gray/orange and they are very nice tips.


----------



## haiku

twinacstacks said:


> Personally, I'm not jumping on the trending "More is Better" BA driver Bandwagon. Even with the Noble 10's, although they are a Stellar definition and Soundstage Earphone, (Yes I have auditioned them), they simply LACK the Bass *IMPACT*, (I'm not certain of the word here), having all BA drivers that a B/A--D/D complement has. The BAs (to my ears) just lack that certain something, (Dynamics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 BA´s are useful in a hearing aid imo, nothing more. Never heard anything that convinced me. The 8mm driver of the KZ ATE on the other hand pumps bass and subbass quite nicely!


----------



## mochill

Zst is awesome , powerful subbass with clear midrange and treble that is diffused


----------



## trumpethead

mochill said:


> Zst is awesome , powerful subbass with clear midrange and treble that is diffused



 I agree although I think we are in the minority on that oinion so far, no pun intended...LOL


----------



## Vidal

twinacstacks said:


> Personally, I'm not jumping on the trending "More is Better" BA driver Bandwagon. Even with the Noble 10's, although they are a Stellar definition and Soundstage Earphone, (Yes I have auditioned them), they simply LACK the Bass *IMPACT*, (I'm not certain of the word here), having all BA drivers that a B/A--D/D complement has. The BAs (to my ears) just lack that certain something, (Dynamics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The only multi BA driver earphone I've used is the 1More Triple Drivers - I find these have too much bass for my liking normally and I EQ both the sub (slight) and mid (a lot) down.


----------



## Deb1995

Hello,
  I'm looking for an earphone under $30.....I listen to almost every genre( mostly Rock, Pop, R&B, Vocal...).......I love the sound signature of Ate, But I'm looking for something better like Warm & detailed......I was thinking of Tennmak pro or piano or **** 4in1 .....Which is the better? & has more bass?......Also, are there any other option which I can consider?.....Please help me to choose!


----------



## d8n0g

deb1995 said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for an earphone under $30.....I listen to almost every genre( mostly Rock, Pop, R&B, Vocal...).......I love the sound signature of Ate, But I'm looking for something better like Warm & detailed......I was thinking of Tennmak pro or piano or **** 4in1 .....Which is the better? & has more bass?......Also, are there any other option which I can consider?.....Please help me to choose!


The senfers are awesome indeed! You said you'd like something a little warmer...the senders IMHO are a little sparkly but can be tamed by eq'ing. Haven't tried the tennmak


----------



## Vidal

deb1995 said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for an earphone under $30.....I listen to almost every genre( mostly Rock, Pop, R&B, Vocal...).......I love the sound signature of Ate, But I'm looking for something better like Warm & detailed......I was thinking of Tennmak pro or piano or **** 4in1 .....Which is the better? & has more bass?......Also, are there any other option which I can consider?.....Please help me to choose!


 
  
 I don't see the Pro as a significant step up from the ATE. The 4in1 is a significant step up 'but' as many have said they're a bit bright. I work in GBP so some of these maybe above the $30 but only just: -
  
 1. **** 4in1 (bright), DT2 (less bright, less bass) or UEs (balanced)
 2. Urbanfun (Balanced)
 3. BK50 (Warm + detailed)
 4. Tennmak Banjo (Bass)
 5. Audiosense AS20 (slightly v-shaped)
 6. Mannhas C190 (cheaper) - my favourite single dynamic driver (apart from the Tingo copy of a very expensive earphone)


----------



## mashuto

vidal said:


> The only multi BA driver earphone I've used is the 1More Triple Drivers - I find these have too much bass for my liking normally and I EQ both the sub (slight) and mid (a lot) down.


 
 Those are hybrids though, 2 ba's and 1 dynamic, which would be for the bass. And I think he was referring specifically to multi ba only sets.


----------



## Vidal

Ah, my bad! I assumed there must be 1 DD in there given it's size.
  
 Why would anyone make a BA only custom? Seems like a crazy pursuit of oneupmanship


----------



## peter123

haiku said:


> BA´s are useful in a hearing aid imo, nothing more. Never heard anything that convinced me. The 8mm driver of the KZ ATE on the other hand pumps bass and subbass quite nicely!




What crap, to me the ATE is one of the worst IEM's I own so your opinions are just your opinions (thankfully if you ask me)........

Edit: Oh, I'd also include one of those smileys that people think they can use to get away with any stupid posts but I'm on my phone so none available.


----------



## Holypal

vidal said:


> I don't see the Pro as a significant step up from the ATE. The 4in1 is a significant step up 'but' as many have said they're a bit bright. I work in GBP so some of these maybe above the $30 but only just: -
> 
> 1. **** 4in1 (bright), DT2 (less bright, less bass) or UEs (balanced)
> 2. Urbanfun (Balanced)
> ...


 
  
 I found out the **** has a new earphone DT2Plus, with one DD and 2 BA drivers. The look is similar with DT2 and DT2Pro. The price is only few dollars higher.  In Chinese:
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11443418008.29.bIj94H&id=540137589582
  
 Do you have good relationship with HCK or the banned seller? Could you ask them to add this iem?


----------



## fyne

Hi, I'm new here and am in a bit of a pickle concerning the **** 4in1. I ordered a pair of 4in1's in early September and received them on Sept. 24. At first they worked fine and sounded good but around four days ago the left earphone (blue one) began to sound very muffled and nowhere near as clear as it had been before. I'm pretty sure it's a problem with the driver and not the wire as the right earphone works fine. I contacted Jim from NiceHCK asking for a new earphone and he asked me to make a video demonstrating the drop in quality. What would be the best way to make a video doing this, apart from just blasting music on max volume and hoping my phone (the only thing I have that can take video) picks up the differences? Thanks for all of your help and for recommending this IEM; it's great quality and I'd be very satisfied if not for this defect that suddenly popped up.


----------



## jant71

Anyone gonna order the Moondrop IX?? Peaking my interest


----------



## loomisjohnson

peter123 said:


> What crap, to me the ATE is one of the worst IEM's I own so your opinions are just your opinions (thankfully if you ask me)........
> 
> Edit: Oh, I'd also include one of those smileys that people think they can use to get away with any stupid posts but I'm on my phone so none available.


 
 completely ungentlemanly comments. if you're a man you should apologize.


----------



## Roen

loomisjohnson said:


> completely ungentlemanly comments. if you're a man you should apologize.


Sounds like he was probably drunk.

I just received my Havi B3 Pro 1.

OOTB, this is my kind of sound signature. Bass forward, mids slightly forward, treble neutral to weak, but not muddled like cheaper single DD's.

Instantly has become by go to over the 4in1, A2S and DBA-02 MkII.

It will go on the burn in station and then I will post some new impressions.


----------



## crabdog

holypal said:


> I found out the **** has a new earphone DT2Plus, with one DD and 2 BA drivers. The look is similar with DT2 and DT2Pro. The price is only few dollars higher.  In Chinese:
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11443418008.29.bIj94H&id=540137589582
> 
> Do you have good relationship with HCK or the banned seller? Could you ask them to add this iem?


 
 Nice find! These could be something special, especially if that treble peak of the 4in1 is absent I think @1clearhead would be interested in this one.


----------



## Brian Coffey

crabdog said:


> Nice find! These could be something special, especially if that treble peak of the 4in1 is absent I think @1clearhead would be interested in this one.


 
 Here is the same on Ali https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Development-DT2-Circle-Mixed-Iron-In-ear-Headphones-Can-Change-Line-Upgrade-Iron-Unit-Fever/32380712864.html Or I think its the same can't see the one on Tao.


----------



## crabdog

brian coffey said:


> Here is the same on Ali https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Development-DT2-Circle-Mixed-Iron-In-ear-Headphones-Can-Change-Line-Upgrade-Iron-Unit-Fever/32380712864.html Or I think its the same can't see the one on Tao.


 
 I think that's the original DT2 which is a double hybrid. The one @Holypal linked appears to be a triple driver unit.


----------



## Brian Coffey

My bad  Just seen the double part list and moving iron and thought it was double armature one.


----------



## d8n0g

roen said:


> Sounds like he was probably drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet, I've been wanting to try the havi's, looking forward to your impressions


----------



## Roen

Havi's are not better overall, they're just better if you like a smooth bassy sound like I do.

If you like sparkly, 4in1 is better.

If you like flat, I can't really recommend a cheap Chinese IEM cuz I haven't found one.

OTOH, my $220 DBA-02 MkII are a very good monitoring, flat IEM that I would recommend to anyone seeking a flat sound.


----------



## VinceHill24

holypal said:


> I found out the **** has a new earphone DT2Plus, with one DD and 2 BA drivers. The look is similar with DT2 and DT2Pro. The price is only few dollars higher.  In Chinese:
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11443418008.29.bIj94H&id=540137589582
> 
> Do you have good relationship with HCK or the banned seller? Could you ask them to add this iem?


Seriously ?! 248RMB for 3 drivers hybrid that's not even 40$. Just wait through the weekend, i believe both AE stores will have it soon enough with even cheaper price. Thanks for the good discovery, now we have more options to choose.


----------



## ChickenButcher

holypal said:


> I found out the **** has a new earphone DT2Plus, with one DD and 2 BA drivers. The look is similar with DT2 and DT2Pro. The price is only few dollars higher.  In Chinese:
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11443418008.29.bIj94H&id=540137589582
> 
> Do you have good relationship with HCK or the banned seller? Could you ask them to add this iem?


 
  
 that's crazy. they even stated that the dual BA are from knowles


----------



## Folly

vincehill24 said:


> Seriously ?! 248RMB for 3 drivers hybrid that's not even 40$. Just wait through the weekend, i believe both AE stores will have it soon enough with even cheaper price. Thanks for the good discovery, now we have more options to choose.


 
  
  


chickenbutcher said:


> that's crazy. they even stated that the dual BA are from knowles


 
  
 is this the one? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-upgraded-****-DT2-Plus-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-IEMS-In-Ear-HIFI-Monitors-DJ-Stereo-Music/32751101024.html?spm=2114.30010308.8.40.HrvU8M


----------



## VinceHill24

folly said:


> is this the one? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-upgraded-****-DT2-Plus-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-IEMS-In-Ear-HIFI-Monitors-DJ-Stereo-Music/32751101024.html?spm=2114.30010308.8.40.HrvU8M


Apparently yes this is the one. The Taobao link seems cheaper for now but i'll just wait and see as 4in1 was much cheaper than Taobao at the other 2 AE store and i believe they'll have them soon too.


----------



## crabdog

vincehill24 said:


> Apparently yes this is the one. The Taobao link seems cheaper for now but i'll just wait and see as 4in1 was much cheaper than Taobao at the other 2 AE store and i believe they'll have them soon too.


 
 That is indeed the one. I'd buy right now if I could but for the moment just added to my wishlist.


----------



## notamethlab

**** DT2 plus, is up on AE only a matter of time before more stores get it and drop the price. For anyone curious here's the link.

Newest upgraded **** DT2 Plus
 http://s.aliexpress.com/uu67fI7j 
(from AliExpress Android)

EDIT:Looks like I'm late posting the link.


----------



## Folly

Already on my wishlist too. Just messaged the seller asking if they are better than the 4in1s


----------



## Folly

He replied with "this is newest and 100% better than 4in1"... Well pretty useless information and obviously he wants to make a sale, but with a further discount I figured I should take one for the team this time. So yes, order placed and will compare with the 4in1 when they arrive


----------



## peter123

loomisjohnson said:


> completely ungentlemanly comments. if you're a man you should apologize.




For what? He makes a broad generalization that all BA IEM's are useless and that the ATE is da schiit, I don't agree on either. Typically enough he also doesn't even care to mention which BA's he has tried and haven't even bothered to list his stuff in his profile.

The quality of this thread has really gone downslope..........


----------



## Cinder

peter123 said:


> For what? He makes a broad generalization that all BA IEM's are useless and that the ATE is da schiit, I don't agree on either. Typically enough he also doesn't even care to mention which BA's he has tried and haven't even bothered to list his stuff in his profile.
> 
> The quality of this thread has really gone downslope..........


 
 True. While you have a point, it was more about the delivery of your response than the actual content of your message. I can see where he was coming from, even though I do agree with you.


----------



## peter123

cinder said:


> True. While you have a point, it was more about the delivery of your response than the actual content of your message. I can see where he was coming from, even though I do agree with you.




Yeah, whatever. 

I'm just tired of people that makes broad generalization without having (or caring to mention it) broad experience. I'm also fed up with people suggesting stuff to new members that they haven't heard themselves (I think that's extremely nonchalant towards other peoples money) and I'm also tired of people making negative comments about stuff they have not heard. I believe a couple of these points are also against the posting guidlines of this forum. 

Doing these things are really really not helpful to the community and especially not to new members coming here looking for advice (imo). Unfortunately I've also noticed a trend that it gets more and more common. 

I kind of liked the old days when people bought a lot of the cheap ones and shared their *real life*experience here (good or bad) and made recommendations out from that. I can see from the last posts that I'm obviously in a minority thinking like this so I'll take a hike. 

You fellas have fun.


----------



## danimoca

roen said:


> Havi's are not better overall, they're just better if you like a smooth bassy sound like I do.
> 
> If you like sparkly, 4in1 is better.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Now the Havi's are bassy?


----------



## yangian

haiku said:


> *BA´s are useful in a hearing aid imo, nothing more.* Never heard anything that convinced me. The 8mm driver of the KZ ATE on the other hand pumps bass and subbass quite nicely!


 
  
 Quote:


peter123 said:


> *What crap, to me the ATE is one of the worst IEM's I own* so your opinions are just your opinions (thankfully if you ask me)........
> 
> Edit: Oh, I'd also include one of those smileys that people think they can use to get away with any stupid posts but I'm on my phone so none available.


 
 Totally agree with bold atatement!!
  
 ATE is bad?! Definitely not! It's better than Monk+ IMO.


----------



## crabdog

folly said:


> He replied with "this is newest and 100% better than 4in1"... Well pretty useless information and obviously he wants to make a sale, but with a further discount I figured I should take one for the team this time. So yes, order placed and will compare with the 4in1 when they arrive


 
 Yes a bit useless regarding that info but we have to keep in mind the language barrier. I'm sure if you asked in Chinese you'd get a better answer. There has been a little controversy with that store in the past but I've only had positive dealings with them. Oh and my last 2 orders arrived in 6 days.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Totally agree with bold atatement!!
> 
> ATE is bad?! Definitely not! It's better than Monk+ IMO.




Once again you totally missed my point, what I was trying to communicate (buy obviously failed to do so) was that we all hear things differently and therefore making bold statements and broad generalization is pretty meaningless in this hobby imo. 


I know that you love to repeat in the dedicated threads that you don't like this and that product always questioning that other can enjoy it since you can not. Fortunately we're all allowed to like what we like and there's dedicated threads in here with people enjoying pretty much every headphone and IEM's that exist. To me this is a good thing and what makes this hobby so fun and interesting.

Edit: I'm pretty sure there are unit variations in the ATE production and my pair may not sound like many others but they're the ones I've got and they really not enjoyable to me. This is really irrelevant in this discussion but I just wanted to clarify it anyway.


----------



## Roen

danimoca said:


> Now the Havi's are bassy?


They're more bassy than neutral but nowhere near basshead levels.

I'm comparing against a flat reference IEM.


----------



## Majin

folly said:


> is this the one? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-upgraded-****-DT2-Plus-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-IEMS-In-Ear-HIFI-Monitors-DJ-Stereo-Music/32751101024.html?spm=2114.30010308.8.40.HrvU8M


 
  
 Damn triple driver with knowles BA for that price is insane.


----------



## jant71

vincehill24 said:


> Seriously ?! 248RMB for 3 drivers hybrid that's not even 40$. Just wait through the weekend, i believe both AE stores will have it soon enough with even cheaper price. Thanks for the good discovery, now we have more options to choose.


 
  
  


holypal said:


> I found out the **** has a new earphone DT2Plus, with one DD and 2 BA drivers. The look is similar with DT2 and DT2Pro. The price is only few dollars higher.  In Chinese:
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-11443418008.29.bIj94H&id=540137589582
> 
> Do you have good relationship with HCK or the banned seller? Could you ask them to add this iem?


 
  
 Knew it was up as I saw them on Sounds World yesterday on Ali. $47 for silver cable and $42.75 for regular cable.
  
 "Newest upgraded **** DT2 Plus Dynamic Balanced Armature IEMS In Ear HIFI Monitors DJ Stereo Music Earphones Headphone Earbuds
  
  
 Specification:                                                                                                            
  
   1. Product Name: **** dt2 plus
   2. Drive unit type: 1 Dynamic with 2 Balanced Armature hybrid drive unit 
   3. Brand: ****"
  
  
 Does it say what no. Knowles driver on Taobao?? I click the link and it gives just a search page and too in a hurry(have to go to breakfast)
  
 Let us know how they sound of course. Never particularly like the armatures in front on the dynamic path design as it is hard to do right but they are cheap!


----------



## HiFiChris

peter123 said:


> Edit:* I'm pretty sure there are unit variations in the ATE production* and my pair may not sound like many others but they're the ones I've got and they really not enjoyable to me. This is really irrelevant in this discussion but I just wanted to clarify it anyway.


 
  
 There are even various iterations of the first generation ATE around - some with only one small vent and some with two (or something like that - there was a discussion in a German community some months back with pictures of both models; I don't fully remember it anymore). One of them is bass-heavy and muddy whereas the other is much more natural and only moderately bassy, with an overall warm and dark tonality (I've got the latter).

 For $10, I would say the ATE is a solid/good buy and there is hardly any Western big-brand IEM with comparable tonal balance and resolution below $30. The consensus on the other bass-heavy version however is that it sounds muddy and is not enjoyable.

 I wouldn't be surprised if there were even more iterations of the ATE, as some users I trust also reported about a v-shaped version of it.


----------



## loomisjohnson

folly said:


> is this the one? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-upgraded-****-DT2-Plus-Dynamic-Balanced-Armature-IEMS-In-Ear-HIFI-Monitors-DJ-Stereo-Music/32751101024.html?spm=2114.30010308.8.40.HrvU8M


 
 i'm a huge fan of the (dual driver) dt2--if the dt2 plus is better it'll be a game changer, esp. at that price.


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> Anyone gonna order the Moondrop IX?? Peaking my interest :rolleyes:


looks great


----------



## Tom22

late upload but these this has been one of the longest wait times i had to endure! 
  
 i pretty much forgot i go them until they arrived at my door!
  
 enjoy!


----------



## Saoshyant

To me the KZ ATE's only real saving grace is if you're after bass, it can handle a very silly amount of bass boost to the point of making it an entry level true basshead iem. Otherwise, there are other IEMs in that relative price range that I feel offer a higher quality sound, like the QKZ W1 Pro.

As far as the BA comment, I have to disagree given my appreciation for the level of detail a well made BA IEM can offer, like the Ety HF5. I do admit I'm a bigger fan of drivers, but there is certainly a place for BAs.


----------



## Ahmad313

Anybody experience this one Bosshifi B3s, 


 So any idea how they sound according to freqfrequencies graph. ..


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> Anyone gonna order the Moondrop IX?? Peaking my interest


 
 I have Moondrop Nocturne single BA iem they extremely clean sounding iem with lots of micro details and lush vocals mid centric sound signature but they are pretty lacks on bass and and brightish nature.


----------



## chompchomps

jant71 said:


> Knew it was up as I saw them on Sounds World yesterday on Ali. $47 for silver cable and $42.75 for regular cable.
> 
> "Newest upgraded **** DT2 Plus Dynamic Balanced Armature IEMS In Ear HIFI Monitors DJ Stereo Music Earphones Headphone Earbuds
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Wow gonna keep my tabs on these. Might actually sound better than my LZ-A2s currently.


----------



## smy1

Is mmcx cable more durable or 2 pin cable more durable. I might buy a super dolphine


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

ahmad313 said:


> Anybody experience this one Bosshifi B3s,
> 
> 
> So any idea how they sound according to freqfrequencies graph. ..


 
  
  
  
  
 It must be a new model because the original looks like this:


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> To me the KZ ATE's only real saving grace is if you're after bass, it can handle a very silly amount of bass boost to the point of making it an entry level true basshead iem. Otherwise, there are other IEMs in that relative price range that I feel offer a higher quality sound, like the QKZ W1 Pro.
> 
> As far as the BA comment, I have to disagree given my appreciation for the level of detail a well made BA IEM can offer, like the Ety HF5. I do admit I'm a bigger fan of drivers, but there is certainly a place for BAs.




For me the ATE sound very good. I prefer it over the ED9. We all perceive sound differently and have different tastes


----------



## Ahmad313

oopswrongplanet said:


>


 
 Yes this is a new model and they contain a extra  "s" word,  BOSSHIFI B3S,  maybe it is a upgrade version of original B3.


----------



## notamethlab

smy1 said:


> Is mmcx cable more durable or 2 pin cable more durable. I might buy a super dolphine



Be careful with the 2-pin connection, over on the ROSE thread another member's Cappuccinos were soldered incorrectly. I'm not saying this is the same case with Super Audio but the risk is there. 

Here is his case;
http://www.head-fi.org/t/808952/rose-technology-discussion-impressions-thread/555#post_12931796


----------



## iems0nly

Anyone heard the HCK Wood grain 5BA unit yet? 5BA's for about 120 USD! It's insane and i wanna buy it.
 A reviewer in aliexpress says it's mid-centric with rolled off lows and highs. Any comments/comparisons anyone, please?
 Wonder if it's something like the heaven series phones. With 5 freaking BAs it better be!


----------



## jant71

ahmad313 said:


> I have Moondrop Nocturne single BA iem they extremely clean sounding iem with lots of micro details and lush vocals mid centric sound signature but they are pretty lacks on bass and and brightish nature.


 

 I think it might be the same 13.5mm driver from the VX and ClieOS rate that pretty high but then sealed up which may warm it up nicely. Certainly high on the list to check out and see how they did with it. They do look sweet and not a fingerprint/smudge magnet this one  Moondrop have the nice FAD thing going without being copycats.


----------



## iems0nly

jant71 said:


> I think it might be the same 13.5mm driver from the VX and ClieOS rate that pretty high but then sealed up which may warm it up nicely. Certainly high on the list to check out and see how they did with it. They do look sweet and not a fingerprint/smudge magnet this one  Moondrop have the nice FAD thing going without being copycats.


 
 The graphs of Moondrop Nocturne and the FAD Heaven II are almost the same from inearmatters measurements. The FAD connection is surely not a coincidence; plus it looks like a mini fibass. I haven't heard the Heaven II to confirm if they sound the same, but heaven IVs are way warmer and have weighty notes - compared to the Nocturnes.


----------



## Roen

chompchomps said:


> Wow gonna keep my tabs on these. Might actually sound better than my LZ-A2s currently.


As hyped as the A2S was, I'd much rather go for the 4in1, so if this is better than the 4in1, it'll be one to look out for.


----------



## jescereal

Damn, I got my **** UEs and WOW are they a freaking value. The sound is so airy with an amazing soundstage. 50 hours in and I'm having trouble picking up my UE900s after using the Senfers. I did not expect this much sound for ~$30. Can someone explain how a single BA driver and a Dynamic driver sound so good? The UE900s has 4 BA drivers and the **** is close to it in performance imo. Different sound signature for sure, but the clarity and detail seem so close.


----------



## Folly

roen said:


> As hyped as the A2S was, I'd much rather go for the 4in1, so if this is better than the 4in1, it'll be one to look out for.


 
  
 Exactly my thoughts. I have both and the 4in1 is on another level across the spectrum. Although I can understand some people preferring the A2S if they dislike bright sound signature. With that said the new DT2 Plus better outperform the 4in1 due to the higher price and more drivers, otherwise it would mean **** did not tune it properly.


----------



## Folly

jescereal said:


> Damn, I got my **** UEs and WOW are they a freaking value. The sound is so airy with an amazing soundstage. 50 hours in and I'm having trouble picking up my UE900s after using the Senfers. I did not expect this much sound for ~$30. Can someone explain how a single BA driver and a Dynamic driver sound so good? The UE900s has 4 BA drivers and the **** is close to it in performance imo. Different sound signature for sure, but the clarity and detail seem so close.


 
  
 Seems like you can't go wrong with the current **** lineup. I have the 4in1 but never heard the UEs. People who own both said the main difference is UEs are more balanced, while the 4in1 is brighter and has a more prominent lower end.


----------



## Folly

Just a heads up, the DT2 Plus is now listed in the HCK store


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

ahmad313 said:


> Yes this is a new model and they contain a extra  "s" word,  BOSSHIFI B3S,  maybe it is a upgrade version of original B3.




Can't find it on Ali yet.
.


----------



## all999

oopswrongplanet said:


> Can't find it on Ali yet.
> .




Now **** DT2 Plus Dynamic With 2BA Hybrid Drive In Ear Earphone Ceramic IE800 HIFI Earplhone With MMCX Interface Free Shipping
 http://s.aliexpress.com/FF7BJ3me 
(from AliExpress Android)

These are more expensive than previous one mentioned here. And if You look at pictures shown, there aren't any chin sliders on the cables? Really unpractical.


----------



## jant71

folly said:


> Just a heads up, the DT2 Plus is now listed in the HCK store


 

 Cool as you can get it w/o cable if you choose. Any of the cheaper choices better than the bundled silver cable?? HCK only really has two other, the snakeskin and the LZ. The LZ has a slider and black connection points which I like better.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> Once again you totally missed my point, what I was trying to communicate (buy obviously failed to do so) was that we all hear things differently and therefore making bold statements and broad generalization is pretty meaningless in this hobby imo.
> 
> 
> I know that you love to repeat in the dedicated threads that you don't like this and that product always questioning that other can enjoy it since you can not. Fortunately we're all allowed to like what we like and there's dedicated threads in here with people enjoying pretty much every headphone and IEM's that exist. To me this is a good thing and what makes this hobby so fun and interesting.
> ...


 
  
  
 Yeah, Understand! I think your ATE might be defected a little bit. It cannot be compared with like Havi, but it's really really good at its ~$10 price. Anyway, thanks for clarification!


----------



## bhazard

I really like the 4 in 1 EQ'ed. If they tamed the treble and boosted the mids, the DT2 plus might be my next DD, especially at that price.


----------



## all999

bhazard said:


> I really like the 4 in 1 EQ'ed. If they tamed the treble and boosted the mids, the DT2 plus might be my next DD, especially at that price.




If You like earphones EQ'ed than You don't like them.


----------



## Cinder

all999 said:


> If You like earphones EQ'ed than You don't like them.


 
 This is my major thing with this thread: people are advocating for the purchase of IEMs that they don't even like the sound signature of! Furthermore, they only vaguely say that they are being "EQ'd", without providing any technical information about the changes being made.
  
 If it were me looking for a new IEM to purchase, I would stay away from anything that forces me to use an equalizer given the extreme lack of consistency across different EQs and their implementations. It simply makes no sense to me, and seems rather unnecessary in a day when we have such a great variety of IEMs that sound good out of the box.


----------



## Ahmad313

oopswrongplanet said:


> Can't find it on Ali yet.
> .


 
 Check AK Audio and that banned one stores .


----------



## NiallWang

My Rock Zircons just died today out of nowhere. Right earbud suddenly stopped working. Can anyone recommend me some In ears under $30 that sound similar to the Zircons? I'd prefer a lighter build and a mic. I was looking at the 1MORE Piston Classic ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FNAYRSM/ref=pd_sim_23_1?ie=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01FNAYRSM&pd_rd_r=PM17T2ZX8R3G24M3T01J&pd_rd_w=jkDI8&pd_rd_wg=hFLkI&psc=1&refRID=PM17T2ZX8R3G24M3T01J
  
 But if anyone has a better recommendation, i'd love to hear it.


----------



## crabdog

niallwang said:


> My Rock Zircons just died today out of nowhere. Right earbud suddenly stopped working. Can anyone recommend me some In ears under $30 that sound similar to the Zircons? I'd prefer a lighter build and a mic. I was looking at the 1MORE Piston Classic ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FNAYRSM/ref=pd_sim_23_1?ie=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01FNAYRSM&pd_rd_r=PM17T2ZX8R3G24M3T01J&pd_rd_w=jkDI8&pd_rd_wg=hFLkI&psc=1&refRID=PM17T2ZX8R3G24M3T01J
> 
> But if anyone has a better recommendation, i'd love to hear it.


 
  
 The Hidizs EX-01 is slightly over your budget ($39). Has very similar form factor to the Zircon and similar sound signature with more controlled bass. It has a mic too.


https://www.amazon.com/Hidizs-Earbud-Dynamic-Headphones-Control/dp/B01HBQA6DQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1476653822&sr=8-1&keywords=hidizs+ex-01


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

ahmad313 said:


> Check AK Audio and that banned one stores .




Found it. Thanks
.


----------



## bhazard

all999 said:


> If You like earphones EQ'ed than You don't like them.


 
 Not true in the slightest, and I'm not going to argue why. 
  
  


cinder said:


> This is my major thing with this thread: people are advocating for the purchase of IEMs that they don't even like the sound signature of! Furthermore, they only vaguely say that they are being "EQ'd", without providing any technical information about the changes being made.
> 
> If it were me looking for a new IEM to purchase, I would stay away from anything that forces me to use an equalizer given the extreme lack of consistency across different EQs and their implementations. It simply makes no sense to me, and seems rather unnecessary in a day when we have such a great variety of IEMs that sound good out of the box.


 
  
 I made a Frequency Response graph of the 4 in 1 as well as telling the exact areas to cut and boost awhile back. You're free to choose to listen however way you'd like. If you don't want useful advice on making a product better, don't listen. The 4in1 sounds fantastic with minor adjustments that are incredibly easy to do.
  
 The real problem here is telling people how to enjoy what they have. I've built my own home theater speakers from scratch, including the crossover networks inside of them, which is much more than many people here have done working with audio gear. Ironically, people with far less experience are advocating what should and shouldn't be done. If I want to listen to my 4 in 1's with JVC Spiral Dots and a balanced mmcx cable EQ'ed, I am damn well going to listen to them that way and mention my experience with it.  You can do whatever you wish with that info.


----------



## Roen

bhazard said:


> Not true in the slightest, and I'm not going to argue why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There also needs to be a counterpoint then, because not everyone likes using EQ, myself included. Otherwise, uninitiated people ride the EQ train until it makes its first stop. I'm not saying that your feedback isn't valuable (it is), but there needs to be a balance because EQ is a controversial topic in its own right. (I also do not believe a good IEM needs to be EQ'ed at all).

I've tried the EQ tips posted here for the 4in1, as well as my own. I still like them without EQ from the factory the most, but it's not the best of the new Chinese IEMs that I've bought, but that's due to my preferences rather than the quality of the 4in1 IEM.

My preference for the 4in1 is no EQ, Spiral Dots, but I would rather just put a Havi B3 Pro 1 in my ears since I prefer the bass/mid emphasis over treble.


----------



## carltonh

all999 said:


> If You like earphones EQ'ed than You don't like them.


 
 This may become a too long tangent, so I might not even reply further, but 90% of opinions on this and predecessor threads are focusing on unEQed sound. The difference is understandable, if a good EQ change is easy and produces massively positive results with your source, do it, but if not possible with your source, EQed reviews are no good. Realize both positions are legitimate with those restrictions.
  
 In the under $20 with EQ, I might as well be happy with the KZ ED10, which is under $8 and super comfortable for me... but uncomfortable for some people.


----------



## Subhakar

Any new 6BA or 8BA universals worth risking $350?


----------



## Roen

carltonh said:


> This may become a too long tangent, so I might not even reply further, but 90% of opinions on this and predecessor threads are focusing on unEQed sound. The difference is understandable, if a good EQ change is easy and produces massively positive results with your source, do it, but if not possible with your source, EQed reviews are no good. Realize both positions are legitimate with those restrictions.
> 
> In the under $20 with EQ, I might as well be happy with the KZ ED10, which is under $8 and super comfortable for me... but uncomfortable for some people.




Agreed, EQ applications are different across users, so one way to make an already subjective process more consistent is to remove as many sources of variability as possible.

Two people installing Spiral Dot tips on the same IEM should get very similar sound within manufacturing tolerances, but having people applying their own EQ software / hardware onto their music will have differences much larger than manufacturing tolerances.


----------



## Cinder

bhazard said:


> Not true in the slightest, and I'm not going to argue why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nobody is telling you to not do what you are doing, and frankly, you building your speakers is not too relevant in this situation. My point was that one shouldn't be making general recommendations for an IEM based on it's quality after EQ'ing. There's no real way to replicate a software EQ setup across two different sources, and many sources don't even support real software EQ (i.e adjusting the driver, not the decoder). I myself do definitely use software EQ's on my phone to compensate for it's sub-par driver, but I wouldn't make a recommendation for an IEM based on that output.
  
 And while you have every right to purchase balanced cables and 3rd part eartips as a free individual, I have every right to denounce it as snake-oil and ask for proof of change.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I personally don't EQ. My sources are all run flat. But THAT is personal preference, and as I have no sources with 2.5 balanced outputs I also have no dog in that hunt.

BUT when it comes to different 3rd party Eartips I can unequivicly assure anyone they make a big difference both in material and bore size, on the sound coming out of an IEM's nozzle. With some it's a minor difference, and with some it is a HUGE difference. No Snake oil here.

 TWIN


----------



## mochill

subhakar said:


> Any new 6BA or 8BA universals worth risking $350?


you can buy and Jvc fx1200 with that or a Cardas a8


----------



## Cinder

twinacstacks said:


> I personally don't EQ. My sources are all run flat. But THAT is personal preference, and as I have no sources with 2.5 balanced outputs I also have no dog in that hunt.
> 
> BUT when it comes to different 3rd party Eartips I can unequivicly assure anyone they make a big difference both in material and bore size, on the sound coming out of an IEM's nozzle. With some it's a minor difference, and with some it is a HUGE difference. No Snake oil here.
> 
> TWIN


 
 I'm glad that you've found something that you use to improve your audio experience, but I tend to chalk up any anomalies like that to differences in the quality of the seal the eartips make and the powerful effects of expectation bias and psychoacoustics.


----------



## Lurk650

Just ordered the follow up to a certain IEM, supposed to be more bass and less harsh treble. Got an amazing deal on it


----------



## originalsnuffy

For the bores on the lz a2 and trinity Vyrus I found that spiral dots worked very well.
  
 In my view the good reputation the JVC Spiral dot enjoy is for good reason; it really can help smooth out many IEM units.
  
 In particular, I thought the LZ A2 were a basket case until I tried the spiral dots.  Then I really started liking them.
  
 Although the Spiral Dots fit on the **** 4 in 1; I think I may not get a sound profile that I like on those units by changing tips. 
 My suspicion is that the design simply has a 6 to 10 db peak in the upper frequency range that can not be removed by mere mortals.


----------



## Roen

cinder said:


> I'm glad that you've found something that you use to improve your audio experience, but I tend to chalk up any anomalies like that to differences in the quality of the seal the eartips make and the powerful effects of expectation bias and psychoacoustics.




I will also support using different tips.

Bore size is the big factor here.

T-200 and T-400 comply foam tips will fit on most of these Chinese IEMs. And you can easily tell the difference between how they alter the bass and treble ranges. You can even A/B test them yourself since the feel of both will be identical.

You can't be of the position that different tips don't sound different? At least I'm not quite understanding what your position is.


----------



## Roen

originalsnuffy said:


> For the bores on the lz a2 and trinity Vyrus I found that spiral dots worked very well.
> 
> In my view the good reputation the JVC Spiral dot enjoy is for good reason; it really can help smooth out many IEM units.
> 
> ...


I wonder if my A2S was a bad production quality batch. Do your mids bleed into the treble ranges?


----------



## Cinder

roen said:


> I will also support using different tips.
> 
> Bore size is the big factor here.
> 
> ...


 
 That's exactly my position. I've yet to come across an IEM that sounds different between two sets of eartips, even with the 34 or so IEMs I've tested.


----------



## originalsnuffy

With regard to the question on the A2S; I really do not know.  My sense is that these are not just the A2 updated but a different design.  I have the original A2.


----------



## Roen

cinder said:


> That's exactly my position. I've yet to come across an IEM that sounds different between two sets of eartips, even with the 34 or so IEMs I've tested.




I would A/B with Comply's of different bore size that fit on the same IEM then. I think it's pretty easy if you know what to look for.

As for expectation bias / psychoacoustics, use an assistant.

I'd say it's much harder to A/B FLAC vs. 320 with a monitoring IEM than it is to A/B narrowbore vs. widebore on something has sparkly / harsh as a 4in1.


----------



## Roen

originalsnuffy said:


> With regard to the question on the A2S; I really do not know.  My sense is that these are not just the A2 updated but a different design.  I have the original A2.


I thought the A2's also had problems with instrument separation?


----------



## originalsnuffy

If anybody wishes to purchase my set of **** 4 in 1 I mine are less than two weeks old and barely broken in.  I did purchase the cables with my pair.
  
 I will admit that I feel for the level of activity on this thread related to these.  I am in the camp that thinks the high end has too much boost but others may enjoy that. 
  
 The bass response is pretty cool, I must say.
  
 Somebody here suggested the Tennmak.  So far those are working out better.
  
 I am waiting for the Virus Atlas Delta to arrive.  I suspect that those will give my current favorite (the LZ A2) a real run for their money.  Brooko had previous said that the predecessor could be discussed in the same vein as the FLC8S.  Those are powerful words; as I really enjoyed those when on loan.  I just tend to go slow on larger IEM purchases as I have a bad tendency to either lose the units or have them permanently borrowed by family members.  "Dad I can't find my earphones.  Can I borrow a pair from you"


----------



## MuZo2

cinder said:


> That's exactly my position. I've yet to come across an IEM that sounds different between two sets of eartips, even with the 34 or so IEMs I've tested.



What?


----------



## originalsnuffy

roen said:


> I thought the A2's also had problems with instrument separation?


 
  
 To each their own I suppose.  I adore the A2s.   Great sound at a fair price.


----------



## Cinder

muzo2 said:


> What?


 
 I don't know what to tell you. I don't hear a difference.


----------



## Roen

originalsnuffy said:


> To each their own I suppose.  I adore the A2s.   Great sound at a fair price.


I only got the A2S because everywhere I read, it was touted as an "upgrade" to the A2.

Ah.....the hype train rolls on.

I much like the 4in1 over the A2S now, because of that mid / treble bleed and how, because of that, the 4in1 sounds more detailed to me.


----------



## Roen

cinder said:


> I don't know what to tell you. I don't hear a difference.




And this is why Head-fi exists. So we can share our viewpoints!


----------



## Roen

originalsnuffy said:


> If anybody wishes to purchase my set of **** 4 in 1 I mine are less than two weeks old and barely broken in.  I did purchase the cables with my pair.
> 
> I will admit that I feel for the level of activity on this thread related to these.  I am in the camp that thinks the high end has too much boost but others may enjoy that.
> 
> ...




Have you tried the Havi B3 Pro 1?


----------



## omastic

cinder said:


> That's exactly my position. I've yet to come across an IEM that sounds different between two sets of eartips, even with the 34 or so IEMs I've tested.


 
 Measurements show clear and distinct differences between different kinds of eartips. Perhaps the IEMs you have tested thus far were simply not sensitive enough to the eartip pairing. But there's absolutely no doubt that eartips can affect sound output.


----------



## Cinder

omastic said:


> Measurements show clear and distinct differences between different kinds of eartips. Perhaps the IEMs you have tested thus far were simply not sensitive enough to the eartip pairing. But there's absolutely no doubt that eartips can affect sound output.


 
 Cool! Can you point me to some graphs? I'd love to take a look.
  
 But yes, that's likely a possibility, as much of the IEM market remains unexplored by me.


----------



## Roen

cinder said:


> Cool! Can you point me to some graphs? I'd love to take a look.
> 
> But yes, that's likely a possibility, as much of the IEM market remains unexplored by me.




http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-deep-do-you-insert-you-er4.html

Not only do eartips change FR, but insertion depth does as well. I preferred deep insertion to shallow insertion before I found out there was a reason for it. Now I'm just annoyed at how deep they're inserted everytime.

http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/10/the-effect-of-ear-sleeves-rockit-sounds.html


----------



## MuZo2

http://rinchoi.blogspot.de/2012/10/the-effect-of-ear-sleeves-vsonic-gr07.html?m=1
On this blog you can find measurements of many iems and for each it has section "effects of ear sleeve's"


----------



## Vidal

muzo2 said:


> http://rinchoi.blogspot.de/2012/10/the-effect-of-ear-sleeves-vsonic-gr07.html?m=1
> On this blog you can find measurements of many iems and for each it has section "effects of ear sleeve's"


 
  
 But isn't his conclusion only 1 eartip sounds different all the others sound the same? (see comments at the end)


----------



## omastic

vidal said:


> But isn't his conclusion only 1 eartip sounds different all the others sound the same? (see comments at the end)


 
 Yes but it does show that different eartips can lead to measurable differences in the frequency response plot, unlike burn-in, in which case it doesn't.
  
 Another example - 
  
 http://clarityfidelity.blogspot.sg/2016/08/noble-audio-kaiser-10-universal-new-ver.html
  
 Notice how the high frequency characteristic changes due to the different eartips used.


----------



## 1clearhead

Ok, definitely the *DTS PLUS* are on my list!
  
 I personally think, **** is the best budget VS cost at the moment......*a lot of bang for the buck! *


----------



## Vidal

omastic said:


> Yes but it does show that different eartips can lead to measurable differences in the frequency response plot, unlike burn-in, in which case it doesn't.
> 
> Another example -
> 
> ...


 
  
 But on those graphs there's hardly any difference until you get to the high frequencies, the Comply seem to deaden the high frequencies which is what you'd expect given the difference in materials. I've said previously that the Comply tame the highs on the 4in1 so I can't argue against that. But I would like to see a graph of two similar silicone eartips one wide bore one normal as so many claim these change the sound.


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> Ok, definitely the *DTS PLUS* are on my list!
> 
> I personally think, **** is the best budget VS cost at the moment......*a lot of bang for the buck! *


 
  
 I would have agreed with you until recently, I now think the Urbanfun _just_ pips them to that crown. I can't believe that these aren't getting more exposure I can only guess that the 'branding' works against them.


----------



## 1clearhead

vidal said:


> I would have agreed with you until recently, I now think the Urbanfun _just_ pips them to that crown. I can't believe that these aren't getting more exposure I can only guess that the 'branding' works against them.


 

 Oh? Totally forgot URBANFUN got a new one out, as well.
  
 .....I forgot what page that was? They look awesome too!


----------



## Vidal

Yes the Carbon version, not seen them on Ali yet though. I'll have another look this morning.


----------



## Vidal

Has anyone else noticed how AE seems to exclude your favourite stores from search results?


----------



## danimoca

vidal said:


> Has anyone else noticed how AE seems to exclude your favourite stores from search results?




I've noticed on depends in wether I'm in the desktop site or the APP.


----------



## Vidal

More than a bit pee'd off with Ali sellers this morning. Two orders with AK Store were placed v.early this month, only electronic details received. Chased it on Friday and they've only just shipped them this morning. 
  
 I had hoped these guys were better than HCK and the 'other one. No, same as.


----------



## Majin

vidal said:


> I would have agreed with you until recently, I now think the Urbanfun _just_ pips them to that crown. I can't believe that these aren't getting more exposure I can only guess that the 'branding' works against them.


 
  
 You mean the old one or the carbon fibre one?


----------



## haiku

Do they have decent bass or are they bass shy?


----------



## chompchomps

roen said:


> As hyped as the A2S was, I'd much rather go for the 4in1, so if this is better than the 4in1, it'll be one to look out for.




The 4in1 looks and is ravely reviewed by the people here but to be it seems that it will stick out of the ears quite a bit and i think it might annoy me quite a bit. This DT2 have a slightly more streamlined shell compared to the L shape of the 4in1


----------



## Deb1995

vidal said:


> I don't see the Pro as a significant step up from the ATE. The 4in1 is a significant step up 'but' as many have said they're a bit bright. I work in GBP so some of these maybe above the $30 but only just: -
> 
> 1. **** 4in1 (bright), DT2 (less bright, less bass) or UEs (balanced)
> 2. Urbanfun (Balanced)
> ...



 Thanks, But I'm confused between UEs and 4in1. Which one will be the best? 
Also, my source gears are X1 or X3II.


----------



## Vidal

deb1995 said:


> Thanks, But I'm confused between UEs and 4in1. Which one will be the best?
> Also, my source gears are X1 or X3II.




They're both good, but what's best for you will depend on your own preferences. If you want more bass and brightness then 4in1. If you want a flatter signature then UEs. 

The list wasn't in order of preference though. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.

(edit: grammar)


----------



## Vidal

majin said:


> You mean the old one or the carbon fibre one?


 
 Old, I've not heard the new ones yet.
  


haiku said:


> Do they have decent bass or are they bass shy?


 
 Urbanfun have bass but it's measured, sub bass is quite meaty
  


chompchomps said:


> The 4in1 looks and is ravely reviewed by the people here but to be it seems that it will stick out of the ears quite a bit and i think it might annoy me quite a bit. This DT2 have a slightly more streamlined shell compared to the L shape of the 4in1


 
  
 DT2 sticks out a further than 4in1.


----------



## shacola

The Urbanfun Hifi looks interesting but the creator of audiobudget wrote on his facebook page that compared to the cheap urbanfun hifi sold on aliepress at $20 (not the "urbanfun color"), the one with the metal case at $40-50 has a different sound signature (according to the manifacturer)

Besides, the urbanfun hifi at 89 RMB on taobao has more negative feedbacks than the one with the original packaging at 199 RMB so I wonder if someone has tried both IEM ?


----------



## Deb1995

vidal said:


> There both good, but what's best for you will depend on your own preferences. If you want more bass and brightness then 4in1. If you want a flatter signature then UEs.
> 
> The list wasn't in order of preference though. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.


 
  
 Thank you very much. I just placed my order & It will probably take a month to deliver. I never used a hybrid before, so let's see how they sound.


----------



## Vidal

shacola said:


> The Urbanfun Hifi looks interesting but the creator of audiobudget wrote on his facebook page that compared to the cheap urbanfun hifi sold on aliepress at $20 (not the "urbanfun color"), the one with the metal case at $40-50 has a different sound signature.
> 
> Besides, the urbanfun hifi at 89 RMB on taobao has more negative feedbacks than the one with the original packaging at 199 RMB so I wonder if someone has tried both IEM ?


 
  
 The ones I have have the full pack i.e. the metal eartips case.
  
 The Urbanfun color I think are just a dynamic, the cut through diagram doesn't show a BA driver.The expanded one does though, very fishy
  

  
  
 If you're buying from Ali contact the seller and ask which ones they are. I know HCK have these in now.


----------



## pangji

originalsnuffy said:


> For the bores on the lz a2 and trinity Vyrus I found that spiral dots worked very well.
> 
> In my view the good reputation the JVC Spiral dot enjoy is for good reason; it really can help smooth out many IEM units.
> 
> ...


----------



## pangji

I agree with you LZ a2s match with spiral dot and I also change the connector with liton rhodium jack and use cardas tri eutectic as the solder,result the soundstage and instrument seperation improve the mid range more forward


----------



## 1clearhead

shacola said:


> The Urbanfun Hifi looks interesting but the creator of audiobudget wrote on his facebook page that compared to the cheap urbanfun hifi sold on aliepress at $20 (not the "urbanfun color"), the one with the metal case at $40-50 has a different sound signature.
> 
> Besides, the urbanfun hifi at 89 RMB on taobao has more negative feedbacks than the one with the original packaging at 199 RMB so I wonder if someone has tried both IEM ?


 

 I have both from taobao, 89 and the 199 RMB! They are the same -Same DD, same BA armature. Both are burned-in way over 200 hours by now.


----------



## c0rp1

vidal said:


> There both good, but what's best for you will depend on your own preferences. If you want more bass and brightness then 4in1. If you want a flatter signature then UEs.
> 
> The list wasn't in order of preference though. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.


 
  
 Can you list them in your order of preference?


----------



## Vidal

c0rp1 said:


> Can you list them in your order of preference?


 
  
 That's like picking your favourite child! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My favourite is probably the Urbanfun as the 4in1 can be a bit fatiguing over long periods, my least favourite is probably the BK50 as it's warmer than the others and I prefer a brighter sound. But that a very personal preference.


----------



## Tonx

vidal said:


> That's like picking your favourite child!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You will try new DT2+?


----------



## LMka

I have just received Magaosi K1 today and I must say I am very impressed. These may be the first earphone which totally worth the hype because they are great. Not the usual one which get a lot of attention because they are new and because people don't have gear to compare to. They are indeed *VERY VERY GOOD. *I will rate them better than some Chinese 6 BA IEMs. These guys really now what they are doing. I use the white filters and I for me they are perfect in terms of bass. Vocals are simply outstanding. Some songs sound better with these than with Sony XBA-A3 or even Z5. I have owned both. This is not some **** like Zhiyin QT5 (forgive me but they are horrible).


----------



## Vidal

tonx said:


> You will try new DT2+?


 
  
 Not straight away, I've got too many new ones at the moment


----------



## toddy0191

roen said:


> I wonder if my A2S was a bad production quality batch. Do your mids bleed into the treble ranges?




I thought that there was too much mid bass bleeding in to other frequencies at first, but as I've listened to them more that seems to have disappeared, whether thats brain burn or real burn in.

I now absolutely love the signature of the a2s.

Lovely bass with good sub bass with more burn in. Massive attack sound fab on these. 

Beautiful detailed mids which sound ultra lifelike to me.

The highs to me are smoothed off but extend high and are also really detailed.

The A2S are my favorite iem at the moment, and i knew they would be from reading the commments of others.

It's all about personal preference at the end of the day and that's the beauty of being human. If we all liked the same things, the world would be a boring place!


----------



## Sylmar

lmka said:


> I have just received Magaosi K1 today and I must say I am very impressed. These may be the first earphone which totally worth the hype because they are great. Not the usual one which get a lot of attention because they are new and because people don't have gear to compare to. They are indeed *VERY VERY GOOD. *I will rate them better than some Chinese 6 BA IEMs. These guys really now what they are doing. I use the white filters and I for me they are perfect in terms of bass. Vocals are simply outstanding. Some songs sound better with these than with Sony XBA-A3 or even Z5. I have owned both. This is not some **** like Zhiyin QT5 (forgive me but they are horrible).


 
 Good to hear. They have my interest and I will buy them at some point (when my wallet lets me).


----------



## Majin

lmka said:


> I have just received Magaosi K1 today and I must say I am very impressed. These may be the first earphone which totally worth the hype because they are great. Not the usual one which get a lot of attention because they are new and because people don't have gear to compare to. They are indeed *VERY VERY GOOD. *I will rate them better than some Chinese 6 BA IEMs. These guys really now what they are doing. I use the white filters and I for me they are perfect in terms of bass. Vocals are simply outstanding. Some songs sound better with these than with Sony XBA-A3 or even Z5. I have owned both. This is not some **** like Zhiyin QT5 (forgive me but they are horrible).


 
  
 To which Chinese 6 BA IEM are you comparing this to?


----------



## c0rp1

Finally I received my **** 4in1 and will try to share my opinion.
  
 First of all, let me start by saying I'm totally new in this headphone addiction. After buying a pair of Sennheiser HD598SE and realizing that I get some strange fatigue from even the most comfortable headbands, decided to move to IEMs.
  
 I owned a pair of Shure SE115 back in the days (was a weird gift), which I somehow broke, so started looking into these cheap Chinese alternatives at ALI. I didn't know about head-fi.org so all my choices were based on what I read in the headphone sub in reddit. My first Chinese IEM was the KZ ATE, which I did enjoy a lot for a while. Then decided to try something different and bought the Xiaomi Piston 3. Recently I found this forum and started reading the last 50 pages of the old Chinese IEM thread, so that's why I decided to pull the trigger on the **** 4in1 (I jump into hype trains quite easy).
  
 Most of the stuff that I'll write below will probably sound ridiculous to you, because I'm far from an audiophile and most of the terminology I don't even understand (plus I'm not a native English speaker). So here it goes:
  
 For me OOTB the 4in1 sound a lot brighter and harsh in the treble than what I would prefer. I don't own a dac or an amp, so those were plugged directly into my phone (HTC One M8) and on certain songs (mainly pop songs with female vocal e.g. Ariana Grande lol) I almost can't stand the sound even on 50% volume. Btw, when I mention volume levels, the **** 4in1 seems incredibly easy to drive, compared to any other headphones I own. Most of my headphones I listen to at least at 80% volume, while with the 4in1s I get the same amount of loudness at 50%.
  
 My girlfriend owns a Xiaomi Mi Note Pro mobile phone, which has a ESS ES9018K2M Audio decoder and two stage amplifiers - Texas Instruments OPA1612, Custom ADI ADA4896 (I copied that info from the phone specs, don't even know what those things are tbh). With a setting called "Hi-Fi audio" turned on the Senfers definitely sound better compared to the HTC One M8, though the harsh treble and brightness are still there. But there is a significant difference in the overall sound quality and clarity, I can't deny that.
  
 I never owned a pair of IEMs that have a detachable cable, so the only cable I've tried them with is the original Black one that the Senfers came with. I did receive a lot of silicon eartips in my package, but didn't like the fit at all, so tried to experiment with the eartips I had from my ATE and Piston 3. The ones I liked the most were the mid size from the Pistons - they do have a wide boar and make a great seal, so for now these are my favorite. I'm still waiting on a pair of wide boar foam tips that Vidal suggested in this topic, and if I don't like those, I'll definitely consider getting the JVC spiral dot ones (although they will cost more than the Senfers, cause of shipping price). All in all, the tips didn't make a huge difference in sound quality, at least from what I can hear, the only difference was with the seal.
  
 And with the bad things said above, it's time for the good part. And boy, the good part... the **** 4in1 are incredibly good in the bass and sub-bass. I've never heard anything better than them before (although I don't have a lot of experience lol). Soundstage is incredible, level of details is incredible as well. I don't know what I should consider good or not in the mid range (even what's mid range exactly lol) so won't talk about that. Build quality is insane - they are build as a rock and for me they are extremely comfortable no matter if I wear them standard, or with cable behind the ear. The weight doesn't bother me at all. Cable is pretty easy to attach and detach if needed.
  
 I have no clue in sound signature whatsoever as well, so can compare the IEMs that I own based on what I hear only. For me both the Piston 3 and the KZ ATE are way behind compared to the 4in1, except the treble. I do enjoy the Piston more than the ATE for example, because the ATE sounds kinda muffled in the highs and I cannot hear certain details compared to the other ones, though enjoy the bass of the ATE more.
  
 I started burning the **** 4in1 during the night with the J-Lab track as suggested here, so will have to wait and see if I'll notice any difference in a week or so (burn them for like 8 hours a day). And again, waiting for those wide boar foam tips to see if they'll make any significant difference to the treble (the foam tips of the ATE didn't work quite well imo, cause they are too long for the 4in1). And because I'm too new at this, don't think I'll notice a significant difference if I spend more money on a different cable as well.
  
 TL;DR: The **** 4in1 are a great bang for the buck for sure, although for certain tastes the brightness and treble could be a little too overwhelming (incl. me). 
  
 Currently not sure how to proceed ... the addiction gets bigger and bigger, and I definitely don't wanna spend a fortune on different IEMs every single month. I do want to try something different that has the bass and sub-bass, the clarity, soundstage and details of the **** 4in1, but with less treble and less brightness. Waiting to hear some results for the DT2 Plus first, cause I already made one bad step with the KZ ZST (which I truly hate, and am not sure if I need to burn them so they can sound better, or just try to sell them cheaper), and then decide if I should pull the trigger on those as well. There are so many different IEMs that people mention here (XE800,Urbanfun, Tennmak Pro/Banjo etc.), so am not sure what to try next. And with not knowing how to explain what sound signature I like, it gets even harder. Maybe someone could help? 
  
 Thanks for reading, and sorry again if some (if not all) of the stuff sounded stupid to you.


----------



## Holypal

The **** DT2 plus is less than 30 dollars now, without cable and applied -2$ coupon. Damn, can't resist it. Just placed the order.


----------



## Majin

holypal said:


> The **** DT2 plus is less than 30 dollars now, without cable and applied -2$ coupon. Damn, can't resist it. Just placed the order.


 
  
 Must resist temptation. Hopefully they are the next bang for buck deal.


----------



## chompchomps

vidal said:


> Old, I've not heard the new ones yet.
> 
> Urbanfun have bass but it's measured, sub bass is quite meaty
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good to know. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## VinceHill24

holypal said:


> The **** DT2 plus is less than 30 dollars now, without cable and applied -2$ coupon. Damn, can't resist it. Just placed the order.


I knew it's a matter of time HCK's gonna have them cheap but 29$ for a freaking 3 driver i don't know what to say anymore.


----------



## chompchomps

The temptation is real. i need some cables with it tho


----------



## VinceHill24

Talked to **** on Taobao and asked for information regarding the BA used. They replied that Knowles 30042 and 31618 are being used in the DT2 Plus but unfortunately they can't provide me with FR graph because they do not have it which i was a little surprised (do they not have the equipment for measurement ?!) I hope it's just the customer service too busy to ask from technical team.

The seller even introduced me their new earbud but sadly I'm not a fan of earbud, just in case anyone may be interested, claimed to be using world's 1st graphene diaphragm driver. May be a promising new tech for future audio.
http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=540237505220&toSite=main


----------



## jant71

Wow, might like that even more than the DT2+. Of course Maxell already released Graphene Driver series GD100 and GD200 several months back so not the first unless they specified first open earbud with one.


----------



## Robert Turnbull

Couldn't resist 
  
 Ordered with blue cable - $35 with the $2 coupon haha
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Now-****-DT2-Plus-Dynamic-With-2BA-Hybrid-Drive-In-Ear-Earphone-Ceramic-IE800-HIFI-Earplhone/32752216906.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.sYpDqL


----------



## rockingthearies

Hi if I were to perform on stage and I am looking into iems but not customs because I do not have the money for them yet. What should I get? I am currently considering the iBasso IT03


----------



## MuZo2

Try KZ ZS3 fit like customs.


----------



## rockingthearies

muzo2 said:


> Try KZ ZS3 fit like customs.




I already have the ZS3 but if they can does well enough to use for stage purposes I guess I don't mind


----------



## Ahmad313

robert turnbull said:


> Couldn't resist
> 
> Ordered with blue cable - $35 with the $2 coupon haha
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Now-****-DT2-Plus-Dynamic-With-2BA-Hybrid-Drive-In-Ear-Earphone-Ceramic-IE800-HIFI-Earplhone/32752216906.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.sYpDqL



This is without box price ,???


----------



## Robert Turnbull

ahmad313 said:


> This is without box price ,???


 
 Yups.. + Buying on android app gets a small discount too..


----------



## Ahmad313

Any thoughts about this one, 
 Moni One 2BA+1DD.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have a pair coming. I will be able to tell you in a couple weeks. People are comparing these to the D**M *2 (the iem that shall not be named). 
  
 I can assure you they are *NOT.* I got this from the horse's mouth. This is a Much Larger manufacturer, but I can't find out who.
  








 TWIN


----------



## thebigredpolos

In for the DT2 plus as well.  Have the original DT2, will be interesting to compare the 2.


----------



## Vidal

thebigredpolos said:


> In for the DT2 plus as well.  Have the original DT2, will be interesting to compare the 2.


 
  
 I'm going to wait, I loved my DT2s until I stood on one of them


----------



## Lurk650

ahmad313 said:


> Any thoughts about this one,
> Moni One 2BA+1DD.




Yupp got mine coming as well. Got a good deal. Supposedly more bass and less harsh than D2


----------



## smy1

Just get the super dolphine or super audio 6 and bam end game :3


----------



## HiFiChris

cinder said:


> That's exactly my position. I've yet to come across an IEM that sounds different between two sets of eartips, even with the 34 or so IEMs I've tested.


 

 If the inner diameter and tubing length of the tips is identical, then the chance of a tonal difference is very small of course.

 However, let's take SoundMAGIC IEMs as an example - they come with narrow and wide bore silicone tips that have got a quite noticeable (and also quite easily measurable) effect on the tonality.

 Then of course, even if the diameter and length are similar, there can still be a (usually minor) difference because of a probably different angle in the ear canal and because of the material having a slight effect on the decay of some frequencies (-> an effect comparable to the Helmholtz resonator).


 However, I wouldn't say that ear tips really/strongly change things like resolution (nonetheless I've experienced that some have an effect on the perceived soundstage size (but not soundstage quality)).


 Anyway, I am no tip roller and don't use anything but the tips the manufacturer included.


----------



## Ahmad313

smy1 said:


> Just get the super dolphine or super audio 6 and bam end game :3


 
 Please share some detailed impressions,  thanks.


----------



## CoiL

originalsnuffy said:


> you can have a great open sound that approximates a live concert venue or the the recording studio soundstage, but that is not necessarily 360.


 
 Agree. For me, the closest "360 soundstage" has been Havi B3P1 (without amping) and ATE FF-mod. Neither though get to same level regarding soundstage that my modified Aune T1 + Siemens E88CC goldpin tube + Fidelio X1 has. ATE FF-mod is close but far at the same time.


----------



## smy1

ahmad313 said:


> Please share some detailed impressions,  thanks.




I dont have it but i heard its good. I might get it some time


----------



## all999

Guys, what can You say about isolation of DT2?


----------



## haiku

coil said:


> Agree. For me, the closest "360 soundstage" has been Havi B3P1 (without amping) and ATE FF-mod. Neither though get to same level regarding soundstage that my modified Aune T1 + Siemens E88CC goldpin tube + Fidelio X1 has. ATE FF-mod is close but far at the same time.


 

 The first phone, which was able to show me some "live like" soundstage and especially bass + subbass performance, was and is the ATE S.


----------



## CoiL

haiku, wish You could hear my FF-mod. Though, they are not so bassy as S-version. They do have very tight and punchy bass/percussion though. Basically same level with 4in1`s.
  


carltonh said:


> I'm listening to some experimental progressive metal jazz fusion, and finally hearing some ride cymbal at times to hear exceptional separation that good IEMs (KZ ATE and ED9) can't quite show the detail that the good hybrid 4in1, YHS 002, and HSLX 808 can  properly relay. I'm sure there are pure dynamics I don't own like the MEE Pinnacle that can portray this, but not at the under $40 price the Chinese hybrids can do.


 
 I also listen lot of experimental progressive rock and jazz. What I can say to You - modified ATE is pretty close to 808 and 4in1 in ride cymbal, though, it isn`t so micro-detailed, it can best them littlebit in soundstage, layering, decay/reverb and natural "lifelike" sound.
  



d8n0g said:


> In case anyone is interested, I posted a review of the bosshifi B3's.  it's my first review, so go easy!  It's a great iem...


 
 Although I had short listening time with them, I found them more natural and coherent sounding with some tip-rolling than TK13 which had slightly artificial treble to my ears. Then again, B3 seemed to have too much bass for my taste.
  
 Quote:


twinacstacks said:


> Ultimate would be like 2 11mm Dynamics and 10 BA with Crossover networks. They might be too large to insert in your ears though....


 
 I`m working on it, though, with larger DDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: read 1 not 10 BAs LOL. 10 will be too much for me.


----------



## haiku

coil said:


> haiku, wish You could hear my FF-mod. Though, they are not so bassy as S-version. They do have very tight and punchy bass/percussion though. Basically same level with 4in1`s.
> 
> I`m working on it, though, with larger DDs


 
  

 I´d love to, though I´m quite addicted to the bass of the ATE S.


----------



## jescereal

Which Chinese IEM is comparable or better than the MEE audio Pinnacle P1? The **** 4in1?


----------



## CoiL

lmka said:


> I have just received Magaosi K1 today and I must say I am very impressed. These may be the first earphone which totally worth the hype because they are great. Not the usual one which get a lot of attention because they are new and because people don't have gear to compare to. They are indeed *VERY VERY GOOD. *I will rate them better than some Chinese 6 BA IEMs. These guys really now what they are doing. I use the white filters and I for me they are perfect in terms of bass. Vocals are simply outstanding. Some songs sound better with these than with Sony XBA-A3 or even Z5. I have owned both. This is not some **** like Zhiyin QT5 (forgive me but they are horrible).


 
 Wow. Will be following this hype blindly but Magasi K1 will be my next and hopefully last chinese hybrid. After that, I`m out and will be just dealing with some personal DIY IEM experiments.


----------



## bhazard

A Magosi k1 vs DT2 plus will be a nice showdown once people start receiving them. Nice to see the 3 driver market picking up with new affordable releases.

I would love a 9 driver or a well known like Campfire, but I just can't spend that much at once in good conscience.


----------



## mashuto

jescereal said:


> Which Chinese IEM is comparable or better than the MEE audio Pinnacle P1? The **** 4in1?


 

 I own both of those and I don't think the 4in1 even really comes close to competing with the P1, granted the P1 is Mee's flagship and is also more than 5 times the price. They are also sporting different sound signatures, so its hard to directly compare since some might prefer the signature of the 4in1 more.
  
 Sound signatures aside, the P1 to me is just more detailed and has a cleaner more musical sound than the 4in1 which by comparison sounds a bit harsh, mainly due to the treble which has just a touch of harshness to it, but the P1's treble is smoother, yet just as detailed if not more so. The 4in1's bass is more pronounced and hits a bit harder but the mids on the P1 are way more forward and musical. The P1 to me has better sound and is less fatiguing to listen to.
  
 Then again, I wouldnt expect a $30 pair to really come close to a $200 pair, but for $30 the 4in1s are a steal, but if your expectation is for them to honestly beat a $200 pair, then I think you have bought too much into the hype around here, even with the affordability you can get from some of these chinese pairs.


----------



## loomisjohnson

shacola said:


> The Urbanfun Hifi looks interesting but the creator of audiobudget wrote on his facebook page that compared to the cheap urbanfun hifi sold on aliepress at $20 (not the "urbanfun color"), the one with the metal case at $40-50 has a different sound signature (according to the manifacturer)
> 
> Besides, the urbanfun hifi at 89 RMB on taobao has more negative feedbacks than the one with the original packaging at 199 RMB so I wonder if someone has tried both IEM ?


 
 i picked up a pair of the $20 AE (HCK) urbanfuns at the suggestion of the venerable vidal. they do have metal casings and (stupid logo aside) are awfully impressive sonically--large airy soundstage with particularly good layering/imaging. bass very tight and well articulated; neutralish, well-extended highs (neither bright nor smoothed over) with a lot of detail; drums and male vocals are particularly well-rendered. the value proposition of these is absolutely ridiculous--this segment of the market seems to evolving at warp street.


----------



## 1clearhead

The 4in1's has always had a sweet spot in the spot light, but if I succeed in getting the Magaosi K1 and the DTS Plus I might just take a vacation with the cash I saved! ....Cha-ching! $ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 $


----------



## 1clearhead

.....of course I'll write a review first.


----------



## Skullophile

bhazard said:


> A Magosi k1 vs DT2 plus will be a nice showdown once people start receiving them. Nice to see the 3 driver market picking up with new affordable releases.
> 
> I would love a 9 driver or a well known like Campfire, but I just can't spend that much at once in good conscience.


read my review on the DZ9, that'll change your mind! Since getting them I haven't wanted to buy any more iems. And I was one of the worst junkies ever!


----------



## Roen

mashuto said:


> I own both of those and I don't think the 4in1 even really comes close to competing with the P1, granted the P1 is Mee's flagship and is also more than 5 times the price. They are also sporting different sound signatures, so its hard to directly compare since some might prefer the signature of the 4in1 more.
> 
> Sound signatures aside, the P1 to me is just more detailed and has a cleaner more musical sound than the 4in1 which by comparison sounds a bit harsh, mainly due to the treble which has just a touch of harshness to it, but the P1's treble is smoother, yet just as detailed if not more so. The 4in1's bass is more pronounced and hits a bit harder but the mids on the P1 are way more forward and musical. The P1 to me has better sound and is less fatiguing to listen to.
> 
> Then again, I wouldnt expect a $30 pair to really come close to a $200 pair, but for $30 the 4in1s are a steal, but if your expectation is for them to honestly beat a $200 pair, then I think you have bought too much into the hype around here, even with the affordability you can get from some of these chinese pairs.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Majin

loomisjohnson said:


> i picked up a pair of the $20 AE (HCK) urbanfuns at the suggestion of the venerable vidal. they do have metal casings and (stupid logo aside) are awfully impressive sonically--large airy soundstage with particularly good layering/imaging. bass very tight and well articulated; neutralish, well-extended highs (neither bright nor smoothed over) with a lot of detail; drums and male vocals are particularly well-rendered. the value proposition of these is absolutely ridiculous--this segment of the market seems to evolving at warp street.


 
  
 How does the urbanfun compare to your UE or DT2 (forgot which one you had).


----------



## jescereal

roen said:


> mashuto said:
> 
> 
> > I own both of those and I don't think the 4in1 even really comes close to competing with the P1, granted the P1 is Mee's flagship and is also more than 5 times the price. They are also sporting different sound signatures, so its hard to directly compare since some might prefer the signature of the 4in1 more.
> ...


 
  
 For reference, I have UE900s and some **** UEs. The sound from the UEs is getting pretty close with competing with the UE900s, sound signature differences aside. Not identical, but I enjoy them as much.
  
 But i'm not just focused on the 4in1 or the ~$30 price tag. Say a chinese iem around the same price of $200. Will it be superior or inferior? The Super Audio 6 is $250 and has 6 BA drivers. Would that be incredibly better than the single dynamic driver of the P1? Or the 4 drivers of the SE846?
  
 I guess what I'm wondering is if chinese iems could surpass brand name iems of the same price. Could chinese iems of lower price compete with some higher priced stuff? 
  
 In you alls opinion, what would a **** 4in1/UEs be equivalent to in a brand name iem?


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> read my review on the DZ9, that'll change your mind! Since getting them I haven't wanted to buy any more iems. And I was one of the worst junkies ever!


 
 May be this black Friday will help me to have these babies ,,,,,,


----------



## mashuto

jescereal said:


> For reference, I have UE900s and some **** UEs. The sound from the UEs is getting pretty close with competing with the UE900s, sound signature differences aside. Not identical, but I enjoy them as much.
> 
> But i'm not just focused on the 4in1 or the ~$30 price tag. Say a chinese iem around the same price of $200. Will it be superior or inferior? The Super Audio 6 is $250 and has 6 BA drivers. Would that be incredibly better than the single dynamic driver of the P1? Or the 4 drivers of the SE846?
> 
> ...


 

 I wasn't trying to imply that the 4in1s are bad or that cheap chinese iems cant compete with higher priced ones. Its just that I see the crazy amounts of hype some of these headphones generate, as if this cheap (cheap as in price, not necessarily quality) pair are somehow equivalent to top of the line headphones. Price isnt everything, but it is hopefully a decent indicator of how well they perform. And yes the 4in1s certainly punch above their price point, but $30 vs $200, you are talking about 7 times the price and the P1s are just in a different league, both price and performance. So no, price alone isnt the only indicator, but at 30 vs 200, its not even really the same ballpark. But with headphones its all about diminishing returns. Even in those different ballparks, we are talking about achieving maybe 90% of the performance for 1/7th of the price. Thats great, but to me they just arent on the same level for performance alone. Value is another thing, and I think the 4in1s excel there.
  
 Unfortunately, I also dont have a lot of other iems to compare to, but I would say they compete in the same ballpark performance wise as my trinity vyrus, and alpha delta ad01's, which are both quite a bit more expensive. Though of course with different tunings. But in my mind for what I have, the P1 is my top of the line, and none of the others I have are really on the same level.


----------



## Roen

mashuto said:


> I wasn't trying to imply that the 4in1s are bad or that cheap chinese iems cant compete with higher priced ones. Its just that I see the crazy amounts of hype some of these headphones generate, as if this cheap (cheap as in price, not necessarily quality) pair are somehow equivalent to top of the line headphones. Price isnt everything, but it is hopefully a decent indicator of how well they perform. And yes the 4in1s certainly punch above their price point, but $30 vs $200, you are talking about 7 times the price and the P1s are just in a different league, both price and performance. So no, price alone isnt the only indicator, but at 30 vs 200, its not even really the same ballpark. But with headphones its all about diminishing returns. Even in those different ballparks, we are talking about achieving maybe 90% of the performance for 1/7th of the price. Thats great, but to me they just arent on the same level for performance alone. Value is another thing, and I think the 4in1s excel there.




4in1 is great for value, but I wouldn't even put them in the same league as my $220 DBA-02 MkII, which do one thing and one thing well: faithfully reproduce the music with no coloring of sound. The level of detail is levels apart.

However, I've owned my fair share of cheaper IEMs, and I'll take the 4in1 over those. For example, the S4i or the S200i, they just don't have the detail in the bass or treble regions. What they did have was a lot of bass, but the bass was loose and not well controlled. I bought those before I knew about all things head-fi.


----------



## loomisjohnson

majin said:


> How does the urbanfun compare to your UE or DT2 (forgot which one you had).


 

 i'm cautious of the "shiny new toy" effect, so i want to do a more measured comparo of the urbanfun with the dt2. OOTB, however, i'd say the urbanfun has better bass control (tho less quantity) and is more "airy" and less bright; overall clarity and highend detail seems comparable. the dt2 sounds bigger, tho imaging may actually be more precise with the urbanfun. both damn good--will probably post more impressions


----------



## SilentCinema

vidal said:


> I would have agreed with you until recently, I now think the Urbanfun _just_ pips them to that crown. I can't believe that these aren't getting more exposure I can only guess that the 'branding' works against them.




Im loving my urbanfuns at the moment, cheap, fun and accurate


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Wow. Will be following this hype blindly but Magasi K1 will be my next and hopefully last chinese hybrid. After that, I`m out and will be just dealing with some personal DIY IEM experiments.




Also the Moni One just got released. Twin and I should have our pairs in a couple weeks. Since he also has the K1 it will be a good show down. This Moni One will hopefully be my last Chinese IEM. Still waiting on the PM6


----------



## kendfw

lurk650 said:


> Also the Moni One just got released. Twin and I should have our pairs in a couple weeks. Since he also has the K1 it will be a good show down. This Moni One will hopefully be my last Chinese IEM. Still waiting on the PM6




My sendiy m2 clone has developed a bad phone after a couple months. Hopefully, the more expensive Chinese ieam would not develop the same issue. That' has been always my major concern about the value of warranty. So, now I would rather pay more for that reason. At least, it helps the local economy too.


----------



## bhazard

skullophile said:


> read my review on the DZ9, that'll change your mind! Since getting them I haven't wanted to buy any more iems. And I was one of the worst junkies ever!


 
 I did, and I almost jumped on them..... but bills, weddings, repairs, life. Now if I come across a bit of money that's another story. 
  
 I also think I just get more excitement from hearing value finds that deliver big. It's hard to explain, but I expect $200+ gear to be mind blowing, so it isn't as much of a shock as when a $30-100 pair makes me smile.


----------



## thanderbird

I would have put 2bas + 1dd this new dt2 plus the shell **** ues? Not like the dt2 shell, so I thought of something Dy with the shell of a ues I have at home.


----------



## thanderbird

New **** PT15....more information?


----------



## purplesun

thanderbird said:


> New **** PT15....more information?


 
  
 Been stirring a storm for past few hours over at the earbuds round-up thread. I think about 10 members there have ordered.


----------



## procmail

1clearhead said:


> .....of course I'll write a review first.


 

 hehe good that you remembered to add this...


----------



## originalsnuffy

Silly me.  I managed to break the cable on my **** 4 in 1 when trying to remove it for testing on another unit.  The connecter was a bit too firm and the cable ripped right out of the attachment.
  
 There is always a first for everything.  This is my first cable disaster.


----------



## Robert Turnbull

thanderbird said:


> New **** PT15....more information?




I really want these.. i have been looking at the DK-Song MMCX version but this looks more interesting.. Is there an aliexpress seller?


----------



## crabdog

robert turnbull said:


> I really want these.. i have been looking at the DK-Song MMCX version but this looks more interesting.. Is there an aliexpress seller?


 

 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-PT15-In-Ear-Earphone-Earburd-Graphene-Dynamic-Driver-Unit-HIFI-Earplhone-Earplug-With-MMCX/1825606_32752982333.html


----------



## omastic

I have been on a spending spree lately with high end stuffs and had pretty much forgotten about my **** UE. Took them out last night just for a spin and got reminded about what tremendous value it represents!! Smooth, musical and well balanced - such a wonderful signature. Excellent fit as well.


----------



## mebaali

mebaali said:


> Received my ATR (bought from GearBest), this morning. I've been listening to these since then (with JVC spiral dot large size tips) using Foobar2000 (on a 3 years old Laptop) with a mix of recent Tamil feature film tracks (MP3 320kbps). These, to my ears, sound very clean, having a similar relaxing sound signature as in my older ATE (inaugural version). Bass (Mid-bass) seems well-controlled (still appears the strongest suit of these) without any bleeding onto mids, vocals are natural (may be a tad recessed?), treble presence seems a bit more than it is in my ATE (too smoothed out treble in them). Imaging and Instrument separation are decent. Soundstage width is average. I am listening to music at 30% system volume with these. At under 5 US$ (shipped), this is a decent buy.


----------



## 1clearhead

loomisjohnson said:


> i'm cautious of the "shiny new toy" effect, so i want to do a more measured comparo of the urbanfun with the dt2. OOTB, however, i'd say the urbanfun has better bass control (tho less quantity) and is more "airy" and less bright; overall clarity and highend detail seems comparable. the dt2 sounds bigger, tho imaging may actually be more precise with the urbanfun. both damn good--will probably post more impressions


 
  
 Wow! Thanks for that mini impression.....good to know!


procmail said:


> hehe good that you remembered to add this...


 
  
 Yes!....more power to the underdogs!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bhazard said:


> I did, and I almost jumped on them..... but bills, weddings, repairs, life. Now if I come across a bit of money that's another story.
> 
> *I also think I just get more excitement from hearing value finds that deliver big. It's hard to explain*, but I expect $200+ gear to be mind blowing, *so it isn't as much of a shock as when a $30-100 pair makes me smile.*


 
 Same here!.....Cheers!


----------



## Gysztaf

I've been skimming the thread now and then, but I can't seem to find many posts about headphones(not earphones/IEMs), that might be just because I have bad timing or something else, I dunno. I'm just wondering if you guys know any good chinese headphones on Aliexpress or the like in the range from 0$ to 50$? I've been really impressed by my KZ-ATEs and so I'm looking for a set of headphones to be an upgrade or at least an alternative to set of my Creative Aurvana Live.


----------



## c0rp1

vidal said:


> I would have agreed with you until recently, I now think the Urbanfun _just_ pips them to that crown. I can't believe that these aren't getting more exposure I can only guess that the 'branding' works against them.


 
  
 Vidal, could you please compare the Senfers with the Urbanfun soundwise?


----------



## ForceMajeure

I will just leave it here...
  
 
  
 This is a "diy se846" going for $90 or something. The sad thing is that inside it *is not a BA but a DD with a cubic cover disguised as a multi BA!*


----------



## MuZo2

Did you get refund?


----------



## ForceMajeure

this is not mine, this is from a Japanese guy on twitter


----------



## FUYU

Speaking of which:
Apparently Shozy got themselves another new release. The Shozy "Star".


----------



## Townyj

Man those look nice!


----------



## MuZo2

fuyu said:


> Speaking of which:
> Apparently Shozy got themselves another new release. The Shozy "Star".


 
 Prototype?


----------



## FUYU

muzo2 said:


> Prototype?




Yup, driver configuration is still unknown. Really curious on how they will price it.


----------



## nocchi

forcemajeure said:


> I will just leave it here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

poor guy got "Chink'd" (4chan's /g/ terminology)


----------



## loomisjohnson

majin said:


> How does the urbanfun compare to your UE or DT2 (forgot which one you had).


 

 a few supplemental impressions:
 the **** dt2 is  more of a classic v-shape; subbass definitely more present and mids less emphasized than on the urbanfun. also thicker note presentation and more midbass texture on the ****. urbanfun is actually closer to a balanced signature, with mids more forward--the urbanfun is a  less energetic presentation but also less colored and more natural. with its more energetic character i find the **** better for rock/electronic; vocals and acoustic jazz are better on the urbanfun.
 compared to my other current fave, the magaosi bk50, both the **** and urbanfun sound more open and expansive, while the magaosi is significantly warmer and smoother, although the magaosi actually does not sacrifice treble extension or microdetail--whether you prefer one or the other will depend upon whether you like a warmer signature. compared to the lza2s, which i also like, the urbanfun has comparably tight, well-articulated bass but more detailed, extended high end and better instrument separation. both the urbanfun and dt2 outgun the shozy zero, which sounds somewhat compressed and veiled by comparison.


----------



## Forty6

forcemajeure said:


> I will just leave it here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sadly , in mainland China , this is no surprise as even Eggs can be faked . This is also why many times I had to impose self restrictions on purchasing stuff on taobao , aliexpress , mainland vendors on eBay . 
Unless it's Something or the vendors has been verified reputable by many . 
Sorry to say that , and you will continue to come across vendors like this from mainland China .


----------



## HiFiChris

fuyu said:


> Speaking of which:
> Apparently Shozy got themselves another new release. The Shozy "Star".


 
  
 Where did you get the photos from?
  

 From what I can see here (and am personally hoping for), this could be a multi-BA in-ear (or a hybrid IEM). Probably a flagship.
  
 If my eyes aren't lying to me, I can spot four or five individual bores on the nozzle outlet. Yeah, it doesn't look like it's a protective mesh but rather some individual bores.

 There doesn't seem to be any vent, so my assumption of a multi-BA IEM could be true (it could still be a hybrid but there are just very non-vented hybrids).
  
  
 Anyway, it looks interesting.


----------



## LMka

Listening to my Magaosi K1 and seriously they have this "magic" which I don't know how to describe. It's not the brightness or sound signature itself. UE Triple Fi10 had their magic. These ones have too. I believe that in next 2-3 month they would be one of the most discussed earphones on head-fi.


----------



## FUYU

hifichris said:


> Where did you get the photos from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's the source.


----------



## pangji

lmka said:


> I have just received Magaosi K1 today and I must say I am very impressed. These may be the first earphone which totally worth the hype because they are great. Not the usual one which get a lot of attention because they are new and because people don't have gear to compare to. They are indeed *VERY VERY GOOD. *I will rate them better than some Chinese 6 BA IEMs. These guys really now what they are doing. I use the white filters and I for me they are perfect in terms of bass. Vocals are simply outstanding. Some songs sound better with these than with Sony XBA-A3 or even Z5. I have owned both. This is not some **** like Zhiyin QT5 (forgive me but they are horrible).


can you compare this magaosi k1 with pmv mk2 it have similar 1dd+2ba


----------



## crabdog

Heads up Head-Fiers and Takstar fans:
  


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Luxury-NEW-Takstar-HI-1200-HI1200-Metal-Film-In-ear-Headphones-Earphones-with-Mic-For-MP3/314156_2000706369.html


----------



## Lurk650

gysztaf said:


> I've been skimming the thread now and then, but I can't seem to find many posts about headphones(not earphones/IEMs), that might be just because I have bad timing or something else, I dunno. I'm just wondering if you guys know any good chinese headphones on Aliexpress or the like in the range from 0$ to 50$? I've been really impressed by my KZ-ATEs and so I'm looking for a set of headphones to be an upgrade or at least an alternative to set of my Creative Aurvana Live.



http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones


----------



## Lurk650

nocchi said:


> poor guy got "Chink'd" (4chan's /g/ terminology)




You do realize that Chink is a derogatory name for Chinese people, right?


----------



## peter123

pangji said:


> can you compare this magaosi k1 with pmv mk2 it have similar 1dd+2ba




The MK2 is fuller, richer and with better timbre and 3D presentation. It's also more coherent sounding and relaxing imo. The K1 has much more emphasis on the higher mids/lower treble making it more upfront and brighter, sometimes even borderline shouty for me. They're also more airy sounding due to being brighter. Sub bass quality and quantity is fairly similar to me while the MK2 has more mid bass presence making it fuller and warmer. Details and clarity are great on both. 

These are quite different from each other so ymmw is certainly going to be true, personally I prefer the MK2.


----------



## MusicplayerHK

Pioneer SE-CL751 VS Vsonic VSD5S, Which one is better?


----------



## VinceHill24

peter123 said:


> The MK2 is fuller, richer and with better timbre and 3D presentation. It's also more coherent sounding and relaxing imo. The K1 has much more emphasis on the higher mids/lower treble making it more upfront and brighter, sometimes even borderline shouty for me. They're also more airy sounding due to being brighter. Sub bass quality and quantity is fairly similar to me while the MK2 has more mid bass presence making it fuller and warmer. Details and clarity are great on both.
> 
> These are quite different from each other so ymmw is certainly going to be true, personally I prefer the MK2.


Agree with K1 having more emphasis to upper mid / lower treble. So how do you find the K1 overall? Which filter were you on? Hope to hear more of your impressions


----------



## peter123

vincehill24 said:


> Agree with K1 having more emphasis to upper mid / lower treble. So how do you find the K1 overall? Which filter were you on? Hope to hear more of your impressions




So far I think they're OK but like I said I prefer the PMVs for sub $100 hybrids. The K1 tend to be a bit fatiguing for me when I use them for longer sessions. I'm using the gunmetal filters. 

My is a review sample so a full review should be up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## VinceHill24

peter123 said:


> So far I think they're OK but like I said I prefer the PMVs for sub $100 hybrids. The K1 tend to be a bit fatiguing for me when I use them for longer sessions. I'm using the gunmetal filters.
> 
> My is a review sample so a full review should be up in a couple of weeks.


Great! It will be a valuable input for me as a reference. Seems i'm the only one enjoying it with black filter thus far as other 2 impressions find it great on silver.


----------



## Tonx

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Lasmex-C45-C-45-40mm-HiFi-Music-DJ-Studio-Monitor-Stereo-Headphones-Fone-De-Ouvido-Earphones/830146_32740415502.html Looks cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone knows something about it?


----------



## pangji

how about the sound of ZhiYin z5000,it use tesla technology drive like ak t8ie


----------



## Lurk650

pangji said:


> how about the sound of ZhiYin z5000,it use tesla technology drive like ak t8ie



ZhiYin is not a recommended brand


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> ZhiYin is not a recommended brand


 
 Ya never know they might strike gold at some point. I'm not ready to write them off just yet but I also won't be buying anything from them again unless I head some good impressions first.


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> pangji said:
> 
> 
> > can you compare this magaosi k1 with pmv mk2 it have similar 1dd+2ba
> ...


 
 By better 3D presentation You also mean MK2 has larger soundstage and better layering? Or "more airy sounding" means K1 has larger soundstage and better separation/layering between instruments? 
  
 I know You are more into mid-bass than I am, so regarding that, I`m better off with K1?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Ya never know they might strike gold at some point. I'm not ready to write them off just yet but I also won't be buying anything from them again unless I head some good impressions first.




Very true... Who will bite the bullet though?


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> By better 3D presentation You also mean MK2 has larger soundstage and better layering? Or "more airy sounding" means K1 has larger soundstage and better separation/layering between instruments?
> 
> I know You are more into mid-bass than I am, so regarding that, I`m better off with K1?




The K1 is pretty two dimensional and lack some depth imo. By more airy I mean that as the opposite of full and lush. The MK2 is certainly not a bassy iem and the quality of the bass is probably the best I've heard in a sub $100 offering. 

Without having A/B them I can't help thinking about the Simgot EN700 when listening to K1 so they remind quite a bit of each other.


----------



## mrdon

Some questions concerning the **** UE family
  
 1. Which one do you prefer - the UE, the UES, or the UE2?
  
 2. Is the wood color actual wood or vinyl?


----------



## Vidal

mrdon said:


> Some questions concerning the **** UE family
> 
> 1. Which one do you prefer - the UE, the UES, or the UE2?
> 
> 2. Is the wood color actual wood or vinyl?


 
  
 The UE is just a dynamic, the UES is hybrid - I think the UE2 is just a mistake by HotFi and it's just a UES.
  
 Not seen the wood finish but I expect it will be plastic, based on the fact the carbon fibre isn't real.


----------



## HiFiChris

​  ​ My take on the iBasso IT03 triple-driver three-way hybrid IEM: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-it03/reviews/17101​  ​  ​   ​


----------



## toddy0191

thanderbird said:


> New **** PT15....more information?




Jim at HCK has said he has a limited pre-order sale on this. $8 without cable $14 with standard cable and $19.90 with silver cable.

Couldnt resist at that price!!!

Went for the silver cable version for £16.50


----------



## spetrushin

toddy0191 said:


> Jim at HCK has said he has a limited pre-order sale on this. $8 without cable $14 with standard cable and $19.90 with silver cable.
> 
> Couldnt resist at that price!!!
> 
> Went for the silver cable version for £16.50


 
  
 Congratulations!
  
 Could you share the product link?


----------



## toddy0191

spetrushin said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Could you share the product link?




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-PT15-In-Ear-Earphone-Earburd-Graphene-Dynamic-Driver-Unit-HIFI-Earplhone-Earplug-With-MMCX/32752982333.html

Don't pay and message the seller and he'll change the price. 

Limited availability for headfiers allegedly.


----------



## jant71

Still gonna wait for impressions even if I miss a "deal". Don't need another RX-1 so if the PT15 do bear fruit for me(i.e. impressions report a good amount of bass) I'll get them later on. Still be deals and % of after a while anyhow. Why spend $14 that I end up not needing when I can put it towards something else. RX-1 and the AT CP700 is like having two RX-1 already so I don't need a third 
  
 Though the deal will be good for me in that it should generate more of those impressions.


----------



## toddy0191

jant71 said:


> Still gonna wait for impressions even if I miss a "deal". Don't need another RX-1 so if the PT15 do bear fruit for me(i.e. have a good amount of bass) I'll get them later on. Still be deals and % of after a while anyhow. Why spend $14 that I end up not needing when I can put it towards something else. RX-1 and the AT CP700 is like having two RX-1 already so I don't need a third
> 
> Though the deal will be good for me in that it should generate more of those impressions.




That's been logical though and logic has no place on here!

Thought it was a good deal for the silver cable alone, regardless of what they're like, although I am confident they'll be worth it.


----------



## Pjer Bezuhoff

15 mm Driver in **** PT15!
 Looks like next unit in my IEM collection - ordered.
  
 br


----------



## jescereal

roen said:


> mashuto said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't trying to imply that the 4in1s are bad or that cheap chinese iems cant compete with higher priced ones. Its just that I see the crazy amounts of hype some of these headphones generate, as if this cheap (cheap as in price, not necessarily quality) pair are somehow equivalent to top of the line headphones. Price isnt everything, but it is hopefully a decent indicator of how well they perform. And yes the 4in1s certainly punch above their price point, but $30 vs $200, you are talking about 7 times the price and the P1s are just in a different league, both price and performance. So no, price alone isnt the only indicator, but at 30 vs 200, its not even really the same ballpark. But with headphones its all about diminishing returns. Even in those different ballparks, we are talking about achieving maybe 90% of the performance for 1/7th of the price. Thats great, but to me they just arent on the same level for performance alone. Value is another thing, and I think the 4in1s excel there.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for your well worded thoughts! Very helpful in answering my questions. I appreciate the responses!


----------



## jescereal

vidal said:


> mrdon said:
> 
> 
> > Some questions concerning the **** UE family
> ...


 
  
 Can't speak for the UE, but I'd say go for the UES since I own one. It's an unbelievable bang for your buck. Just the soundstage alone is pretty great. I think the few bucks over the UE is going to be worth it.


----------



## Roen

Will the PT15 be better than the Monk+?


----------



## boblauer

To some it may be, its just way too subjective to give an answer to


----------



## toddy0191

roen said:


> Will the PT15 be better than the Monk+?




Who knows. I love the monk+ though and wouldn't have considered earbuds until hearing them.


----------



## Roen

toddy0191 said:


> Who knows. I love the monk+ though and wouldn't have considered earbuds until hearing them.


Almost makes me want to buy a Zen 2.0.


----------



## toddy0191

roen said:


> Almost makes me want to buy a Zen 2.0.





I know clever marketing by VE. The monk + are the gateway drug!


----------



## Vidal

Will the PT15 be 3 times as good as the Monk+ ?
  
 My only concern is how well a MMCX cable would work with an earbud, the connection is quite hefty, I think they'll be unbalanced.


----------



## jescereal

toddy0191 said:


> jant71 said:
> 
> 
> > Still gonna wait for impressions even if I miss a "deal". Don't need another RX-1 so if the PT15 do bear fruit for me(i.e. have a good amount of bass) I'll get them later on. Still be deals and % of after a while anyhow. Why spend $14 that I end up not needing when I can put it towards something else. RX-1 and the AT CP700 is like having two RX-1 already so I don't need a third
> ...




Is the silver cable much improved over the others?


----------



## PoneyMan

Anyone seen the **** DT2 Plus?
2BA for 31 dollars w/o cable


----------



## jant71

Nope. Never heard of it. News to us. Oh, and there is also a dynamic in there to go with the 2BA in case you missed that


----------



## Roen

Let's hear some DT2 vs. 4in1 comparisons!


----------



## pangji

lurk650 said:


> ZhiYin is not a recommended brand


 can you tell me why zhiyin is not a recommend brand is it sound quality not good or have too much bass


----------



## Lurk650

pangji said:


> can you tell me why zhiyin is not a recommend brand is it sound quality not good or have too much bass




Too much bass is subjective. Look up the ZhiYin QT5 thread. They've also had less expensive IEMs that have also just not been good


----------



## bhazard

lurk650 said:


> Too much bass is subjective. Look up the ZhiYin QT5 thread. They've also had less expensive IEMs that have also just not been good


 
 Even if you liked them initially when used with EQ (they still had a great soundstage), my left housing stopped working recently. They would need to make a huge and consistent turnaround in quality to ever place any trust in the brand again.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Heads up Head-Fiers and Takstar fans:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Luxury-NEW-Takstar-HI-1200-HI1200-Metal-Film-In-ear-Headphones-Earphones-with-Mic-For-MP3/314156_2000706369.html


 
  
 I never liked their lineup of in-ear earphones particularly in the their SQ, but that all could change. Their headphones, in the other hand has been winning us over for years -great headphones, great prices!


----------



## bhazard

I think that model has been around a long time. I believe I owned it, and it was a let down. KZs actually sound better.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Does anyone know the differences between the cables for the PT15?


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > By better 3D presentation You also mean MK2 has larger soundstage and better layering? Or "more airy sounding" means K1 has larger soundstage and better separation/layering between instruments?
> ...


 
 Thanks a lot. Will skip K1 and hunt for something else. Probably PMV A01 MK2 is back on my wish list and will do some more research what to get next.


----------



## pangji

coil said:


> Thanks a lot. Will skip K1 and hunt for something else. Probably PMV A01 MK2 is back on my wish list and will do some more research what to get next.


 I have pmv mk2 and I change the connector with viable connector and use viablue solder as my solder ,I think the instrument seperator and impact more better ,vocal more forward than the original one


----------



## Vidal

Anyone tried the Ty Hi-Z G3 yet?


----------



## CoiL

pangji said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot. Will skip K1 and hunt for something else. Probably PMV A01 MK2 is back on my wish list and will do some more research what to get next.
> ...


 
 Don`t believe much in solder+jack sound change (haven`t experienced it yet). Did You change cable also? 
 What tips are You using and what is the source gear?


----------



## LMka

coil said:


> Thanks a lot. Will skip K1 and hunt for something else. Probably PMV A01 MK2 is back on my wish list and will do some more research what to get next.


 
 Let me disagree with this guy and tell that even if soundstage maybe not the best one out there they sound very emotional, they are bright but they do not sound sibilant or harsh. Bass is very good, not the boomy one but very well textured and vocals are outstanding. I have not heard PMV A01 MK2 but according to reviews I would highly doubt that they are that good.


----------



## pangji

how about the sound of urbanfun


----------



## pangji

coil said:


> Don`t believe much in solder+jack sound change (haven`t experienced it yet). Did You change cable also?
> What tips are You using and what is the source gear?


 I don't change the cable and use spinfit eartip and play with ak120,but I think the jack and solder can improve the sound about10-20%


----------



## CoiL

lmka said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot. Will skip K1 and hunt for something else. Probably PMV A01 MK2 is back on my wish list and will do some more research what to get next.
> ...


 
 Hmmm... gotta read some more reviews on both and make my own decision... it seems so.


----------



## spetrushin

Ordered ****'s P15 with silver cable from Ali HCK on pre-sale price. Want to see cable's difference with my 4in1 cable.
  
 Thanks toddy0191 for the information


----------



## whoz

spetrushin said:


> Ordered ****'s P15 with silver cable from Ali HCK on pre-sale price. Want to see cable's difference with my 4in1 cable.
> 
> Thanks toddy0191 for the information


 
 Me too, but I have the UEs haha
  
 Wonder if those are silver cords or coated silver cords?
  
 you guy have any ideas?


----------



## spetrushin

whoz said:


> Me too, but I have the UEs haha
> 
> Wonder if those are silver cords or coated silver cords?
> 
> you guy have any ideas?



 


will see


----------



## Ahmad313

Super Audio has released their flagship model the 12BA iem,

 Configuration is, 
 TWFK30017 *2+31618*2+30265*2..


----------



## Brian Coffey

ahmad313 said:


> Super Audio has released their flagship model the 12BA iem,
> 
> Configuration is,
> TWFK30017 *2+31618*2+30265*2..


 
 Beautiful


----------



## MuZo2

Cool
 TWFK30017 highs and super highs
 DTEC30265- Mids?
 HODVTEC-31618 Lows?


----------



## Subhakar

ahmad313 said:


> Super Audio has released their flagship model the 12BA iem,
> 
> Configuration is,
> TWFK30017 *2+31618*2+30265*2..


 
  
 Could someone guess just how bigger the housing is looking like compared to U12 or K10U?


----------



## Ahmad313

muzo2 said:


> Cool
> TWFK30017 highs and super highs
> DTEC30265- Mids?
> HODVTEC-31618 Lows?


 
 Honestly I am not that technical expert,  so what do you think according to this configuration  they are a excellent sounding iem,???


----------



## LMka

Last time I have bought Super Audio, they have messed with Crossover so 2x 30017 were used for low frequences and they have had a very WEIRD sound. I have given them for modification to another company.


----------



## Ahmad313

subhakar said:


> Could someone guess just how bigger the housing is looking like compared to U12 or K10U?


 
 This is also a 12BA iem and it's looks pretty acceptable so you can guess the size of these Super 12,,,,


----------



## Ahmad313

lmka said:


> Last time I have bought Super Audio, they have messed with Crossover so 2x 30017 were used for low frequences and they have had a very WEIRD sound. I have given them for modification to another company.


 
 Please can you mention here the name of that model ...?


----------



## LMka

That were Super Audio 6. They have had a VERY-VERY weird sound signature, vocals were very laidback, overall presentation was worse than recent Magaosi K1, they've sounded dull yet somehow sibilant. I have had to give them for modification and reconfiguration as drivers were decent.


----------



## TenderTendon

forcemajeure said:


> I will just leave it here...
> 
> 
> 
> This is a "diy se846" going for $90 or something. The sad thing is that inside it *is not a BA but a DD with a cubic cover disguised as a multi BA!*


 
  
 Disassembled a few steps further here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/823376/counterfeit-shure-se846-dissected


----------



## peter123

lmka said:


> Let me disagree with this guy and tell that even if soundstage maybe not the best one out there they sound very emotional, they are bright but they do not sound sibilant or harsh. Bass is very good, not the boomy one but very well textured and vocals are outstanding. I have not heard PMV A01 MK2 but according to reviews I would highly doubt that they are that good.




You're very welcome to disagree and I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree because emotional are not a word I'd use to describe them. 

You may also want to check the posting guidelines about making negative comments about products you do not have any experience with (ref. PMV A01).


----------



## mochill

Got the **** pt15 with silver cable for17 dollar, pm me to know where


----------



## Saoshyant

I get the feeling a ton of people are buying the **** PT15, and for the price, it's really worth a shot. **** seems to be using a new driver material, so it'll be a chance to try something new. Given the $20 price,for me it's a great excuse to see if I like the cable.


----------



## FUYU

ahmad313 said:


> Honestly I am not that technical expert,  so what do you think according to this configuration  they are a excellent sounding iem,???




TWFK is pretty common for HIghs. Actually the most commonly used in my book. The DTEC is also quite often used. The HODVTEC for the low-end is fairly uncommon (90% are using the Cl22955; in case they go with Knowles). For instance the Jomo 6R uses the HODVTEC for lows, if I remember correctly. 

Obviously using a good driver selection (even with your own proprietary ones), doesn't automaticlly translate into a well sounding earphone.


----------



## LMka

peter123 said:


> You're very welcome to disagree and I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree because emotional are not a word I'd use to describe them.
> 
> You may also want to check the posting guidelines about making negative comments about products you do not have any experience with (ref. PMV A01).


 
 I do consider that you have either used different filters or some unmatching source with them. 
  
 I indeed have not had PMV A-01 MK2 but all the reviews I have found on the web are opposite to what you wrote. They mention that these IEM are sibilant and bright.
  
 Also you may check TWINACSTACKS message several pages ago and he mentions that Magaosi K1 have dark sound signature. While I would not call them dark but they are nowhere close to sibilance or harshness. It simply is not there and I am very sensitive in that matter because I hate bright IEM and really like good mids which are upfront and energetic.
  
 However I'd also like to mention that I have had Super Audio 6 which you have in your signature and I will take Magaosi K1 over this 6 BA Universal anytime because they are simply better. 
 Also even though I may call Super Audio 6 quite "relaxed" they are nowhere close to being natural as their tonality is simply wrong. They are not warm nor bright they are dull. This is very strange that you praise these IEM which are quite overpriced and so straightly negative about Magaosi K1 which have much better price peformance ratio.
  
 I believe you need to double check if you have the genuine one - there should be a K1 Sanhoo written on it's shell. Also I suggest you try white filters and stock eartips which you should move closer to earphone shell and make a deep insertion so there won't be any space between eartip and earphone shell.
  
 Contrary to a lot of you here I payed full price both for Magaosi and for Super Audio so I am not advertising. These are just my honest impressions. 
  
 http://imgur.com/5FoZXxs


----------



## Ahmad313

lmka said:


> That were Super Audio 6. They have had a VERY-VERY weird sound signature, vocals were very laidback, overall presentation was worse than recent Magaosi K1, they've sounded dull yet somehow sibilant. I have had to give them for modification and reconfiguration as drivers were decent.


 
 hmmm it's surprise to hear all about super audio 6 because they are very well appreciated iem by many peoples including some experienced head-fi members and specially they known for their amazing vocals and clarity ,


----------



## peter123

lmka said:


> I do consider that you have either used different filters or some unmatching source with them.
> 
> I indeed have not had PMV A-01 MK2 but all the reviews I have found on the web are opposite to what you wrote. They mention that these IEM are sibilant and bright.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry but whether you've read about the MK2 or not is irrelevant as long as you haven't heard them yourself. 

I own a lot of great sources and I like to think that I am pretty experienced when it comes to IEM's so I doubt anything you suggest being the issue is correct. My pair is also a review pair so I've got no doubt whatsoever that they're genuine. I've also had them for a week now so I'm fairly familiar with them. I'm not saying that they're bad but they're not my preferred signature and I don't agree that they're emotional but that's very subjective so it doesn't really mean anything. I've never said that they're sibilant either because they're not so please don't put words in my mouth that's not true. 

Fortunately I'm confident enough in my own hearing that nothing you or anyone else says will change the way I hear them...... 


Like I said, sometimes the best is to agree to disagree but it seems as if you've got a problem with that concept.

Edit: For the record I did also pay for my SA6 and they're my most used pair of IEM's. I've also suggested them to a lot of other people and have never got anything than good feedback from people who's bought them. Maybe you've got a faulty pair.....


Edit2: I've got no idea where you find the reviews for the MK2 since I can only find one other in here (http://www.head-fi.org/t/816957/pmv-a-01-mkii-earphone-review-by-mark2410) . It mirros my own impression pretty well and I can't help feeling that the ones you're reffering to are maybe for the MK1.


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on something really small from Singapore, the AAW Q: http://www.head-fi.org/products/advanced-acousticwerkes-q/reviews/17112


----------



## Subhakar

ahmad313 said:


> This is also a 12BA iem and it's looks pretty acceptable so you can guess the size of these Super 12,,,,


 

 This one is a universal or CIEM?
 Not Unique Melody Maestro, is it?


----------



## Subhakar

lmka said:


> Last time I have bought Super Audio, they have messed with Crossover so 2x 30017 were used for low frequences and they have had a very WEIRD sound. I have given them for modification to another company.


 

 S-c-a-r-y!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Makes me feel like going to established brands and give them extra hundreds just to make sure the 12BA investment didn't go wrong.
 I keep asking this thread members, just how consistently well-defined the SQ of the production of these multiBA items here?


----------



## Subhakar

tendertendon said:


> Disassembled a few steps further here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/823376/counterfeit-shure-se846-dissected


 

 The other day, I came across a great value tube amp on AliExpress that was later dissected by a HeadFier - beneath all that magical beauty of tubes was a solid state amp section hidden in all its innocence AND a fan to boot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wait, that is now being sold by Monoprice!


----------



## Ahmad313

subhakar said:


> This one is a universal or CIEM?
> Not Unique Melody Maestro, is it?


 
 It is also from a Chinese manufacturer named ETERNAL.


----------



## CoiL

I`m waiting for HiFiChris review of PMV A-01 MK2 before jumping on them.
  
@HiFiChris , are You going to get MK2 or Magaosi K1 ?


----------



## Subhakar

ahmad313 said:


> It is also from a Chinese manufacturer named ETERNAL.


 

 Universal or CIEM?
 Shop link, please.
 Reviewed?


----------



## HiFiChris

coil said:


> I`m waiting for HiFiChris review of PMV A-01 MK2 before jumping on them.
> 
> @HiFiChris , are You going to get MK2 or Magaosi K1 ?


 
  
 Sorry buddy, don't have either and currently also no plans to reviewing both, although I am sure that the A-01 MK2 will sound quite decent for its price, however fit is not the best in my ears due to the short nozzle and I would personally also tend to get the Fidue A73/UPQ Q-music QE50 instead (based on my impressions of the MK1 - it's sonically surprisingly good for its price but I see the Fidue as being ~ 1/2 of a class above).


----------



## Ahmad313

subhakar said:


> Universal or CIEM?
> Shop link, please.
> Reviewed?


 
 It is universal,  please check HCK Store ,,


----------



## Pjer Bezuhoff

Just ordered **** DT2 Plus (1DD + 2BA) on AliExpress (HCK store 7 days pre-order)
 Interesting in comparison to *HLSX Magaosi K1 *
  
 Anybody has two of them?
  
 br,


----------



## peter123

The K1 and **** UEs share a lot of tonality, the K1 (with gun metal filter) is a touch fuller and more refined with more bass impact. The K1 may be a bit more V-shaped though....


----------



## Pjer Bezuhoff

Can it be that **** and Magaosi are using the same drivers in their IEMs?
  
 br,


----------



## Roen

Man, I really wish I could audition a Zen 2.0 Black Edition, especially because they're tuned to be worn naked without covers.

I'm listening to my Monk+ after the 4in1 and DBA-02 and the shortcomings are quite apparent. (And I'm not even talking about bass.) The foam covers alters the top-end, but without it, there's no bottom-end so you have to pick your poison.

I know it's hard to compare earbud to IEM, but I'd love to hear what kind of sound VE's top of the line earbud puts out.


----------



## thanderbird

Hi friends, I exchanged some messages with Jim NiceHCK and got a great discount to buy the Dt2 plus + PT15 for $ 36. The following conversation:
  

  
  
  
I ordered the two without cable.


----------



## Cinder

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry but whether you've read about the MK2 or not is irrelevant as long as you haven't heard them yourself.
> 
> I own a lot of great sources and I like to think that I am pretty experienced when it comes to IEM's so I doubt anything you suggest being the issue is correct. My pair is also a review pair so I've got no doubt whatsoever that they're genuine. I've also had them for a week now so I'm fairly familiar with them. I'm not saying that they're bad but they're not my preferred signature and I don't agree that they're emotional but that's very subjective so it doesn't really mean anything. I've never said that they're sibilant either because they're not so please don't put words in my mouth that's not true.
> 
> ...


 
 I've heard them as well. I chose not to review them because I honestly found them to be quite underwhelming. I don't know whether or not I'd agree or disagree about them being "emotional" since it's such an absurdly vague and subjective word, but they are certainly not sibilant.


----------



## Roen

Going back to LZ-A2S vs. 4in1 for a moment:

Can anyone think of any aspect where the LZ-A2S is better than the 4in1? Sub-bass?


----------



## FUYU

roen said:


> Going back to LZ-A2S vs. 4in1 for a moment:
> 
> Can anyone think of any aspect where the LZ-A2S is better than the 4in1? Sub-bass?




Smoothness. Smooth delicious butter in IEM format.


----------



## Roen

Yea, I can't debate that.

I think my recent experience with BA IEMs has moved me away from the smooth sound, but at the same time, I really like the Havi B3 Pro 1. Strange.


----------



## FUYU

roen said:


> Yea, I can't debate that.
> 
> I think my recent experience with BA IEMs has moved me away from the smooth sound, but at the same time, I really like the Havi B3 Pro 1. Strange.




Agreed. For a while, I was absolutely amored with the A2S. However, too much butter isn't good for your cholesterol level. The lack of air in its presentation just turned me off after a while. I'm more about the crystaline stuff, clarity and all. 
Metaphors aside: The A2S made me a border-line treblehead. lol


----------



## Roen

fuyu said:


> Agreed. For a while, I was absolutely amored with the A2S. However, too much butter isn't good for your cholesterol level. The lack of air in its presentation just turned me off after a while. I'm more about the crystaline stuff, clarity and all.
> Metaphors aside: The A2S made me a border-line treblehead. lol




Definitely, I wouldn't say I'm a treblehead, but I've come to appreciate it more. I'm still not at OOTB 4in1 harsh treble levels, but something less suffocating would be nice.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

lmka said:


> That were Super Audio 6. They have had a VERY-VERY weird sound signature, vocals were very laidback, overall presentation was worse than recent Magaosi K1, they've sounded dull yet somehow sibilant. I have had to give them for modification and reconfiguration as drivers were decent.


I can't stop myself but to think of your negative remarks on SA6 is targeted at peter123with intention....
Your impression on SA6:"Also even though I may call Super Audio 6 quite "relaxed" they are nowhere close to being natural as their tonality is simply wrong. They are not warm nor bright they are dull. This is very strange that you praise these IEM which are quite overpriced" + "They have had a VERY-VERY weird sound signature, vocals were very laidback, overall presentation was worse than recent Magaosi K1, they've sounded dull yet somehow sibilant. I have had to give them for modification and reconfiguration as drivers were decent" makes me feel like you are either having a different phone or a faulty one! And if you experienced such a diverse sound as compared to the rest of us, you should immediately contact the seller or the maker (if you got your pair from him), instead of getting "another company" to modify it and messing around here just trying to substantiate the Magaosi is better value over performance!


----------



## docentore

Folks (those who have them) can you briefly compare MaGaosi K1 or PMV A-01 MK2 to Dunu DN1K / DN2K, please - of course if you have / had them


----------



## B9Scrambler

My review of the Huawei Honor AM175. So far this has been my favorite budget hybrid of those I've tried;
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/pink-lizard-original-huawei-honor-am175-dual-hybrid-drivers-wired-control-earphone-headphone-with-mic/reviews/17122


----------



## bhazard

Hey guys.
  
 It's against forum rules to talk about "head-fi" discounts from stores, this coming from the mods. Just looking to keep this thread open.
  
 A general piece of advice is to just ask any seller for a discount prior to purchase, not even head-fi related (it doesn't hurt to ask) but no mention of it here.
  
 In other news, I couldn't resist placing an order for the DT2 Plus based on my positive experience with the 4 in 1.


----------



## Cinder

​  
Hey guys. Just finished up my review of the Chord & Major 8'13 and 01'16! Take a look:​  ​ ​ 8'13 review​  ​ ​ 01'16 review​


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> It's against forum rules to talk about "head-fi" discounts from stores, this coming from the mods. Just looking to keep this thread open.
> 
> ...


 
 +1 Cross-fingers!


----------



## pangji

Quote: 





docentore said:


> Folks (those who have them) can you briefly compare MaGaosi K1 or PMV A-01 MK2 to Dunu DN1K / DN2K, please - of course if you have / had them


 
 I have pmv mk2 and dunu dn2k ,in my opinion pmv mk2 is so cheap,very good more than price,quite a bit warm tone,more comfortable,more design than dn2k but dunu dn2k have better detail,sparkly treble,more deep base ,more good clarity ,more brighter and transparency,design not interesting . Both are good more than their price.


----------



## haiku

roen said:


> Man, I really wish I could audition a Zen 2.0 Black Edition, especially because they're tuned to be worn naked without covers.
> 
> I'm listening to my Monk+ after the 4in1 and DBA-02 and the shortcomings are quite apparent. (And I'm not even talking about bass.) The foam covers alters the top-end, but without it, there's no bottom-end so you have to pick your poison.
> 
> I know it's hard to compare earbud to IEM, but I'd love to hear what kind of sound VE's top of the line earbud puts out.


 

 I have the K´s 500Ohm earbuds, which are also "Champions League" earbuds like the Zen 2.0. If I had to choose between the K´s and my KZ ATE S, I would always grab the ATE.....


----------



## rockingthearies

haiku said:


> I have the K´s 500Ohm earbuds, which are also "Champions League" earbuds like the Zen 2.0. If I had to choose between the K´s and my KZ ATE S, I would always grab the ATE.....




Correction here the K 500Ohms are in the same champion league as the Zen 1 not Zen 2. May I know in which way is the K 500 ohms loses to the ATE S? And what source do you use?


----------



## haiku

rockingthearies said:


> Correction here the K 500Ohms are in the same champion league as the Zen 1 not Zen 2. May I know in which way is the K 500 ohms loses to the ATE S? And what source do you use?


 
 Well, at least for ClieOs they are.
 I find the K´s too bright, with not enough bass (let alone subbass) and the soundstage is too small. I also love the tubey sound of the ATE S. All in all, they sound much more "analogue" for me than the K´s. YMMV. My source is AK300 Dap + 380 Amp.


----------



## rockingthearies

haiku said:


> Well, at least for ClieOs they are.
> 
> I find the K´s too bright, with not enough bass (let alone subbass) and the soundstage is too small. I also love the tubey sound of the ATE S. All in all, they sound much more "analogue" for me than the K´s. YMMV. My source is AK300 Dap + 380 Amp.




Thanks for your opinion! If they are bright I guess they are high on the trebles so are they detailed?


----------



## blackkzero

roen said:


> Let's hear some DT2 vs. 4in1 comparisons!


 
  
 +1 to this, please


----------



## blaz22

Hi there,

Just a simple question... Which are the best iem under 20€ ?

Xiaomi Piston 3
VJJB-V1S
Another one?


----------



## bjaardker

Just took the plunge on the DT2+ in the hopes that it's similar to the 4in1 in clarity, but without the fatiguing shrill highs.


----------



## 1clearhead

blaz22 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a simple question... Which are the best iem under 20€ ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Another one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  -> joking
  
 "Viva la VIVO's!"    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *VIVO XE800  *


----------



## erudite

1clearhead said:


> Another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Any thoughts on the XE800 vs Somic V4?


----------



## Vidal

blaz22 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a simple question... Which are the best iem under 20€ ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Better than the Piston 3 (not heard the V1S), does depend on what you're looking for but consider?
  
 Urbanfun
 Superlux 381, 381F, 381B
 Mannhas C190 or E170
 Joyroom E107
 Sendiy M1
 Tennmak Pro, Banjo, Dulcimer
 KZ ZS3, ATR, ATE
 Hisoundaudio Flamenco
 Kinera BD05
 Vivo XE800
 DZAT DF10
  
 Others may have different suggestions


----------



## 1clearhead

bjaardker said:


> Just took the plunge on the DT2+ in the hopes that it's similar to the 4in1 in clarity, *but without the fatiguing shrill highs*.


 
  
 Did you try "tip-rolling"? ....narrow-bore seems to work better for me.
  


erudite said:


> Any thoughts on the XE800 vs Somic V4?


 
  
 Sorry, I've never heard the Somic V4, so I cannot say.


----------



## erudite

Quote:


vidal said:


> Better than the Piston 3 (not heard the V1S), does depend on what you're looking for but consider?
> 
> Urbanfun
> Superlux 381, 381F, 381B
> ...


 
  
 I am looking for a vibrant and fun sound, my current favourites are the KZ HDS1's


----------



## whoz

wonder if there's any phonak sound budget iem ?
  
 I love the phonak sound and I can't find other pair sound like it


----------



## Vidal

erudite said:


> Quote:
> 
> I am looking for a vibrant and fun sound, my current favourites are the KZ HDS1's


 
  
 In that case I'd narrow the list down to: -
  
 Urbanfun
 Superlux 381
 Mannhas C190 or E170
 Joyroom E107
 Sendiy M1
 Tennmak Pro, Banjo, Dulcimer
 KZ ZS3, ATR, ATE
 Hisoundaudio Flamenco
 Kinera BD05
 DZAT DF10
  
 My choice would be the Urbanfun, or if you want to spend less the E107 as I don't like too much bass


----------



## B9Scrambler

erudite said:


> Quote:
> 
> I am looking for a vibrant and fun sound, my current favourites are the KZ HDS1's


 
  
 JVC HA-FXH30 will give you that and more. Outstanding earphone. Tons of fun AND with technical prowess to back it up.


----------



## Ahmad313

b9scrambler said:


> JVC HA-FXH30 will give you that and more. Outstanding earphone. Tons of fun AND with technical prowess to back it up.


 
 Nice to hear from someone about JVC HA-FXH30,  this is one of my most favourite iem,  very beautiful sound and very beautiful design the only con is hard to find third party eartips.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ahmad313 said:


> Nice to hear from someone about JVC HA-FXH30,  this is one of my most favourite iem,  very beautiful sound and very beautiful design the only con is hard to find third party eartips.


 
  
 You missed the fun. I've been recommending these things since last August (or thereabouts), haha. No one seems to pick them up though, wasting their money on all these "hybrid" things. Pssssh....


----------



## Majin

b9scrambler said:


> My review of the Huawei Honor AM175. So far this has been my favorite budget hybrid of those I've tried;
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/pink-lizard-original-huawei-honor-am175-dual-hybrid-drivers-wired-control-earphone-headphone-with-mic/reviews/17122


 
  
 With the mobile ali app you can get these for 25 euro. Are they punching way above their pricepoint? I will need a IEM soon with a mic and i've had my eyes on the urbanfun for a while.


----------



## all999

Best basshead iem with good isolation under 100$ will be... 

?


----------



## Roen

1clearhead said:


> Did you try "tip-rolling"? ....narrow-bore seems to work better for me.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I've never heard the Somic V4, so I cannot say.


As a differing opinion:

Narrowbore makes the bass and the treble stronger than widebore, so it makes harsh treble harsher.


----------



## rockingthearies

all999 said:


> Best basshead iem with good isolation under 100$ will be...
> 
> ?




I think vapman would recommend seahf eg009 he is a basshead too perhaps he could help


----------



## B9Scrambler

majin said:


> With the mobile ali app you can get these for 25 euro. Are they punching way above their pricepoint? I will need a IEM soon with a mic and i've had my eyes on the urbanfun for a while.


 
  
 That seems like a pretty good price, nearly half of the regular cost in CAD. At the regular price I don't think they punch above their cost. It's right on point for the performance/build quality. At almost 50% off, they're definitely worth it imo.


----------



## pangji

please tell me the difference between the sound of **** ues and **** 4in1


----------



## Majin

b9scrambler said:


> That seems like a pretty good price, nearly half of the regular cost in CAD. At the regular price I don't think they punch above their cost. It's right on point for the performance/build quality. At almost 50% off, they're definitely worth it imo.


 
  
 Not looking at the price would you suggest getting the Havi (without amp) or the Huawei AM175?


----------



## Ahmad313

b9scrambler said:


> You missed the fun. I've been recommending these things since last August (or thereabouts), haha. No one seems to pick them up though, wasting their money on all these "hybrid" things. Pssssh....


 
 I owned these babies from the last year but now a days they are on rest in their box.


----------



## chompchomps

pangji said:


> please tell me the difference between the sound of **** ues and **** 4in1


 
  
 someone correct me if im wrong but what ive gathered is that **** UES is darker compared to the bright and clear 4in1


----------



## Saoshyant

So, given the Havi has been recommended for at least what, 2-3 years...  what's a good price on them?  I'm wondering if it's something I should own or at least try.


----------



## Ahmad313

pangji said:


> please tell me the difference between the sound of **** ues and **** 4in1


 
 This question has been answered for several times please check the last few pages.


----------



## blaz22

vidal said:


> Better than the Piston 3 (not heard the V1S), does depend on what you're looking for but consider?
> 
> Urbanfun
> Superlux 381, 381F, 381B
> ...


 
  
  
 I very much appreciate your help but a couple of suggestions is enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I live in Europe (Spain) so I guess I will have to buy from AliExpress.
  
 I listen all kinds of music: classical, jazz, EDM, rock... *Mic & Android headset* if possible.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## bjaardker

1clearhead said:


> Did you try "tip-rolling"? ....narrow-bore seems to work better for me.


 
  
 15 different types of tips including wide and narrow bore, single double and triple flange, foam silicone and silicone/foam combos. Also tried various depths of insertion.
  
 Some worked better than others, but in the end the highs were still fatiguing and harsh for me. I loved the rest of the sound sig though, so I'm giving the DT2+ a chance.


----------



## TwinACStacks

cinder said:


> ​
> Hey guys. Just finished up my review of the Chord & Major 8'13 and 01'16! Take a look:​  ​ ​ 8'13 review​  ​ ​ 01'16 review​


 





 I've kind of had my eye on these for a while now. I looked at all the Graphs and I'm kinda featuring the JAZZ one as looking like it is the Best All-Purpose. Maybe You can give me some insights on this. The Packaging and construction look simply stellar.
  








 TWIN


----------



## jescereal

chompchomps said:


> pangji said:
> 
> 
> > please tell me the difference between the sound of **** ues and **** 4in1
> ...


 
  
 Not darker at all, but slightly more balanced, with the 4in1 having a more of a V-shaped signature.


----------



## Cinder

twinacstacks said:


> I've kind of had my eye on these for a while now. I looked at all the Graphs and I'm kinda featuring the JAZZ one as looking like it is the Best All-Purpose. Maybe You can give me some insights on this. The Packaging and construction look simply stellar.
> 
> TWIN




Sorry Twin, I havent heard it. The 8'13 is V-shaped, so I suppose it could be a toss up. Let me see if C&M wants me to take a look at any more of their lineup.


----------



## notamethlab

erudite said:


> Any thoughts on the XE800 vs Somic V4?



The XE800 is closer to neutral while the somic v4 is somewhat v-shaped


----------



## AkashS04

Does anyone has posted review of BYZ S600 and Vrme Earbuds? Can anyone pls suggest if they are good with lots of Bass, clarity as well as very Warm?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Quote 





majin said:


> Not looking at the price would you suggest getting the Havi (without amp) or the Huawei AM175?


 
  
 If you care only about sound quality, Havi all the way IF your source has got some juice. My HTC One M8 drives it just fine for my tastes. Still sounds better with an amp but it's definitely serviceable straight from that phone.
  
 The Huawei is more comfortable for me, is easier to drive, and has a mic. For daily use it's a much easier earphone to live with and sounds quite good.
  
 They're very different earphones so your signature preferences and expected use are pretty important factors.


----------



## vapman

all999 said:


> Best basshead iem with good isolation under 100$ will be...
> 
> ?




Sony xb90ex

 I have tried many many many china IEMs and none can match the xb90ex on all around proficiency while being serious basshead levels.

If you budget was under 40 or 50 i would say get seahf eg009. But you said under 100 so IMO the $80 xb90ex is the best for your money


----------



## dilidani

What is the cheapest Basshead iem with good isolation, fit and detachable cables? Besides the seahf iem (on its way haha )


----------



## all999

vapman said:


> Sony xb90ex
> 
> I have tried many many many china IEMs and none can match the xb90ex on all around proficiency while being serious basshead levels.
> 
> If you budget was under 40 or 50 i would say get seahf eg009. But you said under 100 so IMO the $80 xb90ex is the best for your money


 
  
 Thanks, ordered!
  
 As well as new Moni One, should be here next week.


----------



## vapman

all999 said:


> Thanks, ordered!
> 
> As well as new Moni One, should be here next week.


 
 Good stuff bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they are DAMN good IEMs.
 It should speak for itself I got sick of IEMs several months ago and sold *all my IEMs* *except* the XB90EX which I still enjoy using until i can't deal with the feeling of IEMs anymore.
 (just earbuds now for me usually but I keep up on basshead gear)
  


dilidani said:


> What is the cheapest Basshead iem with good isolation, fit and detachable cables? Besides the seahf iem (on its way haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 First thanks to @rockingthearies for notifiying me to help out here.
  
 Second I highly recommend both of you check out the basshead IEM thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/761433/head-fi-basshead-iem-thread-lists-page-1
  
 Now on to your question.... and one thing i'd like to recommend on the Seahf iem is to give it some good amping and an EQ boost although it is good on its own - there isn't much that is both cheap and having detachable cables that you can't get on Aliexpress.
  
 If you don't amp and don't intend on getting an amp i have heard the AD01 is great but not sure if anything new happened since then..... so check out the basshead iem thread


----------



## Lurk650

all999 said:


> Best basshead iem with good isolation under 100$ will be...
> 
> ?




MusicMaker TKH1


----------



## mochill

Check out the new ha fx99x or fx77x from jvc


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Check out the new ha fx99x or fx77x from jvc


 

 So, with that big tornado vent thing out the top there, how do you know that they have good isolation ??


----------



## polychroma23

erudite said:


> Any thoughts on the XE800 vs Somic V4?


 
  
 Different species. Go for XE800 if you prefer a neutral sound sig. I find Somic V4 somewhat v-shaped with treble recessed by a tiny bit. Somic for fun listening, XE800 for analytical listening.


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the new ha fx99x or fx77x from jvc
> ...


they should have great isolation


----------



## notamethlab

lurk650 said:


> MusicMaker TKH1



I'd also make a case for the TKY1


----------



## Roen

The Havi B3 Pro 1 is not as bassy as the **** 4in1.

That is all.


----------



## polychroma23

roen said:


> The Havi B3 Pro 1 is not as bassy as the **** 4in1.
> 
> That is all.


 
  
 So excited to hear Havis in a few days. Coming from 4in1, which I really like despite its piercing highs, how do Havis stack up against the 4in1?


----------



## ozkan

polychroma23 said:


> So excited to hear Havis in a few days. Coming from 4in1, which I really like despite its piercing highs, how do Havis stack up against the 4in1?




I don't have the 4in1 but Havi don't have piercing highs at all.


----------



## Roen

polychroma23 said:


> So excited to hear Havis in a few days. Coming from 4in1, which I really like despite its piercing highs, how do Havis stack up against the 4in1?




The big weakness for the Havi vs. the **** is bright, pop songs. **** handles that with ease, especially its sparkle.

The Havi, on the other hand, makes the song sound colder than it needs to be. It takes the fun out of the sound. No sparkle, and weaker bass. It's definitely a "smoother" IEM than the ****, if smooth means not airy. I've come to appreciate airy, and even like it. I think that has to do with the dual dynamic nature of the Havi compared to the dynamic + BA config of the ****.

These are my music preferences, but I had high hopes for the Havi. I think in the time I waited for the Havi to burn-in, I listened mainly to the **** 4in1 and my dual BA monitoring IEM, and it gave me an appreciation of treble.

My old preferred sound signature is enhanced bass, forward mids and flat to weak treble. Havi is too bass weak to meet my old sound sig preferences, but the mids and treble were there to a T.

I now like enhanced bass, forward mids and sparkly treble, but bass enhanced more so than the other two. Detail needs to be like my monitoring IEM or better. (DBA-02 MkII) Two more IEMs for me to trial to get to my preferred sound signature: FLC8S and SE846, but those are both $$$ so they'll take some time to acquire.

You would think the LZ-A2S would be the solution because it's supposed to have BA treble that isn't as harsh as the 4in1, and better bass control, but it lacks a critical piece for me. It's not detailed enough and there's range bleed for me between mid and treble. Alas, the search continues.


----------



## VinceHill24

Wonder if anyone here has tried the dual dynamic YINJW S1 before ? The price is tempting for a dual driver but i've no idea how does it sound as i can't find any review on it. Any input?


----------



## polychroma23

roen said:


> The big weakness for the Havi vs. the **** is bright, pop songs. **** handles that with ease, especially its sparkle.
> 
> The Havi, on the other hand, makes the song sound colder than it needs to be. It takes the fun out of the sound. No sparkle, and weaker bass. It's definitely a "smoother" IEM than the ****, if smooth means not airy. I've come to appreciate airy, and even like it. I think that has to do with the dual dynamic nature of the Havi compared to the dynamic + BA config of the ****.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds good to me. I also like smooth treble, especially during long listening sessions with the 4in1 when it gets fatiguing for me. How about soundstage and separation?


----------



## Roen

polychroma23 said:


> Sounds good to me. I also like smooth treble, especially during long listening sessions with the 4in1 when it gets fatiguing for me. How about soundstage and separation?




Good when amped.

4in1 has slightly better separation.

I'll repost in the morning when I listen for those two.


----------



## WickedGame

Guys I need some help
  
 In The Netherlands we have a tradition called "sinterklaas". I have drawn my father in law.
  
 Now we have to buy a little present, and he had on his wishlist in-ear headphones as a wish. The thing that I struggle is the price. We must buy a present within the 1 to 15 dollar range. I have bought myself the **** 4in1 and the KZ ATE. The KZ ATE comes within that price range. The cons of the KZ ATE is the wearability, I can't get used to the shape of the IEM so I guess my father in law also won't like it.
  
 So I was thinking of the KZ ED9 for example.
  
 Is this a good suggestion, or what do you guys suggest to pick?
  
 His music style is like:
  
 - Symphonic rock/metal
 - Trance music
 - Pop (70's/80's/90's)


----------



## BurntToast12

Is the TFZ Series 1S any good?


----------



## fonkepala

b9scrambler said:


> If you care only about sound quality, Havi all the way IF your source has got some juice. My HTC One M8 drives it just fine for my tastes. Still sounds better with an amp but it's definitely serviceable straight from that phone.
> 
> The Huawei is more comfortable for me, is easier to drive, and has a mic. For daily use it's a much easier earphone to live with and sounds quite good.
> 
> They're very different earphones so your signature preferences and expected use are pretty important factors.




Which Havi is this? 




burnttoast12 said:


> Is the TFZ Series 1S any good?




Prior reviews of the original Series 1 suggested that they are too bassy. Supposedly for the newer S versions they've toned down the bass a bit. But I haven't heard them personally. I did audition the 5S though, sounded good, especially liked the wide soundstage and separation. But some tracks sounded sibilant. I didn't buy them because I hated the cable and I have other IEMs that sound 80-90‰ like they do but at a fraction of the price.


----------



## LMka

My 2 cents for Magaosi K1. I have tried them with silver plated Fiio RC-SE1 cable and sound went from terrific to horrible. They are now overly bright, have this metallic, plastic tuning etc. Do not use this or similair cables with them. They do not match each other. Stock cable did not have these problems.


----------



## hakuzen

wickedgame said:


> Guys I need some help
> 
> In The Netherlands we have a tradition called "sinterklaas". I have drawn my father in law.
> 
> ...


 

 if the shape, comfort, isolation, are important for him, you could try the KZ ZS3 (luxury looking, big shells, but custom-like shape which provides a secure and comfortable wearing, and helps to isolate).
 some people find their bass a bit overhelming, but i think it has a pretty sub-bass, and crispier highs than KZ ATE, and it is suitable for many music genres. detachable cable, for a bit more than $15 you can get it together with a silver plated copper cable, and get him crazy by finding the differences between them


----------



## windcar

Seeing so many people loving 4in1 and xe800 makes me think if there are a lot of trebleheads in headfi. Got to be some hardcore trebleheads.


----------



## vapman

windcar said:


> Seeing so many people loving 4in1 and xe800 makes me think if there are a lot of trebleheads in headfi. Got to be some hardcore trebleheads.


 

 always has been, always will be....


----------



## Tonx

Ordered DT2+ + PT15 for 36$ without cables. Any suggestions on cables?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In the moment I try to choose between Tingo for 8$, Tennmak cable and cable for  LZ A3. Did I miss something interesting?


----------



## c0rp1

tonx said:


> Ordered DT2+ + PT15 for 36$ without cables. Any suggestions on cables?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Curious to know the same thing as well. What about the silver cable they originally are offered with (is it the same on the DT2+ and the PT15 btw)? I guess you ordered them from the Banned seller (probably no difference in cables between the different sellers I suppose).
  
 And ... has anyone already received their pair of either DT2+ or the PT15, so he can share some opinion?


----------



## Tonx

c0rp1 said:


> Curious to know the same thing as well. What about the silver cable they originally are offered with (is it the same on the DT2+ and the PT15 btw)? I guess you ordered them from the Banned seller (probably no difference in cables between the different sellers I suppose).
> 
> And ... has anyone already received their pair of either DT2+ or the PT15, so he can share some opinion?


 
 Ordered from HCK. I'm pretty shure that cable is the same in both options. 
  
 P.s. AK Audio store sells cable for LZ A3s now.


----------



## Mayones

anyone got the pt15 yet? Are they worth that 20$ or would be kz zs3 or even something like ATE or urbanfun a better shout for the price tag?


----------



## robervaul

This is the first UiiSii hybrid.
  
 What is the difference between the Moving Iron and the Balanced Armature?


----------



## Tonx

robervaul said:


> This is the first UiiSii hybrid.
> 
> What is the difference between the *Moving Iron (unit)* and the *Balanced Armature*?


 
 Different names of one thing?)
 Where you found this information?


----------



## robervaul

tonx said:


> Different names of one thing?)
> Where you found this information?


 
@Tonx https://www.aliexpress.com/item/UiiSii-HI905-Earphone-Best-Dual-Driver-Hi-Fi-In-Ear-Headphones-Professional-Heavy-Bass-Coil-Armature/32754541987.html


----------



## Tonx

robervaul said:


> @Tonx https://www.aliexpress.com/item/UiiSii-HI905-Earphone-Best-Dual-Driver-Hi-Fi-In-Ear-Headphones-Professional-Heavy-Bass-Coil-Armature/32754541987.html


 
 UiiSii store is on fav list but i've seen only hm8 from new iems, strange) Looks interesting, HI705 looks promising too. I hope someone will get this hybrid and compare with other popular hybrids here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 ! Berylium driver again


----------



## B9Scrambler

fonkepala Havi B3 Pro 1


----------



## Lurk650

burnttoast12 said:


> Is the TFZ Series 1S any good?




Pros: Heavy bass, wide soundstage, good separation and clarity 
Cons: Heavy bass, forward midrange that sounds detailed but unnatural, housings large

I got the 1S and MusicMaker TKH1 around the same time, returned the 1S back to Amazon. The TKH1 highs are smoother but less sparkly and the bass is more textured and strong, mids aren't as forward giving it a more natural and balanced sound


----------



## VinceHill24

robervaul said:


> This is the first UiiSii hybrid.
> 
> What [COLOR=0C0C0C]is t[/COLOR]he difference between t[COLOR=0C0C0C]he Moving Iron and the Balanced Armature?[/COLOR]


Moving iron is just a failed chinese translation of balance armature. The same goes for dynamic driver where they're often wrongly translated to moving coil. It seems to be around for quite some time already but the design didn't really attracts me.


----------



## Skullophile

Yeah, moving iron is the ironic way to translate balanced armature.
Which has no moving parts so it's lol!!


----------



## sososerious

skullophile said:


> Yeah, moving iron is the ironic way to translate balanced armature.
> Which has no moving parts so it's lol!!




A balanced armature has an arm the moves back and forth so technically, moving parts. How do you generate sound without vibration? 

Here's a good write up...

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/how-balanced-armature-receiversdrivers-work


----------



## bjaardker

sososerious said:


> How do you generate sound without vibration?


 
  
 Cochlear Implants.


----------



## Skullophile

Or auditory hulluvinations, dosnt involve vibration


----------



## Roen

Was a bit bored today so decided to play around with some tips on the **** 4in1.

Tips used:
Comply T-200 L
Comply T-200 L Reverse Orientation
JVC Spiral Dot ML

I wear them over ear, and deep insertion. The end of the 4in1 is held in by the inner part of my outer ear. (FYI, I can get a Havi B3 Pro 1 to go to deep insertion as well.)

The ML was the tip that's been riding on the 4in1 for a week or two now. My problem with the 4in1 has always been the harsh treble. I remember I started reversing my Comply's because they provided almost a hood on the IEM, negatively affecting treble. That got me thinking, what if I used the "hood" to help mitigate the 4in1's harsh treble?

Mid: Same for all 3

Bass: Both Orientations for the Complys were the same. Call me crazy, but the Spiral Dot had marginally better control of the bass (i.e. didn't sound as loss), whereas the Comply had marginally more bass. It's too tight to tell on both fronts, but there are subtle differences, I just can't explain them well. 99% on par with each other.

Treble: Easy thing out of the way first. Reverse Comply, most and harshest. Spiral Dot less so and much more bearable. Normal orientation comply: Less than the Spiral Dot. I think on treble alone, the Comply has won out against the Spiral Dot, and my experiment proved to be a small success.

However, I'm sure my fit is better with a L Spiral Dot than an ML and that's coming in the mail. Since I prefer normal orientation over reverse orientation on the Comply, I went out and bought some TX-200's because, you know, earwax.

That should be my next showdown, focusing on the bass portion.

I'm almost done narrowing down the right tip for me for the 4in1. As finicky as it is, you can spend the time to have it suit your hearing tastes, if you can adapt to the harsher treble than a dynamic driver.

I prefer more and more controlled bass over slightly less harsh treble. Best of both worlds would be loads of controlled bass and as sparkly of treble as you can get without being harsh. That combination + forward mids eludes me still.


----------



## bjaardker

Anyone received the **** DT2+ yet? Initial impressions? 
  
 Once again taking a long time for NiceHCK to ship for me. Order was placed 5 days ago and still no updates. I'm pretty much done with Jim at this point.


----------



## Folly

bjaardker said:


> Anyone received the **** DT2+ yet? Initial impressions?
> 
> Once again taking a long time for NiceHCK to ship for me. Order was placed 5 days ago and still no updates. I'm pretty much done with Jim at this point.


 
  
*Please note:*
*Hello,dear friends, this is pre-sale products, about after 7 working days delivery, thank you for understand!!!*
 

 I think this applies to all stores. Please read the product description carefully before placing an order.


----------



## Skullophile

https://world.taobao.com/item/43432447978.htm?fromSite=main
  
 These are getting positive reviews on taobao, someone will have to take one for the team here...


----------



## jant71

There are Ostry OS tips out there people! Bang! Done! No more **** treble issues. Don't have them? Why not? That is why you are here on Head-Fi; to know about these things.


----------



## Holypal

jant71 said:


> There are Ostry OS tips out there people! Bang! Done! No more **** treble issues. Don't have them? Why not? That is why you are here on Head-Fi; to know about these things.


 
  
 Which one did you mean? Ostry OS100, OS200 or OS300?


----------



## pashhtk27

Anybody tried the Massdrop x Hifiman RE00? I was wondering how they would compare to the budget champions like havi, xe800 that people have here.


----------



## newbielive

Hi i've been snooping around these forums since getting my pair of KZ ATEs. I'm in love with the sound but am not an audiophile but the more i learn i could see myself becoming one. My question to those more experience is would upgrading to ie chinese DIY 7 Balance Armature IEMs seen on AliExpress, give a perceptable improvement to sound seperation of intruments for 128kbps and 264kbps mp3/AAC material from an average smartphone like my one plus 3. Or is this a waste if i don't have an amp


----------



## whoz

newbielive said:


> Hi i've been snooping around these forums since getting my pair of KZ ATEs. I'm in love with the sound but am not an audiophile but the more i learn i could see myself becoming one. My question to those more experience is would upgrading to ie chinese DIY 7 Balance Armature IEMs seen on AliExpress, give a perceptable improvement to sound seperation of intruments for 128kbps and 264kbps mp3/AAC material from an average smartphone like my one plus 3. Or is this a waste if i don't have an amp


 
 wow, from ATEs jump into 7 BA driver
 Big step dude. And 128kbps? what year is this? 
 j/k


----------



## haiku

whoz said:


> wow, from ATEs jump into 7 BA driver
> Big step dude. And 128kbps? what year is this?
> j/k


 

 Yeah, better upgrade the source and audio file quality first. Even Lee from Venture Electronics always says, before you think about upgrading from Monk+, you´d better upgrade the source to champions league first.


----------



## bettyli

hey guys, i've just come. nice to meet you all.


----------



## newbielive

whoz said:


> wow, from ATEs jump into 7 BA driver
> Big step dude. And 128kbps? what year is this?
> j/k


 
 Lol yeah since I've been listening to my KZ-ATEs and ZS1, I've just fell in love with how music can change your mood and even hearing the slight improvement in instrument separation going from ATEs to ZS1 got me looking into the 7 BA IEMs. To tell you the truth after my post I was listening to some Joe Hisaishi and I pulled the trigger on a pair of 7BA IEMs and 8 core silver plated cables=)


----------



## newbielive

haiku said:


> Yeah, better upgrade the source and audio file quality first. Even Lee from Venture Electronics always says, before you think about upgrading from Monk+, you´d better upgrade the source to champions league first.


 
 Yes this makes so much sense lol I'm not sure why it didn't seem more obvious to me. Even on my KZ-ATEs and KZ-ZS1 I can hear improvement from a better source.


----------



## newbielive

whoz said:


> wow, from ATEs jump into 7 BA driver
> Big step dude. And 128kbps? what year is this?
> j/k


 
 Also one last thing, I have no idea how the BA works but some how I assumed that the brains of the BAs would some how take the signal and pass everything within a certain frequency range to each of the BA so even low quality material like 128kbps would have better instrument separation. Am I completely wrong?


----------



## VinceHill24

newbielive said:


> Yes this makes so much sense lol I'm not sure why it didn't seem more obvious to me. Even on my KZ-ATEs and KZ-ZS1 I can hear improvement from a better source.


I think you should really upgrade your source and gear 1st. And from purely dynamic straight to a 7BA seems like not a wise move. BA's IEMs are good in bringing out details so they're definitely unforgiving on low quality tracks. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## rockingthearies

hi all may I know if I should start saving up for iBasso IT03 or FLC8S, probably going to use it for stage use but mostly on the go listening. My sound preference is good and tight bass, with treble that can bring out details but are not piercing to the ears. Something that leans towards the warm and bright side but not overly done.


----------



## audio123

rockingthearies said:


> hi all may I know if I should start saving up for iBasso IT03 or FLC8S, probably going to use it for stage use but mostly on the go listening. My sound preference is good and tight bass, with treble that can bring out details but are not piercing to the ears. Something that leans towards the warm and bright side but not overly done.


 

 with my experience with the iems u mentioned, they do not have a tinge of warmth. cheers!


----------



## audio123

regarding the issue of upgrading source or iem, I would pick the former as it affects the sound more critically.


----------



## Saoshyant

Upgrading source does offer an affect across all earphones/headphones however, so if you're someone who uses various gear, that might ultimately be more helpful.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> Upgrading source does offer an affect across all earphones/headphones however, so if you're someone who uses various gear, that might ultimately be more helpful.


 

 agreed
 Option 1: Andromeda + xDuoo X2
 Option 2: AK380 + FLC8S
 option 2 wins


----------



## rockingthearies

audio123 said:


> with my experience with the iems u mentioned, they do not have a tinge of warmth. cheers!


 Ah I see have read a few pages on the both the impression threads iems, I am leaning more towards the FLC8S because I can customise its sound signatures but not sure to how do both compare with each other against details, soundstage and imaging. Then again I am not going go get this immediately, going to take months to save up. So until then I will keep my options open


----------



## Beatwolf

So whats the word on some bluetooth (4.0 or 4.1) headphones for the gym? Anyone tried ones they can recommend?
  
 I'm currently considering these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mpow-Sport-Bluetooth-4-1-Wireless-Stereo-Headset-Headphones-with-Mic-Hands-free-Calling-AptX-for/32656065500.html?scm=1007.13338.49930.0&pvid=0ff7f25d-acf0-4d3e-9575-8b2906edef04&tpp=1
  
 these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bluetooth-Headphones-Syllable-D700-Bluetooth-Headset-Mobile-Earphone-Noise-Cancelling-Sweatproof-Sports-Earbuds-Microphone/32678446861.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10069_10084_10083_10017_10080_10082_10081_10060_9999_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10078_10079_10073_10070_421_420_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_8&btsid=c8480900-989d-4f32-92fe-00e611c27f1e
  
 or these:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mpow-Handsfree-Cheetah-4-1-Bluetooth-Headset-Headphones-Wireless-Stereo-Headphone-with-Microphone-AptX-Sport-Earphone/32580895210.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

beatwolf said:


> So whats the word on some bluetooth (4.0 or 4.1) heaedphone for the gym? Anyone tried ones they can recommend?


 
  
 Ausdom S09 is pretty solid option from a Chinese make and can be picked up super cheap at times. Fit is kinda weird, but they're comfortable once you figure it out. MEE Audio M9B is another decent, inexpensive option, though I'm pretty sure Mee is an American company. There's also the ADVANCED Model 3 if you're willing to pay a little more, but they're definitely worth it. It's an excellent earphone, but again, American.


----------



## goodluck4u

beatwolf said:


> So whats the word on some bluetooth (4.0 or 4.1) heaedphone for the gym? Anyone tried ones they can recommend?
> 
> I'm currently considering these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mpow-Sport-Bluetooth-4-1-Wireless-Stereo-Headset-Headphones-with-Mic-Hands-free-Calling-AptX-for/32656065500.html?scm=1007.13338.49930.0&pvid=0ff7f25d-acf0-4d3e-9575-8b2906edef04&tpp=1
> 
> ...




I heard 2 headsets about 1year ago. cheetah is bass heavy and slightly less clear.
D700 oem version is very very bright. I guess d700 suits for country music.


----------



## nipit

anyone already by any chance listened to dt2 plus? Also can someone compare dunu titan/ex1 to **** 4in1? Thanks.


----------



## bhazard

nipit said:


> anyone already by any chance listened to dt2 plus? Also can someone compare dunu titan/ex1 to **** 4in1? Thanks.




DT2 plus is still a preorder at most places. Will take 2 weeks before some impressions start popping up.

I have to go back and listen to the Titan, but soundstage, bass, isolation and detail are a bit better on the 4in1. Mids are better on the Titan.


----------



## nipit

soundstage and details better in ****? hm... Those were the strongest things about titans, they're sound were giving me a full headphone experience. Can you please listen to them again and make a quick comparison, mines just broke and looking for something similiar sounding, because really liked that kind of sound signature.


----------



## hakuzen

first tr


pashhtk27 said:


> Anybody tried the Massdrop x Hifiman RE00? I was wondering how they would compare to the budget champions like havi, xe800 that people have here.


 

 when i first listened the massdrop re-00, was meh, even bah. after 200h burn-in and comparison to xe800, i think they have better instrument separation and imaging than xe800 (and maybe a bit more soundstage, as well); also resolution, they sound a bit colder and more analytical than xe800, and highs sound even more detailed and natural. tonally, they are very similar. quite neutral, flat bass, even more than xe800 (where you can hear more midbass!). maybe my perception is highly conditioned by my mood..
  
 the re-00 are not as comfortable as xe800. the rugged surface of their shells hurts your ears (or massage them, it depends of your masochism level), so long tips are needed (like the stocked bi-flange: long, and rear flange wraps the rugged surface). the fabric cover braid of the cable does not look durable (easy to peel), and it is prone to tangle or twist (cord it correctly); but i guess there is a decent wide gauge copper inside, because the sound is ok to me. strain reliefs are longer than in xe800, too hard but tough in the angled jack, and soft enough near the shells.
  
 owning a vsonic vc02, i wouldn't buy the re-00, because of the rugged shell, plus no detachable cable. for their price, they are not a wrong purchase however. they cost near 3x than xe800 (in my last order, xe800 were <$14: re-00 are $35+$5shipping), so both options are ok.


----------



## Beatwolf

b9scrambler said:


> Ausdom S09 is pretty solid option from a Chinese make and can be picked up super cheap at times. Fit is kinda weird, but they're comfortable once you figure it out. MEE Audio M9B is another decent, inexpensive option, though I'm pretty sure Mee is an American company. There's also the ADVANCED Model 3 if you're willing to pay a little more, but they're definitely worth it. It's an excellent earphone, but again, American.


 
  
 Unfortunately I can't get my hands on the Mee ones, as i live in Europe. Will have a look at the Ausdom..do you know how long a chrage lasts on one of these?


goodluck4u said:


> I heard 2 headsets about 1year ago. cheetah is bass heavy and slightly less clear.
> D700 oem version is very very bright. I guess d700 suits for country music.


 
 Thanks for the input, I'm not one for listening to country music while training, so I will probably steer towards the cheetah's


----------



## B9Scrambler

beatwolf said:


> Unfortunately I can't get my hands on the Mee ones, as i live in Europe. Will have a look at the Ausdom..do you know how long a chrage lasts on one of these?


 
  
 Not bad actually. They claim five hours which I have exceeded once. I generally get about 4 hours, 45 minutes out of them.


----------



## jescereal

Is anyone familiar with the sound signature differences between the NiceHCK DZ7 and DZ9? I want an end-game iem at a great price. I found a nice review on the DZ9, but only impressions on the DZ7. I think the reviewer of the DZ9 said the impressions on the DZ7 were similar to his of the DZ9. Is there frequency response graphs?


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

Does anyone have experience with taobao second hand market Xianyu(闲鱼)?
I recently decided to buy a used DAC, while the item was sitting in the cart of my taobao account, awaiting for payment, however I couldn't make the payment through taobao standard route with my credit card...


----------



## silverre

rockingthearies said:


> Ah I see have read a few pages on the both the impression threads iems, I am leaning more towards the FLC8S because I can customise its sound signatures but not sure to how do both compare with each other against details, soundstage and imaging. Then again I am not going go get this immediately, going to take months to save up. So until then I will keep my options open




Maybe wait for the celeste?


----------



## rockingthearies

silverre said:


> Maybe wait for the celeste?




I am not sure hearing the things about celeste it doesn't seem like it will be affordable to me.


----------



## Hampa

About the Bluetooth id like to find a mmcx Bluetooth cable with good signal strength, preferably from AliExpress, anyone tried anything?


----------



## peter123

hampa said:


> About the Bluetooth id like to find a mmcx Bluetooth cable with good signal strength, preferably from AliExpress, anyone tried anything?




I've got this one and it works great very stable connection :

http://penonaudio.com/MMCX-Bluetooth-Earphone-Cable?search=Bluetooth

They've got a store on AE as well so maybe you can find it there.....


----------



## Hampa

peter123 said:


> I've got this one and it works great very stable connection :
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/MMCX-Bluetooth-Earphone-Cable?search=Bluetooth
> 
> They've got a store on AE as well so maybe you can find it there.....



Skickade/sent a pm


----------



## LaurenceF

Does anyone have any Gediao GD-1's for sale?
As the cable is quite fragile, I'm looking for a replacement.


----------



## c0rp1

Is there a topic about portable chinese/asian brand DACs/AMPs ?


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on the Accutone Pisces HD for those who might be interested:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/accutone-pisces-hd/reviews/17146


----------



## haiku

Just ordered this beauty
  
 https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Latest-Original-Brand-KZ-ATE-Super-Bass-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbuds-with-Mic-3-5mm-Hifi/1464008_32375675193.html?detailNewVersion=&categoryId=63705
  
 Can´t wait to hear how it sounds compared to my ATE S.


----------



## pashhtk27

hakuzen said:


> first tr
> 
> 
> when i first listened the massdrop re-00, was meh, even bah. after 200h burn-in and comparison to xe800, i think they have better instrument separation and imaging than xe800 (and maybe a bit more soundstage, as well); also resolution, they sound a bit colder and more analytical than xe800, and highs sound even more detailed and natural. tonally, they are very similar. quite neutral, flat bass, even more than xe800 (where you can hear more midbass!). maybe my perception is highly conditioned by my mood..
> ...




Thanks, that was very useful info as I have vc02 and will be getting xe800 in a few weeks. 
Guess no need to look at them anymore; I was fascinated by what some reviews mentioned as neutral and benchmark type of signature.


----------



## loomisjohnson

if anyone cares, i posted a review of the urbanfun here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/gemtune-urbanfun-hifi-dual-driver-in-ear-headphones-hybrid-balanced-armature-dynamic-earbuds/reviews/17147


----------



## Beatwolf

b9scrambler said:


> Not bad actually. They claim five hours which I have exceeded once. I generally get about 4 hours, 45 minutes out of them.


 
 That's pretty good for the price, i expected more along the lines of 2 hours.


----------



## SilentCinema

loomisjohnson said:


> if anyone cares, i posted a review of the urbanfun here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/gemtune-urbanfun-hifi-dual-driver-in-ear-headphones-hybrid-balanced-armature-dynamic-earbuds/reviews/17147




Nice review, yeh Mids are extremely clear.


----------



## peter123

Zorloo ZuperDAC for those who's curious about it:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/zorloo-zuperdac/reviews/17154


----------



## Majin

loomisjohnson said:


> if anyone cares, i posted a review of the urbanfun here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/gemtune-urbanfun-hifi-dual-driver-in-ear-headphones-hybrid-balanced-armature-dynamic-earbuds/reviews/17147


 
  
 Seems like the best value IEMs at $15? Gotta sell more of my earphones before I buy new ones.


----------



## wastan

nipit said:


> anyone already by any chance listened to dt2 plus? Also can someone compare dunu titan/ex1 to **** 4in1? Thanks.




From my treble insensitive perspective, the fiio ex1 has a better, more natural soundstage, the 4in1 is much more in your face. Detail, isolation and bass are all better in the 4in1. The treble is more prominent in the Fiio and a lot of people would say it's too much but it's well within my limits. At half the price, the 4in1 is probably the better choice unless you really like the more recessed sound of the semi-open fiio.


----------



## modjo

Just got the XE800 and two pairs of **** 4in1.
  
 Though the 4in1's bought from the same seller and has the identical physical appearance, I noticed slight but quite noticeable differences in the sound. The first is smoother and has better lower detail, while the other has tighter low and better upper detail. Both are good, and I would pick it over the TFZ 5s.  
  
 Can't say much about the XE800, I stepped on it on the first day and broke the nozzle.


----------



## c0rp1

modjo said:


> Just got the XE800 and two pairs of **** 4in1.
> 
> Though the 4in1's bought from the same seller and has the identical physical appearance, I noticed slight but quite noticeable differences in the sound. The first is smoother and has better lower detail, while the other has tighter low and better upper detail. Both are good, and I would pick it over the TFZ 5s.
> 
> Can't say much about the XE800, I stepped on it on the first day and broke the nozzle.


 
 You mean both pairs of 4in1 sound different between each other? I didn't understand that ...


----------



## modjo

c0rp1 said:


> You mean both pairs of 4in1 sound different between each other? I didn't understand that ...


 
 Yes, not much but quite noticeable.


----------



## c0rp1

modjo said:


> Yes, not much but quite noticeable.


 
 Well... that definitely sounds extremely strange...


----------



## 1clearhead

roen said:


> As a differing opinion:
> 
> Narrowbore makes the bass and the treble stronger than widebore, so it makes harsh treble harsher.


 
  
 That depends on the narrow bore you use.....There are differences in thickness at the center bore or outer silicone flange that changes the sound in general. So, the narrow bore that I use has a thicker than normal center that works in bringing down the lower treble/upper midrange harsh, which works for me. When using the wider-bore flanges it actually deminished the lower bass, which I like so much.


bjaardker said:


> 15 different types of tips including wide and narrow bore, single double and triple flange, foam silicone and silicone/foam combos. Also tried various depths of insertion.
> 
> Some worked better than others, but in the end the highs were still fatiguing and harsh for me. I loved the rest of the sound sig though, so I'm giving the DT2+ a chance.


 
  
 The DT2 Plus are definitely on my list!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .....Please, give feedback once you get them!


modjo said:


> Just got the XE800 and two pairs of **** 4in1.
> 
> Though the 4in1's bought from the same seller and has the identical physical appearance, I noticed slight but quite noticeable differences in the sound. The first is smoother and has better lower detail, while the other has tighter low and better upper detail. Both are good, and I would pick it over the TFZ 5s.
> 
> Can't say much about the XE800, I stepped on it on the first day and broke the nozzle.


 
  
 Did you try "tip-rolling"? Or better yet, try burning them in for at least 100 hours!.....Last, but not least, are you using the same MMCX wires for both?  -Just curious.


----------



## c0rp1

Asking again, cause I didn't get a response last time:
  
 Is there a topic about portable chinese/asian brand DACs/AMPs, where I can get an idea about what's good and what's not.
  
 Thanks !


----------



## omastic

audio123 said:


> agreed
> Option 1: Andromeda + xDuoo X2
> Option 2: AK380 + FLC8S
> *option 2 wins*


 
 I will have to disagree with this statement. 
  
 The AK380 might make the FLC8S perform at its level best, but it will not make it better than an Andromeda which will be driven perfectly well by the Xduoo X2. 
  
 Lets not overemphasize the importance of uber expensive sources for driving super sensitive iems.


----------



## notamethlab

c0rp1 said:


> Asking again, cause I didn't get a response last time:
> 
> Is there a topic about portable chinese/asian brand DACs/AMPs, where I can get an idea about what's good and what's not.
> 
> Thanks !



This thread would be your best bet; 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/720512/obscure-chinese-daps


----------



## CoiL

KZ ATR is VERY good for single dynamic OOTB ...for 4.65$ it`s the best SQ vs. price deal I`ve experienced yet. This is absurd. 
 Now it goes to the "burning station" and then some tip-rolling and after that to modifications... be prepared for something different this time


----------



## george_2002

I would like to share my last 2 weeks experience with JiangHai DT86. My pair was already in transit when I’ve read negative comments in previous thread, so I was little bit disappointed. I was even more disappointed when they arrived and I’ve heard them for first time (connected to Cowon Plenue D). They sounded anything but nice.  Without any big hopes I’ve decided to do some burn in, so I let play daily various music for couple of hours and usually every second day I’ve quickly checked if there are any changes.  In past I’ve heard that burn in could help, but this is different they’re now like changed IEM’s. Sound is much more open, harsh in middle disappear, they’ve got nice little warm/natural tone. To my ears they’re quite balanced with good amount of details, but not boring and I’m really enjoying music. Vocals (male/female), guitars (electric/acoustic), piano, violin.... – it all sound so natural.
 Very very happy with them.


----------



## audio123

george_2002 said:


> I would like to share my last 2 weeks experience with JiangHai DT86. My pair was already in transit when I’ve read negative comments in previous thread, so I was little bit disappointed. I was even more disappointed when they arrived and I’ve heard them for first time (connected to Cowon Plenue D). They sounded anything but nice.  Without any big hopes I’ve decided to do some burn in, so I let play daily various music for couple of hours and usually every second day I’ve quickly checked if there are any changes.  In past I’ve heard that burn in could help, but this is different they’re now like changed IEM’s. Sound is much more open, harsh in middle disappear, they’ve got nice little warm/natural tone. To my ears they’re quite balanced with good amount of details, but not boring and I’m really enjoying music. Vocals (male/female), guitars (electric/acoustic), piano, violin.... – it all sound so natural.
> Very very happy with them.


twister6 and me dont have good experience with them


----------



## TwinACStacks

george_2002 said:


> I would like to share my last 2 weeks experience with JiangHai DT86. My pair was already in transit when I’ve read negative comments in previous thread, so I was little bit disappointed. I was even more disappointed when they arrived and I’ve heard them for first time (connected to Cowon Plenue D). They sounded anything but nice.  Without any big hopes I’ve decided to do some burn in, so I let play daily various music for couple of hours and usually every second day I’ve quickly checked if there are any changes.  In past I’ve heard that burn in could help, but this is different they’re now like changed IEM’s. Sound is much more open, harsh in middle disappear, they’ve got nice little warm/natural tone. To my ears they’re quite balanced with good amount of details, but not boring and I’m really enjoying music. Vocals (male/female), guitars (electric/acoustic), piano, violin.... – it all sound so natural.
> Very very happy with them.


 





 I very much am an advocate of burn in. However, I have an initial listen then I listen about every 50-100 Hours to avoid any "hearing adaptations or Brain burn in" from entering into the equation, as some would like to insist is the cause rather than a physical change in the drivers. I also burn in 2 or 3 IEMs at a time usually so I'm QUITE certain Burn in is genuine and NOT a placebo effect. DD drivers can change radically in a short period, BA's take much longer and the effects aren't as stark.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

I will give another 2 weeks of burn in for the dt86


----------



## TwinACStacks

omastic said:


> I will have to disagree with this statement.
> 
> The AK380 might make the FLC8S perform at its level best, but it will not make it better than an Andromeda which will be driven perfectly well by the Xduoo X2.
> 
> Lets not overemphasize the importance of uber expensive sources for driving super sensitive iems.


 





 This actually is quite true. When you are talking .00025 VS .00001% THD you are talking differences that aren't even perceptible to human hearing. You would have EXTREMELY accute hearing if you could hear 1 or 2% distortion, let alone the quality of the recordings in the digital domain having  major effects on the reproduction as well, regardless of the actual Source quality/ expense.  There are just too many factors to make a blanket statement.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## ChickenButcher

I am truly surprised at how 2 identical Chinese IEMs sound so different!!
  
 The story is that I bought another pair of **** UEs cause I fell in love with the camo pattern. My original pair is carbon fiber, which I bought earlier in April (when they were first released). I received the new pair today and immediately realized that OOTB, the new pair is much better - the sound stage is wider and the highs are not as bright (I always felt that my original pair is sibilant and I had to eq it). For those that got the earlier batch of **** UEs and are not happy with them, give them another try! Now I learn my lesson not to buy Chinese IEMs immediately after they are released!
  
 P.S. Don't know if it's worth mentioning that I bought my original pair from the banned store, and the new pair from HCK Jim.


----------



## Pjer Bezuhoff

Can you help me to recognize is it **** UE (1DD) or UEs (1DD+1BA) ?
  
 Ordered UEs, but it sounds like Dynamic only.
 On my pic looks like no BA driver in the sound canal.

  
  
 Can anybody post a picture of UEs (very close to sound canal)
  
 thanks


----------



## hakuzen

pjer bezuhoff said:


> Can you help me to recognize is it **** UE (1DD) or UEs (1DD+1BA) ?
> 
> Ordered UEs, but it sounds like Dynamic only.
> On my pic looks like no BA driver in the sound canal.
> ...


 

 that one is 1DD. it happened to me, as well. jim from hck sent me a replacement (together with box and tips).
 in my last order of **** ues to hck, the shipping took very long, and the **** ues were missing: another wait month..
 pic of **** 1DD (no BA in the nozzle), like yours:


----------



## Pjer Bezuhoff

Thanks for reply,
 I ordered my in HotFi store on Ali,
 compare to my **** 4in1 it's like Opel and Ferrari!
  
 by the way, i'm glad that I can "already" hear  difference between DD and hybrid IEMs 
  
 Listen Onkyo HA-200 with **** 4in1 and I can hear the difference between 16/44 and 24/96 music
  
 br,


----------



## kahaluu

audio123 said:


> I will give another 2 weeks of burn in for the dt86


 
 I've had a bad experience with the DT86 too. I don't think any more burn in will do them any justice. The tuning of these phones is just terrible.


----------



## audio123

kahaluu said:


> I've had a bad experience with the DT86 too. I don't think any more burn in will do them any justice. The tuning of these phones is just terrible.


agreed but one member experience turned from bad to good so let continue burning in


----------



## mochill

+1


----------



## kahaluu

audio123 said:


> agreed but one member experience turned from bad to good so let continue burning in


 
 Well, it's your call. I don't think you'll hear a dramatic difference though.


----------



## mochill

The veil is going away


----------



## Brian Coffey

Anybody seen these yet? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-Syllable-D900-Mini-Headphone-Bluetooth-Stereo-Wireless-Earphone-Headset-Handsfree-Mini-Earbud-with-microphone/2672009_32746607130.html?spm=a2g01.8047711.2169899.4.K82ygR


----------



## fonkepala

I received my XE800 last week. Have been burning them in for almost 48hrs and then took a listen. At first I thought wth how could they sound so thin, then I found out I wasn't getting a good seal with the stock tips so I changed to the large stock ones. Still no seal! Had to rummage around in my IEM drawer, finally found a suitably large enough tip from an old Sony IEM I have and that's what I've been using. I've tried the other tips I have (Comply T200, KZ tips, Xiaomi tips) and all of them either didn't give me a good seal or weren't able to fit onto the nozzle.
  
 The XE800 sound fine, but maybe a bit too bright/bass lean for me even with a good seal. Nozzles that can rotate seem to be quite awkward. Cable is very thin and fragile looking and feeling.
  
 Anyone else having this much trouble with tips for the XE800? What other 3rd party tips are you guys using with them?


----------



## Roen

fonkepala said:


> I received my XE800 last week. Have been burning them in for almost 48hrs and then took a listen. At first I thought wth how could they sound so thin, then I found out I wasn't getting a good seal with the stock tips so I changed to the large stock ones. Still no seal! Had to rummage around in my IEM drawer, finally found a suitably large enough tip from an old Sony IEM I have and that's what I've been using. I've tried the other tips I have (Comply T200, KZ tips, Xiaomi tips) and all of them either didn't give me a good seal or weren't able to fit onto the nozzle.
> 
> The XE800 sound fine, but maybe a bit too bright/bass lean for me even with a good seal. Nozzles that can rotate seem to be quite awkward. Cable is very thin and fragile looking and feeling.
> 
> Anyone else having this much trouble with tips for the XE800? What other 3rd party tips are you guys using with them?


 Comply T200, nozzle too big or too small?


----------



## Shawn71

brian coffey said:


> Anybody seen these yet? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-Syllable-D900-Mini-Headphone-Bluetooth-Stereo-Wireless-Earphone-Headset-Handsfree-Mini-Earbud-with-microphone/2672009_32746607130.html?spm=a2g01.8047711.2169899.4.K82ygR




Its been there @lmue for quite some time......

 http://www.lendmeurears.com/syllable-d900s-mini-wireless-bluetooth-earbuds/


----------



## hakuzen

Quote:


fonkepala said:


> I received my XE800 last week. Have been burning them in for almost 48hrs and then took a listen. At first I thought wth how could they sound so thin, then I found out I wasn't getting a good seal with the stock tips so I changed to the large stock ones. Still no seal! Had to rummage around in my IEM drawer, finally found a suitably large enough tip from an old Sony IEM I have and that's what I've been using. I've tried the other tips I have (Comply T200, KZ tips, Xiaomi tips) and all of them either didn't give me a good seal or weren't able to fit onto the nozzle.
> 
> The XE800 sound fine, but maybe a bit too bright/bass lean for me even with a good seal. Nozzles that can rotate seem to be quite awkward. Cable is very thin and fragile looking and feeling.
> 
> Anyone else having this much trouble with tips for the XE800? What other 3rd party tips are you guys using with them?


 

 i use stock large tips, filled with foam (kind of sony hybrids). but tried new kz's dark gray yesterday (large size, no foam filled) and sealed perfectly as well. you'll get better bass.


----------



## modjo

fonkepala said:


> I received my XE800 last week. Have been burning them in for almost 48hrs and then took a listen. At first I thought wth how could they sound so thin, then I found out I wasn't getting a good seal with the stock tips so I changed to the large stock ones. Still no seal! Had to rummage around in my IEM drawer, finally found a suitably large enough tip from an old Sony IEM I have and that's what I've been using. I've tried the other tips I have (Comply T200, KZ tips, Xiaomi tips) and all of them either didn't give me a good seal or weren't able to fit onto the nozzle.
> 
> The XE800 sound fine, but maybe a bit too bright/bass lean for me even with a good seal. Nozzles that can rotate seem to be quite awkward. Cable is very thin and fragile looking and feeling.
> 
> Anyone else having this much trouble with tips for the XE800? What other 3rd party tips are you guys using with them?


 
 The cable is not as weak as you (and what I previously) thought.


----------



## Ruben123

majin said:


> Seems like the best value IEMs at $15? Gotta sell more of my earphones before I buy new ones.




I shouldn't have seen this


----------



## Ruben123

loomisjohnson said:


> if anyone cares, i posted a review of the urbanfun here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/gemtune-urbanfun-hifi-dual-driver-in-ear-headphones-hybrid-balanced-armature-dynamic-earbuds/reviews/17147




Do you happen to have (heard) the xe800 and/out havi b3?


----------



## Majin

ruben123 said:


> Do you happen to have (heard) the xe800 and/out havi b3?


 
  
 He does have the vivo xe800 in his inventory.


----------



## fonkepala

roen said:


> Comply T200, nozzle too big or too small?


 
  
 I've tried the XE800 with both Comply TS100 and T500 (sorry T200 earlier was a typo). The nozzles of the XE800 were too big for the TS100 and were too small for the T400.
  


hakuzen said:


> Quote:
> 
> i use stock large tips, filled with foam (kind of sony hybrids). but tried new kz's dark gray yesterday (large size, no foam filled) and sealed perfectly as well. you'll get better bass.


 
  
 Ok, thanks for the tip. The new KZ tips that you tried, were they the 'star' ones?
  
  


modjo said:


> The cable is not as weak as you (and what I previously) thought.


 
  
 I see, well that's good to know at least. They're very tangly though.


----------



## RvTrav

fonkepala said:


> I received my XE800 last week. Have been burning them in for almost 48hrs and then took a listen. At first I thought wth how could they sound so thin, then I found out I wasn't getting a good seal with the stock tips so I changed to the large stock ones. Still no seal! Had to rummage around in my IEM drawer, finally found a suitably large enough tip from an old Sony IEM I have and that's what I've been using. I've tried the other tips I have (Comply T200, KZ tips, Xiaomi tips) and all of them either didn't give me a good seal or weren't able to fit onto the nozzle.
> 
> The XE800 sound fine, but maybe a bit too bright/bass lean for me even with a good seal. Nozzles that can rotate seem to be quite awkward. Cable is very thin and fragile looking and feeling.
> 
> Anyone else having this much trouble with tips for the XE800? What other 3rd party tips are you guys using with them?


 

 ​I had the same problem as you.  Found the new style KZ tips, like the ones that come with the KZ HD9 worked well for me.  These tips can be purchased separately and are not very expensive.  I found the XE800 very bright out of  the box as well, burnt them in over the weekend and still found them bright.  Put them back on to burn in for another 10 days and found the treble was much better. The Vivo XE800s convinced me that burn in can significantly change the sound from some earphones.  Once I found tips that worked well and rotated the nozzles to the best position I found that these are very comfortable.


----------



## loomisjohnson

ruben123 said:


> Do you happen to have (heard) the xe800 and/out havi b3?


 

 i do have the xe800--it's brighter than the urbanfun and has less midbass presence. treble extension and detail are very comparable, with the vivo sounding almost more "lifelike" and the urbanfun being less sparkly/colored. the urbanfun sounds a little bigger/wider. i've only heard the havi briefly--from memory it had the same sort of balanced signature and very good instrumental separation, but more overall oomph/note thickness--the urbanfun really is pretty neutral.


----------



## robervaul

More hybrids sub $30
 The year is not over.


  

 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/E-MI-CI880-hybrid-earphone-with-mic-metal-manufacturing-shocking-sound-quality-HIFI-copper-wires-Headset/32755542997.html


----------



## polychroma23

ruben123 said:


> Do you happen to have (heard) the xe800 and/out havi b3?


 
  
 I have both, just received the Havis yesterday. Based on my preferences, Havi is quite a league above XE800 IMO. Havis got wider soundstage, neutral sound sig (with small treble roll-off), better separation and imaging. XE800 on the other hand has a bright sound sig, better timbre, better treble extension.


----------



## Ahmad313

robervaul said:


> More hybrids sub $30
> The year is not over.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very beautiful design,  how about the sound quality ,???


----------



## slowpickr

ahmad313 said:


> Very beautiful design,  how about the sound quality ,???


 
 Guessing someone will have to take one for the team...


----------



## robervaul

slowpickr said:


> Guessing someone will have to take one for the team...


 
 You. haha.


----------



## Ruben123

polychroma23 said:


> I have both, just received the Havis yesterday. Based on my preferences, Havi is quite a league above XE800 IMO. Havis got wider soundstage, neutral sound sig (with small treble roll-off), better separation and imaging. XE800 on the other hand has a bright sound sig, better timbre, better treble extension.




I know as I own them both but was wondering how they would compare to the urbanfun , but thanks anyway


----------



## Ruben123

loomisjohnson said:


> i do have the xe800--it's brighter than the urbanfun and has less midbass presence. treble extension and detail are very comparable, with the vivo sounding almost more "lifelike" and the urbanfun being less sparkly/colored. the urbanfun sounds a little bigger/wider. i've only heard the havi briefly--from memory it had the same sort of balanced signature and very good instrumental separation, but more overall oomph/note thickness--the urbanfun really is pretty neutral.




Thanks. Does the urban fun have much more bass? I like xe800s bass but kind of find the midrange a bit thin. Highs are somewhat too present also, by a tad. Havis are both relaxed and very precise, which resembles the urban fun more you think?


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the Hidizs AP60: http://www.head-fi.org/products/hidizs-ap60-hifi-mini-bluetooth-lossless-mp3-portable-music-player-black/reviews/17169


----------



## TwinACStacks

slowpickr said:


> Guessing someone will have to take one for the team...


 






 I'm checking into it now. I just messaged the seller. They have 2 stores. In one the CI880 is $49, in the other $25. Problem is, in the cheaper one the BLACK won't highlight. So I sent Him/Her a message asking about this. For $49 you CAN highlight the black. This should be interesting. They are out of Black in ONE store?
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

@TwinACStacks They're charging more because Black is slimming.


----------



## loomisjohnson

ruben123 said:


> Thanks. Does the urban fun have much more bass? I like xe800s bass but kind of find the midrange a bit thin. Highs are somewhat too present also, by a tad. Havis are both relaxed and very precise, which resembles the urban fun more you think?


 

 the urbanfun has more bass than the xe800. again, going from memory, the havi would be closer to the urbanfun in the sense that both are pretty neutral and not bright like the vivo. i do like the vivo alot--it's high end reproduction is remarkable--but have to admit that overall the urbanfun is a notch above.


----------



## Majin

loomisjohnson said:


> the urbanfun has more bass than the xe800. again, going from memory, the havi would be closer to the urbanfun in the sense that both are pretty neutral and not bright like the vivo. i do like the vivo alot--it's high end reproduction is remarkable--but have to admit that overall the urbanfun is a notch above.


 
  
 In your review you mentioned they were available for $14, was that on aliexpress?


----------



## loomisjohnson

majin said:


> In your review you mentioned they were available for $14, was that on aliexpress?


 
 i was repeating a rumor--they might have been that cheap on taboao or something. i now see them for $17 on ali + there's discount coupons. ridiculous proces in any event.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the C1002 Capsule! Read about it here.
  
  
​  ​


----------



## slowpickr

robervaul said:


> You. haha.


 
 The wife hasn't given me my allowance this week so I'm short of funds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. They look promising though.


----------



## HiFiChris

Does anybody have experience with the Sabaj Audio D1?


----------



## bhazard

The Urbanfun has gone into the Vivo effect. At retail prices, both don't compete anymore. At sub $20, they dominate.


----------



## Ruben123

bhazard said:


> The Urbanfun has gone into the Vivo effect. At retail prices, both don't compete anymore. At sub $20, they dominate.




I assume it's still a nice iem at below $20? I like the vivo but they're not my cup of tea, the havi is though. Would you say the urban fun is more like the havi than the vivo?


----------



## Ruben123

loomisjohnson said:


> the urbanfun has more bass than the xe800. again, going from memory, the havi would be closer to the urbanfun in the sense that both are pretty neutral and not bright like the vivo. i do like the vivo alot--it's high end reproduction is remarkable--but have to admit that overall the urbanfun is a notch above.




Thank you. Is the bass much more present and are the mids better on the urban fun?


----------



## loomisjohnson

ruben123 said:


> Thank you. Is the bass much more present and are the mids better on the urban fun?


 

 the vivo actually has some subbass impact, tho not a lot of midbass presence--the urbanfun definitely has more midbass. as for midrange, they're both very clean and detailed.


----------



## Cinder

brian coffey said:


> Anybody seen these yet? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-Syllable-D900-Mini-Headphone-Bluetooth-Stereo-Wireless-Earphone-Headset-Handsfree-Mini-Earbud-with-microphone/2672009_32746607130.html?spm=a2g01.8047711.2169899.4.K82ygR


 
  
  


shawn71 said:


> Its been there @lmue for quite some time......
> 
> http://www.lendmeurears.com/syllable-d900s-mini-wireless-bluetooth-earbuds/


 
 I am currently reviewing them right now. Initial impressions on SQ are not positive.


----------



## Brian Coffey

cinder said:


> I am currently reviewing them right now. Initial impressions on SQ are not positive.


 
 Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Vidal

I got the Auglamour RX1 today which I really like as it seems to fit my ears better than the Monk/Ty Hi-Z. Is the wooden slab meant to be a phone stand?
  
 Other arrivals today - Remax S1 Pro, control button broke within minutes of arriving. The sound seems pretty ropey, not sure if there's an problem but certainly wouldn't recommend them. The Vots XE800 lookalikes ended up in the bin 20secs after first listening. Crappo!
  
 LZ A03s also arrived not much to say really, they're a decent single dynamic, I thought I read some people found the treble too much with these but I can't say I noticed that.
  
 And finally I got a replacement for my Mannhas C190s which got snagged on a door handle, I'm a v. happy bunny again.


----------



## vapman

vidal said:


> I got the Auglamour RX1 today which I really like as it seems to fit my ears better than the Monk/Ty Hi-Z. *Is the wooden slab meant to be a phone stand?*


 
 Yup that's exactly what it is =) the rx1 is a great earbud.


----------



## thanderbird

Someone could indicate a good smartphone (china) to listen to music. I have a preference for ALI products


----------



## Holypal

thanderbird said:


> [COLOR=212121]Someone could indicate a good smartphone (china) to listen to music. I have a preference for ALI products[/COLOR]




Lenovo Vibe X3 C50 version. I think it's 200 USD on Ali. It has ess9018k2m dac and three opa1612 at amp stage. Can't beat this price/performance ratio.

It supports 256gb tf card. And it gets Poweramp's support. Use poweramp_v3 704 build.


----------



## FUYU

thanderbird said:


> [COLOR=212121]Someone could indicate a good smartphone (china) to listen to music. I have a preference for ALI products[/COLOR]




Why just don't get a DAP, instead? 
For smartphones: The ZTE Axon 7 is pretty nice. To be honest, most modern Smartphones should be sufficient nowadays. Even my old S3 sounds not all that bad. Well, for IEMs at least...


----------



## Cinder

fuyu said:


> Why just don't get a DAP, instead?
> For smartphones: The ZTE Axon 7 is pretty nice. To be honest, most modern Smartphones should be sufficient nowadays. Even my old S3 sounds not all that bad. Well, for IEMs at least...


 
 I've tested the Axon 7, and it's got a meh sound, and isn't noticeably better than my dinky 6P's DAC. I think this is likely due to its heavy bass-boosting. If you want a neutral output, I'd certainly go the route of a DAP.


----------



## Niyologist

cinder said:


> I've tested the Axon 7, and it's got a meh sound, and isn't noticeably better than my dinky 6P's DAC. I think this is likely due to its heavy bass-boosting. If you want a neutral output, I'd certainly go the route of a DAP.




Yeah. Even my AP60 has a more likeable sound than my Axon 7.


----------



## Temple

With the recent mention of Bluetooth options for IEM I found this and wanted to see if anyone has tried one out yet.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-Earphone-IE8-IE80-IE800-Cable-Bluetooth-Version-with-Microphone-Upgrade-Replacement-Bluetooth-Audio-Cable-Line/32702816518.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.136.gTGJhc&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10069_10084_10083_10017_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10078_10079_10073_10070_421_420_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_3&btsid=c2e36333-e3f2-468c-9228-1aecc35e5ba5


----------



## Cinder

niyologist said:


> Yeah. Even my AP60 has a more likeable sound than my Axon 7.


 
 Agreed, and it is almost an exact opposite sound signature.


----------



## mochill

thanderbird said:


> [COLOR=212121]Someone could indicate a good smartphone (china) to listen to music. I have a preference for ALI products[/COLOR]


what price range


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> My take on the C1002 Capsule! Read about it here.
> 
> 
> ​  ​


 
 Finally, a review on the 1more C1002 Capsule's! Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


bhazard said:


> The Urbanfun has gone into the Vivo effect. At retail prices, both don't compete anymore. At sub $20, they dominate.


 
  
 Yup! The Urbanfun is a great deal at that price in SQ and in Quality!


----------



## jescereal

How do you all feel about this post regarding multi-BA's being inferior? http://www.head-fi.org/t/679046/comparison-review-the-quads-westone-w4r-vs-logitech-ue-900-vs-sony-xba-40
  
 Is a single dynamic driver (in an earbud) really that much superior to most name-brand multi-BA's? Are multi-BA's that flawed? Where does that leave more expensive Chinese multi-BA iems if brand-name companies cant even get crossover right according to the author? I posted in the sub-100 thread and wanted to hear opinions on this thread.


----------



## Cinder

jescereal said:


> How do you all feel about this post regarding multi-BA's being inferior? http://www.head-fi.org/t/679046/comparison-review-the-quads-westone-w4r-vs-logitech-ue-900-vs-sony-xba-40
> 
> Is a single dynamic driver (in an earbud) really that much superior to most name-brand multi-BA's? Are multi-BA's that flawed? Where does that leave more expensive Chinese multi-BA iems if brand-name companies cant even get crossover right according to the author? I posted in the sub-100 thread and wanted to hear opinions on this thread.


 
 I think that its definitely possible. In fact, some of my favorite IEMs, the C&M 01'16, use a single dynamic driver. Similarly, my all time favorite IEM, the Accutone Pisces BA, uses a single dynamic driver and a single BA driver. I think people are mistaking BA's as something that make standard DDs obsolete; this is far from true. High-quality sound from multi-BA setups requires complex and expensive cross-over circuits, something I doubt these copy-cat IEM makers can truly achieve for such a tiny price.
  
 Just my two cents.


----------



## rockingthearies

jescereal said:


> How do you all feel about this post regarding multi-BA's being inferior? http://www.head-fi.org/t/679046/comparison-review-the-quads-westone-w4r-vs-logitech-ue-900-vs-sony-xba-40
> 
> Is a single dynamic driver (in an earbud) really that much superior to most name-brand multi-BA's? Are multi-BA's that flawed? Where does that leave more expensive Chinese multi-BA iems if brand-name companies cant even get crossover right according to the author? I posted in the sub-100 thread and wanted to hear opinions on this thread.




I think the author is just trying to make a point that price is not all that is to a pair or earpiece. Like a cheap earpiece does not mean it is bad and like a expensive earpiece does not mean it is good either. Don't think he is saying multiple BA's are flawed either but I think he is saying that those multiple BA's at such a high price should afford better quality for their housing if cheaper iems could do it too. Lets take the SE846 for example (I've not tried it yet), but is it good? Definitely by all the reviews you can roughly tell it is a good pair of earpiece. But the price to performance ratio could be poor? Now lets take the VE Monk+ for example, is it good? Yeah it is. Better than the SE846? I highly doubt so. But its price to performance sure punches way higher than the SE846. It kind of boils down to your personal choice at the end of the day, do you want just performance packed earpieces at a very high premium or are you fine settling with good price to performance ratio earpieces that punches into higher price range earpieces but do not beat some of the TOTL earpieces


----------



## yakiddenme

Haven't been on this thread in a while, glad to see we got a new one made up. What's been all the rage lately in terms of budget iem/earbuds? My RE-400s died on me and I've been looking for a nice daily driver replacement set.


----------



## Lurk650

jescereal said:


> How do you all feel about this post regarding multi-BA's being inferior? http://www.head-fi.org/t/679046/comparison-review-the-quads-westone-w4r-vs-logitech-ue-900-vs-sony-xba-40
> 
> Is a single dynamic driver (in an earbud) really that much superior to most name-brand multi-BA's? Are multi-BA's that flawed? Where does that leave more expensive Chinese multi-BA iems if brand-name companies cant even get crossover right according to the author? I posted in the sub-100 thread and wanted to hear opinions on this thread.




Like I said in the other thread. It's from 2013. It's pretty moot considering BA technology then and now


----------



## smy1

Which headphone has a similar sound signature of the **** 4 in 1 but a upgrade.


----------



## modjo

cinder said:


> I think that its definitely possible. In fact, some of my favorite IEMs, the C&M 01'16, use a single dynamic driver. Similarly, my all time favorite IEM, the Accutone Pisces BA, uses a single dynamic driver and a single BA driver. I think people are mistaking BA's as something that make standard DDs obsolete; this is far from true. High-quality sound from multi-BA setups requires complex and expensive cross-over circuits, something I doubt these copy-cat IEM makers can truly achieve for such a tiny price.
> 
> Just my two cents.


 
 As long they have the wit and will, yes, I believe they can.


----------



## polychroma23

ruben123 said:


> I know as I own them both but was wondering how they would compare to the urbanfun , but thanks anyway


 
  


loomisjohnson said:


> the urbanfun has more bass than the xe800. again, going from memory, the havi would be closer to the urbanfun in the sense that both are pretty neutral and not bright like the vivo. i do like the vivo alot--it's high end reproduction is remarkable--but have to admit that overall the urbanfun is a notch above.


 
  
 Welp, made me pull the trigger along with Einsear T2 and MM TKH1


----------



## all999

Anyone here get his **** DT2 Plus shipping info yet?


----------



## ForceMajeure

New TFZ Balance 2/2m to be released soon
Balance 2M is standard MMCX connection socket model supposedly same sound as the Balance 2 that will not have detachable cable.
  
The Balance will use a N52 neodymium magnet with dual chamber design
As its name implies it is supposed to be a more balance approach sound signature-wise than the TFZ S 1/3/5 series.
Shells are made of magnesium alloy material.
  
  
 http://news.cnw.com.cn/news-china/htm2016/20161024_333995.shtml


----------



## Holypal

forcemajeure said:


> New TFZ Balance 2/2m to be released soon
> Balance 2M is standard MMCX connection socket model supposedly same sound as the Balance 2 that will not have detachable cable.
> 
> The Balance will use a N52 neodymium magnet with dual chamber design
> ...


 
  
N52 neodymium magnet sounds interesting.


----------



## CoiL

Look kind of ugly to me but hope they sound good. Nozzle seems also too short for me.


----------



## Yobster69

forcemajeure said:


> New TFZ Balance 2/2m to be released soon
> [COLOR=313131]Balance 2M is standard MMCX connection socket model supposedly same sound as the Balance 2 that will not have detachable cable.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=313131]The Balance will use a N52 neodymium magnet with dual chamber design[/COLOR]
> ...


Looks interesting, though no news on their series 7 yet???


----------



## ForceMajeure

No idea about the TFZ 7.


----------



## modjo

forcemajeure said:


> New TFZ Balance 2/2m to be released soon
> Balance 2M is standard MMCX connection socket model supposedly same sound as the Balance 2 that will not have detachable cable.
> 
> The Balance will use a N52 neodymium magnet with dual chamber design
> ...


 
 Fat and ugly. It's heaven and hell compared to 7s..


----------



## Lurk650

polychroma23 said:


> Welp, made me pull the trigger along with Einsear T2 and MM TKH1




Hope you like the MM. Give it a long burn in. Tip roll. Enjoy the bass.


----------



## thanderbird

holypal said:


> Lenovo Vibe X3 C50 version. I think it's 200 USD on Ali. It has ess9018k2m dac and three opa1612 at amp stage. Can't beat this price/performance ratio.
> 
> It supports 256gb tf card. And it gets Poweramp's support. Use poweramp_v3 704 build.




Tks friend!!!


----------



## thanderbird

mochill said:


> what price range


 $200


----------



## RedJohn456

forcemajeure said:


> New TFZ Balance 2/2m to be released soon
> Balance 2M is standard MMCX connection socket model supposedly same sound as the Balance 2 that will not have detachable cable.
> 
> The Balance will use a N52 neodymium magnet with dual chamber design
> ...


 
  
 Oh nice finally they are talking about it   Its gonna come out in the next 3 weeks or so, first in the new line of "Balance iems". Two variants 2 and 2M(Removeable cable)
  
 MSRP tentative 199-239.00 usd. 
  
 Officially
  


  


> *BALANCE 2/2M*: A totally new series following the principle of “BALANCE THOUGHT". It has profounder understanding on sound reduction compared with SERIES series. In addition, it performs to every single details on materials and process technology etc. to be dedicated to providing a more intimate and extremely comfortable experience. BALANCE 2M is the replaceable version of MMCX.


 
   
 Quote:


> *BALANCE 4*: Providing preferable sound field, resolution, reduction and control force.


 
   
 Quote:


> *BALANCE 6*: Comprehensively upgraded limited version based on BALANCE 4.


 
  
  
 I will be creating the official thread later on 
  
  
  
 PS series 7 will be coming out later in the year.


----------



## robervaul

TrinityFZ ?


----------



## Enuma-elis

Hi guys. I just got an email from Gareth from Topeco Electronics on aliexpress that my CIEM hybrid earphones are ready to be shipped. They are making some really cheap but interesting-lookin CIEM earphones (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hisenior-Hybrid-DD-Knowles-BA-Balanced-Armature-ED-TWFK-Drivers-UIEM-CIEM-Noise-Cancelling-In-Ear/32734529283.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.yIY1tX ). I noticed this company about a month and a half ago and actually I guess I mentioned the CIEMs on the old thread but there were no experiences with them. decided to pull the trigger nevertheless. Here are some photos of my CIEMs from Gareth.


----------



## TwinACStacks

twinacstacks said:


> I'm checking into it now. I just messaged the seller. They have 2 stores. In one the CI880 is $49, in the other $25. Problem is, in the cheaper one the BLACK won't highlight. So I sent Him/Her a message asking about this. For $49 you CAN highlight the black. This should be interesting. They are out of Black in ONE store?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Getting back to my original post on the CI880, Here is the seller's response:
  
*nyia xiang*: Dear friend
 Black headphones have no inventory
  
 Si I guess if you want the Black ones you have to pay 2x at the other store?
  
 Not a good sign....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Getting back to my original post on the CI880, Here is the seller's response:
> 
> *nyia xiang*: Dear friend
> 
> ...




What does your Moni tracking show? Mine was processed through Shenzen yesterday


----------



## Ahmad313

Today I ordered for a upgrade cable, 
 looks very beautiful.


----------



## mochill

redjohn456 said:


> forcemajeure said:
> 
> 
> > New TFZ Balance 2/2m to be released soon
> ...


balance 6 :d


----------



## CoiL

This is *purely subjective out of my gear and to my preferences* but leaving this out here....
  
 KZ ATR (modified) + small KZ "Starline tips" *>* **** 4in1, Magaosi BK50, LZ A2S, HLSX808 (modified) and some others. 
  
I`m quite speechless myself and don`t actually believe what I`m saying and You can call me crazy but... it seems to be so. 
I hope this is not just "new toy" syndrome... but it`s hard to say so, because, they are in same league with my ATE FF-mod (which is still my favorite IEM considering all SQ aspects). 
Soon to say if they will top them over but it might be possible after further modifications.


----------



## blackkzero

loving this thread, is daily reading to me. Thanks to all of you for the recomendations and for caring about our wallets


----------



## all999

lurk650 said:


> What does your Moni tracking show? Mine was processed through Shenzen yesterday


 
  
 Mine will be here tommorow.


----------



## Lurk650

all999 said:


> Mine will be here tommorow.




Lucky! Do you have the "predecessor" to compare to? 

After the Moni it will be my PM6 hopefully in November/December. I also really want the Lyra II but just too much money for me right for now.


----------



## all999

lurk650 said:


> Lucky! Do you have the "predecessor" to compare to?
> 
> After the Moni it will be my PM6 hopefully in November/December. I also really want the Lyra II but just too much money for me right for now.


 
 Nope, my first Moni. What is the predecessor of it? I'm also waiting for my PM6. For more than two months now and it still at least month before us.


----------



## DeLuX

enuma-elis said:


> Hi guys. I just got an email from Gareth from Topeco Electronics on aliexpress that my CIEM hybrid earphones are ready to be shipped. They are making some really cheap but interesting-lookin CIEM earphones (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hisenior-Hybrid-DD-Knowles-BA-Balanced-Armature-ED-TWFK-Drivers-UIEM-CIEM-Noise-Cancelling-In-Ear/32734529283.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.yIY1tX ). I noticed this company about a month and a half ago and actually I guess I mentioned the CIEMs on the old thread but there were no experiences with them. decided to pull the trigger nevertheless. Here are some photos of my CIEMs from Gareth.




How was the ordering process? Don't really se any info about on the sellers site? Did they mention the signature of the different configurations? I'm eager to hear your impressions! Btw doesn't the nozzles look kind of short?


----------



## Lurk650

all999 said:


> Nope, my first Moni. What is the predecessor of it? I'm also waiting for my PM6. For more than two months now and it still at least month before us.




The Moni appears to be based off the banned from discussion DQSM D2. At least the shell. This is by a different, much larger company apparently. According to seller the Moni is less harsh and more bass than the D2, which is currently my top IEM... Also most expensive til the PM6


----------



## Skullophile

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/540510611989.html

Has anybody tried this one?


----------



## MuZo2

Specs look good for price, but not sure of tuning.


----------



## carltonh

I received my Remax RM-S1, and before I give my opinions, I think I'm hearing driver flex, but I've never actually heard it before in any of my IEMs. The right side makes a bit of a crumpling sound as I push it or pull it out of my ear. I can use different tips, same thing. I can put it in the other ear to confirm that it is the IEM and not my ear, and the same thing happens in the other ear. This is all regardless of whether music is playing or not. The good news is that once it is in a stable position in my ear, it does not happen at all.


----------



## jescereal

chickenbutcher said:


> I am truly surprised at how 2 identical Chinese IEMs sound so different!!
> 
> The story is that I bought another pair of **** UEs cause I fell in love with the camo pattern. My original pair is carbon fiber, which I bought earlier in April (when they were first released). I received the new pair today and immediately realized that OOTB, the new pair is much better - the sound stage is wider and the highs are not as bright (I always felt that my original pair is sibilant and I had to eq it). For those that got the earlier batch of **** UEs and are not happy with them, give them another try! Now I learn my lesson not to buy Chinese IEMs immediately after they are released!
> 
> P.S. Don't know if it's worth mentioning that I bought my original pair from the banned store, and the new pair from HCK Jim.


 
  
 I purchased mine from the banned store and they're just like you describe. Huuuuuge soundstage and highs that that are not too bright. Amazing iem. Are you 100% sure the new UES sounds different from the old? Same nozzles, cables? It's possible they tuned the drivers differently after feedback. 

 This post suggest that maybe they've been changed since as early as August since his impressions match ours:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/33615#post_12827962
  
   





> I've listened to some chinese IEMs and so far the best for me is the **** UEs. These IEMs sound INCREDIBLE. The bass is tight, not muddy, moderated. The treble is smooth, not analytical, cristal clear. And the midrange is the best part, it's airy, elevated, clear, smooth, natural. The vocals are fantastic, not inside your head but around your ears. I strongly recommend the **** UEs.


----------



## jescereal

carltonh said:


> I received my Remax RM-S1, and before I give my opinions, I think I'm hearing driver flex, but I've never actually heard it before in any of my IEMs. The right side makes a bit of a crumpling sound as I push it or pull it out of my ear. I can use different tips, same thing. I can put it in the other ear to confirm that it is the IEM and not my ear, and the same thing happens in the other ear. This is all regardless of whether music is playing or not. The good news is that once it is in a stable position in my ear, it does not happen at all.


 
 I hear that, but it's just something my ears do. I can stick my finger in there and if I find the sweet spot, I can make them do that crumbling sound. Super annoying.


----------



## rockingthearies

How do the **** UE match up against Urbanfun?


----------



## carltonh

jescereal said:


> I hear that, but it's just something my ears do. I can stick my finger in there and if I find the sweet spot, I can make them do that crumbling sound. Super annoying.


 

 Well, I think I have proven that it is not my ears. No other of 100 IEMs does this for me. If I switch ear tips, no change. If I switch sides on the RM-S1, then the problem switches sides so that I only have it in the opposite ear. By process of elimination, the problem lies only with the right IEM.


----------



## bhazard

My first review in awhile. Got the yips after the whole QT5 fiasco and lost a lot of desire and confidence to review. I should have some more time in the coming months to do a bunch more.
  
 Simgot EN700
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/simgot-en700-in-ear-dynamic-earphone-24-original/reviews/17186


----------



## WardrumMastodon

Really like my piston 3's but I'm looking for something a little more higher end. Can you guys recommend something?


----------



## HiFiChris

ahmad313 said:


> Today I ordered for a upgrade cable,
> looks very beautiful.


 
  
 Where and how much? It looks nice indeed!


----------



## AudioNewbi3

skullophile said:


> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/540510611989.html
> 
> Has anybody tried this one?


 
 That IEM is from the same manufacturer as the Super Audio 6 Driver BA.


----------



## Enuma-elis

delux said:


> How was the ordering process? Don't really se any info about on the sellers site? Did they mention the signature of the different configurations? I'm eager to hear your impressions! Btw doesn't the nozzles look kind of short?


 
 Yep, that was my first impression, that the nozzles look a bit short, but I think the second photo deceives a bit(moreover it seem I§ve got rather flat canals which might have to add some complexity to the process). The site is rather messy but the ordering process was really good, Gareth had a lot of time for my questions so I am happy about this part of the deal. There is a table near the bottom of the website which mentions different sound tuning of different models (but to be honest I have not paid it too much attention, I wanted to try the cheapest 1 + 1 and get the impression about craftsmanship etc.) I will post new photos and more impressions when they came + full review after some listening time with them.


----------



## pashhtk27

Received and had a quick listen to the **** 4in1. I'm very impressed. It was a gamble on my part, as I like my mids, have ears that prefer smaller iem housings, and listen to very sibilant music. Luckily my fears got quickly evaporated as while these have quite a lot of treble, but causes almost zero sibilance unlike some other earphones I have. And they fit me like a glove with the stock tips and have a good wide soundstage and bass that isn't very intrusive. The built feels very solid and reassuring, and while the cable is on the thinner side, it's a good cable.
 I'll roll tips when I get some time, but I really hope the treble settles down a little bit. If it doesn't I'll just EQ it. Not that I have a big problem with the elevated treble. 

 Now just awaiting the Vivos.


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> The Moni appears to be based off the banned from discussion DQSM D2. At least the shell. This is by a different, much larger company apparently. According to seller the Moni is less harsh and more bass than the D2, which is currently my top IEM... Also most expensive til the PM6




I'm also curious about the Moni One. Had a chat with AK store and asked how it compares to the other one and the answer was that it's smoother and has less soundstage width. The other one has huge soundstage so a bit less with an overall smoother presentation should potentially be very good.


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> I'm also curious about the Moni One. Had a chat with AK store and asked how it compares to the other one and the answer was that it's smoother and has less soundstage width. The other one has huge soundstage so a bit less with an overall smoother presentation should potentially be very good.




Interesting. I don't mind a smaller stage. Hopefully not too smooth like the A2S apparently is


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> Interesting. I don't mind a smaller stage. Hopefully not too smooth like the A2S apparently is




Yeah, I'm also fine with a smaller stage as long as it's not too intimate.


----------



## modjo

What's your budget?


----------



## rockingthearies

Hi I know this should not belong here but do you know any good sub $100 usb dac that can be compatible with most streaming apps on mobile devices and can be used with laptops. Mainly driving iems and earbuds


----------



## MuZo2

rockingthearies said:


> Hi I know this should not belong here but do you know any good sub $100 dac that can be compatible with most streaming apps on mobile devices and can be used with laptops. Mainly driving iems and earbuds


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/zorloo-zuperdac
 http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/Sabre-9018-DAC


----------



## thanderbird

pashhtk27 said:


> Received and had a quick listen to the **** 4in1. I'm very impressed. It was a gamble on my part, as I like my mids, have ears that prefer smaller iem housings, and listen to very sibilant music. Luckily my fears got quickly evaporated as while these have quite a lot of treble, but causes almost zero sibilance unlike some other earphones I have. And they fit me like a glove with the stock tips and have a good wide soundstage and bass that isn't very intrusive. The built feels very solid and reassuring, and while the cable is on the thinner side, it's a good cable.
> 
> I'll roll tips when I get some time, but I really hope the treble settles down a little bit. If it doesn't I'll just EQ it. Not that I have a big problem with the elevated treble.
> 
> ...


**** is giant killer.

in my xduoo x3 I eq -2 treble and + 2bass.


----------



## rockingthearies

muzo2 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/zorloo-zuperdac
> http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/Sabre-9018-DAC




I am now considering between the ZuperDac and the Fiio E10k do you know which I should pick?


----------



## Ahmad313

hifichris said:


> Where and how much? It looks nice indeed!


 
 Yea it is new arrival on HCK store ,  copper and silver mixed upgrade cable ,  the price is USD28. 
 High Quality Custom Made Silver and Copper Mixed Earphone Upgrade Cable For Shure SE535 SE846 UE900 DZ7 DZ9 DZX LZ A3 QT5


----------



## HiFiChris

ahmad313 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Where and how much? It looks nice indeed!
> ...


 
  
 Thanks.
  
How about flexibility and microphonics?


 I am not a cable believer guy but think that this cable looks very s@xy.
  
  
 Nevermind, viewing the large photo on the AliExpress website, I just figured out that there are not 4 twisted/braided _*single *_strands but actually _*2 x 2*_ strands that are rubber-coated. I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Saoshyant

As I've yet to try a micro-driver, I'm a little tempted to try one I noticed in AK Store. 5MM driver and it's inexpensive with only 2 orders so far. I'm looking at it on app otherwise I'd post a link.


----------



## Vidal

rockingthearies said:


> Hi I know this should not belong here but do you know any good sub $100 usb dac that can be compatible with most streaming apps on mobile devices and can be used with laptops. Mainly driving iems and earbuds


 
 The ones I've tried and been happy with.
  
 Cozoy Astrapi (Aegis is over budget but is significantly better)
 Fiio K1
 Fiio Q1
 Fiio E17K
 Shozy Lancea (just over budget)
  
 Others might have more suggestions


----------



## all999

Moni One arrived. After one hour of listening session I get headache. Bright with harsh highs, boosted upper mids with a lot of sybilants. If it's not enough these are bass light with no subbass. Tried with stock tips and Spirals. I'll burn them in over the weekend and see if anything changed. OTB not impressed at all. Maaan, my head.


----------



## notamethlab

I just received my shipping notification for the **** PT15 and DT2 Plus. Hopefully I receive them quickly


----------



## Ahmad313

all999 said:


> Moni One arrived. After one hour of listening session I get headache. Bright with harsh highs, boosted upper mids with a lot of sybilants. If it's not enough these are bass light with no subbass. Tried with stock tips and Spirals. I'll burn them in over the weekend and see if anything changed. OTB not impressed at all. Maaan, my head.


 
 Thanks God yet i never order for them because I was waiting for early impressions from someone, 
 anyway how about the vocals  ( male/female )  and soundstage,  clarity etc.


----------



## trumpethead

all999 said:


> Anyone here get his **** DT2 Plus shipping info yet?



I finally got the shipping info almost ten days after placing the order but that doesn't mean that it's actually, physically shipped.. The tracking number didn't give any info....


----------



## trumpethead

all999 said:


> Anyone here get his **** DT2 Plus shipping info yet?



I noticed that the shipping info showed up the day before the order was going to auto cancel....hmmm


----------



## all999

trumpethead said:


> I noticed that the shipping info showed up the day before the order was going to auto cancel....hmmm




I've ordered mine 10 days ago and get tracking number next day. Still nothing happened there.


----------



## all999

ahmad313 said:


> Thanks God yet i never order for them because I was waiting for early impressions from someone,
> anyway how about the vocals  ( male/female )  and soundstage,  clarity etc.




Sorry, I forced myself to listen to them and I'm really tired. More to come tomorrow.


----------



## bhazard

DT2 Plus was a pre-order guys. With the labels now in, it will take a day or two before the "post office" picks them up or gets them in the system. US is nice with ePacket, as it is easily trackable once it hits the US in about 10 business days.


----------



## all999

bhazard said:


> DT2 Plus was a pre-order guys. With the labels now in, it will take a day or two before the "post office" picks them up or gets them in the system. US is nice with ePacket, as it is easily trackable once it hits the US in about 10 business days.


 
  
 Ali store I ordered from didn't informed about preorder. I paid for DHL.


----------



## trumpethead

bhazard said:


> DT2 Plus was a pre-order guys. With the labels now in, it will take a day or two before the "post office" picks them up or gets them in the system. US is nice with ePacket, as it is easily trackable once it hits the US in about 10 business days.



Yea, I'm trying to be patient, just nowhere did it daya little annoyed after last order with HcK/Jim for my second 4in1 that took so long to ship with bad shipping info...also nowhere on my Dt2 order did it say preorder..I don't mind waiting but I detest deception....


----------



## Holypal

trumpethead said:


> Yea, I'm trying to be patient, just nowhere did it daya little annoyed after last order with HcK/Jim for my second 4in1 that took so long to ship with bad shipping info...also nowhere on my Dt2 order did it say preorder..I don't mind waiting but I detest deception....


 
  
 Be patient.


----------



## pashhtk27

My vivos arrived today. Liking them a lot. I guess it's time to be satisfied with my little inventory and unsubscribe the thread. But wait, what if the next giant killer lands in!!
 God, this never ever ends.


----------



## mochill

saoshyant said:


> As I've yet to try a micro-driver, I'm a little tempted to try one I noticed in AK Store. 5MM driver and it's inexpensive with only 2 orders so far. I'm looking at it on app otherwise I'd post a link.


the light should be awesome micro iem, pm me for more info about it


----------



## mochill

Dt2 plus for 23 dollars if you want to know where just pm me


----------



## Holypal

mochill said:


> Dt2 plus for 23 dollars if you want to know where just pm me


 
  
 Damn..It gets cheaper and cheaper.  23 bucks for 1DD+2BA iem.


----------



## Lurk650

all999 said:


> Moni One arrived. After one hour of listening session I get headache. Bright with harsh highs, boosted upper mids with a lot of sybilants. If it's not enough these are bass light with no subbass. Tried with stock tips and Spirals. I'll burn them in over the weekend and see if anything changed. OTB not impressed at all. Maaan, my head.




Wow. I'm going to be really mad.


----------



## mochill

holypal said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Dt2 plus for 23 dollars if you want to know where just pm me
> ...


I meant to say $21


----------



## thanderbird

I bought dt2 plus and pt15 for $ 36. They were sent yesterday, it will take about 35 days to get home.


----------



## Cinder

twinacstacks said:


> I've kind of had my eye on these for a while now. I looked at all the Graphs and I'm kinda featuring the JAZZ one as looking like it is the Best All-Purpose. Maybe You can give me some insights on this. The Packaging and construction look simply stellar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
​ Guess what I got in the mail today buddy  The sub-bass extension is pretty great on these!


----------



## Lurk650

cinder said:


> ​Guess what I got in the mail today buddy  The sub-bass extension is pretty great on these!




I read the upper mids can be suffocated?


----------



## Cinder

lurk650 said:


> I read the upper mids can be suffocated?


 
 Early impressions are that the upper-mids are certainly recessed. I've yet to actually listen to any Jazz through them though, so I'm not sure what that means for the 7'13's intended genre. I'm gonna give this IEM more time to brain-burn-in.


----------



## amature101

sup guys, been offline for a while. So what the hype after the 4 in 1 ?


----------



## mochill

If you guys want to know the price with cable for dt2 plus them pm me as well


----------



## Lurk650

polychroma23, been through every tip I have and finally decided to just try Comply which I don't care for... It works. Very nicely. Still need burn in and powah. TKH1 are awesome to my ears for the price.


----------



## silverre

Hi all
 My 4in1 finally came after a long wait with hck.. i ordered it bundled with the silver cable.
  
*i am guessing the red driver represents the right side and blue represents left??*
  
 i guess i am the only one trying to wear them over the ears??
  
Mini impression
 ootb i can finally understand what everyone meant by bright. It is very similar or maybe even brighter than my RHA t20 in treble filters.
  
 build quality is only a tad better than the gr07..
  
 and soundstage and clarity and details are stellar, maybe just a step shy of the t20. 
  
 I am getting the best response using the spinfits. even though the sony hybrids fit my ears perfectly, it was too bright for my ears.


----------



## polychroma23

lurk650 said:


> @polychroma23, been through every tip I have and finally decided to just try Comply which I don't care for... It works. Very nicely. Still need burn in and powah. TKH1 are awesome to my ears for the price.


 
  
 I hope the foam tips from HCK would work as well. Just asking, how "basshead" is TKH1's bass?


----------



## toddy0191

silverre said:


> *i am guessing the red driver represents the right side and blue represents left??*
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


----------



## rockingthearies

muzo2 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/zorloo-zuperdac
> http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/Sabre-9018-DAC




Do you know where I can purchase the Zuperdac?


----------



## Lurk650

polychroma23 said:


> I hope the foam tips from HCK would work as well. Just asking, how "basshead" is TKH1's bass?




Lots of rumble, good punch. Well rounded IMO. Adds life to tracks.


----------



## c0rp1

mochill said:


> I meant to say $21


 

 With or without cable ? 
  
 If without, PM me the price you got and with which cable. Any idea if the black one is the exact same as the one that's coming with the 4in1 ?


----------



## Ahmad313

silverre said:


> Hi all
> My 4in1 finally came after a long wait with hck.. i ordered it bundled with the silver cable.
> 
> *i am guessing the red driver represents the right side and blue represents left??*
> ...


 
 every thing will be settled on their accurate level after 150hrs burn-in period .


----------



## Ahmad313

amature101 said:


> sup guys, been offline for a while. So what the hype after the 4 in 1 ?


 
 May be **** DT2 PLUS .


----------



## MuZo2

No one heard it, no impressions and no reviews for sure. Hype is based on price.


----------



## Hisoundfi

I also revisited the Fiio X7 after getting some software upgrades and amplifier modules. Please check out the link if you're interested. 
  
 Long story short, Android Market is here and the AM3 is an awesome little amp module. Here we go:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-x7/reviews/14506


----------



## MuZo2

rockingthearies said:


> Do you know where I can purchase the Zuperdac?


 
 http://www.zorloo.com/-zorloo
 I think they are out of stock, see notice hopefully should be back soon.


----------



## mochill

c0rp1 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > I meant to say $21
> ...


without


----------



## mochill

lurk650 said:


> all999 said:
> 
> 
> > Moni One arrived. After one hour of listening session I get headache. Bright with harsh highs, boosted upper mids with a lot of sybilants. If it's not enough these are bass light with no subbass. Tried with stock tips and Spirals. I'll burn them in over the weekend and see if anything changed. OTB not impressed at all. Maaan, my head.
> ...


needs minimum3 days of burn in


----------



## smy1

enuma-elis said:


> Hi guys. I just got an email from Gareth from Topeco Electronics on aliexpress that my CIEM hybrid earphones are ready to be shipped. They are making some really cheap but interesting-lookin CIEM earphones (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hisenior-Hybrid-DD-Knowles-BA-Balanced-Armature-ED-TWFK-Drivers-UIEM-CIEM-Noise-Cancelling-In-Ear/32734529283.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.yIY1tX ). I noticed this company about a month and a half ago and actually I guess I mentioned the CIEMs on the old thread but there were no experiences with them. decided to pull the trigger nevertheless. Here are some photos of my CIEMs from Gareth.




So do i have to send my impression to them?


----------



## Lurk650

mochill said:


> needs minimum3 days of burn in




Yeah already talked to him via PM and they are doing better after a few hours burning in


----------



## Ahmad313

lurk650 said:


> Yeah already talked to him via PM and they are doing better after a few hours burning in


 
 When you will receive your moni one,???


----------



## Lurk650

ahmad313 said:


> When you will receive your moni one,???



Not sure. Usually takes about 2 weeks. So I'd say around the 8th


----------



## TwinACStacks

all999, The seller contacted me right away, apparently quite anxious about your impressions of the Moni One and asked me If I had received mine yet and what were my impressions? I told him no, that mine went through China sort on 10/26 so if shipping stays about what it normally does, I should have them around 11/2  or so. He says that they need to be burned in and _*assures*_ me they are very good sounding IEMs and that the Treble will even out.
  








 TWIN


----------



## all999

twinacstacks said:


> all999, The seller contacted me right away, apparently quite anxious about your impressions of the Moni One and asked me If I had received mine yet and what were my impressions? I told him no, that mine went through China sort on 10/26 so if shipping stays about what it normally does, I should have them around 11/2  or so. He says that they need to be burned in and _*assures*_ me they are very good sounding IEMs and that the Treble will even out.
> 
> TWIN




Just tried them after 24h of burning in. Treble settled down a bit and not as piercing as ootb. Still not sounding like a 100$ earphones to me. Vocals are thin, soundstage smaller than average, but what worries me most is really light bass. No way to get a pleasure from electronic and metal tunes. I have directly comparison to TFZ Series 5, KZ ZST, XBA-A3 and MDR-EX1000. Also had Shockwaves 3 and FLC8S. 

Burning mode on.


----------



## MuZo2

Actually they just put two same drivers for highs so its similar like 4in1 except the highs drivers are doubled. Its not twfk.


----------



## Ahmad313

muzo2 said:


> Actually they just put two same drivers for highs so its similar like 4in1 except the highs drivers are doubled. Its not twfk.



 

Are you talking about dt2+ or moni one,???


----------



## Ahmad313

all999 said:


> Just tried them after 24h of burning in. Treble settled down a bit and not as piercing as ootb. Still not sounding like a 100$ earphones to me. Vocals are thin, soundstage smaller than average, but what worries me most is really light bass. No way to get a pleasure from electronic and metal tunes. I have directly comparison to TFZ Series 5, KZ ZST, XBA-A3 and MDR-EX1000. Also had Shockwaves 3 and FLC8S.
> 
> Burning mode on.


 
 This sounds really disappointing ,  my  adjusted order for moni one is waiting for my payment and at a moment i was about to pay than I  think it is better if I wait a little and see some impressions from someone ,,,,  and now am going to cancel my order ,,,


----------



## MuZo2

ahmad313 said:


> muzo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually they just put two same drivers for highs so its similar like 4in1 except the highs drivers are doubled. Its not twfk.
> ...


 

 DT2+ if you see the specs.


----------



## Trapok

trumpethead said:


> Yea, I'm trying to be patient, just nowhere did it daya little annoyed after last order with HcK/Jim for my second 4in1 that took so long to ship with bad shipping info...also nowhere on my Dt2 order did it say preorder..I don't mind waiting but I detest deception....



I order it on HCK store too, and confirm it was a pre-order, not in stock so be patient


----------



## Saoshyant

I decided to order a 5mm microdriver iem from AK Store as I was really happy with the expediency of them sending out my Shanling M1 order 80 minutes after payment. This'll be my first experience with such an IEM. The price was low enough I couldn't say no.


----------



## mochill

I will also be getting the light


----------



## HiFiChris

saoshyant said:


> I decided to order a 5mm microdriver iem from AK Store as I was really happy with the expediency of them sending out my Shanling M1 order 80 minutes after payment. This'll be my first experience with such an IEM. The price was low enough I couldn't say no.


 
  
 Do you have a link for us?


----------



## mochill

Pm me


----------



## MoshiMoshi

What are the latest and greatest over-the-ear easy-to-drive chinese headphones?


----------



## bhazard

moshimoshi said:


> What are the latest and greatest over-the-ear easy-to-drive chinese headphones?


 
 There still isn't a true giant killer Chinese headphone, or at least they are much rarer than good iems still with little to no reviews or awareness. 
  
 I'm placing my bet on Monoprice's new Planar headphones coming out soon. If it gets anywhere near Audeze quality for $299 or less, it'll be a game changer. If anyone can do it, it would be Monoprice. Their Monolith line such as their amps are really intriguing.


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> There still isn't a true giant killer Chinese headphone, or at least they are much rarer than good iems still with little to no reviews or awareness.
> 
> I'm placing my bet on Monoprice's new Planar headphones coming out soon. If it gets anywhere near Audeze quality for $299 or less, it'll be a game changer. If anyone can do it, it would be Monoprice. Their Monolith line such as their amps are really intriguing.




I think thats subjective and impossible


----------



## bhazard

lurk650 said:


> I think thats subjective and impossible


 
 That it is hard to find a stellar chinese headphone compared to iems, or that Monoprice will make a stellar affordable planar?
  
 Considering Planars have been around for awhile now and have been kind of niche for audiophiles, Monoprice may be a big enough company to be able to buy the drivers/materials in volume and offer a good price. I don't think it's impossible, but we'll have to see when they arrive.
  
 3 years ago if you said you could find an mmcx triple hybrid with Knowles BAs in 3 years for $30 shipped, you'd be laughed at, yet here we are.


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> That it is hard to find a stellar chinese headphone compared to iems, or that Monoprice will make a stellar affordable planar?
> 
> Considering Planars have been around for awhile now and have been kind of niche for audiophiles, Monoprice may be a big enough company to be able to buy the drivers/materials in volume and offer a good price. I don't think it's impossible, but we'll have to see when they arrive.
> 
> 3 years ago if you said you could find an mmcx triple hybrid with Knowles BAs in 3 years for $30 shipped, you'd be laughed at, yet here we are.




Defining what is a giant and what defines a giant killer. Some may consider the SW3 a giant killer but you don't bc it was too bright for you. Some consider the K10U a Giant but some think it's over-priced and hyped. Chasing a giant killer is like chasing the end game iem. Just my opinion of course


----------



## roy_jones

bhazard said:


> There still isn't a true giant killer Chinese headphone, or at least they are much rarer than good iems still with little to no reviews or awareness.
> 
> I'm placing my bet on Monoprice's new Planar headphones coming out soon. If it gets anywhere near Audeze quality for $299 or less, it'll be a game changer. If anyone can do it, it would be Monoprice. Their Monolith line such as their amps are really intriguing.


 
  
 I hadn't heard about the new Monoprice planars, but that's good news.  I'll be following along for sure.  Any ETA? 
  
 Big disappointment for me has been the lack of giant-killer balanced armature IEMs.  While I love the sound of dynamic drivers for bass, the loss of isolation and wide sound bores still gives BA IEMs a significant advantage for me.


----------



## Holypal

bhazard said:


> There still isn't a true giant killer Chinese headphone, or at least they are much rarer than good iems still with little to no reviews or awareness.
> 
> I'm placing my bet on Monoprice's new Planar headphones coming out soon. If it gets anywhere near Audeze quality for $299 or less, it'll be a game changer. If anyone can do it, it would be Monoprice. Their Monolith line such as their amps are really intriguing.


 
  
 It's difficult to find one.
  
 Firstly, I really can't trust those DIY over-ear headphones. You can find some on aliexpress or taobao. Some got good reviews, but didn't make a hype.  DIY iems are ok to try.  Secondly, some brands do make good headphones, like Soundmagic, Superlux. But they're not popular in China.
  
 Once I got excited about a headphone, Vivo EX1000. It was designed by Vsonic, and features 3.0 Tesla drivers:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/800503/3-0-tesla-rating-on-vivo-xe1000-flagship-headphones
 But some s**t happened between Vivo and Vsonic. And this product never come out.


----------



## Cinder

bhazard said:


> There still isn't a true giant killer Chinese headphone, or at least they are much rarer than good iems still with little to no reviews or awareness.
> 
> I'm placing my bet on Monoprice's new Planar headphones coming out soon. If it gets anywhere near Audeze quality for $299 or less, it'll be a game changer. If anyone can do it, it would be Monoprice. Their Monolith line such as their amps are really intriguing.


 
 I don't really follow your logic. If there was _really _a true giant killer, everyone would know about it, by virtue of communication. The idea that there is a company out there quietly building these earphones that are amazing, and nobody notices them is a romantic one, but not something I can see occurring in reality.


----------



## all999

An update on Moni One if you're interested. 
After 48 h there is one good thing. Soundstage did get better and now it has good width. Unfortunately no further improvements. These are still light on bass and there is subbass rolloff. Highs aren't harsh but sounds artificial and vocals are intrusive and sibilant. There is definitely something wrong. Either I got broke ones or these are another with tonal disorder. 

I post this list of tracks I did tonight with Moni One. Tried different tips, all silicone. Juiced with Onkyo DP-X1. 

Tipper -  Broken Spectre
Rebekka Karijord - Multicolored Hummingbird 
Daft Punk - Doin' it Right
Dave Matthews - Gravedigger
Deftones - Tempest
DM - Useless
Duffy - Hanging On Too Long
FGTH - Black Night White Light
Genesis - Dreaming While You Sleep


----------



## Lurk650

all999 said:


> An update on Moni One if you're interested.
> After 48 h there is one good thing. Soundstage did get better and now it has good width. Unfortunately no further improvements. These are still light on bass and there is subbass rolloff. Highs aren't harsh but sounds artificial and vocals are intrusive and sibilant. There is definitely something wrong. Either I got broke ones or these are another with tonal disorder.
> 
> I post this list of tracks I did tonight with Moni One. Tried different tips, all silicone. Juiced with Onkyo DP-X1.
> ...




Can't wait for Twin and I to get our pairs and see what the deal is. If ends up being a dud I will return to seller and that is my end of days with AE. Will then either pocket money or order the Vyrus


----------



## all999

lurk650 said:


> Can't wait for Twin and I to get our pairs and see what the deal is. If ends up being a dud I will return to seller and that is my end of days with AE. Will then either pocket money or order the Vyrus


 
  
 One more day and If no genie pops out of it, I'm going to return these.


----------



## MuZo2

cinder said:


> I don't really follow your logic. If there was _really _a true giant killer, everyone would know about it, by virtue of communication. The idea that there is a company out there quietly building these earphones that are amazing, and nobody notices them is a romantic one, but not something I can see occurring in reality.



There is already a thread for it, just subscribe.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Well now. With just a mere 20 hours on them, I can clearly state I prefer the sound signature of the Magoasi M3 over that of the **** 4in1. Keep in mind I still consider this an initial impression.
  
 By an A/B comparison the **** is quite a bit brighter and shallower sounding, *perhaps* with a little more definition overall, whereas the M3 is darker with much greater Bass rumble, that results in a "fullness".  What is surprising here is the clarity and definition that arises in the Female Vocal Range. I don't know how they can achieve this with fairly rolled off highs??? to me, the M3 is comfortable and relaxed like Sennheiser HD650's only not quite as veiled.
  
 I like these, A LOT. If you are a big fan of Female Vocal Trance, as I am, you will as well. They also won't break the Bank. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-MaGaosi-M3-BA-DD-Hybrid-2-Units-drive-Earbud-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-DIY-Headset/32747649936.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.u5DaU3&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_1&btsid=fc99099b-f22b-497d-809f-b28860de2d15
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## originalsnuffy

Unfortunately comparing a unit to the **** does not help me too much.  I fell for the **** 4in1 hype train and almost immediately regretted the purchase. 
  
 I can think of a great many IEM units that I prefer to the ****.  That shrill treble is a killer.  Not to say that the M3 unit is not great; but many units can beat the **** in my opinion.  And yes, I tried taming the **** with all kinds of tips including Comply Foam.  At some point I was trying to put lipstick on a pig.


----------



## bzfrank

Just stumbed upon these... Anyone tried the Tingker-T300 yet? 
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-Tingker-T300-Hifi-3BA-In-Ear-Earphone-Professional-Earbuds-High-Qaulity-Headset-With-MMCX/119089_32719443218.html


----------



## Cinder

originalsnuffy said:


> Unfortunately comparing a unit to the **** does not help me too much.  I fell for the **** 4in1 hype train and almost immediately regretted the purchase.
> 
> I can think of a great many IEM units that I prefer to the ****.  That shrill treble is a killer.  Not to say that the M3 unit is not great; but many units can beat the **** in my opinion.  And yes, I tried taming the **** with all kinds of tips including Comply Foam.  At some point I was trying to put lipstick on a pig.


 
 Yeah, I feel the same way.


----------



## mashuto

originalsnuffy said:


> Unfortunately comparing a unit to the **** does not help me too much.  I fell for the **** 4in1 hype train and almost immediately regretted the purchase.
> 
> I can think of a great many IEM units that I prefer to the ****.  That shrill treble is a killer.  Not to say that the M3 unit is not great; but many units can beat the **** in my opinion.  And yes, I tried taming the **** with all kinds of tips including Comply Foam.  At some point I was trying to put lipstick on a pig.


 
 Yea, I kind of feel the same way. The **** is very detailed, but there is just something about the sound that doesnt quite sit right to me. Almost sounds artificial. Its a great value for the price, but having also recently purchased a Mee Pinnacle P1, the only thing I find myself wishing for from the **** is the bass. I have a trinity Phantom Master 4 on order, and I am hopeful its going to tick a lot of my boxes, but unless there is something really really phenomenal at about the $100 price point, I am just going to keep watching and waiting.


----------



## originalsnuffy

I have a Trinity Atlas Delta on order also.
  
 My absolute favorite under $100 IEM is/was the extinct LZ-A2.  
  
 On the el cheapo side; I have been happy with my Tennmak Pro (under $30 and on Amazon to boot) and the Carbo Tenores (when they were about $37 on Amazon before a Verge article put them on the hype train).
  
 For reference; the IEM units that I hope go on sale on 11/11 are the FLC8S which really are something special.  Brooko's review of a predecessor for the Trinity's compared those with the FLC8S so I am hopeful I may be getting some great quality at a good price.  I know many like the Pinnacles; but for some reason I never got a correct fit and experienced those the way many people have experienced them.  I would rather use the LZ-A2 or some of my el cheapos.  The detail on the Pinnacles was good but I did not get a bass response that I wanted.


----------



## mashuto

originalsnuffy said:


> For reference; the IEM units that I hope go on sale on 11/11 are the FLC8S which really are something special.  Brooko's review of a predecessor for the Trinity's compared those with the FLC8S so I am hopeful I may be getting some great quality at a good price.  I know many like the Pinnacles; but for some reason I never got a correct fit and experienced those the way many people have experienced them.  I would rather use the LZ-A2 or some of my el cheapos.  The detail on the Pinnacles was good but I did not get a bass response that I wanted.


 
 Yea, I am hopeful that the PM4 from Trinity gives me the clarity and detail I get from the P1's but with the tuning options, will also give me enough of an extra bass boost with some impact. I have a vyrus from them that I love for the tuning ability and size/form factor, but the sound is just not on par with the P1's, nor is it something that is my personal favorite, especially when a/b listening to them vs the p1 (which are way more detailed, while the vyrus are a much darker, almost muddy sound... at least when listening back to back). The FLC8s looks great, but is a bit out of my price range at the moment having recently bought some of the others, been also eyeing the Ibasso IT03. For the pinnacles, about the fit, I found that the best fit I got was actually to wear them down, but set them up with the earpieces opposite of what they recommend (essentially left/right as they recommend for over the ear, but worn down), and for bass, I agree, its not quite what I want, but with a bit of EQ'ing (+2 on my fiio e17k), it has been much better, though still not really ideal for EDM type music.

 Still going to keep watching in here, and hopefully something will pique my interest, though for the moment, unless something looks phenomenal or is just a really great value, I kind of have enough iems for me... though I bet compared to a lot of you guys here, I barely have any.


----------



## Roen

originalsnuffy said:


> Unfortunately comparing a unit to the **** does not help me too much.  I fell for the **** 4in1 hype train and almost immediately regretted the purchase.
> 
> I can think of a great many IEM units that I prefer to the ****.  That shrill treble is a killer.  Not to say that the M3 unit is not great; but many units can beat the **** in my opinion.  And yes, I tried taming the **** with all kinds of tips including Comply Foam.  At some point I was trying to put lipstick on a pig.


I must not have been as treble sensitive as I thought, or I just got used to BA treble.

Both the Spiral Dots and the Comply Foams tamed the treble enough to bearable levels.


----------



## Enuma-elis

smy1 said:


> So do i have to send my impression to them?


 
 Sorry for a slow response. I will make a new thread for them after they arrive. Yea, you need to send them the impressions. Otherwise, it wouldn't be a proper custom inear. It takes some time and money to make and deliver the impressions, but I hope the comfort and isolation will outweigh the cons. It would be great if these can compete with iems in the same price range (like A73) + the added comfort. Well, we'll see...hear.


----------



## Ahmad313

twinacstacks said:


> Well now. With just a mere 20 hours on them, I can clearly state I prefer the sound signature of the Magoasi M3 over that of the **** 4in1. Keep in mind I still consider this an initial impression.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

How about the soundstage and instruments separation compared to the 4in1 and these are open back or that grill type thing is just a design, 
I am mostly listen the music which focused on vocals ( male/female) and instruments specially based on mid frequencies and i am not a big fan of heavy bass so do you think the M3 is suitable for me, the other option is moni one ,,,,


----------



## fonkepala

silverre said:


> Hi all
> My 4in1 finally came after a long wait with hck.. i ordered it bundled with the silver cable.
> 
> *i am guessing the red driver represents the right side and blue represents left??*
> ...


 
  
 I'm wondering the same, re: on the **** 4in1, is the red earpiece  for the right channel and the blue for the left channel?
  
 I'm listening to mine after 40hrs of burn in and they sound kinda weird. Can't really explain it, except that there's definitely a lot of bass (quite surprisingly so) and the treble is indeed bright but it doesn't bother me too much. It's V shaped, for sure. It's just that on certain tracks, certain instruments/frequencies are enhanced & brought forward too much, while vocals can be recessed sometimes. Makes the listening experience a bit strange. Sorry I can't articulate it better.
  
 They're also quite sensitive to tip selection. None of the stock supplied tips fit my ears, they just didn't give me a good seal. So after some tip rolling, found a good fit with silicone tips that came with my 1More Triple Driver. Have yet to try Comply though.Either the stock tips that came with the 4in1 aren't up to snuff or my ear canals are weirdly shaped.
  
 Build quality is above par on the earpieces, heavy, nice feeling. However, my black cable has a rough broken spot where the wire strand inside is exposed. Not sure if this can cause the weird SQ I'm hearing? Jim of NiceHCK has agreed to send me a replacement cable after I sent him photos, so that's ok.


----------



## Ruben123

fonkepala said:


> I'm wondering the same, re: on the **** 4in1, is the red earpiece  for the right channel and the blue for the left channel?
> 
> I'm listening to mine after 40hrs of burn in and they sound kinda weird. Can't really explain it, except that there's definitely a lot of bass (quite surprisingly so) and the treble is indeed bright but it doesn't bother me too much. It's V shaped, for sure. It's just that on certain tracks, certain instruments/frequencies are enhanced & brought forward too much, while vocals can be recessed sometimes. Makes the listening experience a bit strange. Sorry I can't articulate it better.
> 
> ...




Of course it is, never been else. A quick Google could've helped you too


----------



## fonkepala

ruben123 said:


> Of course it is, never been else. A quick Google could've helped you too


 
  
 I did, prior to posting that. I found this (see attached pic) and lots others like it 
 which confused me even further. Apparently, not everything you Google up is true


----------



## silverre

fonkepala said:


> I did, prior to posting that. I found this (see attached pic) and lots others like it
> which confused me even further. Apparently, not everything you Google up is true


 
  
 Hi. i think left right does not matter for these drivers. I have found another picture on HCK product page which uses red for the right and blue for left which is why i went with that but the picture just above it is the picture you saw.
  

  
  
 Why not interchange it and see which one gives you the best response


----------



## Vidal

I'm very much a fan of the 4in1, it's got the bright signature that I seek out in earphones. When it's paired up with the Aegis DAC, imaging and soundstage is better than anything I've heard recently. I use Comply and the black cable.
  
 Strangely when running direct from my iPhone the 4in1 aren't as good as the Urbanfuns, but with the DAC the Urbans just don't seem step up like the 4in1s.


----------



## TwinACStacks

ahmad313 said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > By an A/B comparison the **** is quite a bit brighter and shallower sounding, *perhaps* with a little more definition overall, whereas the M3 is darker with much greater Bass rumble, that results in a "fullness".  What is surprising here is the clarity and definition that arises in the Female Vocal Range. I don't know how they can achieve this with fairly rolled off highs??? to me, the M3 is comfortable and relaxed like Sennheiser HD650's only not quite as veiled.
> ...


 





 I don't have the Moni One as yet. WHY I used the 4 in 1 as a comparison is that it is the only inexpensive Hybrid unit I have in my possession at the moment and It is a subject of great Debate here. I also have the new KZ Hybrid which is JUST AWFUL. I personally don't find the Treble piercing on the 4 in 1 just bright. PERHAPS there are differences in Manufacturing?
  
 I can pretty much tell you that the M3 has the Mids, but it has an awful amount of low end grunt as well, so it probably isn't for you. It's darker overall which misleads people into thinking it would be lacking detail.
  








 TWIN


----------



## MoshiMoshi

I have the KZ ZS3 and just ordered the KZ ATR, what are your favorite iems under 50 usd?


----------



## d8n0g

Just some info....I have 1 silver and one copper shockwaves audio tinsel mmcx cables coming in. I'm really interested to see if the copper tines down the highs a bit...these senfers IMO are fantastic, but can be a little fatiguing after a time

I also have the KZ ZST coming in

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01LZIPN4Q/ref=oh_aui_i_sh_post_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ahmad313

twinacstacks said:


> I don't have the Moni One as yet. WHY I used the 4 in 1 as a comparison is that it is the only inexpensive Hybrid unit I have in my possession at the moment and It is a subject of great Debate here. I also have the new KZ Hybrid which is JUST AWFUL. I personally don't find the Treble piercing on the 4 in 1 just bright. PERHAPS there are differences in Manufacturing?
> 
> I can pretty much tell you that the M3 has the Mids, but it has an awful amount of low end grunt as well, so it probably isn't for you. It's darker overall which misleads people into thinking it would be lacking detail.
> 
> ...


 
 I also have the 4in1  ( from the first batch )  and I am pretty much agree with you they're brightish  sound but i never found a  hint of harshness in high frequencies and they are very well compatible with my  " unmentionable  " iem but price to performance ratio they are no doubt excellent iem i just wish they have little forward mids.


----------



## thanderbird

Before purchasing the 4in1 I had in mind that I would have to use them with equalizer.
 With the equalization that I have used, the 4in1 has become one of the best collection of headphones (monk, moxpad x3, tk13, bk35, vt66, **** ue).
 On my phone I use the 4in1 without equalization (I believe that as the mobile power is less than the xduoo x3, treble become more controlled)
 Now, say the 4in1 is bad? $ 20, do not like saying it's bad.
 **** is a great company ... and the competitors have to be attentive to the products that they are developing: DT2 Plus (2ba + 1dd)  $ 25 ??? As well??? incredible not ??? For I think.


----------



## d8n0g

thanderbird said:


> Before purchasing the 4in1 I had in mind that I would have to use them with equalizer.
> With the equalization that I have used, the 4in1 has become one of the best collection of headphones (monk, moxpad x3, tk13, bk35, vt66, **** ue).
> On my phone I use the 4in1 without equalization (I believe that as the mobile power is less than the xduoo x3, treble become more controlled)
> Now, say the 4in1 is bad? $ 20, do not like saying it's bad.
> **** is a great company ... and the competitors have to be attentive to the products that they are developing: DT2 Plus (2ba + 1dd)  $ 25 ??? As well??? incredible not ??? For I think.




I've been using the xduoo with my senfers with no equalization, it sounds great!!

On a different note, does anyone know any aftermarket ear tips for the sensors? Such as foam


----------



## peter123

My take on the Accutone Pisces BA:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/accutone-pisces-ba-hybrid-iem/reviews/17202


----------



## notamethlab

Could anyone recommend me an mmcx cable from AE for my SWIII?


----------



## Holypal

notamethlab said:


> Could anyone recommend me an mmcx cable from AE for my SWIII?


 
  
 this one?
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/High-Quality-Custom-Made-Silver-and-Copper-Mixed-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-For-Shure-SE535-SE846-UE900/1825606_32754773772.html


----------



## pashhtk27

I've been using 4in1s a lot these days. I've totally become a fan of the soundstage and separation on these. Can't bring myself to use the vivos as they have similar timbre with slightly forward mids but are less tight and accurate. So now I finally have an earphone that I can use almost all the time for music!

I also realized that while I am very sensitive to vocal sibilance, I'm not really sensitive to highs. 4in1 highs albeit a bit aggressive are totally okay to me. 

No earphone is for everyone, and 4in1 is incredible for the ones who prioritize clarity and separation over fullness and smoothness IMO.

Got to buy tennmak pros to see what the other kind offers.


----------



## all999

all999 said:


> An update on Moni One if you're interested.
> After 48 h there is one good thing. Soundstage did get better and now it has good width. Unfortunately no further improvements. These are still light on bass and there is subbass rolloff. Highs aren't harsh but sounds artificial and vocals are intrusive and sibilant. There is definitely something wrong. Either I got broke ones or these are another with tonal disorder.
> 
> I post this list of tracks I did tonight with Moni One. Tried different tips, all silicone. Juiced with Onkyo DP-X1.
> ...




72 h and no further changes noticed. I have decided to apply for returning. Hope You guys confirm soon I had a failure unit.


----------



## DeLuX

twinacstacks said:


> Well now. With just a mere 20 hours on them, I can clearly state I prefer the sound signature of the Magoasi M3 over that of the **** 4in1. Keep in mind I still consider this an initial impression.
> 
> By an A/B comparison the **** is quite a bit brighter and shallower sounding, *perhaps* with a little more definition overall, whereas the M3 is darker with much greater Bass rumble, that results in a "fullness".  What is surprising here is the clarity and definition that arises in the Female Vocal Range. I don't know how they can achieve this with fairly rolled off highs??? to me, the M3 is comfortable and relaxed like Sennheiser HD650's only not quite as veiled.
> 
> ...




Can you compare the m3 to the m1?


----------



## To.M

twinacstacks said:


> I also have the new KZ Hybrid which is JUST AWFUL.




Well, being awful is not their inherent feature, it is YOUR opinion, I like them a lot with my Benjie S5... subjectivity is a funny thing


----------



## d8n0g

to.m said:


> Well, being awful is not their inherent feature, it is YOUR opinion, I like them a lot with my Benjie S5... subjectivity is a funny thing




Hey, how does that Benjie sound? I love these little Chinese dap's! I have a hongyu and another one that looks like a mini x1, and the sound is just nice & clean


----------



## To.M

Feel invited to the thread devoted to S5 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/805115/benjie-s5-offical-thread/0_30


----------



## Lurk650

all999 said:


> 72 h and no further changes noticed. I have decided to apply for returning. Hope You guys confirm soon I had a failure unit.




 not good to hear. I picked up the Fender DXA1 for the heck of it last night. Interesting IEM. Initial listen was midcentric and now they appear more V-shaped Currently burning in. Probably bc the white noise brought up the bass so now it's on music to balance out.


----------



## Holypal

thanderbird said:


> Before purchasing the 4in1 I had in mind that I would have to use them with equalizer.
> With the equalization that I have used, the 4in1 has become one of the best collection of headphones (monk, moxpad x3, tk13, bk35, vt66, **** ue).
> On my phone I use the 4in1 without equalization (I believe that as the mobile power is less than the xduoo x3, treble become more controlled)
> Now, say the 4in1 is bad? $ 20, do not like saying it's bad.
> **** is a great company ... and the competitors have to be attentive to the products that they are developing: DT2 Plus (2ba + 1dd)  $ 25 ??? As well??? incredible not ??? For I think.


 
  
 I guess most of us ordered the **** 4in1 with the silver plated copper cable. Somewhere I read that silver plated or pure silver cable might enhance the treble and clarity. While pure copper may be smoother sounding with less harsh treble, but maybe a bit less detail.
  
 So probably we should try the copper cable.


----------



## whoz

anyone has **** PT15 shipped yet?
 mine are nearly expired the processing time and still not shipped yet.


----------



## Saoshyant

Mine was sent out a couple days ago.


----------



## danimoca

Guys, what are your thoughts on the Urbanfun's? Are they better for the price than the usual Tenmak's and KZ's?


----------



## HiFiChris

​ My extended and detailed review of the Cowon Plenue M2 went online right now:​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/cowon-pm2-128sl-plenue-m2-pm2-high-resolution-music-player-128gb-platinum-silver/reviews/17205​  ​  ​


----------



## trumpethead

whoz said:


> anyone has **** PT15 shipped yet?
> mine are nearly expired the processing time and still not shipped yet.



Mine updated to shipped one day before auto cancel but still no shipping info with the provided tracking number....so has it really shipped??


----------



## Decommo

I was skeptical with Chi-Fi IEMs and recently my opinion towards Chinese IEMs have been changed quite a bit. XE800 was quite impressive. It is very comfortable to wear and to goes really deep (sub-bass level). It would been FAB if High extends further without distortion but cannot complain less than $20 price tag... Impressive.. Keen to try other Chi-Fi Gem...


----------



## whoz

trumpethead said:


> Mine updated to shipped one day before auto cancel but still no shipping info with the provided tracking number....so has it really shipped??


 
 This is his reply:


> So sorry，my friend，
> The factory did not follow their promise,
> But soon,
> Please be patient.
> Please help us to extend the delivery time, thank you!


 
 I think maybe you were running out of processing time so he changed your package status to "shipped" :->


----------



## Saoshyant

I had a similar issue with an expensive IEM I purchased on Aliexpress, but not from HCK.  The order changed to shipped about an hour before auto cancel, but according to the shipping info, it was sent out about 3 weeks after that.  Considering the seller had a 4 week guarantee, that ended up being passed by a week and a half or so.  In the end, Aliexpress didn't charge me.


----------



## TwinACStacks

to.m said:


> Well, being awful is not their inherent feature, it is YOUR opinion, I like them a lot with my Benjie S5... subjectivity is a funny thing


 





 Like I've always said, It IS just my opinion. My ears tell me that KZ's own ATE absolutely KILL it, in almost every aspect, and under that premise they are IMO an abysmal failure as a 1st Hybrid attempt. I even discontinued burn in at 140 Hours as there was NO improvement. Maybe I have a defective unit?
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

delux said:


> Can you compare the m3 to the m1?


 





 Sorry, D. Don't have the M1.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

Honestly, everything stated here is an opinion.  If you taking as anything else, any annoyance that may cause you're doing to yourself.


----------



## TwinACStacks

saoshyant said:


> Honestly, everything stated here is an opinion.  If you taking as anything else, any annoyance that may cause you're doing to yourself.


 






   +1
  








 TWIN


----------



## trumpethead

whoz said:


> This is his reply:
> I think maybe you were running out of processing time so he changed your package status to "shipped" :->



Yes, this is becoming a pattern with Hck..Same thing with my last order..it did finally come but I would rather have correct shipping info..


----------



## Saoshyant

As it is, I can't order from Ali currently because they decided I might not be me, so I have to provide proof I am me.  Annoyingly, giving the appropriate proof leads to a page is busy error so I can't do anything about it for now.


----------



## thanderbird

trumpethead said:


> Yes, this is becoming a pattern with Hck..Same thing with my last order..it did finally come but I would rather have correct shipping info..


 
the same situation occurring here. sad. 
But I wait, the price obtained was very good.


----------



## Saoshyant

Worst comes to worst, if it takes quite awhile, it should end up being free with their on time guarantee.


----------



## nolife1123

Hey guys, my friend's Joyroom e107's recently stopped working (connector failure) after only a few months of use, I've come to through that he could just buy a 10 cm long angled adapter (3.5mm female to male) and just switch those instead of headphones when the connector fails.
 This would be the example of what I recommended https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Red-Color-90-Degree-Angled-Type-Stereo-Audio-3-5mm-Male-to-3-5mm-Male-Female/32306358966.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.89jsb7
  
 But I have some doubts about that, do they ruin the sound even though they're that short? Are there better angled ones that don't cost a fortune (~5$ max, no point buying them for almost more than headphones cost)?
  
 Any opinions, comments, advices are highly welcome :>.


----------



## Lurk650

nolife1123 said:


> Hey guys, my friend's Joyroom e107's recently stopped working (connector failure) after only a few months of use, I've come to through that he could just buy a 10 cm long angled adapter (3.5mm female to male) and just switch those instead of headphones when the connector fails.
> This would be the example of what I recommended https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Red-Color-90-Degree-Angled-Type-Stereo-Audio-3-5mm-Male-to-3-5mm-Male-Female/32306358966.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.89jsb7
> 
> But I have some doubts about that, do they ruin the sound even though they're that short? Are there better angled ones that don't cost a fortune (~5$ max, no point buying them for almost more than headphones cost)?
> ...




What you linked is Male to male. If plug doesn't work already why would it work through a connector? They are cheap. Get over the loss and spend a little more this time.


----------



## nolife1123

lurk650 said:


> What you linked is Male to male. If plug doesn't work already why would it work through a connector? They are cheap. Get over the loss and spend a little more this time.


 
 The 2nd option is female to male. He does plans to buy another pair of earphones (which you seemingly completely misunderstood, it would be illogical to even think what you did), likely the e107 again, but this happened to him a lot due to connector/wire strain and in order for him not to buy new earphones every few months (2-3) I figured this would help with that since the actual connector of the earphones takes no strain with the extender/adapter, and as I said above, I'm wondering if the extender would ruin the sound of the earphones for him.


----------



## Lurk650

nolife1123 said:


> The 2nd option is female to male. He does plans to buy another pair of earphones (which you seemingly completely misunderstood, it would be illogical to even think what you did), likely the e107 again, but this happened to him a lot due to connector/wire strain and in order for him not to buy new earphones every few months (2-3) I figured this would help with that since the actual connector of the earphones takes no strain with the extender/adapter, and as I said above, I'm wondering if the extender would ruin the sound of the earphones for him.




You are right I did misunderstand that bc it's not very clear. You shouldn't have any less quality going through an adapter but the cable will still take strain, maybe a bit less but I don't think enough but hey have him get the E107 again and test it out for a few months. If he gets something with a better cable then he won't really know if the adapter was worth it.


----------



## nolife1123

lurk650 said:


> You are right I did misunderstand that bc it's not very clear. You shouldn't have any less quality going through an adapter but the cable will still take strain, maybe a bit less but I don't think enough but hey have him get the E107 again and test it out for a few months. If he gets something with a better cable then he won't really know if the adapter was worth it.


 
 He's had a history of earphone breaking due to that problem, I really do believe it would help him out with durability in general. He's not really prone to spending more than 20$ (other recommendations welcome, preferably with an angled connector too) on a pair of earphones due to the fact that they'll all break within a few months of using with the same problem (a removable cable would help, but then again those are expensive as well, at least for lower class european students).
 Wouldn't the connector take way less strain with it being loose like that? At least in my mind it looks that way, the connector can't get as sharply bent as it can with a fixated point (being the phone), there's always the bad side that it'll get disconnected sometimes if pulled/if connection isn't as secure, but that doesn't outweigh the usefulness of the adapter.
 I've tried connecting my headphones (ATH-M30x) with a long female to male adapter (3m) and the quality loss was insane, I was wondering if it's the same with a 10cm one, it obviously is affected with the lenght, but how significant is it exactly at that lenght?


----------



## B9Scrambler

nolife1123 Instead of buying an adaptor, maybe an additional makeshift strain relief would be a cheaper, more effective option.

It's kept my 1st gen VSD3 with removable cables good for quite a while, and they're not know for their reliability. It's not pretty, but it's more comfortable than it looks, and it's worked very well.



I did the same thing at the jack and y-split.


----------



## Lurk650

nolife1123 said:


> He's had a history of earphone breaking due to that problem, I really do believe it would help him out with durability in general. He's not really prone to spending more than 20$ (other recommendations welcome, preferably with an angled connector too) on a pair of earphones due to the fact that they'll all break within a few months of using with the same problem (a removable cable would help, but then again those are expensive as well, at least for lower class european students).
> Wouldn't the connector take way less strain with it being loose like that? At least in my mind it looks that way, the connector can't get as sharply bent as it can with a fixated point (being the phone), there's always the bad side that it'll get disconnected sometimes if pulled/if connection isn't as secure, but that doesn't outweigh the usefulness of the adapter.
> I've tried connecting my headphones (ATH-M30x) with a long female to male adapter (3m) and the quality loss was insane, I was wondering if it's the same with a 10cm one, it obviously is affected with the lenght, but how significant is it exactly at that lenght?




When reading up on interconnects I found short runs like that have no affect on SQ. Tennmak Pro is $23 and had a sturdy cable which is MMCX so he would need to only replace the cable itself which can be done for the rest cheap


----------



## wastan

just curious, what is he doing wrong that causes this same problem repeatedly? Maybe it's a question of fixing that rather than finding an earphone he can't break.


----------



## Tonx

whoz said:


> This is his reply:
> I think maybe you were running out of processing time so he changed your package status to "shipped" :->


 
 He, I think it's my case too. Waiting for shipment info since 20 th, dt2+ + pt15.


----------



## nolife1123

lurk650 said:


> When reading up on interconnects I found short runs like that have no affect on SQ. Tennmak Pro is $23 and had a sturdy cable which is MMCX so he would need to only replace the cable itself which can be done for the rest cheap


 
 That's great news, it's definitelly worth it then. Haven't MMCX's had the actual connecting point ruined after months of use? My **** UE's have been going more and more loose after only about 2 months of 3-4 times a week use frequency. Have heard multiple times about the Tennmak Pro, what's your take on them? Do you think they're adequate for Rock/Metal/Rap/DnB/House music? He loved the Joyroom for their rather fun and engaging signature overall, along with their ability to play the music he threw at them well.


b9scrambler said:


> @nolife1123 Instead of buying an adaptor, maybe an additional makeshift strain relief would be a cheaper, more effective option.
> 
> It's kept my 1st gen VSD3 with removable cables good for quite a while, and they're not know for their reliability. It's not pretty, but it's more comfortable than it looks, and it's worked very well.
> 
> ...


 
 Seems like a good solution, but couldn't the ear guide do the same job in this case as well? ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pair-2pcs-High-Quality-Earphone-Earbud-Silicone-Ear-Hooks-Accessory-Earhook-Ear-Hook-For-Sport-Earphone/32515836927.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.47eDsn )
 Although you did give me a good idea for the future, thanks!


----------



## Lurk650

nolife1123 said:


> That's great news, it's definitelly worth it then. Haven't MMCX's had the actual connecting point ruined after months of use? My **** UE's have been going more and more loose after only about 2 months of 3-4 times a week use frequency. Have heard multiple times about the Tennmak Pro, what's your take on them? Do you think they're adequate for Rock/Metal/Rap/DnB/House music? He loved the Joyroom for their rather fun and engaging signature overall, along with their ability to play the music he threw at them well.
> Seems like a good solution, but couldn't the ear guide do the same job in this case as well? ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pair-2pcs-High-Quality-Earphone-Earbud-Silicone-Ear-Hooks-Accessory-Earhook-Ear-Hook-For-Sport-Earphone/32515836927.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.47eDsn )
> Although you did give me a good idea for the future, thanks!




Im still newish to MMCX but I've had no issues though yes many prefer two pin which is a bit less common. I had one two pin iem and it broke at the connection a month ago after not using it for months lol. 

The Tennmak Pro is very solid. I'm sure it will suit him. I listen to all those genres through it. Punchy bass, midcentric with tons of details and smooth highs.


----------



## wastan

The KZ ZS3 also has a fun and engaging signature, strong bass and removable cable (it's a two pin cable). I got mine from US Ebay for about $11 and that's just crazy value.


----------



## nolife1123

wastan said:


> The KZ ZS3 also has a fun and engaging signature, strong bass and removable cable (it's a two pin cable). I got mine from US Ebay for about $11 and that's just crazy value.


 
 Never really been a fan of the KZ ZS line of products, pure bass doesn't sound as appealing (quality>quantity) .
 And also the answer to your previous comment - I guess he generally uses it with multiple sources, at home, on the move, in public transportation and through his phone that's in the pocket, so the connector wiggles side to side sometimes and gets pulled occassionally, which is pretty much enough for the connector to stop working properly after a while.


lurk650 said:


> Im still newish to MMCX but I've had no issues though yes many prefer two pin which is a bit less common. I had one two pin iem and it broke at the connection a month ago after not using it for months lol.
> 
> The Tennmak Pro is very solid. I'm sure it will suit him. I listen to all those genres through it. Punchy bass, midcentric with tons of details and smooth highs.


 
 Sounds rather good with the Pro, but what's the soundstage and vocals like on it? I've suggested it to him, but I'm still yet to see if he's interrested in using the over-the-ear type of earphones, but it does seem rather good in general, with an angled connector too, heard about them multiple times, always good comments about it.


----------



## B9Scrambler

nolife1123 said:


> Seems like a good solution, but couldn't the ear guide do the same job in this case as well? ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pair-2pcs-High-Quality-Earphone-Earbud-Silicone-Ear-Hooks-Accessory-Earhook-Ear-Hook-For-Sport-Earphone/32515836927.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.47eDsn )
> 
> Although you did give me a good idea for the future, thanks!


 
  
 You'd have to tape or use something to secure the ear-guides in place. I find that otherwise they don't provide the bending point with any additional support and simply add more weight, compounding on the issue. That's why I went with twist ties instead, haha. Cheap, easy to get a hold of, and effective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ugly as sin though...


----------



## nolife1123

b9scrambler said:


> You'd have to tape or use something to secure the ear-guides in place. I find that otherwise they don't provide the bending point with any additional support and simply add more weight, compounding on the issue. That's why I went with twist ties instead, haha. Cheap, easy to get a hold of, and effective
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Functionality > looks, that's how it's been for me at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Lurk650

nolife1123 said:


> Never really been a fan of the KZ ZS line of products, pure bass doesn't sound as appealing (quality>quantity) .
> And also the answer to your previous comment - I guess he generally uses it with multiple sources, at home, on the move, in public transportation and through his phone that's in the pocket, so the connector wiggles side to side sometimes and gets pulled occassionally, which is pretty much enough for the connector to stop working properly after a while.
> Sounds rather good with the Pro, but what's the soundstage and vocals like on it? I've suggested it to him, but I'm still yet to see if he's interrested in using the over-the-ear type of earphones, but it does seem rather good in general, with an angled connector too, heard about them multiple times, always good comments about it.




Vocals are forward but not overly forward. It is midcentric so there is a good amount of air. Soundstage I'd call above average in width. All my impressions based on my past and current gear


----------



## nolife1123

lurk650 said:


> Vocals are forward but not overly forward. It is midcentric so there is a good amount of air. Soundstage I'd call above average in width. All my impressions based on my past and current gear


 
 Seems good, I'll recommend it to him highly and see what he decides on the subject, thanks again for the recommendation!


----------



## To.M

twinacstacks said:


> Like I've always said, It IS just my opinion. My ears tell me that KZ's own ATE absolutely KILL it, in almost every aspect, and under that premise they are IMO an abysmal failure as a 1st Hybrid attempt. I even discontinued burn in at 140 Hours as there was NO improvement. Maybe I have a defective unit?
> 
> TWIN



Hm, that's strange, I have ATE which I like a lot but ZST is a level up, more full-bodied sound, better depth. Me like them


----------



## CoiL

Source gear (+ music and sound signature preference) difference?


----------



## Cinder

I just finished my review of the Syllable D900 Mini.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/true-wireless-headphones-syllable-d900mini-wireless-bluetooth-headphones-in-ear-design-sweatproof-with-mic-for-iphone-smart-phone-bluetooth-devices-come-with-intelligent-charging-box/reviews/17204
  
​  ​ Also finished up the Chord & Major 7'13 review. It's not that versital for those concerned. ​  ​ ​  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-major-713-for-jazz/reviews/17210​  ​


----------



## blackkzero

moshimoshi said:


> I have the KZ ZS3 and just ordered the KZ ATR, what are your favorite iems under 50 usd?


 
  
 +1, same question here


----------



## jescereal

skullophile said:


> bhazard said:
> 
> 
> > A Magosi k1 vs DT2 plus will be a nice showdown once people start receiving them. Nice to see the 3 driver market picking up with new affordable releases.
> ...


 
  
 How are the DZ9's holding up? Any QC problems? I read your review, and understood the DZ9's are more mid-focused, correct? Do you think that someone who likes highs would find these lacking? I want an end game iem and love how the DZ9's look. Eric's impressions of the DZ7 said that maybe 4 BA drivers were tuned to mid-focused frequencies. Would that be the same for the Dz9? Damn, sorry I'm so bad at describing things.


----------



## VinceHill24

twinacstacks said:


> Sorry, D. Don't have the M1.
> 
> TWIN


Maybe he means the K1? As for me i'm curious about how the Magaosi M3 fares against the 3 driver K1 you got earlier.


----------



## trumpethead

twinacstacks said:


> Like I've always said, It IS just my opinion. My ears tell me that KZ's own ATE absolutely KILL it, in almost every aspect, and under that premise they are IMO an abysmal failure as a 1st Hybrid attempt. I even discontinued burn in at 140 Hours as there was NO improvement. Maybe I have a defective unit?
> 
> TWIN



I like them more now than first Ootb, was very disappointed at first...Don't know if it's brain, or burn in....Still as you say not what I was hoping or expecting for their first hybrid...hopefully the Next Wil be better...


----------



## crabdog

Wow the new DZAT looks stunning: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-DZAT-DT-05-3-5mm-Ear-Hook-Earphone-dual-Daynamic-DJ-Headset-Stereo-Bass-Music/1922340_32760254539.html
  

  
 Also the new colorful ZST:


----------



## Tonx

crabdog said:


> Wow the new DZAT looks stunning: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-DZAT-DT-05-3-5mm-Ear-Hook-Earphone-dual-Daynamic-DJ-Headset-Stereo-Bass-Music/1922340_32760254539.html
> 
> 
> 
> Also the new colorful ZST:


 
 ZST Series 1s?


----------



## robervaul

MY LOVE ZST


----------



## egzbuen

Hi guys. What do you guys recommend for a triple driver IEM within the 100USD to 150USD category?

Is the 1more still any good these days?

How does the 1more compare to its Pai counterpart?

Thanks. 

Sent from heaven


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> Wow the new DZAT looks stunning: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-DZAT-DT-05-3-5mm-Ear-Hook-Earphone-dual-Daynamic-DJ-Headset-Stereo-Bass-Music/1922340_32760254539.html
> 
> 
> 
> Also the new colorful ZST:


 
 The DZAT is a seriously beautiful IEM. Don't have experience with that brand but something to keep my eye on.


----------



## crabdog

sylmar said:


> The DZAT is a seriously beautiful IEM. Don't have experience with that brand but something to keep my eye on.


 
 I'm almost ready to pull the trigger just because they look so darn classy. Price is ridiculous too for a double dynamic.


----------



## malifact

Hello, I stumbled across this thread and thought I’d see if anyone had any recommendations for a universal IEM. It would be for commuting only and so I want something with very high isolation – deep fit and will take foam tips.
  
 In terms of sound I would like a dynamic sound with enhanced bass and treble (more treble focus than bass) and clear vocals especially female.  It doesn’t matter if the sound is fatiguing as it will only be for commuting not long listening sessions.
  
 I would say isolation is the priority so I’m willing to take a slight hit on sound quality, though obviously the best sound possible.  No real budget limit.  Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> I'm almost ready to pull the trigger just because they look so darn classy. Price is ridiculous too for a double dynamic.


 
 Very tempting indeed but my wallet says no (for now, I always get my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
  
 I put it on my Ali wish list just in case.


----------



## BergOnMyMind

crabdog said:


> Wow the new DZAT looks stunning: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-DZAT-DT-05-3-5mm-Ear-Hook-Earphone-dual-Daynamic-DJ-Headset-Stereo-Bass-Music/1922340_32760254539.html
> 
> 
> 
> Also the new colorful ZST:


 
 Wow they look good. Any sound quality impressions for those yet?


----------



## robervaul

Wow, another Triple-driver $29

  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/SWING-EC1-Hybrid-Technology-HiFi-Audiophile-In-Ear-Earphones-IEMs/1994049_32762651868.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

Roberval Looks like a B&O + Piston 3 cross, haha. Hope it's good.


----------



## robervaul

b9scrambler said:


> @Roberval Looks like a B&O + Piston 3 cross, haha. Hope it's good.


 
 4in1 too haha


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> Wow, another Triple-driver $29
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/SWING-EC1-Hybrid-Technology-HiFi-Audiophile-In-Ear-Earphones-IEMs/1994049_32762651868.html


 
 Wowzers is right...that is crazy pricing. Build looks good too, although I've never been a fan of that cable color. Chinese manufacturers must have bucketloads of BA drivers lying around and seem to be throwing them into everything.


----------



## NLcobra96

on the road lol


----------



## Holypal

tonx said:


> He, I think it's my case too. Waiting for shipment info since 20 th, dt2+ + pt15.


 
  
 I extended the processing time to Nov 13th, and my order is not shipped yet.


----------



## NLcobra96

jant71 said:


> Anyone gonna order the Moondrop IX?? Peaking my interest


 
 have ordered and on the road


----------



## Skullophile

@jescereal, yeah I'm still McLovin those DZ9's. No problems so far and the sound continues to impress. A little mid centric and nothing seems out of place. Treble is not artificially enhanced and well extended. It's not really a treble head iem although there's nothing wrong with its treble. More of a mids or instrument separation / soundstage whore iem.
I have read my review again and don't wanna change any of it.
There's a lot of options at this price point but an 8 + 1 without sonic problems (to my ears)
Is balls to the wall if you like it's signature.


----------



## Lurk650

tonx said:


> ZST Series 1s?:rolleyes:




My thoughts exactly! Same exact shell


----------



## all999

lurk650 said:


> My thoughts exactly! Same exact shell




I don't know about Series 1 but Series 5 and KZ ZST have the same shell shape.


----------



## Ahmad313

Anybody here have experience with these VJJB K4 iem,,,,  any impressions ,,, ,,


----------



## whoz

FIY, hifiman re400 brandnew sale for nearly 35$ on tmall
  
 Grab itttttttttttttt


----------



## Roen

malifact said:


> Hello, I stumbled across this thread and thought I’d see if anyone had any recommendations for a universal IEM. It would be for commuting only and so I want something with very high isolation – deep fit and will take foam tips.
> 
> In terms of sound I would like a dynamic sound with enhanced bass and treble (more treble focus than bass) and clear vocals especially female.  It doesn’t matter if the sound is fatiguing as it will only be for commuting not long listening sessions.
> 
> I would say isolation is the priority so I’m willing to take a slight hit on sound quality, though obviously the best sound possible.  No real budget limit.  Thanks for any recommendations.


Nothing specific but try to find a BA only IEM, 2 BA and up should give you what you need.


----------



## Lurk650

all999 said:


> I don't know about Series 1 but Series 5 and KZ ZST have the same shell shape.



All the same shell but those have a circle accent piece on the outside, the Series 1/1S are smooth like these ZST



ahmad313 said:


> Anybody here have experience with these VJJB K4 iem,,,,  any impressions ,,, ,,




Warm with punchy bass and good detail. I just found male vocals a little too thick for my tastes.


----------



## Skullophile

malifact said:


> Hello, I stumbled across this thread and thought I’d see if anyone had any recommendations for a universal IEM. It would be for commuting only and so I want something with very high isolation – deep fit and will take foam tips.
> 
> In terms of sound I would like a dynamic sound with enhanced bass and treble (more treble focus than bass) and clear vocals especially female.  It doesn’t matter if the sound is fatiguing as it will only be for commuting not long listening sessions.
> 
> I would say isolation is the priority so I’m willing to take a slight hit on sound quality, though obviously the best sound possible.  No real budget limit.  Thanks for any recommendations.


theres two suggestions I have for you, although both not V-Shaped they have lovely treble and mids.
Read the reviews on the etymotic hf3/5 and the VE Duke. The Duke comes with different cables, the duo 3.5mm is a bit unwieldy for on the go but I think it comes in a single cable version of using single ended. Both are tiny for deep insertion for isolation.


----------



## Saoshyant

whoz said:


> FIY, hifiman re400 brandnew sale for nearly 35$ on tmall
> 
> Grab itttttttttttttt


 
  
 For the price, I'd personally recommend waiting for another massdrop on RE-00.  It's the same price, and I found it a bit more impressive.


----------



## Sylmar

Got my **** 4in1. Loving it OOTB with Comply foams, black cable. Seems like I can handle treble better than I thought. Love the details in the upper range but also enjoying the lows with electronic music. Still have to test them out with male and female voices though. So far for me pretty good and I love the way they look.


----------



## malifact

skullophile said:


> theres two suggestions I have for you, although both not V-Shaped they have lovely treble and mids.
> Read the reviews on the etymotic hf3/5 and the VE Duke. The Duke comes with different cables, the duo 3.5mm is a bit unwieldy for on the go but I think it comes in a single cable version of using single ended. Both are tiny for deep insertion for isolation.


 
  
 Thanks. I've heard the Etymotics and they weren't for me. I'll look into the Duke. My only concern is it seems vented and so the isolation would be affected.


----------



## yakiddenme

malifact said:


> Thanks. I've heard the Etymotics and they weren't for me. I'll look into the Duke. My only concern is it seems vented and so the isolation would be affected.



I know you said you preferred universals, but I would at least take a look at the Custom Art Music One. It's a fairly inexpensive silicone CIEM that sounds amazing for the money. The isolation you get with it as well is mind blowing, even if you've never gotten any sort of CIEM before, I'd heavily consider it as it sounds like it would fill what you are looking for fairly well.


----------



## malifact

yakiddenme said:


> I know you said you preferred universals, but I would at least take a look at the Custom Art Music One. It's a fairly inexpensive silicone CIEM that sounds amazing for the money. The isolation you get with it as well is mind blowing, even if you've never gotten any sort of CIEM before, I'd heavily consider it as it sounds like it would fill what you are looking for fairly well.




Thanks I already own a Custom Art product which I use for home listening and its great. For some reason, I get better isolation from universals with deep fit and foam tips than customs. I must have funny ear canals. That's why I'm looking for a universal.


----------



## DeLuX

vincehill24 said:


> Maybe he means the K1? As for me i'm curious about how the Magaosi M3 fares against the 3 driver K1 you got earlier.




Yeah I absolutely meant the K1, hard do keep track of all the different models


----------



## mochill

malifact said:


> yakiddenme said:
> 
> 
> > I know you said you preferred universals, but I would at least take a look at the Custom Art Music One. It's a fairly inexpensive silicone CIEM that sounds amazing for the money. The isolation you get with it as well is mind blowing, even if you've never gotten any sort of CIEM before, I'd heavily consider it as it sounds like it would fill what you are looking for fairly well.
> ...


ve duke is awesome


----------



## bhazard

$29 EC1 triple hybrid, and Penon is selling? Looks like I may need to try that too just based on principle.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Can anyone compare the **** dt2 plus and kz zs3 or atr?


----------



## all999

moshimoshi said:


> Can anyone compare the **** dt2 plus and kz zs3 or atr?




I don't think anyone have DT Plus yet.


----------



## teesui

egzbuen said:


> Hi guys. What do you guys recommend for a triple driver IEM within the 100USD to 150USD category?
> 
> Is the 1more still any good these days?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have only heard the 1More (short demo), amazing sound quality, build and accessories for its price.


----------



## jescereal

skullophile said:


> @jescereal, yeah I'm still McLovin those DZ9's. No problems so far and the sound continues to impress. A little mid centric and nothing seems out of place. Treble is not artificially enhanced and well extended. It's not really a treble head iem although there's nothing wrong with its treble. More of a mids or instrument separation / soundstage whore iem.
> I have read my review again and don't wanna change any of it.
> There's a lot of options at this price point but an 8 + 1 without sonic problems (to my ears)
> Is balls to the wall if you like it's signature.


 
  
 Did they come packaged with a paper that had the frequency response graph? I messaged hck and I think he said that the graph comes physically packaged with the iems.
  
 What he said when I asked if he had the graph: 





> ```
> My friend，sorry，We only have a print edition, But sent to the customer
> ```


----------



## polychroma23

crabdog said:


> Wow the new DZAT looks stunning: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-DZAT-DT-05-3-5mm-Ear-Hook-Earphone-dual-Daynamic-DJ-Headset-Stereo-Bass-Music/1922340_32760254539.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pulled the trigger on DZAT, hoping they sound as great as they look


----------



## notamethlab

crabdog said:


> Wow the new DZAT looks stunning: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-DZAT-DT-05-3-5mm-Ear-Hook-Earphone-dual-Daynamic-DJ-Headset-Stereo-Bass-Music/1922340_32760254539.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That DZAT is making my finger really itchy, it looks beautiful.


----------



## Deb1995

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Sendiy-M1221-Dynamic-and-Armature-Double-unit-metal-Earbuds-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Headset/2229115_32757009502.html
Any impression yet.


----------



## peter123

Yesterday I brought out the **** UEs and connceted them to the Penon Bluetooth cable. This is a combination costing just north of $50 and IMO it's an excellent option to regular Bluetooth IEM's. I went for a 45 minutes walk with the phone in the pocket of my jacket and I did not have one single drop out. I'm still really impressed with the performance UEs and prefer them over some other sub $100 hybrids.
  
 Anyway, just wanted to share this as an alternative for people looking for Bluetooth IEM's.


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm...  maybe I should give that combo a try.


----------



## Vidal

I finally gave in and ordered the DT2 Plus and **** Earbud, fingers crossed they turn out to be good.
  
 I've got the following on my wish list now DZAT DT-05 and Swing EC1. I'm still interested in the Ty Hi-Z G3 as well.


----------



## Enuma-elis

bhazard said:


> $29 EC1 triple hybrid, and Penon is selling? Looks like I may need to try that too just based on principle.


 
 Yep looks interesting. But I don't like so many vents on back, though.


----------



## amature101

What would be a good dac/amp for a 100 dollar budget usd?


----------



## c0rp1

Can someone explain the following to me:
  
 Usually I use my Mi Note Pro phone as a player when testing headphones, but I have a soundbar with my monitor as well. The soundbar has a 3.5" jack and today I decided to test the sound out of it with 3 different pairs of headphones - KZ ZS3, Piston 3 and **** 4in1.
  
 When Piston are plugged in, there is a bit of a hissing sound when nothing is played, no matter what volume I put the soundbar on (max, or even mute).
 When **** 4in1 are plugged in, there is a really harsh hissing sound (a lot more compared to the Piston).
 When the KZ ZS3 are plugged in, there is NO hissing sound whatsoever.
  
 What could the reason for that be ?


----------



## c0rp1

vidal said:


>


 
  
 I'm eyeing these exact headphones, but haven't pulled the trigger on the DT2 plus. Would really like to see a comparison between DT2 Plus, Swing EC1 and DZAT DT-05, but it'll probably take a lot of time. For now am patiently waiting for a pair of Urbanfun, so I can see what kind of sound signature I prefer more - that of a **** 4in1 or a more neutral one.


----------



## silverre

c0rp1 said:


> I'm eyeing these exact headphones, but haven't pulled the trigger on the DT2 plus. Would really like to see a comparison between DT2 Plus, Swing EC1 and DZAT DT-05, but it'll probably take a lot of time. For now am patiently waiting for a pair of Urbanfun, so I can see what kind of sound signature I prefer more - that of a **** 4in1 or a more neutral one.


 
 i am still waiting for their 11/11 promotions before i decide whether to buy the DT2plus..


----------



## c0rp1

silverre said:


> i am still waiting for their 11/11 promotions before i decide whether to buy the DT2plus..


 
 My list of 11/11 stuff is so huge, I have to set reminders to not forget anything lol...


----------



## Majin

c0rp1 said:


> My list of 11/11 stuff is so huge, I have to set reminders to not forget anything lol...


 
  
 you have a screenshot of your list?
  
 I got my eyes set on the Urbanfun and Havi. If any earbuds are like dirt cheap i might also pick them up.


----------



## ombadboy

Been reading through the thread to decide on a Chineese IEM to buy and was wondering what would you guys recommend for mainly Metal/Rock around $200 or less? I'm new with regards to IEMs but have had my share fare of headphones. I've been reading these V-shaped might be the way forward but there are so many options I'm a bit lost. **** 4 in 1, KZ, DT2 Plus, etc. etc.


----------



## thanderbird

deb1995 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Sendiy-M1221-Dynamic-and-Armature-Double-unit-metal-Earbuds-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Headset/2229115_32757009502.html
> Any impression yet.


 
  
 Hey friend, this is same MaGaosi K1.
  
 The MaGaosi K1 cost half the price.


----------



## Skullophile

@jescereal, I didn't get a graph with my DZ9's.


----------



## Skullophile

ombadboy said:


> Been reading through the thread to decide on a Chineese IEM to buy and was wondering what would you guys recommend for mainly Metal/Rock around $200 or less? I'm new with regards to IEMs but have had my share fare of headphones. I've been reading these V-shaped might be the way forward but there are so many options I'm a bit lost. **** 4 in 1, KZ, DT2 Plus, etc. etc.


It could be a good idea to buy a couple of cheapies with different sound signatures and see what you like
before going after an iem that you can happily live with. Maybe you'll live with something in the cheaper price range.
It's not price it's about performance and having an iem suit your needs.
I personally find V-shaped iems great for metal.

Here are a few V-shaped iems that I personally love;

MusicMaker Shockwave III (Ear Kegs)
T-Peos H300
DQSM D2 (lots of treble)
Fidue A73 (only very mildly V-shaped)
MusicMaker TK12
T-Peos altone 200

Check out some reviews and also jokers multi iem review
is an amazing resource, albeit a heavy read.


----------



## c0rp1

majin said:


> you have a screenshot of your list?
> 
> I got my eyes set on the Urbanfun and Havi. If any earbuds are like dirt cheap i might also pick them up.


 
 Not talking about headphones


----------



## Ahmad313

deb1995 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Sendiy-M1221-Dynamic-and-Armature-Double-unit-metal-Earbuds-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Headset/2229115_32757009502.html
> 
> Any impression yet.



 

It's just looks like MaGaosi K1, may be that is same thing with different names .


----------



## ombadboy

skullophile said:


> It could be a good idea to buy a couple of cheapies with different sound signatures and see what you like
> before going after an iem that you can happily live with. Maybe you'll live with something in the cheaper price range.
> It's not price it's about performance and having an iem suit your needs.
> I personally find V-shaped iems great for metal.
> ...


 

 Ill check those and and go over the review you are talking about. Does he include the 'newer' iems like the 4 in 1 etc?


----------



## Skullophile

Theres too many iem's coming out every day, even the iem god (joker) can't keep up.


----------



## modjo

crabdog said:


> Wow the new DZAT looks stunning: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-DZAT-DT-05-3-5mm-Ear-Hook-Earphone-dual-Daynamic-DJ-Headset-Stereo-Bass-Music/1922340_32760254539.html


 
 Indeed
  


crabdog said:


> I'm almost ready to pull the trigger just because they look so darn classy. Price is ridiculous too for a double dynamic.


 
 Ready to pull the trigger, though my wife and wallet say no...


----------



## VinceHill24

ahmad313 said:


> deb1995 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Sendiy-M1221-Dynamic-and-Armature-Double-unit-metal-Earbuds-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Headset/2229115_32757009502.html
> ...


I suspect they are different but all using the same OEM shell/design. I've came across another seller selling totally same things but they told me they've no idea about the K1. Same case goes for some other IEMs i saw on 1688.com and Taobao. There are in fact a lots of IEM with same shells same design but in actual are different, so it is either the companies uses OEM shells or they get some of those bigger ones to do ODM for them, no surprise since most are small companies they ain't got enough fund for some their own original design shells.


----------



## crabdog

My review of the little thumpers Hidizs EX-01 for anyone interested: http://www.head-fi.org/products/hidizs-ex-01-earbud-dynamic-headphones-hifi-treble-alto-bass-with-mic-and-smart-remote-control/reviews/17226


----------



## TwinACStacks

Those most assuredly are the Same as the Magaosi K1. The Guy who designs the drivers, (Sanhoo?), is HUGE in China Iems, and builds for many companies. No doubt they are rebranded as Sendiy.
  
 At least they have the Red-orange in stock!!!
  
 Pricey as well.
  
 From what I could tell from my early listens before my pair developed problems was that they are VERY good earphones. Maybe not Giant Killers but quite good. Hopefully I will have better luck with the replacements on the way.
  








 TWIN


----------



## NLcobra96

ahmad313 said:


> deb1995 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Sendiy-M1221-Dynamic-and-Armature-Double-unit-metal-Earbuds-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Headset/2229115_32757009502.html
> ...


 
 Well Here's another one manufactured by Kinera.
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Hybrid-Technology-Professional-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Metal-Heavy-Bass-Sound-Quality-Music-Earphone-DIY/32707410590.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.102.yrmYMn&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_1&btsid=04d6126a-eb5a-4ab5-a3a9-07a2d1bd043a


----------



## Deb1995

vincehill24 said:


> I suspect they are different but all using the same OEM shell/design. I've came across another seller selling totally same things but they told me they've no idea about the K1. Same case goes for some other IEMs i saw on 1688.com and Taobao. There are in fact a lots of IEM with same shells same design but in actual are different, so it is either the companies uses OEM shells or they get some of those bigger ones to do ODM for them, no surprise since most are small companies they ain't got enough fund for some their own original design shells.


 
  


thanderbird said:


> Hey friend, this is same MaGaosi K1.
> 
> The MaGaosi K1 cost half the price.


 
 Both of them look exactly same, but I doubt they have same drivers inside. I send a mail to the sendiy seller asking about driver details?
 Has anyone already tried MaGaosi K1? How is the SQ? Anyone knows the driver details?
 I'm waiting for my 4 in 1 & ATR. I hope they will be delivered by the next week. I'm waiting for 11.11 sale to place my next orders.


----------



## VinceHill24

deb1995 said:


> Both of them look exactly same, but I doubt they have same drivers inside. I send a mail to the sendiy seller asking about driver details?
> Has anyone already tried MaGaosi K1? How is the SQ? Anyone knows the driver details?
> I'm waiting for my 4 in 1 & ATR. I hope they will be delivered by the next week. I'm waiting for 11.11 sale to place my next orders.


 I did asked for some info from Magaosi seller months earlier before i bought it, this is what i get. Hope it helps.


vincehill24 said:


> I saw the Magaosi K1 2BA+1DD hybrid on Taobao selling at just 499RMB, such a competitive pricing. Just some info, according to the seller they're using TWFK-30017 BA this time unlike the HLSX time which they use AFX BA.  The FR given was using the Grey filter (the middle/neutral 1). I'm very much interested though hope to hear some impressions.


----------



## windcar

I know I wouldn't like this IEM after looking at the frequency response graph. Peak at 4k and 7k says this is a harsh and sibilant IEM. The dip at 1k also points to a recessed mids.


----------



## bjaardker

Jim at NiceHCK just messaged me and said they're still waiting for fullfillment of their shipment from ****.
  
 Not happy that he changed my order to shipped without even having the product in hand.

 Anyone know of any retailers that have the **** DT2+ on hand? I'm ready to cancel my order with Jim.


----------



## carltonh

bjaardker said:


> Jim at NiceHCK just messaged me and said they're still waiting for fullfillment of their shipment from ****.
> 
> Not happy that he changed my order to shipped without even having the product in hand.
> 
> Anyone know of any retailers that have the **** DT2+ on hand? I'm ready to cancel my order with Jim.


 
 Purchasing from an Aliexpress seller is almost like a preorder from Trinity Audio. Subject to a few months of pushing the ship date forward.   But at least I should finally get my PM4 soon... really really soon...right?


----------



## bjaardker

carltonh said:


> Purchasing from an Aliexpress seller is almost like a preorder from Trinity Audio. Subject to a few months of pushing the ship date forward.   But at least I should finally get my PM4 soon... really really soon...right?




Except it would be like trinity sending you a tracking number for your pm4s a week ago, when they didn't even have them finished being built. Oh, and you would have paid full price for your pm4s as well. 

In other words, it's nothing at all like Trinity's pre-orders.


----------



## Podster

modjo said:


> Indeed
> 
> Ready to pull the trigger, though my wife and wallet say no...


 

 I pulled that trigger of course I keep my spending and finances separate from the little misses
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That cracked me up Skull
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have stuff pouring in left and right, I've ordered so much from AliEx I can't even remember what I ordered until it gets here anymore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do love playing with the bargain toys though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Benjie S5 just got here and got the Vots came yesterday, pretty crazy what one can get for $31.79


----------



## Vidal

> Benjie S5 just got here and got the Vots came yesterday, pretty crazy what one can get for $31.79


 
  
 My Vots when straight in the bin after only a brief listen.


----------



## Skullophile

Is it just me or is everyone's AliExpress's home page just hot chicks in swimwear and headphones.
Sometimes it's hard to tell which of the two I am fapping to!


----------



## mochill

Loooool


----------



## thanderbird

nlcobra96 said:


> Well Here's another one manufactured by Kinera.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Hybrid-Technology-Professional-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Metal-Heavy-Bass-Sound-Quality-Music-Earphone-DIY/32707410590.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.102.yrmYMn&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_1&btsid=04d6126a-eb5a-4ab5-a3a9-07a2d1bd043a


 

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)]  [/color]
```
  
 This is not the same shell.
  
 Or you got the wrong link, or are we seeing different


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> My Vots when straight in the bin after only a brief listen.




Same shell as XE800 but different sound?


----------



## modjo

podster said:


> I pulled that trigger of course I keep my spending and finances separate from the little misses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


vidal said:


> My Vots when straight in the bin after only a brief listen.


 
  
 How the Vots sounds?


----------



## Ahmad313

nlcobra96 said:


> Well Here's another one manufactured by Kinera.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Hybrid-Technology-Professional-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Metal-Heavy-Bass-Sound-Quality-Music-Earphone-DIY/32707410590.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.102.yrmYMn&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_1&btsid=04d6126a-eb5a-4ab5-a3a9-07a2d1bd043a



 

This has not the same shell, it is something different from the other two,,,,


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Just thought I'd leave this here:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=5706.1529727.a31f2.105.ICPrDH&scm=1007.12883.24200.100200300000000&id=540301921486&pvid=c8bde35d-b436-4f56-b202-12b642d3d821
  
 SHOZY STAR IEM
  

  

  
 Seems like they are taking the FitEar Aya approach by purposely not stating anyhting.

 In the Taobao description, it just mentions 
 "UIEM, no details, no descriptions, made for Shozy's Fan"


----------



## nolife1123

@podster What's your take on the Benjie, I've seen it mentioned months ago but never seen anyone actually review it or even a quick glimpse at thoughts on it 
Be our hero


----------



## Vidal

lurk650 said:


> Same shell as XE800 but different sound?


 
 Not even the same shell the XE800 are part metal the Vots are all plastic
  


modjo said:


> How the Vots sounds?


 
  
 Garbage, I didn't keep them in my ears long enough to analyse what was wrong with them though.


----------



## Folly

Damn the SHOZY STAR looks so nice


----------



## 1clearhead

*OK! I'll be receiving several earphones....*
  
 DTS Plus
  
 SENDIY M1221
  
  
*All ready received....*
  
 MaGaosi M3
  
 **** VT66
  
 MaGaosi M3 is exactly as 'TWINS' stated in his mini impression of these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Now, the *VT66* are almost identical in sound signature as the *M3*, but soundstage is wider and smoother!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 .....more impressions, later!


----------



## d8n0g

I have my KZ zst burning in for some time now using pink, white, sine , and Radiohead ( if Radiohead can't burn in the headphone no one can). It actually says in the manual that burning is recommended, they didn't sound too shabby Straight Out of the Box though.

I have a pair of easyearphone boss HiFi B3 if anyone ways to trade


----------



## crabdog

nolife1123 said:


> @podster What's your take on the Benjie, I've seen it mentioned months ago but never seen anyone actually review it or even a quick glimpse at thoughts on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 There's an entire thread dedicated to it:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/805115/benjie-s5-offical-thread


----------



## Roen

sylmar said:


> Got my **** 4in1. Loving it OOTB with Comply foams, black cable. Seems like I can handle treble better than I thought. Love the details in the upper range but also enjoying the lows with electronic music. Still have to test them out with male and female voices though. So far for me pretty good and I love the way they look.


if you're using the T series, try reversing the foam orientation, you'll notice the 4in1 treble more so.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I just messaged Shozy for info about this "New" earphone.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> Not even the same shell the XE800 are part metal the Vots are all plastic




So it's made to look the same but using cheaper parts. Damn China lol


----------



## Shinry

Hi guys!
Just received my KZ ED3 (ordered it after reading in a german forum)
I didn't expect that well build earphones, really amazing
I need to try different tips to get a good seal. But what I could hear if them is that the highs are soooo harsh, it almost hurts my ears... Do you think this could change a bit when I let them burn in?
Greetings!


----------



## crabdog

shinry said:


> Hi guys!
> Just received my KZ ED3 (ordered it after reading in a german forum)
> I didn't expect that well build earphones, really amazing
> I need to try different tips to get a good seal. But what I could hear if them is that the highs are soooo harsh, it almost hurts my ears... Do you think this could change a bit when I let them burn in?
> Greetings!


 
 Once you have a good seal the bass will come through and hopefully balance out the treble some. Maybe they're just bright though - I don't have the ED3 (i have edr2, ed9). Hopefully someone who has them can give some input.


----------



## Natalie Wong

Hi guys! I'm new here! Sorry to ask this question if it had been asked earlier on. Has anyone received their sender DT2 plus? Any impressions? Thanks a lot  and apologies if my English is not up to standard.


----------



## crabdog

natalie wong said:


> Hi guys! I'm new here! Sorry to ask this question if it had been asked earlier on. Has anyone received their sender DT2 plus? Any impressions? Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nobody has them yet as far as I know but impressions should start rolling in a week or two.


----------



## Natalie Wong

crabdog said:


> Nobody has them yet as far as I know but impressions should start rolling in a week or two.




Thank you so much from the prompt reply!


----------



## all999

natalie wong said:


> Hi guys! I'm new here! Sorry to ask this question if it had been asked earlier on. Has anyone received their sender DT2 plus? Any impressions? Thanks a lot  and apologies if my English is not up to standard.




Hi! 
Mine just has been shipped by DHL today so I should get them by monday.


----------



## Ahmad313

all999 said:


> Hi!
> Mine just has been shipped by DHL today so I should get them by monday.


 
 Hi all999,  
 Please some more impressions on your moni one now it's many days they are with you,  have you noticed any improvements in sound signature. ,


----------



## all999

ahmad313 said:


> Hi all999,
> Please some more impressions on your moni one now it's many days they are with you,  have you noticed any improvements in sound signature. ,


 
  
 No, my latest  impressions after three days of burning are final. They're on it's way back to China. I requested a refund.


----------



## Skullophile

all999 said:


> No, my latest  impressions after three days of burning are final. They're on it's way back to China. I requested a refund.


I just experienced how expensive returns to China are from Canada.
50 bucks for untracked 2 month delivery time or 80 for 2 weeks delivery time.
Makes it not worth it with most items, is it cheaper from the states?


----------



## all999

skullophile said:


> I just experienced how expensive returns to China are from Canada.
> 50 bucks for untracked 2 month delivery time or 80 for 2 weeks delivery time.
> Makes it not worth it with most items, is it cheaper from the states?




From United States of Europe, yes, it is 
20€ for 2-3 weeks tracked and insured.


----------



## Tonx

all999 said:


> Hi!
> Mine just has been shipped by DHL today so I should get them by monday.


 
 Where are yours dt2+ from?


----------



## all999

tonx said:


> Where are yours dt2+ from?


 
 Banned Ali store.


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> I just experienced how expensive returns to China are from Canada.
> 50 bucks for untracked 2 month delivery time or 80 for 2 weeks delivery time.
> Makes it not worth it with most items, is it cheaper from the states?


 
 So returning cost is about to equal the price of moni one


----------



## Tonx

all999 said:


> Banned Ali store.


 
 Thanks. Still no info about DT2+ and PT15 from HCK


----------



## HiFiChris

amature101 said:


> What would be a good dac/amp for a 100 dollar budget usd?


 
  
 Are you planning on using it as a portable or desktop DAC/Amp?
 What inputs do you need?

 Without knowing anything yet, my #1 choice would be the HiFime 918d.
  
  


twinacstacks said:


> I just messaged Shozy for info about this "New" earphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you get a reply? I messaged Shozy about that IEM some time ago but didn't hear anything back.


----------



## c0rp1

Things move so quickly in this topic, probably no one saw my question, so I'll post it again 
  
  Can someone explain the following to me:
  
 Usually I use my Mi Note Pro phone as a player when testing headphones, but I have a soundbar with my monitor as well. The soundbar has a 3.5" jack and today I decided to test the sound out of it with 3 different pairs of headphones - KZ ZS3, Piston 3 and **** 4in1.
  
 When Piston are plugged in, there is a bit of a hissing sound when nothing is played, no matter what volume I put the soundbar on (max, or even mute).
 When **** 4in1 are plugged in, there is a really harsh hissing sound (a lot more compared to the Piston).
 When the KZ ZS3 are plugged in, there is NO hissing sound whatsoever.
  
 What could the reason for that be ?


----------



## Natalie Wong

all999 said:


> Banned Ali store.




Sorry, but may I ask what do you mean by banned Ali stores? Thanks!


----------



## Natalie Wong

c0rp1 said:


> Things move so quickly in this topic, probably no one saw my question, so I'll post it again
> 
> 
> Can someone explain the following to me:
> ...




The earphones might be too sensitive with your source I suppose. That is one thing that I can think of. I have encountered this on some of my more sensitive earphones while pairing them up with my S7 edge. But it does not seem to have any issues pairing up with my dap.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

natalie wong said:


> Sorry, but may I ask what do you mean by banned Ali stores? Thanks!


 
 I suspect by such they're referring to a store that is permanently banned from being linked or mentioned here on the forums.  A few are listed in the OP, including a link as to why.
  


brooko said:


> Rules
> 
> (snipped)
> 
> ...


----------



## Temple

I am trying to decide between these two Bluetooth cables and wanted to see if anyone has experience with both...
  
 (Tennmak)  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-MMCX-Bluetooth-4-1-Cable-Detachable-Cable-for-Tennmak-PRO-Piano-SE215-SE315-SE425-SE535/32743693143.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.11.sUa8e7&scm=1007.13338.49932.0&pvid=43618695-6921-40be-96ff-d32e954d81c4&tpp=1
  
 OR
  
 (Penon) http://penonaudio.com/MMCX-Bluetooth-Earphone-Cable
  
 Thanks


----------



## Deb1995

shinry said:


> Hi guys!
> Just received my KZ ED3 (ordered it after reading in a german forum)
> I didn't expect that well build earphones, really amazing
> I need to try different tips to get a good seal. But what I could hear if them is that the highs are soooo harsh, it almost hurts my ears... Do you think this could change a bit when I let them burn in?
> Greetings!




I have the Ed3 for over a year and they sound very Bright and clean. I still use it every day but never heard any harshness. Burn in will improve the SQ, but if you want to reduce the harshness, just put a little piece of sponge(used in earbuds or something else) inside the nozzle.


----------



## peter123

c0rp1 said:


> Things move so quickly in this topic, probably no one saw my question, so I'll post it again
> 
> 
> Can someone explain the following to me:
> ...




Different sensitivity and/or amount of shielding.....


----------



## newbielive

7ba received, still burning in and making comparisons with my 20$ KZs. Impressions to come


----------



## Lurk650

skullophile said:


> I just experienced how expensive returns to China are from Canada.
> 50 bucks for untracked 2 month delivery time or 80 for 2 weeks delivery time.
> Makes it not worth it with most items, is it cheaper from the states?



Last time I shipped to China it was about $15 untracked, 2-3 weeks. Should my Moni need to be returned I'm going to request for exchange with TK12 to cover my shipping cost. I sold my 12 for the 13s and do indeed miss the raw sound of the 12 



temple said:


> I am trying to decide between these two Bluetooth cables and wanted to see if anyone has experience with both...
> 
> (Tennmak)  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-MMCX-Bluetooth-4-1-Cable-Detachable-Cable-for-Tennmak-PRO-Piano-SE215-SE315-SE425-SE535/32743693143.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.11.sUa8e7&scm=1007.13338.49932.0&pvid=43618695-6921-40be-96ff-d32e954d81c4&tpp=1
> 
> ...




I ordered the Penon cable the other day after hearing good things, will pair with either the Tennmak Pro or Fender DXA1. Either way, the battery life is way better than any all in one BT for the same price.


----------



## Temple

Battery life on the Tennmak does not look all that great after taking a closer look. Still wonder how the SQ is on the Tennmak though...


----------



## carltonh

skullophile said:


> I just experienced how expensive returns to China are from Canada.
> 50 bucks for untracked 2 month delivery time or 80 for 2 weeks delivery time.
> Makes it not worth it with most items, is it cheaper from the states?


 
  
 Although mine only cost $13 to ship with tracking...it hasn't done any good. Notice below USPS acknowledged receipt on June 29th...No updates since July 2nd. More than 4 months so far without updates. And this was from the banned store...and the banned IEM. Even though I reported the malfunctioning IEM immediately upon receipt, they will provide no replacement service without or until I send it back. (And now I doubt even then.) So I'm out nearly $200 because the banned seller's not so helpful quality control and customer service problems.


----------



## Holypal

My order of **** DT2+ and PT15 from HCK Jim is shipped, by China Post. But it may take much longer time to actually send out by the courier at the moment. Because of the huge delivery traffic of 11.11 shopping festival in China. Nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Majin

newbielive said:


> 7ba received, still burning in and making comparisons with my 20$ KZs. Impressions to come


 
  
 Initial impressions and price for a 7BA?


----------



## newbielive

majin said:


> Initial impressions and price for a 7BA?


 
 I'm still burning them in but first impressions are that it's sharp and all background instruments really come forward. The one thing I will give to the KZ's is that certain wind instruments and vocals benefit from the muddy sound making a warmer smokey sound vs the 7ba which seem to respond super quick and accurately which is a little less warm to listen to but still beautiful to listen to. The bass on these 7BA are also stronger than the already strong KZ especially the mid bass
  
 These were $322USD at ****


----------



## Demoncho

What iem for use with an amp (SB E5) recommed on a 20-30$ (or less) budget?
 It's important to be comfortable (small ears).
  
 Thanks for the thread (too many options for me)


----------



## crabdog

demoncho said:


> What iem for use with an amp (SB E5) recommed on a 20-30$ (or less) budget?
> It's important to be comfortable (small ears).
> 
> Thanks for the thread (too many options for me)



Tennmak Pro


----------



## Demoncho

crabdog said:


> Tennmak Pro


 
  
 Thanks for the recommendation.
 I go for it.


----------



## crabdog

demoncho said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.
> I go for it.



It's a great earphone with balanced signature and is very comfortable. Hope you like it!


----------



## AudioNewbi3

twinacstacks said:


> I just messaged Shozy for info about this "New" earphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Kindly do keep us updated mate!


----------



## AudioNewbi3

newbielive said:


> I'm still burning them in but first impressions are that it's sharp and all background instruments really come forward. The one thing I will give to the KZ's is that certain wind instruments and vocals benefit from the muddy sound making a warmer smokey sound vs the 7ba which seem to respond super quick and accurately which is a little less warm to listen to but still beautiful to listen to. The bass on these 7BA are also stronger than the already strong KZ especially the mid bass
> 
> These were $322USD at ****


 
 How is the soundstage and detail retrieval on these?


----------



## andrewkoh332

Hi guys, 
Nowadays whats is the difference sound quality between headphone vs earphone ime earbud? Earphone intend to be more expensive than headphone nowadays. I am intend to get a bluedio ufo headphone cost usd119 (turn 80usd on nov11) but when I saw earphone that cost more than 100 usd , I am afraid I make a wrong purchase. Is earphone nowadays have better sound quality compare to headphone. Please enlighten me. Haha. 
I am from Malaysia, I own some kz ate, kz ed ltd, monk plus, rock ziron, **** 4in1. Using lenovo vibe x3 as my player, with extremely quality premium spotify.


----------



## Lurk650

carltonh said:


> Although mine only cost $13 to ship with tracking...it hasn't done any good. Notice below USPS acknowledged receipt on June 29th...No updates since July 2nd. More than 4 months so far without updates. And this was from the banned store...and the banned IEM. Even though I reported the malfunctioning IEM immediately upon receipt, they will provide no replacement service without or until I send it back. (And now I doubt even then.) So I'm out nearly $200 because the banned seller's not so helpful quality control and customer service problems.




Strange. My T71 that I sent back to him due to either bad tuning or defective and sent him the receipt picture. Same shipping as you. He sent me the replacement TKH1 within a few days and a 4 core MMCX cable to compensate for my shipping cost to him. Haven't heard anything about it.

Have you asked USPS if it left the country?


----------



## modjo

demoncho said:


> What iem for use with an amp (SB E5) recommed on a 20-30$ (or less) budget?
> It's important to be comfortable (small ears).
> 
> Thanks for the thread (too many options for me)


 
  
 XE800 could be a good option.


----------



## carltonh

lurk650 said:


> Strange. My T71 that I sent back to him due to either bad tuning or defective and sent him the receipt picture. Same shipping as you. He sent me the replacement TKH1 within a few days and a 4 core MMCX cable to compensate for my shipping cost to him. Haven't heard anything about it.
> 
> Have you asked USPS if it left the country?


 

 I guess I don't know how to ask USPS that, or any questions. I'd probably have to go to my local post office on a Saturday. They aren't exactly customer oriented.


----------



## Lurk650

carltonh said:


> I guess I don't know how to ask USPS that, or any questions. I'd probably have to go to my local post office on a Saturday. They aren't exactly customer oriented.




Call up customer service number tomorrow and see if they can figure out what happened. Once it's out of country though all bets are off maybe. You may be able to file a claim. 

I sent a package out to a fellow member in Thailand a month ago, $25 paid no tracking. Still hasn't shown up for him.


----------



## HiFiChris

I don't say it often that I really love a certain product, but in this case it is true: I bloody love this thing and couldn't think of anything better for the little money it costs.​  ​ Here's my review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/generic-original-xiaomi-square-box-stereo-wireless-bluetooth-speaker-for-apple-phones-xiaomi-mi-pad-all-xiaomi-mobile-phones-etc-black/reviews/17233​  ​ ​


----------



## Holypal

hifichris said:


> I don't say it often that I really love a certain product, but in this case it is true: I bloody love this thing and couldn't think of anything better for the little money it costs.​  ​ Here's my review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/generic-original-xiaomi-square-box-stereo-wireless-bluetooth-speaker-for-apple-phones-xiaomi-mi-pad-all-xiaomi-mobile-phones-etc-black/reviews/17233​  ​ ​


 
  
 Compare it with Jawbone Mini Jambox:


----------



## polychroma23

HotFi messaged me about the new DZAT I recently ordered. They told me DZAT found a problem with their new IEM and is currently being fixed. I don't mind waiting 20 days as long as the SQ is on par or even above my expectations


----------



## petan970

polychroma23 said:


> HotFi messaged me about the new DZAT I recently ordered. They told me DZAT found a problem with their new IEM and is currently being fixed. I don't mind waiting 20 days as long as the SQ is on par or even above my expectations




Be carefull with HotFi shop, it is not a good seller. He sent me used earphones and then he promissed to send me another earphones as a compensation. 
And the result? He sent me nothing! He even gave me fake tracking number and lied me many times. I think that Vapman had problems with that seller too recently.


----------



## c0rp1

All the deals for the 11.11 have already been announced in Aliexpress. Will be great if we can share some nice ones we found, so let me start:
  
 1. Vivo XE800 for $13.5 (hope it's original of course) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Authentic-Vivo-XE800-In-Ear-HiFi-Sound-Stereo-In-Ear-Earphones-Earbuds-with-Mic/32716543235.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.EMFJwS
  
 2. Tennmak Pro for $21.11 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Tenmk-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-Remote/32624020655.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.EMFJwS
  
 3. Urbanfun for $15.12 - No link because there are from the Banned store
  
 4. FiiO E10K for $60 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-FiiO-E10K-USB-DAC-Headphone-Amplifier/2042526424.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.EMFJwS
  
 Hope other users will post as well


----------



## SuperMAG

What is best sound quality mmcx cable around 10usd for my **** 4in1 or dt2 plus if it turns out to be blast. i have blue cable with my 4in1.


----------



## fonkepala

sylmar said:


> Got my **** 4in1. Loving it OOTB with Comply foams, black cable. Seems like I can handle treble better than I thought. Love the details in the upper range but also enjoying the lows with electronic music. Still have to test them out with male and female voices though. So far for me pretty good and I love the way they look.


 
  
 Likewise. After posting my somewhat ambivalent first impression of the 4in1 last week or thereabouts (in which I said it sounded strange OOTB), I am now loving how they sound after roughly 2 days of burn in. Instrument separation and soundstage is indeed great on these, and enough bass for my taste. I also found that I like them better with Comply T500 foam eartips, they MAY tame the highs better compared to the silicone tips from 1More Triple Hybrid that I used previously. The Comply T500 fits ok on the 4in1, perhaps a bit too loose on the nozzle so maybe the Comply T400 would be ideal for the 4in1. They sound equally good directly driven by my HTC M8 as well as the Fiio Q1.
  
 The only complain I have with the 4in1 is the somewhat loose fitting of the MMCX connector to the earpiece. Since the earpieces are heavy, I find that they often detach from the cable, oftentimes caused by very little force. One time I was trying to wrap the cable around my fingers to store the 4in1 in it's case, as the earpieces were dangling down as I did this, one of them detached and fell to the floor. In this case, is it something wrong with the earpiece connector or the cable itself?
  


teesui said:


> Have only heard the 1More (short demo), amazing sound quality, build and accessories for its price.


 
  
 I like mine. They feel really premium and sounds great as well. Not many people talk about it here though, perhaps because there are cheaper options aside from the 1More Triple Driver.
  


peter123 said:


> Yesterday I brought out the **** UEs and connceted them to the Penon Bluetooth cable. This is a combination costing just north of $50 and IMO it's an excellent option to regular Bluetooth IEM's. I went for a 45 minutes walk with the phone in the pocket of my jacket and I did not have one single drop out. I'm still really impressed with the performance UEs and prefer them over some other sub $100 hybrids.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share this as an alternative for people looking for Bluetooth IEM's.


 
  
 Peter, is this the Penon MMCX Bluetooth cable that you're referring to? http://penonaudio.com/MMCX-Bluetooth-Earphone-Cable. If yes, how's the battery life on this?
  


temple said:


> I am trying to decide between these two Bluetooth cables and wanted to see if anyone has experience with both...
> 
> (Tennmak)  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-MMCX-Bluetooth-4-1-Cable-Detachable-Cable-for-Tennmak-PRO-Piano-SE215-SE315-SE425-SE535/32743693143.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.11.sUa8e7&scm=1007.13338.49932.0&pvid=43618695-6921-40be-96ff-d32e954d81c4&tpp=1
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm interested in the same.
  


c0rp1 said:


> All the deals for the 11.11 have already been announced in Aliexpress. Will be great if we can share some nice ones we found, so let me start:
> 
> 1. Vivo XE800 for $13.5 (hope it's original of course) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Authentic-Vivo-XE800-In-Ear-HiFi-Sound-Stereo-In-Ear-Earphones-Earbuds-with-Mic/32716543235.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.EMFJwS
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good idea. There's something I'd like to say about #2 though. Tennmak Pro with 1 cable from that same store on AliE was selling for about $23 previously. Now in anticipation of the 11.11 sale I see they've jacked up the price and by quite a lot too. If the price is $21.11 on 11.11, then it won't be too much of a discount compared to their previous selling price of $23. I see some other stores doing this as well


----------



## c0rp1

fonkepala said:


> Likewise. After posting my somewhat ambivalent first impression of the 4in1 last week or thereabouts (in which I said it sounded strange OOTB), I am now loving how they sound after roughly 2 days of burn in. Instrument separation and soundstage is indeed great on these, and enough bass for my taste. I also found that I like them better with Comply T500 foam eartips, they MAY tame the highs better compared to the silicone tips from 1More Triple Hybrid that I used previously. The Comply T500 fits ok on the 4in1, perhaps a bit too loose on the nozzle so maybe the Comply T400 would be ideal for the 4in1. They sound equally good directly driven by my HTC M8 as well as the Fiio Q1.
> 
> The only complain I have with the 4in1 is the somewhat loose fitting of the MMCX connector to the earpiece. Since the earpieces are heavy, I find that they often detach from the cable, oftentimes caused by very little force. One time I was trying to wrap the cable around my fingers to store the 4in1 in it's case, as the earpieces were dangling down as I did this, one of them detached and fell to the floor. In this case, is it something wrong with the earpiece connector or the cable itself?
> 
> ...


 
 Couldn't agree more. I saw that with tons of items that I follow already (not only headphones). But still I think it's a good price.


----------



## c0rp1

supermag said:


> What is best sound quality mmcx cable around 10usd for my **** 4in1 or dt2 plus if it turns out to be blast. i have blue cable with my 4in1.


 
 Would like to know that as well


----------



## Ahmad313

supermag said:


> What is best sound quality mmcx cable around 10usd for my **** 4in1 or dt2 plus if it turns out to be blast. i have blue cable with my 4in1.


 
 Try the LZ-A3 cable ( as i am using this one)  it is a best combination .


----------



## SuperMAG

do you have a link for that?? thanks.


----------



## toddy0191

Received the Tennmak Crazy Cellos (http://s.aliexpress.com/uqE7VbUr) last night. Cost me about £37 and seeming to be great bang for buck so far:

Trying to be cautious here but my initial impressions are great!

I've been listening on my Xduoo X3

I've put the included foam tips on which provide outstanding isolation. Wearing them up there are zero microphonics.

So far I've listened to Moon shaped pool by radiohead and hounds of love by Kate Bush both in 44khz 16 bit FLAC as Tony insisted on listening to lossles with them!

They have a similar signature to the pros with smoothed off treble but are far ftom dull.

Mids are AMAZING (check out that caution!) and are the most detailed of all my iems with beautiful timbre. I'm hearing things with these that I've never noticed before which is making me excited to listen to my entire music collection with them!

Bass is a close second with slight boost in the midbass like pros but with less bleed (minimal) in to the mids. The bass is very controlled and accurate though and the sub bass rumble is fantastic.

They are very full sounding.

Soundstage is more intimate than the pros but separation of all the sounds / instruments is excellent.

Looking forward to the affect of brain burn / burn in.


----------



## Majin

c0rp1 said:


> All the deals for the 11.11 have already been announced in Aliexpress. Will be great if we can share some nice ones we found, so let me start:
> 
> 1. Vivo XE800 for $13.5 (hope it's original of course) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Authentic-Vivo-XE800-In-Ear-HiFi-Sound-Stereo-In-Ear-Earphones-Earbuds-with-Mic/32716543235.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.EMFJwS
> 
> ...


 
  
 The higher end +3 BA earphones are really interesting with some of them having more than $50 discount.


----------



## Ahmad313

supermag said:


> do you have a link for that?? thanks.


 
 Please just check the banned one store,  the price on store page is $13 but you send him a massage for discount before place the order .


----------



## loomisjohnson

c0rp1 said:


> All the deals for the 11.11 have already been announced in Aliexpress. Will be great if we can share some nice ones we found, so let me start:
> 
> 1. Vivo XE800 for $13.5 (hope it's original of course) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Authentic-Vivo-XE800-In-Ear-HiFi-Sound-Stereo-In-Ear-Earphones-Earbuds-with-Mic/32716543235.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.EMFJwS
> 
> ...


 

 different sellers are also posting great 11.11 deals on the magaosi k1 (which looks like it could be an endgame iem)+ the mm kkting--also saw an interesting 2ba from kinera, the bas03. depending on the outcome of the election, i'll either celebrate by splurging or splurge on the basis that all hope is lost anyway.


----------



## SuperMAG

also how is the QKZ W1 Pro cable, i mean does it work with other iems like **** etc, also how is its sound quality. 
  
 thanks ahmad, will order one soon, but which discount will work, the 11/11 or the seller discount??


----------



## TwinACStacks

I don't know if I would call the Magaosi K1 an END Game earphone but it is Quite good, at least for my sound preferences. I rank it up there with the Musicman Stuff (not including the SWIII which is in another dimension soundwise). I got mine at a stellar price because I now owe the Seller a review. My first pair developed problems around 120 Hours and the seller immediately sent me a new replacement pair which are still on the way. So I can't vouch as to their build quality internally but the Outside is superbly crafted out of Metal and must be an alloy of Alum. because it is quite light. The memory cable is a bit of a PIA, but can be dealt with.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Majin

twinacstacks said:


> I don't know if I would call the Magaosi K1 an END Game earphone but it is Quite good, at least for my sound preferences. I rank it up there with the Musicman Stuff (not including the SWIII which is in another dimension soundwise). I got mine at a stellar price because I now owe the Seller a review. My first pair developed problems around 120 Hours and the seller immediately sent me a new replacement pair which are still on the way. So I can't vouch as to their build quality internally but the Outside is superbly crafted out of Metal and must be an alloy of Alum. because it is quite light. The memory cable is a bit of a PIA, but can be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Didnt people compare the Magaosi K1 against the PMV A-01? I don't think i would call it END game either


----------



## Lurk650

The KK-Ting is good but I prefer the TKH1 over it


----------



## loomisjohnson

twinacstacks said:


> I don't know if I would call the Magaosi K1 an END Game earphone but it is Quite good, at least for my sound preferences. I rank it up there with the Musicman Stuff (not including the SWIII which is in another dimension soundwise). I got mine at a stellar price because I now owe the Seller a review. My first pair developed problems around 120 Hours and the seller immediately sent me a new replacement pair which are still on the way. So I can't vouch as to their build quality internally but the Outside is superbly crafted out of Metal and must be an alloy of Alum. because it is quite light. The memory cable is a bit of a PIA, but can be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 well, i haven't heard the k1 yet--it's wishful thinking based on the quality of their prior releases. i'll weigh in with impressions after 11.11


----------



## TwinACStacks

loomisjohnson said:


> well, i haven't heard the k1 yet--it's wishful thinking based on the quality of their prior releases. i'll weigh in with impressions after 11.11


 





 Please do Loomis.  Peter 123 thought they were a little too forward in the upper mids. My first Pair didn't impress me that way. The Female Vocal range is outstanding though...
  








 TWIN


----------



## Tonx

supermag said:


> What is best sound quality mmcx cable around 10usd for my **** 4in1 or dt2 plus if it turns out to be blast. i have blue cable with my 4in1.


 
 I already asked same queation here a while ago,but I've not received a response.  So i bought Tingo cable, it's on the way - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Line-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32618214603.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.SvifCT
 Maybe it will be useful to you


----------



## boblauer

loomisjohnson said:


> different sellers are also posting great 11.11 deals on the magaosi k1 (which looks like it could be an endgame iem)+ the mm kkting--also saw an interesting 2ba from kinera, the bas03. depending on the outcome of the election, i'll either celebrate by splurging or splurge on the basis that all hope is lost anyway.


 
 I'm betting on the latter occurring, splurge on my friend!


----------



## Tonx

supermag said:


> also how is the QKZ W1 Pro cable, i mean does it work with other iems like **** etc, also how is its sound quality.
> 
> thanks ahmad, will order one soon, but which discount will work, the 11/11 or the seller discount??


 
 W1 Pro has other connector, it's not MMCX.
  
  
  
  
 Mine Senfers are finally shipped.


----------



## loomisjohnson

boblauer said:


> I'm betting on the latter occurring, splurge on my friend!


 

 ouch


----------



## all999

I'm not a reviewer. I do consider my unit was broken but I guess I will never know for sure. As for the tips I tried many of them, all silicone. 



My source is Onkyo DP-X1 and Galaxy S6 Edge +, I'm pretty sure I mentioned it. 

In the meantime my DT2 Plus just arrived. Burning in now.


----------



## SuperMAG

HOLY SHAT, Please just give us some impressions AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## carltonh

lurk650 said:


> The KK-Ting is good but I prefer the TKH1 over it


 
 Can you give more details? The KK-Ting is quite awesome, except the lack of beveled edge on the nozzle means I too often lose tips from it.


----------



## c0rp1

all999 said:


> If You reffering to me, I'm not a reviewer. I do consider my unit was broken but I guess I will never know for sure. As for the tips I tried many of them, all silicone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How are the DT2s OOTB?


----------



## Lurk650

carltonh said:


> Can you give more details? The KK-Ting is quite awesome, except the lack of beveled edge on the nozzle means I too often lose tips from it.




Will do a better comparison later but the the Ting bass is more mid focused, TKH1 is more sub focused. Also, the TKH1 I feel has a bit more clarity. Mid range also better but of course like I said I'll A/B them tonight.


----------



## all999

c0rp1 said:


> How are the DT2s OOTB?




Quite good but too much midbass. Dynamic driver need some time. Fun and engaging.


----------



## c0rp1

all999 said:


> Quite good but too much midbass. Dynamic driver need some time. Fun and engaging.


 
  
 Interesting ... what about the treble? Is it still that harsh like on the **** 4in1 (I have no idea if you own those as well)?


----------



## jescereal

twinacstacks said:


> I don't know if I would call the Magaosi K1 an END Game earphone but it is Quite good, at least for my sound preferences. I rank it up there with the Musicman Stuff (not including the SWIII which is in another dimension soundwise). I got mine at a stellar price because I now owe the Seller a review. My first pair developed problems around 120 Hours and the seller immediately sent me a new replacement pair which are still on the way. So I can't vouch as to their build quality internally but the Outside is superbly crafted out of Metal and must be an alloy of Alum. because it is quite light. The memory cable is a bit of a PIA, but can be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd call the **** ues endgame (personally). 

 I'm super stocked for the DT2+ impressions!


----------



## whoz

jescereal said:


> I'd call the **** ues endgame (personally).
> 
> I'm super stocked for the DT2+ impressions!


 
 same here, I'm really in love with my ues, soooooo detail and clear , big separation instruments. I found it very  neutral for my taste(mid range is a bit down i think)


----------



## VinceHill24

Saw this on Taobao thought this would be interesting.
http://detail.m.tmall.com/item.htm?id=540239507877&toSite=main
Hybrid driver Bluetooth IEM by Bluedio, 11.11 just 169RMB. Not sure how it'll sound but the price is just so tempting.


----------



## Roen

So I bought these cables from AliE:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-core-earphone-upgrade-silver-plated-cable-for-Shure-SE425-SE215-SE315-UE900-W40-HD598-earphones/32474992569.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.rEAFwa

As my only IEM that has MMCX is the **** 4in1, I decided to swap it out and see what the differences were. After a quick A/B,

Wait for it.....

WAIT FOR IT.....


Absolutely nothing, when compared to the 4in1's stock silver cable.

I thought I may have heard some differences in mid-bass and detail, but nothing outside of the margin of error. If I had to force a difference, I'd say I lose a very very slight amount of detail in treble. There's a error in mastering in this one part of the track that I'm using to test, and I hear it less clearly with the new cable compared to the old, but only slightly.

Well, at least they're right angle terminated unlike the straight plug of the stock silver cable.

If there's such a thing as wire burn-in, I'll be playing more music through it, but I highly doubt there will be any significant changes. It is just a wire after all.


----------



## Ahmad313

Today I see a 14BA drivers iem on HCK store  the ETERNAL  SUPER 14.


----------



## Ahmad313

all999 said:


> Quite good but too much midbass. Dynamic driver need some time. Fun and engaging.


 
 Please can you make a A/B comparison with 4in1, 
 Do you think the DT2+ is a really upgrade to 4in1 ,??? 
 Thanks.


----------



## Ahmad313

roen said:


> So I bought these cables from AliE:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-core-earphone-upgrade-silver-plated-cable-for-Shure-SE425-SE215-SE315-UE900-W40-HD598-earphones/32474992569.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.rEAFwa
> 
> ...


 
 I also have this cable and I like the quality but this cable creates more cable noise than the stock cable, 
 And please don't share the links of that banned store items here.


----------



## Holypal

jescereal said:


> I'd call the **** ues endgame (personally).
> 
> I'm super stocked for the DT2+ impressions!


 
  
 I don't have UES, only 4in1， and DT2+ on the way. Now you make me want to order a UES.
  
 I want to contact **** and suggest them make a new product UES+, with 1DD+2BA.  What do you think?


----------



## all999

c0rp1 said:


> Interesting ... what about the treble? Is it still that harsh like on the **** 4in1 (I have no idea if you own those as well)?




My first Senfers. No harshness in treble area. Huge bass, still a lot of midbass, good soundstage. They need a better QC though. This is what happened when take off stock tips. 



You can see BA drivers just behind a grill.


----------



## SuperMAG

what about vocals, are they shouty, sharp on ears and thin. What is the best part about these. do you have other iems to compare to. thanks.


----------



## Holypal

all999 said:


> My first Senfers. No harshness in treble area. Huge bass, still a lot of midbass, good soundstage. They need a better QC though. This is what happened when take off stock tips.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see BA drivers just behind a grill.


 
  
  
 This is not good. You should ask for a replacement.
  
 At least we can see the dual BA driver.


----------



## polychroma23

petan970 said:


> Be carefull with HotFi shop, it is not a good seller. He sent me used earphones and then he promissed to send me another earphones as a compensation.
> And the result? He sent me nothing! He even gave me fake tracking number and lied me many times. I think that Vapman had problems with that seller too recently.


 
 Thanks for the heads up. That certainly sounds bad. But I'll give the seller one try since he gave me $10 less due to the inconvenience.


----------



## polychroma23

toddy0191 said:


> Received the Tennmak Crazy Cellos (http://s.aliexpress.com/uqE7VbUr) last night. Cost me about £37 and seeming to be great bang for buck so far:
> 
> Trying to be cautious here but my initial impressions are great!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Better than the acclaimed Tennmak Pro? This is on my wish list now


----------



## nolife1123

Quick tip on getting your aliexpress coins on time if you haven't started already - If you go into the so called Game Land, click on about 10 stores (stops being free after) you can play the flip to win thingy for free and get select coupons, store coupons, aliex coupons or coins. Also, if you follow each of the stores you'll get 10 coins PER store you followed, I've followed 100 of them so I got 1000 coins within 5 mins, after which I believe it caps out, if you're wondering where I even found that many stores, you can swipe up/down to switch to another "country" with all new stores apart from the top few.
  
 I'm not sure if everyone knew about this, because I sure as hell didn't, but I'm glad I discovered it today!
  
 Have fun with your coin hunting!


----------



## toddy0191

polychroma23 said:


> Better than the acclaimed Tennmak Pro? This is on my wish list now




Simply yes!

Very similar signature but more refined. I left updated feedback on the tennmak thread earlier:

Quick update on the Crazy Cellos:

They are very tip sensitive. I tried a few tips and the worst of the bunch were the included whirlwind tips which seemed to suck the life out of the sound. The included foam tips are by far the best.

They are very easy to drive.

Build quality seems very good. Cable is high quality but a little on the stiff side. It doesn't really get tangled though.

One bugbear is the L R markings which are tiny letters embossed on the strain reliefs and are very difficult to see. I've cured this by using 2 different colored foam tips of the red and black icluded.

The soundstage seems to have opened up considerably and instrument separation resolution and clarity remain superb IMO.

The treble seems to have become more sparkly and the elevated mid bass has lessened; they now seem even more balanced.

They are not very forgiving of low quality files and need to be fed 320kbps at least.

Been listening to them alot, and whether it's brain burn in or not, I don't care, I am very impressed!

I think a great benchmark for any new audio equipment is if it makes you want to relisten to all of your music again, which is what I am currently doing


----------



## all999

supermag said:


> what about vocals, are they shouty, sharp on ears and thin. What is the best part about these. do you have other iems to compare to. thanks.




Vocals are full sounding, natural and intimate. Nothing like shouty, no peak in the upper midrange. The Soundstage is opening up, there's a nice 3d. Also highs are really good, detailed, extended but no harsh.


----------



## Folly

all999 said:


> Vocals are full sounding, natural and intimate. Nothing like shouty, no peak in the upper midrange. The Soundstage is opening up, there's a nice 3d. Also highs are really good, detailed, extended but no harsh.


 
  
 Sounds promising so far. How do they compare to your Shockwave 3? Do they have similar sound signatures?


----------



## SuperMAG

MAN oh MAN, this is looking like my next iem. Everything so far is what i like, huge bass, great vocals and no harshness etc, 3d soundstage. How is separation and detail retrieval.
  
 How is it compared to you shockwave 3 or other expensive iems.


----------



## all999

supermag said:


> MAN oh MAN, this is looking like my next iem. Everything so far is what i like, huge bass, great vocals and no harshness etc, 3d soundstage. How is separation and detail retrieval.
> 
> How is it compared to you shockwave 3 or other expensive iems.




Easy now  These are just first impressions and so far I'm quite satisfied. I don't have SW3 already but DT2 have more midbass and less subbass. I prefer vocals from Senfers, more full sounding. Separation and detail retrieval are above average in this price tag but nothing like SW3. 

More after another 48h of constant burning in. Still too much midbass for some genres but great for EDM and vocals.


----------



## peter123

ahmad313 said:


> Try the LZ-A3 cable ( as i am using this one)  it is a best combination .



I've never heard any difference in cables but I still love this one for its build quality, flexibility and lack of microphonics. 



majin said:


> Didnt people compare the Magaosi K1 against the PMV A-01? I don't think i would call it END game either




I guess that was me and I'd take the MK2 over the K1 any day but as always ymmw..... 

Someone asked about the Penon Bluetooth cable but I'm not able to locate the post. Anyway it's this one:

http://penonaudio.com/MMCX-Bluetooth-Earphone-Cable

I've never clocked the battery time but I've never ran out of battery either (I typically charge it when I've used it in for a couple of days) I'd guess I've used it for at least six hours many times before charging it.....


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> I've never heard any difference in cables but I still love this one for its build quality, flexibility and lack of microphonics.


 
 I have one more upgrade cable on the way it is silver and crystal cooper mix cable and more expencive than these stock cables,  when i receive that i will be able to make a A/B comparison with some other cables and will see a cable can actually make a difference in sound quality or not .


----------



## Turkleton

loomisjohnson said:


> different sellers are also posting great 11.11 deals on the magaosi k1 (which looks like it could be an endgame iem)+ the mm kkting--also saw an interesting 2ba from kinera, the bas03. depending on the outcome of the election, i'll either celebrate by splurging or splurge on the basis that all hope is lost anyway.




Hey Loomis, what would you suggest within the $100 range? Have you ever tried the musicmaker tk12/13s?

With the price cuts and coupons, I see a possibility of picking em up for $60+. If there's anything which is an obvious upgrade to the XE800's with a similar sound sig, please do point in the right direction!


----------



## Sylmar

ahmad313 said:


> I have one more upgrade cable on the way it is silver and crystal cooper mix cable and more expencive than these stock cables,  when i receive that i will be able to make a A/B comparison with some other cables and will see a cable can actually make a difference in sound quality or not .



Would be interested to know. Sure looks nice. Do you have a link for this cable?


----------



## Lurk650

turkleton said:


> Hey Loomis, what would you suggest within the $100 range? Have you ever tried the musicmaker tk12/13s?
> 
> With the price cuts and coupons, I see a possibility of picking em up for $60+. If there's anything which is an obvious upgrade to the XE800's with a similar sound sig, please do point in the right direction!




TK12 and 13 are both very good. I owned the 12 but sold it to upgrade to the 13. I do still want to acquire another 12. The Moni One has gotten one neg review and one positive, mine should hopefully be here within the next few days


----------



## egzbuen

Read the product description of the TKs and they look interesting. 

How do they stack up with Pai Audio mr3 and 1more triple driver?

I am also in the look out for new earphones within the 100 to 159USD range.

Sent from heaven


----------



## Ahmad313

sylmar said:


> Would be interested to know. Sure looks nice. Do you have a link for this cable?


 
 Please check the HCK store .


----------



## TwinACStacks

In case you are interested, here is a Track that I converted into 320 Flac that will definitely tell you what is going on in your IEM's Low End. When it first starts you get Mid/High Reproduction then the Bass comes in. It _*generally*_ will smear 85% of the IEMs out there. Its a real eye opener. (Reproduced through a Shanling M5/Aune B1 combo):
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsJSwGc4lsA
  
 BTW: the Moni One Stays tight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## Roen

ahmad313 said:


> I also have this cable and I like the quality but this cable creates more cable noise than the stock cable,
> And please don't share the links of that banned store items here.




My bad, I didn't realize that was the banned seller. I guess he must've changed his name.


----------



## loomisjohnson

For that





turkleton said:


> Hey Loomis, what would you suggest within the $100 range? Have you ever tried the musicmaker tk12/13s?
> 
> With the price cuts and coupons, I see a possibility of picking em up for $60+. If there's anything which is an obvious upgrade to the XE800's with a similar sound sig, please do point in the right direction!


for a bright highly resolving sound the tk12 are a clear upgrade. Likewise the Trinity delta. I haven't heard the tk13 but am told they're more balanced, tho not necessarily better.


----------



## Shinry

shinry said:


> Just received my KZ ED3 [...] But what I could hear if them is that the highs are soooo harsh, it almost hurts my ears... Do you think this could change a bit when I let them burn in?


 
  Hello again and thanks for the answers to my question.
 The highs actually toned down a tiny bit with some burn in, they are still pretty bright but good to listen to. Comparing the sound with my Sony XBA20C it's tonality is a bit clearer and it has way more bass, also they are easier to drive. 
 I just have the Problem for them not fitting my ear on the right site. A good seal is hard to achieve and they fall out without much force applied to them. Also the cable forwards a lot of handling noice which I usually have no problem with, will need to find a solution for this.
 I think I will be using them quite a bit until my Mula arrive (Yeah, I thought I bought the Zircon, mistook the Title of the Productpage for them :/ I hope they will be good anyway and want to order some others from AE too )
  
 Greetings


----------



## Djsenjaya

I'm still waiting for my dt2 plus though. Maybe will take 3 weeks to my country.


----------



## all999

djsenjaya said:


> I'm still waiting for my dt2 plus though. Maybe will take 3 weeks to my country.




AM I the only one getting stuff by DHL? 
DT2 Plus came in little hard case, not in a retail box like on this picture from ali store.


----------



## smy1

all999 said:


> AM I the only one getting stuff by DHL?
> DT2 Plus came in little hard case, not in a retail box like on this picture from ali store.




The stores throw away the boxes so your item be cheaper because the heavier the box the more it cost for shipping.


----------



## MAntunes

Hi guys, I am looking for some new IEM.
 I have the KZ ATE, which I like very much but my father "stole" them. I also bought the KZ ZS3 recently but I don't like them very much, they don't fit quite right on my ears.
 My bugdet is arround 25$ and I am planning to buy on Aliexpress.
 I saw that on 11/11 there are a lot of discounts and I saw the Tennmak Pro for arround 21$, on the official store and the **** 4in1 for arround the same price (https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/1825606_32704437923.html), but I don't know the store.
 I like more of a balanced signature like the ATE.
  
 Another thing, what foam tips do you recommend on Aliexpress also?
  
 Best Regards!


----------



## nolife1123

mantunes said:


> Hi guys, I am looking for some new IEM.
> I have the KZ ATE, which I like very much but my father "stole" them. I also bought the KZ ZS3 recently but I don't like them very much, they don't fit quite right on my ears.
> My bugdet is arround 25$ and I am planning to buy on Aliexpress.
> I saw that on 11/11 there are a lot of discounts and I saw the Tennmak Pro for arround 21$, on the official store and the **** 4in1 for arround the same price (https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-****-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-DJ-Earphone-HIFI-Headset/1825606_32704437923.html), but I don't know the store.
> ...


 
 People generally prefer Comply foam tips around here


----------



## thanderbird

loomisjohnson said:


> For that
> for a bright highly resolving sound the tk12 are a clear upgrade. Likewise the Trinity delta. I haven't heard the tk13 but am told they're more balanced, tho not necessarily better.




The 4in1 is better tk13.


----------



## TwinACStacks

thanderbird said:


> The 4in1 is better tk13.


 





 Sorry Thander, but I own both and TOTALLY Disagree. I'm sure many will back me on this, (and maybe some will favor your view),  but *IMHO It's not even close.* The 13 has more depth, soundstage, clarity, definition, layering of instruments and frequency accuracy across the board. The 4 in one is good, but not *that* good.
  
 JUST MY OPINION








 TWIN


----------



## Gjoel

djsenjaya said:


> I'm still waiting for my dt2 plus though. Maybe will take 3 weeks to my country.




Same here waiting to get dt2 plus and **** PT15. 
Hoping to get em next week.


----------



## Gjoel

Thinking to look after super dolphin the 11/11. 
Can any compare em against Rose nr7?


----------



## Roen

twinacstacks said:


> Sorry Thander, but I own both and TOTALLY Disagree. I'm sure many will back me on this, (and maybe some will favor your view),  but *IMHO It's not even close.* The 13 has more depth, soundstage, clarity, definition, layering of instruments and frequency accuracy across the board. The 4 in one is good, but not *that* good.
> 
> JUST MY OPINION
> TWIN


Can you accurately describe the differences in sound signature? Compared to the 4in1's v-shaped sig?


----------



## Skullophile

gjoel said:


> Thinking to look after super dolphin the 11/11.
> Can any compare em against Rose nr7?


I doubt anyone has both of those but my buddy Tamal 
reviewed the dolphin. Run a search for it.


----------



## Gjoel

You are properly right Skull. 
It's just nice to see comparisons, so i have the opportunity to hold it up against my own experiences with Rose 7.


----------



## petan970

twinacstacks said:


> thanderbird said:
> 
> 
> > The 4in1 is better tk13.
> ...




I have both and absolutly agree with Twin.


----------



## thanderbird

twinacstacks said:


> Sorry Thander, but I own both and TOTALLY Disagree. I'm sure many will back me on this, (and maybe some will favor your view),  but *IMHO It's not even close.* The 13 has more depth, soundstage, clarity, definition, layering of instruments and frequency accuracy across the board. The 4 in one is good, but not *that* good.
> 
> JUST MY OPINION
> TWIN




If you like wheezing and unnecessary noise, surely the tk13 will be a good option.
The tk13 good instrumental separation and soundstage, but I prefer the 4in1 with equalization than musicmaker with noise.


----------



## carltonh

I'm going to assume this is not totally inappropriate for this thread:
  
 Anyone have a short description or link to the best way to game the Aliexpress 11:11 system for discounts?


----------



## B9Scrambler




----------



## TwinACStacks

Funny, I have ZERO wheezing, unnecessary noise, or any other artifacts in The TK13, 12 or SWIII. Either on Fiio X1, X3ii, Xduoo X3 rockboxed, or Shanling M5 with an E12 or Aune B1 amping.
  
 Maybe you have a faulty pair? Like I said I have both and to my ears there's no comparison, the Musicmaker stuff is in a different league. *IMO*
  
 BTW: I don't Equalize. I run Flat, using the IEM's own characteristic signature for equalization.
  
 Thander, This is no slight on your opinion. Everyone hears differently, and has different tastes in Sound EQ, that's why this is a discussion forum.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

roen said:


> Can you accurately describe the differences in sound signature? Compared to the 4in1's v-shaped sig?


 





 Unfortunately, I did a lengthy and detailed review with Pics of this IEM, but because it was purchased from and sold by a Banned seller, the review has been deleted.
  
 I don't really want to stir up controversy. While the 4 in 1 is a Good earphone, I simply prefer the TK13 by a wide margin.
  
 You won't go wrong with either purchase and with the 4 in 1 save yourself some $$$$.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Roen

twinacstacks said:


> Unfortunately, I did a lengthy and detailed review with Pics of this IEM, but because it was purchased from and sold by a Banned seller, the review has been deleted.
> 
> I don't really want to stir up controversy. While the 4 in 1 is a Good earphone, I simply prefer the TK13 by a wide margin.
> 
> ...


I'm actually not interested in which you think is better, I just want to know where the differences are between the two earphones in bass, mids, treble, instrument separation, soundstage and detail retrieval. I already have the 4 in 1, so I'm just looking for things like Bass Quantiy: TK13 > 4in1, Treble Quality: 4in1 > TK13, and so on.

Also, what qualities of the TK13 make you prefer it over the 4in1, since I may like the same or the complete opposite qualities.


----------



## leobigfield

Hey guys, seen any good deals for the coming 11.11 sale? Would be nice if we shared some good deals


----------



## VinceHill24

Having hard time deciding between should i buy another DT2+ or the crazy cello,the latter is almost 2x the price of DT2+ but from impressions posted earlier it seems very promising and VERY tempting. Anymore impressions for the DT2+ and the Crazy Cello ?


----------



## carltonh

vincehill24 said:


> Having hard time deciding between should i buy another DT2+ or the crazy cello,the latter is almost 2x the price of DT2+ but from impressions posted earlier it seems very promising and VERY tempting. Anymore impressions for the DT2+ and the Crazy Cello ?


 

 I'm in the same position. But I want something that can take a mic button cable, even if it doesn't come with one, and so will lean towards the DT2+.


----------



## TwinACStacks

roen said:


> I'm actually not interested in which you think is better, I just want to know where the differences are between the two earphones in bass, mids, treble, instrument separation, soundstage and detail retrieval. I already have the 4 in 1, so I'm just looking for things like Bass Quantiy: TK13 > 4in1, Treble Quality: 4in1 > TK13, and so on.
> 
> Also, what qualities of the TK13 make you prefer it over the 4in1, since I may like the same or the complete opposite qualities.




You just ticked off the entire list of what the TK 13 has that is superior to the 4 in 1 minus the exagerated treble extension of the ****. > Sub bass extension and definition of low frequecies, better Mids especially around the Vocal range, great clarity in the High end without sibilance and spikes, large soundstage with good layering and positioning, Great depth and height as well. Massive overall presentation, with very few flaws. A little on the large size but fit better. This may be a personal preference though.
They are not particularly finicky about source material and are fairly easy to drive as welll.

It's not until you A/B the **** eith other Iems that you find out their limitations, and their strengths. They have very good isolation and are easy to drive along with a great build quality.
 TWIN


----------



## VinceHill24

carltonh said:


> I'm in the same position. But I want something that can take a mic button cable, even if it doesn't come with one, and so will lean towards the DT2+.


Couldn't agree with you more. Otherwise i would've leaned towards the Crazy Cello more as they've got such a positive feedback thus far and their impressions matched my preference a lot. But seriously 20USD for a 3 driver?! I don know what to say anymore.


----------



## bzfrank

thanderbird said:


> If you like wheezing and unnecessary noise, surely the tk13 will be a good option.
> The tk13 good instrumental separation and soundstage, but I prefer the 4in1 with equalization than musicmaker with noise.


 
 No 'wheezing or unnecessary noise' here in my TK13s.
  
 They run rings around the 4in1 in my book.


----------



## Ahmad313

twinacstacks said:


> You just ticked off the entire list of what the TK 13 has that is superior to the 4 in 1 minus the exagerated treble extension of the ****. > Sub bass extension and definition of low frequecies, better Mids especially around the Vocal range, great clarity in the High end without sibilance and spikes, large soundstage with good layering and positioning, Great depth and height as well. Massive overall presentation, with very few flaws. A little on the large size but fit better. This may be a personal preference though.
> They are not particularly finicky about source material and are fairly easy to drive as welll.
> 
> It's not until you A/B the **** eith other Iems that you find out their limitations, and their strengths. They have very good isolation and are easy to drive along with a great build quality.
> TWIN


 
 How you compare the moni one with tk13 because the both have same configuration 2ba+1dd,  which one is the best according to your experience,  thanks.


----------



## pangji

do anyone have experience about moni one? how about the sound compare with pmv mk2


----------



## toddy0191

vincehill24 said:


> Having hard time deciding between should i buy another DT2+ or the crazy cello,the latter is almost 2x the price of DT2+ but from impressions posted earlier it seems very promising and VERY tempting. Anymore impressions for the DT2+ and the Crazy Cello ?




If you can only get one I'd hang fire for a little while as a lot of people (me included) will receive the dt2+ soon.

Not sure that a lot of people have the Crazy Cello on the way so you're relying on my opinion alone.

If you would like me to A/B the cello with something in my inventory that you own too to give you a better idea, let me know.


----------



## VinceHill24

toddy0191 said:


> If you can only get one I'd hang fire for a little while as a lot of people (me included) will receive the dt2+ soon.
> 
> Not sure that a lot of people have the Crazy Cello on the way so you're relying on my opinion alone.
> 
> If you would like me to A/B the cello with something in my inventory that you own too to give you a better idea, let me know.


Great! So how do you find the Cello in comparison to **** 4in1 and KZ ZS3? I'm already having 1 DT2+ on the way anyway, just feel that if it's that good, having a backup at such a steal price would be great or unless i'm convinced for the Cello otherwise which is 2 times the price of DT2+


----------



## toddy0191

vincehill24 said:


> Great! So how do you find the Cello in comparison to **** 4in1 and KZ ZS3? I'm already having 1 DT2+ on the way anyway, just feel that if it's that good, having a backup at such a steal price would be great or unless i'm convinced for the Cello otherwise which is 2 times the price of DT2+




I'll do a proper A/B later on but off the top my head the highs are much more pronounced on the 4in1s over the cellos and I'm confident they're going to be superior in most ways to the ZS3.

But you never know until you listen to them side by side and when I've done this in the past, I've been surprised.

It's morning for me at the moment so will try and do it by the end of today.

I reckon the Cellos will drop in price at some point too.


----------



## cfbruck

I am thinking of buying a pair on the 11th from aliexpress in 40-80 price range, and I guess others prob are too. Maybe we could collect some info?
  
 From what I gather some of the main contenders are
  
 PMV A-01 MK2
  
 Magaosi K1
  
 Tennmak Crazy Cello
  
 MusicMaker TK12/13
  
  
 Did I miss anyone important? Maybe **** dt2 plus will be as good as the others despite being cheaper?
  
 The only direct comparison in this thread that I found was between PMV and Magaosi, which favored the PMV as being more balanced in sound.
  
 Any other direct comparison?
  
 Any recommendations? Personally I listen to acoustic/jazz/classical mostly.


----------



## Tonx

thanderbird said:


> If you like *wheezing and unnecessary* noise, surely the tk13 will be a good option.
> The tk13 good instrumental separation and soundstage, but I prefer the 4in1 with equalization than musicmaker with noise.


 
 I suppose your source is rockboxed Xduuo x3?


----------



## cfbruck

Different question: all those eaprhones on ali that are called custom or customized, like this for example
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Easy-T4-Custom-made-in-Ear-Earphone-4-Units-3-BA-With-Dynamic-Around-Ear/32676122566.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.2.c1b3RC&scm=1007.13338.60375.000000000000000&pvid=97b1dfa4-e2af-49d4-b553-66b3f7f59756&tpp=1
  
 Are those custom made in the sense that you have to get at mold of your ear, send that mold to china, and so on...?


----------



## VinceHill24

toddy0191 said:


> I'll do a proper A/B later on but off the top my head the highs are much more pronounced on the 4in1s over the cellos and I'm confident they're going to be superior in most ways to the ZS3.
> 
> But you never know until you listen to them side by side and when I've done this in the past, I've been surprised.
> 
> ...


Take your sweet weekend time, i'll be eagerly waiting for your comparison. Don't think the price will drop anytime soon and 45$ will probably be the best deal for 11.11.


----------



## Holypal

cfbruck said:


> Different question: all those eaprhones on ali that are called custom or customized, like this for example
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Easy-T4-Custom-made-in-Ear-Earphone-4-Units-3-BA-With-Dynamic-Around-Ear/32676122566.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.2.c1b3RC&scm=1007.13338.60375.000000000000000&pvid=97b1dfa4-e2af-49d4-b553-66b3f7f59756&tpp=1
> 
> Are those custom made in the sense that you have to get at mold of your ear, send that mold to china, and so on...?


 
  
 No, these are not CIEMs.
  
 I only saw one store sells CIEM. Someone ordered it and posted it in this thread weeks ago.


----------



## Holypal

Forrest FLC8S goes to $260 at 11.11:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FORREST-FLC8S-Earphones-HiFi-Triple-Driver-Hybrid-2BA-Dynamic-In-Ear-Stereo-DJ-Studio-Monitor-Earbuds/32710931657.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.O2yFuG
  
 It's a very good earphone.


----------



## all999

holypal said:


> Forrest FLC8S goes to $260 at 11.11:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FORREST-FLC8S-Earphones-HiFi-Triple-Driver-Hybrid-2BA-Dynamic-In-Ear-Stereo-DJ-Studio-Monitor-Earbuds/32710931657.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.O2yFuG
> 
> It's a very good earphone.




http://m.shenzhenaudio.com/forrest-flc8s-iems-hifi-triple-driver-hybrid-2ba-dynamic-in-ear-earphones.html


----------



## nofalcons

So what are the hype train / Head-Fi acclaimed IEMs right now with MMCX? Not a fan of spending $50+ and not having detachable cables. Definitely picking up the **** PT15 and DT2+, but I want to get a few more.


----------



## Shinry

Hey,
Another question. I would like to order a sub 20€ Phone with Earbuds fr my sister. Since I only use IE I don't quite know which are ok too buy.
Is the Monk+ a good choice? Thought I remember the name being dropped a few times here. Are there any balanced budget buds? (Sry Alliteration ^^)
Greetings


----------



## MAntunes

nofalcons said:


> So what are the hype train / Head-Fi acclaimed IEMs right now with MMCX? Not a fan of spending $50+ and not having detachable cables. Definitely picking up the **** PT15 and DT2+, but I want to get a few more.


 

 I am also interested in this!


----------



## thanderbird

tonx said:


> I suppose your source is rockboxed Xduuo x3?:rolleyes:




Yes man. Why?


----------



## Tonx

thanderbird said:


> Yes man. Why?


 
 It happens sometimes on rockboxed Xduuo X3 with different iem's with low impendance (<32 i think). My tennmak pro has same problem with Xduuo. With Hidizs it sounds ok (on stock firmware no problem too). Try to use tk13 on rockbox via line out.


----------



## TwinACStacks

ahmad313 said:


> How you compare the moni one with tk13 because the both have same configuration 2ba+1dd,  which one is the best according to your experience,  thanks.


 






 I've only had the Moni for a short time, just long enough to do a First Impression and about 28 Hrs burn in. I sneaked a peek at about 15 hrs. VERY promising.
  
 No way to tell yet. The Musicman upper stuff (TK12 & 13 and Shockwave III) are all very heavy hitters.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Roen

turkleton said:


> Hey Loomis, what would you suggest within the $100 range? Have you ever tried the musicmaker tk12/13s?
> 
> With the price cuts and coupons, I see a possibility of picking em up for $60+. If there's anything which is an obvious upgrade to the XE800's with a similar sound sig, please do point in the right direction!


where do you get tk13 for 60+?


----------



## Turkleton

roen said:


> where do you get tk13 for 60+?




Go to AK Audio Store - the 11.11 price will be $87. The store has a discount $2 off per $18. This naturally gets you $8 off, then you can use a $5 store coupon. Last, get some major coins (1000) and get the $10 off Aliexpress coupon. Brings it down to $64.

Voila!


----------



## Roen

turkleton said:


> Go to AK Audio Store - the 11.11 price will be $87. The store has a discount $2 off per $18. This naturally gets you $8 off, then you can use a $5 store coupon. Last, get some major coins (1000) and get the $10 off Aliexpress coupon. Brings it down to $64.
> 
> Voila!


damn. How do you get 1000, I only have 40


----------



## mochill

High Quality 100% Pure Silver Earphone Upgrade Cable Custom Made For Shure SE535 SE846 UE900 DZ7 DZ9 DZX LZ A3 QT5 MMCX Cable
 http://s.aliexpress.com/NFbU7nAR 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## nolife1123

roen said:


> damn. How do you get 1000, I only have 40


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/2400#post_12986034


----------



## Djsenjaya

mochill said:


> High Quality 100% Pure Silver Earphone Upgrade Cable Custom Made For Shure SE535 SE846 UE900 DZ7 DZ9 DZX LZ A3 QT5 MMCX Cable
> http://s.aliexpress.com/NFbU7nAR
> (from AliExpress Android)




Is it worth it to upgrade to these silver cable. Spending $100, everyone want an upgrade to the sound and not just placebo effect.


----------



## mochill

For solid silver yes , not the plated copper


----------



## dilidani

Anyone knowing reasonably priced mmcx silver plated cables? My aim is to reduce bass and improve mids-treble a bit. Is it snake oil or possible? (eartips didnt work in this case tho.. :/)


----------



## bhazard

The DT2+ will get lots of reviews (and some measurements) soon. The price is groundbreaking for a triple hybrid.

Haven't heard of the crazy cellos or others yet, so looking forward to anyone willing to try them.

Massdrop Sennheiser 6XX is a crazy good deal right now too, but isn't Asian.


----------



## kvad

djsenjaya said:


> Is it worth it to upgrade to these silver cable. Spending $100, everyone want an upgrade to the sound and not just placebo effect.


 

 There's a deal on those cables ahead of 11.11: https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/795298300140273664


----------



## hakuzen

improved a bit my gear to measure frequency responses; still amateur, raw (no compensated), no accurate measures, but good for some comparisons.
  
*Vivo XE800 vs VSonic GR07 Classic*
  

  
 (iBasso D14 DAC/Amp, Dayton iEMM6 microphone, Realtek AC97 soundcard)
  
 after seeing these curves, i'd bet their driver is the same, just different tuning (shell, etc.).
 the higher bump (2-3dB) from 1KHz to 6KHz could indicate that XE800 sound a bit brighter, vocals a bit forwarder.


----------



## Holypal

hakuzen said:


> improved a bit my gear to measure frequency responses; still amateur, raw (no compensated), no accurate measures, but good for some comparisons.
> 
> *Vivo XE800 vs VSonic GR07*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is it GR07 CE or BE?  OK, GR07 CE, I see.


----------



## FUYU

hakuzen said:


> improved a bit my gear to measure frequency responses; still amateur, raw (no compensated), no accurate measures, but good for some comparisons.




What is your set-up?


----------



## smy1

4 in 1 is the best headphone ever.


----------



## hakuzen

holypal said:


> Is it GR07 CE or BE?  OK, GR07 CE, I see.


 
 GR07 CE (edited)
  


fuyu said:


> What is your set-up?


 
 iBasso D14 DAC/Amp, Dayton iEMM6 microphone, Realtek AC97 soundcard (edited)
  
 (Edit: tested my sources with RMAA to decide which one to use to measure iems)


----------



## toddy0191

hakuzen are your XE800s the old $99 version or the newer sub $20 ones?


----------



## hakuzen

toddy0191 said:


> @hakuzen are your XE800s the old $99 version or the newer sub $20 ones?


 

 the new sub $20


----------



## toddy0191

hakuzen said:


> the new sub $20




Excellent thanks. Those curves seem to be a good counterargument to those who proclaim fakes or inferior versions of the originals.


----------



## hakuzen

iBasso D14 has higher highs roll-off than iBasso DX90, but its DAC software works better than DX90's DAC.
 Calibrated it in REW.
 i'm going to try DX90 anyway, to check differences, and will post results


----------



## hakuzen

fuyu said:


> What is your set-up?


 

 i'm planning to get a IEC711 coupler. my actual DIY "coupler" is quite simple, but after comparing to Tyll's measures, found i managed to locate the peaks/dips in the right frequencies; just some dB differences, specially in mids/upper-mids. going for cheap, i could try to make a calibration correction if i find detailed FR info for some of my iems from a database. IEC711 couplers are available in taobao for <$100 anyway. more accurate microphones than iEMM6 are expensive though.


----------



## FUYU

hakuzen said:


> i'm planning to get a IEC711 coupler. my actual DIY "coupler" is quite simple, but after comparing to Tyll's measures, found i managed to locate the peaks/dips in the right frequencies; just some dB differences, specially in mids/upper-mids. going for cheap, i could try to make a calibration correction if i find detailed FR info for some of my iems from a database. IEC711 couplers are available in taobao for <$100 anyway. more accurate microphones than iEMM6 are expensive though.




I had my eyes set on one of these DIY IEC711 couplers as well. Maybe I get the IEMM6 instead, solely because its less tedious to get a proper calibration. Hit me up in case you found your match.


----------



## toddy0191

vincehill24 said:


> Take your sweet weekend time, i'll be eagerly waiting for your comparison. Don't think the price will drop anytime soon and 45$ will probably be the best deal for 11.11.




Right here's my brief comparrison of the Crazy Cellos vs 4in1s and ZS3.

Using my Xduoo X3 listening to Roisin Murphy's Overpowered album in 44/16 FLAC. It's a beautifully produced album IMO which really tests a lot. I mainly listened to the track "Primitive" as I know it so well.

*Highs*.

I really prefer the natural detailed highs of the Cello. Cymbals sound realistic with lovely decay. On the 4in1 i thought they sounded splashy in comparrison and less refined, although the treble is more prominent in the 4in1s in volume. 

The ZS3 has nice highs too but they sound very metallic in comparrison to the cello. They also have a peak at one frequency which is very noticeable when you listen to them side by side.

*Mids*

No contest here for me, the Cello is very refined here. Female vocals sound amazing and everything sounds very lifelike. The mids of the Cello are more forward than both the 4in1 and the ZS3 making the Cellos soundstage more intimate. The Cellos have the greatest detail here too.

*Bass*

Out of the three the Cello has the greatest quantity of bass as there is more midbass than the other 2 giving it a smoother sound. It also has the best quality bass. It's more punchy and controlled; kick drums really kick and it overall hits hard without overpowering the other frequencies.


I like all 3 earphones but after testing them together the Cello's my favourite. It sounds way more dynamic than the other 2 with a fuller smoother sound which is my preferred signature.

All my personal opinions of course delivered by my ageing 39 year old ears!


----------



## hakuzen

fuyu said:


> I had my eyes set on one of these DIY IEC711 couplers as well. Maybe I get the IEMM6 instead, solely because its less tedious to get a proper calibration. Hit me up in case you found your match.


 

 will do.
 i doubt iEMM6 calibration provided file (specific) is accurate, anyway; but it's very cheap and get decent results.
  
 you need both, microphone and coupler. and maybe a microphone preamplifier.
 those Chinese couplers are ready for 14mm microphones; iMM6 is 6mm, but guess you could fit it.
 my "couplers":


----------



## jant71

toddy0191 said:


> Right here's my brief comparrison of the Crazy Cellos vs 4in1s and ZS3.
> 
> Using my Xduoo X3 listening to Roisin Murphy's Overpowered album in 44/16 FLAC. It's a beautifully produced album IMO which really tests a lot. I mainly listened to the track "Primitive" as I know it so well.
> 
> ...


 

 Kudos to Tennmak. Making a hybrid is more difficult(esp. to have more up front mids and the drivers mesh right as far as tone, timbre, and sounding natural throughout) yet too many, IMO, want to use the hybrid as a selling point cause it is "in" right now and the term has bigger cache. Seems we have plenty of single dynamics that outshine many of these cheap hybrids. Never got what the point is really of taking the two types of drivers but doing it cheaply and not better. The point is to take/build on the strengths of both types of driver and add up something better than either one alone. Having cheap hybrids that can get beaten by single driver phones is just not doing it right, IMO


----------



## hakuzen

toddy0191 said:


> Right here's my brief comparrison of the Crazy Cellos vs 4in1s and ZS3.
> 
> Using my Xduoo X3 listening to Roisin Murphy's Overpowered album in 44/16 FLAC. It's a beautifully produced album IMO which really tests a lot. I mainly listened to the track "Primitive" as I know it so well.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks for the impressions of the cellos. sounds good.
  
 these ones share similar tonality, v-shaped, as opposed to more balanced ones.
  
***** UEs - Tennmak Piano - KZ ZS3*
  

  
 (raw inaccurate measures; iBasso D14, Dayton iMM6, Realtek AC97 soundcard)


----------



## toddy0191

hakuzen said:


> thanks for the impressions of the cellos. sounds good.
> 
> these ones share similar tonality, v-shaped, as opposed to more balanced ones.
> 
> ***** UEs - Tennmak Piano - KZ ZS3*




That matches what my ears tell me. My initial thought when i heard the ZS3 for the first time was that of sounded very similar to the Piano.


----------



## hakuzen

toddy0191 said:


> That matches what my ears tell me. My initial thought when i heard the ZS3 for the first time was that of sounded very similar to the Piano.


 

 so did i. but the Piano's peaks at 2.5KHz (+5dBs above ZS3) and 4.5KHz (+3dB) make them more unnatural in these frequencies.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hakuzen, I've always found graphs as a useful tool and if well done, (as your photos indicate your measurments certainly are), can be actually quite accurate. Despite given the fact most of us couldn't possibly afford Laboratory grade equipment and an Anechoic Chamber. They can provide us with a fair idea of what we *should* hear. However the Human ear doesn't exactly work that way. Neither does soundwave transmission. Soundwaves tend to be reflected or absorbed by different mediums, thusly altering their characteristics, also differences in anatomy can vary sound perceptions greatly between 2 different listeners. Age also plays a part, as I know being Older I can't quite hear the Highs as well as when I was Younger. (I'm still Hell on Bass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 My point is, (although I've taken the long way around), is that Graphs are a great tool and tell us what we can *expect*, but don't necessarily tell us what we will _*actually*_ hear. This I can state from many personal experiences of listening v.s. a known graph plot.
  
 I simply wouldn't bet the Farm on what I'm going to hear on a Graph.
  
 JMHO
  








TWIN


----------



## hakuzen

twinacstacks said:


> Hakuzen, I've always found graphs as a useful tool and if well done, (as your photos indicate your measurments certainly are), can be actually quite accurate. Despite given the fact most of us couldn't possibly afford Laboratory grade equipment and an Anechoic Chamber. They can provide us with a fair idea of what we *should* hear. However the Human ear doesn't exactly work that way. Neither does soundwave transmission. Soundwaves tend to be reflected or absorbed by different mediums, thusly altering their characteristics, also differences in anatomy can vary sound perceptions greatly between 2 different listeners. Age also plays a part, as I know being Older I can't quite hear the Highs as well as when I was Younger. (I'm still Hell on Bass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 frequency response only tells about tonality. it's only an aspect of how phones sound.
  
 other measurements (for example):
 - (also across frequencies) distortion and noise, impedance and phase, isolation (this last one can vary a lot depending of tips and ears)
 - (time) impulse response, response to transition between highs and mids, and between mids and lows
  
 if you can read all these parameters, they tell you about resolution, noise and distortion, hissing, etc.
 then you get an objective and general hint of how the phones sound.
  
 but at last, there are many other factors. there are people using different sources and tips, having different ears and sound perception, and different mood and emotions.
 the sources and the tips, and the particular ears, can alter the sound, but not to convert it into the opposite; the mood and emotions can


----------



## jon parker

Well, I have some TK13's on the way for me + TK12's for a friend to compliment my Shockwave III's (really don't wanna take them outside!)
 Love them too much 
 Looking to buy something on 11.11 - The crazy cello looks like a likely candidate 
 If anything,for this:  

Super wide range from 5Hz ---70KHk  - Colour me curious!
  
 Appreciate all the input here folks


----------



## Lurk650

hakuzen said:


> frequency response only tells about tonality. it's only an aspect of how phones sound.
> 
> other measurements (for example):
> - (also across frequencies) distortion and noise, impedance and phase, isolation (this last one can vary a lot depending of tips and ears)
> ...







jon parker said:


> Well, I have some TK13's on the way for me + TK12's for a friend to compliment my Shockwave III's (really don't wanna take them outside!)
> Love them too much
> Looking to buy something on 11.11 - The crazy cello looks like a likely candidate
> If anything,for this:
> ...




I can't hear past 19Khz, most people past 20khz so I wonder what the point is of reproducing that high


----------



## jon parker

lurk650 said:


> jon parker said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have some TK13's on the way for me + TK12's for a friend to compliment my Shockwave III's (really don't wanna take them outside!)
> ...


 
  
 For one thing, hearing is a mental phenominon - bones, hairs and so forth have no power to 'hear' as they are only physical components [neccesary causes and conditions of hearing but not the actual expereince of hearing]
 My point being you can improve the capacity of your hearing in the same way you can improve your concentration so although there is a >physical< measurement that we know of there is far more going on than meets the eye!  
  
 But anyway  Just because its commonly thought that people cannot hear above 20khz does not mean the frequencies don't play their part in the over all expereince of hearing
 I don't particularly trust that assertion in general - what scientists can actually measure is a tiny part of a whole expereince - For example, in terms of my 1st point, how do you measure mind? 
 Also In terms of working with audio I do find that earphones that have such frequency responses are very helpful in hearing both gross and more subtle mistakes
 Anyway, its for these reasons Im curious


----------



## Lurk650

jon parker said:


> For one thing, hearing is a mental phenominon - bones, hairs and so forth have no power to 'hear' as they are only physical components [neccesary causes and conditions of hearing but not the actual expereince of hearing]
> My point being you can improve the capacity of your hearing in the same way you can improve your concentration so although there is a >physical< measurement that we know of there is far more going on than meets the eye!
> 
> But anyway  Just because its commonly thought that people cannot hear above 20khz does not mean the frequencies don't play their part in the over all expereince of hearing
> ...




I actually did read a post the other day on here saying the same thing, even though we don't necessarily hear it, it could play a part in the overall song


----------



## VinceHill24

toddy0191 said:


> Right here's my brief comparrison of the Crazy Cellos vs 4in1s and ZS3.
> 
> Using my Xduoo X3 listening to Roisin Murphy's Overpowered album in 44/16 FLAC. It's a beautifully produced album IMO which really tests a lot. I mainly listened to the track "Primitive" as I know it so well.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed comparison! I believe it gives many of us a better picture of how the Cello sound and should stirred a lot more interest in it. Some personal opinion, the 4in1 averaging at 25$ and KZ ZS3 at around 8$, do you still find the sonic performance of Cello worth its price tag of 45$ (during 11.11)?


----------



## jrmhng

I recently got the **** 4in1 from Aliexpress (NiceHCK Audio Store).
 The blue one keeps shocking my ear every 5 minutes.
 Has anyone else experienced this?
 Has anyone else dealt with defects with NiceHCK? How did they respond?


----------



## gemmoglock

Any purchase advise for cheap Chinese IEMs that sound good?
  
 I used to have a UE200 and UE500 (V-shaped) and am now on Creative Aurvana 3 (awesome mids but it ends there. Not much treble, bass is barely there)
  
 The Aurvana's is starting to wear over time, looking for a sound signature balanced leaning towards slightly fun. So long as there is bass presence and sing-along smooth mids that is best for me.
  
 I tried Audio-Technicas, hated the IM70s but loved the E40s. Considering the KZ range: ZS3, ATES, ZTS. Do let me know your thoughts! (6RMB travel pouch on the KZ store at tabao looks good hahaha)


----------



## 1clearhead

Quote:


hakuzen said:


> improved a bit my gear to measure frequency responses; still amateur, raw (no compensated), no accurate measures, but good for some comparisons.
> 
> *Vivo XE800 vs VSonic GR07 Classic*
> 
> ...


 
 Wow! Thanks for the graph and comparison! The graph shows exactly what I hear.....Cheers!


----------



## Lurk650

Did a little bit more testing between the TKH1 and KK-Ting. Ting with Puro sound tips and H1 with Comply T-200. 
  
 The H1 has more sub & mid bass, highs can be a bit overshadowed. Ting has a more balanced sound with better high detail, also a bit better stereo sound. Overall sound I prefer the H1, its big bass and midrange is fun and engaging though I guess the high treble can be lacking at times...where as, the Ting can be a bit boring, nothing about the sound really stands out. Can be good or bad depending on preference. They have about the same soundstage overall, as mentioned the Ting may do stereo a bit better, maybe its just the better high detail, I noticed it on Sade's "Paradise", on the Ting the high hat was clearly on the right, on the H1 is a bit more mixed into the middle. 
  
 Overall if you prefer a bit more balanced approach the King is a solid choice but if you want big bass with good mids I'd suggest the H1, its like a sub in your ear


----------



## Saoshyant

lurk650 said:


> I actually did read a post the other day on here saying the same thing, even though we don't necessarily hear it, it could play a part in the overall song




The mind has a tendency to fill in patterns, so sometimes bits we may not normally hear will be perceived in expectation.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

twinacstacks said:


> You just ticked off the entire list of what the TK 13 has that is superior to the 4 in 1 minus the exagerated treble extension of the ****. > Sub bass extension and definition of low frequecies, better Mids especially around the Vocal range, great clarity in the High end without sibilance and spikes, large soundstage with good layering and positioning, Great depth and height as well. Massive overall presentation, with very few flaws. A little on the large size but fit better. This may be a personal preference though.
> They are not particularly finicky about source material and are fairly easy to drive as welll.
> 
> It's not until you A/B the **** eith other Iems that you find out their limitations, and their strengths. They have very good isolation and are easy to drive along with a great build quality.
> TWIN


It would be very interesting to compare the TK13 with the new ibasso it03, since both are 1dd+2ba, and it03 has been praised for it's amazing bass.


----------



## 1clearhead

Well, I've been listening to the new *SENDIY M1221* and I gotta' say....by far the best sport-type 3-way hybrid I've ever listened to!
  
 My 4in1's are going to have to take a step back 'cause these do it all so far!
  
*Silver BASS nozzle:*
 Slight V sound signature is "on par" with my 4in1's details, BUT smoother and less aggressive! Midrange takes a front seat! Wow!
  
*Gray BALANCED nozzle:*
 Incredible balance! You don't miss anything.....None else to say!
  
*Black TREBLE nozzle:*
 For those that love the Campfire Audio Jupitor's treble factor, well? Watch out! These are a fraction of the cost!
  
*SOUNDSTAGE:*
 Bigger and wider and just surreal!!! No kidding!
  
 In short, they just blew everything I had away!....all others in my list are now just playing catch-up!
  
  
 These are just my short impression of 20 hours of burning by far and will do a full review after 100 hours by next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 NOTE: Not to be confused with Magaosi K1, which carries Chinese inner parts by a famous Chinese maker. The inner works for the SENDIY M1221 are in conjunction with Taiwanese inner working parts, according to SENDIY. And, they do not sound anything as described on the K1's, which I read so far.


----------



## Ahmad313

> NOTE: Not to be confused with Magaosi K1, which carries Chinese inner parts by a famous Chinese maker. The inner works for the SENDIY M1221 are in conjunction with Taiwanese inner working parts, according to SENDIY. And, they do not sound anything as described on the K1's, which I read so far.


 
 Do you mean Sendiy and Magaosi carries different drivers and tuning but shared a similar shells and actually Sendiy is better than Magaosi in every frequency range,  right,?  
 how about the build quality of Sendiy iem compared to Magaosi ,???


----------



## MuZo2

ahmad313 said:


> Do you mean Sendiy and Magaosi carries different drivers and tuning but shared a similar shells and actually Sendiy is better than Magaosi in every frequency range,  right,?
> how about the build quality of Sendiy iem compared to Magaosi ,???


 

 Not sure if Sendiy is better , but if you like above sound signature you can consider it.


----------



## Ahmad313

muzo2 said:


> Not sure if Sendiy is better , but if you like above sound signature you can consider it.


 
 Thanks ,  it's looks quite nice ,


----------



## dilidani

Guys, anyone knows a type of silver plated mmcx cable that could help me clear a bit the mids and treble of an iem?


----------



## loomisjohnson

guys, as i winnow down my 11.11 list, can anyone weigh in with further impressions on the following:
 REMAX Rm800 hybrid
 PMV A01 mkII
 thanks in advance...............


----------



## Aliante

Hi guys. I had Hifiman Re400 earphones (and player) and really wasn't feeling it. It was dull and lifeless to me. Precise and clear, yes, but lifeless 
  
 Now I am in the market for something new, to get during 11.11? What are the trending models (168 pages = a lot of confusion). I mostly listen to electronic (progressive house, chillstep, vocal trance), but also don't shy from Post Rock (ambient) and even music from the likes of Ben Howard (that I guess is "folk", ?).


----------



## TwinACStacks

jon parker said:


> For one thing, hearing is a mental phenominon - bones, hairs and so forth have no power to 'hear' as they are only physical components [neccesary causes and conditions of hearing but not the actual expereince of hearing]
> My point being you can improve the capacity of your hearing in the same way you can improve your concentration so although there is a >physical< measurement that we know of there is far more going on than meets the eye!
> 
> But anyway  Just because its commonly thought that people cannot hear above 20khz does not mean the frequencies don't play their part in the over all expereince of hearing
> ...


 





 Should work for me then. I've been called Mental.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> Well, I've been listening to the new *SENDIY M1221* and I gotta' say....by far the best sport-type 3-way hybrid I've ever listened to!
> 
> My 4in1's are going to have to take a step back 'cause these do it all so far!
> 
> ...


 





 Clearhead, They SHOULD sound better Than the K1 they are 3X the cost!!!! I can only find them at the Sendiy Store on aliexpress for $298.00 USD....
  








 TWIN


----------



## c0rp1

1clearhead said:


> Well, I've been listening to the new *SENDIY M1221* and I gotta' say....by far the best sport-type 3-way hybrid I've ever listened to!
> 
> My 4in1's are going to have to take a step back 'cause these do it all so far!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the wonderful preview/review.
  
 As a newcomer I see something interesting in this forum, which is not a problem for me AT ALL, but I find it a bit strange.
  
 Most of the people do compare headphones from extremely different price ranges e.g. that sendiy and the 4in1. I understand that in certain cases, some of the $200+ pairs of headphones fail to deliver soundwise and can be compared to those that are a lot cheaper. But in most of the cases it's the opposite.
  
 That's only my opinion of course, and I surely value your work. And I know it's hard to have 5 x sub $50 pairs of different hybrids, that you can compare between each other.


----------



## fatct

Any cheap DAC or AMP to recommend ?

 I found this amp ,price quite reasonable 
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Stereo-Audio-amplifier-amplificador-Built-in-power-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-earphone-Amp-mini-Preamps-For-3/2054902789.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000013.4.tTJwXj&scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=939b2946-ecfb-413a-b4a2-aa889bcace88&tpp=1
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Takstar-Pro-80-pro80-HI-FI-Headset-Pro-80-Monitor-Headphones-Audio-DJ-Dedicated-Earphone-Stereo/2003578990.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.24.tTJwXj&scm=1007.13338.60375.000000000000000&pvid=d5f37c67-3076-4831-b3a2-d29905f50d04&tpp=1
  
 what you all think about it ?


----------



## jon parker

twinacstacks said:


> Should work for me then. I've been called Mental.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Blessed are the cracked for they let in the light


----------



## audio123

TFZ B2/B2M
Who have tried them?
They looked gorgeous


----------



## Lurk650

In case anybody is looking for a new DAC amp within the US 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/825162/ibasso-d14-dac-amp


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> In case anybody is looking for a new DAC amp within the US
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/825162/ibasso-d14-dac-amp




That's a great price for a great piece of equipment.


----------



## carltonh

Does anyone know anything about this QKZ DM9? I know QKZ reuses lots of other company shells with their own driver. Is this one too? It's an attractive shell at least.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Earphone-QKZ-DM9-Zinc-Alloy-HiFi-Earphone-In-Ear-Earphones-fone-de-ouvido-BASS-Metal-DJ/1246446_32759894933.html?spm=a2g01.8047711.2169899.8.NUkvIo


----------



## mochill

Getting pt15 and dt2 plus soon


----------



## ViniSavordelli

Hello there i am new to this forum, i've visite several times just to watch. 

 With the upcoming 11.11 i figured I should ask for recommendations here.

 Now, i see the old topic was removed, and this one is only about portable headphones, so if i can i would like to ask about over the ear headphones as well, or get the link to the topic where i should ask it for.

 As for IEMs i would like a recommendation, I've seem you guys seem to be enjoying the tk13, which is affordable for me, but if anyone has a better suggestion I would love to hear it (as long as it isnt way more expensive). I listen to a lot of rock, soul, and MPB (brazilian genre), but I own a pub so I am also constantly looking for eletronic/trap musics, which is what we play the most. 

 Which should I pick, the tk13 or the dunno titan5?

 If any IEMs have enough soundstage and imaging for gaming I would love to know it as well, as one of the few reasons why I am also looking at over the ear headphones is for gaming.
  
 I have already ordered a somic v4 as well which should take some weeks to get here.

 thanks for your attention.

 Oh, and I am probably getting a fiio q1 as well


----------



## Skullophile

vinisavordelli said:


> Hello there i am new to this forum, i've visite several times just to watch.
> 
> 
> With the upcoming 11.11 i figured I should ask for recommendations here.
> ...


The MusicMaker Shockwave 3 has the biggest soundstage
out of any iem I've tried. Would be sick for gaming, isolation and 
positioning are excellent as well. You will hear behind you for sure.
TK12 would be great as well and @twinacstacks owns the tk13
if he wants to comment on that one.


----------



## toddy0191

vincehill24 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed comparison! I believe it gives many of us a better picture of how the Cello sound and should stirred a lot more interest in it. Some personal opinion, the 4in1 averaging at 25$ and KZ ZS3 at around 8$, do you still find the sonic performance of Cello worth its price tag of 45$ (during 11.11)?




I don't regret buying it at that price and it has it's unique selling points i.e. ridiculous frequency range.

Build quaulity and accessories match the price as does the silver plated cable.

None of my other iems are getting listened to atm which says something.


----------



## Lurk650

vinisavordelli said:


> Hello there i am new to this forum, i've visite several times just to watch.
> 
> 
> With the upcoming 11.11 i figured I should ask for recommendations here.
> ...



I have the TK13 and its in my top 3 IEMs ive owned. 

The Moni One is looking to be promising according to Twin. Mine should have been here but is most likely lost in the mail unfortunately.


----------



## ViniSavordelli

would you say it is good enough for gaming? Soundstage wise and imaging for me are more important than overtuned highs, i dont want simply to listen to footsteps I want a vivid experience in the game. Also the Moni One is gorgeous, I will certainly keep an eye to this thread and see if a review appears.

 Saddly I think the shockwave 3 is over my budget as I am looking for other things as well and I run a severe risk of being overly taxed in Brazil


----------



## mochill

Also getting the light microdriver iem


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> TFZ B2/B2M
> Who have tried them?
> They looked gorgeous


 
 Yep I have the B2M. They only have about 10 hours burn at the moment but already sound good. Very heavy though, like really heavy.


----------



## doggiemom

jrmhng said:


> I recently got the **** 4in1 from Aliexpress (NiceHCK Audio Store).
> The blue one keeps shocking my ear every 5 minutes.
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> Has anyone else dealt with defects with NiceHCK? How did they respond?


 

 I don't have the Senfers, but I work in a lab and experience this a lot with pretty much any IEM I am using when wearing Tyvek lab coats.


----------



## Lurk650

Well my Moni One just cleared San Francisco less than an hour ago. Should have them tomorrow or Wednesday. Hoping Wednesday since the Yenona Studio Pro will be here tomorrow


----------



## jrmhng

doggiemom said:


> I don't have the Senfers, but I work in a lab and experience this a lot with pretty much any IEM I am using when wearing Tyvek lab coats.


 
  
 Are you saying this isn't a manufacturing defect but quite normal? I feel like it isn't just static build up.
  
 I have never experienced this with any other headphone (including others with a metal housing). It is only out of the left one (blue) and happens when connected to my FiiO E18.


----------



## doggiemom

jrmhng said:


> Are you saying this isn't a manufacturing defect but quite normal? I feel like it isn't just static build up.
> 
> I have never experienced this with any other headphone (including others with a metal housing). It is only out of the left one (blue) and happens when connected to my FiiO E18.


 
  
 I'm saying it is normal if you are not wearing conductive clothing.  Your phone or FiiO E18 or whatever generates static and is looking for a ground.  Cotton wicks moisture, and therefore is conductive for static electricity.  If you are wearing conductive clothing and standing on the floor, the static will dissipate. 
  
 If you are wearing non-conductive clothing (in my case a lab coat, but nylon or another synthetic fabric could do this), the static builds up on the non-conductive clothing - aka from your source to your IEMs - and will discharge when it finds a path of lower resistance to ground, e.g. your ears.
  
 This is a simplified picture, but it is the same concept as shocking your hand on a doorknob in the winter.  (Which I hate).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Common misconception:  safety shoes should not be conductive.  In reality, safety shoes should be conductive, so static dissipates through your shoes to ground.


----------



## Cinder

doggiemom said:


> I'm saying it is normal if you are not wearing conductive clothing.  Your phone or FiiO E18 or whatever generates static and is looking for a ground.  Cotton wicks moisture, and therefore is conductive for static electricity.  If you are wearing conductive clothing and standing on the floor, the static will dissipate.
> 
> If you are wearing non-conductive clothing (in my case a lab coat, but nylon or another synthetic fabric could do this), the static builds up on the non-conductive clothing - aka from your source to your IEMs - and will discharge when it finds a path of lower resistance to ground, e.g. your ears.
> 
> ...


 
 Sure, unless you are handling high-voltage systems where that path to the ground could quite literally fry your heart.


----------



## silverre

jrmhng said:


> Are you saying this isn't a manufacturing defect but quite normal? I feel like it isn't just static build up.
> 
> I have never experienced this with any other headphone (including others with a metal housing). It is only out of the left one (blue) and happens when connected to my FiiO E18.




I literally got the shock of my life when i used my 4in1 while the phone was charging.. or maybe my ears was abit wet but i wasn't able/did not want to reproduce it hence i try to avoid using on charging devices..


----------



## mochill

Got the shanglang m1 for 98 dollars if you want to know where pm me


----------



## mib123

Hello guys, i'm a Basshead, and my latest IEM was RAZER hammerhead Pro(Original, not the Chinese copy). Could someone help me choosing a nice Chinese offer at 11.11, that will meet my expectations about BASS. 
 I would like to have the hammerhead Bass , but no covering the mids (that hammerheads did). Also i'll use them on LG G5, so i'll like to have a MIC.
 Will VJJB K4S meet my expectations? or better the ROCK Zircon (RAU0501)? Or maybe both?​  
  
 PS1. My hammerhead pro washed in the washing machine!  and the left IEM has NO BASS, the rest of it is working properly 
 PS2. My budget is around 50-60$ (for Chinese purchase i think it is OK). For more money i could go for the sennheiser in-ear momentum !
 PS3. Sorry for my defecting English 
  
 Thank you in Advance


----------



## nocchi

Got my Urbanfun Hifi Hybrid today OOTB they're very detailed IEM and the only downside is that the cable looks cheap and the mic control is flimsy, wished they have a non-mic version.


----------



## notamethlab

mib123 said:


> Hello guys, i'm a Basshead, and my latest IEM was RAZER hammerhead Pro(Original, not the Chinese copy). Could someone help me choosing a nice Chinese offer at 11.11, that will meet my expectations about BASS.
> I would like to have the hammerhead Bass , but no covering the mids (that hammerheads did). Also i'll use them on LG G5, so i'll like to have a MIC.
> Will VJJB K4S meet my expectations? or better the ROCK Zircon (RAU0501)? Or maybe both?​
> 
> ...




If you can look past not having a mic I'd recommend the Music Maker Maple, Somic V4(this one may have mic option), Music Maker KK-ting or Music Maker TKY1. I find that those are able to produce more bass while not muddling the mids unlike the zircons which imo are a bit bloated.


----------



## crabdog

mib123 said:


> Hello guys, i'm a Basshead, and my latest IEM was RAZER hammerhead Pro(Original, not the Chinese copy). Could someone help me choosing a nice Chinese offer at 11.11, that will meet my expectations about BASS.
> I would like to have the hammerhead Bass , but no covering the mids (that hammerheads did). Also i'll use them on LG G5, so i'll like to have a MIC.
> Will VJJB K4S meet my expectations? or better the ROCK Zircon (RAU0501)? Or maybe both?​
> 
> ...


 
 The ROCK Zircon has loads of bass but they have a reputation for failing due to poor strain relief on the housing. The VJJB K4 is bassy but I wouldn't call it basshead level but I still enjoy their sound signature.
  
 You may want to take a look at the Hidizs EX-01 which has a mic and currently going for $35.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hidizs-EX-01-High-Fidelity-Dynamic-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphones/1994049_32703501794.html


----------



## mib123

notamethlab said:


> If you can look past not having a mic I'd recommend the Music Maker Maple, Somic V4(this one may have mic option), Music Maker KK-ting or Music Maker TKY1. I find that those are able to produce more bass while not muddling the mids unlike the zircons which imo are a bit bloated.


 
 Because i'll use them on LG G5 and on DualShock 4 for gaming, i can not do that compromise not having a MIC....   
  
 By the way thank you for the information about the zircons, didnt know about muddling at the mids, so one choice less  
  


> Originally Posted by crabdog/img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The ROCK Zircon has loads of bass but they have a reputation for failing due to poor strain relief on the housing. The VJJB K4 is bassy but I wouldn't call it basshead level but I still enjoy their sound signature.
> 
> ...


 
 VERY interesting choice the Hidizs EX-01 (according reviews)  It will be high at my list. The sad thing is that no seller gives any good offer for 11.11 at aliexpress, and maybe with offer will found a better choice ... I'm still looking for more choices till 11.11 . 
  
 Thank you for the interest and your time by the way (both of you)


----------



## mustbedreaming

Recieved the **** 4in1 last week, still getting used to the treble. Tried some foam tips to reduce the highs. I still get a shrill "ssss" sound on words starting with "s" (this is called sibilance?). Love the rest of the sound though, anyone can recommend a similar earphone but with less harsh treble?


----------



## crabdog

mustbedreaming said:


> Recieved the **** 4in1 last week, still getting used to the treble. Tried some foam tips to reduce the highs. I still get a shrill "ssss" sound on words starting with "s" (this is called sibilance?). Love the rest of the sound though, anyone can recommend a similar earphone but with less harsh treble?


 
 The HLSX-808 has a similar sound with a smoother treble. Still waiting on impressions for the **** DT2 Plus though so you might want to wait to see what people have to say about them (hoping there will be more info before 11/11). Same with the Tennmak Crazy Cello.


----------



## mib123

crabdog said:


> The ROCK Zircon has loads of bass but they have a reputation for failing due to poor strain relief on the housing. The VJJB K4 is bassy but I wouldn't call it basshead level but I still enjoy their sound signature.
> 
> You may want to take a look at the Hidizs EX-01 which has a mic and currently going for $35.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hidizs-EX-01-High-Fidelity-Dynamic-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphones/1994049_32703501794.html


 
 Very interesting model, according many reviewers(the Hidizs EX-01) And if you say that will please my bassyhead , instead of the VJJBs, so i'll pass the VJJBs and i'll put high to my shopping list the Hidizs EX-01. If i can't find more suitable model for my taste (as reported before, i'm coming from Razer Hammerhead pro (originals) and i loved them) then i'll choose th Hidizs!
  
  


notamethlab said:


> If you can look past not having a mic I'd recommend the Music Maker Maple, Somic V4(this one may have mic option), Music Maker KK-ting or Music Maker TKY1. I find that those are able to produce more bass while not muddling the mids unlike the zircons which imo are a bit bloated.


 
  
 Sorry my friend but i can not skip the MIC because of my use, 20% as handsfree for talking with my LG G5 60% listening music also with G5, and 20% for gaming with dualshock4 .
  
  
 Thank you both for your very helping information!


----------



## abhijollyguy

Guys, how is HLSX M3 and how does it compare to the famous HLSX808 in bass, mids, treble, soundstage and imaging?


----------



## doggiemom

cinder said:


> Sure, unless you are handling high-voltage systems where that path to the ground could quite literally fry your heart.



Ha, true, but I was referring to situations where ESD is the concern. Occasionally I work on high voltages, and in those cases I don't count on shoes to save me.


----------



## fonkepala

hakuzen said:


> improved a bit my gear to measure frequency responses; still amateur, raw (no compensated), no accurate measures, but good for some comparisons.
> 
> *Vivo XE800 vs VSonic GR07 Classic*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for this. But what about the dip the XE800 has at the far right end of the graph? What does that mean?
  


jant71 said:


> Kudos to Tennmak. Making a hybrid is more difficult(esp. to have more up front mids and the drivers mesh right as far as tone, timbre, and sounding natural throughout) yet too many, IMO, want to use the hybrid as a selling point cause it is "in" right now and the term has bigger cache. Seems we have plenty of single dynamics that outshine many of these cheap hybrids. Never got what the point is really of taking the two types of drivers but doing it cheaply and not better. The point is to take/build on the strengths of both types of driver and add up something better than either one alone. Having cheap hybrids that can get beaten by single driver phones is just not doing it right, IMO


 
  
 Indeed. The Crazy Cellos has piqued my interest as well, although maybe I'd get the Pro first that. Another very good sounding dynamic driver only IEM that is rarely mentioned here (if at all) is the Ostry KC06A. 
  


jrmhng said:


> I recently got the **** 4in1 from Aliexpress (NiceHCK Audio Store).
> The blue one keeps shocking my ear every 5 minutes.
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> Has anyone else dealt with defects with NiceHCK? How did they respond?


 
  
 Nope, mine is fine. Have you tried them using other sources other than your E18?


----------



## hakuzen

fonkepala said:


> Thanks for this. But what about the dip the XE800 has at the far right end of the graph? What does that mean?


 
   
it could be due to my setup inaccuracy, specially in frequencies higher than 16KHz. the ibasso d14 has a slight roll off in those frequencies, and the microphone barely reads them. although i used a d14 calibration and the provided microphone calibration (which i suspect not to be accurate at all), don't trust that graph above 16KHz.

 or it could be due to a roll-off in the very high end in xe00, which is not present in gr07ce. so i don't know.


----------



## notamethlab

mib123 said:


> Very interesting model, according many reviewers(the Hidizs EX-01) And if you say that will please my bassyhead , instead of the VJJBs, so i'll pass the VJJBs and i'll put high to my shopping list the Hidizs EX-01. If i can't find more suitable model for my taste (as reported before, i'm coming from Razer Hammerhead pro (originals) and i loved them) then i'll choose th Hidizs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In that case I would recommend the Tennmak Pro, I forgot to include these, they come with a removable cable that has a mic. I think the Pro would be a great pick especially with the 11/11 sale coming up.


----------



## c0rp1

I really enjoyed my Piston 3 and heard that the Hybrids were even better.
  
 Now am happy to see this: http://www.mi.com/earphonepro/
  
 Seems like a tripple drive for 149rmb ($22).


----------



## AkashS04

If you don't have any problem in buying in-ear earphones and want something with great Bass and  even great Quality, buy JVC HA-FXT200 or HA-FXT100. They have Thumping Bass that will blow your mind and you might need to adjust the Eq for less Bass  
  
 JVC HA-FXT100 you should be able to get around $65-70 and HA-FXT200 will be expensive and will be around $110.


----------



## VinceHill24

c0rp1 said:


> I really enjoyed my Piston 3 and heard that the Hybrids were even better.
> 
> Now am happy to see this: http://www.mi.com/earphonepro/
> 
> Seems like a tripple drive for 149rmb ($22).


2DD + 1BA with graphite diaphragm DD, like seriously ?! Xiaomi is out of their mind.


----------



## Ahmad313

akashs04 said:


> If you don't have any problem in buying in-ear earphones and want something with great Bass and  even great Quality, buy JVC HA-FXT200 or HA-FXT100. They have Thumping Bass that will blow your mind and you might need to adjust the Eq for less Bass
> 
> JVC HA-FXT100 you should be able to get around $65-70 and HA-FXT200 will be expensive and will be around $110.


 
 I have JVC HA-FXT200LTD but i don't think they are qualified as basshead iem 2nd they are sound bit dull without EQ but they response very well with your desired EQ settings the problem is although they are very light weight but according to their design it feels they want to falling outside from the ears.


----------



## Ahmad313

The new TFZ Balance 2 and Balance 2M are available now,  


 Anybody here have any information about these ,  what is the difference between B2 and B2M.


----------



## wastan

Am I right that HCK has the Dt2 for $20 on 11/11?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-IE800-Version-2-Ceramic-Earphone-Dynamic-And-Armature-Double-Unit-With-Upgrade-Line-HIFI-Headphones/1825606_32487080482.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.WJZllO

I seriously hope I hear a review before I pull the trigger in a few days


----------



## toddy0191

c0rp1 said:


> I really enjoyed my Piston 3 and heard that the Hybrids were even better.
> 
> Now am happy to see this: http://www.mi.com/earphonepro/
> 
> Seems like a tripple drive for 149rmb ($22).




Looks very interesting!


----------



## crabdog

ahmad313 said:


> The new TFZ Balance 2 and Balance 2M are available now,
> 
> 
> Anybody here have any information about these ,  what is the difference between B2 and B2M.


 
 B2M has a detachable MMCX cable and B2 is fixed cable.
  
 My review of the B2M is in progress but unfortunately won't be ready before 11/11. I can say that I am enjoying them so far but only had a few hours listening time at this stage.


----------



## ViniSavordelli

ahmad313 said:


> The new TFZ Balance 2 and Balance 2M are available now,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where are these available?


----------



## wastan

mib123 said:


> Hello guys, i'm a Basshead, and my latest IEM was RAZER hammerhead Pro(Original, not the Chinese copy). Could someone help me choosing a nice Chinese offer at 11.11, that will meet my expectations about BASS.
> I would like to have the hammerhead Bass , but no covering the mids (that hammerheads did). Also i'll use them on LG G5, so i'll like to have a MIC.
> Will VJJB K4S meet my expectations? or better the ROCK Zircon (RAU0501)? Or maybe both?​
> 
> ...




I suspect some will disagree but the KZ ZS3 has great bass that's pretty tight, and a surprising sound stage. You won't get all the detail a hybrid can offer but it has made me turn around looking for a noise while watching a movie. I don't game much so no experience there. The earpieces fit in your ear exactly one way but when you get that and a good seal they are incredibly comfortable. I've had the rock and the KZ ZS2 and the ZS3 is an upgrade to both. Best thing is if you shop around you can them for nearly $10 (got mine on U.S. eBay). Buy that and a backup cable and you're still under $20.


----------



## ViniSavordelli

crabdog said:


> B2M has a detachable MMCX cable and B2 is fixed cable.
> 
> My review of the B2M is in progress but unfortunately won't be ready before 11/11. I can say that I am enjoying them so far but only had a few hours listening time at this stage.




How is sounstage and imaging on those? Would i be better off with the tk13?


----------



## gemmoglock

I second the ZS3 recommendation great stuff!
  
 Gearbest has a sale at: http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_436717.html
  
 Also the ATR is a good more balanced backup set to buy together! http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_431999.html
  
 If I remember correctly using the shared links should get you discounts


----------



## fonkepala

c0rp1 said:


> I really enjoyed my Piston 3 and heard that the Hybrids were even better.
> 
> Now am happy to see this: http://www.mi.com/earphonepro/
> 
> Seems like a tripple drive for 149rmb ($22).


 
  
 1More (which manufactures some IEM's for Xiaomi) already has a Triple Driver IEM (1DD + 2BA). They cost a lot more though ~$80-$100. Would be interesting how this stacks up against the 1More Triple Driver.
  


ahmad313 said:


> The new TFZ Balance 2 and Balance 2M are available now,
> 
> 
> Anybody here have any information about these ,  what is the difference between B2 and B2M.


 
  
 They sure look nice!


----------



## Shinry

After reading many negative Opinions on the Rock Mula I feel like a peasant to quite like them ootb.
 The only thing I dislike are the slightly muffled mids (I hope they will clear up a bit while burning in)
 For 6€ I am quite pleased, though right now I would still prefer the ED3.
  
 Btw. I narrowed down my 11.11 list to Urbanfun and VJJB K4, seems a decent mixture then.
 Actually I had the **** in mind, but dismissed them after reading a few hundred posts. 
  
 Greetings


----------



## jrmhng

fonkepala said:


> Nope, mine is fine. Have you tried them using other sources other than your E18?


 
  
 Yep, just realised that this happens with grounded sources i.e. E18 connected to a charging laptop. Doesnt happen with my phone or E18 connected to my phone...


----------



## Deb1995

I just received my 4in1 and it sounds great. Bass is huge and very bright Sound signature. It sounds far better than my previous ATE. But, after listening for an hour I noticed a shrill noise (like radio noise, but only when playing sharp vocals and instruments). Also, it has driver flex. Can Anyone confirm me is this normal or my pairs are defective?


----------



## ForceMajeure

http://www.head-fi.org/t/825202/the-tfz-balance-2m thread for the new TFZ Balance line


----------



## Ahmad313

vinisavordelli said:


> Where are these available?


 
 HCK,  AK and that " banned  " stores .


----------



## crabdog

vinisavordelli said:


> How is sounstage and imaging on those? Would i be better off with the tk13?



These are good for both of those things but I haven't heard tk13 so can't compare


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> B2M has a detachable MMCX cable and B2 is fixed cable.
> 
> My review of the B2M is in progress but unfortunately won't be ready before 11/11. I can say that I am enjoying them so far but only had a few hours listening time at this stage.


 
 So just for MMCX  they charge $60 more but yeah B2M looks more beautiful, 
 Please can you share some early impressions here ,  thanks..


----------



## Ahmad313

Here is the frequencies graph of B2M,


----------



## LMka

Here is M1221 internal driver to the left and here is my Magaosi one to the right. It was already discussed here as far as I believe several pages that Magaosi is an OEM maker and supplies their IEM for sale to different companies. Maybe crossover is different but I highly doubt that.
   
  
  
  
  
  
 Quote: 





1clearhead said:


> Well, I've been listening to the new *SENDIY M1221* and I gotta' say....by far the best sport-type 3-way hybrid I've ever listened to!
> 
> My 4in1's are going to have to take a step back 'cause these do it all so far!
> 
> ...


 
 Frankly speaking you've described how my Magaosi K1 sound. They sound exactly the same way with exactly the same nozzle filters color. Midrange is simply outstanding especially female vocals. Seriously they are the same.
  
 Do you really think that they having the same cable, same shell, same nozzle color, and being exactly the same would be somehow different in the inside? Looking at the frequency response that's pretty much exactly the same thing I am hearing.


----------



## ViniSavordelli

How is imaging on the 


lmka said:


> Frankly speaking you've described how my Magaosi K1 sound. They sound exactly the same way with exactly the same nozzle filters color. Midrange is simply outstanding especially female vocals. Seriously they are the same.
> 
> Do you really think that they having the same cable, same shell, same nozzle color, and being exactly the same would be somehow different in the inside? Looking at the frequency response that's pretty much exactly the same thing I am hearing.


 
 How is imaging on the magaosi?


----------



## Ahmad313

lmka said:


> Frankly speaking you've described how my Magaosi K1 sound. They sound exactly the same way with exactly the same nozzle filters color. Midrange is simply outstanding especially female vocals. Seriously they are the same.
> 
> Do you really think that they having the same cable, same shell, same nozzle color, and being exactly the same would be somehow different in the inside? Looking at the frequency response that's pretty much exactly the same thing I am hearing.


 
 Excellent work dude ,


----------



## Roen

deb1995 said:


> I just received my 4in1 and it sounds great. Bass is huge and very bright Sound signature. It sounds far better than my previous ATE. But, after listening for an hour I noticed a shrill noise (like radio noise, but only when playing sharp vocals and instruments). Also, it has driver flex. Can Anyone confirm me is this normal or my pairs are defective?


what does driver flex sound like?


----------



## LMka

I've already wrote that they are outstanding for their value. Imaging is great. I have not heard anything better in this price range. Moreover I would put them on the same level as Sony XBA-A3. I won't even compete them with LZ-A2 for example as they are tremendeously better. That's the best sound for the price you can get at this price range and I've had some great IEMs like Earsonics SM64, Sony XBA-Z5, Earsonics Velvet etc. These ones are great, they are quite universal for anything you've put in them and they are miles better than Super Audio 6 or Zhiyin QT5. There would be a sale on 11.11 and they will cost like ~70 dollars. Seriously guys pick them. You won't regret that.


----------



## ViniSavordelli

lmka said:


> I've already wrote that they are outstanding for their value. Imaging is great. I have not heard anything better in this price range. Moreover I would put them on the same level as Sony XBA-A3. I won't even compete them with LZ-A2 for example as they are tremendeously better. That's the best sound for the price you can get at this price range and I've had some great IEMs like Earsonics SM64, Sony XBA-Z5, Earsonics Velvet etc. These ones are great, they are quite universal for anything you've put in them and they are miles better than Super Audio 6 or Zhiyin QT5. There would be a sale on 11.11 and they will cost like ~70 dollars. Seriously guys pick them. You won't regret that.


 
 thank you for your input, still debating wether i pick them or the k13


----------



## nolife1123

roen said:


> what does driver flex sound like?



Crackling metallic sound much like flexing one of those metal pokemon flip coins from years ago


----------



## Deb1995

roen said:


> What does driver flex sound like?


 
 Plastic crackling. I think, my vent holes are closed.


----------



## Roen

Compare M1221 and Shockwave III?


----------



## Ahmad313

lmka said:


> I've already wrote that they are outstanding for their value. Imaging is great. I have not heard anything better in this price range. Moreover I would put them on the same level as Sony XBA-A3. I won't even compete them with LZ-A2 for example as they are tremendeously better. That's the best sound for the price you can get at this price range and I've had some great IEMs like Earsonics SM64, Sony XBA-Z5, Earsonics Velvet etc. These ones are great, they are quite universal for anything you've put in them and they are miles better than Super Audio 6 or Zhiyin QT5. There would be a sale on 11.11 and they will cost like ~70 dollars. Seriously guys pick them. You won't regret that.



 

Really, ? are you serious that Magaosi K1 is far better than SM64, XBA-Z5, super audio 6 and QT5, wow, it's amazing man.


----------



## VinceHill24

lmka said:


> Frankly speaking you've described how my Magaosi K1 sound. They sound exactly the same way with exactly the same nozzle filters color. Midrange is simply outstanding especially female vocals. Seriously they are the same.
> 
> Do you really think that they having the same cable, same shell, same nozzle color, and being exactly the same would be somehow different in the inside? Looking at the frequency response that's pretty much exactly the same thing I am hearing.


I agree with you to certain regarding both the Sendiy and the Magaosi could be the same but let's just consider some other options, 
Above is the frequency response chart by the Sendiy whereas below is what i got from the official Magaosi store when i bought my K1 at Taobao.

Just for a comparison though it may not be accurate. If Magaosi being an OEM maker it probably has ODM capabilities whereby they could've tuned according to client needs so probably they're not the same thing afterall.

Plus let's not forget the history on the banned M2 versus the Sendiy M2 where the former sounded nothing like the real deal sound yet they both look 100% the same thing.

I still like my Magaosi K1 anyway, smooth lush midrange which sounds especially great on female vocals, but still it's all bounded by personal preference as i remembered one reputable member didn't find its sound to his liking.

I believe one will only know when one has tried both the Magaosi K1 and the Sendiy M1221.

Just my honest opinion.


----------



## bjaardker

deb1995 said:


> I just received my 4in1 and it sounds great. Bass is huge and very bright Sound signature. It sounds far better than my previous ATE. But, after listening for an hour I noticed a shrill noise (like radio noise, but only when playing sharp vocals and instruments). Also, it has driver flex. Can Anyone confirm me is this normal or my pairs are defective?


 


 Sounds pretty much exactly like what I get out of the 4in1s. I get driver flex on one side of mine, but not the other. That sharp noise sounds like sibilance to me, and it can happen on some songs and from some sources. I find that if I use the 4in1 on a more amplified source it lessens that.


----------



## LMka

Actually according to your graph Magaosi should more refined and balanced as they do not posess these dramatic blackholes as the one above


----------



## LMka

No I am not saying that  Magaosi is better than XBA-Z5 or SM64. I am saying that I know how good IEM sound like and Magaosi are great for it's price.


----------



## Lurk650

ahmad313 said:


> lmka said:
> 
> 
> > I've already wrote that they are outstanding for their value. Imaging is great. I have not heard anything better in this price range. Moreover I would put them on the same level as Sony XBA-A3. I won't even compete them with LZ-A2 for example as they are tremendeously better. That's the best sound for the price you can get at this price range and I've had some great IEMs like Earsonics SM64, Sony XBA-Z5, Earsonics Velvet etc. These ones are great, they are quite universal for anything you've put in them and they are miles better than Super Audio 6 or Zhiyin QT5. There would be a sale on 11.11 and they will cost like ~70 dollars. Seriously guys pick them. You won't regret that.
> ...




Lol QT5 is not good anyways so....


----------



## TwinACStacks

Even if the M1221 is the same as the K1 which I have, it's not on par with the SWIII. Very little else I have heard is. Even some spendy Custom IEMs. For a universal the SWIII are very hard to top.

BTW the New Moni One IS very good. I think it may go toe to toe with the K1.

JMHO

 TWIN


----------



## trumpethead

mochill said:


> Getting pt15 and dt2 plus soon



Mine are finally on the move with shipping info as well...


----------



## MAntunes

Hi guys!
 I am going to upgrade my KZ ATE on 11/11.
 I am thinking of buying the **** DT2+. My bugdet is arround 30$.
 Any more sugestions?


----------



## AkashS04

I did not hear T200 but heard T100 and they were Boomy in terms of Bass. I was using iPod Nano 1st Gen that time so not sure if they will sound same with other music player as Wolfson Sound Chip of iPod Nano 1G is very warm and Bassy itself.


----------



## thanderbird

lmka said:


> Frankly speaking you've described how my Magaosi K1 sound. They sound exactly the same way with exactly the same nozzle filters color. Midrange is simply outstanding especially female vocals. Seriously they are the same.
> 
> Do you really think that they having the same cable, same shell, same nozzle color, and being exactly the same would be somehow different in the inside? Looking at the frequency response that's pretty much exactly the same thing I am hearing.


 
  
file image appear on the one coin.


----------



## thanderbird

c0rp1 said:


> I really enjoyed my Piston 3 and heard that the Hybrids were even better.
> 
> Now am happy to see this: http://www.mi.com/earphonepro/
> 
> Seems like a tripple drive for 149rmb ($22).


 
  
 Friend, where are these already for sale? I did not find the link to buy.


----------



## c0rp1

thanderbird said:


> Friend, where are these already for sale? I did not find the link to buy.


 
 Saw them in reddit, not sure if they are already available for sale ...


----------



## Holypal

thanderbird said:


> Friend, where are these already for sale? I did not find the link to buy.


 
  
 It starts on sale at 11.11 in China.


----------



## Lurk650

ahmad313 said:


> lmka said:
> 
> 
> > I've already wrote that they are outstanding for their value. Imaging is great. I have not heard anything better in this price range. Moreover I would put them on the same level as Sony XBA-A3. I won't even compete them with LZ-A2 for example as they are tremendeously better. That's the best sound for the price you can get at this price range and I've had some great IEMs like Earsonics SM64, Sony XBA-Z5, Earsonics Velvet etc. These ones are great, they are quite universal for anything you've put in them and they are miles better than Super Audio 6 or Zhiyin QT5. There would be a sale on 11.11 and they will cost like ~70 dollars. Seriously guys pick them. You won't regret that.
> ...




Wrong posted quoted


----------



## Lurk650

mantunes said:


> Hi guys!
> I am going to upgrade my KZ ATE on 11/11.
> I am thinking of buying the **** DT2+. My bugdet is arround 30$.
> Any more sugestions?




Tennmak Pro with the bass port mod


----------



## dilidani

lurk650 said:


> Tennmak Pro with the bass port mod


 
 it makes more or less bass on the pros?


----------



## Lurk650

dilidani said:


> it makes more or less bass on the pros?




It cuts down the mid bass bloat. Just simply poke a hole in the glue of the outside port. Crab told me about the mod the other day and it really does help, though I did enjoy them already


----------



## Roen

lurk650 said:


> It cuts down the mid bass bloat. Just simply poke a hole in the glue of the outside port. Crab told me about the mod the other day and it really does help, though I did enjoy them already


What did you use to poke a hole? Do you have pics of your modded pros showing where exactly you modded them?


----------



## RedJohn456

||*  TFZ Balance 2M  *||​ ========================​ *Unboxing and Initial Impressions*​  
  
 Hey everyone! today I have the pleasure of talking about the newly released TFZ Balance 2M, a big thank you to TFZ for making it happen! I received them today and these are my very early impressions, so please take them as such. YMMV and I reserve the right to change my opinion as time goes on.
  
 Their previously released Series 1, 3, and 5 series garnered attention for their ergonomic shells and tuning that was geared towards modern music. This was followed up by the Series 1S, 3S and 5S and they are working to release the Series 7 in time for December, suffice to say TFZ has not been sitting on their laurels. Always good to see companies trying new things!
  
  
 Anyways lets get down to business!
  
   
 Quote: TFZ


> *BALANCE 2/2M*: A totally new series following the principle of “BALANCE THOUGHT". It has profounder understanding on sound reduction compared with SERIES series. In addition, it performs to every single details on materials and process technology etc. to be dedicated to providing a more intimate and extremely comfortable experience. BALANCE 2M is the replaceable version of MMCX.


 
  
 There are two variants: *Balance 2M* (MMCX removable cable) and *Balance 2* (Fixed cable). 
  

​​
  
  
 

*Specification*

Speaker Driver：12MM (N52)
Frequency Response: 5-40Hz
Sensitivity: 108dB/mW
Impedance: 16Ω
Plug Diameter: 3.5mm
Wire Length: 1.2M
  
  
The driver housing is metal, with a nice heft to it. Its solid and feels nice and snug in the ears. The connector is well reinforced and I didn't find the body spinning on the cable. The body is atleast as comfortable as the Series 1/3/5 iems if not more, since its not as deep an insertion. The nozzle angle is optimal for easy insertion without having to fumble around to maintain a constant seal. Comfort is quickly becoming one of my top priorities as I find that great sounding iems can be ruined by bad ergonomics. The stock cable (cable up) has little microphonics and is comfortable, easy to fold up and manage. TFZ was nice enough to include a spare cable, which I am assuming is a separate upgrade cable? Different color, no mic and a better plug. Will upload more details about it once I learn more.



  
  


  
  
I would also like to point out that the unboxing experience was really premium, coming with a plethora of accessories including a very impressive looking leather case. The unboxing experience was planned in such a way that you have to peel layers away to reveal the next compartment with goodies inside. Needless to say, their presentation game is on point. At MSRP of 199 USD I would expect no less, nonetheless I was thoroughly impressed.



  

 And now for brief sound impressions:
  

Right off the bat, using the included wide bore tips, the sound is noticeably more balanced than the Series 1/3/5 iems
Overall tonality on the warmer side of neutral with an overall balanced sound with an emphasis on bass (L shaped)
Bass is no longer booming bass canons - more controlled and balanced than before; Has nice body and weight to it
Tighter bass with good decay and impact and sub bass is also more prominent (<3 <3 <3); Can punch really hard with some songs
More detailed than before, really surprised me out of my FiiO X7 with AM5 amp module; I would imagine it would be even more so, with the AM3
Treble is polite yet extended, retaining a good amount of detail without coming anywhere close to being forward - good balance; Me likey! Way too many headphones boost treble to seem more detailed but the Balance 2M seemed to be detailed without having gone down that route
Soundstage is not closed in and sounds expansive with out of head staging - which is helped by its impressive portrayal of depth in recordings
The midrange is warm and lush while retaining good amount of detail; No noticeable bass bleed but will update with more listening
Easy to drive, gets loud quickly; Sounded good out of my phone and laptop, improving noticeably with external dac/amps, especially the bass and details
Overall a noticeable upgrade over the series 1/3/5 iems 
If top 40 music is your jive (like me) then you should have this on your list of iems to try - jamming my spotify and tidal playlists with this baby and I am sitting here with a stupid grin on my face, really has me tapping my foot along with the music 
I am quite sensitive to treble and  so I am always on the hunt for gears I can enjoy for long periods without ear fatigue and this appears to fit the bill so far (My stable now: HD600, Meze 99 classics, Zen 2.0, Nighthawks and the Balance 2M *might* be joining my stable as the only iem)
  
  
 Its only been a few hours so I don't want to go too in depth but all the same I wanted to take this opportunity to document my initial impressions, and so far they are positive. Will post more detailed impressions later, followed by a full review.
  
  
 Thanks for reading my ramblings!


----------



## crabdog

redjohn456 said:


> ||*  TFZ Balance 2M  *||​ ========================​ *Unboxing and Initial Impressions*​
> 
> Hey everyone! today I have the pleasure of talking about the newly released TFZ Balance 2M, a big thank you to TFZ for making it happen! I received them today and these are my very early impressions, so please take them as such. YMMV and I reserve the right to change my opinion as time goes on.
> 
> ...


 
 Pretty much what I've experienced with them so far.


----------



## Turkleton

twinacstacks said:


> Even if the M1221 is the same as the K1 which I have, it's not on par with the SWIII. Very little else I have heard is. Even some spendy Custom IEMs. For a universal the SWIII are very hard to top.
> 
> BTW the New Moni One IS very good. I think it may go toe to toe with the K1.
> 
> ...




Damn, all this talk is really making me reconsider buying tk12 for the magaosi k1s..

Which one has better soundstage, details and instrument separation? I've wanted the tk12 for a long time but the k1 is sounding realllyyy good. Or would you recommend the tk13s instead?


----------



## Natalie Wong

Hi, does anyone knows how the campfire Orion compares with the NiceHCK DZ7? I am intending to get those. I listen to pop and vocals. Not a bass head but would like it to be present. 

Or are there any recommendations for me?  Budget would be below US$400. Am intending to purchasing during the 11.11 sale. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deb1995

bjaardker said:


> Sounds pretty much exactly like what I get out of the 4in1s. I get driver flex on one side of mine, but not the other. That sharp noise sounds like sibilance to me, and it can happen on some songs and from some sources. I find that if I use the 4in1 on a more amplified source it lessens that.


 
 Exactly, I was listening to Coldplay- Everglow and there was a constant hissing sound in the background. Both of my pairs have the driver flex. I think closed vent hole is the reason for such hissing sound and driver flex. Does 4in1 vent holes work? 
 I can live with driver flex, but the hissing sound is really bad. Except for the hissing sound, this is a great IEM.


----------



## Lurk650

roen said:


> What did you use to poke a hole? Do you have pics of your modded pros showing where exactly you modded them?




Outer shell where it says Tennmak, right next to it, there is a small hole and you can see glue on the inside of the shell there, use a small needle to poke a hole through the glue.


----------



## VinceHill24

Seems like the new Xiaomi Hybrid Pro is already available at a few AE stores though i'm not sure whether those stores are credible and reliable or not. Still slightly more expensive than Taobao range from 29 to 35$.


----------



## fatct

**** DT2+ , **** 4in1 or Tenmark Pro ?


----------



## Tonx

lurk650 said:


> Outer shell where it says Tennmak, right next to it, there is a small hole and you can see glue on the inside of the shell there, use a small needle to poke a hole through the glue.


 
 That is no glue there) It's a dampers on both holes, like in the Trinity's filters, just very small.


----------



## fonkepala

Still waiting eagerly for reviews on the **** DT2+..just a couple days more to 11.11!


----------



## fonkepala

c0rp1 said:


> Saw them in reddit, not sure if they are already available for sale ...


 
  
 Mind sharing the reddit link? Can't seem to find it.
  
 I just found out that Xiaomi in my country used to sell these Mi Earphone Pro for around $20. All sold out now, though


----------



## c0rp1

fonkepala said:


> Mind sharing the reddit link? Can't seem to find it.
> 
> I just found out that Xiaomi in my country used to sell these Mi Earphone Pro for around $20. All sold out now, though


 
  
 There you go: https://redd.it/5bsc5b


----------



## fonkepala

c0rp1 said:


> There you go: https://redd.it/5bsc5b


 
  
 Thanks! I don't think they're THAT new. If Xiaomi Malaysia had them on sale and is now sold out, they might be several months old already..if not more.


----------



## Deb1995

Finally, after receiving a defective pair of 4in1, I'm returning it back to the seller, but I still need an IEM. I'm still thinking of getting another pair of 4in1 or Dt2+ or something under $30 that sounds similar or better than 4in1.
Can anyone please share his impression on dt2+?


----------



## TwinACStacks

turkleton said:


> Damn, all this talk is really making me reconsider buying tk12 for the magaosi k1s..
> 
> Which one has better soundstage, details and instrument separation? I've wanted the tk12 for a long time but the k1 is sounding realllyyy good. Or would you recommend the tk13s instead?


 






 The TK12 are by far my favorite listen, even though they aren't technically my best earphones. Although not as accurate as their big Brothers (TK13 and SWIII) they are such a relaxed listen, and are MASSIVE sounding. I haven't had enough listening to say the Magaosi will really hang, but my impressions are quite good. At this time I REALLY like the Moni Ones as well. Very Balanced and Articulate with deep, extended and superbly controlled Low end. This too is from first impressions. I can say more in about 50-100 hours of burn in.
  
 For a little Darker and relaxed signature You could also go with the Magoasi M3. I have all three of these burning in as we speak.
  








 TWIN


----------



## loomisjohnson

twinacstacks said:


> The TK12 are by far my favorite listen, even though they aren't technically my best earphones. Although not as accurate as their big Brothers (TK13 and SWIII) they are such a relaxed listen, and are MASSIVE sounding. I haven't had enough listening to say the Magaosi will really hang, but my impressions are quite good. At this time I REALLY like the Moni Ones as well. Very Balanced and Articulate with deep, extended and superbly controlled Low end. This too is from first impressions. I can say more in about 50-100 hours of burn in.
> 
> For a little Darker and relaxed signature You could also go with the Magoasi M3. I have all three of these burning in as we speak.
> 
> TWIN


twin, do you like moni better than k1? Differences?


----------



## goldtuba

twinacstacks said:


> The TK12 are by far my favorite listen, even though they aren't technically my best earphones. Although not as accurate as their big Brothers (TK13 and SWIII) they are such a relaxed listen, and are MASSIVE sounding. I haven't had enough listening to say the Magaosi will really hang, but my impressions are quite good. At this time I REALLY like the Moni Ones as well. Very Balanced and Articulate with deep, extended and superbly controlled Low end. This too is from first impressions. I can say more in about 50-100 hours of burn in.
> 
> For a little Darker and relaxed signature You could also go with the Magoasi M3. I have all three of these burning in as we speak.
> 
> ...


 

 So far, which of the Magaosi and Moni Ones would you say that you prefer?   Those are the 2 that I am looking at for 11/11.  I would buy both, but I have the Trinity PM6 coming eventually and don't like having too many.  I also have the TK12, which I really enjoy.  I 100% agree with your assessment of them.  The sound is truly massive, but would like something a little bit more articulate.


----------



## ViniSavordelli

twinacstacks said:


> The TK12 are by far my favorite listen, even though they aren't technically my best earphones. Although not as accurate as their big Brothers (TK13 and SWIII) they are such a relaxed listen, and are MASSIVE sounding. I haven't had enough listening to say the Magaosi will really hang, but my impressions are quite good. At this time I REALLY like the Moni Ones as well. Very Balanced and Articulate with deep, extended and superbly controlled Low end. This too is from first impressions. I can say more in about 50-100 hours of burn in.
> 
> For a little Darker and relaxed signature You could also go with the Magoasi M3. I have all three of these burning in as we speak.
> 
> TWIN




K1 or tk13 for rock and metal in general and good gaming experience (no need for lack of bass, just something with soundstage an imaging, immersive gaming)


----------



## Lurk650

tonx said:


> That is no glue there) It's a dampers on both holes, like in the Trinity's filters, just very small.:rolleyes:




I was told it was glue. Whatever it is, poke a hole, it's cuts down the bloat of mid bass


----------



## audio123

black friday sale
 LMUE
 http://us8.campaign-archive2.com/?u=ca49b72e8b409e2c5d59eeb07&id=6e2c0b72fa
 sneak peek: shanling m3 for USD202.69


----------



## SuperMAG

hey guys, there was a new triple driver 2ba and 1dd cheap 30/40usd hybrid that came around same time as dt2 plus, it was white color with triangle open back. anyone has a link for that and did anyone order it. Looking to see which one of these cheap triple driver is a giant killer, **** dt2+ vs xiaomi pro vs that white one.


----------



## Vidal

supermag said:


> hey guys, there was a new triple driver 2ba and 1dd cheap 30/40usd hybrid that came around same time as dt2 plus, it was white color with triangle open back. anyone has a link for that and did anyone order it. Looking to see which one of these cheap triple driver is a giant killer, **** dt2+ vs xiaomi pro vs that white one.


 
  
  
 It was on Penon Audio - Swing EC1 - I think


----------



## SuperMAG

Yep thats the one. Thanks. Surprised no one ordered these.


----------



## thanderbird

tonx said:


> It happens sometimes on rockboxed Xduuo X3 with different iem's with low impendance (<32 i think). My tennmak pro has same problem with Xduuo. With Hidizs it sounds ok (on stock firmware no problem too). Try to use tk13 on rockbox via line out.


 
  
Hey friend, I tested the TK13 on my notebook and it has no noise. In my smarthphone and Xduoo X3 he gets the ******* noise. Does using a small amplifier leave the noise ??? I'm thinking of buying a mini tube amp. Does it solve?


----------



## kimare

Awei have release BT headphones A900BL. But strangely I haven't found a signle review anywhere. Goes for around $40 on Banggood and Gearbest.


----------



## bjaardker

Very very quick OOTB impression of the DT2+ after listening for 30min with stock tips and 30min with trinity HYBRIDS, all on my LG V20 tricked into high impedance mode. 

1) No shrill highs like the 4in1
2) Almost mid forward in presentation. Both male and female vocals are in the middle or front of the mix. 
3) Less subbass more mid bass than 4in1.
4) Imaging and clarity feel congested. 

Hoping that things clear up and the sub bass shows up after some burn. 

Right now, even with the shrill highs the 4in1 just has better quality sound. But it's also been burned in for 100+.

If you're waiting on pulling the trigger, I suggest waiting a little longer til more of us get burned in and have more thorough impressions. 

It's certainly not something I feel you should run out and buy immediately.


----------



## notamethlab

Figured I'd share this with everyone else.

If you are a new user of the AE mobile app you can get up to $300 in coupons also works if you make a new account regardless if you aren't a "new user", the offer is linked to your device so only 1 per device. One of those is a spend >$100 and get $10 off, also a spend >$15 and get $3 off the rest $30 off $300 and $50 off $500. These can be combined with the AE select coupons which allow up $6 off on orders over $59 AND can also be combined with seller coupons for really good savings. The way I got these was I made a new account and at 12 am I clicked the link, you have to do this within the first 3 minutes of the day because they run out quick. I found this much better and less aggravating then collecting coins all to find out they ran out of coupons, which seems to happen no matter how many times I have tried.

I hope this helps everyone get a good deal on what they want!


----------



## crabdog

Has anyone seen more of the DZAT DT-05? The original ones I found and added to my wishlist are now showing as unavailable and I can't find them anywhere else on AliExpress.


----------



## jescereal

newbielive said:


> 7ba received, still burning in and making comparisons with my 20$ KZs. Impressions to come


 
  
 updates on impressions? where'd you get them?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Has anyone seen more of the DZAT DT-05? The original ones I found and added to my wishlist are now showing as unavailable and I can't find them anywhere else on AliExpress.




I believe it was posted an issue with them so they recalled them to fix it


----------



## Lurk650

My Moni One finally arrived


----------



## nolife1123

notamethlab said:


> Figured I'd share this with everyone else.
> 
> If you are a new user of the AE mobile app you can get up to $300 in coupons also works if you make a new account regardless if you aren't a "new user", the offer is linked to your device so only 1 per device. One of those is a spend >$100 and get $10 off, also a spend >$15 and get $3 off the rest $30 off $300 and $50 off $500. These can be combined with the AE select coupons which allow up $6 off on orders over $59 AND can also be combined with seller coupons for really good savings. The way I got these was I made a new account and at 12 am I clicked the link, you have to do this within the first 3 minutes of the day because they run out quick. I found this much better and less aggravating then collecting coins all to find out they ran out of coupons, which seems to happen no matter how many times I have tried.
> 
> I hope this helps everyone get a good deal on what they want!



I was thinking the same about the coin coupons, but managed to get them eitherway (you have to be extremely fast, 0.5 secs after they come they're generally gone), the way I did it was tapping like a maniac the last 2 secs before the coupons arrive (better do to it on the app over the website, not a chance on the web) while having another triggerfinger on the redeem button


----------



## RedJohn456

Just wanted to say that the Balance 2M has been settling in quite nicely. I have stopped daily iem use some time ago but the TFZ Balance 2M has somehow managed to get into my daily rotation 
  
 The midrange is realtively dry and that makes for surprisingly articulate rock renditions, when using wide bore tips. I have been using them quite a bit since I got them and I am impressed with what TFZ has pulled off here. These are quintessential everyday use iem that will sound great for both music and general use. They are currently the only iem in my daily stable, take that as you will.


----------



## Tonx

thanderbird said:


> Hey friend, I tested the TK13 on my notebook and it has no noise. In my smarthphone and Xduoo X3 he gets the ******* noise. Does using a small amplifier leave the noise ??? I'm thinking of buying a mini tube amp. Does it solve?


 
 Have you tried  to connect tk13 to line out on xduuo? It can help, it works with some hybrids. 
 Sorry, I don't have an amp, so I have no idea if it will resolve your problem.


----------



## Aliante

Hi guys. Can you please tell me what are the best in ears in the $100 or below range (11.11 price)? Note that I do not like those big earphones that need to be fitted "upside down" (like Shure for example). So I am looking for something smaller, something elegant, with nice build quality. As for music, I listen to ambient post rock, progressive house, Sigur Ros is a big name in my book.

 I only had the HiFiMan Re-400B earphones and I must admit I didn't like them at all. They were lacking in bass-department and the overall experience was rather lifeless :/ They did not make me smile at all :/ So I am definitely looking for something much different! Something more alive  Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## crabdog

aliante said:


> Hi guys. Can you please tell me what are the best in ears in the $100 or below range (11.11 price)? Note that I do not like those big earphones that need to be fitted "upside down" (like Shure for example). So I am looking for something smaller, something elegant, with nice build quality. As for music, I listen to ambient post rock, progressive house, Sigur Ros is a big name in my book.
> 
> I only had the HiFiMan Re-400B earphones and I must admit I didn't like them at all. They were lacking in bass-department and the overall experience was rather lifeless :/ They did not make me smile at all :/ So I am definitely looking for something much different! Something more alive  Any advice would be much appreciated


 
 Maybe check out the Moni One.


----------



## jon parker

aliante said:


> Hi guys. Can you please tell me what are the best in ears in the $100 or below range (11.11 price)? Note that I do not like those big earphones that need to be fitted "upside down" (like Shure for example). So I am looking for something smaller, something elegant, with nice build quality. As for music, I listen to ambient post rock, progressive house, Sigur Ros is a big name in my book.
> 
> I only had the HiFiMan Re-400B earphones and I must admit I didn't like them at all. They were lacking in bass-department and the overall experience was rather lifeless :/ They did not make me smile at all :/ So I am definitely looking for something much different! Something more alive  Any advice would be much appreciated


 
 Not in the sale but i would highly reccomend Trinity IEM's - The Delta especially... you can find the threads here on Head-fi
  
 Personally Im very interested in the Tenmak Crazy Cello. Not enough reliable reviews yet but it looks promising
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-Crazy-Cello-Hi-Res-In-Ear-Loseless-Metal-Earphone-High-Quality-Ensurance/1183804_32755873753.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.YJu2ga


----------



## Aliante

Both Crazy Cello and Moni One look sleek! Of course Cello is half the price. Hmm


----------



## Ahmad313

lurk650 said:


> My Moni One finally arrived


 
 Please share some detailed impressions ,  thanks .


----------



## Aliante

x2! I want to hear about the Moni Ones as well! Are they worth the $?


----------



## procmail

I know the **** 4in1 and the Moni One are in different price brackets, but any comparison reviews?


----------



## Djsenjaya

jon parker said:


> Not in the sale but i would highly reccomend Trinity IEM's - The Delta especially... you can find the threads here on Head-fi
> 
> Personally Im very interested in the Tenmak Crazy Cello. Not enough reliable reviews yet but it looks promising
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-Crazy-Cello-Hi-Res-In-Ear-Loseless-Metal-Earphone-High-Quality-Ensurance/1183804_32755873753.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.YJu2ga




Same. I am targeting crazy cello too. But still afraid of its sound. Any review?


----------



## jon parker

djsenjaya said:


> jon parker said:
> 
> 
> > Not in the sale but i would highly reccomend Trinity IEM's - The Delta especially... you can find the threads here on Head-fi
> ...


 
  
  
 There are only 2 bits of feedback so far - Dont know how 'qualified' the listeners are! but personally, due to the freq response they may be useful for Audio work 
  
US

    (0)


 

  One of the very best IEM among this price range.





 30 Oct 2016 20:50
Additional Feedback

 Spent some more time with these and there's no wonder why it's called "crazy" cello. Got wide soundstage with smooth but very detailed treble. Sound-wise cello punches up way above it's price, possibly able to compete with other in-ears priced for $200~$300.


 01 Nov 2016 00:57




   David T. UK

    (1)


 

  They are very tip sensitive. I tried a few tips and the worst of the bunch were the included whirlwind tips which seemed to suck the life out of the sound. The included foam tips are by far the best. They are very easy to drive. Build quality seems very good. Cable is high quality but a little on the stiff side. It doesn't really get tangled though. The soundstage serms to have opened up considerably and instrument separation resolution and clarity remain superb IMO. The treble seems to have become more sparkly and the elevated mid bass has lessened; they now seem even more balanced. They are not very forgiving of low quality files and need to be fed 320kbps at least. Been listening to them alot, and whether it's brain burn in or not, I don't care, I am very impressed! I think a great benchmark for any new audio equipment is if it makes you want to relisten to all of your music again, which is what I am currently doing
05 Nov 2016 08:24


----------



## fonkepala

whoz said:


> same here, I'm really in love with my ues, soooooo detail and clear , big separation instruments. I found it very  neutral for my taste(mid range is a bit down i think)


 
  
  


jescereal said:


> I'd call the **** ues endgame (personally).
> 
> I'm super stocked for the DT2+ impressions!


 
  
  


peter123 said:


> Yesterday I brought out the **** UEs and connceted them to the Penon Bluetooth cable. This is a combination costing just north of $50 and IMO it's an excellent option to regular Bluetooth IEM's. I went for a 45 minutes walk with the phone in the pocket of my jacket and I did not have one single drop out. I'm still really impressed with the performance UEs and prefer them over some other sub $100 hybrids.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share this as an alternative for people looking for Bluetooth IEM's.


 
  
 Stoked about all this impressions on the UES. I think I'll grab a pair


----------



## whoz

fonkepala said:


> Stoked about all this impressions on the UES. I think I'll grab a pair


 
 If u are looking for iem universal fit like this, grab them right await ^^
  
 man the subbass is deep and tight, and I love how the cymbal seperated apart, can hear clearly. The only thing I would improve for my taste is making mid more forward


----------



## sososerious

newbielive said:


> They are from the banned website on Aliexpress
> 
> Banned Website 7BA IEM Review




They are banned for a reason and so is discussion of iems that are specific to their store, the mods might have an issue with this review... Just saying.

Everyone dances a fine line continuing to refer to them as the 'banned store', I think we should respect the mods decision as I love to read this thread daily.


----------



## jescereal

sososerious said:


> newbielive said:
> 
> 
> > They are from the banned website on Aliexpress
> ...


 
  
 AK Audio store sells the same Super Audio 7 iems. What of he/she posts the link to that store instead and removes any mention of the banned store?


----------



## bhazard

jescereal said:


> AK Audio store sells the same Super Audio 7 iems. What of he/she posts the link to that store instead and removes any mention of the banned store?


 
 Exactly. List AK as the seller, remove mentions of the other place, and things should be good.


----------



## sososerious

Mods just have already seen it as it was taken down while I wrote my post, if they are a generic item sold by many stores them I think referring to then by their name rather than 'x' store's iem would have saved any doubt.


----------



## toddy0191

jon parker I've had the Crazy Cello for almost a week now and have posted impressions in both this and the Tennmak thread. 

I would love to hear some other impressions about them too, but I love them.


----------



## Folly

toddy0191 said:


> @jon parker I've had the Crazy Cello for almost a week now and have posted impressions in both this and the Tennmak thread.
> 
> I would love to hear some other impressions about them too, but I love them.


 

 Any direct comparisons between Crazy cello and 4in1? If they are an upgrade I would seriously consider them


----------



## jon parker

toddy0191 said:


> @jon parker I've had the Crazy Cello for almost a week now and have posted impressions in both this and the Tennmak thread.
> 
> I would love to hear some other impressions about them too, but I love them.


 
  
 Aha, that was you on Ali 
 Cool thanks. Im looking forward to giving them a full run through & review


----------



## ViniSavordelli

A guy made a review about the cellos some pages back, he said the 4in1 would should take a step back after he met the cellos.


----------



## toddy0191

folly said:


> Any direct comparisons between Crazy cello and 4in1? If they are an upgrade I would seriously consider them




Here you go:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/2400_100#post_12989838


----------



## MAntunes

I was going to buy the **** DT2+ tomorrow, but now they are not for sale anymore.
 Now I don't know what to do! How do the **** UES compare? I've seen many posituve reviews and I like the over ear design.


----------



## Folly

toddy0191 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/2400_100#post_12989838


 
 Thanks for the link, somehow I missed it earlier. Based on your description I think the cello would be quite an upgrade for me, as I also prefer more forward mids and a bit smoother sound that the 4in1


----------



## Vidal

mantunes said:


> I was going to buy the **** DT2+ tomorrow, but now they are not for sale anymore.
> Now I don't know what to do! How do the **** UES compare? I've seen many posituve reviews and I like the over ear design.


 
  
 I don't think anyone has received the DT2+ yet, I'm waiting on mine still.
  
 UEs is a good earphone, less high end than the 4in1.


----------



## MAntunes

vidal said:


> I don't think anyone has received the DT2+ yet, I'm waiting on mine still.
> 
> UEs is a good earphone, less high end than the 4in1.


 

 I really don't know then.
 I wanted to upgrade my ZS3, which I don't like very much. I prefered my ATE, that my father 'stole'.
 And I'd like to use the discounts tomorrow..
  
 EDIT: There are so many IEMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been looking at the following:
 - Tennmak Pro
 - Tennmak Crazy Cello (although a bit more expensive, and does not have removable cables)
 - **** 4in1
 - **** UES
 - **** DT2+ (no longer for sale at NiceHCK)
 - Xiaomi Pro (no feedback at all)


----------



## Folly

bjaardker said:


> Very very quick OOTB impression of the DT2+ after listening for 30min with stock tips and 30min with trinity HYBRIDS, all on my LG V20 tricked into high impedance mode.
> 
> 1) No shrill highs like the 4in1
> 2) Almost mid forward in presentation. Both male and female vocals are in the middle or front of the mix.
> ...


 
  
 Any updates? eagerly awaiting dt2+ vs 4in1 verdict


----------



## docentore

Decided to get MaGaoisi K1. I'm getting it from HotFI, seller describes that this is version without marking on the shell. 
  
 Anyone else got it from this seller?


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> I don't think anyone has received the DT2+ yet, I'm waiting on mine still.
> 
> UEs is a good earphone, less high end than the 4in1.




I believe somebody has and said it's not that good


----------



## Vidal

lurk650 said:


> I believe somebody has and said it's not that good


 
  
 I think with this stuff it's worth waiting for a consensus, or just to take a gamble, we all hear stuff differently.
  
 I thought I was treble adverse but 4in1 is my favourite earphone at the moment whilst to others it's shrill sounding.


----------



## thanderbird

I bought the dt2+ and pt15 in the NiceHCK store, that was on 10/19/2016. First the seller passed a code post as if it had been sent, but I discovered that the code did not work. Today the seller comes to say that he did not send because he does not have the items yet ... sorry ... but someone with this problem?


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> I think with this stuff it's worth waiting for a consensus, or just to take a gamble, we all hear stuff differently.
> 
> I thought I was treble adverse but 4in1 is my favourite earphone at the moment whilst to others it's shrill sounding.




I know, just letting you know somebody HAS received it and their initial impressions 



thanderbird said:


> I bought the dt2+ and pt15 in the NiceHCK store, that was on 10/19/2016. First the seller passed a code post as if it had been sent, but I discovered that the code did not work. Today the seller comes to say that he did not send because he does not have the items yet ... sorry ... but someone with this problem?




Plenty of people. Jim has been doing this for a few months now. I'm surprised people are still buying from him.


----------



## Cinder

Hey guys, 
  
 I hear a lot of you praising the 4-in-1 for its treble. I'm currently reviewing the Macaw GT100s and find that after a short adjustment period, it is one of my favorite IEMs. A short summary of the sound signature:
  

Great sub-bass extension, with medium emphasis. Mid bass is well balanced for clarity but doesn't have too much heft to it.
Mids are fantastic, open, airy, and detailed. Not quite at the level of the Pisces BA, but it is at least as good as the RHA MA750i and possibly even the T20.
Treble is the real killer here. It has a good amount of emphasis, but is very open and extended. There is a TON of detail in it, and treble sound-stage placement is very good.
  
 Here's some pictures:
  
​  
​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ My full review will be out soon.


----------



## bjaardker

folly said:


> Any updates? eagerly awaiting dt2+ vs 4in1 verdict




After about 20 hours of burn, things have not changed much. I did a little a/b with the 4in1 this evening. These 2 headphones couldn't be more different. 

The DT2+ has less sparkle than the 4in1 and MUCH more warmth. On the plus side it makes the DT2+ less fatiguing to listen to. However, on the down side, this extra warmth along with the abundance of midrange might be what's lending to the perception of a narrower sound stage and a sensation the sound is congested. 

I've tip rolled 4 different types of tips with no real noticeable difference. 

Other quick notes:
* the nozzle is very wide in diameter. This makes it difficult to get some types of tips stretched onto them. The Trinity hybrid tips end up slipping off and staying in my ear 50% of the time.
* there's a LOT of driver flex going on when working them into your ear for a seal. The drivers release quickly and I don't hear any distortion. But, it's been a long time since I've heard this much driver flex. 

I'm going to keep burning them in the hopes that they eventually open up and reveal more detail. Until then though, if you can deal with the piercing highs of the 4in1, I would go with that. The clarity, separation, and bass of the 4in1 make for a higher quality sound overall.


----------



## bhazard

DT2+ seems to be less than a week away for me. Should have it late next week.


----------



## thanderbird

bjaardker said:


> After about 20 hours of burn, things have not changed much. I did a little a/b with the 4in1 this evening. These 2 headphones couldn't be more different.
> 
> The DT2+ has less sparkle than the 4in1 and MUCH more warmth. On the plus side it makes the DT2+ less fatiguing to listen to. However, on the down side, this extra warmth along with the abundance of midrange might be what's lending to the perception of a narrower sound stage and a sensation the sound is congested.
> 
> ...




Friend, the problem then is it tips? With good tips do you think it gets good?


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> you are better off with Havi B3 Pro 1. The PMV sounds bad to me.




Hello I'm back


----------



## bhazard

Got the Vibro Aria in today. $499 and made in the US.
  
 Yes, it blows away everything I've listened to, but unless you're an audiophile like we are, the under $150 hybrids can really keep up in a lot of ways for much less money.


----------



## jescereal

New model from NiceHCK, the DZ8: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-NiceHCK-DZ8-In-Ear-Earphone-8BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitoring-Earphone-Earbud-Headset-With/1825606_32765378222.html
  
 Usually the +1 DD drivers are more expensive, but this one is pricier than the DZ9 (8ba + 1dd). I inquired about the difference. 
  
 And I might be flamed for this, but in my opinion it's a bit annoying not being able to speak about the banned seller. Yes, they screwed up, but they makes great products that I'd love to discuss with people in this thread. I'm sure an apology should have been enough. Mess up a second time, and sure, banned for life. I'm a part of a forum about flashlights (yeah, it exists haha) and sellers screw up the rules sometimes. Multiple offenders get banned, but first timers get a second chance. Sellers are just people, and people make less than ideal mistakes sometimes. But thats my opinion, so plz dont ban me. I'll drop the subject if need be.


----------



## Saoshyant

Is there a specific version of the **** UE people love? Or is it safe to grab the $10 one from HCK.


----------



## jescereal

The UEs is what I'd get! The extra BA driver really helps with the details. The standard UE is just a dynamic driver.


----------



## crabdog

Does anyone have info on the Sound Intone SE-01? Looks quite nice and will be just $6.85 during the sale.
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32672302215.html?scm=1007.14113.61939.0&pvid=93af9cbf-eec8-452f-9e2b-f09ee9a3a54b


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> Does anyone have info on the Sound Intone SE-01? Looks quite nice and will be just $6.85 during the sale.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32672302215.html?scm=1007.14113.61939.0&pvid=93af9cbf-eec8-452f-9e2b-f09ee9a3a54b


 
 looks nice, and cheap too..


----------



## koroshiya8

A gem has arrived.. the DT2 Plus.. and i'm blown away by how good it sounds OOTB...
 First trying on the Shanling M1. When the 4in1 sounds slightly too hurtful when playing rock/metal with heavy instruments, the DT2 plus passed with flying colors . In fact the separation is better, so is the sound stage.
 3 Drivers really makes a difference !!
  
 While the 4in1 sounds harsh and needs some burn in to normalize the sound, the DT2 plus when first plugged in i have the 'What' awe on the sound even though my head says i should burn it in first.
  
 Physical wise it is also apparent that the finishing is better in the DT2 Plus with some words engraved into it.

  
  

 Quick picture comparison.
 Left DT2 Plus, Right 4in1


----------



## Shawn71

crabdog said:


> Does anyone have info on the Sound Intone SE-01? Looks quite nice and will be just $6.85 during the sale.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32672302215.html?scm=1007.14113.61939.0&pvid=93af9cbf-eec8-452f-9e2b-f09ee9a3a54b




Yeah,I had a look last week but it was by the name KZ ED9 SE.........:mad:


----------



## Deb1995

koroshiya8 said:


> A gem has arrived.. the DT2 Plus.. and i'm blown away by how good it sounds OOTB...
> First trying on the Shanling M1. When the 4in1 sounds slightly too hurtful when playing rock/metal with heavy instruments, the DT2 plus passed with flying colors . In fact the separation is better, so is the sound stage.
> 3 Drivers really makes a difference !!
> 
> ...



How is the bass in comparison to 4in1?


----------



## jescereal

My PT15's arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Folly

@koroshiya8 what do you think of DT2+ vs. TFZ series 5?


----------



## orgey

*Hi guys, i need a in ear monitor for my electronic drum. Which one do you recommend for drum? I'll buy from aliexpress 11.11 . Thanks  .*
*Price is under 100$.*


----------



## Lurk650

11/11 sale is about to start. Moni One is down to $70. That's what I paid for mine. Worth it. Only have about 24hrs on them, mostly JLab burn in track. The bass come out, it's full and deep without being boomy. Treble is smooth and detailed. Wide SS, height I would say is about average, good depth.

EDIT: Just tried the Moni with wide bore tips such as Auvio and Spiral Dot. Tamed the treble just enough extra. I think I found my new favorite


----------



## Roen

Any good suggestions for tips and cables for the the Tennmak Pro? Currently using banned seller 4 core silver plated cable.

Other options I have with me are:
Stock Pro Mic Cable
Stock **** 4in1 Silver Cable
Tennmak Pro Upgrade Cable

Currently using reversed Comply T-200 foam tips. Very happy with Pro OOTB, it's the sound signature I was looking for.

Enhanced mid and sub bass, forward to neutral mids, smooth treble with only a brief hint of sparkle on female vocals.

Great pick from everyone who gave me this idea.

It's replacing the A2S, 4in1 and B3 Pro 1 as my cheap DD IEM

As for 11/11, I was originally going to buy the TK13, then the FLC8S, then the Shockwave III instead. I think I'll be a good boy and save up my money this year, and instead enjoy the Tennmak Pro. I'm very happy with this find.


----------



## koroshiya8

deb1995 said:


> How is the bass in comparison to 4in1?


 
  
 I find the DT2 plus bass is more pronounced than 4in1. Overall i find the DT2 very pleasant to listen to musically.
  


folly said:


> @koroshiya8 what do you think of DT2+ vs. TFZ series 5?


 
  
 have not tried yet.


----------



## Roen

folly said:


> Thanks for the link, somehow I missed it earlier. Based on your description I think the cello would be quite an upgrade for me, as I also prefer more forward mids and a bit smoother sound that the 4in1




Tennmak Pro does that too.


----------



## crabdog

guess who's back!
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-ZhiYin-QT5-Plus-Hybrid-5-Drive-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headset-Earplug-Tesla-Technology/1825606_32764789108.html


----------



## Roen

lurk650 said:


> Outer shell where it says Tennmak, right next to it, there is a small hole and you can see glue on the inside of the shell there, use a small needle to poke a hole through the glue.


Just confirming that you mean the hole close to and above the Tennmak logo, when reading the logo right side up?


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> :basshead:  guess who's back!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-ZhiYin-QT5-Plus-Hybrid-5-Drive-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Headset-Earplug-Tesla-Technology/1825606_32764789108.html




Lol wanna try monster again


----------



## crabdog

roen said:


> Just confirming that you mean the hole close to and above the Tennmak logo, when reading the logo right side up?


 
 Yes, that's what he means.


----------



## kauljp

I cant find the moni one on aliexpress or google lol. guys could someone post a link flr purchase please. Thanks


----------



## crabdog

kauljp said:


> I cant find the moni one on aliexpress or google lol. guys could someone post a link flr purchase please. Thanks


 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-Moni-one-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset/119089_32754751166.html


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> Lol wanna try monster again


Welcome back too haha!


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> Welcome back too haha!




Wahaha

So touching my tear is drop now


----------



## redondo16

roen said:


> Any good suggestions for tips and cables for the the Tennmak Pro? Currently using banned seller 4 core silver plated cable.
> 
> Other options I have with me are:
> Stock Pro Mic Cable
> ...


 
  null audio cable? https://www.null-audio.com/collections/iem-headphone-cable


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

kimd said:


> Wahaha
> 
> So touching my tear is drop now


Well, we all are in this friendly community here, just drop by haha!
Hi Kimb, do you have the ibasso it03, I'm about to decide on ibasso new portable amp pb3, it offers a free balanced cable CB12 to owner of it03, I just feel the pain of missing this great offer if I decide to buy the amp(I don't own it03).


----------



## Roen

redondo16 said:


> null audio cable? https://www.null-audio.com/collections/iem-headphone-cable


Probably a bit too much money for a cable, judging by the other ones I've listed.

If I'm going to splurge, I'll probably get a Moon Audio Silver Dragon balanced cable took hook up to a balanced amp.


----------



## kimD

mltkshhbt said:


> Well, we all are in this friendly community here, just drop by haha!
> Hi Kimb, do you have the ibasso it03, I'm about to decide on ibasso new portable amp pb3, it offers a free balanced cable CB12 to owner of it03, I just feel the pain of missing this great offer if I decide to buy the amp(I don't own it03).




I see but let me take sometime to recover up for all those latest among out of here.

Anyway don't feel pain.


----------



## mebaali

After nearly 2 months of wait (as always, thanks to notorious Indian customs office at Kolkata), got my **** 4in1, this morning (bought from AK store in AliEx for 28 US$ with stock silver cable).
  
 OOTB (with stock medium sized red core tips and stock silver cable) using Wynk App in OnePlus One at 30% volume, tried listening to Michael Jackson’s Number Ones (320 kbps streaming audio) for an hour.
  
 As experienced by few before me, I too feel the treble in these are way too hot to handle (simply unbearable, headache inducing and bordering on fatigue inducing levels for my ears). Otherwise, everything else seems pretty fantastic (vocals are bit recessed but the overall presentation does have an amazing imaging, detail retrieval, instrument separation, and a very well controlled bass) for my ears/gears. Just wish the hot treble was somehow reduced.
  
 Just A/Bed HLSX 808 (my favt IEMs) to 4in1, found the former to be matching to my taste better than the 4in1s. With tip rolling and more usage, I hope 4in1s troublesome treble reduces (or at least my brain adjusts to it). At the moment, I doubt, I will be using these for long hour listening sessions (or giving it any listening time at all in its current sound). 4in1s are Off to burning station, now.
  

  
 *These are just early impressions using the IEMs in its stock configuration, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## kauljp

crabdog said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-Moni-one-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset/119089_32754751166.html


Appreciate the help good sir
Quick question to the more researched headfiers on this forum. I have and am loving my oppo pm3s, i am looking for something similar in an iem with preferably a wider soundstage. My budget is around $150, any advise on which one to pick up on 11/11 is appreciated. I am not much of a basshead. Thanks


----------



## Akmola Lola

whats worth getting for this 11.11 sale thingy? like half price or something? haha


----------



## Majin

Ok so I ordered the Urbanfun on Aliexpress and the first payment didn't get recognized by Aliexpress but it did charge me. What now?


----------



## Djsenjaya

majin said:


> Ok so I ordered the Urbanfun on Aliexpress and the first payment didn't get recognized by Aliexpress but it did charge me. What now?




Is it still in processing? My purchase was delayed too due to this 11.11


----------



## Majin

djsenjaya said:


> Is it still in processing? My purchase was delayed too due to this 11.11


 
  
 Nop it gave me a failure of payment. Went back saw it didn't process anything and was still awaiting payment while it did charge me.


----------



## Djsenjaya

majin said:


> Nop it gave me a failure of payment. Went back saw it didn't process anything and was still awaiting payment while it did charge me.




Then you should contact customer service immediately.


----------



## kauljp

Guys between the magaosi k1 and moni, which one is better for a balanced sound and wide soundstage??


----------



## Majin

djsenjaya said:


> Then you should contact customer service immediately.


 
  
 The store itself or Aliexpress?


----------



## Djsenjaya

majin said:


> The store itself or Aliexpress?




Aliexpress.


----------



## c0rp1

Guys, what's the difference between **** UE and **** UEs soundwise?


----------



## Holypal

koroshiya8 said:


> A gem has arrived.. the DT2 Plus.. and i'm blown away by how good it sounds OOTB...
> First trying on the Shanling M1. When the 4in1 sounds slightly too hurtful when playing rock/metal with heavy instruments, the DT2 plus passed with flying colors . In fact the separation is better, so is the sound stage.
> 3 Drivers really makes a difference !!
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I saw mixed reviews about DT2+ these days. Maybe it's quality control issue? I hope mine is as good as yours.
  
 One thing I am happy is that the DT2+ has different shape for left and right buds.


----------



## polychroma23

Never pulled so much triggers in my life until today. I "hate" this hobby.


----------



## egzbuen

How do they stack up with the 1more triple drivers?

Sent from heaven


----------



## Holypal

orgey said:


> *Hi guys, i need a in ear monitor for my electronic drum. Which one do you recommend for drum? I'll buy from aliexpress 11.11 . Thanks  .*
> *Price is under 100$.*


 
  
 If you want a quality one, I recommend Dunu Titan 5.


----------



## Deb1995

koroshiya8 said:


> I find the DT2 plus bass is more pronounced than 4in1. Overall i find the DT2 very pleasant to listen to musically.
> 
> 
> have not tried yet.



Thanks. I Placed My order for DT2+. I got them at $25. I hope it will be better than 4in1.


----------



## MAntunes

deb1995 said:


> Thanks. I Placed My order for DT2+. I got them at $25. I hope it will be better than 4in1.


 

 Where??
  


mantunes said:


> I really don't know then.
> I wanted to upgrade my ZS3, which I don't like very much. I prefered my ATE, that my father 'stole'.
> And I'd like to use the discounts tomorrow..
> 
> ...


 
 I am open to more recomendations up to 45$.
 Guys, any help? I am don't know what to do!


----------



## vapman

mantunes said:


> Where??
> 
> I am open to more recomendations until 45$.
> Guys, any help? I am don't know what to do!


 


orgey said:


> *Hi guys, i need a in ear monitor for my electronic drum. Which one do you recommend for drum? I'll buy from aliexpress 11.11 . Thanks  .*
> *Price is under 100$.*


 
  
 seahf eg009


----------



## fonkepala

koroshiya8 said:


> A gem has arrived.. the DT2 Plus.. and i'm blown away by how good it sounds OOTB...
> First trying on the Shanling M1. When the 4in1 sounds slightly too hurtful when playing rock/metal with heavy instruments, the DT2 plus passed with flying colors . In fact the separation is better, so is the sound stage.
> 3 Drivers really makes a difference !!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow...so there are two very contrasting initial impressions of the DT2+. Sure hope it's not a QC issue.
  
  


egzbuen said:


> How do they stack up with the 1more triple drivers?
> 
> Sent from heaven


 
  
 What do you want to be stacked against the 1More Triple Drivers? I'm listening to the 1More now as I type this, I like them quite a bit.


----------



## egzbuen

The other triple drivers being discussed here. 

Any input would be much appreciated.

Is the 1more more on the warm, bright or neutral side? I've been getting conflicting reviews on this. Some say it's warm while some say it isn't so.

Sent from heaven


----------



## fonkepala

egzbuen said:


> The other triple drivers being discussed here.
> 
> Any input would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, I don't have the other triple hybrid discussed here (I presume it's the **** DT2+?), but as for the 1More Triple Driver, my ears & gear tell me that they are slightly on the warmish side. Bass is present but it's definitely not overpowering, certainly not basshead level. I certainly wouldn't call them bright. Treble and high frequencies are nicely done without being harsh or sibilant. As for clarity, soundstage and instrument separation, I find hem to be a bit lacking. The 4in1 does all three better. However, the 1More is pleasantly musical and there's nothing glaringly wrong with it.


----------



## Deb1995

mantunes said:


> Where??
> 
> I am open to more recommendations up to 45$.
> Guys, any help? I am don't know what to do!



**** Earphones Store, use seller cupon.
Seller has $3 coupon for order above $20.
I ordered the Black One
$28.80(listed price)-$3(cupon)= $25.80(paid)


----------



## Aliante

Is there any way to tell if these Xiaomi Piston Pro are actually original? They are much cheaper than the ones in the Xiaomi store? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/IN-STOCK-New-2015-Original-Xiaomi-Mi-Hybrid-Earphone-Mi-In-Ear-Piston-Pro-1-More/32692573418.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10091_10090_9999_10088_10089,searchweb201603_1&btsid=698c4c1a-4940-4980-b5dc-7ec8cce4bdff


----------



## polychroma23

aliante said:


> Is there any way to tell if these Xiaomi Piston Pro are actually original? They are much cheaper than the ones in the Xiaomi store? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/IN-STOCK-New-2015-Original-Xiaomi-Mi-Hybrid-Earphone-Mi-In-Ear-Piston-Pro-1-More/32692573418.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10091_10090_9999_10088_10089,searchweb201603_1&btsid=698c4c1a-4940-4980-b5dc-7ec8cce4bdff


 
  
 Nope, those aren't the Piston Pros. They're the first Xiaomi's hybrid IEMs with only 1DD + 1BA


----------



## nolife1123

c0rp1 said:


> Guys, what's the difference between **** UE and **** UEs soundwise?


 
 From what I've heard, the UE doesn't even compare to UEs (single driver vs dual driver), but someone that has both should update you on the specifics, I own the UE and I can't say i'm amazed by them, the vocals are very far back in general and the lows are always up front, I can't say i'm a fan of that either.


----------



## Aliante

@polychroma23 , thanks man! Good thing I asked then! Whew!
  
 Are these ones okay? If not, could you please give me a link to the ones that are?
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Xiaomi-Hybrid-Mi-In-Ear-Earphone-Mi-Piston-Pro-with-MIC-Xiaomi-Earphone-For-Xiaomi/32739550687.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10091_10090_9999_10088_10089,searchweb201603_1&btsid=698c4c1a-4940-4980-b5dc-7ec8cce4bdff


----------



## Mayones

Anyone ever done an A/B with tennmak pro and **** 4in1? I wanted to get ate-s but missed the 4$ deal, so now they are around $10 with foam tips, and I can get both tennmak(silver cable) and senfers w/ foams at ~$16. Or is there sth more interesting at the 20-25$ range?


----------



## kvad

aliante said:


> @polychroma23 , thanks man! Good thing I asked then! Whew!
> 
> Are these ones okay? If not, could you please give me a link to the ones that are?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Xiaomi-Hybrid-Mi-In-Ear-Earphone-Mi-Piston-Pro-with-MIC-Xiaomi-Earphone-For-Xiaomi/32739550687.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10091_10090_9999_10088_10089,searchweb201603_1&btsid=698c4c1a-4940-4980-b5dc-7ec8cce4bdff


 
  
 If you look at the new ones they have more rounded shapes.
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Xiaomi-Hybrid-Pro-In-Ear-Earphone-Circle-Iron-Mixed-Mi-Piston-Pro-With-MIC-3/32764502280.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.Al2fmI
 (I have no idea about this seller, but the pictures at least are of the new one).
 Let us know if you find any who has them on sale today - have not seen any so far.


----------



## Djsenjaya

So finally decided to buy crazy cello. Hope it will sound as good as reviewed. 3 weeks to wait!!!


----------



## Aliante

@kvad , yeah, I see the difference now. And there in no white/gold version, so I'm out.
  
@Djsenjaya , Crazy Cello it is for me as well! Ordering it.


----------



## CoiL

mebaali said:


> After nearly 2 months of wait (as always, thanks to notorious Indian customs office at Kolkata), got my **** 4in1, this morning (bought from AK store in AliEx for 28 US$ with stock silver cable).
> 
> OOTB (with stock medium sized red core tips and stock silver cable) using Wynk App in OnePlus One at 30% volume, tried listening to Michael Jackson’s Number Ones (320 kbps streaming audio) for an hour.
> 
> ...


 
  
 IMPORTANT NOTE about my **** 4in1 + Tennmak Upgrade cable + Spiral Dot tips combination!
  
 I now know WHY I`m hearing littlebit different results from my 4in1 than many here who find their treble too harsh...
  
 ...it`s because - I measured Tennmak Upgrade *cable impedance* and it is *~1.2 Ohm* which is HIGH but in case of 4in1 fits perfect because it will "soften" those harsh highs and along with spiral dot tips makes a great combination! 
  
 So, who are still finding their 4in1 too harsh - try higher impedance cable along with spiral dot tips!


----------



## tripside

Any recommendation for a bluetooth earphone that has decent battery life and sounds good?


----------



## mebaali

coil said:


> So, who are still finding their 4in1 too harsh - try higher impedance cable along with spiral dot tips!


 
 Spiral dots is exactly what was in my mind as well. Hope tip-rolling to reduce the harsh highs to some extent.
  
 At the moment, feeding these with JLab burnin file on loop.


----------



## crabdog

mayones said:


> Anyone ever done an A/B with tennmak pro and **** 4in1? I wanted to get ate-s but missed the 4$ deal, so now they are around $10 with foam tips, and I can get both tennmak(silver cable) and senfers w/ foams at ~$16. Or is there sth more interesting at the 20-25$ range?


 
 Honestly the safest bet would be the Tennmak. The 4in1 is not overly harsh for me but many people have complained about the treble. The DT2 Plus also would be a safer option.


----------



## c0rp1

Thanks, a bit after I asked the question, I realized that the UE are with single driver...


----------



## toddy0191

djsenjaya said:


> So finally decided to buy crazy cello. Hope it will sound as good as reviewed. 3 weeks to wait!!!







aliante said:


> @kvad
> , yeah, I see the difference now. And there in no white/gold version, so I'm out.
> 
> @Djsenjaya
> , Crazy Cello it is for me as well! Ordering it.




Can't wait to hear your thoughts on them.


----------



## c0rp1

How are the highs on the Tennmak Pro compared to the 4in1? And are they V shaped or more neutral and soft ?
  
 And how much are they usually worth? I can get them for like $19.
  
 Final question - if you had to chose between a $19 Tennmak Pro, and the $26 DT2 Plus (with cable) , which one would you go with? I know that DT2 Plus have mixed reviews, but am pretty curious. Thanks !


----------



## Mayones

crabdog said:


> Honestly the safest bet would be the Tennmak. The 4in1 is not overly harsh for me but many people have complained about the treble. The DT2 Plus also would be a safer option.


 
  Thanks for the imput! I guess I'm gonna go with them as I prefer ote wear as well as I'm sensitive to treble.
  
 Any idea what kind of tips would fit them? Sth like t400 complys or maybe the kz starline tips?
 Aaand a good/cheap cable for them?


----------



## bjaardker

fonkepala said:


> Wow...so there are two very contrasting initial impressions of the DT2+. Sure hope it's not a QC issue.


 
  
 Agreed. I'm starting to get worried it might be a QC issue as well. 
  
 While I can agree that the sound is not as harsh as the 4in1, it also doesn't have even close to the detail or clarity. Separation and soundstage on my DT2+ are also worse due to the overbearing mids and extra warmth that bleeds things together.  Best example was on a track by Kings of Convenience where instead of hearing the overtones created by the harmony, the 2 male voices bled together into mush.
  
 Yes, it's "easy" to listen to because it's a warm non-fatiguing sound. But that's about where it ends. We're about 35 hours into burning here. I'm not going to bother listening to them again until we get to 50 hours.

 Regarding build issues. The metal screen covering my left nozzle isn't cut quite right and has a few sharp edges that can snag tips when removing them.


----------



## crabdog

mayones said:


> Thanks for the imput! I guess I'm gonna go with them as I prefer ote wear as well as I'm sensitive to treble.
> 
> Any idea what kind of tips would fit them? Sth like t400 complys or maybe the kz starline tips?
> Aaand a good/cheap cable for them?


 
 The supplied tips are quite good and will probably be fine. They were all too small for me but that happens with almost every IEM I buy.


----------



## newbielive

Pulled the trigger on Tennmak Crazy Cello, curiosity got to me, just couldn't resist seeing how they would compare to my 7BA IEMs. 
 I also received my VE Monk Plus today, great rich warm mids and lots of details but lacking in bass. Sort of like a great pair of headphones to sleep to, but when I want to wake up and hit hard and tight, it's back to the 7BA IEMs.


----------



## mebaali

Using double flange (medium sized bore) silocne tips (not sure for which IEM I got these from), 4in1 sounds much more acceptable (highs are still hot but not as unbearable as it was with single flange tips) than how it sounded straight OOTB in its stock configuration (for me).
  
 With these double flange tips, I am getting a much better seal/fit into my ear canal as well.
  

  
(*apologies in advance for the crappy pic)


----------



## trumpethead

mayones said:


> Anyone ever done an A/B with tennmak pro and **** 4in1? I wanted to get ate-s but missed the 4$ deal, so now they are around $10 with foam tips, and I can get both tennmak(silver cable) and senfers w/ foams at ~$16. Or is there sth more interesting at the 20-25$ range?



Please, where are you seeing the Tennmak Pro for$16?


----------



## Roen

mebaali said:


> After nearly 2 months of wait (as always, thanks to notorious Indian customs office at Kolkata), got my **** 4in1, this morning (bought from AK store in AliEx for 28 US$ with stock silver cable).
> 
> OOTB (with stock medium sized red core tips and stock silver cable) using Wynk App in OnePlus One at 30% volume, tried listening to Michael Jackson’s Number Ones (320 kbps streaming audio) for an hour.
> 
> ...


comply foam tips in normal orientation as well as spiral dot tips both worked to reduce hotness, along with burn in.


----------



## Roen

mayones said:


> Anyone ever done an A/B with tennmak pro and **** 4in1? I wanted to get ate-s but missed the 4$ deal, so now they are around $10 with foam tips, and I can get both tennmak(silver cable) and senfers w/ foams at ~$16. Or is there sth more interesting at the 20-25$ range?


4in1: v shaped, recessed mids, hot treble ootb, still sharp but manageable after burn in
Pro: much more midbass, mids forward to neutral, treble snooth, restrained compared to 4in1, with only a slight slight hint of sparkle.


----------



## mebaali

roen said:


> comply foam tips in normal orientation as well as spiral dot tips both worked to reduce hotness, along with burn in.


 
 Sure. I do have few comply tips lying around somewhere in my cupboard. Will try them, too. 
  
 ATM, love the seal provided by double flange silicone tips, on these.


----------



## Roen

mayones said:


> Thanks for the imput! I guess I'm gonna go with them as I prefer ote wear as well as I'm sensitive to treble.
> 
> Any idea what kind of tips would fit them? Sth like t400 complys or maybe the kz starline tips?
> Aaand a good/cheap cable for them?


400's fit but I use 200's in normal orientation. If I were to use 400's I'd probably reverse them.


----------



## Mayones

trumpethead said:


> Please, where are you seeing the Tennmak Pro for$16?


 
 They are at 21-24$ no matter where I look, I just happened to have 7$ in coupons


----------



## Whaleshark12

Just jump on the Super Dolphin 6BA, hopefully it's good


----------



## bhazard

jescereal said:


> New model from NiceHCK, the DZ8: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-NiceHCK-DZ8-In-Ear-Earphone-8BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitoring-Earphone-Earbud-Headset-With/1825606_32765378222.html
> 
> Usually the +1 DD drivers are more expensive, but this one is pricier than the DZ9 (8ba + 1dd). I inquired about the difference.
> 
> And I might be flamed for this, but in my opinion it's a bit annoying not being able to speak about the banned seller. Yes, they screwed up, but they makes great products that I'd love to discuss with people in this thread. I'm sure an apology should have been enough. Mess up a second time, and sure, banned for life. I'm a part of a forum about flashlights (yeah, it exists haha) and sellers screw up the rules sometimes. Multiple offenders get banned, but first timers get a second chance. Sellers are just people, and people make less than ideal mistakes sometimes. But thats my opinion, so plz dont ban me. I'll drop the subject if need be.


 
 It was far more sinister than just being a first time offender. There's a post from Currawong explaining it (which is something they don't do but made an exception for since it was so bad).


----------



## crabdog

Ordered the Moni One and the Sound Intone SE-01. Now the wait begins!


----------



## trumpethead

mayones said:


> They are at 21-24$ no matter where I look, I just happened to have 7$ in coupons



Ok, I lost my first pair and although I have a backup I want to have a backup for that one lol.they are perfect for my ears soundwise as well as fit...Thanks


----------



## silverre

Finally gave in to the 1111 sales and got myself an A3 to pair with my x3ii. It was only 40usd after all the coupons.. i just kinda have the need to buy something after rolling the $5 coupon..


----------



## carltonh

lurk650 said:


> 11/11 sale is about to start. Moni One is down to $70. That's what I paid for mine. Worth it. Only have about 24hrs on them, mostly JLab burn in track. The bass come out, it's full and deep without being boomy. Treble is smooth and detailed. Wide SS, height I would say is about average, good depth.
> 
> EDIT: Just tried the Moni with wide bore tips such as Auvio and Spiral Dot. Tamed the treble just enough extra. I think I found my new favorite


 
 So better than all your Musicmakers and banned IEM? How is it compared to the TK12/13 and its subbass and treble extension?


----------



## VinceHill24

For those who wants to buy the new Xiaomi 3 driver hybrid Pro i believe Gearbest has it for the sale for limited time only. About 35$ but it's at least a reliable source.

http://m.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_566702.html


----------



## TwinACStacks

Oh Ye of little Faith....
  
 Lurk I told you the Moni was good, although not quite as versatile without the interchangeable nozzles as your favs.  The Magoasi K1 is as well but a bit more mid-centric. still a good listen. On the Darker side (little rolled off highs) is the Magoasi M3, also a very listenable piece.
  
 I have all three on the burner as we speak.
  
 I don't nee no Stinkin' 11/11 sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## SuperMAG

someone mentioned you need high ohm mmcx for highs to settle down in 4in1, does someone have something cheap in mind?????


----------



## c0rp1

silverre said:


> Finally gave in to the 1111 sales and got myself an A3 to pair with my x3ii. It was only 40usd after all the coupons.. i just kinda have the need to buy something after rolling the $5 coupon..


 
 LZ A3 for $40 ?


----------



## Lurk650

carltonh said:


> So better than all your Musicmakers and banned IEM? How is it compared to the TK12/13 and its subbass and treble extension?




Not comfortable really comparing much because the 13 and other have over 250+ hrs. The Moni less than 48.

The Moni is of course more energetic than the 13 in the treble. If you never got the other IEM then the Moni is great. Still too early to tell 100% if the Moni will indeed dethrone my favorites, I'm hearing good things though.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Not comfortable really comparing much because the 13 and other have over 250+ hrs. The Moni less than 48.
> 
> The Moni is of course more energetic than the 13 in the treble. If you never got the other IEM then the Moni is great. Still too early to tell 100% if the Moni will indeed dethrone my favorites, I'm hearing good things though.


 





 I agree. I wouldn't say it's necessarily better, just a different flavor, but it's definitely in that sound League for sure. It hangs nicely with the Musicmaker Group.
  








 TWIN


----------



## nerdspot

coil said:


> IMPORTANT NOTE about my **** 4in1 + Tennmak Upgrade cable + Spiral Dot tips combination!
> 
> I now know WHY I`m hearing littlebit different results from my 4in1 than many here who find their treble too harsh...
> 
> ...


 
  
 What size spiral dot and comply tips are everyone using with their **** 4in1s? I know only a few people have received the DT2+ but can anyone tell me what spiral dot/comply tip size they use as well?


----------



## jescereal

I'm having a hard time deciding between the DZ7, DZ9 or Super Audio 7 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 DZ7: $307
  
 DZ9: $449
  
 Super Audio 7: $260
  
 Decisions decisions...


----------



## To.M

Ok 11.11 is over for me, 2 more iems will be added to my collection  curiosity led me to buy Urbanfun and Kinera BA05, I had mixed feelings about DT+ so passed on them.


----------



## Skullophile

jescereal said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding between the DZ7, DZ9 or Super Audio 7 !
> 
> DZ7: $307
> 
> ...


Check out my review of DZ9, I know for a fact that they are gorgeous sounding.


----------



## fonkepala

vincehill24 said:


> For those who wants to buy the new Xiaomi 3 driver hybrid Pro i believe Gearbest has it for the sale for limited time only. About 35$ but it's at least a reliable source.
> 
> http://m.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_566702.html


 
  
 Thanks for the link. Saw that earlier at GB as well, curiously I'm having a hard time finding them on AliE.  Although the price is a bit high & that's a preorder on GB. Reports on reddit said people got it for around $20, not sure if that's the current new one or the older one. Plus the fact that they look really similar to the older one is really making me confused  They look promising though.
  


to.m said:


> Ok 11.11 is over for me, 2 more iems will be added to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looking forward to your impression of the Urbanfun.


----------



## fonkepala

I'm done with my 11/11 shopping. Like someone else said earlier, never before have I pulled so many triggers in one day! I got the KZ EDR2, Tennmak Pro, **** UES & Ostry KC06A with OS100 tips.
  
 I'm sorry about my own wallet


----------



## jescereal

skullophile said:


> jescereal said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having a hard time deciding between the DZ7, DZ9 or Super Audio 7 !
> ...


 
  
 I read it! Great write up. I'd just wish I new if they were $150 better than the DZ7's. Maybe not so much, but if I'm going to place so much money into something, maybe i should fork out the 150$ and get the best.


----------



## To.M

fonkepala said:


> Looking forward to your impression of the Urbanfun.




You got it man! I hope it will happen in not too distant future, geez I can imagine all those piles of packages waiting to be shipped to all the corners of the world after today


----------



## kauljp

twinacstacks said:


> Oh Ye of little Faith....
> 
> Lurk I told you the Moni was good, although not quite as versatile without the interchangeable nozzles as your favs.  The Magoasi K1 is as well but a bit more mid-centric. still a good listen. On the Darker side (little rolled off highs) is the Magoasi M3, also a very listenable piece.
> 
> ...


Hey brother
I am currently tying to decide between the moni and magaosi k1. Could you share your views on which one of them you prefer and why. What I am looking for is a big soundstage with a very good separation and clear mids. If I should be looking somewhere other than the two mentioned would also be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## cllee

fonkepala said:


> I'm done with my 11/11 shopping. Like someone else said earlier, never before have I pulled so many triggers in one day! I got the KZ EDR2, Tennmak Pro, **** UES & Ostry KC06A with OS100 tips.
> 
> I'm sorry about my own wallet


 

 haha wanted ask if any kl dudes want to check some of the listed iems, got the zs3,mk2,pro,ues,dt+.WALLET!WALLET


----------



## To.M

Well, this is how we are collectively building the economic power of China!


----------



## leobigfield

I was thinking on buying a portable amp for my Xduoo X3 this 11.11...  Won't use it with hard to drive cans, only my Denon D2000 and a bunch of random IEM/EARBUDS. Was thinking between VE RA+ and the new Fiio A5. Any recommendation?


----------



## carltonh

My 11:11 purchase (so far) was not what I was expecting. Looked around Ebay prices for comparison and was able to score a manufacturer refurbished Sony XBA-H1 for $30.30 shipped. I know Head-fi was mixed impressions at their original $200 price, although The Wirecutter website still recommends them as their top for under $200. (They aren't including these Asian brands discovered here, obviously.) But I'm hoping for $30 they should at least compete well.
  
 If the Tennmak Cello had a mic/button, I would have bought it. Instead I've ordered the Dulcimer, Turbo, and Porcelain.


----------



## feteru

Just picked up a Kinera BA05, Tenmak Pro and 2x KZ EDR2! Gotta love china!


----------



## leobigfield

leobigfield said:


> I was thinking on buying a portable amp for my Xduoo X3 this 11.11...  Won't use it with hard to drive cans, only my Denon D2000 and a bunch of random IEM/EARBUDS. Was thinking between VE RA+ and the new Fiio A5. Any recommendation?


 
  
 Or i just skip it altogether, sell my X3 and get a Shanling M2?


----------



## Toulouse

to.m said:


> Well, this is how we are collectively building the economic power of China!


 

 I did my part.  Thought I'd play with the KZ line a little ... have an ATE, ED12, and ATR on order.  But I'm done.  Except maybe I'll take one last look.


----------



## c0rp1

Is there anything like a fake Tennmak Pro? Ordered a pair from a not so reputable seller, who claimed he will add the Tennmak Silver cable without mic in the package on top of the one with a mic.
  
 Price seemed a bit too good to be true, but I guess I'll need to wait and see...


----------



## mebaali

Just couldn't able to resist the temptation, have ordered Moni Ones (for 50 US$ after coupon discounts).
  
 It is nothing but an impulse buy from my side, hope it works out well


----------



## ViniSavordelli

Got the k1, the fiio q1amp and yenona headphones. Got the somic v4 some time ago and isk hd9999 as well, too bad neither came yet because it takes around 2 months to things to get here in brazil. Now i gotta be patient


----------



## To.M

feteru said:


> Just picked up a Kinera BA05, Tenmak Pro and 2x KZ EDR2! Gotta love china!




Yeah, we all do here  it looks like we will be one of the first testers of BA05 



toulouse said:


> I did my part.  Thought I'd play with the KZ line a little ... have an ATE, ED12, and ATR on order.  But I'm done.  Except maybe I'll take one last look.




 maybe ED9,I saw them for a bit over 7usd, not that I am tempting you, God forbid


----------



## schawo

I've just picked a Crazy Cello for 11.11


----------



## Temple

Having a hard time deciding between the Crazy Cello and the Moni One. Guessing know one has both to give some impressions? If not I will probably just pull the trigger on the Cello. Thanks!


----------



## kousik1946

So on 11.11 sale I bought ibasso IT03 (191$), Cayin C5 (115$) and 1more triple driver (59$). And I also bought FLC8s from shenzhenaudio. I think I am satisfied for now. I have been saving money for quite some time. Now I want a good headphone like Focal elear. After that the quota is complete. Maybe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Folly

wow where to get it03 for $191?


----------



## leobigfield

folly said:


> wow where to get it03 for $191?


 
  


kousik1946 said:


> So on 11.11 sale I bought ibasso IT03 (191$), Cayin C5 (115$) and 1more triple driver (59$). And I also bought FLC8s from shenzhenaudio. I think I am satisfied for now. I have been saving money for quite some time. Now I want a good headphone like Focal elear. After that the quota is complete. Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1 ???


----------



## kousik1946

I made a new account to get 30$ coupon for above 300$ purchase.


folly said:


> wow where to get it03 for $191?


----------



## kousik1946

If anyone have any problem with the treble of **** 4in1, try some comply tips and warmer source. Comply makes the vocal little forward, little bit less mid-bass, tames the treble and the soundstage is little bigger. I was using xiaomi tips before. They are quite good but they make the 4in1 more v shape.


----------



## 1clearhead

supermag said:


> hey guys, there was a new triple driver 2ba and 1dd cheap 30/40usd hybrid that came around same time as dt2 plus, it was white color with triangle open back. anyone has a link for that and did anyone order it. Looking to see which one of these cheap triple driver is a giant killer, **** dt2+ vs xiaomi pro vs that white one.


 
  
 I think they're the EC1, but they just went up in price....no kidding!
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.6.hTUNBL&scm=1007.10009.60083.100200300000004&id=540955066759&pvid=cb000f19-b5d0-4712-8ad4-0248b81012ae
  


bjaardker said:


> Very very quick OOTB impression of the DT2+ after listening for 30min with stock tips and 30min with trinity HYBRIDS, all on my LG V20 tricked into high impedance mode.
> 
> 1) No shrill highs like the 4in1
> 2) Almost mid forward in presentation. Both male and female vocals are in the middle or front of the mix.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your update!


vincehill24 said:


> I agree with you to certain regarding both the Sendiy and the Magaosi could be the same but let's just consider some other options,
> Above is the frequency response chart by the Sendiy whereas below is what i got from the official Magaosi store when i bought my K1 at Taobao.
> 
> Just for a comparison though it may not be accurate. If Magaosi being an OEM maker it probably has ODM capabilities whereby they could've tuned according to client needs so probably they're not the same thing afterall.
> ...


 
  
 Your statement is so true....
  
 I repeatedly asked SENDIY if they were the same drivers and he repeated said that the K1's inner drivers and BA were made by a well none maker in China, while his inner driver and BA parts were imported from a Taiwanese company in conjunction with his company. Hopefully, that's what clearly separates the prices on both. But, remember guys the reviews I'm hoping to write about  next week will only explain the details for the SENDIY M1221, not the MaGaosi K1. ....Though, I will review the MaGaosi M3, which share no parts with the likings of the K1.


----------



## Shinry

c0rp1 said:


> Is there anything like a fake Tennmak Pro? Ordered a pair from a not so reputable seller, who claimed he will add the Tennmak Silver cable without mic in the package on top of the one with a mic.
> 
> Price seemed a bit too good to be true, but I guess I'll need to wait and see...


 
 Same with my VJJB K4, I really hope it's genuine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit:
 For the rest of my shopping I got the Urbanfun, Monk Plus and a 3m Auxcable (And stuff not related to Hifi)


----------



## zedlav61

jant71 said:


> Kudos to Tennmak. Making a hybrid is more difficult(esp. to have more up front mids and the drivers mesh right as far as tone, timbre, and sounding natural throughout) yet too many, IMO, want to use the hybrid as a selling point cause it is "in" right now and the term has bigger cache. Seems we have plenty of single dynamics that outshine many of these cheap hybrids. Never got what the point is really of taking the two types of drivers but doing it cheaply and not better. The point is to take/build on the strengths of both types of driver and add up something better than either one alone. Having cheap hybrids that can get beaten by single driver phones is just not doing it right, IMO


 
  The case with my ED9 TROUNCING my PRESUMPTUOUS t-pro (YES, JUST t-pro)...i regarded dual drivers as more efficient than single ones...ED9 changed that WRONG notion of mine...


----------



## jon parker

Cool beans - Bought the Tennmak Crazy Cello - Interested to see how their crazy freq response will pan out with some studio work. You never know they might even sound great?!
 Luckily I have the Music maker TK 12's and 13's somewhere in country on the way and Trinity PM4's next week
 Looks like December is shaping up to be a musical month


----------



## alucard177

11.11 and I just bought some spinfits in small and medium size. I almost pulled the trigger on the KZ ZST but nah, I already have the **** Ues, Rock Zircon and my DZ7 should be here next week.


----------



## MAntunes

Ended up buying the Crazy Cello also! Hope they are as good as people say!


----------



## GeMo125

would someone be able to compare the kz zs3 and ed9, rock zicron and joyroom e107?


----------



## polychroma23

I have them all except for KZ ED9. KZ ZS3 didnt satisfy my preferences and I didnt like them but ymmv. Rock Zircon is vshaped but it's quite muddy imo. Joyroom E107 has a neutral sound sig with decent details but its soundstage is small.

I prefer Joyroom E107 among the three.


----------



## polychroma23

Done thinking about what to order and finally settled on Moni One, Tennmak Crazy Cellos, PMV A-01 MK2, Xduoo X3, and Yinjw S1.


----------



## To.M

E107 are good, very comfy to wear (light and tiny), they offer a balanced sound with a punchy bass and clear mids and highs.


----------



## c0rp1

all999 said:


> Easy now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Any more impressions? Still thinking of pulling the trigger on those ... just $25 seems really worth it !


----------



## TwinACStacks

kauljp said:


> Hey brother
> I am currently tying to decide between the moni and magaosi k1. Could you share your views on which one of them you prefer and why. What I am looking for is a big soundstage with a very good separation and clear mids. If I should be looking somewhere other than the two mentioned would also be appreciated.
> Thanks


 





 Both of these IEMs are currently burning in and I haven't had a real serious sit down listen with either. In fact the K1 are a replacement pair for the first ones I had that developed a problem before I could finish burn in on them. This could *possibly *be a red flag to some buyers. I will reserve my judgement when I see what happens with the new pair. As far as sound goes the K1 are more mid-focused and have an absolutely fabulous Female vocal range, and so do their Darker siblings the Magaosi M3. Just stellar Vocals. The Moni are more Balanced across the Frequencies and have a well extended VERY controlled bass with a noticeably Large soundstage in width and depth. Keep in Mind these are from my *first noticeable impressions* of both IEMs.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

twinacstacks said:


> Oh Ye of little Faith....
> 
> Lurk I told you the Moni was good, although not quite as versatile without the interchangeable nozzles as your favs.  The Magoasi K1 is as well but a bit more mid-centric. still a good listen. On the Darker side (little rolled off highs) is the Magoasi M3, also a very listenable piece.
> 
> ...


 





 It's official, I HAVE NO WILLPOWER.
  
 I just *had  *to try the Crazy Cello under this 11/11 discount.
  
 So much for the diet, Hand me that glass of Milk a a big slice of that Cheesecake.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## thanderbird

twinacstacks said:


> It's official, I HAVE NO WILLPOWER.
> 
> I just *had  *to try the Crazy Cello under this 11/11 discount.
> 
> ...


 
  
For you what is the best: k1 or tk13?


----------



## jon parker

twinacstacks said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Ye of little Faith....
> ...


 
 Ahahaha  Same here bro
 Im just intrigued at the frequency range!!  Besides 'Tony' thinks they are great o_0


----------



## TwinACStacks

thanderbird said:


> For you what is the best: k1 or tk13?


 





 Too early to tell yet Thander. I don't have enough listening to the K1 yet. This is a replacement pair and It wouldn't be fair to you to make a judgement at this point. My impulse, just entirely based on the fact that I don't care for Over-ear IEMs, would be to say the TK13. The Musicmaker stuff is VERY hard to beat for their Price Ranges. I have the TK12, 13 and the Shockwave III. All are stellar and the Shockwave itself can play with the +1000.00 CIEMs. They all punch well above their prices.
  
 I still find myself Drawn to the TK12 which is the *least* refined of the Three. It is just powerful and massive sounding, with the rolled off highs just a relaxing listen.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

jon parker said:


> Ahahaha  Same here bro
> Im just intrigued at the frequency range!!  Besides 'Tony' thinks they are great o_0


 





 he-he. Gotta go with "Tony".....
  
  
 I'd like to see if I can still hear 70kHz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
 (in a former life I was a Greyhound)
  








 TWIN


----------



## thanderbird

twinacstacks said:


> Too early to tell yet Thander. I don't have enough listening to the K1 yet. This is a replacement pair and It wouldn't be fair to you to make a judgement at this point. My impulse, just entirely based on the fact that I don't care for Over-ear IEMs, would be to say the TK13. The Musicmaker stuff is VERY hard to beat for their Price Ranges. I have the TK12, 13 and the Shockwave III. All are stellar and the Shockwave itself can play with the +1000.00 CIEMs. They all punch well above their prices.
> 
> I still find myself Drawn to the TK12 which is the *least* refined of the Three. It is just powerful and massive sounding, with the rolled off highs just a relaxing listen.
> 
> ...


 
  
Well, I'll tell you that I started to listen to TK13 in my Lenovo nootebook, and TK13 was more alive. The bottom is phenom- enal and the sound warmer. I think the Xduoo X3 is not a good driver for the TK13. Gamma Ray's Heading For Tomorrow music was never the same with TK13 ... Very good. Would you say the next step would be SWIII?


----------



## bll1

​I cancelled my dt2+ and was going to repurchase during the sale but than found out about xiaomi earphone pros. now I don't know what to get ><


----------



## VinceHill24

fonkepala said:


> Thanks for the link. Saw that earlier at GB as well, curiously I'm having a hard time finding them on AliE.  Although the price is a bit high & that's a preorder on GB. Reports on reddit said people got it for around $20, not sure if that's the current new one or the older one. Plus the fact that they look really similar to the older one is really making me confused  They look promising though.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your impression of the Urbanfun.


I don't think anywhere in AE or Gearbest offers 20$ for the Xiaomi hybrid pro but probably it was the Taobao 149RMB price during the 11.11 sale they just convert the currency into USD roughly 20$. The sale at Taobao ended though.


----------



## Keller1

Anyone got the dzat dt05? Any impressions on them? They're sold out everywhere, im hoping they make another batch.


----------



## Lurk650

keller1 said:


> Anyone got the dzat dt05? Any impressions on them? They're sold out everywhere, im hoping they make another batch.




Not sold out. They delayed them due to an issue I believe


----------



## mochill

Preordered the xiaomi hybrid pro


----------



## TwinACStacks

thanderbird said:


> Well, I'll tell you that I started to listen to TK13 in my Lenovo nootebook, and TK13 was more alive. The bottom is phenom- enal and the sound warmer. I think the Xduoo X3 is not a good driver for the TK13. Gamma Ray's Heading For Tomorrow music was never the same with TK13 ... Very good. Would you say the next step would be SWIII?


 






 BIG step. Well worth the $$$. Soundstage and Clarity are enormous. Bit on the brighter side. So much Aural information being presented that they are not, (for me), a relaxing listen for a long period of time. They require a VERY long burn in. 350 Hours is generally recommended, and they need Power. would recommend the MCXX version. Have info that by using a higher resistance cable it can help tame the brightness a bit. I have the Fixed cable version.
  








 TWIN


----------



## vman

Been out of the loop. Is the Havi B3 still the king of soundstage?
 On sale for $36


----------



## xkvp212

If I can't pick the color on an aliexpress page, it means its sold out yes? I'm trying to find the DT2plus, it seems sold out. Does anyone know anywhere else I can buy these? You can pm me if the store is banned. 
  
 UES for this price too looks attractive
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Sports-Headphone/1825606_32606992914.html


----------



## xkvp212

Where can I find DT2Plus and maybe the UES instock?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Is it normal for some companies on AliExpress to ship out the same day you order?  Was rather (pleasantly) surprised that about 19 hours after ordering Tennmak had already shipped my Pro's, and I'm used to most companies on there taking 3-5 business days.  Only question is which of the five different pairs of IEM's I've ordered (three of those having been ordered on today's sales) will show up first, since CanadaPost is handling the packages for most of the trip.
  
  


xkvp212 said:


> Where can I find DT2Plus and maybe the UES instock?


 
 NiceHCK is showing as having the UES, although I'm curious as to how a retailer could have 5k of each type in physical stock: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-UES-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Headphone-As-UE900S-HIFI/1825606_32633013962.html


----------



## Roen

nerdspot said:


> What size spiral dot and comply tips are everyone using with their **** 4in1s? I know only a few people have received the DT2+ but can anyone tell me what spiral dot/comply tip size they use as well?


any size spiral dot will fit. For Comply, 200 or 400


----------



## Sousapro

How does the hifiman re-0 compete at around $35? I already have a 4in1 so I'm trying to figure out if its a worth successor. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-hifiman-re-00


----------



## ayao

whitewulfe said:


> NiceHCK is showing as having the UES, although I'm curious as to how a retailer could have 5k of each type in physical stock: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-UES-Custom-Made-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-BA-Hybrid-Headphone-As-UE900S-HIFI/1825606_32633013962.html


 
  
 Maybe they don't have 5k of each color in stock. This post was from around 1 day ago (page 178):
  


> thanderbird said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the dt2+ and pt15 in the NiceHCK store, that was on 10/19/2016. First the seller passed a code post as if it had been sent, but I discovered that the code did not work. Today the seller comes to say that he did not send because he does not have the items yet ... sorry ... but someone with this problem?





lurk650 said:


> Plenty of people. Jim has been doing this for a few months now. I'm surprised people are still buying from him.


----------



## bzfrank

> I think the Xduoo X3 is not a good driver for the TK13.


 
  
 Right, maty! The X3 does not pair too well the TK13 (and SWIII) also in my book.
  
 If you want to hear something really stunning for symphonic/power metal / epic stuff plug the TK13 to an iHifi812v2 set in high gain. Feels a bit like being in close orbit to a core collapse supernova. They pair also well with the iHifi990, one of my currently most used setups.
  
 A question for Twin - if I already own (and like) the TK13, does the TK12 make any sense to get?


----------



## Lurk650

Should be burning in but can't take the Moni out of my ears. Esp with my new Burson Air. These things aren't forgiving, low quality files will show.


----------



## mebaali

lurk650 said:


> Should be burning in but can't take the Moni out of my ears. Esp with my new Burson Air. These things aren't forgiving, low quality files will show.


 
 Have ordered these, few hours back. TBH, very curious and excited about them.
  
 Now the long wait starts


----------



## redondo16

ba dummy in **** dt2+ ?
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/824947/bugdet-iem-25
  
https://twitter.com/khodynt/status/796193754306621442


----------



## mebaali

With just over 10 hours usage (via burnin station), **** 4in1 is slowly but surely growing on me.
  
 Without a doubt, these are the most detail oriented IEMs (albeit with hot treble) that I have in my collection.
  
*BTW, listening to Darren Hayes's Spin (320 kbps MP3) on laptop (AIMP with WASAPI output at 10% System Volume).


----------



## nipit

how would you rate them so far? How are the details,soundstage,bass?


lurk650 said:


> Should be burning in but can't take the Moni out of my ears. Esp with my new Burson Air. These things aren't forgiving, low quality files will show.


----------



## nipit

.


----------



## nipit

.


----------



## mebaali

nipit said:


> How would you rate them so far? How are details,bass,soundstage?


 
 No idea, whatsoever.
  
 As I have said in my post, I've ordered them just a few hours back (usually it takes about 45 to 60 days for most products from China to reach my location).


----------



## mebaali

redondo16 said:


> ba dummy in **** dt2+ ?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/824947/bugdet-iem-25
> 
> https://twitter.com/khodynt/status/796193754306621442


 
 That's scary
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I have ordered my Moni one from the same seller. 
  
 Hope it's a real deal #FingersCrossed


----------



## Lurk650

nipit said:


> how would you rate them so far? How are the details,soundstage,bass?




Treble is bright but highly detaied, bass is very well controlled, soundstage has very good width and depth


----------



## nipit

lurk650 said:


> Treble is bright but highly detaied, bass is very well controlled, soundstage has very good width and depth


 
 Maybe you also own Magaosi K1 and could compare them? Still deciding between moni and K1


----------



## Lurk650

nipit said:


> Maybe you also own Magaosi K1 and could compare them? Still deciding between moni and K1




Nope. TwinACStacks has both but still burning in


----------



## sososerious

redondo16 said:


> ba dummy in **** dt2+ ?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/824947/bugdet-iem-25
> 
> https://twitter.com/khodynt/status/796193754306621442




Am I surprised given the store of origin, nope. Just another reason to be careful folks, and remember that a lot of people buy at the drop of a hat given the recommendations in this thread (me until recently) so be careful in your assesment of new iems especially those that not many people have (QA issues) or that you haven't had long (new toy syndrome).


----------



## Shawn71

This is something interesting under $8 for a dual dynamic......its mixcder sh302 on ali. Will try to post the link,damn my tab.


----------



## HiFiChris

​ My take on a nice budget in-ear, the Superlux HD381:​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/superlux-hd-381/reviews/17289​  ​ ​


----------



## c0rp1

mochill said:


> Preordered the xiaomi hybrid pro


 
 From gearbest or?


----------



## chompchomps

Just jumped in on a **** UEs to check out how good it is! hope i wont feel disappointed! Gonna see how they fare with my LZ A2s


----------



## Shawn71

c0rp1 said:


> From gearbest or?




Actually its cheaper on ali than gb,$26.99.....


----------



## cllee

anyone else have defective or issues like the fake ba from EASY@ali?.i just got the mk2 and ues from them.... .canceled my dt2plus


----------



## chompchomps

cllee said:


> anyone else have defective or issues like the fake ba from EASY@ali?.i just got the mk2 and ues from them.... .canceled my dt2plus


 
  
 i think you should be careful about talking about that store here. use "the banned shop" or "the shop that shall not be named" They dont have a good rep here brah


----------



## Lurk650

chompchomps said:


> i think you should be careful about talking about that store here. use "the banned shop" or "the shop that shall not be named" They dont have a good rep here brah




He has a perfectly good rep, never had an issue and order all my stuff from him. He made some bad choices with promoting his shop on here. You are right though about saying his name.


----------



## kauljp

mebaali said:


> That's scary:confused_face:
> 
> I have ordered my Moni one from the same seller.
> 
> Hope it's a real deal #FingersCrossed


Same, i have ordered my moni's from he same seller too. Hopefully things ln our end will be ok


----------



## cllee

@

chompchomps .thanks m8 never knew which was the banned shop(i am only in for the audio so never cared to checkout who the banned shop was .appriciate the headsup.

 @  
Lurk650  
 glad to hear that.was thinking if i had splurge on a seller that is reputable to having shady stuffs once a while in between the usual good sales(for example this dummy ba issue) .what i can say is that at least the communication between me and the seller is well


----------



## ForceMajeure

redondo16 said:


> ba dummy in **** dt2+ ?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/824947/bugdet-iem-25
> 
> https://twitter.com/khodynt/status/796193754306621442


 
  
 Thanks for the heads up.
  
 It's about time people realize that you cannot reach a certain price point unless you trick the system...
  
 here is the KZ-ZST with its clone Chinese BA..at least this one is kinda working...



  
 Here is the Fake one dissected from the **** DT2+


  
 Here is a clone for the famous AKG K3003. looks exactly the same as the OG until you open it









 Dummy TWFK inside...I am sure many have bought those used or second hand and never had a clue that those are fake...


----------



## Djsenjaya

redondo16 said:


> ba dummy in **** dt2+ ?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/824947/bugdet-iem-25
> 
> https://twitter.com/khodynt/status/796193754306621442




This was unit from banned store. I've bought form HCK. And I hope it's not fake BA


----------



## ForceMajeure

djsenjaya said:


> This was unit from banned store. I've bought form HCK. And I hope it's not fake BA


 
 Open them when you receive it. I have more than a hunch that this is not a store related issue.


----------



## sososerious

forcemajeure said:


> Open them when you receive it. I have more than a hunch that this is not a store related issue.




I would tend to agree, the issue here is with integrity. It should not be about the driver count anyway, if they sound great it shouldn't matter that they have one less driver - honest and legitimate reviews would ensure the product sold and potentially, sold well.

As the increasing hype, availability and target market for these (DIY) iems grows I fear we are losing the true goal (in my opinion)... finding our own individual audio nirvana, at our own price points and at our own performance expectations.


----------



## Djsenjaya

forcemajeure said:


> Open them when you receive it. I have more than a hunch that this is not a store related issue.




Did it break when we open the driver housing? 
I belive it's manufacturer fault!


----------



## fonkepala

Wow...this is BA-gate!


----------



## all999

Guys, how would You know DT2 plus have a fake BA since we don't know a specs? Is there info about TWFK drivers used somewhere? 

And quality control sucks with this. 
This happened after 2-3 h of use.


----------



## bll1

good thing I got impatient and cancelled the dt2+. I think I will just wait for the new xiaomi pro's from gearbest/banggood and avoid the aliexpress stores for a while.


----------



## Holypal

all999 said:


> Guys, how would You know DT2 plus have a fake BA since we don't know a specs? Is there info about TWFK drivers used somewhere?
> 
> And quality control sucks with this.
> This happened after 2-3 h of use.


 
  
  
 OK. Firstly, quality control is a issue here. Hope everyone best luck.
  
 Secondly, I don't think the cheap hybrid iems use expensive balanced armatures. Most likely something cheaper, for example it looks familiar with the products here:
 http://www.china-armature.com/product


----------



## Djsenjaya

all999 said:


> Guys, how would You know DT2 plus have a fake BA since we don't know a specs? Is there info about TWFK drivers used somewhere?
> 
> And quality control sucks with this.
> This happened after 2-3 h of use.




OMG, I haven't received my dt2 plus yet and now there's many problem coming. From the fake BA, and now bad built Quality. Hope it will sound as expected despite the problem


----------



## MAntunes

sososerious said:


> Am I surprised given the store of origin, nope. Just another reason to be careful folks, and remember that a lot of people buy at the drop of a hat given the recommendations in this thread (me until recently) so be careful in your assesment of new iems especially those that not many people have (QA issues) or that you haven't had long (new toy syndrome).


 

 So what stores in AliExpress do you recomend?


----------



## crabdog

mantunes said:


> So what stores in AliExpress do you recomend?


 
 I can tell you a couple of my preferred sellers if you're interested PM me as I'd rather not people get too distracted or heated on that subject. What I will say is that from now on I will try to avoid ones that ship with PostNL as their tracking is really poor and at least for my location (Thailand) very slow compared to some of the others.


----------



## rocknjazz

twinacstacks said:


> Too early to tell yet Thander. I don't have enough listening to the K1 yet. This is a replacement pair and It wouldn't be fair to you to make a judgement at this point. My impulse, just entirely based on the fact that I don't care for Over-ear IEMs, would be to say the TK13. The Musicmaker stuff is VERY hard to beat for their Price Ranges. I have the TK12, 13 and the Shockwave III. All are stellar and the Shockwave itself can play with the +1000.00 CIEMs. They all punch well above their prices.
> 
> I still find myself Drawn to the TK12 which is the *least* refined of the Three. It is just powerful and massive sounding, with the rolled off highs just a relaxing listen.
> 
> ...


 
 Twin, i have refined my choice to TK13..... I am looking for good soundstage, plenty of subbass, not a thicker sound, more refined & layering, rolled highs(i dont like **** 4 in1 highs), full body,  is TK13 the right one or Shockwave?


----------



## MAntunes

crabdog said:


> I can tell you a couple of my preferred sellers if you're interested PM me as I'd rather not people get too distracted or heated on that subject. What I will say is that from now on I will try to avoid ones that ship with PostNL as their tracking is really poor and at least for my location (Thailand) very slow compared to some of the others.


 

 PM sent.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

ayao said:


> Maybe they don't have 5k of each color in stock. This post was from around 1 day ago (page 178):


 
 Well now.... Makes me kind of glad I only ordered accessories from him, and was planning on having to wait a while anyways.


----------



## loomisjohnson

all999 said:


> Guys, how would You know DT2 plus have a fake BA since we don't know a specs? Is there info about TWFK drivers used somewhere?
> 
> And quality control sucks with this.
> This happened after 2-3 h of use.


 
 so i'm clear, have people on this site actually verified that the dt2+ has a fake driver or are we relying on what one guy posted on twitter? have actual owners measured FR?


----------



## peter123

People who believe that the stores on Aliexpress manufactures products need a reality check. Factories makes products, store sells them!


----------



## AudioNewbi3

forcemajeure said:


> Open them when you receive it. I have more than a hunch that this is not a store related issue.


 
  
  


loomisjohnson said:


> so i'm clear, have people on this site actually verified that the dt2+ has a fake driver or are we relying on what one guy posted on twitter? have actual owners measured FR?


 
  
  


peter123 said:


> People who believe that the stores on Aliexpress manufactures products need a reality check. Factories makes products, store sells them!


 
  
 As far as I am concerned, many of these AE stores take thier stock directly from suppliers in China (i.e. Taobao and so on).
 So, if the drivers in these IEMs are indeed fake, then you are out of luck as they most probably came from the same manufacturer, just distributed through different AE sellers.

 *Unless, someone a number of people made complaints and forced the factory to discard the whole batch and create new ones?
 I highly doubt it though.


----------



## TwinACStacks

*Sorry Double post*


>


 
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## mochill

c0rp1 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Preordered the xiaomi hybrid pro
> ...


bandgood


----------



## TwinACStacks

rocknjazz said:


> Twin, i have refined my choice to TK13..... I am looking for good soundstage, plenty of subbass, not a thicker sound, more refined & layering, rolled highs(i dont like **** 4 in1 highs), full body,  is TK13 the right one or Shockwave?


 





 Shockwave _*easily.*_  It's in a different building than the 13. It is a *possible* END-GAME IEM for those who don't want to take out a mortgage for superb sound.
  








 TWIN


----------



## bjaardker

Update on the DT2+ after 60 hours of burn. 

Things have opened up a little bit. Not quite as congested as things sounded previously. Soundstage has opened up a little bit as well. 

Still a very warm, mid forward sound with a significant midbass hump. Doesn't have as much subbass punch as I was hoping for. Clarity and separation are OK, but not great. 

For something that's supposed to have 2ba's and a dynamic in it, I'm underwhelmed. At first I was wondering if they used some sort of filter on the BAs to dampen them. Based on the sound I could totally believe there's a fake BA in them. 

Maybe once I get my PM4s I'll dissect these to find out


----------



## audio123

go for authentic iems


----------



## bhazard

loomisjohnson said:


> so i'm clear, have people on this site actually verified that the dt2+ has a fake driver or are we relying on what one guy posted on twitter? have actual owners measured FR?


 
 Once I get mine I'll post a FR graph.


----------



## bhazard

twinacstacks said:


> Shockwave _*easily.*_  It's in a different building than the 13. It is a *possible* END-GAME IEM for those who don't want to take out a mortgage for superb sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can agree with this.
  
 Comparing the Vibro Aria ($499) to the SW3 (~$220), you get a better sound overall for the price. The Aria is V shaped and less fatiguing, but almost everything else is so close it's hard to recommend paying twice as much over.
  
 You'll get way better customer service from Vibro for sure, but these higher end Asian IEMs are not longer way behind and are very competitive. They lack after sales support however, which is something they all need to work on to really break into markets outside of Asia. It's easy to write off when a $20 IEM breaks, but I'd be pissed if I were stuck with a broken $200+ one.


----------



## jon parker

twinacstacks said:


> rocknjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Twin, i have refined my choice to TK13..... I am looking for good soundstage, plenty of subbass, not a thicker sound, more refined & layering, rolled highs(i dont like **** 4 in1 highs), full body,  is TK13 the right one or Shockwave?
> ...


 
  
 I also 100% agree with this  I find my self in the unusual position of finding the SW III's are an end game IEM for me - I have no desire to look further (although I am enjoying looking sideways at the TK13 for example !
 You can appreciate how the sound could be better BUT the price to ratio is crazy - Saying that, not so much 'better' but more refined
 they are truly exceptional earphones and for the price...its a no brainer


----------



## Folly

jon parker said:


> I also 100% agree with this  I find my self in the unusual position of finding the SW III's are an end game IEM for me - I have no desire to look further (although I am enjoying looking sideways at the TK13 for example !
> You can appreciate how the sound could be better BUT the price to ratio is crazy - Saying that, not so much 'better' but more refined
> they are truly exceptional earphones and for the price...its a no brainer


 
@jon parker you even prefer SW3 to the IT03? What are their main differences? Is the SW3 much brighter?


----------



## Ahmad313

The HCK new model DZ8 ,
It has 4 crossover and following BA drivers ,
30017+31587+30265+31618 ,


----------



## jon parker

folly said:


> jon parker said:
> 
> 
> > I also 100% agree with this  I find my self in the unusual position of finding the SW III's are an end game IEM for me - I have no desire to look further (although I am enjoying looking sideways at the TK13 for example !
> ...


 
 Totally  its difficult to say as they have very different sounds. 'Better' is tricky. Perhaps better to say that the SW3 is 100% perfect for tastes and current setup. Also, to be fair, it has 4 more [total] drivers so to make a comparison again im slightly reticent 
 Put it this way, im VERY interested in the next iBasso iem as having an extra driver. The only fault I found with the IT03 was a lack of body and warmth in the mids BUT its not somuch a fault as a well thought out and tuned desicion on iBasso's part.That they produced a uniquely tuned / sounding  x3 hybrid in this market is impressive to say the least.
 The SW3 has that magic something that makes anything sound beautifully 'Right' is the best way I can put it
 They have a wonderfully deep yet natural low end - Mids are just..perfect and the highs stand out - BUT it seems overall quite warm and yet everything stands out in its own space.In this way I find it an exceptionally mature iem that I would have been happy to find in a $6-1000 iem
 With the IT03 for example, classical music excels but [for rmy personal] taste the low mids and low end just don't have enough warmth or deep punch for rock..for example
 Also, these days Im starting to really appreciate how difficult it is to get low end right- there are a lot glorious 'mid' and sparkly high iems out there at the moment but very few
 where you get the whole package. SW3 is one of those
  
 Anyhoo - over all the SW3 is warmer, richer and a lot more mature - The IT03's are a brighter, lighter more exciting listen
 Its hard to say clearly without writing pages more but yes, for me the SW3 are end game...unless I win the lottery in which case...Kaiser 10's here I come
 I know enough about audio to understand what a better sounds characteristics are and as such i would like to own an IEM that gives that but for now
 I feel no need to look beyond the SW3  
 Hope that makes sense!  
 For example, here is me listening with SW3 to DSD on my iBasso DX80 last night


----------



## Folly

That is very helpful, thanks for the insight. I read that the SW3 treble can be somewhat fatiguing at times, would you agree? This is the only thing that is keeping me from pulling the trigger, as I tend to be a little treble sensitive.


----------



## SuperMAG

i thought SW3 has bright thin vocals and bright highs, similar to **** 4in1. is this incorrect???


----------



## jon parker

supermag said:


> i thought SW3 has bright thin vocals and bright highs, similar to **** 4in1. is this incorrect???


 
  This couldn't be further from the truth. [in my experience anyway]
 All I can think is that whoever said that used a non burned in set with the wrong tip and a very bad seal!
 Mine have about 400 hours on them [350 is reccomended] / im using a very good - DAP DX80 / Im using the KZ foam tips - A perfect tip for this iem
 I do find the regular tips can give them a slightly 'shouty' sound.\
 Im far being young so I may be a bit less troubled with highs but for me the overall sound is about as perfectly balanced as you could get. The highs are silky smooth...all the freq's have their own space - its one of the extraordinary qualities of these iems - everything is allowed its own space to shine without effecting each other - deep rich low and silky clean highs at the same time
  
 put it this way - If anyone here buys them and after using the tips above after 300 hours burn in and doesn't like them I will be 100% to buy them of you
  
 The sound reminds me a bit of the Fostex 610 - a headphone I could happily sit in front of the fire of a cold winter eve for hours


----------



## Ahmad313

jon parker said:


> This couldn't be further from the truth. [in my experience anyway]
> All I can think is that whoever said that used a non burned in set with the wrong tip and a very bad seal!
> Mine have about 400 hours on them [350 is reccomended] / im using a very good - DAP DX80 / Im using the KZ foam tips - A perfect tip for this iem
> I do find the regular tips can give them a slightly 'shouty' sound.\
> ...


 
 Please tell something about the vocals ,  male and female ,  thanks .


----------



## SuperMAG

jon parker said:


> This couldn't be further from the truth. [in my experience anyway]
> All I can think is that whoever said that used a non burned in set with the wrong tip and a very bad seal!
> Mine have about 400 hours on them [350 is reccomended] / im using a very good - DAP DX80 / Im using the KZ foam tips - A perfect tip for this iem
> I do find the regular tips can give them a slightly 'shouty' sound.\
> ...




I still have doubts. People said that **** was not bright and it turn3d out to be bright. Similar percentage of people said same about sw3. But its the closest iem to my end game. I juat read all the reviews.

The vocals they say thick creamy and slightly shouty if not a good seal. I dont like to insert too deep or have a tip that totally blocks air in my ear. So it will be shouty for me. 

I also like treble and **** has nice treble but its still to thin because ofa ba. Thin treble takes away the naturality of the trble. And would someone say that i find **** to be tiring after 5 songs. Can i handle sw3.

The bass and soundstage 3d holographic imaging is perfect as said in sw3.

So its almost for me. I hope musicmakwe release sw4 with tiny adjustments in trebly and shoutyness with mmcx and changible noodles and lower price. That would be my perfect iem.


----------



## Skullophile

I looked into it about 4 months ago, Jim said that MusicMaker had no plan of a SW4. 
If you are treble sensitive forget about the SW3. Just walk away.


----------



## kauljp

nvm just read the earlier posts


----------



## c0rp1

To ask again, anyone heard of fake Tennmak Pros?


----------



## To.M

Fake Pros, why? Everyone here buys from Tennmak store so no report of such a case.


----------



## jon parker

supermag said:


> I still have doubts. People said that **** was not bright and it turn3d out to be bright. Similar percentage of people said same about sw3. But its the closest iem to my end game. I juat read all the reviews.
> 
> The vocals they say thick creamy and slightly shouty if not a good seal. I dont like to insert too deep or have a tip that totally blocks air in my ear. So it will be shouty for me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Using the following foam ear tips worked for me 100% It is impossible for me to find any fault with the sound of the SW3 / tip placement / etc etc - Im trying to think of anything that I would change and...well I can't - sorry! I know that doesn't help but . . . 
 It was only after using these tips though that everything came together for me.
 When I say shouty, i mean that in a subtle manner...and I do mean subtle! - I work in a studio both recording and post production so Im sensitive to subtle differences than can come from tips / tip placement / type of tip / and the whole plethara of other things that go into the experience of the sound.
 If you don't get a correct seal then with any iem you will not be getting the actual sound that it can present at its best.
 Whilst I very much respect others views and taking into consideration I may have something wrong with me. . .the SW3's are about as un-bright / sibilant as you can get whilst still having a clean, clear and smooth high end.  
 When I say the  treble as with all the other frequencies are 'right' I mean they all have a phenominal balance and working relationship and have a wonderfully 'correct' or more to say natural sounding sound signature that leaves me unable to listen to them for too long because I find myself enjoying each and every instrument in the song that its kinda hard to just enjoy the music!
 Sorry, I know this sounds quite 'hype-ish' but Im very passionate about this earphone and genuinly think it is an extraordinary well tuned and gifted earphone
 Maybe I have just been lucky with the synergy of everything ?
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-KZ-Original-1-Set-4-pair-4-Colors-Noise-Isolating-Comfortble-Memory-Foam-Ear-Tips/32718139464.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.48.GQjtSd&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10037_10077,searchweb201603_1&btsid=56c26b9b-7f5f-427a-96c2-bbb2858cdecc


----------



## jon parker

ahmad313 said:


> Please tell something about the vocals ,  male and female ,  thanks .


 
 For me everything in the mix of the song is very well implimented with all areas not only given their own area to shine but often to excel so for example
 with the song 'Steve Wonder -  Im Too High' the wood of the drumstick hitting the brass cymbal can be heard and the cymbal has the warm metal of brass
 His voice is both clearly heard in its own place in the mix but unlike other headphones does not get [tuned to be] pulled out of the mix too much or on purpose - as with 
 everything the vocals have their own space and really shine in their given place.
 Basically the SW3's are a superbly, professionaly, and tuned in a very mature way - like the person who did it REALLY understands not just music on a deep level 
 but the interplay of instruments and their relationship in a song
  
 I think Ive said too much now about this iem - Don't wann hijack the thread!
 As I mentioned if someone buys the SW3 and doesn't love them i would be more than happy to buy them


----------



## c0rp1

to.m said:


> Fake Pros, why? Everyone here buys from Tennmak store so no report of such a case.


 
 For some strange reason, and because of a promise I'll get an additional Tennmak silver cable with my Tennmak Pro order, I decided to order from another store (not the official one). Price was just too good, but after recent events with fake drivers, I'm a bit worried.


----------



## To.M

This one? http://s.aliexpress.com/a2mIF3Ab 

A few months ago Tennmak released it so probably you will get the upgraded cable and the previous standard one.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I agree with Jon 100% about everything he states concerning the SWIII. Simply fantastic IEMs.
  








 TWIN


----------



## BramblexD

twinacstacks said:


> I agree with Jon 100% about everything he states concerning the SWIII. Simply fantastic IEMs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They sound really attractive. Has anyone heard them vs the DUNU dn1000? I got them at such a bargain ($80) that no IEM below $300 or so has really made a strong impression on me, having a preference for warm sound with rolled off highs and audible but not overpowering bass.
  
 I really liked the SE846 and Noble K10U, is there a chinese IEM that gets close to it for less?
 There are some DIY shops on taobao that do knowles/other drivers in a fake shure shell in the hundreds to thousands RMB but comments are somewhat mixed.
  
 Also impulse bought the new Xiaomi hybrid in-ears, should arrive in around half a week.


----------



## jescereal

My DT2+ arrived and man I wish there was a way to see of they are real or fake. The screen covering the BA's neatly curves into the housing in a very quality way, so I don't have the screen pooping out like someone else mentioned. I tried prying them open but they've been pretty solid. Nothing I see makes me think they're fake. Sound impressions are still a work in progress since I got them literally 5 minutes ago.


----------



## jescereal

One thing I noticed in the twitter pix is that the fake BA looks blocky with sharp edges and the authentic one has smooth edges. If I take a peek into the nozzle of mine with a light, they both have rounded edges. Either way I sent a message to the seller.


----------



## jescereal

bjaardker said:


> Update on the DT2+ after 60 hours of burn.
> 
> Things have opened up a little bit. Not quite as congested as things sounded previously. Soundstage has opened up a little bit as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 So far my impressions match these. Very mid-forward and lots of mid-bass, except I think they have very good subbass compared to my **** UES and UE900s. For 20$ I'm pleased. Soundstage and separation is good, not airy and sparse like on the UES and UE900s.
  
 The seller replied:
  


> ```
> Hello friend,DT2+ has 2 drivers,one is chinese driver,one is knowl driver.
> ```


----------



## kauljp

From what I am reading from the people who have listened to the SW III, they seem very good. Does anyone know how would these compare to say the Dunu 1000/2000 or a similarly priced custom art music one/two simply based on their musical characteristics/tonality and not comfort/fit. I had been looking at custom art one for a while but the shockwave III reviews have made me look into them and I dont know if theres a way to demo these out here in Toronto, I would appreciate any information on the matter. I am looking for something under $400-500 bucks as something of an end all iem for my needs. 
 Thank you


----------



## Lurk650

supermag said:


> i thought SW3 has bright thin vocals and bright highs, similar to **** 4in1. is this incorrect???




They can be bright, even though I'm treble sensitive I can listen to them but they are fatiguing in the sense there is so much detail coming at you. They are definitely fantastic.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have owned the Dunu 1k and 2k, and have audtioned my friends 2000j for about a week. IMO the SW III slays the two older models. The 2000j is much closer but still falls short of the SWIII.

 TWIN


----------



## SuperMAG

Mmm i am afraid that after experiencing **** 4in1 shouty vocals and treble, i will refrain from any bright headphone.

Do you guys know of any other reasonably priced endgame iem which has similar bass, subbass, holographic 3d imaging, clarity, thick smooth yet ultra clear vocals and sublime instruments natural sound etc.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The **** is far from being in the SWIII league. For me it doesn't even compare to the TK12 or 13.

It's good but not THAT good. In fact it is not in the league of the Moni One or MaGaosi K1 either.

I'm sure someone will disagree, JMHO

 TWIN


----------



## mochill

supermag said:


> Mmm i am afraid that after experiencing **** 4in1 shouty vocals and treble, i will refrain from any bright headphone.
> 
> Do you guys know of any other reasonably priced endgame iem which has similar bass, subbass, holographic 3d imaging, clarity, thick smooth yet ultra clear vocals and sublime instruments natural sound etc.


FIDUE sirius


----------



## Skullophile

DZ9, no sonic problems that I can hear!
@mochill u selling your Sirius? Comfort issues?


----------



## SuperMAG

Lol twin i never compared them. Was saying that i wont buy an endgame iem with thin and shouty vocals and hot treble even though i like treble.

As for sirus, i did mentiom reasonablly priced lol.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I think those are a tad more than the $220 that the Shockwaves can be bought for during the sale week.

Just a tad....

 TWIN


----------



## kauljp

lurk650 said:


> They can be bright, even though I'm treble sensitive I can listen to them but they are fatiguing in the sense there is so much detail coming at you. They are definitely fantastic.


 
 Thanks, 
 Are these similarly bright to the hd 800. I loved the detail and the soundstage was just ridiculous on the hd 800, quite a few people felt they were bright but i kinda enjoyed their detail during that small demo session i had with them. 
 lol i know iems arent going to be close to hd 800 but just in terms of details and soundstage, are these two compareble?
 Appreciate it


----------



## kauljp

twinacstacks said:


> I have owned the Dunu 1k and 2k, and have audtioned my friends 2000j for about a week. IMO the SW III slays the two older models. The 2000j is much closer but still falls short of the SWIII.
> 
> TWIN


 
 Thank you sir, you hit the nail on the spot. Mochill also mentioned the FIDUE SIRIUS but man they seem way above the price range @ $899. I think Shockwave III @ $270 usd appears to be a home run for value.


----------



## kauljp

twinacstacks said:


> I think those are a tad more than the $220 that the Shockwaves can be bought for during the sale week.
> 
> Just a tad....
> 
> TWIN


 
 I was about to pull the trigger on the moni's until I saw the posts about the shockwaves. I have found them @ alibaba for the lowest at $360 canadian (260usd). 
 link 
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-HCK-S3-In-Ear-Earphone-DA-Hybrid-5-Drive-Unit-Headphones-DIY-HIFI-Hi/32604922125.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.s0fHZn
  
 I would appreciate any info on a better price available, now or in the future.
  
 thanks


----------



## chompchomps

jescereal said:


> My DT2+ arrived and man I wish there was a way to see of they are real or fake. The screen covering the BA's neatly curves into the housing in a very quality way, so I don't have the screen pooping out like someone else mentioned. I tried prying them open but they've been pretty solid. Nothing I see makes me think they're fake. Sound impressions are still a work in progress since I got them literally 5 minutes ago.


 
 sounds good! glad you're enjoying it btw which seller did you order from?


----------



## Lurk650

kauljp said:


> Thanks,
> Are these similarly bright to the hd 800. I loved the detail and the soundstage was just ridiculous on the hd 800, quite a few people felt they were bright but i kinda enjoyed their detail during that small demo session i had with them.
> lol i know iems arent going to be close to hd 800 but just in terms of details and soundstage, are these two compareble?
> Appreciate it




Haven't heard the 800 so can't compare. 

FWIW the Moni is turning into my best bang for buck IEM I've got purchased.


----------



## fonkepala

bramblexd said:


> Also impulse bought the new Xiaomi hybrid in-ears, should arrive in around half a week.


 
  
 Cool. May I know where you bought the Xiaomi new hybrids from & at what price?


----------



## BramblexD

fonkepala said:


> Cool. May I know where you bought the Xiaomi new hybrids from & at what price?




Directly from Xiaomi on taobao, for original RRP of 149RMB. I have an acquaintance bringing them back soon


----------



## BramblexD

twinacstacks said:


> I have owned the Dunu 1k and 2k, and have audtioned my friends 2000j for about a week. IMO the SW III slays the two older models. The 2000j is much closer but still falls short of the SWIII.
> 
> TWIN





Noooooooooo
Stop tempting me


----------



## kvad

HCK posted something about problems with the DT2 Plus.
 Anyone able to translate the image in this tweet?
 https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/797735444326727680


----------



## EarTips

kvad said:


> HCK posted something about problems with the DT2 Plus.
> Anyone able to translate the image in this tweet?
> https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/797735444326727680


 
  
  
 Quote:


> About **** DT2 Plus to the manufacturer
> It is under way. It will be the result of the investigation.
> It is time consuming. Examine the facts `
> All buyers can accept convincing responses
> ...


 


 google translate


----------



## bluesw

All it says is that HCK is questioning the manufacture about the DT2+, it will take some time to gather the results, and that HCK will try to think of a way to support his DT2+ customers so please wait a little longer.


----------



## kvad

Thanks both of you. Guess it will be some time till we know anything conclusive then.


----------



## Djsenjaya

bluesw said:


> All it says is that HCK is questioning the manufacture about the DT2+, it will take some time to gather the results, and that HCK will try to think of a way to support his DT2+ customers so please wait a little longer.




I'm one of the customer. I hope HCK can send a new pair if the old one was indeed having a fake BA. Without me sending back the IEM. Or it will cost me around same price of the dt2 plus for the shipping fee


----------



## thanderbird

I had made the DT2 plus purchase on 10/19/2016, at the NHC store. Except he did not send the item. However, some forum users have reported that the HCK send them the DT2 plus, so I believe the seller eventually learned of the problem and handled the other shipments until a response from the manufacturer.

I canceled the purchase with HCK and went shopping in the forbidden store.

But after the false ba I canceled the purchase too.


----------



## thanderbird

jescereal said:


> So far my impressions match these. Very mid-forward and lots of mid-bass, except I think they have very good subbass compared to my **** UES and UE900s. For 20$ I'm pleased. Soundstage and separation is good, not airy and sparse like on the UES and UE900s.
> 
> The seller replied:





If you say that your DT2 plus sounds inferior to UES, you definitely have a problem instead of 1dd and 2bas.


----------



## goodluck4u

The epicenter of dt2+s dummy BA ISSUE:
https://mobile.twitter.com/khodynt/status/796193754306621442
https://mobile.twitter.com/khodynt/status/796198025039220736
https://mobile.twitter.com/khodynt/status/796242920105877504


----------



## thanderbird

goodluck4u said:


> The epicenter of dt2+s dummy BA ISSUE:
> https://mobile.twitter.com/khodynt/status/796193754306621442
> https://mobile.twitter.com/khodynt/status/796198025039220736
> https://mobile.twitter.com/khodynt/status/796242920105877504


 
 again?


----------



## goodluck4u

thanderbird said:


> again?



I dont know. As we know about the truth, we have to investigate other ones. According to anonymous bbs in japan, **** might send new one to this user. He hope another investigator check the dt2+.


----------



## Tonx

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Sendiy-M1221-In-Ear-Earphone-Hybrid-Dynamic-balance-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-Headsets-With/1922340_32765248024.html
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sendiy-M1221-Dynamic-and-Armature-Double-unit-metal-Earbuds-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Headset/32757009502.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.qhwA6w&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10037_10033_10032_9999_10077,searchweb201603_1&btsid=7a4bae17-d4a1-40bb-b4b0-661045eb49f2
  
 That price difference


----------



## MAntunes

bramblexd said:


> Directly from Xiaomi on taobao, for original RRP of 149RMB. I have an acquaintance bringing them back soon


 
 How does Taobao work? Does it ship internationally?
  
 And another thing, where do you check your Aliexpress tracking besides Aliexpress itself?
 I usually use 17track, but their tracking number does not work there.


----------



## Ahmad313

lurk650 said:


> Haven't heard the 800 so can't compare.
> 
> FWIW the Moni is turning into my best bang for buck IEM I've got purchased.


 
 Can you please compare the Moni one with that " unmentionable  " iem about soundstage and instruments separation and sound clarity ,  thanks .


----------



## BramblexD

mantunes said:


> How does Taobao work? Does it ship internationally?
> 
> And another thing, where do you check your Aliexpress tracking besides Aliexpress itself?
> I usually use 17track, but their tracking number does not work there.


 
 Its china's biggest online marketplace. Some sellers ship internationally, or you have reshippers like Mr tao.  
 However most items there are resold (for a markup) on aliexpress, sometimes even for the same price. Its only if you want something quite rare/expensive that its worth ordering through mr tao (eg He 400i on sale for $200), as shipping+fees will cost quite a bit.
  
 On a funny side note, a few months ago I bought these 15RMB ($2) in ears from Miniso in china, which is like a rip off store of common things. It won't win any awards, but the sound is a surprisingly coherent V shape. If you have nothing else, its adequate. They had 20/30RMB ones which sounded a bit better, but I gave them to children as gifts.


----------



## Deb1995

thanderbird said:


> I had made the DT2 plus purchase on 10/19/2016, at the NHC store. Except he did not send the item. However, some forum users have reported that the HCK send them the DT2 plus, so I believe the seller eventually learned of the problem and handled the other shipments until a response from the manufacturer.
> 
> I canceled the purchase with HCK and went shopping in the forbidden store.
> 
> But after the false ba I cancelled the purchase too.




I also ordered them from the same store, but the seller already shipped it. I talked to the seller today and he was also saying that One is Chinese BA and another is Knowles BA. I don't know what to do now. If it turns out fake, I will return them to the seller.


----------



## jescereal

thanderbird said:


> jescereal said:
> 
> 
> > So far my impressions match these. Very mid-forward and lots of mid-bass, except I think they have very good subbass compared to my **** UES and UE900s. For 20$ I'm pleased. Soundstage and separation is good, not airy and sparse like on the UES and UE900s.
> ...




I never said it was inferior. It's a completely different sound signature for sure.

I'm a bass player, so that midbass bump really helps in figuring out lines and riffs.


----------



## cllee

any semi end game feeling iems below sw3 (maybe 80 usd or less ) with detachable cable

 -might have gone with the pmv mk2 but just found out they are not with detachable cable 

 -maybe with a hint of warm rather then on the cold side 
  
 treble peaks arent my preference t-peos h200 and zs3(a little due to a few treble peaks etc i belief)
  
@TwinACStacks @crabdog @Lurk650 @jon parker .

 finding the balance between value sweet spot and that budget keeper


----------



## crabdog

cllee said:


> any semi end game feeling iems below sw3 (maybe 80 usd or less ) with detachable cable
> 
> -might have gone with the pmv mk2 but just found out they are not with detachable cable
> 
> ...


 
 Musicmaker TK12 might be worth a look.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-MusicMaker-TK12-Dynamically-With-2BA-3-Unit-Earphone-HIFI-Fever-In-Ear-Earphone-As/119089_32705748160.html


----------



## stilleh

Received the Magaosi K1... Out of the box they are marvelous. I'm using them with comply tips, Fiio X7+am3 module and balanced cable. 

I'm using the default filter and listening to Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah, I'm shivering and getting goosebumps. Soundstage is sweeet and separation is among the best I've ever heard. I'm gonna have to try to A-B them against the DQSM D2, which I absolutely love, to see which ones will be my king of the hill... 

Got a feeling these can be the best iem ive ever had...


----------



## cllee

@crabdog
  
  
 haha thanks but was looking at detachable so i can keep for awhile. destroyed a bunch vsonics etc.i guess detachable cable saved my tpeos.
  
 i might just sell the mk2 for that reason 
  
 the mk2 are about on par if not better then the tk12? any inputs 
  
  
 thanks crabD


----------



## jon parker

crabdog said:


> cllee said:
> 
> 
> > any semi end game feeling iems below sw3 (maybe 80 usd or less ) with detachable cable
> ...


 
  +1
 - I trust the above in saying that the 12 & 13 are VERY Good
  
 I have the TK 12 & TK 13 arriving any day now so I can reply with a degree more authority soon!


----------



## cllee

thanks for the input.sadly i use mine like 24/7 transit (4 hours) walking gym and etc .guess the detachable is abit of a must.hope you do enjoy your TKs haha


----------



## crabdog

cllee said:


> @crabdog
> 
> 
> haha thanks but was looking at detachable so i can keep for awhile. destroyed a bunch vsonics etc.i guess detachable cable saved my tpeos.
> ...


 
 There is a version with detachable cable but I can't find it at the moment. Also people saying good things about the Magaosi K1 but I don't have any personal experience with it. Stilleh above and TWIN claim they're really good. I hope I didn't make a mistake ordering the Moni One instead of these.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-MaGaosi-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset-With/119089_32737134982.html


----------



## Live with Sound

jon parker said:


> +1
> - I trust the above in saying that the 12 & 13 are VERY Good
> 
> I have the TK 12 & TK 13 arriving any day now so I can reply with a degree more authority soon!


 

 I have the TK13, burn them in! Initially the bass seemed boomy but just 1 or 2 nights really improved it loads.


----------



## cllee

haha yea was about to get the k1 myself until i heard they are of bright side ,with minute treble thingy.and pmv mk2 was on the warmer side.so i pick according to preferences haha.well worst comes to worst just sell it off and get the other.any idea if alie does x-mas sales?.


----------



## mochill

kauljp said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > I have owned the Dunu 1k and 2k, and have audtioned my friends 2000j for about a week. IMO the SW III slays the two older models. The 2000j is much closer but still falls short of the SWIII.
> ...


Jvc fx1200


----------



## Ahmad313

stilleh said:


> Received the Magaosi K1... Out of the box they are marvelous. I'm using them with comply tips, Fiio X7+am3 module and balanced cable.
> 
> I'm using the default filter and listening to Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah, I'm shivering and getting goosebumps. Soundstage is sweeet and separation is among the best I've ever heard. I'm gonna have to try to A-B them against the DQSM D2, which I absolutely love, to see which ones will be my king of the hill...
> 
> Got a feeling these can be the best iem ive ever had...


 
 really interested to see a brief comparison between the these two iems as i have the D2 and now planning for a upgrade.


----------



## loomisjohnson

jescereal said:


> So far my impressions match these. Very mid-forward and lots of mid-bass, except I think they have very good subbass compared to my **** UES and UE900s. For 20$ I'm pleased. Soundstage and separation is good, not airy and sparse like on the UES and UE900s.
> 
> The seller replied:


 
  
  


loomisjohnson said:


> so i'm clear, have people on this site actually verified that the dt2+ has a fake driver or are we relying on what one guy posted on twitter? have actual owners measured FR?


 
  
  


bjaardker said:


> Update on the DT2+ after 60 hours of burn.
> 
> Things have opened up a little bit. Not quite as congested as things sounded previously. Soundstage has opened up a little bit as well.
> 
> ...


 

 i dunno know what the raw cost of the real BA driver is, but i can't believe it's more than a buck or two--it boggles the mind that a manufacturer would place its entire business at business at risk for such a petty scam, but stranger things have happened. maybe it's the first shot in the inevitable post-trump trade war....


----------



## boblauer

cllee said:


> any semi end game feeling iems below sw3 (maybe 80 usd or less ) with detachable cable
> 
> 
> -might have gone with the pmv mk2 but just found out they are not with detachable cable
> ...




TK13S has removable cable, so does the TK12S if you can find the older one


----------



## peter123

Hmm, I wonder if something might be wrong with my K1's......


----------



## cllee

@boblauer
 appriciate.
  
 any idea tho ,pmv mk2 vs tk12/13?


----------



## Sousapro

So I see a lot of suggestions for IEMs that are better then the **** 4in1 but the price is significantly higher (getting into vyrus territory). Anything interesting happening at the $30 level? A little tiring to keep seeing the 4in1 compared to IEMs 3x the cost.


----------



## Subhakar

Could someone suggest any *DD+BA* IEM at around *$400 USD* but strictly with *consistently* *proven *good build and sound quality for immediate purchase on Aliexpress.com?


----------



## BramblexD

sousapro said:


> So I see a lot of suggestions for IEMs that are better then the **** 4in1 but the price is significantly higher (getting into vyrus territory). Anything interesting happening at the $30 level? A little tiring to keep seeing the 4in1 compared to IEMs 3x the cost.


 
 The new xiaomi in ears should be promising. $22 (so below or around $30 at resellers) and its a triple driver hybrid.


----------



## Holypal

subhakar said:


> Could someone suggest any *DD+BA* IEM at around *$400 USD* but strictly with *consistently* *proven *good build and sound quality for immediate purchase on Aliexpress.com?


 
  
 flc8s, or DUNU DN2002
  
 If you worried about quality, don't buy from aliexpress.


----------



## Holypal

Let's wait for HCK's conclusion. **** has no point to use dummy BAs. That's too stupid, especially when they're trying to establish a brand and constant developing new earphones.
  
 I really want to crush my DT2+ when it arrives.


----------



## notamethlab

cllee said:


> @crabdog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 both the TK12 and TK13 have mmcx options.


----------



## notamethlab

subhakar said:


> Could someone suggest any *DD+BA* IEM at around *$400 USD* but strictly with *consistently* *proven* good build and sound quality for immediate purchase on Aliexpress.com?



Music Maker Shockwave III


----------



## Cinder

subhakar said:


> Could someone suggest any *DD+BA* IEM at around *$400 USD* but strictly with *consistently* *proven *good build and sound quality for immediate purchase on Aliexpress.com?


 
 If you are looking for reliability around that price range, you are probably better off looking at western brands.
  
 -Noble Audio
 -Westone
 -Campfire Audio
  
 Just to name a few.


----------



## Cinder

subhakar said:


> Could someone suggest any *DD+BA* IEM at around *$400 USD* but strictly with *consistently* *proven *good build and sound quality for immediate purchase on Aliexpress.com?


 
 If you are looking for reliability and quickl shipment, Aliexpress is the last place I would go. You would be better off just buying a western IEM.
  
 -Noble Audio
 -Westone
 -Campfire Audio
 -Accutone
  
 Just to name a few.


----------



## Lurk650

cllee said:


> any semi end game feeling iems below sw3 (maybe 80 usd or less ) with detachable cable
> 
> 
> -might have gone with the pmv mk2 but just found out they are not with detachable cable
> ...




Warmer side TK13 for sure. If you can handle brightness you will get more details with the Moni which is now my budget End Game


----------



## Lurk650

ahmad313 said:


> Can you please compare the Moni one with that " unmentionable  " iem about soundstage and instruments separation and sound clarity ,  thanks .




Moni are still under 100hrs of burn in. Haven't done a super thorough AB yet. Here are my thoughts after my 1-2hr Moni listening session through my X3ii plus HA2 last night:

Bass: less in quantity but makes up for it in quality and control. Smooth and has great texture. Not basshead but not lacking. It's there when called upon and laid back when needed.

Treble: Not as crystalline but has more details because they are smoothed out and cleaner sounding, just a bit, so they are less in your face. It is also airy. I want to say they have a slight lean towards male vocals, would be very slight though

The Bass plus Treble has a better coherency. I couldn't take them out of my ears. Honestly, I may just grab them right now and give another listen. To me, the sounding is engaging and liquid. I don't want to hype them too much but for less than $100 they are stellar in my book


----------



## kauljp

mochill said:


> Jvc fx1200



How does the jvc fx1200 sound compare to shcokwave III.


----------



## jescereal

cinder said:


> subhakar said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone suggest any *DD+BA* IEM at around *$400 USD* but strictly with *consistently* *proven *good build and sound quality for immediate purchase on Aliexpress.com?
> ...


 
  
 I've read about good support if any of the more high end Chinese iems have issues. I think the only issue is the quick shipment. I know skullophile has great things to say of the HCK DZ9. I guess "proven" would be where western brands are superior since many people purchase + write about them.


----------



## Subhakar

jescereal said:


> I've read about good support if any of the more high end Chinese iems have issues. I think the only issue is the quick shipment. I know skullophile has great things to say of the HCK DZ9. I guess "proven" would be where western brands are superior since many people purchase + write about them.


 
  
 I see your point.
 I guess I will do a bit more research.
 Thanks.


----------



## Subhakar

crabdog said:


> New one from Zhiyin. Anyone want to see how they've progressed?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-ZhiYin-Z5000-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-Fever-HIFI-Metal-Earphone-With-MMCX-Bass/1825606_32738712329.html


 

 Any reviews out?
 Really as fast as Tesla drivers used in AKT8iE?


----------



## toddy0191

To everyone that bought the Crazy Cello on Friday, I've just been tip rolling with them and whilst the foams sounded the best of all the included tips, I have just tried the double flanged tips that came with my LZ A2S and they sound even better!


----------



## Zaroff

I'm rather late to that party, but took a plunge with the BossHifi B8. Is it just me, or is it just ridiculously good especially for such a peanuts price? I'm stunned by those cans.


----------



## crabdog

zaroff said:


> I'm rather late to that party, but took a plunge with the BossHifi B8. Is it just me, or is it just ridiculously good especially for such a peanuts price? I'm stunned by those cans.


 
 Did you receive them already? Please make sure to tell us how they sound in the over-ear thread. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones/180#post_13005110


----------



## thanderbird

How does URBANFUN compare to 4in1, bk35 and UES?


----------



## Zaroff

crabdog said:


> Did you receive them already? Please make sure to tell us how they sound in the over-ear thread.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones/180#post_13005110


 
  
 Yes, I did, and left my impressions in the other thread.


----------



## robervaul

thanderbird said:


> How does URBANFUN compare to 4in1, bk35 and UES?


 
@1clearhead is the best person to say this.


----------



## To.M

Read 1clearhead's profile, he describes these earphones there.


----------



## vman

Can you guys recommend a cheap IEM that is comparable to the ATH-IM70?
  
 Thanks


----------



## bhazard

I'll be trying the Swing EC1 triple hybrids to see if they are any good for the low price they are going for.


----------



## mochill

kauljp said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Jvc fx1200
> ...


don't know how they sound


----------



## ebash42

I was real close to getting the DT2+ on 11/11 until I saw all the posts here on them.
 Thought about the Magaosi K1 but since I have the Trinity Alpha Delta with 7 different tuning filters coming in a few weeks I decided to hold off.
 Also considered the T Pro but don't care for cables with mics so I went with the YHS 002 since it was only a couple of dollars more then the Pro with non-mic cable.


----------



## Holypal

I talked with ****'s taobao store owner, asked him about the false BA problem of DT2 plus. He said the BA is not fake, but might be damaged during the frequency test. They used a high voltage and fried the BA. Now he is reaching the retailers for solutions.
  
 Here are the original words:


> 一统优优:声菲尔大师(2016-11-14 11:26:58):
> 我们的FQC在抽检产品时
> 一统优优:声菲尔大师(2016-11-14 11:27:21):
> 在扫频测试中电压过高
> ...


 
  
 I'm not affiliate with ****. Just a guy who speaks Chinese.


----------



## bhazard

Rosewill Prelude On-Ear Wood Headphones. Could be a gem at today's price:
  
 Shell shocker price of $29.99 - $15 rebate.
  
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826193101
  
 Worth trying a wood headphone for $15 right?


----------



## polychroma23

lurk650 said:


> Moni are still under 100hrs of burn in. Haven't done a super thorough AB yet. Here are my thoughts after my 1-2hr Moni listening session through my X3ii plus HA2 last night:
> 
> Bass: less in quantity but makes up for it in quality and control. Smooth and has great texture. Not basshead but not lacking. It's there when called upon and laid back when needed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 So glad that I ordered Moni One. I'll be getting my MM TKH1 in a few hours, how do the Monis fare against them?


----------



## Lurk650

polychroma23 said:


> So glad that I ordered Moni One. I'll be getting my MM TKH1 in a few hours, how do the Monis fare against them?




Haven't direct AB but I know the Moni will trounce them except in Bass Quantity. That's what the H1 are really for and it's fun


----------



## Squalo

Has anyone ordered from a store on Aliexpress that has store number 119089 and has the name "*AK Audio store*" now? How did that go?
  
 That store lists a lot of stuff that are popular here (KZ, ****, TFZ, etc.) and had some good deals on 11/11. Seems to have taken a lot of orders, but for me didn't pass DD. So pass.


----------



## vapman

squalo said:


> Has anyone ordered from a store on Aliexpress that has store number 119089 and has the name "*AK Audio store*" now? How did that go?
> 
> That store lists a lot of stuff that are popular here (KZ, ****, TFZ, etc.) and had some good deals on 11/11. Seems to have taken a lot of orders, but for me didn't pass DD. So pass.




What is DD? I ordered from them once and got my stuff but they shipped verrrry slowly. Probably would not use them again personally, but others have had fine experiences.


----------



## egzbuen

Due Diligence?

Sent from heaven


----------



## Squalo

vapman said:


> What is DD? I ordered from them once and got my stuff but they shipped verrrry slowly. Probably would not use them again personally, but others have had fine experiences.


 
 DD is Due diligence, stuff you check before placing an order to see if it's legit.
  
 Store has a feedback of 40 000+. But only has very few feedback (61) from the last 12 months. And almost all of the recent feedback seems to be posted between 16 Oct 2016 20:45 and 20.47. That's a 2-3 minute period, to get feedback from most orders over several months... I'm not sure if it's something wrong with the system for Aliexpress, but if not that seems really weird.
  
 They had Rock Zircon for $10.05 and KZ ZST for $10.56 = $20.61, offered $3 off orders over $20 and took those free "$2 off orders over $19 coupons" so that would have been $15.61. Seemed like a good deal but gave it a pass.


----------



## kauljp

squalo said:


> DD is Due diligence, stuff you check before placing an order to see if it's legit.
> 
> Store has a feedback of 40 000+. But only has very few feedback (61) from the last 12 months. And almost all of the recent feedback seems to be posted between 16 Oct 2016 20:45 and 20.47. That's a 2-3 minute period, to get feedback from most orders over several months... I'm not sure if it's something wrong with the system for Aliexpress, but if not that seems really weird.
> 
> They had Rock Zircon for $10.05 and KZ ZST for $10.56 = $20.61, offered $3 off orders over $20 and took those free "$2 off orders over $19 coupons" so that would have been $15.61. Seemed like a good deal but gave it a pass.


Thats some good investigative work there sir. It must've taken some patience to not get caught up in the moment and make an impulse buy. Good on ya


----------



## peter123

squalo said:


> Has anyone ordered from a store on Aliexpress that has store number 119089 and has the name "*AK Audio store*" now? How did that go?
> 
> That store lists a lot of stuff that are popular here (KZ, ****, TFZ, etc.) and had some good deals on 11/11. Seems to have taken a lot of orders, but for me didn't pass DD. So pass.




FWIW I bought my Shanling M1 there and had no problem whatsoever with that transaction. I'll use them again next time I shop from Aliexpress.


----------



## pangji

I have two of these in my opinion lz a2s have more bass and more smooth than kz zst but I think lz a2s is too boost bass so it is seem to be unbalance, I am a basshead but I don't like bass in lz a2s .lz a2s  midrange is better than kz zst.lz a2s more warm than kz zst .if you like sweet vocal lz a2s is your choice but if you like more fun sound kz zst is your choice.overall for these two earphone I like lz a2s more than kz zst.


----------



## 1clearhead

supermag said:


> Mmm i am afraid that after experiencing **** 4in1 shouty vocals and treble, i will refrain from any bright headphone.
> 
> *Do you guys know of any other reasonably priced endgame iem which has similar bass, subbass, holographic 3d imaging, clarity, thick smooth yet ultra clear vocals and sublime instruments natural sound etc.*


 
    Quote:


subhakar said:


> Could someone suggest any *DD+BA* IEM at around *$400 USD* but strictly with *consistently* *proven *good build and sound quality for immediate purchase on Aliexpress.com?


 
  
 So far, the *SENDIY M1221*!
  
 I've been burning the SENDIY M1221 for over a week now, and will be writing a review on them some time this week.
  
 On a quick note: These are totally the answer to all the tweaking that were wished on the **** 4in1's (according to those suffering from harsh details)! They are just totally fabulas with all three tuning nozzles!
  
*Silver Nozzle (Bass):*
 Incredibly balanced! .....Shames my 4in1's!
  
*Gray Nozzle (MIDS):*
 On the neutral side! Plays extremely well without missing any details from top to bottom!
  
*Black Nozzle (Highs):*
 Plays completely flat with transparent and revealing upper-range!
  
  
 On a personal note.....I never experienced such high quality coming out of a selected 3-nozzle system the way I did with these. Hands down....These are tuned incredibly accurate as described by SENDIY AUDIO.....Bravo! He is definitely doing something right!


----------



## pangji

kousik1946 said:


> If anyone have any problem with the treble of **** 4in1, try some comply tips and warmer source. Comply makes the vocal little forward, little bit less mid-bass, tames the treble and the soundstage is little bigger. I was using xiaomi tips before. They are quite good but they make the 4in1 more v shape.


 
 thank you very much for your suggestion I received senfer4in1 today and use with spinfit eartip I think treble is very very too much


----------



## ayao

vman said:


> Can you guys recommend a cheap IEM that is comparable to the ATH-IM70?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Superlux HD381F and HD386 measured really closely to my IM70.


----------



## koroshiya8

guys i just to clarify regarding the DT2 plus.. after trying for 3 days... i will say it is worth every money..
  
 I let my ears decide if the insides is fake or not.. but so far the DT2 plus is nothing short of amazing...  i am listening to both this and the CFA Andromeda.... it would be silly to even to a comparison but i will say DT2+ holds it's own and i am still amazed in terms of the separation and sub bass. 
 I let someone test 4in1 vs DT2+. .. immediately he lights up on using the DT2+ ...
  
 so although i am not the IEM maker, i am very confident this SAGA will be over soon, with **** and the maker confirming and justifying this is a true 3 driver IEM.
  
  
 A quick update from the supplier. He sent me a picture of what they themselves opened up the DT2+. He says we will be updated once there is official respond from ****.


----------



## Folly

koroshiya8 said:


> guys i just to clarify regarding the DT2 plus.. after trying for 3 days... i will say it is worth every money..
> 
> I let my ears decide if the insides is fake or not.. but so far the DT2 plus is nothing short of amazing...  i am listening to both this and the CFA Andromeda.... it would be silly to even to a comparison but i will say DT2+ holds it's own and i am still amazed in terms of the separation and sub bass.
> I let someone test 4in1 vs DT2+. .. immediately he lights up on using the DT2+ ...
> ...


 

@koroshiya8 where did you get your DT2 plus from, which seller?


----------



## MuZo2

DT2 plus seems issue seems overblown. From pictures what I see is there is one BA which is Knowles I guess super tweeter. Other BA seems legit but not from Konwles or Sonion but some Chinese and seems a mid driver. Dynamic driver looks ok , so its 3 driver iem which they are marketing and looks legit.
  
 All those 8-9 driver iems which have been mentioned previous and selling for lot less also have some Chinese BA drivers.


----------



## koroshiya8

folly said:


> @koroshiya8 where did you get your DT2 plus from, which seller?


 
  
 mine is from HXKexin.. i have bought a lot of products from them over the last 3 months. anything fake from them i would not be still dealing with them.


----------



## c0rp1

Anyone received their Xiaomi Tripple Drive yet? Already pulled the trigger, but can't wait to know if I made a mistake or not, choosing these over the DT2 plus or EC1.


----------



## polychroma23

Just received my new goodies and here are my OOTB impressions.
  
*MusicMaker TKH1*
 One word: bassy. That sub-bass and mid-bass bump is noticeable and it really works to make the sound full. Somehow V-shaped. Despite its bassy nature, it doesn't get muddy. The mids and treble take a bit of a step back, but it still shows. Male vocals sound great, and so are female vocals (though the mid-bass bump might interfere at times). You can hear lots of detail, which is pretty impressive for a single DD IEM. Soundstage is wide but doesn't beat Havi's. I think these might just replace Havi B3P1 as my top performer.
  
*Einsear T2*
 I'm really impressed. Neutral with a tiny sub-bass bump. Bass is accurate, fast, and decent. Mids, on the other hand, are exceptional for $15. Vocals are detailed, smooth, and fairly lifelike. There's plenty of detail as well. A tad bright, but not too piercing or sibilant. Soundstage is wide enough but could be better. And man, these IEMs look gorgeous and the build quality is very impressive. Great SQ and build quality for 15 bucks, I will probably keep wondering how in the world they did that.
  
*Urbanfun Hybrid*
 Neutral, sounds pretty similar to Havi B3P1 without the huge soundstage and rolled-off treble. At first, I thought that the vocals sound unnatural and weird, but I got used to it and accepted it as a different flavor of mids. I don't know how to describe the mids, but they're different. Bass is decently deep. Sufficiently detailed. Soundstage a tad wider than Einsear's. Einsear T2 beat Urbanfun in terms of both SQ and build quality IMHO.
  
 Haven't burned in these badboys yet, so take my opinions with a grain of salt. Hoping they will all sound better after burn-in.


----------



## Saoshyant

vapman said:


> What is DD? I ordered from them once and got my stuff but they shipped verrrry slowly. Probably would not use them again personally, but others have had fine experiences.


 
  
 I ordered my Shanling M1 from AK.  Was marked as shipped about an hour after payment was accepted, and arrived 2 weeks later, so all in all a very pleasant experience.  Bought from them again on 11.11, so hopefully I can get it in a similar time frame.


----------



## Shawn71

koroshiya8 said:


> guys i just to clarify regarding the DT2 plus.. after trying for 3 days... i will say it is worth every money..
> 
> I let my ears decide if the insides is fake or not.. but so far the DT2 plus is nothing short of amazing...  i am listening to both this and the CFA Andromeda.... it would be silly to even to a comparison but i will say DT2+ holds it's own and i am still amazed in terms of the separation and sub bass.
> I let someone test 4in1 vs DT2+. .. immediately he lights up on using the DT2+ ...
> ...




As long as its triple hybrids as advertised and it sounds good for the price I have no complaints whatsoever, whether it has the original drivers or partially under the hood........take for example KZ AT"X" and ED9 series ,these drivers can throw some of the branded phones out of the water,which are priced x10 times, And we don't know what brand driver inside.

Looks like we have a winner here.


----------



## boblauer

squalo said:


> Has anyone ordered from a store on Aliexpress that has store number 119089 and has the name "*AK Audio store*" now? How did that go?
> 
> That store lists a lot of stuff that are popular here (KZ, ****, TFZ, etc.) and had some good deals on 11/11. Seems to have taken a lot of orders, but for me didn't pass DD. So pass.




Ordered from them before, no issues, in fact fairly quick for AE standards.


----------



## Folly

boblauer said:


> Ordered from them before, no issues, in fact fairly quick for AE standards.


 

 +1 never had any issues with AK store and from my experience their shipping is quicker than average


----------



## Ahmad313

Today I received my silver and cooper mix upgrade cable ,  it is a excellent quality cable and also looks very beautiful .


----------



## Majin

folly said:


> +1 never had any issues with AK store and from my experience their shipping is quicker than average


 
  
 Good to hear. They shipped my 4in1 on 12 november so i hope that information is real.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

zaroff said:


> I'm rather late to that party, but took a plunge with the BossHifi B8. Is it just me, or is it just ridiculously good especially for such a peanuts price? I'm stunned by those cans.




Yes, they're that good! Glad you found it.
.


----------



## audio123

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tfz-balance-2-and-balance-2m-iem


----------



## Yobster69

ahmad313 said:


> Today I received my silver and cooper mix upgrade cable ,  it is a excellent quality cable and also looks very beautiful .


Thanks for posting this as I ordered the exact same cable in the 11.11 sale, so it's nice to hear it is good quality and looks good. 
I'm undecided yet whether to pair it with the Rose No.7's or the wood plate UES, guess I'll decide when I receive it.


----------



## bhazard

oopswrongplanet said:


> Yes, they're that good! Glad you found it.
> .


 
  
 I talked to AK about them.... the Bosshifi B8 are being discontinued by the manufacturer. I guess if you want them, buy them now before they are gone.


----------



## bhazard

EDIT


----------



## Lurk650

polychroma23 glad you like them and thank you for reassuring me that I can confidently hear good things from gear. As with typical MM IEMs, burn in and tip roll. I settled on Comply isolation tips. The nozzle not having a groove can make tips come off in your ear unfortunately. Kombi tips also work really well


----------



## candy287

cllee said:


> anyone else have defective or issues like the fake ba from EASY@ali?.i just got the mk2 and ues from them.... .canceled my dt2plus




hi its this the shop name "**** earphone store" ? i never used ali before but i did just this week and purchase the dt2plus from that store. now what should i do?


----------



## Ahmad313

yobster69 said:


> Thanks for posting this as I ordered the exact same cable in the 11.11 sale, so it's nice to hear it is good quality and looks good.
> I'm undecided yet whether to pair it with the Rose No.7's or the wood plate UES, guess I'll decide when I receive it.


 
 You will never disappoint to buy this cable ,  it is super efficient cable ,  will best pair with warm sounding iem.


----------



## Ahmad313

candy287 said:


> hi its this the shop name "**** earphone store" ? i never used ali before but i did just this week and purchase the dt2plus from that store. now what should i do?


 
 No need to worry ,  this is excellent reputation store .


----------



## boblauer

ahmad313 said:


> No need to worry ,  this is excellent reputation store .


 
 We as well, never had an issue with **** store. Overall only had an issue with one AE store, well documented within here about delays and non functional tracking #'s. One word of caution, it takes 2 weeks from China to West coast on average for me so I do not purchase when a time constraint exists. I buy almost all my backups from AE though due to cost.


----------



## Turkleton

You guys really want this thread to be closed again, don't you? 

No mention of a store and no mentions of the banned item should mean no mentions, period.

Some people here are just habitual line-steppers


----------



## bhazard

I ordered those Rosewill wood headphones. Only out $15 if they aren't good.


----------



## fonkepala

c0rp1 said:


> Anyone received their Xiaomi Tripple Drive yet? Already pulled the trigger, but can't wait to know if I made a mistake or not, choosing these over the DT2 plus or EC1.


 
 I ordered the Xiaomi new triple hybrid as well, the earphone pro it's called. Bought mine from gearbest for $26. Can't wait to compare it against my 1More Triple Driver. Let me know what you think once you get yours.
  
  


turkleton said:


> You guys really want this thread to be closed again, don't you?
> 
> No mention of a store and no mentions of the banned item should mean no mentions, period.
> 
> Some people here are just habitual line-steppers


 
  
 Perhaps they're newcomers and not aware of the ban.


----------



## dilidani

In thread title should be - read 1st post before posting! My 2 cents, because it gets really boring/frustrating to always see people mention that store/iem and guys always telling them whats the matter. :/


----------



## boblauer

turkleton said:


> You guys really want this thread to be closed again, don't you?
> 
> No mention of a store and no mentions of the banned item should mean no mentions, period.
> 
> Some people here are just habitual line-steppers


 
 Who mentioned it? I mentioned a store which was not it. Let the mods police threads, they a generally really good job of keeping things civil.


----------



## Folly

boblauer said:


> Who mentioned it? I mentioned a store which was not it. Let the mods police threads, they a generally really good job of keeping things civil.


 
  
 Quote: 





boblauer said:


> We as well, never had an issue with **** store. Overall only had an issue with one AE store, well documented within here about delays and non functional tracking #'s. One word of caution, it takes 2 weeks from China to West coast on average for me so I do not purchase when a time constraint exists. I buy almost all my backups from AE though due to cost.


----------



## BramblexD

fonkepala said:


> I ordered the Xiaomi new triple hybrid as well, the earphone pro it's called. Bought mine from gearbest for $26. Can't wait to compare it against my 1More Triple Driver. Let me know what you think once you get yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they're newcomers and not aware of the ban.


 
 Considering 1more manufactures xiaomi earphones, maybe they sound like the triple but slightly worse


----------



## SuperMAG

i though xiaomi pro was a DD + 2BA, its the other way around, its 2 DD + BA, mmm thats a new combination. perhaps the ba is for the treble.


----------



## boblauer

folly said:


>


 
 That and banned store are physically 2 different stores.But enough of this, if the mods want to delete feel free and drop me a PM so I know.


----------



## bhazard

boblauer said:


> That and banned store are physically 2 different stores.But enough of this, if the mods want to delete feel free and drop me a PM so I know.


 
 No, they are not different. Why bring in the mods when others are asking you to respect the thread and the forum?


----------



## netseraph

Got one under $190 with some coupon luck. Let's see how good it is.
  
 Originally Posted by *TwinACStacks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 I think those are a tad more than the $220 that the Shockwaves can be bought for during the sale week.

 Just a tad....

 TWIN


----------



## kauljp

netseraph said:


> Got one under $190 with some coupon luck. Let's see how good it is.
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwinACStacks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


Damm. I wanted to get these soo bad but i missed out on the coupon thingy. I was looking at $360 for the ones with detachable cable and $320 non detached. From what I've seen so far, I hope you got yourselves the detachable ones.


----------



## netseraph

kauljp said:


> Damm. I wanted to get these soo bad but i missed out on the coupon thingy. I was looking at $360 for the ones with detachable cable and $320 non detached. From what I've seen so far, I hope you got yourselves the detachable ones.


 
 Yes, it's detachable cable one. 11.11 was crazy with all those coupon offers. I stacked 4 coupons to get this price.


----------



## dilidani

Guys, anybody knows an iem like ttpod t1-e? The bass enhanced version. It has good bass response and I loooove it's Mids.. Wonderful! But my pair has channel imbalance and I was a noob to contact seller, just dropped it into the collection..  listened to it again and wow. Amazing with power amp bass turned up like crazy.


----------



## notamethlab

dilidani said:


> Guys, anybody knows an iem like ttpod t1-e? The bass enhanced version. It has good bass response and I loooove it's Mids.. Wonderful! But my pair has channel imbalance and I was a noob to contact seller, just dropped it into the collection..  listened to it again and wow. Amazing with power amp bass turned up like crazy.



Look into the Tennmak Pro and Somic V4


----------



## kauljp

netseraph said:


> Yes, it's detachable cable one. 11.11 was crazy with all those coupon offers. I stacked 4 coupons to get this price.


Bravo sir, I consider myself good at getting deals but you sir have shamed my half assed efforts to the extreme. This was my first 11.11 so I wasnt prepared for this, by the next one I will be prepared. Does anyone know when the next huge aliexpress deals are supposed to happen.


----------



## jescereal

After more time with the DT2+, I'm convinced I could have a genuine one. I'm thinking the mids are handled by the Knowles driver and the highs by the Chinese. Highs are pretty crisp but the star of the show are the mids. Also, the bass growls like crazy and is very textured. I'm really enjoying this sound signature after being use to more V-shaped sounds in 3+ years. Lots of sub-bass, but it could be because I'm not use to it.


----------



## boblauer

Stand corrected then. I only mentioned the mods saying they could delete my post if the need and correct me via a PM. I assumed they were a different store and will not mention them again ever.


----------



## Zaroff

candy287 said:


> hi its this the shop name "**** earphone store" ? i never used ali before but i did just this week and purchase the dt2plus from that store. now what should i do?


 
  
 That's where I ordered the B8. Very reliable.


----------



## thanderbird

Personally, what is the best KZ ear? Preferably cable detached.


----------



## ayao

thanderbird said:


> Personally, what is the best KZ ear? Preferably cable detached.


 
There is no best one, since different people prefer different sound signatures. However, if detachable cables are important to you then the ZS3 seems to be the one that gets more good reviews.
  
 EDIT: Sorry, I missed the first word


----------



## Lurk650

**** and easy are the same store. In case that was still in question


----------



## koroshiya8

Hi all this is the official explanation from **** on their DT2+
  
 I do not have a very good command of chinese but from what i read, the main points (stand corrected);
  
 1. QC failed at 1 of the drivers.. or rather no QC was performed before they shipped out.
 2. Warranty for these sets are for 2 years
 3. Customers who have already bought the DT2+ can ask for a refund including shipping charges to be bear by the company.
 4. **** apologies.
  
 Well shiat happens, just look at Samsung Note 7 LOL.. but still at this point of time no one in their sane mind should continue buying this until they fix this and send out the new batch.


----------



## jescereal

FINALLY got my PT15's in today. Will post OOTB impressions soon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

jescereal said:


> After more time with the DT2+, I'm convinced I could have a genuine one. I'm thinking the mids are handled by the Knowles driver and the highs by the Chinese. Highs are pretty crisp but the star of the show are the mids. Also, the bass growls like crazy and is very textured. I'm really enjoying this sound signature after being use to more V-shaped sounds in 3+ years. Lots of sub-bass, but it could be because I'm not use to it.




Growling bass... I think I'm going to have to pick up a pair of those once the quality control issues are resolved. Your description has me rather curious about them to say the least...


----------



## jescereal

whitewulfe said:


> jescereal said:
> 
> 
> > After more time with the DT2+, I'm convinced I could have a genuine one. I'm thinking the mids are handled by the Knowles driver and the highs by the Chinese. Highs are pretty crisp but the star of the show are the mids. Also, the bass growls like crazy and is very textured. I'm really enjoying this sound signature after being use to more V-shaped sounds in 3+ years. Lots of sub-bass, but it could be because I'm not use to it.
> ...


 
  
 Haha well like I said, I'm not use to so much bass. It could be possible that's a normal amount in a colored set and I'm just too used to a slightly below neutral bass. Funnily enough, I'm a bass player in a band but I prefer for my iem sound to have neutral or less bass/midbass.


----------



## jescereal

Also got the silver cable with the PT15's and they're much higher quality than the cheaper cable I got with my UES.


----------



## pack21

jescereal said:


> FINALLY got my PT15's in today. Will post OOTB impressions soon.




First impressions?


----------



## ErnestPoland

stilleh said:


> Received the Magaosi K1... Out of the box they are marvelous. I'm using them with comply tips, Fiio X7+am3 module and balanced cable.
> 
> I'm using the default filter and listening to Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah, I'm shivering and getting goosebumps. Soundstage is sweeet and separation is among the best I've ever heard. I'm gonna have to try to A-B them against the DQSM D2, which I absolutely love, to see which ones will be my king of the hill...
> 
> Got a feeling these can be the best iem ive ever had...




Write some impressions about the sound of both in comparison please. Thanks!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

jescereal said:


> Haha well like I said, I'm not use to so much bass. It could be possible that's a normal amount in a colored set and I'm just too used to a slightly below neutral bass. Funnily enough, I'm a bass player in a band but I prefer for my iem sound to have neutral or less bass/midbass.


 
  
 I honestly have no idea what I prefer in an IEM...  Yet.  Probably why I've ordered in five different ones to try out various fits and approaches ^_^;;;  But just reading the words "growling bass" made me go "yup, I'm going to have to buy a sixth one sooner or later" just because of that description.  That and the five I ordered were pretty much all over/around ear for how they're worn, and that **** DT2+ is an IEM I ~almost~ pulled the pin on and ordered during the 11.11 sale..


----------



## jescereal

whitewulfe said:


> jescereal said:
> 
> 
> > Haha well like I said, I'm not use to so much bass. It could be possible that's a normal amount in a colored set and I'm just too used to a slightly below neutral bass. Funnily enough, I'm a bass player in a band but I prefer for my iem sound to have neutral or less bass/midbass.
> ...


 
  
 Hopefully I don't misguide you lol! I bought a bunch of sets too to see what I'd prefer. Definitely V-shaped is a no go for me. I need them mids. Or else things start sounding "tin-can" like to me.
  
 Also received the Tingo cable ad for ~7 its really nice! Cables feel thin, but it's because they don't have the plastic tubing like on other cables. I think it looks nice. Doesn't sound any different to other cables.


----------



## wastan

netseraph said:


> Yes, it's detachable cable one. 11.11 was crazy with all those coupon offers. I stacked 4 coupons to get this price.


I had trouble trying to stack more than two coupons at a time. How'd you do it?


----------



## chompchomps

ahmad313 said:


> Today I received my silver and cooper mix upgrade cable ,  it is a excellent quality cable and also looks very beautiful .


 
  
 Where is this cable from?


----------



## ChickenButcher

Just got the xiaomi hybrid pro! Thr package is slightly more premium than the previous versions of hybrid/pistons.

I am afraid I might deliever false hype as I got them less than 12 hours ago, so I will avoid leaving any impressions. Let's just say they sound really good out of the box and the sound stage is quite massive.



The hybrid pro also does not fall short when compared with the 1more triple driver. The 1more does feel slightly more premium because of the kevlar cable, but they are also four times more expensive. The sound signature is different in both, probably due to the different specs of each IEM - 1more is dual BA plus dynamic, whereas xiaomi hybird pro is dual dynamic plus a single BA.


----------



## egzbuen

Got my 1more triple drivers yesterday. 

For some reason, I can't post pictures. 

Sent from heaven


----------



## trumpethead

koroshiya8 said:


> Hi all this is the official explanation from **** on their DT2+
> 
> I do not have a very good command of chinese but from what i read, the main points (stand corrected);
> 
> ...



My Dt2+ is still on it's way to me. How Wil I know of it is defective or not? Who do we contact about the refund, the seller or **** and will we have to send the defective item back at our cost...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

jescereal said:


> Hopefully I don't misguide you lol! I bought a bunch of sets too to see what I'd prefer. Definitely V-shaped is a no go for me. I need them mids. Or else things start sounding "tin-can" like to me.
> 
> Also received the Tingo cable ad for ~7 its really nice! Cables feel thin, but it's because they don't have the plastic tubing like on other cables. I think it looks nice. Doesn't sound any different to other cables.


 
  
 Ehh, I had them on my list anyways, so I wouldn't consider it misguiding someone.  I think the only two reasons I didn't pick them up during the sale is the only one that had them at a "reasonable" price for trying out different types was the banned seller, and I didn't want my spouse bugging me about how it was a college food budget for a full two weeks (instead of just one ).  Oh well, they're on my short list for purchases either next payday, or next month....  Although it seems I may have to wait for **** to address the quality control issue as it's down to just two stores carrying the DT2 Plus at this time.
  
 I'm pretty certain my eventually arriving array of KZ products (ZS3, ZST, ED12, and ATR) along the Tennmak Pro's will more than tide me over for the time being ^_^  Definitely something I'm looking forward to given how much I go out - ATH-M50X's get rather bulky when you're out and wanting to be sociable with friends but still have music on hand for when you head out!


----------



## netseraph

wastan said:


> I had trouble trying to stack more than two coupons at a time. How'd you do it?



I counted it wrong. I only stacked 3 coupons.
The item was $217. First coupon was Aliexpress select coupon for $6 ($6 of $59). The next coupon was $15 of $200 store coupon. The last was a $10 of $135 mysteriously showing up labeled as Aliexpress saving. With the same method, I also got a $17 4in1 to play with.

Actually, saving a few dollars here and there is just for fun. This headfi thing is quiet toxic to my wallet.


----------



## Holypal

trumpethead said:


> My Dt2+ is still on it's way to me. How Wil I know of it is defective or not? Who do we contact about the refund, the seller or **** and will we have to send the defective item back at our cost...


 
  
 According to the statement,  you should contact the seller for a refund. **** will cover the delivering fee. How **** covers it is between them.
  
 My DT2+ also on the way. Quite disappointing.


----------



## Djsenjaya

holypal said:


> According to the statement,  you should contact the seller for a refund. **** will cover the delivering fee. How **** covers it is between them.
> 
> My DT2+ also on the way. Quite disappointing.




ME too. Since I was really waiting for this triple driver.


----------



## kauljp

wastan said:


> I had trouble trying to stack more than two coupons at a time. How'd you do it?


Nvm just saw the previous post


----------



## Roen

netseraph said:


> I counted it wrong. I only stacked 3 coupons.
> The item was $217. First coupon was Aliexpress select coupon for $6 ($6 of $59). The next coupon was $15 of $200 store coupon. The last was a $10 of $135 mysteriously showing up labeled as Aliexpress saving. With the same method, I also got a $17 4in1 to play with.
> 
> Actually, saving a few dollars here and there is just for fun. This headfi thing is quiet toxic to my wallet.


which IEM did u get?


----------



## Ahmad313

chompchomps said:


> Where is this cable from?


 
 from HCK store ,,,


----------



## kauljp

roen said:


> which IEM did u get?


Correct me if I am wrong but I believe he got the shockwave lll.


----------



## CoiL

ahmad313 said:


> Today I received my silver and cooper mix upgrade cable ,  it is a excellent quality cable and also looks very beautiful .


 
  
 While it looks great... did You measure its impedance? 
 Guys, be careful with those beautiful cables because they can actually be pretty poor quality when it comes to impedance. 
 For example I got Tennmak upgrade cable (translucent white) spilver plated OFC and it also looks very HQ but its impedance measures ~1.2 Ohm and it is very high!
 In case of **** 4in1 though, that high impedance works great but with other IEM`s it can actually sound worse than simple good quality lower impedance cable.
 Another cable I just got is this one:

  
 I got it from HCK store (NiceHCK 4-cell Single Crystal Copper Plated Silver Cable) for 15$ with discount. Atm it costs over 30$. 
 While it is best looking and seems most HQ cable I`ve got - it still measures 0.7 Ohm, which is ok but rather high for such "silver plated HQ" cable. I was hoping for around 0.4-0.5 Ohm.
 So, what I`m trying to say is that everything that looks beautiful isn`t actually good as advertised but in certain cases (like **** 4in1) some high impedance cables can work like a charm.


----------



## newbielive

coil said:


> While it looks great... did You measure its impedance?
> Guys, be careful with those beautiful cables because they can actually be pretty poor quality when it comes to impedance.
> For example I got Tennmak upgrade cable (translucent white) spilver plated OFC and it also looks very HQ but its impedance measures ~1.2 Ohm and it is very high!
> In case of **** 4in1 though, that high impedance works great but with other IEM`s it can actually sound worse than simple good quality lower impedance cable.
> ...


 
 Interesting I remember reading a post stating that the quality of the cable doesn't really matter, what changes the sound is the impedance of the cable. Is it possible higher impedance cables may warm up the sound by making it a little flatter?


----------



## c0rp1

chickenbutcher said:


> Just got the xiaomi hybrid pro! Thr package is slightly more premium than the previous versions of hybrid/pistons.
> 
> I am afraid I might deliever false hype as I got them less than 12 hours ago, so I will avoid leaving any impressions. Let's just say they sound really good out of the box and the sound stage is quite massive.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm not afraid of false hype 
  
 Ordered these yesterday, and would definitely like to hear your opinion and a comparison between those two sound wise. If you don't want to post it, please PM me


----------



## Ahmad313

coil said:


> While it looks great... did You measure its impedance?
> Guys, be careful with those beautiful cables because they can actually be pretty poor quality when it comes to impedance.
> For example I got Tennmak upgrade cable (translucent white) spilver plated OFC and it also looks very HQ but its impedance measures ~1.2 Ohm and it is very high!
> In case of **** 4in1 though, that high impedance works great but with other IEM`s it can actually sound worse than simple good quality lower impedance cable.
> ...


 
 Honestly I don't measures it and even i can't because i don't have that tools to measure a cable , 
 I am using this cable with my that " unmentionable  " iem and according to your description i think it is a low impedance cable because it makes the sound more clean and transparent brings out more details and the space between the instruments noticeably improved so the soundstage feels more big , 
 I am really satisfied with this cable quality .


----------



## pack21

chickenbutcher said:


> Just got the xiaomi hybrid pro! Thr package is slightly more premium than the previous versions of hybrid/pistons.
> 
> I am afraid I might deliever false hype as I got them less than 12 hours ago, so I will avoid leaving any impressions. Let's just say they sound really good out of the box and the sound stage is quite massive.
> 
> ...







egzbuen said:


> Got my 1more triple drivers yesterday.
> 
> For some reason, I can't post pictures.
> 
> Sent from heaven




Give us some initial impressions please.


----------



## fonkepala

bramblexd said:


> Considering 1more manufactures xiaomi earphones, maybe they sound like the triple but slightly worse


 
  
 I'm hoping this won't be the case, due to the graphene coated DD & that it's 2DD+1BA instead of the 1More's 1DD+2BA setup.
  


supermag said:


> i though xiaomi pro was a DD + 2BA, its the other way around, its 2 DD + BA, mmm thats a new combination. perhaps the ba is for the treble.


 
  
 Yes, that was what intrigued me the most about it. Hopefully it'll sound good.
  


jescereal said:


> FINALLY got my PT15's in today. Will post OOTB impressions soon.


 
  
 Although I generally don't like earbuds and much prefer IEMs for fit reasons, I look forward to your thoughts on the PT15.
  


chickenbutcher said:


> Just got the xiaomi hybrid pro! Thr package is slightly more premium than the previous versions of hybrid/pistons.
> 
> I am afraid I might deliever false hype as I got them less than 12 hours ago, so I will avoid leaving any impressions. Let's just say they sound really good out of the box and the sound stage is quite massive.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome! I have the 1More Triple too and am hoping the Xiaomi new triple will sound different/better. Just bought mine from Gearbest yesterday. I'm really looking forward to your impressions on the Xiaomi. Soundstage & separation is good but not great with the 1More, hoping the Xiaomi will be somewhat better in that regard. So when you say the soundstage is 'massive'...needless to say I'm stoked!
  
  


egzbuen said:


> Got my 1more triple drivers yesterday.
> 
> For some reason, I can't post pictures.
> 
> Sent from heaven


 
  
 They're great IEM's, fun sounding and good quality. Pretty sure you'll like them. I do like mine.


----------



## hoerlurar

This thread is costing me money and lost sleep
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Ordered urbanfun, qcy qy19 and **** 4in1, along with some spinfits and foam tips during 11.11
  
 i measured my KZ zs3 cable, and it has ~1.1 ohm


----------



## Roen

Ah I see. I also picked it up, for $212 after discounts and $2 AliExpress coupon.


----------



## To.M

hoerlurar said:


> This thread is costing me money and lost sleep
> Ordered urbanfun, qcy qy19 and **** 4in1, along with some spinfits and foam tips during 11.11
> 
> i measured my KZ zs3 cable, and it has ~1.1 ohm




Welcome to the club! I am afraid things can get only worse here with time and a never-ending stream of new earphones 

Waiting for Urbanfun too and Kinera BA05, btw is 1clearhead the only headfier who has the Kinera?


----------



## gemmoglock

hoerlurar said:


> This thread is costing me money and lost sleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh the silver or stock?
  
@CoiL did some measurements too for the silver coated cable.


----------



## hoerlurar

to.m said:


> Welcome to the club! I am afraid things can get only worse here with time and a never-ending stream of new earphones
> 
> Waiting for Urbanfun too and Kinera BA05, btw is 1clearhead the only headfier who has the Kinera?


 

 thanks! I've been a member of 'the club' for quite a while, just joined head-fi today though.
 Like most people (probably) i don't need any more IEMs/headphones, but the curiosity makes me "need" just this or that gear as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I might need to try another tube than the stock tube in my bravo ocean, but that might be better discussed in another thread...


----------



## hoerlurar

gemmoglock said:


> Oh the silver or stock?
> 
> @CoiL did some measurements too for the silver coated cable.


 

 the stock ones, with memory wire. also only measured one way, so it would need to be doubled for total resistance it adds.
 Not sure if other measures just one way as well?
  
 the test leads of my dmm have resistance of 0.2-0.3 ohms, and when i measure stock cable L/R/Ground i get uncompensated values between 1.1 and 1.4 ohms.
 the zs3 without cables is 15.2 ohm, and zs3 + cable is 17.
  
 as usual with quick tests the error margin is a bit wide. when measured as a system, the cable adds 1.8 ohm, not 2.2 as i would have expected from my initial measurements.


----------



## Novaeddie

koroshiya8 said:


> Hi all this is the official explanation from **** on their DT2+
> 
> I do not have a very good command of chinese but from what i read, the main points (stand corrected);
> 
> ...


 
 Terrible news, my DT2+ are on the way. I would rather they just send out another pair once the qc issues has been resolved for those of us who already ordered instead of going through the whole return process... Has anyone contacted the sellers to see how this going to be handled?


----------



## CoiL

newbielive said:


> Interesting I remember reading a post stating that the quality of the cable doesn't really matter, *what changes the sound is the impedance of the cable*. Is it possible higher impedance cables may warm up the sound by making it a little flatter?


 
 Yes, impedance of the cable is most important factor that changes sound outcome. HQ soldering joints and other things like grounding/shielding are also important but not so "sound-changing" as impedance.
 And yes, higher impedance cables usually make the sound outcome more "warm/smooth" and tame the high frequencies.
  


ahmad313 said:


> ... i think it is a low impedance cable because it makes the sound *more clean and transparent brings out more details and the space between the instruments noticeably improved so the soundstage feels more big*


 
 Yep, that is usually the outcome from low-impedance HQ cables.
  



gemmoglock said:


> hoerlurar said:
> 
> 
> > i measured my KZ zs3 cable, and it has ~1.1 ohm
> ...


 
 I measured ATR cable and it was 1 Ohm.
  


hoerlurar said:


> gemmoglock said:
> 
> 
> > Oh the silver or stock?
> ...


 
 My DMM measured 15.8 Ohm for ATR each L/R drivers without cable. Cable L/R/G each measured 1 Ohm. 
 The thing is, at least my logics work this way, that You should actually measure it only one way, since audio signal will end up in driver anyway, so, anything after driver going to ground (ground cable resistance) shouldn`t be concern and doesn`t affect sound. Or am I thinking wrong?


----------



## whoz

jescereal said:


> FINALLY got my PT15's in today. Will post OOTB impressions soon.


 
 please forget the cable and update thí PT15 please please please please please


----------



## hoerlurar

coil said:


> I measured ATR cable and it was 1 Ohm.
> 
> My DMM measured 15.8 Ohm for ATR each L/R drivers without cable. Cable L/R/G each measured 1 Ohm.
> The thing is, at least my logics work this way, that You should actually measure it only one way, since audio signal will end up in driver anyway, so, anything after driver going to ground (ground cable resistance) shouldn`t be concern and doesn`t affect sound. Or am I thinking wrong?


 

 As long as we measure the same thing the same way it shouldn't matter that much.
 It is difficult to measure the cable both ways at the same time, since we'd like to have just the cable measured, not some system (cable + driver, or cable + some interconnect between L/R/G).
 As long as we measure the cable one way, and understand that we need to double the measured value to get the total cable resistance we should be fine, and able to understand eachother and contribute with measurements.
  
 Both ways of the cable is contributing with cable resistance (/impedance, but since i'm measuring with dmm it is with dc, and should be purely resistive = resistance in my measurements)
  
 Does your source have any clue whether the cable resistance comes before or after the driver? (i would say no, not sure if the people at sound science might be of another opinion?),
 therefore both ways count, but since we probably are mostly interested in the relative values; 1.1 > 0.9 > 0.5 ohm, it shouldn't matter.
  
 as you see with my measurements i thought that the cable was 1.1 ohm, but when measured connected to the earphone it seems that the cable adds 1.8 ohm, when measured both ways. so maybe 0.9 ohm is more true for cable resistance one way?


----------



## CoiL

hoerlurar said:


> Does your source have any clue whether the cable resistance comes before or after the driver? (i would say no, not sure if the people at sound science might be of another opinion?)


 
 Audio signal path is positive(signal) > driver (which translates signal to ears& brain as sound) > ground. Ground cable impedance comes after driver and isn`t affecting signal path that ends up in our ears. Source is "pushing" signal one way and "pulling" it other way (ground). If for rough example signal would travel from both, ground and positive, to driver, then it would make more sense that ground is also affecting sound re-produced by driver.
  
 Or am I thinking totally wrong?


----------



## candy287

already been ask*


----------



## Djsenjaya

novaeddie said:


> Terrible news, my DT2+ are on the way. I would rather they just send out another pair once the qc issues has been resolved for those of us who already ordered instead of going through the whole return process... Has anyone contacted the sellers to see how this going to be handled?




Ive contacted HCK but no answer from them. They just inform to me that they are contacting the manufacturer for the answer and adk me to wait. But i didnt hear anything from hck since then


----------



## hoerlurar

coil said:


> Audio signal path is positive(signal) > driver (which translates signal to ears& brain as sound) > ground. Ground cable impedance comes after driver and isn`t affecting signal path that ends up in our ears. Source is "pushing" signal one way and "pulling" it other way (ground). If for rough example signal would travel from both, ground and positive, to driver, then it would make more sense that ground is also affecting sound re-produced by driver.
> 
> Or am I thinking totally wrong?


 
  
 taking your thinking to the extreme (in absurdum): then you wouldn't need a cable after the driver: that would equal a cable with infinite resistance, but since resistance after the driver doesn't matter you would be ok anyway...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If there's resistance between the driver and your source's ground, then the signal needs to be "pushed" all the way, even from the driver to the ground.
  
  
  
 i'm an engineering student, so some things might be basic knowledge for me but not for others. I hope i don't come across rude or so!


----------



## Saoshyant

Never personally been a fan of reductio ad absurdum, but either way this is more a discussion for the sound science forum.


----------



## trumpethead

djsenjaya said:


> Ive contacted HCK but no answer from them. They just inform to me that they are contacting the manufacturer for the answer and adk me to wait. But i didnt hear anything from hck since then



Mine should be here within a few days. They still haven't stated what's actually wrong with them and I'm curious to see what they sound like ootb. One person stated that they liked them and they stated opening up with some playtime.. Not enough people have gotten theirs yet so I don't want to jump to conclusions without hearing them myself..Then I will contact Jim/HcK.


----------



## fonkepala

to.m said:


> Welcome to the club! I am afraid things can get only worse here with time and a never-ending stream of new earphones
> 
> Waiting for Urbanfun too and Kinera BA05, btw is 1clearhead the only headfier who has the Kinera?


 
  
 IIRC, Vidal has a Kinera on it's way to him some time ago.


----------



## modjo

trumpethead said:


> Mine should be here within a few days. They still haven't stated what's actually wrong with them and I'm curious to see what they sound like ootb. One person stated that they liked them and they stated opening up with some playtime.. Not enough people have gotten theirs yet so I don't want to jump to conclusions without hearing them myself..Then I will contact Jim/HcK.


 
 Mine probably within the next week. As long as it sounds good, I won't care about the numbers.
  
 It's don't mean that I agree that any manufacturers can give the false information to the customers.


----------



## Holypal

If we don't


trumpethead said:


> Mine should be here within a few days. They still haven't stated what's actually wrong with them and I'm curious to see what they sound like ootb. One person stated that they liked them and they stated opening up with some playtime.. Not enough people have gotten theirs yet so I don't want to jump to conclusions without hearing them myself..Then I will contact Jim/HcK.


 
  
 If we don't go to get the parcel, after 14 days, the post office will eventually return it to Jim/HCK without any cost. But is it morally correct?


----------



## rocknjazz

twinacstacks said:


> Shockwave _*easily.*_  It's in a different building than the 13. It is a *possible* END-GAME IEM for those who don't want to take out a mortgage for superb sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


jon parker said:


> I also 100% agree with this  I find my self in the unusual position of finding the SW III's are an end game IEM for me - I have no desire to look further (although I am enjoying looking sideways at the TK13 for example !
> You can appreciate how the sound could be better BUT the price to ratio is crazy - Saying that, not so much 'better' but more refined
> they are truly exceptional earphones and for the price...its a no brainer


 
 Thank you TWIN & Jon for the valuable input's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...... the price league is higher & coudnt settle up with the big brother SWIII & have decided to go with TK13


----------



## c0rp1

Some nice words about the new Xiaomi Hybrid Pro here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/825485/xiaomi-in-ear-headphones-pro-hd-2-1-hybrid
  
 Are there any other 2 DD + 1 BA on the market at all btw? Afaik all the tripple drives are 2 BA + 1 DD.


----------



## Ahmad313

Anybody here have experience with LA-A3S , i am planning to upgrade my " unmentionable " iem and really interested in A3S, 
are these A3S will be a upgrade or not,??? 
Any advvice/ suggestions will be appreciated , thanks .


----------



## fonkepala

c0rp1 said:


> Some nice words about the new Xiaomi Hybrid Pro here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/825485/xiaomi-in-ear-headphones-pro-hd-2-1-hybrid
> 
> Are there any other 2 DD + 1 BA on the market at all btw? Afaik all the tripple drives are 2 BA + 1 DD.


 
  
 Nice, thanks for the link. Here's a thread on reddit as well: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/5cdvux/xiaomi_pro_hd_iems_first_impressions_with_a_few/


----------



## kauljp

rocknjazz said:


> Thank you TWIN & Jon for the valuable input's ...... the price league is higher & coudnt settle up with the big brother SWIII & have decided to go with TK13


I sincerely hope that you enjoy those iems brother. I'd also like to thank TwinACStacks and jon parker for providing the information and feedback on these iems. I am going to get those at the next deal now.


----------



## jon parker

kauljp said:


> rocknjazz said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you TWIN & Jon for the valuable input's ...... the price league is higher & coudnt settle up with the big brother SWIII & have decided to go with TK13
> ...


 
  
 Good luck to ya, hope you love 'em.  I have the TK13's coming as well for a run a around pair, . . . although 4 days to ship from China - 5 days now & they not arrived from London, a few hundred miles away ! :/
 Typical. Anyway, I hope you find your personal earvana  
 Im also really grateful to those who helped me find the SW3's...actually to all those good people here who help whne looking into headphones . Great community here


----------



## leobigfield

Has anyone seem the new Vsonic GR07X? It seems an improved version of the classic GR07. I loved the classic but felt it was getting behind at the crowded $99 market. The new version costs about $199 but depending on the improvements...

 Anyone?


----------



## jescereal

ahmad313 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > While it looks great... did You measure its impedance?
> ...


 
  
 I'm not sure Impedance has any noticeable effect on sound.
  
 From this review of the Monk Plus: http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-monk-monk-plus/reviews/15998
  

  
  
"The following graph was taken with my usual measuring set-up. That consists of an external soundcard and connection via USB paired with an E11K. The sound card has been nulled via loop back to give an entirely flat response. From the external card, I run line-out to a FiiO E11k because I know it measures completely flat and has less than 1 ohm output impedance. Monk Plus is connected to the amp, Veritas to the sound card. Monk Plus is then fixed to the coupler so it can't move and measured multiple times to make sure measurements are consistent. Recordings are then taken with and without the adaptor and then precisely volume matched.

Blue line is the Monk Plus with no adaptor. Green line is same set-up with the 75 ohm adaptor added. Red line is the two volume matched.

The data speaks for itself. The only difference is a very slight increase in sub bass between 20-30 Hz (inaudible), and a fractional drop in 40-70hz sub to mid-bass. This drop is 1 dB or less, so again would not be noticeable with actual music playing. If it was noticeable, it isn't going to be the obvious “smoothed treble" some people were talking about.

As suspected - the adaptor drops volume by adding impedance. If you volume match and compare, they sound exactly the same."

 

If 75 ohm's doesn't do anything, then I don't think one or two would.


----------



## trumpethead

modjo said:


> Mine probably within the next week. As long as it sounds good, I won't care about the numbers.
> 
> It's don't mean that I agree that any manufacturers can give the false information to the customers.



I don't think in this situation **** is being purposely misleading. I believe there are two BA"s inside as stated just that one is a Chinese version and the other the well known Knowles..They have too much to lose by misleading on purpose. I'm just hoping that if there is a problem the sellers Wil do the right thing and replace the ones that they already sold with no issues or further stress to customers. Good customer service is how you keep customers and they know that Head-Fi is watching on this one.


----------



## jescereal

trumpethead said:


> modjo said:
> 
> 
> > Mine probably within the next week. As long as it sounds good, I won't care about the numbers.
> ...


 
   
 Exactly. They already released a statement saying it wasn't them trying to mislead, rather poor QC.
  
 Quote:


koroshiya8 said:


> Hi all this is the official explanation from **** on their DT2+
> 
> I do not have a very good command of chinese but from what i read, the main points (stand corrected);
> 
> ...


----------



## slim311

I haven't followed this thread in a while, so my apologies if this has been mentioned before, I did a brief search and didn't find anything. I was browsing Ali today and stumbled across this amp:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Red-Beard-ultra-thin-portable-amp-HiFi-amp-47-amp/32724844041.html

Looks interesting with the retracting volume knob. I don't read chinese, but it appears to only be 50mW, although not specified at what impedance. At this price though, might be worth a risk, maybe I could use it with my phone or my Fuze. The volume knob alone makes me interested. If nobody else has heard it, maybe I could be a guinea pig for once.


----------



## modjo

trumpethead said:


> I don't think in this situation **** is being purposely misleading. I believe there are two BA"s inside as stated just that one is a Chinese version and the other the well known Knowles..They have too much to lose by misleading on purpose. I'm just hoping that if there is a problem the sellers Wil do the right thing and replace the ones that they already sold with no issues or further stress to customers. Good customer service is how you keep customers and they know that Head-Fi is watching on this one.


 
  


jescereal said:


>


 
  
 Yes, QC is their main issue. If they can improve this matter (better design and marketing campaign, perhaps) I believe **** have the potential to be a well-known company.


----------



## 1clearhead

to.m said:


> Welcome to the club! I am afraid things can get only worse here with time and a never-ending stream of new earphones
> 
> Waiting for Urbanfun too and Kinera BA05, btw is 1clearhead the only headfier who has the Kinera?


 
  
 .....Yea, it does feel kind of lonely with my Kinera BD05. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






leobigfield said:


> Has anyone seem the new Vsonic GR07X? It seems an improved version of the classic GR07. I loved the classic but felt it was getting behind at the crowded $99 market. The new version costs about $199 but depending on the improvements...
> 
> Anyone?


 
  
 They've been out for a while here in China......the only thing that changed was that it has replaceable wires now with an even smaller balanced jack for professional use on DACS, headphone amplifiers, etc....
  


trumpethead said:


> I don't think in this situation **** is being purposely misleading. I believe there are two BA"s inside as stated just that one is a Chinese version and the other the well known Knowles..They have too much to lose by misleading on purpose. I'm just hoping that if there is a problem the sellers Wil do the right thing and replace the ones that they already sold with no issues or further stress to customers. Good customer service is how you keep customers and they know that Head-Fi is watching on this one.


 
  
 I've been burning my DTS PLUS for several days now, and up until now they're not defective in any way. But, it's a little misleading others that are stating that they're not as good as one may think. I took a half hour listen to them this morning and I must say....they change drastically for the better; bass and extended sub-bass comes out! and the midrange and treble incredibly becomes refined!!! By far, these sound best for me with wide-bore tips! Transparency on top! Totally, YES!
 .....The trick is BURN THEM IN!!!


----------



## modjo

slim311 said:


> I haven't followed this thread in a while, so my apologies if this has been mentioned before, I did a brief search and didn't find anything. I was browsing Ali today and stumbled across this amp:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Red-Beard-ultra-thin-portable-amp-HiFi-amp-47-amp/32724844041.html
> 
> Looks interesting with the retracting volume knob. I don't read chinese, but it appears to only be 50mW, although not specified at what impedance. At this price though, might be worth a risk, maybe I could use it with my phone or my Fuze. The volume knob alone makes me interested. If nobody else has heard it, maybe I could be a guinea pig for once.


 
  
 About the same size as Hidizs AP100. The volume knob looks nice.
 I'm in.


----------



## wastan

modjo said:


> About the same size as Hidizs AP100. The volume knob looks nice.
> I'm in.




The retracting volume knob seems cool but wouldn't it be an unnecessary failure point compared to a fixed knob?


----------



## Mozu

leobigfield said:


> Has anyone seem the new Vsonic GR07X? It seems an improved version of the classic GR07. I loved the classic but felt it was getting behind at the crowded $99 market. The new version costs about $199 but depending on the improvements...
> 
> Anyone?


 
 I have them. If you like the basic GR07 sound sig, they're worth every penny. Smoother highs, more forward vocals, MUCH deeper soundstage, phenomenal levels of separation.


----------



## nhlean96

1clearhead said:


> .....Yea, it does feel kind of lonely with my Kinera BD05.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've been shopping on taobao for years and no complaint so far. I'm surprised that there's so much complaint about AE sellers. Maybe I'm lucky.


----------



## SuperMAG

1clearhead, u make comparassions in all areas with **** 4in1 woth ur dt2+. Thank u.


----------



## leobigfield

mozu said:


> I have them. If you like the basic GR07 sound sig, they're worth every penny. Smoother highs, more forward vocals, MUCH deeper soundstage, phenomenal levels of separation.


 
 Thanks for the answer. Do you have any other single DD in that price range to compare, like the MEE Pinnacle?


----------



## Cinder

leobigfield said:


> Thanks for the answer. Do you have any other single DD in that price range to compare, like the MEE Pinnacle?


 
 If you are looking for a $99 IEM that can compete with the already well-priced $200 Pinnacle, you are gonna have a bad time.


----------



## leobigfield

cinder said:


> If you are looking for a $99 IEM that can compete with the already well-priced $200 Pinnacle, you are gonna have a bad time.


 
 The GR07X costs the exact same price, $199...


----------



## 1clearhead

supermag said:


> 1clearhead, u make comparassions in all areas with **** 4in1 woth ur dt2+. Thank u.


 

 OK, I'll get around it sometime next week.


----------



## trumpethead

holypal said:


> If we don't
> 
> If we don't go to get the parcel, after 14 days, the post office will eventually return it to Jim/HCK without any cost. But is it morally correct?



I can't speak on whether it is morally correct or not but it could cause you problem down the road if there is not tracking info to prove that it got back to them. I still want to see what they sound like and if things are not correct I am sure that Jim/HcK will make it Right. I have bought a lot of product from him and I'm sure that he wants that to continue..plus I don't feel like this is deliberate deception so it's in the sellers best interest to do the right thing.


----------



## Akmola Lola

trumpethead said:


> I can't speak on whether it is morally correct or not but it could cause you problem down the road if there is not tracking info to prove that it got back to them. I still want to see what they sound like and if things are not correct I am sure that Jim/HcK will make it Right. I have bought a lot of product from him and I'm sure that he wants that to continue..plus I don't feel like this is deliberate deception so it's in the sellers best interest to do the right thing.



 
Agreed, plus in some places or in some cases we have no idea whether or not the post office will actually return the parcel, it might be stored somewhere for an uncertain amount of time until they eventually return it, at that point of time it might not even be relevant anymore.. i think sellers like jim and xxxxxx are negotiable... i had bought a set of cases from jim last time with free shipping, after a month plus i didnt get it, he gives me option to whether send again or refund.. i opted for re-sent and with a different courier comp and i got the shipment.


----------



## Shawn71

akmola lola said:


> Agreed, plus in some places or in some cases we have no idea whether or not the post office will actually return the parcel, it might be stored somewhere for an uncertain amount of time until they eventually return it, at that point of time it might not even be relevant anymore.. i think sellers like jim and easy are negotiable... i had bought a set of cases from jim last time with free shipping, after a month plus i didnt get it, he gives me option to whether send again or refund.. i opted for re-sent and with a different courier comp and i got the shipment.




Its not a "easy" going to remind one & everyone about the banned store from ali and their stuffs......coz many dont visit here often and they really dont know about it.


----------



## Akmola Lola

edited my comments.. sorry i was offline for quite long time, noticed something n changed of thread but dont know exactly what.
what i want to convey is that its a risk to rely on auto return by postal company.. buyers can try to negotiate with sellers on issues if any. gonna leave it at that. sorry again.


----------



## modjo

Quote: 





wastan said:


> The retracting volume knob seems cool but wouldn't it be an unnecessary failure point compared to a fixed knob?


 
 Just got a user impression from the local forum. 
  
 "Soundstage narrowed  & detail decreased a bit, smoothen the high, tighten the low and a quite significant improvement on the vocal"


----------



## Cinder

leobigfield said:


> The GR07X costs the exact same price, $199...


 
 GR07X is built from a brittle and proven-to-be unreliable material
  
 GR07X does not have truly detachable cables
  
 GR07X has a mediocre warranty made worse by the lack of competent english-speaking employees
  
 I fail to see how an unproven and untested IEM with obvious design flaws from a company that released a $99 earphone that breaks in under a year is anywhere near to competing with the Pinnacle. Furthermore, OP said he wanted something in the *$99 *range, not the $200 range, so the GR07X is irrelevant anyways.


----------



## fonkepala

mozu said:


> I have them. If you like the basic GR07 sound sig, they're worth every penny. Smoother highs, more forward vocals, MUCH deeper soundstage, phenomenal levels of separation.


 
  
 Never had the chance to try the GR07. Where did you buy the GR07X from?
  
  


cinder said:


> GR07X is built from a brittle and proven-to-be unreliable material
> 
> GR07X does not have truly detachable cables
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have the P1 and while they do sound great to me & have a lot going for it, alas it is not defect-free. Earlier on, several users had issues with the cable and/or the connector, whereby sound would cut out. More recently, there are reports of cosmetic issues..the brushed finish on the earpieces would rub off and come off totally. MeeAudio has been gracious enough in providing replacements for the first issue, not sure about what has been done for the second one.


----------



## To.M

1clearhead said:


> .....Yea, it does feel kind of lonely with my Kinera BD05.




Soon your loneliness should end then  at least two new owners of BD05 will join your one-man club  and from what you write about them: "great wide soundstage with realistic sounding vocals" there is a chance that we will be quite happy with them


----------



## 1clearhead

to.m said:


> Soon your loneliness should end then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 And though the housing looks a little cheap, it's a hybrid with detachable cables!....I'll take these over the ZST anyday just on SQ! ....Just my 2 pesos.


----------



## Billl27

Tried to buy the **** dt2. There was none in stock do to "factory development issues"

I can't tell if it's just an excuse or maybe they know there's a problem in the form of a fake driver.


----------



## CoiL

hoerlurar said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Audio signal path is positive(signal) > driver (which translates signal to ears& brain as sound) > ground. Ground cable impedance comes after driver and isn`t affecting signal path that ends up in our ears. Source is "pushing" signal one way and "pulling" it other way (ground). If for rough example signal would travel from both, ground and positive, to driver, then it would make more sense that ground is also affecting sound re-produced by driver.
> ...


 
 Thanks for explaining. Will educate myself little more in that audio chain impedance effect.
 Actually, isn`t ground cable impedance effect provable by simple test? - one cable with low impedance ground and other cable with very high impedance ground, both cables having same low impedance positive signal cable. If there is difference heard, then it would prove that ground cable affects sound also.


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> Thanks for explaining. Will educate myself little more in that audio chain impedance effect.
> Actually, isn`t ground cable impedance effect provable by simple test? - one cable with low impedance ground and other cable with very high impedance ground, both cables having same low impedance positive signal cable. If there is difference heard, then it would prove that ground cable affects sound also.


 
  
 Quote:


saoshyant said:


> Never personally been a fan of reductio ad absurdum, but either way this is more a discussion for the sound science forum.


----------



## cllee

@crabdog @jon parker @TwinACStacks 
  
 any inputs on tk13 vs moni one ?.sorry i tried searching back old thread its not easy to find the ones with the conversation and compiled it .
  
 thanks as usual


----------



## candy287

i've contacted the seller of my dt2 plus and still waiting for them to response. hopefully i get a refund , i was very excited when i purchase them now all that hype is gone and just frustration. I've held off from buying on 11.11 sale because i got the dt2 now im back for searching a new triple driver iem. Any iem close to the sound for tf10?


----------



## crabdog

cllee said:


> @crabdog @jon parker @TwinACStacks
> 
> any inputs on tk13 vs moni one ?.sorry i tried searching back old thread its not easy to find the ones with the conversation and compiled it .
> 
> thanks as usual


 
 My Moni One is still in transit and I've never heard the tk13  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely give some impressions once I have the Moni though.


----------



## Ahmad313

Anybody here have experience with LA-A3S , i am planning to upgrade my " unmentionable " iem and really interested in A3S,
 are these A3S will be a upgrade or not,???
 Any advvice/ suggestions will be appreciated , thanks .


----------



## MuZo2

May be you should wait for LZ-A4


----------



## Ahmad313

muzo2 said:


> May be you should wait for LZ-A4


 
 That's will be so nice , 
 any idea about their launching date ,???


----------



## crabdog

ahmad313 said:


> That's will be so nice ,
> any idea about their launching date ,???


 
 It will be soon. First impressions should be up in a few days. Also, have you considered the Moni One? Very similar in appearance to the 'other' one and same driver config with supposedly less peaky treble.


----------



## xanlamin

polychroma23 said:


> Just received my new goodies and here are my OOTB impressions.
> 
> *MusicMaker TKH1*
> One word: bassy. That sub-bass and mid-bass bump is noticeable and it really works to make the sound full. Somehow V-shaped. Despite its bassy nature, it doesn't get muddy. The mids and treble take a bit of a step back, but it still shows. Male vocals sound great, and so are female vocals (though the mid-bass bump might interfere at times). You can hear lots of detail, which is pretty impressive for a single DD IEM. Soundstage is wide but doesn't beat Havi's. I think these might just replace Havi B3P1 as my top performer.
> ...


 
  
 If you like the Einsear T2, you will certainly like the Einsear FIX. I think I'm probably the only one in this forum to own it since there is no thread or post about it! The best $50 I have spent so far on China earphones! Mightily impressed with it.


----------



## audio123

LZ A4 is out.


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> LZ A4 is out.


 
 WOW,  they looks so cool,  
 from where you get these pics, ???  
 link please ,


----------



## robervaul

audio, where are the earbud nozzles ?


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have a pair for review of the LZ A4 on the way. Just ordered them Today.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> It will be soon. First impressions should be up in a few days. Also, have you considered the Moni One? Very similar in appearance to the 'other' one and same driver config with supposedly less peaky treble.


 
 I already had read good impressions about Moni One and K1 but i don't think they are an upgrade to " X " so i think it is better if I spend my money on a something truly upgrade and i am not that treble sensitive and I using my " X " with black filter which enhance the upper frequencies.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i just got my **** dt2+. i have no idea whether they have a fake BA or not and have no intention of tearing 'em apart to check, but OOTB and pre burn-in they're pretty damn impressive. immediate reactions: bright, very, very detailed, sparkly high end, deep controlled subbass, cymbals and pianos reproduced very clearly and naturally.
 of course i did a quick a/b with the original dt2, which look almost exactly the same. unsurprisingly, they have the same general signature and the differences are incremental rather than evolutionary--i'd say the dt+ definitely goes lower in the subbass region and has a little thicker note presentation overall (mids in particular are more fleshed out); i might hear a little more treble extension and less spikiness in the dt+ as well. take all the above with a grain of salt, since these are very early impressions and i've scarcely done any critical listening. however, to allay the fears of those anxious, potential BA--gate victims, rest assured--the dt2+ do  not suck.


----------



## Ahmad313

twinacstacks said:


> I have a pair for review of the LZ A4 on the way. Just ordered them Today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1 
 eagerly waiting for your early impressions bro.


----------



## Lurk650

billl27 said:


> Tried to buy the **** dt2. There was none in stock do to "factory development issues"
> 
> I can't tell if it's just an excuse or maybe they know there's a problem in the form of a fake driver.



It is not a fake driver. One is Knowles and one is a Chinese BA. They did have QC issues though 



cllee said:


> @crabdog
> @jon parker
> @TwinACStacks
> 
> ...




It is I who has the TK13 and the Moni. Moni is still burning in. From what I can tell though, Moni treble is more detailed and aggressive. The TK13 is laid back and detailed though.


----------



## audio123

@robervaul @Ahmad313


----------



## TwinACStacks

ahmad313 said:


> +1
> eagerly waiting for your early impressions bro.


 





 Thanx Bro. early Christmas for me. Usually around 15 days, I figure by the end of Nov. I should have my hot little hands on them.
  
 Personally I feel the Moni One is an improved version of "X" maybe a side-Grade, but I still don't have a handle on the Magaosi K1 yet. Little looser Bass, but the Female Vocal Range is to die for as they are a tad more mid-centric. Plenty of depth in the Lows though.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Audio, You need to erase that link before someone flags your post. That is a Banned seller. There is another seller who has them, but he hasn't uploaded them to his store front yet as far as I know. It's where I am getting mine from.
  








 TWIN


----------



## audio123

twinacstacks said:


> Audio, You need to erase that link before someone flags your post. That is a Banned seller. There is another seller who has them, but he hasn't uploaded them to his store as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 alright. nowadays i only buy my chinese gears from penon audio and lend me ur ears as they are the best sellers imo


----------



## bhazard

If the LZ-A4 did not change significantly compared to the prototype that was toured, it won't be that good of a value. The SW3 runs circles around the A4 prototype at that price level.
  
 The main issue was that 7 of the 9 filters sounded awful. If LZ fixed that, and can compete with the FLC8S in SQ now (it couldn't before), then it will be a winner.
  
 We'll just have to see.


----------



## trumpethead

loomisjohnson said:


> i just got my **** dt2+. i have no idea whether they have a fake BA or not and have no intention of tearing 'em apart to check, but OOTB and pre burn-in they're pretty damn impressive. immediate reactions: bright, very, very detailed, sparkly high end, deep controlled subbass, cymbals and pianos reproduced very clearly and naturally.
> of course i did a quick a/b with the original dt2, which look almost exactly the same. unsurprisingly, they have the same general signature and the differences are incremental rather than evolutionary--i'd say the dt+ definitely goes lower in the subbass region and has a little thicker note presentation overall (mids in particular are more fleshed out); i might hear a little more treble extension and less spikiness in the dt+ as well. take all the above with a grain of salt, since these are very early impressions and i've scarcely done any critical listening. however, to allay the fears of those anxious, potential BA--gate victims, rest assured--the dt2+ do  not suck.



Man that's good to hear. Expecting mine today as well, will try to give some ootb impressions, not as eloquent as yours of course lol but I'll try my best...hopefully the BA gate was an isolated incident and all is well. I never did believe that it was a deliberate attempt to defraud...Thanks


----------



## Ahmad313

It's looks like the A4 has a open back and that rings type thing will be adjusted to the back, 
 anyway very unique design .


----------



## TwinACStacks

ahmad313 said:


> It's looks like the A4 has a open back and that rings type thing will be adjusted to the back,
> anyway very unique design .


 






 I'm just hoping it's not as big as it looks. It would weigh a ton...
  








 TWIN


----------



## Ahmad313

twinacstacks said:


> I'm just hoping it's not as big as it looks. It would weigh a ton...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No doubt it is a weighty thig,  
 The weight of shell is 30g which is to much i think.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> If the LZ-A4 did not change significantly compared to the prototype that was toured, it won't be that good of a value. The SW3 runs circles around the A4 prototype at that price level.
> 
> The main issue was that 7 of the 9 filters sounded awful. If LZ fixed that, and can compete with the FLC8S in SQ now (it couldn't before), then it will be a winner.
> 
> We'll just have to see.


 





 Bummer Haz.  The SWIII is going to be rather hard to top in it's price range now that they have it below $250.
  
 I'm hoping for the Best. The size in the pics scares me a little though....
  
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Ahmad313

twinacstacks said:


> I'm hoping for the Best. The size in the pics scares me a little though....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's hard to say anything until someone physically touch them but one thing is clear they will not be a most comfortable iem.


----------



## mochill

I got a great price for the lz-a4


----------



## leobigfield

> Originally Posted by *leobigfield*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


cinder said:


> GR07X is built from a brittle and proven-to-be unreliable material
> 
> GR07X does not have truly detachable cables
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, guess you are a little lost in the conversation. I am the "OP" of the answer you are chiming in and as a fan of the classic GR07 i asked if anyone here has listened to the *new, recently released GR07X. *After the response i get from @Mozu, i asked if he could compare it to another single dinamic in it's price range (GR07X costs $199) so i gave the example of the pinnacle P1.* *Also, my GR07 classic stayed with me for almost five years in good working condition something that even my ortofon E-Q5 couldn't accomplish with it's machined Aluminum body, detachable cable does not necessarily means better and discussing warranty was never a point in sound comparisons questions in head-fi. GR07 has a great history as the first highly acclaimed chinese-giant-killer IEM back in it's time that's why my high hopes for the GR07X.
  
 Now I fail to see how are you soooo sure about the GR07X not competing with others offerings without even listening to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


fonkepala said:


> Never had the chance to try the GR07. Where did you buy the GR07X from?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the P1 and while they do sound great to me & have a lot going for it, alas it is not defect-free. Earlier on, several users had issues with the cable and/or the connector, whereby sound would cut out. More recently, there are reports of cosmetic issues..the brushed finish on the earpieces would rub off and come off totally. MeeAudio has been gracious enough in providing replacements for the first issue, not sure about what has been done for the second one.


 
  
 I saw them at LMUER site. Here is the link:

 http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic-gr07x/?setCurrencyId=2


----------



## Mozu

leobigfield said:


> Well, guess you are a little lost in the conversation. I am the "OP" of the answer you are chiming in and as a fan of the classic GR07 i asked if anyone here has listened to the *new, recently released GR07X. *After the response i get from @Mozu, i asked if he could compare it to another single dinamic in it's price range (GR07X costs $199) so i gave the example of the pinnacle P1.* *Also, my GR07 classic stayed with me for almost five years in good working condition something that even my ortofon E-Q5 couldn't accomplish with it's machined Aluminum body, detachable cable does not necessarily means better and discussing warranty was never a point in sound comparisons questions in head-fi. GR07 has a great history as the first highly acclaimed chinese-giant-killer IEM back in it's time that's why my high hopes for the GR07X.
> 
> Now I fail to see how are you soooo sure about the GR07X not competing with others offerings without even listening to them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 My Mk.Is lasted me four years with zero problems until I caught the cable on a cabinet doorknob.

 And no, after messing with some other brands and spending $600 ($700?) on CIEMs chasing that upgrade from the 07, I sat around waiting for the VSD7. And while the 07X might be the consolation prize, but it's a fine one. Easily my favorite headphone to date.


----------



## Cinder

leobigfield said:


> Well, guess you are a little lost in the conversation. I am the "OP" of the answer you are chiming in and as a fan of the classic GR07 i asked if anyone here has listened to the *new, recently released GR07X. *After the response i get from @Mozu, i asked if he could compare it to another single dinamic in it's price range (GR07X costs $199) so i gave the example of the pinnacle P1.* *Also, my GR07 classic stayed with me for almost five years in good working condition something that even my ortofon E-Q5 couldn't accomplish with it's machined Aluminum body, detachable cable does not necessarily means better and discussing warranty was never a point in sound comparisons questions in head-fi. GR07 has a great history as the first highly acclaimed chinese-giant-killer IEM back in it's time that's why my high hopes for the GR07X.
> 
> Now I fail to see how are you soooo sure about the GR07X not competing with others offerings without even listening to them.
> 
> ...


 
 Ah, I must have misread the question. Either way though, I am glad that your GR07 has lasted for so long. Many, many other  owners are not nearly as lucky. I was simply stating that trying to find something that can compete with the Pinnacle for half the price is a silly endeavor. 
  
 I don't need to listen to the IEM to make a statement regarding the track record of the durability of a the manufacturer's products.


----------



## mysacisanorange (Dec 6, 2022)

Q


----------



## trumpethead

loomisjohnson said:


> i just got my **** dt2+. i have no idea whether they have a fake BA or not and have no intention of tearing 'em apart to check, but OOTB and pre burn-in they're pretty damn impressive. immediate reactions: bright, very, very detailed, sparkly high end, deep controlled subbass, cymbals and pianos reproduced very clearly and naturally.
> of course i did a quick a/b with the original dt2, which look almost exactly the same. unsurprisingly, they have the same general signature and the differences are incremental rather than evolutionary--i'd say the dt+ definitely goes lower in the subbass region and has a little thicker note presentation overall (mids in particular are more fleshed out); i might hear a little more treble extension and less spikiness in the dt+ as well. take all the above with a grain of salt, since these are very early impressions and i've scarcely done any critical listening. however, to allay the fears of those anxious, potential BA--gate victims, rest assured--the dt2+ do  not suck.



Just got my DT2+ out of the mailbox and 20 minutes in I would have to echo the comments that were stated above. Deep bass, mids a bit more fleshed out than 4 in 1. Minimal to no sibilance and the highs are a bit tamer than 4 in 1. Vocals are set a bit back in the mix but not too much. Easier to listen to than 4 in1...Clarity and details are starting to show through. As was said take with a grain of salt As this is the initial listen. Popped on the large red core tips and got a good seal. Overall impression so far so good. With burn in I believe these will be stellar and an improvement on the 4 in 1.


----------



## jescereal

I'm loving the PT15's so much more than I thought. I didn't think I'd love earbuds this much. They're perfect for when I'm not in the mood of sticking something into my canal. Now I'm looking into Venture Electronics's high end earbuds.
  
 To those with PT15's, does the "Quality" section subbass audio from this site http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php make the earbuds make a slight rattling noise? Mine do, but I have not heard it in real use so I'm not worried.


----------



## Majin

trumpethead said:


> Just got my DT2+ out of the mailbox and 20 minutes in I would have to echo the comments that were stated above. Deep bass, mids a bit more fleshed out than 4 in 1. Minimal to no sibilance and the highs are a bit tamer than 4 in 1. Vocals are set a bit back in the mix but not too much. Easier to listen to than 4 in1...Clarity and details are starting to show through. As was said take with a grain of salt As this is the initial listen. Popped on the large red core tips and got a good seal. Overall impression so far so good. With burn in I believe these will be stellar and an improvement on the 4 in 1.


 
  
 worthy improvement over the 4 in 1 or just a minor one?


----------



## Skullophile

candy287 said:


> i've contacted the seller of my dt2 plus and still waiting for them to response. hopefully i get a refund , i was very excited when i purchase them now all that hype is gone and just frustration. I've held off from buying on 11.11 sale because i got the dt2 now im back for searching a new triple driver iem. Any iem close to the sound for tf10?


i used to own TF10 and the closest thing I've heard would be the 
T-Peos Altone 200. It's V shaped, tight bass with some slam and sizzling (in a very good way) highs, smaller soundstage from memory.


----------



## cllee

@Lurk650 
  
 thanks,do update us on it .any huge tier difference.would you put the tk13 and moni on same level (atm ).how is their treble and warmness etc.any treble sensitive people issues? .


----------



## trumpethead

majin said:


> worthy improvement over the 4 in 1 or just a minor one?



Hard to tell with just that initial listen. The 4 in 1 is very good in its own right and does some things better at this stage..better soundstage, better resolution but that may change after burn in of Dt2+...


----------



## mebaali

After a week's usage, I've started to love my 4in1s more than how I thought of them OOTB.
  
 Of all the earphones that I have in my collection, I feel these (re)produces the most details that I could hear off (works fantastically well for Tamil music of 80s which mainly used extensive orchestration setups).
  
 Meanwhile, eagerly waiting for the arrival of Moni One (which is still in transit and yet to leave China 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
  
 Also, very much interested in knowing what @Lurk650 thinks of Moni one against his two heavyweight IEMs (TK13 and D*2), though


----------



## jescereal

I'm going to try and give my impressions on the PT15. I'm not very good at describing sound, but I'll try my best!
  
 Build quality is 5/5. They're not plastic...but ceramic? Metal maybe? They feel really solid with good weight to them, but don't feel heavy in the ears. 
 They are very wide diameter, and without the foam they can get painful if your earhole (lol) is small. 
  
 The sound is phenomenal. I've never considered earbuds and thought I'd never have a good use for them since iems are "superior" (or so I thought).
  
 The sound is very...big sounding. I often forget I'm wearing earbuds and get surprised when I hear an outside noise and realize they're not blocking outside noise.
  
 Mids are absolutely awesome. Coming from so many v-shaped sound signatures, the mids really were always tin-can like sounding. I can't go back. Voices are soo smooth sounding and natural. Without the foam tips and with small earholes (like me) where the earbuds don't sit and "seal" as ideally (yeah I know they don't really seal), the upper mids might be a bit high.. If I push them back in, it goes away. It also goes away completely with the donut hole foam since it makes a better "seal". The foam also gives a bit more thump and more low-end to the voices. 
  
 Highs are...rolled over? I think that's what it means. It doesn't sound quite as "pssssst" as my BA driver iems, but they have enough clarity and detail that makes them sound crisp. Very surprisingly clear and detailed. I didn't think a dynamic driver at this price could sound so good.
  
 There's liight subbass, really little, more if you really pump up the volume or use foam.
  
 The midbass is better, still quiet and more in the back of all the music, but is easily distinguishable from everything. Kick drums thump and bass guitar lines are audible, but as these are earbuds, its VERY bass light. Personally, I prefer light bass. I'm very comfortable with the amount of bass these have and I dont find myself wanting more.
  
 Separation is great, and the soundstage is great. Nothing I throw at it sounds congested.
  
 All in all, I'm extremely happy with my purchase. A lot of times I don't want something in my earcanal and these earbuds are a great option. 
  
 In summary, I'd call them very natural and smooth sounding.
  
 I'm now considering Venture Electronics VE ZEN's. (Though I can't imagine it being $100 better! But they have to be right? That's why I'm curious. These are only my first nice earbuds.)


----------



## 1clearhead

loomisjohnson said:


> i just got my **** dt2+. i have no idea whether they have a fake BA or not and have no intention of tearing 'em apart to check, but OOTB and pre burn-in they're pretty damn impressive. immediate reactions: bright, very, very detailed, sparkly high end, deep controlled subbass, cymbals and pianos reproduced very clearly and naturally.
> of course i did a quick a/b with the original dt2, which look almost exactly the same. unsurprisingly, they have the same general signature and the differences are incremental rather than evolutionary--i'd say the dt+ definitely goes lower in the subbass region and has a little thicker note presentation overall (mids in particular are more fleshed out); i might hear a little more treble extension and less spikiness in the dt+ as well. take all the above with a grain of salt, since these are very early impressions and i've scarcely done any critical listening. however, to allay the fears of those anxious, potential BA--gate victims, rest assured--the dt2+ do  not suck.


 
 +1 I could not have said it any better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....That's why I tell the DTS PLUS owners to burn, baby burn them in!!!
  


mysacisanorange said:


> Has anyone tried the ISK MDH9000's?
> 
> ISK is the brother company of Takstar, and we all love the pro80's and hi2050's.
> 
> I was wondering if these are any good. There aren't that many reviews of them though.


 
  
 Yup! They're very good, indeed! I wrote a review on them on the Takstar (plus other Chinese headphones) thread.
  
 But, I also wrote a mini impression about them on my Profile (front page).....
  
 ISK MDH9000 (closed back) (soundstage is wide, big, and extremely clear from end to end with a broad bass response, excellent vocals and precise hi-end details that makes for the best DJ headphones I've ever experienced).
 Hope this helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


majin said:


> worthy improvement over the 4 in 1 or just a minor one?


 
  
 Actually, they're just two different type sound signatures. They are both good, just different flavors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


trumpethead said:


> Hard to tell with just that initial listen. The 4 in 1 is very good in its own right and does some things better at this stage..better soundstage, better resolution but that may change after burn in of Dt2+...


 
  
 I'm getting the same thing at the moment.....still burning them in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....they are both worth every penny!
  


jescereal said:


> I'm going to try and give my impressions on the PT15. I'm not very good at describing sound, but I'll try my best!
> 
> Build quality is 5/5. They're not plastic...but ceramic? Metal maybe? They feel really solid with good weight to them, but don't feel heavy in the ears.
> They are very wide diameter, and without the foam they can get painful if your earhole (lol) is small.
> ...


 
  
 My initial impression are basically the same.....still burning them in, as well. Hopefully, later in the near future I'll provide my thoughts versus the TY HI-Z and the VE MONK's.


----------



## Lurk650

Still don't have a time to sit down and do a full review for the Moni but a few more impressions, they aren't quite what I thought they were. 
  
 The treble is forward, more so than bass but it makes them oh so detailed and airy. S's can get a bit harsh but only on tracks that are poorly recorded. 
  
 Bass is a bit on the neutral side, very well controlled. If you crave more bass, which will make it a bit more balanced, just put some tape over the tiny little port on the bottom of each nozzle. Bass jumps up by a good amount. 
  
 I did lots of tip rolling, was settling on the Large Spiral Dots but they kept falling out of my ears, decided to try Large bore Bi Flange tips I have in my collection. Works like a charm. Solid seal that stays in place.


----------



## slim311

modjo said:


> Just got a user impression from the local forum.
> 
> "Soundstage narrowed  & detail decreased a bit
> , smoothen the high, tighten the low and a quite significant improvement on the vocal"




Interesting. Thanks for the info. Guess I'll order one of these when I get paid next week, don't really need it, but intrigued by the volume knob if nothing else.


----------



## notamethlab

lurk650 said:


> Still don't have a time to sit down and do a full review for the Moni but a few more impressions, they aren't quite what I thought they were.
> 
> The treble is forward, more so than bass but it makes them oh so detailed and airy. S's can get a bit harsh but only on tracks that are poorly recorded.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the impressions, I'm looking forward to listening to my pair


----------



## VinceHill24

Got my **** DT2+ and PT15 and got 'impressed' by their 'excellent' QC. Great job **** for ruining my day. Never had i experienced removing the whole MMCX socket from the earphone instead for trying to remove the MMCX cable. So now my left earpiece is unusable. I bought the ones without cable and realised there could be some connection issue initially (on and off sound) before i attempted to remove the cable which was attached very tightly to the connection. I tried to use more force and here i am...
Am satisfied with the PT15 anyway. And for sound wise, brief listening on Dt2+ it is very different to the 4in1, darker richer sound as opposed to brighter 4in1, smooth treble unlike 4in1 and much more bass than 4in1 Now i'm gonna wait for god knows how long for replacement pair to come.


----------



## bjaardker

trumpethead said:


> Mine should be here within a few days. They still haven't stated what's actually wrong with them and I'm curious to see what they sound like ootb. One person stated that they liked them and they stated opening up with some playtime.. Not enough people have gotten theirs yet so I don't want to jump to conclusions without hearing them myself..Then I will contact Jim/HcK.




The opening up stopped. At this point it just sounds like an unbalanced, extremely mid forward IEM. Soundstage mediocre to average at best. Still veiled and congested. 

Having a blown high pass makes sense.


----------



## polychroma23

xanlamin said:


> If you like the Einsear T2, you will certainly like the Einsear FIX. I think I'm probably the only one in this forum to own it since there is no thread or post about it! The best $50 I have spent so far on China earphones! Mightily impressed with it.


 
  
 Can't seem to find Einsear FIX in AE. Got a link?


----------



## polychroma23

Been burning in MM TKH1 for about 10 hours. Soundstage wider, bass is very well controlled now but with mids and treble still a tad behind it. Bass is nothing like I've ever heard before. It hits deeply with punch and authority. Good bass extension, great bass texture. Though, I think extreme bassheads should look somewhere else.
  
 Compared to Havi B3P1, MM's vocals are better and smoother IMO. Havis and TKH1 are of different species though. Havis are for analytical listening with that acclaimed spacious stage, while TKH1 offers a super fun listen, which makes it very enjoyable for listening to pop, EDM, and whatnot. I use HCK foam tips, tames the bass and brings details forward making it a bit neutral.


----------



## anticute

I've been away for a while. Skimmed through the last 100+ posts that I hadn't read yet, but I've probably missed something. 
  
 Lately, I've managed to stay pretty content with my K7XX at home and my Ety HF3 on the move, but now the HF3's are starting to have an issue with the cable starting to crack. They still work fine, but it feels like I should start to look for a replacement just in case.
  
 So basically, what I'm looking for is something similar to my ety's, same level of isolation, same level of micro details etc etc. Could have a touch more sub/low bass. IEMs that require you to use the cable "up" and around your ears usually don't work that well for me, since the angle of the nozzle rarely makes it possible for me to get a good fit.
  
 I was looking at the Ety ER4XR, but was interested if anyone has found a similar Chinese IEM for less $$$


----------



## Vishal

Don't know about others but I am eagerly waiting for the next iem from D**M. 
The mighty d3. 

Happy listening.


----------



## leobigfield

anticute said:


> I've been away for a while. Skimmed through the last 100+ posts that I hadn't read yet, but I've probably missed something.
> 
> Lately, I've managed to stay pretty content with my K7XX at home and my Ety HF3 on the move, but now the HF3's are starting to have an issue with the cable starting to crack. They still work fine, but it feels like I should start to look for a replacement just in case.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Probably not the same isolation but maybe the Hisound audio HA-2 would be a good start point. @HiFiChris with some comparisons with an ety:

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/hisoundaudio-ha-2/reviews/15447


----------



## TwoPalms

Seller cancel my dt2+ order  Any suggestion iem/earbud equal dt+ price?


----------



## polychroma23

Nope, nope. I take my statement back: "I think extreme bassheads should look somewhere else."
  
 EQ'd the bass all the way up both in device and player equalizers, maxed out all the bass boost options, and when it's time for bassdrop of The Hills by The Weeknd. Wow, it definitely turned on the basshead within me. It manages to achieve extreme basshead levels of bass with no traces of that weird driver sound all bassheads are familiar with.


----------



## Dat HG

Quote:


twopalms said:


> Seller cancel my dt2+ order
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 same here, easy shop suggest i wait for a new version, but how long do i have to wait


----------



## raszcagalJK

vincehill24 said:


> Got my **** DT2+ and PT15 and got 'impressed' by their 'excellent' QC. Great job **** for ruining my day. Never had i experienced removing the whole MMCX socket from the earphone instead for trying to remove the MMCX cable. So now my left earpiece is unusable. I bought the ones without cable and realised there could be some connection issue initially (on and off sound) before i attempted to remove the cable which was attached very tightly to the connection. I tried to use more force and here i am...
> Am satisfied with the PT15 anyway. And for sound wise, brief listening on Dt2+ it is very different to the 4in1, darker richer sound as opposed to brighter 4in1, smooth treble unlike 4in1 and much more bass than 4in1 Now i'm gonna wait for god knows how long for replacement pair to come.


 
 Better be extra careful guys when removing MMCX cables on **** products. It also happened to my 4in1 (and also another member here, I couldn't recall his name).


----------



## Ahmad313

vishal said:


> Don't know about others but I am eagerly waiting for the next iem from D**M.
> The mighty d3.
> 
> Happy listening.


 
 Same here bro ,,,,


----------



## gemmoglock

ahmad313 said:


> Same here bro ,,,,


 
 I know their sound isn't entirely the same and the price range too but you guys need to consider KZ at this rate.... Haha!


----------



## xanlamin

polychroma23 said:


> Can't seem to find Einsear FIX in AE. Got a link?


 
  
 I got it from Taobao.
  
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.DeUXOv&id=533046876598&_u=h11n6jtp5c65
  
 I'm putting up mine for sale in the FS thread if you are keen.


----------



## polychroma23

xanlamin said:


> I got it from Taobao.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.DeUXOv&id=533046876598&_u=h11n6jtp5c65
> 
> I'm putting up mine for sale in the FS thread if you are keen.


 
  
 Thanks for the link. Just wondering. how do they stack up against other IEMs in the sub-50 dollar price range?


----------



## xanlamin

polychroma23 said:


> Thanks for the link. Just wondering. how do they stack up against other IEMs in the sub-50 dollar price range?


 
  
 I have a few 100-300 dollar IEMs and I would say they would compare at around 200 dollar range.


----------



## VinceHill24

raszcagaljk said:


> Better be extra careful guys when removing MMCX cables on **** products. It also happened to my 4in1 (and also another member here, I couldn't recall his name).


I've put in extra care while removing it but it won't work so i had to use more force. I realised **** products mostly have weak MMCX joint as my 4in1 also faced the same issue whereby the mmcx socket was poorly done. They make good sounding products but bad QC's gonna get them bad reputation if they don't improve.


----------



## Novaeddie

dat hg said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> twopalms said:
> ...


 
 Mine as well. Already have 4in1 so wondering what else to go with. BOSSHIFI B3 or **** UEs? Anyone have any other recommendations?
  
 I will just order the DT2+ again when they are released.


----------



## CoiL

Better go for **** UEs. I tried Bosshifi B3 and while it sounded quite good, **** 4in1 sounds much more HQ sounding and detailed. But if You prefer smoother, V-shaped and somewhat natural mids with fatigue free listening, then BOSS B3 is good IEM.


----------



## VinceHill24

Legendary DUNU is back!
http://detail.m.tmall.com/item.htm?id=541595814533&toSite=main


----------



## MuZo2

Picture says 999Yuan and actual price is 3000?


----------



## VinceHill24

muzo2 said:


> Picture says 999Yuan and actual price is 3000?


From what i read the 999yuan is deposit for the preorder. Actual price is 3k yuan.


----------



## cllee

lurk650 said:


> Still don't have a time to sit down and do a full review for the Moni but a few more impressions, they aren't quite what I thought they were.
> 
> The treble is forward, more so than bass but it makes them oh so detailed and airy. S's can get a bit harsh but only on tracks that are poorly recorded.
> 
> ...


 

 i guess i will pickup the tk13s then.thanks alot mate.not a basehead but still would expect some bass punchyness or else like why the hybrids right


----------



## Audiolix

I have received the Kinera Bd005.  Unfortunately I had to raise an issue with the seller however as they do not contain any BA.
 I was hoping to do a comparison with the YHS 002 but its no where near IMO.


----------



## To.M

What do you mean no BA? Not working or physically non-existent? I am waiting for Kinera BD05 too, bought mine here:

http://s.aliexpress.com/mueEbEJB


----------



## Vidal

audiolix said:


> I have received the Kinera Bd005.  Unfortunately I had to raise an issue with the seller however as they do not contain any BA.
> I was hoping to do a comparison with the YHS 002 but its no where near IMO.


 
  
 I can confirm that my three pairs did, visible through the plastic. I also got to see one up close after our new dog decided to chew one. They're surprisingly heavy


----------



## Audiolix

Physically non-existent.  
 I also thought I would try the duel BA iems but the bass BA on one of them is faulty.  So not much joy with the brand to date. 
 I wonder if I'm just unlucky or there is another explanation.


----------



## To.M

BA is in the nozzles as it can be seen in the picture


So you don't see it??? 

Vidal as we can see your dog is an audio connoisseur


----------



## Cinder

audiolix said:


> I have received the Kinera Bd005.  Unfortunately I had to raise an issue with the seller however as they do not contain any BA.
> I was hoping to do a comparison with the YHS 002 but its no where near IMO.


 
 Just post a picture. That would be the easiest way for us to determine what is going on with your unit.


----------



## Vidal

> @Vidal as we can see your dog is an audio connoisseur


 
  
 That's not what I called him but it did begin with the letter C


----------



## To.M




----------



## candy287

aside from the dt2+ what other iem that has the same amount of driver is the same price range?


----------



## Audiolix

@Cinder I will pop a photo on shortly, but there is definitely no BA in the nozzle.


----------



## Audiolix

cinder said:


> Just post a picture. That would be the easiest way for us to determine what is going on with your unit.


 

 It's pretty difficult to show clearly, but the BA is conspicuous by its absence. I think this explains their pretty poor balance, How does the correct version sound? Is it worth obtaining a replacement?


----------



## Vidal

candy287 said:


> aside from the dt2+ what other iem that has the same amount of driver is the same price range?


 
  
 I wouldn't get hung up on the number of drivers, the key thing is the tuning.


----------



## To.M

Audiolix Hm, it looks like BA is missing, send the picture to the seller to see what he can say...


----------



## jescereal

Ordered the DZ9! Got the Stars version but asked for the base to be clear (instead of the smoky black). Now the wait begins. Hopefully these puppies are end game.
  
 I also got more info on the DZ8:

```
DZ8，8BA！ 4way，2 super high，2high，2middle，2 low
```
  
 Compared to the DZ9:
  

```
DZ9， 1+8 is 4 way，2 super high，2 middle high，4middle low，1 low
```
  
 So the DZ8 might be more V-shaped (I assume).


----------



## Skullophile

jescereal said:


> Ordered the DZ9! Got the Stars version but asked for the base to be clear (instead of the smoky black). Now the wait begins. Hopefully these puppies are end game.
> 
> I also got more info on the DZ8:
> 
> ...


Finally another member of the DZ9 club. Was
getting lonely!
You're in for a treat, they're that good. Sound as tall 
as it is wide, forward focused soundstage so the sound 
seems to come from in front of you. Like you're in a concert hall.
Neutral with healthy bass, mid centric, problem free sound.
Get your Spiral Dot tips ready, and prepare to upgrade your source 
to balanced! Sorry about your wallet.
These things outclass the rest of my collection by a huge margin!
Even the keggers aren't anywhere near the technical level of DZ9.
(They are twice the price and the rest though).


----------



## bhazard

The DT2+ wasn't the only IEM with QC issues this month. The Swing EC1 is also delayed due to problems.


----------



## Shawn71

candy287 said:


> aside from the dt2+ what other iem that has the same amount of driver is the same price range?




Well, Not exactly same price level but there are 2 models i can think of where their prices are ~ $10 less and $20 higher to dt+......xiaomi hybrid pro being the cheapest for $29 something and the PMV A-01 mark2 is like close to $60 tag.hope this helps!


----------



## jescereal

skullophile said:


> jescereal said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered the DZ9! Got the Stars version but asked for the base to be clear (instead of the smoky black). Now the wait begins. Hopefully these puppies are end game.
> ...


 
  
 Would you say that the highs are lacking in any way since it's so mid-focused?


----------



## Roen

Links to DZ9?


----------



## Skullophile

jescereal said:


> Would you say that the highs are lacking in any way since it's so mid-focused?


The mids are a touch forward and vocals spread out nicely right across 
the soundstage. The mids are not too forward or they would affect the highs.
The highs are crystal clear like the mids, never sounding harsh, lacking or rolled off.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

roen said:


> Links to DZ9?


 
  
 I believe this is the one they're talking about: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-NiceHCK-DZ8-In-Ear-Earphone-8BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-Printing-NiceHCK-Customized/1825606_32719903946.html


----------



## Skullophile

In my review of DZ9 I have links at the top

http://www.head-fi.org/products/gleam-audio-nicehck-1dd-8ba/reviews/16848


----------



## jescereal

whitewulfe said:


> roen said:
> 
> 
> > Links to DZ9?
> ...


 
  
 Awesome! So it's a good, balanced sound I hope, with not too much focus in one area (maybe just a bit more mid focused if I understand you correctly.)


----------



## Skullophile

jescereal said:


> Awesome! So it's a good, balanced sound I hope, with not too much focus in one area (maybe just a bit more mid focused if I understand you correctly.)


Yep, that's the DZ9! They let me enjoy the music without feeling like anything is out of place.


----------



## RedJohn456

A4 in the house! Right off the bat LZ nailed ergonomics, really easy to wear either cable up or cable down. The cable it self is very soft and supple, easy to use and not ill behaved. The A4 comes with a dizzying array of filters and accessories, with 18 possible tuning combination. The stock combination out of the box is great and it feels like an improvement over the beta iem.
  
 I picked up the box from the post office quite late in the day and haven't had time to try all the filters but I will be posting a proper first impressions post with a lot more detail in the next day or two. 
  
 Some pictures I shot with my potato phone.
  
 ​  
  ​  
  
  
  
 ​  
​  
  
 As you can see there are 18 possible tunings and so I want to have a listen to them all atleast once before I comment on the sound. I haven't even tried different tips, so some ways to go before I say anything definitive but I do like what I am hearing out of the box. Specially liking the dry midrange, really enjoying the new in flames album with the A4 at the moment. 
  
 Suffice to say, my impressions out of the box is positive. The A4 has a great build quality, decently large accessory set, a well designed cable and NO FREAKING DRIVER FLEX. Seriously this is my biggest pet peeve, I hate hearing the crunch of drivers flexing when I insert an iem. And its nice that I haven't experienced it even ONCE with the LZ A4. So hats off to LZ for nailing the design and ergonomics.
  
 Edit: Here is a more colourful representation of the tuning possibilities (*image created by me*)
  
​


----------



## WhiteWulfe

skullophile said:


> Yep, that's the DZ9! They let me enjoy the music without feeling like anything is out of place.


 
 Out of sheer curiosity, have you had a chance to listen to the DZ7 and DZX as well, and if so, would you say the DZ9 is a noticeable improvement over the DZ7?


----------



## originalsnuffy

Sometimes the practice of purchasing IEMs unheard from China can be great.  For example, based on comments on these forums, I happily purchased the LZ-A2 from NiceHCK and all was good.
  
 But sometimes buying from China can go awry.  I purchased a pair of **** 4in1 from the same vendor, NiceHCK. 
  
 I absolutely did not like the treble.  I found the upper registers on the 4in1 grating; like nails on a chalkboard. 
  
 So I contacted the vendor, NiceHCK, who offered a return.
  
 Went to the US post office, that informed me that shipping was $14 for these $36 headphones and cable.  Furthermore, tracking was another $14.  Well adding tracking would take the total refund to $8 so I just went for shipping.
  
 Well, weeks go by and no word from the vendor.  In my emails, they seemed to think I was asking for a refund authorization again.....and it was hard for me to explain that they already approved the return and that I wanted them to verify that the units arrived.  Assuming they arrived, and I have no reason to think they did not arrive, I wanted them to either credit my credit card account via Aliexpress or give a store credit.  Well they seem to refuse to even check if the unit arrived, and have stated that if they did arrive they could only issue a store credit.  They certainly did not state that when I first received the return authorization.
  
 To make a long story short; nobody there seems to read the email chain and it is becoming increasingly clear that I wasted $52 on this effort.
  
 Moral; be darn sure you know what you want to purchase because sending it back is really hard.  And certainly do not try to return anything to NiceHCK.
  
 Just have to get this off my chest; not sure what else I can do.


----------



## Roen

Curious if you read the reviews on the 4in1 before buying?


----------



## Roen

Had some free time and decided to tip roll with a whole bunch of tips and three IEMs.

As I was working in a quiet room with the loudest noise being laptop fan, isolation was not a big issue. I went with sound quality only.

IEMs: LZ-A2S, **** 4in1, Tennmak Pro
Tips: Reversed Comply T-200 (L), Normal Comply TX-200 (L), Spinfit CP100 (M), JVC Spiral Dot (ML), Phillips UE (M)

My preferred sound signature: Enhanced Bass, Forward Mids, Smooth to Slightly Sparkly Treble (without roll-off). I usually insert the IEM as deep as I can, usually to the second bend of the ear canal.

I'll just get to the end result.

LZ-A2S: Tie between Reversed Comply T-200 and Phillips UE, but because the UE is silicone and resists becoming dirty easier, the nod goes to the UE.
Why: Bass levels were similar between the two, as were the mids and treble. Spinfits caused the treble to get too sparkly. Spiral Dots didn't seal well and lost bass.

**** 4in1: Normal Comply TX-200
Why: Treble needs to be tamed with this IEM. Spiral Dots perform well in the bass and treble departments as well, but allow slightly more treble than the Comply's. All 3 other tips allowed the treble to get too hot.

Tennmak Pro: Spinfit CP100
Why: Tennmak Pro has almost no sparkle, but good bass and mid delivery. Spinfits provided as much bass as the Reversed Comply, and similar treble levels. Spinfits being silicone won out on durability. Spiral Dots flattened both bass and treble and were against my sound signature. As I didn't like the Reversed Comply over the Spinfits, I didn't bother trying the Normal Comply. Phillips UE provided less bass than the Spinfit / Comply tips.


----------



## crabdog

roen said:


> Curious if you read the reviews on the 4in1 before buying?



I've been wondering this too. For over a month now many have said the treble is too much. Then people continue to order them then complain about the treble. Rly?


----------



## modjo

crabdog said:


> I've been wondering this too. For over a month now many have said the treble is too much. Then people continue to order them then complain about the treble. Rly?


 
 I don't know why some people complaining about 4in1's treble. I have two pairs and I found that the treble on both of them are not as extended as my Macaw GT100s, it's just slightly above the TFZ 5s (harakiri modded).


----------



## fonkepala

bjaardker said:


> The opening up stopped. At this point it just sounds like an unbalanced, extremely mid forward IEM. Soundstage mediocre to average at best. Still veiled and congested.
> 
> Having a blown high pass makes sense.


 
  
 Are you referring to the **** DT2+ or another iEM?


----------



## bll1

> Originally Posted by *originalsnuffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ​
> Moral; be darn sure you know what you want to purchase because sending it back is really hard.  And certainly do not try to return anything to NiceHCK.
> 
> Just have to get this off my chest; not sure what else I can do.


 
 That has always being the given for me when ordering things from China or any overseas retailer bar the very large companies like Amazon who can offer hassle free returns. You either haggle for a full/partial refund then and there or you accept you loses and move on. Even when dealing with manufacturer warranties off ebay, often times they will try to palm you off back to ebay due to technicalities like "not authorized seller" and so on. It's a real pita.


----------



## Skullophile

whitewulfe said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, have you had a chance to listen to the DZ7 and DZX as well, and if so, would you say the DZ9 is a noticeable improvement over the DZ7?


The DZX I have no idea what it really is, it's not on the Gleam Design Handwork 
Taobao page

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=527730344635&spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.IzePl7#detail

And an experienced Headfier left impressions on the DZ7 saying it had a nicely balanced signature.
So not much point to go there when I own DZ9


----------



## jescereal

originalsnuffy said:


> Sometimes the practice of purchasing IEMs unheard from China can be great.  For example, based on comments on these forums, I happily purchased the LZ-A2 from NiceHCK and all was good.
> 
> But sometimes buying from China can go awry.  I purchased a pair of **** 4in1 from the same vendor, NiceHCK.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's super unfortunate. Out of all the sellers, NiceHCK seemed like he mastered the english language the best. I always message through Aliexpress's message system since the chain of messages is literally a scroll away. You can't start a dispute and let Aliexpress foot in the bill? $36 is not a small amount. I really hope I don't have to send my DZ9's in for any servicing. 
  
 On second thought, he's been a pretty responsive seller and has bent over backwards patiently answering tens of questions from me about the DZ9 and DZ8.. I'll just make sure to have proper documentation should an issue arrive. I'm not worried.


----------



## audio123

I am really impressed by tfz b2/b2m.
 they have impressive soundstage like campfire andromeda and engaging lows like it03.
 looking to secure them soon.
 those who have andromeda and b2/b2m should do a head to head comparison. i thought they are pretty similar in terms of sq but andromeda is slightly brighter and better details. however, price to performance, b2/b2m wins hands down


----------



## Lurk650

originalsnuffy said:


> Sometimes the practice of purchasing IEMs unheard from China can be great.  For example, based on comments on these forums, I happily purchased the LZ-A2 from NiceHCK and all was good.
> 
> But sometimes buying from China can go awry.  I purchased a pair of **** 4in1 from the same vendor, NiceHCK.
> 
> ...




Ive heard good and bad about Jim with him shipping and him taking returns. 

I wanted to return an iem to another popular seller bc of the iffy tuning. He gladly accepted, I paid the $14. Showed him a pic that I shipped it and he quickly sent me a different IEM as replacement and he shipped me a cable of my choice to reimburse my $14 shipping.


----------



## audio123

audio123 said:


> I am really impressed by tfz b2/b2m.
> they have impressive soundstage like campfire andromeda and engaging lows like it03.
> looking to secure them soon.
> those who have andromeda and b2/b2m should do a head to head comparison. i thought they are pretty similar in terms of sq but andromeda is slightly brighter and better details. however, price to performance, b2/b2m wins hands down


 

 on a side note, tfz b2/b2m iems are heavy in a sense relatively.


----------



## Ahmad313

jescereal said:


> That's super unfortunate. Out of all the sellers, NiceHCK seemed like he mastered the english language the best. I always message through Aliexpress's message system since the chain of messages is literally a scroll away. You can't start a dispute and let Aliexpress foot in the bill? $36 is not a small amount. I really hope I don't have to send my DZ9's in for any servicing. :'((


 
 as i remember you had faced a loose mmcx connector issue with your DZ9, 
 is this issue also effected on the sound quality , ???


----------



## Skullophile

ahmad313 said:


> as i remember you had faced a loose mmcx connector issue with your DZ9,
> is this issue also effected on the sound quality , ???


I fixed the issue, I got some Fidue balanced Mmcx cables, they come with tiny spacers you put between 
the cable and connector. Now there is just slight swivel, it's great now!


----------



## chompchomps

audio123 said:


> on a side note, tfz b2/b2m iems are heavy in a sense relatively.


 
  
 Any chance to compare them with the Magaosi K1? 
  
 The TFZ B2/B2m's are on sale now on massdrop if anyones interested


----------



## Roen

modjo said:


> I don't know why some people complaining about 4in1's treble. I have two pairs and I found that the treble on both of them are not as extended as my Macaw GT100s, it's just slightly above the TFZ 5s (harakiri modded).




Because you may not be as treble sensitive as the rest of us?


----------



## crabdog

roen said:


> Because you may not be as treble sensitive as the rest of us?


 
 Could be many reasons as I think someone said already: source, type of music, personal listening volume, tips, shallow, deep insertion.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

skullophile said:


> The DZX I have no idea what it really is, it's not on the Gleam Design Handwork
> Taobao page
> 
> http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=527730344635&spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.IzePl7#detail
> ...




Ah, the DZX must be something else that NiceHCK rebadges or such. It's available as a hybrid with 1 DD + 1-4 BA's, and is only offered in one of three versions with watch gears on the outside. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-NiceHCK-DZX-In-Ear-Earphone-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitor-Printing-With-Gear-NiceHCK/32735766579.html


----------



## jescereal

skullophile said:


> ahmad313 said:
> 
> 
> > as i remember you had faced a loose mmcx connector issue with your DZ9,
> ...


 
  
 Ah so that was the fault of the cable?


----------



## Novaeddie

coil said:


> Better go for **** UEs. I tried Bosshifi B3 and while it sounded quite good, **** 4in1 sounds much more HQ sounding and detailed. But if You prefer smoother, V-shaped and somewhat natural mids with fatigue free listening, then BOSS B3 is good IEM.


 
 Went with the UEs. Waiting game is the worst part. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## bjaardker

fonkepala said:


> Are you referring to the **** DT2+ or another iEM?




DT2+. 

I'm really disappointed. Had a lot of promise.


----------



## jescereal

novaeddie said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Better go for **** UEs. I tried Bosshifi B3 and while it sounded quite good, **** 4in1 sounds much more HQ sounding and detailed. But if You prefer smoother, V-shaped and somewhat natural mids with fatigue free listening, then BOSS B3 is good IEM.
> ...


 
 You will not be disappointed. It is phenomenal.


----------



## bhazard

bjaardker said:


> DT2+.
> 
> I'm really disappointed. Had a lot of promise.




Could be that the BA is busted. I'll have mine soon enough to compare.


----------



## Skullophile

jescereal said:


> Ah so that was the fault of the cable?


I tried 3 cables and they all had just a tad too much swivel. Not a big deal but the spacers made it better.
Maybe your cable will be fine with them!


----------



## Gracesheng

Review for ShareMe 5:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/over-ear-headphone-shareme-4-1-bluetooth-foldable-headsets-with-built-in-microphone-ergonomic-design-wireless-headphone-with-volume-control-for-sports-exercise-travel 
  
 The  selling price is $55.99 on Amazon and a deal posted at the price of $29.99 is just for Black Friday.


----------



## Lurk650

Another Mini update on the Moni. Switched to these Biflange which has a thicker inside for the nozzle and the bore is a bit more narrow than the other ones. Bass is fuller and airyness jumped up. The treble air and detail is pretty outstanding. Everything sounds lively as if I'm in the recording studio listening.


----------



## mebaali

lurk650 said:


> Another Mini update on the Moni. Switched to these Biflange which has a thicker inside for the nozzle and the bore is a bit more narrow than the other ones. Bass is fuller and airyness jumped up. The treble air and detail is pretty outstanding. Everything sounds lively as if I'm in the recording studio listening.



 


I use a similar Biflange tips on my **** 4in1, gives me much better sealing and there is a bit of improvement in overall coherence (slightly less harsh treble as well)of the sound over the other tips.


----------



## thanderbird

lurk650 said:


> Another Mini update on the Moni. Switched to these Biflange which has a thicker inside for the nozzle and the bore is a bit more narrow than the other ones. Bass is fuller and airyness jumped up. The treble air and detail is pretty outstanding. Everything sounds lively as if I'm in the recording studio listening.


 
  
How do they compare to tk13?


----------



## Lurk650

mebaali said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > Another Mini update on the Moni. Switched to these Biflange which has a thicker inside for the nozzle and the bore is a bit more narrow than the other ones. Bass is fuller and airyness jumped up. The treble air and detail is pretty outstanding. Everything sounds lively as if I'm in the recording studio listening.
> ...



On other IEMs I didn't care for them. On these it did seem to give an even better coherency and everything just clicked. I had to go to bed and didn't want to stop listening lol



thanderbird said:


> [COLOR=212121]How do they compare to tk13?[/COLOR]




Haven't done a direct A/B but if you are not extremely treble sensitive these will be a better bang for your buck. I love the TK13 but detail wise these things run circles around it, sound stage may be slightly wider on the Moni but can almost guarantee the stage has more depth and height. Like I said though, no direct AB yet and will try and do so tonight or tomorrow. Moni continue to sit on the burner on the Drum and Breaks Spotify station


----------



## Shawn71

lurk650 said:


> Another Mini update on the Moni. Switched to these Biflange which has a thicker inside for the nozzle and the bore is a bit more narrow than the other ones. Bass is fuller and airyness jumped up. The treble air and detail is pretty outstanding. Everything sounds lively as if I'm in the recording studio listening.




Those look like Vsonic's bi-flanges.....sometimes these give me hard time with gr07s.


----------



## Lurk650

shawn71 said:


> Those look like Vsonic's bi-flanges.....sometimes these give me hard time with gr07s.




Thanks! I did own a GR02 back in the day. These are the only IEMs I've found to actually work really well with them. Need to find more on eBay. I had another pair but cut them up a few weeks ago to use as a spacer for another pair of IEMs


----------



## trumpethead

bhazard said:


> Could be that the BA is busted. I'll have mine soon enough to compare.



I can only speak for myself but my DT2+ sound AWESOME!! After burning in for three full days and changing to the Large Blue Core Tips that came with it The veil has lifted and the clarity is amazing. The bass is full, strong and deep but is Not bleeding into the mids or highs. Vocals are clearer and have moved a bit more forward in the mix. These are very tip dependent so I would try all options before writing then off. I am pleasantly surprised at this point especially considering all the hoopla with BAgate. Hopefully they will continue to get better with no issues, cuz I really like them so far. Gonna burn in some more...Just my opinion


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Aloha guys. Been gone from this thread for a while after reaching Nirvana. Anything in the $150 range that can beat the unmentionables? It's Christmas time and Uncle needs to buy the nephew a very nice present.
  
 Mainly for Rock orientated music. So far he has been happy with the HLSX 808 and the Vivo XE800.
  
 edit: This will be for cell phone use. Thanks.


----------



## Lurk650

waveriderhawaii said:


> Aloha guys. Been gone from this thread for a while after reaching Nirvana. Anything in the $150 range that can beat the unmentionables? It's Christmas time and Uncle needs to buy the nephew a very nice present.
> 
> Mainly for Rock orientated music. So far he has been happy with the HLSX 808 and the Vivo XE800.
> 
> edit: This will be for cell phone use. Thanks.




Moni One. Bass can be on the lighter side but has beautiful texture and control. Treble can lean bright but is highly detailed. Rock music sound brilliant on them. Im preferring them over the unmentionables


----------



## Saoshyant

Why does everyone insist to continue discussing banned products and sellers? I know you want to talk about them, but it's simply not allowed, so why does everyone constantly continue to do so? To me, it's disrespectful to the mods.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The mods will take care of it. Why get bent out of shape about it. Many of us have had long time association with banned sellers so sometimes it is just out of habit.
 TWIN


----------



## TwoPalms

He who must not be named here. Lord Voldemort?


----------



## Skullophile

saoshyant said:


> Why does everyone insist to continue discussing banned products and sellers? I know you want to talk about them, but it's simply not allowed, so why does everyone constantly continue to do so? To me, it's disrespectful to the mods.


nobody really gives a ****, it's just you that makes a big deal of it every time.
Nobody would notice if you let it go!


----------



## Shinry

Just my two cents:


Spoiler: Just my two cents



As someone who came to Head-fi a short while after the incident, I really hope they get unbanned in some while. I can understand the wish to block everything with a context, but (for me) it's not a good solution. Better than saying "We'll never talk about e.g.Sennheiser again" would be "Yes, this band exists, we had this and this experience with it, that's why you should not consider them in your decision for gear - but since you are an adult human being you can decide for yourself."


  
 BTT:
 Are there new Infos for stuff like QKZ? I just read something about them using other shells, but nothing for their quality.
 And what about Holy Serpent? They look really good to me. Heard there were some QC issues.


----------



## Lurk650

Only those of us in the know know what we are talking about. Others don't so it's not promoting anything.


----------



## crabdog

shinry said:


> Just my two cents:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just my two cents
> ...


 
 The QKZ W1 Pro has had quite a few positive buyers, myself included. They're not spectacular but for the $7 I paid the sound is pretty good, build quality solid and the cable is superb.


----------



## Tom22

just finished my review of the Model 3 from Advanced! 
  
  
 Very impressive how versatile they are our wireless era!
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/advanced-sound-model-3/reviews/17351


----------



## VinceHill24

The AE seller is very kind to allow full refund for my DT2+ without having me returning the defective product. So, why waste it? With some soldering i managed to get the DT2+ back to life

Didn't really have much run time for the repaired DT2+ yet but initial impressions they're definitely very different than 4in1 and UEs where the latter 2 being on the brighter side whilst DT2+ overall sound is darker with more emphasis on bass. When i had the 4in1 i felt their midrange is recessed as conpared to UEs which is slightly forward but the DT2+ it's even much more laid back than the other 2. Treble region the DT2+ is smooth and well extended but lacking the sparkle unlike 4in1 therefore i find it less detail revealing as compared to 4in1 but of course some may prefer it that way but not for me. The DT2+ excels in the bass department whereby it has great depth and also impactful midbass with good control so no bleeding into mids. I find it more enjoyable listening to pop and EDM songs with the DT2+ than 4in1. Soundstage is not as wide as the 4in1 but it didn't sound congested. I'm not sure if my unit have a blown Chinese BA or not but from what i hear it is still consider a decent sounding pair of earphones, not very good, not too bad either but for the price i'd still go for UES as the built of DT2+ especially weakness at the mmcx joint really puts me off. This is just some early impressions and it could be a different thing after longer burn-in. JMHO and YMMV.


----------



## Saoshyant

lurk650 said:


> Only those of us in the know know what we are talking about. Others don't so it's not promoting anything.




Reread the first post, which specifically says discussion.


----------



## bjaardker

vincehill24 said:


> The AE seller is very kind to allow full refund for my DT2+ without having me returning the defective product. So, why waste it? With some soldering i managed to get the DT2+ back to life




If you don't mind me asking, which seller?


----------



## VinceHill24

bjaardker said:


> If you don't mind me asking, which seller?


Sorry i can't tell.. If you get what i mean.


----------



## gemmoglock

I only subscribed after the incident but all these I can't tell you/you can't post that is looking a little weird to a newcomer. So long as no one wrongfully promotes a bogus seller I think it should be fine? No offence intended to anyone on this thread, I am sure you all have the experience to back up what you are saying!


----------



## Saoshyant

Does anyone have any suggestions for a decent bass-oriented IEM in the $100-200 range?  Not entirely sure if I want to pick one up, but I'm tempted.


----------



## Shawn71

lurk650 said:


> Only those of us in the know know what we are talking about. Others don't so it's not promoting anything.




+10, There are too many new head-fi'ers visit here to get the info on budget stuffs,besides regular members of other threads......so they really dont know what went wrong and even some of the regular followers or lurkers of this thread lose track sometimes,so it quite happens,unavoidable......but the mods are keeping a constant vigil, they know and pitch in right time whenever needed.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a decent bass-oriented IEM in the $100-200 range?  Not entirely sure if I want to pick one up, but I'm tempted.


tfz series 5


----------



## waveriderhawaii

lurk650 said:


> Moni One. Bass can be on the lighter side but has beautiful texture and control. Treble can lean bright but is highly detailed. Rock music sound brilliant on them. Im preferring them over the unmentionables


 
  
  
 Thanks Lurk. Wasn't it you that made those wooden HLSX (I think was the 808's) a few months back with those grey tips (that I have yet to buy)? How do you think those Moni One's would compare to the Sendiy M1221? I don't know jack about either of them but have been ferociously trying to keep up with this thread by just now reading like the last 44 pages.
  
 Not sure if this is a real original price, but the M1221 is on sale from $298 down to $149. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sendiy-M1221-Dynamic-and-Armature-Double-unit-metal-Earbuds-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Headset/32757009502.html
  
 I need to talk to @1clearhead. He's never steered  wrong. I should say he has always steered me more than right.


----------



## Lurk650

waveriderhawaii said:


> Thanks Lurk. Wasn't it you that made those wooden HLSX (I think was the 808's) a few months back with those grey tips (that I have yet to buy)? How do you think those Moni One's would compare to the Sendiy M1221? I don't know jack about either of them but have been ferociously trying to keep up with this thread by just now reading like the last 44 pages.
> 
> Not sure if this is a real original price, but the M1221 is on sale from $298 down to $149. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sendiy-M1221-Dynamic-and-Armature-Double-unit-metal-Earbuds-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Headset/32757009502.html
> 
> ...



Nope haven't heard the 808. Not sure about the Sendiy either, looks like the upcoming Trinity Audio Atlas Delta. 

That's another one to look at, the Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4 just started shipping


----------



## chompchomps

Geez my UEs just got sent out. a good week after 11.11. but well, they must be really busy huhh


----------



## waveriderhawaii

lurk650 said:


> Nope haven't heard the 808. Not sure about the Sendiy either, looks like the upcoming Trinity Audio Atlas Delta.
> 
> That's another one to look at, the Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4 just started shipping


 
  
 Maybe it was @CoiL that did that mod. Had my eye on the Trinity when they had the pre-order sale. Wonder how they sound. I think they were 4BA earphones going from memory.


----------



## Robert Turnbull

Have you guys seen this IEM from AK store?

DIY AK846 5BA http://s.aliexpress.com/YFBbYzaI

Seems to be 5 knowles BAs.. Is it worth the price?


----------



## crabdog

@chaiyuta  just posted this in the KZ forums. 10 driver KZ ZST Pro. I just can't wrap my brain around this one.


----------



## Saoshyant

Knowing KZ, it'll cost $40 tops.  Also, I find it amusing it calls it both ZSR & ZST Pro


----------



## Holypal

crabdog said:


> @chaiyuta  just posted this in the KZ forums. 10 driver KZ ZST Pro. I just can't wrap my brain around this one.


 
  
 Holy Cow! You can't jump from 2 or 3 drivers to 10, you have to go step by step!


----------



## robervaul

holypal said:


> Holy Cow! You can't jump from 2 or 3 drivers to 10, you have to go step by step!


 
 I'm considering that these 10 drivers are actually 4ba+1dd each side due to the shell's size.
 DT2+ uses dual ba in its little body.


----------



## TwinACStacks

holypal said:


> Holy Cow! You can't jump from 2 or 3 drivers to 10, you have to go step by step!


 






 Their 2 Driver Hybrid was not impressive. Now their going to try 10?????
  
 This should either be amusing or sad. I'm not sure which.....
  
 I'll give them one thing, They're ambitious.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Hisoundfi

I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for the dual hybrid. 

Although not the best hybrid I've ever heard, the ZST sounded damn good for the price and better than the piston hybrid IMHO. 

I just think it's fricken awesome what KZ is doing. They're pushing the limits of budget audio, that's awesome for us cheapos, lol


----------



## robervaul

Bellsing provides good and cheap Ba's for many chinese brands. I hope KZ too this time.
  
 http://en.bellsing.com/html/Products/Receivers_and_Speakers/BRC210/index.html


----------



## BramblexD

hisoundfi said:


> I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for the dual hybrid.
> 
> Although not the best hybrid I've ever heard, the ZST sounded damn good for the price and better than the piston hybrid IMHO.
> 
> I just think it's fricken awesome what KZ is doing. They're pushing the limits of budget audio, that's awesome for us cheapos, lol


 
 I would say the ZST bass is more controlled than the hybrids but still booms when not necessary, combined with being much louder than the mids/treble.


----------



## hakuzen

some more raw measures, inaccurate and not compensated, just for tonal rough comparison..
  
***** UEs*, new & not burnt-in vs "old", burnt-in:
  

  
  
 the new ones shows very slight more bass, less upper-mids, and highs roll-off.
 i'll measure them again when burnt-in, but don't expect significant tonal differences.
  
  
*Urbanfun*, shallow vs deep (and higher isolation) insertion, not burnt-in:
  

  
 quite big bass difference.
  
  
***** UEs *(old one)* vs Urbanfun* (not burnt-in, averaged from shallow and deep insertion):
  

  
 Urbanfun has considerably more emphasized bass (sub-bass?), and less (more relaxed) highs. about upper-mids, i think female voices sound a bit forwarded in Urbanfun than in UEs, with different timbre (maybe that +2.5dB difference in 3-3.5KHz?). They match their hip-hop looking.
  
 i prefer the UEs.


----------



## Lurk650

waveriderhawaii said:


> Maybe it was @CoiL
> that did that mod. Had my eye on the Trinity when they had the pre-order sale. Wonder how they sound. I think they were 4BA earphones going from memory.




PM4 are 3 BA+1DD. Early impressions from folks are very positive. 

Im waiting for the PM6 which is 5BA+1DD. Preorder price I paid $280. Now they are going for the full price of $425. Still haven't hit production yet though


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> PM4 are 3 BA+1DD. Early impressions from folks are very positive.
> 
> Im waiting for the PM6 which is 5BA+1DD. Preorder price I paid $280. Now they are going for the full price of $425. Still haven't hit production yet though


 

 lol wrong information.
 FYI,
 PM4 = 2BA 2DD
 PM6 = 4BA 2DD
 Hunter = 4BA 1DD


----------



## Shawn71

twinacstacks said:


> Their 2 Driver Hybrid was not impressive. Now their going to try 10?????
> 
> This should either be amusing or sad. I'm not sure which.....
> 
> ...




Some report they are shaping up lately against what they sounded ootb,so thats a positive sign.....And its under $10 that comes with a detachable cable,so thers not much to complain.

But, If I were to find my pair(I dont possess now as I type but may order before xmas) dont sound to my preference, I wld make the BA retire and just move on with dynamic alone,coz KZ's dynamic drivers(models) didnt let anyone down most of the time.

Otoh,lets wait on official release to know the drivers count.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> lol wrong information.
> FYI,
> PM4 = 2BA 2DD
> PM6 = 4BA 2DD
> Hunter = 4BA 1DD




Early morning brain fart. You are correct. 2 DD and 2 Dual BA for the PM6


----------



## Podster

I'm going to have to say I'm with Vince and Shawn on this one. For the price the ZST is pretty cool indeed (mind you the cable must be installed correctly and the right tip choice for your ears make them awesome for the price and whoever said the silver cable is purely placebo is wrong) my silver cable actually opened mine up even more, detail clarity is that of some $100 iem's IMO


----------



## HiFiChris

Is there more info about that 5-driver KZ IEM?

 My guess:
  
 5 drivers per side.
 Hybrid.
 10 mm dynamic bass.
 2x BA midrange.
 2x BA treble.


----------



## MuZo2

Doesnt it say BA iem, my guess is Shure clones in KZ shells.


----------



## HiFiChris

muzo2 said:


> Doesnt it say BA iem, my guess is Shure clones in KZ shells.


 
  
 It does, however with KZ's in-ears, one can never be 100% sue about one gets. The product descriptions on the back of their packages are always full of typos, so I wouldn't be too surprised if it was "only" a hybrid in-ear.

 Let's see how this one turns out in the end, and especially if they get the crossover points right (the transition between the two ZS1 drivers wasn't the best, contrary to the ZN1's where they got it right).


----------



## aertus

is it wrong for me to assume that these lesser known chinese brands dont offer the same quality as that of Japanse brands like Sony and german companies like sennheiser


----------



## notamethlab

aertus said:


> is it wrong for me to assume that these lesser known chinese brands dont offer the same quality as that of Japanse brands like Sony and german companies like sennheiser



Why even ask this if you're just assuming?


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> @chaiyuta  just posted this in the KZ forums. 10 driver KZ ZST Pro. I just can't wrap my brain around this one.


 

 +1 Speechless....


----------



## bhazard

Although not technically Chinese, stay away from the new Rosewill Preludes. No clarity or detail whatsoever. At least I'm only out $15 after rebate.


----------



## Muskyhunter

crabdog said:


> @chaiyuta  just posted this in the KZ forums. 10 driver KZ ZST Pro. I just can't wrap my brain around this one.


 
 W5H... need this.


----------



## bhazard

If KZ gets this in the $50-100 range and gets it to sound good... instabuy. They listened. Stepping up their game. Possible game changer.


----------



## ViniSavordelli

aertus said:


> is it wrong for me to assume that these lesser known chinese brands dont offer the same quality as that of Japanse brands like Sony and german companies like sennheiser



They USUALLY dont go super high end so you should never compare them to those. Now if you compare them to hp of their proce range they are usually better sounding sometimes they can be better than hp/iems which are severely more expensive.


----------



## Cinder

I just finished up my review of the Macaw GT100s:
​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/macaw-gt100s-hifi-with-mic-in-ear-earphone-silver/reviews/17359​


----------



## anndrenaline

Hi, since there are endless amounts of good chinese iems, what would you recommend that's warm, full bodied with vocal emphasis? Worn straight for around 50$. Currently using the Mi hybrids which has too much bass imho.


----------



## whoz

anndrenaline said:


> Hi, since there are endless amounts of good chinese iems, what would you recommend that's warm, full bodied with vocal emphasis? Worn straight for around 50$. Currently using the Mi hybrids which has too much bass imho.


 
 shozy zero
  
 /// actually never heard but believe they're suitable your taste


----------



## anndrenaline

whoz said:


> shozy zero
> 
> /// actually never heard but believe they're suitable your taste


 
 Thanks i've considered it but reviews mention the trebles to be lacking. Currently slowly looking for a suitable replacement for my Mi pros. Yamaha eph-100 would be great but unfortunately can no longer get them affordably.


----------



## aertus

anndrenaline said:


> Thanks i've considered it but reviews mention the trebles to be lacking. Currently slowly looking for a suitable replacement for my Mi pros. Yamaha eph-100 would be great but unfortunately can no longer get them affordably.


 
  
 yamaha is a japanese company though


vinisavordelli said:


> They USUALLY dont go super high end so you should never compare them to those. Now if you compare them to hp of their proce range they are usually better sounding sometimes they can be better than hp/iems which are severely more expensive.


 
 this makes sense. So kind of like their smartphoen business isn't exactly the top of the line but they make good devices for good value like the oneplus3. what would you say are the top chinese brands right now and can they compete with sennheiser and akg?


----------



## farisq

anndrenaline said:


> Thanks i've considered it but reviews mention the trebles to be lacking. Currently slowly looking for a suitable replacement for my Mi pros. Yamaha eph-100 would be great but unfortunately can no longer get them affordably.


 

 Why not try Ostry KC06 or KC06A (for bass version)


----------



## modjo

cinder said:


> I just finished up my review of the Macaw GT100s:
> ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/macaw-gt100s-hifi-with-mic-in-ear-earphone-silver/reviews/17359​


 
 Nice review @Cinder. It still my favorite budget IEM. The build and sound quality are impressive, though the design a bit awkward.


----------



## chompchomps

anndrenaline said:


> Hi, since there are endless amounts of good chinese iems, what would you recommend that's warm, full bodied with vocal emphasis? Worn straight for around 50$. Currently using the Mi hybrids which has too much bass imho.


 
  
 Im using the LZ-A2s which is pretty smooth and warm. i wont say theres vocal emphasis. you may want to specify emphasis in the highs or mids. The LZ A2s is not prominent in any areas but i would say soundstage is decent and that it is non-fatiguing. Its my favourite so far, ive the shozy zeros and i find the sound on the same level, not much of a big jump with the LZ A2s hybrids. The Shozy is more comfortable and lighter though.


----------



## toddy0191

chompchomps said:


> Im using the LZ-A2s which is pretty smooth and warm. i wont say theres vocal emphasis. you may want to specify emphasis in the highs or mids. The LZ A2s is not prominent in any areas but i would say soundstage is decent and that it is non-fatiguing. Its my favourite so far, ive the shozy zeros and i find the sound on the same level, not much of a big jump with the LZ A2s hybrids. The Shozy is more comfortable and lighter though.




Agree with A2S although the Tennmak Crazy Cello's with the biflange tips from the A2S outperform them IMO and are way past the Mi Pros.

My favourite Chinese IEM so far. I haven't listened to any my others in 2+ weeks I've had them.

http://s.aliexpress.com/eq2yUjIN


----------



## SuperMAG

How would u compare your cellos with ur 4in1 in terms of clarity, bass, 3d imaging and seperation, soundstage and overall. Is it an upgrade over it by big margin.


----------



## toddy0191

supermag said:


> How would u compare your cellos with ur 4in1 in terms of clarity, bass, 3d imaging and seperation, soundstage and overall. Is it an upgrade over it by big margin.




After burn in and with the biflange tips yes in all of those areas. They are less bright than the 4in1s but the highs are definitely not rolled off. Bass digs deeper than the them and is more controlled. There was a bump in the mid bass initially, but it has disappeared now. The sub bass is excellent too and you can really feel it. Soundstage is similar and has really opened up.

Clarity is superb and I can hear things with them that I've never noticed before.

Everything sounds very natural to me and I don't find them harsh at all.

I'm really keen to hear others opinions on them to check im not a solo passenger on a hype train!


----------



## gobin

Hi everyone,
 I was looking for a pair of decent, balanced sounding, especially with good sound staging and separation. Basically, It should be overall better than my current Panasonic RP-HJE120. Being an user of apple and some random unbranded earbuds for a long time, Panasonic RP-HJE120 blew me away with its bass intensity. But as some reviewer saying, it lacks in clarity and natural sounding. Hence, my quest for an upgrade (or just a excellent spare pairs in case my Panasonic RP-HJE120 break).
 I'm currently interesting in these candidates:
Rock Zircon
KZ ZS3
*Xiaomi Piston 3 *
*Tennmak Pro*
 Another priority for me that I want my next earbuds to meet is durability. I've read reviews of the above earphones, but not many mention about their endurance. I'm expecting to use the pairs for my laptop (meaning I won't be tossing around). So would those last me for around 1-2 years? I always keep my volume at around 10-30% on my laptop. So would it be safe to assumed that if the earphones were going to die, the issue would lay on cable failure, rather than cable failure? As a result, would detachable-cable earphones last longer than non-detachable-cable earphones because I can just buy a new cord and be good to go?
 Finally and most importantly, my budget is limited to around *$25*.
 Feel free to recommend your earphones as I'm open for suggestions.
 Thank you a lot for reading.


----------



## anndrenaline

chompchomps said:


> Im using the LZ-A2s which is pretty smooth and warm. i wont say theres vocal emphasis. you may want to specify emphasis in the highs or mids. The LZ A2s is not prominent in any areas but i would say soundstage is decent and that it is non-fatiguing. Its my favourite so far, ive the shozy zeros and i find the sound on the same level, not much of a big jump with the LZ A2s hybrids. The Shozy is more comfortable and lighter though.


 
 I'm looking for basically forward sounding iems. I do not know if it means the trebles or midrange but i imagine Grado's over Senns.


----------



## TwoPalms

robert turnbull said:


> Have you guys seen this IEM from AK store?
> 
> DIY AK846 5BA http://s.aliexpress.com/YFBbYzaI
> 
> Seems to be 5 knowles BAs.. Is it worth the price?




I had same 5ba from other store. Good IEM. Great instrument separation. Moderat soundtage. If you search bass, don't go with this iem.


----------



## chompchomps

anndrenaline said:


> I'm looking for basically forward sounding iems. I do not know if it means the trebles or midrange but i imagine Grado's over Senns.


 
  
 My experience with Grado's tell me that you are looking for that wide soundstage too. i think you might be looking at mid-centric earphones


----------



## chompchomps

toddy0191 said:


> Agree with A2S although the Tennmak Crazy Cello's with the biflange tips from the A2S outperform them IMO and are way past the Mi Pros.
> 
> My favourite Chinese IEM so far. I haven't listened to any my others in 2+ weeks I've had them.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/eq2yUjIN


 
  
 I was quite tempted to get a pair of crazy cellos but i settled for the cheaper UEs after all the good things i heard about them. Ive heard quite a few good things about the crazy cellos too, but most biflanges dont fit my ears too well.


----------



## Akmola Lola

anndrenaline said:


> Hi, since there are endless amounts of good chinese iems, what would you recommend that's warm, full bodied with vocal emphasis? Worn straight for around 50$. Currently using the Mi hybrids which has too much bass imho.


 
  
 I can reccommend MusicMaker TW1, not the best in term of bass deepness but performs well on vocals, mids and highs.. its cousin MusicMaker TK-Maple hits real low with bass and sub bass but doesnt have TW1's clarity and details, but just enough to be enjoyed.


----------



## To.M

gobin For 25usd you can buy KZ ZST and KZ ZS3 and even KZ ATR now from Gearbest.


----------



## 1clearhead

*SENDIY M1221*
 Today, I’ll be reviewing the SENDIY M1221 in-ear earphones. They were burned-in for over 100 hours plus and I am more than confident that much of its’ sound signature won’t probably change from this point. But, before I start, I would like to say that I have no affiliation and have any business relationship other than the current in-ear earphones, which were sent to me for an honest review for others to read and view and decide whether overall these are for you.
  

  
*About the SENDIY M1221:*
 SENDIY AUDIO has been gaining popularity in the Chinese market for their persistency in the quality of sound as well as the quality in their products. Their logo is “Music Changes Life—Enjoy it” is not short from the truth on those who are passionate about their music. Like the popular SENDIY M2, the SENDIY M1221 is not far from perfection in its own right; offering a great package deal and plenty of accessories to satisfy even the most experienced in IEM products. SENDIY AUDIO in conjunction with a well-known acoustics company of two years from Taiwan jointly created the “tri-band performance hybrid” consisting of a beryllium driver and a BA armature set-up perfecting the most basic solution for a driver and BA unit. The M1221 in-ear earphones are exceptional by far and some of the best I’ve ever laid ears to.
  

  
*PACKAGE:*
 With the M1221, you’ll find plenty of advantages with your purchase, like a “splash-proof” carry case with an inner pocket, tie/shirt clip, extra ear tips including a set of comply tips, main earphones (comes in your choice of Silver, Black, or Red), and a set of detachable wires all in one package.
  

  
  
*TUNING *and* SOUND SIGNATURE:*
 The SENDIY M1221 carries 3 different interchangeable tuned nozzles; Silver for bass, Gray for balanced, and Black for highs. But, after many hours of testing, I concluded with the overall sound signature to sound more to this nature…..
  
 Silver tuned nozzle--> Balanced (or better yet, balanced with emphasis towards bass)
  
 Gray tuned nozzle--> Neutral (or better yet, extremely balanced)
  
 Black tuned nozzle--> Flat (or better yet, emphasis towards clarity and transparency)
  
 Courtesy of SENDIY AUDIO
  
*BUILD QUALITY:*
 The outer case is a strong alloy, which he claims is rust proof and proportionally made to be comfortable when worn in with the wires wrapping around the ears. These can be used as monitors, outdoors, at the gym, or other related activities. They also come with detachable MMCX wires, for the convenience to be replaced, upgraded, or just change colors for your choice of fashion.
  
  
*PRICE:* 
 Just recently, the price was at $298.00 US dollars, but since after “11/11 online shopping spree”, that all changed with a new lower price of $149.00 US dollars and hasn’t changed since.
  

*FREQUENCY RESPONSE:*
  
 The Frequency Response is based according to the SPECS on SENDIY's homepage website on taobao and other websites that carry similar information about his in-ear earphone products:
  
*Tri-band Performance Hybrid/Taiwan*
 DD: Beryllium
 BA: BA Armature
 Sensitivity: 110dB / mW
 Impedance: 20Ω
 Frequency range: 20-20000Hz
 Cable length: 1.2
 Brand: SENDIY
 Model: M1221
 Wires: Detachable MMCX
 Color: Silver, Black, and Red
 Weight: 19g
  
 You can find them in *taobao*, *aliexpress*, or other respected online stores.
 Here are a few links…..
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.KtjUp2&id=540748267325&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sendiy-M1221-Dynamic-and-Armature-Double-unit-metal-Earbuds-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Headset/32757009502.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.1.4Hu2tY&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10066_10065_10056_10068_10055_10054_10059_10078_10079_10084_10083_10073_10080_10070_10082_10081_10060_423_10061_10052_9999_10062_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=cab208e7-c488-4e5e-86f3-2d12c8a74382
  
*Homepage on taobao and Aliexpress…..*
  
https://sendiyheadphone.taobao.com/index.htm?spm=2013.1.w5002-892503303.2.ICQMAz
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/all-wholesale-products/2229115.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.ocAzFO
  
*REVIEW CONTENT:*
  
 The review will consist of the SENDIY M1221, **** 4in1, MaGaosi M3 with other quick comparisons that include the Sleek Audio SA6, 1MORE Capsule hybrid and Campfire Audio Jupiter, as well. On my review, we’re going to focus on 3 hybrids plus other quick comparisons as mentioned above. So, keep in mind, it’s all about preferences. We’re talking about (1) SENDIY M1221 with the Silver BASS/BALANCED tips, (2) **** 4in1 with default tips from the whole package purchase deal, (3) and MaGaosi M3 with default medium tips.
  
*SENDIY M1221  *VS*  **** 4in1  *VS*  MaGaosi M3*
  
*BASS:*
 Bass on the SENDIY M1221 is well textured and balanced to equally play very well with the brilliant clarity of the midrange and treble, which it provides.  And, while the **** 4in1 hits really well revealing good details in the lower region, it falls short of sounding as natural and textured as one might think in comparison. The MaGaosi M3 does provide good bass and can satisfy many head-fier’s looking for some fun to listen to earphones, but might not be as detailed or textured as the M1221 or the 4in1’s, but are just as rich and bold for a good listening experience.
  
*MIDRANGE:*
 The midrange on the M1221 is exceptional and professionally tuned to really give such great accuracy to both male and female artist with openness and clarity on vocals and instruments alike with such ease of coherency and lush. The 4in1’s midrange is clear and detailed for both male and female, but sounds a bit laid-back and distant. While, with M3 it is a touch crispier, rich, and bold, but more forward than the 4in1’s, but does not reach the level of lusciousness and transparency of the M1221’s.
  
*TREBLE:*
 Details and micro-details are vivid, clear and easier to listen to on the M1221 when compared to the 4in1’s, probably since the 4in1’s can linger at times sounding a bit harsh on certain genre or selected song choice’s (depending on the playback or recorded source), making the M1221 a better choice for a more professional use. While, in the meantime, the M3 are a more fun-like treble happy signature only to have a crossbreed sounding signature between the HLSX-808 and the HLSX BK50.
  
*SOUNDSTAGE:*
 The M1221 has a wider soundstage with precision, accuracy, and greater imaging when compared to the 4in1 and the M3 (just slightly beating the BK50, in my opinion). It sounds very textured and rich with accurate staging no matter what I throw at it giving for some of the best “resolution-like” revealing signatures I’ve heard by far! They definitely are fit to compete on a professional level for the most interested enthusiast and audio junkies alike. And while the 4in1’s price point are a heck of a deal and the M3 are a little more than presumed! Well? On a professional level, one can have it all with the interchangeable tuned ports the M1221 provides with incredible accuracy and staging, which is second to none!
  
*OTHER COMPARISONS:*
 Comparisons with Sleek Audio SA6 (discontinued), 1MORE Capsule hybrid and Campfire Audio Jupiter:
  
 I’ve selected the 3 in-ear earphones above from my friend’s headphone shop with more than 3 hours comparison to give you an idea of where the M1221 can definitely play against. So, let’s start with Sleek Audio SA6. Now, at the time, the highlight of the SA6 was the great midrange it provided with an array of configurations and assortments to one’s own taste. But, even though the company went down under more than 3 years ago, one can only say that the midrange and clarity of the SA6 was premium when compared to many other earphones at that time. But, when comparing the Gray tuning nozzle of the M1221 to the SA6, the neutrality of the M1221 is just a step above with a sense of achieved clarity that one can say is a winner in end to end quality of neutrality, which only seemed missing with the SA6 at the time. With the Silver tuning nozzle, I went head to head with the 1MORE Capsule hybrids only to acknowledge and determine that the M1221 provides better and noticeable, quick punchy bass, more luscious MIDS and better extended and vivid treble, to say the least. Finally, the most expensive out the bunch, the Campfire Audio Jupiter’s are a force to be reckoned with in the area of clarity, or treble driven transparency, sort-of-speak. Amazingly, treble on both are almost on par with the Jupiter’s cracking the glass cup (being sarcastic). But, I personally like the treble on the M1221, because they can play more naturally from the better of the two, providing better coherency and transparency without sounding closer to harsh as the Jupiter’s are capable of doing (depending on source). So, realistically is safe to say that the M1221 can definitely play above their weight on all 3 tuning ports with ease!
  
*FINAL ANALYSIS:*
 Finally, SENDIY AUDIO did a very good job with the rarity of coming out with a “tri-band hybrid” that plays your tunes clear and smooth with each tuned nozzle doing their job without ever sounding harsh, when compared with certain genre's, or even against the almighty SENDER 4in1's, which could sound a little harsh depending on the source or genre played. Nonetheless, the SENDIY M1221 is hard to beat at their regular price and even at their new lower price point…..Any less in price, in my opinion, would be a steal! So, bravo to SENDIY, he is definitely doing something right!
  
*CONCLUSION: *
 In this latest review, this is how it currently stands with the M1221 being my current favorite slightly over the 4in1’s and the M3's thereafter.....
  
*FROM FAVORITE TO LEAST:*
  
 SENDIY M1221  *>*  **** 4in1 (default tips from there whole package deal)  *>*  MaGaosi M3 (with aftermarket medium tips)
  
*Thank you note:*
 With much competition to be had, I want to thank SENDIY AUDIO for their contribution and efforts of sending these to me for an honest review and hope only the best to be the best!
  
 This review is according to my preference and ears. Others may differ or be opinionated. So, it’s okay to hear different. That’s what makes us unique, that’s what makes us individuals, that’s what makes us human.
  
  
 -1clearhead


----------



## gobin

to.m said:


> @gobin For 25usd you can buy KZ ZST and KZ ZS3 and even KZ ATR now from Gearbest.


 
 So you're implying that I should buy three pairs of earphones instead of one so it would last me longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But if I were to choose only one, which would you recommend?
 Anyway, thanks for replying
 p/s: just found out *this "fake" JVC HA-JXT90* which costs about $23.Based on review it seems like the sounds is quite similar to the genuine; and there's even a post *here* on head-fi about these.
 The price and reputation of this model make it seems like this is a definite steal, but again, durability is questionable.


----------



## toddy0191

chompchomps said:


> I was quite tempted to get a pair of crazy cellos but i settled for the cheaper UEs after all the good things i heard about them. Ive heard quite a few good things about the crazy cellos too, but most biflanges dont fit my ears too well.




I thought the same until I tried the ones from the A2S. Give them a shot.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I'm still pretty shocked at the lack of interest in the Huawei Honor AM175 hybrid. It's such a good earphone and definitely underappreciated around here. Great build quality, very comfortable, balanced sound. Completes well with other earphones in it's price range and even the 1More C1002.


----------



## HiFiChris

​ My take on the* Sabaj Audio D1*, a cheap USB DAC (clicking on the photo leads to the review):​  ​ ​  ​ It's in German but can be google-translated after all. It might probably be interesting for some.​  ​  ​


----------



## Shinry

gobin said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was looking for a pair of decent, balanced sounding, especially with good sound staging and separation. Basically, It should be overall better than my current Panasonic RP-HJE120. Being an user of apple and some random unbranded earbuds for a long time, Panasonic RP-HJE120 blew me away with its bass intensity. But as some reviewer saying, it lacks in clarity and natural sounding. Hence, my quest for an upgrade (or just a excellent spare pairs in case my Panasonic RP-HJE120 break).
> I'm currently interesting in these candidates:
> Rock Zircon
> ...


 
 The RP-HJE120 was one of my first headphones after doing some research in forums for recommendations. I still have to but am not longer using them after I tried some other IEs.
 First stepup had been Sony XBAC-10, second now the KZ ED2. I have some more on the way just because of curiosity (Urbanfun, VJJB K4, ATR, ZS3) but for a simple over all improvement the ED2 suits just fine. Though I have to mention that I'm no basshead and cannot suggest basshead-iem.
 I've come to the point where I wouldn't listen to music with the HJE120 again if not necessary. They are just to muddy and have become my last backup if everything else fails *fingers crossed*


----------



## knives

1clearhead said:


> Unfortunately, SENDIY has been side-swiped, not just once, but twice!….By others wanting to “copy-cat” and sell his products (like the M2’s), or others selling similar products, which at times could be difficult to tell them apart other than the inner makings and where the source of the product is from.


 
 Isn't it already a "copy-cat" of Trinity Atlas? At least the housing and the filter system.
  
 You said it comes with a “water resistant” carry case, and as Trinity Atlas is splash-proof, do you if this SENDIY M1221 is splash-proof too?


----------



## chompchomps

I think many companies now are into the filter system. It seems in the IEM world, people borrow ideas from one another, doesnt really matter who copies who, as long as you enjoy the sound that you can afford. 
  
 The cases look like its a copy of the pelican-cases. I Wont bet submerging the thing in water but im sure it can withstand my drink spilling on it


----------



## 1clearhead

knives said:


> Isn't it already a "copy-cat" of Trinity Atlas? At least the housing and the filter system.
> 
> You said it comes with a “water resistant” carry case, and as Trinity Atlas is splash-proof, do you if this SENDIY M1221 is splash-proof too?


 
  
 Thanks 'Knives'.
  
 I decided to delete that sentence. It was really more towards the M2's anyway, which I wrote about months ago. I will go ahead and change to "splash-proof", it does make more sense.


----------



## 1clearhead

.....changes made.


----------



## Ahmad313

1clearhead said:


> *SENDIY M1221*
> Today, I’ll be reviewing the SENDIY M1221


 
 The confusion is still exists ,  
 can somebody ( third person)  confirm that M1221 really carries a different DD+2BA/tuning against MaGaosi K1,,???


----------



## chompchomps

ahmad313 said:


> The confusion is still exists ,
> can somebody ( third person)  confirm that M1221 really carries a different DD+2BA/tuning against MaGaosi K1,,???


 
 I would like to know the above too, given the different price points


----------



## Vidal

Has anyone else tried the Ty HiZ G3 yet?
  
 I think these little beauties might be my all time favourite IEM.


----------



## Folly

vidal said:


> Has anyone else tried the Ty HiZ G3 yet?
> 
> I think these little beauties might be my all time favourite IEM.


 
  
 These ones? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TY-Hi-Z-G3-32ohm-Micro-Dynamic-Driver-Heavy-Bass-HiFi-In-ear-Earphone-Earbuds/32750988997.html
  
 Please describe in more detail. What do you like about it, what is their sound signature?


----------



## Vidal

Imaging more than anything else, I think they're open back looking at them.Think VE Monk but in an IEM, so no issues with fit to get the bass.
  
 I don't want to say too much as a MOT I'm not allowed to, but someone else try them and share thoughts.


----------



## Michaelr97

Hi there, I'm new to this forum.
 I've been using the sennheiser cx 200 II for the last couple of years and they are starting to fall apart.
 I am looking to buy some new IEM for around 25$.
 What's the best option in this price range?
 I am listening mainly to Rock/alt Rock music and i like the sound to be a bit one the bassier side.
 Was thinking of getting the new Xiaomi hybrid's which were announced about two weeks ago.
 What are your suggestions?
 Thanks


----------



## Folly

vidal said:


> Imaging more than anything else, I think they're open back looking at them.Think VE Monk but in an IEM, so no issues with fit to get the bass.
> 
> I don't want to say too much as a MOT I'm not allowed to, but someone else try them and share thoughts.


 
  
 Sounds quite promising at $40. Do you prefer them to the 4in1?


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> *SENDIY M1221*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Review
> ...


 
 Oh man... why did You have to wrote it all -.- I`m so interested in it! But I promised to not buy anymore cheapo chinese IEM`s! ...well, this isn`t so cheap though, so, I can buy it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Actually, I wonder if it`s possible to order one without cable and get it cheaper? I have 2 silver plated OFC MMCX cables (0.7 Ohm and 1.2 Ohm), so I do not need another cable (will get real low impedance pure silver maybe too).


----------



## Vidal

folly said:


> Sounds quite promising at $40. Do you prefer them to the 4in1?


 
  
 Yes, as I like my soundstage


----------



## SuperMAG

Can u provide more details compared to 4in1.

Does it have bigger stage, better clarity and seperation and the rest of the stuff. Also what about bass.


----------



## jon parker

chompchomps said:


> toddy0191 said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with A2S although the Tennmak Crazy Cello's with the biflange tips from the A2S outperform them IMO and are way past the Mi Pros.
> ...


 
  
 My Crazy Cellos arrived today - Out of the box I am very impressed. The attached tip made it sound fizzy and bass-less - I put a random tip on from my tip box and a complete reversal !! Deep bass, rich mids. Im really looking forward to hearing these after a good burn in period. I hate to use the term but 'for the money' they are very very good. Really looking forward to get to know them and explore all they can deliver for a future review 
 PS@ soundstage is wonderfully large, wide and detailed


----------



## gobin

shinry said:


> The RP-HJE120 was one of my first headphones after doing some research in forums for recommendations. I still have to but am not longer using them after I tried some other IEs.
> First stepup had been Sony XBAC-10, second now the KZ ED2. I have some more on the way just because of curiosity (Urbanfun, VJJB K4, ATR, ZS3) but for a simple over all improvement the ED2 suits just fine. Though I have to mention that I'm no basshead and cannot suggest basshead-iem.
> I've come to the point where I wouldn't listen to music with the HJE120 again if not necessary. They are just to muddy and have become my last backup if everything else fails *fingers crossed*


 
 I'm no basshead myself either. I would prefer a balanced earphones that can perform well in a wide range of genre. Although I'd like to excel in vocal and instrumental music, since I have the panasonic for mainstream pop, rock, edm, etc. Ty for your recommendation.


to.m said:


> @gobin For 25usd you can buy KZ ZST and KZ ZS3 and even KZ ATR now from Gearbest.


 
 So you're implying that by three pairs of earphones would cover me for a longer time than one does? Hypothetically, which single sub $25 earbuds would you go for?
 The KZ ATR is dirty cheap (about $5 i think) so I might buy one just for comparison.
  
  
 Another side question, is now an appropriate time to shop? should I wait till Black Friday for deeper discounts?


----------



## MuZo2

gobin said:


> So I just find out about so-called fake model of the Shure Se215 and JVC HA-FXT90 on aliexpress, both with the sub $30 price tag. Have anyone tried these before? Will they last for long? Because as fas as I know from the buyer's review, their sounds is pretty on-par with the genuine ones.




Fake or counterfeit product discussion & links to those products are not allowed on head-fi


----------



## gobin

muzo2 said:


> Fake or counterfeit product discussion & links to those products are not allowed on head-fi


 
 I didn't know this, my bad. Edited


----------



## Podster

gobin said:


> I'm no basshead myself either. I would prefer a balanced earphones that can perform well in a wide range of genre. Although I'd like to excel in vocal and instrumental music, since I have the panasonic for mainstream pop, rock, edm, etc. Ty for your recommendation.
> So you're implying that by three pairs of earphones would cover me for a longer time than one does? Hypothetically, which single sub $25 earbuds would you go for?
> The KZ ATR is dirty cheap (about $5 i think) so I might buy one just for comparison.
> 
> ...


 

 Well my personal best so far is the ZST w/Silver ZST cable for $23 (just make sure you put the cables on right, IMO it's going to be hard to beat this $23 hybrid


----------



## gobin

podster said:


> Well my personal best so far is the ZST w/Silver ZST cable for $23 (just make sure you put the cables on right, IMO it's going to be hard to beat this $23 hybrid


 
 Would you mind giving me the link of it.I'm not quite sure what the "w/Silver ZST cable" means.
  
 I don't have a dedicated software or hardware to listening to music. I'm just a casual audience of mostly youtube, spotify from my laptop or iphone and ipod. Will this product perform as well?
  
 Oh, and what about its durability. Hypothetically, will it last for 2-3 years with average 8-10 hours of use at around 30% volume and not being tossed around?
  
 And if you have ever tried the Tennmak Pro, how will it compare to the Tennmak Pro. I'm looking at it right now because of its aesthetic looks and overly positive reviews. It has the same price of around $24.
  
 Thanks you for your recommendation.


----------



## Vidal

podster said:


> Well my personal best so far is the ZST w/Silver ZST cable for $23 (just make sure you put the cables on right, IMO it's going to be hard to beat this $23 hybrid


 
  
 But you're not saying what you've used so far or what you're preference is, I wouldn't say that combination is better than ZS3.
  
 My top 5 earphones to date: -
  
 * Ty HiZ G3
 * 4in1 when used with specific DAC/Amp
 * Urbanfun
 * 1 More Triple
 * Tingo IE800 =  Mannhas C190 = KZ ZS3 (can't really split these in terms of preference)


----------



## boblauer

podster said:


> Well my personal best so far is the ZST w/Silver ZST cable for $23 (just make sure you put the cables on right, IMO it's going to be hard to beat this $23 hybrid


 
 Hi Pod would you mind elaborating on what you mean put cable son right? I was a bit underwhelmed by my ZST's and did buy the silver cable so maybe I did this but it would seem since the connector is angled they fit only one way but could be wrong and could be the whole problem. I'd love to give these another try over the long weekend.


----------



## gobin

vidal said:


> But you're not saying what you've used so far or what you're preference is, I wouldn't say that combination is better than ZS3.
> 
> My top 5 earphones to date: -
> 
> ...


 
 So the ZS3 is about $8 currently, which make me want to hit the buy button so bad, but the ZST is also discounted to about $12 on gearbest.
 My preference would be vocal and instrumental music so it should be balanced but not to weak on bass.
 And where would the KZ ATR ($5 right now) fits between those two mention in your opinion?


----------



## Vidal

ZST isn't as good as the ZS3 for my preference, which is similar to yours. 
  
 I don't like the ATR as much for fitment reason, it's a great earphone for the money though. ZS3 is probably the best earphone I've tried for isolation


----------



## Shinry

Thanks for that information Vidal! Looking forward to my ZS3. I really hate when IE don't isolate.


----------



## gobin

vidal said:


> ZST isn't as good as the ZS3 for my preference, which is similar to yours.
> 
> I don't like the ATR as much for fitment reason, it's a great earphone for the money though. ZS3 is probably the best earphone I've tried for isolation


 
 I agree with you on the fitting issue of the ATR, kind of remind me of the highly praised Monoprice 9927. My ears are quite small so this maybe a huge turn off for me.
 I hate it when I have so many options to choose, really hard to decide.


----------



## Podster

boblauer said:


> Hi Pod would you mind elaborating on what you mean put cable son right? I was a bit underwhelmed by my ZST's and did buy the silver cable so maybe I did this but it would seem since the connector is angled they fit only one way but could be wrong and could be the whole problem. I'd love to give these another try over the long weekend.


 

 Yeah Bob, I kept reading about those that were not finding the ZST to sound right then saw many were hooking the cable up wrong and once reversed they stated they were a marked improvement. To test that myself (because mine sounded pretty good when I put the silver cable on I reversed them and sure enough they sounded like they had a polarity problem)! Switched them back and you immediately hear the difference.
  
 Vidal, I'm sure we have a different signature we prefer the G3 is a bass cannon to my ears and I've not found the G3 under $25 yet either? I do agree with you on the ATR (really any of KZ's AT lineup from the original ATE) the fit for my ears and head has never been comfortable, don't think I ever got the right seal because of their shape
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I also like my ZS3 and purchased the silver ZS3 cable but unfortunately they don't lock in and I had to super glue mine on but to me these are expendable iem's anyway so I'm OK with visible super glue on them and if they die it won't be the end of the world


----------



## boblauer

Thanks I'm going to give mine another try this weekend with a couple ore days burning them in first.


----------



## toddy0191

jon parker said:


> My Crazy Cellos arrived today - Out of the box I am very impressed. The attached tip made it sound fizzy and bass-less - I put a random tip on from my tip box and a complete reversal !! Deep bass, rich mids. Im really looking forward to hearing these after a good burn in period. I hate to use the term but 'for the money' they are very very good. Really looking forward to get to know them and explore all they can deliver for a future review
> PS@ soundstage is wonderfully large, wide and detailed




They are stupidly tip sensitive and they definitely improve with burn in.

Love'em!


----------



## 1clearhead

ahmad313 said:


> The confusion is still exists ,
> can somebody ( third person)  confirm that M1221 really carries a different DD+2BA/tuning against MaGaosi K1,,???


 
  
 Yea, true! I tried to get MaGaosi to send me the K1, but instead, he sent me the M3's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .....So, I can't compare them, since I don't carry them.
  


coil said:


> Oh man... why did You have to wrote it all -.- I`m so interested in it! But I promised to not buy anymore cheapo chinese IEM`s! ...well, this isn`t so cheap though, so, I can buy it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 These are definitely worth every penny.....
  
 Believe me, it's ironic if I can say that they have a similar sound signature to the ATR's (with the Silver tuning nozzles), but *in a more professional higher level*, since it's a hybrid! These are totally astonishing! I couldn't say it any better than the review I wrote. Not kidding!
  
 PS. I can contact SENDIY and see if he can offer them through Aliexpress without wires......crossing-fingers!


----------



## zephyr11

i shared some pictures of the crystal ZST in KZ thread, here they are for ref;
  
https://flic.kr/p/P8GuZr
  
https://flic.kr/p/PiMh7r
  
https://flic.kr/p/PfC3MC
  
 hope that's close enough! i got yellow light in the room, so i can't get proper colors, sorry about that.
  
  
  
 also would like to check, how do you fit the cables on the "right" way? i looked at mine, and i think i did them right? them being over the ears, there's only 1 way to fit it? i DO want to check regarding left and right though, is there a stark difference?
  
  
 and i agree, zs3, sounds quite a bit better then the ZST, if you ask me. and my zs3 aren't even burnt in properly yet. i still do love the ZST. i just need to find the right sized tips and they might just be perfect. as of now, i tried them with spinfit, and some comply tips. i like them better with foam tips but the comply ones seem a tad loose, and with the spinfits, i can't actually get a proper seal. don't understand why.


----------



## anndrenaline

Has anyone owned these or is able to compare the BK50, KC06A and Xiaomi hybrids?


----------



## 0captainteemo0

Hi everybody, my Xiaomi Hybrid died last week and i'm looking for a new iem to try. I didn't really like the Hybrid's sound signature as it was too bass-heavy for me and the treble were muddy. I think they're quite v-shaped? I was also annoyed with them because the eartips would fall off really often.
Anyway, i'm looking for more balanced/flat/neutral iems this time and i'm sure you can help me out. Budget is €30, but if it's really worth it i can justify €40  These will be used as a daily driver in my commute time. The volume/mic thingy is a must for me. I've seen some interesting units in this thread, like the Superlux, the new Hybrid Pro (i don't know about their sound signature tho) and the DT2+ also caught my attention (ofc when the qc issues are over), but i'm really counting on you guys' opinions  Thanks in advance


----------



## polychroma23

jon parker said:


> My Crazy Cellos arrived today - Out of the box I am very impressed. The attached tip made it sound fizzy and bass-less - I put a random tip on from my tip box and a complete reversal !! Deep bass, rich mids. Im really looking forward to hearing these after a good burn in period. I hate to use the term but 'for the money' they are very very good. Really looking forward to get to know them and explore all they can deliver for a future review
> PS@ soundstage is wonderfully large, wide and detailed


 
  
 A new hype train? Can't wait to get mine


----------



## xanlamin

Waiting for mine as well. Hope it will sound better than my current top IEM.


----------



## Djsenjaya

polychroma23 said:


> A new hype train? Can't wait to get mine :bigsmile_face:




It's only take one week for the item to reach my country, yet it has been another 2weeks the item was in my local postal office and they haven't deliver the item. I cannot pick the item since they haven't sort the item yet and they mix all package in their warehouse. It's been 3 weeks since the delivery date.


----------



## polychroma23

vidal said:


> Has anyone else tried the Ty HiZ G3 yet?
> 
> I think these little beauties might be my all time favourite IEM.


 
  
 They look gorgeous. I only have one microdriver IEM the Joyroom E107 and these could be my next. How are the vocals on them?


----------



## polychroma23

djsenjaya said:


> It's only take one week for the item to reach my country, yet it has been another 2weeks the item was in my local postal office and they haven't deliver the item. I cannot pick the item since they haven't sort the item yet and they mix all package in their warehouse. It's been 3 weeks since the delivery date.


 
  
 Perhaps the 11.11 sale caused it? They might have way more parcels than usual


----------



## Djsenjaya

polychroma23 said:


> Perhaps the 11.11 sale caused it? They might have way more parcels than usual




Nah... It's been a habit of my country postal service. Late and late. If I want to get it faster I have to give some money to the officer in order to prioritize my package. Which I hate it because my the next parcel will be late again, so they can take more money from me.


----------



## toddy0191

polychroma23 said:


> A new hype train? Can't wait to get mine :bigsmile_face:




Choo choo, all aboard!


----------



## Vidal

polychroma23 said:


> They look gorgeous. I only have one microdriver IEM the Joyroom E107 and these could be my next. How are the vocals on them?


 
  
 They're exactly as they should be, the imaging is superb


----------



## TwoPalms

djsenjaya said:


> Nah... It's been a habit of my country postal service. Late and late. If I want to get it faster I have to give some money to the officer in order to prioritize my package. Which I hate it because my the next parcel will be late again, so they can take more money from me.



What country do you live in?


----------



## TwoPalms

Addicted to this IEM


----------



## gobin

twopalms said:


> Addicted to this IEM


 
 Does it fit nicely to your ears? Because it looks bulky to me


----------



## chompchomps

twopalms said:


> Addicted to this IEM


 
  
 Audio Tech CKR10?


----------



## Djsenjaya

twopalms said:


> What country do you live in?




Indonesia


----------



## peter123

chompchomps said:


> Audio Tech CKR10?


 
 ATH CKS1100....
  
 So, the last couple of days I've got a bunch of new IEM's in. Initial thoughts on the ones relevant for this threas are as follow:
  
 The Light (~$40):
 5mm microdriver. Super small, extremely comfortable, harder than average to drive.
  
 Sound is very nice, smooth and soft while still maintaing a good amunt of details. Bass hits harder than expected with very little bleed into the midrange.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-AK-Light-In-Ear-Earphone-5mm-Mini-Dynamic-Noise-Cancelling-Sleep-Headset-With-Sleeping-Earplugs/32752459434.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.WxcQKW
  
 Moni One (~$99):
 Hybrid, 1DD+2BA. Detachable cables, great fit, pretty wide nozzle but long enough to still fitr safely in my narrow ear canals. Pretty easy to drive. 
  
 Sound is very high quality with great resolution and speed. A bit on the bright side without going overboard. Pretty well balanced and less recessed midrang, less mid bass bleed and less harsh treble compared to another popular IEM in here. Very very good for the money.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-Moni-one-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset/119089_32754751166.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.XoGUG1
  
 LZ A4 (~$195):
 Hybrid, 1DD+2BA. Detachable cables, 18(!) different filter combinations. Extremely comfortable to wear both over the ears and straight down. Easy to drive.
  
 WOW, just WOW! These are seriously impressing so far. Very wide soundstage and amazing amount of air betweeen instruments. Smooth and yet detailed, great resolution without ever feeling harsh or fatiguing. Amazing bass reproduction, amount depends on the filters in use. I still got a lot of different filter combinations to test but I already feel that these belong up with the my abslolute best IEM's.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Newest-LZ-A3s-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphones-2BA-1DD-Driver-Hybrid-In-Ear-Headset/32768034802.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.pjq5mb&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10065_10068_10000007_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_9999_10062_10056_10055_10037_10054_10033_10059_10032_10099_10078_10079_10077_10073_10097_10100_10096_10070_423_10052_10050_424_10051,searchweb201603_1&btsid=6ab12c5e-fbe4-4eda-8a31-8fd100a4732a
  
 The LZ A4 does already have an dedicated thread for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/812329/lz-a4-impressions-and-discussion-thread
  
 All three of these are really great offerings for their respective price (and beyond) and I intend to publish full reviews of them all within a couple of weeks. 
  
 Edit:
 I've been listening to a wide variaty of music through the Shanling M1 and Opus #1 DAP's.


----------



## mebaali

peter123 said:


> Moni One (~$99):
> Hybrid, 1DD+2BA. Detachable cables, great fit, pretty wide nozzle but long enough to still fitr safely in my narrow ear canals. Pretty easy to drive.
> 
> Sound is very high quality with *great resolution and speed*. A bit on the bright side without going overboard. Pretty well balanced and *less recessed **midrang**, less mid bass bleed* and *less harsh treble *compared to another popular IEM in here. Very very good for the money.
> ...


 
 Much appreciate your impressions, Bro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Nice to see the words (bolded part) you have used for describing Moni ones's sound (now, I am genuinely stoked for their arrival).
  
 BTW, mine are still in transit.  Hopefully, should get them before Christmas.


----------



## peter123

mebaali said:


> Much appreciate your impressions, Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks mate!
  
 You're in for a treat with the Moni One that's for sure


----------



## TwoPalms

gobin said:


> Does it fit nicely to your ears? Because it looks bulky to me



No problem with the fit. Feel comfy.


chompchomps said:


> Audio Tech CKR10?



CKS1100


----------



## 0captainteemo0

0captainteemo0 said:


> Hi everybody, my Xiaomi Hybrid died last week and i'm looking for a new iem to try. I didn't really like the Hybrid's sound signature as it was too bass-heavy for me and the treble were muddy. I think they're quite v-shaped? I was also annoyed with them because the eartips would fall off really often.
> Anyway, i'm looking for more balanced/flat/neutral iems this time and i'm sure you can help me out. Budget is €30, but if it's really worth it i can justify €40  These will be used as a daily driver in my commute time. The volume/mic thingy is a must for me. I've seen some interesting units in this thread, like the Superlux, the new Hybrid Pro (i don't know about their sound signature tho) and the DT2+ also caught my attention (ofc when the qc issues are over), but i'm really counting on you guys' opinions  Thanks in advance



Also, i'd like to buy on black friday/cyber monday. do you know if aliex sellers have sales or whatnot like for 11/11?


----------



## hal55

Looking for a headphone DAC about the same sq as the dragonfly red or meridian explorer2 , but at a lower price. Any suggestions?


----------



## Holypal

peter123 said:


> ATH CKS1100....
> 
> So, the last couple of days I've got a bunch of new IEM's in. Initial thoughts on the ones relevant for this threas are as follow:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Hello, why do you buy so many IEMs? And which city do you live in Norway?


----------



## peter123

holypal said:


> Hello, why do you buy so many IEMs? And which city do you live in Norway?


 
 Are you my wife? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 JK, good question though. First of all I love IEM's (and pretty much everything else related to Head-Fi), secondly I'm lucky enough to get (or loan) a lot of stuff in exchange for reviewing it in addition to all the things that I actually buy myself. Some of my friends buy a bottle of wine for NOK 500 every weekend and enjoy the experience it gives them, I prefer to buy Head-Fi related stuff and enjoy the experience that gives me. It's a hobby and as far as I'm concern most hobbies cost money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I live in Lillestrøm but when I first moved to Norway 20 years ago I actually lived in Bergen


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> LZ A4 (~$195):
> Hybrid, 1DD+2BA. Detachable cables, 18(!) different filter combinations. Extremely comfortable to wear both over the ears and straight down. Easy to drive.
> 
> WOW, just WOW! These are seriously impressing so far. Very wide soundstage and amazing amount of air betweeen instruments. Smooth and yet detailed, great resolution without ever feeling harsh or fatiguing. Amazing bass reproduction, amount depends on the filters in use. I still got a lot of different filter combinations to test but I already feel that these belong up with the my abslolute best IEM'


 
 Peter please take pity on my wallet ,  you make me crazy to have these babies ,,,,,,


----------



## loomisjohnson

can somebody identify this iem from ali?:
 i believe it's a hybrid, but i can't place it...
 thanks


----------



## peter123

ahmad313 said:


> Peter please take pity on my wallet ,  you make me crazy to have these babies ,,,,,,


 
 Fair enough: you don't need them maybe just a little bit


----------



## egzbuen

These hybrids from AliExpress are driving me nuts!

I bought the 1more triple driver and love it. But I wanna try that 846 from Ali to.

Sent from Nokia 3210


----------



## goldtuba

peter123 said:


> Fair enough: you don't need them maybe just a little bit


 

 I keep telling myself the same thing.  Ordered the Moni One, MaGaosi K1, Crazy Cello, and Trinity Vyrus.  I got the TK12 after my Hifiman RE600 stopped working to hold me over until I received my Trinity PM6.  There are just too many good products coming out.


----------



## Roen

hal55 said:


> Looking for a headphone DAC about the same sq as the dragonfly red or meridian explorer2 , but at a lower price. Any suggestions?


a
Encore mDSD


----------



## Ahmad313

goldtuba said:


> I keep telling myself the same thing.  Ordered the Moni One, MaGaosi K1, Crazy Cello, and Trinity Vyrus.  I got the TK12 after my Hifiman RE600 stopped working to hold me over until I received my Trinity PM6.  There are just too many good products coming out.



 

Have you received your PM6,???


----------



## goldtuba

ahmad313 said:


> goldtuba said:
> 
> 
> > I keep telling myself the same thing.  Ordered the Moni One, MaGaosi K1, Crazy Cello, and Trinity Vyrus.  I got the TK12 after my Hifiman RE600 stopped working to hold me over until I received my Trinity PM6.  There are just too many good products coming out.
> ...


 

 Not yet.  They're still in production.  I can't wait to get them because I'm pretty sure I can stop buying these cheaper hybrids.


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Fair enough: you don't need them maybe just a little bit


 
 Honestly I no need them ,  
 but, 
*​I CAN'T STOP ITCHING  *


----------



## Ahmad313

goldtuba said:


> Not yet.  They're still in production.  I can't wait to get them because I'm pretty sure I can stop buying these cheaper hybrids.


 
 Unfortunately I had missed the discounted price but now after reading some impressions from PM4 owner i think I had made a mistake .


----------



## peter123

ahmad313 said:


> Unfortunately I had missed the discounted price but now after reading some impressions from PM4 owner i think I had made a mistake .




We should find out pretty soon how the PM4 compares to the A4, Moni etc


----------



## Lurk650

ahmad313 said:


> goldtuba said:
> 
> 
> > I keep telling myself the same thing.  Ordered the Moni One, MaGaosi K1, Crazy Cello, and Trinity Vyrus.  I got the TK12 after my Hifiman RE600 stopped working to hold me over until I received my Trinity PM6.  There are just too many good products coming out.
> ...







goldtuba said:


> Not yet.  They're still in production.  I can't wait to get them because I'm pretty sure I can stop buying these cheaper hybrids.




Actually they aren't even in production, they are waiting on drivers for them to even start. Bob hopes for end of the year, I'm thinking won't be til January at the earliest. My TV Techne will be here tomorrow


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> We should find out pretty soon how the PM4 compares to the A4, Moni etc



 

I think one thing is clear now that A4 is much better than Moni One , K1 and that " unmentionable " iem, 
am i right , ??? .


----------



## Lurk650

ahmad313 said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > We should find out pretty soon how the PM4 compares to the A4, Moni etc
> ...




Im sure Peter will reply in more detail but from what he told me, the Moni and A4 perform closer than the price would suggest


----------



## Tonx

Any news from HCK concerning DT2+?


----------



## Ahmad313

lurk650 said:


> Im sure Peter will reply in more detail but from what he told me, the Moni and A4 perform closer than the price would suggest



 

Let's see whats Peter say and if it is true i think it is better i hold my fingers ,,,


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> Im sure Peter will reply in more detail but from what he told me, the Moni and A4 perform closer than the price would suggest







ahmad313 said:


> lurk650 said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure Peter will reply in more detail but from what he told me, the Moni and A4 perform closer than the price would suggest
> ...


 

Is the A4 twice as good as the Moni? Imo no. Is it a solid step up from the Moni? Imo yes. I hope that make things more clear


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Is the A4 twice as good as the Moni? Imo no. Is it a solid step up from the Moni? Imo yes. I hope that make things more clear


 
 Yup ,  it's clear now ,  thanks .


----------



## docentore

Ok, so 3 weeks ago got some extra cash, decided to feed my ears. Ordered Urbanfun and MaGaosi K1 (no logo on shell) + upgraded silver cable from HotFi and **** 4in1 and KZ ED9 (to have more filters for K1) from AK Audio Store.
  
 So far I have received package from NiceHCK, 14 days to Ireland- impressive. OOTB I like K1s very much. No burn-in so far (I was so eager to get them that I went to my office to pick up package on my day off and ripped it open just outside), silver filters with SpiralDots.
  
 Quite bright to my ears but not treble-hot (just on border). Plenty of details, actually it makes my ADHD afflicted brain to sink in completely into music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Some sparkle found, I expected bit more bass slam, but it might come with burn-in.
 I have owned 4 pairs of hybrid earphones so far (now I'm on 6, waiting on 7th).
 I always missed and regret selling DN-1000K and I'm looking for this kind of sound. K1 has similar sparkle, but less bass - this is just based on 2 tips and 1 filter and 2 hours listen session.
 Still need to test other 2 filters and see if ED9 filters will fit once received.
  
 Urbanfun is exactly what I expected (again - this is OOTB-no-burn-in), I mean positively-expected. Nice amount of detail, quite balanced. Very good earphones for 19.50$, I'll probably leave it as secondary pair depending how they compare to 4in1.


----------



## bjaardker

tonx said:


> Any news from HCK concerning DT2+?


 
  
 Jim is saying that only a small number were affected and in order to get any sort of refund I'll have to pay to ship it back to him, Once he gets it, he'll refund me, but I will have to wait and hope that **** reimburses me for the shipping. Considering shipping it back is 50% of the cost of the IEM in the first place, i'm not willing to throw good money after bad and I'm just going to have to eat it. 
  
 I understand its not his fault **** QC failed and I ended up with blown drivers and a nozzle screen that shreds up tips. But considering there are known QC issues, I was hoping for more.


----------



## Lurk650

bjaardker said:


> Jim is saying that only a small number were affected and in order to get any sort of refund I'll have to pay to ship it back to him, Once he gets it, he'll refund me, but I will have to wait and hope that **** reimburses me for the shipping. Considering shipping it back is 50% of the cost of the IEM in the first place, i'm not willing to throw good money after bad and I'm just going to have to eat it.
> 
> I understand its not his fault **** QC failed and I ended up with blown drivers and a nozzle screen that shreds up tips. But considering there are known QC issues, I was hoping for more.




Im still surprised people do business with Jim. The other store may have went about things wrong with promotion but CS has been perfect. Even when I didn't like the tuning of an IEM he accepted the return, sent me a new one once proof was shown via pic I sent it and he added a cable as reimbursement for the shipping


----------



## all999

bjaardker said:


> Jim is saying that only a small number were affected and in order to get any sort of refund I'll have to pay to ship it back to him, Once he gets it, he'll refund me, but I will have to wait and hope that **** reimburses me for the shipping. Considering shipping it back is 50% of the cost of the IEM in the first place, i'm not willing to throw good money after bad and I'm just going to have to eat it.
> 
> I understand its not his fault **** QC failed and I ended up with blown drivers and a nozzle screen that shreds up tips. But considering there are known QC issues, I was hoping for more.


 
  
 So what was the issue that made them to get it back of stock?


----------



## mochill

Will be getting my light in a day or 2


----------



## Skullophile

I have pulled the trigger on some DZ8 (8 ba per side), Gleam Handwork Design Iems, because I'm so impressed with the DZ9 (8 +1).
 I'll let you guys know in 2 weeks when I get them.
  
 Skullman takes another one for the team!


----------



## MuZo2

There are now 14BA per side, with tuning knob.


----------



## boblauer

lurk650 said:


> Im still surprised people do business with Jim. The other store may have went about things wrong with promotion but CS has been perfect. Even when I didn't like the tuning of an IEM he accepted the return, sent me a new one once proof was shown via pic I sent it and he added a cable as reimbursement for the shipping


 
 You an me both, the tracking number issues and flea market CS policies have forced me back to another seller for most things.


----------



## docentore

5 hours with MaGaosi K1 and I know that I'm done with buying IEMs for some time. These are just incredible.


----------



## bhazard

I should have the DT2+ tomorrow.
  
 Interesting seeing the K1, Cello, and A4 praise. Then Massdrop announces an affordable Noble. One of these will be gotten for Christmas.


----------



## netseraph

Did anyone receive their SWIII yet? I am waiting for mine but wondering your impression.


----------



## anndrenaline

Has anyone listened to both KC06A and BK50? Need to make a decision. Oh and Crazy cello if possible.


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=17_120

Sale on penon


----------



## chompchomps

docentore said:


> 5 hours with MaGaosi K1 and I know that I'm done with buying IEMs for some time. These are just incredible.


 
  
 Are you able to give any impressions of the sound? Fit wise? Are you able to lie on them?


----------



## Lurk650

Didn't do an A/B directly but listened to my TK13 for probably about 20 min. Been listening to the Moni constantly so I have a good idea about them.
  
 The TK13 are warm and smooth, the Moni are brighter and sound more analytic. Besides bass quantity going to the TK13 the Moni just does everything better though can get a bit hot with certain tracks whereas the 13 is just smooth & rolled off.


----------



## modjo

Any information about Hidizs EP-3?


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> I have pulled the trigger on some DZ8 (8 ba per side), Gleam Handwork Design Iems, because I'm so impressed with the DZ9 (8 +1).
> I'll let you guys know in 2 weeks when I get them.
> 
> Skullman takes another one for the team!


 
 Thats will be a really interesting comparison ,,,


----------



## 0captainteemo0

bhazard said:


> I should have the DT2+ tomorrow.
> 
> Interesting seeing the K1, Cello, and A4 praise. Then Massdrop announces an affordable Noble. One of these will be gotten for Christmas.


Waiting for an impression/review of these!


----------



## i586

How do Tennmak Pro/Piano compare to new Xiaomi In-Ear Pro HD (or older one dual driver model). I'm torn between these two brands.


----------



## Holypal

My **** DT2+ and PT15 arrived. They're still in burn-in process. But out of the box, they sound good. I measured the impedance of them, but still can't tell the DT2+ is defective or not.
  
 Impedance (ohm): silver plated cable included.
 IEM        Right        Left
 DT2+      28.6         28.5
 PT15      31.7         31.6
 4in1        27.3         27.3


----------



## Djsenjaya

bhazard said:


> I should have the DT2+ tomorrow.
> 
> Interesting seeing the K1, Cello, and A4 praise. Then Massdrop announces an affordable Noble. One of these will be gotten for Christmas.




My dt2+ was being held in custom. Tomorrow I'm going to clear the custom procedures to obtain this iem. It's really annoying. I hope the sound and build quality satisfying.


----------



## mynamesjeff

Got my Crazy Cellos from the 11/11 sale. Only took 12 days to get to Australia.
  
 OOTB with standard tips that were on them. slightly bassy sound with a nice smooth midrange, but great accurate soundstage. Next Tried the 2 coloured wide bore tips that also came in the package and boy they were poor. It did bring out the clarity of the mids/treble but Sucked the life out of the bass. took them off straight away.
  
 Decided to tip roll and went with the smaller double flange tips from my RHA TZ20i's and boy did i find an absolute sweet spot. Bass isn't as dominating but man those smooth mids came out to play and show their potential. Those mids! Played some Billie Holiday - But Beautiful and Billies voice is just so emotive and the cellos bring her voice up on stage with the great soundstage the instruments back her up perfectly. Wait till you hear the trumpet solo just take over smoothly at 2:35.
 Next, throw on some Far East Movement - Basshead and the bass will blow your mind away without sounding too boomy (with double flange) . Went back to the original tips and it does lose a bit of its magic, sounding a bit too bassy for my liking.
  
 So i can say so far from the limited time i've had with it,  i think they live up to the hype with a big disclaimer that these are EXTREMELY TIP SENSITIVE. and personally prefer DOUBLE FLANGE tips (mine from the RHA T20i).
 Also one big gripe with them is that is almost impossible to tell between left and right with the L and R markings extremely tiny on them.
  
 I believe a poster before who had them also said that double flange seems to be a great fit for the Cellos. Too bad they don't come with them.
  
 Anyways will be very interesting to see other peoples views on them when they start getting them. 
  
  
 Here's a pic with the Cellos + my RHA T20i small double flange tips.


----------



## rockingthearies

mynamesjeff said:


> Got my Crazy Cellos from the 11/11 sale. Only took 12 days to get to Australia.
> 
> OOTB with standard tips that were on them. slightly bassy sound with a nice smooth midrange, but great accurate soundstage. Next Tried the 2 coloured wide bore tips that also came in the package and boy they were poor. It did bring out the clarity of the mids/treble but Sucked the life out of the bass. took them off straight away.
> 
> ...



Hi I have a pair of M size spiral dots, so do I get M size double flange or is it alright for me to get S? Do RHA and kplich use the same type of double flange eartips? Because they look pretty similar to me. Thanks for your impression!


----------



## TwoPalms

djsenjaya said:


> My dt2+ was being held in custom. Tomorrow I'm going to clear the custom procedures to obtain this iem. It's really annoying. I hope the sound and build quality satisfying.



If you use EMS service they will hold your goods.


----------



## whoz

My PT15 just arrived today, just wow............
 First I tried without foam, mehhhhh, but when I adjusted to right way to my ear, realized that it felt off. Try to put these foams. Just wow
 enjoy guys


----------



## zephyr11

Seems like DT2s are flavor of the week, have them in hand but still enjoying my ZSTs, and burning in my ZS3s. Maybe those will be next...


----------



## TwoPalms

Still waiting for my PT15 & Tomahawk. My first earbuds, I hope I don't choose the wrong earbuds


----------



## Tonx

twopalms said:


> Still waiting for my PT15 & Tomahawk. My first earbuds, I hope I don't choose the wrong earbuds


 
 PT15 is good if only your source isn't overall bright or do not emphasize hights at least.


----------



## stilleh

K, Need some help. I´m looking for a pair of IEM that have massive bass. My new girlfriends kid (15 year old who think Beats is the shijt!) thinks my IEM collecting is lacking in bass. I need a cheap (say sub $20) HEAVY bass IEM. Ideas?


----------



## CoiL

stilleh said:


> My new girlfriends kid (15 year old who think Beats is the shijt!) thinks my IEM collecting is lacking in bass.


 
 Ear-damage? Maybe she should visit audiologist or doctor? Or maybe she needs some educating and explaining about audio and what to expect from audio and how long listening sessions should be and how too much/long vol/pressure levels could(will) damage hearing?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






> I need a cheap (say sub $20) HEAVY bass IEM. Ideas?


 
 Not a good idea. Save her hearing and get something else instead.


----------



## rockingthearies

stilleh said:


> K, Need some help. I´m looking for a pair of IEM that have massive bass. My new girlfriends kid (15 year old who think Beats is the shijt!) thinks my IEM collecting is lacking in bass. I need a cheap (say sub $20) HEAVY bass IEM. Ideas?



KZ ZS3/seahf eg009


----------



## B9Scrambler

stilleh said:


> K, Need some help. I´m looking for a pair of IEM that have massive bass. My new girlfriends kid (15 year old who think Beats is the shijt!) thinks my IEM collecting is lacking in bass. I need a cheap (say sub $20) HEAVY bass IEM. Ideas?


 
  
 KZ ED8. Gobs of bass and flashy as all heck. Perfect for a 15 yr old.


----------



## Djsenjaya

twopalms said:


> If you use EMS service they will hold your goods.




I'm using regular postal service. I know EMS working guy in my country and he never disappoint me in delivering my good. But regular services was sucks


----------



## Tonx

stilleh said:


> K, Need some help. I´m looking for a pair of IEM that have massive bass. My new girlfriends kid (15 year old who think Beats is the shijt!) thinks my IEM collecting is lacking in bass. I need a cheap (say sub $20) HEAVY bass IEM. Ideas?


 
 Pretty obvious advice,but Rock Zircon.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> Has anyone else tried the Ty HiZ G3 yet?
> 
> I think these little beauties might be my all time favourite IEM.


 

 v--curious about these. they don't appear to be anything exceptional--a single dynamic. what causes you to give them such high praise?


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> v--curious about these. they don't appear to be anything exceptional--a single dynamic. what causes you to give them such high praise?


 
  
 Yes, just a single dynamic, nothing special in terms of build and construction.
  
 It's the imaging and soundstage that I find exceptional. I was hoping someone else had tried them in case I'm losing it.


----------



## stilleh

tonx said:


> Pretty obvious advice,but Rock Zircon.


 
 He listened to Zircons yesterday and even thought his iphone5 earbuds had better bass...


----------



## dilidani

rockingthearies said:


> KZ ZS3/seahf eg009


 
  
 Hello @stilleh,
  
 Seahf eg009 is very poor, nonexistent treble and mids. I'm waiting for my replacament cable, maybe that will help. I gave it several days of burn-in. Not recommended.
 KZ ZS3, neither. For someone looking for real bass heavy stuff, they are not enough. Maybe with decent quality foamies, but I dont have one. They have bass, its true, but overall SS just doesnt do it for me. Although, for 8 bucks with replacable cable its a definite win. Both have problems with tip insertion, substandard nozzles, most eartips slide off from them.

 Zircon has bad quality control. I recommend Plextone X41M. With shrinktube on the jack, it should do the trick for some months, even if you are rough with them (like me). No skewed shape like zircons, regular "piston 2" style earpiece, you can easily wear them in the winter, under a cap. Bass is... omg, HUGE subbas. Mediocre isolation, tho there is some microphonics. Mids, treble, good enough for such a bass heavy signature.Standard nozzle size, you can use any of your eartips on them. And the best part: they are 5-6 bucks on aliexpress. ))))) Oh, wide bore eartip is a must!


----------



## Niyologist

Anyone have anymore information about the upcoming 10-Driver KZ ZSR Pro (5 Drivers per ear)?


----------



## kvad

stilleh said:


> He listened to Zircons yesterday and even thought his iphone5 earbuds had better bass...


 

 ​You might want to test out different tips. He might not be getting a good seal. Poor seal = poor bass.


----------



## loomisjohnson

just as my post-trump, pre-thanksgiving depression was overtaking me, my 11.11 haul arrived--pmv a01mk2 and moni one. life is good again. pre-burn in, OOTB impressions:
 pmv--the carrying case is ridiculously large--i've seen smaller purses. perhaps a marsupial could find room for it, but i don't have any pockets that big. soundwise very large 3d soundstage; lots of space between instruments. quite mid-forward; very detailed extended high end; i hear them as sparkly/slightly bright, can get a little splashy at the extremes. initially, subbass/midbass somewhat recessed and anemic; changing to smaller foams w/deeper insertion seems to correct. not quite coherent yet; these definitely need to burn in.
 moni--harder to drive than the pmv, with a narrower stage. more balanced with less midrange presence and leaner note presentation. drivers are very well integrated; smooth but detailed high end which is not as extended or transparent as the pmv but probably less fatiguiging. bass articulate (more controlled than pmv) but not deep. are these the amazeballs they're purported to be? time will tell.


----------



## Majin

loomisjohnson said:


> just as my post-trump, pre-thanksgiving depression was overtaking me, my 11.11 haul arrived--pmv a01mk2 and moni one. life is good again. pre-burn in, OOTB impressions:
> pmv--the carrying case is ridiculously large--i've seen smaller purses. perhaps a marsupial could find room for it, but i don't have any pockets that big. soundwise very large 3d soundstage; lots of space between instruments. quite mid-forward; very detailed extended high end; i hear them as sparkly/slightly bright, can get a little splashy at the extremes. initially, subbass/midbass somewhat recessed and anemic; changing to smaller foams w/deeper insertion seems to correct. not quite coherent yet; these definitely need to burn in.
> moni--harder to drive than the pmv, with a narrower stage. more balanced with less midrange presence and leaner note presentation. drivers are very well integrated; smooth but detailed high end which is not as extended or transparent as the pmv but probably less fatiguiging. bass articulate (more controlled than pmv) but not deep. are these the amazeballs they're purported to be? time will tell.


 
 PMV and the Moni One are on the same tier?
  
 Just received my **** 4in1 and ionno if it were the tips that made them sibilance as hell. Switched to the included mid size tips and everything seems pretty good. Gonna test them real good to see if they are worth the 16 euro's.


----------



## Lurk650

coil said:


> Ear-damage? Maybe she should visit audiologist or doctor? Or maybe she needs some educating and explaining about audio and what to expect from audio and how long listening sessions should be and how too much/long vol/pressure levels could(will) damage hearing?:rolleyes:
> Not a good idea. Save her hearing and get something else instead.




High frequency is worse for your ears than lows. I've never had my ears ring from too much bass, too much treble kills them though.


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> just as my post-trump, pre-thanksgiving depression was overtaking me, my 11.11 haul arrived--pmv a01mk2 and moni one. life is good again. pre-burn in, OOTB impressions:
> pmv--the carrying case is ridiculously large--i've seen smaller purses. perhaps a marsupial could find room for it, but i don't have any pockets that big. soundwise very large 3d soundstage; lots of space between instruments. quite mid-forward; very detailed extended high end; i hear them as sparkly/slightly bright, can get a little splashy at the extremes. initially, subbass/midbass somewhat recessed and anemic; changing to smaller foams w/deeper insertion seems to correct. not quite coherent yet; these definitely need to burn in.
> moni--harder to drive than the pmv, with a narrower stage. more balanced with less midrange presence and leaner note presentation. drivers are very well integrated; smooth but detailed high end which is not as extended or transparent as the pmv but probably less fatiguiging. bass articulate (more controlled than pmv) but not deep. are these the amazeballs they're purported to be? time will tell.




Burn in and tip roll the Moni. I finally settled on Biflange with a thick core which I never use. Bass is goes low and is super controlled though admittedly doesn't have much punch but sounds fantastic. The mids and treble seem to be evenly forward. Separation fantastic and the SS to me is one of the widest I've heard.


----------



## zedbg

I got a question am i the only one liking **** PT15 more than **** 4in1 ?


----------



## whoz

zedbg said:


> I got a question am i the only one liking **** PT15 more than **** 4in1 ?


 
 I don't have **** 4in1 but think PT15 can perform like true hybrid inear (I have **** UEs) 
  
 This PT15 can do the bass to forward rich mid and seperation treble. Just amazing man.
  
 // Currently wearing upside down for more fully sound and less heavy on my ear, and now I don't think it a pair of earbud anymore with how it can sing


----------



## Holypal

zedbg said:


> I got a question am i the only one liking **** PT15 more than **** 4in1 ?


 
  
 Ten PT15 sounds lively to me. I think it's due to the four holes on the outside.
  
 Make sure the four holes are not blocked. When they're sealed, the sound is very dry.


----------



## loomisjohnson

lurk650 said:


> Burn in and tip roll the Moni. I finally settled on Biflange with a thick core which I never use. Bass is goes low and is super controlled though admittedly doesn't have much punch but sounds fantastic. The mids and treble seem to be evenly forward. Separation fantastic and the SS to me is one of the widest I've heard.


 

 will do--these puppies are too new to assess critically
  


lurk650 said:


> Burn in and tip roll the Moni. I finally settled on Biflange with a thick core which I never use. Bass is goes low and is super controlled though admittedly doesn't have much punch but sounds fantastic. The mids and treble seem to be evenly forward. Separation fantastic and the SS to me is one of the widest I've heard.


 
  
  


majin said:


> PMV and the Moni One are on the same tier?
> 
> Just received my **** 4in1 and ionno if it were the tips that made them sibilance as hell. Switched to the included mid size tips and everything seems pretty good. Gonna test them real good to see if they are worth the 16 euro's.


 

 way too early to say which is superior; what i can say so far is that it'd be easy to see where one might prefer one to the other. i'd also like to a/b them with some lower priced faves like the bk50 and urbanfun to see whether they are clearly on another level.


----------



## wastan

stilleh said:


> He listened to Zircons yesterday and even thought his iphone5 earbuds had better bass...




Then he's having fun with you. Use some foamies for better isolation. Unless by better he means louder and more muddy.


----------



## CoiL

lurk650 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Ear-damage? Maybe she should visit audiologist or doctor? Or maybe she needs some educating and explaining about audio and what to expect from audio and how long listening sessions should be and how too much/long vol/pressure levels could(will) damage hearing?
> ...


 
 True and I know that very well. Another thing that can cause issues is too much air-pressure from bass "hits & rumble".
  


b9scrambler said:


> stilleh said:
> 
> 
> > K, Need some help. I´m looking for a pair of IEM that have massive bass. My new girlfriends kid (15 year old who think Beats is the shijt!) thinks my IEM collecting is lacking in bass. I need a cheap (say sub $20) HEAVY bass IEM. Ideas?
> ...


 
 +1
  


majin said:


> Just received my **** 4in1 and ionno if it were the tips that made them sibilance as hell. Switched to the included mid size tips and everything seems pretty good. Gonna test them real good to see if they are worth the 16 euro's.


 
 Use JVC Spiral Dot tips and use high impedance (around 1.2 Ohm) cable.


----------



## toddy0191

mynamesjeff said:


> Got my Crazy Cellos from the 11/11 sale. Only took 12 days to get to Australia.
> 
> OOTB with standard tips that were on them. slightly bassy sound with a nice smooth midrange, but great accurate soundstage. Next Tried the 2 coloured wide bore tips that also came in the package and boy they were poor. It did bring out the clarity of the mids/treble but Sucked the life out of the bass. took them off straight away.
> 
> ...




Biflange FTW!!!

They just get better and better with burn in too. This is my first period in over a year where I don't have the urge to buy any more IEMs other than another pair of Cellos for one of my daughter's Christmas presents.

She listened to them the other day and was wowed!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just received the LZ A4 and I must say OOTB they are quite impressive. Certainly in a different league than the Cellos, Magoasi K1 and *even* the Moni Ones, although the aforementioned IEMs are very good in their own right. The Asians have stepped up their game AGAIN!
  
 Off to Burn in....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Cinder

twinacstacks said:


> Just received the LZ A4 and I must say OOTB they are quite impressive. Certainly in a different league than the Cellos, Magoasi K1 and *even* the Moni Ones, although the aforementioned IEMs are very good in their own right. The Asians have stepped up their game AGAIN!
> 
> Off to Burn in....
> 
> ...


 
 Coincidentally I've just gotten my Phantom Master 4. Looks like it's for the Asian market to square up!


----------



## Podster

cinder said:


> Coincidentally I've just gotten my Phantom Master 4. Looks like it's for the Asian market to square up!


 

 I think it's going to be a good fight myself, looking forward to the LZ A4 as well and where the heck are my Magosi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL (Nothing like the slow boat to heighten ones anticipation)


----------



## Cinder

podster said:


> I think it's going to be a good fight myself, looking forward to the LZ A4 as well and where the heck are my Magosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yours came with spinfits? Mine didn't :/


----------



## toddy0191

twinacstacks said:


> Certainly in a different league than the Cellos




So they should be at 4x the price.

Didn't realise you had the Cellos. I'd love to hear your opinions on them.


----------



## mynamesjeff

toddy0191 said:


> Biflange FTW!!!
> 
> They just get better and better with burn in too. This is my first period in over a year where I don't have the urge to buy any more IEMs other than another pair of Cellos for one of my daughter's Christmas presents.
> 
> She listened to them the other day and was wowed!


 
 Yep!!! Double/BiFlange is where it's at with the Crazy Cellos.
  
 Really stumped why Tennmak didn't provide them in their included accessories.


----------



## mashuto

cinder said:


> Yours came with spinfits? Mine didn't :/


 
 Yours should have, trinity includes them with all their headphones now. They aren't in the actual PM4 box however. Was there a folded up piece of tissue paper in the larger box? Go find it, the spinfits are in there.


----------



## Podster

cinder said:


> Yours came with spinfits? Mine didn't :/


 

 You didn't happen to have any paper padding in your box did you? Mine were inside folded paper padding, of course is you have bought every Trinity released you may get treats every now and then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just like mashuto said, you have to squeeze the paper but you can feel them in there


----------



## TwinACStacks

Cinder, Lots of peoples waiting on the Trinities. What's your OOTB impressions?

 TWIN


----------



## trumpethead

twinacstacks said:


> Just received the LZ A4 and I must say OOTB they are quite impressive. Certainly in a different league than the Cellos, Magoasi K1 and *even* the Moni Ones, although the aforementioned IEMs are very good in their own right. The Asians have stepped up their game AGAIN!
> 
> Off to Burn in....
> 
> TWIN



How about in comparison to Shockwave III


----------



## Cinder

twinacstacks said:


> Cinder, Lots of peoples waiting on the Trinities. What's your OOTB impressions?
> 
> TWIN


 
 I'm not a big fan of the filters. The gunmetal one sounds pretty decent, with my next favorite being the dampened silver. I find that there are some small fit and finish issues with the build, but I'll save those for my full review.
  
 I was really hoping for a more expressive midrange. To my ears, the PM4 sounds neutral, with a tad bit of coldness. Given the way the Trinity filters work, it makes sense that the filters maintain the level of warmth, modifying only the treble/bass expression.


----------



## Majin

coil said:


> True and I know that very well. Another thing that can cause issues is too much air-pressure from bass "hits & rumble".
> 
> +1
> 
> Use JVC Spiral Dot tips and use high impedance (around 1.2 Ohm) cable.


 
  
 I left them at work but after switching tips the sibilance dissapeared will try the stock tips and check if that is the case.


----------



## anndrenaline

mynamesjeff said:


> Yep!!! Double/BiFlange is where it's at with the Crazy Cellos.
> 
> Really stumped why Tennmak didn't provide them in their included accessories.


 
 How would you describe the signature of the Cellos? Do you have other iems to compare it to? Thanks.


----------



## jon parker

cinder said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > Cinder, Lots of peoples waiting on the Trinities. What's your OOTB impressions?
> ...


 
  
 I would agree 100% with Cinders comments. Bizarrely I was thinking the exact same words earlier today o_0 = cold and neutral.- technicaly the PM4's are Very good..which may be great /helpful for those who work with audio. Im not sure though how favourable the sound signature might be with those seeking a more fun everyday sound. In this respect I wonder if Bob has made them a bit 'too good!'
  
 Ive been struggling to find a sound signature i like with the PM4 + iBasso DX80, which was a bit worrying
 But, I had to send mydx80 away so now Im using an old Cowon x9 + a Twin Burr Brown Headphone amp and they sound much better. The amp is VERY powerful so I think this is helping a lot. I only realised yesterday that the PM4's are 160 ohm earphone!
 Anyway, they are also accurate and replicate faithfully the audio although i think a bit too analytically for some


----------



## Lurk650

jon parker said:


> I would agree 100% with Cinders comments. Bizarrely I was thinking the exact same words earlier today o_0 = cold and neutral.- technicaly the PM4's are Very good..which may be great /helpful for those who work with audio. Im not sure though how favourable the sound signature might be with those seeking a more fun everyday sound. In this respect I wonder if Bob has made them a bit 'too good!'
> 
> Ive been struggling to find a sound signature i like with the PM4 + iBasso DX80, which was a bit worrying
> But, I had to send mydx80 away so now Im using an old Cowon x9 + a Twin Burr Brown Headphone amp and they sound much better. The amp is VERY powerful so I think this is helping a lot. I only realised yesterday that the PM4's are 160 ohm earphone!
> Anyway, they are also accurate and replicate faithfully the audio although i think a bit too analytically for some




Yeah they are supposed to scale with power due to number of drivers. My PM6 needs to hurry up


----------



## jon parker

anndrenaline said:


> mynamesjeff said:
> 
> 
> > Yep!!! Double/BiFlange is where it's at with the Crazy Cellos.
> ...


 
 Sorry, forgive me for jumping in, I was posting above and saw the above - and as i have just been listening to PM4 and now happened to have the Cello's in... 
  
 Had my cellos for a week now - getting near the 100 hour burn in and I have to say I am super impressed with them. Really can't fault them
 They have a superb 3D soundstage, not too far out of the head but depth is great with an especially good clean and clear seperation of instruments.
 The bass is warmwith a good sub bass that is perfectly restrained and complimentory - its there and adds a really nice enjoyable element but it never interferes.
 The treble I find is beautifully sparkly clean, clear yet smooth
 They can be quite warm and big & fun but with that seperation and clarity it all combines to make a really impressive iem
 Im happy using KZ foam tips with them at the moment
 These are a great earphone - Cant reccomend them highly enough. Sometimes it lacks the refinement of TOTL but not in a way that I would want to take them
 out for that reason.
 I'll do a descent review later


----------



## jon parker

lurk650 said:


> jon parker said:
> 
> 
> > I would agree 100% with Cinders comments. Bizarrely I was thinking the exact same words earlier today o_0 = cold and neutral.- technicaly the PM4's are Very good..which may be great /helpful for those who work with audio. Im not sure though how favourable the sound signature might be with those seeking a more fun everyday sound. In this respect I wonder if Bob has made them a bit 'too good!'
> ...


 
  
 Im surprised to be honest - the DX80 is no weakling. Anyway its hard to fault the PM series. Technically, its quite an IEM!


----------



## anndrenaline

jon parker said:


> Sorry, forgive me for jumping in, I was posting above and saw the above - and as i have just been listening to PM4 and now happened to have the Cello's in...
> 
> Had my cellos for a week now - getting near the 100 hour burn in and I have to say I am super impressed with them. Really can't fault them
> They have a superb 3D soundstage, not too far out of the head but depth is great with an especially good clean and clear seperation of instruments.
> ...


 
 Thanks for your insight. You wouldnt happen to have listened to the BK50 and Xiaomi hybrids too?


----------



## Roen

majin said:


> PMV and the Moni One are on the same tier?
> 
> Just received my **** 4in1 and ionno if it were the tips that made them sibilance as hell. Switched to the included mid size tips and everything seems pretty good. Gonna test them real good to see if they are worth the 16 euro's.


they should just rename it to **** Harsh Treble


----------



## Akmola Lola

was about to order Qian39 and quite a few of cases from AE (HCK) before spotting some comments abt their deteriorating delivery issues.. 
 how serious was it? i ordered quite a lot from them before but havent ordered anything since may / june and was away from headfi..
  
 what other shops that are better now other than the not to be named shop?
  
 the cases im buying is the cheap KZ High End Case selling for less than a dollar each..


----------



## trivium911

Thought i would chime in since ive been lurking and share that gearbest right now has the kz line up for around $10USD or less right now. I just bought a pair of the kz DD + BA, cant remeber the name. Works out to $20 canadian with shipping, just curious what you can get for that money from china...i know i was blown away by my 1more dual hybrids from china and want to stop using them at the gym as they are getting worn out.


----------



## gemmoglock

trivium911 said:


> Thought i would chime in since ive been lurking and share that gearbest right now has the kz line up for around $10USD or less right now. I just bought a pair of the kz DD + BA, cant remeber the name. Works out to $20 canadian with shipping, just curious what you can get for that money from china...i know i was blown away by my 1more dual hybrids from china and want to stop using them at the gym as they are getting worn out.


 
  
 You must be referring to the KZ ZST! I demoed them but only found them meh, maybe because of lack of burn in. Settled on ZS3 in the end, I think it's a pretty decent one if you want to experiment. Maybe for the gym you can try the ATES or ATR, some even swear that these 2 cheaper models have a all-round better sound than the ZST and ZS3.


----------



## To.M

Better sound than ZST? sorry sir but you are so mistaken, I have ATE and ZST and ZST are a class above them. Now I got the silver cable and the difference is only bigger, better separation, bass, highs,depth, people sometimes connect cables in ZST wrongly, don't get a good seal, don't burn them in long enough, all of which affects SQ.


----------



## chompchomps

to.m said:


> Better sound than ZST? sorry sir but you are so mistaken, I have ATE and ZST and ZST are a class above them. Now I got the silver cable and the difference is only bigger, better separation, bass, highs,depth, people sometimes connect cables in ZST wrongly, don't get a good seal, don't burn them in long enough, all of which affects SQ.


 
  
 Lets not discount someone elses impressions
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, im sure @gemmglock has his reasons and we all hear things differently. 
  
 Im actually quite curious to try out the TTOTL KZ now, the names do get really confusing though.


----------



## Majin

roen said:


> they should just rename it to **** Harsh Treble


 
  
 Switched back to the stock tips and they don't sound harsh anymore. Weird maybe the burn-in took away all the sibilance. So far i'm not blown away by the 4in1 so i might put them up to sale later on.


----------



## CoiL

chompchomps said:


> to.m said:
> 
> 
> > Better sound than ZST? sorry sir but you are so mistaken, I have ATE and ZST and ZST are a class above them. Now I got the silver cable and the difference is only bigger, better separation, bass, highs,depth, people sometimes connect cables in ZST wrongly, don't get a good seal, don't burn them in long enough, all of which affects SQ.
> ...


 
 +1
  
 And lets not forget that ATE-S, ATE and ATR sound different. Then there is also source gear match and personal hearing and taste etc.
 And all those cheap chinese BA included IEMs doesn`t make them certainly better than 1 DD IEMs. For example, I find my modded ATR to be slightly better than **** 4in1.
 But then again, I also like my modded ATE over modded ATR due to soundstage size/separation/transparency.
  
 I`m planning to get colorful ZST probably anyway soon to try out KZ hybrids and if I don`t like it, I can use shells for modifications using different drivers. 
  


majin said:


> Switched back to the stock tips and they don't sound harsh anymore. Weird maybe the burn-in took away all the sibilance. So far i'm not blown away by the 4in1 so i might put them up to sale later on.


 
 Maybe You had ear/brain "burn-in" ?
 While 4in1 sounds very good for the little money - I also didn`t get quite a wow-effect.


----------



## gemmoglock

roen said:


> they should just rename it to **** Harsh Treble


 
  
 Hahaha I thought I was going to get the 4in1s till I demoed them. Yeah the treble is a bummer to what is otherwise a suprisingly well-tuned multiple BA, whereas some pricier ones you can still hear different characteristics of different BAs affecting the presentation.
  


to.m said:


> Better sound than ZST? sorry sir but you are so mistaken, I have ATE and ZST and ZST are a class above them. Now I got the silver cable and the difference is only bigger, better separation, bass, highs,depth, people sometimes connect cables in ZST wrongly, don't get a good seal, don't burn them in long enough, all of which affects SQ.


 
  
 Haha I think ATE and ZST are around the same level the last time I heard them, but the ATR is better when all 3 are compared in stock form. Decided to cancel my ZST order just in case I ended up with a dud and spend it on a new DAP instead


----------



## To.M

I like ATE but I have no idea how ZST and ATE can sound the same??? Much, much fuller sound comes from ZST with the feeling of depth in music, but ok your ears, your verdict


----------



## Majin

coil said:


> +1
> 
> And lets not forget that ATE-S, ATE and ATR sound different. Then there is also source gear match and personal hearing and taste etc.
> And all those cheap chinese BA included IEMs doesn`t make them certainly better than 1 DD IEMs. For example, I find my modded ATR to be slightly better than **** 4in1.
> ...


 
  
 No ear/brain-in for sure it sounded really sibilant when i tested it for the first time but now the sound smoothed out without any harsh sibilance. 
  
 Looking back the KZ ZN1 with the attached amplifier sounded better for the same price, too bad it is scarcely available and the price went up.
  
 Next buy will either be tons of cheap earbuds or some +$200 high end IEMs


----------



## polychroma23

So I just received my Tennmak Crazy Cellos, and boy, they're prodigious. OOTB, I am very impressed. I can say that it's like as if **** 4in1 and Havi B3 Pro 1 had a child. It filled the missing spaces of the two aforementioned IEMs.
  
 Sub-bass is present and adds a nice touch while maintaining balanced sound. Mids are impressively clear and detailed, and as a vocals head, this is the best I've ever listened to. By combining ****'s harsh treble (IMO) and Havi's rolled-off treble, you got yourself a sparkly, detailed, and airy sound without sounding too sibilant and harsh. Soundstage is almost Havi's in terms of width, depth is not much I think but still enough. Separation and imaging are almost Havi's as well. Instruments are nicely separated and can be pinpointed where its sound's coming from. If there were any downsides, it'd be the driver flex my unit's right piece has, and the difficulty of seeing left and right markers.
  
 Most people said that this is tip-sensitive. I agree, changing from these tips to those tips makes a noticeable difference. Biflange are the most recommended, but I have yet to try.


----------



## toddy0191

anndrenaline said:


> Thanks for your insight. You wouldnt happen to have listened to the BK50 and Xiaomi hybrids too?







polychroma23 said:


> So I just received my Tennmak Crazy Cellos, and boy, they're prodigious. OOTB, I am very impressed. I can say that it's like as if **** 4in1 and Havi B3 Pro 1 had a child. It filled the missing spaces of the two aforementioned IEMs.
> 
> Sub-bass is present and adds a nice touch while maintaining balanced sound. Mids are impressively clear and detailed, and as a vocals head, this is the best I've ever listened to. By combining ****'s harsh treble (IMO) and Havi's rolled-off treble, you got yourself a sparkly, detailed, and airy sound without sounding too sibilant and harsh. Soundstage is almost Havi's in terms of width, depth is not much I think but still enough. Separation and imaging are almost Havi's as well. Instruments are nicely separated and can be pinpointed where its sound's coming from. If there were any downsides, it'd be the driver flex my unit's right piece has, and the difficulty of seeing left and right markers.
> 
> Most people said that this is tip-sensitive. I agree, changing from these tips to those tips makes a noticeable difference. Biflange are the most recommended, but I have yet to try.




There's a small port on the nozzle. Make sure your right tip isn't covering it as that rectified a similar problem for me.


----------



## trivium911

gemmoglock said:


> You must be referring to the KZ ZST! I demoed them but only found them meh, maybe because of lack of burn in. Settled on ZS3 in the end, I think it's a pretty decent one if you want to experiment. Maybe for the gym you can try the ATES or ATR, some even swear that these 2 cheaper models have a all-round better sound than the ZST and ZS3.




Yeah those are the ones. I heard atr has alot of bass, i listen to alot of death metal and hard rock at the gym so i prefer a balanced armeture thats not sibliant or harsh. Cant stand my polk nue voe, my Mee a151p 2nd gen are pretty good actually. Looks like hit or miss with the zst, i wont have much to compare to though when i get them other than the few iems i own.


----------



## TwinACStacks

toddy0191 said:


> So they should be at 4x the price.
> 
> Didn't realise you had the Cellos. I'd love to hear your opinions on them.


 
 Yes I've had them for a couple days now. I didn't get a chance to post my initial impressions, but they are quite impressive Big soundstage, surprisingly Balanced and great clarity and seperation. I don't think they are quite in the League of the Moni Ones or the A4 but then I only listened to them briefly and now they are on the Burner. Once I get some time on them I will do a belated first impressions. I've currently got 4 IEMs burning in, and I'm losing focus on each one's sound. I'm almost done with the Moni One review and My Magaosi M3 are getting Close to being done burning in. Then will be My 2nd Pair of Magaosi K1 then the Cellos.  Whew!!!!
  
 Price isn't always an assurance of really good sound or quality. The Shockwaves now at <$250 can slay or hang with IEMs 4X their price as well. With Asian stuff I'm finding out a lot is simply Luck of the Draw.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Ahmad313

twinacstacks said:


> Yes I've had them for a couple days now. I didn't get a chance to post my initial impressions, but they are quite impressive Big soundstage, surprisingly Balanced and great clarity and seperation. I don't think they are quite in the League of the Moni Ones or the A4 but then I only listened to them briefly and now they are on the Burner. Once I get some time on them I will do a belated first impressions. I've currently got 4 IEMs burning in, and I'm losing focus on each one's sound. I'm almost done with the Moni One review and My Magaosi M3 are getting Close to being done burning in. Then will be My 2nd Pair of Magaosi K1 then the Cellos.  Whew!!!!
> 
> Price isn't always an assurance of really good sound or quality. The Shockwaves now at <$250 can slay or hang with IEMs 4X their price as well. With Asian stuff I'm finding out a lot is simply Luck of the Draw.
> 
> ...


 
 How the A4 hold their position against SW3 specially in soundstage and instruments separation/placements department , ???


----------



## gobin

Anyone has an Vjjb K4 or Joyroom E103?
I can't seem to find reviews on them elsewhere, orther than on audiobudget.


----------



## To.M

trivium911 said:


> Yeah those are the ones. I heard atr has alot of bass, i listen to alot of death metal and hard rock at the gym so i prefer a balanced armeture thats not sibliant or harsh. Cant stand my polk nue voe, my Mee a151p 2nd gen are pretty good actually. Looks like hit or miss with the zst, i wont have much to compare to though when i get them other than the few iems i own.




My hard&heavy playlist sounds good with ZST (Pantera, Sepultura, Nailbomb,Down and others hellish stuff) no sibilance at all,so I guess you should be a happy mosher waiting for your impressions!


----------



## toddy0191

twinacstacks said:


> Yes I've had them for a couple days now. I didn't get a chance to post my initial impressions, but they are quite impressive Big soundstage, surprisingly Balanced and great clarity and seperation. I don't think they are quite in the League of the Moni Ones or the A4 but then I only listened to them briefly and now they are on the Burner. Once I get some time on them I will do a belated first impressions. I've currently got 4 IEMs burning in, and I'm losing focus on each one's sound. I'm almost done with the Moni One review and My Magaosi M3 are getting Close to being done burning in. Then will be My 2nd Pair of Magaosi K1 then the Cellos.  Whew!!!!
> 
> Price isn't always an assurance of really good sound or quality. The Shockwaves now at <$250 can slay or hang with IEMs 4X their price as well. With Asian stuff I'm finding out a lot is simply Luck of the Draw.
> 
> TWIN




Get some double flange tips on the Cellos as they sound the best IMO. Improves the sub bass and the top end.

You are the main reason I desperately want the SWIIIs. I just need to find a way of hiding the cost from "the boss"


----------



## CoiL

trivium911 said:


> I heard atr has alot of bass.


 
 Certainly NOT. ATR has only slight V-shape signature with neutral and natural sounding mids. And ATR highs aren`t sibilance or harsh.


----------



## CoiL

twinacstacks said:


> toddy0191 said:
> 
> 
> > So they should be at 4x the price.
> ...


 
 Twin are You getting SENDIY M1221 ? I`m getting confused what to choose... LZ A4, Magaosi K1, Sendiy M1221, Moni One or discounted PM4... they all get raving reviews atm (PM4 least imo).


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> Twin are You getting SENDIY M1221 ? I`m getting confused what to choose... LZ A4, Magaosi K1, Sendiy M1221, Moni One or discounted PM4... they all get raving reviews atm (PM4 least imo).




Fwiw I find the A4 to perform on a different level than the Moni One and K1. Should have the PM4 any time now as well and will of course compare with them also but as of now I'm starting to get a feeling that the A4 will end up on top of my ranking eventually, they're that good for me.


----------



## CoiL

How do You find the soundstage on A4 ? Is it different than A2S ? I didn`t like A2S inside/very close imaging at central/front headstage. If I do end up getting A4 - I do not want to stumble on same thing! ~200$ is very big jump for me. M1221 is only 50$ cheaper but still quite a leap for my wallet. That money really HAS to give me some jump in SQ and soundstage as at the moment I`m really impressed what I can get out of modded KZ ATR and my ol`fav ATE FF-mod. ATR @ 4$ is causing me scratching and itching head about how cheap You can go and get really good SQ.


----------



## SuperMAG

lol was thinking the same thing, currently i have **** 4in1 for analytical listening for good separation, bass and decent soundstage and piston 2, monk+ and ty hiz for laptop and movies use and atr for sports. In order its 4in1, piston2, atr, monk+ and last tyhiz32. My **** has a weakness to thin sound and brightness and its not that unbearable and i still enjoy them the most as my top iem.
  
 I am currently looking into tennmak cello, xiaomi hybrid pro 2dd1ba, and **** dt2+ and bk50, many people receaved xaiomi newest but have not yet posted reviews or comparisons.
  
 i wanna know if they can displace my 4in1 and make a jump to that promised 3d holographic soundstage and separation and imaging, people are raving about moni and k1 but these wont be a huge step from 4in1 as far as i heard while having 4 times the price.
  
 I dunno if these will satisfy me, i want to have my endgame in my possession for total enjoyment at home.
  
 I know that the only iem that can trump others is the shockwave 3 but i am afraid of the brightness of that, people are raving about a4 gave a bit of hope but its still 1 dd and 2 ba's.
  
 And then there is a thing about comfort, iem dont give me the best comfort, earbuds do, that's why i have been looking into the earbuds topic for a while, but i dunno anyone who has shockwave 3 level of iem to compare to the earbuds endgames around there. i dont want to compromise performance if i am paying the top money.
  
 well, i wont rush to throwing my money, i will wait for reviews and comparrasions and let the hype die, cuz my current iem and earbuds are enough for the mean time and then there is kz 10 drivers coming up lol.


----------



## CoiL

supermag said:


> In order its 4in1, *piston2, atr, monk+* and last tyhiz32.


 
 Hmmm... interesting, I would rate it ATR > Monk+ > Piston 2. Piston2 was history for me long time ago. I still have them and they do not compare to ATR, ATE, 4in1, M+. They are just OK sounding quite typical V-shaped IEM with quite narrow central soundstage imaging (and its separation in width)..


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> How do You find the soundstage on A4 ? Is it different than A2S ? I didn`t like A2S inside/very close imaging at central/front headstage. If I do end up getting A4 - I do not want to stumble on same thing! ~200$ is very big jump for me. M1221 is only 50$ cheaper but still quite a leap for my wallet. That money really HAS to give me some jump in SQ and soundstage as at the moment I`m really impressed what I can get out of modded KZ ATR and my ol`fav ATE FF-mod. ATR @ 4$ is causing me scratching and itching head about how cheap You can go and get really good SQ.




The soundstage on the A4 is A LOT bigger than on the A2S. They're on another level all over to be honest (and should be as well). The "out of the head" experience with the A4 is among, if not the best, I've ever heard. 

I will do direct comparisons with my other favorites such as ASG-1PLUS and Super Audio 6 soon but I've not been able to pick my favorite filter combination yet and would like to do so first, there's actually too many good combinations so it's hard to decide on one clear favorite. 

The Moni One is also very very good though, with better clarity and resolution but it's also brighter and doesn't have the same addicting subbass. The A4 to me is a very relaxed listening while still maintaining a very good amount of clarity and good resolution. It sounds natural, coherent and effortless. That being said if I had only $100 to spend the Moni One would be one of the top contenders for my money.

I'm super hyped to see how the PM4 compares that's for sure.


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> *The soundstage on the A4 is A LOT bigger than on the A2S*. They're on another level all over to be honest (and should be as well). *The "out of the head" experience with the A4 is among, if not the best, I've ever heard.*


 
 That just gave me earrection! ;P LOL Now I need to collect some monnnneyyy -.-


----------



## Tonx

gobin said:


> Anyone has an Vjjb K4 or Joyroom E103?
> I can't seem to find reviews on them elsewhere, orther than on audiobudget.


 
 Joyroom E 103 has very specific sound signature. Overall bass, mids and treble are pretty good for the price, even better than Rock Zircon (for me at least), good resolution. But it's sound is very "cold" (don't know how to say it right), even such genres like swing and jazz sounds cold, for this reason Joyroom's sounding is a bit artificial. It's is very good for some electronic music.


----------



## SuperMAG

coil said:


> Hmmm... interesting, I would rate it ATR > Monk+ > Piston 2. Piston2 was history for me long time ago. I still have them and they do not compare to ATR, ATE, 4in1, M+. They are just OK sounding quite typical V-shaped IEM with quite narrow central soundstage imaging (and its separation in width)..


 
 perhaps atr has tiny tiny bit more details and maybe soundstage or same but there is something in the sound of piston 2, its just addicting, all the music and bass just mix together soo well, the vocals have feelings, the bass gives feelings and its just the right amount, cant put my finger on it. its more lively and exciting.


----------



## Tonx

coil said:


> How do You find the soundstage on A4 ? Is it different than A2S ?* I didn`t like A2S inside/very close imaging at central/front headstage*. If I do end up getting A4 - I do not want to stumble on same thing! ~200$ is very big jump for me. M1221 is only 50$ cheaper but still quite a leap for my wallet. That money really HAS to give me some jump in SQ and soundstage as at the moment I`m really impressed what I can get out of modded KZ ATR and my ol`fav ATE FF-mod. ATR @ 4$ is causing me scratching and itching head about how cheap You can go and get really good SQ.


 
 It turns out that I'm not the only one who does not like A2S? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *This* and aggressive subbas prevent me to enjoy the music with A2s.


----------



## trivium911

I really want the lz a2s but i thnk they wiuld sound very similiar to the 1more dual hybrids...which are amazing btw but no point in having two pairs that sound the same. Down the road i want to get the 1more triple hybrids. Btw guys the 1more dual hybrids are the only iems that i found were close to over ear cans in sound and they sound absolutely incredible.


----------



## CoiL

tonx said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > How do You find the soundstage on A4 ? Is it different than A2S ?* I didn`t like A2S inside/very close imaging at central/front headstage*. If I do end up getting A4 - I do not want to stumble on same thing! ~200$ is very big jump for me. M1221 is only 50$ cheaper but still quite a leap for my wallet. That money really HAS to give me some jump in SQ and soundstage as at the moment I`m really impressed what I can get out of modded KZ ATR and my ol`fav ATE FF-mod. ATR @ 4$ is causing me scratching and itching head about how cheap You can go and get really good SQ.
> ...


 
 Yeah, You`re not alone. And I also think that A2S midbass was littlebit too "bumped" and caused fatigue for me. Btw, we are not alone, there are others. But then again, audio is subjective and some ppl really do like that kind of sound and imaging - it`s totally OK 
 Magaosi BK50 was something I was hoping from A2S but it was/is little too smooth for me, though I really do like them.


----------



## Tonx

coil said:


> Yeah, You`re not alone. And I also think that A2S midbass was littlebit too "bumped" and caused fatigue for me. Btw, we are not alone, there are others. But then again, audio is subjective and some ppl really do like* that kind of sound and imaging* - it`s totally OK
> Magaosi BK50 was something I was hoping from A2S but it was/is little too smooth for me, though I really do like them.


 
 I know, my father like a lot A2s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have to agree with Peter on this one as well. The A4 is next level up from the A2s which I thought were basically a Basshead IEM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I also have to state that as far as Bang-for-a-buck goes I think right now that title rests with the Moni Ones. They are pretty Damn good. (In fact The Magaosis K1 and M3 as well as the Cello can hang too).
  
 They finally have a handle on how to build IEMs in Asia it appears....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> I have to agree with Peter on this one as well. The A4 is next level up from the A2s which I thought were basically a Basshead IEM. :blink: But I also have to state that as far as Bang-for-a-buck goes I think right now that title rests with the Moni Ones. They are pretty Damn good. (In fact The Magaosis K1 and M3 as well as the Cello can hang too).
> 
> They finally have a handle on how to build IEMs in Asia it appears....
> 
> TWIN




Agreed on the Moni and yes, I'm sure this thread helped with their quality step up


----------



## gobin

twinacstacks said:


> I have to agree with Peter on this one as well. The A4 is next level up from the A2s which I thought were basically a Basshead IEM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds interesting, but what is Moni Ones? I can't seem to find it via google.


----------



## kauljp

Anyone have any comparisons between the moni and 1More Triple Driver In-ear Earphones from xiaomi??
 thanks


----------



## Holypal

Why Chinese make so many hybrid iems? While in other countries, mostly DD or multi-BA. Only AKG K3003 and some Sony hybrid iems.


----------



## 0captainteemo0

gobin said:


> Sounds interesting, but what is Moni Ones? I can't seem to find it via google.


 
 Here you are  Moni One on Aliexpress


----------



## BramblexD

Has anyone bought one of those DIY IEM's made with knowles drivers? A lot of them on taobao, around $150-300, using combinations of TWFK, ED,CI etc and claiming to sound nearly like big brands like the IE800/SE846


----------



## vapman

I stopped buying anything with Knowles drivers long ago. They are just okay in and of themselves but you can't show me one example of a iem made from prefab BA's that doesn't have the same sound signature as all other Knowles IEMs.


----------



## gobin

Have anyone tried the AUGLAMOUR R8 HIFI Super Bass before?
 They looks shiny and pretty!


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> How do You find the soundstage on A4 ? Is it different than A2S ? I didn`t like A2S inside/very close imaging at central/front headstage. If I do end up getting A4 - I do not want to stumble on same thing! ~200$ is very big jump for me. M1221 is only 50$ cheaper but still quite a leap for my wallet. That money really HAS to give me some jump in SQ and soundstage as at the moment I`m really impressed what I can get out of modded KZ ATR and my ol`fav ATE FF-mod. ATR @ 4$ is causing me scratching and itching head about how cheap You can go and get really good SQ.


 
 The A4 sounds nothing at all like the A2S, which for me is a good thing. My A2S have been in the drawer for a long time and I have no desire to take them back out.
  
 Soundstage on the A4 is huge, mainly imo due to the rear filter system makes them semi-open back so it's like a cross between earphones and earbuds. There's so much airiness with them but as a result isolation isn't as good. I'll have the Moni One and PM4 to compare soon as well.


----------



## TwinACStacks

gobin said:


> Sounds interesting, but what is Moni Ones? I can't seem to find it via google.


 





 Here ya go Gobin:
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-Moni-one-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset/119089_32754751166.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.yMxQ8t
  








 TWIN


----------



## zephyr11

thought I should try to share some pics of the DT2s.
  
 only listened to them for like 10min. but damn.... quite very good....
  
 I think I'm gonna try the TFZ series 5 soon, too pretty not to get. lol....
  
https://flic.kr/p/NjGCjm


----------



## crabdog

zephyr11 said:


> thought I should try to share some pics of the DT2s.
> 
> only listened to them for like 10min. but damn.... quite very good....
> 
> ...



TFZ Balance 2M is pretty too and also sounds great


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Picked up my ZS3's from the post office today, and haven't spent too much time with them yet,but it's definitely going to be a case of try out the small eartips since the medium ones seal too well, especially in the left ear... That was a fun thirty second struggle to get out. Oh, and they were fun to put in the first time - apparently hubby got a good laugh watching me try to figure it out. 

Initial impressions so far? Hard to put words to them so far as I'd spent an hour and a half with my ATR's before hand, but there's definitely more bass in the ZS3's. Oh, and I really like the dark blue colour the cable is, alongside how both cables after the split seem to be the same length. 

I'm also curious as to what this delivery card from today is for a package, but given the fact it wouldn't fit in my mailbox I suspect it means my Tennmak Pro's are in.


----------



## zephyr11

crabdog:
  
 ok honestly that was the LAST THING I NEED, more options!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
 still, thanks, I will check them out, I suppose these are better then the 5s?


----------



## raszcagalJK

djsenjaya said:


> My dt2+ was being held in custom. Tomorrow I'm going to clear the custom procedures to obtain this iem. It's really annoying. I hope the sound and build quality satisfying.


 
 Also from Indonesia (Jakarta) here.. Strangely I have never experienced such issues.. Most of my orders from Ali arrived in about two weeks time flawlessly.. Did you opt for a different method of shipment? I always choose the free "Standard Aliexpress" shipping.. (yes I'm a cheapo, lol)..
  
 Cheers


----------



## gobin

twinacstacks said:


> Here ya go Gobin:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-Moni-one-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset/119089_32754751166.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.yMxQ8t
> 
> TWIN



I thought it is $50, I was do wrong...


----------



## mebaali

gobin said:


> I thought it is $50, I was do wrong...


 
 Bought them for 50 US$ on 11.11 sale (was on offer for 68 US$ at that time and I have used Store and Aliex coupons to reduce it to 50 US$).
  
 ATM, tracking shows my package is at Kuala Lumpur airport (expecting it to reach me by the middle of December)


----------



## peter123

mebaali said:


> Bought them for 50 US$ on 11.11 sale (was on offer for 68 US$ at that time and I have used Store and Aliex coupons to reduce it to 50 US$).
> 
> ATM, tracking shows my package is at Kuala Lumpur airport (expecting it to reach me by the middle of December)




That's a seriously good purchase, congratulations!


----------



## Djsenjaya

raszcagaljk said:


> Also from Indonesia (Jakarta) here.. Strangely I have never experienced such issues.. Most of my orders from Ali arrived in about two weeks time flawlessly.. Did you opt for a different method of shipment? I always choose the free "Standard Aliexpress" shipping.. (yes I'm a cheapo, lol)..
> 
> Cheers




Yes it was standard shipping. The item has arrive @jakarta in 2 weeks. Then Jakarta ship it to medan post office and our beloved "medan" post office didn't process the item and leave it for another week. Now I've 2 order that I haven't received. Another 1 week maybe it will. Become 3item because I order a few thing on 11.11 (I'm cheapo guys too. Hahaha)


----------



## VinceHill24

Stunbled upon this at AE. This looks so so familiar hmm.... copy of the crazy cello ?!http://s.aliexpress.com/RFfuymee


----------



## TwoPalms

vincehill24 said:


> Stunbled upon this at AE. This looks so so familiar hmm.... copy of the crazy cello ?!http://s.aliexpress.com/RFfuymee



Added to cart


----------



## TwoPalms

Difficult decision between magaosi k1 or moni one? I need advice


----------



## chompchomps

twopalms said:


> Difficult decision between magaosi k1 or moni one? I need advice


 
 both


----------



## raszcagalJK

vincehill24 said:


> Stunbled upon this at AE. This looks so so familiar hmm.... copy of the crazy cello ?!http://s.aliexpress.com/RFfuymee


 
 Gosh, is it really the same thing? Both claimed to have the same freq. range from 5-70 kHz tho.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Senzer, perhaps they will be the new ****.. lol..


----------



## Tonx

vincehill24 said:


> Stunbled upon this at AE. This looks so so familiar hmm.... copy of the crazy cello ?!http://s.aliexpress.com/RFfuymee


 
 It would be fun if Senzer sounds like Cello


----------



## chompchomps

im really tempted to buy another pair of iems although i have the **** UES on the way, looking at the KZ ZST's with the purple cable or the tennmark pro's.
  
 Anyone has experience with them? I like my A2s sound signature currently. nothing too harsh on the treble.


----------



## VinceHill24

raszcagaljk said:


> Gosh, is it really the same thing? Both claimed to have the same freq. range from 5-70 kHz tho.. :blink:
> 
> Senzer, perhaps they will be the new ****.. lol..


Would be good if someone who owns the Cello get this for a comparison. We would never know unless we've heard both.


----------



## toddy0191

vincehill24 said:


> Would be good if someone who owns the Cello get this for a comparison. We would never know unless we've heard both.




If it's the same as the Cello for that price it would be the bargain of the century, although I'm not confident it will be.

If something seems to good to be true...


----------



## gemmoglock

http://img.1more.com/2013/10/10/10/2013093013530025.apk

If anyone understands Chinese this app automates burn in! If you don't understand the icons are universal so you can try. I will try translating if I have time but if others can do so please share 

More info here: http://bbs.xiaomi.cn/t-11165083 Use Google Chrome's translate function!


----------



## Holypal

gemmoglock said:


> http://www.1more.com/download/index.html
> 
> If anyone understands Chinese this app automates burn in! If you don't understand the icons are universal so you can try. I will try translating if I have time but if others can do so please share


 
  
 Can't visit that web page. I can only visit their US website.


----------



## gemmoglock

holypal said:


> Can't visit that web page. I can only visit their US website.





http://img.1more.com/2013/10/10/10/2013093013530025.apk

Thanks for checking! The Chinese site didn't name their hyperlink properly :/


----------



## VinceHill24

toddy0191 said:


> If it's the same as the Cello for that price it would be the bargain of the century, although I'm not confident it will be.
> 
> If something seems to good to be true...


I'm not confident either but getting it anyway as i need an earphone with mic so deperately since my soundmagic e10m decided to die and this came at the right timing. Gonna try out and see if it matches your impressions of the cello


----------



## toddy0191

vincehill24 said:


> I'm not confident either but getting it anyway as i need an earphone with mic so deperately since my soundmagic e10m decided to die and this came at the right timing. Gonna try out and see if it matches your impressions of the cello




I'm tempted but need to watch the pennies pre Xmas!


----------



## toddy0191

raszcagaljk said:


> Gosh, is it really the same thing? Both claimed to have the same freq. range from 5-70 kHz tho.. :blink:
> 
> Senzer, perhaps they will be the new ****.. lol..




It does look very similar but it surely can't have a silver plated cable for the he price. Plus the impedance is different.

The Cellos are really well made and seem really sturdy. They look better in person than the photos, plus the cable is very good.

These look like a cheap copy.

I'm interested to hear how they sound though.


----------



## VinceHill24

toddy0191 said:


> I'm tempted but need to watch the pennies pre Xmas!


We're all tempted for lots of things as long as we're with this thread, a healthy hobby at least though unhealthy for our wallet


----------



## Keller1

vincehill24 said:


> We're all tempted for lots of things as long as we're with this thread, a healthy hobby at least though unhealthy for our wallet


 

 KZs are by far the most wallet-healthy brand though.
  
 Edit: Ops, Wrong thread.


----------



## loomisjohnson

twopalms said:


> Added to cart







raszcagaljk said:


> Gosh, is it really the same thing? Both claimed to have the same freq. range from 5-70 kHz tho.. :blink:
> 
> Senzer, perhaps they will be the new ****.. lol..


----------



## loomisjohnson

im curious as well ...they look like exact clones with a different cables. Another senzer model has a ton of (probably faked) reviews on Amazon


----------



## gobin

Anyone know anything about this QKZ brand?
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32317352219.html?aff_click_id=dfca98462f9b4c8d9fc8a9ebcb6fb544-1480097076694-06668-VnYZvQVf&aff_platform=y


----------



## Saoshyant

gobin said:


> Anyone know anything about this QKZ brand?
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32317352219.html?aff_click_id=dfca98462f9b4c8d9fc8a9ebcb6fb544-1480097076694-06668-VnYZvQVf&aff_platform=y




My only experience is the QKZ W1 Pro which provides a fairly balanced sound & detachable cable for under $10. At least for awhile it was impressive for the price, but the $4 KZ ATR might replace it when it comes to value.


----------



## B9Scrambler

saoshyant said:


> My only experience is the QKZ W1 Pro which provides a fairly balanced sound & detachable cable for under $10. At least for awhile it was impressive for the price, but the $4 KZ ATR might replace it when it comes to value.




They sound quite different; ATR is a lot warmer. Both are outstanding though.


----------



## Lurk650

I'm at work so can't post an official FS but would anybody in the US be interested in buying my TK13?


----------



## cptbase

Hello guys, I'm new to the Chinese scene and was wondering what would be a good upgrade from my current earphones: Etymotic HF5.
  
 Right now I'm considering a certain 5 BA IEM that looks like one of those Shure earphones from a seller that is better off unnamed.  
 Are there any alternatives or recommendations that I might want to consider?
  
 Also, if possible, can someone give me an idea on the quality of the earphone I mentioned? There's a worrying review/feedback stating that the earphone lost its "quality sound" after couple months.


----------



## gemmoglock

cptbase said:


> Hello guys, I'm new to the Chinese scene and was wondering what would be a good upgrade from my current earphones: Etymotic HF5.
> 
> Right now I'm considering a certain 5 BA IEM that looks like one of those Shure earphones from a seller that is better off unnamed.
> Are there any alternatives or recommendations that I might want to consider?
> ...


 
  
 I know there are those with good experience with **** Hybrids etc but the general experience of many here is Chi-Fi usually is cheaper but you will end up buying a few either to find better sound, or due to quality issues.
  
 If you want something that lasts longer you may need to stick with other brands


----------



## cptbase

I know price isn't always a good indication of sound quality, but **** Hybrids look really cheap and I'm doubting it being (much) better than Ety HF5s haha.
  
 I was hoping to find a "high-end" replacement replacement for my current earphones and some of these multiple driver iems look crazy good, but I guess it comes at a cost of unreliable build quality :/


----------



## gobin

cptbase said:


> I know price isn't always a good indication of sound quality, but **** Hybrids look really cheap and I'm doubting it being (much) better than Ety HF5s haha.
> 
> I was hoping to find a "high-end" replacement replacement for my current earphones and some of these multiple driver iems look crazy good, but I guess it comes at a cost of unreliable build quality :/


 
 Been looking at the Advanced M4 and Trinity Hyperion? What do you think?


----------



## jon parker

gobin said:


> cptbase said:
> 
> 
> > I know price isn't always a good indication of sound quality, but **** Hybrids look really cheap and I'm doubting it being (much) better than Ety HF5s haha.
> ...


 
 try Music Maker TK 12 / TK 13


----------



## originalsnuffy

I personally would not suggest the **** 4in1.   I though the sound was way too high end focused.  The audio spectrum chart on one of the vendor websites showed a bit 10 db spike and that is really there.
  
 I tried a Trinity Vyrus and thought it had merit.  I returned those in favor of the upcoming Trinity Atlas Delta.
  
 On the reasonable cost side various forum members suggested the Tennmak Pro and that worked out well.  Eventually the Carbo Tenores will come back to earth in price I presume.  Those are a nicely balanced set of IEMs also.
  
 I have heard good things about Music Maker; Meze, etc.  So many good brands right now.


----------



## Holypal

cptbase said:


> Hello guys, I'm new to the Chinese scene and was wondering what would be a good upgrade from my current earphones: Etymotic HF5.
> 
> Right now I'm considering a certain 5 BA IEM that looks like one of those Shure earphones from a seller that is better off unnamed.
> Are there any alternatives or recommendations that I might want to consider?
> ...


 
  
 FLC8s


----------



## Roen

lurk650 said:


> Outer shell where it says Tennmak, right next to it, there is a small hole and you can see glue on the inside of the shell there, use a small needle to poke a hole through the glue.


So I used a needle and poked through the hole, but instead of going through the glue, i ended up pushing it down, but not through. Is that supposed to happen? Or is the needle supposed to go through the glue?


----------



## Roen

holypal said:


> FLC8s


Shockwave III?


----------



## Roen

Did we ever find any flat / neutral / reference Dual BA or Tri BA IEMs in the Chi-Fi market?

Already have a Havi B3 Pro 1, but it has some shortcomings going up against the likes of DBA-02 MkII / SE535. It is my choice IEM for smooth vocals though, let's say Norah Jones, Come Away With Me.


----------



## Holypal

roen said:


> Did we ever find any flat / neutral / reference Dual BA or Tri BA IEMs in the Chi-Fi market?
> 
> Already have a Havi B3 Pro 1, but it has some shortcomings going up against the likes of DBA-02 MkII / SE535. It is my choice IEM for smooth vocals though, let's say Norah Jones, Come Away With Me.


 
  
 I can't recall any dual/ti BA iems that fit your need. But Vsonic GR07x might nail the song. I mean the new GR07x, with very thin bio-cellulose driver. It has the speed of BA and smooth of DD. Here is a review from Airlight:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/552132/vsonic-gr07-impressions-thread/7320#post_13016870


----------



## Lurk650

cptbase said:


> I know price isn't always a good indication of sound quality, but **** Hybrids look really cheap and I'm doubting it being (much) better than Ety HF5s haha.
> 
> I was hoping to find a "high-end" replacement replacement for my current earphones and some of these multiple driver iems look crazy good, but I guess it comes at a cost of unreliable build quality :/




Shockwave 3
LZ A4
Moni One

Three tiers of top performing IEMs


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Shockwave 3
> LZ A4
> Moni One
> 
> Three tiers of top performing IEMs


 






 That would be my tier arrangement as well. +1 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## cptbase

Thanks for the suggestions, will research them all


----------



## TwoPalms

Moni one & tk13 which one better ss?


----------



## kauljp

twinacstacks said:


> That would be my tier arrangement as well. +1 JMHO
> 
> TWIN


Would someone share where they think the 1more triple driver falls in the iem hierarchy?


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the AAW Nebula 2 hybrid IEM:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/advanced-acousticwerkes-aaw-nebula-2/reviews/17406 ​  ​ 


  ​ ​


----------



## hakuzen

just received more Vivo XE800s, from
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html
 $13.85 now, as legit as the other good ones.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Ive only had experience with the 1more hybrid which , although very nice, IMO falls WAY short.

 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twopalms said:


> Moni one & tk13 which one better ss?




The TK13 is smoother and more relaxed with more bass. The Moni although a bit on the bass light side had great control and quality, the treble can lean bright but is highly detailed and spacious sounding, great separation. 

I sold my TK12 to upgrade to the 13. I'm actually looking to sell my 13 now and reown the 12. Just a personal want of having the Red TK12


----------



## eteina

hakuzen said:


> just received more Vivo XE800s, from
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html
> $13.85 now, as legit as the other good ones.


 
 That seller sells way too many fake earphones. I would have some doubts of the authenticity of their products.
 Examples of just some of the fakes he/she is selling:

 - Sony XB50 - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Hot-Sale-MDR-XB50AP-In-Ear-Extra-Bass-Dynamic-Earphones-With-Microphone-For-SNOY-Mobile/1754602_32692500059.html
 - Audio Techinca Ath-cks55x - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Original-55X-Premuim-Solid-Bass-13mm-Drivers-Noise-Cancelling-Dynamic-In-Ear-Stereo-Music-Earbuds/1754602_32691597300.html
 - Sony EX300 - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Headphone-For-Sony-Xperia-Z1-L36H-L35H-LT26ii-LT22i-LT28i-L39H-EX300AP-Earphones-For-Xperia-Z/1754602_32454065771.html


----------



## Ahmad313

lurk650 said:


> The TK13 is smoother and more relaxed with more bass. The Moni although a bit on the bass light side had great control and quality, the treble can lean bright but is highly detailed and spacious sounding, great separation.
> 
> I sold my TK12 to upgrade to the 13. I'm actually looking to sell my 13 now and reown the 12. Just a personal want of having the Red TK12


 
 Can you please write a few words on A4 vs SW3 ,  specially about soundstage and vocals  ,  thanks .


----------



## Lurk650

ahmad313 said:


> Can you please write a few words on A4 vs SW3 ,  specially about soundstage and vocals  ,  thanks .




I have not heard the A4, I'm just going off what I've heard in depth from a few reputable members. TwinACStacks should be able to answer this once his A4 is burned in.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> I have not heard the A4, I'm just going off what I've heard in depth from a few reputable members. @TwinACStacks should be able to answer this once his A4 is burned in.


 





 Before I even get that far, from initial impression ONLY of the A4's, is that its a much more relaxed listen. *But* I have doubts it will out-perform the SWIII's. I really haven't heard anything _*yet *_anywhere near the SWIII's price range that can. They are available for < $250.00.
  
 JMHO, But it's really too early to make that judgement yet. I want to give the A4's a fair shake. Just remember: it's ONLY my own personal tastes when I do make a full review. YMMV.
  








 TWIN


----------



## hakuzen

eteina said:


> That seller sells way too many fake earphones. I would have some doubts of the authenticity of their products.
> Examples of just some of the fakes he/she is selling:
> 
> - Sony XB50 - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Hot-Sale-MDR-XB50AP-In-Ear-Extra-Bass-Dynamic-Earphones-With-Microphone-For-SNOY-Mobile/1754602_32692500059.html
> ...


 

 maybe. but the XE800 i've received, are absolutely identical to the others i got from other sellers. and these are the cheapest ones.


----------



## loomisjohnson

lurk650 said:


> The TK13 is smoother and more relaxed with more bass. The Moni although a bit on the bass light side had great control and quality, the treble can lean bright but is highly detailed and spacious sounding, great separation.
> 
> I sold my TK12 to upgrade to the 13. I'm actually looking to sell my 13 now and reown the 12. Just a personal want of having the Red TK12


 

 been spending some time with the monis and agree with lurk--they are extremely refined and detailed without being over-analytical or clinical--there's a toe-tapping drive to 'em. as stated, these are not bass heavy--they're more about low end definition than depth. compared to the tk12, the moni sound smaller, with less note thickness and midrange presence, but may be even more crisp and clear than the tk12, which are very crisp and clear. the tk12 are also notably bassier. both are superb; at least for my typical use of listening to 320kb spotify files on a mobile, they seem to be the tipping point for rapidly diminishing returns.


----------



## kauljp

twinacstacks said:


> Ive only had experience with the 1more hybrid which , although very nice, IMO falls WAY short.
> 
> TWIN


 
 I just got the 1more triple driver and I am quite impressed with them, still burning in at 40 hours. Its only that I would like to know what I am missing out on if the shockwaves are that much better than them I wouldnt mind splurging. Thats why I would like to find out what their performance is compared to the other notable iems on the market say tk 12, 13 or the crazy cellos or anything else.


----------



## trivium911

kauljp said:


> I just got the 1more triple driver and I am quite impressed with them, still burning in at 40 hours. Its only that I would like to know what I am missing out on if the shockwaves are that much better than them I wouldnt mind splurging. Thats why I would like to find out what their performance is compared to the other notable iems on the market say tk 12, 13 or the crazy cellos or anything else.




I want these lol, i have the 1more dual hybrids and i dont feel they are missing anything as the other poster mentioned. In fact they are my favorite IEMS. They are a bit dark though as in rolled off in the treble which i prefer and they sound buttery smooth.


----------



## Sousapro

Does anyone know what size of comply tips are correct for the **** 4in1 or the dt2 plus? I've googled quite a bit and I came up short.


----------



## s4tch

has anybody heard the meizu ep-31? i got it as the bundled iem with my pro 6 phone and i quite like it. bass could be faster, but for those looking for a cheap v character, it could be a good pick. sounds way better than those sony iem's i still have from my xperia p bundle. the metal build of the meizu is solid, too.


----------



## kauljp

trivium911 said:


> I want these lol, i have the 1more dual hybrids and i dont feel they are missing anything as the other poster mentioned. In fact they are my favorite IEMS. They are a bit dark though as in rolled off in the treble which i prefer and they sound buttery smooth.


 
 I would definitely recommend the triple driver, I was shocked to hear them during the demo lol. I had just taken off the he 560s and listening to these didt feel like a a significant dropoff if that makes any sense. Its just my curiosity that keeps me inquiring about the shockwaves. But at this price you cant go wrong with the triple drivers, especially since you could return them if you dont like them from amazon.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/1MORE-Triple-Driver-Headphones-Microphone/dp/B01A7G35S0?th=1


----------



## docentore

@TwinACStacks - did you got your K1 back? how do they compare to Moni one and L4?


----------



## ahgans

sousapro said:


> Does anyone know what size of comply tips are correct for the **** 4in1 or the dt2 plus? I've googled quite a bit and I came up short.


 
 Not sure about the exact size, but I'm using t400 right now and they fit fine. The t200 are definitively too small though.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guys the Moni One Review is up.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/moni-one-hybrid-iem/reviews/17414
  
 Enjoy.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Holypal

Graphene diaphragm dynamic drivers. It seems graphene will be a new material for many earphones. Now we have:
  
 **** PT15: earbud, 15mm DD, 32 ohm, a lesser known company. ~$10
 Xiaomi Hybrid Pro: 2DD+1BA earphone, 32 ohm, a famous phone company. ~$28
 Fiio F3: released in China, 11mm DD, 40 ohm, interchangeable shells(red/blue/black), a famous DAP company. ~$20 in China
  
 The first two already know here, so I give some pictures about Fiio F3. I'll probably buy this one for phone usage, instead of xiaomi hybrid. 
  
 I hope someone can compare these three and have a general impression about Graphene diaphragm.


----------



## fenodi

djsenjaya said:


> My dt2+ was being held in custom. Tomorrow I'm going to clear the custom procedures to obtain this iem. It's really annoying. I hope the sound and build quality satisfying.



Now custom is likely to charge cost for repacking. I don't know the real procedure how much cost for it. It may varies.


----------



## Roen

sousapro said:


> Does anyone know what size of comply tips are correct for the **** 4in1 or the dt2 plus? I've googled quite a bit and I came up short.


both 200 and 400 will fit. Treat 200 as narrow bore, 400 as wide bore.


----------



## thanderbird

twinacstacks said:


> Guys the Moni One Review is up.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/moni-one-hybrid-iem/reviews/17414
> 
> ...




Taking the bass issue, would you say moni is better than tk13?


----------



## TwinACStacks

thanderbird said:


> Taking the bass issue, would you say moni is better than tk13?


 





 Thander not as MUCH Bass but way tighter, better control of it. In fact the whole impression of the Moni is Balanced, Controlled and Detailed.
  
 Better is subjective. Most certainly equals.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Djsenjaya

fenodi said:


> Now custom is likely to charge cost for repacking. I don't know the real procedure how much cost for it. It may varies.




repacking only cost me around Rp.7000 (50 cents). It was due to high amount of pacakage in my post office, the worker even didn't bother to search fpr my package when I went there to pick up.


----------



## Skullophile

kauljp said:


> Would someone share where they think the 1more triple driver falls in the iem hierarchy?


Recently I had a listen for a few hours of that one.
The sound is decent but has a few issues. The bass is very aggressive and is the best part imho, has a mid bass hump. The treble and mids have a much thinner 
and tinny quality to cymbals which make them sound a little disjointed from the bass. Treble rolls off early and makes them sound dark. I give them some credit
they are a decent iem, maybe if they were a better shape and had a better cable they would have gotten more loveage from us. They're a fun listen but they're 
at the bottom of the food pyramid.


----------



## trivium911

skullophile said:


> Recently I had a listen for a few hours of that one.
> The sound is decent but has a few issues. The bass is very aggressive and is the best part imho, has a mid bass hump. The treble and mids have a much thinner
> and tinny quality to cymbals which make them sound a little disjointed from the bass. Treble rolls off early and makes them sound dark. I give them some credit
> they are a decent iem, maybe if they were a better shape and had a better cable they would have gotten more loveage from us. They're a fun listen but they're
> at the bottom of the food pyramid.




Is there another headphone in that price range or cheaper that is better sounding?


----------



## kauljp

skullophile said:


> Recently I had a listen for a few hours of that one.
> The sound is decent but has a few issues. The bass is very aggressive and is the best part imho, has a mid bass hump. The treble and mids have a much thinner
> and tinny quality to cymbals which make them sound a little disjointed from the bass. Treble rolls off early and makes them sound dark. I give them some credit
> they are a decent iem, maybe if they were a better shape and had a better cable they would have gotten more loveage from us. They're a fun listen but they're
> at the bottom of the food pyramid.


thanks skull, I just got them recently and thought they were pretty good lol. If the other ones spoken about on here are much better then I'm going to wait for the next aliexpress sale and get them then. Appreciate your help
Thanks


----------



## kauljp

trivium911 said:


> Is there another headphone in that price range or cheaper that is better sounding?


i got the one more for 160 cad which is not cheap. This is why I was keen to find out where they ranked because something like the lz a4 is only a hundred bucks more but should be a significant step up from user reviews.


----------



## egzbuen

Also bought the triple driver from 1more. Sold my kz zs3, tfz s5 and aed10 when I received the 1more. 

It has tons and heaps of positive reviews from more than 300 buyers over at Amazon (I know they are not professional reviewers, nor am i), what's important is you like it's sound sig. 

I would have to agree with the bass sound sig though. It's a bit aggressive. I can't unlock the full high and mids potential of the q more since I use a x5i which is touted and known to be a very warm sounding DAP. 

Bottoming, it's still a very good IEM at its price point. I heard cosco sells then much lower so if your from CONUS you might wanna try them out. 

Oh just another thing - the microphonics issue is real though. Not to bothersome to me but for those anal about it, you will be. 

Sent from Nokia 3210


----------



## trivium911

@ kauljp you must be talking about the triple drivers than? I have the dual hybrids, they do have the midbass bump which makes them sound warm overall, i find that they are sparkly on the top end so i actually like the sound. I have not heard the triples though but i assume the tuning would be similar.
  
 On a side note does anyone have any recommendations on over ear closed back headphones that are not as painfully bright as the Pro 80s with a bit more mids? 
  
 I bought the ISK MDH9000's as i mentioned a while back...still waiting but also keeping my eye open in the meantime.


----------



## kauljp

egzbuen said:


> Also bought the triple driver from 1more. Sold my kz zs3, tfz s5 and aed10 when I received the 1more.
> 
> It has tons and heaps of positive reviews from more than 300 buyers over at Amazon (I know they are not professional reviewers, nor am i), what's important is you like it's sound sig.
> 
> ...


I agree egzbuen, these iems do have a lot of bass. I liked that when i first listened to them, but now most songs that I listen to the majority of the song is being dominated by the bass which I am starting to dislike. I think i need more analytical iems with a slight bass kick but not too high.


----------



## Cinder

kauljp said:


> I agree egzbuen, these iems do have a lot of bass. I liked that when i first listened to them, but now most songs that I listen to the majority of the song is being dominated by the bass which I am starting to dislike. I think i need more analytical iems with a slight bass kick but not too high.


 
 These might be out of your price-range, but check out the Accutone Pisces BA (which has your exact preferred sound signature) and the Accutone Gemini HD with either green or blue filters. Similarly, the Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4 with the standard gunmetal filters has a very analytical sound signature with a slight bass kick.
  
 Here is an Accutone mega-thread I put together which aggregates all the known reviews of Accutone products:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/816576/accutone-technology-mega-thread
  
 Hope this helps.
  
 -Cinder


----------



## crabdog

cinder said:


> These might be out of your price-range, but check out the Accutone Pisces BA (which has your exact preferred sound signature) and the Accutone Gemini HD with either green or blue filters. Similarly, the Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4 with the standard gunmetal filters has a very analytical sound signature with a slight bass kick.
> 
> Here is an Accutone mega-thread I put together which aggregates all the known reviews of Accutone products:
> 
> ...


 
 +1 for Accutone. I've only heard the Lyra so far but it's  impressive for a low budget offering.


----------



## Lurk650

trivium911 said:


> @ kauljp
> you must be talking about the triple drivers than? I have the dual hybrids, they do have the midbass bump which makes them sound warm overall, i find that they are sparkly on the top end so i actually like the sound. I have not heard the triples though but i assume the tuning would be similar.
> 
> On a side note does anyone have any recommendations on over ear closed back headphones that are not as painfully bright as the Pro 80s with a bit more mids?
> ...




http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones


----------



## Lurk650

egzbuen said:


> Also bought the triple driver from 1more. Sold my kz zs3, tfz s5 and aed10 when I received the 1more.
> 
> It has tons and heaps of positive reviews from more than 300 buyers over at Amazon (I know they are not professional reviewers, nor am i), what's important is you like it's sound sig.
> 
> ...




You are right. Just checked and Costco has them for $69.99 right now. You of course need to be a Costco member I believe


----------



## gemmoglock

kauljp said:


> I agree egzbuen, these iems do have a lot of bass. I liked that when i first listened to them, but now most songs that I listen to the majority of the song is being dominated by the bass which I am starting to dislike. I think i need more analytical iems with a slight bass kick but not too high.


 
  
 The Ocharaku Co-Donguri isn't Chinese but if you have spare cash what little I gather from Head-Fi and elsewhere online make it an interesting thing... I'm not sure if I should take the plunge myself.
 
  
 Available from rakuten, CDjapan and Amazon US I think! If anyone here has tried them let me know how they sound! Ex-Sony dude who started the firm and did an Audio-Technica mod should have a thing or two up his sleeve I guess 
  
 Also, there is the Fiio F1 and F3 but they are super new not all Chinese retailers stock them yet, let alone reviews or an official Fiio english product webpage. What I gathered from the Chinese site is they are two different grades of over-ear, single DD IEMs but no mention of sound signature. The F3 apparently has DD components sourced from Japan.


----------



## ChopChop

Hi, I need some help again choosing some new iems up to 30 euros. I already have the xe800, and until yesterday I also had the musicmaker kk ting, but they ended up in the washer and you can guess what happened.

So I am looking for something with good bass to replace them.


----------



## Darner

Haven't been active for over a year. Anything new in the area of low-cost ($50 or less), open-backed headphones?


----------



## AudioNoob

Hey all, I really enjoy remax rm-600ms but the cable is super annoying (the sleeveing wrinkles, and it hurts my ears where it presses in towards the earlobe area. Do you know of any similar sounding (Dual BA, good sub bass, low mid bass and good treble extension but not sibilant, mic) iems under 100 with better cables? I couldn't find any notes on the hybrid remax rm800
  
 cheers


----------



## ozkan

Hi guys. Does anyone know how long does it take to get a refund to your credit card when you cancel your order on aliexpress? I cancelled my order after I realised that I gave the wrong address and the order status was pending and changed to finished but when I check my bank account the money hasn't been refunded yet.


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Hi guys. Does anyone know how long does it take to get a refund to your credit card when you cancel your order on aliexpress? I cancelled my order after I realised that I gave the wrong address and the order status was pending and changed to finished but when I check my bank account the money hasn't been refunded yet.




In my experience this may take a couple of days but I can't remember it ever taken more than a week.


----------



## ozkan

peter123 said:


> In my experience this may take a couple of days but I can't remember it ever taken more than a week.




Thank you Peter. I cancelled my order today only a few minutes after I realized I gave the wrong address so I don't need to worry about it


----------



## peter123

ozkan said:


> Thank you Peter. I cancelled my order today only after a few minutes so I don't need to worry about it




Sounds good, if you cancel fast enough they may even not have had the time to charge you.


----------



## modjo

audionoob said:


> Hey all, I really enjoy remax rm-600ms but the cable is super annoying (the sleeveing wrinkles, and it hurts my ears where it presses in towards the earlobe area. Do you know of any similar sounding (Dual BA, good sub bass, low mid bass and good treble extension but not sibilant, mic) iems under 100 with better cables? I couldn't find any notes on the hybrid remax rm800
> 
> cheers


 
 Remax RM-600M is a single BA IEM, Knowles SR-32453.


----------



## AudioNoob

modjo said:


> Remax RM-600M is a single BA IEM, Knowles SR-32453.


 

 Sorry I got carried away looking at results of BA searches, yes it is.


----------



## trivium911

lurk650 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones




Thanks lol


----------



## Vidal

s4tch said:


> has anybody heard the meizu ep-31? i got it as the bundled iem with my pro 6 phone and i quite like it. bass could be faster, but for those looking for a cheap v character, it could be a good pick. sounds way better than those sony iem's i still have from my xperia p bundle. the metal build of the meizu is solid, too.


 
  
  I have a pair, good solid performer and really nice build.


----------



## netseraph

Got my 4in1. The initial impression was horrible. Treble was very harsh and hurted my ears. After being burned for 3 days about 12 hours, it transformed into a very nice pair. The sound is very smooth with good separation and decent sound stage. It is by no means near the sound quality of HD600 but I could be certain it is very close to Beats Studio I got few years ago. This made me wonder the cost of material of those high-end headphones/IEM.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I must say @ 50 hours my impression of the LZ A4 is very, very good. Easily the best IEM by LZ yet.

Maybe not quite the out of body experience of the SWIII but DAMN close....

Back to burn in. I am quite pleased.

These could be an end game IEM for some.

 TWIN


----------



## SuperMAG

So no holographic immersive 3d soundstage and seperation liek SW3??


----------



## amature101

how is lz-a4 compared to **** 4 in 1, lz-a2 and shure se846(bass)


----------



## Skullophile

Lol, lol, lol


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> Lol, lol, lol


 
 What is this , ???


----------



## Ahmad313

[quote name="Skullophile" 

Lol, lol, lol[/quote]
Have you receive your DZ8 ,?


----------



## Skullophile

I was comparing shipping prices and stumbled soon this.
Providing passport information to get premium shipping. 
Nothing incredibly sketchy about that!


----------



## Djsenjaya

Finally received my **** dt2 plus and **** 4in1. 

Gonna try it tonight. Wish the sound was good ootb


----------



## Skullophile

ahmad313 said:


> [quote name="Skullophile"
> 
> Lol, lol, lol



Have you receive your DZ8 ,?[/quote]
Not yet, they're still being made. They should arrive hopefully within 10 days.


----------



## notamethlab

gemmoglock said:


> The Ocharaku Co-Donguri isn't Chinese but if you have spare cash what little I gather from Head-Fi and elsewhere online make it an interesting thing... I'm not sure if I should take the plunge myself.
> 
> 
> Available from rakuten, CDjapan and Amazon US I think! If anyone here has tried them let me know how they sound! Ex-Sony dude who started the firm and did an Audio-Technica mod should have a thing or two up his sleeve I guess


 
  
 I finally purchased these about a week ago, I'll update on impressions when I receive them. Very excited to listen to an Ocharaku iem.


----------



## mebaali

netseraph said:


> Got my 4in1. The initial impression was horrible. Treble was very harsh and hurted my ears. After being burned for 3 days about 12 hours, it transformed into a very nice pair. The sound is very smooth with good separation and decent sound stage. It is by no means near the sound quality of HD600 but I could be certain it is very close to Beats Studio I got few years ago. This made me wonder the cost of material of those high-end headphones/IEM.


 
 Kinda reminds me of my experience with **** 4in1. With over 100 hours of usage, either the hot treble has settled down (or) my brain/ears have adjusted to their presentation.
  
 Among the IEMs that I own, there is none that could pour in as much details as these do for me. 
  
 Absolutely, love this. 
  
(Of all the tips that I have tried on these, dual flange silicone tips seems to provide the best seal/fit for my ears)


----------



## gemmoglock

notamethlab said:


> I finally purchased these about a week ago, I'll update on impressions when I receive them. Very excited to listen to an Ocharaku iem.


 
 Nice yes please! My KZ doesn't feel like it will last very long so I'm on the lookout again


----------



## Sousapro

has anyone had a chance to listen to these (Xiaomi In-ear Hybrid Earphones Pro 2DD 1BA) from gearbest? http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_566702.html


----------



## MuZo2

sousapro said:


> has anyone had a chance to listen to these (Xiaomi In-ear Hybrid Earphones Pro 2DD 1BA) from gearbest? http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_566702.html


 

 There is separate thread for it and some impressions there.


----------



## Djsenjaya

netseraph said:


> Got my 4in1. The initial impression was horrible. Treble was very harsh and hurted my ears. After being burned for 3 days about 12 hours, it transformed into a very nice pair. The sound is very smooth with good separation and decent sound stage. It is by no means near the sound quality of HD600 but I could be certain it is very close to Beats Studio I got few years ago. This made me wonder the cost of material of those high-end headphones/IEM.




Agreed!! Out of the box these 4in1 was really hurting my ears because of the treble. I think i will burn these iem for a few days. 

Dt2 plus was better in all aspect. Airy sound with good soundstage. These was initial impression though. Will burn in to see any difference.


----------



## crabdog

My thoughts on the TFZ Balance 2M:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-balance-2m/reviews/17420


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> My thoughts on the TFZ Balance 2M:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/tfz-balance-2m/reviews/17420


 
 very nice review,  
 have you SoundMAGIC E80 for comparison specially for mid range and vocals .


----------



## crabdog

ahmad313 said:


> very nice review,
> have you SoundMAGIC E80 for comparison specially for mid range and vocals .


 
 Sorry I haven't heard any SoundMAGIC stuff. Almost bought one of their IEMs a while back but didn't hear much about them so moved on.


----------



## vapman

Haha I remember when Soundmagic was mentioned in a chinese brand thread here for the very first time. Crazy hype about it and a bunch of people bought sets from some random store in China and they sold out time after time. But they were really garbage actually. Regardless my dad stuck some large size etymotics tips on them and used them for maybe 6 years before i realized he still used them and bought him something else. I have not bothered with their newer stuff because I keep hearing the same complaints about the sound signature: claustraphobic, dull, not engaging or lively.


----------



## TwinACStacks

amature101 said:


> how is lz-a4 compared to **** 4 in 1, lz-a2 and shure se846(bass)


 






 No Contest against the 4 in 1 and the LZ A2S (I haven't heard the original A2). As far as the Shure I haven't heard a *real* 846 in several years so I can't even attempt a comparison.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

Fwiw I rate the Soundmagic E80 as one of the better single dynamics I've ever heard and would still consider it a very good offering for anyone looking for a mid-centric pair of IEM's in the sub $100 range......

I'll make a comparison with the E80 in my Moni One review.

Regarding the A2 vs the A4 the A4 is on another level.


----------



## Ahmad313

vapman said:


> Haha I remember when Soundmagic was mentioned in a chinese brand thread here for the very first time. Crazy hype about it and a bunch of people bought sets from some random store in China and they sold out time after time. But they were really garbage actually. Regardless my dad stuck some large size etymotics tips on them and used them for maybe 6 years before i realized he still used them and bought him something else. I have not bothered with their newer stuff because I keep hearing the same complaints about the sound signature: claustraphobic, dull, not engaging or lively.


 
 I respectfully disagree with you and i don't know for which model you talking about ,  as i know E80 is a excellent iem specially for mid range with amazing vocals and clarity ,  soundstage,  instruments separation everything is best for their asking price and E80 are very well appreciated by most of audiophiles .


----------



## loomisjohnson

toddy0191 said:


> It does look very similar but it surely can't have a silver plated cable for the he price. Plus the impedance is different.
> 
> The Cellos are really well made and seem really sturdy. They look better in person than the photos, plus the cable is very good.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


tonx said:


> It would be fun if Senzer sounds like Cello


 

 i actually wrote the vendor to ask if these "senzer h1" are a clone of the crazy cello--the vendor, who spoke surprisingly good english, disavowed any knowledge of the cello but swore that his senzer were the bestest iem ever. i was amused enough by his sales pitch to drop the $12 and order a pair--will post if they're at all worthwhile. thank god for international trademark/patent protections.


----------



## TwoPalms

senzer real photo


----------



## audio123

if **** 4 in 1 treble is considered harsh, wait till you guys try RHA CL1. 6 times the harshness of **** 4 in 1


----------



## Folly

loomisjohnson said:


> i actually wrote the vendor to ask if these "senzer h1" are a clone of the crazy cello--the vendor, who spoke surprisingly good english, disavowed any knowledge of the cello but swore that his senzer were the bestest iem ever. i was amused enough by his sales pitch to drop the $12 and order a pair--will post if they're at all worthwhile. thank god for international trademark/patent protections.


 
  
 Same here lol. I also asked whether these were the same as the crazy cello, and had gotten a similar reply from the seller. Anyhow mine has already been shipped out and should arrive within a week. Will let you guys know if they are worth it. It's also quite interesting to note that the $12 price tag is a 50% discount from their full price.


----------



## Ahmad313

Today I decide to buy something end game type stuff to avoid the frustration of every week releasing a new model from these Chinese manufacturers and to get peace of mind for at least one year so today I ordered for Trinity Audio's HUNTER .


----------



## MuZo2

twopalms said:


> senzer real photo


 

 impressions?


----------



## Tonx

ahmad313 said:


> Today I decide to buy something end game type stuff to avoid the frustration of every week releasing a new model from these Chinese manufacturers and to get peace of mind for at least one year so today I ordered for Trinity Audio's HUNTER .


 
 Knowing Trinity, we can assume that in aspiration of perfectionism Bob will refine Hunters during the year
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Anyway ,my congratulations. I ordered today Atlas Delta.


----------



## Shinry

Typical case of Brain-burn-in here!
 The ED3 had too much peaky highs before I let them burn in and now the Urbanfun sounds so dark xD I hope a bit will change during burn in.
 For the rest they seem quite solid and I like them. Especially fitwise they suit me more (With different tips, I've never seen smaller tips coming with a IE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 Still waiting for the other 4 IEs


----------



## Ahmad313

tonx said:


> Knowing Trinity, we can assume that in aspiration of perfectionism Bob will refine Hunters during the year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Thank you very much my friend ,


----------



## gobin

Sorry in advance dor derailing the thread. But I'm contemplating to get a pair of Avd.sound (Advanced) M4 since it's on a 33% sales. 

Has anyone have this one before?


----------



## toddy0191

twopalms said:


> senzer real photo




They look VERY similar!!;;


----------



## Enuma-elis

It's a Chrismas time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Finally received my HiSenior (not the greatest name for an iem company) Ciem hybrid (1+1) earphones. Very nice and veeery comfortable earphones. The craftsmanship is top notch, the sq after a few hours of burn in seems quite balanced. Nice detail, the soundstage is not the biggest though. But I like it this way for an outdoor listening. Will post a review in a few weeks 
  
 .


----------



## base08

audio123 said:


> if **** 4 in 1 treble is considered harsh, wait till you guys try RHA CL1. 6 times the harshness of **** 4 in 1


 

 My own experience with the 4in1: a very good detail retriever IEM with a slightly v-shaped frequency response, slightly recessed mids.
  
 The first time I tried them i was underwhelmed by the performance with a really harsh treble. Continued using more often my earbuds who provided less detail but far more realistic reproduction of music, but the external noise isolation features of the 4in1 kept me coming back to them, from time to time. And then they started growing on me, the harsh treble almost disappeared the mids came more upfront and everything became a really enjoyable experience.
  
 Recently i ordered more 4in1 for colleagues and i after trying their brand new IEM's and A/Bing with my burned in one i can say they are completely different, mine are a lot softer, warmer and less sibilant. The sibilance and hiss, i can hear on some records, are still there, but not on the same unpleasant amount as on the new non-burned 4in1's.
  
 So conclusion, from a non burn-in believer, they do change for the better, becoming mainly less sibilant with less harsh treble,  even though still retained the same overall v-shaped sound signature.


----------



## trivium911

enuma-elis said:


> It's a Chrismas time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 which ones are these? The TD1S?
  
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hisenior-UE-IEMs-In-Ear-Monitor-Black-Carbon-Fiber-Steampunk-Hifi-CIEM-Custom-Headphone-Earphone-with/32660262428.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.P0BJ0S&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10000007_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10037_10054_10059_10032_10099_10078_10079_10077_10073_10097_10100_10096_10070_10052_10050_424_10051-10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=c99d6aac-f40d-408c-ae25-3c743901cc92
  
 These posted dont mention anything about the BA driver in the specs, also did you.have to get an impression of the ear? It sounds like i huge pain for a $50 iem.


----------



## Enuma-elis

trivium911 said:


> which ones are these? The TD1S?
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hisenior-UE-IEMs-In-Ear-Monitor-Black-Carbon-Fiber-Steampunk-Hifi-CIEM-Custom-Headphone-Earphone-with/32660262428.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.P0BJ0S&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10000007_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10037_10054_10059_10032_10099_10078_10079_10077_10073_10097_10100_10096_10070_10052_10050_424_10051-10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=c99d6aac-f40d-408c-ae25-3c743901cc92
> ...


 
  
 No, definitely not these . These in the ciem config https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hisenior-Hybrid-DD-Knowles-BA-Balanced-Armature-ED-TWFK-Drivers-UIEM-CIEM-Noise-Cancelling-In-Ear/32734529283.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.8k3GAE .


----------



## SuperMAG

base08 said:


> My own experience with the 4in1: a very good detail retriever IEM with a slightly v-shaped frequency response, slightly recessed mids.
> 
> The first time I tried them i was underwhelmed by the performance with a really harsh treble. Continued using more often my earbuds who provided less detail but far more realistic reproduction of music, but the external noise isolation features of the 4in1 kept me coming back to them, from time to time. And then they started growing on me, the harsh treble almost disappeared the mids came more upfront and everything became a really enjoyable experience.
> 
> ...


 
  wow, this is exactly, i mean exactly my case with my 4in1, wow, every word man except for the collegues part.


----------



## seilent

Been silent reader for like months already, but really grateful for this thread so i decided to register too!
 i'm not going to give overrated review.
 got my 4in1 2 days ago, initial impression kinda bad because i used ZS1 before (it was because my ZS1 was too bassy, not 4in1's fault)
 i wasn't burning in the earphone, but playing mp3 all the day should have similar effect no? (since i think it would be best to burn in using what i usually listen), please CMIIW

 after 2 days, the treble indeed still a bit pierces like other said, but with equalizer and stuff i managed to tame it down.
 the sound is very good, bass is punchy. pretty nice with sound enhancer (virtual room)
 it requires pretty long tuning until it suits my head with balance between bass and clarity though

 the left earpiece sometimes had like connection issue, i'm not sure it was because the piece or cable. But after swapping the L and R cables the issue seems gone.
  
 it's indeed not for everyone, if you think treble might be an issue to your ears, i wouldn't suggest this. Otherwise its very nice piece.
 as for reference, song that i always listen is japanese utaite song (mostly 花たん) which requires good balance between clarity and bass (sample : http://soundcloud.com/never-forgotten/hanatan-dear)


----------



## chompchomps

gobin said:


> Sorry in advance dor derailing the thread. But I'm contemplating to get a pair of Avd.sound (Advanced) M4 since it's on a 33% sales.
> 
> Has anyone have this one before?


 
  
 I think there are some who wrote reviews on these. give them a search, good price for a good pair of earphones, well made cable and if i remember correctly, a more balanced kinda sound without any sort of colouring. If you're a basshead or into EDM, i doubt these are for you


----------



## B9Scrambler

gobin said:


> Sorry in advance dor derailing the thread. But I'm contemplating to get a pair of Avd.sound (Advanced) M4 since it's on a 33% sales.
> 
> Has anyone have this one before?


 
  
 The ADVANCED M4 is excellent. Well worth the money. Here's a link to all the reviews posted so far;
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/adv-sound-m4
  
 If you want a similarly bright-ish sound but with more bass, the Brainwavz Jive and Accutone Lyra (my preference) are worth a look too.


----------



## gobin

b9scrambler said:


> The ADVANCED M4 is excellent. Well worth the money. Here's a link to all the reviews posted so far;
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/adv-sound-m4
> 
> If you want a similarly bright-ish sound but with more bass, the Brainwavz Jive and Accutone Lyra (my preference) are worth a look too.


 
 The brainwaves looks promissing, but I fell in love with the design and cable of the m4.
  
 I did do some research on this forum and others sources as well (though I'm not sure if they're dependent on sponsorship, or completely personal opinions). And I figured I can live with its lack of bass ( I plans to listen to podcasts on it while I'm outside anyway). My hope now is that It will have good isolation and fit my ears.


chompchomps said:


> I think there are some who wrote reviews on these. give them a search, good price for a good pair of earphones, well made cable and if i remember correctly, a more balanced kinda sound without any sort of colouring. If you're a basshead or into EDM, i doubt these are for you


 
 I have a bass-heavy pair of IEM already. I think I might try a pair with emphasis on the other end of the spectrum. Durability and clarity is my priority right now so I think it would fit me well.
  
 It appears that you're an Adv M4 owner, Can I ask you about its performance on orchestral music?, how is it in comparison to others IEM at similar price range (sub $40) ?
  
 Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## bhazard

DT2+ came in...
  
 First impressions... good, but I need a lot more time with them.
  
 Midbass is a bit too strong, and there isn't a hot extended treble to compensate like the 4in1. Mids sound a bit scooped (like the 4in1)
  
 Needs time and measurements. Like the 4in1, with some EQ it might really shine. OOTB, eh.
  
 Could definitely be the fault prone BA causing the slightly bloated sound... maybe not. Still way too early to tell with one source and no tip rolling.
  
 The EQ curve I use on the KZ ATR works very well with the DT2+... this should give you an idea of the Frequency Response if you've heard the ATR.


----------



## bhazard

Yessss. With Spiral Dots and the same EQ curve I use on the KZ ATR, the DT2+ sounds like a more refined 4 in 1 and ATR combined.


----------



## Cinder

gobin said:


> The brainwaves looks promissing, but I fell in love with the design and cable of the m4.
> 
> I did do some research on this forum and others sources as well (though I'm not sure if they're dependent on sponsorship, or completely personal opinions). And I figured I can live with its lack of bass ( I plans to listen to podcasts on it while I'm outside anyway). My hope now is that It will have good isolation and fit my ears.
> I have a bass-heavy pair of IEM already. I think I might try a pair with emphasis on the other end of the spectrum. Durability and clarity is my priority right now so I think it would fit me well.
> ...


 
 It really depends on the composition of the orchestra, but for the most part I wouldn't use the M4 with my collection of songs from that genre. The bass presence is simply not there for a convincing lower register on the sonorous or impactful songs IMO.
  
 In its price range, you will seldom find a more resolving upper mids and treble. Weigh these traits against each-other, and decide whether or not the increase in detail is worth the drop in lower register impact.


----------



## gemmoglock

bhazard said:


> Yessss. With Spiral Dots and the same EQ curve I use on the KZ ATR, the DT2+ sounds like a more refined 4 in 1 and ATR combined.


 
  
 That's interesting. What EQ curve do you use on the ATR? I have an ATR coming in and the DT2 praise sounds like a good thing


----------



## Djsenjaya

After several hours burning the DT2 plus. The micro detail shows up. Going to burn in this baby a few more days and see how it goes.


----------



## bhazard

gemmoglock said:


> That's interesting. What EQ curve do you use on the ATR? I have an ATR coming in and the DT2 praise sounds like a good thing


 
  
 Something like this:


----------



## kroem

I'm so confused. Is there any major quality difference in cables from all of these AliExpress shops? I'm looking to not spend like more than 50USD and all I really want is a sturdy plug that wont fail...(for Shure SE535)


----------



## Saoshyant

Well the AK Light has arrived, and with zero EQ using Shanling M1, it's a bassy little guy.  It's my first micro-driver, and the nozzles are just huge, absolutely massive.  I don't think I have any tips that'll actually fit this nozzle, so I'll have to go with stock tips, with some tip swapping for comfort coming soon.  Listening at a comfortable level for vocals, the bass is most certainly the prominent feature, so if you want balanced I wouldn't go this route.  It's certainly a very small IEM, and once I can figure out which tips suits me best will probably be comfortable, although it's possible given my ear canals a nozzle this size might just cause discomfort.  For reference, the largest comply tips I have which I believe would have been used for Pistons and I think a Monster Turbine are smaller than the tips included.  Sorry, I know there's probably larger nozzles out there, but for something so small the nozzles feel oddly large.


----------



## mochill

Mine still on its way


----------



## rockingthearies

Hi is anyone able to recommend my friend a wireless earpiece he is gonna use it for cycling budget would be around USD100 anything lesser is more than welcome. He listens to coldplay and bruno mars. I am thinking of the KZ HDSE but can't find any reviews so yeah I am open to all kinds of recommendations thank you!


----------



## Majin

Oh god bought the Urbanfun with the aliexpress 11.11 sale and I got the AWEI Q5i instead. Time for a dispute with a store that doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## To.M

rockingthearies said:


> Hi is anyone able to recommend my friend a wireless earpiece he is gonna use it for cycling budget would be around USD100 anything lesser is more than welcome. He listens to coldplay and bruno mars. I am thinking of the KZ HDSE but can't find any reviews so yeah I am open to all kinds of recommendations thank you!




Or something what QCY offers:

QCY QY19 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32670175066/32670175066.html

Majin oh, sorry to hear that!


----------



## Lurk650

In case anybody is interested

http://www.head-fi.org/t/827344/fiio-x3ii-and-oppo-ha2-combo


----------



## crabdog

Received my Moni One today. Early impressions are in line with what others have been saying - very good.


----------



## zato23

If someone interested LZ A3 $95.74 
on gearbest 
http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_391787.html?wid=21


----------



## chompchomps

rockingthearies said:


> Hi is anyone able to recommend my friend a wireless earpiece he is gonna use it for cycling budget would be around USD100 anything lesser is more than welcome. He listens to coldplay and bruno mars. I am thinking of the KZ HDSE but can't find any reviews so yeah I am open to all kinds of recommendations thank you!




I would recommend the MeeAudio X7's that im using right now for my workouts. superb sound quality and they wont come off with vigorous exercise.

Using earphones while cycling. isnt it dangerous? Geez.


----------



## amature101

Moni One or lz-a4?
 how is moni one compared to **** 4 in 1


----------



## kauljp

amature101 said:


> Moni One or lz-a4?
> how is moni one compared to **** 4 in 1


 
 if someone is willing to do a comparison, I would like to humbly add lz-a4 vs shockwave lll, 
 thanks


----------



## To.M

crabdog said:


> Received my Moni One today. Early impressions are in line with what others have been saying - very good.




Congrats, that's quite a jump from Tennmaks and the like!  waiting for your impressions!


----------



## hoerlurar

rockingthearies said:


> Hi is anyone able to recommend my friend a wireless earpiece he is gonna use it for cycling budget would be around USD100 anything lesser is more than welcome. He listens to coldplay and bruno mars. I am thinking of the KZ HDSE but can't find any reviews so yeah I am open to all kinds of recommendations thank you!




I just got the qcy qy19 today, and from the quick comparison to my hdse i would rather buy the qcy! The kz hdse is darker and lacking in treble i would say. I also received kz starline tips today, and the hdse sounded much better with them. The hdse is ok now IMO.

The qcy qy19 sounds actually very good! I can only compare them to my kz hdse, but the hdse i would only listen to if i needed to use Bluetooth. The qcy qy19 sounds good even compared to other kz/tennmak/xiaomi wired budget champs so far


----------



## Djsenjaya

Crazy cello arrived. 
Initial impression : best sounding single dynamic driver even beats some hybrid iem. The build quality simply amazing.


----------



## chompchomps

actually you could even buy a Penon mmcx bluetooth cable and pair it with tennmark pros or the popular **** UEs. Prices would be around 50 dollars for the items together. The beauty of mmcx is that it can be very versatile.
  
 My concern would be for your friends safety if hes using it to commute via bike as he might not hear car horns or sounds around him


----------



## peter123

chompchomps said:


> actually you could even buy a Penon mmcx bluetooth cable and pair it with tennmark pros or the popular **** UEs. Prices would be around 50 dollars for the items together. The beauty of mmcx is that it can be very versatile.
> 
> My concern would be for your friends safety if hes using it to commute via bike as he might not hear car horns or sounds around him




This! 

I've got that cable and alter between the two mentioned IEM's as my Bluetooth solution. Works very well imo.


----------



## Holypal

djsenjaya said:


> Crazy cello arrived.
> Initial impression : best sounding single dynamic driver even beats some hybrid iem. The build quality simply amazing.


 
  
 Hmm, looks very interesting. I'm a fan of single dynamic driver.


----------



## Djsenjaya

holypal said:


> Hmm, looks very interesting. I'm a fan of single dynamic driver.




Wait until a few more days and I'll conclude if this iem really worth the price ($46) for a single dynamic iem.


----------



## polychroma23

Still very impressed with Tennmak Crazy Cellos. Wide soundstage, luscious mids, very detailed without being too piercing, and great instrument separation


----------



## rockingthearies

Man you guys are making me impatient my cellos are still on the way (


----------



## chompchomps

Ive yet to pull the trigger on the Tennmark Pro's but my UEs is on the way!


----------



## gemmoglock

Anyone with Tennmaks Pro have solutions for MMCX connections that seem no longer connect properly for sound?
  
 I've a friend using them looking for solutions  I know the Logitech UE900S shipped with a small tube of red Deoxit. Will that help?


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on the ultra compact SMSL Idol+ DAC/amp:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/smsl-idol-dac-sound-card-headphone-amplifier-otg-micro-usb-192khz/reviews/17438


----------



## loomisjohnson

gemmoglock said:


> Anyone with Tennmaks Pro have solutions for MMCX connections that seem no longer connect properly for sound?
> 
> I've a friend using them looking for solutions  I know the Logitech UE900S shipped with a small tube of red Deoxit. Will that help?


 

 a bit of deoxit certainly won't hurt, though it's not unlikely that the cable has failed--do you have another mmcx cable you can try?


----------



## gemmoglock

loomisjohnson said:


> a bit of deoxit certainly won't hurt, though it's not unlikely that the cable has failed--do you have another mmcx cable you can try?


 
 Hmm my friend has another cable but both have the same issue.


----------



## Lurk650

chompchomps said:


> actually you could even buy a Penon mmcx bluetooth cable and pair it with tennmark pros or the popular **** UEs. Prices would be around 50 dollars for the items together. The beauty of mmcx is that it can be very versatile.
> 
> My concern would be for your friends safety if hes using it to commute via bike as he might not hear car horns or sounds around him


.. Yep, Peter recommended the Penon cable to me and the Pros with that cable are what my gf uses


----------



## guiffre

does anyone here have any impressions or experience with the 'Bluebird U series' line of portable amps? I have found almost no english language literature on their products, however the reviews in other languages have been outstanding.
  
 just wondering if anyone else was interested or could provide some insight into the differences between models (U3, U3.6, U6, U6plus)
  
 a link to the U3 is here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Hot-Selling-BlueBird-U3-6-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-HIFI-Digital-Class-A-Headset-AMP/32653044585.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.10.P9TsIO&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10037_10054_10033_10059_10032_10099_10078_10079_10077_426_10073_10097_10100_10096_10052_10050_424_10051-10051_10033,searchweb201603_6&btsid=d6cd6b15-c077-4551-b3c0-21d31fdb8bee
  
 the U6 plus here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-NEW-Bluebird-amp-portable-headphone-amplifier-U6-PLUS-OPA2604-5V-USB-charging/32665824920.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.YZDSqV&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10037_10054_10033_10059_10032_10099_10078_10079_10077_426_10073_10097_10100_10096_10052_10050_424_10051-10033,searchweb201603_6&btsid=d6cd6b15-c077-4551-b3c0-21d31fdb8bee
  
 thanks.


----------



## peter123

guiffre said:


> does anyone here have any impressions or experience with the 'Bluebird U series' line of portable amps? I have found almost no english language literature on their products, however the reviews in other languages have been outstanding.
> 
> just wondering if anyone else was interested or could provide some insight into the differences between models (U3, U3.6, U6, U6plus)
> 
> ...




I've got the U6: good sound, bad build quality. I do not usually recommend it because of all the issues with it.


----------



## guiffre

Hey Peter,

Thanks for the reply. 

What issues have you experienced with the build quality?

Do you happen to know the understand what separates the models in terms of quality. The specs are hard to interpret. 



peter123 said:


> I've got the U6: good sound, bad build quality. I do not usually recommend it because of all the issues with it.


----------



## Shinry

Does someone know the Urbanfun Carbon One?
 Just found them while surfing on AE. They seem quite prizey in the only offer there, but look gorgeous
https://aliexpress.com/item/URBANFUN-3-5-mm-Carbon-Fiber-Micro-Moving-Coil-Have-A-Fever-Hifi-In-ear-Earphones/32768153971.html?
 Is it that new and therefor expensive, or will it come down when more trader have them.
 If they were more reasonable priced, I'd instantly try them.


----------



## sososerious

shinry said:


> Does someone know the Urbanfun Carbon One?
> Just found them while surfing on AE. They seem quite prizey in the only offer there, but look gorgeous
> https://aliexpress.com/item/URBANFUN-3-5-mm-Carbon-Fiber-Micro-Moving-Coil-Have-A-Fever-Hifi-In-ear-Earphones/32768153971.html?
> Is it that new and therefor expensive, or will it come down when more trader have them.
> If they were more reasonable priced, I'd instantly try them.




That removable cable in the main picture looks interesting, normally you have a male AND female interface... Seems this one has two female ends!


----------



## Shinry

Are you sure? Maybe it just looks this way. In every picture only one side is loose. (On the other hand I've never seen a mmxc cable in real life so I'm not qualified to say anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Tonx

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Trinity-Hyperion-RJMA-001-High-Fidelity-Quality-Audiophile-IEMs-In-Ear-Monitor-Earphone/1994049_32774084018.html
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/RJMAVY-001-High-Fidelity-Quality-Audiophile-Earphone-Earbuds/1994049_32773225813.html
  
  
 Trinity on Aliexpress - it's something


----------



## toddy0191

djsenjaya said:


> Wait until a few more days and I'll conclude if this iem really worth the price ($46) for a single dynamic iem.




Spoiler alert, they definitely are!

Had them for 4 weeks now and still don't want to listen to anything else. They improved massively over the first few weeks too.

Sorry to repeat myself but get some biflange tips on them and they shine.


----------



## Lurk650

tonx said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Trinity-Hyperion-RJMA-001-High-Fidelity-Quality-Audiophile-IEMs-In-Ear-Monitor-Earphone/1994049_32774084018.html
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/RJMAVY-001-High-Fidelity-Quality-Audiophile-Earphone-Earbuds/1994049_32773225813.html
> 
> ...




It's Penon sooooo I'd guess legit


----------



## MAntunes

Hi guys!
 Where can I can good quality bi-flange tips on Aliexpress?


----------



## burnedpopcorn

First post and I just got the 4in1s, **** pt15, and the moni one today. 

First impressions: 
I like the pt15. Bass lite as any earbud but the bass feels cleaner and quicker than the monks. Plus build quality is miles ahead. Vocals also have a slightly less "fizzy" quality to them if that makes sense. I'm guessing that's due to a peak somewhere in the monks fr. 

The 4in1: Not gonna lie these are pretty bad imo. I knew these where gonna be crazy v shaped but the bass had no texture. Every bass note sounds the same. Easily prefer the kz atr, and zs3. Even my sony's that I got at Walmart for $30 sound more cohesive. Honestly these just sound too unnatural. Great build guiltily tho. 

Now onto the moni ones: these were a sigh of relief after trying the 4in1s. The only thing that surprised me is how much bass they had. Based on impressions I would've thought they were bass lite but if anything the bass on these are definitely a little above neutral. Maybe compared to some of the basshead iems these may sound lacking in the bass, but I doubt any measurements will show these having bass less than neutral. Really enjoy these though. I was worried that they wouldn't have enough bass and this is probably around the perfect amount for me.


----------



## bhazard

Now that the DT2+ is back in stock, I absolutely recommend it if you like the KZ ATR. It's like the refined cousin of it. More detail, better soundstage, etc.
  
 Just like the 4 in 1, I have to use EQ to really enjoy it though. Mids need a slight bump, midbass needs a little cut, and highs need a slight boost. After that, they sound very impressive. My new daily set.
  
 I should get a measurement within the next few days between it and the ATR.


----------



## rockingthearies

Can anyone do a comparison between the DT2+ and the crazy cello? Because I love the ATR signature might be considering upgrading to the DT2+ but my crazy celoos are on the way


----------



## SuperMAG

Also please some one make comparassions of cellos to 4in1, tk13, dt2+ and new xiaomi hybrid.


----------



## gemmoglock

bhazard said:


> Now that the DT2+ is back in stock, I absolutely recommend it if you like the KZ ATR. It's like the refined cousin of it. More detail, better soundstage, etc.
> 
> Just like the 4 in 1, I have to use EQ to really enjoy it though. Mids need a slight bump, midbass needs a little cut, and highs need a slight boost. After that, they sound very impressive. My new daily set.
> 
> I should get a measurement within the next few days between it and the ATR.




Yay, looking forward as always


----------



## notamethlab

Anyone else finding their dt2 plus sibilant? Today I was listening to both the Urbanfun hybrid and DT2 plus. I found the DT2 plus to be sibilant and at some points it was unbearable.


----------



## raszcagalJK

rockingthearies said:


> Can anyone do a comparison between the DT2+ and the crazy cello? Because I love the ATR signature might be considering upgrading to the DT2+ but my crazy celoos are on the way


 
  
 Yep. Would be very helpful to hear some comparison. Thinking of getting one of them for my Christmas present...


----------



## Lurk650

burnedpopcorn said:


> Now onto the moni ones: these were a sigh of relief after trying the 4in1s. The only thing that surprised me is how much bass they had. Based on impressions I would've thought they were bass lite but if anything the bass on these are definitely a little above neutral. Maybe compared to some of the basshead iems these may sound lacking in the bass, but I doubt any measurements will show these having bass less than neutral. Really enjoy these though. I was worried that they wouldn't have enough bass and this is probably around the perfect amount for me.




Just got my Opus#1 and paired with the Moni One it's potential end game for me. Almost enough to cancel the PM6 from TA.


----------



## amature101

Is Moni one available in taobao?


----------



## AudioNewbi3

amature101 said:


> Is Moni one available in taobao?


 
 +1


----------



## Shinry

A bit of research later:
 The Carbon One and other headphones were presented in 2015 so they aren't new.
 Those are sold on chinese websites for 1599 Yuan (MSRP I think) so above 200$, which makes the AE offer legit. Unfortunatelly this means I can't try them. 
  
 Other infos:
 The IE seem to be wearable over the ear and with the cable down. At least they have such a plasticpiece to secure they stay in your ears and an earhanger in their package. The cable connects with 2 male mmxc pins. This is one of the sites I found with good pictures http://www.hh365.net/news/20160509/16416.html  or the mainpage of urbanfun themself (they don't show the connector though) http://urbanfunlife.com/show/473.html
  
 Something equally interesting for me:
 Urbanfun showed a Over-Ear Headphone the "Nature One". Beryllium driver, wooden case. Awesome, but they seem to have discontinued them.


----------



## bhazard

notamethlab said:


> Anyone else finding their dt2 plus sibilant? Today I was listening to both the Urbanfun hybrid and DT2 plus. I found the DT2 plus to be sibilant and at some points it was unbearable.




Kind of. It is less sibilant and has less treble than the 4 in 1 though.

One thing I don't like is driver flex. This has it, while the 4in1 didn't for me.


----------



## amature101

Those who has treble issue with 4 in 1. After changing my tips to comply, treble seem to be well controlled. However bass became muddy


----------



## Tonx

Hi! Here my comparison of ***** DT2+*, *PT15*, *Vyrus* and *LZ-A2s*.

 with best options of tips (for me) - Meizu medium tips on ****, Vting big tips on LZ, big standart tips on Vyrus

 Tracks used (with some notes how they sound with different iems):

*Hunger of the Pine - alt-J *
*Vyrus* and *LZ *brings vocal forward, ***** DT2*+ has slightly recessed vocals. Bass of *LZ* is agressive, it overwhelms  hights sometimes.  ****** sounds ok, but cymbals at 3.15 sounds a bit strange. *PT15* sound very natural (but has same problem with cymbals), overall at the same level with others.

*Beyond - Hans Zimmer & Lorne Balfe*
*LZ* suffers from  low-frequency rumble, that affects on detail retrieving (at 1:10 - ...). *DT2*+ has better resolution; main theme at 1:50 is recessed, a bit lost on other frequencies. *PT15* sound a bit too airy, has a bot better separation (at 1:20),percussion is a bit too dry on *PT15*.

*Major, Jesus Lady - The Asteroids Galaxy Tour*
*LZ* sounds muddy,boomy and has narrower soundstage than other earphones. I don't really like drums on *PT15*, but overall  these songs sounds pretty good. Nothing special to mention  about *DT2*+ here, it's ok. *Vyrus* sound good too, but has cleaner sound.

*Kiss the sky - Shawn Lee's Ping Pong Orchestra*
 Sounds better on *LZ* (sound signature is more suitable). *DT2*+ has better resolution and sounds more flat. *PT15* has airy and light (or lite?) sounding, but it sounds a bit "vapid" (don't know how to say it right). Don't know why, but *Vyrus* has narrow sounstage here.

*Suzy - Caravan Palace*
*Vyrus*  - acoustic guitar and vocal forward(or guitar is more forward than on other earphones at least). Right amount of bass. *LZ* brings guitar and vocal forward too, but   accompanied by vibrations. *DT2*+  - guitar is less in body, is more light and has more detail. *PT15* sounds more airy again, has wider soundstage, lacks power in percussion.

*Come with Me Now - KONGOS*
*DT2*+ has higher level of detail. Overall *LZ* sounds better, especially vocals. *PT15* is my favorite here with wider soundstage and good resolution.

*Fire Meet Gasoline - Sia*
*Vyrus* has more balanced sound than others again. This song has wider sounstage on *LZ* in comparison with other tracks on *LZ* (I hope you'll understand what I mean). Bass and rumble overwhelms other frequencies, therefore here is lost of detail retrieving. This song sounds pretty good on *DT2*+, soundstage on ****** is approximately the same on *Vyrus*. *PT15* would sound very good if it has more subbass.

*Fourth Of July - Fall Out Boy*
*DT2*+ has more details. I don't like the positioning here on *LZ*, I would prefer vocal more forward here.It is really hard to focus on vocal, because it is overwhelmed by instruments, which are as loud as the voice. *PT15* has same problem here.

*The Other Woman - Caro Emerald*
*Vyrus* sounds more balanced, vocal is a bit too close. *DT2*+ has better detail on cymbals. Female voice sounds very good on *LZ*, very natural. Separation is not the best (at 2:00 is hard to hear the violin). *PT15* as usual.

*Pulse - Gossling*
*LZ* has heavy sounding, Drums of *DT2*+ are a bit veiled (or muddy?). *PT15* has a bit artificial cymbals. *Vyrus* has a bit distant presentation.

*Beast - Nico Vega*
*LZ* - hights are rolled off, very "meaty" sound, too much rumble. *DT2*+ has better detalisation on hights and percussion, but voice more forward would be better. *PT15* has more suitable presentation, good resolution, voice forward, same goes for *Vyrus* (except resolution).

*All the Earth - Jessica Curny*
 Better sounds on *PT15*, then goes *Vyrus*, *DT2*+. *LZ* has very good voice reproduction, but vocal is too forward.

*The Greatest Fight on Earth - Deathstars*
*LZ* - very heavy sound, too much rumble, bass overwhelms the hights. But voice reproduction is very good.  *DT2*+ has better hights and wider soundstage, vocal is recessed. *PT15* has surprisingly meaty sound thanks to midbass..
  
*Design your Universe - Epica*
*LZ* performs suprisingly good, very good bass, voice reproduction and overall sound is powerfull. *DT2*+ goes with better detail on hights.  *PT15* has wider soundstage and better separation.
  
*Verta Sataa - Turmion Kätilöt*
*LZ* - muddy, narrow, bad resolution in bass. *Vyrus* is step ahead in separation and bass quality. *DT2*+ is between *Vyrus* and *LZ* here, good detail, bass quality a bit worse than *Vyrus*. *PT15*'s presentation does not suit for this type of music.

*BFD Division - Mick Gordon*
*LZ* - suprisingly not bad, a bit cleaner sound would be welcome. *PT15* has some "meat" here, good resolution,but does not suit for this music actually. *DT2*+ goes right after Vyrus here, sound good overall. Feel the pure,raw power of this track with *Vyrus *





 - very good bass quality and quantity and overall good resolution.

*Everybody Lies - Michael MC Cann*
*LZ* sounds veiled, warm, such sound does not suit well for this track. *DT2*+ has suitable presentation, good detail but drums sounds a bit plastic/artificial. *PT15* lacks of beat in the bass. *Vyrus* sounds great.

*Instrument - Joe Ford*
 Better on *LZ*, good detail exept cymbals, great subbas. *Vyrus* lacks a bit on subbass (with gold undamped filters) . ****** has more subbass than *Vyrus* but less than *LZ*. *PT15* - almost no subbass, but midbass still exists, a bit more detail than *LZ* and *Vyrus*.

*Feel Like Home - Fort Minor*
*Vyrus* - neutral,accurate sounding. *LZ* performs good, lacks on hights a bit. *DT2*+ same as *Vyrus*.

 A little less conversation -  Elvis Presley
 Dragonland - Thomas Bergersen
 Big Bad Wolf - In this Moment
 Captain's Dance - Marcus Warner
  
*Some Hi-Res: *

*Forest Fish - AES DANA*
*LZ* souns more veiled/muddy, narrow, just a little space here. *DT2*+ and *Vyrus* have better feeling of space, Vyrus sounds a bit more natural. *PT15* sounds similar to *Vyrus*, but crickets(?) sound somehow strange.
  
*Prism - Veiko Matsui*
 Best sounding version is by *PT15*. *Vyrus* has less detail and overall resolution. *LZ* has good detail retrieving, more "intimate". *DT2*+ sounds like *LZ* with bigger space.
  
*Other sources*
  
*Meizu Pro 5*: In generall rough and less detailed sound, more fun sounding than analytical. 
*DT2*+ - less details in midbass, a bit harsh treble, rough sound, more bass and rumble. Suit for electonic, simple pop music,"epic" instrumental music. 
*LZ* - suit for Meizu better than Senfers. Beautiful vocals, mid forward, more bass (a bit muddy), less detailed. Sounds good - Feel like Home, Suzy, Hunger of the Pine, BFG Division.
*PT15* - more suitable for ambient
*Vyrus* - pairs pretty well,less detailed sound, less bass quality and simple hights.
  
*Hidizs AP100* : My first thought was - I need better source, after XDuoo, Hidizs is really step ahead, better in every way, except maybe size of soundstage. 
*DT2*+ - everything is better than on XDuoo, but downsides are still present, even if less prominent.
*LZ* - better quality and quantity of bass, more detail. Rap sounds better on Hidizs, In this Moment sound roughly the same as XDuoo. I like how Verta Sataa profits from Hidizs+LZ.
*Vyrus* - much darker on Hidizs, more "meaty" sound. Really good with this pair - Caravan Palace, The Asteriods Galaxy Tour, Elvys Prasley,Fall Out Boy( better positioning of instruments really helps here) and heavy, difficult music like In this Moment,Turmion Kätilöt .
*PT15* - does not profit from better source that much  actually, sound is about the same level of XDuoo.

*Some options of tips*
  From left to right 1-6.

  
  
 For *LZ*:
 1 - less bass impact, overall flat sound,mayby too dry
 4 - moderate amount of bass, sound overall less energic
 5 - bassy option without too much sacrifice 
 For ******:
 2 - wide soundstage, a bit too much rumble for me
 3 - one of ****'s standart tips (came with DT2+) became one of the most interesting in my collection. They looks like all standart tips but have a little bit wider bore.
 6 - bass lite sound
  
*Conclusion:*
*LZ*-*A2s* - Full,warm sound with agressive subbass and recessed hights, mids and vocals  slightly forward. Very good vocals reproduction, very natural.  LZ sounds more like an dynamic earphone. LZ need some sirious tip-rolling, because using standart tips is the best way to get muddy,boomy, narrow sound without all the clarity.
  
 From Senfers I was expecting a bit more.

***** PT15* - Airy, clean sound with good separation and overall resolution. Bass is good in terms of quality, but it lacks certainly on quantity,therefore this earbud is not so good for some heavy genres. Actually I was expecting more from this earbud, because with having bigger driver PT15 does not provide any advantages over other earphones. All strong sides like good detail/separation are caused by bright sound signature (Virus with purple filters became more detailed too). But I need to say that **** sounds really natural.

***** DT2+* - Another IEM with serious "tip-rolling" problem. When I start to compare **** with other earphones the first thing I noticed was that DT2+ sounds veiled and somehow distant(vague?). It's like you sit a bit further away from stage, singer and some instruments are forward and percussion instruments stands behind the veil. Third driver is rather a marketing ploy than real improvement. Yes, DT2+ has a bit better detail retrieval than others (in hights, hight-frequency percussion), but it comes out only after very critical listening. Furthermore this extra detalisation entails more problems, like some artificial cymbals in heavy music and plastic/artificial drums. I prefer in this case less detailed but more natural sound. Back to tips - sound of DT2+ much depends on tips. 

*Vyrus* - Most balanced earphone in comparison (gold undamped). Overall separation and detail is on pair with others, a bit less micro details in heavy music due single driver. Natural sound ( a bit less natural on simple genres than PT15), quick bass with good amount, flat sound signature. Best allrounder here with gold filters,  not to mention a lot options to castomize "your" sound.
  
 Main part of comparison based on  listening with  XDuoo X3, conclusion was made based on experience with Hidizs as better source. Sorry for my English


----------



## VinceHill24

It seems Brainwavz has a new IEM offering. Retailing at 89.5$, the M100. Pricing does not seems appealing to me for a single dynamic but we won't know for sure until someone has heard it. 
http://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/brainwavz-m100-earphones


----------



## Lurk650

vincehill24 said:


> It seems Brainwavz has a new IEM offering. Retailing at 89.5$, the M100. Pricing does not seems appealing to me for a single dynamic but we won't know for sure until someone has heard it.
> http://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/brainwavz-m100-earphones




Brainwavz sends out samples to Headfi members for pretty much a lot of their gear. Plenty have heard it and unless they listened and went back and fixed things, it's not good. Their upcoming B100 is a single BA I believe, is cheaper and sounds way better than the M. I've heard this from plenty of knowledgeable members


----------



## B9Scrambler

vincehill24 said:


> It seems Brainwavz has a new IEM offering. Retailing at 89.5$, the M100. Pricing does not seems appealing to me for a single dynamic but we won't know for sure until someone has heard it.
> http://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/brainwavz-m100-earphones


 
  
 I'll probably be posting impressions later today. Have had them for a couple weeks now. Let me just say that their best friend is an equalizer.


----------



## VinceHill24

lurk650 said:


> Brainwavz sends out samples to Headfi members for pretty much a lot of their gear. Plenty have heard it and unless they listened and went back and fixed things, it's not good. Their upcoming B100 is a single BA I believe, is cheaper and sounds way better than the M. I've heard this from plenty of knowledgeable members


Wow that sounds bad, didn't know they have a single BA coming. If they didn't fix things right for the M100 the price tag is just a very bad choice.


----------



## DikZak

Hi guys this will be my first post. Been browsing a while and read many reviews and good info in this thread but can't decide which IEM I have to get.
 Right now I am having Klipsch Image S4 which I kind like and KZ ART on my way, it was just cheap so worth trying.
 I quite liked the Image S4's but they are getting pretty worn and KZ ATR is for the meanwhile.

 I am hoping to find something new as replacement in the budget around $20 -  $30. I use them mainly for traveling by train and bus using my phone.


*What do I listen?  *Mostly to Rock / Post-Hardcore and pop-rock. Falling Up and Thrice are my two favorite artists. Sometimes I listen to classical & symphonic metal too.
  
 What do I like? Bit bass, but not too much. I tried the pistons basic(I think). But they had a  bit too much bass for my taste. I was positive suprised how the rest of spectrum sounded on these, so thought it might be worth looking for a good IEM that costs a little bit more than these $7 pistons. Like I said, I am waiting for my KZ ATR in the meanwhile, $4 dollar was just a steal but I believe there a bit better IEM's to have.
  
 What I found so far were tennmak pro, KZ ZST, Somic V4 & HLSX 808, DZAT DF-10 (these look sexy too)
 Any suggestions on what options I may have more?
  
  
 After scroolling through AE I found the ZhiYin Z2000. Any thoughts on them, are not much reviews on them as I could find.


----------



## VinceHill24

b9scrambler said:


> I'll probably be posting impressions later today. Have had them for a couple weeks now. Let me just say that their best friend is an equalizer.


It does not sounds good if it needs lots of EQ but Looking forward to your impressions anyway.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vincehill24 said:


> It does not sounds good if it needs lots of EQ but Looking forward to your impressions anyway.


 
  
 I agree, however, with my EQ settings my enjoyment of them goes from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to


----------



## Lurk650

dikzak said:


> Hi guys this will be my first post. Been browsing a while and read many reviews and good info in this thread but can't decide which IEM I have to get.
> 
> Right now I am having Klipsch Image S4 which I kind like and KZ ART on my way, it was just cheap so worth trying.
> 
> ...




Look up ZhiYin QT5 and you will know why not many reviews. I believe crabdog, purchased a ZhiYin, not sure what model, but it ended up being a waste of time IIRC


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Look up ZhiYin QT5 and you will know why not many reviews. I believe crabdog, purchased a ZhiYin, not sure what model, but it ended up being a waste of time IIRC



It was the Z2016. I didn't like it but it did show some potential. I'd be very interested to hear about the Z2000


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Brainwavz sends out samples to Headfi members for pretty much a lot of their gear. Plenty have heard it and unless they listened and went back and fixed things, it's not good. Their upcoming B100 is a single BA I believe, is cheaper and sounds way better than the M. I've heard this from plenty of knowledgeable members


 





 I was approached Justin, sometime ago on PM to do reviews for Brainwaves stuff. I never answered back because: 1. I really don't like being given equipment as it puts one with a certain "obligation" that you will do a POSITIVE review of the sellers product, and I just can't in good conscience give a Great review for a bad product. 2. I've never been overly impressed (so far) with any of Brainwaves stuff that I've heard.
  
 I run my sources Flat. If I have to EQ to get something to sound decent then its pretty much a No-Go.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Ahmad313

tonx said:


> Hi! Here my comparison of ***** DT2+*, *PT15*, *Vyrus* and *LZ-A2s*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Absolutely excellent work dude ,,,,


----------



## Tonx

ahmad313 said:


> tonx said:
> 
> 
> > blah-blah-blah
> ...


 
 Thank you!


----------



## Sousapro

tonx said:


> Thank you!




Just for fun, I tried boosting bass on the PT15s here and with a moderate bass boost the rest of the sound signature didn't appear to change. Maybe something to try.


----------



## SuperMAG

tonx said:


> Thank you!


 
 Absolutely Great work, thanks alot man, finally someone made comparisons.


----------



## Tonx

sousapro said:


> Just for fun, I tried boosting bass on the PT15s here and with a moderate bass boost the rest of the sound signature didn't appear to change. Maybe something to try.


 
 I tried to EQ bass in Rockbox, +4 dB goes actually well, but it does not give that much, 4-8 dB comes out some veil in the sound, and 8+ dB sounded muffled and somehow distorted. But I think PT15 is good with dark sources. I have "old" Lumia 920 - sound is meh, but it has definatly more bass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





supermag said:


> Absolutely Great work, thanks alot man, finally someone made comparisons.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Skullophile

I'm collecting Gleam Design Handwork Iems. Because I was so impressed with the 8 + 1 (DZ9) I have the 
 8 BA on the way and just saw they do a universal (male mold) 6 + 2. Don't really need the 6 + 1 cos I have the 8 + 1.
 Guess I gotta wait till the DZ8 shows up then its trigger time for the 6 + 2.
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/527730344635.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4002-13149861062.19.rvijXn
  
@jescereal when do your DZ9's arrive?


----------



## notamethlab

crabdog said:


> It was the Z2016. I didn't like it but it did show some potential. I'd be very interested to hear about the Z2000




I bought a pair of the z2000 a while ago. Nothing surprising, typical V-shape earphone. Although not a very good one.


----------



## trivium911

Just curious, has anyone ever bought fake shure 535s before? I see them listed on aliexpress for $60 or so with 3 or 4 BA drivers each. They couldnt sound that bad could they?


----------



## vapman

trivium911 said:


> Just curious, has anyone ever bought fake shure 535s before? I see them listed on aliexpress for $60 or so with 3 or 4 BA drivers each. They couldnt sound that bad could they?


 
 The words of an innocent man who has never heard a wonkfest completely non-tuned mashup of drivers called a hybrid....


----------



## notamethlab

dikzak said:


> What do I like? Bit bass, but not too much. I tried the pistons basic(I think). But they had a  bit too much bass for my taste. I was positive suprised how the rest of spectrum sounded on these, so thought it might be worth looking for a good IEM that costs a little bit more than these $7 pistons. Like I said, I am waiting for my KZ ATR in the meanwhile, $4 dollar was just a steal but I believe there a bit better IEM's to have.
> 
> What I found so far were tennmak pro, KZ ZST, Somic V4 & HLSX 808, DZAT DF-10 (these look sexy too)
> Any suggestions on what options I may have more?
> ...




Based on your sound preferences, I think you would find the bass of the Tennmak pro to be a bit too much. The Somic V4 is almost identical to the Pro except it has less bass. Another alternative would be the YINJW S1, same setup as the Pro and V4 (double dynamic) but I find it more comfortable than the V4 due to smaller shell size and has bigger nozzles.


----------



## trivium911

vapman said:


> The words of an innocent man who has never heard a wonkfest completely non-tuned mashup of drivers called a hybrid....



So tuning meaning picking the proper BA drivers to cover all frequencies? Other than that cant see how these can be tuned.


----------



## Vidal

I've spent the last week listening to the Ty Hi-Z G3 and I really do love these earphones. Maybe it's me but I don't think I've heard a pair of earphones that project a soundstage as well as these do. Only negative I can think of is there's a hint of sibilance at times and the cable is a little flimsy.
  
 Looking at the number of orders on AE I think I must be in a minority in ordering them, maybe they're just not sexy enough being a single driver.


----------



## vapman

vidal said:


> I've spent the last week listening to the Ty Hi-Z G3 and I really do love these earphones. Maybe it's me but I don't think I've heard a pair of earphones that project a soundstage as well as these do. Only negative I can think of is there's a hint of sibilance at times and the cable is a little flimsy.
> 
> Looking at the number of orders on AE I think I must be in a minority in ordering them, maybe they're just not sexy enough being a single driver.


 
 Glad you're enjoying it, from what  I understand TY and Seahf come from the same factory. TY has been doing amazing things in the earbud world so i'm not surprised their IEM is a standout.


----------



## wastan

dikzak said:


> Hi guys this will be my first post. Been browsing a while and read many reviews and good info in this thread but can't decide which IEM I have to get.
> 
> Right now I am having Klipsch Image S4 which I kind like and KZ ART on my way, it was just cheap so worth trying.
> 
> ...



In that price range look at the urbanfun hybrids to compliment the KZ.


----------



## thanderbird

Friends unfortunately had a very bad experience with NiceHCK Audio Store.

I made a purchase of a 4in1 and tips.
When the dt2 + and the pt15 were released, I agreed with the seller that 4in1 would return to it. He agreed.

It turns out that at the time of returning the money he did not remember anymore, and the conversation is recorded in the history of the order.

I had to open a dispute. The ALI closed the dispute in favor of the seller, and the products are coming back to him (post code indicates that the items are returning to China).

Due to my complaint, my account on aliexpress was CANCELED.

I was left without my 25 dollars and my buyer's history was lost in ALI.

After the dispute was over, I talked to the dealer, explained everything, but the sellers did not know anything.

I talked to the store several times, but they just said that the money is not with them. Say the value is with the ALI.

They just made me an idiot.


----------



## thanderbird

I believe it is important that headfiers be aware that this situation is not repeated.

It is absurd the seller to combine something conoaco and then to say that he does not know anything.

It's only 25 dollars, but even if it was 0.10 cents, the money is mine, I fought to get it.


----------



## crabdog

Has anyone jumped on the GR07X yet? There's one review here on Head-Fi that's very positive and I know the originals have many fans in here.
  


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/VSONIC-GR07X-2-5mm-3-5mm-High-Fidelity-Audiophile-Balanced-In-ear-Earphones/932490_32774496978.html


----------



## bhazard

**** DT2+ = Yellow
 KZ ATR = Green
  

  
 If you notice, they really are similar despite the bigger dip in the highs on the ATR. Tame those peaks with EQ and you are golden for both.
  
 Spiral Dot tips used.


----------



## whoz

I just have some words to say about PT15:
  
 JUST TRY SILVER PLATED CABLE
  
 I have both normal and silver plated cable, this earbud make a big big improvement. Once you try, you will never go back.
  
 /// Silver plated  cable makes my **** UEs sound like crap tho ...


----------



## ayao

I went home for a lunch break, checked the mailbox to see if my KZ ATR or ZST have arrived, only to find an XE800 which I "ordered" for $17.56 AUD during the 11.11 sale. OOTB, it sounded very similar to my 2+ year old XE800 (which I purchased from Taobao for around $50USD), except the new one actually seemed to be less piercing, which I liked more. In order to make sure I wasn't making things up or influenced by "new toy syndrome", I turned on my PC and opened up the ARTA program to measure both XE800.
  
 Red = GR07BE
 Blue = new, $17.56 AUD XE800
 Grey = old, $50 USD XE800

  
 It seems like I wasn't hearing things, as the new XE800 really did have a smaller peak in the high mids around 6-7khz. I measured each side at least 10 times to ensure consistency, and I used the exact same tip (as in I removed that tip and put it on the next IEM).
  
 I think both XE800 are legitimate, as they both measure similarly to the VSonic house sound (GR07BE, VSD3, AN16). I also think the sound variation between the 2 XE800 isn't because of "burn-in", but rather because of manufacturing inconsistencies. I don't have enough XE800 to properly test this though :v
  
 Seems like the ZST was only dispatched overseas yesterday, but hopefully the Gearbest ATR will arrive soon (as it was shipped 2 days before the 11.11 sale).


----------



## crabdog

Ooh Magaosi K1 has been upgraded with MMCX and called the K3:
  

  
 Can't provide a link, wink.


----------



## rockingthearies

Just received my crazy cellos today yay! Gonna give it some listening time and burn it in


----------



## Lurk650

thanderbird said:


> Friends unfortunately had a very bad experience with NiceHCK Audio Store.
> 
> I made a purchase of a 4in1 and tips.
> When the dt2 + and the pt15 were released, I agreed with the seller that 4in1 would return to it. He agreed.
> ...




Wow. I'm sorry man. I deleted HCK off my favorites a few weeks ago after his true colors were being shown about shipping orders. I've always had a feeling he had something to do with the other seller getting banned. Oh well, I know who I do biz with and I have an order of the LZA4 on the way, my PM6 from TA is on the chopping block.


----------



## VinceHill24

crabdog said:


> Ooh Magaosi K1 has been upgraded with MMCX and called the K3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upgrade?? K1 has MMCX as well and in fact K1 has 3 pairs tuning nozzles. Seems more like downgrade unless they upgrade the sound. Hmm... frequency response, impedance seems same as well if not mistaken.


----------



## mochill

crabdog said:


> Has anyone jumped on the GR07X yet? There's one review here on Head-Fi that's very positive and I know the originals have many fans in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine are almost here


----------



## mochill

lurk650 said:


> thanderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Friends unfortunately had a very bad experience with NiceHCK Audio Store.
> ...


hck is a fraud and the banned seller was framed


----------



## Cinder

mochill said:


> hck is a fraud and the banned seller was framed


 
 Yes, ironically I've not had a bad experience with banned seller, but have had a little trouble with HCK from time to time. I generally avoid AE all-together at this point, as I find that most of the things I want will end up at Penon Audio where they actually seem to care about me.


----------



## Lurk650

mochill said:


> hck is a fraud and the banned seller was framed




Conspiracy! 



cinder said:


> Yes, ironically I've not had a bad experience with banned seller, but have had a little trouble with HCK from time to time. I generally avoid AE all-together at this point, as I find that most of the things I want will end up at Penon Audio where they actually seem to care about me.




Ha I swore off AE a month ago after ordering the Moni. Damn LZA4


----------



## Cinder

lurk650 said:


> Conspiracy!
> Ha I swore off AE a month ago after ordering the Moni. Damn LZA4


 
 I'd really like to listen to the A4, but I can't really afford it, nor can I find a place to send me a review unit. Shame too, since I am pretty interested in their implementation of tuning filters.


----------



## Lurk650

cinder said:


> I'd really like to listen to the A4, but I can't really afford it, nor can I find a place to send me a review unit. Shame too, since I am pretty interested in their implementation of tuning filters.




Where are you located. Ask the seller what the Headfi discount is, might be a little more within your reach


----------



## hakuzen

ayao said:


> I went home for a lunch break, checked the mailbox to see if my KZ ATR or ZST have arrived, only to find an XE800 which I "ordered" for $17.56 AUD during the 11.11 sale. OOTB, it sounded very similar to my 2+ year old XE800 (which I purchased from Taobao for around $50USD), except the new one actually seemed to be less piercing, which I liked more. In order to make sure I wasn't making things up or influenced by "new toy syndrome", I turned on my PC and opened up the ARTA program to measure both XE800.
> 
> Red = GR07BE
> Blue = new, $17.56 AUD XE800
> ...


 

 i don't own old xe800, but i've measured 6 of the new ones, from 2 sellers (last ones from here, the cheapest ones, $14.66 now, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html ; someone expressed his doubts about they are legit; so measured all them again, same conditions, about 5 measures each, to prove it).
 the measures are not compensated, but compared to GR07 Classic Ed., it's obvious to me they use the same driver; just different tuning/shell shape and materials..
 they are useful to test new xe800 consistency between batches. there are some differences in lows between different xe800s (i guess it's due to the hole vents size difference); the rest, is identical between them.
  
 gr07 classic (easy to locate in the graph) vs 6 vivo xe800s (from 2 sellers):


----------



## docentore

vincehill24 said:


> Upgrade?? K1 has MMCX as well and in fact K1 has 3 pairs tuning nozzles. Seems more like downgrade unless they upgrade the sound. Hmm... frequency response, impedance seems same as well if not mistaken.


 
  
 And K3 is almost twice as expensive.
  
 I'm enjoying my K1's so far. I have managed to get second-hand, good old C&C amp for a bit more juice. That SF switch!!!


----------



## rockingthearies

Ootb impression. I immediately put on the spiral dot tips. Bass is tight, I think its even tighter than the ZS3? Imo. Treble is very well extended, very detailed but not bright or sibilant. Mids feel abit recessed. Vocals are abit thin on this iems which I kind of dislike. Soundstage is wide, its wider than the ZS3 however still smaller than the Havis. Separation isn't the sweetest I have heard but it is pretty decent. Does swapping to biflange tips brings more body to the vocals? I have a pair of klipsch double flange tips coming soon. Going to burn them in soon.


----------



## Cinder

lurk650 said:


> Where are you located. Ask the seller what the Headfi discount is, might be a little more within your reach


 
 Located in Inland Empire / OC area. I'll have to ask them, but as of now it seems like the most they can offer me is 15% off, which really doesn't help me too much. Oh well


----------



## rockingthearies

If you love jazz you will love the crazy cellos. Instrumental music does really well on this iems. Very impressed, perhaps when I listen to more vocal oriented songs I will turn to my ATR and when I listen to instrumentals I will use my crazy cellos


----------



## peter123

thanderbird said:


> I believe it is important that headfiers be aware that this situation is not repeated.
> 
> It is absurd the seller to combine something conoaco and then to say that he does not know anything.
> 
> It's only 25 dollars, but even if it was 0.10 cents, the money is mine, I fought to get it.



Yeah, NiceHCK are not very nice  

People really need to stop recommending this seller *unless * they ever had any issues with orders from them that has been solved satisfactorily. This is probably the worst seller I've done business with on Aliexpress, totally without anything even close to business ethics. 

Blacklist and boikott before you get in trouble with them is my suggestion.


----------



## toddy0191

rockingthearies said:


> If you love jazz you will love the crazy cellos. Instrumental music does really well on this iems. Very impressed, perhaps when I listen to more vocal oriented songs I will turn to my ATR and when I listen to instrumentals I will use my crazy cellos




I've found vocals to be their strong point. They are VERY tip sensitive so try some tip rolling. They also improve a lot with use, especially soundstage and separation.

Biflange worked best for me and made an ubelievable huge difference, but YMMV.

Mids are far from recessed IMO, but I've been using them constantly for nearly 4 weeks now and still getting wowed by them!


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Ooh Magaosi K1 has been upgraded with MMCX and called the K3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like the PM4 shell


----------



## rockingthearies

toddy0191 said:


> I've found vocals to be their strong point. They are VERY tip sensitive so try some tip rolling. They also improve a lot with use, especially soundstage and separation.
> 
> Biflange worked best for me and made an ubelievable huge difference, but YMMV.
> 
> Mids are far from recessed IMO, but I've been using them constantly for nearly 4 weeks now and still getting wowed by them!




Whhhaaaattt now I am getting afraid mine is a defect. Okay I will continue to tip roll them. Thanks!


----------



## Shawn71

lurk650 said:


> Looks like the PM4 shell




hell yeah.....starting to think what their new K5 model will look like,hmm hunter?btw,didn't their first K1 model have the mmcx already with that splash proof shells!


----------



## peter123

shawn71 said:


> hell yeah.....starting to think what their new K5 model will look like,hmm hunter?btw,didn't their first K1 model have the mmcx already with that splash proof shells!


 
 The K1 has MMCX as well. The shell is a bit different thouigh, I think someone said it's identical to the shell on the Trinity Atlas.


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> The K1 has MMCX as well. The shell is a bit different thouigh, I think someone said it's identical to the shell on the Trinity Atlas.



. Atlas is flat shell, this one has the ridges. Exact designed shell of the PM4. Atlas is water resistant it appears though. I wonder how this K3 sounds compared to the PM4. I'm sure the inside tech is different and no filters it appears


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> . Atlas is flat shell, this one has the ridges. Exact designed shell of the PM4. Atlas is water resistant it appears though. I wonder how this K3 sounds compared to the PM4. I'm sure the inside tech is different and no filters it appears




Yeah, I was talking about the K1. Sorry, should've been more clear on that.


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I was talking about the K1. Sorry, should've been more clear on that.




Re reading I got it now haha


----------



## Shawn71

lurk650 said:


> . Atlas is flat shell, this one has the ridges. Exact designed shell of the PM4. Atlas is water resistant it appears though. I wonder how this K3 sounds compared to the PM4. I'm sure the inside tech is different and no filters it appears




Edit: ah peter replied already.  my poor tab, sorry lurk.......and its was curved shells same as trinity's.yeah you are rite k3 is more of pm4 but mmcx in the place oc 2 pin.


----------



## ForceMajeure

hakuzen said:


> i don't own old xe800, but i've measured 6 of the new ones, from 2 sellers (last ones from here, the cheapest ones, $14.66 now, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html ; someone expressed his doubts about they are legit; so measured all them again, same conditions, about 5 measures each, to prove it).
> the measures are not compensated, but compared to GR07 Classic Ed., it's obvious to me they use the same driver; just different tuning/shell shape and materials..
> they are useful to test new xe800 consistency between batches. there are some differences in lows between different xe800s (i guess it's due to the hole vents size difference); the rest, is identical between them.
> 
> gr07 classic (easy to locate in the graph) vs 6 vivo xe800s (from 2 sellers):


 
 What graph color is the latest one you ordered?


----------



## ayao

hakuzen said:


> i don't own old xe800, but i've measured 6 of the new ones, from 2 sellers (last ones from here, the cheapest ones, $14.66 now, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html ; someone expressed his doubts about they are legit; so measured all them again, same conditions, about 5 measures each, to prove it).
> the measures are not compensated, but compared to GR07 Classic Ed., it's obvious to me they use the same driver; just different tuning/shell shape and materials..
> they are useful to test new xe800 consistency between batches. there are some differences in lows between different xe800s (i guess it's due to the hole vents size difference); the rest, is identical between them.
> 
> gr07 classic (easy to locate in the graph) vs 6 vivo xe800s (from 2 sellers):


 
 Wow, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sodesuka

Just got the Astrotec AM850 from Penon (probably the first since I bought from them before it was even up on their site). Astrotec might have a winner here, very good sub-bass rumble, controlled mid bass, very good female vocal, serviceable high that's neither too strident on bad recordings nor shelved (veering on brighter side so people who are sensitive to high, be advised). Positioning is good for this price point. VERY easy to drive (white-violet balls on Mojo).
  
 Compared to E80, AM850 has way more sub bass rumble, blacker blackground, a bit less warmish but smoother vocal, better separation and positioning due to the blacker background and way easier to drive.
  
 Note that this is first impression, might change as I listen to more songs, but so far I'm impressed.


----------



## Holypal

hakuzen said:


> i don't own old xe800, but i've measured 6 of the new ones, from 2 sellers (last ones from here, the cheapest ones, $14.66 now, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html ; someone expressed his doubts about they are legit; so measured all them again, same conditions, about 5 measures each, to prove it).
> the measures are not compensated, but compared to GR07 Classic Ed., it's obvious to me they use the same driver; just different tuning/shell shape and materials..
> they are useful to test new xe800 consistency between batches. there are some differences in lows between different xe800s (i guess it's due to the hole vents size difference); the rest, is identical between them.
> 
> gr07 classic (easy to locate in the graph) vs 6 vivo xe800s (from 2 sellers):


 
  
  
 I couldn't recommend XE800 anymore. It may have the same bio-cellulose drivers as GR07c, or may not. Anyway it's a really good entry for a smooth neutral sound, suit for many genres. And it's really cheap. I remember it had the same price as GR07 when released.


----------



## hakuzen

forcemajeure said:


> What graph color is the latest one you ordered?


 

 the last ones are Vivo XE800 (3s) and Vivo XE800 (4s), from Miss Shirley (cheapest). right driver of the '3s' came with more sub-bass roll-off (i have not checked their vent holes yet). in the other hand, '4s' is the most bassy from the six; from the first shop, you can find same sub-bass roll-off in the right driver of the '0aY' (the first i got, probably the "worst").
 anyway, it is not very noticeable the difference. the tips you use affect the lows quite higher.
 as you can see, it doesn't depend of the store; it's about quality control at factory. while they have rotable nozzles and the wire over the grid of the nozzle, they are legit (at least, in this moment).
 i'm waiting 2 more pairs from Beteran shop (got their 11.11 offer). they are a good Christmas gift to initiate friends/relatives into neutral quality listening 
  
 it's difficult to find the colors in my graph, and they were averaged (left+right) measures.
 so i add here the raw measures of both drivers, of the six items (i overwrote the left driver measures of 3s, sorry)
  
 shop 1:
  0aY                                                                                     0bY
  
  1Y                                                                                       2Y
  
  
 shop 2:
 3S                                                                                        4S


----------



## TwoPalms

Argghh... PM4 price is $200 now. Is LZA4 had same sound sig compared with PM4?


----------



## ForceMajeure

hakuzen said:


> the last ones are Vivo XE800 (3s) and Vivo XE800 (4s), from Miss Shirley (cheapest). right driver of the '3s' came with more sub-bass roll-off (i have not checked their vent holes yet). in the other hand, '4s' is the most bassy from the six; from the first shop, you can find same sub-bass roll-off in the right driver of the '0aY' (the first i got, probably the "worst").
> anyway, it is not very noticeable the difference. the tips you use affect the lows quite higher.
> as you can see, it doesn't depend of the store; it's about quality control at factory. while they have rotable nozzles and the wire over the grid of the nozzle, they are legit (at least, in this moment).
> i'm waiting 2 more pairs from Beteran shop (got their 11.11 offer). they are a good Christmas gift to initiate friends/relatives into neutral quality listening
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 


 Thanks,
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html you bought the last one from this store.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.11.VT8or3&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10067_112_10069_110_111_418_10017_109_108_10060_9999_10061_10062_10057_10056_10055_10054_10033_10059_10058_10073_10070_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_3&btsid=f0f69c28-f4ef-4324-ae2d-bae76f3fff81
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html
  
 Those 2 stores are legit?
  
 Have you opened any of them and try to tinker with vents already?


----------



## DikZak

So basically it doens't matter where I get the EX800? For just ~$15 they are a steal, aren't they? 

How flat is flat? Still trying to figure out what I like. I like bit bass but not overwhelming levels of it. Let's say "enhanced but balanced". Are the Vivo then for me?

Are they suitable for example: Song in the Air - Falling Up?


----------



## notamethlab

After spending more time with the dt2+ I'm convinced my pair is faulty. I've read other members' impressions and mine don't live up to them. My pair has no separation, everything sounds smacked together. Obviously I asked for a refund but the seller is hesitant, says he needs proof and to top it off he wants me to send the back. The shipping cost alone would be more than half of what I payed and how do I prove that these have dead BAs? I sent the image **** put out explaining the situation so I hope that's enough. Sorry if this is a bit off-topic I'm just really frustrated.


----------



## hakuzen

forcemajeure said:


> Thanks,
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html you bought the last one from this store.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.11.VT8or3&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_10,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10067_112_10069_110_111_418_10017_109_108_10060_9999_10061_10062_10057_10056_10055_10054_10033_10059_10058_10073_10070_10052_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_3&btsid=f0f69c28-f4ef-4324-ae2d-bae76f3fff81
> ...


 
  


dikzak said:


> So basically it doens't matter where I get the EX800? For just ~$15 they are a steal, aren't they?
> 
> How flat is flat? Still trying to figure out what I like. I like bit bass but not overwhelming levels of it. Let's say "enhanced but balanced". Are the Vivo then for me?
> 
> Are they suitable for example: Song in the Air - Falling Up?


 
  
 Yes, the last two pairs came from the first link, Miss Shirley (S).
 The first 4 pairs, from the 3rd link, XiaYou (Y).
 And two pairs are near arriving from Beteran.
 Your second link, Rillpac, also points to a legit one (they were probably the first ones in selling the XE800 below $30).
 And there are some others. Remember, if the pics/description show rotatable nozzles, the wire over the nozzle grid, and the OEM plastic bag (instead of a box), i guess they all come from the same place, so they are equivalent to these. Once arrived, if the items are different to the pics, you can ask for a refund (luckily, it didn't happen to me).
  
 The vents are two tiny holes in the internal side of each shell. You don't need to open the shell to check if they have same diameter, approximately. You only need a good lens, and a thin needle to enlarge them if needed, or to remove any spot that could obstruct them. I only had to resize or clean 1 of the 24 inspected holes.
  
 By the way, the consistency of the XE800 seems to be fairly good: very small differences between units.
 Not like the **** UEs (I have 4 pairs, and all of them are very different).
  
 They are enough flat. Bass is not enhanced in XE800, but the bass is there. You can check it in the graph. The essential point to get the bass in XE800 is using the right tips to get the maximum isolation, and finding the correct orientation of the rotatable nozzles for your ears.
 Anyway, if you look for enhanced bass, I think there are many many others which are more suitable. Most "commercial" earphones are bass oriented (and maybe enhanced upper-mids to compensate). There are few as flat like the XE800 in their segment price (the Fostex TE-02 are more expensive), being so airy and clear, besides; that's why they are special. They are a delight, and fits many musical genres, but don't choose them if you are in the pursue of heavy bass.


----------



## ayao

hakuzen said:


> And two pairs are near arriving from Beteran.
> 
> 
> They are enough flat. Bass is not enhanced in XE800, but the bass is there. You can check it in the graph. The essential point to get the bass in XE800 is using the right tips to get the maximum isolation, and finding the correct orientation of the rotatable nozzles for your ears.
> Anyway, if you look for enhanced bass, I think there are many many others which are more suitable. Most "commercial" earphones are bass oriented (and maybe enhanced upper-mids to compensate). There are few as flat like the XE800 in their segment price (the Fostex TE-02 are more expensive), being so airy and clear, besides; that's why they are special. They are a delight, and fits many musical genres, but don't choose them if you are in the pursue of heavy bass.


 
 I don't think I mentioned this, but the XE800 that I received today was from the Beteran store! I'm actually trying to pay for them right now, because they sent the IEMs without processing the order, so AliExpress actually automatically cancelled the order and refunded the amount back to me...
  
@DikZak
 I would agree that the bass isn't very enhanced. Many KZ IEMs have much more sub-bass quantity. XE800 is slightly bassier than a TWFK equipped VC1000 and the RE-00, but slightly less than the GR07BE and considerably less than the VSD3.


----------



## Tonx

crabdog said:


> Ooh Magaosi K1 has been upgraded with MMCX and called the K3:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't provide a link, wink.


 
 On the russian forum was some interesting discussion concerning K1 - one guy took them apart and it turns out that K1 has almost the same driver module as Urbanfun has, so it's actually 1dd+1ba. He got full refund from seller (seller says also that K1=Sendiy M1221) Don't know if it's really same driver but looks similar. Anyway, true or not, situation was interesting


----------



## hakuzen

dikzak said:


> So basically it doens't matter where I get the EX800? For just ~$15 they are a steal, aren't they?
> 
> How flat is flat? Still trying to figure out what I like. I like bit bass but not overwhelming levels of it. Let's say "enhanced but balanced". Are the Vivo then for me?
> 
> Are they suitable for example: Song in the Air - Falling Up?


 
 follow the guidelines of my post not to get the fake ones.
  
 yes, they are a steal. they have similar signature to vsonic gr07 (just less resolution, less extended highs), costing 1/6th.
  
 i've listened to that song, and yes, they fit it well. about heavy bass hip-hop, or some EDM music, i don't know, probably others are more suitable. i use NIN - The Closer, to check sub-bass extension and rumble.


----------



## DikZak

hakuzen said:


> They are enough flat. Bass is not enhanced in XE800, but the bass is there. You can check it in the graph. The essential point to get the bass in XE800 is using the right tips to get the maximum isolation, and finding the correct orientation of the rotatable nozzles for your ears. Anyway, if you look for enhanced bass, I think there are many many others which are more suitable. Most "commercial" earphones are bass oriented (and maybe enhanced upper-mids to compensate). There are few as flat like the XE800 in their segment price (the Fostex TE-02 are more expensive), being so airy and clear, besides; that's why they are special. They are a delight, and fits many musical genres, but don't choose them if you are in the pursue of heavy bass.


 
 Thanks for the info on the stores.

 Well I am not looking for heavy bass at all. Recently tried Xiaomi Piston Colorful Starter Edition but these had way too much bass for my taste. I tried to explain but I lack the knowledge and words to describe exactly what I am looking for. I like a bit bass, but not overwhelming bass. Seems these XE800's might be a good match for me. What tips do you recommend?
  
 Edit: Missed a post while writing the upper part.


hakuzen said:


> follow the guidelines of my post not to get the fake ones.
> 
> yes, they are a steal. they have similar signature to vsonic gr07 (just less resolution, less extended highs), costing 1/6th.
> 
> i've listened to that song, and yes, they fit it well. about heavy bass hip-hop, or some EDM music, i don't know, probably others are more suitable. i use NIN - The Closer, to check sub-bass extension and rumble.


 
  
 Thanks. I don't listen EDM or Hip-hop so that's fine. I will be getting these
 As I have $30 budget I might get another pair with different signature.


----------



## peter123

twopalms said:


> Argghh... PM4 price is $200 now. Is LZA4 had same sound sig compared with PM4?




I'll let you know as soon as my PM4 arrives. Should be any day now since it's almost three weeks since it shipped from the UK according to Trinity.....

Edit: if the filter system on the PM4 is similar to that one the Deltas and Techne the one on the A4 will be a lot more useful and flexible.


----------



## hakuzen

dikzak said:


> Thanks for the info on the stores.
> 
> Well I am not looking for heavy bass at all. Recently tried Xiaomi Piston Colorful Starter Edition but these had way too much bass for my taste. I tried to explain but I lack the knowledge and words to describe exactly what I am looking for. I like a bit bass, but not overwhelming bass. Seems these XE800's might be a good match for me. What tips do you recommend?


 

 you could also try KZ ATR, bassier than XE800, but controlled as well, v-shaped instead of flat, and they cost about $5 in gearbest. you'll find a good use for both iems.
  
 the tips. xe800 nozzles and shell force a shallow insertion. so the size and material must be the right ones to seal your ears perfectly.
 the size of the stock tips is small. i'm using the biggest ones, filled with foam (i cut these, to fill the stock silicone tips: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-5pair-Memory-Foam-In-Ear-Earphone-Ear-pads-for-JVC-Sponge-Ear-Cups-Buds-Covers/1052204391.html ; just insert them around the silicon internal tube).
 recently, i tried the kz starline tips on them, pushed to the bottom of the nozzle entirely (this is possible, because the diameter of their tube is wider than the xe800 nozzles, and they are long enough); i'm using the L size. like in many other iems, i get full isolation with them, and they don't alter the sound (medium-wide bore, i consider them the cheap spiral dots).


----------



## chompchomps

tonx said:


> On the russian forum was some interesting discussion concerning K1 - one guy took them apart and it turns out that K1 has almost the same driver module as Urbanfun has, so it's actually 1dd+1ba. He got full refund from seller (seller says also that K1=Sendiy M1221) Don't know if it's really same driver but looks similar. Anyway, true or not, situation was interesting:rolleyes:




Sounds like fishy business. but the Sendiy is like more than twice the price of the K1


----------



## MuZo2

tonx said:


> On the russian forum was some interesting discussion concerning K1 - one guy took them apart and it turns out that K1 has almost the same driver module as Urbanfun has, so it's actually 1dd+1ba. He got full refund from seller (seller says also that K1=Sendiy M1221) Don't know if it's really same driver but looks similar. Anyway, true or not, situation was interesting


 

 Do you have pictures of Urbanfun and K1 ?


----------



## Tonx

muzo2 said:


> Do you have pictures of Urbanfun and K1 ?


 
  

  
 it's K1, picture from forum

 picture from seller of K1 driver with notes from one man from forum
  
 Pic of Urbanfun's driver you can find on official site  - http://urbanfunlife.com/show/470.html
  
*Pictures are not mine!*


----------



## hoshiyomi

I would go as far to guess the rotating nozzle may have a certain amount of leakage equivalent to front venting, which acts in reducing bass. I sealed off both front vents and there is no driver flex, and subbass seem slightly improved. (I have a bass shy set, with response similar to Etymotic's DF response curve) 

In general I really like these, low distortion drivers with excellent channel matching (much better than average at this price range) which means great stereo imaging, slightly bright but non-fatiguing highs (much less sibilant compared to Dunu Titan 1), only a slight peak at 7khz, and the rotating nozzle is genius, I just wish they had more resistance.

One other thing, the nozzles are rather small in diameter, I tried some Dunu tips and they tend to come off easily, and KZ tips just slide right off. So using tips that fit snugly would probably improve the bass response by a good margin. Might wrap the nozzle in some tape to see if it improves the seal.


----------



## Tonx

chompchomps said:


> Sounds like fishy business. but the Sendiy is like more than twice the price of the K1


 
 "original" price on ali is more twan twice, but actual price is ~50$ more


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> I'll let you know as soon as my PM4 arrives. Should be any day now since it's almost three weeks since it shipped from the UK according to Trinity.....
> 
> Edit: if the filter system on the PM4 is similar to that one the Deltas and Techne the one on the A4 will be a lot more useful and flexible.


 
 I don't have any of them ( pm4,  A4)  but i had read about every post/impressions from pm4 and A4 owners and it's looks like A4 is more superior than pm4 ,  LZ really done a great job ,


----------



## DikZak

hakuzen said:


> you could also try KZ ATR, bassier than XE800, but controlled as well, v-shaped instead of flat, and they cost about $5 in gearbest. you'll find a good use for both iems.
> 
> the tips. xe800 nozzles and shell force a shallow insertion. so the size and material must be the right ones to seal your ears perfectly.
> the size of the stock tips is small. i'm using the biggest ones, filled with foam (i cut these, to fill the stock silicone tips: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-5pair-Memory-Foam-In-Ear-Earphone-Ear-pads-for-JVC-Sponge-Ear-Cups-Buds-Covers/1052204391.html ; just insert them around the silicon internal tube).
> recently, i tried the kz starline tips on them, pushed to the bottom of the nozzle entirely (i'm using the L size). like in many other iems, i get a full isolation with them, and they don't alter the sound (medium-wide bore, i consider them the cheap spiral dots).


 

 Well that's an answer I loved to hear. 2 pairs of KZ ATR on my way (1 for gift for christmas) as they were only 4$ and was interested if they really could amaze me as I tend to have bit better IEMS than the rest of my environment.

 Going to order these XE800 then. I am sure I will find a use for it. Thanks.


----------



## VinceHill24

The BA-gate of China IEM seems never-ending. So is it confirm the Magaosi K1 is just 1DD + 1BA only? If yes the configuration will be the same as the Sendiy M1221 but at least Sendiy is honest about it being 1DD+1BA.


----------



## peter123

ahmad313 said:


> I don't have any of them ( pm4,  A4)  but i had read about every post/impressions from pm4 and A4 owners and it's looks like A4 is more superior than pm4 ,  LZ really done a great job ,


 
 Yeah, that's my impression as well but I'd hesitate to say too much before I get the PM4's in (naturally). The more I read about the PM4 and the more I listen to the Moni One I get the feeling that the two will be pretty similar but time will show........


----------



## VinceHill24

notamethlab said:


> After spending more time with the dt2+ I'm convinced my pair is faulty. I've read other members' impressions and mine don't live up to them. My pair has no separation, everything sounds smacked together. Obviously I asked for a refund but the seller is hesitant, says he needs proof and to top it off he wants me to send the back. The shipping cost alone would be more than half of what I payed and how do I prove that these have dead BAs? I sent the image **** put out explaining the situation so I hope that's enough. Sorry if this is a bit off-topic I'm just really frustrated.


I don't know who's the seller but if you want to go the not-so-right way to get refund, the DT2+ have extremely weak mmcx joint, try using force to break it out while removing your mmcx cable repeatedly then you'll have proof of picture that it is faulty. The seller i dealt with gave instant refund as soon as i show him the broken DT2+ and complained about the poor QC. so if you're out of luck after everything you've done maybe you can have a try. Goodluck


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Yeah, that's my impression as well but I'd hesitate to say too much before I get the PM4's in (naturally). The more I read about the PM4 and the more I listen to the Moni One I get the feeling that the two will be pretty similar but time will show........


 
 Have you notice one more thing now so many pm4 owners start complaining about the QC issues and some serious connectors problems but i never see a single complaint from any of A4 owner this thing made me afraid if they are unable to manage proper quality control ,( i had placed a order for HUNTER )


----------



## peter123

ahmad313 said:


> Have you notice one more thing now so many pm4 owners start complaining about the QC issues and some serious connectors problems but i never see a single complaint from any of A4 owner this thing made me afraid if they are unable to manage proper quality control ,( i had placed a order for HUNTER )


 
 Yeah, unfortunately I have. This concern me since shipping from UK for some reason is slower than shipping from China, I'd hate to have to send it back and wait for a replacement. In all fairness there's not many A4 owners yet and a lot of PM4's has been sent out so it might be a bit early to draw any conclusions just yet.  
  
 One thing's for sure though: the A4 is one very very good pair of IEM's and it has the best filter solution I've experienced so far. I'm normally not that keen on filter rolling but the A4's has changed my mind about that and proven to me that it can be great when done right. 
  
 My full review of the A4 should be ready sometime this weekend............


----------



## HiFiChris

​ My take on the Brainwavz M100:​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-m100-iem-noise-isolating-earphones-with-remote-microphone-headset-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-android-devices/reviews/17455​  ​ ​  ​


----------



## loomisjohnson

Having spent some more time with my 11.11 haul of triple drivers (and having had trouble sleeping last night) I thought I’d post some comparative impressions of the Moni One, the PMV A01mk2 and the **** DT2+:
  
 The Moni is nominally the most expensive of the trio and sounds like it; its overall character is exceptionally detailed, resolving and coherent. Signature (as one reviewer noted) is something of a reverse-L , with emphasis on the very extended treble. Note texture is lean. Bass is very fast and articulate, but not super-deep or rumbling (deep insertion and tip selection are critical to get sufficient bottom end). Mids aren’t rich but very clear and detailed; acoustic music and female voices sound especially lifelike. Treble is quite bright (these are definitely not for the treble sensitive) but not harsh. Soundstage is fairly wide, with precise instrument placement; stereo imaging is especially noteworthy. Despite their extremely detailed nature, there’s nothing clinical about these; there’s a toe-tapping, but not unnatural quality.   The Moni are significantly harder to drive than the others and aren’t as engaging at lower volumes.
  
 The PMV have a balanced presentation, albeit with richer mids and a thicker note presentation than the Monis. The PMVs have somewhat more bass quantity (tho not depth) but less control than the Moni; lowend  doesn’t bleed over but isn’t nearly as sharply etched. Midrange is the star here-- lush and enveloping. Treble is slightly bright but is smoother than the Moni or DT2+; both the DT2+  and the Monis have greater highend extension and detail. Soundstage on the PMV is very large and 3D; there’s more space between instruments than with the other two and the PMV is consequently sounds less “tight” on denser fare. Resolution is very good but not on a par with the Moni—they don’t reproduce quite as much information-- but the PMV are likely less fatiguing and may be more enjoyable for the treble-sensitive and/or those favoring a more neutral presentation. In general, these have a very “analog” sounding quality as opposed to the more revealing, but colder sound of the other two. Very efficient and easy to drive; good isolation and comfort.
  
 Unlike the more balanced PMV and treble-forward Moni, the DT2+ has a mildly V-shaped signature, with deeper, more emphasized bass and more palpable subbass than either. The low end is nonetheless tight and well-etched, without bleed; mids are slightly recessed while high end is quite extended and very detailed (occasionally sibilant at the extremes), if not quite to the level of the Moni. Like the Moni, these have a leaner note texture. Also like the Moni, overall character is brightish and crisp, with very good clarity throughout the spectrum. Soundstage is less expansive and 3D than the PMV and a little narrower than the Moni; there’s less space between instruments, though imaging is accurate. Like the Moni, these have an energetic presentation; they’re less natural sounding than the PMV but because of their greater bass presence more suitable for heavier fare.
  
 It’s actually difficult to pick a winner among the three, since all have their considerable virtues. The Monis are the most detailed and revealing, albeit at the risk of sounding too bright; they are the most “audiophile” of the trio in the sense of being the most precise reproduction of sound. The analog-sounding  PMV are the biggest and richest sounding, with an expansive 3D stage, although trailing in bass quality; the PMVs  are also the loudest and best-isolating and would be my choice for on-the-go.  The significantly cheaper DT2+ doesn’t have the incredible extension and detail of the Moni or the expansive stage of the PMV, but actually holds up very well; it is the best for bass-heavy genres and would be the credible pick for someone who wants a more consumer-oriented tuning. Right now I find myself reaching for the PMV, which are the most effortless listen, tho that’s subject to change.
  
 The other vitally important question is how much you actually gain by stepping up from a very good >$50 dual driver hybrids (e.g. the Urbanfun or the BK50) to a pricier triple driver like the  Moni or the PMV. The answer is I dunno—cheaper hybrids clearly don’t have the same highend extension or detail retrieval, but (subjectively) don’t necessarily sound inferior, esp. if like me you like a little enhancement to the bottom end (on IEMs, not on women).
  
 Overall:
 Bass quantity-- DT2+>Moni=PMV
 Bass quality—Moni>DT2+>PMV
 Midrange quality—PMV=Moni>DT2+
 Treble quality—Moni>DT2+=PMV
 Detail-- Moni>DT2+>PMV
 Soundstage size—PMV>Moni>DT2+
 Imaging-- Moni>PMV>DT2+
 Isolation—PMV>Moni>DT2+
  
 Thanks for your indulgence.


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I have. This concern me since shipping from UK for some reason is slower than shipping from China, I'd hate to have to send it back and wait for a replacement. In all fairness there's not many A4 owners yet and a lot of PM4's has been sent out so it might be a bit early to draw any conclusions just yet.
> 
> One thing's for sure though: the A4 is one very very good pair of IEM's and it has the best filter solution I've experienced so far. I'm normally not that keen on filter rolling but the A4's has changed my mind about that and proven to me that it can be great when done right.
> 
> My full review of the A4 should be ready sometime this weekend............



 

Thats a good news i am eagerly waiting for your detailed review and want to see how A4 hold their position against some popular iems here, please if it is possible make sure a comparison between A4 and Super Audio6, thanks .


----------



## thanderbird

lurk650 said:


> Wow. I'm sorry man. I deleted HCK off my favorites a few weeks ago after his true colors were being shown about shipping orders. I've always had a feeling he had something to do with the other seller getting banned. Oh well, I know who I do biz with and I have an order of the LZA4 on the way, my PM6 from TA is on the chopping block.


 
 Yes.
  
 I've been reading other buyer reviews and there are several complaints about the HCK store:
  
 - They are advertising products without having them in stock.
 - There is a delay in sending the products.
 - The store passes postcode that do not exist, just to not extrapolate the time of sending the AE.
 - Sellers do not read the history of order messages, you have to explain everything.
  
 Some forum users may find bad what I am writing, but I am saying these things because people are warned of the problems they may encounter with vendors, shops, independent of the store.
  
 We are daily bombarded by links in the forum. See any problem with that? no way.
  
 But users need to know the pros and cons when they go to buy from seller.
  
 We are a community, so it is not fair to share the positive and negative side of our experiences.
  
 tks


----------



## SuperMAG

loomisjohnson said:


> Having spent some more time with my 11.11 haul of triple drivers (and having had trouble sleeping last night) I thought I’d post some comparative impressions of the Moni One, the PMV A01mk2 and the **** DT2+:
> 
> The Moni is nominally the most expensive of the trio and sounds like it; its overall character is exceptionally detailed, resolving and coherent. Signature (as one reviewer noted) is something of a reverse-L , with emphasis on the very extended treble. Note texture is lean. Bass is very fast and articulate, but not super-deep or rumbling (deep insertion and tip selection are critical to get sufficient bottom end). Mids aren’t rich but very clear and detailed; acoustic music and female voices sound especially lifelike. Treble is quite bright (these are definitely not for the treble sensitive) but not harsh. Soundstage is fairly wide, with precise instrument placement; stereo imaging is especially noteworthy. Despite their extremely detailed nature, there’s nothing clinical about these; there’s a toe-tapping, but not unnatural quality.   The Moni are significantly harder to drive than the others and aren’t as engaging at lower volumes.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks alot for the comparassions, great choice in words, easy to understand. None of these iems are for me with this and other reviews.


----------



## peter123

loomisjohnson said:


> Overall:
> Bass quantity-- DT2+>Moni=PMV
> Bass quality—Moni>DT2+>PMV
> Midrange quality—PMV=Moni>DT2+
> ...



Excellent and very informative post. I agree fully with you on everything you say about the PMV and Moni (haven't heard the DT2+). Thanks for the effort! 

If you haven't tried the Moni with triple flanges give it a shot  




ahmad313 said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, unfortunately I have. This concern me since shipping from UK for some reason is slower than shipping from China, I'd hate to have to send it back and wait for a replacement. In all fairness there's not many A4 owners yet and a lot of PM4's has been sent out so it might be a bit early to draw any conclusions just yet.
> ...




Yeah, I intend to compare it with the SA6, ASG-1PLUS, ATH-CKR10 and Blue Ever Blue Model 1200EX at least.


----------



## Lurk650

ahmad313 said:


> Have you notice one more thing now so many pm4 owners start complaining about the QC issues and some serious connectors problems but i never see a single complaint from any of A4 owner this thing made me afraid if they are unable to manage proper quality control ,( i had placed a order for HUNTER )




Yeah I have the PM6 on order. Considering cancelling it bc of all the QC issues. Esp when they've had almost a year. Idc that they will send a new unit out ASAP to us, it shouldnt be happening esp when I'm reading their older products have had issues, have they not taken time to address and prevent issues in these newer IEMs? Then add in the slow shipping for customers, which I'm starting to think is for ones who didn't choose tracking so TA actually didn't have enough made yet so they said they were shipped but buyers have no actual way of knowing. Im not saying it's what's happening but something is def strange.


----------



## Shawn71

peter123 said:


> Excellent and very informative post. I agree fully with you on everything you say about the PMV and Moni (haven't heard the DT2+). Thanks for the effort!




+1 on loom......and PMV is still in my very fav list to buy,tbh!


----------



## carltonh

mochill said:


> hck is a fraud and the banned seller was framed


 
 Nope, the banned seller ripped me off for ~$200. For an immediately reported flawed banned IEM and for **** UES with a bad MMCX connection, plus the cost of me shipping them back. So much for warranty. The banned seller also exploited the fact that I didn't know I could have requested a refund within 15 days through Aliexpress. I should have done that instead of trusting the seller.


----------



## wastan

tonx said:


> it's K1, picture from forum
> 
> 
> picture from seller of K1 driver with notes from one man from forum
> ...




Have the urbanfun and just got the K1. The second photo is what the K1 looks like if you remove the tuning barrel. Having only tried briefly with the silver barrels, the K1 has more and better bass. I'd call the urbanfun more balanced than this configuration, but overall clarity the k1 wins. Again just an initial impression after maybe 2hrs total listening. FWIW mine came with no logo on the back of the shell and silver, gray and black barrels. Someone with a logo pair should check to see if it looks the same.


----------



## mochill

sodesuka said:


> Just got the Astrotec AM850 from Penon (probably the first since I bought from them before it was even up on their site). Astrotec might have a winner here, very good sub-bass rumble, controlled mid bass, very good female vocal, serviceable high that's neither too strident on bad recordings nor shelved (veering on brighter side so people who are sensitive to high, be advised). Positioning is good for this price point. VERY easy to drive (white-violet balls on Mojo).
> 
> Compared to E80, AM850 has way more sub bass rumble, blacker blackground, a bit less warmish but smoother vocal, better separation and positioning due to the blacker background and way easier to drive.
> 
> Note that this is first impression, might change as I listen to more songs, but so far I'm impressed.


they look interesting


----------



## bhazard

Awesome comparison on the Moni,pmv, and dt2+. I wouldn't mind hearing the Moni and pmv sometime, but they don't seem to be significantly over the dt2+ for me to purchase.

Try my eq curve on the dt2+. It works on both the ATR and dt2+ and makes them sound quite a bit better.


----------



## crabdog

bhazard said:


> Awesome comparison on the Moni,pmv, and dt2+. I wouldn't mind hearing the Moni and pmv sometime, but they don't seem to be significantly over the dt2+ for me to purchase.
> 
> Try my eq curve on the dt2+. It works on both the ATR and dt2+ and makes them sound quite a bit better.


 
 I'd say the Moni is as good, even better in some ways than the banned iem. It's pretty impressive imo.


----------



## docentore

wastan said:


> Have the urbanfun and just got the K1. The second photo is what the K1 looks like if you remove the tuning barrel. Having only tried briefly with the silver barrels, the K1 has more and better bass. I'd call the urbanfun more balanced than this configuration, but overall clarity the k1 wins. Again just an initial impression after maybe 2hrs total listening. FWIW mine came with no logo on the back of the shell and silver, gray and black barrels. Someone with a logo pair should check to see if it looks the same.


 
  
 It looks like some of this is right. From the pictures (I'm not going to split open my K1's) it looks like it is single BA. This means the description is wrong.
 But it doesn't mean that M1221, K1 and UrbanFun are using same drivers. The size of DD and mounting method is same.
  
 I agree that K1's are a bit more refined (using gunmetal neautral filters) than UrbanFun. But I have to say that UrbanFun are extremely good phones for their price.
  
 My 2c


----------



## wastan

docentore said:


> It looks like some of this is right. From the pictures (I'm not going to split open my K1's) it looks like it is single BA. This means the description is wrong.
> But it doesn't mean that M1221, K1 and UrbanFun are using same drivers. The size of DD and mounting method is same.
> 
> I agree that K1's are a bit more refined (using gunmetal neautral filters) than UrbanFun. But I have to say that UrbanFun are extremely good phones for their price.
> ...


 
  
 Do yours have the Sanhoo label on the shell? Mine don't.


----------



## docentore

wastan said:


> Do yours have the Sanhoo label on the shell? Mine don't.


 
 Nope, no logo.


----------



## VinceHill24

docentore said:


> Nope, no logo.


Mine has got the Sanhoo K1 logo but i got a feeling that it could be Sanhoo's company or whatever company behind it did OEM/ODM for companies like urbanfun, sendiy presuming these conpanies don't have the capabilities or the scale to manufacture. So ultimately they could very well be the same just different combination of driver maybe. The module is same. And another quite popular IEM, the Bosshifi B3 apparently has the almost similar module.


----------



## seilent

After 1 week with 4in1 and some burn in before sleep, finally the piercing highs are disappearing 
 though the left cable i had seems kinda bad, sometimes having connection issue. Is there any good recommendation for replacement cable..?


----------



## Folly

crabdog said:


> I'd say the Moni is as good, even better in some ways than the banned iem. It's pretty impressive imo.


 

@crabdog What is your top iem at the moment? Moni, A4 or something else?


----------



## crabdog

folly said:


> @crabdog
> What is your top iem at the moment? Moni, A4 or something else?



Hmm tough question. Probably A4 followed by Moni or TFZ B2M


----------



## Trapok

peter123 said:


> Yeah, NiceHCK are not very nice
> 
> People really need to stop recommending this seller *unless * they ever had any issues with orders from them that has been solved satisfactorily. This is probably the worst seller I've done business with on Aliexpress, totally without anything even close to business ethics.
> 
> Blacklist and boikott before you get in trouble with them is my suggestion.


 I bought from them since they open the store (before it was Jim on front,it was Theresa i think) and i never had problem, i just discuss with them before i order, to ask if items are really in stock or not and know if i Will receive them 10 days After or one month(somtimes plus)


----------



## peter123

trapok said:


> I bought from them since they open the store (before it was Jim on front,it was Theresa i think) and i never had problem, i just discuss with them before i order, to ask if items are really in stock or not and know if i Will receive them 10 days After or one month(somtimes plus)




Did you ever have any issue with a purchase from them (bad quality, wrong item sent etc)?


----------



## Trapok

peter123 said:


> Did you ever have any issue with a purchase from them (bad quality, wrong item sent etc)?


once,Received a Dap which worked only a week, talk with them saying that postage fee costs me about half the Price of the Dap for return,they sent me an other one...


----------



## Trapok

Double post


----------



## peter123

trapok said:


> once,Received a Dap which worked only a week, talk with them saying that postage fee costs me about half the Price of the Dap for return,they sent me an other one...




That's impressive. I once got the wrong item from them and after we agreed on me getting a partial refund (total cost was $12) they blacklisted me. 

I think they're totally ignorant over their customers and lack business ethics (as many others here has experienced as well) but if you're happy with them it's good for you. I'd never recommend anyone doing business with them myself.


----------



## Trapok

peter123 said:


> That's impressive. I once got the wrong item from them and after we agreed on me getting a partial refund (total cost was $12) they blacklisted me.
> 
> I think they're totally ignorant over their customers and lack business ethics (as many others here has experienced as well) but if you're happy with them it's good for you. I'd never recommend anyone doing business with them myself.


I think they don't have the same idea than us about how to care customer, important thing is trying to communicate with them before even before ordering


----------



## peter123

trapok said:


> I think they don't have the same idea than us about how to care customer, important thing is trying to communicate with them before even before ordering




Fortunately there's enough good sellers that I won't have to bother with bad ones but ymmw.


----------



## Trapok

peter123 said:


> Fortunately there's enough good sellers that I won't have to bother with bad ones but ymmw.



You are right, i use also other sellers on Ali and Gearbest if i m in a hurry.


----------



## MAntunes

Hi guys, can you recommend a good quality small, but not too small, 3.5mm male to male cable (maybe arround 30-50cm) on Aliexpress or Gearbest?
 I am also looking for some biflange tips, but don't know where to find them!


----------



## Holypal

mantunes said:


> Hi guys, can you recommend a good quality small, but not too small, 3.5mm male to male cable (maybe arround 30-50cm) on Aliexpress or Gearbest?
> I am also looking for some biflange tips, but don't know where to find them!


 
  
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/W11-3-5mm-Jack-1-8-TRS-male-AUX-Stereo-Canare-L-4E6S-HiFi-Cable-1ft/32650272332.html
 Based on Canare L-4E6S cable, which has proper shielding and protection.


----------



## Trapok

mantunes said:


> Hi guys, can you recommend a good quality small, but not too small, 3.5mm male to male cable (maybe arround 30-50cm) on Aliexpress or Gearbest?
> I am also looking for some biflange tips, but don't know where to find them!


The best you Can find:
https://m.fr.aliexpress.com/item/32471735902.html


----------



## peter123

trapok said:


> The best you Can find:
> https://m.fr.aliexpress.com/item/32471735902.html




Agreed  

I've got the version with straight connectors and it's definitely my favorite cable for use between source and amplifier.


----------



## Trapok

peter123 said:


> Agreed
> 
> I've got the version with straight connectors and it's definitely my favorite cable for use between source and amplifier.



In action:


----------



## toddy0191

mantunes said:


> Hi guys, can you recommend a good quality small, but not too small, 3.5mm male to male cable (maybe arround 30-50cm) on Aliexpress or Gearbest?
> I am also looking for some biflange tips, but don't know where to find them!




http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32708045549/32708045549.html

No idea what they're like.


----------



## MAntunes

Thank you @peter123 and @Trapok!
 I want the caple for connecting my smartphone to my car, so this cable seems to good/expensive for the job.
 But thank you again! I'll keep in mind next time I need a real good quality cable!


----------



## DBaldock9

mantunes said:


> Hi guys, can you recommend a good quality small, but not too small, 3.5mm male to male cable (maybe arround 30-50cm) on Aliexpress or Gearbest?
> I am also looking for some biflange tips, but don't know where to find them!


 
 I don't know how you feel about ordering from Amazon, but I've used these double-shielded cables from MediaBridge, and they're good quality -
 "Mediabridge 3.5mm Male To Male Right Angle Stereo Audio Cable (2 Feet) - 90° Connector For Flush Connections - Step Down Design for Smartphone, Tablet & MP3 Cases - (Part# MPC-35RA-2 )"  https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00P17BEK2
  
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Lurk650

mantunes said:


> Thank you @peter123 and @Trapok!
> I want the caple for connecting my smartphone to my car, so this cable seems to good/expensive for the job.
> But thank you again! I'll keep in mind next time I need a real good quality cable!




Cables for Less. Came in about 2-3 days. I choose the quality, length and size of plugs. Cost me $15. Just got it today, headphone input side is 6.3 and source side is 3.5


----------



## bjaardker

Are there any halfway decent yet cheap portable chinese amps out there, looking to spend $35-50. Right now I'm trying to figure out if the reason I'm not digging the trinity PM4s is because they aren't getting enough juice from my LG v20, or if I just don't like them.
  
 I trick the V20 into running in "high impedance mode" and they sound marginally better. But it would be nice if I could get a more powerful amp at a low price and try that before I spend the extra dough on something nicer like a Oppo.


----------



## Holypal

bjaardker said:


> Are there any halfway decent yet cheap portable chinese amps out there, looking to spend $35-50. Right now I'm trying to figure out if the reason I'm not digging the trinity PM4s is because they aren't getting enough juice from my LG v20, or if I just don't like them.
> 
> I trick the V20 into running in "high impedance mode" and they sound marginally better. But it would be nice if I could get a more powerful amp at a low price and try that before I spend the extra dough on something nicer like a Oppo.




Fiio A3
Or something more diy style, like Bluebird:
2016 New Hot Selling BlueBird U3 MINI Portable Headphone Amplifier HIFI Digital Class A Headset AMP OPA2604 With op-amp
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32653044585/32653044585.html 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## crabdog

bjaardker said:


> Are there any halfway decent yet cheap portable chinese amps out there, looking to spend $35-50. Right now I'm trying to figure out if the reason I'm not digging the trinity PM4s is because they aren't getting enough juice from my LG v20, or if I just don't like them.
> 
> I trick the V20 into running in "high impedance mode" and they sound marginally better. But it would be nice if I could get a more powerful amp at a low price and try that before I spend the extra dough on something nicer like a Oppo.


 
 I'm enjoying this:
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/SHINRICO-E11-portable-headphone-amplifier/2339372_32740533609.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.MM6XaG


----------



## bjaardker

holypal said:


> Fiio A3
> Or something more diy style, like Bluebird:
> 2016 New Hot Selling BlueBird U3 MINI Portable Headphone Amplifier HIFI Digital Class A Headset AMP OPA2604 With op-amp
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32653044585/32653044585.html
> (from AliExpress Android)




When you say diy style, does that mean I'm soldering components?


----------



## vapman

bjaardker said:


> When you say diy style, does that mean I'm soldering components?


 
 That looks pre built but I can't make any claims since there is no description for it. You could get a cheap FiiO amp or amp/dac too


----------



## Vidal

vapman said:


> Glad you're enjoying it, from what  I understand TY and Seahf come from the same factory. TY has been doing amazing things in the earbud world so i'm not surprised their IEM is a standout.


 
  
 You shouldn't have told me that I'm now looking at the Seahf earphones as well now


----------



## Lurk650

bjaardker said:


> Are there any halfway decent yet cheap portable chinese amps out there, looking to spend $35-50. Right now I'm trying to figure out if the reason I'm not digging the trinity PM4s is because they aren't getting enough juice from my LG v20, or if I just don't like them.
> 
> I trick the V20 into running in "high impedance mode" and they sound marginally better. But it would be nice if I could get a more powerful amp at a low price and try that before I spend the extra dough on something nicer like a Oppo.




Where are you located?


----------



## tintheman

lurk650 said:


> Cables for Less. Came in about 2-3 days. I choose the quality, length and size of plugs. Cost me $15. Just got it today, headphone input side is 6.3 and source side is 3.5


 
 Hi Lurk650, is it Yenona Headphone, does your cable actually improve the SQ?


----------



## Lurk650

tintheman said:


> Hi Lurk650, is it Yenona Headphone, does your cable actually improve the SQ?




I have not done a direct A/B yet but I think it did add some depth and clarity. Biggest change was changing from stock pads to HM5 pads. Slight reduction in comfort bc the pads aren't as thick but boost in treble clarity and midbass did tighten a bit.

My Opus#1 plus Yenona with Pads and cable mod is very, very good IMO.


----------



## bjaardker

lurk650 said:


> Where are you located?



Milwaukee, WI USA

Unfortunately there aren't any stores I know of near me that have that sort of gear out to test with.


----------



## Lurk650

bjaardker said:


> Milwaukee, WI USA
> 
> Unfortunately there aren't any stores I know of near me that have that sort of gear out to test with.




PM me your address. I'll send my old Fiio E07K on Monday, no charge. Should give you enough power with a touch of warmth


----------



## Shawn71

bjaardker said:


> When you say diy style, does that mean I'm soldering components?




You can replace /play with any op-amps by simply unplugging and plug it in its socket......


----------



## farhat

Anyone know any bang for buck MMCX cables for my **** UEs? It got torn just now. I read about the Tenmark Pros MMCX cables but there is some flaw regarding QC. Someone please help?


----------



## CoiL

farhat said:


> Anyone know any bang for buck MMCX cables for my **** UEs? It got torn just now. I read about the Tenmark Pros MMCX cables but there is some flaw regarding QC. Someone please help?


 
 This one is better than Tennmak "upgrade" cable: http://bit.ly/2fNRFhY
 Tennmak Upgrade cable has ~1.2 Ohm resistance while that linked cable has ~0.7 Ohm.


----------



## Shawn71

vapman said:


> That looks pre built but I can't make any claims since there is no description for it. You could get a cheap FiiO amp or amp/dac too




From the seller listing, the last but one picture that shows the battery has the op-amp (8 pin IC) on the right that can be removed and replaced with the op-amp of your choice......


----------



## Shinry

Hi guys! 
Are there any really small Chinese InEars you could recommend? 
Sound similar to KZ ZS3 (balanced to slight V-shape)
Budget <100€
The Vyrus recently caught my eye, it seems pretty small, but I'm unsure about it's sound.


----------



## farhat

coil said:


> This one is better than Tennmak "upgrade" cable: http://bit.ly/2fNRFhY
> Tennmak Upgrade cable has ~1.2 Ohm resistance while that linked cable has ~0.7 Ohm.


 
 So what does that comparison means? Sorry I am being a noob here.


----------



## hoerlurar

shinry said:


> Hi guys!
> Are there any really small Chinese InEars you could recommend?
> Sound similar to KZ ZS3 (balanced to slight V-shape)
> Budget <100€
> The Vyrus recently caught my eye, it seems pretty small, but I'm unsure about it's sound.


 
 KZ HDS1 is small and good!
 http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_383502.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

hoerlurar said:


> KZ HDS1 is small and good!
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_383502.html


 
  
 Great recommendation.


----------



## TwoPalms

shinry said:


> Hi guys!
> Are there any really small Chinese InEars you could recommend?
> Sound similar to KZ ZS3 (balanced to slight V-shape)
> Budget <100€
> The Vyrus recently caught my eye, it seems pretty small, but I'm unsure about it's sound.



Zero Audio Carbo tenore. not chinese but very small, neutral & balanced sound.


----------



## Djsenjaya

twopalms said:


> Zero Audio Carbo tenore. not chinese but very small, neutral & balanced sound.




Their tenore white edition was improved version. That has better Soundstage and sound quality.


----------



## Shinry

Thanks for the recommendations!
 Funny thing, I had the HDS1 on my List for 11.11 but dropped it for Urbanfun. I'm just wondering if they wouldn't be a downgrade from ZS3 and ZST. One question about, are there 2 versions? Some description say miniature, others don't say anything.
 Also the Carbon Tenore look promising. I'll definitelly take them into account.
  
 Edit: The white one looks awesome!
 OT, Since we had it about women and their preferences for blingbling headphones I'll just have to state it was a tiny bit true.


----------



## B9Scrambler

shinry said:


> Thanks for the recommendations!
> Funny thing, I had the HDS1 on my List for 11.11 but dropped it for Urbanfun. I'm just wondering if they wouldn't be a downgrade from ZS3 and ZST. One question about, are there 2 versions? Some description say miniature, others don't say anything.
> Also the Carbon Tenore look promising. I'll definitelly take them into account.


 
  
 I personally think the HDS1 more of a sidegrade from the ZS3 given their different signatures. Others will surely disagree. Can't comment on the ZST as mine haven't arrived yet (Monday...fingers crossed). That said, the limited time I have spent with a pair has shown me the ZST is WAY more bassy than the HDS1 and won't give you the flat sound you want.
  
 There are different colored HDS1s and the HDS3 with a mic replacing the y-split. Both would classify as miniature since they use 6mm microdrivers. The HDS3 is more v-shaped and less refined. I'm not necessarily a fan of them, but they're not certainly not terrible and they have their fans.
  
 Some HDS1 reviews if you haven't already seen them; http://www.head-fi.org/products/binmer-tm-kz-hds1-mini-metal-diy-headset-hd-dynamic-pronunciation-ear-headphones-silver/reviews


----------



## TwoPalms

djsenjaya said:


> Their tenore white edition was improved version. That has better Soundstage and sound quality.



How about new carbo mezzo?


----------



## Shinry

I was confused about some sellers on AE naming them "HDS1 miniature", like they do with "ZST pro" I guess.
 Now I will have to read a lot in the Tenore thread 
 Still the Vyrus remain equally interesting.


----------



## Aliante

I am not versed enough to provided detailed reviews (don't really know the subject that well), but boy, I am really satisfied with Crazy Cello earphones! Before them I had Hifiman Re400b (run on he Hifiman player), and these simply blow them away (run on a laptop or a crappy phone!). The music is so... Vibrant  Full of life!  I feel it all around me, and it's waking up the good vibes! Especially string music, say for example this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK2fSpkq_So
  
 Overall the best purchase I made in a while! Only downside is that the L/R sides are marked really poorly! No way to tell which is which unless there is full daylight or you use a flashlight... Though of course once you put them in, you noticed that the sound is off, so you just change their places... But yeah. Really awesome bang for the buck  Even the eartips fit perfectly (which never happened before).


----------



## Brian Coffey

shinry said:


> I was confused about some sellers on AE naming them "HDS1 miniature", like they do with "ZST pro" I guess.
> Now I will have to read a lot in the Tenore thread
> Still the Vyrus remain equally interesting.


 
 I'm quite fond of my Vyrus's. The sound quality to me is much better than the HDS1 which I also have. The HDS1 are great to throw in a bag for travel.


----------



## loomisjohnson

shinry said:


> Hi guys!
> Are there any really small Chinese InEars you could recommend?
> Sound similar to KZ ZS3 (balanced to slight V-shape)
> Budget <100€
> The Vyrus recently caught my eye, it seems pretty small, but I'm unsure about it's sound.


musicmaker tw1


----------



## Shinry

Oh oh oh, those are completelly new to me, thanks.  Search-bar here I come!


----------



## B9Scrambler

shinry said:


> Oh oh oh, those are completelly new to me, thanks.  Search-bar here I come!


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tw1/reviews/16395


----------



## wastan

shinry said:


> Hi guys!
> Are there any really small Chinese InEars you could recommend?
> Sound similar to KZ ZS3 (balanced to slight V-shape)
> Budget <100€
> The Vyrus recently caught my eye, it seems pretty small, but I'm unsure about it's sound.




Sound quality in the Vyrus is superior to KZ3. The sound is a bit more recessed but the clarity and soundstage are very very nice. The fit is effortless and you do not notice them once they're on. It's a shame that both IEMs use proprietary connectors.


----------



## hoerlurar

the KZ HDS1 is $6 or so, so i don't doubt there's better IEMS out there. But for $6 it's an excellent IEM that i enjoy listening to!
 The Vyrus seem to be £60, so it should be better, but why not try both then?


----------



## Hisoundfi

hoerlurar said:


> the KZ HDS1 is $6 or so, so i don't doubt there's better IEMS out there. But for $6 it's an excellent IEM that i enjoy listening to!
> The Vyrus seem to be £60, so it should be better, but why not try both then?


 
 +1, it doesn't rival top of the line earphones, but dude, for six bucks the HDS1 is incredible (and convenient thanks to the small housings and discreet design).
  
 I bought all of my employees pairs for Christmas last year. Many of them are still enjoying them today.


----------



## Ahmad313

shinry said:


> Oh oh oh, those are completelly new to me, thanks.  Search-bar here I come!


 
 also take a look at the Trinity Hyperion as they claim it is smallest iem of the world and they are extremely appreciated by the most of audiophiles/peoples ,


----------



## Shinry

Weren't the Vyrus their successor which are said to be better in most aspects? But 39 to 59 pounds is quite a margin.


----------



## Saoshyant

ahmad313 said:


> also take a look at the Trinity Hyperion as they claim it is smallest iem of the world and they are extremely appreciated by the most of audiophiles/peoples ,


 
  
 Looking at pictures, there's a chance this is smaller:  https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-AK-Light-In-Ear-Earphone-5mm-Mini-Dynamic-Noise-Cancelling-Sleep-Headset-With-Sleeping-Earplugs/119089_32752459434.html
  
 I can attest it's small enough to lie down and not have the slightest issue.  I think @mochill should have theirs by now, and is better suited to describe the sound as I've been spending WAY too much time with earbuds lately, which certainly skews my perception of them a bit.  I will say that it's quite small, actually rather comfortable considering it has enormous nozzles, has a pleasant amount of bass that seems to handle bass boost reasonably well, and vocals that while they are not as forward as the bass are still more than present enough for my tastes.


----------



## mochill

The light sounds like my Cardas a8


----------



## peter123

My LZ A4 full review, enjoy:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a4/reviews/17478
  

 TLDR: Go get em boys n gils


----------



## DBaldock9

saoshyant said:


> Looking at pictures, there's a chance this is smaller:  https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-AK-Light-In-Ear-Earphone-5mm-Mini-Dynamic-Noise-Cancelling-Sleep-Headset-With-Sleeping-Earplugs/119089_32752459434.html
> 
> I can attest it's small enough to lie down and not have the slightest issue.  I think @mochill should have theirs by now, and is better suited to describe the sound as I've been spending WAY too much time with earbuds lately, which certainly skews my perception of them a bit.  I will say that it's quite small, actually rather comfortable considering it has enormous nozzles, has a pleasant amount of bass that seems to handle bass boost reasonably well, and vocals that while they are not as forward as the bass are still more than present enough for my tastes.


 
 I've got a set of the AK Light (2016) Earphones, and the metal housing is tiny.  But, as @saoshyant said, the nozzle is enormous (wide), several mm larger than most of my other earphones - which reduces the ability to easily swap eartips (from all of the extras which came with different earphones).  The wide nozzle is also an issue when I'm trying to get a good seal, which will stay in-place all night, using the eartips that are provided.  I've been doing some searches, to find longer eartips (like double or triple tier), that will fit the wide nozzles.
  
 As far as listening to them - with the AK Light (2016) Earphones connected to my PC & iFi Micro iDSD, or my Onkyo DP-X1, and playing FLAC files of my CDs (with EQ and Viper4Andriod turned OFF), they have a surprising amount of low Bass for such a small housing; the Mids seem a little attenuated, causing vocals to sound a bit "recessed"; the Highs are clear and detailed (with things like percussion / cymbals).
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## 1clearhead

.....the *SENDIY M1221* has some of the best texture from bass all the way to highs and details I've ever heard from any IEM! They are just excellent with any genre style of music I throw at it! These are insane for what you get in the package deal and the best 3 type tuning nozzles I've ever experienced for the price. No kidding!
  
 This is the way I hear them from their tuning nozzles.....
  
*Silver:*
 The best balanced on a slight "v" tilt, I've heard by far.
  
*Gray:*  
 Extremely balanced towards neutral....can compete with many expensive models at this stage!
  
*Black:*
 Incredibly "Flat" and transparent with some of the best clarity unmatched!
  
  
 And with the soundstage.....It has practically the widest by far from everything I own! These are my best set, yet!
  
  
 I'm looking forward on getting the TENNMAK Crazy Cello's next. Hopefully, to see if they can easily live-up on being the best dynamics I can possibly carry.


----------



## toddy0191

aliante said:


> I am not versed enough to provided detailed reviews (don't really know the subject that well), but boy, I am really satisfied with Crazy Cello earphones! Before them I had Hifiman Re400b (run on he Hifiman player), and these simply blow them away (run on a laptop or a crappy phone!). The music is so... Vibrant  Full of life!  I feel it all around me, and it's waking up the good vibes! Especially string music, say for example this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK2fSpkq_So
> 
> Overall the best purchase I made in a while! Only downside is that the L/R sides are marked really poorly! No way to tell which is which unless there is full daylight or you use a flashlight... Though of course once you put them in, you noticed that the sound is off, so you just change their places... But yeah. Really awesome bang for the buck  Even the eartips fit perfectly (which never happened before).




Glad to hear other people sharing my amazement with the Cellos


----------



## Kerkyboi

Any impressions for the plextone x41m and the W1 Pro? been reading a lot about it lately and found cheap pairs sold over at Ali. Any advice?


----------



## Vidal

shinry said:


> Hi guys!
> Are there any really small Chinese InEars you could recommend?
> Sound similar to KZ ZS3 (balanced to slight V-shape)
> Budget <100€
> The Vyrus recently caught my eye, it seems pretty small, but I'm unsure about it's sound.


 
  
 Joyroom E107
 Hisoundaudio Flamenco (more bassy)
 Kinera BAS02 and BAS03 (both BA earphones)
  
 getting slightly larger
 Mannhas E170
 1More Capsule
 Ty HiZ G3 (big soundstage)


----------



## Vidal

kerkyboi said:


> Any impressions for the plextone x41m and the W1 Pro? been reading a lot about it lately and found cheap pairs sold over at Ali. Any advice?


 
  
 Plextone was horrible, sounded odd.
  
 W1 Pro is balanced and has a good sound for the price


----------



## wes1099

Does anyone know where I could buy sony hybrid tips or good sony hybrid clones?


----------



## hoerlurar

vidal said:


> Kinera BAS02 and BAS03 (both BA earphones)


 
 i have seen the Kinera BAS03 and thought it looked interesting, but haven't seen any reviews for it. Do you have it?


----------



## Aliante

toddy0191 said:


> Glad to hear other people sharing my amazement with the Cellos


 
 Heh, yes  I actually stopped following this thread because I really don't need/want to listen/experiment anything else. Cello's are just that good  Feels like I saved tons of money by buying them, heh


----------



## wastan

1clearhead said:


> .....the *SENDIY M1221* has some of the best texture from bass all the way to highs and details I've ever heard from any IEM! They are just excellent with any genre style of music I throw at it! These are insane for what you get in the package deal and the best 3 type tuning nozzles I've ever experienced for the price. No kidding!
> 
> This is the way I hear them from their tuning nozzles.....
> 
> ...




Looks a whole lot like the magaosi k1. Looks like the same configuration inside too from what I can see with the tuning barrel removed.


----------



## Djsenjaya

twopalms said:


> How about new carbo mezzo?




Mezzo was more improved from tenore with bass quality upgrade


----------



## SuperMAG

Nice review @peter a4. I listen to creed ost as well. Also your signature is also similar to mine. question. You said that the vocals and not thick. And not thin and sharp. Ao its in the middle but smooth. Can these be changed with filters i mean. Can filters change the vocals from thin to thick and other way around.

As i said i wont rush for my endgame and will wait for more reviews on Lz A4, CAX black and campfrid earbuds, MM SW3.
Also interested in giant killers in tennmak cellos, ty hi-z g3, 1more 320 and quin earbuds.


----------



## Wokei

http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-m100-iem-noise-isolating-earphones-with-remote-microphone-headset-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-android-devices/reviews/17483
  
 Review is up.
  
 Cheers


----------



## jescereal

skullophile said:


> I'm collecting Gleam Design Handwork Iems. Because I was so impressed with the 8 + 1 (DZ9) I have the
> 8 BA on the way and just saw they do a universal (male mold) 6 + 2. Don't really need the 6 + 1 cos I have the 8 + 1.
> Guess I gotta wait till the DZ8 shows up then its trigger time for the 6 + 2.
> 
> ...


 
  
 They just shipped two days ago! Although I don't have DHL since the price wasn't $480+. :'(
  
 I'll hopefully get them in no more than two weeks!


----------



## 1clearhead

wastan said:


> Looks a whole lot like the magaosi k1. Looks like the same configuration inside too from what I can see with the tuning barrel removed.


 

 There are many earphones that may carry the same housing and might look similar inside, but might not sound nothing like each other. SENDIY clarifies that the inner-workings are coming from a well known Taiwanese manufacturering company and they are working hand in hand to put these together. Where, in the other hand, the K1's by MaGaosi are solely made and built in China. And, with that said, lately the K1's have been having issues with either construction or the drivers. Lately, SENDIY's has had a good amount of followers here in China with a Japanese writer reviewing the M1221 with 5 star results as well at China's version of head-fi, "headphoneclub.com". I believe, SENDIY is a more serious player satisfying customers when compared to many other Chinese start-up companies.
  
 Ps. don't know if you remember the SENDIY M2, when another seller tried to copy his M2's with no avail and no competition for that matter. Another note.....the SENDIY M2's came out on a popular TV game show as a promotion here in China. I think that says a lot about a person persueing his dreams and doing things right for his customer base audience and buyers.


----------



## Shawn71

1clearhead said:


> There are many earphones that may carry the same housing and might look similar inside, but might not sound nothing like each other. SENDIY clarifies that the inner-workings are coming from a well known Taiwanese manufacturering company and they are working hand in hand to put these together. Where, in the other hand, the K1's by MaGaosi are solely made and built in China. And, with that said, lately the K1's have been having issues with either construction or the drivers. Lately, SENDIY's has had a good amount of followers here in China with a Japanese writer reviewing the M1221 with 5 star results as well at China's version of head-fi, "headphoneclub.com". I believe, SENDIY is a more serious player satisfying customers when compared to many other Chinese start-up companies.
> 
> Ps. don't know if you remember the SENDIY M2, when another seller tried to copy his M2's with no avail and no competition for that matter. Another note.....the SENDIY M2's came out on a popular TV game show as a promotion here in China. I think that says a lot about a person persueing his dreams and doing things right for his customer base audience and buyers.




Do you have the K1 "now"?......sry not want to be rude or hard on you,but I read (may be couple of weeks ago?) that you were sayin your trusty seller sent you something else in the place of K1,for you to compare something against. May be I missed any of your post after that or I over-looked,pertaining to that subject.


----------



## 1clearhead

shawn71 said:


> Do you have the K1 "now"?......sry not want to be rude or hard on you,but I read (may be couple of weeks ago?) that you were sayin your trusty seller sent you something else in the place of K1,for you to compare something against. May be I missed any of your post after that or I over-looked,pertaining to that subject.


 

 True. MaGaosi, which remind you, he's not my friend.....I just write reviews for his products. He sent me the MaGaosi M3's instead, which I wrote a review in conjunction with the SENDIY M1221's review. He did not want to send me the K1's and did mention he might have technical problems with them. Have no other idea why he mentioned that. But, in the end, I would of have liked to have compared the K1 and the M1221.


----------



## 1clearhead

On another note:
  
 What I like about SENDIY is that he has his own Aliexpress site directly from Shenzhen with no other "third-party" selling his products like many other companies do on Aliexpress. That makes any returns, or warranty's all the more merrier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Take a look, no other third party seller.....
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sendiy-M1221-Dynamic-and-Armature-Double-unit-metal-Earbuds-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Headset/32757009502.html?spm=2114.01020208.3.1.KuCBMp&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10066_10065_10068_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_9999_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10078_10079_426_10073_10102_10096_10052_10050_425_10051-9999,searchweb201603_2&btsid=6b70ea3c-ee6c-4bb1-9581-14bbf9d2bbba


----------



## seilent

Bad QC, the nozzle got separated from the DD (link : http:// imgur. com/a/OfI6L )
 anyone ever dismatle 4in1 before..?


----------



## zephyr11

managed to burn in about 50-60hr on my dt2plus. might not be able to resist giving them a go tmrw on my way to work. updates soon!


----------



## crabdog

zephyr11 said:


> managed to burn in about 50-60hr on my dt2plus. might not be able to resist giving them a go tmrw on my way to work. updates soon!


 
 Burn is overrated imo. Just do it.


----------



## wastan

1clearhead said:


> True. MaGaosi, which remind you, he's not my friend.....I just write reviews for his products. He sent me the MaGaosi M3's instead, which I wrote a review in conjunction with the SENDIY M1221's review. He did not want to send me the K1's and did mention he might have technical problems with them. Have no other idea why he mentioned that. But, in the end, I would of have liked to have compared the K1 and the M1221.


 
  
  


shawn71 said:


> Do you have the K1 "now"?......sry not want to be rude or hard on you,but I read (may be couple of weeks ago?) that you were sayin your trusty seller sent you something else in the place of K1,for you to compare something against. May be I missed any of your post after that or I over-looked,pertaining to that subject.


 
  
  
 It would be an interesting comparison because I am finding that the K1 beats out the 4in1 in much the same way as you describe the M1221.


----------



## Tonx

crabdog said:


> Burn is overrated imo. Just do it.


 
 Butn is overrated in 2 cases imho:
 - burn in for BA
 - burn in for DD in more then 50+ hrs. I think is better to spend more time for tip-rolling and getting used to the sound. "Mental" burn in is often more effective


----------



## farhat

Guys, what about this silver plated cables here? Any difference from other $8-14 MMCX cables in Aliexpress? Please help!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Clear, Nice to know about the MaGaosi K1. My first pair bugged out on me around 130 hours of burn in. The Second pair are VERY good. Much like your description of the Sendiy.
  
 No worries about the Crazy Cello. It is stellar, just from my first very quick impressions, (I put them on the Burner and went to work). They sound best with an ULTRA-WIDE bore tip. The problem is that the barrel / nozzle is a little small in Diameter, so the Stock tips are probably specially made. They kind of remind me of Sennheiser IE8 tips. I suppose you could make a sleeve out of a pair of old silicones to increase the diameter of the Barrel though.....
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## SuperMAG

Can the Cellos compete with your moni, k1, 4in1, A4 or even shockwave's??? lol


----------



## jon parker

Cellos are very very good. For thin nozzle issues, I just wrap some scotch tape around them once or twice and carefully trim the end of = problem solved!
  
 The Cellos remind me of TK 13 but with a touch less warmth in that the separation and detail is extraordinary.
 As with most of my IEM's these days [for whatever reason] i use the KZ foam tips. Superb


----------



## Ahmad313

May be the Magaosi new model K3 will even better than Sendiy M1221 ,,,,,


----------



## Joong

Does anyone compare Sendiy M1221 with Crazy Cello?


----------



## wastan

ahmad313 said:


> May be the Magaosi new model K3 will even better than Sendiy M1221 ,,,,,




What's different other than the shell between k1 and k3?


----------



## notamethlab

twinacstacks said:


> Clear, Nice to know about the MaGaosi K1. My first pair bugged out on me around 130 hours of burn in. The Second pair are VERY good. Much like your description of the Sendiy.
> 
> No worries about the Crazy Cello. It is stellar, just from my first very quick impressions, (I put them on the Burner and went to work). They sound best with an ULTRA-WIDE bore tip. The problem is that the barrel / nozzle is a little small in Diameter, so the Stock tips are probably specially made. They kind of remind me of Sennheiser IE8 tips. I suppose you could make a sleeve out of a pair of old silicones to increase the diameter of the Barrel though.....
> 
> ...




I found the JVC spiral dots to be a good match for theb Cellos



supermag said:


> Can the Cellos compete with your moni, k1, 4in1, A4 or even shockwave's??? lol




Initial impressions of Crazy Cellos 

Regarding the 4in1 & Cellos, for me the Cellos blow them away simply because there is no harsh treble. 

Moni & Cello, the Moni is more analytical, very little bass. Can be a tad sibilant. Cello is more neutral sounding across the board compared to the Moni.

SWIII & Cello, have not listened yo both of these in the same session but, from what I remember the SWIII is a tad sibilant in comparison to Cello. Bass extends deeper, better separation in instruments. I'd have to go back for a more detailed description.

In short yes they compete. I wouldn't go as far as saying that the Cellos are better than any of these though, it all comes down to what YOU prefer in terms of sound. I hope this comparison is to help


----------



## Lurk650

notamethlab said:


> I found the JVC spiral dots to be a good match for theb Cellos
> Initial impressions of Crazy Cellos
> 
> Regarding the 4in1 & Cellos, for me the Cellos blow them away simply because there is no harsh treble.
> ...




I will def do even more listening but when using the Moni out of my X3ii with HA2 combo the vocals could get a bit harsh or sibilant but since getting my Opus#1 it has greatly smoothed out. Opus has less forward mids and I'm wondering if the little bit of forward from the prior combo is what was causing it


----------



## notamethlab

lurk650 said:


> I will def do even more listening but when using the Moni out of my X3ii with HA2 combo the vocals could get a bit harsh or sibilant but since getting my Opus#1 it has greatly smoothed out. Opus has less forward mids and I'm wondering if the little bit of forward from the prior combo is what was causing it




Out of my Zishan the moni is slightly sibilant but never fatiguing. Given that the Zishan is pretty much neutral it does a good job at bringing out the moni's best features and not making them sibilant.


----------



## RedJohn456

DHL dropped off something special just now. 
  
 Pics galore!!! Thanks xDuoo   This is gonna be quite interesting!
  


  
 As you can see the packaging is eye catching and pleasing and compact. The front panel is very apple-esque, me likey!
  


  
 Included accessories is par for the course, and the added screen protectors is a nice touch. I was quite surprised to see color image inserts inside the manual, pleasing to the eye. 
  


  


  
  
 Beauty shots highlighting the external features and input/outputs. Quite a looker if I say so myself. 
  
 Will post impressions and pictures of UI once I get a chance to use it at home.


----------



## DikZak

Ordered Vivo EX800.
Waiting for ATR & EX800 to arrive.
Very curious what they sound like compared to my Klipsch Image S4


----------



## Vidal

hoerlurar said:


> i have seen the Kinera BAS03 and thought it looked interesting, but haven't seen any reviews for it. Do you have it?


 
  
 I have them but only to sell, I don't have my own set of these. I've heard the BAS02 and that was good and actually had more bass than I expected.
  
 Audiofight.info has reviews of some of the Kinera stuff, the site is in Russian but you can use the translate feature in Chrome to read it.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> I have them but only to sell, I don't have my own set of these. I've heard the BAS02 and that was good and actually had more bass than I expected.
> 
> Audiofight.info has reviews of some of the Kinera stuff, the site is in Russian but you can use the translate feature in Chrome to read it.


 

 there's a 2ba version of the bas03 called the bam03 that look kinda interesting--i couldn't discern from the audiofight site whether they're good or bad (their english translation, btw, sounds like a fortune cookie and is unintentionally hilarious)
 i did, in a moment of weakness,  order the ty hi-z g3 on vidal's recommendation along with the hope-it's -a-cello-clone senzer "hi-fi" iem, which btw has been marked up from $12 to $20--a good sign?


----------



## jescereal

There's a new 3BA iem from HCK's store: 2016 New CTZ 3BA 
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-CTZ-3BA-In-Ear-Earphone-3BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitoring-Earphone-With-MMCX/1825606_32775729468.html
  

  
  
 These look pretty incredible imo. I love how they're styled.


----------



## hoerlurar

i couldn't really understand the russian translation neither, if the kinera were any good. there's several kinera earphones that looks cool and that i wouldn't mind trying, but i doubt i'll buy them unreviewed.


----------



## hqssui

jescereal said:


> There's a new 3BA iem from HCK's store: 2016 New CTZ 3BA
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-CTZ-3BA-In-Ear-Earphone-3BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitoring-Earphone-With-MMCX/1825606_32775729468.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 They look beautiful..


----------



## rockingthearies

After a few days of burning in, the bass on the crazy cellos keep improving. I am already amazed with this ootb. Currently listening to ONE OK ROCK and Dr Lonnie Smith and the drums. You can tell the difference between the bass, snare and the toms. And the cymbals sound clear and articulate. Separation improved too imo alongside with its imaging. You could almost see where the drummer is hitting if you close your eyes and indulge. Yes this are tips sensitive. As a warning do not use the whirlwind tips it just sucks out all of the life. My double flange tips are still on its way can't wait to try them out.


----------



## chompchomps

jescereal said:


> There's a new 3BA iem from HCK's store: 2016 New CTZ 3BA
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-CTZ-3BA-In-Ear-Earphone-3BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitoring-Earphone-With-MMCX/1825606_32775729468.html
> 
> ...




They look amazing but i think HCKstore now has kinda a bad rep with their poor customer service and ethics. Might wanna be a little cautious and contact them prior to ordering


----------



## amature101

Currently looking at 
 Sendiy M1221
 LZ-a4
  
 Can anyone recommend which can rival these 2? I am currently using 4-in-1, looking for a better iem.


----------



## amature101

jescereal said:


> There's a new 3BA iem from HCK's store: 2016 New CTZ 3BA
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-CTZ-3BA-In-Ear-Earphone-3BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitoring-Earphone-With-MMCX/1825606_32775729468.html
> 
> ...


 
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.164.bW4UB7&id=542797417013&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
 cheaper by 30 usd


----------



## Lurk650

amature101 said:


> Currently looking at
> Sendiy M1221
> LZ-a4
> 
> Can anyone recommend which can rival these 2? I am currently using 4-in-1, looking for a better iem.



I've only seen clearhead give props to the Sendiy. Many more have the LZA4 and I haven't heard a single negative thing, they are being touted very highly. Mine should be arriving in about a week


----------



## jescereal

For what it's worth, I've never had an issue with HCK. Not saying they haven't screwed anyone over, just that I've never had an issue. If anything, Jim's gone above and beyond whenever I've asked him questions. Lot's of patience.


----------



## RedJohn456

jescereal said:


> For what it's worth, I've never had an issue with HCK. Not saying they haven't screwed anyone over, just that I've never had an issue. If anything, Jim's gone above and beyond whenever I've asked him questions. Lot's of patience.


 
  
 seems hit or miss, but HCK has been known to be quite unreasonable when it comes to shipping back and forth


----------



## Akmola Lola

happened to see this in the CD Japan news letter.. dunno abt this SURROUND brand but looks interesting.. but quite pricey..
  
 http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/feature/Japanese_High_Grade_Headphones_Donguri_Syou?utm_medium=HTML&utm_term=Japanese_High_Grade_Headphones_Donguri_Syou&utm_content=Japanese_High_Grade_Headphones_Donguri_Syou&utm_campaign=pop


----------



## notamethlab

loomisjohnson said:


> there's a 2ba version of the bas03 called the bam03 that look kinda interesting--i couldn't discern from the audiofight site whether they're good or bad (their english translation, btw, sounds like a fortune cookie and is unintentionally hilarious)
> i did, in a moment of weakness,  order the ty hi-z g3 on vidal's recommendation along with the hope-it's -a-cello-clone senzer "hi-fi" iem, which btw has been marked up from $12 to $20--a good sign?


 
 Do you have the tennmak crazy cellos? Would be interesting if they turn out to be identical lol


----------



## HiFiChris

​   ​ My take on the AAW Nebula One:​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-one-titanium-diaphragm-in-ear-monitor/reviews/17498​  ​ ​  ​   ​


----------



## notamethlab

akmola lola said:


> happened to see this in the CD Japan news letter.. dunno abt this SURROUND brand but looks interesting.. but quite pricey..
> 
> http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/feature/Japanese_High_Grade_Headphones_Donguri_Syou?utm_medium=HTML&utm_term=Japanese_High_Grade_Headphones_Donguri_Syou&utm_content=Japanese_High_Grade_Headphones_Donguri_Syou&utm_campaign=pop


 
 Surround is like a branch or sub-branch of Ocharaku, iirc Sorround doesn't use expensive/exotic materials Ocharaku uses. You can read about it here. Just Ctrl+F Ocharaku
  
 EDIT: http://www.head-fi.org/t/726845/tokyo-headphone-festival-presented-by-fujiya-avic-may-10-11-2014-pictorial


----------



## corsa

Hello, I'm new here and my first language is Portuguese, so I apologize for some mistake in writing and I hope i will stay for a long time.
 I read several pages of the forum but I feel more and more lost so I came to ask your opinion.
 I've been trying to find some headphones to buy for several years, but I end up giving up for several reasons and I end up using a super cheap and low quality product (since it's not imported).
 About 2 years ago I bought the logitech ue6000 because they seemed like a good option and they were beautiful, but they came spoiled so I gave it back and from there I'm looking for something to buy that satisfies me as much or more than these for a price similar.
 I've already been advised that Audiotech is a good option because they are quite good, but the truth is that I find them quite ugly (it's also an important factor for me) and the only ones I like are blues but they are extremely expensive.
 So lately I discovered these Chinese brands with excellent products and at great prices which is very tempting.
  Xiaomi Mi and the Meizu HD50 caught my eye Both visually and in terms of reviews.
 So I ask you here guys (because it seems the right place) wich one is the best?
 Or do you think there is a product in the market that is worth more?

  
 I think I want to buy something around 50 and 100 dollars but ofc if you show me the great great deal for like 120 i will go for it.
 The Chinese brands also catch my eye because of the low shipping prices since I am European.
 I hope you guys can help me since I am a noob at this and you guys look to have a lot of experience.
 Thanks


----------



## Akmola Lola

corsa said:


> Hello, I'm new here and my first language is Portuguese, so I apologize for some mistake in writing and I hope i will stay for a long time.
> I read several pages of the forum but I feel more and more lost so I came to ask your opinion.
> I've been trying to find some headphones to buy for several years, but I end up giving up for several reasons and I end up using a super cheap and low quality product (since it's not imported).
> About 2 years ago I bought the logitech ue6000 because they seemed like a good option and they were beautiful, but they came spoiled so I gave it back and from there I'm looking for something to buy that satisfies me as much or more than these for a price similar.
> ...


 
 sorry man i was suggesting an IEM, you're asking for headphones... i havent use a lot of headphones but i do own Diesel Vektr.. which have a V shaped sound, very deep bass.. but definitely not for audiophile and i dunno how to compare it to your UE6000.. but its now available for cheap at amazon.. got mine for arnd 100$ shipped 2 years back..


----------



## Holypal

corsa said:


> Hello, I'm new here and my first language is Portuguese, so I apologize for some mistake in writing and I hope i will stay for a long time.
> I read several pages of the forum but I feel more and more lost so I came to ask your opinion.
> I've been trying to find some headphones to buy for several years, but I end up giving up for several reasons and I end up using a super cheap and low quality product (since it's not imported).
> About 2 years ago I bought the logitech ue6000 because they seemed like a good option and they were beautiful, but they came spoiled so I gave it back and from there I'm looking for something to buy that satisfies me as much or more than these for a price similar.
> ...


 
  
 Do you have to choose between Xiaomi Mi headphone and Meizu HD50? 
  
 If no, ATH-M40x for closed-back headphone, or Takstar Pro 80 for open-back. You know what are closed-back and open-back headphones, right?


----------



## Vidal

corsa said:


> Hello, I'm new here and my first language is Portuguese, so I apologize for some mistake in writing and I hope i will stay for a long time.
> I read several pages of the forum but I feel more and more lost so I came to ask your opinion.
> I've been trying to find some headphones to buy for several years, but I end up giving up for several reasons and I end up using a super cheap and low quality product (since it's not imported).
> About 2 years ago I bought the logitech ue6000 because they seemed like a good option and they were beautiful, but they came spoiled so I gave it back and from there I'm looking for something to buy that satisfies me as much or more than these for a price similar.
> ...


 
  
 I have both the HD50 and the Mi Headphones, both have brilliant build quality and look like a pair of +€200 earphones in my opinion. In terms of sound the Meizu are tuned more for the consumer market than audiophile one, they have a v shape signature. The Mi are similar in sound to the Meizu with the smaller pads but they are more open sounding. I would rate the Mi higher than the HD50s in terms of sound.
  
 The Mi headphones aren't as comfortable as the Meizu with the smallest pads but with the circumaural pads they are on a par.
  
 Which is best? I'd say the Mi are better, but they are more expensive.
  
 Both are excellent and have far superior build quality to anything under €200 from the likes of Sony, Sennheiser, AKG and Audio Technica.


----------



## Vidal

http://www.head-fi.org/products/xiaomi-mi-headphone/reviews/13141
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/meizu-hd50/reviews/14895


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Clear, Nice to know about the MaGaosi K1. My first pair bugged out on me around 130 hours of burn in. The Second pair are VERY good. Much like your description of the Sendiy.
> 
> No worries about the Crazy Cello. It is stellar, just from my first very quick impressions, (I put them on the Burner and went to work). They sound best with an ULTRA-WIDE bore tip. The problem is that the barrel / nozzle is a little small in Diameter, so the Stock tips are probably specially made. They kind of remind me of Sennheiser IE8 tips. I suppose you could make a sleeve out of a pair of old silicones to increase the diameter of the Barrel though.....
> 
> ...


 
    Quote:


wastan said:


> It would be an interesting comparison because I am finding that the K1 beats out the 4in1 in much the same way as you describe the M1221.


 
 Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## To.M

Another day, another model 

Fiio F1 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32775581762/32775581762.html


----------



## peter123

corsa said:


> I think I want to buy something around 50 and 100 dollars but ofc if you show me the great great deal for like 120 i will go for it.
> The Chinese brands also catch my eye because of the low shipping prices since I am European.
> I hope you guys can help me since I am a noob at this and you guys look to have a lot of experience.
> Thanks




If you can still find them the Don Scorpio Dolphins are a really great set on cans.


----------



## Shinry

corsa said:


> Hello, I'm new here and my first language is Portuguese, so I apologize for some mistake in writing and I hope i will stay for a long time.
> I read several pages of the forum but I feel more and more lost so I came to ask your opinion.
> I've been trying to find some headphones to buy for several years, but I end up giving up for several reasons and I end up using a super cheap and low quality product (since it's not imported).
> About 2 years ago I bought the logitech ue6000 because they seemed like a good option and they were beautiful, but they came spoiled so I gave it back and from there I'm looking for something to buy that satisfies me as much or more than these for a price similar.
> ...


 
 Also a thread dedicated to asian headphones 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones


----------



## Hisoundfi

Here's my take on the Super Dolphin:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/super-dolphin-6ba/reviews/17499


----------



## raszcagalJK

peter123 said:


> Yeah, NiceHCK are not very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 So far I've had zero bad experience with HCK. The one and only "incident" was my **** 4in1's connection that broke off when I tried to change the cable. Jim sent me a replacement unit without too much hassle.
  
 But yeah, nothing lasts forever. Anything can change. So thanks for all the new insights and I will try to be more careful when purchasing stuff from AE from now on.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i'm quite interested in trying out the k1--if anyone in the us interested in swapping for something comparable (even on a trial basis), PM me.


----------



## thanderbird

redjohn456 said:


> seems hit or miss, but HCK has been known to be quite unreasonable when it comes to shipping back and forth


 
 Have to disagree with you.
  
 Read the reviews of the appraisals. There are several buyers complaining about shipping the product.
  
 In my case, HCK informed me of a tracking code that does not exist.
  
 I'm sorry, but it's not cool waiting for something you're not going to get.
  
 In addition, the store and sellers do not know what they are doing.
  
 They can give more attention to guys who are buying beyond $ 200, but for anyone who wants to buy something below the price, the store does not care.


----------



## RedJohn456

thanderbird said:


> Have to disagree with you.
> 
> Read the reviews of the appraisals. There are several buyers complaining about shipping the product.
> 
> ...


 
  


redjohn456 said:


> seems hit or miss, but HCK has been known to be *quite unreasonable* when it comes to shipping back and forth


 
  
 Thanks for agreeing with me, you might want to reread what I wrote


----------



## RedJohn456

raszcagaljk said:


> So far I've had zero bad experience with HCK. The one and only "incident" was my **** 4in1's connection that broke off when I tried to change the cable. Jim sent me a replacement unit without too much hassle.
> 
> But yeah, nothing lasts forever. Anything can change. So thanks for all the new insights and I will try to be more careful when purchasing stuff from AE from now on.
> 
> Cheers.


 
  
 You are one of the lucky ones then, glad it worked out  But this thread has its share of users who had negative experiences with the store in question. Probably a good idea to know that before doing any business with them.


----------



## wastan

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> Good to know! Thanks!


 

 Regards to the 1221, It's a combination of my lack of Chinese language and my limited technical skills that I don't understand how they get 2 BAs in there. I think I see the one on top, but where is number 2?  Thanks.


----------



## VinceHill24

The Dzat DT-05 dual dynamic is finally available for ordering if anyone's interested. Not sure about Aliexpress but you can get it now on Taobao/Tmall
http://detail.m.tmall.com/item.htm?id=542767596234&toSite=main I believe they'll be available soon on AE too as they're gonna launch it on the 12.12

Ordered in an instant just because of the look, super cool looking!


----------



## Ahmad313

vincehill24 said:


> The Dzat DT-05 dual dynamic is finally available for ordering if anyone's interested. Not sure about Aliexpress but you can get it now on Taobao/Tmall
> http://detail.m.tmall.com/item.htm?id=542767596234&toSite=main I believe they'll be available soon on AE too as they're gonna launch it on the 12.12
> 
> Ordered in an instant just because of the look, super cool looking!


 
 Yea,  it's looks so cool,  how much the price ,???


----------



## VinceHill24

ahmad313 said:


> Yea,  it's looks so cool,  how much the price ,???


Price on the Taobao/Tmall site is 149RMB for Mic version and 139RMB for non-mic version. But that's excluding all other charges that may incurred for shipping to your own country. The price sounds reasonable enough for me to pull the trigger but note that it's stated that it will be shipped out after the 12.12 sales.


----------



## rockingthearies

Is anyone able to compare the crazy cellos to shozy zero?


----------



## RedJohn456

Here are my first impressions of the xDuoo X10. Here is the official thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/823135/upcoming-dap-from-xduoo-the-x10 if anyone wanted to get more into!
 ​ *xDuoo X10*​ ={Straight out of left field}=​ _First Impressions_​  ​  
 I wanted to take this opportunity to thanks xDuoo for providing this review unit in exchange for my honest and unbiased opinion. I would like to point out that I did pay for shipping and import tax FWIW. 
  
 I would like to preface this post with the disclaimer that I received the unit about a day ago  and as such these are *INITIAL IMPRESSIONS* and should be interpreted as such. These opinions are mine and mine alone, and I reserve the right to change my opinion as time goes on. With all the pleasantries out of the way, lets get to the good stuff 
  
 ​ xDuoo is a brand name that I have heard quite often during my time here at head-fi, and often in conversations about DAPS and DAC/Amp combos. They have managed to amass a an impressive loyal fanbase here on head-fi, as can be evidenced by populous threads about their products. My first exposure to xDuoo was my first ever tube amplifier purchase - the TA03. I have been an ardent fan ever since, closely following the development of X10 and I thoroughly looking forward to exploring how it sounds!
  ​ *Unboxing and Build quality*​  
  
 Here are some pictures shot with my potato cellphone 
  


  
 As you can see the packaging is eye catching and compact. The front panel is very apple-esque and pleasing to the eye, me likey! The back panel sports technical information with regards to format support, software information and the like. Overall not bad, feels premium and that you are getting your money's worth.
  


  
 I found the included accessories to be par from the course (including screen protectors is a nice touch), but I was expecting a bit more, an included case or pouch would have been greatly appreciated! I was pleasantly surprised to discover color image inserts within the manual, loving the attention to detail thus far. 
  


  


  
 The X10 is a purely hardware button driven Digital Audio Player with nary a touch screen to be found, just the way I like it frankly speaking. But we will touch (heh) upon that later. As you cab see above, there are a number of input and output options available. Quite a looker if I say so myself. ​
  
 The main face sports 4 buttons ( *<*, *Back*, *Option *and *>*) and a giant hard to miss navigation wheel. While I was initially worried before its release, I am happy to say the wheel is sturdy, easy to use and intuitive, but I do wish it had  rubbery surface texture, would help with gripping it. The other ports buttons and ports are self explanatory and self evident.
  
 Some nicer official pics highlighting the design and features.
  

​ 
  ​  

Headphone Out
Line out/Optical out
MicroSD slot x 2
Micro usb port
Two stage gain switch
Volume Up + Down 
Reset 
Power
Lock
 
   ​ *Hardware, Software, UI*​  
  
 Specs:
  
 ​  
_Features:_
  
  ​   ​   ​   ​  
 The X10 feels durable and rugged, while at the same time premium to the touch; dark, sleek and business like. It sits nicely in the hand and is easy to operate one handed and I am enjoying how ergonomic it feels.
  
  
  
  
_User Interface:_
 ​   ​   ​   ​  ​  
 The unit is quick to start and turn off, which is always a good thing. UI is smooth and easy to navigate, but you will have to keep your music organized (ID3 tags and all that) to make the entire process easier, or you could just use folder view, which is what I do. I am getting used to the UI but I can easily use the buttons while the DAP is in my pocket to blindly change tracks and volume. Its all about muscle memory and I am still learning about the software so it is early days yet.
  
  
 Long before the X10 arrived I had gone through the X3 thread and I read of the software issues people were having. I expected the worst turning on the X10, to my surprise what I found was an absolutely monster of a DAP that ran without making too much of a fuss. I am sure people will run into bugs as more and more people use it, but by and large I have had a smooth user experience. 
  
 My microSD card was not organized and my ID3 tags are a mess so that's on me, but using folder view makes it easy to get around. The software is prime time ready in my opinion, and surely it will only get better with future updates.
  
 If it is not abundantly clear by now, I love the X10 and I am quite impressed by it. It does a lot of well right out of the box, and it has left me speechless on more than a few occasions. It is remarkable what this little beauty can do.
  
 I am glad I went on a recent binge buying high res music online, because they sound just heavenly on this device. The X10 has a detailed yet musical sound, bringing forward background elements that I didn't even know was there. Yes, things I haven't picked up on my FiiO X7 with the various amp modules. I have been holding back gushing about how great I think the X10 is, but I will say that the line out is so impressive I haven't felt the need to reach for my FiiO X7. 
  
 Listening to the same tracks on both the X7 (stock music player) and X10 (these chinese companies need to come up with better names -_-), I find myself enjoying the X10 more, listening with my precious Havi B3 Pro 1. 
  
 So you might be thinking, RedJohn456 you sexy beast what about the _headphone out_? Well I am glad to you asked! To my non-plebian ears, the headphone out sounds a tiny bit more closed in *RELATIVELY speaking* but at the same more engaging, more forward. In fact, I can see many people preferring the Headphone out SQ to the Line out, they are BOTH exceptional sounding. Great separation, layering and positioning of instruments, all of which is highlighted on complex orchestral tracks. Very easy to follow along individual elements and all this is done without sounding cold or clinical. The distinct elements are all highlighted on a pitch black background, making for a very realistic and life life rendition of your favorite tracks.
  
 In comparison ,the Line out sound quality sounds a bit more airy up top and paired with an exceptional portable amp such as the FiiO A5, it makes for an amazing portable package that is sure to leave you scratching your heard wondering how something small sounds so darn good!
  
 I am gonna call it right now xDuoo X10 + FiiO A5 = one of the best portable setups for the price - with respect to SQ. 
  
 Now its still early days yet, and as with any other DAP I am sure I will run into more findings, both good and bad. I will post a more in-depth look at the software and features in the upcoming review. But if there is a demand for it, I can do a standalone feature for it and not wait for the review. As always *YMMV* and we all have different preferences when it comes to music, headphones etc, so keep that in perspective when reading *any* impressions/reviews, not just mine. 
  
 Happy Listening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
  
​  ​ _xDuoo X10 + FiiO A5 _​ _Silent, deadly and powerfully potent!_​


----------



## Shawn71

1clearhead said:


> True. MaGaosi, which remind you, he's not my friend.....I just write reviews for his products. He sent me the MaGaosi M3's instead, which I wrote a review in conjunction with the SENDIY M1221's review. He did not want to send me the K1's and did mention he might have technical problems with them. Have no other idea why he mentioned that. But, in the end, I would of have liked to have compared the K1 and the M1221.




ok......It wld've been interesting and convincing if there were some triple hybrids like pmv,K1,A4,moni etc compared against M1221, than just M3,imo. And that "technical problems" reason of his,explains why he didnt send the K1. So looks like/may be they have the same drivers setup just like the shells.:rolleyes:


----------



## raszcagalJK

@RedJohn456 Really nice first impressions that you got there.
 I agree with you, X10+A5 might be one of the best stuff to get for Christmas this year... But gosh I need to sell my X3+E12A first...


----------



## Shawn71

wastan said:


> It would be an interesting comparison because I am finding that the K1 beats out the 4in1 in much the same way as you describe the M1221.




K1 beating 4-in-1 is no surprise but a race between K1 & M1221 is indeed interesting to see.......M1221's times 3 price of K1 is way too high to make a purchase decision on top of the myth what these have under their hoods.


----------



## seilent

Is there any place where i can buy BA sparepart..?


----------



## Holypal

seilent said:


> Is there any place where i can buy BA sparepart..?




Yes. You can even buy a full diy kit, drivers, shell, cable and glue.

Free Shipping 2pcs Knowles ED-30761 IEM Moving Iron Unit Balanced Armature Driver Speaker Earphone Receiver
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32687339036/32687339036.html 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## seilent

holypal said:


> Yes. You can even buy a full diy kit, drivers, shell, cable and glue.
> 
> Free Shipping 2pcs Knowles ED-30761 IEM Moving Iron Unit Balanced Armature Driver Speaker Earphone Receiver
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32687339036/32687339036.html
> (from AliExpress Android)


 
 whoa cool, thanks !


----------



## toddy0191

jon parker said:


> Cellos are very very good. For thin nozzle issues, I just wrap some scotch tape around them once or twice and carefully trim the end of = problem solved!
> 
> The Cellos remind me of TK 13 but with a touch less warmth in that the separation and detail is extraordinary.
> As with most of my IEM's these days [for whatever reason] i use the KZ foam tips. Superb




Just tried a bit more tip rolling with the Cellos after losing my A2S tips in my ears a few times and found the tips from the XE800 are a perfect fit as they also have narrow nozzles.

Perfect seal for me and sound fantastic.


----------



## mochill

the light is a superb iem that is natural and airy.


----------



## DBaldock9

Just looked over my list of Headphones, and realized that before the end of August (2016), I had a total of 4 Headphones / Earphones:
 1.) Earphones - Panasonic EAH-Z31 (bought with 1988 CD Walkman)
 2.) Headphones - Beyerdynamic DT-831 (bought in 2001-2002)
 3.) Earphones - Samsung EHS44 (came with 2011 Galaxy Tablet)
 4.) Earphones - Roku Premium (came with Roku 4 Video Streamer)
  
 Now the list has 24 entries!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So I've determined that I need to pause from purchasing for a bit, and get familiar with & review my 20 new earphones.
  
 Is "Portable Headphones, Earphones and In-Ear Monitors" the correct Sub-Forum to post Reviews / Comparisons?
  
  
 Thanks,
 David Baldock


----------



## Lurk650

Hey guys, still up for sale. Willing to part with just the HA2 for the right price 

827343/fiio-x3ii-plus-oppo-ha2-combo


----------



## bhazard

Are those the KZ starline tips on there?


----------



## Hisoundfi

bhazard said:


> Are those the KZ starline tips on there?


 
 Haha, nice catch!
  
 For the record, the new KZ tips are incredible IMHO. I love the bore diameter and I get an EXCELLENT seal with them. 
  
 Hope you are well @bhazard


----------



## jatergb

Can somebody post the url for these starline tips? I didn't find any when I searched for KZ STARLINE tips.


----------



## ChopChop

jatergb said:


> Can somebody post the url for these starline tips? I didn't find any when I searched for KZ STARLINE tips.


 
 I think they are talking about these ones https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-KZ-Eartips-3-Pairs-6pcs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Tips-Earbuds-Headphone-Silicone-Eartips/32724830222.html


----------



## bhazard

Yep. "Starline" isn't the real name, just like "Piston 2.0" wasn't, but it is how we identify them here.
  
 They really give my JVC Spiral Dots a run for their money. I always try both with any new set now.


----------



## 1clearhead

wastan said:


> Regards to the 1221, It's a combination of my lack of Chinese language and my limited technical skills that I don't understand how they get 2 BAs in there. I think I see the one on top, but where is number 2?  Thanks.


 
    Quote:


shawn71 said:


> K1 beating 4-in-1 is no surprise but a race between K1 & M1221 is indeed interesting to see.......M1221's times 3 price of K1 is way too high to make a purchase decision on top of the myth what these have under their hoods.


 
  
 After some comfirmation with SENDIY yesterday, I actually made some changes necessary on my review.....
  
 He mentions that "tri-band" relates more to the three tuning nozzles, but indeed is only one DD + one BA each side. So, after that confirmation I've changed some of the statements made on my review, since it was more of a miscommunication from both ends (since he only speaks Chinese). But, I strongly stand confirmed that these are really good in all aspecs as mentioned in my review and can play way beyond its price point. And, remind you, I have compared these with many others besides the ones I wrote in my review and would basically shame them.
  
 I believe, they are currently at $149 US dollars, but they do come with an array of accessories and splash-proof hard case. And, so far he has been doing good with his package deal in China (and overseas), if that's saying anything.
  
 PS. I still would like to see a comparison between K1 and M1221. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....because whether they end-up being the same, it's still a hell of a good deal! --> M1221 with package deal, and the K1 without package deal (for less).


----------



## corsa

akmola lola said:


> sorry man i was suggesting an IEM, you're asking for headphones... i havent use a lot of headphones but i do own Diesel Vektr.. which have a V shaped sound, very deep bass.. but definitely not for audiophile and i dunno how to compare it to your UE6000.. but its now available for cheap at amazon.. got mine for arnd 100$ shipped 2 years back..


 
 No problem at all, I will keep an eye on those headphones.

 Thanks man!


----------



## amature101

how is lz-a4 compared to jvc FW01 or fx1200?


----------



## corsa

holypal said:


> Do you have to choose between Xiaomi Mi headphone and Meizu HD50?
> 
> If no, ATH-M40x for closed-back headphone, or Takstar Pro 80 for open-back. You know what are closed-back and open-back headphones, right?


 
 No i have not I am open to discover new models, I didnt knew what was closed back and open but now I think I know a little more...
 I will keep tracking the prices for both headphones... Thanks man!
  


vidal said:


> I have both the HD50 and the Mi Headphones, both have brilliant build quality and look like a pair of +€200 earphones in my opinion. In terms of sound the Meizu are tuned more for the consumer market than audiophile one, they have a v shape signature. The Mi are similar in sound to the Meizu with the smaller pads but they are more open sounding. I would rate the Mi higher than the HD50s in terms of sound.
> 
> The Mi headphones aren't as comfortable as the Meizu with the smallest pads but with the circumaural pads they are on a par.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Okay so Mi and Meizu are both good options and its about to me to decide pretty much, well thats good info, I have a couple questions for you if it isnt a problem.
 1- Do you think Mi headphones are worth 30/35 more euros then the meizu ?
 2- Some ppl in reviews say that Mi have too much bass is this false or you like both of them cuz you are into bass ? 
 3- wich colour did you pick up in meizu ? I like all of them and I am so confused, I would like to see the red ones with good image quality but not photoshopped and its being hard to find.
 4- from your personal experience having pads that can be removed is a great deal or you can "live" without that ? I mean meizu dont offer that feature, from your experience did you had any problems with pads ?
 5- Did you found any of this headphones in good promotions? At this poing meizu blacks are 50 euros and White/Red are around 55 while Mi are 87 and white ones from Mi are like 107..

 Thanks in advance ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


peter123 said:


> If you can still find them the Don Scorpio Dolphins are a really great set on cans.


 
  
 From reviews they look really good and they are beautiful the biggest problem is that the lowest i found was 145$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I will keep an eye too see if I find it for a better price!


shinry said:


> Also a thread dedicated to asian headphones
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones


 
 Thanks for the link


----------



## vapman

Does anyone think the Mi headphones would have better bass if not silver cabled? I am very tempted to get one and recable it to see what can happen. I read in reviews it lacks in sub bass which is strange for 50mm drivers.


----------



## Lurk650

So earlier this year I sold my TK12 to Loomis so I could upgrade to the 13. Over the last few months I listened to the 13 less and less. I've been wanting to acquire the 12 again but didn't want to pay $80. Loomis contacted me the other day and was interested in seeing how the 13 compares. I shipped him it and told me send back which ever you don't want, though I would love my 12 back. He sent me the 12. The Red Beauty is back in my possession. God I missed this thing. The 13 has a bit more detail but does demand your attention. The 12 is just smooth and fun, you can put them in and just go about doing chores without focusing too much on them. Relaxed listening. 

On a technical level the Moni is better but on a pure enjoyment overall level the TK12 is the top of my list.


----------



## kimD

Any cheap hybrid IEM for recommended?
With detachable cable type 

Thanks


----------



## To.M

For example: KZ ZST, Kinera BD05, **** 4in1


----------



## kimD

Anyone own for these?
MaGaosi K3
Look what I found on AliExpress
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32737134982/32737134982.html


----------



## Vidal

corsa said:


> Okay so Mi and Meizu are both good options and its about to me to decide pretty much, well thats good info, I have a couple questions for you if it isnt a problem.
> 1- Do you think Mi headphones are worth 30/35 more euros then the meizu ?
> 2- Some ppl in reviews say that Mi have too much bass is this false or you like both of them cuz you are into bass ?
> 3- wich colour did you pick up in meizu ? I like all of them and I am so confused, I would like to see the red ones with good image quality but not photoshopped and its being hard to find.
> ...


 
  
 1. Hard to answer as it depends on whether you like the interchangeable pads, the sound
 2. Not with the around ear pads but maybe a little too much bass with the others.
 3. I got the black, red was a little too garish for me
 4. I like the pads as you effectively get two earphones in one. I prefer the grado style foams for sound and around ear for comfort.
 5. Mine was from Gearbest, both in the 11/11 sales. My Mi are Black/Gold


----------



## SilentCinema

lurk650 said:


> So earlier this year I sold my TK12 to Loomis so I could upgrade to the 13. Over the last few months I listened to the 13 less and less. I've been wanting to acquire the 12 again but didn't want to pay $80. Loomis contacted me the other day and was interested in seeing how the 13 compares. I shipped him it and told me send back which ever you don't want, though I would love my 12 back. He sent me the 12. The Red Beauty is back in my possession. God I missed this thing. The 13 has a bit more detail but does demand your attention. The 12 is just smooth and fun, you can put them in and just go about doing chores without focusing too much on them. Relaxed listening.
> 
> On a technical level the Moni is better but on a pure enjoyment overall level the TK12 is the top of my list.




This is soooo true those red beauty's are so easy on the ears,just the right amount of detail, longterm durability is on point too.


----------



## toddy0191

Just received the **** dt2+ and pt15 after 2 months of waiting.

Got one silver cable between them both but had a brief listen to both and am impressed.

Initial impressions don't seem to match some of the feedback I've heard so far;i.e. no bass on the pt15 and muddy sounding dt2+.


----------



## toddy0191

rockingthearies said:


> Can anyone do a comparison between the DT2+ and the crazy cello? Because I love the ATR signature might be considering upgrading to the DT2+ but my crazy celoos are on the way




Give me a bit of time with the dt2+ and I'll let you know my thoughts.


----------



## rockingthearies

toddy0191 said:


> Give me a bit of time with the dt2+ and I'll let you know my thoughts.




Thank you very much! That would help a lot!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

silentcinema said:


> This is soooo true those red beauty's are so easy on the ears,just the right amount of detail, longterm durability is on point too.


 






 Agreed. Probably my most go-to IEM. The 13's are good, but if I want detail and precision I go right to the SWIII's. It kind of makes the TK13 superfluous.  But hold on.
  
 The LZA4 are _Diabolically_ Good....
  








 TWIN


----------



## amature101

how is lz-a4 compared to jvc FW01 or fx1200?


----------



## bjaardker

I'm a little disappointed that everyone is having such good luck with the DT2+.

 With all of the recent reviews saying they sound good, I'm fairly certain that I have one of the pairs with the blown BAs. I've asked Jim @ HCK a few times what can be done, and without me investing the $$ to ship them back, there's nothing he's going to do for me. He says "if yours is one of the affected, **** might reimburse your shipping". Well.. I can see how this will go. I ship them back, they say there's nothing wrong, and now I'm out another 50% of what I paid for the headphones in the first place.

 No thanks HCK Jim. Also, no thanks ****. Disappointed that I have a pair of headphones they know are probably bad, and there's nothing I can do about it without spending more money.


----------



## Tonx

bjaardker said:


> I'm a little disappointed that everyone is having such good luck with the DT2+.
> 
> With all of the recent reviews saying they sound good, I'm fairly certain that I have one of the pairs with the blown BAs. I've asked Jim @ HCK a few times what can be done, and without me investing the $$ to ship them back, there's nothing he's going to do for me. He says "if yours is one of the affected, **** might reimburse your shipping". Well.. I can see how this will go. I ship them back, they say there's nothing wrong, and now I'm out another 50% of what I paid for the headphones in the first place.
> 
> No thanks HCK Jim. Also, no thanks ****. Disappointed that I have a pair of headphones they know are probably bad, and there's nothing I can do about it without spending more money.


 
 Why do you think that your DT2+ is defective?


----------



## audio123

bjaardker said:


> I'm a little disappointed that everyone is having such good luck with the DT2+.
> 
> With all of the recent reviews saying they sound good, I'm fairly certain that I have one of the pairs with the blown BAs. I've asked Jim @ HCK a few times what can be done, and without me investing the $$ to ship them back, there's nothing he's going to do for me. He says "if yours is one of the affected, **** might reimburse your shipping". Well.. I can see how this will go. I ship them back, they say there's nothing wrong, and now I'm out another 50% of what I paid for the headphones in the first place.
> 
> No thanks HCK Jim. Also, no thanks ****. Disappointed that I have a pair of headphones they know are probably bad, and there's nothing I can do about it without spending more money.


 

 best is to go for established brands like Fidue, Dunu, QDC, FLC, Vsonic etc.
 you pay for what you get i guess.
 most of the impressions here are goal oriented which is why I don't follow this thread often already, for example, in the case, @toddy0191 think the dt2+ is bad after he got it due to *good* impressions.
 my own experience is the lz a2s which sounds real bad.
 cheers!


----------



## toddy0191

audio123 said:


> best is to go for established brands like Fidue, Dunu, QDC, FLC, Vsonic etc.
> you pay for what you get i guess.
> most of the impressions here are goal oriented which is why I don't follow this thread often already, for example, in the case, @toddy0191
> think the dt2+ is bad after he got it due to *good* impressions.
> ...




He's got a point. I don't own and haven't listened to any TOTL iems so my bar for what sounds good is pretty low compared to audio123. I even liked the LZ A2S which is what I think he was trying to say.

I know what i like though, and am a musician, music lover and production appreciater (whatever the hell that is).

As always this is a very subjective hobby and the differing views on the dt2+ may be down to either personal opinion or faulty BAs.


----------



## VinceHill24

bjaardker said:


> I'm a little disappointed that everyone is having such good luck with the DT2+.
> 
> 
> With all of the recent reviews saying they sound good, I'm fairly certain that I have one of the pairs with the blown BAs. I've asked Jim @ HCK a few times what can be done, and without me investing the $$ to ship them back, there's nothing he's going to do for me. He says "if yours is one of the affected, **** might reimburse your shipping". Well.. I can see how this will go. I ship them back, they say there's nothing wrong, and now I'm out another 50% of what I paid for the headphones in the first place.
> ...


That sounds pretty bad. I'm not satisfied with my DT2+ either with all the poor QC though i think i do not face any blown BA issue but thank god i got the full refund. Sometimes it's more about the seller we're dealing with instead, from what i've seen so far HCK doesn't seem to care much about after sales service particularly when it comes to return/refund. Have you tried contacting **** directly instead to let them know the issue ?


----------



## 1clearhead

With last minute details on the SENDIY M1221, I failed to mentioned that they definitely portray a sense of great 3D effects in combination with its soundstage. It's the only in-ear earphone that I have, or heard that does this so well. So, who ever purchased the M1221 and could add some feedback on what I've heard so far, it's well appreciated! I love that these are a combination of warm, but vividly clear sounding IEM's with excellent transparency. These are my personal best so far.
  
 .....any more comments on the K1's or the Crazy Cello's for those who own them? Would like to hear more....!


----------



## peter123

Triple hybrid for $32:

http://penonaudio.com/SWING-EC1?search=Swing

First impression is pretty darn good. Nice deep, good quality bass. Liquid midrange and delicate but not harsh treble. Clarity and resolution is better than on anything else I've heard under $50 at least. Soundstage depth and height is better than width it has very nice timbre to the notes. They're extremely comfortable and isolation with triple flanges are very good. Build quality feels excellent as well. These have got great potential to be my new champion under $50.

Early days, ymmw, yada yada and all that......


----------



## toddy0191

peter123 said:


> Triple hybrid for $32:
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/SWING-EC1?search=Swing
> 
> ...




The nozzle section looks identical to the d2+


----------



## SilentCinema

twinacstacks said:


> Agreed. Probably my most go-to IEM. The 13's are good, but if I want detail and precision I go right to the SWIII's. It kind of makes the TK13 superfluous.  But hold on.
> 
> The LZA4 are _Diabolically_ Good....
> 
> TWIN




Cant wait for your review and comparisons of the lza4, you have a good arsenal to make comparisons.


----------



## peter123

toddy0191 said:


> The nozzle section looks identical to the d2+




Yes it does, good catch. 

Unfortunately I don't have the DT2+, would probably be an interesting comparison.


----------



## bhazard

peter123 said:


> Triple hybrid for $32:
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/SWING-EC1?search=Swing
> 
> ...


 
 There was a problem with the first shipment of these. I'm supposedly on the next shipment, so if you were too I should have these soon.
  
 The DT2+ is pretty damn good, just needs EQ to really shine like most under $50 sets. DT2+ has a bit too much midbass (which is easily tamed) and mids that need a slight boost.


----------



## bhazard

bjaardker said:


> I'm a little disappointed that everyone is having such good luck with the DT2+.
> 
> With all of the recent reviews saying they sound good, I'm fairly certain that I have one of the pairs with the blown BAs. I've asked Jim @ HCK a few times what can be done, and without me investing the $$ to ship them back, there's nothing he's going to do for me. He says "if yours is one of the affected, **** might reimburse your shipping". Well.. I can see how this will go. I ship them back, they say there's nothing wrong, and now I'm out another 50% of what I paid for the headphones in the first place.
> 
> No thanks HCK Jim. Also, no thanks ****. Disappointed that I have a pair of headphones they know are probably bad, and there's nothing I can do about it without spending more money.


 
 That's a bit of the price we pay for overseas transactions like this. Shipping is the killer (and when you think about it, travelling 2000+ miles on your own costs a fortune).
  
 My DT2+ has been good, but yeah I wouldn't buy another if it blew out. Too many other options available. Try my EQ curve and see if it helps. If it still sounds like a wet fart, the BA is probably blown like you said.


----------



## Jbmorrey

So I am new to the Chinese thread and have listened so far to the hlsx 808, dt2, se215 and in short, what I am looking for is something clear, airy, detailed and good for acoustics. I listen to mainly acoustic folk, so I don't need a big bass slam. I liked the dt2 so far, but I cannot get them to fit very well, the fit of angled ports with something that fits in the earlobe it the style I am looking for. A design like the Shure se215 or KZ ZST, is going to be my best bet. I was referred to the YHS 002 and the **** UES, but any other recommendations would be great. 

I guess I'm looking for the closest think I can find to a pair of Stax sr207's that fit in your ears. 

Thanks for any suggestions.

James


----------



## weedophile

Jbmorrey
Hi i'm new here. Recently gotten my Tennmak Pro and i think the sound signature fits what u are looking for. However vocals are abit dark and trebles are not the best i've heard. Though seperation is good and the intruments sounds damn awesome imo.


----------



## Jbmorrey

@weedophile

Actually funny you mentioned them, I have the Tennmak Pro right here with me, just got them today and I will say you are spot on with vocals being dark and treble is not so great, that prompted my post, 



Even trying my Blue comply tips to see if that helps any. Just not enough air to them. Lacks the sparkle. But I don't want to go over too crazy. Read one post that I thought was very accurate, don't recall who said it but they said they would prefer a bright and detailed headphone and EQ it down instead of trying to take a dark headphone and add sparkle and details to it.... Something like that.

Thanks for the suggestion....you are thinking just like I was thinking.

James


----------



## toddy0191

jbmorrey said:


> @weedophile
> 
> Actually funny you mentioned them, I have the Tennmak Pro right here with me, just got them today and I will say you are spot on with vocals being dark and treble is not so great, that prompted my post,
> 
> ...




The vivo xe800 are phenomenal with acoustic music IMO and are really comfortable. Definitely have more sparkle than the pros and less bass. 

I'd give the pros a chance though as when you adjust to there signature / or when they burn in (delete as appropriate) they become more airy and revealing.

If you don't mind spending a bit more the tennmnak cellos correct the problems you describe with the pros i.e. add a lot more detail and higher end. They're my favorite IEM at the moment.


----------



## docentore

1clearhead said:


> With last minute details on the SENDIY M1221, I failed to mentioned that they definitely portray a sense of great 3D effects in combination with its soundstage. It's the only in-ear earphone that I have, or heard that does this so well. So, who ever purchased the M1221 and could add some feedback on what I've heard so far, it's well appreciated! I love that these are a combination of warm, but vividly clear sounding IEM's with excellent transparency. These are my personal best so far.
> 
> .....any more comments on the K1's or the Crazy Cello's for those who own them? Would like to hear more....!


 
  
 Re K1's - still going strong, still enjoying them. As mentioned before by other people that own K1 - description of sound coming out of M1221's describes more or less sound from K1.
 They produce wide, clear and detailed sound. 
  
 We need to wait for someone who will have chance to solve this mistery


----------



## 1clearhead

I've been doing an A-B comparision with the 4in1's and the DTS+ and though the PLUS has a dual BA + DD set-up? Sonically, I still like the 4in1's better. The PLUS are not bad at all, but tends to have a mid-bass hump with extended bass, which after a while can irritate my sense of hearing. Overall, I personally still like the sub-bass on the 4in1's and the sonic and coherent signature, which makes them so popular.
  
 But, soon....I will find a way to tame that bass on the DTS+, because rest assured, they are still "keepers"!
  
  
 .....just a quick mini impression.


----------



## DBaldock9

jbmorrey said:


> So I am new to the Chinese thread and have listened so far to the hlsx 808, dt2, se215 and in short, what I am looking for is something clear, airy, detailed and good for acoustics. I listen to mainly acoustic folk, so I don't need a big bass slam. I liked the dt2 so far, but I cannot get them to fit very well, the fit of angled ports with something that fits in the earlobe it the style I am looking for. A design like the Shure se215 or KZ ZST, is going to be my best bet. I was referred to the YHS 002 and the **** UES, but any other recommendations would be great.
> 
> I guess I'm looking for the closest think I can find to a pair of Stax sr207's that fit in your ears.
> 
> ...


 
*Do you want earphones that go in the ear canal, and provide a lot of noise isolation?  If so, consider the first 2 -*
  
 1.) The *BossHiFi B3* (16Ω, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable)
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=63705&initiative_id=AS_20161207202945&SearchText=bosshifi+b3
  
 2.) The *Remax RM-600M* (16Ω, Metal housing, 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable)
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20161207210926&SearchText=Remax+RM-600M
  
 When I started ordering earphones at the end of August, the B3's & RM-600M's were the first to arrive.  I was really impressed with the clarity and sound-stage of such small earphones, after listening to my Beyerdynamic DT-831 over-the-ear headphones for years.  
  
 I also got the Tennmak Pro's, and to me, the "quantity" of Bass from the three, going from most to least is: Tennmak Pro > BossHiFi B3 > Remax RM-600M  
 This means the Remax RM-600M seems to have more Midrange and Treble.
  
  
*If you would consider an Earbud -*
  
 3.) The ***** PT15* (32Ω, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic, MMCX cable)
 https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=AS_20161207210926&SearchText=****+pt15
  
 These have less noise isolation, but still produce good Bass, and a great big sound-stage.  I wear them with an over-the-ear cable, since that's more comfortable and secure.  Actually they're the most comfortable earphones I have, since they're resting on the ear, rather than poked into the ear.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## 1clearhead

docentore said:


> Re K1's - still going strong, still enjoying them. As mentioned before by other people that own K1 - description of sound coming out of M1221's describes more or less sound from K1.
> They produce wide, clear and detailed sound.
> 
> We need to wait for someone who will have chance to solve this mistery


 

 +1 It surely sounds like a mystery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....Thanks for your comments!


----------



## notamethlab

jbmorrey said:


> Actually funny you mentioned them, I have the Tennmak Pro right here with me, just got them today and I will say you are spot on with vocals being dark and treble is not so great, that prompted my post,


 

Try poking the dampers by the Tennmak logo, that should relieve the bass bloat a bit.


----------



## crabdog

jbmorrey said:


> So I am new to the Chinese thread and have listened so far to the hlsx 808, dt2, se215 and in short, what I am looking for is something clear, airy, detailed and good for acoustics. I listen to mainly acoustic folk, so I don't need a big bass slam. I liked the dt2 so far, but I cannot get them to fit very well, the fit of angled ports with something that fits in the earlobe it the style I am looking for. A design like the Shure se215 or KZ ZST, is going to be my best bet. I was referred to the YHS 002 and the **** UES, but any other recommendations would be great.
> 
> I guess I'm looking for the closest think I can find to a pair of Stax sr207's that fit in your ears.
> 
> ...


 
 The Moni One has superb detail and nice, clean bass. They lean towards bright but would probably suit your preferences quite well. They're well constructed and have a pretty good cable too.


----------



## Jbmorrey

notamethlab said:


> Try poking the dampers by the Tennmak logo, that should relieve the bass bloat a bit.




I have no idea what you mean by poking the dampers. 

@dBaldock9 v thanks for the suggestions, the earbud is interesting, I think the other two though are more of the style that I am having trouble getting a comfortable fit with,

@toddy0191 , those vivo's look great, and they are only $17 right now.... That's extremely tempting, looks like the comfy fit design that I am looking for.

In regards to the Tennmak pro, I am kinda starting to enjoy them a bit, I eq'd the bass down a little and it helped. I will have to reserve my opinion of them a bit until I get some more listening time in.


----------



## Lurk650

jbmorrey said:


> I have no idea what you mean by poking the dampers.
> 
> @dBaldock9 v thanks for the suggestions, the earbud is interesting, I think the other two though are more of the style that I am having trouble getting a comfortable fit with,
> 
> ...




Use a needle and poke a hole in the outside vent next to the tennmak logo. This will cut the midbass bloat. 

As Crabdog said, the Moni sounds like a good fit for you


----------



## rockingthearies

1clearhead said:


> With last minute details on the SENDIY M1221, I failed to mentioned that they definitely portray a sense of great 3D effects in combination with its soundstage. It's the only in-ear earphone that I have, or heard that does this so well. So, who ever purchased the M1221 and could add some feedback on what I've heard so far, it's well appreciated! I love that these are a combination of warm, but vividly clear sounding IEM's with excellent transparency. These are my personal best so far.
> 
> .....any more comments on the K1's or the Crazy Cello's for those who own them? Would like to hear more....!


 
  
 so far I have probably burned in my Crazy Cellos for around 80 hours or so, I have also listened to them for around 20-40 hours combined. Not sure if its burn in or my ears getting accustomed to the Crazy Cellos. But currently the bass of the crazy cellos runs deep and tight. Even tighter than the ZS3 I feel but not as much quantity as the ZS3. It is very articulate with its bass. Very good projection and differentiation between the toms and bass drums. Not too much bass until it is counted as a basshead iem but fun enough for casual listening. Treble is good in a sense that cymbals do not sound splashy. Hi-cats sounds very accurate, the crazy cellos is a very fast attack iem. OOTB I felt the vocals were abit thin because the bass felt overwhelming but currently, I feel that vocals are more intimate and have more body. Soundstage its wider than a KZ ZS3 but just still loses to the Havi B3. There is also height in the Crazy Cello soundstage but no forward or back. Tbh not a fan of Havi's even though its soundstage is amazing because their bass felt muddy and cymbals do sound splashy. The separation and imaging is great on the Crazy Cellos at least after burn in. You could try ONION - ONE OK ROCK. There is one part that say "1! 2! 3! 4!" You could hear the vocals moving from left to right. I don't own the K1's. But I do hope this helps!


----------



## SuperMAG

Man thanks alot for the info, always want to know more info on my targets and u gave me all the missing info. I wanted to know about soundstage and thin vocal etc. Seems cellos is a sidegrade or tiny upgrade to my 4in1.

Does anyone know how is pt15 compared to these 4in1 and cellos.

That leaves A4 soundstage vs havi b3 and shockwave and overall comparisons of a4 against shockwave 3 and flc6s and cax black.


----------



## kauljp

supermag said:


> That leaves A4 soundstage vs havi b3 and shockwave and overall comparisons of a4 against shockwave 3 and flc6s and cax black.


 I am also in the same boat, would love to know a comparison between these three on the major sound characteristics.


----------



## Vishal

rockingthearies said:


> so far I have probably burned in my Crazy Cellos for around 80 hours or so, I have also listened to them for around 20-40 hours combined. Not sure if its burn in or my ears getting accustomed to the Crazy Cellos. But currently the bass of the crazy cellos runs deep and tight. Even tighter than the ZS3 I feel but not as much quantity as the ZS3. It is very articulate with its bass. Very good projection and differentiation between the toms and bass drums. Not too much bass until it is counted as a basshead iem but fun enough for casual listening. Treble is good in a sense that cymbals do not sound splashy. Hi-cats sounds very accurate, the crazy cellos is a very fast attack iem. OOTB I felt the vocals were abit thin because the bass felt overwhelming but currently, I feel that vocals are more intimate and have more body. Soundstage its wider than a KZ ZS3 but just still loses to the Havi B3. There is also height in the Crazy Cello soundstage but no forward or back. Tbh not a fan of Havi's even though its soundstage is amazing because their bass felt muddy and cymbals do sound splashy. The separation and imaging is great on the Crazy Cellos at least after burn in. You could try ONION - ONE OK ROCK. There is one part that say "1! 2! 3! 4!" You could hear the vocals moving from left to right. I don't own the K1's. But I do hope this helps!




+Agreed. Tenmark products have big improvement on burn in.


----------



## DBaldock9

supermag said:


> Man thanks alot for the info, always want to know more info on my targets and u gave me all the missing info. I wanted to know about soundstage and thin vocal etc. Seems cellos is a sidegrade or tiny upgrade to my 4in1.
> 
> Does anyone know how is pt15 compared to these 4in1 and cellos.
> 
> That leaves A4 soundstage vs havi b3 and shockwave and overall comparisons of a4 against shockwave 3 and flc6s and cax black.


 
 I have the **** PT15 and **** 4in1, but don't have the Cellos. 
  
 The 4in1 has more Bass impact, as an in-the-ear model, but the PT15 has a surprising amount of Bass, once you get them set on your ear correctly. I wear both earphones with over-the-ear cables, since it's more comfortable and secure. 
  
 The PT15 is lighter & more comfortable to wear, and their sound-stage is enveloping - hearing sounds beside, behind, and above you - as well as out in-front of you.
  
 If you want more low-end thump, the 4in1 sounds good, and isolates well. If you want a b-i-g sound-stage, and don't need maximum Isolation the PT15 delivers. 

 Take Care, 
 David Baldock


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> There was a problem with the first shipment of these. I'm supposedly on the next shipment, so if you were too I should have these soon.
> 
> The DT2+ is pretty damn good, just needs EQ to really shine like most under $50 sets. DT2+ has a bit too much midbass (which is easily tamed) and mids that need a slight boost.




Yeah, my pair is from the new batch.


----------



## SuperMAG

dbaldock9 said:


> I have the **** PT15 and **** 4in1, but don't have the Cellos.
> 
> The 4in1 has more Bass impact, as an in-the-ear model, but the PT15 has a surprising amount of Bass, once you get them set on your ear correctly. I wear both earphones with over-the-ear cables, since it's more comfortable and secure.
> 
> ...




Thanks alot bro, few follow up questions before i make the order if you have time please. 
What about the vocals and treble. Are the vocals thinner and shouty like 4in1 or is it thick and full like say monk+ or ty32 and is treble hotness similer or less?
One last question, the ba makes all the instruments thin and unnatural no body or weight but it makes great seperation of instruments and timber Does pt15 retain similer level of separation and clarity but more natural sound of instruments?

Thanks again.


----------



## Razornova

jescereal said:


> There's a new 3BA iem from HCK's store: 2016 New CTZ 3BA
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-CTZ-3BA-In-Ear-Earphone-3BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitoring-Earphone-With-MMCX/1825606_32775729468.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow the shells look amazing. Is it wrong to want an IEM for looking so ridiculously good? Hope some reviews of these pop up eventually.


----------



## robervaul

The legend is back


----------



## chompchomps

robervaul said:


> The legend is back




looks good!


----------



## toddy0191

supermag said:


> Seems cellos is a sidegrade or tiny upgrade to my 4in1.




Absolutely not. They are superior in every way IMO. Vocals are definitely not thin as mentioned by rockingthearies after burn in.


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> The legend is back


 
 Interested! Unless it has similar tuning to A2S


----------



## B9Scrambler

robervaul said:


> The legend is back


 
  
 Hmmm...I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## polychroma23

Quick first OOTB impressions of my new goodies from the 11.11 sale..
  
*Yinjw S1 ($13)*
 Pretty good. V-shaped sound. Sub-bass goes deep and punchy. Mid-bass is a bit bloated and makes male vocals and the overall presentation a bit muddy, but I hope this goes away upon burn-in. Separation is below average, because of the mid-bass bump. Soundstage is wide enough but not very deep. Treble is excellent for the price though, guitars sound accurate, and details can be heard. Compared to Einsear T2, S1 sounds, well, slightly muddy. T2's sound sig is neutral with a small sub-bass bump. For acoustic music, I'd listen to T2. For EDM, I'd pick up S1.
  
*PMV A-01 MK2 ($55)*
 Too warm for my tastes. Don't wanna comment on them yet, but I think they have huge potential after a long burn-in. Could someone give me advice on what tips to use with them?
  
*Moni One ($70)*
 They are exceptional! They offer a bright sound sig. The bass quantity is more than what I expected after reading reviews of it lacking in bass, it's just enough IMO. The top-end is sooo detailed. Great treble extension and reproduction. It's sparkly and airy that makes up for a wide soundstage. Above average separation as well. Vocals sound a tad thin for my liking because of the emphasized high freqs, but still great nonetheless. Compared to Tennmak Cellos, which are also highly detailed, Moni offers better separation, more microdetails, and more sparkle but I prefer Cello's luscious mids and bass quantity when I'm in for a fun listen.
  
 Right now, Moni Ones are my Top 1 IEMs right next to Tennmak Cellos.


----------



## polychroma23

toddy0191 said:


> Absolutely not. They are superior in every way IMO. Vocals are definitely not thin as mentioned by @rockingthearies after burn in.


 
  
 +1. Used to think Cello's vocals are thin as well, but now they sound great after just 25 hrs burn-in.


----------



## SuperMAG

And they are back in the game, perhaps if the price goes down under 35 usd i will order them, but right now i am only looking at an end game iem / earbud. Which are A4, SW3, CAX Black.


----------



## toddy0191

Loving the dt2+ but still early days.

I'm also a sucker for mid centric iems with decent bass.

Bjork sounds as good as ever via my Xduoo X3.


----------



## rockingthearies

toddy0191 said:


> Absolutely not. They are superior in every way IMO. Vocals are definitely not thin as mentioned by rockingthearies after burn in.




Yes I would like to add my personal opinion to this. The vocals have more body now after burning in. You need to be patient with the iems. I have not heard the 4in1 personally because I do not like bright iems.


----------



## rockingthearies

I did borrow my friend's Havi B3. Of all my iems and earbuds I have own. Crazy Cellos are my favourite and are my current drivers.

Sound preference: warm, bass to runs deep and tight, treble accurate but not bright. I love vocals at the same time able to listen to the instruments coming along with it. I sub consciously pay more attentoom to the drumset. I have no idea why I am not a drummer I am a guitarist. 

K500 earbuds (USD80)
Treble too sparkly. Too many peaks in the treble. Bright is not my preference (warm bodies mids and a deep tight bass) K500 bass runs deep but very little in quantity. Just too bright for me to enjoy. The K500 resolution edges out the Crazy Cellos because of the peaks in treble. Great earbuds but just not my taste.


KZ ATR USD5 (USED to be my current driver but now its replaced by you know what  )
Cellos offer much better details. The ATR bass lacks impact and bass details is not as distinct as the Cellos. The ATR perform better in vocals than the cellos at first. After burning in, the cellos vocals had much more body and edges out the ATR.

Is the Cellos 10 times better? Nope.
Is it worth the upgrade? Definitely for me.

KZ ZS3 (USD8)
ZS3 have more bass than the Cellos. At first I thought the bass of the ZS3 is tight. (coming from the upgrade from apple earpods) You got to listen to the Crazy Cellos. Tighter than the ZS3 very satisfying bass on the Cello. There is so much bass quantity on the ZS3 that vocals sound thin on the ZS3 and as a result the ZS3 sound dark. The crazy cellos are not dark but they are not bright.Isolation on the ZS3 is superb whats more cables are detachable definetely a ++ for me. I think they are neutral because I don't find them warm (coming from Monk+ and Shozy Cygnus and Havi 
B3)

Is the Cellos 5 times better? Nope
Is it worth the upgrade? If you are not a basshead. Definitely.

Havi B3 Pro 1 (USD55)
Very wide soundstage. Blew me off when I listen to it. After further listening, I have found out its only strong point was its soundstage and vocals. Vocals feels intimate on the Havi. This have very good imaging and separation too. Bass is muddy. Drums do not sound good on this. Even as a dual dynamic, I have no idea how do bass sound this muddy. Still an upgrade from Apple earpods but the bass is just not satisfying. Treble is so-so. The really only thing that is impressive is its soundstage. Isolation of this beats the Cellos as well. In my opinion, sound wise I prefer the Crazy Cellos. I think I made the Havi sound very bad. I think they are good but does not fit my sound preference. 

Shozy Cygnus (USD89)
Very mid centric. Instead I think Shozy overdid it. My music sounds weird to me I guess not the way that I like it to be. Vocals does great on this pair of earbuds but the Crazy Cellos are no pushover. Vocals goes to the Cygnus. Cygnus loses in terms of bass quality and quantity and soundstage. Crazy Cellos have a very wide soundstage and coupled with an accurate imaging and separation calls for a deadly combination. The only thing I can enjoy on the Cygnus is more vocal oriented songs. But the cellos are more all rounders. Rock, jazz, instrumental, blues most of the songs that I listen too. 

Monk+
Monk+ are warm. Amping it gives good body to the vocals and a good amount of bass. Monk+ loses to the Cellos in terms of treble and detail retrival. Cymbals sounds good but it is not as accurate as the Crazy Cellos. Soundstage also loses to the Cellos.
Whats more you need to amp the Monk+ for it to compete with the Cellos.

Is the cellos 8 times better? Nope.
Is it a noticeable upgrade IMO? Yes.

Is the crazy cellos a new budget king? Definitely not but I just hope I get more opinions on the Shozy Zero. Would love to hear those. If not I do not think I will be spending any more money on any iems soon. Will be saving for some DAC and amp.

Well, this is all my opinions you are free to have yours. This is what my ear catches so if your ear catches something different do let others know as well.

Disclaimer: I compared both iems and earbuds together in terms of soundwise only. Do note that in terms of isolation, you should know earbuds loses miserably.


----------



## loomisjohnson

polychroma23 said:


> Quick first OOTB impressions of my new goodies from the 11.11 sale..
> 
> *Yinjw S1 ($13)*
> Pretty good. V-shaped sound. Sub-bass goes deep and punchy. Mid-bass is a bit bloated and makes male vocals and the overall presentation a bit muddy, but I hope this goes away upon burn-in. Separation is below average, because of the mid-bass bump. Soundstage is wide enough but not very deep. Treble is excellent for the price though, guitars sound accurate, and details can be heard. Compared to Einsear T2, S1 sounds, well, slightly muddy. T2's sound sig is neutral with a small sub-bass bump. For acoustic music, I'd listen to T2. For EDM, I'd pick up S1.
> ...


 

 poly, i had similar reaction to the pmv ootb, but they really opened up after burn-in and are definite keepers--as i've previously commented the monis are more refined/precise, but the pmvs might prove more listenable in the long run. they need deep insertion or the bass sounds poorly integrated/wobbly--i got the best results with a smaller-than-typical size complys


----------



## Shawn71

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> 
> After some comfirmation with SENDIY yesterday, I actually made some changes necessary on my review.....
> 
> ...







1clearhead said:


> With last minute details on the SENDIY M1221, I failed to mentioned that they definitely portray a sense of great 3D effects in combination with its soundstage. It's the only in-ear earphone that I have, or heard that does this so well. So, who ever purchased the M1221 and could add some feedback on what I've heard so far, it's well appreciated! I love that these are a combination of warm, but vividly clear sounding IEM's with excellent transparency. These are my personal best so far.
> 
> .....any more comments on the K1's or the Crazy Cello's for those who own them? Would like to hear more....! :etysmile:







1clearhead said:


> +1 It surely sounds like a mystery! h34r:  ....Thanks for your comments!





Hmmm.....glad you were informed that M1221 is a same driver configuration as K1,the dual hybrids...... It appears that you will come back again and reveal that the drivers are same too!!! And that, they are the same drivers as the urbanfun,which are priced $18.

That being said and at this point,if im not wrong,its JUST you who have the M1221 atm? so why dont you get the K1 w/o package deal (so cheap as referred by you) or whatsoever,compare it with your M1221 and share your thoughts? 

I for one,wont invest on a $150 monitor that has a same driver as $18 ones tho it has the sound filters,removable mmcx cable etc,but may be for under $50?sure buy.


----------



## DBaldock9

supermag said:


> Thanks alot bro, few follow up questions before i make the order if you have time please.
> What about the vocals and treble. Are the vocals thinner and shouty like 4in1 or is it thick and full like say monk+ or ty32 and is treble hotness similer or less?
> One last question, the ba makes all the instruments thin and unnatural no body or weight but it makes great seperation of instruments and timber Does pt15 retain similer level of separation and clarity but more natural sound of instruments?
> 
> Thanks again.


 
 Depending on how busy we are at work today, I'll listen to the two **** models, along with some of the others you can see listed in my profile, and let you know the ones I think do best with vocals and treble.  Which styles of music do you listen to?  Currently, most of the music I've ripped to FLAC and put on my DAPs, is Jazz, Big Band, Christmas, and some Celtic, Country, and Gospel.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## trivium911

Sorry to get off topic guys i bought some IEMs from aliexpress. Does anyone know who to calculate the ship times? They said 16-26 days via epacket to canada. One parcel says it was shipped on the 21st of november but the teacking number said it was posted on the 29th and didnt leave china until the 30th. Would i calculate the 16-26 days from the 21st or the 30th? Also are the 16-26 days business days or regular days? Again shipped via epacket and the tracking number has not updated since the 30th.


----------



## Lurk650

trivium911 said:


> Sorry to get off topic guys i bought some IEMs from aliexpress. Does anyone know who to calculate the ship times? They said 16-26 days via epacket to canada. One parcel says it was shipped on the 21st of november but the teacking number said it was posted on the 29th and didnt leave china until the 30th. Would i calculate the 16-26 days from the 21st or the 30th? Also are the 16-26 days business days or regular days? Again shipped via epacket and the tracking number has not updated since the 30th.




Don't bother. Expect 2-4 weeks from your order date. That's all you can do. Most sellers mark shipped but don't actually ship unless you pay for express shipping


----------



## RedJohn456

Holy ****. First LZ A4, and now reviving the legendary LZ A2 as the LZ A2 Pro?? LZ is on a mudatruckin roll!!  @peter123 hypeeee!
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-LZ-A2-Pro-In-Ear-Earphones-2BA-DD-Heavy-Bass-HIFI-DJ-Stereo-Earplug-Noise/119089_32777996472.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.vCkEkb
  
 Anyone who missed out on getting the OG LZ A2 this is your chance


----------



## chompchomps

whats the K1 without package?


----------



## trivium911

lurk650 said:


> Don't bother. Expect 2-4 weeks from your order date. That's all you can do. Most sellers mark shipped but don't actually ship unless you pay for express shipping




That sucks...so what is epacket than...it was cheap like $3? Looks like im almost at 3 weeks with the first package. 2-4 weeks from the date the seller marked shipped? Or from when the item left the country?


----------



## Lurk650

trivium911 said:


> That sucks...so what is epacket than...it was cheap like $3? Looks like im almost at 3 weeks with the first package. 2-4 weeks from the date the seller marked shipped? Or from when the item left the country?




2-4 from the date you ordered is the general norm. Sometime is may run a bit longer. China shipping can be wonky and unpredictable. Yes epacket is cheapest. I paid for Express shipping to the USA for my LZA4, ordered last Saturday, arrived in the USA yesterday and I should have them by this Friday or Saturday. Cost me $15


----------



## mochill

I heard the lz a2 pro is limited edition


----------



## TwinACStacks

redjohn456 said:


> Holy ****. First LZ A4, and now reviving the legendary LZ A2 as the LZ A2 Pro?? LZ is on a mudatruckin roll!!  @peter123 hypeeee!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-LZ-A2-Pro-In-Ear-Earphones-2BA-DD-Heavy-Bass-HIFI-DJ-Stereo-Earplug-Noise/119089_32777996472.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.vCkEkb
> 
> Anyone who missed out on getting the OG LZ A2 this is your chance


 





 Hopefully it's the same, RJ.  I just hit up my seller waiting for a reply as to how spendy it's going to be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

rockingthearies said:


> so far I have probably burned in my Crazy Cellos for around 80 hours or so, I have also listened to them for around 20-40 hours combined. Not sure if its burn in or my ears getting accustomed to the Crazy Cellos. But currently the bass of the crazy cellos runs deep and tight. Even tighter than the ZS3 I feel but not as much quantity as the ZS3. It is very articulate with its bass. Very good projection and differentiation between the toms and bass drums. Not too much bass until it is counted as a basshead iem but fun enough for casual listening. Treble is good in a sense that cymbals do not sound splashy. Hi-cats sounds very accurate, the crazy cellos is a very fast attack iem. OOTB I felt the vocals were abit thin because the bass felt overwhelming but currently, I feel that vocals are more intimate and have more body. Soundstage its wider than a KZ ZS3 but just still loses to the Havi B3. There is also height in the Crazy Cello soundstage but no forward or back. Tbh not a fan of Havi's even though its soundstage is amazing because their bass felt muddy and cymbals do sound splashy. The separation and imaging is great on the Crazy Cellos at least after burn in. You could try ONION - ONE OK ROCK. There is one part that say "1! 2! 3! 4!" You could hear the vocals moving from left to right. I don't own the K1's. But I do hope this helps!


 
  
 Man, now I definitely need a "Crazy Cello's"! Thanks for giving us a more clear perspective on them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





rockingthearies said:


> I did borrow my friend's Havi B3. Of all my iems and earbuds I have own. Crazy Cellos are my favourite and are my current drivers.
> 
> Sound preference: warm, bass to runs deep and tight, treble accurate but not bright. I love vocals at the same time able to listen to the instruments coming along with it. I sub consciously pay more attentoom to the drumset. I have no idea why I am not a drummer I am a guitarist.
> 
> ...


 
 Your impression on the "Cello's" VS "everything else" was off the charts! ....Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


shawn71 said:


> Hmmm.....glad you were informed that M1221 is a same driver configuration as K1,the dual hybrids...... It appears that you will come back again and reveal that the drivers are same too!!! And that, they are the same drivers as the urbanfun,which are priced $18.
> 
> That being said and at this point,if im not wrong,its JUST you who have the M1221 atm? so why dont you get the K1 w/o package deal (so cheap as referred by you) or whatsoever,compare it with your M1221 and share your thoughts?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry to disagree with you, but I do have the URBANFUN as well and they don't sound anywhere near as good as the SENDIY M1221. --> They are just in another level and more revealing in coherency, texture, and clarity. And, just because the BA may look the same doesn't necessarily mean they are the same. There are many branded and non-branded earphones that may use the same housing structure as well as similar looking drivers and BA's, but unless you have both to compare, I will definitely not have a say without concrete evidence on what I write about. Yes, corrections were done to my review, but only with the number of drivers and BA, but doesn't change a thing with my description on there "sound signature".
  
 So far, they have everything I have beat to a pulp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....just my 2 pesos.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just messaged Seller(s) on Ali and they confirmed that the LZ A2 Pro is indeed the Original configuration.
  








 TWIN


----------



## robervaul

mochill said:


> I heard the lz a2 pro is limited edition




70 units


----------



## Shinry

But why?


----------



## SuperMAG

dbaldock9 said:


> Depending on how busy we are at work today, I'll listen to the two **** models, along with some of the others you can see listed in my profile, and let you know the ones I think do best with vocals and treble.  Which styles of music do you listen to?  Currently, most of the music I've ripped to FLAC and put on my DAPs, is Jazz, Big Band, Christmas, and some Celtic, Country, and Gospel.
> 
> Take Care,
> David Baldock


 
  
 Whenever you have time then, i mostly listen to pop, anime ost's, rock and anything exciting that gets me on my feet walking like a crazy person.
  
 also at *rockingthearies, *best Vs comparison post in a while. gave me all the info i need on cellos.


----------



## mochill

robervaul said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > I heard the lz a2 pro is limited edition
> ...


 

 ​buy them asap


----------



## docentore

1clearhead said:


> (...)
> 
> Sorry to disagree with you, but I do have the URBANFUN as well and they don't sound anywhere near as good as the SENDIY M1221. --> They are just in another level and more revealing in coherency, texture, and clarity. And, just because the BA may look the same doesn't necessarily mean they are the same. There are many branded and non-branded earphones that may use the same housing structure as well as similar looking drivers and BA's, but unless you have both to compare, I will definitely not have a say without concrete evidence on what I write about. Yes, corrections were done to my review, but only with the number of drivers and BA, but doesn't change a thing with my description on there "sound signature".
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree although I'm comparing K1 to Urbanfun. I took out UF for a 24hours spin and I have to say it is very good set or earphones but as good as MaGaosi K1. My opinion might be biased by price difference but I'm sure that I can hear and feel SQ difference. K1 are more spacious, have better resolution and detail level. There are on level up from UF. 
 Both are worth their price though 
  
 I'm with you on the driver theory. Module might look the same but components (DD and BA) might be completely different in all 3 phones. If I win lotto this week I will get M1221 and open open to check. Until then I'm not going to risk these 2, I like them too much.
  
 PS. I have measured reistance (don't have eq to do proper impedance check). UF comes @22Ohm, K1 @20Ohm. This is K1 version without logo. Can anyone who has K1 with Sanhoo logo measure theirs, please?


----------



## MuZo2

robervaul said:


> 70 units


 

 70 units with 3 sellers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, wasn't lz-a2 original cheaper?


----------



## Skullophile

Was close to 100 Usd, bruh


----------



## peter123

It was $99 and I'm sure it is now as well if you ask the sellers for the best price.


----------



## Lurk650

My LZA4 arrived. Won't be home til tonight though


----------



## Skullophile

I have the Gleam Handwork Design 8 BA A.K.A DZ8 arriving tomorrow, I'll let you all know how it sounds soon.
 My hope is that it's more neutral than the spectacularly neutral 8 + 1 hybrid from Gleam Design.


----------



## MuZo2

skullophile said:


> My hope is that it's more neutral than the spectacularly neutral 8 + 1 hybrid from Gleam Design.



Super spectacularly neutral, designed to excel in neutrality. But wait till you get hands on their 14 driver version.


----------



## misteral201103

@Lurk650 Looking forward to reading what you think about the A4s....seriously considering grabbing them, although maybe not for a little while....


----------



## Pickaxe

Hey everyone, hope this isn't a strange question, but what is a good Chinese IEM that sounds like the Sennheiser HD600? And by that I mean rather flat, great detail especially in the mids and bass that isn't elevated?


----------



## bhazard

1clearhead said:


> I've been doing an A-B comparision with the 4in1's and the DTS+ and though the PLUS has a dual BA + DD set-up? Sonically, I still like the 4in1's better. The PLUS are not bad at all, but tends to have a mid-bass hump with extended bass, which after a while can irritate my sense of hearing. Overall, I personally still like the sub-bass on the 4in1's and the sonic and coherent signature, which makes them so popular.
> 
> But, soon....I will find a way to tame that bass on the DTS+, because rest assured, they are still "keepers"!
> 
> .....just a quick mini impression.




I have a great parametric eq curve that can do this. Let me know if you want a pic. Basically cut the 250-500hz area by a few db and increase 1-3k by a db


----------



## ayao

pickaxe said:


> Hey everyone, hope this isn't a strange question, but what is a good Chinese IEM that sounds like the Sennheiser HD600? And by that I mean rather flat, great detail especially in the mids and bass that isn't elevated?


 
 That's pretty tough. The HD600 really is pretty balanced with "Sennheiser" mids. Most <$50 Chinese IEMs have peaks here and there (commonly around the high-mid/low-treble region). The closest "Chinese" IEM I heard was a Rooth LS-8 (not +) demo. Otherwise, you may want to give the Vivo XE800 a try. Those can be found for <$20USD, and though most GR07 models have a peak around 7khz, my most recent XE800 was much tamer there, and sounded quite flat/balanced overall.


----------



## bhazard

shinry said:


> But why?




It was the first WOW! Triple hybrid under $99. It broke ground on others to follow suit.


----------



## Shinry

I mean " But why only 70pcs for one of the most iconic IEMs I've read about - I would think at least a hundred to a few hundred would have been ok"


----------



## Lurk650

pickaxe said:


> Hey everyone, hope this isn't a strange question, but what is a good Chinese IEM that sounds like the Sennheiser HD600? And by that I mean rather flat, great detail especially in the mids and bass that isn't elevated?




Moni One possibly

If you look to the post a few before yours by Skullophile, he mentions the Gleam IEM being very neutral


----------



## Skullophile

Yeah the Gleam 8 + 1 surpasses the hd650 for my ears detail wise and has the same kinda signature (I have the hd580). The Havi B3P1 doesn't quite hold up to the Senn but I'd say the mighty Hifiman Re-Zero is the one.


----------



## doggiemom

Received Xiaomi In-ear Hybrid Earphones Pro from Gearbest today.  The packaging is really cool, though it takes a while to unwrap the cord from the casing.  Out of the box impressions are very positive.  Decent soundstage, good separation, with a slightly v-shaped profile.  The sub bass punches enough for "Tom Ford", though Leonard Cohen's vocals sounded a bit recessed on "You Want it Darker," (one of my favorite test tracks right now).  Guitars and drums are crisp and detailed.  Tidal sounds good, but high res tracks via Foobar sound even better.  I paid $28 for these, and so far they are worth that price and more....... definitely worth spending a little more, since I often say "I really like these, but......" with my sub $20 earphones.


----------



## wastan

docentore said:


> I agree although I'm comparing K1 to Urbanfun. I took out UF for a 24hours spin and I have to say it is very good set or earphones but as good as MaGaosi K1. My opinion might be biased by price difference but I'm sure that I can hear and feel SQ difference. K1 are more spacious, have better resolution and detail level. There are on level up from UF.
> Both are worth their price though
> 
> I'm with you on the driver theory. Module might look the same but components (DD and BA) might be completely different in all 3 phones. If I win lotto this week I will get M1221 and open open to check. Until then I'm not going to risk these 2, I like them too much.
> ...




I have both the urbanfun and the K1 (no logo). And this is spot on; whatever is inside K1 sounds a step above the urbanfun. I'd add that the tuning barrels aren't a gimmick, they each have a different, well-tuned sound.


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> I have the Gleam Handwork Design 8 BA A.K.A DZ8 arriving tomorrow, I'll let you all know how it sounds soon.
> My hope is that it's more neutral than the spectacularly neutral 8 + 1 hybrid from Gleam Design.


 
 Really interested to see a comparison between DZ8 and DZ9 , , , ,


----------



## DBaldock9

supermag said:


> Thanks alot bro, few follow up questions before i make the order if you have time please.
> What about the vocals and treble. Are the vocals thinner and shouty like 4in1 or is it thick and full like say monk+ or ty32 and is treble hotness similer or less?
> One last question, the ba makes all the instruments thin and unnatural no body or weight but it makes great seperation of instruments and timber Does pt15 retain similer level of separation and clarity but more natural sound of instruments?
> 
> Thanks again.


 
 Sorry for the delay in replying - I thought it was going to be a quiet day at work, so I could do some listening comparisons, but there ended up being too many interruptions.  So these evaluations were done this evening in my quiet living room.
 .
 Connected to the single-ended output of my Onkyo DP-X1, and using USB Audio Player Pro (setting Android Sample Rate to 44100Hz) and played a couple of FLAC files from my "Iona" (UK progressive Celtic rock band) CDs "Iona - The Book of Kells - Kells" (1992), and "Iona - Beyond These Shores - Prayer on the Mountain / Treasure" (1993), with vocals by Joanne Hogg.  All EQ was turned Off.
 .
 Comparing the vocals and treble of the **** PT15 and the **** 4in1 is interesting - considering that the PT15 is a single 15mm Dynamic driver, and the 4in1 is a Hybrid model, with an 8mm Dynamic, and a Knowles 30042 Balanced Armature - their sound is not all that different.  Vocals do seem to have more fullness on the PT15 (I'm not familiar with the monk+ or ty32), and the details in the instrumental "Prayer on the Mountain" sounds a bit more natural on the PT15.  As you would expect, the 4in1 Earphone, when inserted to get a good seal, has more impact in the Bass than the PT15, which is an Earbud.
 .
 In my under $100 earphones, the TingJie R4 ($90) and BossHiFi B3 ($29) both have good Bass; a smoother, more "full" Midrange; and a little bit less pronounced Treble.  The Remax RM-600M has good Midrange and Treble, but less Bass.
 .
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## VinceHill24

Has anyone own a SWING EC1 2BA+1DD IEM ? It looks like they're having similar shells at nozzle part plus they're both 2BA + 1DD. I wonder is it worth getting it if i already own the DT2+ coz their price is tempting.


----------



## Lurk650

FWIW I received the LZA4 today. Only about an hour of listening. Very good. Will probably burn in 100 hrs and be done. They sound very good OOTB


----------



## polychroma23

loomisjohnson said:


> poly, i had similar reaction to the pmv ootb, but they really opened up after burn-in and are definite keepers--as i've previously commented the monis are more refined/precise, but the pmvs might prove more listenable in the long run. they need deep insertion or the bass sounds poorly integrated/wobbly--i got the best results with a smaller-than-typical size complys


 
  
 They're turning out to be good so far. Mids are not very recessed now than before. Tried foam tips from hck, it reduces the warmth a bit and pushes the top-end. Thanks! Will continue burning in


----------



## notamethlab

supermag said:


> Seems cellos is a sidegrade or tiny upgrade to my 4in1.


 
Yeah that's definitely not the case, the 4in1 is good but the Cello is simply better. Better instrument separation, bigger soundstage. There is no harshness in the highs, they aren't sibilant, bass isn't as pronounced. The 4in1 are v-shaped while the Cellos are more neutral. I see the Cellos as an upgrade imo.


----------



## peter123

How's the mid bass presence on the Cello's compared to the Pro's?
  
 To me the Pro's has too much mid bass before doing the bassport mod but pretty good with the mod........


----------



## B9Scrambler

Since I couldn't sleep, I decided to dive into my earphone collection and listen to something I haven't used in quite a while. Settling on the Don Scorpio Bass Colour, I realized that they were still quite good, and definitely competitive when pitted against some of today's good ~30 USD offerings like the Brainwavz Jive and Accutone Lyra. After a few hours of listening, I decided to revise my original review from September 2014 and move it to the Head Gear section. Feel free to read it if this is an earphone you ever had any interest in. I'd say it's still worth the cost of entry.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/don-scorpio-bass-colour/reviews/17524
  
  
          ​


----------



## HiFiChris

​  ​ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥​


----------



## SuperMAG

dbaldock9 said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying - I thought it was going to be a quiet day at work, so I could do some listening comparisons, but there ended up being too many interruptions.  So these evaluations were done this evening in my quiet living room.
> .
> Connected to the single-ended output of my Onkyo DP-X1, and using USB Audio Player Pro (setting Android Sample Rate to 44100Hz) and played a couple of FLAC files from my "Iona" (UK progressive Celtic rock band) CDs "Iona - The Book of Kells - Kells" (1992), and "Iona - Beyond These Shores - Prayer on the Mountain / Treasure" (1993), with vocals by Joanne Hogg.  All EQ was turned Off.
> .
> ...


 
 Thanks alot mr david, it seems to me that pt15 is better then 4in1 which everyone though was a giant killer, and i can get it for 12usd from hck. will buy it after your comparison. I just gave away my ty hiz 32 and kz atr to my sisters. That leaves me with monk+, sender 4in1 and piston2.
  
 I want to sell the 4in1 but too expensive for my friends. its not that bad its quite good but a bit fatiguing and the comfort is **** as you have to insert it deep and tight.
  
 I will buy the pt15 but i am also interested in the quin 39, as many people have been talking about it too, do i need those if i have the monk+ as monk+ are warmer and i heard quin39 is also warm.


----------



## hakuzen

Beware of ****.
  
 Below are the frequency response of 4 **** UEs bought to NiceHCK along several months (raw measurements with source calibration, but not compensated; useful for comparisons, all were measured in a row, with exact same conditions; source: iBasso D14, calibrated; micro: Dayton Audio iMM-6; soundcard: Realtek ALC888).
  
 The issues go across imbalance between left and right, lows and highs roll-off, and defective balanced armature (harsh peaks and excessive dips in highs and upper mids). This could suggest very low quality control of the drivers used (both dynamic and balanced armature); now I doubt the BA used is a true Knowles 30042 (and if it is, many are defective). And this could explain why some people find excessive harshness and sibilance in their **** (UEs, 4in1, DT2, etc.), while others don't.
  
 First, comparison of 4 **** UEs (left and right averaged):

  
 Now, individuals, left and right exposed.
  
 **** UEs (camo):

 Despite of the lows imbalance (sub-bass, 5dB at 30Hz, 2.5dB at 60Hz), these are my favorite. I love their sound.
  
 **** UEs (blue 1):

 No lows imbalance, but highs imbalance and roll-off, specially one driver (-10dB at 10KHz peak), and roll-off from that frequency (it is more than -20dB at 13KHz!). This is not very noticeable if you have difficulties to hear beyond 10KHz. No harshness in these ones, of course.
  
 **** UEs (blue 2):

 These are very similar to camo ones. Lows imbalance, but very good overall.
  
 **** UEs (blue 4, clearly defective to my ears):

 Note the horrible dip near 7KHz, and the excessive peak at 10KHz in one driver. 7KHz frequency is audible by everyone. I can't raise volume with these ones: although I'm not treble sensitive, highs are like knives to my ears, and sound strange.
  
  
 When I ordered 1st ones, I received **** UE (only 1 dynamic driver, no BA) instead. Jim sent me the right ones later.
 When the order of **** UEs (blue 1) arrived, after a month, they were missed in the package! I had to wait another month for them.
 **** UEs (blue 3 and 4) took 66 days to arrive. And blue 4 is defective. If I want a replacement or a refund, I have to wait they check the defective one. I don't want to wait 2 months more.

 So I'll never order to NiceHCK anymore (months ago, there were not problems, but pray to not get issues with them now: they use the fools and delay play -you have to repeat your story one hundred times-, they use the post carrier they like, regardless your choice, they mark your order as shipped when it's not, etc., etc.), and I'll never order a **** anymore (it's a lottery).
  
 Now, when a Chinese seller starts calling me "my friend", like the banned seller and Jim use to do, i start shivering because i know it's the beginning of another horrible "friendship".


----------



## cllee

the PMV mk2 definetly are not keepers,just after 3-4 days i realised the spliter connectors has a exposed copper spot.not the first person to complain about their build quality.i think this is something @mark2410 said total opposite in his review


----------



## hoerlurar

hakuzen said:


> Beware of ****.
> 
> Below are the frequency response of 4 **** UEs bought to NiceHCK along several months (raw measurements with source calibration, but not compensated; useful for comparisons, all were measured in a row, with exact same conditions; source: iBasso D14, calibrated; micro: Dayton Audio iMM-6; soundcard: Realtek ALC888).
> 
> ...


 
 interesting to see such a variation between the **** UEs. i hope my **** 4in1 that i bought during the 11.11 sale will be a good one...


----------



## TwoPalms

Finally come


----------



## Skullophile

Nice looking iems, fap fap fap.
What are they?


----------



## TwoPalms

Super Audio 2DD+2BA. Love this IEM. Awesome bass. Neutral mid. Smooth high.


----------



## peter123

twopalms said:


> Super Audio 2DD+2BA. Love this IEM. Awesome bass. Neutral mid. Smooth high.




Makes me wish I'd bought them instead of the PM4. What's the price of the SA 2+2?

Edit: BTW, what do you compare them to?


----------



## TwoPalms

peter123 said:


> Makes me wish I'd bought them instead of the PM4. What's the price of the SA 2+2?
> 
> Edit: BTW, what do you compare them to?



Regular price $146. @11.11 only $108 without cable. Same sound signature as cks1100 with better bass, mid & high.


----------



## hakuzen

hoerlurar said:


> interesting to see such a variation between the **** UEs. i hope my **** 4in1 that i bought during the 11.11 sale will be a good one...


 

 i hope yours are ok, let's roll the dices.
 however, 4in1 are usually reported to be harsher and more sibilance prone than "regular" UEs.


----------



## hoerlurar

hakuzen said:


> i hope yours are ok, let's roll the dices.
> however, 4in1 are usually reported to be harsher and more sibilance prone than "regular" UEs.


 

 I hope i'll be able to find the right tips for them, so they'll sound good.


----------



## amature101

i feel after 200hrs burn in and with comply, treble is gone for 4 in 1. But sound sig become very artificial


----------



## chompchomps

Oh man, i hope the pair of **** UES i have on the way do not have such issues!


----------



## hakuzen

chompchomps said:


> Oh man, i hope the pair of **** UES i have on the way do not have such issues!


 

 if you don't have another pair to compare, it won't be easy to distinguish a possible sub-bass imbalance, or highs roll-off. you will think that is their stock sound, and will try to get near your desired sound signature by tip rolling and/or equalizing.
 the sub-bass imbalance is barely noticeable. the highs roll-off is similar some way to "right" ones used with foam tips, so not very bad. the problem comes if your pair has the 7KHz extreme dip. but this should not be usual (1 of 4, in my case).


----------



## bjaardker

hakuzen said:


> Beware of ****.
> 
> Below are the frequency response of 4 **** UEs bought to NiceHCK along several months (raw measurements with source calibration, but not compensated; useful for comparisons, all were measured in a row, with exact same conditions; source: iBasso D14, calibrated; micro: Dayton Audio iMM-6; soundcard: Realtek ALC888).
> 
> ...


 
  
 This explains so much regarding **** and the love/hate impressions we're seeing. 
  
 I don't foresee myself buying any more **** products in the near future. Nor will I be purchasing from NiceHCK anymore since they're left me high and dry. I'm shipping my DT2+ off to another Head-fi'er today to have them take a listen and hopefully confirm my impressions of the pair I have.


----------



## notamethlab

peter123 said:


> How's the mid bass presence on the Cello's compared to the Pro's?
> 
> To me the Pro's has too much mid bass before doing the bassport mod but pretty good with the mod........



Ok after a brief comparison between the Pro and Cello I noticed that it wasn't only mid-bass, bass in general is less pronounced. Bass is still there but not lacking like in the Vivo xe800. I'm not sure if the right word to use is warm so I'll explain with an example. While listening to Logic - Man of the Year; In the Pro the vocals ound lower and darker while the Cello is much more lush and neutral sounding.


----------



## misteral201103

lurk650 said:


> FWIW I received the LZA4 today. Only about an hour of listening. Very good. Will probably burn in 100 hrs and be done. They sound very good OOTB


 
@Lurk650 How would you describe the sound signature so far? And what's the soundstage/holographic presentation like?


----------



## LaurenceF

I'm looking for a new pair of IEMs, under US$10 and on Aliexpress perhaps?
Thought of KZ stuff, or perhaps an Awei ES800M. 

I had a Kanen ip808 that now is dead in one ear, and a Gediao GD-1 that has a loose housing.


----------



## Lurk650

misteral201103 said:


> @Lurk650
> How would you describe the sound signature so far? And what's the soundstage/holographic presentation like?




Been burning in over night and will be all day so I'll give a better early impression tonight but OOTB with the Black back and Red nozzle, it's well balanced with deep bass, detailed treble with great separation. With this setup the top peak I guess is 15khz before it rolls off. The Red Back and Black Nozzle it rolls off top end at 24000 so it appears to be a bit more vivid because above 15khz is more presented. I prefer the first setup but the second is also very good. 

Stage is wide and had good imaging. Will have to pay attention more to depth but overall its very natural sounding.


----------



## Tom22

i was happy to find this in the mail but was disappointed when the spin fits weren't included
  
 the blue isn't as candy/ or cotton candy coloured as i would've liked so far with size and visually comparisons with the vsd3s and gr07be


----------



## trivium911

lurk650 said:


> 2-4 from the date you ordered is the general norm. Sometime is may run a bit longer. China shipping can be wonky and unpredictable. Yes epacket is cheapest. I paid for Express shipping to the USA for my LZA4, ordered last Saturday, arrived in the USA yesterday and I should have them by this Friday or Saturday. Cost me $15




Hmm well hopefully at least the isk's show up next week. Ill know for next time, i also saw alieexpress express shipping not sure who does that one but cost is around $13 usd


----------



## harry501501

lurk650 said:


> My LZA4 arrived. Won't be home til tonight though


 
 REALLY interested in hearing more about this... might be my first purchase from an Asian vendor, looking at Penon. Never really wanted to buy from outside the UK before in case of any build issues and potential long returns, but the LZ A4 just might be too tempting.... dare i say an end-game IEM.


----------



## Majin

laurencef said:


> I'm looking for a new pair of IEMs, under US$10 and on Aliexpress perhaps?
> Thought of KZ stuff, or perhaps an Awei ES800M.
> 
> I had a Kanen ip808 that now is dead in one ear, and a Gediao GD-1 that has a loose housing.


 
  
 I did promote the awei ES800M years ago but nowadays there are better options. If it has to be an in ear then go for KZ ATR - ZS3 - ED9 if you have a higher budget you can look for urbanfun.


----------



## Lurk650

harry501501 said:


> REALLY interested in hearing more about this... might be my first purchase from an Asian vendor, looking at Penon. Never really wanted to buy from outside the UK before in case of any build issues and potential long returns, but the LZ A4 just might be too tempting.... dare i say an end-game IEM.




It is very good. I need to find a way to hear at least one TOTL iem that isn't from China just to give me a point of reference personally


----------



## alizeofeniquito

Anyone received their senzer?


----------



## chompchomps

laurencef said:


> I'm looking for a new pair of IEMs, under US$10 and on Aliexpress perhaps?
> Thought of KZ stuff, or perhaps an Awei ES800M.
> 
> I had a Kanen ip808 that now is dead in one ear, and a Gediao GD-1 that has a loose housing.


 
  
 hey you might want to head over to the KZ thread for KZ stuff. 
  
 Increase your budget slightly and get the ZST. Been hearing good stuff about them. not sure about the rest tho


----------



## Majin

chompchomps said:


> hey you might want to head over to the KZ thread for KZ stuff.
> 
> Increase your budget slightly and get the ZST. Been hearing good stuff about them. not sure about the rest tho


 
 ZST have been getting mixed reviews the urbanfun should be a better pick.


----------



## chompchomps

the newer batches of ZST's are pretty consistent, prolly the earlier batch that is the problem. but well ive yet to cop one myself


----------



## HiFiChris

​ Here's what I think about the 1More E1001 triple-driver in-ears:​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-triple-driver-in-ear-headphones-with-in-line-microphone-and-remote/reviews/17529​  ​  ​ ​


----------



## Majin

chompchomps said:


> the newer batches of ZST's are pretty consistent, prolly the earlier batch that is the problem. but well ive yet to cop one myself


 
 If they are on par with the urbanfuns i will get one myself. Still wondering if i should reorder the urbanfuns since the aliexpress seller shipped me wrong IEMs.


----------



## robervaul

TFZ SERIES 7 / 7S 
 2BA 2DD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













 1299 / 1999 ¥


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> TFZ SERIES 7 / 7S
> 2BA 2DD
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sign me up and take my money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Is that open back? Looks like a vented grill on the rear of the housing.


----------



## chompchomps

whew the price is kinda steep


----------



## robervaul

crabdog said:


> Sign me up and take my money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes. Looks like a REAL open back


----------



## Shinry

majin said:


> I did promote the awei ES800M years ago but nowadays there are better options. If it has to be an in ear then go for KZ ATR - ZS3 - ED9 if you have a higher budget you can look for urbanfun.


 
 I'd prefer the VJJB K4 to Urbanfuns due to seemingly weak highs.


----------



## crabdog

If anyone's looking for a good, cheap Chi-Fi headphone amp:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/shinrico-e11-portable-headphone-amplifier/reviews/17531


----------



## Skullophile

I have the Gleam Handwork Design 8ba in my possession now!
Very impressed so far, this company doesn't screw around.
It's a very clean and transparent sounding iem, the BA bass is tighter than that 
of the 8 + 1. Massive soundstage too.


----------



## Ahmad313

skullophile said:


> I have the Gleam Handwork Design 8ba in my possession now!
> Very impressed so far, this company doesn't screw around.
> It's a very clean and transparent sounding iem, the BA bass is tighter than that
> of the 8 + 1. Massive soundstage too.


 
 How about the mid range/vocals,  they also have the front focused soundstage like DZ9, ???
 love to see a comparison between these and DZ9


----------



## robervaul

TFZ Exclusive 1
Graphene diaphragm
2017


----------



## all999

robervaul said:


> TFZ Exclusive 1
> Graphene diaphragm
> 2017




Looks great, any other info? I'm really enjoying my B2 so I'm looking forward to news from TFZ.


----------



## jescereal

skullophile said:


> I have the Gleam Handwork Design 8ba in my possession now!
> Very impressed so far, this company doesn't screw around.
> It's a very clean and transparent sounding iem, the BA bass is tighter than that
> of the 8 + 1. Massive soundstage too.


 
  
*So nice! *Might be my next iem after the DZ9 also. What do you mean by tighter bass? Damn, can't wait for my DZ9's to arrive.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

Hi guys!
My Musicmaker TK13(T012) is up for sale at classified.
Thanks!


----------



## harry501501

hifichris said:


> ​ Here's what I think about the 1More E1001 triple-driver in-ears:​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-triple-driver-in-ear-headphones-with-in-line-microphone-and-remote/reviews/17529​  ​  ​ ​


 
  
 I like the 1more TH, it really sounded good from the word go, very detailed, huge soundstage... it doesn't have the typical sound of a triple hybrid though, it lacks some sparkle up top, but mainly down to it's overall smooth listen. It's very different to my Dunu Dn 1000, and the Dunu Dn 2000. There's still enough detail in the treble that you don't miss out, but it def takes back seat to a very silky midrange and big sub bass. The bass can be a little untidy at times. It goes very low and has some punch, but can be hit or miss and over dominate in certain genres.
  
 It has a very chocolatey signature.
  
 The nozzle on the set i had was pretty sharp on the rim. I actually cut my finger replacing a silicon tip


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> TFZ Exclusive 1
> Graphene diaphragm
> 2017


 
 Wow TFZ have been busy. Any idea on driver config?


----------



## HiFiChris

harry501501 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > ​ Here's what I think about the 1More E1001 triple-driver in-ears:​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-triple-driver-in-ear-headphones-with-in-line-microphone-and-remote/reviews/17529​  ​  ​ ​
> ...


 
  
 I think it's a good thing that it doesn't have the typically bright upper range (it does have two elevations though, however I would mainly consider it as a warm and smooth in-ear), and its midrange and treble are nicely detailed, but I am personally quite a bit sad about the bass quality. There are definitely quicker and tighter dynamic driver implementations than the one in the E1001 that has a too IE 80-esque bass in terms of speed and tightness.
 Imho, it would have been a great if the overall tuning remained, but they used a large, back-vented Knowles CI driver for the lows reproduction. They wouldn't be able to create the same quantity, but the quality and coherency between the dynamic and BA drivers would be better.
  
 My $0.02.


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> I have a great parametric eq curve that can do this. Let me know if you want a pic. Basically cut the 250-500hz area by a few db and increase 1-3k by a db


 
  
 Great! .....looking forward to it!


laurencef said:


> I'm looking for a new pair of IEMs, under US$10 and on Aliexpress perhaps?
> Thought of KZ stuff, or perhaps an Awei ES800M.
> 
> I had a Kanen ip808 that now is dead in one ear, *and a Gediao GD-1 that has a loose housing*.


 
  
 I never liked the Gediao GD-1, or for that matter the company in general. Even after I returned the GD-1, to replace one side, which the driver wasn't working properly....they sent back the same package with the same damaged driver. Talk about a waste of time and money. This was the worst customer service I've ever experienced.


----------



## LaurenceF

1clearhead said:


> I never liked the Gediao GD-1, or for that matter the company in general. Even after I returned the GD-1, to replace one side, which the driver wasn't working properly....they sent back the same package with the same damaged driver. Talk about a waste of time and money. This was the worst customer service I've ever experienced.




I am not surprised at all. Chinese customer service at its best. 

However, I got a few models as free samples from them. When I wrote that one side didn't work on one of them, they sent me three other GD-1s in different colours.

Business before consumer, I guess...


----------



## CoiL

skullophile said:


> I have the Gleam Handwork Design 8ba in my possession now!
> Very impressed so far, this company doesn't screw around.
> It's a very clean and transparent sounding iem, the BA bass is tighter than that
> of the 8 + 1. Massive soundstage too.


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


 
  


 Keep this thread updated with impressions of these. They look pretty amazing and I`m also interested how their mids/vocals sound and are they nearfield/front/foward presented or more distant out of headstage?
 Graph looks very good to me - especially no peak around 6-7kHz.


----------



## nipit

anyone heard magaosi k3?


----------



## TwinACStacks

nipit said:


> anyone heard magaosi k3?


 






 I have the original K1. They are very good but had technical (QC) issues. I was sent a second pair when the first quit working, then AK and other sellers stopped carrying the K1. I'm assuming the K3 is an upgraded version with flaws removed. I will have to wait and see what happens before I would purchase them, as they are fairly spendy.
  








 TWIN


----------



## nipit

Well K1 and K3 should be different, K1 has same drivers as ubranfun, k3 knowles 30017 dual ba + dynamic.
 seller shipped me K3 instead of K1, I'll share my impressions if no one else shares theirs by the time they arrive.


----------



## docentore

nipit said:


> Well K1 and K3 should be different, K1 has same drivers as ubranfun, k3 knowles 30017 dual ba + dynamic.
> seller shipped me K3 instead of K1, I'll share my impressions if no one else shares theirs by the time they arrive.


 
 Where do you have the information about same drivers from? The module looks similar but they sound different.


----------



## peter123

docentore said:


> Where do you have the information about same drivers from? The module looks similar but they sound different.




Drivers are just one part of the iem design, same drivers can sound vastly different depending on housing, dampening, crossover etc.


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> docentore said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you have the information about same drivers from? The module looks similar but they sound different.
> ...


 
 Totally agree. Putting a great tuned driver in random nice looking housing doesn`t mean anything, outcome can be disastrous.


----------



## misteral201103

lurk650 said:


> Been burning in over night and will be all day so I'll give a better early impression tonight but OOTB with the Black back and Red nozzle, it's well balanced with deep bass, detailed treble with great separation. With this setup the top peak I guess is 15khz before it rolls off. The Red Back and Black Nozzle it rolls off top end at 24000 so it appears to be a bit more vivid because above 15khz is more presented. I prefer the first setup but the second is also very good.
> 
> Stage is wide and had good imaging. Will have to pay attention more to depth but overall its very natural sounding.


 
 Thanks Lurk, now I'm even more interested in them! I'll have to wait for a while.....


----------



## thanderbird

Could someone compare the monk vs. **** pt15? Also, I would like to know the advantage of the silver cable sold along with pt15.


----------



## thanderbird

Any chance the cello has a version without cable?


----------



## Lurk650

For anybody interested, my review of the Yenona is up... http://www.head-fi.org/products/yenona-adapter-free-dj-headphones/reviews/17548


----------



## Decommo

Can anyone recommend an IEM that has badass BASS? I mean an IEM that has ASG 2.5 or UM Merin level of bass quantity...... If it has good clean mid and high, it would been even better but bass is main thing... Is TK13 has that much bass?


----------



## HiFiChris

(Let's hope the Google translator got the next phrase right
  
 这是我对的评价 Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD: http://www.head-fi.org/products/xiaomi-mi-hybrid-pro-hd/reviews/17549


----------



## Billl27

Love the boarseman cx98s but not a lot of people seem to talk about them.


----------



## Holypal

Fiio F3 for $25, another graphene driver iem:
All New FiiO F3 Dynamic In-Ear Monitors
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32778613991/32778613991.html 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## toddy0191

billl27 said:


> Love the boarseman cx98s but not a lot of people seem to talk about them.




Are those detatchable cables on them????

Love mine (cx98 not s) and am also surprised the don't get more love on here.

Haven't listened to them for a while though, may have to dig them out!


----------



## Billl27

toddy0191 said:


> Are those detatchable cables on them????
> 
> Love mine (cx98 not s) and am also surprised the don't get more love on here.
> 
> Haven't listened to them for a while though, may have to dig them out!


 
 Sadly they are not detachable. But regardless one of the best iem I have used.


----------



## toddy0191

billl27 said:


> Sadly they are not detachable. But regardless one of the best iem I have used.




Do you know the difference between the s and non s versions. They certainly look nicer.


----------



## TwoPalms

billl27 said:


> Love the boarseman cx98s but not a lot of people seem to talk about them.



Banned member favourite IEM.


----------



## Billl27

toddy0191 said:


> Do you know the difference between the s and non s versions. They certainly look nicer.




The main difference as for as I can find is the presentation. Nicer wooden box and nicer travel case. It does have more ear tips and a slightly better build. I have read the sound quality isn't much different between the 2.


----------



## crabdog

My review of the LZ A4:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a4/reviews/17555


----------



## c0rp1

vincehill24 said:


> Has anyone own a SWING EC1 2BA+1DD IEM ? It looks like they're having similar shells at nozzle part plus they're both 2BA + 1DD. I wonder is it worth getting it if i already own the DT2+ coz their price is tempting.


 
 Would like to know that as well ...


----------



## hoerlurar

billl27 said:


> Love the boarseman cx98s but not a lot of people seem to talk about them.


 

 i have never heard about them. there's lots of chinese brands that i haven't tried, but i guess there's more cheap champs out there than KZ


----------



## toddy0191

crabdog said:


> My review of the LZ A4:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a4/reviews/17555




Great review. You're like a dealer getting me hooked on the smaller stuff (tennmak piano) and now this. Sound right up my street!


----------



## modjo

Is there anyone who own both LZ-A3 and Moni One? Which one sounds better?


----------



## smy1

Is penon audio a good seller?

Might pull the trigger on the cayin i5


----------



## peter123

smy1 said:


> Is penon audio a good seller?
> 
> Might pull the trigger on the cayin i5




Yes, as good as it gets


----------



## boblauer

peter123 said:


> Yes, as good as it gets




I'll second that


----------



## B9Scrambler

My review of the new Brainwavz M100. It's a bit of a misstep for the brand, unless you're willing to put in some work to EQ the issues away.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-m100-iem-noise-isolating-earphones-with-remote-microphone-headset-for-iphone-ipad-ipod-android-devices/reviews/17562
  
  
          ​


----------



## bhazard

Got the Swing EC1 in today. Going to give it a run through later.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

bhazard said:


> Got the Swing EC1 in today. Going to give it a run through later.


I am curious do you have any other cheap triple driver to compare them with


----------



## bhazard

thomas de brito said:


> I am curious do you have any other cheap triple driver to compare them with


 
 DT2+


----------



## bhazard

OOTB, the Swing EC1 sounds a little better than the DT2+. The EC1 sounds similar to what my DT2+ sounds like when EQ is used.
  
 Early impressions are that they are on the same level of sound, but won't be knocking off giants above $100 anytime soon. Both are daily driver quality though, far better than the Xiaomi sets or so around the same price.
  
 Vocals come through quite well, treble seems extended, but there are peaks and dips I have to still determine, along with some burn in just in case.


----------



## bhazard

I'm with Peter on the EC1.
  
 It is very impressive for the price. I'd choose it over the DT2+ as of now, although both are similar. The EC1 has a better rounded signature.


----------



## ksatayboy

Does using a dap like the shan ling m1 on a ec1 improve the sound quality compared to using my phone (s7edge)?

After reading so much I think I'm gonna grab the ec1 over the dt2 plus!
Sorry for noob qns cuz I'm new. Thanks!


----------



## doggiemom

smy1 said:


> Is penon audio a good seller?
> 
> Might pull the trigger on the cayin i5


 

 I ordered a custom cable and some tips from them and all went well.


----------



## bhazard

Got this in today, the Audbos DB-02.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/AUDBOS-Isolating-Earphones-Headphones-Earbuds/dp/B01NACLDSE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1481597562&sr=8-2&keywords=audbos
  
 I knew it looked familiar... seems to be the HLSX (Magaosi) BK-50, but at a bit higher price.
  
 Not bad, not bad at all. It's competing with the EC1 > DT2+ > BK-50. All three are pretty awesome for ~$35 iems.


----------



## Lurk650

ksatayboy said:


> Does using a dap like the shan ling m1 on a ec1 improve the sound quality compared to using my phone (s7edge)?
> 
> After reading so much I think I'm gonna grab the ec1 over the dt2 plus!
> Sorry for noob qns cuz I'm new. Thanks!




I'd imagine so, I have the same phone and it's mediocre


----------



## bhazard

ksatayboy said:


> Does using a dap like the shan ling m1 on a ec1 improve the sound quality compared to using my phone (s7edge)?
> 
> After reading so much I think I'm gonna grab the ec1 over the dt2 plus!
> Sorry for noob qns cuz I'm new. Thanks!


 
 Not a fan of DAPs, but they would make anything sound better than the S7.
  
 The trick is to get a phone like the Axon 7 with a nice built in DAC. Less hassle to carry around, updated software, choice, etc.


----------



## Skullophile

ksatayboy said:


> Does using a dap like the shan ling m1 on a ec1 improve the sound quality compared to using my phone (s7edge)?
> 
> After reading so much I think I'm gonna grab the ec1 over the dt2 plus!
> Sorry for noob qns cuz I'm new. Thanks!


 
 I have the M1, sound is decent but the U.I lets it down in my opinion. It's not a touchscreen and one hand operation is really almost impossible.
 Sounds like a decent smartphone or something like a Sansa Fuze+ or Clip+. Also don't get me started on the scroll wheel of the M1.
 My Fiio X5 has a better DAC and amp section and then my LH V2+ has a better DAC than the Fiio. Unless you are using IEMS that are super revealing
 or need massive amounts of power you'll probably not notice the difference unless youre doing critical listening with those iems, which I doubt anyone is.
 Corksniff!!!


----------



## SWLIU

bhazard said:


> OOTB, the Swing EC1 sounds a little better than the DT2+. The EC1 sounds similar to what my DT2+ sounds like when EQ is used.
> 
> Early impressions are that they are on the same level of sound, but won't be knocking off giants above $100 anytime soon. Both are daily driver quality though, far better than the Xiaomi sets or so around the same price.
> 
> Vocals come through quite well, treble seems extended, but there are peaks and dips I have to still determine, along with some burn in just in case.




My ec1 had a major problem with channel imbalance, and after 100+ hours of burn-in, the problem still persisted, I was so disappointed I ended up throwing them away...


----------



## bhazard

swliu said:


> My ec1 had a major problem with channel imbalance, and after 100+ hours of burn-in, the problem still persisted, I was so disappointed I ended up throwing them away...


 
 Were you a part of the first batch at the beginning of last month? They stopped selling them initially because of quality issues in that batch.
  
 Why throw away though? I'm sure you could have easily gotten a replacement.


----------



## SWLIU

bhazard said:


> Were you a part of the first batch at the beginning of last month? They stopped selling them initially because of quality issues in that batch.
> 
> Why throw away though? I'm sure you could have easily gotten a replacement.




Spent way too much time fixing the problem in various ways and when all failed, contacted the seller and they asked me to send the pair back to them from US to China and pay the postage myself. Just didn't want to waste time dealing with this.


----------



## ksatayboy

swliu said:


> Spent way too much time fixing the problem in various ways and when all failed, contacted the seller and they asked me to send the pair back to them from US to China and pay the postage myself. Just didn't want to waste time dealing with this.





Woa. I wanted to buy from a local seller but he has no warranty coverage too.


I'm scared that the same thing will happen to me


----------



## DBaldock9

smy1 said:


> Is penon audio a good seller?
> 
> Might pull the trigger on the cayin i5


 
 Penon a good seller, I just got a good deal on the LZ A4 earphones.
 .
 One suggestion, before you place your order - Contact them, either on AliExpress or on their website, and ask if they're offering any Specials or Discounts for Head-Fi Forum Members. It could save you some money on the products, or on the faster shipping options.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## ksatayboy

skullophile said:


> I have the M1, sound is decent but the U.I lets it down in my opinion. It's not a touchscreen and one hand operation is really almost impossible.
> Sounds like a decent smartphone or something like a Sansa Fuze+ or Clip+. Also don't get me started on the scroll wheel of the M1.
> My Fiio X5 has a better DAC and amp section and then my LH V2+ has a better DAC than the Fiio. Unless you are using IEMS that are super revealing
> or need massive amounts of power you'll probably not notice the difference unless youre doing critical listening with those iems, which I doubt anyone is.
> Corksniff!!!




I'll be using budget iems like kz zst , ec1 and maybe the dt2 + . Do u think it will improve the sound quality? If not I'm not gonna buy cuz I'm kinda on a budget.


----------



## VinceHill24

I received my Xiaomi Pro HD today and it was so good even without burn-in OOTB. Bass was good, tight and fast, just lacking in quantity for me to bring life back to my playlist so i did the suggested mod by Hifichris and now I'm happy tapping my feet listening to my playlist full of kpop and edm. It is definitely the best of all Xiaomi's headphones i've heard, much better than its predecessor which sounds muddy. It's somewhat W shaped sound signature, treble is crisp and clear without being harsh. Midrange is quite forward unlike the DT2+ which i've been with few days back and it sounds good with female vocals. Bass without mod sounds light but is tight and well controlled. After the bass mod, you'll notice increased in bass quantity but remains tight and other frequencies are not affected as well. 

Just early impressions but its already very excellent for its price which makes me wonder why it's not talked about more over here. It's cheaper than DT2+ but IMO it's better.


----------



## peter123

ksatayboy said:


> I'll be using budget iems like kz zst , ec1 and maybe the dt2 + . Do u think it will improve the sound quality? If not I'm not gonna buy cuz I'm kinda on a budget.




I love the design of the M1 and it sounds natural albeit not super refined to my ears. At $100 it's a very solid offering imo. It will of course not outperform devices costing 3-5 times as much but still very solid for its price. That being said I'd rather buy a $100 iem than a DAP at the same price for a $30 iem. As always ymmw......


----------



## CoiL

vincehill24 said:


> I received my Xiaomi Pro HD today and it was so good even without burn-in OOTB. Bass was good, tight and fast, just lacking in quantity for me to bring life back to my playlist so i did the suggested mod by Hifichris and now I'm happy tapping my feet listening to my playlist full of kpop and edm. It is definitely the best of all Xiaomi's headphones i've heard, much better than its predecessor which sounds muddy. It's somewhat W shaped sound signature, treble is crisp and clear without being harsh. Midrange is quite forward unlike the DT2+ which i've been with few days back and it sounds good with female vocals. Bass without mod sounds light but is tight and well controlled. After the bass mod, you'll notice increased in bass quantity but remains tight and other frequencies are not affected as well.
> 
> Just early impressions but its already very excellent for its price which makes me wonder why it's not talked about more over here. It's cheaper than DT2+ but IMO it's better.


 
 What did You do to mod the bass?


----------



## VinceHill24

coil said:


> What did You do to mod the bass?



It was just some simple tape mod to cover the vent hole just beside the nozzle. You can refer HifiChris review for some details. I ended up using a small round shape tape that's usually used in earphone DIY instead of normal cellophane tape as i believe it still allow some air to pass which is better after i've tried the cello tape. The more you cover the more bass you'll have i think
Here's his review.



hifichris said:


> (Let's hope the Google translator got the next phrase right
> 
> 这是我对的评价 Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD: http://www.head-fi.org/products/xiaomi-mi-hybrid-pro-hd/reviews/17549


----------



## Hainnes

Hi this is my first post in this forum so please be carefull with me, if this is the wrong thread for my question. 

I am using a Brainwavz R1 as my daily driver for over 3 years now, but it seems like the cable on the left side is going to break. I really like the the sound of the R1 mostly the massive bass and he relatively good sound stage. Since they are not getting produced anymore I'm in search for something new which costs not more than 80$.I hope you can give me some suggestions.


----------



## TwoPalms

hainnes said:


> Hi this is my first post in this forum so please be carefull with me, if this is the wrong thread for my question.
> 
> I am using a Brainwavz R1 as my daily driver for over 3 years now, but it seems like the cable on the left side is going to break. I really like the the sound of the R1 mostly the massive bass and he relatively good sound stage. Since they are not getting produced anymore I'm in search for something new which costs not more than 80$.I hope you can give me some suggestions.



2016 Fever Level Arriva CKS1100 HIFI In-ear Earbud Sound Isolating Legendary Performance Headsets With Enhanced Bass Earphone
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32709462643/32709462643.html 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Vidal

hainnes said:


> Hi this is my first post in this forum so please be carefull with me, if this is the wrong thread for my question.
> 
> I am using a Brainwavz R1 as my daily driver for over 3 years now, but it seems like the cable on the left side is going to break. I really like the the sound of the R1 mostly the massive bass and he relatively good sound stage. Since they are not getting produced anymore I'm in search for something new which costs not more than 80$.I hope you can give me some suggestions.


 
  
 There's lots to choose from for less than half that price, the ones with good bass: -
  
 * BK50
 * **** 4in1
 * Tennmak Banjo
 * Xiaomi HD Pro (see comments about bass/vent)


----------



## Djsenjaya

Ask my friend on China to bought this. Have to wait early February for him to return to try this iem.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Originally Posted by *Hainnes* 



 Hi this is my first post in this forum so please be carefull with me, if this is the wrong thread for my question.

 I am using a Brainwavz R1 as my daily driver for over 3 years now, but it seems like the cable on the left side is going to break. I really like the the sound of the R1 mostly the massive bass and he relatively good sound stage. Since they are not getting produced anymore I'm in search for something new which costs not more than 80$.I hope you can give me some suggestions.
  
 Quote:


vidal said:


> There's lots to choose from for less than half that price, the ones with good bass: -
> 
> * BK50
> * **** 4in1
> ...


 
 in addition to the above recs, at the top of your budget the musicmaker tk12 would fit your criteria


----------



## halcyon

Thanks for the wonderful thread. I've been reading it - although it's too long to read and understand all (one has to jump back and forth to Aliexpress.com and back).
  
 I'm looking for:
  
  - *deep inserting *IEM with maximum *isolation *(no iphone style buds or shallow inserting big-housing IEMs)
  - *non-metal housing* (live above arctic circle and can tell you that inserting metal into your ear at -22F/-30C) is no fun
  - has a decent inline *microphone*
* - below 40USD* (this is a daily phone use IEM, I already have several hundred dollar multi-driver IEM headphones w/o mic, so don't need a competitor for those)
  - no bassport and otherwise *non-sound leaking*
  - *good bass *response (deep, not flabby, takes EQing bass up well, without distorting)
  - ideally compatible with *comply *foams (for better isolation)

 I've already tried Joyroom JRE-109 (metal housing, shallow to medium insert, smallest silicone buds are way too big) and Rock Nano Zircon (finicky with insertion, not enough isolation, not deep enough insertion).

 Any experiences what to try, what not to buy?

 BTW, it's difficult to search this thread, because many manufacturers and models are 2-3 letter names, which are unsearchable.

 I'm now *looking at*:

*KZ ZST* (balanced armature + dynamic, plastic, no bass port, semi-deep inserting?) $20
*Moxpad X6* (dynamic driver, may have a tiny bassport, but directed towards head, perhaps a little leakage, resin mold) $18
*QKZ DM800 *(looks like single dynamic driver) $18
*KZ ZS3* (may not be very deep inserting, 2016 version looks like non-metal housing?) $18-$25

 And already *ruled out*:
  
*SWING EC1 *(aluminium, has bass-ports)
*KZ ZS1/ ZS2 *(bass ports, leaks sound)
*KZ ATE *S (bass port, leaks sound)
*KZ ZN1* (again, big leaky bass ports)
*Arriva CKS990* (looks like a cheap sony knock off with identical moulding, I have the sony's and they are shallow inserting)
  

 Any comments are welcome, thanks!


----------



## snip3r77

Anyone can help to recommend

1) Hybrid BA + DD
2 ) > $20 
3) Balanced but a tad to the fun/bass side
4 ) Sub - bass is a must
5 ) Good isolation
6) Cable exchange ( optional )

Thanks


----------



## B9Scrambler

snip3r77 said:


> Anyone can help to recommend
> 
> 1) Hybrid BA + DD
> 2 ) > $20
> ...


 
  
 Not many options at that price. KZ ZST hybrid would be the closest thing I can think of. Definitely hits the required price. Has a removable cable. Isolation is okay and sub-bass is great. Not the most balanced thing in the world but it's certainly fun.


----------



## Holypal

Buy it or not?  Looks unreal...


----------



## Thomas De Brito

holypal said:


> Buy it or not?  Looks unreal...


got myself a pair shipping is expensive to Europe but for the price they might not send it and refund everyone.


----------



## notamethlab

hainnes said:


> Hi this is my first post in this forum so please be carefull with me, if this is the wrong thread for my question.
> 
> I am using a Brainwavz R1 as my daily driver for over 3 years now, but it seems like the cable on the left side is going to break. I really like the the sound of the R1 mostly the massive bass and he relatively good sound stage. Since they are not getting produced anymore I'm in search for something new which costs not more than 80$.I hope you can give me some suggestions.




Musicmaker TK12
Tennmak Crazy Cello
Tennmak Pro


----------



## Holypal

thomas de brito said:


> got myself a pair shipping is expensive to Europe but for the price they might not send it and refund everyone.


 
  
 Ya, $30 for shipping.


----------



## Saoshyant

If Whiplash is actually selling that for that little, sign me right up.  Free shipping to me, and delayed paypal payment, so why not give it a shot.  Worst comes to worst I wasted 2 minutes.
  
 Also, on the Shanling M1 discussion.  For a standalone player, I find it really quite enjoyable, plus it can act as a transport for better dac/amps if you decide to upgrade along those lines.  I'm not horribly experienced with a variety of daps unlike others here, but I find it to be just about everything I could want given it's size and capabilities.  I just need to look into a battery replacement for my Chord Mojo as mine apparently is quite shot, otherwise I'd have one great portable stack.
  
@snip3r77 I just got in the colorful version of KZ ZST, and it hits all your requirements except I wouldn't call this balanced.  It's certainly fun however.


----------



## hoerlurar

Quote:


snip3r77 said:


> Anyone can help to recommend
> 
> 1) Hybrid BA + DD
> 2 ) > $20
> ...


 


b9scrambler said:


> Not many options at that price. KZ ZST hybrid would be the closest thing I can think of. Definitely hits the required price. Has a removable cable. Isolation is okay and sub-bass is great. Not the most balanced thing in the world but it's certainly fun.


 
  
 He says > $20, which means his price range is over $20; so $20+.
 (not sure if he actually means under 20 bucks, otherwise he should probably have some kind of max limit)


----------



## SuperMAG

I suggest urbanfun as its highly rated around here as balanced hybrid.


----------



## snip3r77

b9scrambler said:


> Not many options at that price. KZ ZST hybrid would be the closest thing I can think of. Definitely hits the required price. Has a removable cable. Isolation is okay and sub-bass is great. Not the most balanced thing in the world but it's certainly fun.







hoerlurar said:


> Quote:
> 
> He says > $20, which means his price range is over $20; so $20+.
> (not sure if he actually means under 20 bucks, otherwise he should probably have some kind of max limit)




Budget is flexy... Above $20 which leaves us even better option. Didn't want to touch sub $20 as I have an incoming Tennmak Pro.
Sorry for the confusion if any.


----------



## To.M

I should have Urbanfun this week and I will be able to say a few words about them vs ZST and also Kinera BD05


----------



## Lurk650

swliu said:


> Spent way too much time fixing the problem in various ways and when all failed, contacted the seller and they asked me to send the pair back to them from US to China and pay the postage myself. Just didn't want to waste time dealing with this.




Yeah you pay shipping up front and they should reimburse you.


----------



## trivium911

Review is up for the 1More Dual Hybrids
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-eo323-dual-driver-in-ear-headphones-with-in-line-microphone-and-remote-multi-unit/reviews/17566


----------



## B9Scrambler

hoerlurar said:


> Quote:
> 
> He says > $20, which means his price range is over $20; so $20+.
> (not sure if he actually means under 20 bucks, otherwise he should probably have some kind of max limit)


 
  
 Oops! My b, haha.


----------



## Jbmorrey

Quick question, so I currently have a few of these Chinese IEM's and need to order some new foam tips, I currently have the KZ ZST, Ostry KC06a, and another that I am unsure of, but has the same size nozzle as the others, what size Foam tips should I be looking for? I don't have any owners manuals for any of these as I got them used.
  
 Thanks so much!
  
 James


----------



## boblauer

jbmorrey said:


> Quick question, so I currently have a few of these Chinese IEM's and need to order some new foam tips, I currently have the KZ ZST, Ostry KC06a, and another that I am unsure of, but has the same size nozzle as the others, what size Foam tips should I be looking for? I don't have any owners manuals for any of these as I got them used.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> James




For the KZ get their foam tips sold under KZ acoustic name. They work well, if you want silicon again the KZ brand star tips which are very inexpensive. Both on AE


----------



## kauljp

holypal said:


> Buy it or not?  Looks unreal...


 
 Did the order go through for those of you that tried


----------



## Thomas De Brito

kauljp said:


> Did the order go through for those of you that tried


too early to tell maybe by the end of the week we will know


----------



## Jbmorrey

boblauer said:


> For the KZ get their foam tips sold under KZ acoustic name. They work well, if you want silicon again the KZ brand star tips which are very inexpensive. Both on AE


 

 Well, I am looking at some foam tips on Amazon, and they state that they are 5mm, I am wondering what is the size that I should be looking for when it comes to these Chinese IEM's, seems like they share a pretty common nozzle size.
  
 James


----------



## loomisjohnson

james, the 5mm should work--i believe there what comply calls the t-400 size.


----------



## leobigfield

halcyon said:


> Thanks for the wonderful thread. I've been reading it - although it's too long to read and understand all (one has to jump back and forth to Aliexpress.com and back).
> 
> I'm looking for:
> 
> ...




Fidue A31s are made of plastic, not vented so very good isolation and no leakage, has a mic and come with some really deep insertion tips.


----------



## B9Scrambler

leobigfield said:


> Fidue A31s are made of plastic, not vented so very good isolation and no leakage, has a mic and come with some really deep insertion tips.




Great recommendation! Totally forgot about those.

halcyon ZST is loaded with ports, including two big ones between the back plate and main body. Isolation is merely average.


----------



## mochill

leobigfield said:


> halcyon said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the wonderful thread. I've been reading it - although it's too long to read and understand all (one has to jump back and forth to Aliexpress.com and back).
> ...


 the is tiny as well


----------



## hakuzen

i've received and measured 2 new pairs of Vivo XE800, this time from Beteran. also "legit", of course.
 these were shipped and delivered more than double faster then the others (they used DHL Global Mail; i paid for Singapore Post):
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-Authentic-Vivo-XE800-In-Ear-HiFi-Sound-Stereo-In-Ear-Earphones-Earbuds-with-Mic/32716543235.html
 less than $15, the best option IMO, considering the chosen post carrier (few extra bucks).


----------



## Lurk650

In case somebody is interested. Selling my X3ii by itself 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/828918/fiio-x3ii


----------



## vapman

lurk650 said:


> In case somebody is interested. Selling my X3ii by itself
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/828918/fiio-x3ii


 
 Has it been replaced by a new DAP?


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> Has it been replaced by a new DAP?




Yes, I got the Opus#1 about a week ago. Have this listed along with my Oppo HA2 as a combo for $380 but got no bites together so I'm trying to sell each separately now


----------



## 1clearhead

nipit said:


> anyone heard magaosi k3?


 
    Quote:


twinacstacks said:


> I have the original K1. They are very good but had technical (QC) issues. I was sent a second pair when the first quit working, then AK and other sellers stopped carrying the K1. I'm assuming the K3 is an upgraded version with flaws removed. I will have to wait and see what happens before I would purchase them, as they are fairly spendy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
    Quote:


nipit said:


> Well K1 and K3 should be different, K1 has same drivers as ubranfun, k3 knowles 30017 dual ba + dynamic.
> seller shipped me K3 instead of K1, I'll share my impressions if no one else shares theirs by the time they arrive.


 
  
 MaGaosi decided to send me the K3 as well. Let's see if they live up to their price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....By the way, they do have a nice look to them.


----------



## guiffre

twopalms said:


> senzer real photo


 
  
 really intrigued by these. what are your initial impressions?


----------



## guiffre

my apologies for the repeat posting above. can't seem to delete it.


----------



## 1clearhead

If anyone's interested in the *MaGaosi M3*, you can get them on Amazon.com
  
  
 Below is the link......
https://www.amazon.com/MaGaosi-Metallic-Earphones-Monitors-Earbuds/dp/B01MQES24D/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481678857&sr=8-1&keywords=magaosi+m3
  
  
 PS. I personally think they're a step above the URBANFUN's.


----------



## mochill

Damn,just got a great deal on the auglar gr1


----------



## RedJohn456

You know, if someone had blind folded me and asked me to listen to the LZ A4 for the first time (without telling me what it was) and had asked me to guess the price based only on SQ - I would EASILY say $600-700 CAD. 
  
 I am gonna call it now,* LZ A4 is the first chinese iem to be truly TOTL at a stupidly low price*. Best iem of the year for me by far!!
  
 I have owned a few so called TOTL iems in his hobby and I am not one prone to hyperbole but the LZ A4 is performing at such a high level it is about as* end game* as it gets. Just makes me laugh that we are getting all this at 200 USD (which is peanuts compared to what the big boys are charging.)
  
 People need to stop buying multiple budget iems and go for the A4 in one go lol. What a time to be in the game


----------



## mochill

Gr07x


----------



## mochill

Penon audio is having a bid for Christmas and New years

http://stores.ebay.com/Penon-HiFi/_i.html?rt=nc&LH_Auction=1&_sid=1488931885&_trksid=p4634.c0.m309


----------



## Niyologist

mochill said:


> Penon audio is having a bid for Christmas and New years
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Penon-HiFi/_i.html?rt=nc&LH_Auction=1&_sid=1488931885&_trksid=p4634.c0.m309




I lost the bid for the AP100. I'm losing the bid for the AX60. I'm not wealthy enough to win these bids easily.


----------



## mochill

Go for the hum


----------



## Niyologist

mochill said:


> Go for the hum




That might be a bit risky. The battery life is only up to 6 hours and the Android OS is outdated. I could ask someone to upgrade it a bit further.


----------



## mochill

The sound should be awesome though


----------



## kauljp

redjohn456 said:


> You know, if someone had blind folded me and asked me to listen to the LZ A4 for the first time (without telling me what it was) and had asked me to guess the price based only on SQ - I would EASILY say $600-700 CAD.
> 
> I am gonna call it now,* LZ A4 is the first chinese iem to be truly TOTL at a stupidly low price*. Best iem of the year for me by far!!
> 
> ...


 
 I am glad you are enjoying these sir, Just one question, how are these compared to the swIII. I have to get one between these two and need some advise.


----------



## RedJohn456

kauljp said:


> I am glad you are enjoying these sir, Just one question, how are these compared to the swIII. I have to get one between these two and need some advise.


 
  
@TwinACStacks is the man to ask, he has the SWIII and A4 too I think.


----------



## Niyologist

redjohn456 said:


> @TwinACStacks
> is the man to ask, he has the SWIII and A4 too I think.




Is the A4 really that Top Tier?


----------



## bolmeteus

Hey there people. Not sure if this is exactly the right thread to post on, but I was looking for durable MMCX to 3.5mm cables for my SE215. 
 Nothing too much on the snake-oil,snake-skin side, I am perfectly happy with good cable suggestions from Chinese companies below 50$! TIA


----------



## peter123

bolmeteus said:


> Hey there people. Not sure if this is exactly the right thread to post on, but I was looking for durable MMCX to 3.5mm cables for my SE215.
> Nothing too much on the snake-oil,snake-skin side, I am perfectly happy with good cable suggestions from Chinese companies below 50$! TIA




The LZ A3 upgrade cable.


----------



## HiFiChris

My Brainwavz B150 review is online:​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-b150/reviews/17575​  ​  ​  
 ​


----------



## rockingthearies

Since Christmas is coming, recommending Feliz Navidad by Michael Buble and Thalia. Listening with my Crazy Cello and LG V20 must say my body is moving along with the beat!


----------



## yantidote

Hi guys, what would you recommend for earphones below 80 to 100? I already have the TFZ series 5 but I don't really like the sound signature. Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Lurk650

yantidote said:


> Hi guys, what would you recommend for earphones below 80 to 100? I already have the TFZ series 5 but I don't really like the sound signature. Thanks in advance for the help




MusicMaker TK12


----------



## Hisoundfi

yantidote said:


> Hi guys, what would you recommend for earphones below 80 to 100? I already have the TFZ series 5 but I don't really like the sound signature. Thanks in advance for the help


What do you dislike about the series 5?


----------



## snip3r77

Still need some pointers 



snip3r77 said:


> Anyone can help to recommend
> 
> 1) Hybrid BA + DD
> 2 ) > $20
> ...


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> Still need some pointers


 
 Moni One
 Musicmaker TK12/TK13


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Moni One
> Musicmaker TK12/TK13




Well TK12S, 13 has nonremovable cables. 

Very much though I'd suggest the Moni One


----------



## Robert Turnbull

Hi guys! To those who have the DT2+ .. what tips are you using? I seem to have an over abundance of bass.. drowns out the mids and treble. I tried the spin fits and it just increased the bass! I tone tested my pair and it goes to 17k easily.. its just the bass seems 2x the level of the mids + treble.


----------



## Tonx

robert turnbull said:


> Hi guys! To those who have the DT2+ .. what tips are you using? I seem to have an over abundance of bass.. drowns out the mids and treble. I tried the spin fits and it just increased the bass! I tone tested my pair and it goes to 17k easily.. its just the bass seems 2x the level of the mids + treble.


 
 Try some wide-bored tips. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/3660#post_13052728


----------



## Joong

With mic, sound quality is generally inferior to one without mic?


----------



## crabdog

joong said:


> With mic, sound quality is generally inferior to one without mic?


 
 It's the same.


----------



## Joong

Thanks lot


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Guys, check this out. I dunno if I need another amp, but this is just weird enough to be cool:
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Newest-AUGLAR-GR-1-HIFI-AMP-Discrete-Class-Portable-Earphone-HIFI-Mini-Amplifier-Free-Shipping/119089_32779005710.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.RmSft9
  








 TWIN


----------



## toddy0191

robert turnbull said:


> Hi guys! To those who have the DT2+ .. what tips are you using? I seem to have an over abundance of bass.. drowns out the mids and treble. I tried the spin fits and it just increased the bass! I tone tested my pair and it goes to 17k easily.. its just the bass seems 2x the level of the mids + treble.




I wear them up and even though the nozzles are angled they are comfortable inserted deeply when up. Using foams and dont find the bass overwhelming


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Guys, check this out. I dunno if I need another amp, but this is just weird enough to be cool:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Newest-AUGLAR-GR-1-HIFI-AMP-Discrete-Class-Portable-Earphone-HIFI-Mini-Amplifier-Free-Shipping/119089_32779005710.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.RmSft9
> 
> TWIN




You're a day late Keith, Crab posted already and Mochill already ordered I believe.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> You're a day late Keith, Crab posted already and Mochill already ordered I believe.


 





 And HERE I thought I was bad....  You guys must *live* on the computer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> And HERE I thought I was bad....  You guys must *live* on the computer.
> 
> TWIN




Damn smart phones make everything too convenient. I would have spent way less on earphones if I could only buy from a computer


----------



## TwinACStacks

mochill said:


> Damn,just got a great deal on the auglar gr1


 






 How in the hell did you get this this fast? the Sellers just emailed me, oh Crap..... Yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Day late dollar short.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> If anyone's interested in the *MaGaosi M3*, you can get them on Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Below is the link......
> ...


 





 I really like these Clear. They remind me of an IEM version of Senn. HD650 Cans. A little veiled, Laid Back and quite enjoyable. My wife claimed possession of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shes a bit of a basshead.  I was supposed to do a Review but the seller who graciously sent me the sample stopped carrying them and the K1 as well.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

niyologist said:


> Is the A4 really that Top Tier?


 





 YEP. The SWIII is more precise, the LZA4 is more listenable for long periods. It is *THAT good.*  Plus You can customize the sound Via an extensive filter array. You can't do that with an SWIII.
  
 I hate to say It but it could be the successor to the SWIII in my collection.
  
  
 Simply Stellar, and it gets better with Burn in.  Plus I threw on my solid silver cables and it improved focus even more.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> YEP. The SWIII is more precise, the LZA4 is more listenable for long periods. It is *THAT good.*  Plus You can customize the sound Via an extensive filter array. You can't do that with an SWIII.
> 
> I hate to say It but it could be the successor to the SWIII in my collection.
> 
> ...




Reminds me I need to put my cheap silver plated cable on


----------



## mochill

twinacstacks said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Damn,just got a great deal on the auglar gr1
> ...


I'm too quick


----------



## VinceHill24

robert turnbull said:


> Hi guys! To those who have the DT2+ .. what tips are you using? I seem to have an over abundance of bass.. drowns out the mids and treble. I tried the spin fits and it just increased the bass! I tone tested my pair and it goes to 17k easily.. its just the bass seems 2x the level of the mids + treble.


Wide bore tip helps but the DT2+ IMO needs EQ to sound good. I followed Bhazard EQ setting and yeah now they're much better to be my daily driver otherwise i find it too much bass and too recessed midrange.


----------



## docentore

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Guys, check this out. I dunno if I need another amp, but this is just weird enough to be cool:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Newest-AUGLAR-GR-1-HIFI-AMP-Discrete-Class-Portable-Earphone-HIFI-Mini-Amplifier-Free-Shipping/119089_32779005710.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.RmSft9
> 
> ...


 
 Only if you feel that your boombox doesn't give you enough juice


----------



## wastan

snip3r77 said:


> Still need some pointers




Do you mean more than $20 or less than $20? There's tons of things above 20, under 20 you're looking at urbanfun or KZ ZST though I wouldn't say urbanfun delivers exactly the kind of bass you're looking for. The **** 4in1 is only a couple dollars more so I'd recommend that.


----------



## yantidote

hisoundfi said:


> What do you dislike about the series 5?




I guess that it's too bassy for me.


----------



## Lurk650

yantidote said:


> I guess that it's too bassy for me.




Haven't heard em but they are supposed to be the least bassy of the bunch, the Series 1 is overwhelming, the 3 series is better but still a bit much, so I can kind of imagine that never where the 5 is at. I owned the 1 and now own the 3.

The Moni One I believe will suit you very well.


----------



## To.M

snip3r77 said:


> Still need some pointers




I can recommend what I got a few hours ago, KINERA BD005, the first impressions after a 2-hour burn-in are very positive! Big soundstage, good separation, clarity and detail, isolation is better than with KZ ZST, a nice addition to the slowly growing collection


----------



## misteral201103

rockingthearies said:


> Since Christmas is coming, recommending Feliz Navidad by Michael Buble and Thalia. Listening with my Crazy Cello and LG V20 must say my body is moving along with the beat!


 
  
 I recently got hold of the Nat King Cole 'Christmas Song' album on flac. While I might not listen to the whole thing, the eponymous first track is just gorgeous. So well recorded and mastered - makes me want to research and see what they used back then.


----------



## slowpickr

mochill said:


> I'm too quick




That's what she said .


----------



## DBaldock9

to.m said:


> I can recommend what I got a few hours ago, KINERA BD005, the first impressions after a 2-hour burn-in are very positive! Big soundstage, good separation, clarity and detail, isolation is better than with KZ ZST, a nice addition to the slowly growing collection


 
 I recently ordered and received the "2016 New Kinera BA05" (USD $19.10) and the "2016 DIY DD3 Double Unit Moving Iron Hybrid Dynamic Balance Armature" (USD $23.23 - $24.16) earphones - and they appear to be the exact same item, except for having different labels, "KINERA" & "OKCSC" on their sides.
  
 It looks like the BD005 and BA05 have nearly identical specs, except for the impedance (BD005 = 22Ω ; BA05 = 12Ω)
 BD005 - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Kinera-Bd005-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-Dynamic-with-1BA-Hybrid-HIFI-DIY-Earphone-With-MMCX/1922340_32779040197.html
 BA05 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Kinera-BA05-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-Dynamic-with-1-BA-Hybrid-HIFI-DIY-Earphone/32750398448.html
  
 I'm quite impressed with the sound quality, especially considering their low price.
 With them connected with a balanced cable to my DP-X1 (Digital Filter: Sharp), and no other EQ, or with an unbalanced cable to my iFi Micro iDSD (also no EQ) - The Bass response goes really low, without being boomy; the Midrange (vocals / acoustic guitars) are balanced & smooth; and the Treble is clear and detailed, but not quite as prominent as some of my "V shaped" earphones (like the Senfers).
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## bhazard

Auglamour makes some very good gear. They just haven't made a jaw dropper that i know of yet.
  
 That amp looks great though.


----------



## Lurk650

That amp looks humongous lol


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> That amp looks humongous lol



Just looks the same size as a cassette in one of the pics


----------



## bhazard

I think I'm going to call it now, the Audbos DB-02 (probable BK50) sounds better than the DT2+. Without EQ, the DT2+ is too bloated and recessed, while the DB's shine (no eq). KZ Starlined tips. Fun, energetic, slightly bright, but nice detail.
  
 My Swing EC1 may also have a slight channel imbalance. Will have to measure.


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Haven't heard em but they are supposed to be the least bassy of the bunch, the Series 1 is overwhelming, the 3 series is better but still a bit much, so I can kind of imagine that never where the 5 is at. I owned the 1 and now own the 3.
> 
> The Moni One I believe will suit you very well.


 
 i heard from the seller whom i bought series 1, that all the TFZ series carries the same signature, warmth and energetic bass section.. so if you cant take series 1, then the rest of the series might not suits you as it is tuned similarly with different material and maybe slightly variations..


----------



## Skullophile

My initial impressions of The Gleam Handwork Design 8ba per side. AKA DZ8
  
 I've been listening to the DZ8's a lot and they are very, very nice. 2 BA drivers that deliver amazingly textured and slamless, fatigue free bass that is tight like
 your average 2 BA like ATH-02 or Rockit Sounds R50 etc. There is no mid bass bloat and mid-bass and sub-bass levels sound really even. Sub bass extension dosn't go as low as SW3
 or push any air but does great for BA bass. Say if SW3 sub bass goes down to 30HZ then it sounds like the DZ8'S bass goes down to 70 or 80HZ if I were to guess.
 2 Mid drivers that at this stage does not make the mids forward or recessed to my ears. Not slightly forward like the DZ9. 
 Sibilance is nowhere to be heard with these or the DZ9's. 2 BA for highs and 2 BA's for ultra highs, the highs, like the mids don't sound enhanced or recessed and extend well.
 Never sounding harsh, they are polite but not lacking. Detail levels are off the charts from bass to highs and soundstage is very large with separation and imaging killer as well.
 Definately soundstage size is amongst the biggest I've heard, especially height.
 This iem is another winner like the DZ9, very similar technical levels and the main difference is the mids not as forward as DZ9 and the BA bass of DZ8 has no slam which makes 
 listening for hours easy as warm American pie. DZ8 is not warm and smooth and not cool or clinical sounding. Just clean and transparent, so much so that you could test DAC's with them.
 No dips or peaks that I can hear. I'm cooking up a review of the DZ8's but I am very impressed with Gleam Handwork Design its 2/2 so far.


----------



## mochill

slowpickr said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > I'm too quick
> ...


indeed she did


----------



## Lurk650

akmola lola said:


> i heard from the seller whom i bought series 1, that all the TFZ series carries the same signature, warmth and energetic bass section.. so if you cant take series 1, then the rest of the series might not suits you as it is tuned similarly with different material and maybe slightly variations..




Listening to the 3 and going off memory from the 1, bass seemed a tad less intrusive in the sig


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Just looks the same size as a cassette in one of the pics




The Docentore pic makes it look big to me. The big volume Knob would scare me of a quick jump in volume. My E12 killed my ears a couple times


----------



## Akmola Lola

lurk650 said:


> Listening to the 3 and going off memory from the 1, bass seemed a tad less intrusive in the sig


 
  
 i can imagine so from your write up, but after buying S1, i dont plan on getting the other series, which is priced higher. but i saw that they improved the cable for 1S ver which is good..


----------



## crabdog

akmola lola said:


> i can imagine so from your write up, but after buying S1, i dont plan on getting the other series, which is priced higher. but i saw that they improved the cable for 1S ver which is good..


 
 The Balance 2M sounds fantastic imo.


----------



## Akmola Lola

crabdog said:


> The Balance 2M sounds fantastic imo.


 
 glad to hear that, i just read your review tbh.. quite interesting, but on that price mark i am aiming for Shockwave III and nothing else haha.. still cant get it yet.. plus my FFXV UCE just hit my wallet like a napalm emptying it haha


----------



## hoerlurar

bhazard said:


> Auglamour makes some very good gear. They just haven't made a jaw dropper that i know of yet.
> 
> That amp looks great though.




There was a review of their earbud rx-1 (i think) on the frontpage, other than that i'm not sure i've seen much reviews or talk about their stuff...


----------



## peter123

hoerlurar said:


> There was a review of their earbud rx-1 (i think) on the frontpage, other than that i'm not sure i've seen much reviews or talk about their stuff...




It was a lot of talk about their IEM's maybe a year or two ago, some reviews as well iirc. I've never tried any myself but from what I've read I'm left with the impression that they were good but not great, this is just from reading though......


----------



## B9Scrambler

bhazard said:


> I think I'm going to call it now, the Audbos DB-02 (probable BK50) sounds better than the DT2+. Without EQ, the DT2+ is too bloated and recessed, while the DB's shine (no eq). KZ Starlined tips. Fun, energetic, slightly bright, but nice detail.
> 
> My Swing EC1 may also have a slight channel imbalance. Will have to measure.




The DB-02 are quite nice. I'll certainly back you on that. Little too much midbass for my preferences but I think it tuned just right for most.


----------



## Tonx

K's 64 Ohm. I'm positively confused


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> The Balance 2M sounds fantastic imo.


when playing DSD tracks, Balance 2M is bad. For your usual mp3 files, Balance 2M is good but does not scale at all with better music source and files.
Cheers.


----------



## Saoshyant

tonx said:


> K's 64 Ohm. I'm positively confused


 
  
 There's nothing about the K 64 that grabbed me.  I went with the silver option, and vocally it feels decent enough, but there's nothing about it that would make me want to use it over other earbuds I have in that price range.


----------



## Tonx

saoshyant said:


> There's nothing about the K 64 that grabbed me.  I went with the silver option, and vocally it feels decent enough, but there's nothing about it that would make me want to use it over other earbuds I have in that price range.


 
 Full sound  without being muddy, with good soundstage and good bass texture, natural vocals slightly forward - pretty nice combination for me.


----------



## Saoshyant

Just did not find it engaging. I'd rather listen to the TY Hi-Z 32.


----------



## frusciantees

Hello guys, 
which better between tennmak pro and denon ah-c700?
I need your advice please 
thanks in advance!

ps. sorry for my bad english


----------



## Niyologist

modjo said:


> Any information about Hidizs EP-3?




I won that bid for the EP3. So I will review it next month.


----------



## crabdog

niyologist said:


> I won that bid for the EP3. So I will review it next month.


 
 Congrats!


----------



## Niyologist

crabdog said:


> Congrats!




Thanks. Only cost me $15 including shipping.


----------



## boblauer

Kind of looks like the KZ ZST. What's the driver config


----------



## Niyologist

boblauer said:


> Kind of looks like the KZ ZST. What's the driver config




10mm Dynamic Driver. It's told that it's on the same level as the Ostry KC06A.


----------



## Hisoundfi

Capsule from 1More:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-capsule-dual-driver-in-ear-headphones-with-in-line-microphone-and-remote/reviews/17586


----------



## TwoPalms

[/IMG]

Crazy senzer arrived. Lucky me. My best buy iem this year.


----------



## Vidal

twopalms said:


> Crazy senzer arrived. Lucky me. My best buy iem this year.


 
  
 Really? How so?


----------



## TwoPalms

First impression, Wide soundstage. Very2 good mid & high. Insane price for $12. Makes my cks1100 sound dull.


----------



## crabdog

twopalms said:


> First impression, Wide soundstage. Very2 good mid & high. Insane price for $12. Makes my cks1100 sound dull.


 
 Ooer might get these instead of the ZST perhaps. In reality though I'll likely end up with both.


----------



## TwoPalms

I think this insane senzer can compete with SA 2DD+2BA. SA 2DD+2BA more focus mid & senzer more warm. SA win a little on high. Both bass are equal. I almost don't believe how $12 single dynamic can be so good.


----------



## toddy0191

twopalms said:


> I think this insane senzer can compete with SA 2DD+2BA. SA 2DD+2BA more fokus mid & senzer more warm. SA win a little on high. Both bass are equal. I almost don't believe how $12 single dynamic can be so good.




Maybe they are the same as the Cellos then. Wounded I didn't buy at $12.

Edit: Still £12.76. Bought!

Will compare to Cellos


----------



## VinceHill24

toddy0191 said:


> Maybe they are the same as the Cellos then. Wounded I didn't buy at $12.
> 
> Edit: Still £12.76. Bought!
> 
> Will compare to Cellos


Your comparison on the both will definitely be interesting. I'm still waiting for the Senzer with the super slow AE shipping. 

I found them on Amazon as well in case anyone wants a faster shipping but don't mind paying more.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/H1-headphone-Microphone-Professional-Smartphone/dp/B01MSP69PY


----------



## loomisjohnson

twopalms said:


> I think this insane senzer can compete with SA 2DD+2BA. SA 2DD+2BA more focus mid & senzer more warm. SA win a little on high. Both bass are equal. I almost don't believe how $12 single dynamic can be so good.


 

 interesting!!! i took a flyer on the senzer as well, tho i didn't really assign high odds to them being a serious player. f these days you can easily find a great sounding iem for $50-$100, but for me anyway the real payoff is finding the dirt cheap gem--i.e. the $13 swing diy ie800 (i guess you'd have to throw the <$20 urbanfun in there as well)


----------



## crabdog

The DZAT DT-05, possibly the sexiest IEM ever has resurfaced but alas I can't name the store. It should show up on all other major sellers within a day or two.


----------



## DikZak

twopalms said:


> Crazy senzer arrived. Lucky me. My best buy iem this year.


 

 Do you have a link?


----------



## TwoPalms

dikzak said:


> Do you have a link?



Senzer High Resolution Heavy Bass In-ear earphone Headphones with Mic 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32773279144/32773279144.html 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## fenodi

twopalms said:


> Senzer High Resolution Heavy Bass In-ear earphone Headphones with Mic
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32773279144/32773279144.html
> (from AliExpress Android)



5Hz-70KHz? Too good to be true..
Anyway,just ordered.. Unlucky comeback read this thread after a few weeks absent lol.. Thanks anyway..


----------



## Hisoundfi

twopalms said:


> Senzer High Resolution Heavy Bass In-ear earphone Headphones with Mic
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32773279144/32773279144.html
> (from AliExpress Android)


 
  


fenodi said:


> 5Hz-70KHz? Too good to be true..
> Anyway,just ordered.. Unlucky comeback read this thread after a few weeks absent lol.. Thanks anyway..


 
 Unless you're a dog, that frequency response doesn't matter. Most people can't hear beyond 17~20kHz, and if we did it would be so high pitched it would be miserable.


----------



## Tonx

My impressions on K's 64 Ohm, if interested:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up/15375#post_13092865


----------



## Tonx

hisoundfi said:


> Unless you're a dog, that frequency response doesn't matter. Most people can't hear beyond 17~20kHz, and if we did it would be so high pitched it would be miserable.


 
 Maybe it's done intentionally in case of dog-attack


----------



## Hisoundfi

tonx said:


> Maybe it's done intentionally in case of dog-attack


 
 I will get them for dog walks then. If I ever get attacked I'll just pop them in the dog's ears and crank the volume up LMAO


----------



## thebigredpolos

crabdog said:


> The DZAT DT-05, possibly the sexiest IEM ever has resurfaced but alas I can't name the store. It should show up on all other major sellers within a day or two.


 
 AK Audio and NiceHCK have them as well now.


----------



## leobigfield

Fully balanced amp for $96 bucks??? O_O That's something impressive!

 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SMSL-SAP-9-Full-Balanced-Headphone-Amplifier/32771334152.html?spm=2114.30010308.8.17.Q6loxf


----------



## fredhubbard2

niyologist said:


> I won that bid for the EP3. So I will review it next month.


 
  
 I'm going to get some of these methinks!


----------



## crabdog

thebigredpolos said:


> AK Audio and NiceHCK have them as well now.


 
 Nice! I'm very tempted but will wait for some early impressions before I buy. Unless I see them more and then...you know can't resist


----------



## thebigredpolos

crabdog said:


> Nice! I'm very tempted but will wait for some early impressions before I buy. Unless I see them more and then...you know can't resist


 
 Preaching to the choir!  I was sad to see them get taken down because of the QC issues (at least I think that's why they were removed), so the temptation is stronger than ever!


----------



## Saoshyant

leobigfield said:


> Fully balanced amp for $96 bucks??? O_O That's something impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SMSL-SAP-9-Full-Balanced-Headphone-Amplifier/32771334152.html?spm=2114.30010308.8.17.Q6loxf




Now you just need a balanced dac to pair.


----------



## fenodi

hisoundfi said:


> Unless you're a dog, that frequency response doesn't matter. Most people can't hear beyond 17~20kHz, and if we did it would be so high pitched it would be miserable.



Yeah I know about it. My point is that it would be a high technology driver to produce such a very wide frequency range. And it only cost for $15.


----------



## Tonx

fenodi said:


> Yeah I know about it. My point is that it would be a high technology driver to produce such a very wide frequency range. And it only cost for $15.


 
 I would say it is most likely a very hight technology marketing in action


----------



## bhazard

I have the LZ-A4 and Magaosi K3 on the way. I outright purchased an A4 out of pure excitement and support.


----------



## peter123

saoshyant said:


> Now you just need a balanced dac to pair.




Hmm, I know someone who has a pair of those


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> I have the LZ-A4 and Magaosi K3 on the way. I outright purchased an A4 out of pure excitement and support.


 





 Hazard, I also am impatiently waiting for the K3 and the LZ A2 Pros to get here.  The A4 is *everything* it is hyped to be. No worries.
  








 TWIN


----------



## bhazard

twinacstacks said:


> Hazard, I also am impatiently waiting for the K3 and the LZ A2 Pros to get here.  The A4 is *everything* it is hyped to be. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I didn't expect it to be based on the prototype tour. The prototype I got to hear had something wrong with it though, which was found out later on.
  
 LZ listened to our criticism/requests and really seemed to create a killer IEM based on those requests, which impressed me. For that alone, it is definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## Djsenjaya

crabdog said:


> The DZAT DT-05, possibly the sexiest IEM ever has resurfaced but alas I can't name the store. It should show up on all other major sellers within a day or two.




I've postbmy dzat last time.and seems no one interested on my post.


----------



## crabdog

djsenjaya said:


> I've postbmy dzat last time.and seems no one interested on my post.



Did you get yours yet? Really can't wait to find out how they sound


----------



## Djsenjaya

crabdog said:


> Did you get yours yet? Really can't wait to find out how they sound




I've ask my friend to bought this item on china. Unfortunately he won't back until next Chinese new year (28 January)


----------



## crabdog

djsenjaya said:


> I've ask my friend to bought this item on china. Unfortunately he won't back until next Chinese new year (28 January)


 
 Oh well. I'm sure a few people will get them soon. They're just too beautiful to ignore. Otherwise I'll just wait to hear your impressions of them before I buy.


----------



## originalsnuffy

I am looking for a shoot out with the ibasso; FLC8S, and LZ-A4.  Throw whatever else you want in the mix.  Those seem to be the buzz units right now.


----------



## audio123

originalsnuffy said:


> I am looking for a shoot out with the ibasso; FLC8S, and LZ-A4.  Throw whatever else you want in the mix.  Those seem to be the buzz units right now.


Kumitate Trio, Campfire Audio Dorado, Unique Melody Macbeth. Top triple hybrids.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> Kumitate Trio, Campfire Audio Dorado, Unique Melody Macbeth. Top triple hybrids.


 
 please for the love of god just stop


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> Did you get yours yet? Really can't wait to find out how they sound


 
  
 @*Djsenjaya*
  
 Yes, I'm waiting for feedback on these as well


----------



## CoiL

vincehill24 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > What did You do to mod the bass?
> ...


 
 Thanks! There are some chimes going on that new Xiaomi sounds "exactly" same as KZ ZST colorful. Will get mine soon and see whats the fuzz about.


----------



## doggiemom

crabdog said:


> Oh well. I'm sure a few people will get them soon. They're just too beautiful to ignore. Otherwise I'll just wait to hear your impressions of them before I buy.


 

 I ordered them last night.  Damn you, crabdog!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ordered from Ali, so who knows when they will arrive.


----------



## crabdog

doggiemom said:


> I ordered them last night.  Damn you, crabdog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@doggiemom thanks for letting me know. At least now I can resist a bit longer knowing that you'll be able to share some impressions soon!


----------



## doggiemom

crabdog said:


> @doggiemom
> thanks for letting me know. At least now I can resist a bit longer knowing that you'll be able to share some impressions soon!



Baaaaaah! Head-if is ruining my marriage and retirement plans, lol!


----------



## bjaardker

Ordered the new DZAT last night from a place on Ali I can't mention. I'll post impressions as soon as I get them.


----------



## bhazard

Always a pleasure to get a Christmas card from Penon Audio each year. It's a nice touch.


----------



## Niyologist

bhazard said:


> Always a pleasure to get a Christmas card from Penon Audio each year. It's a nice touch.




Yeah. I still have mine from two years ago. In my closet.


----------



## mochill

Always get a Christmas card from penon as well


----------



## Thomas De Brito

bhazard said:


> Always a pleasure to get a Christmas card from Penon Audio each year. It's a nice touch.


I got mine last week pretty nice


----------



## base08

thomas de brito said:


> I got mine last week pretty nice




Yeah I also got mine! Small details like this makes you feel appreciated as a customer!


----------



## Thomas De Brito

base08 said:


> Yeah I also got mine! Small details like this makes you feel appreciated as a customer!


what's fun is that a company all the way in hong kong sends you a Christmas card. I don't see many companies taking the time to send a personal card


----------



## wastan

Is anyone else still waiting on their 11/11 order from HCK? I ordered some KZ stocking stuffers but so far no joy.


----------



## Djsenjaya

wastan said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on their 11/11 order from HCK? I ordered some KZ stocking stuffers but so far no joy.




My item didn't arrived. Jim HCK said the package was returned and ask me if I want the item be reshiped.it sucks


----------



## flamesofarctica

wastan said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on their 11/11 order from HCK? I ordered some KZ stocking stuffers but so far no joy.




My 11/11 stuff came pretty quick from HCK, although one item I've been waiting for since 16/11 hasn't arrived yet, and still awaiting an 11/11 item from another seller.

I've also had my quickest delivery ever from HCK this month (ordered 8th Dec, arrived 17th, not bad to the UK!) So I thought I should put in a word, as I know there have been some negative comments of late.


----------



## Saoshyant

My only 11/11 order I'm still waiting on is from a store I haven't tried out before.  Status says it was shipped by air on 11/23 but no updates since.


----------



## Shinry

wastan said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on their 11/11 order from HCK? I ordered some KZ stocking stuffers but so far no joy.


 
 Yesterday I received a really small package from them after waiting for 6 1/2 weeks (with a fake tracking-number for 1 1/2 weeks)


----------



## Cinder

shinry said:


> Yesterday I received a really small package from them after waiting for 6 1/2 weeks (with a fake tracking-number for 1 1/2 weeks)


 
 Dude, that's not cool at all.


----------



## Shinry

The thing is: Since it were just a few cheap items, I wouldn't have mind longer shipping time if they just said "Yeah, it will take some time to send them." But simply updating the delivered status with the actual shipping number after a while makes me feel not that appreciated as a customer.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

What's starting to get funny is that no one is seen complaining about the banned seller, but jimhck is gettin a few bad marks from a few here. I think jimhck knowsheadfi banned one of his competitors,so for him it's more business from us .Since some members here might avoid doing business with the banned seller simply because some mods were not have happy about what happened 6 months ago. It's maybe time to turn the page


----------



## notamethlab

I agree as well, I'm now realizing why some of my HCK orders took so long to arrive, I didn't know he would input fake tracking numbers and to top it off he didn't refund me on the broken dt2+. He insisted I made a youtube video to see if they didn't work but, how could I prove that a BA was dead? It's something you have to listen for not see with your eyes. I'm sorry but, I have never had any issues with the banned seller and when I did he issued me a refund, no questions asked. 



On another note, I'm currently in Mexico with my family. During the 3 hour flight I used the Crazy Cellos with the foam tips provided and was very happy with the isolation. I listened to some music and watched 2 movies and even though I was next to the engine there wasn't a need to crank up the volume, I could still hear it but it wasn't unpleasant. I'm very happy with these they're extremely comfortable for me.

Happy holidays to everyone!!!


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the DUNU Titan 1es:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/dunu-titan-1es-black/reviews/17599
  

  
  
 And my take on the Shinrico SHD5 (spoiler alert: I really _l♥ve_ it):

http://www.head-fi.org/products/shinrico-shd5-stationary-digital-audio-player-transport/reviews/17600


----------



## DikZak

twopalms said:


> Senzer High Resolution Heavy Bass In-ear earphone Headphones with Mic
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32773279144/32773279144.html
> (from AliExpress Android)




Got them for $20, now back to $40. Missed them for $12.


----------



## pashhtk27

notamethlab said:


> I agree as well, I'm now realizing why some of my HCK orders took so long to arrive, I didn't know he would input fake tracking numbers and to top it off he didn't refund me on the broken dt2+. He insisted I made a youtube video to see if they didn't work but, how could I prove that a BA was dead? It's something you have to listen for not see with your eyes. I'm sorry but, I have never had any issues with the banned seller and when I did he issued me a refund, no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I had a similar case with my imbalanced LZ Z03a. HCK told me make a video but how can one show if the earphones are properly balanced without some really expensive mics and all. He offered me to ship back the item or give me $5 coupon to his store. I refused both and kept the earphone, and since then try not to buy from him.

 Fake Tracking numbers though is something that a lot of aliexpress sellers do. I had ordered a few tips from another reputed seller and he gave me a tracking number that soon showed shipped. When I didn't receive them for 6 whole weeks, I messaged the seller. The seller didn't reply even once and when the protection of two months was about to get over, I demanded full refund. He gave it back to me in just a few hours. The tips were discounted at the time I bought them but now they were back to their normal price. I felt really cheated and had to order from another seller at almost double the price. Business ethics of today, I guess.

 Sorry for going offtopic. Hope to hear more about Senzer.

 Edit: Agh, they've become expensive.


----------



## Vidal

pashhtk27 said:


> I had a similar case with my imbalanced LZ Z03a. HCK told me make a video but how can one show if the earphones are properly balanced without some really expensive mics and all. He offered me to ship back the item or give me $5 coupon to his store. I refused both and kept the earphone, and since then try not to buy from him.
> 
> Fake Tracking numbers though is something that a lot of aliexpress sellers do. I had ordered a few tips from another reputed seller and he gave me a tracking number that soon showed shipped. When I didn't receive them for 6 whole weeks, I messaged the seller. The seller didn't reply even once and when the protection of two months was about to get over, I demanded full refund. He gave it back to me in just a few hours. The tips were discounted at the time I bought them but now they were back to their normal price. I felt really cheated and had to order from another seller at almost double the price. Business ethics of today, I guess.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I got mine from Amazon.co.uk only £20 with next day delivery. Also available stateside: -
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Resolution-Earbuds-Headphones-Control-Smartphone/dp/B01MSP69PY


----------



## crabdog

New sub $50 hybrid hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Looks a lot like those ZY shells.
  

  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-CTZ-TZ-2-1DD-1BA-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Bass-Earphone-With/1825606_32781702179.html


----------



## TwoPalms

dikzak said:


> Got them for $20, now back to $40. Missed them for $12.



Hmmm... Sorry to hear that. Last buy 2pcs for $28.78


----------



## loomisjohnson

dikzak said:


> Got them for $20, now back to $40. Missed them for $12.


i ordered one of the 12 buck senzers--when I did the seller told me that it was an intro price which would go up. It's capitalism , and people are free not to buy, but tripling the price seems like bad business and could derail what looks like a promising player


----------



## bhazard

I've had no problems with HCK at all. The A4 is on its way from him Monday via DHL within 3 days. Fast shipping can happen, it just costs a lot.

They could use a better return process however, but this could be said of almost every Chinese vendor I've used. Shipping costs and time add up for both sides. When you stop to think of it, a return item has to make a ~4,000 mile trip total. Unless the item cost $100+, it's better to just accept a partial refund than deal with returns (my opinion). This was nearly always the risk of anything not localized or via Amazon. It isn't for everyone.

For me, I'm happy we get to experience these items we otherwise would never have had a chance to in the hobby, despite some risks.


----------



## bjaardker

notamethlab said:


> I agree as well, I'm now realizing why some of my HCK orders took so long to arrive, I didn't know he would input fake tracking numbers and to top it off he didn't refund me on the broken dt2+. He insisted I made a youtube video to see if they didn't work but, how could I prove that a BA was dead?


 
  
 Same here. He said I could pay myself to ship it back and then he would see if **** would pay for the refund. That sounded to me like a good way to be out another $12-18 with nothing to show for it. So I ate it. Sent my pair of DT2+ to another headfi'er to have them see if they heard what I heard just to verify I wasn't crazy.
  
 Needless to say, it was my last purchase from JimHCK


----------



## snip3r77

dikzak said:


> Got them for $20, now back to $40. Missed them for $12.




$12 during 11/11 ?


----------



## Folly

Been listening to the crazy Senzer for the past week. Didn't post anything earlier as I have mixed feelings about it, but gotta do it now as many people are jumping on the bandwagon even with the price increase.
  
 On one hand they are quite amazing for a single DD. Spacious sounding with alot of air between instruments. Bass quality is very impressive - tight, quick and deep. Also great detail retrieval but that is where the problem occurs. The sound signature seem to emphasize on the upper mids and treble, making them sound quite peaky and harsh on some songs. In this regard I would say they are as bright if not brighter than the **** 4in1. Not sure if burn in can help smooth them out a bit, will keep trying for now.
  
 The fit is exceptional and very comfortable due to the light weight shell. Stock tips have great seal.
  
 For 30 dollars I'm not so sure, but for the $12 I paid I don't think I can complain much.


----------



## c0rp1

folly said:


> Been listening to the crazy Senzer for the past week. Didn't post anything earlier as I have mixed feelings about it, but gotta do it now as many people are jumping on the bandwagon even with the price increase.
> 
> On one hand they are quite amazing for a single DD. Spacious sounding with alot of air between instruments. Bass quality is very impressive - tight, quick and deep. Also great detail retrieval but that is where the problem occurs. The sound signature seem to emphasize on the upper mids and treble, making them sound quite peaky and harsh on some songs. In this regard I would say they are as bright if not brighter than the **** 4in1. Not sure if burn in can help smooth them out a bit, will keep trying for now.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info. It seems that you own the 4in1 as well. If you have to compare them both, which one would you chose (if both were evenly priced that is).


----------



## Djsenjaya

Crazy **** looks like crazy cello. In fact they are identical. But Folly says "The sound signature seem to emphasize on the upper mids and treble, making them sound quite peaky and harsh on some songs. In this regard I would say they are as bright if not brighter than the **** 4in1." 

This is not the case with the crazy cello. The bass was amazing, quick and deep. But the mid and treble wasn't harsh at all. In fact it was neutral if not soft. I had 4in1 and it temp to hurt my ear for long listening due to harsh mid. 

I have dt2 plus which sit between crazy cello and 4in1 in temp of treble harsh. 
I was very satisfied with crazy cello. If only I bought this crazy **** when it was $12. I would like to try if the driver was same.


----------



## Vidal

djsenjaya said:


> This is not the case with the crazy cello. The bass was amazing, quick and deep. But the mid and treble wasn't harsh at all. In fact it was neutral if not soft. I had 4in1 and it temp to hurt my ear for long listening due to harsh mid.
> 
> I have dt2 plus which sit between crazy cello and 4in1 in temp of treble harsh.
> I was very satisfied with crazy cello. If only I bought this crazy **** when it was $12. I would like to try if the driver was same.


 
  
 I've got the Senzer H1 and they are not overly bright, good detail but not over emphasised at all. Bass is as you describe with the Cello, fast and very deep.


----------



## toddy0191

djsenjaya said:


> Crazy **** looks like crazy cello. In fact they are identical. But Folly says "The sound signature seem to emphasize on the upper mids and treble, making them sound quite peaky and harsh on some songs. In this regard I would say they are as bright if not brighter than the **** 4in1."
> 
> This is not the case with the crazy cello. The bass was amazing, quick and deep. But the mid and treble wasn't harsh at all. In fact it was neutral if not soft. I had 4in1 and it temp to hurt my ear for long listening due to harsh mid.
> 
> ...




I've got the Senzers on the way. Caught them at £12 on Friday. I'll compare with the Cellos when I get them. 

Tony @ Tennmak claims that only the shell is the same...


----------



## loomisjohnson

Of course the tennmak Iem is $50. Will eagerly await your comparo.


----------



## Pastapipo

crabdog said:


> New sub $50 hybrid hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you by any chance order them?


----------



## crabdog

pastapipo said:


> Did you by any chance order them?


 
 Unfortunately my monthly quota has been fulfilled


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on the Moni One:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/moni-one-hybrid-iem/reviews/17606


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Just looks the same size as a cassette in one of the pics




What is the sleeve mod? Might have missed it in the review. Is it the bass port tape mod?


----------



## peter123

lurk650 said:


> What is the sleeve mod? Might have missed it in the review. Is it the bass port tape mod?




I'd guess it's the same. There's a couple of pictures of it in the review


----------



## DikZak

snip3r77 said:


> $12 during 11/11 ?




Don't know, but som where talking about that price. Yesterday when I ordered they were $20, but I hadn't payed yet. Then I checked again today and they were $40 so I payed the the order I placed yesterday.


----------



## snip3r77

dikzak said:


> Got them for $20, now back to $40. Missed them for $12.


$16 now lol lol


----------



## notamethlab

peter123 said:


> My thoughts on the Moni One:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/moni-one-hybrid-iem/reviews/17606




Just curious, why the low score in value? The build quality is better than the PM4 and also it being a triple hybrid makes it a great value.


----------



## VinceHill24

So i got this today. No time to do proper listening as i will be out for work but OOTB they are bassy sounding and darker overall as female vocals sound weighty but overall clarity is there, didn't find it muddy, highs to me sounds rolled off bit too much than i would prefer,lacks the crispness as compared to my xiaomi hybrid pro hd which i've been listening to few days back. Maybe i've been brain-burned for many days so gotta need some burn-in both for the DZAT and my brain as well. 

1 thing that impressed me is the premium packaging, the excellent build and design. They look premium for the price paid and they have a very very comfortable fit in the ear and isolates really well. These are just my OOTB impressions so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## peter123

notamethlab said:


> Just curious, why the low score in value? The build quality is better than the PM4 and also it being a triple hybrid makes it a great value.




The scores you see is the average from all reviews. I agree with you and gave it full score on value.


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> My thoughts on the Moni One:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/moni-one-hybrid-iem/reviews/17606


 
 An other excellent review ,  good work mate


----------



## alizeofeniquito

more senzer impressions please


----------



## crabdog

vincehill24 said:


> So i got this today. No time to do proper listening as i will be out for work but OOTB they are bassy sounding and darker overall as female vocals sound weighty but overall clarity is there, didn't find it muddy, highs to me sounds rolled off bit too much than i would prefer,lacks the crispness as compared to my xiaomi hybrid pro hd which i've been listening to few days back. Maybe i've been brain-burned for many days so gotta need some burn-in both for the DZAT and my brain as well.
> 
> 1 thing that impressed me is the premium packaging, the excellent build and design. They look premium for the price paid and they have a very very comfortable fit in the ear and isolates really well. These are just my OOTB impressions so take it with a grain of salt.



Thanks looking forward to hear how they turn out


----------



## Vidal

Here's my take on the Senzer/Cello situation.
  
 Tennmak find obscure earphones with really good sound and decide to rebrand them as their own. A few cosmetic changes and bish, bash, bosh the Cello is born. A premium price is stuck on the Cello to emphasise the wide frequency range of the driver.
  
 Senzer have been selling the H1 at a far lower price and the supplier finds out that the earphones are now attracting interest. The supplier brings the price up inline with the premium price being charged by Tennmak.
  
 Questions I'd like to see answered.
  
 Are the Cello and Senzer H1 the same earphone with minor cosmetic differences?
 Is the Senzer a genuine premium product which the price was artificially low or just a lucky hit followed by a bump up in price? 
 Is the Cello just a rebrand or a real Tennmak developed product?
  
 The Senzer is a good earphone no doubt, if I'd bought the Cello and the Senzer H1 turns out to be the same earphone I'd be very annoyed. In the meantime I won't be buying either the Senzer H1 at the higher price or the Cello until some of the above are answered. Could be that the Cello and H1 only share the housing but given how some sellers operate I'd be very wary.


----------



## DikZak

snip3r77 said:


> $16 now lol lol


 Yes that's the lowest price. They won't be $12 anymore, the seller assured me. 
Also said today it will be in promotion, didn't say how long but if you want them you should buy them now.

Seller agreed to deliver them for $16 to me. Seems reasonable seller with good english


----------



## mebaali

Have received my Moni One, this morning (bought for 50 US$ during 11-11 sale). 

OOTB with stock tips using Wynk app on Oneplus one (at 50 percent volume, no EQ) for an hour, these sound very clean and coherent. Bass (both sub and midbass) is very controlled and not overwhelming. Mids appear natural (may be lacks a slight bit of body/thickness). Treble is very well extended without being too peaky on any particular frequency. Sound signature is close to balanced. Imaging and instrument separation are phenominal. Soundstage width and height are decent. Overall, i feel, these are clean sounding earphones with great potential. 

Music tried are Carnatic music mixture (various artists), Ilaiyaraja hits from 80s, Mogwai, Maybeshewill (all are 320 kbps streamed).

*These are just initial impressions which could change subject to more usage and change of gears/music/tips. So, take it with a grain of salt.

Cheers!


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> Here's my take on the Senzer/Cello situation.
> 
> Tennmak find obscure earphones with really good sound and decide to rebrand them as their own. A few cosmetic changes and bish, bash, bosh the Cello is born. A premium price is stuck on the Cello to emphasise the wide frequency range of the driver.
> 
> ...




I asked the Senzer seller yesterday about differences in driver material size and cable material vs cello and he claims they are identical to the cello bar the mic and he is just offering a promotional price.


----------



## snip3r77

dikzak said:


> Yes that's the lowest price. They won't be $12 anymore, the seller assured me.
> Also said today it will be in promotion, didn't say how long but if you want them you should buy them now.
> 
> Seller agreed to deliver them for $16 to me. Seems reasonable seller with good english




Seller is cool as ice

BTW, how does this compare with the Tennmak Pro.


----------



## mebaali

@peter123 - You are spot on, bud!
  
 Just tried Dual flange silicone tips (not the stock ones that came with Moni One) with deep and wide bore (I was using these on **** 4 in 1 for better sealing/fit) on Moni One.
  
 BTW, mine came with bass port mod by default (there is a plastic ring fixed on vents)
  
 Fit/Sealing with dual flange is far superior to the stock single flange for my ears. The sound is more fuller than before and there is a body to the overall sound presentation (bass is a bit more authoritative now than before) without losing out on clarity, details or soundstage width.
  
 Absolute loving this!
  
 Cheers


----------



## peter123

mebaali said:


> @peter123
> - You are spot on, bud!
> 
> Just tried Dual flange silicone tips (not the stock ones that came with Moni One) with deep and wide bore (I was using these on **** 4 in 1 for better sealing/fit) on Moni One.
> ...




That's great my friend! They're a seriously nice pair of IEM's, no question about that


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> Here's my take on the Senzer/Cello situation.
> 
> Tennmak find obscure earphones with really good sound and decide to rebrand them as their own. A few cosmetic changes and bish, bash, bosh the Cello is born. A premium price is stuck on the Cello to emphasise the wide frequency range of the driver.
> 
> ...


 

 your speculation sounds very reasonable, tho we still need to confirm that the senzer/cello are essentially the same. what's more baffling to me is the whole economics of this chifi thing--i.e. what is the actual manufacturing cost? if senzer was selling the thing for $12, even as an intro, ya gotta believe that their raw cost is somewhere around there, which would make the $50 selling price for the cello seem quite dear, tho i'd imagine the markup on pricier iems is even greater.


----------



## peter123

Fwiw, if one asks a producer to make a private label iem in small quantities you'll be able to pick among a number of housings and you can also choose what driver quality and configuration you'd like to put in the housings to match a price point. This means that the same housing can be used for a number different drivers and driver configurations. Think about it like a car that has identical look but you can choose between different motor options to put inside it.......

I'd guess the only way to really know the difference between identical (or very similar) looking IEM's from different brands is to actually get them both and compare them. I do understand that this is not very tempting though


----------



## snip3r77

loomisjohnson said:


> your speculation sounds very reasonable, tho we still need to confirm that the senzer/cello are essentially the same. what's more baffling to me is the whole economics of this chifi thing--i.e. what is the actual manufacturing cost? if senzer was selling the thing for $12, even as an intro, ya gotta believe that their raw cost is somewhere around there, which would make the $50 selling price for the cello seem quite dear, tho i'd imagine the markup on pricier iems is even greater.




Guys, the Senzer @ $15.99 ( now ) is similar to Tennmak Cello @ $49.90 ?


----------



## TwoPalms

snip3r77 said:


> Guys, the Senzer @ $15.99 ( now ) is similar to Tennmak Cello @ $49.90 ?



Similiar or not, I think @ $15.99 senzer is good for single dynamic iem.


----------



## Vidal

twopalms said:


> I think @ $15.99 senzer is good for single dynamic iem.


 
  
 Agree the Senzer is good for $16, I'd buy them in at that price as they're as good as the Mannhas C190 which are hard to get hold of now.


----------



## snip3r77

Is it a side grade w.r.t to tennmak pro?



vidal said:


> Agree the Senzer is good for $16, I'd buy them in at that price as they're as good as the Mannhas C190 which are hard to get hold of now.


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> I'd guess it's the same. There's a couple of pictures of it in the review




Now I see it. Idk how I missed that. Pretty sure I didn't get the sleeve either, need to check.


----------



## robervaul

Ostry KC09 10mm 
 MMCX
 http://head-bank.com/paudiofes-2016-winter/


----------



## DikZak

snip3r77 said:


> Guys, the Senzer @ $15.99 ( now ) is similar to Tennmak Cello @ $49.90 ?




I have no idea. When I receive my pair I will compare them to Vivo EX800 & KZ ATR. After that it will be over for a while, buying IEMs. Only joined some weeks ago and already infected with this, I wanna find this true gem-attitude :/ Slipperly slope this is...


Still, based on the reviews and impressions scattered in this thread; I would suggest to buy them and see yourself. They seem pretty good quality and allround for a good price. Get while you still can. If they actually turn out to be the crazy cello you made yourself a very good deal, and if not you still have a good sounding single dynamic IEM.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm still waiting on a bunch of my 11.11 purchases... Would he nice to get to actually try out my Tennmak Pro's, as well as KZ ZST's... Here's hoping they're in soon, alongside all the various eartips I purchased as well from various sellers.


----------



## hoerlurar

my 11.11 order have finally arrived in sweden, hopefully i'll get it before christmas then. I have **** 4in1 and urbanfun hybrids in that order as well as my first 2 pairs of spinfit tips...
 the KZ ZST and remax s1 is in an untracked order from gearbest shipped a week ago. so we'll see when that order arrives


----------



## bhazard

Costco of all places is going to have a sale on the 1more triple driver in a week. Less than $60.
  
 I hope Costco starts getting more items like that in.


----------



## doggiemom

bhazard said:


> Costco of all places is going to have a sale on the 1more triple driver in a week. Less than $60.
> 
> I hope Costco starts getting more items like that in.


 

 Interesting!  A Costco just opened not far from me.  (I live in the boonies).  I like the food, but they don't have the kind of toilet paper I like.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where would something like this be located?  In one of the cases with the watches and things?
 Edited to say:  they are currently $80 on the website:
 http://www.costco.com/1More-Triple-Driver-In-Ear-Headphones.product.100296621.html


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Edit: Oh I see these were talked about already. I thought I was special when Serena from Magaosi texted me today about these.
  
 Always a fan of MaGaosi/HLSX. These look so tempting. I am assuming that yellow in the first pic is some horrible Photoshopping.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-MaGaosi-K3-In-Ear-Earphone-2-BA-Hybrid-with-Dynamic-3-Units-HIFI-Earphone-Earbud/32778250940.html
MaGaosi K3 In Ear Earphone 2 BA Hybrid with Dynamic 3 Units


----------



## bhazard

I should have the A4 and the K3 tomorrow.


----------



## Pastapipo

I tried out the UMI-BTA8 Bluetooth iems:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/umi-bluetooth-earbuds-runner-headset-wireless-headphones-180-adjustable-ear-hook-with-100ma-dual-battery-and-aptx-earphones-for-work-out-gym-running-jogging-walking-or-dancing/reviews/17604

Interesting budget sports iems!


----------



## Robert Turnbull

tonx said:


> Try some wide-bored tips.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/3660#post_13052728


 
 Thanks for this! The foobar settings of bhazard helped!
  
 For myself I have settled on M starline tips.
  
 For those using a dell laptop.. Here are the settings I have used:
  

 Most of the boomy bass is in the 125hz region, so just cutting it by 2db works a charm, and I like treble so I boosted it by 1 - 1.5db


----------



## 1clearhead

originalsnuffy said:


> I am looking for a shoot out with the ibasso; FLC8S, and LZ-A4.  Throw whatever else you want in the mix.  Those seem to be the buzz units right now.


 
  
*SENDIY M1221* (Driver (Byrillium) + BA -from Taiwan) and *MaGaosi K3 *(Driver (Titanium) + Dual BA -Knowles 30017).....and YES! I have them both.


----------



## Ruben123

Has anybody heard this nice looking cheap USB dac? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Music-hall-ZHILAI-H1-HiFi-Mini-Computer-External-Sound-Card-PCM2704-Digital-PC-USB-DAC-Free/32558419589.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_116_10065_117_10068_114_115_113_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10078_10079_427_10103_10073_10102_10096_10052_10050_10051,searchweb201603_4&btsid=7aa14ac0-52b8-4258-a36a-5bcc9b8ec9d3


Please quote me if you have, because I'm too busy to keep up with the many replies here


----------



## yantidote

Hi guys, my **** 4in1 decided to not work anymore. I really like the bright trebles and punchy bass sound signature. should I replace it with a new pair or should I get the tennmak crazy cello instead? thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Mommerman

I would like to know how the T*ennmak crazy cello* compares to the *Tennmak dual driver*(because that was an utter boomy in-ear disappointment to me)


----------



## Mommerman

You're being waaaaay to kind on the Dunu 1es. the highs are sibilant as fu**. threw them in the trash after a while.


----------



## hoerlurar

ruben123 said:


> Has anybody heard this nice looking cheap USB dac? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Music-hall-ZHILAI-H1-HiFi-Mini-Computer-External-Sound-Card-PCM2704-Digital-PC-USB-DAC-Free/32558419589.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_116_10065_117_10068_114_115_113_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10078_10079_427_10103_10073_10102_10096_10052_10050_10051,searchweb201603_4&btsid=7aa14ac0-52b8-4258-a36a-5bcc9b8ec9d3
> 
> 
> Please quote me if you have, because I'm too busy to keep up with the many replies here


 

 it looks like the ele dacs that was talked about in here? http://www.head-fi.org/t/677895/ele-dac-thread


----------



## crabdog

mommerman said:


> You're being waaaaay to kind on the Dunu 1es. the highs are sibilant as fu**. threw them in the trash after a while.


 
 Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Mommerman

sorry.. maybe came out a bit harsh. It was my own fault. thought I bought the Dunu Titan, but got the Titan 1es. Got so angry when I received them and found out. Saw all the raving reviews of the Dunu Titan 1.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

bhazard said:


> Costco of all places is going to have a sale on the 1more triple driver in a week. Less than $60.
> 
> I hope Costco starts getting more items like that in.


I wish people outside the United States could buy a pair for that price, anyone willing to buy an extra pair


----------



## Mommerman

that would be awesome. I'd like to jump that wagon for a second pair


----------



## VinceHill24

Got this IEM earlier today. Nobody seems to discuss of care about them maybe because they look like cheap plastic but i have to say this is by far the most comfortable IEM with the best fit that i've owned. 

They look cool to me in terms of design with very lightweight shells, i almost don't feel like i'm wearing anything in my ears and they got the memory wire part just so right that none other around ear fit IEMs were able to provide. The memory wire is just soft and flexible which sits comfortably around my ears and the cable is soft as well with very lightweight. Probably they design it in a way to make it ideal for sports and IMO they made it right.

Because of the ergonomic design of the shells, they isolate really well while i'm transiting to work earlier and their sound although nothing spectacular to make it a giant killer, is very good in its own class price-performance wise. 

Overall they have a V shaped signature with well-extended treble which is a bit bright and bass that goes deeper than my current driver (xiaomi pro hd). Bass is on the slower and softer side when compared to the Xiaomi but has more quantity when going up. The bass bleeds ever so slightly into lower midrange but not to the point that it will distort or affect the clarity of midrange. 

Midrange is recessed as compared to lows & highs. Lower midrange is fuller sounding when compared to upper midrange which sounds a bit thin when i'm listening to female vocals but overall is warm and smooth, not fatiguing to listen to.

Treble is quite bright. At some instances i noticed the cymbals sounded a little too splashy and not so refined in texture especially when there're too many instruments playing at the same time in the mix but still ok for me to not calling it harsh.

Just in case anyone's interested in it, i personally think this at its current price tag of 98RMB at Taobao is really a good deal, at least it beat the crap out of the DZAT DT05. As usual YMMV.


----------



## bhazard

vincehill24 said:


> Got this IEM earlier today. Nobody seems to discuss of care about them maybe because they look like cheap plastic but i have to say this is by far the most comfortable IEM with the best fit that i've owned.
> 
> They look cool to me in terms of design with very lightweight shells, i almost don't feel like i'm wearing anything in my ears and they got the memory wire part just so right that none other around ear fit IEMs were able to provide. The memory wire is just soft and flexible which sits comfortably around my ears and the cable is soft as well with very lightweight. Probably they design it in a way to make it ideal for sports and IMO they made it right.
> 
> ...




What is it?


----------



## Tonx

bhazard said:


> What is it?


 
 BLON s1 I suppose. Sellers call it Bosshifi S1 too, don't know if it's really Bosshifi iem.


----------



## VinceHill24

bhazard said:


> What is it?


 name is BLON S1, it's a DD+BA IEM. BLON appears to be known as Bosshifi previously.


----------



## Lurk650

mommerman said:


> I would like to know how the T*ennmak crazy cello* compares to the *Tennmak dual driver*(because that was an utter boomy in-ear disappointment to me)




Out shell bass port mod fixes the mid bass


----------



## Ruben123

hoerlurar said:


> it looks like the ele dacs that was talked about in here? http://www.head-fi.org/t/677895/ele-dac-thread


 

 Could be. For $8 with enclosure and cable it aint expensive and looks rather nice.


----------



## danimoca

ruben123 said:


> Has anybody heard this nice looking cheap USB dac? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Music-hall-ZHILAI-H1-HiFi-Mini-Computer-External-Sound-Card-PCM2704-Digital-PC-USB-DAC-Free/32558419589.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_116_10065_117_10068_114_115_113_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10078_10079_427_10103_10073_10102_10096_10052_10050_10051,searchweb201603_4&btsid=7aa14ac0-52b8-4258-a36a-5bcc9b8ec9d3
> 
> 
> Please quote me if you have, because I'm too busy to keep up with the many replies here




I bought one similar to that a while back. It came broken. Made massive amounts of distortion.


----------



## Djsenjaya

I'm pulling the trigger on "Crazy senzer" 
The price was $15.59 again. And I'm gonna find out if this iem was indeed a "crazy cello" or not.


----------



## c0rp1

Someone here said he had bought the Senzer (Cello clone) and the **** 4in1. Can we get some sort of comparison between those two please?


----------



## thebigredpolos

bhazard said:


> Costco of all places is going to have a sale on the 1more triple driver in a week. Less than $60.
> 
> I hope Costco starts getting more items like that in.


 
  
 Mind if I ask how you know (I don't have one locally, and am not on their email list, so if it was advertised via one of those methods, I apologize)?  I was just about to pull the trigger on a pair on Amazon for $84.99, but can easily wait a few more days if this is the case.


----------



## notamethlab

mommerman said:


> I would like to know how the T*ennmak crazy cello* compares to the *Tennmak dual driver*(because that was an utter boomy in-ear disappointment to me)




If you looks closely at the Tennmak logo right above is a small hole with damps. Poke that hole to remove the damps and that should relieve you of some of the bloat.


----------



## Pastapipo

ruben123 said:


> Has anybody heard this nice looking cheap USB dac? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Music-hall-ZHILAI-H1-HiFi-Mini-Computer-External-Sound-Card-PCM2704-Digital-PC-USB-DAC-Free/32558419589.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_116_10065_117_10068_114_115_113_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10078_10079_427_10103_10073_10102_10096_10052_10050_10051,searchweb201603_4&btsid=7aa14ac0-52b8-4258-a36a-5bcc9b8ec9d3
> 
> 
> Please quote me if you have, because I'm too busy to keep up with the many replies here




I'm not a big fan of the pcm2704 chip. Heard 2 dacs with that chip, wasn't impressed at all. But since it's all about implementation, this one may be better.


----------



## Sousapro

thebigredpolos said:


> Mind if I ask how you know (I don't have one locally, and am not on their email list, so if it was advertised via one of those methods, I apologize)?  I was just about to pull the trigger on a pair on Amazon for $84.99, but can easily wait a few more days if this is the case.




I'm in the same boat. Any sources on that?


----------



## bhazard

sousapro said:


> I'm in the same boat. Any sources on that?


 
 I got it in the mail as part of what looked like the December coupon book, but it might have been those "buyer's picks"
  
 $59.99 after $20 instant rebate. Starts after 12/28


----------



## Ruben123

pastapipo said:


> I'm not a big fan of the pcm2704 chip. Heard 2 dacs with that chip, wasn't impressed at all. But since it's all about implementation, this one may be better.


 

 Well, a pity then! Since it got 65 ***** reviews I thought (hoped?) it would be something great.


----------



## Sousapro

With the 1more triple being $60 in a little over a week, I should probably just get those instead of the **** dt2+ right? I have an order out that doesn't appear to ever be getting shipped (seller is offering to "resend" it)


----------



## groucho69

My new favorite name. Not considering buying, just love the name.
  

  
HOLY SERPENT H5 Universal In-ear Heavy Bass Wired Control Headphone Earphone With Mic  
 http://www.banggood.com/HOLY-SERPENT-H5-Universal-In-ear-Heavy-Bass-Wired-Control-Headphone-Earphone-With-Mic-p-1048693.html?utm_design=19&utm_source=emarsys&utm_medium=Mail_mid92_email&utm_campaign=newsletter-emarsys&utm_content=Claire&sc_src=email_2151525&sc_eh=868017469edf30291&sc_llid=186042&sc_lid=89570306&sc_uid=gfL8Lr4y8H


----------



## bjaardker

ruben123 said:


> Has anybody heard this nice looking cheap USB dac? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Music-hall-ZHILAI-H1-HiFi-Mini-Computer-External-Sound-Card-PCM2704-Digital-PC-USB-DAC-Free/32558419589.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_116_10065_117_10068_114_115_113_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10078_10079_427_10103_10073_10102_10096_10052_10050_10051,searchweb201603_4&btsid=7aa14ac0-52b8-4258-a36a-5bcc9b8ec9d3


 
  
 Not that specific one, but as others have mentioned it looks just like the old Ele DAC. I had one of those, it wasn't very good. Lots of crosstalk and noise. It ended up just plain dying after only 6 months. 
  
 Spend a few extra bucks and get a Schiitt Fulla while they're on clearance for $59.


----------



## Holypal

Not so many new earphones these days. Why? Waiting for the next year?


----------



## bhazard

Some killer ones were released recently. I think they just need more reviews: Moni one, Magaosi K3, LZ-A4, and plenty more.

LZ-A4 and K3 arrived here. Throwing them on after dinner.


----------



## doggiemom

bhazard said:


> I got it in the mail as part of what looked like the December coupon book, but it might have been those "buyer's picks"
> 
> $59.99 after $20 instant rebate. Starts after 12/28


 

 Our Costco just opened in November, and I haven't received any mailings.  I am new to Costco - do you know if people are allowed to buy more than 1 at that price?  If so, I can try to pick some up (I am taking between Christmas and New Years off from work), and would be happy to buy some extras for our non-US friends.


----------



## snip3r77

Is there any hybrid with more than 10mm dynamic ( 11mm to be exact ) with at least one BA ?
Thanks


----------



## Holypal

snip3r77 said:


> Is there any hybrid with more than 10mm dynamic ( 11mm to be exact ) with at least one BA ?
> Thanks




PMV A-01 MK2: 10mm DD + 2BA
Fidue A73: 10mm DD +1 BA.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

snip3r77 said:


> Is there any hybrid with more than 10mm dynamic ( 11mm to be exact ) with at least one BA ?
> Thanks


 
 Rose Hybird 8
 10mmDD+2BA


----------



## bhazard

OOTB, the LZ-A4 beats the Magaosi K3. It noticeably sounds a level above it.
  
 I think its the mids. They sound a bit more recessed compared to the A4 in its stock form. Still very detailed throughout with great extension. Less of a soundstage compared to the A4. Brighter up top compared to the A4.
  
 Time for the burn
  
 Well, it seems the K3 requires abut 3dB more power over the A4 to reach the same volume, and a tip change to the smaller spinfit type tip worked pretty well. They sound a little better than before.


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> OOTB, the LZ-A4 beats the Magaosi K3. It noticeably sounds a level above it.
> 
> I think its the mids. They sound a bit more recessed compared to the A4 in its stock form. Still very detailed throughout with great extension. Less of a soundstage compared to the A4. Brighter up top compared to the A4.
> 
> ...




Interesting. Just ordered mine. Should be here in about a week.


----------



## yantidote

yantidote said:


> Hi guys, my **** 4in1 decided to not work anymore. I really like the bright trebles and punchy bass sound signature. should I replace it with a new pair or should I get the tennmak crazy cello instead? thanks for the help in advance!




anyone?


----------



## amature101

yantidote said:


> anyone?


 
 doubt many earphone can win 4 in 1 treble


----------



## amature101

HI, can anyone recommend me good foam tips from taobao or aliexpress?


----------



## Cinder

amature101 said:


> doubt many earphone can win 4 in 1 treble


 
 Eh, I beg to differ. If you are counting just treble, the Advanced Sound M4 wins by a couple miles (and costs a similar amount of money). It's treble is legendary at that price.


----------



## yantidote

cinder said:


> Eh, I beg to differ. If you are counting just treble, the Advanced Sound M4 wins by a couple miles (and costs a similar amount of money). It's treble is legendary at that price.




So what does the crazy cello excel at?


----------



## Cinder

yantidote said:


> So what does the crazy cello excel at?


 
 Can't say, since I've not heard it. Sorry.


----------



## dontcallmejan

The LZA4s are phenomenal!


----------



## boblauer

doggiemom said:


> Our Costco just opened in November, and I haven't received any mailings.  I am new to Costco - do you know if people are allowed to buy more than 1 at that price?  If so, I can try to pick some up (I am taking between Christmas and New Years off from work), and would be happy to buy some extras for our non-US friends.


 
 Here's a quick pic of the ad. No mention of limit but says delivered which sort of implies costco.com?


----------



## bhazard

Costco also has 90 day returns. They have a crazy 2 year warranty on TV's, but I don't think it applies to headphones.

If you aren't a member, you just pay a slight surcharge.


----------



## rockingthearies

yantidote said:


> So what does the crazy cello excel at?


 To me soundstage, separation, imaging, clarity and sub bass


----------



## Thomas De Brito

boblauer said:


> Here's a quick pic of the ad. No mention of limit but says delivered which sort of implies costco.com?


you are always allowed to buy 1more.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

can anyone compare this review of senzer h1 from amazon to their crazy cello?
  
Bought off Aliexpress. Bit cheaper there... but be prepared for a pretty long shipping wait. Frankly, if I were to do it again, I'd pony the extra for the Prime Member 2 Day shipping here on Amazon. This new model release certainly hit the top tier of my personal earbud favorites list, which include some pretty pricey IEMs, so I'd expect down the road, I will be back.

I unreservedly thrill to the sound signature captured by the Senzer H1 model - more than just for bassheads who want the big badda bewm, yet also for all around percussion lovers. And it is the sound signature I concentrate on here since, in my opinion , that is all that truly matters when it comes to what makes the Senzer H1 special.

What about the touted super wide frequency response of 5Hz to 70KHz? Well...

1) Normal human hearing only extends to the 20KHz range - anything beyond that is only going to be vicarious "sparkle"... and that is assuming any music track actually has bit data extending that high up the spectrum (even Hi Res 24bit, DSD and all those ultra audio formats). Now I am a firm adherent that extra low frequency resonance (such as 5Hz here) does indeed have perceptible influence, especially with electronic synthesized bottoms, but frankly I sort of dismissed the far extended highs as being largely not very provable nor practical.

2) Sound signatures have nothing to do with frequency response, and you can have two sets with the exact same frequency response that in turn have completely divergent audible spectrum characteristics.

In brief, the Senzer H1 has thumpingly rich bass, a slight V scoop to the mid vocals that in turn has a "grey" veiling (best way I can described, as opposed to a warmer, mellower "brown" veiling), accented upper mids, and sparkly highs that at the same time lack that edged crispness my own ears get tired of oh so quickly.

What this translates into is percussion, be it down low to the floor or higher up (like snares and hi-hats), is the focal point. Yes, the bass substratum is there with that underlying thrum, accompanied by what sounds like a boost to the 1KHz ~ 4KHz range. For instance, tambourines without a head and hi-hats really pop on the soundstage. Also, ambient rain and ocean environmental accompaniment have that full white noise body I prefer, the sound representation I often find myself boosting the 4KHz range on a digital EQ to get.

The mid vocals are perceptually behind the percussion, yet doesn't suffer at all in terms of the usual warm to dark muddiness that super heavy bass sets tend to create - which is why I went with "grey" as the veil coloring. Clear, but not what I would term as distinctly crisp nor transparent.

Naturally, my EDM and other beat-driven instrumental music is what I have been using the Senzer H1 most for, but I spent quite a bit of time listening to, and critically analyzing, the sound of Classic Rock, non-bass dependent New Age, and even Hi Res FLAC Classical and Choral - mainly to hear if the extended high range had any practical impact, but also to get an idea if the mega bass would prove too much for any other genre. My conclusion is, nope! If anything, cellos get that utterly delicious bottom resonance I always hanker for, and the men's bass & baritone choral section get a more prominent soundscape role than usual while the tenors & altos are still sweet, and sopranos are still soaring. No excessive resonant diffusion bleed from a bass guitar spreading across a lead singer or masking the poor drummer in the background. Even soft ambient New Age works great with this H1 set. All this without the crispy tonal edge that I find personally distasteful, being one who is very susceptible to "ear fatigue" as it is related to hearing.

Now you may understand why I am in love with the sound signature.

However, being what they are, an economically priced set of earphones, the spatial depth of the H1 is the typical narrow, immediate left/right band. Some quasi-spatial sense is provided by the mid range frequency scoop. Not enough, though, to give the sense of aural immersion that far higher priced earphones do indeed provide (like the recent triple-driver sets and farther up the IEM food chain). On the other hand, the sound isolation is excellent with a firm inner-ear seal.

Rubberized cord is anti-tangle as one can get, coming out straight after being wadded up in my pants pocket. I spent the day doing chemical sanding while listening to the Senzer H1 via my SuperMini PMP, and the set never came out on their own. Nevertheless, the round barrel housing, once called "Gamer Earphones", do have their own significant weight with a tendency to shift about on their own... so for active jogging and other exercise, I've never recommended this build type. Even so, the driver stems do already have sweat/ear wax/other gunk cover filters over the nozzles for active use protection.

Good retail level packaging, albeit very slim on the additional inclusions. No case is included. Only three silicone ear tip covers are included, a very small, a pre-installed medium, and an extra large. For those who like Comply foam ear tips, I can't say for sure, but I think the 200 series will fit.

**Update - I ended up purchasing the KINDEN 5 Pairs Medium Size Replacement Foam Earbud, which fit very well on this set. I measured the H1's nozzle diameter at approx. 5.1mm. You can read my full written review on the Kinden foam ear tips on that product page, but to briefly summarize - the eartips beefed up even further the vicarious resonant bass spread, while also laying a thin veil over the general spectrum.**

You may wonder why I spend such lengths on a pair of economical earphones. Beyond my tendency to linger over a set I especially enjoy, I do also firmly believe there are some true audio gems in the general lower-end market rough - and for me, the Senzer H1 is absolutely one of those darling gems for percussion lovers.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Resolution-Earbuds-Headphones-Control-Smartphone/dp/B01MSP69PY


----------



## SuperMAG

Its in enlglish that i dont quite understand. Will wait more for cellos comparrasions.


----------



## VinceHill24

I agree that it's in english that i can't comprehend well but it does sound positive. Probably they're indeed the Crazy cello.


----------



## Holypal

dontcallmejan said:


> The LZA4s are phenomenal!


 
  
 Hope there is a comparison between LZ A4, ibasso it03 and FLC8s.


----------



## audio123

holypal said:


> Hope there is a comparison between LZ A4, ibasso it03 and FLC8s.


get all


----------



## Holypal

audio123 said:


> get all


 
  
 In some audio stores in China and Japan, many earphones can be demoed. But this is not happening in Europe.


----------



## Shawn71

holypal said:


> In some audio stores in China and Japan, many earphones can be demoed. But this is not happening in Europe.




Next time (IF) you visit asia,stop by @ lmue,singapore........


----------



## amature101

any good comply tips to reco from aliexpress/taobao?


----------



## bhazard

amature101 said:


> any good comply tips to reco from aliexpress/taobao?


 
 I don't find any foam tips to be very good, unless a IEM is specifically designed to use them.
  
 I get much better results with JVC Spiral Dots, Sennheiser BiFlanges, or KZ Starlined tips almost every time.


----------



## hoerlurar

amature101 said:


> any good comply tips to reco from aliexpress/taobao?


 
 I've bought from several different sellers on ali. search for comply, and then choose color, size and quantity from the available listings...
 i'd recommend that you try these rounded foam tips as well, me and a couple others think they fit KZ ZS3 really well
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-1-Pairs-2pcs-Noise-Isolating-Memory-Foam-C-sets-5mm-Comply-T400-Ear-Tips-For/32723318227.html
  


bhazard said:


> I don't find any foam tips to be very good, unless a IEM is specifically designed to use them.
> 
> I get much better results with JVC Spiral Dots, Sennheiser BiFlanges, or KZ Starlined tips almost every time.


 
 I have at least had the experience that sometimes foam tips is the difference between using an IEM and not using it; i couldn't really get a good fit with KZ ZS3 without the rounded foamies. and the KZ ED4 sounded quite bad until i changed to foam tips, then it became an ok/good commuting IEM. It still sounds a bit weird though, so i'm not using it very much without the noises from the train/bus in the background...


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm... I just saw a deal for Opus #1, Dignis case & Fidue A83 for $500. Isn't that a bit less than normal?

I think I really need to buy this.


----------



## peter123

saoshyant said:


> Hmm... I just saw a deal for Opus #1, Dignis case & Fidue A83 for $500. Isn't that a bit less than normal?




That's the normal price for the Opus #1 alone so a great deal imo.


----------



## Saoshyant

peter123 said:


> That's the normal price for the Opus #1 alone so a great deal imo.


 
  
Hmm, looking closer it says a Fidue A83 FB...  no clue what the FB stands for.  Any idea?
  
 Nevermind, found an explanation.  Never knew they had a non-detachable cable version.  Still, it's a good deal especially considering it comes terminated in 2.5mm & includes adapter.  So something like $800 worth of audio equipment for $500.


----------



## MAntunes

bhazard said:


> I don't find any foam tips to be very good, unless a IEM is specifically designed to use them.
> 
> I get much better results with JVC Spiral Dots, Sennheiser BiFlanges, or KZ Starlined tips almost every time.


 
 And where do you buy those?


----------



## HiFiChris

1More C1002 -> my review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-capsule-dual-driver-in-ear-headphones-with-in-line-microphone-and-remote/reviews/17635


----------



## bhazard

mantunes said:


> And where do you buy those?


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-6-Replacement-SENNHEISER-DOUBLE-FLANGE-Earbud-Tips-MEDIUM-In-Ear-Headphone-/110976317042?var=&hash=item19d6b43672mQt2xugIJZ20TCi8w8vNTHg
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/JVC-Spiral-Dot-Silicon-Earphone-Tips-in-single-pairs-All-5-Sizes-Available-/172080227254?hash=item2810c7e3b6:g:sm0AAOSwrklVNv2M
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/3-Pairs-6pcs-L-M-S-In-Ear-Original-KZ-Tips-Earbuds-Earphone-Silicone-Eartips-Ear/1825606_32723329957.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.F1ow9P
  
 The KZ tips are the cheapest and the best to me as of now. The Double Flange works when you need a wide bore and worked wonders on the Havi B3 Pro1. The Spiral dots offer a good mix of the best qualities of the DF and KZ.


----------



## Cinder

Anyone know of a thorough Rose Cappuccino review? Can't find one on the Head-Fi search function or Google.


----------



## bhazard

If it wasn't for the A4 being in my possession, I would be in love with the Magaosi K3 right now. I tried foam tips randomly and they improved quite a bit since yesterday. This should start getting on some people's radars soon.


----------



## wastan

bhazard said:


> If it wasn't for the A4 being in my possession, I would be in love with the Magaosi K3 right now. I tried foam tips randomly and they improved quite a bit since yesterday. This should start getting on some people's radars soon.




I've got the K1 and it's really, really enjoyable. I wonder how big a SQ upgrade the K3 offers.


----------



## zedbg

Any recommendations for cheap desktop headphone AMP/DAC from aliexpress ?


----------



## peter123

zedbg said:


> Any recommendations for cheap desktop headphone AMP/DAC from aliexpress ?




How cheap?


----------



## zedbg

No idea, is there anything decent around 20-30 USD ?


----------



## Holypal

zedbg said:


> No idea, is there anything decent around 20-30 USD ?


 
  
 With good DIY skills, you can try those decoder boards, like:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-XMOS-U8-AK4490-USB-DAC-Decoder-Sound-Card-Headphone-Output-Free-shipping/32520832394.html
 or
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-ESS-ES9018K2M-AD823-SA9023-USB-DAC-Decoder-External-Sound-Card-Headphone-Amplifier-Beyond-ES9023-DAC/1497284_32702345553.html


----------



## peter123

zedbg said:


> No idea, is there anything decent around 20-30 USD ?




I don't think so, at least I've never came across any. For desktop the cheapest SMSL offerings are probably the best value but even the M2 is about $65 and I'm not even sure that it qualify as desktop..... 

I think you you'll get a lot better sound quality for your money to if you'd consider a smaller device.


----------



## polychroma23

Does anyone here have RayAudio RA02? Japanese people seem to love them. Should I take one for the team or go straight for LZ-A4?


----------



## polychroma23

Here are my impressions of my newly arrived IEM's. I've had the first two for about one and a half week and haven't done a thorough A/B comparison yet, but I might do so next time.
  
*Xiaomi Hybrid Pro (Xiaomi Gen 5)*
 Kind of reminds me of **** 4in1. Very V-shaped sound signature. Has rich bass that goes deep that surpasses ****'s IMO. Midrange is thin, has this grayish veiling for both male and female vocals. With deeper insertion, midrange improves by a bit. Well-extended treble, but the details are thrown straight to your face and it's too bright for me. Compared to Moni One's treble emphasis, Xiaomi's is a tad more emphasized. A pretty decent IEM for under 30 bucks, but I'm just not an avid fan of its sound sig.
  
*Trinity Vyrus*
 I decided to go with the undamped gold filters. Got them for 10 pounds less than the normal price on Black Friday. Impressively neutral and smooth. I recommend these for very long listening sessions due to their buttery smooth sound. Bass is deep that goes well along with the rest of the spectrum. I think sub-bass being more "in the front" than mid-bass helps contribute to its smooth soundsig. Vocals are lush and easy on the ears, but they may be a bit too soft at times. And you still get details, but don't expect sparkly and airy sound if that's what you're rooting for. Overall, they're a well all-around performer and very non-fatiguing. Also, you get a wide variety of accessories.
  
*Einsear FIX*
 I decided to buy this because of my liking for Einsear T2, which is IMO the best performer in the sub-$20 price range in my collection, so far. Going back to FIX, they're V-shaped, but more like L-shaped I guess. Bass takes a seat at the very front while mids and treble play around at the back. I wouldn't call them warm or muddy because mid-bass isn't too much, but I'd call them sub-bassy, if there is such a word. Male vocals are great, but female vocals sound too thick most of the time. Treble, like Trinity Vyrus', is smooth. At first, I didn't like them (probably because of too much Moni One exposure) but I found them engaging and fun with EDM and pop later on. Just received them yesterday and they're still burning-in, hoping that sub-bass emphasis will be tamed down.


----------



## neog007

get the a4


----------



## amature101

hate the lz-a4 mmcx connector. It is so tight that when i change the cable i accidentally destroy the side of my wire of the male mmcx connector
 Guess what piss me off further........ The cable that is supplied with 4 in 1 actually sound better than my $100 made cable............


----------



## JayDay

I am also in the process of losing about $100, with no product, to the NiceHCK Audio Store on AliExpress.  The place is a scam and fraud.
  
 They sent me broken headphones AND made me create a youtube video to prove they were broken.  Then they made me pay shipping, about $15, to send them back, and now they are claiming they didn't receive them so now I get no new product and no refund, plus I'm out the shipping.  
  
 Of course Buyer Protection on AliExpress is a joke, so they side with the seller.  It's China so what can I do except leave this review...
  
 I can see how the scam goes: send out any broken headphones, get them to return the headphones, claim you don't receive them, pocket the cash.  Of course AliExpress will be complicit in the scam, China is a joke.  The seller at NiceHCK Audio Store, Jim NiceHCK, will act so nice, that's just part of the scam.
  
I thought everything was fine, and he strung me along for so long, I didn't even get to leave a review on AliExpress about my experience because apparently there's a time limit of 30 days to leave a review, and if you don't, you never get the chance too.  So they just string along anyone they are scamming long enough so that they can't leave a review, then you're done.  They keep extending the phony 'Buyer Protection', but only if you ask them too, because they hope you don't notice when it's about to run out.  Even if you do start up the Buyer Protection, AliExpress has no intention of actually protecting anyone except the seller.
  
 'Buyer Protection' is a made up thing that implies some kind of guarantee that doesn't actually exist.  People think, 'oh, it will be just like Amazon's rock solid protection'.  I imagine if you buy from AliExpress enough, it's only a matter of time before you get burned with no recourse, this is no Amazon.
  
 Spent about $100 and a lot of time, just to learn a lesson - Don't mess with AliExpress, unless you are very prepared to lose all of the money you spent, and have nothing to show for it.
  
 Buyer beware, stay away from NiceHCK Audio Store on AliExpress.


----------



## hoerlurar

didn't you send the package with tracking number?


----------



## bhazard

Not that we don't believe you had a problem, but this has happened before where a "brand new", 1 post person attacked a seller and head-fi'er and turned out to be a fraud (and tied to a now banned seller).
  
 Aliexpress works just like ebay does, where they would normally lean towards the buyer (I practically stopped selling on ebay because of this). You would need to explain much, much more before shouting scam.


----------



## thebigredpolos

LZ A4 just dropped on Massdrop, lowest price $174.99 once 5 are sold.  Sooooooo tempting, and shipping is just as long as Ali (maybe a little longer).


----------



## groucho69

jayday said:


> I am also in the process of losing about $100, with no product, to the NiceHCK Audio Store on AliExpress.  The place is a scam and fraud.
> 
> They sent me broken headphones AND made me create a youtube video to prove they were broken.  Then they made me pay shipping, about $15, to send them back, and now they are claiming they didn't receive them so now I get no new product and no refund, plus I'm out the shipping.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm enjoying using Mr Tao


----------



## Lurk650

thebigredpolos said:


> LZ A4 just dropped on Massdrop, lowest price $174.99 once 5 are sold.  Sooooooo tempting, and shipping is just as long as Ali (maybe a little longer).


.. AE had express shipping, it's an extra $15-20, just gotta tell the seller you want it before you pay. China to my home in the last USA in 5 days


----------



## crabdog

jayday said:


> I am also in the process of losing about $100, with no product, to the NiceHCK Audio Store on AliExpress.  The place is a scam and fraud.
> 
> They sent me broken headphones AND made me create a youtube video to prove they were broken.  Then they made me pay shipping, about $15, to send them back, and now they are claiming they didn't receive them so now I get no new product and no refund, plus I'm out the shipping.
> 
> ...


 
 Unless you sent it with tracking there's no way to verify whether Nice HCK received them or not. As such I think it's unfair for you to trash them here as they could be totally innocent and telling you the truth. I've learned the same lesson myself (not related to AliExpress) - If you're sending anything of significant value you're a fool to do so without paying the extra for tracking.


----------



## Holypal

thebigredpolos said:


> LZ A4 just dropped on Massdrop, lowest price $174.99 once 5 are sold.  Sooooooo tempting, and shipping is just as long as Ali (maybe a little longer).


 
  
  
 No!!!! Massdrop is bad for EU buyers.


----------



## Holypal

jayday said:


> I am also in the process of losing about $100, with no product, to the NiceHCK Audio Store on AliExpress.  The place is a scam and fraud.
> 
> They sent me broken headphones AND made me create a youtube video to prove they were broken.  Then they made me pay shipping, about $15, to send them back, and now they are claiming they didn't receive them so now I get no new product and no refund, plus I'm out the shipping.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do you have the tracking number when you sent them back?


----------



## Holypal

bhazard said:


> Not that we don't believe you had a problem, but this has happened before where a "brand new", 1 post person attacked a seller and head-fi'er and turned out to be a fraud (and tied to a now banned seller).
> 
> Aliexpress works just like ebay does, where they would normally lean towards the buyer (I practically stopped selling on ebay because of this). You would need to explain much, much more before shouting scam.


 
  
 Yes, ebay is totally unfair to seller.


----------



## VinceHill24

Has anyone heard of the QKZ DM9 or have any impressions about it. I can't seem to find any reviews or impressions about it besides AE reviews despite it had almost 2000+ units sold on AE. It can't be no one from our thread noticed about it right? They look so cool and attractive btw
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32759894933/32759894933.html


----------



## Zuetsu

jayday said:


> I am also in the process of losing about $100, with no product, to the NiceHCK Audio Store on AliExpress.  The place is a scam and fraud.
> 
> They sent me broken headphones AND made me create a youtube video to prove they were broken.  Then they made me pay shipping, about $15, to send them back, and now they are claiming they didn't receive them so now I get no new product and no refund, plus I'm out the shipping.
> 
> ...


 
 I doubt that he is sending broken headphones intentionally, since he would have been out of business a long time ago if he really did. But based on experiences from other people on this forum, you can say that his customer service is pretty bad.


----------



## JayDay

It came to me using USPS so I sent it back the same way.  At the time, they said they only have tracking until it gets to China, and I had the tracking number LC804235768US.  When I called up USPS about this issue they said they just got tracking within China a couple days after I sent out my order, so bad timing.  They also said that if there were any issues with it at customs or otherwise, it would just get returned to me.  I uploaded photos of the customs slip and receipt which have the addresses, dates, names, stamp and everything on them to prove I sent it back and the cost.  It is possible that some BS happened once it got to China's postal system.  
 But even if something did happen to it in China's postal system, I did make the YouTube video(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shvCKQrv5ro) showing that the product was defective, so it's not like I was trying to keep a good product and get a refund.  Even if they did receive it, it would've been defective anyway, I wasn't returning a working product.  
  
 I would've been fine with a 50% refund (though I have my doubts about the sellers claim that they didn't receive it) since one side of the headphones was not working and this wouldn't have happened if they just checked it before the sent it to the other side of the world.  I still would have been out the shipping costs on top of 50% of the headphone cost.  
  
 The AliExpress terms/buyer protection say that you can send it back for a full refund, or keep the defective product and get a partial refund.  If they claim to have not received it, then it should be treated as if I kept it and get a partial refund.  But of course, somehow, now that I said I sent it back, it's all or nothing, there is apparently no going back to 'keep with a partial refund'...  I should be able to change my refund claim from 'return for full refund' to 'keep with partial refund', but even AliExpress will not honor that. AliExpress buyer protection is garbage.  
  
 Even it I did get a full refund, I would still be out the $15 shipping with no product to show for it.  And if I was able to get full tracking in China, it would have cost even more than $15 for shipping, with no product and lots of wasted time.  Either way, a $0 refund for this situation is not what I would expect reading the terms or from AliExpress who claims to have 'Buyer Protection'.  It's not good customer service from the store, or from AliExpress, and definitely is ripe for scamming.  
  
 I doubt there is any way they would say they ever received a package from anyone that didn't come with tracking to prove it.  I certainly would have a hard time trusting a Chinese company on AliExpress again - and like I said, even if they did give you a refund for a defective product, you would still be out the shipping.  Why wouldn't they just keep sending out crap hoping to score on someone who accidentally lets the buyer protection run out, or sends something back without a tracking number.  If they do receive it, they could just send out the broken item again trying to fish for another unsuspecting victim.


----------



## Holypal

jayday said:


> It came to me using USPS so I sent it back the same way.  At the time, they said they only have tracking until it gets to China, and I had the tracking number LC804235768US.  When I called up USPS about this issue they said they just got tracking within China a couple days after I sent out my order, so bad timing.  They also said that if there were any issues with it at customs or otherwise, it would just get returned to me.  I uploaded photos of the customs slip and receipt which have the addresses, dates, names, stamp and everything on them to prove I sent it back and the cost.  It is possible that some BS happened once it got to China's postal system.
> But even if something did happen to it in China's postal system, I did make the YouTube video(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shvCKQrv5ro) showing that the product was defective, so it's not like I was trying to keep a good product and get a refund.  Even if they did receive it, it would've been defective anyway, I wasn't returning a working product.
> 
> I would've been fine with a 50% refund (though I have my doubts about the sellers claim that they didn't receive it) since one side of the headphones was not working and this wouldn't have happened if they just checked it before the sent it to the other side of the world.  I still would have been out the shipping costs on top of 50% of the headphone cost.
> ...


 
  
 Did the tracking information say your package delivered the seller? If so, you have the reason to ask full refund. Otherwise it's difficult to judge based on assumptions. 
  
 I see. USPS Tracking is unavailable for this product for CHINA. I'll never use USPS.


----------



## carltonh

vincehill24 said:


> Has anyone heard of the QKZ DM9 or have any impressions about it. I can't seem to find any reviews or impressions about it besides AE reviews despite it had almost 2000+ units sold on AE. It can't be no one from our thread noticed about it right? They look so cool and attractive btw
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32759894933/32759894933.html


 
  
 Yes, I just got mine 2 days ago. So far I like it very much. I also have the QKZ DM3, which uses the same shell as the Tennmak Banjo, but the DM3 is just all bass, all the time. The DM3 is not recommended, even though its clarity is very good if you EQ up treble.
  
 The DM9 is not quite as pretty and shiny as the images, but the sound is much better. It is a mild V, but the bass, midbass and subbass are just a perfect rumbly mix. If you believe an IEM can rumble with out being bloated, I think this shows how well it can be done. It is like a heavy metal concert experience where I wear earplugs to keep the total volume from being dangerous, but you can still feel the bass vibrating your body. What is interesting is that it really is an open back design, unlike so many fake open backs recently. If you put the rear side to your ear, you can most definitely tell it is open back, not just a pin hole. But it isn't enough to disturb others. That might contribute to it having a more open and airy with good soundstage for a cheap single dynamic. Note that there isn't any extraordinary level of micro-detail or 3-D effect. For the most part it is on the level of the best KZ IEMs like the ED9, but not on the **** 4in1 level of detail. I haven't tried the KZ ZS1, but those that have might want to compare this. The DM9 is still probably more balanced than that. I probably just now have it burned in enough to do comparisons, but I'm happy with it being fatigue free while still having treble extension. Unlike my Trinity PM4, which has a fatiguing treble spike somewhere that I need to see if filters or dampening can fix.


----------



## inevitableso

How's the DZAT DT-05 audio? is it worth the price?


----------



## DikZak

Aaand the Senzer H1 just vanished from AE, not available anymore. 
Does that say something or does that happen more in the chifi scene. Any thoughts on it?


Does anybody have Einsear T2 and/or Boarseman CX98? What do you think of it? Can't find much on them besides audiobudget.


----------



## VinceHill24

carltonh said:


> Yes, I just got mine 2 days ago. So far I like it very much. I also have the QKZ DM3, which uses the same shell as the Tennmak Banjo, but the DM3 is just all bass, all the time. The DM3 is not recommended, even though its clarity is very good if you EQ up treble.
> 
> The DM9 is not quite as pretty and shiny as the images, but the sound is much better. It is a mild V, but the bass, midbass and subbass are just a perfect rumbly mix. If you believe an IEM can rumble with out being bloated, I think this shows how well it can be done. It is like a heavy metal concert experience where I wear earplugs to keep the total volume from being dangerous, but you can still feel the bass vibrating your body. What is interesting is that it really is an open back design, unlike so many fake open backs recently. If you put the rear side to your ear, you can most definitely tell it is open back, not just a pin hole. But it isn't enough to disturb others. That might contribute to it having a more open and airy with good soundstage for a cheap single dynamic. Note that there isn't any extraordinary level of micro-detail or 3-D effect. For the most part it is on the level of the best KZ IEMs like the ED9, but not on the **** 4in1 level of detail. I haven't tried the KZ ZS1, but those that have might want to compare this. The DM9 is still probably more balanced than that. I probably just now have it burned in enough to do comparisons, but I'm happy with it being fatigue free while still having treble extension. Unlike my Trinity PM4, which has a fatiguing treble spike somewhere that I need to see if filters or dampening can fix.


Wow just wow! Open back with good bass and soundstage for such a cheap price, instantly added to cart without 2nd thought. Recently this thread has gone too expensive that my wallet can no longer follow. Thanks for such valuable input


----------



## VinceHill24

bossunswitch3 said:


> How's the DZAT DT-05 audio? is it worth the price?


I think you can forget about the DZAT at this moment. Probably i get a sour unit or so but it seems many Taobao reviews resonate with my thought. It's all too bassy and boomy. The bass kind of overwhelmed all other frequencies that i find the midrange become veiled and unnatural particularly when it comes to female vocal. The treble not as rolled off as my first impressions thought but sound darker and slightly recessed. The bass is chaotic on this, they do have the deep subbass rumble but overall bass presentation is very sluggish and not accurate as if they did not do proper crossover/tuning between the 2 drivers. 

Note that i've already burned in the DZAT for more than 100hours but i'll continue for the 200hours mark to see how it goes.

Despite having a great aesthetic, design, packaging, and fit, i think they do not worth their pricetag as for that price range i'm better off with the Xiaomi hybrid pro HD. Even their predecessor the wooden DF10 sounded much better than this. 

Of course i hope this is just my unit having an issue but for anyone interested to get it i suggest you put it on hold first while waiting for others impressions.


----------



## crabdog

vincehill24 said:


> I think you can forget about the DZAT at this moment. Probably i get a sour unit or so but it seems many Taobao reviews resonate with my thought. It's all too bassy and boomy. The bass kind of overwhelmed all other frequencies that i find the midrange become veiled and unnatural particularly when it comes to female vocal. The treble not as rolled off as my first impressions thought but sound darker and slightly recessed. The bass is chaotic on this, they do have the deep subbass rumble but overall bass presentation is very sluggish and not accurate as if they did not do proper crossover/tuning between the 2 drivers.
> 
> Note that i've already burned in the DZAT for more than 100hours but i'll continue for the 200hours mark to see how it goes.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the impressions. I hope yours is defective as it would be such a shame for such a good looking iem sounds bad.


----------



## VinceHill24

crabdog said:


> Thanks for the impressions. I hope yours is defective as it would be such a shame for such a good looking iem sounds bad.


I hope so too. I remembered i've read few posts back that someone mentioned about the DZAT DT-05 being withdrawn for a moment probably because they're facing this issue ? And what intrigues me is that this is a Taobao crowd-funding project but i've seen a lot of those crowd-funded buyers from Taobao not yet receiving theirs and yet new buyers can already buy it from their store so that kinda makes me wonder have they actually fix the issue. Can't wait to hear more from everyone else.


----------



## Vishal

Anyone knows how much time it would take for an item to return back to the Seller if unaccepted. 
Actually I was out of the town and its been a 2 months now since the delivery attempt. 
I contacted seller yesterday who denied receiving the item. 
Seller shipped using.. Aliexpress standard shipping. 

Any idea what will happen?? 

This is so frustrating.


----------



## VinceHill24

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fiil/carat-pro-audiophile-quality-stylish-sport-earbuds/description
This is interesting. Thought it wouldn't be relevant here but nope its Chinese i suppose by FIIL Technology. DD+BA at 169$ and it seems to have some incredible feat as a bluetooth sports IEM.


----------



## smy1

Hey guys i need to ship my cayin i5 back to penon audio at hong kong

Which carrier is the cheapest with insurance? Usps, fedex or ups?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Unless you sent it with tracking there's no way to verify whether Nice HCK received them or not. As such I think it's unfair for you to trash them here as they could be totally innocent and telling you the truth. I've learned the same lesson myself (not related to AliExpress) - If you're sending anything of significant value you're a fool to do so without paying the extra for tracking.



Still sucks, my Maples were lost in that package too. FedEx only when shipping internationally 



dikzak said:


> Aaand the Senzer H1 just vanished from AE, not available anymore.
> Does that say something or does that happen more in the chifi scene. Any thoughts on it?
> 
> 
> Does anybody have Einsear T2 and/or Boarseman CX98? What do you think of it? Can't find much on them besides audiobudget.




My Senzer from Amazon will be here tomorrow


----------



## toddy0191

dikzak said:


> Aaand the Senzer H1 just vanished from AE, not available anymore.
> Does that say something or does that happen more in the chifi scene. Any thoughts on it?
> 
> 
> Does anybody have Einsear T2 and/or Boarseman CX98? What do you think of it? Can't find much on them besides audiobudget.




Weird about the Senzer; maybe it's something to do with Tennmak. I'm glad I managed to get one before they disappeared. 

I've had the CX98s for a while and they're very good. Great treble and detail but lack a bit in the sub bass region. The Audio budget review is pretty much spot on IMO. You get great accessories for the price and they are really well built. 

I would recommend buying the XE800 before them though.


----------



## Edwii

Hello. I'm newish to the world of Chinese IEMs. 
 I just ordered a pair of Rock Zircons, I hear a lot of good about them, and others, at audiobudget.com
 Now I want to get a couple more pairs but don't know what. I run HD650's I like their signature, tho wouldn't mind more bass.  
    
 I'd be up to spend up to $60USD for 2 or 3 more pairs. 
 I've heard good things about: 
 KZ
 Somic
 Joyroom
 and many many others. 
  
 Can I get some suggestions as what to get please?


----------



## polychroma23

dikzak said:


> Aaand the Senzer H1 just vanished from AE, not available anymore.
> Does that say something or does that happen more in the chifi scene. Any thoughts on it?
> 
> 
> Does anybody have Einsear T2 and/or Boarseman CX98? What do you think of it? Can't find much on them besides audiobudget.


 
  
 I have Einsear T2's. They are a wonderful gem. I got them from a banned seller for 13 bucks. Exceptional build and sound quality for their price. The sound sig is neutral. IMO they beat Joyroom E107 which has the same sound sig and price tag.


----------



## TwoPalms

I buy 3 senzer & giving it all to my nieces. If they disappeared from AE, can't have one for my self


----------



## Vidal

edwii said:


> Hello. I'm newish to the world of Chinese IEMs.
> I just ordered a pair of Rock Zircons, I hear a lot of good about them, and others, at audiobudget.com
> Now I want to get a couple more pairs but don't know what. I run HD650's I like their signature, tho wouldn't mind more bass.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd take the reviews on Audiobudget with a pinch of salt, Rock Zircons are OK but nothing special. My site of choice for reviews is the Russian Audiofight.info one. You can just look at the scores or with a Chrome browser translate, the results are little hard to read but you get the general gist. That said I'd recommend the following from the ones you've listed: -
  
 KZ - ED9, ZS3 and ZST
 Joyroom - E107
  
 The top rated earphones (that I agree with) on Audiofight.info are: -
  
 Urbanfun HiFi
 Mannhas C190 and E170
 Kinera BD02
 LZ A03
 Tennmak Banjo
  
 I also like the **** 4in1, UES and Senzer H1 (Amazon not AliE). Current favourite is the Ty Hi G3 though.
  


toddy0191 said:


> Weird about the Senzer; maybe it's something to do with Tennmak. I'm glad I managed to get one before they disappeared.
> 
> I've had the CX98s for a while and they're very good. Great treble and detail but lack a bit in the sub bass region. The Audio budget review is pretty much spot on IMO. You get great accessories for the price and they are really well built. I would recommend buying the XE800 before them though.


 
  
 The Senzer H1 are still available from Amazon though.


----------



## To.M

As for Kinera models, after a week with BD005 I can fully recommend them and add to the list.

With 60usd I would recommend one pair of earbud too, they are cheap now and sound great, like Monk Plus or Ty Hi-Z 32 or Qian39 and 3 IEMS for example: KZ ZST, Urbanfun and Kinera BD005.


----------



## BramblexD

Xiaomi just launched another new piston earphone and over ear headphones.
 Pistons are the "fresh" edition and cheapest at just 29RMB ($4) and the over ear pair is 199RMB($28) and is called the "easy" edition.
  









 http://www.mi.com/huosai3/?cfrom=list
 http://www.mi.com/headphone2/?cfrom=list


----------



## crabdog

bramblexd said:


> Xiaomi just launched another new piston earphone and over ear headphones.
> Pistons are the "fresh" edition and cheapest at just 29RMB ($4) and the over ear pair is 199RMB($28) and is called the "easy" edition.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Did anyone else read that page after translating and find this?
  
 "[size=20.007px]Free to switch the heart of memories[/size]
[color=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.8)]Play, cut songs, then call with the sex switch"[/color]


----------



## peter123

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> Did anyone else read that page after translating and find this?
> 
> "[size=20.007px]Free to switch the heart of memories[/size]
> [color=rgba(255, 255, 255, 0.8)]Play, cut songs, then call with the sex switch"[/color]


----------



## yangian

Today I got ADV M4. Man, forget about those Chinese product. With $40, Its SQ is on par with IE80 and much better than my best budgeted IEMs - Yinjw IE800!!! I have given away 4in1, so I cannot compare them. But 4in1 should be in the same tie of Yinjw. Before when I bought 4in1, someone suggested to get M4. Now I'm convinced M4 is much better than all the Chinese products I ever had, including LZ A2. its soundstage is soooooooooooooooo much better than LZ A2!
 The build quality is much better than IE80/800. By far the best build quality of IEMs I have had.
  
 It's a power hunter! On my Xduoo X3, it has no obvious merit over Yinjw. But from my desktop amplifier, it's much better than than Yinjw. Actually, sound of M4 is very similar as Havi from memory, since I have sold Havi.


----------



## B9Scrambler

yangian said:


> Today I got ADV M4. Man, forget about those Chinese product. With $40, Its SQ is on par with IE80 and much better than my best budgeted IEMs - Yinjw IE800!!! I have given away 4in1, so I cannot compare them. But 4in1 should be in the same tie of Yinjw. Before when I bought 4in1, someone suggested to get M4. Now I'm convinced M4 is much better than all the Chinese products I ever had, including LZ A2. its soundstage is soooooooooooooooo much better than LZ A2!
> The build quality is much better than IE80/800. By far the best build quality of IEMs I have had.


 
  
 They are pretty awesome aren't they?  That cable is especially good, and puts many, much more expensive earphones to shame.
  
​


----------



## Holypal

yangian said:


> Today I got ADV M4. Man, forget about those Chinese product. With $40, Its SQ is on par with IE80 and much better than my best budgeted IEMs - Yinjw IE800!!! I have given away 4in1, so I cannot compare them. But 4in1 should be in the same tie of Yinjw. Before when I bought 4in1, someone suggested to get M4. Now I'm convinced M4 is much better than all the Chinese products I ever had, including LZ A2. its soundstage is soooooooooooooooo much better than LZ A2!
> The build quality is much better than IE80/800. By far the best build quality of IEMs I have had.
> 
> It's a power hunter! On my Xduoo X3, it has no obvious merit over Yinjw. But from my desktop amplifier, it's much better than than Yinjw. Actually, sound of M4 is very similar as Havi from memory, since I have sold Havi.


 
  
 Power hunter? From their web: https://www.adv-sound.com/products/m4
 It states: Impedance 16 Ohm+/-15%; Rated Power Input 1mW;  Max. Input Power 5mW
  
 So you used it on your desktop amplifier? Seriously?   Anyway, it looks like a cheap Hifiman RE400.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

yangian said:


> Today I got ADV M4. Man, forget about those Chinese product. With $40, Its SQ is on par with IE80 and much better than my best budgeted IEMs - Yinjw IE800!!! I have given away 4in1, so I cannot compare them. But 4in1 should be in the same tie of Yinjw. Before when I bought 4in1, someone suggested to get M4. Now I'm convinced M4 is much better than all the Chinese products I ever had, including LZ A2. its soundstage is soooooooooooooooo much better than LZ A2!
> The build quality is much better than IE80/800. By far the best build quality of IEMs I have had.
> 
> It's a power hunter! On my Xduoo X3, it has no obvious merit over Yinjw. But from my desktop amplifier, it's much better than than Yinjw. Actually, sound of M4 is very similar as Havi from memory, since I have sold Havi.


well if we need to spend 400 dollars for a desktop amp its not too portable


----------



## notamethlab

Edit:doublepost


----------



## notamethlab

holypal said:


> Anyway, it looks like a cheap Hifiman RE400.




LOL the re400 looks like a cheap adv M4, just look at the cables


----------



## Holypal

notamethlab said:


> LOL the re400 looks like a cheap adv M4, just look at the cables


 
  
 Based on Head-fi reviewers, RE400 is better than M4:


----------



## peter123

holypal said:


> Based on Head-fi reviewers, RE400 is better than M4:




Could you please do an indepth comparison between the two?


----------



## Holypal

peter123 said:


> Could you please do an indepth comparison between the two?


 
  
 No, I only have re400. I don't buy headphone/earphone to review them. Usually read others' reviews first, and then buy or not.


----------



## peter123

holypal said:


> No, I only have re400. I don't buy headphone/earphone to review them. Usually read others' reviews first, and then buy or not.




Oh, since you were posting so much about them I figured you had them (the M4)......


----------



## Holypal

peter123 said:


> Oh, since you were posting so much about them I figured you had them (the M4)......


 
  
 I wrote the post because I feel skeptical that he plugged an earphone with max 5mW input to a desktop amplifier. Anyway, it reminds me the re400.


----------



## peter123

holypal said:


> I wrote the post because I feel skeptical that he plugged an earphone with max 5mW input to a desktop amplifier. Anyway, it reminds me the re400.




So what? I use IEM's all the time with my main amplifier that output 8.4 W at 16Ohm because it's my main system and it's convenient for me to use it.


----------



## Holypal

peter123 said:


> So what? I use IEM's all the time with my main amplifier that output 8.4 W at 16Ohm because it's my main system and it's convenient for me to use it.


 
  
 You didn't burn any of them?


----------



## yangian

b9scrambler said:


> They are pretty awesome aren't they?  That cable is especially good, and puts many, much more expensive earphones to shame.
> 
> ​


 
  
 Yeah, this is really amazing! Is the company in US? The build quality put shame of those Sennheiser's (what I only have) and its sound quality put shame of those by putting together several BA driveres and a dynamic drivers.
 I just received it. I expect it'll get better after burn-in.


----------



## peter123

holypal said:


> You didn't burn any of them?




Of course not, I watch my volume.....


----------



## yangian

holypal said:


> Based on Head-fi reviewers, RE400 is better than M4:


 
  
 I do not have RE400. But I have IE80/800. It's on par with IE80 (very different sound signature). Its has a very 3D soundstage as IE80. It's soundstage height is better than Havi (from memory but with other references). Though soundstage is not as big as Havi, but definitely no big difference.


----------



## yangian

holypal said:


> Power hunter? From their web: https://www.adv-sound.com/products/m4
> It states: Impedance 16 Ohm+/-15%; Rated Power Input 1mW;  Max. Input Power 5mW
> 
> So you used it on your desktop amplifier? Seriously?   Anyway, it looks like a cheap Hifiman RE400.


 

 Its sensitivity is on 92db.


----------



## yangian

thomas de brito said:


> well if we need to spend 400 dollars for a desktop amp its not too portable


 
  
 Not that bad
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do not have very good DAPs. It should not be harder to drive than Havi.


----------



## yangian

Moreover, M4 is so light and so comfortable in the ear!
 Add: Its sound is very natural and neutral, basically an inear hd600.


----------



## yangian

I'm very impressive with this new company and recommand this to you guys:
 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/991035804/accessport-hi-res-audio-amplifier-for-iphone-7-cha
  
 Same company.


----------



## gobin

Man I should have grabbed on of those M4 when it was on sale at $27. 
  
 How about its clarity? Is it also on par with the IE80 or at least not so far behind in that aspect?


----------



## B9Scrambler

yangian said:


> Yeah, this is really amazing! Is the company in US? The build quality put shame of those Sennheiser's (what I only have) and its sound quality put shame of those by putting together several BA driveres and a dynamic drivers.
> I just received it. I expect it'll get better after burn-in.


 
  
 Yup, they're US based. If you haven't seen or tried it yet, see if you can get a hold of the Model 3. They're amazing.


----------



## yangian

gobin said:


> Man I should have grabbed on of those M4 when it was on sale at $27.
> 
> How about its clarity? Is it also on par with the IE80 or at least not so far behind in that aspect?


 
  
 Where is the $27 sale? I know it has $30 sale. Clarity is similar to IE80. But it has no blow-up midbass. Bass quantity is much less than IE80. High is not as rolloff as IE80. It's a little bit harsh on Xduoo X3, but not on DAC X6 with my A6 amplifier. Imaging ability is similar to IE80 too. Soundstage depth seems better than width. Soundstage heigh falls in the level of IE80/800 and much better than those Chinese products, even Havi. These are initial impression. Needs burn-in and further comparison. But I'm very confident from the initial hearing.


----------



## yangian

b9scrambler said:


> Yup, they're US based. If you haven't seen or tried it yet, see if you can get a hold of the Model 3. They're amazing.


 
  
 Model 3 is wireless! I have no wireless phones and have no intention to get one. But I believe it's amazing. M4 is amazing at such a price!


----------



## yangian

I use my Zdac v2 to drive HD600 and M4 simultaniously. I used to use an OTL tube amplifier with Zdac to drive HD600. But Ddac's stock amplifier can drvie HD600 very well, only not enough soundstage.
 Their sound signature is very very close. 600 has better imaging precision and separation. But amazingly, their soundstage is pretty similar from Zdac. M4 is totally out of head!
 Zdac is great for M4. DAC X6 is too warm (Any phone sounds warm from it) and restricted soundstage. Seems M4 is picky of source!
 So the good news is it's so cheap for such sound quality, the bad news is you might need several hundreds gears to get its full potential.


----------



## Shawn71

yangian said:


> Where is the $27 sale? I know it has $30 sale. Clarity is similar to IE80. But it has no blow-up midbass. Bass quantity is much less than IE80. High is not as rolloff as IE80. It's a little bit harsh on Xduoo X3, but not on DAC X6 with my A6 amplifier. Imaging ability is similar to IE80 too. Soundstage depth seems better than width. Soundstage heigh falls in the level of IE80/800 and much better than those Chinese products, even Havi. These are initial impression. Needs burn-in and further comparison. But I'm very confident from the initial hearing.




Yeah I regret now how I missed this M4 despite ive had seen its SALE on BF.......crazy shopping spree may be.  This one is serious in both bq and sq(fr). Top notch bq is what Im intrigued when they launched. Btw,they do have modular BT monitors too last I saw them in their KS campaign launch.

Nevertheless,the way I see it now,we will see some impressions from some here! as its popped now.


----------



## B9Scrambler

yangian said:


> Model 3 is wireless! I have no wireless phones and have no intention to get one. But I believe it's amazing. M4 is amazing at such a price!




Only wireless if you want it to be. Removable cables, sir.


----------



## Lurk650

"Crazy" Senzer H1 came from Amazon. Initial impressions? Very solid.


----------



## yangian

b9scrambler said:


> Only wireless if you want it to be. Removable cables, sir.


 
  
 Oh, I see.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yeah, will consider it.


----------



## notamethlab

holypal said:


> Based on Head-fi reviewers, RE400 is better than M4:



7 reviews vs 23 reviews though


----------



## Shawn71

lurk650 said:


> "Crazy" Senzer H1 came from Amazon. Initial impressions? Very solid.




Bq or sq or both?.......


----------



## Shawn71

notamethlab said:


> 7 reviews vs 23 reviews though




Well, RE400s are couple of years older to these.....so yeah, little long way to go. But that cld change in a month or two,IF some of the owners post their reviews alongside the seasoned and sample reviewers......just talkin abt the review count.


----------



## Lurk650

shawn71 said:


> Bq or sq or both?.......




Build seems solid, they look pretty classy. The sound quality is good but treble is a bit bright/harsh out of my S7 Edge, from my Opus is way better. Will be mostly using with my Edge for the mic for phone calls though. Bass is emphasized but not boomy.


----------



## audio123

Came across Eternal Melody. Seems very good.
https://www.emaudio.com.cn


----------



## Vidal

lurk650 said:


> Build seems solid, they look pretty classy. The sound quality is good but treble is a bit bright/harsh out of my S7 Edge, from my Opus is way better. Will be mostly using with my Edge for the mic for phone calls though. Bass is emphasized but not boomy.


 
  
 Pretty much what I thought but I didn't have the issue with the treble though at least not from my iPhone/Aegis combo


----------



## gobin

yangian said:


> Where is the $27 sale? I know it has $30 sale. Clarity is similar to IE80. But it has no blow-up midbass. Bass quantity is much less than IE80. High is not as rolloff as IE80. It's a little bit harsh on Xduoo X3, but not on DAC X6 with my A6 amplifier. Imaging ability is similar to IE80 too. Soundstage depth seems better than width. Soundstage heigh falls in the level of IE80/800 and much better than those Chinese products, even Havi. These are initial impression. Needs burn-in and further comparison. But I'm very confident from the initial hearing.


 
 33% off on Cyber monday (the monday after Black Friday). But I chose to go with the Tennmak Pro. Not a bad choice though, but I think I will get the M4 next time it's on sale.


----------



## TwoPalms

Finally I pull the trigger on LZ A4. I hope I'm not making wrong decision.
About Senzer h1 treble, I think a bit bright but not harsh.


----------



## thanderbird

What is the difference between the Moni and the LZ A4? Do I need an upgrade to my TK13, any suggestions?


----------



## Mheat122134

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Super-Audio-12BA-Custom-Made-Balanced-Armature-Kill-UE900-SE846-K3003-Around-Ear-Earphone-With/32753293777.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.13.D3fGa7&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10000009_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_9999_10061_10062_10056_10055_10037_10054_10033_10059_10032_10099_10078_10079_10077_427_10103_10073_10102_10096_10052_10050_10051-10052_9999,searchweb201603_3,afswitch_2&btsid=d6cd358d-f6bb-4de7-88d3-7fe9b733b4aa
  
 So...has anyone tried these?


----------



## JayDay

A


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, spent $500 on a deal I just couldn't pass up.  It includes Opus #1, Dignis case, & Fidue A83 FB (non-detachable cable but terminates in 2.5mm and includes adapter).  I must admit, it's a very impressive pairing so far, especially for the cost.  Basically given the standard cost of the Opus #1, I got the case & IEM for free.  I'm curious what this IEM will do with burn in.


----------



## Lurk650

thanderbird said:


> What is the difference between the Moni and the LZ A4? Do I need an upgrade to my TK13, any suggestions?




The A4 has more bass and a smoother treble than the Moni, better air and more detail. 

The A4 is an Easy upgrade over the 13.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> The A4 has more bass and a smoother treble than the Moni, better air and more detail.
> 
> The A4 is an Easy upgrade over the 13.


 

 Agreed. If it comes down to it, I actually think I enjoy my TK12 over the more clinical EQ of the TK13 as well.
  
 Other than the SUPER clinical SWIII the A4 is the Best I've currently got, and certainly the most listenable.
  









 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

If the Specs are correct on those 12Ba Earphones I'm not impressed with only a 50 Hz Low end. 60 Hz is the lowest Note Open E on a 4 String Bass. If you simply go to a 5 String, (which Many Jazz bass players use) it's simply insufficient. It wouldn't be able to reproduce most EDM accurately as well. For $800 ??? I would expect a better frequency range.
  
 Although my High frequency perception is not what it used to be, I can definitely hear 16 Hz and lower.
  
 JMHO.
  








 TWIN


----------



## bhazard

I'm hoping the A4 really catches on, and I hope after time we keep our opinions the same as they are now instead of just hype. So far it is really that impressive.


----------



## mebaali

With nearly a week's usage, I think I (kinda) have found my endgame (that is until I find another product/offer which is irresistible for my ears/purse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) IEMs in Moni One Hybrid.
  
  
 Overall Clarity, Imaging, Instrument Separation and Detail Retrieval (musical aspects for which I am sucker for) from these are simply amazing (also using dual flange wide bore silicone tips adds a bit of fullness to the overall sound) for my gears/tastes. Especially, when thinking of the price that I had paid to get these (for 50 US$ on 11-11 sale), makes it even sweeter deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I would also like to thank @Lurk650 for suggesting these just before/during 11-11 sale (was in two minds and about to buy PMV A01 then decided on these)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Lurk650

mebaali said:


> With nearly a week's usage, I think I (kinda) have found my endgame (that is until I find another product/offer which is irresistible for my ears/purse  ) IEMs in Moni One Hybrid.
> 
> 
> Overall Clarity, Imaging, Instrument Separation and Detail Retrieval (musical aspects for which I am sucker for) from these are simply amazing (also using dual flange wide bore silicone tips adds a bit of fullness to the overall sound) for my gears/tastes. Especially, when thinking of the price that I had paid to get these (for 50 US$ on 11-11 sale), makes it even sweeter deal
> ...




Glad you are enjoying them! They are definitely a solid IEM


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Glad you are enjoying them! They are definitely a solid IEM


 





 Absolutely. Also the Crazy Cello are another great option for those who want a little more low end.
  
Merry Christmas !!!      Everyone.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Absolutely. Also the Crazy Cello are another great option for those who want a little more low end.
> 
> [COLOR=009933]M[/COLOR][COLOR=FF0000]erry[/COLOR] [COLOR=009933]C[/COLOR][COLOR=FF0000]hrist[/COLOR][COLOR=009933]mas[/COLOR] [COLOR=FF0000]!!!     [/COLOR] Everyone.
> 
> TWIN




Been a while since listening to the Moni bc of my A4. Connected the Moni to my silver plated cable and plugged into my MMCX. Forgot how good they sound and Im pretty sure the silver cable tamed the highs just a tad. Damn perfect sound overall.


----------



## Holypal

lurk650 said:


> Been a while since listening to the Moni bc of my A4. Connected the Moni to my silver plated cable and plugged into my MMCX. Forgot how good they sound and Im pretty sure the silver cable tamed the highs just a tad. Damn perfect sound overall.




Do you prefer Moni one or LZ A4?


----------



## yangian

Just FYI:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/kef-m200-hi-fi-in-ear-headphones-aluminum-black/reviews/17655


----------



## groucho69

yangian said:


> Just FYI:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/kef-m200-hi-fi-in-ear-headphones-aluminum-black/reviews/17655


 
 http://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/Details.aspx?categoryId=0&productId=30306&sku=M200
  
EF Hi-Fi Dual Driver In-Ear Headphones (M200)  
   With two dedicated dynamic drivers, M200 hi-fi earphones allow you to enjoy the most delicate nuances of the original recording.

 
 Free Shipping!
 Sale Ends: 2016-12-31
  
  ​  

$78.00​


----------



## bhazard

The M200's had excellent sound, but the build quality wasn't up to par with what I've seen from KEF before (lots of refurbs) and the nozzles are big. Could be an issue for some.


----------



## TwinACStacks

holypal said:


> Do you prefer Moni one or LZ A4?


 





 Moni are very good, however the LZ A4 is an end game IEM for some. It's simply in a different league.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

holypal said:


> Do you prefer Moni one or LZ A4?




A4. It's my end game iem, as Twin said. Moni is indeed very good, esp for the price


----------



## trumpethead

lurk650 said:


> Moni. It's my end game iem, as Twin said. Moni is indeed very good, esp for the price



Lurk, are you saying that Moni is your end game or A4?


----------



## Lurk650

trumpethead said:


> Lurk, are you saying that Moni is your end game or A4?




Oops meant A4. Got about 4 hrs sleep before my daughter woke us up to open presents haha


----------



## Holypal

twinacstacks said:


> Moni are very good, however the LZ A4 is an end game IEM for some. It's simply in a different league.
> 
> TWIN







lurk650 said:


> A4. It's my end game iem, as Twin said. Moni is indeed very good, esp for the price




Thanks. A4 or FLC8S is the question now.


----------



## yangian

bhazard said:


> The M200's had excellent sound, but the build quality wasn't up to par with what I've seen from KEF before (lots of refurbs) and the nozzles are big. Could be an issue for some.


 
  
 M200's sound is really special. It's more than amazing to my ear!


----------



## trivium911

yangian said:


> M200's sound is really special. It's more than amazing to my ear!




Yeah they were really not comfortable, i returned them an hour later. It feels like forcing something very unnatural into your ear canal. Sound was good from what i remember but really hard to focus when the things dont fit in the ear and were very painful. I was going to try the complys they have but they were bagged seperate which meant if i made it look like they were opened the store would not allow a return.


----------



## yangian

trivium911 said:


> Yeah they were really not comfortable, i returned them an hour later. It feels like forcing something very unnatural into your ear canal. Sound was good from what i remember but really hard to focus when the things dont fit in the ear and were very painful. I was going to try the complys they have but they were bagged seperate which meant if i made it look like they were opened the store would not allow a return.


 

 Sorry about this. I know, the fit is really not for everyone. But it stay very well in my ears.  Small ear canals cannot consider about it.


----------



## thanderbird

yangian said:


> M200's sound is really special. It's more than amazing to my ear!




How do you compare m200 with other Chinese headphones known in this discussion?


----------



## thanderbird

lurk650 said:


> Oops meant A4. Got about 4 hrs sleep before my daughter woke us up to open presents haha




thanks for listening. I am seriously considering the A4.


----------



## trivium911

yangian said:


> Sorry about this. I know, the fit is really not for everyone. But it stay very well in my ears.  Small ear canals cannot consider about it.




So if you got big ol dumbo ears they will fit, haha just kidding.


----------



## yangian

thanderbird said:


> How do you compare m200 with other Chinese headphones known in this discussion?



 


I only had 4in1 known here. No comparability. M200 is light year better than 4in1.


----------



## DBaldock9

thanderbird said:


> thanks for listening. I am seriously considering the A4.


 
 When you're ready to purchase, check with the AliExpess vendors, since some offer discounts / deals to Head-Fi Forum members. 
  
 Take Care, 
 David Baldock


----------



## Shawn71

lurk650 said:


> Build seems solid, they look pretty classy. The sound quality is good but treble is a bit bright/harsh out of my S7 Edge, from my Opus is way better. Will be mostly using with my Edge for the mic for phone calls though. Bass is emphasized but not boomy.




Thats intersting,and will keep an eye on ali to see them back on stock........


----------



## Lurk650

shawn71 said:


> Thats intersting,and will keep an eye on ali to see them back on stock........




Yeah I got mine from Amazon. Been burning it over last 24 hrs, gonna go try Comply tips if treble hasn't been tamed enough


----------



## rockingthearies

Currently are there any comparisons between the iBasso IT03 and LZA4? I heard the FLC8. Very detailed but not too overly bright. However, its lacking in bass. I really love the microdetailing on the FLC8. I audition the TFZ balance 2m too. Vocals just dominated on that IEM hands down. But bass is bloated and very dominant.


----------



## SuperMAG

It seems to me i need big bass to be fulfilled and lz a4 was my perfect iem untill i heard they dont have that much. Man.

Currently looking at jvc fx1100 as i heard they outperform all chinese iems including a4 and sw3 etc but the price is 330 man.


----------



## Lurk650

supermag said:


> It seems to me i need big bass to be fulfilled and lz a4 was my perfect iem untill i heard they dont have that much. Man.
> 
> Currently looking at jvc fx1100 as i heard they outperform all chinese iems including a4 and sw3 etc but the price is 330 man.




Not bass head but they have plenty of bass


----------



## SuperMAG

I reliased that even my 4in1 doesnt have enough bass or punch to satisfy me. I like to really hear and feel the thump. My triple foam monk+ has more bass then 4in1. 

I think a4 bass is similar to 4in1 in quantity as described by others in a4 topic.


----------



## thanderbird

dbaldock9 said:


> When you're ready to purchase, check with the AliExpess vendors, since some offer discounts / deals to Head-Fi Forum members.
> 
> Take Care,
> David Baldock


 
  
For what price did you get the LZ A4? How do you compare it with other earphones?


----------



## doggiemom

crabdog said:


> The DZAT DT-05, possibly the sexiest IEM ever has resurfaced but alas I can't name the store. It should show up on all other major sellers within a day or two.


 
 Just got a message from A K that the DZAT DT-05 are out of stock.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They said that they will ship the rest of my order, and send the DZATs when they come in.  Hopefully my $ will not be in limbo too long.


----------



## TwinACStacks

supermag said:


> I reliased that even my 4in1 doesnt have enough bass or punch to satisfy me. I like to really hear and feel the thump. My triple foam monk+ has more bass then 4in1.
> 
> I think a4 bass is similar to 4in1 in quantity as described by others in a4 topic.


 

 Crazy Cello.
  
 If this doesn't have enough Bass for you go buy Beats stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## guiffre

dbaldock9 said:


> When you're ready to purchase, check with the AliExpess vendors, since some offer discounts / deals to Head-Fi Forum members.
> 
> Take Care,
> David Baldock




Hey David,

Just wondering what store gave you a head-fi discount and what you'd consider a good price. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Crazy Cello.
> 
> If this doesn't have enough Bass for you go buy Beats stuff.
> 
> TWIN




It's still questionable if the Senzer H1 and Cello are the same but for me, the H1 is a tad too bright to be super enjoyable. The counter to it would be the MusicMaker TKH1 has a ton of bass and is much smoother


----------



## Djsenjaya

lurk650 said:


> It's still questionable if the Senzer H1 and Cello are the same but for me, the H1 is a tad too bright to be super enjoyable. The counter to it would be the MusicMaker TKH1 has a ton of bass and is much smoother




Im still waiting for my H1. It's holiday time. Willnbe delayed


----------



## toddy0191

lurk650 said:


> It's still questionable if the Senzer H1 and Cello are the same but for me, the H1 is a tad too bright to be super enjoyable. The counter to it would be the MusicMaker TKH1 has a ton of bass and is much smoother




The Cello isn't overly bright so this makes me think they're different. I'll soon find out when I get my H1


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> It's still questionable if the Senzer H1 and Cello are the same but for me, the H1 is a tad too bright to be super enjoyable. The counter to it would be the MusicMaker TKH1 has a ton of bass and is much smoother


 





 Justin, if those Senzer are too bright, then they are definitely different. These Cellos are quite similar and MAYBE even a little more rolled off in the highs than the TK12. NOT what I would call bright, (like the Monis for instance), at all.
  
 JMO
  








 TWIN


----------



## RedJohn456

Happy holidays everyone, here is my take on what I think is one of the best iems of the year! The LZ A4: http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a4/reviews/17671
  
 If anyone wanted more info on it, the dedicated thread can be found at http://www.head-fi.org/t/812329/lz-a4-impressions-and-discussion-thread.


----------



## notamethlab

supermag said:


> I reliased that even my 4in1 doesnt have enough bass or punch to satisfy me. I like to really hear and feel the thump. My triple foam monk+ has more bass then 4in1.
> 
> I think a4 bass is similar to 4in1 in quantity as described by others in a4 topic.



If you want bass I would recommend from my own experience the following; Crazy Cello, MM TKY1, Somic V4, Tennmak Pro or MM TK12.


----------



## SuperMAG

The problem is i like everything. Not just big bass. I like sweet thick full mids. I like extended treble and sparkle but not fatiguing. I like huge sound and hude 3d soundstage and perfect imaging, i like natural musical sound and worldclass seperation and timber.

I would like something as my endgame weither its earbud or iem so i dont many other headphones likepeople around here. But i am reliasing i cant have everything but can get close. I believe some jvc delever these close enough but not many people around here have jvc to compare to these chinese items.


----------



## Roen

supermag said:


> The problem is i like everything. Not just big bass. I like sweet thick full mids. I like extended treble and sparkle but not fatiguing. I like huge sound and hude 3d soundstage and perfect imaging, i like natural musical sound and worldclass seperation and timber.
> 
> I would like something as my endgame weither its earbud or iem so i dont many other headphones likepeople around here. But i am reliasing i cant have everything but can get close. I believe some jvc delever these close enough but not many people around here have jvc to compare to these chinese items.




Shockwave III?

Speaking of which, interested in comparisons between the Shockwave III and the LZ-A4.


----------



## notamethlab

roen said:


> Shockwave III?
> 
> Speaking of which, interested in comparisons between the Shockwave III and the LZ-A4.



Check their respective threads, there has been one or two comparisons iirc.


----------



## SuperMAG

Too bright and fatiguing according to many reviews.


----------



## rockingthearies

supermag said:


> The problem is i like everything. Not just big bass. I like sweet thick full mids. I like extended treble and sparkle but not fatiguing. I like huge sound and hude 3d soundstage and perfect imaging, i like natural musical sound and worldclass seperation and timber.
> 
> I would like something as my endgame weither its earbud or iem so i dont many other headphones likepeople around here. But i am reliasing i cant have everything but can get close. I believe some jvc delever these close enough but not many people around here have jvc to compare to these chinese items.




TFZ Balance2m. Auditioned it really very sweet and bodied mids with big bass. Treble is detailed but recessed compared to mids and bass


----------



## crabdog

rockingthearies said:


> TFZ Balance2m. Auditioned it really very sweet and bodied mids with big bass. Treble is detailed but recessed compared to mids and bass


 
 You're right about those sweet mids. I love the B2M.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> You're right about those sweet mids. I love the B2M.


you are right. If they get the treble right, it will be similar to andromeda.


----------



## RedJohn456

So turns out there is a topping NX1a AND NX5 portable amp? Is the nX5 new?
  
 https://www.shenzhenaudio.com/topping-nx1a-digital-hifi-earphone-amp-portable-headphone-amplifier.html
 https://www.shenzhenaudio.com/topping-nx5-portable-headphone-amplifier-with-ad8610-and-buf634-chip.html


----------



## misteral201103

@superMAG Seeing what you're looking for, can I suggest the Shozy Zeros? Bought three pairs as gifts and I'm going to have to buy some for myself! Amazing soundstage and although they won't elevate the bad hugely, they will handle as much as you can throw at them (so boost earlier in the chain) Really quite amazing for the price. I'd cautiously also recommend the Sendiy...I think it's m2. With the bass filters in they really deliver. Soundstage not as good as Zeros but they are great fun.


----------



## Vidal

supermag said:


> The problem is i like everything. Not just big bass. I like sweet thick full mids. I like extended treble and sparkle but not fatiguing. I like huge sound and hude 3d soundstage and perfect imaging, i like natural musical sound and worldclass seperation and timber.
> 
> I would like something as my endgame weither its earbud or iem so i dont many other headphones likepeople around here. But i am reliasing i cant have everything but can get close. I believe some jvc delever these close enough but not many people around here have jvc to compare to these chinese items.


 
  
  
 My suggestion would be Ty Hi G3 - they have become my end game IEM, I have countless other earphones and yet recently these are the only ones I listen to. They don't have big bass but they excel at imaging and soundstage at least they do to my ears.


----------



## TheFrostyDealer

Time for my semi-annual, research this thread to death and pick the best Headphones....I'm not someone who usually spends over $40 on IEMs because I used to go through them quite regularly. I'm treating myself and looking at around 100 for my next pair....I'd prefer a balanced sound sig, with an enjoyable amount of bass, but not Basshead levels. Mostly listening to Indie, 80s, Jazz, and some Rock and Rap on occasion. I'd prefer Detachable cables and the Moni one and LZ A3 ($95 on gearbest) seem to be really leading the way....For anyone who has both, which do you enjoy more? I understand the Moni is brighter, and seems to be more detailed and spacious, but it also seems to have enough bass, but from all descriptions the A3 sound appealing as well. Looking forward to what everyone says.


----------



## Lurk650

thefrostydealer said:


> Time for my semi-annual, research this thread to death and pick the best Headphones....I'm not someone who usually spends over $40 on IEMs because I used to go through them quite regularly. I'm treating myself and looking at around 100 for my next pair....I'd prefer a balanced sound sig, with an enjoyable amount of bass, but not Basshead levels. Mostly listening to Indie, 80s, Jazz, and some Rock and Rap on occasion. I'd prefer Detachable cables and the Moni one and LZ A3 ($95 on gearbest) seem to be really leading the way....For anyone who has both, which do you enjoy more? I understand the Moni is brighter, and seems to be more detailed and spacious, but it also seems to have enough bass, but from all descriptions the A3 sound appealing as well. Looking forward to what everyone says.




Moni under $100, LZA4 under $200


----------



## chompchomps

my pair of **** UES just arrived. Heres a pic of whats to expect in the package if you ordered it. Waited almost 1.5 months! Hopefully they will sound pleasing to me!


----------



## Roen

supermag said:


> Too bright and fatiguing according to many reviews.




It's bright, but not as harsh as the 4in1, and it's getting better with more burn-in. I'm listening to my pair right now.


----------



## TheFrostyDealer

That doesn't really help me decide between the A3 and Moni.


----------



## SuperMAG

roen said:


> It's bright, but not as harsh as the 4in1, and it's getting better with more burn-in. I'm listening to my pair right now.




Same thing with my ****. After alot of burn in and use the vocals became a tad bigger and less thin and shouty and the treble tamed a little too and not as fatiguing as before. I think they need 250 hrs too lol.


----------



## mochill

thefrostydealer said:


> Time for my semi-annual, research this thread to death and pick the best Headphones....I'm not someone who usually spends over $40 on IEMs because I used to go through them quite regularly. I'm treating myself and looking at around 100 for my next pair....I'd prefer a balanced sound sig, with an enjoyable amount of bass, but not Basshead levels. Mostly listening to Indie, 80s, Jazz, and some Rock and Rap on occasion. I'd prefer Detachable cables and the Moni one and LZ A3 ($95 on gearbest) seem to be really leading the way....For anyone who has both, which do you enjoy more? I understand the Moni is brighter, and seems to be more detailed and spacious, but it also seems to have enough bass, but from all descriptions the A3 sound appealing as well. Looking forward to what everyone says.


The new echobox audio traveler should be perfect for it


----------



## Cinder

mochill said:


> The new echobox audio traveler should be perfect for it


 
 Echobox Traveler? I can't find it on their site.


----------



## audio123

cinder said:


> Echobox Traveler? I can't find it on their site.


 

 it is a new iem.
 Traveler and Nomad


----------



## Cinder

audio123 said:


> it is a new iem.
> Traveler and Nomad


 
 Thanks for the info Audio. Do you have a link to an announcement?
  
 EDIT: I found it.


----------



## VinceHill24

Got the Senzer H1 finally! Now i know why some says it's bright. It does has a bright treble that is very crisp and can get too hot at times but just exactly to my liking! For the price i paid, this is just beyond awesome (though you wouldn't get it at such proce anymore i think). 

The bass of this is HUGE! Maybe because most of my IEM collection are bass light. It definitely has enhanced bass with lots of bass quantity. I can feel lots of subbass rumble deep down. Midbass though..may be a bit too much than i would prefer with lots of impactful slams and kicks. Bass notes are accurate and not muddied. 

The sound signature is somewhat V shaped whereby the Midrange has a warmer persentation that is a bit recessed but remains clear and smooth without being affected by the bass. There may be a bit sibilance in vocals probably because of the treble peaks but it's not too much that i would find it annoying. 

Soundstage is decent, spacious with above average width and depth. The driver of this IEM is definitely very capable as i can hear lots of details even though it is just a single dynamic and i'm seriously quite surprised as i do not expect that much from this price. Probably the 70khz they've advertised do indeed contributed in the Senzer having better resolution. 

The Senzer is very loud and easy to drive. They have low impedance and high sensitivity so it's very easily driven by my Samsung Note 3 @ around 50-60% of volume. 

Only complaint is the simple packaging - just a small box and inside the Senzer H1 with additional 2 pairs eartips and that's it. But at this price i can't complain about that really coz the H1 built is very good and solid and it sounds very good for that price or beyond. I would imagine paying for it for around 30+$. 

Just my OOTB impressions and your mileage may vary so take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## TwoPalms

vincehill24 said:


> Got the Senzer H1 finally! Now i know why some says it's bright. It does has a bright treble that is very crisp and can get too hot at times but just exactly to my liking! For the price i paid, this is just beyond awesome (though you wouldn't get it at such proce anymore i think).
> 
> The bass of this is HUGE! Maybe because most of my IEM collection are bass light. It definitely has enhanced bass with lots of bass quantity. I can feel lots of subbass rumble deep down. Midbass though..may be a bit too much than i would prefer with lots of impactful slams and kicks. Bass notes are accurate and not muddied.
> 
> ...



I agree to your impressions.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vincehill24 said:


> Got the Senzer H1 finally! Now i know why some says it's bright. It does has a bright treble that is very crisp and can get too hot at times but just exactly to my liking! For the price i paid, this is just beyond awesome (though you wouldn't get it at such proce anymore i think).
> 
> The bass of this is HUGE! Maybe because most of my IEM collection are bass light. It definitely has enhanced bass with lots of bass quantity. I can feel lots of subbass rumble deep down. Midbass though..may be a bit too much than i would prefer with lots of impactful slams and kicks. Bass notes are accurate and not muddied.
> 
> ...


 

 very nice impressions, vince. what i'm still waiting to see is for someone to weigh in on whether they're actual clones of the crazy cello.


----------



## VinceHill24

loomisjohnson said:


> very nice impressions, vince. what i'm still waiting to see is for someone to weigh in on whether they're actual clones of the crazy cello.



From current impressions we gathered so far i think they may house a same driver but some slight change of tuning probably plus different cable being used. So far everyone's impressions in general particularly about the bass is quite consistent between Crazy Cello and Senzer H1 but argument exist for the high frequency whereby people including me found the H1 is bright or too bright but not the Cello where people find it smooth and slightly rolled off. Now it's up to toddy0191to give us an idea as he'll be the one to own both hopefully very soon.


----------



## toddy0191

vincehill24 said:


> From current impressions we gathered so far i think they may house a same driver but some slight change of tuning probably plus different cable being used. So far everyone's impressions in general particularly about the bass is quite consistent between Crazy Cello and Senzer H1 but argument exist for the high frequency whereby people including me found the H1 is bright or too bright but not the Cello where people find it smooth and slightly rolled off. Now it's up to toddy0191to give us an idea as he'll be the one to own both hopefully very soon.




My Senzers have just left China by air so should have them soon.

They will be back available on AE within a month according the seller. They can't keep up with the demand apparently.


----------



## TwinACStacks

vincehill24 said:


> From current impressions we gathered so far i think they may house a same driver but some slight change of tuning probably plus different cable being used. So far everyone's impressions in general particularly about the bass is quite consistent between Crazy Cello and Senzer H1 but argument exist for the high frequency whereby people including me found the H1 is bright or too bright but not the Cello where people find it smooth and slightly rolled off. Now it's up to @toddy0191to give us an idea as he'll be the one to own both hopefully very soon.


 






 I would call this a very good assessment Vince. Although I don't own the Senzer I can absolutely confirm that the Cello is very smooth and not at all what I would call bright. I agree there must be some type of tuning variation between the 2. This should be interesting....
  








 TWIN


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

yangian said:


> Just FYI:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/kef-m200-hi-fi-in-ear-headphones-aluminum-black/reviews/17655


 
  
 The U$69 only for US billing and shipping address!
 The Canadian KEF store doesn't offer this price (for some strange reason...they have it for CAD$249) even on Amazon it's U$99.
 So I bought it from visions.ca (CAD$78).
 .


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> I would call this a very good assessment Vince. Although I don't own the Senzer I can absolutely confirm that the Cello is very smooth and not at all what I would call bright. I agree there must be some type of tuning variation between the 2. This should be interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I got the Senzer H1s new from Amazon a few days ago for $20.79 (20% off).  If anyone in the US would like them for this price shipped, just send me a PM.  They are basically new.


----------



## groucho69

oopswrongplanet said:


> The U$69 only for US billing and shipping address!
> The Canadian KEF store doesn't offer this price (for some strange reason...they have it for CAD$249) even on Amazon it's U$99.
> So I bought it from visions.ca (CAD$78).
> .


 
 Mine have an ETA of Jan 3rd. And Visions is free shipping.


----------



## Niyologist

I finally got the Hidizs EP-3.


----------



## VinceHill24

twinacstacks said:


> I would call this a very good assessment Vince. Although I don't own the Senzer I can absolutely confirm that the Cello is very smooth and not at all what I would call bright. I agree there must be some type of tuning variation between the 2. This should be interesting....
> 
> TWIN


Coming from a treble sensitive person, your words have great weight in my assessment which is why i'm quite confident they should sound different though i'm quite sure they share the same driver but only difference in tuning. Guess we'll find out real soon.


----------



## audio123

http://www.head-fi.org/products/effect-audio-x-empire-ears-arthur/reviews/17686
 great review


----------



## Shinry

Now I have got quite a lot asian IEMs and think I've got to the point of minor soundadvantages.
 Currently I'm using JVC FXT90 which seem to fit my hearing preferences and the fit of the headphones right.
 I think I would have to pay 150+ more Euro (or way, way, way more) for a auditionable difference in soundquality.


----------



## crabdog

niyologist said:


> I finally got the Hidizs EP-3.


 
 Thanks for reminding me. Got mine today too and forgot to put them on the burner.


----------



## Niyologist

crabdog said:


> Thanks for reminding me. Got mine today too and forgot to put them on the burner.




They fit in my ears so well.


----------



## crabdog

niyologist said:


> They fit in my ears so well.


 
 I don't know what they're thinking with those tips man...the largest ones don't even touch the sides of my ear canals lol


----------



## mochill

thefrostydealer said:


> Time for my semi-annual, research this thread to death and pick the best Headphones....I'm not someone who usually spends over $40 on IEMs because I used to go through them quite regularly. I'm treating myself and looking at around 100 for my next pair....I'd prefer a balanced sound sig, with an enjoyable amount of bass, but not Basshead levels. Mostly listening to Indie, 80s, Jazz, and some Rock and Rap on occasion. I'd prefer Detachable cables and the Moni one and LZ A3 ($95 on gearbest) seem to be really leading the way....For anyone who has both, which do you enjoy more? I understand the Moni is brighter, and seems to be more detailed and spacious, but it also seems to have enough bass, but from all descriptions the A3 sound appealing as well. Looking forward to what everyone says.


coming out soon , I think February


----------



## Niyologist

crabdog said:


> I don't know what they're thinking with those tips man...the largest ones don't even touch the sides of my ear canals lol




Yeah. They are a bit thin. Yet somehow perfect for my ear canals.


----------



## bjaardker

While it's not Chinese, I did just get my pair of Genuine IE80s that I got from Amazon for $180. Wow..these are so very very close to being my endgame headphone. Warm yet relatively clear, with AMAZING bass. 

 So why am I posting here about this? Because I'm wondering if my endgame headphone exists. As I said, the IE80 is REALLY close, but what I'm missing is just a bit of clarity and sparkle. It's as if it would be perfect if I could take the IE80 and slap a single BA inside for a little more sparkle.

 Is there anything out there with the bass and warmth of the IE80 that has the clarity and sparkle of something like the Trinity PM4 or close to but a little less treble than the **** 4in1 (those hurt my ears) ?


----------



## yangian

oopswrongplanet said:


> The U$69 only for US billing and shipping address!
> The Canadian KEF store doesn't offer this price (for some strange reason...they have it for CAD$249) even on Amazon it's U$99.
> So I bought it from visions.ca (CAD$78).
> .


 

 ​ Still a steal for the SQ!


----------



## groucho69

yangian said:


> ​ Still a steal for the SQ!


 
 Found it in google search by pure luck.


----------



## yangian

bjaardker said:


> While it's not Chinese, I did just get my pair of Genuine IE80s that I got from Amazon for $180. Wow..these are so very very close to being my endgame headphone. Warm yet relatively clear, with AMAZING bass.
> 
> So why am I posting here about this? Because I'm wondering if my endgame headphone exists. As I said, the IE80 is REALLY close, but what I'm missing is just a bit of clarity and sparkle. It's as if it would be perfect if I could take the IE80 and slap a single BA inside for a little more sparkle.
> 
> Is there anything out there with the bass and warmth of the IE80 that has the clarity and sparkle of something like the Trinity PM4 or close to but a little less treble than the **** 4in1 (those hurt my ears) ?


 

 ​If your source is neutral enough, 80 is very euphonic. The most outstanding of 80 is soundstage. It's larger and more holographic than Havi B3.


----------



## HiFiChris

crabdog said:


> niyologist said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got the Hidizs EP-3.
> ...


 
  
 Any early impressions on what (tonal) direction they head into (and how capable they are)?


----------



## Niyologist

hifichris said:


> Any early impressions on what (tonal) direction they head into (and how capable they are)?




Neutral with some warmth.


----------



## bjaardker

yangian said:


> ​If your source is neutral enough, 80 is very euphonic. The most outstanding of 80 is soundstage. It's larger and more holographic than Havi B3.


 
  
 I agree. I'm just looking for a smidge more presence in the upper register. The kind of sparkle that I've only heard from BAs. That's why I was so excited when the hybrids started coming out. I love the punch in the head bass and warmth of a dynamic, but there's not many dynamics out there that can match the holographic sparkle of a good BA.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bjaardker said:


> While it's not Chinese, I did just get my pair of Genuine IE80s that I got from Amazon for $180. Wow..these are so very very close to being my endgame headphone. Warm yet relatively clear, with AMAZING bass.
> 
> So why am I posting here about this? Because I'm wondering if my endgame headphone exists. As I said, the IE80 is REALLY close, but what I'm missing is just a bit of clarity and sparkle. It's as if it would be perfect if I could take the IE80 and slap a single BA inside for a little more sparkle.
> 
> Is there anything out there with the bass and warmth of the IE80 that has the clarity and sparkle of something like the Trinity PM4 or close to but a little less treble than the **** 4in1 (those hurt my ears) ?


 






 The major fault with the IE8/80 is the looseness of the Bass. It can be tightened with a single simple mod. Set the bass control to your desired level, using Tape (aluminum works best) cover the knob and orifice it's in and poke a small pin sized hole in it as a Port. With regular tapes just leave a small crescent of the orifice uncovered. You would be surprised how much it tightens the Bass. Also the BEST tips are indeed Auvios. This IEM is where I got turned onto them in the first place. It's in the IE8 appreciation thread. There is extensive discussion over tips, but it is a HUGE thread to read through.
  
 At this point I would recommend price wise: High: LZ A4  Low: Crazy Cello.  Either of these will easily match the performance of the IE80.
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

bjaardker said:


> I agree. I'm just looking for a smidge more presence in the upper register. The kind of sparkle that I've only heard from BAs. That's why I was so excited when the hybrids started coming out. I love the punch in the head bass and warmth of a dynamic, but there's not many dynamics out there that can match the holographic sparkle of a good BA.


 

 ​Then go for the IE800.  Both bass and treble are much better than 800 and much sharper imaging, so more holographic sound. But 80 give me more relaxed listening.


----------



## crabdog

hifichris said:


> Any early impressions on what (tonal) direction they head into (and how capable they are)?


 
 As @Niyologist said they're fairly neutral. Kinda bright with lean bass but great sub-bass. Cool mids and good resolution. Very early impressions though, take with a grain of salt.


----------



## Niyologist

crabdog said:


> As @Niyologist
> said they're fairly neutral. Kinda bright with lean bass but great sub-bass. Cool mids and good resolution. Very early impressions though, take with a grain of salt.




Yeah. Your description sounds better. I seriously need a better source.


----------



## MAntunes

Hi guys!
 Received my Crazy Cello today. I'm giving them their first listen right know, liking them so far.
 Which tips do you use with them? Right know I'm using the black ones, I didn't how the foams felt on my ears! 
 Have anyone tried them with the KZ Starline?


----------



## rockingthearies

mantunes said:


> Hi guys!
> Received my Crazy Cello today. I'm giving them their first listen right know, liking them so far.
> Which tips do you use with them? Right know I'm using the black ones, I didn't how the foams felt on my ears!
> Have anyone tried them with the KZ Starline?



DO NOT USE THE WHIRLWIND TIPS THEY PROVIDED. I am currently using jvc spiral dots on them. I have used the KZ Starline on them too I felt that the Starline tips extends the treble better. The spiral dots brings out the mid bass more. The spiral dots gave me a better fit too but the starline tips sounds good on them too


----------



## trumpethead

Which one...KEF M200 @69.99 or 1more Triple Hybrid @60.00 or Crazy Cello@ 60.00....Thanks


----------



## yangian

trumpethead said:


> Which one...KEF M200 @69.99 or 1more Triple Hybrid @60.00 or Crazy Cello@ 60.00....Thanks


 

 ​I like M200 more than IE800 and HD600.


----------



## trumpethead

yangian said:


> ​I like M200 more than IE800 and HD600.



Why do you like it more?


----------



## yangian

trumpethead said:


> Why do you like it more?


 
  
 Sound quality is unbeatable in every way. Very special sound signature that I like so much. Technically, IE800 is better. But 800's sound is too artificial and sometimes is too harsh to me. Technically, M200 is better than HD600 marginally. And I like it's sound signature even better than HD600.


----------



## trivium911

Guys iust received my KZ ZSTs and so far they sound awesome. Great clarity, they sound more nuetral compared to my 1more dual hybrids, which makes them sound excellent for metal music. They have just the right amount of bass for drim kicks, however some people may think they are a little thin sounding where the 1mores are more warm. These will be my new iems for the gym. Soundstage is impressive, Its hard to beleive these cost as little as they do.


----------



## bjaardker

twinacstacks said:


> The major fault with the IE8/80 is the looseness of the Bass. It can be tightened with a single simple mod. Set the bass control to your desired level, using Tape (aluminum works best) cover the knob and orifice it's in and poke a small pin sized hole in it as a Port. With regular tapes just leave a small crescent of the orifice uncovered. You would be surprised how much it tightens the Bass. Also the BEST tips are indeed Auvios. This IEM is where I got turned onto them in the first place. It's in the IE8 appreciation thread. There is extensive discussion over tips, but it is a HUGE thread to read through.
> 
> At this point I would recommend price wise: High: LZ A4  Low: Crazy Cello.  Either of these will easily match the performance of the IE80.


 
  
 Thank you for the info! I'll have to order some of the Auvios. They look similar to the Sony Hybrid knockoffs I'm using right now. Definitely getting the best sound with these over any of the other tips I tried. 

 Back on topic, do the LZ A4 and Crazy Cello really have the same amount of bass that the IE80 has? I wouldn't want to give any of that up if possible. I'll probably put my Trinity PM4 and a few others up for sale to fund an LZ A4 purchase eventually simply because the hype train has my interest piqued.


----------



## John Q Lin

how does the LZ A4 IEM on massdrop compare to the T20i, and the noble drop. better?


----------



## Shrubber

Are there any Chifi IEMs which have a similar design/negative profile to the Shures? The Tennmak Pros do, but unfortunately they've not got the greatest build quality. The cheaper the better, they're good for falling asleep listening to spoken word.


----------



## bhazard

First DT2 Plus review (surprising)
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-dt2-plus/reviews/17698


----------



## trivium911

shrubber said:


> Are there any Chifi IEMs which have a similar design/negative profile to the Shures? The Tennmak Pros do, but unfortunately they've not got the greatest build quality. The cheaper the better, they're good for falling asleep listening to spoken word.




Yes ill pm you though


----------



## trumpethead

yangian said:


> Sound quality is unbeatable in every way. Very special sound signature that I like so much. Technically, IE800 is better. But 800's sound is too artificial and sometimes is too harsh to me. Technically, M200 is better than HD600 marginally. And I like it's sound signature even better than HD600.



Thank you for the impressions. I am considering at the $60 dollar price on their website...some are saying that the fit is tricky...


----------



## trumpethead

I just stuck the **** Dt2+ in my ears for the first time in weeks. At first they sounded muffled and grainy then about halfway through MJs Greatest Hits They just opened up Literally. First time experiencing this in real time...suddenly everything was clear, detailed and smooth. The bass was digging deep but not bleeding over..mids are spot on and the resolution has increased tenfold...vocals came forward in the mix..This is stomping all over my 4 in 1 with not a hint of sibilance. It's almost as if the Ba"s were not working at first and then just bang!! Opened up!..This is the sound we were all expecting..Very happy with this purchase now!


----------



## TrixtonSk8

trumpethead said:


> I just stuck the **** Dt2+ in my ears for the first time in weeks. At first they sounded muffled and grainy then about halfway through MJs Greatest Hits They just opened up Literally. First time experiencing this in real time...suddenly everything was clear, detailed and smooth. The bass was digging deep but not bleeding over..mids are spot on and the resolution has increased tenfold...vocals came forward in the mix..This is stomping all over my 4 in 1 with not a hint of sibilance. It's almost as if the Ba"s were not working at first and then just bang!! Opened up!..This is the sound we were all expecting..Very happy with this purchase now!


 
  
 That clump of earwax finally passed


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Thought I'd post this here if it is allowed:
  
 Some close up shots of the Hybrid 8 when compared against another ED 2BA+1DD IEM:

  
 Notice the lack of any sort of capacitors or resistors in the crossover of the Hybrid 8 as compared to the ED 2BA+1DD as well as the size of the DD:
  
  
 Where there is a SMD resistor in the crossover circuitry of the ED IEM, and the size of the DD within the ED is also smaller and thicker (10mm for the Rose and 8mm "Sennheiser IE80 DD Clone" for the ED)

 Bass slam is undoubtedly more present in the Hybrid 8  
  
 
 Another interesting thing about the Hybrid 8 is that notice the sound tube (or lack of) for the Hybrid 8. There is only one sound-tube for the 2BA and that in itself does not fully reach to the opening of the IEM, but stop just shy of it. It is also fitted with a green dampener. For the DD, there is not sound-tube at all and in its place is only a large open cavity directly connected to the opening of the IEM, where only a piece of black foam is used to wedge and stabilize the sound-tube of the BA (and perhaps tune the sound of the DD?)
  
 Stark contrast to a more traditional or conservative approach to IEM of the ED:
  
 Where there is the more traditional sound-tube reaching to the opening or tip of the IEM, and where each driver, DD included gets its own sound-tube. (BA in the ED also has dampers but I failed to capture them due to small size.) Also not the wiring of the ED and the Hybrid 8.

 All in all, briefly, the Hybrid 8's shell is a wee bit thin for my liking and I have to say the build quality of the ED is better, however, sonically, the Hybrid 8 edges out from the ED due to its low-end, which is very well controlled and does not bleed (whereas the same can be say for the ED, but a lack of slam). Imaging, sound-staging, and detail of the Hybird 8 is also better, especially in the sound-stage department. But the ED has a more extended high which depending on your preference can be fatiguing or to die for (I am a treble head).

 Just my 2cents


----------



## To.M

shrubber said:


> Are there any Chifi IEMs which have a similar design/negative profile to the Shures? The Tennmak Pros do, but unfortunately they've not got the greatest build quality. The cheaper the better, they're good for falling asleep listening to spoken word.




I sometimes fall asleep with JOYROOM E107 (very small, they almost "disappear" in ears) or QKZ W1 PRO (very flat and thin).


----------



## shafck

Hi I'm new in forum. I posted a new thread in help section but it's all about Chinese brands so i want to link it here
http://www.head-fi.org/t/830651/hi-new-in-forum-and-need-help#post_13128021


shafck said:


> Hi friends I'm new in this forum and have a question
> I want to buy a bluetooth earbuds but i can only buy it from my city for some reasons. Also I've limited budget. So I don't have too many options.
> 
> My options are
> ...


----------



## ClintonL

Looking for a set of IEM's around 170 usd anyone know what to get. Heard the dunu dn 1000's were good is there anything better?


----------



## Meder Bakirov

clintonl said:


> Looking for a set of IEM's around 170 usd anyone know what to get. Heard the dunu dn 1000's were good is there anything better?


 
 +25$ and you'll get now-being-hyped LZ A4 IEMs.


----------



## FUYU

clintonl said:


> Looking for a set of IEM's around 170 usd anyone know what to get. Heard the dunu dn 1000's were good is there anything better?




Get the LZ-A4.


----------



## misteral201103

Interestingly enough, just popped on to say my A4s are ordered and should be with me tomorrow!!
  
 Pretty excited about them (it clearly did not take me long to justify the purchase!) hoping they're all they've been praised for (not too worried on this count TBH)


----------



## yangian

clintonl said:


> Looking for a set of IEM's around 170 usd anyone know what to get. Heard the dunu dn 1000's were good is there anything better?


 
  
 Get KEF M200 now for $70 or ADV.sound M4 for less than $40. M4 will rival those $200 products and M200 is better than >$600 IE800.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/675160/kef-m500-m200-impressions-thread/1170#post_13007788
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/675160/kef-m500-m200-impressions-thread/1170#post_13010756


----------



## bhazard

shafck said:


> Hi I'm new in forum. I posted a new thread in help section but it's all about Chinese brands so i want to link it here
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/830651/hi-new-in-forum-and-need-help#post_13128021


 
 The QCY is a good start. It isn't the best bluetooth earphone around, but it is cheap and does the job.
  
 The EP51 is a little bit better if you find it on sale for the same price as the QCY


----------



## ClintonL

How do the LZ-A4 compare to the dunu 1000 or RHA750?
  
 Cheers


----------



## hoerlurar

I must say that of my recently received cheap hybrids the urbanfun has impressed me the most! More so than **** 4in1 or KZ ZST. (I also have the first generation xiaomi hybrids, but i hate strongly dislike them...)
  
 shouldn't the urbanfun get some more appreciation?


----------



## Majin

hoerlurar said:


> I must say that of my recently received cheap hybrids the urbanfun has impressed me the most! More so than **** 4in1 or KZ ZST. (I also have the first generation xiaomi hybrids, but i hate strongly dislike them...)
> 
> shouldn't the urbanfun get some more appreciation?


 
  
 It has some praise here and there but it was never hyped up. Too bad since they receive some good reviews.


----------



## TwinACStacks

meder bakirov said:


> +25$ and you'll get now-being-hyped LZ A4 IEMs.


 





 It's not Hype if they actually perform as well as most are saying.
  
 IMHO, They do.
  








 TWIN


----------



## doggiemom

to.m said:


> I sometimes fall asleep with JOYROOM E107 (very small, they almost "disappear" in ears) or QKZ W1 PRO (very flat and thin).


 

 The E107s are my sleepers too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I find them to be pretty quiet, so I use them with my Mojo.  I put the iPad on top of the Mojo to block the lights though.


----------



## Lurk650

yangian said:


> Get KEF M200 now for $70 or ADV.sound M4 for less than $40. M4 will rival those $200 products and M200 is better than >$600 IE800.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/675160/kef-m500-m200-impressions-thread/1170#post_13007788
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/675160/kef-m500-m200-impressions-thread/1170#post_13010756


. 
I call BS but hey I haven't heard the M4 or Kef but you also haven't heard the A4 so there's that


----------



## notamethlab

mantunes said:


> Hi guys!
> Received my Crazy Cello today. I'm giving them their first listen right know, liking them so far.
> Which tips do you use with them? Right know I'm using the black ones, I didn't how the foams felt on my ears!
> Have anyone tried them with the KZ Starline?



Welcome to the club! I personally use the provided foam tips but a majority of the time I'm using JVC spiral dot. The crazy cello perform better with wide bore tips.


----------



## MAntunes

notamethlab said:


> Welcome to the club! I personally use the provided foam tips but a majority of the time I'm using JVC spiral dot. The crazy cello perform better with wide bore tips.


 
 I talked with Tony from Tennmak and he sent me the double flange tips now provided with the Crazy Cello for a symbolic fee (1$). Very nice guy.
 I'm linking this IEMs very much! Much more than my previous ZS3.


----------



## hoerlurar

majin said:


> hoerlurar said:
> 
> 
> > I must say that of my recently received cheap hybrids the urbanfun has impressed me the most! More so than **** 4in1 or KZ ZST. (I also have the first generation xiaomi hybrids, but i hate strongly dislike them...)
> ...


 
  
 yes, i have read a couple of reviews, and seen them mentioned a couple of times, but that's it.
 The KZ ZST hype might peak soon, i don't know, but the urbanfun hybrids felt good from the start, while i'm not sure yet about the KZ ZST if they are ok/good/whatever...


----------



## Hisoundfi

Is Singapore close enough to China for this to be considered Chinese? If not I'll remove the post:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-one-titanium-diaphragm-in-ear-monitor/reviews/17706


----------



## yangian

lurk650 said:


> .
> I call BS but hey I haven't heard the M4 or Kef but you also haven't heard the A4 so there's that


 
  
 At 5 times price, I will be surprised if A4 could be 10% better than M4. But of course YMMV for each person.


----------



## rockingthearies

hisoundfi said:


> Is Singapore close enough to China for this to be considered Chinese? If not I'll remove the post:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-one-titanium-diaphragm-in-ear-monitor/reviews/17706



I am not sure. I am a Singaporean but I won't call ourselves a chinese country despite being a chinese myself. Its more of a multi racial nation. Well China have some good and cheap items. Singapore have good and VERY EXPENSIVE items


----------



## ayao

hisoundfi said:


> Is Singapore close enough to China for this to be considered Chinese? If not I'll remove the post:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-one-titanium-diaphragm-in-ear-monitor/reviews/17706


 
 There's definitely no need to remove this post, since this thread is Chinese/*Asian*. I even recall Japanese earphones being discussed in the original thread.


----------



## VinceHill24

hisoundfi said:


> Is Singapore close enough to China for this to be considered Chinese? If not I'll remove the post:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-one-titanium-diaphragm-in-ear-monitor/reviews/17706


Well Singapore is no Chinese but it's Asian so why not. 

And there comes the Chinese clones of it...
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32676435831/32676435831.html
Kinda similar looks


----------



## Lurk650

yangian said:


> At 5 times price, I will be surprised if A4 could be 10% better than M4. But of course YMMV for each person.




Reading review on audiophileon based off reviewer deeming width, depth, staging and separation to be ok I can tell it doesn't hold anything to the A4 which is Excellent in all those areas


----------



## 1TrickPony

I'll throw in vote for A4 since we've owned them (unlike a certain someone who dismisses it without even touching the very product).

It's been ages since I've heard the Rha m750...heard them along titan 3 and 5. The A4 would belong to the next echelon. A strong contender in the mid fi. The 750 felt recessed in the mids though I remember noting the decent liquid performance of the bass.

A4 gives you totally fun (read musical) dynamic low end which you can control with back filters. Mids are present/with good heft. I heard more new details on A4 (coming from an owner of the Dn2000.)

I'll let you research - a lot of owners and reviewers have said enough and compared them to outstanding iems on the market. Good luck.


----------



## yangian

lurk650 said:


> Reading review on audiophileon based off reviewer deeming width, depth, staging and separation to be ok I can tell it doesn't hold anything to the A4 which is Excellent in all those areas


 

 ​Both of us make no sense since we commented something we have no any experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But except A4's soundstage is SO much better than A2, and its overall soundstage is close to Havi, otherwise, A4 cannot best M4 at least on soundstage. Even Havi has not a reasonable soundstage height. If A4 cannot best Havi, there is no any possibility for it to best M4 concerning soundstage. For FR, I cannot give any comment on them since I never hear A4. But I really do not like the sound of BAs.
 BTW, IMO, the most important technical index of an IEM is soundstage, not FR. Moreover, it's not only the size of soundstage, but also the shape of soundstage matters.


----------



## 1TrickPony

yangian said:


> ​ *I cannot give any comment on them since I never hear A4.*




Commenting again on the A4 with a failed attempt at deductive argument. What a total disservice to the community.


----------



## yangian

1trickpony said:


> Commenting again on the A4 with a failed attempt at deductive argument. What a total disservice to the community.




Face the fact, man. Give a comparison of the soundstage of A4 with some knowned products that have a good soundstage. 
BTW, at least I did the same thing as Lurk, why did you only blame me. That's OK, since you are both funs of A4.
Anyway, I only try to compare a $200 product with a $40 product.


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> Face the fact, man. Give a comparison of the soundstage of A4 with some knowned products that have a good soundstage.
> BTW, at least I did the same thing as Lurk, why did you only blame me. That's OK, since you are both funs of A4


they probably have not heard the king of soundstage in Kaede Type 2  
let them be mate. by not being exposed to top iems, they think the a4 is good when it is sub par as compared to the top iems


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> they probably have not heard the king of soundstage in Kaede Type 2
> let them be mate. by not being exposed to top iems, they think the a4 is good when it is sub par as compared to the top iems




Anyway, I only try to compare a $200 product with a $40 product.


----------



## 1TrickPony

audio123 said:


> they probably have not heard the king of soundstage in Kaede Type 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I know. I like to use humor too just let slide my slick comments 

 Will pm you my address so you can send the Kaede my way, then I can formulate a proper argument as to agree with you a 100%. @audio123 - how can you not go wrong with a 195$ investment?


----------



## SteroidEars

LZ A4 compare to FLC 8S, how does it sound?


----------



## 1TrickPony

zaqqwerty said:


> LZ A4 compare to FLC 8S, how does it sound?


 
 Different beasts. Lovely different beasts. Check out both dedicated forums.

 A4 is a "spiritual" inheritor to the Zen 2.0 Earbuds in iem form. FLC less so. Both are pretty good if you know what you are looking for.


----------



## 1TrickPony

yangian said:


> Face the fact, man. Give a comparison of the soundstage of A4 with some knowned products that have a good soundstage.
> BTW, at least I did the same thing as Lurk, why did you only blame me. That's OK, since you are both funs of A4.
> Anyway, I only try to compare a $200 product with a $40 product.




Zen 2.0, a known and well loved earbud, is the only pocket friendly device that trumps the A4 for wide expansive soundstage. A4 does reach though, so that says a lot.(Owned ported/vented iems like the Titan 1 and the Miles Davis Trumpets.)

I don't think I'd be interested in the TOTL stuff (just yet). It'd cost me my marriage.

Lurk650 is an adult so I don't even have to hold his hand <3 lol.I let you guys get to it and bring you guys some beer when it's said and done.I'd had my fair share of arguments with outspoken folk. Pride, Ego, Warts and all...

Anyhow, you know where I stand but I'm definitely not a fan of gang mentality. There's some really good honest folk at the A4 thread and people just want to make proper assessments amidst hype so we all make the best purchasing decisions.

I'm backing off because Imma go enjoy me some music!


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> they probably have not heard the king of soundstage in Kaede Type 2
> let them be mate. by not being exposed to top iems, they think the a4 is good when it is sub par as compared to the top iems




Another person who has not heard the A4. Awesome. 

As far as M4, judging purely based on that review it's not as good as the A4. What is your basis of it competing with the A4, other than solely hearing the M4. Every review and mentioning of the M4 has been positive. Honestly I can't remember seeing a single negative thing posted about it so far.


----------



## SteroidEars

1trickpony said:


> Different beasts. Lovely different beasts. Check out both dedicated forums.
> 
> 
> A4 is a "spiritual" inheritor to the Zen 2.0 Earbuds in iem form. FLC less so. Both are pretty good if you know what you are looking for.



What fo you mean by flc less so? Care to elaborate? Thank you


----------



## 1TrickPony

zaqqwerty said:


> What fo you mean by flc less so? Care to elaborate? Thank you




Different aim in sound signature.
You should really read the reviews of each iem and you get a healthy picture.

Flc8s - fantastic holographic soundstage. Nice resolution. Slick detailed mids. Felt lacking in weight for male vocals and some guitars (I play music) but the details is there. Match it well and it's really rewarding.

A4 is pretty solid for the lower price tag. More weight in notes. Male vocals have sweetness to them. Less holographic but really really wide in distribution of stage. Impressive even, hard to think for the price one pays. Decent resolution matched with really good weight, presence and dynamics. Non fatiguing highs and nice lush violins. A4 agrees with plenty of genres for my collection anyway.

A4 reminded me more of the Zen 2.0. A nice natural approach though the LZ-A4 has a slight more V/U tilt.


----------



## VinceHill24

Hmm.. this thread keeps going in a wrong direction. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I think it is a good practice for us to share and compare the IEMs that we do OWN and listen to physically.

Very tempted for the A4 ATM but the legend KZ ZSR is coming real soon probably in another 2 months so i gotta watch my spending now


----------



## Roen

From what I've gathered, the SW III trumps the A4 for soundstage?


----------



## VinceHill24

Saw this at other thread and thought anyone would be interested. I think it's a great deal for that price.


george-gearbest said:


> End of year sales, Gearbest offered $20.89 discount price of Xiaomi Hybrid Pro IEM by use coupon: LHPRO, limited quantity&limited time. you should go to check it now : http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_566702.html


----------



## yangian

lurk650 said:


> Another person who has not heard the A4. Awesome.
> 
> As far as M4, judging purely based on that review it's not as good as the A4. What is your basis of it competing with the A4, other than solely hearing the M4. Every review and mentioning of the M4 has been positive. Honestly I can't remember seeing a single negative thing posted about it so far.




Let me clarify. 
1. I didn't degrade A4. 
2. You guys peddle A4, your main reason for peddling it is it's cost effective. So I want people know that M4 is more cost effective. It's 1/5 price of A4!! As I said before, if A4 could be 10% better than M4, I'll be surprised.
3. Most your guys don't listen to symphony. If you listen to symphony, you'll understand how important of soundstage, not only width and depth, bit also height! That's why some people still like A2, which has very small soundstage and no any soundstage height!!
4. So I want to know the soundstage of A4. I didn't say it's not good as A2. I asked and I know not one reviewers have Having, which is praised of soundstage, but no one compare A4 and Have!! As I said, if it's soundstage cannot rival Havi, It cannot deserve $200!
5. M4's soundstage is better than Havi.
6. You guys always compare A4 with something that have no any cost effective! I feel very frustrated!!! What I'm trying to do is to let people know one of most cost effective product --THE M4!!!


----------



## crabdog

yangian said:


> Let me clarify.
> 1. I didn't degrade A4.
> 2. You guys peddle A4, your main reason for peddling it is it's cost effective. So I want people know that M4 is more cost effective. It's 1/5 price of A4!! As I said before, if A4 could be 10% better than M4, I'll be surprised.
> 3. Most your guys don't listen to symphony. If you listen to symphony, you'll understand how important of soundstage, not only width and depth, bit also height! That's why some people still like A2, which has very small soundstage and no any soundstage height!!
> ...


 
 Soundstage isn't the only thing that matters, though sometimes reading these forums it would seem so. People seem to be obsessed with it and rarely talk about any other aspects of the sound, as if having a wide soundstage is instant win.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> Let me clarify.
> 1. I didn't degrade A4.
> 2. You guys peddle A4, your main reason for peddling it is it's cost effective. So I want people know that M4 is more cost effective. It's 1/5 price of A4!! As I said before, if A4 could be 10% better than M4, I'll be surprised.
> 3. Most your guys don't listen to symphony. If you listen to symphony, you'll understand how important of soundstage, not only width and depth, bit also height! That's why some people still like A2, which has very small soundstage and no any soundstage height!!
> ...




I'd suggest you don't make comments about the quality of products you have not heard. It's usually a dead end but unfortunately way too many people in here like to do it.

It just looks ridiculous imo.....


----------



## groucho69

vincehill24 said:


> Saw this at other thread and thought anyone would be interested. I think it's a great deal for that price.


 
 I ordered KZ ZST to see what its like.


----------



## Meder Bakirov

yangian said:


> It's 1/5 price of A4!! As I said before, if A4 could be 10% better than M4, I'll be surprised.




Sometimes, this 10% is everything.


----------



## TwinACStacks

audio123 said:


> they probably have not heard the king of soundstage in Kaede Type 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I've heard some of the "Toppest" and their price tags absolutely do not warrant their minimal 1-5% difference in soundstage or SQ over a $200 IEM like the A4. Simply the Law of diminishing Returns. I'm not advocating going out and buying "budget" earphones in hope of finding THE GIANT KILLER, but certainly there are some Stellar performers for less than $2K out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The A4 is certainly a top notch performer at it's price.
  
 I still haven't heard a better soundstage than the SWIII if you can handle it's bright nature.
  
 Thanx Yani. NOW I have to check out this M4.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Holypal

yangian said:


> Let me clarify.
> 1. I didn't degrade A4.
> 2. You guys peddle A4, your main reason for peddling it is it's cost effective. So I want people know that M4 is more cost effective. It's 1/5 price of A4!! As I said before, if A4 could be 10% better than M4, I'll be surprised.
> 3. Most your guys don't listen to symphony. If you listen to symphony, you'll understand how important of soundstage, not only width and depth, bit also height! That's why some people still like A2, which has very small soundstage and no any soundstage height!!
> ...


 
  
  
 I don't listen to symphony with iems. I prefer full-size open headphones and lying down on a couch.  But if I have to listen symphony in a noise place or on the road, I might buy a M4


----------



## Saoshyant

I'll just assume @yangian feels strongly and just leave it at that.  While diminishing returns comes into play all the time in this hobby, I'd be impressed if a $40 IEM can reach 90% of a $200 IEM.  Then again, not having as analytical an ear as the reviewers here, that may be more common than I realize/assume.  Even then, trying to argue in such a manner as has been done only really seems to make sense to me if the two in question are at least fairly close in sound signature, otherwise the intent of the two IEMs plays too much of a determining factor and then you're just arguing preference.  It's like trying to watch a basshead and treblehead argue over which is best, it's futile.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

So Adv.Sound M4 vs Surround Co. Co-Donguri (Shizuku), which has larger stage and better for symphony?

 Thank-you


----------



## Lurk650

peter123 said:


> I'd suggest you don't make comments about the quality of products you have not heard. It's usually a dead end but unfortunately way too many people in here like to do it.
> 
> It just looks ridiculous imo.....




Hahahaha wow hahahaha just like how one persons A4 mysteriously died the other day and you made two posts about Bad QC instantly.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I've got an idea. How about we ditch this M4 vs. A4 gunfight and redirect to something more constructive? No one here has both, so no one can compare them and this discussion clearly isn't going anywhere but downhill. Kiss, make-up, and come back to this when someone has both to compare and provide some definitive comments. Win-win for all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On another note, have any of you heard either of these?
  
​


----------



## notamethlab

audio123 said:


> they probably have not heard the king of soundstage in Kaede Type 2
> let them be mate. by not being exposed to top iems, they think the a4 is good when it is sub par as compared to the top iems



How does the kaede type 2 compare to the LZ A4?


----------



## notamethlab

roen said:


> From what I've gathered, the SW III trumps the A4 for soundstage?



I think it's safe to say that. I believe TwinACStacks said the SWIII had better soundstage. Keep in mind though that for some people the SWIII can be sibilant, sometimes harsh. I've yet to hear that about the A4.


----------



## FUYU

lurk650 said:


> Hahahaha wow hahahaha just like how one persons A4 mysteriously died the other day and you made two posts about Bad QC instantly.




Mine, actually has the tendency to occationally "die". Sometimes the MMCX connection is less than ideal, thus lowering volume on one side. (can be both)
MMCX (Standard) is my arch-nemesis. :rolleyes:


----------



## Lurk650

b9scrambler said:


> I've got an idea. How about we ditch this M4 vs. A4 gunfight and redirect to something more constructive? No one here has both, so no one can compare them and this discussion clearly isn't going anywhere but downhill. Kiss, make-up, and come back to this when someone has both to compare and provide some definitive comments. Win-win for all!
> 
> On another note, have any of you heard either of these?
> 
> ...




BK50 knock off? Lol

I'm done with the dispute. I can easily say the A4 is the best I've heard. I can't say it performs 10% better than a certain iem bc that makes absolutely no sense. What deems 10%? Lol.


----------



## KcLKcL

Tennmak Pro vs **** 4in1 vs KZ ZST black

Which one of them gives the most detail and less sibilance?


----------



## bhazard

b9scrambler said:


> I've got an idea. How about we ditch this M4 vs. A4 gunfight and redirect to something more constructive? No one here has both, so no one can compare them and this discussion clearly isn't going anywhere but downhill. Kiss, make-up, and come back to this when someone has both to compare and provide some definitive comments. Win-win for all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The Audbos DB-02 is similar to the BK50, but has a graphene driver (which the BK50 may not) according to the company that distributes both Magaosi and Audbos.
  
 I will say, the DB-02 (and similarly the BK50) are surprisingly good.


----------



## To.M

KcLKcL Ask crabdog he has all of them as far as I know. I have only ZST which I can recommend.


----------



## B9Scrambler

bhazard said:


> The Audbos DB-02 is similar to the BK50, but has a graphene driver (which the BK50 may not) according to the company that distributes both Magaosi and Audbos.
> 
> I will say, the DB-02 (and similarly the BK50) are surprisingly good.


 
  
 Thanks for the info! I couldn't find anything on the drivers and haven't sent any followup questions to Audbos yet. So far I'm liking them. The cable's a bit thin and treble somewhat dry with a metallic edge, but it sounds good. I was expecting them to be bass cannons but they're pretty polite. I'll agree that they are surprisingly good.


----------



## yangian

meder bakirov said:


> Sometimes, this 10% is everything.




That's your good wish, buddy


----------



## yangian

crabdog said:


> Soundstage isn't the only thing that matters, though sometimes reading these forums it would seem so. People seem to be obsessed with it and rarely talk about any other aspects of the sound, as if having a wide soundstage is instant win.




Agree. But soundstage is the most hard part to tune out. Not only size, but also shape. FR is not a big deal, especially for multi ba drivers. Without a reasonable 3D (width plus depth is 2D) soundstage, it cannot deserve any hype at this age.


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> I'd suggest you don't make comments about the quality of products you have not heard. It's usually a dead end but unfortunately way too many people in here like to do it.
> 
> It just looks ridiculous imo.....




I think that the best way to bring people's attention to a really giant killer, the M4. Kidding
But why you don't compare A4 with Havi which you like very much, especially soundstage?


----------



## misteral201103

Got the LZ A4s today. Immediate reaction (no filter swapping) was that these were VERY precise earphones.Too precise for me OOTB - I was marginally concerned.
  
 Quickly referenced some reviews on here for guidance on initial setup - red on the back, blue on the front - very nice but still slightly too sharp for my personal tastes (others would love this setup - it's just me) After much playing around (happily) and an awful lot of tip swapping I went with green on the front (as recommended on head-fi's A4 impressions thread) and ended up choosing foam complys for tips (still red on the back)
  
 Whoever recommended to stop buying multiple pairs of cheaper earphones, buying the A4s and being done with the search - they were absolutely right.
  
 Soundstage is the best I have ever heard. I've tuned them to my preference and they sound absolutely incredible. They are ridiculously good for the price and the great thing is, each end user has so much choice over signature.
  
 How do they compare to the Havi Pro B3s? Pretty much like comparing wine to water, to be honest.
  
 The LZ A4s - my search is over.


----------



## Lurk650

Just got my Magaosi K3. Listening about 10min so very early impressions but OOTB they are very good.


----------



## crabdog

kclkcl said:


> Tennmak Pro vs **** 4in1 vs KZ ZST black
> 
> Which one of them gives the most detail and less sibilance?


 
 Most detail would be the 4in1. Less sibilance goes to the Tennmak Pro. Considering the prices I'd say go for the ZST or Pro.


----------



## wgrish7

I just cut into my less than 2 year old dead OSTRY KC06's wire, and it looks like oxidation ate away the connection. The sleeve is transparent, and I noticed the green oxidation a while ago. Does this occur to every earphone, or is there one I can find that would last me more than 2 years? Will removable wire earphone connections decay, or are they made of gold?
 Thanks.


----------



## ayao

wgrish7 said:


> I just cut into my less than 2 year old dead OSTRY KC06's wire, and it looks like oxidation ate away the connection. The sleeve is transparent, and I noticed the green oxidation a while ago. Does this occur to every earphone, or is there one I can find that would last me more than 2 years? Will removable wire earphone connections decay, or are they made of gold?
> Thanks.


 
 I still have my very first 2-pin (Westone) cable that came with my 1964EARS V6; I think it's over 5 years old and has completely turned green, but still works perfectly fine. 
  
 EDIT: Now that I think about it, my KC06 and KC06A are both over 2 years old, and both still work perfectly fine (though they obviously haven't been my main drivers all this time).


----------



## egzbuen

Anyone who can compare the lz a4 with the 1more triple?

Sent from Nokia 3210


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> kclkcl said:
> 
> 
> > Tennmak Pro vs **** 4in1 vs KZ ZST black
> ...


 
 4in1 has better detail than ZST ? Hmmm, thought that ZST was better in that aspect because of hype it gets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still waiting for my ZST(C) to arrive. 
  


misteral201103 said:


> Got the LZ A4s today. Immediate reaction (no filter swapping) was that these were VERY precise earphones.Too precise for me OOTB - I was marginally concerned.
> 
> Quickly referenced some reviews on here for guidance on initial setup - red on the back, blue on the front - very nice but still slightly too sharp for my personal tastes (others would love this setup - it's just me) After much playing around (happily) and an awful lot of tip swapping I went with green on the front (as recommended on head-fi's A4 impressions thread) and ended up choosing foam complys for tips (still red on the back)
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for feedback. I MUST get these soon... while they are available.


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> 4in1 has better detail than ZST ? Hmmm, thought that ZST was better in that aspect because of hype it gets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 To be honest I haven't listened to them side by side so just going from memory. In fact I've not listened to the ZST much at all because of xmas and holidays etc.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

audionewbi3 said:


> So Adv.Sound M4 vs Surround Co. Co-Donguri (Shizuku), which has larger stage and better for symphony?
> 
> Thank-you


 
 Bump


----------



## Sousapro

What's the warranty on the lz a4? Has anyone had issues with them yet? I'm okay with the standard 'deal with the seller' warranty under $50 but not at the $170 to $199 range.


----------



## crabdog

sousapro said:


> What's the warranty on the lz a4? Has anyone had issues with them yet? I'm okay with the standard 'deal with the seller' warranty under $50 but not at the $170 to $199 range.


 
 No issues for me. Very solid build. Great cable...dat sound!


----------



## yangian

audionewbi3 said:


> So Adv.Sound M4 vs Surround Co. Co-Donguri (Shizuku), which has larger stage and better for symphony?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you








​Not heard Shizuku. To hear symphony, not only soundstage size is important, soundstage shape (the 3D -- width, depth, and height) is also very important. That's why it's better to use speakers, at least full headphones to listen to symphony. From my limited experience, I would recommend 4 IEMs for symphony - IE800, IE80, KEF M200, and ADV M4.


All of them have very good holographic (3D) soundstage. Overall, IE800 is the best. But it could be very harsh to my ears sometimes. M4 could be harsh also. IE80 is very special for symphony. It's large amount bass make the sound more energetic and make me very high when listening. So I always keep IE80 for symphony. IE800 is very V-shape and IE80 is warm. M200 and M4 is pretty neutral. M200 is a very very special phone, an amazing product from the most famous speaker manufacturer. I like it timbre most. Among them, M4 has the smallest soundstage. the other three have similar huge soundstage. But if IE800 was not drive well, its soundstage is not large at all.


M200 and M4 is very hard to drive. IE800 is very hard to drive well.


----------



## hoerlurar

coil said:


> 4in1 has better detail than ZST ? Hmmm, thought that ZST was better in that aspect because of hype it gets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I still haven't listened enough to both of them to really understand their strengths and weaknesses, but the **** 4in1 seem to be double the price of the KZ ZST...
 (though I seem to have paid $18 for my 4in1 during 11.11 sale with dual coupons, while the ZST cost $12 IIRC)
 I don't think I'm fully on board on the ZST hype train, but I'll give them some more time.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

yangian said:


> audionewbi3 said:
> 
> 
> > So Adv.Sound M4 vs Surround Co. Co-Donguri (Shizuku), which has larger stage and better for symphony?
> ...


 
 The reason I am asking for a comparison between the M4 and Shizuku is because they both have a similar price range.
 Thank-you for the informative reply mate.

 But aside from the M4, all other mentioned IEMs are way beyond my price range and budget (the IE80 is hard to source too). So I guess I either try the M4 or wait for anyone to do a comparison between the M4 and the Shizuku

 Happy New Year!
 Cheers!


----------



## groucho69

audionewbi3 said:


> The reason I am asking for a comparison between the M4 and Shizuku is because they both have a similar price range.
> Thank-you for the informative reply mate.
> 
> But aside from the M4, all other mentioned IEMs are way beyond my price range and budget (the IE80 is hard to source too). So I guess I either try the M4 or wait for anyone to do a comparison between the M4 and the Shizuku
> ...


 
 Still on sale at Visions
 KEF Hi-Fi Dual Driver In-Ear Headphones (M200) With two dedicated dynamic drivers, M200 hi-fi earphones allow you to enjoy the most delicate nuances of the original recording.
  Free Shipping!Sale Ends: 2017-01-05   $78.00 Save $172


----------



## yangian

groucho69 said:


> Still on sale at Visions
> 
> KEF Hi-Fi Dual Driver In-Ear Headphones (M200) With two dedicated dynamic drivers, M200 hi-fi earphones allow you to enjoy the most delicate nuances of the original recording.
> 
> Free Shipping!Sale Ends: 2017-01-05   $78.00 Save $172




Exactly. M200 is the wisest choice.


----------



## yangian

audionewbi3 said:


> The reason I am asking for a comparison between the M4 and Shizuku is because they both have a similar price range.
> 
> Thank-you for the informative reply mate.
> 
> ...




The most impression of m4 to me is the full 3D soundstage. But it's a little bit harsh to me. The sound is very neutral. Soundstage is above average. At this price, Havi B3 from aliexpress (around $45) is also a good choice. Good luck for searching


----------



## groucho69

yangian said:


> Exactly. M200 is the wisest choice.


 
 And that's Canadian Dollars.


----------



## DagsJT

egzbuen said:


> Anyone who can compare the lz a4 with the 1more triple?
> 
> Sent from Nokia 3210




I'm interested in these two also if anyone is able to compare?


----------



## Cinder

dagsjt said:


> I'm interested in these two also if anyone is able to compare?


 
 Pretty unfair comparison given their respective price-points.


----------



## chompchomps

Just curious, anyone tried sleeping with the A4's? they dont really sit flush do they?


----------



## crabdog

chompchomps said:


> Just curious, anyone tried sleeping with the A4's? they dont really sit flush do they?


 
 Nah I don't think they'd be suitable for that. Something like the Brainwavz B150 or Hidizs EP-3 would be perfect.


----------



## Saoshyant

AK Light is perfect for sleeping. Fun sound too.


----------



## chompchomps

ah thanks guys! i actually dont want to use it for sleeping but if i use it on long flights or on the plane i just hope it doesnt affect me as much as the normal earphones that are worn down. Loving the fit of the **** UES currently


----------



## Lurk650

If in the A4 price range, the Magaosi K3 sound damn near amazing and would be perfect for sleeping as well


----------



## AudioNewbi3

groucho69 said:


> Still on sale at Visions
> KEF Hi-Fi Dual Driver In-Ear Headphones (M200) With two dedicated dynamic drivers, M200 hi-fi earphones allow you to enjoy the most delicate nuances of the original recording.
> Free Shipping!Sale Ends: 2017-01-05   $78.00 Save $172


 
  
  


yangian said:


> Exactly. M200 is the wisest choice.


 
  
  


groucho69 said:


> And that's Canadian Dollars.


 
  
 Thanks guys for the info. But the MYR is going to ****s now and be it USD or CND, the exchange rate is bloody horrible.
 Budget of at most 50USD only. I will try and have a look around!


----------



## groucho69

audionewbi3 said:


> Thanks guys for the info. But the MYR is going to ****s now and be it USD or CND, the exchange rate is bloody horrible.
> Budget of at most 50USD only. I will try and have a look around!


 
 That is pretty close to $50 US


----------



## AudioNewbi3

groucho69 said:


> That is pretty close to $50 US


 


> *Does visions.ca offer worldwide shipping?*
> No. Due to our agreements with manufacturers, Visions Electronics only ships to Canadian addresses.
 
 Sobs nvm hahaha


----------



## groucho69

audionewbi3 said:


> Sobs nvm hahaha


 
 Sorry to lead you on. *hangs head*


----------



## egzbuen

Re: 1more triple v. Lz a4


Notwithstanding their prices, is the difference between the 2 night and day? In other words, is the price difference worth it? Or it is simply a side grade or, at best, a tiny bit upgrade?

Sent from Nokia 3210


----------



## dontcallmejan

Anyone tried the Super Audio 5? Or any Multi BA iems or recommendation below 160 usd? I want an alternative to my LZA4. Prefer a neutral to warmish sound signature, with good details and sound stage  As a note, I found the PM4 quite fatiguing. Prefer an iem with a mmcx connection. Thank you!


----------



## jon parker

dontcallmejan said:


> Anyone tried the Super Audio 5? Or any Multi BA iems or recommendation below 160 usd? I want an alternative to my LZA4. Prefer a neutral to warmish sound signature, with good details and sound stage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Music Maker TK13 - one for sale in the classifieds!
 You can find a review for its younger brother the TK12 - should give you a good idea of what to expect


----------



## yangian

audionewbi3 said:


> Thanks guys for the info. But the MYR is going to ****s now and be it USD or CND, the exchange rate is bloody horrible.
> 
> Budget of at most 50USD only. I will try and have a look around!




At such price, the best choice IMO is buy a used m200. M4 has better holographic sound but a little harsh. Havi has a little bit larger soundstage than M4, but too weak bass. But no any harsh. If you are sensitive to treble, you may need to consider Havi. Hopefully such information could be helpful for your searching.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

yangian said:


> At such price, the best choice IMO is buy a used m200. M4 has better holographic sound but a little harsh. Havi has a little bit larger soundstage than M4, but too weak bass. But no any harsh. If you are sensitive to treble, you may need to consider Havi. Hopefully such information could be helpful for your searching.


 
 Treble sensitive? Is that even a phrase? *wink*
  
 If you venture into the earbuds round-up thread, you will know that the fine individuals there call me a "treble head" and "detail lover". Just as an example, I own the **** PT-15 and I find them to be neutral rather than bright, also, the Sony Single BA and Hifiman RE400 to me are also neutral instead of bright. So I guess, I will have a serious look into the M4.
  
 Sorry to ask again, but have you heard the M4 and RE400? If so, how well do they stack up against one another?

 Thank-you


----------



## Skullophile

dontcallmejan said:


> Anyone tried the Super Audio 5? Or any Multi BA iems or recommendation below 160 usd? I want an alternative to my LZA4. Prefer a neutral to warmish sound signature, with good details and sound stage  As a note, I found the PM4 quite fatiguing. Prefer an iem with a mmcx connection. Thank you!


search for Peters great review of the super audio 5, from what you described it sounds like it would suit you.


----------



## mochill

Shozy zero or 





audionewbi3 said:


> groucho69 said:
> 
> 
> > That is pretty close to $50 US
> ...


Hidizs dawnwood gt36 or Shozy zero


----------



## AudioNewbi3

mochill said:


> Shozy zero or
> Hidizs dawnwood gt36 or Shozy zero


 
 Both good for orchestral works?


----------



## wastan

lurk650 said:


> If in the A4 price range, the Magaosi K3 sound damn near amazing and would be perfect for sleeping as well




For that matter, the magaosi K1 sounds very nice indeed for an even more modest price. I wonder how many additional joy points the extra BA in the K3 provides?


----------



## Lurk650

wastan said:


> For that matter, the magaosi K1 sounds very nice indeed for an even more modest price. I wonder how many additional joy points the extra BA in the K3 provides?




Not sure. TwinACStacks will be able to answer once his K3 comes in and gets burned in


----------



## To.M

audionewbi3 said:


> Just as an example, I own the **** PT-15 and I find them to be neutral rather than bright,




I share your opinion, **** PT15 keep astounding me with their resolution, clarity and detail, they pair up well with Benjie S5. Due to them and Ty Hi-Z 32 my Monk v1 and Monk+ lie in the drawer


----------



## Sousapro

Going to also +1 **** PT15. They sound awesome for the price.


----------



## DikZak

Does someonehave a comparision between the KZ ZST and the Kinera BD005?


----------



## dontcallmejan

jon parker said:


> Music Maker TK13 - one for sale in the classifieds!
> You can find a review for its younger brother the TK12 - should give you a good idea of what to expect


 
 Thank, I'll check it out!


----------



## dontcallmejan

skullophile said:


> search for Peters great review of the super audio 5, from what you described it sounds like it would suit you.


 
 I'll look for it, thanks!


----------



## dontcallmejan

skullophile said:


> search for Peters great review of the super audio 5, from what you described it sounds like it would suit you.


 
 Sadly, that's the SA6.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

dontcallmejan said:


> Sadly, that's the SA6.


It's there a Super Audio 5 around? What peter123 reviewed is Super 6 Audio, we called it SA6, I'm having the same one. What holds me back from a4 is some impressions + fuyu's review said it has "recessed mid" which for sure it's not gonna be my preferred sound sig, as SA6 is mid centric which makes the vocal lush and very seductive!


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

dontcallmejan And I'm the one who put the TK13 up for sale in classified, please pm if you are interested we can talk about it thanks.


----------



## bhazard

lurk650 said:


> If in the A4 price range, the Magaosi K3 sound damn near amazing and would be perfect for sleeping as well




If the A4 wasn't around, would you consider the K3 the next best thing like I think it is?


----------



## mochill

audionewbi3 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Shozy zero or
> ...


huge soundstage and natural, yes they both are


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Just got my Magaosi K3. Listening about 10min so very early impressions but OOTB they are very good.


 






 Damn it Justin I'm still waiting. The K1 were very good, albeit they had Quality issues, if the K3 are even close they are stellar.  Looks like my LZ A2 Pros will be the first to arrive on Fri. the 6th.
  
 Hope they are as good as the original LZ A2 which I've never heard BTW.....
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

audionewbi3 said:


> Treble sensitive? Is that even a phrase? *wink*
> 
> If you venture into the earbuds round-up thread, you will know that the fine individuals there call me a "treble head" and "detail lover". Just as an example, I own the **** PT-15 and I find them to be neutral rather than bright, also, the Sony Single BA and Hifiman RE400 to me are also neutral instead of bright. So I guess, I will have a serious look into the M4.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry, I never heard RE400. M4 does emphasize treble a little bit. Then you'd better go for M4. Below $50, I don't believe any phone can have such a holographic sound as M4. Even the reputed Havi B3 has no good soundstage height.


----------



## TwoPalms

dontcallmejan said:


> Anyone tried the Super Audio 5? Or any Multi BA iems or recommendation below 160 usd? I want an alternative to my LZA4. Prefer a neutral to warmish sound signature, with good details and sound stage  As a note, I found the PM4 quite fatiguing. Prefer an iem with a mmcx connection. Thank you!



Try Final audio design heaven series. Only single ba with neutral sound sig.


----------



## peter123

mltkshhbt said:


> It's there a Super Audio 5 around? What peter123 reviewed is Super 6 Audio, we called it SA6, I'm having the same one. What holds me back from a4 is some impressions + fuyu's review said it has "recessed mid" which for sure it's not gonna be my preferred sound sig, as SA6 is mid centric which makes the vocal lush and very seductive!




Believe me my friend I love midrange as well and the A4 is not recessed if you use the right filters. 

They're not as intimate as the SA6 though but instead they've got a very big stage. Perfect complements to each other


----------



## TwinACStacks

Update: The limited edition LZ A2 Pros will be in my hot little hands today, Tues. 3rd.
  
 They are supposed to sound like the _*original*_ LZ A2 that everyone still rave about. I can't wait.
  
 So Far the _*LZ A4*_ are simply stellar. They got THIS one right.
  
 The other editions not so much. The A3 had promise but fell short, especially the ergonomics. Nice cables though.
  
 I can't wait. The suspense is killing me.
  
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> If the A4 wasn't around, would you consider the K3 the next best thing like I think it is?




Yes, the midrange and vocals are superb.


----------



## DagsJT

Now I'm wondering whether to return the 1More Triple's which are arriving tomorrow and ordering the LZ A4's. Are they really twice as good as the 1More's?


----------



## FUYU

twinacstacks said:


> Update: The limited edition LZ A2 Pros will be in my hot little hands today, Tues. 3rd.
> 
> They are supposed to sound like the _*original*_ LZ A2 that everyone still rave about. I can't wait.
> 
> ...




Twin have you tried using no back-filters at all? Try out None(B)-Green(F). Just stellar.


----------



## bhazard

twinacstacks said:


> Update: The limited edition LZ A2 Pros will be in my hot little hands today, Tues. 3rd.
> 
> They are supposed to sound like the _*original*_ LZ A2 that everyone still rave about. I can't wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeanTheSheep

Anyone have any recommendations for good wireless over-ear headphones?


----------



## trumpethead

My Senzer H1 came in today and straight ootb I am really impressed! The bass was the first thing that hit me and I thought at first they would be too bassy but they are calming down after about 40 minutes and reaching deep with quality and quality and minimal to no bleed over at this point. The rest of the sound spectrum is clear and detailed with a dash of smooth mixed in. The highs have that sparkle and just a hint of sizzle but no sibilance heard so far. My test for earphones is if they sound good, clear and detailed at low volumes they are good for me. On a scale from 1 to 10 these get an 8.5 on that test. I don't know if these have the same drivers and same shell as Crazy Cello I just know that for the 14.99 that I paid for then I am very happy...Gonna be hard to convince me that the Cellos are 35.00 dollars better, if they are that's great but unless I hear them first and confirm that I will be holding on to that 35!!! The resolution on the Senzers is great and getting better as I listen and write this. The makers are calling this High Res and I can see why...these are initial impressions so take with a grain of salt..ymmv..but right now I am a happy camper!! Thanks Senzer!


----------



## jescereal

Got my DZ9's today!


----------



## Skullophile

Sweet dude, welcome to the DZ9 club!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Okay..... I got the LZ A2 pros in and decided to have a little listen. Right OOTB they struck me as sounding almost identical to the Crazy Cellos, so I had to A/B them via a Y Cable. Pretty darn close. OOTB the LZ are a little coarser sounding and have a tad more High End than the more refined and somewhat rolled off CC, Possibly with a little further Bass extension than the Cellos as well. *BUT remember this is OOTB vs the cellos with 200+ hours of burn in and use on them.*
  
 I think once they settle down they are going to almost sound the same. Which begs the question Should I pay $130.00 for a Special edition LZ or $50.00 for the Tennmak CC.
  
 Wise money goes with the Tennmak, but this is only a first impression. It could change radically.
  
 Oh there is always the Senzer H1? But I have heard from several sources that it ISN'T the same as the Cellos, much brighter and different drivers.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

seanthesheep said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for good wireless over-ear headphones?




Cheap? Moxpad X90

More expensive get the Penon BT cable and hook up any MMCX you want, my gf uses Tennmak Pro. Cable has at least 9 hrs battery life


----------



## trumpethead

twinacstacks said:


> Okay..... I got the LZ A2 pros in and decided to have a little listen. Right OOTB they struck me as sounding almost identical to the Crazy Cellos, so I had to A/B them via a Y Cable. Pretty darn close. OOTB the LZ are a little coarser sounding and have a tad more High End than the more refined and somewhat rolled off CC, Possibly with a little further Bass extension than the Cellos as well. *BUT remember this is OOTB vs the cellos with 200+ hours of burn in and use on them.*
> 
> I think once they settle down they are going to almost sound the same. Which begs the question Should I pay $130.00 for a Special edition LZ or $50.00 for the Tennmak CC.
> 
> ...


 My Senzer came in today, It is Bright but not overly so ootb.. Haven't heard CCello do can't compare but really liking Senzer sound signature so far...With the price diff for now will stick with the Senzer...Very Magoaski K3 curious though...A4 is "simply stellar" to quote a certain somebody...


----------



## MoshiMoshi

I seem to have broken my zs3. Should I wait for the kz zsr or get the penon bt cable and cheap iems? If so, what are the best iems at ~$30?


----------



## TwinACStacks

trumpethead said:


> My Senzer came in today, It is Bright but not overly so ootb.. Haven't heard CCello do can't compare but really liking Senzer sound signature so far...With the price diff for now will stick with the Senzer...Very Magoaski K3 curious though...A4 is "simply stellar" to quote a certain somebody...




 I agree with that somebody.

Stellar.

:rolleyes::rolleyes: TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

moshimoshi said:


> I seem to have broken my zs3. Should I wait for the kz zsr or get the penon bt cable and cheap iems? If so, what are the best iems at ~$30?




Tennmak Pro plus BT cable is a killer combo imo


----------



## toddy0191

Just received the Senzer H1s. I won't get a chance to listen to them until this evening after work, but for a start they don't even have the same shell as the Cellos!!
  

  
 Cable is different too.


----------



## c0rp1

toddy0191 said:


> Just received the Senzer H1s. I won't get a chance to listen to them until this evening after work, but for a start they don't even have the same shell as the Cellos!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cable is different too.


 
  
 Waiting patiently for SQ comparison


----------



## B9Scrambler

seanthesheep said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for good wireless over-ear headphones?


 
 Mixcder ShareMe 5 is my preferred wireless budget can. The Ausdom M05 is decent too. How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## rockingthearies

toddy0191 said:


> Just received the Senzer H1s. I won't get a chance to listen to them until this evening after work, but for a start they don't even have the same shell as the Cellos!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moment of truth that we all have been waiting for


----------



## DikZak

Just received them too, Senzer H1. Very big step up from ATR, much more clarity and detail. I really like them. Very deep bass, but still good mids and highs. Glad I bought them for $16.


----------



## SeanTheSheep

b9scrambler said:


> Mixcder ShareMe 5 is my preferred wireless budget can. The Ausdom M05 is decent too. How much are you looking to spend?


 
 I'm looking to spend a maximum of around £50-70. What about noise cancelling headphones? Are there any good chinese branded ones?


----------



## Cinder

jescereal said:


> Got my DZ9's today!


 
 Those IEMs look outstanding! I wish I could afford a pair!


----------



## thanderbird

cinder said:


> Those IEMs look outstanding! I wish I could afford a pair!




+1

How do these compare to the LZ A4?


----------



## doggiemom

My 1More triple-drivers came from Costco today. I hope they put as much effort into the sound as they did in the packaging!


----------



## toddy0191

Right!

After a brief period of A/B ING the Senzers and the Cellos they sound very similar but with slight differences making me think they are using the same driver just tuned differently.

I've put double flange tips on them and have listened to a mix of genres on them both including bjork, hot chip, Mozart, Grimes and some Fleetwood Mac.

Here are the differences I can hear, bearing in mind that the Senzers are OOTB:

Sub bass is more prominent on the cellos and packs more punch. It really massages your eardrums IMO (noticed most on Bjork's Hunter). It's also tighter. The bass on the Senzer is more balanced and is a little looser.

Decays on the cellos are longer (this was really noticeable on Hot Chip's Easy to Get) giving reverb more oomph and creating a better soundstage, with more air between instruments. 

Mids on the Senzers were slightly more forward and combined with the lower bass, makes them less airy, but definitely not congested.

Highs are brighter on the Senzers and there is some sibilance there, although it isn't too bad IMO.

Overall they don't sound too far apart and the differences are quite subtle in some ways. 

The Senzers were amazing value at £12.76 and I can't imagine finding anything close at that price. 

Are the cellos 3-4 times better than them? The answer is definitely no, but the differences outlined above do make them sound more refined and more natural. 

Maybe the differences will even out with use, who knows.

If you can get them for the $16 price again, buy them!


Edit:

Forgot to mention build quality. It is also amazing for the price. The cable is inferior though and has a similar feel to the KZ ATE plus you get a mic with 3 button control.


----------



## Zerousen

Received a pair of Tennmak Pro's over the holidays, and I must say they sound pretty great. I'm not great as explaining as far as sound goes, but they sound a lot clearer and have a tighter bass than my SE215's.


----------



## slowpickr

doggiemom said:


> My 1More triple-drivers came from Costco today. I hope they put as much effort into the sound as they did in the packaging!


 
 I'm interested in these.  Read a comment that the bass is practically nonexistent below 60 Hz which was a turn off.  Please advise if this isn't the case.


----------



## DikZak

toddy0191 said:


> Right!
> 
> After a brief period of A/B ING the Senzers and the Cellos they sound very similar but with slight differences making me think they are using the same driver just tuned differently.
> 
> ...




Great comparision. Thank you 
Knowing this makes them even more amazing. Was already impressed OOTB with the clarity. A very big step up from ATR and very worth the $16 indeed. Cable is a bit like the ATR, but has less rubbery-feel than ATR. Senzer cable is more smooth.

Where I mostly use M-tips, with these senzers I had to use S-tips to stay in my ear. But S don't block outside noise as much. They don't sit as steady in my ear as my Klipsvh S4 and ATR, maybe because the H1 are quite heavy, even more the right side with the buttons amd mic. 

Still waiting on my double and triple flange tips and KZ starline tips, see if that fixes this.

Edit: don't like the straight connector though. L-shape connectors tends to last longer in my experience.



trumpethead said:


> My Senzer H1 came in today and straight ootb I am really impressed! The bass was the first thing that hit me and I thought at first they would be too bassy but they are calming down after about 40 minutes and reaching deep with quality and quality and minimal to no bleed over at this point. The rest of the sound spectrum is clear and detailed with a dash of smooth mixed in. The highs have that sparkle and just a hint of sizzle but no sibilance heard so far. My test for earphones is if they sound good, clear and detailed at low volumes they are good for me. On a scale from 1 to 10 these get an 8.5 on that test. I don't know if these have the same drivers and same shell as Crazy Cello I just know that for the 14.99 that I paid for then I am very happy...Gonna be hard to convince me that the Cellos are 35.00 dollars better, if they are that's great but unless I hear them first and confirm that I will be holding on to that 35!!! The resolution on the Senzers is great and getting better as I listen and write this. The makers are calling this High Res and I can see why...these are initial impressions so take with a grain of salt..ymmv..but right now I am a happy camper!! Thanks Senzer!




I share exactly the same experience. First seemed a bit bassy but after brain burn in, its very good. Clarity OOTB was what struck me immediately too. Very good IEM, even more considering the price.

I say brain burn in because I AB them with klipsch image S4 they sound bassy. But mids and high have more detail too.


----------



## doggiemom

slowpickr said:


> I'm interested in these.  Read a comment that the bass is practically nonexistent below 60 Hz which was a turn off.  Please advise if this isn't the case.


 

 First impression straight out of an iBasso DX90 with the tips that it came installed with (silicone with a ring thingy in the opening) is that the mids are the strong point of these.  Vocals are very forward and clear.  The bass has a bit of a punch and is crisp, but my initial impression is that there is not a lot of sub bass to speak of.  These aren't for bassheads, but I'd need more time to try some different setups and tracks before answering your question about <60 Hz...... don't want to steer anyone wrong.


----------



## TwoPalms

toddy0191 said:


> Right!
> 
> After a brief period of A/B ING the Senzers and the Cellos they sound very similar but with slight differences making me think they are using the same driver just tuned differently.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that cello & senzer h1 have minor sound different


----------



## jescereal

skullophile said:


> Sweet dude, welcome to the DZ9 club!


 
  
 So glad to have joined! I'd happily pay $1000+ for these iems. The sound is that good.
  


cinder said:


> jescereal said:
> 
> 
> > Got my DZ9's today!
> ...


 
  
 They're pretty much my ideal design. So glad I splurged on them. Usually the glittery "stars" design has a smoked black body, but I asked the seller if they could make it completely clear instead of smoked and he agreed. They look so neat. I love looking at them almost as much as listening to them. The "stars" are like a little landscape and have depth to the design. I thought it was just going to be a printed out thing with glitter on it, but it's actually made up of different sized colored bits and pieces of shiny stuff. I even see pieces of shaven metal. It all comes together to give it such a great "starsy" look. And I might be wrong, but the electronics look like they're potted. I'm pretty sure they are. 
  
 And the sound? Now the sound is just mind-blowing. End-game for me? Absolutely. Brb, gonna go give em a listen.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

twopalms said:


> Glad to hear that cello & senzer h1 have minor sound different


they don't have them anymore


----------



## weedophile

Can i check what tips u guys are using on the Senzer? I've tried all the tips i have but dont seem to get one that fits in and eliminate the airy and distant sound


----------



## VinceHill24

toddy0191 said:


> Right!
> 
> After a brief period of A/B ING the Senzers and the Cellos they sound very similar but with slight differences making me think they are using the same driver just tuned differently.
> 
> ...



The long awaited comparison everyone's been waiting for! I am pretty much convinced at this point that they both share a similar dynamic driver, slightly different shell and different tuning probably is what give the subtle differences between both. 

I know we can have a peek in the Senzer through the nozzle to see the driver, how about the Cellos ?


----------



## TwinACStacks

I am still sticking with the Cellos. THAT "little bit of refinement" is *everything.* It is what makes them worth the extra price. IMHO, (so far), that "refinement" elevates them even above the LZ A2 Pros @ $130 which by comparison OOTB sound coarse.  At their price point <$50 the Cellos are going to be hard to beat when you compare them point by point. Got to admit though, the Senzers sound like a phenominal value. I just might have to look into a pair....
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## toddy0191

twinacstacks said:


> I am still sticking with the Cellos. THAT "little bit of refinement" is *everything.* It is what makes them worth the extra price. IMHO, (so far), that "refinement" elevates them even above the LZ A2 Pros @ $130 which by comparison OOTB sound coarse.  At their price point <$50 the Cellos are going to be hard to beat when you compare them point by point. Got to admit though, the Senzers sound like a phenominal value. I just might have to look into a pair....
> 
> JMHO
> 
> ...


 
  100% agree.
  
 Whilst they're amazing value for the price, the Cello's are still better.
  
 The devil's in the detail as they say!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Anyone heard of the Whizzer A15? New at HCK and AK Audio, as well as others on Aliexpress. I'm not crazy about over-ears but the Frequency Specs are impressive.
  
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-RWhizzer-A15-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Earphone-Metal-Earphone-Headset-Tri-frequencies-Equalization-With/1825606_32786673635.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.BzTW6v
  








 TWIN


----------



## trumpethead

weedophile said:


> Can i check what tips u guys are using on the Senzer? I've tried all the tips i have but dont seem to get one that fits in and eliminate the airy and distant sound



I am actually using the ones that came installed and amazingly they fit perfectly for me..great isolation and comfort. Sound great as well which is unusual for stock tips..Gonna try kz starline or jvc spirals at some point but for right now there is no need..I like the signature with the installed tips.


----------



## trumpethead

twinacstacks said:


> I am still sticking with the Cellos. THAT "little bit of refinement" is *everything.* It is what makes them worth the extra price. IMHO, (so far), that "refinement" elevates them even above the LZ A2 Pros @ $130 which by comparison OOTB sound coarse.  At their price point <$50 the Cellos are going to be hard to beat when you compare them point by point. Got to admit though, the Senzers sound like a phenominal value. I just might have to look into a pair....
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN



If you can get them anywhere below 20 bucks they ARE a phenomenal value!! They are getting better the more I listen, the treble is calming down and the resolution and clarity are increasing, still no bass bleed and the bass quality and quantity are just about just right, and that's with no burn in st all just listening...usually I'm fairly reserved in my impressions and I don't want to start a hype train but to my ears these are becoming fantastic and would have gladly paid one hundred bucks for this sound quality of I could have heard then in advance..There I said it...lol


----------



## To.M

toddy0191 said:


> 100% agree.
> 
> Whilst they're amazing value for the price, the Cello's are still better.
> 
> The devil's in the detail as they say!




Well, good or not so good but Senzer H1 are unavailable now, they have disappeared from Ali some time ago and they are nowhere to be found (or I just can't find them)


----------



## DikZak

to.m said:


> Well, good or not so good but Senzer H1 are unavailable now, they have disappeared from Ali some time ago and they are nowhere to be found (or I just can't find them)




Yep they dissappeared from Ali. Store where I bought them has listed them as unavailable.


----------



## toddy0191

to.m said:


> Well, good or not so good but Senzer H1 are unavailable now, they have disappeared from Ali some time ago and they are nowhere to be found (or I just can't find them)




They're having difficulties keeping up with the demand but are still available on amazon apparently. 

Have to say though I'm liking my KZ ZSTs that arrived today. Completely different signature to the cellos and Senzers but absolutely exceeded my expectations. Now I see why you love them so much!!


----------



## fredhubbard2

toddy0191 said:


> They're having difficulties keeping up with the demand but are still available on amazon apparently.
> 
> Have to say though I'm liking my KZ ZSTs that arrived today. Completely different signature to the cellos and Senzers but absolutely exceeded my expectations. Now I see why you love them so much!!




I also received my first zst today. Quite impressed!


----------



## toddy0191

fredhubbard2 said:


> I also received my first zst today. Quite impressed!




They're very detailed at the top end and IMO are not grainy and harsh as some people have mentioned. It's essential to have the L and R markers facing out on the cables otherwise they sound wrong.

ZST>4in1 for me.


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Anyone heard of the Whizzer A15? New at HCK and AK Audio, as well as others on Aliexpress. I'm not crazy about over-ears but the Frequency Specs are impressive.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-RWhizzer-A15-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Earphone-Metal-Earphone-Headset-Tri-frequencies-Equalization-With/1825606_32786673635.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.BzTW6v
> ...


 
 Kind of feeling like I need to go to the restroom...


----------



## fredhubbard2

toddy0191 said:


> They're very detailed at the top end and IMO are not grainy and harsh as some people have mentioned. It's essential to have the L and R markers facing out on the cables otherwise they sound wrong.
> 
> ZST>4in1 for me.




Not quite as detailed as my beloved havi but unbelievable for the price. They fit my ear perfectly like no other iem I own


----------



## Meder Bakirov

*1MORE Announces Release Of The New "Quad Driver" In-Ear Headphones During The Consumer Electronics Show*

1MORE, a consumer audio company, is following up the success of its award-winning, fan-favorite, Triple Driver In-Ear Headphones with the release of its new Quad Driver In-Ear Headphones. The release of the $199 Quad Driver follows the company's philosophy of delivering high-quality, high-value audio products.

http://ces.vporoom.com/2017-01-04-1MORE-Announces-Release-Of-The-New-Quad-Driver-In-Ear-Headphones-During-The-Consumer-Electronics-Show#assets_111:20017


----------



## Majin

toddy0191 said:


> They're very detailed at the top end and IMO are not grainy and harsh as some people have mentioned. It's essential to have the L and R markers facing out on the cables otherwise they sound wrong.
> 
> ZST>4in1 for me.


 
  
 Did they fix the early ZST issues? People didn't like them at release.


----------



## boblauer

majin said:


> Did they fix the early ZST issues? People didn't like them at release.


 
 I have one of the early ones and the sound is a little bright but I also have the KZ silver cable which adds to that. They are very fit dependent for me, I can get the SQ I like if I fiddle with them, currently using them with Mee Pro 6 single flanges, have tried the KZ foams and Spin fits but like these cheap tips with it. Have not heard any of the latest releases and doubt I will.


----------



## To.M

Well, it depends on ears, in my case no problem with fit, no fiddling at all to find the best SQ.


----------



## boblauer

to.m said:


> Well, it depends on ears, in my case no problem with fit, no fiddling at all to find the best SQ.


 
 It's not that there's a fit issue it's more I need to rotate them downward a bit to get a good seal and bass. One other observation is they seem to scale much better with a bit of volume. Again this is all IMO and what sounds good to me so YMMV.


----------



## trumpethead

It is 1:45 am here on the East Coast USA and z I'm sitting here listening to my Senzer H1 with the biggest grin on my face...Unbelievable that I paid 16 dollars for these. The frequencies are really starting to work together. The bass is amazing and blends fabulously with the mid and highs...The sparkle in the highs is there and it is a bit bright but not too much with no sibilance heard so far. Truly amazing sound quality..The clarity and the resolution are the stars here, with the bass holding everything together. Using the KZ starliner tips now and this thing just keeps getting better and better..If the Crazy Cello tops this I really don't want to know because that money is as good as spent..one last thought, I haven't picked up my A4 since I got these yesterday, that's how engaging the sound quality is. Not saying they are better...Just stating a fact..gotta get these out of my ears so I can get some sleep tonight...These impressions are based on what my ears are hearing...ymmv


----------



## DikZak

About Senzer H1, this is what seller told me:

Hi, yes, they will come again, now the producing speed can not catch up with the sale speed, it off line temporarily on Aliexpress, it keeps selling on Amazon.com and Amazon UK now, we can only keep one channel's sell normally.
It will come back to Aliexpress soon


----------



## trumpethead

dikzak said:


> About Senzer H1, this is what seller told me:
> 
> Hi, yes, they will come again, now the producing speed can not catch up with the sale speed, it off line temporarily on Aliexpress, it keeps selling on Amazon.com and Amazon UK now, we can only keep one channel's sell normally.
> It will come back to Aliexpress soon



If I can find them under 20 bucks I WILL be buying ANOTHER one!!


----------



## CoiL

What about Senzer SE610 ?
  
 https://www.amazon.co.uk/SE610-Earphones-Isolating-Headphones-Microphone/dp/B01DLXB8JO/ref=lp_10330810031_1_2?srs=10330810031&ie=UTF8&qid=1483718302&sr=8-2
  
 10mm Titanium diaphragm with neodymium magnet


----------



## Vidal

coil said:


> What about Senzer SE610 ?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/SE610-Earphones-Isolating-Headphones-Microphone/dp/B01DLXB8JO/ref=lp_10330810031_1_2?srs=10330810031&ie=UTF8&qid=1483718302&sr=8-2
> 
> 10mm Titanium diaphragm with neodymium magnet


 
  
  
 They've been around for ages, nearly tried a pair then I checked the reviews on that review authentification site and it basically said most of the reviews were either false or paid for. Out of principle I bought something else.


----------



## Keller1

Just saw that the DZAT DT-05 is released, anyone have any impressions of them?


----------



## Vidal

keller1 said:


> Just saw that the DZAT DT-05 is released, anyone have any impressions of them?


 
  
 Someone said they weren't very good, not sure if it was in this or the sub $100 thread though


----------



## Lurk650

Lol. Maybe I should have given the Senzer more time idk but basically it had harsh vocals which I cannot do so I gifted them. I also paid $30 for them bc I didn't see the coupon on Amazon to get for $20. Really only needed them for mic but decided to just use my gfs old Moxpad X90 as BT solution


----------



## paomde

hi guys. i'm deciding between yhs 002 (i think only 2 or 3 people own this) and kinera bd005. the yhs is about 11$ more expensive @35$; both are hybrids. the yhs owners said that yhs is very similar to tenmak pro (wide soundstage, instrument separation) but no bass bleed and more detailed mids; kinera is similar but smaller stage.

my question are: which one isolates better(i'll wear them while travelling)? 

and if anyone has a more detailed pic of yhs 002 coz i can't see the ba. maybe it's just inside the main body coz i think the yhs has bigger housing than the kinera. i think i can see it from the pics with the nozzle facing the camera, but for sure, the ba isn't in the nozzle like the kinera.


----------



## MAntunes

Have you seen this ones? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-Newest-whizzer-A15-In-ear-Monitor-Dynamic-Earphone-HIFI-Bass-Copper-Headset-All-metal-With/119089_32787620562.html
 They look pretty good! Don't know nothing about the sound!


----------



## TwoPalms

Arrived


----------



## VinceHill24

mantunes said:


> Have you seen this ones? https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-Newest-whizzer-A15-In-ear-Monitor-Dynamic-Earphone-HIFI-Bass-Copper-Headset-All-metal-With/119089_32787620562.html
> They look pretty good! Don't know nothing about the sound!


I've been eyeing on this for so long. The look captures me though the price may seem too steep for a Chifi single dynamic. They're 399yuan on Taobao as well without any review yet as it was just launched apparently.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

Hi I just wanted to have an opinion or a first look. Has anyone seen the new Auglamour amp (gr-1) it looks nice not sure if it's worth it. I saw the Dragonfly black 1.5 for cheaper at 68 euros


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have a pair of the First ZST.  They blow chunks. Simply.... just awful. Easily the worst 1st effort for a Hybrid I have heard yet. The first Xiaomi Hybrid effort kills it. They are now in a box with the rest of my "Meh" IEMs that will probably never see the light of day Again. Good thing they were cheap.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## To.M

It means that your item was most probably defective and it should not serve as a warning against ZST to other guys. I got mine at the end of October and they are more than good!


----------



## Skullophile

Twin at least compares them to another hybrid and claims them to be technically better. 
Which is more helpful than saying they are good, which is fine but good compared to what?


----------



## TwinACStacks

to.m said:


> It means that your item was most probably defective and it should not serve as a warning against ZST to other guys. I got mine at the end of October and they are more than good!


 





 I agree To.M, This is just *my* experience with them and to be fair, there were problems with the first ones. It should be taken only for what it is: a personal opinion.
  
 As for me, once I'm bitten I'm very hesitant to try again.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

twinacstacks said:


> I have a pair of the First ZST.  They blow chunks. Simply.... just awful. Easily the worst 1st effort for a Hybrid I have heard yet. The first Xiaomi Hybrid effort kills it. They are now in a box with the rest of my "Meh" IEMs that will probably never see the light of day Again. Good thing they were cheap.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting.  I know compared an older hybrid I own, the Astrotec AX-35, for my tastes the ZST is enjoyable and capable of eliciting a smile where I can't wait to take the AX-35 due to boredom and a sense of just feeling underwhelmed.  I will acknowledge that at least earlier attempts at hybrids including the DN-1000 I just found unimpressive and perhaps too analytical for my tastes as where many are detail oriented listeners, I am pursuing something more emotive.
  
 I wonder if our varying opinions of the ZST indicate an issue of taste difference, or perhaps quality issues.


----------



## bhazard

The zst had a bad first batch.

I got my zst a few weeks ago and they easily hold their own against the other $30 favorite hybrids. It does have good clarity, and it's a sign of things I've hoped for... a KZ multi hybrid that brings price/performance to a new level.

Use them on non critical listening, like through video game controllers late night. Gets me more performance than a Shozy Zero off the same controller.

Source: I own almost every KZ ever made.


----------



## bhazard

I'm surprised the Swing EC1 hasn't gotten more attention. They are untouched as a $30 triple hybrid at the price point.


----------



## RvTrav

keller1 said:


> Just saw that the DZAT DT-05 is released, anyone have any impressions of them?


 
 @Keller   I received the DT-05 yesterday.  @VinceHill24 posted some comments about them a few weeks ago.  I think most of the people who will be receiving their DT-05s in the next few weeks purchased them with no information as to how they sound.  Like me, I think their purchase was based on an interesting and good looking design.
  
 I purchased these from the banned  Ail seller and paid an extra $4 for ePacket shipping so received these in a little over 2 weeks. (lately 7wks has been the norm to Canada thru Ali regular shipping)
  
 These arrived in their retail package which is one of nicest I have seen to date.  The packaging reflects quality and attention to detail.  It is evident that DZAT has a put a lot of pride in this their flagship earphone.  The earphone itself is every bit as good looking in person as in the photos.  The cable is very nice with twisted black and silver wires in a clear coating, fit and finish on the earphone itself is excellent.  The cable is formed to fit around the ear but is not memory wire and can't be changed to personal preference.  I find that for a large earphone the fit is very good.
  
 I am cautious of out of the box impressions since I often find mine to be incorrect.  Having said that I think the OTB impression of this earphone is important. 
  
 Before I give an impression of the sound, I must let you know that I am not normally a fan of heavy bass earphones and a few days ago I received the Havi B3 Pros and have spent quite a bit of time with them over the last couple days.
  
 So OTB I found the DT-05 to be very bass heavy. the mids were forward and the treble seemed to be missing.  I have the DZAT DF-10 and like them very much so I felt I needed to spend some time with the DT-05s to allow my brain to make the adjustment from the Havi.  So I spent 3 hrs with them last night and 2 hrs this morning.  When comparing the DF-10 to the DT-05 I realized just how big sounding the DT-05s are.  I also found that once I found the treble that its presence became more and more evident.   By the time I stopped listening to the DT-05s last night I was starting to feel that the sound signature that DZAT had decided on for the DT-05 is one that I might come to enjoy.  The 2 hrs listening this morning was spent mainly on rock or electronic music with female vocals and I found that I quite enjoyed the DT-05s.
  
 A quick break down of how I perceived the sound of the DT-05
  
 Treble - recessed, has detail, is not as bright or extended as **** 4in1 or KZ ZST, no harshness or sibilance, lacks sparkle
 Mids    - forward (if they weren't forward they would be overwhelmed by the bass)
 Bass    - full yet has control and can also be fairly tight when required sub bass is very present.
  
 Conclusion - I like to have a variety of earphones with different sound signatures and DT-05 has more bass presence that anything else I have at present so for me they are a worthwhile purchase and I think that I will grow to like them even more over time.  Some earphones like that Havi have wowed me at first listen, the DT-05 did not but they are growing on me.  So if you have these on order be prepared to spend some time with them when you get them as your OTB opinion of them might change as mine did.  If you are considering their purchase, then like @VinceHill24 recommended I also recommend waiting until some more impressions come in to see if you feel these will be a good fit for you personal preference.


----------



## flib372

bhazard said:


> I'm surprised the Swing EC1 hasn't gotten more attention. They are untouched as a $30 triple hybrid at the price point.



I also got them a week ago but find them quite midbassheavy and boomy...What is your overall sound impression like.


----------



## danimoca

After all this ZST "opinion fest", I would like to know if there are still people, who bought them recently, and don't like them.


----------



## doggiemom

danimoca said:


> After all this ZST "opinion fest", I would like to know if there are still people, who bought them recently, and don't like them.


 

 I wouldn't go so far as to say that I dislike them, but they are too bright for me.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Being that you have such an extensive collection, what is the best (neutral, but overall just good SQ) iem under ~$30?


----------



## MoshiMoshi

My previous post was directed towards bhazard, but I'd be glad if others answered.


----------



## bhazard

moshimoshi said:


> Being that you have such an extensive collection, what is the best (neutral, but overall just good SQ) iem under ~$30?




There are really a lot, but not many are truly neutral and need EQ. If you can find a Vivo XE800 on aliexpress for $12, (check the xe800 thread) that is a good start. (They used to be $99)


----------



## CoiL

bhazard said:


> I'm surprised the Swing EC1 hasn't gotten more attention. They are untouched as a $30 triple hybrid at the price point.


 
 Triple hybrid for 30$ ? While I`m pretty skeptic about just having more drivers @ low price - are they worth it? I mean, compared to Xiaomi triple (2xDD+1BA), ZST, **** 4in1 and Kinera BD05 for example?


----------



## originalsnuffy

coil said:


> Triple hybrid for 30$ ? While I`m pretty skeptic about just having more drivers @ low price - are they worth it? I mean, compared to Xiaomi triple (2xDD+1BA), ZST, **** 4in1 and Kinera BD05 for example?


 
  
 Well, I would not call a comparison to the **** 4in1 to be particularly attractive.  I thought those were a very harsh, overly trebly listening experience.


----------



## groucho69

danimoca said:


> After all this ZST "opinion fest", I would like to know if there are still people, who bought them recently, and don't like them.


 
 Still waiting for mine.


----------



## trumpethead

twinacstacks said:


> I have a pair of the First ZST.  They blow chunks. Simply.... just awful. Easily the worst 1st effort for a Hybrid I have heard yet. The first Xiaomi Hybrid effort kills it. They are now in a box with the rest of my "Meh" IEMs that will probably never see the light of day Again. Good thing they were cheap.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN



I have a pair of the first ones as well and had the same experience ootb. Even bought the silver cable in hopes of improvement but was highly disappointed and set then aside for a few weeks. Then I got muy color full pair and wanted to AB with the first and WHAMM!! the first just opened up and they sounded great! It was instantaneous not gradual..they were a bit brighter than the colorful but otherwise pretty much the same..strong bass, good mids,good treble, fantastic soundstage for the money. They are currently my number one KZ...proper tips are essential however......Senzer H1 is overall better IMO...better clarity, better resolution, better depth of sound not too mention Holy Bass!!! Sounds like you did get a bad pair Twin but let then play, they may"open up" eventually..It sounded like the BA wasn't working and then all of a sudden it was...JMExperience...ps I'm pretty sure my first pair of ZST came from Gearbest not Ali.


----------



## toddy0191

trumpethead said:


> I have a pair of the first ones as well and had the same experience ootb. Even bought the silver cable in hopes of improvement but was highly disappointed and set then aside for a few weeks. Then I got muy color full pair and wanted to AB with the first and WHAMM!! the first just opened up and they sounded great! It was instantaneous not gradual..they were a bit brighter than the colorful but otherwise pretty much the same..strong bass, good mids,good treble, fantastic soundstage for the money. They are currently my number one KZ...proper tips are essential however......Senzer H1 is overall better IMO...better clarity, better resolution, better depth of sound not too mention Holy Bass!!! Sounds like you did get a bad pair Twin but let then play, they may"open up" eventually..It sounded like the BA wasn't working and then all of a sudden it was...JMExperience...ps I'm pretty sure my first pair of ZST came from Gearbest not Ali.




I received the senzer and the zst a day apart and hastily declared my preference for the zsts. After more listening I agree with you that the Senzers are better but also have a different signature.

I'd put double flange tips on the Senzers thinking they were the same as the cellos, but the stock tips sound better IMO.

Need to stop getting over excited as soon as I get a new toy!

zsts are still amazing for the money too. They sound like the iem version of the superlux hd681 bright with a w shaped signature.


----------



## yangian

originalsnuffy said:


> Well, I would not call a comparison to the **** 4in1 to be particularly attractive.  I thought those were a very harsh, overly trebly listening experience.


 
  
 Very harsh?! Never had such impression.


----------



## trumpethead

toddy0191 said:


> I received the senzer and the zst a day apart and hastily declared my preference for the zsts. After more listening I agree with you that the Senzers are better but also have a different signature.
> 
> I'd put double flange tips on the Senzers thinking they were the same as the cellos, but the stock tips sound better IMO.
> 
> ...



Auvio Tips large are bringing out the best in the original ZsT for me..I'd amazing what finding the right tips can do to the sound signature..yes they are both amazing for the money but the Senzer really ticked my boxes in particular resolution, clatity and soundstage although ZST is no slouch either..Went back to the A4 today tried no back for first time..yes it widened the stage a bit and have a bit more space and air but for me it made the bass a bit flabby..sounded great but went back to Black/back with green fronts...Eargasm!!! Tamed the highs compared to blue fronts but I like the blue also..Black back gives me just the right amount of bass, quality and quality...


----------



## snip3r77

bhazard said:


> The zst had a bad first batch.
> 
> I got my zst a few weeks ago and they easily hold their own against the other $30 favorite hybrids. It does have good clarity, and it's a sign of things I've hoped for... a KZ multi hybrid that brings price/performance to a new level.
> 
> ...


Do you have tennmak pro ?


----------



## thanderbird

trumpethead said:


> Auvio Tips large are bringing out the best in the original ZsT for me..I'd amazing what finding the right tips can do to the sound signature..yes they are both amazing for the money but the Senzer really ticked my boxes in particular resolution, clatity and soundstage although ZST is no slouch either..Went back to the A4 today tried no back for first time..yes it widened the stage a bit and have a bit more space and air but for me it made the bass a bit flabby..sounded great but went back to Black/back with green fronts...Eargasm!!! Tamed the highs compared to blue fronts but I like the blue also..Black back gives me just the right amount of bass, quality and quality...


Hi friend ... how do you compare the LZ A4 with the KEF M200?


----------



## VinceHill24

rvtrav said:


> @Keller   I received the DT-05 yesterday.  @VinceHill24
> posted some comments about them a few weeks ago.  I think most of the people who will be receiving their DT-05s in the next few weeks purchased them with no information as to how they sound.  Like me, I think their purchase was based on an interesting and good looking design.
> 
> I purchased these from the banned  Ail seller and paid an extra $4 for ePacket shipping so received these in a little over 2 weeks. (lately 7wks has been the norm to Canada thru Ali regular shipping)
> ...


Very well written impressions. After more than 200 hours of burn-in,i still can't find any reason to keep the Dzat DT05. They did opened up slightly particularly treble and the bass did not feel as aweful as when i listened to it earlier. However so i still find them too bassy as if the bass drowns all the other frequencies. They've got too much boost in mid-bass up till lower midrange and the presentation makes female vocals and upper midrange sounded veiled. Their signature have some resemblance to the LZ A2S that i just received though the A2S is an example of tuning well done whereas the DZAT is overly done to the point it turn bad for me. 

With so many good IEMs i've received lately whereby some is even much cheaper: Senzer H1, Xiaomi hybrid Pro HD, Blon S1, and the 1More triple hybrid, LZ-A2S, the DZAT sound is underwhelming especially at this price. 

They are now in my waiting list for an "organ" transplant surgery, just in the midst of looking for suitable driver pairing. They just have that premium shells and premium feel that i felt it's gonna be a waste for throwing it away. 

As for the internal structure, no they do not have any independant crossover network, just 2 driver 8mm & 6mm connected with wires.

Mind you these are just my personal experiences and opinions, for reference i play mostly 16 bit FLAC files mostly from my Note 3 on Poweramp or My Benjie S5 DAP + SMSL SAP7 Amp. Genre mostly pop, Cpop, Kpop, orchestra, smooth jazz, chinese classical & orchestra, House EDM, Acoustic, Classic rock, Ambient and i have preference towards female vocals.

Of course YMMV so my suggestion will be, wait for more impressions before pressing the buy button. 



twinacstacks said:


> I have a pair of the First ZST.  They blow chunks. Simply.... just awful. Easily the worst 1st effort for a Hybrid I have heard yet. The first Xiaomi Hybrid effort kills it. They are now in a box with the rest of my "Meh" IEMs that will probably never see the light of day Again. Good thing they were cheap.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN





trumpethead said:


> I have a pair of the first ones as well and had the same experience ootb. Even bought the silver cable in hopes of improvement but was highly disappointed and set then aside for a few weeks. Then I got muy color full pair and wanted to AB with the first and WHAMM!! the first just opened up and they sounded great! It was instantaneous not gradual..they were a bit brighter than the colorful but otherwise pretty much the same..strong bass, good mids,good treble, fantastic soundstage for the money. They are currently my number one KZ...proper tips are essential however......Senzer H1 is overall better IMO...better clarity, better resolution, better depth of sound not too mention Holy Bass!!! Sounds like you did get a bad pair Twin but let then play, they may"open up" eventually..It sounded like the BA wasn't working and then all of a sudden it was...JMExperience...ps I'm pretty sure my first pair of ZST came from Gearbest not Ali.




For the ZST, mine was in one of the first batch as i purchased soon as it was released back then. I believe it had some QC issues and to return it would cost half as much price of the IEM itself so they ended up in my trash can as well that time. But recently many have given so much positive reviews about it so probably it's about time i give it a try as it's so da** cheap on Gearbest as compared to when i purchased it from Ali. Any known difference between the carbon shell and the colour shell though ? 

Atm the Senzer H1 sound is just phenomenal for the price paid! I keep telling myself it's time for my other sweetheart but it's just so difficult taking it out from my ears lol.


----------



## Sousapro

yangian said:


> Very harsh?! Never had such impression.




Some people are more treble sensitive than others. If you aren't, they're a great value for the money. Otherwise it's apparently nails on chalkboard treble. I fall in the category of love them but find them fatiguing after an hour or two.


----------



## chompchomps

The colourful ZSTs and the carbon plate has no other difference except the shell


----------



## misteral201103

moshimoshi said:


> Being that you have such an extensive collection, what is the best (neutral, but overall just good SQ) iem under ~$30?


 

 Might be a touch over-budget but I was blown away by the Shozy Zeros. I bought some for a friend and soon I'll have an AB session with them and the LZ A4s. Sound signature was somewhere between neutral and warm (to my ears) with an amazingly wide soundstage. I'm still a little covetous of them and may need to pick up a pair in the future, just so I have them!!


----------



## mochill

misteral201103 said:


> moshimoshi said:
> 
> 
> > Being that you have such an extensive collection, what is the best (neutral, but overall just good SQ) iem under ~$30?
> ...


they are indeed amazing iem


----------



## chompchomps

misteral201103 said:


> Might be a touch over-budget but I was blown away by the Shozy Zeros. I bought some for a friend and soon I'll have an AB session with them and the LZ A4s. Sound signature was somewhere between neutral and warm (to my ears) with an amazingly wide soundstage. I'm still a little covetous of them and may need to pick up a pair in the future, just so I have them!!


 
  
 Mine got chewed on by my friends dog


----------



## CoiL

yangian said:


> originalsnuffy said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I would not call a comparison to the **** 4in1 to be particularly attractive.  I thought those were a very harsh, overly trebly listening experience.
> ...


 
 I`m quite treble sensitive (especially in the region of 6.2-7.5kHz) and again I recommend using high impedance cable (at least 1.2 Ohm) and JVC Spiral Dot tips with **** 4in1 - this way highs will be tamed and it sounds quite balanced with slight boost in bass and highs. Mids sound neutral or even slightly "recessed" for my taste.


----------



## Kelton Shields

In the last few months I also noticed my debit card stopped working on it. I am with Chase. My credit card with them works though.


----------



## trumpethead

thanderbird said:


> Hi friend ... how do you compare the LZ A4 with the KEF M200?



Sorry I do not own not have I heard The KEF M200 have heard good things though..at this time LZ A4 is the ultimate earphone for me.


----------



## peter123

bhazard said:


> I'm surprised the Swing EC1 hasn't gotten more attention. They are untouched as a $30 triple hybrid at the price point.



Yes! I totally agree. Unfortunately I'm way behind on my review of them but they're indeed great performers at their price. 



flib372 said:


> I also got them a week ago but find them quite midbassheavy and boomy...What is your overall sound impression like.




There was some problem with the first batch of these, where and when did you get yours? 

I've got two of them (one from the first batch and one new) and without having a/b them I wasn't particularly impressed with the first pair but very impressed with the second ones.


----------



## CoiL

peter123 said:


> bhazard said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised the Swing EC1 hasn't gotten more attention. They are untouched as a $30 triple hybrid at the price point.
> ...


 
 And from where to get 2nd batch (for sure) ? Penonaudio?


----------



## peter123

coil said:


> And from where to get 2nd batch (for sure) ? Penonaudio?




Yes, I'm 100% sure that Penon has the new batch since both my pairs came from them.


----------



## eaglearrow

Guys, i'm looking to buy a cheap iem under $20 for fun casual listening. I listen mostly to POP and vocals. Currently what i have in mind are Ks zs1, zs3 and zst. . Any other chinese IEM i should look for? any suggestions would be appreciated. I already have a kz ate, so i'd like to have an iem with a li'l more treble than ate's. Thanks in advance.


----------



## To.M

So rather not zs1/3, from I what I know they are bassy, my zst has nice treble as well a good amount of bass (but not too much).


----------



## weedophile

Second To.M, the ZST that i've got has a nice amount of trebles but imo the bass falls short. Otherwise i would say Senzers are pretty bright and very nice to listen to once u find a good fit for it.


----------



## To.M

Hm, maybe it is about fit/seal, when I play Bass Mekanik's album "Max Killa Hertz for a test, the bass is in sufficient amounts


----------



## TwinACStacks

chompchomps said:


> Mine got chewed on by my friends dog


 





 Quit lying Chomps, You just didn't do the assignment.....
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

thanderbird said:


> Hi friend ... how do you compare the LZ A4 with the KEF M200?


 
  
 M200 is better than IE800 to my ears.
 And I know at least one headfier has such impression as me.


----------



## yangian

Sorry, not sure if it's asian brand, but anyone heard this:
 https://www.amazon.com/Sonix-010-0100-001-Premium-Headphones-Bronze/dp/B005G8B956/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
  
 It oculd sell more than $100 somewhere. Wonder it's sound quality.


----------



## audio123

Lend Me Ur Ears ( http://www.lendmeurears.com/ ), widely known for being the official Vsonic and FLC distributor, has successfully established their house brand!
 http://www.alphandelta.com/


----------



## eaglearrow

to.m said:


> So rather not zs1/3, from I what I know they are bassy, my zst has nice treble as well a good amount of bass (but not too much).


 
 okay, thanks. Any other chinese iems i should look into ?


----------



## bjaardker

keller1 said:


> Just saw that the DZAT DT-05 is released, anyone have any impressions of them?


 
 Mine landed in the USA about 6 hours ago. Hoping to get them this week. Will give impressions then.


----------



## TwoPalms

eaglearrow said:


> okay, thanks. Any other chinese iems i should look into ?



Senzer H1


----------



## Vidal

eaglearrow said:


> okay, thanks. Any other chinese iems i should look into ?


 
  
 along with the others mentioned already
  
 Urbanfun HiFi
 Mannhas C190
 KZ ED9 with gold filter
 1More 1M301
maybe the XE800 would suit but with the caveat it's more mid forward
 Joyroom E107
 Einsear T2


----------



## DikZak

From what I heard from others, the boarseman c98 should be very good too. Cost a bit (and only a bit) more than most of the ones listed here.


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> along with the others mentioned already
> 
> Urbanfun HiFi
> Mannhas C190
> ...


 
 Not forgetting the now seldom mentioned HLSX-808!


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> Not forgetting the now seldom mentioned HLSX-808!


 
  
 Good point, still have a pair but haven't listened to them in ages. Mind you I've not listened to much else since I got my Ty Hi-Z G3s.


----------



## hoerlurar

vidal said:


> eaglearrow said:
> 
> 
> > okay, thanks. Any other chinese iems i should look into ?
> ...




I have these two, and I've been impressed by the urbanfun! More so than the other hybrids, KZ ZST and **** 4in1, that i received around the same time
So i would recommend the urbanfun!


----------



## trumpethead

vidal said:


> Good point, still have a pair but haven't listened to them in ages. Mind you I've not listened to much else since I got my Ty Hi-Z G3s.



Why not, are the Ty HiZ G3 that good?


----------



## Vidal

trumpethead said:


> Why not, are the Ty HiZ G3 that good?


 
  
 They just match everything I'm looking for in earphones in terms of soundstage, signature, clarity and detail. They're not overly bassy but measured but that's what I prefer. Took me a while to find the right eartips but now I've found them I'm very happy with the fit.


----------



## eaglearrow

vidal said:


> along with the others mentioned already
> 
> Urbanfun HiFi
> Mannhas C190
> ...


 
  
  


dikzak said:


> From what I heard from others, the boarseman c98 should be very good too. Cost a bit (and only a bit) more than most of the ones listed here.


 
  
  


crabdog said:


> Not forgetting the now seldom mentioned HLSX-808!


 

 Thanks for the suggestion guys. I'll zero-in on one of these and get back once i place an order.


----------



## d8n0g

Just checking to see if anyone is interested in trading something for my kz zst's?

Also my senzers came in and I'm loving them!!


----------



## Andrzej Cichy

@[u][color=#0066cc]hoerlurar[/color][/u] I totally agree with you. 
 IEM - Urbanfun hi-fi are the best among the others enumerated here.


----------



## fredhubbard2

trumpethead said:


> Why not, are the Ty HiZ G3 that good?




Yeh, I got a pair recently from Vidal. They're lovely, great detail and soundstage very similar to the havis but with more bass. I'm swapping between these and the zst (finding their sound signature very addictive) atm


----------



## trumpethead

vidal said:


> They just match everything I'm looking for in earphones in terms of soundstage, signature, clarity and detail. They're not overly bassy but measured but that's what I prefer. Took me a while to find the right eartips but now I've found them I'm very happy with the fit.



Thanks, sound like right up my alley..gonna wait til the price drops a bit too many recent purchases..lol


----------



## Vidal

The price has been very firm on the G3, I waited but they never dropped they've been out a while now. I've just order a pair of AKG K702 as I think the sound signature could be similar.


----------



## groucho69

Just got my KZ ZST's (10 days to Canada from Gearbest). Only listened for 5 minutes but OOTB I'm digging the sound stage; wider than expected. Still need a lot more time with these but for $16 CDN what a score. At some point I will have to stop buying....just ordered Superlux HD381F's from Gerabest, again $16 CDN...I have a sickness and I don't have the cure....


----------



## To.M

Accept the fact that it is incurable and learn to live with it...like everyone here 

Glad you like ZST!


----------



## groucho69

to.m said:


> Accept the fact that it is incurable and learn to live with it...like everyone here


 
 I'm so week.


----------



## Cinder

I've also gotten a ZST Colorful along with some other toys:


----------



## eaglearrow

d8n0g said:


> Just checking to see if anyone is interested in trading something for my kz zst's?
> 
> Also my senzers came in and I'm loving them!!


 
 hey, where did you buy the senzer from? I'm not able to find them on ali.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

I saw them on Amazon but not sure if it's the correct model


----------



## bhazard

With minor EQ adjustments in the low treble region and a 5dB bump under 80hz the ZST sounds fantastic... far better than $11 that's for sure.


----------



## Lurk650

Senzer are on Amazon US, $25 and Prime shipping. They are decent, vocals are harsh to my ears, burned in about 30 hrs. Gifted them to coworker and she's happy with them.


----------



## weedophile

To.M
Hmm idk i really feel the bass on ZST to be poor. Treble wise they are phenomenal.

I'm no basshead myself but listening to Black Eyed Peas with the ZST is really boring. Maybe i will need some burning in or a change of cables.


----------



## To.M

Strange as I've just played "I Gotta Feeling" and there is nice bass and I can't call what I heard lifeless, I use no EQ, maybe it source related?


----------



## weedophile

Hmm are u using the stock tips and cables? The bass quantity is much apparent on my ZS3 and Tennmak Pro.

The Senzers does well too on the same setup. No amp just straight from Walnut and Zishan.

Edit: Unfair to compare against those 3 tho as bass is pretty good on those lol

Edit2: I think it might be that i am too used to listening to the Tennmak Pro. After awhile my ears are getting used to it. The trebles are really nice tho and that's what i like abt it (treblehead here if there's a word like this)


----------



## eaglearrow

vidal said:


> along with the others mentioned already
> 
> Urbanfun HiFi
> Mannhas C190
> ...


 

 Ok, after doing a bit research, i've narrowed down to urbanfun and XE800. I'm worried about the lack of sub-bass from Xe800 but i see the details are pretty amazing. Between these two, which would be better suited as a fun daily iem?


----------



## xanlamin

Does anyone know where the best place to get  TY Hi-Z G3? I can only find it at Aliexpress and Penson.


----------



## loomisjohnson

eaglearrow said:


> Ok, after doing a bit research, i've narrowed down to urbanfun and XE800. I'm worried about the lack of sub-bass from Xe800 but i see the details are pretty amazing. Between these two, which would be better suited as a fun daily iem?


 

 both are extremely detailed and refined, but the urbanfun has more midbass impact and overall omph


----------



## polychroma23

eaglearrow said:


> Ok, after doing a bit research, i've narrowed down to urbanfun and XE800. I'm worried about the lack of sub-bass from Xe800 but i see the details are pretty amazing. Between these two, which would be better suited as a fun daily iem?


 
  
 I concur with loomis. Urbanfun is more fun-sounding. XE800 almost lacks sub-bass presence IMO


----------



## groucho69

xanlamin said:


> Does anyone know where the best place to get  TY Hi-Z G3? I can only find it at Aliexpress and Penson.


 
 You can buy from Penon on EBAY


----------



## Saoshyant

Penon's ebay page is http://stores.ebay.com/bigbargainonline


----------



## d8n0g

eaglearrow said:


> hey, where did you buy the senzer from? I'm not able to find them on ali.


I did get them from amazon


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> both are extremely detailed and refined, but the urbanfun has more midbass impact and overall omph




What's the difference between the Black and Green Urbanfun on Amazon?


----------



## Saoshyant

lurk650 said:


> What's the difference between the Black and Green Urbanfun on Amazon?


 
  
 If memory serves absolutely nothing.  Both claim a normal $85 price, but the green is VERY heavily discounted compared to the black.  At that price with prime shipping, I'm awfully tempted to give it a try.
  
 On Dec 9th the price of the green started dropping form $40 to where it is now.


----------



## smy1

the empire ears Athena Adel to me has the same sound signature as the 4 in 1.


----------



## Dagobert

After buying mine first KZ ones,the ED2,i am amazed how these low costing IEM's can sound ! And after a lot of reading on this forum,i think i have a new addiction
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And for feeding mine addiction,i was looking for another set,just for the fun and hearing diffrent sets and sounds 
  
 On Aliexpress i found 2 diffrent sets which i may have some interest in.But i couldn't find any info on them here on Head-fi.The ones i found are:
 DZAT DF-10
 Mannhas C190
  
 The DZAT was mentioned somewhere but nothing about how the sound or any other knowledge about them.
 If some one haves some information about one of them or maybe both,i would be thankfull.Thanks in advance


----------



## Thomas De Brito

smy1 said:


> the empire ears Athena Adel to me has the same sound signature as the 4 in 1.


well that pretty good


----------



## bjaardker

Will post OOTB impressions in a bit.


----------



## yangian

bjaardker said:


> Will post OOTB impressions in a bit.


 
  
 Looking forward to. Very good review from Taobao.


----------



## bjaardker

DZAT DT-05 OOTB impressions.
  
 This IEM is all about the bass.. and just like the song says "no treble". I don't know if the couple of negative reviews just had me lower my expectations a bunch or what, because these aren't nearly as bad as people were making them out to be. I have to wonder what people were expecting when they put IEMs that have two big 'ol dynamic drivers in them in their ears. 
  
 Bass: Yes, there's a huge midbass hump, but it doesn't bleed into the mids nearly as much as one would expect. The bass is overabundant, but tight and fast. I disagree with the folks saying the sound is bloated. There's a ton of bass, but it's not loose. Going along with that huge midbass hump is some brain rattling sub-bass. The best part about the subbass on these is that I don't have to crank an EQ up to uncomfortable levels to get that brain rattle it's just there. When I say subbass, I'm talking 40Hz and lower. These feel like they're tuned to really excel on the 25-30hz frequencies.
  
 Mids: Smooth, controlled, not too recessed, very warm to the point of there being an artificiality to the tone. Not unpleasant, just nothing neutral about the sound. If you EQ'd out some of the bass you'd probably have some really good male and lower female vocals. Male barbershop groups have plenty of ring and overtone, however female quartets are missing overtones and lack ring, which brings me to...
  
 Treble: Do you like sparkle? Do you like the Xe800 or **** 4in1? If so, this isn't the headphone for you. I haven't heard an IEM with treble this rolled off in a long time. Does that make it bad? Well, opinions will vary. To me, while there's a clarity and sparkle noticeably missing, it also leads to a very comfortable non-fatiguing sound.
  
 Clarity: Well, there's a bit of a veil to everything which is only exacerbated by the lack of treble. That being said, it's no more veil than my IE80s, it's just more noticeable because of the rolled off treble.
  
 Soundstage: This is one of the best traits of these IEMs. Start up your favorite headphone test track and enjoy the wide, deep and out of head sound. This surprised me since a lack of treble or sparkle can often lead to a closed in or "canned" sound. Not with the DT-05. Lots of space and remarkably good separation all things considered.
  
 Verdict: Definitely worth the $20 I paid for them. Are they great? no. Will I be doing any critical listening with them? Not a chance. But for a good non-fatiguing sound that gets my foot tapping with some sub-bass that makes me involuntarily smile, they're pretty damn good.
  
 Suggested Genre: Drum N Bass


----------



## crabdog

bjaardker said:


> DZAT DT-05 OOTB impressions.
> 
> This IEM is all about the bass.. and just like the song says "no treble". I don't know if the couple of negative reviews just had me lower my expectations a bunch or what, because these aren't nearly as bad as people were making them out to be. I have to wonder what people were expecting when they put IEMs that have two big 'ol dynamic drivers in them in their ears.



Thanks for the detailed impression. I need more iems like a hole in the head but I'd like to try these anyway. If I see them on sale I'll grab some


----------



## Podster

think I will to, I really like the design/look of these


----------



## crabdog

podster said:


> think I will to, I really like the design/look of these


 
 I know right? I think they look even better than the ZS3 and ZST colorful.


----------



## kova4a

Just for the thrill of the auction I got the Hidizs ep-3 and received it yesterday. Not really impressed - for $15 shipped they are not that bad given the decent over-the-ear fit and mic but sq-wise the mids are pushed backed, the bass lacks some body and the treble is quite emphasized, which paired with the thin note presentation makes the ep-3 quite bright and shrill at times. These are early impressions and maybe with some more tip rolling I can get a bit better sound but definitely not worth the full price with that build quality and sq.


----------



## crabdog

kova4a said:


> Just for the thrill of the auction I got the Hidizs ep-3 and received it yesterday. Not really impressed - for $15 shipped they are not that bad given the decent over-the-ear fit and mic but sq-wise the mids are pushed backed, the bass lacks some body and the treble is quite emphasized, which paired with the thin note presentation makes the ep-3 quite bright and shrill at times. These are early impressions and maybe with some more tip rolling I can get a bit better sound but definitely not worth the full price with that build quality and sq.


 
 I have the EP-3 and I find too that the bass lacks body and mids are a bit thin. Resolution is good though and personally I don't find the treble emphasized but probably stands out a bit more due to thin lower end.


----------



## RvTrav

@bjaardker I have continued to listen to the DT-05 almost exclusively since I received them and agree with your thoughts on these.  I really wanted to love these as they look so great.  I realized that these really weren't the best for the music I was listening to.  I spent my teens in the early 70s and listened to hard rock bands like Deep Purple and ACDC.  I had none of this music on my X5 so I loaded  some on a couple of days ago and have been loving it.  There is no sparkly treble in this music, just big sound with lots of bass and DT-05 excels at this.  Here is few tracks to try.
  
 Deep Purple - Child in Time
                      - Highway Star
 ADDC           - Back in Black
  
 for something more current
  
 Nickelback   - Never Again


----------



## kova4a

crabdog said:


> I have the EP-3 and I find too that the bass lacks body and mids are a bit thin. Resolution is good though and personally I don't find the treble emphasized but probably stands out a bit more due to thin lower end.


 
 The issue is not too bothersome on certain tracks, but on some, especially with female vocals it's quite bothersome. Resolution is nothing special though IMO - it's the usual case of the manufacturer making an iem brighter and with thinner note presentation to artificially increase the clarity to try to make is sound more resolving, but this leads to an artificial sound. It's not an awful iem if one can get it at 15 bucks and likes a brighter tuning but at the full MSRP, which is 40 bucks there are iems that wipe the floor with it.


----------



## Keller1

What do i get if i want something that sounds like the KZ ZST but is less prone to sibilance and has more tight midbass, but retains the clarity, seperation and positional accuracy / soundstage?
  
 Currently waiting for the alleged ZSR pro which has the bonus of having the look of a CA IEM.


----------



## fredhubbard2

keller1 said:


> What do i get if i want something that sounds like the KZ ZST but is less prone to sibilance and has more tight midbass, but retains the clarity seperation and positional accuracy / soundstage?


 
  
 haven't noticed any sibilance myself but you may have to start spending more cash. the Ty HiZ G3 are a great option for soundstage, bass and clarity or the Vsonic VSD3s.


----------



## Keller1

fredhubbard2 said:


> haven't noticed any sibilance myself but you may have to start spending more cash. the Ty HiZ G3 are a great option for soundstage, bass and clarity or the Vsonic VSD3s.


 

 There isnt any by default, but it reveals bad recordings, which is why im saying it's prone to it. A good chunk of my metal collection has this problem, which i can live with as the ZST just sound really good but i'm sure that there's probably better stuff out there, the question is what should i be looking at if i want a substantial upgrade from the ZST?
  
 Probably gonna wait for the ZSR first as that's after chinese new years, which is jan28.


----------



## Holypal

Just for those who constantly buy cheap Chinese iem.
  
 2017 New **** XBA-6in1 Hybrid iem (Sony look-like), 1DD + 2BA.  Price: ~$30
 Drivers: Graphene diagram DD + Knowles 26856(full range) + Knowles 30042(high frequency)
 Impedance: 32 ohm
 Sensitivity: 120dB
 FR: 15-35000Hz
 Max. input: 8mW
 Matching: <1dB
 No guarantee how it sounds.


----------



## B9Scrambler

holypal said:


> Just for those who constantly buy cheap Chinese iem.
> 
> 2017 New **** XBA-6in1 Hybrid iem (Sony look-like), 1DD + 2BA.  Price: ~$30
> Drivers: Graphene diagram DD + Knowles 26856(full range) + Knowles 30042(high frequency)
> ...


 
  
 Nice! Might be time for me to try out a **** product. Those on Taobao? Didn't see them on Ali.


----------



## Holypal

b9scrambler said:


> Nice! Might be time for me to try out a **** product. Those on Taobao? Didn't see them on Ali.


 
  
 Yes, it's on Taobao. Usually it will be on Ali soon.


----------



## Shawn71

b9scrambler said:


> Nice! Might be time for me to try out a **** product. Those on Taobao? Didn't see them on Ali.




Already under my radar along with zsr pro .......sure buy this time,to try ****,as you.


----------



## bjaardker

holypal said:


> Just for those who constantly buy cheap Chinese iem.
> 
> 2017 New **** XBA-6in1 Hybrid iem (Sony look-like), 1DD + 2BA.  Price: ~$30
> Drivers: Graphene diagram DD + Knowles 26856(full range) + Knowles 30042(high frequency)
> ...




Going to let others take the plunge on this first after getting burned on the first bad batch of DT2+


----------



## ahmpanji

For less than $20 IEM, I listen to different kind of music everytime, from classic, jazz, rock, folk, edm, indie, to movie soundtrack like La La Land. So I need an IEM that could fit any occasions like them, an allrounder one. I prefer to those with more detail though. So, is there any recommandation I should looking to?


----------



## DaNkO7

keller1 said:


> What do i get if i want something that sounds like the KZ ZST but is less prone to sibilance and has more tight midbass, but retains the clarity, seperation and positional accuracy / soundstage?
> 
> Currently waiting for the alleged ZSR pro which has the bonus of having the look of a CA IEM.




You should try the Xiaomi Hybrid HD Pro (Gen 5), they have great separation and clarity. the bass is defined and not too overwhelming as other IEMs.


----------



## chickenmoon

ahmpanji said:


> For less than $20 IEM, I listen to different kind of music everytime, from classic, jazz, rock, folk, edm, indie, to movie soundtrack like La La Land. So I need an IEM that could fit any occasions like them, an allrounder one. I prefer to those with more detail though. So, is there any recommandation I should looking to?




For about half that price on gearbest the Superlux HD381F is a great detailed all rounder but perhaps not too suited for EDM as it's quite flat/neutral sounding and the driver is a bit slow.


----------



## docentore

ahmpanji said:


> For less than $20 IEM, I listen to different kind of music everytime, from classic, jazz, rock, folk, edm, indie, to movie soundtrack like La La Land. So I need an IEM that could fit any occasions like them, an allrounder one. I prefer to those with more detail though. So, is there any recommandation I should looking to?


 
  
 Urbanfun, ~17USD on Ali


----------



## loomisjohnson

+1


----------



## groucho69

chickenmoon said:


> For about half that price on gearbest the Superlux HD381F is a great detailed all rounder but perhaps not too suited for EDM as it's quite flat/neutral sounding and the driver is a bit slow.


 
 Ordered those a couple of days ago. Can't wait to see how they are.


----------



## bavinck

Hey guys,
 Is there agreement on a really nice hybrid iem sub $300 that has a smooth, yet detailed sound with good impact and tight bass? I tried the it03 and found it a bit strident at times, but everything else sounded great.


----------



## Cinder

bavinck said:


> Hey guys,
> Is there agreement on a really nice hybrid iem sub $300 that has a smooth, yet detailed sound with good impact and tight bass? I tried the it03 and found it a bit strident at times, but everything else sounded great.


 
 The closest thing to a truly good hybrid that I can think of with that sound signature is the Accutone Pisces BA, which is about $89 over your budget. Of course, there are other things out there, but none that I can think of that match how well that IEM is tuned. @B9Scrambler can back me up on that one.


----------



## B9Scrambler

cinder said:


> The closest thing to a truly good hybrid that I can think of with that sound signature is the Accutone Pisces BA, which is about $89 over your budget. Of course, there are other things out there, but none that I can think of that match how well that IEM is tuned. @B9Scrambler can back me up on that one.


 
  
 Yup, I'll happily back you on that. It's just too bad they used the materials of a 20 dollar earphone to make them, haha. At least fit and finish is solid, and the sound quality makes up for the rest. Love em!


----------



## Cinder

b9scrambler said:


> Yup, I'll happily back you on that. It's just too bad they used the materials of a 20 dollar earphone to make them, haha. At least fit and finish is solid, and the sound quality makes up for the rest. Love em!


 
 Yeah, I'm salty about that too. The non-standard MMCX connectors really are giving me a hard time as well.


----------



## B9Scrambler

cinder said:


> Yeah, I'm salty about that too. The non-standard MMCX connectors really are giving me a hard time as well.


 
  
 Yeah, they are odd connectors. My Shure cable would fit, but of course it's too long and can lock in place. I have a feeling we'll be seeing some positive steps forward from Accutone in the future, so I'm not worried. They seem eager to improve.


----------



## Cinder

b9scrambler said:


> Yeah, they are odd connectors. My Shure cable would fit, but of course it's too long and can lock in place. I have a feeling we'll be seeing some positive steps forward from Accutone in the future, so I'm not worried. They seem eager to improve.


 
 Indeed. Did you see that they are now selling a truly-wireless earphone now?


----------



## B9Scrambler

cinder said:


> Indeed. Did you see that they are now selling a truly-wireless earphone now?


 
  
 Yes I did! Will have one on the way once stock is in. Curious to see how they handle fully wireless. I liked the Syllable D900s but the connection quality was sketchy, especially if I used them as a lefty. Annoying.


----------



## AleRx8

Hey guys,

 I'm really sorry for bothering you with such a thing, but I'd like to ask you for help with choosing the right Chinese headphones. I'm looking all over the forums today and I found tons of surely great ones. So that's how I ended with like 40 opened tabs and no idea which of them should I choose.
 My favorite genres are those which every music pedant hates, so that's got to be metalcore, pop punk, rock, those kinds of stuff. I also like a good bass in my head, and I'm not a fan of loud, ball-twisting heights. Maximum price point is about 70 USD, the cheaper the better, but if it's worth it, then no problem. The last thing I'd like it to have is a rather premium(ish) look, not an ugly cheap blinking plastic toy. I love how for example ISK HD 9999 look like. But that's not the main point. Music sources would be just my phone (LeEco Le Max 2) and PC, so nothing extremely great.

 Thank you very much.


----------



## ayao

alerx8 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry for bothering you with such a thing, but I'd like to ask you for help with choosing the right Chinese headphones. I'm looking all over the forums today and I found tons of surely great ones. So that's how I ended with like 40 opened tabs and no idea which of them should I choose.
> ...




One of my favourite all-rounder budget IEM is the VSonic VSD3. The revised version is more durable and still fits in your budget. To me, the signature is balanced with a bump in bass (sub and mid-bass). Do mind that if you drive them too loud (e.g. iPod at 70% volume), it might become a little sibilant. It's never a problem for me, since I listen at low volumes. I do enjoy some heavier music, such as Lamb of God, Erra and even Emmure.

However, I haven't heard nearly as many budget IEMs as other people here, so I would definitely wait for other recommendations!


----------



## Lurk650

bavinck said:


> Hey guys,
> Is there agreement on a really nice hybrid iem sub $300 that has a smooth, yet detailed sound with good impact and tight bass? I tried the it03 and found it a bit strident at times, but everything else sounded great.




LZA4. Second pick would be Magaosi K3


----------



## crabdog

cinder said:


> The closest thing to a truly good hybrid that I can think of with that sound signature is the Accutone Pisces BA, which is about $89 over your budget. Of course, there are other things out there, but none that I can think of that match how well that IEM is tuned. @B9Scrambler can back me up on that one.


 
 Have to disagree with you there. The Pisces BA I received is awful in terms of comfort and sound. Mine are pure treble cannons:


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Have to disagree with you there. The Pisces BA I received is awful in terms of comfort and sound. Mine are pure treble cannons:




I completely forgot that you received a wonky one. And that such a variance in frequency response was considered 'normal' according to Accutone. Curious to see how your pair would sound after hearing the CL1. THOSE are treble cannons, holy mother of potatoes...


----------



## Cinder

crabdog said:


> Have to disagree with you there. The Pisces BA I received is awful in terms of comfort and sound. Mine are pure treble cannons:


 
  
 That's odd. Yours _looks _terrible to listen to, even on a graph. I'm sorry for your loss :/


----------



## FUYU

crabdog said:


> Have to disagree with you there. The Pisces BA I received is awful in terms of comfort and sound. Mine are pure treble cannons:




I like how the graph says "birth certificate". Seems like you got an abomination there.


----------



## rockingthearies

crabdog said:


> Have to disagree with you there. The Pisces BA I received is awful in terms of comfort and sound. Mine are pure treble cannons:



Glad that this is a one of a kind frequency response curve hahaha


----------



## tlivingd

Do any of you who've tried these Asian/Chinese ear buds find any that are abnormally noise isolating?  and where did you get them?

 I'm looking for a pair to wear while mowing the lawn.


----------



## B9Scrambler

cinder said:


> That's odd. Yours _looks _terrible to listen to, even on a graph. I'm sorry for your loss :/


 
  
 Mine looks to the bass cannon of the bunch;


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> Mine looks to the bass cannon of the bunch;


 
 I'm so jelly


----------



## Skullophile

This is awesome that u guys all got samples of these with fr graphs. Makes me wonder if any iem or chifiem is born equal to its twin.
This kinda crazy difference in graphs and that's from a 389 dollar asking price. The 30 dollar price range must fluctuate even more?


----------



## crabdog

skullophile said:


> This is awesome that u guys all got samples of these with fr graphs. Makes me wonder if any iem or chifiem is born equal to its twin.
> This kinda crazy difference in graphs and that's from a 389 dollar asking price. The 30 dollar price range must fluctuate even more?


 
 In this case it's a 'feature' and while I think the concept is great, such a large variation as in the case of mine is not cool.


----------



## wastan

tlivingd said:


> Do any of you who've tried these Asian/Chinese ear buds find any that are abnormally noise isolating?  and where did you get them?
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a pair to wear while mowing the lawn.


 The zs3, once you get the fit right, offers good isolation and will stay in place. You could even go cheaper with the kz ate or atr.


----------



## Cinder

skullophile said:


> This is awesome that u guys all got samples of these with fr graphs. Makes me wonder if any iem or chifiem is born equal to its twin.
> This kinda crazy difference in graphs and that's from a 389 dollar asking price. The 30 dollar price range must fluctuate even more?


 
  


crabdog said:


> In this case it's a 'feature' and while I think the concept is great, such a large variation as in the case of mine is not cool.


 
  
  
 I agree, it's pretty darn cool. One thing to note though, is this is Accutone's first serious attempt at getting into the TOTL market. Naturally, there will be some growing pains, but all things considered, I think this is a good start to what could very well become a very competitive lineup in the future.


----------



## Lurk650

rockingthearies said:


> Glad that this is a one of a kind frequency response curve hahaha




The issue is that every Pisces iem had a different FR, you may get a treble cannon like Crab or a bass cannon like B9. You don't know. To me that's ridiculous


----------



## peter123

Here's mine:


Tbh @crabdog unfortunately seems to be the odd one out while the rest have only minor differences. Imo crabdog's pair should have not been send out. 

I'm also curious about how much differences there is in other products, no wonder that there's hard to reach a consensus on a product many times..... 

I do really appreciate the touch and honesty from Accutone to include the individual graphs though and sound wise I like my pair a lot so I'm looking forward to their future releases.


----------



## AleRx8

ayao said:


> One of my favourite all-rounder budget IEM is the VSonic VSD3. The revised version is more durable and still fits in your budget. To me, the signature is balanced with a bump in bass (sub and mid-bass). Do mind that if you drive them too loud (e.g. iPod at 70% volume), it might become a little sibilant. It's never a problem for me, since I listen at low volumes. I do enjoy some heavier music, such as Lamb of God, Erra and even Emmure.
> 
> However, I haven't heard nearly as many budget IEMs as other people here, so I would definitely wait for other recommendations!


 


 Thank you for your suggestion, it looks stunning. However I'd like to buy some... Well, I didn't clarify that, but I want over ear headphones, so I'm maybe writing into a bad section, as I'm realizing right now. I'm sorry, I'll move my question to full size topic.


----------



## peter123

alerx8 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion, it looks stunning. However I'd like to buy some... Well, I didn't clarify that, but I want over ear headphones, so I'm maybe writing into a bad section, as I'm realizing right now. I'm sorry, I'll move my question to full size topic.




Try here :

http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones/435#post_13163917


----------



## Djsenjaya

Finally the crazy senzer arrived. 

For the price I would consider it being a copy version of crazy cello 

It was almost identical, but the Senzer build quality was inferior, with cello having smooth and precise finish. The cable and jack on cello was better. 

Soundwise there's no comparison. The cello boast its Depp bass, with airy and very clear mid, treble was enough for most of all genre music. 
The Senzer was flat. The bass didn't have enough quantity,the mid and the treble was harsh. I've tried many song but never like this senzer. 



 

Cello on the left side vs senzer on the right


----------



## weedophile

To.M

Mate, i tried my ZST with Benjie S5 today and the bass came out all of a sudden. I guess the Zishan and Walnut didnt match well with the ZST.

Enjoying right now!


----------



## peter123

djsenjaya said:


> Finally the crazy senzer arrived.
> 
> For the price I would consider it being a copy version of crazy cello
> 
> ...




No surprise but thank you very much for confirming!


----------



## To.M

weedophile said:


> To.M
> 
> Mate, i tried my ZST with Benjie S5 today and the bass came out all of a sudden. I guess the Zishan and Walnut didnt match well with the ZST.
> 
> Enjoying right now!




Good to hear it! Now you can fully enjoy them!


----------



## weedophile

Yea they sound really awesome. The soundstage instantly widens, to the point i am not missing my Tennmak Pros anymore.

Sadly the S5's volume is always either abit too loud or abit too soft just by increasing or decreading by one level :c


----------



## peter123

My review of the bit Opus #1 DAP is up for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-opus-opus-1/reviews/17797


----------



## Vidal

djsenjaya said:


> Finally the crazy senzer arrived.
> 
> For the price I would consider it being a copy version of crazy cello
> 
> ...


 
  
 The first negative opinion on the Senzers that I've read so far.


----------



## slowpickr

vidal said:


> The first negative opinion on the Senzers that I've read so far.




I wasn't crazy about the Senzer either. Ended up returning it.


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> The first negative opinion on the Senzers that I've read so far.




I think it's only because he's comparing to the Cellos which are definitely better. Djsenjaya give the Senzers a bit more time as the bass does get better. Agree about the mids and treble being harsh at times.


----------



## TwoPalms

Ag





toddy0191 said:


> I think it's only because he's comparing to the Cellos which are definitely better. Djsenjaya give the Senzers a bit more time as the bass does get better. Agree about the mids and treble being harsh at times.



Agree, I think after burning it will get better.


----------



## peter123

toddy0191 said:


> I think it's only because he's comparing to the Cellos which are definitely better. @Djsenjaya give the Senzers a bit more time as the bass does get better. Agree about the mids and treble being harsh at times.


 
 Just to be clear: what I ment was not surprising was that they are not the same as the Cello's................


----------



## Shinry

We have many 2Ba+DD headphones, are there any 1Ba+2DD?
  
 After getting a few Hybrids, single and dual dynamics I've come to the conclusion, that I prefer 2DD over the other possibilities (my FXT90 still tops everything I own, followed by ZS3)
 But the curiosity is still there.
  
 Greetings


----------



## ayao

shinry said:


> We have many 2Ba+DD headphones, are there any 1Ba+2DD?
> 
> After getting a few Hybrids, single and dual dynamics I've come to the conclusion, that I prefer 2DD over the other possibilities (my FXT90 still tops everything I own, followed by ZS3)
> But the curiosity is still there.
> ...


 
 There's the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro, though tuning should matter more than driver configuration.


----------



## Shawn71

shinry said:


> We have many 2Ba+DD headphones, are there any 1Ba+2DD?
> 
> After getting a few Hybrids, single and dual dynamics I've come to the conclusion, that I prefer 2DD over the other possibilities (my FXT90 still tops everything I own, followed by ZS3)
> But the curiosity is still there.
> ...




Yes theres one from xiaomi,hybrid pro?something.....called piston gen5. Theres an older hybrid model too from t-peos,its h-150.


----------



## Shinry

Hi, the Hybrid and Hybrid Pro are both 1/2BA+1DD, but thanks.
 I'll have a look at the H-150


----------



## mochill

shinry said:


> Hi, the Hybrid and Hybrid Pro are both 1/2BA+1DD, but thanks.
> I'll have a look at the H-150


xaiomi hybrid pro hd


----------



## Shinry

Oh I'm sorry, I must have misread the information on the product site. My bad


----------



## mochill

No problem friend


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> The first negative opinion on the Senzers that I've read so far.




Yeah, like slow I couldn't stand the harshness so I gifted them to my cousin for Xmas just a couple days after I got them.


----------



## Vidal

lurk650 said:


> Yeah, like slow I couldn't stand the harshness so I gifted them to my cousin for Xmas just a couple days after I got them.


 
  
 Ah well, shame it's not the super bargain we hoped for.
  
 I'm just trying out another new pair GGMM Nightingale - certainly has plenty of bass, too much for my tastes but certainly might tick the boxes of anyone looking for a pair of bass canons.


----------



## notamethlab

Anyone have experience with these Kinera hybrids? Imo they look very nice, I like the design.

 New KINERA 3.5mm In Ear Earphone 1DD With 1BA Hybrid Drive HIFI In-Ear Earphone Metal Quality Music Earphone DIY Earphones 
 http://s.aliexpress.com/jQNJzYry 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## To.M

It looks like a new model, I have Kinera BD005 and I love it!


----------



## peter123

notamethlab said:


> Anyone have experience with these Kinera hybrids? Imo they look very nice, I like the design.
> 
> New KINERA 3.5mm In Ear Earphone 1DD With 1BA Hybrid Drive HIFI In-Ear Earphone Metal Quality Music Earphone DIY Earphones
> http://s.aliexpress.com/jQNJzYry
> (from AliExpress Android)




This one was discussed/mentioned in the old thread but I can't really remember the impressions about it. The housing design is very similar to that of the the Brainwavz R3 and will most likely not be a good fit for everyone (at least the was the case with the B3).


----------



## Vidal

That Kinera isn't rated that highly by Audiofight.info (Russian website) but they do rate the YT-BAS03 and YT-BD002 highly. 
  
 N.B. You can get a translation of sorts via a Chrome browser.


----------



## notamethlab

I don't have any previous experience with Kinera but, they definitely caught my eye with their single BA and double BA iem. I thought that was pretty rare since it currently is a race of how many BAs and DDs companies can shove into an IEM.


----------



## DBaldock9

I'm currently listening to my Kinera BA05 (2016) (12Ω, Earphone, Plastic housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable [$19.59]), playing FLAC files of my CDs on my DP-X1 DAP.  It's definitely strong on Bass, but the Midrange and Treble are also clear and detailed while listening to the chimes and percussion on "*Iona* - Beyond These Shores (1993) - _Prayer on the Mountain_".
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## JazzVinyl

I have the **** 4in 1 and I think they sound really nice. I didn't like them when I first got them, but I let them play fairly loud for 100 hours or so, unattended, and they really loosened up in that time.

They are heavy and probably not suitable for running or exercising. 

I have to use "larger than I usually use" tips to get a good seal, but once in and sealed properly they have gorgeous bass and smooth mids and treble and are pretty comfortable. 

I am rather amazed at what 28 bucks USD got me. I am using the Cayin C5 amp and I think that helps them sound their best.

Ordered the Tennmak Crazy Cello's today, look forward to seeing what 49 USD will bring to the party....

Cheers, all....



.


----------



## JingY

AUDBOS DB-02 and DB-01 are the same. 
AUDBOS earphones have a balanced armatures and a dynamic driver.


----------



## sdja619

Really torn trying to pick between TY Hi-Z G3 $35, and yhs 002 $32. Or should i just pay a little nore for tennmak cello @ $49.


----------



## toddy0191

sdja619 said:


> Really torn trying to pick between TY Hi-Z G3 $35, and yhs 002 $32. Or should i just pay a little nore for tennmak cello @ $49.




Don't have the other 2, but nothing else I've bought has touched the Cellos so far.

Worth every penny.


----------



## Vidal

sdja619 said:


> Really torn trying to pick between TY Hi-Z G3 $35, and yhs 002 $32. Or should i just pay a little nore for tennmak cello @ $49.


 
  
 The G3 are the only earphone I use now, I have all the main players with the exception of the Cello: -
  
 KZ ZST, ZS3, ATR, ATE, ED9
 Urbanfun
 **** UES, 4in1, DT2
 Vivo XE800
 1More Triple, Capsule
 Senzer H1
  
 along with countless single dynamics
  
 I'm not even curious about the others, I'd say that they remind me of AKG K612 and Q701 but with a little more bass.


----------



## crabdog

Simgot EN700 is now available in red and thin ink colors. Impressions were rather nonplussed on the origninal though so yeah....Can't link as I saw it on banned seller.


----------



## bhazard

It is in other stores too.

That red version is a "bass version", so maybe they fixed that up a bit.


----------



## crabdog

bhazard said:


> It is in other stores too.
> 
> That red version is a "bass version", so maybe they fixed that up a bit.


 
 Dayum I didn't notice that before. In that case these might be back on my radar ^_^


----------



## Cslrke

Hi everyone!
  
 I am looking for a new 100-150$ over ear, closed back headphone with detachable cable. Chinese brands just came to my mind. Sadly that is very hard to find reviews about chinese products, so i ask for your help. 
  
 Can you recommend me some chinese headphones with the following requirements?
  -price range is 100-150 $
  -over ear, but rather portable than full size
  -closed back
  -detachable cable
  -neutral, living, detailed sound is preferred. basshead and very V shaped headphones are excluded
  
 Amongst popular brands i found two promising headphones matching these requirements: Audio-Technika ath-m40x and Shure srh440. The chinese contestant must be better value 
 Also i am a novice audiophile. I have a Fiio X3 k2 music player, Creative Aurvana live! 1 headphone and a Yamaha eph-100 inner ear headphone. Both sound great with the X3. CAL! is great but the eph-100 is on a different level. I want an other over ear headphone with better sound quality, better build quality (CAL! is very creaky and squishy), and detachable cable. The eph-100 is also very great, but i realized, that i prefer over ear headphones 
  
 Sorry for my english and many thanks for help!


----------



## trumpethead

jazzvinyl said:


> I have the **** 4in 1 and I think they sound really nice. I didn't like them when I first got them, but I let them play fairly loud for 100 hours or so, unattended, and they really loosened up in that time.
> 
> They are heavy and probably not suitable for running or exercising.
> 
> ...



I too really like the 4 in 1 although the top end tend to get a little bright on some tracks..Love the bass and resolution in the mids...Also curious about the crazy cello but with owning the LZA4 I'm wondering if it is really necessary...


----------



## trumpethead

toddy0191 said:


> Don't have the other 2, but nothing else I've bought has touched the Cellos so far.
> 
> Worth every penny.



Do you have the A4 and if so do you include them in that quote?


----------



## doggiemom

crabdog said:


> Simgot EN700 is now available in red and thin ink colors. Impressions were rather nonplussed on the origninal though so yeah....Can't link as I saw it on banned seller.


 
 I have the originals.  To me they sound close to neutral and are decent for all genre listening.  However, the fit is a downside.  The side that is against the ear is smooth, and they are on the heavy side, making getting a good seal and comfort an issue.  The part that goes into the ear canal is very short too.  They do include an extra set of tips for those with "longer ear canals" (which is apparently me), but I don't think the sound quality justifies dealing with the fit issues at this price point.


----------



## toddy0191

trumpethead said:


> Do you have the A4 and if so do you include them in that quote?




No unfortunately, and from the feedback of the a4 I'm not sure you need the cello too. 

On the other hand why do any of us keep buying more!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Since work has been slow today, I took a moment to sit and listen to the new FiiO F1 and see how it compared to the Piston 3 and some of KZ's offerings which included the HDS3.
  
 I have to say, the HDS3 is growing on me. Sitting and listening to some of my favorite EDM mixes from SubSIL3NT Podcast. Nice punchy bass, good treble presence, solid mid-range with decent detail. I still find them a bit unrefined and grainy, but they're fun. Well worth the cost, even if there are better KZ's out there. Build quality is nice, they're lightweight and comfortable, and the cable is fantastic. I always enjoy inline mics at the y-split so that's a huge plus for me. Maybe I was a bit hard on these little guys in the past.
  
​  ​ * Edit: Meant to post to KZ thread, but it still works here so I guess it'll stay.*


----------



## trumpethead

toddy0191 said:


> No unfortunately, and from the feedback of the a4 I'm not sure you need the cello too.
> 
> On the other hand why do any of us keep buying more!



True, true, I'm sure at some point I will break down and get it anyway...I like Tennmak products especially the Pro so I'm thinking the Cello might be a winner also..Thanks


----------



## flamesofarctica

cslrke said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am looking for a new 100-150$ over ear, closed back headphone with detachable cable. Chinese brands just came to my mind. Sadly that is very hard to find reviews about chinese products, so i ask for your help.
> 
> ...




I personally really like the ISK HD9999 which seem to suit pretty much all you're asking except possibly portability if you're looking for something smaller. Generally I've found the ISK and Takstar all decent. 

Might be worth also looking here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones


----------



## Cslrke

flamesofarctica said:


> I personally really like the ISK HD9999 which seem to suit pretty much all you're asking except possibly portability if you're looking for something smaller. Generally I've found the ISK and Takstar all decent.
> 
> Might be worth also looking here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones


 
 Thanks! I'll check them out and post in the other thread.


----------



## sdja619

vidal said:


> I'm not even curious about the others, I'd say that they remind me of AKG K612 and Q701 but with a little more bass.




Vidal are you comparing the G3 iem to over ear headphones? Just curious since im a newb and have only owned 5 pairs of headphones. (4 broken and 1 indestructible pair of vmodas) if so those must be phenominal in-ears and will pull trigger today


----------



## Vidal

For those of you in the UK the Tennmak Cello are available in the UK for less than what you'd pay on Ali from Amazon with next day Prime delivery.
  
 Mine arrive tomorrow so I'll be able to decide which is better between the Cello and G3


----------



## Vidal

sdja619 said:


> Vidal are you comparing the G3 iem to over ear headphones? Just curious since im a newb and have only owned 5 pairs of headphones. (4 broken and 1 indestructible pair of vmodas) if so those must be phenominal in-ears and will pull trigger today


 
  
 In terms of sound signature yes, you won't get the same soundstage with in ears


----------



## sdja619

vidal said:


> For those of you in the UK the Tennmak Cello are available in the UK for less than what you'd pay on Ali from Amazon with next day Prime delivery.
> 
> Mine arrive tomorrow so I'll be able to decide which is better between the Cello and G3




Sweet. Too bad im not in the UK. Id probably hop on the Cellos.


----------



## bjaardker

Update on the DZAT DT-05 after 50hr burn

Switched tips to Sony Hybrids and that seemed to help being out some more treble as well as tame some of the midbass without hurting the sub. 

I have to say, these are really enjoyable for almost any kind of electronic music. Especially anything with bass. Maybe I should be posting in the basshead thread about them because I don't know if I've ever FELT bass to this extreme from an IEM without them being bloated and tubby. The bass is tremendous and overpowering, but it's not flabby, it's tight and musical. 

All in all, if I'm listen to any kind of EDM, these will be my go to IEM. I'd probably even reach for them over my IE80s because they end up getting really bloated when you dial the bass up to this level.

If you like bass... This is a great buy at $25


----------



## doggiemom

bjaardker said:


> ...being bloated and tubby. The bass is tremendous and overpowering, but it's not flabby, it's tight and musical.....


 
   
I love this description; made me LOL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am still waiting for mine to arrive.  The Ali seller indicated that they were backordered after I placed my order, but now they are supposedly on their way.


----------



## bjaardker

doggiemom said:


> I love this description; made me LOL.     I am still waiting for mine to arrive.  The Ali seller indicated that they were backordered after I placed my order, but now they are supposedly on their way.




 It's the only way I can describe it. If these were speakers, you would feel the sub-bass shaking your guts. But it's not that loose fog horn kind of bass you get from crappy speakers that you've cranked the bass on and are poorly tuned. It's the kind of bass you get from a quality subwoofer.


----------



## doggiemom

bjaardker said:


> It's the only way I can describe it. If these were speakers, you would feel the sub-bass shaking your guts. But it's not that loose fog horn kind of bass you get from crappy speakers that you've cranked the bass on and are poorly tuned. It's the kind of bass you get from a quality subwoofer.


 

 Now I'm really curious, I hope they arrive soon!  I bought those Sharkk Bravo headphones on Indiegogo, and the bass is so overpowering yet sloppy that they literally made me feel nauseous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Felt like someone was hitting me in the head with one of those padded whack a mole hammers.


----------



## Cinder

My KZ ZST review is up!​ ​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/kz-zst-in-ear-earphone-latest-hifi-sports-hi-fi-headphones-with-noise-cancelling-and-mic-replacement-cable-with-mic/reviews/17815


----------



## harry501501

lurk650 said:


> LZA4. Second pick would be Magaosi K3


 
 Hey, how do these compare sound-wise? I LOVE the LZ A4 but have my eye on the Magaosi K3s as my next purchase  i've heard the K3s are a bit more detailed especially at the micro level. Also they look a lot like the SENDIY m1221... is this just a coincidence or are they the same IEM.


----------



## Lurk650

harry501501 said:


> Hey, how do these compare sound-wise? I LOVE the LZ A4 but have my eye on the Magaosi K3s as my next purchase  i've heard the K3s are a bit more detailed especially at the micro level. Also they look a lot like the SENDIY m1221... is this just a coincidence or are they the same IEM.




Bass is a bit more extended on the A4 with more rumble, have similar punch. Mids on the K3 are more forward, vocals sound great. I use blue nozzles so I get full forward treble, K3 had a vivid treble. 

Overall the K3 has a more 3D stage, layering I think I would hand it to the A4. I haven't done a direct AB though of these. They are both really good.


----------



## weedophile

I just had to share this since i am enjoying myself right now on this setup.

A little bit about myself, i chanced upon a thread on my local forum last Nov and they were talking abt KZ. I had taken a chance almost 2 years ago ordering one from Taobao unfortunately i paid the shipping which was almost the same cost as the earphones and when it arrived, i only got the box and the instruction manual. Had a lengthy to and fro with the seller and managed to get the refund of the cost of the earphones that i paid for, but not the shipping so that was the end of the adventure.

So now, as aliexpress is so convenient, i tried ordering a few and it began with the TY 32ohm and the Monk+. Thereafter i have gotten myself the Tennmak Pro, NiceHCK UEs, ATE, ATR, Qian39, K's 64ohm, ZST, ZS3, Senzer H1. In between those a Benjie S5, Zishan DSD and Walnuts.

Initially i thought the Tennmak Pro was my end game anong all i had, but this week i allocated my commute time to 2 IEMs to have a real good listen. But before i start, my sound signature preference is the upper mids to high, and must say that i am a pretty "bass sensitive" person as it gives me headache tho i kinda like to listen to some bass hits once in awhile.

So as u guys may have seen me commenting on the KZ ZST earlier this week stating that the bass was non-existent, after a little bit of burn in, the bass came out (probably ard 30-40hrs). But the point of this post is actually for the Senzer H1.

I tried to tip roll alot on this but all the sound that came out of this was pretty meh. Hence as i didnt had enough of the perfect sized tips for myself (14mm), i tried using a smaller one and stuff some blu teck behind. Initially i still thought that the sound was muffled, distant and lacked body. But ytd morning i pulled out the tips to unblock the hole on the Senzer's body (i always block the holes with the idea that it gives better isolation) and boy everything sounds super clear, unveiled and its like a boy opening up new toys.

The clarity of the sound was something i had not heard from the ZST and Tennmak Pro. Both are really good and i must say the ZST does fare better in terms of clarity but the TM Pro are more versatile as it has decent highs, very good mids and bass. The seperation on the Senzers are really good too.

When i read those previous mixed comments on the Senzers i was like yea its bad or what but after awhile with it and really spending the time to give it a good listen, i must say its my favourite as the trebles are outstanding (perhaps too bright for some but perfect for me) and the clarity is something on another level compared to the TM Pro and a little better than the ZST. When it was out at 12USD i was skeptical of the SQ and when i read the positive feedbacks on it i decided to give it a go at 16 bucks. I am not kicking myself for not getting it at 12 but glad that i got it for 16 before it got OOS.

Just like to share as i am really enjoying myself with the Senzer and Walnut combo and one last thing is what sound good to me might not be for u!

Cheers!


----------



## Lurk650

Well these have been on my Amazon wish list for a few months bc of B9Scrambler and today they popped up as 1 pair for same day shipping for $59.99. I jumped on it. 

Had about an hour listening total and they are great IEMs. I've listened thru my Opus but will probably get most play time thru my iPod classic, surprisingly they pair very well, almost better than the Opus actually


----------



## VinceHill24

weedophile said:


> I just had to share this since i am enjoying myself right now on this setup.
> 
> A little bit about myself, i chanced upon a thread on my local forum last Nov and they were talking abt KZ. I had taken a chance almost 2 years ago ordering one from Taobao unfortunately i paid the shipping which was almost the same cost as the earphones and when it arrived, i only got the box and the instruction manual. Had a lengthy to and fro with the seller and managed to get the refund of the cost of the earphones that i paid for, but not the shipping so that was the end of the adventure.
> 
> ...


 Personally i feel the Senzer H1 should not be discredited that early. I believe people had expectations too high whereby most have this in their mind that it could be a Cello clone so giving an idea of SQ matching up to 40+$ IEMs. 

Maybe because i got it cheap when it was just 12$, for that price it's just phenomenal as i have not heard anything else that clear and resolving with such huge bass at this price range (probably the ZST coming soon) 

Personal preference plays a big role here too when people said it was harsh on the Senzer H1, i felt i wasn't. Coming from someone who don't think the **** 4in1 harsh and rather enjoying the 4in1 instead, i don't find the Senzer harsh immediately but instead felt the bass was overwhelming. However things changed when i received the LZ-A2S a week ago which i was slowly brain-burned into its sound signature and come to enjoy it for few days till today when i finally put in the Senzer H1 for a listen, immediately it was felt as harsh in the upper frequencies but overall clarity and resolution is still there with the bass becoming much more controlled.

No idea why i would write that long quoting your post, but i felt great that you have come to enjoy the Senzer H1 despite you don't like it initially because i still think they're very good value for <20$ price range.

That was not the case with my DZAT DT-05. I gave it countless tries and burned it for >200hours which i seldomly do, probably i got a faulty batch coz it seems i'm the only one with negative comment about it here.


----------



## weedophile

@VinceHill24
  
 Suck to hear that ur DZAT is a faulty unit which i had that thought too when i first listened to my ZST and reading the reviews on the bass here. I think its just a matter of music preference hence we might enjoy it and others wouldnt. Perhaps after awhile i might like the ZS3 for its bass but nobody can tell too.
  
 But the beauty of chinese IEMs are its reasonably low price (might not be for some) hence we can just buy one and try it. Otherwise its like alot of us guys here who comes here and read and take an educated gamble on one which fits the sound preference and pulling the trigger.
  
 Since we are at it, i just plug my Monk+ (at home) after spamming the Qian39 after i was convinced that Qian39 sounds better but back to the Monks everything sounds clearer and the separation is alot better. Enjoying the music now!


----------



## mochill

Just got the new simgot en700 bass for an awesome great price is the sexy red


----------



## Vidal

vincehill24 said:


> Personally i feel the Senzer H1 should not be discredited that early. I believe people had expectations too high whereby most have this in their mind that it could be a Cello clone so giving an idea of SQ matching up to 40+$ IEMs.
> 
> Maybe because i got it cheap when it was just 12$, for that price it's just phenomenal as i have not heard anything else that clear and resolving with such huge bass at this price range (probably the ZST coming soon)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well I've just got my pair of Cellos from Amazon and they'll be going straight back, I like clarity and strong highs and I found the Cello to be dull and overly bassy. To say they're a massive disappointment to me is an understatement given the positive comments on here. In terms of soundstage and imaging the lack of micro-detail and treble mean they just sounded flat.
  
*But..... and it's a fairly important one*
  
 I guess I must have a high tolerance for treble as I found both the 4in1 and Senzer H1 to be perfectly acceptable in the high frequencies. My favourite, Ty Hi-Z G3, are fairly bright as well but for me this is where the imaging and soundstage comes in, it's also what ticks my boxes on what I like. Now I'm guessing my ears are attuned to brightest earphones and the Cellos just don't fall into this category so they come up short in my expectations. If I spent the time getting used to them maybe my perception of them would improve based on 'brain burn in'
  
 So to my point, I think if you are used to a brighter signature then bright earphones such as 4in1, ZST etc. will be a great purchase, whilst the same applies to darker earphones if that's what you've been listening to also. However, if you move from one camp to the other you have to give an earphone time to brain burn or they'll seem overly harsh/bright or dull.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Getting back to the ZST..... I know I'm going to get flac, trust me I'm trying to be positive, but as advised I have put them back on the Burner. If you will remember this pair are some of the very first sold which had issues. I'm approaching 150 hours on them and truthfully as of yet I am still very much underwhelmed with their performance. I intend to take them to 300 hours just to be fair, but so far my initial impressions are still firm. THIS pair are not very good at all.
  
 I'm hoping they open up as some say they will.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Bass is a bit more extended on the A4 with more rumble, have similar punch. Mids on the K3 are more forward, vocals sound great. I use blue nozzles so I get full forward treble, K3 had a vivid treble.
> 
> Overall the K3 has a more 3D stage, layering I think I would hand it to the A4. I haven't done a direct AB though of these. They are both really good.


 





 I would agree on this as well. My OOTB impressions of the K3 are the same. They are certainly Next-level. My first thought was that the A4 are somewhat more refined sounding, but then again they have +200 hours on them. I will A/B these two again later. What I _*REALLY*_ love about the Magaosi line up is their Mids, ESPECIALLY female vocals. They are simply superb. Mine are off to the burner now, but certainly the K3 are a viable (and slightly less expensive) alternative to the A4.
  
 I think with burn in they should be outstanding, (as were their predecessors the K1 which unfortunately had QC issues). Also the Magaosi M3 is a great, albeit Darker listen.
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Getting back to the ZST..... I know I'm going to get flac, trust me I'm trying to be positive, but as advised I have put them back on the Burner. If you will remember this pair are some of the very first sold which had issues. I'm approaching 150 hours on them and truthfully as of yet I am still very much underwhelmed with their performance. I intend to take them to 300 hours just to be fair, but so far my initial impressions are still firm. THIS pair are not very good at all.
> 
> I'm hoping they open up as some say they will.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If they sound bad to you, either due to a dud or them just not offering a sound that matches up, that's the reality of the situation. I personally doubt they'll "open up" with more burn in. Unless it's a physical issue affecting the sound, like excess glue on the driver that works it's way off due to driver vibrations etc., I don't see it recovering. I love my pair and will hold fast on my earlier comments, but the honeymoon period has worn off and I've mostly stopped using them in favor of other models like the ZS1 (brass), EDR2, and ATR.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> Well I've just got my pair of Cellos from Amazon and they'll be going straight back, I like clarity and strong highs and I found the Cello to be dull and overly bassy. To say they're a massive disappointment to me is an understatement given the positive comments on here. In terms of soundstage and imaging the lack of micro-detail and treble mean they just sounded flat.
> 
> *But..... and it's a fairly important one*
> 
> ...


so we may infer that the h1 is not cello clone and does use a different driver....


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> so we may infer that the h1 is not cello clone and does use a different driver....


 
  
 Unless there's some foam or other aspect in there, yes.
  
 My view kinda lines up with other people's thoughts on the Senzer being harsh, or as I would describe as brighter and more detailed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe it's an age thing....
  
 (BTW, can't do a back to back as the Senzer are with my brother)


----------



## Drinkyoghurt

Hey guys,
  
 So my whilst my old Piston 2.1's are holding up to this date despite severe abuse, my Xiaomi hybrid's gave up quite quickly. I'm looking for something new in the 25~30 euro price bracket, either dual driver or single driver, but something which has a nice big soundstage like the Piston 2.1 and also manages to deliver enough detail. Detail in bass would be nice as well, but can't be expecting too much. Where should I be looking?


----------



## bhazard

twinacstacks said:


> Getting back to the ZST..... I know I'm going to get flac, trust me I'm trying to be positive, but as advised I have put them back on the Burner. If you will remember this pair are some of the very first sold which had issues. I'm approaching 150 hours on them and truthfully as of yet I am still very much underwhelmed with their performance. I intend to take them to 300 hours just to be fair, but so far my initial impressions are still firm. THIS pair are not very good at all.
> 
> I'm hoping they open up as some say they will.
> 
> ...


 
 I would send mine over for comparison, but we could just basically buy another for $6 more between shipping costs. haha.
  
 It is a good performer at $12, but with a slightly unnatural upper end. I got really into it the other night though, and it sounds excellent attached to my Xbox and PS4 controllers.


----------



## weedophile

Deleted, wrong thread


----------



## bhazard

twinacstacks said:


> I would agree on this as well. My OOTB impressions of the K3 are the same. They are certainly Next-level. My first thought was that the A4 are somewhat more refined sounding, but then again they have +200 hours on them. I will A/B these two again later. What I _*REALLY*_ love about the Magaosi line up is their Mids, ESPECIALLY female vocals. They are simply superb. Mine are off to the burner now, but certainly the K3 are a viable (and slightly less expensive) alternative to the A4.
> 
> I think with burn in they should be outstanding, (as were their predecessors the K1 which unfortunately had QC issues). Also the Magaosi M3 is a great, albeit Darker listen.
> 
> ...


 
 Had the A4 not released, the K3 would be my preferred IEM. They are VERY tip dependent though. Wide bore Biflanges take away a lot of the bass and enhance treble too much. Spiral Dots give a little too much midbass. The included foams seem just right. Need to try KZ tips and Spinfits.


----------



## VinceHill24

vidal said:


> Well I've just got my pair of Cellos from Amazon and they'll be going straight back, I like clarity and strong highs and I found the Cello to be dull and overly bassy. To say they're a massive disappointment to me is an understatement given the positive comments on here. In terms of soundstage and imaging the lack of micro-detail and treble mean they just sounded flat.
> 
> *But..... and it's a fairly important one*
> 
> ...


Very much agree and seems we may share some common preferences. That makes me tempting for the TY HiZ G3, definitely another one more to add on my wishlist. It used to be too little IEM, too much money back then but now it's a total reverse and sadly i can only choose one of these from my current wishlist.
● **** 6in1 
● Magaosi K3
● TY HiZ G3
● KZ ZSR (coming soon)
If i ever strike a lottery i'm not gonna spend on luxury cars or houses for the sake of getting all these IEMs that is neverending lol


----------



## SilentCinema

[@]TwinACStacks [/@] just got my Cellos, ootb impression - So Easy to listen to, low quality audio files sound terrible, flacs sound very good, Cellos are better than my puro ie500 in terms of clarity and less bright but still sparkly, my Urbanfuns are more detailed but vocals are slightly less natural sounding and the soundstage is not large so i can never relax properly and get lost in the music with the Urbanfuns (they are for literally fun listening) but i have the cellos in my ear right now and im getting lost in the music instantly and as a result of this i am taking ages to type this. I'm using stock wide bore tips. Do i still prefer my tk12? Yes but only because of the larger bass feel of the tk12s other than that the cellos are really refined and more of an authentic sound compared to the bass heavy tk12. For the money the cellos are so worth the 43 dollars i paid especially when this is only ootb impression, I'll burn in for 50 hours now for further inspection but in all honesty i don't need to, to be
satisfied with these.

[@]TwinACStacks [/@] thank you for your advice,it was spot on just like your previous recs  

Vidal Thanks you for your amazon recommendation. I got them the same day also.


----------



## wastan

twinacstacks said:


> I would agree on this as well. My OOTB impressions of the K3 are the same. They are certainly Next-level. My first thought was that the A4 are somewhat more refined sounding, but then again they have +200 hours on them. I will A/B these two again later. What I _*REALLY*_ love about the Magaosi line up is their Mids, ESPECIALLY female vocals. They are simply superb. Mine are off to the burner now, but certainly the K3 are a viable (and slightly less expensive) alternative to the A4.
> 
> I think with burn in they should be outstanding, (as were their predecessors the K1 which unfortunately had QC issues). Also the Magaosi M3 is a great, albeit Darker listen.
> 
> TWIN




Granted your limited exposure to the K1 (my pair are incredibly nice) but in what respects does the K3 improve the sound?


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> Unless there's some foam or other aspect in there, yes.
> 
> My view kinda lines up with other people's thoughts on the Senzer being harsh, or as I would describe as brighter and more detailed
> 
> ...




Give them some time and try wearing them up with double flange tips inserted as deep as you can get them.

Or just do some tip rolling full stop.

They are the most tip sensitive iems I own by a long shot. Get it right though and they're amazing.


----------



## TwinACStacks

bhazard said:


> Had the A4 not released, the K3 would be my preferred IEM. They are VERY tip dependent though. Wide bore Biflanges take away a lot of the bass and enhance treble too much. Spiral Dots give a little too much midbass. The included foams seem just right. Need to try KZ tips and Spinfits.




Hazard, I only tried the stock tips as I was anxious to get them on the burner. The B/As tend to take a lot longer than dynamics to exhibt any changes, if any at all. I think I will try my Auvios and start rolling tips....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

wastan said:


> Granted your limited exposure to the K1 (my pair are incredibly nice) but in what respects does the K3 improve the sound?




They are bigger sounding with more Bass extension and are a tad more refined. Don't get me wrong, the K1 are stellar on their own. I've had zero problems with my replacement pair. The K3 keep and improve the female vocal range. Personally I think they are pretty much on par with the A4.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

silentcinema said:


> [@]TwinACStacks [/@] just got my Cellos, ootb impression - So Easy to listen to, low quality audio files sound terrible, flacs sound very good, Cellos are better than my puro ie500 in terms of clarity and less bright but still sparkly, my Urbanfuns are more detailed but vocals are slightly less natural sounding and the soundstage is not large so i can never relax properly and get lost in the music with the Urbanfuns (they are for literally fun listening) but i have the cellos in my ear right now and im getting lost in the music instantly and as a result of this i am taking ages to type this. I'm using stock wide bore tips. Do i still prefer my tk12? Yes but only because of the larger bass feel of the tk12s other than that the cellos are really refined and more of an authentic sound compared to the bass heavy tk12. For the money the cellos are so worth the 43 dollars i paid especially when this is only ootb impression, I'll burn in for 50 hours now for further inspection but in all honesty i don't need to, to be
> satisfied with these.
> 
> [@]TwinACStacks [/@] thank you for your advice,it was spot on just like your previous recs
> ...





 Silent, the TK 12 will Always be one of my go tos. They are truly an incredible find.

While on the subject of Musimaker IEMs, VIDAL, judging by your admitted sound preferences just pony up the $$$ and get a pair of Shockwave III. They will be end-game iems for you I can almost guarantee it.

They are brighter and have more detail and resolution than you can stand. Let alone having the biggest soundstage and lowest sub bass extension I have heard yet from any iem to date, regardless of price.

JMO



  TWIN


----------



## MAntunes

vincehill24 said:


> Very much agree and seems we may share some common preferences. That makes me tempting for the TY HiZ G3, definitely another one more to add on my wishlist. It used to be too little IEM, too much money back then but now it's a total reverse and sadly i can only choose one of these from my current wishlist.
> ● **** 6in1
> ● Magaosi K3
> ● TY HiZ G3
> ...


 
 **** 6in1?


----------



## Vidal

mantunes said:


> **** 6in1?


 
  
 You could argue that the DT2+ was the 6in1. It has 6 drivers in 1 pair in the same way the 4in1 has 4 drivers in 1 pair.


----------



## trumpethead

twinacstacks said:


> Getting back to the ZST..... I know I'm going to get flac, trust me I'm trying to be positive, but as advised I have put them back on the Burner. If you will remember this pair are some of the very first sold which had issues. I'm approaching 150 hours on them and truthfully as of yet I am still very much underwhelmed with their performance. I intend to take them to 300 hours just to be fair, but so far my initial impressions are still firm. THIS pair are not very good at all.
> 
> I'm hoping they open up as some say they will.
> 
> ...



I hear ya Twin, I have one of the first batch and was having the very same issues as you but then after some burn in and some time one day they did just"open up" and I felt like the BA had just kicked in for the first time...since then it has been back and forth. Sometimes they sound Great, sometimes not so great whereas my color version that I received about two weeks ago sound Great All the time!! Lends credence to some possible QC issues with the first batch...waiting for the ZSR to hit the stage but will await some opinions and reviews before jumping into that pool.


----------



## JazzVinyl

Does anyone own the **** 4in 1 and the Tennmak Crazy Cello and can compare the sound from these two?


----------



## SilentCinema

After 3 hours burn-in the Cellos make me want to listen to my whole music collection all over again. They are like the non bright, more refined version of the puro Ie500, which is a near perfect sound for me. The soundstage is not quite as large as the tk12 but about the same as the puros, which is still great. The instrument positioning is more distinguishable on the cellos than on the tk12 which is pleasant, i think that's due to the cellos more controlled Bass.  I'm happy with this purchase, i hope the build quality lasts on them though.


----------



## VinceHill24

mantunes said:


> **** 6in1? :basshead:


It was mentioned few posts back. I feel tempted for it but hold my horses due to previous issues with DT2+. The approximately 30$ seems like preorder price as it's stated there it'll be sent out 12 days after the payment and it is only available on Taobao as of now. For this time round the advertising all seems too good to be true with graphene diaphragm driver + 2 Knowles BA (30042 & 26856) and there's a dedicated crossover network instead of just physical crossover which most hybrid uses at this price range. Given the low price for a triple driver, how can people not be tempted right ? 
http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=544311842590&toSite=main


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

twinacstacks said:


> I would agree on this as well. My OOTB impressions of the K3 are the same. They are certainly Next-level. My first thought was that the A4 are somewhat more refined sounding, but then again they have +200 hours on them. I will A/B these two again later. What I _*REALLY*_ love about the Magaosi line up is their Mids, ESPECIALLY female vocals. They are simply superb. Mine are off to the burner now, but certainly the K3 are a viable (and slightly less expensive) alternative to the A4.
> 
> I think with burn in they should be outstanding, (as were their predecessors the K1 which unfortunately had QC issues). Also the Magaosi M3 is a great, albeit Darker listen.
> 
> ...


 
 What are the impressions now, after some time, comparing the K3 and the LZ A4?  Thoughts on comparison between these and the FLC8s?


----------



## trumpethead

Loving my Senzer H1's after a bit of burn in and the large Auvio Tips to tame the highs a bit.. Best buy of the New Year so far! Oh dang forgot I have the A4, That is the BEST IEM the Senzer is number 2, value wise it is number one!


----------



## Holypal

vincehill24 said:


> It was mentioned few posts back. I feel tempted for it but hold my horses due to previous issues with DT2+. The approximately 30$ seems like preorder price as it's stated there it'll be sent out 12 days after the payment and it is only available on Taobao as of now. For this time round the advertising all seems too good to be true with graphene diaphragm driver + 2 Knowles BA (30042 & 26856) and there's a dedicated crossover network instead of just physical crossover which most hybrid uses at this price range. Given the low price for a triple driver, how can people not be tempted right ?
> http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=544311842590&toSite=main


 
  
 Yes, I posted it a few days ago. It looks very good. I didn't see any aliexpress store has it yet. I guess now they're not happy with so called "pre-order" thing. 
  
 I'll probably buy one when it's available on ali.


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

So, I've been reading a lot on these, but I wanted to add a recent find.  I was searching around for Hybrid headphones with detachable cables.  I came across one that I hadn't heard before, the Kinera BA-05.  Looked similar to other heaphones; possibly rebranded?  Anyways, it was so cheap, and there was ONE positive review on Amazon, so I though, 'what the heck,' and I clicked buy.  Boy did these ever SURPASS my expectations!  It has made me a believer in Chinese budget IEM's.  I've had these for a couple weeks now and I continue to be no less impressed.  I have:
 FLC8s
 Cardas A8
 Earwerkz Legend Omega
 FX850
 and have owned a whole host of others.
  
 I found these to be most similar to the FX850's, but with tighter sub-bass, better mids, and more natural-sounding treble.  I simply can't believe the value in these, and I feel like I've wasted money over the years on the high end headphones like K3003 and SE846 and the like.  Not that they are better audiophile sounding than those, but they are certainly equally FUN while still maintaining a high-quality sound.  They're also very comfortable!  All the while, they leave me with more money in my pocket to get more (and actually be able to put food on the table).  I've since gotten the KZ-ATE's and the AD01's.  I still come back to the Kinera BA05, however.  The next to come is the Magoasi K3's, which I will be sure to post comparisons on.
 Someone started a separate thread on Kinera, where I posted more on them:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/824627/my-first-imprsssion-in-kinera-ba05#post_13178179
  
 Anyways, these are sub-$50, so if you're looking to throw only a few bones at something, this may be one to try.  
  
 *I listen to primarily electronic music: chillout, downtempo, chillstep, future bass, etc.  For a 500-track sample, if curious, would be one of my Soundcloud Playlists:
 https://soundcloud.com/madmusicjunkie/sets/pye-plug-ready-by


----------



## TwoPalms

Miss my senzer h1, Now I could only listen to A4. Is there anyone who has tried trinity atlas delta?


----------



## Vidal

jazzvinyl said:


> Does anyone own the **** 4in 1 and the Tennmak Crazy Cello and can compare the sound from these two?


 
  
 Bear in mind I prefer brighter sounding earphones!
  
 I would say I much prefer the 4in1. I found the Cello to be too dark for my tastes. With the Cello it's hard to pick out its virtues when it doesn't tick the key box in terms of sound signature.
  
 Both will give you plenty of bass, both seem to have good soundstage. Build quality on the Cello was better but it's more expensive and you can't swap out the cable.
  
 I like the imaging and the bass texture on the 4in1, I'd put it just above the Urbanfun in terms of personal preference, alongside the C190 but behind the G3.


----------



## Holypal

New Spinfit tips: SpinFit TwinBlade CP220

 http://www.phileweb.com/news/d-av/201610/22/39817.html


----------



## VinceHill24

holypal said:


> Yes, I posted it a few days ago. It looks very good. I didn't see any aliexpress store has it yet. I guess now they're not happy with so called "pre-order" thing.
> 
> I'll probably buy one when it's available on ali.


Aftet a rather disappointing purchase of the last DT2+, i decided to give it a wait till some impressions coming out this time before i press the buy button. My choice very much inclined towards the ZSR to come soon or the TY HiZ G3.


----------



## BastenSilitonga

1clearhead

I got my BK50 from AE for 2 weeks based on your impression. I own ath-cks77 for a year. Yes cks bass region is better IMO. But the BK50's overall presentation pleased me rally well. I dont say which better, but i loved the BK OOTB even until now. Crisp and smooth with some details(i dont know why, but longer eartips nozzle brings out the mid-high with this iem, i got 1 Medium standart eartips and 3 wide bore. Those wide bore forwarding its mid but kills the mid-high in my hearing). Really bang for the buck. Damn chinese iem :mad:, now i have to count price performance ratio for an iem instead of just "popular factor".

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Holypal

vincehill24 said:


> Aftet a rather disappointing purchase of the last DT2+, i decided to give it a wait till some impressions coming out this time before i press the buy button. My choice very much inclined towards the ZSR to come soon or the TY HiZ G3.


 
  
 Me too. My first DT2+ has huge channel imbalance in the mid range. So I guess one of the BA driver is broken. The seller sent me a second pair and it's good.


----------



## Djsenjaya

jazzvinyl said:


> Does anyone own the **** 4in 1 and the Tennmak Crazy Cello and can compare the sound from these two?




In summary basshead = crazy cello
Treble lover = **** 4in1

Crazy cello has a very deep bass, (very) 
Has a good amount on mid and treble, and wide Soundstage. 

**** 4in1, has a deep bass, a little lack of mid and a very lot treble (very) 
Soundstage was wider than cello. 

For edm, house, trance, certainly pick cello (better all around earphone) 
For classic, instrumental, jazz pick **** 4in1


----------



## To.M

MadMusicJunkie welcome to the Kinera club! I have the same model and agree with your impressions.


----------



## VinceHill24

holypal said:


> Me too. My first DT2+ has huge channel imbalance in the mid range. So I guess one of the BA driver is broken. The seller sent me a second pair and it's good.


Well mine had weak MMCX joint that broke while removing the cable for the first time. Thank god seller have given me a full refund which i'm so thankful for but still the sound turn out to be underwhelming probably due to the high expectation i had on them, at least they're still good enough when EQ-ed.


----------



## HiFiChris

This is my take on the Brainwavz B100:​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-b100-balanced-armature-earphone/reviews/17831
  ​   
   ​


----------



## SilentCinema

The honey moon period is over with the Crazy Cellos BUT my impressions still stands, with high quality audio they sound so smooth and luscious.


----------



## Vidal

vincehill24 said:


> Well mine had weak MMCX joint that broke while removing the cable for the first time. Thank god seller have given me a full refund which i'm so thankful for but still the sound turn out to be underwhelming probably due to the high expectation i had on them, at least they're still good enough when EQ-ed.


 
  
 That happened to mine but I was able to repair it. Had a listen to mine again earlier tonight, they're really a disappointment after the 4in1.


----------



## Simon Jansen

nvm


----------



## Earphone KIng

What do you guys think currently is the best in-ear earphone deal for $50? And why this particular earphone over others?
 Really curious about you guy's opinion on this!


----------



## DBaldock9

earphone king said:


> What do you guys think currently is the best in-ear earphone deal for $50? And why this particular earphone over others?
> Really curious about you guy's opinion on this!


 

 I don't have the Tennmak Cello [$50] yet, but of the under-$50 headphones I do have, I like the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 [$34.35] (32Ω, Earphone, Wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable) the best.
  
 The BK50 has very good low Bass; and instead of being "V-shaped", the Midrange sound is more balanced, rather than recessed or distant; and the Treble is clear and detailed.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## JazzVinyl

djsenjaya said:


> In summary basshead = crazy cello
> Treble lover = **** 4in1
> 
> Crazy cello has a very deep bass, (very)
> ...




Very nice, Djsenjaya, I appreciate your comparison.

I have the Crazy Cello inbound. 

Have the **** 4in 1 and for me, they don't have too much treble (but I am not a spring chicken and my treble frequency hearing probably stops before they get 'hot') and they are a great earphone once you find the right canal position.

Can't wait to hear the Cello...

Appreciate, again....


.


----------



## BastenSilitonga

dbaldock9 said:


> I don't have the Tennmak Cello [$50] yet, but of the under-$50 headphones I do have, I like the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 [$34.35] (32Ω, Earphone, Wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable) the best.
> 
> The BK50 has very good low Bass; and instead of being "V-shaped", the Midrange sound is more balanced, rather than recessed or distant; and the Treble is clear and detailed.
> 
> ...




I've dated this BK50 for 2 weeks and its really impressed me. Off course below $50 i think this is my best choice. I do own Radius entry level iem, Audio Technica cks series, and senn's full size can. But without disregarding them, my BK50 became my favourite on the go iem.

What i didnt understand is the eartips. CMIIW, longer nozzle eartips brings out mid-high and wide bore one kills it. Any opinion about this or its just me?

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Vidal

earphone king said:


> What do you guys think currently is the best in-ear earphone deal for $50? And why this particular earphone over others?
> Really curious about you guy's opinion on this!


 
  
  
 In terms of my own preferences it has to be the the Ty Hi-Z G3, it's not $50 it's quite a bit less.
  
 It has unrivalled soundstage and lots of micro detail, it pulls elements out of songs that I've never noticed before. Tuning is balanced and you need to get the right tips to get the right amount of bass, you'll never be overwhelmed by bass regardless.
  
 Only caveats are that it's quite a bright earphone and the cable being braided seems prone to tangling.


----------



## peter123

earphone king said:


> What do you guys think currently is the best in-ear earphone deal for $50? And why this particular earphone over others?
> Really curious about you guy's opinion on this!


 
 You'll probably get as many answers to this as there's users in this thread.
  
 If you're looking for a recommendation it helps a lot stating what kind of sound signature you prefer, what kind of music you listen to, what you're going to connect them to, if you've got any preferences regarding build, fit, isolation etc.......


----------



## VinceHill24

vidal said:


> That happened to mine but I was able to repair it. Had a listen to mine again earlier tonight, they're really a disappointment after the 4in1.


I was able to repair mine as well with some simple soldering but as you say the sound turn out to be underwhelming or maybe i should say total opposite signature of the 4in1. EQ kind of fix it to an acceptable level though


----------



## loomisjohnson

earphone king said:


> What do you guys think currently is the best in-ear earphone deal for $50? And why this particular earphone over others?
> Really curious about you guy's opinion on this!


 
 i would concur with the bk50 recommendations if you like a warmer signature--they have the unique quality of being very smooth and very detailed. for a brighter iem, i'd opt for the **** dt2+ or audiosense as20 at the <$50 level.


----------



## harry501501

dbaldock9 said:


> I don't have the Tennmak Cello [$50] yet, but of the under-$50 headphones I do have, I like the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 [$34.35] (32Ω, Earphone, Wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable) the best.
> 
> The BK50 has very good low Bass; and instead of being "V-shaped", the Midrange sound is more balanced, rather than recessed or distant; and the Treble is clear and detailed.
> 
> ...


 
 I 100% second that


----------



## harry501501

Glad to see the BK50 getting so much love. I'm still hooked on the LZA4, but the BK50 has a very addictive sound that can do all genres very well.
  
 ... If it only looked a bit better... save it looking like the 1More Triple Driver's ugly little sister lol


----------



## jon parker

> dbaldock9 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have the Tennmak Cello [$50] yet, but of the under-$50 headphones I do have, I like the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 [$34.35] (32Ω, Earphone, Wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable) the best.
> ...


 
  
 "Take Care,
 David Baldock"  - Is this a warning for David to be careful about something or is that your name ?!?
 I just wondered it was just David or if it was something we ALL needed to take care about ?


----------



## DBaldock9

jon parker said:


> "Take Care,
> David Baldock"  - Is this a warning for David to be careful about something or is that your name ?!?
> I just wondered it was just David or if it was something we ALL needed to take care about ?


 
 Just being polite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I guess I could use "Regards", or "Sincerely"...


----------



## JazzVinyl

harry501501 said:


> Glad to see the BK50 getting so much love. I'm still hooked on the LZA4, but the BK50 has a very addictive sound that can do all genres very well.
> 
> ... If it only looked a bit better... save it looking like the 1More Triple Driver's ugly little sister lol




I have the BK50's on the way now, too, will be here Saturday (ordered from Amazon). The Crazy Cello's will take weeks (ordered on Aliexpress). 

I am pretty delighted with the **** 4in 1's straight out of the Sony NWZ A-17's headphone jack, will be interesting to see what the two new contenders will bring to the party. 

Thanks, Gents!!

.


----------



## jon parker

dbaldock9 said:


> jon parker said:
> 
> 
> > "Take Care,
> ...


 
 English humour !


----------



## harry501501

jazzvinyl said:


> I have the BK50's on the way now, too, will be here Saturday (ordered from Amazon). The Crazy Cello's will take weeks (ordered on Aliexpress).
> 
> I am pretty delighted with the **** 4in 1's straight out of the Sony NWZ A-17's headphone jack, will be interesting to see what the two new contenders will bring to the party.
> 
> ...


 
 I must admit, the 4in1s nearly ripped my ears out... WAY too bright for me. They sound nothing like the BK50s which are more balanced in comparison.


----------



## B9Scrambler

harry501501 said:


> I must admit, the 4in1s nearly ripped my ears out... WAY too bright for me. They sound nothing like the BK50s which are more balanced in comparison.


 
  
 I only listened to the 4in1's very, very briefly but I wasn't wow'd by them in any way. 'Cept for the build. They look and feel excellent. I'd take KZ's ZST over them any day. If the Audbos DB-02 sound like the Magaosi BK-50 (because they look identical), I'd happily recommend them too. Good earphones.


----------



## JazzVinyl

b9scrambler said:


> I only listened to the 4in1's very, very briefly but I wasn't wow'd by them in any way. 'Cept for the build. They look and feel excellent. I'd take KZ's ZST over them any day. If the Audbos DB-02 sound like the Magaosi BK-50 (because they look identical), I'd happily recommend them too. Good earphones.




I had a hard time with the **** 4in 1 at first too. Same impression, unruly bright. But let them burn in 100 hours and use a larger than you normally need tip..and the fit is different from other Iem's seems like they don't point up into the canal like others but point down a bit. 

Once I figured the seal/fit, the bass came on strong. I do EQ down some treble and boost the bass.

But, very much looking forward to BK50's and Crazy Cello's. 

Cheers...


.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Given my affinity towards the KZ brand I wrote up a little four part article for my blog, The Contraptionist. Thought some of you here might find it interesting and hopefully helpful too. Obviously everything in there concerning sound is my opinion and based on my personal experiences, so take it for what it is please.
  
*Knowledge Zenith: A great place to begin your audiophile journey*​  
Part 1 / Part 2 / Part 3 / Part 4​  ​           ​


----------



## B9Scrambler

jazzvinyl said:


> I had a hard time with the Serfer 4in 1 at first too. Same impression, unruly bright. But let them burn in 100 hours and use a larger than you normally need tip..and the fit is different from other Iem's seems like they don't point up into the canal like others but point down a bit.
> 
> 
> Once I figured the seal/fit, the bass came on strong. I do EQ down some treble and boost the bass.
> ...




I might pick up the 4in1 at some point, but the 6in1 is what really has me interested at the moment. Those look very nice.


----------



## JazzVinyl

b9scrambler said:


> I might pick up the 4in1 at some point, but the 6in1 is what really has me interested as the moment. Those look very nice.




I like the looks of the **** 6in 1, too. Reminds of the top of the line Sony IEM's. 

Will be interesting. 

.


----------



## BastenSilitonga

b9scrambler said:


> Given my affinity towards the KZ brand I wrote up a little four part article for my blog, The Contraptionist. Thought some of you here might find it interesting and hopefully helpful too. Obviously everything in there concerning sound is my opinion and based on my personal experiences, so take it for what it is please.
> 
> *Knowledge Zenith: A great place to begin your audiophile journey*​
> Part 1[COLOR=6A6A6A] / [/COLOR]Part 2[COLOR=6A6A6A] / [/COLOR]Part 3[COLOR=6A6A6A] / [/COLOR]Part 4​
> ...




Many Thanks. Its a dedication 

I just afraid that i'll getting poisoned with chinese price-performance ratio since my first chinese iem last 2 weeks. Lol.

I found the ZS3 priced around $11 in my country. Are there any information about first then second batch or alike about ZS3? Even in AE its priced $15 above.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## JazzVinyl

b9scrambler said:


> Given my affinity towards the KZ brand I wrote up a little four part article for my blog, The Contraptionist. Thought some of you here might find it interesting and hopefully helpful too. Obviously everything in there concerning sound is my opinion and based on my personal experiences, so take it for what it is please.
> 
> *Knowledge Zenith: A great place to begin your audiophile journey*​




Nice job on your Blog, B9.....

I decided to try your KZ ZST's...just placed an order. They are MORE than reasonably priced!!


Cheers....


----------



## wastan

twinacstacks said:


> They are bigger sounding with more Bass extension and are a tad more refined. Don't get me wrong, the K1 are stellar on their own. I've had zero problems with my replacement pair. The K3 keep and improve the female vocal range. Personally I think they are pretty much on par with the A4.
> 
> TWIN


 The k1 really are enjoyable. Price them a little more aggressively and they might own the <$100 market.


----------



## alvinlim2010

jazzvinyl said:


> I like the looks of the **** 6in 1, too. Reminds of the top of the line Sony IEM's.
> 
> Will be interesting.
> 
> .


 

 Any info regarding the 6in1? I have the 4in1, and although it is rather bright (I am rather treble tolerant), I think it shines with more vocal tracks.


----------



## originalsnuffy

Now I want an eight in one.   Floor polish, salad dressing, fly fish bait; butter substitute, antiseptic......all in one!


----------



## 1clearhead

bastensilitonga said:


> @1clearhead
> 
> I got my BK50 from AE for 2 weeks based on your impression. I own ath-cks77 for a year. Yes cks bass region is better IMO. But the BK50's overall presentation pleased me rally well. I dont say which better, but i loved the BK OOTB even until now. Crisp and smooth with some details(i dont know why, but longer eartips nozzle brings out the mid-high with this iem, i got 1 Medium standart eartips and 3 wide bore. Those wide bore forwarding its mid but kills the mid-high in my hearing). Really bang for the buck. Damn chinese iem
> 
> ...


 

 Glad you liked the BK50. They are truly stellar when amped! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....they really perform well!


----------



## 1clearhead

Glad to be back! ...I was on vacation and ventured into new findings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This is how I have my hybrid line-up so far.....
  
 1. *SENDIY M1221* -simply, my personal best!
  
 2. *UiiSii Hi-905* -cleanest sounding and 3D sound stage! (can get harsh according to genre')
  
 3. *MaGaosi K3* -similar tuning to the original K3003i, but better and more accurate bass! (can get harsh according to genre')
  
 4. ***** 4in1* -sounds clear and transparent with the right tips. (can get harsh according to genre')
  
 5. *HLSX-BK50* -some of the warmest, widest and easiest to listen to.
  
 6. ***** DT2 Plus* -closing the back port and finding the right tips....very promising! (can still get harsh according to genre')
  
 7. *MaGaosi M3* -a sound signature combination of BK50 and 808's.
  
 8. *HLSX-808* -crispiest sounding hybrid to date.
  
 9. *K3003* (DIY by ****) -a great alternative to the originals. (can get harsh according to genre')
  
 10.*GranVela URBANFUN* -nicely balanced, nicely fun and solid construction!
  
 11.*Kinera BD05* -solid sound signature!
  
  
 ....and finally my new top dynamic:
  
  1. *MEMT X5* -simply the best dynamic in-ear earphones I've ever heard just behind the more pro sounding hybrid, the SENDIY M1221, playing at almost 90 percent capacity to them!....speechless!
  
  
 I will express more details on my newer in-ear earphones once I get the chance.


----------



## 1clearhead

Almost forgot to mention....
  
 The *UiiSii Hi-905* can be found on *taobao*,* aliexpress* and *amazon*.....while the *MEMT X5* can be found on *taobao*.


----------



## Holypal

alvinlim2010 said:


> Any info regarding the 6in1? I have the 4in1, and although it is rather bright (I am rather treble tolerant), I think it shines with more vocal tracks.


 
  
  
 The Aliexpress store I know will be on holidays between 21rd Jan to 5th Feb, due to the Chinese Spring Festival.  So no sale in this store before Feb.


----------



## RvTrav

1clearhead said:


> Almost forgot to mention....
> 
> The *UiiSii Hi-905* can be found on *taobao*,* aliexpress* and *amazon*.....while the *MEMT X5* can be found on *taobao*.


 

 ​Glad to hear good things about the UiiSii Hi905.  Mine should arrive in the next few days.


----------



## MAntunes

Hi guys! Do you know if in Chinese New Year Aliexpress is going to have sales like in 11/11?
 Thank you!


----------



## docentore

> (...)
> 
> ....and finally my new top dynamic:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Link please? Cheers.


----------



## peter123

mantunes said:


> Hi guys! Do you know if in Chinese New Year Aliexpress is going to have sales like in 11/11?
> Thank you!


 
 If memory serves me right this is usually not the case. The fact that pretty much all business is closed for at least a week would probably make this very difficult.........


----------



## RiStaR

Sharing another seller on AliExpress to avoid. Do not buy from Hotfi earphone and headphone. He gave a fake tracking code until the protection time had run out. Disappointing the way these guys operate.


----------



## Earphone KIng

Oops wrong reply, ignore this post


----------



## VinceHill24

docentore said:


> Link please? Cheers.


I think he meant this:
http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=542656448657&toSite=main
The look is meh to me but a micro-dynamic it appears to be.


----------



## crabdog

ristar said:


> Sharing another seller on AliExpress to avoid. Do not buy from Hotfi earphone and headphone. He gave a fake tracking code until the protection time had run out. Disappointing the way these guys operate.


 
 So you got no updates to say package had left the warehouse or arrived at the customs checkpoint etc?


----------



## 1clearhead

docentore said:


> Link please? Cheers.


 

 Sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Link for the *MEMT X5*
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.URWq66&id=542656448657&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail


----------



## RiStaR

crabdog said:


> So you got no updates to say package had left the warehouse or arrived at the customs checkpoint etc?




What happened was the cable of the iem I received was faulty. The mmcx connection is dodgy so I lose sound every now and then. I applied for a partial dispute to buy replacement connectors but he said he would send me a replacement cable so I would cancel the dispute. From there he gave a tracking code to another buyer. I had to work with my local post office to find out that it was sent to another user which took more time and coverage ran out.

Basically I should have stuck to my guns and refused his lies. But it's obvious this seller is out to fraud. So don't buy from them.


----------



## Earphone KIng

dbaldock9 said:


> I don't have the Tennmak Cello [$50] yet, but of the under-$50 headphones I do have, I like the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 [$34.35] (32Ω, Earphone, Wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable) the best.
> 
> The BK50 has very good low Bass; and instead of being "V-shaped", the Midrange sound is more balanced, rather than recessed or distant; and the Treble is clear and detailed.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your reply. Well I like the kinda W-shaped sound. The Tennmak Dunclimer I like, however the KZ Ate I really don't like, too much emphasis on the bass. 
Furthermore, the vocals are important for me, when listening to hiphop. Furthermore, I am not a audiophile, my home speakers are of B&W (love the sound of it, it's W-shaped right?)


----------



## crabdog

ristar said:


> What happened was the cable of the iem I received was faulty. The mmcx connection is dodgy so I lose sound every now and then. I applied for a partial dispute to buy replacement connectors but he said he would send me a replacement cable so I would cancel the dispute. From there he gave a tracking code to another buyer. I had to work with my local post office to find out that it was sent to another user which took more time and coverage ran out.
> 
> Basically I should have stuck to my guns and refused his lies. But it's obvious this seller is out to fraud. So don't buy from them.


 
 Could it have been a simple mistake by the store, sending to the wrong customer? Unless I'm not understanding you it sounds like it was just sent to the wrong address/buyer? If that's the case there's no fraud going on.
  
 I'm just curious because I've dealt with them on many occasions all with positive results. One of the connectors on my "IEM that cannot be named" completely fell out. This was many months after I had bought the item. I sent it back to the store then they took it back to the factory to get fixed. The repair cost me $20 which I thought was reasonable considering I paid around $150 originally. They shipped it back to me quickly along with a KZ ZST Colorful which I got a good discount on.


----------



## 1clearhead

About the *MEMT X5*
  
*Pros*
  
 Solid and accurate bass and definition. ► Check
  
 Clean accurate MIDS....and I mean, "clear!" ► Check
  
 Solid highs, plenty of definition and micro-details. ► Check
  
 No microphonics. None that I can detect. ► Check
  
 Solid "silicone-like" wires. Very strong! ► Check
  
 Solid housing "pure metallic", but lite! ► Check
  
 Double flange silicone tips (medium) ► Check
  
 1/8 L jack plug ► Check
  
  
*Cons*
  
 None that I can detect at such a low price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 They are way beyond my expectations on dynamic sounding earphones. They sound up to 90 percent closest to my SENDIY M1221! And can play most genre's with ease!
  
  
 Pictures don't justify there looks......I will download some picks later this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Here are some pics from taobao, for now....
  
  These are just simplicity at its best!
 Very comfortable!


----------



## skinnyp

For those who have **** 4in1, do you still love them? or you found a better pair?
  
 My Rock Zircon just died (left earbud has no sound after 3 months of usage) and need to find a replacement ASAP. Prefer to buy from website like gearbest (they accept paypal) but don't mind getting a prepaid credit card for aliexpress
  
 Please advise


----------



## RiStaR

crabdog said:


> Could it have been a simple mistake by the store, sending to the wrong customer? Unless I'm not understanding you it sounds like it was just sent to the wrong address/buyer? If that's the case there's no fraud going on.
> 
> I'm just curious because I've dealt with them on many occasions all with positive results. One of the connectors on my "IEM that cannot be named" completely fell out. This was many months after I had bought the item. I sent it back to the store then they took it back to the factory to get fixed. The repair cost me $20 which I thought was reasonable considering I paid around $150 originally. They shipped it back to me quickly along with a KZ ZST Colorful which I got a good discount on.




Not this one. He's laughing in his reply to me now because he got away with it. He intended to trick me and waited for the protection period to go out. I buy on AliExpress alot so not all of them are bad which is why I didn't think I would get tricked in resolution. Lesson learnt make sure you extend the protection period for disputes and don't give them the benefit of doubt.


----------



## Jbmorrey

This may be old news, but it's the first time I have seen it. Massdrop is doing a drop for the LZ A4.
  
 James


----------



## Lurk650

ristar said:


> Not this one. He's laughing in his reply to me now because he got away with it. He intended to trick me and waited for the protection period to go out. I buy on AliExpress alot so not all of them are bad which is why I didn't think I would get tricked in resolution. Lesson learnt make sure you extend the protection period for disputes and don't give them the benefit of doubt.




Please post screenshot. Other members have reported HotFi cursing them out and just acting acting nasty overall


----------



## RiStaR

lurk650 said:


> Please post screenshot. Other members have reported HotFi cursing them out and just acting acting nasty overall




Wow. Wish I saw those reports earlier. I put in the gist of the conversation here. I just browsed through their feedback and they basically swore at another buyer. Anyways just don't buy from hot fi. Not worth your troubles.

https://m.imgur.com/4U35LV9,RcONFr1,P3HfbzU


----------



## wastan

1clearhead said:


> Glad to be back! ...I was on vacation and ventured into new findings. :etysmile:
> 
> This is how I have my hybrid line-up so far.....
> 
> ...




Did anyone ever figure out whether the Sendiy and the Magaosi k1 are the same thing?


----------



## loomisjohnson

1clearhead said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 $13 US?


----------



## voidgarden

Hi guys, I'm thinking of getting a pair to replace my beloved DUNU DN1000s.
  
 I've narrowed my search to either the DN2000, or riding the hype train with a S[color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]endiy M1221 or Moni One. I could perhaps up my budget by another $50 for the LZ A4.[/color]
 [color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]edit: Additionally, there's been posts on how the Crazy Cellos can compete with even these. [/color]
  
 [color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]Could anyone who owns any of these earphones provide some advice on how they compare?[/color]
 [color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]I'm guessing the LZ A4 would outperform the rest, but I don't know by how much, or how they'd stack up to DN2000 or DN2000J. [/color][color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)][/color]
 [color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)][/color]


----------



## docentore

ristar said:


> What happened was the cable of the iem I received was faulty. The mmcx connection is dodgy so I lose sound every now and then. I applied for a partial dispute to buy replacement connectors but he said he would send me a replacement cable so I would cancel the dispute. From there he gave a tracking code to another buyer. I had to work with my local post office to find out that it was sent to another user which took more time and coverage ran out.
> 
> Basically I should have stuck to my guns and refused his lies. But it's obvious this seller is out to fraud. So don't buy from them.


 
 Have similar issue with AK at the moment but I have opened dispute 4 days before the protection run out. Waiting for this to be resolved.


----------



## crabdog

voidgarden said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking of getting a pair to replace my beloved DUNU DN1000s.
> 
> I've narrowed my search to either the DN2000, or riding the hype train with a S[color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]endiy M1221 or Moni One. I could perhaps up my budget by another $50 for the LZ A4.[/color]
> 
> ...


 
 I have the Moni One and A4. They're both fantastic but the A4 is definitely worth the extra cost imo. The Moni One is very clear and detailed but is lacking warmth and body in the mids where the A4 shines.


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> About the *MEMT X5*
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Micro-drivers are the future. Hybrids need not apply! hahaha. I kid, I kid. Or do I? Hmmmmm....


----------



## To.M

crabdog
Have you maybe heard PMV A-01 MK2?
I'm thinking about buying some phones up to 100usd in the near future and they caught my attention.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just a heads up. Just received yesterday the Advanced Sound M4, as highly touted by Yangian in some earlier posts.
  
 He is absolutely correct. These are some stellar sounding IEMs. Balanced (mostly) with an emphasis on the Female Vocal Range. (LOVE IT). Quite possibly the best $40 bucks I've spent on an IEM.
  
 Off to burn in.
  
 https://www.adv-sound.com/products/m4
  








 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> Just a heads up. Just received yesterday the Advanced Sound M4, as highly touted by Yangian in some earlier posts.
> 
> He is absolutely correct. These are some stellar sounding IEMs. Balanced (mostly) with an emphasis on the Female Vocal Range. (LOVE IT). Quite possibly the best $40 bucks I've spent on an IEM.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, Twin! Except a little harsh of temble, this is unbeatable at the price range. This is my second best buy (actually a gift, first is M200 at $50) earphone. To me, the most impressive is its holographic sound presentation. Better than Havi. Havi lacks osundstage height.
 I also notice their M5: 5-way hybrid. Definitely on my budget.
 https://www.instagram.com/p/BO-m4hoBTdg/


----------



## weedophile

@1clearhead
  
 How's the isolation like for the MEMT? Damn, those look really cool


----------



## yangian

I have been confiremed that Yinjw IE800 has better holographic sound than LZ A4. M4 has much better holographic sound than Yinjw. So as I expected, at most, A4 and M4 each has its own merits.
 Seems A4 has limited improvement over A2 on soundstage, no better than mediocre.
 Suppl: No intent to despise anything. Just want people to be sober when spending not a small amount of money. If you care soundstage most, as me, the recent hyped A4 would not be your taste. If you do not like treble, away from M4.


----------



## DBaldock9

yangian said:


> I have been confiremed that Yinjw IE800 has better holographic sound than LZ A4. M4 has much better holographic sound than Yinjw. So as I expected, at most, A4 and M4 each has its own merits.
> Seems A4 has limited improvement over A2 on soundstage, no better than mediocre.
> Suppl: No intent to despise anything. Just want people to be sober when spending not a small amount of money. If you care soundstage most, as me, the recent hyped A4 would not be your taste. If you do not like treble, away from M4.


 
 Is this the Yinjw IE800 that you're referring to?  Do you have the Ebony or Pear Wood model?
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-Original-YINJW-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Headset/1825606_32487808552.html
  
 Thanks,
 David Baldock


----------



## Lurk650

yangian said:


> I have been confiremed that Yinjw IE800 has better holographic sound than LZ A4. M4 has much better holographic sound than Yinjw. So as I expected, at most, A4 and M4 each has its own merits.
> Seems A4 has limited improvement over A2 on soundstage, no better than mediocre.
> Suppl: No intent to despise anything. Just want people to be sober when spending not a small amount of money. If you care soundstage most, as me, the recent hyped A4 would not be your taste. If you do not like treble, away from M4.




So you have heard the A4 now?


----------



## yangian

dbaldock9 said:


> Is this the Yinjw IE800 that you're referring to?  Do you have the Ebony or Pear Wood model?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-Newest-Original-YINJW-Wooden-Bass-HIFI-Monitor-Movement-In-Ear-Earphones-Wood-Headphones-DIY-Headset/1825606_32487808552.html
> 
> ...


 
 ​
 Not this one. Sorry, it has been discontinued. I don't think you can find it any more. Even on Taobao I cannot find it.
 Here is a review:
 [size=12.0pt]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBXFhbweLHM[/size]


----------



## yangian

lurk650 said:


> So you have heard the A4 now?


 
  
 Someone told me his comparison of Yinjw and A4. I have my own judgment on Yinjw and M4.
 I'm glad to hear it if there was an opportunity. I may buy one to give a try if it could be cheaper than M4.


----------



## peter123

yangian said:


> I have been confiremed that Yinjw IE800 has better holographic sound than LZ A4. M4 has much better holographic sound than Yinjw. So as I expected, at most, A4 and M4 each has its own merits.
> Seems A4 has limited improvement over A2 on soundstage, no better than mediocre.
> Suppl: No intent to despise anything. Just want people to be sober when spending not a small amount of money. If you care soundstage most, as me, the recent hyped A4 would not be your taste. If you do not like treble, away from M4.




We'll, I've got both the Yinjw and the A4 and I really can't help but feeling sorry for you.

Please continue to belive this and make a lot of crazy statements about a product that you've never heard and have openly admitted that you can't be objective about. 

Please also check out the forum posting guidelines about making negative comments (over and over and over again) about products you haven't heard yourself. I've you've got problems understanding them I'm sure someone can help you out.

You must be really angry at LZ for not giving you a sample for free of the A4 even though you said so much good things about the A2 that you have already admitted that you did because you got them for free.


----------



## 1clearhead

loomisjohnson said:


> $13 US?


 
  
 I think so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





b9scrambler said:


> Micro-drivers are the future. Hybrids need not apply! hahaha. I kid, I kid. Or do I? Hmmmmm....


 
  
 At times, I really do get the MEMT X5 and the SENDIY M1221 confused with one another while listening between the two.
 ....These are no joke. Thumbs up!
  
 Quote:


weedophile said:


> @1clearhead
> 
> How's the isolation like for the MEMT? Damn, those look really cool


 
  
 Isolation is really good since they are wide with double flanges. Such an advantage for such a low price.


----------



## denfi

I have seen a lot of hype about 3 particular sets but no direct comparison. Those with experience with TY Hi-z G3, memt x5, and Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD which do you like most?


----------



## yangian

peter123 said:


> We'll, I've got both the Yinjw and the A4 and I really can't help but feeling sorry for you.
> 
> Please continue to belive this and make a lot of crazy statements about a product that you've never heard and have openly admitted that you can't be objective about.
> 
> ...


 

 ​Oh, yeah, you have both. Why you don't give some honest comments?! The comments on A4 and Yinjw was not from me. It's from someone else who have both.
 So what? I never say anything against my conscience. I have told the story in A4 thread. Somehow you are right. I have already sensed the weakness of A2 and I pointed it out in my review, but not emphasized. And I admit the reason I didn't emphasize is because I got a free sample to review. So I never do that in the future.
 Look at your own review on A2, which you bought and A3, which you got a free sample for review. I do not want to say more, I believe people can have a clear judgment finally.


----------



## Vidal

denfi said:


> I have seen a lot of hype about 3 particular sets but no direct comparison. Those with experience with TY Hi-z G3, memt x5, and Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD which do you like most?


 
  
 Not heard the Memt X5, and not likely to in the near future as I can't find it anywhere other than taobao. If it comes up on Ali I'll be straight in.
  
 Between the Xiaomi Pro HD and Ty Hi-Z it has to be the G3. I like the detail and imaging of the G3


----------



## 1clearhead

wastan said:


> Did anyone ever figure out whether the Sendiy and the Magaosi k1 are the same thing?


 

 I can not say since I only own the SENDIY M1221 out of the two. But, what I can say is that there are differences of opinions, for example, I personally believe the M1221 to be the more coherent and better performer when compared to the MaGaosi K3, since I own both. The SENDIY M1221 are just excellent and brilliant in every way!
  
 .....and so are the MEMT X5, brilliant as well for a micro-dynamic!


----------



## Audiolix

Thinking of taking an early punt on the **** 6in1 (I guess someone has to), but I've no experience of buying on Taoboa.
  
 Is there anyone from the UK on here who can recommend an agent?  Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere previously.


----------



## petan970

ristar said:


> Sharing another seller on AliExpress to avoid. Do not buy from Hotfi earphone and headphone. He gave a fake tracking code until the protection time had run out. Disappointing the way these guys operate.




I had similar problem with this seller. My recommendation is - never buy from HotFi.


----------



## Holypal

audiolix said:


> Thinking of taking an early punt on the **** 6in1 (I guess someone has to), but I've no experience of buying on Taoboa.
> 
> Is there anyone from the UK on here who can recommend an agent?  Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere previously.


 
  
 I plan to try it when it's on aliexpress, probably after Spring Festival. But if you want to take this one for us, you can try http://www.mistertao.com.  Register an account.
 Copy the following taobao url into the search bar and search:
 https://world.taobao.com/item/544311842590.htm
 Then you get a quote in USD like:
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/544311842590.html
  
 There are three options: black or blue cable for $33.35, silver cable for $42.13.  Add to cart.


----------



## DBaldock9

ristar said:


> Sharing another seller on AliExpress to avoid. Do not buy from Hotfi earphone and headphone. He gave a fake tracking code until the protection time had run out. Disappointing the way these guys operate.


 

 I've had good communication, and service, from HotFi.
  
 One of the two $150+ earphones I've ordered, came from the HotFi (AliExpress) shop.
 I bought the HotFi HM1 (2016) Earphone (32Ω, Plastic housing, 2x Dynamic & 2x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable [$166.50]) back in October.
 The other one was purchased from the Penon (AliExpress) shop - LZ A4 Earphone (16Ω, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic & 2x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable [$150.00]) in December.
  
 These two earphones (LZ A4 set-up with Red Back & Blue Nozzle) sound extremely similar to me (using iFi Micro iDSD, Onkyo DP-X1, & Shanling M1).  I guess I need to set aside some time to concentrate on comparing them with music I'm most familiar with.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## loomisjohnson

ristar said:


> Wow. Wish I saw those reports earlier. I put in the gist of the conversation here. I just browsed through their feedback and they basically swore at another buyer. Anyways just don't buy from hot fi. Not worth your troubles.
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/4U35LV9,RcONFr1,P3HfbzU


 

 i don't mean to laugh at your misfortune, but i gotta say that s#$% is not unfunny...
 most of these ali sellers are fine until there's a problem, then their real character pokes through. candidly, i've found the banned seller (he of such alleged ill repute) to be quite generous and pleasant when little problems have emerged, while some of his unbesmirched peers get really pissy.


----------



## vapman

ristar said:


> Wow. Wish I saw those reports earlier. I put in the gist of the conversation here. I just browsed through their feedback and they basically swore at another buyer. Anyways just don't buy from hot fi. Not worth your troubles.
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/4U35LV9,RcONFr1,P3HfbzU


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/31800#post_12747347
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/32040#post_12757103
  
 Somewhere in the old thread there are screenshots of them barraging me with f-bombs but I couldn't find them. there is a screenshot of them doing it to someone else
  
 That is all...
  


dbaldock9 said:


> I've had good communication, and service, from HotFi.
> 
> One of the two $150+ earphones I've ordered, came from the HotFi (AliExpress) shop.
> I bought the HotFi HM1 (2016) Earphone (32Ω, Plastic housing, 2x Dynamic & 2x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable [$166.50]) back in October.
> ...


----------



## DikZak

That MEMT X5 seem interesting, waiting to appear on ali


----------



## denfi

vidal said:


> Not heard the Memt X5, and not likely to in the near future as I can't find it anywhere other than taobao. If it comes up on Ali I'll be straight in.
> 
> Between the Xiaomi Pro HD and Ty Hi-Z it has to be the G3. I like the detail and imaging of the G3




Thanks, they are the two I'm most interested in. Would you say they are in the same league and a matter of preference or on two different levels? Trying to decide if I "need" both.


----------



## TwoPalms

dbaldock9 said:


> I've had good communication, and service, from HotFi.
> 
> One of the two $150+ earphones I've ordered, came from the HotFi (AliExpress) shop.
> I bought the HotFi HM1 (2016) Earphone (32Ω, Plastic housing, 2x Dynamic & 2x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable [$166.50]) back in October.
> ...




I have both of them (LZ A4 & hotfi hm1 same as super audio 2DD+2BA) I think LZ A4 with black back/Red front more relaxed sound. Better width, better sub bass. Super Audio 2DD+2BA more forward mid emphasis to mid high & the high harsher than LZ A4. Even A4 is smoother but better micro detail.


----------



## Vidal

denfi said:


> Thanks, they are the two I'm most interested in. Would you say they are in the same league and a matter of preference or on two different levels? Trying to decide if I "need" both.


 
  
 Not sure about leagues/levels.
  
 What I can say is that since I bought the G3 I don't feel the need to listen/buy anything else. I still listen to other earphones when I'm asked about or review them from a business point of view. However for my own personal listening I tend to return to the G3s. iPhone 6S, Cozoy Aegis and G3s is my perfect setup at the moment. 
  
 The Xiaomi are good earphones but from what I recall they're not quite to my taste.


----------



## posnera

Any suggestions for something cheap with excellent isolation? I listen to mostly rock, looking for a warm sound, not basshead and I am a little treble sensitive.
I've got a long flight coming up in a few weeks.
Thanks!


----------



## 1clearhead

dikzak said:


> That MEMT X5 seem interesting, waiting to appear on ali


 

 I'll see if I can ask them if it's possible for them to post on Aliexpress. ....Crossing-fingers for you guys!


----------



## bhazard

yangian said:


> ​Oh, yeah, you have both. Why you don't give some honest comments?! The comments on A4 and Yinjw was not from me. It's from someone else who have both.
> So what? I never say anything against my conscience. I have told the story in A4 thread. Somehow you are right. I have already sensed the weakness of A2 and I pointed it out in my review, but not emphasized. And I admit the reason I didn't emphasize is because I got a free sample to review. So I never do that in the future.
> Look at your own review on A2, which you bought and A3, which you got a free sample for review. I do not want to say more, I believe people can have a clear judgment finally.


 
 I have the Yinjw IE800, A2, and A4. The yinjw was nice for $30 over a year ago, but doesn't have near the soundstage or sound quality anywhere approaching the A4.
  
 You lost me once you said that. Whoever this person is that believes this about the Yinjw is not someone I'd ever want an opinion from.


----------



## yangian

bhazard said:


> I have the Yinjw IE800, A2, and A4. The yinjw was nice for $30 over a year ago, but doesn't have near the soundstage or sound quality anywhere approaching the A4.
> 
> You lost me once you said that. Whoever this person is that believes this about the Yinjw is not someone I'd ever want an opinion from.



 


PM you.

BTW, not overall SQ, but only their 3D presentation.


----------



## denfi

vidal said:


> Not sure about leagues/levels.
> 
> What I can say is that since I bought the G3 I don't feel the need to listen/buy anything else. I still listen to other earphones when I'm asked about or review them from a business point of view. However for my own personal listening I tend to return to the G3s. iPhone 6S, Cozoy Aegis and G3s is my perfect setup at the moment.
> 
> The Xiaomi are good earphones but from what I recall they're not quite to my taste.




Thanks, perfect input, do you recommend a reputable seller for the g3?


----------



## RiStaR

loomisjohnson said:


> i don't mean to laugh at your misfortune, but i gotta say that s#$% is not unfunny...
> most of these ali sellers are fine until there's a problem, then their real character pokes through. candidly, i've found the banned seller (he of such alleged ill repute) to be quite generous and pleasant when little problems have emerged, while some of his unbesmirched peers get really pissy.




I agree with you. If nothing was wrong it'll have been a good experience. That's what separates the good from the bad, though. The ability to count on them when **** doesn't go according to plan. No one wants to receive a faulty one but when it occurs good sellers don't try to cheat folks. I've had good experiences with some sellers but I never try for full refunds. Usually partial refund to fix problems. Like in this case, I just requested for 5 usd for new connectors. The fact that Hotfi tried to cheat over 5usd shows they aren't worth your time. So if you order from them, start praying that manufacturers faults don't happen.


----------



## RiStaR

vapman said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/31800#post_12747347
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/32040#post_12757103
> 
> Somewhere in the old thread there are screenshots of them barraging me with f-bombs but I couldn't find them. there is a screenshot of them doing it to someone else
> ...




Sorry to hear that man.. I didn't get the F bombs but it must have been frustrating on top of the issues you are dealing with. Wish I had done research on these guys before going through with it.



dbaldock9 said:


> I've had good communication, and service, from HotFi.
> 
> One of the two $150+ earphones I've ordered, came from the HotFi (AliExpress) shop.
> I bought the HotFi HM1 (2016) Earphone (32Ω, Plastic housing, 2x Dynamic & 2x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable [$166.50]) back in October.
> ...




I hope you don't ever receive a faulty product from them. As mentioned above. If the product works it's perfect. The thing is the fault didn't lie with them. The manufacturer had a faulty cable, but that doesn't mean they shouldn't have after sales service.

I'll encourage anyone to stick to your guns on disputes with hotfi and do not lift the dispute until you receive whatever it is that's causing issues. There is enough history to know you should not trust them to deliver on after sales matters.


----------



## Vidal

I just ordered a large number of Kineras, when I realised it was HotFi who I'd ordered from I cancelled the order.
  
 Just been asked why I cancelled, I explained about the abuse some Headfi members have been getting.


----------



## Shinry

1clearhead said:


> About the *MEMT X5*
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> ...


 
 You really got me ordering another headphone after being completely satisfied with my FXT90. Hope they will be as good as them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (First time ordering on MisterTao btw. Thanks to Holypal for the instructions)


----------



## Holypal

shinry said:


> You really got me ordering another headphone after being completely satisfied with my FXT90. Hope they will be as good as them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Taobao agents add some cost to these cheap items. I usually wait for aliexpress or penonaudio. I wouldn't use agents unless I really want something and it's only on taobao.


----------



## rronald25

Hi all,
 I need recommendation on Chinese overhead headphone (because its a waste when my friend from China visited me and I did not ask him to bring something he he he)
 with spec:
 > overear headphone
 > with inline mic for mobile
 > closed would be better
 > balanced sound, crisp, i dont like too loud bass
 > nice design would be great
 > around $50 to $100 ($40 to $75 is better)
 Can someone please please please help me with that
 Oh yeah, my head is kinda big , so need something that comfy for bigger head
  
 So far from ali & ama (but will ask my friend to buy from tao) i found these good design that i like but I dont know about the quality though
 > intone cx-05, looks like on ear though
 > in5 riwbox
  
 THANXXX


----------



## crabdog

rronald25 said:


> Hi all,
> I need recommendation on Chinese overhead headphone (because its a waste when my friend from China visited me and I did not ask him to bring something he he he)
> with spec:
> > overear headphone
> ...


 
 You will probably get a better response in the full-sized headphone thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones/495#post_13187660


----------



## 1clearhead

shinry said:


> You really got me ordering another headphone after being completely satisfied with my FXT90. Hope they will be as good as them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The MEMT X5 is a 6mm dynamic bully, already took over my Joyroom JR-E107. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





holypal said:


> Taobao agents add some cost to these cheap items. I usually wait for aliexpress or penonaudio. I wouldn't use agents unless I really want something and it's only on taobao.


 
  
 My friend will contact the MEMT company tomorrow and try to convince them to sell there earphones on aliexpress.com. This company is fairly new, let's see if they take the next step.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Sure hope you are right about these MEMT X5 Clear. Just ordered them Via Mr. Tao. Shipping is more than the earphone itself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## boblauer

ristar said:


> I agree with you. If nothing was wrong it'll have been a good experience. That's what separates the good from the bad, though. The ability to count on them when **** doesn't go according to plan. No one wants to receive a faulty one but when it occurs good sellers don't try to cheat folks. I've had good experiences with some sellers but I never try for full refunds. Usually partial refund to fix problems. Like in this case, I just requested for 5 usd for new connectors. The fact that Hotfi tried to cheat over 5usd shows they aren't worth your time. So if you order from them, start praying that manufacturers faults don't happen.


 
 I completely agree with this and Loomis. I simply do not return anything, if the cost is too great, +$30 usd, I don't buy on AE because of the hassle in returning not just this vendor but many others. I just had a negative shipping experience with a very large AE vendor, same nonsense, Tracking number issued day after sale, 12/9/16 no updates, sent 2 messages was answered fairly rudely could be language barrier, items arrived 6 weeks later. Good thing it was only tips and cases and these were just extras or give away's. It's a shame because AE is a big organization and they need to tighten up their service side from their sellers or ban them.


----------



## loomisjohnson

boblauer said:


> I completely agree with this and Loomis. I simply do not return anything, if the cost is too great, +$30 usd, I don't buy on AE because of the hassle in returning not just this vendor but many others. I just had a negative shipping experience with a very large AE vendor, same nonsense, Tracking number issued day after sale, 12/9/16 no updates, sent 2 messages was answered fairly rudely could be language barrier, items arrived 6 weeks later. Good thing it was only tips and cases and these were just extras or give away's. It's a shame because AE is a big organization and they need to tighten up their service side from their sellers or ban them.


 
 i generally don't like the "trial by internet" thing, since it tends to be a one-sided rant in which the other side isn't present to respond. however, there has been some consistent complaints about the hotfi vendor, which would discourage me from patronizing him.
 otoh, long shipping times and incomprehensible messages are part of the whole ali experience--you pay less and in return face the long agonizing wait by your mailbox. i've learned not to get unduly impatient, since it's not like these iems are vital organs and they do show up eventually.


----------



## Podster

loomisjohnson said:


> i generally don't like the "trial by internet" thing, since it tends to be a one-sided rant in which the other side isn't present to respond. however, there has been some consistent complaints about the hotfi vendor, which would discourage me from patronizing him.
> otoh, long shipping times and incomprehensible messages are part of the whole ali experience--you pay less and in return face the long agonizing wait by your mailbox. i've learned not to get unduly impatient, since it's not like these iems are vital organs and they do show up eventually.


 

 Amen Loomis
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to call it "AliExHell" as in buy (purposeful Pun)  all means exhale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 At least the one from the 14th shows "In-Transit",
  

  
 I still try to figure this one out! In house shipping in China is like finding Waldo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## DikZak

Woohoo finally my XE800 arrived. Now I know what people mean when they say bright. They are very detailed and crisp, they could use a bit more bass and they are a perfect IEM. IMO they are a tad to bright and thus a bit fatiguing. Coming from the Senzer H1, they are on par in detail. Compared to the ATR, both the Senzer and the XE800 are above the ATR. Even more in terms of detail, ATR sounds muffled after hearing those two.

 Had not that wow-feeling I had with my senzer H1, but the Vivo XE800 isn't that bad. It has a good detailed sound and it makes you hear things in tracks you didn't hear before.

 Now waiting on the ZST


----------



## boblauer

loomisjohnson said:


> i generally don't like the "trial by internet" thing, since it tends to be a one-sided rant in which the other side isn't present to respond. however, there has been some consistent complaints about the hotfi vendor, which would discourage me from patronizing him.
> otoh, long shipping times and incomprehensible messages are part of the whole ali experience--you pay less and in return face the long agonizing wait by your mailbox. i've learned not to get unduly impatient, since it's not like these iems are vital organs and they do show up eventually.


 
 Was not trying to convict or persecute anyone just validating and agreeing with your assessment that the real proof is when things go south and cited a recent example where I waited almost 6 weeks for an EMS package but got 3 China Post packages all ordered same day same time in 3.5 weeks. That to me is someone missed the shipment rather than a generic you'll get your package my friend response as the tracking number did not work. Honestly I only order small dollar items form AE, as I have more stuff then I'll ever use and am trying to curtail my buying.


----------



## bhazard

AliExpress is very fast, if you want to pay the real cost of 3 day shipping, which is about $48-60.

ePacket is a great compromise. 2 weeks, low price. (For those in the US)


----------



## Degree

Anyone had experience with this seller? https://****.aliexpress.com/store/519064
 Looking to buy the KZ ZS3, thanks!


----------



## Thomas De Brito

degree said:


> Anyone had experience with this seller? https://****.aliexpress.com/store/519064
> 
> Looking to buy the KZ ZS3, thanks!


everyone does but the seller is banned here


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Sure hope you are right about these MEMT X5 Clear. Just ordered them Via Mr. Tao. Shipping is more than the earphone itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No worries, Twin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 These perform very well above their price and much more. There are malls and markets in Beijing selling them for twice as much!
  
 I bought mine during my first week of vacation at a market place, which I was allowed to try the sample. So, from 140 RMB, I negotiated down to 70 RMB; roughly around 10 US dollars. And though he was selling name brands as well, he told me that these were his personal favorites. Sometimes, I don't take some of these market sales representatives seriously, but man! This guy wasn't joking!


----------



## gobin

degree said:


> Anyone had experience with this seller? https://****.aliexpress.com/store/519064
> 
> Looking to buy the KZ ZS3, thanks!



You should buy them on Gearbest if you dont mind the free slow shipping (a bit more thanone month in my case) as it's significantly cheaper there


----------



## trivium911

gobin said:


> You should buy them on Gearbest if you dont mind the free slow shipping (a bit more thanone month in my case) as it's significantly cheaper there




I prefer the kz zst, more balanced sound and more accurate bass. Agree about gear best, he shall not be bamed has some decent others but i would not buy the kz through him due to price...its cheaper on gearbest.com


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

My pick for under $50 would be the Kinera BA05 hybrid dual-driver.  Great bass, good resolution, tame but present highs, good soundstage... all with removable cables MMCX.  One of my favorite IEMs; for the sound, fun bass,all-day comfort, and only $20-$30.


----------



## Roen

Some of my thoughts from the Shockwave III thread as it pertains to other IEMs:

Stock Tennmak Pro Cable:
WIth the added benefit of having a mic, this produced slightly more treble than the Tennmak Pro Upgrade Cable, but definitely less than the other three cables, even the Stock **** 4in1 Silver Cable. I honestly think Tennmak Pro with either of its paired cables are meant for treble reduction, those who are super sensitive to Treble should apply. For all others, the Tennmak cables are terrible matches for the Tennmak Pro.

The Tennmak Pro Upgrade Cable is one that can be used (at least, to my ears) to lightly tame the treble of some sibilant MMCX-connected IEMs. However, Comply Foam Tips (in their normal orientation) have been my biggest weapon against sibilance.


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

The Magaosi K3 triple-driver hybrids arrived at my door.  Shipping said signature required, and DHL came just as I was about to leave.  However, the guy just left it on my doorstep and walked away.... ?  
  
 Anyway, the packaging is solid and professional-looking.  I like the case a LOT, actually.  The cable is the very familiar-looking cable that it seems like I see a LOT with the Asian brands.  Looks just like the Kinera, AD01, and others.  But, it seems solid.  The buds themselves look very high-end; sleek texture.
  
 First impressions, sound-wise, are that the details are very good.  Also, the highs seemed very agressive.  I'm hoping that these will tame a little bit with burn-in time (or that my brain adjusts for it, whatever).  The highs expose bad recordings, and they still have a lot of detail in their presentation.  Instrument separation is great.
  
 First instinct was that these were just like the AD01.  However, doing a quick A-B, I think the clarity is better on the K3.  Bass on the AD01 is ever so slightly higher, but that the K3's still have BIG bass.
  
 Not over the moon excited about these, as I think I already have comparable headphones.  i keep leaving them in my ears to see if my perception changes over time.  I will also do an A-B comparison with the Cardas A8, Kinera BA05, TFZ Series 5, and the FLC8s.  If one can find these at $80 or less; I'd say its a great buy.  Not sure these are worth $150 until I compare them more closely with $150 headphones.  But, for sure they're very good.


----------



## Singleton

bhazard said:


> AliExpress is very fast, if you want to pay the real cost of 3 day shipping, which is about $48-60.
> 
> ePacket is a great compromise. 2 weeks, low price. (For those in the US)


 
 Adding to @bhazard's info on ePacket: ePacket is now also available for Australia, Canada and France


----------



## Vidal

singleton said:


> Adding to @bhazard's info on ePacket: ePacket is now also available for Australia, Canada and France


 
  
 Seems to be also available for the UK


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

Update on K3.  Doing some A-B with these and the Legend Omega.  The clarity holds it's own on the K3, while adding more treble.  Then, I put the JVC Spiral Dots on while listening to some Vanilla:
 https://soundcloud.com/vanilla/curveball
  and dang if the sound didn't just open up.  I get these now; my brain has adjusted.  Highly recommend the Spiral Dots with the K3's for added soundstage and resolution.


----------



## Shinry

twinacstacks said:


> Sure hope you are right about these MEMT X5 Clear. Just ordered them Via Mr. Tao. Shipping is more than the earphone itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It should be 13$ for the IE and ~6$ for shipping and fees. Seems about ok


----------



## To.M

madmusicjunkie said:


> My pick for under $50 would be the Kinera BA05 hybrid dual-driver.  Great bass, good resolution, tame but present highs, good soundstage... all with removable cables MMCX.  One of my favorite IEMs; for the sound, fun bass,all-day comfort, and only $20-$30.




Amen to that! I have BA05/BD005 and I can fully agree with your opinion!


----------



## egzbuen

Push budget further to 70USD and you have a winner in 1more triple driver. That is, in my book. YMMV of course. 

Sent from Nokia 3210


----------



## vapman

egzbuen said:


> Push budget further to 70USD and you have a winner in 1more triple driver. That is, in my book. YMMV of course.
> 
> Sent from Nokia 3210


 
 I have a lot of respect for you if that was really posted from a 3210.
  
 But.... if we are talking $50 and under units... not  a lot is better than the Seahf dual driver for the price. Also would recommend **** pt15 if you like crisp highs.


----------



## Skullophile

The first Chi-fi manufacturer that can make a 20 - 30 dollar balanced 4 pole TRRS MMCX and 2 pin IEM cable without a mic that is not microphonic will make a mint.
 I will buy 10 of them and I'm sure the rest of us balanced corksniffers will too.
  
 Also please make silicone tips in 6 different sizes as well.
  
 Can I get a Chi-five?


----------



## Holypal

skullophile said:


> The first Chi-fi manufacturer that can make a 20 - 30 dollar balanced 4 pole TRRS MMCX and 2 pin IEM cable without a mic that is not microphonic will make a mint.
> I will buy 10 of them and I'm sure the rest of us balanced corksniffers will too.
> 
> Also please make silicone tips in 6 different sizes as well.
> ...


 
  
  
 The Fiio balanced cable is $32:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/FiiO-RC-IE8BBalanced-earphone-replacement-cable/1473108_32773664261.html
  
 There was a cheaper and better one, but it disappeared.


----------



## peter123

holypal said:


> The Fiio balanced cable is $32:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/FiiO-RC-IE8BBalanced-earphone-replacement-cable/1473108_32773664261.html
> 
> There was a cheaper and better one, but it disappeared.




Unfortunately the FiiO cable is pretty much useless imo being super stiff and carrying crazy amounts of microphonics.....


----------



## DBaldock9

holypal said:


> The Fiio balanced cable is $32:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/FiiO-RC-IE8BBalanced-earphone-replacement-cable/1473108_32773664261.html
> 
> There was a cheaper and better one, but it disappeared.


 

 I know that the FiiO RC-SE1B Balanced Cable (w/MMCX) ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FiiO-RC-SE1B-Balanced-earphone-cable/32679112377.html ) is *very microphonic*.
  
 This other, softer type of MMCX cable is not microphonic ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-5mm-TRRS-Balanced-Soft-OFC-Shielding-Earphone-Cable-For-Shure-se215-se315-se425-se535-Se846/32702051732.html )
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## peter123

dbaldock9 said:


> I know that the FiiO RC-SE1B Balanced Cable (w/MMCX) ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FiiO-RC-SE1B-Balanced-earphone-cable/32679112377.html ) is *very microphonic*.
> 
> This other, softer type of MMCX cable is not microphonic ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-5mm-TRRS-Balanced-Soft-OFC-Shielding-Earphone-Cable-For-Shure-se215-se315-se425-se535-Se846/32702051732.html )
> 
> ...




Yeah, I've got the second one and like it a lot. Hopefully it'll be available again after CNY, unfortunately it doesn't come as a two pin option.


----------



## Skullophile

Thanks man, I'm gonna buy 10 of them. It's times like these that my avatar really suits me.
I hope its not as microphonic as the single ended version of it I own. Just looking at that cable I hear swooshing noises.
But I'll still buy 10 to use at home.


----------



## Holypal

dbaldock9 said:


> I know that the FiiO RC-SE1B Balanced Cable (w/MMCX) ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FiiO-RC-SE1B-Balanced-earphone-cable/32679112377.html ) is *very microphonic*.
> 
> *This other, softer type of MMCX cable is not microphonic ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-5mm-TRRS-Balanced-Soft-OFC-Shielding-Earphone-Cable-For-Shure-se215-se315-se425-se535-Se846/32702051732.html )*
> 
> ...


 
  
 This one @peter123 also mentioned. But the page says "Sorry, this item is no longer available!"


----------



## TwinACStacks

shinry said:


> It should be 13$ for the IE and ~6$ for shipping and fees. Seems about ok


 
 Nope. $13.02 for the IEM, AND because they are magnetic, they must be shipped Malaysia Air Mail Apprx. $20.14 to USA.
  
 All said and done they are +30.00 IEMs. For the impatient.
  









 TWIN


----------



## voidgarden

GearBest has the LZ A3 at 94USD right now. How do they stack up to others around that price range? (E.g sendiy m1221, Magaosi k3)


----------



## peter123

skullophile said:


> Thanks man, I'm gonna buy 10 of them. It's times like these that my avatar really suits me.
> I hope its not as microphonic as the single ended version of it I own. Just looking at that cable I hear swooshing noises.
> But I'll still buy 10 to use at home.




I'm usually not easily bothered with microphonics and wear most of my IEM's over the ears but it is perfectly fine for me. This also says a lot about the FiiO cable.....


----------



## TwinACStacks

voidgarden said:


> GearBest has the LZ A3 at 94USD right now. How do they stack up to others around that price range? (E.g sendiy m1221, Magaosi k3)


 





 Don't know about the Sendiy, but the Magaosi K1 and K3 both kill them. JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## DBaldock9

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've got the second one and like it a lot. Hopefully it'll be available again after CNY, unfortunately it doesn't come as a two pin option.


 

 The second one is now my "back-up", since I ordered a custom cable from Impact Audio Cables ( https://www.etsy.com/shop/ImpactAudioCables ).  NOTE: Lindsay does offer discounts to Head-Fi Forum members.


----------



## voidgarden

twinacstacks said:


> Don't know about the Sendiy, but the Magaosi K1 and K3 both kill them. JMHO
> 
> TWIN




Thanks! Looks like I'll be getting the K3 or saving up a bit for the LZ A4


----------



## Shinry

twinacstacks said:


> Nope. $13.02 for the IEM, AND because they are magnetic, they must be shipped Malaysia Air Mail Apprx. $20.14 to USA.
> 
> All said and done they are +30.00 IEMs. For the impatient.
> 
> ...


 
 I'll ask them. 
 Their calculator sums it all up to 19 including the IE to send to Germany.
 I hope it won't end up like your order


----------



## Roen

holypal said:


> This one @peter123
> also mentioned. But the page says "Sorry, this item is no longer available!"




Too bad no one has an appetite for 3.5 TRRS or 2 x 2.5 TS Balanced Cables.


----------



## Holypal

roen said:


> Too bad no one has an appetite for 3.5 TRRS or 2 x 2.5 TS Balanced Cables.


 
  
 2.5mm TRRS or 4-pin XLR are probably easier to get. Then all you need is a adapter to others, such as:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/TRRS-2-5mm-Balanced-To-3pin-3-5mm-Female-Audio-Silver-Cable-For-IRIVER-AK240-AK240ss/319162_32478243987.html


----------



## DBaldock9

holypal said:


> This one @peter123 also mentioned. But the page says "Sorry, this item is no longer available!"


 
  
 I saw that after I had posted the link from my "Your Orders" page on AliExperess.
 .
 After the Chinese New Year, I'm going to see if I can contact "Lunashops", to see if they're going to be assembling any new balanced cables.
 .
*EDIT: It looks like they still have that cable, in 100-lot quantities -  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-5mm-TRRS-Balanced-Soft-OFC-Shielding-Earphone-Cable-For-Shure-se215-se315-se425-se535-Se846/32674995956.html*
  
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

Magaosi K3 vs FLC8s
  
 I hate to say it, but the FLC8s is still noticeably better to my ears.  More crisp, all-around clarity; better 3D imaging.  Bass rumbles about the same.  Several times on:
 https://soundcloud.com/locirecords/the-crossroads-a-loci-records-mix-by-edamame
 I could hear the FLC's bringing out upper-lows and synths noticeably more clear.  I do think that the Mids are a little more pronounced than the FLC8's and more clear.  Of course, I'm not using the Mids boost FLC8 filters either, so maybe they aren't better.
 The K3 is surprisingly more warm, so some may find it less fatiguing, as the FLC can make some fatigued; depending on the filters used, of course.  The K3, however, does stand up to the challenge and fights respectfully. But, at the end of the day, the K3 is a College track athlete, while the FLC8s is going to the Olympics.  The K3 is over half the price, so what do you expect; I guess...  But, with the FLC8s having such effective filter options, the K3 doesn't have a chance sound-wise.
 The K3 also has the much, much better MMCX connector, so I can use it with my Westone bluetooth cable if on the go, as well as some other great cables with Mic.  The FLC8s is unfortunately bound to its stock cable, as not even the TF10 connectors will work with them.  I may have to pay someone to make them into the CIEM 2-pin.  So, that is definitely a huge plus with the K3 over the TF10, and it will continue to be a big plus for most my other comparisons; but its worth something; at least to me.  
  
 I was really hoping to find a Giant Killer with a less-marketed, obscure brand.  But, so far, I've found just some really, really good value headphones with fun, enjoyable sound.  
  
 I will continue to post comparisons as I make my way through the comparisons.  I started with one of my all-time favorites, so I suppose there could be some bias here. However, I REALLY, really wanted the K3's to win; so there was bias there too at the same time.  K3's better at some things, while the FLC8s is better at a lot of things.  Is it really worth the $150 cost difference?  I say YES; for us audiophiles.  For the average person; get the K3 and you'll be very happy.
  
 Worth noting: I was not listening to my FLAC files at this time.  I was on the FiiO E7K.  I suspect some differences with FLAC and with the amp, and perhaps there will be an affect on the sound enough that the K3 will be better at additional things than the FLC8s.


----------



## rmatech

Hi, was just wondering if somebody could help me out. I'm a huge rock zircon fan due to their incredible bass and sound signature. But I'm into my 4th pair due to them constantly breaking.. Was just wondering if somebody could reccommend anything with same amount or even more bass and similar sound signature but more durable? Thanks


----------



## B9Scrambler

Decided to bring out the MusicMaker TW1 for a listen today. Forgot how good these were when amped and paired with some quality EDM. Treble was also a lot more prominent than I remembered. Micro-drivers are the best :3


----------



## notamethlab

rmatech said:


> Hi, was just wondering if somebody could help me out. I'm a huge rock zircon fan due to their incredible bass and sound signature. But I'm into my 4th pair due to them constantly breaking.. Was just wondering if somebody could reccommend anything with same amount or even more bass and similar sound signature but more durable? Thanks



If you want bass I'd recommend the following; Somic V4, YINJW S1, Music Maker TKY1, Crazy Cello (these aren't as bassy as all the previous but still produce a good amount of bass)


----------



## rmatech

notamethlab said:


> If you want bass I'd recommend the following; Somic V4, YINJW S1, Music Maker TKY1, Crazy Cello (these aren't as bassy as all the previous but still produce a good amount of bass)




Thanks for the reply, do the iems you've mentioned have more bass than the zircons and which is the basiest and most durable?


----------



## bhazard

Are Seahf and TY the same or similar manufacturers? I could swear they have nearly identical earbud offerings.
  
 I have the Seahf 600ohm, which is a fun experiment, but I hate earbuds.


----------



## bhazard

AptX Bluetooth MMCX. Nice.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-New-NiceHCK-HB1-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-MMCX-Cable-Support-For-Aptx/1825606_32789274984.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.OLPyk5
  
 I don't know if I'd bite at $40, but great to see some aptX options finally. Could use my A4 and K3 at the gym finally without issue.


----------



## B9Scrambler

bhazard said:


> AptX Bluetooth MMCX. Nice.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-New-NiceHCK-HB1-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-MMCX-Cable-Support-For-Aptx/1825606_32789274984.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.OLPyk5
> 
> I don't know if I'd bite at $40, but great to see some aptX options finally. Could use my A4 and K3 at the gym finally without issue.


 
  
 That's night identical to the ADVANCED Model 3 module...
  
 If it's the same internally, it's good. Very good.


----------



## notamethlab

rmatech said:


> Thanks for the reply, do the iems you've mentioned have more bass than the zircons and which is the basiest and most durable?



Ok so I just gave them all a listen. 

I couldn't find my yinjw s1 so I used the tennmak pro instead. 

I used this song Wiz Khalifa - On My Level. To my ears it goes like this in terms of bass quantity and quality:
Tennmak Pro > Somic v4 > Tenmmak Crazy Cello > Music Maker TKY1 > Rock Zircon

In terms of durability any of them are a better choice than the zircon.


----------



## SilentCinema

These tennmak Crazy Cello's handle being equalised very well in the low frequencies. Unequalised and after about 50 hours burn-in the bass has opened up like 'crazy', now i know why they're called crazy Cellos.


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> Decided to bring out the MusicMaker TW1 for a listen today. Forgot how good these were when amped and paired with some quality EDM. Treble was also a lot more prominent than I remembered. Micro-drivers are the best :3


glad you are still enjoying it like I do. Try use a dap and amp providing it more juice


----------



## yangian

b9scrambler said:


> That's night identical to the ADVANCED Model 3 module...
> 
> If it's the same internally, it's good. Very good.


 
  
 Looking forward to M5:
 https://www.instagram.com/p/BO-m4hoBTdg/


----------



## DBaldock9

bhazard said:


> AptX Bluetooth MMCX. Nice.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-New-NiceHCK-HB1-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-MMCX-Cable-Support-For-Aptx/1825606_32789274984.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.OLPyk5
> 
> I don't know if I'd bite at $40, but great to see some aptX options finally. Could use my A4 and K3 at the gym finally without issue.


 
  
  


b9scrambler said:


> That's night identical to the ADVANCED Model 3 module...
> 
> If it's the same internally, it's good. Very good.


 
  
  


yangian said:


> Looking forward to M5:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO-m4hoBTdg/


 
 I've got the Trinity Audio Bluetooth Lanyard (MMCX & aptX), but it appears that the focus of these manufacturers is to make small units, sacrificing battery size, and thus - run time.  I'd really like a Bluetooth Receiver that can play music all day at work, i.e.- 8 to 10 hours, rather than having to take it off and recharge it after only 5 or 6 hours.  That mean swapping over to a set of wired earphones, or buying two of the Bluetooth units.


----------



## Vidal

rmatech said:


> Hi, was just wondering if somebody could help me out. I'm a huge rock zircon fan due to their incredible bass and sound signature. But I'm into my 4th pair due to them constantly breaking.. Was just wondering if somebody could reccommend anything with same amount or even more bass and similar sound signature but more durable? Thanks




I would suggest the GGMM Nightingale if you want a lot of bass


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> I'll see if I can ask them if it's possible for them to post on Aliexpress. ....Crossing-fingers for you guys!  :etysmile:



Thanks, Glad to see ya back, although my wallet did get a little break while you were mia....


----------



## voidgarden

madmusicjunkie said:


> Magaosi K3 vs FLC8s


 
  
 Thanks for the comparison!
  
 I saw from your profile that you've got the DN1000s. Any insight on how the Magaosi K3s compare to them?


----------



## 1clearhead

trumpethead said:


> Thanks, Glad to see ya back, although my wallet did get a little break while you were mia....


 
  
 Haha, even during vacation I couldn't seem to pocket my money. A lot of good and cheap IEM's out there in the markets right now. Even though the MEMT X5 is an absolute gem for the price, another company to look out for are the UiiSii different serious of IEM's. I've tested most of their IEM's and each one definitely has a sound signature for everyone's taste. They are really good for their low asking price, too!


----------



## JASru

Hi guys, 
 Has anyone found some trustworthy info on Whizzer A15?
 I tried looking through search, but haven't found much.
 The real-life photos make them look decent, but no info on signature or sound as a whole.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i just had a few brews and posted this review on the ty hiz-g3, which i've warmed up to considerably:
 http://www.head-fi.org/users/389137/reviews


----------



## JazzVinyl

The Magaosi BK50's have arrived.

Sound pretty good OOTB, with some time on them, expecting them to sweeten up, nicely.

.


----------



## Arnej

Just got my recently ordered KZ ED-11. You know, I am quite impressed by the sound quality of these under-10-bucks iems. I've owned some buds that cost way more than these, but it seems that ED-11 is my favourite. Comparing to the most similar in price (AX-30, Carbo Tenore, CX-300 II, CX-200, Adagio II), I should say that only ED-11 doesn't have any significant features that may make you hate them. The only thing that I can complain about - the lack of sub-bass, but overall it's an amazing value for the money that I paid for them.


----------



## To.M

It is always good to see a happy KZ user!


----------



## 1clearhead

.....here are some PICS of my *MEMT X5*, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as promised!
  
  

  


  
 Here is my MEMT X5 next to my "*first place*" SENDIY M1221. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Plus, I just received in my "*silver edition*" MEMT X5, today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  



  
 They were so good versus everything I got......I had to get me a second pair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One can never have enough at such a low price.


----------



## SuperMAG

please compare it to your **** 4in1. How is the bass and soundstage, and is it warm and smooth or cold and bright ******.


----------



## JazzVinyl

supermag said:


> please compare it to your **** 4in1. How is the bass and soundstage, and is it warm and smooth or cold and bright ******.




**** 4in 1 (for me) is still an overall favorite. I use my pair with the Cayin C5 amp, with bass boost on and the hi/low gain switch in the hi position.

The **** and Cayin C5 are a very happy pair, they compliment one another, one of the synergy pairings that works well. I do reduce the treble with EQ and very rarely get the sibilance in the treble that others speak of (but have heard it on female vocals).

I still feel like the **** 4in 1's were a heck of a bargain. I like mine, quite a bit. I will say you NEED the amp for them to sound their best.

The just arrived Magaosi BK50's are coming along nicely, sounding really good...I like the fact that they do _not_ require an amp to sound good....

Cheers...

...


----------



## SuperMAG

I also like my 4in1. They are very detailed. Ita juat that i have to insert it very deeply to get the non siblance ans best vocal and bass response. I got used to the treble and the siblance is almost gone after 250hrs of use.


----------



## JazzVinyl

supermag said:


> I also like my 4in1. They are very detailed. Ita juat that i have to insert it very deeply to get the non siblance ans best vocal and bass response. I got used to the treble and the siblance is almost gone after 250hrs of use.




Yes, agree, the fit in the ear is "different" from all the others, have to get it "just right". Mine have hundreds of hours and I feel like they really reacted positively to burn in. OOTB they didn't sound anything like they do now.

Lots of sub bass, which I really like. Sound stage is very large too, also appreciated.

Cheers...!


.


----------



## SuperMAG

My only issues with it that deep fit is really uncomfortable and its not usuable with tv shows and movies due to shouty vocals.

But if i want to listen to music. I didnt heared anything better thrn these.


----------



## Joong

1clearhead said:


> .....here are some PICS of my *MEMT X5*,   as promised!
> Where can I buy them?
> I could not find on Ali.
> 
> ...


----------



## crabdog

supermag said:


> My only issues with it that deep fit is really uncomfortable and its not usuable with tv shows and movies due to shouty vocals.
> 
> But if i want to listen to music. I didnt heared anything better thrn these.


 
 Have you tried larger tips and shallow fit? I use the largest I can find (around 14.5 mm) and can wear pretty much any IEM comfortably and get a good seal though obviously some are better than others in this regard.


----------



## BastenSilitonga

jazzvinyl said:


> The Magaosi BK50's have arrived.
> 
> Sound pretty good OOTB, with some time on them, expecting them to sweeten up, nicely.
> 
> .




Did you find the drum snare a bit thin(just a bit) ?
Its hard to get Auvio tips like 1clearhead here. And i just think to buy some sony hybrid tips. Will it help to get a better SQ?
This BK50 is my first chiem btw.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## SuperMAG

crabdog said:


> Have you tried larger tips and shallow fit? I use the largest I can find (around 14.5 mm) and can wear pretty much any IEM comfortably and get a good seal though obviously some are better than others in this regard.




Actually i did and the siblance was not gone. I have like the past few mo ths a stock of almost 30+ different pairs of tips that i collected. only tips that workef and almost completely got rid of the were the transparent cheap iems tips. The soft one with shorter height and very wide bore. It seems the 4in1 wants to be directly into ur ear pipeline for reduced siblance, thicker sound/ vocals and biggest bass.

If i wanted to further reduce the treble. It would mean buying that tennmak upgrade cable but i wont spend more on this. I would rather buy another iem or earbuds (ordered quain32 and sony808) or buy endgames iem (lza4) or endgame earbud. Unless that senfet 6in1 turned to be a giant then i will buy that with tennmak cable and exchange cables.

But these low budget giant killers always peique my interest especially if a micro driver since they provide very large soundstage and bass.


----------



## crabdog

supermag said:


> Actually i did and the siblance was not gone. I have like the past few mo ths a stock of almost 30+ different pairs of tips that i collected. only tips that workef and almost completely got rid of the were the transparent cheap iems tips. The soft one with shorter height and very wide bore. It seems the 4in1 wants to be directly into ur ear pipeline for reduced siblance, thicker sound/ vocals and biggest bass.
> 
> If i wanted to further reduce the treble. It would mean buying that tennmak upgrade cable but i wont spend more on this. I would rather buy another iem or earbuds (ordered quain32 and sony808) or buy endgames iem (lza4) or endgame earbud. Unless that senfet 6in1 turned to be a giant then i will buy that with tennmak cable and exchange cables.
> 
> But these low budget giant killers always peique my interest especially if a micro driver since they provide very large soundstage and bass.



Yes I agree if you find they have too much treble the best option is to use EQ or buy different iem. Tips only help a little bit.


----------



## robervaul

1clearhead said:


> Haha, even during vacation I couldn't seem to pocket my money. A lot of good and cheap IEM's out there in the markets right now. Even though the MEMT X5 is an absolute gem for the price, another company to look out for are the UiiSii different serious of IEM's. I've tested most of their IEM's and each one definitely has a sound signature for everyone's taste. They are really good for their low asking price, too!




Thanks.1clearhead Will be available after Chinese holiday on Aliexpress.


----------



## snip3r77

I don't know about you . But you seem like to eq a lot.
I think purist usually do not tweak with eq , but at times a slight tweak with bass boost is ok. 

But a match in heaven with a lot of tweaks do not go hand with hand imho. 


jazzvinyl said:


> **** 4in 1 (for me) is still an overall favorite. I use my pair with the Cayin C5 amp, with bass boost on and the hi/low gain switch in the hi position.
> 
> The **** and Cayin C5 are a very happy pair, they compliment one another, one of the synergy pairings that works well. I do reduce the treble with EQ and very rarely get the sibilance in the treble that others speak of (but have heard it on female vocals).
> 
> ...


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> I don't know about you . But you seem like to eq a lot.
> I think purist usually do not tweak with eq , but at times a slight tweak with bass boost is ok.
> 
> But a match in heaven with a lot of tweaks do not go hand with hand imho.


 
 Whatever path you need to take to reach your goal imo. Being a "purist" doesn't guarantee you'll enjoy your music more than someone who uses EQ.


----------



## snip3r77

In this case you can buy any iem and tweak it no need to spend more . Congrats 



crabdog said:


> Whatever path you need to take to reach your goal imo. Being a "purist" doesn't guarantee you'll enjoy your music more than someone who uses EQ.


----------



## JazzVinyl

snip3r77 said:


> In this case you can any iem and tweak it no need to spend more . Congrats




You spend endlessly so that you never have to touch EQ?

All the music you listen to is mixed the same? Or you quickly change IEM's to compensate (avoiding the great 'EQ sin'...)?


----------



## snip3r77

Yes I don't touch eq. You can't afford another monk ? 



jazzvinyl said:


> You spend endlessly so that you never have to touch EQ?
> 
> All the music you listen to is mixed the same? Or you quickly change IEM's to compensate (avoiding the great 'EQ sin'...)?


----------



## amature101

anybody know what is memory wire in chinese. I am looking for a cable and i want to tell the maker, not to make the cable to have memory effect near the connect.


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> Yes I don't touch eq. You can't afford another monk ?


 
 Different strokes for different folks. Let's just leave it at that. No need to start slinging insults. If you think your way is right then just do it. Don't try to belittle people who do it differently.


----------



## jay567

crabdog said:


> Different strokes for different folks. Let's just leave it at that. No need to start slinging insults. If you think your way is right then just do it. Don't try to belittle people who do it differently.




I use EQ on every single damn IEM I've bought and there are only a selection of few TOTL IEMs that I wouldn't mind EQed. Even then, I'd prefer those with EQ too. It is very hard to find IEMs that happen to match your preferred sound 100%.


----------



## Holypal

amature101 said:


> anybody know what is memory wire in chinese. I am looking for a cable and i want to tell the maker, not to make the cable to have memory effect near the connect.




记忆线. Google translation is helpful.


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

voidgarden said:


> Thanks for the comparison!
> 
> I saw from your profile that you've got the DN1000s. Any insight on how the Magaosi K3s compare to them?


 
 Sorry for the delay in response.  I was waiting for these to "burn in" a little more.  I really wasn't a believer in "burn-in" prior to owning these headphones, but now I'm really confused.  When I first put them in, the highs were really, really sharp and at times, uncomfortable.  However, now they're present and sometimes really mild.  So, I've undergone a little bit of a paradigm shift with regards to the whole burn-in 'myth/fact'.
  
 Anyways, I would say these are still a little brighter than the DN1000, and they come off more precise.  The mids are more present and clear.  The sub-bass is more pronounced, while the upper bass is about the same; more or less.  The DN1000 is perhaps more 'musical' and non-fatiguing; although I don't find the K3 fatiguing especially after 'burn-in.'  They're both very good.  If you like high's and clarity, go with the K3.  If you don't care about detachable cables and you're sensitive to high's, then you may be happier with the DN1000.  If you're high-sensitive, you could EQ down the highs 2 pts and you're good to go.  I do find that the highs are more prone to simblance if they're not playing from a high-quality recording.  So, perhaps, they are simply exposing a bad recording?  Maybe I just had never noticed the difference between bad highs and good highs?
  
 Anyways, for me, if I were to keep one, I would keep the K3.  I no longer have the DN2000 and have never had the DN2000J, but judging only from what I've read, my guess is that these would be a bigger-bass version of the DN2000J.


----------



## limafranco

bhazard said:


> AptX Bluetooth MMCX. Nice.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-New-NiceHCK-HB1-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-MMCX-Cable-Support-For-Aptx/1825606_32789274984.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.OLPyk5
> 
> I don't know if I'd bite at $40, but great to see some aptX options finally. Could use my A4 and K3 at the gym finally without issue.


 
  
 I've added these to my wishlist, hoping to see it's price dropping a little bit.
 I'll would test it with my 'own it's way' ****'s 4in1, and then with future purchases


----------



## bhazard

Anyone that hasn't dabbled with a nice parametric EQ on these budget tier IEMs is doing themselves a disservice.

If you tweak by a FR graph or ear, you can make fix many signature problems or preferences resulting in a much better experience than without it. 

When I use the Magaosi K3 and LZ A4, they don't need EQ, but cost 5-6x more than your $30 hybrid.


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

I think the K3 doesn't need EQ'ing either.  However, I think this is subjective, and some may think that the highs are a smidge too bright.  I say that because some think the highs on the AKG K3003 are too bright with the reference filter, but I didn't think so myself.


----------



## yangian

Wrong impression. Deleted.


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

K3 vs A8:  Quick impressions as I A-B them.  (Cardas) A8 still has bigger, hard-hitting bass.  The mids on the A8 sound more lush as well.  The K3 may be better balanced, however.  Without question, the K3's have more clear and present high's.  The A8's are a little easier to drive, which makes sense since the K3 has a couple BA drivers, but the K3's are still driveable from a smartphone.


----------



## Sousapro

Has anyone heard any indications from AliExpress sellers on a rough ETA on the 6in1?


----------



## Holypal

sousapro said:


> Has anyone heard any indications from AliExpress sellers on a rough ETA on the 6in1?


 
  
 At least after Feb 4th, the Spring Festival holidays.


----------



## JazzVinyl

holypal said:


> At least after Feb 4th, the Spring Festival holidays.




Does China Post also stop for the holiday?


----------



## JazzVinyl

Magaosi BK50 - after 2 days burn in...

Sounding really good. Nice, balanced pair of IEM's. Very musical, good and easy ear fit, quick to get a good seal. Quality build, nice non micro-phonic cord.

Nice full bass, and clear mids and sparkly treble, nothing seems overdone or missing.

They definitely reacted well to the burn in process. Sounded pretty good OOTB, definitely sound better with some run in time.

Quite the bargain @ USD 40, well worth the price for the nice performance, I like them, very much.


.


----------



## VinceHill24

For those who've owned the Magaosi K3, need some opinion here. For the price of 90-100$ would it be a steal ? Or will upgrading another 70+ or 80$ be worthwhile for the LZ A4. There clearly will be diminishing returns as price goes higher but is it justifiable ?


----------



## amature101

holypal said:


> 记忆线. Google translation is helpful.


 
 thank you. I too thought of this word, but the cs staff on the other end has totally no idea so i thought is because of different understanding in word.


----------



## Lurk650

vincehill24 said:


> For those who've owned the Magaosi K3, need some opinion here. For the price of 90-100$ would it be a steal ? Or will upgrading another 70+ or 80$ be worthwhile for the LZ A4. There clearly will be diminishing returns as price goes higher but is it justifiable ?




SQ wise both are on the same level, Sound Sig preference they are pretty different. I'd say $100 is a steal. Extra money for the A4 will net you a many earphones in one. Who knows though, the K3 may suit you just fine.


----------



## VinceHill24

lurk650 said:


> SQ wise both are on the same level, Sound Sig preference they are pretty different. I'd say $100 is a steal. Extra money for the A4 will net you a many earphones in one. Who knows though, the K3 may suit you just fine.


That is very reassuring. I somehow feel they're at almost the same level though,just a matter of personal preference that would decides between those 2. Apparently Taobao just selling them at 699 RMB so aliexpress is obviously overpriced by much this time round.


----------



## Vidal

I bought some silver plated ZST cables from AK Audio, they arrived packaged up as though they came from the banned seller.
  
 >puzzled<


----------



## loomisjohnson

Herewith is my review of the Senzer H1 Hi Fidelity.
  
 These would have wholly escaped my attention but for some fellow obsessive on this forum who noticed that they looked, and claimed specs, virtually identical to the much-praised/hyped, $50 Tennmak Crazy Cello. (Said specs claim a “high resolution” frequency response of 5hz-70khz, which I thought is beyond the range of human hearing but might appeal to dogs).  I was curious enough to contact the seller, who disavowed any knowledge of the Tennmak but praised the Senzer so effusively (and in such good English) that I sprung for the $12 and ordered a pair. Presumably, the “Senzer” moniker was used because “Graydo” might confuse the marketplace.
  
 Shortly thereafter, the seller raised the price of the H1 on Ali, re-lowered it, then for some  reason removed the phones from Ali entirely.  (They are currently available for $25 on Amazon). All of which further confounds the mysteries of Chifi.
  
 (As a related aside, another member who has both the Cello and the H1 pointed out that there are actually subtle differences between their shells; others have opined that the drivers and signatures are different. I’m sure at some point someone will perform an autopsy on each and confirm).
  
 In any event, the H1 arrived in retail packaging commensurate with, well, a $12 IEM—a cardboard box containing the phones and two spare tips; no case or other accoutrements. Build quality seems very solid (well finished aluminum casings and three button mike, gold plug, well-reinforced shielded cable). The phones are  light and comfortable for protracted wear, although folks with smaller ears might find the barrels too wide. Isolation is very good. Microphonics are very present when worn down; they can also be worn over-ear, tho less capably because of the mike placement. They’re unfussy about fit and tip—the stock silicons worked just fine. This is a very loud IEM which is easily driven with a mobile.
  
 So how do they sound? In short, pretty damn good. Overall character is bright and generally W-shaped, albeit with a very extended, sizzly high end—these have a wide FR and the “high resolution” claim is actually not misplaced. Bass quantity and quality varies significantly with source—with a high powered desktop amp the H1 sounded almost balanced—there was some bottom end, mostly heard as thick-textured midbass (a bit slow but generally well-defined), but not a lot of subbass thump. OTOH, through my HTC mobile, the bass deepened and tightened significantly and showed much more physical impact, venturing near basshead territority, tho without bleedover.  Mids are likewise of thick texture, forward and very clean; male vocals have a lot of body. The treble, as noted, is prominent and presents  an impressive amount of micro-detail, with very quick decay; they’re a bit too energetic and bright-colored to sound super-transparent or natural, but nonetheless present music with a great deal of verve and energy—they’re optimal for up-tempo, loud genres and would probably be great for gaming. Some have complained that the trebles and mids on the H1 are overbright/harsh; not being particularly treble-sensitive I have no such complaint, though they can get a little hot on some material and I could imagine these could get a tad fatiguing, if only because they throw off such a big sound. I would not recommend these to fans of a warm or neutral signature.
  
 Soundstage is quite spacious for a cheapo and imaging is accurate; there’s considerable “air” between instruments.
  
 Coincidentally, I just acquired in trade an RHA MA750, a very well-regarded single dynamic with a $129 SRP. The RHA is beautifully built and a smooth, pleasant-enough listen, with very well-rendered bass, but I gotta say the H1 sounds better, or certainly more fun—clearer, more energetic and more detailed.  Likewise, I’d probably rate the H1 a notch higher than the Sennheiser Momentum in-ear, which has a similarly big, bright presentation but doesn’t sound as well integrated between highs and lows; both the Sennheiser and the RHA would likely be less tiring for extended listening. Which doesn’t mean the RHA or Sennheiser are substandard IEMs; rather it shows how far their Chinese competitors have come.  What the Senzer most remind me of is the Ostry KC06A—a loud, tonally forward dynamic with good extension at both ends—however, I think the Senzer actually has better bass control. The H1 will not match costlier top models for refinement—it's tuned for a party—but neither do they sound cheap.  
  
 There’s a surfeit of very good Chinese IEMs around the $30 pricepoint (Bosshifi B3, Magaosi BK50, **** DT2, etc.); the Senzer is certainly of commensurate quality. Should they again become available around the $20 level, they’d outrank any comparably-priced piece I’ve heard, the Urbanfun and perhaps Vivo XE800 excepted.
  
 So there you have it—a helluva phone at a helluva price and a great find for those (like me) who enjoy the whole treasure hunt aspect of this obsession.
  
 Thanks for reading.


----------



## Holypal

vidal said:


> I bought some silver plated ZST cables from AK Audio, they arrived packaged up as though they came from the banned seller.
> 
> >puzzled<




I have a theory. These Ali stores are in the same group/organization. They have several stores and show us some fake competition.

Just joking. They did a good job to bring cheap China iems to the world.


----------



## Vidal

holypal said:


> I have a theory. These Ali stores are in the same group/organization. They have several stores and show us some fake competition.


 
  
 I think you hit the nail on the head with that comment


----------



## Nachash

Are there any good cheap chinese iems for airplanes? I don't care if they sound awful, as long as they're really good at isolating. Because currently I'm using a pair of earplugs, but it's kinda boring without music for a long amount of time.
  
 The only iems that I own currently are the Rock Zircon and KZ ZS3, they both failed.


----------



## Vidal

nachash said:


> The only iems that I own currently are the Rock Zircon and KZ ZS3, they both failed.


 
  
 ZS3 would have been my best recommendation with some isolation foams. Beyond that I think ANC would be the next best option.
  
 I think Huawei do a pair but Bose seem to be the best at cancellation


----------



## crabdog

nachash said:


> Are there any good cheap chinese iems for airplanes? I don't care if they sound awful, as long as they're really good at isolating. Because currently I'm using a pair of earplugs, but it's kinda boring without music for a long amount of time.
> 
> The only iems that I own currently are the Rock Zircon and KZ ZS3, they both failed.


 
 Try the Tennmak Pro or go up a level with the Crazy Cellos.


----------



## Vidal

Gearbest has a pair of Huawei AM180 at around the £30 mark


----------



## groucho69

holypal said:


> I have a theory. These Ali stores are in the same group/organization. They have several stores and show us some fake competition.
> 
> Just joking. They did a good job to bring cheap China iems to the world.


 
 Having sold Chinese made connectors I can say that is the way it worked in fact with the factories. All were owned by members of one extended family. They had Friday dinner together to decide who got what orders.


----------



## Holypal

groucho69 said:


> Having sold Chinese made connectors I can say that is the way it worked in fact with the factories. All were owned by members of one extended family. They had Friday dinner together to decide who got what orders.




It's a win-win. Guys like LZ, ****, Magaosi etc, they should focus on design and tune the iems. And another group focus on international selling for these guys. It reduces the cost and more efficient.


----------



## Lurk650

vincehill24 said:


> That is very reassuring. I somehow feel they're at almost the same level though,just a matter of personal preference that would decides between those 2. Apparently Taobao just selling them at 699 RMB so aliexpress is obviously overpriced by much this time round.




Ask AE sellers for their Headfi pricing, you should be able to get it cheaper than $100 USD


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on ORIVETI's dynamic driver in-ear, the "BASIC":​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/oriveti-basic-whole-aluminium-body-high-fidelity-cable-detachable-in-ear-headphones-matt-black/reviews/17899​  ​ ​


----------



## wastan

vidal said:


> ZS3 would have been my best recommendation with some isolation foams. Beyond that I think ANC would be the next best option.
> 
> I think Huawei do a pair but Bose seem to be the best at cancellation


I would've recommended the zs3 as well, have you tried it with foamies?


----------



## thanderbird

vidal said:


> I bought some silver plated ZST cables from AK Audio, they arrived packaged up as though they came from the banned seller.
> 
> >puzzled<


 
 I think you've exposed what some members already knew. I had a suspicion, even imagined that this box exchange would happen.


----------



## Vidal

Had a few new items in today, when looking through them I noticed that the latest pairs of 4in1 have a different coloured nozzle. Not sure if this is because it's the black version rather than silver though, only had silver recently.
  
 Silver - black opaque plastic nozzle
 Black - clear plastic nozzle
  
 I haven't noticed any physical changes but with the clear nozzle the BA driver is clearly visible.


----------



## alvinlim2010

vidal said:


> Had a few new items in today, when looking through them I noticed that the latest pairs of 4in1 have a different coloured nozzle. Not sure if this is because it's the black version rather than silver though, only had silver recently.
> 
> Silver - black opaque plastic nozzle
> Black - clear plastic nozzle
> ...


 

 Hi, I have the clear nozzle version, do you notice any differences in terms of sound signature?


----------



## yangian




----------



## 1clearhead

hifichris said:


> My take on ORIVETI's dynamic driver in-ear, the "BASIC":​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/oriveti-basic-whole-aluminium-body-high-fidelity-cable-detachable-in-ear-headphones-matt-black/reviews/17899​  ​ ​


 
  
 Nice and attractive package! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






arnej said:


> Just got my recently ordered KZ ED-11. You know, I am quite impressed by the sound quality of these under-10-bucks iems. I've owned some buds that cost way more than these, but it seems that ED-11 is my favourite. Comparing to the most similar in price (AX-30, Carbo Tenore, CX-300 II, CX-200, Adagio II), I should say that only ED-11 doesn't have any significant features that may make you hate them. The only thing that I can complain about - the lack of sub-bass, but overall it's an amazing value for the money that I paid for them.


 
  
 Try swapping different tips until you get that nice rumble! ....They are definitely worth their quality and price!


supermag said:


> please compare it to your **** 4in1. How is the bass and soundstage, and is it warm and smooth or cold and bright ******.


 
  
 Compared to the 4in1's, the X5 tilts towards a warmer side with plenty of clarity and texture -more towards a bright, but controlled signature. The X5 plays wery well with many genre's, not like the 4in1's where it can be a little harsh depending on source, selection of ear tips, or song choice. Soundstage is a bit wider as well with good headstage, though they are both excellent with transparency and clarity. Bass is excellent on both the 4in1 and X5's, but the X5 just gets it balanced and right with many more genre's. Remind you, the X5's plays more in the area where the SENDIY M1221 plays at. They are very similar in many ways, but knowing that the M1221 is a hybrid done right gives it an edge towards extended details, texture, and coherency.
  
 Overall, going back to the 4in1's is all about favoritism and personal preference. I still love my 4in1's just as much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


joong said:


> Where can I buy them?
> I could not find on Ali.


 
  
 Hopefully, they'll be available a few weeks after the Chinese New Year and spring festivities.


----------



## JazzVinyl

I had a chance tonight to compare the Magaosi BK50 to the **** 4in 1 (with Cayin C5 amp)...

I do like the BK50's, they have a delightful sound, straight out of the headphone jack on my Sony NWZ-A17.

The **** 4in 1's, I have found, need an amp to sound their best, I use the Cayin C5 with it's bass boost on and the hi/lo gain switch in the hi position.

Going back and forth from the BK50 and the **** 4in 1/ Amp...

I have to say that the **** 4in 1 is preferred by me. The **** has a sense of space, like your hearing the music in a room or hall. There is a sense of ambiance, like the sound is reflecting off surfaces in the 'room'. 

The **** rig also has a much deeper/fuller bass impression, Sounds like it goes a couple of octaves deeper than the BK50 (I know it probably does not, but the sound is so much bigger/fuller in the bass region, that is the impression you get.

The BK50's have a better midrange or you think it does because the mids are more present, more 'evenly voiced' across the audio spectrum.

The ****'s have a V shaped response. The mids are there, but somewhat recessed, and this may hep with the "large room" illusion.

I think the treble is better in the BK50 but the smaller sound stage of the BK50's make me yearn for the "Large Room" effect that I get from the **** / Amp.

I was surprised that I preferred the ****/Amp as I do love the sound I am getting from the BK50's and would not have noticed the difference in presentation (the ambiance and sense of space) without directly comparing the two IEM rigs.

Also surprising, in that the **** cost a little over 1/2 what I paid for the BK50's.

When carrying an amp is inconvenient or impractical, I would highly recommend the BK50's, they are very very nice.

If you can carry an amp and are willing to put up with the **** "hard to get inserted just right" situation, and enjoy a "Large Hall" presentation, then the **** 4in 1's (coupled to the Cayin C5 amp) is hard to beat. A real bargain, and a delight to listen to. 


Cheers!



.


----------



## bneundh

Can anyone reccomend me the best dac/amp around 100-150$? Thanks


----------



## 1clearhead

jazzvinyl said:


> I had a chance tonight to compare the Magaosi BK50 to the **** 4in 1 (with Cayin C5 amp)...
> 
> I do like the BK50's, they have a delightful sound, straight out of the headphone jack on my Sony NWZ-A17.
> 
> ...


 

 +1 Yup! ...Same here!


----------



## Holypal

bneundh said:


> Can anyone reccomend me the best dac/amp around 100-150$? Thanks




Not sure what's the best in that price range. But here are some choices: SMSL M6 ($150) for desktop, little dot q+ ($150) tube hybrid, and Xduoo XD-05 for portable.

Schiit Fulla 2.


----------



## Robert Turnbull

nachash said:


> Are there any good cheap chinese iems for airplanes? I don't care if they sound awful, as long as they're really good at isolating. Because currently I'm using a pair of earplugs, but it's kinda boring without music for a long amount of time.
> 
> The only iems that I own currently are the Rock Zircon and KZ ZS3, they both failed.




Check the ele whisper (24hrs ANC) or huwaei AM180 (2hrs) AM185 (hybrid + 8hrs) .. can get them on gearbest i think

EDIT The AM180 has tiny battery life as it was designed to use with the huwaei mate phones.. which would keep it charged via the 3.5mm socket..


----------



## Nachash

vidal said:


> ZS3 would have been my best recommendation with some isolation foams. Beyond that I think ANC would be the next best option.
> 
> I think Huawei do a pair but Bose seem to be the best at cancellation


 
  
  


crabdog said:


> Try the Tennmak Pro or go up a level with the Crazy Cellos.


 
  
  


vidal said:


> Gearbest has a pair of Huawei AM180 at around the £30 mark


 

 Thanks, what's the ANC (edit: of course... active noise cancellation)? I would prefer something without the active noise cancellation. But if the AM180 is that good I would probably buy it. The isolation on the Tennmak is that good?
  
 The earplugs that I use on the airplane are rated SNR 23 if it matters


----------



## trumpethead

loomisjohnson said:


> Herewith is my review of the Senzer H1 Hi Fidelity.
> 
> These would have wholly escaped my attention but for some fellow obsessive on this forum who noticed that they looked, and claimed specs, virtually identical to the much-praised/hyped, $50 Tennmak Crazy Cello. (Said specs claim a “high resolution” frequency response of 5hz-70khz, which I thought is beyond the range of human hearing but might appeal to dogs).  I was curious enough to contact the seller, who disavowed any knowledge of the Tennmak but praised the Senzer so effusively (and in such good English) that I sprung for the $12 and ordered a pair. Presumably, the “Senzer” moniker was used because “Graydo” might confuse the marketplace.
> 
> ...



Very nice impressions and I agree pretty much 100%, Although you said it much more eloquently than I ever could. I caught then at the 16 dollar price and air am glad I did.Like you stated, Very fun listen with Excellent non bleeding bass and clear, detailed mids and highs..although not exactly audiophile still a great find for the arsenal and they are getting more playtime than many others..but not the A4.Thanks for your comments, they confirm for me what I have been hearing.


----------



## trumpethead

holypal said:


> I have a theory. These Ali stores are in the same group/organization. They have several stores and show us some fake competition.
> 
> Just joking. They did a good job to bring cheap China iems to the world.



Even though you are joking you may be more on point with that theory than you think. I noticed that AK is carrying several items with the manufacture being the"banned seller"..not sure how far the rabbit hole goes down but it is there...


----------



## Robert Turnbull

trumpethead said:


> Even though you are joking you may be more on point with that theory than you think. I noticed that AK is carrying several items with the manufacture being the"banned seller"..not sure how far the rabbit hole goes down but it is there...




They seem to be different.. the banned always posts (to mauritius) via China Post and AK posts via SG post (which i prefer) as i get issues with CN post..


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

A8 vs K3
  
 Brief blurb, as I'm up way past my bedtime because of working very late trying to catch up.  But, while I was working away at the computer, I was doing several hours of listening and going back and forth and then back again.
  
 I keep coming back to the A8 and K3, and it took me quite a bit of listening to be able to verbalize a good comparison.  At times, I thought the K3 was may be better, but more times than that, I thought the A8 was better.  The bass on both is definitely "felt."  The bass is fun and engaging and plays very well to my genre of music; electronic (chillout, melodic progressive, liquid dnb, chillstep, downtempo, etc).  However, I found myself getting a little frustrated with the K3.
  
  The highs, although detailed, are just too elevated.  Consequently, the A8's highs sounded more realistic and natural.  At the same time, the A8 gave me more texture.  The soundstage on the K3 was a little bigger, IMO, but everything else was hard to pick out because of those highs.
  
 Finally, I gave in.  I brought everything from 2K to 8K down about 2 notches.  That's when I found the K3's really shined.  Suddenly, there was that potential giant-killer/giant-competitor that I was hoping for.  The mids came out and showed me their detail, the instrument separation seemed more spacious, and the lows could flex their biceps.  I like them more now, and I can see myself going to them frequently. 
  
 I'm not a particularly high-sensitive person, but these are definitely peaking in that range.  Its not in a way that's only for an audiophile to appreciate, its in a way that is unnatural.  Maybe the K3 isn't consistently so on every unit manufactured (which would be a Quality Control problem), but the ones I have can pierce the skin at times.
  
 The genre makes a big difference though.  With electronic, you've got a lot of high-hats and miscellaneous blips and tweets that reoccur in that range.  When I put something like Skylar Grey on, with more of a hip-hop sound, the highs don't seem to need tweaked as badly.  But, if you've got a lot of highs in your music, be forewarned.  If your music mostly is in the low and mids, the highs, when they appear, may seem fun and refreshing to you.  However, when Skylar Gray sings a "..so much.." in an emotional moment, that 'S' is very sharp.
  
 Alright, so I am going to back off from the long-winded tirade of the K3 highs.  I wish there was a way to permanently adjust a headphone's tuning, because they were just 2db's off in the highs from a phenomenal headphone.  Now its a Ferrari with a big dent in the fender.  Still looks nice and you'd like to take it for a drive, but you still say 'aw, its too bad that dent is there...'  But, if you can EQ just a smidge, then its like taking a plunger and popping that dent right out.
  
 Without the EQ, I'll take the A8.  In fact, I may take the A8 anyway, but counting the EQ in the picture, I'm not so sure.


----------



## MadMusicJunkie

trumpethead said:


> Very nice impressions and I agree pretty much 100%, Although you said it much more eloquently than I ever could. I caught then at the 16 dollar price and air am glad I did.Like you stated, Very fun listen with Excellent non bleeding bass and clear, detailed mids and highs..although not exactly audiophile still a great find for the arsenal and they are getting more playtime than many others..but not the A4.Thanks for your comments, they confirm for me what I have been hearing.


 
 I don't see Senzer H1 headphones on Amazon.  I search Senzer H1 and I get some SE640 or something.... is that the same thing?


----------



## 1clearhead

madmusicjunkie said:


> A8 vs K3
> 
> Brief blurb, as I'm up way past my bedtime because of working very late trying to catch up.  But, while I was working away at the computer, I was doing several hours of listening and going back and forth and then back again.
> 
> ...


 

 +1 Exactly! ....That's why I don't quite placed them ontop. I have the SENDIY M1221 to take over those minor flaws. They play flawlessly!


----------



## 1clearhead

1clearhead said:


> +1 Exactly! ....That's why I don't quite placed them ontop. I have the SENDIY M1221 to take over those minor flaws. They play flawlessly!


 
  
 1. SENDIY M1221
 2. UiiSii Hi-905
  
 Than, I have the MaGaosi k3 coming in third place.


----------



## Vidal

bneundh said:


> Can anyone reccomend me the best dac/amp around 100-150$? Thanks


 
  
 We'd need more info.....
  
 * Portable/Desktop
 * Compatibility
 * What's it going to be used with


----------



## trumpethead

robert turnbull said:


> They seem to be different.. the banned always posts (to mauritius) via China Post and AK posts via SG post (which i prefer) as i get issues with CN post..



I know they are different sellers, however AK is apparently carrying items supposedly manufactured by the"banned seller"...Check AK Ali site, it's not like they are trying to hide it or anything.


----------



## Vidal

madmusicjunkie said:


> I don't see Senzer H1 headphones on Amazon.  I search Senzer H1 and I get some SE640 or something.... is that the same thing?


 
  
 Nope, that's a cheaper model.
  
 Amazon.co.uk and .com had them but looks like .com have sold out


----------



## VinceHill24

madmusicjunkie said:


> A8 vs K3
> 
> Brief blurb, as I'm up way past my bedtime because of working very late trying to catch up.  But, while I was working away at the computer, I was doing several hours of listening and going back and forth and then back again.
> 
> ...


The K3 houses the Knowles BA TWFK30017 so i'm not really surprised with your comment about the high. Probably there's soemething with this "house" TWFK sound that either people love it or hate it i guess.


----------



## SuperMAG

At 1clearhead, i though the memt were the best, how come they are not in first 3 lol.


----------



## TwoPalms

memt is a stepchild. It can not be the first lol


----------



## abhijollyguy

Which A8 you are talking about?


----------



## groucho69

yangian said:


>


 
 Best use of headphones.


----------



## mochill

abhijollyguy said:


> Which A8 you are talking about?


cardas a8


----------



## docentore

After 2 months of waiting I have received my KZ ED-9. Bought them only for the nozles so I can play around on Magaosi K1.
  
 Decided to give them a go. Seriously? This sound from 10$ IEMs? WOW


----------



## Keller1

docentore said:


> After 2 months of waiting I have received my KZ ED-9. Bought them only for the nozles so I can play around on Magaosi K1.
> 
> Decided to give them a go. Seriously? This sound from 10$ IEMs? WOW


 
 Yup. KZs are great.  I liked the ATE. I Love the ZST.

 Gonna give some senfers and tennmaks a try aswell tho.
  
 They've convinced me to order whatever the ZSR is going to be on day0.


----------



## docentore

keller1 said:


> Yup. KZs are great.  I liked the ATE. I Love the ZST.
> 
> Gonna give some senfers and tennmaks a try aswell tho.
> 
> They've convinced me to order whatever the ZSR is going to be on day0.


 
  
 After 30 minutes with my first KZ's ZST are on the top of my list.


----------



## Podster

> After 2 months of waiting I have received my KZ ED-9. Bought them only for the nozles so I can play around on Magaosi K1.
> 
> Decided to give them a go. Seriously? This sound from 10$ IEMs? WOW


 

 LOL, I love when that light comes on. When I got mine I'd say to myself that I had better sounding iem's but not for $10, not even $25. I know some may disagree but IMO the ED9 can hold their own with many an iem at two and three times their price to this day
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus you sure can't beat the $10 Magaosi upgrade as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 And remember that Beatles song and the "ED9....ED9...ED9..."


----------



## Lurk650

MadMusicJunkie, listened to the K3 plenty with my Galaxy S7 which gave a bit more low end and also my Opus #1 which does tend to smooth things out up top. I will do more listening through my Burson Air which is a more neutral DAC but so far I haven't personally heard over extension up top, I'll listen and EQ like you suggested just to see if I can hear the difference. FWIW I believe in using Spiral Dots on mine


----------



## 1clearhead

supermag said:


> At 1clearhead, i though the memt were the best, how come they are not in first 3 lol.


 
  
 I was only comparing my top three "hybrids". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For a 6mm dynamic though, they compete very well against the K3, and the hi-905 and comes mighty close to the M1221. So, no worries.....the X5 can clearly compete with the top 3!
  


twopalms said:


> memt is a stepchild. It can not be the first lol


 
 Haha! That's exactly what they sound like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....the X5 is a force to be reckoned with for a dynamic!


----------



## SuperMAG

ok lol man what are you doing to me, now you are saying the hi-905 that is worth 30usd can be as good as a 200usd product man. how is the the bass, vocals and soundstage against 4in1 and memet of that 905.


----------



## TwinACStacks

LZ A2 Pro review is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a2-pro/reviews/17907
  
 Enjoy.
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

supermag said:


> ok lol man what are you doing to me, now you are saying the hi-905 that is worth 30usd can be as good as a 200usd product man. how is the the bass, vocals and soundstage against 4in1 and memet of that 905.


 
  
 The Hi-905 has the widest and 3D effect sounding hybrid I've ever heard, but tends to have similarities with the 4in1 and K3, sounding harsh or sibilant at times with certain selection of genre's or songs. But details on the Hi-905's are simply the best and can easily go head to head with the Camp Fire Jupiter's, for that matter. Bass is quick and balanced, but than again, the bass for the Hi-905, X5, and M1221 play very close to each other with nice texture and details, while the K3's plays a little thicker with a stronger V-shape sound signature. Vocals are simply the best on the M1221, followed closely with the X5, Hi-905, and K3. The 4in1's vocals are a little less laid back and distant, but yet transparent and enjoyable with the clarity and soundstage they still provide. But, the overall best for many hours of enjoyment without going deaf has to go to the M1221 and the X5.
  
 Hope it wasn't any more confusing than it sounds.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Some unexpected goodies just arrived


----------



## Vidal

b9scrambler said:


> Some unexpected goodies just arrived


 
  
 What are the yellow ones?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Kubite T-001M. They showed up very briefly on Gearbest and sold out the day after I ordered them. There were two models. Same specs, slightly different housings. No idea if they're any good, but they were ~5 CAD. Looked nice and were all wood so why not give it a go?


----------



## Vidal

Just found them on Ali, they do look interesting.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Well, I'll let you know how they are later when I give them a listen


----------



## To.M

Joyroom E107, powerful little things!  It looks like you are in for a lot of audio fun with all the new stuff!


----------



## B9Scrambler

to.m said:


> Joyroom E107, powerful little things!  It looks like you are in for a lot of audio fun with all the new stuff!


 
 Yuppers. My micro-driver thread will finally have some new gear added; Joyroom, B3 Pro II, the Somic, and some more on the way. 
  
 As a side note, those AudioMX's weigh a ton! They're built like a friggin' tank, holy crap.


----------



## Holypal

b9scrambler said:


> Yuppers. My micro-driver thread will finally have some new gear added; Joyroom, B3 Pro II, the Somic, and some more on the way.
> 
> As a side note, those AudioMX's weigh a ton! They're built like a friggin' tank, holy crap. :basshead:




Why micro-drivers?


----------



## RvTrav

The AudioMX headphones look a lot like the Somic MH463 and iFrog Aura.  I have the Auras and they certainly are built like a tank.


----------



## B9Scrambler

holypal said:


> Why micro-drivers?


 
  
 Because I'm a micro-driver fiend. Give the best of both BAs (detail/speed) and DDs (realistic timbre, natural decay, bass) imo. After hearing a number of hybrids, I'm even more sold on them.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/817426/micro-driver-madness-aaw-q-and-byz-k17-added
  


rvtrav said:


> The AudioMX headphones look a lot like the Somic MH463 and iFrog Aura.  I have the Auras and they certainly are built like a tank.


 
  
 I knew about the Somics which was one of the reason why I was so interested in them. Certainly wasn't expecting iFrogz of all companies to sell something like this, but yeah, they look like the same thing. Good on them because I'm liking them so far.
  
 As an update to the three new iems, the Somic is my fave ootb. Can't decide which I like more between the Kubite and Joyroom. They're very close. More listening needed.


----------



## yangian

b9scrambler said:


> Because I'm a micro-driver fiend. Give the best of both BAs (detail/speed) and DDs (realistic timbre, natural decay, bass) imo. After hearing a number of hybrids, I'm even more sold on them.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/817426/micro-driver-madness-aaw-q-and-byz-k17-added


 
  
 I also don't understand why so many people are crazy on hybrids. They sound strange to my ears. I think even single BAs are better than hybrids.
  
 BTW, you cannot miss KEF M200 if you want to collect micro drivers.


----------



## Vidal

yangian said:


> I also don't understand why so many people are crazy on hybrids. They sound strange to my ears. I think even single BAs are better than hybrids.


 
  
 Four of my top five are single DD, in order of preference.
  
 Ty G3
 Einsear T2
 Urbanfun
 Mannhas C190
 Senzer H1
  
 4in1 and ZST aren't far behind though.


----------



## B9Scrambler

yangian said:


> I also don't understand why so many people are crazy on hybrids. They sound strange to my ears. I think even single BAs are better than hybrids.
> 
> BTW, you cannot miss KEF M200 if you want to collect micro drivers.


 
  
 Hybrids combine the best of both driver types. If done right, they can be great. What's not to like about that? 
  
 I would go for the KEF but they've got a 10mm in there which invalidates them from my collection, lol. 6mm and smaller only.


----------



## yangian

b9scrambler said:


> Hybrids combine the best of both driver types. If done right, they can be great. What's not to like about that?
> 
> I would go for the KEF but they've got a 10mm in there which invalidates them from my collection, lol. 6mm and smaller only.


 
  
 Cannot descibe well the feeling. Just different from either pure DDs or BAs. Sound strange to me.


----------



## Vidal

Hybrids seem to be congested to my ears, maybe I need to bump up to the next price bracket though.


----------



## yangian

Well, the reason might be what I had heard (LZ A2 and 4in1) have no crossover. I know A2 has no any crossover. Does anyone know if the 4in1 has crossover? I only notice 6in1 mentions the crossover. Does anyone know what kinds of crossover those kinds of Chinese DIY hybrids use?


----------



## docentore

I on contrary love hybrids since my first one - DN1000.
Since then I had free more, some of them were so so, some are wonderful.
Today received 4in1, quite like them, not as good as K1 which are no1 atm but also good.


----------



## Skullophile

Anyine know of any Chi-fi iems and ear buds that have 2.5 or 3.5mm trrs without Mic.
I have the balanced monk and it's awesome


----------



## Vidal

skullophile said:


> Anyine know of any Chi-fi iems and ear buds that have 2.5 or 3.5mm trrs without Mic.
> I have the balanced monk and it's awesome


 
  
 What balanced source are you using? Out of curiosity 
  
 I haven't seen other balanced IEMs but any MMCX earphone could be used with a balanced cable that way the world is your oyster.


----------



## DBaldock9

skullophile said:


> Anyine know of any Chi-fi iems and ear buds that have 2.5 or 3.5mm trrs without Mic.
> I have the balanced monk and it's awesome


 

 The Venture Electronics Earbuds are the first units I've seen on AliExpress, which have fixed (tethered) balanced cables.
 I've just ordered the VE Asura 2.0 (2.5TRRS) and VE Monk Plus (2.5TRRS), and will be receiving them after the Chinese New Years Holiday break, when the vendors resume shipping.
  
 Any other balanced units I've seen, are either Headphones, Earphones, or Earbuds that have removable cables - allowing a balanced cable to be attached.
 Two other Earbuds I have (**** PT15), or have ordered (Daik DK-Song), use MMCX connectors - so any of the the three balanced cables I've got can connect them to the balanced output of my Onkyo DP-X1.


----------



## abhijollyguy

vidal said:


> Four of my top five are single DD, in order of preference.
> 
> Ty G3
> Einsear T2
> ...


 
  
 Could you please compare Einsear T2 and Urbanfun?


----------



## Skullophile

vidal said:


> What balanced source are you using? Out of curiosity
> 
> I haven't seen other balanced IEMs but any MMCX earphone could be used with a balanced cable that way the world is your oyster.


I'm using the Aune M1S, I'm spending so much on balanced iem cables it'd be great if they made some iems with stock trrs cables.
Apart from VE that is.


----------



## Skullophile

https://world.taobao.com/item/543049369723.htm?fromSite=main
  
 Who is taking this one for the team?


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> Because I'm a micro-driver fiend. Give the best of both BAs (detail/speed) and DDs (realistic timbre, natural decay, bass) imo. After hearing a number of hybrids, I'm even more sold on them.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/817426/micro-driver-madness-aaw-q-and-byz-k17-added


 
  
 Nice goodies, Scrambler!
  
 I also agree with you....micro-drivers are very competitive and coherent. The MEMT X5 are the most surprising I've ever experienced, by far. And the Joyroom JR-E107 are the first true experience of excellency I've experienced from a 6mm driver for such a cheap price.
 Can we say? -Dawn of a new age....micro-drivers! Cheers!


----------



## bhazard

skullophile said:


> Anyine know of any Chi-fi iems and ear buds that have 2.5 or 3.5mm trrs without Mic.
> I have the balanced monk and it's awesome


 
 The LZ-A4 through a balanced source sounds incredible. It scales well, so the extra oomph and grounding steps the SQ up a small notch.


----------



## Mozu

skullophile said:


> I'm using the Aune M1S


 
 GR07X with the balanced cable through an M1S is godly-sounding.
  
 (Hyperbole aside, it is a genuinely stunning combination.)


----------



## Vidal

skullophile said:


> I'm using the Aune M1S, I'm spending so much on balanced iem cables it'd be great if they made some iems with stock trrs cables.
> Apart from VE that is.


 
  
 If you have one balanced MMCX cable it'll work with any MMCX IEM. Just buy ones without cables, there's loads that are freely available.
  
 I've never seen a IEM with a special balanced version. I'd never retail one either as the number of consumers with a balanced unit would be tiny in comparison to those without. At the moment you're on Betamax whilst everyone else is on VHS.


----------



## smy1

So I haven't been on this thread for awhile, what headphone is everybody talking about for around $20?

I have the 4 in 1, KZ zs3.

Maybe the piano or the vivo ex800?

If I wanted to get the vivio is rillpac store sells legit vivo?


----------



## 1clearhead

smy1 said:


> *So I haven't been on this thread for awhile, what headphone is everybody talking about for around $20?*
> 
> I have the 4 in 1, KZ zs3.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you have a taobao account, try the MEMT X5 with 6mm micro-drivers. ...Can anyone say -lunch for two?
  
 Link(s):
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.16.3O5S1t&id=542656448657&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.3O5S1t&id=541233170440&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail


----------



## smy1

1clearhead said:


> If you have a taobao account, try the MEMT X5 with 6mm micro-drivers. ...Can anyone say -lunch for two?
> 
> Link(s):
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.16.3O5S1t&id=542656448657&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
> ...




Don't have a taobao account.

Went ahead and order the vivo ex800 from "Beteran Hifi Audio store" I heard they were legit sellers.


----------



## 1clearhead

smy1 said:


> Don't have a taobao account.


 
  
 Hopefully, they will start placing them on Aliexpress after the Chinese New Year and Spring Festival.....might have to wait a little. But, they are really worth the wait.
  
 Some people here placed the order through Mr. Mistertao.....they deliver globally.
  
http://www.mistertao.com/beta/search?keyword=memt+x5&cn_keyword=MEMT%2520X5&type=all


----------



## notamethlab

skullophile said:


> Anyine know of any Chi-fi iems and ear buds that have 2.5 or 3.5mm trrs without Mic.
> I have the balanced monk and it's awesome



K's 500, shozy cygnus, shozy bk stardust, and all puresounds version have 2.5 trrs options.


----------



## Lurk650

Connected the K3 to my Burson Air finally, volume I usually have at 45. I did notice the top end quite a bit strident compared to out of my Opus but after turning 2K and up down by 2db it was fixed but sounded a bit veiled and took away from their intended sig, instead I just dropped the volume down to 40 and boom problem solved. Less bright and kept their intended sound. I'm thinking it may not have be the smoothening of the Opus but rather just the sound level.


----------



## peter123

skullophile said:


> Anyine know of any Chi-fi iems and ear buds that have 2.5 or 3.5mm trrs without Mic.
> I have the balanced monk and it's awesome


 
 Hopefully balanced cables will be cheaper and easier to find now that so many sources has balanced outputs. This is the best way to go imo since you can use the same cable with many different IEM's. 
  


bhazard said:


> The LZ-A4 through a balanced source sounds incredible. It scales well, so the extra oomph and grounding steps the SQ up a small notch.


 
  
 Agreed, the A4 are revelaing enough to easily show the difference in different sources. I'm also using my pair balanced these days.


----------



## Vidal

abhijollyguy said:


> Could you please compare Einsear T2 and Urbanfun?


 
  
 If you google the business name you find my 'under construction' review site


----------



## xanlamin

vidal said:


> If you google the business name you find my 'under construction' review site


 
  
 @Vidal, I want to thank you for your recommendations. It does seem that you and I share the same liking for bright earphones. I have recently bought quite a few of them based on your recommendations and they were all superb!


----------



## yangian

M4 on massdrop:
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/advanced-sound-m4-iem?referer=Q623XT


----------



## B9Scrambler

yangian said:


> M4 on massdrop:
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/advanced-sound-m4-iem?referer=Q623XT


 
  
 If that gets down to the 29.99 discount, that's a solid price for a very good earphone.


----------



## yangian

b9scrambler said:


> If that gets down to the 29.99 discount, that's a solid price for a very good earphone.


 
  
 $40 is a steal price. More holographic sound than Havi! Better bass, similar neutral, imaging, better build quality, much more comfortable thank Havi. Much better than those DIY products like LZ, ****.


----------



## crabdog

yangian said:


> $40 is a steal price. More holographic sound than Havi! Better bass, similar neutral, imaging, better build quality, much more comfortable thank Havi. Much better than those DIY products like LZ, ****.


 
 Why do you feel the need to mention LZ every time you talk about the M4? One is a single dynamic and the other a triple driver hybrid. I don't understand your obsession with facing these two off against each other.


----------



## peter123

I thought Advanced was an American company.....


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> I thought Advanced was an American company.....


 
 They are, haha. America is basically China at this point anyway.


----------



## Saoshyant

peter123 said:


> I thought Advanced was an American company.....


 
  
 Their contact info is based out of New York.


----------



## vman

twinacstacks said:


> Just a heads up. Just received yesterday the Advanced Sound M4, as highly touted by Yangian in some earlier posts.
> 
> He is absolutely correct. These are some stellar sounding IEMs. Balanced (mostly) with an emphasis on the Female Vocal Range. (LOVE IT). Quite possibly the best $40 bucks I've spent on an IEM.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Any second/final impressions on this M4?
  
 They're on massdrop and debating if I should get them.


----------



## Saoshyant

@vman Well considering 100 or so people bought a fairly uncomfortably designed Koss earbud for $100, I suspect the M4 price most likely already has hit it's lowest price of $30, and given Twin's recommendation I'd personally try them out without a doubt if I was after a balanced sound sig.


----------



## ozkan

Can you recommend me any good headphones in black and red colors just like JVC HA-S400 Red for my girlfriend? My budget is ~$40

It should be closed and on the ear design. Thank you


----------



## mochill

vidal said:


> Hybrids seem to be congested to my ears, maybe I need to bump up to the next price bracket though.


FIDUE sirius


----------



## Vidal

mochill said:


> FIDUE sirius




Yeah, I suppose I only need one kidney


----------



## B9Scrambler

vidal said:


> Yeah, I suppose I only need one kidney


 
  
 That's the Head-fi spirit!! haha


----------



## Vidal

b9scrambler said:


> That's the Head-fi spirit!! haha




The Headfi Spirit is meths. We've spent all our drink money on the next totl model


----------



## B9Scrambler

vidal said:


> The Headfi Spirit is meths. We've spent all our drink money on the next totl model


 
  
 Totl? Don't you mean about 100,000 budget models?


----------



## smy1

b9scrambler said:


> Totl? Don't you mean about 100,000 budget models?




Or buy a used pair.

Also is there a point of buying the gr07 BE if the vivo ex800 is basically the same thing?


----------



## ayao

smy1 said:


> Or buy a used pair.
> 
> Also is there a point of buying the gr07 BE if the vivo ex800 is basically the same thing?


 
 They're slightly different in terms of tuning; it might be due to the housing. The XE800 is slightly more mid-centric, so when you A/B with the GR07BE you'll think the GR07BE is more extended on both ends with a slightly wider soundstage. You can still tell that they share the same driver, as there are more similarities than differences compared to everything else.
  
 The GR07BE is designed to be worn over the ear, whereas the XE800 isn't (VSD1 style). The XE800's cable also feels very fragile (Apple-style), but ironically I've had a GR07BE fail on me within 6 months (of reasonably light use), while my 2+ year old XE800 (primary sleep IEM) is still running strong.
  
 Having owned the GR07BE, GR07C and 2 pairs of XE800, I would personally go for the Vivo, just because it's around 1/5th the price of the bass edition. I would spend the remaining money on different earphones to experience different sound signatures xD YMMV


----------



## B9Scrambler

smy1 said:


> Or buy a used pair.


 
  
 That's no fun


----------



## smy1

ayao said:


> They're slightly different in terms of tuning; it might be due to the housing. The XE800 is slightly more mid-centric, so when you A/B with the GR07BE you'll think the GR07BE is more extended on both ends with a slightly wider soundstage. You can still tell that they share the same driver, as there are more similarities than differences compared to everything else.
> 
> The GR07BE is designed to be worn over the ear, whereas the XE800 isn't (VSD1 style). The XE800's cable also feels very fragile (Apple-style), but ironically I've had a GR07BE fail on me within 6 months (of reasonably light use), while my 2+ year old XE800 (primary sleep IEM) is still running strong.
> 
> Having owned the GR07BE, GR07C and 2 pairs of XE800, I would personally go for the Vivo, just because it's around 1/5th the price of the bass edition. I would spend the remaining money on different earphones to experience different sound signatures xD YMMV




Beteran Hifi Audio store carries the legit vivo ex800 right?

That's who I bought it from.


----------



## mochill

vidal said:


> b9scrambler said:
> 
> 
> > That's the Head-fi spirit!! haha
> ...


I sold mine for 425


----------



## ayao

smy1 said:


> Beteran Hifi Audio store carries the legit vivo ex800 right?
> 
> That's who I bought it from.


 
 Yep! I ordered my 2nd pair from the Beteran store (11.11 sale, arrived in <2 weeks with the slowest shipping option), and I believe user hakuzen also ordered 2 pairs from the same store.


----------



## smy1

mochill said:


> I sold mine for 425




And I was very close to buying it but didn't have the money 

I Spent it on the Roxanne and the Athena Ade but might spend 1 more on the andromeda or the 846 but not now. Now I need to buy some cheap headphones to satisfy my needs .


----------



## Lurk650

Just in case anybody in the US is looking for an MMCX with mic this one is solid. Got it delivered in one day and got it hooked up to my Moni One. Mainly for use in the car to make calls when driving 

Poyatu MMCX Cable for Shure SE215 SE315 SE425 SE535 Earphones Replacement Cable With Remote Volume Control Microphone for iPhone Samsung Android https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MPZBUQ6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_qBSIybKNN46SD


----------



## DBaldock9

dbaldock9 said:


> I don't have the Tennmak Cello [$50] yet, but of the under-$50 headphones I do have, I like the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 [$34.35] (32Ω, Earphone, Wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable) the best.
> 
> The BK50 has very good low Bass; and instead of being "V-shaped", the Midrange sound is more balanced, rather than recessed or distant; and the Treble is clear and detailed.
> 
> ...


 
 It's apparent that Tennmak has a shipping depot or freight forwarder here in the USA - since the Crazy Cello earphones I ordered 10 days ago, arrived today by USPS in a box from Hebron, Kentucky.
  
 I've got them connected to my iFi Micro iDSD, playing tracks from the album "Out of Time and Country" (24-bit / 176.4-KHz WAV file DVD-ROM) by Susanne Rosenberg (voice), Christophe Deslignes (organetto), Thierry Gomar (percussion), & Jean-Lou Descamps (medieval fiddle, tambura).
  
 For all who have mentioned the Low Bass capabilities of the Crazy Cello - I see what you mean, when listening to the drums on this album.  I'm looking forward to listening to more familiar music in my collection (and getting more Hi Rez albums).


----------



## Saoshyant

lurk650 said:


> Just in case anybody in the US is looking for an MMCX with mic this one is solid. Got it delivered in one day and got it hooked up to my Moni One. Mainly for use in the car to make calls when driving
> 
> Poyatu MMCX Cable for Shure SE215 SE315 SE425 SE535 Earphones Replacement Cable With Remote Volume Control Microphone for iPhone Samsung Android https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MPZBUQ6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_qBSIybKNN46SD


 
  
 Does it use memory wire or pre-formed hooks like the ZS3?


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> Does it use memory wire or pre-formed hooks like the ZS3?




Pre form and cable itself is very pliable, not stiff and doesn't retain memory


----------



## Saoshyant

I'll keep it in mind, thanks.


----------



## 1clearhead

smy1 said:


> Or buy a used pair.
> 
> Also is there a point of buying the gr07 BE if the vivo ex800 is basically the same thing?


 
    Quote:


ayao said:


> They're slightly different in terms of tuning; it might be due to the housing. The XE800 is slightly more mid-centric, so when you A/B with the GR07BE you'll think the GR07BE is more extended on both ends with a slightly wider soundstage. You can still tell that they share the same driver, as there are more similarities than differences compared to everything else.
> 
> The GR07BE is designed to be worn over the ear, whereas the XE800 isn't (VSD1 style). The XE800's cable also feels very fragile (Apple-style), but ironically I've had a GR07BE fail on me within 6 months (of reasonably light use), while *my 2+ year old XE800 (primary sleep IEM) is still running strong.*
> 
> Having owned the GR07BE, GR07C and 2 pairs of XE800, I would personally go for the Vivo, just because it's around 1/5th the price of the bass edition. I would spend the remaining money on different earphones to experience different sound signatures xD YMMV


 
 Go VIVO'S! ....Mines are still going strong as well!


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> I'll keep it in mind, thanks.


 
 as a matter of fact, its the same cable as the Senzer H1 just with a different Mic


----------



## Holypal

Wish everyone a Happy Year of Rooster.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

For those who are celebrating Chinese New Year, Gong Xi Fa Cai!


----------



## chompchomps

新年快乐 to all!


----------



## chompchomps

On another notes, Just received the Magaosi K3's. They sound pretty damn amazing ootb, and im coming from my daily driver the UES. sound stage and imaging are pretty damn good to me! Here are some pictures!


----------



## 1clearhead

chompchomps said:


> On another notes, Just received the Magaosi K3's. They sound pretty damn amazing ootb, and im coming from my daily driver the UES. sound stage and imaging are pretty damn good to me! Here are some pictures!


 
 +1 Nice PIC's!


----------



## Podster

holypal said:


> Wish everyone a Happy Year of Rooster.


 

 Congrats Roosters and to take a line from Dave Matthews........from this "Humble Monkey"


----------



## TwinACStacks

chompchomps said:


> On another notes, Just received the Magaosi K3's. They sound pretty damn amazing ootb, and im coming from my daily driver the UES. sound stage and imaging are pretty damn good to me! Here are some pictures!


 





 Mine are just about completed Burn in at 162 Hours. Had a sneak peek @ 150 Hours. They are even BETTER. They Rival the LZA4, at least to these old ears....
  
 BTW: I have the stock Clear wide bores still on em....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Mine are just about completed Burn in at 162 Hours. Had a sneak peek @ 150 Hours. They are even BETTER. They Rival the LZA4, at least to these old ears....
> 
> BTW: I have the stock Clear wide bores still on em....
> 
> TWIN




I went those stock to Spiral Dots. I think I'll tip roll this weekend though just to be sure I'm set

The largest K3 biflange though work great on the TK12. Need to ask seller if I can get more of them.


----------



## Lurk650

What are some 20+ hour battery life DAPs that are under $100?


----------



## Vidal

lurk650 said:


> What are some 20+ hour battery life DAPs that are under $100?


 
  
 Very difficult to get that information - Penon don't list it for their players and neither do Gearbest. I know as I've looked in the past.
  
 Personally I'd buy the DAP you really want and an external battery. You've got the penalty of carrying a larger battery round all the time and a smaller selection.


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> Very difficult to get that information - Penon don't list it for their players and neither do Gearbest. I know as I've looked in the past.
> 
> Personally I'd buy the DAP you really want and an external battery. You've got the penalty of carrying a larger battery round all the time and a smaller selection.




It's more bc Im going to Korea in April so it's going to be a at least 12hrs, if we get a nonstop but will be even longer travel time if we have to make a layover. I currently have an IPod Classic 6th Gen and it is about 30hrs playtime which is solid but just wondering if there is anything out there that's near that time and might sound a bit better, even though I'm sure plane noise will negate this anyways. 

On that note, I can't wait to try some gear from Korea.


----------



## smy1

lurk650 said:


> It's more bc Im going to Korea in April so it's going to be a at least 12hrs, if we get a nonstop but will be even longer travel time if we have to make a layover. I currently have an IPod Classic 6th Gen and it is about 30hrs playtime which is solid but just wondering if there is anything out there that's near that time and might sound a bit better, even though I'm sure plane noise will negate this anyways.
> 
> On that note, I can't wait to try some gear from Korea.




I got my fidelio x1 when I was over there 2 years ago also quad beat 2 and quad beat 3 at the LG store.


----------



## Vidal

lurk650 said:


> It's more bc Im going to Korea in April so it's going to be a at least 12hrs, if we get a nonstop but will be even longer travel time if we have to make a layover. I currently have an IPod Classic 6th Gen and it is about 30hrs playtime which is solid but just wondering if there is anything out there that's near that time and might sound a bit better, even though I'm sure plane noise will negate this anyways.
> 
> On that note, I can't wait to try some gear from Korea.


 
  
 Would love to go to Korea, not just for the tech stuff. We had a guy come work with us from Samsung and he was so incredibly work focused, I don't think he had much of a life outside. I used to get emails from him at 3am even though he'd adjusted to our time zone.
  
 I assume it's the South not the North. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm now going to correct myself about Penon, some players do have battery life on their website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*XUELIN IHIFI780 8GB - is 15 hours*
*Hisoundaudio NOVA N1 is 23 hours*
*Hisoundaudio NOVA N3 is 20 hours*
*NiNTAUS X10 DSD64 is 60 hours (really!!!!)*


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Mine are just about completed Burn in at 162 Hours. Had a sneak peek @ 150 Hours. They are even BETTER. They Rival the LZA4, at least to these old ears....
> 
> BTW: I have the stock Clear wide bores still on em....
> 
> ...


 

 Nice @TwinACStacks




  
 Stumbled across this odd bird! You think they have a Tubular signature
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10X-Sport-Earphone-Stereo-3-5mm-Anti-Radiation-Earphones-Game-Music-Air-Spring-Duct-Earbus-For/32767786258.html?spm=2114.30010208.3.38.c6eDhS&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10065_10068_10000032_119_10000025_10000029_430_10000028_10060_9999_10062_10056_10055_10000062_10054_301_10059_10099_10000022_10000012_10103_10000015_10102_10096_10000018_10000019_10000056_10000059_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051_10000053_10000007_10000050_10084_10083_10118_10000047_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10115_10037_10033_10032_10000041_10000044_10078_10079_10077_10000038_429_10073_10000035_10121-9999,searchweb201603_2,afswitch_3_afChannel,single_sort_1_default&btsid=0523d030-f171-4f4e-bd7e-e98d30b6c0f7


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> Would love to go to Korea, not just for the tech stuff. We had a guy come work with us from Samsung and he was so incredibly work focused, I don't think he had much of a life outside. I used to get emails from him at 3am even though he'd adjusted to our time zone.
> 
> I assume it's the South not the North.
> 
> ...




Haha yes South, my gfs mom is from Korea so she's paying for a total of 10 of us to go. Farthest I've been from California is Ohio lol

That NiNTAUS display looks like Fiio lol


----------



## smy1

Are you going to land at Atlanta then to Korea?

Because the hartsfield Jackson airport has some k3003 and 846 next to the Korean terminal if you wanna test them out.


----------



## Lurk650

smy1 said:


> Are you going to land at Atlanta then to Korea?
> 
> Because the hartsfield Jackson airport has some k3003 and 846 next to the Korean terminal if you wanna test them out.




We are flying out of San Francisco so doubt we will be heading East haha. We haven't got tickets yet so that's why idk if we are doing a straight flight or a one stopper. 

When in Korea I'm sure we will be going to Seoul so I'm hoping to check out some Campfire Audio gear. Lyra II has been calling my name


----------



## Vidal

lurk650 said:


> Haha yes South, my gfs mom is from Korea so she's paying for a total of 10 of us to go. Farthest I've been from California is Ohio lol
> 
> That NiNTAUS display looks like Fiio lol


 
  
 A work colleague visited the North a couple of years back. He's also been to Chernobyl and the concentration camps of Poland, he's into History and that sort of stuff.
  
  
 I've heard the NiNTAUS is the same software, basically a rip off.


----------



## smy1

lurk650 said:


> We are flying out of San Francisco so doubt we will be heading East haha. We haven't got tickets yet so that's why idk if we are doing a straight flight or a one stopper.
> 
> When in Korea I'm sure we will be going to Seoul so I'm hoping to check out some Campfire Audio gear. Lyra II has been calling my name




Remember to visit lotto world.

You can buy the Quadbeat3 at the LG store, they are very nice iem


----------



## Skullophile

https://world.taobao.com/item/543049369723.htm?fromSite=main
  
 Anyone that speaks chinese as well could translate and give me the gist of the reviews on this iem?
 Do they make 8 driver universals or just 5 drivers per side?
 The user reviews don't translate well with google translate.
 Thanks for any help


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> A work colleague visited the North a couple of years back. He's also been to Chernobyl and the concentration camps of Poland, he's into History and that sort of stuff.
> 
> 
> I've heard the NiNTAUS is the same software, basically a rip off.



They basically just copied the look of the main menu but it's not the same software. I can confirm the battery life but it's closer to 40 hours at a more normal volume.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> They basically just copied the look of the main menu but it's not the same software. I can confirm the battery life but it's closer to 40 hours at a more normal volume.


 
  
 Cool, my bad. That's impressive battery life regardless.


----------



## mochill

lurk650 said:


> What are some 20+ hour battery life DAPs that are under $100?


some Sony should be good


----------



## TwinACStacks

Justin say hi to Emperor Kim for me.

 TWIN


----------



## Podster

Ooh, me too Lurk
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 "Hook'em Horns"


----------



## RvTrav

@1clearhead.  Received my UiiSii Hi-905s yesterday and WOW.  Your description of their sound as clean and clear and well balanced is right on.  I ordered these 2 months ago when very little information about their sound was available.  I was pleased and surprised when I saw you ranked these above the **** 4in1 and Urbanfun, two earphones that I enjoy.   After listening to the Hi-905s I can see why they ended up above these other 2 earphones.  Anyone who found the treble of the **** too bright will probably also find the Hi-905s on the bright side as well.  I personally like the  treble on both the Senfers and UiiSiis.   I find it hard to believe that these are $30 earphones.  Packaging and build quality are both premium.  They even included  a User Manual in English.


----------



## Jbmorrey

So I am considering placing my first order on Aliexpress in the next week or so, I want to get a couple of good quality inexpensive replacement mmcx cables. 1 with the Hardwire built-in for over the ear wear and the other just normal, no need for an inline mic, in fact I prefer them without. Does anyone have some suggestions for me. I am trying to find a good way to avoid bad sellers and understand that the wait time to the US could be a month or so. Any suggestions with a link are appreciated.
  
 Thanks!
 James


----------



## teesui

I've experience with cables from Blanou, banned seller and AK. 
  
 Blanou has some cheap cables, they're a bit meh, imo, but they're cheap.....and serves their purpose. Banned Seller has a better selection. Listings for the LZ cable seems to also be good bang for the buck (bought mine from banned seller, but they're not avail atm), found the same/similar cable  for sale from NiceHCK, but I think some members here have had bad experience with this seller (am not sure). I've heard good things about the Tennmak upgrade cable from the official Tennmak store too.


----------



## yangian

skullophile said:


> https://world.taobao.com/item/543049369723.htm?fromSite=main
> 
> Anyone that speaks chinese as well could translate and give me the gist of the reviews on this iem?
> Do they make 8 driver universals or just 5 drivers per side?
> ...


 
  
 Something ile this: Detailed, no siblant, best bass among BAs, wide soundstage, middle is the best, vocal is very close to the ears, good seperation of instruments and singing.
 The BA drivers seems from a new Chinese company called "Senhear"


----------



## notamethlab

lurk650 said:


> What are some 20+ hour battery life DAPs that are under $100?


 
If you don't mind screenless the walnut v2 has about 24 hours battery life.


----------



## djmakemynight

skullophile said:


> https://world.taobao.com/item/543049369723.htm?fromSite=main
> 
> Anyone that speaks chinese as well could translate and give me the gist of the reviews on this iem?
> Do they make 8 driver universals or just 5 drivers per side?
> ...




They are 5 drivers a side for a total of 10. They also have 3 drivers a side for a total of 6.


----------



## Razornova

lurk650 said:


> What are some 20+ hour battery life DAPs that are under $100?




Benjie X1?


----------



## wastan

lurk650 said:


> What are some 20+ hour battery life DAPs that are under $100?




Can vouch for AGPtEK B3, A12 and Benjie K9 hitting this goal with me giving the slight sound quality edge to the Benjie (note my B3 was an early model, I think there have been changes to subsequent production lots). No personal experience with the FiiO M3 or xduoo X3 (if you don't mind rockbox) both of which might fit if you wanted to recharge with external battery pack. At the top of your price range the AGPtEK H1 is a real cut above the other DAPs on this list that I've heard but you'd need a stout external battery pack because it would probably only get you half way.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> They basically just copied the look of the main menu but it's not the same software. I can confirm the battery life but it's closer to 40 hours at a more normal volume.



Ha I knew you had it



wastan said:


> Can vouch for AGPtEK B3, A12 and Benjie K9 hitting this goal with me giving the slight sound quality edge to the Benjie (note my B3 was an early model, I think there have been changes to subsequent production lots). No personal experience with the FiiO M3 or xduoo X3 (if you don't mind rockbox) both of which might fit if you wanted to recharge with external battery pack. At the top of your price range the AGPtEK H1 is a real cut above the other DAPs on this list that I've heard but you'd need a stout external battery pack because it would probably only get you half way.



Yeah I have the M3. It's decent. Sounds is a bit thin/on the bright side and needs a darker iem to pair well, got my TKH1 on them now. 

I'm thinking I may just stick with the iPod for now


----------



## chompchomps

twinacstacks said:


> Mine are just about completed Burn in at 162 Hours. Had a sneak peek @ 150 Hours. They are even BETTER. They Rival the LZA4, at least to these old ears....
> 
> BTW: I have the stock Clear wide bores still on em....
> 
> TWIN




wow. They are under the burner currently. Cant wait to see how these turn out to be! One of my relatives came over and brought a IE800 let him try these K3's and he was impressed! i found the IE800 can be kinda too clean and treble hitting at times though. 

thought of putting on the spiral tips for the K3's to see if sound can be improved but i guess the clear wide bored would do for now


----------



## Saoshyant

lurk650 said:


> Ha I knew you had it
> Yeah I have the M3. It's decent. Sounds is a bit thin/on the bright side and needs a darker iem to pair well, got my TKH1 on them now.
> 
> I'm thinking I may just stick with the iPod for now




I just recently picked up a cf card, adapter and battery for ipod 5.5 as the price dropped recently, and for not too much I can bring new life to my ancient ipod. Hoping it gets some decent battery life.

More on topic, I was wondering if someone can compare KZ ZST to the Urbanfun hybrid?


----------



## AudioNewbi3

twinacstacks said:


> Mine are just about completed Burn in at 162 Hours. Had a sneak peek @ 150 Hours. They are even BETTER. They Rival the LZA4, at least to these old ears....
> 
> BTW: I have the stock Clear wide bores still on em....
> 
> ...


 
 Magaosi K3 rivaling the LZA4?


----------



## Katsuchi

I can't compete


saoshyant said:


> I just recently picked up a cf card, adapter and battery for ipod 5.5 as the price dropped recently, and for not too much I can bring new life to my ancient ipod. Hoping it gets some decent battery life.
> 
> More on topic, I was wondering if someone can compare KZ ZST to the Urbanfun hybrid?


 
 Well I don't own the KZ ZST, but I do have the KZ Ate and KZ ZS3 and the Urbanfun Hifi's.. They have a different sound.
  
 Personally I prefer earphones that produce an accurate sound, with emphasis on clarity. The Urbanfun Hifi's are extremly clair, (amazing mid's and highs). 
 A good review that describes them well is this one: http://earphoneking.com/urbanfun-hifi-review/
  
 The KZ Ate and ZS3 are more for bassheads, they have a very deep bass. However, there mid's and high's our way lesser than the Urbanfun Hifi's.
  
 Do you have a specific preference for sound? Or some earphones that you like a lot? That can help me provide you more accurate advice.


----------



## Waqar

Guys what are the best bang for your buck iems up to 200 USD, these days? Have not been her for a while so just wondering about it. Cause i want me some fresh new ones


----------



## TwinACStacks

audionewbi3 said:


> Magaosi K3 rivaling the LZA4?


 





 Yes sound wise they are pretty Close. I just wish they had also made the nozzles interchangeable like the K1 or the LZA4. Give them a lot more versatility. I also wish they could be down-cabled like the A4 as  I_ simply dislike _over-ears.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

waqar said:


> Guys what are the best bang for your buck iems up to 200 USD, these days? Have not been her for a while so just wondering about it. Cause i want me some fresh new ones


 





 At slightly under $200 it would be the LZA4. Tremendously versatile with an array of different filters to tailor them to individual EQ preferences, wearable either over ear or down cabled and a removable cable with MCXX connections so you can upgrade cable as well, even go balanced.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Waqar

twinacstacks said:


> At slightly under $200 it would be the LZA4. Tremendously versatile with an array of different filters to tailor them to individual EQ preferences, wearable either over ear or down cabled and a removable cable with MCXX connections so you can upgrade cable as well, even go balanced.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> ...


 

 Nice ill take a closer look at them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

waqar said:


> Nice ill take a closer look at them.


 





 here is a Link. It's a long page, scroll down. great pics.
  
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-Newest-LZ-A3s-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphones-2BA-1DD-Driver-Hybrid-In-Ear-Headset/119089_32768034802.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.DFEDdm
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## VinceHill24

Was experimenting with new tuning nozzle on my Magaosi K1, tried using the red colour nozzle of old KZ-GR and surprisingly it fits. The sound of my K1 seems to open up into a new level with the red nozzle, imaging becomes even much more clearer with even greater resolution & instrument separation and soundstage seems to improve by a bit not just in width but also greater sense of depth, giving me a much more 3D feeling. Lots of micro-details seems to come out to play especially in the midrange and the vocals particularly female vocals sounded sweeter than ever. Just my honest opinion. Though YMMV yet still i'm curious how others with K1 will find it in this combination, probably worth a try if you happen to have KZ-GR with you.


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> Yes sound wise they are pretty Close. I just wish they had also made the nozzles interchangeable like the K1 or the LZA4. Give them a lot more versatility. I also wish they could be down-cabled like the A4 as  I_ simply dislike _over-ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You can put it down-cabled:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-HLSX-MaGaosi-K1-Sanhoo-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-2-BA-Hybrid-3-Unit/1825606_32736973974.html


----------



## chompchomps

Since i've got the K3's, i would really want a pair of A4's for my next purchase! I agree that the mmcx connector gives a pair of earphones a lot of versatility. i prefer a non memory or preformed cable like the ones i got from the UES. 
  
 The satisfying click i get from the K3's is also much welcomed, didnt get the click from my UES the last time.


----------



## 1clearhead

rvtrav said:


> @1clearhead.  Received my UiiSii Hi-905s yesterday and WOW.  Your description of their sound as clean and clear and well balanced is right on.  I ordered these 2 months ago when very little information about their sound was available.  I was pleased and surprised when I saw you ranked these above the **** 4in1 and Urbanfun, two earphones that I enjoy.   After listening to the Hi-905s I can see why they ended up above these other 2 earphones.  Anyone who found the treble of the **** too bright will probably also find the Hi-905s on the bright side as well.  I personally like the  treble on both the Senfers and UiiSiis.   I find it hard to believe that these are $30 earphones.  Packaging and build quality are both premium.  They even included  a User Manual in English.


 
 Glad you liked them! ....The UiiSii Hi-905 in-ear earphones has the best 3D staging I've ever heard by far!


----------



## Lurk650

yangian said:


> You can put it down-cabled:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-HLSX-MaGaosi-K1-Sanhoo-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-And-2-BA-Hybrid-3-Unit/1825606_32736973974.html




He's saying the K3 can't be worn down cable


----------



## AudioNewbi3

twinacstacks said:


> Yes sound wise they are pretty Close. I just wish they had also made the nozzles interchangeable like the K1 or the LZA4. Give them a lot more versatility. I also wish they could be down-cabled like the A4 as  I_ simply dislike _over-ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Can't wait for your full review and comparison of the Magaosi K3 and the LZA4!


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> Glad you liked them! ....The UiiSii Hi-905 in-ear earphones has the best 3D staging I've ever heard by far!


 
  
 I've got pair on order.


----------



## Saoshyant

katsuchi said:


> I can't compete
> Well I don't own the KZ ZST, but I do have the KZ Ate and KZ ZS3 and the Urbanfun Hifi's.. They have a different sound.
> 
> Personally I prefer earphones that produce an accurate sound, with emphasis on clarity. The Urbanfun Hifi's are extremly clair, (amazing mid's and highs).
> ...




My main curiosity is to try out another budget hybrid as I find the ZST enjoyable with a bit of a fun tilt to it. I could also try out the 4in1 so many have bought. And there's a ton of other options. I tried out a couple years back one of the first truly budget hybrids, the Astrotec AX-35, and found it a bit too dull for my tastes, but I've always preferred a fun sound.


----------



## 1clearhead

vidal said:


> I've got pair on order.


 
 OK, drink's on the house!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 ....they're very ergonomic with drop-down cables!


----------



## bhazard

audionewbi3 said:


> Can't wait for your full review and comparison of the Magaosi K3 and the LZA4!


 
 The K3 is close to the A4, but I prefer the A4 overall myself. If either went on sale, it would make the choice much harder.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

bhazard said:


> The K3 is close to the A4, but I prefer the A4 overall myself. If either went on sale, it would make the choice much harder.


 
 I have no idea how much these go for but on Taobao,
  
 The Magaosi K3 are priced at 699RMB whilst the A4 are priced at 1240RMB


----------



## Vidal

bhazard said:


> The K3 is close to the A4, but I prefer the A4 overall myself. If either went on sale, it would make the choice much harder.


 
  
 It's now on Gearbest so I'm waiting to see if they drop their price


----------



## Lurk650

Cello are on Amazon Prime now


----------



## JazzVinyl

S3 and A4, wish I had them all...!

In the meantime, really enjoying the **** 4in 1 fed via line out from Sony NWZ A-17 to Cayin C5 amp...




Cheers, all....


.


----------



## wgrish7

Anyone own the DZAT DF-10, and can compare them to others in the price range? How are they versus the URBANFUN?
 Side rant here: Why does it seem that the audio reviewers, such as AudioBudget just describe the Frequency Response, calling it a review? Literally, if the graph has a spike in the highs, he will say the earphones " can sometimes sound just too sharp". How can I believe one graph, if another on Ali has a way different reading?


----------



## bhazard

audionewbi3 said:


> I have no idea how much these go for but on Taobao,
> 
> The Magaosi K3 are priced at 699RMB whilst the A4 are priced at 1240RMB


 
 K3 is $150 on Aliexpress, so that is a very good price.
  
 The main issue I have with the K3 is the tip dependency. With wide bore biflanges, it is too bright. With Spiral Dots, a bit mid recessed. With foams and spinfits.. very balanced.


----------



## wastan

vidal said:


> It's now on Gearbest so I'm waiting to see if they drop their price


just skimmed and didn't see either on gearbest


----------



## DBaldock9

wgrish7 said:


> Anyone own the DZAT DF-10, and can compare them to others in the price range? How are they versus the URBANFUN?
> Side rant here: Why does it seem that the audio reviewers, such as AudioBudget just describe the Frequency Response, calling it a review? Literally, if the graph has a spike in the highs, he will say the earphones " can sometimes sound just too sharp". How can I believe one graph, if another on Ali has a way different reading?


 
 I've got this group of $15 to $30 earphones / earbuds.
 To compare them, I've been listening to some FLAC files from "_Beyond These Shores_" (1993), by the progressive Celtic rock band, *Iona*, playing without any EQ on on the single-ended output of my Onkyo DP-X1 (digital filter set to Sharp).  My listening space is a quiet apartment, so there's not much noise that earbuds would need to isolate.
  
 1.) **** PT15 - Earbud, 32Ω, 120dB/mW, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic, MMCX cable [$15.00]
 ..... Seems to have a balanced sound, with a good amount of Bass (especially for an earbud), smooth Midrange for the vocals, and clear, detailed Treble.  The sound-stage appears big and open.
 2.) ZhiYin Z2000 - Earphone, 16Ω, 108dB/mW, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic, MMCX cable [$18.79]
 ..... Seems to have a noticeable "V shaped" sound, with slightly boomy Bass and strong Treble, but a bit of a hollow sounding Midrange.  The sound-stage appears smaller & more closed in.
 3.) Kinera BA05 (2016) - Earphone, 12Ω, 103dB/mW, Plastic housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable [$19.59]
 ..... Seems to have a bit of a "V shaped" sound, with elevated Bass and Treble, and the Midrange is recessed.  The sound-stage appears wide, but not as open as the PT15.
 4.) DZAT DF-10 - Earphone, 16Ω, 90dB/mW, Red Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic, Tethered cable [$19.99]
 ..... Seems to have a slight "V shaped" sound, with good Bass impact, Midrange that isn't too recessed, and clear, detailed Treble.  The sound-stage appears wide and fairly deep.
 5.) Tennmak Pro - Earphone, 16Ω, 100dB/mW, Plastic housing, 2x Dynamic, MMCX cable [$22.68]
 ..... Seems to have a bit of a "V shaped" sound, with elevated low & upper-Bass, smooth Midrange, and clear Treble.  The sound-stage appears wide and deep.
 6.) Remax RM-600M - Earphone, 16Ω, 97dB/mW, Metal housing, 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable [$25.19]
 ..... Seems to have a "lite" sound, with less low & mid-Bass, smooth Midrange for the vocals, and clear, detailed Treble.  The sound-stage appears wide and deep.
 7.) **** DT2 IE800 v2 - Earphone, 16Ω, 118dB/mW, Ceramic housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable [$25.62]
 ..... Seems to have a slight "V shaped" sound, with elevated Bass and Treble, and the Midrange is a bit recessed.  The sound-stage appears fairly wide, but not as deep.
 8.) BossHiFi B3 - Earphone, 16Ω, 123dB/mW, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable [$28.49]
 ..... Seems to have a balanced sound, with good Bass impact, smooth Midrange for the vocals, and clear, detailed Treble.  The sound-stage appears wide and deep.
 9.) **** 4in1 (2016) - Earphone, 32Ω, 108dB/mW, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable [$28.86]
 ..... Seems to have a "V Shaped" sound, with elevated Bass & Treble, and recessed Midrange.  The sound-stage appears wide, but not as spacious.
  
 These other two are on order, but I have heard the 1More Piston, which I purchased previously, for my Dad -
 1.) [on order] 1More Piston - Earbud, 32Ω, 98dB/mW, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic, Tethered cable [$17.79]
 2.) [on order] VE Monk Plus (2.5TRRS) - Earbud, 64Ω, 122dB/mW, Plastic housing, 1x Dynamic, Tethered cable [$30.00]
  
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Vidal

wastan said:


> just skimmed and didn't see either on gearbest


 
  
 Not sure if I'm allowed to post a link but they're there: -


----------



## Thomas De Brito

vidal said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to post a link but they're there: -


 can't find it either


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I
  


dbaldock9 said:


> I've got this group of $15 to $30 earphones / earbuds.
> To compare them, I've been listening to some FLAC files from "_Beyond These Shores_" (1993), by the progressive Celtic rock band, *Iona*, playing without any EQ on on the single-ended output of my Onkyo DP-X1 (digital filter set to Sharp).  My listening space is a quiet apartment, so there's not much noise that earbuds would need to isolate.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It is really too bad you didn't list which ones you prefer in order of how you like them.


----------



## Redcarmoose

1More Triple Driver (Model E1001) IEM
The 1More is by far my favorite China import, $89

MrZ Toneking MusicMaker Ting Ear-bud, it's OK but I'm not sure I'm ear-bud material? $69

Mi In-Ear Headphones (Xiaomi Piston 3) IEMs (Two Consecutive Serial Number Pairs)
Piston 3's are the deal of a lifetime! $26 and they are built like tanks. Keep a pair in my pocket like old coins!

Edifier H840 Headphones
Just about perfect sound and amazing for the $40 price!

SOMiC MH438 Headphones
Different and cool, don't like them as much as I used to? $30

JBL M330 Wood IEMs
These are not JBL but some kind of fake maybe. Always like the way they sound, nice construction and great lows. $15

Edifier H285 IEMs (Black) Got sick of these after two weeks, just not enough detail. $20


MEELECTRONICS SX-31 IEMs (Black) An early value IEM which really made a mark way back when. For $9 I would think they still have a special value. Really great quality low end and a perfect fit in the ear. Though they have been surpassed by the QKZ and KZ line in detail now days!


Basic IE200HD IEMs (stock cables) Nice warm and detailed sound. Romantic! $30


Basic IE300HD IEMs (stock cables) I actually like the IE200HD better now after it all, don't know why, maybe like the bass? $40


KZ-ATE Copper Driver IEM (Black) RQ:016NBM 
One of the best deals on this post, I payed a little too much but I love it. Don't like the cable but love the overall sound.$20

QKZ-W1 PRO IEM (Black) The W1 takes a little to get a good fit, also takes a while to like the mid-centric sound. Prices range between $8-$20


QKZ-W1 PRO IEM 2016 Edition (Blue) $8-$20
Every model sounds the same but the new ones have nicer over ear guides.



QKZ-W1 PRO IEM 2016 Edition (Red) $8-$20
You can get two pair and switch the colors around.
Same with new over ear guides 



Remax RM-S1 Pro IEM (Clear Grey) I love the detail and how they wear. $20
Remax RM-S1 IEM (Grey) Like this model more$30



Remax RM610D IEM (Black) Such a special level of detail for what you can get them for. They scale with better equipment too! $10-$17 


Remax RM305M Ear-bud (Grey) I really like these for $10 though other ear-buds have slightly more range. They are built well.


Sony XBA-100 IEM An import not from China but made in Thailand, and designed in Japan, import only. Slightly less bass than some would maybe want but the most detailed on this list so I thought I'd break the China import only rule?

$59 and a single BA housed in pure brass. Amazing!


----------



## DBaldock9

laughmoredaily said:


> It is really too bad you didn't list which ones you prefer in order of how you like them.


 
 Yeah, that list was by price, rather than preference.
 A list by preference (of my current $15 - $30 Earphones / Earbuds) would be -
  
 1.) BossHiFi B3 - slightly warm sound, and great Midrange [$28.49]
 2.) **** PT15 - doesn't have the Bass impact of an in-ear, but good balance, with big sound-stage [$15.00]
 3.) DZAT DF-10 - very good & balanced sound, for under $20 [$19.99]
 4.) Tennmak Pro - sometimes a little too much Bass, but really smooth sound [$22.68]
 5.) **** 4in1 (2016) - good sound, but recessed Midrange [$28.86]
 6.) Kinera BA05 (2016) - good sound, but recessed Midrange [$19.59]
 7.) **** DT2 IE800 v2 - good sound, but recessed Midrange [$25.62]
 8.) Remax RM-600M - not much low Bass, but clear Midrange & Treble [$25.19]
 9.) ZhiYin Z2000 - sound is a little too "V shaped", with hollow Midrange [$18.79]
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## Boost3

*JiangHai DT86* good or bad? Reviews that does not have something  what they can be compared?


----------



## Pastapipo

thomas de brito said:


> can't find it either


 
  
 Here is the link:
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_608997.html?wid=21


----------



## AudioNewbi3

bhazard said:


> K3 is $150 on Aliexpress, so that is a very good price.
> 
> The main issue I have with the K3 is the tip dependency. With wide bore biflanges, it is too bright. With Spiral Dots, a bit mid recessed. With foams and spinfits.. very balanced.


 
 Ah I see I see.
  
 But what would the overall sound sig of the K3 be then? I assume that it is bright and airy correct?


----------



## Skullophile

boost3 said:


> *JiangHai DT86* good or bad? Reviews that does not have something  what they can be compared?


Pretty sure I read a h-fier got them and they were atrocious. Run a search for them in this other thread and you'll see. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs


----------



## Nachash

dbaldock9 said:


> Yeah, that list was by price, rather than preference.
> A list by preference (of my current $15 - $30 Earphones / Earbuds) would be -
> 
> 1.) BossHiFi B3 - slightly warm sound, and great Midrange [$28.49]
> ...


 

 Now I really need to try that B3, considering how I love both the **** and the full-sized Bosshifi B8


----------



## Jimster480

pastapipo said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_608997.html?wid=21


 

 Those look cool, do you have any experience with them or how they stack up against 1More Triple driver?


----------



## notamethlab

jimster480 said:


> Those look cool, do you have any experience with them or how they stack up against 1More Triple driver?



Lz A4 check the thread, it's pretty safe to say they're a big upgrade from the triple drivers. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/812329/lz-a4-impressions-and-discussion-thread


----------



## notamethlab

dbaldock9 said:


> Yeah, that list was by price, rather than preference.
> A list by preference (of my current $15 - $30 Earphones / Earbuds) would be -
> 
> 1.) BossHiFi B3 - slightly warm sound, and great Midrange [$28.49]
> ...




I'm curious about the B3 which version of them do you have?


----------



## DBaldock9

notamethlab said:


> I'm curious about the B3 which version of them do you have?


 
 I have the B3 with the brown cable.


----------



## Radog

after A LONG BURN IN THE DT86 JUST STARTED TO SOUND GOOD, THE BASS WAS NONEXISTENT BUT AS THEY BURNT IN THEY ARE NOW SOUNDING PRETTY GOOD


----------



## audio123

radog said:


> after A LONG BURN IN THE DT86 JUST STARTED TO SOUND GOOD, THE BASS WAS NONEXISTENT BUT AS THEY BURNT IN THEY ARE NOW SOUNDING PRETTY GOOD


they sound bad. Had mine burn in for 500 hours already.


----------



## smy1

What is your guys opinion on the zst? I am hearing mixed reviews about it.


----------



## trivium911

smy1 said:


> What is your guys opinion on the zst? I am hearing mixed reviews about it.




I use them at the gym mainly for metal and metalcore, they are actually decent for the money but can be a bit sibilant with some tracks. They have a pretty nuetral and balanced sound i would say, the bass is pretty quick and is engaging for metal. I have a few different pairs like mee electronics a151p, polk nue voe, and a few cheaper ones but i prefer the zst's, and for the price you cant beat them. My only gripe is they tend to itch my inner eal canal, but it also could be from my pre-workout supplement powder which is a known side effect of beta alanine.


----------



## weedophile

smy1 said:


> What is your guys opinion on the zst? I am hearing mixed reviews about it.


 
 Have one, doesnt seem to match well with my Walnut, however with the Benjie S5 they sound really awesome. On Zishan DSD it doesnt sound as good, is decent but the sound sig is boring.
  
 Not too sure why (maybe hybrid drivers causing the issue??) but overall i would say the sound stage is pretty wide, with emphasized bass and good trebles. However i am still disappointed with its compatibility issues.


----------



## Vidal

smy1 said:


> What is your guys opinion on the zst? I am hearing mixed reviews about it.


 
  
 Great headphone for the money they're amazing value. If you're treble sensitive then look at something like the BD005 which has a less treble intense sound signature


----------



## MAntunes

Hi guys!
 In your opinion which will be best early 2017 hybrids? I love my Crazy Cello, but I would like to try something different.
 The **** 6in1 and the KZ ZSR seem promissing, but we have almost no information about them..


----------



## Vidal

mantunes said:


> Hi guys!
> In your opinion which will be best early 2017 hybrids? I love my Crazy Cello, but I would like to try something different.
> The **** 6in1 and the KZ ZSR seem promissing, but we have almost no information about them..


 
  
  
 I won't be jumping in early on either of those, problems with the initial KZ ZST and DT2+ have put me off being an early adopter. Even if they drop onto Ali later this week I think you'll be 4 weeks away from getting a definitive view on whether these are going to be the next big things.


----------



## edwardlo

bhazard said:


> The K3 is close to the A4, but I prefer the A4 overall myself. If either went on sale, it would make the choice much harder.


 
  
 I am in a dilemma about buying A4 or K3 as K3 is about 40% cheaper than A4 in taobao.
 Is it a better choice to buy K3 rather than A4 for the cost-performance according to your review?


----------



## Cinder

I took the plunge and dropped my money on a Rose Cappuccino Mk. II. Here's me review!
  

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/rose-cappuccino-mk-ii/reviews/17931


----------



## Jimster480

cinder said:


> I took the plunge and dropped my money on a Rose Cappuccino Mk. II. Here's me review!
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/rose-cappuccino-mk-ii/reviews/17931


 
  
 Thats alot of money for a basshead IEM.


----------



## MAntunes

vidal said:


> I won't be jumping in early on either of those, problems with the initial KZ ZST and DT2+ have put me off being an early adopter. Even if they drop onto Ali later this week I think you'll be 4 weeks away from getting a definitive view on whether these are going to be the next big things.


 
 Yes, neither will I. Just want to keep an eye on them.
 Anymore good ones coming out this year?


----------



## Jimster480

mantunes said:


> Yes, neither will I. Just want to keep an eye on them.
> Anymore good ones coming out this year?


 

 1more quad driver's will be available in march


----------



## Cinder

jimster480 said:


> Thats alot of money for a basshead IEM.


 
 Well, it would be if all it were was a bass cannon with no concern for other facets of the sound. The Mk. II preserves the mids are treble while delivering immense amounts of bass. Frankly, I don't think there is another IEM out there that is doing what the Mk. II is. That combined with the excellent ergonomics and well-built cable make it a compelling buy to me.


----------



## MAntunes

I also forgot about the Tennmak Mad Piano!
 Tony said that it comes out in April


----------



## Podster

Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roen

cinder said:


> Well, it would be if all it were was a bass cannon with no concern for other facets of the sound. The Mk. II preserves the mids are treble while delivering immense amounts of bass. Frankly, I don't think there is another IEM out there that is doing what the Mk. II is. That combined with the excellent ergonomics and well-built cable make it a compelling buy to me.


Shockwave III? JVC Triple Dynamic?


----------



## blackbelt730

What is that a pic of?


----------



## Podster

LZ A4


----------



## Cinder

roen said:


> Shockwave III? JVC Triple Dynamic?


 
 I happened to have two people in the hall I live in who have those two exact IEMs: those don't hold a candle. The Shockwave has distortion and smudging and the JVC Triple Dynamic has a bloated mid-bass and lack of upper mid emphasis compared to the Mk. II.


----------



## blackbelt730

What is better, the **** DT2 Plus or the 4 in 1? If not one of those, which is the best ****?


----------



## bhazard

edwardlo said:


> I am in a dilemma about buying A4 or K3 as K3 is about 40% cheaper than A4 in taobao.
> Is it a better choice to buy K3 rather than A4 for the cost-performance according to your review?


 
 Tough choice. I prefer the A4 overall, but for 40% less that K3 is a heck of a bargain.


----------



## teesui

Can't remember who it was that was asking about what "earhook" is in Chinese, but I did some digging and the term when applied to earphone cables is "耳挂" in Chinese.

Hope that helps others too!


----------



## Roen

cinder said:


> I happened to have two people in the hall I live in who have those two exact IEMs: those don't hold a candle. The Shockwave has distortion and smudging and the JVC Triple Dynamic has a bloated mid-bass and lack of upper mid emphasis compared to the Mk. II.




What's your test track for the Shockwave to get distortion?


----------



## TwinACStacks

If your shockwave has distortion either your source is crap or not enough power.

 TWIN


----------



## Cinder

Throne by Bring Me The Horizon via both HifiMan SuperMini and HifiMe Sabre 9018 SPDIF.


----------



## Nachash

What's the ss of the Violincello? And the B3?


----------



## Saoshyant

cinder said:


> Throne by Bring Me The Horizon via both HifiMan SuperMini and HifiMe Sabre 9018 SPDIF.




Well it's not the Supermini. I've had two and it's up to the task.


----------



## TwinACStacks

cinder said:


> Throne by Bring Me The Horizon via both HifiMan SuperMini and HifiMe Sabre 9018 SPDIF.


 






 Hmmm. Sounds like your source is descent. What kind of Files? 44.1K or Hi Res? If the sources aren't it then I would say you have a problem with the SWIII themselves. I play PIPE ORGAN music on them and can't make them distort, either Low or High end.
  
 Just a guess. You may want to ask Jon Parker on the SWIII appreciation thread. He owns them and is also an Audio Engineer.
  








 TWIN


----------



## s4tch

http://s.aliexpress.com/6BfIB3eA 

rock zircon for 9.99, seems like a good deal.


----------



## Vidal

s4tch said:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/6BfIB3eA
> 
> rock zircon for 9.99, seems like a good deal.


 
  
 It's cheap because it doesn't use a named shiping method


----------



## Vidal

Just having a trip down memory lane with a pair of **** UES, I'd forgotten how much I liked these.


----------



## Jimster480

s4tch said:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/6BfIB3eA
> 
> rock zircon for 9.99, seems like a good deal.


 

 idk it doesn't seem that good... The graph is a THD?


----------



## s4tch

vidal said:


> It's cheap because it doesn't use a named shiping method




still the best price i've seen for these so far. placed an order, will report back when it arrives.


----------



## doggiemom

These we're back ordered when I placed my initial order, but I finally got them today. I pulled them out of the foam packing and....... 

Wires came right out on one side.


----------



## B9Scrambler

doggiemom said:


> These we're back ordered when I placed my initial order, but I finally got them today. I pulled them out of the foam packing and.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would be steaming mad if that happened. I feel your pain...


----------



## DBaldock9

doggiemom said:


> These we're back ordered when I placed my initial order, but I finally got them today. I pulled them out of the foam packing and.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yikes!  If the shipping package wasn't damaged, then it's obviously a manufacturing error (didn't quite finish the product, before shipping...).


----------



## doggiemom

b9scrambler said:


> I would be steaming mad if that happened. I feel your pain...



Thank you. <3 I have never opened a dispute with an Ali seller before, but this is pretty bad......... in fairness, since they were back ordered, maybe the manufacturer slouched on the qc, but geez........ there is a little dot on one wire, but otherwise it doesn't look like the wires were even soldered in. :/


----------



## crabdog

doggiemom said:


> Thank you. <3 I have never opened a dispute with an Ali seller before, but this is pretty bad......... in fairness, since they were back ordered, maybe the manufacturer slouched on the qc, but geez........ there is a little dot on one wire, but otherwise it doesn't look like the wires were even soldered in. :/



IIRC those were recalled due to QC problems. Perhaps you got a shady seller who's still selling from the first batch. Or maybe you were just unlucky. Either way I would contact the seller describing the issue and add a photo before I hit the dispute button. They will likely send a replacement.


----------



## alvinlim2010

vidal said:


> I won't be jumping in early on either of those, problems with the initial KZ ZST and DT2+ have put me off being an early adopter. Even if they drop onto Ali later this week I think you'll be 4 weeks away from getting a definitive view on whether these are going to be the next big things.



 


Hi all! Following this, has anyone gotten their hands on the **** 6 in 1, able to share some thoughts and first impressions? I am quite keen, given that I am quite pleased with the 4 in 1.


----------



## notamethlab

alvinlim2010 said:


> vidal said:
> 
> 
> > I won't be jumping in early on either of those, problems with the initial KZ ZST and DT2+ have put me off being an early adopter. Even if they drop onto Ali later this week I think you'll be 4 weeks away from getting a definitive view on whether these are going to be the next big things.
> ...



Very unlikely due to Chinese New Year vacation.


----------



## bontakun77

> Hi all! Following this, has anyone gotten their hands on the **** 6 in 1, able to share some thoughts and first impressions? I am quite keen, given that I am quite pleased with the 4 in 1.


 
  
 I'm quite interested in them too, but weren't these still on pre-order just a while back, I think they haven't even started shipping yet.


----------



## Yobster69

vidal said:


> Just having a trip down memory lane with a pair of **** UES, I'd forgotten how much I liked these.


+1 on this statement. I spent all day yesterday with mine and thouroughly enjoyed them. Though, and this may be an isolated incident, I bought a pair for a colleague in the 11.11 sale last year as he was looking for something other than his ibuds, and when they arrived I tested them and found they had a huge channel imbalance!! Bloody shame, and not expensive enough to start grumbling about, so he went without and I footed the bill seeing as I suggested them


----------



## Podster

yobster69 said:


> +1 on this statement. I spent all day yesterday with mine and thouroughly enjoyed them. Though, and this may be an isolated incident, I bought a pair for a colleague in the 11.11 sale last year as he was looking for something other than his ibuds, and when they arrived I tested them and found they had a huge channel imbalance!! Bloody shame, and not expensive enough to start grumbling about, so he went without and I footed the bill seeing as I suggested them


 

 I've loved mine from day one, try to wear them at least a few hours per week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course as my arsenal increases I find it harder and harder to give all of them fair play time


----------



## Yobster69

podster said:


> I've loved mine from day one, try to wear them at least a few hours per week:wink_face: Of course as my arsenal increases I find it harder and harder to give all of them fair play time:rolleyes:


I didn't realise they even made a clear version. I went for the rosewood look myself


----------



## Podster

yobster69 said:


> I didn't realise they even made a clear version. I went for the rosewood look myself


 

 The original's (not the new s version) came like this as well


----------



## Nachash

Which tips should I get for the ZS3 and Rock Zircons?


----------



## doggiemom

nachash said:


> Which tips should I get for the ZS3 and Rock Zircons?


 

 I like the Spin Fits for the Zircons.  For the KZs I use the starline tips.  They can be purchased on Ali very cheaply.


----------



## yangian

nachash said:


> Which tips should I get for the ZS3 and Rock Zircons?


 
  
 For Rock Zorcon, white tips from UE600 is great. BTW, Benjie S5 is very very good for Zircon.


----------



## crabdog

nachash said:


> Which tips should I get for the ZS3 and Rock Zircons?


 
 Stock Zircon tips are fantastic. I use the large ones on half of my IEMs because they're the biggest ones I have found.


----------



## reimontok

im lookin for a upgrade for rock zircon and einsear t2 (cheap also) if anyone can recommend


----------



## crabdog

reimontok said:


> im lookin for a upgrade for rock zircon and einsear t2 (cheap also) if anyone can recommend



What's your budget?


----------



## Vidal

reimontok said:


> im lookin for a upgrade for rock zircon and einsear t2 (cheap also) if anyone can recommend


 
  
 Whilst it's fairly easy to improve on the Zircons improving on the T2 is a bit of a challenge, for the money they are a really decent pair of earphones.
  
 So along with budget as mentioned it would help if you could tell us what you want to improve on.....


----------



## Jimster480

podster said:


> The original's (not the new s version) came like this as well


 

 What IEM's are those?


----------



## BoomBap08

Hi, guys! I'm currently in the lookout for a beater iem to be paired with my Benjie S5 and Topping NX1A. 

So between the KZ ZST w/ spc cable and VSonic VSD3S, which do you think is better?


----------



## Alex3221

boombap08 said:


> Hi, guys! I'm currently in the lookout for a beater iem to be paired with my Benjie S5 and Topping NX1A.
> 
> So between the KZ ZST w/ spc cable and VSonic VSD3S, which do you think is better?




I had the VSD3 and for my ears and my personal taste is better than Kz on everything, except the Kz's airy soundstage, but sounds really strange at high volume due its boomy bass and hot treble, I have to say VSonic also have a hot treble, but I can stand it.

My humble recommendation: 

For urban genres: 1more Piston 
For classic music, symphonies, jazz and some rock genres/songs: Vivo xe800
For pop music, metal, folk metal and other metal genres: VSonic VSD3.

If you like the balanced sound maybe you should try the Xiaomi Piston 3, but my personal preference is for the VSD3.


----------



## ayao

boombap08 said:


> Hi, guys! I'm currently in the lookout for a beater iem to be paired with my Benjie S5 and Topping NX1A.
> 
> So between the KZ ZST w/ spc cable and VSonic VSD3S, which do you think is better?


 
 I have the VSD3 (non-S) and ZST (stock cable). They're both great IEMs for the money, the ZST being my favourite KZ IEM at the moment, and there are situations where I prefer the VSD3 over my more expensive VSonics. The sound signatures are slightly different, with the ZST being W-shaped (a little hot around 10khz with scooped lower-mids) and the VSD3 having a downward-sloping balanced signature (a little hot around 7khz).
  
 Since you're specifically looking for a "beater" IEM, I gotta warn you that the VSD3's cable design is iffy, assuming you're not referring to the more expensive "revised" version. I warned my friend (drummer) about the cables in advance, and within 2 months the wires were already exposed on his pair, though he was using them as his primary IEM.


----------



## BoomBap08

Ok. Good thing that I asked first. I guess I'll go for the zst since it has a wider, more airy stage than the vsd3. Anyway, thanks, guys! I'll take account of your recommendations.

One more thing, someone I know is selling a used Fidue a65 for just around $15. Y'all think it's a better cop than the zst w/ spc (since both cost the same) or not?


----------



## Nachash

doggiemom said:


> I like the Spin Fits for the Zircons.  For the KZs I use the starline tips.  They can be purchased on Ali very cheaply.



 
Can you link them? I can't find a single thing with those names.
Thanks


----------



## joamlt22

alex3221 said:


> I had the VSD3 and for my ears and my personal taste is better than Kz on everything, except the Kz's airy soundstage, but sounds really strange at high volume due its boomy bass and hot treble, I have to say VSonic also have a hot treble, but I can stand it.
> 
> My humble recommendation:
> 
> ...


 
 I have the VSD3S, GR07(the original Vivo xe800) and 1more Piston.
 And I approve your recommendation.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

yangian said:


> For Rock Zorcon, white tips from UE600 is great. BTW, Benjie S5 is very very good for Zircon.


 
 Thanks for letting us know. I bought a Zircon for the better sound and for the large ear tips so I can use them on other phones (JBL).


----------



## Pastapipo

jimster480 said:


> Those look cool, do you have any experience with them or how they stack up against 1More Triple driver?


 
  
 I do wish I heard the A4, but unfortunately they are out of my student budget. If I did own the funds, I would buy an A4 based on the reviews of the respected reviewers.
 I did audit the 1More Triple driver shortly, and I did enjoy the sound.


----------



## CGrish

Hello Chinese IEM thread, I'd been here previously for a brief amount of time, but I abandoned this thread for a period because I lost interest (and budget....)
  
 I'm back because I'm looking for the best close to neutral/natural sounding IEM at around $100. My max budget is $125. I have heard about the Lz-A4 and plan on saving up for that if no one can suggest anything else cheaper. The Lz-A3 is $95 on Gearbest and that's an amazing deal. Should I take that instead of the A4?
  
 Are there any other IEMs that would be good?


----------



## yangian

cgrish said:


> Hello Chinese IEM thread, I'd been here previously for a brief amount of time, but I abandoned this thread for a period because I lost interest (and budget....)
> 
> I'm back because I'm looking for the best close to neutral/natural sounding IEM at around $100. My max budget is $125. I have heard about the Lz-A4 and plan on saving up for that if no one can suggest anything else cheaper. The Lz-A3 is $95 on Gearbest and that's an amazing deal. Should I take that instead of the A4?
> 
> Are there any other IEMs that would be good?


 
  
 I would suggest yoou to try Urbanfun or **** 4in1 to comapre with your A3 to see if you you need to try A4 further.


----------



## wastan

yangian said:


> I would suggest yoou to try Urbanfun or **** 4in1 to comapre with your A3 to see if you you need to try A4 further.


 

 If it's neutral you're after Urbanfun is the pick.


----------



## Skullophile

cgrish said:


> Hello Chinese IEM thread, I'd been here previously for a brief amount of time, but I abandoned this thread for a period because I lost interest (and budget....)
> 
> I'm back because I'm looking for the best close to neutral/natural sounding IEM at around $100. My max budget is $125. I have heard about the Lz-A4 and plan on saving up for that if no one can suggest anything else cheaper. The Lz-A3 is $95 on Gearbest and that's an amazing deal. Should I take that instead of the A4?
> 
> Are there any other IEMs that would be good?


I'd suggest the Etymotic HF5 or the Hifiman re-zero / re0 / re00
First option more neutral, second option more natural.


----------



## bavinck

cgrish said:


> Hello Chinese IEM thread, I'd been here previously for a brief amount of time, but I abandoned this thread for a period because I lost interest (and budget....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Neutral =/= Natural. A4 is reasonably natural sounding but far from neutral.


----------



## ozkan

I just ordered a JVC HA-S400 RED. I hope I'll like them. Anyone who owns it here?


----------



## yangian

cgrish said:


> Hello Chinese IEM thread, I'd been here previously for a brief amount of time, but I abandoned this thread for a period because I lost interest (and budget....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


If you want neutral/natural, this is also one of the most cost-effective choice:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/advanced-sound-m4-iem


----------



## notamethlab

ozkan said:


> I just ordered a JVC HA-S400 RED. I hope I'll like them. Anyone who owns it here?



I own the S500, very nice set of cans!


----------



## 1clearhead

*MaGaosi K3*
  

  
 Okay, today I’ll be writing a review on the MaGaosi K3. Since the holidays, I probably burned them in for over 150 hours, to say the least. So, I am more than confident that much of its’ sound signature won’t probably change from this point. First, I would like to thank MaGaosi for sending these well-made in-ear earphones in return for a thorough review. Before I start, I would like to say that I have no affiliation and have any business relationship other than the current in-ear earphones he sent me for keeps for an honest review and help our head-fi community to have a clear picture whether they will benefit from the purchase of this product or not from several levels and insights including the sound quality and the quality therein.
  
*PACKAGE:*
  
 The K3 has a pretty good package, but not out of the ordinary; a pair of in-ear earphones, a small accessories package that includes different size ear tips (silicone and foam/comply) with a carry case. One advantage you’ll find is the detachable MMCX wires with your purchase. A plus in its price range!
  
*BUILD QUALITY *&* TUNING:*
  
 The outer case is a strong alloy metal (not plastic, as I first thought), and is proportionally made to be comfortable when worn with the wires wrapped around the ears. These can be used as monitors, outdoors, at the gym, or other related activities. They also come with detachable MMCX wires, for the convenience to be replaced, upgraded, or just change colors for your choice of fashion. These are tuned to sound more of a balanced or mild V-shaped signature and the emphasis going more towards bass and treble.
  


  
*PRICE:*
  
 Currently, the price is going from around $150 to $158 US dollars. While, in China it’s going for around 699 RMB ($102 US dollars). In its price range, I feel the K3 are very competitive and worth much more than its price in general.
  
*About the REVIEW:*
  
 The review will consist of the MaGaosi K3, the K3003 (a DIY by ****), and the **** 4in1 with another unique comparison against the “original K3003i” by AKG, as well. On my review, we’re going to focus on three hybrids. All three are housed in alloy/metal, but carry different sound signatures for the offering. In the end, one might please you, while the other might somewhat disappoint you. But, it’s all about preference, right? We’re talking about the MaGaosi K3 (with default tips), the K3003 (by **** with "reference tuning nozzle" with default tips), and the **** 4in1 (with default tips from their full package offer.
  
*MaGaosi K3* VS *K3003* (DIY by ****) VS ***** 4in1*
  
*BASS:*
  
 The bass on the K3 is just as good and equal to the 4in1, but for some, it might even feel better than the 4in1 with its new graphene drivers, and not just in quality, but for the quantity and the details. I can truly say that the sub-bass and mid-bass sound really solid, linear, and precise with the K3’s new graphene driver technology. It is a true break-through and an A-plus in my listening experience. While, the 4in1 and its beryllium DD’s probably makes a good emphasis of great bass without sacrificing clarity. With the K3003’s titanium based drivers, it carries a lot of weight towards a solid mid-bass to bass signature that at times might be overwhelming for some, but a good DIY by ****, nonetheless. Overall, the K3’s are “a step-up” from the K3003 and 4in1’s in the sense of maintaining richness, texture and a solid bass response.
  
*MIDRANGE:*
  
 The midrange on the K3’s is clear and clean and has a little more in quantity than the 4in1’s. Though, the MIDS on the 4in1’s are more transparent and ambient, but can be harsh or sibilant according to the genre or song selected, and the same can be said for the K3’s at times, as well. The K3003 plays closer to the K3’s, almost even sounding identical at times, due to the fact that they carry the same BA armatures and apparently tuned the same. Finally, one can say that in a professional environment, the K3, for many, is a better choice due to the Knowles 30017 “twin” BA armatures for consistency and precise recording.
  
*TREBLE:*
  
 Details are precise and vivid, but can get slightly splashy, again, according to genre or songs selected, and the same can be said for the K3003’s and 4in1’s. All three earphones do produce similar details only to be divided by the 4in1’s providing just a little more ambient effect do to the beryllium drivers. But, overall, the K3’s plays more in the field of the K3003 (by ****), and even the “original K3003i” by AKG. Though all three do provide exceptional details and clarity at its best!
  
*SOUNDSTAGE:*
  
 The soundstage on both the K3 and 4in1’s are phenomenal in their own way and don’t fall short of a great experience with nice resolution, while with the K3003 (by ****) sounds a little less broaden’, probably due to the fact of its more aggressive bass response in the mid-bass region. Overall, the better soundstage goes to both the K3 for its graphene drivers and the 4in1’s for its beryllium drivers. While, with the K3003’s, it sounds more of a tight, but overly aggressive mid-bass to bass experience that seems to obviously narrow the soundstage field.
  

  
*OTHER COMPARISONS:* --Comparison with the “original K3003i” by AKG:
  
 Now, going head to head with the most famous hybrid –the AKG K3003i, it’s only going to get more interesting. I’ve chosen the “reference tuning nozzle” of the K3003i to review both accordingly. Both are metal, though the K3’s are a lighter alloy. The K3003i’s has tuning nozzles, but the K3’s has detachable wires. MaGaosi seemed to have got the array of balance right! I’ve taken a full month to evaluate both the K3 and the K3003i with a much appreciated barrowed original K3003i from a good friend and headphone store owner coming out of Beijing, China. They both are very similar in sound, but what makes the differences come to no surprise on the ever ageing K3003i and the newer hybrids constantly springing up. The K3 provides ample amount of bass to go really deep without ever bleeding or sounding bloated with the midrange sounding clean and excellent transition with the treble giving the best details possible, and by far the best twin 30017 BA armatures I've heard against many other BA armatures of its caliber. I believe the once sawed-out K3003i's are going to have its hands full with these. The K3 can easily go head-to-head with the K3003i definitely filling-in that blind spot (or dead spot), sort-of-speak, that the K3003i usually encounters while crossing over from dynamic to BA and vice-versa. The bass totally does justice with the new graphene driver technology and Knowles twin BA armature combination that some may see as the giant killer of the K3003i originator.
  
*FINAL ANALYSIS:*
  
 With the comfort, detachable MMCX wires, and twin knowles 30017 plus dynamic driver hybrid to top it off! These are the best hybrid I've heard from MaGaosi's line-up so far! They have a true 3-way sound signature per-side that will astonish even the most dedicated earphone junkie on these merits alone. The comfort level on these is a step above. They seem to cling firmly once mounted on your ears with the ear tips feeling more like a "soft-like gel" than your typical silicone in-ear tips. These are going to be "a force to be reckon with" at their price point, and very competitive to say the least, especially when it comes to sound and comfort. Personally, I truly love these models over anything I've heard by far with a twin Knowles 30017 BA armature!
  
  
*T**hank you note:*
  
 With much competition to be had, I want to thank MaGaosi for their contribution and efforts of sending these to me for an honest review and hope only the best to be the best! This review is according to my preference and ears. Others may differ or be opinionated. So, it’s okay to hear different. That’s what makes us unique, individuals, and human.
  
  
  
 -1clearhead


----------



## Roen

K3 vs. SW III review?


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> *MaGaosi K3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Great review! 
How about imaging, separation, details, soundstage shape (3D presentation) of K3 vs 4in1? Thanks!


----------



## groucho69

skullophile said:


> I'd suggest the Etymotic HF5 or the Hifiman re-zero / re0 / re00
> First option more neutral, second option more natural.


 
 Still burning in my re00 but OOB, great true sound to my ear. Let's see if it signature changes with more time.


----------



## Holypal

1clearhead said:


> *MaGaosi K3*
> 
> Okay, today I’ll be writing a review on the MaGaosi K3. Since the holidays, I probably burned them in for over 150 hours, to say the least. So, I am more than confident that much of its’ sound signature won’t probably change from this point. First, I would like to thank MaGaosi for sending these well-made in-ear earphones in return for a thorough review. Before I start, I would like to say that I have no affiliation and have any business relationship other than the current in-ear earphones he sent me for keeps for an honest review and help our head-fi community to have a clear picture whether they will benefit from the purchase of this product or not from several levels and insights including the sound quality and the quality therein.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for the nice review.
  
 I also wish to see a comparison between MaGaosi K3 and **** 6in1 in the coming month. Because they both use Graphene dynamic drivers. They both use two Knowles BAs and electronic _crossover_ circuit. They even have the same impedance, 32 ohms.
  
 MaGaosi K3: Graphene DD + Knowles 30017 dual BA, impedance: 32 ohm, sensitivity: 100dB
 **** 6in1: Graphene DD + Knowles 26856(full range) + Knowles 30042(high frequency), impedance: 32 ohm, sensitivity: 120dB


----------



## Podster

jimster480 said:


> What IEM's are those?


 

 **** Custom UE


----------



## B9Scrambler

@1clearhead Nice review buddy! Those look like a solid piece.
  
 For those interested, my review of the Audbos DB-02 is up. It's yet another hybrid in that crowded 50-70 USD market. Solid one too.
  
  
          ​  ​ *Click here for review*​


----------



## JazzVinyl

b9scrambler said:


> @1clearhead
> Nice review buddy! Those look like a solid piece.
> 
> For those interested, my review of the Audbos DB-02 is up. It's yet another hybrid in that crowded 50-70 USD market. Solid one too.




These certainly appear to be re-badged Magaosi BK50's...

Even the box looks identical (except for the new name).

.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jazzvinyl said:


> These certainly appear to be re-badged Magaosi BK50's...
> 
> Even the box looks identical (except for the new name).
> 
> .


 
  
 They certainly do. No idea if they sound the same though. The DB-01 also looks like some other models but it's apparently tuned the same as the DB-02. Just visually different.
  
​  
*not my image*​  
 Not uncommon for housings to be shared if companies use the same OEM. Can probably find a ton of examples in this thread, haha.


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> @1clearhead Nice review buddy! Those look like a solid piece.
> 
> For those interested, my review of the Audbos DB-02 is up. It's yet another hybrid in that crowded 50-70 USD market. Solid one too.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, Scrambler.....stayed up half the night for my write-up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm wondering if they are a MaGaosi product, though the BK50's sounds totally different to your review of the DB-02, but nonetheless, great review! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


yangian said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > *MaGaosi K3*
> ...


 
  
 The 4in1's does Imaging slightly better, while separation and details are really close, though the K3 wins in this area. The only difference in soundstage is the ambient-like field that the 4in1 brings, versus the raw and in-your-face presentation the K3 demonstrates. But, they are both better than average. 3D presentation is good, but average to say the least, as well. Personally, the winner in the 3D presentation has to go to the UiiSii Hi-905....no joke!
  


holypal said:


> Thank you for the nice review.
> 
> I also wish to see a comparison between MaGaosi K3 and **** 6in1 in the coming month. Because they both use Graphene dynamic drivers. They both use two Knowles BAs and electronic _crossover_ circuit. They even have the same impedance, 32 ohms.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the specs! Didn't want to add this area 'cause of the different frequencies displayed from different sellers. It's hard to tell whether MaGaosi even got this right.


----------



## bhazard

@1clearhead Try the foam tips on the K3. It tames the harshness and improves the mids. I think you'll like it more.


----------



## doggiemom

nachash said:


> doggiemom said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Spin Fits for the Zircons.  For the KZs I use the starline tips.  They can be purchased on Ali very cheaply.
> ...


 

 I bought the Spin Fits from Penon:
 http://penonaudio.com/SpinFit-CP100-Silicone-Eartips


----------



## doggiemom

crabdog said:


> IIRC those were recalled due to QC problems. Perhaps you got a shady seller who's still selling from the first batch. Or maybe you were just unlucky. Either way I would contact the seller describing the issue and add a photo before I hit the dispute button. They will likely send a replacement.


 

 I received a message back from the seller.  They said that they would replace them if I pay return shipping.  Is this standard practice with Ali sellers in this type of situation?
  
 I paid return shipping to return my EL-8s to Audeze, but in that case it was worth paying the shipping cost compared to replacing...... not sure if it is worth doing it in this case.


----------



## 1clearhead

bhazard said:


> @1clearhead Try the foam tips on the K3. It tames the harshness and improves the mids. I think you'll like it more.


 
  
 Thanks for the tip! ....I'll check them out tonight (meaning Friday night in China).


----------



## crabdog

doggiemom said:


> I received a message back from the seller.  They said that they would replace them if I pay return shipping.  Is this standard practice with Ali sellers in this type of situation?
> 
> I paid return shipping to return my EL-8s to Audeze, but in that case it was worth paying the shipping cost compared to replacing...... not sure if it is worth doing it in this case.


 
 It is standard practice yes but in this case I'm a bit surprised they insist on you sending the originals back since they're obviously defective. Another option might be to ask for a refund instead. If they try to play hardball with you, you could threaten them with a dispute.


----------



## SilentCinema

Who wuda thought I would be listening to my newly purchased Ve monks-plus more than any of my other iems, this addiction is full of surprises. What a clever set of earbuds.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Thanks, Scrambler.....stayed up half the night for my write-up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Thanks! 
I saw your profile and seems UiiSii Hi-905 is very good! Have an impulse to try.
BTW, do you know this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SWING-EC1-Hybrid-Technology-HiFi-Audiophile-In-Ear-Earphones-IEMs/32762651868.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.Ki79j7&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10000032_119_10000025_10000029_430_10000028_10060_9999_10062_10056_10055_10000062_10054_10059_10099_10000022_10000012_10103_10000015_10102_10096_10000018_10000019_10000056_10000059_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051_10000053_10000007_10000050_10084_10083_10118_10000047_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10115_10037_10033_10000041_10000044_10078_10079_10077_10000038_429_10073_10000035_10121-10050_9999,searchweb201603_3,afswitch_2_afChannel,single_sort_1_default&btsid=dc86966e-2040-425c-bdc5-a7c719bd56bb

https://world.taobao.com/item/541817241234.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z3o.7695460.0.0.RP0MDI

Wonder which one is better


----------



## smy1

So I ordered my vivo ex800 from Beteran Hifi audio store around Chinese New Years and they still haven't shipped out yet. They msg me 2 days ago saying it's Chinese New Years and needs 3 days before he ships it out. Is Chinese New Years this long?


----------



## Saoshyant

I believe typically until around the 4th or so is the Holiday period.  I tried ordering a cable from VE a week and a half ago but guess I didn't get the order in before they went on break.  Lee said he'd try to get it shipped out before, but wasn't sure he'd have the time.


----------



## 1clearhead

smy1 said:


> So I ordered my vivo ex800 from Beteran Hifi audio store around Chinese New Years and they still haven't shipped out yet. They msg me 2 days ago saying it's Chinese New Years and needs 3 days before he ships it out. Is Chinese New Years this long?


 
  
 Unfortunately, yes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


yangian said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Scrambler.....stayed up half the night for my write-up!
> ...


 
  
 The Hi-905's are incredibly good with its 3D effect! ...But, those that are sensitive to brightness (like the 4in1's) may want to stay clear. That's why the M1221 still tops my chart for overall value for a hybrid -soundstage, frontal/headstage, 3D, -balance, neutral, flat on all 3 tuning nozzles....I can't find any fault on them. After 100 plus hours on them, they simply got better and better. But, a budget alternative to them and closest to its sound signature would be the 6 mm dynamic IEM, MEMT X5.
  
 About the EC1 hybrid....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been tempted for quite a while to get them....I failed to jump on them back on 11/11 sales.


----------



## VinceHill24

smy1 said:


> So I ordered my vivo ex800 from Beteran Hifi audio store around Chinese New Years and they still haven't shipped out yet. They msg me 2 days ago saying it's Chinese New Years and needs 3 days before he ships it out. Is Chinese New Years this long?


Chinese New Year is supposed to be 15 days long. Yes it is that LONG but most sellers from China start operating on the 4th if not 6th. I've placed a few orders on Taobao and none has been shipped yet, the same should applies to Aliexpress as well.


----------



## smy1

vincehill24 said:


> Chinese New Year is supposed to be 15 days long. Yes it is that LONG but most sellers from China start operating on the 4th if not 6th. I've placed a few orders on Taobao and none has been shipped yet, the same should applies to Aliexpress as well.




I wish our New Years is that long.


----------



## Vidal

I thought I'd share my experience with everyone regarding *Paragon Audo Store* (not a typo)
  
 I bought some 'Silver Plated' MMCX cables from them to use in making my own earbuds. The plan was to remove the MMCX plug and solder to the driver, however the cable is just normal copper not silver plated, blue cable below vs genuine silver plated black.
  
 At first I thought this was just an error in the listing and the seller would sort out, he's now claiming that this is a 'language issue' and silver plated in China means 'no silver at all' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
  
 I thought I'd share this as a warning about the honesty of *Paragon* and a general warning regarding buying 'silver plated' cables from China. I have a list of trusted sellers which I'm happy to share (is not very long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) if anyone is looking. That's what you get for going off piste.


----------



## CoiL

I`ve been warning ppl getting those "silver plated" cables too. Mostly they are not what sellers in AE are claiming to be and just wish to make profit.


----------



## vapman

coil said:


> I`ve been warning ppl getting those "silver plated" cables too. Mostly they are not what sellers in AE are claiming to be and just wish to make profit.




Also the ones who do not post cable specs and say crazy things like 500 core copper on an IEM cable... What is this... 8awg?


----------



## 1clearhead

Yea, we have to be really careful shoppers.


----------



## Saoshyant

It feels like it's getting more difficult to find sellers on Ali you can trust.


----------



## Vidal

saoshyant said:


> It feels like it's getting more difficult to find sellers on Ali you can trust.


 
  
 I buy a lot of gear and I'm willing to take a risk on something that seems good value. What I've learnt is that if it seems to good to be true if often is, most sellers are fine it's just the odd one or two.


----------



## crabdog

vincehill24 said:


> Chinese New Year is supposed to be 15 days long. Yes it is that LONG but most sellers from China start operating on the 4th if not 6th. I've placed a few orders on Taobao and none has been shipped yet, the same should applies to Aliexpress as well.


 
 I placed an order on the 22nd and it was delivered today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But myself, like many others I'm sure are eagerly awaiting the end of the festival.


----------



## Saoshyant

vidal said:


> I buy a lot of gear and I'm willing to take a risk on something that seems good value. What I've learnt is that if it seems to good to be true if often is, most sellers are fine it's just the odd one or two.


 
  
 I'm generally willing to until a seller gives me a reason to be apprehensive about buying from them.  I just need to discover more sellers to try out.


----------



## nihontoman

hey guys, long time no talk. 
  
 I'm very behind on the subject, so I'd like your advise for some IEMs that:

 ​1) are comfortable for tiny ear canals (for my girlfriend)
 2) sound good (good soundstage, separation and frequency response. if it has bass boost, it won't be a minus)
 3) are durable (removable cables are welcome)
 4) are pretty and attractive (for example the KZ ZST colorfuls look good imo)
  
  
 any ideas? thanks in advance


----------



## VinceHill24

crabdog said:


> I placed an order on the 22nd and it was delivered today.    But myself, like many others I'm sure are eagerly awaiting the end of the festival.


That's good! Probably they've already sorted your order before the festival starts. AFAIK all orders placed during CNY are not being sent at all even some of their courier services are not operating including the parcel forwarding service i'm using are closed till the 5th. But very very soon these Chinese seller will get back to work again probably another 2 or 3 days more.


----------



## paomde

you know, i was so excited when i called the post office a week ago that my parcel was already received a week prior. i rushed there at 4pm to beat the 5pm closing time that i forgot to ask if it was ready for pick up. coz why not, it's there, i pick it up already. but noooooo, because the philpost is an understaffed herbivorous dinosaur: the packages received on jan.18 have just been opened today, friday. i want to go back on monday but i'll gird my loins and shoot for tuesday just to be sure it's ALL READY to be handed out.

i'm sorry for complaining here but i'm just so hyped to listen to that kinera bd005. i'm already being tempted by the reviews from the new fiios (tho the ex1 v2 is above my 50$ max for iems). i'm so ready for this, i hope it's worth the slight anxiety of this waiting. 

btw, is the mids on crazy cello recessed? and is it clear and airy despite the bass?


----------



## RvTrav

doggiemom said:


> I received a message back from the seller.  They said that they would replace them if I pay return shipping.  Is this standard practice with Ali sellers in this type of situation?
> 
> I paid return shipping to return my EL-8s to Audeze, but in that case it was worth paying the shipping cost compared to replacing...... not sure if it is worth doing it in this case.


 

 ​I don't know how expensive shipping is from the U.S. but from Canada to China I'm sure the shipping would exceed the cost of a new one.  If you or someone you know is up to trying to repair your earphone, if you search T-Toper on Amazon.com, they are selling the DZAT DT-05 under this name.  There is an excellent diagram showing all the internal parts of the earphone.  Unfortunately this looks far more complicated than most earphones and the wiring is not shown in the diagram.  If the seller will offer a refund probably best option.


----------



## Roen

paomde said:


> you know, i was so excited when i called the post office a week ago that my parcel was already received a week prior. i rushed there at 4pm to beat the 5pm closing time that i forgot to ask if it was ready for pick up. coz why not, it's there, i pick it up already. but noooooo, because the philpost is an understaffed herbivorous dinosaur: the packages received on jan.18 have just been opened today, friday. i want to go back on monday but i'll gird my loins and shoot for tuesday just to be sure it's ALL READY to be handed out.
> 
> i'm sorry for complaining here but i'm just so hyped to listen to that kinera bd005. i'm already being tempted by the reviews from the new fiios (tho the ex1 v2 is above my 50$ max for iems). i'm so ready for this, i hope it's worth the slight anxiety of this waiting.
> 
> btw, is the mids on crazy cello recessed? and is it clear and airy despite the bass?




Mids aren't supposed to be airy.......That's usually the treble range that we talk about, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## paomde

oh sorry, grammar got tangled, and also i'm actually unsure what frequency "airy" is, but from my observations, you are correct coz when i eq down 14khz there's a noticeable decrease in airiness tho i actually called it clarity before i came to head fi. i guess what i'm asking is: despite the cello's bass, are the mids affected? is the treble airy? did i word that right? before head fi, i associated airiness with soundstage..


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Unfortunately, yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I see. Thank you very much for the information!


----------



## Brian Coffey

Are the MEMT X5 listed on Aliexpress yet ?


----------



## 1clearhead

brian coffey said:


> Are the MEMT X5 listed on Aliexpress yet ?


 
  
 I tried searching aliexpress now, but nothing yet. My Chinese friend is trying to convince them to open an aliexpress account, but they have yet to reply to him. Hopefully, they'll open one by the end of February.
  
 ....I'll check with my friend next week again.


----------



## Vidal

there is a seller selling the Memt X3 earbuds, I've asked about the X5


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Now!  Just got the MEMT X5 to my surprise, (Tracking still said they were in China), through Mr. Tao. Ordered them just before The China Holidays. Ended up costing me around $19 all said and done.
  
 Opened the Box, not much inside earphones with Bi Flanges installed and small box with extra flanges in them. The installed pair was the largest and still rather small, but I inserted these tiny things into my ear and JUST as I suspected, (Bi flanges simply don't work with my Ears), they sounded like ANEMIC CRAP!!!!
  
 Okay, making a long story short, I started rolling tips. First try was my trusted wide bore Auvios and they are way too large of diameter for the nozzles. So I tried an almost universal favorite, (the Sony hybrid), in Large and *WOW*..... Sound filled in and if anything this IEM became Bass-Heavy. Okay. I kept rolling and to my surprise they sound _better_ with medium and small bore tips than wide bores. I went back to the Sony's for burn In and put them on the Cooker.
  
 Quite impressive for such a Tiny IEM. Can't wait until I get some hours on them.
  
 GOOD CALL CLEAR.
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

vidal said:


> there is a seller selling the Memt X3 earbuds, I've asked about the X5


 
  
 You mean in Aliexpress?
  


twinacstacks said:


> Hey Now!  Just got the MEMT X5 to my surprise, (Tracking still said they were in China), through Mr. Tao. Ordered them just before The China Holidays. Ended up costing me around $19 all said and done.
> 
> Opened the Box, not much inside earphones with Bi Flanges installed and small box with extra flanges in them. The installed pair was the largest and still rather small, but I inserted these tiny things into my ear and JUST as I suspected, (Bi flanges simply don't work with my Ears), they sounded like ANEMIC CRAP!!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Wow! Great!.....that was pretty fast shipping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, the double-flanges are more like a medium size and fit well in my ears.
 But, I'm glad you're able to the right size and fit from your single flanges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are epic! And WOW can they handle power. For a 6mm, they just get better and better!
  
 Keep us posted after you cook them well......


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> You mean in Aliexpress?


 
  
 Yes, they're not named as Memt but when you look through the listing the packing is shown and it's exactly the same (but X3)
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hot-Sales-X3-1-2M-In-Ear-3-5MM-DIY-Custom-Made-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-Earphone/1393727_32712516608.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.q0Eioa


----------



## doggiemom

rvtrav said:


> ​I don't know how expensive shipping is from the U.S. but from Canada to China I'm sure the shipping would exceed the cost of a new one.  If you or someone you know is up to trying to repair your earphone, if you search T-Toper on Amazon.com, they are selling the DZAT DT-05 under this name.  There is an excellent diagram showing all the internal parts of the earphone.  Unfortunately this looks far more complicated than most earphones and the wiring is not shown in the diagram.  If the seller will offer a refund probably best option.


 

 Thank you for the tip!  I have been known to wield a soldering iron on occasion, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but the casings are going to be hard to get into.  Tried a razor blade, but that didn't work........ at this point it may be a loss, so if the seller won't refund I may just rip 'em apart for curiosity's sake.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks again to you and Crabdog for the advice on dealing with Ali problems.


----------



## weedophile

I managed to get the seller on taobao to refund my Memt purchase. Waiting for good news on AE!


----------



## VinceHill24

doggiemom said:


> Thank you for the tip!  I have been known to wield a soldering iron on occasion,  but the casings are going to be hard to get into.  Tried a razor blade, but that didn't work........ at this point it may be a loss, so if the seller won't refund I may just rip 'em apart for curiosity's sake.  :evil:   Thanks again to you and Crabdog for the advice on dealing with Ali problems.


I've ripped mine apart long ago for the DT-05 though still don't have the mood to find the right driver pairing for it. It may be tricky a bit to rip them apart but in my case i'm using a big pliar and apply force on 1 side of the shell where both connects till it budge then you should be able to separate both by hands. The tricky part is you can't overuse your force or else the whole shell will break.


----------



## TwinACStacks

roen said:


> K3 vs. SW III review?


 





 I can give you a quick one on that. SWIII by a ways, if you happen to have one of the originals. There is some contention that the newer ones have changed somewhat. There is STILL is nothing currently in that >$200 --- <$250 price niche that comes close. Granted, I haven't heard everything, no one else has either I believe. The only problem is that the SWIII is NOT a relaxed listen as I have said from the Outset. Too much Audio information and it would be described as a fairly Bright signature over all. If you want to sit down and listen for 4-5 hours or so, It would be the Magaosi K3 over the SWIII.
  
 It simply depends on if you want Clinical Precision with the Widest sound stage imaginable, or a Little Darker with Vocal Mids (particularly female) that are simply Stellar. Before you ask, Yes. The vocals on all the Magaosi simply slaughter most IEMs out there. It seems to be their "House signature" It is the Same for the K1 and little brother M3. I have all of the IEMs mentioned.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Vidal

vidal said:


> Yes, they're not named as Memt but when you look through the listing the packing is shown and it's exactly the same (but X3)
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hot-Sales-X3-1-2M-In-Ear-3-5MM-DIY-Custom-Made-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-Earphone/1393727_32712516608.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.q0Eioa


 
  
 The guy came back to me and wanted $25 for the X5, I politely declined. He obviously thought there was an opportunity to crank the price up.


----------



## Ahmad313

twinacstacks said:


> I can give you a quick one on that. SWIII by a ways, if you happen to have one of the originals. There is some contention that the newer ones have changed somewhat. There is STILL is nothing currently in that >$200 --- <$250 price niche that comes close. Granted, I haven't heard everything, no one else has either I believe. The only problem is that the SWIII is NOT a relaxed listen as I have said from the Outset. Too much Audio information and it would be described as a fairly Bright signature over all. If you want to sit down and listen for 4-5 hours or so, It would be the Magaosi K3 over the SWIII.
> 
> It simply depends on if you want Clinical Precision with the Widest sound stage imaginable, or a Little Darker with Vocal Mids (particularly female) that are simply Stellar. Before you ask, Yes. The vocals on all the Magaosi simply slaughter most IEMs out there. It seems to be their "House signature" It is the Same for the K1 and little brother M3. I have all of the IEMs mentioned.
> 
> ...



 

Please can you explain bit in details what they made changes in newer version/batch of SW3 and which version is better , new or the old one,? 
and how you describe the vocals on SW3, ???


----------



## CGrish

bavinck said:


> cgrish said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Chinese IEM thread, I'd been here previously for a brief amount of time, but I abandoned this thread for a period because I lost interest (and budget....)
> ...



What's the difference between natural and neutral again?


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

cgrish said:


> What's the difference between natural and neutral again?


 
  
 Neutral is an iem that produces a frequency response that is perceived as flat by the human ear. For example, the Etymotic er4 is an iem that is tuned with this exact purpose. On the other hand, the term natural is used to characterize how close the iem can get to the same sound when it's produced naturally. The frequency response still plays a part in this, since a flat result will produce sound closed to the original, but here you also have to take the time domain into account, like the attack and the decay produced by the transducer at each frequency. For example, balanced armature based phones can sound unnatural even when tuned flat because they can't properly reproduce decay at certain frequencies.
  
 Bass is a special case of this as besides the fr, attack and decay, the listener also feels it through vibrations. The mids you don't have that issue but since mids unlike bass are actually directional you get diffusion due to the space of the listening room that you don't get with an iem. That's why despite the fact neutral oriented iems want to sound flat, they are not actually flat since they attempt to compensate for those phenomena with their frequency response (plus there is the whole anatomy of the human ear to account for as well). The latest reference target for iems is the one designed by Harman International, that bumps the bass by 4 db and the high mids by ~12db.


----------



## 1clearhead

vidal said:


> Yes, they're not named as Memt but when you look through the listing the packing is shown and it's exactly the same (but X3)
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hot-Sales-X3-1-2M-In-Ear-3-5MM-DIY-Custom-Made-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-Earphone/1393727_32712516608.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.q0Eioa


 
  
 Thanks for the aliexpress website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....I heard that the MEMT X3 sounds really good, but I haven't had the chance to check them out, yet.
  


vidal said:


> The guy came back to me and wanted $25 for the X5, I politely declined. He obviously thought there was an opportunity to crank the price up.


 
  
 Yea, that sounds a little fishy, since I know that 'TWIN' got them for under $20 US dollars.


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> sounds a little fishy,


 
  
 Never heard of that sound signature before, splashy treble with lots of


----------



## notamethlab

vidal said:


> I thought I'd share my experience with everyone regarding *Paragon Audo Store* (not a typo)
> 
> I bought some 'Silver Plated' MMCX cables from them to use in making my own earbuds. The plan was to remove the MMCX plug and solder to the driver, however the cable is just normal copper not silver plated, blue cable below vs genuine silver plated black.
> 
> ...



Mind sharing that list please??


----------



## anticute

Been away a while, skimmed through the ~150 pages written since. Which of course means I probably missed stuff.
  
 Anyway, looking to replace my broken Ety's. 
  
 They must have ety level isolation, preferably a pretty flat sound sig with lots of microdetails. I suppose that probably means pure BA. Pretty sensitive to sibilance, so that's a big no-no. Mic would be practical.
  
 Any ideas?


----------



## OZZERO

What are the best 'cheap' IEMs? I saw the KZ ZS3 were about 8 quid on Gearbest. Are these the best for the price? Or are the KZ ATR (cheapest at 5) or ATE (10) better options?


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

ozzero said:


> What are the best 'cheap' IEMs? I saw the KZ ZS3 were about 8 quid on Gearbest. Are these the best for the price? Or are the KZ ATR (cheapest at 5) or ATE (10) better options?


 
  
 If you are looking for something neutral, the XE800 is not only the best 'cheap' iem, it's probably the best sub 100$ iem you can get.


----------



## burgunder

Fostex TE-02 are also neutral and cheap.


----------



## Vidal

skiesofazel said:


> If you are looking for something neutral, the XE800 is not only the best 'cheap' iem, it's probably the best sub 100$ iem you can get.


 
  
 It's good but there are better under $100, in fact I think there are better for less than the XE800.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

vidal said:


> It's good but there are better under $100, in fact I think there are better for less than the XE800.


 
  
 Fair enough, why not recommend them then? I would also be interested in learning about actually neutral iems that are more capable than the XE800 at those price ranges.


----------



## Vidal

skiesofazel said:


> Fair enough, why not recommend them then? I would also be interested in learning about actually neutral iems that are more capable than the XE800 at those price ranges.


 
  
 In relation to *OZZERO's *post as he wasn't specific about being neutral: -
  
 Einsear T2
 Urbanfun Hifi
 Mannhas C190
  
 if you want to go up a bracket in price Ty Hi-Z G3 have great soundstage and are detail masters.


----------



## OZZERO

vidal said:


> In relation to *OZZERO's *post as he wasn't specific about being neutral: -
> 
> Einsear T2
> Urbanfun Hifi
> ...


 
 I listen mainly to dance music so something with some bass is what I am looking for. Which one of those would be suitable?


----------



## Vidal

ozzero said:


> I listen mainly to dance music so something with some bass is what I am looking for. Which one of those would be suitable?


 
  
 If it's for EDM then the XE800 are aren't going to be right for you.
  
 Urbanfun or Einsear would be the best but from that list but also consider Senzer H1 or **** 4in1
  
 You don't say where you are - if you're UK based you can get the Senzer from Amazon next day


----------



## groucho69

vidal said:


> I thought I'd share my experience with everyone regarding *Paragon Audo Store* (not a typo)
> 
> I bought some 'Silver Plated' MMCX cables from them to use in making my own earbuds. The plan was to remove the MMCX plug and solder to the driver, however the cable is just normal copper not silver plated, blue cable below vs genuine silver plated black.
> 
> ...


 
 Having worked for a company that has their connectors made in China I call BS. Big time. They all know what plating is and that explanation is just an attempt to use a shield and not make it right with you. I agree that this is a seller that is duplicitous and is to be avoided.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

I thought the Urbafun had more linear response down low, is it also V-shaped? **** has great bass, with great extension, good slam and ginormous quantity (at least 10db over neutral), but it's a little more expensive than the rest. The treble is also splashy at higher volumes.


----------



## OZZERO

vidal said:


> If it's for EDM then the XE800 are aren't going to be right for you.
> 
> Urbanfun or Einsear would be the best but from that list but also consider Senzer H1 or **** 4in1
> 
> You don't say where you are - if you're UK based you can get the Senzer from Amazon next day


 
 Hmm both are too pricey for me. Yes I'm UK based. 
  
 Is the Einsear T2 better than the KZ KS3, ATE/ATR or Joyroom E109?


----------



## Vidal

ozzero said:


> Hmm both are too pricey for me. Yes I'm UK based.
> 
> Is the Einsear T2 better than the KZ KS3, ATE/ATR or Joyroom E109?


 
  
 In my opinion the T2 is better than any of the ones you list although I've only heard the ATE S out the the many ATE variants.
  
 What's your budget and are you sourcing from China or UK?


----------



## OZZERO

vidal said:


> In my opinion the T2 is better than any of the ones you list although I've only heard the ATE S out the the many ATE variants.
> 
> What's your budget and are you sourcing from China or UK?


 
 Yeah I'll probably purchase from Gearbest or Aliexpress. Looking to spend no more than £10 really.


----------



## kiler

I think the ATE sound better than the ATE S, due to being more mid centric and having a little bit less bass.


----------



## Vidal

ozzero said:


> Yeah I'll probably purchase from Gearbest or Aliexpress. Looking to spend no more than £10 really.


 
  
 That narrows it down a bit really only the Einsear T2 in that bracket. I would have liked to had another listen to confirm my impressions but I've left it at my Dad's house. Honestly thought it was on a par with more expensive earphones. 
  
 I will say I really like the ZS3 as well, it's got a lot of character and enough bass for dance music


----------



## OZZERO

vidal said:


> That narrows it down a bit really only the Einsear T2 in that bracket. I would have liked to had another listen to confirm my impressions but I've left it at my Dad's house. Honestly thought it was on a par with more expensive earphones.
> 
> I will say I really like the ZS3 as well, it's got a lot of character and enough bass for dance music


 
 Do the T2s have a mic? The listing on Ali isn't very clear.


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> @1clearhead
> Try the foam tips on the K3. It tames the harshness and improves the mids. I think you'll like it more.




Yeah for mine Im using Auvio large but with Kombi inner foam. Works great.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

ozzero said:


> Do the T2s have a mic? The listing on Ali isn't very clear.


 
  
 If you want a mic you should also check the LG Quadbeat 3 out. It's a very well tuned iem with a generous bass lift. Just make sure you get an original pair.


----------



## kimD

twopalms said:


> Arrived




Where to buy?


----------



## notamethlab

kimd said:


> Where to buy?


 
 Amazon or AliExpress, they might be sold out on AE though.


----------



## kimD

notamethlab said:


> Amazon or AliExpress, they might be sold out on AE though.




Just try to search from AE , but couldn't found haha


----------



## DaNkO7

ozzero said:


> Do the T2s have a mic? The listing on Ali isn't very clear.




Yes, they have. 
And they sound quite good.


----------



## TwinACStacks

ahmad313 said:


> twinacstacks said:
> 
> 
> > I can give you a quick one on that. SWIII by a ways, if you happen to have one of the originals. There is some contention that the newer ones have changed somewhat. There is STILL is nothing currently in that >$200 --- <$250 price niche that comes close. Granted, I haven't heard everything, no one else has either I believe. The only problem is that the SWIII is NOT a relaxed listen as I have said from the Outset. Too much Audio information and it would be described as a fairly Bright signature over all. If you want to sit down and listen for 4-5 hours or so, It would be the Magaosi K3 over the SWIII.
> ...




Actually no I can't as I don't own the newer version of the SWIII. Apparently, according to the Shockwave thread, the newer version has some sibilance issues that the older version is devoid of. The vocals are quite good but overall the mids are slightly recessed.

 TWIN


----------



## snip3r77

skiesofazel said:


> If you are looking for something neutral, the XE800 is not only the best 'cheap' iem, it's probably the best sub 100$ iem you can get.


I'm tempted with its 11mm Drivers


----------



## snip3r77

My 1more triple Drivers just arrived


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

snip3r77 said:


> I'm tempted with its 11mm Drivers


 
  
 You should be. It's a well tested iem and numbers don't lie.


----------



## voidgarden

Just received my Vivo XE800 and KZ ZST a few days ago. Initial impressions are that the ZSTs are very, very impressive for the price. The XE800s... Not so much. 

Theyre as detailed as everyone says, but to my ears the bass is so lacking that it outweighs its strengths. Highs are decent, but unremarkable. And the soundstage doesn't quite match up to the ZSTs either.

Overall, they're not a bad choice for detailed listeners, but I feel the ZSTs are the runaway winner in this price range.


----------



## chickenmoon

voidgarden said:


> Just received my Vivo XE800 and KZ ZST a few days ago. Initial impressions are that the ZSTs are very, very impressive for the price. The XE800s... Not so much.
> 
> Theyre as detailed as everyone says, but to my ears the bass is so lacking that it outweighs its strengths. Highs are decent, but unremarkable. And the soundstage doesn't quite match up to the ZSTs either.
> 
> Overall, they're not a bad choice for detailed listeners, but I feel the ZSTs are the runaway winner in this price range.




If you want strong & superb bass & crystal clear clarity & detail in all frequencies & big soundstage for even less money you can get the HTC RC E295 (M8/9 version, MPN: 39H00021-00M). I only paid £4 for it on ebay and it's my current favorite using Nokia WH-208 wide bore rubber tips with it.


----------



## Lurk650

chickenmoon said:


> If you want strong & superb bass & crystal clear clarity & detail in all frequencies & big soundstage for even less money you can get the HTC RC E295 (M8/9 version, MPN: 39H00021-00M). I only paid £4 for it on ebay and it's my current favorite using Nokia WH-208 wide bore rubber tips with it.




Lol are you serious? Maybe for $10 and under its good. I couldn't stand them with my M8


----------



## Jimster480

lurk650 said:


> Lol are you serious? Maybe for $10 and under its good. I couldn't stand them with my M8


 

 The new version for the HTC 10 is supposedly much better. I've personally never unpackaged any of the HTC headphones.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

About the only thing the stock ones that came with my HTC M8 were good at was shredding my ears thanks to their sharp edges. So glad that my various pairs of KZ IEM's (and now the Tennmak Pro's) had a much better design to them.


----------



## Jimster480

whitewulfe said:


> About the only thing the stock ones that came with my HTC M8 were good at was shredding my ears thanks to their sharp edges. So glad that my various pairs of KZ IEM's (and now the Tennmak Pro's) had a much better design to them.


 

 But they are earbuds not IEM's?


----------



## Pastapipo

voidgarden said:


> Just received my Vivo XE800 and KZ ZST a few days ago. Initial impressions are that the ZSTs are very, very impressive for the price. The XE800s... Not so much.
> 
> Theyre as detailed as everyone says, but to my ears the bass is so lacking that it outweighs its strengths. Highs are decent, but unremarkable. And the soundstage doesn't quite match up to the ZSTs either.
> 
> Overall, they're not a bad choice for detailed listeners, but I feel the ZSTs are the runaway winner in this price range.




The XE800 is not for everyone. It is somewhat bass light. Fortunately they respond well to a bass boost. Use them with a warm source or EQ them a little,they'll reward you for it. Just don't expect them to become bass monsters.


----------



## chickenmoon

lurk650 said:


> Lol are you serious? Maybe for $10 and under its good. I couldn't stand them with my M8




I know this is going to sound outrageous but it's the first IEM I listen to that gives me, I believe, a glimpse in what a TOTL delivers. The reason for believing this is that besides the significant amount of details and nuances it presents to my ears over my other IEMs is the overall fluidity of the sound it delivers, frankly I lack superlatives to praise it.


----------



## chickenmoon

jimster480 said:


> The new version for the HTC 10 is supposedly much better. I've personally never unpackaged any of the HTC headphones.




Do you mean this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-MAX310-Cochlear-Audio-Bass-Earphone-For-HTC-One-E9-X10-M8-MAX-816-E8-802D/32747088100.html

I am massively tempted grabbing it.


----------



## Jimster480

chickenmoon said:


> I know this is going to sound outrageous but it's the first IEM I listen to that gives me, I believe, a glimpse in what a TOTL delivers. The reason for believing this is that besides the significant amount of details and nuances it presents to my ears over my other IEMs is the overall fluidity of the sound it delivers, frankly I lack superlatives to praise it.


 

 I understand that feeling. I think that many people on this forum may have forgotten it already though.


----------



## Jimster480

chickenmoon said:


> Do you mean this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-MAX310-Cochlear-Audio-Bass-Earphone-For-HTC-One-E9-X10-M8-MAX-816-E8-802D/32747088100.html
> 
> I am massively tempted grabbing it.


 

 Yes that is the one. I wonder if I have a set in my HTC 10 box lol...


----------



## chickenmoon

jimster480 said:


> I understand that feeling. I think that many people on this forum may have forgotten it already though.




Well, I sure like it much more than the Vivo XE800 and Quadbeat 3s which are more "current".


----------



## Jimster480

chickenmoon said:


> Well, I sure like it much more than the Vivo XE800 and Quadbeat 3s which are more "current".


 

 I haven't heard either of those so I can't say.


----------



## Redcarmoose

snip3r77 said:


> My 1more triple Drivers just arrived




Enjoy! I love them, best audio purchase I have made in years.


----------



## Vidal

ozzero said:


> Do the T2s have a mic? The listing on Ali isn't very clear.


 
  yes, they do


----------



## Jimster480

redcarmoose said:


> Enjoy! I love them, best audio purchase I have made in years.



I know I am really loving mine.


----------



## Vidal

chickenmoon said:


> I know this is going to sound outrageous but it's the first IEM I listen to that gives me, I believe, a glimpse in what a TOTL delivers. The reason for believing this is that besides the significant amount of *details and nuances it presents to my ears over my other IEMs is the overall fluidity of the sound it delivers*, frankly I lack superlatives to praise it.


 
  
 So what you're saying is that there is an earphone that was bundled with a fairly popular phone, that delivers to a sound that is near TOTL to your ears?
  
 I would agree that is a pretty outrageous statement considering how many people will have heard that earphone without also thinking it's something special. The HTC was a very popular phone and I'm pretty sure I'll have listened to those very same earphones. I had a phone on trial for a few weeks whilst I tested some apps on them. I honestly don't recall anything special about them.
  
 I wonder how much that line in bold is having on your opinion, have you heard many +£300 earphones. I haven't so I'd never make a comparison like that. The LG you were raving about last time were a distinct disappointment that wouldn't hold a candle to some £10 earphones in terms of clarity and detail never mind a +£300 pair.


----------



## Vidal

jimster480 said:


> I know I am really loving mine.


 
  
 But are the $20 HTCs better than the $100 Triple Drivers?


----------



## BramblexD

Does anyone know if the 'new' ZS3 have any differences? And why they range from $11 to $20 on aliexpress? Which seller would be recommended.


----------



## Vidal

bramblexd said:


> Does anyone know if the 'new' ZS3 have any differences? And why they range from $11 to $20 on aliexpress? Which seller would be recommended.


 
  
 New? As far as I know they're all the same. Price range? Some sellers are overcharging.
  
 My preferred seller isn't on Ali - try Gearbest was around the £7 mark last time I looked


----------



## chickenmoon

vidal said:


> So what you're saying is that there is an earphone that was bundled with a fairly popular phone, that delivers to a sound that is near TOTL to your ears?
> 
> I would agree that is a pretty outrageous statement considering how many people will have heard that earphone without also thinking it's something special. The HTC was a very popular phone and I'm pretty sure I'll have listened to those very same earphones. I had a phone on trial for a few weeks whilst I tested some apps on them. I honestly don't recall anything special about them.
> 
> I wonder how much that line in bold is having on your opinion, have you heard many +£300 earphones. I haven't so I'd never make a comparison like that. The LG you were raving about last time were a distinct disappointment that wouldn't hold a candle to some £10 earphones in terms of clarity and detail never mind a +£300 pair.




The LG I was "raving about" is the Quadbeat 3. I know for a fact that a number of people here totally disagree with your assessment of it. It's a very good IEM IMO. Maybe you got a fake or a dud?

Whereas I actually haven't listened to any TOTL IEM, I've read about about stuff such as liquid mids about TOTLs and that's something I hear/feel with the HTC for example. As for what you've emboldened in my sentence, it's how I feel the HTC compare to my other IEMs, the best (read most expensive) being the well regarded Fidelio S2. Plus I am not claiming the HTC competes with TOTLs, just that *I believe* they offer *a glimpse* in what those deliver.

I bought them on a hunch without particular expectations as I hadn't read anything about them on here. Once I had listened to them for a while and considering how good I think they are I was surprised nobody had "discovered" them on Head-Fi. Looking them up over the broader web sure did yeld a few reviews from people claiming to be audio professionals expressing their amazement at how good those were.

Anyway, as is well known, one man's garbage is another man's treasure. YMMV.


----------



## Vidal

Perhaps temper your descriptions if you've only read about TOTL earphones.
  
 I've read about Aston Martins but I wouldn't be suggesting my MX5 gave a glimpse of what an Aston can offer even if they both have leather interiors and good handling.
  
 The LG were bought from the seller you recommended - average at best, IMO they're no better than Xiaomi Piston Basic which is comparable in price and sound signature.
  
 I'm well aware that it's horses for courses to prove it here's the whathifi review of the M8: -
  
 http://www.whathifi.com/htc/one-m8/review
  
 They said '_......and don’t even bother with the included headphones if you want to make the most from your music – we found them to make the sound thin, hard and bright, with a poorly controlled low end to boot.'_ about the earphones you're praising.
  
 An please note the WhatHiFi guys will have tested a great number of TOTL earphones.


----------



## MAntunes

The sellers on Aliexpress have started shipping their orders!
 Maybe today or tomorrow we'll see some new about the ZSR or the 6in1!


----------



## chickenmoon

vidal said:


> Perhaps temper your descriptions if you've only read about TOTL earphones.
> 
> I've read about Aston Martins but I wouldn't be suggesting my MX5 gave a glimpse of what an Aston can offer even if they both have leather interiors and good handling.
> 
> ...




Look, I feel they are better than everything else I've got and the qualificatives that come to my mind to describe some aspects of the sound are qualitatives I pretty much read only in TOTL threads. Why shouldn't I say so? Because you say so? Because What-HiFi says they are rubbish?

Frankly I am getting a bit tired by your constant confrontational and patronizing tone.


----------



## chickenmoon

mantunes said:


> The sellers on Aliexpress have started shipping their orders!




Yes, my Urbanfun is finally on its way!


----------



## ayao

Is there a difference between the HTC One M8 and M7 earphones? Mine (edit: M7) looks identical to the 39H00014-00M listing on Amazon, whereas the one on whathifi has the mic in a different position (edit: same side as the red button)...
 Mine has a lot of bass and recessed treble (from 8khz to 10khz). In regards to mids, there's a slight bump around 5khz, and a lot of upper-end earphones I've heard (64Audio house sound, Roxanne, TG!334, UE18pro) actually dips around 5khz. However, I certainly don't think it sounds _thin, hard and bright_, so perhaps it's different to the M8 earphones, I don't know.


----------



## chickenmoon

ayao said:


> Is there a difference between the HTC One M8 and M7 earphones? Mine looks identical to the 39H00014-00M listing on Amazon, whereas the one on whathifi has the mic in a different position...
> Mine has a lot of bass and recessed treble (from 8khz to 10khz). In regards to mids, there's a slight bump around 5khz, and a lot of upper-end earphones I've heard (64Audio house sound, Roxanne, TG!334, UE18pro) actually dips around 5khz. However, I certainly don't think it sounds _thin, hard and bright_, so perhaps it's different to the M8 earphones, I don't know.




Yes they are different.

Cosmetically M7 earpieces backplates have no logo and are made of rubber, mic on opposite side than the button while M8/9 backplates are thicker, are made of metal and have a HTC logo, mic on the same side as button.

Soundwise the M8/9 have much more but I feel better bass once toned down and some boost in the highs that's not enough to render them harsh/fatiguing IMO. I prefer the M8/9.

Fitwise I need a shallow fit with M7 otherwise ears gets congested and sound thins out. None of that with the M8/9, any fit goes.


----------



## chickenmoon

Oh and BTW the What HiFi description is quite accurate if having a poor seal, I think the guy just didn't bother to check them out properly. :rolleyes:


----------



## Vidal

chickenmoon said:


> Look, I feel they are better than everything else I've got and the qualificatives that come to my mind to describe some aspects of the sound are qualitatives I pretty much read only in TOTL threads. Why shouldn't I say so? Because you say so? Because What-HiFi says they are rubbish?
> 
> Frankly I am getting a bit tired by your constant confrontational and patronizing tone.


 
  
 I have no problem with you making comparisons against earphones you've actually heard, in fact it's great that someone is actually listening to stuff that's off the beaten track. However, I think making comparisons to stuff you have only read about is irresponsible, other people reading your opinions may make purchasing decisions based upon your hyperbole.
  
 Feel free to block me, if you think my posts are patronising. In the meantime I'll order a pair of the HTC and post my verdict in due course.
  
 I think the guys at WhatHiFi will know enough about earphones to make sure they get a good seal.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

jimster480 said:


> But they are earbuds not IEM's?




Mine came with silicon eartips you insert into your ears, could have sworn that's what the "in ear" part meant. My understanding was earbuds were things like the ones you get with an iPhone. Additionally, it is possible that different markets received different earphones in the packaging since the phones themselves had different internals in some markets. 

Either way, I didn't like the way mine fit, and the cable on my included pair was stupidly short too - it was almost impossible to have them in my ears while my phone was in my pocket.


----------



## CGrish

vidal said:


> I have no problem with you making comparisons against earphones you've actually heard, in fact it's great that someone is actually listening to stuff that's off the beaten track. However, I think making comparisons to stuff you have only read about is irresponsible, other people reading your opinions may make purchasing decisions based upon your hyperbole.
> 
> Feel free to block me, if you think my posts are patronising. In the meantime I'll order a pair of the HTC and post my verdict in due course.
> 
> I think the guys at WhatHiFi will know enough about earphones to make sure they get a good seal.



Maybe I missed a post but I don't think I ever saw him compare his earbuds to any that he didn't own.


----------



## Vidal

cgrish said:


> Maybe I missed a post but I don't think I ever saw him compare his earbuds to any that he didn't own.


 
  
 Quote:


chickenmoon said:


> Whereas I actually haven't listened to any TOTL IEM, I've read about about stuff such as liquid mids about TOTLs and that's something I hear/feel with the HTC for example.


----------



## pranavtripathi

Hello guys,
I'm a bit treble sensitive so prefer smooth yet clear treble with good clean bass. Most of my playlist has vocals so yes that's there too. Which earphones would you suggest in the price range of 30-35 dollars? 
Please advise! 
Thanks.


----------



## Robert Turnbull

My new work setup... enjoying it alot!


----------



## JazzVinyl

pranavtripathi said:


> Hello guys,
> I'm a bit treble sensitive so prefer smooth yet clear treble with good clean bass. Most of my playlist has vocals so yes that's there too. Which earphones would you suggest in the price range of 30-35 dollars?
> Please advise!
> Thanks.




Magaosi BK50

.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

vidal said:


> The LG were bought from the seller you recommended - average at best, IMO they're no better than Xiaomi Piston Basic which is comparable in price and sound signature.


 
  
 Sound preference is subjective, but some things are objective and measurable. That's why we have reference target curves, impulse response and waterfall graphs, etc. The Quadbeat 3 has been measured by multiple different sources, most of them very reliable and not only does it have on of the closest to reference frequency responses for a single dynamic (if you exclude the bass boost), it also does fairly well on the time domain.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slightly off topic, but curious to hear other peoples experiences.
  
 Over the years, I've ordered about 9-10 IEMS from aliexpress, and while 1 or 2 have held up, i find they break very easily.  They never physically break(nothing rips, or falls apart or anything like that) but they do stop working alot quicker than i expect.  I bought The LZ Z03As, which at the time head fi was going nuts over and were being called THE IEM to get, about 10 months ago.  A few days ago i noticed that my right ear was flickering once in awhile.  Today when i plugged them in, the right ear has absolutely no sound.  This has happened to several of my IEMS.  I take really good care of all my electronics to the point where its a bit weird so I dont think I'm using them roughly or anything like that. 
  
 Has anyone else had similar experiences or is it just some bad luck?  I now need to order new IEMs with a mic but I'm a bit gun shy about trying more asian brand stuff.


----------



## Vidal

skiesofazel said:


> Sound preference is subjective, but some things are objective and measurable. That's why we have reference target curves, impulse response and waterfall graphs, etc. The Quadbeat 3 has been measured by multiple different sources, most of them very reliable and not only does it have on of the closest to reference frequency responses for a single dynamic (if you exclude the bass boost), it also does fairly well on the time domain.


 
  
 Have you got a link so I can see what you're talking about? I'd really like to include some measurements to my site to offset some of my subjective thoughts. If I could identify my sweet spot in terms of measurements then it'd help a lot.
  
 I found the LG to lack detail and be tilted towards the low frequencies, they were just too dull to my ears. I felt they didn't have any life to them and compared to what I normally seek out they seemed closed in. Whilst I get that a pair of earphones maybe 'reference', primarily I'm looking to be entertained when I listen to music. The LG failed on that score as they didn't entertain me it was a pretty joyless experience.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

vidal said:


> Have you got a link so I can see what you're talking about? I'd really like to include some measurements to my site to offset some of my subjective thoughts. If I could identify my sweet spot in terms of measurements then it'd help a lot.
> 
> I found the LG to lack detail and be tilted towards the low frequencies, they were just too dull to my ears. I felt they didn't have any life to them and compared to what I normally seek out they seemed closed in. Whilst I get that a pair of earphones maybe 'reference', primarily I'm looking to be entertained when I listen to music. The LG failed on that score as they didn't entertain me it was a pretty joyless experience.


 
  
 The most comprehensive set of measurements for the QB3 was done by *GoldenEars*. The GB3 only has 2 issues, one is that it has slow (or liquid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) lower mids and that it has a bass lift. The AKG version which i own has lowered the bass almost matching the Harman target.
  
 Now i get why you might think that the LG's treble sounds a little dull, but it's a technical marvel for the price. For one thing, it's very hard to do treble as linear and as extended as this. It's also pretty fast for a cheap dynamic. Linear treble may not boost detail retrieval, but it improves timbre and naturalness.
  
 The only reason i consider the XE800 a better iem is that despite the fact it has a more peaky treble, it's close enough to reference (it's in fact closer than either the GR07CE or GR07BE) and it behaves wonderfully in the time domain.


----------



## Vidal

skiesofazel said:


> The most comprehensive set of measurements for the QB3 was done by *GoldenEars*. The GB3 only has 2 issues, one is that it has slow (or liquid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think we have two very different ways of evaluating earphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Technical marvel or not, the LG just didn't do it for me, it made my music sound dull to me so it's not one I'd rate highly.
  
 Thanks for the link, I was aware of GE but hadn't looked at it recently. I can't recall seeing many lower tier Chi-Fi IEMs on there, has that changed recently? I will read up on the measurement stuff, but my opinions will be based solely on the listening experience.


----------



## Jimster480

vidal said:


> But are the $20 HTCs better than the $100 Triple Drivers?


 

 Absolutely not,
 I think the HTC headphones are "ok" (atleast the M8/M7 ones).  I haven't heard the ones from other phones like the 10 and those are supposed to be better.

 The 1More Triple driver is simply amazing and has a great 3D feeling with awesome instrument separation and a wide and expansive soundstage and they sound very flat despite having what some people call a bass boost, but I think it is natural because the Bass is not overbearing.


----------



## Jimster480

whitewulfe said:


> Mine came with silicon eartips you insert into your ears, could have sworn that's what the "in ear" part meant. My understanding was earbuds were things like the ones you get with an iPhone. Additionally, it is possible that different markets received different earphones in the packaging since the phones themselves had different internals in some markets.
> 
> Either way, I didn't like the way mine fit, and the cable on my included pair was stupidly short too - it was almost impossible to have them in my ears while my phone was in my pocket.


 

 Interesting, mine came with an "earbud".


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

vidal said:


> I think we have two very different ways of evaluating earphones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think i've seen one or two KZ iems but i am not 100% sure. As for the technical marvel statement, don't misunderstand me, i actually enjoy the naturalness a linear treble can produce. And while i can see how a certain earphone might not be your cup of tea as far as sound signature goes, i do think that you should try to use as many objective criteria as you can when rating an iem, for the simple reason that in this way your offer the reader a point of reference.


----------



## Jimster480

superluigi said:


> Slightly off topic, but curious to hear other peoples experiences.
> 
> Over the years, I've ordered about 9-10 IEMS from aliexpress, and while 1 or 2 have held up, i find they break very easily.  They never physically break(nothing rips, or falls apart or anything like that) but they do stop working alot quicker than i expect.  I bought The LZ Z03As, which at the time head fi was going nuts over and were being called THE IEM to get, about 10 months ago.  A few days ago i noticed that my right ear was flickering once in awhile.  Today when i plugged them in, the right ear has absolutely no sound.  This has happened to several of my IEMS.  I take really good care of all my electronics to the point where its a bit weird so I dont think I'm using them roughly or anything like that.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar experiences or is it just some bad luck?  I now need to order new IEMs with a mic but I'm a bit gun shy about trying more asian brand stuff.


 
 Yep this is always a problem with chinese products.
 I hope my 1More Triple driver holds up.


----------



## yangian

superluigi said:


> Slightly off topic, but curious to hear other peoples experiences.
> 
> Over the years, I've ordered about 9-10 IEMS from aliexpress, and while 1 or 2 have held up, i find they break very easily.  They never physically break(nothing rips, or falls apart or anything like that) but they do stop working alot quicker than i expect.  I bought The LZ Z03As, which at the time head fi was going nuts over and were being called THE IEM to get, about 10 months ago.  A few days ago i noticed that my right ear was flickering once in awhile.  Today when i plugged them in, the right ear has absolutely no sound.  This has happened to several of my IEMS.  I take really good care of all my electronics to the point where its a bit weird so I dont think I'm using them roughly or anything like that.
> 
> Has anyone else had similar experiences or is it just some bad luck?  I now need to order new IEMs with a mic but I'm a bit gun shy about trying more asian brand stuff.


 
  
 I think it depends on the manufactures. I have several KZs, so far so good. But a couple monoprices (made in China?), MEE M9p, died in a year. A Yinjw IE800 also had some problems of build quality, but still works fine.
 The main issue of Chinese products are not QC I think, but the warranty. Even the company like Xduoo has almost no any warranty! I ever sent a couple emails to their custom service, absolutely no any reply!!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

yangian said:


> The main issue of Chinese products are not QC I think, but the warranty. Even the company like Xduoo has almost no any warranty! I ever sent a couple emails to their custom service, absolutely no any reply!!


 
 Thanks for letting us know. I think I'll skip Xduoo products until they actually have a warranty. However, most electronic products should last a very long time...


----------



## yangian

laughmoredaily said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I think I'll skip Xduoo products until they actually have a warranty. However, most electronic products should last a very long time...


 

 Yeah, Xduoos are one of the most cost-effective brand. I like it. But no custom service literally!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

yangian said:


> Yeah, Xduoos are one of the most cost-effective brand. I like it. But no custom service literally!


 
 I think you may be right about the most cost-effective brand. They seem to have everything most people want, while other brands and models are missing a lot. I.E. Walnut v2, Colorfly C3, etc.


----------



## Jimster480

yangian said:


> I think it depends on the manufactures. I have several KZs, so far so good. But a couple monoprices (made in China?), MEE M9p, died in a year. A Yinjw IE800 also had some problems of build quality, but still works fine.
> The main issue of Chinese products are not QC I think, but the warranty. Even the company like Xduoo has almost no any warranty! I ever sent a couple emails to their custom service, absolutely no any reply!!


 

 Warranty service is useless honestly. Nobody wants to mail their phones to china or wait for a new set to arrive from china.
 I did this in the past with chinese PMP with sick 6 month turnaround times when it broke.
 By the time I get it back its already been replaced, defeating the purpose of the warranty in the first place.
 Warranty only works when it works locally or within a week or two, even then people don't want their things to break so longevity is a major factor.


----------



## yangian

jimster480 said:


> Warranty service is useless honestly. Nobody wants to mail their phones to china or wait for a new set to arrive from china.
> I did this in the past with chinese PMP with sick 6 month turnaround times when it broke.
> By the time I get it back its already been replaced, defeating the purpose of the warranty in the first place.
> Warranty only works when it works locally or within a week or two, even then people don't want their things to break so longevity is a major factor.


 
  
 This is true. But it's one thing that it's inconvenient to use the warranty, and it's another thing that the company does not provide custom service, i.e., when you email them, no one replies or when you call, no one take the phone.


----------



## Jimster480

yangian said:


> This is true. But it's one thing that it's inconvenient to use the warranty, and it's another thing that the company does not provide custom service, i.e., when you email them, no one replies or when you call, no one take the phone.


 

 Well of course you want a company that will support your product in some way, so yes warranty is better than no warranty. But a long lasting product + warranty/support is the best


----------



## WhiteWulfe

jimster480 said:


> Interesting, mine came with an "earbud".


 
  
 Ahhhhh.  We acquired ours about three days before the M9 came to the market from Roger's.  I would take pictures, but both pairs of them died a while back, and until we picked up a few different pairs of KZ earphones a few2 months ago hubby had reverted to using the ones that came with his Galaxy S3, and I was back to my M50X's.
  
 My Tennmak Pro's sure fit under two hoodies a lot better than the M50X's, doubly so if a Thinsulate toque is involved.


----------



## Jimster480

whitewulfe said:


> Ahhhhh.  We acquired ours about three days before the M9 came to the market from Roger's.  I would take pictures, but both pairs of them died a while back, and until we picked up a few different pairs of KZ earphones a few2 months ago hubby had reverted to using the ones that came with his Galaxy S3, and I was back to my M50X's.
> 
> My Tennmak Pro's sure fit under two hoodies a lot better than the M50X's, doubly so if a Thinsulate toque is involved.


 
 its possible that the packaged "accessories" are simply different from market to market and maybe even carrier to carrier.
 That part I am not sure of.


----------



## bontakun77

Hi guys,
  
 I'm looking for a pair of IEMs with good isolation around $50. I really like the sound signature of my monk+ but I can't really use them when travelling to and from work, can anyone recommend me a couple of good ones with similar sound signature?
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## Vidal

bontakun77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a pair of IEMs with good isolation around $50. I really like the sound signature of my monk+ but I can't really use them when travelling to and from work, can anyone recommend me a couple of good ones with similar sound signature?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
  
 Best earphones I've heard for isolation are the KZ ZS3 with Comply foams, they can almost muffle the sound of a very noisy exhaust/road noise etc. in my car. They are the only earphone that's been able to even come close to downing out the MX5
  
 The KZ's though are pretty far away from the Monks in terms of sound signature. The other earphones I'd suggest such as the Ty Hi-Z G3 which has an airy feel like the Monks barely isolates. I'm stuck for suggestions, good luck with your search


----------



## spetrushin

robert turnbull said:


> My new work setup... enjoying it alot!


 
  
Headphones model\brand? 
  
 NVM, found: LZ A4


----------



## Shawn71

bontakun77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a pair of IEMs with good isolation around $50. I really like the sound signature of my monk+ but I can't really use them when travelling to and from work, can anyone recommend me a couple of good ones with similar sound signature?
> 
> Thanks a lot!




Whats your current/past monitors,if any, and which one does/did fit you with good isolation?........


----------



## Jimster480

I had some Wicked Audio jawbreakers but it's a more basshead IEM. But it's cheap with great isolation and comfort.


----------



## bontakun77

shawn71 said:


> Whats your current/past monitors,if any, and which one does/did fit you with good isolation?........


 
 Hi there, thanks for your help!
  
 Currently, I'm using Sony's xba-3, with Sony's foam stuffed silicone tips, those give me good isolation....


----------



## alvinlim2010

spetrushin said:


> Headphones model\brand?
> 
> NVM, found: LZ A4



 


With both red black and front filters? Aimed to give a pump in the lower frequencies! 

I am enjoying my pair too, but slightly struggling with fit (the driver shell is still rather large for me). I tried using the spinfits, but can't get an enough deep insertion. Thus using foam tips, but found it deep to push deeper in as well. 

Any suggestions on good tips to go with it?


----------



## ayao

alvinlim2010 said:


> spetrushin said:
> 
> 
> > Headphones model\brand?
> ...


 
 I think it's either the blue or black front filters, you can see the red filters in the box =P


----------



## alvinlim2010

ayao said:


> I think it's either the blue or black front filters, you can see the red filters in the box =P



 


Oh yea, I didn't realize! I didn't even have the chance to try out all the combinations (have been very careful with putting on / removing the filters, lest causing too much wear / tear). Currently I am on the dual-black combo. Black front/Red back has been enjoyable too!


----------



## yangian

jimster480 said:


> Well of course you want a company that will support your product in some way, so yes warranty is better than no warranty. But a long lasting product + warranty/support is the best


 
  
 Of course. But when you see DIY, that means it's not professional. Though some some DIY makers are truly professional, but definitely some of them are not.


----------



## bontakun77

vidal said:


> Best earphones I've heard for isolation are the KZ ZS3 with Comply foams, they can almost muffle the sound of a very noisy exhaust/road noise etc. in my car. They are the only earphone that's been able to even come close to downing out the MX5
> 
> The KZ's though are pretty far away from the Monks in terms of sound signature. The other earphones I'd suggest such as the Ty Hi-Z G3 which has an airy feel like the Monks barely isolates. I'm stuck for suggestions, good luck with your search


 
 I've heard good things about the KZ ZS3, maybe I'll see if I can get my hands on a pair to try and see if I like them.


----------



## Vidal

bontakun77 said:


> I've heard good things about the KZ ZS3, maybe I'll see if I can get my hands on a pair to try and see if I like them.


 
  
 I guess with the money saved you can get another more monk-esque pair for less noisy periods.


----------



## SuperLuigi

jimster480 said:


> Warranty service is useless honestly. Nobody wants to mail their phones to china or wait for a new set to arrive from china.
> I did this in the past with chinese PMP with sick 6 month turnaround times when it broke.
> By the time I get it back its already been replaced, defeating the purpose of the warranty in the first place.
> Warranty only works when it works locally or within a week or two, even then people don't want their things to break so longevity is a major factor.


 
 I'm suprised any chinese IEMs even have warrantys.  I always assumed the cheap prices went hand in hand with cutting costs by getting rid of customer support as well as any warrantys.   I just cant believe how many of my chinese IEMs break down in like 8-12 months time.  I've had that happen to several of my headphones, and even "pricier' ones that I've bought for over $50.  If they are only going to last  a year, i dont see the value in chinese IEMs.


----------



## Robert Turnbull

alvinlim2010 said:


> spetrushin said:
> 
> 
> > Headphones model\brand?
> ...




Haha! Red backs blue fronts.. bass boost on the fiio q1 for the extra oomph!

For tips i am using spinfits M cp100... the kz starlines are not bad too


----------



## B9Scrambler

superluigi said:


> I'm suprised any chinese IEMs even have warrantys.  I always assumed the cheap prices went hand in hand with cutting costs by getting rid of customer support as well as any warrantys.   I just cant believe how many of my chinese IEMs break down in like 8-12 months time.  I've had that happen to several of my headphones, and even "pricier' ones that I've bought for over $50.  If they are only going to last  a year, i dont see the value in chinese IEMs.


 
  
 In my experience getting a year out of something from a domestic or "name brand" iem is a pipe dream, unless they just sit in storage and aren't used. And half the time they flat out refuse to honor their warranties if something goes wrong, making up some bull$#!t excuse to get out of it. This isn't a hard and fast rule or experience and sometimes main brands come out with something truly spectacular for the price, but for the most that definitely has not been my experience. I'm only speaking for myself here, but I've been perfectly happy with my off-brand purchases that last just as long or longer with equivalent or better material and sound quality but at a more realistic price.


----------



## Saoshyant

b9scrambler said:


> In my experience getting a year out of something from a domestic or "name brand" iem is a pipe dream, unless they just sit in storage and aren't used. And half the time they flat out refuse to honor their warranties if something goes wrong, making up some bull$#!t excuse to get out of it. This isn't a hard and fast rule or experience and sometimes main brands come out with something truly spectacular for the price, but for the most that definitely has not been my experience. I'm only speaking for myself here, but I've been perfectly happy with my off-brand purchases that last just as long or longer with equivalent or better material and sound quality but at a more realistic price.


 
  
 Oddly, I just had a wonderful warranty experience with Hifiman which I did not expect.  I had bought one of their new daps used on our forum, and went to try to update the firmware.  I then noticed the firmware was outdated quite significantly to the point where they actually asked me to send in the dap to see if they could figure out how to update it themselves.  A couple weeks later, they apparently decided it was easier to send me a new one to replace it, which was really quite wonderful as the included IEM I didn't buy.  All in all a bit of waiting was involved, but in the end I was quite happy.


----------



## Nachash

How's the EINSEAR T2 in terms of isolation?


----------



## Jimster480

superluigi said:


> I'm suprised any chinese IEMs even have warrantys.  I always assumed the cheap prices went hand in hand with cutting costs by getting rid of customer support as well as any warrantys.   I just cant believe how many of my chinese IEMs break down in like 8-12 months time.  I've had that happen to several of my headphones, and even "pricier' ones that I've bought for over $50.  If they are only going to last  a year, i dont see the value in chinese IEMs.


 

 If they only last that long then its just for introducing you to the idea of being an audiophile. Or they hope that you will just buy a new one in another year, after all china always works in just moving product. What is a bigger shame is that many USA companies got into this same mindset (especially after starting to build there) and many of our products these days are considered disposable, even ones that shouldn't be.


----------



## Mozu

Just received my first bit of (cheap) Chi-fi in the form of a pair of a ZS3s for "outdoor stuff" and exercising, and I have to say for ten bucks, I'm blown away by how good they sound. I was expecting Skullcandy-tier wooly bass cannons for some reason, and that's not the case at all.


----------



## Jimster480

b9scrambler said:


> In my experience getting a year out of something from a domestic or "name brand" iem is a pipe dream, unless they just sit in storage and aren't used. And half the time they flat out refuse to honor their warranties if something goes wrong, making up some bull$#!t excuse to get out of it. This isn't a hard and fast rule or experience and sometimes main brands come out with something truly spectacular for the price, but for the most that definitely has not been my experience. I'm only speaking for myself here, but I've been perfectly happy with my off-brand purchases that last just as long or longer with equivalent or better material and sound quality but at a more realistic price.


 

 Well I can agree here too especially when many domestic brands are building in china and really don't care about their customers anymore.
 This is why its important to support ONLY companies who care about their customers and honor their warranties and try to build actual quality products.
 Wallet voting is the only way to make changes.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

superluigi said:


> I'm suprised any chinese IEMs even have warrantys.  I always assumed the cheap prices went hand in hand with cutting costs by getting rid of customer support as well as any warrantys.   I just cant believe how many of my chinese IEMs break down in like 8-12 months time.  I've had that happen to several of my headphones, and even "pricier' ones that I've bought for over $50.  If they are only going to last  a year, i dont see the value in chinese IEMs.


 
 Can you warn us about which models/brands of Chinese headphones break down easily?


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> Can you warn us about which models/brands of Chinese headphones break down easily?


 
  
 I doubt a single consumer can as the sample size will be very small. As a retailer I can tell you that Rock Zircons are the only earphone I hear people complain about repeatedly. I've stopped stocking them as the feedback in terms of durability is very poor.


----------



## Skullophile

I find Chi-Fi iems, If you always put em back in the case they go for years.


----------



## Cinder

skullophile said:


> I find Chi-Fi iems, If you always put em back in the case they go for years.


 
 Yeah, I'm worried about the long-term durability of my Rose Cappuccino Mk. II's MMCX port. I do not look forwards to dealing with Penon Audio to translate my support request to Rose.


----------



## blackbelt730

Do you by any chance know any iems that sound like the Sennheiser headphones signature sound? Do the VJJB K4s sound like Sennheiser headphones?


----------



## yangian

blackbelt730 said:


> Do you by any chance know any iems that sound like the Sennheiser headphones signature sound? Do the VJJB K4s sound like Sennheiser headphones?


 

 Senn. made many headphones. Which one do you want?


----------



## Tonx

Anyone heard AUGLAR GR-1​? I have seen that some people have ordered it but I have not find any impressions.


----------



## bjaardker

Quick update on the DZAT DT-05. 

After many more hours of burn and trying them on various sources, I've found that I quite enjoy these. In fact, in many ways I'm enjoying them more than my IE80s. 

First, I've found it's important to use a clean, brighter, preferably more powerful source. To my ears they sound best on my LG v20 tricked into mid gain (aux) mode. With the extra power the highs seem to extend and have a little more sparkle. They also benefit from a brighter source since it counters their already dark sound. 

The bass is still the superstar on these, but I'm noticing much less veil overall. The mids are still recessed, but they aren't veiled, just quieter. 

All in all, these are easily giving my IE80s are run for the money in "head time". If you like a warmer, bassy sound like the IE80. Or are a basshead, give these a try.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I am quite impressed. With around 50 hours on them now, the *MEMT X5* continue to improve. Although they will never qualify as Balanced Audiophile Tuning they DO kick some _*serious*_ BOOTY. I simply can't believe these tiny little things can make THAT much low end!!!!  PLUS the QUALITY, speed, and tightness of the Low End is off the Hook. 6mm Micro driver? They also LOVE power the more you give them the better they sound. They are Darker and a VERY relaxed listen.
  
 So far I like them Quite a Bit. I am considering getting a 2nd Pair.
  
  
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

bjaardker said:


> Quick update on the DZAT DT-05.
> 
> After many more hours of burn and trying them on various sources, I've found that I quite enjoy these. In fact, in many ways I'm enjoying them more than my IE80s.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was able to get a brief listen on a set from another Head-fi'er last week and liked them quite a bit. Very fun sound. Hoping to order a pair eventually.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

twinacstacks said:


> I am quite impressed. With around 50 hours on them now, the *MEMT X5* continue to improve. Although they will never qualify as Balanced Audiophile Tuning they DO kick some _*serious*_ BOOTY. I simply can't believe these tiny little things can make THAT much low end!!!!  PLUS the QUALITY, speed, and tightness of the Low End is off the Hook. 6mm Micro driver? They also LOVE power the more you give them the better they sound. They are Darker and a VERY relaxed listen.
> 
> So far I like them Quite a Bit. I am considering getting a 2nd Pair.
> 
> ...


are they still on taobao


----------



## Jimster480

bjaardker said:


> Quick update on the DZAT DT-05.
> 
> After many more hours of burn and trying them on various sources, I've found that I quite enjoy these. In fact, in many ways I'm enjoying them more than my IE80s.
> 
> ...


 

 How is that Fulla 1 working for you? I read about some people having problems with it, i have a FiiO K1 instead but it has an issue with not letting your computer sleep or go to screensaver.


----------



## bjaardker

jimster480 said:


> How is that Fulla 1 working for you? I read about some people having problems with it, i have a FiiO K1 instead but it has an issue with not letting your computer sleep or go to screensaver.


 
  
 Been plug and play on everything I've used it on including my work PC that I don't have admin rights on. Better sound than I expected and more power than you could possibly need for almost any IEM. In fact, the only "complaint" I have is that I never get past 10% on the analog pot, so eventually it could get noisy if I forget to crank it up and down a few times before plugging it in.
  
 Got it when they were running the 50% off, worth every penny.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

jasru said:


> Hi guys,
> Has anyone found some trustworthy info on Whizzer A15?
> I tried looking through search, but haven't found much.
> The real-life photos make them look decent, but no info on signature or sound as a whole.


 
 Review in JP:
http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/archives/52350909.html
  
 Correct Link
http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/archives/52353630.html


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> I was able to get a brief listen on a set from another Head-fi'er last week and liked them quite a bit. Very fun sound. Hoping to order a pair eventually.


 

 Eventually! I can't believe the micro man has not ordered these already! By the way I ended up getting a $25.00 discount on MassDrop and my M4's were $8.49


----------



## Jimster480

bjaardker said:


> Been plug and play on everything I've used it on including my work PC that I don't have admin rights on. Better sound than I expected and more power than you could possibly need for almost any IEM. In fact, the only "complaint" I have is that I never get past 10% on the analog pot, so eventually it could get noisy if I forget to crank it up and down a few times before plugging it in.
> 
> Got it when they were running the 50% off, worth every penny.


 

 Do you have a problem with your screensavers on your computer with it?
 They have it on clearance again @ $59 and I'm just wondering if I should get it to replace my K1 since this lack of screensaver/sleep thing is annoying.
 Really debating though ....


----------



## Cinder

audionewbi3 said:


> Review in JP:
> http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/archives/52350909.html
> 
> Correct Link
> http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/archives/52353630.html


 
 I've got a pair waiting for me in a city that's an hour drive away. I'll likely be able to get my hands on them in the next couple weeks.


----------



## bjaardker

jimster480 said:


> Do you have a problem with your screensavers on your computer with it?
> They have it on clearance again @ $59 and I'm just wondering if I should get it to replace my K1 since this lack of screensaver/sleep thing is annoying.
> Really debating though ....


 
  
 Haven't noticed any issues. The screen on my Surface and my laptop go to sleep when they're supposed to and my workstation at work autolocks when it should.


----------



## Jimster480

bjaardker said:


> Haven't noticed any issues. The screen on my Surface and my laptop go to sleep when they're supposed to and my workstation at work autolocks when it should.


 

 Awesome, thanks!


----------



## DBaldock9

thomas de brito said:


> are they still on taobao


 
 MEMT X5 - http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/541156657869.html


----------



## SuperLuigi

Had anyone done repair work to their headphones before? My left ear started cutting out and looks like something is messed up with the cord where it attaches to the actual 2.5mm headphone jack. Any videos or tutorials? 

Some of these asian brand headphones really just don't last for me.


----------



## db003206

I'm looking pretty hard at the Rose Cappuccino Mk2 these days. Is there anything else out there in the same price range (+/- $100 even) that I should also be considering? I'm looking for a bass cannon that's also good at the rest of the spectrum and has good separation/soundstage. Reviews seem to point to the new Cappuccino as all that and more.


----------



## wastan

They just posted my UiiSii hi905 and it's heading to the US east coast via Turkey Post?


----------



## crabdog

db003206 said:


> I'm looking pretty hard at the Rose Cappuccino Mk2 these days. Is there anything else out there in the same price range (+/- $100 even) that I should also be considering? I'm looking for a bass cannon that's also good at the rest of the spectrum and has good separation/soundstage. Reviews seem to point to the new Cappuccino as all that and more.


 
 The TFZ Balance 2M has a really solid bass, sweet mids and separation. I haven't heard any of the Rose earphones but will be picking one up in a week or so.


----------



## bjaardker

db003206 said:


> I'm looking pretty hard at the Rose Cappuccino Mk2 these days. Is there anything else out there in the same price range (+/- $100 even) that I should also be considering? I'm looking for a bass cannon that's also good at the rest of the spectrum and has good separation/soundstage. Reviews seem to point to the new Cappuccino as all that and more.


 

They probably won't have quite the same level of balance in the mids and highs as the new Cappuccino, but if you're looking for clean sounding bass cannons, you can't go wrong dropping $20 on the DZAT DT-05. The bass is tight and POWERFUL. And the soundstage is well above average.


----------



## jwong

wastan said:


> They just posted my UiiSii hi905 and it's heading to the US east coast via Turkey Post?


 
  
 Nice! Mine are coming to the western US via the Netherlands Post. I don't know what that's about...


----------



## goodluck4u

audionewbi3 said:


> Review in JP:
> http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/archives/52350909.html
> 
> Correct Link
> http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/archives/52353630.html



He is a famous hype train maker and afilliating with hck store. 
We must deal with his informaation carefully.

There is the iem's heavy hype train among Japanese twitterers.


----------



## B9Scrambler

podster said:


> Eventually! I can't believe the micro man has not ordered these already! By the way I ended up getting a $25.00 discount on MassDrop and my M4's were $8.49




They're almost 40 CAD atm which is a bit more than I would want to spend. When the price drops I'll probably scoop up a pair. Also, that's a stupid good price for the M4. How'd you swing that?


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

jwong said:


> Nice! Mine are coming to the western US via the Netherlands Post. I don't know what that's about...


 
  
 You are unfortunately about to find out. PostNL is notoriously slow, it makes China Air Mail look good by comparison. I would've greatly preferred Singapore Post myself but oh well...


----------



## crabdog

skiesofazel said:


> You are unfortunately about to find out. PostNL is notoriously slow, it makes China Air Mail look good by comparison. I would've greatly preferred Singapore Post myself but oh well...



I can confirm all my orders with PostNL were horribly slow and their tracking system is bad too


----------



## jwong




----------



## AudioNewbi3

cinder said:


> I've got a pair waiting for me in a city that's an hour drive away. I'll likely be able to get my hands on them in the next couple weeks.


 
  
 Kindly provide your us with your impressions if possible mate!


goodluck4u said:


> He is a famous hype train maker and afilliating with hck store.
> We must deal with his informaation carefully.
> 
> There is the iem's heavy hype train among Japanese twitterers.


 
  
 Ah I had no idea. Thank-you for the warning ご忠告有難うございました。
 I will take his review with a grain of salt then. Having said that, his review of the Rose Mojito does seem to be more or less in-line with what I experience.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

crabdog said:


> I can confirm all my orders with PostNL were horribly slow and their tracking system is bad too


 
 I wonder if there is a way to block certain sellers from coming up in search results?


----------



## Cinder

audionewbi3 said:


> Kindly provide your us with your impressions if possible mate!
> 
> Ah I had no idea. Thank-you for the warning ご忠告有難うございました。
> I will take his review with a grain of salt then. Having said that, his review of the Rose Mojito does seem to be more or less in-line with what I experience.


 
 I will absolutely do so once I get a hold of the package. I'm curious myself.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

dbaldock9 said:


> MEMT X5 - http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/541156657869.html


thank you


----------



## jwong

laughmoredaily said:


> I wonder if there is a way to block certain sellers from coming up in search results?


 
  
 So my last two orders, one from AliE and the other from Gearbest, are both shipping PostNL. Guess I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## Vidal

I know the Uiisii HI-905 has been discussed in this thread but has anyone else tried any of the other lower priced models?
  
 I'm listening to the HM7 right now and I have to say it seems far better than I would have expected for the money.


----------



## Shinry

My X5 are on the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 21,96$ for everything icluding item, fees and shipping. I still was worried about Twins statement but it turned out pretty ok I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:


twinacstacks said:


> Nope. $13.02 for the IEM, AND because they are magnetic, they must be shipped Malaysia Air Mail Apprx. $20.14 to USA.
> 
> All said and done they are +30.00 IEMs. For the impatient.


----------



## weedophile

vidal said:


> I know the Uiisii HI-905 has been discussed in this thread but has anyone else tried any of the other lower priced models?
> 
> I'm listening to the HM7 right now and I have to say it seems far better than I would have expected for the money.




Any quick impressions bruh? I have one of those ordered together with the 905 but they couldnt shipped in time before the CNY. The comments i read previously was that the bass wasnt strong and has a bright signature overall.

I'm also taking the risk with the Senzer SE610 in the hope that they will be as bright as the Crazy Senzer lol


----------



## Saoshyant

Have there been any impressions of the Leasic X8?


----------



## mochill

skiesofazel said:


> I thought the Urbafun had more linear response down low, is it also V-shaped? **** has great bass, with great extension, good slam and ginormous quantity (at least 10db over neutral), but it's a little more expensive than the rest. The treble is also splashy at higher volumes.


gr07x is linear from 0 to 5khz


----------



## robervaul

The big soundstage is back.
 Havi B6 next month


----------



## B9Scrambler

robervaul said:


> The big soundstage is back.
> Havi B6 next month


 
  
 Oh really!? Please, do tell more  Love me some B3 Pro I and II, and the B6 is looooong overdue, haha.


----------



## mochill

Links for b6


----------



## Podster

mochill said:


> Links for b6


 

 Ditto


----------



## Vidal

weedophile said:


> Any quick impressions bruh? I have one of those ordered together with the 905 but they couldnt shipped in time before the CNY. The comments i read previously was that the bass wasnt strong and has a bright signature overall.
> 
> I'm also taking the risk with the Senzer SE610 in the hope that they will be as bright as the Crazy Senzer lol


 
  
 With a set of foams my impression was very different, as I'm comparing a lot of earphones I try to use foams so that the seal is 100% consistent.
  
 I thought they were warm, bassy and not too bright, I'll be sticking a full review up on my site in the next few weeks once I've got through all the others I need to do


----------



## anticute

robervaul said:


> The big soundstage is back.
> Havi B6 next month


 

 Really? Couple of years later, but still VERY interesting


----------



## Podster

anticute said:


> Really? Couple of years later, but still VERY interesting


 

 I personally think because of the huge success of the B3 Pro 1 Havi has taken their time to come up with another outstanding product and to hopefully clear that nasty old cracked shell issue
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Least these are my hopes for the B6


----------



## Roen

Are we talking soundstage on a budget, or soundstage period?


----------



## B9Scrambler

podster said:


> I personally think because of the huge success of the B3 Pro 1 Havi has taken their time to come up with another outstanding product and to hopefully clear that nasty old cracked shell issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That cracked shell issue is pretty bad. Pulled out my Pro I last night to compare to the Pro II. Sometime within the last ~2 weeks, while sitting in their case in storage, this happened....
  
​  
 If the other side, which fully split in half, is any indication I should be able to glue this back together without any affect on sound. Thankfully, the housing seems to be purely aesthetic.


----------



## Vidal

Has anyone who has tried the Havi heard the Ty Hi-Z G3? 
  
 I'm wondering about getting a pair of the Havi and the G3 is my current favourite.


----------



## weedophile

vidal said:


> With a set of foams my impression was very different, as I'm comparing a lot of earphones I try to use foams so that the seal is 100% consistent.
> 
> I thought they were warm, bassy and not too bright, I'll be sticking a full review up on my site in the next few weeks once I've got through all the others I need to do


 

 Ahhhh thanks alot bro! Not looking forward as much now since its not too bright. Perhaps i should heed ur advice and drop the bomb on the G3


----------



## Ahmad313

robervaul said:


> The big soundstage is back.
> Havi B6 next month


 
 Do you have/can post a picture of B6,  thanks .


----------



## fredhubbard2

vidal said:


> Has anyone who has tried the Havi heard the Ty Hi-Z G3?
> 
> I'm wondering about getting a pair of the Havi and the G3 is my current favourite.


 

 yes!
  
 there is something magical about the Havi when you get the right seal , an amazing clarity and depth, almost 3D holographic (I and many others swear by spiral dots) . they sometimes feel like they lack a little bass. but I love em. the G3 do give them a run for their money though.


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> That cracked shell issue is pretty bad. Pulled out my Pro I last night to compare to the Pro II. Sometime within the last ~2 weeks, while sitting in their case in storage, this happened....
> 
> ​
> If the other side, which fully split in half, is any indication I should be able to glue this back together without any affect on sound. Thankfully, the housing seems to be purely aesthetic.


 
 Yeah B9, me thinks that the B3 shells are compression molded and the issue is the plastic they have used seems very rigid and not very pliable, the other issue is it's almost like a very hard rubber compound so as it ages I think it expands and contracts to the point the shell cracks like this. Now mind you this is just what I think so don't bank on that but does seem logical and I've seen this type of rubber before like motor mounts and other hard rubberized plastics that just crack over time.


----------



## B9Scrambler

podster said:


> Yeah B9, me thinks that the B3 shells are compression molded and the issue is the plastic they have used seems very rigid and not very pliable, the other issue is it's almost like a very hard rubber compound so as it ages I think it expands and contracts to the point the shell cracks like this. Now mind you this is just what I think so don't bank on that but does seem logical and I've seen this type of rubber before like motor mounts and other hard rubberized plastics that just crack over time.


 
  
 Seems about right. Might also be that the screws that hold the two halves together are just overtightened exacerbating any flaws in the material. Every picture with a cracked housing I've seen has the crack stemming from the same area. I'm watching my Pro II like a hawk. Looking back at the pics from my Pro I review, you can barely see the crack in one of the images. Didn't notice it at the time.
  
 Even if the B6 suffers from the same issue, I'm still getting them. Love both B3s.


----------



## Vidal

> Originally Posted by *fredhubbard2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes!
> 
> there is something magical about the Havi when you get the right seal , an amazing clarity and depth, almost 3D holographic (I and many others swear by spiral dots) . they sometimes feel like they lack a little bass. but I love em. the G3 do give them a run for their money though.


 
  
 If they're close to the G3 in terms of sound then maybe I should look at something else.


----------



## JacKallen

@1clearhead
  Could you tell me the main differences between the MEMT X5 and the Sendiy M2?


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> I am quite impressed. With around 50 hours on them now, the *MEMT X5* continue to improve. Although they will never qualify as Balanced Audiophile Tuning they DO kick some _*serious*_ BOOTY. I simply can't believe these tiny little things can make THAT much low end!!!!  PLUS the QUALITY, speed, and tightness of the Low End is off the Hook. 6mm Micro driver? They also LOVE power the more you give them the better they sound. They are Darker and a VERY relaxed listen.
> 
> So far I like them Quite a Bit. I am considering getting a 2nd Pair.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, unfortunately they didn't come with large double-flanges, only the default medium double-flanges where I was able to experience a more true balance with a slight V-shape experience. Sizes were actually a pair of extra-small, small, and medium double-flanges. But, I did try some single-flanges according to your experience and WOW! They can really perform! And there is no doubt that these 6mm drivers can compete with many bigger dynamic drivers and even go head-to-head with other competing hybrids.
 Glad you liked them, 'TWIN'!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


vidal said:


> I know the Uiisii HI-905 has been discussed in this thread but has anyone else tried any of the other lower priced models?
> 
> I'm listening to the HM7 right now and I have to say it seems far better than I would have expected for the money.


 
  
 You are absolutely right, 'Vidal'! Since three months now, I have the UiiSii Hi-905, HM7, US60, US90, and they all play way above there price range and have a different sound signature to offer for everyone.


----------



## yangian

fredhubbard2 said:


> yes!
> 
> there is something magical about the Havi when you get the right seal , an amazing clarity and depth, almost 3D holographic (I and many others swear by spiral dots) . they sometimes feel like they lack a little bass. but I love em. the G3 do give them a run for their money though.


 
  
 If you love Havi, try ADV M4. Except soundstage width, It better than Havi in almost every way. Similar sound signature.​


----------



## Vidal

yangian said:


> If you love Havi, try ADV M4. Except soundstage width, It better than Havi in almost every way. Similar sound signature.​


 
  
 I've got the ADV M4, much prefer the G3 as it has larger soundstage. Do you not find that cable totally over the top for such tiny IEMs?


----------



## 1clearhead

jackallen said:


> @1clearhead
> Could you tell me the main differences between the MEMT X5 and the Sendiy M2?


 
  
 The MEMT X5 provides finer vocals and details and even micro-details, for that matter, provided you use the medium default double-flanges with a tight fit. Now, if you switch to aftermarket single-flanges, you'll get a deeper, tight, solid bass response, with a quicker response time when compared to the M2's V-shaped tuning nozzle. Now, the SENDIY M2's are great because they carry two tuning nozzles that really work well at there price-point. But, for the MEMT X5's which only carries 6mm drivers punching excellent bass, vocals, and even micro-details for a third of the M2's price, it's absurd!


----------



## B9Scrambler

vidal said:


> I've got the ADV M4, much prefer the G3 as it has larger soundstage. Do you not find that cable totally over the top for such tiny IEMs?


 
  





 The ridiculously overkill cable is the best part!! hahaha. But yeah, soundstage never crossed my mind as one of the M4's greatest strengths. Imaging, sure. Soundstage, no.


----------



## Vidal

b9scrambler said:


> The ridiculously overkill cable is the best part!! hahaha. But yeah, soundstage never crossed my mind as one of the M4's greatest strengths. Imaging, sure. Soundstage, no.


 
  
 Really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? It's awful, like something you'd find in a circa 1950s table lamp. Bulky, rigid, so heavy it pulls the IEMs if you move, compare that to the 1More cables which are kevlar reinforced. I bet they have similar strength as well.


----------



## yangian

b9scrambler said:


> The ridiculously overkill cable is the best part!! hahaha. But yeah, soundstage never crossed my mind as one of the M4's greatest strengths. Imaging, sure. Soundstage, no.


 

  


vidal said:


> I've got the ADV M4, much prefer the G3 as it has larger soundstage. Do you not find that cable totally over the top for such tiny IEMs?


 
  
 Soundstage is not big, but the soundstage has great shape. It's a 3D sphere. It has better soundstage height than Havi. I think soundstage shape is more important than soundstage size. If you want large soundstage, go for open headphones. But no matter how large a soundstage, if it lacks height, its soundstage is 2D. If it lacks both height and depth, its soundstage is 1D. M4's soundstage is not large (still above average), but very holographic (3D).


----------



## B9Scrambler

vidal said:


> Really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha, yup. I'm on the opposite fence regarding 1More cables in that I very much dislike them, primarily because I can't hear the earphone over the microphonics. If not for that they'd be fine. I always wear the M4 over ear so the cable weight doesn't get in the way. I like that it's beefy, quiet, but also well-relieved. I wish they'd ditch the inline mic because it ruins the tight wind on that particular section.


----------



## mochill

Is the b6 openback for soundstage


----------



## JacKallen

1clearhead said:


> The MEMT X5 provides finer vocals and details and even micro-details, for that matter, provided you use the medium default double-flanges with a tight fit. Now, if you switch to aftermarket single-flanges, you'll get a deeper, tight, solid bass response, with a quicker response time when compared to the M2's V-shaped tuning nozzle. Now, the SENDIY M2's are great because they carry two tuning nozzles that really work well at there price-point. But, for the MEMT X5's which only carries 6mm drivers punching excellent bass, vocals, and even micro-details for a third of the M2's price, it's absurd!


 
 Thanks. Have to get a pair of those, because I really liked the Sendiys.


----------



## Vidal

yangian said:


> Soundstage is not big, but the soundstage has great shape. It's a 3D sphere. It has better soundstage height than Havi. I think soundstage shape is more important than soundstage size. If you want large soundstage, go for open headphones. But no matter how large a soundstage, if it lacks height, its soundstage is 2D. If it lacks both height and depth, its soundstage is 1D. M4's soundstage is not large (still above average), but very holographic (3D).


 
  
 How do we hear height? I'm guessing it has to do with the reflection of various frequency ranges within a sound around the outer ear, in real life its obvious. But, how does that work with earphones inserted into the ear that bypass the shape of the outer ear. I've never noted any height in the music I listen to.
  
 I've have the G3 and the M4, in terms of imaging the G3 are superior, I think there's more micro detail with the G3. In terms of soundstage width, again the soundstage on the G3 edges the M4.
  
 The M4 are really good earphones and I'm happy with the purchase though.


----------



## weedophile

1clearhead said:


> You are absolutely right, 'Vidal'! Since three months now, I have the UiiSii Hi-905, HM7, US60, US90, and they all play way above there price range and have a different sound signature to offer for everyone. :etysmile:




Among those which one will u rate the brightest?


----------



## Vidal

weedophile said:


> Among those which one will u rate the brightest?


 
  
 Just a quick update on the HM7 - I found I was able to dial the bass back a bit by using the standard silicones, I guess this reduces the seal a bit. Treble becomes a bit sharper as well.


----------



## yangian

vidal said:


> How do we hear height? I'm guessing it has to do with the reflection of various frequency ranges within a sound around the outer ear, in real life its obvious. But, how does that work with earphones inserted into the ear that bypass the shape of the outer ear. I've never noted any height in the music I listen to.
> 
> I've have the G3 and the M4, in terms of imaging the G3 are superior, I think there's more micro detail with the G3. In terms of soundstage width, again the soundstage on the G3 edges the M4.
> 
> The M4 are really good earphones and I'm happy with the purchase though.


 
  
 You need to listen to orchestra work to detect the soundstage height. The best is the Gustav Holst's symphony of planet, the beginning of the first movement. When the treble goes up, you can easily see the soundstage height. Most budgeted earphones, even mid-fis have no soundstage height, even Havi. But M4 did it very well.
 BTW, I found the double flange silicon tips is much better than the foam tips for M4. Which tips do you use?


----------



## Vidal

yangian said:


> You need to listen to orchestra work to detect the soundstage height. The best is the Gustav Holst's symphony of planet, the beginning of the first movement. When the treble goes up, you can easily see the soundstage height. Most budgeted earphones, even mid-fis have no soundstage height, even Havi. But M4 did it very well.
> BTW, I found the double flange silicon tips is much better than the foam tips for M4. Which tips do you use?


 
  
 I always use foams as silicones irritate my ears on longer sessions. I'll give that piece a go and see if I get it.
  
 Someone will have to explain how that works, if it does, or my head will be seriously messed up.


----------



## Shinry

Someone here got the 'UiiSii Hi 705 Fairy Wings' and can provide some impressions?
 Those are also microdrivers and next thing on my shopping list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Edit: Shoplink (seems the official Uiisii store) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/UiiSii-Hi-705-Fairy-Wings-In-Ear-Metal-Earphones-HiFi-Super-Bass-Earphones-with-Microphone-For/32772977763.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.4qNQMF


----------



## Vidal

shinry said:


> Someone here got the 'UiiSii Hi 705 Fairy Wings' and can provide some impressions?
> Those are also microdrivers and next thing on my shopping list
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've been eyeing those up as well.


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> The MEMT X5 provides finer vocals and details and even micro-details, for that matter, provided you use the medium default double-flanges with a tight fit. Now, if you switch to aftermarket single-flanges, you'll get a deeper, tight, solid bass response, with a quicker response time when compared to the M2's V-shaped tuning nozzle. Now, the SENDIY M2's are great because they carry two tuning nozzles that really work well at there price-point. But, for the MEMT X5's which only carries 6mm drivers punching excellent bass, vocals, and even micro-details for a third of the M2's price, it's absurd!




Can anyone compares the memo x5 to the tennmak pro ? Thanks


----------



## weedophile

Vidal
Thanks for the heads up! Probably will tip roll abit to find the sweet spot. Anw does foam tip or comply tips gives better isolation? I tried using those that came along with some of the earphones and wasnt impressed.

Shinry
The form factor rings a no no to me lol. Unless the review are crazy here i doubt i will take the plunge


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Weird, I looked for Memt X5 and found nowhere to buy it =x


----------



## DBaldock9

nachmanowicz said:


> Weird, I looked for Memt X5 and found nowhere to buy it =x


 
 MEMT X5 - http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/541156657869.html


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> jackallen said:
> 
> 
> > @1clearhead
> ...


 
 M`kay... I guess I have to get MEMT X5 to see(hear) whats the fuzz about
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for impressions!


----------



## Vidal

weedophile said:


> @Vidal
> Anw does foam tip or comply tips gives better isolation? I tried using those that came along with some of the earphones and wasnt impressed.


 
  
 Foam does give a better seal as long as they're not the sports ones


----------



## trumpethead

I messaged several sellers on Aliexpress regarding obtaining Memt X5 on their site and got positive results from a couple, including one who can't be named who said he would be uploading it to the site today...let's see, the other said they would be contacting the company and message me back with the results...keeping fingers crossed..


----------



## Jimster480

I think that if you want a decent pair of cans the RP-HT360 (Panasonic) is a great choice around $25-35. I had one and listened to it all day every day for about a year at work.
 Its not the best ever but it sounds good and is comfortable for long usage periods especially considering its very modest price.


----------



## Drakis

MEMT X5 is online on Aliexpress, on the seller's page that we can't talk about...


----------



## robervaul

drakis said:


> MEMT X5 is online on Aliexpress, on the seller's page that we can't talk about...




Thank you bro. I can't resist.
Thanks 1clearhead


----------



## Shinry

Pssst, it's also on AK Audio Store (for the ones not wanting to use the banned store and want to freely talk about it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-MEMT-X5-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Earbuds-Hifi-Bass/119089_32791270664.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.MY8Pc4


----------



## weedophile

vidal said:


> Foam does give a better seal as long as they're not the sports ones




Thanks bro! Shall hunt for some foam tips now

Shinry robervaul Drakis
U guys are devils, i just ordered one


----------



## Pastapipo

Another day, another UMI BTA review. This time the UMI-BTA9:
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/umidigi-bta9-sports-iem/reviews/17996


----------



## TwinACStacks

Although I can't tell you what sellers have it, the MEMT X5 is now on Aliexpress.
  
 Excellent, inexpensive IEM.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guess I'm late. just woke up and read my email.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## trumpethead

drakis said:


> MEMT X5 is online on Aliexpress, on the seller's page that we can't talk about...



Be careful when ordering, the colors are mixed up with the wrong photos...I msgd him


----------



## JacKallen

@Clearhead, before I pull the trigger on the MEMT X5, can you tell me how the sound signature is compared to the Sendiy M2. I know you gave me the main differences in the quality, but I would like to hear about the differences in the signature as well.


----------



## ustinj

Regarding AK audio as a seller, they accepted my item for return 5 months ago and still no word on it arriving. Tracking doesn't really update in China after it leaves the US, but even in that case it's very disappointing that AK wouldn't do anything at all for me... especially for a $150+ item


----------



## audio123

http://penonaudio.com/SHOZY-Star-In-Ear-Earphone
  
 what is this Shozy Star iem?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

ustinj said:


> Regarding AK audio as a seller, they accepted my item for return 5 months ago and still no word on it arriving. Tracking doesn't really update in China after it leaves the US, but even in that case it's very disappointing that AK wouldn't do anything at all for me... especially for a $150+ item


 
 Didn't you use some form of mail tracking when you purchased shipping?


----------



## 1clearhead

weedophile said:


> Among those which one will u rate the brightest?


 
  
 The UiiSii Hi-905  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


trumpethead said:


> I messaged several sellers on Aliexpress regarding obtaining Memt X5 on their site and got positive results from a couple, including one who can't be named who said he would be uploading it to the site today...let's see, the other said they would be contacting the company and message me back with the results...keeping fingers crossed..


 
  
 Thanks for your efforts.....I hope you all enjoy what I'm enjoying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


robervaul said:


> Thank you bro. I can't resist.
> Thanks @1clearhead


 
    Quote:


twinacstacks said:


> Although I can't tell you what sellers have it, the MEMT X5 is now on Aliexpress.
> 
> Excellent, inexpensive IEM.
> 
> ...


 
  
 They kind of remind me of the Hifiman RE 300, but with way more solid housing and wires!
  


jackallen said:


> @Clearhead, before I pull the trigger on the MEMT X5, can you tell me how the sound signature is compared to the Sendiy M2. I know you gave me the main differences in the quality, but I would like to hear about the differences in the signature as well.


 
  
 The sound signature on the M2's is natural, rich, with life-like vocals with good solid bass and overall clarity, but the X5 takes it up a notch! With faster and tighter bass response, overall MID clarity, and a nice touch of micro-details, due to the nicely tuned 6mm micro-drivers. Soundstage on both are big and wide, but the X5 gives you just as much excellent frontal/head stage, which gives it that clear advantage.


----------



## smy1

So my vivo xe800 are on the way and I was thinking about getting another headphone.

Something that are bright, deep vocals, good clarity and, wide soundstage. The vocals have to be good.

Maybe something $40. Maybe zst?


----------



## loomisjohnson

smy1 said:


> So my vivo xe800 are on the way and I was thinking about getting another headphone.
> 
> Something that are bright, deep vocals, good clarity and miss, wide soundstage. The vocals have to be good.
> 
> Maybe something $40. Maybe zst?


 

 try the senzer h1 or hiz ty g3


----------



## smy1

loomisjohnson said:


> try the senzer h1 or hiz ty g3




How is the hiz ty G3? Penon indicates that it's DIY so maybe the build quality is not so good? And do you have link to the h1 because I can't seem to find it on AliExpress.

I really like the sound signature on the 4 in 1 and the vsd3s but I really want to try the shockwave but the price is to expensive.


----------



## weedophile

1clearhead
Thanks! That's some great news to me lol. Hope i can get them and the X5 real soon xD


----------



## ustinj

laughmoredaily said:


> Didn't you use some form of mail tracking when you purchased shipping?


 
 Yeah, USPS has tracking -- but from doing research, there is absolutely no way of getting tracking on the package once it leaves the USA to China. The only way to get tracking of a package from the US all the way to delivery in China is to purchase guaranteed global service, and there's no way I'm going to shell out $90+ for shipping there... 
  
 This is what I mean: https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action?tLabels=UA100123489US
  
 After the package leaves the country, USPS is no longer in charge of the package. At this point it is up to China post to scan / track the package (but they only actually scan it if you pay the big bucks for the service). I did express my concern to AK Audio about shipping it and worry of losing it, but they told me not to worry and that the package would definitely arrive. I found it a bit uncanny as well, since they were reluctant to accept the return at first and changed their mind eventually. There's no way to truly know if the package actually arrived, or if it's genuinely lost.
  
 Just a precaution for those who decide they may have to ship something to China in the future.


----------



## Vidal

smy1 said:


> How is the hiz ty G3? Penon indicates that it's DIY so maybe the build quality is not so good? And do you have link to the h1 because I can't seem to find it on AliExpress.
> 
> I really like the sound signature on the 4 in 1 and the vsd3s but I really want to try the shockwave but the price is to expensive.


 
  
 DIY? 
  
 Build quality is every bit as good as anything I've seen from China with the exception of 1More. The cable appears delicate as it's separate cables rather than sheathed. I'd say it's more boutique rather than DIY.
  
 Maybe they're handmade but then again so is the Audi R8.


----------



## loomisjohnson

smy1 said:


> How is the hiz ty G3? Penon indicates that it's DIY so maybe the build quality is not so good? And do you have link to the h1 because I can't seem to find it on AliExpress.
> 
> I really like the sound signature on the 4 in 1 and the vsd3s but I really want to try the shockwave but the price is to expensive.


 

 per vidal above the build quality of the g3 is vg except the cable looks fragile to me.
 the h1 appears to be only available on amazon now ($25)--it's avaialblility on aliexpress seems to be fitful.
 also check out the urbanfun--large airy stage and very good detail; i rate these even higher than the xe800


----------



## Cinder

I've gotten both the EN700 Bass and the Whizzer A15! Impressions will come around soon.


----------



## smy1

vidal said:


> DIY?
> 
> Build quality is every bit as good as anything I've seen from China with the exception of 1More. The cable appears delicate as it's separate cables rather than sheathed. I'd say it's more boutique rather than DIY.
> 
> Maybe they're handmade but then again so is the Audi R8.




If you go to Penonaudio and look up G3 the brand is DIY. And true it could be good. How do they compare to the 4 in1 because the soundsignature is literally 99% what I want.


----------



## Vidal

smy1 said:


> If you go to Penonaudio and look up G3 the brand is DIY. And true it could be good. How do they compare to the 4 in1 because the soundsignature is literally 99% what I want.


 
  
 No, I don't doubt the fact that they've used DIY on the site. I think it must be a general miss-translation thing like moving iron for balanced armature. 
  
 I think it must mean handmade.
  
 They don't have the bass that the 4in1 have, but they do the intricate details very very well. Soundstage is very good both in terms of imagining and width. In comparison, these replaced the 4in1 as my go to and are still my favourites.
  
 I found them to be very eartip sensitive so if you get them be prepared to swap them round a bit. I settled on Complys


----------



## Vidal

Two new ones in today! A fair few steps down in price from @Cinder's arrivals though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Elephone S3 - meh, bloated bassy not great they should stick to making phones
  
 Lapas V3 - smaller headed earbud that's actually not that bad, need more time to come to full conclusion


----------



## Cinder

Simgot EN700 Bass impressions: 
  

  
 Sound Signature:
     -Gentle U-shaped, natural, balanced, a tasteful splash of extra bass
     -Bass mid-to-sub-bass ratio is very good. Bass is present, relatively impactful, but still shaped well
     -Mids are (compared to the original EN700) warmer and easier on the ears. Mids are slightly more clear and have a more natural decay.
     -Treble is toned back a tiny bit, with a peaks that are much kinder to the ears.
  
 Overall, I'm very impressed so far with how well Simgot came back from the original EN700, which in my mid, was a pretty average IEM. What we have here is a great example of how to solicit feedback from the community and implement it.
  
 Whizer A15 impressions to come soon.


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> The UiiSii Hi-905
> 
> 
> Thanks for your efforts.....I hope you all enjoy what I'm enjoying!
> ...




X5 is it dark ? Sub bass ? Mid bass ?


----------



## SilentCinema

I was wondering if anyone could help me locate a Chinese IEM that sounds the same or as close as possible to the VE Monk plus. I have fallen in love with their sound signature but I would like an iem version as oppose to earbuds. Hope someone can help.


----------



## bontakun77

silentcinema said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me locate a Chinese IEM that sounds the same or as close as possible to the VE Monk plus. I have fallen in love with their sound signature but I would like an iem version as oppose to earbuds. Hope someone can help.




Oh hey! I'm looking for an iem with the sound signature of the monks too, asked around the forums a bit but nothing so far.

 Do me a favor and post your findings here if you do find one? I'll do the same if I find one too, thanks.


----------



## SilentCinema

bontakun77 said:


> Oh hey! I'm looking for an iem with the sound signature of the monks too, asked around the forums a bit but nothing so far.
> 
> Do me a favor and post your findings here if you do find one? I'll do the same if I find one too, thanks.




Ok no problem i will, thanks


----------



## goodluck4u

I have confirmed MaGaosi k3 is updated.

the current version can be available to exchange filter on k3's nozzle. its filters are two types: dumped and undumped.
the tuning of its signature modified silghtly to reduct sibilant, according to a seller on Japanese amazon.
I found the difference between the early version and the current. and then I told the seller about it.


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> X5 is it dark ? Sub bass ? Mid bass ?


 
  
 That depends. If you choose to use single-flange "aftermarket" tips, which can make them a bit darker, but stellar bass. Or, if the medium double-flange "default" tips fits you snuggly, which you'll get that wide soundstage and frontal head stage image that I recently mentioned.
  
 But remember, if you're using the default tips, make sure you are getting a tight or snug fit with them, or you won't get the sound experience stated above.
  
 Finally, the 6mm micro-drivers in the X5 are a force to be reckoned with! So, if you have many ear tips at your deposal, it doesn't hurt to experiment for your own personal preference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


goodluck4u said:


> I have confirmed MaGaosi k3 is updated.
> 
> the current version can be available to exchange filter on k3's nozzle. its filters are two types: dumped and undumped.
> the tuning of its signature modified silghtly to reduct sibilant, according to a seller on Japanese amazon.
> I found the difference between the early version and the current. and then I told the seller about it.


 

 Yup, MaGaosi also informed me of these changes this week. Good to know!


----------



## astone

silentcinema said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me locate a Chinese IEM that sounds the same or as close as possible to the VE Monk plus. I have fallen in love with their sound signature but I would like an iem version as oppose to earbuds. Hope someone can help.




I'd recommend the Vivo XE800, I own both the VE Monks and these. Both are pretty neutral in fr response. I'd say the XE800 has better imaging, separation, bass response and pretty much everything else.


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> The UiiSii Hi-905
> 
> 
> Thanks for your efforts.....I hope you all enjoy what I'm enjoying!
> ...


----------



## CoiL

cinder said:


> Simgot EN700 Bass impressions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Such a beauty!


----------



## TwoPalms

X5 price is going up on aliexpress


----------



## robervaul

@1clearhead How the MEMT X5 fit? Do you have a picture?
 Txs


----------



## Vidal

twopalms said:


> X5 price is going up on aliexpress


 
  
 High demand, they'll have had an initial influx of orders so are chancing their arm by raising the price to make a bit more profit.


----------



## JazzVinyl

twopalms said:


> X5 price is going up on aliexpress




Glad I ordered a set yesterday, at the old price 

.


----------



## JazzVinyl

Tennmak Crazy Cello's are finally due in tomorrow. After sitting in the sorting bin in China for the entire new years/spring festival.


----------



## anticute

Has anyone tried the Moondrop Nocturne? Looks pretty interesting


----------



## minhmap859

Welp, I have placed my order for my Sendiy M1221 JUST before the MEMT X5 come to Aliexpress....lol
Still, how is your m1221 now, 1clearhead? Most reviews I see indicates that the M1221 ages quite nicely, and you are one of the first buyers of it. Compare to when you first get it, which part has changed the most through burn-in? Is the stock tips any good?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Enuma-elis

Hi guys. (Finally!) I made a review of my cheapo custom hybrid earphones. You can read it here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/hisenior-custom-hybrid-iem-1-1/reviews/18002 . I'm not a native speaker, so I hope there's not a lot of grammar nazis around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SilentCinema

astone said:


> I'd recommend the Vivo XE800, I own both the VE Monks and these. Both are pretty neutral in fr response. I'd say the XE800 has better imaging, separation, bass response and pretty much everything else.




Thank you for your recommendation. I will look into them and give them a try. If anyone else has any other ideas for iems close to the ve monk+, i would still appreciate their feedback back.


----------



## yangian

cinder said:


> Simgot EN700 Bass impressions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Any impression of Whizer A15?


----------



## Skullophile

silentcinema said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me locate a Chinese IEM that sounds the same or as close as possible to the VE Monk plus. I have fallen in love with their sound signature but I would like an iem version as oppose to earbuds. Hope someone can help.


 
 I have the Monk and the only IEM that comes to mind that is similar is the senn ie8 / ie80.
 Check out some reviews of them.


----------



## Roen

astone said:


> I'd recommend the Vivo XE800, I own both the VE Monks and these. Both are pretty neutral in fr response. I'd say the XE800 has better imaging, separation, bass response and pretty much everything else.




Why don't you ask VE directly?


----------



## Enuma-elis

cinder said:


> Simgot EN700 Bass impressions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Impressive looks! Is that a stock cable? Any chance to get it somewhere other than buying the earphones?


----------



## Cinder

enuma-elis said:


> Impressive looks! Is that a stock cable? Any chance to get it somewhere other than buying the earphones?


 
 Unfortunately,  no. The cable is integrated and is non-detachable.


----------



## Cinder

yangian said:


> cinder said:
> 
> 
> > Simgot EN700 Bass impressions:
> ...


 
 -Laid-back sound signature with medium speed (while using the included foam tips)
 -Treble is matched with the upper-mids, slight boost to lower-mids
 -Mid-bass matched to lower-mids, slight sub-bass boost. Nice grunt without too much bass bloom.
 -Articulation is surprisingly good when you take into account the steel construction and impressive collection of accessories. 
  
 I'd like to get out some impressions with some included silicone tips, but I can't seem to get a good fit.
  
 It's a pretty impressive package overall, and it feels like a breath of fresh air. At the moment, I feel like I could use these as daily IEMs. Playing indie rock such as the Arctic Monkeys and the Black Keys through them sounds particularly good, as the A15's sound signature complements the genre well.
  
 Full disclosure though, this is certainly no giant-killer. It just has a great value-factor. I'll be putting out a full-review soon.
  
 Sneak peak:


----------



## Cinder

coil said:


> Such a beauty!


 
 I know, right? The cable is especially nice. I'm really impressed with the construction of the Bass revision.


----------



## yangian

cinder said:


> -Laid-back sound signature with medium speed (while using the included foam tips)
> -Treble is matched with the upper-mids, slight boost to lower-mids
> -Mid-bass matched to lower-mids, slight sub-bass boost. Nice grunt without too much bass bloom.
> -Articulation is surprisingly good when you take into account the steel construction and impressive collection of accessories.
> ...



 


The package is really impressive! Thanks!


----------



## Cinder

yangian said:


> cinder said:
> 
> 
> > -Laid-back sound signature with medium speed (while using the included foam tips)
> ...


 
 Sure! There's a lot of metal in there, I was aghast when I first opened it up!


----------



## vapman

cinder said:


> -Laid-back sound signature with medium speed (while using the included foam tips)
> -Treble is matched with the upper-mids, slight boost to lower-mids
> -Mid-bass matched to lower-mids, slight sub-bass boost. Nice grunt without too much bass bloom.
> -Articulation is surprisingly good when you take into account the steel construction and impressive collection of accessories.
> ...


 
 Dang it. I was so disappointed when i zoomed in that pic and it wasn't a 4x4 LED array.


----------



## ticallista

jazzvinyl said:


> Glad I ordered a set yesterday, at the old price
> 
> .


 
 What was the original price might I ask?


----------



## Shinry

19.95 (free shipping) at start, then 24.95, now something around 23$ 
 (Is it bad, that I'm not unhappy having paid about the same from Taobao? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


ticallista said:


> What was the original price might I ask?


----------



## ticallista

shinry said:


> 19.95 (free shipping) at start, then 24.95, now something around 23$
> (Is it bad, that I'm not unhappy having paid about the same from Taobao?
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for that. At least I have a reference to work with.


----------



## yangian

shinry said:


> 19.95 (free shipping) at start, then 24.95, now something around 23$
> (Is it bad, that I'm not unhappy having paid about the same from Taobao?
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wonder its sound quality vs RE00. Similar shell.


----------



## snip3r77

Taobao is much cheaper


----------



## notamethlab

snip3r77 said:


> Taobao is much cheaper



Not really. Considering you have to use an agent if you aren't in mainland China.


----------



## SilentCinema

skullophile said:


> I have the Monk and the only IEM that comes to mind that is similar is the senn ie8 / ie80.
> Check out some reviews of them.




Nice one for the rec skully, I'll have to try find a set before i pull the trigger.


----------



## bontakun77

astone said:


> I'd recommend the Vivo XE800, I own both the VE Monks and these. Both are pretty neutral in fr response. I'd say the XE800 has better imaging, separation, bass response and pretty much everything else.


 
 How is the isolation for them?


----------



## astone

bontakun77 said:


> How is the isolation for them?



It's all dependent on the tips used. I'd say if you get a good seal it has pretty solid isolation. These use the VSonic 11mm Biocellulose driver found in the GR07. It's tuned a bit differently though.


----------



## bontakun77

astone said:


> It's all dependent on the tips used. I'd say if you get a good seal it has pretty solid isolation. These use the VSonic 11mm Biocellulose driver found in the GR07. It's tuned a bit differently though.


 
 That's great to know. My current IEMs for commuting are balanced armatures only and I was worried dynamic driver IEMs might not offer the amount of isolation I'm used to.
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## luisin

Hello guys,
  
 Could you recommend me the best overall IEMs with microphone for iphone for about 20$? For radio, electronic, and indie-rock music. 
  
 Reading the latest reviews on the forum... could be the URBANFUN ones?
  
 Thank you in advance,
  
 Regards.


----------



## Jimster480

luisin said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could you recommend me the best overall IEMs with microphone for iphone for about 20$? For radio, electronic, and indie-rock music.
> 
> ...


 

 Well Panasonic RP-TCM 125 are really good in that price range.


----------



## Vidal

luisin said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could you recommend me the best overall IEMs with microphone for iphone for about 20$? For radio, electronic, and indie-rock music.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think you're looking at a good all rounder, with fairly good treble. That ties in well with the Urbanfun, you might also want to consider: -
  
 Einsear T2
 Boarseman CX98
 Kinera BD005
 Mannhas E170 (if you can find them)
 KZ ZST and ED09
 LZ Z03A (they do a mic version)


----------



## weedophile

Just gotten my Senzer SE610. OOTB impression is unimpressive, trying to tip roll abit to find the nice spot and will post more impressions after i sort it out / burn in.


----------



## yangian

silentcinema said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me locate a Chinese IEM that sounds the same or as close as possible to the VE Monk plus. I have fallen in love with their sound signature but I would like an iem version as oppose to earbuds. Hope someone can help.



 


Their sound signature are really similar. But Monk emphasize on middle but IE80's middle is touched a little by the middle bass. So if you mainly listen to vocal, IE80 would not be your best choice. 
If you mainly listen to some acoustic, IE80 might be the first choice of upgrade if your like Monk's sound signature.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

bontakun77 said:


> That's great to know. My current IEMs for commuting are balanced armatures only and I was worried dynamic driver IEMs might not offer the amount of isolation I'm used to.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
  
 The XE800 has a ported design, so isolation won't be as good as that of most balanced armature phones. But the trade off is not bad since isolation is still ok and you do get a wider soundstage. The XE800 also tends to sound like a ba in the high mids and treble regions. It's almost as fast but it can do proper decay and it's not as peaky.
  
  


luisin said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could you recommend me the best overall IEMs with microphone for iphone for about 20$? For radio, electronic, and indie-rock music.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You probably want something mid centric and relatively fast (indie-rock) but with good bass extension (electronic). I haven't listened to the Urbafun, but if i am not mistaken it's kind of V shaped (owners please correct me if i am wrong). You could go for a Quadbeat 3 AKG which has prominent mids and very good extension at both ends of the spectrum. Its mids are more on the liquid side, but it's fast enough for indie-rock and similar genres. You should be careful where you buy it from though since there are a lot of counterfeits floating around.


----------



## Holypal

luisin said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could you recommend me the best overall IEMs with microphone for iphone for about 20$? For radio, electronic, and indie-rock music.
> 
> ...




**** 4in1, Philips TX1, Vivo XE800


----------



## bontakun77

holypal said:


> **** 4in1, Philips TX1, Vivo XE800


 
 The vivo XE800 is <$20!? I saw it on Penon Audio for $99, where did you find it for that low?


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

bontakun77 said:


> The vivo XE800 is <$20!? I saw it on Penon Audio for $99, where did you find it for that low?


 
  
 There are plenty of sellers on Aliexpress that offer the OEM version for less than 20$ but some of them are selling counterfeits. The pairs i got from Beteran store were originals though, so make of it what you will. I wouldn't recommend it for electronic though, it lacks the bass lift to be as effective as other options.


----------



## crabdog

I've seen the MEMT X5 in 4 different Ali stores now. Sellers get hold of hyped items pretty fast.


----------



## bontakun77

skiesofazel said:


> There are plenty of sellers on Aliexpress that offer the OEM version for less than 20$ but some of them are selling counterfeits. The pairs i got from Beteran store were originals though, so make of it what you will. I wouldn't recommend it for electronic though, it lacks the bass lift to be as effective as other options.


 
 Oh nice! I assumed all those on Aliexpress that were very cheap were counterfeits so I paid them no mind. Now that I know there are actually originals, time to grab myself a pair then. Thanks!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

skiesofazel said:


> There are plenty of sellers on Aliexpress that offer the OEM version for less than 20$ but some of them are selling counterfeits.


 
 Would an OEM version sound the same as an original?


----------



## kova4a

skiesofazel said:


> There are plenty of sellers on Aliexpress that offer the OEM version for less than 20$ but some of them are selling counterfeits. The pairs i got from Beteran store were originals though, so make of it what you will. I wouldn't recommend it for electronic though, it lacks the bass lift to be as effective as other options.


 
 That's debatable as according to Vsonic's CEO they are only ones manufacturing them and there is no OEM licensing, so no OEM versions. He says all those cheap offerings are fakes but  it is possible for some genuine ones to be circulating maybe stolen and smuggled from the factory or if a store had a big stock and went out of business and another seller both them out at a very low price.


----------



## 1clearhead

minhmap859 said:


> Welp, I have placed my order for my Sendiy M1221 JUST before the MEMT X5 come to Aliexpress....lol
> Still, how is your m1221 now, 1clearhead? Most reviews I see indicates that the M1221 ages quite nicely, and you are one of the first buyers of it. Compare to when you first get it, which part has changed the most through burn-in? Is the stock tips any good?
> Thanks in advance!


 
  
 Yes! They definitely aged quite well! They sound really nice straight out the box! But, once you've probably past 150 hours, they start sounding very open, clean with plenty of clarity and really easy to listen to. The wide soundstage and frontal head stage are just amazing.....I just can't find no faults on these and they easily play most genre's with ease. The default tips, which are medium silicone tips with narrow bores are easily my favorites, though he provides a good selection of stock tips, as well.


----------



## Cinder

I busted my ass to get this Whizzer A15 review out for you guys. Enjoy!

 http://www.head-fi.org/products/whizzer-a15/reviews/18008


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

kova4a said:


> That's debatable as according to Vsonic's CEO they are only ones manufacturing them and there is no OEM licensing, so no OEM versions. He says all those cheap offerings are fakes but  it is possible for some genuine ones to be circulating maybe stolen and smuggled from the factory or if a store had a big stock and went out of business and another seller both them out at a very low price.


 
  
 The Vsonic CEO can say whatever he wants, i've owned a GR07 mk2, two GR07 CE and a retail XE800 and i am telling you that the pairs i got were genuine.


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> I've seen the MEMT X5 in 4 different Ali stores now. Sellers get hold of hyped items pretty fast. :wink_face:




At least 2 of the sellers have it at my suggestion.

You are welcome.

 TWIN


----------



## JazzVinyl

My Tennmak Crazy Cello's arrived early (got them yesterday evening).

I am very impressed! Built quality is very good. Least micro-phonics from the cord of any IEM I have tried to date. 

Very very VERY nice sound stage. It is outstanding. The frequency response is also very nice.

The only thing I have noticed is a slight "metallic sizzle" in certain treble frequencies, hoping that settles down with some hours on them.

They are also, by far...the most comfortable to wear, and very easy to cop a seal.

I like them!!

.


----------



## DBaldock9

jazzvinyl said:


> My Tennmak Crazy Cello's arrived early (got them yesterday evening).
> 
> I am very impressed! Built quality is very good. Least micro-phonics from the cord of any IEM I have tried to date.
> 
> ...


 
 A really good sounding hybrid earphone, with a nice soft, non-microphonic cable, is the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 - and it's about $15 less than the Crazy Cello.  I have both, and actually prefer the BK50.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## snip3r77

dbaldock9 said:


> A really good sounding hybrid earphone, with a nice soft, non-microphonic cable, is the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 - and it's about $15 less than the Crazy Cello.  I have both, and actually prefer the BK50.
> 
> Take Care,
> David Baldock




Both has a dark signature? 
Which is more fun?


----------



## bjaardker

I really disliked the XE800. Not nearly enough bass, shrill highs, terrible fit. Is the MEMT x5 something I would like, or should I just save my money?


----------



## SilentCinema

astone said:


> I'd recommend the Vivo XE800, I own both the VE Monks and these. Both are pretty neutral in fr response. I'd say the XE800 has better imaging, separation, bass response and pretty much everything else.





I pulled the trigger on these vivo XE800 as they were fairly cheap, astone would you say it's soundstage is close to matching the VE Monks plus?


----------



## DBaldock9

snip3r77 said:


> Both has a dark signature?
> Which is more fun?


 
 The BK50 has stronger Bass, not necessarily lower, just a bit louder.
 The Crazy Cello has a more forward Midrange and Treble.
  
 So, I suppose the Cello might be considered "more fun", but I guess it's the Cello's brightness that causes me to prefer the BK50.  As I keep playing the Cellos, they may mellow some.


----------



## JazzVinyl

dbaldock9 said:


> A really good sounding hybrid earphone, with a nice soft, non-microphonic cable, is the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 - and it's about $15 less than the Crazy Cello.  I have both, and actually prefer the BK50.




Hello David...

I have both as well. I have not compared the two, yet. I do feel like the cello's have a more 'exciting' soundstage.

Will compare the two soon.

I do like the Magosi BK50's too...and bought them on your reccomendation. 

Cheers!


----------



## Hisoundfi

I am surprised this is the first review for these. They've been out for a while:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a3s-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/18012


----------



## Vidal

dbaldock9 said:


> The BK50 has stronger Bass, not necessarily lower, just a bit louder.
> The Crazy Cello has a more forward Midrange and Treble.
> 
> So, I suppose the Cello might be considered "more fun", but I guess it's the Cello's brightness that causes me to prefer the BK50.  As I keep playing the Cellos, they may mellow some.


 
  
  
 I found the opposite the Cello were returned because I thought they were too dark, whilst the BK50s were fine but I just never took to them because of their design.


----------



## astone

silentcinema said:


> I pulled the trigger on these vivo XE800 as they were fairly cheap, astone would you say it's soundstage is close to matching the VE Monks plus?




I'd say that the soundstage is superior to the monks. The isolation factor of these definitely helps with instrument separation and overall dynamics on the low end. The only thing I'd be careful with is making sure you acquired legitimate Xe800's from the vendor.


----------



## Pastapipo

holypal said:


> **** 4in1, Philips TX1, Vivo XE800




While I do recommend the XE800 for indie rock, I think they lack the bass response that powers electronic music. 

I bought 2 pairs of XE800s from different sellers, they both sound the same. At the time I paid $26 for my first pair but they cost a measly $16 now. See my review of the XE800 for the links :

http://www.head-fi.org/products/vivo-xe800/reviews/16422


----------



## snip3r77

vidal said:


> I found the opposite the Cello were returned because I thought they were too dark, whilst the BK50s were fine but I just never took to them because of their design. :blink:




Cello vs pro. Which Is Darker?


----------



## 1clearhead

trumpethead said:


> No, thank you man. You are the one that brought these to our attention. You haven't steered me wrong yet. Mine are ordered.


 
 Hope you like them. Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


robervaul said:


> @1clearhead *How the MEMT X5 fit? Do you have a picture?*
> Txs


 
  
 Yes, I have a picture, but not mine, since I have a clear head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But, here is an idea picture *curtesy of MEMT from tabao website.


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> Hope you like them. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 These look pretty good. I'm not buying at the moment but so want to try.


----------



## SilentCinema

astone said:


> I'd say that the soundstage is superior to the monks. The isolation factor of these definitely helps with instrument separation and overall dynamics on the low end. The only thing I'd be careful with is making sure you acquired legitimate Xe800's from the vendor.




Thanks for your feedback, yeh i think i did locate a genuine pair, i scoured the vivo XE800 thread for the most reputable sellers so hopefully i should be ok,fingers crossed.


----------



## JazzVinyl

dbaldock9 said:


> The BK50 has stronger Bass, not necessarily lower, just a bit louder.
> The Crazy Cello has a more forward Midrange and Treble.
> 
> So, I suppose the Cello might be considered "more fun", but I guess it's the Cello's brightness that causes me to prefer the BK50.  As I keep playing the Cellos, they may mellow some.




The Magaosi BK50's are a nice pair of IEM's they sound good. David may be correct about Bass sounding a bit louder in the BK50, I think it's the area just above subsonic and reaching into midbass that sounds louder in the BK50's.

But the Tennmak Cello's have a wider and deeper sound stage and reveal more detail than the Magaosi BK50's do.

The difference when compared side by side is rather remarkable. Paul Simons' "Diamonds On The Souls Of Her Shoes" - the Cello's reveal a heck of a lot more detail in instrument timbre and composition of tone. T

he BK50's sound like your favorite pair of late 1970's speakers, you get used to the way they sound over time and you agree with the them and they become your "standard of excellence". 

Switching to the Cello's - is like suddenly owning more revealing pair of speakers' - you hear things you never heard listening the other way and it's a bit of an eye opener.

I paid $10.00 less for the BK50's...

Will also say the extra sound stage and detail in the Cello's makes them less forgiving of poorly recorded music. The BK50's "forgive", the Cellos, most certainly do not.

Cello's seem less crowded, more distance between instruments.

I tend to like sound stage and details.....so, I am going to give the nod to the Cello's over the BK50's.


Cheers!!


.


----------



## 1clearhead

jazzvinyl said:


> The Magaosi BK50's are a nice pair of IEM's they sound good. David may be correct about Bass sounding a bit louder in the BK50, I think it's the area just above subsonic and reaching into midbass that sounds louder in the BK50's.
> 
> But the Tennmak Cello's have a wider and deeper sound stage and reveal more detail than the Magaosi BK50's do.
> 
> ...


 

 Good to know!
 ....Now, if someone could only tell me where I can get them in China. I tried taobao, but can't find any taobao seller or Tennmak, for that matter, that would sell them in China.


----------



## CoiL

jazzvinyl said:


> dbaldock9 said:
> 
> 
> > The BK50 has stronger Bass, not necessarily lower, just a bit louder.
> ...


 
 If You have, please try Philips UE wide-bore silicone tips with BK50 - it may "equal-out" difference with cellos and even be better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Depends on fit of course. Philips UE tips (red core/grey skirt) have very thin "skirt" part and may not fit for every ear. I use smallest size with my BK50 and love the more balanced, detailed, "airier" and better separated sounds these tips bring to BK50.

  
  
  
 Will copy this post here since aaDee posted it in "wrong" thread:


aadee said:


> Could these beat KZ ZST??
> http://m.banggood.com/BlitzWolf-BW-VOX1-Hybrid-Drivers-Dual-Double-Drivers-Earphone-Headphone-With-Mic-p-1122367.html


----------



## Holypal

1clearhead said:


> Good to know!
> ....Now, if someone could only tell me where I can get them in China. I tried taobao, but can't find any taobao seller or Tennmak, for that matter, that would sell them in China.


 
  
  
 This is the Tennmak official taobao store. But they don't have Cello for sale. Maybe you can contact them directly and ask for one.
 https://shop57026313.world.taobao.com


----------



## JazzVinyl

coil said:


> If You have, please try Philips UE wide-bore silicone tips with BK50 - it may "equal-out" difference with cellos and even be better   Depends on fit of course. Philips UE tips (red core/grey skirt) have very thin "skirt" part and may not fit for every ear. I use smallest size with my BK50 and love the more balanced, detailed, "airier" and better separated sounds these tips bring to BK50.




These are the tips I use on the BK50's:

Are these the same as what your suggesting?



http://cdn.head-fi.org/c/ce/ce68e936_bk50_tips.jpeg

.


----------



## 1clearhead

holypal said:


> This is the Tennmak official taobao store. But they don't have Cello for sale. Maybe you can contact them directly and ask for one.
> https://shop57026313.world.taobao.com


 

 Did that - done that, but they don't respond to my WeChat text through taobao after I asked about the Cello's several times. It's almost as If they're trying not to sell it in China all together.
  
 .....I don't have any idea, why?


----------



## CoiL

jazzvinyl said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > If You have, please try Philips UE wide-bore silicone tips with BK50 - it may "equal-out" difference with cellos and even be better
> ...


 
 Please take a pic from the bore size. I need it to be sure but according to what I can read out from Your pics, those tips might not be Philips UE cuz UE tips have longer red colored part at tube and seem to be longer in shape, not so short and "rounded".
 There are many similar looking but smaller bore tips out there on ebay, AE, GB etc. Actually very few sellers have them original - they may post original UE tips pics but they will still send You cheapo chinese ones that have smaller bores and much stiffer/thicker silicone skirt. The tips that come with BK50 are also similar looking and wide bore but nothing like UE tips soundwise.


----------



## doggiemom

ustinj said:


> Regarding AK audio as a seller, they accepted my item for return 5 months ago and still no word on it arriving. Tracking doesn't really update in China after it leaves the US, but even in that case it's very disappointing that AK wouldn't do anything at all for me... especially for a $150+ item


 

 I am not thrilled with them either.  I ordered the DZAT DF-05 from them, which they said were in stock.  Turns out they were out of stock, so they shipped them later than the rest of my order.  They arrived defective (cable came out of one earpiece when I was removing them from the packaging).  After some back and forth, they told me to open a dispute and ask for a partial refund of $10.  Since they were sent late, the 15 day window to open a dispute had passed.  Now they are offering a discount on a future order, but I won't be ordering from them again.


----------



## DBaldock9

coil said:


> If You have, please try Philips UE wide-bore silicone tips with BK50 - it may "equal-out" difference with cellos and even be better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Doing a Google Search for _Philips UE wide-bore silicone tips_ doesn't find any vendors, but there are some photo links back to Head-Fi Forums.
 Do you have a link to a shop that sells them?
  
 Thanks,
 David Baldock


----------



## CoiL

dbaldock9 said:


> Do you have a link to a shop that sells them?


 
 I think I bought from this seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-S-M-L-Replacement-Earbuds-tips-for-Philips-UE-In-Ear-Earphones-/381519532186?hash=item58d456109a
  
 These sellers might also have originals but not sure and I can`t guarantee You get correct ones: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6PCS-Earbuds-Tips-Cover-Earplug-Gel-for-Philips-SHE3595-SHS8100-SHE9000-SHB6000-/291935042710?var=&hash=item43f8af3c96mozTaqZ4-1IVRHZ4uXBF3bg
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3Pairs-Earbuds-Eartips-Box-for-Philips-SHE8005-SHE9000-SHE9005A-Ear-Gel-Buds-/291973060070?var=&hash=item43faf355e6mYOw-S8PG8-wBjSkHutNmlw


----------



## ustinj

doggiemom said:


> I am not thrilled with them either.  I ordered the DZAT DF-05 from them, which they said were in stock.  Turns out they were out of stock, so they shipped them later than the rest of my order.  They arrived defective (cable came out of one earpiece when I was removing them from the packaging).  After some back and forth, they told me to open a dispute and ask for a partial refund of $10.  Since they were sent late, the 15 day window to open a dispute had passed.  Now they are offering a discount on a future order, but I won't be ordering from them again.




Not too out of the question, really. I agree that I would not give them my business anymore, seeing as how they treat their customers and have very poor resolutions to any problems that may come up.

I also want to post this as warning to any who potentially may buy from them. Just hope you don't have any issues because you will most likely end up losing.


----------



## DBaldock9

coil said:


> I think I bought from this seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-S-M-L-Replacement-Earbuds-tips-for-Philips-UE-In-Ear-Earphones-/381519532186?hash=item58d456109a
> 
> These sellers might also have originals but not sure and I can`t guarantee You get correct ones: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6PCS-Earbuds-Tips-Cover-Earplug-Gel-for-Philips-SHE3595-SHS8100-SHE9000-SHB6000-/291935042710?var=&hash=item43f8af3c96mozTaqZ4-1IVRHZ4uXBF3bg
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3Pairs-Earbuds-Eartips-Box-for-Philips-SHE8005-SHE9000-SHE9005A-Ear-Gel-Buds-/291973060070?var=&hash=item43faf355e6mYOw-S8PG8-wBjSkHutNmlw


 
 The UK eBay listing for the seller (artisan.online) where you bought yours, says this, "Postage: Doesn't post to United States"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 However, I did a search on US eBay, and found that they (artisan.online) also have a shop listed here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Thanks for the links!


----------



## Brian Coffey

With tax time coming up I am looking to upgrade. I have Magosi BK50s and Trinity Vyrus's as my top 2 iems I also have a Xudoo X3 as a source. So I am looking to purchase a desktop headphone DAC or a better set of iems. Which should I go with and why.


----------



## Holypal

brian coffey said:


> With tax time coming up I am looking to upgrade. I have Magosi BK50s and Trinity Vyrus's as my top 2 iems I also have a Xudoo X3 as a source. So I am looking to purchase a desktop headphone DAC or a better set of iems. Which should I go with and why.


 
  
 Maybe buy a over ear headphone?


----------



## Brian Coffey

Forgot those I also have Superlux HD668B


----------



## DBaldock9

brian coffey said:


> With tax time coming up I am looking to upgrade. I have Magosi BK50s and Trinity Vyrus's as my top 2 iems I also have a Xudoo X3 as a source. So I am looking to purchase a desktop headphone DAC or a better set of iems. Which should I go with and why.


 
 There are _so many_ choices!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And, many things can influence recommendations.
  
 Do you mainly listen in quiet, or noisy environments?  (earbuds or in-ear earphones)
 What are your main music choices?  (Bass or Mid/Treble focus; big & open or more intimate sound-stage)
 Would your desktop DAC/Amp also be connected to speakers or a home stereo?  (types of digital / analog outputs)
 Does the DAC/Amp need to be _transportable_?  (internal battery / USB power, or only mains AC power)
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Brian Coffey

dbaldock9 said:


> There are _so many_ choices!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Environment is fairly quiet. Music varies widely from day to day from Top 40 Pop to Classic Rock,Blues,Blues Rock so vocals and instrumentals are both important. DAC will be for headphones mainly and doesn't need to be transportable. Here is the DAC I'm looking at https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Breeze-audio-SU1-AK4495-XMOS-U8-MUSES8820-ADUM-High-Speed-Digital-isolation-Asynchronous-USB-DAC-decoder/32733084800.html?spm=2114.01020208.0.0.wMSsX3 and was thinking LZ-A4 for IEMs.
@DBaldock9 If I get the LZ-A4s then can't afford the DAC but if I get the DAC may get a set of these https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-Original-BOSSHifi-B8-HiFi-Wooden-Metal-Headphone-Black-Mahogany-Headset-With-Beryllium-Alloy-Driver-And/32719095713.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.5XYR51 and some cheap earbuds as well. I'm also very interested in the Red Demun


----------



## DBaldock9

brian coffey said:


> Environment is fairly quiet. Music varies widely from day to day from Top 40 Pop to Classic Rock,Blues,Blues Rock so vocals and instrumentals are both important. DAC will be for headphones mainly and doesn't need to be transportable. Here is the DAC I'm looking at https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Breeze-audio-SU1-AK4495-XMOS-U8-MUSES8820-ADUM-High-Speed-Digital-isolation-Asynchronous-USB-DAC-decoder/32733084800.html?spm=2114.01020208.0.0.wMSsX3 and was thinking LZ-A4 for IEMs.
> @DBaldock9 If I get the LZ-A4s then can't afford the DAC but if I get the DAC may get a set of these https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-Original-BOSSHifi-B8-HiFi-Wooden-Metal-Headphone-Black-Mahogany-Headset-With-Beryllium-Alloy-Driver-And/32719095713.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.5XYR51 and some cheap earbuds as well. I'm also very interested in the Red Demun


 
 It's interesting that the Breeze Audio SU1 DAC/Amp specs don't actually list what the Headphone output level is (mW per Channel into 16Ω / 32Ω / 250Ω / 300Ω / 600Ω).  If it were me, I'd want to know that bit of information, before purchasing one to drive my Headphones...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was just looking at Desktop DAC/Amps (for work) on AliExpress, and one that has similar digital input specs as the Breeze Audio SU1, is the S.M.S.L. M3 [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SMSL-M3-DAC-Headphone-Amplifier-AMP-CS4398-OTG-PC-USB-Optical-Coaxial-All-in-one-Hifi/32721159379.html ], and it's output power ranges from 108mW @ 32Ω to 24mW @ 300Ω.
  
 I've got a set of the LZ-A4 earphones, and they do sound good, even when connected to a lower powered amp, like in my Nexus 5 phone, or my Shanling M1 (35mW per Channel @ 32Ω).
  
 I haven't heard any _modern_ headphones, to make any recommendations.  Mine are 15 year old Beyerdynamic DT-831 (250Ω, Sealed Back), which are more analytical (i.e.- not bassy).
  
 There's a very lively discussion of earbuds (some less than $10) on this thread - http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up
 Several sub-$10 earbuds that get recommended a lot, are the Qian39, VE Monk Plus, and Sony MDR-E808+.
 I've got the standard, and an upgraded (balanced), version of the VE Monk Plus, and really like the way they sound.


----------



## Brian Coffey

dbaldock9 said:


> It's interesting that the Breeze Audio SU1 DAC/Amp specs don't actually list what the Headphone output level is (mW per Channel into 16Ω / 32Ω / 250Ω / 300Ω / 600Ω).  If it were me, I'd want to know that bit of information, before purchasing one to drive my Headphones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have a tube amp I am going to use it with.I have been told by a couple of purchasers it is very clean with a black background and that it doesn't have a lot of power.


----------



## alvinlim2010

brian coffey said:


> With tax time coming up I am looking to upgrade. I have Magosi BK50s and Trinity Vyrus's as my top 2 iems I also have a Xudoo X3 as a source. So I am looking to purchase a desktop headphone DAC or a better set of iems. Which should I go with and why.



 


I don't have the Magosi so I cannot comment on them, but for the Vyrus that I own, I enjoy them immensely! Light weight and with the different tuning options, you do have quite a bit of control over how they sound. Overall they sound crisp and easy-to-listen to.


----------



## Brian Coffey

alvinlim2010 said:


> brian coffey said:
> 
> 
> > With tax time coming up I am looking to upgrade. I have Magosi BK50s and Trinity Vyrus's as my top 2 iems I also have a Xudoo X3 as a source. So I am looking to purchase a desktop headphone DAC or a better set of iems. Which should I go with and why.
> ...


 
 Agreed


----------



## alvinlim2010

ustinj said:


> Not too out of the question, really. I agree that I would not give them my business anymore, seeing as how they treat their customers and have very poor resolutions to any problems that may come up.
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to post this as warning to any who potentially may buy from them. Just hope you don't have any issues because you will most likely end up losing.



 


To provide a balanced view on this, I have bought several IEMs from AK (including my A4), and overall it has been a positive experience. there was some issues with my order for the A4, but response from them as been prompt and polite, no big issues that I have encountered.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

I want a good neutral all-rounder, but I mostly listen to indie rock/Magnolia Electric Co. I'd like IEMs. My budget is ~$30. What should I get?


----------



## DBaldock9

moshimoshi said:


> I want a good neutral all-rounder, but I mostly listen to indie rock/Magnolia Electric Co. I'd like IEMs. My budget is ~$30. What should I get?


 
 Of my sub-$30 IEMs, the one I like the sound of the best, is the Original BossHiFi B3 (which is now right at $30).


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Is that better than the BK50 and the Urbanfun HIFI?


----------



## DBaldock9

moshimoshi said:


> Is that better than the BK50 and the Urbanfun HIFI?


 
 I haven't heard the Urbanfun earphones.
  
 The BK50 has more Bass than the B3, and may be considered "more fun", but the B3 just sounds more balanced to me.


----------



## CoiL

dbaldock9 said:


> moshimoshi said:
> 
> 
> > Is that better than the BK50 and the Urbanfun HIFI?
> ...


 
 I don`t have Bosshifi B3 anymore but imo they had more bass than BK50 and bass had littlebit bleed into mids, though they sounded quite natural and pleasant. BK50 has larger soundstage imo and better separated, distant imaging.


----------



## Vidal

moshimoshi said:


> Is that better than the BK50 and the Urbanfun HIFI?


 
  
 The BK50, B3 and Urbanfun are all very good hybrid earphones - I wouldn't say one is better than another as it all come down to preference in terms of sound signature. I only have the Urbanfuns to hand at the moment, although I'll be borrowing the BK50s back this weekend to do a write up for my website.
  
 The BK50 is the warmest and has a detailed treble, there was an element of their sound signature that irritated me though. I think they have a bit of a peak around 7k that I'm acutely sensitive to, not 100% on this though as it was a while since I listened to them. The build quality on the BK50 can be a bit iffy, I've seen some with a wood finish that looks very uneven.
  
 The B3 and Urbanfun are closer in terms of sound but the Urban's have more sub-bass than the B3s. Both are exceptional well built although with very different designs. Both are relatively neutral but with a lift in treble.
  
 Personally, I'm starting to come to the conclusion that the cheaper hybrids can seem a little narrow in terms of sound signature. I maybe on my own on that point but you may want to consider none hybrids in your choices if that is important. I'm not familiar with your music genre so not sure if that would be a factor.


----------



## Vidal

@CoiL @DBaldock9 
 Oh dear looks like all three of us have slightly differing takes on these earphones.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I guess this is one of those YMMV moments.
  




  
 The poor guy's head will be fried


----------



## neilmanalo

has anyone tried the eternal super14ba? I would appreciate some impressions


----------



## neilmanalo

also the dz9's if anyone has a review of that, i'd really appreciate it


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> The BK50, B3 and Urbanfun are all very good hybrid earphones - I wouldn't say one is better than another as it all come down to preference in terms of sound signature. I only have the Urbanfuns to hand at the moment, although I'll be borrowing the BK50s back this weekend to do a write up for my website.
> 
> The BK50 is the warmest and has a detailed treble, there was an element of their sound signature that irritated me though. I think they have a bit of a peak around 7k that I'm acutely sensitive to, not 100% on this though as it was a while since I listened to them. The build quality on the BK50 can be a bit iffy, I've seen some with a wood finish that looks very uneven.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah seems like the really good hybrids start around $100. The MusicMaker TK12/13, 1 More Triple etc.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> Yeah seems like the really good hybrids start around $100. The MusicMaker TK12/13, 1 More Triple etc.


 
  
 Having listened back to the 1More Triple I'd say it's not as enjoyable as the B3 or the Urbanfun.


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> Having listened back to the 1More Triple I'd say it's not as enjoyable as the B3 or the Urbanfun.


 
 I think you're the only person I've seen so far who hasn't had high praise for them.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> I think you're the only person I've seen so far who hasn't had high praise for them.


 
  
 It's probably a tuning thing, I just didn't *enjoy* them. I think I prefer earphones which have more character.
  
 Can't fault them for build quality, technical ability etc. they are very good earphones.


----------



## To.M

crabdog said:


> Yeah seems like the really good hybrids start around $100. The MusicMaker TK12/13, 1 More Triple etc.




By the way,have you maybe heard PMV A-01 MK2? They have been on my radar for some time.


----------



## crabdog

to.m said:


> By the way,have you maybe heard PMV A-01 MK2? They have been on my radar for some time.


 
 Had them on my wishlist for ages but receptions were lukewarm so I lost interest.


----------



## To.M

crabdog Ok, I read some good opinions, anything you would recommend around 60usd?


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Thanks a lot for the thorough reply! I think I'll be going with the Urbanfun, given they're half the price of the B3.


----------



## Andrzej Cichy

How is SQ LZ - A3 to MusicMaker TK12 / TK13?
 How is SQ LZ - A3 to Urbanfun HiFi?


----------



## snip3r77

I think sub $25 should go to Tennmak Pro


----------



## loomisjohnson

to.m said:


> By the way,have you maybe heard PMV A-01 MK2? They have been on my radar for some time.


 

 the pmv is a very good listenable iem with big, airy soundstage and a real analogue quality--they're not hyper-detailed or extended, but well worth the price.


----------



## To.M

Thank you sir! That is what I heard about them, great 3D soundstage and that is what I like.


----------



## smy1

Anybody have the fidue sirus?


----------



## crabdog

to.m said:


> @crabdog Ok, I read some good opinions, anything you would recommend around 60usd?


 
 Depending on your preferences the Brainwavz B100 is a very fine single BA earphone at $59.90.


----------



## luisin

jimster480 said:


> Well Panasonic RP-TCM 125 are really good in that price range.


 
  
  


vidal said:


> I think you're looking at a good all rounder, with fairly good treble. That ties in well with the Urbanfun, you might also want to consider: -
> 
> Einsear T2
> Boarseman CX98
> ...


 
  
  


skiesofazel said:


> The XE800 has a ported design, so isolation won't be as good as that of most balanced armature phones. But the trade off is not bad since isolation is still ok and you do get a wider soundstage. The XE800 also tends to sound like a ba in the high mids and treble regions. It's almost as fast but it can do proper decay and it's not as peaky.
> 
> 
> 
> You probably want something mid centric and relatively fast (indie-rock) but with good bass extension (electronic). I haven't listened to the Urbafun, but if i am not mistaken it's kind of V shaped (owners please correct me if i am wrong). You could go for a Quadbeat 3 AKG which has prominent mids and very good extension at both ends of the spectrum. Its mids are more on the liquid side, but it's fast enough for indie-rock and similar genres. You should be careful where you buy it from though since there are a lot of counterfeits floating around.


 
  
  


holypal said:


> **** 4in1, Philips TX1, Vivo XE800


 
  
 Thank you all for your suggestions!! Much appreciated =) Finally, after reading many comments i have bought right now the Vivo xe800 on Beteran. For 15€ i think that could be one of the best options
  
 Thank u!!


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

brian coffey said:


> Environment is fairly quiet. Music varies widely from day to day from Top 40 Pop to Classic Rock,Blues,Blues Rock so vocals and instrumentals are both important. DAC will be for headphones mainly and doesn't need to be transportable. Here is the DAC I'm looking at https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Breeze-audio-SU1-AK4495-XMOS-U8-MUSES8820-ADUM-High-Speed-Digital-isolation-Asynchronous-USB-DAC-decoder/32733084800.html?spm=2114.01020208.0.0.wMSsX3 and was thinking LZ-A4 for IEMs.
> @DBaldock9 If I get the LZ-A4s then can't afford the DAC but if I get the DAC may get a set of these https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-Original-BOSSHifi-B8-HiFi-Wooden-Metal-Headphone-Black-Mahogany-Headset-With-Beryllium-Alloy-Driver-And/32719095713.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.5XYR51 and some cheap earbuds as well. I'm also very interested in the Red Demun


 
  
 That's an unusual location for the headphone out!
 The BossHifi B8 is excellent.
 .


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Had them on my wishlist for ages but receptions were lukewarm so I lost interest.




That's surprising, fwi I rate them very highly and would put them on par with the Moni One as my favorite sub $100 hybrids. 



loomisjohnson said:


> the pmv is a very good listenable iem with big, airy soundstage and a real analogue quality--they're not hyper-detailed or extended, but well worth the price.




A very good description of them imo.


----------



## Vidal

Anyone familiar with Sendiy M2 and or the banned sellers M2?
  
 I know there was a fair bit of 'discussion' around this topic a while ago.
  
 I have found some Winintone earphones a while back, I've just realised that these look identical externally to these models and wondered if they were related in some way. The Winintones have 3 filters, only 2 really do anything of use silver and gold. The black ones just kill all bass.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Better than Urbanfun?


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Better than the Urbanfun?


----------



## MoshiMoshi

snip3r77 said:


> I think sub $25 should go to Tennmak Pro


 
 better than urbanfun?


----------



## Skullophile

neilmanalo said:


> also the dz9's if anyone has a review of that, i'd really appreciate it


 
 I have reviewed the DZ9's
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/gleam-audio-nicehck-1dd-8ba/reviews/16848


----------



## Frederick Wang

Hey guys, anyone have tried BeatZen Ex10 IEMs?  I love my LZ A4 but isolation is not good enough for traveling
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-Super-Bass-In-Ear-BeatZen-Ex10-For-Iphone-5-6-6S-For-Meizu-Huawei/32705898786.html


----------



## yangian

frederick wang said:


> Hey guys, anyone have tried BeatZen Ex10 IEMs?
> 
> I love my LZ A4 but isolation is not good enough for traveling
> 
> ...



 


https://world.taobao.com/item/529185172579.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.2iXFuR#detail


----------



## Frederick Wang

yangian said:


> frederick wang said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, anyone have tried BeatZen Ex10 IEMs?    I love my LZ A4 but isolation is not good enough for traveling
> ...


 
 This is very interesting, it seems they have many IDs...


----------



## goodluck4u

vidal said:


> Anyone familiar with Sendiy M2 and or the banned sellers M2?



I bought one from the official shop on the aliexpress. I remember those m2s have different diaphragm: platinum alloy liquid metal and carbon?
I believe my m2 is the best iem under $50. well balanced signature, huge soundstage and musical model.


----------



## Vidal

goodluck4u said:


> I bought one from the official shop on the aliexpress. I remember those m2s have different diaphragm: platinum alloy liquid metal and carbon?
> I believe my m2 is the best iem under $50. well balanced signature, huge soundstage and musical model.


 
  
 Do you still have them? If you do would you mind sharing a picture of the nozzle with the filter removed?


----------



## goodluck4u

vidal said:


> Do you still have them? If you do would you mind sharing a picture of the nozzle with the filter removed?


 

  

  

  

  
 the pics are I put on the previous thread.


----------



## Vidal

frederick wang said:


> Hey guys, anyone have tried BeatZen Ex10 IEMs?  I love my LZ A4 but isolation is not good enough for traveling
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-Super-Bass-In-Ear-BeatZen-Ex10-For-Iphone-5-6-6S-For-Meizu-Huawei/32705898786.html


 
  
 Looks like a Klipsch X10 knock off, I'd be very very wary.
  
  


goodluck4u said:


>


 
  
 This is what the barrel of mine looks like - 
  

  
 Obviously can't be sure it's the same driver but they look nearly identical looking at the pictures.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

any eartip recs for the urbanfuns?


----------



## eaglearrow

Guys, any one tried these? a $36 triple driver Hybrid. (2ba+1dd)
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Version-COULAX-Headphones-In-ear-Headphones-Triple-Driver-Headphones-with-In-line-Microphone-Remote/32742091867.html
  
 COULAX CX09 Triple Driver In-Ear Earphone In-line Microphone and Remote for iPhone Android Phones Headphones for a mobile phone
  
  
*Model: COULAX CX09*
 Color: Black
 Drivers: Two Balanced Armatures and One Dynamic Driver
 Cable Length: 1.2 m (4 ft)
 Plug: 3.5 mm Gold Plated
 Wired Materials: TPE(Thermoplastic Elastomer)
 In-line remote control: Included
 Rate Power: 5 mW
 Net Weight: 15g


----------



## crabdog

eaglearrow said:


> Guys, any one tried these? a $36 triple driver Hybrid. (2ba+1dd)
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Version-COULAX-Headphones-In-ear-Headphones-Triple-Driver-Headphones-with-In-line-Microphone-Remote/32742091867.html
> 
> ...


 
 Great find! Never seen this before but I'm sure that now someone will try it soon.


----------



## Shawn71

eaglearrow said:


> Guys, any one tried these? a $36 triple driver Hybrid. (2ba+1dd)
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Version-COULAX-Headphones-In-ear-Headphones-Triple-Driver-Headphones-with-In-line-Microphone-Remote/32742091867.html
> 
> ...




The shape is something different and the leather pouch alone cld be $10 worth......


----------



## crabdog

shawn71 said:


> The shape is something different and the leather pouch alone cld be $10 worth......


 
 Yep I just saw the pouch too and thought the same. Triple driver for $36 with the pouch and box as well seems like crazy good value.


----------



## alvinlim2010

crabdog said:


> Yep I just saw the pouch too and thought the same. Triple driver for $36 with the pouch and box as well seems like crazy good value.



 


I second that! It is impressive to see how the Chinese makers can cramp so much and up their ante on the packaging and presentation at such an attractive price point (and puts many big names to shame). 

If they have a non-microphone version I would definitely pick it up! I would be wondering how they can cramp 3 drivers into such a small shell? The cable looks rather flimsy as well...


----------



## snip3r77

yangian said:


> frederick wang said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, anyone have tried BeatZen Ex10 IEMs?
> ...




What? Klipsch X10 clone?


----------



## eaglearrow

crabdog said:


> Great find! Never seen this before but I'm sure that now someone will try it soon.


 
  
 Thank you. Was just digging tru.. 


shawn71 said:


> The shape is something different and the leather pouch alone cld be $10 worth......


 
  


crabdog said:


> Yep I just saw the pouch too and thought the same. Triple driver for $36 with the pouch and box as well seems like crazy good value.


 
  
  
 My thoughts exactly. Chinese manufactures are taking the game to a whole new level.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Well, good for us..


----------



## Jimster480

oopswrongplanet said:


> That's an unusual location for the headphone out!
> The BossHifi B8 is excellent.
> .


 

 Honestly I would get a FiiO K1 + the LZ A4 if you won't have money for both.
 The FiiO K1 does wonderful for its price range, its flagship TI DAC is no joke and it has more than enough power to run many sets of headphones upto 100ohm imped.


----------



## CoiL

vidal said:


> The BK50 is the warmest and has a detailed treble, there was an element of their sound signature that irritated me though. I think they have a bit of a peak around 7k that I'm acutely sensitive to, not 100% on this though as it was a while since I listened to them. The build quality on the BK50 can be a bit iffy, I've seen some with a wood finish that looks very uneven.


 
 I`m also quite sensitive to 6.2-7.5kHz region and I don`t detect any peaks in highs. Smooth but detailed highs.
  


crabdog said:


> Yeah seems like the really good hybrids start around $100. The MusicMaker TK12/13, 1 More Triple etc.


 
 Personally, I think TK13 was quite a dissapointment actually
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like **** 4in1 and ZST more (with proper tips and cable) and consider them better in overall sound signature and details.
 I would rather collect money for LZ A4.


----------



## Frederick Wang

snip3r77 said:


> What? Klipsch X10 clone?


 
 Single Knowles ED26784 BA driver IEMs, there are many of them on Taobao


----------



## Vidal

coil said:


> I`m also quite sensitive to 6.2-7.5kHz region and I don`t detect any peaks in highs. Smooth but detailed highs.


 
  
 My old pair are with my Dad, I'll be borrowing them back (briefly) this weekend to do a write up for my site. Everyone rates them highly but I just didn't take to them. I was really excited when I first got them as they were the most expensive Chi-Fi earphones I'd bought at the time.
  
 I'll have another listen and see if I got that wrong in terms of specific frequency. I know I couldn't listen to them for an extended period.


----------



## crabdog

coil said:


> I`m also quite sensitive to 6.2-7.5kHz region and I don`t detect any peaks in highs. Smooth but detailed highs.
> 
> Personally, I think TK13 was quite a dissapointment actually
> 
> ...


 
 Well I can't argue with that. The A4 is simply amazing.


----------



## Roen

coil said:


> I`m also quite sensitive to 6.2-7.5kHz region and I don`t detect any peaks in highs. Smooth but detailed highs.
> 
> Personally, I think TK13 was quite a dissapointment actually:rolleyes:  I like **** 4in1 and ZST more (with proper tips and cable) and consider them better in overall sound signature and details.
> I would rather collect money for LZ A4.




Have you tried TK12?


----------



## audio123

very smooth dynamic iem
 http://penonaudio.com/HIDIZS-EP-3?search=hidizs


----------



## loomisjohnson

roen said:


> Have you tried TK12?


 
  


roen said:


> Have you tried TK12?


 
  


roen said:


> Have you tried TK12?


 
  
  


coil said:


> I`m also quite sensitive to 6.2-7.5kHz region and I don`t detect any peaks in highs. Smooth but detailed highs.
> 
> Personally, I think TK13 was quite a dissapointment actually
> 
> ...


 

 i've owned both the tk12 and the tk13, which i traded back and forth with another member, and while i really like both i have to say that the tk13 is still probably the best-tuned iem i own--that quality of big stage, enhanced-but-not-overdone bass and smoothish-but-still-detailed treble checks all the boxes for me--purely subjectively,  it's on a higher level than the (perfectly fine) **** and zst.. the new breed of triple drivers such as the moni do present more micro-detail, but aren't necessarily "better"


----------



## CoiL

Well, idk. Different source gear, preferences, music taste, hearing etc.? I did extensive tip-rolling with TK13 and found CX300 replacement tips with wide bore, strong blue core best with them but still found highs to be somewhat "artificial" and slightly "strident". My main music preference is progressive rock (Steven Wilson, TOOL, King Crimson, O.R.Lopez, The Mars Volta etc.) and with some sax and violins it got "too much" for my ears. But like I said, I`m quite sensitive to highs. Also mids were slightly "dry" for my taste.
  
 JMHSO


----------



## TwinACStacks

loomisjohnson said:


> i've owned both the tk12 and the tk13, which i traded back and forth with another member, and while i really like both i have to say that the tk13 is still probably the best-tuned iem i own--that quality of big stage, enhanced-but-not-overdone bass and smoothish-but-still-detailed treble checks all the boxes for me--purely subjectively,  it's on a higher level than the (perfectly fine) **** and zst.. the new breed of triple drivers such as the moni do present more micro-detail, but aren't necessarily "better"


 
 +1000
  
 Both the TK12 and 13 sound their best with Auvio Eartips. I've rolled a massive amount and found none better. I realize that they had problems with the first ZST which I have a pair. I even extended the Burn in to 300 Hours and they got WORSE. mine are simply awful and are in a drawer where they will never see the light of Day. As far as the 4in1?  They are OK but have strident Highs. Also in the drawer.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Cinder

Anyone remember the Simgot EN700? Well, Simgot recently released an updated version with improved build-quality and sound signature. I just finished up my review, so check it out.
  
  

  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/simgot-en700-bass-in-ear-n50-high-magnetic-composite-moving-coil-dynamic-driver-earphone-red/reviews/18028


----------



## TT600R

Nice review, looking good.
 Anyone got some impressions on the MaGaosi K3.


----------



## hoerlurar

moshimoshi said:


> any eartip recs for the urbanfuns?


 

 i use KZ whirlwinds: http://www.banggood.com/KZ-3-X-Pair-L-M-S-Size-In-ear-Silica-Gel-Earmuffs-Earplug-For-Earphone-p-992786.html


----------



## notamethlab

hoerlurar said:


> i use KZ whirlwinds: http://www.banggood.com/KZ-3-X-Pair-L-M-S-Size-In-ear-Silica-Gel-Earmuffs-Earplug-For-Earphone-p-992786.html



Those fit the urbanfun pretty loosely. I'd recommend the KZ star tips, would be much better.


----------



## paomde

guys, i just received my kinera bd005 2 days ago but the new rock audio resonate is 40% off for headfiers and free shipping. that's about 94 usd.. tho being near the price of an entry level dap pulls me back a bit.


----------



## Skullophile

paomde said:


> guys, i just received my kinera bd005 2 days ago but the new rock audio resonate is 40% off for headfiers and free shipping. that's about 94 usd.. tho being near the price of an entry level dap pulls me back a bit.


if I could go back a decade and start my audiophile journey again, a really good DAP would be the first thing I'd buy. Then I'd work my way up the food chain of iems and headphones. I'm serious, a good DAP makes it worth having iems that can really sing. Entry level daps imho sound like crud and should only be used when absolute fidelity must be avoided or youre buying gear the wrong way around. An entry level DAP can even ruin a good iem.


----------



## alvinlim2010

skullophile said:


> if I could go back a decade and start my audiophile journey again, a really good DAP would be the first thing I'd buy. Then I'd work my way up the food chain of iems and headphones. I'm serious, a good DAP makes it worth having iems that can really sing. Entry level daps imho sound like crud and should only be used when absolute fidelity must be avoided or youre buying gear the wrong way around. An entry level DAP can even ruin a good iem.



 


I do agree. Back them when I started, I believe I used some old Creative mp3 player, and iPods. And I went on to look for good IEMs (where price is a major concern as I am still a student). Now with a bit more disposable income, then I went on to find a good DAP (now using a Opus #1), and find some new life in my IEMs that I have now.

How do you define entry level DAPs?


----------



## misteral201103

coil said:


> My main music preference is progressive rock (Steven Wilson, TOOL, King Crimson, O.R.Lopez, The Mars Volta etc.) and with some sax and violins it got "too much" for my ears.


 
  
 That's the problem with modern music these days, just like modern TV.....too much sax and violins.....
  
  
 ...I'll see myself out...


----------



## paomde

alvinlim2010 i was specifically thinking of hidizs ap60 when i wrote that. But i'm also waiting for my benjie x1 currently stuck at the post office. 

Skullophile so you're saying, save up for a good dap before buying good iem? Also, at what price point do dap get noticeably better?


----------



## crabdog

paomde said:


> @alvinlim2010 i was specifically thinking of hidizs ap60 when i wrote that. But i'm also waiting for my benjie x1 currently stuck at the post office.
> 
> @Skullophile so you're saying, save up for a good dap before buying good iem? Also, at what price point do dap get noticeably better?


 
 Pretty amazing for its low price. Obviously can't expect it to compete with higher end models but for an everyday work beater it's fantastic. By the way I've been using it for 3+ hours per day for 5 days now. Check out that battery!


----------



## bontakun77

Hi everyone,
  
 Could you guys recommend some IEMs suitable for small ear canals?


----------



## Skullophile

paomde said:


> alvinlim2010 i was specifically thinking of hidizs ap60 when i wrote that. But i'm also waiting for my benjie x1 currently stuck at the post office.
> 
> Skullophile so you're saying, save up for a good dap before buying good iem? Also, at what price point do dap get noticeably better?


I was thinking of Daps like DX90 and Fiio X5 or anything on this level. I'm saying I wish I spent a more even amount of money on a good DAP as I spent on iems. Looking back I think I would have been better off.
Some of these new daps might be really nice, I dont know but if I was gonna buy a $100 DAP I can't see I wouldn't be better off with a $250 balanced DAP like the Aune M1s or similar. Which takes the sound to another level above Fiio X5
10 years ago when I started out a portable balanced DAP would have cost sooo much more. 

I would rather listen to a $30 iem through a $250 DAP than a $250 iem through a $30 DAP.
(Generally speaking).


----------



## snip3r77

skullophile said:


> I was thinking of Daps like DX90 and Fiio X5 or anything on this level. I'm saying I wish I spent a more even amount of money on a good DAP as I spent on iems. Looking back I think I would have been better off.
> Some of these new daps might be really nice, I dont know but if I was gonna buy a $100 DAP I can't see I wouldn't be better off with a $250 balanced DAP like the Aune M1s or similar. Which takes the sound to another level above Fiio X5
> 10 years ago when I started out a portable balanced DAP would have cost sooo much more.
> 
> ...




Not sure what logic is this and would like whatever you're smoking


----------



## paomde

@skullophile oh wow that aune m1s. ahahaha, i'll start saving up. maybe as a christmas gift to myself..


----------



## alvinlim2010

snip3r77 said:


> Not sure what logic is this and would like whatever you're smoking



 


Frankly to my own experience (still a noob, I started from a Benjie S5, then Fiio X3, then DX90 and now the Opus #1), I feel that the IEMs have a more direct impact on the sound signature delivered to you, as compared to DAPs. My KZ IEMs do not sound as good in terms of a step up, as compared my LZ A4, which scales up more.


----------



## 1clearhead

tt600r said:


> Nice review, looking good.
> Anyone got some impressions on the MaGaosi K3.


 

 Yes, page 364....or try this link. http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/5445#post_13229487
  
 and, I might be updating it, because *MaGaosi K3 PRO* is right around the corner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....still burning them in!


----------



## Saoshyant

alvinlim2010 said:


> snip3r77 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what logic is this and would like whatever you're smoking
> ...




Depends on the type of head-fier you are. If you have a collection of phones, a great dap makes everything better but a great IEM limits you to it only for the better experience.


----------



## Andrzej Cichy

I Urbanfun HiFi and are super.
 How is Sound Quality: LZ A3 vs Urbanfun HiFi?
 How is Sound Quality: LZ A3 vs MusicMaker TK12 / TK13?
 LZ A3​ or MusicMaker TK12 / TK13 - are they worth it to replace Urbanfun?
 Can anyone answer me?  Please help.


----------



## Vidal

saoshyant said:


> Depends on the type of head-fier you are. If you have a collection of phones, a great dap makes everything better but a great IEM limits you to it only for the better experience.


 
  
 Every DAP I've used has some compromise in terms of usability. I've found the best solution for me is to combine a phone (in my case an iPhone) with a decent DAC. You retain the easy of use and ability to use streaming services without WiFi. There's no shortage of decent sub £200 DACs now.
  
 One downside though is the ability to minutely control the volume is compromised.


----------



## Saoshyant

vidal said:


> Every DAP I've used has some compromise in terms of usability. I've found the best solution for me is to combine a phone (in my case an iPhone) with a decent DAC. You retain the easy of use and ability to use streaming services without WiFi. There's no shortage of decent sub £200 DACs now.
> 
> One downside though is the ability to minutely control the volume is compromised.




I've been using LG V10 lately which for me negates the need for a dac. But I do agree that every dap has it's compromises. Although, I haven't found it yet with the Opus #1, except lack of capability to stream Tidal.


----------



## Vidal

saoshyant said:


> I've been using LG V10 lately which for me negates the need for a dac. But I do agree that every dap has it's compromises. Although, I haven't found it yet with the Opus #1, except lack of capability to stream Tidal.


 
  
 That Opus is a fair chunk of cash. I was looking at the LG G5 with the BO sound module a while back but never got round to purchasing one.


----------



## Saoshyant

vidal said:


> That Opus is a fair chunk of cash. I was looking at the LG G5 with the BO sound module a while back but never got round to purchasing one.




For Daps I'm curious how decent the Cayin N3 will be. It's relatively inexpensive and hopefully will outperform it's price.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> For Daps I'm curious how decent the Cayin N3 will be. It's relatively inexpensive and hopefully will outperform it's price.


 
 So am I. Hopefully I'll get to test one at Canjam in a few weeks.


----------



## CoiL

misteral201103 said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > My main music preference is progressive rock (Steven Wilson, TOOL, King Crimson, O.R.Lopez, The Mars Volta etc.) and with some sax and violins it got "too much" for my ears.
> ...


 
 Modern music? The ones I mentioned are not modern at all imo. Or did You mean it all with sarcasm?


----------



## Vidal

coil said:


> Modern music? The ones I mentioned are not modern at all imo. Or did You mean it all with sarcasm?


 
  
@misteral201103
  
 It's wordplay, a bit of humour - sax and violins = sex and violence
  
 People often say there's too much sex and violence with modern TV.


----------



## peter123

vidal said:


> That Opus is a fair chunk of cash. I was looking at the LG G5 with the BO sound module a while back but never got round to purchasing one.




The G5 with the Hifi Plus module is really good sounding but battery life is very poor (for a phone). I will get another phone and start using the G5 as a dedicated DAP, that's how good it is. 

It's very powerful as well and drives the HD650 and even the Sextett's quite well.


----------



## jant71

Search seemed to show nobody posted yet about the new Moxpad dual driver X9...https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Professional-Moxpad-X9-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-In-Ear-Sport-Earphones-with-Mic-Replacement-cable-for/1922340_32791610395.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.TpSus5
  
 Very Vsonic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looks nice in the red and has a nice plug. May be a winner.


----------



## Saoshyant

jant71 said:


> Search seemed to show nobody posted yet about the new Moxpad dual driver X9...https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Professional-Moxpad-X9-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-In-Ear-Sport-Earphones-with-Mic-Replacement-cable-for/1922340_32791610395.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.TpSus5
> 
> Very Vsonic
> 
> ...


 
  
 A $20USD dual driver with MMCX?  Seems quite promising.  The only experience I have with Moxpad is their X90, which I still need to remember to pair with my Shanling M1.  Good sound for the price however.


----------



## jant71

Plenty of cheap and good duals from Tennmak, Somic, and others so they need to be good to stand out. Hopefully we have another overachiever, X5 challenger perhaps


----------



## Saoshyant

I do like the one Tennmak I've tried, never got around to trying Somic however.  I just spend far more time with earbuds than IEMs lately.  I certainly agree with the VSonic look, as the VSD3 is still one of my favorites.


----------



## crabdog

I'm hoping someone grabs the COULAX CX09 Triple Driver before my will crumbles and I pull the trigger.


----------



## Vidal

peter123 said:


> The G5 with the Hifi Plus module is really good sounding but battery life is very poor (for a phone). I will get another phone and start using the G5 as a dedicated DAP, that's how good it is.


 
  
 Can the module be used as a standalone DAC? I think I read it can.
  
 There's one for sale for £40 near me, might snap it up


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> I'm hoping someone grabs the COULAX CX09 Triple Driver before my will crumbles and I pull the trigger.


 
  
 You just reminded me, it's now ordered.  If anything the case alone will make this purchase worth it.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> You just reminded me, it's now ordered.  If anything the case alone will make this purchase worth it.


 
 Excellent. Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## hoerlurar

hoerlurar said:


> moshimoshi said:
> 
> 
> > any eartip recs for the urbanfuns?
> ...


 
  
  


notamethlab said:


> hoerlurar said:
> 
> 
> > i use KZ whirlwinds: http://www.banggood.com/KZ-3-X-Pair-L-M-S-Size-In-ear-Silica-Gel-Earmuffs-Earplug-For-Earphone-p-992786.html
> ...


 
  
 I haven't had any problems with the whirlwinds, don't think they're that loosely fitting. I compared the whirlwinds to the starlines, not a huge difference, but i prefered the whirlwinds.


----------



## tyson669

I'm an occasional long time lurker. I started with tf10's years ago, and a couple years ago hopped on the take ie800 train. I'm still using and thoroughly enjoying the sound signature. But I'm getting the bug again. I want something in the $50 to 100 range. I've been reading the thread but the options are mind-boggling now. I also would really like to get from Amazon and not have to wait for China post. Any recommendations?


----------



## peter123

vidal said:


> Can the module be used as a standalone DAC? I think I read it can.
> 
> There's one for sale for £40 near me, might snap it up




Yes it can, just remember that it's USB C so you'll need such a OTG cable.


----------



## Vidal

peter123 said:


> Yes it can, just remember that it's USB C so you'll need such a OTG cable.


 
  
 I've got a USB C to micro USB somewhere. I'm hoping to try it with my Xiaomi Max.


----------



## peter123

vidal said:


> I've got a USB C to micro USB somewhere. I'm hoping to try it with my Xiaomi Max.




Yeah, let's hope it works fine. In my experience OTG cables (and especially USB C) seem to be a bit picky when it comes to dac's


----------



## Vidal

peter123 said:


> Yeah, let's hope it works fine. In my experience OTG cables (and especially USB C) seem to be a bit picky when it comes to dac's


 
  
 Worse case I'll use it with my iMac


----------



## TT600R

1clearhead said:


> Yes, page 364....or try this link. http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/5445#post_13229487
> 
> and, I might be updating it, because *MaGaosi K3 PRO* is right around the corner.
> 
> ...


 
 What's different on the pro version, and is it already available?


----------



## peter123

vidal said:


> Worse case I'll use it with my iMac




I'm sure you get it to work, just wanted to give you a heads up in case it doesn't work with the first cable you try. Anyway, it's a great device so good luck if you get one.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the AudioMX HS-5S. Need upgraded pads to produce a true open-back soundstage. but other than that they're all good 
  
  
          ​  ​ Review Here​


----------



## flamesofarctica

b9scrambler said:


> My take on the AudioMX HS-5S. Need upgraded pads to produce a true open-back soundstage. but other than that they'll all good
> 
> [rule]
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> ...




Is it a rebranded Somic V2 by any chance, it looks identical?


----------



## B9Scrambler

flamesofarctica said:


> Is it a rebranded Somic V2 by any chance, it looks identical?


 
  
 It could be. The iFrogz Aura looks like another rebrand as @RvTrav pointed out a while back. Status Audio has a version too. Regardless of whether or not they're simply a rebrand or they all just share the same housing with unique tuning, this particular model from AudioMX is quite nice. It's also the most wallet friendly of the group which is a nice plus.


----------



## DBaldock9

tyson669 said:


> I'm an occasional long time lurker. I started with tf10's years ago, and a couple years ago hopped on the take ie800 train. I'm still using and thoroughly enjoying the sound signature. But I'm getting the bug again. I want something in the $50 to 100 range. I've been reading the thread but the options are mind-boggling now. I also would really like to get from Amazon and not have to wait for China post. Any recommendations?


 

 One thing to note, is that a lot of the vendors are actually in Asia, and you may have to wait for shipping from China or Japan, even when ordering on Amazon.
  
 Are you looking for Earphones or Earbuds?
 I only have a couple of Earbuds / Earphones in the $50 - $100 range, and I don't think they're available on Amazon.
  
 But, if you're willing to wait the 2-3 weeks for delivery from AliExpress, I can recommend these two -
 TingJie R4 Earphone ($89, for another 8-hours) -  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-R4-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-Handmade-Earphone-HiFi-earphone/32730164804.html
 VE Asura 2.0 Earbud ($78) -  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Venture-Electronic-VE-ASURA-high-impedance-150-ohms-earbud-earphone/32411358569.html
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Vidal

If you're thinking that the 'banned seller' has been rehabilitated and has learnt there lesson about telling the truth you might want to consider: -
  
 I placed orders for 5 items over a period of a few days, they were all showing as 'waiting for pick up' in the tracking. After a week of this I emailed them to ask whether they'd actually shipped. 
  
 I get a snotty message back saying 'we've already shipped them'
  
 Three days later still no change in status so I opened a dispute. The dispute completed immediately, you normally have to wait ages. Aliexpress awarded in my favour on the basis of evidence they got from the postal company. Obviously the 'already shipped' was BS.
  
 I'm running out of sellers on Ali I trust or would consider doing business with.


----------



## Cinder

vidal said:


> If you're thinking that the 'banned seller' has been rehabilitated and has learnt there lesson about telling the truth you might want to consider: -
> 
> I placed orders for 5 items over a period of a few days, they were all showing as 'waiting for pick up' in the tracking. After a week of this I emailed them to ask whether they'd actually shipped.
> 
> ...


 
 This is exactly reason I refuse to deal with AliExpress. Such a hassle.


----------



## vapman

Ironically, HCK was great about customer service, until they became the only really trustworthy store on head fi. Then they used that power to go back to being lazy...


----------



## misteral201103

vidal said:


> @misteral201103
> 
> It's wordplay, a bit of humour - sax and violins = sex and violence
> 
> People often say there's too much sex and violence with modern TV.


 
@CoiL
 Thanks @Vidal - absolutely right. Sorry CoiL, it was a poor attempt at a joke, I just saw 'sax and violins' and made the connection.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vapman said:


> Ironically, HCK was great about customer service, until they became the only really trustworthy store on head fi. Then they used that power to go back to being lazy...


 
 You should probably let us know what your definition of 'lazy is'. We have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## alvinlim2010

laughmoredaily said:


> You should probably let us know what your definition of 'lazy is'. We have no clue what you are talking about.



 


So far I have bought no less than 20 IEMs and earbuds from Ali, and while waiting time can vary, I have yet to face any issues thus far. Perhaps I am lucky?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> If you're thinking that the 'banned seller' has been rehabilitated and has learnt there lesson about telling the truth you might want to consider: -
> 
> I get a snotty message back saying 'we've already shipped them'
> 
> I'm running out of sellers on Ali I trust or would consider doing business with.


 
 I also learned that the banned seller has other accounts on Aliexpress. But I found out that account shipped super fast. I was amazed. Maybe all the other sellers are sitting on my orders?


----------



## vapman

laughmoredaily said:


> You should probably let us know what your definition of 'lazy is'. We have no clue what you are talking about.


 
 Here is my defintion of "lazy is",
  
 Getting a tracking number a week after ordering. Waiting two more weeks. Asking what the hold up is. "Friend it is sent already, please wait". A day later it shows as accepted at the post office.
  
 That is my definition, let me know if it requires clarification.


----------



## yangian

alvinlim2010 said:


> laughmoredaily said:
> 
> 
> > You should probably let us know what your definition of 'lazy is'. We have no clue what you are talking about.
> ...


 
  
 No, me too. I never had any problem with ali yet, including several cancelation before their shipping.


----------



## Akmola Lola

yangian said:


> No, me too. I never had any problem with ali yet, including several cancelation before their shipping.


 
  
 For me, i've had 1 tampered parcel case which been returned by my post office back to china, 3 case of lost parcel. All dispute was in my favor though.. but the tampered parcel case was a bit of a drag and dealing with AE customer service was a bit hard at times. dispute was almost not in my favor but the seller agreed to refund.


----------



## Skullophile

It sucks ass how most sellers on ali either offer free 60 day crap shipping or like 40 dollar budget express. When it could be 6 dollar Epacket, 7-10 days or $27 DHL 3 day delivery pretty much world wide. So they're just making money off the shipping, must be better than making a couple of bucks on an iem.


----------



## 1clearhead

tt600r said:


> What's different on the pro version, and is it already available?


 
  
 He sent me a pair of K3 PRO to try out, and so far they've seemed to be a step up! As I write some promissing commments, I can say that they've been burned in at around 60 hours.
  
*Dark Gray tuning nozzles:*
 These are tuned to down-size the higher scale midrange peak (around 5 - 8,000hz) from sounding overly bright. So, you don't get much of that sometimes harsh or sibilant results that comes with the original K3 on certain genre's or songs chosen for your listening experience. In return, you get better image, resolution, and slightly bigger soundstage. Bravo!
  
*Silver tuning nozzles:*
 These are tuned to be even more warmer (lowering the midrange even more at around 3 - 7,500hz), while miraculously maintaining even better hi-end treble with details and refinement. Resolution is also better than the original K3's, as well.
  
*About the bass:*
 On both the Dark Gray or Silver tuned nozzles the bass sounds quite like each other, no matter which tuned nozzle you prefer to use. Which, I personally say, is a good thing! Since the new graphene drivers really sounds impressive!
  
  
 So, If you just like a bright sounding signature, just get the K3's, BUT if you like your earphones a little WARMER than bright, go for the K3 PRO.


----------



## 1clearhead

.....I don't know if they're available yet globally.


----------



## TT600R

I couldn't find any online.
 Very interested though, changeable filters is really a plus I think, also for cleaning purposes.


----------



## 1clearhead

tt600r said:


> I couldn't find any online.
> Very interested though, changeable filters is really a plus I think, also for cleaning purposes.


 

 True.
  
 And, hopefully he's going to be selling them soon.......


----------



## goodluck4u

1clearhead said:


> He sent me a pair of K3 PRO to try out, and so far they've seemed to be a step up! As I write some promissing commments, I can say that they've been burned in at around 60 hours.



Imho, more than 80 hours to burn in makes the iem grow reflection (rich soundstage). My new k3 is around 100hours


----------



## JacKallen

1clearhead said:


> He sent me a pair of K3 PRO to try out, and so far they've seemed to be a step up! As I write some promissing commments, I can say that they've been burned in at around 60 hours.
> 
> *Dark Gray tuning nozzles:*
> These are tuned to down-size the higher scale midrange peak (around 5 - 8,000hz) from sounding overly bright. So, you don't get much of that sometimes harsh or sibilant results that comes with the original K3 on certain genre's or songs chosen for your listening experience. In return, you get better image, resolution, and slightly bigger soundstage. Bravo!
> ...


 
  
 Do they seriously use graphene drivers? Can't believe that graphene is actually making it to the consumers already. That material will be able to work wonders in headphones!


----------



## vapman

jackallen said:


> Do they seriously use graphene drivers? Can't believe that graphene is actually making it to the consumers already. That material will be able to work wonders in headphones!




**** pt15 uses grapheme drivers. Great sound if it's not too bright to you.


----------



## JacKallen

vapman said:


> **** pt15 uses grapheme drivers. Great sound if it's not too bright to you.


 
 That's awesome that they are starting to use that material. Of course it is possible to make bad headphones that use graphene, but the fact that graphene is making it to the consumer market is great.


----------



## vapman

jackallen said:


> That's awesome that they are starting to use that material. Of course it is possible to make bad headphones that use graphene, but the fact that graphene is making it to the consumer market is great.




Fully agreed. Just as excited as when jvc started using carbon nanotubes! Great time for headphones really. Hope we see some 50mm+ graphene


----------



## goodluck4u

jackallen said:


> Do they seriously use graphene drivers? Can't believe that graphene is actually making it to the consumers already. That material will be able to work wonders in headphones!




Clarity of piano and guiter sound which k3 has causes that the possibility to use hard material diaphragm like graphene. my guess is k3 dynamic driver for bass and mid part, and 2BAs for treble part. bucause sound clarity changes such a crossover point in my impression of k3. The dynamic driver's clarity sound is quite good. in addition, its dynamic driver sounds also high speed response type.


----------



## Holypal

b9scrambler said:


> My take on the AudioMX HS-5S. Need upgraded pads to produce a true open-back soundstage. but other than that they're all good
> 
> 
> ​  ​ Review Here​


 
  


flamesofarctica said:


> Is it a rebranded Somic V2 by any chance, it looks identical?


 
  
  
 It also looks like Purepiper Headphone HE200, which I think is the best Chinese open-back headphone under $50-100. It has higher impedance 110Ω, and large 50mm drivers. Unfortunately it's only available on taobao, ~$42:
 http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/45068303257.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

holypal said:


> It also looks like Purepiper Headphone HE200, which I think is the best Chinese open-back headphone under $50-100. It has higher impedance 110Ω, and large 50mm drivers. Unfortunately it's only available on taobao, ~$42:
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/45068303257.html


 
  
 LMAO! So many headphones using this shell.
  
 Correct me if I'm wrong but that one seems more like a Somic MH463 rebrand with higher impedance and similarly large 50mm drivers. The V2 moved to smaller and lower impedance 42mm drivers similar to those found in the HS-5S and others mentioned.


----------



## Holypal

b9scrambler said:


> LMAO! So many headphones using this shell.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but that one seems more like a Somic MH463 rebrand with higher impedance and similarly large 50mm drivers. The V2 moved to smaller and lower impedance 42mm drivers similar to those found in the HS-5S and others mentioned.


 
  
 Yes, probably the same group designed these headphones.


----------



## strrstarrynight

anyone has any experience using the shure clones on taobao? just wondering how they compare against the real deal.
 https://world.taobao.com/item/528037849818.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4002-11647516009.32.tVgEDD
 seems like a pretty good deal haha


----------



## ForceMajeure

strrstarrynight said:


> anyone has any experience using the shure clones on taobao? just wondering how they compare against the real deal.
> https://world.taobao.com/item/528037849818.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a312a.7700824.w4002-11647516009.32.tVgEDD
> seems like a pretty good deal haha


 
 Don't...run a search, there were already a few claims that on some models even the drivers inside are fake BA...just a basic DD that costs less than a dollar a pair in disguise as a BA.


----------



## audio123

http://penonaudio.com/HIDIZS-EP-3
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/hidizs-ep-3-high-fidelity-quality-professional-hifi-in-ear-earphone/reviews
  
 the ep3 is a solid iem imo.


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> http://penonaudio.com/HIDIZS-EP-3
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/hidizs-ep-3-high-fidelity-quality-professional-hifi-in-ear-earphone/reviews
> 
> the ep3 is a solid iem imo.


 
 I didn't really like it. I think the sound is good but the signature is not to my preference. Also the materials and cable feel a bit cheap.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I didn't really like it. I think the sound is good but the signature is not to my preference. Also the materials and cable feel a bit cheap.


 

 well i am ABing it against top iems haha.
 the lack of bass makes ep3 sounds reference sounding.
 running it out of Ibasso DX200.
 cheers.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

holypal said:


> It also looks like Purepiper Headphone HE200, which I think is the best Chinese open-back headphone under $50-100. It has higher impedance 110Ω, and large 50mm drivers. Unfortunately it's only available on taobao, ~$42:
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/45068303257.html


 
 Speaking of headphones, my Miracle Audio D20 Open Back arrived today. Decided to be a lab rat since it looked promising.
 40mm driver.

 540RMB iirc.


----------



## crabdog

audionewbi3 said:


> Speaking of headphones, my Miracle Audio D20 Open Back arrived today. Decided to be a lab rat since it looked promising.
> 40mm driver.
> 
> 540RMB iirc.


 
 Those look interesting. How's the sound?


----------



## Lurk650

If you have a smooth source like my Opus#1 then the K3 doesn't sound bright at all


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> If you have a smooth source like my Opus#1 then the K3 doesn't sound bright at all


 

 which fw r u on can I ask? if the new fw, it will tame it


----------



## docentore

goodluck4u said:


> I have confirmed MaGaosi k3 is updated.
> (...)


 
  
 I'm kind of fan of Magaosi since my first i.valux/Bette/808 10mm IEMs. K1 are brilliant, will save money now for the K3 updated.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

crabdog said:


> Those look interesting. How's the sound?


 
 Out of the felt pouch, the mids sounded a wee bit recessed, even more so when I switched to pleather pads which are thicker than the felt pads.
 Bass response is quick and have minimal decay. Details are good but somewhat "blured".
  
 According to the seller, it needs a minimum of 200 hours of burn in (500 being optimal) so I will update once that has been done.


----------



## robervaul

ROSE Mini2 is available on Penon Audio

http://penonaudio.com/Rose-Mini2-2BA-IEMs

*SONION 2600 BA + Knowles 30095 BA*  it was a good choice?


----------



## Cinder

robervaul said:


> ROSE Mini2 is available on Penon Audio
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Rose-Mini2-2BA-IEMs
> 
> *SONION 2600 BA + Knowles 30095 BA*  it was a good choice?


 
 Unfortunately, if you look at the 2600's page you'll see that there are a lot of different versions. We don't know which one Rose used here. The 30095 is a "Ultra-small single tweeter" meaning it's acting as the treble-maker. I hope the 2600 is full-range.
  
I'll contact Penon eventually to see if they have a unit for review.


----------



## B9Scrambler

audionewbi3 said:


> Speaking of headphones, my Miracle Audio D20 Open Back arrived today. Decided to be a lab rat since it looked promising.
> 40mm driver.
> 
> 540RMB iirc.


 
  
 Those look wonderful. Any link to where they were purchased? I'm just getting links to religious sites in my Google searches, lol.


----------



## 1clearhead

goodluck4u said:


> Imho, more than 80 hours to burn in makes the iem grow reflection (rich soundstage). My new k3 is around 100hours


 
  
 Yea, they do change in time. I will continue burning them 100 hours, plus.
  


jackallen said:


> Do they seriously use graphene drivers? Can't believe that graphene is actually making it to the consumers already. That material will be able to work wonders in headphones!


 
  
 +1 .....They also provide a quick bass response, a plus when combined with BA armatures.
  


audionewbi3 said:


> Speaking of headphones, my Miracle Audio D20 Open Back arrived today. Decided to be a lab rat since it looked promising.
> 40mm driver.
> 
> 540RMB iirc.


 
  
 .....I got to admit, they look sweet!


----------



## robervaul

cinder said:


> Unfortunately, if you look at the 2600's page you'll see that there are a lot of different versions. We don't know which one Rose used here. The 30095 is a "Ultra-small single tweeter" meaning it's acting as the treble-maker. I hope the 2600 is full-range.
> 
> I'll contact Penon eventually to see if they have a unit for review.


 
What do you think about the chart?


----------



## Cinder

robervaul said:


> What do you think about the chart?


 
 It's a little hard to tell, since the X-axis is hidden. My guess is this is going to be a reverse-L shaped IEM with a medium emphasis on the bass. If the X-axis is scaled evenly, then it looks like there is going to be a decent amount of sub-bass roll-off, though sub-bass is tricky to measure in real-life impact. That might have been intentional given that this IEM appears to be a deep-insertion fit (which means your bass will get more "impact" per dB).


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> If you're thinking that the 'banned seller' has been rehabilitated and has learnt there lesson about telling the truth you might want to consider: -
> 
> I placed orders for 5 items over a period of a few days, they were all showing as 'waiting for pick up' in the tracking. After a week of this I emailed them to ask whether they'd actually shipped.
> 
> ...




Ordered the urbanfun from him 2 weeks ago which was 'delivered' today allegedly, but not to my work place. Could be royal mail's fault though.

It was delivered somewhere in my area though. If you see someone with bright green urbanfuns walking around Newcastle, they could be mine! GRRRR


----------



## bhazard

lurk650 said:


> If you have a smooth source like my Opus#1 then the K3 doesn't sound bright at all


 
 Tips are a huge factor as well. Foam tips are great. The KZ Starlines aren't too bad either. The spiral dots are a little off on these though somehow, not sure why.
  
 The K3 getting filters puts them a bit closer to the A4, but I still give the A4 the edge. Sell the K3 at $100-120 and that edge disappears. Sell the A4 at $150 and the same applies there.


----------



## MoreCore

Hello,I would like to improve the sound of my phone. What do you think about it? https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/PCM2706-ES9023-fever-level-audio-DAC-sound-card-decoder/32777822366.html?spm=2114.56010108.12.5.Xs6TH3

will it be es good as HiFimeDIY Sabre Tiny USB DAC?


----------



## AudioNewbi3

b9scrambler said:


> Those look wonderful. Any link to where they were purchased? I'm just getting links to religious sites in my Google searches, lol.


 

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.iKHRgF&id=521150214503&_u=h2i926djc458
  
 here you go mate!


----------



## B9Scrambler

audionewbi3 said:


> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.iKHRgF&id=521150214503&_u=h2i926djc458
> 
> here you go mate!


 
  
 Thanks!!


----------



## robervaul

cinder said:


> It's a little hard to tell, since the X-axis is hidden. My guess is this is going to be a reverse-L shaped IEM with a medium emphasis on the bass. If the X-axis is scaled evenly, then it looks like there is going to be a decent amount of sub-bass roll-off, though sub-bass is tricky to measure in real-life impact. That might have been intentional given that this IEM appears to be a deep-insertion fit (which means your bass will get more "impact" per dB).


----------



## crabdog

New kid on the block, Original VJJB N1 Double Dynamic:
  

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-VJJB-N1-Double-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-2units-6mm-Dynamic-HIFI-Bass-DIY-Subwoofer-With/119089_32791789626.html


----------



## Drakis

crabdog said:


> New kid on the block, Original VJJB N1 Double Dynamic:
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Original-VJJB-N1-Double-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-2units-6mm-Dynamic-HIFI-Bass-DIY-Subwoofer-With/119089_32791789626.html


 
  
 Already a review:
  
 http://mini.eastday.com/a/170102022619507.html


----------



## crabdog

drakis said:


> Already a review:
> 
> http://mini.eastday.com/a/170102022619507.html


 
 Sounds positive from what I can gather. I've still got my K4 kicking around. Will have to take it for a spin again. Hope to hear more on the N1 soon.


----------



## loomisjohnson

crabdog said:


> Sounds positive from what I can gather. I've still got my K4 kicking around. Will have to take it for a spin again. Hope to hear more on the N1 soon.


 
  


drakis said:


> Already a review:
> 
> http://mini.eastday.com/a/170102022619507.html


 
 the english translation of that review is an absolute riot.....sounds like a parody


----------



## wastan

docentore said:


> I'm kind of fan of Magaosi since my first i.valux/Bette/808 10mm IEMs. K1 are brilliant, will save money now for the K3 updated.


 agree completely on the K1, blows the 4in1 out of the water. if they put that out at a lower price they could own the <$100 market. I got mine for about $50 on 11/11 and I consider that a seriously low price for the sound.


----------



## Drakis

loomisjohnson said:


> the english translation of that review is an absolute riot.....sounds like a parody


 

 I know!


----------



## docentore

wastan said:


> agree completely on the K1, blows the 4in1 out of the water. if they put that out at a lower price they could own the <$100 market. I got mine for about $50 on 11/11 and I consider that a seriously low price for the sound.


 
  
 I've paid little bit more, bought them 3 days before 11.11 (I'm compulsive impulse buyer, didn't want to wait extra 3 days ) for around 80$. 
  
 They are getting better and better.


----------



## groucho69

loomisjohnson said:


> the english translation of that review is an absolute riot.....sounds like a parody


 
 It's the same on the other end. Most customer service reps are using translation. So when you get a weird answer to a question cut them some slack.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Does anyone know which IEMS I should buy next? I've bought and am waiting for:
  
 Awei Q5 (Wood)
 JS M200 (Wood)
 KZ ED7
 KZ ED9
 Rock Mula
 Rock Zircon
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Skullophile

Buy any random cheap iem next to follow suit...
 Or ask us what kind of sound you are after and we will chime in with responsible answers.


----------



## Lord Rexter

I own both KZ ED9, Rock Zircon (RAU0501) and believe me you'll not go wrong with whatever your choice. Personally I like Rock Zircon (RAU0501) (can be a little bass heavy).


----------



## weedophile

Dude i saw ur post in the earbuds round up thread. I would say to try what u have bought first before plunging into so many of those, otherwise some would stay in the drawer for a long time. Unless u have alot of disposable income lol 



laughmoredaily said:


> Does anyone know which IEMS I should buy next? I've bought and am waiting for:
> 
> Awei Q5 (Wood)
> JS M200 (Wood)
> ...


----------



## Shinry

laughmoredaily said:


> Does anyone know which IEMS I should buy next? I've bought and am waiting for:
> 
> Awei Q5 (Wood)
> JS M200 (Wood)
> ...


 
 Quote: 





weedophile said:


> Dude i saw ur post in the earbuds round up thread. I would say to try what u have bought first before plunging into so many of those, otherwise some would stay in the drawer for a long time. Unless u have alot of disposable income lol


 
 +1 
  
 Though I think you will end up buying Tennmak (Pro or Piano), KZ ZS3/ZST too.
 Maybe even Urbanfun, Advanced Audio M4, Kinera BD(A)005, **** 4 in 1/UES  before moving up the chain to Crazy Cello, 1More Triple, Mad Piano, ZSR, 6 in 1 (no I have no information regarding those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) even LZA4, Sendyis, Maogosis, etc. 
 The temptation to get more for less is quite strong.




  
 P.s. did I forget some of the already hyped ones? (and more tested - I left out some with hype to come like the X5)


----------



## CoiL

wastan said:


> docentore said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kind of fan of Magaosi since my first i.valux/Bette/808 10mm IEMs. K1 are brilliant, will save money now for the K3 updated.
> ...


 
 Can You please make a short comparison about 4in1 vs. 808 vs. K1 ?
  
 I have 808 (modified) & 4in1 (spiral dot tips + higher impedance cable to tame harsh highs). Lately I pulled out my Magaosi BK50 again and I`m amazed how smooth but detailed and dynamic natural sounding they are compared to 4in1 and ZST. They also have larger open soundstage over latter mentioned ones.
 Gotta finish modding their shells. 
  
 Btw, I took a look at AE and no K1 available - they are discontinued and replased by K3?
  
 Also, any idea about K3 PRO vs. M1221 ? They are in same price number.
  
  
 My next leap in chi-fi will be LZ A4 / K3PRO / M1221 but I still don`t know which one to choose.
 My sound preference is near-neutral-balanced but with little warmth in overall sound signature and slightly smoothed highs (I`m sensitive aroung 6.2-7.5 kHz).
Very slight L-shaped signature towards sub-bass is also ok but no overdone bass (especially mid-bass).
 And I`m total junkie for large airy "holographic soundstage with out of the head-stage and rather distant imaging (not like LZ A2S for example).
 Any recommendations and insight about those IEMs would be welcome.


----------



## MoreCore

I think you should try PMV mk2  

Wysłane z P9


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

weedophile said:


> Dude i saw ur post in the earbuds round up thread. I would say to try what u have bought first before plunging into so many of those, otherwise some would stay in the drawer for a long time. Unless u have alot of disposable income lol


 
 Thanks, I will wait a while to buy more... I wouldn't say I have any disposable income, but these budget-friendly buds are around $10-$15 each. However, you're right, I might be a fool for buying so many before trying to figure out which ones I prefer. Then I should maybe move on to better ear buds/iems if I can afford it. Which I probably can't.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

shinry said:


> +1
> 
> Though I think you will end up buying Tennmak (Pro or Piano), KZ ZS3/ZST too.
> Maybe even Urbanfun, Advanced Audio M4, Kinera BD(A)005, **** 4 in 1/UES  before moving up the chain to Crazy Cello, 1More Triple, Mad Piano, ZSR, 6 in 1 (no I have no information regarding those
> ...


 
 I was thinking about the Tennmak Pro's but was hearing there might be too much bass. They are also kind of expensive and some iem's fall out of my ears (JVC) and I need to buy special tips for. I've heard some bad things about 4in1, but keep hearing good things about Urbanfun, one seller is sold out of Black, so maybe I'll try someone else or maybe I should just stick to what I have for now... (I have 18 pairs of ear buds in the mail as well.)
  
 I am really curious about the ZS3, I almost bought ZST but have heard a lot of bad things... too big, weird treble, etc.


----------



## weedophile

What is ur sound sig? The ZS3 are filled with bass too, 4in1 some said the trebles are piercing. I was like u when i first read this thread and all budget IEMs and buds seem so cheap, and i ended up spending 300 bucks where i can get a decent headphone already.

But it is still the experience that matters and i love some of the purchases i made unintentionally lol.



laughmoredaily said:


> Thanks, I will wait a while to buy more... I wouldn't say I have any disposable income, but these budget-friendly buds are around $10-$15 each. However, you're right, I might be a fool for buying so many before trying to figure out which ones I prefer. Then I should maybe move on to better ear buds/iems if I can afford it. Which I probably can't.


----------



## Mus1c

Hey guys which one is the best iem in this thread ?, i got confused when everybody talk about many iem and im looking for iem under 50$.


----------



## DBaldock9

mus1c said:


> Hey guys which one is the best iem in this thread ?, i got confused when everybody talk about many iem and im looking for iem under 50$.


 
 There are _a lot_ of choices in the under-$50 category.
  
 My current favorite IEM is the [$32.07] HLSX Magaosi MGS BK50 - Earphone, 32Ω, 101dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable w/Mic & Volume Controls.
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20170218083431&SearchText=BK50
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## CoiL

dbaldock9 said:


> mus1c said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys which one is the best iem in this thread ?, i got confused when everybody talk about many iem and im looking for iem under 50$.
> ...


 
 +1
  
 Also highly recommend it in its price range. I kinda put them aside for a while because of other IEMs but now I think, considering all different sound aspects and my personal preferences, they are slightly better than **** 4in1 (due to larger soundstage of BK50) and KZ ZST (due to slightly narrower & "crambled" center soundstage and peak in highs and boost in sub-bass of ZST).
  
 But since asker didn`t include price range, then "best" ones are probably Sendiy M1221, Magaosi K3Pro and certainly LZ A4.


----------



## Pradeep A

Folks , have just ordered Nintaus x10.can you please suggest any good chinese iems under 50usd ..Listen to almost all kinds of music but mostly rock,acoustic..So , the instrument seperation and detailing should be good..Oh,,and by the way,I also have a Sony F887 and Soundaware Esther-Vitality players too..So , will be using the IEM for all 3 players..Chose to buy Nintaus  because of weak battery life of the other two daps..
  
 Cheers,
 Pradeep


----------



## SuperMAG

I would love to see how the new memt x3 compares with 4in1, cello and bk50 with its soundstage, clarity, separation and bass.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> +1
> 
> Also highly recommend it in its price range. I kinda put them aside for a while because of other IEMs but now I think, considering all different sound aspects and my personal preferences, they are slightly better than **** 4in1 (due to larger soundstage of BK50) and KZ ZST (due to slightly narrower & "crambled" center soundstage and peak in highs and boost in sub-bass of ZST).
> 
> But since asker didn`t include price range, then "best" ones are probably Sendiy M1221, Magaosi K3Pro and certainly LZ A4.


 
  
 I have the SENDIY M1221, MaGaosi K3, and MaGaosi K3 PRO. And best I can tell you so far is that the M1221 still reigns best in neutrality and the 3 tuning nozzles are extremely helpful in this area for your own personal preference as well. The K3 are almost an exact duplicate to the original K3003i, but I like these better for its solid graphene bass signature. The K3 PRO just steps-it-up-a-notch with a warmer and smoother signature to the original K3 and carries only 2 tuning nozzles.
  
 .....It's all about preference from here and on.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey Guys, Agree or disagree, my review of the Magaosi K3 is up and guaranteed to be controversial:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/hilisening-magaosi-newest-high-end-detachable-design-k3-in-ear-hifi-earphone-1-dynamic-and-2-ba-3-way-hybrid-earbud-sport-detach-earhooks-headset-headphones/reviews/18047
  
 Enjoy and remember a review is just an elaborate opinion.
  








 TWIN


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


 
 Would You say that out of the bunch K3PRO is most similar to BK50? 
  
 Also...
 ' which has largest soundstage?
 ' which has best mids?
 ' which has most out of the headstage distant imaging?


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> I have the SENDIY M1221, MaGaosi K3, and MaGaosi K3 PRO. And best I can tell you so far is that the M1221 still reigns best in neutrality and the 3 tuning nozzles are extremely helpful in this area for your own personal preference as well. The K3 are almost an exact duplicate to the original K3003i, but I like these better for its solid graphene bass signature. The K3 PRO just steps-it-up-a-notch with a warmer and smoother signature to the original K3 and carries only 2 tuning nozzles.
> 
> .....It's all about preference from here and on.


 





 Clear, after over 200 Hours of Burn in, I simply *LOVE* the K3. On direct A/B with the highly Touted, (and rightfully so),  LZ A4  I can truthfully say I prefer the K3. It really makes me want to hear the Sendiy's now. I can't see HOW they can get any better. BTW they describe the 2 Tuning nozzles on the K3 Pro as Dumped and Undumped, whatever that means, I have no idea what they are dumping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't Find the K3 anywhere near as Bright as the AKG K3003 were. JMHO
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## CoiL

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Guys, Agree or disagree, my review of the Magaosi K3 is up and guaranteed to be controversial:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/hilisening-magaosi-newest-high-end-detachable-design-k3-in-ear-hifi-earphone-1-dynamic-and-2-ba-3-way-hybrid-earbud-sport-detach-earhooks-headset-headphones/reviews/18047


 
 WOW, this coming from You?! And so much good words about mids and soundstage, even against LZ A4? 
  
 K3Pro better ergonomics than A4 - I must have these!


----------



## jant71

Twin, you know it is just a slightly worse than usual translation and of course is damped/undamped. Just like all the porches that come with Japanese earphones, rather them come with pouches, as the shipping would be cheaper, but what are ya gonna do.


----------



## TwinACStacks

coil said:


> WOW, this coming from You?! And so much good words about mids and soundstage, even against LZ A4?
> 
> K3Pro better ergonomics than A4 - I must have these!


 





 They fit my ears like the proverbial Glove. Coil I wouldn't have believed it either but I A/B'd these two on the Same Player, Same songs with a Y Cable so I could swap them out quickly and I definitely prefer the sound of the K3 over the A4. The A4 sound somewhat Anemic by comparison. hell, I even held the A4 in with a carefully placed fingertip to make sure I was getting a good Seal. So far my experience with all the Magaosi line that I have heard, are spectacular mids around the Vocal Range. Slightly Bumped but pretty much their "House Sound" I'm guessing.
  
  
 Go fiigure.....
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> Twin, you know it is just a slightly worse than usual translation and of course is damped/undamped. Just like all the porches that come with Japanese earphones, rather them come with pouches, as the shipping would be cheaper, but what are ya gonna do.


 





  Jant, Reminder: Don't rely on me for translation. NOW it makes perfect sense....
  








 TWIN


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> They fit my ears like the proverbial Glove. Coil I wouldn't have believed it either but I A/B'd these two on the Same Player, Same songs with a Y Cable so I could swap them out quickly and I definitely prefer the sound of the K3 over the A4. The A4 sound somewhat Anemic by comparison. hell, I even held the A4 in with a carefully placed fingertip to make sure I was getting a good Seal. So far my experience with all the Magaosi line that I have heard, are spectacular mids around the Vocal Range. Slightly Bumped but pretty much their "House Sound" I'm guessing.
> 
> 
> Go fiigure.....
> ...


 
  
 I like mids too  Haven't read much about the A4 mids. Seem fine but don't seem to stand out. LZ is more known for the bass.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Would You say that out of the bunch K3PRO is most similar to BK50?
> 
> Also...
> ' which has largest soundstage?
> ...


 
  
 Very similar in soundstage, MID's, and frontal/head stage, BUT details and imaging are more present and pronounced as it's only getting better at 80 hours of burning them in, so far.
  


twinacstacks said:


> Clear, after over 200 Hours of Burn in, I simply *LOVE* the K3. On direct A/B with the highly Touted, (and rightfully so),  LZ A4  I can truthfully say I prefer the K3.* It really makes me want to hear the Sendiy's now*. I can't see HOW they can get any better. BTW they describe the 2 Tuning nozzles on the K3 Pro as Dumped and Undumped, whatever that means, I have no idea what they are dumping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yup! I admit that the K3's are just "flat-out" better than even the K3003i's! ....and now, with the K3 PRO's just makes it even harder for any other IEM to compete in its level. All 3 compete very well with each other.
 Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


coil said:


> WOW, this coming from You?! And so much good words about mids and soundstage, even against LZ A4?
> 
> K3Pro better ergonomics than A4 - I must have these!


 
  
 Yea, true 'CoiL'! It's a matter of personal preference from here and now. .....Take your pick, M1221, K3, or K3 PRO's.


----------



## Frederick Wang

This K3 Pro we are talking about, is NOT K3 Plus, right? That's the only Magaosi K3 can be found on Taobao.


----------



## 1clearhead

frederick wang said:


> This K3 Pro we are talking about, is NOT K3 Plus, right? That's the only Magaosi K3 can be found on Taobao.


 
  
 You might be right!.....He must of just changed the name? Recently, he was calling them K3 PRO. I'll try checking with him and verify if he changed the name.
  
 .....good looking out for that!


----------



## Frederick Wang

1clearhead said:


> You might be right!.....He must of just changed the name? Recently, he was calling them K3 PRO. I'll try checking with him and verify if he changed the name.
> 
> .....good looking out for that!


 
 It's confusing... I searched the Chinese name on Taobao and there are many results. 
 The Magaosi store I know have been around for the longest period of time has only K3 on display. 
 Does the K3 pro features changeable nozzles? 
  
 I'd ask the store service myself but it's midnight here...


----------



## Frederick Wang

I have LZ A4 for about 2 months and I'm still in love with it. If K3 is any better I must try.


----------



## MAntunes

shinry said:


> +1
> 
> Though I think you will end up buying Tennmak (Pro or Piano), KZ ZS3/ZST too.
> Maybe even Urbanfun, Advanced Audio M4, Kinera BD(A)005, **** 4 in 1/UES  before moving up the chain to Crazy Cello, 1More Triple, *Mad Piano*, *ZSR*, *6in1* (no I have no information regarding those
> ...


 
 Any news about those, guys?


----------



## robervaul

mantunes said:


> Any news about those, guys?


 
 KZ ZSR Pro will release around 1 month later.
 **** 6in1 on Aliexpress this end the month, btw is available on taobao.


----------



## MAntunes

robervaul said:


> KZ ZSR Pro will release around 1 month later.
> **** 6in1 on Aliexpress this end the month, btw is available on taobao.


 
 So we still have to wait arround a couple of months to have some feedback on both


----------



## trumpethead

twinacstacks said:


> Hey Guys, Agree or disagree, my review of the Magaosi K3 is up and guaranteed to be controversial:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/hilisening-magaosi-newest-high-end-detachable-design-k3-in-ear-hifi-earphone-1-dynamic-and-2-ba-3-way-hybrid-earbud-sport-detach-earhooks-headset-headphones/reviews/18047
> 
> ...



Dang you man!! Just won't give my wallet a break!! I've been purposely staying away from these because I have the A4 and am delighted by them, but In hearing enough difference between the two in your review to put them back on my radar..nice review by the way....


----------



## Holypal

twinacstacks said:


> Clear, after over 200 Hours of Burn in, I simply *LOVE* the K3. On direct A/B with the highly Touted, (and rightfully so),  LZ A4  I can truthfully say I prefer the K3. It really makes me want to hear the Sendiy's now. I can't see HOW they can get any better. BTW they describe the 2 Tuning nozzles on the K3 Pro as Dumped and Undumped, whatever that means, I have no idea what they are dumping.  I don't Find the K3 anywhere near as Bright as the AKG K3003 were. JMHO
> 
> 
> TWIN




Do you listen to progressive rock? If so, which one do you prefer when listening to, let's say, Pink Floyd: The Wall?


----------



## TwinACStacks

holypal said:


> Do you listen to progressive rock? If so, which one do you prefer when listening to, let's say, Pink Floyd: The Wall?


 





 I listen to basically everything except RAP and Hip Hop. FOR ME, (IMHO), the K3 is the better Earphone of the two. Larger sounding and lacking that metallic artificialness found in many B/A driver equipped earphones in the High mid / High frequencies. It is just natural sounding, like sitting at a concert. Plus It just fits so well.
  
 It's *really* a matter of personal Taste Both the A4 and K3 are stellar performers in their price range.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> I listen to basically everything except RAP and Hip Hop. FOR ME, (IMHO), the K3 is the better Earphone of the two. Larger sounding and lacking that metallic artificialness found in many B/A driver equipped earphones in the High mid / High frequencies. It is just natural sounding, like sitting at a concert. Plus It just fits so well.
> 
> It's *really* a matter of personal Taste Both the A4 and K3 are stellar performers in their price range.
> 
> TWIN




Also surprised bc you don't like around the ear cables


----------



## originalsnuffy

Holypal, for evaluating IEMs I would choose Flight of the Cosmic Hippo over Floyd.  Much much interesting deep bass on that track compared with most Floyd.
  
 The new remix of Echoes (Meddle) does have some very interesting low bass at various points.  There is a hidden Hi-Res version of Meddle in stereo and a 5.1 mix on the new boxed set that is really cool.
  
 Personally, for me, the best Floyd disc for evaluating equipment would be a high res version of DSOTM.  Or perhaps Wish You Were Here (I tend to skip Shine On Parts 1 and II and go on to the more active tracks).
  
 I am old enough to actually have seen Floyd perform DSOTM all the way through twice in the 70's; along with much of Animals and WYWH.   In 1974 the lyrics for what became Animals were different (Raving and Drooling I fell on his neck with a scream....)
  
 Plus I even saw the Wall live in Los Angeles in 1979 or so.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> Also surprised bc you don't like around the ear cables




Justin so true. But they only fit over ear. Shame, but I managed to get past that stupid memory wire with my good solid silver cables. They are braided and fairly limp. I will give props to Magaosi though, that memory cable certainly holds the K3 firmly in place.

 TWIN


----------



## Jimster480

peter123 said:


> The G5 with the Hifi Plus module is really good sounding but battery life is very poor (for a phone). I will get another phone and start using the G5 as a dedicated DAP, that's how good it is.
> 
> It's very powerful as well and drives the HD650 and even the Sextett's quite well.


 

 Just to give you a heads up but the HTC 10 beat the G5 + B&O Module with just its headphone out.
 It would be better to just get an HTC 10 instead since the battery life is better and you don't have to have an additional module.


----------



## Cinder

jimster480 said:


> Just to give you a heads up but the HTC 10 beat the G5 + B&O Module with just its headphone out.
> It would be better to just get an HTC 10 instead since the battery life is better and you don't have to have an additional module.


 
 I'd have to agree with you on that. I honestly would take the M8 over the G5 B&O on tonality alone. The B&O is only marginally better in practice than the M8 in terms of audible technical performance.


----------



## 1clearhead

frederick wang said:


> It's confusing... I searched the Chinese name on Taobao and there are many results.
> The Magaosi store I know have been around for the longest period of time has only K3 on display.
> Does the K3 pro features changeable nozzles?
> 
> I'd ask the store service myself but it's midnight here...


 

 Update....MaGaosi just responded today and told me that he was trying to decide whether to keep it as K3 PRO or K3 Plus, but decided with K3 PRO because even the instruction booklet he had published mentions K3 PRO and NOT K3 Plus.
  
 He's already changed it back to K3 PRO.....
  
 MaGaosi麦高思 K3 PRO《旗舰K3》新换嘴可插拔换线圈铁HIFI耳机
 风格上属于杂食系耳机，声场开阔，瞬态完好，解析一流，分离度、空间感、乐器凝聚力等都非常不错。音色上来说，三频均衡的调音可以让人尽量感受到音乐制作人本身的想法，就平常的流行音乐而言，自然已经是完全足够。
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.suaYg2&id=544702360837&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
 He mentions that all third party sellers would hopefully follow, soon!
  
 Well? I wish his company the best of luck....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no matter what name he chooses they are really "top-tire awesomeness"!


----------



## unet

eaglearrow said:


> Guys, any one tried these? a $36 triple driver Hybrid. (2ba+1dd)
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Version-COULAX-Headphones-In-ear-Headphones-Triple-Driver-Headphones-with-In-line-Microphone-Remote/32742091867.html
> 
> ...




Should be with me today...


----------



## crabdog

unet said:


> Should be with me today...


 
 Give us some early impressions ASAP if you could please.


----------



## omgflyingbanana

Can anyone recommend some nice MMCX cables from Ali/etc?


----------



## vapman

omgflyingbanana said:


> Can anyone recommend some nice MMCX cables from Ali/etc?


 
 i would also be interested in a nice solid copper one that looks nice and isn't too expensive. the one that comes with my rose cappucino looks kind of stupid.


----------



## Frederick Wang

1clearhead said:


> Update....MaGaosi just responded today and told me that he was trying to decide whether to keep it as K3 PRO or K3 Plus, but decided with K3 PRO because even the instruction booklet he had published mentions K3 PRO and NOT K3 Plus.
> 
> He's already changed it back to K3 PRO.....
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, man!
  
 --------
  
 Hi @TwinACStacks
 Did you get that nice upgraded cable from the original maker or a third party seller? Looks stunning!


----------



## Mus1c

dbaldock9 said:


> There are _a lot_ of choices in the under-$50 category.
> 
> My current favorite IEM is the [$32.07] HLSX Magaosi MGS BK50 - Earphone, 32Ω, 101dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable w/Mic & Volume Controls.
> 
> ...


 Does this iem can comparable to the kz atr?


----------



## Holypal

originalsnuffy said:


> Holypal, for evaluating IEMs I would choose Flight of the Cosmic Hippo over Floyd.  Much much interesting deep bass on that track compared with most Floyd.
> 
> The new remix of Echoes (Meddle) does have some very interesting low bass at various points.  There is a hidden Hi-Res version of Meddle in stereo and a 5.1 mix on the new boxed set that is really cool.
> 
> ...




Thanks. I also listen to Cosmic Hippo when looking new iems. I like it a lot, as in my avatar. 

The Wall is too famous. It is my favorite Floyd album. You're very lucky to see the Wall live show.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

vapman said:


> i would also be interested in a nice solid copper one that looks nice and isn't too expensive. the one that comes with my rose cappucino looks kind of stupid.


 
  
 The more, the merrier as they say. I am also interested in an mmcx cable, preferably with a mic for my **** 4in1. While its sound signature is not what i would prefer for critical listening, the elevated and deep bass is perfect for attenuating outside noises, so i find myself using it more and more for commuting.


----------



## TwinACStacks

frederick wang said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> --------
> 
> ...


 





 Yes Fred, it's from a banned 3rd Party seller. Solid Sterling Silver 8 core. I love it but it does add a little Brightness/Crispness to an IEM.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Holypal

1clearhead said:


> Update....MaGaosi just responded today and told me that he was trying to decide whether to keep it as K3 PRO or K3 Plus, but decided with K3 PRO because even the instruction booklet he had published mentions K3 PRO and NOT K3 Plus.
> 
> He's already changed it back to K3 PRO.....
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Now I wonder the MaGaosi K3s on aliexpress are K3 Pro or K3 first version.


----------



## 1clearhead

holypal said:


> Now I wonder the MaGaosi K3s on aliexpress are K3 Pro or K3 first version.


 

 If they don't offer the 2 tuning nozzles, than it's the original version. This is the only difference between both.


----------



## Holypal

1clearhead said:


> If they don't offer the 2 tuning nozzles, than it's the original version. This is the only difference between both.


 
  
  
 I only find K3 original versions on aliexpress, no K3 Pro with tuning nozzles.


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> If they don't offer the 2 tuning nozzles, than it's the original version. This is the only difference between both.



I read somewhere that the Pro may be a bit warmer and smoother than the original...


----------



## 1clearhead

holypal said:


> I only find K3 original versions on aliexpress, no K3 Pro with tuning nozzles.


 
  
 It's only a matter of time, since he just started selling them in taobao the past week.


----------



## Jimster480

cinder said:


> I'd have to agree with you on that. I honestly would take the M8 over the G5 B&O on tonality alone. The B&O is only marginally better in practice than the M8 in terms of audible technical performance.


 

 This is true, my wife had an M8 I got her not so long after launch and she just got an HTC 10 a couple months ago now.
 She loved her M8 and honestly didn't need to upgrade but I got a good deal on the 10.
 I also had an M8 for quite a while and I loved it, honestly it has the best speaker output of all the generations.


----------



## CoiL

twinacstacks said:


> holypal said:
> 
> 
> > Do you listen to progressive rock? If so, which one do you prefer when listening to, let's say, Pink Floyd: The Wall?
> ...


 
 Oh man... stop it!(not!) I`m ditching A4 buy-plan because of Your & 1clearhead impressions and better ergonomics.
  
 Quote:


1clearhead said:


> Update....MaGaosi just responded today and told me that he was trying to decide whether to keep it as K3 PRO or K3 Plus, but decided with K3 PRO because even the instruction booklet he had published mentions K3 PRO and NOT K3 Plus.
> 
> He's already changed it back to K3 PRO.....
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for info! Waiting K3PRO to show up somewhere like Penon or amazon. Any idea when?
  


mus1c said:


> dbaldock9 said:
> 
> 
> > There are _a lot_ of choices in the under-$50 category.
> ...


 
 I have ATR and BK50 is better, especially in soundstage, even compared to modded ATR. BK50 has more distant out of the head-stage imaging and less "close-in-your face" details. Though, ATR isn`t bad either in soundstage, just my personal preference. Certainly some will find ATR better for their tastes than BK50.


----------



## TT600R

I am also gonna wait till the pro version is available. 
Find the nozzles very convenient,not just sound wise, but also for cleaning purpose.
Screw them off, and use some gentle compressed air to get rid of the usual debris.


----------



## Frederick Wang

Though I'm happily married with A4, I sinned... 
 I just ordered K3pro over M1221, for K3P better looking...


----------



## Vidal

I finally got some more eartime with the BK50s  this weekend, so I now know what it is didn't like about them.
  
 They had a little too much mid bass for my taste and there is a slight over emphasis (to my ears) on the 's' and 't' sounds with certain singers. I never got round to playing with the EQ to see whether I could fix it.


----------



## TT600R

frederick wang said:


> Though I'm happily married with A4, I sinned...
> I just ordered K3pro over M1221, for K3P better looking...


 
 Very curious how you compare them with your LZ-A4's
 Got them at Taobao I guess?


----------



## fickennein

Hi guys, this may not be related, but do any of you know any good leather or pleather pad replacement thats kinda thick, round shaped, and has about 10cm diameter? I prefer ali or gearbest, cause amazon and ebay shipping is too costly for my place. Thanks!


----------



## Frederick Wang

tt600r said:


> Very curious how you compare them with your LZ-A4's
> Got them at Taobao I guess?


 
 Yep, from taobao. 
 Will post my impressions when it arrives


----------



## snip3r77

frederick wang said:


> Though I'm happily married with A4, I sinned...
> I just ordered K3pro over M1221, for K3P better looking...



Pls compare A4 vs K3pro thanks


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> Thanks for info! Waiting K3PRO to show up somewhere like Penon or amazon. Any idea when?


 
  
 He never mentioned when.....I'll send him a message and see if he replies. I'll keep you posted.
  


frederick wang said:


> Though I'm happily married with A4, I sinned...
> I just ordered K3pro over M1221, for K3P better looking...


 
 Wow! You're an evil sinner....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   But truly, any of those choices are all good. Cheers!


----------



## Lurk650

Personal opinion, I wouldn't want anything warmer than the original K3. As it stands its an outstanding IEM


----------



## 1clearhead

lurk650 said:


> Personal opinion, I wouldn't want anything warmer than the original K3. As it stands its an outstanding IEM


 

 +1 True. I have no problem with the K3 (I like brightness and details), but others may differ because of sesitivity issues, either overly bright, or harsh and sibilant for some. But, already that's just a personal preference of choice for most people. The good thing though is that MaGaosi released 2 different versions of the K3. I guess more options....better solution and satisfaction.


----------



## 1clearhead

OK, for those that are on a budget.....
  
 I mentioned more than a month ago that the MEMT X5 can be had for less than a third of the cost while gaining at least 90% of the SENDIY M1221's sound signature.
  
 Well, another steal would get you very close to the sound signature of the MaGaosi K3. The *UiiSii HM7* comes "awefully close" to the K3. I would also rate them as close as 90%, as well! I've been comparing these two for several months now.
  
 Hope I could help save some pocket change for those on a budget.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

1clearhead said:


> OK, for those that are on a budget.....
> 
> I mentioned more than a month ago that the MEMT X5 can be had for less than a third of the cost while gaining at least 90% of the SENDIY M1221's sound signature.
> 
> ...


thank you so the ones that cost less than 10 dollars


----------



## CoiL

vidal said:


> I finally got some more eartime with the BK50s  this weekend, so I now know what it is didn't like about them.
> 
> They had a little too much mid bass for my taste and there is a slight over emphasis (to my ears) on the 's' and 't' sounds with certain singers. I never got round to playing with the EQ to see whether I could fix it.


 
 Are You sure You have BK50 ? From Your impression seems it is rather the same looking IEM but other brand that B9Scrambler reviewed little time ago.
 I detect NO s & t sibilance nor boosted midbass with my unit. I think user @loomisjohnson
 also has original BK50 and should have same impressions as I do. But maybe it has to do something with source gear matchup or personal hearing sensitivity? Idk, I`m also pretty sensitive to highs and consider BK50 highs evenly smooth but still very detailed.
  


1clearhead said:


> OK, for those that are on a budget.....
> 
> I mentioned more than a month ago that the MEMT X5 can be had for less than a third of the cost while gaining at least 90% of the SENDIY M1221's sound signature.
> 
> ...


 
 Appreciate Your input and info! Thanks!


----------



## VinceHill24

UIISII stepping up their game in earphone business. I've seen lots of interesting looking models from them lately and they all have great design. Aesthetic 100% surely but sound wise i'm still not sure coz i don't see people talking about them or have tried their models other than the HM7.


----------



## Vidal

coil said:


> Are You sure You have BK50 ? From Your impression seems it is rather the same looking IEM but other brand that B9Scrambler reviewed little time ago.
> I detect NO s & t sibilance nor boosted midbass with my unit. I think user @loomisjohnson
> also has original BK50 and should have same impressions as I do. But maybe it has to do something with source gear matchup or personal hearing sensitivity? Idk, I`m also pretty sensitive to highs and consider BK50 highs evenly smooth but still very detailed.
> 
> Appreciate Your input and info! Thanks!


 
  
 Absolutely, being a seller I have to be very careful that I describe items correctly. Might be down to gear, but more likely a preference thing.
  
 They're good IEMs just irritate me a bit, maybe I'm a sibilance snowflake.


----------



## CoiL

vidal said:


> They're good IEMs just irritate me a bit, maybe I'm a sibilance snowflake.


 
 Maybe You are then VERY sensitive to certain frequency but like I said I`m also sensitive to highs, especially @ 6.2-7.5 kHz and I really don`t find any sibilance or harshness in highs. And no midbass boost either (I hate even little boosted midbass).
 How are 4in1 and ZST for Your ears regarding highs? I find both latter ones having more harsh highs (4in1) and more sibilance (ZST) than BK50.


----------



## Vidal

coil said:


> Maybe You are then VERY sensitive to certain frequency but like I said I`m also sensitive to highs, especially @ 6.2-7.5 kHz and I really don`t find any sibilance or harshness in highs. And no midbass boost either (I hate even little boosted midbass).
> How are 4in1 and ZST for Your ears regarding highs? I find both latter ones having more harsh highs (4in1) and more sibilance (ZST) than BK50.


 
  
 I expressed an opinion about the BK50s, I rechecked my previous observations and they still stand.
  
 I just don't like their tuning, which is why I gave my personal pair away. It's the emphasis on that 's-t' frequency and the mid-bass that I don't like about them. 
  
 (P.S. I don't have any issue with treble normally, 4in1, Ty G3 and ZST are all OK with me)


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

1clearhead said:


> I mentioned more than a month ago that the MEMT X5 can be had for less than a third of the cost while gaining at least 90% of the SENDIY M1221's sound signature.
> 
> Well, another steal would get you very close to the sound signature of the MaGaosi K3. The *UiiSii HM7* comes "awefully close" to the K3. I would also rate them as close as 90%, as well! I've been comparing these two for several months now.


 
 I'm buying both of those because of your post, I hope your ears have the same sound signature enthuse meant as mine.


----------



## 1clearhead

> Quote:


 


coil said:


> Thanks for info! Waiting K3PRO to show up somewhere like Penon or amazon. Any idea when?


 
  
 OK, 'CoiL', as promissed!.....They got the K3 PRO directly from MaGaosi on amazon.
  
https://www.amazon.com/HiLisening-MaGaosi-Detachable-K3-Headphones/dp/B01NAGZKOS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487582807&sr=8-1&keywords=magaosi+k3
 Cheers!


----------



## 1clearhead

laughmoredaily said:


> I'm buying both of those because of your post, I hope your ears have the same sound signature enthuse meant as mine.


 
 I enjoy both of mine as much! Cheers!


----------



## egzbuen

Does the hilisening magaosi have its own thread here at headfi? I want to read more about it and I'm on the fence between this one and the ttpod t2e

Sent from Nokia 3210


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> OK, 'CoiL', as promissed!.....They got the K3 PRO directly from MaGaosi on amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/HiLisening-MaGaosi-Detachable-K3-Headphones/dp/B01NAGZKOS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487582807&sr=8-1&keywords=magaosi+k3


 
 That`s great! Imo, Magaosi is upping their game by providing more respected selling channels, not only taobao and AE.
  
 But damn You 1clearhead! Now I also want to try UiiSii HM7 and MEMT X5


----------



## To.M

...and I am tempted by Uiisii Hi905  geez I need a new toy, haven't bought any for too long


----------



## loomisjohnson

coil said:


> Are You sure You have BK50 ? From Your impression seems it is rather the same looking IEM but other brand that B9Scrambler reviewed little time ago.
> I detect NO s & t sibilance nor boosted midbass with my unit. I think user @loomisjohnson
> also has original BK50 and should have same impressions as I do. But maybe it has to do something with source gear matchup or personal hearing sensitivity? Idk, I`m also pretty sensitive to highs and consider BK50 highs evenly smooth but still very detailed.
> 
> Appreciate Your input and info! Thanks!


 
  


vidal said:


> Absolutely, being a seller I have to be very careful that I describe items correctly. Might be down to gear, but more likely a preference thing.
> 
> They're good IEMs just irritate me a bit, maybe I'm a sibilance snowflake.


 
 i basically agree with coil on the bk50--they are unusually smooth yet detailed in the high end, and i don't hear any sibilance. they are somewhat enhanced in the midbass--they're a rich-sounding iem, but it's clean, without bleedover. i'd still tout the bk50 (and it's slightly more hyper relative, the bk35) as the cream of the <$50 crop.


----------



## Mus1c

coil said:


> Thanks for info! Waiting K3PRO to show up somewhere like Penon or amazon. Any idea when?
> 
> I have ATR and BK50 is better, especially in soundstage, even compared to modded ATR. BK50 has more distant out of the head-stage imaging and less "close-in-your face" details. Though, ATR isn`t bad either in soundstage, just my personal preference. Certainly some will find ATR better for their tastes than BK50.


is the soundstage is different or other thing such as sound signature and sound quality.


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> i basically agree with coil on the bk50--they are unusually smooth yet detailed in the high end, and i don't hear any sibilance. they are somewhat enhanced in the midbass--they're a rich-sounding iem, but it's clean, without bleedover. i'd still tout the bk50 (and it's slightly more hyper relative, the bk35) as the cream of the <$50 crop.


 
  
 In terms of context, I rate them higher than the 1More Triple and levelish with ZST.  I wouldn't put them in my top 5 IEMs nor am I saying they're anything less than a good IEM.
  
 It's a preference, I'd like less warmth and a touch less 'ssss,ttttttttt' normally if they did then they'd probably be top 5 material.


----------



## JacKallen

1clearhead said:


> OK, for those that are on a budget.....
> 
> I mentioned more than a month ago that the MEMT X5 can be had for less than a third of the cost while gaining at least 90% of the SENDIY M1221's sound signature.
> 
> ...


 
 So... HM7 or MEMT X5. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Vidal

In other news I received my batch of UiiSii Hi-905, will let you know how I get on with them soon.
  
 I also got some super cheapos - PTM and another crapo pair. Really bad, which is reassuring in a way. I was worried that bad earphones didn't really exist anymore.


----------



## SilentCinema

Omg do i spend moreee money - k3 vibes are coming into play hmmmmmm


----------



## SilentCinema

astone i got my ViVo XE800, today and yes thank you so much they are very close to the ve monks plus, still a little less thicker mids but close enough to get the same satisfaction and the violins in my music give me chills from this iem- I love the help i get from this forum. The ear tips that came with them are perfect. Other tips make it sound too bright i hope i don't lose the original tips. Very spacious sound, thank you astone.


----------



## 1clearhead

jackallen said:


> So... HM7 or MEMT X5. Which do you prefer?


 

 Haha, good question! ....Right now, these are my top two favorite dynamic driver IEM's because they are a 90% split mirror-image of my top two hybrids -the M1221 and the K3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So, some days I prefer the MEMT X5 and other days I get the craving to use the UiiSii HM7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's the best I can say for now.


----------



## weedophile

vidal said:


> In other news I received my batch of UiiSii Hi-905, will let you know how I get on with them soon.
> 
> I also got some super cheapos - PTM and another crapo pair. Really bad, which is reassuring in a way. I was worried that bad earphones didn't really exist anymore.


 

 That's fast! If i remb correctly i got it ard the same time as u, but mine is still stucked in china apparently T.T Just gotta wait i guess lol!


----------



## JacKallen

1clearhead said:


> Haha, good question! ....Right now, these are my top two favorite dynamic driver IEM's because they are a 90% split mirror-image of my top two hybrids -the M1221 and the K3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Can you tell the difference in sound signature?  Bass/mids/highs, how do they differ?


----------



## 1clearhead

jackallen said:


> Can you tell the difference in sound signature?  Bass/mids/highs, how do they differ?


 
  
 Differences between the *MEMT X5 *and* UiiSii HM7*
  
 NOTE: With original medium default tips on both.
  
*BASS:*
 X5: Nicely textured bass response with quick speed, incredibly balanced.
  
 HM7: Rich extended and tight bass response with excellent transitioning.
  
*MIDS:*
 X5: MID's are a bit forward and realistic sounding with a sense of openness and breathtaking vocals.
  
 HM7: MID's are clear and vivid with a sense of transparent and airy sounding vocals.
  
*TREBLE:*
 X5: Treble is nicely textured with lively details and extended micro-details. 
  
 HM7: Treble sounds vivid, clear, with a sense of sparkle and airy signature.
  
*SOUND SIGNATURE:*
 The X5 sounds like a mildly V-shaped balanced signature with a slight tilt towards neutral, while the HM7 sounds slightly more V-shaped with a sense of spatial and open space.
  
 Hope this works for you.....


----------



## Nachash

I need some cheap but decent bluetooth iem that I can use at the gym, I can't stand my ZS3 because of that stupid KZ cable.
 Any suggestions? If it's from gearbest it's better because I have some spare points to use


----------



## antz123

i tried Miezu EP51 , its microphone is weak but as headset it does a good job
@Nachash


----------



## wastan

wastan said:


> They just posted my UiiSii hi905 and it's heading to the US east coast via Turkey Post?




Things are progressing. according to tracking my UiiSii hi905 are now in Istanbul.


----------



## Vidal

Really not sure about the Hi-905 OOTB (not impressed currently), first of all I'm struggling to get them comfortable in my ears, the earpieces are quite large and it's difficult getting a seal.
  
 I'm not sure if this is causing part of the issue with the sound being very upper mid/low treble forward. There seems to be very little low end with these. Found myself turning them up to get the rumble and then being overpowered with the upper mids and treble.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

wastan said:


> Things are progressing. according to tracking my UiiSii hi905 are now in Istanbul.


 
  
 I ordered almost 3 weeks ago and my pair is still in China according to tracking. I just hope i am still alive and in good health when PostNL finally manages to ship them to me.


----------



## JacKallen

1clearhead said:


> Differences between the *MEMT X5 *and* UiiSii HM7*
> 
> NOTE: With original medium default tips on both.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you.  Have the X5 on the way.  Looking forward to hear them.


----------



## Vidal

For anyone who likes to go off-piste and try earphones hoping to discover a budget bargain, here's two to avoid: -
  

PTM M8
GETIHU IEM


----------



## groucho69

skiesofazel said:


> I ordered almost 3 weeks ago and my pair is still in China according to tracking. I just hope i am still alive and in good health when PostNL finally manages to ship them to me.


 
 The dreaded PostNL


----------



## RvTrav

@Vidal I have found that I need to wear the cable over ear to get a good fit and seal with the Hi-905, as they twist up they seem to seat themselves in the ear canal.  I did find them a little on the bright side and bass shy originally, but loved the balance and openness of them.  Over the past 3 weeks the treble has tamed and the bass has come forward.  Whether the earphones have changed or whether I have gotten used to them I'm not sure but I really like them now and they are now my favourite earphone.  There is something very special about them that I am sure you will appreciate if you give them some time.


----------



## BoomBap08

Hi, guys!

Any recommendations for a cheap, sub $50 iem that has forward mids and fairly wide soundstage like that of the KZ ZST's stage?


----------



## TwoPalms

Anybody has ever tried this DAC/Amp?


----------



## Lurk650

boombap08 said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Any recommendations for a cheap, sub $50 iem that has forward mids and fairly wide soundstage like that of the KZ ZST's stage?




TFZ Series 1 and 3


----------



## eaglearrow

boombap08 said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Any recommendations for a cheap, sub $50 iem that has forward mids and fairly wide soundstage like that of the KZ ZST's stage?


 
 maybe the soundmagic e80? I dont own one, but i had a chance to listen to them once. Guess the owners of the e80 can comment more on this.


----------



## Ahmad313

boombap08 said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Any recommendations for a cheap, sub $50 iem that has forward mids and fairly wide soundstage like that of the KZ ZST's stage?


 
 Soundmagic E80 is a incredible iem for their price to performance ratio they are specially known for their mid range with amazing vocals quality and excellent soundstage ,  i don't know about their current price but hope it will be around $50,  you will never disappointed with these iem, , ,


----------



## Lurk650

eaglearrow said:


> maybe the soundmagic e80? I dont own one, but i had a chance to listen to them once. Guess the owners of the e80 can comment more on this.


 
 Yes, but I seem to be the only person in the world who thought they were boring. Gifted them and buddy loved them til he snagged the cable on a drawer and tore it from the housing
  
 They are $75 on Amazon and $52 on NewEgg. I do for some reason want to hear them again with my new gear and new sense of quality sound


----------



## reluctant_engineer

boombap08 said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Any recommendations for a cheap, sub $50 iem that has forward mids and fairly wide soundstage like that of the KZ ZST's stage?


 
  


eaglearrow said:


> maybe the soundmagic e80? I dont own one, but i had a chance to listen to them once. Guess the owners of the e80 can comment more on this.


 
  
 I own the E80S and i love 'em. I've also has some kz earphones (ed9 & ate) in the past and although i don't have memory of their sound quality in detail, i can certainly say the e80s trumps them in sheer technical performance. It has better resolution and I  hear more detail than i did with both KZs as well. Can't comment on any other aspect of the sound since I can't a/b them now.


 As far as soundstage does, it's definitely one of the strong suits of e80s. Easily trumps my Vivo XE800 in both size and depth.
 It's not as cavernous as my B3, but it's pretty respectable in size and I'd say it's as holgraphic as the B3. 
  
 One thing to consider is it's a lil hot in the upper mids/lower treble region. There's no obvious peaks like the xe800s have in the 2-3k region, but I definitely hear a metallic sound every now and then, with a slight sibilance than both B3 and xe800.

 Some shots i took of my E80s just for fun.


----------



## crabdog

For anyone interested I just saw a new hybrid on HotFi and it says they'll offer a discount if you review it on Head-Fi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-Yusheng-G11-Hybrid-2-way-Earphones-Balanced-Dynamic-Wired-Stereo-Sport-HIFI-Earphone-with-Detachable/1922340_32793736374.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.RULlMe


----------



## Pastapipo

crabdog said:


> For anyone interested I just saw a new hybrid on HotFi and it says they'll offer a discount if you review it on Head-Fi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm willing to take the bait and e-mailed the seller 
 Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Saoshyant

Unless I missed it, some people have been waiting for this:  http://penonaudio.com/Magaosi-K3-Pro


----------



## robervaul

Damn @1clearhead @TwinACStacks I can't resist the K3 Pro. Taobao are very difficult and expensive for me, so I just noticed it's available on AK store Aliexpress. Irresistible price.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

robervaul said:


> Damn @1clearhead @TwinACStacks I can't resist the K3 Pro. Taobao are very difficult and expensive for me, so I just noticed it's available on AK store Aliexpress. Irresistible price.


 
  
 New version (with filters) ordered. Anybody have tried them with the filters? 
 @Twin (or whoever has both): how do they compare to TK12 and TK13?
 Thanks,
 .


----------



## Marcofra89

twopalms said:


> Anybody has ever tried this DAC/Amp?


 
  
 Brand /model?


----------



## Lurk650

robervaul said:


> Damn @1clearhead @TwinACStacks I can't resist the K3 Pro. Taobao are very difficult and expensive for me, so I just noticed it's available on AK store Aliexpress. Irresistible price.







oopswrongplanet said:


> New version (with filters) ordered. Anybody have tried them with the filters?
> @Twin (or whoever has both): how do they compare to TK12 and TK13?
> Thanks,
> .




Just so everybody is on the same page, Twin and I both own the K3. Not the K3 Pro with the filters. The filters supposedly add warmth. 

Based in the K3 that I have, they have less oomph than the TKs but make up for it in clarity, detail and airyness. The K3 do still have very good bass


----------



## TwinACStacks

oopswrongplanet said:


> New version (with filters) ordered. Anybody have tried them with the filters?
> @Twin (or whoever has both): how do they compare to TK12 and TK13?
> Thanks,
> .


 





 Oops, I only have the Original, but they are next level to the TK12 and 13. I'd say right between the TK13 and the Shockwave III, but far more listenable. This is a huge statement for me to make as I'm a Musicmaker fanboy. I'm hoping July at AK sends me the new model for a comparison against the original. The Cable is very nice but bothersome to me, ( I don't prefer over ear IEMs), as it has memory sleeves on the Wires. They do an excellent job of keeping the K3's in place though. I just opted for an upgrade cable without the memory wire ends.
  








 TWIN


----------



## wastan

robervaul said:


> Damn @1clearhead @TwinACStacks I can't resist the K3 Pro. Taobao are very difficult and expensive for me, so I just noticed it's available on AK store Aliexpress. Irresistible price.




The one I saw on AK looks like the K3, not the K3 pro with the tuning filters


----------



## JASru

cinder said:


> I've gotten both the EN700 Bass and the Whizzer A15! Impressions will come around soon.


 Whizzer looks cool. Will w8 for it.


----------



## Cinder

jasru said:


> Whizzer looks cool. Will w8 for it.


 
 I've completed my review!
  
 Here you go: http://www.head-fi.org/products/whizzer-a15/reviews/18008


----------



## JASru

cinder said:


> I've completed my review!
> 
> Here you go: http://www.head-fi.org/products/whizzer-a15/reviews/18008


 
 Ok. I think I will get them


----------



## Cinder

jasru said:


> Ok. I think I will get them


 
 I hope you enjoy!


----------



## smy1

does anybody know a good cable on aliexpress for my andromeda?


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

twinacstacks said:


> Oops, I only have the Original, but they are next level to the TK12 and 13. I'd say right between the TK13 and the Shockwave III, but far more listenable. This is a huge statement for me to make as I'm a Musicmaker fanboy. I'm hoping July at AK sends me the new model for a comparison against the original. The Cable is very nice but bothersome to me, ( I don't prefer over ear IEMs), as it has memory sleeves on the Wires. They do an excellent job of keeping the K3's in place though. I just opted for an upgrade cable without the memory wire ends.
> 
> TWIN




I assume / hope the original drivers of K3 remain intact and the added filters are for further enhancements if needed (K3 PRO).
Anybody with insight are welcome to shed a little light on this.
.


----------



## DBaldock9

snip3r77 said:


> Both has a dark signature?
> Which is more fun?


 
  
 Quote:


dbaldock9 said:


> The BK50 has stronger Bass, not necessarily lower, just a bit louder.
> The Crazy Cello has a more forward Midrange and Treble.
> 
> So, I suppose the Cello might be considered "more fun", but I guess it's the Cello's brightness that causes me to prefer the BK50.  As I keep playing the Cellos, they may mellow some.


 
  
 Since posting this, I've purchased and installed some JVC Spiral Dot (EP-FX9L-B) ear tips on the Crazy Cello.
 This has improved the fit & isolation, which renders better Bass than previously.
 The Crazy Cello still has a more forward Midrange & Treble than the BK50 - but it doesn't seem as "bright" as before - could be due to the tips, or more burn-in time...


----------



## JazzVinyl

dbaldock9 said:


> Since posting this, I've purchased and installed some JVC Spiral Dot (EP-FX9L-B) ear tips on the Crazy Cello.
> This has improved the fit & isolation, which renders better Bass than previously.
> The Crazy Cello still has a more forward Midrange & Treble than the BK50 - but it doesn't seem as "bright" as before - could be due to the tips, or more burn-in time...




I am using the double flange tips that came as part of the Crazy Cello package and I think the Cello's are very nice IEM's indeed. Very powerful bass (which I like) and an outstanding sound stage that is wide, deep, tall and precise.
Like mine a lot and think they were worth every penny.

I noted some metalic shimmer to certain treble frequencies when I forst got them, but I believe that is gone with some run-in time.

Cheers!


----------



## toddy0191

jazzvinyl said:


> I am using the double flange tips that came as part of the Crazy Cello package and I think the Cello's are very nice IEM's indeed. Very powerful bass (which I like) and an outstanding sound stage that is wide, deep, tall and precise.
> Like mine a lot and think they were worth every penny.
> 
> I noted some metalic shimmer to certain treble frequencies when I forst got them, but I believe that is gone with some run-in time.
> ...




If you happen to own some narrower bore double flanges, give them a try as they sound so much better than the included ones.

I got mine from some soundmagic e10s I've just bought and they're a perfect fit.


----------



## bhazard

I really like the K3 and the LZ-A4. It's a toss up on what to get. Both have their strengths.


----------



## Frederick Wang

K3 pro just arrived. It actually looks better than in the pictures. Much better comfort & isolation than A4. 
 Though A4 is by no means bad looking but LZ buds always features weird form... 
 That much I can say so far, wouldn't do it justice to pass my impressions of sound this early.


----------



## crabdog

frederick wang said:


> K3 pro just arrived. It actually looks better than in the pictures. Much more comfortable in my ears than A4.
> Though A4 is by no means bad looking but LZ buds always features weird form...
> That much I can say so far, wouldn't do it justice to pass my impressions of sound this early.


 
 Don't keep us waiting too long!


----------



## Frederick Wang

crabdog said:


> Don't keep us waiting too long!


 
 I'm trying not


----------



## robervaul

wastan said:


> The one I saw on AK looks like the K3, not the K3 pro with the tuning filters




Sorry, but I can see the Pro. I'm using app aliexpress.


----------



## Zelda

Posted my impressions on the N. X10
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/837760/review-nintaus-x10


----------



## notamethlab

smy1 said:


> does anybody know a good cable on aliexpress for my andromeda?




Very happy with these, although the 8 core cable (middle one) is a bit too heavy for some iems and fall out easily when wearing them down cable.


----------



## TwoPalms

marcofra89 said:


> Brand /model?



Xuanzu 603. WM8740 + OPA2017


----------



## Niyologist

twopalms said:


> Xuanzu 603. WM8740 + OPA2017




I was thinking about buying that.


----------



## rubick

the x5 is really good! cant believe it is 6mm driver only


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm still waiting on my X3 to arrive.  I think it's finally in the US at least, so shouldn't be too much longer


----------



## crabdog

Has anyone got the VJJB N1 yet? They look sweet!


----------



## 1clearhead

rubick said:


> the x5 is really good! cant believe it is 6mm driver only


 
 After using my hybrids, I always come back to the "X5's". ...They're just amazing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


crabdog said:


> Has anyone got the VJJB N1 yet? They look sweet!


 
 ....They do look tempting.


----------



## Mus1c

Are **** ue comes with cable or not?


----------



## rubick

1clearhead said:


> After using my hybrids, I always come back to the "X5's". ...They're just amazing!
> 
> ....They do look tempting. h34r:




It is one of the better china iems i have purchased! Just so enjoyable even out of the headphone port of my phone


----------



## JacKallen

Looking very much forward to receive the X5's and hear what it's all about


----------



## weedophile

rubick said:


> It is one of the better china iems i have purchased! Just so enjoyable even out of the headphone port of my phone


 
  
 Transparent here. U got it via Taobao ah? Mine still in CN sia. Even the UiiSii HM7 and Hi905 also still in CN, kns.


----------



## rubick

weedophile said:


> Transparent here. U got it via Taobao ah? Mine still in CN sia. Even the UiiSii HM7 and Hi905 also still in CN, kns.




Yup gotten from taobao. Cheaper as compared to AliExpress


----------



## weedophile

@rubick 
  
 Fast, can only wait for it now T.T ur post make me very gian lol. Any love for the Swing EC1?


----------



## rubick

weedophile said:


> @rubick
> 
> 
> Fast, can only wait for it now T.T ur post make me very gian lol. Any love for the Swing EC1?




Ootb prefer the x5. Now burning in the ec1 and see how it goes


----------



## Frederick Wang

frederick wang said:


> K3 pro just arrived. It actually looks better than in the pictures. Much better comfort & isolation than A4.
> Though A4 is by no means bad looking but LZ buds always features weird form...
> That much I can say so far, wouldn't do it justice to pass my impressions of sound this early.


 
 Ok, after burning K3 all day, I did some comparison with A4. The short conclusion is: I will not rank K3 higher than A4, yet I don't miss A4 much when I'm listening to K3. Comparison between them would be hair-splitting, I'm obliged to say if I claim one is XX-er than the other, there should always be a "slightly" before that adjective. 
  
 Another reason it's hard to make the comparison is, A4 has so many tuning combinations, it may caters to many tastes while K3 has only 2 front nozzles. That makes A4 hard to beat. My choice of tuning combination on A4 is red back with blue front. I have them for about 2 months now, I think, and not one day goes by without listening to them. It predestines me to bias against different sound signature. That's what happened when I bought a pair of HE400I headphone after half a year of psychological burning-in with er4s, HE400i sound unbearably distorted and I just wanna throw them away if not for the money I paid... 
  
 I don't feel that with K3. Actually before I A/B it with A4, I hardly notice any difference. While A/Bing, A4 sound to me has a larger soundstage, but K3 is no slouch and more 3 dimensional (slightly, there always is a slightly), instrument separation is better with K3. Treble extension I have to give to A4, piano playing is more realistic. Mid-range is clearer on A4 too. Bass goes deeper with A4 but more controlled with K3. 
  
 When I was watching a TV show with A4, there is this scene that the clock-ticking is annoyingly present in the background, and I switch to K3, the ticking is present but no longer annoying. I believe that bespeaks the detailing level between the 2. 
  
 At this stage, A4 is still technically better, but K3 is more than able to enjoy music with.
  
 Beside sound, they are both very well made, I have no complaint with either. Comfort and isolation as I said before goes to K3. 
  
 There goes my subjective comparison. (A4 2 months old, K3 1 day.)


----------



## Mus1c

nachash said:


> I need some cheap but decent bluetooth iem that I can use at the gym, I can't stand my ZS3 because of that stupid KZ cable.
> Any suggestions? If it's from gearbest it's better because I have some spare points to use


get the aukey ep-b4 they are the best for gym and bass is like subwoofers.


----------



## weedophile

rubick said:


> Ootb prefer the x5. Now burning in the ec1 and see how it goes




Shall camp for ur impressions ahahaha


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

> After using my hybrids, I always come back to the "X5's". ...They're just amazing!


 
 I'm surprised. I canceled my order. I had a pair of ear phones with the same body as the X5 before and I don't remember them being that special. Maybe I'll give them a second thought...


----------



## Holypal

mus1c said:


> Are **** ue comes with cable or not?


 
  
 Depends on ordering and stores, you can order with or without cable in some stores.


----------



## yangian

frederick wang said:


> Ok, after burning K3 all day, I did some comparison with A4. The short conclusion is: I will not rank K3 higher than A4, yet I don't miss A4 much when I'm listening to K3. Comparison between them would be hair-splitting, I'm obliged to say if I claim one is XX-er than the other, there should always be a "slightly" before that adjective.
> 
> Another reason it's hard to make the comparison is, A4 has so many tuning combinations, it may caters to many tastes while K3 has only 2 front nozzles. That makes A4 hard to beat. My choice of tuning combination on A4 is red back with blue front. I have them for about 2 months now, I think, and not one day goes by without listening to them. It predestines me to bias against different sound signature. That's what happened when I bought a pair of HE400I headphone after half a year of psychological burning-in with er4s, HE400i sound unbearably distorted and I just wanna throw them away if not for the money I paid...
> 
> ...


 
  
 According to my personal experience, you'd better make a comparison after a couple months or even longer with both of them to give a conclusion.


----------



## yangian

laughmoredaily said:


> I'm surprised. I canceled my order. I had a pair of ear phones with the same body as the X5 before and I don't remember them being that special. Maybe I'll give them a second thought...


 
  


1clearhead said:


> After using my hybrids, I always come back to the "X5's". ...They're just amazing!


 
  
 Hybrids is not special at all. LZ A2 is bad, 4in1 is soso. I've gotten rid both of them. But I've ordered Uiisii 905 just because you said it has a great 3D soundstage. I'm waiting for its arrival. Hopefully you'll not disappoint me.


----------



## Roen

Shockwave III hybrid, lol.


----------



## B9Scrambler

yangian said:


> Hybrids is not special at all. LZ A2 is bad, 4in1 is soso. I've gotten rid both of them. But I've ordered Uiisii 905 just because you said it has a great 3D soundstage. I'm waiting for its arrival. Hopefully you'll not disappoint me.


 
  
 You've just got to find the right one, as with anything. I have the A2S and yet, it's kinda meh. Listened to the 4in1 a couple times for only a couple minutes each listen, but it didn't do anything for me. The Huawei AM175 on the other hand is a very nice, coherent sounding hybrid. KZ's ZST isn't perfect (unbalanced mids in particular), but for the price it's a pretty decent listen. Up the price a bit, a lot actually, to the FLC 8S or Accutone Pisces BA and you've got yourself some very well sorted hybrids.


----------



## yangian

b9scrambler said:


> You've just got to find the right one, as with anything. I have the A2S and yet, it's kinda meh. Listened to the 4in1 a couple times for only a couple minutes each listen, but it didn't do anything for me. The Huawei AM175 on the other hand is a very nice, coherent sounding hybrid. KZ's ZST isn't perfect (unbalanced mids in particular), but for the price it's a pretty decent listen. Up the price a bit, a lot actually, to the FLC 8S or Accutone Pisces BA and you've got yourself some very well sorted hybrids.



 


Thanks to M4, I'm now fixing my eyes on this:
https://www.adv-sound.com/blogs/news/133269827-first-post

M4 is my favorite now.


----------



## wastan

robervaul said:


> Sorry, but I can see the Pro. I'm using app aliexpress.


ah, see it now. Decent price.


----------



## Billl27

I was originally going to get something cheap like the x5 but I'm so tempted to get the k3 pro or lz a4. This place is dangerous.


----------



## JazzVinyl

toddy0191 said:


> If you happen to own some narrower bore double flanges, give them a try as they sound so much better than the included ones.
> 
> I got mine from some soundmagic e10s I've just bought and they're a perfect fit.




Very good, will look for them. Listening to Cello's now...really like them!

Cheers!


----------



## snip3r77

rubick said:


> the x5 is really good! cant believe it is 6mm driver only







weedophile said:


> @rubick
> 
> 
> Fast, can only wait for it now T.T ur post make me very gian lol. Any love for the Swing EC1?




Boss , bought the x5 via Taobao. I think 10 days ETA


----------



## weedophile

snip3r77 said:


> Boss , bought the x5 via Taobao. I think 10 days ETA




Probably faster than mine. Just gotta wait i guess


----------



## 1clearhead

laughmoredaily said:


> I'm surprised. I canceled my order. I had a pair of ear phones with the same body as the X5 before and I don't remember them being that special. Maybe I'll give them a second thought...


 
  
 Yea, there's different companies that probably carry the same housing or looks -like Sennheiser, Hifiman, etc., but it's the driver inside that makes the difference.....or in this case A BIG DIFFERENCE. They're really worth it for the price! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


billl27 said:


> I was originally going to get something cheap like the x5 but I'm so tempted to get the k3 pro or lz a4. *This place is dangerous.*


 
  
 YES, it's very dangerous! ....hold on to your wallet and make friends FAST!


----------



## 1clearhead

....talking about many Chinese IEM's to come by, I'm very surprised more people haven't jumped on the SENDIY M1221.
  
 SENDIY M1221 has triple tuning nozzles that really does its job very well! And I personally think they have the best texture and coherency from any of the IEM's I own with virtually no harshness or unwanted peaks, whatsoever! They perform very well for those looking for -Balance, Neutral, and Flat sound signature(s) and has a wide soundstage as well as good frontal head stage with clean effortless details, micro-details, and transparency from end to end. They compete very well with my friends KM models coming straight out of China (personally, some of the best BA armatures to be had, but pricey!)
  
 The M1221 is still my top-tier....for now!


----------



## ticallista

Received the X5's today. Coming from a Fidelio S2 which is pretty neutral and airy, the low-end is definitely more pronounced. A bit loose I think but maybe I'm used to tighter and faster bass response. Will burn it in a while and see if the bass settles down.
  
 Also the stock tips were too small for me so used a pair of medium Brainwavz M2 tips instead - seal is perfect.


----------



## 1clearhead

If anyone wants to check out the best I've heard and auditioned by far, but definitely can not afford....haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Check out the KM18
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.23.dd3s0s&id=525226973058&ns=1&abbucket=18#detail
  
 The resolution on these is my ultimate dream escape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <--- That's me dreamin'.


----------



## Vishal

1clearhead said:


> If anyone wants to check out the best I've heard and auditioned by far, but definitely can not afford....haha!
> 
> Check out the KM18
> 
> ...




The price on these is a scary dream.


----------



## minhmap859

Talking about the m1221, I have just received 'em 3 days ago: I just have to say, it's damn impressive straight out of the box! Bleeding-edge treble, coherent mid, and bass with authority! What not to love? The sounds are still changing though, so maybe I will review them later, after at least 100 hours of burn-in.
 Well, it isn't without problem, though: the black nozzle is a little too small and therefore doesn't fit the earphone. Talked with the seller on ali, and thankfully, he was very helpful and considerate: Apart from the mandatory black nozzle replacement, he also promised to send me a free upgraded cable for the trouble, which is awesome!


----------



## Ahmad313

1clearhead said:


> ....talking about many Chinese IEM's to come by, I'm very surprised more people haven't jumped on the SENDIY M1221.
> 
> SENDIY M1221 has triple tuning nozzles that really does its job very well! And I personally think they have the best texture and coherency from any of the IEM's I own with virtually no harshness or unwanted peaks, whatsoever! They perform very well for those looking for -Balance, Neutral, and Flat sound signature(s) and has a wide soundstage as well as good frontal head stage with clean effortless details, micro-details, and transparency from end to end. They compete very well with my friends KM models coming straight out of China (personally, some of the best BA armatures to be had, but pricey!)
> 
> The M1221 is still my top-tier....for now!


 
 Please can you post a comparison between M1221 and the LZ-A4 ,  in your opinion which one is more superior, ??? 
 Thanks


----------



## Ahmad313

minhmap859 said:


> Talking about the m1221, I have just received 'em 3 days ago: I just have to say, it's damn impressive straight out of the box! Bleeding-edge treble, coherent mid, and bass with authority! What not to love? The sounds are still changing though, so maybe I will review them later, after at least 100 hours of burn-in.
> Well, it isn't without problem, though: the black nozzle is a little too small and therefore doesn't fit the earphone. Talked with the seller on ali, and thankfully, he was very helpful and considerate: Apart from the mandatory black nozzle replacement, he also promised to send me a free upgraded cable for the trouble, which is awesome!


 
 Please share the link to the store ,  Thanks . . .


----------



## Holypal

1clearhead said:


> ....talking about many Chinese IEM's to come by, I'm very surprised more people haven't jumped on the SENDIY M1221.
> 
> SENDIY M1221 has triple tuning nozzles that really does its job very well! And I personally think they have the best texture and coherency from any of the IEM's I own with virtually no harshness or unwanted peaks, whatsoever! They perform very well for those looking for -Balance, Neutral, and Flat sound signature(s) and has a wide soundstage as well as good frontal head stage with clean effortless details, micro-details, and transparency from end to end. They compete very well with my friends KM models coming straight out of China (personally, some of the best BA armatures to be had, but pricey!)
> 
> The M1221 is still my top-tier....for now!


 
  
 I thought M1221 and MaGaoSi K1 are the same thing. OK. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## aaDee

Currently confused between X5 and Somic v4. I'm using KZ ZST with Xduoo X10 and I love the synergy. Only thing I'm missing is the punchy bass. Any suggestions for similar sound signature with energetic bass?


----------



## B9Scrambler

aadee said:


> Currently confused between X5 and Somic v4. I'm using KZ ZST with Xduoo X10 and I love the synergy. Only thing I'm missing is the punchy bass. Any suggestions for similar sound signature with energetic bass?


 
  
 Take the V4 off your list because those are much smoother and more balanced than the ZST, lacking the aggressive treble peaks. Haven't tried the X5 yet to compare. 
  
 What's your budget? That would help with suggesting alternatives


----------



## aaDee

b9scrambler said:


> Take the V4 off your list because those are much smoother and more balanced than the ZST, lacking the aggressive treble peaks. Haven't tried the X5 yet to compare.
> 
> What's your budget? That would help with suggesting alternatives


 

 Budget is around $20 as of now (I'm planning to buy 1More quad in future). XDuoo X10 is fairly a neutral sounding device, so looking for something that can add more musicality.


----------



## Vidal

aadee said:


> Budget is around $20 as of now (I'm planning to buy 1More quad in future). XDuoo X10 is fairly a neutral sounding device, so looking for something that can add more musicality.


 
  
 Einsear T2 or Mannhas C190


----------



## Ahmad313

holypal said:


> I thought M1221 and MaGaoSi K1 are the same thing. OK. Maybe I am wrong.


 
 Hmmm this confusion is still exists, ,  
 Someone please clear this ,  thanks , , ,


----------



## JazzVinyl

I ordered the MEMT X5 and got a tracking number that looks unlike any I had seen before. Aliexpress site says the item has been in customs clearance for the last 8 days, as 'clearance Complete':

2017-02-15 14:48:30 【深圳】Export customs clearance complete

Anyone else experience this much of a delay?


----------



## crabdog

jazzvinyl said:


> I ordered the MEMT X5 and got a tracking number that looks unlike any I had seen before. Aliexpress site says the item has been in customs clearance for the last 8 days, as 'clearance Complete':
> 
> 2017-02-15 14:48:30 【深圳】Export customs clearance complete
> 
> Anyone else experience this much of a delay?


 
 Is it PostNL by any chance? If so, just try to forget about it and hope it turns up one day.


----------



## Andrzej Cichy

Today I received Uiisii hi905. Excellent headphones, perfect clean clear sound. Superb detail and wide sound stage - a great 3D. Bass is in sufficient quantity. My best IEM at this price. I wanted to thank @ *1clearhead* - he discovered them for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope somebody will make a rewiew of Uiisii hi905.


----------



## DBaldock9

jazzvinyl said:


> I ordered the MEMT X5 and got a tracking number that looks unlike any I had seen before. Aliexpress site says the item has been in customs clearance for the last 8 days, as 'clearance Complete':
> 
> 2017-02-15 14:48:30 【深圳】Export customs clearance complete
> 
> Anyone else experience this much of a delay?


 

 I placed an order for the X5 on 09-FEB-17, and they were delivered here in Houston, TX on 22-FEB-17.  I think I selected ePacket shipping.  They, and the Mantis C7, passed though Chicago, IL, on their way from China to Texas...


----------



## JazzVinyl

crabdog said:


> Is it PostNL by any chance? If so, just try to forget about it and hope it turns up one day.




No, but the Tracking number looks odd, unlike any I had seen previously.

Starts with RF....?

Usually see "LN" at the start of the tracking number to USA


----------



## JazzVinyl

dbaldock9 said:


> I placed an order for the X5 on 09-FEB-17, and they were delivered here in Houston, TX on 22-FEB-17.  I think I selected ePacket shipping.  They, and the Mantis C7, passed though Chicago, IL, on their way from China to Texas...  :blink:




Sounds good compared to my service..I placed the order on 2/11/2017 according to the site...still in China, 12 days later?


----------



## DBaldock9

jazzvinyl said:


> Sounds good compared to my service..I placed the order on 2/11/2017 according to the site...still in China, 12 days later?


 

 I ordered from AK Audio Store.
 If you didn't, maybe your store was awaiting delivery of stock to ship.


----------



## 1clearhead

minhmap859 said:


> Talking about the m1221, I have just received 'em 3 days ago: *I just have to say, it's damn impressive straight out of the box! Bleeding-edge treble, coherent mid, and bass with authority! What not to love? *The sounds are still changing though, so maybe I will review them later, after at least 100 hours of burn-in.
> Well, it isn't without problem, though: the black nozzle is a little too small and therefore doesn't fit the earphone. Talked with the seller on ali, and thankfully, he was very helpful and considerate: Apart from the mandatory black nozzle replacement, he also promised to send me a free upgraded cable for the trouble, which is awesome!


 
  
 Wow! That's great! .....and I'm glad he's working with you on that small issue. Free upgraded cable? Man, that sounds good! Keep us posted on that new cable, I want to know more about it. Cheers!
  


ahmad313 said:


> Please can you post a comparison between M1221 and the LZ-A4 ,  in your opinion which one is more superior, ???
> Thanks


 
  
 I never got around in owning a pair of LZ-A4, but it's hard to beat the M1221 with everything else I got in my hive.


----------



## 1clearhead

andrzej cichy said:


> Today I received Uiisii hi905. Excellent headphones, perfect clean clear sound. Superb detail and wide sound stage - a great 3D. Bass is in sufficient quantity. My best IEM at this price. I wanted to thank @ *1clearhead* - he discovered them for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I found them unique with their 3D spatial sound and had to share my findings! Glad you liked them! ...Cheers!


----------



## flamesofarctica

jazzvinyl said:


> Sounds good compared to my service..I placed the order on 2/11/2017 according to the site...still in China, 12 days later?




I've got a few items similar or longer, I wonder if they took a while catching up after the new year / spring festival.


----------



## 1clearhead

flamesofarctica said:


> I've got a few items similar or longer, I wonder if they took a while catching up after *the new year / spring festival*.


 
  
 It looks to be that that's the best case scenario. I'm sure the ordeal has to do with the new year / spring festival. Getting over their hangovers seems to take longer than expected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They need to drink plenty of coffee to get back to work.


----------



## jwong

dbaldock9 said:


> I ordered from AK Audio Store.
> If you didn't, maybe your store was awaiting delivery of stock to ship.


 
  
 I ordered the same day from the same store and mine haven't even entered the US yet.


----------



## DikZak

Hi guys,

Einsear T2, Boarsemann CX98 or MEMT X5?
Given I like the Senzer H1 and KZ ZST.


----------



## DBaldock9

Listening to my new MEMT X5 today at work, and I'm really impressed with the performance of these single 6mm dynamic drivers.
 I substituted some different, larger diameter, ear tips, to get a better seal in my ears, and the Bass impact is visceral - playing some music on Spotify _free_.
  
*Note:*  The cable exits the 3.5mm plug at a right angle, just 3mm above the connector shoulder, so if you have a case on your Phone / Tablet / DAP, the connector may not fully seat in the audio output jack.


----------



## TT600R

Just ordered the Magaosi K3 Pro's at Penon Audio.
 Was about to pull the trigger on the LZ-A4 but was kinda offended by the Mitsubishi Turbo shape.
 K3 vs LZ-A4 reviews are not wildly spread on the net, but the things I read is that the K3 isn't a slouch compared to the A4.
 Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Podster

tt600r said:


> Just ordered the Magaosi K3 Pro's at Penon Audio.
> Was about to pull the trigger on the LZ-A4 but was kinda offended by the Mitsubishi Turbo shape.
> K3 vs LZ-A4 reviews are not wildly spread on the net, but the things I read is that the K3 isn't a slouch compared to the A4.
> Correct me if I am wrong.


 

 No and as a matter a fact @TwinACStacks prefers the K3 to the A4


----------



## loomisjohnson

dikzak said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Einsear T2, Boarsemann CX98 or MEMT X5?
> Given I like the Senzer H1 and KZ ZST.


 

 i just got the einsear T2 and am quite impressed out of the box--deeper bass than i had expected; crisp detailed high end which presents drums and guitars very naturally. tonally these resemble the urbanfun, with a bit more low end emphasis and warmth. soundstage seems about average, but instruments are nicely separated. i'd probably put these a notch above the h1, which can get a little hot/artificial in the treble region. isolation on the t2 is only fair and they need some juice to sound their best, but these are very refined and impressive overall.


----------



## Holypal

tt600r said:


> Just ordered the Magaosi K3 Pro's at Penon Audio.
> Was about to pull the trigger on the LZ-A4 but was kinda offended by the Mitsubishi Turbo shape.
> K3 vs LZ-A4 reviews are not wildly spread on the net, but the things I read is that the K3 isn't a slouch compared to the A4.
> Correct me if I am wrong.


 
  
  
 I also worried about the comfort of LZ-A4, by judging the look.But maybe it's all OK. If the the comfort is good and sound is so amazing, I may get A4. I prefer straight down fit than over ear.


----------



## TT600R

podster said:


> No and as a matter a fact @TwinACStacks prefers the K3 to the A4


 

 He actually pulled me over


----------



## Podster

tt600r said:


> He actually pulled me over


 

 He does have a way with doing that, if you keep following him you'll need to guard that wallet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 
  
 Like what I'm hearing you say on the T-2 Loomis


----------



## Skullophile

dbaldock9 said:


> I placed an order for the X5 on 09-FEB-17, and they were delivered here in Houston, TX on 22-FEB-17.  I think I selected ePacket shipping.  They, and the Mantis C7, passed though Chicago, IL, on their way from China to Texas...


 
 Hey you guys should use this thread to discuss Ali shipping, it makes for a cleaner chi-fi discussion on this thread.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/805466/ae-shipping-discussion-thread/30#post_12890640


----------



## Lurk650

tt600r said:


> He actually pulled me over




Yeah they are on similar levels, just remember that Twin reviewed the first edition of the K3 not the Pros which supposedly add warmth. I too have the originals and I still prefer the A4 bc it's a smoother sound but if I didn't have the A4 the K3 would be my go to.


----------



## bhazard

I've come to the conclusion that if you have the budget, own both the A4 and K3. They have both dominated my daily listening for months with no real desire to try anything else. They really are the sweet spot in price/performance that cheaper sets can't match, and more expensive ones only improve on marginally.


----------



## JacKallen

bhazard said:


> I've come to the conclusion that if you have the budget, own both the A4 and K3. They have both dominated my daily listening for months with no real desire to try anything else. They really are the sweet spot in price/performance that cheaper sets can't match, and more expensive ones only improve on marginally.


 
 I don't understand this way of thinking of just getting every low budget Chinese IEM you can find. Instead of buying many earphones with a combined value of $800 (or $400 or $1000), why not restrict yourself to one or maybe two really high performing earphones? 
 I can understand if there is a huge difference in the sound signature, and your music library is very diverse, that you want maybe two different earphones with different tonalities. In this case, I could rationalize having two earphones, but still, in my opinion it makes more sense to buy only one or two earphones, but then get the best ones your budget allows. Unless you have money enough to buy everything on the market.


----------



## crabdog

jackallen said:


> I don't understand this way of thinking of just getting every low budget Chinese IEM you can find. Instead of buying many earphones with a combined value of $800 (or $400 or $1000), why not restrict yourself to one or maybe two really high performing earphones?
> I can understand if there is a huge difference in the sound signature, and your music library is very diverse, that you want maybe two different earphones with different tonalities. In this case, I could rationalize having two earphones, but still, in my opinion it makes more sense to buy only one or two earphones, but then get the best ones your budget allows. Unless you have money enough to buy everything on the market.


 
 Because it's fun?


----------



## rubick

jackallen said:


> I don't understand this way of thinking of just getting every low budget Chinese IEM you can find. Instead of buying many earphones with a combined value of $800 (or $400 or $1000), why not restrict yourself to one or maybe two really high performing earphones?
> I can understand if there is a huge difference in the sound signature, and your music library is very diverse, that you want maybe two different earphones with different tonalities. In this case, I could rationalize having two earphones, but still, in my opinion it makes more sense to buy only one or two earphones, but then get the best ones your budget allows. Unless you have money enough to buy everything on the market.


 
 It is easy to pay top bucks to get great performing earphones.
 but getting a low budget earphones that can perform greatly is more thrilling.
 and the portable market recently is getting more and more insane with their pricing.
 who knows one day we might hit a jackpot with low budget earphone that can perform closely to the top bucks one.


----------



## misteral201103

holypal said:


> I also worried about the comfort of LZ-A4, by judging the look.But maybe it's all OK. If the the comfort is good and sound is so amazing, I may get A4. I prefer straight down fit than over ear.


 
  
 I find them very comfortable (I wear them down, JVC Spiral Dot tips) Haven't had any issues with ergonomics at all. However, we all have different size and shape ears, so very clearly YMMV!


----------



## alvinlim2010

rubick said:


> It is easy to pay top bucks to get great performing earphones.
> but getting a low budget earphones that can perform greatly is more thrilling.
> and the portable market recently is getting more and more insane with their pricing.
> who knows one day we might hit a jackpot with low budget earphone that can perform closely to the top bucks one.



 


I do agree with both schools of thought. It is rather similar to watch collecting; where for me as a budding collector, will find some good and cheap pieces e.g. Seiko, Timex, and slowly move up the ranks (and usually correspondingly, price). Once you amass a growing collection, some people will keep their collection and have it grow even more, and some may trim their collection to a few key watches, to differing extents. 

In my own earphone journey, I am also reaching a point that I have quite a diverse collection (not to the point of TOTL, in the high $XXX and to $XXXX range), and I feel my A4s, with a couple more earphones, are hitting the sweet spot. I would admit not listening much to my KZ IEMs as much as before, despite them being really good bang for the buck earphones. Whether I will start to trim my collection to a select few IEMs, is still an unknown though!


----------



## rubick

alvinlim2010 said:


> rubick said:
> 
> 
> > It is easy to pay top bucks to get great performing earphones.
> ...


 
  
 I have been coming from TOTL earphone. and now without chasing for TOTL, Specs wise. I feel that I am enjoying my music more.
 In the past, it has always been the case, chasing the "newer" and "better" one.
 Now I have come to the point to learn to appreciate each and every one of them.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

jackallen said:


> I don't understand this way of thinking of just getting every low budget Chinese IEM you can find. Instead of buying many earphones with a combined value of $800 (or $400 or $1000), why not restrict yourself to one or maybe two really high performing earphones?
> I can understand if there is a huge difference in the sound signature, and your music library is very diverse, that you want maybe two different earphones with different tonalities. In this case, I could rationalize having two earphones, but still, in my opinion, it makes more sense to buy only one or two earphones, but then get the best ones your budget allows. Unless you have money enough to buy everything on the market.


 
 I'm one of those people on this website who has bought probably thirty pairs of headphones and still continues to purchase more despite the best efforts of other members telling me to stop.
  
 A disease is one of the reasons to continue purchasing more and also being a curious person... as I still haven't received most of my earbuds yet, it's easy just to keep ordering more until I finally do.
  
 I think the fact that anyone can pop down $15 at a time to buy earbuds, even if they end up buying one-hundred pairs over a couple of years. Yes, it was a bad business decision and a waste of money, but it's too easy to do. I would have never bought thirty pairs of headphones in my life if I got them from a store. But uploading my credit information to Ali and clicking the button that says Buy is just too easy, and they made it this way for a reason, so people end up buying things they don't need or want. I've bought thirty pairs so far... I don't even know if it's a waste of money because it takes 1-2 months to get them in the mail. By that time, I'll have ordered another ten or twenty earbuds... when I finally get the realization and the credit card statement showing how much money I wasted. The realization will start setting in.
  
 Sometimes it's hard to rationalize an expensive purchase unless everyone is on board of how amazing they are. The Red Demun's from Indonesia are starting to gain popularity. They are looking to hold actual great value for someone wanting to buy TOTL earbuds, but it's going to cost a Canadian like me about $100.00 to buy them. Even though it's probably a better business decision to buy them, there is a high chance of being robbed while listening to them in a public place.
  
 I think my goal in life right here, right now, is to help find people a fantastic ear bud choice, even if I go bankrupt doing it. I want to find a pair people will enjoy, and that may look simple, so they don't lose their life while being robbed because a potential person/criminal sees they have a superiorly high value they can't afford, so they rob you. I can tell you right now, things like the Monk+ Espresso's, I won't be wearing them in some cities near me because of this reason.


----------



## alvinlim2010

rubick said:


> I have been coming from TOTL earphone. and now without chasing for TOTL, Specs wise. I feel that I am enjoying my music more.
> In the past, it has always been the case, chasing the "newer" and "better" one.
> Now I have come to the point to learn to appreciate each and every one of them.



 


I think there is always this cycle that we will go through; may it be starting from the top, and appreciating the better bang-for-buck earphones, or like me, start from the lower-tier, going up, and now to see how to maintain my collection. 

It is hard to evaluate whether e.g. 10 earphones of $20 each is less/more value than one $200 earphone. Still boils down to personal preference.


----------



## rubick

alvinlim2010 said:


> rubick said:
> 
> 
> > I have been coming from TOTL earphone. and now without chasing for TOTL, Specs wise. I feel that I am enjoying my music more.
> ...


 
  
 I started from the bottom many years back. Then slowly went up the chain to the TOTL. 
 But in recent 2-3 years, the price of the earphone market for TOTL is getting higher and higher.
 So I decided to stop with the chasing of TOTL and went on to find the bang for bucks earphone.
  
 I agree with you. I will take a $20 earphone that is my signature preference over a $1000 earphone that is not my signature preference.
 Personal preference still plays the bigger part in this hobby.


----------



## notamethlab

laughmoredaily said:


> I'm one of those people on this website who has bought probably thirty pairs of headphones and still continues to purchase more despite the best efforts of other members telling me to stop.
> 
> A disease is one of the reasons to continue purchasing more and also being a curious person... as I still haven't received most of my earbuds yet, it's easy just to keep ordering more until I finally do.
> 
> ...


 
  
  Where I live the most common headphone that is robbed are Beats, unless you live in some sketchy neighborhood where everyone happens to be an audiophile I seriously doubt you'll get robbed b/c of your demuns lmao.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

notamethlab said:


> Where I live the most common headphone that is robbed are Beats, unless you live in some sketchy neighborhood where everyone happens to be an audiophile I seriously doubt you'll get robbed b/c of your demuns lmao.


 
 I haven't seen them in person but I can say after seeing the photos of them, I'm pretty sure you're wrong. They are some of the most beautiful ear buds I've ever seen in my life and I know anyone with a pair of eyes will know they have a higher value than a pair of Beats.


----------



## notamethlab

laughmoredaily said:


> I haven't seen them in person but I can say after seeing the photos of them, I'm pretty sure you're wrong. They are some of the most beautiful ear buds I've ever seen in my life and I know anyone with a pair of eyes will know they have a higher value than a pair of Beats.


 
 Dang I didn't realize Canada was that dangerous.
  
 Anyways you stated you are in search of the finding a fantastic ear bud for people. I think the monk+ is that ear bud, everyone should own a pair in my opinion.


----------



## Skullophile

My name is Skulloohile and I was an addict. I'd reasearch iems for a solid chunk of each night. And just keep buying them and buying them. So to try to put an end to it I bought a pair of JH Angies.

I feel like if I didn't work my way up through somewhere between 40 and 80 iems I would have missed the magic that the Angies can make. Some (or me at an earlier stage) could find them boring but they are a reference quality studio suited iem. They do everything right. This is starting to sound like an ad... That's not the intention.

I'm tryna say everyone has a journey and you can't cheat to the end. You've gotta grow your knowledge and your ears. If you don't know what signature you wanna settle down to then buying a random 1k$ iem is never going to make you happy.

Would I prefer a $1k iem or 20 x $50 iems?

I'd go with the $1k iem but mainly because I've had 20 fifty dollar iems and yeah..

If I only owned a 1k iem and hadn't worked my way up the snakes and ladder then I'd go with the 20 and iems.

These days I research and troll eBay and the classifieds way less and I'm much happier. But hey, the research was 
a part of the journey.


----------



## loomisjohnson

alvinlim2010 said:


> rubick said:
> 
> 
> > It is easy to pay top bucks to get great performing earphones.
> ...


 
 interesting question. i personally lean to the more-is-better camp for a couple of reasons:
 1. unless you listen to very high quality files on very good sources (which i infrequenttly do), the benefits of having an expensive, endgame iem are somewhat mooted--a lot of cheaper pieces may actually be better optimized for lower-quality sources or files. sorta like how that beer tastes better with a hot dog than a fine bordeaux.
 2. the warp speed evolution of the budget chifi industry has thrown the whole price value thing so out of kilter that spending a lot on an iem is no longer a guarantee that it will be significantly better. likewise, the law of diminishing returns sets in very early in this game--the qualitative difference between my favorite $150-200 phones and my favorite $40 phones are often merely incremental. 
 3. as per rubick, the whole treasure hunt aspect of wading through low-priced pieces is a big part of the fun--i find it more satisfying to unearth an obscure $20 gem than to drop $400 on some highly-touted, widely acclaimed phone.
 4. the consequences of being disappointed by a $10 piece are, of course, significantly less than being disappointed by a mega-buck piece


----------



## rubick

loomisjohnson said:


> interesting question. i personally lean to the more-is-better camp for a couple of reasons:
> 1. unless you listen to very high quality files on very good sources (which i infrequenttly do), the benefits of having an expensive, endgame iem are somewhat mooted--a lot of cheaper pieces may actually be better optimized for lower-quality sources or files. sorta like how that beer tastes better with a hot dog than a fine bordeaux.
> 2. the warp speed evolution of the budget chifi industry has thrown the whole price value thing so out of kilter that spending a lot on an iem is no longer a guarantee that it will be significantly better. likewise, the law of diminishing returns sets in very early in this game--the qualitative difference between my favorite $150-200 phones and my favorite $40 phones are often merely incremental.
> 3. as per rubick, the whole treasure hunt aspect of wading through low-priced pieces is a big part of the fun--i find it more satisfying to unearth an obscure $20 gem than to drop $400 on some highly-touted, widely acclaimed phone.
> 4. the consequences of being disappointed by a $10 piece are, of course, significantly less than being disappointed by a mega-buck piece


 
  
 and to add on, when you are on the go, the difference between a TOTL and a budget-fi earphone will be lesser due to the noisy ambience. 
 when using a 4digits earphone, I have to properly pamper it, take out of  pelican case to use. after finishing, need to properly put back into the pelican case.
 when using a budget-fi earphone, i can just chuck it here and there. roll the wire up and chuck it into the pocket


----------



## faw88

How do you guys reckon the LZ-A4 Stacks up to the DIY 846's ? the A4's are 2BA+1DD and in a similar price range theres sellers selling 5BA and even 6BA sets. But I know its not as simple as loading a lot of driver and expecting something to sound great. Whats the better choice amongst these?


----------



## Saoshyant

laughmoredaily said:


> I haven't seen them in person but I can say after seeing the photos of them, I'm pretty sure you're wrong. They are some of the most beautiful ear buds I've ever seen in my life and I know anyone with a pair of eyes will know they have a higher value than a pair of Beats.


 
  
 I believe you're overestimating people.  Many people honestly believe if it's not Sony or Beats, it's not worth their time.  Plus looking at something purely for aesthetics will by no means tell you the quality of the product itself.


----------



## TwoPalms

faw88 said:


> How do you guys reckon the LZ-A4 Stacks up to the DIY 846's ? the A4's are 2BA+1DD and in a similar price range theres sellers selling 5BA and even 6BA sets. But I know its not as simple as loading a lot of driver and expecting something to sound great. Whats the better choice amongst these?



DIY846 5BA is good for its price, but is not for everyone. I think LZ A4 is unique IEM. can accept all kinds of music. For me LZ A4 far better.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

notamethlab said:


> Dang I didn't realize Canada was that dangerous.
> 
> Anyways you stated you are in search of the finding a fantastic ear bud for people. I think the monk+ is that ear bud, everyone should own a pair in my opinion.


 
 I would own a pair of Monks already if the stinking shipping didn't take two months! Almost all my other orders are here, except for Monk. It's ridiculous. I'm going e-packet next time or never ordering them again.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

rubick said:


> and to add on, when you are on the go, the difference between a TOTL and a budget-fi earphone will be lesser due to the noisy ambience.
> when using a 4digits earphone, I have to properly pamper it, take out of  pelican case to use. after finishing, need to properly put back into the pelican case.
> when using a budget-fi earphone, i can just chuck it here and there. roll the wire up and chuck it into the pocket


 
 I think what you said is head on. That's the way I am, I want the cheaper and easier route of storage, the pocket. Because of the noise on public transit I'm really reluctant to ever buy an expensive earbud, because of the noise... I may by expensive IEM's, but the most expensive earbud I would probably ever buy would be $40-50 US and that's a lot in Canadian dollars and even then it might be too much.
  
 I remember giving up ear buds years ago because of the lack of outside noise isolation, but this website has appealed me to buy them again.


----------



## burgunder

To add to the discussion I think it's great that you can try different soundsignatures for cheap before you take the plunge and buy something more expensive. If you ever take that jump


----------



## toddy0191

Following on from the disappointment of my urbanfuns being delivered to the wrong address; a nice present has arrived today!




I never stop being surprised at the level of packaging, and these are no exception. Lovely box.

Cable is nice and thick and there's no cheapy plastic here; everything's metal (driver casing, y splitter and right angled jack).

I like the fact that the two earpieces are magnetic and "stick" together.

Really like the double flanged ear tips and they fit my ears perfectly. If they don't fit though, you're in trouble as all the included tips look the same size.( edit: they're all slightly different with slightly being the operative word. There are S M and L.)

With a brief listen they sound WAY above their price. Nice wide soundstage lovely treble and thundering bass that isn't muddy. Can't wait to listen more.

Take a bow 1clearhead 

What a find!


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> Following on from the disappointment of my urbanfuns being delivered to the wrong address; a nice present has arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm hoping mine arrive today as well, fingers crossed. Come on Royal Mail


----------



## JacKallen

skullophile said:


> My name is Skulloohile and I was an addict. I'd reasearch iems for a solid chunk of each night. And just keep buying them and buying them. So to try to put an end to it I bought a pair of JH Angies.
> 
> I feel like if I didn't work my way up through somewhere between 40 and 80 iems I would have missed the magic that the Angies can make. Some (or me at an earlier stage) could find them boring but they are a reference quality studio suited iem. They do everything right. This is starting to sound like an ad... That's not the intention.
> 
> ...


 
 I definitely agree that the sound signature is equally important as the quality. But the tonality varies a lot with top tier headphones too. If you want a more fun signature there are something like the Westones, if you want more analytical you can go for Shure, etc.
 Still, the emotional side of me understands the thrill you might get from receiving another pair of headphones, plus the research behind it. My rational side just doesn't.


----------



## Vidal

@1clearhead @toddy0191
  
 My batch of MEMT X5s have arrived. First impressions are very very good. Bright, punchy sound. I like!


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> @1clearhead
> @toddy0191
> 
> 
> My batch of MEMT X5s have arrived. First impressions are very very good. Bright, punchy sound. I like!




Been listening to them some more and am really impressed. Great sub bass for a 6mm driver!!!

If you insert them too deep though the bass becomes overpowering as it blocks the little ports next to the strain reliefs.

They're really comfortable too.


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> Been listening to them some more and am really impressed. Great sub bass for a 6mm driver!!!
> 
> If you insert them too deep though the bass becomes overpowering as it blocks the little ports next to the strain reliefs.
> 
> They're really comfortable too.


 
  






 Holy hell man! How far are you pushing 'em in, you'll be in [color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]South Tyneside District Hospital having them surgically removed at this rate. [/color]


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> :eek:  Holy hell man! How far are you pushing 'em in, you'll be in South Tyneside District Hospital having them surgically removed at this rate.




Hehe! If I had a pound for the amount of times I've lost tips in my ears I'd be a rich man.

I've used tweezers, scissors, pens and nail files to get them out and have so far remained injury free!

Sometimes it really improves the sound massively (cellos, dt2+, soundmagic e10s to name a few)


----------



## Vidal

I've just ordered the Memt earbuds as I'm very impressed with the X5s.


----------



## Saoshyant

vidal said:


> I've just ordered the Memt earbuds as I'm very impressed with the X5s.


 
  
 I should have the earbuds in today.  I'll let those decide if I order the X5.


----------



## loomisjohnson

rubick said:


> and to add on, when you are on the go, the difference between a TOTL and a budget-fi earphone will be lesser due to the noisy ambience.
> when using a 4digits earphone, I have to properly pamper it, take out of  pelican case to use. after finishing, need to properly put back into the pelican case.
> when using a budget-fi earphone, i can just chuck it here and there. roll the wire up and chuck it into the pocket


 

 vg point. to analogize, a RWD BMW might be a terrific car, but it's a bad choice for, say, chicago, where it'll be useless in the snow and probably get jacked. i do most of my listening off my mobile either walking outside or in a noisy environment like a gym, so optimal factors for me are good isolation, easy to drive, comfortable. iems like the urbanfun and bk50 check those boxes, which is probably why i keep hyping 'em.


----------



## groucho69

jackallen said:


> I don't understand this way of thinking of just getting every low budget Chinese IEM you can find. Instead of buying many earphones with a combined value of $800 (or $400 or $1000), why not restrict yourself to one or maybe two really high performing earphones?
> I can understand if there is a huge difference in the sound signature, and your music library is very diverse, that you want maybe two different earphones with different tonalities. In this case, I could rationalize having two earphones, but still, in my opinion it makes more sense to buy only one or two earphones, but then get the best ones your budget allows. Unless you have money enough to buy everything on the market.


 
 We have a disease.


----------



## toddy0191

groucho69 said:


> We have a disease.




Yes... Tinnitus.


----------



## groucho69

toddy0191 said:


> Yes... Tinnitus.


 
 riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## Saoshyant

Don't enjoy mine very much, so I use fans for the noise often.


----------



## Mus1c

**** ue or **** 4 in 1?


----------



## SuperMAG

please compare memt x3 vs cello, 4in1 and higher ends like k3, a4 or tk12 etc.
  
 i wanna know how is the soundstage, clarity and resolution is compared to these.


----------



## toddy0191

For its price the memt x5 is a no brainer imo. Bigger bass than cello (and that's saying something) but not as refined imo. Soundstage on cellos and x5 is comparable.

Both the x5 and cellos are better than the 4in1s to me.

Don't own the x3s.


----------



## ph0n6

Hi. I'm looking for an 75$ IEM that has good to great build quality, with an easy on the ear sounds (no sibilance, no boomy bass, smooth sounding) and good isolation if possible. There's so many iem these days that it's can be overwhelming to search, but so far I have narrowed down to Vsonic VSD5S, Fiio EX1 2nd gen (great build quality but the sounds is too thin for my taste) and Brainwavz B100.


----------



## SuperMAG

sorry i meant that one x5 i think. wait i donno if its x5 or x3 lol.
  
 what do you mean by refined, u mean more clear and better resoluton?


----------



## bhazard

jackallen said:


> I don't understand this way of thinking of just getting every low budget Chinese IEM you can find. Instead of buying many earphones with a combined value of $800 (or $400 or $1000), why not restrict yourself to one or maybe two really high performing earphones?
> I can understand if there is a huge difference in the sound signature, and your music library is very diverse, that you want maybe two different earphones with different tonalities. In this case, I could rationalize having two earphones, but still, in my opinion it makes more sense to buy only one or two earphones, but then get the best ones your budget allows. Unless you have money enough to buy everything on the market.


 
 I've gotten to tour, own, and listen to several ~$500-700 headphones and IEMs. I prefer the A4 and K3 to the majority of them based on sound signature, performance, and cost.
  
 The $130-200 cost/performance of these would have been $500+ two years ago easily IMO. TOTL usually places a huge premium for that last 10% of performance, which I'd rather not pay for. If my budget was limitless, then I would.


----------



## crabdog

ph0n6 said:


> Hi. I'm looking for an 75$ IEM that has good to great build quality, with an *easy on the ear sounds (no sibilance, no boomy bass, smooth sounding) and good isolation if possible.* There's so many iem these days that it's can be overwhelming to search, but so far I have narrowed down to Vsonic VSD5S, Fiio EX1 2nd gen (great build quality but the sounds is too thin for my taste) and Brainwavz B100.


 
 Brainwavz B100.


----------



## TwinACStacks

ph0n6 said:


> Hi. I'm looking for an 75$ IEM that has good to great build quality, with an easy on the ear sounds (no sibilance, no boomy bass, smooth sounding) and good isolation if possible. There's so many iem these days that it's can be overwhelming to search, but so far I have narrowed down to Vsonic VSD5S, Fiio EX1 2nd gen (great build quality but the sounds is too thin for my taste) and Brainwavz B100.


 






 ph0n6, Go the extra $, and you can get the Magaosi K3 Pro which is a NEXT-Level earphone. If you contact the Sellers that carry these on Ali Express, they can be had Sub-$100. The newer Pros have interchangeable nozzles.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Jbmorrey

So currently I am enjoying the IEM, that is not to be mentioned here, however, I am having trouble with the fit, it seems like a lot of the recently recommended IEM's here are the bullet style type of IEM. I am trying to find something that fits like the Shure215 or tennmak Pro, even the KZ ZST to me is more comfortable, I am having trouble with the smaller ones becoming loose and not keeping a good seal. Any thoughts on something that is good in the style I am referring to? At first, I thought I was all about a Bright detailed IEM and have come to appreciate a more neutral sound signature, with Details. Favorite over ear headphone I have are the ZMF Ori's (OMNI).

Also... We need more pics on this thread, I like seeing styles and such of the Chinese IEM's afraid I'm getting to the point of first looking at the style, for fit and comfort and then thinking, "I wonder if it sounds good"

Thanks all,

James


----------



## Skullophile

bhazard said:


> I've gotten to tour, own, and listen to several ~$500-700 headphones and IEMs. I prefer the A4 and K3 to the majority of them based on sound signature, performance, and cost.
> 
> The $130-200 cost/performance of these would have been $500+ two years ago easily IMO. TOTL usually places a huge premium for that last 10% of performance, which I'd rather not pay for. If my budget was limitless, then I would.


 
 I have a pair of Angies and they didn't wow me straight away. It took a couple of hours of listening for the brain burn in and then wowzers.
 So if I heard them at a meet I wouldn't have been amazed after a quick listen. At first they sound a little warm and balanced and then hours later they open up and you're in the front row or in the studio with reference quality sound. Also they fit my signature which is equally important. They're not a fun iem strickly speaking but you get the fun out of the music instead out of colouration or enhanced bass etc. Sure they were expensive but if they last a long time it'll be well worth it. They're easily 10% better than anything i've heard. Running them balanced out of my M1s gives them a black af background too. So if you've ever wondered if the higher end is just a difference in price tag, I say probably sometimes but not in this case. In this case the price tag justifies the performance. My budget is not limitless but they cut down on my hunting for other iems significantly and once you put out the fire in the wallet the wallet becomes healthier after a while for less spending.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

skullophile said:


> I have a pair of Angies and they didn't wow me straight away. It took a couple of hours of listening for the brain burn in and then wowzers.


 
 I've never heard of or thought of brain burn in before... would that make a pair of TOTL headphones useless for most people? Maybe that's why 90% of people on public transit don't seem to care about amazing headphones?


----------



## Skullophile

Lol, yeah i've gone balanced on the bus with iems lately and it makes no difference because of so much ambient noise.
 99.999 percent of the world wouldn't spend more than $15 on a pair of earphones. What a bunch of losers...


----------



## smy1

Got my vivo ex800. Truely amazing iem. But the volume control don't have a + or - sign?


----------



## ozkan

smy1 said:


> Got my vivo ex800. Truely amazing iem. But the volume control don't have a + or - sign?




Can you share the link please?


----------



## Jbmorrey

crabdog said:


> Brainwavz B100.



 


Just got an Email that the Brainwaves B100 is on Massdrop for $40

Seems like a good deal!


----------



## Holypal

misteral201103 said:


> I find them very comfortable (I wear them down, JVC Spiral Dot tips) Haven't had any issues with ergonomics at all. However, we all have different size and shape ears, so very clearly YMMV!


 
  
 Thanks for your reply.
  
 Do you feel them heavy? In the description, they weight 30g without cable. Is it correct?


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the Joyroom E107. Really wanted to like them, but nope, not happening.
  
  
          ​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/joyroom-jr-e107-metal-headphone-in-ear-earphone-with-control-and-mic-silver/reviews/18089​  ​


----------



## smy1

ozkan said:


> Can you share the link please?




What link? Where I gotten it from?


----------



## snip3r77

bhazard said:


> I've gotten to tour, own, and listen to several ~$500-700 headphones and IEMs. I prefer the A4 and K3 to the majority of them based on sound signature, performance, and cost.
> 
> The $130-200 cost/performance of these would have been $500+ two years ago easily IMO. TOTL usually places a huge premium for that last 10% of performance, which I'd rather not pay for. If my budget was limitless, then I would.




Haha I heard k3 pro is good also. 
If money is no concern, what is the best sweet spot? I know what I said is redundant but you get the drift.


----------



## bhazard

skullophile said:


> I have a pair of Angies and they didn't wow me straight away. It took a couple of hours of listening for the brain burn in and then wowzers.
> So if I heard them at a meet I wouldn't have been amazed after a quick listen. At first they sound a little warm and balanced and then hours later they open up and you're in the front row or in the studio with reference quality sound. Also they fit my signature which is equally important. They're not a fun iem strickly speaking but you get the fun out of the music instead out of colouration or enhanced bass etc. Sure they were expensive but if they last a long time it'll be well worth it. They're easily 10% better than anything i've heard. Running them balanced out of my M1s gives them a black af background too. So if you've ever wondered if the higher end is just a difference in price tag, I say probably sometimes but not in this case. In this case the price tag justifies the performance. My budget is not limitless but they cut down on my hunting for other iems significantly and once you put out the fire in the wallet the wallet becomes healthier after a while for less spending.


 
 Sets like the Angies I'm better off never hearing. I cannot justify spending that much.The 10% comment is a generalization, not something that would be true for everything.
  
 I've hand built my own home theater speakers with a flatter FR for less money (not a fair comparison, but more of a cost reference), so it would be very difficult for me to make the jump (until I run into a large sum of money).
  
 I would say for those looking for sets slightly under $100 to make the jump to the K3 or A4 though. Lots of benefit in doing so to me.


----------



## bhazard

snip3r77 said:


> Haha I heard k3 pro is good also.
> If money is no concern, what is the best sweet spot? I know what I said is redundant but you get the drift.


 
 If money is no concern you get the absolute best, highest rated, custom set that is well reviewed or sponsored here. Lots of options with an unlimited wallet.


----------



## notamethlab

mus1c said:


> **** ue or **** 4 in 1?




Depends on what sound sig you're after. If you like treble go for the 4in1 if you want a more v-shaped sound go for the ue.


----------



## notamethlab

ph0n6 said:


> Hi. I'm looking for an 75$ IEM that has good to great build quality, with an easy on the ear sounds (no sibilance, no boomy bass, smooth sounding) and good isolation if possible. There's so many iem these days that it's can be overwhelming to search, but so far I have narrowed down to Vsonic VSD5S, Fiio EX1 2nd gen (great build quality but the sounds is too thin for my taste) and Brainwavz B100.


 
Advanced m4 would be a solid choice imo.


----------



## Jimster480

Honestly in what I have seen the LZ-A4 seems to demolish everything, atleast from just reading reviews.
  
 But obviously its price is high and not for everyone.


----------



## 1TrickPony

snip3r77 said:


> Haha I heard k3 pro is good also.
> If money is no concern, what is the best sweet spot? I know what I said is redundant but you get the drift.




you decide ultimately. sweet spot is determined by the blow you're willing to take. it's a contract that you set up yourself-- our goal as a community is to help peeps make the best informed decision possible.


----------



## notamethlab

jbmorrey said:


> So currently I am enjoying the IEM, that is not to be mentioned here, however, I am having trouble with the fit, it seems like a lot of the recently recommended IEM's here are the bullet style type of IEM. I am trying to find something that fits like the Shure215 or tennmak Pro, even the KZ ZST to me is more comfortable, I am having trouble with the smaller ones becoming loose and not keeping a good seal. Any thoughts on something that is good in the style I am referring to? At first, I thought I was all about a Bright detailed IEM and have come to appreciate a more neutral sound signature, with Details. Favorite over ear headphone I have are the ZMF Ori's (OMNI).
> 
> Also... We need more pics on this thread, I like seeing styles and such of the Chinese IEM's afraid I'm getting to the point of first looking at the style, for fit and comfort and then thinking, "I wonder if it sounds good"
> 
> ...




If we're talking about the same iem I'd recommend these jvc tips. They give me a good seal, especially if I wear them over ear. I also switched cables, the stock cable is nice, but the weight of the cable was making them fall out.

Also fyi the tips come in S(10mm) M(12mm) L(14mm).


----------



## yangian

notamethlab said:


> Advanced m4 would be a solid choice imo.


 

 Exactly. M4 is one of best buy under $75.


----------



## ph0n6

Thanks for all the input guys. The K3 is way over my budget, and the M4 does looks intersting. I'm not really looking for a great sounding IEM (I doubt I would be doing any analytical listening outside), just decent relaxing sounds with great build quality. The B100 does have some nice input on sounds, but the upper cable from the Y split does makes me question the longevity of them. My dealer nearby does have some Vsonic IEM in stock so I will go check it out. Then there's the Radius stuff too, though their cheap offering aren't exactly cheap either compared to the chinese one.


----------



## yangian

ph0n6 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. The K3 is way over my budget, and the M4 does looks intersting. I'm not really looking for a great sounding IEM (I doubt I would be doing any analytical listening outside), just decent relaxing sounds with great build quality. The B100 does have some nice input on sounds, but the upper cable from the Y split does makes me question the longevity of them. My dealer nearby does have some Vsonic IEM in stock so I will go check it out. Then there's the Radius stuff too, though their cheap offering aren't exactly cheap either compared to the chinese one.


 
  
 M4 has three years warranty. BTW, B100 is balanced armature and M4 is dynamic driver.


----------



## ph0n6

yangian said:


> M4 has three years warranty. BTW, B100 is balanced armature and M4 is dynamic driver.


 
  
 Yes I know about the BA and Dynamic drivers. Personally I prefer BA driver, but I wouldn't sacrifice build quality for it. Btw I don't see much Vsonics stuff reccomended anymore, are there any problems with them?


----------



## yangian

ph0n6 said:


> Yes I know about the BA and Dynamic drivers. Personally I prefer BA driver, but I wouldn't sacrifice build quality for it. Btw I don't see much Vsonics stuff reccomended anymore, are there any problems with them?




Actually M4 has a ba sound more or less.
Sorry, haven't heard any vsosmic staff.


----------



## eaglearrow

ph0n6 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. The K3 is way over my budget, and the M4 does looks intersting. I'm not really looking for a great sounding IEM (I doubt I would be doing any analytical listening outside), just decent relaxing sounds with great build quality. The B100 does have some nice input on sounds, but the upper cable from the Y split does makes me question the longevity of them. My dealer nearby does have some Vsonic IEM in stock so I will go check it out. Then there's the Radius stuff too, though their cheap offering aren't exactly cheap either compared to the chinese one.


 
 If longevity is something you are looking for, i suggest you stay away from Vsonic's. I had 4 vsonic iem's, 07BE, VSD5, AN16 & Vsd2. All except the vsd2 started failing near the cable strain relief area(either iem side or jack side). And honestly, i take real good care of my iem, always keep them in a pouch, never take them out of my house too. 
 Off the top, the iem that comes to my mind for relaxed listening are the carbo tenores. Really great and they cost just about 35 bucks. However, again you need to take good care of them as the cable feels too fragile. That said, ive had a pair for more than a year now and they are still going strong. 
  
 P.S: Vsonic's sound great. The Gr07BE is a masterpiece to this date and the VSD5 isn't far behind. However, they are not for relaxed listening as they are quite extended and HOT in the treble region.


----------



## ph0n6

eaglearrow said:


> If longevity is something you are looking for, i suggest you stay away from Vsonic's. I had 4 vsonic iem's, 07BE, VSD5, AN16 & Vsd2. All except the vsd2 started failing near the cable strain relief area(either iem side or jack side). And honestly, i take real good care of my iem, always keep them in a pouch, never take them out of my house too.
> Off the top, the iem that comes to my mind for relaxed listening are the carbo tenores. Really great and they cost just about 35 bucks. However, again you need to take good care of them as the cable feels too fragile. That said, ive had a pair for more than a year now and they are still going strong.
> 
> P.S: Vsonic's sound great. The Gr07BE is a masterpiece to this date and the VSD5 isn't far behind. However, they are not for relaxed listening as they are quite extended and HOT in the treble region.


 

 Yes I did check out the Vsonic thread. It seems that they have released a new version for the VSD3S and VSD5S to address to QC issues of the old one. On picture they do look nice, but Vsonic does seems to be notorious for their QC issues so I'm still pretty skeptical. On the carbo tenores, my friend do have a pair, I like the sound but the build quality is not up to my standard.


----------



## s4tch

notamethlab said:


> If we're talking about the same iem I'd recommend these jvc tips. They give me a good seal, especially if I wear them over ear. I also switched cables, the stock cable is nice, but the weight of the cable was making them fall out.
> 
> Also fyi the tips come in S(10mm) M(12mm) L(14mm).


 
 where do you buy those?
  
 btw i've heard from a local guy having a great arsenal of earphones that the best tips are the spiral dots. how do these compare to the sd tips?


----------



## vapman

Weird to read this about vsonic, I have several vsonic iem as old as 2010 or 2011, all still work perfect
  
  
 Can anyone recommend a nice thick all copper MMCX cable? Don't like my rose cappuccino stock cable.


----------



## Saoshyant

vidal said:


> I've just ordered the Memt earbuds as I'm very impressed with the X5s.


 
  
 Just got the earbuds in.  Both sides vibrate unnaturally with bass, so something's loose.  It's like adding the sound of a vibrating phone on top of the normal bass.  The metal piece on the L jack slides off due to absolutely no adhesive holding it in place, and the metal has a sharp edge btw.  Even vocals sounded like something was vibrating.  Too bad, was hoping with the X5 doing well the X3 might be worth a shot.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Just got the earbuds in.  Both sides vibrate unnaturally with bass, so something's loose.  It's like adding the sound of a vibrating phone on top of the normal bass.  The metal piece on the L jack slides off due to absolutely no adhesive holding it in place, and the metal has a sharp edge btw.  Even vocals sounded like something was vibrating.  Too bad, was hoping with the X5 doing well the X3 might be worth a shot.


 
 Sounds like yours could be a dud. Look forward to what others have to say about it.


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Sounds like yours could be a dud. Look forward to what others have to say about it.


 
  
 That's what I'm assuming, but with at least two different immediately noticeable QC issues, it's not worth it for me to buy another pair.  I might be able to get a refund, but it most likely won't be worth the hassle, especially if they want me to mail it back.
  
 Yep, just cut myself looking at the metal jack sleeve.  This thing's going in storage.


----------



## Saoshyant

In case someone wants to give it a go.  LZ-A4 on Massdrop.  Should ship March 27th, but anyone with experience with drops can tell you those are just estimates.  Once 5 people buy price is $175.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

saoshyant said:


> Just got the earbuds in.  Both sides vibrate unnaturally with bass, so something's loose.  It's like adding the sound of a vibrating phone on top of the normal bass.  The metal piece on the L jack slides off due to absolutely no adhesive holding it in place, and the metal has a sharp edge btw.  Even vocals sounded like something was vibrating.  Too bad, was hoping with the X5 doing well the X3 might be worth a shot.


 
 That sounds scary. That's the same reason I haven't ordered the Urban Funs after seeing a photo of someone's badly made ear buds. I already paid for my Memts, Hopefully, they are ok.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jimster480 said:


> Honestly in what I have seen the LZ-A4 seems to demolish everything, atleast from just reading reviews.
> 
> But obviously its price is high and not for everyone.


 
 That would be a misconception. At it's price point the LZA4 is very good and very versatile. Make no mistake, *IMHO* The Shockwave III absolutely destroys it, but is much harder to listen to. Come down a bit and for less than $100 You can get the Magaosi K3 / K3 Pro which I have always thought was on the same level as the LZA4. However, on direct A/B comparison as well as from a comfort Standpoint, I Prefer the K3, even though they are over-ear wear only. They are bigger in all dimensions than the A4.
  
 Some will argue but this is my view and I will stand by it.
  









 TWIN


----------



## Billl27

twinacstacks said:


> That would be a misconception. At it's price point the LZA4 is very good and very versatile. Make no mistake, *IMHO* The Shockwave III absolutely destroys it, but is much harder to listen to. Come down a bit and for less than $100 You can get the Magaosi K3 / K3 Pro which I have always thought was on the same level as the LZA4. However, on direct A/B comparison as well as from a comfort Standpoint, I Prefer the K3, even though they are over-ear wear only. They are bigger in all dimensions than the A4.
> 
> Some will argue but this is my view and I will stand by it.
> 
> TWIN




Where are you finding the k3 for under 100?


----------



## TT600R

twinacstacks said:


> That would be a misconception. At it's price point the LZA4 is very good and very versatile. Make no mistake, *IMHO* The Shockwave III absolutely destroys it, but is much harder to listen to. Come down a bit and for less than $100 You can get the Magaosi K3 / K3 Pro which I have always thought was on the same level as the LZA4. However, on direct A/B comparison as well as from a comfort Standpoint, I Prefer the K3, even though they are over-ear wear only. They are bigger in all dimensions than the A4.
> 
> Some will argue but this is my view and I will stand by it.
> 
> ...


 

 That's why I ordered the K3 Pro @ Penon.
 Thanks TwinACStacks for pulling me over!
 Give my impressions when I get them.
 See if they hold up to my 64 Ears.


----------



## wastan

laughmoredaily said:


> That sounds scary. That's the same reason I haven't ordered the Urban Funs after seeing a photo of someone's badly made ear buds. I already paid for my Memts, Hopefully, they are ok.




You can usually find urbanfun on Amazon (I bought mine there) for nearly the same as Ali. Might make returns more possible. I paid $25 as I recall and it's definitely worth it.


----------



## notamethlab

s4tch said:


> where do you buy those?
> 
> btw i've heard from a local guy having a great arsenal of earphones that the best tips are the spiral dots. how do these compare to the sd tips?




Ebay is where I got mine.

I like both but the spiral dot fit on more iems. These tips are for iems with long and wide nozzles.


----------



## JacKallen

I have had the MEMT X5 for a few days now. 
 I must say, that I am not overly impressed by their performance. They have thundering bass, but in my opinion it is very intrusive and makes them sound boomy, rather than fun. Had the bass been very well controlled, i.e. quick, then they probably would have sounded more natural and in line with the mid-range, but I don't find this to be the case. 
 The highs are also elevated, so they have quite a v-shaped sound. I often enjoy the v-shape, but these just sound unnatural in my opinion. 
 For the price they are probably fine. I don't have much experience in this price range though, so can't really say how they compare to similarly priced headphones. I do enjoy the Sendiy M2 a lot more, but they are also ~twice the price.


----------



## Jimster480

twinacstacks said:


> That would be a misconception. At it's price point the LZA4 is very good and very versatile. Make no mistake, *IMHO* The Shockwave III absolutely destroys it, but is much harder to listen to. Come down a bit and for less than $100 You can get the Magaosi K3 / K3 Pro which I have always thought was on the same level as the LZA4. However, on direct A/B comparison as well as from a comfort Standpoint, I Prefer the K3, even though they are over-ear wear only. They are bigger in all dimensions than the A4.
> 
> Some will argue but this is my view and I will stand by it.
> 
> TWIN



Well I have the 1more triple drivers. I paid 60 and I am happy.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

jackallen said:


> I have had the MEMT X5 for a few days now.
> I must say, that I am not overly impressed by their performance. They have thundering bass, but in my opinion it is very intrusive and makes them sound boomy, rather than fun. Had the bass been very well controlled, i.e. quick, then they probably would have sounded more natural and in line with the mid-range, but I don't find this to be the case.
> The highs are also elevated, so they have quite a v-shaped sound. I often enjoy the v-shape, but these just sound unnatural in my opinion.


 
  
 Thanks for saving me. I canceled my payment and my second order cancellation. I'm staying far away from these Memt X5  ear buds, no matter how good or bad they sound. I'll buy the UrbanFun's instead.


----------



## mochill

eaglearrow said:


> ph0n6 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the input guys. The K3 is way over my budget, and the M4 does looks intersting. I'm not really looking for a great sounding IEM (I doubt I would be doing any analytical listening outside), just decent relaxing sounds with great build quality. The B100 does have some nice input on sounds, but the upper cable from the Y split does makes me question the longevity of them. My dealer nearby does have some Vsonic IEM in stock so I will go check it out. Then there's the Radius stuff too, though their cheap offering aren't exactly cheap either compared to the chinese one.
> ...


gr07X is excellent


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> Thanks for saving me. I canceled my payment and my second order cancellation. I'm staying far away from these Memt X5  ear buds, no matter how good or bad they sound. I'll buy the UrbanFun's instead.


 
  
 The earbuds are the Memt *X3*, as far as I know only myself and Saoshyant have ordered these. We'll see how mine turn out, the feedback I saw on the X3 seller on Aliexpress were very positive so hopefully just a one off.
  
The Memt *X5* are the IEMs. The X5 bass is fairly full on but no more intense than say the KZ ZS3s, there's a lot of detail and clarity to offset this bass though. Normally I prefer a more balanced sound but I really like these X5s.
  
The only negative for me is the cable is fairly stiff, even if it's really nice, so wearing them overear is a challenge.


----------



## JacKallen

vidal said:


>


 
 I really enjoy a decent amount of bass in headphones, but if it is bassy then I think that it is very important that it is quick, because otherwise it sounds intrusive and masks the other frequencies too much. I think the MEMT sounds rather boomy, and with very recessed mid-range, which is what makes them sound unnatural to my ears. Had the bass been a bit tighter, and the high frequencies toned down a bit, then I think I would have enjoyed these quite a lot.


----------



## Vidal

jackallen said:


>


 
  
 Horses for courses I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I prefer some sub-bass in the mix which faster bass earphones seem to lose.


----------



## ticallista

If you love your bass, then the X5's are perfect. If you're looking for neutrality, then best to look elsewhere.


----------



## JacKallen

ticallista said:


> If you love your bass, then the X5's are perfect. If you're looking for neutrality, then best to look elsewhere.


 
 I do love bass, but no, the X5's are not for me.


----------



## toddy0191

jackallen said:


> I really enjoy a decent amount of bass in headphones, but if it is bassy then I think that it is very important that it is quick, because otherwise it sounds intrusive and masks the other frequencies too much. I think the MEMT sounds rather boomy, and with very recessed mid-range, which is what makes them sound unnatural to my ears. Had the bass been a bit tighter, and the high frequencies toned down a bit, then I think I would have enjoyed these quite a lot.




Weird, i don't find the mids to be recessed at all. In fact when A/Bing them with some definitely v shaped earphones like the xiaomi pro hds the vocals were much more prominent in the X5s.

I love the bass on the X5s but do agree it is very elevated.


----------



## TwinACStacks

jimster480 said:


> Well I have the 1more triple drivers. I paid 60 and I am happy.




THIS what it is all about. Finding something that you are happy with. Remember this forum is about personal opinions. There is nothing written in stone as Sound perception is a highly personal subjective thing. If you like the equipment you have you are much better off than the rest of us crazies who keep spending $$$ in search of the tone they hear in their heads.

Personally I blame the Chinese for they keep making improvements weekly to IEMs.

 TWIN


----------



## ph0n6

Just demoed a pair of VSD5S at my local store yesterday and it was an instabuy. To my surprised the pairs doesn't exhibit any sibilance (not to the annoying level at least). Other than the lacklusting bass everything from this pair is exceptional for the price (though it get some used to as there seems to be a dip in FR response somewhere in the high-mid, it does make inferior recording much more tolerable). Packaging is nice, build quality aren't exceptional but quite decent, the plastic joint in the housing is much more seamless than the last iteration, the cable is pretty good, and the iem feels comfortable to wear.


----------



## vapman

Rose Aurora at 69.99 is highly recommended for any bassheads here. Just sayin'


----------



## DBaldock9

Are there any acoustic instrument musicians on the forum?
  
 Have any of them given their impressions of how the different headphones / earphones / earbuds sound when playing their own music files - compared to hearing the acoustic instruments live in their recording space?
  
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## bjaardker

vapman said:


> Rose Aurora at 69.99 is highly recommended for any bassheads here. Just sayin'


 
  
 Curious what about them justifies the $70 price when you can get something like the DZAT DT05 for less than half that and get more bass than you could ever need.


----------



## vapman

bjaardker said:


> Curious what about them justifies the $70 price when you can get something like the DZAT DT05 for less than half that and *get more bass than you could ever need.*


 
 Because for an actual basshead who amps and uses heavy EQ, that's not enough bass still. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 i'll be reviewing them shortly so i'll post it here in case you care to see it then.


----------



## cllee

guys what are the beast for below 25 usd these days ,took a break for awhile now
  
 Just some names to get back to slowboat research .
  
 Apppriciate guys


----------



## 1clearhead

toddy0191 said:


> Following on from the disappointment of my urbanfuns being delivered to the wrong address; a nice present has arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Glad you liked them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yea, the default double-flanges are more like a medium size and they should have inlcuded a large size for those needing a slightly larger fit. With the double-flanges they sound incredibly balanced, so with that said, those that swap for single-flanges ear tips might experience more bass. So, best scenario is to get large aftermarket double-flange ear tips to maintain that consistaincy and great balance coming out of these.
  


groucho69 said:


> We have a disease.


 
  
 So, we are all contaminated! .....haha, we are zombie nation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twinacstacks said:


> THIS what it is all about. Finding something that you are happy with. Remember this forum is about personal opinions. There is nothing written in stone as Sound perception is a highly personal subjective thing. If you like the equipment you have you are much better off than the rest of us crazies who keep spending $$$ in search of the tone they hear in their heads.
> 
> *Personally I blame the Chinese for they keep making improvements weekly to IEMs.*
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 +1 ....I live among them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


vidal said:


> @1clearhead @toddy0191
> 
> My batch of MEMT X5s have arrived. First impressions are very very good. Bright, punchy sound. I like!


 
 Good to hear! Cheers!


----------



## 1clearhead

Haha....my wife just received the rose gold MEMT X5 today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....hey! can't forget the wife'y.


----------



## Vidal

I've been doing some back and forth between the Memt X5 and Ty Hi-Z G3s to work out which I prefer.
  
 The G3s are still my top dog but it's closer than I thought it would be.
  
 Need to check against my other favourites - Urbanfun, Mannhas C190/E170 and Einsear T2 to see whether they're top 5 material


----------



## Jimster480

twinacstacks said:


> THIS what it is all about. Finding something that you are happy with. Remember this forum is about personal opinions. There is nothing written in stone as Sound perception is a highly personal subjective thing. If you like the equipment you have you are much better off than the rest of us crazies who keep spending $$$ in search of the tone they hear in their heads.
> 
> Personally I blame the Chinese for they keep making improvements weekly to IEMs.
> 
> TWIN


 


 These do just sound awesome, when the quad drivers come out I will demo them just to see if they sound better to me.
  
 But honestly unless there is a huge change, I won't be getting other IEMs.

 These are comfortable to wear all day and sound absolutely amazing, the soundstange is 3D and the instrument separation is incredible aswell.


----------



## crabdog

Has anyone tried the Puresound earbuds? They have a balanced version too which I'd like to try once I get a new DAP.
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-New-PureSounds-PS100-260ohm-In-Ear-Headphones-Flat-Head-Plug-Dynamic-HIFI-Earphone-kill-Seahf/1922340_32793717959.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.h5knER
  
 Edit: nvm I found some reviews already


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Has anyone tried the Puresound earbuds? They have a balanced version too which I'd like to try once I get a new DAP.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-New-PureSounds-PS100-260ohm-In-Ear-Headphones-Flat-Head-Plug-Dynamic-HIFI-Earphone-kill-Seahf/1922340_32793717959.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.h5knER
> 
> Edit: nvm I found some reviews already


 
  
 I keep worrying they might be too neutral for my tastes.  It's kind of the impression I got, but who's to say if that's really the case until I try em out.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> I keep worrying they might be too neutral for my tastes.  It's kind of the impression I got, but who's to say if that's really the case until I try em out.


 
 Yeah true. There's plenty of options around at the moment.


----------



## weedophile

*Senzer SE610*

Ok, it has been some time since i have received the SE610, and upon initial impression it didnt really wow me, and the reason that got it was due to the Senzer H1 sounding outstanding for the price and the sound signature fits what i like mostly.

Hence when i saw the offer before chinese new year at less than 8 bucks, i placed an order and i receive from the J. C. Store in AE (which was the same seller as the Crazy Senzer) very promptly after the CNY holidays where on the same day where i placed orders for the UiiSii (which i havent received it yet and its already 2 weeks+ after, dang)

Sry for skipping all the packaging and going straight to the SQ, and i must also say i am no pro myself. The sound were distant, perhaps due to the driver being pretty far away from the tip. The mids and trebles arent the best, tho decent but the bass quantity was sufficient. At the price, i was sort of expecting more since earbuds that cost ard the same price usually gives better performace but i realise after awhile (through reading and listening extensively to my buds and earphones) that buds are on a totally different league at similar price. Also, the cable noise was pretty annoying though it comes with a relieve connector that disconnects the cables (i used it while running) very easily.

But to compare the performance against the Meelec M6 (basic) which i paid ard 2.5 times for, i must say it sound so much better and the bass was really good for sports use. If u are looking for a good pair of budget earphones to use while working out, i would suggest this as it wont break the bank and u wouldnt fret over sweating all over it. Hence i must say i wasnt that disappointed (its an upgrade for my sport audio combination). However, this thing is not on sale anymore i think and at that price i would say there are many better ones, or just top up 3 bucks for the tennmak pro which beats this in every aspect.




Spoiler: Warning: Potato quality pictures




The connector is abit longer than what i have as usual


The stock tips that was provided didnt give the best seal, hence i used some tips that came with the UE350 and stucked some blue-tac behind and the sound was much better


----------



## TwinACStacks

Clear, I just ordered a second pair of X5 since I had a balance in my Mr. Tao account. If you got sufficient clean power and source they are VERY impressive. The first pair that I thought were copper colored from the pics turned out to be Pink!!! I am giving them to my wife now thar they are burnt in and have a pair in gold on the way. For <$20 they are truly amzing.

 TWIN


----------



## jant71

twinacstacks said:


> Clear, I just ordered a second pair of X5 since I had a balance in my Mr. Tao account. If you got sufficient clean power and source they are VERY impressive. The first pair that I thought were copper colored from the pics turned out to be Pink!!! I am giving them to my wife now thar they are burnt in and have a pair in gold on the way. For <$20 they are truly amzing.
> 
> TWIN


 

 ADJUST YOUR MONITOR MAN!


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Clear, I just ordered a second pair of X5 since I had a balance in my Mr. Tao account. If you got sufficient clean power and source they are VERY impressive. The first pair that I thought were copper colored from the pics turned out to be Pink!!! I am giving them to my wife now thar they are burnt in and have a pair in gold on the way. For <$20 they are truly amzing.
> 
> TWIN


 

 Yea, the MEMT company calls them "rose gold"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can see how one could get these mixed up with the proper color, but nonetheless, they are a stellar of a deal! I personally think they are the most power performing 6mm micro-drivers I've ever encountered! ...no kidding!


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> Yea, the MEMT company calls them "rose gold"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Dude....you've gotta give the FXH30 a go.


----------



## Lurk650

b9scrambler said:


> Dude....you've gotta give the FXH30 a go.




Yeah now I'm interested in how the two compare. The 30 is very, very good.


----------



## thanderbird

How does memt x5 compare to **** vt66?


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> Yea, the MEMT company calls them "rose gold"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Got to Agree. I'm not huge on microdrivers but these are insane. I would have never believed a 6mm could do that kind of Bass let alone be EASY to drive and be able to handle a huge amount of power. You can easily get these up to uncomfortable listening levels with no distortion.
  
 Gonna Have to keep my eye on this company.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

jant71 said:


> ADJUST YOUR MONITOR MAN!


 
 Nah, Tao Bao pic. + Senior moment.....
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## loomisjohnson

spent some time with the einsear t2 yesterday and remain impressed. very refined signature for a cheapo--balanced with mildly enhanced subbass; also very neutral-sounding without peakiness or sibilance. not as much microdetail as the xe800, or as big a stage as the urbanfun, to name a couple of sorta-peers, but very good overall clarity. also well built and comfortable/good for extended listening. these and the vivo would be my picks under $15.


----------



## JazzVinyl

Tennmak Cello - very happy with mine, they have a full and dynamic sound stage that I just love. 

The more hours I put on them, the better they sound.

.


----------



## JazzVinyl

My MEMT X5's showed up today, even though the Tracking Number still shows them in Customs Sorting in China!

First impression is favorable - after changing tips. None of the supplied tips worked for me.

Like how small they are and the magnetic/stick feature is nice, certainly sound like they cost more than they did.

Cheers!


----------



## Jimster480

LZ-A4 is on massdrop aswell as some other IEM's.
 The 1More Quad drivers are available on pre-order.


----------



## trumpethead

My MEMT X5 showed up last Friday only not to my house but to my next door neighbors who signed for them according to the USPS. Gonna be interesting to find out tomorrow why they haven't brought them to me yet. Things that make ya go hmmm.


----------



## 1clearhead

trumpethead said:


> My MEMT X5 showed up last Friday only not to my house but to my next door neighbors who signed for them according to the USPS. Gonna be interesting to find out tomorrow why they haven't brought them to me yet. *Things that make ya go hmmm*.


 
  
 Yup, they're being used and abused!....I'm sure your neighbor is taking good care of them, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


jazzvinyl said:


> My MEMT X5's showed up today, even though the Tracking Number still shows them in Customs Sorting in China!
> 
> First impression is favorable - after changing tips. None of the supplied tips worked for me.
> 
> ...


 
 Give it time....they'll grow on you like you can't even imagine! Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twinacstacks said:


> Nah, Tao Bao pic. + Senior moment.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha, I think the MEMT company is having a senior moment calling them "rose gold". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Cheers, TWIN!


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> Dude....you've gotta give the FXH30 a go.


 
  
 Yea, I hear you 'Scrambler'....they are a little expensive here in China, though. I'm just waiting for a sale price and the right timing to get them.


----------



## dontcallmejan

Went ahead and ordered the K3 Pro. Will give my impressions when it arrives


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> Yup, they're being used and abused!....I'm sure your neighbor is taking good care of them, though.
> 
> Give it time....they'll grow on you like you can't even imagine! Cheers!
> 
> ...


----------



## vapman

Sorry for the crosspost but I feel this is important to share here too for the exposure
  
  


vapman said:


> AliExpress seller *Hot-Fi* messaged me today asking why I was mad at Puresounds. After explaining I had no idea what the heck they were talking about, they referred to my review of the PS100-600. Then they asked me to post a message saying AliExpress store HCK told me to make a bad review (does this make ANY sense?). Considering I didn't get my Puresounds from them, this is extremely bizarre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weedophile

Finally received the UiiSii Hi905 and HM7. OOTB i must say the HM7 is really impressive for the price, good SQ with pretty good isolation. The Hi905 on the other hand seem like a pain in the ass to find the right fit. Luckily i received some comply tips i ordered and am using them now with it. Not as impressed as it is the most expensive chinese buds i paid for but i guess they need some burn in.
  
 But as i am typing, the player played Bohemiam Rhapsody and i must say the Hi905 leans towards the bright side and its pretty clear. Maybe its still warming up lol.
  
 Excited!


----------



## rubick

Guess I am crazy


----------



## FUYU

vapman said:


> Sorry for the crosspost but I feel this is important to share here too for the exposure




Hot-Fi? More like Not-Fi. (hehe)
Interesting to see if that statement of them regarding HCK holds any value though.


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Excellent. Looking forward to your impressions!


 
  
 The Coulax has arrived!  From very initial impressions it reminds me a bit of the KZ ZST, and I'd say a bit better but I have only had it in my ears a few minutes and it's way too early to make comparisons.  By IEM standards it's by no means bassy, but does have solid bass that does not get in the way of the vocals.  The vocals are not so forward to the point where they'd be a vocal based IEM, but don't feel lacking in any way at all, maybe kind of neutral.  I haven't heard any indication that these have strong treble, so hopefully won't cause any discomfort for those with sensitivity.  I'd say details are decent as well as directionality, and doesn't feel difficult to point out instrument location in orchestral work.
  
 As far as the physical aspects, I'd say comfort is reasonable enough coming from someone who constantly has comfort issues with IEMs.  The cable as a whole is thin with a straight jack, so some might find it unappealing.  It's designed for cable down, and the microphone/remote which reminds me of the Xiaomi remote would be behind your ear if worn over ear.  Included tips are typical SML of both the regular and foam materials, so some options are available.  However, there are no bi or tri flange tips, so anyone who prefers those are out of luck.  The case that's included was certainly thinner than I was lead to believe, being more of an envelope to put your IEMs in, so unfortunately the hope of a great case isn't so, but it's still a nice quality to it, better than most I've found included with earbuds or IEMs.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> The Coulax has arrived!  From very initial impressions it reminds me a bit of the KZ ZST, and I'd say a bit better but I have only had it in my ears a few minutes and it's way too early to make comparisons.  By IEM standards it's by no means bassy, but does have solid bass that does not get in the way of the vocals.  The vocals are not so forward to the point where they'd be a vocal based IEM, but don't feel lacking in any way at all, maybe kind of neutral.  I haven't heard any indication that these have strong treble, so hopefully won't cause any discomfort for those with sensitivity.  I'd say details are decent as well as directionality, and doesn't feel difficult to point out instrument location in orchestral work.
> 
> As far as the physical aspects, I'd say comfort is reasonable enough coming from someone who constantly has comfort issues with IEMs.  The cable as a whole is thin with a straight jack, so some might find it unappealing.  It's designed for cable down, and the microphone/remote which reminds me of the Xiaomi remote would be behind your ear if worn over ear.  Included tips are typical SML of both the regular and foam materials, so some options are available.  However, there are no bi or tri flange tips, so anyone who prefers those are out of luck.  The case that's included was certainly thinner than I was lead to believe, being more of an envelope to put your IEMs in, so unfortunately the hope of a great case isn't so, but it's still a nice quality to it, better than most I've found included with earbuds or IEMs.


 
 Awesome thanks for the info! Well it's still very early as you said but so far it seems promising. I like the fact that the bass is not too full OOTB and glad it doesn't have the infamous cheap hybrid hot treble.


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Awesome thanks for the info! Well it's still very early as you said but so far it seems promising. I like the fact that the bass is not too full OOTB and glad it doesn't have the infamous cheap hybrid hot treble.


 
  
 I'm horribly insensitive to treble, so it takes something like the **** PT15 for me to even notice it's hot, and even then it doesn't begin to cause me discomfort.  So I do hope it's not overkill, but I didn't hear any specific indications it might be the case.
  
 Also, the envelope is a real pain to get the IEM in, so I'd probably not bother with using it much.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vapman said:


> Sorry for the crosspost but I feel this is important to share here too for the exposure


 

 i gotta ask why the banned seller, who most find to be very customer-friendly, is still a non-person while this jagoff is still siphoning our hard-earned iem $$$....


----------



## 1clearhead

weedophile said:


> Finally received the UiiSii Hi905 and HM7. OOTB i must say the HM7 is really impressive for the price, good SQ with pretty good isolation. The Hi905 on the other hand seem like a pain in the ass to find the right fit. Luckily i received some comply tips i ordered and am using them now with it. Not as impressed as it is the most expensive chinese buds i paid for but i guess they need some burn in.
> 
> But as i am typing, the player played Bohemiam Rhapsody and i must say the Hi905 leans towards the bright side and its pretty clear. Maybe its still warming up lol.
> 
> Excited!


 
 Yea, the Hi905 is more balanced and bright, but the 3D effect is awesome! Give it time....100 hours plus.
 Cheers on your purchase!


----------



## weedophile

@1clearhead yeap, am burning them in and also brain burning them. Just listened to some Massive Attack - Black Milk and Theory of a Deadman - Hello Lonely and damn, just dope.
  
 And i realised the HM7 has a nice smell, smells like a lady's perfume. But i am still having some issues with the fit for the Hi905. Currently using the comply tips as it gives the best isolation, but all other tips just felt "not right". Not that the comply is the right one but it sounds the best among all tips i have


----------



## RvTrav

​For the Hi905 I had to use a larger tip than normal, insert them and twist upward.  This allowed them go deeper into my ear canal, I then wear the cable over ear.  Wearing the cable over ear was the only way I was able to get a good seal with these.  Once you get them sealed and get used to the treble the detail and sound stage is amazing.


----------



## bjaardker

vapman said:


> Because for an actual basshead who amps and uses heavy EQ, that's not enough bass still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Definitely post here. I've been a long time basshead going as far as employing the digizoid ZO2 and other such boosting in the past. The DZAT DT-05 sounds great when you nudge the bass up a smidge too. Gobs of low, the kind you can feel moving air inside your ear canal. 

 I look forward to hearing more about the Rose though. Always on the lookout for a good bassy IEM that still sounds good in the rest of the spectrum.


----------



## weedophile

rvtrav said:


> ​For the Hi905 I had to use a larger tip than normal, insert them and twist upward.  This allowed them go deeper into my ear canal, I then wear the cable over ear.  Wearing the cable over ear was the only way I was able to get a good seal with these.  Once you get them sealed and get used to the treble the detail and sound stage is amazing.


 

 Thanks bro! It did helped with getting a better seal. I am not a treble shy person hence the experience thus far is really good, listening to some Al Green - Sha La La now and damn i feel like swaying now


----------



## JazzVinyl

1clearhead said:


> Give it time....they'll grow on you like you can't even imagine! Cheers!




I have no doubt your right, every Chi-Fi set I have bought so far, has greatly improved with some run-in time.

Cheers!


----------



## CoiL

saoshyant said:


> The Coulax has arrived!  From very initial impressions it reminds me a bit of the KZ ZST, and I'd say a bit better but I have only had it in my ears a few minutes and it's way too early to make comparisons.  By IEM standards it's by no means bassy, but does have solid bass that does not get in the way of the vocals.  The vocals are not so forward to the point where they'd be a vocal based IEM, but don't feel lacking in any way at all, maybe kind of neutral.  I haven't heard any indication that these have strong treble, so hopefully won't cause any discomfort for those with sensitivity.  I'd say details are decent as well as directionality, and doesn't feel difficult to point out instrument location in orchestral work.
> 
> As far as the physical aspects, I'd say comfort is reasonable enough coming from someone who constantly has comfort issues with IEMs.  The cable as a whole is thin with a straight jack, so some might find it unappealing.  It's designed for cable down, and the microphone/remote which reminds me of the Xiaomi remote would be behind your ear if worn over ear.  Included tips are typical SML of both the regular and foam materials, so some options are available.  However, there are no bi or tri flange tips, so anyone who prefers those are out of luck.  The case that's included was certainly thinner than I was lead to believe, being more of an envelope to put your IEMs in, so unfortunately the hope of a great case isn't so, but it's still a nice quality to it, better than most I've found included with earbuds or IEMs.


 
  
 Keep us updated, especially vs. KZ ZST (and maybe **** 4in1).
  


saoshyant said:


> *I'm horribly insensitive to treble, so it takes something like the **** PT15 for me to even notice it's hot, and even then it doesn't begin to cause me discomfort.*  So I do hope it's not overkill, but I didn't hear any specific indications it might be the case.


 
 Earwax?


----------



## petan970

loomisjohnson said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the crosspost but I feel this is important to share here too for the exposure
> ...




Absolutely agree. I bought at HotFi once and never again. I don't trust him anymore.


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> i gotta ask why the banned seller, who most find to be very customer-friendly, is still a non-person while this jagoff is still siphoning our hard-earned iem $$$....


 
  
 Customer friendly yes, competent no. I'm assuming my recent problems with him/her aren't deceit though.
  
 Four or five orders placed, all issued with ref no.s and when I chased, I was assured they all been sent. Only to get an instant refund when I opened a dispute a few weeks later.
  
 Even Aliexpress themselves are a shower of unmentionables.


----------



## Shinry

Since my Memt X5 are at customs for over 2 weeks now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered the Uiisii Hi705 on Amazon.
 They should be with me on Thursday and are even cheaper than on AE, so I'll soon know if they are any good.


----------



## VShaft

Being on a budget, the Chi-Fi revolution has rekindled a love for music that I had lost - and have even given up on getting back due to my constant disappointment with budget brand names. I really do owe so much to the beloved *Knowledge Zenith* (and this forum and the very informative threads and reviews)
  
 That said, learning that it is possible to get quality sound without going broke, I admit to getting a bit hooked up on that exciting feeling of new discoveries. My first KZ ATE-S blew me away, then the ZS2, and finally the ZS3 (which I'll love to death probably). But then I got to compiling a list of IEMs I'd still like to try in that price point - there was the Tennmak Pro, and the ZST (since I haven't tried a hybrid), and the Urbanfun, to name a few on that made the top of my wishlist.
  
 I was very soon getting to the threshold of becoming an IEM collector and not a music listener, and since collecting is not what I want at all, I've decided to skip all these and get "one IEM to rule them all" (at a price point where I thought I would still be truly getting a bang for my buck) and now I can declare I'm a very happy user of the *PMV A-01 Mk. II*. I went for the PMV because of user recommendations and the stellar reviews here, and on other sites.
  
 As with any opinion of mine, I must put out a disclaimer: I'm a complete beginner in this, fairly inexperienced. But yeah, I really find the PMV _that_ good. I don't think the bass is too much, or in any way or shape lacking. I did however find them a tad on the bright side, but definitely not in excess. And after some time (physical burn-in, or brain-burn in, or both) they hit an even sweeter spot. They are a sensitive IEM, though, and I suspect that their impedance must be lower than the declared 16 Ohms. I'm totally digging their sound, though. Have been revisiting my music collection, and it's been putting smiles on my face constantly since last week when I got them, and will continue to do so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've also got them from the banned seller on Ali. They shipped it fast, arrived in exactly 15 days to Croatia, so I can't complain at all.
  
 EDIT: I'm still eagerly keeping an eye on KZ ZSR!


----------



## To.M

VShaft good to see an audiohappy fellow man!  

p.s. my PM is almost ready


----------



## Jimster480

vidal said:


> Customer friendly yes, competent no. I'm assuming my recent problems with him/her aren't deceit though.
> 
> Four or five orders placed, all issued with ref no.s and when I chased, I was assured they all been sent. Only to get an instant refund when I opened a dispute a few weeks later.
> 
> Even Aliexpress themselves are a shower of unmentionables.


 

 Its true that Aliexpress is quite shady.
 A few of my friends have been scammed there or had to fight with scammers from there.


----------



## To.M

The new **** has arrived! 

**** XBA-6in1 http://s.aliexpress.com/qy6Rzmye


----------



## smy1

to.m said:


> The new **** has arrived!
> 
> **** XBA-6in1 http://s.aliexpress.com/qy6Rzmye




They better sound good


----------



## MAntunes

to.m said:


> The new **** has arrived!
> 
> **** XBA-6in1 http://s.aliexpress.com/qy6Rzmye


 
 Hope they'll be less expensive in the usual sellers.
 They cost arround 40$ on taobao...


----------



## bhazard

vshaft said:


> Being on a budget, the Chi-Fi revolution has rekindled a love for music that I had lost - and have even given up on getting back due to my constant disappointment with budget brand names. I really do owe so much to the beloved *Knowledge Zenith* (and this forum and the very informative threads and reviews)
> 
> That said, learning that it is possible to get quality sound without going broke, I admit to getting a bit hooked up on that exciting feeling of new discoveries. My first KZ ATE-S blew me away, then the ZS2, and finally the ZS3 (which I'll love to death probably). But then I got to compiling a list of IEMs I'd still like to try in that price point - there was the Tennmak Pro, and the ZST (since I haven't tried a hybrid), and the Urbanfun, to name a few on that made the top of my wishlist.
> 
> ...


 
 You'll work your way up to the $100-200 range in no time. Our wallets are empty but our hearts are filled... or something like that.
  
 Even with $200-300 sets, I will still buy $10-100 ones if they are that good. The $300 set of today is the $100 set a year and a half from now.


----------



## rubick

Loving what I hear so far!


----------



## 1clearhead

vshaft said:


> Being on a budget, the Chi-Fi revolution has rekindled a love for music that I had lost - and have even given up on getting back due to my constant disappointment with budget brand names. I really do owe so much to the beloved *Knowledge Zenith* (and this forum and the very informative threads and reviews)
> 
> That said, learning that it is possible to get quality sound without going broke, I admit to getting a bit hooked up on that exciting feeling of new discoveries. My first KZ ATE-S blew me away, then the ZS2, and finally the ZS3 (which I'll love to death probably). But then I got to compiling a list of IEMs I'd still like to try in that price point - there was the Tennmak Pro, and the ZST (since I haven't tried a hybrid), and the Urbanfun, to name a few on that made the top of my wishlist.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 ....me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


rubick said:


> Loving what I hear so far!


 
 Cheers, 'rubick'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....they are stellar in every way!


----------



## rubick

1clearhead said:


> +1 ....me too! h34r:
> 
> Cheers, 'rubick'!  ....they are stellar in every way!



Definitely. Cant believe the current 100plus chifi iems have perform so well.


----------



## 1clearhead

rubick said:


> Definitely. Cant believe the current 100plus chifi iems have perform so well.


 

 It also looks like they're realistically closing the gap between their counterpart name brand competiters.


----------



## newbielive

Cellos just arrived, without burning them in, they sound pretty fantastic so far. Bright and fun would be my initial impressions


----------



## Sousapro

smy1 said:


> They better sound good




For $70? They really had better deliver. That's just a little less then what I paid for my Trinity Audio Phantom Masters.


----------



## VShaft

bhazard said:


> You'll work your way up to the $100-200 range in no time. Our wallets are empty but our hearts are filled... or something like that.
> 
> Even with $200-300 sets, I will still buy $10-100 ones if they are that good. The $300 set of today is the $100 set a year and a half from now.


 
  
 I really don't think so. For several reasons, the main, of course, being the available budget. Most monthly salaries in Croatia *do not* support this hobby (or any kind of hobby, for that matter, except maybe origami and gardening, haha). The audiophile community is really, really small - and in its own way, ignorant. The trendy "audiophiles" go for Beats or gaming headsets. The others have their Sennheisers or Sonys. There's nothing else out there. If you scourge the Ebay-like domestic sites, you'll maybe find an occasional ATH-M50x. Or a solitary AKG.
  
 People here regard $50 headphones as premium. You're an eccentric even at that point. Higher than that is looked upon as going into crazy territory. While I certainly don't hold that opinion, I'm very wary of my wallet and my priorities. And many of those mentioned "crazies" also can't support this hobby, and get bank loans to buy audio equipment, which they pay off for years.
  
 So far, I've had enough self-control not to go there (and a good wife to slap me to my senses otherwise).
  
 Having said that, if I ever buy another IEM, it'll probably be some high-end model one day down the line. Or, more likely, the KZ ZSR, if it turns out good.
  
 As for full-sized cans, my ATH-M30 are doing a wonderful job. However, I have fallen in love with the Meze 99 Classics at first sight (since I have no viable way of hearing them here). But I read the reviews, and I adore the company's philosophy and manufacturing practices - no glue, only nuts and bolts, fully serviceable. I've set them as my personal TOTL headphone which I'm slowly working towards.
  
 In the meantime, I'll probably go for upgrading my desktop and portable sources. And by this I mean a FiiO E10K DAC/amp and perhaps their M3 DAP (or something in that price range).
  
 Like I mentioned, I don't want to collect IEMs and/or headphones. What do I have from that? Even now the ATE-S and the ZS2 are lying on the shelf, unused. And probably will remain so. This I can live with, since they both cost me $20. Put to be putting $50, $100, $150 IEMs to collect dust, that I can't forgive myself. For $200 I can buy 15-20 new albums, and I very much prefer expanding my music library than my IEM/headphone exhibit.


----------



## Jimster480

vshaft said:


> I really don't think so. For several reasons, the main, of course, being the available budget. Most monthly salaries in Croatia *do not* support this hobby (or any kind of hobby, for that matter, except maybe origami and gardening, haha). The audiophile community is really, really small - and in its own way, ignorant. The trendy "audiophiles" go for Beats or gaming headsets. The others have their Sennheisers or Sonys. There's nothing else out there. If you scourge the Ebay-like domestic sites, you'll maybe find an occasional ATH-M50x. Or a solitary AKG.
> 
> People here regard $50 headphones as premium. You're an eccentric even at that point. Higher than that is looked upon as going into crazy territory. While I certainly don't hold that opinion, I'm very wary of my wallet and my priorities. And many of those mentioned "crazies" also can't support this hobby, and get bank loans to buy audio equipment, which they pay off for years.
> 
> ...


 

 I completely understand that.
 I have a 1More Triple + Panasonic RP-HD10 and RP-HT360 (from years ago) and RP-TCM125....
 I want an Oppo PM-3 after I get a house and maybe another set later on just to rotate them around.
  
 But overall I just want a few good things I will use day in and day out.
  
 Right now my DAC/Amp is a FiiO K1, I ordered a Schiit Fulla 2 but its so far been a disappointment with popping/cracking sounds while playing music. So I have gone back to the K1 for now.
  
 And while unlike you my income can certainly allow me to spend money on this "hobby", you only keep money if you don't waste it on useless things. Just as you claim, I cannot forgive myself to spend $50-200 on something which will sit on the shelf.
 If something like that would happen it would instantly find its way onto ebay!


----------



## Pradeep A

vshaft said:


> Being on a budget, the Chi-Fi revolution has rekindled a love for music that I had lost - and have even given up on getting back due to my constant disappointment with budget brand names. I really do owe so much to the beloved *Knowledge Zenith* (and this forum and the very informative threads and reviews)
> 
> That said, learning that it is possible to get quality sound without going broke, I admit to getting a bit hooked up on that exciting feeling of new discoveries. My first KZ ATE-S blew me away, then the ZS2, and finally the ZS3 (which I'll love to death probably). But then I got to compiling a list of IEMs I'd still like to try in that price point - there was the Tennmak Pro, and the ZST (since I haven't tried a hybrid), and the Urbanfun, to name a few on that made the top of my wishlist.
> 
> ...


 
 Thinking of picking these up . Do you have the supposedly New PMV A01 or the original ones ? They are listed for as less as 57USD . 
  
 Thanks,
 Pradeep


----------



## crabdog

pradeep a said:


> Thinking of picking these up . Do you have the supposedly New PMV A01 or the original ones ? They are listed for as less as 57USD .
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


 
 Mk II is the new version.


----------



## Pradeep A

crabdog said:


> Mk II is the new version.


 
 Hmm..I am a little confused now because in MK 2 itself , it shows original and new versions in aliexpress .
  
 Original :-
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-PMV-A-01-MK2-Triple-Driver-one-Dynamic-and-dual-BA-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone/32752608224.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.20.rpyqDS&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10000560_10000073_10000561_10000074_10000175_10000507_10000401_10000505_10000068_9999_10000063_10099_10000156_10096_10000569_10000097_10000094_10000090_10000091_10000147_10000144_10084_10000150_10083_10119_10080_10000153_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10000535_10114_10000534_10000089_10000086_10000083_10000135_10000080_10078_10079_10073_10000140_10070_10122_10123_10120_10126_10124_10000546_10065_10068_10000132_10000033_10000030_10000126_10000026_10000129_10000023_10000123_432_10060_10062_10056_10055_10054_302_10059_10000120_10000020_10000117_10000013_10103_10102_10000016_10000114_10000111_10052_10053_10050_10107_10051_10106_10000621_10000384_10000101_10000100_10000579_10000104_10000045_10000578_10000108_10000612_10000613_10000390_10000042_10000592_10000039_10000587_10000036_10000389_10000187-9999_10120,searchweb201603_4,afswitch_1_afChannel,ppcSwitch_5,single_sort_2_default&btsid=88d25e1f-60d4-4f10-abdb-97c7b2d2525f&algo_expid=34691020-9a64-4d63-9d54-f2f5a2147b81-1&algo_pvid=34691020-9a64-4d63-9d54-f2f5a2147b81
  
 New:-
 ----------
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-PMV-A-01-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-Earphones-Fever-HIFI-2-Balanced-Armature/32683588597.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.2.rpyqDS&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10000560_10000073_10000561_10000074_10000175_10000507_10000401_10000505_10000068_9999_10000063_10099_10000156_10096_10000569_10000097_10000094_10000090_10000091_10000147_10000144_10084_10000150_10083_10119_10080_10000153_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10000535_10114_10000534_10000089_10000086_10000083_10000135_10000080_10078_10079_10073_10000140_10070_10122_10123_10120_10126_10124_10000546_10065_10068_10000132_10000033_10000030_10000126_10000026_10000129_10000023_10000123_432_10060_10062_10056_10055_10054_302_10059_10000120_10000020_10000117_10000013_10103_10102_10000016_10000114_10000111_10052_10053_10050_10107_10051_10106_10000621_10000384_10000101_10000100_10000579_10000104_10000045_10000578_10000108_10000612_10000613_10000390_10000042_10000592_10000039_10000587_10000036_10000389_10000187,searchweb201603_4,afswitch_1_afChannel,ppcSwitch_5,single_sort_2_default&btsid=88d25e1f-60d4-4f10-abdb-97c7b2d2525f&algo_expid=805e5ae8-994e-4898-bb67-4a45841611da-0&algo_pvid=805e5ae8-994e-4898-bb67-4a45841611da
  
  
  
 Thanks,
 Pradeep


----------



## VShaft

pradeep a said:


> Thinking of picking these up . Do you have the supposedly New PMV A01 or the original ones ? They are listed for as less as 57USD .
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


 
  
 Yes, the new ones, Mk. II. They retail at about $55-80 on Ali, depending on the seller. And as far as I know, Mk. I has been discontinued and isn't even available any more.
  
 EDIT: I think the "original" in the listing means "not fake", as opposed to meaning "the first model". *This review here* outlines the differences between Mk. I and Mk. II.


----------



## Pradeep A

vshaft said:


> Yes, the new ones, Mk. II. They retail at about $55-80 on Ali, depending on the seller. And as far as I know, Mk. I has been discontinued and isn't even available any more.
> 
> EDIT: I think the "original" in the listing means "not fake", as opposed to meaning "the first model". *This review here* outlines the differences between Mk. I and Mk. II.




Thanks for clarifying ..


----------



## weedophile

Just some quick updates. I think IEM, for its form should have good isolation for me at the very least. I am pretty disappointed by the lack of isolation or a good fit for the Hi905 no matter how good the SQ is. No doubt it is very clear and extremely detailed.

But at home i use my buds which is so much cheaper but way better in terms of SQ. And on commute with the Hi905 it feels like..... what? I can hear the sound of the rails like i am not wearing any earphones. Probably due to myself being pampered by the Tennmak Pro as it gives a really good seal.

On the other hand the HM7 makes it feel silly for the price. A no brainer for me as the sound is crisp, clear with no lack of bass. There are some issues with cable noise but it can be corrected by wearing it over ear.

I hope i can find ways to like the Hi905 but i am out of ideas how i can find a better seal. Am thinking of using blu tack to block the 2 holes on the body. Shall try it again tmr on commute and hopefully i can find some good results with it. Though hopes arent high, i'm not giving up yet!


----------



## rubick

weedophile said:


> Just some quick updates. I think IEM, for its form should have good isolation for me at the very least. I am pretty disappointed by the lack of isolation or a good fit for the Hi905 no matter how good the SQ is. No doubt it is very clear and extremely detailed.
> 
> But at home i use my buds which is so much cheaper but way better in terms of SQ. And on commute with the Hi905 it feels like..... what? I can hear the sound of the rails like i am not wearing any earphones. Probably due to myself being pampered by the Tennmak Pro as it gives a really good seal.
> 
> ...


 
 try with a double or triple flage? or maybe even comply


----------



## weedophile

rubick

Tried comply. No more bi and tri flange tips liao maybe later go see see.

The K3 end game? U using with ur nuts?


----------



## rubick

weedophile said:


> @rubick
> 
> Tried comply. No more bi and tri flange tips liao maybe later go see see.
> 
> The K3 end game? U using with ur nuts?


 
  
 yup, using with my nuts. now letting it burn in. k3 pro should stop me from hunting around for other iems for a little while i guess. just nice is my type of signature.


----------



## weedophile

rubick anw i just went popular and saw them selling UiiSii. No HM7 and Hi905 though. And no bi or tri flange flange tips. Nvm later go home do blu tack mod for med tips see can anot

The K3 not too sensitive for the nut ah?


----------



## rubick

weedophile said:


> @rubick anw i just went popular and saw them selling UiiSii. No HM7 and Hi905 though. And no bi or tri flange flange tips. Nvm later go home do blu tack mod for med tips see can anot
> 
> The K3 not too sensitive for the nut ah?


 
  
 didnt get much of the listen yet as i tried awhile then nut was out of batt. but for that few songs i quite like it.
 sounded gd on my phone.
 think u need to head down to audio shop to see if they have it


----------



## weedophile

rubick too bad they close early. These few days can only go hunt ard this timing coz of work. Nvm shall use the HM7 for the time being lol


----------



## rubick

weedophile said:


> @rubick too bad they close early. These few days can only go hunt ard this timing coz of work. Nvm shall use the HM7 for the time being lol


 
 jaben and stereo close at 9 if i am not wrong.
 still too early for you?


----------



## kousik1946

Anybody bought anything from Aliexpress Store: Shenzhen Hongze Techonology Ltd? If you had please tell me the experience with them? I want to buy something from their store. I appreciate your help.


----------



## crabdog

kousik1946 said:


> Anybody bought anything from Aliexpress Store: Shenzhen Hongze Techonology Ltd? If you had please tell me the experience with them? I want to buy something from their store. I appreciate your help.


 
 link to store?


----------



## kousik1946

crabdog said:


> link to store?


 
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/100486?spm=2114.10010108.0.0.F2RrgZ


----------



## smy1

kousik1946 said:


> Anybody bought anything from Aliexpress Store: Shenzhen Hongze Techonology Ltd? If you had please tell me the experience with them? I want to buy something from their store. I appreciate your help.




I bough my KZ ATE from there when the ate first game out


----------



## kousik1946

smy1 said:


> I bough my KZ ATE from there when the ate first game out


 
 How was your experience? Are they prompt? How long ATE took to reach you?


----------



## weedophile

@rubick
  
 Think tmr and fri cmi. Maybe next week after my paper i go see see. Anw the blu tack works but then it muffles the sound abit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nvm play ard abit first muahahaha


----------



## loomisjohnson

Originally Posted by *VShaft* 


   Being on a budget, the Chi-Fi revolution has rekindled a love for music that I had lost - and have even given up on getting back due to my constant disappointment with budget brand names. I really do owe so much to the beloved *Knowledge Zenith* (and this forum and the very informative threads and reviews)
  
 That said, learning that it is possible to get quality sound without going broke, I admit to getting a bit hooked up on that exciting feeling of new discoveries. My first KZ ATE-S blew me away, then the ZS2, and finally the ZS3 (which I'll love to death probably). But then I got to compiling a list of IEMs I'd still like to try in that price point - there was the Tennmak Pro, and the ZST (since I haven't tried a hybrid), and the Urbanfun, to name a few on that made the top of my wishlist.
  
 I was very soon getting to the threshold of becoming an IEM collector and not a music listener, and since collecting is not what I want at all, I've decided to skip all these and get "one IEM to rule them all" (at a price point where I thought I would still be truly getting a bang for my buck) and now I can declare I'm a very happy user of the *PMV A-01 Mk. II*. I went for the PMV because of user recommendations and the stellar reviews here, and on other sites.
  
 As with any opinion of mine, I must put out a disclaimer: I'm a complete beginner in this, fairly inexperienced. But yeah, I really find the PMV _that_ good. I don't think the bass is too much, or in any way or shape lacking. I did however find them a tad on the bright side, but definitely not in excess. And after some time (physical burn-in, or brain-burn in, or both) they hit an even sweeter spot. They are a sensitive IEM, though, and I suspect that their impedance must be lower than the declared 16 Ohms. I'm totally digging their sound, though. Have been revisiting my music collection, and it's been putting smiles on my face constantly since last week when I got them, and will continue to do so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've also got them from the banned seller on Ali. They shipped it fast, arrived in exactly 15 days to Croatia, so I can't complain at all.
  
 EDIT: I'm still eagerly keeping an eye on KZ ZSR!

  


pradeep a said:


> Thinking of picking these up . Do you have the supposedly New PMV A01 or the original ones ? They are listed for as less as 57USD .
> 
> Thanks,
> Pradeep


 
 i see the pmv for $56 on ali now, which is a heckuva deal. you can find iems in that range with more microdetail, and certainly deeper/tighter bass, but the pmv is a great performer overall--huge stage  and a great match for your mobile phone. very highly recommended.


----------



## Pradeep A

Purchased the PMV A01 MK2 earphones...


----------



## VShaft

loomisjohnson said:


> i see the pmv for $56 on ali now, which is a heckuva deal. *you can find iems in that range with more microdetail, and certainly deeper/tighter bass*, but the pmv is a great performer overall--huge stage  and a great match for your mobile phone. very highly recommended.


 
  
 What??? Now you tell me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just kidding, I'm loving the PMV every time I put them on. But, out of curiosity, which would be those IEMs you speak of?


----------



## Audiolix

Hi guys,
  
 My **** XBA 6-in-1 have finally arrived via MisterTao.
  
 Initial impression is that they are better balanced (less midbass heavy) than the DT2+, with possibly a slightly shut in/squarky mid.  I will let you know how they fair once I've had them running for a while. 
  
 One issue that I've noticed is that one of the MMCX sockets is a very lose connection on all cables I have tried.  Appears that **** are still experiencing some QC problems unfortunately...
  
 Oh, and the '6in1' graphics on one side are particularly naff!


----------



## Niyologist

audiolix said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My **** XBA 6-in-1 have finally arrived via MisterTao.
> 
> ...




I hope the connectors won't be loose on the majority of the sets. I'd like to buy one.


----------



## eaglearrow

Guys, can some one owning the vivo xe800 and the urbanfun's give a small comparo between the two.? Im going for one of these, leaning slightly towards the xe800's due to their GR07 drivers. However, got no idea where they stand against urbanfun. Any insight would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## smy1

kousik1946 said:


> How was your experience? Are they prompt? How long ATE took to reach you?




Usually all my package comes to me in 2 weeks unless something happens (Chinese New Years, holidays)

I think that seller had the cheapest ATE so I bought it and everything went fine.


----------



## smy1

audiolix said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My **** XBA 6-in-1 have finally arrived via MisterTao.
> 
> ...




All it matters is. Are they better then the 4 in 1


----------



## Audiolix

smy1 said:


> All it matters is. Are they better then the 4 in 1


 
 It's a little early to say yet.  They would certainly be better for someone who is treble sensitive. 
  
 The lose MMCX is popping out during listening and certainly wouldn't survive mobile use.  Does anyone here know of any fix for this problem?


----------



## Holypal

audiolix said:


> It's a little early to say yet.  They would certainly be better for someone who is treble sensitive.
> 
> The lose MMCX is popping out during listening and certainly wouldn't survive mobile use.  Does anyone here know of any fix for this problem?


 
  
 It's that loose... This is serious problem.
  
 The **** 4in1 and PT15 I own,  have very tight connection. I have to try hard to pull the cable out.


----------



## loomisjohnson

eaglearrow said:


> Guys, can some one owning the vivo xe800 and the urbanfun's give a small comparo between the two.? Im going for one of these, leaning slightly towards the xe800's due to their GR07 drivers. However, got no idea where they stand against urbanfun. Any insight would be helpful. Thanks.


 

 the vivo is significantly brighter, with less midbass presence and a slightly thinner note presentation. the urbanfun has a wider stage, more lowend oomph and a more neutral tuning; its high end is not quite as detailed as the vivo but still well extended and very clean. i slightly prefer the urbanfun, which sounds better for heavier fare, but the vivo is nonetheless very refined and extremely good for less bass-oriented fare.


----------



## smy1

loomisjohnson said:


> the vivo is significantly brighter, with less midbass presence and a slightly thinner note presentation. the urbanfun has a wider stage, more lowend oomph and a more neutral tuning; its high end is not quite as detailed as the vivo but still well extended and very clean. i slightly prefer the urbanfun, which sounds better for heavier fare, but the vivo is nonetheless very refined and extremely good for less bass-oriented fare.




Which tip gives more isolation on the vivo?


----------



## loomisjohnson

vshaft said:


> What??? Now you tell me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i got the pmv at the same time as the moni one, which is incredibly detailed/resolving; the fidue a73 and tk12 certainly have more, tighter bass  (for that matter, so does the otherwise inferior lz a2s). none of which means the aforesaid are better than the pmv, which i think is greater than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Skullophile

http://penonaudio.com/Kinera-Bd005%20?search=Kinera

Kinera 1 + 1 for 29 buckaneers with MMCX
Anyone tried these or are they new?


----------



## JazzVinyl

MEMT X5 vs Tennmak Cello...

I think the Cello's better suite me, But its a close race,

Cello has a more detailed and involving soundstage and are a little better at the 'all important' midrange, where many instruments live.

MEMT X5 are quite remarkable for their low low price! A close second!


Cheers!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

jazzvinyl said:


> MEMT X5 are quite remarkable for their low low price! A close second!


 
 I wouldn't say the X5's have a low price, they are $20 US (137.584 Chinese Yuan) after all. That's not really cheap.


----------



## JazzVinyl

laughmoredaily said:


> I wouldn't say the X5's have a low price, they are $20 US (137.584 Chinese Yuan) after all. That's not really cheap.




The Cello was $50.00 or 2.5x the price of the MEMT X5...


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

jazzvinyl said:


> The Cello was $50.00 or 2.5x the price of the MEMT X5...


 
 I know. I guess it all comes down to, in terms of sound quality, how close is the X5 to the Cello, 90%? Or...? Could someone live without the Cello and just use X5?


----------



## groucho69

skullophile said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Kinera-Bd005%20?search=Kinera
> 
> Kinera 1 + 1 for 29 buckaneers with MMCX
> Anyone tried these or are they new?


 
 That looks very tempting doesn't it?


----------



## DBaldock9

audiolix said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My **** XBA 6-in-1 have finally arrived via MisterTao.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I found that the MMCX connector for the left **** DT2 IE800 v2 Earphones that I ordered last Fall, has a rather loose fit on my cables.  I've looked at them using a magnifying lens, and can't see any obvious differences between the left and right connectors.  Probably just manufacturing variations at the vendor that **** buys from.


----------



## groucho69

dbaldock9 said:


> I found that the MMCX connector for the left **** DT2 IE800 v2 Earphones that I ordered last Fall, has a rather loose fit on my cables.  I've looked at them using a magnifying lens, and can't see any obvious differences between the left and right connectors.  Probably just manufacturing variations at the vendor that **** buys from.


 
 Likely. But that is unacceptable variance.


----------



## JazzVinyl

laughmoredaily said:


> I know. I guess it all comes down to, in terms of sound quality, how close is the X5 to the Cello, 90%? Or...? Could someone live without the Cello and just use X5?




I prefer the Cello, but I am a big fan of sound stage presentation, which is where the Cello beats X5 (for me).

I really like the X5 and am amazed at how much you get for the price paid. They are a bargain. Love the small size too. The X5 cord feels rather cheap, the only down side.

Cheers...


----------



## smy1

How does the urbanfun compare to the ex800 and 4 in 1


----------



## snip3r77

jazzvinyl said:


> MEMT X5 vs Tennmak Cello...
> 
> I think the Cello's better suite me, But its a close race,
> 
> ...




Sub bass and mid bass which is better ? Which sounds thicker ? Thanks


----------



## JacKallen

snip3r77 said:


> Sub bass and mid bass which is better ? Which sounds thicker ? Thanks



 


I can't say anything about the Cello, but I would advise you to buy the Sendiy M2, rather than the X5. They sound much more natural, but trust me, the Sendiy has lots of bass too.


----------



## Vidal

jackallen said:


> I can't say anything about the Cello, but I would advise you to buy the Sendiy M2, rather than the X5. They sound much more natural, but trust me, the Sendiy has lots of bass too.


 
  
 Aren't the Sendiy M2 just a rebranded version of the Winintone RG-EB601?
  
 There's a lot of similarities between Sendiy earphones and other earphone models: -
  
 Sendiy M1221 > Magaosi K1
 Sendiy M2 > Winintone RG-EB601
 Sendiy M1 > MSUR C210
  
 Drivers/tuning could be different I guess but quite a coincidence that all Sendiy models have the same appearance as other earphones.


----------



## JacKallen

vidal said:


> Aren't the Sendiy M2 just a rebranded version of the Winintone RG-EB601?
> 
> There's a lot of similarities between Sendiy earphones and other earphone models: -
> 
> ...




Well I don't know. Never tried the winintone. But I have tried the sendiy M2, and I find them very good for the price.

You have to consider that the shells might be made by third party companies, and only the drivers/tuning customized by brands like Sendiy or Winintone. That would also explain how Easy could make a replica as quickly as they did.


----------



## 1clearhead

For those that like soundstage plus --> frontal/head stage as well, this is where the X5's are hard to beat and exceed at best!
  
 ....I have the SENDIY M2 and UiiSii HM7 and they all are "top-tier" and have there own unique sound signatures and qualities, as well.


----------



## 1clearhead

jackallen said:


> Well I don't know. Never tried the winintone. But I have tried the sendiy M2, and I find them very good for the price.
> 
> *You have to consider that the shells might be made by third party companies, and only the drivers/tuning customized by brands like Sendiy or Winintone. That would also explain how Easy could make a replica as quickly as they did.*


 

 Yup! ....this is so true!
  
 That's why I would never say "one is the same as the other". You'll know who provides the better drivers and better quality by what they put inside and the better sound structure outside. .....even the wires provided from another third party (e...z M2) was cheaply made when compared to the SENDIY M2.


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> For those that like soundstage plus --> frontal/head stage as well, this is where the X5's are hard to beat and exceed at best!
> 
> ....I have the SENDIY M2 and UiiSii HM7 and they all are "top-tier" and have there own unique sound signatures and qualities, as well.




My X5 is on the way from Taobao. I hope it's a fun IEM.


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> My X5 is on the way from Taobao. I hope it's a fun IEM.


 
 Great!


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> Yup! ....this is so true!
> 
> That's why I would never say "one is the same as the other". You'll know who provides the better drivers and better quality by what they put inside and the better sound structure outside. .....even the wires provided from another third party (e...z M2) was cheaply made when compared to the SENDIY M2.


 
  
 I have the Winintone, the sound is exceptional for the price, the price being now a third of the Sendiy M2s and available via Amazon Prime.
  
 http://amzn.eu/0rkE0AR
  
 I spoke to the 'other seller' when I bought a some M1's as I wanted some more. I was told that Sendiy were a untrustworthy company and that because of that he wouldn't sell any more of their earphones. I did ask why he/she felt that way but they never gave anymore info but they were furious with Sendiy.
  
 BTW, did anyone who owned a Magaosi K1 ever buy a Sendiy M1221 to compare?


----------



## 1clearhead

vidal said:


> I have the Winintone, the sound is exceptional for the price, the price being now a third of the Sendiy M2s and available via Amazon Prime.
> 
> http://amzn.eu/0rkE0AR
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well? Good luck to both companies fussing about each other. I'm not familiar with Winintone and I don't follow he says, or they say talk about each other.....all I know is that there are good reviews in China and Japan about SENDIY's product, that's for sure. And, he offers a lot more in his package.
  
 ....I personally think, hearing is believing. I don't follow what sellers usually say about each other.


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> Well? Good luck to both companies fussing about each other. I'm not familiar with Winintone and I don't follow he says, or they say talk about each other.....all I know is that there are good reviews in China and Japan about SENDIY's product, that's for sure. And, he offers a lot more in his package.
> 
> ....I personally think, hearing is believing. I don't follow what sellers usually say about each other.


 
  
 Purely supposition, but I think the banned seller found out the Sendiy M2's, which he was selling, were just Winintones with a bigger price tag. He fell out with Sendiy over it and decided have the design copied but wasn't it a good replica.
  
 Personally I think Sendiy just rebrand other manufacturers earphones as their own.


----------



## weedophile

Ok, i tried to blu tac the Hi905 to greatness and its almost there. The hole at the back of the body is pretty much a dummy, so it doesnt serve much purpose i guess. Blocked the other hole and better isolation is achieved, with minimal impact to the SQ but with a less airy sound.

For me the isolation is so much better now and i am enjoying it (tho i look like an idiot this morning trying to stick and remove blu tac on it lol).


----------



## Orackle

Hello, haven't been there for a while (since my 4in1 arrived ). Looking for something over the ear with a detachable cable. I've heard that KZ ZST became better in new revisions (also is there any difference between *regular* and *PRO* version?). Also looking at **** UEs. Open for any suggestions


----------



## Vidal

I got my batch of Memt X3s in today, no quality issues and they look great. If anyone has problems with VE Monks etc. being too large these might be ideal.
  
 Will post up sound thoughts later but initial impressions are rather good.....


----------



## Shinry

The HI-705 arrived so I'll be trying to describe my first impressions.
  
 I've got to say I'm impressed by the packaging, a large doublesided box (the items were easily falling out due to this) including a booklet, a small transporting pouch, some spare tips and the headphones themself.
  
 Comfortwise, I feel a bit stupid about having expected a great fit. It's difficult to get a decent fit because you can't just press on the pointy end to ajust it and the flanks are really smooth. Good for looks, bad for the handling. Maybe the wings on the tips are not solely for design but for the handling.
 Using the stressrelief of the cable is a bad idea either because it's glued on and making noises when slight pressure is put onto it. This also makes me believe that they won't last very long, they just seem so fragile...
  
 For the sound:
 The soundstage is really narrow. Everything seems to happen between your ears.
  
 They definitelly have a V-Shape in soundsignature.
 I first had no clue what it is, that bugs me about them (As a non-audiophile with not that much of expertise in describing flaws)
 Bass is punchy and not boomy at all, for me it really delivers in this aspect.
 The highs are surprisingly clear, I love bright headphones and this gets delivered pretty easy. They seem to be equally bright to ZST.
 Then I realized what's wrong. It seems like the mids are completelly missing. The music feels lifeless with those headphones, not really enjoyable. Artificial at best.
  
 Also they are less sensitive than most headphones I've got, my smartphone needs to be set 2-3 soundlevel higher than usual.
  
 My conclusion:
 There are way better alternatives in the 12-17 range. Those headphones are ok, but nothing one would be craving for.
  
  
 Btw. a few songs that were used:
 Tiesto - Secrets
 Rondo Veneziano - Musica.. Fantasia
 Olly Hence - The Tramp (If a heaphone of yours is bright and has problems with sharp sounds, you will definitelly understand, why this i's one of my standard testtracks)
 Marcus Werner - The Captains Dance (One of my all time favourite orchestral songs)


----------



## audio123

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/692833600/jaap-the-next-generation-of-truly-wireless-earphon/description
  
 wireless iem


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> I have the Winintone, the sound is exceptional for the price, the price being now a third of the Sendiy M2s and available via Amazon Prime.
> 
> http://amzn.eu/0rkE0AR
> 
> ...




Why the link!!!!

One pair on the way to me tomorrow now.

You made that far too easy.


----------



## groucho69

audio123 said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/692833600/jaap-the-next-generation-of-truly-wireless-earphon/description
> 
> wireless iem


 
 Damn those are ugly


----------



## audio123

groucho69 said:


> Damn those are ugly


i think they look great


----------



## B9Scrambler

Has anyone tried these? I've got a pair on the way but they're not going to arrive anytime soon.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Earphone-Earphones-QKZ-DM10-CNC-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphone-fone-de-ouvido-Metal-DJ-MP3-Headset/32792487647.html
  

 Metals housings, big 12mm metal-composite diaphragms, good cable (based on W1 Pro experiences). Design is similar to the Mixcder ANC-G5 which I found exceptionally comfortable. Seems promising to me.


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> Why the link!!!!


 
  
 The 'other seller' I was referring to is the banned seller on here. No connection to the link I posted.
  
 I mentioned him in relation to his falling out with Sendiy and the copy M2 he sourced.


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> The 'other seller' I was referring to is the banned seller on here. No connection to the link I posted.
> 
> I mentioned him in relation to his falling out with Sendiy and the copy M2 he sourced.




I was just commenting on how easy you made that purchase for me.

I am weak!


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> I was just commenting on how easy you made that purchase for me.
> 
> I am weak!


 
  
 Ah, got ya. Amazon Prime is far too easy, near instant fix as well compared to Aliexpress.
  
 Will be good to see what you think of them, I don't feel so cautious recommending earphones on Amazon as you can always send them back. There is 3 filters, black, silver and gold.
  
 Silver is bassy
 Gold is more balanced - my favourite
 Black - this one kills all low end, not really sure what the point of this one is


----------



## groucho69

audio123 said:


> i think they look great


 
 ugly is a positive response from me


----------



## AudioNewbi3

Hey guys, may I kindly have the link to another thread which talks just specifically about Chinese/Asian on and over ear headphones?

 Or am I just tripping thinking that there was such a thread in the firs place?

 Thank-you


----------



## flamesofarctica

audionewbi3 said:


> Hey guys, may I kindly have the link to another thread which talks just specifically about Chinese/Asian on and over ear headphones?
> 
> 
> Or am I just tripping thinking that there was such a thread in the firs place?
> ...




http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones


----------



## BramblexD

My friend ordered the Senzer H1 off amazon with prime shipping. I tested it out and it doesn't match other reviews at all. Close to non existent bass. Should I try different tips, refund or replace?


----------



## crabdog

bramblexd said:


> My friend ordered the Senzer H1 off amazon with prime shipping. I tested it out and it doesn't match other reviews at all. Close to non existent bass. Should I try different tips, refund or replace?


 
 Try different/larger tips. Sounds like you're not getting a proper seal. No seal = no bass.


----------



## weedophile

BramblexD
That's pretty much the signature iirc. Bright with shallow bass quantity. Too bad i dont have it with me right now otherwise i will give it another listen


----------



## Vidal

Here's my take on the UiiSii Hi-905.
  
 Well made earphones with attractive appearance.
 Incredibly awkward fit, makes it difficult to wear them down. Basically they're too large.
 The sound is devoid of bass so this makes you think you still have a fitting problem. I didn't my ears are actually sore from being bent out of shape checking this.
 The lack of bass means they're not suited to most genres but they might work with classical I guess.
 The soundstage is actually average but there seems to be some resonance/reverb going on in the mids making them them feel larger.
  
 Overall I don't rate these at all.


----------



## Vidal

weedophile said:


> @BramblexD
> That's pretty much the signature iirc. Bright with shallow bass quantity. Too bad i dont have it with me right now otherwise i will give it another listen


 
  
 Senzer H1 have plenty of bass, you don't have a proper seal or the ones you have are defective.
  
 I'm listening to my pair right now to confirm.


----------



## Ofir

Hi headfi'ers it's been months since the last time I was here and definitely am not familiar with all the latest findings. I need a new pair of in ears to replace my Fidue A73. I'm looking for something a little warmer more like the Havi B3 I had before the Fidue. I truly miss the clarity of the Havi. What are some of the best overall IEM's I can get for 50-100$?


----------



## weedophile

vidal said:


> Senzer H1 have plenty of bass, you don't have a proper seal or the ones you have are defective.
> 
> I'm listening to my pair right now to confirm.




Hmm my memory was that it was really bright. Shall give it a listen when i get home lol. Been awhile since i listened to it.

And yea the Hi905 has its drawback on the bass quantity, compensated by the extreme clearness and details. And the fit is a real pain in the ass, and the added isolation problem. How do u rate it against the G3 btw?


----------



## Vidal

weedophile said:


> Hmm my memory was that it was really bright. Shall give it a listen when i get home lol. Been awhile since i listened to it.
> 
> And yea the Hi905 has its drawback on the bass quantity, compensated by the extreme clearness and details. And the fit is a real pain in the ass, and the added isolation problem. How do u rate it against the G3 btw?


 
  
 Re: Hi-905
 I didn't think much of the clarity and detail, it's OK.
  
 For clarity and detail you need to try the Ty Hi-Z G3 make the Hi-905 feel like you're listening to them through a sock.


----------



## weedophile

vidal said:


> Re: Hi-905
> I didn't think much of the clarity and detail, it's OK.
> 
> For clarity and detail you need to try the Ty Hi-Z G3 make the Hi-905 feel like you're listening to them through a sock.




Did thought of getting it after reading ur reviews but its abit pricey which i decided otherwise. Shall put it in my cart first lol


----------



## Shinry

vidal said:


> Here's my take on the UiiSii Hi-905.
> 
> Well made earphones with attractive appearance.
> Incredibly awkward fit, makes it difficult to wear them down. Basically they're too large.
> ...


 
 So the 905 and 705 seem to be two sides of a coin


----------



## B9Scrambler

​  ​ The SOMiC V4 needs more love around here. Such a good sounding earphone. The 18 core, silver-plated cable doesn't hurt either


----------



## Holypal

b9scrambler said:


> ​  ​ The SOMiC V4 needs more love around here. Such a good sounding earphone. The 18 core, silver-plated cable doesn't hurt either


 
  
 Nice cable.


----------



## AudioNewbi3

flamesofarctica said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones


 
 Thank!


----------



## B9Scrambler

holypal said:


> Nice cable.


 
  
 Agreed. Microphonics are low, it's pretty flexible, and memory is pretty minimal for a cable of this style. Strain relief could be better though. Overall a very nice cable on something in this price range.


----------



## robervaul

GR07 MMCX ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-VSONIC-NEW-GR07-BASS-CLASSIC-Interchangeable-cable-High-Dynamic-Noise-Isolation-Earphones/32797039792.html


----------



## crabdog

Anyone ordered the XDuoo earphone yet?
  

  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-Newest-xDuoo-EP1-Stereo-In-Ear-Earphone-10mm-Dynamic-Unit-HIFI-Bass-Headset-3-5mm/119089_32795053657.html


----------



## vapman

Let's hope it has great bass =)


----------



## Holypal

crabdog said:


> Anyone ordered the XDuoo earphone yet?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-Newest-xDuoo-EP1-Stereo-In-Ear-Earphone-10mm-Dynamic-Unit-HIFI-Bass-Headset-3-5mm/119089_32795053657.html


 
  
  
 They should focus on DAPs and AMPs.


----------



## smy1

robervaul said:


> GR07 MMCX ? :eek:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-VSONIC-NEW-GR07-BASS-CLASSIC-Interchangeable-cable-High-Dynamic-Noise-Isolation-Earphones/32797039792.html




No point of buying the gr07 if we got the vivo ex800


----------



## mochill

The gr07 is a better one and the gr07x is the best one so far


----------



## Roen

GR07x vs. XE800?


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> ​  ​ The SOMiC V4 needs more love around here. Such a good sounding earphone. The 18 core, silver-plated cable doesn't hurt either


 

 Do they come with the double-flange silicone tips?.....That's pretty cool if they do.


----------



## eaglearrow

mochill said:


> The gr07 is a better one and the gr07x is the best one so far


 

 & GR07BE = EPIC.  *drops mic*


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> Do they come with the double-flange silicone tips?.....That's pretty cool if they do.


 
  
 That's all they come with actually; 4 pairs in s/m(x2)/l. No single flange. That's one of my few complaints, and a minor one at that since I have a billion extra tips. Others may not be so well-prepared, however.


----------



## Mus1c

Uiishii hm8 anybody have try it?


----------



## mochill

eaglearrow said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > The gr07 is a better one and the gr07x is the best one so far
> ...


it was epic until the 07x came out


----------



## smy1

mochill said:


> it was epic until the 07x came out




Just get the sirus and you will never need to spend any money on chi fi.


----------



## MuZo2

smy1 said:


> Just get the sirus and you will never need to spend any money on chi fi.


 

 Its mochilll sentence right?
 He was the first one to have it.


----------



## smy1

muzo2 said:


> Its mochilll sentence right?
> 
> He was the first one to have it.




I don't know but I was going to buy it from him but I didn't have the money.


----------



## B9Scrambler

smy1 said:


> Just get the sirus and you will never need to spend any money on chi fi.


 
  
 Won't need to, but you might still want to


----------



## mochill

smy1 said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > it was epic until the 07x came out
> ...


Sirius isn't up to par


----------



## mochill

I sold the Sirius , had peaks, was to big, Miss were epic, bass was big.


----------



## Mozu

mochill said:


> it was epic until the 07x came out


 

 Can confirm. 07X single-ended is fantastic, while balanced is superlative.


----------



## Gonomon

I don't know if i should post this here or not but, here it goes.
 I have a sennheiser momentum in ear headphones and i want to change its tips (since they dont fit well to my right ear).
 So thing i want to ask is, are there any high qualitied foam tips on aliexpress that i can use with my sennheisers?
 Thanks.


----------



## Vidal

gonomon said:


> I don't know if i should post this here or not but, here it goes.
> I have a sennheiser momentum in ear headphones and i want to change its tips (since they dont fit well to my right ear).
> So thing i want to ask is, are there any high qualitied foam tips on aliexpress that i can use with my sennheisers?
> Thanks.


 
  
 Not really, the Ali ones tend to last a lot less than the Comply ones. I've gone back to Comply as they're much more durable


----------



## Roen

Comply is durable?????? Damn.

Shure has been the king of durability. Comply.....not so much.


----------



## jwong

The Uiisii Hi905 didn't work for me either. I did manage to get a good fit once with some spinfit tips and the bass improved, but the next time I tried it I couldn't duplicate it. Too fiddly for me, so I threw them on the for sale forum for cheap in case someone else wants to try. 
  
 I also got the Somic V4 and the Memt X5. I like both of these. The Somic is a little more balanced than the Memt with a cool cable, but I'm not a fan of the plastic body and how much it sticks out. The Memt is more bassy, but very nice and the fit is great. None of these have any burn-in yet, just initial impressions.


----------



## weedophile

jwong vidal
I guess the common consensus is that the fit problem is a huge issue. Tho i managed to get a better seal with blu tac, there is still something lacking in terms of isolation. Additionally the bass presence is pretty meh.

No doubt the clarity and details imo is probably up there in my list (and that's among what i have), but the isolation puts them at the class in between an IEM and an earbud. With blu tac, it solved the issue but not completely as the weird design makes it hard to get a real good seal. Also the cable noise issue where if u want to wear it over ear, u have to switch the left and right earpiece and the channel will screw the whole music presentation lol.

So it makes the Hi905 in an awkward position whereby other IEMs can be used outdoors with better isolation and SQ and a indoor an US$3.21 earbud can top its performance.

I was blindsided by the price initially and wanted to give it another opportunity but after all the issues, i guess i will just stick back my Tennmak Pro and probably write this off as an experience. Tho i must add if the SQ can be replicated with a better seal, it will probably be at the top of my list, just too bad.....


----------



## notamethlab

roen said:


> Comply is durable?????? Damn.
> 
> Shure has been the king of durability. Comply.....not so much.




He's comparing Comply to the Ali foams. In this cas yes, comply is durable.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jwong said:


> The Uiisii Hi905 didn't work for me either. I did manage to get a good fit once with some spinfit tips and the bass improved, but the next time I tried it I couldn't duplicate it. Too fiddly for me, so I threw them on the for sale forum for cheap in case someone else wants to try.
> 
> I also got the Somic V4 and the Memt X5. I like both of these. The Somic is a little more balanced than the Memt with a cool cable, but I'm not a fan of the plastic body and how much it sticks out. The Memt is more bassy, but very nice and the fit is great. None of these have any burn-in yet, just initial impressions.


 
  
 Try wearing the Somic V4 around ear. Seems like a weird thing to do with such an oddly shaped, somewhat bulky earphone, but it ends up sitting pretty much flush with your ear. It's one of my most low profile earphones worn that way, and one of the few I can wear under a toque. That statement stands even when comparing them to stuff like the VSD2, VSD3, ADV. Model 3, and others that are designed to be low profile.


----------



## paomde

i'm just now listening (withou burn-in) to the bundled benjie x1 earbuds. i haven't used earbuds since i was maybe 10, but this is quite good.

^as i was typing the above, i was listening to disturbed live at red rocks: great humpy bass; good soundstage when i press down; but instrument separation and details were a bit of a let down (the distortion was too recessed).

listening to adele's 21 now. 1st thing i noticed is that adele's voice is veiled and and the piano and cymbals are very recessed.

however, when played a bit of bigbang and epik high (kpop/hiphop), they sounded great, tho now that i think back on it, the guitars were a bit recessed and vocals a bit veiled


----------



## Vidal

roen said:


> Comply is durable?????? Damn.
> 
> Shure has been the king of durability. Comply.....not so much.


 
  
 The Shure 'Olives' are more like the KZ style foams, I haven't used the Shure ones but the KZ don't work that well as they're missing the centre sleeve


----------



## aaDee

jwong said:


> I also got the Somic V4 and the Memt X5. I like both of these. The Somic is a little more balanced than the Memt with a cool cable, but I'm not a fan of the plastic body and how much it sticks out. The Memt is more bassy, but very nice and the fit is great. None of these have any burn-in yet, just initial impressions.


 
 Need more comparisons on how they sound. Also it would be great if you mention what source you are using.


----------



## Mus1c

How the senzer h1 sound like?.


----------



## theredhood

Can someone compare the MEMT X5 treble with the kz ed9? I have the ed9 and it gets too sibilant for me with some music.


----------



## jwong

b9scrambler said:


> Try wearing the Somic V4 around ear. Seems like a weird thing to do with such an oddly shaped, somewhat bulky earphone, but it ends up sitting pretty much flush with your ear. It's one of my most low profile earphones worn that way, and one of the few I can wear under a toque. That statement stands even when comparing them to stuff like the VSD2, VSD3, ADV. Model 3, and others that are designed to be low profile.


 
  
 That does work better for sure. I still think they're an odd body shape, but not so bad over ear.


----------



## jwong

aadee said:


> Need more comparisons on how they sound. Also it would be great if you mention what source you are using.


 
  
 I'm not an expert reviewer, particularly of IEMs which aren't my usual thing (over ear headphones are my typical daily use items).
  
 But I find both the X5 and Somic V4 to have a similar amount of detail (good), a similar soundstage (adequate), not much airiness to either one. Both are solid and surprisingly good performers for inexpensive IEMs. I'd be perfectly happy using either.
  
 The biggest difference is the exaggerated but pleasing bass on the X5. The V4 is not bass shy to be sure, but it's closer to a neutral signature to my ear. Preference will be to taste mostly. I do prefer the smaller metal body of the X5 for sure.
  
 I've been listening mostly through my Fulla2 with stock tips, and a little from my Moto Z.


----------



## thejoker13

peter123 said:


> I've got this one and it works great very stable connection :
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/MMCX-Bluetooth-Earphone-Cable?search=Bluetooth
> 
> They've got a store on AE as well so maybe you can find it there.....


l just picked this up this week as well. Can you give me any pointers on how to connect it? It didn't come with any directions and I'm unable to get it to pair to any of my Bluetooth devices. T.I.A


----------



## aaDee

jwong said:


> I'm not an expert reviewer, particularly of IEMs which aren't my usual thing (over ear headphones are my typical daily use items).
> 
> But I find both the X5 and Somic V4 to have a similar amount of detail (good), a similar soundstage (adequate), not much airiness to either one. Both are solid and surprisingly good performers for inexpensive IEMs. I'd be perfectly happy using either.
> 
> ...


 thanks jwong. That's certainly helpful. Have ordered MEMT X5 and will be using with XDuoo X10. Hopefully neutralness of x10 and fuller sounding x5 will be a good synergy.


----------



## waspa

Hi to all.Please take me an advise for china dac,or dac/amp for 50~70$.Thanks


----------



## wgrish7

Are there any neutral/mid-forward iem's for around $20?


----------



## Vidal

wgrish7 said:


> Are there any neutral/mid-forward iem's for around $20?


 
  
 Vivo XE800 or QKZ DM200


----------



## yangian

waspa said:


> Hi to all.Please take me an advise for china dac,or dac/amp for 50~70$.Thanks



FX DAC x6


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Anybody would be able to confirm that the Magaosi K3 PRO version is coming with 2 extra pairs of filters (3 pairs all together) and 2 cables?
Mine came with one pair (silver) of extra filters and only one cable - but everything was in a retail box.
Thanks,
.


----------



## crabdog

oopswrongplanet said:


> Anybody would be able to confirm that the Magaosi K3 PRO version is coming with 2 extra pairs of filters (3 pairs all together) and 2 cables?
> Mine came with one pair (silver) of extra filters and only one cable - but everything was in a retail box.
> Thanks,
> .


 
 This is what it says on the Penon AliExpress store (note I don't have the K3 myself):
  
*Package*

 K3Pro
Carry bag
MMCX cable(L-shaped plug)
MMCX cable (straight plug)
filter（silver/gray）
Silicone eartips（L//S）
Foam eartips（L//S）


----------



## Shrubber

I've bought a few IEMs now, I wouldn't describe myself as a connoisseur by any sense of the word, but I am absolutely in love with my Joyeroom E107s that someone recommended for their small and unassuming profile (both in appearance and functionality). They're decent isolators and I've had no issues with build quality. They're also really cheap!
  
 I did buy a pair of Dunu DN-1000s as well: whilst they sounded notably better (I do like the v-shaped signature) and they were very decent, unfortunately within two months the right side has stopped working properly, hence I'm returning them. They were also quite heavy and notable whilst in your ears. Greatly satisfying IEMs in terms of SQ for the duration that they worked, but I've established that I needn't spend that much for something that will fit my needs, especially due to really feeling it with extended periods of wear.
  
 The Tennmak Pros I also had were lacking in build quality and have fallen apart fairly rapidly, plus I prefer the straight-down profile. A pause button is preferable but not essential. Those Joyeroom's were certainly the best purchase thus far (in terms of being economical) and I'm probably going to buy another pair for the sake of it. They're great for working with!
  
  
 However, I'm curious if there's anything comparable with a little more power, as I believe the drivers are only 6mm. Ramping up the volume on my i6S can cause a little distortion/harshness (though it's pretty much fine). Is there anything with similar isolating qualities and lightness (they fit very snug in your ears which is great for sleeping as well) whilst also being cheap (the Joyeroom's were very cheap @ £8-9ish). I don't mind paying a bit more (up to £20ish give or take) as long as they have similar qualities (but with a little more power and depth).
  
 Is there anything out there that fits that criteria? The E107s sound signature is more than fine for my tastes: I do primarily listen to electronic genres but wouldn't want a 'bass-head' head-phone per se, just something that is preferably slightly/or v-shaped. I like the sound signature of the E107s (my ears are more than happy with them) but at the same time if there's something with a little bit more oomph then do tell!
  

 EDIT: 
  
 I'm considering the Joyroom JR-E109, audiobudget rates them highly (even more so than the E107s), but there's not many reviews on them.
  
  
 Any recommendations? Cheers all.


----------



## crabdog

shrubber said:


> I've bought a few IEMs now, I wouldn't describe myself as a connoisseur by any sense of the word, but I am absolutely in love with my Joyeroom E107s that someone recommended for their small and unassuming profile (both in appearance and functionality). They're decent isolators and I've had no issues with build quality. They're also really cheap!
> 
> I did buy a pair of Dunu DN-1000s as well: whilst they sounded notably better (I do like the v-shaped signature) and they were very decent, unfortunately within two months the right side has stopped working properly, hence I'm returning them. They were also quite heavy and notable whilst in your ears. Greatly satisfying IEMs in terms of SQ for the duration that they worked, but I've established that I needn't spend that much for something that will fit my needs, especially due to really feeling it with extended periods of wear.
> 
> ...



Maybe the MEMT X5


----------



## guliver

Magaosi K3 PRO Japanese review Interestingly Enough it is being compared with the HD6XX series
  
 translated with google
  
 https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://platinum-gadgets.net/2017/02/23/codio-hlsx-magaosi-k3/&prev=search


----------



## nplateau

Does anyone have any experience with the Swing EC1?  Spec-wise it seems really interesting as a dual BA single DD hybrid that's in the $30 range.  I'm quite tempted to make the plunge but would love to hear from anyone who has tried them out.


----------



## 1clearhead

shrubber said:


> I've bought a few IEMs now, I wouldn't describe myself as a connoisseur by any sense of the word, but I am absolutely in love with my Joyeroom E107s that someone recommended for their small and unassuming profile (both in appearance and functionality). They're decent isolators and I've had no issues with build quality. They're also really cheap!
> 
> I did buy a pair of Dunu DN-1000s as well: whilst they sounded notably better (I do like the v-shaped signature) and they were very decent, unfortunately within two months the right side has stopped working properly, hence I'm returning them. They were also quite heavy and notable whilst in your ears. Greatly satisfying IEMs in terms of SQ for the duration that they worked, but I've established that I needn't spend that much for something that will fit my needs, especially due to really feeling it with extended periods of wear.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yup! More than a year ago, I brought the Joyroom JR-E107 to this forum and now "the more talked about" MEMT X5. And I can tell you that the X5 just "out-performs" the E107's in soundstage, head stage, construction and even more power!
  
 ....it's a no brainer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


crabdog said:


> Maybe the MEMT X5


 
  
 +1 ....I second that!


----------



## peter123

nplateau said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Swing EC1?  Spec-wise it seems really interesting as a dual BA single DD hybrid that's in the $30 range.  I'm quite tempted to make the plunge but would love to hear from anyone who has tried them out.




Yes I've got them and I'm very impressed with them. Haven't listened to them for a while due to some personal issues (fire in our house) but they certainly punch way above their price. I'm hoping to do a full review of them eventually but it's still a while until we can take full possession of our house and I can get access to all of my gear again.


----------



## DikZak

After an period of testing various IEMS like:

KZ ZST
Vivo XE800
Senzer H1
KZ ATR

Now that I know a bit better what I want in terms of sound signature, I would like some recommendation.


I really like the vivo xe800 but I find it a bit lacking in the lower end but love it's clarity. Also the fit is very comfortable, but I turn on bass booster on my iPhone to compensate for the low end.

KZ ZST, while I like it's clarity I didn't like it's spike somewhere in the higher region. Also I found that they sound duller on my Nokia N900 than my iPhone. Guess my Nokia can't drive them properly. 

Senzer H1; love it's clarity and great sounding sound but I find the bass a bit too much, a bit.

ATR, while great for the value I particulary found it lacking in the higher-end.

Generally, I'm looking for a mix between the vivo xe-800 and Senzer H1.
I like bit forward vocals with decent bass and clarity in the high's, but not like the ZST. Some say the H1 is also a bit hot on the high's, I didn't hear it. Yeah only when A-B'ing with other IEM's. 
Basically a vivo xe800 with a bit more body to the bass, but not too much. 

I prefer small housing's like the vivo and senzer. With the ZST and ATR I find myself pushing them in my ears multiple times when travelling by train.

Myself found the einsear T2, boarsemann cx98. Do you think they tick my boxes?


----------



## crabdog

dikzak said:


> After an period of testing various IEMS like:
> 
> KZ ZST
> Vivo XE800
> ...


 
 Take a look at the Brainwavz B100.


----------



## loomisjohnson

dikzak said:


> After an period of testing various IEMS like:
> 
> KZ ZST
> Vivo XE800
> ...


the einsear would be a good choice also the musicMaker tw1. For a real bargain, the kz hds3 is a ton of fun in a very small form


----------



## 1clearhead

dikzak said:


> After an period of testing various IEMS like:
> 
> KZ ZST
> Vivo XE800
> ...


 

 I can never say enough on the MEMT X5 with it's medium silicone double-flanges for great balance. Or, your option of switching to aftermarket single-flanges for a more robust sounding experience. They can be easily driven by most units and are excellent sounding for 6mm drivers.


----------



## Vidal

dikzak said:


> After an period of testing various IEMS like:
> 
> KZ ZST
> Vivo XE800
> ...


 
  
  
 Agree with the Einsear and Boarseman suggestion and don't rule out the KR49 Boarsemans. I would have suggested the Mannhas C190 and E170 but can't seem to find them on Ali anymore.
  
 Other options could be the LZ Z03A or Urbanfun Hybrids


----------



## nplateau

peter123 said:


> Yes I've got them and I'm very impressed with them. Haven't listened to them for a while due to some personal issues (fire in our house) but they certainly punch way above their price. I'm hoping to do a full review of them eventually but it's still a while until we can take full possession of our house and I can get access to all of my gear again.


 


 Oh man I'm so sorry to hear about your house.  I hope all will be well for you moving forward, and I very much looking forward to reading your review when you have the chance.  Until then, stay safe and be well.


----------



## nplateau

guliver said:


> Magaosi K3 PRO Japanese review Interestingly Enough it is being compared with the HD6XX series
> 
> translated with google
> 
> https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=https://platinum-gadgets.net/2017/02/23/codio-hlsx-magaosi-k3/&prev=search


 


 I could only make out bits and pieces of the google translation, but it seems his impressions were quite positive.  Any native Japanese speakers here willing to make a more coherent translation?


----------



## AudioNewbi3

nplateau said:


> I could only make out bits and pieces of the google translation, but it seems his impressions were quite positive.  Any native Japanese speakers here willing to make a more coherent translation?


 
 Basically, he calls it a little HD650 at the start


----------



## TwinACStacks

Nope. My understanding is there are 2 pairs of nozzles 1 damped and 1 undamped and a single cable.

 TWIN


----------



## Yoshi948

Haven't heard much about the Tennmak Crazy Cello...


----------



## TT600R

twinacstacks said:


> Nope. My understanding is there are 2 pairs of nozzles 1 damped and 1 undamped and a single cable.
> 
> TWIN




Think you are referring to the stuff that is shipped with the K3 Pro?
Well I got 2 MMCX cables, straight and 90 degree angled.
Shipped by PENON. 
There is a Magaosi K3Pro thread for the ones that are interested:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/839011/magaosi-k3-pro-impressions-and-discussions-thread


----------



## Holypal

tt600r said:


> Think you are referring to the stuff that is shipped with the K3 Pro?
> Well I got 2 MMCX cables, straight and 90 degree angled.
> Shipped by PENON.
> There is a Magaosi K3Pro thread for the ones that are interested:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/839011/magaosi-k3-pro-impressions-and-discussions-thread


 
  
 How many pairs of filters in total did you get?


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> I have the Winintone, the sound is exceptional for the price, the price being now a third of the Sendiy M2s and available via Amazon Prime.
> 
> http://amzn.eu/0rkE0AR
> 
> ...




Thanks for recommending the Winintones. I wasn't sure at first but after some use they have really opened up.

Loving them with the silver filters and the KZ "starline" tips that came with the ZST. These provide an amazing seal making the isolation well above average.

Nice soundstage, good clarity and separation and fantastic bass which is tight punchy and pretty quick.

At first there seemed to be a really harsh peak in the high mids, but it seems to have lessened.

The build quality is excellent and way above its price. Really like the cable it's TPU but nice and flexible with good weight making them easy to wear up.

All in all fantastic value for £11.99.


----------



## Ofir

Hi guys sorry if it's not the place to post this. it's been months since the last time I was here and definitely am not familiar with all the latest findings. I need a new pair of in ears to replace my Fidue A73. I'm looking for something a little more balanced more like the Havi B3 I had before the Fidue. I truly miss the clarity, brightness and just smoothness of the Havi B3 I used to have but I also like the full bass of the Fidue. What are some of the best overall IEM's I can get for 50-100$ With same or more detail and clarity than the two mentioned above?


----------



## Holypal

ofir said:


> Hi guys sorry if it's not the place to post this. it's been months since the last time I was here and definitely am not familiar with all the latest findings. I need a new pair of in ears to replace my Fidue A73. I'm looking for something a little more balanced more like the Havi B3 I had before the Fidue. I truly miss the clarity, brightness and just smoothness of the Havi B3 I used to have but I also like the full bass of the Fidue. What are some of the best overall IEM's I can get for 50-100$ With same or more detail and clarity than the two mentioned above?


 
  
 I think the current hot iem is MaGaoSi K3 Pro.  I don't have it, but there is a thread for it:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/839011/magaosi-k3-pro-impressions-and-discussions-thread


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> Thanks for recommending the Winintones. I wasn't sure at first but after some use they have really opened up.
> 
> Loving them with the silver filters and the KZ "starline" tips that came with the ZST. These provide an amazing seal making the isolation well above average.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Glad you like them, I was impressed and thought they needed a wider audience. I think they're only available in the UK though as I can't find them on Ali anymore.


----------



## Vidal

ofir said:


> Hi guys sorry if it's not the place to post this. it's been months since the last time I was here and definitely am not familiar with all the latest findings. I need a new pair of in ears to replace my Fidue A73. I'm looking for something a little more balanced more like the Havi B3 I had before the Fidue. I truly miss the clarity, brightness and just smoothness of the Havi B3 I used to have but I also like the full bass of the Fidue. What are some of the best overall IEM's I can get for 50-100$ With same or more detail and clarity than the two mentioned above?


 
  
 The best for clarity and soundstage I've heard is the Ty HiZ G3 but I'm not sure how they compare to the Havi. They're a lot less than your budget so I'm sure there'll be other options.


----------



## DikZak

1clearhead said:


> I can never say enough on the MEMT X5 with it's medium silicone double-flanges for great balance. Or, your option of switching to aftermarket single-flanges for a more robust sounding experience. They can be easily driven by most units and are excellent sounding for 6mm drivers.




I've heard they are quite bassy, that restrained me from buying them. Well I love some bass as I even find the vivo a bit lacking but I find the senzer on the edge of acceptable. I would never buy a KZ ZS3 in that regard 




vidal said:


> Agree with the Einsear and Boarseman suggestion and don't rule out the KR49 Boarsemans. I would have suggested the Mannhas C190 and E170 but can't seem to find them on Ali anymore.
> 
> Other options could be the LZ Z03A or Urbanfun Hybrids




Thanks, seems I will go for the t2 and check the reviews of the Z03A.




crabdog said:


> Take a look at the Brainwavz B100.




Thanks, in terms of price they are a step up. I don't but are they really a step up in terms of
Sound quality too?



loomisjohnson said:


> the einsear would be a good choice also the musicMaker tw1. For a real bargain, the kz hds3 is a ton of fun in a very small form




Thanks for the suggestion. TW1 seems nice


----------



## crabdog

dikzak said:


> I've heard they are quite bassy, that restrained me from buying them. Well I love some bass as I even find the vivo a bit lacking but I find the senzer on the edge of acceptable. I would never buy a KZ ZS3 in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, they're an excellent IEM. You can see my full review here.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Yes, they're an excellent IEM. You can see my full review here.


 
  
 I'll 2nd and 3rd that. The B100 is phenomenal


----------



## 1clearhead

1clearhead said:


> I can never say enough on the MEMT X5 with it's medium silicone double-flanges for great balance. Or, your option of switching to aftermarket single-flanges for a more robust sounding experience. They can be easily driven by most units and are excellent sounding for 6mm drivers.


 
   





dikzak said:


> I've heard they are quite bassy, that restrained me from buying them. Well I love some bass as I even find the vivo a bit lacking but I find the senzer on the edge of acceptable. I would never buy a KZ ZS3 in that regard


 
  
 With the default double-flange tips they are quite balanced and explicit, but if you go with aftermarket single-flange tips the bass will be enhanced.


----------



## astone

Just got my KZ Zst's in the mail. I am actually very impressed with them. I actually like them more than my VSonic GR07. The mids seem more present, the bass seems a little more boomy, but the highs sound amazing. Of course they do not compare with my Etymotic Er4's, but they are something for this price. I would go to say that they kind have a signature that kind of reminds me of my vintage 70s Pioneer HPM 60's. Kind of boosted bass, to the point of being just a tad bit boomy, very neutral mids, a bit boosted treble. So a subtle V shape. Very fun to listen to anything from electronica to prog metal. Also, I can hear a lot of micro details and textures with these in the mids and highs, bass could be a bit more textured.


----------



## groucho69

astone said:


> Just got my KZ Zst's in the mail. I am actually very impressed with them. I actually like them more than my VSonic GR07. The mids seem more present, the bass seems a little more boomy, but the highs sound amazing. Of course they do not compare with my Etymotic Er4's, but they are something for this price. I would go to say that they kind have a signature that kind of reminds me of my vintage 70s Pioneer HPM 60's. Kind of boosted bass, to the point of being just a tad bit boomy, very neutral mids, a bit boosted treble. So a subtle V shape. Very fun to listen to anything from electronica to prog metal. Also, I can hear a lot of micro details and textures with these in the mids and highs, bass could be a bit more textured.


 
 I enjoy my ZST's just as you say, taking me back to the old sound. Like them even more since I got them for sub $10 Canadian. Old Bowie sounds fantastic with these.


----------



## crabdog

I received the MEMT X5 today and I just have to say...Holy mother of bargains! I haven't spent much time with them yet, will burn overnight etc but I'm pretty certain these will go straight to the top of my sub $20 IEMs list. What I can say right now is that build quality is superb but the cable is a little stiff and microphonics are real. Stay tuned.


----------



## wINDy

Hi guys,
  
 I currently have a ZS3 and ED9 and I'm liking on how both kinda sounds especially the ED9, but I'm looking for a major upgrade right now.
 I have a HD650 as well, so something around this sound signature might work out. I went through a few choices from the LZ-A4 to Super Audio 6/7 and even the Rose BR5/Cappucino? I'm very tempted with the LZ-A4 from all the praises but I am keen in going for 2 pin connectors for something higher end. 
 I listen to a lot of electronic music to ambient stuff, so I kinda want to have a bit of bass there but of course something that isn't too bright.
  
 Any help?


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> I received the MEMT X5 today and I just have to say...Holy mother of bargains! I haven't spent much time with them yet, will burn overnight etc but I'm pretty certain these will go straight to the top of my sub $20 IEMs list. What I can say right now is that build quality is superb but the cable is a little stiff and microphonics are real. Stay tuned.


 
 Nice that You took silver ones. Planning to get silver version too.
  


windy said:


> I have a HD650 as well, so something around this sound signature might work out.


 
 Magaosi K3Pro ?


----------



## eaglearrow

Guys, any idea how the UIISI HM7 compare to X5? The HM7 are pretty cheap but i don't see them being talked about much. Also, i coild only find 1 review aout them. I'm probably gonna order the HM7 but just wanna know where they stand against the MEMT x5 which is a current budget performer.


----------



## SuperMAG

i would like to see how memt performs against other top tiers in the higher price tag, like 
  
 vs urbanfan in u20
 vs cellos and bk50 under50
 vs k3 / pro under 100
 vs Lz A4
  
 I would like to know if there is a huge difference in quality in these in terms of soundstage, clarity etc.


----------



## Cinder

supermag said:


> i would like to see how memt performs against other top tiers in the higher price tag, like
> 
> vs urbanfan in u20
> vs cellos and bk50 under50
> ...


 
  
 Let's use an extreme example. Sincere I haven't heard every single IEM you listed, I'm going to go off of trends I noticed with the Chi-Fi IEMs that I _did _hear.
  
 There's not a _tremendous _difference, in a layman's scale, in sound quality between even a KZ ZST and IEMs that are $100-$200, despite the fact that the more expensive IEM will be audibly better. Now, if we are evaluating these IEMs as audiophiles, then yes, there are many reasons why the more expensive IEM tends to outperform the cheap one: bass impact, clarity, and extension; treble extension and articulation; fit and durability; detail retrieval; etc.


----------



## ozkan

ofir said:


> Hi guys sorry if it's not the place to post this. it's been months since the last time I was here and definitely am not familiar with all the latest findings. I need a new pair of in ears to replace my Fidue A73. I'm looking for something a little more balanced more like the Havi B3 I had before the Fidue. I truly miss the clarity, brightness and just smoothness of the Havi B3 I used to have but I also like the full bass of the Fidue. What are some of the best overall IEM's I can get for 50-100$ With same or more detail and clarity than the two mentioned above?




May I suggest Hifiman RE-00?


----------



## B9Scrambler

ofir said:


> Hi guys sorry if it's not the place to post this. it's been months since the last time I was here and definitely am not familiar with all the latest findings. I need a new pair of in ears to replace my Fidue A73. I'm looking for something a little more balanced more like the Havi B3 I had before the Fidue. I truly miss the clarity, brightness and just smoothness of the Havi B3 I used to have but I also like the full bass of the Fidue. What are some of the best overall IEM's I can get for 50-100$ With same or more detail and clarity than the two mentioned above?


 
  
 Go for the B3 Pro II. Sounds VERY similar to the Pro I but with a little more body and umph to the low end.


----------



## Vidal

Anyone else tried the Boarseman KR49 or KR25D yet?


----------



## antz123

Thanks for constant sharing. Been lurking on this thread and picked up 3 earphones. Once I get them (aliexpress takes long) shall share my thoughts. 

Any suggestions on Bluetooth portable speaker with a aux option. I usually plug it to my laptop for background music at work n laptop speakers are crap. So good sound, aux connectivity and decent battery is only concern. Any suggestions would be great. 

Thanks.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> I received the MEMT X5 today and I just have to say...Holy mother of bargains! I haven't spent much time with them yet, will burn overnight etc but I'm pretty certain these will go straight to the top of my sub $20 IEMs list. What I can say right now is that build quality is superb but the cable is a little stiff and microphonics are real. Stay tuned.


 
 Solid housing and awesome sonics on these are a PLUS! Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


eaglearrow said:


> Guys, any idea how the UIISI HM7 compare to X5? The HM7 are pretty cheap but i don't see them being talked about much. Also, i coild only find 1 review aout them. I'm probably gonna order the HM7 but just wanna know where they stand against the MEMT x5 which is a current budget performer.


 

 If you like the MaGaosi K3 (K3 Pro), get the UiiSii HM7. But, if you like the SENDIY M1221, get the MEMT X5. Both have 90% sound signatures to its predecessors!


----------



## luedriver

I just found out that the full sized wooden headphones that Ty Hi-Z, are also sold on  aliexpress  
  
 does anyone know anything about them, or have tried them out?
  
 I have only tried their cheapest and most expensive earbuds, the hp-32 and hp-650 and was curious to see that they had made full sized headphones as well,
  
 (although the opening on the padding may suggest that they are actually on ear, and may need to change the pads to become full sized over ear)


----------



## wgrish7

eaglearrow said:


> Guys, any idea how the UIISI HM7 compare to X5? The HM7 are pretty cheap but i don't see them being talked about much. Also, i coild only find 1 review aout them. I'm probably gonna order the HM7 but just wanna know where they stand against the MEMT x5 which is a current budget performer.


 
 Just to let you know, the UiiSii HM8's are out. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/UiiSii-HM8-In-ear-Headphones-Super-Bass-Stereo-Earphone-with-Microphone-Metal-3-5mm-for-iPhone/2167052_32754867242.html
 I want to know how they sound as well.


----------



## kova4a

crabdog said:


> Anyone ordered the XDuoo earphone yet?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-Newest-xDuoo-EP1-Stereo-In-Ear-Earphone-10mm-Dynamic-Unit-HIFI-Bass-Headset-3-5mm/119089_32795053657.html


 
 I ordered a pair for fun. We'll see how that goes. I'm not sure how well a dap and amp company can transition to iems. The fiio ex1 is great but that's an OEM design, so no surprise as the Titan 1 is great but I won't be surprised if that xduoo iem is a bust given how sub-par the recent hidizs ep3 was


----------



## crabdog

kova4a said:


> I ordered a pair for fun. We'll see how that goes. I'm not sure how well a dap and amp company can transition to iems. The fiio ex1 is great but that's an OEM design, so no surprise as the Titan 1 is great but I won't be surprised if that xduoo iem is a bust given how sub-par the recent hidizs ep3 was


 
 Excellent. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## antz123

I ordered
  
 Mee X7 ,  Penon Audios MMCX bluetooth connector, Tenmark Pro & **** 4 in 1.


----------



## paomde

hey, so i know this is out of topic but i don't know where else i can get clearer answers. how do i use the store coupons in aliexpress? the only additional thing that appears in cart is the "seller discount" which is different. i already got the coupons; they're in "my coupons".


----------



## weedophile

paomde said:


> hey, so i know this is out of topic but i don't know where else i can get clearer answers. how do i use the store coupons in aliexpress? the only additional thing that appears in cart is the "seller discount" which is different. i already got the coupons; they're in "my coupons".


 
  
 Seller discount is only available on items that are on Sale Items > Seller Discount. Unfortunately i dont know anyway u can access this on the mobile app, only in browser.
  
 Store coupons works for everything in the store. Once u hit the value (i.e 19USD) when u check out, u will see the discount being auto applied. That's before the payment confirmation.


----------



## paomde

weedophile, geeze ok thanks for answering.


----------



## goodluck4u

nplateau said:


> I could only make out bits and pieces of the google translation, but it seems his impressions were quite positive.  Any native Japanese speakers here willing to make a more coherent translation?




This is my site and written in casual Japanese. Then it might be hard to translate it into English automatically through Google translate.

when I use k3 pro, I thought it is well balanced signature. 
then I compared k3 pro with hd6xx in the viewpoint of sound signature.


----------



## weedophile

@paomde no prob bud


----------



## weedophile

vidal said:


> Senzer H1 have plenty of bass, you don't have a proper seal or the ones you have are defective.
> 
> I'm listening to my pair right now to confirm.


 
  
 Gave the H1 another listen and i have to disagree with u regarding the bass. The seal is pretty good with the comply, and the bass no doubt is aplenty but its really shallow and lack the punch and body. I might have a dud but i am still satisfied as the clarity and brightness is what sets it apart with other IEMs.
  
 Songs used:
 BEP - Boom Boom Pow
 The Black Keys - Everlasting Light
 Of Montreal - Bassam Sabry
  
 Just a quick update, i have given up on the Hi905 and have to agree with u its like listening music through a sock. I was using the HM7 the whole day and decided to give the Hi905 another try and must say i am totally disappointed that the HM7, being less than a quarter of the price totally walk over the Hi905. Good seal, clarity and bass just tops the Hi905. The in ur face kind of music but not agressive is just so nice to listen to. For me if anyone wants an IEM for cheap, just get the dual pack for ard 12USD on AE. Give the other one to ur other half or would be other half. Once they have listened to it u wont be disappointed with the reply. No brainer for the value.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

Today i also got my Hi905. I have to agree that it has issues.
  
 For starters while it has good bass slam, it really lacks subbass. You can hardly feel 40 hz with these. In the mids department there is some diffuse field compensation going on but it's overdone to the point of being painful (3.5khz peak). Treble seriously dips from 4khz to 8hz where it peaks in an unpleasant way. It then rolls off quite fast past 12khz.
  
 The biggest issue is the bass without a doubt. With a peak as large as it has in the high mids, it needed bass that was at least linear, if not compensated (5db lift) to balance out the sound, but the Hi905 rolls off instead.
  
 Soundstage is nice and wide with good depth for that price range (the recessed bass actually helps in this regard by layering the sound). Fit could be better but it's not terrible. It resembles the older ckm iems by Audiotechnica with the short angled nozzles. Isolation is not great, but you can't expect much better with a shallow fitting iem.
  
 The packaging is nice though and so is the selection of build materials. But sonically, there are better options at this price range. The Vivo XE800 provides a similarly wide soundstage with a more linear fr from bottom to top and the **** 4in1 while v-shaped, still manages better extension at both ends. Ironically, the **** also manages a slightly more linear treble than the UiiSii.


----------



## TwinACStacks

crabdog said:


> I received the MEMT X5 today and I just have to say...Holy mother of bargains! I haven't spent much time with them yet, will burn overnight etc but I'm pretty certain these will go straight to the top of my sub $20 IEMs list. What I can say right now is that build quality is superb but the cable is a little stiff and microphonics are real. Stay tuned.


 
 Get some Good Tips on them Pronto Crabby. Those Dual Flanges aren't good. I found the Cheapie KZ "Star" tips work wonders on them. I got to agree "Holy Mother!!!"
  
 They LOVE power. I can't figure out HOW they did this for $13 (on Tao Bao)
  









 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Get some Good Tips on them Pronto Crabby. Those Dual Flanges aren't good. I found the Cheapie KZ "Star" tips work wonders on them. I got to agree "Holy Mother!!!"
> 
> They LOVE power. I can't figure out HOW they did this for $13 (on Tao Bao)
> 
> TWIN



Yep I'm using Spinfits with mine


----------



## eaglearrow

1clearhead said:


> Solid housing and awesome sonics on these are a PLUS! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thank you 1clearhead. though i've not heard the magaosi k3, i've come across the praise it gets for the performance. So, i feel having a similar sig is a plus for HM7. Also, i have read in a blog that the HM7 has no sub bass. Can you pls confirm this? I'm gonna sorely miss the sub bass if this is the case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks


----------



## eaglearrow

skiesofazel said:


> The packaging is nice though and so is the selection of build materials. But sonically, there are better options at this price range. The Vivo XE800 provides a similarly wide soundstage with a more linear fr from bottom to top and the **** 4in1 while v-shaped, still manages better extension at both ends. Ironically, the **** also manages a slightly more linear treble than the UiiSii.


 
 SkiesOfAzel, I see the XE800 got the GR07 drivers in them, but how do you find the bass? do you feel that it's lacking, or is it neutral with other frequencies?
 Thanks.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

eaglearrow said:


> SkiesOfAzel, I see the XE800 got the GR07 drivers in them, but how do you find the bass? do you feel that it's lacking, or is it neutral with other frequencies?
> Thanks.


 
  
 The XE800 has a little more bass than the GR07CE but unless you A/B them you will think it actually has less due to psychoacoustics. The XE800 has moderate diffuse field compensation that the GR07 lacks, so it makes the bass sound a little recessed which is not. The only real failing of the XE800 bass is that it's not as linear, there is less sub bass than mid bass compared to the Vsonic. Still, 40hz do offer tactile feedback so it does the job, but if you expect its low end to sound close to the GR07BE you will be disappointed.
  
 If you are into modding, you can increase the bass of the XE800 by widening the back vents. It's a very easy mod if you use a properly thin needle and the difference can be huge.


----------



## eaglearrow

skiesofazel said:


> The XE800 has a little more bass than the GR07CE but unless you A/B them you will think it actually has less due to psychoacoustics. The XE800 has moderate diffuse field compensation that the GR07 lacks, so it makes the bass sound a little recessed which is not. The only real failing of the XE800 bass is that it's not as linear, there is less sub bass than mid bass compared to the Vsonic. Still, 40hz do offer tactile feedback so it does the job, but if you expect its low end to sound close to the GR07BE you will be disappointed.
> 
> If you are into modding, you can increase the bass of the XE800 by widening the back vents. It's a very easy mod if you use a properly thin needle and the difference can be huge.


 

 oh Wow, that was really helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Since my 07be's cable went kaput, i was looking for a cheaper replacement that would sound pretty close, if not similar to them. Hence the craving for xe800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  If the bass port mod can help, i dont mind spending 20bucks on them.


----------



## 1clearhead

eaglearrow said:


> thank you 1clearhead. though i've not heard the magaosi k3, i've come across the praise it gets for the performance. So, i feel having a similar sig is a plus for HM7. Also, i have read in a blog that the HM7 has no sub bass. Can you pls confirm this? I'm gonna sorely miss the sub bass if this is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nope, not the case. The HM7 provides plenty of sub-bass, unless the blogger had a faulty pair? There are plenty of other reviews (or rather quick comments) on them and by far they have plenty of sub-bass to go around and very similar in depth, speed, and quantity as the K3's.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

eaglearrow said:


> oh Wow, that was really helpful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I actually like the XE800 better than both the GR07 CE and BE, because it sounds more neutral. But on the downside, while its bass is good for critical listening, it's not always enough for when you are commuting. Modding solves that issue but you will end up with an IEM that has a different sound signature than the GR07s. That's not necessarily a bad thing but don't expect it to sound like the BE when modded, it wont.


----------



## 1clearhead

skiesofazel said:


> Today i also got my Hi905. I have to agree that it has issues.
> 
> For starters while it has good bass slam, it really lacks subbass. You can hardly feel 40 hz with these. In the mids department there is some diffuse field compensation going on but it's overdone to the point of being painful (3.5khz peak). Treble seriously dips from 4khz to 8hz where it peaks in an unpleasant way. It then rolls off quite fast past 12khz.
> 
> ...


 

 Yea, the Hi-905's can be a hit or miss for some. They play very neutral with plenty of clarity and if you are coming from a V-shape sound signature to these, you might either love them or hate them. Mines are burned in past 200 hours by now, and that makes up for the lack of bass I was missing on mine for the first 100 hours plus. It surely plays in a unique way, as a 3D-like atmosphere tuning. But, like I said their will be some that hate them, and those that love their unique quality of sound. But, definitely these ARE NOT for bass heads.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

1clearhead said:


> Yea, the Hi-905's can be a hit or miss for some. They play very neutral with plenty of clarity and if you are coming from a V-shape sound signature to these, you might either love them or hate them. Mines are burned in past 200 hours by now, and that makes up for the lack of bass I was missing on mine for the first 100 hours plus. It surely plays in a unique way, as a 3D-like atmosphere tuning. But, like I said their will be some that hate them, and those that love their unique quality of sound. But, definitely these ARE NOT for bass heads.


 
  
 I don't hate them, they have their good points. If you value sound-stage above all else they are great.
  
 But i am not a basshead and these are not neutral. A neutral phone has a linear fr plus a few psychoacoustic compensations. In order for the Hi905 to fit in that description it must change dramatically with burn-in which is rather unheard of. These have a serious bass roll off, a very strong peak ~3.5k and a dip from 4k to 8k. They also roll off past 12k. You can confirm what i am saying with a tone generator.


----------



## 1clearhead

skiesofazel said:


> I don't hate them, they have their good points. If you value sound-stage above all else they are great.
> 
> But i am not a basshead and these are not neutral. A neutral phone has a linear fr plus a few psychoacoustic compensations. In order for the Hi905 to fit in that description it must change dramatically with burn-in which is rather unheard of. These have a serious bass roll off, a very strong peak ~3.5k and a dip from 4k to 8k. They also roll off past 12k. You can confirm what i am saying with a tone generator.


 
  
 Sorry, I meant that "in general" when I said "bass head". Though, it did get better for me at the 200 hour mark and it does have its unique quality sound, it does provide me with plenty of bass when needed, just not the type that necessarily thumps.
  
 ....these will probably be either loved, or not.


----------



## ozkan

skiesofazel said:


> I actually like the XE800 better than both the GR07 CE and BE, because it sounds more neutral. But on the downside, while its bass is good for critical listening, it's not always enough for when you are commuting. Modding solves that issue but you will end up with an IEM that has a different sound signature than the GR07s. That's not necessarily a bad thing but don't expect it to sound like the BE when modded, it wont.




Maybe JVC spiral tips solve the bass issue if they fit the nozzle properly. They improved the bass on my RE0 and RE-00

How is the treble? Is it linear like the bass?


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Get some Good Tips on them Pronto Crabby. Those Dual Flanges aren't good. I found the Cheapie KZ "Star" tips work wonders on them. I got to agree "Holy Mother!!!"
> 
> They LOVE power. I can't figure out HOW they did this for $13 (on Tao Bao)
> 
> TWIN




Did you already have the Star tips or use the pair I sent with the FXH30? 

Im considering ordering more but just asking for 3 Pairs of the large size


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

1clearhead said:


> Sorry, I meant that "in general" when I said "bass head". Though, it did get better for me at the 200 hour mark and it does have its unique quality sound, it does provide me with plenty of bass when needed, just not the type that necessarily thumps.
> 
> ....these will probably be either loved, or not.


 
  
 Lol no worries, it's not like basshead is a dirty word, or is it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
  
  


ozkan said:


> Maybe JVC spiral tips solve the bass issue if they fit the nozzle properly. They improved the bass on my RE0 and RE-00
> 
> How is the treble? Is it linear like the bass?


 
  
 I tried spiral dots and mh1 tips but i got the best results with UE double flanges. Wearing them over the ear improves the seal more than any tip could though. Still the bass rolloff is too much with any kind of configuration, there is hardly any sound pressure felt which ruins tactile feedback. Subbass is also at least 15db less audible than the high mids, which is a really large delta.
  
 As for the treble, it's not linear at all. It has a really large dip from 4k to 8k (the main reason some complain it sounds muffled). The 8k peak itself is rather pronounced, but it only manages to make it sound piercing. The treble also rolls off early. When i said that the **** 4in1 has a more linear and better extended treble i was not joking. If you want linear treble at this price range the QB3 AKG is hard to beat. But while the LG has the best fr in this range, it's a little weak in the time domain due to its slow driver.


----------



## 1clearhead

Yea, I like the KZ star tips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They work really good!


----------



## vapman

1clearhead said:


> Yea, I like the KZ star tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Can i bother you or someone else to post a pic of them?
 I'm not sure if i own these kind or not. If i'm not mistaken some aliexpress sellers sell the star tips separately if you just want to buy some? Then i might have some.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vapman said:


> Can i bother you or someone else to post a pic of them?
> I'm not sure if i own these kind or not. If i'm not mistaken some aliexpress sellers sell the star tips separately if you just want to buy some? Then i might have some.


 
  
 These guys: LINK


----------



## vapman

b9scrambler said:


> These guys: LINK


 
 Cool thanks, ordered a set!


----------



## 1clearhead

Yup! Those are the ones.....they have star quality!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the link, 'Scrambler'.


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> Yup! Those are the ones.....they have star quality!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cheers! They are surprisingly nice tips. I find they really don't change sound sig at all which can be a big plus versus other tip options. You simply get a good fit and they're very durable. Cheap too!


----------



## vapman

b9scrambler said:


> Cheers! They are surprisingly nice tips. I find they really don't change sound sig at all which can be a big plus versus other tip options. You simply get a good fit and they're very durable. Cheap too!


 
 No thank you sir!
  
 I have read praise on them before and the price is low enough for it to be an easy impulse purchase.
  
 I have lost most of my JVC Spiral Dots anyway and don't care to pay the higher price tag to re-import those.
  
 I also keep a stash of Aurisonics sureseal tips that fit me. Funny thing though, they somehow always sent one of each KIND of small tips but not one PAIR of each. So it took several purchases before I had a full set of small tips. Only Aurisonics would do that...


----------



## B9Scrambler

vapman said:


> No thank you sir!
> 
> I have read praise on them before and the price is low enough for it to be an easy impulse purchase.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That is unfortunate but also quite hilarious.


----------



## Greentimus

Hi Mates!
  
      I'd buy for headphone up to 50 $ (maximum).
 80% listen to metal music (Arch Enemy, Amorphis, new In Flames, Battle Beast, Delain, Sonata Arctica, Nightwish, Dynazty, Dream Theater, Sabaton etc.) and 20% electonic music (Knife Party, Ludmilla mixes etc).
 Balanced sound be pitched to me, detailed sound image, large soundstage.
 I do not like cable version over the ear (for example VSonic GR06).
 Microphone preferred, but not required. My ear canal is little, so wide nozzles is not good for me.
 At present, they are to me: Joyroom E103, Einsear T2, VJJB K4S, Uiisii HM7, Rock Zircon, KZ ED9.
 There are much better my music (especially metal music)?
 My targets:
  
 Tennmak IE800 (mic): 27 dollars
 Tennmak Crazy Cello: 50 dollars
 Tennmak Dulcimer (mic): 19 dollars
 **** 4in1: 29 dollars
 **** DT2: 32-40 dollars
 Urbanfun HIFI: 17 dollars
 Trinity Audio Vyrus V2 (preordered price 50 dollars)
 Einsear FIX (mic): 53 dollars
 HLSX 808: 34 dollars
 Bosshifi B3: 30 dollars
 BlitzWolf BW-VOX1 (mic): 26 dollars
 Sendiy M2: 45 dollars
 Swing EC1: 33 dollars
 Soundmagic E10: 30-35 dollars
 Soundmagic E50: 50 dollars
 etc...
  
 Some are best reception? 50 dollars category winner?
  
 Thanks: Greentimus


----------



## antz123

Has anyone bought balanced cables from Aliexpress? if yes do share experience or links


----------



## thejoker13

greentimus said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DBaldock9

greentimus said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> I'd buy for headphone up to 50 $ (maximum).
> 80% listen to metal music (Arch Enemy, Amorphis, new In Flames, Battle Beast, Delain, Sonata Arctica, Nightwish, Dynazty, Dream Theater, Sabaton etc.) and 20% electonic music (Knife Party, Ludmilla mixes etc).
> ...


 
  
 The BossHiFi B3 (original, brown cable) has what seems to me, a warm, balanced, _organic_ sound - but no Mic.
 You might also consider the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50, which does have a Mic (and a really nice, soft cable).


----------



## vapman

antz123 said:


> Has anyone bought balanced cables from Aliexpress? if yes do share experience or links


 
 There is tons to choose from. Good and bad, cheap and expensive.... You will see a lot of abbreviations and find they are crucial for finding what you want
  
 OFC = oxygen free copper
 SPC = silver plated copper
 SCC = single crystal copper / solid core copper
  
 Generally if you find one that looks good it probably already has some reviews. you can check those.
  
 Dont pay too much attention to how many strands of copper is used in the wire. Some sellers are honest, some don't know and make up numbers.


----------



## mochill

eaglearrow said:


> skiesofazel said:
> 
> 
> > The XE800 has a little more bass than the GR07CE but unless you A/B them you will think it actually has less due to psychoacoustics. The XE800 has moderate diffuse field compensation that the GR07 lacks, so it makes the bass sound a little recessed which is not. The only real failing of the XE800 bass is that it's not as linear, there is less sub bass than mid bass compared to the Vsonic. Still, 40hz do offer tactile feedback so it does the job, but if you expect its low end to sound close to the GR07BE you will be disappointed.
> ...


gr07be mmcx edition


----------



## antz123

@vapman
  
 Thanks a ton, actually difficult understanding who is reliable and who is not. Have you tried out any of them ? Thanks again


----------



## Greentimus

dbaldock9 said:


> The BossHiFi B3 (original, brown cable) has what seems to me, a warm, balanced, _organic_ sound - but no Mic.
> You might also consider the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50, which does have a Mic (and a really nice, soft cable).


 
 Thank You. These two earphones are better than Crazy Cello?? 
 I saw you have lot of earphones. Are these the price category (50 dollars) best iems for me? For metal music?


----------



## limafranco

Just got my **** 4in1. 
The package is very simple and the cable that came with it seems very fragile 

About the sound Quality I'm quite impressed. Mids and highs are definitely amazing for the category. 
Soundstage very well noted. 
I just added a little touch of bass through EQ. 

Listening to tesseract - errai album 

Enviado de meu MI 5 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Roen

**** 4in1 and mids?????????

Really?


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

roen said:


> **** 4in1 and mids?????????
> 
> Really?


 
  
 He also added a touch of bass to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. There is a reasonable explanation for all this though, he is not getting a proper seal.
  
 While the 4in1 mids are recessed, they are not bad for a 1+1 hybrid.


----------



## goodluck4u

greentimus said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have tennmak ie800, dulcimer, vyrus,hlsx 808, bk50, b3, sendiy m2.

I recommend sendiy m2 and second choice is bk50, hlsx808 or vyrus.

vyrus is likely to same signature of its ver2. although vyrus is good, m2 is better than vyrus because of less distortion and huge soundstage. vyrus and dulcimer have 7mm and 8mm titanium diaphragm respectively and vyrus is more musical than dulcimer.
b3 and tennmak ie800 are not suit for metal music.

bk50 sounds more musical than 808 but heavy bass of 808 sound signature is better.


----------



## limafranco

skiesofazel said:


> He also added a touch of bass to it  . There is a reasonable explanation for all this though, he is not getting a proper seal.
> 
> While the 4in1 mids are recessed, they are not bad for a 1+1 hybrid.





LOL, that's was my first impression and I didn't changed the tips. 
I found the mids good then.

Edit : 
Disabled all EQ after changing tips. Still impressed with the highs and it's clarity. 

I'm coming from a time where my last good earphone was an ultimate ears 5eb


----------



## wgrish7

greentimus said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> I'd buy for headphone up to 50 $ (maximum).


 
 OSTRY KC06 sounds amazing, but the cable oxidizes. https://www.amazon.com/OSTRY-KC06-Inner-Ear-Earphones-Ostory/dp/B00J86LDNU
 If you want more sub-bass get the KC06A.
 I wouldn't get them, though. The cable kills it.


----------



## DBaldock9

greentimus said:


> Thank You. These two earphones are better than Crazy Cello??
> I saw you have lot of earphones. Are these the price category (50 dollars) best iems for me? For metal music?


 
  
 There are a lot of people on the forum here who own, or at least have listened to, both the Crazy Cello and the BK50 - and I'm in the minority in preferring the sound of the BK50 over the more expensive Cello.  After I put some JVC Spiral Dot (EP-FX9L-B) ear tips on the Cello, the quality of the Bass improved, and they weren't quite as _forward_ sounding as they seemed at first - but I still prefer the BK50.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Either of them should provide great sounding playback of rock & metal music.


----------



## Brian Coffey

dbaldock9 said:


> There are a lot of people on the forum here who own, or at least have listened to, both the Crazy Cello and the BK50 - and I'm in the minority in preferring the sound of the BK50 over the more expensive Cello.  After I put some JVC Spiral Dot (EP-FX9L-B) ear tips on the Cello, the quality of the Bass improved, and they weren't quite as _forward_ sounding as they seemed at first - but I still prefer the BK50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I agree the Bk-50 sound great with rock. I also like them for Blues and Pop. Alas I haven't heard the Cellos to comment on them.


----------



## Lurk650

antz123 said:


> Has anyone bought balanced cables from Aliexpress? if yes do share experience or links




Yes just received my 4 core balanced from AE tonight. Using with my LZ-A4 from my Opus#1. $30. Well worth the purchase. Unfortunately I cannot link due to seller being banned, I did pay the extra ~$1 for tracked shipping


----------



## eaglearrow

mochill said:


> gr07be mmcx edition


 
 hahaha, mochill.. Poor lad here.. show some mercy my lord


----------



## flamesofarctica

greentimus said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some awesome music there! Arch Enemy, Sonata Arctica, Delain and In Flames I have on pretty much constant rotation. Delain are just going from strength to strength and Moonbathers is one of my favorite recent albums.

Personally, whatever you get, I'd add the Monk plus into your order! For soundstage and overall fun sound, I don't think I've heard Arch Enemy sound better, for example, than through earbuds, and the Monk plus is a great starting place to see if they suit you.


----------



## snip3r77

Received my MEMT X5. The tips is not friendly to me.
I'd go back and switch to one that gives me the best seal.


----------



## misteral201103

lurk650 said:


> Yes just received my 4 core balanced from AE tonight. Using with my LZ-A4 from my Opus#1. $30. Well worth the purchase. Unfortunately I cannot link due to seller being banned, I did pay the extra ~$1 for tracked shipping


 
  
 Lurk - you getting much difference in soundstage with the balanced? Not that I have a balanced source at the moment but always chasing that wider stage so nice to know for the future!


----------



## Lurk650

misteral201103 said:


> Lurk - you getting much difference in soundstage with the balanced? Not that I have a balanced source at the moment but always chasing that wider stage so nice to know for the future!



Everything sounds a lot more spacious all around. Better Left right separation.


----------



## TwoPalms

MEMT X5 Small size big sound. With spinfit sound much better.


----------



## snip3r77

twopalms said:


> MEMT X5 Small size big sound. With spinfit sound much better.




Does stock tips give you a good fit?


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> Does stock tips give you a good fit?


 
 Stock tips are tiny for me, as if they were designed for a little girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm using large Spinfits.


----------



## TwoPalms

snip3r77 said:


> Does stock tips give you a good fit?



Stock tips is too small & short. I use spinfit M.


----------



## zato23

lurk650 said:


> Yes just received my 4 core balanced from AE tonight. Using with my LZ-A4 from my Opus#1. $30. Well worth the purchase. Unfortunately I cannot link due to seller being banned, I did pay the extra ~$1 for tracked shipping




most of banned seller products are also available from AK store ,someone here says that they are the same store .
About the cable ,you mean this 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/AK-4-Core-Single-Silver-Plated-Cable-2-5-3-5mm-Balanced-Cable-With-MMCX-Connector/119089_32783157991.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.hHeDiW

if not can you please send me pm with the cable link


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

zato23 said:


> most of banned seller products are also available from AK store ,someone here says that they are the same store .


 
 You might be thinking that was me, but AK Audio's shipping is faster than the banned seller. I've only gotten one shipment from them and it was in the banned sellers packaging.


----------



## zato23

laughmoredaily said:


> You might be thinking that was me, but AK Audio's shipping is faster than the banned seller. I've only gotten one shipment from them and it was in the banned sellers packaging.




Yes probably it was your post ,i had also many orders from banned seller and one from AK and can confirm that AK send very fast they send my order next day after receiving payment .


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

greentimus said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> I'd buy for headphone up to 50 $ (maximum).
> 80% listen to metal music (Arch Enemy, Amorphis, new In Flames, Battle Beast, Delain, Sonata Arctica, Nightwish, Dynazty, Dream Theater, Sabaton etc.) and 20% electonic music (Knife Party, Ludmilla mixes etc).
> ...


 
  
 I haven't listened to the Tenmak line so can't help you there. I would swap the 808 with the BK50 for the more controlled bass and the more linear treble.
  
 As for the ****, it's surprisingly capable for metal for a v-shaped phone, but it completely unravels when trying to reproduce some intentionally bad, extremely trebly Darkthrone style recordings you sometimes get with metal. You then get a splashy mess that is almost painful to listen to. Properly produced and mastered metal sounds good though, mainly because the bass can follow a quick tempo without smearing, despite its very generous quantity and extension.
  
 I would also look at the XE800 if i were you, it's neutral, fast, dry and very textured, so a great iem for metal. You will get excellent distorted guitars and brutal vocals with these, plus they offer a very wide soundstage. Their weakness in your case is that they are not bass boosted, so not great for electronic. But since you can get both these and the 4in1s and still remain bellow your budget, do it for Angela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 I know that you believe you can buy one pair of iems and be done, but be real, you are on head-fi. You will eventually get more iems whether you need them or not.


----------



## fredhubbard2

has anyone tried / bought the xDuoo EP1  IEMs yet ?? highly likely i'll get some on payday ...


----------



## Vidal

No one answered so I'll take it no one else has tried the Boarseman KR25D then?


----------



## antz123

@Lurk650
@zato23
@LaughMoreDaily
  
 Lurk - do share some ways to find which cable you chose?
  
 Banned Seller ? sounds like "The evil wizard that shall not be named"
  
 Zato you tried that cable?


----------



## vapman

antz123
My mmcx from cklewis will show up tomorrow and I'll share pics with you here. It's red and silver plated copper...

...also Hot Fi seems to have given up on the email harassment. I replied to one of their emails with the youtube video link to Smash Mouth - All Star. That seems to have shut them up


----------



## snip3r77

crabdog said:


> Stock tips are tiny for me, as if they were designed for a little girl.   I'm using large Spinfits.







twopalms said:


> Stock tips is too small & short. I use spinfit M.




Reached home and switched to a L sized tip. WOW.
Definitely the X5 is not overhyped. 

Listened to it for 5 mins and it's like a Tennmak Pro that has been unveiled plus a wider soundstage.

I'm now wondering now if the X5 can surpass the Cello. 

What drug did they feed to this 6mm Graphene driver.


----------



## kova4a

fredhubbard2 said:


> has anyone tried / bought the xDuoo EP1  IEMs yet ?? highly likely i'll get some on payday ...


 
 I ordered it the other day and it was shipped today, so it should arrive in a week or two.


----------



## fredhubbard2

kova4a said:


> I ordered it the other day and it was shipped today, so it should arrive in a week or two.


 

  ah nice one, let me know impressions, I am hoping for greatness!


----------



## vapman

kova4a said:


> I ordered it the other day and it was shipped today, so it should arrive in a week or two.


 
 excellent, will be waiting for your impressions. =)


----------



## zato23

antz123
No i didn't tried it ,i received it today but it was the 3.5mm not the 2.5mm i ordered.


----------



## Lurk650

zato23 said:


> most of banned seller products are also available from AK store ,someone here says that they are the same store .
> About the cable ,you mean this
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/AK-4-Core-Single-Silver-Plated-Cable-2-5-3-5mm-Balanced-Cable-With-MMCX-Connector/119089_32783157991.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.hHeDiW
> 
> if not can you please send me pm with the cable link




Yeah that's it


----------



## zato23

lurk650 said:


> Yeah that's it




Thank you


----------



## Skullophile

zato23 said:


> @antz123
> No i didn't tried it ,i received it today but it was the 3.5mm not the 2.5mm i ordered.


 
 I have done a lot of searching and the best 3.5mm to 2.5mm TRRS adapters I found were the Venture Electronics ones. They are pretty cheap and 
 you can order them straight off their website with E-Packet.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

Lucky to purchase an Uiisii hm7 locally for approximately 5usd. Hoping to get it as soon as possible.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

.


----------



## nerdspot

What model spinfits is everyone using with the X5? CP100 appears to be the more universal model but I wanted to confirm. Also, since I've never owned them before, how do I figure out my sizing needs (S, M, L etc.)? Or should I just buy a couple of sizes and take the hit?


----------



## yangian

@1clearhead
 Just got UiiSii 905. You are absolutely right, very holographic sound, on par with my M4 and just followed IE80!
 I like it more than M4 since it's brighter and more analytical than M4. Much better than LZ A2 and 4in1 that I had.
 Thanks for recommendation!


----------



## Holypal

Graphene diaphragm chinese iems. I'm quite interested in the applications of this new material in headphones. It's thin, strong, and has very good electrical conductivity. Well, all the following iems are actually using graphene* Coated* diaphragms. Nevertheless, it's fun to see how it goes.
  
 Single graphene Coated dynamic diaphragm:
 **** PT15: $8, 15mm driver, 32 ohm. The first one.
 Fiio F3: $25, 11mm driver, 40 ohm. A review says F3's graphene diaphragm is just 0.335nm thickness. That's wrong. 0.335nm is the thinnest thickness that a graphene fabric can go, in a lab.
 UiiSii Hi820: $19, 10mm driver, 32 ohm. Tons of bass.
 I prefer PT15>=F3>Hi820. PT15 wins in soundstage and the music genres I like. F3 wins in pop music.
  
 Some hybrid iems with graphene diaphragm. I don't own any of them.
 Xiaomi Hybrid Pro: 2 graphene DD + BA
 MaGaisi K3/K3Pro: 1 graphene DD + 2BA. Highly regarded in this thread.
 **** 6in1: 1 graphene DD + 2BA


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

holypal said:


> Graphene diaphragm chinese iems. I'm quite interested in the applications of this new material in headphones. It's thin, strong, and has very good electrical conductivity. Well, all the following iems are actually using graphene *Coated* diaphragms. Nevertheless, it's fun to see how it goes.
> 
> Single graphene Coated dynamic diaphragm:
> **** PT15: $8, 15mm driver, 32 ohm. The first one.
> ...




Solid graphene diaphragms would need a relatively huge amount of energy to be moved because of the material's hardness.


----------



## snip3r77

Any tips recommendation?

Spiral Dot / Spin Fit or go Chi-Fits ?


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> Reached home and switched to a L sized tip. WOW.
> Definitely the X5 is not overhyped.
> 
> Listened to it for 5 mins and it's like a Tennmak Pro that has been unveiled plus a wider soundstage.
> ...


 
  
 It's like a new born baby on steroids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


alizeofeniquito said:


> Lucky to purchase an Uiisii hm7 locally for approximately 5usd. Hoping to get it as soon as possible.


 
  
 Man? $5 US dollars? That's insane! ...Great deal!


yangian said:


> @1clearhead
> Just got UiiSii 905. You are absolutely right, *very holographic sound*, on par with my M4 and just followed IE80!
> I like it more than M4 since it's brighter and more analytical than M4. Much better than LZ A2 and 4in1 that I had.
> Thanks for recommendation!


 
  
 Yea, with the right seal, they can sound "very holographic". I'm glad you like them just as much as I do!
 Cheers!


----------



## wgrish7

alizeofeniquito said:


> Lucky to purchase an Uiisii hm7 locally for approximately 5usd. Hoping to get it as soon as possible.


 

 Update us on how they sound.


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> It's like a new born baby on steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks to @1clearhead for discovering the MEMT X5! I'm enjoying it right now and will have a review up soon.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Thanks to @1clearhead for discovering the MEMT X5! I'm enjoying it right now and will have a review up soon.


 

 Wow! If I'm not mistaken? ...yours will probably be the first review on the MEMT X5.
 Cheers!


----------



## bhazard

I wouldn't mind hearing the X5 and Uiisii, but I just got the Monoprice M1060, which is basically very much close to an Audeze LCD2. They dominate anything I have right now, although the A4 isn't that far off.


----------



## themindfreak

Hi guys, has anyone heard the moxpad X9 yet? I was looking through aliexpress this morning and stumbled on them. Having heard from some people about the X6 and X3, was wondering how the X9 would do. I'm new to headfi too so nice to meet you!
  
 Link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moxpad-X9-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Earphone-with-Mic-for-Mobile-MP3/32782206340.html?


----------



## wgrish7

themindfreak said:


> Hi guys, has anyone heard the moxpad X9 yet? I was looking through aliexpress this morning and stumbled on them. Having heard from some people about the X6 and X3, was wondering how the X9 would do. I'm new to headfi too so nice to meet you!
> 
> Link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moxpad-X9-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Earphone-with-Mic-for-Mobile-MP3/32782206340.html?


 

 Dual dynamic and mmcx for $18? I am interested. The design looks like the vsonic vsds3


----------



## 1clearhead

I'm actually waiting for these.....they should be here either today, or tomorrow.
  
*UiiSii DT200*


----------



## ctheanh

skiesofazel said:


> I haven't listened to the Tenmak line so can't help you there. I would swap the 808 with the BK50 for the more controlled bass and the more linear treble.
> 
> As for the ****, it's surprisingly capable for metal for a v-shaped phone, but it completely unravels when trying to reproduce some intentionally bad, extremely trebly Darkthrone style recordings you sometimes get with metal. You then get a splashy mess that is almost painful to listen to. Properly produced and mastered metal sounds good though, mainly because the bass can follow a quick tempo without smearing, despite its very generous quantity and extension.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I totally agree with you..
 I always have in my pocket xe800 and **** 4in1 - xe800 is good for metal, acoustic and vocal and 4in1 is for dance/EDM.
 I tried GR07, re400,Soundmagic E10... some earbuds like HE-150, pk2.. but this is my best combo.


----------



## Vidal

Just uploaded my thoughts (brief as always) on the Boarseman KR25D onto my website for those who follow my reviews/verdicts. 
  
 I can't say anymore on here because of the MoT rules.


----------



## Drakis

vidal said:


> Just uploaded my thoughts (brief as always) on the Boarseman KR25D onto my website for those who follow my reviews/verdicts.
> 
> I can't say anymore on here because of the MoT rules.


 

 Cannot seem to be reaching your website. DNS problems?


----------



## Vidal

drakis said:


> Cannot seem to be reaching your website. DNS problems?


 
  
 Still working here but I am supposed to be transferring to another hosting company this week. Maybe they've started the process early


----------



## Drakis

It's working now! Maybe a glitch in the matrix.


----------



## Vidal

I checked with the hosting company they've done it early, so should be stable again.


----------



## VShaft

^
 Hmmm, was about to check the review, but it's still not working for me. Will try again later...


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

1clearhead said:


> Solid housing and awesome sonics on these are a PLUS! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> If you like the MaGaosi K3 (K3 Pro), get the UiiSii HM7. But, if you like the SENDIY M1221, get the MEMT X5. Both have 90% sound signatures to its predecessors!




Do you have info if new MEMT IEM is in the works? 
UiiSii came out with HM8 already (no review yet though). These new brands are to be watched - based on their offerings so far.
Great findings Clear!
Never enough...
.


----------



## Vidal

oopswrongplanet said:


> Do you have info if new MEMT IEM is in the works?
> UiiSii came out with HM8 already (no review yet though). These new brands are to be watched - based on their offerings so far.
> Great findings Clear!
> Never enough...
> .


 
  
 HM7 has been out for at least 15 months, UiiSii is not a new brand by any stretch


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

vidal said:


> HM7 has been out for at least 15 months, UiiSii is not a new brand by any stretch




Great! UiiSii was introduced in this thread by Clear a few weeks back, that's why it's new for me. I guess you don't have anything regarding the next MEMT model, do you?
.


----------



## Vidal

oopswrongplanet said:


> I guess you don't have anything regarding the next MEMT model, do you?
> .


 
  
 If you mean the X3, yes I'll be posting up my thoughts on them soon.


----------



## Skullophile

I think he Memt to ask when is the next new Memt release. Maybe an X5 mkII. Num Num Num


----------



## 1clearhead

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *OopsWrongPlanet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yea, I tried the HM8. They're good, but nothing out of the ordinary. A better choice would be the *UiiSii Hi-805* in that same style and category. Vocals are incredibly luscious! ....other good ones are the Hi-905 (these are hybrids), US60 (named: Bamboo), US90 (named: Bumble Bee), and HM7. I'm still waiting on my order for the DT200. Another model I haven't heard yet are the Hi-820.
 So far, that's my coverage on the UiiSii brand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 About MEMT: Other MEMT IEM's to look out for are the MEMT MINI, MEMT X1, MEMT M1, MEMT M2, MEMT X3, and MEMT X3 MINI.
 ....later, I might order the MEMT MINI. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Note: All the models mentioned above might NOT be on Aliexpress yet, or not available globally.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

vidal said:


> If you mean the X3, yes I'll be posting up my thoughts on them soon.




thanks, I'm gonna read it but I prefer IEMs because I just can't keep ear buds in place. Is there any MEMT IEM in the making?
.


----------



## DBaldock9

oopswrongplanet said:


> thanks, I'm gonna read it but I prefer IEMs because I just can't keep ear buds in place. Is there any MEMT IEM in the making?
> .


 

 The X5, and it sounds really good, for such a small housing & 6mm driver.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Yea, I tried the HM8. They're good, but nothing out of the ordinary. A better choice would be the *UiiSii Hi-805* in that same style and category. Vocals are incredibly luscious! ....other good ones are the Hi-905 (these are hybrids), US60 (named: Bamboo), US90 (named: Bumble Bee), and HM7. I'm still waiting on my order for the DT200. Another model I haven't heard yet are the Hi-820.
> So far, that's my coverage on the UiiSii brand.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 905 is really great! More listening, more like it.


----------



## vapman

antz123 said:


> @Lurk650
> 
> @zato23
> 
> ...






Left = rose aurora with stock copper cable
Right = CKLewis $12.50 silver plated copper braided cable

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-1-2m-5N-OCC-single-crystal-silver-plated-copper-Earphone-Cable-HiFi-Headset-Line/32731547619.html


----------



## FUYU

vapman said:


> Left = rose aurora with stock copper cable
> Right = CKLewis $12.50 silver plated copper braided cable
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-1-2m-5N-OCC-single-crystal-silver-plated-copper-Earphone-Cable-HiFi-Headset-Line/32731547619.html




The only question is: What switches does your mechanical keyboard have?


----------



## Cinder

fuyu said:


> The only question is: What switches does your mechanical keyboard have?


 
 If he's sane, MX Browns.


----------



## FUYU

cinder said:


> If he's sane, MX Browns.




MX Green for me. Unfortunately my POK3R broke. Back to rubber dome. :angry_face:


----------



## Cinder

fuyu said:


> MX Green for me. Unfortunately my POK3R broke. Back to rubber dome.


 
 Ew.


----------



## B9Scrambler

You guys would go nuts using the keyboard on my current laptop; an old Asus G73J. Sponge central...thing is frickin' horrible to type on.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Nope. I actually believe he is referring to Lord Voldemort....
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

b9scrambler said:


> You guys would go nuts using the keyboard on my current laptop; an old Asus G73J. Sponge central...thing is frickin' horrible to type on.


 
 You should get yourself a cheap/disposable external keyboard. Here in Thailand there are literally hundreds to choose from, starting at around $8. Some of them are surprisingly decent but most certainly better than a spongy laptop keyboard (sent from the spongy keyboard of my DELL N5510). I know I'm a hypocrite but don't want to take up extra space on my office desk..


----------



## TwinACStacks

I just have a Wireless HP keyboard and Mouse. Perfect for me as I type with 2 fingers.
  
 Don't laugh I'm BLINDINGLY fast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  








 TWIN


----------



## vapman

fuyu said:


> The only question is: What switches does your mechanical keyboard have?


 
  
  


cinder said:


> If he's sane, MX Browns.


 
  
  


fuyu said:


> MX Green for me. Unfortunately my POK3R broke. Back to rubber dome.


 
 Ugh, please guys, you're making me sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*Buckling springs!* Buckling springs or go home. MX's of all colors belong in the trash. All of you go buy a Unicomp right now.
  
 There are hundreds of sellers selling these same cables, they're available all over, so just go find ones that look like it


----------



## Shawn71

b9scrambler said:


> You guys would go nuts using the keyboard on my current laptop; an old Asus G73J. Sponge central...thing is frickin' horrible to type on. :blink:




A "key word" to remind you b9, spend something on external kbrd under $10 from your budget iem bank........


----------



## Cinder

vapman said:


> Ugh, please guys, you're making me sick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You better be careful round these parts feller, them some fightin words :/


----------



## FUYU

vapman said:


> Ugh, please guys, you're making me sick :mad:
> 
> *Buckling springs!* Buckling springs or go home. MX's of all colors belong in the trash. All of you go buy a Unicomp right now.
> 
> There are hundreds of sellers selling these same cables, they're available all over, so just go find ones that look like it




The old IBM Model M/F? OK. You. Win.


----------



## vapman

cinder said:


> You better be careful round these parts feller, them some fightin words :/


 
 FUYU knows what's up though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All i can say is try buckling when you get a chance. If you like quietness then they're not for you. But nothing will come close when writing a 6k word long paper for work is a daily thing.
  
  
  
 Where are you guys buying the *XDuoo IEMs*? I want to join the party.


----------



## crabdog

vapman said:


> FUYU knows what's up though.   All i can say is try buckling when you get a chance. If you like quietness then they're not for you. But nothing will come close when writing a 6k word long paper for work is a daily thing.
> 
> 
> [rule]
> Where are you guys buying the *XDuoo IEMs*? I want to join the party.



All the usual Ali stores have them - AK, HCK, hotfi etc


----------



## Apple0222

I want to buy a headphone, what advice do you have?


----------



## crabdog

apple0222 said:


> I want to buy a headphone, what advice do you have?


 
 In order to give proper advice we need to know your budget, music preferences and preferred sound signature.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Just laying back on the bed listening to 3 Very good earphones and some Ai Takakawa. Wow. LZ A4, Magaosi K3 and the Shockwave III.

With all these new IEMs churning out I sometimes forget to mention how incredibly good the Shockwave truly is. Simply, insanely, good.

In fact there isn't a bad IEM in the bunch. I consider myself extremely lucky and fortunate to have such great sound at my disposal and sometimes forget to express my thanks.

 TWIN


----------



## Apple0222

crabdog said:


> In order to give proper advice we need to know your budget, music preferences and preferred sound signature.


 
 thanks, under $50. I don't like music very much, but I like watch the Action Movie.


----------



## crabdog

apple0222 said:


> thanks, under $50. I don't like music very much, but I like watch the Action Movie.


 
 There are many good choices available for you. I'm guessing for action movies something comfortable with good  bass would work well.
  
 You could take a look at the Tennmak Pro, Accutone Lyra and Sendiy M2.
  
 I'm sure others will be able to give you some more suggestions too.


----------



## bhazard

The Monoprice M1060 is a little too big to be considered portable and is technically sold by a US company, but holy crap is it good. It would be the best Chinese made headphone by far that I've heard.


----------



## Apple0222

crabdog said:


> There are many good choices available for you. I'm guessing for action movies something comfortable with good  bass would work well.
> 
> You could take a look at the Tennmak Pro, Accutone Lyra and Sendiy M2.
> 
> I'm sure others will be able to give you some more suggestions too.


 
 OK, perfect, thanks so much.


----------



## Octave0

vidal said:


> Just uploaded my thoughts (brief as always) on the Boarseman KR25D onto my website for those who follow my reviews/verdicts.
> 
> I can't say anymore on here because of the MoT rules.




Nice straight to the point review/breakdown on the kr25d vidal, i found that they have abit more microphonics then i would like when im out & moving around other then that they are excellent for there value. Great website btw (bookmarked)


----------



## misteral201103

twinacstacks said:


> Just laying back on the bed listening to 3 Very good earphones and some Ai Takakawa. Wow. LZ A4, Magaosi K3 and the Shockwave III.
> 
> With all these new IEMs churning out I sometimes forget to mention how incredibly good the Shockwave truly is. Simply, insanely, good.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd be interested to read your comparisons of the 3 - I've got the A4 and love them and really shouldn't be interested in other IEMs.......but....well....you know.....


----------



## mochill

apple0222 said:


> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > In order to give proper advice we need to know your budget, music preferences and preferred sound signature.
> ...


venture electronics monk plus espresso


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> Just laying back on the bed listening to 3 Very good earphones and some Ai Takakawa. Wow. LZ A4, Magaosi K3 and the Shockwave III.
> 
> With all these new IEMs churning out I sometimes forget to mention how incredibly good the Shockwave truly is. Simply, insanely, good.
> 
> ...


 

 Yea, on my time of intimacy and oneness with my music, I take "time-out" to also enjoy my best 3 -the SENDIY M1221 (for its resolution), MaGaosi K3 (for its Hi-end class), and UiiSii Hi-905 (for its holographic signature). ....All 3 are simply explicit and brilliant for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "
  
  
 ....I would be interested to hear other head-fier's personal top best 3!


----------



## vapman

1clearhead said:


> Yea, on my time of intimacy and oneness with my music, I take "time-out" to also enjoy my best 3 -the SENDIY M1221 (for its resolution), MaGaosi K3 (for its Hi-end class), and UiiSii Hi-905 (for its holographic signature). ....All 3 are simply explicit and brilliant for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Rose Cappuccino MK2
 Rose Aurora
 Sony XB90EX
  
 Can you sense a theme? (it's not the brand Rose)


----------



## kova4a

vapman said:


> Where are you guys buying the *XDuoo IEMs*? I want to join the party.


 
 No need for aliexpress this time around as penonaudio has them http://penonaudio.com/XDUOO-EP1 and I'll chose penon over any aliexpress seller any day of the week.


----------



## vapman

kova4a said:


> No need for aliexpress this time around as penonaudio has them http://penonaudio.com/XDUOO-EP1 and I'll chose penon over any aliexpress seller any day of the week.


 
 Why didn't I think to check with them? Thanks, Penon is good people for sure.
  
 Kova yours is still in transit i'm sure, hope you will have yours soon?


----------



## Lurk650

Switched the K3 stock cable to my 4 core Silver plated cable and added the Kombi foam to the stock K3 tips, this def improved the sound to being on par with the A4 for my preferred sound sig

I tried out my copper balanced and honestly didn't notice much of a difference compared to the notch up in SQ when it's with my A4. The silver plated cable did make a notice difference in the high treble


----------



## kova4a

vapman said:


> Why didn't I think to check with them? Thanks, Penon is good people for sure.
> 
> Kova yours is still in transit i'm sure, hope you will have yours soon?


 
 Yeah, penon has been consistently solid with fast shipping times and customer service for years, so it's usually my preferred choice given that I've had multiple occasions of waiting 2 months for aliexpress orders. If there is nor unforeseen delay I think mine should arrive by the end of next week.


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> Yea, on my time of intimacy and oneness with my music, I take "time-out" to also enjoy my best 3 -the SENDIY M1221 (for its resolution), MaGaosi K3 (for its Hi-end class), and UiiSii Hi-905 (for its holographic signature). ....All 3 are simply explicit and brilliant for me! :tongue_smile:  "   "
> 
> 
> ....I would be interested to hear other head-fier's personal top best 3!  :etysmile:




I would add the Xiaomi HD Pro 2DD + 1 BA to the list.
The soundstage is the widest


----------



## VeraGene

Can someone recommend me an IEM for EDM genre. I prefer IEM with good impactful bass.
  
 Currently I am using Audio Technica CKM500iS and I have heard a lot about KZ zs3. I wonder if its an upgrade.
  
 Would like to hear other recommendations too.
  
 Budget is below $40


----------



## antz123

got my self Moxpod X6, pretty disappointed both with sound n build feels flimsy, picture made them look too good. but sound feels hollowish.


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> ....I would be interested to hear other head-fier's personal top best 3!


 
  
 Mine can be viewed on my website as I can't really share them on here. I'm also adding in some 2nd opinions from @loomisjohnson as well.


----------



## themindfreak

@ VeraGene 
  
 I currently have a kz zs3 and I have to say that it has quite a lot of bass for edm. Its like there will always be a bass note thump even though the song didnt really call for it. [So it was quite irritating to me  ] Also i feel that the mid bass bleeds into the vocals making them abit muffled for my preference. However the overall sound bass vocals and treble is quite natural. 
  
 If i were to recommend 1 to you , I would go with rock zircons. They are also bass heavy. You could also just wait for other head-fiers to reply, Im pretty sure they have better options


----------



## toddy0191

VeraGene

The Memt X5 has a lot of bass and are amazing value. Skip back a few pages and you'll see a lot of positivity surrounding them.

They also have a great soundstage with good instrument separation. Only negative is the cable which is prone to microphonics. This can be avoided though by wearing them over the ear.

Other options would be the Tennmak Cellos but they're currently $50 AFAIK. Worth every penny though.


----------



## crabdog

veragene said:


> Can someone recommend me an IEM for EDM genre. I prefer IEM with good impactful bass.
> 
> Currently I am using Audio Technica CKM500iS and I have heard a lot about KZ zs3. I wonder if its an upgrade.
> 
> ...


 
 The Hidizs EX-01 might suit your needs.
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hidizs-EX-01-High-Fidelity-Dynamic-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphones/1994049_32703501794.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.X0Ihfv
  

  
  
 Also the TFZ Series 1:
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/TFZ-SERIES-1-Wide-Frequency-HiFi-Dual-Loop-Dynamic-Dual-Chamber-In-Ear-Earphones/1994049_32655069995.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.U3fWMH


----------



## sathish007ece

Hi friends,

Greetings,

I am having Shozy zero & RHA MA750 ,B&W P5 & Mi headphone.
What's ur take on Mi IEM pro hd is it worth 25$ .

Any other IEM with good sound stage,isolation,neutral warm & surrounding effect under 35$.

 Also I m trying for good Dap around 100-125$ (Xduoo i m getting good reviews).


Also provide their cheapest buying link online .

Thanks in advance


----------



## crabdog

toddy0191 said:


> @VeraGene
> 
> The Memt X5 has a lot of bass and are amazing value. Skip back a few pages and you'll see a lot of positivity surrounding them.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, the X5 is very good but so true about microphonics.


----------



## loomisjohnson

sathish007ece said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


 

 urbanfun hifi ($20 or so on ali) should work for you--to me it sounds bigger than the shozy and has more clarity than the rha


----------



## Bananiq

I didnt watch this thread for a long time- do we have any new unique IEMs like Havi B3?


----------



## crabdog

sathish007ece said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


 
 For an extra $25 you could get the Cayin N3 which looks to be a good DAP. It will be in stores very soon.


----------



## snip3r77

Impression of the Cello vs x5


toddy0191 said:


> VeraGene
> 
> The Memt X5 has a lot of bass and are amazing value. Skip back a few pages and you'll see a lot of positivity surrounding them.
> 
> ...


----------



## groucho69

fuyu said:


> MX Green for me. Unfortunately my POK3R broke. Back to rubber dome.


 
 I have a friend who's a rubber dom


----------



## FUYU

groucho69 said:


> I have a friend who's a rubber dom




Pardon?


----------



## wastan

antz123 said:


> got my self Moxpod X6, pretty disappointed both with sound n build feels flimsy, picture made them look too good. but sound feels hollowish.




These are really tip sensitive. I wound up making some foamies out of earplugs and now they sound pretty good.


----------



## wastan

themindfreak said:


> @ VeraGene
> 
> I currently have a kz zs3 and I have to say that it has quite a lot of bass for edm. Its like there will always be a bass note thump even though the song didnt really call for it. [So it was quite irritating to me  ] Also i feel that the mid bass bleeds into the vocals making them abit muffled for my preference. However the overall sound bass vocals and treble is quite natural.
> 
> If i were to recommend 1 to you , I would go with rock zircons. They are also bass heavy. You could also just wait for other head-fiers to reply, Im pretty sure they have better options




ZS3 definitely more musical and natural sounding than zircons.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> The Hidizs EX-01 might suit your needs.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hidizs-EX-01-High-Fidelity-Dynamic-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphones/1994049_32703501794.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.X0Ihfv
> 
> ...


 

 Well you know I'm a big fan of the TFZ S1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Then there's the TFZ S1S
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Good luck @VeraGene


----------



## SeeSax

cinder said:


> I've gotten both the EN700 Bass and the Whizzer A15! Impressions will come around soon.


 
  
 Sorry to quote a month old post, but I ordered the exact same thing: Whizzer A15 and EN700 bass haha. I haven't decided if I want to write a review on the Whizzer yet, partially because I giggle every time I say Whizzer out loud. I am pretty impressed with them so far for a sub-$100 IEM. Comfort is world glass at any price point, sound is fairly decent with impressive bass and slightly rolled off treble for me. I like them overall. In fact, they're connected to my bluetooth MMCX cable for workouts. I just love the size and shape of them. Anyway, just wanted to chime in. Hopefully I can get around to a review as well. 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## notamethlab

bhazard said:


> The Monoprice M1060 is a little too big to be considered portable and is technically sold by a US company, but holy crap is it good. It would be the best Chinese made headphone by far that I've heard.



Has your pair shown any signs of cracking?


----------



## bhazard

notamethlab said:


> Has your pair shown any signs of cracking?


 
 No cracking at all. Feels pretty sturdy actually, but I've also been gentle with it.
  
 I'm not using the stock cable either. I feel like that is the cause of a lot of the problems mentioned. It's so easy to run balanced with a balanced MMCX IEM cable, and it sounds incredible. Lots of bass, which surprised me for a Planar headphone. I like it better than my old HE-500.


----------



## Cinder

I've got a load of Chi-Fi stuff coming through. I wanted to see what you guys wanted to me to review first, or if there's a set of these IEMs that you want to see more:
  

Kinera Db005
Rose Mini2
Magaosi K3 Pro
Accutone Pegasus
Accutone Pisces
Accutone Pisces HD
Accutone Pisces Band
Accutone Vega


----------



## DBaldock9

cinder said:


> I've got a load of Chi-Fi stuff coming through. I wanted to see what you guys wanted to me to review first, or if there's a set of these IEMs that you want to see more:
> 
> 
> Kinera Db005
> ...


 
  
 I've got the Kinera BA05, which may be the 12Ω version of the Kinera BD005 that you've ordered (they certainly look similar).
 It would be interesting to know what your impression of the sound is.


----------



## TT600R

cinder said:


> I've got a load of Chi-Fi stuff coming through. I wanted to see what you guys wanted to me to review first, or if there's a set of these IEMs that you want to see more:
> 
> 
> Kinera Db005
> ...


 

 Curious what you think of the Magaosi K3 Pro.
 So, that one first?


----------



## Cinder

dbaldock9 said:


> I've got the Kinera BA05, which may be the 12Ω version of the Kinera BD005 that you've ordered (they certainly look similar).
> It would be interesting to know what your impression of the sound is.


 
 The BD005 is also 12Ω I think. Perhaps they have different drivers?


----------



## Cinder

tt600r said:


> Curious what you think of the Magaosi K3 Pro.
> So, that one first?


 
 Unless I get a lot of people telling me otherwise it probably will be.


----------



## TT600R

cinder said:


> Unless I get a lot of people telling me otherwise it probably will be.


 
 they won't, believe me


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

apple0222 said:


> I want to buy a headphone, what advice do you have?




Don't! If you do there's no way out!
.


----------



## Skullophile

apple0222 said:


> I want to buy a headphone, what advice do you have?


Stay away from this one


----------



## chompchomps

i have the K3's and boy are they amazing. Amateur impression and review coming up soon! its a little overdue


----------



## vapman

Guys I am looking for some budget assistance. Was gonna get my girlfriend the KZ ZST (20 on amazon) but they're out of stock until 14th. Only requirements are they have a mic android compatible (1 button or 3 button doesn't matter) and under $20, cause i'm paying.
  
 Apparently the lg v20 doesn't come with quadbeats anymore? She got hers after the B&O offer was done unfortunately.
  
 Are the ZST worth waiting 4 more days to be in stock over anything else under 20 that's got a mic?
  
 thanks all


----------



## TwoPalms

vapman said:


> Guys I am looking for some budget assistance. Was gonna get my girlfriend the KZ ZST (20 on amazon) but they're out of stock until 14th. Only requirements are they have a mic android compatible (1 button or 3 button doesn't matter) and under $20, cause i'm paying.
> 
> Apparently the lg v20 doesn't come with quadbeats anymore? She got hers after the B&O offer was done unfortunately.
> 
> ...



Memt X5


----------



## themindfreak

vapman said:


> Guys I am looking for some budget assistance. Was gonna get my girlfriend the KZ ZST (20 on amazon) but they're out of stock until 14th. Only requirements are they have a mic android compatible (1 button or 3 button doesn't matter) and under $20, cause i'm paying.
> 
> Apparently the lg v20 doesn't come with quadbeats anymore? She got hers after the B&O offer was done unfortunately.
> 
> ...


 
 I have a kz zst and in my opinion they have the deep bass of a dynamic driver but the characteristics of a BA driver for the mids and highs.
 So when i first listened to it, I couldnt adapt to the BA like character of the mids and highs, as I always use dyamic driver earphones. It was just quick/ precise/ accurate sounding but abit fatiguing to me.


----------



## vapman

themindfreak said:


> I have a kz zst and in my opinion they have the deep bass of a dynamic driver but the characteristics of a BA driver for the mids and highs.
> So when i first listened to it, I couldnt adapt to the BA like character of the mids and highs, as I always use dyamic driver earphones. It was just quick/ precise/ accurate sounding but abit fatiguing to me.


 
 Hmm thanks, it might not be the best choice if it can be fatiguing. I might just go for one of KZ's dynamic driver only options?
 Wasn't wanting to get a Rock either since i got her one of those before and she hated it. (but i dont think anyone here still cares about rock anyway?)


----------



## sathish007ece

loomisjohnson said:


> urbanfun hifi ($20 or so on ali) should work for you--to me it sounds bigger than the shozy and has more clarity than the rha


 
 whats ur thought on Rock Zircon Nano Headphone


----------



## themindfreak

vapman said:


> Hmm thanks, it might not be the best choice if it can be fatiguing. I might just go for one of KZ's dynamic driver only options?
> Wasn't wanting to get a Rock either since i got her one of those before and she hated it. (but i dont think anyone here still cares about rock anyway?)


 
 Hmm yea kz single dynamic should do fine. I guess a safer choice would be a KZ Ate/Atr.  My knowledge of best bang for buck is still quite shallow so cant really help much


----------



## vapman

No prob, I thought i had an ATE-S with mic kicking around somewhere but turns out I gave it to a friend a couple months ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Ended up going for the Sony MDRXB50AP


----------



## nplateau

I've found the ZST to be very highly tip dependant.  I had a hard time at first finding tips that worked for me, in terms of both fit and sound.  I finally found some from another earphone that works well enough for now, and I'm quite pleased with the clarity and the bass.  It's not basshead level, but it's satisfying, and the sizzle has calmed down a bit, too.


----------



## dreep

Had a quick search in the thread but couldn't find anything, what are some decent priced, around £20 chinese headphones? got lots of the KZ inears but after of headphones for the pc.


----------



## Lurk650

Went through all my IEM inventory tonight: 

Bette - the bass is lighter than I remember

KK-Ting - I still don't care for these, sound is too dark for me

TKH1 - These are missing, need to find them lol

Philips 3590 - Goes for $9 on Amazon right now but is questionable whether they are legit. If you can find them legit, these are still very, very good. Midbass can be a bit much but it's still a very clean sound that surprisingly isn't veiled, the highs are all there. Stage has good L/R separation and is pretty wide. Using them with biflange tips.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

vapman said:


> Hmm thanks, it might not be the best choice if it can be fatiguing. I might just go for one of KZ's dynamic driver only options?
> Wasn't wanting to get a Rock either since i got her one of those before and she hated it. *(but **i* *dont** think anyone here still cares about rock anyway?*)


 
 Hey Vap, have you tried the Rock on her finger yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 .
 I like the UiiSii HM7. 
 $9.99 on Amazon ( you could have 2 for $20)
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DC6NGQI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
 .


----------



## groucho69

themindfreak said:


> Hmm yea kz single dynamic should do fine. I guess a safer choice would be a KZ Ate/Atr.  My knowledge of best bang for buck is still quite shallow so cant really help much


 
 For me there is no fatigue factor on ZST. Maybe I'm a freak? OK I am a freak, but anyway....


----------



## themindfreak

groucho69 said:


> For me there is no fatigue factor on ZST. Maybe I'm a freak? OK I am a freak, but anyway....


 
 It could be my ears being sensitive I dont know. Well at least its good to know some people arent that fatigued by the ZST, helps me gauge how "normal" my ears are XD


----------



## HiFiChris

All right, fellas! My (English) review of the *Rose Mini2* is now online (only the preamble is in German, the rest is in English)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/03/rose-technology-mini2-review.html*


----------



## FUYU

hifichris said:


> All right, fellas! My (English) review of the *Rose Mini2* is now online (only the preamble is in German, the rest is in English)!
> 
> *http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/03/rose-technology-mini2-review.html*




Have to disagree on that one. I found the Mini2 to be super bright, outright sibilant. I was also using the Hifime 9018 for that matter.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

lurk650 said:


> Philips 3590 - Goes for $9 on Amazon right now but is questionable whether they are legit. If you can find them legit, these are still very, very good. Midbass can be a bit much but it's still a very clean sound that surprisingly isn't veiled, the highs are all there. Stage has good L/R separation and is pretty wide. Using them with biflange tips.


 
 Why would they be fake when the Philips company is selling them on Amazon??


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vapman said:


> Wasn't wanting to get a Rock either since i got her one of those before and she hated it. (but i dont think anyone here still cares about rock anyway?)


 
 Yeah, the Rock Mula headphones are terrible. Every source of music sounds different. I'll let you know my thoughts on Zircon soon. If they equal your thoughts or not...


----------



## vapman

laughmoredaily said:


> Yeah, the Rock Mula headphones are terrible. Every source of music sounds different. I'll let you know my thoughts on Zircon soon. If they equal your thoughts or not...


 
 My thoughts were that the Zircon sounded like the drivers were made of sand. I wish I could have stopped you in time buddy!


----------



## HiFiChris

fuyu said:


> Have to disagree on that one. I found the Mini2 to be super bright, outright sibilant. I was also using the Hifime 9018 for that matter.


 
  
 What tips are/were you using?

 I read your comments on the Rose Technology thread regarding the brightness & sibilance.

 Using the white, regular length stock tips that came with the Mini2, neither my measurements nor listening to sine sweeps indicate any sibilance/brightness except for a slight lift between 2 and 3 kHz.
  

  
 (Don't pay too much attention to the UERMs' massive treble spike in that FR plot that's only there because my UERM is obviously a CIEM and I couldn't get it deep enough into the measurement coupler due to my large ear canals.)


----------



## FUYU

hifichris said:


> What tips are/were you using?
> 
> I read your comments on the Rose Technology thread regarding the brightness & sibilance.
> 
> Using the white, regular length stock tips that came with the Mini2, neither my measurements nor listening to sine sweeps indicate any sibilance/brightness except for a slight lift between 2 and 3 kHz.




I am using the white silicons. I played around with everything, but the foamies. (My earcanals are rather large for that matter)
I was thrilled at first listen, but fatigue was setting in rather fast. I'll give it another listen and update you. 

What compensation are you applying? Your graphs seem to be always downsloping.


----------



## FUYU

Another thing. The black silcones can't seem to hold onto the nozzle. They just fall right off.


----------



## HiFiChris

@FUYU
  
  Regarding the compensation/calibration: 
  

http://frequency-response.blogspot.com/p/about-measurement-graphs.html
and
http://www.head-fi.org/products/vibro-labs-veritas/reviews/14387
  
  
 I was aiming for an IEC 711-like calibration with applied diffuse-field compensation. This goes quite well from 20 Hz to 1.5 kHz, but I know that my plots are displaying too little level around 3 and 6 kHz.
 I am well aware of that but don't have the time and energy to get closer to a better result at the moment. I should have probably used REW instead of ARTA in the first place to get an easier reference target line to work with for the calibration, but since I was already quite familiar with ARTA and had 0 experience with REW, I went with what appeared to be the easier way at first but turned out to be the opposite later on.
  
  
  
 By the way, iIrc, you wrote that your Mini2 had acrylic nozzles, didn't you? If so, I'm a bit jealous because the one I got has got silicone tubes as nozzles, and I am a little concerned about the long-term reliability of those (but don't intend on changing the tips anyway).


----------



## vapman

The only thing that really concerns me is that the CIEM isn't properly sealed so the measurement is meaningless. Are you positive there were no other possible variables in measuring?


----------



## FUYU

hifichris said:


> @FUYU
> 
> By the way, iIrc, you wrote that your Mini2 had acrylic nozzles, didn't you? If so, I'm a bit jealous because the one I got has got silicone tubes as nozzles, and I am a little concerned about the long-term reliability of those (but don't intend on changing the tips anyway). :etysmile:




They do? I totally didn't notice. Very seamless in transtion.


----------



## HiFiChris

vapman said:


> The only thing that really concerns me is that the CIEM isn't properly sealed so the measurement is meaningless.


 
  
 My UERM was properly sealed during the measurement - I made this sure by sealing it with a huge amount of blue tack, else you would experience a heavy roll-off in the lows.

 Surely there can be variances in the measurements, but I always aim for the same insertion depth in the coupler if possible. And I measure each IEM multiple times to ensure that there was no glitch.


----------



## HiFiChris

fuyu said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > @FUYU
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, flexible silicone tubes on the one I have.

 Not really visible in the photos but easily noticeable in real life.

 By the way, looking at my photos and yours, I noticed that the dampers seem to be placed differently - the Mini 2 I got has the dampers a bit more on the end of the nozzle whereas yours has them more pushed in. Is the damping screen facing inwards or outwards on yours? On the one I have, the damping screen is facing inwards.
  

  
 (Click on the photo above to view it in higher resolution.)


----------



## groucho69

themindfreak said:


> It could be my ears being sensitive I dont know. Well at least its good to know some people arent that fatigued by the ZST, helps me gauge how "normal" my ears are XD


 
 My ears are not normal. I am in the top 1 percentile...for over 60 years old.


----------



## FUYU

You are actually right, I tend to not bend nozzles, hence why i didnt notice. :rolleyes:
Usually the further away the damper, the higher the dampening factor. This might play a role, albeit a small one.


----------



## 1clearhead

Man! Has anyone tried the *Rock Y1*? I picked these up at a Zircon authorized store in Beijing, China and surprised me quite a bit.
  
 These IEM's are simple and cheaply priced, but are slamming with an incredibly wide soundstage! I never thought I'll like these a bit better than the Rock Zircon's for that matter.
  
 Take a quick look.....
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ROCK-Y1-Stereo-Earphone-in-line-control-with-mic-Headset-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earbuds-For/32702660916.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.64H2cu&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_6_10066_10065_10068_433_434_10136_10137_10138_10060_9999_10062_10056_10055_10054_302_10059_10099_10103_10102_10096_10052_10053_10050_10107_10051_10106_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_5000000_10078_10079_10073_10070_10122_10123_10126_10124-5000000_9999,searchweb201603_2,afswitch_1,ppcSwitch_5,single_sort_0_default&btsid=fdbf8d4f-7ce4-46d9-9905-a1e42a74f9e0&algo_expid=5bd5af51-aa74-4f96-9ecf-050eb987c4c7-0&algo_pvid=5bd5af51-aa74-4f96-9ecf-050eb987c4c7


----------



## Lurk650

laughmoredaily said:


> Why would they be fake when the Philips company is selling them on Amazon??




Not sure. Just going by the comments, maybe when they were written they weren't being sold by Philips but a 3rd party on Amazon. Idk. Like I said, they are actually solid. I have had my pair for like 4 years but barely listen to them. IMO they sound better than LZ ED9 and ATE, better than my MM Maples did. I've had quite a few under $25 gear and these sound the best I've heard. I have heard any new cheap gear in the last few months though so I'm sure there may be better out there. MEMT X5 is very tempting but I won't be purchasing just to get a listen.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vapman said:


> My thoughts were that the Zircon sounded like the drivers were made of sand. I wish I could have stopped you in time buddy!


 
 Unfortunately, it's hard to stop a curious person...  Instead of spending hundreds of dollars on ear buds and iem's. I should have invested that money in DAP's with good reviews and just bought a couple pairs of great headphones. Hopefully, my future reviews of budget headphones will stop curious folk from making my mistake. But I doubt it will. 
  
 PS: You need stop practice swimming on sandy beaches and start practicing in the water.


----------



## vapman

laughmoredaily said:


> Unfortunately, it's hard to stop a curious person...  Instead of spending hundreds of dollars on ear buds and iem's. I should have invested that money in DAP's with good reviews and just bought a couple pairs of great headphones. Hopefully, my future reviews of budget headphones will stop curious folk from making my mistake. But I doubt it will.
> 
> PS: You need stop practice swimming on sandy beaches and start practicing in the water.




Your approach isnt bad at all. A lot of guys start with a TOTL DAP off glowing reviews just to find it hardly does anything they like sound wise and don't want the investment to have been a poor one so they try to navigate headphones based on how they play with a given DAP.

Your method by the time you feel like dropping a few hundred on a set you will have an idea of the whole budget spectrum and it will be effortless to pick what you know you like... So.... You are probably saving money in the end given you're already in the audio game 

I always say spend as little as you can to get the sound that makes you happiest. Says a guy who spends several thousands every year on audio.


----------



## alvinlim2010

I





vapman said:


> Your approach isnt bad at all. A lot of guys start with a TOTL DAP off glowing reviews just to find it hardly does anything they like sound wise and don't want the investment to have been a poor one so they try to navigate headphones based on how they play with a given DAP.
> 
> Your method by the time you feel like dropping a few hundred on a set you will have an idea of the whole budget spectrum and it will be effortless to pick what you know you like... So.... You are probably saving money in the end given you're already in the audio game
> 
> I always say spend as little as you can to get the sound that makes you happiest. Says a guy who spends several thousands every year on audio.



I do agree as well, I'm always interested on the totl gear but don't have the budget (nor the courage) to purchase those. I have tried the campfire series e.g. Nova, Andromeda etc. And while they sound great, I just can't justify spending 7,8 times the amount of my LZ A4, which I'm enjoying tremendously. 

Currently my rotation has been my trinity Vyrus and LZ A4, with my Walnut and Yuin pk2 for home casual listening. Been satisfied thus far!


----------



## SuperMAG

How is the combination of lz a4 with wallnut?


----------



## Skullophile

laughmoredaily said:


> Unfortunately, it's hard to stop a curious person...  Instead of spending hundreds of dollars on ear buds and iem's. I should have invested that money in DAP's with good reviews and just bought a couple pairs of great headphones. Hopefully, my future reviews of budget headphones will stop curious folk from making my mistake. But I doubt it will.
> 
> PS: You need stop practice swimming on sandy beaches and start practicing in the water.


a week or so I said Id rather listen to a good $30 iem with a good $250 balanced DAP than a $250 iem with 
an average source and they all said I was smoking crack but I'm sticking to it.


----------



## vapman

skullophile said:


> a week or so I said Id rather listen to a good $30 iem with a good $250 balanced DAP than a $250 iem with
> an average source and they all said I was smoking crack but I'm sticking to it.


 
 Hey I've been rocking the same DAC since _*nine years ago*_ when it was first proclaimed on these very forums it gave the Benchmark DAC1 competition (oh man i feel so old remembering when the DAC1 was the best thing you could get). That was barely over 200 new then. It beat the mojo to me and is only rivaled by the iDSD Black Label from what I heard. That is a pretty good run for my money IMO. And with the exception of my SZ2000, all my favorite headphones to use with it don't exceed a list price of $80.


----------



## themindfreak

1clearhead said:


> Man! Has anyone tried the *Rock Y1*? I picked these up at a Zircon authorized store in Beijing, China and surprised me quite a bit.
> 
> These IEM's are simple and cheaply priced, but are slamming with an incredibly wide soundstage! I never thought I'll like these a bit better than the Rock Zircon's for that matter.
> 
> ...


 
 When i was buying a rock zircon before, a vendor accidentally sent me a Y1 instead but gave me full refund XD. But iirc, I really liked the Y1 alot when I had it. I only remember it being quite warm sounding


----------



## 1clearhead

themindfreak said:


> When i was buying a rock zircon before, a vendor accidentally sent me a Y1 instead but gave me full refund XD. But iirc, I really liked the Y1 alot when I had it. I only remember it being quite warm sounding


 
  
 Yea, I didn't think anything of these, but I just happened to take a quick listen at the store and blew me away at such a cheap price!.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

1clearhead said:


> Yea, I didn't think anything of these, but I just happened to take a quick listen at the store and blew me away at such a cheap price!.


 
 is the uiisii c200 and rock y1 the same?


----------



## themindfreak

alizeofeniquito said:


> is the uiisii c200 and rock y1 the same?




I believe they are, when I had the Y1, i saw the exact same looking uiisui model (which should be c200), they were almost the exact same sounding. I am not 100% sure as at that time i didnt have my Y1 to compare, but Im am pretty sure they have the same sound


----------



## groucho69

skullophile said:


> a week or so I said Id rather listen to a good $30 iem with a good $250 balanced DAP than a $250 iem with
> an average source and they all said I was smoking crack but I'm sticking to it.


 
 I have got to start deleting those Massdrop emails without reading them! I just don't have the necessary impulse control, nor the necessary $.


----------



## willy156

need a new pair of iems. budget around $50 and i've used in the past: vsonic vsd3s (first generation with the removable cables), alpha+delta d2, kz ates. and my favourite has to go to the vsonics vsd3s. i enjoy listening to rock, jrock, pop, hip hop. should I Get the vsonic vsd3 new? I read the vsonic vsd3p is not that great.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I was touting the Rock Zircon as an inexpensive monster quite a ways back. The Only fault I really had with it is that I can't handle a lot of power. It will distort. But other than that it is a great choice. The Mula, eh.... not so much.
  
 I believe the MEMT X5 has it though.
  








 TWIN


----------



## HiFiChris

hifichris said:


> All right, fellas! My (English) review of the *Rose Mini2* is now online (only the preamble is in German, the rest is in English)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 ... and now it's on Head-Fi as well: *http://www.head-fi.org/products/rose-technology-mini2/reviews/18193*


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

twinacstacks said:


> I was touting the Rock Zircon as an inexpensive monster quite a ways back. The Only fault I really had with it is that I can't handle a lot of power.
> 
> I believe the MEMT X5 has it though.


 
 The Memt X5 is better than the Zircon?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

alizeofeniquito said:


> is the uiisii c200 and rock y1 the same?


 
 Yep, they look like it. Probably same insides too. It's weird that two companies would take the same headphone and put it to market. I guess we'll learn later if they sound different but it's doubtful. The Uiisii is also much cheaper.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

skullophile said:


> a week or so I said Id rather listen to a good $30 iem with a good $250 balanced DAP than a $250 iem with
> an average source and they all said I was smoking crack but I'm sticking to it.


 
 I'm a fool. I keep buying all these earphones when I should buy an actual good DAP. I think I'm doing this for others peoples good at my own loss.


----------



## VShaft

willy156 said:


> need a new pair of iems. budget around $50 and i've used in the past: vsonic vsd3s (first generation with the removable cables), alpha+delta d2, kz ates. and my favourite has to go to the vsonics vsd3s. i enjoy listening to rock, jrock, pop, hip hop. should I Get the vsonic vsd3 new? I read the vsonic vsd3p is not that great.


 
  
 My entry in the pot of recommendations you're going to get is the *PMV A-01 Mk. II*, a 1 DD + 2 BA hybrid. I can recommend them solely because I have them and they sound delicious. They have stellar reviews, too, for what it's worth (here and on other sites, a net search should find them quite quickly). You can find them retailing as low as $53-55 and as high $80 on Aliexpress.


----------



## groucho69

While surfing on Taobao I clicked to see some KZ ZS3's and saw this:
  
 Export version. Currency devaluation. Withdraw funds at the end, vomiting Sale -
  
 Not quite the translation they were looking for I'd say.


----------



## groucho69

And from the same page:
  
 Taobao demonstrated the baby supply and demand information is provided by the buyers and sellers, and its authenticity, accuracy and legitimacy of the information publisher.
  
 Not what I was looking to purchase.


----------



## 1clearhead

alizeofeniquito said:


> is the uiisii c200 and rock y1 the same?


 
  
 Sorry for replying a little late, since I'm in China, while everyone else in the west is asleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Chances are they might be the same overall. Forgot to mention, I did compare both since there is also a UiiSii store in Beijing, as well.
  
 Ironically, the Rock Y1 cost cheaper in China, while the UiiSii C200 cost cheaper outside of China.


----------



## 1clearhead

Wow! Right now I'm enjoying and listening to the *UiiSii DT200* at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So far, I've compared these to the **** VT66, VJJB N1's, VJJB V1(S). And, even though the N1's has detachable wires, I can't help but to lose myself in the sound signature and soundstage the DT200 has for such low price; Incredible bass and clear vocals with linear and clear details.
  
 For such a low price, I definitely fell in a love-trance with these!


----------



## BoomBap08

Hi, guys!

Just wanna get your thoughts regarding the Ath IM50, KZ ZST + SPC cable, and TFZ Series 5S. Which of these 3 y'all think is best in terms of:

- Imaging/Instrument Separation
- Soundstage
- Lows
- Highs
- Clarity in the mids

Exclusively looking for comparison between these 3.

Thanks!


----------



## themindfreak

boombap08 said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Just wanna get your thoughts regarding the Ath IM50, KZ ZST + SPC cable, and TFZ Series 5S. Which of these 3 y'all think is best in terms of:
> 
> ...


 
 I havent heard the tfz series S5 but between the IM50 and ZST, I'd choose the ZST over the IM50.


----------



## BoomBap08

@themindfreak care to elaborate your answer, sir? it would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Inasilentway

1clearhead said:


> Wow! Right now I'm enjoying and listening to the *UiiSii DT200* at work. :etysmile:
> 
> So far, I've compared these to the **** VT66, VJJB N1's, VJJB V1(S). And, even though the N1's has detachable wires, I can't help but to lose myself in the sound signature and soundstage the DT200 has for such low price; Incredible bass and clear vocals with linear and clear details.
> 
> For such a low price, I definitely fell in a love-trance with these!  :tongue_smile:




Thanks for your impressions, I've been tempted since I purchased the HM7. The only thing holding me back is hesitation about getting a good seal with these due to their --at least to me-- unique look. Can you (or anyone who has them) offer impressions of fit and seal, and if necessary, what alternative tips one might use to obtain optimum performance? Thanks.


----------



## themindfreak

boombap08 said:


> @themindfreak care to elaborate your answer, sir? it would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


 
 Ok so in my opinion, when I listened to the IM50, I felt their signature was quite different
*Bass:* There was little bass but quite deep punches. So low quantity but good quality.
  
*Treble*: Treble iirc didnt stand out that much but I didnt recall hating the treble either so I'll say pretty average or above average?
  
*Mids*: They have forward mids with enough upper bass that makes them well bodied. So it was like an inverted V shape sound to me?
  
*Imaging/Soundstage*: Imaging was pretty ok/average and soundstage was also average.(Could be due to average treble) Because of the mid bass bleed it has average clarity on the vocals. ( But they sound nice!)
 If I were to describe in 1 word : Neutral 
  
  
  
 Now coming to the ZST
*Bass*: ZST however definitely has deeper bass. It has more quantity and quality. This bass comes from the dynamic driver. ( Im pretty sure because it really sounded like full bodied bass)  
  
*Treble*: The treble is so accurate sounding in terms of instrument placement and soundstage that it sounds *fake *to me. But this treble I believe is to due to the BA like character of driver that makes it such a precise listening experience. 
  
*Mids*: The mids of the ZST are very energetic which results in slight sibilance in the vocals. I believe this is also due to the BA character of the BA driver.
  
*Imaging/Soundstage*: As again the BA driver comes in with insane imaging. Soundstage isn't the widest. And again coming to clarity, its like there isnt any mid bass bleed at all, very clear vocals.
 If i were to describe in 1 word : Accurate
  
So I would choose the ZST over IM50, only in terms of ability of each part of the sound, the ZST is a clear winner.(Especially in Imaging and Bass) BUT however, if I was forced to buy either 1 as my daily driver, I will prefer the IM50. Even though the ZST has so much 'good' stuff, it is quite fatiguing to listen to especially since how the treble portion is tuned in the ZST.
  
So again if out of the 5 parts u mentioned which has the better one, ZST has it all better. But I cant really imagine the ZST being my daily driver.


----------



## trumpethead

Wow!! Unbelievable the sound quality coming from this... Memt X5....How are they getting this out of a 6mm dynamic driver. These are making me question all of my higher priced iem purchases except A4 and K3P of course..LOL


----------



## BoomBap08

@themindfreak maaan, thanks a ton for that! can't get any more detailed than that.

anyway, you had me at "accurate" so might just cop the zst.

one last thing, have you had any experience with an IM50 hookes up with an spc cable?


----------



## 1clearhead

inasilentway said:


> Thanks for your impressions, I've been tempted since I purchased the HM7. The only thing holding me back is hesitation about getting a good seal with the DT200 due to their --to me-- unique look. Can you (or anyone who has them) offer impressions of fit and seal, and if necessary, what alternative tips one might use to obtain optimum performance? Thanks.


 
  
 No worries! The good part is that they come with both narrow-bore and wide-bore tips in the packaged box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and since the DT200 are small and compact (smaller than the VJJB V1 and N1), they are quite comfortable for a dual 6 mm driver IEM. Plus! They look stealth and awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


trumpethead said:


> Wow!! Unbelievable the sound quality coming from this... Memt X5....How are they getting this out of a 6mm dynamic driver. These are making me question all of my higher priced iem purchases except A4 and K3P of course..LOL


 
  
 We should draw sticks to see who would be the first to dissect their MEMT X5 and see what's inside.


----------



## themindfreak

boombap08 said:


> @themindfreak maaan, thanks a ton for that! can't get any more detailed than that.
> 
> anyway, you had me at "accurate" so might just cop the zst.
> 
> one last thing, have you had any experience with an IM50 hookes up with an spc cable?


 
 No prob! And sorry but I've never tried an IM50 with an spc cable


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

1clearhead said:


> We should draw sticks to see who would be the first to dissect their MEMT X5 and see what's inside.


 
 LOL. I want to buy a pair now.
  
 After burning in my Rock Mula's ($5.82 US/Gearbest) for about 30-40 hours, they sound really good. At first, I thought they were trash, but burning in actually does something! Wow.
  
 However, they aren't perfect, and they aren't perfect, but for the price...


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

1clearhead said:


> We should draw sticks to see who would be the first to dissect their MEMT X5 and see what's inside.


 
 Let's play Virtual Pick Up Sticks.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vapman said:


> Your method by the time you feel like dropping a few hundred on a set you will have an idea of the whole budget spectrum and it will be effortless to pick what you know you like... So.... You are probably saving money in the end given you're already in the audio game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think you're right, and we've had this conversation before... I'm just hoping my expense helps others out in some way so they don't have to do the same. It'd be a bad cycle if every new member kept doing what I'm doing (buying a pair of good reviewed phones from every Chifi brand). 
  
 I've already bought a Benjie S5, Colorfly C3 and Walnut v2, waiting for the latter two... The MrRobo C5 (2nd Gen) sounds interesting as well, at $50 US. What can I say, I'm a frugal guy and everyone else should be too. 
  
 I just watched a video on youtube where a Canadaian youtuber talks about his new Gucci jeans that cost $2,000 US but they look like throw aways from a back alley behind a thrift shop in the 1960's (really faded blue jeans, almost white, with large hippy style patches all over.) It's really sad to see how some rich people just waste their money.


----------



## zolakt

Hi guys, first post here. Looking for recommendations for a wireless headphone/earphone (I'm flexible). I mainly listen to rock/pop from my Android phone or watch movies from my laptop. Travel frequently so I'm looking to buy something good!


----------



## VShaft

laughmoredaily said:


> I think you're right, and we've had this conversation before... *I'm just hoping my expense helps others out in some way so they don't have to do the same.* It'd be a bad cycle if every new member kept doing what I'm doing (buying a pair of good reviewed phones from every Chifi brand).


 
  
 I'm betting it won't, not because your contribution isn't helpful, on the contrary. But because of the way people on Head-fi simply are. We love audio, and we will spend recklessly on it - on a smaller or grander scale. It's the same kind of spending in the budget-end and the high-end, just with a few added zeros on the price tag in the latter case.
  
 I'm on a budget, as I've said in an earlier post, the standard of living in my country simply doesn't support IEM collecting (for most people, at least). But, I too, behaved a bit crazily in the low-end. First I've had my KZ ATE-S. Then I went for ZS2, because why not? Oh, and while I was at it, the ZS3 sounded like a pretty good deal. And even though I was perfectly happy with the ZS3, I still wanted to try out the Tennmak Pro, the KZ ZST, the Urbanfun, now the MEMT X5 sounds interesting, too.
  
 My luck, if you can call it that, is that to me even $15 is not petty cash. So instead of serially buying all these $15-20 IEMs, I chose a bit more expensive model - PMV A-01 - as my "ultimate" IEM, which sounds really amazing and I'm loving it, and I'm staying with them. BUT! still I'm curious about all the others!
  
 Yet, realistically speaking, does someone who has bought a Campfire Audio really _need_ an A&K or Noble Audio or Westone to go with it?
  
 Does someone with an LZ A4 really _need_ a Dunu DN-2000, or a Fidue A83 on top of that, a Magaosi K3 Pro, or a Crazy Cello to go with them?
  
 Does someone with a ZS3 _need_ an additional Tennmak Pro, a Urbanfun, a MEMT X5, etc. etc. etc.?
  
 No, they don't. *But they'll buy them anyway - because they can.* It's not like someone with LZ A4 will read your review on some earphone model X and say "Wow, these really sound great! But I already have one helluva great IEM, so I won't buy _that_ one, too."
  
 No, they'll go right ahead and jump at it.


----------



## themindfreak

zolakt said:


> Hi guys, first post here. Looking for recommendations for a wireless headphone/earphone (I'm flexible). I mainly listen to rock/pop from my Android phone or watch movies from my laptop. Travel frequently so I'm looking to buy something good!


 
 I heard the Jaybird X2 are very good!


----------



## zolakt

themindfreak said:


> I heard the Jaybird X2 are very good!


 
 Sorry I wasn't clear, looking for a Chinese brand that is sub $80 if possible.


----------



## SuperMAG

trumpethead said:


> Wow!! Unbelievable the sound quality coming from this... Memt X5....How are they getting this out of a 6mm dynamic driver. These are making me question all of my higher priced iem purchases except A4 and K3P of course..LOL




Please compare it to those two in terms of soundstage, clarity and resolution.


----------



## dontcallmejan

boombap08 said:


> @themindfreak maaan, thanks a ton for that! can't get any more detailed than that.
> 
> anyway, you had me at "accurate" so might just cop the zst.
> 
> one last thing, have you had any experience with an IM50 hookes up with an spc cable?




Not the IM50, but I have the IM70 plus a DIY 8 core spc cable with filter mode. I thought of the IM50 stock too bassy vs. the IM70. Stock, the IM70 sounds warm and smooth. On my setup, its neutral warm with better treble extension, soundstage and imaging.


----------



## dontcallmejan

So far, I rank the K3 pro above the LZA4. Simply phenomenal for the price.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

1clearhead said:


> Wow! Right now I'm enjoying and listening to the *UiiSii DT200* at work. :etysmile:
> 
> So far, I've compared these to the **** VT66, VJJB N1's, VJJB V1(S). And, even though the N1's has detachable wires, I can't help but to lose myself in the sound signature and soundstage the DT200 has for such low price; Incredible bass and clear vocals with linear and clear details.
> 
> For such a low price, I definitely fell in a love-trance with these!  :tongue_smile:




What are those stuff in the plastic bags (ring and the pink stuff)? 
Thanks,
.


----------



## johnyr

Hi everyone,
could anyone please compare Vsonic GR07, Magaosi K3 Pro, TFZ B2 and Simgot EN700? Looking for a replacement for GR07.
Thank a lot.


----------



## jasparis

Thinking of getting a couple of gems. What would you recommend out of the below?

MEMT x5
Urbanfun hifi
Kz zst
Dzat df10
Boarseman cx98

Or anything worthwhile around the same money?

Jasp


----------



## chompchomps

johnyr said:


> Hi everyone,
> could anyone please compare Vsonic GR07, Magaosi K3 Pro, TFZ B2 and Simgot EN700? Looking for a replacement for GR07.
> Thank a lot.


 
  
 Cant compare but the Magaosi K3's really trump most competition. I have the K3's (Not pro) and they sound really really good. could be my end game.


----------



## Inasilentway

1clearhead said:


> No worries! The good part is that they come with both narrow-bore and wide-bore tips in the packaged box. :etysmile:  ...and since the DT200 are small and compact (smaller than the VJJB V1 and N1), they are quite comfortable for a dual 6 mm driver IEM. Plus! They look stealth and awesome! h34r:


----------



## r0msk1

jasparis said:


> Thinking of getting a couple of gems. What would you recommend out of the below?
> 
> MEMT x5
> Urbanfun hifi
> ...




Hi! I have ZST on my list but wasn't able to buy it yet. I have the boarseman with me. What iems do you have to start with?

FiiO X1
KZ ATE
Boarseman CX98
VJJB K4s
Rock Zircon
Faeal Earbuds
Monks Plus (lost)

_I had a long vacation with this hobby, as I suffered from ear infection, and at the same time the monks plus appeared. I used buds from there, but not as often as I used my iems. That's 6 months at least of no iems. So I assume I forgot most, if not all, of my little knowledge concerning this._


----------



## jasparis

r0msk1 said:


> Hi! I have ZST on my list but wasn't able to buy it yet. I have the boarseman with me. What iems do you have to start with?
> 
> FiiO X1
> KZ ATE
> ...




I have the pinnacle p1s and e10s that's it so far.

What is the cx98 and ATE like?


----------



## tyhot

can someone recommed me a cheap (less than 15 dollars) earphone? My girlfriend lost her and need a new one.

 Important features are: sound isolation (she uses it in the metro/train) and good bass


----------



## JazzVinyl

tyhot said:


> can someone recommed me a cheap (less than 15 dollars) earphone? My girlfriend lost her and need a new one.
> 
> 
> Important features are: sound isolation (she uses it in the metro/train) and good bass




MEMT X5 - just slightly above $15.00

Needs larger tips than supplied, but amazing sound for the price. Fits all of her needs.


----------



## tyhot

jazzvinyl said:


> MEMT X5 - just slightly above $15.00
> 
> Needs larger tips than supplied, but amazing sound for the price. Fits all of her needs.


 
 great, thanks. it looks nice as well (maybe this is the most important part for her haha).
 ordered!


----------



## vapman

Don't be cheap and spend another $15 to get her the MDR XB50AP. Worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 My gf records her own music too so no crappy consumer sound is gonna cut it.
  

  
 This guy has a funny haircut but his review is fully on point. He is too mad about the 1 button mic (versus 3 button mic) but the rest is good!


----------



## tyhot

vapman said:


> Don't be cheap and spend another $15 to get her the MDR XB50AP. Worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 thanks for the recommendaitn but 15 is the maximum we are spending. she had a Nuforce NE700 which we paid 40+ euros (which was a great deal as it usually cost more than that), she lost it after 2 months. She got a Nexus 6P and less than a month later she was robbed (left it in the back pocket of her jeans while on a crowded bar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

 No, we are not spending more than 15. lol I have a 5eur Monk plus so she is getting the triple of that price  That sony doesnt look good either.


----------



## vapman

That's too bad. My gf is happy with em. Don't forget they're not your iems... good luck with yours


----------



## SuperLuigi

Looking for a recommendation.   I haven't been keeping up with the latest finds I've had several Asian headphones over the years.  The last year i've been using the LZ Z03A which at the time were called "the giant killer" which is a tag that lots of headphones seem to get.  The headphones were good but unfortunately the left ear stopped working and the right shortly after.  I use my headphones for podcasts, rap/hip-hop, top 40, some indie-pop, and folk.
  
 So what are the current "giant killers" these days?  I'm looking for something in the $40 and something for $20 as well.  I also need to get some new headphones for the gym but hoping to spend about $10 for those.  Any suggestions or items I should research as a starting point?

 Thanks for any help!
  
 Edit: Also I'm hoping to use the headphones for gaming on my XboxOne so i'd prefer they have a decent microphone


----------



## Yoshi948

superluigi said:


> Looking for a recommendation.   I haven't been keeping up with the latest finds I've had several Asian headphones over the years.  The last year i've been using the LZ Z03A
> which at the time were called "the giant killer" which is a tag that lots of headphones seem to get.  The headphones were good but unfortunately the left ear stopped working and the right shortly after.  I use my headphones for podcasts, rap/hip-hop, top 40, some indie-pop, and folk.
> 
> So what are the current "giant killers" these days?  I'm looking for something in the $40 and something for $20 as well.  I also need to get some new headphones for the gym but hoping to spend about $10 for those.  Any suggestions or items I should research as a starting point?
> ...


I've heard quite a lot from the MEMT X5. For $40, now that's a different story. But I definitely know that the X5 are the best of any under $20 IEM.


----------



## vapman

Some friends and I have bought ATE-S several times for disposable gym headphones, then i started using the ktxpro1.


----------



## Vidal

yoshi948 said:


> But I definitely know that the X5 are the best of any under $20 IEM.


 
  
 Wow, you've heard all the earphones under $20 then?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> Wow, you've heard all the earphones under $20 then?


 
 That's not too hard to do. It terms of Chifi, it costs a few hundred dollars though...
  
 [Edit: And, a couple more zeros. I was being too conservative, one model per brand in my mind.]


----------



## B9Scrambler

laughmoredaily said:


> That's not too hard to do. It terms of Chifi, it costs a few hundred dollars though...


 
  
 Add a couple more zeros on there, lol.


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> That's not too hard to do. It terms of Chifi, it costs a few hundred dollars though...


 
  
 You're looking at +$1500 just to cover the main ones, $300 would cover most KZ, Tennmak and **** only.
  
  


b9scrambler said:


> Add a couple more zeros on there, lol.


 
  
 Agreed, I've reviewed 63 so far and barely moved outside of the well known brands


----------



## 1clearhead

oopswrongplanet said:


> What are those stuff in the plastic bags (ring and the pink stuff)?
> Thanks,
> .


 
  
 The company adds free gifts with the purchase; the ring with plate sticks to the back of your smart phone and acts as a holder or stand. The other gift is just a twisty of some sort....still trying to figure that one out.
  


jazzvinyl said:


> MEMT X5 - just slightly above $15.00
> 
> Needs larger tips than supplied, but amazing sound for the price. Fits all of her needs.


 
  
 Yup! ....Perfect for the wife! As, my wife found them attractive also and ended up getting her one, as well.


----------



## Greentimus

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] Sendiy M2 is less than 45 dollars? I found this: [url=https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sendiy-M2-Hi-End-Blackwood-Hi-Res-HIFI-In-Ear-Headphones-with-dynamic-sound/32671325853.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.13.oBGnT5&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_6_10065_10068_433_434_10136_10137_10138_10060_9999_10062_10056_10055_10054_302_10059_10099_10103_10102_10096_10052_10053_10050_10107_10051_10106_10084_10083_10119_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10078_10079_10073_10070_10122_10123_10120_10126_6000000_10124-10050_10119_9999_10111,searchweb201603_1,afswitch_1_afChannel,ppcSwitch_3,single_sort_0_default&btsid=9084bb1d-1c50-4d45-8b99-2babf3083926&algo_expid=b0af0a02-b3c6-4669-a42f-e4e0af3b19a2-1&algo_pvid=b0af0a02-b3c6-4669-a42f-e4e0af3b19a2]Aliexpress[/url][/color]
```
 The HLSX 808 is only 30-33 dollars...


----------



## JazzVinyl

1clearhead said:


> Yup! ....Perfect for the wife! As, my wife found them attractive also and ended up getting her one, as well.




I let 2 young 'ens in my family (female teenagers) try the MEMT X5's after listening to a pair of Wal-Mart $6.00 plastic IEM's on their favorite songs, and both were very enthusiastic about them. Both acknowledged
that sounded a LOT better: "more real" than the cheap IEM's. 

I bought both of them a pair, and sent them to them 

.


----------



## groucho69

jazzvinyl said:


> I let 2 young 'ens in my family (female teenagers) try the MEMT X5's after listening to a pair of Wal-Mart $6.00 plastic IEM's on their favorite songs, and both were very enthusiastic about them. Both acknowledged
> that sounded a LOT better: "more real" than the cheap IEM's.
> 
> I bought both of them a pair, and sent them to them
> ...


 
 Teach the children


----------



## toddy0191

groucho69 said:


> Teach the children




My teenage daughter is an apprentice headfier. She has the cellos and Vivo xe800s now.

She keeps telling her friends that her dad is a weirdo who collects earphones.

Fair cop!


----------



## Vidal

greentimus said:


> ```
> [color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] Sendiy M2 is less than 45 dollars? I found this: [url=https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sendiy-M2-Hi-End-Blackwood-Hi-Res-HIFI-In-Ear-Headphones-with-dynamic-sound/32671325853.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.13.oBGnT5&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_6_10065_10068_433_434_10136_10137_10138_10060_9999_10062_10056_10055_10054_302_10059_10099_10103_10102_10096_10052_10053_10050_10107_10051_10106_10084_10083_10119_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10078_10079_10073_10070_10122_10123_10120_10126_6000000_10124-10050_10119_9999_10111,searchweb201603_1,afswitch_1_afChannel,ppcSwitch_3,single_sort_0_default&btsid=9084bb1d-1c50-4d45-8b99-2babf3083926&algo_expid=b0af0a02-b3c6-4669-a42f-e4e0af3b19a2-1&algo_pvid=b0af0a02-b3c6-4669-a42f-e4e0af3b19a2]Aliexpress[/url][/color]
> ```
> The HLSX 808 is only 30-33 dollars...


 
  
 The Winintone RG-EB601 is only £12 from Amazon.co.uk and I reckon its the same earphone.


----------



## groucho69

toddy0191 said:


> My teenage daughter is an apprentice headfier. She has the cellos and Vivo xe800s now.
> 
> She keeps telling her friends that her dad is a weirdo who collects earphones.
> 
> Fair cop!


 
 I resemble that remark.


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> No worries! The good part is that they come with both narrow-bore and wide-bore tips in the packaged box. :etysmile:  ...and since the DT200 are small and compact (smaller than the VJJB V1 and N1), they are quite comfortable for a dual 6 mm driver IEM. Plus! They look stealth and awesome! h34r:
> 
> 
> We should draw sticks to see who would be the first to dissect their MEMT X5 and see what's inside.




This is my second order of X5.. First order was "waylaid" (stolen) by Post Office..Seriously considering another pair but want more time just to be sure the sound I'm hearing is not"new toy syndrome" but man right now they sound great and can take some juice without breaking up!!


----------



## SuperLuigi

yoshi948 said:


> I've heard quite a lot from the MEMT X5. For $40, now that's a different story. But I definitely know that the X5 are the best of any under $20 IEM.


 
  
  


vidal said:


> Wow, you've heard all the earphones under $20 then?


 
 So there is something else you'd recommend instead of the x5?


----------



## trumpethead

supermag said:


> Please compare it to those two in terms of soundstage, clarity and resolution.




Soundstage on the X5 is about 80 to 85 percent of both A4 and K3P, not as wide but still quite spacious. Clarity and detail are again about 80 percent compared to both...remember we are talking about a 20 dollar pair of iem compared to 100 plus for the other two...hard to compare though because when I'm listening to the X5 I don't feel like I'm losing a lot because they sound so good, until I put on either of the other two and then I can hear the subtle differences especially in refinement and Resolution..X5 is an incredible value but A4 and K3P are on a totally different level...strange though, with these three I'm feeling strangely content and the urge to buy more has slightly subsided.......for now......Oh yea this is all jmo.


----------



## Vidal

superluigi said:


> So there is something else you'd recommend instead of the x5?


 
  
 It depends on what you're looking for, personally the X5 are in my top ten but don't make my top five.
  
 I'm not a fan of too much bass so I tend to favour more analytical earphones.


----------



## SuperLuigi

vidal said:


> It depends on what you're looking for, personally the X5 are in my top ten but don't make my top five.
> 
> I'm not a fan of too much bass so I tend to favour more analytical earphones.


 
 This is what i wrote in my original post:
  
 "Looking for a recommendation.   I haven't been keeping up with the latest finds I've had several Asian headphones over the years.  The last year i've been using the LZ Z03A which at the time were called "the giant killer" which is a tag that lots of headphones seem to get.  The headphones were good but unfortunately the left ear stopped working and the right shortly after.  I use my headphones for podcasts, rap/hip-hop, top 40, some indie-pop, and folk.
  
 So what are the current "giant killers" these days?  I'm looking for something in the $40 and something for $20 as well.  I also need to get some new headphones for the gym but hoping to spend about $10 for those.  Any suggestions or items I should research as a starting point?

 Thanks for any help"
  
  
 Would you mind sharing what your current top 5 is right now?  I'm just starting to do some research on what I want to order.  Thanks!


----------



## trumpethead

tyhot said:


> can someone recommed me a cheap (less than 15 dollars) earphone? My girlfriend lost her and need a new one.
> 
> 
> Important features are: sound isolation (she uses it in the metro/train) and good bass




Memt X5 Can't go wrong for 20 bucks!


----------



## Vidal

superluigi said:


> This is what i wrote in my original post:
> 
> "Looking for a recommendation.   I haven't been keeping up with the latest finds I've had several Asian headphones over the years.  The last year i've been using the LZ Z03A which at the time were called "the giant killer" which is a tag that lots of headphones seem to get.  The headphones were good but unfortunately the left ear stopped working and the right shortly after.  I use my headphones for podcasts, rap/hip-hop, top 40, some indie-pop, and folk.
> 
> Would you mind sharing what your current top 5 is right now?  I'm just starting to do some research on what I want to order.  Thanks!


 
  
 I'm a MoT so if I posted my top five my post would be deleted and I'd get an PM telling me I've broken the rules. To avoid that I've set up my own review site, I've got 63 reviews/brief conclusions on that. My top five is listed on there.
  
 Check my profile or Google my business name to find my site.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Cool!  I found the site and i'm doing to read some reviews now.  Can I ask a quick question though....are the ratings relative to the price or is it absolute?  Like would you say x headphones are a 9.5 if they cost $20, but they'd be a 8.5 if they cost $30.  Or is it more like x headphone is 9.5, regardless of cost.


----------



## B9Scrambler

The SOMiC V4 is a very good dual driver and well worth consideration if you want a detailed, balanced sound with solid build quality and a stellar cable.
  
  
          ​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/new-arrival-somic-v4-double-moving-coil-in-ear-earphones/reviews/18205​


----------



## Vidal

superluigi said:


> Cool!  I found the site and i'm doing to read some reviews now.  Can I ask a quick question though....are the ratings relative to the price or is it absolute?  Like would you say x headphones are a 9.5 if they cost $20, but they'd be a 8.5 if they cost $30.  Or is it more like x headphone is 9.5, regardless of cost.


 
  
 Price isn't factored in, the reason being that they're all below the $40 mark (I work in £s so I hope that's correct). Primary consideration is sound quality/enjoyment, I may knock a pair down a bit for crap fit/design though. Noodle cables being a pet hate of mine.
  
 You'll note that the LZs you had scored quite well, I've still got my pair.


----------



## yangian

After a few hours of listening of Uiisii 905, I would say it has both obvious pros and cons. It's clearer than M4 due to the BA driver and 3D sound, but its soundstage is too small (narrow but amazing depth and great height), much smaller than M4, so separation is not as good as M4. And the bass quatity is too little. So overall, I think M4 is better. But 905 is obvious clearer than M4.


----------



## Yoshi948

Obviously not from me. But based on the opinions stated on this thread, it seems so. Of course, it isn't going to suit everyone as each ear is different.


----------



## smurfinaus

what's the consensus on th Xiaomi piston range?.Tried a piston 3 (15use but almost double price here in aud)and quite surprised me...solid sounding to my ears and also quite solidly built .Lost them unfortunately. Tossing up whether to get another pair or get one of the hybrid iv 
what are some recommendations for someone who listening to music using these types of headphones?(and not difficult to find places to purchase them from)


----------



## crabdog

@1clearhead have you heard the MEMT M1 or M2?


----------



## misteral201103

smurfinaus said:


> what's the consensus on th Xiaomi piston range?.Tried a piston 3 (15use but almost double price here in aud)and quite surprised me...solid sounding to my ears and also quite solidly built .Lost them unfortunately. Tossing up whether to get another pair or get one of the hybrid iv
> what are some recommendations for someone who listening to music using these types of headphones?(and not difficult to find places to purchase them from)


 
  
 Sorry, no answer from me on the Pistons - but wanted to say that I completely misread your username and thought it was some kind of expression of extreme annoyance from a well educated little blue guy........trying to repair his roof and drops his hammer "Oh!! Smurfin' Anus!!"


----------



## Apple0222




----------



## egzbuen

Just got a 5/6ba and Magaosi k3 pro but tempted to get another one. has anyone bought or tried this hybrid already:
  
 Music Maker Shockwave III
  
 It claims to sport 11mm dd and 4ba drivers.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## originalsnuffy

egzbuen said:


> Just got a 5/6ba and Magaosi k3 pro but tempted to get another one. has anyone bought or tried this hybrid already:
> 
> Music Maker Shockwave III
> 
> ...


 
  
 How are you liking the Magaosi k3?   Some initial reviews and putting that unit ahead of one of the most talked about new units; the LZ-A4.


----------



## 1clearhead

toddy0191 said:


> My teenage daughter is an apprentice headfier. She has the cellos and Vivo xe800s now.
> 
> She keeps telling her friends that her *dad is a weirdo who collects earphones*.
> 
> Fair cop!


 
  
 Hmmm? Now I'm wondering if that's what my son tells his friends here in China. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


trumpethead said:


> This is my second order of X5.. First order was "waylaid" *(stolen) by Post Office*..Seriously considering another pair but want more time just to be sure the sound I'm hearing is not"new toy syndrome" but man right now they sound great and can take some juice without breaking up!!


 
  
 You'll know the postman who stoled it.....he could be the one delivery the mail while listening to your X5. --> Keep a lookout! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


crabdog said:


> @1clearhead have you heard the MEMT M1 or M2?


 
  
 No, not yet! ...But, I'm willing to check them out, when the time comes, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


egzbuen said:


> Just got a 5/6ba and Magaosi k3 pro but tempted to get another one. has anyone bought or tried this hybrid already:
> 
> *Music Maker Shockwave III*
> 
> ...


 
  
 ....if I'm not mistaken, I think that's 'TWINS' top-tier IEM!


----------



## SuperMAG

trumpethead said:


> Soundstage on the X5 is about 80 to 85 percent of both A4 and K3P, not as wide but still quite spacious. Clarity and detail are again about 80 percent compared to both...remember we are talking about a 20 dollar pair of iem compared to 100 plus for the other two...hard to compare though because when I'm listening to the X5 I don't feel like I'm losing a lot because they sound so good, until I put on either of the other two and then I can hear the subtle differences especially in refinement and Resolution..X5 is an incredible value but A4 and K3P are on a totally different level...strange though, with these three I'm feeling strangely content and the urge to buy more has slightly subsided.......for now......Oh yea this is all jmo.




Thanks alot bro. Got the idea. Guess i will be ordering a4 or the k3pro. Sorry to ask too much but whats ur take on a4 vs k3pro. Which has more bass quantity and bettter quality, what about wider stage and depth and which has better clarity and resolution. Also is k3p siblant?


----------



## vapman

supermag said:


> Thanks alot bro. Got the idea. Guess i will be ordering a4 or the k3pro. Sorry to ask too much but whats ur take on a4 vs k3pro. Which has more bass quantity and bettter quality, what about wider stage and depth and which has better clarity and resolution. Also is k3p siblant?


 
 try xb50ap seriously, im buying a second for myself


----------



## toddy0191

vapman said:


> try xb50ap seriously, im buying a second for myself




Can you give a brief description of the signature?


----------



## weedophile

Got the MEMT X5 last night and am listening to it. Must say its really impressive and they scale well with the source.


----------



## 1clearhead

weedophile said:


> Got the MEMT X5 last night and am listening to it. Must say its really impressive and they scale well with the source.


 

 Did the "double-flange silicone tips" fit you well? ...or did you change them to "single-flange silione tips"?


----------



## 1clearhead

....I've sent a message to MEMT to see if he can provide "large double-flange silicone tips" for the X5, since he doesn't provide them.


----------



## weedophile

1clearhead said:


> Did the "double-flange silicone tips" fit you well? ...or did you change them to "single-flange silione tips"?




The double flanged were too small  Hence i switched it with the wide tips that came with the UiiSii i think? I tried it with other narrow tips too but the seal of the wider tips were good enough.

The fit is really easy to find for me and thanks for uncovering this gem! Its crazy lol


----------



## 1clearhead

weedophile said:


> The double flanged were too small
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great!


----------



## crabdog

But wait there's more....The MEMT X7 and X9 are coming at the end of this month or early next month. The X7 will have an 8 mm driver and the X9 is an earbud.


----------



## Greentimus

vidal said:


> The Winintone RG-EB601 is only £12 from Amazon.co.uk and I reckon its the same earphone.


 
 Winintone RG-EB601 sound=Sendiy M2  sound?


----------



## Vidal

greentimus said:


> Winintone RG-EB601 sound=Sendiy M2  sound?


 
  
 Not heard the Sendiy M2 and I'm not playing the $40+ to find out if they are exactly the same so I can't confirm it.
  
 The RBs have been around for a v.long time. The Winintone appear to be identical in terms of external design and internally as far as the bit behind the nozzle is concerned, unlike the banned sellers version which differed. I bought a pair of Winintone from Ali and after listening to them bought a few more to sell in the UK. I then discovered the Amazon seller and I'm slightly miffed he's is undercutting me on price but for anyone who wants a bargain, there you go.
  
@toddy0191 bought a pair from Amazon and thought they were pretty decent.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> But wait there's more....The MEMT X7 and X9 are coming at the end of this month or early next month. The X7 will have an 8 mm driver and the X9 is an earbud.


 
  
 Will be interesting to see whether their new ones are as good as the X5 and X3 especially if they're moving away from the microdriver format


----------



## Saoshyant

vidal said:


> Will be interesting to see whether their new ones are as good as the X5 and X3 especially if they're moving away from the microdriver format




I was just hoping the X9 won't cut my finger like the X3. I'll try it either way.


----------



## crabdog

Also the X7 and X9 will have a different cable but I don't have details on it.


----------



## rubick

any pictures on the memt x9?


----------



## crabdog

rubick said:


> any pictures on the memt x9?


 
 I do but they're on my laptop at work and I won't be back there until Monday, sorry.


----------



## rubick

crabdog said:


> I do but they're on my laptop at work and I won't be back there until Monday, sorry.


 
 No problem 
 Wonder what will be the price range for both the x7 and x9. Owner of the x5 here, really loving it. Doubt there are any contender against it at their price range.


----------



## Frederick Wang

originalsnuffy said:


> How are you liking the Magaosi k3?   Some initial reviews and putting that unit ahead of one of the most talked about new units; the LZ-A4.


 
 As a LZ-A4 owner, I'd say Magaosi K3 pro is a very good IEM, better isolation and stays in the ear more comfortably. I'd be very happy with K3 as my go-to choice if I didn't own A4. But I just liked A4 a tiny bit more. Considering the price difference, K3 would be better value too. OMHO.


----------



## snip3r77

rubick said:


> No problem
> Wonder what will be the price range for both the x7 and x9. Owner of the x5 here, really loving it. Doubt there are any contender against it at their price range.




Pls help to guinea pig ASAP


----------



## rubick

snip3r77 said:


> Pls help to guinea pig ASAP


 
 when it is out most prob will order


----------



## Roen

frederick wang said:


> As a LZ-A4 owner, I'd say Magaosi K3 pro is a very good IEM, better isolation and stays in the ear more comfortably. I'd be very happy with K3 as my go-to choice if I didn't own A4. But I just liked A4 a tiny bit more. Considering the price difference, K3 would be better value too. OMHO.




Have you tried Shockwave III?


----------



## SuperLuigi

Hey does anyone use any of their headphones for gaming?  I've tried a few pairs and the mic's always seem to be not very good.  My friends always complain about hearing echo's and stuff and it only happens with my Asian brand headphone'd mics.  Any suggestions on headphones with solid mics?  Or ways to add on a mic?
  
 Right now I'm replacing my LZ Z0A3s.  I'm leaning towards the memt x5 and also looking at Einseer t2 or even potenntially just getting the LZ Z0A3s again.

 I play on xbox One if that matter.  Thanks!
  
 EDIT: I've read reviews saying the memt x5 eartips are pretty weak.  I usually use comply tips but is there anything else thats cheaper on aliexpress that people can recommend?  I ordered a few tips last time i ordered the Z0A3s and they were all pretty weak quality.


----------



## vapman

toddy0191 said:


> Can you give a brief description of the signature?




Non fatiguing non sibilant treble but good extension. Nice realistic mids which are not recessed. The bass is HUGE without eq or amp. Doesn't blur any of the other frequencies but is HUGE and well controlled. Short story is if you love bass but also want good mids and non sibilant highs then get these. Not for treble heads or haters of big bass. You are gonna get a ton of well controlled and accurate bass.

I have tried tons of chi fi iems. None have this bass power without amp or eq .... None. Until you got to $60+ area. These are 30 new on amazon. Flat cable is great too.

She records music too and liked the sound of her recordings through it. So its at least accurate to natural soundm



superluigi said:


> Hey does anyone use any of their headphones for gaming?  I've tried a few pairs and the mic's always seem to be not very good.  My friends always complain about hearing echo's and stuff and it only happens with my Asian brand headphone'd mics.  Any suggestions on headphones with solid mics?  Or ways to add on a mic?
> 
> Right now I'm replacing my LZ Z0A3s.  I'm leaning towards the memt x5 and also looking at Einseer t2 or even potenntially just getting the LZ Z0A3s again.
> 
> ...




As i stated before i bought these xb50ap for my girlfriend. Couldnt find my mic earbuds when i was going to play ps4 online. Grabbed the xb50ap and was massively impressed. Great placement and channel separation made playing fast paced shooters no problem. And the bass was wild out of the controller. I was super impressed. Earlier today i got myself a set in red cause i was so impressed. (The set in blue i bought for my gf showed up yesterday and i borrowed them to try them for a bit)

Also they are her new favorites i ever gave to her so it was clearly worth spending the 30 on them versus limiting myself to some arbitrary budget, nope these are durable and will take a beating which is what is needed. And the sound is good enough i bought a second for me.


----------



## To.M

Well, when Mr Vapman says "bass is HUGE" then it means a lot!  

X5 has been on my radar but in the meantime today I got my Urbanfun and waiting for Uiisii HM7.


----------



## SuperLuigi

vapman said:


> As i stated before i bought these xb50ap


 
  
 I googled that and found some Sony headphones.  Are you talking about Sony headphones or something on aliexpress?


----------



## B9Scrambler

@vapman Surprised you're liking the XB50 so much (not a bad thing!!). I thought they were great when I first got mine but compared to JVC's XX series found their bass too loose. Mids and treble suffered too much for that massive bass. There's also the AS800AP which overshadows the XB50 in every way, imo.
  
 You should revive the XB50 thread. Bring the fans out!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/717002/sony-mdr-xb50-all-of-your-basses-all-of-them/60


----------



## vapman

b9scrambler said:


> @vapman Surprised you're liking the XB50 so much (not a bad thing!!). I thought they were great when I first got mine but compared to JVC's XX series found their bass too loose. Mids and treble suffered too much for that massive bass. There's also the AS800AP which overshadows the XB50 in every way, imo.
> 
> You should revive the XB50 thread. Bring the fans out!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/717002/sony-mdr-xb50-all-of-your-basses-all-of-them/60


 
 Ahhhh, I hadn't grabbed a set of AS800AP as I thought those were no longer sold! Well, maybe instead of getting myself a XB50 in a different color I may try the AS800AP for myself, since I always meant to try that one but thought they were long gone already.
  
 I believe the JVC XX's would have  a tighter bass (maybe not the ones under $30 though), because at the end of the day, XB50 is just a 30 dollar IEM, but that said it can be pushed to truly insane levels with an amp. But, then again, the XX's don't come with a mic, which is important for gaming~
  
 All that said, i'm using them on non amped and non EQable sources which is where i find they fit best! (like my PS4 controller...)
  
 Thanks for the reminder though, I think I will grab the as800ap too since you've reminded me of it and i'll give away either that or the red XB50 =)


----------



## B9Scrambler

vapman said:


> Ahhhh, I hadn't grabbed a set of AS800AP as I thought those were no longer sold! Well, maybe instead of getting myself a XB50 in a different color I may try the AS800AP for myself, since I always meant to try that one but thought they were long gone already.
> 
> I believe the JVC XX's would have  a tighter bass (maybe not the ones under $30 though), because at the end of the day, XB50 is just a 30 dollar IEM, but that said it can be pushed to truly insane levels with an amp. But, then again, the XX's don't come with a mic, which is important for gaming~
> 
> ...


 
  
 Definitely scoop up a pair of the AS800AP. It was discontinued but you can still get them on Amazon and other places. There's a lightly used pair on Amazon.com right now for 11.49 + 4.57 USD shipping, or 14.38 USD new with potential for free shipping. I paid 80 CAD for mine and would do it again. Love em. As a side note, I annoyed myself reading through the XB50 thread as apparently I wouldn't shut up about them...geezuz man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00NBMI5X8/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1489516476&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+as800ap
  
 *edit: Keep in mind that the XB50 has more bass ootb. Gotta boost the AS800AP to get the same quantity.*
  
 I paid ~70-80 CAD for the XB50 so my opinions were initially based around competition at that price. Purchased them the first week they showed up in Canadian stores (May 2014). Going back to that old thread, I pretty clearly preferred them over the FX3X at first. Seems the treble/mid recession got to me though as I flip flopped back over to the 3X and others, lol.


----------



## vapman

Haha i grabbed that $14 new one before you posted it  
  
 The XB50 with amping and boosting turns into a pure bass cannon but without EQ has a truly impressive sub boost.
  
 Figured the slightly lower bass in stock form will work out for me. I always EQ when i'm actually listening.
  
 Worst case I have one as800ap and two XB50AP. Nothing wrong with that at all in my opinion!!!
  
  
  
 (turns out they have more of the $14 ones without packaging in stock than new ones at $30ish, weird!)


----------



## Roen

What more expensive IEM has as much bass as the XB50AP?


----------



## vapman

roen said:


> What more expensive IEM has as much bass as the XB50AP?


 
 Sony XB90EX
 Rose Aurora
 Rose Cappuccino MK2
 TFZ series 5 
 JVC HA-FX1100
 Yamaha EPH M200
 Radius NHR 21/31
  
 I hear people say ibasso it03 is crazy bassy but i have never heard it. I can confirm any of the above are basshead certified.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vapman said:


> Haha i grabbed that $14 new one before you posted it
> 
> The XB50 with amping and boosting turns into a pure bass cannon but without EQ has a truly impressive sub boost.
> 
> ...


 
  
 lol, too quick! Well, I hope you enjoy them as much as I do. With my Creative SoundBlaster amp and the TruSound EQ I could crank the bass a full +24 dB without running into distortion, though I probably listen at lower volumes that most of you in the basshead thread and that much bass was just way too much for me. I was just impressed it could handle it.


----------



## Roen

vapman said:


> Sony XB90EX
> Rose Aurora
> Rose Cappuccino MK2
> TFZ series 5
> ...




Can you order them in either ascending or descending order of bass so we know how to properly gauge?


----------



## vapman

roen said:


> Can you order them in either ascending or descending order of bass so we know how to properly gauge?


 
 I mostly stole that from the basshead IEM thread 1st post, where i have a list too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But happy to help any bass lovers at any time!
  
*For non-ampers*

Alpha Delta AD01
Radius NHR 21/31 (only diff is fixed vs mmcx cable)
Rose cappuccino mk2
Rose Aurora
Sony XB90EX
Elecom
JVC FX1100
  
  
*For ampers and EQ heads*

Sony XB90EX
Cappuccino mk2
Sony Z5
Elecom
NHR 21/31
Aurora
FX 1100


----------



## Roen

vapman said:


> I mostly stole that from the basshead IEM thread 1st post, where i have a list too
> But happy to help any bass lovers at any time!
> 
> *For non-ampers*
> ...




But where does the XB50AP fit into either list?


----------



## mochill

Love my fx1200, get the cardas a8 and em5813


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> But wait there's more....The MEMT X7 and X9 are coming at the end of this month or early next month. The X7 will have an 8 mm driver and the X9 is an earbud.


 
 Quote:


vidal said:


> Will be interesting to see whether their new ones are as good as the X5 and X3 especially if they're moving away from the microdriver format


 
  
 The MEMT M1 and M2 has been around for quite a while with 8.6mm drivers and the MEMT-MINI with 8mm drivers. Wonder how they sound, as well.
  
 ....I'm also eyeing the MEMT X1 with nano-type diaphragm unit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w25148-8563864018.4.h1frJ6&id=542743795312
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-15011719434.10.KmM1KD&id=542725057449
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-15011719434.12.KmM1KD&id=542705896569
  


crabdog said:


> Also the X7 and X9 will have a different cable but I don't have details on it.


 
  
 Yea, he might be updating the cables, which might be a good thing.


----------



## notamethlab

egzbuen said:


> Just got a 5/6ba and Magaosi k3 pro but tempted to get another one. has anyone bought or tried this hybrid already:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Check the swIII thread they're arguably one of the best Chinese iems


----------



## themindfreak

vapman said:


> I mostly stole that from the basshead IEM thread 1st post, where i have a list too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Will an amp really bring out the power of the Sony xb90ex? I dont have an amp and I have been trying to decide whether to get an amp because of this reason. Do you think an amp for my Sony is a reasonable buy?


----------



## 1TrickPony

Could we have more comparisons with k3pro and the LZ-A4? What about k3 vanilla? Are they the same? mids? Male vs.Female vocals? Timbre?texture? Wanna read more please! TIA!


----------



## Lurk650

1trickpony said:


> Could we have more comparisons with k3pro and the LZ-A4? What about k3 vanilla? Are they the same? mids? Male vs.Female vocals? Timbre?texture? Wanna read more please! TIA!




TwinACStacks put a small comparison in his K3 review. Him and I both have the original K3. The K3 is more mid oriented compared to B/B A4. The A4 IMO has a wider and more spatial stage. The K3 highs are a bit more crisp.

I prefer the A4, he prefers the K3. I also feel the A4 more balanced throughout.


----------



## 1TrickPony

lurk650 said:


> TwinACStacks put a small comparison in his K3 review. Him and I both have the original K3. The K3 is more mid oriented compared to B/B A4. The A4 IMO has a wider and more spatial stage. The K3 highs are a bit more crisp.
> 
> I prefer the A4, he prefers the K3. I also feel the A4 more balanced throughout.




More sweetness in vocals? More details? Sounds like a good complimentary hybrid? How's the timbre of trumpets?jazz?


----------



## vapman

The problem with sw3 is wacky tuning that can be enjoyed if you do not prioritize a natural sound.



roen said:


> But where does the XB50AP fit into either list?




My mistake oops. Between 5 and 6 for amped and eqd. But its just boomy impact then. Non amped its 1 or 2 for me.



themindfreak said:


> Will an amp really bring out the power of the Sony xb90ex? I dont have an amp and I have been trying to decide whether to get an amp because of this reason. Do you think an amp for my Sony is a reasonable buy?




Yes get a e12 or cayin c5 or something like that. That iem needs the power to shine.


----------



## trumpethead

1trickpony said:


> Could we have more comparisons with k3pro and the LZ-A4? What about k3 vanilla? Are they the same? mids? Male vs.Female vocals? Timbre?texture? Wanna read more please! TIA!




I have the K3P, have not heard the original but as others have stated they are probably pretty much the same other than a touch of warmth on the Pro, and compared to the A4 it is very difficult to state which one is "better" because they both do so many things so well. Soundstage on both is excellent. To my ears vocals are a tad bit sweeter on K3p but are right up there on A4. Clarity and detail I also give to K3P. Instrument separation and placement on K3P are extremely precise. As I write this it appears that I am giving the edge to K3P but there is just something about the overall sound presentation on the A4 with my preferred black/b, black/f setup that makes them such a pleasure to listen to...it is smooth yet detailed, immersive, and leaves nothing left to be desired. On the other hand the K3P with more playing time are becoming almost impossible to remove from my ears once there..This must be how a mother feels about her two children, she loves then both equally but at times prefers the company of one over the other...at this point I couldn't see myself without either of these earphones....IMO..One note: although I do believe in burn in to an extent I just don't have the patience to put these aside for X amount of hours so my "burn in" is being done in ears. As such what I am hearing could change but I believe it would only be for the better...Thanks


----------



## Inasilentway

Is the DT200 the same iem as the T8? ( see in images that one is in silver and one in gold), as I look at the images, I can see no other differences.


----------



## snip3r77

lurk650 said:


> TwinACStacks put a small comparison in his K3 review. Him and I both have the original K3. The K3 is more mid oriented compared to B/B A4. The A4 IMO has a wider and more spatial stage. The K3 highs are a bit more crisp.
> 
> I prefer the A4, he prefers the K3. I also feel the A4 more balanced throughout.




What about bass and sub bass?


----------



## aaDee

trumpethead said:


> I have the K3P, have not heard the original but as others have stated they are probably pretty much the same other than a touch of warmth on the Pro, and compared to the A4 it is very difficult to state which one is "better" because they both do so many things so well. Soundstage on both is excellent. To my ears vocals are a tad bit sweeter on K3p but are right up there on A4. Clarity and detail I also give to K3P. Instrument separation and placement on K3P are extremely precise. As I write this it appears that I am giving the edge to K3P but there is just something about the overall sound presentation on the A4 with my preferred black/b, black/f setup that makes them such a pleasure to listen to...it is smooth yet detailed, immersive, and leaves nothing left to be desired. On the other hand the K3P with more playing time are becoming almost impossible to remove from my ears once there..This must be how a mother feels about her two children, she loves then both equally but at times prefers the company of one over the other...at this point I couldn't see myself without either of these earphones....IMO..One note: although I do believe in burn in to an extent I just don't have the patience to put these aside for X amount of hours so my "burn in" is being done in ears. As such what I am hearing could change but I believe it would only be for the better...Thanks



That's interesting comparison. I wonder how 1MORE Quad drivers will stand against them.


----------



## Ahmad313

trumpethead said:


> I have the K3P, have not heard the original but as others have stated they are probably pretty much the same other than a touch of warmth on the Pro, and compared to the A4 it is very difficult to state which one is "better" because they both do so many things so well. Soundstage on both is excellent. To my ears vocals are a tad bit sweeter on K3p but are right up there on A4. Clarity and detail I also give to K3P. Instrument separation and placement on K3P are extremely precise. As I write this it appears that I am giving the edge to K3P but there is just something about the overall sound presentation on the A4 with my preferred black/b, black/f setup that makes them such a pleasure to listen to...it is smooth yet detailed, immersive, and leaves nothing left to be desired. On the other hand the K3P with more playing time are becoming almost impossible to remove from my ears once there..This must be how a mother feels about her two children, she loves then both equally but at times prefers the company of one over the other...at this point I couldn't see myself without either of these earphones....IMO..One note: although I do believe in burn in to an extent I just don't have the patience to put these aside for X amount of hours so my "burn in" is being done in ears. As such what I am hearing could change but I believe it would only be for the better...Thanks


 
 I have A4 and just like you B/B is my most favourite combination ,  i just want to know about the music presentation on K3P as i like the front focused presentation i want to feel like the singer is singing in front of my eyes, 
 hope you understand what I want to say ,  so can you please write a little bit on the presentation of music specially the position of singer on K3PRO , , ,  thanks .


----------



## 1TrickPony

ahmad313 said:


> I have A4 and just like you B/B is my most favourite combination ,  i just want to know about the music presentation on K3P as i like the front focused presentation i want to feel like the singer is singing in front of my eyes,
> hope you understand what I want to say ,  so can you please write a little bit on the presentation of music specially the position of singer on K3PRO , , ,  thanks .




have you experimented with Grey+Blue? it's probably the most vocal oriented


----------



## bjaardker

inasilentway said:


> Is the DT200 the same iem as the T8? ( see in images that one is in silver and one in gold), as I look at the images, I can see no other differences.


 
  
 I'm wondering the same thing, because I've been unable to find a DT200 for sale anywhere.


----------



## Lurk650

I agree exactly with Trumpet. I will need to give the K3 more love, there is just something about the A4 esp balanced, I tried the K3 balanced but didn't notice anything immediately like the A4. Bass is pretty much the same IMO, the Pro is slightly warmer though so Idk how they compare


----------



## 1TrickPony

lurk650 said:


> I agree exactly with Trumpet. I will need to give the K3 more love, there is just something about the A4 esp balanced, I tried the K3 balanced but didn't notice anything immediately like the A4. Bass is pretty much the same IMO, the Pro is slightly warmer though so Idk how they compare




opus#1 user right?


----------



## Podster

ahmad313 said:


> I have A4 and just like you B/B is my most favourite combination ,  i just want to know about the music presentation on K3P as i like the front focused presentation i want to feel like the singer is singing in front of my eyes,
> hope you understand what I want to say ,  so can you please write a little bit on the presentation of music specially the position of singer on K3PRO , , ,  thanks .


 

@Ahmad313 Try blue back and gray nozzle and if you lose too much bass try the pink nozzle out in front of a blaack back


----------



## Roen

Best balanced / flat chi-fi IEM >$200?


----------



## 1clearhead

ahmad313 said:


> I have A4 and just like you B/B is my most favourite combination ,  i just want to know about the music presentation on K3P as *i like the front focused presentation i want to feel like the singer is singing in front of my eyes*,
> hope you understand what I want to say ,  so can you please write a little bit on the presentation of music specially the position of singer on K3PRO , , ,  thanks .


 
  
 Though, I have both the K3 and K3 PRO....and love them equally, that "front focused presentation" you are looking for can be found on the *SENDIY M1221*. My trustee M1221 and K3 (K3 PRO) are my top IEM's right now.


----------



## 1clearhead

inasilentway said:


> Is the DT200 the same iem as the T8? ( see in images that one is in silver and one in gold), as I look at the images, I can see no other differences.


 
    Quote:


bjaardker said:


> I'm wondering the same thing, because I've been unable to find a DT200 for sale anywhere.


 
  
 No worries....it's the same model by UiiSii.


----------



## Podster

@1clearhead Did you happen to hear the original Trinity Atlas? Seems the shell is identical to the Sendiy M1221? Been curious but never caught any post comparing these two!
  
@Roen have you looked into the FLC 8S? https://www.shenzhenaudio.com/forrest-flc8s-iems-hifi-triple-driver-hybrid-2ba-dynamic-in-ear-earphones.html


----------



## 1TrickPony

1clearhead said:


> Though, I have both the K3 and K3 PRO....and love them equally, that "front focused presentation" you are looking for can be found on the *SENDIY M1221*. My trustee M1221 and K3 (K3 PRO) are my top IEM's right now.




I can see the K3pro having filters, but can nail the K3 vanilla sound???

is that like the kc06a vs kc06 /simgot black vs red???


----------



## Inasilentway

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> 
> No worries....it's the same model by UiiSii.


----------



## jasparis

Just got the memt x5s and i have to say...Wow, these little things rock! A little bass heavy for me maybe, but still really nice.

Unfortunately as many have said the tips that come with it are far too small for me, and the only tips i have that will fit are single silicones and some triple flanges. (These make the sound more bass oriented and quite dark?)

Overall the gap to my pinnacle p1s is not that large, and I'd say they eclipse the soundmagic e10s


----------



## SuperLuigi

jasparis said:


> Just got the memt x5s and i have to say...Wow, these little things rock! A little bass heavy for me maybe, but still really nice.
> 
> Unfortunately as many have said the tips that come with it are far too small for me, and the only tips i have that will fit are single silicones and some triple flanges. (These make the sound more bass oriented and quite dark?)
> 
> Overall the gap to my pinnacle p1s is not that large, and I'd say they eclipse the soundmagic e10s


 
  
 So they really are living up to the hype hey?  I think i'm going to order these tonight.
  
  
  
 On a completely separate topic, but does anyone have any comments on mic quality?  Which headphones have the best mic quality?  I need to pick up a pair of headphones for my xboxOne and online gaming.


----------



## trumpethead

ahmad313 said:


> I have A4 and just like you B/B is my most favourite combination ,  i just want to know about the music presentation on K3P as i like the front focused presentation i want to feel like the singer is singing in front of my eyes,
> hope you understand what I want to say ,  so can you please write a little bit on the presentation of music specially the position of singer on K3PRO , , ,  thanks .




It is interesting that you ask that because that is very close to what I experienced with the K3P...Not right in front of the eyes but very up front. The vocals are so clear and detailed that I have heard a couple of things that actually startled me even thought I have listened to the song a thousand times. The sound signature is so clean, clear and immersive that that I don't want to take them off. Again, I take nothing away from the A4 because it ticks most of my boxes and you have so many options available but the K3P is Really Something Special in my book.


----------



## Inasilentway

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> 
> No worries....it's the same model by UiiSii.




Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## trumpethead

lurk650 said:


> I agree exactly with Trumpet. I will need to give the K3 more love, there is just something about the A4 esp balanced, I tried the K3 balanced but didn't notice anything immediately like the A4. Bass is pretty much the same IMO, the Pro is slightly warmer though so Idk how they compare




Lurk, I am still relatively new to this describing sound thing and I don't know all the descriptives, but I read stuff from you, Twin, and Clear, and others who's opinions I respect and keep trying to learn. With such a plethora of new iem providing this unbelievable sound quality at affordable prices one can become overwhelmed quickly. Wish I knew more about this balanced cable stuff but it sounds like spending more money Wil be involved..LOL.


----------



## 1TrickPony

trumpethead said:


> Lurk, I am still relatively new to this describing sound thing and I don't know all the descriptives, but I read stuff from you, Twin, and Clear, and others who's opinions I respect and keep trying to learn. With such a plethora of new iem providing this unbelievable sound quality at affordable prices one can become overwhelmed quickly. Wish I knew more about this balanced cable stuff but it sounds like spending more money Wil be involved..LOL.




I too am understanding more as to what's involved when going "balanced".
My first experience dealt with properly amping my iems -- you provide better "juice" thus your iem yielding better black background, imaging dimension and soundstage, even decays can seem more "apparent". Anyhow, I'll let the pros give the better answer lol...

If I can't make my mind up about a DAP, I'll settle with k3pro sooner or later.


----------



## Podster

trumpethead said:


> Lurk, I am still relatively new to this describing sound thing and I don't know all the descriptives, but I read stuff from you, Twin, and Clear, and others who's opinions I respect and keep trying to learn. With such a plethora of new iem providing this unbelievable sound quality at affordable prices one can become overwhelmed quickly. Wish I knew more about this balanced cable stuff but it sounds like spending more money Wil be involved..LOL.


 

 Get out while you can Trumpet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's far too late for me but maybe there's still hope for others


----------



## Skullophile

roen said:


> Best balanced / flat chi-fi IEM >$200?


I'd vote for balanced Hifiman Re-Zero.
And you could get the player as well for 100 more.


----------



## mochill

skullophile said:


> roen said:
> 
> 
> > Best balanced / flat chi-fi IEM >$200?
> ...


VE Duke


----------



## groucho69

podster said:


> Get out while you can Trumpet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do you mean get out the wallet? $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Podster

groucho69 said:


> Do you mean get out the wallet? $$$$$$$$$$$


 

 Or otherwise before you know it


----------



## Roen

mochill said:


> skullophile said:
> 
> 
> > I'd vote for balanced Hifiman Re-Zero.
> ...




How's the detail compared to let's say a SE535?


----------



## mochill

Extremely detail while remaining smooth


----------



## trumpethead

podster said:


> Get out while you can Trumpet It's far too late for me but maybe there's still hope for others:blink:




LOL, Podster I think all hope is lost and resistance is futile for me as well. I have way too many earphones and I remember a time when I said I would never spend more than 25 dollars on a set of earphones...Ha!! Those days are long gone now I say I will never spend 500 on a pair of earphones..Let's see how long that one lasts..sigh


----------



## jasparis

superluigi said:


> So they really are living up to the hype hey?  I think i'm going to order these tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> On a completely separate topic, but does anyone have any comments on mic quality?  Which headphones have the best mic quality?  I need to pick up a pair of headphones for my xboxOne and online gaming.




I've just listened to the same song a few times over (prince - gold, tidal hifi)

I'm not going to go into the details of the sound, but between the 3 iems I've mentioned, the x5s dare i say it are a better listen to the p1s. My 5 ish year old soundmagic e10s don't remotely come close in clarity and punch.


----------



## bjaardker

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> 
> No worries....it's the same model by UiiSii.


 
  
 Do you know where one can find them for sale? Are they only on Taobao right now?


----------



## trumpethead

podster said:


> Or otherwise before you know it:blink:




Ha! Is that all you got!! Lol I'm ashamed to show pics of mine to the public. Folks might get to thinking that I have a "Problem".....


----------



## Brian Coffey

bjaardker said:


> Do you know where one can find them for sale? Are they only on Taobao right now?


 
 https://www.amazon.com/UiiSii-Headphones-Earphones-Reduction-Computer/dp/B06X1CZR7N/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1489612393&sr=8-1&keywords=UiiSii+t8


----------



## Roen

mochill said:


> Extremely detail while remaining smooth




So I can hear everything from those two that I can from an SE535?


----------



## mochill

Yes you can


----------



## Podster

trumpethead said:


> Ha! Is that all you got!! Lol I'm ashamed to show pics of mine to the public. Folks might get to thinking that I have a "Problem".....


 

 Good to know my problem is smaller than your problem


----------



## Holypal

trumpethead said:


> Ha! Is that all you got!! Lol I'm ashamed to show pics of mine to the public. Folks might get to thinking that I have a "Problem".....


 
  
 Come on! Show your "Problem".


----------



## Cinder

1clearhead said:


> Though, I have both the K3 and K3 PRO....and love them equally, that "front focused presentation" you are looking for can be found on the *SENDIY M1221*. My trustee M1221 and K3 (K3 PRO) are my top IEM's right now.




What's the difference between the K3 and the Pro?


----------



## 1TrickPony

cinder said:


> What's the difference between the K3 and the Pro?




it's one thing having more filters in the pro, but can the pro sound like the original?


----------



## Cinder

1trickpony said:


> it's one thing having more filters in the pro, but can the pro sound like the original?


 
 So the only difference is different tuning and more filters?


----------



## 1TrickPony

cinder said:


> So the only difference is different tuning and more filters?


 
  sadly, I do not own them. I'm just waiting for further detailed reviews/impressions aside how people feel about them lol. I can't tell if the "pro" is warmer by default (from what I read...)


----------



## Roen

mochill said:


> Yes you can




You've owned a 535 to be able to make that claim?


----------



## mochill

The duke it a really high precision iem with fast response and extreme details also smooth.


----------



## Roen

Yea, but reading reviews, the treble seems exaggerated and gives the image that it's aggressively providing detail, rather than actually providing detail. Kinda like fake detail, instead of accurate reproduction.

I've ran into that problem with other chi-fi and Knowles based iems.


----------



## Roen

Neither of the two are >$200 anyway. I'm looking for something more higher end and more natural sounding than the ones you mentioned. The Shure's are pretty strong in the realistic reproduction, even if they're overpriced for what they are.


----------



## mochill

I'll be getting cozoy Hera soon which is 160 dollar, should fit you sound preferences


----------



## 1TrickPony

I've had trouble with Duke, didn't like the fit and consequently couldn't even come close to the experience with those shared by reviewers. lucky them! Have you also considered the Magaosi K3(pro), they've been getting some good  vibes here too.


----------



## Ahmad313

1clearhead said:


> Though, I have both the K3 and K3 PRO....and love them equally, that "front focused presentation" you are looking for can be found on the *SENDIY M1221*. My trustee M1221 and K3 (K3 PRO) are my top IEM's right now.


 
 Is the SENDIY 1221 is equal to K3/K3PRO in all frequencies range and overall performance ,??? 
 Can you please post a link to M1221 on Aliexpress ,  thanks .


----------



## Ahmad313

trumpethead said:


> It is interesting that you ask that because that is very close to what I experienced with the K3P...Not right in front of the eyes but very up front. The vocals are so clear and detailed that I have heard a couple of things that actually startled me even thought I have listened to the song a thousand times. The sound signature is so clean, clear and immersive that that I don't want to take them off. Again, I take nothing away from the A4 because it ticks most of my boxes and you have so many options available but the K3P is Really Something Special in my book.


 
 Nice to hear all about K3P,  although I like my A4 but it's looks like i will pull the trigger any time for K3P,  as i see in the pics K3P has 3 different filters ,  can you please tell us the sound signature of these filters , 
 Which one is your most favourite filter , ???


----------



## Cinder

ahmad313 said:


> Nice to hear all about K3P,  although I like my A4 but it's looks like i will pull the trigger any time for K3P,  as i see in the pics K3P has 3 different filters ,  can you please tell us the sound signature of these filters ,
> Which one is your most favourite filter , ???


 
 Wait, my K3 Pro had only two sets of filters :/


----------



## 1TrickPony

cinder said:


> Wait, my K3 Pro had only two sets of filters :/


 
 who was the seller??? i thought there were 3??? :S


----------



## sathish007ece

Hi friends, Greetings, I am having Shozy zero & RHA MA750 ,B&W P5 & Mi headphone.


 What's ur take on Mi IEM pro hd is it worth 25-35$ . (IN COMPLIANCE WITH URBANFUN/ROCKY ZIRCON )

 Any other IEM with good sound stage,isolation,neutral warm & surrounding effect under 35$.

 Also I m trying for good Dap around 100-125$ (Xduoo i m getting good reviews).

 Also provide their cheapest buying link online .

 Thanks in advance


----------



## Shawn71

1trickpony said:


> who was the seller??? i thought there were 3??? :S




afaik,they come with 2 pairs only......may be current batch has more?not sure tho.


----------



## Cinder

shawn71 said:


> afaik,they come with 2 pairs only......may be current batch has more?not sure tho.


 
 Penon. They just confirmed that the one they sell only comes with two.


----------



## 1TrickPony

cinder said:


> Penon. They just confirmed that the one they sell only comes with two.


 
  
 one for bass, other for vocal??? more impressions please! Thanks!


----------



## trumpethead

ahmad313 said:


> Nice to hear all about K3P,  although I like my A4 but it's looks like i will pull the trigger any time for K3P,  as i see in the pics K3P has 3 different filters ,  can you please tell us the sound signature of these filters ,
> Which one is your most favourite filter , ???




Ha!, sorry I have yet to change the filters because I am enjoying the installed one so much. Mine came with 3 filters total incl the installed.


----------



## Ahmad313

cinder said:


> Wait, my K3 Pro had only two sets of filters :/


 
 I think one filter will be per installed on iem nozzle and two extra so as total 3 filters , , ,


----------



## demo-to

Hi.
 Kindly ask for some sourcing assistance.
  
 I read a review on audiobudget,com for the TIN Audio T515, also know as 天天听T515 and available at TaoBao https://world.taobao.com/item/522580822799.htm
  
 I would like to order it but not on a platform I cannot understand the language and I am not going to purchase it via an agent.
  
 Q: Does anybody know a platform in English language like Aliexpress or so where I can purchase this earphone? Maybe it is listed somewhere else under a different name as well?


----------



## demo-to

Hi.
  
 I ordered the Magaosi K3 Pro and am interested in a comparison with the SENDIY M1221.
 Does anybody own both?
 Does anybody own the SENDIY M1221 besides member "1clearhead" and can give a brief or welcome detailed impression on the SENDIY M1221 (maybe additional in comparison with LZ A4 or Magaosi K3)?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## kova4a

So after posting this in a wrong thread - silly me:
 I just got this from the post office. The packaging was covered in shrink wrap for extra assurance that no one at the customs opened and listened to your iems. Also, xduuo included a manual, which includes detailed instructions for burn-in (the quality of the translations is again questionable but gives you an idea), but still a nice touch even if they are a bit on the safe side and unconventional


----------



## 1TrickPony

demo-to said:


> Hi.
> 
> I ordered the Magaosi K3 Pro and am interested in a comparison with the SENDIY M1221.
> Does anybody own both?
> ...




someone posted a sendiy m1221 review. the reviews placed the sendiy on top. I'm reconsidering since the m1221 actually offers three filters.


----------



## crabdog

1trickpony said:


> someone posted a sendiy m1221 review. the reviews placed the sendiy on top. I'm reconsidering since the m1221 actually offers three filters.


 
 I should have one coming fairly soon if you think you can wait. I don't have the K3/K3P to compare against.but I can tell you how the Sendiy sounds for me.


----------



## demo-to

1trickpony said:


> someone posted a sendiy m1221 review. the reviews placed the sendiy on top. I'm reconsidering since the m1221 actually offers three filters.


 

 Yes, it was "1clearhead" earlier at this thread, page 221, but I would like to collect more opinions.


----------



## demo-to

crabdog said:


> I should have one coming fairly soon if you think you can wait. I don't have the K3/K3P to compare against.but I can tell you how the Sendiy sounds for me.


 

 Hi. Yes, this is highly appreciated. Thanks. My K3P needs appr. 3 weeks to arrive from now on. I planed to maybe purchase the Sendiy M1221 afterwards I received the K3P. But honestly 1clearheads nice profile inventory list and according performance description made me keen on wanting the Sendiy M1221 too.


----------



## groucho69

demo-to said:


> Hi.
> Kindly ask for some sourcing assistance.
> 
> I read a review on audiobudget,com for the TIN Audio T515, also know as 天天听T515 and available at TaoBao https://world.taobao.com/item/522580822799.htm
> ...


 
 I have google translate installed into my browser and it is accurate enough to work with. But I still use an agent.


----------



## Lurk650

1trickpony said:


> opus#1 user right?



Yes 



trumpethead said:


> Lurk, I am still relatively new to this describing sound thing and I don't know all the descriptives, but I read stuff from you, Twin, and Clear, and others who's opinions I respect and keep trying to learn. With such a plethora of new iem providing this unbelievable sound quality at affordable prices one can become overwhelmed quickly. Wish I knew more about this balanced cable stuff but it sounds like spending more money Wil be involved..LOL.



Thanks man! A DAP that had a 2.5 output and a 2.5mm MMCX cable is all you really need. 



roen said:


> Neither of the two are >$200 anyway. I'm looking for something more higher end and more natural sounding than the ones you mentioned. The Shure's are pretty strong in the realistic reproduction, even if they're overpriced for what they are.



Most balanced sounding sub $200 I have is the Moni One which is sub $100 lol


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

ahmad313 said:


> I think one filter will be per installed on iem nozzle and two extra so as total 3 filters , , ,


 
  
 My K3 PRO came with 1 set installed + 1 pair (silver) in a plastic bag. 
 2 pairs all together.
 I was unable to verify yet how are they supplied by the manufacturer.
 Maybe somebody with access to the factory ...
 .


----------



## Saoshyant

@Roen If you're looking for above 200USD, what's your top range?


----------



## Tamerlan

Цитата: 





> От сообщение *демо-To* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Да, это был "1clearhead" ранее на этой теме, страница 221, но я хотел бы собрать побольше мнений.


 
 У меня есть sendiy m1221 и я memt x5, и я могу сказать, что это лучший sendiy IEM я когда - либо слышал. Все точно описание с госпожой. Clearhead. Я также знаю memt X5, и я могу сказать, что memt только 70% от ЗВУК sendiy m1221, но не 90%, как г - н clearhead утверждал. Sendy ЗВУК яснее, разделение и ширина сцены лучше, memt Х5 ясность меньше, ширина меньше, но глубоко в глубину. Но общая подпись очень похожа. Для мемов, вложения грубые, твердые, как значение по умолчанию с SENDI. Мягкие силиконовые елки в упаковке превратить звуковую подпись в $ 30 Sennheiser CX400 подписи звука в, но улучшилась во всех направлениях. Если вы слушаете memt x5 в грубых привязанностей, она становится лучше четкость, разделение, бас более академической и перкуссии. Потеря потери глубины. Я из Украины, плохой английский, извините за ошибки.


----------



## Roen

lurk650 said:


> Most balanced sounding sub $200 I have is the Moni One which is sub $100 lol





saoshyant said:


> @Roen If you're looking for above 200USD, what's your top range?




$325 USD, my friend picked up a SE535 for $380 CAD new, so let's see what else can fight against the SE535 in that range.


----------



## Tamerlan

demo-to said:


> Yes, it was "1clearhead" earlier at this thread, page 221, but I would like to collect more opinions.


 
 I own sendiy m1221 and I have memt x5, and I can say that sendiy is the best iem I've ever heard. All exactly the description with mrs. Clearhead. I also know memt X5, and I can say that memt is only 70% sound from sendiy m1221, but not 90% as Mr. clearhead claimed. Sendy sound is clearer, the separation and the width of the scene is better, the memt x5 has clarity less, the width is smaller, but deep in depth. But the general signature is very similar. For memes, attachments are coarse, firm, as the default with Sendiy. Soft silicone Christmas trees in the package turn the sound signature into a $ 30 sennheiser cx400 signature sound, but improved in all directions. If you listen to memt x5 in rough attachments, it becomes better clarity, separation, bass more academic and percussion. Loss of depth loss. I'm from Ukraine, bad English, sorry for mistakes.


----------



## demo-to

tamerlan said:


> I own sendiy m1221 and I have memt x5, and I can say that sendiy is the best iem I've ever heard. All exactly the description with mrs. Clearhead. I also know memt X5, and I can say that memt is only 70% sound from sendiy m1221, but not 90% as Mr. clearhead claimed. Sendy sound is clearer, the separation and the width of the scene is better, the memt x5 has clarity less, the width is smaller, but deep in depth. But the general signature is very similar. For memes, attachments are coarse, firm, as the default with Sendiy. Soft silicone Christmas trees in the package turn the sound signature into a $ 30 sennheiser cx400 signature sound, but improved in all directions. If you listen to memt x5 in rough attachments, it becomes better clarity, separation, bass more academic and percussion. Loss of depth loss. I'm from Ukraine, bad English, sorry for mistakes.


 

 Many hanks for sharing your thoughts on both IEM.
 Already bought the Memt X5 but it is fortunately only a 18€ risk if they perform not to my liking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Just for reference...what are the next best IEM behind the Sendiy M1221 you experienced so far?


----------



## 1TrickPony

lurk650 said:


> Yes
> Thanks man! A DAP that had a 2.5 output and a 2.5mm MMCX cable is all you really need.
> Most balanced sounding sub $200 I have is the Moni One which is sub $100 lol




The LZ-A4 is far from balanced lol. I've enjoyed it because of the specific. emphasis on certain frequencies. Heck I enjoy the Green+ Red Xmas combo still. I also favor the Mid Forward that one can easily achieve with the Grey for example.

would you still easily recommend the K3(pro), even if one already owns the A4?


----------



## Lurk650

1trickpony said:


> The LZ-A4 is far from balanced lol. I've enjoyed it because of the specific. emphasis on certain frequencies. Heck I enjoy the Green+ Red Xmas combo still. I also favor the Mid Forward that one can easily achieve with the Grey for example.
> 
> would you still easily recommend the K3(pro), even if one already owns the A4?




Yeah it's not balanced at all. That's a tough call, if I were to be completely honest I would say no


----------



## 1TrickPony

lurk650 said:


> Yeah it's not balanced at all. That's a tough call, if I were to be completely honest I would say no





fair enough. it's tough question to ask /answer. I am simply delivering whether to buy another iem or just save up for another DAP :S


----------



## demo-to

lurk650 said:


> Yeah it's not balanced at all. That's a tough call, if I were to be completely honest I would say no


 

 Well, though I found the LZ A4 not bad, I really missed the mids with black/black (other more mids emphazing filter combos were not to my liking for different reasons). This is the one reason I turn to the K3P now where the opinions are promising the K3P offers more emphazed mids.
 The other is the comfort. I could not listen for a longer time to the LZ's as the sharp contour bothered me.


----------



## demo-to

BTW,
 while waiting for new purchases I tried the stock headset Sony MH 750 for my Z3C the first time.
 I am really very positive surprised by its sound performance.
 Highly recommend to give it a try - not only by considering the price point of only 5€ or even less.


----------



## Cinder

ahmad313 said:


> I think one filter will be per installed on iem nozzle and two extra so as total 3 filters , , ,




That still adds up to four filters/two sets.


----------



## Saoshyant

I say make the K3P more interesting and mix and match filters! Have one side be utterly vocal based while the other is recessed.


----------



## Cinder

saoshyant said:


> I say make the K3P more interesting and mix and match filters! Have one side be utterly vocal based while the other is recessed.


 
 Sounds like a headache to me


----------



## Vidal

I have to say this filter thing doesn't appeal to me, I'd rather have a pair of earphones that fairly accurately replay the recording without having to tinker.
  
 It would be an interesting experience initially but beyond that I think I'd settle for a sound a stick with it.


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> I have to say this filter thing doesn't appeal to me, I'd rather have a pair of earphones that fairly accurately replay the recording without having to tinker.
> 
> It would be an interesting experience initially but beyond that I think I'd settle for a sound a stick with it.



That's what I used to think. And then I met the LZ A4.


----------



## vapman

@B9Scrambler
  
 Shouts out to you sir. My AS800AP showed up today. They have a more controller and less exaggerated sound. They can be pushed way harder with EQ than the XB50AP and still be clear across the whole spectrum. Bass feels a lot tighter on AS800AP.
  
 By comparison it doesn't have mind blowingly potent sub bass directly off non-EQ/non amped sources, like my ps4 controller which is definitely not as overwhelming of a bass sound as the XB50AP which is simply an insane bass cannon without EQ or amp.
  
 I couldn't figure out how to wear those ear hooks right so i'm just using them with tips on. But for $15 I am very very impressed! These will stay on my PS4 controller for sure. Might even get a second set at this price, they are honestly very killer at this price for the overall SQ you get. So thanks for tipping me off to these. I am very happy with my two cheap Sonys !


----------



## jant71

vapman said:


> @B9Scrambler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Get the XB510AS 
http://www.sony.com/electronics/in-ear-headphones/mdr-xb510as

Then you can compare all of them.


----------



## vapman

jant71 said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > @B9Scrambler
> ...


 
 Tempted, but I know they won't be as good as my XB90EX


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> I have to say this filter thing doesn't appeal to me, I'd rather have a pair of earphones that fairly accurately replay the recording without having to tinker.
> 
> It would be an interesting experience initially but beyond that I think I'd settle for a sound a stick with it.


 

 i'm generally in accord--i recently got some trinity sabres for gifting and (as much as i appreciate how much they pack in the box) both their recipient and i were overwhelmed--there were ten different filters in addition to three cables and innumerable tips. the filters aren't just a gimmick--they do tailor the sound--but unless i was in solitary or stranded on a desert island i couldn't see having the  patience to actually wade thru all the permutations.


----------



## Cinder

vidal said:


> I have to say this filter thing doesn't appeal to me, I'd rather have a pair of earphones that fairly accurately replay the recording without having to tinker.
> 
> It would be an interesting experience initially but beyond that I think I'd settle for a sound a stick with it.


 
 I agree. I find that I really enjoy IEMs of a couple different tuning types, but I rarely enjoy an IEM that has filters. Ones that I found underwhelming for the price:
  
 -Finder X1 ($200)
 -RHA T20 ($200)
 -Gemini HD ($128)
 -Phantom Master 4 ($200)
  
 These are all pretty expensive and really don't do any one sound signature very well. This is, of course, my opinion. I do stand by it. My favorite IEMs overall:
  
 Upper-mid-fi:
 -Rose Cappucinno Mk. II (Bass Cannon, $355)
 -Chord&Major 01'16 (Mid-centric/dark, $300)
 -Heir Audio 4Ai S (Upper-mids centric/bright, $400)
  
 Budget-fi:
 -Macaw GT100s (Treble-cannon, $55)
 -Thinksound MS02 (Warm, $80)
 -Auglamor R8 (V-shaped, $30)
  
 I skipped over a lot of the budget-fi that passes through this thread, so that's why my favorites are so... eclectic.


----------



## groucho69

loomisjohnson said:


> i'm generally in accord--i recently got some trinity sabres for gifting and (as much as i appreciate how much they pack in the box) both their recipient and i were overwhelmed--there were ten different filters in addition to three cables and innumerable tips. the filters aren't just a gimmick--they do tailor the sound--but unless i was in solitary or stranded on a desert island i couldn't see having the  patience to actually wade thru all the permutations.


 
 Wow you gift well. My birthday is in September!!!!!


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> Or otherwise before you know it:blink:





 Tsk, tsk, tsk.... Podman you are ready for a 12 Step. It's too late for me. Save yourselffffff.......

Ughhhhhh.

 TWIN


----------



## Pickaxe

What is the best >100$ Chinese IEM with a neutral sound signature?
  
 I wanted to get the Magaosi K3 Pro but the frequency response is rather v-shaped. I've had too much experience with v-shaped IEMs and headphones to know that I don't like them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

pickaxe said:


> What is the best >100$ Chinese IEM with a neutral sound signature?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You probably won't like a neutral signature as much as you would think. The Advanced Sound M4 is actually quite good and rather neutral at around $40.

I have a pair of supposedly quite balanced and highly touted earphones on the way the MEE Audio Pinnacle P1 although they are just barely under $200.

Will let you know impressions when I get them Monday. Currently they are rated #2 on head fis universal list. Right behind the Senn. IE8 which I can assure you isn't neutral.

 TWIN


----------



## Pickaxe

twinacstacks said:


> You probably won't like a neutral signature as much as you would think. The Advanced Sound M4 is actually quite good and rather neutral at around $40.
> 
> I have a pair of supposedly quite balanced and highly touted earphones on the way the MEE Audio Pinnacle P1 although they are just barely under $200.
> 
> TWIN


 

 Thanks, I own several balanced headphones and like them a lot (notably the HD600)


----------



## Lurk650

pickaxe said:


> What is the best >100$ Chinese IEM with a neutral sound signature?
> 
> I wanted to get the Magaosi K3 Pro but the frequency response is rather v-shaped. I've had too much experience with v-shaped IEMs and headphones to know that I don't like them.




Maybe the Moni One


----------



## TwinACStacks

Justin, the Moni one is really good but on some material it can be piercingly bright. I wouldn't exactly call it neutral.

JMHO

TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

vapman said:


> @B9Scrambler
> 
> Shouts out to you sir. My AS800AP showed up today. They have a more controller and less exaggerated sound. They can be pushed way harder with EQ than the XB50AP and still be clear across the whole spectrum. Bass feels a lot tighter on AS800AP.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Glad you're having fun with them! Regarding the ear tips, I just toss on the smallest size then either twist the earphone into position so they slot in to the top of your antihelix, or fold them down, insert, and let them pop up into the antihelix. But, yeah, you don't need them really. They don't add anything, or take away for that matter, to the sound.
  
 Keep in mind that they're also waterproof, so you can take them through all sorts of crazy @#$% and they should hold up just fine. A nice little bonus imo  It's a killer iem.


----------



## Roen

pickaxe said:


> What is the best >100$ Chinese IEM with a neutral sound signature?
> 
> I wanted to get the Magaosi K3 Pro but the frequency response is rather v-shaped. I've had too much experience with v-shaped IEMs and headphones to know that I don't like them.




As mentioned by someone else yesterday, Hifiman RE-Zero and VE Duke, though I have no experience in either.

I'm still looking for netural Chi-fi in the 200-325 USD range that can reproduce more realistically than SE535.


----------



## themindfreak

pickaxe said:


> What is the best >100$ Chinese IEM with a neutral sound signature?
> 
> I wanted to get the Magaosi K3 Pro but the frequency response is rather v-shaped. I've had too much experience with v-shaped IEMs and headphones to know that I don't like them.


 
 I think in the previous pages, some people were recommending the vivo xe800 saying it was neutral if i recall correctly. Or the Hifiman Re00 will also swing by on massdrop from time to time for 35usd.


----------



## mochill

roen said:


> pickaxe said:
> 
> 
> > What is the best >100$ Chinese IEM with a neutral sound signature?
> ...


for realistic sound, get the cardas a8 or the Jvc fx1100/1200


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Justin, the Moni one is really good but on some material it can be piercingly bright. I wouldn't exactly call it neutral.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN




Yeah it can be, I need to try Comply and Kombi on them. 



mochill said:


> for realistic sound, get the cardas a8 or the Jvc fx1100/1200




Cardas A8 are not in production, though it looks like available a few places for $300. They aren't ChiFi though, I think lol


----------



## aaDee

kova4a said:


> So after posting this in a wrong thread - silly me:
> I just got this from the post office. The packaging was covered in shrink wrap for extra assurance that no one at the customs opened and listened to your iems. Also, xduuo included a manual, which includes detailed instructions for burn-in (the quality of the translations is again questionable but gives you an idea), but still a nice touch even if they are a bit on the safe side and unconventional


 impressions please


----------



## Tamerlan

demo-to said:


> Many hanks for sharing your thoughts on both IEM.
> Already bought the Memt X5 but it is fortunately only a 18€ risk if they perform not to my liking.
> 
> 
> ...


 
iSINE10,iSINE20


----------



## s4tch

any metalheads here? what would be your go-to picks up to $50 and up to $100 mainly for heavy metal?


----------



## kova4a

aadee said:


> impressions please


 
 Well, I didn't spend much time with it, so these are very early impressions with the stock tips. The xduoo ep1 is warm and bassy. The bass is quite big and can be overwhelming but at least it's relatively tight given its amount, which is a pro as for me loose, soft and hollow are extremely unwelcome traits for a low end. The mids are warm and full with a decent amount of detail.  They lack transparency but that's usually the case with thick note presentation. Both male and female vocals have good presence.The highs aren't peaky and have a good amount of sparkle but lack some shimmer and air on top. Overall, the presentation is full and enveloping but a bit on the intimate side. 
  
 To be completely, honest aside from the overall sound signature, which might not be exactly my preference as I prefer more flat and neutral sound, the xduoo ep1 is definitely good for the money. It doesn't have any glaring flows like slows and soft bass, sharp peaks, artificial treble etc. Aside from the amount of the low (which for some will be welcome)m the ep1 is actually a competent iem and I've heard worse in the same price range and above, so unlike some other iems I've bought throughout the ears and disposed of quickly, I can't say I regret getting it.
  
 I'll have to burn the ep1 in and do some extensive tip rolling but if the bass levels a bit and the upper treble opens up it will be a positive change. Also, experimenting with tape modes on the vent holes is totally an option as plugging them with fingers definitely removes a lot of warmth and reduces the bass (IMO too much when completely sealed but someone might tinker with that). And again these are early initial impressions.
  
 edit: oh, I forgot - the build quality seems fairly nice. the cable is a bit on the thin side but appears to be rugged enough and it's well relieved both at the plug and the housings. I would have prefereed if it was a bit softer but it's not bad. The housings are light and the ep1 isolates well


----------



## fredhubbard2

kova4a said:


> Well, I didn't spend much time with it, so these are very early impressions with the stock tips. The xduoo ep1 is warm and bassy. The bass is quite big and can be overwhelming but at least it's relatively tight given its amount, which is a pro as for me loose, soft and hollow are extremely unwelcome traits for a low end. The mids are warm and full with a decent amount of detail.  They lack transparency but that's usually the case with thick note presentation. Both male and female vocals have good presence.The highs aren't peaky and have a good amount of sparkle but lack some shimmer and air on top. Overall, the presentation is full and enveloping but a bit on the intimate side.
> 
> To be completely, honest aside from the overall sound signature, which might not be exactly my preference as I prefer more flat and neutral sound, the xduoo ep1 is definitely good for the money. It doesn't have any glaring flows like slows and soft bass, sharp peaks, artificial treble etc. Aside from the amount of the low (which for some will be welcome)m the ep1 is actually a competent iem and I've heard worse in the same price range and above, so unlike some other iems I've bought throughout the ears and disposed of quickly, I can't say I regret getting it.
> 
> I'll have to burn the ep1 in and do some extensive tip rolling but if the bass levels a bit and the upper treble opens up it will be a positive change. Also, experimenting with tape modes on the vent holes is totally an option as plugging them with fingers definitely removes a lot of warmth and reduces the bass (IMO too much when completely sealed but someone might tinker with that). And again these are early initial impressions


 
  
  
 can you say anything with regards to soundstage (or lack of) yet ??


----------



## 1TrickPony

s4tch said:


> any metalheads here? what would be your go-to picks up to $50 and up to $100 mainly for heavy metal?





Fiio ex1. fast. detailed. chunky guitars. band sounds tight. good energy. (also known as Dunu Titan-1)


----------



## kova4a

fredhubbard2 said:


> can you say anything with regards to soundstage (or lack of) yet ??


 
 Well, positioning is good and the soundstage size is above average, but due to the warmth between the instruments ep1 has more of a full and enveloping sound rather than more airy and open that can create the illusion that the sound queues are thrown further away .


----------



## loomisjohnson

lurk650 said:


> Yeah it can be, I need to try Comply and Kombi on them.
> Cardas A8 are not in production, though it looks like available a few places for $300. They aren't ChiFi though, I think lol


 
  
  


twinacstacks said:


> You probably won't like a neutral signature as much as you would think. The Advanced Sound M4 is actually quite good and rather neutral at around $40.
> 
> I have a pair of supposedly quite balanced and highly touted earphones on the way the MEE Audio Pinnacle P1 although they are just barely under $200.
> 
> ...


 

 it seems different folks have different connotations for the terms "neutral" and "balanced". in my mind, a balanced iem is one which doesn't emphasize any one aspect of the sonic spectrum, while a neutral iem is one which has a generally uncolored tonality which is neither bright nor warm. thus (like twin), i would also regard the moni as being balanced, but far from neutral, while something like the musicmaker tk13 is quite neutral but sorta v-shaped and not balanced. for something both neutral and balanced, i would think of the havi b3 or hifiman 400, neither of which are my cup of hemlock


----------



## burgunder

I received my pair of Memt X5 the day before yesterday, and I'm pleasantly surpriced. I jumped the **** 4in1 hype and they are too sibliant for me, but the X5 are warm with ok detail and crunch to the guitars at least in this moment, where I'm listening to The White Stripes, I've also had a great time with the X5 and In the Court of the Crimson King, I got them at the same time


----------



## crabdog

My ops on the MEMT X5:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/memt-x5-in-ear-earphone/reviews/18225


----------



## To.M

Well done, sir! 

But you are not making my life easier man... Just got Urbanfun, waiting for Uiisii HM7 and wanting X5 now...


----------



## trumpethead

My Memt X5 that I just received a few days ago has a short in the right side wire and the music is cutting in and out. This is the second order cuz my first was stolen by the PO.. Not good luck so far with this earphone..Love the sound quality though..I got a msg into the seller to see what he advises. I can't name him but I will update so that others will be aware.


----------



## crabdog

to.m said:


> Well done, sir!
> 
> But you are not making my life easier man... Just got Urbanfun, waiting for Uiisii HM7 and wanting X5 now...


 
 Thank you kindly. Don't you have the Cellos already? Surely they must be keeping you happy.


----------



## crabdog

trumpethead said:


> My Memt X5 that I just received a few days ago has a short in the right side wire and the music is cutting in and out. This is the second order cuz my first was stolen by the PO.. Not good luck so far with this earphone..Love the sound quality though..I got a msg into the seller to see what he advises. I can't name him but I will update so that others will be aware.


 
 Sorry to hear that. The ones I have seem to be put together well. I hope the seller can send you a new one.


----------



## VShaft

s4tch said:


> any metalheads here? what would be your go-to picks up to $50 and up to $100 mainly for heavy metal?


 

 Here. I can only offer a recommendation insofar as it is the IEM I'm currently using, and I'm very happy with it: PMV A-01 Mk. II.
  
 I've tried them with classical heavy metal, prog metal, a variety of doom genres, stoner, sludge, post-metal, death & melodeath, some metalcore, and haven't found them lacking in anything. They offer quite a detailed sound, so some bands who aren't really up to the level in production don't sound as good as some others who have well-produced material. But I've yet to find them being bad in reproducing metal.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

.


----------



## trumpethead

crabdog said:


> Sorry to hear that. The ones I have seem to be put together well. I hope the seller can send you a new one.




Thanks, Great review btw. My impressions are very close to yours. I really like these and was a bit devastated when they started cutting in and out..hope the seller can help. I've already paid for two pairs and don't have a working pair at this point..


----------



## crabdog

trumpethead said:


> Thanks, Great review btw. My impressions are very close to yours. I really like these and was a bit devastated when they started cutting in and out..hope the seller can help. I've already paid for two pairs and don't have a working pair at this point..



Have you tried a different source? It could be that there's a problem with the plug and not the top wire though it's unlikely. If only they had mmcx u could change cable


----------



## JazzVinyl

crabdog said:


> Have you tried a different source? It could be that there's a problem with the plug and not the top wire though it's unlikely. If only they had mmcx u could change cable




New Chi-Fi iem's appear to have a coating on the plug ends? 

All of mine have seemed iffy at first but rotating the cord at the player end while plugged in has cured.


----------



## To.M

crabdog said:


> Thank you kindly. Don't you have the Cellos already? Surely they must be keeping you happy.  :wink_face:




Naah...as much as I like my Pianos, I am not tempted by Cellos, my next target will be PMV A-01 MK2 (hi VShaft! )


----------



## Podster

to.m said:


> Naah...as much as I like my Pianos, I am not tempted by Cellos, my next target will be PMV A-01 MK2 (hi VShaft! )


 

 If I recall @peter123 gave the PMV A-01 MK2 high marks


----------



## To.M

Yes, I read peter123's opinion but I also know and value VShaft's impressions!


----------



## VShaft

to.m said:


> Yes, I read peter123's opinion but I also know and value VShaft's impressions!


 

 Hey, man, I should be the one thanking you! After all, it was you who put rather obscure model in my sights months ago. I seriously doubt I'd have noticed them myself.


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> @1clearhead *Did you happen to hear the original Trinity Atlas? Seems the shell is identical to the Sendiy M1221? Been curious but never caught any post comparing these two!*
> 
> @Roen have you looked into the FLC 8S? https://www.shenzhenaudio.com/forrest-flc8s-iems-hifi-triple-driver-hybrid-2ba-dynamic-in-ear-earphones.html


 

 No, I never had the opportunity or chance to listen to the Trinity Atlas, but there is many reviews and one in particular by 'Brooko', where he mentions that the sound signature is Very V-shaped.
  
 Link: http://www.head-fi.org/products/trinity-audio-engineering-atlas-water-resistant-sports-in-ear-monitor/reviews/16101
  
 ....and to my knowledge, the M1221 is just incredibly balanced, while vocals and treble are very present and shine with very good resolution. The 3 tuning nozzles really work well as I personally described them as -balanced, neutral, and completely flat. "I kid you not", when I say that these nozzles really tune well with great precision.


----------



## trumpethead

crabdog said:


> Have you tried a different source? It could be that there's a problem with the plug and not the top wire though it's unlikely. If only they had mmcx u could change cable




I didn't try different source but I will Thanks..pro sure it's the wire or the connection...plays great if I get out just right and don't move...thought the same thing about mmcx...even cuts out if I just touch the mic buttons..smh


----------



## 1clearhead

ahmad313 said:


> Is the SENDIY 1221 is equal to K3/K3PRO in all frequencies range and overall performance ,???
> Can you please post a link to M1221 on Aliexpress ,  thanks .


 
  
 Sure, here's the link:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sendiy-M1221-Dynamic-and-Armature-Double-unit-metal-Earbuds-HIFI-In-Ear-Earphone-Headset/32757009502.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.3.Oxk6Z3&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_6_10066_10065_10068_433_434_10136_10137_10138_10060_9999_10062_10141_10056_10140_10055_10054_10059_10099_10103_10102_10096_10052_10053_10050_10107_10142_10051_10106_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_130_10078_10079_10073_10070_10122_10123_10124-9999,searchweb201603_8,afswitch_1,ppcSwitch_2,single_sort_0_default&btsid=49846133-9916-4c22-a575-617be9b1e59f&algo_expid=8aca7709-fcca-4085-a031-04ae1d18de80-0&algo_pvid=8aca7709-fcca-4085-a031-04ae1d18de80
  


cinder said:


> Wait, my K3 Pro had only two sets of filters :/


 
  
 YES, the one already on the nozzle is the default tuning nozzle, while the extra pair is the other option.


----------



## Skullophile

1clearhead said:


> No, I never had the opportunity or chance to listen to the Trinity Atlas, but there is many reviews and one in particular by 'Brooko', where he mentions that the sound signature is Very V-shaped.
> 
> Link: http://www.head-fi.org/products/trinity-audio-engineering-atlas-water-resistant-sports-in-ear-monitor/reviews/16101
> 
> ....and to my knowledge, the M1221 is just incredibly balanced, while vocals and treble are very present and shine with very good resolution. The 3 tuning nozzles really work well as I personally described them as -balanced, neutral, and completely flat. "I kid you not", when I say that these nozzles really tune well with great precision.


 
 So the M1221 sounds similar to an Etymotic? Maybe has a little more bass? Ive been looking for a balanced chi-fi iem and I'll be all over this one like a
 fly to turd.


----------



## 1clearhead

skullophile said:


> So the M1221 sounds similar to an Etymotic? Maybe has a little more bass? Ive been looking for a balanced chi-fi iem and I'll be all over this one like a
> fly to turd.


 

 Yup, they definitely can get you that similar tuning.


----------



## Podster

1clearhead said:


> Yup, they definitely can get you that similar tuning.


 

 Dang it Clear, think you just sealed it for me on the M1221, I never bought the Atlas because I had the Delta V2 and decided to go with the P-1's and still glad I did. Don't really think the Sendiy will be anything like the Atlas outside of the shell! I've been going back and forth deciding on the M1221 or the K3Pro which Twin adores. He's going to be mad at me because I never bought his highly hyped SWIII's either so if I go with the Sendiy's I'm afraid he's going to cut me off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL Got to stop for a while now because I also (or finally) jumped on a 1More triple


----------



## 1TrickPony

podster said:


> Dang it Clear, think you just sealed it for me on the M1221, I never bought the Atlas because I had the Delta V2 and decided to go with the P-1's and still glad I did. Don't really think the Sendiy will be anything like the Atlas outside of the shell! I've been going back and forth deciding on the M1221 or the K3Pro which Twin adores. He's going to be mad at me because I never bought his highly hyped SWIII's either so if I go with the Sendiy's I'm afraid he's going to cut me off:eek: LOL Got to stop for a while now because I also (or finally) jumped on a 1More triple:rolleyes:




Curious as to how it goes for you, be it the k3pro m1221. keep us posted...and comparisons ofcourse!


----------



## NNewman

Hello. Please advise a Chinese IEMs up to 300usd. Maybe more... Jazz and Opera. To change from Westone um3x... Looking for a neutral sound. No V shape, not a bass head.


----------



## Shinry

Small update:
Revisited all of my IEMs and decided to give the HI-705 a second chance in the daily rotation. The mids are anemic as always, but I just really like the treble and overall clarity. A bit of EQ and they should be good to go. 
(I actually never use EQ since I like to switch headphones and its annoying without apllicable profiles)


----------



## chompchomps

Guys i just completed my review of the Magaosi K3's please take a look! Let me know how i can improve on my amateur review! 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/hilisening-magaosi-newest-high-end-detachable-design-k3-in-ear-hifi-earphone-1-dynamic-and-2-ba-3-way-hybrid-earbud-sport-detach-earhooks-headset-headphones/reviews/18232


----------



## egzbuen

Just got my k3p





OOTB it has the sparkle of my 1more triple. Good separation. Gives the much needed bass that the 1more lacks. Bass hits low but not as boomy as IT03. Has way better fit as well compared to the IT03.


This will probably sing better with a better amp module since I'm already listening at volume 105 on low gain.


Sent from Nokia 3210


----------



## Vidal

chompchomps said:


> Guys i just completed my review of the Magaosi K3's please take a look! Let me know how i can improve on my amateur review!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/hilisening-magaosi-newest-high-end-detachable-design-k3-in-ear-hifi-earphone-1-dynamic-and-2-ba-3-way-hybrid-earbud-sport-detach-earhooks-headset-headphones/reviews/18232


 
  
 Brooko wrote a very good guide to writing reviews etc. it's worth a read
  
http://www.head-fi.org/f/7898/brooko


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> If I recall @peter123
> gave the PMV A-01 MK2 high marks:wink_face:




Nothing wrong with your memory Tim  

The PMV A-01 MK2 and the Moni One are my favorite sub $150 hybrids. The PMV for a more lush and full sound and the One for more details and energy.


----------



## snip3r77

egzbuen said:


> Just got my k3p
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the 1more triple , so it's definitely a step up ?


----------



## Hisoundfi

LZ rocks, here's a review of the A4:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a4/reviews/18235


----------



## Lurk650

The 4 core Silver plated balanced cable I have on my A4 didn't seem to change much on the K3 last week, today I'm hearing a difference when trying again. Now I need to get another cable.


----------



## Shrubber

Hey!
  
 So a while back I was looking for a similarly-priced alternative to my Joyeroom JR-E107s. Though the E107s were working fine at the time, alas one ear is now defective.
  
 Luckily I had picked up the MEMT X5 (as per the recommendations earlier in this thread to my query), I am also very pleased with these as they seem to offer a more broad and enthralling experience (I'm no audio connoisseur) which is great for when I'm working!
  
 The reason I loved my E107s is that they were great sleeper IEMs, and when listening to spoken word/audiobooks these would of been my IEMs of choice (and were until they broke). Alas, now they are gone and I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations in regards to IEMs which are tailored to the discrete and light profile the E107s have (and preferably snug fitting tips)? The (silicon?) earbuds that came with it sat so well in my ears, and being complemented by their light weight and small size made them great sleeper IEMs.
  
 The MEMT X5's tip selection is unfortunately poor in terms of fitting my ear compared to most other IEMs I've bought: the tips I'm using currently are off my tennmak pros and seem to be doing the job reasonably well (in terms of filling my ear) but not offering quite the same audio fidelity as the stock X5 tips (but they also lack a full and snug fit). Furthermore, the X5's profile is a little wider and bulkier, making them more noticeable when lying down vs the complete unaware immersion the E107s offered.
  
 Any recommendations in terms of similar-profiled IEMs to the E107s would thus be appreciated. Isolation is also a factor as the E107s offered imo decent isolation (though I suppose it's partially dependent on the tip as well).
  
 I did just buy the EINSEAR T2 as well, I hope that they have a niché to fill. I'm looking at IEMs in that similar cheapo price range (I've established that for my needs I needn't spend megabucks).
  
  
 Cheers all!


----------



## crabdog

shrubber said:


> Hey!
> 
> So a while back I was looking for a similarly-priced alternative to my Joyeroom JR-E107s. Though the E107s were working fine at the time, alas one ear is now defective.
> 
> ...


 
 Have you tried the tips from the e107 on the X5? If you have some tips that give you a perfect seal there's no shame in using them on several IEMs.


----------



## Roen

loomisjohnson said:


> it seems different folks have different connotations for the terms "neutral" and "balanced". in my mind, a balanced iem is one which doesn't emphasize any one aspect of the sonic spectrum, while a neutral iem is one which has a generally uncolored tonality which is neither bright nor warm. thus (like twin), i would also regard the moni as being balanced, but far from neutral, while something like the musicmaker tk13 is quite neutral but sorta v-shaped and not balanced. for something both neutral and balanced, i would think of the havi b3 or hifiman 400, neither of which are my cup of hemlock


How would you classify a Shure SE535?


----------



## Vidal

shrubber said:


> Any recommendations in terms of similar-profiled IEMs to the E107s would thus be appreciated. Isolation is also a factor as the E107s offered imo decent isolation (though I suppose it's partially dependent on the tip as well).
> 
> I did just buy the EINSEAR T2 as well, I hope that they have a niché to fill. I'm looking at IEMs in that similar cheapo price range (I've established that for my needs I needn't spend megabucks).
> 
> Cheers all!


 
  
 There's not many earphones that small, the Hisoundaudio Flamenco are similar is size but with a warmer sound. Penon had them originally but I can't see them on there anymore.
  
 I would have suggested the Memt as they have a small form factor. There is also the Musicmaker TW1 but it's not as small as the E107. Other than that the only other earphones I know that have similar size are the single BA units, I know Kinera have the BAS002 and BAS003. Of these two the BAS002 is probably the most suitable as it doesn't have a flat cable.
  
 edit: just goes to show how poor my memory can be, there are two small size KZ earphones with reasonable if not stellar sound, the HDS1 and HDS2.


----------



## TT600R

chompchomps said:


> Guys i just completed my review of the Magaosi K3's please take a look! Let me know how i can improve on my amateur review!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/hilisening-magaosi-newest-high-end-detachable-design-k3-in-ear-hifi-earphone-1-dynamic-and-2-ba-3-way-hybrid-earbud-sport-detach-earhooks-headset-headphones/reviews/18232



Nice review, will put it in the starting post of the K3 Pro thread if you are all right with that.


----------



## aaDee

Can someone compare MEMT X5 with KZ ZST in terms of details retrieval??


----------



## chompchomps

tt600r said:


> Nice review, will put it in the starting post of the K3 Pro thread if you are all right with that.


 
  
 Yeah thats cool with me! Thanks!


----------



## loomisjohnson

roen said:


> How would you classify a Shure SE535?


only heard the 535 briefly, but would place them in the neutral/balanced camp--not much low end perhaps a touch warm/smoothed over on top. Expensive for what they are.


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> Dang it Clear, think you just sealed it for me on the M1221, I never bought the Atlas because I had the Delta V2 and decided to go with the P-1's and still glad I did. Don't really think the Sendiy will be anything like the Atlas outside of the shell! I've been going back and forth deciding on the M1221 or the K3Pro which Twin adores. He's going to be mad at me because I never bought his highly hyped SWIII's either so if I go with the Sendiy's I'm afraid he's going to cut me off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nah, I'm sure 'TWIN' understands. If I had the budget, or if the price were able to drop low enough for me, I'll check out the Shock Wave III, as well. Owning up to the more expensive Chinese made IEM's like the LZ A4, K3 (K3 PRO), Shock Wave III, or the SENDIY M1221, is all a matter of preference.
 Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


hisoundfi said:


> LZ rocks, here's a review of the A4:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a4/reviews/18235


 
 D*m! ...That's probably the best picture I've ever seen of the LZ A4. Nice job!


----------



## vapman

Don't buy the SWIII if natural sound is anywhere on your top 10 priorities.


----------



## jasparis

Best balanced iem for under 100? The 1more triple?


----------



## TT600R

I am not going to buy anything Head-Fi releated for a looooooong time, totally happy with my MagaOsi K3 Pro's and Fiio X5ii.
 Why people buy dozens of IEM, beats me. Probably read to much forum and dive onto whatever hypetrain that comes by.
 I got the K3 because I had quality issues with my LZ-A2 and also my 64ears are somewhat bad sounding lately.
 Guess it's all hobby related, but theMagaOsi hypetrain is for real. Pretty astounding how the Chinese audio engineering evolved, they for sure beat many, many giants that cost a whole lotta cash more.
 Said before, sounds clichee, but I am still amazed by the music (not sound) they create.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

tt600r said:


> I am not going to buy anything Head-Fi releated for a looooooong time, totally happy with my MagaOsi K3 Pro's and Fiio X5ii.
> Why people buy dozens of IEM, beats me. Probably read to much forum and dive onto whatever hypetrain that comes by.
> I got the K3 because I had quality issues with my LZ-A2 and also my 64ears are somewhat bad sounding lately.
> Guess it's all hobby related, but theMagaOsi hypetrain is for real. Pretty astounding how the Chinese audio engineering evolved, they for sure beat many, many giants that cost a whole lotta cash more.
> Said before, sounds clichee, but I am still amazed by the music (not sound) they create.


 
 It looks like I spent $60 US on IEM's on Ali. I spent the same amount on earbuds. The ear buds are not as good value because they leak outside sound in. I personally can't ever see myself buying headphones for $135 US like yours. That's about $170. Canadian. I would rather find a budget version for much less that is almost or sort of as good. Some people can afford expensive ones, but most people can't or don't want to. I even heard one person mention they would rather have an expensive $250 DAP and cheap $30 headphones.


----------



## TwinACStacks

It actually bears repeating simply because many IEMs produce GREAT sound, but few are truly Musical. The K3 falls into both catagories.

 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

shrubber said:


> Hey!
> 
> So a while back I was looking for a similarly-priced alternative to my Joyeroom JR-E107s. Though the E107s were working fine at the time, alas one ear is now defective.
> 
> ...




Zero Audio Tenore are my sleepers. Philips 3590 are also good.


----------



## Shrubber

crabdog said:


> Have you tried the tips from the e107 on the X5? If you have some tips that give you a perfect seal there's no shame in using them on several IEMs.




I did indeed but alas the holes which affix the buds to the IEMs are too large to be of use. Bit of a shame but I'm sure I'll rectify it down the line with more cheap Chifi IEM purchases!

--------

Thanks to the other recommendations, will check them out!


----------



## SuperLuigi

So i've decided on the MEMT X5.  But just a quick couple of questions I'd like to ask...any help would be appreciated!
  
 1)I've heard the ear tips are no good.  Any recommendations that are available on aliexpress?
  
 2)What store do you recommend now?  I used to buy everything from the store that no one mentions.
  
 3) Are there any other random cheap headphones that ppl are intersted but haven't tried yet?  I always like to throw 10-15 on a brand or style that no one has tried and I can put a comparison when i get it. 
  
 Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## plazzo

Are Xiaomi earphones a good choice as budget but good earphones or is there any other thing more convenient at similar prices?


----------



## Lurk650

superluigi said:


> So i've decided on the MEMT X5.  But just a quick couple of questions I'd like to ask...any help would be appreciated!
> 
> 1)I've heard the ear tips are no good.  Any recommendations that are available on aliexpress?
> 
> ...


 
 Same store or AK Audio


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

superluigi said:


> So i've decided on the MEMT X5.  But just a quick couple of questions I'd like to ask...any help would be appreciated!
> 
> 1)I've heard the ear tips are no good.  Any recommendations that are available on aliexpress?
> 
> 2)What store do you recommend now?  I used to buy everything from the store that no one mentions.


 
 I bought my X5's from Penon Audio. Most people seem to be using Spin Tips for better tip sound quality. I also bought a pair from some random Al seller. They are $5 US, though. I wonder if these is a cheaper version out there somewhere? There are also Ali stoes that sell Comply type foam tips for $1 US.


----------



## RVieira

Hey guys, i'm looking for some bluetooth earphones near U$ 30,00. Any tips??
 A friend told me to take a look on a Meizu EP51, but seems that it is out of production
  
 edit: I'm looking for something that i can buy on Aliexpress/GearBest or other famous chinese sites


----------



## SuperLuigi

laughmoredaily said:


> I bought my X5's from Penon Audio. Most people seem to be using Spin Tips for better tip sound quality. I also bought a pair from some random Al seller. They are $5 US, though. I wonder if these is a cheaper version out there somewhere? There are also Ali stoes that sell Comply type foam tips for $1 US.


 
 I assume you mean Spinfits, but are these the comply's you are talking about? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4Pairs-8pcs-KZ-Noise-Isolating-Memory-Foam-C-sets-3mm-5mm-Comply-T100-T400-Ear-Tips/32419364287.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10065_10130_10068_433_434_10139_10136_10137_10138_10060_10062_10141_10056_10140_10055_10054_10059_10099_129_10103_10102_10096_10052_10053_10050_10107_10142_10051_10106_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10078_10079_10073_10070_10122_10123_10124,searchweb201603_13,afswitch_1,ppcSwitch_5,single_sort_0_default&btsid=10a51bef-7966-4fba-ac98-04cfddb484fb&algo_expid=77207c4e-1f40-429a-9bc6-fb24a5d7a284-1&algo_pvid=77207c4e-1f40-429a-9bc6-fb24a5d7a284
  
  
 Because if so, I've tried these...not good at all.
  
 I do appreciate the suggestion of Penon Audio.  I forgot they exist.  I got my Monk+ from there.


----------



## trumpethead

trumpethead said:


> My Memt X5 that I just received a few days ago has a short in the right side wire and the music is cutting in and out. This is the second order cuz my first was stolen by the PO.. Not good luck so far with this earphone..Love the sound quality though..I got a msg into the seller to see what he advises. I can't name him but I will update so that others will be aware.




Seller (UNNAMED) wanted me to send back at my cost before resending new MemtX5...when I said no because I had already spent 32 dollars on two orders. He then ignored my messages for two days and only replied back after I initiated a dispute. He offered half price for a new pair which would be 8 dollars. I took it only because I really want a good pair of these but I think my AliExpress buying days are done. Customer care after the sale is too unsure. Luckily this was not on an expensive pair or I would be livid. Think I will stick with Amazon or maybe Penon DHL delivery in the future. Worth the extra dough for sure fast delivery and Excellent customer care after the sale. Just can't take the risk anymore...


----------



## yangian

After more listening, the Uiisii 905 demonstrates its true potential. Soundstage open up, sounds more holographic. Now it sounds much better than M4. Outstanding on 3D sound presentation and timbre. My best buy below $40 and might be the most cost-effective earphones I've bought.


----------



## eteina

yangian said:


> After more listening, the Uiisii 905 demonstrates its true potential. Soundstage open up, sounds more holographic. Now it sounds much better than M4. Outstanding on 3D sound presentation and timbre. My best buy below $40 and might be the most cost-effective earphones I've bought.


 
 Glad to hear good news about the 905 I owned a couple of UiiSii and in general I liked what they had to offer... unfortunately i still have not had the pleasure to listen to the 905.


----------



## Vidal

trumpethead said:


> Seller (UNNAMED) wanted me to send back at my cost before resending new MemtX5...when I said no because I had already spent 32 dollars on two orders. He then ignored my messages for two days and only replied back after I initiated a dispute. He offered half price for a new pair which would be 8 dollars. I took it only because I really want a good pair of these but I think my AliExpress buying days are done. Customer care after the sale is too unsure. Luckily this was not on an expensive pair or I would be livid. Think I will stick with Amazon or maybe Penon DHL delivery in the future. Worth the extra dough for sure fast delivery and Excellent customer care after the sale. Just can't take the risk anymore...


 
  
 If you can prove the fault with a video then you should have taken the dispute to it's conclusion. I ignore any solutions offered by the seller unless its exactly what I'm after. Ali has repeatedly given me all my money back without returning the item.
  
 1. document fault with a video
 2. open dispute
 3. ignore seller's solution unless it's exactly what you're after
 4. appeal AE decision if it doesn't go in your favour, tell AE you intend to raise credit card chargeback
 5. issue a chargeback


----------



## Vidal

yangian said:


> After more listening, the Uiisii 905 demonstrates its true potential. Soundstage open up, sounds more holographic. Now it sounds much better than M4. Outstanding on 3D sound presentation and timbre. My best buy below $40 and might be the most cost-effective earphones I've bought.


 
  
 Really? I found them to be amongst the worst purchase I've made to date.
  
 There's no bottom end the soundstage is narrow. The earpieces are far too big and impossible to get a comfortable seal in the ear.


----------



## xanlamin

vidal said:


> Really? I found them to be amongst the worst purchase I've made to date.
> 
> There's no bottom end the soundstage is narrow. The earpieces are far too big and impossible to get a comfortable seal in the ear


 
  
 Yeah, lack of bass really kills it for me. Seriously doubt that it can beat the M4 which is a pretty good IEM for its price. Only the HM7 sounds alright albeit too much bass for my liking.


----------



## themindfreak

superluigi said:


> So i've decided on the MEMT X5.  But just a quick couple of questions I'd like to ask...any help would be appreciated!
> 
> 1)I've heard the ear tips are no good.  Any recommendations that are available on aliexpress?
> 
> ...


 
 Im actually quite interested in the moxpad X9. I think they are on Aliexpress for 18-20 USD.


----------



## eaglearrow

Ordered these from Ali. Will let you guys know the impression once i recieve it. A $7 dual driver with detachable cable and such gorgeous looks. If they sound half as good as they look, i'd be a happy man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FBUANG-F910-HIFI-Earphone-Heavy-Bass-Sound-Quality-Music-In-Ear-Sport-Earphones-with-Mic-for/32791848886.html


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

superluigi said:


> I assume you mean Spinfits, but are these the comply's you are talking about?
> 
> Because if so, I've tried these...not good at all.
> 
> I do appreciate the suggestion of Penon Audio.  I forgot they exist.  I got my Monk+ from there.


 
 Try searching for Comply T400/T500. Those are the ones I bought for 90 cents a pair. They are still on their way to me, so I can't give you an opinion. However, for 90 cents, you shouldn't say no?


----------



## Pickaxe

laughmoredaily said:


> Try searching for Comply T400/T500. Those are the ones I bought for 90 cents a pair. They are still on their way to me, so I can't give you an opinion. However, for 90 cents, you shouldn't say no?


 
  
 Personally, I would never buy foams again.
 Yes you can finally get them for reasonable prices now because China doesn't care about Comply's patent monopoly. But they still end up splitting in half after as little as two days. That's completely unreasonable.


----------



## Vidal

I went back to Comply originals and shopped around, I found that with careful treatment I can get a month or two out of them. Silicones irritate my ear and you never get a consistent seal moving from one earphone to the next so writing reviews can be a PITA.
  
 The Chinese ones seemingly only come in two sizes and they really don't last, a few weeks at best. KZ do 'Olives' but they lack the internal collar so don't work very well.


----------



## c0rp1

eaglearrow said:


> Ordered these from Ali. Will let you guys know the impression once i recieve it. A $7 dual driver with detachable cable and such gorgeous looks. If they sound half as good as they look, i'd be a happy man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are these with a detachable cable, cause it's not mentioned in the listing?


----------



## B9Scrambler

eaglearrow said:


> Ordered these from Ali. Will let you guys know the impression once i recieve it. A $7 dual driver with detachable cable and such gorgeous looks. If they sound half as good as they look, i'd be a happy man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I ordered a set of these quite a while back. Don't think they have removable cables though. Did you order the blue or black? I went for blue, though the black looks better in the pics, lol.
  
 For whatever reason, once my items arrive in Canada they take another month to be delivered. Should have been here weeks ago. I'm waiting on 5 earphones right now, most of which arrive in Canada mid-Feb. Bleh.


----------



## antz123

plazzo said:


> Are Xiaomi earphones a good choice as budget but good earphones or is there any other thing more convenient at similar prices?


 

 my personal experience with Piston series was good. Their new capsule one has bit of isolation issue as may be am not used to the style or design. Piston I do think is a good series for that price.


----------



## antz123

I got my self Tenmark Pro , its somewhere a great fit and good build quality but feel too much on treble and less on bass. with some EQ adjustment they do sound nice
  
 Also got myself Mee X7 wireless, their build quality is superb, though after 2-3 hours of useage i feel they are bit big for ear as they almost go in to the conch area. Isolation is brilliant first run gave me around 6-7 hrs and still was on.  sound wise they are base heavy and good thump.


----------



## weedophile

antz123
The Tennmak Pro is one of the darkest sounding IEM i own. What source did u use it with? But i must say tho dark they are probably my favourite and undisputed No.1 lol. Even if they arent, i always reach for it as the isolation with a blu tack modded tip is sick

yangianVidalxanlamin
The HI905 again lol. Have to agree that it didnt work for me too. Bass shy but clear and detailed. Sounded weird for some reason i cant pinpoint, but probably due to the isolation and airy sound sig. Glad u enjoyed it tho! I might need some tri flange to truely enjoy it but they might not be with me anymore by then lol


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> Nah, I'm sure 'TWIN' understands. If I had the budget, or if the price were able to drop low enough for me, I'll check out the Shock Wave III, as well. Owning up to the more expensive Chinese made IEM's like the LZ A4, K3 (K3 PRO), Shock Wave III, or the SENDIY M1221, is all a matter of preference.
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Clearhead is EXACTLY right. The Earphones being produced today are all starting to Excel. Once you get to a price point, I'm guessing around $200 threshold, it really becomes a matter of Personal Preference. In order to gain APPRECIABLE difference in sound quality it becomes FAR more than incremental sums of $$$ to achieve MINIMAL differences in sound articulation and Performance. IF ( I won't), I was to pay 10X as much for a Custom CIEM then I should be able to expect 10 TIMES the performance in a CIEM, shouldn't I?
  
 I've auditioned for about a 2 Hour Period, A couple of the VERY BEST 10 / 12 driver configuration CIEMs. They are Spectacular. Are they 20X better than a $200 Such as the LZ A4?  NO WAY. Not even 1/3 better all around, if even that. JMHO
  
 LAW OF DIMINISHING RETURNS.
  








 TWIN


----------



## natto

antz123 said:


> I got my self Tenmark Pro , its somewhere a great fit and good build quality but feel too much on treble and less on bass. with some EQ adjustment they do sound nice
> 
> Also got myself Mee X7 wireless, their build quality is superb, though after 2-3 hours of useage i feel they are bit big for ear as they almost go in to the conch area. Isolation is brilliant first run gave me around 6-7 hrs and still was on.  sound wise they are base heavy and good thump.


 
  
 For Tenmark Pro, have you burn it? This IEM quit has big bass and impactful for my taste.


----------



## jasparis

Has anyone compared the tennmak pro to the piano?


----------



## Saoshyant

c0rp1 said:


> Are these with a detachable cable, cause it's not mentioned in the listing?




Under item description one of the pictures says removable cable


----------



## Holypal

twinacstacks said:


> Clearhead is EXACTLY right. The Earphones being produced today are all starting to Excel. Once you get to a price point, I'm guessing around $200 threshold, it really becomes a matter of Personal Preference. In order to gain APPRECIABLE difference in sound quality it becomes FAR more than incremental sums of $$$ to achieve MINIMAL differences in sound articulation and Performance. IF ( I won't), I was to pay 10X as much for a Custom CIEM then I should be able to expect 10 TIMES the performance in a CIEM, shouldn't I?
> 
> I've auditioned for about a 2 Hour Period, A couple of the VERY BEST 10 / 12 driver configuration CIEMs. They are Spectacular. Are they 20X better than a $200 Such as the LZ A4?  NO WAY. Not even 1/3 better all around, if even that. JMHO
> 
> ...


 
  
 In my opinion, CIEMs are better just because of the comfort, which really matters in listening.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Clearhead is EXACTLY right. The Earphones being produced today are all starting to Excel. Once you get to a price point, I'm guessing around $200 threshold, it really becomes a matter of Personal Preference. In order to gain APPRECIABLE difference in sound quality it becomes FAR more than incremental sums of $$$ to achieve MINIMAL differences in sound articulation and Performance. IF ( I won't), I was to pay 10X as much for a Custom CIEM then I should be able to expect 10 TIMES the performance in a CIEM, shouldn't I?
> 
> I've auditioned for about a 2 Hour Period, A couple of the VERY BEST 10 / 12 driver configuration CIEMs. They are Spectacular. Are they 20X better than a $200 Such as the LZ A4?  NO WAY. Not even 1/3 better all around, if even that. JMHO
> 
> ...


 

 Yes but you don't get to brag that you spent a pay check on your high end esoteric barn burning CIEM's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not trying to take anything away from those who of course have the means to own TOTL in the first place but the majority just can't run out and buy the best DAP/CIEM combo either. We won't even mention systems with trick ic out to Mojo


----------



## yangian

vidal said:


> Really? I found them to be amongst the worst purchase I've made to date.
> 
> There's no bottom end the soundstage is narrow. The earpieces are far too big and impossible to get a comfortable seal in the ear.



 


I also feel narrow soundstage at first, smaller than M4. But now even the soundstage width is wider than M4. It's not a soundstage monster but not congested at all. And as @1clearhead wtote: "cleanest and clearest sounding with a 3D-like soundstage". Much clearer than M4 and even more holographic sound! 
I listen to large work orchestra. If people mainly listen to genra like pop, rock, etc., 905 is not the tool. It has few bass quantity.


----------



## Saoshyant

holypal said:


> In my opinion, CIEMs are better just because of the comfort, which really matters in listening.


 
  
 I still haven't gotten myself to buy my first CIEM, although at times I've been tempted to try something like the Hifiman RE1000.  Plus, CIEM would negate the fit issues I always seem to have, which is part of the reason I've been so heavy in earbud usage of late.  Just have to convince myself to take that step, and do my research on which CIEM would suit me best of course.


----------



## yangian

xanlamin said:


> Yeah, lack of bass really kills it for me. Seriously doubt that it can beat the M4 which is a pretty good IEM for its price. Only the HM7 sounds alright albeit too much bass for my liking.


 
  
 M4 is my favorite, I extremely advertized it here before. You are right, 905 seriously lack bass quantity. But if people listen to classical, this is the most cost-effective choice.


----------



## c0rp1

saoshyant said:


> Under item description one of the pictures says removable cable


 
 I honestly can't see it...


----------



## Saoshyant

c0rp1 said:


> I honestly can't see it...




I'm using the app if that at all matters


----------



## To.M

jasparis said:


> Has anyone compared the tennmak pro to the piano?




crabdog has both of them and you can find his impressions somewhere in the Tennmak thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/757838/tennmak/0_30

I have Pianos (no Pros) and they are supposed to be brighter.


----------



## c0rp1

saoshyant said:


> I'm using the app if that at all matters


 
 Found it ... was on the first pic, no idea how I missed it. Well I guess that means it has removable cable


----------



## SuperLuigi

pickaxe said:


> Personally, I would never buy foams again.
> Yes you can finally get them for reasonable prices now because China doesn't care about Comply's patent monopoly. But they still end up splitting in half after as little as two days. That's completely unreasonable.


 
 I've tried a few of the "comply" tips on aliexpress and they are nothing like the actual comply stuff.  The stuff on aliexpress just feels like the stuff that construction workers use to protect their ears.  Like this; http://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Orange-Disposable-Ear-Plugs-80-Pack-92800-80-6DC/202691611
  
 I've tried a few tips on ali and i've never found anything that compares to Comply.  Mind you, comply tips cost almost as much as the headphones i buy from aliexpress so its hard to justify.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

superluigi said:


> I've tried a few of the "comply" tips on aliexpress and they are nothing like the actual comply stuff.  The stuff on aliexpress just feels like the stuff that construction workers use to protect their ears.  Like this; http://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Orange-Disposable-Ear-Plugs-80-Pack-92800-80-6DC/202691611
> 
> I've tried a few tips on ali and i've never found anything that compares to Comply.  Mind you, comply tips cost almost as much as the headphones i buy from aliexpress so its hard to justify.


 
 Are they worth it though? Sure you can buy a pair of headphones for $15.00 on Ali, but do the Comply tips work and make the experience better? 
  
 I just realized I bought too many headphones and will be selling some soon in the used forums. So Comply tips would be a good deal if you think they're worth it?


----------



## eaglearrow

c0rp1 said:


> Are these with a detachable cable, cause it's not mentioned in the listing?


 

 it says so in one of the images in the product details section


----------



## eaglearrow

b9scrambler said:


> I ordered a set of these quite a while back. Don't think they have removable cables though. Did you order the blue or black? I went for blue, though the black looks better in the pics, lol.
> 
> For whatever reason, once my items arrive in Canada they take another month to be delivered. Should have been here weeks ago. I'm waiting on 5 earphones right now, most of which arrive in Canada mid-Feb. Bleh.


 

 i ordered the blue one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Well, it does say removable cable in the first image though.Even if they are not, it isn't that much of a deal breaker to me. The cable themselves look good to start with
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hope they turn out good for the price.


----------



## crabdog

eaglearrow said:


> i ordered the blue one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I agree and think they look great for the low price. I still have my QKZ W1 Pro which cost me about $7 and the cable on those is better than some of the >$100 IEMs I have. Do let us know how they sound once you get them!


----------



## thejoker13

twinacstacks said:


> Well now. With just a mere 20 hours on them, I can clearly state I prefer the sound signature of the Magoasi M3 over that of the **** 4in1. Keep in mind I still consider this an initial impression.
> 
> By an A/B comparison the **** is quite a bit brighter and shallower sounding, *perhaps* with a little more definition overall, whereas the M3 is darker with much greater Bass rumble, that results in a "fullness".  What is surprising here is the clarity and definition that arises in the Female Vocal Range. I don't know how they can achieve this with fairly rolled off highs??? to me, the M3 is comfortable and relaxed like Sennheiser HD650's only not quite as veiled.
> 
> ...


 Yes!!!! More people need the m3 in their ear holes,lol. They seem to be hard to find now, but they are worth keeping a look out for them. Can you give me your impression of them again, now that you've had a couple more months with them?


----------



## B9Scrambler

eaglearrow said:


> i ordered the blue one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Blue team go! haha
  
 I saw that too but looking at the images closely, especially the last one of the black model, it looks like the relief is glued. I also couldn't see anything inside the housing around where the relief enters. But yeah, if not removable no big deal. It would be nice if it was though. 
  
 I hope they turn out to be winner as well. They look the part!


----------



## Pastapipo

Courtesy of Hot-fi!  
It's time to see if the hype is real.


----------



## jim723

I haven't been able to keep up with all the discussions on this forum lately so my apology if this question has already been asked before.
  
 I am considering MaGaosi M3 and GranVela A8. Any suggestions or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Vidal

yangian said:


> You are right, 905 seriously lack bass quantity. But if people listen to classical, this is the most cost-effective choice.


 
  
 So to summarise 'seriously lack bass quantity' - (flawed tuning?) thus 905 is suited to classical only?  
  
 That's pretty limiting to be frank especially considering their cost and the so so fit.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

So what's your first impression. My pair is surely coming this week. Penonaudio is really fast. Ordered on Thursday and it's already in Paris


----------



## yangian

vidal said:


> So to summarise 'seriously lack bass quantity' - (flawed tuning?) thus 905 is suited to classical only?
> 
> That's pretty limiting to be frank especially considering their cost and the so so fit.




Well, depend on what You will compare to. It still has more bass quantity than ba drivers. Fit is their real problem. I'm luck it can fit me ears!


----------



## 1clearhead

pastapipo said:


> Courtesy of Hot-fi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha, really comfy, too!....Enjoy!


----------



## Vidal

yangian said:


> Well, depend on what You will compare to. It still has more bass quantity than ba drivers. Fit is their real problem. I'm luck it can fit me ears!


 
  
 Depends on the BA earphone, KInera BAS02 has more bass, in fact I think my VC1000 does as well tbh.


----------



## Pastapipo

thomas de brito said:


> So what's your first impression. My pair is surely coming this week. Penonaudio is really fast. Ordered on Thursday and it's already in Paris


 
  
 MEMT X5 very early impressions without burn-in: They seem to punch well above their weight! I like them already. The stock tips are not my thing, so I put some jvc spiral dots on them.
 I will do my best to write my full opinion in a review after some burn-in and listen.


----------



## Vidal

Well today I may have figured out why the Ty HiZ G3s have the wide soundstage that they do. I accidentally ran over my pair with my office chair whilst trying to catch one of my dogs before it knocked my coffee over.
  
 Coffee saved but G3 knackered?
  
 Not quite the two halves of the left earpiece had come apart but went back together fine with no other damage. Before heating them up with a hairdryer to reglue them I was able to have a look inside. The grille at the back of the earphone isn't for show they're actually open to the outside. 
  
 So would they be classed as open or semi-open backed?


----------



## vapman

vidal said:


> Well today I may have figured out why the Ty HiZ G3s have the wide soundstage that they do. I accidentally ran over my pair with my office chair whilst trying to catch one of my dogs before it knocked my coffee over.
> 
> Coffee saved but G3 knackered?
> 
> ...


 
 ty has been working magic on high end earbuds for a while now so their proficiency with open back designs are definitely showing!
  
 all their earbud designs have vents so either open or semi open works.


----------



## Vidal

vapman said:


> ty has been working magic on high end earbuds for a while now so their proficiency with open back designs are definitely showing!
> 
> all their earbud designs have vents so either open or semi open works.


 
  
 I've never come across IEMs which have open backs like the G3s, maybe the odd hole but not the 40 odd that these have (not counted just guessing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## groucho69

vidal said:


> I've never come across IEMs which have open backs like the G3s, maybe the odd hole but not the 40 odd that these have (not counted just guessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Isn't someone going to count????


----------



## RvTrav

yangian said:


> Well, depend on what You will compare to. It still has more bass quantity than ba drivers. Fit is their real problem. I'm luck it can fit me ears!


 

 ​Well I have to agree with yangian, I too really like the UiiSii Hi-905.  I will try to describe what I hear from these earphones so you can decide whether they fit your preferences.
  
 First fit was difficult but once I figured it out I found them to be very comfortable.  I had to use a larger than normal tip, I usually find the large KZ starline tips work for me but had to use a larger tip with the Hi-905.  I insert the earphone with the cable down and twist the bottom up while pushing in a little and stop when the cable is about at the 8 o'clock position, this seem to seat the tip deeper in the ear canal.  I then run the cable over my ear. By doing this I was able to get a good seal that produced the best sound.
  
 I would classify the sound signature as balanced and tending towards neutral.  Other earphone that I own that I would classify as having a similar signature would be Vivo XE800, Havi B3 Pro. and BYZ K17.  As for headphones I would also place the AKG Q701 with this list. 
  
 I don't think many people have experience with the BYZ K17 so I will compare the Hi-905s to the XE800 and B3 Pro.
  
 Treble
  
 Like the XE800 the Hi-905 is well extended and provides crisp detailed treble.  With the Hi-905 the notes in the treble seem to be a little thicker resulting in a richer sound.  I believe some would consider both these on the bright side and I did have to burn in the XE800 for over 400 hrs. to get the treble to where I like it and I think I am quite treble tolerant.  On occasion I notice the XE800 to be sibilant but I have not noticed this with the Hi-905.
  
 I find that the treble on the B3 Pro is not quite as extend and although it is detailed it lacks the crispness of the XE800 and Hi-905.  The B3 Pro would be the best choice of the three for anyone who is treble sensitive.
  
 Bass
  
 As far as bass the Hi-905 is very similar to the tight punchy bass of the XE800 however the Hi-905 has more sub bass.
 The bass on the B3 Pro is not as tight or punchy as either of the other two.  I find that the amount of bass is very similar on all three but I prefer the punchier bass on the XE800 and Hi-905
  
 Mids
  
 All three of these earphones do a good job on the mids and as say I find them to balanced so the mids are not forward or recessed.
  
 Sound stage,
  
 The B3 Pro is known for a wide sound stage and I find that the Hi-905 equals the width of the B3 Pros sound stage.  Both these earphones have a wider sound stage than the XE800.
 What sets the Hi-905 apart is in the positioning of instruments they have height, layering and a forward dimension.  1clearhead referred to this as a holographic effect and what I find it does is provide a sense of space and openness that I have not found with any of my other earphone. 
  
 So if you like big extended bass, then yes, you will find the bass on the Hi-905 lacking.  If you are treble sensitive you will probably find the Hi-905 bright.  If you prefer a balanced earphone that is neutral, you will likely like the Hi-905.  If you are like me and are looking for a headphone that has something that sets it apart from the others in your collection, then the holographic effect might be that something.
  
 I have been using the Hi-905s for over a month now and like them more and more with each listening session.  Do I like to throw on a bassier pair periodically, yes I do, but I find the Hi-905s best suit my preferred sound signature.


----------



## wgrish7

Vivo XE800 for $15: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html
Anyone buy from this seller?


----------



## yangian

rvtrav said:


> ​Well I have to agree with yangian, I too really like the UiiSii Hi-905.  I will try to describe what I hear from these earphones so you can decide whether they fit your preferences.
> 
> First fit was difficult but once I figured it out I found them to be very comfortable.  I had to use a larger than normal tip, I usually find the large KZ starline tips work for me but had to use a larger tip with the Hi-905.  I insert the earphone with the cable down and twist the bottom up while pushing in a little and stop when the cable is about at the 8 o'clock position, this seem to seat the tip deeper in the ear canal.  I then run the cable over my ear. By doing this I was able to get a good seal that produced the best sound.
> 
> ...


 
  




 Great review! I had Havi before. I cannot AB them now. From memory, 905 does not lack bass quantity than Havi. I would add that 905 has much better soundstage height than Havi. This is the first Chi fi product I found that can make such a great soundstage height and such a holographic sound!! Not only height, width and depth is also excellent, especially depth.
 On sound signature, 905 is much brighter than Havi and M4. Havi and M4 have very similar sound signature.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Any Vivo XE800 vs Memt X5 comparisons out there?  Seem like two heavy hitters for less than $20.


----------



## groucho69

wgrish7 said:


> Vivo XE800 for $15: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html
> Anyone buy from this seller?


 
 How can you go wrong with Miss Shirley Professional 3C Team ?


----------



## Vidal

yangian said:


> Great review! I had Havi before. I cannot AB them now. From memory, 905 does not lack bass quantity than Havi. I would add that 905 has much better soundstage height than Havi. This is the first Chi fi product I found that can make such a great soundstage height and such a holographic sound!! Not only height, width and depth is also excellent, especially depth.
> On sound signature, 905 is much brighter than Havi and M4. Havi and M4 have very similar sound signature.


 
  
 Just so I'm clear, I'm not a basshead by any stretch. The lack of bass is pretty pronounced, it's at the level that you'd get if you didn't get a decent seal in the ear at all. The seal is there though as I was able to get a pressure change in the earcanal by moving back/forth.
  
 I'd also love it if someone could also explain how we hear height in a stereo recording with earphones. I know the outer ear has a role to play in hearing height/position in the real world. I can see how we'd interpret distance and position in terms of imaging but I just can't fathom height with IEMs. Not one for this thread though so: -
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/840736/how-do-we-hear-height-in-a-recording-with-earphones


----------



## Podster

wgrish7 said:


> Vivo XE800 for $15: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html
> Anyone buy from this seller?


 

 I was not drawn in by these when they got hyped but for the price I tried them and it was (I think I got them around $12) less than stellar for me but I will tell you I loved the little expansion clip that hold the screen in the nozzle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As always though if they sound good to you it was a good purchase


----------



## wgrish7

podster said:


> I was not drawn in by these when they got hyped but for the price I tried them and it was (I think I got them around $12) less than stellar for me but I will tell you I loved the little expansion clip that hold the screen in the nozzle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What did you not like about the sound?


----------



## eaglearrow

crabdog said:


> I agree and think they look great for the low price. I still have my QKZ W1 Pro which cost me about $7 and the cable on those is better than some of the >$100 IEMs I have. Do let us know how they sound once you get them!



Yes, surely i will


----------



## eaglearrow

b9scrambler said:


> Blue team go! haha
> 
> I saw that too but looking at the images closely, especially the last one of the black model, it looks like the relief is glued. I also couldn't see anything inside the housing around where the relief enters. But yeah, if not removable no big deal. It would be nice if it was though.
> 
> I hope they turn out to be winner as well. They look the part!




Haha yes. From what the seller told me, they should actually be good for the price. He assured me that i wpuld love the audio quality. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Shawn71

eaglearrow said:


> Haha yes. From what the seller told me, they should actually be good for the price. He assured me that i wpuld love the audio quality. Fingers crossed.




Its just one picture that reads detachable cable,so Did the seller confirm if its a detachable version or fixed cable version? It doesnt really matters for the price and features but still a question..........blue is sexy and black is gorgeous,nice finish and seems good build quality too looking at the pictures.$7 for a dual dynamic?I put a pause of X5 purchase for now.


----------



## Vidal

I've seen a lot of people talk about height when discussing earphone soundstage. From what I can gather the outer ear and the physical shape of our own head have a key role in how we perceive position - front/back up/down.  As earphones bypass the pinna it's really impossible to hear height as that information is missing.
  
 I think the brain can interpret timing/volume differences to give us a perception of depth although it's not as accurate as hearing this naturally. 
  
 Now in reading up on all of this I did find this site that has a whole heap of tests/sound files etc. that are probably ideal for testing audio kit, including an 'ultimate headphone test': -
  
 http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php
  
 There's also this one that fakes the pinna transforms (outer ear) to hear sound moving position vertically/backward etc.
  
 http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_ledr.php
  
 Plus this one with a freaky door knock effect that's too real for words.
  
 http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_stereophonicsound.php
  
 I hope this is useful/interesting to people


----------



## donmarkon

Hello guys i wanted to share with you my review of Xiaomi Wireless Earbuds which i consider solid option.
  

  
 I hope you enjoy it, if any question feel free to ask


----------



## 1clearhead

rvtrav said:


> ​Well I have to agree with yangian, I too really like the UiiSii Hi-905.  I will try to describe what I hear from these earphones so you can decide whether they fit your preferences.
> 
> First fit was difficult but once I figured it out I found them to be very comfortable.  I had to use a larger than normal tip, I usually find the large KZ starline tips work for me but had to use a larger tip with the Hi-905.  I insert the earphone with the cable down and twist the bottom up while pushing in a little and stop when the cable is about at the 8 o'clock position, this seem to seat the tip deeper in the ear canal.  I then run the cable over my ear. By doing this I was able to get a good seal that produced the best sound.
> 
> ...


 
 +1 You hit the nail right on the head! ....Great review! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


yangian said:


> Great review! I had Havi before. I cannot AB them now. From memory, 905 does not lack bass quantity than Havi. I would add that 905 has much better soundstage height than Havi. This is the first Chi fi product I found that can make such a great soundstage height and such a holographic sound!! Not only height, width and depth is also excellent, especially depth.
> On sound signature, 905 is much brighter than Havi and M4. Havi and M4 have very similar sound signature.


 
  
 Nice impression!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....thanks for the added information, since I never heard the Havi's or the M4's as of yet.


----------



## Shinry

wgrish7 said:


> Vivo XE800 for $15: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32742243420.html
> Anyone buy from this seller?



Bought my Fxt90 from them and had a short discussion about other products. No problem whatsoever, very kind people.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

did you recieve the MEMt x5 yet ?


----------



## eaglearrow

shawn71 said:


> Its just one picture that reads detachable cable,so Did the seller confirm if its a detachable version or fixed cable version? It doesnt really matters for the price and features but still a question..........blue is sexy and black is gorgeous,nice finish and seems good build quality too looking at the pictures.$7 for a dual dynamic?I put a pause of X5 purchase for now.


 

 Well, i din't really ask the seller about that. Ill confirm once i receive 'em. And yes, Blue is sexy! reminds me of the A83 OEM iem's (UPQ Q80's).


----------



## minhmap859

Just curious, but how well do the m1221 fare against the lz a4 or k3 pro? 
  
 It is quite strange seeing how m1221 user is rather under represented here, given how highly rated and good sounding it is.
  
 Anyway, some sneak peak of my free cable from Sendiy:
 https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1voC_QXXXXXbKXFXX760XFXXXx.png
  
 https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1U0bcQXXXXXXPXFXX760XFXXXa.png
  
 https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1gwKWQXXXXXaDXVXX760XFXXXy.png
  
 https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1gwKWQXXXXXaDXVXX760XFXXXy.png
  
 It is not ready yet, but let's hope that they will have it done by the next month.


----------



## nerdspot

It looks like the MaGaosi K3 Pro is going to be ~US$97 during the AliExpress' 7th anniversary sale that starts next week: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-MaGaosi-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset-With/119089_32737134982.html
  
 Edit: Some other unmentionable sellers have it for cheaper.


----------



## Podster

nerdspot said:


> It looks like the MaGaosi K3 Pro is going to be ~US$97 during the AliExpress' 7th anniversary sale that starts next week: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-MaGaosi-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset-With/119089_32737134982.html


 

 Great @nerdspot , this may finally push me right over the edge on the K3. You should be proud of carrying on the Head-Fi tradition
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thank you, my wallet not so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL




 p.s. What will really suck is if the offer the Sendiy M1221 for the same price


----------



## nerdspot

The M1221 will 'only' be ~US$138 during the sale. :/


----------



## vapman

thomas de brito said:


> did you recieve the MEMt x5 yet ?


 
 Don't expect too much. The MEMT earbuds went over horribly in the earbud thread many months ago...


----------



## Brian Coffey

vapman said:


> Don't expect too much. The MEMT earbuds went over horribly in the earbud thread many months ago...


 
 The X5 is an IEM and has been hyped as being excellent. X3 was the bud.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

vapman said:


> Don't expect too much. The MEMT earbuds went over horribly in the earbud thread many months ago...


 
 What do you mean, they are not as good as others say they are?


----------



## Thomas De Brito

I guess vapman has the two confused


----------



## trumpethead

My problem with my Memt X5 seems to be a shortage at the connection with the mic thingy. If I jiggle it or hold it at just the right angle the sound is perfect but if I let go it cuts out completely. Anyone know of a fix for this out are they done. Wish I could just cut the mic out and rewire, even thought I have absolutely no skills in this area.....HELP!!


----------



## vapman

thomas de brito said:


> I guess vapman has the two confused




No, i was talking about their earbuds....


----------



## bhazard

nerdspot said:


> It looks like the MaGaosi K3 Pro is going to be ~US$97 during the AliExpress' 7th anniversary sale that starts next week: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-MaGaosi-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset-With/119089_32737134982.html
> 
> Edit: Some other unmentionable sellers have it for cheaper.


 
 The A4 is better to me, but that price makes the K3 a way better value.


----------



## mochill

50mm speaker unit high impedance 540ohms Beryllium film Double magnetic High resolution
 http://s.aliexpress.com/ZjQrmMZz 
(from AliExpress Android)

XD


----------



## nplateau

nerdspot said:


> It looks like the MaGaosi K3 Pro is going to be ~US$97 during the AliExpress' 7th anniversary sale that starts next week: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-MaGaosi-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-2BA-with-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-In-Ear-Headset-With/119089_32737134982.html
> 
> Edit: Some other unmentionable sellers have it for cheaper.


 


 Hi Nerdspot, I have a question that I hope you or possibly someone else might be able to answer.  For a seller to be considered to be "unmentionable," is it because mentioning them violates the forum rules, or is it because there are bad experiences with that seller?  Or is it something else?  The reason I ask is so I know better with whom to shop and that my money will not go where there might be problems.  Thank you.


----------



## FUYU

nplateau said:


> Hi Nerdspot, I have a question that I hope you or possibly someone else might be able to answer.  For a seller to be considered to be "unmentionable," is it because mentioning them violates the forum rules, or is it because there are bad experiences with that seller?  Or is it something else?  The reason I ask is so I know better with whom to shop and that my money will not go where there might be problems.  Thank you.




Please refer to the #1 Post on page 1.


----------



## originalsnuffy

nplateau said:


> Hi Nerdspot, I have a question that I hope you or possibly someone else might be able to answer.  For a seller to be considered to be "unmentionable," is it because mentioning them violates the forum rules, or is it because there are bad experiences with that seller?  Or is it something else?  The reason I ask is so I know better with whom to shop and that my money will not go where there might be problems.  Thank you.


 
  
 There was an unfortunate series of incidents where one retailer got involved in "pay for play".  There were effectively forms of bribery and blackmail involved and they were banned.


----------



## nplateau

originalsnuffy said:


> There was an unfortunate series of incidents where one retailer got involved in "pay for play".  There were effectively forms of bribery and blackmail involved and they were banned.


 


 Wow that's terrible of them!  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## nplateau

fuyu said:


> Please refer to the #1 Post on page 1.


 


 Ah wow, just read through that and the linked reasoning.  Crazy stuff.  Thanks!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Ok. I am continuing to be impressed with the Pinnacle P1 by MEE Audio. I have spent a couple of hours and am just entranced by the sharpness and detail and also the perfect balance of frequecies.

Ever the semi bass head, I keep hoping for a little more. Up until now my most 2 recent go to's have been the LZ A4 and Magaosi K3. Both earphone with prestigious amounts of low end. Well after my listen to the P1 I tried both the A4 and K3. Sorry but neither of them sound correct after listening to the P1. The exaggerated low ends of these simply mask the sound and nuances.

I can't believe the P 1 in contrast. It is just SO detailed ,balanced and NATURAL.

It punches far above it's price.

 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Ok. I am continuing to be impressed with the Pinnacle P1 by MEE Audio. I have spent a couple of hours and am just entranced by the sharpness and detail and also the perfect balance of frequecies.
> 
> Ever the semi bass head, I keep hoping for a little more. Up until now my most 2 recent go to's have been the LZ A4 and Magaosi K3. Both earphone with prestigious amounts of low end. Well after my listen to the P1 I tried both the A4 and K3. Sorry but neither of them sound correct after listening to the P1. The exaggerated low ends of these simply mask the sound and nuances.
> 
> ...



Now you have me wanting to hear the P1 though I'm pretty content with my current iems. 

The A4 is still going great for me and today I pulled out my TFZ B2M which I still think is sadly underrated here.


----------



## nplateau

twinacstacks said:


> Ok. I am continuing to be impressed with the Pinnacle P1 by MEE Audio. I have spent a couple of hours and am just entranced by the sharpness and detail and also the perfect balance of frequecies.
> 
> Ever the semi bass head, I keep hoping for a little more. Up until now my most 2 recent go to's have been the LZ A4 and Magaosi K3. Both earphone with prestigious amounts of low end. Well after my listen to the P1 I tried both the A4 and K3. Sorry but neither of them sound correct after listening to the P1. The exaggerated low ends of these simply mask the sound and nuances.
> 
> ...


 


 Ya killin' me TWIN!!!  Hahaha.  Man, I've been following your K3 pro thread, and was like thiiiis close to pulling the trigger before seeing that they are about to go on sale, and then I see this post post of yours and now I'm back to square one hahaha.  Of course with the upcoming sale, the K3 pro will be about 100 bucks less, but still... decisions decisions...  This is one helluva rabbit hole.


----------



## mochill

Cardas a8 people's


----------



## Ahmad313

twinacstacks said:


> Ok. I am continuing to be impressed with the Pinnacle P1 by MEE Audio. I have spent a couple of hours and am just entranced by the sharpness and detail and also the perfect balance of frequecies.
> 
> Ever the semi bass head, I keep hoping for a little more. Up until now my most 2 recent go to's have been the LZ A4 and Magaosi K3. Both earphone with prestigious amounts of low end. Well after my listen to the P1 I tried both the A4 and K3. Sorry but neither of them sound correct after listening to the P1. The exaggerated low ends of these simply mask the sound and nuances.
> 
> ...


 
 Ok,  it is so interesting ,  can you tell us which one is superstar now,  
 SW3 
 P1 
 K3PRO 
 A4. .


----------



## chaturanga

ahmad313 said:


> Ok,  it is so interesting ,  can you tell us which one is superstar now,
> SW3
> P1
> K3PRO
> A4. .


 
  
 Clearly seems he is chosing P1.


----------



## Shawn71

chaturanga said:


> Clearly seems he is chosing P1.




He has not done posting his thoughts(initial impressions) bet P1 and sw3 yet.......but I see no surprise if he might de-throne his "thus far" fav iem sw3......due to P1's overall scoring incl removable cable over the ear design(fit/comfort), besides its sound and top being what a single dynamic has to offer against multi drivers......


----------



## chaturanga

shawn71 said:


> He has not done posting his thoughts(initial impressions) bet P1 and sw3 yet.......but I see no surprise if he might de-throne his "thus far" fav iem sw3......due to P1's overall scoring incl removable cable over the ear design(fit/comfort), besides its sound and top being what a single dynamic has to offer against multi drivers......


 
  
 I liked LZ A4s multiple back and nozzle filter combinations. It's offering so much more sound characters in a single IEM. That's something I want to taste sure. 
  
 K3Pro is also getting so much good reviews as P1. 
  
 I think I would go with LZA4 which is eye catching


----------



## minhmap859

twinacstacks said:


> Ok. I am continuing to be impressed with the Pinnacle P1 by MEE Audio. I have spent a couple of hours and am just entranced by the sharpness and detail and also the perfect balance of frequecies.
> 
> Ever the semi bass head, I keep hoping for a little more. Up until now my most 2 recent go to's have been the LZ A4 and Magaosi K3. Both earphone with prestigious amounts of low end. Well after my listen to the P1 I tried both the A4 and K3. Sorry but neither of them sound correct after listening to the P1. The exaggerated low ends of these simply mask the sound and nuances.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yup, P1 is the one to go if you want to enjoy classical music on a budget: Neutral, detailed and extremely natural. 
  
 Just don't put metal on them, though: electric guitar just...eh, don't sound good on them, in my opinion.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Has anyone heard the AWEI ES-Q5 IEM's? I just got my pair in the mail. I paid $3.38 US and they are INCREDIBLE! (with the Benjie S5) How is this even possible? 
  
 I went on a kick recently and spent/wasted $200.00 Canadian on Earbuds, but many of them can't even handle the quality these ES-Q5's have!
  
 I've also noticed that when you buy a budget pair of IEM's, a lot of them sound the same... so it's probably a waste of money buying too many of them (like I did with ear buds).
  
 I bet it's the wooden body that sends the high quality of sound on these Awei's through the roof and into the stars!
  
 PS: First impressions, out of the box! No burning in yet.


----------



## chaturanga

laughmoredaily said:


> Has anyone heard the AWEI ES-Q5 IEM's? I just got my pair in the mail. I paid $3.38 US and they are INCREDIBLE! (with the Benjie S5) How is this even possible?
> 
> I went on a kick recently and spent/wasted $200.00 Canadian on Earbuds, but many of them can't even handle the quality these ES-Q5's have!
> 
> ...


 
  
 You must be a japanese comedian


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

chaturanga said:


> You must be a japanese comedian


 
 LOL? I'm a Canadian Comedian, my joke writing is good, but my performing stinks.


----------



## chaturanga

laughmoredaily said:


> LOL? I'm a Canadian Comedian, my joke writing is good, but my performing stinks.


 
  
 I wanted to make a little joke because your profile says "you wanted to be a Japanese comedian"  
  
 Out of joke, it's interesting to see an IEM at that price made you so much impressed.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

chaturanga said:


> I wanted to make a little joke because your profile says "you wanted to be a Japanese comedian"
> 
> Out of joke, it's interesting to see an IEM at that price made you so much impressed.


 
 I don't have the ambition or money to be a Comedian over there, maybe one day...
  
 I have a bunch of earbuds laying on my table (10 or so) and about 5 IEM's... including a brand new pair of MEE Audio RX18P's... I think the sound quality is better on those (out of the box), but these are more enjoyable to listen to. It has to be the wood body! It has lean long legs!


----------



## chaturanga

laughmoredaily said:


> I don't have the ambition or money to be a Comedian over there, maybe one day...
> 
> I have a bunch of earbuds laying on my table (10 or so) and about 5 IEM's... including a brand new pair of MEE Audio RX18P's... I think the sound quality is better on those (out of the box), but these are more enjoyable to listen to. It has to be the wood body! It has lean long legs!


 
  
 I see, at what quality you are listening music?


----------



## Saoshyant

Has anyone given the Shozy Star a try?  Certainly expensive for Chi-Fi, but at least with ear buds Shozy is remarkably talented.
  
 http://penonaudio.com/SHOZY-Star-In-Ear-Earphone


----------



## weedophile

LaughMoreDaily sounds good. I cant find an IEM that sound close to its cousin bud that is of the same price.

Got them in my cart now o.o damn i must have something against my wallet these days!


----------



## mochill

Cardas a8 people's


----------



## VinceHill24

laughmoredaily said:


> Has anyone heard the AWEI ES-Q5 IEM's? I just got my pair in the mail. I paid $3.38 US and they are INCREDIBLE! (with the Benjie S5) How is this even possible?
> 
> I went on a kick recently and spent/wasted $200.00 Canadian on Earbuds, but many of them can't even handle the quality these ES-Q5's have!
> 
> ...


I believe they're considered ancient in this thread. They've been reviewed and hyped few years back and can be traced back to only 1 single review on head-fi.
http://www.head-fi.org/products/awei-es-q5-headphones-earphone-earbuds-for-iphone3g-4-4s-white/reviews/8206


----------



## B9Scrambler

My thoughts on the FiiO F1. Quick summary; below average sound with above average build.
  
  
          ​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-f1-dynamic-in-ear-monitors/reviews/18264​


----------



## Thomas De Brito

Just received my memt x5 this afternoon. I ordered on the 15th testing them out, sound pretty nice so far especially for the price


----------



## TwinACStacks

chaturanga said:


> Clearly seems he is chosing P1.


 






 I didn't mention the SWIII specifically. It is in a complete different League than any of the current FOTMS. (IMHO) The problem with the SWIII is that is *not* a relaxed listen for a long duration. It is much more comparable performance wise to the TOTL CIEMs than it is to the others on the list. I also understand that the newer ones may have some changes to their Drivers as some newer owners are complaining about Siblance, which the originals have NONE. The comparison is like going from a pair of Senn. HD650 which are quite veiled to a Pair of AKG K701 Which are revealing and quite clinical by comparison. If this makes any sense.
  
 Going back to your list though.....
  
 They are all VERY good earphones I just am finding although I love a Good strong Bass, it seems that a lot of Detail in music are being hidden with an exaggerated low Frequency. Maybe it's just me.  You wouldn't go wrong with any of those on your list. Most will find nirvana with the A4, simply because of their versatility.
  
 Comfort and Bass goes to the K3
  
 Exceptional sound presentation goes to the P1. You need a TON of power to get optimum performance However.
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## Roen

Someone willing to do a straight swap for listening purposes of a MMCX version for a non-MMCX version?

I have an MMCX and keen to listen to the original that has no sibilance. I don't necessarily mean a trade, but just a swap for a week or so.


----------



## Podster

ahmad313 said:


> Ok,  it is so interesting ,  can you tell us which one is superstar now,
> SW3
> P1
> K3PRO
> A4. .


 

 I'm sure the Twin would agree that all 4 of these can be superstars in their respective categories
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 SWIII is a trebles heads dream.
 P-1 is smooth and balanced with just about the right amount of everything across the board. (Excellent power and files really elevate this one)
 K3Pro is the low end genius of the group.
 A4 is the master of versatility.
  
 With the right player and files all of these can be simply fantastic, just my $.02 YMMV


----------



## TwinACStacks

Pod nailed it.

Pick your poison. One isn't necessarily better than the other depending on your use and preference.

1 5 driver
2 3 drivers
1 single driver

Absolutely amazing performance from all...

 TWIN


----------



## yangian

twinacstacks said:


> Ok. I am continuing to be impressed with the Pinnacle P1 by MEE Audio. I have spent a couple of hours and am just entranced by the sharpness and detail and also the perfect balance of frequecies.
> 
> Ever the semi bass head, I keep hoping for a little more. Up until now my most 2 recent go to's have been the LZ A4 and Magaosi K3. Both earphone with prestigious amounts of low end. Well after my listen to the P1 I tried both the A4 and K3. Sorry but neither of them sound correct after listening to the P1. The exaggerated low ends of these simply mask the sound and nuances.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Dr. Fang Bian of Hifiman, when his products was not popular, he kept doing his own products and ever said, he wanted to change people's view of hearing (from headphones). Many people actually didn't have a correct view of hearing from headphones.
 However, on the other hand, sound preference vaires from man to man. The most important is that someone can happy. That's why some brands like Beat, LZ can exist, even prosper.


----------



## Roen

podster said:


> I'm sure the Twin would agree that all 4 of these can be superstars in their respective categories:wink_face:
> 
> SWIII is a trebles heads dream.
> P-1 is smooth and balanced with just about the right amount of everything across the board. (Excellent power and files really elevate this one)
> ...




K3 Pro has better low end than SWIII?


----------



## Podster

roen said:


> K3 Pro has better low end than SWIII?


 

 I'll let @TwinACStacks elaborate on these two as my remarks are based on his findings on the two. (I'll also say that it is the K3 which according to him are the bass masters of the four) I personally can only attest to the P-1 and A4's but I pretty much over the years know Keith's pref and have no doubt his take on both the K3 and SWIII are spot on. You did not ask me if I had owned and heard all four of these and my post was strictly referring to all of them as "Can Be" Superstars


----------



## TwinACStacks

roen said:


> K3 Pro has better low end than SWIII?


 





 The K3 pro has prestigious amounts of Bass, kept Tightly under control with very good Sub bass extension. It is Present all the time Just like the TK12 (the SWIII's little brother). What *IS* rather peculiar here, (since I've been listening to the P1), is That the Bass response on the A4 and K3 listened to directly after listening to the Bass on the P1, sound positively Bloated and Loose, and I know Stand-alone they are not. It's just the effect I'm trying to point out about the P1 overall precision. It's uncanny in it's price range, and ONLY a single Driver????
  
 The Bass on the SWIII is only present when called upon. The Sub Bass extension however is EASILY the lowest I have heard from *any* IEM that I personally have had the pleasure to listen to.
  
 There are Many, Many I haven't heard as well.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Fulvio

Well I see now, I found the same IEM from another seller (AK), I hope this one hasn't done anything dreadful yet 
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-AK-Light-In-Ear-Earphone-5mm-Mini-Dynamic-Noise-Cancelling-Sleep-Headset-With-Sleeping-Earplugs/119089_32752459434.html
 In any case, it seems to me that both IEMs have not been a bestseller here


----------



## Fulvio

b9scrambler said:


> I just received a pair of these the other day and will be reviewing them...eventually. I don't know why they mark them as the **** brand as they're actually from ToneKing. Only put a couple songs into them to ensure they worked but they seems pretty balanced with a light treble tilt. Great detail retrieval. Bass is somewhat customizable due to the dual style nozzle (brilliant design imo) that can accommodate tip-mounted micro-driver earphone tips (like those used on the JVC FXD60/70/80) or more standard tips (thankfully both types are included). Midrange is clean and crisp. I paid around 20 CAD for mine and they're well worth that. _Full disclosure: I reached out and arranged a discount so I could get a pair in for review. Wasn't willing to pay full price for an unknown._
> 
> They're much smaller than the MEMT X5 and sit more flush with your head. Better fit and finish too, though the X5 is no slouch. It's a solid product. The MusicMaker TW1 (same awesome cable as the Light) or KZ HDS1 would be good options if you simply want something cheap and tiny to sleep on, though *(scrap that, they fit like the E107)* I personally would recommend something with a flatter profile like the QKZ W1 Pro (not necessarily that model, just something in that style).


 
 I just had to wait a couple of minutes 
 So, tiny is great, I really think I'm gonna try them if they are at least decent. 22$ won't be too much in this case
 QKZ also are on my list, they seem similar to the X800 which I don't use only because of the cable. And the QKZ have a nice cable so they should work just fine.
 Thank you very much for you imput, it's just what I hoped to hear!


----------



## B9Scrambler

fulvio said:


> I just had to wait a couple of minutes
> So, tiny is great, I really think I'm gonna try them if they are at least decent. 22$ won't be too much in this case
> QKZ also are on my list, they seem similar to the X800 which I don't use only because of the cable. And the QKZ have a nice cable so they should work just fine.
> Thank you very much for you imput, it's just what I hoped to hear!


 
  

  
 That's how flush they fit me, btw. My ear canals turn early so they might sit deeper/more flush for you.


----------



## kvad

fulvio said:


> Much has happened since I came here for the last time...
> Well I see now, I found the same IEM from another seller (AK), I hope this one hasn't done anything dreadful yet
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-AK-Light-In-Ear-Earphone-5mm-Mini-Dynamic-Noise-Cancelling-Sleep-Headset-With-Sleeping-Earplugs/119089_32752459434.html
> In any case, it seems to me that both IEMs have not been a bestseller here


 

 ​Just to put in another good word for them. Very pleasant sound, fairly good clarity and slightly warm sound. Comfort is stellar - have no other IEMs as comfortable as these. The included tips even worked great (it's a rare occurrence when I end up using the included tips). I think the version I have is the first one though, cosmetically they look slightly different (it's fully rounded at the back, and the red/blue is only a narrow ring). Only criticism I have with mine is that they seem to need a bit of power to perform the best, but perhaps that has been improved on.


----------



## bjaardker

fulvio said:


> Sleep IEMs
> In my neverending quest for comfortable IEMs to sleep on, I stumbled upon these "**** Light 5mm" which are advertised as "sleeping earphone".
> They do seem pretty small, but before going for them I'd like to know if anyone of you tried them.
> I'd buy them on the birthday sale, but at 22$ they still cost a bit too much to be bought without any review.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/****-Light-5mm-Mini-Dynamic-Super-Bass-HIFI-Sleeping-In-Ear-Headset-Totally-In-Ear-Sleep/519064_32752459315.html


 
  
 Have you tried the Phillips she3580/3590 for sleeping? I had decent success with them when I needed something to plug my ears so I could sleep while camping at a music festival.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/561951/philips-she3580-iem-review-how-can-something-sound-so-good-for-10


----------



## snip3r77

twinacstacks said:


> The K3 pro has prestigious amounts of Bass, kept Tightly under control with very good Sub bass extension. It is Present all the time Just like the TK12 (the SWIII's little brother). What *IS* rather peculiar here, (since I've been listening to the P1), is That the Bass response on the A4 and K3 listened to directly after listening to the Bass on the P1, sound positively Bloated and Loose, and I know Stand-alone they are not. It's just the effect I'm trying to point out about the P1 overall precision. It's uncanny in it's price range, and ONLY a single Driver????
> 
> The Bass on the SWIII is only present when called upon. The Sub Bass extension however is EASILY the lowest I have heard from *any* IEM that I personally have had the pleasure to listen to.
> 
> ...





say 5 is neutral
how do gauge A4/ K3 pro / P1 in terms of bass and sub bass?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

DF-10 nQuote: 





vincehill24 said:


> I believe they're considered ancient in this thread. They've been reviewed and hyped few years back and can be traced back to only 1 single review on head-fi.
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/awei-es-q5-headphones-earphone-earbuds-for-iphone3g-4-4s-white/reviews/8206


 
 Interesting. Yeah, I guess they're not important to most people. I guess I'll play around with them to see if I feel the same way. 
  
 I think the wood housings are magical, though. I might check out the DZAT DF-10 now.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

weedophile said:


> @LaughMoreDaily sounds good. I cant find an IEM that sound close to its cousin bud that is of the same price.
> 
> Got them in my cart now o.o damn i must have something against my wallet these days!


 
 Don't forget, these are my first impressions. When I give them a full days of listening, my opinions might change. However, with right quality sound files, they sound pretty good. But for $5.00 Canadian shipped, we get what we paid for.


----------



## Shawn71

chaturanga said:


> I liked LZ A4s multiple back and nozzle filter combinations. It's offering so much more sound characters in a single IEM. That's something I want to taste sure.
> 
> K3Pro is also getting so much good reviews as P1.
> 
> I think I would go with LZA4 which is eye catching




Yeah nice choice that is, you made, imo......I know how interesting to try these stuffs,with tuning capabilities thru the nozzle and rear of shells.I wld imagine this is like combinatiin of hippo vb and kz ed9,but these are triple hybrids and more hrs accumulated in designing these.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

There are some crazy deals in 7 days on Aliexpress. I usually use Audiobudget reviews to figure out what I want to buy.
  
 Which IEMs do you love?


----------



## Roen

laughmoredaily said:


> There are some crazy deals in 7 days on Aliexpress. I usually use Audiobudget reviews to figure out what I want to buy.
> 
> Which IEMs do you love?




K3 for $87


----------



## demo-to

fulvio said:


> I just had to wait a couple of minutes
> So, tiny is great, I really think I'm gonna try them if they are at least decent. 22$ won't be too much in this case
> QKZ also are on my list, they seem similar to the X800 which I don't use only because of the cable. And the QKZ have a nice cable so they should work just fine.
> Thank you very much for you imput, it's just what I hoped to hear!



I have to add Sony MH 750. Tiny but imo impressive musical and airy. Very well tuned and pleasant listening. And only unbelievable 5USD.


----------



## ozkan

demo-to said:


> I have to add Sony MH 750. Tiny but imo impressive musical and airy. Very well tuned and pleasant listening. And only unbelievable 5USD.




Agreed on Mh750 and SHE3590. They are so tiny and musical that you forget they are in your ears and perfect for sleeping especially SHE3590. If you can find the old SHE3580 they are much better than the new SHE3590.


----------



## groucho69

laughmoredaily said:


> There are some crazy deals in 7 days on Aliexpress. I usually use Audiobudget reviews to figure out what I want to buy.
> 
> Which IEMs do you love?


 
 Um my brain is slipping gears on this one. Do you mean that in 7 days there will be good deals or that for the last 7 days there were good deals. Please stop the echo in my head and explain it to me.


----------



## groucho69

Thank dog I figured it out. Now the voices can resume in my head.


----------



## Podster

The AliEx 7th Anniversary . Go put an item in your cart and you'll see the discount applied for the 7th Anniversary sale when the 7th day is reached
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 (image missing)
 Starts on either the 27th or 28th, I think they are a day ahead of us


----------



## TwinACStacks

. I hate my lack of resolve.... could not resist low price on a pair of AKG N40.

Should be here Monday.

 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> . I hate my lack of resolve.... could not resist low price on a pair of AKG N40.
> 
> Should be here Monday.
> 
> TWIN


 

 Well you did get one heck of a deal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
@groucho69 Maybe I can get my post to take this time!
  
 The AliEx 7th Anniversary . Go put an item in your cart and you'll see the discount applied for the 7th Anniversary sale when the 7th day is reached
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Starts on either the 27th or 28th, I think they are a day ahead of us


----------



## peter123

kvad said:


> ​Just to put in another good word for them. Very pleasant sound, fairly good clarity and slightly warm sound. Comfort is stellar - have no other IEMs as comfortable as these. The included tips even worked great (it's a rare occurrence when I end up using the included tips). I think the version I have is the first one though, cosmetically they look slightly different (it's fully rounded at the back, and the red/blue is only a narrow ring). Only criticism I have with mine is that they seem to need a bit of power to perform the best, but perhaps that has been improved on.




^^This 

I concur with everything kvad says, a very nice, comfortable and cozy sounding IEM.


----------



## Skullophile

twinacstacks said:


> The K3 pro has prestigious amounts of Bass, kept Tightly under control with very good Sub bass extension. It is Present all the time Just like the TK12 (the SWIII's little brother). What *IS* rather peculiar here, (since I've been listening to the P1), is That the Bass response on the A4 and K3 listened to directly after listening to the Bass on the P1, sound positively Bloated and Loose, and I know Stand-alone they are not. It's just the effect I'm trying to point out about the P1 overall precision. It's uncanny in it's price range, and ONLY a single Driver????
> 
> The Bass on the SWIII is only present when called upon. The Sub Bass extension however is EASILY the lowest I have heard from *any* IEM that I personally have had the pleasure to listen to.
> 
> ...


 
 I had a loaner of the P1 from my bud Tamal for nearly 2 weeks and it did so many things right I nearly bought one for myself.
 It is pretty amazing what they pulled off for the money there. But...
 For me it lacked micro detail in the midrange which made it perfect for listening while you are writing an essay and not get distracted but 
 for critical listening it seemed slightly glassy in the vocals. Everything else about it was excellent.


----------



## Podster

skullophile said:


> I had a loaner of the P1 from my bud Tamal for nearly 2 weeks and it did so many things right I nearly bought one for myself.
> It is pretty amazing what they pulled off for the money there. But...
> For me it lacked micro detail in the midrange which made it perfect for listening while you are writing an essay and not get distracted but
> for critical listening it seemed slightly glassy in the vocals. Everything else about it was excellent.


 

 Man I've not heard from Red John in a while, guess he's hangin' in some different threads these days! He's a great guy and was nice of him to loan you those P-1's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree the P-1 is not for those wishing to sit and get critical but for long play of just great sounding music they rock


----------



## originalsnuffy

Interesting to compare bass on the P1 to almost anything.  I guess if you are lucky enough to get a good fit the P1 has bass....but I never got much bass from those. So of course many other IEMs are likely to sound bass heavy when coming from the P1....because they have bass.
  
 I know for sure that this comment will result in much grief.  Bring it on.


----------



## Skullophile

P1 had nice tightass mid-bass but zero-sub bass from memory. The lack of sub bass gives the whole
 sound a much clearer and refreshing™ flavour than an iem which has sub-bass.


----------



## 1TrickPony

loved the highs and details on the super highs -- that's how one should go by tuning your treble! lower treble goes to flc8s. I did get surprised regarding bass quantity regarding the P1$, but then, the highs and soundstage suffered more so...can't win all battles I guess.

I'm with the other gent -- I need a little more weight in the mids!


----------



## Skullophile

1trickpony have you tried the VE Duke? I like the treble of my duke a fair bit more than the treble of the P1 i tried.


----------



## 1TrickPony

skullophile said:


> 1trickpony have you tried the VE Duke? I like the treble of my duke a fair bit more than the treble of the P1 i tried.




didn't like the fit...is that like the ety experience? I thought it was rather sharp in a dry way ( lost my words lol)


----------



## chaturanga

Can someone give exact brands and names of P1 and SW III ?
  
 I am thinking to buy Magaosi K3 Pro at upcoming Aliexpress 7th anniversary deals. (One seller lists at 86 USD)  
  
 I liked LZ A4 so much, because it offers lots of sound characters. But, I am not sure if it will worth extra 100 USD over Magaosi K3 Pro. And I am not sure if I will often switch between back filters and nozzle filters for different kind of music. May be I will like only a few combinations and don't want to give so much for this.


----------



## Alex3221

chaturanga said:


> Can someone give exact brands and names of P1 and SW III ?




Mee Audio Pinnacle P1 and Music Maker Shockwave III.


----------



## chaturanga

alex3221 said:


> Mee Audio Pinnacle P1 and Music Maker Shockwave III.


 
  
 Thank so much!


----------



## chaturanga

Now, LZA4, Pinnacle P1, Shockwave III are 2x pricy than Magaosi K3 Pro so I decided to go with Magaosi, 86 USD is very good deal.


----------



## robervaul

chaturanga said:


> Now, LZA4, Pinnacle P1, Shockwave III are 2x pricy than Magaosi K3 Pro so I decided to go with Magaosi, 86 USD is very good deal.




$83.68 using the aliexpress APP


----------



## Thomas De Brito

I don't see it for that price


----------



## chaturanga

robervaul said:


> $83.68 using the aliexpress APP


 
  
 Better so  Thanks.


----------



## chaturanga

thomas de brito said:


> I don't see it for that price


 
  
 It will be that price on 29 March, it's for 7th Anniversary of Aliexpress.


----------



## drwlf

Would somebody be as kind as to clearly compare/state differences with the K3 Pro vs. the M1221, I tried the search to no avail


----------



## Holypal

Wait for Vsonic GR09 ($300) on 31th March, or put the trigger for K3 or LZ-A4 in the coming event??????


----------



## chaturanga

holypal said:


> Wait for Vsonic GR09 ($300) on 31th March, or put the trigger for K3 or LZ-A4 in the coming event??????


 
  
 Is pre-order now available or will be on 31th March?


----------



## 1TrickPony

holypal said:


> Wait for Vsonic GR09 ($300) on 31th March, or put the trigger for K3 or LZ-A4 in the coming event??????





lol #1stworldchoices


----------



## kova4a

That k3 pro is interesting and with the ali select coupons and store coupons it will drop down to around $75-76, which is a lot more appealing


----------



## chaturanga

kova4a said:


> That k3 pro is interesting and with the ali select coupons and store coupons it will drop down to around $75-76, which is a lot more appealing


 
  
 Yes I am waiting the great day


----------



## TwinACStacks

drwlf said:


> Would somebody be as kind as to clearly compare/state differences with the K3 Pro vs. the M1221, I tried the search to no avail


 





 AFAIK, Clearhead is the only one that has Both. I have the K1 which looks exactly like the M121, but Clear says he thinks the drivers in the Sendiy are different. To me the K1 sounds like a coarser version of the K3.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

snip3r77 said:


> say 5 is neutral
> how do gauge A4/ K3 pro / P1 in terms of bass and sub bass?


 





 Sorry I missed this reply.  1-10 with 5 being Neutral?
  
 Mid. Bass:
  
 P1  6
 A4  7
 K3  9
  
 Sub Bass:
  
 P1  5
 A4  7
 K3  8
  
  
 Rather difficult to judge but this is how I hear it.
  








 TWIN


----------



## chaturanga

twinacstacks said:


> Sorry I missed this reply.  1-10 with 5 being Neutral?
> 
> Mid. Bass:
> 
> ...


 
  
 So K3 is a steal for 86 USD! Good good


----------



## NNewman

Hello. Will it be worth to change Westone um3x to k3 pro? ???


----------



## chompchomps

nnewman said:


> Hello. Will it be worth to change Westone um3x to k3 pro? ???


 
  
 Just get the K3 Pros. No regrets. Seriously.


----------



## egzbuen

I've tried the w4r and the k3p is definitely better. Haven't tried the um3x though.

Sent from Nokia 3210


----------



## TwinACStacks

originalsnuffy said:


> Interesting to compare bass on the P1 to almost anything.  I guess if you are lucky enough to get a good fit the P1 has bass....but I never got much bass from those. So of course many other IEMs are likely to sound bass heavy when coming from the P1....because they have bass.
> 
> I know for sure that this comment will result in much grief.  Bring it on.


 





 That's because they Target Consumers NOT Audiophiles. Most Mass-Produced Earphones ARE *seriously* Bass heavy. It gives the user a feeling / illusion of "Fullness" in the Sound. This equals HAPPY consumer with BIG sounding Earphones on.
  
 Closer to Balanced would be the P1.  Closer to Neutral would be Etymotic. Once You Un-Train your ears BOTH of these can sound just as full as Bass-Heavy.  This is the Case with the P1. You are able to hear nuances, details and micro details in the music that are Masked by Bass heavy Earphones. Then immediately go back to Bass Heavy and they sound positively wrong.
  
 Just try and pick out the scraping sound of Knopfler's plectrum on the Strings in "Sultans of Swing" with a pair of *BEATS *in/on your ears.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## NNewman

egzbuen said:


> I've tried the w4r and the k3p is definitely better. Haven't tried the um3x though.
> 
> Sent from Nokia 3210



Thanks. Then only one question is opened: Sendiy or k3 pros...
P.S. is there any good discount for Dunu 3001 on Ali..?


----------



## Holypal

chaturanga said:


> Is pre-order now available or will be on 31th March?


 
  
 It's only 500 limited sales in China. And probably only Vsonic hardcore fans care about it. If you're not, I suggest you wait for some impressions.


----------



## Lurk650

chaturanga said:


> It will be that price on 29 March, it's for 7th Anniversary of Aliexpress.
> 
> Here is the page: You will see that price on 29 March will be 86.83 USD (And it will be even cheaper if you buy through mobile application anda also there are some promo codes may be applicable to reduce a few more bucks)
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Newest-MaGaosi-K3-In-Ear-Earphone-2-BA-Hybrid-with-Dynamic-3-Units-Earbud-Upgraded/32774858562.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.274.iCffaS




Please delete that link. Refer to post #1. Thanks.


----------



## Roen

twinacstacks said:


> :blink: That's because they Target Consumers NOT Audiophiles. Most Mass-Produced Earphones ARE *seriously* Bass heavy. It gives the user a feeling / illusion of "Fullness" in the Sound. This equals HAPPY consumer with BIG sounding Earphones on.
> 
> Closer to Balanced would be the P1.  Closer to Neutral would be Etymotic. Once You Un-Train your ears BOTH of these can sound just as full as Bass-Heavy.  This is the Case with the P1. You are able to hear nuances, details and micro details in the music that are Masked by Bass heavy Earphones. Then immediately go back to Bass Heavy and they sound positively wrong.
> 
> ...




Don't you get the best of both worlds with the SW III? Big bass and bass detail?


----------



## 1clearhead

drwlf said:


> Would somebody be as kind as to clearly compare/state differences with the K3 Pro vs. the M1221, I tried the search to no avail


 
  
 At my profile this is what I got, my mini impression of both....
  
 SENDIY M1221 (Beryllium driver & BA hybrid with true tri-band performance with 3-tuning nozzles) -these are more on a professional level and are easily the best I have with ultimately the best texture and coherency I've heard by far with basically no harshness or unwanted peaks. With a choice of three tuning nozzles that works flawlessly -Balance, Neutral, and Flat. They sound brilliant and epic in every way with some of the widest soundstage and frontal head stage possible with clean and effortless detail, micro-details, and transparency from top to bottom. And finally, resolution on these are some of the best to be had for its price!

 MaGaosi K3 (and *K3 PRO with 2-tuning nozzles) (Graphene drivers & dual Knowles 30017 BA hybrid) -similar tuning to the original K3003i, but better and more accurate bass and cleaner sounding midrange! ...with the *K3 PRO, the Dark Gray tuning nozzles "down-plays" the harsh and sibilant brightness you get on certain songs or genre's, while with the Silver tuning nozzles plays on the warmer side with excellent treble and refinement!
  
 These are both my top toys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My Profile link.....
http://www.head-fi.org/u/363120/1clearhead


----------



## VinceHill24

robervaul said:


> $83.68 using the aliexpress APP


And you can offset with the select coupon you got on that sale day up to 6$ if not mistaken so probably down to 70+$. The price just makes me feel so tempted to get another 1 more.


----------



## 1clearhead

Guys, I was able to sample some new products by MEMT: --> The new X7, X9, X6 and the revamped X5.
  
 And all I can say is that the MEMT earphones are really picking up speed as a favorite choice here in China for such a low price. Is night time here in China, so I'll show picks maybe during the weekend.


----------



## robervaul

1clearhead said:


> Guys, I was able to sample some new products by MEMT: --> The new X7, X9, X6 and the revamped X5.
> 
> And all I can say is that the MEMT earphones are really picking up speed as a favorite choice here in China for such a low price. Is night time here in China, so I'll show picks maybe during the weekend.


 
long time.lol


----------



## drwlf

@1clearhead, yeah, I noticed the mini-impressions, although they're nice, and better than nothing, they lack a reference point from my view - they're basically marketing pep talks. As the K3 Pro has been lauded here, a direct comparison might be more insightful.
  
 Planning to dab myself with a chi-fi IEM due to the Aliexpress sale, with a budget of 300€, any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## SuperLuigi

1clearhead said:


> Guys, I was able to sample some new products by MEMT: --> The new X7, X9, X6 and the revamped X5.
> 
> And all I can say is that the MEMT earphones are really picking up speed as a favorite choice here in China for such a low price. Is night time here in China, so I'll show picks maybe during the weekend.


 
  
  
 Any info on prices or release dates? I'm just about to order the current MEMT x5 or vivo xe800.  Wonder if its worth the wait.


----------



## NNewman

holypal said:


> It's only 500 limited sales in China. And probably only Vsonic hardcore fans care about it. If you're not, I suggest you wait for some impressions.



I'm ready to pay 300usd for 09, bit I think it is not possible to pre order...


----------



## chaturanga

I was not aware of the store was banned, I have deleted.


----------



## Milck

I'm looking to replace stock headphones with something better. I'm thinking of spending about $30/$35. Reading through this thread, it seems like the best option might be the UrbanFun. But, is there anything better in that price range?
  
 Thanks for the help!


----------



## TwinACStacks

roen said:


> Don't you get the best of both worlds with the SW III? Big bass and bass detail?


 





 Absolutely. The MAJOR problem I find with the SWIII isn't the apparent brightness. It is the Massive assault on your hearing and brain trying to process THAT MUCH audio information at one time. I kid you not. You cannot process unless you focus on one particular thing, lets say soundstage width. In the Case of the SWIII it is infinite and through some magic actually appears to surround you in a 360 degree field of sound. I know it's impossible to do with only 2 Channels but your ears will tell you different. SO WHILE you are processing this 360 Degree phenomenum , JUST TRY and get a Fix on Separate instrument Placement and Layering WITHIN that circular sound stage. It just goes on ad infinum.....
  
 Lets go to the Brightness..... IS it actually bright or are you hearing superior resolution and Clarity? OH wait a Minute HOW LOW DID THAT SUB BASS JUST EXTEND?
  
 You get my point, the SWIII isn't a relaxed listen but unless you have heard it, it becomes almost impossible to explain. It has multiple crossover points that I haven't heard in other Earphones or Headphones for that matter.
  
 Just my take on them. I still don't have them figured out.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Roen

twinacstacks said:


> Absolutely. The MAJOR problem I find with the SWIII isn't the apparent brightness. It is the Massive assault on your hearing and brain trying to process THAT MUCH audio information at one time. I kid you not. You cannot process unless you focus on one particular thing, lets say soundstage width. In the Case of the SWIII it is infinite and through some magic actually appears to surround you in a 360 degree field of sound. I know it's impossible to do with only 2 Channels but your ears will tell you different. SO WHILE you are processing this 360 Degree phenomenum , JUST TRY and get a Fix on Separate instrument Placement and Layering WITHIN that circular sound stage. It just goes on ad infinum.....
> 
> Lets go to the Brightness..... IS it actually bright or are you hearing superior resolution and Clarity? OH wait a Minute HOW LOW DID THAT SUB BASS JUST EXTEND?
> 
> ...


This +10000000000000


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> Guys, I was able to sample some new products by MEMT: --> The new X7, X9, X6 and the revamped X5.
> 
> And all I can say is that the MEMT earphones are really picking up speed as a favorite choice here in China for such a low price. Is night time here in China, so I'll show picks maybe during the weekend.




How did they revamp the X5? I hope with replaceable cables..


----------



## DBaldock9

trumpethead said:


> How did they revamp the X5? I hope with replaceable cables..


 

 That would be nice, but if you consider the volume taken up by a connector, there's no way that the X5 could remain so small, and have a removable cable.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dbaldock9 said:


> That would be nice, but if you consider the volume taken up by a connector, there's no way that the X5 could remain so small, and have a removable cable.


 
  
 If they pulled a SUR and had it stick awkwardly out of the housing it could work


----------



## DBaldock9

b9scrambler said:


> If they pulled a SUR and had it stick awkwardly out of the housing it could work


 

 True, for regular listening, that would probably work.
 But they may not fit as comfortably in the ear, when wearing them to sleep, as they do now.


----------



## SMRDcompany

Hey guys, anyone know if there's any difference between the Musicmaker TK13 (T012) and the TK13S other than the detachable cable? Do your recommend getting an IEM this affordable with a detachable cable? 
  
 This is the TK13

  
  
  
 And this is the TK13S

  
  
 other than the detachable cable, the rest of the specs seem the same. Apologies if this was already anwered, I either couldn't find it or I'm blind.
  
 Also, I still can't choose between TK12 and TK13. I value bass and soundstage the most; is there a really big difference in bass level of TK12 and TK13 or is it pretty close? For example, I love the sound of the RHA MA750s and the bass on that is pretty great. Anyone tried both the RHAs and some of the Musicmakers to compare the levels? Any other IEM I should be looking for in this ~$100 price range that offers a great combo of bass and soundstage?


----------



## Cinder

Hey guys, here's my review of the K3 Pro.
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/hilisening-magaosi-newest-high-end-detachable-design-k3-in-ear-hifi-earphone-1-dynamic-and-2-ba-3-way-hybrid-earbud-sport-detach-earhooks-headset-headphones/reviews/18280


----------



## NNewman

**** DIY 846 for 103 USD. What do you think?


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Absolutely. The MAJOR problem I find with the SWIII isn't the apparent brightness. It is the Massive assault on your hearing and brain trying to process THAT MUCH audio information at one time. I kid you not. You cannot process unless you focus on one particular thing, lets say soundstage width. In the Case of the SWIII it is infinite and through some magic actually appears to surround you in a 360 degree field of sound. I know it's impossible to do with only 2 Channels but your ears will tell you different. SO WHILE you are processing this 360 Degree phenomenum , JUST TRY and get a Fix on Separate instrument Placement and Layering WITHIN that circular sound stage. It just goes on ad infinum.....
> 
> Lets go to the Brightness..... IS it actually bright or are you hearing superior resolution and Clarity? OH wait a Minute HOW LOW DID THAT SUB BASS JUST EXTEND?
> 
> ...




I may have to borrow them again to test on the Opus and Burson now. Should have asked for the last package lol


----------



## Lurk650

smrdcompany said:


> Hey guys, anyone know if there's any difference between the Musicmaker TK13 (T012) and the TK13S other than the detachable cable? Do your recommend getting an IEM this affordable with a detachable cable?
> 
> This is the TK13
> 
> ...




I've had both, sold the 12 to upgrade to the 13. Ended up trading my 13 for the 12 back from the guy I sold it to. Neither are honestly soundstage greats. I love both. FWIW the K3 Pro I believe is going to be around $50-90 during the AE special in a few days and I'd honestly go with that.


----------



## B9Scrambler

nnewman said:


> **** DIY 846 for 103 USD. What do you think?


 
  
 **** is a no go so we can't talk about those here, but PM if you want some info. I've got a set of his hybrids, and there's a review of the BA-only model on my blog.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

lurk650 said:


> I've had both, sold the 12 to upgrade to the 13. Ended up trading my 13 for the 12 back from the guy I sold it to. Neither are honestly soundstage greats. I love both. FWIW the K3 Pro I believe is going to be around $50-90 during the AE special in a few days and I'd honestly go with that.


 
 LOL. If only I didn't buy $200.00 worth of budget earbuds (15), then I could buy those...


----------



## demo-to

superluigi said:


> Any info on prices or release dates? I'm just about to order the current MEMT x5 or vivo xe800.  Wonder if its worth the wait.



Received my Memt X5 today. Really nice treble and mids but I can confirm the L signature. Unfortunately for me too much bass. Bassheads should consider this nice peace of earphones.


----------



## B9Scrambler

laughmoredaily said:


> LOL. If only I didn't buy $200.00 worth of budget earbuds (15), then I could buy those...


 
  
 Don't worry. You'll justify a reason to purchase them. It's the Head-fi way


----------



## TwinACStacks

Lemme know Justin. I will pop them off to you.

 TWIN


----------



## SMRDcompany

lurk650 said:


> I've had both, sold the 12 to upgrade to the 13. Ended up trading my 13 for the 12 back from the guy I sold it to. Neither are honestly soundstage greats. I love both. FWIW the K3 Pro I believe is going to be around $50-90 during the AE special in a few days and I'd honestly go with that.




Thanks for the reply mate. Thing is, I'm eyeing the K3 Pros indeed but by what I hear they're a bit too "neutral" for me; I expect quite a punch from the low end, and that's why I'm eyeing the TK13/TK12. Is TK12 bass worth it over the 13? My references for great IEM bass are MA750s and Sennheiser Momentum in-ears, never tried chinese hybrids so I can't compare with those..that's the least bass I really want my IEMs to have, so not exactly basshead but very present. Strange that you say that about TK soundstage, they're most often praised for having a huge one, with good 3D effect too.


----------



## yangian

cinder said:


> Hey guys, here's my review of the K3 Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/hilisening-magaosi-newest-high-end-detachable-design-k3-in-ear-hifi-earphone-1-dynamic-and-2-ba-3-way-hybrid-earbud-sport-detach-earhooks-headset-headphones/reviews/18280
 
  
 Sorry, you miss a lot of things: soundstage, imaging, seperation, details/micro details, etc.


----------



## Cinder

yangian said:


> Sorry, you miss a lot of things: soundstage, imaging, seperation, details/micro details, etc.


 
 Maybe you miss a lot of things:
  


> able to hear the creak in the beginning of the song, meaning that the K3 Pro also has some very good detail retrieval in the mids


 


> I found essentially every audio cue I was looking for


 


> What really gets me is the instrumental separation and sense of air the K3 brings to the table


 
 Did you even read my review?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

demo-to said:


> Received my Memt X5 today. Really nice treble and mids but I can confirm the L signature. Unfortunately for me too much bass. Bassheads should consider this nice peace of earphones.


 
 That explanation scares me. Oh well. I paid the $19 and I still will await them.


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Lemme know Justin. I will pop them off to you.
> 
> TWIN




Sent back the A2 Pro and K1 yesterday, you should receive them Saturday. I'm ready, maybe the X5 can make their way into the package as well?


----------



## alvinlim2010

1clearhead said:


> At my profile this is what I got, my mini impression of both....
> 
> SENDIY M1221 (Beryllium driver & BA hybrid with true tri-band performance with 3-tuning nozzles) -these are more on a professional level and are easily the best I have with ultimately the best texture and coherency I've heard by far with basically no harshness or unwanted peaks. With a choice of three tuning nozzles that works flawlessly -Balance, Neutral, and Flat. They sound brilliant and epic in every way with some of the widest soundstage and frontal head stage possible with clean and effortless detail, micro-details, and transparency from top to bottom. And finally, resolution on these are some of the best to be had for its price!
> 
> ...



Anyone could do a comparison of these 2 earphones with the Lz A4?


----------



## Hisoundfi

Portable? Check
  
 Chinese? Check
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-mk802-bluetooth-wireless-over-ear-headphones-with-apple-ios-and-android-compatible-microphone-and-remote-blue/reviews/18282


----------



## Alex3221

Can somebody recommend me an upgrade from the vivo xe800? Basically, I want an IEM with the same signature (maybe with a little more bass, but just a little)
A user a couple days ago posted a brief comparison between vivo xe800 and other IEM with the same sound signature but I can't find the post... and yes, I've tried with the search tool, my budget is around $30


----------



## 1TrickPony

alvinlim2010 said:


> Anyone could do a comparison of these 2 earphones with the Lz A4?




TwinACStacks gives his take as well. I'm away, I can pm you other's input when I get the chance. I'm more inclined in the sendiy myself. I'll consider it later on. Just dropped 400$ on an Opus#1 DAP. I mean, if you like an iem so much, there's plenty of options to bump up your enjoyment.


----------



## alvinlim2010

1trickpony said:


> TwinACStacks gives his take as well. I'm away, I can pm you other's input when I get the chance. I'm more inclined in the sendiy myself. I'll consider it later on. Just dropped 400$ on an Opus#1 DAP. I mean, if you like an iem so much, there's plenty of options to bump up your enjoyment.


I gotten myself an opus as well, but it's just the itch of finding a new toy! Plus it's offer time in Ali soon too!


----------



## 1TrickPony

alvinlim2010 said:


> I gotten myself an opus as well, but it's just the itch of finding a new toy! Plus it's offer time in Ali soon too!




The willpower is strong on this one LOL *slippery slope*


----------



## Lurk650

1trickpony said:


> TwinACStacks gives his take as well. I'm away, I can pm you other's input when I get the chance. I'm more inclined in the sendiy myself. I'll consider it later on. Just dropped 400$ on an Opus#1 DAP. I mean, if you like an iem so much, there's plenty of options to bump up your enjoyment.




You are gonna be connecting all your gear to Opus and rediscovering them. Then you will go balanced next


----------



## alvinlim2010

Y





lurk650 said:


> You are gonna be connecting all your gear to Opus and rediscovering them. Then you will go balanced next


yeah indeed! I am waiting for my balanced cable to arrive and I'm sure that's a whole lot of fun to go next!


----------



## 1TrickPony

lurk650 said:


> You are gonna be connecting all your gear to Opus and rediscovering them. Then you will go balanced next




I did order a balanced cable (fidue). Hopefully coming my way next week. Thanks Lurk650 Podster.
looking forward to the whole experience!


----------



## Lurk650

1trickpony said:


> I did order a balanced cable (fidue). Hopefully coming my way next week. Thanks Lurk650 Podster.
> looking forward to the whole experience!




Im sure you won't regret it. Just get that FW update done first thing.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

What are the best affordable daily use IEM's? 
  
 So far I've found from other users opinions: KZ ZS3, and Rock Zircon.


----------



## db003206

I found the Mee Audio Pinnacle P1 going for $166 on Ali anniversary here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Authentic-MEE-Audio-MEElectronics-Pinnacle-P1-Audiophile-Bass-HIFI-DJ-Studio-Monitor-Music-In-Ear-Earphones/32755489721.html
  
 Anyone have any experience with this store? Anyone found a better deal than this?
  
 I'd love to see a list of all the best anniversary deals, it's hard to parse through all the stores to figure out who's got the best price on a given IEM.


----------



## jasparis

twinacstacks said:


> Sorry I missed this reply.  1-10 with 5 being Neutral?
> 
> Mid. Bass:
> 
> ...


 
 Think i'm going to grab the k3's in the sale. I never found my MEE P1's inadequate in the bass department, but now I've been using the memt x5's for about a week i'm struggling going back to them for EDM/Metal (Not a basshead by any stretch). Obviously in every other sense the P1's blow them out of the water.


----------



## dauhak

Any Headphone version with similar Sound Signature as Zero Audio Carbo Basso ?

I heard M50x comes close but lacks the Deepest Bass and Soft Punches like Carbo Basso.


----------



## Pastapipo

laughmoredaily said:


> That explanation scares me. Oh well. I paid the $19 and I still will await them.




(Memt x5) 

I disagree with the too much bass part. The bass is a bit north of neutral, but not overdone. In my opinion they are very nicely balanced for general use. Would recommend these to my friends in a heartbeat.


----------



## crabdog

pastapipo said:


> (Memt x5)
> 
> I disagree with the too much bass part. The bass is a bit north of neutral, but not overdone. In my opinion they are very nicely balanced for general use. Would recommend these to my friends in a heartbeat.



This is how I find them too. Nowhere near basshead levels


----------



## themindfreak

alex3221 said:


> Can somebody recommend me an upgrade from the vivo xe800? Basically, I want an IEM with the same signature (maybe with a little more bass, but just a little)
> A user a couple days ago posted a brief comparison between vivo xe800 and other IEM with the same sound signature but I can't find the post... and yes, I've tried with the search tool, my budget is around $30


 
 I think the few mentioned in this thread were, IM50, Hifiman Re0/00, Re400, and Advaned Sound M4


----------



## Vidal

hisoundfi said:


> Portable? Check
> 
> Chinese? Check
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/1more-mk802-bluetooth-wireless-over-ear-headphones-with-apple-ios-and-android-compatible-microphone-and-remote-blue/reviews/18282


 
  
 I've had these for a while, I find the clamping to be fairly strong so I did my best to release the clamping by bending the headband the other way. I still get pressure on my ear with the driver so I can't wear them for long periods. My ears fit inside the earcups so I guess I must have small ears


----------



## Vidal

themindfreak said:


> I think the few mentioned in this thread were, IM50, Hifiman Re0/00, Re400, and Advaned Sound M4


 
  
 All of those would be above the $30 mark.
  
@Alex3221 I think you'll be hard pressed to 'upgrade' the Vivo XE800 for under $30 as originally they were retailing around the $80. I can suggest some alternatives though, these aren't exact matches in terms of sound signature: -
  
 Boarseman KR25D
 Ty Hi-Z G3
 QKZ DM200 (KZ HD9) (similar bass)
  
 Check out my profile to a link to my review site there's more information on there.


----------



## Maty J

So the Hisenior T8 8 Driver 4 way crossover setup off Aliexpress....here they are:
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hisenior-T8-8Units-Per-Side-Balanced-Armature-Drivers-Custom-Fit-CIEMs-Noise-Cancelling-Earphone-DHL-FEDEX/32757980331.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.gZSy5L
  
 All up with getting my moulds made and posting them off to china I'm $750 out of pocket. 
  
 Impedance 16ohm, 20-20khz claimed, 4way 8 driver: 2low 20-500, 2mid 500-3.5, 2mid-high 3.5-7, 2 super high 7-20, 100% custom. 
  
 They arrived 2 days ago and instantly felt/looked 100%. I'm a professional musician, gigging/recording for the past 10 years,  have had shure se535 then westone 4r for a few years, then JH Angie and some Sen IE800. How do these stack up?? 
  
 Their fit and finish is A+, absolutely spot on, the colours and range of customisation is brilliant (they did get my colour wrong initially but after telling them, they made me a new pair within 2 weeks and threw in an 8core silver cable to apologise! Win) Customer service is impeccable, communicated almost instantly with any questions, any at all, and I hit them with a lot! Only thing they couldn't answer was what order crossover these run, boo, I'm going to say it's a basic first order -6db. 
  
 So, they're neutral, very neutral, not dull but a little warm (cause of the -6db?) If the Westone 4r, W80 and Shure Se846 made a baby. Their detail retrieval is exactly what you'd expect from 8 drivers per side. Separation is excellent, space/stage isn't the biggest Ive heard (Not as big as the Angie) but imaging is just as good, you can pick location and the mix engineers ideas in an instant. The sound sig is a mild upside down U, i gave them a bump from 100hz down and 8khz up and boom flattened out the curve. 
  
 They are wonderfully detailed but don't throw that detail at your face like the ie800's do, you have to be listening for it to hear the accuracy of these. They dont colour anything (which the IE800's do to the extreme) which is exactly what I needed in my IEM's, my Angie's and ie800's made everything sound brilliant....IE800 added an enormous open live type sound to everything and the Angie felt like they're always working for you to make everything coherent and sound special. These on the other hand will make a range of different tracks vary wildly in terms of space, tone, accuracy, i.e. you hear the source and the tracks engineers intention a lot more transparently (some ppl love this, some hate, I LOOOOVE this as it means I can mix through them) 
  
 Bass plays low and fast, sub bass is there but typical ba type sound, (IE800 definitely beats it in terms of sub bass, but has nothing on these in terms of bass/midbass, midd's shine so so well on these, it's very clear and purposefully a little forward (this is definitely their main focus) The top just keeps going, it's lush and the detail is on par with the famous JH Angie top end, my little eq bump made it even closer. 
  
 For the money, it's an absolute no brainer, even if you still use another pair of iem's just get a pair of these! For the price you're absolutely stupid not to. Again, fit and finish is world class, they completely lock in and isolate 100%. (and they look gyadamn great)
  
 The cable is very well made but I'm going a direct driver to lightning cable so no comment, will probably put in my 2 cents once I have the lightning cable.  
  
 (Tried to add photos but it said I dont have permission of something? Brand new to the forum, probs why)


----------



## RvTrav

alex3221 said:


> Can somebody recommend me an upgrade from the vivo xe800? Basically, I want an IEM with the same signature (maybe with a little more bass, but just a little)
> A user a couple days ago posted a brief comparison between vivo xe800 and other IEM with the same sound signature but I can't find the post... and yes, I've tried with the search tool, my budget is around $30


 

@Alex3221 a few days ago I compared the UiiSii Hi-905 to the Vivo XE800 and Havi B3 Pro.  I personally really like the Hi-905 and consider it a step up from the XE800 in sound and build quality.  Just be aware getting a proper fit is very important, after some tip rolling and experimenting I was able to achieve this however other members were not able to get a good fit. They are $24.83 at the UiiSii Offical Store during the Aliexpress anniversary sale.


----------



## Vidal

rvtrav said:


> @Alex3221 a few days ago I compared the UiiSii Hi-905 to the Vivo XE800 and Havi B3 Pro.  I personally really like the Hi-905 and consider it a step up from the XE800 in sound and build quality.  Just be aware getting a proper fit is very important, after some tip rolling and experimenting I was able to achieve this however other members were not able to get a good fit. They are $24.83 at the UiiSii Offical Store during the Aliexpress anniversary sale.


 
  
 I would argue that the Hi-905 is totally the wrong IEM to be recommending as it's bass is well short of the XE800 and Alex is looking for more bass not less.


----------



## loomisjohnson

alex3221 said:


> Can somebody recommend me an upgrade from the vivo xe800? Basically, I want an IEM with the same signature (maybe with a little more bass, but just a little)
> A user a couple days ago posted a brief comparison between vivo xe800 and other IEM with the same sound signature but I can't find the post... and yes, I've tried with the search tool, my budget is around $30


urbanfun hifi


----------



## Yoshi948

alex3221 said:


> Can somebody recommend me an upgrade from the vivo xe800? Basically, I want an IEM with the same signature (maybe with a little more bass, but just a little)
> A user a couple days ago posted a brief comparison between vivo xe800 and other IEM with the same sound signature but I can't find the post... and yes, I've tried with the search tool, my budget is around $30


MEMT X5 or maybe HLSX 808. You can narrow it down from there.


----------



## VShaft

maty j said:


> For the money, it's an absolute no brainer, even if you still use another pair of iem's just get a pair of these! For the price you're absolutely stupid not to.


 
 Hm, for only $750 a piece, I think I'll take two, just in case... I'll be ordering, as soon as my other $10 IEM arrives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have a question, though, unrelated to the above... I know it's not really the right sub-forum for it, but this topic is very active so I expect someone will be able to provide an answer...
  
 I have a sensitive IEM. When I plug it into the PC jack, there's slight hissing. That's not what bothers me, when any kind of music starts, the hissing isn't noticeable at all. However, they become too loud too fast. My system master volume is at 50%. The volume on my music player has to be around 10-20% for comfortable listening. I have very little wiggle room with these. According to the specs they're the usual Chi-fi fare 100±3Db sensitivity, 16 Ohms. Other 16 Ohm IEMs I have aren't nearly so loud on the same source.
  
 My question, would something like this *impedance adapter* help in my situation - namely making them _less_ loud, and at what _perceivable_ expense in SQ (if any)?
  
 (P. S. I've read about it in the several available topics on Head-Fi, but I can't say I understand the science behind it completely, so would like a layman's explanation if possible)


----------



## crabdog

vshaft said:


> Hm, for only $750 a piece, I think I'll take two, just in case... I'll be ordering, as soon as my other $10 IEM arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 An impedance adapter would likely help to reduce any hissing but I'm not sure about the volume issue. In my opinion you'd be better off buying an external DAC - doesn't need to be an expensive one but will improve your experience significantly.


----------



## VShaft

I'm already eyeing the simple and affordable FiiO E10K, which even has a L/H gain switch. I'm just curious about these impedance adapters. In the topics I've read there were some contrary opinions, and I couldn't draw a clear conclusion of what their effect would be on my IEM.


----------



## SMRDcompany

Boring question guys, but I have never ordered chinese IEMs online so I'm wondering what store on AliExpress do you have good experiences with (other than the banned one, I guess). I know shipping will take a while, which one is my "safest" bet?


----------



## antz123

Any Aliexpress steal on their anniversary  ? do share links


----------



## wastan

what gave you the best fit?


----------



## crabdog

smrdcompany said:


> Boring question guys, but I have never ordered chinese IEMs online so I'm wondering what store on AliExpress do you have good experiences with (other than the banned one, I guess). I know shipping will take a while, which one is my "safest" bet?


 
 Penon Audio is probably the most highly regarded around these parts. Other honorable mentions would be AK Audio, HotFi Earphone&Headphone, TakstarAudio, Shenzhenaudio, Aoshida HIFI.
  
 There are many more reputable stores, just check their ratings at the top of the store page.


----------



## chaturanga

smrdcompany said:


> Boring question guys, but I have never ordered chinese IEMs online so I'm wondering what store on AliExpress do you have good experiences with (other than the banned one, I guess). I know shipping will take a while, which one is my "safest" bet?


 
  
 Can I ask what was the reason to ban that store? I don't know complete story. They are selling fake things or what?


----------



## crabdog

chaturanga said:


> Can I ask what was the reason to ban that store? I don't know complete story. They are selling fake things or what?


 
 Check this post http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/30105#post_12676708


----------



## snip3r77

demo-to said:


> Received my Memt X5 today. Really nice treble and mids but I can confirm the L signature. Unfortunately for me too much bass. Bassheads should consider this nice peace of earphones.




I feel it's fun rather than extreme bass.


----------



## demo-to

snip3r77 said:


> I feel it's fun rather than extreme bass.



Yes, maybe you can call it like this. I am a fan of more balanced or maybe mids elevated adjustment. So sort of sensitive to any different tuning.


----------



## Lurk650

laughmoredaily said:


> What are the best affordable daily use IEM's?
> 
> So far I've found from other users opinions: KZ ZS3, and Rock Zircon.




There is no best, only top contenders and what's affordable for one may be expensive for another. 

We need price brackets, sound sig preferences and if around the ear or wearing down is a preference.


----------



## c0rp1

antz123 said:


> Any Aliexpress steal on their anniversary  ? do share links


 
 Would like that as well


----------



## anticute

yoshi948 said:


> MEMT X5 or maybe HLSX 808. You can narrow it down from there.


 
 IMO, the X5 isn't "a little bit more bass" than the XE800. Sound signatures are pretty different.. XE800 is a _lot _brighter, cleaner, and comes nowhere near the bass levels of the X5 IMO. To me, the bass is overdone on the X5, and it makes them sound kind of veiled..


----------



## B9Scrambler

anticute said:


> IMO, the X5 isn't "a little bit more bass" than the XE800. Sound signatures are pretty different.. XE800 is a _lot _brighter, cleaner, and comes nowhere near the bass levels of the X5 IMO. To me*, the bass is overdone on the X5, and it makes them sound kind of veiled.. *


 
  
 I have to agree, HOWEVER, as was advised by the gentleman I borrowed a set from the X5 is tip sensitive and picky when it comes to insertion depth and placement. I have been able to get a wide variety to sounds out of them with a number of different tips. That said, the only ones that fit comfortably and sounded the most "complete" to me were those that showed off the X5's bass cannon nature; Piston 2 triple flange and UE600 medium single flange silicones.


----------



## HiFiChris

Has any of you guys or gals heard the Xiaomi Mi Smart Network Speaker?



 I think it is a really good sounding stationary speaker in the sub $100 range and comes with some very neat and smart features. Even though the manual and package as well as voice output are in Chinese, the app is in English (at least the Android app; don't know about the one for iOS) and someone who is at least slightly interested in technology should be able to figure out all features as well as how everything works within less than one or two hours at max.
 It is not a neutral sounding speaker but has got a decent amount of bass and warmth/fullness (even when using the 5-band EQ that is built into the Mi Speaker app and is stored on the speaker and is active for every wireless and wired connection/input), but it sounds controlled, can handle really high volumes very well without distortion and has only very little body vibration/resonance - even when playing loud.

 I guess the Bose Wave Radio was the role model the Xiaomi people had in mind when designing and tuning the Mi speaker, but fortunately the Mi is quite a bit cheaper, its bass can be lowered with the EQ that is built into the app, and last but not least it also sounds better than the Wave Radio.

 Besides that it cannot be tuned completely neutral in the bass and will always have some emphasis in the lows, its only flaw right now is that the Mi app only has Chinese playlists and radio stations/streaming services integrated right now, wherefore Spotify/Tidal and TuneIn playlists and stations cannot be stored directly on the speaker, wherefore they cannot be used without controlling them from a smartphone/tablet PC, unlike the GGMM E5 where radio stations and Spotify/Tidal playlists can be stored directly on the speaker and accessed without a smartphone/tablet.
 But then again, the Mi seems to be able to store an unlimited number of playlists and stations (and even allows for custom playlists from the internal memory or from a USB stick) whereas the E5 only has 5 presets.
  
  
 I have reviewed the Mi Smart Network Speaker, however in German and won't publish an English version of my review, but I have a Google translate widget on my blog/audio review site that allows the text to be translated into any language in real time by the Google engine.

 If anyone wants to read it, here's the link: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/03/xiaomi-mi-smart-network-speaker-review.html


----------



## anticute

b9scrambler said:


> I have to agree, HOWEVER, as was advised by the gentleman I borrowed a set from the X5 is tip sensitive and picky when it comes to insertion depth and placement. I have been able to get a wide variety to sounds out of them with a number of different tips. That said, the only ones that fit comfortably and sounded the most "complete" to me were those that showed off the X5's bass cannon nature; Piston 2 triple flange and UE600 medium single flange silicones.


 
 Yeah, I did some rolling, and the ones with the best fit and seal indeed made them into bass cannons. Not saying they're bad, just not my cup of tea. I can get why they have their fans, especially for the price, but they aren't exactly analytical..


----------



## Milck

lurk650 said:


> There is no best, only top contenders and what's affordable for one may be expensive for another.
> 
> We need price brackets, sound sig preferences and if around the ear or wearing down is a preference.


 

 What about sub-$35? Wearing is not really a priority. In regards to sound, it's my first non-stock headphones, so I'm not that sure. Possibly something neutral to hear the music as it was composed


----------



## B9Scrambler

anticute said:


> Yeah, I did some rolling, and the ones with the best fit and seal indeed made them into bass cannons. Not saying they're bad, just not my cup of tea. I can get why they have their fans, especially for the price, but they aren't exactly analytical..


 
  
 Sounds like we're in the same boat then, lol.


----------



## loomisjohnson

anticute said:


> Yeah, I did some rolling, and the ones with the best fit and seal indeed made them into bass cannons. Not saying they're bad, just not my cup of tea. I can get why they have their fans, especially for the price, but they aren't exactly analytical..


 
 +1. the x5 are very tip/seal dependent--with the stock double flanges the low end is enhanced but not overdone, while with something like large spinfits they're basshead beasts. thus far, i'm putting them in the good-but-not-godhead camp--they have nice, rich midrange which presents vocals clearly + good instrumental separation, albeit on a somewhat narrow stage. high end is also clear, but not hyper-detailed or extended, and drums and guitars sound a bit artificial. overall these have more energy than peers like the urbanfun or the vivo, but the latter are more refined/resolving


----------



## Alex3221

themindfreak said:


> I think the few mentioned in this thread were, IM50, Hifiman Re0/00, Re400, and Advaned Sound M4




I will skip hifiman IEMs due its short durability, I' will check IM50 and M4 for sure, specially the M4.
Thak you! 



vidal said:


> All of those would be above the $30 mark.
> 
> @Alex3221
> I think you'll be hard pressed to 'upgrade' the Vivo XE800 for under $30 as originally they were retailing around the $80. I can suggest some alternatives though, these aren't exact matches in terms of sound signature: -
> ...




I'll read it! If I have a question Can I send you a PM? 



rvtrav said:


> @Alex3221
> a few days ago I compared the UiiSii Hi-905 to the Vivo XE800 and Havi B3 Pro.  I personally really like the Hi-905 and consider it a step up from the XE800 in sound and build quality.  Just be aware getting a proper fit is very important, after some tip rolling and experimenting I was able to achieve this however other members were not able to get a good fit. They are $24.83 at the UiiSii Offical Store during the Aliexpress anniversary sale.




That's the IEM and post I was looking for... and under $30
Thank you! 



vidal said:


> I would argue that the Hi-905 is totally the wrong IEM to be recommending as it's bass is well short of the XE800 and Alex is looking for more bass not less.




I want an IEM similar to xe800 and more bass is not a must, but less... I don't know. Thank you for the info! 



loomisjohnson said:


> urbanfun hifi




I belived urbanfun was a warm earphone, I will check it 



yoshi948 said:


> MEMT X5 or maybe HLSX 808. You can narrow it down from there.



I really don't like a v-shaped or warm sound signature so... I think I'll skip these ones.
Thank you!


----------



## crabdog

alex3221 said:


> I will skip hifiman IEMs due its short durability, I' will check IM50 and M4 for sure, specially the M4.
> Thak you!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I wouldn't consider either the X5 or HLSX 808 as warm though you could say they're v-shaped. Both are a little thin in the midrange. The 808 has amazing resolution and detail but vocals are recessed.


----------



## Vidal

alex3221 said:


> I'll read it! If I have a question Can I send you a PM?


 
  
 Yes, not problem


----------



## trumpethead

dbaldock9 said:


> That would be nice, but if you consider the volume taken up by a connector, there's no way that the X5 could remain so small, and have a removable cable.




I get that, but after my recent experience with my X5 shorting out at the mic connector at the very least I would prefer without a mic..Love the sound and took a risk on buying another at a discounted price via the seller only after opening a dispute. When all is said and done I will have spent 40 bucks on 3 pairs cuz my first pair was stolen by the post office...boy I must really like these..


----------



## DBaldock9

trumpethead said:


> I get that, but after my recent experience with my X5 shorting out at the mic connector at the very least I would prefer without a mic..Love the sound and took a risk on buying another at a discounted price via the seller only after opening a dispute. When all is said and done I will have spent 40 bucks on 3 pairs cuz my first pair was stolen by the post office...boy I must really like these..


 
  
 Did first pair go missing due to the Post Office in China, or in your country?  (The first Shanling M1 DAP that I ordered, went missing in China.  Beteran HiFi Audio Store actually detected the problem, and contacted me to arrange shipping a replacement.  The case that was ordered along with the DAP, arrived on-time.)
  
 Once you get a working set of X5, you'll have an opportunity to open & attempt a cable replacement of the current set.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Surprisingly good, fully wireless earphones; SoundPEATS Q16.
  
  
          ​  ​ Review​


----------



## Yoshi948

crabdog said:


> I wouldn't consider either the X5 or HLSX 808 as warm though you could say they're v-shaped. Both are a little thin in the midrange. The 808 has amazing resolution and detail but vocals are recessed.


Which would you say is better?


----------



## groucho69

b9scrambler said:


> Surprisingly good, fully wireless earphones; SoundPEATS Q16.
> 
> 
> ​  ​ Review​


 
 Are you goosing these?


----------



## B9Scrambler

groucho69 said:


> Are you goosing these?


 
  
 Yeah man! I gave them the "B9 Goose of Approval".
  

*            Goose Approved*


----------



## trumpethead

dbaldock9 said:


> Did first pair go missing due to the Post Office in China, or in your country?  (The first Shanling M1 DAP that I ordered, went missing in China.  Beteran HiFi Audio Store actually detected the problem, and contacted me to arrange shipping a replacement.  The case that was ordered along with the DAP, arrived on-time.)
> 
> Once you get a working set of X5, you'll have an opportunity to open & attempt a cable replacement of the current set.  :bigsmile_face:




It was here in the US they went missing. They left a note in my mailbox that they attempted delivery which was a lie cuz I was home all day then when I went to PO to pick up they claimed it was delivered and signed for by my neighbor later that day...more lies...On the new one that came with the short the seller at first asked me to send it back but it would cost more than the earphones...after telling him that he ignored me and my msgs for three days do I filled a dispute...definitely not dealing with him/her anymore, in my book the ban is justified....Will attempt to repair shorted ones somehow..On a good note though loving my Hm7 that Clear suggested.


----------



## snip3r77

alex3221 said:


> I will skip hifiman IEMs due its short durability, I' will check IM50 and M4 for sure, specially the M4.
> Thak you!
> I'll read it! If I have a question Can I send you a PM?
> That's the IEM and post I was looking for... and under $30
> ...




You can try Xiaomi pro hd 2+1 . Epic Wide sound stage , very clear highs


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Do you have the cheaper Zircon cousin ROCK Mula IEMs? After ordering 15 pairs of Chifi ear buds, I'd rather listen to these (most of the time)!
  
 Maybe I'm not an earbud guy after all.  $200.00 later...
  
 PS: They'll be as cheap as $6.93 U.S. on Aliexpress's 7th Anniversary.


----------



## Pastapipo

anticute said:


> IMO, the X5 isn't "a little bit more bass" than the XE800. Sound signatures are pretty different.. XE800 is a _lot_ brighter, cleaner, and comes nowhere near the bass levels of the X5 IMO. To me, the bass is overdone on the X5, and it makes them sound kind of veiled..




I agree that the XE800 is a different beast. They are bright and highly detailed. Not something the average joe liked. The memt x5 are imho excellent consumer iems. But they are indeed quite tip depended. I'm using the XE800 tips on the x5 and getting excellent results. Give it a try  



yoshi948 said:


> Which would you say is better?




Personally I didn't like the hlsx 808s at all. I find the memt x5 leagues ahead of the 808s. However opinions about the 808s are mixed.


----------



## crabdog

yoshi948 said:


> Which would you say is better?


 
 808 is technically superior and really good for certain types of music while the X5 is smaller and more comfortable to wear. The X5 is also a lot cheaper


----------



## Yoshi948

snip3r77 said:


> You can try Xiaomi pro hd 2+1 . Epic Wide sound stage , very clear highs


Is it better than the MEMT X5 or HLSX 808?


----------



## Yoshi948

crabdog said:


> 808 is technically superior and really good for certain types of music while the X5 is smaller and more comfortable to wear. The X5 is also a lot cheaper


Cool then!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Anyone know why some IEM's sound better on different players? My Rock Mula's sound "high end" on Benjie S5 but crappy on my Colorfly C3. 
  
 I can tell the C3 has better sound quality, but it seems like it's going to be a pain finding headphones that work for it.


----------



## crabdog

laughmoredaily said:


> Anyone know why some IEM's sound better on different players? My Rock Mula's sound "high end" on Benjie S5 but crappy on my Colorfly C3.
> 
> I can tell the C3 has better sound quality, but it seems like it's going to be a pain finding headphones that work for it.



It's called synergy and can be determined by many factors such as impedance, sensitivity,power output, sound signature etc. Some iems just sound better with different sources


----------



## snip3r77

yoshi948 said:


> Is it better than the MEMT X5 or HLSX 808?




You like neutral right haha


----------



## Lurk650

milck said:


> What about sub-$35? Wearing is not really a priority. In regards to sound, it's my first non-stock headphones, so I'm not that sure. Possibly something neutral to hear the music as it was composed




Won't find anything neutral that range, besides neutral can be boring. You want something more balanced, HLSX 808/Bette 10mm would be a solid choice or the Zero Audio Tenore was my first real earphone and is still around $40. Unfortunately I have heard many new or balanced sounding gear that cheap. 

Just wondering, what is your source? Source plays a big part.


----------



## s4tch

milck said:


> What about sub-$35? Wearing is not really a priority. In regards to sound, it's my first non-stock headphones, so I'm not that sure. Possibly something neutral to hear the music as it was composed




fostex te02n is pretty neutral, considering its price, it's a no-brainer. my only concern is the lack of sub-bass, you won't hear anything below 40hz practically.


----------



## Vidal

Just got the UiiSii GT550 in yesterday, I've added my first thoughts on how they sound on to my reviews. I'll spend some more time listening before completing the review.
  
 More UiiSii on the way - Hi-705 and C200


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

crabdog said:


> It's called synergy and can be determined by many factors such as impedance, sensitivity,power output, sound signature etc. Some iems just sound better with different sources


 
 That's kind of what I thought. The Mula's aren't known for being the best either, maybe another reason... I'll keep looking the right phones instead of buying them all first and learning later, they're no good. Thanks for the note.


----------



## paomde

i need help deciding.. 

to those who own both k3 pro and kinera bd005, is it really that much of an upgrade? currently listening to a lot of depeche mode, system of a down, milky chance, and disturbed from my benjie x1.


----------



## c0rp1

What happened to the cheap K3 Pro listings in ali? Can't find them any more ...


----------



## alvinlim2010

c0rp1 said:


> What happened to the cheap K3 Pro listings in ali? Can't find them any more ...



Yes! Notably I carted one from AK and it just told me it's unavailable.. The rest of the other listings are at least $120 and up


----------



## tarhana

c0rp1 said:


> What happened to the cheap K3 Pro listings in ali? Can't find them any more ...




aliexpress sellers do that all the time. hype the price than delete listing. they did the same thing at the last sale. oriolus mk2 was listed for 700 usd then listing deleted.


----------



## vegetaleb

Any APTX HD Chinese iem?
 Also do anyone found a real deal on the xiaomi hybrid pro 2+1 with aliexpress?


----------



## antz123

@tarhana
  
 its not aliexpress only, its actually done for pieces that will come back again. Imagine if a good is sold out, only option left is to delete the listing, if you do that, the seller has to refill a LOAD of data when stuff is available again.
  
 So most sellers put sucha high price that you would never buy from them, and then when they get stock back they normalize the prices.


----------



## Vishal

Folks I have found a store on aliexpress that has lot of products, even much more than the one's we used to buy stuff. 
Here is the link :
https://m.de.aliexpress.com/store/storeHome.htm?sellerAdminSeq=221023488#/

However I haven't made any purchase so no idea how is the Seller but from general enquiries for items he seems to be a nice guy. Well let's see. If I purchase anything will let you know my experience. 

Happy listening. 
Vishal Kumar.


----------



## VinceHill24

I'm just curiously asking. The **** 6in1 seems to be out for quite some time ago, nobody has it yet ? It seems like nobody is talking about **** anymore. Would like some impressions on it here if possible coz Taobao reviews are kinda mixed and i don't see it getting that much reception.


----------



## c0rp1

Well, no K3 Pro for me then


----------



## jasparis

c0rp1 said:


> Well, no K3 Pro for me then




That's a bit of a shame. I'm in the same boat


----------



## Yoshi948

snip3r77 said:


> You like neutral right haha


Crisp v shaped sound signature.


----------



## Holypal

vincehill24 said:


> I'm just curiously asking. The **** 6in1 seems to be out for quite some time ago, nobody has it yet ? It seems like nobody is talking about **** anymore. Would like some impressions on it here if possible coz Taobao reviews are kinda mixed and i don't see it getting that much reception.




The usual ali retailers don't have it. I saw some stores have, but much overpriced than Taobao. I guess some conflict between the retailers and **** company. 

Due to the mixed reviews on Taobao, I don't want to buy it with overprice. I remember someone here bought it, but didn't see the impression.


----------



## skajohyros

vegetaleb said:


> Any APTX HD Chinese iem?
> Also do anyone found a real deal on the xiaomi hybrid pro 2+1 with aliexpress?




http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_566702.html?wid=21
Not all but a good price.


----------



## chaturanga

antz123 said:


> @tarhana
> 
> 
> its not aliexpress only, its actually done for pieces that will come back again. Imagine if a good is sold out, only option left is to delete the listing, if you do that, the seller has to refill a LOAD of data when stuff is available again.
> ...




But the discounted prices were not available. It was for 7th Annivarsary listing. We were not able to use the discount yet. It's not possible to say stocks are sold out.


----------



## SpiderNhan

LA A4 is $174.99 on Massdrop now.
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lz-a4-iem


----------



## slowpickr

c0rp1 said:


> Well, no K3 Pro for me then


 
  
 This sux!


----------



## antz123

@chaturanga
 its same story, they dont want it on discounted rates , so prices are jacked up


----------



## Saoshyant

c0rp1 said:


> Well, no K3 Pro for me then


 
  
 Well, just saved me some money.
  
 On a different note, curious for those that have listened to the favorites like the A4, K3 Pro, SW III, etc if any of you have also listened to Fidue A83.


----------



## antz123

@Vishal
 good find,  anyone bought from this seller?  he does have interesting cables n gear
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1213684?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.lYmCwD


----------



## antz123

This guy has K3 PRo on sale and better than decent rating for the store
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-MaGaosi-K3-In-Ear-Earphone-2-BA-Hybrid-with-Dynamic-3-Units-HIFI-Earphone-Earbud/32778250940.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.11.hUOS5r&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_5010011_10065_10068_433_434_10136_10137_10138_10060_9999_10062_10141_10056_126_10055_10054_10059_201_10531_10099_10530_10103_10102_10096_10052_10144_10053_10050_10107_10142_10051_10106_10143_10526_10529_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10037_10078_10079_10077_10073_10070_10122_10123_10124-10531_9999_10077,searchweb201603_5,afswitch_1,ppcSwitch_3,single_sort_0_price_asc&btsid=33670e1c-1d4a-4d20-a144-5a71fdd02243&algo_expid=22a8e9cd-0e32-49df-8f7d-0c053aa26d3d-1&algo_pvid=22a8e9cd-0e32-49df-8f7d-0c053aa26d3d


----------



## groucho69

antz123 said:


> This guy has K3 PRo on sale and better than decent rating for the store
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-MaGaosi-K3-In-Ear-Earphone-2-BA-Hybrid-with-Dynamic-3-Units-HIFI-Earphone-Earbud/32778250940.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.11.hUOS5r&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_5010011_10065_10068_433_434_10136_10137_10138_10060_9999_10062_10141_10056_126_10055_10054_10059_201_10531_10099_10530_10103_10102_10096_10052_10144_10053_10050_10107_10142_10051_10106_10143_10526_10529_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10037_10078_10079_10077_10073_10070_10122_10123_10124-10531_9999_10077,searchweb201603_5,afswitch_1,ppcSwitch_3,single_sort_0_price_asc&btsid=33670e1c-1d4a-4d20-a144-5a71fdd02243&algo_expid=22a8e9cd-0e32-49df-8f7d-0c053aa26d3d-1&algo_pvid=22a8e9cd-0e32-49df-8f7d-0c053aa26d3d


 
 I've looked in that store but not ordered. It does seem to have good ratings.


----------



## VinceHill24

holypal said:


> The usual ali retailers don't have it. I saw some stores have, but much overpriced than Taobao. I guess some conflict between the retailers and **** company.
> 
> Due to the mixed reviews on Taobao, I don't want to buy it with overprice. I remember someone here bought it, but didn't see the impression.


Ya i noticed the price from Aliexpress sellers are ridiculously high as compared to Taobao price. Technically it seems promising though reviews have been mixed. 

Maybe if i can no longer hold my desire i will get 1 from Taobao and see since i've already got a K3 Pro and waiting for KZ ZSR's gonna take like forever. Any else triple drivers that may worth a look of course at a low budget say around 100$ ?


----------



## chompchomps

antz123 said:


> This guy has K3 PRo on sale and better than decent rating for the store
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-MaGaosi-K3-In-Ear-Earphone-2-BA-Hybrid-with-Dynamic-3-Units-HIFI-Earphone-Earbud/32778250940.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.11.hUOS5r&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_5010011_10065_10068_433_434_10136_10137_10138_10060_9999_10062_10141_10056_126_10055_10054_10059_201_10531_10099_10530_10103_10102_10096_10052_10144_10053_10050_10107_10142_10051_10106_10143_10526_10529_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10037_10078_10079_10077_10073_10070_10122_10123_10124-10531_9999_10077,searchweb201603_5,afswitch_1,ppcSwitch_3,single_sort_0_price_asc&btsid=33670e1c-1d4a-4d20-a144-5a71fdd02243&algo_expid=22a8e9cd-0e32-49df-8f7d-0c053aa26d3d-1&algo_pvid=22a8e9cd-0e32-49df-8f7d-0c053aa26d3d


 
  
 Awhile back a few of us had bad experiences with HCK store. Just a heads-up and just be cautious


----------



## Lurk650

K3 under a diff brand, $120 but same day prime shipping https://www.amazon.com/AUDBOS-K3-Earphones-Balanced-Armatures/dp/B06XD4477X


----------



## TwinACStacks

chompchomps said:


> Awhile back a few of us had bad experiences with HCK store. Just a heads-up and just be cautious


 
 +1. it seemed like after he became the main Ali seller on Head Fi,  His service and willingness to refund / replace Tanked.
  









 TWIN


----------



## Holypal

vincehill24 said:


> Ya i noticed the price from Aliexpress sellers are ridiculously high as compared to Taobao price. Technically it seems promising though reviews have been mixed.
> 
> Maybe if i can no longer hold my desire i will get 1 from Taobao and see since i've already got a K3 Pro and waiting for KZ ZSR's gonna take like forever. Any else triple drivers that may worth a look of course at a low budget say around 100$ ?




K3 probably the only champion in this league.


----------



## TwinACStacks

holypal said:


> K3 probably the only champion in this league.


 
 Absolutely. But there are 2 others (and probably more) in this same league: Musicmaker TK12 and It's more refined older Brother TK13. They are BOTH at the same level as the K3 Pro but not quite as comfortable in ear fit.
  
 I LOVE the TK12. It is simply MASSIVE and a very Fun listen.
  








 TWIN


----------



## VinceHill24

holypal said:


> K3 probably the only champion in this league.


Agree with this. At least they're the best i have now after the unnamed D2, 1More triple driver & Magaosi K1. Was hoping to get a LZ A4 but the idea of extending my budget by another 100$ just doesn't seem appealing.


----------



## B9Scrambler

lurk650 said:


> K3 under a diff brand, $120 but same day prime shipping https://www.amazon.com/AUDBOS-K3-Earphones-Balanced-Armatures/dp/B06XD4477X


 
  
 Yup. Here's my craptacular unboxing video of it so anyone who's interested can see what they'll get;


----------



## chompchomps

vincehill24 said:


> Agree with this. At least they're the best i have now after the unnamed D2, 1More triple driver & Magaosi K1. Was hoping to get a LZ A4 but the idea of extending my budget by another 100$ just doesn't seem appealing.


 
  
 the LZ A4 might not be as comfortable as the K3's too. should save the cash for some other use


----------



## eteina

vincehill24 said:


> Ya i noticed the price from Aliexpress sellers are ridiculously high as compared to Taobao price. Technically it seems promising though reviews have been mixed.
> 
> Maybe if i can no longer hold my desire i will get 1 from Taobao and see since i've already got a K3 Pro and waiting for KZ ZSR's gonna take like forever. Any else triple drivers that may worth a look of course at a low budget say around 100$ ?


 
 Do you know if the ZSR is still a rumor or a certain upcoming model?


----------



## VinceHill24

chompchomps said:


> the LZ A4 might not be as comfortable as the K3's too. should save the cash for some other use


Yes the K3 is even much more confortable than previous K1 and they're lightweight as well. The only thing i dislike is its cable memory wire whereby i ended up removing that memory coating part, it's quite stiff but just a small matter anyway coz mostly i'll use aftermarket cables. The A4 form factor does not appeal to me as well and the many tuning options just looked like a cool feature at 1st but in the end i'm gonna end up using just 1 of the combination just like how i ended up with my Trinity Vyrus.


----------



## VinceHill24

eteina said:


> Do you know if the ZSR is still a rumor or a certain upcoming model?


 Last i chat with them on their QQ, probably like a month ago they told me that when they released that picture of the ZSR box they just had the prototype done and they're in the midst of fine-tuning and production which according to them will be another 1 to 2 more months. I've had experience of such with Trinity so i believe it will come eventually, just maybe not so soon so don't expect it will really come out by these few months. That's also on of the reason that pushed me into buying the K3 Pro.


----------



## eteina

vincehill24 said:


> Last i chat with them on their QQ, probably like a month ago they told me that when they released that picture of the ZSR box they just had the prototype done and they're in the midst of fine-tuning and production which according to them will be another 1 to 2 more months. I've had experience of such with Trinity so i believe it will come eventually, just maybe not so soon so don't expect it will really come out by these few months. That's also on of the reason that pushed me into buying the K3 Pro.


 
 Oh, thanks for the info!.... will try to keep an eye on news regarding the ZSR


----------



## Vishal

antz123 said:


> @Vishal
> 
> good find,  anyone bought from this seller?  he does have interesting cables n gear
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1213684?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.lYmCwD




Yeah this store seems to have everything one can look for. 
I am planning to buy something and see how the customer satisfaction is.. 
If anybody did please post seller feedback. 

Happy listening. 
Vishal Kumar.


----------



## eteina

antz123 said:


> @Vishal
> good find,  anyone bought from this seller?  he does have interesting cables n gear
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1213684?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.lYmCwD


 
 First time I see this selle.  I wonder how Aliexpress's search engine works I find it pretty fatiguing to find many products or sellers on aliexpress that actually exist but search results do not show them


----------



## SMRDcompany

twinacstacks said:


> Absolutely. But there are 2 others (and probably more) in this same league: Musicmaker TK12 and It's more refined older Brother TK13. They are BOTH at the same level as the K3 Pro but not quite as comfortable in ear fit.
> 
> I LOVE the TK12. It is simply MASSIVE and a very Fun listen.
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Twin, can you help me out with choosing between the TK12 and TK13? I hear the TK13 has more forward mids but I'm not a stickler for ultimate precision or neutrality; I like a V-shape and search for great bass and soundstage. I haven't heard chinese IEMs before but the level of bass and soundstage I'm looking for is at least something like the RHA MA750 or Sennheiser In-Ear Momentums, so not quite basshead but really deep and really present, with a good amount of treble to not make it too dark. Is the amount of bass on chinese hybrids higher in general than I guess western IEM brands as a whole, seeing as they're more consumer rather than "audiophile" centered? I'm really torn between TK12, TK13 and now K3 although I feel K3 might be a bit too analytic and balanced for my taste. Is the TK12 a pure bass cannon though? I definitely don't want to just drown in the bass, but I love a somewhat thicker note presentation. I'd go for the TK13 straight away but seeing people describe them as having forward mids is my trigger, since I really don't want a Hifiman-esque presentation...


----------



## antz123

@Vishal
  
 what are you planning ? Balanced cables?
  
  
@eteina
  
 Totally, I have written balanced cables and gone through hundreds of pages n not seen this seller. If you want to see worst search EVER - try Rakuten of Japan , their global page is horror movie stuff


----------



## eteina

antz123 said:


> @Vishal
> 
> what are you planning ? Balanced cables?
> 
> ...


 
 Looool that Rakuten search results are epic, did a Sony MDR-XB50AP search and I got this.... from Remote control for Sony LCD to Carl Zeiss 12mm 2.8 and a hand made leather strap.....


----------



## chompchomps

smrdcompany said:


> Hey Twin, can you help me out with choosing between the TK12 and TK13? I hear the TK13 has more forward mids but I'm not a stickler for ultimate precision or neutrality; I like a V-shape and search for great bass and soundstage. I haven't heard chinese IEMs before but the level of bass and soundstage I'm looking for is at least something like the RHA MA750 or Sennheiser In-Ear Momentums, so not quite basshead but really deep and really present, with a good amount of treble to not make it too dark. Is the amount of bass on chinese hybrids higher in general than I guess western IEM brands as a whole, seeing as they're more consumer rather than "audiophile" centered? I'm really torn between TK12, TK13 and now K3 although I feel K3 might be a bit too analytic and balanced for my taste. Is the TK12 a pure bass cannon though? I definitely don't want to just drown in the bass, but I love a somewhat thicker note presentation. I'd go for the TK13 straight away but seeing people describe them as having forward mids is my trigger, since I really don't want a Hifiman-esque presentation...




The k3s are def not analytical. I would say the amount of bass is pretty decent and soundstage is wide.i was considering the tk series myself but they are much heavier and less comfy than the k3 i would assume. The k3s power my edm songs just fine without too much bass. 

the k3 pros also have a nozzle that gives you extra bass so ive read. Correct me if im wrong guys


----------



## Alex3221

snip3r77 said:


> You can try Xiaomi pro hd 2+1 . Epic Wide sound stage , very clear highs




I think Xiaomi earphones are very under rated in this thread since the hybrid, maybe I'll give it a try and Uiisii 905 too.


----------



## jasparis

The Rose 3d-7s have a bit off in the sale. Approx £90 from one seller. (Nicehck). Are they still rated for the money?


----------



## TwinACStacks

smrdcompany said:


> Hey Twin, can you help me out with choosing between the TK12 and TK13? I hear the TK13 has more forward mids but I'm not a stickler for ultimate precision or neutrality; I like a V-shape and search for great bass and soundstage. I haven't heard chinese IEMs before but the level of bass and soundstage I'm looking for is at least something like the RHA MA750 or Sennheiser In-Ear Momentums, so not quite basshead but really deep and really present, with a good amount of treble to not make it too dark. Is the amount of bass on chinese hybrids higher in general than I guess western IEM brands as a whole, seeing as they're more consumer rather than "audiophile" centered? I'm really torn between TK12, TK13 and now K3 although I feel K3 might be a bit too analytic and balanced for my taste. Is the TK12 a pure bass cannon though? I definitely don't want to just drown in the bass, but I love a somewhat thicker note presentation. I'd go for the TK13 straight away but seeing people describe them as having forward mids is my trigger, since I really don't want a Hifiman-esque presentation...




TK 12. Hands down.

 TWIN


----------



## SMRDcompany

Woah, well....that kind of throws a wrench into my plans  Thanks for the recommendation my dude. One last thing though - I love to wear IEMs while walking around, how is the isolation on these models? Stock tips any good?


----------



## chaturanga

lurk650 said:


> K3 under a diff brand, $120 but same day prime shipping https://www.amazon.com/AUDBOS-K3-Earphones-Balanced-Armatures/dp/B06XD4477X




But it seems K3, not pro.


----------



## peter123

chompchomps said:


> the LZ A4 might not be as comfortable as the K3's too. should save the cash for some other use




I'm surprised you find the uncomfortable, haven't seen many people doing so. Do you wear them over the ears or straight down?


----------



## antz123

@eteina
  
 best part is read description , English there is hillarious


----------



## Lurk650

twinacstacks said:


> Absolutely. But there are 2 others (and probably more) in this same league: Musicmaker TK12 and It's more refined older Brother TK13. They are BOTH at the same level as the K3 Pro but not quite as comfortable in ear fit.
> 
> I LOVE the TK12. It is simply MASSIVE and a very Fun listen.
> 
> TWIN




Yeah I listened to my 12 the other night, more bass but it's not over the top, and the K3 has more clarity, wider stage and better imaging but the 12 is no slouch. I still love the 12 for what it is, I prefer the 12s design more too esp in the Red


----------



## SMRDcompany

lurk650 said:


> Yeah I listened to my 12 the other night, more bass but it's not over the top, and the K3 has more clarity, wider stage and better imaging but the 12 is no slouch. I still love the 12 for what it is, I prefer the 12s design more too esp in the Red




Damn, I think the TK12 looks awful, esepecially in the red, haha  different tastes, I suppose.

Do you have both TK12/13 and K3? How are their isolation? I'm close to getting TK12 but I listen a lot in traffic so I gotta have a good amount


----------



## vapman

smrdcompany said:


> Damn, I think the TK12 looks awful, esepecially in the red, haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It sounds worse than it looks.
  
 Anyone who still listens to it might need to have their ears and sense of value checked by the Sony XB50AP i humbly think.


----------



## demo-to

I have a request asking for double check. 
Since waiting for new IEM couple of weeks ago I use my stock IEM Sony MH 750 with my Z3Compact which I never did before. This combo sounds close to perfect for me. I know the MH 750 were designed for the Xperia so no wondering why they sound good in this combo. 
But I am interested in if they work that well also with other dedicated sources which I do not own.
Does anyone here own the Sony MH 750 and can share his her impressions with me (PM also possible)? Thx


----------



## Inszy

eaglearrow said:


> Ordered these from Ali. Will let you guys know the impression once i recieve it. A $7 dual driver with detachable cable and such gorgeous looks. If they sound half as good as they look, i'd be a happy man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very bad sound, stock eartips you can throw away, but shells are comfy.
 So I gonna try to switch drivers with other earphones (maybe with Havi B3).


----------



## SMRDcompany

vapman said:


> It sounds worse than it looks.
> 
> Anyone who still listens to it might need to have their ears and sense of value checked by the Sony XB50AP i humbly think.




Hm, that's interesting, honestly the first time I heard someone say they are bad. Anything else you'd recommend at this price range, with a sound signature similar to what people describe the TK12 as? I'm a complete novice in the world of chinese hybrids so any recommendations are a god sent


----------



## Yoshi948

alex3221 said:


> I think Xiaomi earphones are very under rated in this thread since the hybrid, maybe I'll give it a try and Uiisii 905 too.


Look forward for a comparison between the two.


----------



## Skullophile

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fanmusic-ZY-HiFi-Upgrade-Cable-ZY-050-Balance-Plug-Cable-For-Shure-SE215-SE315-SE425-SE535/32796777876.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.277.3680EF
  
 This balanced TRRS MMCX cable looks promising. I have another ZY cable and it's low on the microphonics and sounds excellent.


----------



## Lurk650

smrdcompany said:


> Damn, I think the TK12 looks awful, esepecially in the red, haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I bought the 12, sold it to upgrade to the 13, then sent the 13 to the guy I sold it to and told him to ship me whichever one he didn't want. I got the 12 back which is what I wanted lol. They have one of the better isolations. Man, now I kinda wish I had the TK12S just to put balanced cables on it and see how it sounds


----------



## Lurk650

vapman said:


> It sounds worse than it looks.
> 
> Anyone who still listens to it might need to have their ears and sense of value checked by the Sony XB50AP i humbly think.


 
 LOL....ok...judging by the dedicated thread on those Sony's, your tastes are a certain kind of special


----------



## Vishal

Can anyone recommend what to go for xduoo x10 or aune m1s..? 
Mostly going to use this with iems..


----------



## Vidal

Positive impressions of the UiiSii Hi705 so far, I am sure I read on here they weren't very good so bit of a surprise really


----------



## Vidal

antz123 said:


> @tarhana
> 
> 
> its not aliexpress only, its actually done for pieces that will come back again. Imagine if a good is sold out, only option left is to delete the listing, if you do that, the seller has to refill a LOAD of data when stuff is available again.
> ...




It's more to do with the search engine rankings than the data. Certainly with eBay you can relist any previously sold item without re-entering​ all the fields.


----------



## peter123

vishal said:


> Can anyone recommend what to go for xduoo x10 or aune m1s..?
> Mostly going to use this with iems..




I've got no experience with the X10 but the M1s is great for IEM's since its low gain is very low giving you the opportunity to play with a wider volume spectrum and it does also have very little (actually I don't hear any) background hiss. I'm so more confident for future fw updates from Aune vs Xduoo. It does also have a very nice balanced output.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> LOL....ok...judging by the dedicated thread on those Sony's, your tastes are a certain kind of special


 





 Obviously one of us has a  *Serious* hearing deficiency or very many of us are wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The TK12 couldn't by any stretch of the imagination be called 'Awful". It might not be a Purist's cup of tea. Now if you guys will excuse me I have to get back to these wonderbudget N40's..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Special indeed.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

vapman said:


> It sounds worse than it looks.
> 
> Anyone who still listens to it might need to have their ears and sense of value checked by the Sony XB50AP i humbly think.


 





 First I've ever heard ANYONE call the TK12 Terrible. I've had a pair of those 50AP. Unless you are a basshead those are pretty much a joke by comparison. From my personal experience you have to get into some fairly serious cash to get into a Sony model that rivals the TK12 at least well over $100.
  
  
 JMHO
  








 TWIN


----------



## groucho69

7th shopping list:
 boarseman C98
 DZAT DF-10
 ROCK ZIRCON (RAU0501)
 UiiSii HM7
 URBANFUN Hi-Fi
 VKKB K4S
 Tennmak Dulcimer
 Somic V4
 EINSEAR T2
  
 OK now tear it apart and tell me what I really want


----------



## antz123

**** 4in1 is awesome for its price(25$). do give it a shot, 
  
 got just the ear pieces and penon audio's mmcx bluetooth makes a good combo


----------



## crabdog

groucho69 said:


> 7th shopping list:
> boarseman C98
> DZAT DF-10
> ROCK ZIRCON (RAU0501)
> ...


 
 LZ A4


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> LZ A4


 
  
 The all-in-one choice!! haha


----------



## antz123

Any recommendations for Balanced MMCX cable ?  please.


----------



## VinceHill24

Wonder anyone here owns the Aune M1s DAP. Thought of upgrading my sourcegear during the 7th sales so that i can go balance on the K3 Pro but wonder how is the synergy between them. Have read good review about the Aune and i believe that's the cheapest balance DAP within my tight budget or is there still others ? Any impressions are welcomed.


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> The all-in-one choice!! haha



Even though I like my Zircon's and VJJB K-4's before I bought all those Groucho had listed and knowing my A4's I would just by the A4's. Not to mention the filter options would cover 75% of the iem's on that list


----------



## 1clearhead

superluigi said:


> Any info on prices or release dates? I'm just about to order the current MEMT x5 or vivo xe800.  Wonder if its worth the wait.


 
  
 He did not mention a specific date, but he did mention anytime, soon!
  


trumpethead said:


> How did they revamp the X5? I hope with replaceable cables..


 
  
 I thought the same thing, but instead he mentioned he might either make the nozzle a little bigger to accommodate wide-bore silicone tips, or just offer larger double-flange tips for the lack of bigger size tips that was not offered on the older packages.
  
 ....once I get word, I'll let you know.


----------



## TwoPalms

groucho69 said:


> 7th shopping list:
> boarseman C98
> DZAT DF-10
> ROCK ZIRCON (RAU0501)
> ...




Topping NX4 DAC


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> First I've ever heard ANYONE call the TK12 Terrible. I've had a pair of those 50AP. Unless you are a basshead those are pretty much a joke by comparison. From my personal experience you have to get into some fairly serious cash to get into a Sony model that rivals the TK12 at least well over $100.
> 
> 
> JMHO
> ...




I thought the TK12s were great. Only reason we parted ways was a fit issue with my problematic right ear.


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> He did not mention a specific date, but he did mention anytime, soon!
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing, but instead he mentioned he might either make the nozzle a little bigger to accommodate wide-bore silicone tips, or just offer larger double-flange tips for the lack of bigger size tips that was not offered on the older packages.
> ...


 
 That X9 though....wow all bass


----------



## Skullophile

vincehill24 said:


> Wonder anyone here owns the Aune M1s DAP. Thought of upgrading my sourcegear during the 7th sales so that i can go balance on the K3 Pro but wonder how is the synergy between them. Have read good review about the Aune and i believe that's the cheapest balance DAP within my tight budget or is there still others ? Any impressions are welcomed.


 
 I have an M1S but not a k3P. The M1s is great if you don't need extras like streaming and an EQ etc. If you just need a DAP with 2.5mm balanced out that sounds great but has no extras then this is the one.It goes well with every IEM I have so theres little doubt it will pair well with a k3. There is no hiss and the background is black af.
 The only iem it didnt pair well with was the D2, it turned it into a cold and shrill mess, guess it needed a touch of warmth from the player.
  
 There is a split second cut off at the start of each song with the M1s and apparently Aune are working on a firmware update to fix it but until that is fixed
 I wouldn't recommend it. Once it is fixed though it will be a hands down the bare bones balanced dap recommendation of 2016 - 2017.
 Check the M1s thread for updates on this new firmware relaese
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/827960/aune-m1s-impressions-discussion-thread-aunes-newest-hi-res-dap-with-ess9012km-2-5mm-balanced-out/900#post_13368802


----------



## Skullophile

antz123 said:


> Any recommendations for Balanced MMCX cable ?  please.


 
 http://penonaudio.com/FIDUE-A83-2.5-3.5mm-MMCX-Cable?search=fidue%20cable
  
 That one is kinda the go to cable, it's a solid choice.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fanmusic-ZY-HiFi-Upgrade-Cable-ZY-050-Balance-Plug-Cable-For-Shure-SE215-SE315-SE425-SE535/32796777876.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.277.3680EF
  
 This one I don't own, but | have some other Zy cables and they are very nicely made.
  
 Fiio make a cheaper one but i think it's microphonic as hell, I own the single ended version and it is so microphonic it's hard to hear the music.


----------



## 1clearhead

I'm having problems loading the pictures for the MEMT X7 and the X9, but I can give some quick listening impressions.....
  
 The MEMT X7 has an incredible sub-bass that will please many bass heads on the merits of having such detailed and clean definition on sub-bass alone. While the upper midrange and treble plays incredibly clear and somewhat with a crisp-like sound signature. They have a deep sense of depth, while providing a wide, larger than life, soundstage. These are probably going to be an incredible value for their performance.
  
 The MEMT X9 plays at a more balanced towards neutral signature, but with great clarity, even more neutral then the X5 with its double-flange default tips. They provide a quick bass response with life-like vocals and clean details to micro-details. The soundstage is excellent with very good imaging. These can easily go head-to-head with either the XE800, or the GR07's. All kidding aside!
  
  
 Finally, I can say that MEMT is going in the right direction with price and sound preference and one can only hope they keep building on a positive reputation towards quality, trust, and integrity.
  
  
  
 -Clear


----------



## antz123

@Skullophile
  
 Thank you man . would check both, n i agree with you on Fiio thus didnt look at it infact


----------



## groucho69

twopalms said:


> Topping NX4 DAC


 
 Got FiiO A1 and Walnut so I'll stick there. Cayin N3 on the way, so looking for 7 deal on earphones/iems.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

podster said:


> Even though I like my Zircon's and VJJB K-4's before I bought all those Groucho had listed and knowing my A4's I would just by the A4's. Not to mention the filter options would cover 75% of the iem's on that list


 
 I'm glad you're happy about those, but you can't compare to the Zircon for $10 and the K-4's for $20, your headphones are $200! Not everyone can afford that, or want to.


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> LZ A4


 
 Can I say SLIGHTLY more expensive than anything on my list?


----------



## peter123

antz123 said:


> Any recommendations for Balanced MMCX cable ?  please.




https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8



vincehill24 said:


> Wonder anyone here owns the Aune M1s DAP. Thought of upgrading my sourcegear during the 7th sales so that i can go balance on the K3 Pro but wonder how is the synergy between them. Have read good review about the Aune and i believe that's the cheapest balance DAP within my tight budget or is there still others ? Any impressions are welcomed.




The sq on the Aune M1s is amazing but unfortunately I've not heard the K3 so can't say anything about that specific pairing. Aune needs to adresse the cut off for a millisecond at the start of each song though but it's my understanding that they're working on it and a new fw should be out soon. Apart from that it's a very solid offering and the balanced output does indeed sound great.


----------



## vapman

twinacstacks said:


> First I've ever heard ANYONE call the TK12 Terrible. I've had a pair of those 50AP. Unless you are a basshead those are pretty much a joke by comparison. From my personal experience you have to get into some fairly serious cash to get into a Sony model that rivals the TK12 at least well over $100.
> 
> 
> JMHO
> ...


 
 TK12 is flat, unnatural, i am shocked anyone can call it engaging. Then again I consider both TK12 and TK13 as well as SW3 to be examples of horrible, horrible tuning.
  
 Apparently I am the only one who got a free review unit of the TK12 and politely gave it back saying it's better I don't write a review or it'd just be me bashing it. No I really do have a hard time understanding how the TK12 can even command $50.
  
 Yes i am a basshead and i know you know that. I also give a much higher priority to natural sound than whatever the TK12 offers. People talk about the TK12 as if it has the best bass experience since sliced bread...... nah brah.* Not even close.*
  
 The $80 xb90ex crushed the tk12 in every imaginable way, and the TK13 too. I invite you to give the xb90ex a fair shot.


----------



## crabdog

groucho69 said:


> Can I say SLIGHTLY more expensive than anything on my list?


 
 Yes but is it more than the combined total of all the IEMs you listed?


----------



## kova4a

Ok, so I've been listening more extensively to the xduoo ep1 this weekend and it gets an approval from me. Its obviously a bit more suited to bass fans, so it doesn't have the clarity of more neutral iems but it has a mature sound, the bass is thick and hard hitting, the mids have good presence and the treble is clear and smooth. Given its price, which at the aliexpress sales will be closer to 20 bucks, it is not hard to recommend. Definitely a good first attempt at iemd from xduoo.


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> Yes but is it more than the combined total of all the IEMs you listed?


 
 Probably by around x2. But I wasn't intending on purchasing them all anyway. I do like your choice and value your opinion highly but I'm not going to spend that much, maybe a top of $75 us.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

groucho69 said:


> Probably by around x2. But I wasn't intending on purchasing them all anyway. I do like your choice and value your opinion highly but I'm not going to spend that much, maybe a top of $75 us.


 
 Your headphone inventory is lacking, maybe you should buy them all!  
  

Headphone Inventory
   Samson SR850, Monk Plus


----------



## crabdog

groucho69 said:


> Probably by around x2. But I wasn't intending on purchasing them all anyway. I do like your choice and value your opinion highly but I'm not going to spend that much, maybe a top of $75 us.


 
 Okay I misunderstood. I thought you planned to get them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've only got 2 of those on your list - the Zircon and K4. I'd say pass on the Zircon unless you specifically want a little bass monster. The K4 I still have a soft spot for but the bass is a bit sloppy and slightly narrower than average nozzles make tip rolling tricky. They do come with a good selection of tips though. Have you looked into the VJJB N1 at all? I don't recall anyone on here talking about them but they've got some good praise on Ali feedback.


----------



## groucho69

laughmoredaily said:


> Your headphone inventory is lacking, maybe you should buy them all!
> 
> 
> Headphone Inventory
> Samson SR850, Monk Plus


 
 KEF M200, KZ ZST, Superlux HD 381F, HIFIMAN RE00, Yinman 150, TY Hi-Z 32, TY Hi-Z 150, AKG K142...and some I can't remember just now (KZ ATE and Massdrop Vsonic Blue Box on the way)


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> Okay I misunderstood. I thought you planned to get them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just put it on the list.


----------



## VShaft

groucho69 said:


> Probably by around x2. But I wasn't intending on purchasing them all anyway. I do like your choice and value your opinion highly but I'm not going to spend that much, maybe a top of $75 us.


 
  
 I'm going to sound like a broken record, but... under this budget limit, consider the PMV A-01 Mk. II. Read the few reviews here on the forum, all are very positive. I have them, too, and can say nothing but good stuff about them. With the current sale, they're gonna be around $50-55, which is a very nice price.


----------



## Sinocelt

AliExpress is having its anniversary sale in a couple of days. Its next big sale will be on November 11.

 Beware of "fake sales," though. Some items are truly discounted (I saw the SW III among them), but others just sell for the same price as they did a couple of weeks ago (the LZ A4 among them).
  
 The LZ A4 is back on Massdrop, by the way, but considering the addition of shipping costs (which most AliExpress sellers don't have you pay), the drop in price isn't anything to get excited about.


----------



## antz123

Balanced Cables -  Has anyone tried any of these?  (Some on sale - some are not)    -  Thanks
  
@Skullophile  (found more  )
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Yooaudio-Hand-made-Silver-Plated-Cable-8-Core-Detach-Cable-Coffee-For-SE535-SE846-MMCX-Interface/32751863449.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.0.0RUZyO&scm=1007.12908.76350.0&pvid=e5088821-6aa6-4e9b-b8bd-b358edb5f4b2&tpp=1
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-Newest-16-Core-Silver-Plated-Cable-2-5-3-5mm-Balanced-Cable-With-2-PIN/32783688589.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.0.0RUZyO&scm=1007.12908.76350.0&pvid=e5088821-6aa6-4e9b-b8bd-b358edb5f4b2&tpp=1
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pure-Silver-Cable-8-Core-Upgrade-Silver-Sterling-Cable-for-Shure-LZ-A4-A3S-SE846-UE900/32777356119.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.0.0RUZyO&scm=1007.12908.76350.0&pvid=e5088821-6aa6-4e9b-b8bd-b358edb5f4b2&tpp=1
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/****-8-Core-Single-Silver-Plated-Cable-2-5-3-5mm-Balanced-Cable-With-MMCX-Connector/32781997750.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.0.0RUZyO&scm=1007.12908.76350.0&pvid=e5088821-6aa6-4e9b-b8bd-b358edb5f4b2&tpp=1
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/****-16-Core-Pure-Silver-Plated-Cable-2-5-3-5mm-Balanced-Cable-With-MMCX-Connector/32782073662.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.0.0RUZyO&scm=1007.12908.76350.0&pvid=e5088821-6aa6-4e9b-b8bd-b358edb5f4b2&tpp=1
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-5-mm-4pin-16-Cores-MMCX-Silver-Plated-Balanced-Audiophile-Earphone-Cable-For-ONKYO-Fiio/32713139452.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.0.0RUZyO&scm=1007.12908.76350.0&pvid=e5088821-6aa6-4e9b-b8bd-b358edb5f4b2&tpp=1
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-2M-3-5mm-MMCX-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-for-Shure/1994049_32777666942.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.3KiXSp


----------



## Shinry

vidal said:


> Positive impressions of the UiiSii Hi705 so far, I am sure I read on here they weren't very good so bit of a surprise really


 
 That would have been my first impression. And still I find the mids lacking, the formfactor and build not making it certain that they will last a while.
 But, also really awesome treble and bass, the mids can be easily equalized to the liking.
  
 All in all I just think there are better choices for the 15-20$ they cost on AE. Though for the 10€ I got them for on Amazon, they are certainly a good buy.


----------



## Yoshi948

By what choices?


----------



## SpiderNhan

sinocelt said:


> The LZ A4 is back on Massdrop, by the way, *but considering the addition of shipping costs*, the drop in price is rather miserable.



It's $174.99 with free shipping. At least that's​ what it shows for me. US resident here.


----------



## Sinocelt

Ah. I'm in Europe, so for me shipping would be $8.25, which brings the price to $183.24, which makes for a whooping 6% rebate compared to the regular $195 on AliExpress (whose anniversary sale is next week; there'll be coupons).


----------



## Skullophile

vapman said:


> TK12 is flat, unnatural, i am shocked anyone can call it engaging. Then again I consider both TK12 and TK13 as well as SW3 to be examples of horrible, horrible tuning.
> 
> Apparently I am the only one who got a free review unit of the TK12 and politely gave it back saying it's better I don't write a review or it'd just be me bashing it. No I really do have a hard time understanding how the TK12 can even command $50.
> 
> ...


 
 I am gonna have a good listen to my TK12's tonight, I've been listening to my balanced Angies all morning and that tends to make other iems sound gammy af.
 TK12's are pretty different but I've never reached for them and not smiled. Like an 80's high end stereo set up with vinyl. With a bad source the bass is wooly but i doubt
 Vapman is using them with a bad source. As for tuning, if you don't like 80's analogue, vinyl, smooth, easy listening with not enough bass to satisfy a bass head - then you won't like them.
 For me this dosn't make them bad, just different to the rest. A tuning from left field.


----------



## Holypal

peter123 said:


> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8


 
  
 2.5mm balanced MMCX cable for $10? The espresso cable looks nice. I really want a espresso version of HD600/650 balanced cable.


----------



## groucho69

vshaft said:


> I'm going to sound like a broken record, but... under this budget limit, consider the PMV A-01 Mk. II. Read the few reviews here on the forum, all are very positive. I have them, too, and can say nothing but good stuff about them. With the current sale, they're gonna be around $50-55, which is a very nice price.


 
 Never seen these before. You are giving me ideas.


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> I'm having problems loading the pictures for the MEMT X7 and the X9, but I can give some quick listening impressions.....
> 
> The MEMT X7 has an incredible sub-bass that will please many bass heads on the merits of having such detailed and clean definition on sub-bass alone. While the upper midrange and treble plays incredibly clear and somewhat with a crisp-like sound signature. They have a deep sense of depth, while providing a wide, larger than life, soundstage. These are probably going to be an incredible value for their performance.
> 
> ...


how many drivers and estimated price ?


----------



## DBaldock9

peter123 said:


> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8
> The sq on the Aune M1s is amazing but unfortunately I've not heard the K3 so can't say anything about that specific pairing. Aune needs to adresse the cut off for a millisecond at the start of each song though but it's my understanding that they're working on it and a new fw should be out soon. Apart from that it's a very solid offering and the balanced output does indeed sound great.


 
  
 Thanks for the VE cable link!
  
 I've got the Espresso Monk Plus (2.5TRRS), and I really like that soft cable assembly.  It's non-microphonic, and the Bass response is better than on the standard Monk Plus model.
  
 It's great that Venture Electronics is selling it as a stand-alone 2.5mm TRRS to MMCX cable - especially for $10 - $15 (depending on optional accessories).  That's less than half the price of the Luna Shops 2.5mm TRRS to MMCX cable I bought last year (which seems to be gone from their AliExpress page - except for bulk orders).
  
  
 Have you tried a memory card any larger than the recommended 128GB in the M1s?


----------



## yangian

sinocelt said:


> The LZ A4 is back on Massdrop, by the way, but considering the addition of shipping costs (which most AliExpress sellers don't have you pay), the drop in price isn't anything to get excited about.ple


 
 You should not blame Ali. You should blame those who hyped it. Why would they give more discount if many people think it's a steal buy?


----------



## loomisjohnson

groucho69 said:


> 7th shopping list:
> boarseman C98
> DZAT DF-10
> ROCK ZIRCON (RAU0501)
> ...


 

 haven't heard the boarseman or the uiisii, but would recommend the urbanfun and (somewhat similarly-tuned) einsear without reservation; the dulcimer are bolder/bassier and also vg


----------



## TwinACStacks

Everyone has their own audio nirvanna , Skull. Some of us like the Musicmaker tuning, some don't. I can also appreciate more natural tunings. To each their own. In music appreciation there is no right or wrong. If you like it then it has accomplished its function. I also keep the TK12 within reach.

 TWIN


----------



## Nailzs

db003206 said:


> I found the Mee Audio Pinnacle P1 going for $166 on Ali anniversary here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Authentic-MEE-Audio-MEElectronics-Pinnacle-P1-Audiophile-Bass-HIFI-DJ-Studio-Monitor-Music-In-Ear-Earphones/32755489721.html
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this store? Anyone found a better deal than this?
> 
> I'd love to see a list of all the best anniversary deals, it's hard to parse through all the stores to figure out who's got the best price on a given IEM.


 

 I bought my P1 on Amazon. For $129.00 I got the P1, Fiio A3, cable, and 32gig memory after getting the Amazon credit card. The deal was from Amazon through Beach Camera.
 Amazon still has the P1 for $199.00 with two deals that include the earphones and the Fiio A3 or Q1 amp with a cable.


----------



## wastan

nailzs said:


> I bought my P1 on Amazon. For $129.00 I got the P1, Fiio A3, cable, and 32gig memory after getting the Amazon credit card. The deal was from Amazon through Beach Camera.
> Amazon still has the P1 for $199.00 with two deals that include the earphones and the Fiio A3 or Q1 amp with a cable.




I'm sure they're made in China, but Mee Audio is an American brand. If you're in the U.S. I wouldn't take the risk that someone is counterfeiting P1 by buying it on ali.


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> He did not mention a specific date, but he did mention anytime, soon!
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing, but instead he mentioned he might either make the nozzle a little bigger to accommodate wide-bore silicone tips, or just offer larger double-flange tips for the lack of bigger size tips that was not offered on the older packages.
> ...




Thanks, I wish they would go sans mic on the X5..hopefully mine was an isolated defect and those mics don't become problematic...such good sound otherwise..


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

What IEM's do you think I'll like if I enjoy the KOSS KSC75 headphones? I'm still waiting for my Memt X5 and UiiSii HM7 in the mail. (5 stars on Audiobudget)


----------



## Brian Coffey

laughmoredaily said:


> What IEM's do you think I'll like if I enjoy the KOSS KSC75 headphones? I'm still waiting for my Memt X5 and UiiSii HM7 in the mail. (5 stars on Audiobudget)


 
 Either of those are winners. What is your price range?


----------



## trumpethead

skullophile said:


> I am gonna have a good listen to my TK12's tonight, I've been listening to my balanced Angies all morning and that tends to make other iems sound gammy af.
> TK12's are pretty different but I've never reached for them and not smiled. Like an 80's high end stereo set up with vinyl. With a bad source the bass is wooly but i doubt
> Vapman is using them with a bad source. As for tuning, if you don't like 80's analogue, vinyl, smooth, easy listening with not enough bass to satisfy a bass head - then you won't like them.
> For me this dosn't make them bad, just different to the rest. A tuning from left field.




I pulled out my TK12 last night after reading some of the recent posts and I continue to be wowed by them. The soundstage and Resolution are outstanding. They fit my ears perfectly although with the weight I can tell they are there but not uncomfortable at all. I remember that they had calmed my desire to buy more iem"s for a while...think I will listen to them more often...


----------



## Lurk650

trumpethead said:


> I pulled out my TK12 last night after reading some of the recent posts and I continue to be wowed by them. The soundstage and Resolution are outstanding. They fit my ears perfectly although with the weight I can tell they are there but not uncomfortable at all. I remember that they had calmed my desire to buy more iem"s for a while...think I will listen to them more often...




Yeah and they scale well, I've been listening to them over this past week and esp today after the comments and sure enough out of the Opus they are the best I've heard them. Very unique sound to them


----------



## B9Scrambler

laughmoredaily said:


> What IEM's do you think I'll like if I enjoy the KOSS KSC75 headphones? I'm still waiting for my Memt X5 and UiiSii HM7 in the mail. (5 stars on Audiobudget)


 
  
 UiiSii HM7 is really nice. I got to listen to them for a very brief period and have been thinking of ordering a pair. I certainly don't need them, lol, but like them enough to buy a set.


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> how many drivers and estimated price ?


 
  
 The X7, so far are priced at 168 RMB ($24 US dollars) in Shenzhen, China. And I know it seems a little expensive, but they sound really revealing in soundstage and depth. And whether the MEMT team desides to make any changes on the X5, the price, I'm told, might stay the same. Now, I'm still waiting to hear from MEMT for the driver sizes on both. Finally, there is no other information on the X9. So, there's no final price, yet.
  


laughmoredaily said:


> What IEM's do you think I'll like if I enjoy the KOSS KSC75 headphones? I'm still waiting for my Memt X5 and UiiSii HM7 in the mail. (5 stars on Audiobudget)


 
 You're probably going to enjoy the X5 and the HM7, just as much!


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> The X7, so far are priced at 168 RMB ($24 US dollars) in Shenzhen, China. And I know it seems a little expensive, but they sound really revealing in soundstage and depth. And whether the MEMT team desides to make any changes on the X5, the price, I'm told, might stay the same. Now, I'm still waiting to hear from MEMT for the driver sizes on both. Finally, there is no other information on the X9. So, there's no final price, yet.
> 
> You're probably going to enjoy the X5 and the HM7, just as much!


 
 Hmm I still haven't opened my X7 yet. Hopefully will get around to it soon. The X9 is disappointing to me though, far too bassy.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Hmm I still haven't opened my X7 yet. Hopefully will get around to it soon. The X9 is disappointing to me though, far too bassy.




I find the weird that you find them way too bassy and Clear says they are neutral


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

1clearhead said:


> You're probably going to enjoy the X5 and the HM7, just as much!


 
 Thanks, I guess I won't buy any more headphones. Except for Urban Fun.


----------



## VinceHill24

skullophile said:


> I have an M1S but not a k3P. The M1s is great if you don't need extras like streaming and an EQ etc. If you just need a DAP with 2.5mm balanced out that sounds great but has no extras then this is the one.It goes well with every IEM I have so theres little doubt it will pair well with a k3. There is no hiss and the background is black af.
> The only iem it didnt pair well with was the D2, it turned it into a cold and shrill mess, guess it needed a touch of warmth from the player.
> 
> There is a split second cut off at the start of each song with the M1s and apparently Aune are working on a firmware update to fix it but until that is fixed
> ...


Well i have the D2 if it's the same IEM we're talking about. Anyway i think it's a small matter, i believe the k3 pro's gonna sound great on it. The issues i've read about it at the Aune thread and i think it shouldn't be a big issue since they're also aware about this and are working towards an upgrade.




peter123 said:


> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8
> The sq on the Aune M1s is amazing but unfortunately I've not heard the K3 so can't say anything about that specific pairing. Aune needs to adresse the cut off for a millisecond at the start of each song though but it's my understanding that they're working on it and a new fw should be out soon. Apart from that it's a very solid offering and the balanced output does indeed sound great.


Aware about that issue, anyway it's the only DAP with balanced output within my reach and seems a lot of people are very positive about it. And thank you for the link! Didn't know balanced cable are available that cheap as well.


----------



## rubick

1clearhead said:


> The X7, so far are priced at 168 RMB ($24 US dollars) in Shenzhen, China. And I know it seems a little expensive, but they sound really revealing in soundstage and depth. And whether the MEMT team desides to make any changes on the X5, the price, I'm told, might stay the same. Now, I'm still waiting to hear from MEMT for the driver sizes on both. Finally, there is no other information on the X9. So, there's no final price, yet.
> 
> You're probably going to enjoy the X5 and the HM7, just as much!  :etysmile:




Is there any links for us that wants to purchase the X7?


----------



## goodluck4u

Memt x3 is on 200+ hours.

x3 is huge soundstage and has clarity. I think x3 is on the class of Mr.z tomahawk.
x3 is better sound than ty hi-z32, ve monk/+. 
x3's weak point is slightly less bass.
To compare x3 with tomahawk, x3 is smoother sound than tomahawk. x3 is equivalent soundstage with tomahawk. whereas x3 tends to sound slightly warmer, tomahawk sounds colder.
x3 might be difference from x3 mini.


----------



## goodluck4u

1clearhead said:


> The X7, so far are priced at 168 RMB ($24 US dollars) in Shenzhen, China. And I know it seems a little expensive, but they sound really revealing in soundstage and depth. And whether the MEMT team desides to make any changes on the X5, the price, I'm told, might stay the same. Now, I'm still waiting to hear from MEMT for the driver sizes on both. Finally, there is no other information on the X9. So, there's no final price, yet.
> 
> You're probably going to enjoy the X5 and the HM7, just as much!  :etysmile:




according to a seller, x9 is made for watching streams and videogames on smart phones. in my impression shops might sell x9 next month.


----------



## Lurk650

goodluck4u said:


> according to a seller, x9 is made for watching streams and videogames on smart phones. in my impression shops might sell x9 next month.




Which is why they are confirmed to be bass heavy, which in backs up Crab but doesn't make sense that Clear finds them neutral. Thats a big difference, I wonder if faulty drivers


----------



## antz123

> Balanced Cables -  Has anyone tried any of these?  (Some on sale - some are not)    -  Thanks
> 
> @Skullophile  (found more  )
> 
> ...


 
  
@peter123
  
 Thanks a ton for Venture Electronics


----------



## Vishal

Guys here is the other seller which I was talking about and he has magaosi k3 in stock.. 
Mentioned price is false as it cannot be changed due to upcoming sale. 

However you can contact this seller and ask to adjust price & he may do it as I did tried. 

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/s/item/32796015330.html#autostay

I am not sure if this seller is good or bad but he has lots of items and I recently ordered few, not received it yet though.. But from the talks he seems to be genuine guy. 
Let me know if any of you have earlier experience with him and I'll share mine when I receive my packages. 


Happy listening. 
Vishal Kumar.


----------



## vegetaleb

What about the vjjb N1?
 Can you compare it to ZS3


----------



## demo-to

groucho69 said:


> 7th shopping list:
> boarseman C98
> DZAT DF-10
> ROCK ZIRCON (RAU0501)
> ...


 

 Ok, I see it is the Audiobudget leaderboard which I ordered almost completely, too.
 Give my short and only skin-deep impression. Most of them I sold after only a quick listening session as I was not excited by the global Sound.
  
 Boarseman 98S! -> very balanced, flat Sound. Even for me just too less bass and fun. Listening time before selling <1hour
 DZAT DF-10 -> Ok, but nothing special. Listening time before selling <2hours
 Rock Zircon -> Ok, but nothing special. Listening time before selling <1hours
 UiiSii HM7 -> in order
 Urbanfun Hi-Fi -> Ok, Listening time before selling <10hours
 VKKB K4S -> not ordered and not heard yet
 Tennmak Dulcimer -> I can not understand why they are hyped that much. For me too bassy, too dull. I would prefer the Tennmak Pro by x-times
 Somic V4 - they impressed me the most. Very clean and good Resolution. Good Imaging. They reason why I still sold it was the fit. The nozzles are so short I could not insert it deep enough to get better bass. But as I am writing I recall the suggestions by another head-fier for the KZ star tips which could be used for as their shaft is longer than average. MMMH, I believe I will re-order and try again. -> Listening time before selling <50hours
 Einsear T2 -> not ordered and not heard yet
  
 JMO


----------



## To.M

groucho69
+1 for Urbanfun, they are absolutely great, of course to my ears and with my dap (aigo z6 - warmer source).


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

demo-to said:


> Ok, I see it is the Audiobudget leaderboard which I ordered almost completely, too.
> Give my short and only skin-deep impression. Most of them I sold after only a quick listening session as I was not excited by the global Sound.


 
 Thanks for your amazing and critical review of the phones, it's people like you with a critical eye that make this website amazing. There does seem to be a lot of jumping up and down over Chifi phones, and so far I'm not impressed either. I prefer my KOSS American headphones the best so far.


----------



## alvinlim2010

robervaul said:


> $83.68 using the aliexpress APP



Have a chat with some of the sellers. They r willing to go about $100 for the K3 Pro. I already owned the lz a4, and I'm still so keen OK deciding between the K3, sw3 or even take the plunge for the flc8s (maybe in the future). @1trickpony I'm still undecided!


----------



## vegetaleb

I think I am gonna try the QKZ DM600, they are logically the same as the Remax S1 Pro, anyone tried one of these models?


----------



## Vidal

shinry said:


> That would have been my first impression. And still I find the mids lacking, the formfactor and build not making it certain that they will last a while.
> But, also really awesome treble and bass, the mids can be easily equalized to the liking.
> 
> All in all I just think there are better choices for the 15-20$ they cost on AE. Though for the 10€ I got them for on Amazon, they are certainly a good buy.


 
  
 I think the mids are OK if you like a v-shaped sound. Build quality is typical for the price although I actually expected a bit better considering the lush box you get. Considering the red colour is only £5.99 on Amazon they're a steal, Aliexpress is far too expensive.
  
 Maybe they're flogging them cheap on Amazon to get some reviews on the board.


----------



## groucho69

demo-to said:


> Ok, I see it is the Audiobudget leaderboard which I ordered almost completely, too.
> Give my short and only skin-deep impression. Most of them I sold after only a quick listening session as I was not excited by the global Sound.
> 
> Boarseman 98S! -> very balanced, flat Sound. Even for me just too less bass and fun. Listening time before selling <1hour
> ...


 
 This is why I love it here (and hear). Started with that list and at this point I'm considering PMV A01 MK2 or Musicmaker TK12. Yes these are more costly but at the same time I think they are more what I'm looking for. So is there a definite winner between these 2?


----------



## SpiderNhan

groucho69 said:


> This is why I love it here (and hear). Started with that list and at this point I'm considering PMV A01 MK2 or Musicmaker TK12. Yes these are more costly but at the same time I think they are more what I'm looking for. So is there a definite winner between these 2?



I haven't heard either of those, but I'd like to further complicate things by throwing the 1More Triple Driver E1001 into the fray. It's going for ~$80 in the sale.


----------



## groucho69

spidernhan said:


> I haven't heard either of those, but I'd like to further complicate things by throwing the 1More Triple Driver E1001 into the fray. It's going for ~$80 in the sale.


 
 Interesting


----------



## B9Scrambler

demo-to said:


> Somic V4 - they impressed me the most. Very clean and good Resolution. Good Imaging. They reason why I still sold it was the fit. The nozzles are so short I could not insert it deep enough to get better bass. But as I am writing I recall the *suggestions by another head-fier for the KZ star tips *which could be used for as their shaft is longer than average. MMMH, I believe I will re-order and try again. -> Listening time before selling <50hours


 
  
 That might have been me. I definitely recommend the KZ tips for the V4. Like you said, the stem is longer than many other tips, but most importantly, the flange doesn't extend past it. With most tips, once installed they droop down around the stem and touch the housing making it tough to get a good seal. ex. Starline vs. JVC vs. Havi/Sennheiser vs. Stock
  

  
 It doesn't look like much, but for me it made a huge difference compared to the stock and other single flange tips. Since KZ tips are so cheap and easy to find, they're a no brainer imo.


----------



## peskypesky

spidernhan said:


> I haven't heard either of those, but I'd like to further complicate things by throwing the 1More Triple Driver E1001 into the fray. It's going for ~$80 in the sale.


 

 Those look great!  If i were in the market for IEM's, they'd be on the list.


----------



## groucho69

peskypesky said:


> Those look great!  If i were in the market for IEM's, they'd be on the list.


 
 Yup, now it's 1More Triple Driver E1001 or Musicmaker TK12. This is going to be a difficult decision. Leaning toward the 1More just now.


----------



## noknok23

Hello, I am fairly new to IEM, sorry if im asking noob questions. I am looking at sub$200 iem: LZ A4 and VE Duke. How would you say they compare? Seems like Duke is for very specific needs while A4 is incredibly versatile. But is the A4 able to do what the Duke can do? SQ wise? Or does the duke remain better in term of technic, speed, accuracy?
 Does the A4 scale well with better source. I want to use the bal output of my aune m1s
 But perhaps you would have another contender in mind for the same price range? thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## loomisjohnson

groucho69 said:


> This is why I love it here (and hear). Started with that list and at this point I'm considering PMV A01 MK2 or Musicmaker TK12. Yes these are more costly but at the same time I think they are more what I'm looking for. So is there a definite winner between these 2?


 

 the pmv is an outstanding iem at the price (will be around $50 on 4/7?)--it's less technically accomplished than the tk12, which has more, tighter bass and more detailed, extended treble, but the pmv may be less fatigueging and listenable overall--it has that indefinable "musical" quality. i currently slightly prefer the tk13 to the tk12 (tho i vacillate between the two)--the tk13 is a bit tamer/more refined overall. don't think you can go wrong with any above the above.


----------



## aaDee

noknok23 said:


> Hello, I am fairly new to IEM, sorry if im asking noob questions. I am looking at sub$200 iem: LZ A4 and VE Duke. How would you say they compare? Seems like Duke is for very specific needs while A4 is incredibly versatile. But is the A4 able to do what the Duke can do? SQ wise? Or does the duke remain better in term of technic, speed, accuracy?
> Does the A4 scale well with better source. I want to use the bal output of my aune m1s
> But perhaps you would have another contender in mind for the same price range? thanks a lot for your help.


 

 Not sure about LZ A4 but Duke are way too sibilant. They definitely make you uncomfortable after some time.


----------



## yangian

noknok23 said:


> Hello, I am fairly new to IEM, sorry if im asking noob questions. I am looking at sub$200 iem: LZ A4 and VE Duke. How would you say they compare? Seems like Duke is for very specific needs while A4 is incredibly versatile. But is the A4 able to do what the Duke can do? SQ wise? Or does the duke remain better in term of technic, speed, accuracy?
> Does the A4 scale well with better source. I want to use the bal output of my aune m1s
> But perhaps you would have another contender in mind for the same price range? thanks a lot for your help.


 

 You can ask RedJohn:
 http://www.head-fi.org/u/389855/redjohn456


----------



## tarhana

noknok23 said:


> Hello, I am fairly new to IEM, sorry if im asking noob questions. I am looking at sub$200 iem: LZ A4 and VE Duke. How would you say they compare? Seems like Duke is for very specific needs while A4 is incredibly versatile. But is the A4 able to do what the Duke can do? SQ wise? Or does the duke remain better in term of technic, speed, accuracy?
> Does the A4 scale well with better source. I want to use the bal output of my aune m1s
> But perhaps you would have another contender in mind for the same price range? thanks a lot for your help.


 
  
 i read ve duke's forum, i didn't use it but it seems like it has harsh treble. and sibilance.
  
 if i were you i would go for ibasso it03. it costs 50 usd more but it's a safe play. later than you can buy a balanced cable for it too.


----------



## 1TrickPony

noknok23 said:


> Hello, I am fairly new to IEM, sorry if im asking noob questions. I am looking at sub$200 iem: LZ A4 and VE Duke. How would you say they compare? Seems like Duke is for very specific needs while A4 is incredibly versatile. But is the A4 able to do what the Duke can do? SQ wise? Or does the duke remain better in term of technic, speed, accuracy?
> Does the A4 scale well with better source. I want to use the bal output of my aune m1s
> But perhaps you would have another contender in mind for the same price range? thanks a lot for your help.




actually peter123reviewed both, and liked them. my personal experience with the VE duke wasn't a favorite. deep seated fit wasn't to my liking, and from recollection, it was a bit on the cold sounding side. really strong on treble. take it with a grain of salt, for it has been a while.

the LZ-A4 has a stronger consensus, read around, hopefully that'd help.


----------



## mochill

VE duke isn't harsh only very revealing of source material and sources. Badly recorded songs will definitely have peaks and great recordings are breath taking.also do burn them in long enough(200hrs min).


----------



## 1clearhead

lurk650 said:


> Which is why they are confirmed to be bass heavy, which in backs up Crab but doesn't make sense that Clear finds them neutral. Thats a big difference, I wonder if faulty drivers


 
    Quote:


lurk650 said:


> I find the weird that you find them way too bassy and Clear says they are neutral


 
 It's probably either very tip dependent, or MEMT is trying them out with different drivers and wants to hear different opinions from us, who knows!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Crab and I, have the X5 and we both hear the same on those with single-flange silicone tips.


----------



## groucho69

loomisjohnson said:


> the pmv is an outstanding iem at the price (will be around $50 on 4/7?)--it's less technically accomplished than the tk12, which has more, tighter bass and more detailed, extended treble, but the pmv may be less fatigueging and listenable overall--it has that indefinable "musical" quality. i currently slightly prefer the tk13 to the tk12 (tho i vacillate between the two)--the tk13 is a bit tamer/more refined overall. don't think you can go wrong with any above the above.


 
 Thanks for the input @loomisjohnson Now I have 3 contenders, PMV A01 MK2,  Musicmaker TK12, 1More E1001 Triple Driver. Have to choose soon and live with it.


----------



## NNewman

Please your surgestions on the best IEM under 300 usd. Datachable only.Balanced sound preferred. Dunu 2002 ???


----------



## SMRDcompany

If you're looking for very deep bass, I wouldn't go with 1MORE, just judging by the reviews. It's less bassy than some of the IEMs I've owned that I'd call basy enough. I'm in the same boat as you, and will probably go for the TK12...just to hear what chinese hybrids have to offer against western marketed IEMs.


----------



## Alex Bloch

Any recommendations if I'm looking to spend ~$150 and I'm looking for something good for hip hop and post punk, so probably something with a v shaped sound. I have small ears, so nothing too heavy, and a mic would be nice to have.


----------



## groucho69

smrdcompany said:


> If you're looking for very deep bass, I wouldn't go with 1MORE, just judging by the reviews. It's less bassy than some of the IEMs I've owned that I'd call basy enough. I'm in the same boat as you, and will probably go for the TK12...just to hear what chinese hybrids have to offer against western marketed IEMs.


 
 1more has a sh**load of awards, not that it makes it a slam dunk choice.


----------



## mochill

nnewman said:


> Please your surgestions on the best IEM under 300 usd. Datachable only.Balanced sound preferred. Dunu 2002 ???


cardas a8


----------



## SMRDcompany

groucho69 said:


> 1more has a sh**load of awards, not that it makes it a slam dunk choice.


 
 1more has a lot of design awards, especially for their Piston series for Xiaomi, but the 1more triple driver is reported to have a very shallow fit which makes the isolation average at best, which is another pet peeve of mine...


----------



## Jimster480

So anyone here who hasn't tried the 1More quads.... they just came out but WOW.
 Literally reference grade audio.
 Not as fun as the Triples, but its because its reference grade.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Anyone have AWEI iem's? I know they are bottom of the barrel budget, but their earbuds are incredible.


----------



## NNewman

mochill said:


> cardas a8


or Cardas em5813 ?


----------



## SpiderNhan

smrdcompany said:


> 1more has a lot of design awards, especially for their Piston series for Xiaomi, but the 1more triple driver is reported to have a very shallow fit which makes the isolation average at best, which is another pet peeve of mine...


 
 I can confirm that isolation isn't their strong point, although I've had no issues using them on the bus or subway.


----------



## Skullophile

jimster480 said:


> So anyone here who hasn't tried the 1More quads.... they just came out but WOW.
> Literally reference grade audio.
> Not as fun as the Triples, but its because its reference grade.


 
 This thread is in serious need of a reference iem. Which reference Iem are you comparing them to?


----------



## 1clearhead

rubick said:


> Is there any links for us that wants to purchase the X7?


 

  I haven't seen any links, as of yet. As far as I can tell, he is selling them directly from his store and shop in Shenzhen. But, I believe, any time soon, he'll be selling them through his online store. It's only a matter of time, now.


----------



## c0rp1

A general question if I may, which I think many of us want to ask...
  
 Is there currently a better bang for the buck than the Magaosi K3 Pro in the sub $250 range?
  
 Thanks in advance !


----------



## Jimster480

skullophile said:


> This thread is in serious need of a reference iem. Which reference Iem are you comparing them to?


 

 I would wait for reviews to come from people with serious hardware to back up my claim.
 But considering the very flat frequency response and incredible level of instrument separation and overall depth I believe they are of reference grade.
 I don't have any other Reference grade IEM's, and honestly I didn't expect these to be. I only have the 1More Triple driver (atleast of what would be worth mentioning) and they don't sound anything like the triples.

 I do have a set of Klipsch Reference Powered Monitors and this is comparable if not better (I've only had them for 2 days, so not much time to do super in depth comparisons yet).


----------



## Jimster480

c0rp1 said:


> A general question if I may, which I think many of us want to ask...
> 
> Is there currently a better bang for the buck than the Magaosi K3 Pro in the sub $250 range?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


 

 What are you looking for in headphones?


----------



## s4tch

have you guys found any good bluetooth iem deals on the 7th sale?


----------



## c0rp1

jimster480 said:


> What are you looking for in headphones?


 
  
 Something durable, with good bass and sub-bass, no harsh treble (I can hardly enjoy my **** 4in1 because of that) and *definitely *something a bit different compared to my over-year HD650s in overall sound type. Detachable cable is a must as well (although in that price range I'm expecting that to be something common).
  
 Thing is that I listen to all kinds of music, so can't specify just one type that I want to enjoy the most e.g. metal or pop. Want the headphones to be versatile 
  
 That's about it I think ...
  
 P.S. Oh ... and one more really important thing. Because I'm using a desktop amp/dac combo, I'm not planing on spending more money into a DAP, so my new IEM pair should sound good enough with my mobile phone. Yeah, I know it will benefit from a separate DAP, but don't want that to be mandatory.


----------



## Jimster480

c0rp1 said:


> Something durable, with good bass and sub-bass, no harsh treble (I can hardly enjoy my **** 4in1 because of that) and *definitely *something a bit different compared to my over-year HD650s in overall sound type. Detachable cable is a must as well (although in that price range I'm expecting that to be something common).
> 
> Thing is that I listen to all kinds of music, so can't specify just one type that I want to enjoy the most e.g. metal or pop. Want the headphones to be versatile
> 
> ...


 

 Well if you want all of that and a detachable cable then get an LZ-A4.


----------



## c0rp1

jimster480 said:


> Well if you want all of that and a detachable cable then get an LZ-A4.


 
  
 If I'm able to get the K3 Pro for sub $100, will the LZ-A4 still be the better bang for the buck?


----------



## 1TrickPony

c0rp1 said:


> If I'm able to get the K3 Pro for sub $100, will the LZ-A4 still be the better bang for the buck?




get both, if budget allows. I personally haven't jumped on the K3pro because of the lack of proper detailed reviews. the Sendiy m1221 is also another contender in the price range, I've read only one good review though.


----------



## Holypal

c0rp1 said:


> If I'm able to get the K3 Pro for sub $100, will the LZ-A4 still be the better bang for the buck?




Some may say yes, some may say no. It is really a personal preference.


----------



## Jimster480

c0rp1 said:


> If I'm able to get the K3 Pro for sub $100, will the LZ-A4 still be the better bang for the buck?


 

 Honestly I haven't heard the K3, but I cant imagine that the K3 is better than the 1More Triple drivers.

 The LZ-A4 is a very unique IEM because of its filters, you can tune it however you like it and it has detachable cables.


----------



## Sinocelt

s4tch said:


> have you guys found any good bluetooth iem deals on the 7th sale?


 
  
 I've been looking at BT cables. Actually, I bought some. I haven't yet received them, though, so I don't know how good (... or not) they are. I wish I'd known about the sale a little sooner, though. -_-"
  
 BT cables with MMCX connectors are common, but I've also managed to find one BT cable with 0.78-mm pins (the "standard" CIEM pins ... I believe).
  
 But even if sound quality is okay and the signal doesn't drop (fingers crossed, both hands), battery life won't be great, so at best it's a solution for commutes or workouts, not long listening sessions.


----------



## Vidal

jimster480 said:


> Honestly I haven't heard the K3, but I cant imagine that the K3 is better than the 1More Triple drivers.
> 
> The LZ-A4 is a very unique IEM because of its filters, you can tune it however you like it and it has detachable cables.


 
  
 Depends on your preference, I think the $30 Ty Hi-Z G3 are better than the 1More Triple.


----------



## RvTrav

Can anyone provide information on the sound signature of the VJJB N1.  I have the UiiSii BA-T8 on order and am considering ordering the N1 tomorrow during the sale.


----------



## Jimster480

vidal said:


> Depends on your preference, I think the $30 Ty Hi-Z G3 are better than the 1More Triple.


 

 Those are basshead IEM's.

 I know that audio is about preference but still, we are talking about audio quality.


----------



## Yoshi948

The Triple Drivers are overpriced compared to cheaper, more popular IEMs.


----------



## elemeno

Could I get a recommendation for a pair of iems in the 20 dollar range that are decent for listening to things like (indie) rock?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shinry

vidal said:


> I think the mids are OK if you like a v-shaped sound. Build quality is typical for the price although I actually expected a bit better considering the lush box you get. Considering the red colour is only £5.99 on Amazon they're a steal, Aliexpress is far too expensive.
> 
> Maybe they're flogging them cheap on Amazon to get some reviews on the board.


 
 For 5,99gbp the soundquality surely is good.
 But I either had to press on the pointy end to get a decent fit or on the beginning of the cable, which led to some crackling noises (Like when glue breaks) 
 And for an estimated use of one month I find those 6gbp too much.
 Though I just might be unlucky.
 As Yoshi948 asked, for those 15-20$ I'd prefer Urbanfun, Memt X5, ZS3, etc. (I'd still say the FXT90 like in many of my post since they are my best headphones but no way to tell if those I got from Ali are genuine)


----------



## Yoshi948

I couldn't agree anymore. Looking at the UiiSii DT-200, they look to be good but no one has made a review for them. 1clearhead has only made impressions for them. :/


----------



## Jimster480

yoshi948 said:


> The Triple Drivers are overpriced compared to cheaper, more popular IEMs.


 

 Like what?
  
 Most of the IEM's I've seen recommended here just break in a month or two.
 lots of people have also reported this.
 In many ways you get what you pay for.

 I would be interested to know some IEM's which match in not only sound quality but build quality for a lower price. Especially considering that the Triples are on sale for $60 or $75 most of the time.


----------



## DBaldock9

elemeno said:


> Could I get a recommendation for a pair of iems in the 20 dollar range that are decent for listening to things like (indie) rock?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 I've got these IEMs in that price range (listed by descending price):
  
 1.) Tennmak Pro - Earphone, 16Ω, 100dB/mW, 10Hz-20KHz, Plastic housing, 2x Dynamic, MMCX cable [$22.68]
 2.) DZAT DF-10 - Earphone, 16Ω, 90dB/mW, 6Hz-20KHz, Red Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic, Tethered cable [$19.99]
 3.) MEMT X5 - Earphone, 16Ω, 100dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic, Tethered cable [$19.90]
 4.) Kinera BA05 (2016) - Earphone, 12Ω, 103dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Plastic housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable [$19.59]
  
 Two have removable cables (MMCX connectors), and two have tethered cables.
 The two with tethered cables have Mics.
 The two with removable cables have the option of cables with Mics.
  
 The Tennmak Pro has strong Bass & Mid-Bass, and not too recessed Midrange, with clear Treble.
 The DZAT DF-10 seems to be a bit more "balanced" sounding than the Tennmak.
 The MEMT X5 is really small, but has a big sound - when you get the right tips for a good seal.
 The Kinera BA05 has a noticeable "V-shaped" sound - and may not be available any longer, but the Kinera BD005 is similarly priced, and folks on here seem to like them.


----------



## mochill

nnewman said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > cardas a8
> ...


em5813 doesn't have detachable cables and is 425 dollar


----------



## Yoshi948

A month or two? That has to be misuse since I've had my LG Quadbeat 3 for 9 months now. Depends on the brand, really.


----------



## Vidal

shinry said:


> For 5,99gbp the soundquality surely is good.
> But I either had to press on the pointy end to get a decent fit or on the beginning of the cable, which led to some crackling noises (Like when glue breaks)
> And for an estimated use of one month I find those 6gbp too much.
> Though I just might be unlucky.
> As Yoshi948 asked, for those 15-20$ I'd prefer Urbanfun, Memt X5, ZS3, etc. (I'd still say the FXT90 like in many of my post since they are my best headphones but no way to tell if those I got from Ali are genuine)


 
  
 That glue, are you sure that's not driver flex? I never had any problem with insertion as I just pinched the end, I certainly have no reason to expect them not to last a decent amount of time from my use of them so far. 
  
 You lost me with the Yoshi comment.


----------



## Vidal

jimster480 said:


> Those are basshead IEM's.
> 
> I know that audio is about preference but still, we are talking about audio quality.


 
  
 Quote:


jimster480 said:


> Like what?
> 
> Most of the IEM's I've seen recommended here just break in a month or two.
> lots of people have also reported this.
> ...


 
  
 Ty HiZ G3s have been used pretty much every day for 6 months without falling apart, even after crushing one of them with the castor of an office chair they still work (After putting the two halves back together).
  
 I put sound quality ahead of build quality anytime and on that front the G3 beat the 1Mores IMO. If you're thinking they're Basshead IEMs you've obviously never heard them. They're open backed, full of detail and if anything slightly bass shy.
  
 Think an IEM version of AKG Q701s


----------



## Jimster480

vidal said:


> Ty HiZ G3s have been used pretty much every day for 6 months without falling apart, even after crushing one of them with the castor of an office chair they still work (After putting the two halves back together).
> 
> I put sound quality ahead of build quality anytime and on that front the G3 beat the 1Mores IMO. If you're thinking they're Basshead IEMs you've obviously never heard them. They're open backed, full of detail and if anything slightly bass shy.
> 
> Think an IEM version of AKG Q701s


 

 I'm almost tempted to order them just to check them out.
 I seriously doubt they compare at all, after reading tons of headphone reviews I can safely say that most people have no idea what audio quality is in the first place.
 I just don't see a single Dynamic driver with literally 0 tuning and probably 0 R&D beating out a well funded and carefully tuned set of 3 drivers that has been awarded everywhere.
 Additionally they claim to be "Heavy Bass" headphones lol....


----------



## Maty J

These are the Aliexpress 8ba per side, 4 way fully custom in ears that cost chump change at $680!! (So cheap, so so cheap :O) that I reviewed a few pages back (didn't allow me to post pics, too new?) Bit of an upgrade in sound sig:
  
 Gotta make some changes to my comments on sound signature, was coming down from being a regular ie800 user. They're not upside down U shaped, these are flat, I mean flat, 20-20 almost fuller flat. They're not designed to make your music sound fantastic, they sound as it was recorded. They're all Sonion and Knowles drivers, universal standard in BA's. These are ALMOST reference quality. They have scalpel like separation, there's things I'm hearing in samples, synths, and textures for the very first time in songs I've written, recorded, mixed and mastered myself! A lot of this owes to the sound of your 8ba setup, (all 8ba setups of any brand seem to have a certain shelf in reference to their separation) and the absolute perfect seal these make. Now all brands purposefully have their house colour (best 8ba I've heard are still the JH Angie but THEY make the music fun, even ****ty mixes) these require the SOURCE to sound fun, these are brilliant, you hear exactly only whats in the mix, so again, this colour is flat, flat, flat, absolutely loving them.


----------



## Jimster480

maty j said:


> These are the Aliexpress 8ba per side, 4 way fully custom in ears that cost chump change at $680!! (So cheap, so so cheap :O) that I reviewed a few pages back (didn't allow me to post pics, too new?) Bit of an upgrade in sound sig:
> 
> Gotta make some changes to my comments on sound signature, was coming down from being a regular ie800 user. They're not upside down U shaped, these are flat, I mean flat, 20-20 almost fuller flat. They're not designed to make your music sound fantastic, they sound as it was recorded. They're all Sonion and Knowles drivers, universal standard in BA's. These are ALMOST reference quality. They have scalpel like separation, there's things I'm hearing in samples, synths, and textures for the very first time in songs I've written, recorded, mixed and mastered myself! A lot of this owes to the sound of your 8ba setup, (all 8ba setups of any brand seem to have a certain shelf in reference to their separation) and the absolute perfect seal these make. Now all brands purposefully have their house colour (best 8ba I've heard are still the JH Angie but THEY make the music fun, even ****ty mixes) these require the SOURCE to sound fun, these are brilliant, you hear exactly only whats in the mix, so again, this colour is flat, flat, flat, absolutely loving them.


 

 Nice!
 So if they are customs then how do you get fitted when ordering from a place like aliexpress?


----------



## JazzVinyl

maty j said:


> These are the Aliexpress 8ba per side, 4 way fully custom in ears that cost chump change at $680!! (So cheap, so so cheap :O) that I reviewed a few pages back (didn't allow me to post pics, too new?) Bit of an upgrade in sound sig:




Nice! Congrats that you consider a pair of IEM's that cost almost $700.00 as "So cheap, so so cheap" 

Enjoy your new customs!!


Cheers...

.


----------



## smy1

And then what happens if you need to get them refitted?


----------



## alvinlim2010

Man they look awesome!


----------



## Maty J

yes yes I was waiting for that  Should have written comparatively :O A pair of 8 driver per side complete customs...anywhere....literally anywhere...you're looking at....entry level...$2000AUD, up to, pfft lets say $5000AUD....so! $680 for 16 drivers total, entirely hand made! with real carbon fibre backs, your choice of any colour combination under the the sun and back plate materials AND Sonion and Knowles drivers and a custom 4WAY CROSSOVER! $680 is just absolutely nuts...yes it's still a bit of money! BUT comparatively  if I were looking at a "cheap pair" of headphones (when compared to what these would normally cost you), i'd save my nut off, get myself to this budget and get a pair :O spectacular for this price. 
  
 It's sort of put fully custom multi ba studio level IEMs into the public eye, not just for rich audiophiles or signed musos'! Like i consider the JH Angie mk2 at around $2000 or the westone w80 at $2000 for universals to be stupid, like....I would never drop that kind of coin on a universal iem...which is how I found these, $2000 for a universal vs $680 for a better sounding entirely custom! This is what i mean by cheap


----------



## ctheanh

You can be right but I don't think so..
 I tried 1More Triple driver - Yes, it's quite detail but it can not compare with some another triple driver like Magaosi K3 or LZ A4.
 With build quality and sound signature I like **** 4in1 more.. My XE800 and RE400 were broken/driver damge.. that's why I like **** 4in1.
 I agree with you that some mono- dynamic driver IEM are hyped here - like MEMT X5,...but XE800 or RE400 can beat 1More quite well.


----------



## mochill

I don't honestly see the point of so many drivers


----------



## Maty J

I didnt either and stuck with just 4 ba for kind of my whole life (had a set of westone 3 way back when, 3 drivers, not a huge difference between the 3 and 4 setup), and single dynamic (which I still looooove, but are an entirely different animal)...all in all they're sort of much of a muchness, each brand has their own sound, but, but, but!
  
 ....there is some kind of voodoo magic when you hit the 8 driver point, 6 doesn't really do it, but once you hit 8, detail, separation and imaging jumps up considerably, like....a night and day noticeable jump, and these having a 4 way crossover and triple bore makes that difference even more noticeable (low - lowmid - mid/high have their own sound path which keeps their respective frequencies very very clean....kind of wish these were 4 bore with a seperate mid and high but cant be overly picky at this price point and i have stupidly narrow ear canals, Gary did a wizard job at making the 3 bores fit ) BUT, if you get 3 really good drivers with their own feed you could probably achieve a similar sound but they cant have a 4 way crossover so probably not. 
  
 I also know that by doubling up BA's in their chosen freq range you can begin to control where you want a bump for particular applications, like harder hitting bass for stage users/performing musicians, endlessly high top end for mixing engineers (JH Layla for instance) forward mids OR the opposite, a massive U shape for radio listeners, then utter flatness for mastering engineers etc These can all be controlled by choosing different types of BAs and varying their combinations. 
  
 The main reason for my buy on these was 1) as a daily, and 2) for mixing, my ie800 sound super fun with their U shape, like the bottom i swear goes down to about 10hz hah, and the now sold JH Angie with their flatness but a bit exaggerated top top end (and were absolutely huge, reason i sold), these are sort of massively flat. They have a very very similar sound to the angie being 8ba per side but i think the flatness of these customs has possibly a lot to do with the custom moulded shell. Cause there's no silicone or foam tip effecting the sound and no natural 1khz - 5khz ear canal bump getting in the way as these go so deep it bypasses all ear artefacts 
  
 If you have a store (we have one here in Melbourne called Addicted To Audio, in one glass cabinet they have I **** you not about $100,000 worth of IEM's from dynamic up to 12BA's per side, and I listened to damn near all of them ) go listen for yourself, get a range from 4-6-8-10-12 ba and listen to the same song through them all. Size to value to sound quality, the best ratio, 8ba's seem to be the sweet spot...I mean...if this company had made a 10ba fully custom...i probably would have bought them


----------



## Yoshi948

That was my point to my reply .


----------



## Skullophile

maty j said:


> I didnt either and stuck with just 4 ba for kind of my whole life (had a set of westone 3 way back when, 3 drivers, not a huge difference between the 3 and 4 setup), and single dynamic (which I still looooove, but are an entirely different animal)...all in all they're sort of much of a muchness, each brand has their own sound, but, but, but!
> 
> ....there is some kind of voodoo magic when you hit the 8 driver point, 6 doesn't really do it, but once you hit 8, detail, separation and imaging jumps up considerably, like....a night and day noticeable jump, and these having a 4 way crossover and triple bore makes that difference even more noticeable (low - lowmid - mid/high have their own sound path which keeps their respective frequencies very very clean....kind of wish these were 4 bore with a seperate mid and high but cant be overly picky at this price point and i have stupidly narrow ear canals, Gary did a wizard job at making the 3 bores fit ) BUT, if you get 3 really good drivers with their own feed you could probably achieve a similar sound but they cant have a 4 way crossover so probably not.
> 
> ...


 
 What's your reference song? I have a pair of Gleam Audio 8BA per side and they are great. I'm still testing but against the Angies they sound a little less natural, more like a clear stage monitor than a studio reference iem. The difference is very small, they are a bit cooler than the Angies. Everything sounds like it its right place next to the Angies which is more than I can say for most iems. Are your ones the Hisenior 8BA?


----------



## Alex3221

c0rp1 said:


> A general question if I may, which I think many of us want to ask...
> 
> Is there currently a better bang for the buck than the Magaosi K3 Pro in the sub $250 range?
> 
> Thanks in advance !



For what I've read, I think SW III is the best sub $250 for now. 

Here is a link: http://s.aliexpress.com/fmArYBjI


----------



## Vidal

jimster480 said:


> I'm almost tempted to order them just to check them out.
> I seriously doubt they compare at all, after reading tons of headphone reviews I can safely say that most people have no idea what audio quality is in the first place.
> I just don't see a single Dynamic driver with literally 0 tuning and probably 0 R&D beating out a well funded and carefully tuned set of 3 drivers that has been awarded everywhere.
> Additionally they claim to be "Heavy Bass" headphones lol....


 
  
 You must be psychic to know what tuning/research was done by Ty Hi-Z. Maybe you even need to read reviews to know which are good earphones given your powers?
  
 Obviously I'm at a disadvantage having to rely on actually hearing and owning both earphones for six months - (I sold the 1More because they were getting used). Mind you I could look to Ty's track record in building high end earbuds to see whether they've got any previous experience in making audio kit.
  
 Heavy bass in title = Aliexpress seller (not Ty HiZ) trying to maximise search hits from joe public, obvious really.


----------



## Jimster480

vidal said:


> You must be psychic to know what tuning/research was done by Ty Hi-Z. Maybe you even need to read reviews to know which are good earphones given your powers?
> 
> Obviously I'm at a disadvantage having to rely on actually hearing and owning both earphones for six months - (I sold the 1More because they were getting used). Mind you I could look to Ty's track record in building high end earbuds to see whether they've got any previous experience in making audio kit.
> 
> Heavy bass in title = Aliexpress seller (not Ty HiZ) trying to maximise search hits from joe public, obvious really.


 

 I don't ever look at Aliexpress because its mostly just a scamsite. So for me all products on there don't exist.
 If it ever gets onto a real site, I might order it just to check it out.
 But I just don't see 1 regular dyn driver beating 3 drivers. IEM's are always anemic sounding it seems unless there are multiple drivers.


----------



## Maty J

Howdy there, they are indeed the T8!
  
 My 3 go to songs are Morph The Cat by Steely Dan, Lingus by Snarky Puppy and Electric Sunrise by Plini....then sometimes a few of my own songs cause I've spent so much time with them from their conception I know them inside out. 
  
 These are on par with the angies just a little closer in terms of stage (no freq phase tech to do this) separation is the same, umm, it's a funny one right, you cant exactly compare them side by side  I'm spreading the love! These boys have sold 10 pairs total, for the price it should be 100,000 pairs! And if they do well i feel like they'll start offering 10-12-14ba models :O 
  
 Now comparing these to a CUSTOM pair of angies....that could be another ball game, I feel some of the benefits I'm hearing here are because they're a custom fit....get a reputable brand with in house BA's and crazy proprietary tech in custom form....would possibly just bulldoze these....but I dont think it'd be as a big a jump as you'd expect....but then you're probably paying $4000 so you'd want to damn well hope they make you coffee and play with your balls to :O
  
 Ultimate Audio here in Melbourne (who have their IEM's made in china...go figure) have an 8 driver design for $2000 fully custom, I was actually considering buying these until i found these....I think its these kinds of companies who make this exact type of earphone and slap on a 500% markup in price and their logo. And from what i know sonion and especially knowles drivers are used in most of these! What you're really paying for is customer service, warranty and name? Which I "unofficially" get (besides name) with these anyway! China boutique manufacturers would give you a pair for free if you complained enough  we make their rep in these forums, thats kind of all they care about


----------



## Vidal

jimster480 said:


> IEM's are always anemic sounding it seems unless there are multiple drivers.


 
  
 Yeah, there's a real track record of that isn't there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 obviously ignoring the IE800 and Dita Earphones.


----------



## Jimster480

maty j said:


> Howdy there, they are indeed the T8!
> 
> My 3 go to songs are Morph The Cat by Steely Dan, Lingus by Snarky Puppy and Electric Sunrise by Plini....then sometimes a few of my own songs cause I've spent so much time with them from their conception I know them inside out.
> 
> ...


 

 I believe that Custom Art has an 8BA setup that is around $1200


----------



## Maty J

Hmm thats about $1800 Australian  our dollar sucks, these were $680 Australian, or like....what's that... $500 American? Their use of 2 full range drivers stuck in there is extremely interesting? :O They'd put out a very unique sound! After all of these crazy models coming out....it was the price that literally sold me  
  
 Though! These companies who do have an RnD department are doing some awesome stuff, like these guys....but, at this number of Ba's i wonder what actually becomes better or worse rather than just different?


----------



## NoMythsAudio

jescereal said:


> There's a new 3BA iem from HCK's store: 2016 New CTZ 3BA
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-New-CTZ-3BA-In-Ear-Earphone-3BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitoring-Earphone-With-MMCX/1825606_32775729468.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 Got this a few days ago.
 Not only do they look super beautiful, they sound really nice. Wonderful.
  

  
 Sorry I do not possess those colorful audiophile superlatives but I know quality sound and this is quality.
 Also, for me, it's the best fitting IEM. I've always had problems with fitting earphones, in fact I avoid them for that reason. These, however are comfortable and fits me almost perfectly.
 I've worn them for 2 hours with no problems.


----------



## NNewman

mochill said:


> em5813 doesn't have detachable cables and is 425 dollar



There is a used pair on sale for 200 euro...


----------



## jasparis

I know he doesn't appear to have an amazing reputation around here, but NiceHCK has said he'd sell the k3 pros for $80.00.


----------



## anticute

vidal said:


> Ty HiZ G3s have been used pretty much every day for 6 months without falling apart, even after crushing one of them with the castor of an office chair they still work (After putting the two halves back together).
> 
> I put sound quality ahead of build quality anytime and on that front the G3 beat the 1Mores IMO. If you're thinking they're Basshead IEMs you've obviously never heard them. They're open backed, full of detail and if anything slightly bass shy.
> 
> *Think an IEM version of AKG Q701s*


 
 Sounds intriguing. How is isolation, if they are open backed?


----------



## nplateau

jasparis said:


> I know he doesn't appear to have an amazing reputation around here, but NiceHCK has said he'd sell the k3 pros for $80.00.


 


 Does he have a code for them, or will I have to contact him directly?


----------



## NNewman

nplateau said:


> Does he have a code for them, or will I have to contact him directly?



Make an order and drop a message. He will adjust the price. Just bought one from him for 80 usd 20 mi utes ago.


----------



## nplateau

nnewman said:


> Make an order and drop a message. He will adjust the price. Just bought one from him for 80 usd 20 mi utes ago.


 
  
 I'll give it a shot.  I just sent him a message too, hopefully he'll respond to that as well.


----------



## vegetaleb

why on earth they postponed deals to tomorrow?
 We are the 28th March 1am PDT and yet they say 23 hours left for Anniversary deals


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I bought a couple things from the sale already, not headphone related. It looks like some headphone deals are only 2 days, not 3 like they should be.


----------



## nplateau

I can confirm that NiceHCK also gave me the $80.00 deal.  Thanks Jasparis for the heads up!

  


jasparis said:


> I know he doesn't appear to have an amazing reputation around here, but NiceHCK has said he'd sell the k3 pros for $80.00.


----------



## jasparis

nplateau said:


> Should be a bargain!


----------



## vegetaleb

Yeah some shops (honest) started the deals others like where I want to buy a mi band 2 + KZ ATE are still freezing for tomorrow


----------



## Vidal

nplateau said:


> I can confirm that NiceHCK also gave me the $80.00 deal.


 
  
 Hmm, tempting but had a couple of bad experiences with NiceHCK in the past - fake tracking numbers and the earphones never being sent. Can't decide!


----------



## nplateau

vidal said:


> Hmm, tempting but had a couple of bad experiences with NiceHCK in the past - fake tracking numbers and the earphones never being sent. Can't decide!


 


 Damn... well I suppose I just have to keep my fingers crossed.  I really hope they deliver.


----------



## Vidal

nplateau said:


> Damn... well I suppose I just have to keep my fingers crossed.  I really hope they deliver.


 
  
 If you really want them then it's worth the risk, you'll get your money back if they don't turn up. It's just the disappointment of not getting them.


----------



## 1clearhead

maty j said:


> yes yes I was waiting for that  Should have written comparatively :O A pair of 8 driver per side complete customs...anywhere....literally anywhere...you're looking at....entry level...$2000AUD, up to, pfft lets say $5000AUD....so! $680 for 16 drivers total, entirely hand made! with real carbon fibre backs, your choice of any colour combination under the the sun and back plate materials AND Sonion and Knowles drivers and a custom 4WAY CROSSOVER! $680 is just absolutely nuts...yes it's still a bit of money! BUT comparatively  if I were looking at a "cheap pair" of headphones (when compared to what these would normally cost you), i'd save my nut off, get myself to this budget and get a pair :O spectacular for this price.
> 
> It's sort of put fully custom multi ba studio level IEMs into the public eye, not just for rich audiophiles or signed musos'! Like i consider the JH Angie mk2 at around $2000 or the westone w80 at $2000 for universals to be stupid, like....I would never drop that kind of coin on a universal iem...which is how I found these, $2000 for a universal vs $680 for a better sounding entirely custom! This is what i mean by cheap


 
  
 Have you ever tried the KM series from China?
  
 Link....
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.4.bYJZLp&scm=1007.10009.70205.100200300000001&id=546071377430&pvid=9e0276e5-c813-43a2-88a6-b93b327e9f6a
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.23.dd3s0s&id=525226973058&ns=1&abbucket=18#detail
  
 Personally, these are the best I've heard by far with the best resolution possible I've ever experienced, as well.
  


mochill said:


> I don't honestly see the point of so many drivers


 
  
 +1 ....as an example, I took the SENDIY M1221 in a "head-to-head" listening audition for several hours against the GREAT "KM series" from China. And the conclusion was as small as a slight 5 to 7% better resolution towards the KM series, and the price difference for both are astonishing, to say the least. All details for both were so similar, it would take a little more than the average Joe to tell them apart.


----------



## Vidal

anticute said:


> Sounds intriguing. How is isolation, if they are open backed?


 
  
 They isolate, I guess because you still have the driver and circuit board between you and the outside but not massively even with foam eartips (my preference)


----------



## VShaft

jimster480 said:


> I don't ever look at Aliexpress because its mostly just a scamsite. So for me all products on there don't exist.


 
  
 That's really mighty presumptuous of you. I'm not affiliated in any way with any seller on Ali, but what you said ticks me off because it's really a load of BS. Plain and simple.
  
 I've been treated better by Ali sellers than anyone in any of my local stores, which are used to the Average Joes not asking _anything_ related to the equipment they buy, so when you came with a question they look at you with that "Man, get off my back and just buy the damn thing" kind of look.
  
 In any case, you can always buy the "non-existent" Ali IEMs when they find their way to a "real" place like Amazon, with the obligatory price-bump, of course.
  
  


maty j said:


> My 3 go to songs are Morph The Cat by Steely Dan, Lingus by Snarky Puppy and Electric Sunrise by Plini....


 
  
 Thanks for some great music recommendations! Plini I've heard before, but never heard Steely Dan and Snarky Puppy. I'm usually not much for jazz, too much musical wankery most of the time, for my tastes at least). But these are awesome!


----------



## Maty J

1clearhead - yeah the issue here is purely size, and fit, those look quite huge depth wise.... it's the complete custom of these 8ba that won me over....the flush, absolutely made for every curve of your inner ear just rocks on a whole other level


----------



## 1clearhead

maty j said:


> 1clearhead - yeah the issue here is purely size, and fit, those look quite huge depth wise.... it's the complete custom of these 8ba that won me over....the flush, absolutely made for every curve of your inner ear just rocks on a whole other level


 

 Thanks for your intake!


----------



## mochill

nnewman said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > em5813 doesn't have detachable cables and is 425 dollar
> ...


Get it


----------



## loomisjohnson

jimster480 said:


> I don't ever look at Aliexpress because its mostly just a scamsite. So for me all products on there don't exist.
> If it ever gets onto a real site, I might order it just to check it out.
> But I just don't see 1 regular dyn driver beating 3 drivers. IEM's are always anemic sounding it seems unless there are multiple drivers.


 

 most people here claim to purchase  their iems from aliexpress and post their alleged impressions of the iems they claim to have actually purchased, so your point of view is quite refreshing.


----------



## Sinocelt

maty j said:


> These are the Aliexpress 8ba per side


 
  
 AliExpress is like eBay: a platform, not a seller, and certainly not a manufacturer. Without the name of the seller, it'll be hard for anyone wishing to follow in your footsteps to know if they've found the right CIEM.


----------



## nerdspot

I can confirm that Jim from NiceHCK gave me the $80 price for the K3 Pro as well (He also discounted a pair of spinfits I bought off him).
  
  
 Quote:


sinocelt said:


> AliExpress is like eBay: a platform, not a seller, and certainly not a manufacturer. Without the name of the seller, it'll be hard for anyone wishing to follow in your footsteps to know if they've found the right CIEM.


 
 Maty J shared the link a few pages ago.


----------



## kova4a

I also cracked and jumped on the k3 pro deal. Seemed too good to pass


----------



## snip3r77

nerdspot said:


> Maty J shared the link a few pages ago.




I thought he is questionable?


----------



## Podster

nerdspot said:


> Maty J shared the link a few pages ago.


 

 I thought Jim at NiceHCK was the seller?
  
@kova4a I wish I could find a seller that would drop the Sendiy M1221 like that


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah I hope Jim ships your guys stuff, I forget what iem it was a while back but it was super popular and everybody was ordering it and he didn't even have the stock he said he did.


----------



## groucho69

vshaft said:


> That's really mighty presumptuous of you. I'm not affiliated in any way with any seller on Ali, but what you said ticks me off because it's really a load of BS. Plain and simple.
> 
> I've been treated better by Ali sellers than anyone in any of my local stores, which are used to the Average Joes not asking _anything_ related to the equipment they buy, so when you came with a question they look at you with that "Man, get off my back and just buy the damn thing" kind of look.
> 
> ...


 
 You never have too much Steely Dan


----------



## nerdspot

lurk650 said:


> Yeah I hope Jim ships your guys stuff, I forget what iem it was a while back but it was super popular and everybody was ordering it and he didn't even have the stock he said he did.


 
 I think that the **** DT2+? I got mine but yeah I think he bit off more than he could chew then. I'm willing to give him the benefit of doubt though (there's always dispute if it comes down to that).
  
 ----
  


podster said:


> I thought Jim at NiceHCK was the seller?
> 
> @kova4a I wish I could find a seller that would drop the Sendiy M1221 like that


 
  
  


snip3r77 said:


> I thought he is questionable?


 
 NiceHCK is the seller for the discounted K3 Pro. Topeco/Hisenior is the vendor for Matty's 8 BA CIEMs.


----------



## Shinry

vidal said:


> That glue, are you sure that's not driver flex? I never had any problem with insertion as I just pinched the end, I certainly have no reason to expect them not to last a decent amount of time from my use of them so far.
> 
> You lost me with the Yoshi comment.


 
 It really is the cable unfortunatelly. 
 Why is my preference for the other headphones bad to you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just stated what "I" would prefer in the 15-20 region from the headphones I own myself.


----------



## kova4a

podster said:


> I thought Jim at NiceHCK was the seller?
> 
> @kova4a I wish I could find a seller that would drop the Sendiy M1221 like that


 
 Well. you never know - maybe some day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I'm not necessarily looking for something bright and extremely resolving as I do have an ety er4s and brainwavz b2 for that. If the k3 pro manages to outclass gr07 or titan 1 I'll be a happy camper for 80 bucks spent. Hell, I'll be happy if it's better than a vsonic vsd3s or vsd5


----------



## SpiderNhan

Also got the K3 deal from Jim at NiceHCK. He also let me take a MEMT X5 and a bunch of KZ ear tips at a discount, too.


----------



## VShaft

laughmoredaily said:


> Anyone have AWEI iem's? I know they are bottom of the barrel budget, but their earbuds are incredible.


 

 I have their *ES-Q9* model. Bought 2 of them. It was my first ever Chi-fi IEM, though in retrospect there really isn't any _fi_ to them. At the time, for the price of around $5, I thought they were very good. Plus, the wooden shells were totally new to me and felt like some premium feature. So my overall initial impressions were positive. However:
  
 - 1 unit died on me pretty fast, about a month in.
 - both casings on both IEMs had at one point fallen apart, had to put them back with glue.
 - both units exhibit serious driver flex, on both earpieces.
 - the cable has some serious microphonics.
 - their fit and isolation was average at best.
  
 Sound-wise, except from the okay bass, there's nothing good about them I can say. The KZ ATR costs about the same, and compared to thr Awei, the ATR should be priced at $50. Initially, I was about to try some of their more expensive models, but then I learned about the ATE-S, got them, and never looked back. As it is, I'm not too keen on trying any of their other IEMs.


----------



## Vidal

shinry said:


> Why is my preference for the other headphones bad to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm not saying your comment was bad, I just didn't understand the Yoshi comment *if* you were making it to me. I'm now guessing that bit wasn't meant for me?
  
 Incidentally, I agree with your choices Memt, Urbans are v.good choices in that price range I'd add in Mannhas C190 and Einsear T2 ahead of the ZS3s though unless isolation is a priority.


----------



## Fulvio

Do you have any idea why QKZ has two W1 listed, one at 6.80 and one "Super Bowl Tuning Nozzles" at 5.94? I'd like to try them because I heard the detachable cable is rather good for the price, and I wonder if there is actually a difference between the two of them.


----------



## Shinry

vidal said:


> I'm not saying your comment was bad, I just didn't understand the Yoshi comment *if* you were making it to me. I'm now guessing that bit wasn't meant for me?
> 
> Incidentally, I agree with your choices Memt, Urbans are v.good choices in that price range I'd add in Mannhas C190 and Einsear T2 ahead of the ZS3s though unless isolation is a priority.


 
 I just packed 2 responses in 1 answer. In a forum I think a direct answer even without quotes is dedicated directly to the person in front of it and Yoshi asked which I'd prefer (or by what) directly after this.
 Btw. I'd choose the ZS3 because to me they are one of the best fitting IE with at least decent sound for a good price (Gearsbest at least)
 I did want to try T2 and another model of Mannhas, but I don't think they would deliver that much of an upgrade or other soundstyle compared to my other 12 IE.


----------



## jasparis

podster said:


> I thought Jim at NiceHCK was the seller?
> 
> @kova4a
> I wish I could find a seller that would drop the Sendiy M1221 like that:tongue_smile:





I did try the sendiy as well, but lowest was 130 and that's a bit much for me at the minute!


----------



## Skullophile

https://www.shenzhenaudio.com/spinfit-cp230-in-ear-earphones-patented-silicone-eartip-1-pair.html
  
 new Spinfit dual flange! "The cheapest audio bank account downgrade". lol


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vshaft said:


> I have their *ES-Q9* model. Bought 2 of them. It was my first ever Chi-fi IEM, though in retrospect there really isn't any _fi_ to them. At the time, for the price of around $5, I thought they were very good. Plus, the wooden shells were totally new to me and felt like some premium feature. So my overall initial impressions were positive. However:
> 
> The KZ ATR costs about the same, and compared to thr Awei, the ATR should be priced at $50. Initially, I was about to try some of their more expensive models, but then I learned about the ATE-S, got them, and never looked back. As it is, I'm not too keen on trying any of their other IEMs.


 
 You're right, about the ES-Q9, on first inspection they sound great (I love wood bodies), and then it hits you, the average sound, with a sharpness. I didn't like that sharpness, I'd listen to them semi-regularly if it wasn't for that. I hear the D-ZAT may also have a sharpness, so I'm staying away. I wish there were more budget option wood buds.
  
 Thanks for the ATE-S recommendation, I may check them out. Did that IEM keep you away from buying other Chifi iem's altogether (or just KZ)? If so, that must sound fantastic!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

spidernhan said:


> Also got the K3 deal from Jim at NiceHCK. He also let me take a MEMT X5 and a bunch of KZ ear tips at a discount, too.


 
 Nice. I paid full price from him.


----------



## Vidal

shinry said:


> I did want to try T2 and another model of Mannhas, but I don't think they would deliver that much of an upgrade or other soundstyle compared to my other 12 IE.


 
  
 Was it the E170 aka the Fanmusic E6 (lookalike)? I've got them too. They're as good as the C190s just a little less bass, not always a bad thing. Both the Mannhas and the T2 are in my top 10 earphones.


----------



## TwinACStacks

kova4a said:


> Well. you never know - maybe some day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 It outclasses 3 of Them. (IMHO)  The Ety is more an Audiophile EQ'd IEM. If you like that more neutral sound signature they are hard to beat. For sure, compared to the Ety the K3 is a Bass Cannon.
  








 TWIN


----------



## peter123

sinocelt said:


> I've been looking at BT cables. Actually, I bought some. I haven't yet received them, though, so I don't know how good (... or not) they are. I wish I'd known about the sale a little sooner, though. -_-"
> 
> BT cables with MMCX connectors are common, but I've also managed to find one BT cable with 0.78-mm pins (the "standard" CIEM pins ... I believe).
> 
> But even if sound quality is okay and the signal doesn't drop (fingers crossed, both hands), battery life won't be great, so at best it's a solution for commutes or workouts, not long listening sessions.




Could you please provide a link to the 0.78mm cable, thanks?


----------



## kova4a

twinacstacks said:


> It outclasses 3 of Them. (IMHO)  The Ety is more an Audiophile EQ'd IEM. If you like that more neutral sound signature they are hard to beat. For sure, compared to the Ety the K3 is a Bass Cannon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, I guess I'll see that for myself. I don't have too high expectation as through the years I have been let down by a lot of hyped stuff, but I wouldn't mind if I'm impressed. I also don't look only for flat neutral sound, so I have nothing against more bass but only if its controlled and tight.


----------



## jasparis

Posted this originally in the wrong place!

Just got the tennmak pianos in the post. OOTB i think they are great, better than the x5's.

Mid bass feels more controlled and still has some nice sub bass. Treble could maybe do with more sparkle possibly.

One bonus is the included silicones actually fit my ears! Will try them out on public transport on the way to work tomorrow and see how the isolation is.


----------



## DBaldock9

peter123 said:


> Could you please provide a link to the 0.78mm cable, thanks?


 

 If 0.78 is the same fitment as the Trinity Audio Delta earphones, I've got one of their Bluetooth Lanyards available. It's never been opened, since I thought I had ordered the MMCX model, to use with my MMCX earphones.
  
 Currently Out-Of-Stock - https://www.trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/accessories/products/trinity-bluetooth-lanyard?variant=24229213639


----------



## VShaft

laughmoredaily said:


> You're right, about the ES-Q9, on first inspection they sound great (I love wood bodies), and then it hits you, the average sound, with a sharpness. I didn't like that sharpness, I'd listen to them semi-regularly if it wasn't for that. I hear the D-ZAT may also have a sharpness, so I'm staying away. I wish there were more budget option wood buds.
> 
> Thanks for the ATE-S recommendation, I may check them out. Did that IEM keep you away from buying other Chifi iem's altogether (or just KZ)? If so, that must sound fantastic!


 
  
 Exactly, average sound _and_ sharp. My portable source is a poor Ruizu X02, in itself pretty harsh with and otherwise average sound. So when I initially paired it with the ES-Q9, with all my newbie ignorance, I knew _something_ was amiss. I did revisit them today, however, thought of doing a little "mod" (if you can call it that). I drilled a hole in the back of the housings, where the black dot is in the middle of the "silver" circle. I blew into the nozzle, and could feel the air escaping through the back, but there was _still_ driver flex when I put them on, although just a tad bit less. All in all, not an IEM I'd recommend to anyone, really. I admit to still being curious about some of their newer models, but not enough that I'd actually spend money on them.
  
 The ATE-S was my dip into true Chi-fi. It didn't keep me at all from buying other in-ears. On the contrary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I got the ZS2 next, because I wanted to get a feel for dual DD  (though I know there are far better choices for dual DDs). Then got the ZS3, out of sheer curiosity, and I love them. Their comfort is supreme, and the sound is mind-blowing for such a price. After that, I was looking at 3-4 other under-or-around $20 IEMs (Kinera BD005, ZST, Urbanfun, Tennmak Pro) but eventually decided to shell the same amount of money on one higher-end in-ear. That was the PMV A-01 Mk. II which I got a month back. It's a triple hybrid - 1 DD + 2BA, and it's fabulous in every way imaginable. This is my stop. The PMV is my personal flagship, and I'm not planning on buying anything else in the foreseeable future, IEM wise.
  
 I do plan on getting an DAC/amp for the PC and a better DAP. I have the FiiO E10K and FiiO M3 in mind.


----------



## peter123

dbaldock9 said:


> If 0.78 is the same fitment as the Trinity Audio Delta earphones, I've got one of their Bluetooth Lanyards available. It's never been opened, since I thought I had ordered the MMCX model, to use with my MMCX earphones.
> 
> Currently Out-Of-Stock - https://www.trinityaudioengineering.com/collections/accessories/products/trinity-bluetooth-lanyard?variant=24229213639




Thanks but I've got one of those already  It's actually pretty nice, just unfortunate that the only IEM's in the world that it works with are not to my liking. 

Trinity uses their proprietary connectors, I'm looking for a "regular" 2-pin for my ASG-1PLUS.


----------



## Sinocelt

peter123 said:


> Could you please provide a link to the 0.78mm cable, thanks?


 
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Micro-USB-To-Female-USB-Host-Cable-OTG-Mini-USB-Cable-For-samsung-HTC-xiaomi-Android/32623689055.html
  
 Remember: I've ordered it but haven't received it yet; I don't know if it really first, if it works well, etc.


----------



## Vidal

sinocelt said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Micro-USB-To-Female-USB-Host-Cable-OTG-Mini-USB-Cable-For-samsung-HTC-xiaomi-Android/32623689055.html
> 
> Remember: I've ordered it but haven't received it yet; I don't know if it really first, if it works well, etc.


 
  
 Looks a lot like the Tennmak branded MMCX unit that disappeared quickly. I sold two and had two returns both complaining that they were poor at keeping connected.
  
 I got my fingers burnt with that one as everyone was raving about it when it came out. I hope it's either a different version or it's been revised since then.


----------



## Roen

No more cheap K3 Pro's?


----------



## Lurk650

roen said:


> No more cheap K3 Pro's?




$80 from HCK if you ask him but if you know what happened during the DT2 popularity then tread with caution. Also the fact that Magaosi will catch wind of this and stop him from selling it as a possibility


----------



## petsu

Heyo, I am looking for good iems to use with motorcycle helmet and just for travelling use too. I love my beyerdynamic dt-40 for their clarity and airiness but sometimes the highs are too much for my ears and the bass is lacking in them. So I think because I already got them, I should try something different with iems and get one with "darker" sound for edm etc. 

The problem is, it would be very good if the iems had volume control in them as when im driving my motorcycle I cant access my phones (LG v10, it has the B&O dac) volume buttons.

First I was looking at KZs but they don't have the possibility for it I guess? Then I found about fake ie80's but they don't seem neither. Vivo xe800s look just kind of boring for me and the cable also worries me, not sure if it has volume control. Tennmak pro seems good option, as I found it has mmcx cable. Does it mean I can buy cable meant for shures which got volume control or even Bluetooth and it would work just fine? Im also up for suggestions, they need to fit inside helmet without tearing my ear off everytime I take my helmet off, like my LG normal iems do  it hurts a lot!


----------



## Jeff Music

what about the Joyroom ET505? Good sound?


----------



## DBaldock9

peter123 said:


> Thanks but I've got one of those already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I had originally bought the Bluetooth Lanyard when it became available, and pre-ordered the PM4 - but cancelled the earphone when I found that it wasn't going to use MMCX connectors.  Then when the first Lanyard arrived, it was the bi-pin model (the order page had defaulted to that, even though I thought I was selecting the MMCX model).  I ended up ordering the MMCX Lanyard, and the other one is just sitting here, unopened.  Didn't realize that Trinity was using a proprietary bi-pin configuration.  Makes it harder to re-sell any accessories.


----------



## Jimster480

loomisjohnson said:


> most people here claim to purchase  their iems from aliexpress and post their alleged impressions of the iems they claim to have actually purchased, so your point of view is quite refreshing.


 

 The problem is that alixpress is basically just alibaba which is a site known for scammers.
 There have been so many posts in this thread of people selling fake headphones on aliexpress and considering how many people have tried to scam my friends and I over the years over multiple purchases not related to audio.... I'll never purchase from a shady market like that.
 Because basically those sites are filled with chinese scammers trying to make a buck, not to say that there aren't legit sellers but in our experiences over the years its been more bad than good and I'd rather avoid a potentially horrible experience and just not purchase at all.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Stay far away from Plextone IEM's, I just got the X36M ($5 US/Gearbest) and X46M ($8.50 US/Aliexpress) in the mail and I'm not impressed. I'll let you know if that changes after burn in.
  
 Stupid me, also ordered the 41 after someone said it sounds like VJJB K4, stupid me, stupid me...


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

jimster480 said:


> The problem is that alixpress is basically just alibaba which is a site known for scammers.
> There have been so many posts in this thread of people selling fake headphones on aliexpress and considering how many people have tried to scam my friends and I over the years over multiple purchases not related to audio.... I'll never purchase from a shady market like that.
> Because basically those sites are filled with chinese scammers trying to make a buck, not to say that there aren't legit sellers but in our experiences over the years its been more bad than good and I'd rather avoid a potentially horrible experience and just not purchase at all.


 
 It sounds like you're being a little too cautious... regarding orders not being delivered, Aliexpress has refunded all those orders, quite easily, I might add. There are scammers everywhere in the world and you just need to keep your eyes open on forums talking about Aliexpress sellers, just like this one. 
  
 You're missing out if you don't shop on Ali, but that's not my problem...


----------



## Jimster480

laughmoredaily said:


> It sounds like you're been a little too cautious... other than orders not being delivered, Aliexpress has refunded all those orders, quite easily, I might add. There are scammers everywhere in the world and you just need to keep your eyes open on forums talking about Aliexpress sellers, just like this one.
> 
> You're missing out if you don't shop on Ali, but that's not my problem...


 

 Well in ordering car parts especially we have been burned so many times. Even on piping, wiring, connectors, etc.
 They have been different, not of the gauge or thickness specified/claimed or the parts didn't fit or were so horribly made that they were falling apart out of the box.
 We have had multiple claims open spanning months on both aliexpress and alibaba and they have sided with the sellers multiple times despite them straight up scamming by not sending the right thing.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Lol. I'm sorry to hear that. I personally would never order car parts or anything significant like that that wasn't from a recognizable seller in my own country (Canada). If I were you, I'd use Aliexpress for simple things only. Headphones, music players, etc, etc.
  
 PS: However, I did order a mail order bride from Russia once, and she never showed up.


----------



## Hisoundfi

It's Chinese:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/flc-technology-flc-8s/reviews/18312


----------



## robervaul

hisoundfi said:


> It's Chinese:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/flc-technology-flc-8s/reviews/18312


 
 Great review Vince. How is your top tier performers now?


----------



## Hisoundfi

robervaul said:


> Great review Vince. How is your top tier performers now?


 
 The FLC 8S definitely makes the list.
  
 I just updated it.
  
 Cheers


----------



## robervaul

hisoundfi said:


> The FLC 8S definitely makes the list.
> 
> I just updated it.
> 
> Cheers


 
 lol. I got it.  thanks


----------



## alvinlim2010

alex3221 said:


> For what I've read, I think SW III is the best sub $250 for now.
> 
> Here is a link: http://s.aliexpress.com/fmArYBjI



How would you compare the sw3 and K3 Pro?


----------



## Roen

jimster480 said:


> Well in ordering car parts especially we have been burned so many times. Even on piping, wiring, connectors, etc.
> They have been different, not of the gauge or thickness specified/claimed or the parts didn't fit or were so horribly made that they were falling apart out of the box.
> 
> We have had multiple claims open spanning months on both aliexpress and alibaba and they have sided with the sellers multiple times despite them straight up scamming by not sending the right thing.


credit card charge back is your friend.


----------



## Jimster480

roen said:


> credit card charge back is your friend.


 
 We have and its a pain in the ass going back and forth with the bank because these people friggin fight over it like its their livelihood.


----------



## wastan

At this stage, you can get scammed even on Amazon where, with the way they handle stock, even legit sellers can have a fake shipped out in their name. FWIW i've only had a couple of poor transactions on Ali and those were resolved fairly quickly in my favor.


----------



## crabdog

@1clearhead any update on the proposed new cable?


----------



## alvinlim2010

Oh man this is giving a conundrum! The m1221, K3 Pro, or music maker sw3? I'm looking for something to complement my lz a4, which I find is little uncomfortable for my smaller ears.


----------



## Phantasia

Hi, could someone please give me a recommendation for IEMs that suit well with my budget and my preference.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have budet for max $40 each IEMs (already with discount of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  
 1. I prefer an IEM that can offer a huge soundstage and good imaging for mostly watching movies or live concerts,with no piercing high and definitely not v-shaped.
 2. IEM's that suit well with metal and rock music such as Disturbed, Metalica, Green day etc. with good drum's slam. if possible, also not v-shaped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 And if you don't mind, please give your impression for your recommendation.
 Thank you


----------



## Slater

Hey, does anyone know the difference between the VJJB V1 and the V1S?
  
 I know these don't have the best reputation around here (and there's much better options out there), but I've had the V1 (not S) for some time now and always wondered what the V1S sounded like in comparison.
  
 Despite them being quite comfortable, my V1 have always been quite underwhelming. They sound very thin and hollow, easily distort (I assume due to the tiny driver), seriously lack bass, and have OOC microphonics.
  
 I was able to improve the bass (and correct a driver flex problem in 1 side) by porting it and swapping the tips.
  
 I'm curious if anyone who has the V1S can chime in and describe the sound (preferably how it compares to the V1).


----------



## themindfreak

phantasia said:


> Hi, could someone please give me a recommendation for IEMs that suit well with my budget and my preference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Reading back I think the SOMiC V4 suits your needs. It is said to have good imaging and clarity without sounding V-shaped.


----------



## Lurk650

alvinlim2010 said:


> Oh man this is giving a conundrum! The m1221, K3 Pro, or music maker sw3? I'm looking for something to complement my lz a4, which I find is little uncomfortable for my smaller ears.




K3. 

SW3 is big and the M1221 is the same shell as the K1 which isn't huge is bigger than the K3.


----------



## alvinlim2010

lurk650 said:


> K3.
> 
> SW3 is big and the M1221 is the same shell as the K1 which isn't huge is bigger than the K3.



Yea I'm seriously considering the K3, which is ironically the cheapest among the 3.but sound wise? Which provides good detail and treble?


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> @1clearhead any update on the proposed new cable?


 
  
 I haven't heard anything.....I'll check for you later today.


----------



## Phantasia

Thank you sir for your recommendation, i'll take an eye on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 And could somebody please give a picture of how Uiisii Hi-905 sounds like? does it really has big soundstage for its price range?
 Really curious about this IEM.


----------



## Slater

nnewman said:


> Great! That was me.  I have spoken with them yesterday, trying to lower the price, discussing with them the 80 usd for the K3 pros... I have asked for 100-105, but.... 120 is also great. Good luck to buying. I'm taking the Sendiy now!


 
  
 So what you're saying is they are NOT giving the $80usd price to "head-fi" members now?


----------



## SMRDcompany

I ordered TK12 and they just got shipped, can't wait to compare them to similarly priced western marketed IEMs. I hope it's worthwhile! Should report back to maybe help someone who also only had your Sennheisers of the world but would like to know how chinese IEMs of the same price compare. This is my biggest pet peeve, since I can't find people who can directly compare them in the way you usually can between two chinese iems or two non-chinese.


----------



## antatata

I bought the Uiisii 905, Urbanfun and KZ ZST. 
 I like the Uiisii the most, even if it really lacks a bass. With a change of eartips I managed to get a small amount of sub-bass which is just enough for me (for now  ). The vocals and details and soundstage are amazing and I would say - engaging. I listen mostly to indie, acoustic, love hearing details in the music and for these purposes, Uiisii is a pleasure to listen to. Probably it is the holographic sound signature I enjoy so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Urbanfun and KZ ZST are dull in this regard by comparison, even if both have more bass and sub-bass.


----------



## Slater

Anyone seen (or ordered) the new VJJB N1 that was recently released?
  
 It contains a passive crossover, which is odd because it has 2 identical DD drivers. Where is it directing the separated frequencies? If there was a tweeter or a BA, I'd understand the point.
  
 And those 6mm drivers look an awfully lot like the same drivers they used in the V1.
  
 Anyways, it does include (2) removable silver-plated cables and a selection of tips for tuning the sound (narrow bore, wide bore, foam).
  
 Street price is ~$20, which is a bargain if the performance is good. Heck, the 2 cables are worth that even if the IEMs suck.
  


  
 I was able to dig up 2 reviews, but they're 100% clear because neither are in English (1 Japanese, 1 Russian):
  
http://www.audiofight.info/vjjb-n1-moi
http://audio-hr2y.hatenablog.com/entry/2017/02/25/220734
  
 You can use Google Translate to check the reviews out for yourself.
  
 As tempting as they look, I don't want to be the guinea pig on this one. I think I'm going to wait until there are a few more reviews on this (preferably English and from some HF members).


----------



## Lurk650

alvinlim2010 said:


> Yea I'm seriously considering the K3, which is ironically the cheapest among the 3.but sound wise? Which provides good detail and treble?




SW3 there is talks that the newer versions introduce big sibilance and harshness. I wouldn't go for them now. The K3 provides a very good amount of detail and treble that borders bright but rarely, if at all, ever steps over that line. The M1221 I haven't heard.


----------



## luedriver

just bought some ty hi-z g3, from aliexpress they are down to $31 because of the sales


----------



## snip3r77

I got a hard on on k3 pro but wary of nicehck


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> Anyone seen (or ordered) the new VJJB N1 that was recently released?
> 
> It contains a passive crossover, which is odd because it has 2 identical DD drivers. Where is it directing the separated frequencies? If there was a tweeter or a BA, I'd understand the point.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've only seen a couple of reviews on audiofight which I didn't agree with and they seem quite positive about it. I'll stick my neck out and order a couple one for reviews and one for the store. I want to break the 100 reviews/assessments mark by the end of next month, or at least that my goal.


----------



## c0rp1

What can be considered better - the K3 Pro for $80 or the SENDIY M1221 for $120?
  
 And do people around have experience with AK Audio Store in ali?
  
 Oh... and another question - I know that the two BAs on the K3 Pro are Knowles 30017, but what about the dynamic driver?
  
 Thanks !


----------



## NNewman

Just got Sendiy for 117 without any headfi discount.


----------



## 1clearhead

c0rp1 said:


> What can be considered better - the K3 Pro for $80 or the SENDIY M1221 for $120?
> 
> And do people around have experience with AK Audio Store in ali?
> 
> ...


 
  
 They are Graphene drivers, one of the latest in dynamic driver, BA set-ups!
  
 Their is a comment (or theory) on how graphene may change the industry today.
  
 Link: http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/10-ways-graphene-is-about-to-change-your-life-1317247
  


nnewman said:


> I have made an order for K3 pros yesterday by NiceHCK for 80 usd. But i was away from home and didnt comleet the payment proces. Luckily. Late in the evening I have received a message from NiceHCK, that the lowest discount is over. Sorry.That the vendor price now 100-110... I was still able to pay 80 isd for the order, but... Beacause of the NiceHCK feedback I thought that he will never send me the phones and will just loose the time. I have decided to give try to speak with the Sendiy about additional discount for the Headfi members. And ... It worked! Not so great discount, but still something. And Im out of the "80 usd NiceHCK try". But hope others will get there K3 pros for that extraordinary price.


 

 All I can say is "be careful" ordering from certain sellers on aliexpress. That sounds a little shysty to me on the K3. Protect your wallet head-fier's!


----------



## Billl27

Few sellers selling k3 pro for about 110, and a few more $ off with coupons. Was hoping for a better deal but might go for it....


----------



## Vishal

I have found Magaosi k3 only at 100usd..
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Magaosi-K3-Pro-2-Balanced-Armature-1-Dynamic-Driver-Hybrid-IEM-Hi-Fi-DJ-Music-Audiophile/1213684_32801885376.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.5X2O0z

I have made ordered.. 
For those who have missed. 
About seller.. Have recently ordered few items at decent price so seems nice.. But haven't received items yet so can't say.. 

Happy listening. 
Vishal Kumar.


----------



## Vishal

I guess the price is only for today.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I don't know which budget IEM's to buy so I'm skipping town.
  
 Still waiting for: KZ ZS3, KZ ED7, ROCK Zircon. 
  
 (I've heard people use all of these for daily use.)


----------



## demo-to

c0rp1 said:


> What can be considered better - the K3 Pro for $80 or the SENDIY M1221 for $120?
> 
> And do people around have experience with AK Audio Store in ali?
> 
> ...


 

 I have both for a few days now - only 2-3h listening time each. So very first impression which may vary in future with burn in (if applies)
  
 Comparison what I hear so far:
 K3P is the more balanced and more neutral of both. I use the stock tips and cable and I find them to be quite good. It is a bit north of neutral. Slightly harsh in the mids but nothing to be worry about. Voices sounds just right. I would not say they sound boring but for now I miss a bit sparkle which you can get from the Sendiy M1221 e.g.
  
 Sendiy M1221 (using balanced filter and stock mic cable of the K3P) is fairly bright (what I like) and highs are emphasized which results in very good resolution. The same time it is bit fatiguing. With the Sendiy stock cable these sounds even brighter and more fatiguing - too much for me. Though they are not 100% balanced and neutral I like the Sendiy somehow with its treble sparkle and as the other frequencies are not lacking the same time.
  
 I wished to have an IEM which is right in the middle of these two (whereas my Sony MH 750 are right now - I do not know why but Sony did something right with the MH 750 - but actually I cannot accept a 5€ earphones is the best I can get for my listening preferences).
 I will give both K3P and Sendiy M1221 of course more time and see where they are going by burn in time.
  
 I ordered the K3P from AK Audio store. I can fully recommend this store.
  
 I ordered the Sendiy from the Sendiy store applying DHL shipment. Very fast. But in the end I had to pay additional 39€ for customs clearance charges before handing over by DHL. I believe the Sendiy store is the first which did mention the right value on the package and not the 5 USD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not their fault of cause. Just to mention.


----------



## Brooko

[Mod Comment]
  
 I've just nuked a number of posts.
  
 From Currawongs post in the old thread: 
  
 -------- Do NOT offer discount codes "for Head-Fi members" from manufacturers or resellers. You are essentially advertising by proxy for them, which is not allowed. If a manufacturer or reseller wants to advertise, they either must use Google Adsense (targeted at Head-Fi) or become a sponsor. No other way. --------
  
 Please do not do it again, and if you see someone doing it, don't reply - simply flag their post, and we'll clean it up.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Slater

vidal said:


> I've only seen a couple of reviews on audiofight which I didn't agree with and they seem quite positive about it. I'll stick my neck out and order a couple one for reviews and one for the store. I want to break the 100 reviews/assessments mark by the end of next month, or at least that my goal.


 
  
 Great, thanks Vidal!


----------



## Slater

slaterlovesspam said:


> Hey, does anyone know the difference between the VJJB V1 and the V1S?
> 
> I know these don't have the best reputation around here (and there's much better options out there), but I've had the V1 (not S) for some time now and always wondered what the V1S sounded like in comparison.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I found the answer to this if anyone was wondering - it applies to most VJJB products.
  
 The "S" in the model simply refers to a mic in the cable:
  
 V1 = no mic, V1S, mic
 K1 = no mic, K1Sm mic
 N1 = no mic
 etc


----------



## c0rp1

demo-to said:


> I have both for a few days now - only 2-3h listening time each. So very first impression which may vary in future with burn in (if applies)
> 
> Comparison what I hear so far:
> K3P is the more balanced and more neutral of both. I use the stock tips and cable and I find them to be quite good. It is a bit north of neutral. Slightly harsh in the mids but nothing to be worry about. Voices sounds just right. I would not say they sound boring but for now I miss a bit sparkle which you can get from the Sendiy M1221 e.g.
> ...


 
  
 That was extremely helpful!
  
 I do enjoy more balanced and neutral headphones in general (own a Sennheiser HD650) so I definitely think I'll enjoy the K3 Pro more than the Sendiy. I still like the **** 4in1 but not that much, exactly because of the harsh treble.
  
 And a couple of questions if I may - do you know what kind of DD driver is the K3P using? And how many filters in total did you get with it (1 on the iems and 2 additional ones, or 2 total)?
  
 Thanks again !


----------



## demo-to

c0rp1 said:


> That was extremely helpful!
> 
> I do enjoy more balanced and neutral headphones in general (own a Sennheiser HD650) so I definitely think I'll enjoy the K3 Pro more than the Sendiy. I still like the **** 4in1 but not that much, exactly because of the harsh treble.
> 
> ...


 

 You are welcome. Just to add the hint that 1clearhead shares in his profile his impressions on both IEM.
 This may help you, too.
 As mentioned the K3P seems not to be 100% neutral but a bit on the darker side. And not too treble resolving.
  
 Do not know about the DD.
 They came with 2 filter pairs in total. One pair assembled and another in an accessory bag..


----------



## alvinlim2010

demo-to said:


> I have both for a few days now - only 2-3h listening time each. So very first impression which may vary in future with burn in (if applies)
> 
> Comparison what I hear so far:
> K3P is the more balanced and more neutral of both. I use the stock tips and cable and I find them to be quite good. It is a bit north of neutral. Slightly harsh in the mids but nothing to be worry about. Voices sounds just right. I would not say they sound boring but for now I miss a bit sparkle which you can get from the Sendiy M1221 e.g.
> ...



I will be jumping into the K3 territory, and I fully recommend AK audio as well, really pleasant seller. Will be dropping my dough for him soon under the sale.


----------



## minhmap859

Sendiy m1221 treble really is bright when out of the box...but after more than 200 hours of burn in, I think the treble is perfectly tamed: Cymbal is a lot less hot now, which make for a much more pleasant long-listening season. I doubt it's brain burn in, either, because I still think my friends hd800 is really damn screechy, lol. Still, feed it poorly mastered music, and you will find out that it's still a very revealing iem.  All in all, m1221 is one of the best all-arounder I got here: with it's bright and very slightly V-shaped sound, great imaging, very good resolution and above average soundstage, it's fun to listen to no matter the genre I use: from edm to classical, from the gentlest of country to the most brutal of metal, it rocks my socks (and expectation) off! Totally can punch above it's price range!
  
 Still, I do believe that m1221 is rather source-dependent...it won't go far with amping, no, but it definitely will benefit from a good, low impedance source with not-so-high gain: **** source (laptop audio port, for example)  won't be able to truly power the dynamic driver, which make for a rather ****ty and boomy bass... truly a farcry from the realistically tight but still musical bass I got paired it with my friend modded xduoo x5 on low gain.
  
 Edit: Oh, forgot to mention this, but the m1221 is very tip dependent, too: While I personally find the star tip of KZ and the medium three flanges works best while the stock red tip is too damn bright, it's all up to you to choose the tip that you like. Still, don't forget to tip-roll the **** out of it! Cheers!


----------



## petsu

petsu said:


> Heyo, I am looking for good iems to use with motorcycle helmet and just for travelling use too. I love my beyerdynamic dt-40 for their clarity and airiness but sometimes the highs are too much for my ears and the bass is lacking in them. So I think because I already got them, I should try something different with iems and get one with "darker" sound for edm etc.
> 
> The problem is, it would be very good if the iems had volume control in them as when im driving my motorcycle I cant access my phones (LG v10, it has the B&O dac) volume buttons.
> 
> First I was looking at KZs but they don't have the possibility for it I guess? Then I found about fake ie80's but they don't seem neither. Vivo xe800s look just kind of boring for me and the cable also worries me, not sure if it has volume control. Tennmak pro seems good option, as I found it has mmcx cable. Does it mean I can buy cable meant for shures which got volume control or even Bluetooth and it would work just fine? Im also up for suggestions, they need to fit inside helmet without tearing my ear off everytime I take my helmet off, like my LG normal iems do  it hurts a lot!


 Are **** UEs any good compared to tennmak pros? Thinking about pressing buy button on then makes me excited for some reason! I'm still not sure if the volume control would work if I bought mmcx cable with it advertised for shures?


----------



## demo-to

minhmap859 said:


> Sendiy m1221 treble really is bright when out of the box...but after more than 200 hours of burn in, I think the treble is perfectly tamed: Cymbal is a lot less hot now, which make for a much more pleasant long-listening season. I doubt it's brain burn in, either, because I still think my friends hd800 is really damn screechy, lol. Still, feed it poorly mastered music, and you will find out that it's still a very revealing iem.  All in all, m1221 is one of the best all-arounder I got here: with it's bright and very slightly V-shaped sound, great imaging, very good resolution and above average soundstage, it's fun to listen to no matter the genre I use: from edm to classical, from the gentlest of country to the most brutal of metal, it rocks my socks (and expectation) off! Totally can punch above it's price range!
> 
> Still, I do believe that m1221 is rather source-dependent...it won't go far with amping, no, but it definitely will benefit from a good, low impedance source with not-so-high gain: **** source (laptop audio port, for example)  won't be able to truly power the dynamic driver, which make for a rather ****ty and boomy bass... truly a farcry from the realistically tight but still musical bass I got paired it with my friend modded xduoo x5 on low gain.
> 
> Edit: Oh, forgot to mention this, but the m1221 is very tip dependent, too: While I personally find the star tip of KZ and the medium three flanges works best while the stock red tip is too damn bright, it's all up to you to choose the tip that you like. Still, don't forget to tip-roll the **** out of it! Cheers!


 

 So you mean the +200h burn in are required and the brightness will be significantly reduced? Do you still use the stock cable with the Sendiy?
 I can confirm the tip dependence. Used the KZ star tips and tried the three filters and only slightly changes appeared to the signatures. Than took wide bore tips and the differences between the filters where huge. I use the wide bores currently.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The K3 is slightly dark with the Treble rolled off a Tad. BUT this is what makes them a *comfortable* long term listen. Overly Bright IEMs are fatiguing and contrary to popular belief aren't necessarily more resolving or detailed than Darker EQ's. Brightness can give the illusion of Detail. Also over brightness in both Highs and High mids can be more prone to Silibance.
  








 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

demo-to said:


> So you mean the +200h burn in are required and the brightness will be significantly reduced? Do you still use the stock cable with the Sendiy?
> I can confirm the tip dependence. Used the KZ star tips and tried the three filters and only slightly changes appeared to the signatures. Than took wide bore tips and the differences between the filters where huge. I use the wide bores currently.


 





 Whether it's Brain Burn In or Mechanical Break in, I am a big proponent of "Burn-in". ALL of my Headphones/ IEMs / Electronic Gear get at least 200 Hours, and I keep accurate time Logs of each item.
  
 No opinion wars please. This is just my own Belief.
  








 TWIN


----------



## minhmap859

demo-to said:


> So you mean the +200h burn in are required and the brightness will be significantly reduced? Do you still use the stock cable with the Sendiy?
> I can confirm the tip dependence. Used the KZ star tips and tried the three filters and only slightly changes appeared to the signatures. Than took wide bore tips and the differences between the filters where huge. I use the wide bores currently.



 


I am using the stock cable, still waiting for my promised upgraded cable from sendiy, lol. M1221 definitely will benefit from better cable, though, and running it through my friend pure sliver cable is a ******* treat. 
About the treble though, it won't go down significantly: it will be just less "in your face" and less fatiguing. At it's core, though, it's still a rather bright iem, but with deep, focused and authoritative bass that sound off only in songs that demand it.

Edit: the m1221 treble doesn't change significantly compare to how it was out of the box, but because almost every aspect of it change as it's mature, it's whole tonality is greater than the sum of it's part. Still, male voice sucks, sometime, but it's just me being demanding


----------



## demo-to

twinacstacks said:


> The K3 is slightly dark with the Treble rolled off a Tad. BUT this is what makes them a *comfortable* long term listen. Overly Bright IEMs are fatiguing and contrary to popular belief aren't necessarily more resolving or detailed than Darker EQ's. Brightness can give the illusion of Detail. Also over brightness in both Highs and High mids can be more prone to Silibance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree with 1clearhead that besides the brightness of the Sendiy you cannot identify any sort of harshness/sibilance.
  
 (BTW, I am totally unsure whether burn in effects exists or not but hoping for some material burn in with the Sendiy. Brain burn in will not help me in the case I have an A/B comparison reference (another stable IEM with +200h playing time) from the start to the end of the burn in and compare it time to time. Without material burn in nothing will change - the differences of both will remain the same. I have such a reference IEM in place.)


----------



## minhmap859

demo-to said:


> I agree with 1clearhead that besides the brightness of the Sendiy you cannot identify any sort of harshness/sibilance.
> 
> (BTW, I am totally unsure whether burn in effects exists or not but hoping for some material burn in with the Sendiy. Brain burn in will not help me in the case I have an A/B comparison reference (another stable IEM with +200h playing time) from the start to the end of the burn in and compare it time to time. Without material burn in nothing will change - the differences of both will remain the same. I have such a reference IEM in place.)


 

 Yes, yes it does.
 The first driver to change will be the dynamic one, and it will be the last one to mature: Prepare for it's wild teenage phase of 100hz resonance, though, for it will pass =)))
 The BA one is still more noticeable, though, since my ears are rather treble-sensetive (or so the overworked violin player believe), as it matures, the high-mid and treble become less fatiguing, which make the mid almost sweet and far more pleasant compare to the treble-fest it was before.


----------



## demo-to

minhmap859 said:


> Yes, yes it does.
> The first driver to change will be the dynamic one, and it will be the last one to mature: Prepare for it's wild teenage phase of 100hz resonance, though, for it will pass =)))
> The BA one is still more noticeable, though, since my ears are rather treble-sensetive (or so the overworked violin player believe), as it matures, the high-mid and treble become less fatiguing, which make the mid almost sweet and far more pleasant compare to the treble-fest it was before.


 

 Many thanks for this forecast which lets me keen on the next listening sessions with the Sendiy. Mmmmmh, lets see....200h are 8 days playing time net. I believe I saw here in the forum some sorts of "burn-in-machines" which I could require now. 
 Would like to see it again just for interest/reference


----------



## s4tch

fyi, i wrote a mail to the seller offering $80 deal for the k3 pro. he replied by saying the quota is full, i can still order the earphones for $110.

i guess i'll get a trinity audio vyrus v2.


----------



## themindfreak

Ok guys, so i'm looking for a new purchase and my preferred sound signature would be to have good and deep bass, clear vocals but can be slightly recessed, and a dark sounding treble but with good detail retrieval. I'm more concerned about the dark signature with good detail as I find myself quite treble sensetive towards treble reproduction. I believe the tennmak pro is slightly dark sounding? But i also heard some saying the tennmak is bright at the same time.... Sooo any recommendations are welcome and thanks for your help guys!!


----------



## weedophile

twinacstacks said:


> The K3 is slightly dark with the Treble rolled off a Tad. BUT this is what makes them a *comfortable* long term listen. Overly Bright IEMs are fatiguing and contrary to popular belief aren't necessarily more resolving or detailed than Darker EQ's. Brightness can give the illusion of Detail. Also over brightness in both Highs and High mids can be more prone to Silibance.
> 
> TWIN




This brings another level of enlightenment to me. For the Tennmak Pro it has a dark signature with pretty okay-ish trebles but i cant explain why i keep using it (even though i love bright audio).

Now i know the reason and that's probably why i love it (TMP) and nv gets bored of it, *EVER* lol


----------



## SpiderNhan

For any folks using Bluetooth MMCX cables, which ones do you recommend using and are there any​ big compromises in sound when doing so? Is it even recommended?


----------



## Roen

weedophile said:


> This brings another level of enlightenment to me. For the Tennmak Pro it has a dark signature with pretty okay-ish trebles but i cant explain why i keep using it (even though i love bright audio).
> 
> Now i know the reason and that's probably why i love it (TMP) and nv gets bored of it, *EVER* lol




Tennmak Pro has 0 sparkle to it. The treble is super understated.


----------



## weedophile

roen said:


> Tennmak Pro has 0 sparkle to it. The treble is super understated.




Hey mate can u educate me what is sparkle? I have limited vocab on sound terms and refer to the glossary on describing sound when reading reviews.

But the least i can say now is that the trebles sound ok to me lol. I dont know if the source affects it but on the Benjie S5 the trebles were more apparent.

Edit: But yea each of us have different preference which makes listening and appreciating music a wonderful experience


----------



## Roen

weedophile said:


> Hey mate can u educate me what is sparkle? I have limited vocab on sound terms and refer to the glossary on describing sound when reading reviews.
> 
> But the least i can say now is that the trebles sound ok to me lol. I dont know if the source affects it but on the Benjie S5 the trebles were more apparent.
> 
> Edit: But yea each of us have different preference which makes listening and appreciating music a wonderful experience




When you listen to the upper frequencies, such as vocal fry or breathing, a treble focused headphone would accentuate that sound, and you'll hear a sparkle effect on it. Another word to describe it is airy.

The Tennmak Pro has none of that.


----------



## weedophile

roen said:


> When you listen to the upper frequencies, such as vocal fry or breathing, a treble focused headphone would accentuate that sound, and you'll hear a sparkle effect on it. Another word to describe it is airy.
> 
> The Tennmak Pro has none of that.




Ah icic. Thx mate! Something new today for myself.

As for the sparkle it might be too much for my untrained ears to notice. Anw that sounds dope to listen to. Any budget IEMs to recommend for that experience?


----------



## SMRDcompany

weedophile said:


> Ah icic. Thx mate! Something new today for myself.
> 
> As for the sparkle it might be too much for my untrained ears to notice. Anw that sounds dope to listen to. Any budget IEMs to recommend for that experience?


 
 Keep in mind that the fit can affect these characteristics massively. Sibilance and sparkle can easily be counteracted (if unwanted) with selecting another tip and trying that one out (in some cases though, the IEM might just have too much and you can't fully eliminate it). Be sure to experiment with various tips and fits to fine tune the signature to your liking!


----------



## weedophile

smrdcompany said:


> Keep in mind that the fit can affect these characteristics massively. Sibilance and sparkle can easily be counteracted (if unwanted) with selecting another tip and trying that one out (in some cases though, the IEM might just have too much and you can't fully eliminate it). Be sure to experiment with various tips and fits to fine tune the signature to your liking!




Ahh i havent used an IEM which has brightness or sibilance issue and the closest was the Senzer H1 which was bearable for me (with blu tack behind the tips as it gave the best fit).

Idk if that help to lessen the trebles. But the problem for me is that once i have found the perfect fit for an IEM, i will stop there as i feel that getting the right fit is more impt than anything else lol as loose fit wont let the IEM excel in what it does best


----------



## Podster

weedophile said:


> Ahh i havent used an IEM which has brightness or sibilance issue and the closest was the Senzer H1 which was bearable for me (with blu tack behind the tips as it gave the best fit).
> 
> Idk if that help to lessen the trebles. But the problem for me is that once i have found the perfect fit for an IEM, i will stop there as i feel that getting the right fit is more impt than anything else lol as loose fit wont let the IEM excel in what it does best


 

 And don't forget since we are talking budget Chi-Fi iem's that EQ can play a part in ironing out these issues as well as tips (seal)


----------



## crabdog

HotFi has the K3 Pro for $99.80 if anyone is interested:
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Promotional-2017-MaGaosi-K3-Pro-In-Ear-Earphone-With-Replaceable-Filters-hybird-3-units-HIFI-Bass/1922340_32802308199.html


----------



## 1clearhead

minhmap859 said:


> Yes, yes it does.
> The first driver to change will be the dynamic one, and it will be the last one to mature: Prepare for it's wild teenage phase of 100hz resonance, though, for it will pass =)))
> The BA one is still more noticeable, though, since my ears are rather treble-sensetive (or so the overworked violin player believe), as it matures, the high-mid and treble become less fatiguing, which make the mid almost sweet and far more pleasant compare to the treble-fest it was before.


 

 +1 I'm probably one of the only ones here to have the SENDIY M1221's for the longest stretch (burned them for way over 200 plus hours by now) and all I can say is the resolution is just incredibly on par with other top-tier brands. I can not shake-off the notion that these can really compete seriously on an upper-scale of other hi-end costing IEM's. I often compare these with the KM series IEM's, a well respected top-tier model IEM from China. It can basically go "head-to-head" with the 12 BA per-side KM model series, but personally I'll take the M1221 over the 10 BA per-side KM model series, which for me the M1221 can manage to top in resolution, imaging and soundstage/head-stage.


----------



## Skullophile

weedophile said:


> Hey mate can u educate me what is sparkle? I have limited vocab on sound terms and refer to the glossary on describing sound when reading reviews.
> 
> But the least i can say now is that the trebles sound ok to me lol. I dont know if the source affects it but on the Benjie S5 the trebles were more apparent.
> 
> Edit: But yea each of us have different preference which makes listening and appreciating music a wonderful experience


 
 Sparkle for me is that top end of the frequency responce up near 15Khz. It's those highest notes of say a cymbal hit that shimmers and sparkles.
 It's an earphones ability to replicate those ultra high notes at the top end of the treble.


----------



## Podster

1clearhead said:


> +1 I'm probably one of the only ones here to have the SENDIY M1221's for the longest stretch (burned them for way over 200 plus hours by now) and all I can say is the resolution is just incredibly on par with other top-tier brands. I can not shake-off the notion that these can really compete seriously on an upper-scale of other hi-end costing IEM's. I often compare these with the KM series IEM's, a well respected top-tier model IEM from China. It can basically go "head-to-head" with the 12 BA per-side KM model series, but personally I'll take the M1221 over the 10 BA per-side KM model series, which for me the M1221 can manage to top in resolution, imaging and soundstage/head-stage.


 

 You are killing me here 1Clear, I just pushed a 7th Anni 10 item cart and the only thing left for me to get this year is the M1221 if I could just get a great price on a pair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you know where I can get a good deal on them shoot it to me please


----------



## Roen

weedophile said:


> Ah icic. Thx mate! Something new today for myself.
> 
> As for the sparkle it might be too much for my untrained ears to notice. Anw that sounds dope to listen to. Any budget IEMs to recommend for that experience?




I can sell you my old **** 4in1 for cheap, or you can find one on aliex. These have too much sparkle to the point where they hurt. That term is called sibilance.


----------



## peter123

petsu said:


> Are **** UEs any good compared to tennmak pros? Thinking about pressing buy button on then makes me excited for some reason! I'm still not sure if the volume control would work if I bought mmcx cable with it advertised for shures?




Yeah, the UEs definitely holds its own against the Pro imo. They're very different sounding though so personal preference will play a big role in which one would be preferred. The UEs has much better treble extension (as already mentioned the Pro is pretty rolled off) and the Pro has significantly more midbass presence. Haven't listened to either for quite some time but for me the UEs is superior. As always ymmw, yada yada etc....


----------



## ozkan

c0rp1 said:


> Something durable, with good bass and sub-bass, no harsh treble (I can hardly enjoy my **** 4in1 because of that) and *definitely* something a bit different compared to my over-year HD650s in overall sound type. Detachable cable is a must as well (although in that price range I'm expecting that to be something common).
> 
> Thing is that I listen to all kinds of music, so can't specify just one type that I want to enjoy the most e.g. metal or pop. Want the headphones to be versatile
> 
> ...




Buy a genuine Audio Technica CKR9. They don't have detachable cables but are strong enough. You may also check the E40. 

https://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-Ear-Headphones-ATH-CKR9-Japan/dp/B00JFSFEWW


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Yeah, the UEs definitely holds its own against the Pro imo. They're very different sounding though so personal preference will play a big role in which one would be preferred. The UEs has much better treble extension (as already mentioned the Pro is pretty rolled off) and the Pro has significantly more midbass presence. Haven't listened to either for quite some time but for me the UEs is superior. As always ymmw, yada yada etc....


 

 You are for sure right about the **** SS @peter123 but I sstill love my original **** UE's in clear shell


----------



## petsu

peter123 said:


> Yeah, the UEs definitely holds its own against the Pro imo. They're very different sounding though so personal preference will play a big role in which one would be preferred. The UEs has much better treble extension (as already mentioned the Pro is pretty rolled off) and the Pro has significantly more midbass presence. Haven't listened to either for quite some time but for me the UEs is superior. As always ymmw, yada yada etc....


 Let's see how they do, maybe I'll end up ordering pros also too  Now I just need to find mmcx cable with volume control. There's one in ali for 3€, I bet it has lower quality but I would only use it when motorcycling and only in one ear so the slight quality drop wont mind. Should I go for it?


----------



## ozkan

petsu said:


> Let's see how they do, maybe I'll end up ordering pros also too  Now I just need to find mmcx cable with volume control. There's one in ali for 3€, I bet it has lower quality but I would only use it when motorcycling and only in one ear so the slight quality drop wont mind. Should I go for it?




Ask Lee if he can make a cable with microphone for you. He sells mmcx cables but afaik there is no mic on them.


----------



## peter123

petsu said:


> Let's see how they do, maybe I'll end up ordering pros also too  Now I just need to find mmcx cable with volume control. There's one in ali for 3€, I bet it has lower quality but I would only use it when motorcycling and only in one ear so the slight quality drop wont mind. Should I go for it?




I'm sorry I've don't know what cable you're referring to so can't help you with that. ozkan suggestion is a good one, the VE cables are generally very well built.


----------



## 1clearhead

Quote:


podster said:


> You are for sure right about the **** SS @peter123 but I sstill love my original **** UE's in clear shell


 

 Nice!....like the clear shells.


----------



## Brian Coffey

@Podster Are the original **** UE's in clear shell still available somewhere? I like the look


----------



## petsu

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry I've don't know what cable you're referring to so can't help you with that. ozkanCable for Shure SE215 SE315 SE425 SE535 SE846 Earphones Cable Cord With Remote Mic and Volume Control for Samsung iphone Android
> http://s.aliexpress.com/fQfqm2iy
> (from AliExpress Android) suggestion is a good one, the VE cables are generally very well built.




This one or something like this for another example 
free shipping With Mic Remote Volume Earphone Cable for shure SE215 SE425 SE535 SE846 upgrade Headphone cable 
 http://s.aliexpress.com/fAR77Jjm 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## beedee

Clear **** UE is nice! Never saw clear offered. Where was this found?


----------



## Podster

beedee said:


> Clear **** UE is nice! Never saw clear offered. Where was this found?


 

 Not sure guys, I bought the over a year ago on AliEx. If I remember right these were right before the UE Customs in the color choices were offered. I'll have to do some research, I know the 8 core cable brought them up a notch at least for my ears anyway


----------



## Billl27

Remember your coupons guys. Got my k3 pro from 110 down to 90.34


----------



## Podster

billl27 said:


> Remember your coupons guys. Got my k3 pro from 110 down to 90.34



True Dat, got my Sendiy M1221 down to $119

Crazier still got my MBUANG F910's for $6.00 No shipibg but shiped Chinese Junk Boat to US Port then carrior pigeon


----------



## Thomas De Brito

I managed to get it at 94 euros and the k3 pro at 76 euros


----------



## weedophile

Roen
Would love to but shipping from the states to SG is pretty ex. Anw i got a pair of the 4in1 which i listened to for 2 songs before passing to my gf. I shall find some ways to steal it from her lol


----------



## Roen

https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8

Cheap MMCX Cables.


----------



## Vishal

Guys anybody has this below item.. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Lotoo-PAW-Pico-Lossless-DSD-DAC-HIFI-HD-Sound-Mini-Portable-Media-Music-Player-MP3/32797192276.html

Specs revealed having GPS... So thought of giving it a try.. 

Happy listening. 
Vishal Kumar.


----------



## crabdog

vishal said:


> Guys anybody has this below item..
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Lotoo-PAW-Pico-Lossless-DSD-DAC-HIFI-HD-Sound-Mini-Portable-Media-Music-Player-MP3/32797192276.html
> 
> Specs revealed having GPS... So thought of giving it a try..
> ...


 
@twister6 reviewed it just recently: http://www.head-fi.org/products/lotoo-paw-pico/reviews/18079


----------



## Slater

vishal said:


> Guys anybody has this below item..
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Lotoo-PAW-Pico-Lossless-DSD-DAC-HIFI-HD-Sound-Mini-Portable-Media-Music-Player-MP3/32797192276.html
> 
> Specs revealed having GPS... So thought of giving it a try..
> ...


 
  
 What an odd feature to add to a DAP. Wouldn't the GPS radio possibly cause audio interference (in addition to being an unnecessary battery drain)?
  
 I wonder if the purpose of the GPS function is to automatically play certain playlist when you are at work, when you arrive home, when you exercise, etc? Or to simply remove the need to also have a GPS exercise tracker with you while exercising (like a FitBit, etc)?
  
 No removable storage 
  
 It's super small though!
  
 If you don't need the GPS function, have you considered the Sansa Clip+? Has internal + removable microSD storage, Rockbox, crazy long battery life, and a screen.


----------



## Lurk650

Borrowing the SIMGOT EN700 Bass from a fellow member. Holy moly these are good. Personally I'd take these over K3 and are about the same price... Just saying.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Borrowing the SIMGOT EN700 Bass from a fellow member. Holy moly these are good. Personally I'd take these over K3 and are about the same price... Just saying.


 
 Lol why no hype for them?


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> Lol why no hype for them?




I know. I'm late on them. Most expensive single dynamic I've heard and it doesn't disappoint. He only listened to them for 15 min. I put another 20 min on them so they got a while to go. I'm eager.


----------



## 1TrickPony

crabdog said:


> Lol why no hype for them?




because another iem just ruled over the rest. I wonder who's to blame for that! ;/


----------



## demo-to

lurk650 said:


> I know. I'm late on them. Most expensive single dynamic I've heard and it doesn't disappoint. He only listened to them for 15 min. I put another 20 min on them so they got a while to go. I'm eager.



@lurk650 and @twin 
Moving from 1DD to 1DD + 4BA.  I think I ll give the SW3 a second chance at appr 200€ with MMCX now.
Do you see any IEM up to and close around this price point which can beat the SW3 soundwise? 
Thx


----------



## egzbuen

demo-to said:


> @lurk650 and @twin
> Moving from 1DD to 1DD + 4BA.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am likewise getting the SWIII. Any chance you've had the opportunity to try or own both the sliver and black versions? Which one looks more aesthetically pleasing?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## themindfreak

themindfreak said:


> Ok guys, so i'm looking for a new purchase and my preferred sound signature would be to have good and deep bass, clear vocals but can be slightly recessed, and a dark sounding treble but with good detail retrieval. I'm more concerned about the dark signature with good detail as I find myself quite treble sensetive towards treble reproduction. I believe the tennmak pro is slightly dark sounding? But i also heard some saying the tennmak is bright at the same time.... Sooo any recommendations are welcome and thanks for your help guys!!


 
 Bump! (Just in case people cant really think of a model to suit the description, I'm sort of looking for a sound signature similar to shure se215) Thanks again!


----------



## crabdog

themindfreak said:


> Bump! (Just in case people cant really think of a model to suit the description, I'm sort of looking for a sound signature similar to shure se215) Thanks again!


 
 Tennmak Pro, KZ ATE, KZ ZS3


----------



## 1clearhead

themindfreak said:


> Bump! (Just in case people cant really think of a model to suit the description, I'm sort of looking for a sound signature similar to shure se215) Thanks again!


 
  
 Get the Remax RM-600M. It's a single unit 2-way BA armature on each side. It has nice soundstage and vocals and beautifully balanced with excellent details. Bass is clear with a great realistic feel, punch, and slam to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Check out their prices here....
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20170329232815&SearchText=Remax+RM-600M


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

1clearhead said:


> Get the Remax RM-600M. It's a single unit 2-way BA armature on each side. It has nice soundstage and vocals and beautifully balanced with excellent details. Bass is clear with a great realistic feel, punch, and slam to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your link doesn't come up with any RM-600M's.


----------



## petsu

brian coffey said:


> @Podster
> Are the original **** UE's in clear shell still available somewhere? I like the look







beedee said:


> Clear **** UE is nice! Never saw clear offered. Where was this found?




2016 New HCK UE DIY Fever Custom Around Ear Earphone DYI HIFI Monitor Noise Bass Earphone With MMCX Interface Free Shipping
 http://s.aliexpress.com/niem2AVj 
(from AliExpress Android)
I found this, and ite also totally customisable via request


----------



## VinceHill24

Just read about the Samsung Galaxy S8 launch and probably this is gonna be another audiophile smartphone with 32bit PCM & DSD64 / 128 playback support and it comes with a AKG Puresound dual dynamic (11mm & 8mm if not mistaken) driver earphones as well in the package.


----------



## Holypal

vincehill24 said:


> Just read about the Samsung Galaxy S8 launch and probably this is gonna be another audiophile smartphone with 32bit PCM & DSD64 / 128 playback support and it comes with a AKG Puresound dual dynamic (11mm & 8mm if not mistaken) driver earphones as well in the package.


 
  
  
 Thanks to Snapdragon 835. Its embedded Qualcomm Aqstic™ WCD9341 audio codec can decode DSD.


----------



## Vidal

lurk650 said:


> Borrowing the SIMGOT EN700 Bass from a fellow member. Holy moly these are good. Personally I'd take these over K3 and are about the same price... Just saying.


 
  
 <sarcasm>Don't be silly they can't be better than a multi driver earphone. </sarcasm>
  
 I beginning to think that well tuned single dynamics are better than hybrids. I tend to fish in a cheaper pond but £ for £ I'd put a single dynamic earphone ahead of a similar priced hybrid anytime.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Anyone ever try the Leasic X8? I think​ they are gorgeous.

https://www.amazon.com/Leasic-Ladies-HiFi-earphones-microphone/dp/B01G9QF2PQ

Same price on Amazon as on AE, but it's cheaper on the AE app.



Edit: NiceHCK has the cheapest price.
https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32723619775.html#autostay


----------



## anticute

spidernhan said:


> Anyone ever try the Leasic X8? I think​ they are gorgeous.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Leasic-Ladies-HiFi-earphones-microphone/dp/B01G9QF2PQ
> 
> Same price on Amazon as on AE, but it's cheaper on the AE app.


 
 Leasic X8 *Ladies* HiFi in-ear earphones with microphone. Hmm.. Anyone has a theory about what exactly this means? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 OnT: the design really reminds me a lot of something, but I can't place it..


----------



## SpiderNhan

anticute said:


> Leasic X8 *Ladies* HiFi in-ear earphones with microphone. Hmm.. Anyone has a theory about what exactly this means?
> 
> OnT: the design really reminds me a lot of something, but I can't place it..



I'm tempted to get it for that silver core cable alone. Scrolling through the other pictures on AE it looks stunning. I'm also a sucker for gun metal.


----------



## snip3r77

L





brooko said:


> [Mod Comment]
> 
> I've just nuked a number of posts.
> 
> ...




Lol how to police? 
As Long as we get the discount and the item arrives . That's the most important


----------



## snip3r77

billl27 said:


> Remember your coupons guys. Got my k3 pro from 110 down to 90.34







podster said:


> True Dat, got my Sendiy M1221 down to $119
> 
> Crazier still got my MBUANG F910's for $6.00 No shipibg but shiped Chinese Junk Boat to US Port then carrior pigeon




How do you do it ? Which seller ? Thanks


----------



## Thomas De Brito

snip3r77 said:


> L
> Lol how to police?
> As Long as we get the discount and the item arrives . That's the most important


headfi needs to make sure they are getting money from ad revenue


----------



## VinceHill24

holypal said:


> Thanks to Snapdragon 835. Its embedded Qualcomm Aqstic™ WCD9341 audio codec can decode DSD.


Ya. That's a great news for us as in the future we'll probably have more smartphone with this feature, probably the more budget friendly Xiaomi Mi6 as well coz if not mistaken they're rumoured to carry the Snapdragon 835 too.


----------



## groucho69

anticute said:


> Leasic X8 *Ladies* HiFi in-ear earphones with microphone. Hmm.. Anyone has a theory about what exactly this means?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The PC police prevents me from answering this question.


----------



## TwinACStacks

anticute said:


> Leasic X8 *Ladies* HiFi in-ear earphones with microphone. Hmm.. Anyone has a theory about what exactly this means?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 I immediately thought of Crazy Cello.
  








 TWIN


----------



## killerfrenzi

I come back to HF from a 2-3 year long break and I'm overwhelmed by what chi-fi has to offer. I'm not sure what my budget is since I've always bought based on value, but what would be a couple of good picks for a $100, $200, and $300 bracket?


----------



## 1TrickPony

killerfrenzi said:


> I come back to HF from a 2-3 year long break and I'm overwhelmed by what chi-fi has to offer. I'm not sure what my budget is since I've always bought based on value, but what would be a couple of good picks for a $100, $200, and $300 bracket?




LZ-A4. Sendiy m1221. K3pro. Shockwave 3. should fill the budget. best act quick. save. enjoy. and never be heard of for the next 10 years!


----------



## Roen

roen said:


> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8
> 
> Cheap MMCX Cables.




Sorry, should've said, Cheap Balanced MMCX Cables.

Actually, just cheap balanced cables with multiple connection and termination options.

$10 USD will go far.


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> Don't be silly they can't be better than a multi driver earphone.
> 
> I beginning to think that well tuned single dynamics are better than hybrids. I tend to fish in a cheaper pond but £ for £ I'd put a single dynamic earphone ahead of a similar priced hybrid anytime.




Yeah comparing to the K3 and A4 which each have over 200 hrs, and this SIMGOT which has maybe an hr playtime it's not the far behind and I can say it has a bit more realistic timbre. I've read people saying that BA can come off a bit unnatural and I have heard it slightly before when swapping between iems with BA to a single DD, this just solidified it.


----------



## 1TrickPony

lurk650 said:


> Yeah comparing to the K3 and A4 which each have over 200 hrs, and this SIMGOT which has maybe an hr playtime it's not the far behind and I can say it has a bit more realistic timbre. I've read people saying that BA can come off a bit unnatural and I have heard it slightly before when swapping between iems with BA to a single DD, this just solidified it.




yeah +1 the best timbre I've ever had always came from dd. though the dn2000j was probably the most terrifying I've ever heard.a hybrid. (akg3003?)


----------



## crabdog

1trickpony said:


> yeah +1 the best timbre I've ever had always came from dd. though the dn2000j was probably the most terrifying I've ever heard.a hybrid. (akg3003?)


 
 I think that's the reason I still like my TFZ B2M.


----------



## 1TrickPony

crabdog said:


> I think that's the reason I still like my TFZ B2M.




those look so puuuurrrty!


----------



## SpiderNhan

1trickpony said:


> yeah +1 the best timbre I've ever had always came from dd. though the dn2000j was probably the most terrifying I've ever heard.a hybrid. (akg3003?)


 
 Terrifying? Can you elaborate? I liked my 2000j but lost it last December. I'm hoping my incoming K3 fills that void.


----------



## Saoshyant

spidernhan said:


> Anyone ever try the Leasic X8? I think​ they are gorgeous.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Leasic-Ladies-HiFi-earphones-microphone/dp/B01G9QF2PQ
> 
> ...




I've asked around but no responses, and yeah that cable looks grand. Would love it if they sold the cable separately.


----------



## 1TrickPony

spidernhan said:


> Terrifying? Can you elaborate? I liked my 2000j but lost it last December. I'm hoping my incoming K3 fills that void.




tried the dn2kj from a fellow hf'er, though he no longer possesses the a kg -- he did say that the grand daddy k3003 was a lot smoother on top. I believe there are some good and detailed comparisons in the respective Dunu thread.


from my experience, it's darn impressive for the price.


----------



## Skullophile

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-New-ETERNAL-Super18-In-Ear-Earphone-18BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitoring-Earphone-With-2Pin/1825606_32801533470.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.XSon2A
  
 Who's balls to the wall enough to take one for the team on these?


----------



## SpiderNhan

skullophile said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-New-ETERNAL-Super18-In-Ear-Earphone-18BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitoring-Earphone-With-2Pin/1825606_32801533470.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.XSon2A
> 
> Who's balls to the wall enough to take one for the team on these?



18 drivers. Is that a record?


----------



## TwinACStacks

killerfrenzi said:


> I come back to HF from a 2-3 year long break and I'm overwhelmed by what chi-fi has to offer. I'm not sure what my budget is since I've always bought based on value, but what would be a couple of good picks for a $100, $200, and $300 bracket?


 






 It's getting Ridiculous trying to keep up. Just DON'T be lulled into the Trap that MORE DRIVERS = BETTER SOUND. At least from the Chinese Sellers. If you want to go Big Time stick with Campfire Audio, Noble, or Empire Ears, just to name a few. At least you know they are using Genuine quality components.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Skullophile

I have some DZ8 (Gleam Audio 8BA per side) and they hold up against my Angies and much better ergonomics.
 So they're getting there.


----------



## Sinocelt

spidernhan said:


> 18 drivers. Is that a record?


 
  
 John Moulton made one with 20 drivers per earpiece, years ago, just for the fun of it.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> It's getting Ridiculous trying to keep up. Just DON'T be lulled into the Trap that MORE DRIVERS = BETTER SOUND. At least from the Chinese Sellers. If you want to go Big Time stick with Campfire Audio, Noble, or Empire Ears, just to name a few. At least you know they are using Genuine quality components.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I sure hope your Chi-Fi sellers don't get wind of this post buddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL How many drivers in that SWIII again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With that said I sure could not take that hit @Skullophile is temping us with and it's sure a good thing its all BA's because there is no air left in that chamber to push
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Madness I tell you, Madness


----------



## SpiderNhan

sinocelt said:


> John Moulton made one with 20 drivers per earpiece, years ago, just for the fun of it.



I think that may be more total drivers than my entire collection of ear buds, IEMs, and headphones combined.


----------



## peskypesky

sinocelt said:


> John Moulton made one with 20 drivers per earpiece, years ago, just for the fun of it.


----------



## Skullophile

I'm sporting 93 drivers in total for my iems over $30.
I'm sure that'll be dwarfed by some others here...


----------



## nplateau

Empire ears has a 28 BA driver set... for about $2300.


----------



## FUYU

nplateau said:


> Empire ears has a 28 BA driver set... for about $2300.




The Zeus has 14 drivers per earpiece not 28.
In any case driver wars are stupid.


----------



## 1TrickPony

fuyu said:


> The Zeus has 14 drivers per earpiece not 28.
> In any case driver wars are stupid.


 
  
  
 you might as well sell 352 drivers, in which 2 only does most of the job. but yeah...no disrespect. I'm ok with 3 part hybrids. It's like asking to have 10 dentists to assist and work together in accomplishing root canal. I paid 2K for that. nope. can't afford more.

 and no.it's not an argument against fuyu. you seem competent as a dentist, if not dentist-looking like fellow.


----------



## groucho69

Well I just got my 1more Triple and so far I like them a lot. Being an old fart I based the # of drivers on how we bought speakers in the old days (insert old man noise here). Doubt I'll ever buy something with more than 3 drivers.


----------



## badmod

I have carbo Tenore and am wondering if MEMET X5 is better or a sidegrade. I like Tenore but the soundstage is small and I'm looking for sub $50 with better soundstage and soft treble for long session listening. I like to wear them straight down.


----------



## Brian Coffey

badmod said:


> I have carbo Tenore and am wondering if MEMET X5 is better or a sidegrade. I like Tenore but the soundstage is small and I'm looking for sub $50 with better soundstage and soft treble for long session listening. I like to wear them straight down.


 
 The Magaosi BK50 has excellent soundstage and goes for around $36 on Aliexpress.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the MEMT X5. I found it a fun listen for sure, but not without some pretty serious flaws.
  
  
          ​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/memt-x5-in-ear-earphone/reviews/18321​


----------



## Yoshi948

The BK50's are a great alternative to the MEMT X5's. But, 1clearhead has confirmed a new IEM from UiiSii called the "DT200", stated to be comparatively as good to the other two. Looking forward to more impressions on those.


----------



## B9Scrambler

yoshi948 said:


> The BK50's are a great alternative to the MEMT X5's. But, 1clearhead has confirmed a new IEM from UiiSii called the "DT200", stated to be comparatively as good to the other two. Looking forward to more impressions on those.


 
  
 Had a quick listen to the DT200 on Wednesday. By quick listen I mean listening to a song or two in a Tim Hortons. Not ideal, so take this with a grain of salt. In my brief listen the DT200 came across quite bassy without affecting the mids/treble, and with a nice open sound. There was a bit of grain to the treble, but apparently they benefit greatly from burn in of which this pair had not gone through. They seemed like something I would enjoy with more time. Would love to read some more impressions from @1clearhead


----------



## Slater

skullophile said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-New-ETERNAL-Super18-In-Ear-Earphone-18BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Monitoring-Earphone-With-2Pin/1825606_32801533470.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.XSon2A
> 
> Who's balls to the wall enough to take one for the team on these?


 
 While I'm with TWIN on the "more is not necessarily better" advise, I do like that Super-18 included an adjustable bass switch:

 I wish more manufacturers would implement this, as it's a nice way to tune the sound to your liking without buying multiple IEMs.
  
 Obviously KZ and Sennheiser did it on the IE80. Not sure why we don't see this more? It would only add a few dollars to the cost of the product.


----------



## TwinACStacks

SWIII have 5 total 1 dynamic + 4 B/A. I actually Gravitate toward a single or dual dynamics or hybrids with 2 or 3 drivers.

I now have in my possesion the best or at least the most unique IEM I have heard yet and it is a simple 2 driver hybrid.

. TWIN


----------



## Slater

twinacstacks said:


> I now have in my possesion the best I have heard yet and it is a 2 driver hybrid.
> 
> . TWIN


 
  
 You going to keep us in suspense?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yep.


----------



## TwinACStacks

AKG N40. Not much on it on head-fi mostly meh from casual listens not reviews, but stellar *reviews* elsewhere. It certainly has my vote and it hasn't completed burn in yet. *What hifi?* Has a great review that I agree with, all except their comparisons. I feel it is quite a bit better than the others being compared, and I've at minimum heard them all.

Downside is the N40 are Not exactly inexpensive.

:rolleyes: :rolleyes: TWIN


----------



## vapman

twinacstacks said:


> AKG N40. Not much on it on head-fi but stellar reviews elsewhere. It certainly has my vote and it hasn't completed burn in yet.
> 
> Not exactly inexpensive.
> 
> TWIN


 
 been waiting for some impressions of how the bass reach on these bad boys is!


----------



## TwinACStacks

I'm using the reference filters and they have substantial sub and mid bass. I would think using the bass filters would take them into bass head territory.

 TWIN


----------



## Saoshyant

twinacstacks said:


> I'm using the reference filters and they have substantial sub and mid bass. I would think using the bass filters would take them into bass head territory.
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 It's a shame you can't use the $50 discount on razordogaudio for these.  Kind of debating a strange pair of IEMs on there mainly due to that discount currently.


----------



## Yoshi948

Some burn-in should improve the sound overall. You can always PM him for more information, since he's had over 100 hours of burn-in.


----------



## TwinACStacks

saoshyant said:


> It's a shame you can't use the $50 discount on razordogaudio for these.  Kind of debating a strange pair of IEMs on there mainly due to that discount currently.




The ones on razordog are either demos or return item. New they are $400 in most places, sometimes quite a bit higher. I won my pair on an Ebay auction NIB for *substantially* less. I probably wouldn't own them as i have an aversion to paying much over $200 for IEMs -- If I had to pay full price. But in hindsight they are worth every penny of $400.

  TWIN


----------



## RvTrav

If anyone is looking to purchase the UiiSii BA-T8 (DT200) I ordered mine from Honstek on the 16 Mar before they were offered on Ali.  They arrived in Ontario Canada yesterday and the tracking number they provided was actually recognized by Canada Post.  Shipping was free and price was competitive.  I had never heard of Honstek prior to this purchase but their service seemed very good.


----------



## Yoshi948

Amazon has them under T8 as well, a quick search and they're there with *Prime shipping. Otherwise, free shipping.


----------



## robervaul

Anyone tried these?
 triple driver


----------



## thejoker13

robervaul said:


> Anyone tried these?
> triple driver


I got the coulax cx09 about 2 weeks ago now, and my initial impressions of them aren't great, but obviously ymmv. They are the hardest iem I have in my collection, to get a good seal and are fairly uncomfortable for me. The sound is very thin with little mid or sub bass. They do have a decent soundstage and clear, defined treble as well. If you press them in your ears and hold on to them with your hands, the sound thickens up and really improves. Unfortunately, it's a pain to walk around or sit with them and hold them in your ears with your hands the whole time, lol. Again, this is my personal experience with them and I think if you can get a good seal,they greatly improve their sound and are worth the money. I won't give them another listen though, as they don't work for me. If anyone is interested in them, pm me and I'll part with them for cheap.


----------



## Yoshi948

thejoker13 said:


> I got the coulax cx09 about 2 weeks ago now, and my initial impressions of them aren't great, but obviously ymmv. They are the hardest iem I have in my collection, to get a good seal and are fairly uncomfortable for me. The sound is very thin with little mid or sub bass. They do have a decent soundstage and clear, defined treble as well. If you press them in your ears and hold on to them with your hands, the sound thickens up and really improves. Unfortunately, it's a pain to walk around or sit with them and hold them in your ears with your hands the whole time, lol. Again, this is my personal experience with them and I think if you can get a good seal,they greatly improve their sound and are worth the money. I won't give them another listen though, as they don't work for me. If anyone is interested in them, pm me and I'll part with them for cheap.


DT200 is a better choice then.


----------



## jbiggie

yoshi948 said:


> DT200 is a better choice then.


 
 The uiisii? They're only on taobao from what I've found. Although there are the uiisii t8 which look really similar (if not the same). No idea if the drivers are the same though.


----------



## Yoshi948

jbiggie said:


> The uiisii? They're only on taobao from what I've found. Although there are the uiisii t8 which look really similar (if not the same). No idea if the drivers are the same though.


Don't worry they both are the same model. Amazon sells it under T8 as well as others.


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> I got the coulax cx09 about 2 weeks ago now, and my initial impressions of them aren't great, but obviously ymmv. They are the hardest iem I have in my collection, to get a good seal and are fairly uncomfortable for me. The sound is very thin with little mid or sub bass. They do have a decent soundstage and clear, defined treble as well. If you press them in your ears and hold on to them with your hands, the sound thickens up and really improves. Unfortunately, it's a pain to walk around or sit with them and hold them in your ears with your hands the whole time, lol. Again, this is my personal experience with them and I think if you can get a good seal,they greatly improve their sound and are worth the money. I won't give them another listen though, as they don't work for me. If anyone is interested in them, pm me and I'll part with them for cheap.


 
 It's unfortunate that you're not getting a proper seal, which is absolutely vital for getting the best sound from IEMs. Have you tried using different tips?


----------



## beedee

petsu said:


> 2016 New HCK UE DIY Fever Custom Around Ear Earphone DYI HIFI Monitor Noise Bass Earphone With MMCX Interface Free Shipping
> http://s.aliexpress.com/niem2AVj
> (from AliExpress Android)
> I found this, and ite also totally customisable via request




Thanks! Appreciate it!

Now can you find a matte black KZ ZS3 for me? Lol


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

beedee said:


> Thanks! Appreciate it!
> 
> Now can you find a matte black KZ ZS3 for me? Lol


 

http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_436717.html?wid=21
  
 Some photos look shiny and some look matte. Maybe gamble and buy it.


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> It's unfortunate that you're not getting a proper seal, which is absolutely vital for getting the best sound from IEMs. Have you tried using different tips?


 Oh yeah, I've tried tip rolling. I tried bi flange, tripple flange, round foam, the other foam shaped tips and every other size and style that I own. I really feel it comes down to my ear shape verses the cx09's shape not playing well together, more than anything. I think I just can't get them inserted quite deep enough. Maybe that is a better way I can describe my problem with them. It's not really just the actual seal, but more of an insertion problem. If I hold them in and press them deeper into my ear canal, the sound really thickens and adds alot of depth. The cx09 have alot going for them, if someone is able to make the shape work for their ears.


----------



## demo-to

twinacstacks said:


> SWIII have 5 total 1 dynamic + 4 B/A. I actually Gravitate toward a single or dual dynamics or hybrids with 2 or 3 drivers.
> 
> I now have in my possesion the best or at least the most unique IEM I have heard yet and it is a simple 2 driver hybrid.
> 
> . TWIN



Do I understand you right? Would you (still) say from your experience the SW3 is the best IEM you have heard in its price bracket? I got it for 176€ new yesterday.


----------



## Lurk650

demo-to said:


> Do I understand you right? Would you (still) say from your experience the SW3 is the best IEM you have heard in its price bracket? I got it for 176€ new yesterday.




His new iem that he is talking about is the AKG N40. Retails brand new for $400, he got it brand new for almost half that off eBay. I'd say the SW3 sub $300 is most highly detailed and a great IEM, best is highly subjective to preference of sound.


----------



## demo-to

Thx. I believe he tried to mention the SW3 is an example of multiple driver which is excellent. I only refer to the SW3 now as I already bought it. Did already read he likes the AKG more. I was asking for Twins personal taste rating.


----------



## Saoshyant

thejoker13 said:


> I got the coulax cx09 about 2 weeks ago now, and my initial impressions of them aren't great, but obviously ymmv. They are the hardest iem I have in my collection, to get a good seal and are fairly uncomfortable for me. The sound is very thin with little mid or sub bass. They do have a decent soundstage and clear, defined treble as well. If you press them in your ears and hold on to them with your hands, the sound thickens up and really improves. Unfortunately, it's a pain to walk around or sit with them and hold them in your ears with your hands the whole time, lol. Again, this is my personal experience with them and I think if you can get a good seal,they greatly improve their sound and are worth the money. I won't give them another listen though, as they don't work for me. If anyone is interested in them, pm me and I'll part with them for cheap.




The sub bass even with a good seal won't be impressive, as it's on par with some of the bassier, and can be surpassed by some. Considering IEMs have much greater potential for this, it won't turn any heads. It isn't anemic like some IEMs however. It kind of reminds me of a step up from W1 Pro. I was hoping the case would be nicer, but it's still usable, just a tight fit offering little actual protection. Considering I prefer a fun signature, it can only be worn cable down, and tends to be a little more microphonic than a lot of IEMs I've used, I'd probably take a pass if I had to redo it.


----------



## bontakun77

Hey guys, what would your recommendations be if I'm looking for an IEM with good soundstage at around $100? Would be listening to a mixture of music ranging from vocal jazz to classical.
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## bontakun77

Just to add, I saw Trinity's Icarus III which was described as emotional and has great instrument placing, would that translate to a good sound stage?


----------



## jasparis

Doos anyone have an issue with seal on the tennmak pianos? 
  
 Complys medium + Large, and Inairs large I just cant get a good seal. My favorite triple flange tips from the P1 just keep popping off it when they are in my ear. 
  
 The standard large silicones that come with it seal the best, but I am not a fan of singles. Also I can not for the life of me find a bi flange tip that doesn't pop out of my ears. (this is for any IEM)


----------



## HiFiChris

Pai Audio's new "Green Kryptonite" colour looks quite nice, doesn't it?
  
  
  
  
  
(Photos taken by me.)


----------



## anticute

b9scrambler said:


> My take on the MEMT X5. I found it a fun listen for sure, but not without some pretty serious flaws.
> 
> 
> ​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/memt-x5-in-ear-earphone/reviews/18321​


 

 Nice review! Your impressions match mine pretty well. Decent IEM, especially for the price, but way too bassy, and a bit veiled. Pretty good if you like that kind of sound signature, but IMO way over-hyped.


----------



## groucho69

b9scrambler said:


> Had a quick listen to the DT200 on Wednesday. By quick listen I mean listening to a song or two in a Tim Hortons. Not ideal, so take this with a grain of salt. In my brief listen the DT200 came across quite bassy without affecting the mids/treble, and with a nice open sound. There was a bit of grain to the treble, but apparently they benefit greatly from burn in of which this pair had not gone through. They seemed like something I would enjoy with more time. Would love to read some more impressions from @1clearhead


 
 Did you have Dark Roast?


----------



## B9Scrambler

groucho69 said:


> Did you have Dark Roast?


 
  
 I forgot they sell Dark Roast actually. Line was long when I came in. Meant to grab something after it died down but didn't. Oops...


----------



## groucho69

b9scrambler said:


> I forgot they sell Dark Roast actually. Line was long when I came in. Meant to grab something after it died down but didn't. Oops...


 
 Isn't that against the law?


----------



## B9Scrambler

groucho69 said:


> Isn't that against the law?


 
  
 Not against the law, but not looked upon positively. Issue is null though as the person I was with had purchased something.


----------



## groucho69

b9scrambler said:


> Not against the law, but not looked upon positively. Issue is null though as the person I was with had purchased something.


 
 OK you scraped by.


----------



## B9Scrambler

groucho69 said:


> OK you scraped by.


 
  





 Lucky me. 
  
 On a completely unrelated side note, these are pretty nice; Audbos K3.
  

  
 They're almost like a smoother, more refined KZ ZST with an even midrange, more natural tone, and all the treble peaks ditched. Good detail retrieval all the way though, and a very dynamic soundstage with impressive layering and imaging qualities for a sub 150 USD product. Not sure if they're tuned differently than the Magaosi K3, but if not I get why there is lots of hype for that model.


----------



## dontcallmejan

They look exactly alike. What.


----------



## dontcallmejan

b9scrambler said:


> Lucky me.
> 
> On a completely unrelated side note, these are pretty nice; Audbos K3.
> 
> ...


 care to Link where you got them?


----------



## B9Scrambler

dontcallmejan said:


> They look exactly alike. What.


 
 Oh yeah. Packaging and accessories too. I haven't chatted with Audbos about it yet, but I suspect they're Magaosi's North American division. The DB-01 and DB-02 also look identical to the Magaosi equivalents.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dontcallmejan said:


> care to Link where you got them?


 
  
 They were a sample, but they're sold on Amazon;
  
 https://www.amazon.com/AUDBOS-K3-Earphones-Balanced-Armatures/dp/B06XD4477X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490964548&sr=8-1&keywords=audbos+k3


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> Lucky me.
> 
> On a completely unrelated side note, these are pretty nice; Audbos K3.
> 
> ...


 

@B9Scrambler Is it a $135 difference ? I paid $14 and some change for my last colorful ZST's, I mean I know the shells of the K3 are way better than the ZST as well as the cable and probably all the internals but IYO does the sound upgrade as well as parts justify the additional $135? Would could even say $110 more as you can get a pretty sweet cable for the ZST for another $25
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We know it's all subjective but those on tight budgets might want to know because even at $110 more it is a big stretch for some


----------



## HiFiChris

It's been an exhausting trip to write everything down (written in many stages over the past weeks and months) and probably just as exhausting to proof-read and format it, but my _English _review of the iBasso DX200 is finally finished and online (and will be here on Head-Fi as well, soon-ish): http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/03/iBasso-DX200-Review.html#more


----------



## Yoshi948

anticute said:


> Nice review! Your impressions match mine pretty well. Decent IEM, especially for the price, but way too bassy, and a bit veiled. Pretty good if you like that kind of sound signature, but IMO way over-hyped.


Everyone will have different hearing. So that explains why you might not like it. Still a recommendation to some.


----------



## anticute

yoshi948 said:


> Everyone will have different hearing. So that explains why you might not like it. Still a recommendation to some.


 

 Of course, and different preferences. I'm sure there are people here who think it's worth the hype, but I personally think it isn't. Which is why it's IMO


----------



## SuperLuigi

anticute said:


> Nice review! Your impressions match mine pretty well. Decent IEM, especially for the price, but way too bassy, and a bit veiled. Pretty good if you like that kind of sound signature, but IMO way over-hyped.




Any recommendations in that price range? I was about to buy it.


----------



## B9Scrambler

podster said:


> @B9Scrambler Is it a $135 difference ? I paid $14 and some change for my last colorful ZST's, I mean I know the shells of the K3 are way better than the ZST as well as the cable and probably all the internals but IYO does the sound upgrade as well as parts justify the additional $135? Would could even say $110 more as you can get a pretty sweet cable for the ZST for another $25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You know I'm a KZ fanboy and I've gone on record saying the ZST is the KZ to get if you want the best performance from their lineup (midrange/treble flaws and all). But, if someone's tight budget allows them to spend well over 100 bucks on an earphone, the K3 would be worth stepping up to if that's the signature you're looking for. The K3 sits in what I consider a sweet spot hinting at the sort of performance you get from something more premium like the FCL 8S. It doesn't quite reach those levels, but then I wouldn't really expect it to.
  
 Compared to other sub-200 USD earphones I've heard like the Echobox Finder X1 (my current favorite), Accutone Gemini HD, Dunu Titan 1, etc. it's plenty competitive. They all have their pros and cons. To me the ZST is pretty darn impressive for the price, particularly for it's soundstage and imaging/layering qualities, but looking at sound alone the K3 is not playing the game at the same level. Toss in the rest of package which is much more complete and of higher quality than anything KZ offers, and yeah, the vast gap in cost doesn't seem so bad.
  
 The K3 isn't all positives though. The second cable for example seems like a waste. You'd think it would have a mic for portable use, but nope. It's just a crappier version of what I consider the primary cable; sheath is sticky, it's poorly relieved, and in general just feels cheap compared to the other one. I'd take the ZST's cable over it. Either ditch the second cable and drop the price or replace it with something that has an inline mic to make it more than just a backup for the good cable if it breaks. The K3's soundstage is also pretty average in size, but the layering and imaging qualities make up for it. It has a more intimate presentation than the ZST which I find extremely spacious sounding, and not just for something at their price. Also, I like the ZST's housing more even if it's not as well constructed. It looks cooler and I find it more comfortable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
  
 They're both very good at their respective prices, but the K3 presents itself in pretty much every way as a much more premium earphone.


----------



## snip3r77

anticute said:


> Nice review! Your impressions match mine pretty well. Decent IEM, especially for the price, but way too bassy, and a bit veiled. Pretty good if you like that kind of sound signature, but IMO way over-hyped.




I think you're the type that likes neutral with no bass then the Xiaomi hd pro you will like the best


----------



## Keller1

b9scrambler said:


> You know I'm a KZ fanboy and I've gone on record saying the ZST is the KZ to get if you want the best performance from their lineup (midrange/treble flaws and all). But, if someone's tight budget allows them to spend well over 100 bucks on an earphone, the K3 would be worth stepping up to if that's the signature you're looking for. The K3 sits in what I consider a sweet spot hinting at the sort of performance you get from something more premium like the FCL 8S. It doesn't quite reach those levels, but then I wouldn't really expect it to.
> 
> Compared to other sub-200 USD earphones I've heard like the Echobox Finder X1 (my current favorite), Accutone Gemini HD, Dunu Titan 1, etc. it's plenty competitive. They all have their pros and cons. To me the ZST is pretty darn impressive for the price, particularly for it's soundstage and imaging/layering qualities, but looking at sound alone the K3 is not playing the game at the same level. Toss in the rest of package which is much more complete and of higher quality than anything KZ offers, and yeah, the vast gap in cost doesn't seem so bad.
> 
> ...


 
 It'd be interesting to see how the K3 stacks up to the ZSR when the ZSR releases, since they'd effectively be competitors at that point.


----------



## Podster

keller1 said:


> It'd be interesting to see how the K3 stacks up to the ZSR when the ZSR releases, since they'd effectively be competitors at that point.


 

 So true but I'm not holding my breath since KZ can't seem to put any kind of release date to the ZSR
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the mean time I'm enjoying my Beverly Hills Cop rig today? "The Rosewoood"


----------



## trumpethead

b9scrambler said:


> My take on the MEMT X5. I found it a fun listen for sure, but not without some pretty serious flaws.
> 
> [rule]
> 
> ...




I think you nailed it on this one. I love the overall sound quality for the money but the"no strain relief on the inline mic" imo is the reason mine has a short right at the in line mic. I wish I could cut the in line mic out and reconnect the wires but I don't have any experience in this area. Anyone who does I would appreciate the help..Great review B9!


----------



## B9Scrambler

keller1 said:


> It'd be interesting to see how the K3 stacks up to the ZSR when the ZSR releases, since they'd effectively be competitors at that point.


 
  
 Oh yeah! I'm ready for whenever the ZSR comes out. Please be good *fingers crossed*.


----------



## anticute

snip3r77 said:


> I think you're the type that likes neutral with no bass then the Xiaomi hd pro you will like the best


 

 I want my bass when the it's on the track, but I have a hard time with it being overblown.


----------



## Lurk650

bontakun77 said:


> Just to add, I saw Trinity's Icarus III which was described as emotional and has great instrument placing, would that translate to a good sound stage?




My two in that range are the popular Magaosi K3 (Pro) and the SIMGOT EN700 Bass. I just got the SIMGOT so it's burning in but it's already very impressive. 

My own personal opinion on Trinity Audio is to stay far away. They seem to set deadlines and never meet them. They hyped their PM4 as mind blowing but in reality many did not like them and they soon after came up with a revised version.


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> My two in that range are the popular Magaosi K3 (Pro) and the SIMGOT EN700 Bass. I just got the SIMGOT so it's burning in but it's already very impressive.
> 
> My own personal opinion on Trinity Audio is to stay far away. They seem to set deadlines and never meet them. They hyped their PM4 as mind blowing but in reality many did not like them and they soon after came up with a revised version.


 
 Yeah everyone is feeling a bit like this in regards to TA at the moment:


----------



## TwinACStacks

Right. Everyone hears differently. Now I realize there were some issues in the first production models but I still have to repeat how bad my pair of ZST are. I even gave them suggested additional burn in. They went from bad to absolutely terrible.

This has turned me off to any further KZ purchases. I almost want to take a hanner to them like I did that horrible earmax. Yes they ate THAT bad.

My pair may be the exception rather than the rule, but I don't get burned twice.

 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

twinacstacks said:


> Right. Everyone hears differently. Now I realize there were some issues in the first production models but I still have to repeat how bad my pair of ZST are. I even gave them suggested additional burn in. They went from bad to absolutely terrible.
> 
> This has turned me off to any further KZ purchases. I almost want to take a hanner to them like I did that horrible earmax. Yes they ate THAT bad.
> 
> ...


 
 This has probably been suggested already but did you make sure the cables were attached to the correct sides or try swapping sides with it? Some users changed their impressions from terrible to great after getting the cable connected properly.


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Yeah everyone is feeling a bit like this in regards to TA at the moment:




  


crabdog said:


> Yeah everyone is feeling a bit like this in regards to TA at the moment:





 Dang Crabby, you are turning me into a Trancer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of those vids are awesome and the eye candy is top notch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now on a side note I think all of you have been a little too hard on Trinity, as far as I'm concerned and up to this point the PM4 has been the only real bust in their iem line. IMO the Hyperion, Techne, Delta V1/V2, Sabre and Vyrus have been very good iem's for the money. Every company has growing pains whether self inflicted or arising from an outside source but I still contend Trinity is over all a good company. My only real concern if they don't keep a lot of these good iem's in inventory at respective price points since their main concentration is always making it better through improvements which is not alwways a good thing if you want to build a strong base based on reputation. Also IMHO the community at large has tried to chink the armor and that kind of disappoints me because one ding is not cause one to try and sabotage a business
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sure don't think Bob is shady in the least and I can assure you there are shady sellers in the Chi-Fi world we all play in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OK, said my peace on Trinity you can all go back to your regularly scheduled programs


----------



## themindfreak

keller1 said:


> It'd be interesting to see how the K3 stacks up to the ZSR when the ZSR releases, since they'd effectively be competitors at that point.Actua


 
 Actually Im quite curious to how do you guys know that a ZSR is coming up from KZ? I've been trying to find info about it and it doesn't seem to work for me  Oh and also when will it be released?


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Right. Everyone hears differently. Now I realize there were some issues in the first production models but I still have to repeat how bad my pair of ZST are. I even gave them suggested additional burn in. They went from bad to absolutely terrible.
> 
> This has turned me off to any further KZ purchases. I almost want to take a hanner to them like I did that horrible earmax. Yes they ate THAT bad.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I had the same experience with my ED12. It's pretty horrible. Sounds like they meant to make a ZST but forgot to include the BA, haha. Didn't stop me from ordering more KZ's but it certainly turned me off that particular model. Too bad because I like the look.


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> I had the same experience with my ED12. It's pretty horrible. Sounds like they meant to make a ZST but forgot to include the BA, haha. Didn't stop me from ordering more KZ's but it certainly turned me off that particular model. Too bad because I like the look.


 

 Crazy thing is I put the silver plated KZ cable on my ED12 and my 15 year old has them and loves dat bass!! Of course he has now fallen in love with my Trinity Techne's and to me by far the better iem of the two
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now Keith's problem with KZ IMO is he is spoiled to a much higher grade iem and I'm the same way as I get more and better iem's my KZ's are getting like the Maytag repairman
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like I've said about hitting the Lottery, all my fave iem's now would be in the same predicament as my KZ's are now


----------



## groucho69

twinacstacks said:


> Right. Everyone hears differently. Now I realize there were some issues in the first production models but I still have to repeat how bad my pair of ZST are. I even gave them suggested additional burn in. They went from bad to absolutely terrible.
> 
> This has turned me off to any further KZ purchases. I almost want to take a hanner to them like I did that horrible earmax. Yes they ate THAT bad.
> 
> ...


 
 Have to say I enjoy mine


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> You know I'm a KZ fanboy and I've gone on record saying the ZST is the KZ to get if you want the best performance from their lineup (midrange/treble flaws and all). But, if someone's tight budget allows them to spend well over 100 bucks on an earphone, the K3 would be worth stepping up to if that's the signature you're looking for. The K3 sits in what I consider a sweet spot hinting at the sort of performance you get from something more premium like the FCL 8S. It doesn't quite reach those levels, but then I wouldn't really expect it to.
> 
> Compared to other sub-200 USD earphones I've heard like the Echobox Finder X1 (my current favorite), Accutone Gemini HD, Dunu Titan 1, etc. it's plenty competitive. They all have their pros and cons. To me the ZST is pretty darn impressive for the price, particularly for it's soundstage and imaging/layering qualities, but looking at sound alone the K3 is not playing the game at the same level. Toss in the rest of package which is much more complete and of higher quality than anything KZ offers, and yeah, the vast gap in cost doesn't seem so bad.
> 
> ...


 

 I know you are a fan and I as well, I passed on the K3 because I got the Sendiy M1221 for $119 in the 7th sale and I'm pretty confident in @1clearhead 's finding of them. I went back to the same seller I got mine from in the sale and he has them posted at $299 now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If they are all !Clear claims they are I got a steal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
@TwinACStacks I have to say you must have a defective ZST buddy, I'll agree the ED-12 was not an upgrade for me on any of the ED line but once again sub $30 iem's!


----------



## SpiderNhan

@TwinACStacks
 I'll hop on "yours must be defective" train. I was originally unimpressed with the ZST, but after putting some hours on them they've really opened up. A quick A/B test against the 1More Triples reveals their flaws(grainy, less refined highs/hot treble/wide, but artificial soundstage/roll-off in the sub-bass), but without the Triples in my possession I would be perfectly happy with my Colorfuls. I really think you need to give them another try.


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have given them WAY more leeway than most iems burnt them and reburnt them they are just anemic terrible sounding IEMs. They most assuredly are defective. I will try messing with the cables but I hold little hope.

 TWIN


----------



## chickenmoon

twinacstacks said:


> I have given them WAY more leeway than most iems burnt them and reburnt them they are just anemic terrible sounding IEMs. They most assuredly are defective. I will try messing with the cables but I hold little hope.
> 
> TWIN




There is no hope, they ARE terrible.


----------



## Podster

chickenmoon said:


> There is no hope, they ARE terrible.


 

 And now there are two


----------



## obelisk619

I don't know if whizzer is a chi-fi brand but has anyone tried the whizzer a15?

 It's quite interesting for it's price


----------



## SpiderNhan

@obelisk619
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/whizzer-a15/reviews/18008


----------



## groucho69

spidernhan said:


> @TwinACStacks
> I'll hop on "yours must be defective" train. I was originally unimpressed with the ZST, but after putting some hours on them they've really opened up. A quick A/B test against the 1More Triples reveals their flaws(grainy, less refined highs/hot treble/wide, but artificial soundstage/roll-off in the sub-bass), but without the Triples in my possession I would be perfectly happy with my Colorfuls. I really think you need to give them another try.


 
 Just got my triples but damn you took the words right outa my keyboard.


----------



## SpiderNhan

@groucho69
 I'm glad you're enjoying the Triples! They are, by a fair margin, my best sounding, most elegantly crafted IEM. I'll do a comparison review once my K3 Pro arrives and I get acclimated with them.


----------



## 1clearhead

b9scrambler said:


> Had a quick listen to the DT200 on Wednesday. By quick listen I mean listening to a song or two in a Tim Hortons. Not ideal, so take this with a grain of salt. In my brief listen the DT200 came across quite bassy without affecting the mids/treble, and with a nice open sound. There was a bit of grain to the treble, but apparently they benefit greatly from burn in of which this pair had not gone through. They seemed like something I would enjoy with more time. Would love to read some more impressions from @1clearhead


 
  
 Yea, the difference won't probably happen until you burn them in for at least 150 hours due to the dual 6mm micro-drivers per-side. You get an overall smoother, but clear signature with extended bass. Soundstage opens up as well leaving you with a full-bodied fun signature that won't disappoint.
  
 ....Haven't updated my profile recently, trying to burn others, as well.....like the latest MaGaosi K3 HD (high definition) IEM. So far, these are my favorite when comparing to the K3 and K3 PRO. The details coming out of the K3 HD are vivid, yet mesmerizing! ....Still burning them in, though.


----------



## Podster

1clearhead said:


> Yea, the difference won't probably happen until you burn them in for at least 150 hours due to the dual 6mm micro-drivers per-side. You get an overall smoother, but clear signature with extended bass. Soundstage opens up as well leaving you with a full-bodied fun signature that won't disappoint.
> 
> ....Haven't updated my profile recently, trying to burn others, as well.....like the latest MaGaosi K3 HD (high definition) IEM. So far, these are my favorite when comparing to the K3 and K3 PRO. The details coming out of the K3 HD are vivid, yet mesmerizing! ....Still burning them in, though.


 
 And the K3 HD vs. your beloved M1221?


----------



## SpiderNhan

Wait, wait, wait...

There's a MaGaosi K3 HD? Is it an early review sample?


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> And the K3 HD vs. your beloved M1221?


 
  
 The M1221 still nips them for best overall resolution, but so far the K3 HD are ever so close with extreme linear and vivid details. Wow, the M1221 and the K3 HD are probably going to be my all time favorites. I need some time-out to cry with happiness....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


spidernhan said:


> Wait, wait, wait...
> 
> There's a MaGaosi K3 HD? Is it an early review sample?


 
  
 Yes! Received it this pass week and still at early stages. On the box it says "silver edition", since they have silver housings. MaGaosi is calling them the K3 HD, which means high definition!


----------



## SpiderNhan




----------



## demo-to

1clearhead said:


> The M1221 still nips them for best overall resolution, but so far the K3 HD are ever so close with extreme linear and vivid details. Wow, the M1221 and the K3 HD are probably going to be my all time favorites. I need some time-out to cry with happiness....:etysmile:



I am so glad I read your profile and your ratings for the Sendiy M1221 and Magaosi K3P. Both I like so much even after only few listening time. 
Also curious to hear more about the K3hd.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Well I just spent the last half an hour carefully removing and replacing the cable on my ZST making sure of orientation, good tips and plugged them into a player. Turned up the Vol on the E12 AMP and

GUESS WHAT????












They still SUCK. Any other ideas?

I give up. The only thing that is going to improve these is a Framing Hammer.

TWIN


----------



## groucho69

spidernhan said:


> @groucho69
> I'm glad you're enjoying the Triples! They are, by a fair margin, my best sounding, most elegantly crafted IEM. I'll do a comparison review once my K3 Pro arrives and I get acclimated with them.


 
 I'm waiting on that.


----------



## groucho69

1clearhead said:


> Yea, the difference won't probably happen until you burn them in for at least 150 hours due to the dual 6mm micro-drivers per-side. You get an overall smoother, but clear signature with extended bass. Soundstage opens up as well leaving you with a full-bodied fun signature that won't disappoint.
> 
> ....Haven't updated my profile recently, trying to burn others, as well.....like the latest MaGaosi K3 HD (high definition) IEM. So far, these are my favorite when comparing to the K3 and K3 PRO. The details coming out of the K3 HD are vivid, yet mesmerizing! ....Still burning them in, though.


 
 Mesmerizing? Do you find yourself sending cash to preachers?


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Well I just spent the last half an hour carefully removing and replacing the cable on my ZST making sure of orientation, good tips and plugged them into a player. Turned up the Vol on the E12 AMP and
> 
> GUESS WHAT????
> 
> ...


 
  
 LMAO! Pretty sure you got a dud, just as we thought way back when and just as I suspect my ED12 is a dud (or at least a crop of early release ones). Just rip out the drivers and make something cool. A sexy set of earplugs maybe?


----------



## TwinACStacks

spidernhan said:


> @groucho69
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying the Triples! They are, by a fair margin, my best sounding, most elegantly crafted IEM. I'll do a comparison review once my K3 Pro arrives and I get acclimated with them.




 Once you get the K3 you may want to occassionaly go back and wipe the dust off those 1 Mores.....

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

b9scrambler said:


> LMAO! Pretty sure you got a dud, just as we thought way back when and just as I suspect my ED12 is a dud (or at least a crop of early release ones). Just rip out the drivers and make something cool. A sexy set of earplugs maybe?




Scrambler it pretty much has to be. Everyone else say they are quite good. I'm reminiscing Earmax 810. May they RIP

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks




----------



## snip3r77

How much is hd and the m1221?

I'm Glad I didn't get the k3 pro lol



1clearhead said:


> The M1221 still nips them for best overall resolution, but so far the K3 HD are ever so close with extreme linear and vivid details. Wow, the M1221 and the K3 HD are probably going to be my all time favorites. I need some time-out to cry with happiness....:etysmile:
> 
> 
> Yes! Received it this pass week and still at early stages. On the box it says "silver edition", since they have silver housings. MaGaosi is calling them the K3 HD, which means high definition!


----------



## robervaul

snip3r77 said:


> How much is hd and the m1221?
> 
> I'm Glad I didn't get the k3 pro lol




Buy the K3 HD and before u receive it Magaosi launches a K3 4K. lol


----------



## dontcallmejan

1clearhead said:


> The M1221 still nips them for best overall resolution, but so far the K3 HD are ever so close with extreme linear and vivid details. Wow, the M1221 and the K3 HD are probably going to be my all time favorites. I need some time-out to cry with happiness....:etysmile:
> 
> 
> Yes! Received it this pass week and still at early stages. On the box it says "silver edition", since they have silver housings. MaGaosi is calling them the K3 HD, which means high definition!




Wait, what? Mine has a Silver Edition sticker in the box and about something saying it's "HD". I'll post the pic of the box when I get home but here's my k3 pro and I got my k3pros weeks ago.


----------



## snip3r77

spidernhan said:


> @groucho69
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying the Triples! They are, by a fair margin, my best sounding, most elegantly crafted IEM. I'll do a comparison review once my K3 Pro arrives and I get acclimated with them.




I got the Triples too. Do help to review.

Btw I read the tips for the Triples made it bass shy. What did you use ?


----------



## snip3r77

robervaul said:


> Buy the K3 HD and before u receive it Magaosi launches a K3 4K. lol




I'm just Glad that I'm away for my vacation and I didn't succumb to the k3 pro. Now awaiting 8k founder's edition


----------



## SpiderNhan

snip3r77 said:


> I got the Triples too. Do help to review.
> 
> Btw I read the tips for the Triples made it bass shy. What did you use ?


 
 I like the stock tips. Tried Comply, but it took away the highs. I find the Triple Drivers perfect just the way they came.


----------



## Lurk650

podster said:


> Dang Crabby, you are turning me into a Trancer Some of those vids are awesome and the eye candy is top notch:tongue_smile:
> 
> Now on a side note I think all of you have been a little too hard on Trinity, as far as I'm concerned and up to this point the PM4 has been the only real bust in their iem line. IMO the Hyperion, Techne, Delta V1/V2, Sabre and Vyrus have been very good iem's for the money. Every company has growing pains whether self inflicted or arising from an outside source but I still contend Trinity is over all a good company. My only real concern if they don't keep a lot of these good iem's in inventory at respective price points since their main concentration is always making it better through improvements which is not alwways a good thing if you want to build a strong base based on reputation. Also IMHO the community at large has tried to chink the armor and that kind of disappoints me because one ding is not cause one to try and sabotage a business:rolleyes: I sure don't think Bob is shady in the least and I can assure you there are shady sellers in the Chi-Fi world we all play in:wink_face: OK, said my peace on Trinity you can all go back to your regularly scheduled programs




Yes the Technes are pretty good, the Red has too much bass and hides the mids and the Purple are bit too bass light IMO. Brass ED9 filter is what I use and it allows the bass and mids to shine.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Balanced Armature in an over-ear? Anyone?


 https://www.amazon.com/Powerful-Dynamic-Balance-Armature-Headphone/dp/B01N6M0HIN/
  
 *Edit: Found some info in the Chinese Over Ear thread. Not very active over there.


----------



## dontcallmejan

1clearhead for reference: 



Are these the k3HD?


----------



## alvinlim2010

K





dontcallmejan said:


> 1clearhead for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the k3HD?



Edit: Opps didn't know there is a HD version.. What's the difference from a pro?


----------



## Lurk650

dontcallmejan said:


> 1clearhead for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these the k3HD?




I didn't get retail packaging but I'd guess that that is just the original K3 like I have. If there are no swappable filters


----------



## dontcallmejan

lurk650 said:


> I didn't get retail packaging but I'd guess that that is just the original K3 like I have. If there are no swappable filters


 
 With filters. Look at my earlier post quoting 1clearhead. Was just confused. haha


----------



## drwlf

1clearhead said:


> The M1221 still nips them for best overall resolution, but so far the K3 HD are ever so close with extreme linear and vivid details. Wow, the M1221 and the K3 HD are probably going to be my all time favorites. I need some time-out to cry with happiness....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Actually, doesn't all the package pictures in AliExpress regarding K3 Pro's state that they're "HD Hybrid 3-Way Driver Earphones", can't seem to find any package pictures with the text "Pro" in it.
 How to discern different models, "normal" K3 doesn't have interchangeable nozzles, but what about the K3 Pro/HD difference?


----------



## SpiderNhan

drwlf said:


> Actually, doesn't all the package pictures in AliExpress regarding K3 Pro's state that they're "HD Hybrid 3-Way Driver Earphones", can't seem to find any package pictures with the text "Pro" in it.
> How to discern different models, "normal" K3 doesn't have interchangeable nozzles, but what about the K3 Pro/HD difference?


 
 We all know that silver-plated cables increase brightness. The silver-plated driver housing of the silver K3 has the exact same effect. Definitely brighter to my eyes compared to the gunmetal original.


----------



## groucho69

spidernhan said:


> I like the stock tips. Tried Comply, but it took away the highs. I find the Triple Drivers perfect just the way they came.


 
 I have not tried any other tips yet. I'll let them mature a little first. Bass shy? Depends what you like to hear. I'm not a fan of huge thumping bass hiding the mid and high details. I've listened to some Bob Marley with them and find they do the job fine for me.


----------



## drwlf

spidernhan said:


> We all know that silver-plated cables increase brightness. The silver-plated driver housing of the silver K3 has the exact same effect. Definitely brighter to my eyes compared to the gunmetal original.


 

 Yeah, happy April Fools' to you as well.


----------



## chaturanga

Is there really an HD version or is that a joke?


----------



## robervaul

chaturanga said:


> Is there really an HD version or is that a joke?




Yes, there is. It's coming.


----------



## rubick

but the K3 HD and K3 pro should have a different signature I guess.
 I am enjoying the lushness of the K3 pro


----------



## robervaul

It seems like has better details and soundstage out of all three.


----------



## Ahmad313

I just confirm that the K3pro and K3HD is the same thing,  on every store description page they written as K3PRO but on the box it is printed as HD hybrid K3 so i think there is no more confusion about Pro and HD,


----------



## jant71

1clearhead said:


> ....Haven't updated my profile recently, trying to burn others, as well.....like the latest MaGaosi K3 HD (high definition) IEM. So far, these are my favorite when comparing to the K3 and K3 PRO. The details coming out of the K3 HD are vivid, yet mesmerizing! ....Still burning them in, though.


 
  
  


ahmad313 said:


> I just confirm that the K3pro and K3HD is the same thing,  on every store description page they written as K3PRO but on the box it is printed as HD hybrid K3 so i think there is no more confusion about Pro and HD,


 
  
  
 So, then 1clearhead is actually comparing a K3 Pro with another K3 Pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think there may still be confusion, lol!


----------



## Slater

Anyone ever heard of the K3 Pro More Better Ultimate Edition?
  
 They're going to have a lot in their lineup - K3 Pro More Better Ultimate Edition > K3 Pro HD > K3 Pro


----------



## crabdog

slaterlovesspam said:


> Anyone ever heard of the K3 Pro More Better Ultimate Edition?
> 
> They're going to have a lot in their lineup - K3 Pro More Better Ultimate Edition > K3 Pro HD > K3 Pro


 
 K3 UHD 4K edition?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Guys, after Talking to several well known sellers on Ali express I have found out that ALL the K3Pro boxes are marked HD as it is a Hi Definition, (NOT HI RESOLUTION), Earphone. The Silver Edition is an optional color and The Packaging carries this sticker. There is NO difference in Sound other than a Placebo Effect from the "HD" moniker. Although *IF* (I can't remember the specs) it can exceed the 40kHz level it can be considered as HI-RES.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Shinry

@Vidal and others:
 If you're annoyed by the pointy end of the Uiisii HI-705, just cut it off.
 I cut of ~2mm of the metal (very soft metal, I used a strong scissor, a pair of pliers would have been better  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and at least this part is solid. I evened out the corners and they were good to go. Getting them in is definitelly easier this now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: Picture


----------



## VinceHill24

Regarding the Magaosi K3, it does seems to have a new K3 HD. Here's the link from Taobao and it looks like it is already available with price slightly more expensive than K3 Pro by 50yuan at Taobao.

http://c.b1wt.com/h.VCnatd?cv=9y5rohmD0t&sm=32594c

According to the description, the K3 HD seems to be better in terms of soundstage, instrument separation, better details & resolution. It is available in both gunmetal & silver colour and apparently there's no description about drivers being used so likely they're based on same drivers but different tuning. Hope it addreses the current confusion and looking forward for impressions on the K3 HD.


----------



## trumpethead

My Uiisii HM7 with the Auvio large tips is truly outstanding! The clarity and detail is unreal for a 6 dollar pair of earphones. The bass is quality and quantity with little to no bleed over into mids and highs. Really came to life with the Auvios. Able to take amping without breaking up. Would LOVE to know what kind of driver is in these things...very pleased. Thanks again @clearhead!


----------



## Ahmad313

The K3PRO owners here can please check their boxes to ensure that words  HD hybrid is printed on the box or not ,  i think this way the confusion will be solved , , ,


----------



## Brian Coffey

trumpethead said:


> My Uiisii HM7 with the Auvio large tips is truly outstanding! The clarity and detail is unreal for a 6 dollar pair of earphones. The bass is quality and quantity with little to no bleed over into mids and highs. Really came to life with the Auvios. Able to take amping without breaking up. Would LOVE to know what kind of driver is in these things...very pleased. Thanks again @clearhead!


 
 This may be my next cheap iem.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> K3 UHD 4K edition?


 
 I heard 8k. I assume that's the "More Better" part.
  
 I'll try to track down the photo I saw.


----------



## SMRDcompany

TK12 owners, what tips do you recommend to get (or for any IEM, for that matter)? I heard that RHA tips fit nicely on them so I'll give those a shot, but I wouldn't mind getting a bit of a collection going.


----------



## chaturanga

crabdog said:


> K3 UHD 4K edition?




K3 Pro 4K will be released to listen Netflix 4K movies. Unless you got these Netflix will be heard s..tty!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

trumpethead said:


> My Uiisii HM7 with the Auvio large tips is truly outstanding! The clarity and detail is unreal for a 6 dollar pair of earphones. The bass is quality and quantity with little to no bleed over into mids and highs. Really came to life with the Auvios. Able to take amping without breaking up.


 
 How'd it sound before those tips? It's great to see an amazing budget option out there, I hope his MEMT X5 are just as good, but people are starting to doubt that.


----------



## Yoshi948

It's been here for quite a while. Probably one of the best under $20.


----------



## Yoshi948

They are better than the HM7s. But beware of the recessed mids that others have said. Everything else about it is awesome. Detailed highs and a 3D soundstage. Look at 1clearhead's impressions for more info.


----------



## DeLuX

jimster480 said:


> I don't ever look at Aliexpress because its mostly just a scamsite. So for me all products on there don't exist.
> If it ever gets onto a real site, I might order it just to check it out.
> But I just don't see 1 regular dyn driver beating 3 drivers. IEM's are always anemic sounding it seems unless there are multiple drivers.





I just got a summery of my Ali experience and apparently I bought more then 1000 items if Ali over the last couple of years... *sick i know* and I've only hade isolated incidents, always been fully refunded... The worst that can happen in my experience is that you have to put in some time end effort to get your refund. But believe you me, the site and the goods are real


----------



## Yoshi948

I, myself, can't order from aliexpress since I'm only a minor. But my attention for Chinese IEMs is enough to make me want to buy off it. I can only buy off Amazon for now though.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

yoshi948 said:


> They are better than the HM7s. But beware of the recessed mids that others have said. Everything else about it is awesome. Detailed highs and a 3D soundstage. Look at 1clearhead's impressions for more info.


 
 Recessed Mids? I shouldn't have bought them (still waiting)... waste of money already, lol. And, a lot of money. $26. Oh well, I guess I can sell them. It pee's me off when companies make the mids recessed. What's the point of making headphones?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

yoshi948 said:


> It's been here for quite a while. Probably one of the best under $20.


 
 You should note which headphone you are talking about next time... Maybe just do an "RE: headphone name"


----------



## Yoshi948

Don't take my word for it, it is based of the others who reviewed them. Some actually like the sound signature, others may not.


----------



## Jimster480

delux said:


> I just got a summery of my Ali experience and apparently I bought more then 1000 items if Ali over the last couple of years... *sick i know* and I've only hade isolated incidents, always been fully refunded... The worst that can happen in my experience is that you have to put in some time end effort to get your refund. But believe you me, the site and the goods are real




Maybe in the world of headphones there are not as many people trying to scam as in the world of car parts.


----------



## anticute

yoshi948 said:


> They are better than the HM7s. But beware of the recessed mids that others have said. Everything else about it is awesome. Detailed highs and a 3D soundstage. Look at 1clearhead's impressions for more info.


 
  


yoshi948 said:


> Don't take my word for it, it is based of the others who reviewed them. Some actually like the sound signature, others may not.


 
 What IEMs do you actually own? You're talking about the MEMT X5's detailed highs etc, what are you comparing it to? Apart from the HM7, which you must own as well since you know the X5 is better, right?


----------



## Yoshi948

Well, no. I took the time to research asking for more info. Which then led me to know which one is better than the other. Usually, coming from 1clearhead. 
 (As of now, I had only owned the VJJB V1S, ROCK Zircon, and currently, the LG Quadbeat 3. Each one with their own perks with my favorite being the LG Quadbeats.)


----------



## anticute

From the posting guidelines: "Please don't recommend or post reviews of equipment you don't own or otherwise don't have a reasonable amount of familiarity with".
  
 In short, describing IEMs that you don't own, or saying that they are better/worse than other IEMs you don't own, isn't very helpful.


----------



## trumpethead

laughmoredaily said:


> How'd it sound before those tips? It's great to see an amazing budget option out there, I hope his MEMT X5 are just as good, but people are starting to doubt that.



To me they sounded just ok before the Auvio tips. Somewhat veiled not as detailed. I loved the X5 until it developed a short at the inline mic three days in..no strain relief where the cord goes in on either end...imo HM7 with Auvio Tips sound better than Memt X5 but only with the Auvio...Resolution on the X5 is better imo


----------



## dontcallmejan

Well, thanks for clarifying the k3pro/HD confusion!


----------



## Yoshi948

trumpethead said:


> To me they sounded just ok before the Auvio tips. Somewhat veiled not as detailed. I loved the X5 until it developed a short at the inline mic three days in..no strain relief where the cord goes in on either end...imo HM7 with Auvio Tips sound better than Memt X5 but only with the Auvio...Resolution on the X5 is better imo


Yep. Resolution is very good on the X5. Sound signature, not so much for some people.


----------



## ExplodedBreads

As an owner of a fairly recently purchased k3pro, the manual in the box says K3pro, but the box itself only says K3. Also you have the swappable filters.


----------



## drwlf

explodedbreads said:


> As an owner of a fairly recently purchased k3pro, the manual in the box says K3pro, but the box itself only says K3. Also you have the swappable filters.


 

 Did the box have the text "HD Hybrid 3-Way Driver Earphones"?


----------



## anticute

yoshi948 said:


> Yep. Resolution is very good on the X5. Sound signature, not so much for some people.


 
 Again, you don't even own them, so there's literally no way for you to actually know anything first hand about their resolution or their sound signature. Go ahead and buy them, and I'll be interested in hearing your opinion, but until then please stop giving "opinions" which are just based on other people's opinions. It's not helpful.


----------



## ExplodedBreads

drwlf said:


> Did the box have the text "HD Hybrid 3-Way Driver Earphones"?


 
 Mine didn't.
 EDIT: Actually they might have, I threw away the outer box, they just say magaosi k3 on the inner box.


----------



## Skullophile

shinry said:


> @Vidal and others:
> If you're annoyed by the pointy end of the Uiisii HI-705, just cut it off.
> I cut of ~2mm of the metal (very soft metal, I used a strong scissor, a pair of pliers would have been better
> 
> ...


 
 Now you can still get blind drunk and insert them in the wrong way and you won't do permanent damage. lol


----------



## snip3r77

vincehill24 said:


> Regarding the Magaosi K3, it does seems to have a new K3 HD. Here's the link from Taobao and it looks like it is already available with price slightly more expensive than K3 Pro by 50yuan at Taobao.
> 
> http://c.b1wt.com/h.VCnatd?cv=9y5rohmD0t&sm=32594c
> 
> According to the description, the K3 HD seems to be better in terms of soundstage, instrument separation, better details & resolution. It is available in both gunmetal & silver colour and apparently there's no description about drivers being used so likely they're based on same drivers but different tuning. Hope it addreses the current confusion and looking forward for impressions on the K3 HD.



I suspect it's AF edition . April's fool


----------



## Slater

shinry said:


> @Vidal and others:
> If you're annoyed by the pointy end of the Uiisii HI-705, just cut it off.
> I cut of ~2mm of the metal (very soft metal, I used a strong scissor, a pair of pliers would have been better
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, that's some seriously soft metal if you just cut them with scissors! You sure it's not just chrome plated plastic?


----------



## robervaul

ahmad313 said:


> I just confirm that the K3pro and K3HD is the same thing,  on every store description page they written as K3PRO but on the box it is printed as HD hybrid K3 so i think there is no more confusion about Pro and HD,




No April's fool, they aren't the same. 
Yes, the HD needs to go the mass production. It is Still in test with some guys.


----------



## Lurk650

A third iteration? SMH that's a bit ridiculous


----------



## Shinry

slaterlovesspam said:


> Wow, that's some seriously soft metal if you just cut them with scissors! You sure it's not just chrome plated plastic?


 
 I thought about that too after writing, they are also too light for most metals I worked with (Which aren't that many to be honest) 
 But the surface feels like one and the chipping while cutting also behaved like very light aluminium.
 The description also talks about 'Metall Shell' so I'm thinking it's a special sort of alloy.
  
 Btw. my big scissors are old IKEA textile scissors, heavy, 25cm long, indestructible (Don't worry, I use my good ones only for cotton etc, these were to blunt for this kind of work after a year, now I could literally everything with it)


----------



## Slater

GQuote: 





slaterlovesspam said:


> I heard 8k. I assume that's the "More Better" part.
> 
> I'll try to track down the photo I saw.


 
  
 Got the photo:


----------



## rubick

My k3 pro box


----------



## Lurk650

Lol ahh April Fools


----------



## Slater

lurk650 said:


> Lol ahh April Fools


 
  
 Hey, more is better, right? LOL


----------



## Brian Coffey

slaterlovesspam said:


> Hey, more is better, right? LOL


 
  


> More Better !


----------



## Slater

Hey, have any of you MEMT X5 owners found out a way to reduce the microphonics on these things? It's ridonculous; like the worst of all my in-ears.


----------



## B9Scrambler

slaterlovesspam said:


> Hey, have any of you MEMT X5 owners found out a way to reduce the microphonics on these things? It's ridonculous; like the worst of all my in-ears.




Wear them cable over ear and make a chin cinch using a twist tie. Other than that, good luck.


----------



## crabdog

slaterlovesspam said:


> Hey, have any of you MEMT X5 owners found out a way to reduce the microphonics on these things? It's ridonculous; like the worst of all my in-ears.


 
 A shirt clip help a bit but its still present. you can also try wearing them over ear but it's a little tricky due to the shape. The cable on the X9 i waaay better, similar to the ROCK Zircon braided cable.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> A shirt clip help a bit but its still present. you can also try wearing them over ear but it's a little tricky due to the shape. The cable on the X9 i waaay better, similar to the ROCK Zircon braided cable.


 
  
 Thanks @crabdog and @B9Scrambler, that worked 100% better. I swapped R & L sides due to the odd shape (I also have to do this on the Xiaomi Pro HDs).
  
 I've also noticed that these are very insertion sensitive - they suction into my ear canals like nobody's business! I have to fiddle with them to get the best seal while also getting the best sound. I may try opening up the vent holes slightly to see if that helps at all.
  
 I know a lot of people are having cable failures at the microphone - if/when that happens on these, I'll just change out the cable to something more reliable and with less microphonics.
  
@crabdog, how does the X9 compare to the X5 sound-wise?


----------



## Slater

> crabdog said:
> 
> 
> > Also the X7 and X9 will have a different cable but I don't have details on it.


 
 The cable on that X7 photo sure looks like the exact same cable the X5 has:


----------



## Thor Hugo (Dec 5, 2017)

rvtrav said:


> Can anyone provide information on the sound signature of the VJJB N1.  I have the UiiSii BA-T8 on order and am considering ordering the N1 tomorrow during the sale.


 




slaterlovesspam said:


> Anyone seen (or ordered) the new VJJB N1 that was recently released?
> 
> It contains a passive crossover, which is odd because it has 2 identical DD drivers. Where is it directing the separated frequencies? If there was a tweeter or a BA, I'd understand the point.
> 
> ...


 

 Audiobudget has a review of the VJJB N-1. 

 Based on the reviews of other "5-Star Awarded" earphones on the site's Leaderboard, the VJJB N-1 was pretty much given a glowing, three-thumbs-up appraisal--as high as it could get. Another VJJB IEM was likewise given a 5-star rating, the VJJB 4KS. Although not mentioned, I believe this 5-star score also extends to its sibling, the VJJB 4K (without the cable remote).

 This is the Aliexpress page where the N-1 currently sells for $19.79 US, with 2 days left in the sale price:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...woofer-with-Mic-Cable/519064_32794735017.html

 And this is a Philippine site with English descriptions for the included pictures, where it's currently selling for ~$29.46 US:

http://www.lazada.com.ph/original-v...laceable-cable-design-intl-12942007.html?ff=1


----------



## Slater

slaterlovesspam said:


> I've also noticed that these (MEMT X5) are very insertion sensitive - they suction into my ear canals like nobody's business! I have to fiddle with them to get the best seal while also getting the best sound. I may try opening up the vent holes slightly to see if that helps at all.


 
 Update - I opened up the vent holes from 1mm to 1.5mm. Suction action is fixed, and added bonus - midrange is less recessed now! There's still a dip of a few dB @ 2k, but I like what I'm hearing so far.


----------



## crabdog

slaterlovesspam said:


> The cable on that X7 photo sure looks like the exact same cable the X5 has:


 
 Sorry I must have gotten mixed up with the model numbers. The X7 has the same horrible cable as X5. The X9 definitely has the improved braided cable. As for the sound of the X9 I need to spend more time listening but my early impression was there's way too much bass (for my preference YMMV). This could change with more burn-in / playtime.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> Sorry I must have gotten mixed up with the model numbers. The X7 has the same horrible cable as X5. The X9 definitely has the improved braided cable. As for the sound of the X9 I need to spend more time listening but my early impression was there's way too much bass (for my preference YMMV). This could change with more burn-in / playtime.


 
  
 Wow, MORE bass than the X5? The X5 has (almost) too much. More is approaching Rock Zircon territory LOL
  
 How's the midrange compared to the X5?


----------



## HiFiChris

After having posted it on my website first, my review of iBasso's DX200 streaming audio player is now also formatted for Head-Fi and went live just a few minutes ago: http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-audio-dx200-reference-dap/reviews/18336
  
 The text is essentially the same, but you might find some new/different photos, arranged in a somewhat different pattern.


----------



## 1clearhead

Sorry guys, I had to deal with a computer virus for the past few days....
  
 MaGaosi did send me the latest one to try out, the K3 HD sample, even though none of the packaging, names, and instruction manuals were updated. Listening for several days now, I got a quick reference for all three, and though, in the end, some may hear it different from what I'm hearing....but, none-the-less, here you go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
*K3*:
 K3 is very revealing with details, but can be harsh with certain genre's as the original AKG K3003i plays the same way with the reference tuning nozzle. But, definitely any day I'll take the original K3 over the original K3003i over price and value for its better vocals and bass response!
  
*K3 PRO*:
 K3 Pro is the best when it comes to long listening sessions or professional recording because it stops the sibilance and harshness at its peak revealing a crisp and texture sound signature that's sure to please! So, when all is said and done? The K3 Pro is the safest purchase from all three.
  
*K3 HD*:
 K3 HD is a continuation of the original K3, but extends a little more resolution for those that can handle extreme details with a linear overall sound signature. This makes them perfect for video games, movies or videos.
  
  
 All 3 have a unique reference for all consumers! But, since I'm a resolution and detailed freak and might need hearing-aids in the near future, my personal favorite is the K3 HD.
  
  
 Best of luck with your choice!


----------



## SpiderNhan

Thanks for the comparisons clear. Sounds like the Pro is perfect for me!


----------



## 1clearhead

spidernhan said:


> Thanks for the comparisons clear. Sounds like the Pro is perfect for me!


 
 Yea, you can't go wrong with the Pro's, they offer "two types of tuning nozzles" for the best reference recording possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....good choice!


----------



## SpiderNhan

Well, I already ordered a pair a few days ago and had no knowledge of the HD, so...


----------



## 1clearhead

spidernhan said:


> Well, I already ordered a pair a few days ago and had no knowledge of the HD, so...


 

 Yea, by surprise, the HD were sent to me as a sample by mail....who would have known?!


----------



## drwlf

explodedbreads said:


> Mine didn't.
> EDIT: Actually they might have, I threw away the outer box, they just say magaosi k3 on the inner box.


 

 I'll post pictures of mine, of what I received, and when I receive it.
 The AliExpress promo pictures can be right or wrong, and the product received as well. Who knows what I ordered. The color option for example was wrong, "brown", so perhaps I ordered a K3 Turd-edition.


----------



## drwlf

@slaterlovesspam and @rubick, yeah, those boxes seem to match the K3 Pro promo pictures on AliExpress.


----------



## TwinACStacks

You realize that the ratings from that budget earphone site are from a banned member fro head-fi that was obsessed with Boarseman products?

 TWIN


----------



## Vidal

twinacstacks said:


> You realize that the ratings from that budget earphone site are from a banned member fro head-fi that was obsessed with Boarseman products?
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 Nothing wrong with Boarseman stuff IMO. However his verdicts on some of the other earphones are questionable, Rock Zircons are pretty poor earphones for the experienced ear for instance.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Yes, but the Zircons are great fun for very little money.

 TWIN


----------



## SHAMuuu

Xiaomi Pistons, hybrid
KZ ate
Ve monk
Baldoor e100/mrice. E300 are these bs?

I'm just entering IEM again since like 2006. Picked up some mid level IEM and chi-fi

Is there a list?


----------



## luedriver

just saw this photo of seahf iem's on facebook posted by the guy behind ty hi-z, HE, ColaRad, and now responsible for "seahf"


----------



## 1clearhead

MaGaosi gave me a quick message; for those interested on the K3 HD, the initials "HD" are going to be written on the outer housing of the IEM.


----------



## snip3r77

crabdog said:


> Sorry I must have gotten mixed up with the model numbers. The X7 has the same horrible cable as X5. The X9 definitely has the improved braided cable. As for the sound of the X9 I need to spend more time listening but my early impression was there's way too much bass (for my preference YMMV). This could change with more burn-in / playtime.




I'm feeling envy as you can try those iems


----------



## Ahmad313

Hi friends , 
Can somebody here post a comparison between the K3PRO and A4 with black+black combination , 
black+black combination is my most favourite combo on A4 so i want to know how K3PRO perform against these , 
K3pro is a really upgrade to A4 or not,??? 
thanks , ,


----------



## TwinACStacks

1clearhead said:


> MaGaosi gave me a quick message; for those interested on the K3 HD, the initials "HD" are going to be written on the outer housing of the IEM.


 






 So..... DID they change the Frequency Specs to match Hi-Res rules?
  








 TWIN


----------



## Lurk650

All interesting on the HD front. Did the Pro not have HD on the packaging? B9s Audbos K3 has HD on the packaging. I don't believe I got a box with my original K3.


----------



## TwinACStacks

lurk650 said:


> All interesting on the HD front. Did the Pro not have HD on the packaging? B9s Audbos K3 has HD on the packaging. I don't believe I got a box with my original K3.


 





 As mine were a review sample, I didn't get a box either. Even so the ORIGINALS are still speced the same as the Pros.
  








 TWIN


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> So..... DID they change the Frequency Specs to match Hi-Res rules?
> 
> TWIN


Who knows?....it has the most extended treble and resolution out of all three. That's all I know and can elaborate on. But, all three are uniquely good.


----------



## Vidal

twinacstacks said:


> Yes, but the Zircons are great fun for very little money.
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 I can think of at least 7 or 8 in the same price range that are similarly fun but better all round


----------



## trumpethead

yoshi948 said:


> Yep. Resolution is very good on the X5. Sound signature, not so much for some people.




With all due respect, as was explained to you before per the posting guidelines you shouldn't lend opinions about items that you don't own or at the very least have not heard. Giving opinions based on only what you read is not benefiting our community..Thanks


----------



## chompchomps

Hey guys, just had a chat with the guys over at Magaosi, 

The difference with the HD over the pros is that the HD is tuned by the hongkong engineers to be clearer than the pros. Not sure what he is trying to say but here is quoting him in mandarin: "hd版本是專為香港某一代理做的調音，比較偏向清晰"


Hope this helps you guys out.


----------



## Yoshi948

anticute said:


> Again, you don't even own them, so there's literally no way for you to actually know anything first hand about their resolution or their sound signature. Go ahead and buy them, and I'll be interested in hearing your opinion, but until then please stop giving "opinions" which are just based on other people's opinions. It's not helpful.


Yea, that is very immature of me. But if I can at least redirect you to a person that owns these, would that help?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

twinacstacks said:


> You realize that the ratings from that budget earphone site are from a banned member fro head-fi that was obsessed with Boarseman products?
> 
> TWIN


 
 I don't see your point. I haven't paid much attention to my K25's.
  
 Are his reviews accurate? I guess I'll see, I order most of my phones because of his reviews because people on Headfi are all over the place on their opinions. If you know a better site, let me know.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> I can think of at least 7 or 8 in the same price range that are similarly fun but better all round


 
 Let us know what they are.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> However his verdicts on some of the other earphones are questionable, Rock Zircons are pretty poor earphones for the experienced ear for instance.


 
 It seems people have a love-hate relationship with ROCK. I get my 1st pair of Zircon's next week; I'll let you know my thoughts too.  I love the craftsmanship of the Mula's, but the sound is possibly lame. I think they were going for very heavy cell phone users who make calls all the time.


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> Let us know what they are.


 
  
 V-shaped consumer friendly sound with big bass around $10 - $15
  
 <removing list now LMD has read them to stay on the right side of the rules>


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> V-shaped consumer friendly sound with big bass around $10 - $15
> 
> Tennmak Banjo (maybe a bit expensive)


 
 You own all of those? Cool. It's too bad you didn't list them by how you like them.
  
 I bought a pair of knock offs of the Banjo by Koston by accident, I just thought they looked nice and didn't know about the Banjo and they were trash. Stay away from KOSTON.
  
 PS: Have you heard the Somic v4's? I just ordered those.


----------



## peter123

laughmoredaily said:


> I don't see your point. I haven't paid much attention to my K25's.
> 
> Are his reviews accurate? I guess I'll see, I order most of my phones because of his reviews because people on Headfi are all over the place on their opinions. If you know a better site, let me know.




If anything that particular reviewer didn't even seem to agree with himself since I remember him putting up reviews very fast and then changing them multiple times afterwards. If you think he does a better job than the collective contributions on this site then by all means knock yourself out, just remember he was not very popular in here and ended up getting banned.


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> You own all of those? Cool. It's too bad you didn't list them by how you like them.


 
  
 They are all in order of my preference on my review site. See my profile for the address. My preference isn't that particular signature I prefer balanced, strong treble big soundstage generally, but occasionally I'm happy to listen to those.
  
 I still have most of them, some are with friends relatives. I currently have about 60 odd in my collection at home.


----------



## Vidal

peter123 said:


> If anything that particular reviewer didn't even seem to agree with himself since I remember him putting up reviews very fast and then changing them multiple times afterwards.


 
  
 It's tricky when reviewing one after another, I'm going to have to do a rebalancing myself I think.
  
 It might be right but I just want to do a bit of a sense check to be sure.


----------



## drwlf

chompchomps said:


> Hey guys, just had a chat with the guys over at Magaosi,
> 
> The difference with the HD over the pros is that the HD is tuned by the hongkong engineers to be clearer than the pros. Not sure what he is trying to say but here is quoting him in mandarin: "hd版本是專為香港某一代理做的調音，比較偏向清晰"
> 
> ...


 

 I can't.. stop.. posting.. this.


----------



## peter123

vidal said:


> It's tricky when reviewing one after another, I'm going to have to do a rebalancing myself I think.
> 
> It might be right but I just want to do a bit of a sense check to be sure.




In my experience the less time you use the bigger chance for getting it wrong. Of course over longer time many older reviews would probably look different compared with today's offerings. This is actually pretty demanding when it comes to IEM's sin e the evolution there is going so fast. As always ymmw  

Iirc it was also questionable how that particular reviewer obtained his samples. Tbh I didn't really pay much attention since we didn't seem to have even remotely similar preferences and the constant adding and withdrawing of things from the reviews just didn't make them feel legit to me.


----------



## Vidal

peter123 said:


> In my experience the less time you use the bigger chance for getting it wrong. Of course over longer time many older reviews would probably look different compared with today's offerings. This is actually pretty demanding when it comes to IEM's sin e the evolution there is going so fast. As always ymmw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I pay for mine, but funded by eBay sales of ones I like or that are popular.
  
 I've also got @loomisjohnson adding in his thoughts on some earphones as a second opinion. He suggested expanding that to other reviewers on here, which is something I'd certainly be happy to do.


----------



## peter123

vidal said:


> I pay for mine, but funded by eBay sales of ones I like or that are popular.
> 
> I've also got @loomisjohnson
> adding in his thoughts on some earphones as a second opinion. He suggested expanding that to other reviewers on here, which is something I'd certainly be happy to do.




Yeah, you've been very open all the time which is both preferable and highly appreciated. This was not the case with this other reviewer. 

Sounds like a good idea to team up with some other users since it is pretty much impossible for one person to cover everything.


----------



## Vidal

peter123 said:


> Yeah, you've been very open all the time which is both preferable and highly appreciated. This was not the case with this other reviewer.
> 
> Sounds like a good idea to team up with some other users since it is pretty much impossible for one person to cover everything.


 
  
 I'm looking at how to do that effectively. It seems people always want to know the 'best' but once you get to a certain standard, preference takes over.
  
 I wasn't a fan of the BK50s but others suggest they're the best sub $50 earphone. I can only grade them on how much I like them but having another review means that you get a more rounded view.
  
 The hard bit is that rating system how does that work with multiple reviews


----------



## mochill

luedriver said:


> just saw this photo of seahf iem's on facebook posted by the guy behind ty hi-z, HE, ColaRad, and [COLOR=1D2129]now responsible for "seahf"[/COLOR]


saw these and ordered the red flat cable ones


----------



## peter123

vidal said:


> I'm looking at how to do that effectively. It seems people always want to know the 'best' but once you get to a certain standard, preference takes over.
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the BK50s but others suggest they're the best sub $50 earphone. I can only grade them on how much I like them but having another review means that you get a more rounded view.
> 
> The hard bit is that rating system how does that work with multiple reviews :confused_face:




Yeah, everyone wants the best. Takes some experience to realize that it doesn't exist, as you say preference but also source, intended usage, music one listen to, ergonomics and a lot of other things also matters. 

I'd be very vary to put a list from say 1-10 since it would not be accurate for everyone and possibly lead to disappointment and endless discussions. Personally I prefer just to describe and compare but I understand that's not what the average consumer wants because they're, just like many people in here, are just looking for a quick fix : Simply the best  

Maybe try to make different groups such as balanced, bassy etc as well as over the ears, straight down wearing, with/without mic etc. Could easily get complicated though. 

I had a ambition to make some kind of ranking in my review thread but gave up because of all of these factors to consider.......


----------



## Yoshi948

peter123 said:


> Yeah, everyone wants the best. Takes some experience to realize that it doesn't exist, as you say preference but also source, intended usage, music one listen to, ergonomics and a lot of other things also matters.
> 
> I'd be very vary to put a list from say 1-10 since it would not be accurate for everyone and possibly lead to disappointment and endless discussions. Personally I prefer just to describe and compare but I understand that's not what the average consumer wants because they're, just like many people in here, are just looking for a quick fix : Simply the best
> 
> ...


And others can contribute to add more earbuds. Hey, this might become something.


----------



## Vidal

mochill said:


> saw these and ordered the red flat cable ones


 
  
 If they're as good as the Ty Hi-Z G3s you'll be a happy man.


----------



## mochill

Was told it is same but cheaper


----------



## smy1

sinocelt said:


> John Moulton made one with 20 drivers per earpiece, years ago, just for the fun of it.




64 audio has like 24 I believe

So far I got zs3, 4 in 1 and ex800. Which should I add to the list that is $20? I like the ex800 and 4 in 1 but the isolation on ex800 is poor.


----------



## luedriver

mochill said:


> saw these and ordered the red flat cable ones


 
 I tried looking for them on aliexpress, but found these instead


----------



## bjaardker

Over a month since I ordered and I'm still waiting for my Memt X5. Tracking showed them processing through Guangzhou and says they had "security check success" on 3-17 nothing since. 

I can't imagine ordering anything of real value or high cost from Ali.


----------



## bjaardker

In the meantime I've been going through some of my IEMs that haven't had much head time lately. I forgot how much I truly enjoy the TFZ Series 5. Great bass and sub bass, decent mids and highs. Very relaxed sound you can listen to for hours.


----------



## Vidal

mochill said:


> Was told it is same but cheaper


 
  
 The G3 are open back, will be interesting to see if these are also open.


----------



## antz123

Got my self this.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-2-5mm-Balanced-8-Cores-Pure-Silver-Earphone-MMCX-Cable-4-Pole-Jack-Plug/32790663172.html
  
 Seems a good option. I hope it is.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

bjaardker said:


> Over a month since I ordered and I'm still waiting for my Memt X5. Tracking showed them processing through Guangzhou and says they had "security check success" on 3-17 nothing since.
> 
> I can't imagine ordering anything of real value or high cost from Ali.


 
 The same thing happened to me with a pair of ear buds from the banned seller. I don't even think they left his country. I did get my refund easily.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

luedriver said:


> just saw this photo of seahf iem's on facebook posted by the guy behind ty hi-z, HE, ColaRad, and now responsible for "seahf"


 
 I couldn't find his FB Group, ask him to start shipping to Canada on Amazon, tell him it's the 51 state, lol.


----------



## fishinthesea

hi all, new to the forum!
  
 Looking to pick up some new IEMs. I've been using the klipsch s4 for several years now. I prefer a balanced sound with a decent bass, but no need for anything too heavy. Listen to mostly rock/metal and hip hop. I listen to music exclusively through my iPhone or macbook, no DAC or amp. Any recommendations? Budget is around $50. 
  
 PS. I looked through the list on audiobudget - Somic v4 and Boarseman CX98 look pretty good. Thoughts?


----------



## jasparis

fishinthesea said:


> hi all, new to the forum!
> 
> Looking to pick up some new IEMs. I've been using the klipsch s4 for several years now. I prefer a balanced sound with a decent bass, but no need for anything too heavy. Listen to mostly rock/metal and hip hop. I listen to music exclusively through my iPhone or macbook, no DAC or amp. Any recommendations? Budget is around $50.
> 
> PS. I looked through the list on audiobudget - Somic v4 and Boarseman CX98 look pretty good. Thoughts?


 
 I'm no expert at all but from what I personally own, the Tennmak Pianos fit that bill, with change to spare. The pro's are also decent but not as much bass IMO. I listen to Hip hip a fair bit and enjoy the pianos. 
  
 From reviews I've seen the CX98 are not at all bassy, but I've not heard these so could be wrong.


----------



## 1clearhead

twinacstacks said:


> So..... DID they change the Frequency Specs to match Hi-Res rules?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's more questionable than reality.
  
 ....but, even "start-up" Chinese companies don't even know what they have in their hands. Their specs can be all wrong from what we know.
  
 For example, I'm looking forward on testing the "*Intime SORA*" IEM's from a well-known reviewer from "headphone club" (China)....
 Link:  http://www.headphoneclub.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=506587&highlight=intime%2Bsora
  
 And if they match, or even surpass my M1221, or K3 HD, then that will make me a believer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....they are from Japan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Frequency specs: 10 ~ 40,000 KHZ


----------



## snip3r77

smy1 said:


> 64 audio has like 24 I believe
> 
> So far I got zs3, 4 in 1 and ex800. Which should I add to the list that is $20? I like the ex800 and 4 in 1 but the isolation on ex800 is poor.


Should have gone one step to k3 pro lol


----------



## 1clearhead

For those looking to purchase the new K3 HD version, they should look like this.....
  

 Cheers!


----------



## luedriver

laughmoredaily said:


> I couldn't find his FB Group, ask him to start shipping to Canada on Amazon, tell him it's the 51 state, lol.


 
 I don't know of any group, he posts on earbuds anonymous though
  
also found more pics of seahf iems on facebook


----------



## Sinocelt

smy1 said:


> 64 audio has like 24 I believe


 
  
 Not per side.


----------



## Holypal

sinocelt said:


> Not per side.


 
  
 Do you mean this:
 World's First 64 Driver IEM by JH Audio, https://www.jhaudio.com/products/meet-bertha-ear-monitor


----------



## smy1

holypal said:


> Do you mean this:
> World's First 64 Driver IEM by JH Audio, https://www.jhaudio.com/products/meet-bertha-ear-monitor




64 audio should of made that.


----------



## Podster

holypal said:


> Do you mean this:
> World's First 64 Driver IEM by JH Audio, https://www.jhaudio.com/products/meet-bertha-ear-monitor


 

 IMHO This borders on absurd, did this come out on April 1st? Easily a $10K iem


----------



## anticute

podster said:


> IMHO This *borders *on absurd, did this come out on April 1st? Easily a $10K iem


 




  
 And yes, it did come out on April 1st, there's a video of them talking about this on their facebook page


----------



## DeLuX

vidal said:


> I can think of at least 7 or 8 in the same price range that are similarly fun but better all round




Feel free to post a list  I just got same KZ Zs3 and I just can't get over how much I enjoy them... Obviously I'm a basshead, of sorts


----------



## Vidal

delux said:


> Feel free to post a list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I did, but then took it down to make sure I was on the right side of the MoT rules. Check out my profile, there's web address for my own site where I've done about 70+ reviews.
  
 (ZS3 was in my posted list BTW)


----------



## DeLuX

vidal said:


> I did, but then took it down to make sure I was on the right side of the MoT rules. Check out my profile, there's web address for my own site where I've done about 70+ reviews.
> 
> (ZS3 was in my posted list BTW)




Yeah I realized as I went through the last pages, you were blazing fast in responding though, didnt have time to edit my original post  Thanks


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> Check out my profile, there's web address for my own site where I've done about 70+ reviews.


 
 I love your reviews, I wish your site was easier to remember. I bought 3 pairs because of your site, and if you have good taste, I may keep looking at it!


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> I love your reviews, I wish your site was easier to remember. I bought 3 pairs because of your site, and if you have good taste, I may keep looking at it!


 
  
 Thanks, also have Loomis's input as well which adds an alternative perspective. 
  
 I'm just adding Loomis's Top 5 and some other recommendations to the site now.


----------



## SHAMuuu

holypal said:


> Do you mean this:
> World's First 64 Driver IEM by JH Audio, https://www.jhaudio.com/products/meet-bertha-ear-monitor


 
  
 I saw the WARNING they put at the bottom in small writing
  
 "*WARNING: *People with neck and upper spine problems should not use this IEM.Any digestive issues may be problematic with this much low end. Too much smooth bass may cause pregnancy (or labor, if already pregnant). Do not be duped by claims more is better. Do not use in a crowded area as this IEM may cause hearing damage to those nearby."
  
 LoL


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Recently received the Swing EC1 (triple driver) $32.90 at Penon.
 Nice sounding IEM with clear details and strong bass - a little bit hot on top for my taste.
 Foam tips and my tube amp. helps a lot and it sounds well on Xduoo X3 as well.


----------



## wastan

Love the Octopus


----------



## SuperLuigi

So I've been waiting to pull the trigger on the memt x5 for a few weeks(the hype seemed so real!) but recent user reviews have me rethinking that, especially with all the issues with cable noise.  I use my IEMs to walk to work and often make calls so the cable noise is a no go.  
  
 Any other recommendations in that price point?  I need them to come with a mic.  I've owned a few asian headphones and my faves were the piston 2s, and the Z0A3s.  Unforuntely both headphones broke with in   7-8 months of use.


----------



## paomde

superluigi said:


> So I've been waiting to pull the trigger on the memt x5 for a few weeks(the hype seemed so real!) but recent user reviews have me rethinking that, especially with all the issues with cable noise.  I use my IEMs to walk to work and often make calls so the cable noise is a no go.
> 
> Any other recommendations in that price point?  I need them to come with a mic.  I've owned a few asian headphones and my faves were the piston 2s, and the Z0A3s.  Unforuntely both headphones broke with in   7-8 months of use.




hi. i'm currently using kinera bd005, search around for a bit- they're currently 19 usd or thereabouts. they should be under 20 at least.

anyway, great bass quality and speed, clear mids. the cable noise is almost non-existent. you may want to buy spinfits tho or tip roll, i found the stock tips to be irritating. also, the cable is mmcx with mic, but no volume control.


----------



## Yoshi948

Maybe you could consider the UiiSii DT200.


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.head-fi.org/t/843190/the-7-cubu-earbud#post_13396620


----------



## Slater

superluigi said:


> So I've been waiting to pull the trigger on the memt x5 for a few weeks(the hype seemed so real!) but recent user reviews have me rethinking that, especially with all the issues with cable noise.  I use my IEMs to walk to work and often make calls so the cable noise is a no go.
> 
> Any other recommendations in that price point?  I need them to come with a mic.  I've owned a few asian headphones and my faves were the piston 2s, and the Z0A3s.  Unforuntely both headphones broke with in   7-8 months of use.


 
  
 Don't let the microphonics from the X5 cable scare you away from what's otherwise a really nice in-ear. On the suggestion of another member, I switched L&R and am wearing them up and the wires over and behind the ear. The microphonics are much improved, and only noticeable at low volumes.
  
 I do this with my Xiaomi Pro HD, although the reason is to get deeper insertion not because of microphonics.


----------



## Yoshi948

slaterlovesspam said:


> Don't let the microphonics from the X5 cable scare you away from what's otherwise a really nice in-ear. On the suggestion of another member, I switched L&R and am wearing them up and the wires over and behind the ear. The microphonics are much improved, and only noticeable at low volumes.
> 
> I do this with my Xiaomi Pro HD, although the reason is to get deeper insertion not because of microphonics.


How would you say the Xiaomi's are compared to the X5's?


----------



## dnullify

So, I've been going through this and other budget/Chinese IEM threads for the past couple days and I can't make heads or tails of it. I've been googling model after model, and I can't quite decide what I want to try. Can anyone give me any suggestions for what the latest "absolute best" model is, preferably with a balanced non-fatiguing sound? 

I've been looking at various KZ and tennmak models, but they each have so many that's hard to figure what's the latest and greatest.


----------



## jasparis

dnullify said:


> So, I've been going through this and other budget/Chinese IEM threads for the past couple days and I can't make heads or tails of it. I've been googling model after model, and I can't quite decide what I want to try. Can anyone give me any suggestions for what the latest "absolute best" model is, preferably with a balanced non-fatiguing sound?
> 
> I've been looking at various KZ and tennmak models, but they each have so many that's hard to figure what's the latest and greatest.




A lot will depend on your budget?


----------



## dnullify

I'm all over the place. On one hand I'd like to try out some of the really cheap stuff, just to see what they're capable of. 

On the other hand the LZ-a4 and Magaosi k3 Pro both are heavily intriguing, being 3 driver hybrids and full of value. Neither the lz-a4 nor the k3 can be had at lower prices domestically, and it seams that gearbest has some of the models discussed in this thread shipped domestically.


----------



## antz123

**** 4in1 was one of my best cheap headphone buy. If you want to sit back till you make up your mind. I say go for them


----------



## minhmap859

I heard that k3 hd is about to go out, maybe you should wait for them?
 For under 150$, I think the sendiy m1221 is rather good at it job of being a jack of all trade: it plays everything almost equally well, it sounds acceptable with bad source (straight out of the phone, for example) and still benefits quite a lot from good amping, it's pretty small and lightweight, and fit is good and so is the isolation,the tuning filter actually do something, and it's durability is...well tested, in my case. Chewed on and vomitted back out by a dog? Nah, cleaned it and then it still works fine (But then, my foam tips didn't survive that ordeal :<) . Get dropped and then dragged on the dirt? No problem, still works. It has a very mild u-shape taste to it that lean heavily on neutral side quite still remaining tasteful. Compare to the 1 dynamic driver P1,  it's a tad less bright and a lot less sibilance prone. Soundstage is impressive on both of them, through I think the P1 sound sig is uniquely suited for acoustic music, especially classical. Electric guitar just doesn't sound..right out of the P1.


----------



## jasparis

dnullify said:


> I'm all over the place. On one hand I'd like to try out some of the really cheap stuff, just to see what they're capable of.
> 
> On the other hand the LZ-a4 and Magaosi k3 Pro both are heavily intriguing, being 3 driver hybrids and full of value. Neither the lz-a4 nor the k3 can be had at lower prices domestically, and it seams that gearbest has some of the models discussed in this thread shipped domestically.


 
  
 Well I don't own the Lz A4 or the Magaosi k3, so can not comment, but they review well around here. I do own the MEE Pinnacle P1's and I have to say they are extremely good for the money in my opinion. (Take a look at the dedicated thread on them). They are a single DD (dont let that put you off!)
  
 On the budget side, the MEMT x5 is a bit hyped here, I own it and like it (bit bassy, with recessed mids), but it certainly isn't balanced. Out of the budget IEM's i've tried I like the Tennmak Pianos (excellent sub bass, lacking a bit of treble sparkle) and the Tennmak Pro's.


----------



## jasparis

minhmap859 said:


> I heard that k3 hd is about to go out, maybe you should wait for them?
> For under 150$, I think the sendiy m1221 is rather good at it job of being a jack of all trade: it plays everything almost equally well, it sounds acceptable with bad source (straight out of the phone, for example) and still benefits quite a lot from good amping, it's pretty small and lightweight, and fit is good and so is the isolation,the tuning filter actually do something, and it's durability is...well tested, in my case. Chewed on and vomitted back out by a dog? Nah, cleaned it and then it still works fine (But then, my foam tips didn't survive that ordeal :<) . Get dropped and then dragged on the dirt? No problem, still works. It has a very mild u-shape taste to it that lean heavily on neutral side quite still remaining tasteful. Compare to the 1 dynamic driver P1,  it's a tad less bright and a lot less sibilance prone. Soundstage is impressive on both of them, through I think the P1 sound sig is uniquely suited for acoustic music, especially classical. Electric guitar just doesn't sound..right out of the P1.


 
  
 I've heard the 'electric guitar thing doesn't sound good on the P1's', here before, I think it must depend on what style of music? I can see for metal or heavy guitar maybe, but for what I listen to they still sound awesome. (Listen to some Joe Bonamassa in Rock Candy Funk Party)


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

jasparis said:


> On the budget side, the MEMT x5 is a bit hyped here, I own it and like it (bit bassy, with recessed mids), but it certainly isn't balanced. Out of the budget IEM's i've tried I like the Tennmak Pianos (excellent sub bass, lacking a bit of treble sparkle) and the Tennmak Pro's.


 
 I'm sorry to hear the X5's aren't up to your expectations. This website is a gamble indeed. I hope I feel differently about mine, but I hate recessed mids.  I also ordered the Somic v4's based on some good reviews, but there are also bad ones. The unique look is cool so if they suck, I guess it isn't too bad, I can hang them as an ornament. Lol.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

slaterlovesspam said:


> On the suggestion of another member, I switched L&R and am wearing them up and the wires over and behind the ear. The microphonics are much improved, and only noticeable at low volumes.


 
 Did you switch the L and R sides? How does that affect the sound? I was always wondering why things were labeled L and R and here you go and do your own thing.


----------



## minhmap859

Yup, on metal, rock, and the kind that use a lot of distortion, the p1 can sound too...mellow. On jazz or clasical, though? It's perfect for it's price.


----------



## jasparis

laughmoredaily said:


> I'm sorry to hear the X5's aren't up to your expectations. This website is a gamble indeed. I hope I feel differently about mine, but I hate recessed mids.  I also ordered the Somic v4's based on some good reviews, but there are also bad ones. The unique look is cool so if they suck, I guess it isn't too bad, I can hang them as an ornament. Lol.


 
  
 They definitely do not suck! They are however, very tip dependent (annoying as it has a small nozzle so limits tip selection), for example with triple flanges they just did not sound right at all for me, far too dark. I am sure you will like them, they are fun to listen to!


----------



## Vidal

dnullify said:


> So, I've been going through this and other budget/Chinese IEM threads for the past couple days and I can't make heads or tails of it. I've been googling model after model, and I can't quite decide what I want to try. Can anyone give me any suggestions for what the latest "absolute best" model is, preferably with a balanced non-fatiguing sound?
> 
> I've been looking at various KZ and tennmak models, but they each have so many that's hard to figure what's the latest and greatest.


 
  
 Save your money, buy a pair of Einsear T2 or Urbanfun Hifi and see how they suit you.
  
 If you do feel the need to upgrade you'll have only spent $10 - $15 and would have a decent sounding back up pair.


----------



## Slater

jasparis said:


> They definitely do not suck! They are however, very tip dependent (annoying as it has a small nozzle so limits tip selection), for example with triple flanges they just did not sound right at all for me, far too dark. I am sure you will like them, they are fun to listen to!


 
  
 One irritating thing is that non-stock tips slide off too easily. If MEMT had only made the flared at the end of the flange a tad wider, it would have been able to retain tips better.
  
 One person said they had to glue on their tips to get them to stay.


----------



## Vidal

yoshi948 said:


> Maybe you could consider the UiiSii DT200.


 
  
  
 Who?
  
 Why?
  
 Is that based upon your listening experience???


----------



## Slater

vidal said:


> Save your money, buy a pair of Einsear T2 or Urbanfun Hifi and see how they suit you.
> 
> If you do feel the need to upgrade you'll have only spent $10 - $15 and would have a decent sounding back up pair.


 
  
 +1 on Urbanfun Hifi.


----------



## Vidal

antz123 said:


> **** 4in1 was one of my best cheap headphone buy. If you want to sit back till you make up your mind. I say go for them


 
  
 He said non-fatiguing - not a description that lends itself to the 4in1


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> +1 on Urbanfun Hifi.
> 
> Watch out for fakes though. I've seen them.


 
  
 Where? There is a cheaper non hybrid version available


----------



## crabdog

slaterlovesspam said:


> One irritating thing is that non-stock tips slide off too easily. If MEMT had only made the flared at the end of the flange a tad wider, it would have been able to retain tips better.
> 
> One person said they had to glue on their tips to get them to stay.


 
 Spinfits sit perfectly on the X5.


----------



## Yoshi948

There is a reason why I said maybe and could.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

slaterlovesspam said:


> +1 on Urbanfun Hifi.
> 
> Watch out for fakes though. I've seen them.


 

 ​I've seen a lot of weird comments about the Urbanfun, that doesn't even count all the reviews saying it fell apart easily. That's one IEM I won't be buying.


----------



## antz123

its treble can be toned down with the right cable, over the year fit takes care of their weight. for that price , i find the most appealing mmcx earphones.  Yes as always sound and comfort is relative.


----------



## To.M

LaughMoreDaily Your choice, your loss  Urbanfuns are simply amazing, I can recommend a new review by Nymphomaniac:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/gemtune-urbanfun-hifi-dual-driver-in-ear-headphones-hybrid-balanced-armature-dynamic-earbuds/reviews/18335


----------



## chickenmoon

to.m said:


> Urbanfuns are simply amazing




No, they are not, they are just about decent IMO and then that's only if you can cope with the contrast between the DD and the BA driver. I am fed up listening to them after about a song and a half.


----------



## jasparis

Just got my latest order from Ali Express in exactly one week from order (UK)!


----------



## To.M

chickenmoon said:


> No, they are not, they are just about decent IMO and then that's only if you can cope with the contrast between the DD and the BA driver. I am fed up listening to them after about a song and a half.




Maybe it is a matter of tips, I don't use the stock ones, just KZ blue turbo tips and my impressions are exactly opposite, the contrast between the DD and the BA is nonexistent to my ears, they both work in a great harmony, the contrast is more audible in case of KZ ZST for example.


----------



## Vidal

to.m said:


> Maybe it is a matter of tips, I don't use the stock ones, just KZ blue turbo tips and my impressions are exactly opposite, the contrast between the DD and the BA is nonexistent to my ears, they both work in a great harmony, the contrast is more audible in case of KZ ZST for example.


 
  
 Doubt it's the tips, more likely differing tastes. CM recommended the LG Quads and some HTC earphones both of which I found to be dull and lifeless whereas I find the Urbanfuns to be excellent. 
  
 There is some v.good reviews of these earphones if you take the time to look.
  
 I read, I think in this thread or it's predecessor, that the Urbs share drivers with the K3s or similar earphones of standing. Not sure if that's true but wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## luedriver

found some more seahf, these are dual drivers, cost about 20 USD, with or without mic, and removable mmcx cables
  

  
link


----------



## antz123

anyone found a good sounding bluetooth earphone ? (in-ear)
  
 I have Miezu (sounds is all right, comfort is awesome)
 Mee x7- (sound is good punchy and decent battery)
  
 however both are bad-average in microphone compared to them Jaybird Michorphone is like perfection.  So need a good sounding bluetooth with good mic.  (decent battery)


----------



## chickenmoon

to.m said:


> Maybe it is a matter of tips, I don't use the stock ones, just KZ blue turbo tips and my impressions are exactly opposite, the contrast between the DD and the BA is nonexistent to my ears, they both work in a great harmony, the contrast is more audible in case of KZ ZST for example.




Not a matter of tips, I just don't like the sound of the BA, it's too "thin" by contrast to the "thickness" of the DD. And sure, compared to the ZST, the Urbanfun is stellar, if I only had those two I'd use the Urbanfun all the time and the ZST never, I find the ZST to be absolutely terrible.


----------



## chickenmoon

vidal said:


> CM recommended the LG Quads and some HTC earphones both of which I found to be dull and lifeless whereas I find the Urbanfuns to be excellent.




I've got an HTC Max 310 since about a month now and I love it.

B&O variation of Quadbeat 3 (not B&O/LG H3) on its way to me.


----------



## Vidal

Two new additions today 
  
 VJJB K2S - OTB impressions - too much mid bass
  
 Winintone RG-EB220 - which are basically these but at 25% of the price. This is the second pair of Winintone earphones I've found.


----------



## anticute

vidal said:


> Two new additions today
> 
> VJJB K2S - OTB impressions - too much mid bass
> 
> Winintone RG-EB220 - which are basically these but at 25% of the price. This is the second pair of Winintone earphones I've found.


 

 Are you planning on trying out that VJJB N1 that someone posted a few pages back?


----------



## Vidal

anticute said:


> Are you planning on trying out that VJJB N1 that someone posted a few pages back?


 
  
 It's been ordered, not arrived yet though


----------



## anticute

vidal said:


> It's been ordered, not arrived yet though


 
 Nice! Actually ordered another pair of the Tingo you rated highly, based on me remembering really enjoying my old pair before I managed to break it. It's been a long time, let's see if they are as good as I remember


----------



## themindfreak

chickenmoon said:


> I've got an HTC Max 310 since about a month now and I love it.
> 
> B&O variation of Quadbeat 3 (not B&O/LG H3) on its way to me.


 
 How much did you pay for it? Also update us on the sound!


----------



## B9Scrambler

vidal said:


> Two new additions today
> 
> VJJB K2S - OTB impressions - too much mid bass
> 
> Winintone RG-EB220 - which are basically these but at 25% of the price. This is the second pair of Winintone earphones I've found.


 
  
 Ditch those stock tips on the K2S asap and put on something with a nice wide bore. Cleans them up nicely.


----------



## Vidal

b9scrambler said:


> Ditch those stock tips on the K2S asap and put on something with a nice wide bore. Cleans them up nicely.


 
  
 I'm a foams man but I'll give some wide bore silicone a try to see if they improve.


----------



## themindfreak

antz123 said:


> anyone found a good sounding bluetooth earphone ? (in-ear)
> 
> I have Miezu (sounds is all right, comfort is awesome)
> Mee x7- (sound is good punchy and decent battery)
> ...


 
 I dont know if this will help but bluedio is quite a known brand for bluetooth stuff. They have some pretty cheap earphones etc but I have never listened to any of their stuff before.


----------



## Slater

vidal said:


> Where? There is a cheaper non hybrid version available


 
 Aliexpress
  
 I'll see if I can find them again
  
 ** Update - OK, you're right. It's the cheaper non-hybrid version in listings that say it's the Hi-Fi version. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## groucho69

wastan said:


> Love the Octopus


 
 Sorry that is not legal where I live


----------



## chickenmoon

themindfreak said:


> How much did you pay for it? Also update us on the sound!




Got those Max 310 for about £20 here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-MAX310-Cochlear-Audio-Bass-Earphone-For-HTC-One-E9-X10-M8-MAX-816-E8-802D/32747088100.html

Sound is very clear and punchy, great detail and speed, lots of bass but not such an unholy amount as with the RC-E295 M8/9, boosted highs too so V-shaped but mids don't feel overly recessed. They are very very sensitive/easy to drive so easily pick up amp noise floor. Not disappointed by the purchase, I love them. That's it, I am not much of a great reviewer I guess.


----------



## SuperLuigi

@Vidal 
  
 What are your thoughts on the Memt X5?  I saw your review and it looks like you scored them very favorably, but then i see your comments in here and it doesnt seem like your the biggest fan?  Any reason why you dont speak of them very highly?  Especially considering the 9.1 score.
  
 Thanks for any information you can provide   I just cant decide on my next headphone


----------



## Vidal

superluigi said:


> @Vidal
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Memt X5?  I saw your review and it looks like you scored them very favorably, but then i see your comments in here and it doesnt seem like your the biggest fan?  Any reason why you dont speak of them very highly?  Especially considering the 9.1 score.
> Thanks for any information you can provide   I just cant decide on my next headphone


 
  
 Not sure I've ever said the Memt X5 are not good, or at least shouldn't have given that impression. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My opinion is that they are a v.good budget buy. They aren't a match to my listening preference but every once in a while I like to mix it up especially if I feel in need of a blast of EDM, on these occasions I'd happily reach for the X5. Most of the time my music choice is accoustic singer/songwriter stuff and I'd prefer others for that genre.
  
 One criticism I have seen relates to the cable, I always wear my earphones over ear so this has never been a real problem for me.


----------



## RvTrav

b9scrambler said:


> Had a quick listen to the DT200 on Wednesday. By quick listen I mean listening to a song or two in a Tim Hortons. Not ideal, so take this with a grain of salt. In my brief listen the DT200 came across quite bassy without affecting the mids/treble, and with a nice open sound. There was a bit of grain to the treble, but apparently they benefit greatly from burn in of which this pair had not gone through. They seemed like something I would enjoy with more time. Would love to read some more impressions from @1clearhead


 

 ​I received the UiiSii BA-T8 (DT200) last Wednesday, had an initial listen and gave them 50 hrs. of burn in over the weekend.  Over the last couple to days I have spent quite a bit of time with them and want to give you my impression of them.  I keep seeing very mixed opinions about earphones on this site and I feel that often the opinion is more relevant to the person's preference than to the attributes of the earphone.  In order for you to better assess my comments I will let you know that my preference lies towards a balanced and neutral (flat) sound signature.  Most people will find an earphone with a neutral sound signature to be bass light.  I like bass but it is the mids and treble that I find most interesting and enjoyable, so I will take as much bass as I can get as long it doesn't impact upon the mids and treble.  I also consider myself to be tolerant of a brighter earphone but the brightness has to come without sibilance.
  
 I agree with B9Scrambler's comment regarding his impression of this earphone.  I too initially noted a graininess to the treble but that disappeared after the admittedly short burn in.  The BA-T8 certainly isn't bass shy.  The bass is strong, tight and very well textured.  I have only experienced this much bass in earphones that I would consider V shaped, the BA-T8 however is extremely well balanced.  Female vocals are able to get ahead of the bass and the treble shines through with ease.  The treble is clear and detailed but is not to the point of making the BA-T8 too analytical sounding.  As a result the BA-T8 has a warmth to it that makes this earphone excellent for long listening sessions. I find the soundstage and instrument positioning on the BA-T8 to be a little above average. (Good but not a feature that stands out)  When listening to this earphone I get the sense that UiiSii spent great amount of effort with the tuning of the BA-T8 and as result, in my opinion, they have produced a very good sounding earphone considering it's $20 price range.
  
 After hours of listening to the BA-T8, my preference is still toward a neutral sound signature but on those occasions when I want a bassy headphone I will be listening to the BA-T8
  
 In comparison to the MEMT X5 (the X5 is very tip sensitive so FYI my comparisons were made using the KZ Starline tips)
  
 Bass - The X5 has more bass than the BA-T8 but I find the BA-T8 quality and consistency of the bass is nicer.
  
 Mids - The mids on the X5 seemed slightly recessed.   Vocals come through better with the BA-T8
  
 Treble - In my opinion  the X5 has excellent treble clarity and detail however this might be considered too analytical.  The treble on the BA-T8 is clear and detailed but slightly less forward lending a warmer feel the earphone.
  
 Soundstage - The BA-T8 has a wider soundstage than the X5 but so it only a little wider than average.
  
 Although I like the X5 I find it tiring after 3 or 4 songs, the BA-T8 however I can continue to listen to for extended periods and still enjoy it.
  
 In conclusion I feel that UiiSii has done a great job with this earphone.
  
 I see UiiSii is now releasing another hybrid model the DT100, I think I'm going to have to order one of these when they become available..


----------



## antz123

themindfreak said:


> I dont know if this will help but bluedio is quite a known brand for bluetooth stuff. They have some pretty cheap earphones etc but I have never listened to any of their stuff before.


 

@themindfreak
  
 i actually tried 2 of bluedio.  it has tons of sets, and both of them average in sound n call, so i didnt consider them. Though i used models from 2015 so am not aware if any new ones are in.
  
 Thanks for the reply


----------



## SuperLuigi

vidal said:


> Not sure I've ever said the Memt X5 are not good, or at least shouldn't have given that impression.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry i may of mis paraphrased.  I've just seen comments in the past 10-15 pages where you quickly recommend other products over the Memt X5 so i was a little surprised your review was so very positive but I appreciate the comment and clarification! 
  
 I had a pair of Z0A3s which you also reviewed positvely but they broke so I'm looking to replace them and considering the Memt X5.
  
 Cool site by the way!  Nice to see reviews from once voice in a consistant place.


----------



## TwinACStacks

We throw them on the ice at Redwing Games.

Gotta love Detroiters.

 TWIN


----------



## Podster

superluigi said:


> Sorry i may of mis paraphrased.  I've just seen comments in the past 10-15 pages where you quickly recommend other products over the Memt X5 so i was a little surprised your review was so very positive but I appreciate the comment and clarification!
> 
> I had a pair of Z0A3s which you also reviewed positvely but they broke so I'm looking to replace them and considering the Memt X5.
> 
> Cool site by the way!  Nice to see reviews from once voice in a consistant place.


 

 I guess that's all well and good if you hear everything like Vidal but for myself I prefer to glean info from multiple sources. You know even ones mood can effect they may be hearing on any given day


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> I guess that's all well and good if you hear everything like Vidal but for myself I prefer to glean info from multiple sources. You know even ones mood can effect they may be hearing on any given day:wink_face:




In that case Podman Have I got an earphone for YOU....

. TWIN


----------



## dnullify

Thanks for the responses guys, here's the list i got from that:
  
 **** 4in1 (potentially fatiguing)
 Einsear T2
 Urbanfun Hifi
 Tennmak Pro
 Tennmak Pianos
  
 Did i miss anything? No KZ models are at the top right now? I'll look more into these.
  
 the more mid-fi (right?) list;
 k3 Pro
 A4
 sendiy m1221


----------



## Yoshi948

Yep, 1clearhead described the soundstage to be similar to that of the MEMT X5. Seems like the DT200 is better overall for extended periods of listening, and better midrange with warm treble. Otherwise, I appreciate the impression you've given since it provided clarification between buying the Magaosi BK50s, MEMT X5s, and UiiSii DT200s. Cheers!


----------



## Yoshi948

Are you talking about the LG Quadbeat 3s? Because those have been praised for being great IEMs for their price, as I can confirm owning them. Of course being that there are now better ones out there. However, at their time of release, they really were one of the best.


----------



## Vidal

podster said:


> I guess that's all well and good if you hear everything like Vidal but for myself I prefer to glean info from multiple sources.


 
  
 Good approach, which is why I've been happy to add in an extra opinion or two from another reviewer, something I hope to expand on in due course


----------



## Podster

vidal said:


> Good approach, which is why I've been happy to add in an extra opinion or two from another reviewer, something I hope to expand on in due course


 

 Not trying to take anything away from you Vidal, you are doing a fine job I just can't rely on a single impression for anything in this hobby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loomis is also a good reviewer to use as backup opinion but once again I like to see as many as I can


----------



## Vidal

superluigi said:


> Sorry i may of mis paraphrased.  I've just seen comments in the past 10-15 pages where you quickly recommend other products over the Memt X5 so i was a little surprised your review was so very positive but I appreciate the comment and clarification!
> 
> I had a pair of Z0A3s which you also reviewed positvely but they broke so I'm looking to replace them and considering the Memt X5.
> 
> Cool site by the way!  Nice to see reviews from once voice in a consistant place.


 
  
 Ah, got ya. It'll depend on what the person was asking for in terms of sound/design. I'm also conscious that the Memt X5 are hyped up to the max at the moment and I wasn't trying to add to that.
  
 People sometimes forget/overlook great earphones when there's a hype train on the go.


----------



## Vidal

podster said:


> Not trying to take anything away from you Vidal, you are doing a fine job I just can't rely on a single impression for anything in this hobby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No worries, I never took it that way and thanks for the feedback. I completely agree with you about getting plenty of opinions, hell my wife even sometimes lets me have my own


----------



## SuperLuigi

podster said:


> I guess that's all well and good if you hear everything like Vidal but for myself I prefer to glean info from multiple sources. You know even ones mood can effect they may be hearing on any given day


 
 Lol fair point!  I guess it just makes it easier to go to one place instead of combing through endless pages on Head fi looking for impressions.  I've been looking at getting the Memt x5 and i can get it for $13.  Just trying to gather information and comparisons can be a daunting challenge on this site sometimes.


----------



## jasparis

Anyone else find the tennmak pro fairly poor at isolation? Regardless of tip? Similar shaped p1 is miles better imo


----------



## mochill




----------



## groucho69

dnullify said:


> Thanks for the responses guys, here's the list i got from that:
> 
> **** 4in1 (potentially fatiguing)
> Einsear T2
> ...


 
 KZ seems to be a love it or hate it thing. I enjoy my ZST's, but I do have some EQ and amping. I get a good fit with them. Also have ATE's on the way.


----------



## Podster

groucho69 said:


> KZ seems to be a love it or hate it thing. I enjoy my ZST's, but I do have some EQ and amping. I get a good fit with them. Also have ATE's on the way.


 

 I don't think you have to worry too much, in the <$20 iem category KZ has firmly made a name for themselves
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I find it interesting that Dnulli goes from Low-Fi sub <$30 iem's to Mid-Fi's at >$200
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess I'm wondering who all falls into that >$30 to <$200 range and at what point you determine Low-Fi to Mid-FI?


----------



## groucho69

podster said:


> I don't think you have to worry too much, in the <$20 iem category KZ has firmly made a name for themselves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Podster

groucho69 said:


>


 

 OK Alfred E. Bobby Mc says "Be Happy"


----------



## TwinACStacks

No, not really. Hyped per se. The X5 are quite good for a very inexpensive IEM. But they are what they are and they fill a niche'

Just don't go comparing them against Mid tier or TOTL IEMs , they simply won't hold up on A//B comparison.

 But for sub $15 phones they are a riot and fun.

 TWIN


----------



## dnullify

podster said:


> I don't think you have to worry too much, in the <$20 iem category KZ has firmly made a name for themselves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Eh, it's my own ranges. Personally I just treat IEMs between those price ranges differently. I've been buying IEMs for years, and over time realized I'll in general use cheaper IEMs while out and about or at the gym more, and use anything $200+ at home, work, library, ect. Thus i have different expectations. I can buy, get my value/use out of, then replace the cheapies.
  
 Granted after reading reviews on the urbanfun hifi at $50, might have to give those a shot.


----------



## groucho69

podster said:


> OK Alfred E. Bobby Mc says "Be Happy"


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hey same here. I buy mid-fi all the time. I also have 2 Pairs of X5 and 2 of Zircons, ATE's and several other budget.

Please pass the Grey Poupon or French's yellow....

 TWIN


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> No, not really. Hyped per se. The X5 are quite good for a very inexpensive IEM. But they are what they are and they fill a niche'
> 
> Just don't go comparing them against Mid tier or TOTL IEMs , they simply won't hold up on A//B comparison.
> 
> ...


 
  
  Spot on mate!


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have never encountered a tiny driver that can handle POWER like the X5. I've thrown juice at them that would distort the crap out of many much more expensive earphones.

 Keith


----------



## Skullophile

What do we use as portable iems?
I've been sporting some balanced Hifiman re-zero with an M1s.
Can only really do it cos its winter and I'm wearing a coat.
In the summer I'm gonna rock a fanny pack or strap it to my arm or 
something. Because you need reference type tunes on the go.
Non-negosh.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

skullophile said:


> In the summer I'm gonna rock a fanny pack or strap it to my arm or
> something. Because you need reference type tunes on the go.


 
 Lol. I'm thinking about buying a fanny pack as well. There are some nice ones on Ali.


----------



## Skullophile

I'm on the bus


----------



## groucho69

skullophile said:


> I'm on the bus


----------



## trumpethead

jasparis said:


> Anyone else find the tennmak pro fairly poor at isolation? Regardless of tip? Similar shaped p1 is miles better imo




Pro is $20...P1 is $200 it better be better.


----------



## Podster

trumpethead said:


> Pro is $20...P1 is $200 it better be better.




OK, I can answer this from my point of ear None, and I mean none of my $0 to $75 iem's can touch my P-1's for overall listening satisfaction first, comfort and build, and apprearance because I think the P-1 is gorgous but I've always been a sucka fo curves But none of my nice budget gems like ZST, Vyrus, 4In1, ZS3, Hyperion, SE215, EX1 , M4, Klipsch S4's or ****'s come close for me. IMHO the Mee P-1 is a clear step up from any of these and deservedly so


----------



## maxwelled

luedriver said:


> just saw this photo of seahf iem's on facebook posted by the guy behind ty hi-z, HE, ColaRad, and now responsible for "seahf"


 
  
  
 Quote:


mochill said:


> saw these and ordered the red flat cable ones


 
 Quote:


vidal said:


> The G3 are open back, will be interesting to see if these are also open.


 
 I actually have those. Here are pictures of the new Seahf IEM
  
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

 Apparently these are supposed to be similar to the Ty Hi-Z G3. I didn't even open them until today lol, off to burn these in and see.


----------



## 1clearhead

oopswrongplanet said:


> Recently received the Swing EC1 (triple driver) $32.90 at Penon.
> Nice sounding IEM with clear details and strong bass - a little bit hot on top for my taste.
> Foam tips and my tube amp. helps a lot and it sounds well on Xduoo X3 as well.


 
    Quote:


wastan said:


> Love the Octopus


 
  
 Does the EC1 come with the Octopus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....love the Octopus, as well!
  


jasparis said:


> They definitely do not suck! They are however, very tip dependent (annoying as it has a small nozzle so limits tip selection), for example with triple flanges they just did not sound right at all for me, far too dark. I am sure you will like them, they are fun to listen to!


 
    Quote:


superluigi said:


> Lol fair point!  I guess it just makes it easier to go to one place instead of combing through endless pages on Head fi looking for impressions.  I've been looking at getting the Memt x5 and i can get it for $13.  Just trying to gather information and comparisons can be a daunting challenge on this site sometimes.


 
  
 Best I can say is that if you buy, or happen to have a "one-size-bigger",* double-flange silicone ear tips*, you will definitely won't be dissappointed with the X5. ....bass is tamed and the vocals and highs really come alive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

 ....this is a "must try" to understand what the X5's are capable of at their price point.
  
    Quote:


twinacstacks said:


> No, not really. Hyped per se. The X5 are quite good for a very inexpensive IEM. But they are what they are and they fill a niche'
> 
> Just don't go comparing them against Mid tier or TOTL IEMs , they simply won't hold up on A//B comparison.
> 
> ...


 
    Quote:


twinacstacks said:


> I have never encountered a tiny driver that can handle POWER like the X5. I've thrown juice at them that would distort the crap out of many much more expensive earphones.
> 
> Keith


 
  
 Yea, for their price and for a 6mm micro-driver, it can dish out plenty of power!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....Hail to the king of 6mm micro power!


----------



## bhazard

Technically Chinese.... you guys really need to get the Monoprice M1060 and try cskippy's mods on them. Mind blowing. Puts my old HE-500 to shame. No joke.
  
 Blame the M1060 for my review delays. It sounds stupid good Balanced from my Infinity V2+. MMCX connectors too, which I love and everyone else hates. Less cables for me to own.


----------



## dnullify

I've narrowed My first chi-fi purchase down to either the urbanfun hifi or the einsear T2.
 Anything else I should consider as far as natural/non fatiguing before pulling the trigger? I'm looking at NiceHCK store on AliExpress.
  
 If the new seahf IEMs are like the G3, i'm probably not interest right?


----------



## trumpethead

podster said:


> OK, I can answer tgis frim my point of ear None, and I mean none if my $0 to $75 iem's can touch my P-1's for overall listening satisfaction first, comfort and build, and apprearance because I think the P-1 is gorgous but I've always been a sucka fo curves But none of my nice budget gems like ZST, Vyrus, 4In1, ZS3, Hyperion, SE215, EX1 , M4, Klipsch S4's or Saver's come close for me. IMHO the Mee P-1 is a clear step up from any of these and deservedly si




I definitely get that Pod but the question is if I have A4, which I'm listening to right now, do I "need" P1. You and Twin are pushing me towards that P1 cliff but do I really need another 200 dollar mid tier...Inquiring minds.....


----------



## SpiderNhan

@B9Scrambler
 I think these look gorgeous. 5mm micro-driver!!! I can't find any info on them though. Thoughts?
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-AK-Light-In-Ear-Earphone-5mm-Mini-Dynamic-Noise-Cancelling-Sleep-Headset-With-Sleeping-Earplugs/119089_32752459434.html?spm=2114.12010609.8148355.83.jKAGes


----------



## Lurk650

I prefer the Philips 3590 over both the ATE and ED9. Hell, it's the best sub $25 IEM I've owned. I just never realized it and forgot about it.


----------



## dnullify

Does anyone own both the Urbanfun HIFI and the KZ ATR?


----------



## SuperMAG

Does memt x5 has dense and thick vocals and instruments sound like monk plus or thin like sound like 4in1.


----------



## jasparis

podster said:


> OK, I can answer this from my point of ear None, and I mean none of my $0 to $75 iem's can touch my P-1's for overall listening satisfaction first, comfort and build, and apprearance because I think the P-1 is gorgous but I've always been a sucka fo curves But none of my nice budget gems like ZST, Vyrus, 4In1, ZS3, Hyperion, SE215, EX1 , M4, Klipsch S4's or ****'s come close for me. IMHO the Mee P-1 is a clear step up from any of these and deservedly so


 
  
 Agreed! I'm strictly talking isolation!


----------



## 1clearhead

spidernhan said:


> @B9Scrambler
> I think these look gorgeous. 5mm micro-driver!!! I can't find any info on them though. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-AK-Light-In-Ear-Earphone-5mm-Mini-Dynamic-Noise-Cancelling-Sleep-Headset-With-Sleeping-Earplugs/119089_32752459434.html?spm=2114.12010609.8148355.83.jKAGes


 
  
 Wow! ...nice find! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


supermag said:


> Does memt x5 has dense and thick vocals and instruments sound like monk plus or thin like sound like 4in1.


 
  
 Well? ...With the single-flange silicone ear tips they definitely sound dense and thicker while still providing nice clarity overall playing on the warmer side. But, if you happen to have a medium/larger size double-flange silicone ear tips, they will definitely bring out a more vivid and clear overall balance with livelier midrange and upper details that will clearly make a difference.
  
 I believe that this was MEMT's intension after having a quick "chat", by way of WeChat, today in China. ...Translating can be a challenge, though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ....He is on the verge of providing the bigger "double-flange silicone ear tips needed". Haha!....let's see!


----------



## Shinry

dnullify said:


> Does anyone own both the Urbanfun HIFI and the KZ ATR?



The ATR is no match for the Urbanfun to be honest. Surely the ATR is decent for the 4$ it cost but in comparison they lose in every other aspect (jmmv)
I'm still wondering where the hype came from since other headphones are so much better. I might have a broken pair though, just used them for an hour after burn in to see what they sound like vs others, now they are in the 'if everything else breaks' drawer.


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> Wow! ...nice find!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 X9 comes with a little carry pouch too!


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> X9 comes with a little carry pouch too!


 
  
 Yea, love the pouch!....Very practical!


----------



## Vidal

maxwelled said:


> I actually have those. Here are pictures of the new Seahf IEM
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently these are supposed to be similar to the Ty Hi-Z G3. I didn't even open them until today lol, off to burn these in and see.


 
  
 Oh no, noodle cable that's a big no from me then.


----------



## aaDee

Received MEMT X5 couple of days back and oh boy they are super fun to listen to. Superstrong bass, decent mids and clear highs. Soundstage is decent too. 
Compared to Zircons bass is almost similar but better controlled. Zircons sound little harsh and congested on mids and treble. X5 are rather smooth n definitely better than Zircons.
Comparing X5 with ZST , few frequencies sound muted in treble region on X5 but that's the beauty of X5. They will never tire your ears by super sharp highs. Also I find ZST's soundstage is artificial and instruments position out of place.
Sound aside, I find X5 look very cheap (in fact they are ), cable also give a feeling of cheap iem but they are strong at the same time.
Overall I'm very with the purchase and will be waiting for their next offerings X7, X9.


----------



## crabdog

aadee said:


> Received MEMT X5 couple of days back and oh boy they are super fun to listen to. Superstrong bass, decent mids and clear highs. Soundstage is decent too.
> Compared to Zircons bass is almost similar but better controlled. Zircons sound little harsh and congested on mids and treble. X5 are rather smooth n definitely better than Zircons.
> Comparing X5 with ZST , few frequencies sound muted in treble region on X5 but that's the beauty of X5. They will never tire your ears by super sharp highs. Also I find ZST's soundstage is artificial and instruments position out of place.
> Sound aside, I find X5 look very cheap (in fact they are ), cable also give a feeling of cheap iem but they are strong at the same time.
> Overall I'm very with the purchase and will be waiting for their next offerings X7, X9.


 
 Glad to hear you're happy with your X5. Here's a sneak preview of X7:


----------



## aaDee

crabdog said:


> Glad to hear you're happy with your X5. Here's a sneak preview of X7:


 How's the sound compared to X5 and how much they cost? Release date?


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Glad to hear you're happy with your X5. Here's a sneak preview of X7:


 
  
 Sub-bass on these are really, REALLY, sweet!
  


aadee said:


> How's the sound compared to X5 and how much they cost? Release date?


 
  
 They both have that MEMT sound signature, but sub-bass is the sweet side of these.


----------



## 1clearhead

....Release date overseas? I would have to check with MEMT later today.


----------



## dnullify

shinry said:


> The ATR is no match for the Urbanfun to be honest. Surely the ATR is decent for the 4$ it cost but in comparison they lose in every other aspect (jmmv)
> I'm still wondering where the hype came from since other headphones are so much better. I might have a broken pair though, just used them for an hour after burn in to see what they sound like vs others, now they are in the 'if everything else breaks' drawer.


 

 Okay, Urbanfun it is then! err... and also maybe the X5


----------



## anticute

bhazard said:


> Technically Chinese.... you guys really need to get the Monoprice M1060 and try cskippy's mods on them. Mind blowing. Puts my old HE-500 to shame. No joke.
> 
> Blame the M1060 for my review delays. It sounds stupid good Balanced from my Infinity V2+. MMCX connectors too, which I love and everyone else hates. Less cables for me to own.


 
 I've been looking at those.. If/when there is a revision to deal with the QC issues, I might get a pair


----------



## themindfreak

@bhazard Just searched it up on their website and wow it looks gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really interested in owning 1. On a side note I didn't know monoprice got a triple driver in ear for $50 too... Monoprice is really starting to intrigue me, especially since I haven't got their hyped monoprice 9927.
  
 Link for M1060 planar headphones: https://www.monoprice.com/category/audio-and-video/monolith-series/monolith-headphones
 Link for earphones: https://www.monoprice.com/category?c_id=120&cp_id=12010


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

shinry said:


> The ATR is no match for the Urbanfun to be honest. Surely the ATR is decent for the 4$ it cost but in comparison they lose in every other aspect (jmmv)
> I'm still wondering where the hype came from since other headphones are so much better. I might have a broken pair though, just used them for an hour after burn in to see what they sound like vs others, now they are in the 'if everything else breaks' drawer.


 
 I just ordered a KZ ATR, I guess it's another headphone I'll give you guys my opinions to in a few months... in the summer, lol. It's sad how long it takes for delivery and then the burn in time.


----------



## zato23

Is there anyone who have both memt x5 and trinity hyperion ?
The hyperion are on sale 16 pounds (with headfi discount)


----------



## xanlamin

Any idea where I can get the SHE3590 cheaply?


----------



## jasparis

laughmoredaily said:


> I just ordered a KZ ATR, I guess it's another headphone I'll give you guys my opinions to in a few months... in the summer, lol. It's sad how long it takes for delivery and then the burn in time.


 
  
 My last Ali order was 1 week from place of order to delivery!! (Standard free shipping)


----------



## kvad

zato23 said:


> Is there anyone who have both memt x5 and trinity hyperion ?
> The hyperion are on sale 16 pounds (with headfi discount)


 

 ​I just had a quick listen to them - probably give a slight edge to the X5 on the sound quality (brings out a bit more of the subtle details), but they aren't hugely different from the tracks I just listened to. The small size of the Hyperion gives them an edge on fit/comfort, and the cable on is also much nicer. Keep in mind this was the Hyperion with Spinfits (which is my preferred tip for them), and Spiral Dots on the X5 (which I'm not sure is my favorite, but Spinfits at least didn't work very well for me).
  
 Addition: tested both with Spiral dots. The Hyperion extends further at the top - sometimes bordering on sharp. The X5 on the other hand is a smoother experience. Throwing in the first version of the "Light" mentioned below (I think someone mentioned this is actually a Toneking/Musicmaker IEM), they are clearer than both, a bit lighter on the bass while being slightly less sharp than the Hyperion. Probably my favorite of the three, but they're all pretty great considering price and size.


----------



## peter123

spidernhan said:


> @B9Scrambler
> 
> I think these look gorgeous. 5mm micro-driver!!! I can't find any info on them though. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-AK-Light-In-Ear-Earphone-5mm-Mini-Dynamic-Noise-Cancelling-Sleep-Headset-With-Sleeping-Earplugs/119089_32752459434.html?spm=2114.12010609.8148355.83.jKAGes




The Light is fantastic. Full, lush and smooth without being overly bassy. Reminds me of a mini Aurisonics Rockets.


----------



## Shinry

laughmoredaily said:


> I just ordered a KZ ATR, I guess it's another headphone I'll give you guys my opinions to in a few months... in the summer, lol. It's sad how long it takes for delivery and then the burn in time.


 
 Still they aren't bad for 4-5$ But most Headfiers got so many alternatives for just a little more.


----------



## B9Scrambler

spidernhan said:


> @B9Scrambler
> I think these look gorgeous. 5mm micro-driver!!! I can't find any info on them though. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-AK-Light-In-Ear-Earphone-5mm-Mini-Dynamic-Noise-Cancelling-Sleep-Headset-With-Sleeping-Earplugs/119089_32752459434.html?spm=2114.12010609.8148355.83.jKAGes


 
  
 They are just as nice looking in person  
  

  
 I still haven't spent much time with them yet, but the description from @peter123 seems fairly apt. I will add that their balance is excellent at low volumes; no loss of detail and no particular aspect of the signature sticks out.


----------



## loomisjohnson

podster said:


> I guess that's all well and good if you hear everything like Vidal but for myself I prefer to glean info from multiple sources. You know even ones mood can effect they may be hearing on any given day


 

 +1. due i'm sure to the inherent subjectivity of this madness, i haven't found a single review source which is fully simpatico with my own opinions. the russian site audiofight (to the extent i can follow the hilarious english translations) is probably the most reliable. the oft-maligned audiobudget does serve a useful purchase in presenting obscure brands, even if you find the critical evaluations lacking. i've seen a number of other glossy sites like audiophileon, where the reviewers get review samples and seem to love everything.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> The Light is fantastic. Full, lush and smooth without being overly bassy. Reminds me of a mini Aurisonics Rockets.




What Rockets destroyed by a $5 IEM For $5 enquiring minds got to know


----------



## SpiderNhan

podster said:


> What Rockets destroyed by a $5 IEM For $5 enquiring minds got to know



$36 actually.

2017 Upgraded Light T2 In Ear Earphone 5mm Mini Dynamic Noise Cancelling Sleep Headset With Sleeping Earplugs For Quick Snooze
 http://s.aliexpress.com/qiEriiEN 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## B9Scrambler

spidernhan said:


> $36 actually.
> 
> 2017 Upgraded Light T2 In Ear Earphone 5mm Mini Dynamic Noise Cancelling Sleep Headset With Sleeping Earplugs For Quick Snooze
> http://s.aliexpress.com/qiEriiEN
> (from AliExpress Android)


 
  
 They used to be ~60 bucks when they were first released. That's what held me off getting them for so long.


----------



## Saoshyant

b9scrambler said:


> They used to be ~60 bucks when they were first released. That's what held me off getting them for so long.


 
  
 I have the original and frankly I have not given them enough eartime given how often I use earbuds.  I should remedy that immediately!


----------



## anticute

spidernhan said:


> $36 actually.
> 
> 2017 Upgraded Light T2 In Ear Earphone 5mm Mini Dynamic Noise Cancelling Sleep Headset With Sleeping Earplugs For Quick Snooze
> http://s.aliexpress.com/qiEriiEN
> (from AliExpress Android)


 

 Have there been any reviews on this?


----------



## SpiderNhan

anticute said:


> Have there been any reviews on this?



Seems like a few people have them but never gave them the treatment. I like the aesthetics.


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> They used to be ~60 bucks when they were first released. That's what held me off getting them for so long.


 

 Even at $60 I find it hard to believe they directly challenge the Rockets but I trust @peter123 s ear and judgement. When I first saw these I thought for sure they were another Memt X5 but apparently they are much better all the way around, guess I can sprint for $36 and give them a try
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wonder if any of those limited reviews compare these to say the TA Hyperion?


----------



## Saoshyant

podster said:


> Even at $60 I find it hard to believe they directly challenge the Rockets but I trust @peter123 s ear and judgement. When I first saw these I thought for sure they were another Memt X5 but apparently they are much better all the way around, guess I can sprint for $36 and give them a try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Been listening to the original for about an album or so, and I forgot how fun the sound signature is.  Certainly a bassy little IEM, but not enough to ruin the vocals.  Also comes with huge nozzles for the shell size, and will cause discomfort for some.


----------



## B9Scrambler

saoshyant said:


> I have the original and frankly I have not given them enough eartime given how often I use earbuds.  I should remedy that immediately!


 
  
 Go for it! I wonder if they changed the tuning at all between ver 1 and 2. The nozzle was definitely updated.
  


anticute said:


> Have there been any reviews on this?


 
  
 I'll be posting one soon-ish. Need to get through some other stuff first.
  


podster said:


> Even at $60 I find it hard to believe they directly challenge the Rockets but I trust @peter123 s ear and judgement. When I first saw these I thought for sure they were another Memt X5 but apparently they are much better all the way around, guess I can sprint for $36 and give them a try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't think he meant they challenged the Rockets, but sounded reminiscent of them. At least that's how I read into it. I haven't used them enough to make any definitive statements, but first impressions say they aren't batting above their price point; they're just priced accordingly.


----------



## Lurk650

xanlamin said:


> Any idea where I can get the SHE3590 cheaply?




They are $10 on Amazon. They are a bit old so hard to find.


----------



## dnullify

themindfreak said:


> @bhazard Just searched it up on their website and wow it looks gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, holy crap. Is everyone doing a 3-way hybrid for under $100 now? How have I not heard about this monoprice IEM?


----------



## rmatech

Hi,
  
 I have the rock zircon iem and love the sound signature especially the bass, but durability has been a problem (each pair dying in 2 months).
  
 Can anyone reccommend an iem that is more BASSY (SUB-BASS) and more durable?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## peter123

b9scrambler said:


> Go for it! I wonder if they changed the tuning at all between ver 1 and 2. The nozzle was definitely updated.
> 
> 
> I'll be posting one soon-ish. Need to get through some other stuff first.
> ...




Yes, that's correct. Although Podster would love them to outperform the Rockets that's not the case  

I found them to punch a good bit above their price but as always YMMV


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

jasparis said:


> My last Ali order was 1 week from place of order to delivery!! (Standard free shipping)


 
 With the KZ ATR? What seller/shipping method?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

rmatech said:


> I have the rock zircon iem and love the sound signature especially the bass, but durability has been a problem (each pair dying in 2 months).
> 
> Can anyone reccommend an iem that is more BASSY (SUB-BASS) and more durable?


 
 Two months?! Did you contact them for a refund? What did they say?


----------



## rmatech

Contacted once, issued me a refund. Not done it the other times...


----------



## SpiderNhan

The Penon Audio store on Ali ships pretty quickly. I get stuff from them in 10-12 days. Most other sellers I've bought from take at least 3 weeks+.


----------



## jasparis

laughmoredaily said:


> With the KZ ATR? What seller/shipping method?




Should have said. Tennmak, and standard Ali shipping


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

shinry said:


> Still they aren't bad for 4-5$ But most Headfiers got so many alternatives for just a little more.


 
 RE: KZ ATR
  
 Indeed they do. But one Headfi members review site gave them top-grade (out of 75 phones), so I thought I'd check them out.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

rmatech said:


> Contacted once, issued me a refund. Not done it the other times...


 
 Lol. Unless you like losing money, try again and again...  Even ask for a partial refund if you think listening for two months was worth something.


----------



## rmatech

laughmoredaily said:


> Two months?! Did you contact them for a refund? What did they say?







laughmoredaily said:


> Lol. Unless you like losing money, try again and again...  Even ask for a partial refund if you think listening for two months was worth something.




Yh you are right mate,Thanks I'll request a refund next time. it's too late now... Do you know of any iem with more sub bass than the zircon?


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

Does anyone know what happened to TTpod? I heard somewhere they rebranded into TFZ.
  
 On another note, I have been trying to buy a backup pair of the TTPOD T1-E/T1-S since they are discontinued but i cant find them anywhere, checked ebay, amazon, aliexpress, gearbest and no luck.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

PostNL shipping to Canada is impressive! It took two weeks from the moment the shipper got the item, to the day I received it! Incredible! PostNL! I will use them again!
  
 My UiiSii C200 IEM ($4.24 US) is currently being burned in.


----------



## Shinry

laughmoredaily said:


> RE: KZ ATR
> 
> Indeed they do. But one Headfi members review site gave them top-grade (out of 75 phones), so I thought I'd check them out.


 
 Do you mean @Vidal ?
 Want to ask anyway how he sets the score in his reviews. Some headphones with 5-7 score in every aspect go well above 8 overall, some with 6-8 get a 6-7 overall.
 Beside the short review to each I don't understand the conclusion


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

shinry said:


> Do you mean @Vidal ?
> Want to ask anyway how he sets the score in his reviews. Some headphones with 5-7 score in every aspect go well above 8 overall, some with 6-8 get a 6-7 overall.
> Beside the short review to each I don't understand the conclusion


 
 Oh, so some not so good headphones, you believe deserve a higher rating? That's pretty much how reviews work, lol. Some people like other phones better than others, as you know. 
  
 The conclusion to me the most is the graph that explains how fun, warm, etc the headphones are. I pay the most attention to that. Besides, looking for other reviews outside of his site, if need be. I also compare some of his reviews to Audiobudget and then decide if I want to make a purchase.
  
 I've bought 3 more IEMs because of Vidal's website, and thankfully, I don't think I need any more now. I have like 7-10. (Too many, as you probably notice.)


----------



## jasparis

laughmoredaily said:


> Oh, so some not so good headphones, you believe deserve a higher rating? That's pretty much how reviews work, lol. Some people like other phones better than others, as you know.
> 
> The conclusion to me the most is the graph that explains how fun, warm, etc the headphones are. I pay the most attention to that. Besides, looking for other reviews outside of his site, if need be. I also compare some of his reviews to Audiobudget and then decide if I want to make a purchase.
> 
> I've bought 3 more IEMs because of Vidal's website, and thankfully, I don't think I need any more now. I have like 7-10. (Too many, as you probably notice.)




But did you NEED 7-10


----------



## Vidal

shinry said:


> Do you mean @Vidal ?
> Want to ask anyway how he sets the score in his reviews. Some headphones with 5-7 score in every aspect go well above 8 overall, some with 6-8 get a 6-7 overall.
> Beside the short review to each I don't understand the conclusion


 
  
 Most score elements are quantitative e.g. bass, treble, clarity etc. - higher the number the more of it. Whereas soundstage is about presentation including width and imaging (obviously only 2D as we can't hear height 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with earphones).
  
 I've tried to be as consistent as possible, my equipment and test tracks have been the same throughout. I'm sure there may be some anomalies in there as I've moved across quite a number of earphones. The plan is to benchmark after 100 earphones so to return to the earliest ones reviewed and check that I've been consistent. I do the odd check now and then but this will be much more thorough.
  
 In terms of overall rating, this is purely subjective and personal to my own preferences. I've not really factored in price as most earphones are sub £35.  An overall rating with a decimal is a definitive score, without one means I need to go back and spend some more time with an earphone to pin it down, I'm a bit of a butterfly when new things turn up at my house.
  
 A key factor in the overall rating for an earphone is how much I enjoy my music listening to them.


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> I've bought 3 more IEMs because of Vidal's website, and thankfully, I don't think I need any more now. I have like 7-10. (Too many, as you probably notice.)


 
  
 Wait till I benchmark I'll then have packs of 10 earphones for bargain prices.


----------



## groucho69

laughmoredaily said:


> Oh, so some not so good headphones, you believe deserve a higher rating? That's pretty much how reviews work, lol. Some people like other phones better than others, as you know.
> 
> The conclusion to me the most is the graph that explains how fun, warm, etc the headphones are. I pay the most attention to that. Besides, looking for other reviews outside of his site, if need be. I also compare some of his reviews to Audiobudget and then decide if I want to make a purchase.
> 
> I've bought 3 more IEMs because of Vidal's website, and thankfully, I don't think I need any more now. I have like 7-10. (Too many, as you probably notice.)


 
 7-10. hogwash! once bitten. there is always something that you want to hear


----------



## groucho69

vidal said:


> Wait till I benchmark I'll then have packs of 10 earphones for bargain prices.


 
 10 packs? My fingers are getting itchy....whimper


----------



## Shinry

laughmoredaily said:


> Oh, so some not so good headphones, you believe deserve a higher rating? That's pretty much how reviews work, lol. Some people like other phones better than others, as you know.
> 
> The conclusion to me the most is the graph that explains how fun, warm, etc the headphones are. I pay the most attention to that. Besides, looking for other reviews outside of his site, if need be. I also compare some of his reviews to Audiobudget and then decide if I want to make a purchase.
> 
> I've bought 3 more IEMs because of Vidal's website, and thankfully, I don't think I need any more now. I have like 7-10. (Too many, as you probably notice.)


 
  
 Of course I do know how reviews work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was talking about how it seemed, that on some headphones the review would more lead to a lower score than given. 


vidal said:


> Most score elements are quantitative e.g. bass, treble, clarity etc. - higher the number the more of it. Whereas soundstage is about presentation including width and imaging (obviously only 2D as we can't hear in 3D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I know looking at numberbased scores is foolish in the end, I was just slightly irritated that it led to those scores at a short glimpse.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Funny. I hear in 6D.
  
 Height, Width, Depth, Imaging, Placement, Time.
  
  
 But I'm special.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## groucho69

twinacstacks said:


> Funny. I hear in 6D.
> 
> Height, Width, Depth, Imaging, Placement, Time.
> 
> ...


 
 Not Color?


----------



## Vidal

twinacstacks said:


> Funny. I hear in 6D.
> 
> Height, Width, Depth, Imaging, Placement, Time.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Clarified my post to state 'height with earphones'


----------



## Vidal

groucho69 said:


> Not Color?


 
  
 He smells colour, and tastes temerature


----------



## groucho69

vidal said:


> He smells colour, and tastes temerature


 
 Python sketch  territory.


----------



## Vidal

groucho69 said:


> Python sketch  territory.


 
  
 I was thinking the old Stig introductions from Top Gear


----------



## groucho69

vidal said:


> I was thinking the old Stig introductions from Top Gear


 
 Yes! Brilliant!


----------



## fickennein

Guysss. Help me choose between one of these, Tennmak Pro / **** UEs / **** 4in1 / xiaomi hybrid pro hd.

I currently have KZ ZST, the thing i dont like from them is the bass, it only has sub-bass, no punch, just rumbling. I like the highs, but that's the hottest i can take. So if i want to keep the highs of ZST with more punchy low, which one will be good? Also, which one is the hardest to fit?

Thanks!


----------



## MAntunes

Hi guys! 
 What are the best options for arround 100€ that could be an improvement to the Tennmak Crazy Cello?


----------



## robervaul

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.head-fi.org/t/843456/lz-big-dipper-impressions-and-discussions-thread


----------



## TwinACStacks

Did you see the Price? For an LZ?? Not in this lifetime. For that kind of $$$ You could be in Campfire Audio Camp...

 TWIN


----------



## robervaul

twinacstacks said:


> Did you see the Price? For an LZ?? Not in this lifetime. For that kind of $$$ You could be in Campfire Audio Camp...
> 
> TWIN


 
 Oriolus v2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Expected max 400usd but 830


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Do you know what I've learned after buying 15+ budget ear buds and IEM's? The sound quality doesn't get any better. It only gets different.
  
 I'm currently listening to a pair of UiiSii C200 (Rock Y1), that I bought for $5.00 Canadian. I think there are better IEM's in the budget realm, out there, but only by a little bit. And, you have to pay more money, anyway.
  
 On my C3, these C200's sound great! On the Benjie S5, the sound even more incredible!
  
 Out of the box!
  
 Why do many headphones sound better on the S5 than the C3?!!


----------



## dnullify

Good lord but those are cool faceplates! $800 though...


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

groucho69 said:


> 7-10. hogwash! once bitten. there is always something that you want to hear


 
 I'm stuck in the budget realm, especially after a dentist damaged my teeth on purpose, causing $15,000 in damage, and so far lawyers won't take my case and I have 3 months left to find one.


----------



## jasparis

fickennein said:


> Guysss. Help me choose between one of these, Tennmak Pro / **** UEs / **** 4in1 / xiaomi hybrid pro hd.
> 
> I currently have KZ ZST, the thing i dont like from them is the bass, it only has sub-bass, no punch, just rumbling. I like the highs, but that's the hottest i can take. So if i want to keep the highs of ZST with more punchy low, which one will be good? Also, which one is the hardest to fit?
> 
> Thanks!




Only heard the tennmak pro from this list, but it has good sub bass and decent punch. However i think the tennmak pianos are better in this regard.


----------



## Lurk650

Simgot EN700 Bass has about ~150 hrs of burn in...I'm honestly surprised they aren't more popular. These things are the full package. I went back to my balanced A4 Stealth combo and I believe the SIMGOT matches then in detail retrieval while providing a more 3D soundstage and more bass.


----------



## dontcallmejan

lurk650 said:


> Simgot EN700 Bass has about ~150 hrs of burn in...I'm honestly surprised they aren't more popular. These things are the full package. I went back to my balanced A4 Stealth combo and I believe the SIMGOT matches then in detail retrieval while providing a more 3D soundstage and more bass.


 
 Waiting for the detachable mmcx version. They posted it in their FB page and it's supposed to released in mid-April.


----------



## Lurk650

dontcallmejan said:


> Waiting for the detachable mmcx version. They posted it in their FB page and it's supposed to release in mid-April.




I need to check it out, I've only seen the new Blue color. Oh man, I was thinking of buying a balanced adapter from VE for $5. May do that. Having detachable mmcx to go upgraded 2.5 or 3.5 would be solid.


----------



## dnullify

lurk650 said:


> Simgot EN700 Bass has about ~150 hrs of burn in...I'm honestly surprised they aren't more popular. These things are the full package. I went back to my balanced A4 Stealth combo and I believe the SIMGOT matches then in detail retrieval while providing a more 3D soundstage and more bass.



Do you not find them comparatively bass light compared to the LZ A4? From what I've read the A4 is not exactly bass light, and the SIMGOT Review I read says the SIMGOT is neutral leaning to treble


----------



## dontcallmejan

lurk650 said:


> I need to check it out, I've only seen the new Blue color. Oh man, I was thinking of buying a balanced adapter from VE for $5. May do that. Having detachable mmcx to go upgraded 2.5 or 3.5 would be solid.


----------



## Vidal

lurk650 said:


> Simgot EN700 Bass has about ~150 hrs of burn in...I'm honestly surprised they aren't more popular. These things are the full package. I went back to my balanced A4 Stealth combo and I believe the SIMGOT matches then in detail retrieval while providing a more 3D soundstage and more bass.


 
  
 I do find these interesting given your comments. I'm not a fan of over done bass, but I have the Ty Hi-Z G3s that I love and it's a relatively big step up in price for something that might be only as good.


----------



## fickennein

jasparis said:


> Only heard the tennmak pro from this list, but it has good sub bass and decent punch. However i think the tennmak pianos are better in this regard.




Ow yea, i heard good things bout Piano too. Do you have both? How are they compared to each other?


----------



## aaDee

Has anyone ordered Einsear FiX IEMs? They look neat. Available around$50.
EINSEAR FIX Wired Earphone HIFI Hybrid Earphones Super Bass Stereo Universal In-Ear Earbuds For Xiaomi Huawei Meizu For Samsung
 http://s.aliexpress.com/UzE7jemu 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## To.M

fickennein said:


> Ow yea, i heard good things bout Piano too. Do you have both? How are they compared to each other?




Ask crabdog, he has both (I have only Pianos).


----------



## crabdog

fickennein said:


> Ow yea, i heard good things bout Piano too. Do you have both? How are they compared to each other?


 
 Personally I prefer the Piano. The Piano has a cleaner, more punchy and not so bloated mid-bass but the midrange is more recessed. They're both comfortable to wear for me. I heard there's a 2017 version of the Pro but don't know anything about it.


----------



## fickennein

crabdog said:


> Personally I prefer the Piano. The Piano has a cleaner, more punchy and not so bloated mid-bass but the midrange is more recessed. They're both comfortable to wear for me. I heard there's a 2017 version of the Pro but don't know anything about it.




Which one do you think will be more suitable for fast music? Like for double pedal in metal genre.

Oh, and i saw that you have **** 4in1 too, are they any good?


----------



## plazzo

lurk650 said:


> They are $10 on Amazon. They are a bit old so hard to find.




Are as good as it is said?
$10 seems a fair risk to take but better be sure


----------



## TwinACStacks

The 4in1 are a good Start. Especially if you are a newby or have limited funds to this hobby. When you first hear them they are impressive. As you listen to them longer you start to pick them apart.
  
 Opinion? Let's just say mine sit around in their Case in a drawer unused, like many of my Budget Chinese IEMs end up.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> The 4in1 are a good Start. Especially if you are a newby or have limited funds to this hobby. When you first hear them they are impressive. As you listen to them longer you start to pick them apart.
> 
> Opinion? Let's just say mine sit around in their Case in a drawer unused, like many of my Budget Chinese IEMs end up.
> 
> ...


 

 What Twin says is 100% true but on the same token this is how and where you start down the rabbit hole
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As he like many others move up the iem food chain it becomes easier to pick your lesser iem's apart, problem is this can happen at any price point you start at other than $$$$ TOTL but even a lot of those purchasers become skeptic after a while because the disease is so strong
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear all my iem's for various things but if you keep it real and understand each ones limitations you can enjoy all of them to a certain level. Main thing is you are listening and enjoying your music


----------



## groucho69

podster said:


> What Twin says is 100% true but on the same token this is how and where you start down the rabbit hole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 We are sound zombies


----------



## 1TrickPony

podster said:


> What Twin says is 100% true but on the same token this is how and where you start down the rabbit hole:rolleyes: As he like many others move up the iem food chain it becomes easier to pick your lesser iem's apart, problem is this can happen at any price point you start at other than $$$$ TOTL but even a lot of those purchasers become skeptic after a while because the disease is so strong:blink: I wear all my iem's for various things but if you keep it real and understand each ones limitations you can enjoy all of them to a certain level. Main thing is you are listening and enjoying your music:wink_face:




or just buy one that ticks the boxes that you like the most and stay away from this forum as quick as possible. end your internet data plan, and enjoy audio nirvana.

what? the one that ticks most boxes? well there's the...


----------



## Podster

1trickpony said:


> or just buy one that ticks the boxes that you like the most and stay away from this forum as quick as possible. end your internet data plan, and enjoy audio nirvana.
> 
> what? the one that ticks most boxes? well there's the...


 

 LOL.....the Rube
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why did you not tell me this sooner


----------



## Lurk650

dnullify said:


> Do you not find them comparatively bass light compared to the LZ A4? From what I've read the A4 is not exactly bass light, and the SIMGOT Review I read says the SIMGOT is neutral leaning to treble




These are the revised Bass edition. They have more bass than the A4, more sub bass, more mid bass and more punch. It's not overdone though, I find it perfect. Does require burn in bc OOTB the midbass was a bit intruding but never bleeding.


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> I do find these interesting given your comments. I'm not a fan of over done bass, but I have the Ty Hi-Z G3s that I love and it's a relatively big step up in price for something that might be only as good.




Unfortunately never heard the G3, like my comment above OOTB they were impressive but bass did seem to bloom and intrude in the music. As burn in happened I noticed the bass become a lot more controlled, always there but only when needed. They extend low and the bass has a great texture. The mids are clear and slightly forward, the highs are slightly rolled off but not dark. You get a ton of detail still. 

I got them used for $50 from SeeSax who only put 15min on them. Quite the steal.


----------



## groucho69

podster said:


> LOL.....the Rube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 and pretty cases too


----------



## 1TrickPony

podster said:


> LOL.....the Rube Why did you not tell me this sooner:eek:




hey Podster, how do you go by on the fly with your gear? like as in switching gear/sources/signature on the go?

why, you ask? I get this funny picture in my head...





I be like: "is that man trying to...or is it Mister Poddy himself?!?!" lawls


----------



## crabdog

1trickpony said:


> hey @Podster, how do you go by on the fly with your gear? like as in switching gear/sources/signature on the go?
> 
> why, you ask? I get this funny picture in my head...
> 
> ...


 
 Haha yeah, or like this guy but with DAPs instead ->


----------



## c0rp1

Well, I'm seriously considering stopping any headphone purchases from Ali.
  
 Last time I had an awful experience with NiceHCK and my **** 4in1 order, where I waited for like 10 days on an "Electronic data received" tracking status (although he was almost swearing that he already shipped the pair, but actually he didn't have stock). I think many people had the same result with their purchase from that particular store.
  
 Now I decided to buy a K3 Pro, and went with AK Audio store, which seemed to be used by some of the most frequent posters here. During the price talks and questions I was getting an almost instant response so was pleasantly surprised. I ordered the pair on 28.03 and even paid some extra for Aliexpress Standard shipping (cause China Air Mail is usually slower). Almost 10 days later my tracking status is stuck at "Waiting for pick up" (that's the next step after "Electronic data received")... and it's the same story all over again - store says the item was already shipped and blames the shipping company for not updating their tracking status, but I'm almost certain that the headphones have not been sent at all. Furthermore, it takes a whole day to get a single response if any.
  
 Does this happen all the time with you as well, or I'm just being extremely unlucky with almost every single order on headphones that I place? And is it really THAT hard for the seller to just contact the shipping company and ask what's going on with the tracking status, if he really sent the order?


----------



## bokiboki

How Urbanfun compare with **** 4in1,or KZ ZST


----------



## HiFiChris

Hey guys and gals, for everyone who's interested, here's my (German, however there's a Google Translate widget on my site) take on the FiiO F1: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/04/FiiO-F1-Review.html
  

  
 I'm mostly with @B9Scrambler in terms of sonic and overall impressions (except for the "lack of (sub-) bass extension" that the F1 I have on hand doesn't have, and except for that I wouldn't rate the EM3 above the F1), only perhaps even a bit more negative.


----------



## anticute

c0rp1 said:


> Well, I'm seriously considering stopping any headphone purchases from Ali.
> 
> Last time I had an awful experience with NiceHCK and my **** 4in1 order, where I waited for like 10 days on an "Electronic data received" tracking status (although he was almost swearing that he already shipped the pair, but actually he didn't have stock). I think many people had the same result with their purchase from that particular store.
> 
> ...


 

 It's a bit of hit and miss when it comes to shipping IMO. Aliexpress is not the right place to order if you are in a hurry. The up side is that if it takes way too long, you can always get a refund, so at least you won't be out of your money. I've had items arrive in everything from one week to (once) four months.
  
 In the latter case, they did a resend, and the second item arrived quickly. The first one was simply gone, it hadn't updated the tracking status or anything after leaving China. To my great surprise, months later, it turned up, and I got to keep both.


----------



## Vidal

c0rp1 said:


> Well, I'm seriously considering stopping any headphone purchases from Ali.
> 
> Last time I had an awful experience with NiceHCK and my **** 4in1 order, where I waited for like 10 days on an "Electronic data received" tracking status (although he was almost swearing that he already shipped the pair, but actually he didn't have stock). I think many people had the same result with their purchase from that particular store.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Open a dispute stating the tracking details aren't valid, don't even bother discussing it with the seller. If they're false AK will resolve the lack of info or agree to a refund (more likely). I never discuss things with a seller prior to opening a dispute as that just gives them chance to raise my blood pressure even further, plus I'm allergic to BS.
  
 Two things to note buying earphones prior to a holiday or during a sale is always the worst time to order as they're often too busy and that's when things fall apart in terms of logistics/stock levels.


----------



## drwlf

@c0rp1 I'm in the same boat.


----------



## jasparis

fickennein said:


> Ow yea, i heard good things bout Piano too. Do you have both? How are they compared to each other?




Yeah i have both.

To my ears, the piano has nicer sub bass and better highs. More energetic and isolates slightly better.

The pros, have good low mids and a fair bit of punch, but lack treble extension. 

I think the pros look alot better (especially as i accidentally got the sparkly blue pianos) and are more comfortable. The pianos can get a bit sore depending on your ear shape/size.


----------



## c0rp1

drwlf said:


> @c0rp1 I'm in the same boat.


 
 Did you order from the same seller?
  


vidal said:


> Open a dispute stating the tracking details aren't valid, don't even bother discussing it with the seller. If they're false AK will resolve the lack of info or agree to a refund (more likely). I never discuss things with a seller prior to opening a dispute as that just gives them chance to raise my blood pressure even further, plus I'm allergic to BS.
> 
> Two things to note buying earphones prior to a holiday or during a sale is always the worst time to order as they're often too busy and that's when things fall apart in terms of logistics/stock levels.


 
  
 This absolutely sounds like the best thing to do ... I still cannot understand how he was so responsive before I placed my order... I got a great price, so not really willing to get a refund, but rather just have some info on when they will actually be shipped, rather than hearing BS all over again. Seems I'm allergic to that as well!


----------



## bjaardker

This table didn't look like this until I found Head-fi, and specifically this thread....curse you all.


----------



## drwlf

c0rp1 said:


> Did you order from the same seller?


 
  
 A different seller, different shipping option, but 10 days of "Waiting for pick up" as well.


----------



## c0rp1

drwlf said:


> A different seller, different shipping option, but 10 days of "Waiting for pick up" as well.


 
  
 Dunno what to say ... if you want share via PM the shipping option and the seller, so we could track them together and see if any difference.


----------



## SMRDcompany

c0rp1 said:


> Well, I'm seriously considering stopping any headphone purchases from Ali.
> 
> Last time I had an awful experience with NiceHCK and my **** 4in1 order, where I waited for like 10 days on an "Electronic data received" tracking status (although he was almost swearing that he already shipped the pair, but actually he didn't have stock). I think many people had the same result with their purchase from that particular store.
> 
> ...




I also ordered some from AK with Standard Ali shipping. It updated in two days to recieved to line haul and security check success on AliExpress cainiao tracking, while singapore post's website and 17track still said info recieved this is not physical blablabla. If they're using singpost, their tracking is broken as hell, don't worry if it still says info recieved. About a week after ordering it updated both on AliExpress and singpost/17track to [8] Despatched item overseas (Country Code: XX). I'm still waiting for further updates. I've heard of singpost still reporting this status to people even after the package gets delievered, and it never even gets a local post tracking number. In any case, you have to give it a few weeks, you shouldn't get used to getting your items quickly from China which occassionally happens, this is just a very lucky circumstance.


----------



## drwlf

c0rp1 said:


> Dunno what to say ... if you want share via PM the shipping option and the seller, so we could track them together and see if any difference.


 

 Personally, I'm not too worried yet, as @Vidal pointed out, they just had a huge sale, and what @egzbuen said in the Magaosi thread, might take a while!


----------



## SMRDcompany

Also FWIW, I ordered Musicmaker TK12 on the 29th. They might be having a whole lot of K3 orders and have to wait for a new supply and are stalling for time, while the TK12 is older and not really as hot/discounted.


----------



## c0rp1

smrdcompany said:


> I also ordered some from AK with Standard Ali shipping. It updated in two days to recieved to line haul and security check success on AliExpress cainiao tracking, while singapore post's website and 17track still said info recieved this is not physical blablabla. If they're using singpost, their tracking is broken as hell, don't worry if it still says info recieved. About a week after ordering it updated both on AliExpress and singpost/17track to [8] Despatched item overseas (Country Code: XX). I'm still waiting for further updates. I've heard of singpost still reporting this status to people even after the package gets delievered, and it never even gets a local post tracking number. In any case, you have to give it a few weeks, you shouldn't get used to getting your items quickly from China which occassionally happens, this is just a very lucky circumstance.


 
 I really hope this is the reason... I'm actually following it only on cainiao ... both on singpost/17track there is no sign of it at all. When did you place your order?
  
 This is actually my first time experiencing this with Singpost... In general they are a lot more reliable than China Post Registered Airmail (most things ordered via Singpost came withing 2 weeks, China post takes almost double that time).


----------



## mochill

Seahf 009 Sound is amazing, clear mids and highs with deep bass and huge Soundstage. For the 9.79 the sound is on budget king level for sure.


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> LOL.....the Rube Why did you not tell me this sooner:eek:





Poddy, you remember the old shake n' bake commercial?

AND I HELPED!!

 TWIN


----------



## limafranco

I have a **** 4in1, I'm enjoying it but I miss something.
  
 Buying a pair of urbanfun or Crazy Cello would be a good deal ? Not considering the price difference, of course.


----------



## Pastapipo

Battle of the budget. 
XE800 vs urban funs vs Memt X5 vs Tenores


----------



## guliver

c0rp1 said:


> Well, I'm seriously considering stopping any headphone purchases from Ali.
> 
> Last time I had an awful experience with NiceHCK and my **** 4in1 order, where I waited for like 10 days on an "Electronic data received" tracking status (although he was almost swearing that he already shipped the pair, but actually he didn't have stock). I think many people had the same result with their purchase from that particular store.
> 
> ...


 

 I am exactly in the same boat with the same store ,same item it was ordered on 2/25 tracking came few days later but was showing Acceptance only 3/14and 3 /15 Your item has been processed through a facility in SHENZHEN EMS, CHINA,
  
 since that nothing I opened a dispute for protection And definitely will leave a more than !@#$%^ review on aliexpress.com   website


----------



## kova4a

Well, to jump in on the ali discussion - often times it's out of the hands of the seller. He ships the item timely but the postal services just suck. Personally, if you have an option to upgrade from ali standard or china post, which both are consistently slow in processing the items before dispatching them - at times ecen more than a month before the package actually being dispatched and the tracking info updated, go for it, singpost and HK post have issues sometimes but most of the time are a lot a lt faster.
  
 Btw, I got in on the 80 bucks  magaosik3  pro deal and even though I chose the more expensive singpost option Jim still cut the price to 80 and shipped it with singpost instead of the free option. And my k3 pro was already dispatched (meaning it is actually processed and on the  plane).


----------



## dnullify

pastapipo said:


> Battle of the budget.
> XE800 vs urban funs vs Memt X5 vs Tenores



Now this is a comparison I'd be interested in!



kova4a said:


> Well, to jump in on the ali discussion - often times it's out of the hands of the seller. He ships the item timely but the postal services just suck. Personally, if you have an option to upgrade from ali standard or china post, which both are consistently slow in processing the items before dispatching them - at times ecen more than a month before the package actually being dispatched and the tracking info updated, go for it, singpost and HK post have issues sometimes but most of the time are a lot a lt faster.
> 
> Btw, I got in on the 80 bucks  magaosik3  pro deal and even though I chose the more expensive singpost option Jim still cut the price to 80 and shipped it with singpost instead of the free option. And my k3 pro was already dispatched (meaning it is actually processed and on the  plane).




Which seller was this? Sucks I missed out on that deal, it's not a somewhat common occurrence is it?


----------



## Podster

dnullify said:


> Which seller was this? Sucks I missed out on that deal, it's not a somewhat common occurrence is it?


 
 Pretty sure kova picked them up during the AleEx 7th anni sale, I know I went back and forth but Clearhead had me convinced I needed the Sendiy M1221 which I got for $119 in that sale


----------



## bjaardker

I've been waiting for over a month for my MEMT X5 and an IE80 cable. Different seller, different shipping option as well. No updates to the tracking since 3-17. Seller says there's nothing they can do about it.


----------



## fickennein

jasparis said:


> Yeah i have both.
> 
> To my ears, the piano has nicer sub bass and better highs. More energetic and isolates slightly better.
> 
> ...


 
 Which one do you think will be more suited for fast music genre? Like metal, progressive, etc.


----------



## toddy0191

jasparis said:


> Yeah i have both.
> 
> To my ears, the piano has nicer sub bass and better highs. More energetic and isolates slightly better.
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure that the 2017 version Pianos are tuned differently to be more like the pros i.e. less treble and more mids.


----------



## s4tch

pastapipo said:


> Battle of the budget.
> XE800 vs urban funs vs Memt X5 vs Tenores




now, that looks interesting. looking forward to reading your conclusions.


----------



## smy1

s4tch said:


> now, that looks interesting. looking forward to reading your conclusions.


 
 where is the 4 in 1?


----------



## DBaldock9

smy1 said:


> where is the 4 in 1?


 

 Several vendors on AliExpress are selling the **** 4in1, such as AK Audio - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-2016-New-****-VT66-Dual-Driver-Hifi-3-5MM-gold-plated-In-Ear-Earphones-Deep/32719499368.html


----------



## kova4a

dnullify said:


> Now this is a comparison I'd be interested in!
> Which seller was this? Sucks I missed out on that deal, it's not a somewhat common occurrence is it?


 
 the nice one


----------



## NNewman

smrdcompany said:


> I also ordered some from AK with Standard Ali shipping. It updated in two days to recieved to line haul and security check success on AliExpress cainiao tracking, while singapore post's website and 17track still said info recieved this is not physical blablabla. If they're using singpost, their tracking is broken as hell, don't worry if it still says info recieved. About a week after ordering it updated both on AliExpress and singpost/17track to [8] Despatched item overseas (Country Code: XX). I'm still waiting for further updates. I've heard of singpost still reporting this status to people even after the package gets delievered, and it never even gets a local post tracking number. In any case, you have to give it a few weeks, you shouldn't get used to getting your items quickly from China which occassionally happens, this is just a very lucky circumstance.


me is exactlyour the same! I have ordered Sendiy.


----------



## mochill

get the new seahf  im009


----------



## SMRDcompany

cool @NNewman, let's see who gets their shipment first


----------



## wgrish7

pastapipo said:


> Battle of the budget.
> XE800 vs urban funs vs Memt X5 vs Tenores


 
 I'm interested in that!


----------



## Podster

smy1 said:


> where is the 4 in 1?


 

 Right, like Twin says the 4in1 is a great starter hybrid which reminds me I need to order a black pair to go with my silver. Heck of a $25 iem and could easily be in the comp


----------



## Lurk650

c0rp1 said:


> Well, I'm seriously considering stopping any headphone purchases from Ali.
> 
> Last time I had an awful experience with NiceHCK and my **** 4in1 order, where I waited for like 10 days on an "Electronic data received" tracking status (although he was almost swearing that he already shipped the pair, but actually he didn't have stock). I think many people had the same result with their purchase from that particular store.
> 
> ...




It's only been a little over a week. Be a little more patient. It's China shipping, it's not great at updating. I have tracking numbers that still show incomplete and I've received the items months ago lol. If by the end of April there is nothing then I'd worry.


----------



## snip3r77

pastapipo said:


> Battle of the budget.
> XE800 vs urban funs vs Memt X5 vs Tenores




Looking forward


----------



## groucho69

bjaardker said:


> This table didn't look like this until I found Head-fi, and specifically this thread....curse you all.


----------



## smy1

dbaldock9 said:


> Several vendors on AliExpress are selling the **** 4in1, such as AK Audio - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-2016-New-****-VT66-Dual-Driver-Hifi-3-5MM-gold-plated-In-Ear-Earphones-Deep/32719499368.html




No I mean on his comparison.


----------



## JazzVinyl

limafranco said:


> I have a **** 4in1, I'm enjoying it but I miss something.
> 
> Buying a pair of urbanfun or Crazy Cello would be a good deal ? Not considering the price difference, of course.





If you want to use them without an amp, I can give the Tennmak Cello's a strong recommendation. 

I also have the Cayin C5 amp (with bass boost) and it makes the **** 4in1's jump to life.

The Tennmak Cello's would be cheaper to purchase than the Cayin Amp. 

I do love my Cello's!!

Cheers!!
.


----------



## Abjornfot87

I'm in the same boat aswell. Ordered some from Ak audio and some from banned seller. Ali standard on everything and both are stuck at waiting for pickup. Maybe they the have orders beoynd their ability to handle. For processing and such. Wich btw went fast like hell. But most likely just a trick to buy some time.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Don't feel bad. Last thing I ordered from China took over a month. It was shipped Malaysia Air Post!!!

Don't worry it always gets delivered eventually. I have had at least 75 orders.
. TWIN


----------



## limafranco

jazzvinyl said:


> If you want to use them without an amp, I can give the Tennmak Cello's a strong recommendation.
> 
> I also have the Cayin C5 amp (with bass boost) and it makes the **** 4in1's jump to life.
> 
> ...




Yes, I would use it without amp. 
And that's exactly what I'm feeling about ****'s, missing some life on it.


----------



## Abjornfot87

Thnx TwinACStacks. Yeah i bet they will get here eventually.  Have about ten phones on order. Haha. Yeee. Lurking the forum for two months does that to you i supose


----------



## wastan

anticute said:


> Have there been any reviews on this?




These are a Musicmaker product from the markings, no?


----------



## leobigfield

mochill said:


> Seahf 009 Sound is amazing, clear mids and highs with deep bass and huge Soundstage. For the 9.79 the sound is on budget king level for sure.


 
 Any link?


----------



## SpiderNhan

leobigfield said:


> Any link?


 
 https://www.amazon.com/Housing-Headphones-Cancelling-Earphones-AWK-I009M1/dp/B01N9LN5K4/
  
 Also, Nice HCK has 11 hours to ship my stuff.


----------



## nplateau

I ordered the K3 pros from Nice HCK as well with shipping through China ePacket.  My last shipping update is from April 1 that states:  
  
2017-04-01

  14:33:00

  【CHINA,SHENZHEN EMS】Processed Through Facility

 Not sure what that means except maybe that they are out of Nice HCK's hands.



 Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Housing-Headphones-Cancelling-Earphones-AWK-I009M1/dp/B01N9LN5K4/
> 
> Also, Nice HCK has 11 hours to ship my stuff.


----------



## smy1

just ordered the hm7!


----------



## demo-to

Anybody who is going for the 1More Quad or did already buy? I'm interested in some impressions by head.fiers.


----------



## trumpethead

smy1 said:


> just ordered the hm7!




They sound great to my ears and not just for the price. Bass quantity is a bit high but the quality is very good especially after some burn in with no bleed into the mids or highs. I'm using these more than some of my more expensive iem because I like the clarity and detail that the sound signature provides. Enjoy. Hope you like them, I bought spares.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

leobigfield said:


> Any link?


 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Seahf-EG009-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX/1825606_32530502110.html
  
 That might be the wrong 009, I'm reading lots of bad reviews, sorry.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I'm starting to realize a lot of orders aren't reaching my home. Does anyone know what to do? I've had to start 3 dispute's in the last 2 days alone. The second one with CKLewis in a week. This is disheartening. 
  
 LOOKING FORWARD TO: Boarseman KR25D, Einsear T2, KZ ATR, KZ ED7, Rock Zircon, Somic V4, UiiSii HM7.
  
 PS: Did I waste my money? Should I buy high end ear buds instead? Lol.


----------



## paomde

LaughMoreDaily hey, are u sure u don't have to claim them from the post office? (if it's not fedex or ups)


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

paomde said:


> @LaughMoreDaily hey, are u sure u don't have to claim them from the post office? (if it's not fedex or ups)


 
 They would put a note at my door to go there to claim them. My mail lady has a bad habit of putting them under the doormat. She does it very well though.


----------



## aisforanti

Hello all! Quite a big thread you have here.
 This is probably the most annoying question you get here everyday, but I am going to try.
  
 I want to buy IEMs for my girlfriend and I am looking in the $20-$30 range.
  
 So far I've bookmarked the Urbanfun's, a few KZ Models and the Xiaomi Hybrids
  
 She mainly listens to rock, punk-rock and variations of those (The Doors, Pennywise etc)
  
 Would love to hear some suggestions around this price range.
 Thank you in advance!


----------



## nocmnt

I have the superlux 387 iems haven't found any reviews yet but I'll give you mine, just pure awesome, better than my sennheiser momentum m2s, the 387 sound like they are overears! They have it all!


----------



## Andrzej Cichy

aisforanti said:


> Hello all! Quite a big thread you have here.
> This is probably the most annoying question you get here everyday, but I am going to try.
> 
> I want to buy IEMs for my girlfriend and I am looking in the $20-$30 range.
> ...


 
 I give my vote on Urbanfun.
 Here you have reviews:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/gemtune-urbanfun-hifi-dual-driver-in-ear-headphones-hybrid-balanced-armature-dynamic-earbuds


----------



## ayao

nocmnt said:


> I have the superlux 387 iems haven't found any reviews yet but I'll give you mine, just pure awesome, better than my sennheiser momentum m2s, the 387 sound like they are overears! They have it all!


 
 Oh man, dunno how I missed this. If my K3pro never arrives and I get my refund, I'm definitely giving the HD387 a try!


----------



## mochill

laughmoredaily said:


> leobigfield said:
> 
> 
> > Any link?
> ...


Not the same


----------



## B9Scrambler

Here's a possible alternative to the Magaosi K3. The Audbos K3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
          ​  ​ Review​


----------



## mochill

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N9LN5K4/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## robervaul

urbafun for $230 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://item.jd.com/10254343062.html


----------



## Skullophile

Guys please use this thread to discuss Ali shipping issues
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/805466/ae-shipping-discussion-thread/30#post_13356622
  
 It will keep this thread for just talking about chi-fi.


----------



## Skullophile

I'm getting better sound from a deeper fit with dual flange and I just got a bunch of these.
  
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131772221603?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=431144508311&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 I'm a medium size usually and these mediums fit me really well.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Anyone have experience with this?

 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Detachable-Bluetooth-Earphone-Headphones-Wireless-And-Wired-Sport-Headphone-Stereo-Noise-Reduction-Super-Bass-Headset-For/32775706492.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.267.7SBPvO
  
 I'm interested in the waterproof claims. This American Life and Radiolab in the shower? Yes, please! It's currently ~$8 off and I'm itching to waste some money.


----------



## Podster

skullophile said:


> I'm getting better sound from a deeper fit with dual flange and I just got a bunch of these.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131772221603?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=431144508311&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I'm a medium size usually and these mediums fit me really well.


 

 Although they look pretty close I prefer the Trinity Lg. dual flange, pretty much used large Auvio's but found the Trinity's worked better on almost all my iem's


----------



## bhazard

Audbos is basically a rebrand of Magaosi, which is nice as it allows purchase from Amazon.
  
 I still have to do the "BK50" review.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

skullophile said:


> I'm getting better sound from a deeper fit with dual flange and I just got a bunch of these.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131772221603?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=431144508311&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I'm a medium size usually and these mediums fit me really well.


 
 I bought a pair of double flange tips off Penon Audio's website for $1.90 US. I'm waiting for them in the mail.
  
http://penonaudio.com/SML-Double-Flange-Silicone-Eartips


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

podster said:


> I prefer the Trinity Lg. dual flange, pretty much used large Auvio's but found the Trinity's worked better on almost all my iem's


 
 Do those only come with the headphones?


----------



## Shinry

robervaul said:


> urbafun for $230 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah have seen them a few months ago. No one seems to have them outside of Japan and they are too pricey to just order one.
 But they still look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 These are on AE https://de.aliexpress.com/item/URBANFUN-3-5-mm-Carbon-Fiber-Micro-Moving-Coil-Have-A-Fever-Hifi-In-ear-Earphones/32768153971.html?
 Officially, they are called 'Carbon One' I think


----------



## maxwelled

laughmoredaily said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Seahf-EG009-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX/1825606_32530502110.html
> 
> That might be the wrong 009, I'm reading lots of bad reviews, sorry.


 

  

 These are the right ones.  http://awaken-t.com/products/
  
 You can purchase them on Amazon, only the flat cable version though.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Housing-Headphones-Cancelling-Earphones-AWK-I009M2/dp/B01MR39A5M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1491594153&sr=8-2&keywords=seahf


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

My MEMT X5's arrived, Penon Audio said the value was $8.00 on the package. It's interesting to know how much they cost to produce.


----------



## Arvan

They write down the value so you wont get charged in the customs. It's a nice gesture and not the actual value of the item.. Which is probably less than 2 USD.


----------



## Yoshi948

bhazard said:


> Audbos is basically a rebrand of Magaosi, which is nice as it allows purchase from Amazon.
> 
> I still have to do the "BK50" review.


They actually are labeled as BK50s in Amazon. Even has Magaosi in front.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

After listening to my MEMT X5's I realized these things sound like a lot of other headphones! They sounds great sure, but you should only buy them if you're looking for a new pair and don't have any others or the pair you have now isn't 100% perfect. Because these just might be perfect. 
  
 I don't understand why people say the tips for the X5's are too small. They are double flange and fit my ears perfectly. Because of your comments, I spent $10+ on tips (silicone, foam, double flange, etc) from different sellers before these X5's arrived! Lol.
  
 PS: I love the X5's! Keep your eyes open for future models from MEMT! If I only bought one pair of phones, this could probably be them. The cable sucks though.


----------



## CoiL

yoshi948 said:


> bhazard said:
> 
> 
> > Audbos is basically a rebrand of Magaosi, which is nice as it allows purchase from Amazon.
> ...


 
 Magaosi should also have official shop @ Amazon btw. And I`m not sure about just re-branding because as far as I know, Magaosi don`t allow it and audbos reviews/impressions seem to differ littlebit from BK50 reviews.


----------



## dnullify

https://www.amazon.com/****-K3-Armature-Earphones-Interface/dp/B06X415QTR/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1491600002&sr=8-6&keywords=magaosi
  
 This one has pictures including two filters... the audbo k3 on amazon doesn't have the filters. So i'm assuming the above link is the k3 pro and the audbo's are the k3 standard? It's my understanding that the K3 HD isn't out yet, and the noticeable difference between the k3 standard and k3 pro is the filters.
  
 Don't know if the **** store on amazon is shipping from china or not.


----------



## 1TrickPony

dnullify said:


> https://www.amazon.com/****-K3-Armature-Earphones-Interface/dp/B06X415QTR/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1491600002&sr=8-6&keywords=magaosi
> 
> This one has pictures including two filters... the audbo k3 on amazon doesn't have the filters. So i'm assuming the above link is the k3 pro and the audbo's are the k3 standard? It's my understanding that the K3 HD isn't out yet, and the noticeable difference between the k3 standard and k3 pro is the filters.
> 
> Don't know if the **** store on amazon is shipping from china or not.




haha, just buy the lz-a4 and play all you want with filters.


----------



## dnullify

1trickpony said:


> haha, just buy the lz-a4 and play all you want with filters.




Heh I was looking at the a4, im not sure filters would be good for my sanity! I'm afraid I won't be able to leave well enough alone! 

Only reason I mention the filters is because apparently the k3 pro comes with filters, regular k3 doesn't. The k3 standard apparently has aggressive treble where the k3pro has easy treble - me being treble sensitive, the k3 pro is what I'm looking for. Trying to avoid a 6-week shipping wait if I can.


----------



## Yoshi948

coil said:


> Magaosi should also have official shop @ Amazon btw. And I`m not sure about just re-branding because as far as I know, Magaosi don`t allow it and audbos reviews/impressions seem to differ littlebit from BK50 reviews.


nope, just other sellers. The Aubdos are more expensive. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IVWH3JO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Y3a6yb3QCRYNA


----------



## jant71

coil said:


> Magaosi should also have official shop @ Amazon btw. And I`m not sure about just re-branding because as far as I know, Magaosi don`t allow it and audbos reviews/impressions seem to differ little bit from BK50 reviews.


 
  
 I see that Audbos and Magaosi brands are both trademarked under Shenzhen Zhuojing Technology Co.


----------



## Yoshi948

jant71 said:


> I see that Audbos and Magaosi brands are both trademarked under Shenzhen Zhuojing Technology Co.


Oh, but why is Aubdos overpriced ?


----------



## wastan

aisforanti said:


> Hello all! Quite a big thread you have here.
> This is probably the most annoying question you get here everyday, but I am going to try.
> 
> I want to buy IEMs for my girlfriend and I am looking in the $20-$30 range.
> ...




Look at the KZ ZS3 which is a very fun listen. The **** 4in1 is also more energetic and not as well-balanced as the Urbanfun. For those genres I'd put those three in that order.


----------



## mochill

Why not the 10 dollar seahf


----------



## Slater

yoshi948 said:


> Oh, but why is Aubdos overpriced ?


 
  
 I assume to cover the extra Amazon-related overhead - seller fees, shipping to Amazon for fulfillment, etc.


----------



## weedophile

jasparis said:


> Anyone else find the tennmak pro fairly poor at isolation? Regardless of tip? Similar shaped p1 is miles better imo




I find them to be good at isolation. The trick that i use is modding the tips by rolling some blu tack behind. It stays in shape pretty well too


----------



## demo-to

Sendiy M1221... 
Just wows me!
Switched to foam tips (tried all 3 sizes of Inairs Air and am now at size L although I usually use S or M) and the silver tuning filters and the Sendiy stock cable. Now, everything sounds so balanced and right. Still maybe brighter than average and slightly analytical (cold) but so lively and....I have to repeat...just right.
Resolution, separation, definition. All amazing. 
Stage is good but width is more than depth.
Foam tips tamed the too bright and sharp sound which I had with the spiral dots and the grey tuning nozzles just to the right level. Find the Sendiy very tip sensitive. But results are worth the tip rolling! For me it was like the search for neutrality coming from brightness. 
I am about to think this is the best performance I got so far from any Earphones or Headphones I ve owned.
JMO

Curious how the compete with my next purchases Uiisii Hi 905, Mee Audio Pinnacle P1 and 2nd time MusicMaker Shockwave III. For now I am very happy with my investment of +150€ incl customs fees for the Sendiy. 
Listening right now to the Sendiy. Again, wow!


----------



## snip3r77

laughmoredaily said:


> My MEMT X5's arrived, Penon Audio said the value was $8.00 on the package. It's interesting to know how much they cost to produce.




I think their cost is a dollar


----------



## waspa

What mean about this,friendss?
https://m.ru.aliexpress.com/item/32673601626.html


----------



## themindfreak

rmatech said:


> Yh you are right mate,Thanks I'll request a refund next time. it's too late now... Do you know of any iem with more sub bass than the zircon?




Sorry for if this is a late reply or a post of my own thoughts but imho it is quite difficult to find an iem with as much sub bass as the zircons while still sounding decent. Up till now the zircons have the most sub bass in an iem I have ever heard. From my current knowledge, the upcoming memt x7 has sweet sub bass as said by 1clearhead so maybe you can wait on that. In fact I feel that looking up some basshead iems MIGHT not have more sub bass than the zircons. JMO


----------



## Yoshi948

slaterlovesspam said:


> I assume to cover the extra Amazon-related overhead - seller fees, shipping to Amazon for fulfillment, etc.


Yea, but I linked a better priced one with Magaosi branding on it for $40... And free shipping


----------



## Slater

yoshi948 said:


> Yea, but I linked a better priced one with Magaosi branding on it for $40... And free shipping


 
  
 Oh; not sure then.
  
 When you search for the same item on aliexpress, the prices are all over the place depending on the seller. Same thing with eBay and Amazon. Just supply & demand I guess.


----------



## Slater

themindfreak said:


> Sorry for if this is a late reply or a post of my own thoughts but imho it is quite difficult to find an iem with as much sub bass as the zircons while still sounding decent. Up till now the zircons have the most sub bass in an iem I have ever heard. From my current knowledge, the upcoming memt x7 has sweet sub bass as said by 1clearhead so maybe you can wait on that. In fact I feel that looking up some basshead iems MIGHT not have more sub bass than the zircons. JMO


 
  
 KZ ZS1 1st gen puts the Zircon to shame. Unfortunately it's hard to find nowadays.
  
 A fellow member told me about these, although I've never heard them myself: http://www.head-fi.org/products/pioneer-se-cx8-t-headphone-bright-copper
  
 Has a feature that actually vibrates your ear canal on sub-bass hits. Neat idea, and supposedly adds to the feeling that you're sitting at a club 3 feet from the stack.


----------



## minhmap859

demo-to said:


> Sendiy M1221...
> Just wows me!
> Switched to foam tips (tried all 3 sizes of Inairs Air and am now at size L although I usually use S or M) and the silver tuning filters and the Sendiy stock cable. Now, everything sounds so balanced and right. Still maybe brighter than average and slightly analytical (cold) but so lively and....I have to repeat...just right.
> Resolution, separation, definition. All amazing.
> ...


 

 How long have you burned the Sendiy m1221? It will be less bright as time goes on, but yes, at it's core it's still a bright headphone which can get glass-shattering bright (nah not really) when you use it with the right tip and the right tuning filters, particularly the black one, which, unfortunately, I don't know whether the lack of bass is because of QC problem (one black tube didn't fit the nozzle) or it's by design! Still, it's quite a change going from filter to filter: from bassy to slightly less bassy and then jump right into the treble-head territory!
  
 While it's soundstage is just plain normal if not a little above average for the price point, I think that it does have really good separation and instrument placement that to my ears is even better than the full size he 400s!
  
 For the P1, though, prepared to be awed by it's realistic imaging and comfort: though it may weight a little more than other iem, it's really damn comfortable, especially when paired with the right tip! Comfortable enough for sleep, too!
  
 Just saying, but you won't be liking your next purchases very much if you think the sendiy m1221 is too bright: while the hi 905 and shockwave 3 does have a reputation of being ultra bright to the point of sibilance on head-fi, I have actually listened to the p1 before and I must tell you that it's just as bright (if not a little brighter) as the sendiy m1221 on grey filters: Will sound very good with good recording, but will be revealing to the point of unlistenable when paired with poorly mastered one. Good amp is a must for the best sound possible, as it scales extremely well!


----------



## demo-to

minhmap859 said:


> How long have you burned the Sendiy m1221? It will be less bright as time goes on, but yes, at it's core it's still a bright headphone which can get glass-shattering bright (nah not really) when you use it with the right tip and the right tuning filters, particularly the black one, which, unfortunately, I don't know whether the lack of bass is because of QC problem (one black tube didn't fit the nozzle) or it's by design! Still, it's quite a change going from filter to filter: from bassy to slightly less bassy and then jump right into the treble-head territory!
> 
> 
> While it's soundstage is just plain normal if not a little above average for the price point, I think that it does have really good separation and instrument placement that to my ears is even better than the full size he 400s!
> ...



Well, burn in time is somewhere between 100-150h with the Sendiy. But I changed configuration within therefore I cannot say anything about changes.
Yes, received the HI905 today and first listening proofs the common impressions right so far. I Try to get more quantity of bass as it lacks there much imo. But beside this I am quite impressed by the sound clarity and very good resolution. 
I already had the SW3 and was very satisfied with them except the annoying sibilance which was the reason I sold it in the end. Now I ordered the mmcx version. I hope I can tame the sibilance this time by having more tip and cable options.


----------



## wastan

In the tiny DAC/amp world which one wins: FiiO K1 or SMSL Idol?


----------



## leobigfield

wastan said:


> In the tiny DAC/amp world which one wins: FiiO K1 or SMSL Idol?




Dragonfly Black


----------



## Saoshyant

leobigfield said:


> Dragonfly Black




Encore mDSD is solid too.


----------



## themindfreak

slaterlovesspam said:


> KZ ZS1 1st gen puts the Zircon to shame. Unfortunately it's hard to find nowadays.
> 
> A fellow member told me about these, although I've never heard them myself: http://www.head-fi.org/products/pioneer-se-cx8-t-headphone-bright-copper
> 
> Has a feature that actually vibrates your ear canal on sub-bass hits. Neat idea, and supposedly adds to the feeling that you're sitting at a club 3 feet from the stack.




I have also heard of the pioneers before hitting some hard bass. Seems like I'll be adding both of these iems to my list of interest together with the MEMT line up.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

slaterlovesspam said:


> KZ ZS1 1st gen puts the Zircon to shame. Unfortunately it's hard to find nowadays.


 
 Really? That's incredible. In terms of everything? Or... I did a search on Aliexpress and those are still sold everywhere. But people are saying to buy the KZ ATE instead. Since the KZ ATR came out in 2016 I'm assuming those are much better than either of those and the Rock Zircon as well.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

snip3r77 said:


> I think their cost is a dollar


 
 I still don't understand how they make them so high end feeling... The material quality is incredible, and How does the sound so good with such a little body? Not that it sounds 1,000% better than other budget headphones, it sounds a bit better but the overall presentation is crazy good.


----------



## 1clearhead

podster said:


> Pretty sure kova picked them up during the AleEx 7th anni sale, I know I went back and forth but Clearhead had me convinced I needed the Sendiy M1221 which I got for $119 in that sale


 
    Quote:


demo-to said:


> Sendiy M1221...
> Just wows me!
> Switched to foam tips (tried all 3 sizes of Inairs Air and am now at size L although I usually use S or M) and the silver tuning filters and the Sendiy stock cable. Now, everything sounds so balanced and right. Still maybe brighter than average and slightly analytical (cold) but so lively and....I have to repeat...just right.
> Resolution, separation, definition. All amazing.
> ...


 
 Yup, they're really good! ...They just do more right than wrong on any given day for some personal, or even professional recording or listening sessions.


----------



## Ducsidu

Hey everybody!

I'd like to get some advice on getting new IEMs. I had a Rock Zircon, which I really liked, but I lost it recently. I have replacement, but those are missing the bass the Zircon had, so I am thinking of getting a new pair. Can you recommend something with the same level of bass as the Zircon for maximum $20? After some digging I found that reordering it might be the best choice, but I thought I'd ask for advice first. 

Thanks in advance!

Edit: I saw this KZ ZS1 post. Are the newer gens worse? What's the difference between the ZN1 mini and the ZS1? THE ZN1 seem to have a shorter cable (maybe too short?), but can't find any other differences.


----------



## aaDee

ducsidu said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> I'd like to get some advice on getting new IEMs. I had a Rock Zircon, which I really liked, but I lost it recently. I have replacement, but those are missing the bass the Zircon had, so I am thinking of getting a new pair. Can you recommend something with the same level of bass as the Zircon for maximum $20? After some digging I found that reordering it might be the best choice, but I thought I'd ask for advice first.
> 
> ...


go for MEMT X5, they beat Zircons. Just don't forget to order KZ starline tips along.


----------



## Ducsidu

aadee said:


> go for MEMT X5, they beat Zircons. Just don't forget to order KZ starline tips along.




Thanks, didn't consider that. After some reading I found that the X7 is about to be released. Is it worth waiting for, any info?


----------



## themindfreak

ducsidu said:


> Thanks, didn't consider that. After some reading I found that the X7 is about to be released. Is it worth waiting for, any info?




I would say just go for the memt x5 if you are in need of an earphone now. Also I dont think the x7 is going to be released anytime soon too sooo yea.


----------



## waspa

waspa said:


> What mean about this,friendss?
> https://m.ru.aliexpress.com/item/32673601626.html



Anybody?


----------



## crabdog

themindfreak said:


> I would say just go for the memt x5 if you are in need of an earphone now. Also I dont think the x7 is going to be released anytime soon too sooo yea.


 
 I think the X7 will be available soon as the one I have came in retail packaging. Haven't had much time with it though so don't want to comment on the sound yet.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

aadee said:


> go for MEMT X5, they beat Zircons. Just don't forget to order KZ starline tips along.


 
 Lol. I think I just found a a $5 IEM that is better than the X5! 
  
 Can you guess what it is!?!? 
  
 UiiSii C200!
  
 I've burned in the C200 for about 20 hours and it sounds much better than the 10? hour burn in of the X5.
  
 The C200 sounds really natural while the X5 does have a better sound quality but the C200 are maybe 85% as good as the X5. The C200 sounds a little high pitched but maybe that's just treble.


----------



## themindfreak

laughmoredaily said:


> Lol. I think I just found a a $5 IEM that is better than the X5!
> 
> Can you guess what it is!?!?
> 
> ...




Oh those are rock y1 replicates! ( I dont know who copied who but..) Yea have to admit they were extremely good when I had it.


----------



## Ducsidu

Thanks a lot, everyone! I'll order them in a few days.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

themindfreak said:


> Oh those are rock y1 replicates! ( I dont know who copied who but..) Yea have to admit they were extremely good when I had it.


 
 Yeah, they are fantastic! I only paid $4.24 US for them!  The sale is still on Aliexpress!


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> Yeah, they are fantastic! I only paid $4.24 US for them!  The sale is still on Aliexpress!


 
  
 Good for the price but for a couple of $ more you're into the HM7s which are better especially in build.


----------



## SpiderNhan

laughmoredaily said:


> Yeah, they are fantastic! I only paid $4.24 US for them!  The sale is still on Aliexpress!


 

 ​Only a couple bucks more on Amazon.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/UiiSii-C200-Sports-Headphone-Smartphones/dp/B01J5D80J0/


----------



## weedophile

vidal said:


> Good for the price but for a couple of $ more you're into the HM7s which are better especially in build.


 
 Totally, for me the HM7 is a no brainer for value. The metal body, the cables and the sound quality probably top many IEMs that is twice or thrice the price. Very good budget earphone for everyday use
  
 PS: Not for bass shy people tho as they are pretty aggressive in that sense imo


----------



## SpiderNhan

These look promising but the playback control unit is a little big. Anyone have luck tucking inside a shirt?


----------



## aaDee

spidernhan said:


> These look promising but the playback control unit is a little big. Anyone have luck tucking inside a shirt?


----------



## DBaldock9

spidernhan said:


> These look promising but the playback control unit is a little big. Anyone have luck tucking inside a shirt?


 
  
 Here's the shirt for you...


----------



## groucho69

spidernhan said:


> These look promising but the playback control unit is a little big. Anyone have luck tucking inside a shirt?


 
 Wait....that's not a control


----------



## Vidal

spidernhan said:


> These look promising but the playback control unit is a little big. Anyone have luck tucking inside a shirt?


 
  
 If those pictures are all to scale then the earpieces must be head size.


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/BENJIE-T6


----------



## dnullify

Looks good for $50


----------



## Frederick Wang

I just decide to let go of my ER4B after a few days with dynamic headphones, I realize though ER4B is very precise and clinical, it lacks certain atmosphere to make the listening experience enjoyable. 
 Need to hunt down an IEM, right now I'm leaning towards SW3 / Sendiy M1221 / 1more quad
 Any help to narrow down to just 1 will be appreciated... or expand the list if there are better choices... I'd use them for all kinds of listening occasions, great for orchestral music is a must.


----------



## rggz

frederick wang said:


> I just decide to let go of my ER4B after a few days with dynamic headphones, I realize though ER4B is very precise and clinical, it lacks certain atmosphere to make the listening experience enjoyable.
> Need to hunt down an IEM, right now I'm leaning towards SW3 / Sendiy M1221 / 1more quad
> Any help to narrow down to just 1 will be appreciated... or expand the list if there are better choices... I'd use them for all kinds of listening occasions, great for orchestral music is a must.


 

 Just a thought... I felt the same thing about ER4B until I changed the damper to a higher value (Knowles damper oranges) over the stock. It brings a new signature to the 4B, a warmer sound which I was missing and the treble more controlled. Still the studio monitor reference sound, though, but I really like them for that. If you still have a pair worth a try those dampers (reds/oranges) they are so cheap anyway.


----------



## tyhot

My MEMT X5 arrived. My gf has been using it and she really likes it. She even likes the tip, its perfect size for her and it isolates really well the noise. For the price its very good. Only thing worst than her old 80 euro earphone is the bass. Great buy, thanks for the recommendation guys.


----------



## Frederick Wang

rggz said:


> Just a thought... I felt the same thing about ER4B until I changed the damper to a higher value (Knowles damper oranges) over the stock. It brings a new signature to the 4B, a warmer sound which I was missing and the treble more controlled. Still the studio monitor reference sound, though, but I really like them for that. If you still have a pair worth a try those dampers (reds/oranges) they are so cheap anyway.


 
 Thanks for the information! This hobby is so much fun.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I think the UiiSii C200 are quite possibly better then the MEMT X5 and for only $5! The sound is more natural, there is a high pitch noise to a small degree on the X5's that makes them not as natural of a listen as the C200. However, I believe the X5 do have a better sound quality (but only by 10-15%), but the C200 is an easier listen.


----------



## NNewman

Does NiceHK have shipped k3 pros to anybody, bought cheap on the sale last month?


----------



## kova4a

nnewman said:


> Does NiceHK have shipped k3 pros to anybody, bought cheap on the sale last month?


 
 Yes, mine was shipped on the 31st and was dispatched to my country by the postal service 5 days ago. Jim said that they are shipping in order of purchasing and that there was a big interest and the supply was short, so apparently some people will have to wait longer as they got a new supply just 3 days ago.


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> I think the UiiSii C200 are quite possibly better then the MEMT X5 and for only $5! The sound is more natural, there is a high pitch noise to a small degree on the X5's that makes them not as natural of a listen as the C200. However, I believe the X5 do have a better sound quality (but only by 10-15%), but the C200 is an easier listen.


 
  
 How do you define sound quality of 10% - 15%? 
  
 BTW, what source are you using? The high pitched sound could be due to the sensitivity of the Memt X5s picking up noise from the amplifier (circuit). The C200 are probably not as sensitive or lack the detail.


----------



## Vidal

Just received my VJJB N1 today - there's a massive sound imbalance across the earpieces. How this got out of the factory is anyone's guess, volume is seriously muted on one side.
  
 I've opened a dispute with AK Audio and will keep everyone posted on how this pans out.
  
 I was looking forward to reviewing these but I'll hold off in case they manage to get me a working pair.


----------



## SpiderNhan

nnewman said:


> Does NiceHK have shipped k3 pros to anybody, bought cheap on the sale last month?



Mine wasn't shipped until 04/08 and there have been no updates other than that.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> How do you define sound quality of 10% - 15%?
> 
> BTW, what source are you using? The high pitched sound could be due to the sensitivity of the Memt X5s picking up noise from the amplifier (circuit). The C200 are probably not as sensitive or lack the detail.


 
  
 How do I determine sound quality? It's just by my ears, no scientific tests. I think the C200's have about 15% not as good sound quality as the X5's, it could be 20% but nothing more.
  
 Sorry, the high pitch noise (it doesn't sound abnormal) is coming from the C200's not the X5's. The X5's have a superb clear sound. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> How do I determine sound quality? It's just by my ears, no scientific tests. I think the C200's have about 15% not as good sound quality as the X5's, it could be 20% but nothing more.
> 
> Sorry, the high pitch noise (it doesn't sound abnormal) is coming from the C200's not the X5's. The X5's have a superb clear sound. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


 
  
 You can't put a percentage on something subjective like sound quality - it's like saying the Mona Lisa is 20% prettier than the Van Gogh's Sunflowers or this meal tastes 20% better than this one.....
  
 Issue with the noise, it's down to sensitivity and amplifier, a different source and the noise will probably go regardless of which earphone it is


----------



## SMRDcompany

I just got my TK12 and I'm feeling good about the build quality, which is one of my major concerns. The nozzle/tips look like a copy paste of the RHA MA750 style nozzle, but it's devilishly hard to put on the new tips. I gave up in fear of breaking the IEM because I was having to force them on so hard, and I just slid the default mediums back which fit much easier..I suppose I'll try some other day. I'm burning them in a little bit, can't wait to compare them to the MA750 which I also got in the mail today, curious to see which one fares out better for the price difference/hassle of ordering and waiting from China.


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/Seahf-AWK-009-IEMs


----------



## SpiderNhan

Also on Amazon.

 https://www.amazon.com/Housing-Headphones-Cancelling-Earphones-AWK-I009M1/dp/B01N9LN5K4/


----------



## Frederick Wang

rggz said:


> Just a thought... I felt the same thing about ER4B until I changed the damper to a higher value (Knowles damper oranges) over the stock. It brings a new signature to the 4B, a warmer sound which I was missing and the treble more controlled. Still the studio monitor reference sound, though, but I really like them for that. If you still have a pair worth a try those dampers (reds/oranges) they are so cheap anyway.


 
 Already ordered orange damper and a bunch of eartips on the way, to my sadness, I realized i cannot get symmetrical insertion of ER4B in my ears... I have to let them go even if I like the orange damper sound.


----------



## rggz

frederick wang said:


> Already ordered orange damper and a bunch of eartips on the way, to my sadness, I realized i cannot get symmetrical insertion of ER4B in my ears... I have to let them go even if I like the orange damper sound.


 

 I hope you enjoy the new signature! It's kinda sad you can't get a proper fit, but if it helps I have the same problem with triple flanges (ER38-18A) and I fixed it cutting off the smallest flange and using the extra stem as a spacer at the end of the nozzle to get the right length (like in this example 2nd pic) and now the Etys for the first time is pretty comfortable. Also, EtyDave told me in here it helps in their acoustic target.


----------



## weedophile

mochill said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Seahf-AWK-009-IEMs




Is this the one that was said to have the same SQ with the TY Hi-Z G3? The price difference is huge


----------



## Frederick Wang

rggz said:


> I hope you enjoy the new signature! It's kinda sad you can't get a proper fit, but if it helps I have the same problem with triple flanges (ER38-18A) and I fixed it cutting off the smallest flange and using the extra stem as a spacer at the end of the nozzle to get the right length (like in this example 2nd pic) and now the Etys for the first time is pretty comfortable. Also, EtyDave told me in here it helps in their acoustic target.


 
 I did that several months back when I was using ER4s, now it's kinda funny caz I don't recollect this asymmetry problem back then, maybe I didn't try to insert this deep to reveal this problem.
  
 The thing is, I'm switching back and forth between tri-flange, westone starfit and westone truefit, all 3 of them cannot seal my left ear canal properly unless I keep a ghostly grimace. This hobby is about enjoyment not scaring people away, right? I hope my new medium sized Spinfit or Shure yellow sponge tips will solve this problem, otherwise, I will wave byebye to deep insertion IEMs all together. Had a good run, though.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My review of the SoundPEATS Q23, Bluetooth earphones; 
  
  
          ​  ​ REVIEW​   
 I liked these and the Q16 enough to order their B10 wired in-ears. Hoping they're competitive with other sub 20 CAD products.


----------



## bhazard

I need to add a few more pics another day, but my overdue LZ a4 review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/lz-a4/reviews/18385


----------



## mochill

weedophile said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > http://penonaudio.com/Seahf-AWK-009-IEMs
> ...


yup


----------



## Mozu

So, this is going to sound like a commercial, but I've just gotten my 2.5mm balanced cables in from Wild Lee, and aside from having to file down the connector housing to fit into a ZS3, they're brilliant. Seriously brilliant for a headphone I've paid twenty-five bucks for, all told.
  
 The MMCX version is going on my Lyra IIs when they get here. We'll see how the Espresso cable fares against ALO's fancypants single-ended Litz.
  
 I'd recommend to anybody looking for an upgrade cable without the lolwtf prices: https://www.veclan.com/
  
 I'll try and get some pics up tomorrow when I'm more awake.


----------



## peter123

mozu said:


> So, this is going to sound like a commercial, but I've just gotten my 2.5mm balanced cables in from Wild Lee, and aside from having to file down the connector housing to fit into a ZS3, they're brilliant. Seriously brilliant for a headphone I've paid twenty-five bucks for, all told.
> 
> The MMCX version is going on my Lyra IIs when they get here. We'll see how the Espresso cable fares against ALO's fancypants single-ended Litz.
> 
> ...




Nice, I've got a couple of them waiting for me when I get back home tomorrow. Looking forward to try them out (one MMCX and one 2-pin).


----------



## Vidal

I wrote a pretty bad product review of the Sur S525 earphones on Gearbest as they're a premium earphone with a dreadful sound. Being used to Amazon I expected my review to go live. As it turns out the review hasn't been made live and I'm now being pestered by their customer service about uploading a video of the problem, yeah good luck with that.
  
 So I assume you if you write a bad review it never goes up, so all the earphones on there without a review could just have had only bad reviews. I'll leave it to ​@George-gearbest to correct me if I'm wrong.
  
 I mean what's the point of a review system if it's filtering out all the bad reviews?


----------



## alvinlim2010

vidal said:


> I wrote a pretty bad product review of the Sur S525 earphones on Gearbest as they're a premium earphone with a dreadful sound. Being used to Amazon I expected my review to go live. As it turns out the review hasn't been made live and I'm now being pestered by their customer service about uploading a video of the problem, yeah good luck with that.
> 
> So I assume you if you write a bad review it never goes up, so all the earphones on there without a review could just have had only bad reviews. I'll leave it to ​@George-gearbest
> to correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...



Well in my opinion in terms of price-to-performance ration many of these earphones e.g. Bang & Oflusen, Shure, Weston etc., the profit margin is a lot more apparent to the retailers and thus they are more sensitive to negative feedback on these 'high profit' products.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> I wrote a pretty bad product review of the Sur S525 earphones on Gearbest as they're a premium earphone with a dreadful sound. Being used to Amazon I expected my review to go live. As it turns out the review hasn't been made live and I'm now being pestered by their customer service about uploading a video of the problem, yeah good luck with that.
> 
> So I assume you if you write a bad review it never goes up, so all the earphones on there without a review could just have had only bad reviews. I'll leave it to ​@George-gearbest to correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I mean what's the point of a review system if it's filtering out all the bad reviews?


 

 reminds me of the golden age of the dot coms, where professional "analysts" rated virtually every near-worthless stock as either "really terrific" or "really, really terrific." it didn't turn out so well, but it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## groucho69

loomisjohnson said:


> reminds me of the golden age of the dot coms, where professional "analysts" rated virtually every near-worthless stock as either "really terrific" or "really, really terrific." it didn't turn out so well, but it was fun while it lasted.


 
 I only bought the really really really terrific ones myself


----------



## chaturanga

groucho69 said:


> I only bought the really really really terrific ones myself


 
  
 Good for you


----------



## groucho69

chaturanga said:


> Good for you


 
 Well if you're going to lose you may as well get the ones that fall fastest.


----------



## chaturanga

groucho69 said:


> Well if you're going to lose you may as well get the ones that fall fastest.


 
  
 I think most good Chinese IEMs are "V shaped". Because their price graph starts with the highest price (to show they are high quality products) if the first step is confirmed by audience and had a real quality, then somewhere in time price is going deep (to sell more and more) and then rising again (to show that they are not cheap IEMs )


----------



## 93EXCivic

Is there an equivalent thread to this about Chinese amps and DACs?


----------



## crabdog

93excivic said:


> Is there an equivalent thread to this about Chinese amps and DACs?


 
 The original Chinese/Asian thread had amps and dacs in the title before it got closed down. I'm sure most wouldn't mind if you discussed those things here but it may be more productive to start a new thread specifically for Asian DACs and Amps. I for one would subscribe!


----------



## chaturanga

crabdog said:


> The original Chinese/Asian thread had amps and dacs in the title before it got closed down. I'm sure most wouldn't mind if you discussed those things here but it may be more productive to start a new thread specifically for Asian DACs and Amps. I for one would subscribe!


 
  
 May be this is because the respected Asian DAC/AMPs are already have place in regular DAC / AMP discussin threads. There are countless Asian IEMs and they need a seperate thread, but not so much Chinese DAC / AMPs may be. But I will follow if there will be an Asian DAC/AMP section, too.


----------



## Lurk650

mozu said:


> So, this is going to sound like a commercial, but I've just gotten my 2.5mm balanced cables in from Wild Lee, and aside from having to file down the connector housing to fit into a ZS3, they're brilliant. Seriously brilliant for a headphone I've paid twenty-five bucks for, all told.
> 
> The MMCX version is going on my Lyra IIs when they get here. We'll see how the Espresso cable fares against ALO's fancypants single-ended Litz.
> 
> ...


. 
Nice! My balanced mmcx from VE is stuck in Los Angeles. Supposed to be in San Francisco by Thursday


----------



## 93EXCivic

crabdog said:


> The original Chinese/Asian thread had amps and dacs in the title before it got closed down. I'm sure most wouldn't mind if you discussed those things here but it may be more productive to start a new thread specifically for Asian DACs and Amps. I for one would subscribe!


 

 Ahh. I didn't realize the original got shut down. To be honest, I don't really want to start one cause I don't have much to say on the subject right now.
  
 I am really wondering about the DACs from T-Music. I have both their V1 and V2 earbuds and the V2 buds are my favorite buds I have tried. They have some very interesting looking DACs and I was wodering if anyone had tried them. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/DAC/1497284_506926297.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.FAG4y5


----------



## holota

Hey, Im looking for bluetooth chinese on ear headphones, max price 25 euro/$. Use for working out, with long battery life. Aliexpres is full of it but i would like to hear some experienced opinion. Which would you recomend?


----------



## Saoshyant

lurk650 said:


> .
> Nice! My balanced mmcx from VE is stuck in Los Angeles. Supposed to be in San Francisco by Thursday




My cables will hopefully be here in a week or so. Also ordered an XLR to SE adapter I neglected to order for my Sennheiser HD700. For the price, it's way too promising not to try.


----------



## Vidal

alvinlim2010 said:


> Well in my opinion in terms of price-to-performance ration many of these earphones e.g. Bang & Oflusen, Shure, Weston etc., the profit margin is a lot more apparent to the retailers and thus they are more sensitive to negative feedback on these 'high profit' products.


 
  
 Sorry I should have said premium for Chi-Fi not western brands.


----------



## Vidal

holota said:


> Hey, Im looking for bluetooth chinese on ear headphones, max price 25 euro/$. Use for working out, with long battery life. Aliexpres is full of it but i would like to hear some experienced opinion. Which would you recomend?


 
  
 I don't think many people using this thread comment on bluetooth earphones.
  
 Personal experience - 1More iBeFree were good but they're not big on bass


----------



## crabdog

holota said:


> Hey, Im looking for bluetooth chinese on ear headphones, max price 25 euro/$. Use for working out, with long battery life. Aliexpres is full of it but i would like to hear some experienced opinion. Which would you recomend?


 
@B9Scrambler has tried a few Bluetooth phones recently. Maybe he could suggest something for you.


----------



## B9Scrambler

holota said:


> Hey, Im looking for bluetooth chinese on ear headphones, max price 25 euro/$. Use for working out, with long battery life. Aliexpres is full of it but i would like to hear some experienced opinion. Which would you recomend?


 
  


crabdog said:


> @B9Scrambler has tried a few Bluetooth phones recently. Maybe he could suggest something for you.


 
  
 I've only tried over-ear and in-ears unfortunately. Not sure if I'll be much help, sorry


----------



## holota

best sellers on ali are Sound Intone BT-09 and Bluedio T2S, but not sure if someone here tried those


----------



## Khalid762

hello, what would you guys recommend for $50. My **** 4in1 just died. loved them when used with a little bass boost.


----------



## Slater

holota said:


> Hey, Im looking for bluetooth chinese on ear headphones, max price 25 euro/$. Use for working out, with long battery life. Aliexpres is full of it but i would like to hear some experienced opinion. Which would you recomend?


 
  
 For bluetooth on-ears, I can't recommend the Bluedio T3+ enough. I own 2 pairs, and have had zero issues with them.
  
 You can usually find it on sale at Gearbest for $39usd. I know that's over your budget a little, but the extra few dollars are very much worth it. I went through a few bluetooth headphones before I stumbled upon the T3+, and they all broke, stopped working, or fell apart in less than 6 months.
  
 Up to 25 hour battery life, comfy, and it's built like a Sherman tank. The other Bluedio models (in that price range) are plastic, and have been known to break at the hinges. The T3+ is ALL metal. They also have a microsd card slot, which allows you to listen to mp3s without even connecting to anything. A very handy feature when working out. It also has a wired jack for listening using a 3.5mm cable.
  
 It's very bass heavy (very consumer-oriented v-shaped, like to Beats levels of bass). If that's not your thing, you can tone the bass down to a respectable level by covering 3/4 of the large hole in the center of the magnet using a small piece of tape. I'm a basshead, but the skull-crushing bass was even too much for me. If taping 3/4 of the center hole still isn't enough, you can cover the hole in the center of the magnet completely to reduce the bass even further. Both of mine are taped at 3/4.
  
 I described more about the T3+ here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/838258/does-a-great-wireless-headphone-even-exist-or-am-i-just-not-giving-enough-time-for-these-cans#post_13314267
  
 Also while I have no personal experience with them, I have heard that the Ausdom brand has some OK quality headphones. During my research, there were 2 models in particular that stood out. I'll see if I can find them. They had half the battery life of the Bluedio T3+ though, and were made out of plastic (vs the metal of the Bluedio). So who knows what the long-term longevity of the Ausdom would be. As I mentioned in that link, if one of my T3+ ever dies, I won't hesitate to get another pair vs taking a risk on another brand.
  
_**** UPDATE**** Ausdom model I was thinking of is the M05. However, for the $60-$80 they're asking for it, I feel the T3+ is far superior. For almost half the cost you get an indestructible metal (vs plastic) construction, more than twice the battery life of the M05, foldable design, easier to use button controls, and a built-in micro sdcard. Since I've never heard the M05's sound in person, I can only go by what I've read. But from the numerous reviews on HF, the sound signature seems very similar to the T3+. (http://www.head-fi.org/products/ausdom-m05-bluetooth-4-0-over-ear-headphones)._


----------



## DBaldock9

khalid762 said:


> hello, what would you guys recommend for $50. My **** 4in1 just died. loved them when used with a little bass boost.


 

 One of the earphones that have been pretty highly regarded here, and they cost ~$50, are the Tennmak Crazy Cello.
 Do a search for _Cello_ in this thread, to see the comments.


----------



## ctheanh

So...at last.
My Magaosi K3 Pro arrived ..perfectly.
Just not from NiceHCK but from banned seller(84 usd).
My first feeling is just .. something difference with my **** 4in1 but not...wow..wow.. like I began transfer from Soundmagic E10 to XE800 and **** 4in1.
But it gives a great sound..
I will try more some days to check how different with 4in1.


----------



## Vidal

85th review now up on my site - it's the Winintone RG-EB220 which have an uncanny likeness to the Rockjaw Alfa Genus.


----------



## Lurk650

slaterlovesspam said:


> For bluetooth on-ears, I can't recommend the Bluedio T3+ enough. I own 2 pairs, and have had zero issues with them.
> 
> You can usually find it on sale at Gearbest for $39usd. I know that's over your budget a little, but the extra few dollars are very much worth it. I went through a few bluetooth headphones before I stumbled upon the T3+, and they all broke, stopped working, or fell apart in less than 6 months.
> 
> ...




I recently tried the Ausdom AH2 and the Cowin E7. Ausdom tonality was just completely off, they Cowin was better but still lacked clarity. What I settled with was the Philips 5500, cheap plastic build but sound fantastic


----------



## Slater

lurk650 said:


> I recently tried the Ausdom AH2 and the Cowin E7. Ausdom tonality was just completely off, they Cowin was better but still lacked clarity. What I settled with was the Philips 5500, cheap plastic build but sound fantastic


 
  
 I love Philips sound; their headphones always impress.
  
 A friend of mine has the SHB5500 and they are really nice. I normally don't like on-ears though, and I try to shy away from small ~30mm drivers because they always seem to strain. The Bluedios have huge 57mm drivers that will crush your skull if you dare to turn them up high enough. They love power - I've used them hard wired with my headphone amp a few times, and they sound even better.
  
 The 5500 had no headband padding from what I remember, but I guess you can always add some.
  
 How much battery life do you get with the Philips?


----------



## Lurk650

slaterlovesspam said:


> I love Philips sound; their headphones always impress.
> 
> A friend of mine has the SHB5500 and they are really nice. I normally don't like on-ears though, and I try to shy away from small ~30mm drivers because they always seem to strain. The Bluedios have huge 57mm drivers that will crush your skull if you dare to turn them up high enough. They love power - I've used them hard wired with my headphone amp a few times, and they sound even better.
> 
> ...




I thought about Bluedio before getting the Philips. I have the 9500S too which are impressive and currently borrowing a fellow members A5Pro which are very good. 

No padding on the headband, I've been meaning to test putting something like weatherstripping there but it's honestly not too bothersome. I also stuck a piece of ethernet cable and tissue under each pad to lift them up which has given the sound better depth. I just charge them up, go for an hr walk and charge again usually. Never really tested life yet.


----------



## Slater

lurk650 said:


> I thought about Bluedio before getting the Philips. I have the 9500S too which are impressive and currently borrowing a fellow members A5Pro which are very good.
> 
> No padding on the headband, I've been meaning to test putting something like weatherstripping there but it's honestly not too bothersome. I also stuck a piece of ethernet cable and tissue under each pad to lift them up which has given the sound better depth. I just charge them up, go for an hr walk and charge again usually. Never really tested life yet.


 
  
 Nice.
  
 Yeah, size is one of the downsides to the Bluedios, as they are a full-size, over-ear headphone. I liked how compact the 5500 were, which is handy when you're out and about. I really only use my Bluedios when watching videos on the laptop and I want Bluetooth, and also for mowing the lawn because of the direct-play sdcard feature.
  
 I really wish more headphones had the micro sdcard feature. It barely adds any space at all, and it's all self-contained. The same concept as headphones that used to have built-in AM/FM radios back in the day. I had a pair of Sonys like that back in the day I don't even remember the model number), and it was nice not having to lug around a Walkman or iPod or have anything attached via cord.


----------



## Lurk650

slaterlovesspam said:


> Nice.
> 
> Yeah, size is one of the downsides to the Bluedios, as they are a full-size, over-ear headphone. I liked how compact the 5500 were, which is handy when you're out and about. I really only use my Bluedios when watching videos on the laptop and I want Bluetooth, and also for mowing the lawn because of the direct-play sdcard feature.
> 
> I really wish more headphones had the micro sdcard feature. It barely adds any space at all, and it's all self-contained. The same concept as headphones that used to have built-in AM/FM radios back in the day. I had a pair of Sonys like that back in the day I don't even remember the model number), and it was nice not having to lug around a Walkman or iPod or have anything attached via cord.




The T3+ will be my next pair should these Philips fail soon. The use of the microsd does make a ton of sense over the use of my iPod Nano


----------



## Slater

lurk650 said:


> The T3+ will be my next pair should these Philips fail soon. The use of the microsd does make a ton of sense over the use of my iPod Nano


 
  
 Just don't forget about taping the magnet vent hole (to varying degrees) to tune the signature if the bass is too boosted for your tastes. The pads are clipped on, and then it's a few screws to open the cups up. Very easy.
  
 I do wish the drivers were a standard 50mm instead of the oddball 57mm. Then the sky would be the limit as far as driver swaps. I have a spare set of brand new soundMAGIC HP200 drivers that would be really nice in the Bluedios.
  
 Anyone know of a 57mm to 50mm adapter ring? I've seen 40mm to 50mm rings (http://imgur.com/na2JGD9), but never anything larger than 50mm.
  
 Maybe I could rig up a pair of camera lens adapter rings?


----------



## Vidal

vidal said:


> Just received my VJJB N1 today - there's a massive sound imbalance across the earpieces. How this got out of the factory is anyone's guess, volume is seriously muted on one side.
> 
> I've opened a dispute with AK Audio and will keep everyone posted on how this pans out.
> 
> I was looking forward to reviewing these but I'll hold off in case they manage to get me a working pair.


 
  
 Update - AK have agreed to send out a replacement pair so I'll get the review updated as soon as possible.
  
 Ordered some BossHifi B3 as championed by @DBaldock9 it's a bit of a cheat as I already know they're pretty special, just a question of how highly they score.


----------



## DBaldock9

vidal said:


> Update - AK have agreed to send out a replacement pair so I'll get the review updated as soon as possible.
> 
> Ordered some BossHifi B3 as championed by @DBaldock9 it's a bit of a cheat as I already know they're pretty special, just a question of how highly they score.


 
  
 The one I have is the "original", with the brown cable.  They've apparently got a couple of other cables, and slightly different looking earphones, that they're selling as the B3, as well.


----------



## loomisjohnson

dbaldock9 said:


> The one I have is the "original", with the brown cable.  They've apparently got a couple of other cables, and slightly different looking earphones, that they're selling as the B3, as well.


 
   
 

  
 if you're into a balanced signature, the b3 is one of the best budget hybrids--they have clarity and refinement that rivals the urbanfun, albeit with less low end grunt


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/TFZ-EXCLUSIVE-KING-Experience-Version


----------



## Vidal

dbaldock9 said:


> The one I have is the "original", with the brown cable.  They've apparently got a couple of other cables, and slightly different looking earphones, that they're selling as the B3, as well.


 
  
 Yeah that's the ones I've ordered, seem to be the best value.
  
 In other news Remax RM565i and KZ GR have just turned up.


----------



## holota

b9scrambler said:


> I've only tried over-ear and in-ears unfortunately. Not sure if I'll be much help, sorry


 

 maybe I will get in ear bt headphones in the end if there are some really good  you know some?


----------



## B9Scrambler

holota said:


> maybe I will get in ear bt headphones in the end if there are some really good  you know some?


 
  
 Well, I really like what I've tried from SoundPEATS (Q16 and Q23) and ADVANCED (Model 3 and Evo-X). Also tried some from Ausdom and Mee Audio but they weren't quite as good. There are some review links in my signature.


----------



## toddy0191

b9scrambler said:


> Well, I really like what I've tried from SoundPEATS (Q16 and Q23) and ADVANCED (Model 3 and Evo-X). Also tried some from Ausdom and Mee Audio but they weren't quite as good. There are some review links in my signature.




Plus one for soundpeats. Just recently received the q12 which are very good for their price and have aptX.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I really like the Rock Zircon, the mids aren't as good as the Memt X5, but it's more of a well rounder, cause the X5 has a flatter signature.


----------



## aaDee

laughmoredaily said:


> I really like the Rock Zircon, the mids aren't as good as the Memt X5, but it's more of a well rounder, cause the X5 has a flatter signature.


 

 FLATTER SIGNATURE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 which tips are you using?


----------



## DBaldock9

dbaldock9 said:


> The one I have is the "original", with the brown cable.  They've apparently got a couple of other cables, and slightly different looking earphones, that they're selling as the B3, as well.


 
  
 Quote:


vidal said:


> Yeah that's the ones I've ordered, seem to be the best value.
> 
> In other news Remax RM565i and KZ GR have just turned up.


 
  
 I can't explain exactly what it is about the B3, but it could be partly the fact that they were the first earphones I received when I ordered my first few last Fall, to connect to my Micro iDSD, and partly the fact that they don't have as much of a "V-shaped" sound as the other sub-$50 earphones that I've purchased.  One thing that I do like, is they have a warm-ish and _organic_ sound (especially with acoustic Folk, Jazz, & Celtic music), that just seems to be cohesive.


----------



## TwinACStacks

You should hear the Pinnacle P1. Damn near perfect balance and EQ. I've had them about a month now and they continue to impress, even against more expensive multi drivered IEMs.

JMHO

 TWIN


----------



## Slater

holota said:


> maybe I will get in ear bt headphones in the end if there are some really good  you know some?


 
  
 I just ordered some KZ bluetooth in-ears (aptX). Haven't received them yet, but if they're anything like KZ's other products they should sound great.
  
 I also like that they use supercapacitors instead of li-ion batteries, making them more compact, more reliable, charge in a fraction of the time of batteries, and supercaps have 10xs the charge cycles of rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

slaterlovesspam said:


> I just ordered some KZ bluetooth in-ears (aptX). Haven't received them yet, but if they're anything like KZ's other products they should sound great.
> 
> I also like that they use supercapacitors instead of li-ion batteries, making them more compact, more reliable, charge in a fraction of the time of batteries, and supercaps have 10xs the charge cycles of rechargeable batteries.


 
 Hey could you link to those BT in ears please?


----------



## Slater

shaya kutnowski said:


> Hey could you link to those BT in ears please?


 
  
 This is where I literally just ordered them from yesterday, but now it's not saying out of stock: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Latest-KZ-Bluetooth-Earphone-KZ-HDSE-Bluetooth-4-1-Headset-Hifi-Wireless-Headphone-APTX-Lossless-Music/32753479112.html
  
 I searched and was able to find them on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/HDSEBluetooth-Earphone-Bluetooth-Wireless-Headphone/dp/B01KSRCE1M
  
 The sad thing is when they were selling on Gearbest, they were like $12 shipped (vs $30 on that Amazon link). I wish I ordered them from Gearbest when they were 1st available :0(
  
 You might be able to find them on one of the other many Chinese eshopping websites (banggood, dx, fasttech, tmart, geekbuying, dealextreme, taobao, etc).
  
 Just search for 'KZ HDSE bluetooth'
  
 BTW, if you want to read the product description as well as customer reviews, check these 2 links (even though not for sale at either link, the reviews look very promising):
  
http://www.gearbest.com/sports-fitness-headphones/pp_469338.html
http://www.banggood.com/KZ-HDSE-Bluetooth-Headphone-Sports-Earphone-p-1082324.html
  
  
 Another option to consider might be something like this:
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017-newest-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Cable-HIFI-Earphone-MMCX-Cable-Support-Apt-X-Aptx-bt/32792604370.html
  

  
 If you already own an IEM you like the sound of that has removable MMCX cable, you just swap the wired cable with this bluetooth one. And if not, there's lots of really good sounding yet value-priced ChiFi models that have MMCX. This would give you the best of both worlds.


----------



## Shaya Kutnowski

slaterlovesspam said:


> This is where I literally just ordered them from yesterday, but now it's not saying out of stock: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Latest-KZ-Bluetooth-Earphone-KZ-HDSE-Bluetooth-4-1-Headset-Hifi-Wireless-Headphone-APTX-Lossless-Music/32753479112.html
> 
> I searched and was able to find them on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/HDSEBluetooth-Earphone-Bluetooth-Wireless-Headphone/dp/B01KSRCE1M
> 
> ...


 
 You're very knowledgeable!


----------



## SpiderNhan

I just stumbled across these and find no information on them even on 1More's own website. I think I'm gonna bite and do some testing for you guys before I pass them off to my brother. He digs that Powerbeats look.
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/bluetooth-headphones/pp_335825.html?wid=21


----------



## Slater

spidernhan said:


> I just stumbled across these and find no information on them even on 1More's own website. I think I'm gonna bite and do some testing for you guys before I pass them off to my brother. He digs that Powerbeats look.
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/bluetooth-headphones/pp_335825.html?wid=21


 
  
 Wow, look nice. Those earhooks look kinda thick.
  
 The Xiaomi ones look nice too (obviously made by 1More too because the ear hook design is identical). The Xiaomis cost half of the 1Mores.
  
 The only reason I've never tried the Xiaomis is because all of the navigation announcements are in Chinese (power state, battery level, pairing mode, etc). I'd be curious if the voice announcements of the 1Mores are in English or Chinese.
  
 Keep us posted once they arrive!


----------



## SpiderNhan

slaterlovesspam said:


> Wow, look nice. Those earhooks look kinda thick.
> 
> The Xiaomi ones look nice too (probably made by 1More too), but the only reason I've never tried them is because all of the navigation announcements are in Chinese (power state, battery level, pairing mode, etc). I'd be curious if the voice announcements of the 1Mores are in English or Chinese.
> 
> Keep us posted once they arrive!


 
 Just ordered them with priority shipping. I've really gone bonkers because of this thread. I am currently awaiting:
  
 1More Bluetooth v4.1
 KZ ATR x2
 KZ ED7 mini
 KZ ED9
 KZ HDS1
 Magaosi K3 Pro
 MEMT X5
  
 And all of those combined fall a few bucks shy of $200. Can't believe I paid more than that for a single V-MODA XS! This and the KZ thread are deadly places.


----------



## Slater

spidernhan said:


> Just ordered them with priority shipping. I've really gone bonkers because of this thread. I am currently awaiting:
> 
> 1More Bluetooth v4.1
> KZ ATR x2
> ...


 
  
 Nice list you got there! Lots of sonic goodness
  
 I love my K3 Pro, although I'm still bitter I paid $135 only to see the price fall to $85 a week later. But they are definitely worth what I paid; I just can't resist a good deal.


----------



## 1clearhead

laughmoredaily said:


> I really like the Rock Zircon, the mids aren't as good as the Memt X5, but it's more of a well rounder, cause the X5 has a flatter signature.


 

 +1 ...Yup! "double-flange" silicone ear tips does the trick, which was initially the sellers intention as a more balanced signature coming out of the MEMT X5. Since the ones in the package comes a little smaller than the average medium size, just purchase one-size-up, "large double-flange" and experience the true value of the X5.


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> +1 ...Yup! "double-flange" silicone ear tips does the trick, which was initially the sellers intention as a more balanced signature coming out of the MEMT X5. Since the ones in the package comes a little smaller than the average medium size, just purchase one-size-up, "large double-flange" and experience the true value of the X5.


 
  
 Mind posting a link where you got the double tips from?
  
 How well do they stay on the metal flange of the X5? I'm using some Sony Hybrid tips on my X5 right now, but they don't stay on that well (especially when taking the X5 out of my ears). I also tried some KZ tips and they did the same thing.
  
 BTW, that's a mighty long pinky fingernail you got there LOL


----------



## Lurk650

Listening to a BNIB paid of the X5, borrowed from TwinACStacks. I completely agree with B9Scrambler's review esp that the bass punch gets in the way of vocals. I love me some bass but I haven't even been listening 15 min and already the thumping is getting old.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

slaterlovesspam said:


> Mind posting a link where you got the double tips from?


 
 RE: MEMT X5 
  
 Here! Here! I want to know too. I did buy a pair off Penon Audio in red, but they are still coming, so I'm not sure if they are the same size as 1clearhead's.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

aadee said:


> FLATTER SIGNATURE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 RE: Zircon vs MEMT X5.
  
 The tips it came within the package, I never swapped anything out yet. Maybe the X5 needs more burn in?


----------



## crabdog

laughmoredaily said:


> RE: Zircon vs MEMT X5.
> 
> The tips it came within the package, I never swapped anything out yet. Maybe the X5 needs more burn in?


 
 Zircon to my memory had a LOT more bass than the X5.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

ThQuote: 





crabdog said:


> Zircon to my memory had a LOT more bass than the X5.


 
 He's right, the Zircon does have more thump than the X5. Does the X5 even have any? Lol. But the mids are better and high end in the X5. The Zircon you can tell is a bit above or maybe just average...


----------



## 1clearhead

laughmoredaily said:


> He's right, the Zircon does have more thump than the X5. Does the X5 even have any? Lol. But the mids are better and high end in the X5. The Zircon you can tell is a bit above or maybe just average...


 

 That's because the original default tips are giving that balanced sound signature, as intended by the seller. If you switch to single-flange slicone ear tips, of course, they will definitely have a more forward bass response, while the double-flange naturally tames the bass more letting the vocals and details and micro-details shine through. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But, it's important to have a good seal. So, for others to get the sound you and I are listening to, they might have to jump "one-size-larger".
  
 ....for those that haven't tried it? Just do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Here is the link where I got mine from.....
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.t0i9P3&id=544668003599&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
 These will do the job as well.....
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141003.4.Ey5fvQ&scm=1007.10011.70203.100200300000001&id=22133960573&pvid=b0ad3099-7e92-44f0-b6e2-59877861c065
  
 Hope everyone's 'Clear'.


----------



## 1clearhead

Just a reminder! ...don't just buy any double-flange silicone ear tips from any other website, unless you know already that the inner bore is the size that goes on the nozzle to the MEMT X5.
  
 ....Too loose is no good!


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


>


 
  
 Is item #3 some sort of silicone tip size reference card or storage case?


----------



## TwinACStacks

slaterlovesspam said:


> Is item #3 some sort of silicone tip size reference card or storage case?


 





 KZ "Star" silicon tips work fantastic with these. Throw the stock tiny double Flanges away....
  








 TWIN


----------



## Shinry

Someone else have a problem with the recently discovered 'Yaoyaotiger'? My order states to be delivered in Japan, but I'm located in Germany


----------



## Skullophile

shinry said:


> Someone else have a problem with the recently discovered 'Yaoyaotiger'? My order states to be delivered in Japan, but I'm located in Germany :blink:


I don't think I've ever got a tracking number from Ali that worked.
It's like they just upload some random number and then when you msg them about it 
they will ship the item and upload a real tracking number.


----------



## Pikabusher

Hello Guys!

Im new to the forum, and audiophiling) Recently ordered a pair of JVC HA-FW02 earphones. Now I want to ask an advice for a Chinese silvered ugrade mmcx cable, are they good, maybe somebody had some experience with Aliexpress cables? Please advise)


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

1clearhead said:


> Here is the link where I got mine from.....
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.t0i9P3&id=544668003599&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
> 
> These will do the job as well.....
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141003.4.Ey5fvQ&scm=1007.10011.70203.100200300000001&id=22133960573&pvid=b0ad3099-7e92-44f0-b6e2-59877861c065


 
 It's too bad they're from a Chinese site for those non-readers. Hopefully, someone can do a bulk buy or find an international seller.


----------



## groucho69

laughmoredaily said:


> It's too bad they're from a Chinese site for those non-readers. Hopefully, someone can do a bulk buy or find an international seller.


 
 I have gog-l translate extension installed in my Opera browser and it gives me English almost immediately.


----------



## Shinry

skullophile said:


> I don't think I've ever got a tracking number from Ali that worked.
> It's like they just upload some random number and then when you msg them about it
> they will ship the item and upload a real tracking number.


 
 Almost.
 They replied to my message stating it was indeed the wrong tracking number. Nontheless the new tracking number shows that the headphones arrived to Germany yesterday. Hope they get delivered quickly.


----------



## Lurk650

skullophile said:


> I don't think I've ever got a tracking number from Ali that worked.
> It's like they just upload some random number and then when you msg them about it
> they will ship the item and upload a real tracking number.




I think only once my tracking hasn't worked. I input the number into USPS and it always works fine


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

groucho69 said:


> I have gog-l translate extension installed in my Opera browser and it gives me English almost immediately.


 
 That's pretty awesome. I'm glad that "technology" is finally here. Now we can understand each other better. I want to check out some Japanese sites.


----------



## rmacgowa

Hey guys,
  
 I need some help picking out some cheap IEMS to use with my laptop and phone. Around 1 year ago I purchased some Shure SE215 IEMS from Aliexpress for $40. Not sure if they were fake or B-grades but for the cost they sounded amazing. Unfortunately they were either thrown out by mistake or stolen as I can no longer find them, and I am looking for some replacements
  
 Requirements:
 - IEMs
 - Detachable cable (MMCX cable, or possibly some of the KZ earbuds)
 - Around $60-$80 for 1 pair or I might just buy a few cheaper $20-30 pairs
  
 Looking for the best possibly quality per dollar at this low price range. 
  
 I know you guys have a lot of experience with these IEMs and which ones are good so I am hoping to get some good advice. It is really apreciated.
  
 Here are some that I am considering:
  
  
  
 Handmade ZP IEMs:
  
https://goo.gl/y7XWTa
  
 HIFI SE215s:
  
https://goo.gl/YYo7dD
  
 SEAHF EG009:
  
https://goo.gl/6cEaZe
  
 Zonoki Q6/W6 Pro
  
https://goo.gl/W3BxTs
  
 Tennmak Pro:
  
https://goo.gl/bFvLqE
  
 VJJB N1:
  
https://goo.gl/VfXBNR
  
 I was also looking at the KZ ZSTs and some other KZs with detachable cables. I am not sure what is good and what to avoid.
  
 Also Canada Computers is selling the MEE M6 Pro for $55
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=1098&item_id=099353
  
 Thank you guys so much for your help.


----------



## To.M

PMV A-01 MK2 for about 58usd and you still have 22usd left for e.g. KZ ZST.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/pmv-a-01-mk2


----------



## smy1

How is the ZST?


----------



## chickenmoon

smy1 said:


> How is the ZST?




Terrible...


----------



## TwinACStacks

A lot of people like them. I'm in agreement, just awful....

 TWIN


----------



## rmacgowa

twinacstacks said:


> A lot of people like them. I'm in agreement, just awful....
> 
> TWIN


 
 What would you suggest for a cheap MMCX IEM?
  
 What about these : DELETED
 I'm a sucker for clear IEMs lol


----------



## mochill

http://www.head-fi.org/t/825397/a-review-of-mandarines-foam-tips/30#post_13406729
They have a sell for 25% off


----------



## 1clearhead

slaterlovesspam said:


> Is item #3 some sort of silicone tip size reference card or storage case?


 

 Actually, it's just a storage case that happened to be very beneficial for my MEMT X5 with the double-flange silicone ear tips, which was the perfect "one-size-larger" for a nice and snug fit.


----------



## B9Scrambler

smy1 said:


> How is the ZST?


 
  
  


chickenmoon said:


> Terrible...


 
  
  


twinacstacks said:


> A lot of people like them. I'm in agreement, just awful....
> 
> TWIN


 
  











 The ZST is the best headphone in the world. Clearly. ZST = Ze Super Tops. Muah!
  

  
 They have two drivers. Two is 1/3 a part of the smallest perfect number. What additional proof do you need?
  
 You guys need rock solid fact, like mine, to back your statements.


----------



## Lurk650

rmacgowa said:


> What would you suggest for a cheap MMCX IEM?
> 
> What about these : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Easy-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-In-Ear-Headset-With-MMCX-Interface-Dynamic/32663036552.html
> 
> I'm a sucker for clear IEMs lol




Links to that store are not allowed. The Tennmak Pro is a personal top choice for mmcx and cheap


----------



## TwinACStacks

Scrambler, if I temember right, you were the one who coaxed me into further burn in on the ZST.

They got worse. Almost framing hammer bad.

. TWIN


----------



## rmacgowa

lurk650 said:


> Links to that store are not allowed. The Tennmak Pro is a personal top choice for mmcx and cheap


 
 Sorry, I removed the link. 
  
 Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> Scrambler, if I temember right, you were the one who coaxed me into further burn in on the ZST.
> 
> They got worse. Almost framing hammer bad.
> 
> . TWIN


 

 I'm convinced you (and probably Chickenmoon) got bad issues as the ZST for the price is very sweet sounding and the better the source the better mine sound. After listening to mine on the Opus#1 for 3 hours they sounded like some $100 iem's I own. Both my Carbon's and Colorful's are well worth their price IMO


----------



## Skullophile

I was jamming some KZ whirlwind bass cannons (unsure of the model name) single ended out of my M1s and they
 sounded like $100 iems also. Without a good source they are pretty meh (almost framing hammer-time).
 "Can't Touch This".


----------



## B9Scrambler

twinacstacks said:


> Scrambler, if I temember right, you were the one who coaxed me into further burn in on the ZST.
> 
> They got worse. Almost framing hammer bad.
> 
> . TWIN




Lmao! No sir, wasn't me. Pretty sure I told you to rip out the drivers and use the sexy shells as a donor for something worthy. 

I keep my thoughts on burn in to myself (for the most part) and try neither to recommend nor dissuade anyone from it. 

*PS. Facetious my comment was, in case that was missed.*


----------



## SpiderNhan

This ZST hate must be for defective units. I can understand people not liking their signature, but their technical merits far outweigh the price. I'm tempted to send you my pair for evaluation.


----------



## chickenmoon

spidernhan said:


> This ZST hate must be for defective units. I can understand people not liking their signature, but their technical merits far outweigh the price. I'm tempted to send you my pair for evaluation.




I've read enough from others and also seen some frequency response graphs to be almost 100% sure mine aren't a "bad pair".


----------



## Podster

chickenmoon said:


> I've read enough from others and also seen some frequency response graphs to be almost 100% sure mine aren't a "bad pair".


 

 After reading your profile I'm also sure it's not your iem's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love my Superlux 668B's as much as I love my ZST's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are in a very small minority (The ZST Hate Club) but you are for sure entitled to your own opinion of them


----------



## SpiderNhan

chickenmoon said:


> I've read enough from others and also seen some frequency response graphs to be almost 100% sure mine aren't a "bad pair".



I've never listened to a frequency graph. Can you recommend a DAP that plays them?


----------



## Vidal

podster said:


> After reading your profile I'm also sure it's not your iem's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Everyone's different some people really love Rock Zircons


----------



## chickenmoon

vidal said:


> Everyone's different some people really love Rock Zircons :eek:




Some even love the HTC RC-E295... 

Received my LG "Quadbeat 3" tuned by B&O today btw.


----------



## groucho69

vidal said:


> Everyone's different some people really love Rock Zircons


 
 Everyones's opinion is valid. Just not as valid as mine.


----------



## Slater

skullophile said:


> I was jamming some KZ whirlwind bass cannons (unsure of the model name) single ended out of my M1s and they
> sounded like $100 iems also. Without a good source they are pretty meh (almost framing hammer-time).
> "Can't Touch This".


 
  
 Whirwind/Turbo (wide bore) like this:

  
 Or Starline (narrow bore) like this:

  
 Starlines have always emphasized the bass on anything I've tried them on. I only use the wide bore Turbos when I want to reduce bass/boominess and don't want to mess with memory foams.


----------



## Slater

spidernhan said:


> This ZST hate must be for defective units. I can understand people not liking their signature, but their technical merits far outweigh the price. I'm tempted to send you my pair for evaluation.


 
  
 Yeah, those that don't like them try them out with an amp before making final judgement. Mine definitely improve amped.
  
 I mean, the ZST aren't my favorite KZ by any means, but they aren't THAT bad. You can tone down the shrill highs with a bit of fabric or foam in the flange/tip.
  
 You wanna hear a bad KZ - try the ED4. I'd rather have a buffalo take a diarrhea dump in my ear.


----------



## chickenmoon

slaterlovesspam said:


> Yeah, those that don't like them try them out with an amp before making final judgement. I mean, the ZST aren't my favorite KZ by any means, but they aren't THAT bad. You can also tone down the shrill highs with a bit of fabric or foam in the flange/tip.
> 
> You wanna hear a bad KZ - try the ED4. I'd rather have a buffalo take a diarrhea dump in my ear.




Done that, tried and tried and tried and tried again each time somebody came up raving about them again in case I had missed something but no I hadn't... I am listening to my iems amped 95% of the time.

Having a blast with those B&O tuned LGs ATM.


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> I'm convinced you (and probably Chickenmoon) got bad issues as the ZST for the price is very sweet sounding and the better the source the better mine sound. After listening to mine on the Opus#1 for 3 hours they sounded like some $100 iem's I own. Both my Carbon's and Colorful's are well worth their price IMO:wink_face:





I Know for a fact Pod, that there is something wrong with my pair. You and. I have similar tastes in IEMs and I would probably have to take away your hammer...

 TWIN


----------



## wgrish7

vidal said:


> Vivo XE800 or QKZ DM200


 
 Thanks Vidal for the accurate recommendation. These Vivo's are all all about the mids, and I love them for it.
 A great buy for $15.


----------



## groucho69

twinacstacks said:


> I Know for a fact Pod, that there is something wrong with my pair. You and. I have similar tastes in IEMs and I would probably have to take away your hammer...
> 
> TWIN


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> You wanna hear a bad KZ - try the ED4. I'd rather have a buffalo take a diarrhea dump in my ear.


 
  
 But weirdly @B9Scrambler rates the ED4 and he doesn't strike me as the person to wait around under dodgy stomached buffalos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just goes to show everyone's taste are different. <p.s. I didn't rate them either>
   
 Quote:


wgrish7 said:


> Thanks Vidal for the accurate recommendation. These Vivo's are all all about the mids, and I love them for it.
> A great buy for $15.


 
  
 Woohoo, I got one right! Glad you like them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

slaterlovesspam said:


> Yeah, those that don't like them try them out with an amp before making final judgement. Mine definitely improve amped.
> 
> I mean, the ZST aren't my favorite KZ by any means, but they aren't THAT bad. You can tone down the shrill highs with a bit of fabric or foam in the flange/tip.
> 
> You wanna hear a bad KZ - try the ED4. I'd rather have a buffalo take a diarrhea dump in my ear.


 
  
 Love AVGN 
  


vidal said:


> But weirdly @B9Scrambler rates the ED4 and he doesn't strike me as the person to wait around under dodgy stomached buffalos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Slater and I noticed that our ED4's have some differences, in the usual KZ tradition in seems. All three of mine (well two and a Z1 which is pretty much identical) are older and have twin, open pinhole vents in the back, one above and one below where the plug enters. That might account for some of the difference in opinion. Regardless, I do find the ED4 fun. Hella aggressive and horribly fatiguing, but fun none-the-less.


----------



## Vidal

b9scrambler said:


> Slater and I noticed that our ED4's have some differences, in the usual KZ tradition in seems. All three of mine (well two and a Z1 which is pretty much identical) are older and have twin, open pinhole vents in the back, one above and one below where the plug enters. That might account for some of the difference in opinion. Regardless, I do find the ED4 fun. Hella aggressive and horribly fatiguing, but fun none-the-less.


 
  
 I'll have a look at mine and see which one I ended up with.


----------



## bhazard

spidernhan said:


> This ZST hate must be for defective units. I can understand people not liking their signature, but their technical merits far outweigh the price. I'm tempted to send you my pair for evaluation.


 
 It is. The first run had some issues. I got mine a good month or two after release and they do sound pretty good. I use them to watch Plex/Netflix at night off my PS4 controller.
  
 I could take a measurement at some point. They could use some tweaking, but are far from awful, especially for the price.


----------



## Skullophile

Both of you send me your ZST's and I'll end this ZST war for good. (by keeping both pairs Mwahahahah). just kidding.


----------



## Skullophile

The ZST that sounds worse will get the framing hammer treatment and I'll send back the better sounding one.
 It's like a very low stakes game of Russian Roulette.


----------



## VinceHill24

I'm sorry for your wallet. Someone posted this few posts earlier but i just have to share this for anyone buying from Taobao. The new TFZ Exclusive King @ 699yuan

http://c.b1wt.com/h.fsDofg?cv=Rb55Zt3Hiqu&sm=961318



Price is actually around same as whoever shared the Penon audio link but this you get the TFZ SERIES 1S My Love edition for free for limited time ! Instantly prompted my impulse purchase.



They shipped it out almost instantly after i've paid like about an hour ago. Can't go any wrong coz it's the official TFZ Taobao Store.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

The MEMT X5's definitely sound good, better than the Zircon with better clarity. But I feel that I'm not wrapped around the music like other headphones... like the Koss KSC75's, as a reference. But it sounds pretty close.
  
 I love the fact they have magnets on them as well, it's cool that's becoming more popular.


----------



## themindfreak

1clearhead said:


> Here is the link where I got mine from.....
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.t0i9P3&id=544668003599&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
> 
> These will do the job as well.....
> ...


 
@1clearhead Have you ordered these Joyroom E500? I managed to snag a listen on these when I was overseas in taiwan. Apparently from what I recall it has lots of sub bass, mid bass and lower mids. The treble is just super recessed and soft. In my case of listening preference, I didn't like it at all


----------



## petan970

skullophile said:


> shinry said:
> 
> 
> > Someone else have a problem with the recently discovered 'Yaoyaotiger'? My order states to be delivered in Japan, but I'm located in Germany :blink:
> ...




As for me, I usually had no problems with the tracking number for Ali orders.


----------



## biohazard31

Any ear tips recommendation for the MEMT X5? I just orderd mine, but I'm not sure if I will be comfortable using the double flange tips. Thank you guys!


----------



## crabdog

biohazard31 said:


> Any ear tips recommendation for the MEMT X5? I just orderd mine, but I'm not sure if I will be comfortable using the double flange tips. Thank you guys!


 
 I use large Spinfits, they work a treat.


----------



## DBaldock9

biohazard31 said:


> Any ear tips recommendation for the MEMT X5? I just orderd mine, but I'm not sure if I will be comfortable using the double flange tips. Thank you guys!


 
  
 These are the tips I've found, that fit securely on the X5 nozzles, and provide a comfortable seal for my ears - https://smile.amazon.com/Replacement-Earbuds-Eartips-Earphone-Headsets/dp/B00D4F3WXK


----------



## feizor

vincehill24 said:


> I'm sorry for your wallet. Someone posted this few posts earlier but i just have to share this for anyone buying from Taobao. The new TFZ Exclusive King @ 699yuan
> 
> http://c.b1wt.com/h.fsDofg?cv=Rb55Zt3Hiqu&sm=961318
> 
> ...




How did you order from taobao? Did you use an agent?


----------



## bokiboki

How Uiisii ​​H905 compared with Urbanfun and **** 4in1


----------



## 93EXCivic

Anyone tried these out?
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hifi-T-Music-DIY-Earphone-Version3-High-End-plated-Silver-cable-Wooden-In-Ear-Headset-Vs/1497284_32806891349.html
  
 I have tried their V1 and V2 earbuds. The V2s are my favorite budget buds I have tried so far.


----------



## VinceHill24

feizor said:


> How did you order from taobao? Did you use an agent?


I did not use any agent usually for my Taobao order as Taobao Global nowadays actually ships globally, they have their own official forwarder to do the job. The only catch is, you gonna know Chinese to make the ordering i guess or maybe relying on translation i'm not sure as i'm fortunate enough to know Chinese so ordering from Taobao was never an issue. However 1 thing about ordering from Taobao, after sales service may be problematic if communication is a problem. At least on AE sellers still have some basic english to deal with. Hope it helps.


----------



## feizor

vincehill24 said:


> I did not use any agent usually for my Taobao order as Taobao Global nowadays actually ships globally, they have their own official forwarder to do the job. The only catch is, you gonna know Chinese to make the ordering i guess or maybe relying on translation i'm not sure as i'm fortunate enough to know Chinese so ordering from Taobao was never an issue. However 1 thing about ordering from Taobao, after sales service may be problematic if communication is a problem. At least on AE sellers still have some basic english to deal with. Hope it helps.




I see, I'll look into it. Are there any reviews of the King exclusives?


----------



## VinceHill24

feizor said:


> I see, I'll look into it. Are there any reviews of the King exclusives?



Don't think so. It is a new TFZ product which was just launched a day ago. Don't see any reviews even on Taobao yet so you gonna be a TFZ fans to really push you into buying i guess. Discussions about TFZ IEM seems not so frequent here though lately, not as hyped as other IEM nowadays but they've gained quite a lot of popularity with their series 1 , 3 , and 5 era late last year.


----------



## Skullophile

vincehill24 said:


> I did not use any agent usually for my Taobao order as Taobao Global nowadays actually ships globally, they have their own official forwarder to do the job. The only catch is, you gonna know Chinese to make the ordering i guess or maybe relying on translation i'm not sure as i'm fortunate enough to know Chinese so ordering from Taobao was never an issue. However 1 thing about ordering from Taobao, after sales service may be problematic if communication is a problem. At least on AE sellers still have some basic english to deal with. Hope it helps.


 
 So that's why they shut down mistertao.com.
  
 For stuff off Taobao you can always just email Penon or Shenzhen and they can do you a solid. They have for me in the past.


----------



## groucho69

skullophile said:


> So that's why they shut down mistertao.com.
> 
> For stuff off Taobao you can always just email Penon or Shenzhen and they can do you a solid. They have for me in the past.


 
 I have great luck dealing with Penon.


----------



## Vidal

bokiboki said:


> How Uiisii ​​H905 compared with Urbanfun and **** 4in1


 
  
 There's reviews of all of these on my site - see my profile for the web address


----------



## manukmanohar

Hi All,
 I finally took the plunge and bought Magaosi K3 Pro from Aliexpress. (incredible deal on K3 Pro)  
  
 I also bought a VJJB N1. Is there any dac/amp, which are incredible VFM, that I can look at (Or is it required for any of the IEM's?) . I have very limited experience with dacs/amps. Looking for a portable one preferably (or at least something, that I can use on my S7 Edge, in addition to my laptop). So far, I've tried Fiio E10k and Fiio K1. Didn't find the Fiio E10k worth the 75 USD (it is possible that the earphones and headphones, I'm using didn't need much)
  
 Felt my friend's V-Moda Crossfade M100 got significantly better in terms of soundstage and bass reproduction, with Fiio E10k, but not so with my 1More Triple Driver or Sennheiser HD598 SE.


----------



## Lurk650

manukmanohar said:


> Hi All,
> I finally took the plunge and bought Magaosi K3 Pro from Aliexpress. (incredible deal on K3 Pro, at least for me
> 
> I also bought a VJJB N1. Is there any dac/amp, which are incredible VFM, that I can look at (Or is it required for any of the IEM's?) . I have very limited experience with dacs/amps. Looking for a portable one preferably (or at least something, that I can use on my S7 Edge, in addition to my laptop). So far, I've tried Fiio E10k and Fiio K1. Didn't find the Fiio E10k worth the 75 USD (it is possible that the earphones and headphones, I'm using didn't need much)
> ...




S7 is a decent source, I have one myself but I'd say spend the money on a better source not amp. 

It's kind of expensive, $200, but the Oppo HA2 is a great VFM. You can easily connect an OTG Cable and get usb audio overriding the S7 DAC. It can also be used as a powerbank and as a DAC for your computer


----------



## bokiboki

vidal said:


> There's reviews of all of these on my site - see my profile for the web address



Uu.. bad, I still think that the headphones and other audio equipment must support the greater part of the audio spectrum to enjoy the music, any music. On the website do not understand score for Urbanfun 9.2, and on the diagram 8. It is not clear to me whether it is placed above or below **** 4in1


----------



## manukmanohar

lurk650 said:


> S7 is a decent source, I have one myself but I'd say spend the money on a better source not amp.
> 
> It's kind of expensive, $200, but the Oppo HA2 is a great VFM. You can easily connect an OTG Cable and get usb audio overriding the S7 DAC. It can also be used as a powerbank and as a DAC for your computer


 
  
 Yeah, at this moment, not thinking of such a high price. 50-75 USD at the max, and that too only if there is a significant difference. (was hoping from China, there might a non-mainstream, but really good one which punches much above its weight, like the IEMs  )
  
 I'm thinking, I'll spend $200,  if I upgrade my headphones to HD 650, which definitely require a good amplifiers. But at $200, wouldn't DFR be a better option?


----------



## Vidal

Quote:


bokiboki said:


> Uu.. bad, I still think that the headphones and other audio equipment must support the greater part of the audio spectrum to enjoy the music, any music. On the website do not understand score for Urbanfun 9.2, and on the diagram 8. It is not clear to me whether it is placed above or below **** 4in1



  
 I rated the Urbans higher than the **** - overall rating on graph should show 9 must be a typo.
  
 You'll have to be more specific with - 'I still think that the headphones and other audio equipment must support the greater part of the audio spectrum to enjoy the music, any music.' - I'm guessing you mean you prefer a flat signature?


----------



## SpiderNhan

manukmanohar said:


> Yeah, at this moment, not thinking of such a high price. 50-75 USD at the max, and that too only if there is a significant difference. (was hoping from China, there might a non-mainstream, but really good one which punches much above its weight, like the IEMs  )
> 
> I'm thinking, I'll spend $200,  if I upgrade my headphones to HD 650, which definitely require a good amplifiers. But at $200, wouldn't DFR be a better option?


 

 ​DFR is bit hindered in Android implementation. Only USB Audio Player Pro offers the full playback capability. Using the DFR with apps like Google Play Music, Spotify, YouTube etc. the volume control is limited and may not be sufficient depending on your headphones/IEMs.


----------



## Vidal

bokiboki said:


> Uu.. bad, I still think that the headphones and other audio equipment must support the greater part of the audio spectrum to enjoy the music, any music. On the website do not understand score for Urbanfun 9.2, and on the diagram 8. It is not clear to me whether it is placed above or below **** 4in1


 
  
 Graph updated, I'm guessing you didn't read the review of the Urbanfuns, in it I said "They are superior to the KZ ZST and the **** 4in1 in my opinion."


----------



## bokiboki

vidal said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *bokiboki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...



It applies to headphones and audio equipment for which someone says "ok, can pass for classical music," and in classical music, there are bass as well as in the other, and if lower range do not hear, does not have the full experience. I personally prefer a flatter response,fully renderred,but I think that it is better to have extremes slightly raised, that it does not have in general. I do not like too much bass,miffled medium and cut off treble.


----------



## Vidal

bokiboki said:


> It applies to headphones and audio equipment for which someone says "ok, can pass for classical music," and in classical music, there are bass as well as in the other, and if lower range do not hear, does not have the full experience. I personally prefer a flatter response,fully renderred,but I think that it is better to have extremes slightly raised, that it does not have in general. I do not like too much bass,miffled medium and cut off treble.


 
  
 Ah, I guess this regards the comment on the Hi-905s?
  
 I had been discussing the Hi-905s in this thread and I said I thought they were deeply flawed. Someone else said their lack of bass meant they were suited to classic music. As I'm not a classical music listener I just took them at their word. To be honest I was trying just to find a positive about the UiiSii, wasn't easy.
  
 Flat with a lift of treble sounds like Ty Hi-Z G3s, my favourite.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> Graph updated, I'm guessing you didn't read the review of the Urbanfuns, in it I said "They are superior to the KZ ZST and the **** 4in1 in my opinion."


 
 Really? How are your's for durability?


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> Really? How are your's for durability?


 
  
 Fine, bombproof been on holiday with them last year.


----------



## manukmanohar

spidernhan said:


> ​DFR is bit hindered in Android implementation. Only USB Audio Player Pro offers the full playback capability. Using the DFR with apps like Google Play Music, Spotify, YouTube etc. the volume control is limited and may not be sufficient depending on your headphones/IEMs.


 
  
 Oh. That's really sad. Because, I definitely stream most of my music. Thanks for the heads up! 
  
 Can you explain what full playback capability means? Since, the DFR is not having a volume knob, wouldn't the volume control be done by my phone itself?


----------



## SpiderNhan

manukmanohar said:


> Oh. That's really sad. Because, I definitely stream most of my music. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Can you explain what full playback capability means? Since, the DFR is not having a volume knob, wouldn't the volume control be done by my phone itself?


 

 ​PM'ed you as to not derail the thread.


----------



## s4tch

manukmanohar said:


> Hi All,
> I finally took the plunge and bought Magaosi K3 Pro from Aliexpress. (incredible deal on K3 Pro ...



that's a great deal indeed. which seller was it? is the deal still active?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

s4tch said:


> that's a great deal indeed. which seller was it? is the deal still active?


 
 It was from the banner seller for the 7th anniversary Aliexpress deals, which is no longer active.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i just received two new units from ali, the boarseman kr49 (highly touted by vidal on his provocative asian ear site) and the kinera bam03, a virtually unknown dual BA which i purchased purely on impulse. remarkably, these arrived in the us in ten days, which i attribute wholly to the manliness of our new president's trade policy. in any event, the kr49 is basshead's wet dream which totally cuts the quite nice memt x5, while the kinera is an interesting change from the typical budget hybrid signature. more impressions to follow.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

loomisjohnson said:


> i just received two new units from ali, the boarseman kr49 (highly touted by vidal on his provocative asian ear site), in any event, the kr49 is basshead's wet dream which totally cuts the quite nice memt x5,


 
 I decided to buy the Boarseman KR 25D instead because it was labeled as Audiophile quality vs the Basshead pair you have. I'm in Canada so I don't have mine yet, lol.


----------



## theredhood

loomisjohnson said:


> i just received two new units from ali, the boarseman kr49 (highly touted by vidal on his provocative asian ear site) and the kinera bam03, a virtually unknown dual BA which i purchased purely on impulse. remarkably, these arrived in the us in ten days, which i attribute wholly to the manliness of our new president's trade policy. in any event, the kr49 is basshead's wet dream which totally cuts the quite nice memt x5, while the kinera is an interesting change from the typical budget hybrid signature. more impressions to follow.




Did you get the mic version or no mic of the kr49? Would love to see a comparison to the X5 as I'm looking for a bassy iem.


----------



## Vidal

theredhood said:


> Did you get the mic version or no mic of the kr49? Would love to see a comparison to the X5 as I'm looking for a bassy iem.


 
  
 The cable on the non mic version is microphonic, not a problem if you tend to wear cable over ear as I do. The cable on the mic version appears to be the same as the CX98 so doesn't have the same noise issues. Can't say I'm a fan of the black and gold finish though.


----------



## manukmanohar

s4tch said:


> that's a great deal indeed. which seller was it? is the deal still active?


 
  
 I got it from DD-Audio Store in Aliexpress. I contacted them over chat, and Lillian was very responsive, and helped bring down the price!!. You can do the same, and just say that you are a head-fi member, to get the best price 
  


laughmoredaily said:


> It was from the banner seller for the 7th anniversary Aliexpress deals, which is no longer active.


 
  
 I went through the thread and was able to find reference to the 'banned' seller. This is not from them. Forgive me, if I'm mistaken. I'll edit my post to remove them, if it turns they were also banned.


----------



## SuperMAG

question, is memt x5 vocals sound tin and almost shouty like my 4in1 or are they dense and big like say monk+ or somewhere in between.


----------



## Ahmad313

manukmanohar said:


>


 
 Please can you share the link to that store ,  thanks .


----------



## manukmanohar

ahmad313 said:


> Please can you share the link to that store ,  thanks .


 
 Sure. Here you go:
 https://ddaudio.aliexpress.com/store/2894006?spm=2114.01010208.3.97.BYwVjB
  
 You can use the chat now option and chat with Lilian, who is very friendly. You can mention that you are a head-fier. One important thing, the way she is able to give you lower price is only after you place the order. So, please ensure that when you place the order, choose other payment options, and not your credit card (possible through the website, wasn't able to find this option in the mobile app), so that your credit card is not debited for the payment. Once the order is placed, inform Lilian. She would modify the order amount to the negotiated price, and then you should make the payment.

 Cheers


----------



## TwinACStacks

HD 650 vs HD600?
  
 HINT:
  
*Most* people prefer the HD600. The HD650 is "veiled" Like there is a Blanket between your ear and the Earcup. (best analogy I can come up with)  I have had Both and this is a fairly accurate assessment. I only own the HD600 and AKG 701/702's now. sold the 650's as they were seeing little use.
  
 You will save some $$$. Another viable option is the HD 500 series almost up to 600 series SQ.
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## groucho69

manukmanohar said:


> Sure. Here you go:
> https://ddaudio.aliexpress.com/store/2894006?spm=2114.01010208.3.97.BYwVjB
> 
> You can use the chat now option and chat with Lilian, who is very friendly. You can mention that you are a head-fier. One important thing, the way she is able to give you lower price is only after you place the order. So, please ensure that when you place the order, choose other payment options, and not your credit card (possible through the website, wasn't able to find this option in the mobile app), so that your credit card is not debited for the payment. Once the order is placed, inform Lilian. She would modify the order amount to the negotiated price, and then you should make the payment.
> ...


 
 88.9% positive feedback?


----------



## crabdog

groucho69 said:


> 88.9% positive feedback?


 
 It's only been open since Feb this year. Only takes a couple of idiots (or people who genuinely had a bad experience - less unlikely) to drop a new stores rating.
  
 I wish AE had a better rating system ie: one for the store and one for the product. Some people are unhappy with the item and give a low rating even if the store communicated well and shipped promptly.


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> It's only been open since Feb this year. Only takes a couple of idiots (or people who genuinely had a bad experience - less unlikely) to drop a new stores rating.
> 
> I wish AE had a better rating system ie: one for the store and one for the product. Some people are unhappy with the item and give a low rating even if the store communicated well and shipped promptly.


 
 Agreed!


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> It's only been open since Feb this year. Only takes a couple of idiots (or people who genuinely had a bad experience - less unlikely) to drop a new stores rating.
> 
> I wish AE had a better rating system ie: one for the store and one for the product. Some people are unhappy with the item and give a low rating even if the store communicated well and shipped promptly.


 
  
  
 They're really quite new, but their selection's really not bad at all.  Been meaning to give them a try since I stumbled across them, but at the time they didn't even have a single person saving them as a favorite store, so figured I'd wait and see if they catch on.


----------



## bokiboki

Check this: https://youtu.be/7zpjA9UNKrA


----------



## xanlamin

Hi everybody, I'm selling a few highly rated earphones (TY Hi-Z G3, Boarseman KR25D, Einsear T2, Tin Audio T515) at the FS thread. For Tin Audio T515, it has been given 5-star at AudioBudget.


----------



## VinceHill24

bokiboki said:


> Check this: https://youtu.be/7zpjA9UNKrA


Great insight video. This is just how cheap generic earbuds are made. Imagine the mass production of those sophisticated multi-driver IEM.


----------



## manukmanohar

xanlamin said:


> Hi everybody, I'm selling a few highly rated earphones (TY Hi-Z G3, Boarseman KR25D, Einsear T2, Tin Audio T515) at the FS thread. For Tin Audio T515, it has been given 5-star at AudioBudget.


 
 Good luck with the sale. If I'm not wrong, even Einsear T2 was  also given 5-star.


----------



## Ahmad313

twinacstacks said:


> HD 650 vs HD600?
> 
> HINT:
> 
> ...


 
 So you think HD598 is compatible with HD600,


----------



## bhazard

Take this down.

The mods have mentioned more than once that you cannot mention "head fi discounts" in this forum unless that seller is a head fi sponsor.



trebor1966 said:


> Greetings from Lillian from DD-Audio Store in Aliexpress to all members of headfi - everyone is welcome to get in touch with her to get a special headfi discount.
> Please don't post your discounted price in the forum - otherwise she get troubles with the manufacturers


----------



## Trebor1966

edit my post to everyone is welcome to get in touch with her to get a personal individual discount.


----------



## peter123

ahmad313 said:


> So you think HD598 is compatible with HD600,




FWIW they're not even close imo....


----------



## TwinACStacks

Peter they are roughly half the cost, but they aren't THAT far behind. If you change the earpads it supposedly brings them very close from my understanding. Apparently the 600 pads will fit. As I stated they are another viable option. I still LOVE my 600's.

  TWIN


----------



## twister6

It has been awhile since I posted in this thread, but figured this might fit here.
  
 Even so I moved on to premium IEM cables, sometimes you come across a budget gem that puts a smile on your face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Penon sent me to check out one of their budget $24.90 Silver Plated 4-core cables: with a nice L-shaped gold plated 3.5mm connector, neatly braided soft conductors, transparent silicone y-splitter and chin slider, universal mmcx connector with a transparent housing, and a pre-shaped flexible earhook.  It has a typical SPC performance, adding a sparkle to the sound and improving IEM efficiency due to lower impedance.  Very comfortable fit, no microphonics, no memory effect, and quality mmcx connector which I tested to work with IT03, VEGA, Exelento, and various Westone iems.  Is it going to beat $500 EA cables or $1k-$2k PWA cables?  Of course, not!  But for $24.90 it will make a nice replacement or a spare cable that feels great, looks great, and will improve sound over any stock OFC cable.  And btw, Penon also has these cool compressive aluminum earphone cases - great protection when traveling, tight seal, and soft internal lining (case wasn't included with the cable).


----------



## Slater

twister6 said:


> And btw, Penon also has these cool compressive aluminum earphone cases - great protection when traveling, tight seal, and soft internal lining (case wasn't included with the cable).


 
  
 I like that case a lot! I have a very similar case that I repurposed from a Republic of Tea container & added a felt lining.
  
 That case is much nicer though!


----------



## 1clearhead

themindfreak said:


> @1clearhead Have you ordered these Joyroom E500? I managed to snag a listen on these when I was overseas in taiwan. Apparently from what I recall it has lots of sub bass, mid bass and lower mids. The treble is just super recessed and soft. In my case of listening preference, I didn't like it at all


 

 Yea, I ordered them really cheap here in China just to get a hold of the pack of silicone tips that came with them. ....Really, nothing special about the E500.


----------



## 1clearhead

twister6 said:


> It has been awhile since I posted in this thread, but figured this might fit here.
> 
> Even so I moved on to premium IEM cables, sometimes you come across a budget gem that puts a smile on your face
> 
> ...


 
  
 Like the silver cables!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pastapipo

A while back I promised to compare the Vivo XE800, Urbanfuns, MEMT X5 and the Zero Audio Tenores. Unfortunately I can't find the time anywhere soon for an extended review, so here a short conclusion (all of which are my personal opinion):
  
 XE800: Talked about these earlier in my review: Clear, neutral, detailed, beautifull mids, but not enough punch in the bass department. Need a warm source, so not really suited for direct smartphone use imho. For around $15 an excellent choice, but not for everyone.
  
 Urbanfuns: Very detailed, great soundstage, extremely clear even straight out of a smartphone. Very well balanced, maybe slightly V-shaped. Bass is well controlled, deep and in just the right quantity. The upper highs are a tiny bit coloured in my opinion. Maybe it's the balanced armatures which create a 'metallic' sound in the upper highs, but not something that spoils the party.
 Excellent choice for people who appreciate a clear and detailed sound. Very suitable for smartphone/laptop use.
  
 MEMT X5: Burned the stock tips and send the ashes to Satan. After some tip rolling I found the Vivo XE800 tips offered the best sound quality and comfort. L-shape sound signature; more than neutral bass with an overall flat response. With the Vivo tips, the bass is more tight and controlled compared to the stock tips. Not the clearest IEMs i've heard, but still quite detailed with an nice soundstage.
 Perfect allrounder for the average consumer. Just wished MEMT invested less in packaging and more in accessories.
  
 ZA Tenores: Twice as expensive as the options mentioned above, but they still have a special place in my heart. With the JVC spiral dots they offer the perfectly sound signature for my personal preference; balanced with a touch of subbass. Only gripe I have with them is that the highs are too smooth. The bass is deep, controlled and offers the perfect mix of subbass and midbass. The mids are very natural and have a 'wooden' sound over them, resembling the likes of a premium bookshelf speaker. The highs are perfectly balanced in the mix, but like mentioned earlier, a bit too smooth. They greatly benefit from a DAC (a dragonfly black in my case), so smartphone users might not get the full experience. Still a great product, but I wouldn't directly recommend them to people on a budget since they need some investment to reach their true potential.


----------



## TwinACStacks

twister6 said:


> It has been awhile since I posted in this thread, but figured this might fit here.
> 
> Even so I moved on to premium IEM cables, sometimes you come across a budget gem that puts a smile on your face
> 
> ...


 





 I don't know if I missed it Twister but did you happen to measure the Resistance?
  








 TWIN


----------



## twister6

twinacstacks said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > It has been awhile since I posted in this thread, but figured this might fit here.
> ...


 
  
 The higher purity materials have lower resistivity and higher conductivity (physical property of metals), and as a result when you compare the same IEM from the same source and the same volume level with different wires, like cheap oxygen free copper (OFC) vs silver-plated copper (SFC), the sound will be louder, thus making IEM more efficient.  Could be a subtle or a more noticeable change, depending in the wire material and your hearing sensitivity.  Btw, it's easier to measure impedance of 2pin connectors vs mmcx, since the "hot" wire of mmcx is buried inside of the connector and multi-meter probe can damage it when you press on it.  So, I don't recommend it, speaking from a personal experience


----------



## TwinACStacks

I just measure the ground side. Theoretically it should have roughly the same resistance as the hot.

 TWIN


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

pastapipo said:


> A while back I promised to compare the Vivo XE800, Urbanfuns, MEMT X5 and the Zero Audio Tenores. Unfortunately I can't find the time anywhere soon for an extended review, so here a short conclusion (all of which are my personal opinion):


 
 I wonder if you listed them in way of which are your favourites?


----------



## Pastapipo

laughmoredaily said:


> I wonder if you listed them in way of which are your favourites?


 
  
 I find it hard to list them in order because of their different uses.
  
 Straight out of my Galaxy S7, the Urbanfuns win. So they are in my ears when commuting or when I can't carry a DAC.
 During long studying sessions, I'm combining the Vivo's or Tenores with the Dragonfly black. I like the precision of the Vivo's, but the Tenores are the least fatiguing, so I alternate between them .
 The MEMT X5 are lying on my desk for quick and dirty listening sessions, during cooking or cleaning for example. They are the least clear and detailed of the pack, but the L-shaped sound signature and capable soundstage is fun and enjoyable. Excellent for pop/electronic music.


----------



## nolife1123

pastapipo said:


> A while back I promised to compare the Vivo XE800, Urbanfuns, MEMT X5 and the Zero Audio Tenores. Unfortunately I can't find the time anywhere soon for an extended review, so here a short conclusion (all of which are my personal opinion):
> 
> XE800: Talked about these earlier in my review: Clear, neutral, detailed, beautifull mids, but not enough punch in the bass department. Need a warm source, so not really suited for direct smartphone use imho. For around $15 an excellent choice, but not for everyone.
> 
> ...


 
 I got my Vivo XE800's the other day, burned them in for 60 hours with pink noise and I can't really say for sure, but I believe I got a bad pair, the sound you describe just isn't there for me.
 I found them very hard on the ears, unbalanced, unnatural sound with ear piercing hissy S's in any song.
  
 I've rolled tips, from the included tips, KZ Whirlwinds, double flanges, Spinfits, random tips I got with various earphones, I ended up using a random pair of smooth silicone bullet-shaped tips, which still don't fix the sound up enough. Those reduced the S hissing, but the detail just isn't there, the bass is splashy, and mostly absent, there's barely any subbass, vocals are likely the only thing that sound almost good on my pair, but they're very forward.
  
 I've tried rock, acoustic music, metal, metalcore, power metal, dnb, house and nothing sounds right on them, lots of sound qualities are missing or too thin (even with good fit).
  
 There's also the odd sound scaling, on my Tennmak pro, I'd run over at 8/30 sound levels on my Ruizu X08 and that was enough for a comfortable listening level without missing on any sound qualities, with the XE800 I've gotta turn it up over 15, hell, even 17-18 to get to decent volume, which is where hissing becomes unbearable, and vocals are extremely forward, to the point where it's annoying even, bass and subbass still miss any quality, and even instrumentals lack in extension (with the exception of pianos, which have at least some extension), they drop off almost instantly. Hell, they even need way more power than my ATH-M30x's .
  
 Only things I can say sound good are Above & Beyond Acoustic, Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody (Hissy S's still present).
  
 On the other side, Mechina sounds extremely harsh to the ears, the Hissy vocals are unbearable, even though they're very much in the back in this song as it is.
 I've tried it with my PC setup (EDIT: had a relisten through the PC, there's way less hissing through it, and it sounds fuller), my phone (Sammy Note 4), Marantz full sized amp thru a 6.3mm adapter and Ruizu X08 and they still sound mostly wrong, so I doubt it's my source's fault.
  
@Pastapipo @bhazard Do you hear the same type of S hissing on that Mechina song (especially when you turn it up), in other songs in general?


----------



## CoiL

pastapipo said:


> Urbanfuns: Very detailed, great soundstage, extremely clear even straight out of a smartphone. Very well balanced, maybe slightly V-shaped. Bass is well controlled, deep and in just the right quantity. The upper highs are a tiny bit coloured in my opinion. Maybe it's the balanced armatures which create a 'metallic' sound in the upper highs, but not something that spoils the party.
> Excellent choice for people who appreciate a clear and detailed sound. Very suitable for smartphone/laptop use.


 
 Do You happen to have KZ ZST or/and **** 4in1? Can You please compare them and where from did You buy Urbanfun`s (there seems to be different color and same looking but not same SQ)?


----------



## Pastapipo

nolife1123 said:


> @Pastapipo @bhazard Do you hear the same type of S hissing on that Mechina song (especially when you turn it up), in other songs in general?


 
  
 That's very unfortunate. I cannot hear anything you're describing. I've got 2 pairs and both sound the same and are very easy to drive. Where did you buy your pair? How did you pay? Did it come with a retail package? (the fake ones did). Only when I put the volume near max in the Mechina song, I can hear some hissing, but that volume level is not tolerable for more than 2 seconds. 
  
  


coil said:


> Do You happen to have KZ ZST or/and **** 4in1? Can You please compare them and where from did You buy Urbanfun`s (there seems to be different color and same looking but not same SQ)?


 
  
 Unfortunately I do not own the ZST or the 4in1. I bought them from the place we cannot talk about. What's the difference between the colours?


----------



## Lurk650

Took about 3 weeks to get. Gets delivered on Easter Sunday of all days. Been listening for the past 45 min. They are superb so far.


----------



## twister6

twinacstacks said:


> I just measure the ground side. Theoretically it should have roughly the same resistance as the hot.
> 
> TWIN


 
  
 When you have TRRS balanced cable with a separate point-to-point connection - maybe.  But with TRS single ended connection where L/R ground is tied together and we are talking about accuracy of impedance measurements with less than an ohm value, I wouldn't trust those measurements from the ground side..


----------



## nolife1123

pastapipo said:


> That's very unfortunate. I cannot hear anything you're describing. I've got 2 pairs and both sound the same and are very easy to drive. Where did you buy your pair? How did you pay? Did it come with a retail package? (the fake ones did). Only when I put the volume near max in the Mechina song, I can hear some hissing, but that volume level is not tolerable for more than 2 seconds.


 
 Rillpac store, it came in their own Rillpac box, non-genuine, paid like I usually do with my Visa.
  
 The hissing appears far, far from max volume on mine, takes more volume on my PC for it to appear (and they actually sound way better through it), but it's present even at sub optimal listening levels on my Ruizu, on the Ruizu the sound is pretty much unbearable, the Tennmak Pro takes the crown between the two for me, at least when it comes to use with the Ruizu, shame it's contacts are becoming extremely flimsy with the retail cable .
  
 They might just be source hungry unlike what I wrote in my previous post.


----------



## dnullify

lurk650 said:


> Took about 3 weeks to get. Gets delivered on Easter Sunday of all days. Been listening for the past 45 min. They are superb so far.


 

 I picked up two of those at e-earphone when i was visiting tokyo. Damn good sound for the price, and i love the cable. They sort of sett off my tinnitus though.


----------



## Lurk650

dnullify said:


> I picked up two of those at e-earphone when i was visiting tokyo. Damn good sound for the price, and i love the cable. They sort of sett off my tinnitus though.




Haven't had any issues with mine yet. I can see though how it can happen with these. Will keep my volume in check. I'm having trouble taking them out of my ears now lol


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

lurk650 said:


> Took about 3 weeks to get. Gets delivered on Easter Sunday of all days. Been listening for the past 45 min. They are superb so far.


 
  
 a link to a shopping site would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 Thanks,
 .


----------



## Lurk650

oopswrongplanet said:


> a link to a shopping site would be nice  .
> Thanks,
> .




Was about $45 shipped. Comes with Spinfits but I've always had issues with SF tips not wanting to seal well. I have the Large KZ Star tips on now. Balanced sound with a bit of a mid emphasis. 

Also despite the pic these are actually non memory wire, I'm wearing mine straight down. Only downsides I'll give so far are driver flex and no earwax grill. Also just switched from Large Stars to Med Spiral Dots which are a bit more comfy. I unfortunately lost one of my medium Stars when doing a load of laundry. Need to order more. 

http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/NEOACS-63681


----------



## Ducsidu

Hi!
I am back with another question about the MEMT X5s. I've been reading the thread, but it didn't really help me lol. So which eartips should I order along with the X5 if bass is important?


----------



## Lurk650

ducsidu said:


> Hi!
> I am back with another question about the MEMT X5s. I've been reading the thread, but it didn't really help me lol. So which eartips should I order along with the X5 if bass is important?




Anything that provides a good seal. For me the bass is a bit too much emphasized


----------



## Ducsidu

lurk650 said:


> Anything that provides a good seal. For me the bass is a bit too much emphasized


But can you (or anyone) recommend a specific model? I saw that its nozzle has a weird size, so it's harder to find tips for it. 
Bass would be important to me with this one, I have a different pair of earphones, but it is lacking bass.


----------



## Slater

ducsidu said:


> But can you (or anyone) recommend a specific model? I saw that its nozzle has a weird size, so it's harder to find tips for it.
> Bass would be important to me with this one, I have a different pair of earphones, but it is lacking bass.


 
  
 It's not that it has a weird nozzle SIZE, but a weird nozzle SHAPE that makes many tips loose and/or fall off easily. The nozzle is really short and stubby; and the barb at the end of the nozzle isn't very aggressive. So the nozzle really can't 'bite' onto a silicone tip.


----------



## Lurk650

ducsidu said:


> But can you (or anyone) recommend a specific model? I saw that its nozzle has a weird size, so it's harder to find tips for it.
> Bass would be important to me with this one, I have a different pair of earphones, but it is lacking bass.




I haven't had any issues trying different tips, SpinFit, Auvio, generic Biflange, Spiral Dot, Kombi, KZ Star. The KZ actually came off in my ear when taking out due to the seal


----------



## leobigfield

lurk650 said:


> Took about 3 weeks to get. Gets delivered on Easter Sunday of all days. Been listening for the past 45 min. They are superb so far.




Been eyeing these for a long time but never had the courage to buy them without impressions... Please share more with us


----------



## Ducsidu

slaterlovesspam said:


> It's not that it has a weird nozzle SIZE, but a weird nozzle SHAPE that makes many tips loose and/or fall off easily. The nozzle is really short and stubby; and the barb at the end of the nozzle isn't very aggressive. So the nozzle really can't 'bite' onto a silicone tip.



Ah, okay. Sorry about that. I hope that it won't really cause problems.




lurk650 said:


> I haven't had any issues trying different tips, SpinFit, Auvio, generic Biflange, Spiral Dot, Kombi, KZ Star. The KZ actually came off in my ear when taking out due to the seal




Thanks, then I'll see what's available and buy that.


----------



## justlistening15

HeadFi please help mo to choose between kz zs3 and vjjb k4? My previous iem is pl11 between the two what is the best with considering slithly upgrade because im on budget thanks to all...


----------



## Vidal

justlistening15 said:


> HeadFi please help mo to choose between kz zs3 and vjjb k4? My previous iem is pl11 between the two what is the best with considering slithly upgrade because im on budget thanks to all...


 
  
 Just recently reviewed the VJJB K4, it's a lovely looking earphone but sonically it's massively outclassed by newer models. I take it you're looking for a bassier earphone then?
  
 I like the ZS3 but there are other options at the bassier end - Boarseman KR49i, Memt X5 amongst others


----------



## krnmt

​I tried INAIRS AIR2 but those are slightly too large. I guess that the AIR1 should fit.
 ​
 ​AIR1 diameter: 4.6 - 5.4
 ​AIR2 diameter: 5.5 - 6.5
 ​
 ​I hope that helps.


----------



## Ducsidu

krnmt said:


> ​I tried INAIRS AIR2 but those are slightly too large. I guess that the AIR1 should fit.
> ​
> ​AIR1 diameter: 4.6 - 5.4
> ​AIR2 diameter: 5.5 - 6.5
> ...




Thanks, that helps. It's unfortunate that there's no official information on this...


----------



## loomisjohnson

theredhood said:


> Did you get the mic version or no mic of the kr49? Would love to see a comparison to the X5 as I'm looking for a bassy iem.


 

 i have the mic kr49. the x5 and kr49 actually play in the same league--energetic, bassy small-form dynamics with good, though not class-leading clarity. i prefer the kr49, which has a wider stage better controlled bass with less bleedover and a warmer, more "tubey" character. the mids on the x5 are richer and more prominent. i 'd also look at the tennmak dulcimer and senzer h1 in the same bass-heavy class.


----------



## Shadowsora

Hi, I know I shouldn't be asking here but does anyone have a recommendation around 20-25$, ordered ZST coming and I want something else with similar sound signature to ATR/ATE(forward mids, easy to listen for long periods) but a bit more analytical, always with no harsh treble as I am sensitive to harsh treble.
 I was reading about urbanfuns but I am pretty sure they have identical sound signature with ZST and I don't find them appealing for some reason, maybe it's the stupid brandname.
 Is Kinera BD005 any good?


----------



## Vidal

shadowsora said:


> Hi, I know I shouldn't be asking here but does anyone have a recommendation around 20-25$, ordered ZST coming and I want something else with similar sound signature to ATR/ATE(forward mids, easy to listen for long periods) but a bit more analytical, always with no harsh treble as I am sensitive to harsh treble.
> I was reading about urbanfuns but I am pretty sure they have identical sound signature with ZST and I don't find them appealing for some reason, maybe it's the stupid brandname.
> Is Kinera BD005 any good?


 
  
 Yes, but not as good as the Urbanfuns IMO


----------



## chickenmoon

shadowsora said:


> I was reading about urbanfuns but I am pretty sure they have identical sound signature with ZST.




Wrong, apart from being both hybrids and chinese, they don't have much if anything in common.


----------



## Cloudtastrophe

Does anyone else here get a slightly absurd feeling when plugging these 10-20 dollar iems into an expensive DAP or DAC? I always feel a bit degenerate plugging ATEs and ZSTs into my Mojo..
  
 Just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## Podster

No more absurd than plugging $200 iem's into a $25 DAP


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

cloudtastrophe said:


> Does anyone else here get a slightly absurd feeling when plugging these 10-20 dollar iems into an expensive DAP or DAC? I always feel a bit degenerate plugging ATEs and ZSTs into my Mojo..
> 
> Just wanted to put that out there.


 
 I really have to wonder how good that Mojo is. My C3 without amp and the Koss KSC75's headphones sounds perfect and for $100.00 CAN, no one can go wrong.


----------



## dnullify

My urbanfuns showed up, after 12 days! Not too shabby for free shipping!
  
 I haven't tried too many of the IEMs in this thread, but boy are these definitely impressive! They don't sound like $18 IEMs, they're not too far off from some of my pricier more recent acquisitions. with zero burn in, they sound pretty great. there's a tiny bit of crunchyness to the mid-range but again, zero burn in.
  
 I don't know if there's a consensus in this thread as to which of these are "must own at some point under $20" but i can see these being it.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Just got some new toys in the mail today.


----------



## To.M

I love the smell of new earphones in the morning.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Was the MEMT X5 the one that's supposed to smell like cherry blossoms? All I'm getting from it is new sneaker.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

spidernhan said:


> Was the MEMT X5 the one that's supposed to smell like cherry blossoms? All I'm getting from it is new sneaker.


 
 Yeah, it does smell like a new pair of sneakers. Cool. It's the UiiSii HM7 that smells like flowers.


----------



## Slater

spidernhan said:


> Was the MEMT X5 the one that's supposed to smell like cherry blossoms? All I'm getting from it is new sneaker.




Hmmm, cherry blossoms? My X5 smelled like broken dreams and rainbow unicorns!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

spidernhan said:


> Just got some new toys in the mail today.


 
 With the Magosi, wouldn't that make the ZS3 and X5, a waste of money?


----------



## SpiderNhan

laughmoredaily said:


> With the Magosi, wouldn't that make the ZS3 and X5, a waste of money?



 

X5 is for the girlfriend. She likes small IEMs and despises over-ear fitment while the ZS3 is a replacement for a pair I ordered last month that arrived with a severe channel imbalance. They just happened to arrive at the same time as the K3 and X5 I picked up during the 7th Anniversary sale.


----------



## Slater

laughmoredaily said:


> With the Magosi, wouldn't that make the ZS3 and X5, a waste of money?




I wouldn't say they're a waste, but it sure makes you appreciate the K3 more!

I use my 'good' in-ears for home use only, & my workhorse beaters for walking around town, working out, working in the yard, gift giving, etc. So those other 2 he has there are awesome for that.


----------



## trumpethead

dnullify said:


> My urbanfuns showed up, after 12 days! Not too shabby for free shipping!
> 
> I haven't tried too many of the IEMs in this thread, but boy are these definitely impressive! They don't sound like $18 IEMs, they're not too far off from some of my pricier more recent acquisitions. with zero burn in, they sound pretty great. there's a tiny bit of crunchyness to the mid-range but again, zero burn in.
> 
> I don't know if there's a consensus in this thread as to which of these are "must own at some point under $20" but i can see these being it.




Whom did you purchase from please.


----------



## dnullify

NiceHKC


----------



## nplateau

Did you by chance order from NiceHCK?  I'm still waiting on my K3 Pros from them, however there has been no update to my tracking since April 1st which states something to the extent of "processed through facility."  Were you able to get to get more up to date tracking updates?  I was the third person to order the K3 Pros during the 7th anniversary sale, so I got the $80 deal, and am keeping my fingers crossed they arrive.  I used the free ePacket delivery option?  Was that what you used or did you pay for something more expedited? 
  
 Quote:


spidernhan said:


> Just got some new toys in the mail today.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

slaterlovesspam said:


> I wouldn't say they're a waste, but it sure makes you appreciate the K3 more!
> 
> I use my 'good' in-ears for home use only,


 
 Is everyone worried about getting robbed? Lol. That's like keeping your expensive cell phone at home.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Mine were also from NiceHCK.

-Ordered on March 28
-Shipped April 8
-Arrived in New York April 13
-Delivered April 17

The package was taped up with substantial bubble wrap and looked like a brick of cocaine. Besides the K3 and MEMT X5 there was also 18 ear tips included. Everything is in perfect condition.


----------



## nplateau

Wow, you got it really quickly!  Was it Epacket?  My time for making a dispute is coming up soon, maybe I should try contacting them to see what the situation is.  

 Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> Mine were also from NiceHCK.
> 
> -Ordered on March 28
> -Shipped April 8
> ...


----------



## SpiderNhan

My K3 doesn't even have 20 minutes on them yet, but they've made my Triple Drivers obsolete. Yes the Triples have a slight V-shaped signature, but back to back against the K3 and it's almost like the mids on the Triple are too timid to come out and play. The Triple's treble tumbles too. It's subdued like it spent the previous night drinking and is just trying its best to make it through a workday.

Sub-bass on the K3 is more present and more impactful with decent rumble. The mids are more present so the sound is lusher, more detailed and yet the soundstage stills manages to be more spacious. One gripe, which I hope hope hope burn-in alleviates, is the occasionally harsh treble. Listening to the bridge in Taylor Swift's "I Knew You Were Trouble" is fun the first couple of times it drops, but by the end of the song I'm exhausted.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Yes, it was ePacket. Definitely message them and if you don't receive an update file a dispute.


----------



## Carlsan

Question for those of you who have the Urbanfun, did you buy the hybrid version of the Beryllium version?


----------



## Slater

carlsan said:


> Question for those of you who have the Urbanfun, did you buy the hybrid version of the Beryllium version?


 
  
 The version that everyone is jocking is the Hybrid (DD+BA) version (called the Urbanfun HiFi).


----------



## Slater

laughmoredaily said:


> Is everyone worried about getting robbed? Lol. That's like keeping your expensive cell phone at home.


 
  
 Hey man, it does happen: http://nypost.com/2016/11/03/former-miss-usa-arrested-for-stealing-headphones/
  
 The article doesn't specify what kind of earbuds she nicked - maybe K3 Pros LOL
  
 Seriously though, the reason is simply that I have a mountain of in-ears (mostly low budget under $20 ones), so I have to find uses. They can't all just sit in a drawer looking good, right? I rotate the main pair I listen to every few weeks, so eventually they all get a chance to shine.
  
 I do the same thing with my watches. What's the use of having a drawer full of watches if I only wear my nicest one all the time?


----------



## Passenger11

slaterlovesspam said:


> Hey man, it does happen: http://nypost.com/2016/11/03/former-miss-usa-arrested-for-stealing-headphones/
> 
> The article doesn't specify what kind of earbuds she nicked - maybe K3 Pros LOL
> 
> ...


 
 This is something I've been trying to do, but man, sometimes it takes some discipline!
 You're right though, they shouldn't all just sit in a drawer, and if you don't plan on selling them you might as well tune in...


----------



## NNewman

My SenDIY have arrived. Very quickly. Perfectly packed. Looks great, especially for 108 usd.


----------



## Shawn71

nnewman said:


> My SenDIY have arrived. Very quickly. Perfectly packed. Looks great, especially for 108 usd.




Nice.....never seen a box of that size to ship the iem cardboard box but really nicely packed for safe transit.


----------



## kova4a

My k3 pro from the Nice $80 deal has also arrived. I don\t have time to pick it from the post office today, but I'll tryto make some time tomorrow. I also ordered on 28th and it was shipped with the Singpost option.


----------



## 1clearhead

nnewman said:


> My SenDIY have arrived. Very quickly. Perfectly packed. Looks great, especially for 108 usd.


 
 Good to hear!....I'm sure you'll enjoy them! Cheers!


----------



## Slater

shawn71 said:


> Nice.....never seen a box of that size to ship the iem cardboard box but really nicely packed for safe transit.


 
  
 Especially when the IEM is also inside of a bomb-proof Pelican style case too! a layer of bubble wrap and a poly bag would have done the job.
  
 I love me some over-engineering packaging though, especially when you have an Ace Ventura wannabe delivery person.
  

  
 On a related note, I had a friend that worked summers as a package sorter at UPS. He said whenever him or his coworkers saw a package that said "FRAGILE", they would go out of their way to throw it into and out of the truck, drop it, kick it, etc.
  
 So next time your priceless [color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]Fabergé egg arrives looking like this, that's very likely what happened:[/color]


----------



## Saoshyant

TFZ King wasted no time hopping onto Massdrop for $70 vs $100 from Penon


----------



## groucho69

spidernhan said:


> Mine were also from NiceHCK.
> 
> -Ordered on March 28
> -Shipped April 8
> ...


----------



## robervaul

New Musicmaker IEM


 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-MusicMaker-TS1-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-HeadEarphone-sport-HIFI-Headset-gaming-earbus-universal-Cheap/32807899007.html

 Positive feedbacks on taobao
 https://world.taobao.com/item/547252696540.htm


----------



## Skullophile

robervaul said:


> New Musicmaker IEM
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-MusicMaker-TS1-Dynamic-In-Ear-Earphone-HeadEarphone-sport-HIFI-Headset-gaming-earbus-universal-Cheap/32807899007.html
> ...


 
 Yippeee, where to buy??


----------



## SpiderNhan

Man. Those MusicMaker TS1s have a flat, and I mean FLAT, frequency graph.


----------



## robervaul

skullophile said:


> Yippeee, where to buy??


 
 Aliexpress


----------



## Skullophile

spidernhan said:


> Man. Those MusicMaker TS1s have a flat, and I mean FLAT, frequency graph.


 
Hope that's a compensated graph, if not it's going to sizzle like 8 dudes at a BBQ.


----------



## jasparis

Any recommendations for something akin to the tennmak piano, just a bit less bass and maybe more mid emphasis? (Keep the highs), similar budget. 

Urbanfuns?


----------



## robervaul

spidernhan said:


> Man. Those MusicMaker TS1s have a flat, and I mean FLAT, frequency graph.


 

 CA Vega


----------



## VinceHill24

saoshyant said:


> TFZ King wasted no time hopping onto Massdrop for $70 vs $100 from Penon


 Now i feel stupid for buying from Taobao. Gonna sell that free TFZ Series 1s to at least balance it up. Have read reviews from Taobao for those who've received and most says they're very different from previous Series line whereby the King line is more towards detailed and analytical listen with much greater resolution as compared to previous Series line with low end become even lesser pronounced.


----------



## smy1

I will be receiving my hm7's today. What should I expect?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

smy1 said:


> I will be receiving my hm7's today. What should I expect?


 
 A cheaper price than what they sell on Aliexpress today.


----------



## smy1

Wow hm7 are very good, they are pretty bassy, very accurate and bright headphone. Very good for under $10!

Any others i should try that are very accurate?

maybe the urbanfun?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

smy1 said:


> Wow hm7 are very good, they are pretty bassy, very accurate and bright headphone. Very good for under $10!
> 
> Any others i should try that are very accurate?
> 
> maybe the urbanfun?


 
 I just ordered the PLEXTONE X41M (4.5 stars/Audiobudget) for $6.26 US with E-Packet. I probably wasted my money since I have about 6 other IEM's coming to me soon.
  
 Check out Audiobudget, I trust them, other members have review websites too, but the names aren't as memorable.


----------



## Lurk650

Those MM TS1 have Kinera shells and when looking at the description they are listed as the Brand being Kinera and Model is MusicMaker. Strange. I love me some MM gear but I'm done sub $50 gear


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

> I love me some MM gear but I'm done sub $50 gear


 
 You're too rich for us common folk now.


----------



## Podster

The Plexi X41M is worth $10 easy. IMO they can hold their own with Rock Zircon and the KZ DT5's. Enjoy them


----------



## leobigfield

laughmoredaily said:


> I just ordered the PLEXTONE X41M (4.5 stars/Audiobudget) for $6.26 US with E-Packet. I probably wasted my money since I have about 6 other IEM's coming to me soon.
> 
> Check out Audiobudget, I trust them, other members have review websites too, but the names aren't as memorable.




He was banned from headfi, asking for samples in exchange of a good review if i recall correctly. I wouldn't thrust that site...


----------



## Brian Coffey

leobigfield said:


> He was banned from headfi, asking for samples in exchange of a good review if i recall correctly. I wouldn't thrust that site...


 
 +1


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

leobigfield said:


> He was banned from headfi, asking for samples in exchange of a good review if i recall correctly. I wouldn't thrust that site...


 
 I'll let you know what I think of his reviews after I get my IEMs, I bought ones from the 5 star category. He does have many categories now, so it looks like he's not giving them all good reviews.
  
 However, how good his reviews are, I'm not sure, I'm not a sound whiz. Just the average consumer.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

podster said:


> The Plexi X41M is worth $10 easy. IMO they can hold their own with Rock Zircon and the KZ DT5's. Enjoy them


 
 Lol. I decided to cancel my order for the X41M. I have two other Plexi IEM's and they aren't the best, however, they are good.
  
 I also have coming in the mail: a Somic v4, KZ ED7, UiiSii C200, KZ ATR, Boarseman KR25D, Einsear T2, and UiiSii HM7.
  
 One Ali review says he likes his Somic's better than the KZ ATE, HM7, KR25D and Zircon.


----------



## Podster

Of course, seems you still have plenty to enjoy


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

podster said:


> Of course, seems you still have plenty to enjoy


 
 It costs money to be an active member of this forum. However, it's going to take weeks to form a real opinion for other users.


----------



## Vishal

And here comes the elder brother.. M2s

https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32805946141.html

Looks like there is no stopping for Shanling.. 
Who wants to go first.? Lol


----------



## Slater

vishal said:


> And here comes the elder brother.. M2s
> 
> Looks like there is no stopping for Shanling..
> Who wants to go first.? Lol


 
 No line out?


----------



## lllolll

Hi

I'm looking for under $50 iem.

I mostly listen electronic music but don't mind the bass amount.Audiophile level would be more preferable.

I've heard lots of positives about vivo xe800.
Is it worth to buy?

Any other recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Alex3221

lllolll said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for under $50 iem.
> 
> ...



I had the vivo xe800 and it sucks for electonic music and other modern genres. For orchesta, jazz, instrumental music and symphonies are superb.
I've heard ( I don't own it) the trinity Vyrus and suits your preferences and maybe Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD too.


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> I also have coming in the mail: a Somic v4, KZ ED7, UiiSii C200, KZ ATR, Boarseman KR25D, Einsear T2, and UiiSii HM7.


 
  
 I reckon you'll like the Somic, T2s and HM7 the most.
  
 The KR25D are brighter and mid forward compared to the others. I've ordered the ED7s for review but I'm not expecting much from them.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> I reckon you'll like the Somic, T2s and HM7 the most.
> 
> The KR25D are brighter and mid forward compared to the others. I've ordered the ED7s for review but I'm not expecting much from them.


 
 Lol, I bought the KR25D's because of your website. You sold me on calling them Audiophile, but now that I think about it I should have bought KR49 instead. This will be interesting to see what my ears think.
  
 A member said they use the ED7 as their daily drivers, they sure don't like the best of the best, but hey, if they're better then the ED9's as he said as well, I think I'll like them.
  
 It sounds like I need to stop buying headphones and starting selling some.
  
 I'm also waiting for the *Seahf AWK-009 HiFi In-ear Earphones. **People are comparing them **to a similar sound to the G3's and cheaper.*


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> Lol, I bought the KR25D's because of your website. You sold me on calling them Audiophile, but now that I think about it I should have bought KR49 instead. This will be interesting to see what my ears think.
> 
> A member said they use the ED7 as their daily drivers, they sure don't like the best of the best, but hey, if they're better then the ED9's as he said as well, I think I'll like them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I didn't call them Audiophile, I said they are more for audiophiles than bassheads in reference to their more balanced signature.
  
 I've got the G3s and I'm waiting on the Seahf so I'll be able to compare the two.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> I didn't call them Audiophile, I said they are more for audiophiles than bassheads in reference to their more balanced signature.


 
 That's what I meant...oops.


----------



## TwinACStacks

*IMHO *You aren't really going to see anything approaching "Audiophile" until you hit *around* the $200 mark, if even then. THEN you might not LIKE what you hear. "Audiophile" tends to be a Rather Flat EQ with balanced sound and a more intimate sound Stage with exceptional detail, placement and layering.  Surprisingly it isn't dependent on the Number, size or Type of Drivers either. Engineering and great, fliud crossover points make a HUGE difference. For a lot of people jumping into this sound isn't easy when coming from a more consumer Oriented EQ with Plentiful Bass and Highs that give the IMPRESSION of great detail. I know I had to train myself not to ramp up the Bass EQ, but then again I'm an admitted closet Bass Head.
  








 TWIN


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> *IMHO *You aren't really going to see anything approaching "Audiophile" until you hit *around* the $200 mark, if even then. THEN you might not LIKE what you hear. "Audiophile" tends to be a Rather Flat EQ with balanced sound and a more intimate sound Stage with exceptional detail, placement and layering.  Surprisingly it isn't dependent on the Number, size or Type of Drivers either. Engineering and great, fliud crossover points make a HUGE difference. For a lot of people jumping into this sound isn't easy when coming from a more consumer Oriented EQ with Plentiful Bass and Highs that give the IMPRESSION of great detail. I know I had to train myself not to ramp up the Bass EQ, but then again I'm an admitted closet Bass Head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'll take exception to the Havi B3 Pro1


----------



## TwinACStacks

podster said:


> I'll take exception to the Havi B3 Pro1


 





 It's a GOOD earphone, Rather Flat EQ, HUGE sound stage, but not what I would call intimate. It could be one of the Exceptions to the "$200 range" and there probably a few more. You obviously like it more than I did. But it's once again, Personal Preference. Didn't like the GR 07 Bass either. Of course I was basing my opinion at that time being a confirmed Bass Head. I should go back and listen to the Havi. Unfortunately I sold them 2 weeks after I got them.....
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## loomisjohnson

respectfully disagree--there's been a proliferation of "audiophile" tuned <$50 iems (urbanfun, ty hizg3, bosshifi b3, etc.) which veer away from the traditional v-shaped consumer signature. which is not to say that same are ultimately as refined or as good as the best $200 players, but depending on your view of diminishing returns acquit themselves nicely.


----------



## Podster

twinacstacks said:


> It's a GOOD earphone, Rather Flat EQ, HUGE sound stage, but not what I would call intimate. It could be one of the Exceptions to the "$200 range" and there probably a few more. You obviously like it more than I did. But it's once again, Personal Preference. Didn't like the GR 07 Bass either. Of course I was basing my opinion at that time being a confirmed Bass Head. I should go back and listen to the Havi. Unfortunately I sold them 2 weeks after I got them.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Based on @peter123 's take on the Havi B3 Pro 2 I think I'm going to order one of those. For me an Audiophile grade iem must have a wide sound stage with clear instrument separation which once again IMO B3P1 slays 99% of the iem's I've ever listened to, all the rest starts to really get subjective to individual taste. I did like your last iem ranking, obviously not having N40 or SWIII I can't speak for that part but those I do have would fall close to yours
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would think most could really stop the quest with a pair of B3's and a HA2 or Mojo on a really good DSD DAP if not for the B3 shell issue


----------



## Podster

loomisjohnson said:


> respectfully disagree--there's been a proliferation of "audiophile" tuned <$50 iems (urbanfun, ty hizg3, bosshifi b3, etc.) which veer away from the traditional v-shaped consumer signature. which is not to say that same are ultimately as refined or as good as the best $200 players, but depending on your view of diminishing returns acquit themselves nicely.


 

 OK Loomis you know I like yo stuff but I have to know if this is coming from your Philosopher side or your procurer side


----------



## smy1

lllolll said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for under $50 iem.
> 
> ...




Vivo fits me for electro but you can try the 4 in 1


----------



## loomisjohnson

podster said:


> OK Loomis you know I like yo stuff but I have to know if this is coming from your Philosopher side or your procurer side


 

 that would be my procurer side coming to the forefront--my philosopher side is grieving over aaron hernandez


----------



## smy1

How does the urbanfun compare to the 4 in 1?

Which one has good mids and good vocals?


----------



## farhat

Any sub $20-30 IEM with MMCX cable? I got a pair of **** UEs. Looking for others similar. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## To.M

farhat said:


> Any sub $20-30 IEM with MMCX cable? I got a pair of **** UEs. Looking for others similar.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Kinera BD005, **** 4in1 / DT2 PLUS, Tennmak Piano / Pro.


----------



## VShaft

leobigfield said:


> He was banned from headfi, asking for samples in exchange of a good review if i recall correctly. I wouldn't thrust that site...


 

 There are also sites which tell stories about Head-fi, showing it to not exactly be the milk and honey land of audio. Mind you, I've never had some bad experiences here, but there are others who have. Igor Eisberg (Audiobudget is his site) also has such stories about this place. It's essentially his word against another's, and I presume the truth's somewhere in between and only the persons involved know for certain.
  
 That said, I find the Audiobudget site pretty darn useful. The reviews are short, concise, to-the-point, and most importantly clear. They are a great starting point, from which you can quickly filter out what you want, and then read up on it in more detail if you wish. And, from what Igor says, he's been buying most of the earphones he reviews from his own pocket. Whereas on the other hand, you can scarcely find a review of Head-fi now which doesn't begin with that famous disclaimer _"This review unit has been provided to me for free in exchange for my honest review..."_
  
 Even if I don't have reason to doubt the reviewer, I know _I_ couldn't really be "honest", even if I wanted to, when someone's given me for free a piece of equipment which would usually cost 2-3 times my monthly salary. Then again, when you're being handed free stuff all the time you might stop perceiving them as value items and actually start seeing them with more objective eyes, or in this case - start hearing them with more objective ears... so there's that.


----------



## wastan

smy1 said:


> How does the urbanfun compare to the 4 in 1?
> 
> Which one has good mids and good vocals?


 

 If mids and vocals are your thing, I would go with the 4 in 1. The urbanfun is very nice but a more balanced, less energetic presentation. Some folks complain that the 4 in 1 can get a bit sharp on the highs. I'm not too sensitive to that so YMMV.


----------



## farhat

to.m said:


> Kinera BD005, **** 4in1 / DT2 PLUS, Tennmak Piano / Pro.




Hmmms, do you have any of those you mentioned? I listened to mostly hip hop and witch house type of music. Also my **** UEs left housing cracked, any way for me to buy a new housing?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Stay away from the AWEI Q5 IEM, the music sounds like a sharp sound whiplash in a music accident. These are going into the garbage, but I may sell some other phones and put these into the mail package for the sucker on the other side.
  
 AWEI made a big mistake making these Q5s, their ear buds are outstanding however.


----------



## robervaul

Anyone?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-Pair-2-pcs-SpinFit-CP220-CP230-CP240-360-Rotated-In-ear-Earphones-Patented-Silicone-Eartip/1213684_32806324122.html


----------



## peter123

vshaft said:


> There are also sites which tell stories about Head-fi, showing it to not exactly be the milk and honey land of audio. Mind you, I've never had some bad experiences here, but there are others who have. Igor Eisberg (Audiobudget is his site) also has such stories about this place. It's essentially his word against another's, and I presume the truth's somewhere in between and only the persons involved know for certain.
> 
> That said, I find the Audiobudget site pretty darn useful. The reviews are short, concise, to-the-point, and most importantly clear. They are a great starting point, from which you can quickly filter out what you want, and then read up on it in more detail if you wish. And, from what Igor says, he's been buying most of the earphones he reviews from his own pocket. Whereas on the other hand, you can scarcely find a review of Head-fi now which doesn't begin with that famous disclaimer _"This review unit has been provided to me for free in exchange for my honest review..."_
> 
> Even if I don't have reason to doubt the reviewer, I know _I_ couldn't really be "honest", even if I wanted to, when someone's given me for free a piece of equipment which would usually cost 2-3 times my monthly salary. Then again, when you're being handed free stuff all the time you might stop perceiving them as value items and actually start seeing them with more objective eyes, or in this case - start hearing them with more objective ears... so there's that.




The big difference is that this is a community while the other site is a one man show. 

What do you prefer, people letting you know that they got the sample for free or not telling? 

I also believe that the fact that you are so sure that anyone that's been given a product for free feels obligated to give it a good review says more about you than a lot of the great reviewers in here. 

If you've got a problem with Head-fi there's a very simple solution to that....


----------



## mochill

robervaul said:


> Anyone?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-Pair-2-pcs-SpinFit-CP220-CP230-CP240-360-Rotated-In-ear-Earphones-Patented-Silicone-Eartip/1213684_32806324122.html


me


----------



## robervaul

mochill said:


> me


 
 I don't know which one I choose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Which is for:
 bass ?
 stage ?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Another X5 to add to the mix. I'll take this one, thank you very much.
  
  
          ​  ​ REVIEW​


----------



## VShaft

peter123 said:


> The big difference is that this is a community while the other site is a one man show.
> 
> What do you prefer, people letting you know that they got the sample for free or not telling?
> 
> ...


 

 I don't have a problem with Head-fi. Like any other place, there's things I like, there's things that I don't. But so far, I have benefited greatly from this forum, gained some nice friendship (albeit virtual), and have gotten some great recommendations. But whenever someone mentions Audiobudget, a few people pop up to warn the user as if AB was some sort of Boogeyman. I was just pointing out that there are two sides to the story, and that there are also some dishonorable tales about Head-fi members floating out there...
  
 Point being, I'm not dismissing AB's opinion just because he was once banned from this place.
  
 As for reviewers' honesty, you misunderstood me; it's not that I doubt them, I'm simply coming from a perspective of someone who's not used to the idea people get such expensive stuff for free, that's all. At least not such expensive gear. I admit it'd be hard for me to objectively review stuff that valuable, not because I'd _want_ to be dishonest, but simply because I'd be too overwhelmed to have several hundred or thousand $$$ worth of audio gear on my hands. I'm sure many can relate.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vshaft said:


> I don't have a problem with Head-fi. Like any other place, there's things I like, there's things that I don't. But so far, I have benefited greatly from this forum, gained some nice friendship (albeit virtual), and have gotten some great recommendations. But whenever someone mentions Audiobudget, a few people pop up to warn the user as if AB was some sort of Boogeyman. I was just pointing out that there are two sides to the story, and that there are also some dishonorable tales about Head-fi members floating out there...
> 
> Point being, I'm not dismissing AB's opinion just because he was once banned from this place.
> 
> *As for reviewers' honesty, you misunderstood me; it's not that I doubt them, I'm simply coming from a perspective of someone who's not used to the idea people get such expensive stuff for free, that's all*. At least not such expensive gear. I admit it'd be hard for me to objectively review stuff that valuable, not because I'd _want_ to be dishonest, but simply because I'd be too overwhelmed to have several hundred or thousand $$$ worth of audio gear on my hands. I'm sure many can relate.


 
  
 I think people forget that while some products reviewed are provided to the reviewer free of charge, there is still a lot of time and effort being put into writing that review. Time isn't free. That reviewer could be doing any number of other things, but instead they've dedicated that time to reviewing an earphone instead.
  
 Speaking for myself only, if I were getting paid even 10 bucks an hour to write a review I'd be able to pay for most of the free stuff I cover multiple times over. What I'm saying is it's free, but it's not, if you get what I mean. *shrug*


----------



## TwinACStacks

Pod, gove Lurk a nod, when he is done with the SWIII have him send them to you. I will tell him on the Bump thread.

That is IF you want to hear them.

 TWIN


----------



## slowpickr

twinacstacks said:


> Pod, gove Lurk a nod, when he is done with the SWIII have him send them to you. I will tell him on the Bump thread.
> 
> That is IF you want to hear them.
> 
> TWIN


 
 Hey, what about me TWIN?  Can I take a number?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Sure, tell Pod when he's done with them. No problem.

That is assuming Lurk will give them up.

 TWIN


----------



## Kenjiwing

Can anyone recommend some IEMs for general work use? I need something thats comfortable and sounds great to drowned out the people I work with.


----------



## Slater

kenjiwing said:


> Can anyone recommend some IEMs for general work use? I need something thats comfortable and sounds great to drowned out the people I work with.


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/17070#post_13411703http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/17070#post_13411703


----------



## Kenjiwing

slaterlovesspam said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/17070#post_13411703http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/17070#post_13411703


 
 Budget 1-200 bucks
 Notes * Id also like a recommendation for like a 1-50 buck IEMS for working out.

Could you describe in better detail what your preferences are? Do you like lots of bass? Accurate details? Bright treble?
*I prefer treble and I listen to mostly trance/techno/rock so I am not a fan of bass*
What other headphones or in-ears do you own, and do you have any of them that you prefer most?
*AKG K7xx and Byeredynamic DT 880 pro*
What music genres do you listen to?
*trance/techno/rock*
Are you a basshead?
*No*
What are you driving them with - a phone? Computer? DAP or DAC?\
*Computer *
Do you have a headphone amp?
*Yes but it wont be used for these iems mostly its a little dot mk iii*
Do you have big or small ears?
*Big/Normal*
Do you plan on sleeping or laying down with them?
*No just sitting at a desk*
Do you like memory wires that go around the back of your ears?
*I dont mind them but I personally like front wires*
Do you need isolation (for at work or commuting on public transportation)?
*Isolation is a plus yes but not required*
Do you need something to work out or play sports in?
*No I will buy headphones to work out in (id also like recommendations for that)*
Do you require full controls, like volume buttons? Or is a mic with a single button OK? Or would you prefer no mic at all?
*No mic and no controls needed maybe a mute button but it is NOT required*


----------



## Slater

kenjiwing said:


> Budget 1-200 bucks
> Notes * Id also like a recommendation for like a 1-50 buck IEMS for working out.
> 
> Could you describe in better detail what your preferences are? Do you like lots of bass? Accurate details? Bright treble?
> ...


 
  
 I would give the Magoasi K3 Pro a try. It includes 2 different tuning filters so you can further adjust the sound, as well as 2 different MMCX cables (with and without mic, silver plated copper, etc)
  
 Another option is to wait a few months (estimated) and get the Magoasi K3 Pro HD when it's released.
  
 You can read about both in the Magoasi K3 thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/839011/magaosi-k3-pro-impressions-and-discussions-thread


----------



## SpiderNhan

@Kenjiwing
 ​I know this is the Chinese thread but for the same money as the K3 Pro, and it's chintzy MMCX connectors, you could get a V-MODA Forza. The build is rock solid and water-resistant, comes in your choice of an Android or iOS remote, is light, comfortable and isolates incredibly well. Their tiny size makes it easy to insert and remove and you barely feel them in your ears.The sound is energetic, punchy, extended at both ends of the spectrum and just fun to listen to. Also, V-MODA headphones are tuned more for club music. They are known for their bassy headphones, but I can attest that the Forza is their most balanced product to date. This is coming from an owner of their V-80, XS, and M-100 headphones. The Forza can also double as workout buds since they're sweat resistant.
  
 The K3 is technically superior, more audiophile sounding, but the over-ear fit and finicky MMCX connector make it much more of a sit back and relax IEM than an on-the-go, workplace IEM. Seriously, now that the K3 Pro is in my possession I know I would've been happier just ordering myself a Forza(the one I'm talking about is my girlfriend's) than getting the K3. Don't get me wrong. I love the way the K3 sounds, but I do most of my listening while walking the streets or at work and over the ear IEMs get annoying really quick when you're constantly removing and reinserting them to talk to people. Oh, and the MMCX connector is a piece of crap.


----------



## Lurk650

farhat said:


> Hmmms, do you have any of those you mentioned? I listened to mostly hip hop and witch house type of music. Also my **** UEs left housing cracked, any way for me to buy a new housing?




Tennmak Pro, they are perfect for those genres. 

Kenjiwing trance and techno is usually equal treble and bass so I don't see how saying listening to those makes you not a fan of bass lol. On that note, grab the LZA4 from Penon. The blue back filter will suit your light bass needs and the blue front will also suit your treble needs


----------



## Slater

Does anyone have a pair of defective/broken Rock Zircons they'd be willing to send me (I'll pay shipping). I'm going to dissect them and determine what's different about the white vs black Zircon that makes them sound different.
  
 I've already removed the mesh screens on both of mine looking for differences and they appear identical. Same with the rear vent holes (identical). So it's something internal - the inside of the shell, drivers, etc.
  
 Send me a PM if you willing to help.


----------



## Slater

farhat said:


> Also my **** UEs left housing cracked, any way for me to buy a new housing?


 
 Why not just repair the crack in the Senfers?
  
 I've been using a glue called "Lazer Bond" for lots of headphone repairs and mods. It's one of those gimmicky as seen on TV products, but it actually works great. I wouldn't trust it to repair a priceless Ming vase that broke, but for what I've been using it for it's awesome. There's identical products that work the same (Bondic, GuruFix, etc).
  
 The reason I mention it for the Senfers is because one of the things I use the Lazer Bond the most on is gluing IEM housings back together. So for example, after splitting IEMs apart and modding (ie KZ ATE, ZN1, W1 Pro, etc) it's child's play to glue the halves back together with a hairline bead of Lazer Bond right on the seam.
  
 It dries totally clear in a few seconds using the included UV light, waterproof, and it's as hard as plastic. You can't even see the repairs. I've used the snot out of the original tube, and there's probably 75% left.
  
 It also works great to modify and fill in vent holes instead of tape - just a single drop or 2, then harden with the UV light and viola. Same with gluing mesh screens in the nozzles of IEMs - a hairline amount around the edge of the mesh screen, then harden with the UV light and viola. I also use it on full size headphones, by putting a single drop somewhere on the left side (headband, top of cup, etc) so I can easily distinguish the R and L sides simply by touch (think braille). 
  
 I even used it to mod a few automatic deployment pocket knives, disabling an irritating blade lock by gluing the lock switch permanently to the unlock position with Laser Bond.
  
 What have you got to lose?


----------



## andrew06

Found this posted in our local Facebook. IEM Name is Super 846 8BA. From the looks of it, i think it is based from Shure 846 (thanks Captain Obvious). SRP is 350 USD.


----------



## mochill

robervaul said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > me
> ...


get cp230


----------



## Shawn71

andrew06 said:


> Found this posted in our local Facebook. IEM Name is Super 846 8BA. From the looks of it, i think it is based from Shure 846 (thanks Captain Obvious). SRP is 350 USD.




IIRC, seen a post from a head-fi'er that these 846 inspired had some dynamic drivers inside the BA shells.......just a friendly warning tho.

edit:=> think that was some wooden lookin shells not like these.....however if you can personally audition before buying thats good.one more thing these dont have the shure's patented subwoofer but just single/dual BAs.just sayin.


----------



## andrew06

shawn71 said:


> IIRC, seen a post from a head-fi'er that these 846 inspired had some dynamic drivers inside the BA shells.......just a friendly warning tho.
> 
> edit:=> think that was some wooden lookin shells not like these.....however if you can personally audition before buying thats good.one more thing these dont have the shure's patented subwoofer but just single/dual BAs.just sayin.


 

 That's sneaky! Not gonna buy it though, recently upgraded my IEM to Empire Ears Cerberus.
 Btw, here are the specs:
  
*Specification:                                                                                    *
*Product Name:  Super846 8BA *
*Brand: Super 846*
*Model: 846*
*Type: In-ear  *
* Impedance: 16Ω *
* Headphone sensitivity:112±2db*
* Frequency range: 20-20000 Hz*
* Driver :TWFK-30017*2+**声扬33aj007x2 *
* Interface: 3.5mm *
* Weight: 20g*


----------



## docentore

spidernhan said:


> @Kenjiwing
> ​I know this is the Chinese thread but for the same money as the K3 Pro, and it's chintzy MMCX connectors, you could get a V-MODA Forza. The build is rock solid and water-resistant, comes in your choice of an Android or iOS remote, is light, comfortable and isolates incredibly well. Their tiny size makes it easy to insert and remove and you barely feel them in your ears.The sound is energetic, punchy, extended at both ends of the spectrum and just fun to listen to. Also, V-MODA headphones are tuned more for club music. They are known for their bassy headphones, but I can attest that the Forza is their most balanced product to date. This is coming from an owner of their V-80, XS, and M-100 headphones. The Forza can also double as workout buds since they're sweat resistant.
> 
> The K3 is technically superior, more audiophile sounding, but the over-ear fit and finicky MMCX connector make it much more of a sit back and relax IEM than an on-the-go, workplace IEM. Seriously, now that the K3 Pro is in my possession I know I would've been happier just ordering myself a Forza(the one I'm talking about is my girlfriend's) than getting the K3. Don't get me wrong. I love the way the K3 sounds, but I do most of my listening while walking the streets or at work and over the ear IEMs get annoying really quick when you're constantly removing and reinserting them to talk to people. Oh, and the MMCX connector is a piece of crap.


 
 Never ever had any issues with MMCX connectors. I had multiple cable issues on phones where the cable was fixed. 
 I'm good with solder iron, so headphones fixing is no biggie but when cable got stiff and broke on my 200$ DN1000 I was in tears.
 MMCX is perfect solution if you don't change every day. Just plug it and forget, change it when the cable is broken or upgraded.
  
 I have K1 with MMCX, I'm using it with silver plated cable since day 1, no problems for last 4 months.


----------



## TwinACStacks

That's weird. I'm one of the first to get the K3 (original) and the K1. I had issues with the First pair of the K1 but after replacement none with either the K1 or K3.
  








 TWIN


----------



## kova4a

Finally got the time to pick up my k3 pro from the post office. Will share first impressions tonight as I only listened for a couple of minutes now.


----------



## SpiderNhan

docentore said:


> Never ever had any issues with MMCX connectors. I had multiple cable issues on phones where the cable was fixed.
> I'm good with solder iron, so headphones fixing is no biggie but when cable got stiff and broke on my 200$ DN1000 I was in tears.
> MMCX is perfect solution if you don't change every day. Just plug it and forget, change it when the cable is broken or upgraded.
> 
> I have K1 with MMCX, I'm using it with silver plated cable since day 1, no problems for last 4 months.







twinacstacks said:


> That's weird. I'm one of the first to get the K3 (original) and the K1. I had issues with the First pair of the K1 but after replacement none with either the K1 or K3.
> 
> TWIN



Could just be bad luck but myself and MontyGibon both ordered from NICE HCK during the 7th Anniversary Sale and are experience the same issue with our K3 MMCX connectors. For me both the included cables cut out when I move around and it takes several attempts at repositioning the over-ear fitment, tucking the cable underneath my shirt and packing away excess cable in my pocket to obtain a constant connection, which can all be ruined by taking the phone out of my pocket to check texts messages and emails.

Yesterday I fashioned a chin slider/strap with a twist tie that pulls the cables taut against my ears and that seems to work. I have a 3rd party cable arriving today so we'll see if that fixes it, but so far the K3 has been a hassle.


----------



## kova4a

Mine is also from Nice and so far haven't had issues, but we'll see


----------



## TwinACStacks

Hmmm sounds like a bad cable not the actual connectors.

 TWIN


----------



## SpiderNhan

twinacstacks said:


> Hmmm sounds like a bad cable not the actual connectors.
> 
> TWIN



We'll see. Maybe it's the connectors on the cable, but the fact both the included cables do this makes me weary. This being my first MMCX product of any kind is also disheartening.


----------



## Vidal

spidernhan said:


> We'll see. Maybe it's the connectors on the cable, but the fact both the included cables do this makes me weary. This being my first MMCX product of any kind is also disheartening.


 
  
 If both cables do it then the fault is almost certainly with the earphones, if had problems with MMCX connectors from **** and Tennmak, I think the design has very little tolerance.


----------



## MontyGibon

spidernhan said:


> Could just be bad luck but myself and @MontyGibon both ordered from NICE HCK during the 7th Anniversary Sale and are experience the same issue with our K3 MMCX connectors. For me both the included cables cut out when I move around and it takes several attempts at repositioning the over-ear fitment, tucking the cable underneath my shirt and packing away excess cable in my pocket to obtain a constant connection, which can all be ruined by taking the phone out of my pocket to check texts messages and emails.
> 
> Yesterday I fashioned a chin slider/strap with a twist tie that pulls the cables taut against my ears and that seems to work. I have a 3rd party cable arriving today so we'll see if that fixes it, but so far the K3 has been a hassle.


 
 My faulty K3 Pros were actually bought from the Ali store “_HotFi Earphone&Headphone_”. I had attempted to buy a set from _NICE HCK_ during the 7th Anniversary Sale but just missed out on their offer. There are a couple of faults. I have the same MMCX connector issue which SpiderNhan is contending with  ~ but then an additional fault where the right side is much louder than the left. Removing the  tuning nozzles revealed that the driver mountings aren’t symmetrical. The left driver is set back 2 or 3 millimeters or so more than the right driver. Awful quality control from Magaosi. Hopefully the _HotFi Earphone&Headphone_ store will sort this out; but I’m still waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## actorlife

Anyone try these?
https://youtu.be/jV-5TlhfNPw


----------



## killerfrenzi

anyone brave been trying the mid-fi chifi?

 These look super interesting with really good value:
 https://goo.gl/NOzwK9
 https://goo.gl/H4j633
  
 The reviews look make them seem decent, although I do have to take them with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## Skullophile

I have the DZ8 and it's very, very nice. Better than the mid forward DZ9. DZ8 is very balanced and holds up to my Angie in most all ways.


----------



## nplateau

I ordered from NiceHCK and though the last update to tracking shows they were processed through the facility in Shenzhen on April 1, I still haven't received them. I am going to contact NiceHCK this evening, but considering the quality control problems being reported I'm wondering whether I should ask for a replacement or refund. It could just be a bad batch from Magaosi, but I'm not sure that I want to go through any extra added hassle of having to send back a defective unit should that end up being the case. It's tough to pass up the deal that I was receiving, though. I guess this is part of living the Chi-Fi life.


----------



## Slater

nplateau said:


> I ordered from NiceHCK and though the last update to tracking shows they were processed through the facility in Shenzhen on April 1, I still haven't received them. I am going to contact NiceHCK this evening, but considering the quality control problems being reported I'm wondering whether I should ask for a replacement or refund. It could just be a bad batch from Magaosi, but I'm not sure that I want to go through any extra added hassle of having to send back a defective unit should that end up being the case. It's tough to pass up the deal that I was receiving, though. I guess this is part of living the Chi-Fi life.


 
  
 Why don't you just wait until you get them to see? No need to panic just yet. It's not like there are 'widespread' QC issues. So far there's 2 reported cases of flaky cables, out of the boatloads they've sold so far. I'd say that's a pretty good track record so far.


----------



## smy1

nplateau said:


> I ordered from NiceHCK and though the last update to tracking shows they were processed through the facility in Shenzhen on April 1, I still haven't received them. I am going to contact NiceHCK this evening, but considering the quality control problems being reported I'm wondering whether I should ask for a replacement or refund. It could just be a bad batch from Magaosi, but I'm not sure that I want to go through any extra added hassle of having to send back a defective unit should that end up being the case. It's tough to pass up the deal that I was receiving, though. I guess this is part of living the Chi-Fi life.


 
 i still haven't received my headphone case i ordered from him. Ordered it April 1st


----------



## smy1

slaterlovesspam said:


> Why don't you just wait until you get them to see? No need to panic just yet. It's not like there are 'widespread' QC issues. So far there's 2 reported cases of flaky cables, out of the boatloads they've sold so far. I'd say that's a pretty good track record so far.


 
 Magaosi having QC problem from HCK?


----------



## nplateau

I'd love to wait and see and still have my fingers crossed that they do arrive.  It's a little weird as people whose orders were sent out on April 7th from NiceHCK are receiving their orders but mine that was ostensibly sent out on April 1 am still waiting.
  
  
 Quote:


slaterlovesspam said:


> Why don't you just wait until you get them to see? No need to panic just yet. It's not like there are 'widespread' QC issues. So far there's 2 reported cases of flaky cables, out of the boatloads they've sold so far. I'd say that's a pretty good track record so far.


----------



## nplateau

smy1 said:


> i still haven't received my headphone case i ordered from him. Ordered it April 1st


 
  
  
 Yeah I ordered my K3 Pros on March 28th and the last update to tracking was April 1st.  I'm thinking that the deluge of orders from the 7th Anniversary sale might have backlogged or messed up some shipping.  Some people whose orders were shipped out on April 7th due to backorders have already received them whereas you and I are still waiting.  I find that vexing.


----------



## Slater

smy1 said:


> Magaosi having QC problem from HCK?


 
  
 QC defects originate from the factory, not dealers.
  
 That would be like Honda only sending their cars with defects to one dealer. It doesn't work that way. Defective products slip out no matter what the product is, and end up at random points in the distribution channel. The only exception are products that have an exclusive/single distribution channel, like Ikea for example (only being distributed through Ikea retail locations, Ikea website, and the Ikea mail order catalog).


----------



## wastan

nplateau said:


> I ordered from NiceHCK and though the last update to tracking shows they were processed through the facility in Shenzhen on April 1, I still haven't received them. I am going to contact NiceHCK this evening, but considering the quality control problems being reported I'm wondering whether I should ask for a replacement or refund. It could just be a bad batch from Magaosi, but I'm not sure that I want to go through any extra added hassle of having to send back a defective unit should that end up being the case. It's tough to pass up the deal that I was receiving, though. I guess this is part of living the Chi-Fi life.



Are you getting your tracking via aliexpress or the 17track link? I've found 17track to be more accurate and detailed than Ali.


----------



## nplateau

Yes, 17track is where I always check, too (and they do tend to be far better at being up-to-date).  I learned of them when I ordered a Burson opamp and was sent tracking information through 17track.  I also signed up with text notices with USPS, and I literally just received an update from USPS that my order has processed through LA this evening.  However, the estimated delivery date extends beyond the buyer protection period, so I asked NiceHCK to extend that period and they have agreed.  So if all goes well, I should have them next Wednesday afternoon.  Fingers remain crossed.

 Quote:

   





wastan said:


> Are you getting your tracking via aliexpress or the 17track link? I've found 17track to be more accurate and detailed than Ali.


----------



## ForceMajeure

For you guys worrying about shipping times from China...usually 1 month to 1.5 month is very common until you get the item.


----------



## Skullophile

slaterlovesspam said:


> QC defects originate from the factory, not dealers.
> 
> That would be like Honda only sending their cars with defects to one dealer. It doesn't work that way. Defective products slip out no matter what the product is, and end up at random points in the distribution channel. The only exception are products that have an exclusive/single distribution channel, like Ikea for example (only being distributed through Ikea retail locations, Ikea website, and the Ikea mail order catalog).


 
 I'm with you there, I don't give a crap when I'm working at my job. If I had the great job of QC at an iem factory I doubt I'd give a crap about anything let alone QC for the iems.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I didn't have much time for the k3 pro last night coz I stayed at my girlfriend\s, so no bags of tips to roll or me time. So far no QC issues (the k3 is from HCK). As far as the sound goes, the k3 pro seems competent but the low end is a bit on the loose and soft side. Vocals are definitely pushed back and not as present as I would like but they do the job. Otherwise, the mids are a bit on the warmish side with good note thickness and detail. Treble has good clarity and presence with good amount of shimmer but a touch grainy and artificial in tone. Soundstage-wise, the k3 is above average - nothing impressive but has good depth although the center imaging is slightly off. Overall, there is just something I can't quite put my finger on yet presentation-wise and it just doesn't have the effortlessness of other competitors.
  
 It's too early too pass judgment - I\ll burn it in and do some extensive tip rolling before that. So far, it's not bad for the 80 bucks I paid given the metal housings, detachable cables and the included accessories but IMO it's not as good as other competitors in the price range that might not have fancy hybrid designs but are more superiorly tuned like gr07, titan 1, etc. I think it's better than  the brainwavz B150 though.


----------



## taz23

kova4a said:


> So far, it's not bad for the 80 bucks I paid given the metal housings, detachable cables and the included accessories but IMO it's not as good as other competitors in the price range that might not have fancy hybrid designs but are more superiorly tuned like gr07, titan 1, etc. I think it's better than  the brainwavz B150 though.




May I ask which other hybrids do you think are more competent than the K3 Pro? I will be interested to try them out...

Still waiting for the Senndiy m1221 to arrive. But I am rather impressed by the K3 Pro paired with Aune M1s.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Is there any good budget 64-ohm IEM's out there? If not, maybe 32 ohms? They'd be for the Walnut v2.
  
 PS: There is one headphone labeled, as being made for the Walnut, but there are no reviews.


----------



## drwlf

slaterlovesspam said:


> nplateau said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered from NiceHCK and though the last update to tracking shows they were processed through the facility in Shenzhen on April 1, I still haven't received them. I am going to contact NiceHCK this evening, but considering the quality control problems being reported I'm wondering whether I should ask for a replacement or refund. It could just be a bad batch from Magaosi, but I'm not sure that I want to go through any extra added hassle of having to send back a defective unit should that end up being the case. It's tough to pass up the deal that I was receiving, though. I guess this is part of living the Chi-Fi life.
> ...


 

@SpiderNhan and @MontyGibon
 Third reporting in, received mine yesterday evening.
  
 Intermittent cutting off the sound, due to the connector being too loose? Tested with the two stock cables and a spare. The problem seems to have worsened during my work day, and after trying to find a decent tip for a proper seal/isolation.
 OOTB impressions are quite meh, and so is the sound. I guess I could report back on that after 100 hours.
 Nothing really to write home about after a few hours yesterday evening+burn in during the night+work nao.


----------



## kova4a

taz23 said:


> May I ask which other hybrids do you think are more competent than the K3 Pro? I will be interested to try them out...
> 
> Still waiting for the Senndiy m1221 to arrive. But I am rather impressed by the K3 Pro paired with Aune M1s.


 
 Honestly, aside from the early hybrids of t-peos and astrotec, which were quite underwhelming, and the dunu dn1k, which I thought was good, I haven't listened to any of the more recent hybrids until the k3 pro. Personally, aside from the technological advance standpoint, which  probably draws most of the people towards hybrids, I don't think that people should necessarily expect hybrids to be superior over even single dynamic or BA iems with proper R&D involved. Right now it feels like a lot of Chinese manufacturers release hastily new products with random drivers mashed inside and the tuning is an afterthought. K3 is an example of that with 3 different versions being released in a very short period. 
  
 The k3 is not bad but at full price I would be quite disappointed to be honest and even now after my early short audition there are a bunch of non-hybrid designs I would pick over it without any hesitation. That's the thing with chi-fi - there are so many new models being released on weekly basis that it's hard to follow them and in the end of the day it's easy to create hype with limited number of reviews and impressions and zero measurements. That's why nowadays I control myself and don't jump the gun every time the yet another giant killer has been proclaimed as it's rarely the actual case. I don't try to downplay anyone's contribution in the search of higher audio discoveries, but rather that people should tread carefully around all the new chi-fi from little known brands to avoid later disappointment.


----------



## taz23

kova4a said:


> Honestly, aside from the early hybrids of t-peos and astrotec, which were quite underwhelming, and the dunu dn1k, which I thought was good, I haven't listened to any of the more recent hybrids until the k3 pro. Personally, aside from the technological advance standpoint, which  probably draws most of the people towards hybrids, I don't think that people should necessarily expect hybrids to be superior over even single dynamic or BA iems with proper R&D involved. Right now it feels like a lot of Chinese manufacturers release hastily new products with random drivers mashed inside and the tuning is an afterthought. K3 is an example of that with 3 different versions being released in a very short period.
> 
> The k3 is not bad but at full price I would be quite disappointed to be honest and even now after my early short audition there are a bunch of non-hybrid designs I would pick over it without any hesitation. That's the thing with chi-fi - there are so many new models being released on weekly basis that it's hard to follow them and in the end of the day it's easy to create hype with limited number of reviews and impressions and zero measurements. That's why nowadays I control myself and don't jump the gun every time the yet another giant killer has been proclaimed as it's rarely the actual case. I don't try to downplay anyone's contribution in the search of higher audio discoveries, but rather that people should tread carefully around all the new chi-fi from little known brands to avoid later disappointment.


 
  
 Thanks for the detailed reply, @kova4a!
 Yes, I agree to a large extent.  My best IEM now is a single DD (Rhapsodio Galaxy), and I am not after the numbers (of BAs) game too. 
 Given the praise of K3 Pro and Sendiy M1221, I gave in to the temptation.
  
 But I am glad that I bought the Aune M1s.  It really sings despite the low price. 
  
 Happy listening!


----------



## anticute

I'm waiting for the Chinese to start making good pure BA IEM's. Not a huge fan of hybrids, the ones I've heard tend to overdo bass etc, and I'm not willing to shell out hundreds of dollars on some unknown 8BA model..


----------



## loomisjohnson

anticute said:


> I'm waiting for the Chinese to start making good pure BA IEM's. Not a huge fan of hybrids, the ones I've heard tend to overdo bass etc, and I'm not willing to shell out hundreds of dollars on some unknown 8BA model..


 

 my new kinera bam03 dual BA ($29 from see u again on ali) are breaking in nicely--very detailed, treble-forward and energetic, plus after switching to large starline-type tips i'm able to coax quite a bit of low end, though it won't plumb the depths. i'm conscious of not overpraising these, since there may be some shiny new toy effect going on, but i do find myself reaching for them often.


----------



## chompchomps

would be interesting how the kinera fare with the Brainwavz B200.


----------



## anticute

loomisjohnson said:


> my new kinera bam03 dual BA ($29 from see u again on ali) are breaking in nicely--very detailed, treble-forward and energetic, plus after switching to large starline-type tips i'm able to coax quite a bit of low end, though it won't plumb the depths. i'm conscious of not overpraising these, since there may be some shiny new toy effect going on, but i don find myself reaching for them often.


 

 Interesting! Let me know your further impressions when you've had some more time with them. Also, if you have something like ety or klipsch, I'd appreciate a comparison


----------



## loomisjohnson

anticute said:


> Interesting! Let me know your further impressions when you've had some more time with them. Also, if you have something like ety or klipsch, I'd appreciate a comparison


 

 i don't have the ety or brainwavz, but i've heard the x10 and own the x5--in general the klipsch are smoother/warmer with significantly less treble extension/detail and more bass quantity, tho less bass speed. unless you're treble-sensitive the kinera is the more engaging listen. another comparo would be with the remax rm-600, a single BA which got some attention here awhile ago--from memory, the remax has comparable treble quality, but was brighter and more sibilant with a thinner note presentation, esp. at the low end. hope that helps


----------



## c0rp1

I received my pair of K3 Pro as well (coming from AK audio store), ordered at the 7th Anniversary sale. The pair actually got shipped ~7th of April, same as most of the other people who ordered from different stores during the sale (so I guess it must be from the same batch). OOTB they don't sound bad, compared to the **** 4in1, though I'm experiencing the same issue with cutting-out on the left earpiece. Strangely enough its present with the original mic cable and the cable from my ****, but not with the other cable the K3 Pro came with (I know it sounds extremely strange). No problems with the right earpiece though...
  
 Someone mentioned that his pair seemed not balanced correctly (right one is louder than the left one)... and I kinda feel like I'm experiencing the same. According to the person that initially reported this, it was caused by the driver mountings not being symmetrical. Mines seem symmetrical though, so am not sure if I'm imagining stuff, or they are really unbalanced. And to be honest, I don't know exactly how to test that, so I'm 100% sure.
  
 Build quality seems decent, so definitely don't wanna try disassembling them to check if they came with original or fake 30017 (as mentioned in the K3 PRO topic).
  
 Overall expected A LOT MORE than what I got. Not sure how to handle the QC issues ... should I contact AK Audio Store, cause I definitely don't wanna pay for shipping them back to China.


----------



## anticute

loomisjohnson said:


> i don't have the ety or brainwavz, but i've heard the x10 and own the x5--in general the klipsch are smoother/warmer with significantly less treble extension/detail and more bass quantity, tho less bass speed. unless you're treble-sensitive the kinera is the more engaging listen. another comparo would be with the remax rm-600, a single BA which got some attention here awhile ago--from memory, the remax has comparable treble quality, but was brighter and more sibilant with a thinner note presentation, esp. at the low end. hope that helps


 

 Thanks, very helpful. My daily driver is an X10, since my ety died. Let me know when you've had more time with them and got over the new toy syndrome, they sound like something that'd fit me 
  
 Oh, and how is the isolation btw?


----------



## crabdog

c0rp1 said:


> I received my pair of K3 Pro as well (coming from AK audio store), ordered at the 7th Anniversary sale. The pair actually got shipped ~7th of April, same as most of the other people who ordered from different stores during the sale (so I guess it must be from the same batch). OOTB they don't sound bad, compared to the **** 4in1, though I'm experiencing the same issue with cutting-out on the left earpiece. Strangely enough its present with the original mic cable and the cable from my ****, but not with the other cable the K3 Pro came with (I know it sounds extremely strange). No problems with the right earpiece though...
> 
> Someone mentioned that his pair seemed not balanced correctly (right one is louder than the left one)... and I kinda feel like I'm experiencing the same. According to the person that initially reported this, it was caused by the driver mountings not being symmetrical. Mines seem symmetrical though, so am not sure if I'm imagining stuff, or they are really unbalanced. And to be honest, I don't know exactly how to test that, so I'm 100% sure.
> 
> ...


 
 Have you tried reconnecting the cable? That fixed the cutting out issue with my Tennmak Pro.


----------



## c0rp1

crabdog said:


> Have you tried reconnecting the cable? That fixed the cutting out issue with my Tennmak Pro.


 
 Oh yeah, definitely ... I did some more testing, the left earpiece seems to be more loosey when connected to a cable, and it definitely cuts out, though not on a shake head for example, but if I move the cable a bit more. As mentioned, I have 3 MMCX cables - 2 that came with the K3 Pro, and 1 from **** 4in1 - the only cable that doesn't cause any issue is the non-mic K3 Pro one, both the other ones have cut-outs with the left earpiece. I never experienced something like that with the 4in1 though, so it's definitely not the cable, but the earpiece (just one of them).
  
 Also I tried swapping the left and the right channel and the right one is definitely louder (probably by several dB) ... so not sure how to proceed now


----------



## crabdog

c0rp1 said:


> Oh yeah, definitely ... I did some more testing, the left earpiece seems to be more loosey when connected to a cable, and it definitely cuts out, though not on a shake head for example, but if I move the cable a bit more. As mentioned, I have 3 MMCX cables - 2 that came with the K3 Pro, and 1 from **** 4in1 - the only cable that doesn't cause any issue is the non-mic K3 Pro one, both the other ones have cut-outs with the left earpiece. I never experienced something like that with the 4in1 though, so it's definitely not the cable, but the earpiece (just one of them).
> 
> Also I tried swapping the left and the right channel and the right one is definitely louder (probably by several dB) ... so not sure how to proceed now


 
 I really wish they would fix MMCX -  it's terrible and I've been saying that for a while now. I still think Accutone's proprietary version is the best I've experienced personally.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, definitely an issue and not just with cheap chi-fi as I have had issues with the more lot expensive shures  and my se215 had cutting out issues from the very beginning, so annoying qc issues with MMCX occur even with established international brands and not just with unknown Chinese manufacturers


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> my new kinera bam03 dual BA ($29 from see u again on ali) are breaking in nicely--very detailed, treble-forward and energetic, plus after switching to large starline-type tips i'm able to coax quite a bit of low end, though it won't plumb the depths. i'm conscious of not overpraising these, since there may be some shiny new toy effect going on, but i do find myself reaching for them often.


 
  
 Even the lesser BAS02 is worth a punt, certainly no bass monster but a great option considering it's low price.


----------



## farhat

Has the **** DT2 + QC issues have been fixed? Anyone recently who received a pair? I listen to hip hop and dark wave / witch house type of music so I need recommendations with MMCX.


----------



## VinceHill24

Having heard a few bad QC cases with the K3 Pro, i'm kinda glad i got it earlier before the sale. It's very likely QC went down as demand surged during the sales. Probably only this batch i guess. I don't think MMCX in general is to be blamed because of this as they're pretty reliable as long as the quality of connection / the female socket used is good.


----------



## SpiderNhan

vincehill24 said:


> Having heard a few bad QC cases with the K3 Pro, i'm kinda glad i got it earlier before the sale. It's very likely QC went down as demand surged during the sales. Probably only this batch i guess. I don't think MMCX in general is to be blamed because of this as they're pretty reliable as long as the quality of connection / the female socket used is good.


 

 ​I just received a 3rd party MMCX cable and the connection is much more secure. The stock K3 cables would wiggle while connected and would spin freely like a ball bearing. The new cable is rock solid and the connection issues are gone.


----------



## loomisjohnson

anticute said:


> Thanks, very helpful. My daily driver is an X10, since my ety died. Let me know when you've had more time with them and got over the new toy syndrome, they sound like something that'd fit me
> 
> Oh, and how is the isolation btw?


 

 (re: the kinera bam03)...isolation with large comply or starline-type tips is quite good--better than average. i will say comfort is superior on the klipsch (of course, the klipsch are more comfortable than anything), but the kinera are nonetheless quite lightweight and comfortable.


----------



## mochill




----------



## Lurk650

mochill said:


>


 
 Biflange SF, interesting. I never cared for originals. How are these?


----------



## mochill

Way better fit, isolation is top notch


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

mochill said:


> Way better fit, isolation is top notch


 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Pair-2-pcs-SpinFit-CP220-CP230-CP240-360-Rotated-In-ear-Earphones-Patented-Silicone-Eartip/32806324122.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.OsOVEw


----------



## mochill

I have cp230


----------



## Mozu

mochill said:


> Way better fit, isolation is top notch


 

 Probably the best sounding tips I've used on the GR07X, if not the most comfortable. They rate somewhere middling as far as that's concerned, but I have shallow ear canals. Great isolation, and they stay put once they're in.
  
 (YMMV with other IEMs.)


----------



## all999

Sorry if it was discussed erliear, does anyone tried this BT cable? 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017-New-NiceHCK-HB1-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-MMCX-Cable-Support-For-Aptx/32789274984.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.Q0s5Se

Will it be good pairing with LZ A4?


----------



## chaturanga

all999 said:


> Sorry if it was discussed erliear, does anyone tried this BT cable?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017-New-NiceHCK-HB1-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-MMCX-Cable-Support-For-Aptx/32789274984.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.Q0s5Se
> 
> Will it be good pairing with LZ A4?




Seller lists it for LZ A4 already, So I guess it should.


----------



## Lurk650

all999 said:


> Sorry if it was discussed erliear, does anyone tried this BT cable?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017-New-NiceHCK-HB1-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-MMCX-Cable-Support-For-Aptx/32789274984.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.Q0s5Se
> 
> Will it be good pairing with LZ A4?




Im sure it works, it's MMCX... Idk how good the A4 will sound as BT though lol


----------



## HiFiChris

My German xDuoo X3 review, as always with a Google translator option to translate it into any language, went online, featuring measurements, photos and comparisons: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/04/xDuoo-X3-Review.html


----------



## Lurk650

hifichris said:


> My German xDuoo X3 review, as always with a Google translator option to translate it into any language, went online, featuring measurements, photos and comparisons: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/04/xDuoo-X3-Review.html


 
 Blast from the past DAP


----------



## VinceHill24

70$ at Massdrop ?! It's a really good deal that you won't wanna miss. They're really worth every price i paid for. I've spent pretty much a whole day with this since i got it earlier today. Just some brief impressions, they're very lean sounding with very good resolution overall. They're very well balanced imo and i would say quite close to being neutral. Their highs are bright but not overly so. They're no where to the point of edgy or harsh instead they're smooth and airy with great extension (i believe the wide frequency response 5hz - 40kHz accounts for that airy feel). 

Its bass is what i like the most. They're in no way recessed like what some Taobao review has mentioned. The amount of bass is just right and it's also deep with ample of subbass to complement the midbass. Bass notes have good speed, they're fast, tight and punchy as if it's coming out from a BA. Midrange sounds clear and natural although can come across as a bit thin. Upper midrange have better body and a fuller sound with female vocals sounding lush and clear though not as much being emphasised when compared to Magaosi K3 Pro, just smooth and clear.

One of the best thing in the Exclusive King i think is its instrument placement and separation. 
While its soundstage may not be that exceptional at this price point but the instrument separation and the placement in the stage is so clear & accurate without any bleed over and this probably is why they're marketed as a hifi monitor instead. 

They're very easy to drive, having rather low impedance at 12Ohm and a pretty high sensitivity @ 11dB so it kinda makes them quie loud even at lower volume (< 50% volume on both my Samsung Note 3 & Aigo Z2 is already loud enough and anything more would probably cause hearing damage)

These are just my brief initial impressions, i believe burn-in will further improve it as TFZ also recommended an 80-150hours of burn-in on this. As usual JMHO and YMMV.

And 1 more, they're actually quite heavy. In fact they're the heaviest of all plastic IEMs i had so wearing it for a long period may put strain on your ears and could cause discomfort.


----------



## CoiL

vincehill24 said:


> And 1 more, they're actually quite heavy. In fact they're the heaviest of all plastic IEMs i had so wearing it for a long period may put strain on your ears and could cause discomfort.


 
 Dual magnets graphene drivers weighing-in?


----------



## jant71

I got in a pair of cheap Asian brand earphones from Elecom. The Japanese maker does send stuff over here to the US for "fulfilled by Amazon" sales. I saw they were in stock and ordered a pair in orange to try out. They were $14.99... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K1O68UU/ref=sr_ph_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492890161&sr=sr-1&keywords=elecom+EHP-CB100
  




  

  

  
 Part of , the baby, of the "Black Black Black" series which all are described as "Neutral high sound quality headphone with minimal design, no sound choice to listen to. BLEC BLACK BLACK "which adopts ELECOM Torus External Magnet Driver (ETAM Driver) and reproduces compact but well-balanced high sound quality." The lines flagship CB1000 is PDD(piezo + dynamic driver set-up) but the little brothers are single driver with external magnets.
  
 For $15 you get a choice of 6 color for the cable and tips. My cable and tips are orange. You have a chin slider and a cord wrap. They have 7.0 micron PET driver that is titanium coated. It has 30 ribs to keep the driver stiffer and suppress vibrations. That and the 6 mm external torus magnet help give them a more neutral sound. You also get two steps for fit on the nozzles; outer will fit a couple of mm deeper and give a bit more bass and the second notch will not seal quite as deeply and give less bass.
  
 I think they are pretty cool looking and the housings barely any bigger than the medium tips that comes installed on them. They are quite well balanced and good separation out of the package. Pretty close to neutral bass-wise. No burn in but already seem well tuned and fun and capable for $15. I like them. Pretty rare for a $15 phone to have a closer to neutral and nicely controlled bass. Good comfort as well. Off to listen some and put some hours on. Early but I think these are worth posting about  though I would say to keep an eye out for the CB200 to be stocked as that seems quite well regarded.


----------



## Keller1

vincehill24 said:


> -snip-


 
  
How would you say these compare to the ZST?
  
 Nevermind, they lost me with the non-detachable cable on a $100 IEM.


----------



## VinceHill24

coil said:


> Dual magnets graphene drivers weighing-in?


Yes i believe so. There must have been lots of effort they put into making the dual magnet graphene drivers. And a correction, the faceplate is actually metallic, an inprovement from series's which were using plastic acrylic.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Totally digging these Bluetooth ATH-M50 knockoffs that say COOL NICE on the headband.

  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Powerful-Bass-Stereo-Wireless-Headset-Handsfree-Bluetooth-Headphone-Earphone-With-Microphone-Bluetooth-4-0-CSR-Chip/32426033889.html?spm=2114.11010108.1218.2.2gsC80&scm=1007.13562.39355.0&pvid=41b864fb-9db8-41cd-8d4d-a1f1eaff4b8a&tpp=1


----------



## s4tch

help me out, guys. i have the opportunity to buy a k3 pro for around $80. i mostly listen to metal, jazz, rock on my meizu pro 6. my daily driver is a fostex te02n, with a nice balanced character. my only reservation is the lack of some sub bass. my favorite ear- or headphones at home are the nad viso hp50s.

should i go for the k3 pro? would it match the pro 6? thanks!


----------



## Fulvio

I received a pair of "AK Light"  ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-AK-Light-In-Ear-Earphone-5mm-Mini-Dynamic-Noise-Cancelling-Sleep-Headset-With-Sleeping-Earplugs/32752459434.html ) This is the small review I left on Aliexpress.
 The IEMs seem well built, they are really small (but have rather large nozzles) and are among the most comfortable IEMs I own to use when sleeping on the side. Being so small, they have not much strain relief on the earphone side. The sound quality is good, albeit rather flat, but I probably just have to find the right eartips yet. I don't think it would suit bassheads as it does not emphasize low frequencies, but this might improve with the right eartips.
 So, they won't likely become my IEMs of choice, but I like them and they are really small and comfortable. Also, the cable and stuff is nice.
  
 I also received the QKZ W1: they are surprisingly decent considering I paid them like 3 bucks. Much more bass than the AK Light (they have among the strongest bass in my collection), but more importantly they fit well when I go running. They cause a bit of discomfort if worn for a long time, but to be honest if a long time of music-listening awaits me, I probably won't pick them at all.


----------



## msdos

farhat said:


> Has the **** DT2 + QC issues have been fixed? Anyone recently who received a pair? I listen to hip hop and dark wave / witch house type of music so I need recommendations with MMCX.


 
 I ordered some during the 11.11 sale and never received them. Seller said the QC problems haven't been fixed. Asked for a refund about a month ago after initially agreeing to wait for a fixed version. Considering **** released the 6in1 in the meantime I doubt they'll ever fix the DT2+.


----------



## antz123

Around 100$ what MMCX based in-ear can anyone suggest.
  
 I already own Senfer4in1, Tenmark Pro, Dunu2000. Would love a good engaging sound for more of classical rock  some new age stuff.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## SpiderNhan

antz123 said:


> Around 100$ what MMCX based in-ear can anyone suggest.
> 
> I already own Senfer4in1, Tenmark Pro, Dunu2000. Would love a good engaging sound for more of classical rock  some new age stuff.
> 
> Thanks.


 

 ​I can 100% recommend the Magaosi K3 Pro. The other one, which I haven't heard but is getting lots of praise, is the Sendiy M1221.


----------



## actorlife

spidernhan said:


> Totally digging these Bluetooth ATH-M50 knockoffs that say COOL NICE on the headband.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Powerful-Bass-Stereo-Wireless-Headset-Handsfree-Bluetooth-Headphone-Earphone-With-Microphone-Bluetooth-4-0-CSR-Chip/32426033889.html?spm=2114.11010108.1218.2.2gsC80&scm=1007.13562.39355.0&pvid=41b864fb-9db8-41cd-8d4d-a1f1eaff4b8a&tpp=1




Cool Nice is my motto So I may pick these up. Too bad no aptx. How can you describe the SQ? Close to Zs3?


----------



## HDot

spidernhan said:


> ​I just received a 3rd party MMCX cable and the connection is much more secure. The stock K3 cables would wiggle while connected and would spin freely like a ball bearing. The new cable is rock solid and the connection issues are gone.


 

 Which cable did you go for?


----------



## TwinACStacks

We had a couple of members buy those Sendiys Mixed opinions. One thought they were Great the other was disappointed. To me they are the Same shells as the Magaosi K1. The K3 is an upgrade.
  
 JMO
  
  








 TWIN


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote:


actorlife said:


> Cool Nice is my motto So I may pick these up. Too bad no aptx. How can you describe the SQ? Close to Zs3?


 
  
 Sorry if I mislead you but I didn't purchase them. I have enough over-ears. I just really dig the look. In NYC the 2nd most common headphone I spot behind Beats is the ATH-M50 and I just thought it would be fun to walk around with such a blatant knockoff. I have no intent to buy them however.
  


hdot said:


> Which cable did you go for?


 
  
 I got this $16 SainSonic MMCX cable. It's also available in black along with a cheaper mic/remote option.

 https://www.amazon.com/SainSonic-Detachable-Replacement-Earphone-Earphones/dp/B01MRRN7XD/
  
 And the pictures on Amazon do not do them justice. They are absolutely beautiful in person.


----------



## actorlife

Ah OK looked at a headfier video review and the guy said the bass is over blown and muddy treble was decent. The BT reach was terrible too bad they looked like a potential buy.


----------



## groucho69

spidernhan said:


> Totally digging these Bluetooth ATH-M50 knockoffs that say COOL NICE on the headband.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Powerful-Bass-Stereo-Wireless-Headset-Handsfree-Bluetooth-Headphone-Earphone-With-Microphone-Bluetooth-4-0-CSR-Chip/32426033889.html?spm=2114.11010108.1218.2.2gsC80&scm=1007.13562.39355.0&pvid=41b864fb-9db8-41cd-8d4d-a1f1eaff4b8a&tpp=1


 
 How are they for long use? I hate the ear sweats. Ah you don't have them.


----------



## antz123

@SpiderNhan
  
 Have you tried Dunu Titan 5, since it fell in the similar price range.  i thought to ask you.


----------



## SpiderNhan

antz123 said:


> @SpiderNhan
> 
> Have you tried Dunu Titan 5, since it fell in the similar price range.  i thought to ask you.


 

 ​I've only tried one Dunu to date and that's the DN-2000j.


----------



## 1clearhead

Note to K3 / K3 PRO owners....
  
 MaGaosi just informed me this past week that there are 3rd party distributers that are changing specs without their consent. they told me to mention to head-fier's some important facts!
  
 1. The K3 / K3 PRO is a MaGaosi product from HILISENING. Beware of 3rd party distributers selling fakes -not originally a HILISENING distributor
 2. They "do not" sell brown K3's
 3. The K3 HD has only been sold through several authorized taobao stores in China with the "HD" logo on the housing and NOT distributed "yet" to sell outside of China
 4. They plan to change the housing for the K3 HD before selling out of China, so beware of fakes! K3 / K3 PRO will continue with same housing, but the K3 HD will be modified with a different look
  
 This is the latest from MaGaosi's personal message to me from Shenzhen to Beijing.
  
  
 -Clear


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Note to K3 / K3 PRO owners....
> 
> MaGaosi just informed me this past week that there are 3rd party distributers that are changing specs without their consent. they told me to mention to head-fier's some important facts!
> 
> ...


 
  
 So what we know for sure is brown = fake.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

slaterlovesspam said:


> So what we know for sure is brown = fake.


 
 If it's yellow, let it mellow. If it's brown, flush it down.


----------



## c0rp1

1clearhead said:


> 1. The K3 / K3 PRO is a MaGaosi product from HILISENING. Beware of 3rd party distributers selling fakes -not originally a HILISENING distributor


 
  
 How can we check the distributor?


----------



## pranavtripathi

Hey Guys,
Has anyone here tried any of the IEMs by Super Audio? They have a pretty configuration of BAs and DDs. Please advise.
Thanks.


----------



## jant71

1clearhead said:


> Note to K3 / K3 PRO owners....
> 
> 4. They plan to change the housing for the K3 HD before selling out of China, so beware of fakes! K3 / K3 PRO will continue with same housing, but the K3 HD will be modified with a different look


 
 For the best to avoid the repetition and confusion it was starting to cause as well as slowing the fakes down for the HD though other methods of verifying should probably be put in place


----------



## bamatav

Hi guys
I want to upgrade my takstar hi1200, i like they soundsign but i want to increase bass and separation, and overall increase many step (not just increase 1 step) because to use many years . Max budged $100. I thing to buy 1more triple driver . Are there any suggestion the best iem for me?
Thank you


----------



## Slater

laughmoredaily said:


> If it's yellow, let it mellow. If it's brown, flush it down.


 
  
 Haha, good one! I spit beer out of my nose when I read this


----------



## Mozu

mozu said:


> So, this is going to sound like a commercial, but I've just gotten my 2.5mm balanced cables in from Wild Lee, and aside from having to file down the connector housing to fit into a ZS3, they're brilliant. Seriously brilliant for a headphone I've paid twenty-five bucks for, all told.
> 
> The MMCX version is going on my Lyra IIs when they get here. We'll see how the Espresso cable fares against ALO's fancypants single-ended Litz.


 
  
 Lyra IIs arrived.
  
  ...Anyone wanna buy an ALO cable? It's built better than the VE cable, but it had god damned better be for the price, seeing as the VE cable was $15.


----------



## Brooko

Some off topic and unfriendly posts just got nuked


----------



## antz123

Got my self :
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-2-5mm-Balanced-8-Cores-Pure-Silver-Earphone-MMCX-Cable-4-Pole-Jack-Plug/32790663172.html
  
 It was for 140$ on sale period.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

1clearhead said:


> Note to K3 / K3 PRO owners....
> 
> MaGaosi just informed me this past week that there are 3rd party distributers that are changing specs without their consent. they told me to mention to head-fier's some important facts!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Could you obtain a "safe list" of distributors or method to identify the real ones?
 Thanks,
 .


----------



## groucho69

oopswrongplanet said:


> Could you obtain a "safe list" of distributors or method to identify the real ones?
> Thanks,
> .


 
 Is it safe?


----------



## Ahmad313

1clearhead said:


> Note to K3 / K3 PRO owners....
> 
> MaGaosi just informed me this past week that there are 3rd party distributers that are changing specs without their consent. they told me to mention to head-fier's some important facts!
> 
> ...


 
 So how we check it is from HILISENING or not,????


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> Haha, good one! I spit beer out of my nose when I read this


 
 cottage rules


----------



## Slater

ahmad313 said:


> So how we check it is from HILISENING or not,????




We are trying to figure that out right now over on the K3 discussion thread.


----------



## SuperLuigi

I'm catching up a few days of posts and lots of talk about burn in again. What exactly do people think is happening during "burn-in"? I don't believe in this but I'm willing to keep an open mind but I don't really get what could change the audio from this burning in period.


----------



## Slater

ahmad313 said:


> Thanks ,  can you please post the link to that thread here , ,,,


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/839011/magaosi-k3-pro-impressions-and-discussions-thread


----------



## Ioni1

nocmnt said:


> I have the superlux 387 iems haven't found any reviews yet but I'll give you mine, just pure awesome, better than my sennheiser momentum m2s, the 387 sound like they are overears! They have it all!


 

 Are they semi-open like previous series (381-385) ?
  
 The one that Gearbest sold from the image it seems open but... i really can't find any info about it. Don't know if that sort of grid is just esthetic or a different structure. 
  
 Can someone do a personal review or some comparison ?


----------



## anticute

Received a new pair of Tingo FL800 today, based on me really liking my last pair (that I broke). Man, either these are faulty, or I've really changed my preferences and gotten better reference points, but they are sounding really muddy and hollow..


----------



## Vidal

anticute said:


> Received a new pair of Tingo FL800 today, based on me really liking my last pair (that I broke). Man, either these are faulty, or I've really changed my preferences and gotten better reference points, but they are sounding really muddy and hollow..


 
  
 My original pair still sound excellent real top 10 material, I've not seen them on sale anywhere recently so I assumed they'd gone out of production.
  
 Were they from a known seller? Reason for asking was I often wondered with these what happens if someone tries to pass off a lower quality version as the Tingo or Swing ones?


----------



## anticute

Nah, only found one seller who had them, and it was some unknown store. Didn't think anyone would fake such an unknown IEM, but now, looking at it, the cable is slightly different, including the connectors..
  
 I was going to contact the seller, but it seems the store has seized to be. Good sign...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh well, shouldn't have a problem with my dispute then..


----------



## 1clearhead

oopswrongplanet said:


> Could you obtain a "safe list" of distributors or method to identify the real ones?
> Thanks,
> .


 
    Quote:


ahmad313 said:


> So how we check it is from HILISENING or not,????


 
  
 I'll go ahead and contact them today and see if they can shed some light on where would be the best possible stores to purchase from.


----------



## smy1

I just ordered the colorful zst. Always wanted to try out the colorful ZST!! But don't know if I should spend more for the white upgraded cable.

What should i expect on the ZST and i will prob order the urbanfun sometime soon.


----------



## SpiderNhan

smy1 said:


> I just ordered the colorful zst. Always wanted to try out the colorful ZST!! But don't know if I should spend more for the white upgraded cable.


 
 I don't notice any differences in sound, but the cable is less rubbery, less sticky, less microphonic, and better looking.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

smy1 said:


> I just ordered the colorful zst. Always wanted to try out the colorful ZST!! But don't know if I should spend more for the white upgraded cable.
> 
> What should i expect on the ZST and i will prob order the urbanfun sometime soon.


 
 I ordered the black ZST from Gearbest recently, it came to $14 US with 2-4 week shipping. It usually arrives in 2 weeks. The Colorful is too feminine for me. Don't bother with the silver cable, I heard it's a waste of money unless you have lots of money to waste.


----------



## smy1

laughmoredaily said:


> I ordered the black ZST from Gearbest recently, it came to $14 US with 2-4 week shipping. It usually arrives in 2 weeks. The Colorful is too feminine for me. Don't bother with the silver cable, I heard it's a waste of money unless you have lots of money to waste.


 
 i heard some people say that the colorful one sounds the best.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

smy1 said:


> i heard some people say that the colorful one sounds the best.


 
 I think I might have heard the same, I also heard others who said bother versions had the same sound... I don't know if I ever plan on buying the Colorful, too many headphones I own.  I just bought another for the Walnut v2 tonight.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I just found a pair of 32-ohm IEM's from Seoget for $4.08 US. I wonder how bad they sound? Lol.
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Seoget-Stereo-Super-Bass-headset-earphone-headphone-for-Mobile-Phone-Stereo-Earphones-Super-Bass-Headset-With/32742710135.html


----------



## dontcallmejan

antz123 said:


> @SpiderNhan
> 
> Have you tried Dunu Titan 5, since it fell in the similar price range.  i thought to ask you.


 
 Had the Titan 5 and 3, I didn't quite like the 5 since it was too V shaped for my tastes. I liked the 3 though, thought it can be a touch bright but it pairs well with warm sources.


----------



## Ahmad313

dontcallmejan said:


> Had the Titan 5 and 3, I didn't quite like the 5 since it was too V shaped for my tastes. I liked the 3 though, thought it can be a touch bright but it pairs well with warm sources.


 
 Can you post a short comparison between titan 3, A4 and K3pro,  if it is possible ,  thanks ,,,


----------



## antz123

@dontcallmejan
  
 V shape at times work well with Rock, Dunu's over all are bit on that. How would you compare it with Magosi ?
  
@SpiderNhan
  
 Have you tried Balanced cables with Magosi ? If yes whats your feedback.
  
 My prime reason for a good MMCX based in-ear is that oddly I have balanced cable n no deserving iems


----------



## dontcallmejan

ahmad313 said:


> Can you post a short comparison between titan 3, A4 and K3pro,  if it is possible ,  thanks ,,,




The Titan 3 is a mid centric to bright IEM, which has slight peaks in the treble. Has neutral bass, good soundstage. 

The k3Pro for me, is a midcentric with slightly elevated bass. Lush mids, great details, soundstage and imaging. Added a SPC cable to pair with its warmish signature.

B/B LZA4, Bigger bass than the K3Pro with better impact, but the k3pro has better control. Slightly​ better treble extension vs the stock k3 pro, but doesn't have the same beautiful mids of the k3pro.


----------



## dontcallmejan

antz123 said:


> @dontcallmejan
> 
> 
> V shape at times work well with Rock, Dunu's over all are bit on that. How would you compare it with Magosi ?




The k3pro has leaner bass, better control, lusher and more forward mids and smoother treble.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Just ordered this last night. Yes, aesthetics played a lot on my decision.

2017 ESMOOTH ES-320 Wooden Ear Clip Heavy Bass Dynamic Hifi Music In Ear Auriculares Headset Earphones Earbuds Fone De Ouvido
 http://s.aliexpress.com/N7ruaYri 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## VinceHill24

Is there really no one else here has the TFZ Exclusive King ? I thought people's gonna be excited for TFZ as they're kinda popular here back then and had some pretty good reputation yet i can't seem to find anyone else talking about it now. It seems to be the same case too previously for Balance 2/2M and i wonder ... They're really great sounding imo even without a detachable cable they're still a good value buy.


----------



## Shinry

smy1 said:


> i heard some people say that the colorful one sounds the best.


 
  
  


laughmoredaily said:


> I think I might have heard the same, I also heard others who said bother versions had the same sound... I don't know if I ever plan on buying the Colorful, too many headphones I own.  I just bought another for the Walnut v2 tonight.


 
  
 In the end we had a few notifications that the ZST Carbon were retuned and then released as Colorfull. In the meantime the changes were also applied to the Carbon so every piece bought now should sound the same. (QC aside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Vidal

Got a stack of new earphones today: -

Kubite T001M - reviewed already
Sunorm SE950 - reviewed
Somic MH417
Lapas RX300
Lapas RX600
Awei Q6
Dodocool DA90
Baseus Lark Boeing


----------



## crabdog

VinceHill24 said:


> Is there really no one else here has the TFZ Exclusive King ? I thought people's gonna be excited for TFZ as they're kinda popular here back then and had some pretty good reputation yet i can't seem to find anyone else talking about it now. It seems to be the same case too previously for Balance 2/2M and i wonder ... They're really great sounding imo even without a detachable cable they're still a good value buy.



I have one on the way. Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## antz123

@SpiderNhan 
You tried K3 with balanced cables?


----------



## VinceHill24 (Apr 27, 2017)

crabdog said:


> I have one on the way. Looking forward to hearing it.


Great. Looking forward to your impressions. IMO, I think they really bring out the best of graphene DD with the crazy level of detail i perceive, much more resolving than K3 Pro, 1More triple & even the unnamed D2. Now i'm 100% convinced for "more doesn't equal better" claim.

Had some hard time fiddling out new head-fi interface. It's mobile compatibility now seems a bit erratic. I keep having issues replying to post / quoting replies from my Note 3, the text box is not even there most of the time. Not sure if anyone's facing the same issue as me.


----------



## SpiderNhan

@antz123
I do not have any balanced sources so I've never used balanced cables of any kind.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@VinceHill24 The update hasn't gone over so well. I can't log in on mobile unless I manually enter head-fi.org/f/login. The number of missing features and glitches are just absurd. Hopefully given some time they figure it out and are able to return even a modicum of the functionality Head-fi used to have. Bleh...


----------



## loomisjohnson

This blows. I hope to return if they get the Ui figured out,, but life is too short


----------



## Muataz (Apr 27, 2017)

Today I audition a new Headphone *Double zero, *in Tokyo-akihabara- and they had a special event with 6 headphones and onkyo players. the price 19800 Japanese Yen

This thing sound very good, and I audition many headphones in tokyo these days and this D00 is better than many headphone like audio technica ath-m50x and B&W P7.

If I have to describe the sound it like was cut from Sony Z7, but does not have the same sub-bass as Z7 but every thing is similar. Also, I liked how the treble is strong and clear and not fatiguing the same time.

The build quality was good and also looked good.

Some pictures with my chord mojo on the table.


----------



## VinceHill24

I liked head-fi but i i love it to be the old school way. Too much of fancy looking stuff probably makes all these glitches and the user friendly features gone. Let's hope it got fixed soon for a more mobile friendly UI. Can't even quote you to reply B9Scrambler.


----------



## Vidal

VinceHill24 said:


> I liked head-fi but i i love it to be the old school way. Too much of fancy looking stuff probably makes all these glitches and the user friendly features gone. Let's hope it got fixed soon for a more mobile friendly UI. Can't even quote you to reply B9Scrambler.



You can quote but it's a PITA compared to the old site


----------



## peskypesky

I just received my KZ ED9 Tuning Nozzle IEM's







Got them for  $14, with free 2-day Prime shipping from Amazon.

My first impressions:
VERY impressed with the packaging and build. Love the plastic case and all the various accessories. Love the solid metal build. They feel like quality. So much nicer than the IEM's and earbuds I had in the past.

As for the sound, let me first say that I've *only* been using headphones for the past few years. No earbuds or IEMs. So, when I first tried these, using the narrow filters, and playing some Mastodon on my FiiO X1, the lack of bass immediately disappointed me. I thought I had made a mistake in thinking I could be happy with IEMs.

BUT then I put in the wide filters, and the bass improved dramatically. Still not as good as even small on-ear headphones like the KSC-75 or JVC Flats....but acceptable. Actually, pretty damn impressive for such a small device. 

The other thing I had sort of forgotten was how much better the isolation/noise-cancelling is with IEMs. I work in an open office, and when I put these in, the snug fit blocks out so much of the ambient noise. This really allows the brain to focus on the music. In the office I usually wear full-sized closed headphones to block out sound, but these IEMs might be even better. 

The noise-canceling is very important to me because I live in NYC and ride very noisy subway trains every day. I really need to block out the noise of the train and the noise of annoying people talking on their cellphones and crazy people shouting their madness. As much as I like the sound and comfort of KSC75s and JVC Flats, they just do not block out the annoying noises of the urban commute. So I am actually really excited to try these out on the subway train later today.

So, back to the sound. Like I said, the bass is good, and the overall sound quality is really putting a smile on my face. I obviously need to try it out with a bunch of different styles of music, and play with the EQ settings on my X1.....but right now, the Mastodon is sounding damn good and hard-rocking and I am giving a big thumbs up to these IEMs. For $14, this is a *NO BRAINER* purchase.

I will be receiving a pair of Rock Zircons today, and am looking forward to the comparison of these two budget heavy-hitters.


----------



## theredhood

peskypesky said:


> I just received my KZ ED9 Tuning Nozzle IEM's
> 
> Got them for  $14, with free 2-day Prime shipping from Amazon.
> 
> ...



I have the ed9 as well and agree that it's a little bass shy for me, but with eq it's pretty great. 
My biggest problems with, is it can get too sibilant with some female singers and the cable is sticky and microphonic. 
Other than that, I love the clarity and clear vocals it produces.


----------



## bjaardker

50 days after purchase, I've finally received my MEMT X5s.

They don't do any one thing exceptionally, but they seem to do everything well. So light, so easy to listen to. These are definitely something everyone should have for their "knock around" headphones that you pop in when you just want some music and you're not doing any critical listening. 

Favorite tips to use with them: KZ Starline. The extra stem length gives a good insertion and seal without the hassle of a double flange.

Highlights: Super easy listening. NO fatigue yet they have good detail. A nice little bass kick that is tight with good air movement.

Downfalls: Separation and soundstage are lacking when compared to other recent budget fi options like the KZ ATE. Step one level up with another $10-20 to a **** 4in1 or something like that and these are positively one dimensional.

Recommendation: Buy. The hype is real. These are really enjoyable headphones and worth every penny. These would be the first recommendation I make to any family member who isn't "into" headphones.


----------



## actorlife

After not receiving some Stuff got some refunds and Ordered The... Yep OK Right. After reading glowing reviews of these decided to pick these up. After just receiving the Awei 900i decided to try their other famous models. 
Awei Q9
Awei 800M
Plextone x41
NOW for the wait time.


----------



## crabdog

bjaardker said:


> 50 days after purchase, I've finally received my MEMT X5s.
> 
> They don't do any one thing exceptionally, but they seem to do everything well. So light, so easy to listen to. These are definitely something everyone should have for their "knock around" headphones that you pop in when you just want some music and you're not doing any critical listening.
> 
> ...


wow 50 days is pretty epic lol. I agree with most of the things you say. It's good to see someone hears the same from the bass that I do ie: a nice little bass kick and not the MASSIVE bass that some people described.


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> After not receiving some Stuff got some refunds and Ordered The... Yep OK Right. After reading glowing reviews of these decided to pick these up. After just receiving the Awei 900i decided to try their other famous models.
> Awei Q9
> Awei 800M
> Plextone x41
> NOW for the wait time.



Are you saying you've seen glowing reviews on these?


----------



## peskypesky

theredhood said:


> I have the ed9 as well and agree that it's a little bass shy for me, but with eq it's pretty great.
> My biggest problems with, is it can get too sibilant with some female singers and the cable is sticky and microphonic.
> Other than that, I love the clarity and clear vocals it produces.



Yes, the sticky cable is a flaw. The cable on my Rock Zircon set is much nicer.


----------



## Vidal

peskypesky said:


> Yes, the sticky cable is a flaw. The cable on my Rock Zircon set is much nicer.



Yes, but the cable on the Rock Zircon breaks very early usually near the microphone. Mind you for me that's not too much of a problem as it revolves the key flaw in the Zircon.


----------



## wendyKL

I've come across some similar IEMs to the Shure SE846. They are on aliexpress. The price ranges from $150 - $300 putting them in a price bracket for me. Does anyone have any experience with these types of IEM? They are called DIY846 and k3003 on aliexpress. I shall be using the Audioquest Dragonfly RED with my iphone.


----------



## actorlife (Apr 28, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Are you saying you've seen glowing reviews on these?


On the Awei thread here many people like them So I said what the heck both for 7ish shipped. The Plextone X41 4.99 is said to be an all a rounder with great bass according to a online review I saw about a month ago. Not too much I said why not. I think you would like the Awei 900i no harsh anything.


----------



## Vidal

I think I bought a pair of the 900i a long time ago, gave them to my neighbour as there wasn't enough treble for me. I haven't heard a Awei I've liked yet, too dark or too much bass. I do have the Q6 to do this weekend though


----------



## Vidal

Quick blast with the Q6 - looks like still too much bass although a lot better in the treble


----------



## actorlife (Apr 28, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Quick blast with the Q6 - looks like still too much bass although a lot better in the treble


Gotta check out the Q6. 
I got the q7i coming as well that I ordered 2 weeks ago. Oh I thought you were not a big treble fan. 900i is what I like about them no harshness treble and the bass is nice. They can go loud too. I eq my stuff so the bass is tight. To me it sounds like my sound magic  PL50
Plextone review:
http://www.thephonograph.net/plextone-x41m-review/


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> Oh I thought you were not a big treble fan. 900i is what I like about them no harshness treble and the bass is nice.



No, I am a treble fan - sharper the better for me. Not a fan of excessive bass which most Awei have.


----------



## actorlife

Vidal said:


> No, I am a treble fan - sharper the better for me. Not a fan of excessive bass which most Awei have.


I see. Did you like the Q9 and 800M? You have the q6i or q6?


----------



## Vidal

Not heard either of those, based on the Q5 and Q6 not sure I'll try too many more Awei


----------



## actorlife (Apr 28, 2017)

So I guess you like a neutral sound eh? I do too just like different types. Sibilance and treble harshness bother me. Like the Joyroom Iem I got. Let's see if the Awei are treble shy on the ones I'm getting hopefully not. Ever try JBM Iem?


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> Ever try JBM Iem?



JBMMJ? yes, recently reviewed the MJ8500 

Not sure if it's JBMMJ or JBM as it's not clear on the logo.


----------



## actorlife

Yeah I saw those on your site. Dunno if they changed the name but the JBM 800 Iem were liked. Could not find them though.


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> Yeah I saw those on your site. Dunno if they changed the name but the JBM 800 Iem were liked. Could not find them though.



Try searching for JBMMJ S800


----------



## smy1 (Apr 28, 2017)

So I think I am going to order one more headphone with the ZST for now, should I get the seafh awk009 or the einsear t2 if I am looking for more vocal oritentied and wide soundstage?

I really want to get the urbanfun but I will get it later.


----------



## Vidal

smy1 said:


> So I think I am going to order one more headphone with the ZST for now, should I get the seafh awk009 or the einsear t2 if I am looking for more vocal oritentied and wide soundstage?
> 
> I really want to get the urbanfun but I will get it later.



My choice would be the Seahf, just listening to Norah Jones with them now


----------



## actorlife

Vidal said:


> Try searching for JBMMJ S800


They are JBM MJ800 thread here:
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/jbm-earphones.626591/


----------



## Vidal

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...hone-In-ear-Earphone/1261071_32689197441.html

http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_368043.html


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> They are JBM MJ800 thread here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/jbm-earphones.626591/



Ignore above this is them

http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_26481.html

Given how old that thread is, I'll not bother, things seem to have move a lot in 5 years


----------



## smy1

Vidal said:


> My choice would be the Seahf, just listening to Norah Jones with them now



It looks like the price went up to $15 from $10. Still worth?


----------



## actorlife

Vidal said:


> Ignore above this is them
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_26481.html
> 
> Given how old that thread is, I'll not bother, things seem to have move a lot in 5 years


Ah OK I was just looking at ebay. I was just curious. 
 seafh AWK-009 I see you are comparing them to your fav earphones. I see them on eBay for 14usd.


----------



## peskypesky (Apr 28, 2017)

smy1 said:


> It looks like the price went up to $15 from $10. Still worth?


$9.79 at Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Housing-Head...-AWK-I009M1/dp/B01N9LN5K4?tag=markepulse10-20
https://www.amazon.com/Housing-Head...srs=14059206011&ie=UTF8&qid=1493409913&sr=8-2


----------



## Vidal

smy1 said:


> It looks like the price went up to $15 from $10. Still worth?



They're my joint No.1 at the moment. Only Amazon US has them for $10, that Penon price was pre-order only. The Amazon ones look like them come with my personal nemesis the noodle cable


----------



## actorlife

Thanks for the link I like the black one. What is it about the noodle cable you don't like haha the 900i are noodle my only pair with that cable don't mind it so far. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M...ords=seahf&dpPl=1&dpID=41jtvsMEQKL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> What is it about the noodle cable you don't like haha the 900i are noodle my only pair with that cable don't mind it so far.



They are the work of Satan! 

Heavy, cumbersome and noisy mind you I've never had tangling problems with earphones that have them, probably because I never use them.


----------



## actorlife

Damn that's harsh V just got mine time will tell. I've had some cables with tangling problems and it is a bitch hahaha.


----------



## peskypesky

I just ordered a set of the black ones. The flat cable is something I want, because i HATE tangled cables!
https://www.amazon.com/Housing-Head...=1493409995&ref=plSrch&ref_=mp_s_a_1_2&sr=8-2


----------



## Vidal (Apr 28, 2017)

peskypesky said:


> I just ordered a set of the black ones. The flat cable is something I want, because i HATE tangled cables!



Well don't say I didn't warn ya if a plague of frogs descends on your home  

Actually looking at the images doesn't look as chunky as some flat cables


----------



## actorlife (Apr 28, 2017)

Or raining  frogs on  your car. Yep saw that movie. V what do you think of these earbuds since they are the same peep that make your all time fav earphones. Might get a pair have not had earbuds in years.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/ty-hi-z-32ohm-hifi-earbuds-earphone


----------



## peskypesky

Vidal said:


> Well don't say I didn't warn ya if a plague of frogs descends on your home



Yum.


----------



## actorlife

Yuck. Cheapest I've seen on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/172545817008


----------



## peskypesky

actorlife said:


> Yuck.



"Frogs, the prototypical modern-day amphibian, taste definitively like chicken. Their texture is even like chicken. In a blind taste test, I couldn’t tell the difference. White meat, intermediate texture, mild flavor: It’s all there."

http://www.slate.com/articles/life/food/2012/09/tasting_like_chicken_its_evolutionary_origins_.html


----------



## groucho69




----------



## actorlife (Apr 28, 2017)

I knew you'd chime in hahahaha


----------



## SpiderNhan

I've been using the 1More EB100 for the past few days and will give them a proper review soon. I believe they are a discontinued model since there is no mention of them on 1More's website and only two retailers currently offer it; $159 at Newegg and $50 at GearBest. I've never owned a pair of Bluetooth headphones or IEMs before so I can't offer comparisons to similar offerings from other manufacturers but overall my experience with them is positive despite several annoying quirks.



 

These are my impressions:

*Pros:*
-Good battery life. Easily gets me through the day between charges.
-Musical v-shaped signature.
-Sound is clear with a powerful, but not overwhelming, bass.
-Light, comfortable, secure fit. Extra points here since I wear glasses.
-Solid build.
-Phone call quality. My voice doesn't sound distant and comes in loud and clear.
-Water-resistant. Wore it in the shower to test and they came out unscathed.
-Quick, easy pairing.
-Precise vocal prompts for Pairing, Connected, Disconnected and High, Medium and Low battery levels.
-Simultaneous pairing with 2 devices.
-apt-X support. Definitely sounds clearer and less compressed connected to my apt-X enabled Galaxy S6 Active than my non-apt-X Windows 10 laptop.
-Independent 30-step volume control. Combined with the host device's volume control you can really fine-tune your listening level.

*Cons:*
-Cannot use while charging. Although being tethered to an electrical socket or USB port defeats the point of wireless headphones.
-Bass lacks texture and rolls off early. It's slightly boomy, but not overtly so. Sub-bass is lacking.
-Treble is HOT! Tip rolling doesn't alleviate this due to the shallow fit. It has lessened with burn-in, but the sibilance is strong with this one. The treble sensitive beware.
-Small soundstage with poor imaging.
-Not waterproof. Light splashing and rain are okay, but these will not survive a dip in the pool(or toilet).
-Cable favors the right side. The weight of the playback control and mic module causes the short cable to pull to the right instead of resting evenly on the back of my neck. Not that big of an issue, but my OCD won't let it go.
-Buttons are confusing. Even though the center multi-function button has a raised dot to help identify it, I often can't tell it apart from the natural seams between the buttons and usually fumble around when trying to pause/play music. Also, long pressing the volume buttons will skip tracks but for some reason the buttons are reversed. Long pressing Vol + restarts the current song or skips to the previous track while Vol - skips to the next song. Weird.
-Shallow fit. Because of the design the EB100 can't go very deep although it doesn't affect the seal or sound quality.
-Vocal prompts sound like 32kps mp3s.
-The Max Volume BEEP! It's high-pitched and loud. I hate it every time I hear it.
-Short wireless range. My 600 sq-ft apartment isn't big, but it's big enough to lose connection from one corner to the other.
-Beware the hand. Putting my hand in the pocket that my phone is in will result in cutouts.
-Connection issues when dual paired. I get more cutouts, static interference, and a glitch where I stepped away from my laptop while on a phone call and got a vocal "Disconnected" prompt every 10 seconds until I powered them off and on again.

Overall it seems like the Cons far outweigh the Pros, but the convenience of running around my apartment untethered while listening to podcasts and doing housework is priceless. It's also nice to use Android Pay without juggling cables. Perhaps newer Bluetooth IEMs lack the shortcomings of the EB100, but I haven't used any other models. The $159 price at Newegg is definitely too high considering better options available in that price range, but for the $50 I paid for them I feel they are well worth the investment.


----------



## actorlife

Nice review you should get the mpow swift bluetooth to compare 11.99 on ebay at the moment. Great sq imo.


----------



## SpiderNhan

actorlife said:


> Nice review you should get the mpow swift bluetooth to compare 11.99 on ebay at the moment. Great sq imo.


Thanks for the suggestion but I bought these to give to my brother and decided to review them since there's no info about them anywhere. I'm still on the fence about picking up a dedicated BT headphone or just sticking with a dongle that makes all my headphones BT capable. The main one I'm looking at is the V-MODA Forza Metallo Wireless at $170. It's possibly a tax return splurge.


----------



## actorlife (Apr 28, 2017)

I think you will dig them I'd say they are on par with ZS3/ZST. They also have aptX for better SQ than regular Bluetooth. Thought I'd share.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

is it worth it to get the seahf awk009 if i already have a kr25d on the way. @Vidal


----------



## themindfreak

@SpiderNhan Using it in the shower is overkill haha... Anyways I bought an Awei a885BL for my friend and was disappointed with its sound quality. It claimed to have aptx and all the water resistant features but in short it was just a bad product by them. I guess not all chifi BT earphones can make a great debut. IMO


----------



## Vidal (Apr 29, 2017)

alizeofeniquito said:


> is it worth it to get the seahf awk009 if i already have a kr25d on the way. @Vidal



I'd wait and see if you like the KR25D first, both put more emphasis on the mids and highs than the lower frequencies when compared to other IEMs like the Einsear T2s. 

The KR25D are a little warmer and a bit more relaxed than the Seahf


----------



## crabdog

Just spotted these on AE. No idea what they're like but it's nice to see some genuine innovation from Chi-Fi (I'm assuming it  hasn't been done before: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ar-Earphones-Earpods/1213684_32807782121.html


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> Just spotted these on AE. No idea what they're like but it's nice to see some genuine innovation from Chi-Fi (I'm assuming it  hasn't been done before:



I've seen 3D printing being used to make shells for headphones - grado style ones - not for earphones. I guess it works well for small production runs, can't imagine it's cheap to do though


----------



## crabdog

@Vidal was it you saying recently that you like your treble? I've been enjoying the Veedix NC50, might be worth a shot if you like a brighter iem.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> @Vidal was it you saying recently that you like your treble? I've been enjoying the Veedix NC50, might be worth a shot if you like a brighter iem.



Neutral with strong treble and expansive soundstage - those Veedix are a little too rich for my tastes. I'm more of a budget IEM hunter.


----------



## abhijollyguy

Guys

Any IEMs with a vocals to die for with neutral sound signature?

P.S. I already have Earsonics SM64, RE400 so obviously need better than these.


----------



## Saoshyant

Finally got around to trying spin-fits.  Wasn't sure which size would suit my ears best, but so far the medium size seems best.  Comfort is solid, bass seems improved over the old vsonic foams I was using on the test pair.  Might have to give these a listen to see what I think of the end result.  Tried them first on my Rose Pudding, but the comfort was just ruined, causing some real pain which made me take them out immediately.  Second pair to try was the VSonic VSD3, and it feels like it's a great pairing so far.


----------



## groucho69

actorlife said:


> I knew you'd chime in hahahaha



Are you saying that I'm predictable?


----------



## actorlife

Si senor predictable. Baha haha. Was listening to the Rock Zircon last night man are the mids good on them. Michael Buble voice was up front and center and clear as a bell. Played some Marvin Gaye and bass was tight. Maybe I got a good copy cause people say the mids are not that good.


----------



## actorlife

crabdog said:


> Just spotted these on AE. No idea what they're like but it's nice to see some genuine innovation from Chi-Fi (I'm assuming it  hasn't been done before: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ar-Earphones-Earpods/1213684_32807782121.html


Another product from TY Hi-Z. Man they are churning them out.


----------



## Holypal

abhijollyguy said:


> Guys
> 
> Any IEMs with a vocals to die for with neutral sound signature?
> 
> P.S. I already have Earsonics SM64, RE400 so obviously need better than these.



Vsonic GR07c is very good for vocals, with neutral and smooth sound. Now it has detachable cable version. 

For less than $10, **** PT15 earbuds is also good for female vocals.


----------



## SpiderNhan

actorlife said:


> Another product from TY Hi-Z. Man they are churning them out.


If you scroll past the initial specs it lists the brand as Seahf.


----------



## actorlife

Are they the same company? Weird.


----------



## Vidal

SpiderNhan said:


> If you scroll past the initial specs it lists the brand as Seahf.



Could just be that the seller forgot to change the entries, I've seen that with quite a few on Aliexpress. 

Anyang Su Seahf's creator is on Facebook and he's not shown off any pictures of those IEMs


----------



## Shinry

The picture says
_BT Audio_ (it's no Bluetooth so I guess the company)
The title goes with
_Heargear_
And the descripiton tells
_SeaHF _
And the specifications list
_Ty Hi-Z
_


----------



## smy1

Vidal said:


> I'd wait and see if you like the KR25D first, both put more emphasis on the mids and highs than the lower frequencies when compared to other IEMs like the Einsear T2s.
> 
> The KR25D are a little warmer and a bit more relaxed than the Seahf



the KR25D looks interesting to. Would you still choose the seafh over the KR25D?


----------



## alizeofeniquito

Vidal said:


> I'd wait and see if you like the KR25D first, both put more emphasis on the mids and highs than the lower frequencies when compared to other IEMs like the Einsear T2s.
> 
> The KR25D are a little warmer and a bit more relaxed than the Seahf



thanks vidal.


----------



## Vidal

smy1 said:


> the KR25D looks interesting to. Would you still choose the seafh over the KR25D?



The difference in preference between them is very small.


----------



## smy1

Vidal said:


> The difference in preference between them is very small.



decided to get the KR25D hope they are good. Is the build quality good also?


----------



## Vidal

smy1 said:


> decided to get the KR25D hope they are good. Is the build quality good also?



Only the cable covering is a bit of let down really. Everything else is metal and put together well.


----------



## modjo

Is there anyone who have both Moni One and 1More Tripple Driver? How does it compare? 
Thanks!


----------



## actorlife

Anyone recommend any wooden earphones under $15?


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> Anyone recommend any wooden earphones under $15?



DZAT DF10 or Kubite T001M are the only wood earphones I've tested that are decent and near that price


----------



## Hisoundfi (Apr 30, 2017)

It's Chinese!

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/...dphones-matt-black.22150/reviews#review-18515


----------



## ibunito

what the best earphone under $20?


----------



## themindfreak

ibunito said:


> what the best earphone under $20?


There isnt really a best earphone due to preference over sound signature but some of the current top chifi ones are as follow.
Balanced sound: Urbanfun HIfi Hybrid, Seahf Awk009
Soundstage and imaging: Somic V4, Uiisui Hm7(Holographic 3D sound according to some)
Bass heavy: Boarseman Kr49, Memt X5
Detailed sound: Vivo xe800
You can also check out VIdal's website, he has a whole list of reviews up there.


----------



## s4tch

i got the seahf awk009 earlier last week, and i wouldn't say it's balanced sounding. it lacks some bass, it's pretty bright sounding from my phone (meizu pro 6) and desktop dac (denon da300) too, not to mention my benjie s5 which is already pretty bright on its own. i'm not sure how to describe the seahf, it's like a reversed L shaped sound signature. i did some extensive burn in using the benjie, so it has at least 40 hours of use already. it surely has some appeal to it, still, the fostex te02n i have certainly sound more balanced and detailed. the cable on the seahf is nice, build quality is some of the best in this price segment, comfort is top notch, but the sound would probably appeal to someone who likes some bright, crispy tones.


----------



## actorlife

Vidal said:


> DZAT DF10 or Kubite T001M are the only wood earphones I've tested that are decent and near that price


Thanks V. Kubite in cart. I saw the DZAT yesterday little more than I'd like to pay. Saw your review on the Kubite sounds Right up my alley. Merci.


----------



## Vidal

s4tch said:


> i got the seahf awk009 earlier last week, and i wouldn't say it's balanced sounding.



I'd say it's an IEM version of the AKG Q701, bright, airy and with less bass than the standard. It's stablemate the Ty Hi-Z G3 is pretty much the same


----------



## DeLuX

Wow activity went down since the "upgrade" what a shame I love reading this thread before bedtime...


----------



## mochill

I'm here


----------



## Vidal

mochill said:


> I'm here



Quite a few who aren't though,  perhaps we need someone to make an outrageous statement that draws them back to reply.


----------



## Shinry

I ordered the Vots Y1 today, looks like a XE800 ripoff.
http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_448926.html

Someone here that has them? Unfortunatelly I'm still without XE800 so I can't compare.
I hope they won't be that bad for 3.31$


----------



## Vidal

Shinry said:


> I ordered the Vots Y1 today, looks like a XE800 ripoff.
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_448926.html
> 
> Someone here that has them? Unfortunatelly I'm still without XE800 so I can't compare.
> I hope they won't be that bad for 3.31$



Had them went straight in the bin, awful!


----------



## SpiderNhan

The new update has made doing anything on mobile, other than reading, impossible. No liking posts, no quoting, no replying, nothing. I'm using Chrome on Android 7.0. I don't always have access to a PC and do the majority of my Head-Fi'ing on my phone. Perhaps the drop-off is due to other having similar issues.


----------



## Shinry

Vidal said:


> Had them went straight in the bin, awful!


That's quite unfortunate


----------



## peskypesky

SpiderNhan said:


> The new update has made doing anything on mobile, other than reading, impossible. No liking posts, no quoting, no replying, nothing. I'm using Chrome on Android 7.0. I don't always have access to a PC and do the majority of my Head-Fi'ing on my phone. Perhaps the drop-off is due to other having similar issues.



Yes indeed. On mobile I basically can only read. Hard to believe they rolled out this change before working out such basic issues. Really dampens participation on a forum when you can't...um...particiapate.


----------



## peskypesky (May 1, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Had them went straight in the bin, awful!



That's sort of how I'm feeling about the Seafh AWK009 I just received from Amazon today. Compared to the KZ ED9, they really don't sound very good. Also not as good as the Rock Zircons I got last week.

In order of my liking:
1. KZ ED9  (robust sound for IEMs while using wide filters)
2. Rock Zircon (clear sound, but weak bass)
3. Seafh AWK009 (harsh sound, exaggerated highs, weak bass)

BUT, I will be playing around with EQ settings for each pair in order to find a sweet spot.


----------



## CoiL

peskypesky said:


> 2. Rock Zircon (clear sound, *but weak bass*)



What? Zircons should be actually bass boosted/bassy. Extreme basshead?


----------



## Vidal (May 1, 2017)

peskypesky said:


> That's sort of how I'm feeling about the Seafh AWK009 I just received from Amazon today. Compared to the KZ ED9, they really don't sound very good. Also not as good as the Rock Zircons I got last week.
> 
> In order of my liking:
> 1. KZ ED9  (robust sound for IEMs while using wide filters)
> ...



From the impressions you've given I think you need to invest in some foam eartips or at least find some silicone ones that fit. Rock Zircon's are bassy, too bassy in my opinion. You're obviously not getting a seal in the ear.

It could be a similar issue with the Seahf, whilst they have a v.strong treble they aren't harsh. They are brighter than ED9 so maybe the ED9 is your limit in terms of brightness though.


----------



## Vidal

CoiL said:


> What? Zircons should be actually bass boosted/bassy. Extreme basshead?



Yup, my point exactly!


----------



## Vidal

Shinry said:


> That's quite unfortunate



Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, they just didn't sound right. If I'd been reviewing back then I might have tried to figure out what was wrong with them.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The Zircon you say has a WEAK BASS???????

Something is VERY wrong. Try deep insertion and rotate them to the front or back of your head. The ZIRCONS are known for their Bass.


----------



## Shinry

I'm always hoping to get the one in a million because of bad QC.
You know, the one headphone that tops just everything because no one cared to check and level them. 
But it's just a dream


----------



## peskypesky

Vidal said:


> From the impressions you've given I think you need to invest in some foam eartips or at least find some silicone ones that fit.




Sure, I'd be willing to try some foam eartips on the Zircons. Any idea which ones though?


----------



## peskypesky

TwinACStacks said:


> The ZIRCONS are known for their Bass.




That's precisely why I bought them. Was surprised that bass was markedly weaker than the KZ ED9s.


----------



## harry501501

Not often do you get an IEM that instantly you know will become one of your fav IEMs. I got the AudioSense AS20 a few days back and haven't had them off since. These have some of the best bass and low end I've heard in any earphone. Throw in a very natural detailed mid range and treble that although slightly smooth, is still very clean and revealing. Quite a unique soundstage. At times it can sound intimate and then a track comes on that has sounds coming from all sides. Vocals really shine too

I've thrown genres I'm not even interested in at them... watched the entire 25th Anniversary of Phantom Of The Opera at Royal Albert Hall, listened to jazz. They sound better at movies than some of my headphones. These things go really low and never get distorted.

But that bass... I prefer it to the excellent LZ A4 I've been listening to since Xmas.


----------



## wastan

peskypesky said:


> That's precisely why I bought them. Was surprised that bass was markedly weaker than the KZ ED9s.




No, you gotta find some foamies then, Zircon has bass for days. I'm betting the ED9 will sound better with them too.


----------



## peskypesky

wastan said:


> No, you gotta find some foamies then,



will do....if i can figure out which ones to buy!


----------



## SpiderNhan

peskypesky said:


> will do....if i can figure out which ones to buy!


I really like these. I use them with my KZ ZST and Magaosi K3 Pro.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32419364287.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.xNfJH9


----------



## actorlife (May 1, 2017)

Just got the Awei Q7i. Amazing right out the box. The mids are really Nice. Like singer is right in front of me.  The highs are way better than the 900i. The clarity on these are amazing. The bass is tight and not over bassy just Right with a good eq. For 3 bucks damn so good. I got the COOL purple and blue(sold out).  I'm getting a backup later on. Highly Highly recommended. There is a q8i as Well. Hmmm


----------



## alizeofeniquito

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32399253925.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.iZnmtq

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32399261424.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.iZnmtq

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32389546484.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.HtiM2M

any reviews?


----------



## Vidal

peskypesky said:


> That's precisely why I bought them. Was surprised that bass was markedly weaker than the KZ ED9s.



If you like big bass I'm surprised you bought the Seahf as they're totally the opposite, or were you trying a few different sound signatures?


----------



## s4tch

@SpiderNhan

i have the same foam tips and they are excellent. i get the best fit and by far the best isolation with these on all my iem's, and i've tried almost every kinds of tips available, except jvc spiral dots (which have a great reputation).

this new board just sucks btw. no notification on the main site on watched threads, cannot quote with either mobile or desktop chrome (i'm not using ad blocking on head-fi), no auto complete on member mentions, etc... it's pretty much useless compared to the old site. is there any thread where i can continue my rant?


----------



## Vidal

alizeofeniquito said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Earmax-
> 
> any reviews?



I've been impressed with Earmax cables previously and I've looked at a couple of their earphones but never got round to ordering them.


----------



## VinceHill24

I read people's post, i can't even like or respond to them nor can i quote any of it. So head-fi now will be mostly read only (i don't get notified as well for replies) Anyway, ordered Seahf AWK009 from Taobao, expecting to get it next week. Let's see how well it performs. I like bright gear with great details and Vidal's impression seems very promising.
Used to own the Audiosense AS20 as well, bought upon Twin review and i don't really hear anyone talking bout it back then except Twin. IMO they're really decent sounding and pretty smooth sounding with a hint of darkness in their tonality yet good clarity in overall. I sold it off just recently because i've too many IEMs laying around so i need to clear off some. Kinda regreted tho.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

Vidal said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, they just didn't sound right. If I'd been reviewing back then I might have tried to figure out what was wrong with them.



I'm also impressed with earmax cables from naoi seller that's why i came here to ask about their iems but no plan to purchase because I'm still waiting for the kr25d and kr49i that i ordered because of your website hehe..


----------



## Vidal

VinceHill24 said:


> Anyway, ordered Seahf AWK009 from Taobao, expecting to get it next week. Let's see how well it performs. I like bright gear with great details and Vidal's impression seems very promising.



I've just uploaded @loomisjohnson's opinion up onto the review page, he also liked them. I'm really grateful to @mochill for pointing them out.



VinceHill24 said:


> Used to own the Audiosense AS20 as well, bought upon Twin review and i don't really hear anyone talking bout it back then except Twin. IMO they're really decent sounding and pretty smooth sounding with a hint of darkness in their tonality yet good clarity in overall. I sold it off just recently because i've too many IEMs laying around so i need to clear off some. Kinda regreted tho.



I've still got my pair, when Harry ordered his I dug mine out and had another quick listen, this was my first or second hybrid and I'm a fan of its airiness. It's a bit dark for my tastes though.


----------



## Shinry

If you guys can't do anything on desktop without an error delete your cache.
Btw there is an Updstethread in the Memberslounge. Many problems have already been fixed and they've got a plan for future updates.
I think they could have communicated better, but the switch to another plattform was necessary because Huddler (the old plattform) was shut down.

Btt: in no thread people are able to tell me about Co-Donguri Shizuku and Zero Audio Mezzo, maybe here?


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

I've had my Somic V4 IEM's for a couple days now, and I love them. They smash my Piston 3's out of the park in every way. The first thing I noticed was the full bodied sound. They extend much further in each direction. The bass is deep and tight, and mids are organic and separated from the lows, and the highs are fantastic. Cymbals, hi-hats, bells are great.
They have incredible staging and separation with a huge soundstage. I heard lots of things that I have never heard before with them. Listening to 'Alans Psychedelic Breakfast' by Pink Floyd is quite and experience, it actually sounds like there is a guy in front of you, pouring his tea and munching on his cereal, bumping bowls on the kitchen bench etc.
I was convinced to buy them by B9Scrambler's review, check that out.
For $18USD just buy them. Amazing.


----------



## B9Scrambler

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> I've had my Somic V4 IEM's for a couple days now, and I love them. They smash my Piston 3's out of the park in every way. The first thing I noticed was the full bodied sound. They extend much further in each direction. The bass is deep and tight, and mids are organic and separated from the lows, and the highs are fantastic. Cymbals, hi-hats, bells are great.
> They have incredible staging and separation with a huge soundstage. I heard lots of things that I have never heard before with them. Listening to 'Alans Psychedelic Breakfast' by Pink Floyd is quite and experience, it actually sounds like there is a guy in front of you, pouring his tea and munching on his cereal, bumping bowls on the kitchen bench etc.
> I was convinced to buy them by B9Scrambler's review, check that out.
> For $18USD just buy them. Amazing.



Glad to hear you're enjoying them  It really sucks the review comments were lost in the move to New Head-fi as there was a ton of good info on various tips to use with them. Boo...


----------



## camikeva

s4tch said:


> i got the seahf awk009 earlier last week, and i wouldn't say it's balanced sounding. it lacks some bass, it's pretty bright sounding from my phone (meizu pro 6) and desktop dac (denon da300) too, not to mention my benjie s5 which is already pretty bright on its own. i'm not sure how to describe the seahf, it's like a reversed L shaped sound signature. i did some extensive burn in using the benjie, so it has at least 40 hours of use already. it surely has some appeal to it, still, the fostex te02n i have certainly sound more balanced and detailed. the cable on the seahf is nice, build quality is some of the best in this price segment, comfort is top notch, but the sound would probably appeal to someone who likes some bright, crispy tones.



before you invest in foamies, just try one size larger on the silicone tips.  I usually wear medium tips, but went to large tips with these.  It seems to provide a better seal.  The bass on these is not bass head level, but it is enough, imho, to provide a foundation for the presentation.


----------



## s4tch

@camikeva

thanks for the advice, i'll try the larger silicones. i also bought a pair of medium sized spinfit tips, the seal is better with those, but the basic character of the earphones remains the same. btw i have tons of foam tips at home, i'll try those, too. some of you guys have given nice reviews of the awk009, i won't give up on them just yet.

btw i can't get quoting work with either chrome or firefox on my desktop. i even deleted cookies, history and cache, with no success.


----------



## themindfreak (May 2, 2017)

Seems like the audiosense AS20 has been the signature I was looking for back before the head fi update. Thx vincehill24 for the description . Now time to save some money...


----------



## peskypesky (May 2, 2017)

Vidal said:


> If you like big bass I'm surprised you bought the Seahf as they're totally the opposite, or were you trying a few different sound signatures?



Impulse buy!  Sometimes I pull the trigger on a low-priced item before doing enough research.

That being said, I have found an EQ setting that works with the Seaf AWK-009 and my FiiO X1.  I basically have the bass pumped all the way up and the treble all the way down. I mean all the way. And happily, it sounds pretty good.

I think I will order foam tips. Have read a few comments that the foam tips might enhance bass and filter out some treble.

Right now, I am happy with the Seafhs. I love the flat cable,  they sound pretty nice with my custom EQ, and they only cost me $9.79 with free 2-day shipping....so...all good.

P.S. Maybe I was misled by Penon. They write that the "bass is powerful and strong" with these Seafhs:
http://penonaudio.com/Seahf-AWK-009-IEMs


----------



## Vidal

peskypesky said:


> P.S. Maybe I was misled by Penon. They write that the "bass is powerful and strong" with these Seafhs:
> http://penonaudio.com/Seahf-AWK-009-IEMs



The bass is there once you have a seal, probably more so than the more expensive Ty Hi-Z G3s, it's just not as intense as with most other consumer tuned earphones.


----------



## peskypesky (May 2, 2017)

Vidal said:


> The bass is there once you have a seal, probably more so than the more expensive Ty Hi-Z G3s, it's just not as intense as with most other consumer tuned earphones.



I'm thinking of ordering the **** 4in1 earphones. Have you tried those?

I've completely given up on portable headphones for my NYC commuting needs...so I'm "investing" in IEMs.


----------



## Vidal

peskypesky said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the **** 4in1 earphones. Have you tried those?



I have, there's a review on my site - see the link in my signature.


----------



## peskypesky (May 2, 2017)

ok......so..... I have to re-assess some recent stuff I've written about the three IEM's I've bought in the past week or so.

The reason?? I had been been listening with my FiiO X1-i. And I haven't been overly impressed with the sound quality of the IEMS, and I felt the bass was lacking in two of them especially (Rock Zircon, Seafh AWK900).

Well, I just got my Rockboxed Sansa Clip+ out, and plugged the Seafhs in....and holy moly! They sounded so much better than with the X1. Much more robust sound, more powerful bass....and just overall a better sonic experience. So now I'm excited to get home and try my other IEMs out with the Clip. I'm expecting they will all sound better.

Now, this is good news for the IEMs...but it is REALLY upsetting that my Clip+ sounds significantly better than the X1. I had been meaning to do a comparison of these two DAP's but hadn't gotten around to it. Now that I have, I am kind of pissed off. I really would expect the X1 to sound better....but at least with the Seafhs, it's not even close.


----------



## Shinry

peskypesky said:


> ok......so..... I have to re-assess some recent stuff I've written about the three IEM's I've bought in the past week or so.
> 
> The reason?? I've been listening with my FiiO X1-i. And I haven't been overly impressed with the sound quality of the IEMS, and I felt the bass was lacking in tow of them especially (Rock Zircon, Seafh AWK900).
> 
> ...



Do you think that also applies for non-bassheads? I'd prefer less bass, but more detail and sparkling treble.


----------



## peskypesky

Shinry said:


> Do you think that also applies for non-bassheads? I'd prefer less bass, but more detail and sparkling treble.



You know, it's funny...I don't think of myself as a "bass-head". I just think an audio system should produce all of the range. Good bass, good mids, good highs. It's what I have always expected from stereo speakers, headphones, earphones. When I was growing up, stereo speakers always had a woofer and a tweeter. Some also had a mid-range cone, such as:






So, I grew up expecting treble, midrange AND bass.

But now, if you want bass, you're a "bass-head"?  

I want all the frequencies. Highs, mids, lows. I'm not a bass-head. I'm a music-head.


----------



## Shinry

peskypesky said:


> You know, it's funny...I don't think of myself as a "bass-head". I just think an audio system should produce all of the range. Good bass, good mids, good highs. It's what I have always expected from stereo speakers, headphones, earphones. When I was growing up, stereo speakers always had a woofer and a tweeter. Some also had a mid-range cone, such as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say the amount categorizes the sound. Like, if someone needs a emphasized bass of 20db surely he is something close to a basshead. If someone needs a 5000W Subwoofer in his car for example. Just to mark the extreme. ^^


----------



## peskypesky

Shinry said:


> I'd say the amount categorizes the sound. Like, if someone needs a emphasized bass of 20db surely he is something close to a basshead. If someone needs a 5000W Subwoofer in his car for example. Just to mark the extreme. ^^



oh, then I'm definitely NOT a bass-head.


----------



## Vidal

I think it's now a default that earphones have enhanced bass, I'd say that the Seahf are unusual as the bass is as it should be. When I listen to music on my home system the bass level seems similar to what I'm getting from the Seahf.

My home speakers are Monitor Audio Bronze so they're not bass shy.


----------



## groucho69 (May 2, 2017)

peskypesky said:


> You know, it's funny...I don't think of myself as a "bass-head". I just think an audio system should produce all of the range. Good bass, good mids, good highs. It's what I have always expected from stereo speakers, headphones, earphones. When I was growing up, stereo speakers always had a woofer and a tweeter. Some also had a mid-range cone, such as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. I had a pair of Avant 6ax speakers- 14" woofers. Here is a pic of the 5ax, its smaller cousin. Now these kicked ass.


----------



## B9Scrambler

These are one of my sets of floor standing speakers. Each has an 8' or 10" down-firing sub in the bottom. Can't recall the exact size. They need some work though. One has a dead sub, the other a blown mid-range, both had the tweeters punched in during one of many moves. They lived a hard life. Also, cats.


----------



## groucho69

B9Scrambler said:


> These are one of my sets of floor standing speakers. Each has an 8' or 10" down-firing sub in the bottom. Can't recall the exact size. They need some work though. One has a dead sub, the other a blown mid-range, both had the tweeters punched in during one of many moves. They lived a hard life. Also, cats.



Love Jamo. Have a Jamo sub on my man cave (more like a man dent) set up.


----------



## fenderbendr

I currently have the KZ ZS3, ED9, and ATR, and also the Tennmak pros, which are my favorite because they fit much better than the KZ's do for some reason, which results in better bass and sq.  I have some small and medium foam tips which I got from Aliexpress(they were linked a few pages back), but I'm thinking I should try the large size for the KZ's as well to see if they fit better with them.  They just won't stay in my ears for some reason, and I have no problem with the Tennmak's fitting with the medium foam tips.


Any tips for getting these IEM's to fit better with foam tips?  Also, what are some good IEM's with big bass for EDM music that I should try out?


----------



## wastan

fenderbendr said:


> I currently have the KZ ZS3, ED9, and ATR, and also the Tennmak pros, which are my favorite because they fit much better than the KZ's do for some reason, which results in better bass and sq.  I have some small and medium foam tips which I got from Aliexpress(they were linked a few pages back), but I'm thinking I should try the large size for the KZ's as well to see if they fit better with them.  They just won't stay in my ears for some reason, and I have no problem with the Tennmak's fitting with the medium foam tips.
> 
> 
> Any tips for getting these IEM's to fit better with foam tips?  Also, what are some good IEM's with big bass for EDM music that I should try out?


Once you get a good fit with the ZS3 it's close to the best fitting earphone I've ever tried. Work on it and it should deliver the bass you want.


----------



## crabdog

wastan said:


> Once you get a good fit with the ZS3 it's close to the best fitting earphone I've ever tried. Work on it and it should deliver the bass you want.


I agree, it sounds like he needs some larger tips.


----------



## crabdog

Interesting new single BA from Nice HCK. Looks inspired by Final Audio / Etymotic.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...HIFI-DJ-Carbon-Fibre/1825606_32807305960.html


----------



## 1clearhead

I'm back....just getting a little rusty navigating these new looking pages.


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> I'm back....just getting a little rusty navigating these new looking pages.


Yeah I hope there are still MANY more improvements to come to bring back similar usability as the previous version.


----------



## ustinj (May 3, 2017)

Can't wait to write my review on the TFZ Kings..

This is a true audiophile budget IEM. Initial impressions were a little too bright for preference, but after sitting down with it for a while I think I've gathered my bearings.

The bass is not the most rumbly and isn't the forefront of the show, which is actually a pleasant surprise. It is modest and takes a back seat, but will come out to play (and it can play pretty hard!) depending on the track playing. But it's above average in speed  as @VinceHill24 stated -- not as textured or fast as balanced armatures IMO, but faster than most dynamic drivers.

The midrange is crystal clear and cuts through very nicely. Tons of detail, sounds great most of the time -- though sometimes, there does feel to be a little dip in the midrange that can make vocals sound nasally. Female vocals have a great bite and edge to them, though can sometimes come off as shouty.

Treble is very energetic, actually a little too strident at times at higher volume. I would say this IEM's most prominent, and also divisive feature is the treble. There is a definite peak -- think Sennheiser HD800 without mods (it doesn't sound like HD800, but it's similar in that it is a great headphone with that commonly controversial peak). So those who are sensitive to treble, STAY AWAY!

If you're a fan of a slightly hot treble, you just might love these. A lean, clear sound with solid extension and air. Bass is not anemic but quite solid in quantity. Quiet listeners will also dig the Kings because everything is fairly audible at a low volume, one of the features I really like about balanced IEMs.

It's just been about 2 days, but I'm very impressed so far. Th


----------



## ephrank (May 2, 2017)

Hi all, please help me decide between these 2 models:

Magaosi K3 Pro
Whizzer A15
Can anyone give a quick "compare and contrast" the sound signatures of these 2 IEMs? Another concern is the build quality.

Would like to know about the size of them. I found smaller IEMs much easier to wear.

Planning to get an aftermarket (eBay) silver-plated copper cable for them. Thanks!


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

B9Scrambler said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying them  It really sucks the review comments were lost in the move to New Head-fi as there was a ton of good info on various tips to use with them. Boo...


Damn, how much difference do the tips make? From memory I think your favourite tip choice was the KZ Starline?


----------



## VinceHill24

@ustinj have no idea still how can i quote anyone. The error keeps popping up 

Nice impression. I'm glad you like it. I regard myself a borderline treble head so it's really no surprise that other people could find it too bright or hot especially coming from it's previous series line. I remembered selling off my Series 1s because it's too much bass for me & sounding a little muddy. I really like how detailed and articulate they are and their instrument separation and imaging wows me especially.

They're pretty heavy tho, so i probably wouldn't take it for outdoor. And its high sensitivity and low impedance makes it loud even at lower volume and background hiss becomes noticeable with my Aigo Z2. They're fine on my Benjie S5 & Samsung Note 3 tho. Gonna try it on the Zishan Z1 that i'm getting soon.

I've read that this is supposed to be like an experience / trial version and rumour says at the end of the promotion period for this they'll launch the actual ones rumoured to have detachable cable options , face plate changes... but just rumour so i'm not sure. What i read from Taobao.

Now let's see what Crab thinks about it when he get his


----------



## crabdog

VinceHill24 said:


> @ustinj have no idea still how can i quote anyone. The error keeps popping up
> 
> Nice impression. I'm glad you like it. I regard myself a borderline treble head so it's really no surprise that other people could find it too bright or hot especially coming from it's previous series line. I remembered selling off my Series 1s because it's too much bass for me & sounding a little muddy. I really like how detailed and articulate they are and their instrument separation and imaging wows me especially.
> 
> ...


Yeah won't be long now hopefully. On another note @ustinj description of the King sounds quite a lot like the Veedix NC50 I've been listening to. They are actually really good with fast, punchy bass, full mids and a treble that's fairly prominent but not abrasive. These were a real surprise and a very positive experience for me so far.


----------



## VinceHill24

@crabdog That's interesting. Never heard of Veedix before but reading through those Taobao reviews some users have compared them @ 399¥ to those few times its price at 2-3k ¥. Seems like a very promising IEM too judging by its response. Into my watchlist now... too many IEMs too little money.


----------



## crabdog

VinceHill24 said:


> @crabdog That's interesting. Never heard of Veedix before but reading through those Taobao reviews some users have compared them @ 399¥ to those few times its price at 2-3k ¥. Seems like a very promising IEM too judging by its response. Into my watchlist now... too many IEMs too little money.


These just might be my new favorite sub $100 IEM. Don't quote me on that yet though as I need to do some A/B testing. Review will be up in a week or two.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> These just might be my new favorite sub $100 IEM. Don't quote me on that yet though as I need to do some A/B testing. Review will be up in a week or two.



Have you heard either the Ty Hi-Z G3 or Seahf AWK009?


----------



## crabdog

Vidal said:


> Have you heard either the Ty Hi-Z G3 or Seahf AWK009?


I haven't heard either but should have the Seahf soon.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> I haven't heard either but should have the Seahf soon.



Ah good, just wondering how much step up in performance there is. I was looking at the Moni One as a possible upgrade to the Ty Hi-Z G3 following comments by Loomis. I guess this is another option. Thing is if the Seahf and Ty are nearly as good then it's probably not worth it.


----------



## crabdog

Vidal said:


> Ah good, just wondering how much step up in performance there is. I was looking at the Moni One as a possible upgrade to the Ty Hi-Z G3 following comments by Loomis. I guess this is another option. Thing is if the Seahf and Ty are nearly as good then it's probably not worth it.


Well personally I think the mids are a bit too thin/recessed on the Moni One. Haven't listened to it much since I got it but I remember the treble being a bit too edgy as well. Will have another listen over the next few days.


----------



## Shinry

Are there news (impressions) on Musicmaker TS1 and TS2?


----------



## B9Scrambler

ustinj said:


> Can't wait to write my review on the TFZ Kings..
> 
> This is a true audiophile budget IEM. Initial impressions were a little too bright for preference, but after sitting down with it for a while I think I've gathered my bearings.
> 
> ...



I haven't spent a ton of time with mine just yet, but you've described them nicely. I find their detail retrieval across the board excellent. Listening to youtubers that use really high quality mics can be a little disgusting at times. You hear everything...

Haven't a/b'ed them yet, but the BeB 1200EX was the first thing that came to mind on first listen. I have a feeling these two will be slugging it out.


----------



## B9Scrambler

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Damn, how much difference do the tips make? From memory I think your favourite tip choice was the KZ Starline?



Huge difference. Given the stubby nozzle and wide body it can be tough to get a good seal, even if you think you've got it down. I use the Sennheiser-style large dual-flange tips from the Havi B3 Pro I. The KZ Starline tips were my second choice. They give the nozzle lots of extra extension as they've got a long core. I posted a pic a while back showing how different tips sit on the nozzles, but I have no idea what page that was on.


----------



## themindfreak

ustinj said:


> Can't wait to write my review on the TFZ Kings..
> 
> This is a true audiophile budget IEM. Initial impressions were a little too bright for preference, but after sitting down with it for a while I think I've gathered my bearings.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the kz zst? It seems like they have a similar signature from what you have described. Just curious to know your opinion!


----------



## Shinry

Had a weird moment with my Memt X5.
I put back on the double flange and listened to some Electro House ('Yeah Original Mix' by Robin Ejdeholm). The electrical kickbass at the start is just so too much. It's still precise and fast, but somehow kicks my nerve (pun intended).  
Had to reduce the volume by half to be able to continue listening. :/


----------



## crabdog

Vidal said:


> Ah good, just wondering how much step up in performance there is. I was looking at the Moni One as a possible upgrade to the Ty Hi-Z G3 following comments by Loomis. I guess this is another option. Thing is if the Seahf and Ty are nearly as good then it's probably not worth it.


Well now I can see what the early buzz was about. The Seahf AWK009 are a stellar performer at such a low price. Quite similar in signature to the Veedix NC50 and the Fischer Audio Paco (almost identical shape as Paco too). I won't say anything else until I've given them some break-in and more ear time but very promising so far.


----------



## Shinry

The AE vendors must really fear the AWKs since they title their g3s as "Better than Seahf"


----------



## B9Scrambler

The 009's are a nice little unit aren't they?


   ​


----------



## peskypesky (May 3, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> The 009's are a nice little unit aren't they?



I like mine...but I got them with the flat cable, which is relatively tangle-free.


----------



## loomisjohnson

i got a feeling that the seafh will be displacing the memt as the next big cheap thing around here for awhile. i posted my impressions on vidal's asian provocative ear site-- they really are quite  impressive--bassier and less balanced than the g3, but very close in quality overall.


----------



## trumpethead

Got mine from Amazon 10 bucks, free two day shipping...They are very good, well balanced as you say with clear sound..Don,t have the g3 to compare but very well pleased with these..Classy in black..thinking about another pair at this price.


----------



## Vidal (May 3, 2017)

crabdog said:


> Well now I can see what the early buzz was about. The Seahf AWK009 are a stellar performer at such a low price. Quite similar in signature to the Veedix NC50 and the Fischer Audio Paco (almost identical shape as Paco too). I won't say anything else until I've given them some break-in and more ear time but very promising so far.



Excellent, awaiting further updates


----------



## loomisjohnson

i rate the seafh a notch above the memt (though still a notch below the urbanfun and vivo) in the sub-$20 class), and probably on a par with the boarseman k49, though in truth the performance per $ of any of the foregoing would be unthinkable a few years ago.


----------



## CoiL

B9Scrambler said:


> The 009's are a nice little unit aren't they?
> 
> ​



Waiting on impressions on these vs. **** 4in1 / KZ ZST. 

Crab & B9S ...waiting Your comments....


----------



## B9Scrambler

CoiL said:


> Waiting on impressions on these vs. **** 4in1 / KZ ZST.
> 
> Crab & B9S ...waiting Your comments....



I'll post more when they've gone through the recommended 50+ hours of "burn in". Ootb they seem to fall into competition with the ED9(b). Not sure if I'd say they're any better or worse as I haven't a/b'd them yet,

Can't compare to the 4in1, though I know I would prefer these. Didn't enjoy the 4in1 in the two brief listens I had of them.


----------



## CoiL (May 3, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> I'll post more when they've gone through the recommended 50+ hours of "burn in". Ootb they seem to fall into competition with the ED9(b). Not sure if I'd say they're any better or worse as I haven't a/b'd them yet,
> 
> Can't compare to the 4in1, though I know I would prefer these. Didn't enjoy the 4in1 in the two brief listens I had of them.



Ok, if they are ED9 level, then not much for me to hope from these as I found ed9 littlebit artificial and slightly too bright for my personal tastes (even with filter-modded brass nozzles).

About 4in1 - didn`t like them also in stock conf but with higher impedance cable + spiral dot tips, they sound very good (just a bit "boring" in mids and soundstage could be larger).


BTW, are all previous pic galleries gone from H-Fi? Personal pic galleries and such? Can`t find any of my mod pics anymore.


----------



## B9Scrambler

CoiL said:


> Ok, if they are ED9 level, then not much for me to hope from these as I found ed9 littlebit artificial and slightly too bright for my personal tastes (even with filter-modded brass nozzles).
> 
> About 4in1 - didn`t like them also in stock conf but with higher impedance cable + spiral dot tips, they sound very good (just a bit "boring" in mids and soundstage could be larger).
> 
> ...



I'm sitting here a/bing the 009 and ED9(b) right now (KZ Starline medium on both). I think they play on the same level, at least with the AWK-009 ootb.

Maybe things will change once I've spent more time with them, but the 009 sounds less open and has a smidge less treble presence. Treble is tighter and more precise on the AWK. They're also bassier than the ED9(b). They're quite similar overall. The ED9 is still one of the best budget earphones you can get imo. Putting that sound into a smaller, lighter, more comfortable housing? Nothing wrong with that.

Edit: I'm sure others who have heard both will provide their thoughts.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Some stuff. First is an unboxing and first impressions of the Seahf AWK-009. Second of the QKZ DM10.



​
Since I've already posted some impressions of the 900, here are some of the DM10.

- Massive soundstage for an earphone in this price range. They've had me looking around because I thought someone was in the room with me.
- Super smooth. Not a ton of detail as a result.
- Warm and bassy with a very mellow treble presentation.
- Clear, though mildly veiled mids.

For someone who wants a comfortable, easy listening earphone that should be durable and inexpensive, these are shaping up to be a solid option. Maybe that'll change after some play time, but the first couple hours with them have been pleasant. Not for detail freaks though, that's for sure.
​


----------



## Tomo-chan

Any ba only under $20?


----------



## crabdog

peskypesky said:


> I like mine...but I got them with the flat cable, which is relatively tangle-free.


Strange, the cable on mine look different from both yours and B9's.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hey? ...what's up with the different cables? Usually, companies make a standard look to there build and make. Just saying....


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> Hey? ...what's up with the different cables? Usually, companies make a standard look to there build and make. Just saying....



I don't know, but I think Crab has got the best cable of the bunch.


----------



## 1clearhead

@B9Scrambler,

Now I wonder if the drivers or the sound is any different as well. Too many different cables at once...one can only speculate or draw questions like... _-are they even actually different models persay?_


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> @B9Scrambler,
> 
> Now I wonder if the drivers or the sound is any different as well. Too many different cables at once...one can only speculate or draw questions like... _-are they even actually different models persay?_



Well, I've reached out to Penon Audio who sent me my pair to see if they have any info on the different cables. From the images they have on their site, the clear cable I've got seems to be on the Gold and Red model, while the black cable shown on Crab's is on the black model. No sign of a flat cable.

On a side note, the QKZ DM10's are way too easy to drive. Out of my laptop with the volume as low as possible and Soundcloud's volume set as low as it goes, they play right around what is my comfortable listening volume. Can't think of another earphone in my collection that's as easy to drive as these. Treble seems to be opening up as well. Really enjoying them while I should be listening to other gear. Oops .


----------



## crabdog

B9Scrambler said:


> Well, I've reached out to Penon Audio who sent me my pair to see if they have any info on the different cables. From the images they have on their site, the clear cable I've got seems to be on the Gold and Red model, while the black cable shown on Crab's is on the black model. No sign of a flat cable.
> 
> On a side note, the QKZ DM10's are way too easy to drive. Out of my laptop with the volume as low as possible and Soundcloud's volume set as low as it goes, they play right around what is my comfortable listening volume. Can't think of another earphone in my collection that's as easy to drive as these. Treble seems to be opening up as well. Really enjoying them while I should be listening to other gear. Oops .


I reckon yours an my cable are the same except the color and the ribbon cable is the mic version.


----------



## SpiderNhan

B9Scrambler said:


> Well, I've reached out to Penon Audio who sent me my pair to see if they have any info on the different cables. From the images they have on their site, the clear cable I've got seems to be on the Gold and Red model, while the black cable shown on Crab's is on the black model. No sign of a flat cable.
> 
> On a side note, the QKZ DM10's are way too easy to drive. Out of my laptop with the volume as low as possible and Soundcloud's volume set as low as it goes, they play right around what is my comfortable listening volume. Can't think of another earphone in my collection that's as easy to drive as these. Treble seems to be opening up as well. Really enjoying them while I should be listening to other gear. Oops .


Why? Why are you tempting me??? Only $6, but I've literally doubled my IEM stock in the past month and these look so cool. The case! The adjustable stability loop! The price!

Head-Fi, even wounded, persists in attacking my wallet.

Well played, sir.


----------



## crabdog

SpiderNhan said:


> Why? Why are you tempting me??? Only $6, but I've literally doubled my IEM stock in the past month and these look so cool. The case! The adjustable stability loop! The price!
> 
> Head-Fi, even wounded, persists in attacking my wallet.
> 
> Well played, sir.


Not only that but it looks like the same cable as the QKZ W1 Pro which is unbelievably good and better than what you find on many $50+ IEMs.


----------



## Vidal

Jumped in with both feet with the QKZ, I've ordered the DM10, DM300 and the DM11 (which I assume is the Plextone X50).


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 4, 2017)

crabdog said:


> Not only that but it looks like the same cable as the QKZ W1 Pro which is unbelievably good and better than what you find on many $50+ IEMs.



Same cable is used on the W1 Pro, W6 Pro, and DM10. It's a good one for sure. Oh! And I forgot to mention. The W6 Pro uses MMCX, not DC as I was expecting from the preview pics online. Worth the buy for a well-built, inexpensive MMCX cable, though the memory wire kinda sucks.

The DM8's cable is actually a step up from the rest. It's even more plush and flexible while retaining thickness above the y-split. The rest taper down quite a bit leading into the ear pieces. Tradeoff is poor strain relief at the y-split and jack on the DM8.



SpiderNhan said:


> Why? Why are you tempting me??? Only $6, but I've literally doubled my IEM stock in the past month and these look so cool. The case! The adjustable stability loop! The price!
> 
> Head-Fi, even wounded, persists in attacking my wallet.
> 
> Well played, sir.



I think they're worth it for under 10 bucks, pending this signature is what you're after. They're not bass shy in any way. Bass isn't particularly authoritative either. Everything about them seems to be pretty mellow.



Vidal said:


> Jumped in with both feet with the QKZ, I've ordered the DM10, DM300 and the DM11 (which I assume is the Plextone X50).



Not sure how you'll feel about the DM10. If the VJJB K2S had too much mid-bass, get your EQ ready is all I can say 

My QKZ collection so far;

*DM8*



*DM10*


*W1 Pro*


*W6 Pro*


W1 Pro is probably still my fav followed closely by the DM8 (Edit: DM8 might be my fav actually...so tough to choose!), then the DM10 with the W6 Pro pulling up the rear. They're all decent sounding but the W6 Pro is the only one that feels cheap, outside of the cable. Poor build and the worst driver flex ever (you can hear it while swapping tips). Thankfully they sound fine, so I'm planning to get another pair to see if they're better built. DM8 has amazing build quality for a cheapo. Feels like a tank. Sounds like a cross between the KZ ZS1 (original) and ZN1 Mini; ZS1 bass with more prominent mids and treble of the ZN1 Mini. Big soundstage. Love it.


----------



## shadowrider0204

Guys I have used Rock zircon and liked the sound quality but they lacked a bit of sound stage then I tried the recommendation from one of the members here UE customs they are dual dynamic drivers a very good sound stage but lack a bit of bass and the ninja treble always surprise u but still I liked the both of them. Now Im looking for a $50 or below in ears with good sound stage, quality and bass a friend recommended me vjjb n1 he said they are like better versions of rock zircon so I would really appreciate your recommendation  as well thank you.


----------



## Vidal

shadowrider0204 said:


> Guys I have used Rock zircon and liked the sound quality but they lacked a bit of sound stage then I tried the recommendation from one of the members here UE customs they are dual dynamic drivers a very good sound stage but lack a bit of bass and the ninja treble always surprise u but still I liked the both of them. Now Im looking for a $50 or below in ears with good sound stage, quality and bass a friend recommended me vjjb n1 he said they are like better versions of rock zircon so I would really appreciate your recommendation  as well thank you.



VJJB N1 - I didn't rate them at all. I would have suggested the Boarseman KR49i but they are a little on the cheaper end, the Magoasi BK50 are highly rated and are good for bass and soundstage.


----------



## Vidal

B9Scrambler said:


> Not sure how you'll feel about the DM10. If the VJJB K2S had too much mid-bass, get your EQ ready is all I can say



It's just for reviewing - so if they're not very good they'll just got into the 'give away' pile.


----------



## themindfreak

Tomo-chan said:


> Any ba only under $20?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...hone-Earphone-Free-Shipping/32800300429.html?

From my extreme digging in Aliexpress did I found this... I have never seen any BA earphones only for less than $20. This was some random find on AE, its your choice if you wanna be a lab rat for these XD


----------



## loomisjohnson

kinera makes  single bas for <$20 (the bas02 and bas03). the dual ba bam03 ($28 or so on ali) is quite good and a nice change of pace.


----------



## Martynas

Review of **** 6in1 IEMs.
Ordered from what seemed to be **** Taobao store using an agent (superbuy). The seller (****?) took 4~ days to ship the earphones out which is long considering that I have bought many items from Taobao and most sellers ship next day. Once it arrived I got inspection images from superbuy which pointed at discoloration on the L and R marks on the earphones, when superbuy asked the seller they said that it was normal. I also asked superbuy if their warehouse workers could test the earphones functionality and they told me that both sides were working , but they can't make a professional inspection of the sound quality (that's normal since they're just warehouse workers who usually are only asked to take pictures or pack them). Props to superbuy I always use them for many different types of items including clothes and electronics and their service is always 100%. 

I bought the silver cable version of 6in1, on arrival the cable looked different then the renders and the L and R indicators are gray instead of red. I actually prefer the grey colour since it stands out less. 
On first listen they sounded extremely thin, with almost no bass. These NEED burn-in, the bass started coming out after at least a few solid hours. After full burn in these are extremely nice to listen to. They have a very wide stage and each sound is separated and clearly presented. The bass is balanced but punchy. 
I would consider myself a novice here, but these are definitely the best earphones I have owned (and the most expensive). They're better than the vsonic vsd3s I had. 

Now I have a big problem with my pair and I also read in another review in this thread that someone else pair had a loose MMCX connection on one side. This is also the case with my pair, I'm not sure if its the cable or the earphone connection part that is bad, but left side disconnects often enough to annoy you especially when walking. This is fixed by rotating the MMCX connector.


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 4, 2017)

Regarding the different Seahf cables, I was advised the flat cable version is limited to Amazon sales in the United States. Sound is identical regardless of the cable.


----------



## CoiL

Martynas said:


> Review of **** 6in1 IEMs.
> Ordered from what seemed to be **** Taobao store using an agent (superbuy). The seller (****?) took 4~ days to ship the earphones out which is long considering that I have bought many items from Taobao and most sellers ship next day. Once it arrived I got inspection images from superbuy which pointed at discoloration on the L and R marks on the earphones, when superbuy asked the seller they said that it was normal. I also asked superbuy if their warehouse workers could test the earphones functionality and they told me that both sides were working , but they can't make a professional inspection of the sound quality (that's normal since they're just warehouse workers who usually are only asked to take pictures or pack them). Props to superbuy I always use them for many different types of items including clothes and electronics and their service is always 100%.
> 
> I bought the silver cable version of 6in1, on arrival the cable looked different then the renders and the L and R indicators are gray instead of red. I actually prefer the grey colour since it stands out less.
> ...



Crab & B9S - You have these?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nope, want em though


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> kinera makes  single bas for <$20 (the bas02 and bas03). the dual ba bam03 ($28 or so on ali) is quite good and a nice change of pace.



Of the two single BAs, the BAS02 is the one to go for IMO.


----------



## Vidal

themindfreak said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...hone-Earphone-Free-Shipping/32800300429.html?
> 
> From my extreme digging in Aliexpress did I found this... I have never seen any BA earphones only for less than $20. This was some random find on AE, its your choice if you wanna be a lab rat for these XD



Just for a laugh I've ordered a pair - £2.77 for a pair of BA, worth a punt.


----------



## ustinj (May 4, 2017)

TFZ Exclusive Kings are very impressive, I posted my review just now: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/...i-in-ear-earphones.22359/reviews#review-18532

I took some measurements as well, though to my ears there is a little bit less bass than shown. It doesn't sound very v-shaped to me, rather balanced and upper-mid/treble tilted instead,.


----------



## shadowrider0204

**** 6 in 1 hows the bass on these headsets


----------



## VinceHill24

@ustinj well written review! My impressions are pretty much in line with your review especially the imaging part and the bass as well. I don't have totl like Andromeda but as far as i've spent up to the 150$ range on IEMs i would say the TFZ King is the best i've owned currently. 

As for the foam tips part i have to agree with you the foam tips just didn't do the sound justice, it makes a great King becomes Pawn. So now i'm actually using a wide bore long core silicon eartips which i think sounded the best on it.


----------



## crabdog

CoiL said:


> Crab & B9S - You have these?


I don't have the 6in1. Though I do like the 4in1 they've been sitting in a box for months unused. I've stopped buying budget IEMs at least for the moment as I have too many to try and fit in my rotation.


----------



## harry501501

VinceHill24 said:


> Used to own the Audiosense AS20 as well, bought upon Twin review and i don't really hear anyone talking bout it back then except Twin. IMO they're really decent sounding and pretty smooth sounding with a hint of darkness in their tonality yet good clarity in overall. I sold it off just recently because i've too many IEMs laying around so i need to clear off some. Kinda regreted tho.



Yes, Twins review was my deciding factor too, he describes them very accurately and is so right about the bass quality... puts some of my sets 5 times the price too shame. I just love hearing drums thru these... such impact! They should be more popular.


----------



## crabdog

Okay so I've spent some time with the TFZ Exclusive King and they are fantastic, nicely balanced with insane clarity and top quality build.

And another IEM that deserves much more hype is the Whizzer A15, it is very nice indeed (but the supplied cable with memory wire is nasty). If you have a spare MMCX cable to use instead this is well worth the price IMO.


----------



## smy1

B9Scrambler said:


> Same cable is used on the W1 Pro, W6 Pro, and DM10. It's a good one for sure. Oh! And I forgot to mention. The W6 Pro uses MMCX, not DC as I was expecting from the preview pics online. Worth the buy for a well-built, inexpensive MMCX cable, though the memory wire kinda sucks.
> 
> The DM8's cable is actually a step up from the rest. It's even more plush and flexible while retaining thickness above the y-split. The rest taper down quite a bit leading into the ear pieces. Tradeoff is poor strain relief at the y-split and jack on the DM8.
> 
> ...



Those look like the m6 pro


----------



## B9Scrambler

smy1 said:


> Those look like the m6 pro



It definitely "borrowed" some inspiration from the M6. If you can find it, I posted a comparison of their advertising photos. Pretty much identical with some minor changes to the cables and connectors. Pretty distasteful.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

Received my kr49 and kr25d, They both sounded very good. Thanks Vidal.


----------



## msz87 (May 6, 2017)

I received my first pair of KZ's the atr today, I am somewhat liking them, the problem is they sound like they have a low pass filter above the mids. Checking the response graph there is a dip at around 7k and 9k which I guess is the problem. There is something special to these but they're not quite there.

can anyone else recommend something cheap chinese and has a flatter but more extended upper mids response? I would love the same exact sound signature except extended, but some more m/s width in the lower mids would be nice too.

Which unit am I after next?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

alizeofeniquito said:


> Received my kr49 and kr25d, They both sounded very good. Thanks Vidal.



Are they both worth owning? Are they different enough?


----------



## Cya|\|

What about higher end iems? Are the hisenios t8 still the best, or are there alternatives (maybe cheaper)?
It seems that hybrid are very popular in this forum, and I found several hybrids on aliexpress, but no frequency response to have an estimate of how they sound.
Which high end have you tried?


----------



## minhmap859

IDK if the sendiy M1221 is considered high end or not (mid-end? Lol), but for around 150$, I think they can punch quite a lot above their price range. Well, as long as you have a good fit, a good tip and a reasonable expectation of what an IEM can do. Well, actually, I am going to write up an review on this little person: after more than 4 months of continuous listening, I think I have passed the "child with new toy" phase long enough to actually write about it without looking like a shill.


----------



## juanjrubio

Hi!

Has anyone tried any of these?

"5" BA (looks like only 3 but its ok) 83€
https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-DIY-HIFI-Monitoring/1727211_32797503997.html

Hybrid DD + ED26784 28€
https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...et-with-Mic-28-Cores/2142033_32807236502.html

They seem nice, and i want to try some new earphones


----------



## Shinry

juanjrubio said:


> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone tried any of these?
> 
> ...


I recall there was a big scandal aroud the forum in early/mid 2016 about and before the DT86
Lots of promises, many disappointed customers.
You might want to read it up, after this time it's a good lecture on biased/unfaithfull reviewers, hypetrains and their possible outcome


----------



## juanjrubio

Shinry said:


> I recall there was a big scandal aroud the forum in early/mid 2016 about and before the DT86
> Lots of promises, many disappointed customers.
> You might want to read it up, after this time it's a good lecture on biased/unfaithfull reviewers, hypetrains and their possible outcome


uuu

Dont like that. DT86 out of the wishlist

Thanks!


----------



## actorlife

msz87 said:


> I received my first pair of KZ's the atr today, I am somewhat liking them, the problem is they sound like they have a low pass filter above the mids. Checking the response graph there is a dip at around 7k and 9k which I guess is the problem. There is something special to these but they're not quite there.
> 
> can anyone else recommend something cheap chinese and has a flatter but more extended upper mids response? I would love the same exact sound signature except extended, but some more m/s width in the lower mids would be nice too.
> 
> Which unit am I after next?


Awei Q7i amazing SQ. Less than 3 bucks look on eBay. I am still amazed how good they are. Mids are so good and bass is tight. Which KZ did you get?


----------



## themindfreak

Decided to buy the KZ Atr from gearbest. Does the ATR still have its vocal forward sound signature compared to the ATE?


----------



## msz87

actorlife said:


> Awei Q7i amazing SQ. Less than 3 bucks look on eBay. I am still amazed how good they are. Mids are so good and bass is tight. Which KZ did you get?



the kz atr, looking for a step up in the upper mids and highs


----------



## actorlife

msz87 said:


> the kz atr, looking for a step up in the upper mids and highs


Yep better than the ATR and I like the ATR. Try them nothing to lose but 3 bucks and a 2 week wait time.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

FYI, Those Awei Q7i's you all say are $3 on Ebay are almost sold out. There are 3 more colors left.


----------



## actorlife

I'm telling ya get them they exceeded my expectations and I'm fussy with SQ. Yeah So Good. ALRIGHT COOL?  I got the purple ones damn cool looking. The tips that they arrived with are perfecto. I'm gonna order a backup later on.


----------



## msz87 (May 6, 2017)

I like the atr, but they're quite narrow. They sound good out of the box without eq, which is impossible to do with sony's phillips etc that are under 10-15 bucks. They are pretty balanced(the bass is not a mud-fest), tight and punchy, but lack articulation and width/presence especially in the upper mid and top end.

surprisingly they have decent 3-D depth that is not stereo mind****. That being said I only paid like 4 bucks so I cant expect perfection ofcourse, but I think its out there somewhere.


----------



## alizeofeniquito

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Are they both worth owning? Are they different enough?



kr49i sound sig is v-shaped. I like kr25d more lesser bass but good enough,warm and very good mids.


----------



## Slater

msz87 said:


> the kz atr, looking for a step up in the upper mids and highs



What's your budget? Lots of choices that are a step up from the ATR.


----------



## msz87

slaterlovesspam said:


> What's your budget? Lots of choices that are a step up from the ATR.



what will give me the best bang for buck for monitoring accuracy and full range and tight sound. up to like $40 I guess.


----------



## Slater (May 6, 2017)

msz87 said:


> what will give me the best bang for buck for monitoring accuracy and full range and tight sound. up to like $40 I guess.



Stop by http://www.aproear.co.uk/.

Vidal has a great database of well over 100 in-ears (adding at least 10+/month), and it's easy to sort & search, with detailed descriptions of each.

He has a very similar sound preference as you, so pay particular attention to his favorite recommendations.

Besides being an active HF member, he pays for everything out of his own pocket, so there's no questionable bias from 'free evaluation' products. And if you're in the UK, consider ordering from him, because he runs a trustworthy business, has fair prices, and there's no month-long wait.

And no, I have zero affiliation. I just believe in supporting those who support the community!


----------



## msz87 (May 6, 2017)

thanks, appreciate the info, ill spend some time there.


----------



## ustinj

Thought the sound of the Seahf awk-009 was pretty good, but horrible driver flex has rendered it inoperable. One side has flexed and sounds distant and dark, but works fine for a second if pushing in -- then it returns to it's dark and distant sound.

Must be a poor QC issue, hopefully no one else has this issue.


----------



## crabdog

ustinj said:


> Thought the sound of the Seahf awk-009 was pretty good, but horrible driver flex has rendered it inoperable. One side has flexed and sounds distant and dark, but works fine for a second if pushing in -- then it returns to it's dark and distant sound.
> 
> Must be a poor QC issue, hopefully no one else has this issue.


I don't get that with the Seahf but the left side on my TFZ King has got major flex.


----------



## 1clearhead

About direct links to Magaosi.....

If anyone is interested, these are more of a direct purchase for MaGaosi's products, instead of being handled by third-party purchases.

UK amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06W51YR81 

USA  Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAGZKOS 

China Taobao store
https://shop249188768.taobao.com 

Hongkong  online store
www.linkhope.com.hk 

For other countries
UK amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06W51YR81 

USA  Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NAGZKOS 

China Taobao store
https://shop249188768.taobao.com 

Hongkong  online store
www.linkhope.com.hk 

For other countries
http://www.szhlsx.com


....hope this helps.


----------



## Martynas

Looked into my **** 6in1 cutting out problem and it seems to be the left side cable. A bit disappointing since i paid extra to get the silver plated cable ,but i guess at least its not the earphones itself that are broken so its cheaper to replace.

Also they sound AMAZING in my opinion especially considering the price (cost me <50USD from taobao). I recommend you guys check them out.


----------



## duo8

Any comparison of the **** 6in1 vs DT2 Plus?


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> I don't get that with the Seahf but the left side on my TFZ King has got major flex.



I'm *thankfully* not getting driver flex on either.


----------



## CoiL

Guys , any pics or info about soon to release *LZ Big Dipper 7BA*? Or am I first to hear about it?


----------



## peter123

CoiL said:


> Guys , any pics or info about soon to release *LZ Big Dipper 7BA*? Or am I first to hear about it?



https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/lz-big-dipper-impressions-and-discussions-thread.843456/


----------



## CoiL

Oh... I see. I`m getting old and slow LOL


----------



## peter123

CoiL said:


> Oh... I see. I`m getting old and slow LOL


Ha ha, no worries my friend you can't possibly be as old and slow as I am


----------



## B9Scrambler

Going back to the Seahf, these things have a pretty hefty low end. Definitely wouldn't put them in the bass-lite category. Been using them with KZ medium Starlines. Treble is a little raspy at times, but overall a very well-rounded and capable earphone


----------



## misteral201103

CoiL said:


> Guys , any pics or info about soon to release *LZ Big Dipper 7BA*? Or am I first to hear about it?



For sale on TaoBao now <- click to go to page

Third and last time I'm posting the link for the new page today - people will start to think I'm in LZ's employ!!! I'm not BTW


----------



## mikaveli06

Posted this in wrong thread earlier

New to this scene, recently got **** 4-1. What else should i consider. I enjoy

Quality Bass (nice sub to mid mix)
Big Stage
Imaging/detail retreval

Must be mmcx as i will use it 99% bluetooth

Is there something similar to Mee Pinnacle P1?

Is lz-4 huge upgrade from senfers

If it helps past favorite were
Asg2.5
Aurisonic rockets
Za tenores
Jvc fx850
Trinity atlas (gold filters)


----------



## Slater

mikaveli06 said:


> Posted this in wrong thread earlier
> 
> New to this scene, recently got **** 4-1. What else should i consider. I enjoy
> 
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...phones-and-iems.820747/page-586#post-13474580


----------



## 1clearhead

minhmap859 said:


> IDK if the sendiy M1221 is considered high end or not (mid-end? Lol), but for around 150$, I think they can punch quite a lot above their price range. Well, as long as you have a good fit, a good tip and a reasonable expectation of what an IEM can do. Well, actually, I am going to write up an review on this little person: after more than 4 months of continuous listening, I think I have passed the "child with new toy" phase long enough to actually write about it without looking like a shill.
> 
> 
> -Clear
> ...


----------



## 1clearhead

duo8 said:


> Any comparison of the **** 6in1 vs DT2 Plus?
> 
> -Clear
> I don't have the 6in1 to compare, since I'm hearing mixed reviews, but I can say that the DT2 Plus do get a lot better after more than 200 hours of burning them in. ....Patience paid-off for me.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

I wrote a review on the NF6i of the Chinese CIEM brand NF Audio here: http://headfonics.com/2017/04/the-nf6i-by-nf-audio/
Do not put too much weight on the rating. My scores are less glowing than those of the other reviewers. All the info is in the text.


----------



## Ancipital (May 8, 2017)

I can't be arsed to read through the whole thread, now we lack proper search functions, but here's a vote for Unique Melody.

I know Chinese brands have an awful rep for customer service (HFM being the poster boy for this), but not only are UM's products nicely-made, but if you need help, they not just respond to email- but they've read the question.

American and European manufacturers could learn a little there. It's too bad they don't have a UK dealer any more- it's good stuff.


----------



## bjaardker

It's interesting (and kind of disturbing) that after lusting for Sennheiser's IE8 and then IE80 for the better part of a decade, I get to the point where I can finally afford them, purchase them, and am disappointed since there are at least 3 different Chi-Fi IEMs I have with better sound that cost less than 1/3 of what I paid for the Senns.

Yes, they're real IE80s. They just show their age now. These would have been mind blowing 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Cya|\|

Which ones?


----------



## bjaardker

Cya|\| said:


> Which ones?



TFZ Series 5
**** 4in1
DZAT DT-05
Heck even the KZ-ATE gets close

The Senn has a wider soundstage than all of the above, but lack of clarity/veil over the mids and highs and the huge midbass hump makes them sound like old tech. They just show their age. Also, anyone with a name lesser than Sennheiser would have been crucified for using as bad of a stock cable as this one.


----------



## themindfreak

bjaardker said:


> TFZ Series 5
> **** 4in1
> DZAT DT-05
> Heck even the KZ-ATE gets close


Would you mind giving a brief description of Dzat DT-05 since u prefer it over the IE80s? I thought that alot of people didnt like the Dzat DT-05 and they also never explained much about it :/


----------



## msz87

any difference between the color'd kz-zst and the black and silver swatched kz-zst?


----------



## SpiderNhan

msz87 said:


> any difference between the color'd kz-zst and the black and silver swatched kz-zst?


Yep. One is colorful and the other is black and white.


----------



## Slater

bjaardker said:


> It's interesting (and kind of disturbing) that after lusting for Sennheiser's IE8 and then IE80 for the better part of a decade, I get to the point where I can finally afford them, purchase them, and am disappointed since there are at least 3 different Chi-Fi IEMs I have with better sound that cost less than 1/3 of what I paid for the Senns.
> 
> Yes, they're real IE80s. They just show their age now. These would have been mind blowing 2-3 years ago.



I know exactly what you mean.

One of my 1st decent in-ears was Shure E4c. They were mind-blowing at the time, but I dug them out a year ago to have a listen, & they sounded like absolute junk. Kind of like digging out an old P4 PC running Windows 95, & realizing how pitiful it is now that things have come light years ahead (even though it would have been king of the mountain at the time).


----------



## Pacalwb

Hello, I'm looking for new iems, currently I have Havi B3, but cables coming from headphones are broken (still works, but probably not for long). I like over the ear, maybe something neutral, around 70-80$. I mostly listen to electronic music (hardstyle, hardcore), but also to some orchestral music. 

I was looking at vsonic vsd5s, but not sure if there is something else that is preferred right know, as I was not keeping up to date with current favorites. 

What are some good popular options? 
Thanks.


----------



## Holypal (May 8, 2017)

I saw a new 'obscure' KZ product: KZ ZS5, a 2DD+2BA 4-drivers hybrid iem. The look is definitely a copy of Campfire Andromeda. Detachable cable with 2-pin connector. It's around 30USD on taobao. Probably on AE soon.
https://world.taobao.com/item/550087478031.htm

From the description:
impedance: 16 ohm,  sensitivity: 106dB/mW
10mm DD for low frequency, 6.4mm DD for mid.
30095 BA for ultra-high frequency, and a custom 1205 BA for high frequency.


----------



## bjaardker

Holypal said:


> I saw a new 'obscure' KZ product: KZ ZS5, a 2DD+2BA 4-drivers hybrid iem. The look is definitely a copy of Campfire Andromeda. Detachable cable with 2-pin connector. It's around 30USD on taobao.



Looks like you've found my next purchase. I'll be on these as soon as they hit AE.


----------



## Slater

Yeah, we've all been drooling waiting on these for a while.

I'm a huge KZ fan, but I'm going to hold off at 1st for a while though. Many KZs have serious QC issues when they are immediately released. And there's a lot to go wrong inside of the ZS5.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Finally! My body, and my wallet, are ready


----------



## Keller2

The "gold" cable is kinda nice aswell.

Anyone know of easy ways to order via Taobao that dont involve middleman shenanigans?


----------



## WilliamCruz

i m ready, but it's ugly :/


----------



## 1clearhead

Holypal said:


> I saw a new 'obscure' KZ product: KZ ZS5, a 2DD+2BA 4-drivers hybrid iem. The look is definitely a copy of Campfire Andromeda. Detachable cable with 2-pin connector. It's around 30USD on taobao. Probably on AE soon.
> https://world.taobao.com/item/550087478031.htm
> 
> From the description:
> ...



-Clear
It's about time....

....QC issues has been the biggest problem with KZ. ...Hope it's not an issue if I decide to jump early on them.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> -Clear
> It's about time....
> 
> ....QC issues has been the biggest problem with KZ. ...Hope it's not an issue if I decide to jump early on them.



Oh man, gonna skip ZS3 thoughts and getting dark grey ZS5 for sure! Nice!


----------



## bokiboki

Urbanfun are here. very, very good, very good midrange and rest of the spectrum is a natural fit. Rather rounded sound, not sharp,hear every detail in the music. You can hear mp3 poor quality, every flaw. who loves vocals will love them, for classic excellent. For psytrance and EDM good, but missing a little sub bass drives. Very, very good headphones. compared with Tennmak Piano, more linear in mids and high range but without a strong sab bass, details a much better and more realistic instruments and vocals


----------



## 1clearhead (May 9, 2017)

Yup! ....I went for the "dark grey" as well.


----------



## ustinj

http://www.tfzither.com/about.html

Check out TFZ's page -- a lot of new models in the Exclusive series. The Exclusive 5 line looks to come in three colors, all of them made of metal. Housings look great, ergonomic and original.


----------



## To.M

bokiboki said:


> Urbanfun are here. very, very good, very good midrange and rest of the spectrum is a natural fit. Rather rounded sound, not sharp,hear every detail in the music. You can hear mp3 poor quality, every flaw. who loves vocals will love them, for classic excellent. For psytrance and EDM good, but missing a little sub bass drives. Very, very good headphones. compared with Tennmak Piano, more linear in mids and high range but without a strong sab bass, details a much better and more realistic instruments and vocals



Great to hear it! 
I love my Urbanfun, amazing piece of IEMs!
I always recommend these tips for Urbanfuns:
http://s.aliexpress.com/uQ7faY77


----------



## bokiboki

To.M said:


> Great to hear it!
> I love my Urbanfun, amazing piece of IEMs!
> I always recommend these tips for Urbanfuns:
> http://s.aliexpress.com/uQ7faY77


Yes, I have this tips, I use them


----------



## msz87

what are the advantages of multi-driver iems, are they crossing over each?


----------



## Vidal

msz87 said:


> what are the advantages of multi-driver iems, are they crossing over each?



The theory is that having different drivers for different frequencies is better than one driver covering all frequencies. Personally I've found most budget multi driver earphones less than perfect, there are exceptions like the Urbanfun and BossHiFi B3s.

I feel that generally a single dynamic has more realistic sound and better soundstage.


----------



## bokiboki

Vidal said:


> The theory is that having different drivers for different frequencies is better than one driver covering all frequencies. Personally I've found most budget multi driver earphones less than perfect, there are exceptions like the Urbanfun and BossHiFi B3s.
> 
> I feel that generally a single dynamic has more realistic sound and better soundstage.


I have Urbanfun, would you recommend that I take Boss Hi b3 next to them and  are they in something better than Urbanfun?


----------



## dontcallmejan

The Simgot EN700 Bass along side my K3 Pros. Funny thing is that it's not that bassy as you would expect.


----------



## VinceHill24

ustinj said:


> http://www.tfzither.com/about.html
> 
> Check out TFZ's page -- a lot of new models in the Exclusive series. The Exclusive 5 line looks to come in three colors, all of them made of metal. Housings look great, ergonomic and original.


Nice! I've checked out their Taobao page and apparently now only the Exclusive 1 is available. Not sure if they're gonna launch the subsequent series soon. I think i'm hooked for this much more than KZ ZS5. The price is much cheaper too compared to Exclusive King but well they're King anyway so the price difference can tell. The Exclusive 1 appears to be 9mm graphene dual magnetic driver as well. And the detachable cable is definitely something to die for.


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> Yup! ....I went for the "dark grey" as well.



Are they available on Aliexpress yet?


----------



## themindfreak

trumpethead said:


> Are they available on Aliexpress yet?


Nope, or rather I don't think so, nothing comes out from searching it on AE


----------



## robervaul

themindfreak said:


> Nope, or rather I don't think so, nothing comes out from searching it on AE


Cus the name is ZST lol

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...rt-Earphones-Earplug-Headset/32809493621.html


----------



## SuperLuigi

I can get the Memt x5 for $13 USD right now.  Anything else I should consider?  I'm just looking for a daily driver for walking to work, going to the gym.  It has to have a mic on that works with android.  Seems like a good price at $13.


----------



## themindfreak (May 9, 2017)

robervaul said:


> Cus the name is ZST lol
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...rt-Earphones-Earplug-Headset/32809493621.html


WHAT that's just insane man... Since its on AE i'm gonna jump on the train too!! Now I wish myself some luck on QC issues...

Edit: After looking at some chinese facebook update post, the ZSR pro is still unknown on its release date. Think I might wait on the ZS5...


----------



## Holypal (May 9, 2017)

robervaul said:


> Cus the name is ZST lol
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...rt-Earphones-Earplug-Headset/32809493621.html



The golden cable is too dazzle.


----------



## Vidal

bokiboki said:


> I have Urbanfun, would you recommend that I take Boss Hi b3 next to them and  are they in something better than Urbanfun?



Not a massive difference between them in terms of quality just depend on whether the B3s are more to your taste


----------



## limafranco

Guys, whic wireless IEM would you recommend from these brands?
I've seen some of QCY and I do have a Meizu EP51, but it's nozzle is not very comfortable.


----------



## Spelaeus

robervaul said:


> Cus the name is ZST lol
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...rt-Earphones-Earplug-Headset/32809493621.html


 Aaaand purchased. Hype train officially boarded.


----------



## ustinj

Bought one from taobao last night but have very low expectations -- several consider the ZS3 the best KZ IEM, and my ZS3 was somewhat mediocre.


----------



## Spelaeus

ustinj said:


> Bought one from taobao last night but have very low expectations -- several consider the ZS3 the best KZ IEM, and my ZS3 was somewhat mediocre.


 My only experience with KZ is a pair of ZST pros (colourful version) and I was really pleased with those. I gave the ZS3 a pass since it seemed like it was mostly being hyped for basshead and EDM purposes which isn't my thing.


----------



## Slater

So looking at the frequency graph for the ZS5, that midrange looks really recessed? This is supposed to have a driver dedicated solely to midrange, so I'm surprised that they weren't able to tune it flatter. It also looks like the treble is going to make the ZST look tame!




I know you can't just go by the graphs but rather by hearing them in person, but I'm not sure what to think after seeing that.

I think if you like the ED9 with the dull brass filter, and the ZST, you're going to love the ZS5.


----------



## db003206 (May 9, 2017)

That graph is basically useless with the x-axis unlabeled. If you assume it's starting at 10hz then it seems to drop off completely at 3.5khz and it won't produce any treble at all.

That said, I jumped on board the hypetrain and ordered a blue/gold no mic.


----------



## mikaveli06

Has anyone found a 2-pin bluetooth cable?  I think trinity made one but not available


----------



## actorlife

slaterlovesspam said:


> So looking at the frequency graph for the ZS5, that midrange looks really recessed? This is supposed to have a driver dedicated solely to midrange, so I'm surprised that they weren't able to tune it flatter. It also looks like the treble is going to make the ZST look tame!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait till you get them to compare them to your 1more.


----------



## Saoshyant

Worst comes to worst I'm out $36, which won't be the end of the world.  The cable choices are a nice touch at least.  Honestly, KZ does good work for the most part for the cost, and I haven't had any QC issues.


----------



## Martynas

Can anyone recommend a MMCX cable for my **** 6in1 ? The silver cable it came with is defective. Not looking for anything too fancy, something under 20 euro / 25USD that's descent quality and doesn't have a very thick cable since i wanna use them on the go as well.


----------



## Slater (May 9, 2017)

db003206 said:


> That graph is basically useless with the x-axis unlabeled.



Very true. Also, since I can't read Chinese, I don't know what the "blah blah ching chong 45KHz" text above the graph refers to. Maybe it says "Even your dog will be able to enjoy these, because they extend to 45KHz."




actorlife said:


> I can't wait till you get them to compare them to your 1more.



Nah, I'm not jumping on the hype train on this one just yet. I'm sure we'll be seeing comparisons soon enough once people start receiving theirs!


----------



## Holypal

Martynas said:


> Can anyone recommend a MMCX cable for my **** 6in1 ? The silver cable it came with is defective. Not looking for anything too fancy, something under 20 euro / 25USD that's descent quality and doesn't have a very thick cable since i wanna use them on the go as well.



Two examples:
AK Upgrade Silver Plated Earphone Cable For Shure SE215 SE315 SE425 SE535 SE846,UE900 Replace Wire MMCX Connector
http://s.aliexpress.com/QF3UneqU 
(from AliExpress Android)
And
NICEHCK High Quality Custom Made Silver and Copper Mixed Earphone Upgrade Cable For Shure SE535 SE846 UE900 DZ7 DZ9 DZX LZ A4
http://s.aliexpress.com/aeAZbU3E 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## teesui

Martynas said:


> Can anyone recommend a MMCX cable for my **** 6in1 ? The silver cable it came with is defective. Not looking for anything too fancy, something under 20 euro / 25USD that's descent quality and doesn't have a very thick cable since i wanna use them on the go as well.




Could also take a look at the cables made by VE at veclan.com. you can get the VE Monk espresso cable with mmcx connectors for $10 USD plus shipping.


----------



## 1clearhead

slaterlovesspam said:


> Very true. Also, since I can't read Chinese, I don't know what the "blah blah ching chong 45KHz" text above the graph refers to. Maybe it says "Even your dog will be able to enjoy these, because they extend to 45KHz."
> 
> Lol! .....Spilled my coffee.  Funny!


----------



## chompchomps

Got this image from someone on Taobao. Looking good!


----------



## crabdog

chompchomps said:


> Got this image from someone on Taobao. Looking good!


Wow, looking good. I wonder if the ear-tips holder is cardboard or aluminium like the Whizzer A15's. Obviously a massive styling plagiarism taken from CA but I doubt very much they will have the same sound quality (we can always hope though ).


----------



## themindfreak

I read the comments on taobao. Most of them said it had an analytical sound signature and it had lesser bass quantity than the ZST, there were also some QC issues on the gold cable rather than on the earphones themselves. Some of them said the stock cables were horrible sounding and its best to get the upgrade cable to match it.


----------



## nplateau

Welp, I couldn't help myself.  I went ahead and ordered the ZS5 on Ali.  Head-fi is killer on my wallet, hahaha.


----------



## bhazard

Got my ZS5 preordered. I love the ZST and have always wanted KZ to do hybrids so... they will be mine.


----------



## Vidal

themindfreak said:


> I read the comments on taobao. Most of them said it had an analytical sound signature and it had lesser bass quantity than the ZST



Two dynamic driver and less bass than the ZST? The ZST is hardly a bass monster as is, very odd tuning for KZ.


----------



## AlwaysForward

How do the Carbo Tenores from Japan hold up against the onslaught from Shenzen?

I'd like to get the Carbo Tenore as a gift but would prefer same/better sound with a Mic/controls inline. Budget target around $50. Can go more.

Ideally looking for a balanced/fun/modern sound without too much emphasis on a particular frequency. Not overly analytical. The more spacious the soundstage, the better


----------



## trumpethead

SuperLuigi said:


> I can get the Memt x5 for $13 USD right now.  Anything else I should consider?  I'm just looking for a daily driver for walking to work, going to the gym.  It has to have a mic on that works with android.  Seems like a good price at $13.



Any link?


----------



## trumpethead (May 10, 2017)

themindfreak said:


> WHAT that's just insane man... Since its on AE i'm gonna jump on the train too!! Now I wish myself some luck on QC issues...
> 
> Edit: After looking at some chinese facebook update post, the ZSR pro is still unknown on its release date. Think I might wait on the ZS5...



Looks like some pre sale hype going on with the AE sellers to Get orders. Stock not available yet...Beaware the hype!


----------



## themindfreak

Vidal said:


> Two dynamic driver and less bass than the ZST? The ZST is hardly a bass monster as is, very odd tuning for KZ.


Yea I found it odd too when I saw the claim having lesser bass than the ZST. Guess we gotta wait and see impressions from head fiers.



AlwaysForward said:


> How do the Carbo Tenores from Japan hold up against the onslaught from Shenzen?
> 
> I'd like to get the Carbo Tenore as a gift but would prefer same/better sound with a Mic/controls inline. Budget target around $50. Can go more.
> 
> Ideally looking for a balanced/fun/modern sound without too much emphasis on a particular frequency. Not overly analytical. The more spacious the soundstage, the better


The carbo tenores are as exactly what you described but without the wide soundstage and at times can be a bit boring sounding. I dont really know what to recommend for balanced but fun sounding at the same time :/ However if you can forgo the mic, the tenores are an absolute monster on its own.( FYI: The treble can be a little loud on first listen, you need to burn it in to tone down the treble and it will be very balanced sounding)


----------



## loomisjohnson

AlwaysForward said:


> How do the Carbo Tenores from Japan hold up against the onslaught from Shenzen?
> 
> I'd like to get the Carbo Tenore as a gift but would prefer same/better sound with a Mic/controls inline. Budget target around $50. Can go more.
> 
> Ideally looking for a balanced/fun/modern sound without too much emphasis on a particular frequency. Not overly analytical. The more spacious the soundstage, the better


urbanfun hifi or bosshifi b3 would fit your bill; likewise hlsx 808


----------



## SuperLuigi

trumpethead said:


> Any link?



Afraid not.  I've bought a a handful of headphones from one shop on Ali and reached out and they said they would sell me the Memt X5 for $13.

I'm really considering getting the LZ Z03As instead though.  I had them before and they were really awesome.


----------



## crabdog

SuperLuigi said:


> Afraid not.  I've bought a a handful of headphones from one shop on Ali and reached out and they said they would sell me the Memt X5 for $13.
> 
> I'm really considering getting the LZ Z03As instead though.  I had them before and they were really awesome.


The Seahf AWK009 might be a good alternative for you if you liked the Z03A. It's not as bassy and much brighter than the X5. Another alternative that is closer to the price of Z03A but imo superior is the Veedix NC50 - clear and balanced sound. That is if you're okay with over ear IEMs.


----------



## actorlife

More colors back in Stock for the  fantastic under 3 bucks iem  Awei Q7i :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/282386499651


----------



## AlwaysForward

themindfreak said:


> Yea I found it odd too when I saw the claim having lesser bass than the ZST. Guess we gotta wait and see impressions from head fiers.
> 
> 
> The carbo tenores are as exactly what you described but without the wide soundstage and at times can be a bit boring sounding. I dont really know what to recommend for balanced but fun sounding at the same time :/ However if you can forgo the mic, the tenores are an absolute monster on its own.( FYI: The treble can be a little loud on first listen, you need to burn it in to tone down the treble and it will be very balanced sounding)



Thanks! For the fun part, I think imaging and soundstage without sibilance would be the fun qualities



loomisjohnson said:


> urbanfun hifi or bosshifi b3 would fit your bill; likewise hlsx 808



The Bosshifi looks perfect except I do need inline mic/controls. Urbanfun could do well but I'm not so into the looks. The HLSX 808 seems to be the best fit but if the bosshifi is the better sound, I'd go with that. Any thoughts on which is the better sonic performance?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SuperLuigi

crabdog said:


> The Seahf AWK009 might be a good alternative for you if you liked the Z03A. It's not as bassy and much brighter than the X5. Another alternative that is closer to the price of Z03A but imo superior is the Veedix NC50 - clear and balanced sound. That is if you're okay with over ear IEMs.



Thanks for the suggestions on the Seahf!  I'll look more into them.  I googled the Veedix nc50 and they seem to be quite a bit more money at $70.  The Z0a3s are around $25.


----------



## crabdog

SuperLuigi said:


> Thanks for the suggestions on the Seahf!  I'll look more into them.  I googled the Veedix nc50 and they seem to be quite a bit more money at $70.  The Z0a3s are around $25.


I saw them at $39.50. Don't know why that single store is so much cheaper than the others. I've bought several items from them in the past and have always been satisfied.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...g-Earphone-with-MMCX/1922340_32801166818.html


----------



## loomisjohnson

AlwaysForward said:


> Thanks! For the fun part, I think imaging and soundstage without sibilance would be the fun qualities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you need the mic and don't like the looks of the urbanfun (understandable), i'd go for the hlsx--on absolute terms i might rate the urbanfun and bosshifi a tiny notch higher than the hlsx (the bosshifi being more balanced/less bassy than the urbanfun), but it's very close. frankly, for $13 the einsear t2 is in the same league and might be the most comfortable of 'em all--take a look at the asian provocative ear site for more detail


----------



## bokiboki

loomisjohnson said:


> urbanfun hifi or bosshifi b3 would fit your bill; likewise hlsx 808


Do you mean to Boshifi b3 or b3s?


----------



## limafranco

Bought today a pair of zs3 for only 6$ at gearbest. 
I wasn't lookin for it but the price was superb.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Anyone use Penon Audio's ebay site?  I just got a pair of LZ Z0A3s on there for like $13.  

These ones: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...Heavy-Bass-DJ-Stereo-Earplug/32718995621.html


----------



## hoerlurar

SuperLuigi said:


> Anyone use Penon Audio's ebay site?  I just got a pair of LZ Z0A3s on there for like $13.
> 
> These ones: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...Heavy-Bass-DJ-Stereo-Earplug/32718995621.html



even cheaper from gearbest: http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_436284.html


----------



## SuperLuigi

hoerlurar said:


> even cheaper from gearbest: http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_436284.html



Sorry i meant to put up this one: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LZ-Z03A-Heav...297561?hash=item3f7c1e4299:g:43cAAOSwnHZYRj5Z 

Though i think yours might be cheaper with shipping costs.  I really enjoyed these headphones.


----------



## thejoker13

I just had a conversation with Mr Tony from Tennmak. He said the mad  piano is still being developed but that the SOLO will be released at the end of this month. It will have detachable cable and swappable filters for changing the sound signature.


----------



## themindfreak

thejoker13 said:


> I just had a conversation with Mr Tony from Tennmak. He said the mad  piano is still being developed but that the SOLO will be released at the end of this month. It will have detachable cable and swappable filters for changing the sound signature.


HO!! Updates after updates of chinese company fighting each other out to a battle of death :3


----------



## nplateau

I just spoke with Jim at NiceHCK. He's offering a $10 pre-order discount on the ZS5. So I cancelled my previous order and ordered again after the price adjustment. $29 for the blue with the mic and silver cable.


----------



## ChrisCaubin

I'm looking at getting the ZS5 as an upgrade of my trusty ATEs that I've had for the last year and a bit, just want to check whether they are constructed from metal or not? Also, I'm not familiar with this new Head-Fi layout (it's been a while), so I can't work out how to search this thread... What are people's opinions of the Auglamour R8 and the Whizzer A15?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vidal

SuperLuigi said:


> Sorry i meant to put up this one: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LZ-Z03A-Heav...297561?hash=item3f7c1e4299:g:43cAAOSwnHZYRj5Z
> 
> Though i think yours might be cheaper with shipping costs.  I really enjoyed these headphones.



I got a pair this week, I was aware of the Gearbest price so just bid the start price and got them. They've been going for more than that recently which is crazy as they're $9 shipping


----------



## crabdog

ChrisCaubin said:


> I'm looking at getting the ZS5 as an upgrade of my trusty ATEs that I've had for the last year and a bit, just want to check whether they are constructed from metal or not? Also, I'm not familiar with this new Head-Fi layout (it's been a while), so I can't work out how to search this thread... What are people's opinions of the Auglamour R8 and the Whizzer A15?
> Thanks in advance!


The ZS5 is metal.

The Whizzer A15 is a great IEM in my opinion. Built really well and sounds pretty awesome. It's a V-shaped sound with fairly big bass and a nice, airy treble. The only thing about it that I don't like is the stock cable because it has fairly stiff memory wire. I've switched it out with a spare cable I had and am really enjoying it now.


----------



## c0rp1

crabdog said:


> The ZS5 is metal..



Really? I thought the housing was just plastic, at least that's how it looks in the pictures.


----------



## VinceHill24

ZS5 is not metal. It's ABS plastic just like ATR.


----------



## crabdog

VinceHill24 said:


> ZS5 is not metal. It's ABS plastic just like ATR.


What is your source of this information? The banned AE seller posted on FB "This a metal body!"


----------



## VinceHill24

crabdog said:


> What is your source of this information? The banned AE seller posted on FB "This a metal body!"


Hmm maybe he misunderstood or wrong translation ? Maybe he's referring to metallic colour i suppose. KZ had long confirmed with me that it's going to be plastic ABS material long before launch and i believe some of those Taobao reviews have mentioned about it as well.


----------



## Sylmar

VinceHill24 said:


> Hmm maybe he misunderstood or wrong translation ? Maybe he's referring to metallic colour i suppose. KZ had long confirmed with me that it's going to be plastic ABS material long before launch and i believe some of those Taobao reviews have mentioned about it as well.



Actually I'm quite fine with plastic as the weight will be much more comfortable. Ordered the grey one with silver cable.


----------



## crabdog

VinceHill24 said:


> Hmm maybe he misunderstood or wrong translation ? Maybe he's referring to metallic colour i suppose. KZ had long confirmed with me that it's going to be plastic ABS material long before launch and i believe some of those Taobao reviews have mentioned about it as well.


Yeah makes sense. Probably meant gunmetal gray body.


----------



## Shinry

ChrisCaubin said:


> I'm looking at getting the ZS5 as an upgrade of my trusty ATEs that I've had for the last year and a bit, just want to check whether they are constructed from metal or not? Also, I'm not familiar with this new Head-Fi layout (it's been a while), so I can't work out how to search this thread... What are people's opinions of the Auglamour R8 and the Whizzer A15?
> Thanks in advance!


For the search-option:
Press on the search button and check the "search this thread" option.
Cheers


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Any bluetooth recommendations here?  Maybe ones to cannibalize for the module and attach to other iems with a bit of soldering work?


----------



## Saoshyant (May 11, 2017)

Just out of pure curiosity due to the obvious pricing error, going to place an order for http://penonaudio.com/MusicMaker-Tomahawk-MrZ-IEM and see what happens.

And without a set delivery method, could not order the "free" IEM.  Oh well, was amusing to give it a try at least.


----------



## SuperLuigi

actorlife said:


> More colors back in Stock for the  fantastic under 3 bucks iem  Awei Q7i :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/282386499651



Thanks for posting these.  I dont know much about them but at that cost, why not!  I plan to use them for the gym anyways so worth the risk!


----------



## bjaardker

ALL ABOOOOOARD!!!!!!

(and now I'm $33 poorer)


----------



## peskypesky

nplateau said:


> I just spoke with Jim at NiceHCK. He's offering a $10 pre-order discount on the ZS5. So I cancelled my previous order and ordered again after the price adjustment. $29 for the blue with the mic and silver cable.


how does one get that discount?


----------



## peskypesky

Urbanfuns seem to be on sale, yes?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...40.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.3p7TQ9


----------



## rodel808

AlwaysForward said:


> How do the Carbo Tenores from Japan hold up against the onslaught from Shenzen?
> 
> I'd like to get the Carbo Tenore as a gift but would prefer same/better sound with a Mic/controls inline. Budget target around $50. Can go more.
> 
> Ideally looking for a balanced/fun/modern sound without too much emphasis on a particular frequency. Not overly analytical. The more spacious the soundstage, the better



Carbo Tenore are great but if you can spend a little more I highly recommend the newer Carbo Mezzo. Basically it's the Tenore on steroids. Sound is airy but soundstage is like a small hall.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/zero-audio-carbo-mezzo-dx220-cm-zero-bass-zb-03.821829/


----------



## peskypesky (May 11, 2017)

rodel808 said:


> Carbo Tenore are great but if you can spend a little more I highly recommend the newer Carbo Mezzo. Basically it's the Tenore on steroids. Sound is airy but soundstage is like a small hall.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/zero-audio-carbo-mezzo-dx220-cm-zero-bass-zb-03.821829/


How is the bass on the Carbo Mezzo?

I like a strong bass, so I'm wondering if I should get Carbo Basso....


----------



## Roen

Any comparisons between the Turbo Ear T7 and the Shockwave III?


----------



## bokiboki

peskypesky said:


> Urbanfuns seem to be on sale, yes?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...40.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.3p7TQ9


No


----------



## Vidal

Big batch arrived today: -

Somic MH403 - faulty
Somic MH417
KZ ED7
QKZ DM10
QKZ DM300
QKZ DM10
Plextone X34M
Oka 602
Along with another ZS3 to modify, should keep me busy for a while. I've also ordered a pair of ZS5 just for good measure


----------



## SpiderNhan

Vidal said:


> Big batch arrived today: -
> 
> Somic MH403 - faulty
> Somic MH417
> ...


Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## peskypesky (May 11, 2017)

bokiboki said:


> No


They're more than twice the price at Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/GranVela-Symphonic-Driver-Headphones-Earphones-Microhones/dp/B010FRQIMG

and three times the price on Ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GranVela-UR...tu-/282447350631?_trksid=p2349526.m2548.l4275


----------



## Vidal

peskypesky said:


> They're more than twice the price at Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/GranVela-Symphonic-Driver-Headphones-Earphones-Microhones/dp/B010FRQIMG
> 
> and three times the price on Ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GranVela-UR...tu-/282447350631?_trksid=p2349526.m2548.l4275



The price on Ali is what they've been for ages, GranVela is an importer who is charging a big mark up.


----------



## nplateau

peskypesky said:


> how does one get that discount?



Contact the seller and ask him via the chat option on Ali.  He'll ask you to put it in the cart and pay via "other."  He will adjust the price and then you can complete payment.


----------



## kalo86

Hello guys, today I just ordered the MEMT X5 earphones.
Will the KZ/Tennmak tips be compatible?
https://m.it.aliexpress.com/s/item/32666988340.html
Thank you!


----------



## Vidal

Listening to the QKZ DM300 at the moment, these will suit people who like full bass and mids. These are probably too bassy for my taste but they're very impressive nonetheless.


----------



## peskypesky

Vidal said:


> The price on Ali is what they've been for ages, GranVela is an importer who is charging a big mark up.


Aha....I guess I first saw them on Amazon, so I thought that they were priced around $40.


----------



## groucho69

Vidal said:


> Big batch arrived today: -
> 
> Somic MH403 - faulty
> Somic MH417
> ...


----------



## rodel808

peskypesky said:


> How is the bass on the Carbo Mezzo?
> 
> I like a strong bass, so I'm wondering if I should get Carbo Basso....



I would say bass is one of the strongest aspect of it's signature.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> Big batch arrived today: -
> 
> Somic MH403 - faulty
> Somic MH417
> ...



Darn, no DM9 :0(

Or was 1 of the DM10s in the list supposed to be a DM9 (you have 2 DM10 listed)?

I have a DM10 on it's way - crossing my fingers that it's decent.


----------



## Slater

peskypesky said:


> how does one get that discount?



Do you know the secret handshake? You gotta know the secret handshake...


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> Darn, no DM9 :0(
> 
> Or was 1 of the DM10s in the list supposed to be a DM9 (you have 2 DM10 listed)?
> 
> I have a DM10 on it's way - crossing my fingers that it's decent.



Oopsy, should have been DM11


----------



## peskypesky

Saoshyant said:


> Just out of pure curiosity due to the obvious pricing error, going to place an order for http://penonaudio.com/MusicMaker-Tomahawk-MrZ-IEM and see what happens.
> 
> And without a set delivery method, could not order the "free" IEM.  Oh well, was amusing to give it a try at least.


10mm driver?  Nice! I look forward to your review.


----------



## nhlean96

Things seem to change a lot since the last time I visited this thread. Just sold my **** 4in1 and get both EINSEAR T2 and seahf awk-i009, they sell like hotcakes on taobao.


----------



## Slater (May 11, 2017)

nhlean96 said:


> Things seem to change a lot since the last time I visited this thread. Just sold my **** 4in1 and get both EINSEAR T2 and seahf awk-i009, they sell like hotcakes on taobao.



EINSEAR T2 - nice choice!

Speaking of selling like hotcakes - if Urbanfun had any idea how many MORE Urbanfun Hifis they would sell if they toned down the cheesy logo and loud color choices, they wouldn't be able to build them fast enough!


----------



## peskypesky

slaterlovesspam said:


> Speaking of selling like hotcakes - if Urbanfun had any idea how many MORE Urbanfun Hifis they would sell if they toned down the cheesy logo and loud color choices, they wouldn't be able to build them fast enough!



I don't mind the colors. The logo, well, it is cheesy. Wouldn't stop me from buying them though.


----------



## AlwaysForward

Speaking of the Urbanfun's, that's what I landed on for the gift for my friend. Should arrive at the office tomorrow and luckily my friend is at the office too! Should be fun. It's his first nice IEM :-D


----------



## Slater

AlwaysForward said:


> Speaking of the Urbanfun's, that's what I landed on for the gift for my friend. Should arrive at the office tomorrow and luckily my friend is at the office too! Should be fun. It's his first nice IEM :-D



Man, your friend is going to be spoiled - Urbanfun for their 1st IEM!


----------



## Slater

peskypesky said:


> I don't mind the colors. The logo, well, it is cheesy. Wouldn't stop me from buying them though.



Well, like you I could care less and they prove themselves by their sound (although I'd go for the black vs the neon green).

I do know that the cheese factor has definitely turned away a lot of folks because I've seen numerous posts on HF. I know UF was just trying to get their name out there, and appeal to the 'hip' youth. But they would have sold much more if it was toned down & more subdued/generic.

There's a lot of good cars that I like from a performance or functional standpoint, but I'd never buy them because of the ugly factor.


----------



## s4tch

do the unbanfuns have fast enough bass response for rock/metal?


----------



## Slater

s4tch said:


> do the unbanfuns have fast enough bass response for rock/metal?



Yes, definitely. You can read more about them here http://www.aproear.co.uk/urbanfun-hifi/

As good as Urbanfuns are (you can't go wrong with them), don't think that they're your only choice though. There are any other really choices available for the same price.

If you want to know some other options to consider (along with the Urbanfuns), read through the APE website, and post back here too because you'll get some excellent recommendations.


----------



## themindfreak

Bought the KZ ZS5 too from NiceHCK, using the secret handshake...


----------



## s4tch

slaterlovesspam said:


> Yes, definitely. You can read more about them here http://www.aproear.co.uk/urbanfun-hifi/
> 
> As good as Urbanfuns are (you can't go wrong with them), don't think that they're your only choice though. There are any other really choices available for the same price.
> 
> If you want to know some other options to consider (along with the Urbanfuns), read through the APE website, and post back here too because you'll get some excellent recommendations.


thanks for the link, i'm aware of that site. it's interesting to read those reviews. for instance, i almost completely agree with their remarks on the seahf awk009, but i'm not a huge fan of these iem's. also, while i hear that rock zircons have a strong v tuned signature and unnatural bass out of the box (which gets better after burn-in, and w/foam tips), i quite like them for the price, and they certainly match my benjie s5 and meizu pro 6 better than the seahf's. also, neither of those gets even close to the fostex te02n's (not tested on aproear), an other sub-$30 gem, my daily driver iem's. it's down to component matching and personal preference i guess.

btw have you tested or owned the urbanfuns yourself?


----------



## trumpethead

themindfreak said:


> Bought the KZ ZS5 too from NiceHCK, using the secret handshake...



Me too..now for the long wait...


----------



## Slater

s4tch said:


> thanks for the link, i'm aware of that site. it's interesting to read those reviews. for instance, i almost completely agree with their remarks on the seahf awk009, but i'm not a huge fan of these iem's. also, while i hear that rock zircons have a strong v tuned signature and unnatural bass out of the box (which gets better after burn-in, and w/foam tips), i quite like them for the price, and they certainly match my benjie s5 and meizu pro 6 better than the seahf's. also, neither of those gets even close to the fostex te02n's (not tested on aproear), an other sub-$30 gem, my daily driver iem's. it's down to component matching and personal preference i guess.
> 
> btw have you tested or owned the urbanfuns yourself?



Yeah, I like the Zircons too. Do you have the white or black ones?

I've borrowed the Urbanfuns for a few days, but don't own a pair myself.


----------



## bokiboki

peskypesky said:


> I don't mind the colors. The logo, well, it is cheesy. Wouldn't stop me from buying them though.


The only bad thing for me is crappy cable, and the impossibility of choice no mic version


----------



## s4tch

slaterlovesspam said:


> Yeah, I like the Zircons too. Do you have the white or black ones?
> 
> I've borrowed the Urbanfuns for a few days, but don't own a pair myself.



i've got the black/grey ones. i've heard that there might be some issues with the cables. mine kept working so far. some like the stock tips on those, i've changed them to some cheap comply-like foam tips from ali and while the isolation became much-much better, the sound is now tighter, less bloated by bass.

as always, ymmv


----------



## loomisjohnson

slaterlovesspam said:


> Man, your friend is going to be spoiled - Urbanfun for their 1st IEM!


the urbanfun is the point at which the law of diminishing returns sets in--you really need to spend exponentially more to get significant improvement.
as for the logo, i wouldn't mind it as much if it wasn't framed by that horrible  lime green. ah, the sacrifices we make.


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> Do you know the secret handshake? You gotta know the secret handshake...


----------



## SuperMAG

loomisjohnson said:


> the urbanfun is the point at which the law of diminishing returns sets in--you really need to spend exponentially more to get significant improvement.
> as for the logo, i wouldn't mind it as much if it wasn't framed by that horrible  lime green. ah, the sacrifices we make.


do you guys think LZ A4 is like 5 times better then these urbanfun.


----------



## Shinry

slaterlovesspam said:


> EINSEAR T2 - nice choice!
> 
> Speaking of selling like hotcakes - if Urbanfun had any idea how many MORE Urbanfun Hifis they would sell if they toned down the cheesy logo and loud color choices, they wouldn't be able to build them fast enough!


I love green though I'd prefer a dark green  and am still wondering if the Carbon One is worth the money.


----------



## peskypesky

SuperMAG said:


> do you guys think LZ A4 is like 5 times better then these urbanfun.


Is this a serious question?


----------



## To.M

Don't take it literally of course but be aware that many guys who have never heard any iems worth over 100usd (myself included) ponder over such a question, how much better sound can get in more expensive iems.


----------



## SuperMAG

peskypesky said:


> Is this a serious question?


yes. I wanna know if it is absolutely worth spending 1/7th of my salary on it and it gives me at least 5x more performance and joy then urbanfun.


----------



## SpiderNhan

SuperMAG said:


> yes. I wanna know if it is absolutely worth spending 1/7th of my salary on it and it gives me at least 5x more performance and joy then urbanfun.


I say no.

Though my experience with owning expensive in-ears tops out at the $389 MSRP Dunu DN-2000J, which I bought used for nearly half that amount, I've found more enjoyment from using the vastly cheaper ZST.

The ZST is more comfortable, more aesthetically pleasing, better fitting, features a replaceable cable and sounds great.

The DN-2000J were heavy, painful when worn too long, would get nicked and scratched easily, came with dozens of accessories, had a fixed cable and presented music like a surgical tool. And I ended up losing them.

If I had to do it all over again I'd take 10 ZSTs, or one of every single KZ, than to go through the Dunu ordeal again.


----------



## Slater (May 12, 2017)

SuperMAG said:


> yes. I wanna know if it is absolutely worth spending 1/7th of my salary on it and it gives me at least 5x more performance and joy then urbanfun.



Although I have never heard the LZ A4, I do own the often similarly-compared Magaosi K3 Pro.

And in my opinion for the massive price difference between the $100+ K3 Pro and the $10 ZST or Urbanfun it's not worth it. Especially if it's 1/7th your salary. You will not enjoy the more expensive IEM 7-10xs more, and in many cases you may even enjoy it LESS as the higher end units are almost always less 'fun', and more technical, revealing, and detailed.

I'm not saying I don't love my Magaosi, but I would rather spend the savings of that price difference on a date night with my significant other, a day at an amusement park with my daughter, multiple ZST/Urbanfuns to give away to family/friends as gifts, a few bottles of nice spirits, a trunkload of craft beer, a nice wristwatch, a DAP or headphone amp, etc. What I'll end up with is WAY more overall enjoyment that just having the ONE pair of high-end IEMs if you catch my drift.

Now, when you have a lot more cash flow coming in, and can easily afford the more expensive IEMs (basically, at the point when you don't even NEED to ask this question about price), THEN graduate to the pricier stuff. It will actually make you appreciate the better stuff too, because you'll have the experience on the lower end gear and can better understand/evaluate/appreciate what the higher end gear brings to the table. And when that day comes you'll still have the lower end pair to have as a back up, or can pass them down to someone that will appreciate them (introducing them to the word of hi-fi, converting those who have only experienced Beats, etc).

Also having the lower end gear is nice because you won't care as much about the 'daily real world use' - using it for working out, tossing it around, if it gets broken or stolen or a BA driver burns out, shoving it in your pocket, using it at your desk at work, etc.

The world of Chi-Fi is getting more & more unbelievable by the day, and things can now be had for $15-$30 that equal or surpass what cost hundreds just a few years ago.

I'm sure there are people that would disagree with me, but that's my take on it anyways.


----------



## B9Scrambler

TFZ Exclusive King Review!!

​


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


>



haha, or this


----------



## smy1

Does anybody know the lz-z03a from gearbest is a legit pair because the price seems to good to be true for $10


----------



## peskypesky (May 13, 2017)

smy1 said:


> Does anybody know the lz-z03a from gearbest is a legit pair because the price seems to good to be true for $10



they have them at two different prices. Odd....

http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_391785.html
http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_436284.html


actually, the more expensive ones are out of stock. Go figure...


----------



## Saoshyant

peskypesky said:


> they have them at two different prices. Odd....
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_391785.html
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_436284.html
> ...



Guess people really wanted it with a mic.


----------



## peskypesky

Saoshyant said:


> Guess people really wanted it with a mic.


i'm so sleepy i didn't even notice the mic. lol. time to go to bed!


----------



## smy1

peskypesky said:


> they have them at two different prices. Odd....
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_391785.html
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_436284.html
> ...



I want to get the $10 one but i am not sure if they are legit. Does anybody know if they are?


----------



## Slater (May 13, 2017)

smy1 said:


> I want to get the $10 one but i am not sure if they are legit. Does anybody know if they are?



Gearbest doesn't sell any fake stuff, so yeah they're legit.

Are they all that and a bag of chips or something? My understanding is that they're decent - light on the bass & sharp treble, but with good detail and a nice soundstage - but it's not like they are king-of-the-hill or anything.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> Gearbest doesn't sell any fake stuff, so yeah they're legit.
> 
> Are they all that and a bag of chips or something? My understanding is that they're decent - light on the bass & sharp treble, but with good detail and a nice soundstage - but it's not like they are king-of-the-hill or anything.
> 
> Am I missing something?




At that price they are a bargain as they are very good.


----------



## nhlean96

One of the best purchase I've ever made is the Tingo FL800, cheap knockoff of the Sennheiser counterpart. They sound like a $50+ earphone, bright sound signature, slightly laidback mid range, one the best Treble among the cheap, soundstage and clarity easily beats the **** 4in1, wide and crystal-clear.
Sadly my pair broke after 2 months, the driver flexes and damaged itself. Also Tingo's QC is questionable, many feedback about the faulty FL800 is the reason that they're not available on aliexpress anymore.


----------



## Vishal

Newest TFZ  EXCLUSIVE 1  Dual Magnet Moving Coil Dynamic Monitoring HIFI HD DJ Studio Headphone Headset Earphones w/ MMCX Cable
http://s.aliexpress.com/EviIJVjM 
(from AliExpress Android)

New TFZ in town.


----------



## VinceHill24

B9Scrambler said:


> TFZ Exclusive King Review!!
> 
> ​


Nice review! TFZ has just launched the final official version of Exclusive King with a detachable cable option, so apparently we we got were like beta/pre-launch version without detachable cable. Their Exclusive series 1, 3, 5 will follow suit all with detachable cable as well.


----------



## luedriver (May 13, 2017)

massdrop is selling SoundMAGIC PL50, 40 needed to make them 30 usd, they are also on sale on aliexpress for 50 usd

if the ones on ali are actually real and not knock-offs for me its almost the same price with shipping in australia, I don't even have to calculate it since I am used to not being able to buy things on massdrop, but only to use it as a price guide

here is the review from |joker| http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/soundmagic-pl50/


quote from the review
"I would call them mid-centric just because nothing draws attention away from the silky-smooth, liquid midrange.."


----------



## B9Scrambler

VinceHill24 said:


> Nice review! TFZ has just launched the final official version of Exclusive King with a detachable cable option, so apparently we we got were like beta/pre-launch version without detachable cable. Their Exclusive series 1, 3, 5 will follow suit all with detachable cable as well.



Thanks! I knew the 1-5 would have removable cables but thought the King was final. Good to know! Addresses my primary complaint


----------



## groucho69

peskypesky said:


> they have them at two different prices. Odd....
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_391785.html
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_436284.html
> ...



That seems to happen a lot there


----------



## themindfreak

luedriver said:


> massdrop is selling SoundMAGIC PL50, 40 needed to make them 30 usd, they are also on sale on aliexpress for 50 usd
> 
> quote from the review
> "I would call them mid-centric just because nothing draws attention away from the silky-smooth, liquid midrange.."



I wanted to buy the PL50 when they were on sale online, but there were reviews that vary in describing the mids, as |joker| has said it had silky smooth mids while i remember others claiming the vocals can sometimes get slightly sibilant. Because of that I didnt want to spend the money on something I wasn't fully sure of :/


----------



## Saoshyant

themindfreak said:


> I wanted to buy the PL50 when they were on sale online, but there were reviews that vary in describing the mids, as |joker| has said it had silky smooth mids while i remember others claiming the vocals can sometimes get slightly sibilant. Because of that I didnt want to spend the money on something I wasn't fully sure of :/



My main concern is if I remember the PL50 is pretty old at this point, and the quality of bargain IEMs has increased so much since when I started.  I worry that while it may have been good at the time, a similarly priced current offering might show the growth of the industry from where it was several years ago.  My only experiences with Soundmagic were middling to begin with as it was.


----------



## Vidal

Saoshyant said:


> My main concern is if I remember the PL50 is pretty old at this point, and the quality of bargain IEMs has increased so much since when I started.  I worry that while it may have been good at the time, a similarly priced current offering might show the growth of the industry from where it was several years ago.  My only experiences with Soundmagic were middling to begin with as it was.



Some of the earphones that Joker rated highly have now been surpassed by budget earphones, I had a listen to my Vsonic VC1000 the other week and I was shocked they sound so poor in comparison to the likes of the Seahf and BossHiFi B3.


----------



## SuperLuigi

slaterlovesspam said:


> Gearbest doesn't sell any fake stuff, so yeah they're legit.
> 
> Are they all that and a bag of chips or something? My understanding is that they're decent - light on the bass & sharp treble, but with good detail and a nice soundstage - but it's not like they are king-of-the-hill or anything.
> 
> Am I missing something?



When these first came out, they were super hyped.  Like giant killers and that was at $35.  Obviously the hype was stupid but they are very good headphones.  At like $10, i doubt there is anything that could beat them.  Not for that price.


----------



## Saoshyant

SuperLuigi said:


> When these first came out, they were super hyped.  Like giant killers and that was at $35.  Obviously the hype was stupid but they are very good headphones.  At like $10, i doubt there is anything that could beat them.  Not for that price.



The earbud thread might be having the same hype train rolling through currently, but it's a promising earbud.  I thought the Z03A was fun and decent, but ultimately I gifted them away.  Shame Head-fi is so quick to call something a giant-killer at times, but then again there have been some remarkably talented earphones to come out the past couple years.


----------



## trumpethead

slaterlovesspam said:


> Gearbest doesn't sell any fake stuff, so yeah they're legit.
> 
> Are they all that and a bag of chips or something? My understanding is that they're decent - light on the bass & sharp treble, but with good detail and a nice soundstage - but it's not like they are king-of-the-hill or anything.
> 
> Am I missing something?



I have had a pair for a while and I was always a bit disappointed because of the light bass although like you said the details are crisp and the sound is clean. Use them sparingly. Then last week I decided to do some tip rolling an them and was using the large genetic silicones that I get from Amazon that are my go to tips for bass and still no major results..then I decided to push the tips as far down on the stem as they would go and EUREKA!!! Holy Moly Batman! There it was.. Bass became full, clear, with Excellent quantity and quality...overall sound quality improved, resolution and soundstage expanded! It was like an entirely new pair of headphones. Unbelievable the difference in quality. Immediately bought another pair from GB.. ...10 bucks??  No brainer, get it while you can...jmo


----------



## luedriver

Vidal said:


> Some of the earphones that Joker rated highly have now been surpassed by budget earphones, I had a listen to my Vsonic VC1000 the other week and I was shocked they sound so poor in comparison to the likes of the Seahf and BossHiFi B3.




its mostly the liquid smooth mids that make me curious about the pl50's, but perhaps newer cheaper could be better, I don't know, but I kinda doubt something like that exists

by seahf, do you mean the this or something else


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> At that price they are a bargain as they are very good.



Ah, cool.


----------



## SuperLuigi

trumpethead said:


> Then last week I decided to do some tip rolling an them and was using the large genetic silicones that I get from Amazon that are my go to tips for bass and still no major results..then I decided to push the tips as far down on the stem as they would go and EUREKA!!! Holy Moly Batman! There it was.. Bass became full, clear, with Excellent quantity and quality.



The more i spend with ear tips of brands, the more i realize just how important they are.  I have comply tips on the Z03s and it's incredible the different it made.  The fit and ear tip type make such a big difference.  I always feel like it doesnt get talked enough around here.


----------



## Vidal

luedriver said:


> its mostly the liquid smooth mids that make me curious about the pl50's, but perhaps newer cheaper could be better, I don't know, but I kinda doubt something like that exists
> 
> by seahf, do you mean the this or something else



Yes those are the ones


----------



## luedriver

I'm looking for a cheap/decent in ear with ios controls, does something like that even exist?

with volume and button for play/pause...

does anyone know of something?


----------



## crabdog

luedriver said:


> I'm looking for a cheap/decent in ear with ios controls, does something like that even exist?
> 
> with volume and button for play/pause...
> 
> does anyone know of something?


What is your definition of cheap? Also helps if we know what kind of music and sound signature you like, eg: bassy, bright, warm etc. Finally are you looking for traditional or over-ear style?


----------



## themindfreak (May 14, 2017)

luedriver said:


> I'm looking for a cheap/decent in ear with ios controls, does something like that even exist?
> 
> with volume and button for play/pause...
> 
> does anyone know of something?


Hmmm soundmagic E10c? The 'c' in the E10 represents the both android and ios controls functionality


----------



## luedriver (May 14, 2017)

crabdog said:


> What is your definition of cheap? Also helps if we know what kind of music and sound signature you like, eg: bassy, bright, warm etc. Finally are you looking for traditional or over-ear style?




under 20 aud or 15 usd, I can go a bit higher, sound sig for movies, something clear, mostly want something with ios controls, since it seems hard to find

normal preferably

I could go up to 50 aud or 35 usd


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Is a Urban worth buying if someone already has a KZ ZS3, KZ ZST, KZ IE7, MEMT X5, Rock Zircon/Mula, Einsear T2...?

Why does no one talk about the MEMT X5 anymore? Over hyped by one user?


----------



## crabdog

luedriver said:


> under 20 aud or 15 usd, I can go a bit higher, sound sig for movies, something clear, mostly want something with ios controls, since it seems hard to find
> 
> normal preferably
> 
> I could go up to 50 aud or 35 usd


The Brainwavz Jive is good at around $28 and IIRC has a 3 button control. I think @Vidal would be the best person to ask though. 


LaughMoreDaily said:


> Is a Urban worth buying if someone already has a KZ ZS3, KZ ZST, KZ IE7, MEMT X5, Rock Zircon/Mula, Einsear T2...?
> 
> Why does no one talk about the MEMT X5 anymore? Over hyped by one user?


I simply haven't had time to listen to my X5 lately but I still think it's a good iem. Hype in the ultra budget segment dies pretty quickly because there's just so much competition and new stuff coming all the time


----------



## To.M

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Is a Urban worth buying if someone already has a KZ ZS3, KZ ZST, KZ IE7, MEMT X5, Rock Zircon/Mula, Einsear T2...?
> 
> Why does no one talk about the MEMT X5 anymore? Over hyped by one user?



I think so, I have Urbanfun, ZST, ATE,  TENNMAK PIANO or KINERA BD005 and Urbanfuns are definitely the dearest to my to ears.


----------



## Vidal

luedriver said:


> under 20 aud or 15 usd, I can go a bit higher, sound sig for movies, something clear, mostly want something with ios controls, since it seems hard to find
> 
> normal preferably
> 
> I could go up to 50 aud or 35 usd




Tricky as most earphones I would have suggested only have a single button remote, iOS volume controls 'built in' is a bit of a rarity. I'd suggest something with MMCX interface and then buy a standalone iOS cable. I think the **** 4in1 would suit movies as it got a reasonable amount of sub-bass


----------



## Holypal

luedriver said:


> under 20 aud or 15 usd, I can go a bit higher, sound sig for movies, something clear, mostly want something with ios controls, since it seems hard to find
> 
> normal preferably
> 
> I could go up to 50 aud or 35 usd



vivo xe800, you can find it for 16 USD on AE.


----------



## Vidal

Holypal said:


> vivo xe800, you can find it for 16 USD on AE.



Doesn't have iOS controls, it's a single button only


----------



## Vidal

The BK50 has iPhone controls, I think. Haven't got a pair to check but I did mention the iphone buttons in my review so unless I've really cocked up they're an option


----------



## hoerlurar

luedriver said:


> I'm looking for a cheap/decent in ear with ios controls, does something like that even exist?
> 
> with volume and button for play/pause...
> 
> does anyone know of something?



I think Remax might support both android and ios by a switch on the remote:
http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_448912.html
http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_351829.html


----------



## Modulus

Hifiman re400s are going for about $50 on Aliexpress right now. How do they hold up the onslaught of recent chi-fi? 

And has anyone done any direct comparisons between the KZ ZST, and the Tennmak Pro? If they were equally priced, what would you choose? Might as well throw the re400s into the ring too. Whose the winner?


----------



## nhlean96

Modulus said:


> Hifiman re400s are going for about $50 on Aliexpress right now. How do they hold up the onslaught of recent chi-fi?
> 
> And has anyone done any direct comparisons between the KZ ZST, and the Tennmak Pro? If they were equally priced, what would you choose? Might as well throw the re400s into the ring too. Whose the winner?


RE400 is a different beast. They have smoothest frequency response among the IEMs, they're balanced between tri-band, clarity and soundstage is easily the best among IEMs with single dynamic driver. Many might find them bass-shy, so they're not for bass-head. If you like vocal music, they're the ultimate choice. Note that they're not mid-forward, I would say them neutral.


----------



## RayNg

Hi Chi-fi,
I am looking for a set under $50 (sub $20 would be great, but I'm willing to pay more if it's worth the extra spending), with mild V-shaped signature, clear bass (I hate muddy bass) with ok impact, detailed high (not too smooth), great sound stage and imaging. Genre of music is mostly classic rock and metal. I had piston 3 (wish it has larger sound stage), ZST is on the way, I love my ath-m50x (i know it's full size and costs about $130, but that's how I like the sound).
Has anyone have any recommendation? I think I will pick up the Einsear T2 anyway, however I am still looking for a pair. Thank you all.


----------



## nhlean96

RayNg said:


> Hi Chi-fi,
> I am looking for a set under $50 (sub $20 would be great, but I'm willing to pay more if it's worth the extra spending), with mild V-shaped signature, clear bass (I hate muddy bass) with ok impact, detailed high (not too smooth), great sound stage and imaging. Genre of music is mostly classic rock and metal. I had piston 3 (wish it has larger sound stage), ZST is on the way, I love my ath-m50x (i know it's full size and costs about $130, but that's how I like the sound).
> Has anyone have any recommendation? I think I will pick up the Einsear T2 anyway, however I am still looking for a pair. Thank you all.


Gonna get my EINSEAR T2 too, I also get the Seahf AWK-009, acording to some feedbacks, the Seahf is more vocal centric and has less bass than average. For metal I would recommend the **** 4in1 but treble is kinda too hot for some metal tracks.


----------



## ephrank

Discussion posts about Whizzer A15 seem hard to come by...

Has anyone tried them with upgrade MMCX cables? Can they benefit from a pure silver / silver plated copper cable upgrade? Thanks!


----------



## themindfreak

RayNg said:


> Hi Chi-fi,
> I am looking for a set under $50 (sub $20 would be great, but I'm willing to pay more if it's worth the extra spending), with mild V-shaped signature, clear bass (I hate muddy bass) with ok impact, detailed high (not too smooth), great sound stage and imaging. Genre of music is mostly classic rock and metal. I had piston 3 (wish it has larger sound stage), ZST is on the way, I love my ath-m50x (i know it's full size and costs about $130, but that's how I like the sound).
> Has anyone have any recommendation? I think I will pick up the Einsear T2 anyway, however I am still looking for a pair. Thank you all.


I remember tennmak piano has a mild V-shaped signature. Check out **** UEs' too.


----------



## Keller2

RayNg said:


> Hi Chi-fi,
> I am looking for a set under $50 (sub $20 would be great, but I'm willing to pay more if it's worth the extra spending), with mild V-shaped signature, clear bass (I hate muddy bass) with ok impact, detailed high (not too smooth), great sound stage and imaging. Genre of music is mostly classic rock and metal. I had piston 3 (wish it has larger sound stage), ZST is on the way, I love my ath-m50x (i know it's full size and costs about $130, but that's how I like the sound).
> Has anyone have any recommendation? I think I will pick up the Einsear T2 anyway, however I am still looking for a pair. Thank you all.


Sounds like the ZST to be honest.


----------



## To.M

Or Urbanfun (have both it and ZST).


----------



## Modulus

nhlean96 said:


> RE400 is a different beast. They have smoothest frequency response among the IEMs, they're balanced between tri-band, clarity and soundstage is easily the best among IEMs with single dynamic driver. Many might find them bass-shy, so they're not for bass-head. If you like vocal music, they're the ultimate choice. Note that they're not mid-forward, I would say them neutral.



Thanks for your response. Have you compared the ZST with the Tennmak Pro? Which would you recommend? I'm looking for a balanced sound with good treble clarity. Thanks!


----------



## Cya|\|

What's the difference between these ciem and the kz? I see 2 threads. Which ones are better sounding?


----------



## Vidal (May 15, 2017)

RayNg said:


> Hi Chi-fi,
> I am looking for a set under $50 (sub $20 would be great, but I'm willing to pay more if it's worth the extra spending), with mild V-shaped signature, clear bass (I hate muddy bass) with ok impact, detailed high (not too smooth), great sound stage and imaging. Genre of music is mostly classic rock and metal. I had piston 3 (wish it has larger sound stage), ZST is on the way, I love my ath-m50x (i know it's full size and costs about $130, but that's how I like the sound).
> Has anyone have any recommendation? I think I will pick up the Einsear T2 anyway, however I am still looking for a pair. Thank you all.



Seahf AWK009 has decent soundstage and fairly balanced bass when used with good sealing eartips like the Comply style foams. On a price/performance ratio it's probably the best out there at the moment.

KZ ZST doesn't have decent soundstage in comparison to the better single dynamics. The best earphones I've tested for soundstage are what some may describe as bass light, the Ty Hi Z G3, but they are the only IEM that comes close to the sound of my old AKG Q702s.

Oh, one other suggestion would be the BossHiFi B3s as they're pretty balanced, have good imaging and great clarity


----------



## Vidal (May 15, 2017)

Modulus said:


> Thanks for your response. Have you compared the ZST with the Tennmak Pro? Which would you recommend? I'm looking for a balanced sound with good treble clarity. Thanks!



I've tested them both, see the link to my reviews. The Tenmak Pro is a bit bloated in the mid bass region so I'd prefer the ZST not that I'd pick either as a first choice.


----------



## Vishal

How these compared against ve monks.? 
TY Hi-Z 32ohm 314P Sleeping Earbud Flat-Head High-Fidelity Hif Music In-Ear Stereo Earphone Earpods
http://s.aliexpress.com/JnEnmYju 

Seems good for the price. 
Anyone have both?


----------



## Cya|\|

Mhh, what's the difference between the bosshifi b3 and the b3s? It seems they were released at the same time.


----------



## NNewman

1. Hello. Can somebody offer me an advise for an upgrade option to my Sendiy m1221? I'm not a bass head. With the Balanced connectionot option.
I wish to stay under  350 usd. But maybe a 400-450 usd frontier is reachable. 
One banned seller on AliExpress has a lot of variants, but no way to find out the difference and a real sound value.
2. I'm also looking for a best single driver pair under the same amount of money. While Rhapsodio Galaxy v2 is too expensive for me...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Holypal (May 15, 2017)

NNewman said:


> 1. Hello. Can somebody offer me an advise for an upgrade option to my Sendiy m1221? I'm not a bass head. With the Balanced connectionot option.
> I wish to stay under  350 usd. But maybe a 400-450 usd frontier is reachable.
> One banned seller on AliExpress has a lot of variants, but no way to find out the difference and a real sound value.
> 2. I'm also looking for a best single driver pair under the same amount of money. While Rhapsodio Galaxy v2 is too expensive for me...
> ...



Have a look at:
1, FLC8S.  Can be found on AliExpress or lendmeurears.com
2, Vsonic GR09. Can only buy this through a taobao agent.


----------



## crabdog

ephrank said:


> Discussion posts about Whizzer A15 seem hard to come by...
> 
> Has anyone tried them with upgrade MMCX cables? Can they benefit from a pure silver / silver plated copper cable upgrade? Thanks!


I'm using them with an upgraded cable but not for reasons related to the sound. The original cable has stiff memory wire which made it difficult for me to get a comfortable fit. They do sound pretty good though. I will be posting a review, hopefully in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Here's my review for the 1More EB100 Ear Hook Wireless Headphones.


----------



## peskypesky (May 15, 2017)

Vidal said:


> The Tenmak Pro is a bit bloated in the mid bass region so I'd prefer the ZST not that I'd pick either as a first choice.



regarding Tennmak Pros, this shows you why you have to take reviews with a couple of grains of salt:

PROS: Punchy bass
http://earphoneking.com/tennmak-pro-review-best-dual-driver-earphones-25/


CONS: very weak bass response
https://audiobudget.com/product/Tennmak/Pro


"My first impression was that they we're a little bassy, but after some listening I would redact that statement. After more listening, (about a month or so) I would say there are not a little bassy, but very much so."
https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/5kmxe5/tennmak_pros_tenntenn/


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 15, 2017)

peskypesky said:


> regarding Tennmak Pros, this shows you why you have to take reviews with a couple of grains of salt:
> 
> PROS: Punchy bass
> http://earphoneking.com/tennmak-pro-review-best-dual-driver-earphones-25/
> ...



That's why I avoid audiobudget. Dude spends next to no time with an earphone before he reviews it. I respect all the work he puts into his site, but I will never use it as a valid resource.


----------



## crabdog

peskypesky said:


> regarding Tennmak Pros, this shows you why you have to take reviews with a couple of grains of salt:
> 
> PROS: Punchy bass
> http://earphoneking.com/tennmak-pro-review-best-dual-driver-earphones-25/
> ...


Lol piercing highs? That's the reason I stopped reading AudioBudget.


----------



## duo8

@Vidal do you plan on reviewing the **** 6in1?
Or maybe the KZ ZS5.


----------



## NNewman

Holypal said:


> Have a look at:
> 1, FLC8S.  Can be found on AliExpress or lendmeurears.com
> 2, Vsonic GR09. Can only buy this through a taobao agent.


Thanks.
I'm not sure about FLC8S.I didn't tried them, but I have seen somewhere their comparison to K3 pro. They were better, but not "another league". And to my ears, Sendiy wins from K3pro in every aspect.
VSONIC is really good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> That's why I avoid audiobudget. Dude spends next to no time with an earphone before he reviews is. I respect all the work he puts into his site, but I will never use it as a valid resource.



+1

I used to check out his reviews, until I'd get an IEM & be like 'was this guy listening to the same thing I am?' I can understand once or twice, but when it started happening more I stopped paying attention altogether. Now I know better & just avoid the site.


----------



## loomisjohnson

slaterlovesspam said:


> +1
> 
> I used to check out his reviews, until I'd get an IEM & be like 'was this guy listening to the same thing I am?' I can understand once or twice, but when it started happening more I stopped paying attention altogether. Now I know better & just avoid the site.


his criteria seems to be volume and bass quantity--if an iem is loud and booming, he loves it. not a very sophisticated palate, but it's his site. i will say that the photos are very pretty and it does serve the purpose of promoting fantastically obscure brands you wouldn't otherwise hear of, some of which (dzat, joyroom) can be quite good and some of which are not.


----------



## fishinthesea

how do the SEAHF AWK-009 compare to the Einsear T2? Looking for clarity mostly


----------



## lynn snowduck (May 15, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> his criteria seems to be volume and bass quantity--if an iem is loud and booming, he loves it. not a very sophisticated palate, but it's his site. i will say that the photos are very pretty and it does serve the purpose of promoting fantastically obscure brands you wouldn't otherwise hear of, some of which (dzat, joyroom) can be quite good and some of which are not.


I guess it's hard for reviewers not to let their preferences sway their opinions


B9Scrambler said:


> That's why I avoid audiobudget. Dude spends next to no time with an earphone before he reviews it. I respect all the work he puts into his site, but I will never use it as a valid resource.


----------



## loomisjohnson

fishinthesea said:


> how do the SEAHF AWK-009 compare to the Einsear T2? Looking for clarity mostly


the seafh is brighter than the slightly warm einsear, has a bigger stage and  more midbass throb. both vg; if i had to pick on on the basis of clarity i'd probably opt for the einsear, which is less overshadowed by the low end.


----------



## camikeva

trumpethead said:


> I have had a pair for a while and I was always a bit disappointed because of the light bass although like you said the details are crisp and the sound is clean. Use them sparingly. Then last week I decided to do some tip rolling an them and was using the large genetic silicones that I get from Amazon that are my go to tips for bass and still no major results..then I decided to push the tips as far down on the stem as they would go and EUREKA!!! Holy Moly Batman! There it was.. Bass became full, clear, with Excellent quantity and quality...overall sound quality improved, resolution and soundstage expanded! It was like an entirely new pair of headphones. Unbelievable the difference in quality. Immediately bought another pair from GB.. ...10 bucks??  No brainer, get it while you can...jmo


----------



## camikeva

Trumpethead--I have ot thank you for the advice regarding the LZ A03.  I too had never been happy with the lack of bass.  I "shoved" the tip down as far as I could, and voila!  The bass came out to play!  Amazing.  Thanks again.


----------



## vman

Can you guys recommend a good pair of tips for the Tingo FL800?


----------



## Vidal

duo8 said:


> @Vidal do you plan on reviewing the **** 6in1?
> Or maybe the KZ ZS5.



I've ordered the KZ ZS5s but the 6in1 is a bit pricey for me/my site. I stretched to the Ty Hi Z G3s but that was because I wanted a pair for myself


----------



## Slater

SpiderNhan said:


> Here's my review for the 1More EB100 Ear Hook Wireless Headphones.



So care to share the other 2 BT headphones that you like better than the EB100. I'm in suspense after reading your review!


----------



## themindfreak

Holypal said:


> Have a look at:
> 1, FLC8S.  Can be found on AliExpress or lendmeurears.com
> 2, Vsonic GR09. Can only buy this through a taobao agent.


VSONIC GR09 WAS OUT ALREADY???!!! Omg do you have a link?


----------



## ephrank

crabdog said:


> I'm using them with an upgraded cable but not for reasons related to the sound. The original cable has stiff memory wire which made it difficult for me to get a comfortable fit. They do sound pretty good though. I will be posting a review, hopefully in the next 2 weeks.



Great thanks. Would love to know how they scale with cable upgrades. What sources are you using?


----------



## crabdog

ephrank said:


> Great thanks. Would love to know how they scale with cable upgrades. What sources are you using?


IQQ C18 and Acoustic Research M20.


----------



## NNewman

themindfreak said:


> VSONIC GR09 WAS OUT ALREADY???!!! Omg do you have a link?


Yes. I have paid a deposit of 99 y today. The price starts at 1999y for a silver ones. They will be shipped before 15the of June.
But there are already over 10 short impressions on Taobao and most of them are not wonderful. Some prefer even to get back to 07...


----------



## NNewman

Last news. Gr09 are available for preorder. Only Silver colour for 1999y will be PLASTIC. ALL OTHER COLOURS for 2499 and ceramic housing. Black is not available .


----------



## trumpethead

camikeva said:


> Trumpethead--I have ot thank you for the advice regarding the LZ A03.  I too had never been happy with the lack of bass.  I "shoved" the tip down as far as I could, and voila!  The bass came out to play!  Amazing.  Thanks again.



Your welcome, That's what's so great about these forums we share our insights and experiences and learn from each other. I had almost given up on these but something as simple as "shoving" the tip down all the way made all the difference..love this hobby...


----------



## Akmola Lola

a bit off topic i guess, i somehow came across this Ocharaku Co-Donguri Shizuku at CDJapan.. looks interesting enough, from some of the reviews, its said that it got less bass but excel in mids and treble.. for that, i already have FAD Heaven II, somehow wondering how does it compares to FAD Heaven II or ZA Carbo Tenore... anybody had experiences with this ocharaku brand? most of its other products are wayyyy expensive except this one particular piece, selling at around 40+- USD..


----------



## Shinry

Akmola Lola said:


> a bit off topic i guess, i somehow came across this Ocharaku Co-Donguri Shizuku at CDJapan.. looks interesting enough, from some of the reviews, its said that it got less bass but excel in mids and treble.. for that, i already have FAD Heaven II, somehow wondering how does it compares to FAD Heaven II or ZA Carbo Tenore... anybody had experiences with this ocharaku brand? most of its other products are wayyyy expensive except this one particular piece, selling at around 40+- USD..


I've also been looking for statements regarding this for a while. Seems almost no one has heard both. (I also tried to get comparisons with Carbo Mezzo, available at CD Japan for just a little bit more than Shizuku and it's supposed to be better than Tenore) 
I've been this close || to ordering both.


----------



## B9Scrambler

​


----------



## SpiderNhan (May 16, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> So care to share the other 2 BT headphones that you like better than the EB100. I'm in suspense after reading your review!


I'm sending away the EB100 soon and I needed my own BT pair since I've gotten used to wireless so I picked up a couple. Of the two BT headphones, only one qualifies as Chi-Fi. They are the Mifo U5 Plus and the Sony SBH80. Both are much smoother, darker, and have better ergonomics for me. The Sony shared a strong resemblance to the V-MODA Forza Metallo Wireless, which I've been eyeing since they were announced, but at half the cost the Sony, along with my curiosity, made me pick them up. I did a comparison of the SBH80 and the wired V-MODA Forza here. The Mifo is a cheapy completely waterproof model(I've seen videos online of people submerging them in cola and hot tea!) as a daily beater. They have so far survived a few hot showers with a shampoo thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> ​



Nice. I've had my eyes on those for a while, but haven't actually pulled the trigger. Been waiting on others to post impressions 1st.


----------



## Akmola Lola

Shinry said:


> I've also been looking for statements regarding this for a while. Seems almost no one has heard both. (I also tried to get comparisons with Carbo Mezzo, available at CD Japan for just a little bit more than Shizuku and it's supposed to be better than Tenore)
> I've been this close || to ordering both.



Im also quite close to ordering the Shizuku.. but holding it because if its sounds similar with FAD Heaven II, then no point.. haha..


also im buying a few accesories from a shop via AE, close to USD 9 so far.. i can get a USD 2 dollar disc if i spend USD 19.. so any Chi-Fi anyone can reccommend for abt USD 10 just for the sake of trying?


----------



## WaffleIron

So uh, I'm looking for a new IEM. Removable cable is a must, two pin preffered. Over ear cabled too. Budget ~$40 USD

I love the fit of my ZS3's [not the sound so much, though I will be doing a couple mod soon], and I'm planning on using the shell to re-house my TF10's. But, I also want a more darker IEM in a KZ ZS3 style shell to compliment the more aggressive sound of the TF10's. The ZS3's just fit so well I'm legitimately considering building my own IEM and using the ZS3 shell.

Are there any Chi-Fi IEMs that would fit this criteria? Or should I just buy some BA's and build my own custom ZS3? Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Veedix NC50 a really good IEM:
https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/veedix-nc50.22385/reviews#review-18593


----------



## Akmola Lola (May 17, 2017)

crabdog said:


> My review of the Veedix NC50 a really good IEM:
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/veedix-nc50.22385/reviews#review-18593



i havent seen that kind of mat in a loong time haha jokes aside, this one looks interesting

but is it USD 69.90 or USD 699?


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 17, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Nice. I've had my eyes on those for a while, but haven't actually pulled the trigger. Been waiting on others to post impressions 1st.



I forgot I had ordered them months ago, lol. Showed up yesterday. After about 5 or so hours of listening I'm really enjoying them. Thought they were one of the more neutral-ish hybrids I had at first, but after the first hour I determined they've got a clean u-shaped signature. Treble is very crisp, detailed, and smooth. Mid-range is set back a little, but it's in a good place and sounds good with either male or female vocals. Bass quantity is more prominent than on the TFZ I've been using the last couple weeks and seems to roll off just a touch early, but it's very light, nimble, and has decent punch. Really nice. Soundstage, imaging, and separation all seem very immersive. Overall a very impressive sounding and nicely tuned hybrid imo.

Compared VERY briefly to the 1More C1002 and Huawei Honor AM175. C1002 sounded shockingly dull and congested compared to the CI880. Wasn't not expecting that. The AM175 is the more neutral-ish of the two, but it's mid-bass hump stands out in a side-by-side comparo and it doesn't put out the same detail. It's warmer, VSonic AN16-ish sound compliments the C1880 nicely though.

Build quality and fit and finish of the ear pieces is fantastic. They are light and quite comfortable cable up or down. Cable is simply okay. Little noisy, somewhat bouncy and sticky, but not bad. It works. Plus, effective strain relief everywhere but the y-split! I detest when manufacturers neglect proper strain relief.

Now they're going back in the case until I have time to use them as my primary. Well worth what I spent though. With potential to be my favorite sub-100 USD hybrid, I'm quite content. Would love to see impressions from others who own them. Could only find one mention of them on Head-fi from back in October last year.

EM-I CI880
  ​


----------



## VinceHill24

B9Scrambler said:


> I forgot I had ordered them months ago, lol. Showed up yesterday. After about 5 or so hours of listening I'm really enjoying them. Thought they were one of the more neutral-ish hybrids I had at first, but after the first hour I determined they've got a clean u-shaped signature. Treble is very crisp, detailed, and smooth. Mid-range is set back a little, but it's in a good place and sounds good with either male or female vocals. Bass quantity is more prominent than on the TFZ I've been using the last couple weeks and seems to roll off just a touch early, but it's very light, nimble, and has decent punch. Really nice. Soundstage, imaging, and separation all seem very immersive. Overall a very impressive sounding and nicely tuned hybrid imo.
> 
> Compared VERY briefly to the 1More C1002 and Huawei Honor AM175. C1002 sounded shockingly dull and congested compared to the CI880. Wasn't not expecting that. The AM175 is the more neutral-ish of the two, but it's mid-bass hump stands out in a side-by-side comparo and it doesn't put out the same detail. It's warmer, VSonic AN16-ish sound compliments the C1880 nicely though.
> 
> ...


That sounds positive. I've seen a few of this common design but selling under different brand name mostly on Taobao and Alibaba, their built looks solid and the included mic just makes it perfect as on-the-go IEM if they sound great. May give them a try after the ZS5... i hope so maybe...
Such a long wait on the ZS5


----------



## crabdog

Akmola Lola said:


> i havent seen that kind of mat in a loong time haha jokes aside, this one looks interesting
> 
> but is it USD 69.90 or USD 699?


oops thanks for reminding me!


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 17, 2017)

VinceHill24 said:


> That sounds positive. I've seen a few of this common design but selling under different brand name mostly on Taobao and Alibaba, their built looks solid and the included mic just makes it perfect as on-the-go IEM if they sound great. May give them a try after the ZS5... i hope so maybe...
> Such a long wait on the ZS5



Oh! Forgot to talk about the mic actually. It's both awesome and horrible. Awesome in that it actually controls volume on my LG G5. That's a first for me on Android devices (I think). Terrible in that the mic picks up and exaggerates all external noise. Took a call with my wife and she asked me to stop using it. So....not good for phone calls, lol. Great as a media controller though.


----------



## VinceHill24

B9Scrambler said:


> Oh! Forgot to talk about the mic actually. It's both awesome and horrible. Awesome in that it actually controls volume on my LG G5. That's a first for me on Android devices (I think). Terrible is that the mic picks up and exaggerates all external noise. Took a call with my wife and she asked me to stop using it. So....not good for phone calls, lol. Great as a media controller though.


Owh that sounds really bad. Kinda puts me off if the mic is not serving its purpose right. Hopefully it's just an individual qc issue.


----------



## CoiL

Any idea about these? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...952bb65-5a74-4ef4-adb5-c372355f4d59&amp;tpp=1


----------



## DBaldock9

CoiL said:


> Any idea about these? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...952bb65-5a74-4ef4-adb5-c372355f4d59&amp;tpp=1



They've been discussed in one of the earbud threads.
I've got a set on order, but they haven't arrived yet.


----------



## B9Scrambler

VinceHill24 said:


> Owh that sounds really bad. Kinda puts me off if the mic is not serving its purpose right. Hopefully it's just an individual qc issue.



It could be, but the mic on the RHA S500i isn't much better. I can live with the shoddy mic given the proper three button support (volume!!!) with my G5.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Just received some new toys.


----------



## hoerlurar

B9Scrambler said:


> It could be, but the mic on the RHA S500i isn't much better. I can live with the shoddy mic given the proper three button support (volume!!!) with my G5.



I don't really need the volume buttons most of the time, when listening from my phone. I have a LG G2, where the volume buttons are on the back of the phone, so i can very easily adjust the volume through my front pocket. otherwise guess i would have liked 3-button remotes better!
I have changed my headphone jack (/pcb) though, my phone thought i had headphones connected all the time, so i had to use speaker phone, or a headset. very annoying!


----------



## B9Scrambler

SpiderNhan said:


> Just received some new toys.



Looks like a rebranded Rockjaw. Cool! First impressions?


----------



## SpiderNhan

B9Scrambler said:


> Looks like a rebranded Rockjaw. Cool! First impressions?


Surprisingly comfortable, a pain to initially fit on my ears, but stable as all hell, and they sound like wood. The preinstalled tip on the right came out the box permanently deformed so I swapped them for some KZ Turbos.

Upon first listen I was attacked by bass. It's powerful, a bit bloated, and likes to bleed into the mids. It's also very smooth. No harshness or sibilance. Also, not much of a sound stage. Mids are forward and liquid and sit just the tiniest bit behind the bass, which can overwhelm at times. I left it burning overnight and the bass has relaxed a little, but I literally have less than an hour of ear time with them. I will give them a review in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Saoshyant

CoiL said:


> Any idea about these? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...952bb65-5a74-4ef4-adb5-c372355f4d59&amp;tpp=1



Svara was having a little bit of an issue gathering enough materials to craft all the pre-orders, so there have been delays in shipping.  I'm hoping mine will be sent out fairly soon, but it could be a little bit.


----------



## B9Scrambler

SpiderNhan said:


> Surprisingly comfortable, a pain to initially fit on my ears, but stable as all hell, and they sound like wood. The preinstalled tip on the right came out the box permanently deformed so I swapped them for some KZ Turbos.
> 
> Upon first listen I was attacked by bass. It's powerful, a bit bloated, and likes to bleed into the mids. It's also very smooth. No harshness or sibilance. Also, not much of a sound stage. Mids are forward and liquid and sit just the tiniest bit behind the bass, which can overwhelm at times. I left it burning overnight and the bass has relaxed a little, but I literally have less than an hour of ear time with them. I will give them a review in a couple weeks or so.



Thanks! They sound alright. Looking forward to your review


----------



## loomisjohnson

i finally got my magaosi k3 today ($83 from dd on ali)--these are, scout's honor, the last iem i'm buying for a long while (famous last words). not sure how much is anticipation bias, but first impressions are positive--these initially remind me of the fidue a73, which i like alot--big, crisp, open-sounding, detailed. bass not seismic but tight. i'd actually like to a/b these with the (much cheaper) bk50, still my go to <$50 to see how much of an evolutionary leap they are.


----------



## Slater (May 17, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> i finally got my magaosi k3 today ($83 from dd on ali)--these are, scout's honor, the last iem i'm buying for a long while (famous last words). not sure how much is anticipation bias, but first impressions are positive--these initially remind me of the fidue a73, which i like alot--big, crisp, open-sounding, detailed. bass not seismic but tight. i'd actually like to a/b these with the (much cheaper) bk50, still my go to <$50 to see how much of an evolutionary leap they are.



I'm with you. Once I had the K3 Pro. I suddenly lost the desire to load up on ChiFi iems in search of that perfect one. Haven't had any desire to jump on the ZS5 hype train, because I strongly doubt they are as good or better than the K3 Pro.

I only regret paying full price for the K3 ($135usd), although they are easily worth the price.


----------



## SpiderNhan

I kind of did something in the middle. Bought a couple KZs, picked up the K3, and now I'm padding my collection a bunch of random stuff along with my new Bluetooth obsession. The more I play with these Esmooth ES-320 the more I like them. Actually haven't used my K3 Pro in a week. Too many toys!!! TOO DAMN MANY!


----------



## groucho69

loomisjohnson said:


> i finally got my magaosi k3 today ($83 from dd on ali)--these are, scout's honor, the last iem i'm buying for a long while (famous last words). not sure how much is anticipation bias, but first impressions are positive--these initially remind me of the fidue a73, which i like alot--big, crisp, open-sounding, detailed. bass not seismic but tight. i'd actually like to a/b these with the (much cheaper) bk50, still my go to <$50 to see how much of an evolutionary leap they are.


----------



## CoiL

loomisjohnson said:


> i finally got my magaosi k3 today ($83 from dd on ali)--these are, scout's honor, the last iem i'm buying for a long while (famous last words). not sure how much is anticipation bias, but first impressions are positive--these initially remind me of the fidue a73, which i like alot--big, crisp, open-sounding, detailed. bass not seismic but tight. i'd actually like to a/b these with the (much cheaper) bk50, still my go to <$50 to see how much of an evolutionary leap they are.


Glad you like K3! But sad news for Your will against chi-fi - 1clearhead compares his ZS5 with M1221and K3Pro, KZ must be really onto something amazing value!


----------



## loomisjohnson

CoiL said:


> Glad you like K3! But sad news for Your will against chi-fi - 1clearhead compares his ZS5 with M1221and K3Pro, KZ must be really onto something amazing value!


i'll see how long i can hold out--it'll be a good test of my willpower. i do want to see clearhead's comparo--the zs5 is against pretty stiff competition.


----------



## CoiL

loomisjohnson said:


> i'll see how long i can hold out--it'll be a good test of my willpower. i do want to see clearhead's comparo--the zs5 is against pretty stiff competition.


Go read KZ thread, there already are some initial promising impressions against latter mentioned 2 IEMs.


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> i'll see how long i can hold out--it'll be a good test of my willpower. i do want to see clearhead's comparo--the zs5 is against pretty stiff competition.



Ha, Ha! You're already wobbling on that earlier statement. You'll be providing the next update from some bushes next.


----------



## groucho69

Good phones are a must


----------



## 2bds

Hi all,

I have been using a pair of **** 4in1s for the last few months and they have been great (thanks this thread!), but today I noticed static in the right earphone when listening at highish volume. Has anyone had this issue before and fixed it? If it's sadly not fixable can someone recommend me a new pair, preferably something that is built solidly so it hopefully won't break. Thanks )))


----------



## Slater (May 18, 2017)

2bds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been using a pair of **** 4in1s for the last few months and they have been great (thanks this thread!), but today I noticed static in the right earphone when listening at highish volume. Has anyone had this issue before and fixed it? If it's sadly not fixable can someone recommend me a new pair, preferably something that is built solidly so it hopefully won't break. Thanks )))



You don't remember dropping them onto a hard floor or knocking it against anything by any chance? Because BA drivers can be permanently damaged due to a physical shock (and it doesn't take that much either).

For a replacement recommendation, it would be helpful to know your preferred musical genres and target budget.


----------



## crabdog

2bds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been using a pair of **** 4in1s for the last few months and they have been great (thanks this thread!), but today I noticed static in the right earphone when listening at highish volume. Has anyone had this issue before and fixed it? If it's sadly not fixable can someone recommend me a new pair, preferably something that is built solidly so it hopefully won't break. Thanks )))


If early reports are accurate it would be hard to recommend anything apart from the KZ ZS5.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> If early reports are accurate it would be hard to recommend anything apart from the KZ ZS5.



Let's wait and see, often there's too many people with 'new toy' syndrome. You only have to look at the Memt X5 as a recent example of that, a decent earphone gets blown up into something ground breaking, eventually reality bites and the people who bought it feel aggrieved.

I have my benchmarks already set out - BossHifi B3 and Urbanfun - similar price range and relatively balanced sound.


----------



## themindfreak

I was shocked that 1clearhead compared KZ ZS5 to the likes of the sendiy and K3. I didnt expect KZ to pull a winner off these to be very honest, especially 4 drivers for 30 usd? Wonder how they did it


----------



## Cya|\|

Vidal said:


> I have my benchmarks already set out - BossHifi B3 and Urbanfun - similar price range and relatively balanced sound.



Oh yeah. This good good news.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Vidal said:


> Let's wait and see, often there's too many people with 'new toy' syndrome. You only have to look at the Memt X5 as a recent example of that, a decent earphone gets blown up into something ground breaking, eventually reality bites and the people who bought it feel aggrieved.
> 
> I have my benchmarks already set out - BossHifi B3 and Urbanfun - similar price range and relatively balanced sound.


gotta agree with vidal, which is generally sound policy--aside from my self-imposed buying moratorium, i've been burned too often by sheepishly buying into the initial hype (shozy zero anyone?). which, of course, doesn't mean that the zs5 isn't really awesome, but it'll take some time for a real consensus to develop. to which end, i really encourage folks to take their time before definitively reviewing an iem--i've been far to prone to overrate (kz zs3) or underrate (lz a2s) when i rush.


----------



## bjaardker

Vidal said:


> You only have to look at the Memt X5 as a recent example of that, a decent earphone gets blown up into something ground breaking, eventually reality bites and the people who bought it feel aggrieved.



I'm not sure why people would feel aggrieved. It's a very competent microdriver headphone, especially when you consider the price.


----------



## 2bds (May 18, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> You don't remember dropping them onto a hard floor or knocking it against anything by any chance? Because BA drivers can be permanently damaged due to a physical shock (and it doesn't take that much either).
> 
> For a replacement recommendation, it would be helpful to know your preferred musical genres and target budget.



Thanks for the reply  it is definitely possible that I accidentally banged them against something. I use them for everything (normal listening, gym, while biking, walking, etc.) and they stay in my pocket most of the day, so I'm looking for a pair that is sturdy and well built and can maybe take a banging or two (I value sturdiness probably more than most here and would be willing to sacrifice some SQ for it).

For reference, I really liked the Sony MH1Cs except the cable, and I also liked the Zero Audio Carbo Tenores except the cable, **** 4in1s, lz-z03as except the cable. Budget is the same as these ($30-$50ish)

EDIT: also I am biased towards IEMS that come out of this thread for whatever reason


----------



## Sylmar (May 18, 2017)

2bds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been using a pair of **** 4in1s for the last few months and they have been great (thanks this thread!), but today I noticed static in the right earphone when listening at highish volume. Has anyone had this issue before and fixed it? If it's sadly not fixable can someone recommend me a new pair, preferably something that is built solidly so it hopefully won't break. Thanks )))



Personally I won't buy any Senfers again soon as I've had the complete nozzle come loose of my 4in1's after switching tips. I've never had that with any other IEM. Shame as I liked the sound but I have some doubts about ****'s durability as a brand.


----------



## Vidal

bjaardker said:


> I'm not sure why people would feel aggrieved. It's a very competent microdriver headphone, especially when you consider the price.



The Memt X5 was being compared to the K3 Pro in terms of ability, people pulled the trigger on that basis. Yes, they're good but not quite at the level touted.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Djsjxjfbskcf. Sjdjsjxjejs


Vidal said:


> The Memt X5 was being compared to the K3 Pro in terms of ability, people pulled the trigger on that basis. Yes, they're good but not quite at the level touted.



Agreed. I've got the Audbos version of the K3 and it's far superior. The X5 is far from being a bad earphone though. I personally love the kick you get from that micro-driver's low end.


----------



## Slater (May 18, 2017)

2bds said:


> Thanks for the reply  it is definitely possible that I accidentally banged them against something. I use them for everything (normal listening, gym, while biking, walking, etc.) and they stay in my pocket most of the day, so I'm looking for a pair that is sturdy and well built and can maybe take a banging or two (I value sturdiness probably more than most here and would be willing to sacrifice some SQ for it).
> 
> For reference, I really liked the Sony MH1Cs except the cable, and I also liked the Zero Audio Carbo Tenores except the cable, **** 4in1s, lz-z03as except the cable. Budget is the same as these ($30-$50ish)
> 
> EDIT: also I am biased towards IEMS that come out of this thread for whatever reason



You hit the nail on the head when you brought up the fragility of many of these ChiFi earphones. Often the housing is fragile but it has a sturdy cable, or the housing is sturdy but the cable is fragile, or the unit overall is more prone to failure & must be babied.

Based on your requirements, and the fact that you want something you can just shove in your pocket and not worry about, consider giving the QKZ DM200 (or KZ HD9 same thing) a try. I also wholeheartedly recommend the W1 Pro if you're willing to make 1-2 tiny vent holes in the shell (1mm each; ridiculously easy to do with a micro drill bit or a sewing needle or even a heated up paper clip).

Both are built like a tank, have no delicate BA drivers to get damaged, have sturdy cables, are super comfy to wear, and are sports-oriented. They both have ridiculous price to performance ratio, and although neither will sound as good as the ones you listed, they have 90+% of the sound quality you're used to. I own/use them both, & do not hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## CoiL

Well... on another note, 1clearhead doesn`t hype things so easily and so far I follow his opinions/reviews with trust. But yeah, gotta be careful with NTS and wait more impressions.


----------



## VShaft

slaterlovesspam said:


> You don't remember dropping them onto a hard floor or knocking it against anything by any chance? Because BA drivers can be permanently damaged due to a physical shock (and it doesn't take that much either).



Hm, are BAs really that sensitive? How so?

I don't usually drop by earphones, but I've had my PMV A-01 (1DD + 2BA) slip out of my fingers a couple of times, onto a wooden table from a height of about 10-20cm (for some reason, my fingers can't seem to get a very good grip when I put in/take out this IEM...). I don't think I've damaged mine as I haven't heard anything unusual coming out of the drivers, but I'll try to be extra careful from now on...


----------



## trumpethead

loomisjohnson said:


> gotta agree with vidal, which is generally sound policy--aside from my self-imposed buying moratorium, i've been burned too often by sheepishly buying into the initial hype (shozy zero anyone?). which, of course, doesn't mean that the zs5 isn't really awesome, but it'll take some time for a real consensus to develop. to which end, i really encourage folks to take their time before definitively reviewing an iem--i've been far to prone to overrate (kz zs3) or underrate (lz a2s) when i rush.



Just pulled out my A2S today they seem to be getting better and better..my prefered sound signature..LZ has been good to me, even my zoa3 are sounding great after I figured out you gotta push the tips all the way down..cancelled my ZS5 with HcK today, gonna wait till stock comes in and the dust settles...


----------



## loomisjohnson

trumpethead said:


> Just pulled out my A2S today they seem to be getting better and better..my prefered sound signature..LZ has been good to me, even my zoa3 are sounding great after I figured out you gotta push the tips all the way down..cancelled my ZS5 with HcK today, gonna wait till stock comes in and the dust settles...


agree with you--the a2s get better and better with age. after some brief megahype they got unfairly maligned, probably because that warm/rolled off high is different that the brighter, more open sound of most of the hybrid faves on this thread. they're still not quite as good as the similarly-tuned bk50 or even the urbanfun; however, the a2s do many things very well--in particular they do bass as well as anyone + they're very good with lower quality files.


----------



## 2bds

slaterlovesspam said:


> You hit the nail on the head when you brought up the fragility of many of these ChiFi earphones. Often the housing is fragile but it has a sturdy cable, or the housing is sturdy but the cable is fragile, or the unit overall is more prone to failure & must be babied.
> 
> Based on your requirements, and the fact that you want something you can just shove in your pocket and not worry about, consider giving the QKZ DM200 (or KZ HD9 same thing) a try. I also wholeheartedly recommend the W1 Pro if you're willing to make 1-2 tiny vent holes in the shell (1mm each; ridiculously easy to do with a micro drill bit or a sewing needle or even a heated up paper clip).
> 
> Both are built like a tank, have no delicate BA drivers to get damaged, have sturdy cables, are super comfy to wear, and are sports-oriented. They both have ridiculous price to performance ratio, and although neither will sound as good as the ones you listed, they have 90+% of the sound quality you're used to. I own/use them both, & do not hesitate to recommend them.



Thanks very much -- ordered a KZ HD9, I'm excited to bang it around as much as I can


----------



## Slater

2bds said:


> Thanks very much -- ordered a KZ HD9, I'm excited to bang it around as much as I can



haha, yeah throw it around as much as you want lol!

BTW, I forgot to mention that it's worn up & over/behind the ear, but it does not have a stiff memory wire (which a lot of people dislike). The bass is not overpowering, so keep that in mind. They have nice juicy mids and a great balance of treble (they aren't going to be nearly as bright as the 4-in-1 though. Great for rock, heavy metal, jazz, vocals. They come stock with really nice tips - KZ Starlines - which are my favorite KZ tip.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Review of the Seahf AWK-009 is up! Taking photos for this one was fun. 


 
*CHECK IT OUT!*​


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Review of the Seahf AWK-009 is up! Taking photos for this one was fun.
> 
> 
> *CHECK IT OUT!*​


Yeah, I always enjoy your creative photos!


----------



## B9Scrambler

@slaterlovesspam Thanks man! I was chuckling the entire time at how stupid the photos were. It was great 

I also want to post this one as a respectful thanks to @BloodyPenguin for the inspiration to produce higher quality photos. Noticed I had the same Datsun 620 Hot Wheels, but with a different paint job. My take on the pic from his AWK-009 review, haha.

​


----------



## Akmola Lola

So much Chi Fi coming out and being hyped and here i am, sticking to my TK12 and TK Maple hahhaa.. cant keep up man.. cant keep up..

though the KZ ZS5 makes me intrigue a lil bit and another one Veedix NC50.. buutttt maybe much later.. and when i waited later a lot more Chi Fi came out.. tough life..


----------



## Slater

Akmola Lola said:


> So much Chi Fi coming out and being hyped and here i am, sticking to my TK12 and TK Maple hahhaa.. cant keep up man.. cant keep up..
> 
> though the KZ ZS5 makes me intrigue a lil bit and another one Veedix NC50.. buutttt maybe much later.. and when i waited later a lot more Chi Fi came out.. tough life..



Yeah, 1st world problems right?

Just wait, as soon as everyone receives their ZS5, KZ will roll out the ZSR Pro! haha


----------



## Vidal

B9Scrambler said:


> @slaterlovesspam Thanks man! I was chuckling the entire time at how stupid the photos were. It was great




I finally got a proper lens that's suitable for this type of photography. But having seen these I'm going to have to raise my game now.


----------



## Slater (May 19, 2017)

The best are when photography buffs sell their unwanted photography equipment (like lenses or bodies etc on ebay etc). The photos of the stuff for sale are so beautiful & creative (no crappy cell phone photos LOL). My best friend will sometimes spend 1-2 hours staging, shooting, & editing photos of a photography item (lens, bag, strap, filter, etc) he's selling on ebay (regardless of asking price).


----------



## themindfreak

slaterlovesspam said:


> Yeah, 1st world problems right?
> 
> Just wait, as soon as everyone receives their ZS5, KZ will roll out the ZSR Pro! haha


If that were to happen I'll make sure that I rage at them and slap them till I feel satisfied and then buy their ZSR pro lol


----------



## bokiboki

BlitzWolf BW-ES1 3.5mm In-ear Noise Cancelling Earphone Stereo Earbuds Graphene Earphones With Microphone For Mobile Phone
http://s.aliexpress.com/nQf6v2A3 
(from AliExpress Android) If someone come across on this?


----------



## Slater

bokiboki said:


> BlitzWolf BW-ES1 3.5mm In-ear Noise Cancelling Earphone Stereo Earbuds Graphene Earphones With Microphone For Mobile Phone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/nQf6v2A3
> (from AliExpress Android) If someone come across on this?



I haven't seen it mentioned before, but it's certainly cheap enough to take a shot in the dark & try it. Has a graphene driver, so it's likely to be decent.

If you do get it, be sure to let us know!


----------



## bokiboki

They have also this, with BA
BlitzWolf BW-VOX1 In-ear Ring Iron Noise Cancelling Earphone Earbuds Universal Mobile Phone Earphones With Microphone For iPhone
http://s.aliexpress.com/iMJFbqQR 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Vidal

bokiboki said:


> They have also this, with BA
> BlitzWolf BW-VOX1 In-ear Ring Iron Noise Cancelling Earphone Earbuds Universal Mobile Phone Earphones With Microphone For iPhone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/iMJFbqQR
> (from AliExpress Android)



I've been looking at both those, the dynamic only one is the most of interest


----------



## Slater

bokiboki said:


> They have also this, with BA
> BlitzWolf BW-VOX1 In-ear Ring Iron Noise Cancelling Earphone Earbuds Universal Mobile Phone Earphones With Microphone For iPhone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/iMJFbqQR
> (from AliExpress Android)



I've seen that Hybrid someone else before - it is not BlitzWolf's own design. I don't remember if it's a QKZ or not, but if you search aliexpress for "hybrid BA headphone", you'll find it buried in the search results.


----------



## HiFiChris

I've uploaded some new English reviews of three nice Asian products:

*iBasso AMP2:* *http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/05/iBasso-AMP2-Review.html#more*





*Cowon Plenue 2: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.de/2017/05/Cowon-Plenue-2-Review.html#more*




*iBasso CB13: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.de/2017/05/iBasso-CB13-Review.html#more*


----------



## SpiderNhan

The Wolf Blitzer IEMs look interesting, unlike their namesake.


----------



## SpiderNhan

The Xiaomi Hybrid Pro is going for $24 on GearBest if anyone wants to hop on the triple driver train for cheap. Android controls to boot!


----------



## loomisjohnson

SpiderNhan said:


> The Wolf Blitzer IEMs look interesting, unlike their namesake.


you dare disrespect the wolfman? he's wolf muthaluvin blitzer!!!


----------



## Rayners

Hello everyone ! Firstly thank you very much, thanks to this topic i discovered the chi-fi world when my Audio Technica M40x broke, i bought a KZ ZS3 and i didn't regret it.

But sadly the ZS3 is now also broken (the earphone disconnects very easily from the cable now) and i need a new pair of headphone. I like the KZ ZS3 sound signature but i prefer something a little more flat (but still with a slighty warm sound), my favourite audio signature is those of the Meze 11 Neo but it's quite too expensive for me (i'm a broke student :/). I'm sensible to the trebles so i prefer a iems without harsh or predominent trebles. My budget is around 20-25€ (or $) and i like having a quite isolating iem. What model can you recommand for me ?

Thank you !


----------



## trumpethead

loomisjohnson said:


> agree with you--the a2s get better and better with age. after some brief megahype they got unfairly maligned, probably because that warm/rolled off high is different that the brighter, more open sound of most of the hybrid faves on this thread. they're still not quite as good as the similarly-tuned bk50 or even the urbanfun; however, the a2s do many things very well--in particular they do bass as well as anyone + they're very good with lower quality files.



Agreed, I recently got the Urbanfun which is slowly becoming a favorite and am curious about BK50 but just have way too many iem, and I know I will probably be getting the new KZ soon...man it never ends....


----------



## SpiderNhan (May 19, 2017)

Rayners said:


> Hello everyone ! Firstly thank you very much, thanks to this topic i discovered the chi-fi world when my Audio Technica M40x broke, i bought a KZ ZS3 and i didn't regret it.
> 
> But sadly the ZS3 is now also broken (the earphone disconnects very easily from the cable now) and i need a new pair of headphone. I like the KZ ZS3 sound signature but i prefer something a little more flat (but still with a slighty warm sound), my favourite audio signature is those of the Meze 11 Neo but it's quite too expensive for me (i'm a broke student :/). I'm sensible to the trebles so i prefer a iems without harsh or predominent trebles. My budget is around 20-25€ (or $) and i like having a quite isolating iem. What model can you recommand for me ?
> 
> Thank you !


If it's just a loose cable connection you could spend $1-$2 on some glue and keep using them. Beyond that, the ZS3 is currently on sale at GearBest for $7.99 so you can use your budget for three new ones. The ATR is currently going for $4.99 and the ZST for $11.59. You could pick up all three, although the ZST might be too bright for you.

http://www.gearbest.com/promotion-zen-of-audio-sale-special-1351.html


----------



## groucho69

loomisjohnson said:


> you dare disrespect the wolfman? he's wolf muthaluvin blitzer!!!


----------



## Slater

Rayners said:


> Hello everyone ! Firstly thank you very much, thanks to this topic i discovered the chi-fi world when my Audio Technica M40x broke, i bought a KZ ZS3 and i didn't regret it.
> 
> But sadly the ZS3 is now also broken (the earphone disconnects very easily from the cable now) and i need a new pair of headphone. I like the KZ ZS3 sound signature but i prefer something a little more flat (but still with a slighty warm sound), my favourite audio signature is those of the Meze 11 Neo but it's quite too expensive for me (i'm a broke student :/). I'm sensible to the trebles so i prefer a iems without harsh or predominent trebles. My budget is around 20-25€ (or $) and i like having a quite isolating iem. What model can you recommand for me ?
> 
> Thank you !



I'd almost be willing to bet that you have it plugged in backwards.

I literally just helped a guy a day or 2 ago who had the same thing happen.

Here's how to tell if it is plugged in properly: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/overwhelmed-cheap-iem-under-30-or-so.847325/page-2#post-13496488


----------



## toddy0191

SpiderNhan said:


> Surprisingly comfortable, a pain to initially fit on my ears, but stable as all hell, and they sound like wood. The preinstalled tip on the right came out the box permanently deformed so I swapped them for some KZ Turbos.
> 
> Upon first listen I was attacked by bass. It's powerful, a bit bloated, and likes to bleed into the mids. It's also very smooth. No harshness or sibilance. Also, not much of a sound stage. Mids are forward and liquid and sit just the tiniest bit behind the bass, which can overwhelm at times. I left it burning overnight and the bass has relaxed a little, but I literally have less than an hour of ear time with them. I will give them a review in a couple weeks or so.



I have the Rockjaw Kommands and they look identical, but the sound you're describing doesn't sound like them. Did you get 3 tuning filters with them?


----------



## SpiderNhan

toddy0191 said:


> I have the Rockjaw Kommands and they look identical, but the sound you're describing doesn't sound like them. Did you get 3 tuning filters with them?


I'll have to check when I get home. The packaging doesn't mention filters. Inside the box were the IEMs and a canvas pouch with a baggie of ear tips, but since the installed tips were messed up I didn't even look at them.

I spent a couple hours listening and have a better grasp on the sound now. I think it's best described as a reverse check mark. Strong bass, slightly emphasized highs, and a slightly recessed mid-range. The upper mids are more forward than the lower mids so vocals sound good but a bit unnatural. Soundstage is still very small. And don't even think about using narrow bore tips. Kills everything that makes music sound like music.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Just checked. No filters included.


----------



## Rayners

SpiderNhan said:


> If it's just a loose cable connection you could spend $1-$2 on some glue and keep using them. Beyond that, the ZS3 is currently on sale at GearBest for $7.99 so you can use your budget for three new ones. The ATR is currently going for $4.99 and the ZST for $11.59. You could pick up all three, although the ZST might be too bright for you.
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/promotion-zen-of-audio-sale-special-1351.html



Well as i said i would also like to try something different, more neutral as the ZS3, i was tempted by the ZST but i've read that effectivly it was too bright... :/ But thank you !



slaterlovesspam said:


> I'd almost be willing to bet that you have it plugged in backwards.
> 
> I literally just helped a guy a day or 2 ago who had the same thing happen.
> 
> Here's how to tell if it is plugged in properly: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/overwhelmed-cheap-iem-under-30-or-so.847325/page-2#post-13496488



I didn't know that there was a specific orientation for the cable, thank you  But i noticed that in fact the pins are bend, especially on the left side, maybe because i was used to put the cable on the wrong orientation...


----------



## Slater (May 19, 2017)

Rayners said:


> I didn't know that there was a specific orientation for the cable, thank you  But i noticed that in fact the pins are bend, especially on the left side, maybe because i was used to put the cable on the wrong orientation...



Well luckily there's no need to replace the whole ZS3 itself - just the cable (assuming you can't bend the pins back).

You can order a replacement cable for about $2ish. For a few dollars more than that (~$5), you can get the optional silver plated upgrade cable.


----------



## SpiderNhan (May 19, 2017)

The ES320 and Kommand share the same hook design and that's about it. Housing on the Esmooth is almost entirely wood and is not interchangeable. The cables look completely different. The Esmooth is a single dynamic 8mm, not a hybrid, and they only cost me $32.

 
Rock Jaw Kommand


----------



## Shadab Nabil

Can anyone give me information about the Vjjb N1.
1) how do they fit in the ears?- over ear or straight on.

2) how is the soundstage?

3) seems a bit on the pricier side but the packaging seems well. Worth it? Thanks


----------



## TheWongWrong

Currently using the KZ ZST and am satisfied with them while the only complaints are pretty bad driver flex and occasional sibilance. Wondering Superlux HD681EVO would be my cup of tea based know the fact that I quite like the KZ ZST


----------



## TheWongWrong

TheWongWrong said:


> Currently using the KZ ZST and am satisfied with them while the only complaints are pretty bad driver flex and occasional sibilance. Wondering if the Superlux HD681EVO would be my cup of tea based know the fact that I quite like the KZ ZST. Help me out y'all.


----------



## TheWongWrong

Oops quoted it somehow


----------



## Slater (May 20, 2017)

Shadab Nabil said:


> Can anyone give me information about the Vjjb N1.
> 1) how do they fit in the ears?- over ear or straight on.
> 
> 2) how is the soundstage?
> ...



http://www.aproear.co.uk/vjjb-n1/

They are straight down.

From Vidal's impression, it seems like they would be basshead-approved. But he commented that they sounded harsh.

For what they cost though, there are much better choices.


----------



## SpiderNhan

TheWongWrong said:


> Currently using the KZ ZST and am satisfied with them while the only complaints are pretty bad driver flex and occasional sibilance. Wondering Superlux HD681EVO would be my cup of tea based know the fact that I quite like the KZ ZST


I get driver flex if I use silicon or rubber tips. With foam tips I get none.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Finally get to sit down and just enjoy these. Hoping to have the review up sometime this week. They're no TFZ King, but they're no slouch either.

 ​


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Finally get to sit down and just enjoy these. Hoping to have the review up sometime this week. They're no TFZ King, but they're no slouch either.
> 
> ​


​
Are those tips metalized silicone? What keeps it from peeling off?


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 20, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Are those tips metalized silicone? What keeps it from peeling off?



Those are just painted aluminum (I think) nozzles, though I may be misunderstanding the question. These are the included tip styles;

​I really think the nozzle design on these is brilliant. Instead of the usual design you find on tip-mounted micro-driver units, these have that notch which accommodates regular tips. Would love to see others, namely JVC, pick this design feature up for their future earphones in this style.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Those are just painted aluminum (I think) nozzles, though I may be misunderstanding the question. These are the included tip styles;
> 
> ​I really think the nozzle design on these is brilliant. Instead of the usual design you find on tip-mounted micro-driver units, these have that notch which accommodates regular tips. Would love to see others, namely JVC, pick this design feature up for their future earphones in this style.



Oh, I was looking at them backwards. 1 too many beers LOL!


----------



## Rayners

slaterlovesspam said:


> Well luckily there's no need to replace the whole ZS3 itself - just the cable (assuming you can't bend the pins back).
> 
> You can order a replacement cable for about $2ish. For a few dollars more than that (~$5), you can get the optional silver plated upgrade cable.



Thank you ! But as i said i want to try another chi-fi earphone a little bit more neutral than the ZS3, maybe i will give the ZS3 to my brother


----------



## Slater

Rayners said:


> Thank you ! But as i said i want to try another chi-fi earphone a little bit more neutral than the ZS3, maybe i will give the ZS3 to my brother



Sorry, I forgot you mentioned that in an earlier post.


----------



## WaffleIron

B9Scrambler said:


> Finally get to sit down and just enjoy these. Hoping to have the review up sometime this week. They're no TFZ King, but they're no slouch either.
> 
> ​



Any further impressions? I'd like some really small IEMs to have in when asleep and I've seen those on Ali a few times. Specifically, how is the build?


----------



## Slater

WaffleIron said:


> Any further impressions? I'd like some really small IEMs to have in when asleep and I've seen those on Ali a few times. Specifically, how is the build?



MEMT X5 are really small like that and suitable for sleeping as well.


----------



## DBaldock9

slaterlovesspam said:


> MEMT X5 are really small like that and suitable for sleeping as well.



^^^ I agree - although I had to search a bit for tips which were comfortable, sealed well, and that inserted deep enough that the X5 didn't slip out while sleeping.

Oddly - the Tennmak Pro, while being much larger, is thin enough - and, with a correctly sized tip, provides a really comfortable and sound-sealed fit for sleeping.


----------



## WaffleIron

slaterlovesspam said:


> MEMT X5 are really small like that and suitable for sleeping as well.



I'll keep those in mind. Don't look quite as compact as the others, but they're also a little cheaper.



DBaldock9 said:


> ^^^ I agree - although I had to search a bit for tips which were comfortable, sealed well, and that inserted deep enough that the X5 didn't slip out while sleeping.
> 
> Oddly - the Tennmak Pro, while being much larger, is thin enough - and, with a correctly sized tip, provides a really comfortable and sound-sealed fit for sleeping.



I personally don't find even lower profile IEMs of the same thin-ness as Tennmak Pros quite right for sleeping. Even my SHE3595's stick out a little too much.


----------



## DBaldock9

WaffleIron said:


> I'll keep those in mind. Don't look quite as compact as the others, but they're also a little cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't find even lower profile IEMs of the same thin-ness as Tennmak Pros quite right for sleeping. Even my SHE3595's stick out a little too much.



I've got nice big ears...


----------



## snip3r77

themindfreak said:


> I was shocked that 1clearhead compared KZ ZS5 to the likes of the sendiy and K3. I didnt expect KZ to pull a winner off these to be very honest, especially 4 drivers for 30 usd? Wonder how they did it



do you have 1clearhead's review on the ZS5?


----------



## WilliamCruz

WaffleIron said:


> Any further impressions? I'd like some really small IEMs to have in when asleep and I've seen those on Ali a few times. Specifically, how is the build?



try hds3, girth about 7mm and it just disappears in my ear lol.


----------



## Slater

aaabbbcccdddaaa said:


> try hds3, girth about 7mm and it just disappears in my ear lol.



Great sound as well!


----------



## WilliamCruz

slaterlovesspam said:


> Great sound as well!


yes.. probably the only good warm sounding iem that isn't bassy


----------



## Pacalwb

Hi,

are vsd5s still good option? Or is there something better over the ear under 100? I'm looking for something neutral (probably). I had Havi B3 till now.


----------



## themindfreak

snip3r77 said:


> do you have 1clearhead's review on the ZS5?


https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/page-1178 
From this page onwards is where the impressions starts rolling in


----------



## docentore

So, I've ordered ZS5 today. I've been out for some time. 
Anyone got them and can share thoughts? 
Sorry if this was answered already, not that I'm lazy but hard to do proper research with full time shift work and 3 month old baby in the bouse
Thanks


----------



## duo8

My **** 6in1 may arrive soon.
Maybe I can give some impression. Though I'm not good at describing audio/sound characteristics and this pair doesn't seem to be of many people's interest.


----------



## bokiboki

This looks interesting:  
AK Original VJJB K2 In Ear Earphone Hifi 7mm Dynamic Magic Sound Earbuds Aluminum Alloy Tune Headset
http://s.aliexpress.com/3UvYruA3 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 21, 2017)

WaffleIron said:


> Any further impressions? I'd like some really small IEMs to have in when asleep and I've seen those on Ali a few times. Specifically, how is the build?



Build  is fantastic. Not many parts to them so there's very little to go wrong. Next to no plastic used, except the chin cinch. Fit and finish is top notch. Same cable as the MusicMaker TW1 which has proven to be quite durable. Sound signature focuses on mids and treble. Bass is boosted only a little bit; will be lacking for many I'm sure. Technical performance is solid too. I like them best at low volumes.



bokiboki said:


> This looks interesting:
> AK Original VJJB K2 In Ear Earphone Hifi 7mm Dynamic Magic Sound Earbuds Aluminum Alloy Tune Headset
> http://s.aliexpress.com/3UvYruA3
> (from AliExpress Android)



I'm a big fan of them;

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/vjjb-k2s.21527/reviews

Also, they have the specs wrong on that page. It's a 6mm driver.


----------



## Slater

bokiboki said:


> This looks interesting:
> AK Original VJJB K2 In Ear Earphone Hifi 7mm Dynamic Magic Sound Earbuds Aluminum Alloy Tune Headset
> http://s.aliexpress.com/3UvYruA3
> (from AliExpress Android)



Too bad they used a noodle cable


----------



## peskypesky

slaterlovesspam said:


> Too bad they used a noodle cable


Noodle cables rule


----------



## B9Scrambler

slaterlovesspam said:


> Too bad they used a noodle cable



It's actually a pretty good flat cable. Very good even. Very flexible and doesn't transmit a ton of noise.


----------



## kova4a

Pacalwb said:


> Hi,
> 
> are vsd5s still good option? Or is there something better over the ear under 100? I'm looking for something neutral (probably). I had Havi B3 till now.


Yes, it is. It can be a bit bright due to the beryllium drivers, but overall can't think of anything with over-the-ear ergonomic fit under 100. But if you ask me the vsd3s is almost the same with a hair more warmth and sweetness and a tad bigger bass at almost half the price. 

On another unrelated note, Vsonic's CEO was commenting about graphene drivers the other day and said that what the manufacturers are promoting as graphene drivers is a complete lie and has nothing to do with the real graphene.


----------



## nhlean96 (May 22, 2017)

Just got my Seahf AWK-009, they're pretty good OOTB. Initial impression, build quality is fine, no visible gap between the joints, cable a little springy. About the sound, I would say they are not so neutral and smooth like RE-400 or have many fun factors like the **** 4in1. They have somewhat fun sound, with good sub-bass rumble, tight and punchy mid-bass, but the mid-bass bleeds a little bit to lower-mid. Mid-range is laid-back with boosted upper-mid. Treble is just right, with sparkles and airiness. Overall they're the mini **** 4in1 without the harsh treble peaks, but clarity and soundstage is not as good. They're lightweight and very comfortable. It's a little tricky to make them sound right, deep insertion make the sound too muddy, shallow insertion works best for me. Just my 2 cents.

Edit: Right after the Seahf, the EINSEAR T2 arrived. OOTB they aren't so good, they are so BIG. Punchy mid-bass but missing sub-bass rumble, treble is neither airy nor sparkling like the Seahf, even worse, there are terrible peaks. The SEAHF is far superior in term of sound quality and ergonomics. I still don't know why you guys rate the Einsear so high.


----------



## loomisjohnson

aaabbbcccdddaaa said:


> try hds3, girth about 7mm and it just disappears in my ear lol.


+1


----------



## AlwaysForward

Can anyone point me in the direction of Memory Foam tips that fit the Urbanfun HiFi?


----------



## loomisjohnson

nhlean96 said:


> Just got my Seahf AWK-009, they're pretty good OOTB. Initial impression, build quality is fine, no visible gap between the joints, cable a little springy. About the sound, I would say they are not so neutral and smooth like RE-400 or have many fun factors like the **** 4in1. They have somewhat fun sound, with good sub-bass rumble, tight and punchy mid-bass, but the mid-bass bleeds a little bit to lower-mid. Mid-range is laid-back with boosted upper-mid. Treble is just right, with sparkles and airiness. Overall they're the mini **** 4in1 without the harsh treble peaks, but clarity and soundstage is not as good. They're lightweight and very comfortable. It's a little tricky to make them sound right, deep insertion make the sound too muddy, shallow insertion works best for me. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Edit: Right after the Seahf, the EINSEAR T2 arrived. OOTB they aren't so good, they are so BIG. Punchy mid-bass but missing sub-bass rumble, treble is neither airy nor sparkling like the Seahf, even worse, there are terrible peaks. The SEAHF is far superior in term of sound quality and ergonomics. I still don't know why you guys rate the Einsear so high.


the einsear are definitely warmer than the seafh, which are going for a crisper, more extended high end--if you're a treblehead the seafh will appeal to you more. personally, i rate the einsear a slight notch higher--they have more overall coherence and better bass control, whereas the midbass on the seafh can get a tad unruly/smeary. i'd give the einsear a bit more time, altho of course your own ears are ultimately all than matters.


----------



## Soul_Est

Been reading over this thread for a while and have really enjoyed it. Reading about the 4in1, LZ-A4, and K3 was interesting indeed.

I am currently looking for IEMs that can replace my SoundMAGIC HP100 which have a neutral signature, excellent extension in the bass and treble regions, and a good sized soundstage. As for budget, <$30 CAD, <$100 CAD, and <$200 are what I'm looking at. I can even go up to $300 CAD if there is one that can perform at that level or above.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Just got a new box of goodies.


----------



## Slater

SpiderNhan said:


> Just got a new box of goodies.



I was actually looking at those identical items recently (they were all on flash sales at Gearbest). I decided against them for the time being (although I did order something altogether different which I will reveal once it arrives muhaha).

I'm very interested to hear your impressions on that gear though. Especially the Macaw stuff, which doesn't get the best user comments on Amazon. But I take those for a grain of salt, since many of the badmouth reviews on those sites are not with the bluetooth headfi gear, but rather the true problem is with their phone, interference from a microwave oven, etc.


----------



## VinceHill24

In case anyone here from Malaysia is interested in the TFZ Exclusive 1,3,5, and King, i saw a local hifi store now offering a massdrop like preorder for all the Exclusives
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...mention&notif_id=1495518721569356&ref=m_notif
Personally the Exclusive King still remains my go-to IEM most of the time so i'm quite curious how the other Exclusives scales up to the King. The Exclusive 5 looks so stunning tho with its fully metallic finish


----------



## Cya|\|

Are they just dynamic without BA?


----------



## 1clearhead (May 23, 2017)

Updates....

MaGaosi will be soon rolling out the new updated K3 HD version. He will provide a high version and low version to meet different requirements. This is his last message he sent me.

About KZ's latest IEM:  KZ ZS5 sounds really great so far, nicely balanced towards neutral with plenty of clarity and a great 3D-like soundstage. I would definitely round them up as part of my top 3 --> SENDIY M1221 being first, MaGaosi K3 (PRO/HD) being a close second, and KZ ZS5 following in third place. I can not rate the KZ ZS5 tops because construction can be a little too fragile for my taste and QC issues that I, myself and several other ZS5 owners encountered so far (though they were miner).


----------



## Cya|\|

Is just the construction the issue? If it was high quality, would you rate the zs5 top in terms of sound?


----------



## Keller2

1clearhead said:


> Updates....
> 
> MaGaosi will be soon rolling out the new updated K3 HD version. He will provide a high version and low version to meet different requirements. This is his last message he sent me.
> 
> About KZ's latest IEM:  KZ ZS5 sounds really great so far, nicely balanced towards neutral with plenty of clarity and a great 3D-like soundstage. I would definitely round them up as part of my top 3 --> SENDIY M1221 being first, KZ K3 (PRO/HD) being a close second, and KZ ZS5 following in third place. I can not rate the KZ ZS5 tops because construction can be a little too fragile for my taste and QC issues that I, myself and several other ZS5 owners encountered so far (though they were miner).



KZ K3? You mean magaosi K3?


----------



## AceDuff

Hi guys!
Just found this thread cause I've been feeling the need to get some new iem... I hope somebody might be able to help me out. I'm currently using a FiiO X3II with Xiaomi Hybrid (aka Piston IV) but I'm about to give both away for an LG G6 and a new pair of in-ear.
I listen mainly to metal music, although from times to times I switch to indie rock, indie pop and psy-trance. Anyway, my main focus is absolutely metal, mostly metalcore, progressive death, post-metal and some thrash and post-hardcore. I should say some recordings, especially in these last sub-genres tend to be a little "rough", or low budget in other words.
As far as sonic preferences go, I'm okay with the Xiaomi Hybrids, though I can't say I'm a fan of them. They're very bassy for me, and this helps when I'm on the bus since low frequencies tend to be drown, but I'm about to stop commuting so that is no longer going to be a prerequisite for me. I also have the Hybrid Pro HD (aka Piston V), but I can't really get into them, the highs sound too thin for me.
I've also had the FiiO EX1, which unfortunately I couldn't fit properly: they just were too big for my ears, to the point I got uncomfortable after 20 mins. Had to give them away without even finishing the burn-in.
Similar story with the Vivo XE800: these I could fit, but my right ear canal is slightly bigger than the left one, which resulted in a loose fit and therefore I couldn't hear the right canal properly unless I spent a lot of time repositioning them, plus I had to stay still... Impossible. On the bright side, although I had to give them away pretty soon, I really really liked them.
To put some context, my desktop setup consists of an O2+ODAC and a pair of Shure SRH840. I love it, although sometimes I find myself wanting a little more bass, cause the Shures are very strong in the mid-high region and have a dry bass.
To sum up, considering the G6 is said to be quite neutral, almost analytical, I think I'd like a warmish iem, with a nice bass (not overwhelming though), possibly not sacrificing mids and highs, which I always enjoy. My budget should be around 50€, but I'm willing to consider going up to 70-80€ if it's worth it.
I noticed the Brainwavz B100 on sale for 45€ on the official site, and read very positive reviews about it, but that' about it.
Many thanks to anybody willing to help me and sorry for the long post!


----------



## B9Scrambler

@AceDuff The JVC HA-FXH30 is absolutely killer with metal. It works well with low quality recordings as well.


----------



## Keller2

@AceDuff, Sounds like the XE800 was your thing, did you try putting a larger tip on the right one?


----------



## AceDuff

B9Scrambler said:


> @AceDuff The JVC HA-FXH30 is absolutely killer with metal. It works well with low quality recordings as well.



Interesting, thank you very much! Gotta read some reviews tomorrow! Is there by chance any other option worth considering in this price range?



Keller2 said:


> @AceDuff, Sounds like the XE800 was your thing, did you try putting a larger tip on the right one?



It really was, I was very disappointed when I figured I couldn't keep them. I tried every combination, even purchased Comply tips and the big Sony pack, which here on the forum other guys said worked great with the XE800s... al to no avail, couldn't get a satisfying fit unfortunately.


----------



## B9Scrambler

AceDuff said:


> Interesting, thank you very much! Gotta read some reviews tomorrow! Is there by chance any other option worth considering in this price range?



The B100 you mentioned is also kick @$$, but I'm worried they'd be a bit bass-lite given your comments. The Brainwavz Jive/Accutone Lyra/Fischer Audio Totem Paco trio are all good earphones under 50 EUR.

Outside of more expensive options like the BlueEverBlue 1200EX or TFZ Exclusive King, I can't think of any gear I've tried in your price range that's anywhere near as good as the FXH30 for metal.

I'm sure others will be able to provide some excellent suggestions.


----------



## 1clearhead (May 23, 2017)

Cya|\| said:


> Is just the construction the issue? If it was high quality, would you rate the zs5 top in terms of sound?


Yes, I really would.....of course with all the QC issues aside. I believe KZ has a good engineering team in terms of getting the audio sound quality right at most, but they eventually do cut cost by limiting the excellent quality you may get on IEM's like the M1221 or K3; better build quality, quality parts, and/or professional workmanship; glue, wires, paint, packaging, etc... that could last you many years to come.


----------



## 1clearhead (May 23, 2017)

Keller2 said:


> KZ K3? You mean magaosi K3?


Oops! ....I meant to say, MaGaosi K3. I just made "edit" my comment. Thanks!


----------



## kova4a

AceDuff said:


> Interesting, thank you very much! Gotta read some reviews tomorrow! Is there by chance any other option worth considering in this price range?


Honestly, on a budget I would go for something like the xduoo ep1 or vsonic vsd3s if you can go with less bass. I've heard both jvc fxh20 and fxh30 and don't think they are good for metal at all. The bass was too soft on the impact and too slow. Of course, the bass is down to personal preference and I know some people prefer a softer and more bloomy bass but the jvcs' separation and dynamics were lackluster too. 
I also like the vsonic vsd1le a lot for metal but it's harder to drive and has more of an intimate soundstage with great black background and depth but not very spacious. Another great iem for rock and metal IMO is the brainwavz R3 as manages to be airy and resolving while still being extremely smooth and forgiving, which is always a plus with the subpar recording and mastering of a lot of the rock and metal music. Unfortunately, it seems to be discontinued and harder to find although it's still available in a few places. I've seen it go down to around 70 euro or so. As far as the brainwavz b100 goes, I haven't heard the b100 but have the b150 and don't think it's worth the asking price - kinda feel the brainwavz sales and massdrop offers for the two models are probably what these really should retail for and even then the single BA used kinda struggles next to the single dynamic driver competition.


----------



## B9Scrambler

And thats why multiple viewpoints are nice to have. I'd take the FXH30 over a VSonic any day (and often do).


----------



## themindfreak

AceDuff said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> To sum up, considering the G6 is said to be quite neutral, almost analytical, I think I'd like a warmish iem, with a nice bass (not overwhelming though), possibly not sacrificing mids and highs, which I always enjoy.


Warmish iem sounds like an einsear T2 to me


----------



## AceDuff

B9Scrambler said:


> The B100 you mentioned is also kick @$$, but I'm worried they'd be a bit bass-lite given your comments. The Brainwavz Jive/Accutone Lyra/Fischer Audio Totem Paco trio are all good earphones under 50 EUR.
> 
> Outside of more expensive options like the BlueEverBlue 1200EX or TFZ Exclusive King, I can't think of any gear I've tried in your price range that's anywhere near as good as the FXH30 for metal.
> 
> I'm sure others will be able to provide some excellent suggestions.



Uhm, I was about to ask about the TFZs, couldn't help not noticing them on your profile pic (I have kind of an obsession for blue products ). I could import the JVC from Japan through eBay for 49€, do you think doubling the budget for the 1200EX or the TFZs would be worth it? I'd have to stretch my budget but if it's a tangible step up I might give it a serious thought.

By the way, thanks once again for your help! 



kova4a said:


> Honestly, on a budget I would go for something like the xduoo ep1 or vsonic vsd3s if you can go with less bass. I've heard both jvc fxh20 and fxh30 and don't think they are good for metal at all. The bass was too soft on the impact and too slow. Of course, the bass is down to personal preference and I know some people prefer a softer and more bloomy bass but the jvcs' separation and dynamics were lackluster too.
> I also like the vsonic vsd1le a lot for metal but it's harder to drive and has more of an intimate soundstage with great black background and depth but not very spacious. Another great iem for rock and metal IMO is the brainwavz R3 as manages to be airy and resolving while still being extremely smooth and forgiving, which is always a plus with the subpar recording and mastering of a lot of the rock and metal music. Unfortunately, it seems to be discontinued and harder to find although it's still available in a few places. I've seen it go down to around 70 euro or so. As far as the brainwavz b100 goes, I haven't heard the b100 but have the b150 and don't think it's worth the asking price - kinda feel the brainwavz sales and massdrop offers for the two models are probably what these really should retail for and even then the single BA used kinda struggles next to the single dynamic driver competition.



Ok, now I'm a little confused... In his review, B9Scrambler's described the JVC's bass as being very fast and not bloomy and said they have decent soundstage and separation, but what you're telling me goes in the exact opposite direction... :|



themindfreak said:


> Warmish iem sounds like an einsear T2 to me



Thanks for the suggestion! I read the highs might be a little piercing, would you agree?


----------



## conanwarrior (May 24, 2017)

Hi everyone- I wondered if anyone could recommend me a portable audio player to pair with either my Soundmagic ES18's or Sennheiser HD 25 I-II's.

I can spend at a maximum around $60, although if there is something out there that sounds good for less this would be brilliant. I am not bothered by looks, just really want something that can play good quality files well.
Size is not an issue to me- very small is OK, and larger devices too, up to the size of an average large phone.

I am familiar with ordering from China, so if this is the only place I can get the item, this is OK, also of course if it is cheaper I will order from there too.

Thanks, Conan.


----------



## kova4a (May 24, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> And thats why multiple viewpoints are nice to have. I'd take the FXH30 over a VSonic any day (and often do).


Well, as I always say - a matter of personal preference. For me the jvcs were smooth and not bad performers overall but a bit too bright up top and lacking technical abilities, but I really am not a fan of soft bass. I for one would pick a vsonic over a lot of iems that are more expensive. For instance if I don't know the price and you place on a table a vsonic vds3, a magaosi k3 pro and a brainwavz b150 it will take me less then 5 minutes to choose definitively the vsonic as the overall winner


AceDuff said:


> Ok, now I'm a little confused... In his review, B9Scrambler's described the JVC's bass as being very fast and not bloomy and said they have decent soundstage and separation, but what you're telling me goes in the exact opposite direction... :|


Maybe also down to reference points. Honestly, when I think about very fast bass I think about BA drivers and tight and quick transients the jvcs are far from being particularly fast let alone very fast. The thing is metal has a lot of busy parts and I found the jvcs struggled with the layering and when the bast is soft it gets lost in. For instance, with a snappier and harder hitting bass even in busy parts drums are articulate and easier to hear in the blur of the loud scene while when it is soft you struggle to hear them. Just my 2 cents


----------



## themindfreak

AceDuff said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I read the highs might be a little piercing, would you agree?


Sorry I dont own them but from my understanding they aren't supposed to be piercing iirc


----------



## Keller2

Does anyone have an AuGlamour R8? How does that compare to KZ stuff?


----------



## VinceHill24

conanwarrior said:


> Hi everyone- I wondered if anyone could recommend me a portable audio player to pair with either my Soundmagic ES18's or Sennheiser HD 25 I-II's.
> 
> I can spend at a maximum around $60, although if there is something out there that sounds good for less this would be brilliant. I am not bothered by looks, just really want something that can play good quality files well.
> Size is not an issue to me- very small is OK, and larger devices too, up to the size of an average large phone.
> ...


You can get more information probably from the obscure DAP thread under portable source gear section
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/obscure-chinese-daps.720512/
It largely depends on what functionality and features you're looking for in a DAP. If without a screen is not a concern, the new Zishan Z1 DSD player is really a good bargain at just around 30$ price tag imo.


----------



## Holypal

conanwarrior said:


> Hi everyone- I wondered if anyone could recommend me a portable audio player to pair with either my Soundmagic ES18's or Sennheiser HD 25 I-II's.
> 
> I can spend at a maximum around $60, although if there is something out there that sounds good for less this would be brilliant. I am not bothered by looks, just really want something that can play good quality files well.
> Size is not an issue to me- very small is OK, and larger devices too, up to the size of an average large phone.
> ...



ZiShan Z1, ~30$ from aliexpress


----------



## B9Scrambler

kova4a said:


> Well, as I always say - a matter of personal preference. For me the jvcs were smooth and not bad performers overall but a bit too bright up top and lacking technical abilities, but I really am not a fan of soft bass. I for one would pick a vsonic over a lot of iems that are more expensive. For instance if I don't know the price and you place on a table a vsonic vds3, a magaosi k3 pro and a brainwavz b150 it will take me less then 5 minutes to choose definitively the vsonic as the overall winner
> 
> Maybe also down to reference points. Honestly, when I think about very fast bass I think about BA drivers and tight and quick transients the jvcs are far from being particularly fast let alone very fast. The thing is metal has a lot of busy parts and I found the jvcs struggled with the layering and when the bast is soft it gets lost in. For instance, with a snappier and harder hitting bass even in busy parts drums are articulate and easier to hear in the blur of the loud scene while when it is soft you struggle to hear them. Just my 2 cents



I'd be choosing between the K3 (Audbos version) and the VSD3, leaning towards the K3. 150 wouldn't be in the running. Bring the B100 into the mix and things would be different. K3 has that soft bass you mentioned, but the VSD3's treble is too loose. Questionable treble performance can pretty easily ruin an earphone for me (KZ ED9 for example). I'll take clean, tight treble over loose bass if I have to choose. The reason I enjoy the FXH30's low end is for those exact qualities you noted; tight and quick transients. It pretty easily keeps up with the BA-based earphones I've got, but with the extension they're lacking. They're what got me back into listening to metal with portable gear as they're one of the few earphones I've tried that don't muddy up when a track gets busy. Also makes them nice for DnB and fast jazz tracks. Really don't find them all that bright either, especially when putting them next to the Macaw GT100s or the new-ish RHA ceramic series earphones, especially the CL1. That thing redefined bright for me. It's intense. Then again, I like the JVC house sound; preferences indeed *shrug*.

@AceDuff I think it'd be worth going for the TFZ or BeB 1200EX, but they're not massively better. I'd lean towards the TFZ personally; looks, comfort, extra clarity and I prefer an over-ear design.


----------



## nhlean96

AceDuff said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I read the highs might be a little piercing, would you agree?


About the EINSEAR T2, I'm doubt that my pair is defective or the manufacturer has changed the component. I received them in perfect condition, no cosmetic defect. Channels are matched, no imbalanced at all. 
Mid are veiled with upper-mid peaks, it hurts to listen to guitar solos. I lost my patience with these and gave to my brother. For $15, I'd recommend the Seahf. But if you want more, it's better to spend more on flagships.


----------



## kova4a

B9Scrambler said:


> I'd be choosing between the K3 (Audbos version) and the VSD3, leaning towards the K3. 150 wouldn't be in the running. Bring the B100 into the mix and things would be different. K3 has that soft bass you mentioned, but the VSD3's treble is too loose. Questionable treble performance can pretty easily ruin an earphone for me (KZ ED9 for example). I'll take clean, tight treble over loose bass if I have to choose. The reason I enjoy the FXH30's low end is for those exact qualities you noted; tight and quick transients. It pretty easily keeps up with the BA-based earphones I've got, but with the extension they're lacking. They're what got me back into listening to metal with portable gear as they're one of the few earphones I've tried that don't muddy up when a track gets busy. Also makes them nice for DnB and fast jazz tracks. Really don't find them all that bright either, especially when putting them next to the Macaw GT100s or the new-ish RHA ceramic series earphones, especially the CL1. That thing redefined bright for me. It's intense. Then again, I like the JVC house sound; preferences indeed *shrug*.




Well, I don't want to get into arguments. For me the jvcs were enjoyable but aside from the soft bass lacked focus and dynamics. Yeah, the vsonics are a bit prone to pointing out sibilance but it's definitely not loose. But yeah, for a smoother sound I would go for the brainwavz r3 or titan 1, which IMO are far mote yechnically superior than the jvcs


----------



## B9Scrambler

kova4a said:


> Well, I don't want to get into arguments. For me the jvcs were enjoyable but aside from the soft bass lacked focus and dynamics. Yeah, the vsonics are a bit prone to pointing out sibilance but it's definitely not loose. But yeah, for a smoother sound I would go for the brainwavz r3 or titan 1, which IMO are far mote yechnically superior than the jvcs



Wasn't arguing, just discussing. Didn't mean for it to come across that way.


----------



## ahmadairfan (May 24, 2017)

AceDuff said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I read the *highs might be a little piercing*, would you agree?





nhlean96 said:


> About the EINSEAR T2, I'm doubt that my pair is defective or the manufacturer has changed the component. I received them in perfect condition, no cosmetic defect. Channels are matched, no imbalanced at all.
> Mid are veiled with *upper-mid peaks, it hurts to listen to guitar solos*. I lost my patience with these and gave to my brother. For $15, I'd recommend the Seahf. But if you want more, it's better to spend more on flagships.


Just got my Einsear T2. These is _indeed_ a very good earphones, neutral warmish, but soundstage could be wider/roomier. Bass is enough for my taste, mids are clear, highs are not piercing at all, cymbals sounds smooth IMO and every instruments pronounced clearly. Based on my taste (and inventory lol), here are my preference budget ChiFi for highs and overall clarity: Einsear T2 > KZ ED9 (somehow good but piercing highs) > Rock Zircon (thunderous bass but lacks mids)

EDIT: since you had one, how's Einsear T2 sealing @nhlean96 ? I feel mine is not sealing at all (there is no vacuum feeling in my ear). And the bass sounds just average.


----------



## HiFiChris

Hey guys and gals, here's my take on the B200 (in English): http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/05/brainwavz-b200-review.html#more

Yeah, Brainwavz really did _a lot_ right with it.








Also, here's my take on the Fostex x Massdrop TH-X00 Mahogany after owning it for about a year: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/05/fostex-x-massdrop-th-x00-mahogany-Review.html
It's however written in German, but there is a Google translator widget in the navigation/header bar that should provide a halfway understandable translation into English.


----------



## kova4a

B9Scrambler said:


> Wasn't arguing, just discussing. Didn't mean for it to come across that way.


Nah, I was talking about myself


----------



## smy1

Does anybody know how long it will take before i get my money back from aliexpress if i cancel my order?

I decided to cancel my kz zs5 order while it was still processing because i will be traveling very soon and i dont believe i will receive my zs5 before i travel. Plus the QC issue so i would rather wait.


----------



## Soul_Est (May 26, 2017)

Soul_Est said:


> Been reading over this thread for a while and have really enjoyed it. Reading about the 4in1, LZ-A4, and K3 was interesting indeed.
> 
> I am currently looking for IEMs that can replace my SoundMAGIC HP100 which have a neutral signature, excellent extension in the bass and treble regions, and a good sized soundstage. As for budget, <$50 CAD, <$100 CAD, and <$200 are what I'm looking at. I can even go up to $300 CAD if there is one that can perform at that level or above.


When I asked my question earlier, I realized that I did not include what genres I listen to and the source I planned to use them with. I listen to a variety of music (Rap, RnB, rock, classical, electronic, jazz, hip hop, blues, etc.) and the source will be either a Shanling M1 or Shanling M2s (depending on the power that the IEM requires). The reason I ask about IEMs at various budgets is that my budget could quickly change. For $50 - $100 CAD and $200 - $300, I found that the Havi B3 Pro I and iBasso IT03 respectively may be my best bets.

Are they what I should look at in those price ranges? What IEMs with a neutral signture and good soundstage should I look for for $0 - $50 CAD and $50 - $100 CAD?


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the AK Audio Light T2!

 
REVIEW​


----------



## teesui

Keller2 said:


> Does anyone have an AuGlamour R8? How does that compare to KZ stuff?



I had the R8, ZST and ZS3. From what I remember, the R8 was really not impressive, especially the price-to-value/sound ratio when compared to the ZST and ZS3 . It doesn't have much of a sound stage, and the overall sound sounded very "flat" to me. The only positive of the R8 I can remember is that the housing is pretty comfortable for me. 

KZ's ZST and ZS3 has a bigger soundstage than the R8, The ZS3 is more bass-y than the ZST, If I were to pick between R8 and KZ's ZST/ZS3, I'd pick the KZ iems.


----------



## toddy0191

SpiderNhan said:


> Just checked. No filters included.



Ah, must just be the same shell.


----------



## thebigredpolos

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Ear-Earphone-DJ-HIFI/1825606_32813330489.html

**** 6in1 hit the NiceHCK store.  If you message the seller prior to paying, you can get the non-mic version for $32, the mic version for $33, or the silver cable version for $35.  Still waiting for confirmation if this is a presale (like the ZS5), or if they have units available, but thought I would share.


----------



## Holypal

thebigredpolos said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Ear-Earphone-DJ-HIFI/1825606_32813330489.html
> 
> **** 6in1 hit the NiceHCK store.  If you message the seller prior to paying, you can get the non-mic version for $32, the mic version for $33, or the silver cable version for $35.  Still waiting for confirmation if this is a presale (like the ZS5), or if they have units available, but thought I would share.



This one looks different than the one I saw on taobao. This one looks much better. I wonder how about the sound.


----------



## AceDuff

kova4a said:


> Well, as I always say - a matter of personal preference. For me the jvcs were smooth and not bad performers overall but a bit too bright up top and lacking technical abilities, but I really am not a fan of soft bass. I for one would pick a vsonic over a lot of iems that are more expensive. For instance if I don't know the price and you place on a table a vsonic vds3, a magaosi k3 pro and a brainwavz b150 it will take me less then 5 minutes to choose definitively the vsonic as the overall winner
> 
> Maybe also down to reference points. Honestly, when I think about very fast bass I think about BA drivers and tight and quick transients the jvcs are far from being particularly fast let alone very fast. The thing is metal has a lot of busy parts and I found the jvcs struggled with the layering and when the bast is soft it gets lost in. For instance, with a snappier and harder hitting bass even in busy parts drums are articulate and easier to hear in the blur of the loud scene while when it is soft you struggle to hear them. Just my 2 cents



Understood! Well, I suppose you and Scrambler just have a very different take... It'd be nice to know which one gets closer to my tastes now! 
Anyway, I'm in no hurry, so I'll do some more searching and see what comes up.



nhlean96 said:


> About the EINSEAR T2, I'm doubt that my pair is defective or the manufacturer has changed the component. I received them in perfect condition, no cosmetic defect. Channels are matched, no imbalanced at all.
> Mid are veiled with upper-mid peaks, it hurts to listen to guitar solos. I lost my patience with these and gave to my brother. For $15, I'd recommend the Seahf. But if you want more, it's better to spend more on flagships.



Yeah, I often think about increasing the budget, then I remember how "often" in-ear die because of bad soldering on the cable, defective channles, etc and I start feeling again the lure of over-ear... Never happy! 



ahmadairfan said:


> Just got my Einsear T2. These is _indeed_ a very good earphones, neutral warmish, but soundstage could be wider/roomier. Bass is enough for my taste, mids are clear, highs are not piercing at all, cymbals sounds smooth IMO and every instruments pronounced clearly. Based on my taste (and inventory lol), here are my preference budget ChiFi for highs and overall clarity: Einsear T2 > KZ ED9 (somehow good but piercing highs) > Rock Zircon (thunderous bass but lacks mids)
> 
> EDIT: since you had one, how's Einsear T2 sealing @nhlean96 ? I feel mine is not sealing at all (there is no vacuum feeling in my ear). And the bass sounds just average.



Interesting, thank you very much for your feedback!


----------



## themindfreak

Look at these ety ripoffs! Especially after taking out the cable, the earphones themselves look like some mini cylindrical capsule lol
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...id=c1b032c6-a8dc-4aab-8d34-dee4a3886b84&tpp=1


----------



## VinceHill24

Holypal said:


> This one looks different than the one I saw on taobao. This one looks much better. I wonder how about the sound.


I'm curious about it too. This looks metallic whereas Taobao ones look like cheap plastic.


----------



## thebigredpolos

VinceHill24 said:


> I'm curious about it too. This looks metallic whereas Taobao ones look like cheap plastic.


Must be a new housing material.  I remember the DD Audio store had photos of the plastic-y looking housing, but have since updated to the more metallic looking housing.  About a month ago, NiceHCK did mention that the 6in1 was "in urgent research" so perhaps this is already the second iteration?


----------



## Holypal

VinceHill24 said:


> I'm curious about it too. This looks metallic whereas Taobao ones look like cheap plastic.



Just hope the **** guy doesn't quit.


----------



## duo8

Holypal said:


> This one looks different than the one I saw on taobao. This one looks much better. I wonder how about the sound.


I have that and I can tell you it's super V-shaped. The treble is especially harsh if not EQ'd.
Also the housing is still cheap plastic. Probably worst build of all IEMs I've had.


----------



## actorlife

Anyone try this brand out?  Did a search on here and and Nada. 
https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=m&ref=pd_sl_3hmvgdam05_e


----------



## kova4a

AceDuff said:


> Understood! Well, I suppose you and Scrambler just have a very different take... It'd be nice to know which one gets closer to my tastes now!
> Anyway, I'm in no hurry, so I'll do some more searching and see what comes up.


Yes, personal preference tends to come into play. I personally prefer more flat and neutral sound with tight and snappy bass with good impact and airy upper treblem. For metal iem on a budgwt I still think the xduoo  ep1 is a great option given its sub-30 price and build quality and sound.


----------



## vladstef (May 25, 2017)

Has anyone heard Binary Acoustics EP1? Small BA driver that does 5-40kHz (is this even possible?). They look amazing and as minimalistic as it gets. There isn't much info about these, and the reviews are all in chinese. Translate somewhat helped and they compared these to Final Haven V. Might be an excellent alternative as these are less expensive and not as intrusive, though I guess build quality might be an issue (no strain reliefs and by the looks of it, thin permanently attached cables...).
One of the funniest headphone images I've seen:


----------



## snip3r77

any comparison btw **** 4in1 vs zs5


----------



## Vishal

This 5ba looks interesting. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32815255269.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.Rr0BZu

Can anybody please tell the driver information as in which ba are used. Not specified on the description page of it.


----------



## duo8

Vishal said:


> This 5ba looks interesting.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32815255269.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.Rr0BZu
> 
> Can anybody please tell the driver information as in which ba are used. Not specified on the description page of it.


Why not just ask them?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Holypal said:


> This one looks different than the one I saw on taobao. This one looks much better. I wonder how about the sound.


i'm curious about (a) whether the **** 6in1 sounds significantly different than the the 4in1 and (b) whether it sounds significantly different than the dt2+. fwiw, the 3 driver dt2+ was only incrementally different than the dt2 (a bit wider stage/perhaps more midrange texture)


----------



## Skullophile

Any word on the kz zs5? Is it good?


----------



## Slater

Skullophile said:


> Any word on the kz zs5? Is it good?



Look through the last 5-6 pages, and you'll find a number of impressions.


----------



## Robert Turnbull

Did anyone order those cheap $4 single BA IEMs? I did :-D They have just arri ed and they acutally sound pretty good! Similar sig to my XE800..

They are tiny and disappear in thr ear..

I have ordered a pink pair for my wife haha


----------



## Vishal

duo8 said:


> Why not just ask them?


I asked but didn't get reply.


----------



## JesvsR

Robert Turnbull said:


> Did anyone order those cheap $4 single BA IEMs? I did :-D They have just arri ed and they acutally sound pretty good! Similar sig to my XE800..
> 
> They are tiny and disappear in thr ear..
> 
> I have ordered a pink pair for my wife haha



Post the link¡¡


----------



## themindfreak

Robert Turnbull said:


> Did anyone order those cheap $4 single BA IEMs? I did :-D They have just arri ed and they acutally sound pretty good! Similar sig to my XE800..
> 
> They are tiny and disappear in thr ear..
> 
> I have ordered a pink pair for my wife haha


Oh this was the one HAHA. How does it sound like roughly for the 3 main frequencies?


----------



## dilidani

Guys, anyone having info about these IEMs? - *TFZ EXCLUSIVE 1*
I've read great reviews about this brand and this one really looks BEAUTIFUL. Detach cables, 9mm 2xDD graphene. Wow. 40 bucks only! http://penonaudio.com/TFZ-EXCLUSIVE-1


----------



## lingoman

Great. You are sharing nice stuff. Glad to be here.


----------



## VinceHill24

dilidani said:


> Guys, anyone having info about these IEMs? - *TFZ EXCLUSIVE 1*
> I've read great reviews about this brand and this one really looks BEAUTIFUL. Detach cables, 9mm 2xDD graphene. Wow. 40 bucks only! http://penonaudio.com/TFZ-EXCLUSIVE-1


It's a new TFZ product lineup under the Exclusive series. There will be the Exclusive 1, 3, 5, and King within the Exclusive lineup. All the Exclusives are using graphene diaphragm dynamic driver. The detachable cable is a 2-pin style detachable anyway, not MMCX. For Exclusive King there has been a few impressions and reviews posted however Exclusive 1 appears to be still new and i don't see anyone having it or posted impressions about it. I myself preordered an Exclusive 3 with a local shop in my country so still waiting for it to arrive. Too many IEM release lately


----------



## Keller2

VinceHill24 said:


> It's a new TFZ product lineup under the Exclusive series. There will be the Exclusive 1, 3, 5, and King within the Exclusive lineup. All the Exclusives are using graphene diaphragm dynamic driver. The detachable cable is a 2-pin style detachable anyway, not MMCX. For Exclusive King there has been a few impressions and reviews posted however Exclusive 1 appears to be still new and i don't see anyone having it or posted impressions about it. I myself preordered an Exclusive 3 with a local shop in my country so still waiting for it to arrive. Too many IEM release lately


Wait, does exclusive king also have deatchable cables? I Didnt get it because last i checked it did not.


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 27, 2017)

Keller2 said:


> Wait, does exclusive king also have deatchable cables? I Didnt get it because last i checked it did not.



It does now. Reviews of ones without are pre-release models. Didn't know that until after I put out my review, lol. They also updated it with more premium looking packaging.


----------



## Cya|\|

Now I really look forward to a comparison between the zs5 and the **** 6in1.


----------



## ahmadairfan

Robert Turnbull said:


> Did anyone order those cheap $4 single BA IEMs? I did :-D They have just arri ed and they acutally sound pretty good! Similar sig to my XE800..
> 
> They are tiny and disappear in thr ear..
> 
> I have ordered a pink pair for my wife haha


What is this IEM?! I want one asap lol


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, kind of curious as well.  For the cost sign me right up.


----------



## themindfreak

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...ote-Mic-Earphone-For-Xiaomi/32799821349.html?

Link for the single BA iem


----------



## dilidani

Cya|\| said:


> Now I really look forward to a comparison between the zs5 and the **** 6in1.


I saw someone really love the 6in1 (**** xba, right?) while someon saying its cheaply made and sound is bad too. Would love to hear more opinions about that one. By the way, I don't have high hopes for the KZ ZS5 to be honest.


----------



## Saoshyant

themindfreak said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...ote-Mic-Earphone-For-Xiaomi/32799821349.html?
> 
> Link for the single BA iem



So that's their version of purple?  Let's hope my eyes didn't go bad today without me realizing.


----------



## Vishal

dilidani said:


> Guys, anyone having info about these IEMs? - *TFZ EXCLUSIVE 1*
> I've read great reviews about this brand and this one really looks BEAUTIFUL. Detach cables, 9mm 2xDD graphene. Wow. 40 bucks only! http://penonaudio.com/TFZ-EXCLUSIVE-1


I have one on the way...


----------



## crabdog

Just posted my review of the Whizzer A15 for anyone interested:
https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/whizzer-a15.22206/reviews#review-18651


----------



## Vishal

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/m...scussions-thread.839011/page-51#post-13514049

Browse this page to know about new MAGAOSI K3 HD which will be out for sale in early June. All other items with the same name and brandings are fakes. I have posted some pictures and Notice from Shenzen HiListening Company. 
Hope this helps. 

Happy listening.


----------



## Slater

Robert Turnbull said:


> Did anyone order those cheap $4 single BA IEMs? I did :-D They have just arri ed and they acutally sound pretty good! Similar sig to my XE800..
> 
> They are tiny and disappear in thr ear..
> 
> I have ordered a pink pair for my wife haha



Vidal ordered a pair, but I don't know if they arrived & he's been able to review them.


----------



## Slater

Vishal said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/m...scussions-thread.839011/page-51#post-13514049
> 
> Browse this page to know about new MAGAOSI K3 HD which will be out for sale in early June. All other items with the same name and brandings are fakes. I have posted some pictures and Notice from Shenzen HiListening Company.
> Hope this helps.
> ...



Great, that's all we need - more fake Magaosi K3-based products.


----------



## Vishal

slaterlovesspam said:


> Great, that's all we need - more fake Magaosi K3-based products.


Yeah these can be copied as soon as released to market but for now these are legit. 
Let's wait for the release and see how it goes.


----------



## Lurk650

IDK why but I decided to buy these yesterday just because they look so interesting. Didn't expect them to sound good, they are a Hybrid (1 BA/1 DD). Very surprised with these. They have deep bass presence that doesn't come off as boomy or bleed into mids, mids slightly back but still hold plenty of detail & don't get lost, Highs are crisp with out getting too bright. Good separation & staging. Top of Y the cables are typical material, below Y they are cloth, wire is overall thin but seems solid. Housings appear to be made out of aluminum, only port I can see is a tiny one right below the nozzle. 

http://a.co/4y64uOz


----------



## Robert Turnbull

JesvsR said:


> Post the link¡¡



New! Original Balanced Armature Earpiece Stereo Earphone In-Ear Headset Metal Earbud Microphone Earphone Free Shipping
http://s.aliexpress.com/baQNnqEF 
(from AliExpress Android)



themindfreak said:


> Oh this was the one HAHA. How does it sound like roughly for the 3 main frequencies?



Given that its only $4 dont expect miracles.. bass exists and is suprisingly clean.. and mids + treble is clean.. no distortion at higher volumes..

It comes with only one pair of tips.. bit fits quite well for me

Build quality is allright, though am not fond of those mics where you have the Nokia/Iphone switch and slider volume control.. one extra part to damage lol



ahmadairfan said:


> What is this IEM?! I want one asap lol





Saoshyant said:


> Hmm, kind of curious as well.  For the cost sign me right up.


----------



## groucho69

RIP


----------



## Soul_Est (May 27, 2017)

So for a HiFiMAN RE-252 sound signature with a soundstage similar to a SoundMAGIC HP100, I should look at the Havi B3 Pro I, Tennmak Pro, KZ ZS5, TFZ Exclusive King, or something else?


----------



## Vidal

Soul_Est said:


> So for a HiFiMAN RE-252 sound signature with a soundstage similar to a SoundMAGIC HP100, I should look at the Havi B3 Pro I, Tennmak Pro, KZ ZS5, TFZ Exclusive King, or something else?



What sound signature do they have, not familiar with either?


----------



## hanamichi

Soul_Est said:


> So for a HiFiMAN RE-252 sound signature with a soundstage similar to a SoundMAGIC HP100, I should look at the Havi B3 Pro I, Tennmak Pro, KZ ZS5, TFZ Exclusive King, or something else?



Im also cant make a decision at this price range. Can somebody give an advice between 50-60$? For 50 bucks Is havi b3 still best Thing to buy to get natural Sound?


----------



## 1clearhead

Vishal said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/m...scussions-thread.839011/page-51#post-13514049
> 
> Browse this page to know about new MAGAOSI K3 HD which will be out for sale in early June. All other items with the same name and brandings are fakes. I have posted some pictures and Notice from Shenzen HiListening Company.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


....MaGaosi also shun light on me that he has no affiliation with another company out there putting out his brand by stating K3 PRO HD. What the heck was that company mixing in their drinks? It sounds like a Chinese company trying to bring down another Chinese company to me.


----------



## crabdog (May 28, 2017)

Uiisii Hi905 Hybrid anyone?


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...th-Mic-Earphones-For/2655207_32813738164.html

And while I'm at it, these WEMLIK K3 hybrids look pretty dope:
 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...id-3-Drive-Unit-HIFI/1825606_32812969443.html


----------



## VinceHill24

1clearhead said:


> ....MaGaosi also shun light on me that he has no affiliation with another company out there putting out his brand by stating K3 PRO HD. What the heck was that company mixing in their drinks? It sounds like a Chinese company trying to bring down another Chinese company to me.


 May i know what is the another company that sell fakes. Did Magaosi mention about that ? It'd be great if they let us know so we can avoid getting those fakes.



crabdog said:


> Uiisii Hi905 Hybrid anyone?
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...th-Mic-Earphones-For/2655207_32813738164.html
> ...


They just like to name IEMs by the name of K3 don't they ? Anyway it reminds me a lot of a long forgotten IEM and that makes me thinking had they been doing a rebranding with this lol


----------



## To.M

Uiisii Hi905 should cost around 30usd. That was the price when I was about to buy them after some positive opinion here from 1clearhead. In the end, I chose Urbanfun HiFi.


----------



## Slater (May 28, 2017)

crabdog said:


> Uiisii Hi905 Hybrid anyone?
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...th-Mic-Earphones-For/2655207_32813738164.html



Vidal reports they are uncomfortable and devoid of any bass: http://www.aproear.co.uk/uiisii-hi-905/


----------



## crabdog

slaterlovesspam said:


> Vidal reports they are uncomfortable and devoid of any bass: http://www.aproear.co.uk/uiisii-hi-905/


Thanks for that. The name was unfamiliar to me so I thought it was a new model..


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> Thanks for that. The name was unfamiliar to me so I thought it was a new model..



No problem. I almost got sucked into buying those a few weeks ago myself. Luckily I saw Vidal's review, and it saved me from otherwise throwing money down a hole.


----------



## crabdog

slaterlovesspam said:


> No problem. I almost got sucked into buying those a few weeks ago myself. Luckily I saw Vidal's review, and it saved me from otherwise throwing money down a hole.


It sure doesn't look very good on the chart D:


----------



## Vidal

Been listening to the Toneking TS1 for the last few hours. I've been on holiday so I'll be spending some time re-familiarising myself with my top earphones before settling down to review stuff. 

First impressions of the TS1 are very good, I expected a bass driven sound with muted treble, what I've got is clear treble, good mids and restrained bass. I like these a lot so far.


----------



## Vidal

To.M said:


> Uiisii Hi905 should cost around 30usd. That was the price when I was about to buy them after some positive opinion here from 1clearhead. In the end, I chose Urbanfun HiFi.



Urbanfun are far far better than the Hi905, shame as the other UiiSii earphones I've heard I've really liked - GT550 is an alternative if you want a more mid forward sound.


----------



## Soul_Est (May 28, 2017)

Vidal said:


> What sound signature do they have, not familiar with either?


Neutral sound signature. The HP100 especially are closed-back, studio monitor headphones.



hanamichi said:


> Im also cant make a decision at this price range. Can somebody give an advice between 50-60$? For 50 bucks Is havi b3 still best Thing to buy to get natural Sound?


Hope you get another answer soon. From what I have read in this thread and in reviews is that Havi B3 Pro I is great for a neutral-ish sound signature. They also need an amp as they are harder to drive.


----------



## crabdog

@hanamichi I'm not sure exactly what you mean by natural sound (neutral or just natural tonality etc) but at 50-60$ I really like the Veedix NC50.


----------



## Slater (May 28, 2017)

crabdog said:


> It sure doesn't look very good on the chart D:



Yeah, seriously! It almost appears like they forgot to wire up the DD (or didn't even install them altogether).

One of the few UiiSiis I'd consider is the HM7. The rest of them seem to have weird tunings or even weirder designs.


----------



## Slater

VinceHill24 said:


> They just like to name IEMs by the name of K3 don't they ? Anyway it reminds me a lot of a long forgotten IEM and that makes me thinking had they been doing a rebranding with this lol



Haha, K3 to IEMs is becoming what X# is to ChiFi DAPs (X1/3/5/7/10, etc)


----------



## wastan

crabdog said:


> Uiisii Hi905 Hybrid anyone?
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...th-Mic-Earphones-For/2655207_32813738164.html
> ...



I have the UiiSii hi905 and they're very disappointing for the price. There's good clarity on the mids and highs, but the bass... well, there really isn't any. That isn't a bass head opinion either. I suppose if you were listening to just acoustic guitar it might be acceptable. I've tried every eartip I can find but nothing seems to help. Paying twice as much for this instead of the urbanfun is absurd.


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> Vidal ordered a pair, but I don't know if they arrived & he's been able to review them.



Haven't reviewed them yet, they sound OK as long as you're happy with a lack of low end oomph.



Soul_Est said:


> So for a HiFiMAN RE-252 sound signature with a soundstage similar to a SoundMAGIC HP100, I should look at the Havi B3 Pro I, Tennmak Pro, KZ ZS5, TFZ Exclusive King, or something else?



My choice would be the Ty Hi Z G3, I think they're like a earphone version of the AKG Q701


----------



## Buckster

can anyone recommend a good option specifically for running please ? thats available in the UK/amazon ))  I was using Grado GR07s - and got on great with them, good isolation (I don't mind isolation when running, I keep extra aware of my surroundings), I've owned them for a few years but after 5 months of using one side has gone (cable break somewhere) - I liked the fact I got no noise from the cable moving etc, and no wind noise 

I've read so many threads about microphonics of cables, etc etc I'm not sure where to look

I was going to get Shure SE215s, or Sony EX-650s -  so anything up to about £80 is fine

thanks for any recommendations


----------



## Soul_Est (May 28, 2017)

Vidal said:


> My choice would be the Ty Hi Z G3, I think they're like a earphone version of the AKG Q701


Thank you for the suggestion. I checked them out. Thing is that those are rather open while I need something closed and neutral (or neutral-ish) like the RE-252 and HP100.


----------



## Vidal

Soul_Est said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I checked them out. Thing is that those are rather open while I need something closed and neutral (or neutral-ish) like the RE-252 and HP100.



They are open backed but they don't noticeably leak sound and do isolate to some extent. Otherwise the QKZ DM200, Vivo XE800 and Boarseman KR25 are similar sound signature but not as good


----------



## audioIQ

Can Someone recommend a good single Dynamic driver IEM with great detail retrieval along with dynamic bass? I'm using Shure se-215 which I love sound signature wise, but they fall short in clarity and Detail retrieval when compared to my K3 Pro. but I prefer the sound of a single dynamic vs multiple BA's. Currently I've shortened the list to Whizzer A15, MeeAudio Pinnacle P1, Simgot E700 Bass. Any input would be appreciated. while keeping in mind that my budget for this purchase is not more than a max $250.


----------



## crabdog

audioIQ said:


> Can Someone recommend a good single Dynamic driver IEM with great detail retrieval along with dynamic bass? I'm using Shure se-215 which I love sound signature wise, but they fall short in clarity and Detail retrieval when compared to my K3 Pro. but I prefer the sound of a single dynamic vs multiple BA's. Currently I've shortened the list to Whizzer A15, MeeAudio Pinnacle P1, Simgot E700 Bass. Any input would be appreciated. while keeping in mind that my budget for this purchase is not more than a max $250.


TFZ Exclusive King is a good one you might want to take a look at.


----------



## duo8

If anyone find the **** 6in1 too hard to listen I find this EQ setting brings it down to "listenable". Still not quite perfect though.


----------



## Cya|\|

duo8 said:


> If anyone find the **** 6in1 too hard to listen I find this EQ setting brings it down to "listenable". Still not quite perfect though.



Do you have the old or the new (the ones sold by nicehck at about 40$)?


----------



## demo-to (May 29, 2017)

audioIQ said:


> Can Someone recommend a good single Dynamic driver IEM with great detail retrieval along with dynamic bass? I'm using Shure se-215 which I love sound signature wise, but they fall short in clarity and Detail retrieval when compared to my K3 Pro. but I prefer the sound of a single dynamic vs multiple BA's. Currently I've shortened the list to Whizzer A15, MeeAudio Pinnacle P1, Simgot E700 Bass. Any input would be appreciated. while keeping in mind that my budget for this purchase is not more than a max $250.


I only know the Pinnacle P1 and the K3 Pro from your list.
I would definitely recommend the P1 over the K3 in almost every sound relating aspect. I think there is almost enough bass for me with the P1 but if you are looking for a rumble like with the K3 you will be probably not happy with the P1. Please also keep in mind the 50 Ohms at the P1. You'll need a powerful source to drive it. I have the experience a more powerful source (compared to a smartphone output) will likely increase the bass quality and quantity output with the P1 and of course the appliable volume. But it is still not bassy in any way.
I drive the P1 with a Benjie T6 and I use comply foams and I am quite happy with it. (K3 Pro were too bassy for me with both filters)

Edit: It is not a joke. I truly recommend the Sony MH 750 as well. I am sure the 5€ costs are worth a try. Burn in will improve sound quality/clarity (knowing this because I bought a new second pair to my used pair and compared both with each other). Could not find a review on these but from my prospective these are worth its price many many times. And they have a slightly emphasized (sub) bass response.

Hope some day some of the common reviewer will write a review for the Sony MH 750. I do not feel I am able to do so based on my basic English language skills.


----------



## demo-to

wastan said:


> I have the UiiSii hi905 and they're very disappointing for the price. There's good clarity on the mids and highs, but the bass... well, there really isn't any. That isn't a bass head opinion either. I suppose if you were listening to just acoustic guitar it might be acceptable. I've tried every eartip I can find but nothing seems to help. Paying twice as much for this instead of the urbanfun is absurd.


+1


----------



## B9Scrambler

I really don't get the hi905 hate. They seemed pretty darn good when I tried them out.


----------



## chickenmoon

demo-to said:


> It is not a joke. I truly recommend the Sony MH 750 as well. I am sure the 5€ costs are worth a try. Burn in will improve sound quality/clarity (knowing this because I bought a new second pair to my used pair and compared both with each other). Could not find a review on these but from my prospective these are worth its price many many times. And they have a slightly emphasized (sub) bass response.
> 
> Hope some day some of the common reviewer will write a review for the Sony MH 750. I do not feel I am able to do so based on my basic English language skills.



They are considered a lesser MH1 and there is a bit about them in the MH1 thread. I like them too and I prefer them over the MH1 as they are easier to drive, don't require a shallow fit and have way less cable microphonics. The newer MH755 which have a slightly different sound signature are good too IMO, too bad their cable is way too short.


----------



## Vidal (May 29, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> I really don't get the hi905 hate. They seemed pretty darn good when I tried them out.



Not enough bass, like big absence not just restrained, did your pair not have this issue?


----------



## Vidal

chickenmoon said:


> They are considered a lesser MH1 and there is a bit about them in the MH1 thread. I like them too and I prefer them over the MH1 as they are easier to drive, don't require a shallow fit and have way less cable microphonics. The newer MH755 which have a slightly different sound signature are good too IMO, too bad their cable is way too short.



I have the MH1 and the MH755, the MH755 are a short cabled version of the MH750 that was supplied with the Sony Bluetooth Dongles SBH20 and SBH50. They have the one sided J cable, comparing to some of my favourites the 755s are fairly balanced, have a decent low end without being overly bassy. 

They lack a bit of soundstage, clarity and detail but are perfectly respectable earphones though.


----------



## crabdog

Received the Sendiy M1221 today and I have to say these are darn good. Detailed and engaging sound, great bass and they're super comfortable too.Stay tuned.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Vidal said:


> Not enough bass, like big absence not just restrained, did your pair not have this issue?



I just listened to another Head-fi member's pair for a couple songs. They're an odd shape with a stubby nozzle so it took a couple tries to find a set of tips that worked well. Once found, bass was far from being at the forefront, but it wasn't missing. B3 Pro 1 levels of emphasis, maybe a bit less if my memory serves me correctly. Recall them as being analytic with a light, precise, open sound. Want to order a pair but last time I checked they were going for anywhere from 45 to 80 CAD. A bit more than I want to spend.


----------



## Vidal

B9Scrambler said:


> I just listened to another Head-fi member's pair for a couple songs. They're an odd shape with a stubby nozzle so it took a couple tries to find a set of tips that worked well. Once found, bass was far from being at the forefront, but it wasn't missing. B3 Pro 1 levels of emphasis, maybe a bit less if my memory serves me correctly. Recall them as being analytic with a light, precise, open sound. Want to order a pair but last time I checked they were going for anywhere from 45 to 80 CAD. A bit more than I want to spend.



With mine it was missing, like only the BA was working. If it'd been just one side I'd have believed they were faulty but same on both sides. I tried lots of tips and proved I was getting a decent seal. They make my G3s seem like basshead fodder.


----------



## slowpickr

Lurk650 said:


> IDK why but I decided to buy these yesterday just because they look so interesting. Didn't expect them to sound good, they are a Hybrid (1 BA/1 DD). Very surprised with these. They have deep bass presence that doesn't come off as boomy or bleed into mids, mids slightly back but still hold plenty of detail & don't get lost, Highs are crisp with out getting too bright. Good separation & staging. Top of Y the cables are typical material, below Y they are cloth, wire is overall thin but seems solid. Housings appear to be made out of aluminum, only port I can see is a tiny one right below the nozzle.
> 
> http://a.co/4y64uOz


Borg inspired lol!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Vidal said:


> With mine it was missing, like only the BA was working. If it'd been just one side I'd have believed they were faulty but same on both sides. I tried lots of tips and proved I was getting a decent seal. They make my G3s seem like basshead fodder.



 That sucks. That's definitely not the experience I had. Lack of bass would have been exaggerated too since we were in a coffee shop; noise would have drown it out.


----------



## TheWongWrong

Anyone got some shouts for a cable down style? I listen to mainly vocal oriented stuff and occasionally classical. Would like good soundstage and imaging with good vocal clarity. Something under 40$ preferably


----------



## Vidal

TheWongWrong said:


> Anyone got some shouts for a cable down style? I listen to mainly vocal oriented stuff and occasionally classical. Would like good soundstage and imaging with good vocal clarity. Something under 40$ preferably



My no.1 pick would be Ty Hi Z G3 for this.


----------



## DBaldock9

Vidal said:


> My no.1 pick would be Ty Hi Z G3 for this.



After reading your regular recommendations for the G3, I'm _thiiis_ close to ordering a set...


----------



## yangian

B9Scrambler said:


> I really don't get the hi905 hate. They seemed pretty darn good when I tried them out.



Really like 905! No bass? Much better than Havi


----------



## 1clearhead

For those looking forward to the *K3 HD*, here are some quick impressions.... I was able to compare my prototype K3 HD with the one going on sale in June and the sound signature is definitely going to remain the same as mine; the treble is definitely more extended on both the Silver and Black tuning nozzles, but only the Silver tuning nozzles keeps the brighter MID frequencies to a safe level. Sub-bass/bass is controlled and quick when compared to the K3 PRO and with the overall details sounding more linear on the K3 HD giving it a sense of higher-end resolution.

.....as I mentioned before when I first received the prototype K3 HD, these are my personal favorite when compared to the original K3 and K3 PRO.

They also come with a newer standard set of wires with black balanced wires, as well.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Received the Sendiy M1221 today and I have to say these are darn good. Detailed and engaging sound, great bass and they're super comfortable too.Stay tuned.


Good to hear! ....Cheers!


----------



## duo8

Cya|\| said:


> Do you have the old or the new (the ones sold by nicehck at about 40$)?


It's the "new" version (despite the listing showing the old one). Ordered about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Cya|\|

duo8 said:


> It's the "new" version (despite the listing showing the old one). Ordered about 2 weeks ago.



Ok so I guess they are not good for treble-sensitive people.


----------



## Vidal

Anyone else tried the GGMM Alauda, really good OOTB


----------



## Vidal

Seem to be having a bit of luck with the super budget earphones at the moment, the following have turned out to be a perfectly decent listening experience despite costing less than $5: -

Fonge T01
Moreblue DM8 (Doboly Q18 clone)
Mixcder SH302


----------



## wastan

B9Scrambler said:


> I really don't get the hi905 hate. They seemed pretty darn good when I tried them out.



My thought was perhaps there was a defect in the drivers. You can hear *some* bass and it's not particularly muddy. It doesn't sound like it's being swamped, it sounds like it's intentionally minimized. It's close to acceptable on tracks that are very vocal dominant or where you expect nothing but a really limited mid bass. I haven't messed around with EQ-ing it too much. It's sort of the evil twin to the rock zircon sound.


----------



## peskypesky (May 30, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Seem to be having a bit of luck with the super budget earphones at the moment, the following have turned out to be a perfectly decent listening experience despite costing less than $5: -
> 
> Fonge T01
> Moreblue DM8 (Doboly Q18 clone)
> Mixcder SH302



It's just stunning to me that these things can be produced and sold so cheaply, and still sound good, and still turn a profit!  It's like magic.





https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...t-Handsfree-With-Mic/1263688_32667957633.html


I mean...$3.49????


----------



## B9Scrambler

peskypesky said:


> It's just stunning to me that these things can be produced and sold so cheaply, and still sound good, and still turn a profit!  It's like magic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I covered the YHC S600 a while back which looks to be the same thing. It is pretty awesome for the price.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/yhc-s600.21735/


----------



## Vidal

peskypesky said:


> It's just stunning to me that these things can be produced and sold so cheaply, and still sound good, and still turn a profit!  It's like magic.
> 
> I mean...$3.49????



Does beg the question how much mark up is there on western brand earphones considering



B9Scrambler said:


> I covered the YHC S600 a while back which looks to be the same thing. It is pretty awesome for the price.



Having read your review I think these are pretty much the same earphone just unbranded.


----------



## groucho69

peskypesky said:


> It's just stunning to me that these things can be produced and sold so cheaply, and still sound good, and still turn a profit!  It's like magic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the site WISH they have many items FREE, just pay shipping, usually $2. Then if it is late to your promised date, you can get an instant refund.


----------



## Slater (May 30, 2017)

peskypesky said:


> It's just stunning to me that these things can be produced and sold so cheaply, and still sound good, and still turn a profit!  It's like magic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's just insanity for that price.

Are these dual driver (2xDD)? The photo makes it appear so.


----------



## Shiro MS08th

1clearhead said:


> For those looking forward to the *K3 HD*, here are some quick impressions.... I was able to compare my prototype K3 HD with the one going on sale in June and the sound signature is definitely going to remain the same as mine; the treble is definitely more extended on both the Silver and Black tuning nozzles, but only the Silver tuning nozzles keeps the brighter MID frequencies to a safe level. Sub-bass/bass is controlled and quick when compared to the K3 PRO and with the overall details sounding more linear on the K3 HD giving it a sense of higher-end resolution.
> 
> .....as I mentioned before when I first received the prototype K3 HD, these are my personal favorite when compared to the original K3 and K3 PRO.
> 
> They also come with a newer standard set of wires with black balanced wires, as well.



Sounds good, should have opt to get the K3 HD on their official Taobao back then. 

As I just got my K3P around a month ago, any thing that I found lacking is the speed/tightness of the bass, which you mentioned K3 HD solves it.


----------



## 1clearhead

Shiro MS08th said:


> Sounds good, should have opt to get the K3 HD on their official Taobao back then.
> 
> As I just got my K3P around a month ago, any thing that I found lacking is the speed/tightness of the bass, which you mentioned K3 HD solves it.


Yup, that's what sets the HD apart from the original and K3 PRO.


----------



## snip3r77

duo8 said:


> If anyone find the **** 6in1 too hard to listen I find this EQ setting brings it down to "listenable". Still not quite perfect though.



Anyone has a comparison of ZS5 vs Senfer4in1 vs 6in ?


----------



## Slater

Anyone know anything about the JBMMJ MJ9013?

I searched and found absolutely no reviews or comments anywhere.

I'm seeing conflicting information on the specs. Some sellers list a 13mm driver, 32ohm, freq response 6-23500Hz. Then others list a 6mm driver, 16ohm, generic 20Hz-20kHz freq response.

There's also 2 styles of photos (actual not renderings) - some show it as open design by the nozzle (an interesting design), and others show it as sealed in that same area. Also 2 different strain reliefs, and the letter "J" in "JBM" looks different as well. I'm not sure if they revised the design or if some of these are fakes.



Anyone own this and can provide some input as to sound, specs, or which photo is accurate?

Thanks!


----------



## Shiro MS08th

1clearhead said:


> Yup, that's what sets the HD apart from the original and K3 PRO.



I should have waited for reviews before getting the K3P, oh wells.


----------



## Shinry

slaterlovesspam said:


> Anyone know anything about the JBMMJ MJ9013?
> 
> I searched and found absolutely no reviews or comments anywhere.
> 
> ...



It may be older versions of the same earphone since the company logo is cut on the j. Gearbest hast them with the big J though http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_25845.html
Hope someone can enlighten us on their soundquality.


----------



## Shinry

Btw, does someone have some impressions for the new TFZ exclusive series?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Guys, as I posted in the for sale forum, I'm looking to trade some of my (too many) IEMs for an inexpensive small portable amp--something on the order of a Fiio or Xduoo?--any recommendations would be appreciated (or if you got one to trade, please PM me).


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, a week after I decided to put in a refund request on an Aliexpress order of a Musicmaker TS1 due to a month of no tracking updates and buyer protection coming to an end, it finally showed up in the US.  I can't help but think me putting in the refund request got them to actually ship out the IEM.  At least I'll get to hear it soon.


----------



## Vidal

Saoshyant said:


> Well, a week after I decided to put in a refund request on an Aliexpress order of a Musicmaker TS1 due to a month of no tracking updates and buyer protection coming to an end, it finally showed up in the US.  I can't help but think me putting in the refund request got them to actually ship out the IEM.  At least I'll get to hear it soon.



I was quite impressed with my pair.


----------



## Lurk650

I thought about ordering the TS1 last week but chickened out bc nobody else was talking about and now you guys are lol


----------



## Slater (May 31, 2017)

Shinry said:


> It may be older versions of the same earphone since the company logo is cut on the j. Gearbest hast them with the big J though http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_25845.html
> Hope someone can enlighten us on their soundquality.



Well, I'll try it out. One of the reviews on that (sold out) Gearbest page sounded very promising:

_"Astonishing sound levels. Very nice audio reproduction; set up for bassheads. Fairly good build quality."_

The Gearbest page even shows that it comes with some cool accessories - a headphone burn-in CD, nice carry case, shirt clip, and mic/headphone splitter for your PC. Pretty cool!

Hopefully it's interesting and not a huge letdown (ie the nice 13mm airy open version, not a dinky 6mm micro driver in the huge sealed housing like the 2nd photo).

Will post impressions when it arrives.


----------



## Shinry

slaterlovesspam said:


> Well, I'll try it out. One of the reviews on that (sold out) Gearbest page sounded very promising:
> 
> _"Astonishing sound levels. Very nice audio reproduction; set up for bassheads. Fairly good build quality."_
> 
> ...



I'm wondering if they will be better or worse than Superlux HD381


----------



## Slater

Shinry said:


> I'm wondering if they will be better or worse than Superlux HD381



No clue; was't aware of those. I didn't even know Superlux made anything other than full-size headphones, actually. Pretty cool they made 3 different versions, all with different bass tunings.

Do you own the HD381 (and if so, which version)?


----------



## Shinry

Not owning them but I was considering buying them. I came across them while researching a ~50$ purchase and people compared them favorably (in aspects) to Phillips Fidelio S2.


----------



## peskypesky

Shinry said:


> I'm wondering if they will be better or worse than Superlux HD381


Thanks for reminding me. I need to order a pair of the HD381's.  I want the ones with strong bass.


----------



## kova4a

Lurk650 said:


> I thought about ordering the TS1 last week but chickened out bc nobody else was talking about and now you guys are lol


I was thinking too but it looked exactly like the hidizs ep-3 aside from the strain reliefs and honestly I was worried of another OEM design as even at 15 bucks I found the ep-3 quite mediocre. Of course, they might have used just an OEM housing but I'm still not feeling like jumping on any new chi-fi products blindly


----------



## chickenmoon (May 31, 2017)

Shinry said:


> Not owning them but I was considering buying them. I came across them while researching a ~50$ purchase and people compared them favorably (in aspects) to Phillips Fidelio S2.



They (F version) are flatter sounding than the S2, easier to wear, easier to drive and have much less cable microphonics. On everything else the S2 are largely superior IMO. If you're in the UK there are plenty of light blue S2 for sale for less than £50 on eBay.


----------



## Shinry

chickenmoon said:


> They (F version) are flatter sounding than the S2, easier to wear, easier to drive and have much less cable microphonics. On everything else the S2 are largely superior IMO. If you're in the UK there are plenty of light blue S2 for sale for less than £50 on eBay.


Thanks for the corretion, only knew what was said on the Fidelio thread. 
Still I'm not sure how an 'old' Fidelio competes to newer chi-fi  (Just ordered ZS5 but still would be interested in those)
I've seen them for 50€ on Amazon, but that was a few weeks ago and now all are gone.


----------



## Vidal

kova4a said:


> I was thinking too but it looked exactly like the hidizs ep-3 aside from the strain reliefs and honestly I was worried of another OEM design as even at 15 bucks I found the ep-3 quite mediocre. Of course, they might have used just an OEM housing but I'm still not feeling like jumping on any new chi-fi products blindly



The TS1 look identical to the EP-3 apart from the cable, could be a different driver but even the cover looks similar. I like the balanced sound.


----------



## chickenmoon

Shinry said:


> Thanks for the corretion, only knew what was said on the Fidelio thread.
> Still I'm not sure how an 'old' Fidelio competes to newer chi-fi  (Just ordered ZS5 but still would be interested in those)
> I've seen them for 50€ on Amazon, but that was a few weeks ago and now all are gone.



They are sure wiping the floor with anything  KZ I have bought but all those were so much less than the £29.99 I paid for my cheapest pair of S2. It would be interesting to know how the S2 fare against the better chifi between £30 and £50 and not taking into account the weakest points of the S2 which are the difficulty to find a proper seal (lots of tip rolling required) and their terrible microphonics (flat cable oblige).


----------



## audio123

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/rose-technology-mini2.22264/reviews#review-18671

my rose mini 2 review is out! 
happy reading guys.


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> Yup, that's what sets the HD apart from the original and K3 PRO.



Any update for the MEMT series ? X7 X9 etc?


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> Any update for the MEMT series ? X7 X9 etc?


Both are bass monsters. You can see my X7 review here: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/memt-x7.22366/reviews

I also have the X6 but haven't had a chance to listen to it yet.


----------



## Shinry

chickenmoon said:


> They are sure wiping the floor with anything  KZ I have bought but all those were so much less than the £29.99 I paid for my cheapest pair of S2. It would be interesting to know how the S2 fare against the better chifi between £30 and £50 and not taking into account the weakest points of the S2 which are the difficulty to find a proper seal (lots of tip rolling required) and their terrible microphonics (flat cable oblige).



I'm just not sure. Almost every headphone talked about "punches way above it's price point" and "everything is awesome", still I can't read of it, if headphone 1 is better than headphone 2. And by what margin will it _wipe the floor, _like a full new listening experience or will it just be like 5% better. That's why the posts in the Fidelio-thread made me thinking. Some say the 381f is significantly worse, some say it's equal.
I'll see if I can get my hands on a cheap S2 and compare to my ZS5.

P.s. You got a FXT90, can you tell me how it fares against your S2? Which is your favourite headphone in your inventory?


----------



## snip3r77

crabdog said:


> Both are bass monsters. You can see my X7 review here: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/memt-x7.22366/reviews
> 
> I also have the X6 but haven't had a chance to listen to it yet.



May I ask if you have the ZS5 haha.. then you can help to provide some insights


----------



## chickenmoon (Jun 1, 2017)

Shinry said:


> I'm just not sure. Almost every headphone talked about "punches way above it's price point" and "everything is awesome", still I can't read of it, if headphone 1 is better than headphone 2. And by what margin will it _wipe the floor, _like a full new listening experience or will it just be like 5% better. That's why the posts in the Fidelio-thread made me thinking. Some say the 381f is significantly worse, some say it's equal.
> I'll see if I can get my hands on a cheap S2 and compare to my ZS5.
> 
> P.s. You got a FXT90, can you tell me how it fares against your S2? Which is your favourite headphone in your inventory?



By wiping the floor I don't mean marginally superior but vastly of course. As for what you've read in the S2 thread, well, in the LZ A4 thread I've read  some people saying there was not point bothering with the A4 as the Quadbeat 3 were just as good while others rate them above the IE800 or K3003 so go figure... I think those opinions very much depend on the quality of one's source and amplification gear, the poorer the source is, the better decent cheapos compare to higher end ones.

I've got an FXT90 but I should have mentioned I bought it on Aliexpress so it's most probably not an original but by carefully evaluating it against my S2s and with the help of ljoker's reviews and ratings of both on the headphone list site I think it is very close to an original. I do not really like it, too v-shaped and quite not as detailed and extending as the S2.

My favorite, as usual is the latest I got and in this case, it's a £20 second hand B&O H3  I received this morning... How long this will last is unknown however, so far I always ended up coming back to the S2 as my best one for desktop use.


----------



## Shinry

I also got an AE FXT90  I really like it, even though I'm looking for a more balanced IEM. 
I was deciding between S2, Tenore Mezzo and Co-Donguri Shizuku and the new TFZ exclusives when ZS5 came along.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Jun 1, 2017)

Anyone heard of Heygears, just seen their Anora model pop up on my facebook, from Lend Me Ur Ears:

Single BA driver, 3D printed housing...

http://www.lendmeurears.com/heygears-anora-3d-printed-balanced-armature-earphones-black/


----------



## Lurk650

Shinry said:


> I also got an AE FXT90  I really like it, even though I'm looking for a more balanced IEM.
> I was deciding between S2, Tenore Mezzo and Co-Donguri Shizuku and the new TFZ exclusives when ZS5 came along.



I have the Codonguri. It's good but nothing special. Driver flex is the biggest downfall. I actually forgot I even had them til you posted this.


----------



## chickenmoon (Jun 1, 2017)

Shinry said:


> I also got an AE FXT90  I really like it, even though I'm looking for a more balanced IEM.
> I was deciding between S2, Tenore Mezzo and Co-Donguri Shizuku and the new TFZ exclusives when ZS5 came along.



I have one those Aliexpress CKR9 LTD on my radar ATM as well as a KEF M200 and perhaps some Trinity Audio ones before I save enough to try a discounted IE800, I am not tempted by a ZS5 at all or any other hybrid for that matter.


----------



## audio123

pls support by liking  
https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/rose-technology-mini2.22264/reviews#review-18671

very good iems imo.


----------



## Shinry

Lurk650 said:


> I have the Codonguri. It's good but nothing special. Driver flex is the biggest downfall. I actually forgot I even had them til you posted this.


That's good to know, they got some really good feedback with just very few stating their downsides. 



chickenmoon said:


> I have one those Aliexpress CKR9 LTD on my radar ATM as well as a KEF M200 and perhaps some Trinity Audio ones before I save enough to try a discounted IE800, I am not tempted by a ZS5 at all or any other hybrid for that matter.


I also had my eyes on those but for the last few months the CKR disappeared (only went into stock a short while ago), the KEF sits at 200€ and TAE is really struggling with getting their orders done. All in all no good base to start odering. I also read that Carbo Mezzo seems to be better than AE CKR9. Again something only one person posted but it seems really hard to get impressions on certain earphones...


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> pls support by liking
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/rose-technology-mini2.22264/reviews#review-18671
> 
> very good iems imo.



Looks ugly


----------



## SpiderNhan

chickenmoon said:


> I have one those Aliexpress CKR9 LTD on my radar ATM as well as a KEF M200 and perhaps some Trinity Audio ones before I save enough to try a discounted IE800, I am not tempted by a ZS5 at all or any other hybrid for that matter.


Is the CKR9 LTD any different from the regular CKR9 besides color? I have the CKR9 and don't like it at all. Housing is large and not comfortable for long periods, cable is the most microphonic in the history of microphonic cables, and they're very dark sounding. I feel like I'm listening in a vacuum.


----------



## Vidal

I was beginning to think that there wasn't anymore really bad earphones coming out of China, either that or my standards had slipped, (un)fortunately for me normal service has been resumed Huast HST-35 - absolutely appalling.


----------



## chickenmoon

SpiderNhan said:


> Is the CKR9 LTD any different from the regular CKR9 besides color? I have the CKR9 and don't like it at all. Housing is large and not comfortable for long periods, cable is the most microphonic in the history of microphonic cables, and they're very dark sounding. I feel like I'm listening in a vacuum.



From what I've read, if my memory is correct, the LTD should be the most balanced, somewhat midway between the darker CKR9 and the brighter CKR10. They are all supposed to be quite detailed which is what interests me.

I find it hard to believe there can be worst cable microphonics than those of the Fidelio S2 though Sony MH1 are absolutely terrible too.


----------



## B9Scrambler

chickenmoon said:


> From what I've read, if my memory is correct, the LTD should be the most balanced, somewhat midway between the darker CKR9 and the brighter CKR10. They are all supposed to be quite detailed which is what interests me.
> 
> I find it hard to believe there can be worst cable microphonics than those of the Fidelio S2 though Sony MH1 are absolutely terrible too.



Nothing beats the Klipsche S3 for microphonics. That they sound like butt vomit makes them even worse. What a terrible earphone...


----------



## Shinry

chickenmoon said:


> I find it hard to believe there can be worst cable microphonics than those of the Fidelio S2 though Sony MH1 are absolutely terrible too.


You've never heard the Memt X5 then  Not only microphonics but somewhat electric-static noise while moving the cable. (The rest of the IEM is still good though)


----------



## groucho69

Shinry said:


> You've never heard the Memt X5 then  Not only microphonics but somewhat electric-static noise while moving the cable. (The rest of the IEM is still good though)



Kinda kills any desire to try them. I don't need any more sitting totally still phones.


----------



## peskypesky

crabdog said:


> Both are bass monsters. You can see my X7 review here: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/memt-x7.22366/reviews


oooh!  really?  Bass monsters?  I want!!!!


----------



## peter123 (Jun 1, 2017)

chickenmoon said:


> From what I've read, if my memory is correct, the LTD should be the most balanced, somewhat midway between the darker CKR9 and the brighter CKR10. They are all supposed to be quite detailed which is what interests me.
> 
> I find it hard to believe there can be worst cable microphonics than those of the Fidelio S2 though Sony MH1 are absolutely terrible too.



I think most people that owns both (genuine) would say that the CKR10 are the darkest compared to the regular CKR9.

I don't even know how to find it on this new site but I did a pretty thorough breakdown between the three I'm my LTD review a good while back.....

Edit: I also find the cables on them to be excellent with low microphonics so obviously YMMV.


----------



## SpiderNhan

I also find the 1More Triple too microphonic and only wear it over ear. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## B9Scrambler

SpiderNhan said:


> I also find the 1More Triple too microphonic and only wear it over ear. Maybe it's just me.



I can believe it if it's anything like the cable on the C1002 or Piston 2/3. Those cables are noisy as heck.


----------



## Slater (Jun 1, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> Kinda kills any desire to try them. I don't need any more sitting totally still phones.



They're still worth trying. I really like mine.

A cable cinch reduces the microphonics by 75% (small plastic cable tie, micro strip of velcro, bread bag tie wrap, small knot of string, etc).

 I also improved the sound and eliminated driver flex in 1 side by enlarging the vent hole slightly.


----------



## peskypesky

slaterlovesspam said:


> A cable cinch reduces the microphonics by 75% (small plastic cable tie, micro strip of velcro, bread bag tie wrap, small knot of string, etc).


need photo


----------



## Slater (Jun 2, 2017)

SpiderNhan said:


> I also find the 1More Triple too microphonic and only wear it over ear. Maybe it's just me.



Not just you - the microphonics on the 1More is bad.


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> No, the microphonics on 1More is bad.



My sitting perfectly still choice.


----------



## Slater

Anyone know anything about the dodocool DA108? It's not the hybrid BK35 clone that some of us are familiar with. This is a High-Res certified single 9mm titanium driver.

Reviews on AE look really promising, but I generally take those for a grain of salt.

Frequency graph looks promising as well.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/dod...-Stereo-Earphone-with-Remote/32787464392.html


----------



## bhazard

So I finally listened to the Seahf AWK-009 today. Great sound for $10! Aside from some treble brightness, these are very enjoyable. Nice bass slam, good clarity, definitely sounds above and beyond it's price by a long shot. I'm torn if I like KZ or the Seahf better as gifts at this price point.


----------



## B9Scrambler

What a shock! Havi's B3 Pro II doesn't suck 

​https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/havi-b3-pro-ii.22427/reviews#review-18681
REVIEW HERE!!​


----------



## audio123 (Jun 1, 2017)

Enjoy my review on the Rose Masya
https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/rose-masya.22316/reviews
Cheers


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> Looks ugly


let the sound do the talking


----------



## peskypesky

bhazard said:


> So I finally listened to the Seahf AWK-009 today. Great sound for $10! Aside from some treble brightness, these are very enjoyable. Nice bass slam, good clarity, definitely sounds above and beyond it's price by a long shot. I'm torn if I like KZ or the Seahf better as gifts at this price point.



yes, i've been using mine with my Sansa Clip+ and they are pretty decent. Nice bass thump when i boost the bass using EQ setting. Highs are a bit piercing, but again, I adjust with EQ. 

Over all, a nice earphone for the price, even if it's nothing spectacular.


----------



## andrew06

Limited run of the VE Monks came in today. This is a Philippine exclusive thru the efforts of the Admins on the H.E.E.P. (A Philippines based FB Group)


----------



## Devodonaldson

SpiderNhan said:


> I also find the 1More Triple too microphonic and only wear it over ear. Maybe it's just me.


So I'm a little curious. With your various cans and iems, what goes into deciding whether you want to listen worth over ear or iems? I used Shure Se530 exclusively for about 5 years until I discovered the joy of GOOD over ear cans and high quality music files. The only item I have currently are those and KZ ZST. I am very happy with the ZST but soundstage, etc do not compare to full size cans. Willing to pick up other low cost quality Chinese item to see what they offer but haven't really heard anything outside of Isine that made me want item moreso than cans


----------



## Vidal

Devodonaldson said:


> So I'm a little curious. With your various cans and iems, what goes into deciding whether you want to listen worth over ear or iems? I used Shure Se530 exclusively for about 5 years until I discovered the joy of GOOD over ear cans and high quality music files. The only item I have currently are those and KZ ZST. I am very happy with the ZST but soundstage, etc do not compare to full size cans. Willing to pick up other low cost quality Chinese item to see what they offer but haven't really heard anything outside of Isine that made me want item moreso than cans



He means listening with the cable routed over the ear so that it minimises the transmission cable noise. If you want a IEM that has a big soundstage then try Ty Hi Z G3, I often call them my IEM version of the Q702.


----------



## Vidal (Jun 2, 2017)

peskypesky said:


> yes, i've been using mine with my Sansa Clip+ and they are pretty decent. Nice bass thump when i boost the bass using EQ setting. Highs are a bit piercing, but again, I adjust with EQ.
> 
> Over all, a nice earphone for the price, even if it's nothing spectacular.



For the price I'd say the Seahf are by far the most impressive Chi-Fi earphones I've heard, but I'm a treble/detail head. 

I think you'd prefer something like the Boarseman KR49 as it's got more bass (a lot)


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> Anyone know anything about the dodocool DA108? It's not the hybrid BK35 clone that some of us are familiar with. This is a High-Res certified single 9mm titanium driver.
> 
> Reviews on AE look really promising, but I generally take those for a grain of salt.
> 
> Frequency graph looks promising as well.



They're supposed to be on an Amazon deal later today, if they're silly cheap I might pick a pair up. The other Dodocool I tried weren't that great mind.


----------



## nhlean96

bhazard said:


> So I finally listened to the Seahf AWK-009 today. Great sound for $10! Aside from some treble brightness, these are very enjoyable. Nice bass slam, good clarity, definitely sounds above and beyond it's price by a long shot. I'm torn if I like KZ or the Seahf better as gifts at this price point.


Best $10 I've spent so far, best for vocal and guitar tracks.


----------



## AkashS04

RvTrav said:


> I received the UiiSii BA-T8 (DT200) last Wednesday, had an initial listen and gave them 50 hrs. of burn in over the weekend.  Over the last couple to days I have spent quite a bit of time with them and want to give you my impression of them.  I keep seeing very mixed opinions about earphones on this site and I feel that often the opinion is more relevant to the person's preference than to the attributes of the earphone.  In order for you to better assess my comments I will let you know that my preference lies towards a balanced and neutral (flat) sound signature.  Most people will find an earphone with a neutral sound signature to be bass light.  I like bass but it is the mids and treble that I find most interesting and enjoyable, so I will take as much bass as I can get as long it doesn't impact upon the mids and treble.  I also consider myself to be tolerant of a brighter earphone but the brightness has to come without sibilance.
> 
> I agree with B9Scrambler's comment regarding his impression of this earphone.  I too initially noted a graininess to the treble but that disappeared after the admittedly short burn in.  The BA-T8 certainly isn't bass shy.  The bass is strong, tight and very well textured.  I have only experienced this much bass in earphones that I would consider V shaped, the BA-T8 however is extremely well balanced.  Female vocals are able to get ahead of the bass and the treble shines through with ease.  The treble is clear and detailed but is not to the point of making the BA-T8 too analytical sounding.  As a result the BA-T8 has a warmth to it that makes this earphone excellent for long listening sessions. I find the soundstage and instrument positioning on the BA-T8 to be a little above average. (Good but not a feature that stands out)  When listening to this earphone I get the sense that UiiSii spent great amount of effort with the tuning of the BA-T8 and as result, in my opinion, they have produced a very good sounding earphone considering it's $20 price range.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I am considering buying T8. Hope it has very bassy and warmer sound signature. As this is with Mic, I have one issue. In earbuds, when you speak, it sounds that like you are actually speaking on phone or may be face to face. But with in-earn earphones, this is not the case and your hear your own voice very loud and coming from some cavity. Is this the case with T8 as well? Or air vent behind the earohone prevent creating vacuum so when you speak, you will sound natural. Please suggest if you have used Mic of T8 and found it normal like speaking on Landline phone or wearing earbud (not in-ear).


----------



## BuddhaBruce

Can anyone recommened some chi-fi IEMs that are extremely clear and detailed? Looking towards tfz and kz ones atm. I like a nice mid presence for vocals


----------



## B9Scrambler

BuddhaBruce said:


> Can anyone recommened some chi-fi IEMs that are extremely clear and detailed? Looking towards tfz and kz ones atm. I like a nice mid presence for vocals



TFZ King and Brainwavz B100 come to mind.


----------



## audio123

B9Scrambler said:


> TFZ King and Brainwavz B100 come to mind.


b9scrambler is right but for vocals, TFZ king is better than b100.


----------



## demo-to

I have the UiiSii Hi-905 at home. They offer a really chrystal clear sound, very detailed.
Mids are addicting.
The reason why I probably sell them nevertheless is the lack of bass quantity to my ears. (Other members here at the thread have a different opinion on the bass response)


----------



## audio123

demo-to said:


> I have the UiiSii Hi-905 at home. They offer a really chrystal clear sound, very detailed.
> Mids are addicting.
> The reason why I probably sell them nevertheless is the lack of bass quantity to my ears. (Other members here at the thread have a different opinion on the bass response)


I would like to disagree here 

when using reference source like DX200 with DSD recordings, i heard the treble to be rather harsh. mids are thin which makes you perceive it to be transparent and detailed. cheers!


----------



## peskypesky

Vidal said:


> For the price I'd say the Seahf are by far the most impressive Chi-Fi earphones I've heard, but I'm a treble/detail head.
> 
> I think you'd prefer something like the Boarseman KR49 as it's got more bass (a lot)



Thanks for the tip on the Boareseman. 

I have some KZ3's on the way to me, and if they don't cut the mustard, I might try the Boareseman.


----------



## groucho69

audio123 said:


> let the sound do the talking



But I like ugly.


----------



## audio123

peskypesky said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Boareseman.
> 
> I have some KZ3's on the way to me, and if they don't cut the mustard, I might try the Boareseman.



let me recommend u ty hi z g3. very impressive iem for the price.

http://penonaudio.com/TY-Hi-Z-G3-In-Ear-Earphone?search=ty hi-z


----------



## audio123

groucho69 said:


> But I like ugly.


haha you should try it mate. really quality sound. for the price, it is a no brainer


----------



## BuddhaBruce

audio123 said:


> b9scrambler is right but for vocals, TFZ king is better than b100.





audio123 said:


> b9scrambler is right but for vocals, TFZ king is better than b100.



Do you know a reputable place to buy it at? Seems $100 is the cheapest but I saw they were on Massdrop for 70 not too long ago!


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> I would like to disagree here
> 
> when using reference source like DX200 with DSD recordings, i heard the treble to be rather harsh. mids are thin which makes you perceive it to be transparent and detailed. cheers!



Try Walnut V2s with 905. Such a sweet sound.


----------



## audio123

BuddhaBruce said:


> Do you know a reputable place to buy it at? Seems $100 is the cheapest but I saw they were on Massdrop for 70 not too long ago!


LMUE or PENON AUDIO


----------



## audio123

yangian said:


> Try Walnut V2s with 905. Such a sweet sound.


I agree with you but the resolution is mediocre. cheers.


----------



## peskypesky

audio123 said:


> haha you should try it mate. really quality sound. for the price, it is a no brainer


Which one?


----------



## loomisjohnson

peskypesky said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Boareseman.
> 
> I have some KZ3's on the way to me, and if they don't cut the mustard, I might try the Boareseman.


for my $$$ the boarseman k49 is superior to the zs3--much more high end extension and detail and better-controlled bass. another good find by vidal


----------



## yangian

audio123 said:


> I agree with you but the resolution is mediocre. cheers.



What kind of resolution do you want at $30?!


----------



## peskypesky (Jun 2, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> for my $$$ the boarseman k49 is superior to the zs3--much more high end extension and detail and better-controlled bass. another good find by vidal



Really? But those are earbuds. 

And they sound decent?

Or did you mean the Boarseman KR49?


----------



## audio123

peskypesky said:


> Which one?


Rose Mini 2 mate.



yangian said:


> What kind of resolution do you want at $30?!


True that at the price point.


----------



## Saoshyant

Kogan is the closest to decent resolution at $30 I've heard, it's quite gone however.


----------



## Vidal

peskypesky said:


> Really? But those are earbuds.
> 
> And they sound decent?
> 
> Or did you mean the Boarseman KR49?



It'll be the KR49 as I know Loomis reviewed these after I did mine. Mine and Loomis reviews are here. If you're going to buy some get the i version with the mic, it has a better cable, same as which can be found on the more expensive CX98.


----------



## peskypesky

Vidal said:


> It'll be the KR49 as I know Loomis reviewed these after I did mine. Mine and Loomis reviews are here. If you're going to buy some get the i version with the mic, it has a better cable, same as which can be found on the more expensive CX98.


Thank you.

How do the Boarseman KR49 compare to the KZ ED9?


----------



## Lurk650

In case anybody is interested in anything:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/budget-level-iems-shoot-me-an-offer.852009/


----------



## Vidal

Lurk650 said:


> In case anybody is interested in anything:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/budget-level-iems-shoot-me-an-offer.852009/



Shame they're US only I would probably have taken the Moni One and TK12


----------



## loomisjohnson

Vidal said:


> Shame they're US only I would probably have taken the Moni One and TK12


the moni has your name written all over it--it's sort of a g3 on steroids.


----------



## crabdog

I pulled out my Moni One last week. Didn't like it at all, it's so dry in the mids. Admittedly only listened for 2 minutes or so. That kind of sound takes some brain adjustment after you've been listening to a warm IEM but still I'd take the Veedix over that any day of the week.


----------



## Vidal (Jun 5, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> the moni has your name written all over it--it's sort of a g3 on steroids.



It's been on a wish list ever since you recommended it, might get it eventually if the planets align .



crabdog said:


> I pulled out my Moni One last week. Didn't like it at all, it's so dry in the mids. Admittedly only listened for 2 minutes or so. That kind of sound takes some brain adjustment after you've been listening to a warm IEM but still I'd take the Veedix over that any day of the week.



Hmmm, food for thought.


----------



## Lurk650 (Jun 5, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Shame they're US only I would probably have taken the Moni One and TK12


Not sure what it would cost to ship them to you vs just buying them direct from AE. Silver plated cable takes the highs, taping up port by nozzle boosts the bass to sound more full.


----------



## Vidal

Lurk650 said:


> Not sure what it would cost to ship them to you vs just buying them direct from AE. Silver plated cable takes the highs, taping up port by nozzle boosts the bass to sound more full.



I think shipping (insured) is expensive based on buying from the states in the past. Probably easier to sell domestically


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So.....

Anybody hear the KZ ZS5 already??????

I'm utterly curious about these and can't find impressions or reviews!!


----------



## colgateam

I recently got the TFZ Kings but they are a bit too bright for my liking.

What recommendations are there for a warmer sub $150 iem?


----------



## bjaardker

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So.....
> 
> Anybody hear the KZ ZS5 already??????
> 
> I'm utterly curious about these and can't find impressions or reviews!!



Me too! My order has been dispatched from the EMS center in CN, but hasn't left the country yet. That means it could be anywhere from 10-40 days before I see it.


----------



## thejoker13

My KZ ZS5's finally arrived today. They've been a pleasant surprise for me, as my expectations were fairly subdued considering their low purchase price. KZ really stepped up their game with this one, from packaging through sound quality.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So.....
> 
> Anybody hear the KZ ZS5 already??????
> 
> I'm utterly curious about these and can't find impressions or reviews!!


There are several impressions available in the KZ thread.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/k...essions-thread.698148/page-1191#post-13512435


----------



## Vidal

The ZS5 have spent more time in my ears than out of them since they arrived early this morning.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SpiderNhan said:


> There are several impressions available in the KZ thread.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/k...essions-thread.698148/page-1191#post-13512435


THANKS!
Will go read more.

Anyway. 
Gotta have one fo'sure.


----------



## nhlean96

Anyone tried the ISK SEM9 ? They looks promising, but single dynamic driver seems to be out these days, $30 is the price of good hybrid IEMs. ISK do make quality headphone, their monitor headphone even beat Superlux and Takstar in term of performance/price.

Here's a picture, tiny aren't they


----------



## crabdog

nhlean96 said:


> Anyone tried the ISK SEM9 ? They looks promising, but single dynamic driver seems to be out these days, $30 is the price of good hybrid IEMs. ISK do make quality headphone, their monitor headphone even beat Superlux and Takstar in term of performance/price.
> 
> Here's a picture, tiny aren't they


These look interesting. I'd be very keen to hear some impressions if anyone has tried. FR graph looks interesting too.


----------



## AkashS04

RvTrav said:


> I received the UiiSii BA-T8 (DT200) last Wednesday, had an initial listen and gave them 50 hrs. of burn in over the weekend.  Over the last couple to days I have spent quite a bit of time with them and want to give you my impression of them.  I keep seeing very mixed opinions about earphones on this site and I feel that often the opinion is more relevant to the person's preference than to the attributes of the earphone.  In order for you to better assess my comments I will let you know that my preference lies towards a balanced and neutral (flat) sound signature.  Most people will find an earphone with a neutral sound signature to be bass light.  I like bass but it is the mids and treble that I find most interesting and enjoyable, so I will take as much bass as I can get as long it doesn't impact upon the mids and treble.  I also consider myself to be tolerant of a brighter earphone but the brightness has to come without sibilance.
> 
> I agree with B9Scrambler's comment regarding his impression of this earphone.  I too initially noted a graininess to the treble but that disappeared after the admittedly short burn in.  The BA-T8 certainly isn't bass shy.  The bass is strong, tight and very well textured.  I have only experienced this much bass in earphones that I would consider V shaped, the BA-T8 however is extremely well balanced.  Female vocals are able to get ahead of the bass and the treble shines through with ease.  The treble is clear and detailed but is not to the point of making the BA-T8 too analytical sounding.  As a result the BA-T8 has a warmth to it that makes this earphone excellent for long listening sessions. I find the soundstage and instrument positioning on the BA-T8 to be a little above average. (Good but not a feature that stands out)  When listening to this earphone I get the sense that UiiSii spent great amount of effort with the tuning of the BA-T8 and as result, in my opinion, they have produced a very good sounding earphone considering it's $20 price range.
> 
> ...



Hi,

As you have used UiiSii BA-T8, I wanted to know one thing. Did you feel that while using the Mic of T8, your voice is being heard by yourself very loud and unnatural and something like coming from Vacuum or cavity? Or mic works like an earbud. This is my major concern for not using IEMs. It seems that T8 has two vent at the back so they might prevent this vacuum issue. Pls advise. Also, I hope the Bass is punchy and deep due to dual driver and also very smooth and warm detailed high.


----------



## FUYU

Been a while since I last posted on here, but the Sendiy M1221 arrived at my place. Packaging and Accessories are very nicely done. Best I've seen in Chi-Fi. Super comfy as well.
Sound-wise they are mildly U-Shaped (with the Grey filters). Great detail and imaging. My only gripe is that they are slightly hot around 4kHz.


----------



## 1clearhead

FUYU said:


> Been a while since I last posted on here, but the Sendiy M1221 arrived at my place. Packaging and Accessories are very nicely done. Best I've seen in Chi-Fi. Super comfy as well.
> Sound-wise they are mildly U-Shaped (with the Grey filters). Great detail and imaging. My only gripe is that they are slightly hot around 4kHz.


It gets better after many hours of burning them in (probably 100 to 200 hours at least). My favorite is the "silver tuning nozzles", gives the best perception of natural bass, mids, and highs.

....can't wait for your review! Cheers!


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the ORIVETI NEW PRIMACY: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/05/oriveti-new-primacy-review.html#more


----------



## demo-to

FUYU said:


> Been a while since I last posted on here, but the Sendiy M1221 arrived at my place. Packaging and Accessories are very nicely done. Best I've seen in Chi-Fi. Super comfy as well.
> Sound-wise they are mildly U-Shaped (with the Grey filters). Great detail and imaging. My only gripe is that they are slightly hot around 4kHz.


Hi. I also used the Grey filters. Same experience with the issue at 4kHz. I agree with 1clearhead that this might tame after burn in but I managed it more or less by using foam tips (InAirs) in the end.
I sorted them out last week for the Pinnacle 1 which I slightly prefer for its better balance - the P1 I pulled out this week for the Final Audio Design Heaven VI ...(My hopes to find my End Game IEM drops even by spendig more money for an IEM.) 
Nevertheless I like the Sendiy. A really good IEM.


----------



## FUYU

demo-to said:


> Hi. I also used the Grey filters. Same experience with the issue at 4kHz. I agree with 1clearhead that this might tame after burn in but I managed it more or less by using foam tips (InAirs) in the end.
> I sorted them out last week for the Pinnacle 1 which I slightly prefer for its better balance - the P1 I pulled out this week for the Final Audio Design Heaven VI ...(My hopes to find my End Game IEM drops even by spendig more money for an IEM.)
> Nevertheless I like the Sendiy. A really good IEM.



Funny that you mention the P1. I made some frequency plots for the M1221 and compared them to the P1. They are very similar in tonality, though the M1221 doesn't quite suffer from sub-bass roll-off. My ear canals are too big for any foam tip to fit, unfortunately. My ears already have adapted to the extra bite, its not like they are overly fatiguing. Both are pretty average in terms of treble-linearity though. Like the LZ A4, both the P1 and M1221 have this slightly diffused 5-8kHz range. My FLC8s does much better at that, adding to the overall coherence. Not that the aforementioned IEMs sound inherently incoherent, however unlike the FLC8s, they have one or two gripes which keeps them from being a 110% recommendation.


----------



## crabdog

FUYU said:


> Funny that you mention the P1. I made some frequency plots for the M1221 and compared them to the P1. They are very similar in tonality, though the M1221 doesn't quite suffer from sub-bass roll-off. My ear canals are too big for any foam tip to fit, unfortunately. My ears already have adapted to the extra bite, its not like they are overly fatiguing. Both are pretty average in terms of treble-linearity though. Like the LZ A4, both the P1 and M1221 have this slightly diffused 5-8kHz range. My FLC8s does much better at that, adding to the overall coherence. Not that the aforementioned IEMs sound inherently incoherent, however unlike the FLC8s, they have one or two gripes which keeps them from being a 110% recommendation.


I find the upper ranges on the M1221 to be pretty tame after listening to the TFZ King for the last couple of weeks but still haven't had much time with it. Overall I like the signature though it took some tip rolling to get the proper fit. Haven't done any A/B with the LZ yet but that will be happening soon.


----------



## demo-to

FUYU said:


> My FLC8s does much better at that, adding to the overall coherence. Not that the aforementioned IEMs sound inherently incoherent, however unlike the FLC8s, they have one or two gripes which keeps them from being a 110% recommendation.


Well, until last week my threshold was at around 200€ spending on a single IEM. The FAD Heaven VI cost me 270€ at Amazon Warehouse deal. I believe according to your praises for the FL8Cs over the last months - which I well noticed - this might be the next step for me.
Hope I can find a good offer second hand somewhere sometimes. But probably the owners will keep them since they are that good as described.


----------



## FUYU

crabdog said:


> I find the upper ranges on the M1221 to be pretty tame after listening to the TFZ King for the last couple of weeks but still haven't had much time with it. Overall I like the signature though it took some tip rolling to get the proper fit. Haven't done any A/B with the LZ yet but that will be happening soon.



That is definitely true. However none of them sound tonally "correct" per sè. They are all very engaging and all, but when confronted with words like linearity and neutrality (however you may think about it), all of them fall quite short. 
Looking forward to your review.


----------



## Slazyel

Hi guys, i want to buy a new iem for me, around $100 - $200. Is there some good deals on aliexpress right now on any recommended iem? I found Magaosi K3 pro for $100 and Sindiy M1221 for $200 today. I currently have a 1more triple driver but want a new iem soon to pair with my Meizu MX4 Pro. Any recommendation? It must be from aliexpress.


----------



## crabdog

Slazyel said:


> Hi guys, i want to buy a new iem for me, around $100 - $200. Is there some good deals on aliexpress right now on any recommended iem? I found Magaosi K3 pro for $100 and Sindiy M1221 for $200 today. I currently have a 1more triple driver but want a new iem soon to pair with my Meizu MX4 Pro. Any recommendation? It must be from aliexpress.


What kind of sound signature do you prefer - big bass, balanced, mid-centric etc?

I haven't heard the K3 Pro but people have been fairly positive about it. Keep in mind that the HD version will be released very soon too. I'm quite happy with the M1221 so far but need some more time with it as I've barely had a chance until now. There's a lot of good stuff available in your price range at the moment: LZ A4, TFZ Exclusive King / Balance 2. I just got news of a new triple driver hybrid 1DD + 2BA IEM coming from Kinera which will probably be priced around $110 (price not confirmed at this stage). I should be able to give some early impressions on that one within a week or two.


----------



## Slazyel (Jun 7, 2017)

crabdog said:


> What kind of sound signature do you prefer - big bass, balanced, mid-centric etc?
> 
> I haven't heard the K3 Pro but people have been fairly positive about it. Keep in mind that the HD version will be released very soon too. I'm quite happy with the M1221 so far but need some more time with it as I've barely had a chance until now. There's a lot of good stuff available in your price range at the moment: LZ A4, TFZ Exclusive King / Balance 2. I just got news of a new triple driver hybrid 1DD + 2BA IEM coming from Kinera which will probably be priced around $110 (price not confirmed at this stage). I should be able to give some early impressions on that one within a week or two.


I'm more into balanced or mid-centric. Not a Bass-head. The K3 Pro has Mixed reviews and the M1221 looks good but maybe there's better options below $200? Found a MEE Pinnacle P1 for $185 too.


----------



## yangian

Slazyel said:


> Hi guys, i want to buy a new iem for me, around $100 - $200. Is there some good deals on aliexpress right now on any recommended iem? I found Magaosi K3 pro for $100 and Sindiy M1221 for $200 today. I currently have a 1more triple driver but want a new iem soon to pair with my Meizu MX4 Pro. Any recommendation? It must be from aliexpress.



Recommend you try a pure dynamic driver product like P1. BA drivers sound weird more or less. BAs always have more distortion than DDs.


----------



## crabdog

yangian said:


> Recommend you try a pure dynamic driver product like P1. BA drivers sound weird more or less. BAs always have more distortion than DDs.


+1 sounds like the P1 or TFZ Exclusive King might suit you.


----------



## Slazyel

crabdog said:


> +1 sounds like the P1 or TFZ Exclusive King might suit you.


By P1 you guys mean the MEE Pinnacle P1?


----------



## kova4a

Slazyel said:


> Hi guys, i want to buy a new iem for me, around $100 - $200. Is there some good deals on aliexpress right now on any recommended iem? I found Magaosi K3 pro for $100 and Sindiy M1221 for $200 today. I currently have a 1more triple driver but want a new iem soon to pair with my Meizu MX4 Pro. Any recommendation? It must be from aliexpress.


I personally am not mighty impressed with the k3 pro, so I think you might wanna go for a more tested and proven iem within that budget. For instance right now there is a bit of discount on vsonics and you could grab the vsonic gr07 with detachable cables for something like $97 or the non-detachable versions of gr07 with mic or non-mic for like $82, or the gr07X for $180. Mee P1 should also be a viable option but not sure about fake units as mee sent an email a few days ago about Chinese fakes of m6pro, so don't know if that could extend to P1. Also, maybe if you like the 1more triple you can go for the 1more quad driver.


----------



## demo-to

crabdog said:


> +1 sounds like the P1 or TFZ Exclusive King might suit you.


I can recommend the P1, too. Just keep in mind that this is hard to drive with its 50 Ohm. Don't know what the Meizu Mx4 Pro can offer.


----------



## Slazyel

I think i will go with the Pinnacle P1. Do you guys know a reliable seller on aliexpress? Don't want any surprises with a fake P1.


----------



## yangian

Slazyel said:


> By P1 you guys mean the MEE Pinnacle P1?



Yeah. Seems like it's one of the best value DD earphone on the market now.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just listening back to the ''mygeek wooden earphone'' and I wonder if anybody try them too. I buy them at Ali 11-11 sale at a somewhat shamefully absurd price and wasn't expecting anything but a great construction (even if all feedback was very positive). They remind me of Sendi M1 but with a wider soundstage and more airy feel and more bass extension, very detailed and impressive and incredibly beautiful!

Am I the only one to have the chance of owning them?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY...lgo_pvid=79b601d6-ae8c-4281-a847-204eae671e2e

Don't know what's the driver in there but even with my Xduoo X1 it sound killer!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Just listening back to the ''mygeek wooden earphone'' and I wonder if anybody try them too. I buy them at Ali 11-11 sale at a somewhat shamefully absurd price and wasn't expecting anything but a great construction (even if all feedback was very positive). They remind me of Sendi M1 but with a wider soundstage and more airy feel and more bass extension, very detailed and impressive and incredibly beautiful!
> 
> Am I the only one to have the chance of owning them?
> 
> ...



The silver colored cable looks to be the same as the ones on the MusicMaker TW1 and Light T2. Nice! Which cable did you get?


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Just listening back to the ''mygeek wooden earphone'' and I wonder if anybody try them too. I buy them at Ali 11-11 sale at a somewhat shamefully absurd price and wasn't expecting anything but a great construction (even if all feedback was very positive). They remind me of Sendi M1 but with a wider soundstage and more airy feel and more bass extension, very detailed and impressive and incredibly beautiful!
> 
> Am I the only one to have the chance of owning them?
> 
> ...



Reminds me of an all-wood VJJB K4.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Exactly this very nice cable
 and yes, it's the very same nice one than TW1 or Tomahwak etc. Very nice wood too, feel quite thick and solid and there a little hole in the back so it do not feel cavernous like some other wooden I try.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Exactly this very nice cable and yes, it's the very same nice one than TW1 or Tomahwak etc. Very nice wood too, feel quite thick and solid and there a little hole in the back so it do not feel cavernous like some other wooden I try.



Oooo! They look better in your pic than those promo ones. Much nicer than I thought. Awesome buy!


----------



## crabdog

Slazyel said:


> I think i will go with the Pinnacle P1. Do you guys know a reliable seller on aliexpress? Don't want any surprises with a fake P1.


Penon Audio is a very good, reliable store: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32712140329.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.iOvcBR


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> Oooo! They look better in your pic than those promo ones. Much nicer than I thought. Awesome buy!



Yeah, that's the little miracle of Ali hasardous buy...

Something it can turn to sound bad like these for exemple (don't buy!):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pop...51.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.275.AH1sDN

I think quality of the cable is an indicative of quality of earphone, these cheap KZ cable aren't a good sign for quality construction must of time IMO. Dodocool use them for there hybrid and quality check is horrifious (not the sound tough).

Anyway, the Mygeek Wooden is a product that was carefully build and the wood is really high quality, cherry wood perhaps. Would like to know the driver cause it look quite big and product a big sound that really impress me, imaging too, very good for instrumental jazz! The silver cable is for without mic, black is for mic (do not need that and find annoying this type of cable).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just telling you here that as I write before I make a (stupid) impulsive order at this (stupid) *importexpress* site and it's a big mistake cause I receive a message that they do not have the products I order and suggest I find another one(!?!).
It's now very complicate to have a refund and communication is very bad. Look like I will have to use Paypal protection or something....very frustrating so do-not-make-same-mistake.

To *AVOID:*
https://www.import-express.com/apa/index.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, that's the little miracle of Ali hasardous buy...
> 
> Something it can turn to sound bad like these for exemple (don't buy!):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pop...51.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.275.AH1sDN
> ...



I love KZ's cables. Bought the upgraded ZS3 silver cable which of course doesn't fit my ZS3 because the pins are too slim (I have an early ZS3 people...chill). Kinda glad because I'm not a fan of it;

1) memory wire instead of the awesome preformed ear guides on my stock cable
2) not anywhere as flexible or plush as the stock cable and it's developed all these annoying micro-bends; I expect that from fabric cables
3) only two strands making it feel thin and delicate

Somic's V4 cable is similar but suffers none of these annoyances.


----------



## Slazyel

crabdog said:


> Penon Audio is a very good, reliable store: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32712140329.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.iOvcBR


Do you, or someone, know anything about those stores? They have prices $15 - $20 cheaper than Penon.

Yaoyaotiger HIFI Audio Store
DD-Audio Store
AK Audio store

The Yaoyaotiger HIFI Audio Store would be my first choice because of the price and time for arrival. Just wanna know if it sells genuine pieces.


----------



## Vidal

Slazyel said:


> Do you, or someone, know anything about those stores? They have prices $15 - $20 cheaper than Penon.
> 
> Yaoyaotiger HIFI Audio Store
> DD-Audio Store
> ...



I've used Yao and AK, both have been OK. AK are good with problems, but they're the same company as the banned seller.


----------



## Slazyel

Vidal said:


> I've used Yao and AK, both have been OK. AK are good with problems, but they're the same company as the banned seller.


Yao is describing their P1 on the announce as having only 22 ohms, and not 50 ohms as the original MEE site show. Also, Penon is describing as 51 and not 50... Really complicated.


----------



## Vishal

Slazyel said:


> Do you, or someone, know anything about those stores? They have prices $15 - $20 cheaper than Penon.
> 
> Yaoyaotiger HIFI Audio Store
> DD-Audio Store
> ...


I have good shopping experience with Yaoyaotiger for couple of my purchases. 
Don't bother specifications mentioned as they are never correct. Sellers don't pay much attention to the items description. Mostly they just copy paste. Advice is to chat with him before making purchase.


----------



## actorlife (Jun 7, 2017)

Anyone try the Earise X6?

eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/252710841987


----------



## actorlife (Jun 7, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> for my $$$ the boarseman k49 is superior to the zs3--much more high end extension and detail and better-controlled bass. another good find by vidal


Plextone X41M Bass Cool as well and cheap too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slazyel said:


> Do you, or someone, know anything about those stores? They have prices $15 - $20 cheaper than Penon.
> 
> Yaoyaotiger HIFI Audio Store
> DD-Audio Store
> ...



I buy from DD-Audio Store and they ship extra fast my **** XBA and have very fast and good communication too (speak better english I guess). So now I trust them, very competent store.


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> Anyone try the Earise X6?
> 
> eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/252710841987



Looks like http://www.aproear.co.uk/ptm-m8/ - poor clarity and overblown bass (2/10)

I have listened to the Plextone X41M wasn't impressed and sent it back to Amazon, I recall it being dark and boomy.


----------



## yangian (Jun 7, 2017)

Men, today I received this amazing amplifier:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272598934474
It's called Laidys.
I immediately A/B with my E12. My goodness, compare to Laidys, E12 is like a midget! It can fully/almost fully drive my HD600. On IEMs, I test my beloved M200, still obviously better on Laidys.

The seller claimed it rivals with several thousands CNY (2,000 CNY is about $300) products. I'm convinced!!
This is the parameters from the ebay website:
Frequency response: 15Hz ~ 30KHz
Rated output power: 500mw
Total harmonic distortion: ≤ 0.001% (1KHz ∨: 2.5V)
Signal to noise ratio: ≥107 dB (input short circuit)
Sensitivity: 100-500mv

Machine size: 110mm (length) × 70mm (width) × 25mm (high)
Output impedance: 16Ω ~ 64Ω impedance of the headset
Fully charged Continuous working time: about 3 hours.
Bare metal Weight: 260 grams

But as my pictures shown, when driving HD600, the knob is basically at the same position as the E12 with +16db on! So it's can easily drive maybe 600ohm earphones.


----------



## yangian (Jun 7, 2017)

Here are the pictures


----------



## CoiL

yangian said:


> Men, today I received this amazing amplifier:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272598934474
> It's called Laidys.
> I immediately A/B with my E12. My goodness, compare to Laidys, E12 is like a midget! It can fully/almost fully drive my HD600. On IEMs, I test my beloved M200, still obviously better on Laidys.
> ...



What tube type it uses as buffer?


----------



## yangian

CoiL said:


> What tube type it uses as buffer?



Have no idea


----------



## CoiL

No text or logo on tube?


----------



## yangian

CoiL said:


> No text or logo on tube?



I need to open it to see.


----------



## actorlife (Jun 7, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Looks like http://www.aproear.co.uk/ptm-m8/ - poor clarity and overblown bass (2/10)
> 
> I have listened to the Plextone X41M wasn't impressed and sent it back to Amazon, I recall it being dark and boomy.


Hopefully it's a different driver on the X6. I like the looks. I felt the same way about the Plextone but they really opened up nicely and doesn't sound as dark as when I first got them and treble is great with no daggone sibilance. Bass is heavy just eq for less. Highly recommended if you like big Bass for any gen. BI over 55 hrs. Heck only Cinco dollars.


----------



## Slater

yangian said:


> I need to open it to see.



Almost guaranteed you will be able to improve the sound by upgrading the tube. The tubes on most of the ChiFi amps are pretty bottom-of-the-barrel.


----------



## yangian

slaterlovesspam said:


> Almost guaranteed you will be able to improve the sound by upgrading the tube. The tubes on most of the ChiFi amps are pretty bottom-of-the-barrel.


Might be. But the tube seems to be soldered on, not plug in. I'm not good at doing modding.


----------



## Slater

yangian said:


> Might be. But the tube seems to be soldered on, not plug in. I'm not good at doing modding.



Yeah, looking at the ebay photo closer, the tube does seem to be soldered on.

Oh well :0(


----------



## yangian

yangian said:


> Men, today I received this amazing amplifier:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272598934474
> It's called Laidys.
> I immediately A/B with my E12. My goodness, compare to Laidys, E12 is like a midget! It can fully/almost fully drive my HD600. On IEMs, I test my beloved M200, still obviously better on Laidys.
> ...



This amplifier is really amazing! Now after the tube was heated, the sound is even better. After burn in, I believe it'll improve further!


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> Hopefully it's a different driver on the X6. I like the looks. I felt the same way about the Plextone but they really opened up nicely and doesn't sound as dark as when I first got them and treble is great with no daggone sibilance. Bass is heavy just eq for less. Highly recommended if you like big Bass for any gen. BI over 55 hrs. Heck only Cinco dollars.



You want good bass for peanuts? Try

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-Headset-Handsfree-With-Mic/32667957633.html?


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> I find the upper ranges on the M1221 to be pretty tame after listening to the TFZ King for the last couple of weeks but still haven't had much time with it. Overall I like the signature though it took some tip rolling to get the proper fit. Haven't done any A/B with the LZ yet but that will be happening soon.


Yea, the M1221 are very clear to me. Personally, more clarity than this will probably end up in harsh or sibilant territory for me. They work very well and professionally sound when amped. Though, I wouldn't recommend them with smaller players like some cheap MP3/MP4 player, etc....


----------



## ustinj (Jun 8, 2017)

Slazyel said:


> I think i will go with the Pinnacle P1. Do you guys know a reliable seller on aliexpress? Don't want any surprises with a fake P1.


FYI I prefer the TFZ King over the Pinnacle P1, TFZ King is like a super budget alternative to the CA Andromedas lol


----------



## loomisjohnson

i pulled out the memt x5 this weekend for more extended listening and quite liked 'em. as others have commented, they're very tip-sensitive (complys didn't work well for me), but properly shod their virtues emerge--soundstage is impressively wide, with good instrument separation; big bass is well-controlled and high end is more detailed  than my initial impressions. also comfortable, with good isolation--they're optimal for train or gym. they don't have the refinement of the urbanfun or the einsear t2, to name a couple of cheap heavyweights, and treble can get a tad strident/hot, but they're  very good for how most people will actually use them--unamped and on-the-go


----------



## chinmie

i wrote a mini review about the T2 and Urbanfun Hifi on another thread:



Spoiler: Einsear T2 and Urbanfun mini review



https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/b...-reference-list.805930/page-182#post-13534964


----------



## crabdog

My review of the TFZ Exclusive King here.


----------



## audio123

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/pmv-b01-aoede.22436/reviews

enjoy my review guys. happy reading!


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the Xiaomi Mi Bluetooth Speaker, a surprisingly capable little speaker with built-in DSP technology: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/06/xiaomi-mi-bluetooth-speaker-review.html


----------



## actorlife

Vidal said:


> You want good bass for peanuts? Try
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-Headset-Handsfree-With-Mic/32667957633.html?


Got a ebay link? Not that I need another iem.


----------



## yangian

CoiL said:


> What tube type it uses as buffer?


It's 6n16


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> Got a ebay link? Not that I need another iem.



Can't see it on eBay - but also goes by other names.


----------



## asiatiger999

duo8 said:


> If anyone find the **** 6in1 too hard to listen I find this EQ setting brings it down to "listenable". Still not quite perfect though.


By **** 6in1 do you mean 6in1 or DT2plus? Because I don't think the 6in1 is bass bloated at all, some may even find it lacking.


----------



## themindfreak (Jun 9, 2017)

Finally got my KZ ZS5 today from NiceHCK. I think I might be the only one to not like the KZ ZS5. It could just be me but I feel that the soundstage is too "3D like" for me. I cant stand everything being so far away from me. Somehow makes me a little nauseous... But I do find all aspects frequency being really well put together in all honesty. Fair amount of thumpy sub bass and better highs than the KZ ZST. It seems that I might need to get used to this kind of soundstage signature... Also the earphones are too big to fit in my ear, they start to hurt after 30 mins of using :/


----------



## duo8

asiatiger999 said:


> By **** 6in1 do you mean 6in1 or DT2plus? Because I don't think the 6in1 is bass bloated at all, some may even find it lacking.


6in1. It's the one I got.


----------



## Vidal

themindfreak said:


> Finally got my KZ ZS5 today from NiceHCK. I think I might be the only one to not like the KZ ZS5. It could just be me but I feel that the soundstage is too "3D like" for me. I cant stand everything being so far away from me. Somehow makes me a little nauseous... But I do find all aspects frequency being really well put together in all honesty. Fair amount of thumpy sub bass and better highs than the KZ ZST. It seems that I might need to get used to this kind of soundstage signature... Also the earphones are too big to fit in my ear, they start to hurt after 30 mins of using :/



I love the fact that the reason I love them is the very same reason you don't, YMMV or what?  I reckon you'll get used to them though.


----------



## ShenqLim

Speaking of sound quality, Hifiman Edition-X is easy to drive by DAP and has a overall good sound.


----------



## yangian

ShenqLim said:


> Speaking of sound quality, Hifiman Edition-X is easy to drive by DAP and has a overall good sound.



Yes. Edition X can be drived by a budget DAP to a SQ of HD600.


----------



## ShenqLim

yangian said:


> Yes. Edition X can be drived by a budget DAP to a SQ of HD600.


somehow, i feel the craftsmanship of hifiman products are questionable even though they sound quite nice


----------



## themindfreak

Vidal said:


> I love the fact that the reason I love them is the very same reason you don't, YMMV or what?  I reckon you'll get used to them though.


Somehow I just found out that by playing it louder, the soundstage seems to come together much nicer than when played soft. I'm not sure if my unit is defective or what but I'll try burning them in first. Is the KZ ZS5 supposed to sound like this? Like for example when I first put them on, the staging is just so weird and different from ANY earphone I have ever tried. It feels a little empty if you know what I mean.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Anyone try the Nicehck **** UE?


----------



## Shinry

Did someone try the Rock Mulow?
It's been quiet around this brand for a while and I didn't hang around those threads after ordering a somehow boring Mula.


----------



## zackdeth

hello

Any reviews on the new TFZ Exclusive series ?


----------



## B9Scrambler

zackdeth said:


> hello
> 
> Any reviews on the new TFZ Exclusive series ?



I should be getting the 1,3, and 5 in on Monday and will post first impressions later in the week. Won't be full reviews yet, but hopefully better than nothing.


----------



## zackdeth

B9Scrambler said:


> I should be getting the 1,3, and 5 in on Monday and will post first impressions later in the week. Won't be full reviews yet, but hopefully better than nothing.




Nice ! 

Have you tried other TFZs before ? do they sound and feel professional ? haha


----------



## Vidal (Jun 10, 2017)

themindfreak said:


> Somehow I just found out that by playing it louder, the soundstage seems to come together much nicer than when played soft. I'm not sure if my unit is defective or what but I'll try burning them in first. Is the KZ ZS5 supposed to sound like this? Like for example when I first put them on, the staging is just so weird and different from ANY earphone I have ever tried. It feels a little empty if you know what I mean.



That's not how mine sound. 

It sounds like a cable problem, a short or plugs into the earphones the wrong way round. If you have a ZS3 you could try the cable from that.


----------



## terminexia

Got a pair of EHP-SL100 during my trip to Japan.

  
If you like hard hitting bass which goes deep and the feeling of your IEM rumbling in your ears, you might just like this.
If you don't like your vocals sounding too distant, you might wanna look somewhere else.


----------



## vegetaleb

Any BT earphones that sound as good as a KZ ATE or ZS3 and with memory wires?


----------



## B9Scrambler

zackdeth said:


> Nice !
> 
> Have you tried other TFZs before ? do they sound and feel professional ? haha



Only tried the Exclusive King which is awesome; review. One of my top iems at the moment. I'll be including it in my comparo with the 1/3/5 since it's the top model in the Exclusive series.


----------



## Shinry

B9Scrambler said:


> Only tried the Exclusive King which is awesome; review. One of my top iems at the moment. I'll be including it in my comparo with the 1/3/5 since it's the top model in the Exclusive series.


I asked Penon about a swift comparison (e.g. 1 more bassy, 3 balanced, etc) but after saying they'll do a write up the convo ended.
Really looking forward to your impressions. =)


----------



## B9Scrambler

Shinry said:


> I asked Penon about a swift comparison (e.g. 1 more bassy, 3 balanced, etc) but after saying they'll do a write up the convo ended.
> Really looking forward to your impressions. =)



I'm not surprised. They're not really saying anything on Facebook either. Leaving it up to reviewers to drop the feedback it seems. I'm really hoping the entire Exclusive lineup has a fairly consistent "enthusiast" sound it. In the price brackets they sell there are already a ton of bassy products, including their older stuff according to reviews (I haven't heard them myself). Would add some much needed variety for those of us that was a more neutral-leaning, detailed sound. I'm most excited for the 5 I think. If it can provide near the King's sound quality in what looks to be a smaller, even more ergonomic housing I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Soul_Est (Jun 11, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm not surprised. They're not really saying anything on Facebook either. Leaving it up to reviewers to drop the feedback it seems. I'm really hoping the entire Exclusive lineup has a fairly consistent "enthusiast" sound it. In the price brackets they sell there are already a ton of bassy products, including their older stuff according to reviews (I haven't heard them myself). Would add some much needed variety for those of us that was a more neutral-leaning, detailed sound. I'm most excited for the 5 I think. If it can provide near the King's sound quality in what looks to be a smaller, even more ergonomic housing I'll be a happy camper.


You're making me want to have a look at the Series 5 even though I have a ZS5 sitting in my cart on GearBest. Looking forward to review of those as well. They'll be interesting to pair with the future DAP (I replied to your comment on your blog). An exciting time to get into ChiFi.


----------



## MAntunes

Hi guys, I've owned a pair of Tennmak Crazy Cello's for a while (since last year) and I like them very much.
Are there any better offerings for about the same price (40-50$)?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Soul_Est said:


> You're making me want to have a look at the Series 5 even though I have a ZS5 sitting in my cart on GearBest. Looking forward to review of those as well. They'll be interesting to pair with the future DAP (I replied to your blog on your blog). An exciting time to get into ChiFi.



Definitely scoop up the ZS5 anyway since they're surprisingly cheap. Could easily make your money back if you don't like them. Fingers crossed the rest of the Exclusive series is worthy of two thumbs up.


----------



## Alan Estrada

Hi, not really new to this thread, I've been lurking it some time lol, but I think no one has mentioned this IEM, If someone has bought it, how is it? It looks good and it's hybrid, I also saw in other stores showing that this earphone has tantalum capacitors and a frequency divider
http://s.aliexpress.com/BBrq67Rz





[Image for reference]


----------



## B9Scrambler

Alan Estrada said:


> Hi, not really new to this thread, I've been lurking it some time lol, but I think no one has mentioned this IEM, If someone has bought it, how is it? It looks good and it's hybrid, I also saw in other stores showing that this earphone has tantalum capacitors and a frequency divider
> http://s.aliexpress.com/BBrq67Rz
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good looking earphone! Nice find. Haven't seen or heard anything about it yet.


----------



## Alan Estrada

B9Scrambler said:


> That's a good looking earphone! Nice find. Haven't seen or heard anything about it yet.


Yeah, I might buy them, the cable that comes with them it's pretty nice for the price, and about that thing of the tantalum capacitors, here's a pic of it


----------



## Soul_Est

Nice find @Alan Estrada . Very efficient too.


----------



## 1clearhead

Alan Estrada said:


> Yeah, I might buy them, the cable that comes with them it's pretty nice for the price, and about that thing of the tantalum capacitors, here's a pic of it


 Yea, nice find!


----------



## Vidal (Jun 11, 2017)

I've just got the Fengru non hybrid version cable is slightly different though. Looking at the picture the BA is quite some distance from the nozzle, anyone any idea how that will impact the sound?


----------



## themindfreak

Vidal said:


> That's not how mine sound.
> 
> It sounds like a cable problem, a short or plugs into the earphones the wrong way round. If you have a ZS3 you could try the cable from that.


After burning in for over 50 hours, it definitely sounds much clearer and distinct. It wasn't a cable problem. I'm starting to enjoy these alot now, mellow sounding mid forward sound, though it lacks sub bass compared to KZ ZST which I don't really mind that much. Feels good :3


----------



## vegetaleb

Anyone tried the PLEXTONE BX240?
Or any BT with memory wires iems?​


----------



## CoiL

Alan Estrada said:


> Yeah, I might buy them, the cable that comes with them it's pretty nice for the price, and about that thing of the tantalum capacitors, here's a pic of it



Really interesting find! Might also try them out if ZS5 isn`t my taste. But also considering trying out Kinera BD-05.


----------



## B9Scrambler

CoiL said:


> Really interesting find! Might also try them out if ZS5 isn`t my taste. But also considering trying out Kinera BD-05.



The Kinera is nice but it's quite bassy if I recall correctly.


----------



## actorlife (Jun 11, 2017)

vegetaleb said:


> Anyone tried the
> PLEXTONE BX240?
> Or any BT with memory wires iems?​


So far great reviews, although 4hr battery. I have the Plextone x41m wired and the bass is fantastic. Great deal. I highly recommend these 4.0 with aptx :  eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/122487009134


----------



## TheWongWrong

Hey I don't know if earbuds are considered off topic here, I'm sorry if it is. 

So we've all heard of the VE Monks, but recently I read a comment from a guy with a HD598 and M40x etc saying they were his first choice for classical. Obviously I take it with a pinch of salt, and to those who own it I'd like to ask at what point (in price)do your Monks start to get outclassed? Because if it really is that much of a giant killer I wouldn't mind picking up a pair. Still adding pinches of salt since watching a YouTube video a while back where a guy compared his Zircons to a SE846 with a Chord Mojo and thought "holy crap" and pounced on it like a moth to a flame. crap broke on me after a month lol, it had an impressive amount of subbass I'll give it that, but that was pretty stupid lol


----------



## colgateam

Alan Estrada said:


> Hi, not really new to this thread, I've been lurking it some time lol, but I think no one has mentioned this IEM, If someone has bought it, how is it? It looks good and it's hybrid, I also saw in other stores showing that this earphone has tantalum capacitors and a frequency divider
> http://s.aliexpress.com/BBrq67Rz
> 
> 
> ...



I just ordered these, so give it 2 weeks and I can give an impression


----------



## BunchOfAtoms (Jun 11, 2017)

actorlife said:


> I highly recommend these 4.0 with aptx :  eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/122487009134



How do they sound? I had the same headset, but Aukey branded. It was super bassy, but in a bad way. No details and bass covered mids. I didn't like it at all. Positive note is it broke at some point (dead left side).


----------



## SpiderNhan

Here's my review for my favorite workout IEMs.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/mifo-u5-plus.22453/reviews


----------



## Sylmar

colgateam said:


> I just ordered these, so give it 2 weeks and I can give an impression



Would be appreciated greatly. Put these on my Ali wishlist.


----------



## yangian

TheWongWrong said:


> Hey I don't know if earbuds are considered off topic here, I'm sorry if it is.
> 
> So we've all heard of the VE Monks, but recently I read a comment from a guy with a HD598 and M40x etc saying they were his first choice for classical. Obviously I take it with a pinch of salt, and to those who own it I'd like to ask at what point (in price)do your Monks start to get outclassed? Because if it really is that much of a giant killer I wouldn't mind picking up a pair. Still adding pinches of salt since watching a YouTube video a while back where a guy compared his Zircons to a SE846 with a Chord Mojo and thought "holy ****" and pounced on it like a moth to a flame. **** broke on me after a month lol, it had an impressive amount of subbass I'll give it that, but that was pretty stupid lol



Monk is definitely not my taste for symphonic works. It's middle centered, good for vocal, not acoustic.


----------



## 1clearhead

TheWongWrong said:


> Hey I don't know if earbuds are considered off topic here, I'm sorry if it is.
> 
> So we've all heard of the VE Monks, but recently I read a comment from a guy with a HD598 and M40x etc saying they were his first choice for classical. Obviously I take it with a pinch of salt, and to those who own it I'd like to ask at what point (in price)do your Monks start to get outclassed? Because if it really is that much of a giant killer I wouldn't mind picking up a pair. Still adding pinches of salt since watching a YouTube video a while back where a guy compared his Zircons to a SE846 with a Chord Mojo and thought "holy ****" and pounced on it like a moth to a flame. **** broke on me after a month lol, it had an impressive amount of subbass I'll give it that, but that was pretty stupid lol


I would suggest and try to purchase the *PINTE P11 *from taobaos global purchasing site. I have both the VE Monks and the PINTE P11 and the P11 belittles my Monks, no joke!

Taobao global direct purchasing for the PINTE P11
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.25.McoBGD&id=549779858386&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail

About the Zircons: If "QC" is a factor on the Zircons, get the *MEMT X5*. If you change the "default" double-flange silicone ear tips to "single-flange silicone ear tips" on the X5, they will definitely be a step-up in sound and quality!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...lgo_pvid=23a176dc-7cad-4ff9-990c-25c01b21d30e


----------



## themindfreak

TheWongWrong said:


> Hey I don't know if earbuds are considered off topic here, I'm sorry if it is.
> 
> So we've all heard of the VE Monks, but recently I read a comment from a guy with a HD598 and M40x etc saying they were his first choice for classical. Obviously I take it with a pinch of salt, and to those who own it I'd like to ask at what point (in price)do your Monks start to get outclassed? Because if it really is that much of a giant killer I wouldn't mind picking up a pair. Still adding pinches of salt since watching a YouTube video a while back where a guy compared his Zircons to a SE846 with a Chord Mojo and thought "holy ****" and pounced on it like a moth to a flame. **** broke on me after a month lol, it had an impressive amount of subbass I'll give it that, but that was pretty stupid lol


IMO at about 20USD will the monks start to get outclassed. Especially at the 20USD mark where "power class" chifi iems start to kick in.


----------



## TheWongWrong

themindfreak said:


> IMO at about 20USD will the monks start to get outclassed. Especially at the 20USD mark where "power class" chifi iems start to kick in.


What exactly do you mean by "power class" lol


----------



## JesvsR

I've received the 4$ Balanced Armature IEMs. As a first impression, they sound decent, but the bass is a bit weak and tends to a side. Also, the voices tend to overlap the rest of the music. 
Anyway, is the cheapest option if you want a good looking, decent sounding, and small IEM.


----------



## actorlife

BunchOfAtoms said:


> How do they sound? I had the same headset, but Aukey branded. It was super bassy, but in a bad way. No details and bass covered mids. I didn't like it at all. Positive note is it broke at some point (dead left side).


Neutral  kind of phones with good Bass not boomy. They sound great with music and movie/TV shows dialog. I was shocked how good they are. With aptx the sound is much better.


----------



## bjaardker

That feeling when you check the Aliexpress tracking page and see that your KZ ZS5s are out for shipment and landing in your mailbox today.


----------



## Vidal

JesvsR said:


> I've received the 4$ Balanced Armature IEMs. As a first impression, they sound decent, but the bass is a bit weak and tends to a side. Also, the voices tend to overlap the rest of the music.
> Anyway, is the cheapest option if you want a good looking, decent sounding, and small IEM.



It's not a BA the supplier confirmed it's a 5mm dynamic


----------



## Alan Estrada

colgateam said:


> I just ordered these, so give it 2 weeks and I can give an impression


Nice, please do , I might buy them this week


----------



## groucho69

bjaardker said:


> That feeling when you check the Aliexpress tracking page and see that your KZ ZS5s are out for shipment and landing in your mailbox today.



This is how other members feel reading your post


----------



## zackdeth

B9Scrambler said:


> Only tried the Exclusive King which is awesome; review. One of my top iems at the moment. I'll be including it in my comparo with the 1/3/5 since it's the top model in the Exclusive series.



cool.

I just want to know if TFZ IEMs sounds like normal iem or does it sound 'cheap'


----------



## B9Scrambler

zackdeth said:


> cool.
> 
> I just want to know if TFZ IEMs sounds like normal iem or does it sound 'cheap'



I don't know what 'cheap' sounds like to you, but to me the one TFZ iem I've got sounds far from cheap, haha. These little beauties which arrived today might be another story, but I doubt it. Impressions to come.


----------



## bjaardker (Jun 12, 2017)

Initial 2 hour impressions of KZ ZS5 using the stock cable and starline tips on my LG v20.....

Nice presentation in the box, but as soon as you lift them out you realize how light they are...almost too light. The shells must be ultra thin. The metallic color juxtaposed with the rubbery cable and the lightness make them feel...cheap. But how do they sound you ask? Let's take a look!

Clear highs. Bright sound when used on a bright source. The high-hat on Depeche Mode's Policy of Truth was a little piercing for my tastes. Not sibilant, just very bright.
Mid forward. Vocals shine. Both female and male vocals are brought way forward in the mix.
Decent bass extension, good bass presence. Not a basshead's IEM, but I don't think anyone would be disappointed. No perceptible midbass hump.
Soundstage is nice and wide with good height as well. I know there's an on-going discussion about the "3D" sound some have reported. I don't perceive anything out of the ordinary here. They just sound like IEMs with a really good soundstage. Approaching the soundstage of some mid-range circumaurals.
Instrument separation is again above average and hitting well above what any $30 headphone has a right to produce.

Overall: Easily worth the $30. Yet another chi-fi headphone with embarrassingly good sound. My only concern is with the build quality. They feel cheap and I doubt they would sustain much abuse. I think some people may be put off by the mid-forward sound, but it's not a cheap or disturbing sound. Just a different sort of tuning than the usual. Looking forward to trying them with a less bright combo like my Fulla 1/E12. 

One last note, these require me going up to 45-50 on the volume of my LG v20 with normal Hi-Fi mode. I suspect they might react well to a little more juice being thrown at them.

I'll give more details after a couple of weeks with them.


----------



## bjaardker

zackdeth said:


> cool.
> 
> I just want to know if TFZ IEMs sounds like normal iem or does it sound 'cheap'



TFZ Original Series 5 is still one of my all time favorite chi-fi IEMs. There's nothing 'cheap' about the sound. IMHO it's everything the IE80 should have been. It takes that warm sound sig with rich bass, gets rid of a lot of the midbass hump, and takes the veil off the mids and highs. If you're into treble, then the King is your IEM, but if you like bass, the Series 5 is excellent.


----------



## Holypal

bjaardker said:


> Initial 2 hour impressions of KZ ZS5 using the stock cable and starline tips on my LG v20.....
> 
> Nice presentation in the box, but as soon as you lift them out you realize how light they are...almost too light. The shells must be ultra thin. The metallic color juxtaposed with the rubbery cable and the lightness make them feel...cheap. But how do they sound you ask? Let's take a look!
> 
> ...



I'll use super glue to strengthen the shell as soon as i get mine. Don't want to know how many drivers actually work inside it.


----------



## Vidal

Holypal said:


> I'll use super glue to strengthen the shell as soon as i get mine. Don't want to know how many drivers actually work inside it.



You'll close the vents and knacker the sound if you do.


----------



## rockingthearies

Hi everyone, I an looking for an upgrade to my tennmak crazy cello (because it is dying on me soon, the wire at the audio jack seems loose so occasionally there is little sound on the right side.) I love the sound signature of the crazy cellos. Fairly neutral with the frequency curve leaning towards the bass. But I felt detail retrieval and trebles could be better but at that price range there was nothing to complain. Went to a local audio store and tried the FLC8 (details were really good but there was a lack of bass to my preference) I tried the TFZ Balance 2 (the mids were beautiful but overpowering the other frequencies) I am considering KZ ZS5 and TFZ exclusive king but heard it has a bright signature so definitely a no go. Should I wait for the KZ ZSR Pro? I will also wait for the reviews on the TFZ Exclusive 5. Any more recommendations?


----------



## DBaldock9

rockingthearies said:


> Hi everyone, I an looking for an upgrade to my tennmak crazy cello (because it is dying on me soon, the wire at the audio jack seems loose so occasionally there is little sound on the right side.) I love the sound signature of the crazy cellos. Fairly neutral with the frequency curve leaning towards the bass. But I felt detail retrieval and trebles could be better but at that price range there was nothing to complain. Went to a local audio store and tried the FLC8 (details were really good but there was a lack of bass to my preference) I tried the TFZ Balance 2 (the mids were beautiful but overpowering the other frequencies) I am considering KZ ZS5 and TFZ exclusive king but heard it has a bright signature so definitely a no go. Should I wait for the KZ ZSR Pro? I will also wait for the reviews on the TFZ Exclusive 5. Any more recommendations?



Have you considered the Magaosi MGS-BK50?
They're on AliExpress - https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...04&SearchText=bk50+earphone&blanktest=0&tc=af


----------



## zackdeth

B9Scrambler said:


> I don't know what 'cheap' sounds like to you, but to me the one TFZ iem I've got sounds far from cheap, haha. These little beauties which arrived today might be another story, but I doubt it. Impressions to come.




Could you please do a simple review for exclusive 1 ? Reconsidering to buy one of these.


----------



## zackdeth

Anyone has review for TFZ new exclusive series .


----------



## rockingthearies

DBaldock9 said:


> Have you considered the Magaosi MGS-BK50?
> They're on AliExpress - https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...04&SearchText=bk50+earphone&blanktest=0&tc=af



What are their sound signatures like? Only manage to see very few impressions on headfi. Heard it has a tight bass which is what I am looking for. Thanks for suggesting will consider this. Is this sound signature similar to the Magaosi K3 because my friend have the K3 so perhaps I could compare your impressions with the K3


----------



## darzXD

Hello! Long time lurker of Head-Fi but this will be my first post. (Technically second since I am just reposting this from the Sub-100 Chinese thread.) So, my dog ate my 4-year old VSonic GR07 Classic and I am currently looking for a replacement for sub-$50. I tried backreading through all these threads, including the Chinese/Asian one, but got confused with all the various earphones being tested (and is hard to backread through 2000+ pages). I really loved GR07's sound signature of being balanced/neutral to v-shaped. Other iems I've had are the Xiaomi Pistons (seems a bit bass heavy), VSonics VSD1S, VSD3S, VSD5S (also loved this, albeit poor cable quality), Soundmagic E10, ES18, SHE3580. I also have an ATH-M50x and NAD Viso HP50, both of which I love sound-wise. With these preferences, can you help out on picking a Chi-Fi for 50$ or less, preferably with a better cable quality than the VSonics. Would be better if you could give around three recommendations since shipping to our country is not that easy. Thanking in advance for your recommendations.

TL;DR Looking for a sub-$50 Chi-Fi with similar sound signature to VSonic GR07.


----------



## pashhtk27 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello guys.
I need some recommendations.

I'm looking for a sub $30 'heavy bass' earphone. It should have enhanced subbass, hopefully with rumble and warm forward clear vocals and mids if possible. I'm okay with bass overpowering rest of the frequencies just that the vocals should be audible in bassy parts, with reference to modern music.

I don't have a single earphone that I can consider bassy so was thinking of getting one. (Who knows, I may just be a closet basshead )

Right now looking at KZ zs3 and Xiaomi Hybrids 1st gen.


----------



## Vidal

pashhtk27 said:


> Hello guys.
> I need some recommendations.
> 
> I'm looking for a sub $30 'heavy bass' earphone. It should have enhanced subbass, hopefully with rumble and warm forward clear vocals and mids if possible. I'm okay with bass overpowering rest of the frequencies just that the vocals should be audible in bassy parts, with reference to modern music.
> ...



The KZ and Hybrids are bassy but much better options are the Boarseman KR49i or QKZ DM300 - the Boarseman being my favourite of the two. There are reviews of both on my site (link in signature)


----------



## crabdog

My pocket rig for the day: Benjie X1 + Whizzer A15. Sweet!


----------



## DBaldock9

rockingthearies said:


> What are their sound signatures like? Only manage to see very few impressions on headfi. Heard it has a tight bass which is what I am looking for. Thanks for suggesting will consider this. Is this sound signature similar to the Magaosi K3 because my friend have the K3 so perhaps I could compare your impressions with the K3



I have not heard the K3, but I actually prefer the Bass, and overall sound, of the BK50 - more than the higher priced Crazy Cello.  Note that the BK50 has a Mic / Phone Controls.
Another really good, and balanced sounding earphone, is the BossHiFi B3 (the one with the Brown cable, and no Mic).  Check @Vidal reviews, linked in his Signature & Profile.


----------



## VinceHill24

Nice find @Vidal ! It's very very very impressive for something less than 3$. The built quality is so top notch that i almost can't believe it is indeed less than 3$ and sound is not crappy at all with all the fun bass yet remains sufficiently clear.


----------



## themindfreak

TheWongWrong said:


> What exactly do you mean by "power class" lol


Sorry for confusion. I mean iems that are VERY highly regarded in this thread. Something like the KZ ZS5 beats monk plus while I feel KZ ZS3 which aren't extremely popular loses to them. JMO


----------



## Shinry

themindfreak said:


> Sorry for confusion. I mean iems that are VERY highly regarded in this thread. Something like the KZ ZS5 beats monk plus while I feel KZ ZS3 which aren't extremely popular loses to them. JMO



Hmm, when listening to the Monk+ (coffe, ios) I ordered for my sister, I found them to be inferior to my top IEMs. At least in clarity. 
But they might have redone them with the IOS version, or I got a dud because the first pair really impressed me.


----------



## crabdog

MEMT X6: looks and fits great. The sound does not do it for me though.


----------



## loomisjohnson

pashhtk27 said:


> Hello guys.
> I need some recommendations.
> 
> I'm looking for a sub $30 'heavy bass' earphone. It should have enhanced subbass, hopefully with rumble and warm forward clear vocals and mids if possible. I'm okay with bass overpowering rest of the frequencies just that the vocals should be audible in bassy parts, with reference to modern music.
> ...


in addition to vidal's recs look at the tennmak dulcimer, which is very bassy w/very good clarity. the memt x5 is also a good pick


----------



## zackdeth

Hey all, I have gotten myself a TFZ exclusive 1 after much contemplation.
I am still not convinced with ' Chi-Fi'..To me it is still feel artificial..But nonetheless decided to try out for the sake of adding into my collection..Will do a basic review soon!


----------



## themindfreak

Shinry said:


> Hmm, when listening to the Monk+ (coffe, ios) I ordered for my sister, I found them to be inferior to my top IEMs. At least in clarity.
> But they might have redone them with the IOS version, or I got a dud because the first pair really impressed me.


Hmm well in my case I feel my monk+ has a good ton of clarity, really impresses me from time to time whenever I use them. Its either clearer or as clear as a KZ ZST. I only have a non mic version though so cant comment about the IOS version.


----------



## darzXD

rockingthearies said:


> Hi everyone, I an looking for an upgrade to my tennmak crazy cello (because it is dying on me soon, the wire at the audio jack seems loose so occasionally there is little sound on the right side.) I love the sound signature of the crazy cellos. Fairly neutral with the frequency curve leaning towards the bass. But I felt detail retrieval and trebles could be better but at that price range there was nothing to complain. Went to a local audio store and tried the FLC8 (details were really good but there was a lack of bass to my preference) I tried the TFZ Balance 2 (the mids were beautiful but overpowering the other frequencies) I am considering KZ ZS5 and TFZ exclusive king but heard it has a bright signature so definitely a no go. Should I wait for the KZ ZSR Pro? I will also wait for the reviews on the TFZ Exclusive 5. Any more recommendations?



Hey rockingthearies, so does that mean that the Crazy Cello doesn't have a good build quality? I am eyeing this one as people from the Tennmak thread said that it has a good quality and the sound signature is fairly neutral with tight bass (mid bass IIRC).


----------



## bjaardker

For those looking for a good example of what I believe some people are calling "3D" sound on the KZ ZS5, check out While My Guitar Gently Weeps on the newly remastered version of The Beatles "White Album". In the right ear you'll hear the bass in front and the hi-hat "behind" it. Then in the left ear you hear the lead guitar forward and above, the piano behind the guitar and the voices are in the middle of the room directly in front of you. It's pretty awesome and a great example of soundstage and instrument separation.


----------



## Sandbox2

I'm looking for something in the $300-400 range that's a considerable upgrade to my current Tenmak Pros.

I'm thinking the Nicehck dz7 or dzx. Has anyone listened to these?

How does the Nicehck dz7 compare to the new dzx? They're both the 1DD+ 6BA drive unit


----------



## Skullophile

Sandbox2 said:


> I'm looking for something in the $300-400 range that's a considerable upgrade to my current Tenmak Pros.
> 
> I'm thinking the Nicehck dz7 or dzx. Has anyone listened to these?
> 
> How does the Nicehck dz7 compare to the new dzx? They're both the 1DD+ 6BA drive unit



I have experience with the Gleam Audio 8 plus 1 and the 8BA (DZ9 and DZ8)
Havn't heard the dz7 though.
Here is a review I made on the DZ9, review link is in 1st comment
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/gleam-audio-nicehck-dz9-1-8-discussion-thread.820220/

DZ9 is mid forward and there is a veil just above the bass.
DZ8 is nicely balanced stage monitor with a huge stage and gets a big thumbs up. It has no dips or peaks that I can hear.


----------



## bokiboki (Jun 13, 2017)

Is anyone familiar with this headset or this company?
Edifier P230 In-ear Hifi Earphone Noise Cancelling Mobile Phone Earphones Stereo Bass Headset with Microphone for iphone xiaomi
http://s.aliexpress.com/2EVnMBBZ
(from AliExpress Android)
Edifier H297 HIFI Earphones Micro Tuning Technology Headset Customizable Eartips Noise Cancelling Earphone for iphone xiaomi
http://s.aliexpress.com/JzqMraQZ 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Skullophile

I heard Edifier now own Stax.
I've got a set of these arriving today
https://www.amazon.com/Symphonized-...=8-1&keywords=Symphonized+MTl#customerReviews
Hope they don't suck


----------



## Draknodd

I'm looking for a pair of U-IEM, price range 150-300€.
I tryed the 1more quad driver and I liked them a lot, is there anything better sounding in this price range (I mean really better).?
Sound preference:
Short answer: flat.
Long answer: 
-Bass: I'm not a basshead but I'm used to Audeze el8 closed bass, defined and present; 1more quad bass was nice to my ears.
-Mids(and mid-high): If I have to decide between mid-forward and mid lacking I would choose the second one; but I prefer a flat response. I just really don't like mid forward iem like Hifiman RE-400/600.
-Highs: extended, crisp, defined but not sibilant; I love my HE-560 highs (just to have a compairson).

Thanks to all those who will help me. I apologize if I made some mistakes while writing, English is not my native language.


----------



## Squalo

Anyone tried the Fonge S800? That's also about $3.

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1ESl3...ar-earbuds-Headphone-With-Mic.jpg_640x640.jpg

And if anyone is interested, in Aliexpress app you can klick the first banner "we just wanted to say thanks" and then klick "US $20.00". That will give you 10 "coupons" that will knock $2 off orders over a set amount (like $12 or $15) in some stores.  


VinceHill24 said:


> Nice find @Vidal ! It's very very very impressive for something less than 3$. The built quality is so top notch that i almost can't believe it is indeed less than 3$ and sound is not crappy at all with all the fun bass yet remains sufficiently clear.


Where did you buy it if you got it with a retail box? That Moreblue store?


----------



## groucho69

darzXD said:


> Hello! Long time lurker of Head-Fi but this will be my first post. (Technically second since I am just reposting this from the Sub-100 Chinese thread.) So, my dog ate my 4-year old VSonic GR07 Classic and I am currently looking for a replacement for sub-$50. I tried backreading through all these threads, including the Chinese/Asian one, but got confused with all the various earphones being tested (and is hard to backread through 2000+ pages). I really loved GR07's sound signature of being balanced/neutral to v-shaped. Other iems I've had are the Xiaomi Pistons (seems a bit bass heavy), VSonics VSD1S, VSD3S, VSD5S (also loved this, albeit poor cable quality), Soundmagic E10, ES18, SHE3580. I also have an ATH-M50x and NAD Viso HP50, both of which I love sound-wise. With these preferences, can you help out on picking a Chi-Fi for 50$ or less, preferably with a better cable quality than the VSonics. Would be better if you could give around three recommendations since shipping to our country is not that easy. Thanking in advance for your recommendations.
> 
> TL;DR Looking for a sub-$50 Chi-Fi with similar sound signature to VSonic GR07.


----------



## Keller2

VinceHill24 said:


> Nice find @Vidal ! It's very very very impressive for something less than 3$. The built quality is so top notch that i almost can't believe it is indeed less than 3$ and sound is not crappy at all with all the fun bass yet remains sufficiently clear.


Is that... a removable cable... on a sub 3$ iem?


----------



## rockingthearies

darzXD said:


> Hey rockingthearies, so does that mean that the Crazy Cello doesn't have a good build quality? I am eyeing this one as people from the Tennmak thread said that it has a good quality and the sound signature is fairly neutral with tight bass (mid bass IIRC).



I am just a very abusive user like I chug my earpiece into my pockets when I am in a rush and they suffered this for over a year. So I say the build quality is pretty solid. Really happy with this iem I say go for it


----------



## Vidal

Keller2 said:


> Is that... a removable cable... on a sub 3$ iem?



Nope, it's fixed


----------



## Akmola Lola (Jun 14, 2017)

any recommendation for a sub 20$ chi fi with mmcx? 

by the way for your AE purchases, do not delay the seller rating too long, i was just scammed lol seller send me a faulty 3.5mm converter, before he ships the product he pm me warning me not to bad rate him if any issue arises, and to pm him 1st.. i did just that and he promised to replace, and delayed the tracking, then give a bogus tracking number... when i want to give him proper rating for the service, shop no longer existed lol.. daymm at least 1 out of 2 unit i bought is fine. his rating was around 96% when i bought it.


----------



## Zoide

bjaardker said:


> Initial 2 hour impressions of KZ ZS5 using the stock cable and starline tips on my LG v20.....
> 
> Nice presentation in the box, but as soon as you lift them out you realize how light they are...almost too light. The shells must be ultra thin. The metallic color juxtaposed with the rubbery cable and the lightness make them feel...cheap. But how do they sound you ask? Let's take a look!
> 
> ...



How does the ZS5 compare to the TFZ Exclusive King? Which do you prefer?

Thanks


----------



## Zoide

1clearhead said:


> That's more questionable than reality.
> 
> ....but, even "start-up" Chinese companies don't even know what they have in their hands. Their specs can be all wrong from what we know.
> 
> ...



When are you getting the Intime Sora? A guy named "productred" in this thread raves about them and compares them to multi-hundred dollar IEMs:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/intime-sora-giant-killer-iems-from-japan.833462/


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 14, 2017)

Was comparing once more my SENDIY M1221, MaGaosi K3 HD, and KZ ZS5 today:

Overall clarity still goes to the SENDIY M1221. With comfort, soundstage, head stage, imaging, and overall details. Realistically, it's hard to find any critical faults that can devalue such a great listening experience. These provide just enough brightness that you can point out vocals and details that other wise would not be present on other IEM's that tend to get harsh and sibilant. They give a sense of resolution and live experience to top everything I heard by far.

With the MAGaosi K3 HD, they are just engaging and good! Very good! They provide big, but tight bass clear vocals and precise details that puts MaGaosi right under SENDIY for me. They might not have the best midrange/vocals to claim number one, but that linear sounding experience is too good to pass up! ....these cry out! Play me some 70's and 80's LPS!

Finally, the KZ ZS5 don't come short as a big contender. These can play right upthere with the M1221 and the K3 HD only to fall short with its rather QC issues and constructively lame materials, unless you are one that can really take care of them for years to come. The overall 3D-like soundstage or as others put it, halographic sound, these might sound interesting for some, to say the least. Though, I still feel that they can not handle power like the other two contenders, they are still quite remarkable in its quest for overall great sound for the price. They might not have the best clarity, like the M1221, or the tightness of the HD, but they do provide good resolution for their price.

Hope I was able to provide more insight on my personal best three. 


-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 14, 2017)

Zoide said:


> When are you getting the Intime Sora? A guy named "productred" in this thread raves about them and compares them to multi-hundred dollar IEMs:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/intime-sora-giant-killer-iems-from-japan.833462/


Yes, I do have them and haven't got around to really compare them yet. But, I can say they are the heaviest IEM I have, followed by the Vortex PRO.

....honestly, I'm a little bit backed up on my list. I'll try to get to it, soon....


----------



## demo-to

Skullophile said:


> I have experience with the Gleam Audio 8 plus 1 and the 8BA.
> 
> DZ9 is mid forward and there is a veil just above the bass.
> DZ8 is nicely balanced stage monitor with a huge stage and gets a big thumbs up. It has no dips or peaks that I can hear.


I wonder if you prefer / rate the DZ8 over the DZ9? Any comparison with the DZ9 on hand?


----------



## ustinj

Zoide said:


> How does the ZS5 compare to the TFZ Exclusive King? Which do you prefer?
> 
> Thanks



I prefer the TFZ King, for these reasons ...  this is all subjective and what I hear:

- The KZ ZS5 has a more inoffensive sound, the TFZ King feels to be overall cleaner (also brighter)
- TFZ King is more detailed in its vocal tuning -- the KZ ZS5 is less bright, but also lacks the refinement that the TFZ King has in the upper midrange
- Both IEMs have their weakness in the midrange: the TFZ King can sound strained in the lower midrange *occasionally, *while the KZ ZS5 has a bit of haziness in the upper midrange
- Bass on the KZ ZS5 is more oriented towards the midbass, while TFZ King has a more natural balance between the sub bass and midbass.
- The TFZ King is an "original" design (though same shell as the KZ ZS5, it's an OEM shell what do you expect), while the KZ ZS5 is a blatant copy of the Campfire range -- and it doesn't look very graceful in its attempt IMO
- Imaging on the KZ ZS5 is above average, but the TFZ King can genuinely (and continues to) impress me in that feat

However, keep in mind that the KZ ZS5 is only $30 and the TFZ King is $99. I found the ZS5 to be a great value at its price range, delivering sound far more balanced than all of its peers in the $30 range... however, the TFZ King is also extremely impressive at it's $99 price tag (I have the fixed cable version), and now that they've made cables detachable I would value it to be nearing, if not exceeding, multiples above its asking price. I mean... I wouldn't pay that much more for it knowing that it was once $99, but I can certainly see it hitting near 400% of its asking price if it were branded by an trustworthy reputable American company.


----------



## VinceHill24

B9Scrambler said:


> I forgot I had ordered them months ago, lol. Showed up yesterday. After about 5 or so hours of listening I'm really enjoying them. Thought they were one of the more neutral-ish hybrids I had at first, but after the first hour I determined they've got a clean u-shaped signature. Treble is very crisp, detailed, and smooth. Mid-range is set back a little, but it's in a good place and sounds good with either male or female vocals. Bass quantity is more prominent than on the TFZ I've been using the last couple weeks and seems to roll off just a touch early, but it's very light, nimble, and has decent punch. Really nice. Soundstage, imaging, and separation all seem very immersive. Overall a very impressive sounding and nicely tuned hybrid imo.
> 
> Compared VERY briefly to the 1More C1002 and Huawei Honor AM175. C1002 sounded shockingly dull and congested compared to the CI880. Wasn't not expecting that. The AM175 is the more neutral-ish of the two, but it's mid-bass hump stands out in a side-by-side comparo and it doesn't put out the same detail. It's warmer, VSonic AN16-ish sound compliments the C1880 nicely though.
> 
> ...


Quoting this old time post that feat. a not so hyped original design IEM by @B9Scrambler. Now i do wonder why is this not hyped at all ?! It's pretty impressive. Got mine today, although it's not branded under EM-I C1880 but everything else is exactly the same besides the sticker and soundwise i'm pretty convinced that it's the same thing based on Scrambler's impression. Bass seems a little light coming from ZS5 with vent hole mod and probably a little bit rolled off especially when you're listening to heavier tracks where plentiful of subbass rumbles is needed  but still it delivers adequate punchy bass that makes most tracks enjoyable. Overall sound is smooth and clear with a hint of darkness to its tonality yet there's still enough brightness to keep the treble going with good extension and smoothness. No sibilant were heard thus far nor any signs of harsh treble. (Note my tolerant to treble is pretty high) This IEM will make a pretty easy going and immersive listen instead of engaging listening like the ZS5 / TFZ King.

To be honest i'm very impressed, yet to test out on the mic function but overall it just felt so well built and well tuned. I think this IEM deserves more attention


----------



## crabdog

First pic of the new Kinera H3. Sex appeal!


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> First pic of the new Kinera H3. Sex appeal!



Ooooooooh yeah!! Can't wait to give these a listen


----------



## Skullophile

demo-to said:


> I wonder if you prefer / rate the DZ8 over the DZ9? Any comparison with the DZ9 on hand?


I prefer the more linear and non-hybrid DZ8, I sold the mid forward DZ9.


----------



## B9Scrambler

VinceHill24 said:


> Quoting this old time post that feat. a not so hyped original design IEM by @B9Scrambler. Now i do wonder why is this not hyped at all ?! It's pretty impressive. Got mine today, although it's not branded under EM-I C1880 but everything else is exactly the same besides the sticker and soundwise i'm pretty convinced that it's the same thing based on Scrambler's impression. Bass seems a little light coming from ZS5 with vent hole mod and probably a little bit rolled off especially when you're listening to heavier tracks where plentiful of subbass rumbles is needed  but still it delivers adequate punchy bass that makes most tracks enjoyable. Overall sound is smooth and clear with a hint of darkness to its tonality yet there's still enough brightness to keep the treble going with good extension and smoothness. No sibilant were heard thus far nor any signs of harsh treble. (Note my tolerant to treble is pretty high) This IEM will make a pretty easy going and immersive listen instead of engaging listening like the ZS5 / TFZ King.
> 
> To be honest i'm very impressed, yet to test out on the mic function but overall it just felt so well built and well tuned. I think this IEM deserves more attention



Glad you're liking them! Bass roll off is really their only flaw to my ears. I'm sure some will like that quality. Other than that they pull of such a coherent listen for a cheapo hybrid. Hopefully your mic works better than mine, lol.


----------



## VinceHill24

B9Scrambler said:


> Other than that they pull of such a coherent listen for a cheapo hybrid.


 You're right! Coherent is the term i'm looking for. Unfortunately my mic is the same as yours, poor quality and picks up all the noise. Other than that it'll be just perfect.


----------



## B9Scrambler

VinceHill24 said:


> You're right! Coherent is the term i'm looking for. Unfortunately my mic is the same as yours, poor quality and picks up all the noise. Other than that it'll be just perfect.



Darn, so the mic really does suck that much. At least the controls work well on Android. Mostly makes up for it!


----------



## VinceHill24

B9Scrambler said:


> Darn, so the mic really does suck that much. At least the controls work well on Android. Mostly makes up for it!


Yes the control looks well built too, working perfectly on my Samsung Note 3. Would've used it as my daily commuting driver if the mic doesn't suck like that.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Impressions to come. So far I'm leaning towards the 5 with the 3 close in tow. 1 seems tuned most similar to the King but lacks the refinement. Opinions subject to change of course, since I've only listened to a couple tracks through each.

​


----------



## bjaardker

Can anyone tell me what 2 pin size KZ uses on the ZS5? Are they 0.78 or 0.75? Really enjoy the headphone, but that memory wire is garbage.


----------



## vladstef

bjaardker said:


> Can anyone tell me what 2 pin size KZ uses on the ZS5? Are they 0.78 or 0.75? Really enjoy the headphone, but that memory wire is garbage.



Here is a quote from Sylmar. You can remove the memory wire and leave the cable intact essentially. Might save you some money and trouble.


Sylmar said:


> I did it with the original cable, seemed a bit easier to me. Basically the memory wire is just a strip of metal under some soft plastic wrapping. I just took the end and pierced the wrapping holding it in place. You then can just tear it out through the cable wrapping and gently use some pliers to tear the other end of the iron strip from the cable connector itself. The remaining wrapping you can easily tear off.
> 
> Bit hard to describe but all in all it's pretty easy. At least with the standard cable.


----------



## B9Scrambler

pretty sure the pins are .78


----------



## HiFiChris (Jun 14, 2017)

My review of the Stoner Acoustics UD125, an affordable USB DAC from Malaysia with an excellently low output impedance (0.1 Ohms) and a precise 256-step (0.5 dB/step) volume control is online: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/06/Stoner-Acoustics-UD125-Review.html





It's in German language but there's a Google Translate option.


----------



## Terran Earthson

Hey guys, can you suggest, i'm looking for something under 25-30$, with good fit and high clarity, especially interested in natural and detailed female vocals, bass is not important. 
V'been sweeping through Vidal-Loomis and some others reviews, as i can tell, Einsear T2, SEAHF AWK-009, Urbanfun Hi-Fi can fit the bill, but which of them most analytical sounding, and will they be an upgrade from ZST?
I have ZS3 and ZST, ZS3 is too boomy and ZST is pretty good, although slightly harsh to my ears, and not so fit and isolating as ZS3.


----------



## Draknodd

Draknodd said:


> I'm looking for a pair of U-IEM, price range 150-300€.
> I tryed the 1more quad driver and I liked them a lot, is there anything better sounding in this price range (I mean really better).?
> Sound preference:
> Short answer: flat.
> ...



bump


----------



## Slater (Jun 14, 2017)

Vidal said:


> You want good bass for peanuts? Try
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-Headset-Handsfree-With-Mic/32667957633.html?



FYI, I received this IEM today (MoreBlue DM8, from the seller that Vidal linked). I have to say, I am extremely impressed by it. *It is an unbelievable deal for $3 - *barely more than a pack of bubble gum!

As Vidal said it is on the warm/bassy side, so as long as you like that signature do yourself a favor and pick up a pair. Note that it doesn't come with any spare tips, no case, no extras of any sort. Just the IEM (with medium tips installed) in a ziplock baggie, which helps explain the ridiculous cost.

They seem like they would benefit from tip rolling as well, as the included tips have a very shallow fit on the nozzle (ie the nozzle will accommodate a much longer tip).

I also received the Fonge T01 from the same vendor. It's decent, and very comfortable with zero microphonics, but the DM8 is definitely the superior IEM between them both.

_Update 1: It's very important to get a good seal on the MoreBlue DM8, and to orient the L and R sides properly. They are not marked in any way, and if you switch the R & L sides it sounds like crap. Wearing them behind the ear sounds like crap. They must be worn cable down, but be aware that the cable is very microphonic. Finally, they are a 100% sealed design, so both sides on my pair have crispy crunchy driver flex. You have to play around with them to get a perfect seal, but once you hit the sweet spot of insertion they sound awesome. Those are all extremely minor issues that are easy to look past given the dirt cheap price however (driver flex, microphonic cable, confusing L&R identification, and finicky seal).

Update 2: I added a 1.0mm vent hole in each driver, which eliminated the driver flex. Proper insertion is much easier and more reliable now. The soundstage also improved slightly. If you buy the DM8, I strongly recommend this simple modification. I also colored the cable strains with blue/red sharpie, which eliminated the problem identifying which side is what :0)


_


----------



## Slater

Keller2 said:


> Is that... a removable cable... on a sub 3$ iem?



The Fonge T01 looks like it uses the same removable cable as the KZ 2-pin 90-degree cable (like the ZST), but it is not removable.


----------



## toddy0191

Terran Earthson said:


> Hey guys, can you suggest, i'm looking for something under 25-30$, with good fit and high clarity, especially interested in natural and detailed female vocals, bass is not important.
> V'been sweeping through Vidal-Loomis and some others reviews, as i can tell, Einsear T2, SEAHF AWK-009, Urbanfun Hi-Fi can fit the bill, but which of them most analytical sounding, and will they be an upgrade from ZST?
> I have ZS3 and ZST, ZS3 is too boomy and ZST is pretty good, although slightly harsh to my ears, and not so fit and isolating as ZS3.


ZS5?


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> First pic of the new Kinera H3. Sex appeal!


Sexy indeed!


----------



## nhlean96 (Jun 15, 2017)

Terran Earthson said:


> Hey guys, can you suggest, i'm looking for something under 25-30$, with good fit and high clarity, especially interested in natural and detailed female vocals, bass is not important.
> V'been sweeping through Vidal-Loomis and some others reviews, as i can tell, Einsear T2, SEAHF AWK-009, Urbanfun Hi-Fi can fit the bill, but which of them most analytical sounding, and will they be an upgrade from ZST?
> I have ZS3 and ZST, ZS3 is too boomy and ZST is pretty good, although slightly harsh to my ears, and not so fit and isolating as ZS3.


You can't go wrong with the Seahf
They tick all the boxes.


----------



## Zoide

1clearhead said:


> Yes, I do have them and haven't got around to really compare them yet. But, I can say they are the heaviest IEM I have, followed by the Vortex PRO.
> 
> ....honestly, I'm a little bit backed up on my list. I'll try to get to it, soon....



I'm guessing the fact that you briefly tried them but didn't get around to an in-depth comparison means that they didn't blow you away?


----------



## Hisoundfi

The Simgot EN700 Bass:

It's Chinese!

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/...oil-dynamic-driver-earphone-red.22212/reviews


----------



## 1clearhead

Zoide said:


> I'm guessing the fact that you briefly tried them but didn't get around to an in-depth comparison means that they didn't blow you away?


No, don't get me wrong, they're really good. But, I wouldn't call them giant killers either. There's just too much competition to call them giant killers. But, they are even stronger than the man of steel, meaning, is the heaviest and strongest housing I have out of every in-ear earphone I own. You could literally kill someone with these.....guarantee to last you a life time!

....also, they have the weirdest dynamic driver and tweeter system that I know so far, but it works!


----------



## Zoide

1clearhead said:


> No, don't get me wrong, they're really good. But, I wouldn't call them giant killers either. There's just too much competition to call them giant killers. But, they are even stronger than the man of steel, meaning, is the heaviest and strongest housing I have out of every in-ear earphone I own. You could literally kill someone with these.....guarantee to last you a life time!
> 
> ....also, they have the weirdest dynamic driver and tweeter system that I know so far, but it works!



LOL

Are they better than the K3 Pro / K3 HD?


----------



## HiFiChris

crabdog said:


> First pic of the new Kinera H3. Sex appeal!



It looks nice! What's inside?


----------



## Vidal

Terran Earthson said:


> Hey guys, can you suggest, i'm looking for something under 25-30$, with good fit and high clarity, especially interested in natural and detailed female vocals, bass is not important.
> V'been sweeping through Vidal-Loomis and some others reviews, as i can tell, Einsear T2, SEAHF AWK-009, Urbanfun Hi-Fi can fit the bill, but which of them most analytical sounding, and will they be an upgrade from ZST?
> I have ZS3 and ZST, ZS3 is too boomy and ZST is pretty good, although slightly harsh to my ears, and not so fit and isolating as ZS3.



There's also the Ty Hi Z G3, it's like the Seahf with wider soundstage and less mid bass. It's part open backed but still has some isolation. ZS5 aren't great for isolation.


----------



## crabdog

HiFiChris said:


> It looks nice! What's inside?


It's the standard triple hybrid setup (hence the name H3): 1DD + 2BA. I'll be posting some early impressions here once it gets to me.


----------



## 1clearhead

Zoide said:


> LOL
> 
> Are they better than the K3 Pro / K3 HD?


Haven't had a chance to burn them in, but at first listen? I personally doubt they are going to blow the PRO or the HD out of the water.....and their weight hurts all expectations for them to be giant killers. Just one hour wearing them, and I couldn't handle their weight anymore.


----------



## Vishal

Guys, please help me decide between Cayin i5 and Fiio x5 3rd.? Mostly going to use with iems. Better sq is priority. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## crabdog

H3 specs released!

Model : KINERA H3 In-ears monitor
Colour available :translucent black /red/ blue ( To be confirmed )
Driver： 2BA+1D
Impedance： 48Ω
Frequency Response： 20-20000HZ
Sensitivity： 101DB
L&R Channel Banlance Sensitivity： <2DB
Max Input Power： 10mW
Cable Length: 1.2meter
Wire Material： 6n single crystal copper plating silver
Plug material： 3.5mm golden plated
Earphone interface : 2-pin ( 0.78mm ) 
Estimate releaseing date : Late June , 2017


----------



## Skullophile

@Vishal check out this page it might be of some help if you can read about N3 vs i5

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/a...h-ess9012km-2-5mm-balanced-out.827960/page-74


----------



## loomisjohnson

Hey guys, can you suggest, i'm looking for something under 25-30$, with good fit and high clarity, especially interested in natural and detailed female vocals, bass is not important.
V'been sweeping through Vidal-Loomis and some others reviews, as i can tell, Einsear T2, SEAHF AWK-009, Urbanfun Hi-Fi can fit the bill, but which of them most analytical sounding, and will they be an upgrade from ZST?
I have ZS3 and ZST, ZS3 is too boomy and ZST is pretty good, although slightly harsh to my ears, and not so fit and isolating as ZS3.


Vidal said:


> There's also the Ty Hi Z G3, it's like the Seahf with wider soundstage and less mid bass. It's part open backed but still has some isolation. ZS5 aren't great for isolation.



of the ones you mention, the urbanfun is the most "analytical", in the sense of being very detailed, altho it's still musical and does very well with voices and has good isolation. i rate it and the similar einsear a notch higher than the zst, which isn't quite as natural sounding.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Looks like Massdrop is running the new TFZ Exclusive lineup (including the King with removable cable).  Tempting!


----------



## audio123

http://penonaudio.com/Magaosi-K3-HD
any takers?


----------



## pashhtk27 (Jun 15, 2017)

Vidal said:


> The KZ and Hybrids are bassy but much better options are the Boarseman KR49i or QKZ DM300 - the Boarseman being my favourite of the two. There are reviews of both on my site (link in signature)



I checked your reviews on KR49i, DM300 and Loomis' suggestion of Memt X5 and noted them. But I see that you have reviewed a lot of earphones that I have. So please tell me what would be the best choice considering:
1) Vivo Xe800 is my daily driver as I love the clarity and forward mids, and female voice presentation without becoming too siblant.
2) **** 4in1 doesn't see much use as the mids and vocals are too laid back for my liking, and it is a bit too thin.
3) Kz ZST is too sibilant to use.
4) I love KZ atr and hd9, and use them often. I like their mids and presentation of voices.
5) Don't like the Tennmak Pros as they don't seem to have good seperation and details in the mids imo. So not gonna risk it with dulcimer.
6) Also don't like the KZ zs2 for similar reasons as pros.
7) I don't have anything bassy for reference. 

I'm probably looking for a bassy earphone that has forward mids and good seperation. Something with the clarity of xe800 with more subbass. What would be the best choice from the three?


----------



## Vidal

pashhtk27 said:


> What would be the best choice from the three?



Let me come back to you later this evening, I'll have a listen to these again based on your comments.


----------



## pashhtk27

Vidal said:


> Let me come back to you later this evening, I'll have a listen to these again based on your comments.



Thanks a lot in advance. I shall definitely wait to hear more from you!


----------



## CoiL

B9Scrambler said:


> The Kinera is nice but it's quite bassy if I recall correctly.


Bass is quite easily modifiable with custom re-shelling


----------



## Aiden Tan

B9Scrambler said:


> Impressions to come. So far I'm leaning towards the 5 with the 3 close in tow. 1 seems tuned most similar to the King but lacks the refinement. Opinions subject to change of course, since I've only listened to a couple tracks through each.
> 
> ​



How does the exclusive 3 and 5 sound compare to the king?


----------



## B9Scrambler

CoiL said:


> Bass is quite easily modifiable with custom re-shelling



We're not all as amazing as you are with that, haha


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jun 15, 2017)

Aiden Tan said:


> How does the exclusive 3 and 5 sound compare to the king?



I'm finding the 3 to be the most balanced and easy-going of the group. King is the brightest and most technically impressive. 5 sits nicely between the two, with a bit more weight and thickness to it's sound and some extra grunt in the low end. The entire lineup has a consistent signature; treble/mid preference with varying degrees of emphasis. All are good with clarity and detail retrieval. Sound stage presentation only gets better as you move through the lineup; i.e. 1 sounds large but flat, while these rest do a great job with depth and width (King is the best with the 5 and 3 close behind).

 I'm leaning towards the 5 as my favorite because I find them the most versatile and natural. 3 is the best value since it costs ~30 bucks less than the 5 and performs nearly on the same level as the top two models. King is undeniably the most technically proficient (but not by much), though it's also the least comfortable (to me) and the brightest of the three. The 1 is the brightest and most aggressive of the four though. The 1 is my least favorite. I'm just finishing up a more extensive post comparing them which should be up within the next couple hours *fingers crossed*.


----------



## Aiden Tan (Jun 15, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm finding the 3 to be the most balanced and easy-going of the group. King is the brightest and most technically impressive. 5 sits nicely between the two, with a bit more weight and thickness to it's sound and some extra grunt in the low end. The entire lineup has a consistent signature; treble/mid preference with varying degrees of emphasis. All are good with clarity and detail retrieval. Sound stage presentation only gets better as you move through the lineup; i.e. 1 sounds large but flat, while these rest do a great job with depth and width (King is the best with the 5 and 3 close behind).
> 
> I'm leaning towards the 5 as my favorite because I find them the most versatile and natural. 3 is the best value since it costs ~30 bucks less than the 5 and performs nearly on the same level as the top two models. King is undeniably the most technically proficient (but not by much), though it's also the least comfortable (to me) and the brightest of the three. The 1 is the brightest and most aggressive of the four though. The 1 is my least favorite. I'm just finishing up a more extensive post comparing them which should be up within the next couple hours *fingers crossed*.


Appreciate the swift response. Am having the newest version of the king and thinking should I get the 5. How does the 5 treble compare to the king? I find that King treble change according to the ear tips, dap or dacs that you using. The king sound signature also came very close to ATH-E40. Except that E40 treble is more polite compare to the king.


----------



## Vidal

pashhtk27 said:


> I'm probably looking for a bassy earphone that has forward mids and good separation. Something with the clarity of xe800 with more subbass. What would be the best choice from the three?





pashhtk27 said:


> Thanks a lot in advance. I shall definitely wait to hear more from you!



So I've had about 10 earphones out trying to figure this out. If I'm honest I'm not sure I've got a definitive answer.

In terms of a bassier XE800 - I would suggest either the Memt X5 or Seahf AWK-009 with the following caveats

The Memt X5 has more sub-bass but the mids are a little recessed. 
The Seahf has more forward mids but it's bass is more mid than sub.

Of the two I think the Seahf is the better earphone as it has a bigger soundstage IMO. If you fancy spending less than $5 on a pair of earphones that are crackingly good for clarity try the Daono D21.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Aiden Tan said:


> Appreciate the swift response. Am having the newest version of the king and thinking should I get the 5. How does the 5 treble compare to the king? I find that King treble change according to the ear tips, dap or dacs that you using. The king sound signature also came very close to ATH-E40. Except that E40 treble is more polite compare to the king.



If you already own the King I wouldn't bother with the 5 unless you just wanted something smaller and more ergonomic. I found treble quality pretty similar on both; very detailed and crisp, non-sibilant. The 5's treble isn't as prominent though and doesn't have quite the same shimmer. I wouldn't be shocked if with some minor adjustments to an EQ you could get the 5 and King to sound almost identical. It's probably not worth the switch. I haven't heard the E40 unfortunately and wouldn't be able to say how it would fit in.


----------



## SpiderNhan

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm finding the 3 to be the most balanced and easy-going of the group. King is the brightest and most technically impressive. 5 sits nicely between the two, with a bit more weight and thickness to it's sound and some extra grunt in the low end. The entire lineup has a consistent signature; treble/mid preference with varying degrees of emphasis. All are good with clarity and detail retrieval. Sound stage presentation only gets better as you move through the lineup; i.e. 1 sounds large but flat, while these rest do a great job with depth and width (King is the best with the 5 and 3 close behind).
> 
> I'm leaning towards the 5 as my favorite because I find them the most versatile and natural. 3 is the best value since it costs ~30 bucks less than the 5 and performs nearly on the same level as the top two models. King is undeniably the most technically proficient (but not by much), though it's also the least comfortable (to me) and the brightest of the three. The 1 is the brightest and most aggressive of the four though. The 1 is my least favorite. I'm just finishing up a more extensive post comparing them which should be up within the next couple hours *fingers crossed*.


Mind if I post this, or the more extensive impressions you're posting later, to the Exclusive discussion on Massdrop?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Made a TFZ Exclusive review and impressions thread. I think they're worth it.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/tfz-exclusive-series-reviews-and-impressions.852820/#post-13547113


----------



## B9Scrambler

SpiderNhan said:


> Mind if I post this, or the more extensive impressions you're posting later, to the Exclusive discussion on Massdrop?



Good timing. If you want to, I suppose you could. As long as they're clearly marked as first impressions, go wild, haha. Just created a thread with the full impressions which should be in the post above this.


----------



## SpiderNhan

B9Scrambler said:


> Good timing. If you want to, I suppose you could. As long as they're clearly marked as first impressions, go wild, haha. Just created a thread with the full impressions which should be in the post above this.


Just finished reading it. I think it'd be better just to link to your new thread. Thanks!


----------



## bjaardker

I swore I wasn't going to buy anymore headphones this summer...Then they massdropped the TFZ exclusive 5.

So glad my wife and I have separate checking accounts. The Series 5 was my favorite headphone of 2016. Can't wait for the Exclusive!


----------



## groucho69

bjaardker said:


> I swore I wasn't going to buy anymore headphones this summer...Then they massdropped the TFZ exclusive 5.
> 
> So glad my wife and I have separate checking accounts. The Series 5 was my favorite headphone of 2016. Can't wait for the Exclusive!



Of course you jest about having too many phones


----------



## MAntunes

MAntunes said:


> Hi guys, I've owned a pair of Tennmak Crazy Cello's for a while (since last year) and I like them very much.
> Are there any better offerings for about the same price (40-50$)?



UP!

And arround the 100$ mark, which ones are the best?
What is the difference between the Magaosi K3 Pro and K3 HD?


----------



## Skullophile

I got the Blitzwolf Graphene single dynamic BW-ES1 from Amazon today and I am impressed.
I'm running the mic version balanced with a 3.5mm trrs to 2.5mm trrs adapter into my M1s and these $30 iems are sounding pretty great.
First impressions are:
Bass is enhanced, soft in nature with decent texture and reaches low with some air movement slam.
Mids are sounding pretty smooth with details still there.
Highs actually have shimmer, extension and decay. They sound warm and smooth and a little U shaped so far.
I am surprised by the resolution, not too shabby. Impressive width and soundstage size too.
Out of my HTC M8 they sound a bit bloomy in the low end but apart from that, decent. This Iem scales up well and has a cable that is devine. It's kinda like a Hifiman iem cable.
And Hifiman iem cables are the ones that make you wanna FAP or flick the bean over, just devine...
Stay tuned for more about these.


----------



## Shmulkey

Vidal said:


> If you fancy spending less than $5 on a pair of earphones that are crackingly good for clarity try the Daono D21.



Can you provide a link to these? I search for Daono D21 and didn't find anything. I did find these Daono *R*21 IEMs: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-Super-Bass-Headset/1951628_32608996489.html; are they the model you were referring to?


----------



## pashhtk27

Vidal said:


> So I've had about 10 earphones out trying to figure this out. If I'm honest I'm not sure I've got a definitive answer.
> 
> In terms of a bassier XE800 - I would suggest either the Memt X5 or Seahf AWK-009 with the following caveats
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## Slater

pashhtk27 said:


> I checked your reviews on KR49i, DM300 and Loomis' suggestion of Memt X5 and noted them. But I see that you have reviewed a lot of earphones that I have. So please tell me what would be the best choice considering:
> ...
> 3) Kz ZST is too sibilant to use.



Before you give up on the ZST, try this simple mod 1st. It makes a world of difference in correcting the sibilance.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/k...essions-thread.698148/page-1167#post-13480650

The mod is free and only takes a few minutes of your time. A few other members have done the mod and reported excellent results as well.

With this simple mod the ZST went from one of my LEAST favorite IEMs to one of my MOST favorite IEMs. You have absolutely nothing to lose.


----------



## Vidal (Jun 16, 2017)

Shmulkey said:


> Can you provide a link to these? I search for Daono D21 and didn't find anything. I did find these Daono *R*21 IEMs: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-Super-Bass-Headset/1951628_32608996489.html; are they the model you were referring to?



That link didn't seem to work for me it's these: -

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...hone-Earphone-Free-Shipping/32800300429.html?

Bear in mind they are mid/treble forward bass is fairly restrain but can be boosted via EQ.


----------



## crabdog

@Vidal have you seen/ordered one of these yet?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...one-1-3m-Music-Stereo/932490_32816620962.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So....anybody try these yet???
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY...78.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.811.w7l3EH

Really....THAT is MORE than something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will stop yealing it everywhere...but man....i'm blown away by these beauties, can't understand the price for quality ratio, real geek sound engineer. So detailed and wide sounding, very very addictive soundsignature, by far my favorite wooden iem I try.


----------



## crabdog

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So....anybody try these yet???
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY...78.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.811.w7l3EH
> 
> Really....THAT is MORE than something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


They do look good for the price and I have a soft spot for wooden IEMs. They remind me of one of my old favorites, the VJJB K4.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

crabdog said:


> They do look good for the price and I have a soft spot for wooden IEMs. They remind me of one of my old favorites, the VJJB K4.


Did not heard these but I know they are well regarded, Mygeek wood housing is bigger tough and have a little hole in back. Cable look better too...i'm especially impress by clarity and soundstage, and the wood housing give enough warmnest to compensate an otherwise brightish soundsignature. I'm kind of addict to this unknown gem.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> @Vidal have you seen/ordered one of these yet?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...one-1-3m-Music-Stereo/932490_32816620962.html



Added to my wish list, just blown this months budget on the blitzwolf hybrids


----------



## Slater (Jun 16, 2017)

crabdog said:


> They do look good for the price and I have a soft spot for wooden IEMs. They remind me of one of my old favorites, the VJJB K4.



I love the K4 too - small, sexy, great build quality, and nice smooth sound that's easy to listen to with any source. Sure, there's better choices for clarity, details, soundstage, etc. But they are very enjoyable for what they are, and I find myself grabbing them way more than my MEMT X5 for example.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> @Vidal have you seen/ordered one of these yet?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...one-1-3m-Music-Stereo/932490_32816620962.html



Those VSK3s remind me of the Fidelio S2, which I've always wanted to try.


----------



## peter123

slaterlovesspam said:


> Those VSK3s remind me of the Fidelio S2, which I've always wanted to try.



Hmm, I really can't see any similarly between the two. They do like quite a bit like the GR99 though.......


----------



## Sound Eq

wonder which is a better Simgot EN700 Bass or tfz king


----------



## Skullophile

The Blitzwolf Hybrids might be good because their graphene single dynamic shows some decent tuning.
I'm cooking up a review of them in a few weeks.


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> Hmm, I really can't see any similarly between the two. They do like quite a bit like the GR99 though.......



Did you try squinting your eyes LOL

No, I don't mean the sound of the VSK3 vs S2, I just meant the big open mesh screen in the back of the housing reminded me of the S2.


----------



## peter123

slaterlovesspam said:


> Did you try squinting your eyes LOL
> 
> No, I don't mean the sound of the VSK3 vs S2, I just meant the big open mesh screen in the back of the housing reminded me of the S2.



Ha ha,  I get it


----------



## Koolpep

Skullophile said:


> I got the Blitzwolf Graphene single dynamic BW-ES1 from Amazon today and I am impressed.
> I'm running the mic version balanced with a 3.5mm trrs to 2.5mm trrs adapter into my M1s and these $30 iems are sounding pretty great.
> First impressions are:
> Bass is enhanced, soft in nature with decent texture and reaches low with some air movement slam.
> ...



Just be careful, the TRRS with mic is for the mic NOT for driving them balanced. The additional ring is to get the mic signal into the phone, it won't deliver balanced sound like a true balanced cable would. What might happen is that you short the balanced connection from the amp which could lead to unwanted effects.

Cheers.


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the Knowledge Zenith ZS5, including a comparison with the popular 1More E1001: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/06/knowledge-zenith-kz-zs5-review.html


 

It's written in German but there's a Google Translator option/widget in the navigation bar.


----------



## B9Scrambler

This is a pretty awesome giveaway from @Mixcder for those in the U.K:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/220-free-earphones-giveaway.852267/


----------



## Keller2 (Jun 17, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> This is a pretty awesome giveaway from @Mixcder for those in the U.K:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/220-free-earphones-giveaway.852267/



That's a ... Rebranded QKZ S6 by the looks of it.

edit: not a dm300


----------



## Skullophile

Koolpep said:


> Just be careful, the TRRS with mic is for the mic NOT for driving them balanced. The additional ring is to get the mic signal into the phone, it won't deliver balanced sound like a true balanced cable would. What might happen is that you short the balanced connection from the amp which could lead to unwanted effects.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes, it won't be true balanced but balanced as long as there's no short.
The reason I am running them like this is to make a fair comparison with this $30 iem and my more pricey MMCX iems which I run balanced.
Otherwise it wouldn't be fair. The Blitzwolf Graphene sound decent with my single ended devices but go to another tier running them psudo-mic-balanced.
Single ended the bass sounds wooly but like this it brings the bass to a healthy and comfortable level.


----------



## 1clearhead

HiFiChris said:


> My take on the Knowledge Zenith ZS5, including a comparison with the popular 1More E1001: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/06/knowledge-zenith-kz-zs5-review.html
> 
> 
> 
> It's written in German but there's a Google Translator option/widget in the navigation bar.


Eager to read your post, but the firewall is higher than ever here in China.


----------



## HiFiChris

1clearhead said:


> Eager to read your post, but the firewall is higher than ever here in China.



Here you go 



Spoiler: Mm German ZS5 Review is inside the Spoiler"



*Prolog:
*
Knowledge Zenith, ein In-Ear-Hersteller aus China, hat in den vergangenen Jahren den Markt an sehr preiswerten In-Ears definitiv, zusammen mit anderen Herstellern wie Xiaomi, etwas revolutioniert. Konnte man vor ein paar Jahren im Preisbereich um 10 oder 20€ eigentlich nur mit etwas Glück allenfalls halbwegs brauchbar klingende In-Ears finden, wobei dies auch eher die Ausnahme war, stellten die Mehrheit doch technisch recht mäßige und tonal relativ unausgewogene und unnatürliche Modelle dar (Ausnahmen gab es aber auch, beispielsweise den Logitech/Ultimate Ears UE200 oder Fostex TE-02, wobei bei beiden die UVP und der von mir gezahlte Preis höher als beim Abverkauf am Ende des Produktionszeitraumes war).

Nicht so hingegen bei manchen Modellen von Xiaomi oder Knowledge Zenith, die trotz ihres geringen Preises in einigen Fällen angesichts des Preises sowohl tonal als auch technisch ziemlich gut klingen, auch wenn man sich von der Utopie, die In-Ears könnten es mit Modellen im dreistelligen Preisbereich aufnehmen, verabschieden muss, den im besten Fall „mausen“ die günstigen Ohrkanalhörer lediglich im Bereich der In-Ears um 30 oder 50€.
Auch wenn ich „privat“ hauptsächlich mit In-Ears und Kopfhörern im drei- und vierstelligen Eurobereich Musik höre, übt der asiatische Budget-Bereich unter 20€ doch einen gewissen Reiz aus und weckt gelegentlich mein Interesse, weshalb ich schon das eine oder andere Modell von Knowledge Zenith zum Spaß gekauft oder auch rezensiert habe.







Ist der vor nicht allzu langer Zeit angekündigte fünffach-BA In-Ear des asiatischen Herstellers scheinbar bis jetzt noch nicht erhältlich, wurde erst kürzlich ein weiteres Modell des Herstellers von In-Ears im Billigst-Segment überraschend auf den Markt gebracht, nämlich der Knowledge Zenith ZS5, der ein hybrider In-Ear ist, welcher je Seite auf zwei dynamische und zwei Balanced Armature Treiber zur Musikreproduktion setzt, aber nicht das erste Modell der asiatischen Firma darstellt, die auf mehrere Treiber und unterschiedliche Treiber-Arten je Seite zurückgreift.


Was der günstige In-Ear, der in zwei Farben und mit verschiedenen Kabel-Optionen erhältlich ist, zu bieten hat, habe ich in dieser Rezension zusammengefasst.


Erhältlich ist der ZS5 momentan bei AliExpress: https://goo.gl/aRYBr1

… sowie GearBest: https://goo.gl/DLNRya




Bedanken möchte ich mich, bevor ich fortfahre, noch beim AliExpress-Shop namens „Shop2847025 Store“, der mir den In-Ear freundlicherweise unentgeltlich für eine Rezension zur Verfügung gestellt hat, dabei aber keinen Druck ausgeübt und auch keine Bedingungen gestellt hat.
*

Technische Daten:
*
Preis: ~ 30-37$



Treiber je Seite: 4

Typ: hybrider In-Ear (je Seite 2x BA & 2x dynamische Treiber)

Impedanz: 18 Ohm

Empfindlichkeit: 106 dB/mW

Frequenzgang: 20 – 20000 Hz
*

Über hybride In-Ears:
*
Der ZS5 unterscheidet sich von den meisten gängigen In-Ears und setzt nicht lediglich auf dynamische oder Balanced Armature Schallwandler, sondern kombiniert beide – bei ihm handelt es sich um einen hybriden In-Ear, einer in den letzten Jahren vermehrt aufkommenden Bauweise.



Die meisten In-Ears verwenden dynamische Treiber für die Audiowiedergabe. Diese haben den Vorteil, ohne allzu großen Aufwand das gesamte für den Menschen hörbare Frequenzspektrum abzudecken und ebenfalls ohne große Mühe einen stark angehobenen Bassbereich zu erzielen. Hochwertigen dynamischen In-Ears wird allgemein ein körperhafter, musikalischer Bassbereich nachgesagt, der im Ausklang jedoch meist eher weich als hart und analytisch ist. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Wandlerprinzipen besitzen dynamische Treiber jedoch meist auch eine etwas niedrige Detailauflösung.



Im höherpreisigen und professionellen Bühnenbereich findet man fast nur In-Ears mit Balanced Armature Treibern vor, welche in der Regel eine höhere Auflösung als ihre dynamischen Konsorten besitzen und sehr detailreich, schnell, präzise und auch sehr pegelfest aufspielen, was insbesondere für Bühnenmusiker von Bedeutung ist. Auf der Schattenseite steht, dass ein einzelner BA-Treiber kaum oder nur mit größerem Abstimmungsaufwand den größten Teil des hörbaren Frequenzspektrums abdecken kann und dabei nur mit größerem Aufwand, wie mehreren und voluminösen Treibern für den Tiefton in der Lage ist, extremere Betonungen zu erzielen. Einige Menschen empfinden den Klang von In-Ears mit BA Treibern auch als analytisch, leblos, klinisch oder kalt (in meinen Jahren der Mitgliedschaft, Reviews und Kaufberatung in einem großen deutschen Onlineforum für Audio sind mir diese Begriffe schon mehrfach in Bezug auf die Wahrnehmung von BA-basierten In-Ears, insbesondere bezogen auf den Tiefton,  begegnet).



Hybride In-Ears vereinen die positiven Aspekte aus beiden Welten und setzen auf einen dynamischen Schallwandler für die tiefen Frequenzen und mindestens einen BA Wandler für die mittleren und hohen. Dadurch bleien der Körper und der oft als „musikalisch“ beschriebene Charakter des dynamischen Basses und die Detailauflösung und Präzision des Balanced Armature Mittelhochtöners erhalten – und auf genau diese hybride Technologie setzt Knowledge Zenith mit den ZS5 und spricht damit diejenigen an, welche den klinisch-schnellen Bass eines BA-Treibers als unnatürlich empfinden, jedoch die Auflösung, Schnelligkeit und Präzision in den Mitten und Höhen beibehalten wollen.
*

Lieferumfang:
*
Im Lieferumfang des In-Ears, der in der internationalen Variante in einem kleinen Karton mit Plastik-Sichtfenster geliefert wird, befinden sich drei unterschiedlich große Paare an Silikonaufsätzen und ein noch nicht angebrachtes, dunkles Kabel mit 2-Pin Steckern.









Ordert man das Silber-Upgrade-Kabel, wird dieses in einer separaten kleinen Verpackung geliefert.

Ein Transport-Etui hingegen sucht man vergeblich, was in diesem geringen Preisbereich leider aber auch eher die Norm als die Ausnahme darstellt.



*

*

*


Optik, Haptik, Verarbeitung:
*
Manche der Modelle von Knowledge Zenith lehnen sich, freundlich ausgedrückt, optisch stark an bekannte und etablierte sowie erfolgreiche Modelle großer Hersteller an, so gab es in der Vergangenheit etwa schon In-Ears des asiatischen Herstellers, deren optische Gemeinsamkeit mit Modellen von Herstellern wie Audio Technica oder InEar sich nicht abstreiten ließ.

Beim ZS5 wird diese „Tradition“ fortgesetzt und optische Gemeinsamkeiten mit so manchem In-Ear des amerikanischen Herstellers ALO Audio/Campfire Audio sind sicherlich nicht dem Zufall entsprungen.



Persönlich empfinde ich das Design von Campfire Audio als eines der gelungensten des 21. Jahrhunderts, weshalb mir auch die Optik des ZS5 besonders gut gefällt, auch wenn Knowledge Zenith bei der Formensprache kaum Variation zum Vorbild zeigt und somit fast eine eins-zu-ein Kopie bereitstellt.

Die Kunststoff-Gehäuse mit blauem Metallic-Effekt sind gut verarbeitet und wirken robust. Die schwarzen Schallröhrchen bilden wie beim Vorbild ein separates Element.









Die Faceplate der In-Ears wird von einem Pyramiden-artigen Logo geziert, unter welchem „Four Drivers“ steht.

Auf der Unterseite des Gehäuses steht „ZS5“, „dynamic x2“ und „armature x2“.









Eine Besonderheit bei dem geringen Preis des In-Ears ist, dass die Kabel tauschbar sind und auf den bewährten und robusten 2-Pin Standard setzen.

Das Standard-Kabel ist qualitativ okay, aber etwas unflexibel und Gummi-artig, weshalb ich dazu raten würde, den im Vergleich zu gängigen Kabeln geringen Aufpreis zu zahlen und das Upgrade-Kabel gleich mit zu ordern, denn es ist sehr flexibel, sieht gut aus und besteht unterhalb des Y-Splitters aus vier einzelnen, verdrillten Litzen, die oberhalb des Y-Splitters in verdrillte, aber vergossene Kabel enden.



Beim Anbringen der Kabel an den In-Ears sollte man darauf achten, dass der Buchstabe auf dem Kabel-Stecker nach außen zeigt, damit die Polarität der In-Ears stimmt – zumindest sollte man das meinen, denn beim Exemplar des Kabels, das ich erhielt, stimmten sowohl die Polarität als auch die Seiten nicht. Auch wenn sich dies durch einfaches Tauschen der Seiten und Invertieren eines Kanals einfach korrigieren lässt, ist dies ein Fehler bei der Qualitätskontrolle, der wirklich nicht hätte auftreten müssen.
*

Tragekomfort, Isolation:
*
Allzu kleine Ohrmuscheln sollte man wohl lieber nicht besitzen, damit der ZS5 gut passt, aber Menschen mit durchschnittlicher Ohr-Größe sollten bereits keine Probleme mit der Gehäuse-Größe mehr haben.

In meinen großen Ohrmuscheln zumindest sitzt der In-Ear sehr bequem sowie sicher und ich kann auch nach längerer Tragezeit keine Druckstellen bei mir feststellen.



Wie im professionelleren Sektor und bei den meisten höherpreisigen Modellen im drei- und vierstelligen Euro- und Dollar-Preisbereich üblich, sieht es das Gehäusedesign in Verbindung mit der Kabelführung vor, dass die Kabel über den Ohren getragen werden. Deshalb besitzen die Bügel auch ein eingearbeitetes und formbares Stück Draht.

Dies sorgt neben einem besseren Sitz und Halt auch für verminderte Kabelgeräusche, die trotz des fehlenden Kinnschiebers erfreulich mild ausfallen.









Wie angesichts der belüfteten Gehäuse bereits zu erwarten war, ist die Geräuschisolation weder sonderlich gut noch sonderlich schlecht, sondern fällt recht durchschnittlich aus und ist nur geringfügig besser als bei den 1More E1001 Triple-Driver In-Ears ausgeprägt.* 


Klang:
*
Ich nutzte den ZS5 während des kritischen Hörens mit den größten Silikonaufsätzen aus dem Lieferumfang und dem Silber-Upgrade-Kabel.



Meine hauptsächlich verwendeten Quellgeräte waren der iBasso DX200 (AMP1 Modul) sowie Stoner Acoustics UD125 und HiFime 9018d.
*
Tonalität:
*
Auf der Gehäuse-Innenseite des ZS5 befindet sich eine Belüftungsöffnung („Vent“), die sich, je nachdem, wie stark sie verdeckt wird, was von der individuellen Ohr-Anatomie des Trägers abhängt, direkt auf die Bassquantität des In-Ears auswirkt. Bei gänzlich offenen Vents beträgt diese etwa 9 dB im Vergleich zu einem im Bass Diffusfeld-neutralen In-Ear wie etwa dem Etymotic ER-4SR/ER-4S, wohingegen sie bei gänzlich geschlossen Vents um die 13 dB beträgt.

Bei der Anatomie meiner Ohren ist Letzteres der Fall.



Besonders positiv erwähnenswert ist übrigens die trotz des geringen Preises sehr gute Kanalgleichheit.



- - -



Generell lässt sich der Klang des ZS5 als relativ badewannig beschreiben und ist der Abstimmung des 1More E1001 bis auf den unteren Mittelton recht ähnlich, aber darauf werde ich weiter unten in einem gesonderten Vergleichs-Abschnitt näher und genauer eingehen.



So besitzt der hybride Quad-Driver In-Ear von Knowledge Zenith einen kräftigen Midbass und noch immer kräftig betonten Tiefbass, leistet sich in den unteren Mitten aber ein paar Dezibel zu wenig Pegel, was einhergehend mit der gleichmäßigen Anhebung des oberen Mitteltons zu einer im Stimmbereich hintergründigen und dünnen sowie etwas ausgehöhlten Präsentation führt.

Im Bereich der mittleren Höhen ist der Pegel wieder etwas zurückgenommen, um Headroom für die Betonung der oberen Mitten und des weiter oben folgenden beginnenden Superhochtons, welcher aber nicht stark betont, sondern recht sanft wirkt, zu schaffen.



Sibilanz gibt es im Mittelton glücklicherweise nicht, aber dennoch ist dieser Bereich definitiv nicht die Stärke des ZS5 – durch den etwas zurückgenommenen unteren Mittelton zusammen mit dem gleichmäßig ansteigenden Bereich der oberen Mitten wirken Stimmen distanziert, ausgehöhlt und auch dünner, als sie eigentlich sollten. Dies gilt auch für in diesem Bereich beheimatete Instrumente wie etwa Trompeten, denen es folglich ein wenig an Natürlichkeit in der Darstellung fehlt und die etwas zu dünn wirken.

Der Versuch, hier durch die Betonung für Klarheit zu sorgen, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gänzlich geglückt, wenn die Natürlichkeit des Stimmbereiches zu sehr darunter leidet. Auch schon bei Pop-Musik macht sich dies leider meist bemerkbar und die Präsentation wirkt durch die ausgehöhlt erscheinenden Mitten nicht ganz harmonisch und zusammenhängend. Einzig bei elektronischer Musik ohne oder mit einem nur nebensächlichen vokalen Anteil fällt dieser Makel kaum auf und die Betonung sorgt dann tatsächlich für mehr Klarheit und Brillanz in der Wiedergabe, ohne mit Schärfe oder Sibilanz einherzugehen.



Die Bassbetonung beginnt, bei ca. 400 Hz langsam anzusteigen und peakt bei etwa 60 Hz mit einer Erhöhung von etwa 13 dB im Vergleich zu einem im Bass Diffusfeld-neutralen In-Ear. Bis in den untersten Tiefbass kann dieser Klimax beinahe vollständig gehalten werden und der In-Ear verliert ganz unten nur sehr geringfügig an Energie und bleibt auch im echten Tiefbass noch kräftig betont. Sofern die Aufnahme es hergibt, bekommt man also einen schön tiefen Bass ohne ein wirkliches Abrollen im unteren Tiefbass.

Die Art, wie die Bassbetonung ansteigt und erst recht tief ihren Höhepunkt erreicht, ist gut gelungen, denn dadurch wird ein warmer und dröhnender Grundton als auch unterer Mittelton vermieden, dennoch wäre etwas mehr Pegel im oberen Grundton/unteren Mittelton als ausgleichende Wärme zu den angehobenen oberen Mitten nicht völlig verkehrt gewesen.

Was im Grundton vermieden wird, spielt sich hingegen zu einem gewissen Grad im Midbass ab, der gelegentlich ein wenig dröhnend wirken kann.



Mit einem Sinusgenerator höre ich, dass der Pegel im Mittelton von 1 gen 3,5 kHz gleichmäßig ansteigt; darüber fällt der Pegel wieder etwas ab und mündet in einer zwischen 5 und 6 kHz vorhandenen Senke.

Bei 9 kHz befindet sich der Pegel in meinen Ohren auf einem neutralen Normal-Niveau, mit einer folgenden Betonung zwischen 10 und 13 kHz. Bis 14,5 kHz ist der Superhochtonumfang noch gut, fällt darüber aber im nicht mehr wirklich relevanten Bereich ab.



Der obere Hochton ist für die Preisklasse ziemlich gut und weist keine große Metalligkeit auf und klingt weder zu schnell noch zu langsam ab.



- - -



Zusammenfassen würde ich sagen, dass sich die tonale Abstimmung besonders gut für Drum & Bass sowie elektronische Musik eignet (, solange diese nicht besonders stimmlastig ist und der Text eher Nebensache ist), der Mittelton je nach persönlicher Präferenz für Vokal-lastigere Musik jedoch ein wenig zu hohl wirken kann. So klingt zeitgenössischer Pop zwar nicht völlig daneben, aber das Timbre erscheint ohne Equalizer-Maßnahmen im Mittelton doch gelegentlich etwas zu sehr „off“.

Akustische Musik und Vokaljazz hingegen funktioniert mit dem ZS5 fast überhaupt nicht und wirkt unnatürlich ausgehöhlt. Für Klassik ist das Timbre im Mittelton auch etwas zu unnatürlich, aber letztlich entscheidet auch hier wieder einzig der persönliche Geschmack des Zuhörers.
*
Auflösung:
*
Für den Preis ist das Detailniveau des ZS5 gut – besonders im Mittel- und Hochton wirkt der In-Ear verhältnismäßig detailliert und ordentlich separiert, ohne jedoch die Auflösung und Trennung mancher Modelle der >100€-Klasse zu erreichen.



Zwar ist der Bass für den Preis qualitativ angemessen, besitzt aber ultimativ dennoch nicht die höchste Geschwindigkeit, Kontrolle, Festigkeit oder Definition und wirkt etwas stumpf sowie weich, wodurch er einen manchmal etwas dröhnenden Charakter bekommt.

Auch wenn man viel mehr beim Preis nicht wirklich erwarten darf, macht dies der Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD dann doch etwas besser und bietet den knackigeren und schnelleren Tiefton, leistet sich jedoch den unruhigeren und schärferen Hochton.



Im Mittel- und Hochton hingegen leistet sich der ZS5 keine wirkliche Schwäche und trennt einzelne Elemente ordentlich voneinander und verrichtet für einen Backup- oder Budget-In-Ear einen wirklich guten Dienst.
*
Räumliche Darstellung:
*
Wo der ZS5 gut punkten kann, ist die räumliche Präsentation, die sich, was ihre Präzision betrifft, von so einigem Budget-In-Ears abgrenzt.

Die Bühnengröße des In-Ears ist nicht besonders erwähnenswert und stellt sich in ihrer Ausprägung als recht durchschnittlich groß, aber nicht eingeengt dar, mit einer Breite-zu-Tiefe-Verteilung von etwa 65 zu 35%.

Die Instrumentenseparation und Ortungsgenauigkeit hingegen ist gut und man erhält somit das Gefühl einer recht genauen und zusammenhängenden Bühne, der es zur Perfektion im Budget-Bereich nur noch etwas an mehr Genauigkeit bei der Darstellung von Leere zwischen einzelnen Instrumenten fehlt.



- - -



*Im Vergleich mit dem 1More E1001:*



Zuerst einmal das Offensichtliche: der 1More ist ein Triple-Hybrid (1x DD, 2x BA) mit fest angebrachtem Kabel und Metall-Gehäusen, die für eine Trageweise nach unten entwickelt wurden, während der ZS5 ein Quadruple-Hybrid (2x DD, 2x BA) In-Ear mit austauschbarem 2-Pin Kabel und recht ergonomisch geformten Kunststoff-Gehäusen sowie einer Trageweise mit dem Kabel über den Ohren ist. Was den Preis angeht, kostet der 1More etwa doppelt bis dreimal so viel wie der Knowledge Zenith In-Ear.

Was die Trageweise und die Beschaffenheit des (Upgrade-) Kabels betrifft, bevorzuge ich persönlich den ZS5. Das Design der Gehäuse finde ich hingegen bei beiden In-Ears sehr ansprechend.



Tonal sind sich beide In-Ears gar nicht mal so unähnlich und weisen einige Gemeinsamkeiten auf,





ohne letztlich jedoch völlig identisch zu klingen.

Der 1More besitzt ein wenig mehr Bassquantität als der ZS5 und den im Vergleich etwas wärmeren Grundton.

Auch beim E1001 klingen Stimmen etwas hintergründig und ein wenig ausgehöhlt, wenngleich etwas weniger deutlich als beim In-Ear von Knowledge Zenith, wodurch der 1More ultimativ die besseren, aber nichtsdestotrotz ebenfalls nicht perfekten Mitten besitzt.

Der obere Hochton/beginnende Superhochton des 1More ist stärker akzentuiert und wirkt als Folge dessen metallischer.



Was die Auflösung betrifft, befindet sich zwischen beiden In-Ears keine große Kluft (ganz im Gegenteil sogar, denn beide spielen in dieser Angelegenheit sehr dicht beieinander), aber der E1001 besitzt im Mittel- und Hochton insgesamt doch die noch etwas höhere Detailfülle und bessere Separation einzelner Noten.

Im Bassbereich besitzen beide In-Ears nicht den besten dynamischen Treiber und klingen recht weich und eher langsam. Auch wenn der 1More hier den im Vergleich geringfügig trockeneren Bass besitzt, ist die Textur beim Tiefton des Knowledge Zenith um eine Nuance besser.



Beide In-Ears besitzen eine ähnlich große Bühne mit einem kleinen Ausdehnungs-Vorteil für den In-Ear von Knowledge Zenith. Dem ZS5 gelingt die Darstellung von Leere etwas besser, wohingegen der 1More die etwas präzisere Instrumententrennung besitzt.



- - -



Auch wenn der 1More insgesamt im Mittel- und Hochton die im Vergleich geringfügig höhere Detailauflösung bietet, stellt der ZS5 zu einem geringeren Preis eine tonal recht ähnliche Alternative dar.
*

Fazit:
*
Technisch ist der günstige Knowledge Zenith ZS5 für den geringen Preis als hybrider In-Ear recht überzeugend und geht in eine tonal sehr ähnliche Richtung wie der sehr beliebte E1001 Triple-Driver von 1More, mit einem hier und da mal besseren oder schlechteren tonalen und Auflösungs-technischen Bereich, ist aber wie auch schon der 1More insgesamt nicht perfekt und besitzt nicht die trockenste oder schnellste Implementierung des dynamischen Basstreibers und wirkt im Mittelton etwas ausgehöhlt sowie distanziert. Im Mittel- und Hochton hingegen löst er gut auf und besitzt ebenfalls eine überzeugende und recht präzise räumliche Abbildung.









So besitzt der In-Ear eine durchaus gelungene Spaßabstimmung mit etwas weniger gut gelungenen Mitten, die definitiv nicht unbedingt jedermanns Geschmack treffen werden.

Beispielsweise harmoniert diese Abstimmung im Mittelton aus meiner Sicht mit elektronischer Musik sowie Drum & Bass besonders gut, wirkt bei stimmlastigen Titeln hingegen nicht so natürlich und wäre hier nicht unbedingt meine persönliche erste Wahl.





Durch den geringen Preis, die überzeugende technische Präsentation und die ergonomischen Gehäuse mit austauschbaren Kabeln komme ich schließlich trotz des Tieftons, der in Sachen Geschwindigkeit und Trockenheit noch etwas besser sein könnte und trotz der etwas ausgehöhlt erscheinenden Mitten doch noch zu einem insgesamt positiven Resümee, denn wie bereits beim E1001 überwiegen auch beim ZS5 letztlich trotz der gewissen Imperfektionen noch die positiven klanglichen Aspekte.


----------



## 1clearhead

HiFiChris said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 'HiFiChris'! Completely awesome review.


----------



## seilent

received my zs5 + silver

DAC = Fiio Q1
OOTB impression

this is 100% subjective
the sibilance is somewhat similar (a bit more actually) compared to my 4in1 (using tennmak upgrade cable, not like there's any difference anyway, but some ppl might bother about it)
bass wise, it indeed has more bass in a sense. but it's a little muddy, only a very little though, should be fine after some brain burn in
while it's indeed punchy it feels like something is like holding it up

and probably i'm the only one that's not so impressed with soundstage?
i feel like its about the same with 4in1
clarity 4in1 still wins

overall i don't think it's better than 4in1,as there's ups and downs.
if you want a bit more bass go for zs5, if you like clarity go for 4in1

now i'm interested how 6in1 sounds like


----------



## bhazard

If anyone wants to jump in on getting a measurement device, now is the time. $39 instead of $79 for the Vibro Veritas:
https://diyearphone.com/products/veritas


----------



## gearofwar

Have been using Z5 for 2 days now with Whiplash Twau gold, the difference is like night and day. The stock and silver are such shame for such good iem.


----------



## HiFiChris

These days, I have also finished and published my (German) review of the EasyAcc SoundCup-L Bluetooth speaker. It can be accessed here: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/06/easyacc-soundcup-l-review.html

 

As usual, there's a translator option/widget in the navigation bar.


Shortly summarised, it does have its good sides, but the negative aspects unfortunately outweigh them in the end (e.g. cheap feeling volume controller and a stupid and miss-adjusted compressor in the lows that causes some stupid things to happen in the lows at low listening levels (such as "pumping" in the bass and the lows' volume constantly changing)). No recommendation from me.
The Mi Bluetooth Speaker is still the noticeably better device (by a fairly large amount).


----------



## colgateam

wrong thread?


----------



## audio123

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/bs1-experience-ver-earbud.22473/reviews

My take on the Penon BS1. 
Cheers.


----------



## toddy0191

seilent said:


> received my zs5 + silver
> 
> DAC = Fiio Q1
> OOTB impression
> ...



Shocked at your soundstage comments as to me they have the best soundstage of any iem I own (including the 4in1).

I like the 4in1, but I think the ZS5s dump on them from a great height in clarity, separation, layering, mids, sub bass impact  and soundstage.

Like you said though, it's all subjective!



P.s.

Try the larger tips with a shallow fit as they massively improved for me with a good seal.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 21, 2017)

Last night, I was comparing the SENDIY M1221 against the "intime SORA's" and even though the SORA's has very good resolution....just as good as the K3 PRO's, K3 HD's, and KZ ZS5's, the sense of imaging, staging, openess, and details still went to the SENDIY M1221. It was as if someone took a vail off the drivers.
M1221 are still my favorite for imaging, RES, and clarity.  ...can't go wrong with 3 tuning nozzles that really work well.


----------



## snip3r77

toddy0191 said:


> Shocked at your soundstage comments as to me they have the best soundstage of any iem I own (including the 4in1).
> 
> I like the 4in1, but I think the ZS5s dump on them from a great height in clarity, separation, layering, mids, sub bass impact  and soundstage.
> 
> ...



I have the JVC Spirals. Will it work well?


----------



## Vidal

Well the Blitzwolf Hybrids were a bit 'meh!', certainly nothing to write home about.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> Well the Blitzwolf Hybrids were a bit 'meh!', certainly nothing to write home about.



That's disappointing. I was looking forward to hearing good news on those.


----------



## crabdog

I can't believe nobody else has tried the Veedix NC50!


----------



## Vidal

I would if I could afford them.


----------



## Skullophile

Bummer about the Blitzwolf Hybirds. I will write up a requick view of their single graphene driver soon.

Does anyone remember those Balanced armature full size headphones from taobao?
I'm interested in giving them a go.


----------



## Skullophile

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MMCX-Silver...hash=item3d3a0914f5:m:m01b3RXRyNAlMMNDE_brltQ

2.5mm balanced MMCX for $15

BAM


----------



## Skullophile

Found them...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MaG...lgo_pvid=076c2e84-006c-4ad7-8a33-74884ac5cb8d

I've tried dynamic, electrostatic, piezoelectric and planar so now it's just BA and electret to go.


----------



## Slater (Jun 22, 2017)

Skullophile said:


> Found them...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MaG...lgo_pvid=076c2e84-006c-4ad7-8a33-74884ac5cb8d
> 
> I've tried dynamic, electrostatic, piezoelectric and planar so now it's just BA and electret to go.



Hmmm, I'm skeptical that BA drivers placed that far away from your ear will make any difference whatsoever. Otherwise, it would be commonplace in full-size headphones wouldn't it?

The other possibility is that description is a typo/erroneous.

That's a ~$60 headphone. You can buy 4 of them for $240!


----------



## crabdog

slaterlovesspam said:


> Hmmm, I'm skeptical that BA drivers placed that far away from your ear will make any difference whatsoever. Otherwise, it would be commonplace in full-size headphones wouldn't it?
> 
> The other possibility is that description is a typo/erroneous.
> 
> That's a ~$60 headphone. You can buy 4 of them for $240!


Some of the Final Audio Sonorous headphones use a hybrid DD + BA system.


----------



## HiFiChris

As far as I know, ADVANCED, formerly ADV.Sound, has even got a 7-driver (iIrc) hybrid over-ear headphone (prototype) with no less than 6 BA drivers.


----------



## Slater

HiFiChris said:


> As far as I know, ADVANCED, formerly ADV.Sound, has even got a 7-driver (iIrc) hybrid over-ear headphone (prototype) with no less than 6 BA drivers.





crabdog said:


> Some of the Final Audio Sonorous headphones use a hybrid DD + BA system.



Interesting indeed.


----------



## Drakis

I see that Urbanfun's are now sold in two "types": beryllium or hybrid... Anyone knows the difference?


----------



## Shinry

Hi guys, 
just received a small package containing a Songful S1.
I got to say, I'm very pleased with this 3$ random purchase (Gearsbest, other dealers might charge more)
I'd describe it as a V-shape with a bit recessed mids, a light peak in the lower treble regions and not overly accentuated but still powerfull bass. Pretty fast bass I've got to say. Claritywise they've got it easy to compete with my KZs.
The most obvious downside: Those don't like to play at low volumes, quite a bummer.

Comfortwise they are really good fit for my ears, though I had to switch tips to get a decent seal.
Builtquality is ok-ish once again. The cable is coated in rubber and seems to need a while to be straightend. The plug is angled 45°, quite uncommon. 
One worthy addition to my library.


----------



## Skullophile

I found this one on taobao

https://world.tmall.com/item/525070...c306c1b0195df&abbucket=16&skuId=3175827175758

looks the same but no mention of armatures

This Senhear company looks intriguing.

https://world.taobao.com/item/54720...spm=a312a.7700824.w4002-15696764216.53.PD5qQP


----------



## VinceHill24

Some interesting find on Taobao. From YINJW which has been quiet for long. A 3 dynamic driver with crossover.. for 99RMB without mic, seems interesting

http://c.b1yt.com/h.QKVXhf?cv=MyJGZy2zSRc&sm=c691d9


----------



## LaurenceF

What should I choose?
KZ ZS5, VJJB N1, or Tennmak Pro?
I like mics and detachable cables, under $30 USD. 
I also like a slight bass thump (V signature?), and currently have a pair of KZ ZS3.


----------



## Vidal

LaurenceF said:


> What should I choose?
> KZ ZS5, VJJB N1, or Tennmak Pro?
> I like mics and detachable cables, under $30 USD.
> I also like a slight bass thump (V signature?), and currently have a pair of KZ ZS3.



The N1 are crap, the Pro have too much mid-bass.


----------



## LaurenceF

Vidal said:


> The N1 are crap, the Pro have too much mid-bass.


ZS5s it is. (Actually, might want to wait until more people have received theirs and the prices go down.)


----------



## Vidal

LaurenceF said:


> ZS5s it is. (Actually, might want to wait until more people have received theirs and the prices go down.)



Doubt they'll drop much more than Gearbest's price


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> The N1 are crap, the Pro have too much mid-bass.



+1


----------



## Slater

VinceHill24 said:


> Some interesting find on Taobao. From YINJW which has been quiet for long. A 3 dynamic driver with crossover.. for 99RMB without mic, seems interesting
> 
> http://c.b1yt.com/h.QKVXhf?cv=MyJGZy2zSRc&sm=c691d9



Man that has possibilities.

I LOVE the fact that it can be worn down or up!

Although it reminds of a little too much of the same crappy 2 micro-drivers used in the VJJB V1 (of which they are also selling a version of).

Basically that P8 model looks like the VJJB N1 and the VJJB V1 got together and had a baby, and this was the result.

Are you going to order one and check it out?


----------



## LaurenceF

Vidal said:


> Doubt they'll drop much more than Gearbest's price


I want a mic and Gearbest doesn't offer one.


----------



## Vidal

LaurenceF said:


> I want a mic and Gearbest doesn't offer one.



Use the cable from the ZS3 it'll fit.


----------



## toddy0191 (Jun 22, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Use the cable from the ZS3 it'll fit.



That's what I'm using and it works perfectly.



LaurenceF said:


> I want a mic and Gearbest doesn't offer one.



Don't wait for more impressions, get them using the code from gearbest, they're amazing for that price.

I literally listen to them at every opportunity!


----------



## slowpickr

Below is a link to my review of the Sendiy M1221.  Another great Chi-Fi offering IMHO.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/sendiy-audio-m1221.22480/


----------



## harry501501

Been messing around with MEMT X5 last few hours. Jeez these things are VERY tip dependant for me. The ones that come with it make the mids too forward and it's an overly thick listen with muddy bass. Tried Spinfits which opens it up slightly and tightens up the bass but mids still bit too fwd for my liking. Then tried small INAIRS foams which work wonders with it. The sound is MUCH more open and it's as if someone blew air in to them, mids are a bit thinner but still smooth and bass is again tighter. Deep sub bass, but it's still slightly boomy but these are under £20. Vocals are nice. Fun and musical with decent soundstage.

Item itself is lovely,comes very nicely packaged. A lot of cable noise tho.


----------



## harry501501

MEMT X5 also has good amount of detail for an IEM with a warm signature. They actually remind me of the MME Pinnacle P1 sound... obviously not on same level 

Tried some action movies with it, like battle scenes from Force Awakens and Rogue One... they actually do an excellent job with them. Big bass slams and open sound make it very enjoyable for them


----------



## VinceHill24

slaterlovesspam said:


> Man that has possibilities.
> 
> I LOVE the fact that it can be worn down or up!
> 
> ...


The same thought comes to my mind too after i've made the impulse buy and now i'm kinda in regret mode when Vidal says N1 is crap haha. I think it's gonna turn out to be something bassy that i won't like, just like the previous DZAT DT-05 which was also an impulse buy that i regretted so much. It just looks so stunning that i can't resist it lol.


----------



## Slater

VinceHill24 said:


> The same thought comes to my mind too after i've made the impulse buy and now i'm kinda in regret mode when Vidal says N1 is crap haha. I think it's gonna turn out to be something bassy that i won't like, just like the previous DZAT DT-05 which was also an impulse buy that i regretted so much. It just looks so stunning that i can't resist it lol.



Yeah, the sexy looks of the DZAT DT-05 almost sucked me in too.

So you did end up ordering the YINJW, or no?


----------



## VinceHill24

slaterlovesspam said:


> Yeah, the sexy looks of the DZAT DT-05 almost sucked me in too.
> 
> So you did end up ordering the YINJW, or no?


Ordered anyway. Even if it turn out to be sucks i still can use the mic for daily use hopefully.


----------



## yangian

VinceHill24 said:


> Some interesting find on Taobao. From YINJW which has been quiet for long. A 3 dynamic driver with crossover.. for 99RMB without mic, seems interesting
> 
> http://c.b1yt.com/h.QKVXhf?cv=MyJGZy2zSRc&sm=c691d9



Must buy!


----------



## Slater

VinceHill24 said:


> Ordered anyway. Even if it turn out to be sucks i still can use the mic for daily use hopefully.



Cool, I'll be interested in your impressions once they arrive.

Have you ever heard the VJJB V1? And if so, did you like it?

I own it and have my own opinions, but I'm curious what your opinion is assuming you've heard them.


----------



## VinceHill24

slaterlovesspam said:


> Cool, I'll be interested in your impressions once they arrive.
> 
> Have you ever heard the VJJB V1? And if so, did you like it?
> 
> I own it and have my own opinions, but I'm curious what your opinion is assuming you've heard them.


I've only heard the DZAT DT05 before which is supposed to be its competitor. Have not heard the N1 but @Vidal says it's crap while the other reviewer rated it highly so i'm not sure, maybe i should get one to try out someday. All these dual dynamic or multi-dynamic driver is not really my preference but i always fall for impulse buying especially when the looks and design is attractive to me (like the case of DZAT) so there goes my money again... should've waited for a bit till salary day for the Veedix NC50 as i really wanted to try that out and i believe it should be good with so many positive Taobao reviews and Crabdog's recommendation. Probably next month then...


----------



## smy1

Have you guys listen to the xiaomi basic in ear? They are $5 and they sound so good!


----------



## Vidal

VinceHill24 said:


> I've only heard the DZAT DT05 before which is supposed to be its competitor. Have not heard the N1 but @Vidal says it's crap while the other reviewer rated it highly so i'm not sure, maybe i should get one to try out someday. All these dual dynamic or multi-dynamic driver is not really my preference but i always fall for impulse buying especially when the looks and design is attractive to me (like the case of DZAT) so there goes my money again... should've waited for a bit till salary day for the Veedix NC50 as i really wanted to try that out and i believe it should be good with so many positive Taobao reviews and Crabdog's recommendation. Probably next month then...



Vince, I could be wrong about them. 

I guess the other reviewer you're referring to is Audiobudget - as far as I can tell he prefers v.bassy earphones and as far as I can tell doesn't mind missing mids. If the Veedix NC50 drop in price I'll snap a pair up. If you can, snap up a pair of the Daono D21 and see how they compare to the VJJB N1, I think for $4 you'll be impressed. They're the complete antithesis of the N1s.


----------



## 1clearhead

slowpickr said:


> Below is a link to my review of the Sendiy M1221.  Another great Chi-Fi offering IMHO.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/sendiy-audio-m1221.22480/


Nice review! Cheers! 

Personally, these still continue to be my best for its resolution, imaging, and clarity.


----------



## 1clearhead

Vidal said:


> The N1 are crap, the Pro have too much mid-bass.


 +1 ....I really coudn't get a grip on the N1's, they were too grainy for me before and after burning them in. Yike!


----------



## crabdog

VinceHill24 said:


> I've only heard the DZAT DT05 before which is supposed to be its competitor. Have not heard the N1 but @Vidal says it's crap while the other reviewer rated it highly so i'm not sure, maybe i should get one to try out someday. All these dual dynamic or multi-dynamic driver is not really my preference but i always fall for impulse buying especially when the looks and design is attractive to me (like the case of DZAT) so there goes my money again... should've waited for a bit till salary day for the Veedix NC50 as i really wanted to try that out and i believe it should be good with so many positive Taobao reviews and Crabdog's recommendation. Probably next month then...


Funny you should mention the NC50 as I took it to work with me today. It's definitely my current favorite sub $100 IEM. Soundstage is even better than I remembered and the overall sound just nails my personal preferences. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do if you end up getting it.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Anyone here try the NiceHCK **** UE.  I just got it and i'm amazed as to how good it sounds. I also used this cable as an upgrade and it made a considerable improvement.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FW5JBSE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## peter123

Dark Helmet said:


> Anyone here try the NiceHCK **** UE.  I just got it and i'm amazed as to how good it sounds. I also used this cable as an upgrade and it made a considerable improvement.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FW5JBSE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



What's the difference to the original UE? I don't use HCK due to bad experience with them but I do own both the original UE and UEs and find both to be really good for their respective price.....


----------



## VinceHill24

Vidal said:


> Vince, I could be wrong about them.
> 
> I guess the other reviewer you're referring to is Audiobudget - as far as I can tell he prefers v.bassy earphones and as far as I can tell doesn't mind missing mids. If the Veedix NC50 drop in price I'll snap a pair up. If you can, snap up a pair of the Daono D21 and see how they compare to the VJJB N1, I think for $4 you'll be impressed. They're the complete antithesis of the N1s.


 You're right. I used to read blindly his review till i found myself on head-fi, can't take his words seriously especially with all the loudness things. Nevertheless still a good job promoting the industry so that there's more competition between manufacturers. I'll be interested to hear out the Daono too... i believe it's also known as KDK-202 if not mistaken.



crabdog said:


> Funny you should mention the NC50 as I took it to work with me today. It's definitely my current favorite sub $100 IEM. Soundstage is even better than I remembered and the overall sound just nails my personal preferences. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do if you end up getting it.


Totally out of budget after the 618 Taobao sales. I hesitated so much between this, TFZ exclusive 5 and ended up getting AUNE M1s instead because i wanna try out its balance output so i'm very broke now. Do you think this rivals the TFZ Exclusive King ? Have seen some Taobao reviews compared them to those 10x its price, seems too good to be missed.


----------



## crabdog

VinceHill24 said:


> You're right. I used to read blindly his review till i found myself on head-fi, can't take his words seriously especially with all the loudness things. Nevertheless still a good job promoting the industry so that there's more competition between manufacturers. I'll be interested to hear out the Daono too... i believe it's also known as KDK-202 if not mistaken.
> 
> Totally out of budget after the 618 Taobao sales. I hesitated so much between this, TFZ exclusive 5 and ended up getting AUNE M1s instead because i wanna try out its balance output so i'm very broke now. Do you think this rivals the TFZ Exclusive King ? Have seen some Taobao reviews compared them to those 10x its price, seems too good to be missed.


To be honest I prefer it over the King. It's lighter, more comfortable and has a lower in-ear profile. The overall sound is a little warmer and doesn't get hot in the treble. Right now I'm thinking it might have a bigger soundstage too but I'd have to A/B them to be sure.


----------



## VinceHill24

crabdog said:


> To be honest I prefer it over the King. It's lighter, more comfortable and has a lower in-ear profile. The overall sound is a little warmer and doesn't get hot in the treble. Right now I'm thinking it might have a bigger soundstage too but I'd have to A/B them to be sure.


Sounds very positive. One of the reason i'm attracted to try is because it's using a single dynamic driver that features DLC diaphragm. When everyone's busy going graphene, 1More and Veedix is heading towards the DLC diaphragm application.


----------



## robervaul

OSTRY KC09 Review


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> OSTRY KC09 Review



Beautiful IEM. I want some.


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Beautiful IEM. I want some.



I have to agree.  Ostry's design department is quite talented


----------



## robervaul

$200 ?


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> $200 ?


Same territory as LZ A4, TFZ B2A, Sendiy M1221 and Pinnacle P1!


----------



## slowpickr

robervaul said:


> OSTRY KC09 Review




I wish I hadn't seen this...


----------



## groucho69

slowpickr said:


> I wish I hadn't seen this...



Never too many...


----------



## Dark Helmet

peter123 said:


> What's the difference to the original UE? I don't use HCK due to bad experience with them but I do own both the original UE and UEs and find both to be really good for their respective price.....


Probably nothing. I know it has been out for a while. I just got them and really like them. Ridiculous value for $22.


----------



## bhazard

Ostry has a new IEM? Awesome. They were one of the originals who help start the whole craze.


----------



## slowpickr

bhazard said:


> Ostry has a new IEM? Awesome. They were one of the originals who help start the whole craze.



I still have my trusty KC06As.  Think I'm going to put them back into rotation again...


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi, I'm looking for a Portable Headphone Amplifier preferably with a DAC between the $50-100 range.
Is there any gems to be found in this bracket? If it isn't portable but it's really good value I would consider it, or is it better to buy a good dap instead (Like the Cayin N3)?
I've been looking at these. Anyone have any experience with the Breeze E17, E47, Topping NX3, ?
I can solder so if anyone has found Good DIY stuff I will look at that too. Thanks a lot if anyone responds.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...able-amp-high-end-CPI/808374_32646176148.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wor...a03e336a-30&algo_pvid=6cecaacd-96a6-493d-af00https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ba03e336a-4&algo_pvid=6cecaacd-96a6-493d-af00


----------



## Slater (Jun 23, 2017)

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a Portable Headphone Amplifier preferably with a DAC between the $50-100 range.
> Is there any gems to be found in this bracket? If it isn't portable but it's really good value I would consider it, or is it better to buy a good dap instead (Like the Cayin N3)?
> I've been looking at these. Anyone have any experience with the Breeze E17, E47, Topping NX3, ?
> I can solder so if anyone has found Good DIY stuff I will look at that too. Thanks a lot if anyone responds.
> ...



Does it have to be a DAC, or will DAP do?

And do you need bluetooth/aptX?

What is the typical impedance of the headphones and/or IEMs you're planning on driving?


----------



## newtophones07

robervaul said:


> OSTRY KC09 Review





where can you buy these?


----------



## DBaldock9 (Jun 23, 2017)

newtophones07 said:


> where can you buy these?



Shenzhenaudio has Tweeted about the Ostry KC09, but it's not showing up on their website yet - https://www.shenzhenaudio.com/

It is apparently mentioned on several Russian language websites - try a Google Search.


----------



## Slater (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone ever heard of the Mifo R1?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ine-Control-for-Mobile-Phone/32816640160.html
https://www.amazon.com/Mifo-Headphones-Earpgones-Earbuds-Compatible/dp/B071KJ1CBG
Looks like an interesting design - dual graphene film drivers - 1 handling each range of frequencies. What's the most interesting is that the drivers are oriented in a sort of stacked configuration, facing opposite directions to one another (with 1 driver front-firing and the other firing towards the back of the housing). I've personally never seen this configuration before.

The Amazon description is Chinglishy, but the listing says the housing has "independent stereo sound cavities". I am taking this to mean that the shell possibly has separate sections for each driver (like the KZ ZS1 and ZN1 had for example), vs just dumping the output of both drivers into the same cavity and praying for the best. Whether this is a good design or not is anyone's guess, but it's interesting nonetheless.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

slaterlovesspam said:


> Does it have to be a DAC, or will DAP do?
> 
> And do you need bluetooth/aptX?
> 
> What is the typical impedance of the headphones and/or IEMs you're planning on driving?


If I can get a Dap that sounds as good as a DAC for the same price, then I would prefer a Dap. I was just under the impression that a Dac at the same price would sound better than a Dap. 
No bluetooth needed. 
Impedance, all my Earphones and Planned headphones are very low impedance, but I have a full size amp with no Preamp, so I was planning to get something so I wouldn't need a preamp. Is that a bad idea?


----------



## TwoPalms

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a Portable Headphone Amplifier preferably with a DAC between the $50-100 range.
> Is there any gems to be found in this bracket? If it isn't portable but it's really good value I would consider it, or is it better to buy a good dap instead (Like the Cayin N3)?
> I've been looking at these. Anyone have any experience with the Breeze E17, E47, Topping NX3, ?
> I can solder so if anyone has found Good DIY stuff I will look at that too. Thanks a lot if anyone responds.
> ...



Cayin N3 is a good DAP. For DAC Under $100 you can consider Topping NX4. Slightly wider soundstage & better power


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

TwoPalms said:


> Cayin N3 is a good DAP. For DAC Under $100 you can consider Topping NX4. Slightly wider soundstage & better power


So the NX4 has better sound quality than the N3?


----------



## TwoPalms

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> So the NX4 has better sound quality than the N3?


Both have different sound signature. N3 warmer, better bass & imaging. NX4 more airy feel & wider soundstage.


----------



## Sylmar

Drakis said:


> I see that Urbanfun's are now sold in two "types": beryllium or hybrid... Anyone knows the difference?


I'm wondering the same thing. I also noted that some come with a textured cable and some with a smooth rubber cable.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

Drakis said:


> I see that Urbanfun's are now sold in two "types": beryllium or hybrid... Anyone knows the difference?



Links please?


----------



## crabdog

New hybrid on the scene, the JOYFUL XG60.


----------



## wastan

LaurenceF said:


> ZS5s it is. (Actually, might want to wait until more people have received theirs and the prices go down.)



ZS5 is THE choice for what you want. Ask the ali sellers for discounts. I got mine for $22.60.


----------



## TheWongWrong (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone tried these? 27$, 2DD, looks pretty good, in line controls look pretty unique. Has me interested. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M0XYNWW?psc=1#immersive-view_1498320884778


----------



## Frederick Wang

crabdog said:


> To be honest I prefer it over the King. It's lighter, more comfortable and has a lower in-ear profile. The overall sound is a little warmer and doesn't get hot in the treble. Right now I'm thinking it might have a bigger soundstage too but I'd have to A/B them to be sure.


late for the party... IT refers to Veedix NC50?


----------



## Sylmar

TheWongWrong said:


> Anyone tried these? 27$, 2DD, looks pretty good, in line controls look pretty unique. Has me interested.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M0XYNWW?psc=1#immersive-view_1498320884778



Much cheaper on Ali it seems (USD 15.19) Must say that I do not know this IEM. Wonder how they sound compared to f.i. Tennmak Pro.


----------



## Slater

Sylmar said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I also noted that some come with a textured cable and some with a smooth rubber cable.



No comparison whatsoever. The urbanfun hybrid is the (only) one you want.


----------



## Slater

wastan said:


> ZS5 is THE choice for what you want. Ask the ali sellers for discounts. I got mine for $22.60.



Or GearBest for $19.99


----------



## crabdog

Frederick Wang said:


> late for the party... IT refers to Veedix NC50?


Correct.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Loving these...


----------



## Sylmar (Jun 24, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> No comparison whatsoever. The urbanfun hybrid is the (only) one you want.



That's the one with the braided cable? I got the smooth grey rubber cable version myself. Must say that it really sounds okay. Couldn't it be a revision to cut costs on (cable) materials? I know KZ did more or less revise their ZST. Seems to happen from time to time.


----------



## Sylmar

ScottPilgrim said:


> Loving these...



Listening to them as I type this. They quickly have become my preferred IEM for daily use.


----------



## teesui

crabdog said:


> New hybrid on the scene, the JOYFUL XG60.



Those shells look a lot like the Beyerdynamic Xelento shells.........or am I imagining things?


----------



## crabdog

teesui said:


> Those shells look a lot like the Beyerdynamic Xelento shells.........or am I imagining things?


Yup, not far off the Xelento and also close to the Whizzer A15 which fit my ears like a glove.


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> Yup, not far off the Xelento and also close to the Whizzer A15 which fit my ears like a glove.



I still prefer my gloves on my hands


----------



## RyanM

crabdog said:


> Yup, not far off the Xelento and also close to the Whizzer A15 which fit my ears like a glove.



Wildly underrated earphones here in Head-Fi Chi-Fi land. They are truly extraordinry in fit, build and comfort. Remarkable soundstage. Beautiful tuning.


----------



## Slater

RyanM said:


> Wildly underrated earphones here in Head-Fi Chi-Fi land. They are truly extraordinry in fit, build and comfort. Remarkable soundstage. Beautiful tuning.



Which ones are you talking about - the Xelento or the Whizzer A15?


----------



## RyanM

slaterlovesspam said:


> Which ones are you talking about - the Xelento or the Whizzer A15?



Im talking about the A15 - I haven't heard the Xelento.


----------



## Slater (Jun 24, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Anyone know anything about the JBMMJ MJ9013?
> 
> I searched and found absolutely no reviews or comments anywhere.
> 
> ...



Update on this. I received these today and they are total junk.

It has terrible build quality  - cheap lightweight plastic, the aluminum portion is as thin as aluminum foil, the "gold plated" 3.5mm jack is brown and dingy (gold plating my arse), and the 3.5mm jack is flaky so one of the channels cuts out while listening. The sound is poor OOB, and remind me of a notch below the free earbuds that come with cell phones. If I eq the snot out of them I can get halfway decent sound (equal to a $4 KZ), but that's not saying a lot.

The one I received looks like the 2nd one I posted - 'closed' housing (vs the sexy open housing in the 1st photo), paper thin noodle cable, inadequate strain relief, and the printing on the zippered accessory case is crooked and blurry. Since I have nothing to compare it to I have to assume it's 'genuine'. But if you were a stranger and walked up to me on the street, showed them to me and asked me if I thought they was genuine or counterfeit, I'd tell you they seemed as counterfeit as a 3 dollar bill (based on sound/build quality alone and the blurry printing on the case).

All in all, a waste of money. I cant even give them away because of the channel cutting out issue. And I'm not going to spend a dime terminating with a new 3.5mm jack because the sound isn't even that good. Needless to say, based on this experience, I don't plan on trying any more of the JBMMJ brand.

Looks like it's destined as another cat toy *sigh*.


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> Update on this. I received these today and they are total junk.
> 
> It has terrible build quality  - cheap lightweight plastic, the aluminum portion is as thin as aluminum foil, the "gold plated" 3.5mm jack is brown and dingy (gold plating my arse), and the 3.5mm jack is flaky so one of the channels cuts out while listening. The sound is poor OOB, and remind me of a notch below the free earbuds that come with cell phones. If I eq the snot out of them I can get halfway decent sound (equal to a $4 KZ), but that's not saying a lot.
> 
> ...



Well you can't blame kitty,


----------



## crabdog

RyanM said:


> Wildly underrated earphones here in Head-Fi Chi-Fi land. They are truly extraordinry in fit, build and comfort. Remarkable soundstage. Beautiful tuning.


I have to agree with you. Apart from a slightly flabby bass and the memory wire they are fun as heck and the build quality is stellar. The airy treble is outstanding.


----------



## normanl

slaterlovesspam said:


> Or GearBest for $19.99


It's currently listed for $24.99 in stead of $19.99


----------



## normanl

Is "VOGROUND Store" reliable to order? Has anyone dealt with this store?


----------



## RayNg

normanl said:


> It's currently listed for $24.99 in stead of $19.99


Coupon "KZZS5" brings the price to $19.99. Unfortunately the coupon expired few days ago.



normanl said:


> Is "VOGROUND Store" reliable to order? Has anyone dealt with this store?


Seem alright to me.


----------



## RyanM

crabdog said:


> I have to agree with you. Apart from a slightly flabby bass and the memory wire they are fun as heck and the build quality is stellar. The airy treble is outstanding.



Agreed. Bass benefits from slight decrease via eq and the stock cable makes for a challenging fit for my ears. I've replaced it and the IEM fits unlike an OJ glove now.


----------



## Slater

RayNg said:


> Coupon "KZZS5" brings the price to $19.99. Unfortunately the coupon expired few days ago.



Cool. It will be on sale again. They have flash sales all of the time. Probably be a dollar or two cheaper next time as well.


----------



## Pastapipo

crabdog said:


> Same territory as LZ A4, TFZ B2A, Sendiy M1221 and Pinnacle P1!



So is the LZ A4 still the king of this segment or is there a new kid in town?


----------



## crabdog

Pastapipo said:


> So is the LZ A4 still the king of this segment or is there a new kid in town?


For myself, some are better for certain situations but the A4 still amazes me with it's ability to sound smooth and engaging while picking up details the others often miss. I've not heard the P1 though so can't comment on that.


----------



## peter123 (Jun 25, 2017)

Fwiw my Magosi K3 HD will arrive tomorrow so we'll see soon how they hold up against the A4's


----------



## Pastapipo

peter123 said:


> Fwiw my Magosi K3 HD will stive tomorrow so we'll see soon how they hold up against the A4's



Must be one hell of a battle, looking forward to it!


----------



## TheWongWrong

Hey um just a question, do I need a special adapter for my phone if an earphone uses a balanced cable?? And what are the differences between a 3.5mm and 2.5mm balanced trrs?


----------



## TheWongWrong

TheWongWrong said:


> Hey um just a question, do I need a special adapter for my phone if an earphone uses a balanced cable?? And what are the differences between a 3.5mm and 2.5mm balanced trrs?



Edit: given that the balanced plug is a 3.5mm male


----------



## smy1

TheWongWrong said:


> Edit: given that the balanced plug is a 3.5mm male



I heard the 2.5mm does sound better little bit. And I believe it's called a trrs to trs cable or something.


----------



## peter123

TheWongWrong said:


> Edit: given that the balanced plug is a 3.5mm male



Yes,  you'll need a adapter to use it with your phone. Venture Electronics got some cheap ones. 

The difference between 2.5mm and 3.5mm is the plug size


----------



## Saoshyant

TheWongWrong said:


> Hey um just a question, do I need a special adapter for my phone if an earphone uses a balanced cable?? And what are the differences between a 3.5mm and 2.5mm balanced trrs?



You will need a TRRS to TRS adapter in order to use with a normal jack.  As @peter123 said VE makes some inexpensive and reasonably reliable ones that anyone who's going to get started with balanced should order.  The main thing to keep in mind about 2.5mm TRRS vs 3.5mm TRRS is different companies support different balanced jacks.  Hifiman is probably the main company that uses 3.5mm, where 2.5mm is more commonly used by Astell & Kern, Opus, etc.

There are also other alternatives like the ALO/RSA jack, the 2 jack setup that Pono uses, mini XLR, full sized 4 pin XLR, Dual XLR, plus I'm sure there are others I'm forgetting.


----------



## TheWongWrong

Ok, cool. Balanced cable stays the same regardless of plug size. 

Now say I order a VE Monk+ with a balanced 3.5mm plug running off my phone, the balanced cable will work(and differ from an unbalanced cable) the way they are supposed to from any kinda audio out 3.5mm jack? 

Also 5$ extra isn't much but is it just the novelty of it being balanced and slightly better separation between two channels making people choose a balanced cable? Because I doubt I'd be able to hear much difference especially if I'm out in public because let's be honest you don't buy the Monks for home use being powered by your tube amp that also serves as your heater in your house that's also coincidentally an isolated Anechoic chamber, you use them on the commute or on the streets and what not. But I guess it is kinda neat.


----------



## Saoshyant

Another thing to keep in mind about Bal vs SE is some sources have increased power for balanced.  AK's bluetooth dongle the XB10 for example has twice the power for balanced than single ended.

Also, in order to listen to that balanced Monk+, you'd either need an appropriate balanced jack or an adapter.


----------



## groucho69 (Jun 26, 2017)

TheWongWrong said:


> Ok, cool. Balanced cable stays the same regardless of plug size.
> 
> Now say I order a VE Monk+ with a balanced 3.5mm plug running off my phone, the balanced cable will work(and differ from an unbalanced cable) the way they are supposed to from any kinda audio out 3.5mm jack?
> 
> Also 5$ extra isn't much but is it just the novelty of it being balanced and slightly better separation between two channels making people choose a balanced cable? Because I doubt I'd be able to hear much difference especially if I'm out in public because let's be honest you don't buy the Monks for home use being powered by your tube amp that also serves as your heater in your house that's also coincidentally an isolated Anechoic chamber, you use them on the commute or on the streets and what not. But I guess it is kinda neat.



Typical listen room of HF members


----------



## TheWongWrong

Saoshyant said:


> Another thing to keep in mind about Bal vs SE is some sources have increased power for balanced.  AK's bluetooth dongle the XB10 for example has twice the power for balanced than single ended.
> 
> Also, in order to listen to that balanced Monk+, you'd either need an appropriate balanced jack or an adapter.


So if I just plugged the 3.5mm balanced plug into my phone it would be the same as an unbalanced?


----------



## DBaldock9

Does your phone have a 3.5mm TRRS jack, wired as all 4 pins for audio out (L+, L-, R+, R-), or for stereo audio and Mic (GND, L+, R+, Mic)?

If it's wired for stereo audio and Mic, you will only get sound from one earpiece, depending on how the balanced plug is wired.

You probably won't hurt anything, if you try it.


----------



## Skullophile

It would work because of the phones ability to take a trrs input (because of the Mic function). But it's still a single ended setup.


----------



## TheWongWrong

Hmm what do I need to make it work then


----------



## DBaldock9

First - Which 3.5mm TRRS pin-out is being used for the plug on your Balanced earbuds?
Once you know that, it's fairly easy to create an adapter cable to connect them to a Single-Ended 3.5mm phone jack.

Most phones (Apple / CTIA) with a 3.5mm TRRS jack use:
Tip = L+
Ring1 = R+
Ring2 = GND
Sleeve = Mic

However, there are several different 3.5mm TRRS pinouts for Balanced earphone outputs:


----------



## Dark Helmet

DBaldock9 said:


> First - Which 3.5mm TRRS pin-out is being used for the plug on your Balanced earbuds?
> Once you know that, it's fairly easy to create an adapter cable to connect them to a Single-Ended 3.5mm phone jack.
> 
> Most phones (Apple / CTIA) with a 3.5mm TRRS jack use:
> ...


You would think they would all be the same.  So when ordering earbuds and the like you have to order it a certain way or just re-terminate yourself?


----------



## Skullophile

I'll try a balanced cable in an android and an iphone for you after work. Although there's not much reason to do it except maybe 
you could be using them balanced and then shove it in your phone as you walk out the door.


----------



## Skullophile

Yes, it's just like Baldock said. I tried it out of my android and an iphone and got sound only on one side.


----------



## Francisk

For all KZ ZS5 owners out there who wants to make it's sound less U or V sahpe, here's an easy fix. I've been experimenting with tips rolling on the ZS5 for a while now and for those who yearn for a more neutral and balanced sound (which is not as U or V shaped) with very clear detailed mids from their ZS5, use the Comply T400 tips...and the next tip is very important...Use Comply T400 tips one size smaller than your normal size eg. my tips size is L but I use size M instead. Due to the nature of Comply foam tips, one size smaller tips still fit snugly for my ears and I no longer need to roll the tips between my fingers to make them smaller before insertion. This combi works superbly for me, the high frequency peaks are no longer there and the low frequencies are now tamed quite a bit and is actually tighter without the blooming/wooly bass effect. Mids are now very detailed and up front, percussive instruments have better transient attack and I'm actually very surprised with the ZS5 with this combi and I can now confidently say that it sounds as good or even better than many $100+ IEMs out there. I think I've finally found the perfect tips for me to pair with the ZS5 

PS: The one size smaller Comply T400 actually attenuates the excessive bloat of the ZS5 and therefore result in a more controlled and tight bass yet retaining the low end extension, right down to 20Hz actually. It also attenuates the high frequency peaks and make the the ZS5 sound smoother yet retaining the high frequency extension. Due to the attenuation on both ends of the frequency spectrum, the ZS5 no longer sound bloated at the bottom and neither does it sound sibilant up top anymore....better still, the mids now become much more clearer and detailed because of the attenuation on both ends therefore the ZS5 does not sound as V shaped as the ZS5 paired with the stock tips. Percussive instruments' transient attack is therefore more prominet with a fast and snappy attack. This by far is the best sounding configuration of the ZS5 for me. Oh btw, this method does not apply to those who particularly like V shaped, nor bass-head level sound signature. This method only applies to those who loves a more balanced, more detailed and less V shaped sound signature. YMMV.


----------



## crabdog

Francisk said:


> For all KZ ZS5 owners out there who wants to make it's sound less U or V sahpe, here's an easy fix. I've been experimenting with tips rolling on the ZS5 for a while now and for those who yearn for a more neutral and balanced sound (which is not as U or V shaped) with very clear detailed mids from their ZS5, use the Comply T400 tips...and the next tip is very important...Use Comply T400 tips one size smaller than your normal size eg. my tips size is L but I use size M instead. Due to the nature of Comply foam tips, one size smaller tips still fit snugly for my ears and I no longer need to roll the tips between my fingers to make them smaller before insertion. This combi works superbly for me, the high frequency peaks are no longer there and the low frequencies are now tamed quite a bit and is actually tighter without the blooming/wooly bass effect. Mids are now very detailed and up front, percussive instruments have better transient attack and I'm actually very surprised with the ZS5 with this combi and I can now confidently say that it sounds as good or even better than many $100+ IEMs out there. I think I've finally found the perfect tips for me to pair with the ZS5
> 
> PS: The one size smaller Comply T400 actually attenuates the excessive bloat of the ZS5 and therefore result in a more controlled and tight bass yet retaining the low end extension, right down to 20Hz actually. It also attenuates the high frequency peaks and make the the ZS5 sound smoother yet retaining the high frequency extension. Due to the attenuation on both ends of the frequency spectrum, the ZS5 no longer sound bloated at the bottom and neither does it sound sibilant up top anymore....better still, the mids now become much more clearer and detailed because of the attenuation on both ends therefore the ZS5 does not sound as V shaped as the ZS5 paired with the stock tips. Percussive instruments' transient attack is therefore more prominet with a fast and snappy attack. This by far is the best sounding configuration of the ZS5 for me. Oh btw, this method does not apply to those who particularly like V shaped, nor bass-head level sound signature. This method only applies to those who loves a more balanced, more detailed and less V shaped sound signature. YMMV.


This works for pretty much any earphone. Using a smaller tip means you don't get a full seal so bass is reduced, which can be a good thing for certain IEMs. It also generally makes the overall sound thinner, including the mids.


----------



## Skullophile

The more I read about the zs5 the less I want them. No super powers and the shells look massive.


----------



## Francisk (Jun 26, 2017)

crabdog said:


> This works for pretty much any earphone. Using a smaller tip means you don't get a full seal so bass is reduced, which can be a good thing for certain IEMs. It also generally makes the overall sound thinner, including the mids.


Yes, that's the whole idea because the ZS5 has quite an accentuated bloomy bass and high frequency peaks to my ears. The mids however sound more prominent instead of thinner due to the attenuation of the lows and the highs. YMMV depending on how the Comply T400 (one size smaller) fits in your ear. Mine fits perfectly without having to compress them first before insertion. Please let me know your results after you actually try it with your ZS5. You might also want to try this with your ZST since many claim that the ZS5 sounds very similar to the ZST.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Skullophile said:


> The more I read about the [*Michael Bay Ninja Turtles]* the less I want them. No super powers and the shells look massive.


----------



## Skullophile

Lol, yep the shells look massive. Can someone post a pic of their ZS5 in their ears?


----------



## Vidal

Francisk said:


> This combi works superbly for me, the high frequency peaks are no longer there and the low frequencies are now tamed quite a bit and is actually tighter without the blooming/wooly bass effect. Mids are now very detailed and up front, percussive instruments have better transient attack and I'm actually very surprised with the ZS5 with this combi and I can now confidently say that it sounds as good or even better than many $100+ IEMs out there. I think I've finally found the perfect tips for me to pair with the ZS5
> 
> PS: The one size smaller Comply T400 actually attenuates the excessive bloat of the ZS5 and therefore result in a more controlled and tight bass yet retaining the low end extension, right down to 20Hz actually. It also attenuates the high frequency peaks and make the the ZS5 sound smoother yet retaining the high frequency extension. Due to the attenuation on both ends of the frequency spectrum, the ZS5 no longer sound bloated at the bottom and neither does it sound sibilant up top anymore....better still, the mids now become much more clearer and detailed because of the attenuation on both ends therefore the ZS5 does not sound as V shaped as the ZS5 paired with the stock tips. Percussive instruments' transient attack is therefore more prominet with a fast and snappy attack. This by far is the best sounding configuration of the ZS5 for me. Oh btw, this method does not apply to those who particularly like V shaped, nor bass-head level sound signature. This method only applies to those who loves a more balanced, more detailed and less V shaped sound signature. YMMV.



This is interesting as I never use anything other than foam eartips, usually comply, and I've never felt that the ZS5's bass was bloated. I have a problem with silicone eartips irritating my ears after 20mins or so. 

With reviewing so many earphone I thought it best to be consistent with the eartips so that I'm evaluating the earphones and not the seal between the eartip and my ear canal.


----------



## crabdog

Vidal said:


> This is interesting as I never use anything other than foam eartips, usually comply, and I've never felt that the ZS5's bass was bloated. I have a problem with silicone eartips irritating my ears after 20mins or so.
> 
> With reviewing so many earphone I thought it best to be consistent with the eartips so that I'm evaluating the earphones and not the seal between the eartip and my ear canal.


Silicones all day for me. I don't like the way foams mute the sound. To be honest though I've only found 2 pairs that actually fit my ears.


----------



## Francisk (Jun 27, 2017)

Vidal said:


> This is interesting as I never use anything other than foam eartips, usually comply, and I've never felt that the ZS5's bass was bloated. I have a problem with silicone eartips irritating my ears after 20mins or so.
> 
> With reviewing so many earphone I thought it best to be consistent with the eartips so that I'm evaluating the earphones and not the seal between the eartip and my ear canal.



Generally the tighter the seal the more prominent the bass frequencies are. If the IEM's low frequencies are tuned flat then a very tight seal will produce the best result without attenuating the low frequencies. If the IEM's low frequencies are tuned to be more prominent or accentuated then a slightly less tight fit will attenuate the low frequencies and yield a more balanced result. In my case, the one size smaller Comply T400 produce the best result for me by attenuating the bloomy bass. YMMV depending on the fit of the tips in your ear canal. I think the foam tips that you use for your tests are just the right fit for you without being overly tight, that's why you don't experience the bloomy bass like some of us do.

All in all, the ZS5 is a very good sounding IEM provided one knows how to get the best out of it. To me, the stock silicone tips are definitely not doing justice to the IEM...no wonder some people are not in favor of it's sound quality. To me, the ZS5 is the best sounding budget IEM I've ever owned and it's really quite amazing how KZ is able to produce such a good sounding IEM at such an affordable price. KZ's effort is definitely a wake up call to some of the "Big Boys" in this industry. I for one will always judge any IEMs based solely on it's sound quality alone, not by brand nor price. Having owned both super budget and expensive stuff myself have taught me a lot. More expensive does not equal better sound all the time...At this price point, it's definitely worth the little effort to to make it sound best for you.

I've ordered the KZ ZST a week ago at a flash sale price of $12 because some claimed that the ZS5 is an over glorified ZST, they even have the frequency graph to prove it. I shall know the truth around 2 weeks time when it arrives. If it really sounds the same then I've definitely got myself a sweet bargain....lol


----------



## loomisjohnson

Francisk said:


> Generally the tighter the seal the more prominent the bass frequencies are. If the IEM's low frequencies are tuned flat then a very tight seal will produce the best result. If the IEM's low frequencies are tuned to be more prominent or accentuated then a slightly less tight fit will attenuate the low frequencies and yield a more balanced result. In my case the one size smaller Comply T400 produce the best result. YMMV depending on the fit of the tips in your ear canal.


i did try foams per your recommendation and they do tame the bass considerably, albeit at the expense of less high end emphasis/microdetail--cymbals and keys now sound a bit more rounded off. the overall effect is now closer to the zst.


----------



## Francisk (Jun 27, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> i did try foams per your recommendation and they do tame the bass considerably, albeit at the expense of less high end emphasis/microdetail--cymbals and keys now sound a bit more rounded off. the overall effect is now closer to the zst.


 
Yes, the one size smaller foam tips did tame the bass to a nice level where there's not so much access bloom but I can still hear right down to 20Hz, though at a lower level now...but yes, I can still hear it  The taming of the high end/micro detail cymbals are not overly excessive till you lose all the airiness because I can still pick up micro details and the extension is still there. What the foam tips do is smooth out those high frequency peaks but not truncating it's extension. The beauty is that the mids now do not sound like it's hidden behind the bloomy bass and splashy highs anymore. Percussive instruments' transient attacks are more audible now, which gives it a snappy sound. To be honest, I'm not a big fan of foam tips because it usually attenuates (not truncate) both ends of the frequency spectrum but it somehow does it's magic for ZS5.

I haven't received my ZST yet, I should be able to compare it with the ZS5 in about 2 weeks time when it arrives. I'll be happy to report back soon


----------



## loomisjohnson

agreed, esp. about unveiling the mids, which were a bit recessed. i can hear more clearly now why vidal and others have rated these so highly, tho for my ears they haven't yet displaced the less dynamic but more coherent/balanced urbanfun or bosshifi b3 as the king of their price class. will look forward to your comments on the zst.


----------



## Francisk (Jun 27, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> agreed, esp. about unveiling the mids, which were a bit recessed. i can hear more clearly now why vidal and others have rated these so highly, tho for my ears they haven't yet displaced the less dynamic but more coherent/balanced urbanfun or bosshifi b3 as the king of their price class. will look forward to your comments on the zst.



I have the Urbanfun HiFi too but I'm not sure if I've purchased the original one with the hybrid drivers because many reported that the latter ones come with only a dynamic driver. For me, my UrbanFun HiFi was not as good sounding as the ZS5 with the foam tip combi maybe due to the fact that I didn't purchase the original hybrid version, my UrbanFun HiFi comes in a small black box. I don't have the BossHiFi B3 though so I won't be able to compare it with the ZS5. Yes, I look forward to receive the ZST soon.


----------



## chinmie

loomisjohnson said:


> agreed, esp. about unveiling the mids, which were a bit recessed. i can hear more clearly now why vidal and others have rated these so highly, tho for my ears they haven't yet displaced the less dynamic but more coherent/balanced urbanfun or bosshifi b3 as the king of their price class. will look forward to your comments on the zst.



what is your view about the ZS5 compared to the Einsear T2?


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

Francisk said:


> I have the Urbanfun HiFi too but I'm not sure if I've purchased the original one with the hybrid drivers because many reported that the latter ones come with only a dynamic driver.



Where did you read about that?


----------



## Francisk (Jun 27, 2017)

BunchOfAtoms said:


> Where did you read about that?


I believe it's from some Reddit forum or Russian website.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

Francisk said:


> I believe it's from some Reddit forum or Russian website.



It must be a Russian website since I can't find it anywhere in English. Do you think you can retrieve the link? I'm very curious about that because I recently bought the Urbanfun and I've always thought they sounded very good. I got them in a small black box as well. I don't have the ZS5 though to make a comparison.
Is there a way to discover the inner configuration of an earphone without disassembling it? Aside from x-rays.


----------



## Francisk

I think it could be a Russian or China website. I accidentally stumbled upon this information (or misinformation) through a random search therefore it will definitely take a while before I'm able to find the link to this information again. I'm afraid there's no way to find out if our UrbanFun HiFi are the original hybrid ones unless we disassemble our UrbanFun or pay our local radiologist a visit


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

Francisk said:


> I'm afraid there's no way to find out if our UrbanFun HiFi are the original hybrid ones unless we disassemble our UrbanFun or pay our local radiologist a visit



Maybe measuring the impedance against an older pair? I have no multimeter though.


----------



## loomisjohnson

chinmie said:


> what is your view about the ZS5 compared to the Einsear T2?


very different animals--einsear is warmer, less expansive and less extended at the high end (tho still quite detailed). it would be the pick if you're treble-sensitive or prefer a little warmth. the zs5 is bigger and bolder sounding, with more space between instruments and thicker note texture to my ears.


----------



## Francisk

BunchOfAtoms said:


> Maybe measuring the impedance against an older pair? I have no multimeter though.



Neither do I...sigh...nice idea though.


----------



## Sylmar

I've noticed that one seller uses the description 'new Urbanfun': 

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/New-...lgo_pvid=a3d786dc-d4d0-4872-9f44-ffe3d5184489 

It is the version I have with the simpler grey untextured rubber cable. In comparison with the 'old' Urbanfun which has a textured silver cable the handsfree remote is higher up, close to the left earbud. The old Urbanfun has it far closer to the Y-split.

Question is, is this another case of Sendiy M2 or just a cheaper re-cabling?


----------



## Cya|\|

Has anybody tried the kinera bd005?


----------



## Vidal

There are two Urbanfuns, well three if you include the crazy expensive carbon.

Urbanfun Color - dynamic only - available in white, yellow, red and orange

Urbanfun Hifi - Hybrid - - available in Green and Black only

The earpieces look to be identical in terms of shape only the colour is different (I think)


----------



## Vidal

Cya|\| said:


> Has anybody tried the kinera bd005?



Yes, reviewed it a while back


----------



## Sylmar

Vidal said:


> There are two Urbanfuns, well three if you include the crazy expensive carbon.
> 
> Urbanfun Color - dynamic only - available in white, yellow, red and orange
> 
> ...



Thanks Vidal, this makes it a lot clearer. Seems I got the Hybrid after all. I was beginning to get doubts on my buy.


----------



## Vidal

Sylmar said:


> I've noticed that one seller uses the description 'new Urbanfun':
> 
> It is the version I have with the simpler grey untextured rubber cable. In comparison with the 'old' Urbanfun which has a textured silver cable the handsfree remote is higher up, close to the left earbud. The old Urbanfun has it far closer to the Y-split.
> 
> Question is, is this another case of Sendiy M2 or just a cheaper re-cabling?



More likely a fake Urbanfun IMO


----------



## Sylmar

Vidal said:


> More likely a fake Urbanfun IMO



I'll contact the seller to be sure.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

Sylmar said:


> It is the version I have with the simpler grey untextured rubber cable. In comparison with the 'old' Urbanfun which has a textured silver cable the handsfree remote is higher up, close to the left earbud. The old Urbanfun has it far closer to the Y-split.




 

This is what I have. I guess it's the older version you're referring to.


----------



## Vidal

Sylmar said:


> I'll contact the seller to be sure.



Just looking at Ali now, looks like the hybrid has been replaced by a berylium dynamic. Seems very strange that a company who's selling a well regarded hybrid would switch to a cheaper dynamic. Bait and Switch anyone?


----------



## Sylmar (Jun 27, 2017)

BunchOfAtoms said:


> This is what I have. I guess it's the older version you're referring to.



Yes you seem to have gotten the correct one. I've ordered the same one in green but got the 'new Urbanfun' with untextured grey rubber cable:





(don't mind the foam tip, I've added this myself)


----------



## Sylmar

Vidal said:


> Just looking at Ali now, looks like the hybrid has been replaced by a berylium dynamic. Seems very strange that a company who's selling a well regarded hybrid would switch to a cheaper dynamic. Bait and Switch anyone?



Could be bait and switch. I would have no problem if the seller advertised the beryllium dynamic one but my seller clearly showed the 'old' Urbanfun with silver textured cable while sending me the 'new' one with the grey rubber cable. If that means I've gotten a dynamic IEM instead of a hybrid that is a problem in my book. Unfortunately I already closed customer protection as I didn't notice at first. I've mailed the seller nonetheless and if he provides me some interesting info I'll post it here in this thread.


----------



## Zelda

not really new, but quite a good value for a budget-fi hybrid
a take on the EC1
https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/swing-ec1.22490/reviews


----------



## Vidal (Jun 27, 2017)

Sylmar said:


> Could be bait and switch. I would have no problem if the seller advertised the beryllium dynamic one but my seller clearly showed the 'old' Urbanfun with silver textured cable while sending me the 'new' one with the grey rubber cable. If that means I've gotten a dynamic IEM instead of a hybrid that is a problem in my book. Unfortunately I already closed customer protection as I didn't notice at first. I've mailed the seller nonetheless and if he provides me some interesting info I'll post it here in this thread.



You can open a dispute after you've confirmed it's arrived. You have 15 days


----------



## Sylmar

Vidal said:


> You can open a dispute after you've confirmed it's arrived. You have 15 days



Thanks for the advice. I'll give the seller a few days and should I not get a reply that may be an option.


----------



## Slater (Jun 27, 2017)

Francisk said:


> I have the Urbanfun HiFi too but I'm not sure if I've purchased the original one with the hybrid drivers because many reported that the latter ones come with only a dynamic driver.



Hmmm, I would think this would be big news on HF if urbanfun is pulling a bait and switch.

How do we know if the people reporting that "latter ones only come with a dynamic" weren't simply searching for "urbanfun" (no Hifi), and bought the 1st (cheapest) listing they found? Because the 2 models look similar, but the beryllium single driver is much cheaper.

Also, it's most likely that the BA driver is installed in the nozzle, like the KZ ZST, Xiaomi Pro HD, etc. So all that should be required is to pop off the nozzle screen and take a look see. Shouldn't take more than 10 seconds to verify.


----------



## Slater (Jun 27, 2017)

Vidal said:


> You can open a dispute after you've confirmed it's arrived. You have 15 days



The last few orders I've got on AE ended up having a blatantly incorrect description on 1 and defective DOA on the other. I was left high and dry by AE's dispute system. Everything was clearly black and white in the evidence photos/videos I submitted with the dispute. But AE's final solution was to ship it back to China for a refund. Ummm, $20 and $30 return shipping on a $11 and $14 order? No thanks.

I haven't decided if I should just eat it, or dispute it w/my credit card company & have the funds reversed. I don't know if AE will retaliate somehow though...

I know this is why AE doesn't accept PayPal, because PayPal doesn't jerk you around when it comes to disputes, counterfeits, DOAs, etc. AE would rather be in the power position to call the shots and bend you over if they want to, and it seems they almost always side with the seller (not the other way around like on Amazon, ebay, PayPal). That's why shady sellers flock to AE like flies on dog doodoo.


----------



## DeLuX

Zelda said:


> not really new, but quite a good value for a budget-fi hybrid
> a take on the EC1
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/swing-ec1.22490/reviews




Sound similar to the **** 4in1? Do you have it to compare?


----------



## Zelda

DeLuX said:


> Sound similar to the **** 4in1? Do you have it to compare?



no ****, sorry. the other cheap hybrid i got to listen is the Kinera BD005 that also has a 1BA+1D setup as the 4in1 against the EC1 triple


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> The last few orders I've got on AE ended up having a blatantly incorrect description on 1 and defective DOA on the other. I was left high and dry by AE's dispute system. Everything was clearly black and white in the evidence photos/videos I submitted with the dispute. But AE's final solution was to ship it back to China for a refund. Ummm, $20 and $30 return shipping on a $11 and $14 order? No thanks.
> 
> I haven't decided if I should just eat it, or dispute it w/my credit card company & have the funds reversed. I don't know if AE will retaliate somehow though...
> 
> I know this is why AE doesn't accept PayPal, because PayPal doesn't jerk you around when it comes to disputes, counterfeits, DOAs, etc. AE would rather be in the power position to call the shots and bend you over if they want to, and it seems they almost always side with the seller (not the other way around like on Amazon, ebay, PayPal). That's why shady sellers flock to AE like flies on dog doodoo.



Did you appeal the decision clearly stating that return postage was not cost effective, also mention that you'll take it up with your card company if Ali rule against you? 

I haven't lost one yet


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> There are two Urbanfuns, well three if you include the crazy expensive carbon.
> 
> Urbanfun Color - dynamic only - available in white, yellow, red and orange
> 
> ...



100% correct. More specifically with regards to the color, the Hifi is green/black ANODIZED, and the single driver Color is white/yellow/red/orange PAINTED.

It is very easy to accidentally buy the urbanfun Color THINKING you are getting the hybrid though. I almost made this same mistake myself.

I have seen absolutely zero reports on HF about the internals of the Hifi being quietly switched at the factory and people getting screwed over. I would think this would be huge news.

It's most likely all coming from the AE sellers - either confusion on their part, something getting lost in translation, lazy copy/pasting in the descriptions which then transfers over erroneous specs, or all of the above.

Look at how confusing the Xiaomi Pro vs Pro HD was. They too looked very similar, and buyers and sellers were constantly getting them mixed up. Xiaomi didn't help the situation by marketing the Pro non-HD as "HD" in China.


----------



## Vidal

Sylmar said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll give the seller a few days and should I not get a reply that may be an option.



Don't, you'll get messed about. Always open the dispute first, they'll deal with you a lot quicker that way.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> Did you appeal the decision clearly stating that return postage was not cost effective, also mention that you'll take it up with your card company if Ali rule against you?
> 
> I haven't lost one yet



I have looked all over the site and cannot find out how to appeal the dispute. Supposedly there was supposed to be an appeal button, but all I saw after the dispute was done (and AE made their determination) was a 'dispute survey' button. Naturally in the survey I gave them a piece of my mind, but like that is going to make any difference.

Once last year I got screwed out of a $200 TV box this same way. It had defective ram (only 2GB of the ram was recognized, instead of the full 4GB). AE left me high and dry on that one too after they expected me to ship it back at my expense. I am always skeptical of that shipping back too, because besides the fact it's crazy expensive to ship it back I've heard too many stories about the sellers just refusing to accept the shipment and then it gets stuck in shipping hell and may never even get returned to you. I was an idiot for not disputing it with my credit card company on that order, and have just been using the device with 2GB.

The latest defective orders only amounts to $25 in total, which is a far cry from $200.


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> I have looked all over the site and cannot find out how to appeal the dispute. Supposedly there was supposed to be an appeal button, but all I saw after the dispute was done (and AE made their determination) was a 'dispute survey' button.



It's a link you click, last item on this page. Right next to the dispute survey button.

http://activities.aliexpress.com/adcms/help-aliexpress-com/file_claim.php


----------



## Slater (Jun 27, 2017)

Vidal said:


> It's a link you click, last item on this page. Right next to the dispute survey button.
> 
> http://activities.aliexpress.com/adcms/help-aliexpress-com/file_claim.php



Negative Ghost Rider - there is a survey button but (conveniently for AE) no appeal button or appeal link. I'm sure it's a 'bug' they 'forgot' to fix LOL.

I have 3 disputes right now. All 3 have absolutely no appeal link, and all 3 are still currently within the 7-day window that the appeal link is SUPPOSED to be there.




I'm seriously *this close* to writing off AE for good. I have none of these issues with gearbest, ebay, amazon, etc. And if I add up the money I've lost in the last 2 years on disputes in which I've lost and been bent over a barrel, that eats up every penny of savings from buying on AE vs the other eshopping sites. Sure, gearbest is a few dollars more on most items, but there's zero risk of counterfeit goods, coupons and points actually work as they should (I've never gotten a single coupon to work on AE), and returns/disputes are handled 100% better (including the extra layer of protection from PayPal).


----------



## waveriderhawaii

I don't know if this has been posted as I haven't been keeping up with this thread. Got some codes from Gearbest. I bought the EDR2 cause they were $1.99 and WTH. Wasn't really interested in the other 2. Aloha to the people I know here.

Clickable links:

KZ EDR2 Mega Bass In-Ear HIFI Earphones [gearbest.com] $2 w/ code SDEDR2
KZ ZS3 Detachable Design HiFi In Ear Stereo Earphones [gearbest.com] $6 w/ code SDZS3
KZ-ATE 3.5mm In-Ear Earphones [gearbest.com] $6 w/ code SDATE


----------



## Francisk

I purchased my UrbanFun Hifi from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32736974040.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.VzW6Bw

Can someone verify if this the original hybrid version?


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> I don't know if this has been posted as I haven't been keeping up with this thread. Got some codes from Gearbest. I bought the EDR2 cause they were $1.99 and WTH. Wasn't really interested in the other 2. Aloha to the people I know here.
> 
> Clickable links:
> 
> ...



Codey no worky.

That's unfortunate, as the cable alone is worth $2.


----------



## waveriderhawaii (Jun 28, 2017)

Francisk said:


> I purchased my UrbanFun Hifi from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32736974040.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.VzW6Bw
> 
> Can someone verify if this the original hybrid version?



I can't verify for you but I have bought 2 or 3 times from NiceHCK Audio Store with no issues.




slaterlovesspam said:


> Codey no worky.
> 
> That's unfortunate, as the cable alone is worth $2.



Damnit. It did work for me, but only allowed me to buy one pair. Guess those codes only lasted a few hours. It was front page at slickdeals.net.

edit: i just tried all 3 codes and the ZS3 is the only one still working.


----------



## Vidal

Francisk said:


> I purchased my UrbanFun Hifi from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32736974040.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.VzW6Bw
> 
> Can someone verify if this the original hybrid version?



As long as the item you get is identical to the one in the photo then that's the original version.

I wondered why AK Store stopped selling the Urbanfun, I'm guessing this is probably why.


----------



## Qualcheduno

I ordered a pair of tennmak pros and one of KZ atr, should I buy some special eartips or are the stock ones good enough?


----------



## Cya|\|

Vidal said:


> Yes, reviewed it a while back



Thx, are those bd005 worse than the zs5? I mean, the zs5 scare me a little bit for their slightly sharp treble, and you say the bd005 are good for treble sensitive people. How is their midrange?


----------



## Francisk

Thanks for the confirmation waveriderhawaii and Vidal. I have the one that looks exactly like the one on the photo, I'm relieved to know that.


----------



## Vidal

ZS5 are a lot better than BD005 IMO. It's been a while since I listened to them and I only have one earpiece since my youngest dog chomped the other, maybe others can share their thoughts on the mids as I don't want to give you a bad steer.


----------



## Vishal

UFO spotted. 
https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32817693522.html#autostay
Head good things from the seller about sound. 
Now only can wait for impressions...


----------



## VinceHill24

Anyone has any idea about this QKZ KD1 ?

2017 New Original QKZ KD1 In Ear Earphone HIFI fone de ouvido auriculares audifonos gaming headset fones de ouvido Earphones
http://s.aliexpress.com/zyuqaae2 
(from AliExpress Android)

Looks interesting with the filter and adjustable vent.


----------



## B9Scrambler

VinceHill24 said:


> Anyone has any idea about this QKZ KD1 ?
> 
> 2017 New Original QKZ KD1 In Ear Earphone HIFI fone de ouvido auriculares audifonos gaming headset fones de ouvido Earphones
> http://s.aliexpress.com/zyuqaae2
> ...



Nice find. I'll be ordering those eventually. While I don't necessarily think QKZ's gear is top notch, I find all the models own enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## Vidal

B9Scrambler said:


> Nice find. I'll be ordering those eventually. While I don't necessarily think QKZ's gear is top notch, I find all the models own enjoyable to listen to.



@VinceHill24 I've ordered a pair of these for review.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Has anyone gone for the "high end" stuff from these brands? I'm really curious about this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...00-SE846-K3003-Around/519064_32727039253.html


----------



## VinceHill24

Vidal said:


> @VinceHill24 I've ordered a pair of these for review.


Great! Looking forward to your impression. I'm too broke to make any impulse buy now lol


----------



## crabdog

Vishal said:


> UFO spotted.
> https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32817693522.html#autostay
> Head good things from the seller about sound.
> Now only can wait for impressions...


I'm particularly interested in this one, mainly because it has an original look to it but also because of the description in the details although it's possibly just marketing talk.



VinceHill24 said:


> Anyone has any idea about this QKZ KD1 ?
> 
> 2017 New Original QKZ KD1 In Ear Earphone HIFI fone de ouvido auriculares audifonos gaming headset fones de ouvido Earphones
> http://s.aliexpress.com/zyuqaae2
> ...


This looks nice! I can't wait to see how it stacks up against the KZ ED9.


----------



## peter123

SomeGuyDude said:


> Has anyone gone for the "high end" stuff from these brands? I'm really curious about this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...00-SE846-K3003-Around/519064_32727039253.html



FWIW I've got the Super Audio 6 (all BA)  and I like  them a lot.


----------



## snip3r77

Qualcheduno said:


> I ordered a pair of *tennmak pros* and one of KZ atr, should I buy some special eartips or are the stock ones good enough?



I love to use it with my JVC spiral dots


----------



## Slater (Jun 28, 2017)

VinceHill24 said:


> Anyone has any idea about this QKZ KD1 ?
> 
> 2017 New Original QKZ KD1 In Ear Earphone HIFI fone de ouvido auriculares audifonos gaming headset fones de ouvido Earphones
> http://s.aliexpress.com/zyuqaae2
> ...



I like the sound of titanium single dynamics, so I would expect this to sound really good.

The adjustable vent is a cool idea that I've never seen before:



Definitely a neat design. You can see with the brass filter that it has a narrow opening, just like the brass ring that was installed in the ZS1 v1:





So that one is your "bass" filter. I assume the silver one has a normal-sized ID, & would be the brighter of the 2 (especially with a wide-bore tip). You could also roll with no filter at all, and see what that sounded like.

The brass one also has the red filter screen on the end, so replacing w/stainless mesh would offer additional tuning possibilities:





The copper cap on the end could be tweaked - playing with the size of the vent hole, closing it altogether, or pulling off the entire cap altogether (I removed the back plug off the HDS2 and improved the sound):





Unfortunately, this is what concerns me:

_"Sound is quite good!.. a little weak in the higher bass register. Unfortunately they do not sit well in the ears.. the studs are too short so they keep popping out. I own 2 other KZ in ears, and they do not have this problem. So it is a design problem. Too bad cause the sound is good! sounds ok, but keeps falling out of my ears. inserts too short to fit properly in ear channel. cannot recommend these for that reason. good sound, but terrible fit."_
_"The product itself is Amazing. Crisp clarity on sound and mic. Lovely earphones. A bit uncomfortable and will take getting used to if you're not used to this kinda earphones, but the sound is amazing."_
On the "inserts are too short" comment, you could likely extend the insert by using an o-ring or 2 underneath. If that solved the problem, then it would be an easy solution.

There's nothing worse than having a great sounding headphone that fits like crap or is uncomfortable to wear. We've all been there, and it ends up gathering dust in the bottom of a drawer.

I'm looking forward to some reviews once they are in people's hands.


----------



## toddy0191

VinceHill24 said:


> Anyone has any idea about this QKZ KD1 ?
> 
> 2017 New Original QKZ KD1 In Ear Earphone HIFI fone de ouvido auriculares audifonos gaming headset fones de ouvido Earphones
> http://s.aliexpress.com/zyuqaae2
> ...



I want them purely from reading the description page. I've seen some humorous use of English, but that page has some gems!!

My favourite is:

"The high school low triple balance, it comes from the mediation of a consonant"

Whilst not making any sense, the manufacturers still manage to convey their huge passion for their products and sound quite poetic in the process!

Love it!


----------



## Lurk650

FWIW, I snagged a pair of Pioneer CH9T, brand new for $70. Crazy steal. Thanks to @TwinACStacks for the heads up on them. Using them pair with my Fiio M3 for exercising. Haven't given a ton of listening besides 30-60 min intervals a few times during walks and its been burning in for about 24 hours now. So far, bass can go very low but its very well controlled and can punch when needed, mid is forward with great details and vocals, highs are smooth but I need to do a bit more listening and get a better feel of them. Haven't tried them with my balanced cable yet out of the Opus#1. So far a solid pickup, undecided yet if they are worth the $129 sound wise but build wise they fit the price easily. They feel solid, love the woven cable.


----------



## Slater (Jun 28, 2017)

toddy0191 said:


> I want them purely from reading the description page. I've seen some humorous use of English, but that page has some gems!!
> 
> My favourite is:
> 
> ...



Chinglish perfection:


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 28, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Chinglish perfection:


...."slow and fall down carefully"

Wow, the last phrase hurts just reading it.


----------



## 1clearhead

VinceHill24 said:


> Anyone has any idea about this QKZ KD1 ?
> 
> 2017 New Original QKZ KD1 In Ear Earphone HIFI fone de ouvido auriculares audifonos gaming headset fones de ouvido Earphones
> http://s.aliexpress.com/zyuqaae2
> ...


I had these before, but with the adjustable vents only! ....It's interesting now they added filters to them.


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> I had these before, but with the adjustable vents only! ....It's interesting now they added filters to them.



How was the fit and comfort?


----------



## 1clearhead

slaterlovesspam said:


> How was the fit and comfort?


It was just an okay fit for me. But, I might just reconsider and get them again if several reviews comes out positive because of the interchangeable filters.


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Sendiy Audio M1221: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/review/18803/


----------



## loomisjohnson

Can somebody please repost instructions on how to remove the memory wire from the zs5 cable?


----------



## c0rp1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Can someone recommend me a decent Bluetooth MMCX cable? There are plenty in Aliexpress, but have no idea which one to buy... It's for my Magaosi K3 Pro, and I want the SQ to be as good as the stock cables if possible.

Do the ones that cost $10 in Ali work at all? - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-MMCX-upgrad-cable-For-Shure/32797103062.html

Penon are selling several, but the reviews are not that good (although not many) - http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/search&search=mmcx bluetooth

There's a new one by Tennmak as well - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32820139923.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.fGkWlN

Thanks !


----------



## Mellowship

slaterlovesspam said:


> I like the sound of titanium single dynamics, so I would expect this to sound really good.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Sony MH1c...


----------



## bjaardker

Mellowship said:


> Sony MH1c...



True story. Still one of my favorite sounding IEMs.


----------



## Skullophile

Any Bass-heads around? The Blitzwolf graphene dynamic I think is a mild basshead iem.
I was going to review it because it's very good for $30 especially the build and cable are fantastic.
The cable is like a hifiman iem cable. mmm fap fap fap.
But I think it would be better if a bass-head reviewed it.
Big soft bass, smooth mids and decent treble. Mildly U shaped signature or even just downsloping from left to right, with good stage and average resolution. 
With a perfect seal the Bass dominates should satisfy a mild bass-head.


----------



## Slater (Jun 29, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> Can somebody please repost instructions on how to remove the memory wire from the zs5 cable?



You basically grab the wire and 'zip' it out like you're pulling on a zipper (the wire tears through the soft tubing). Once the wire is totally removed, you grab what's left of the tubing and pull that off the rest of the way using the same "zipper" action.

If you have trouble getting to the wire to get started, you can CAREFULLY trim through the tubing using nail clippers (finger/toe) or scissors (with a side cutting action; cutting the outside of the tubing vertically), being CRAZY careful not to cut into the actual earphone wire.

It's kind of hard to explain in writing, but very obvious once you actually do it.


----------



## loomisjohnson

slaterlovesspam said:


> You basically grab the wire and 'zip' it out like you're pulling on a zipper (the wire tears through the soft tubing). Once the wire is totally removed, you grab what's left of the tubing and pull that off the rest of the way using the same "zipper" action.
> 
> If you have trouble getting to the wire to get started, you can CAREFULLY trim through the tubing using nail clippers (finger/toe) or scissors (with a side cutting action; cutting the outside of the tubing vertically), being CRAZY careful not to cut into the actual earphone wire.
> 
> It's kind of hard to explain in writing, but very obvious once you actually do it.


got it--for the uninitiated there's a silver wire (similar to but thinner than a paper clip) under the black sheathing over the top of the cable--you can use your fingernail to get to the silver wire, then zip up; remove the silver wire and then pull of the blcak sheathing. takes less than a minute and makes a big difference in comfort and esp. fitment


----------



## Lurk650

c0rp1 said:


> Can someone recommend me a decent Bluetooth MMCX cable? There are plenty in Aliexpress, but have no idea which one to buy... It's for my Magaosi K3 Pro, and I want the SQ to be as good as the stock cables if possible.
> 
> Do the ones that cost $10 in Ali work at all? - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-MMCX-upgrad-cable-For-Shure/32797103062.html
> 
> ...



I got one from Penon maybe late last year or early this year for my ex. She's been using when working out with Tennmak Pros. She said recently that one side will go in and out. Will be testing this weekend if it's the cable or Tennmak themselves


----------



## bjaardker (Jun 29, 2017)

Wire removed with extreme prejudice.


----------



## groucho69

bjaardker said:


> Wire removed with extreme prejudice.


----------



## bjaardker

groucho69 said:


> Hammer



Never threw anything outside of the original blue and burgundy Urethane Hammers. More of a Brunswick guy myself.


----------



## Francisk

loomisjohnson said:


> got it--for the uninitiated there's a silver wire (similar to but thinner than a paper clip) under the black sheathing over the top of the cable--you can use your fingernail to get to the silver wire, then zip up; remove the silver wire and then pull of the blcak sheathing. takes less than a minute and makes a big difference in comfort and esp. fitment


Yes...I'll remove the silver wire today. I too find the memory wire uncomfortable.


----------



## trumpethead

slaterlovesspam said:


> You basically grab the wire and 'zip' it out like you're pulling on a zipper (the wire tears through the soft tubing). Once the wire is totally removed, you grab what's left of the tubing and pull that off the rest of the way using the same "zipper" action.
> 
> If you have trouble getting to the wire to get started, you can CAREFULLY trim through the tubing using nail clippers (finger/toe) or scissors (with a side cutting action; cutting the outside of the tubing vertically), being CRAZY careful not to cut into the actual earphone wire.
> 
> It's kind of hard to explain in writing, but very obvious once you actually do it.



Thanks, it worked like a charm. HUGE improvement in fit and isolation. Wore them for 4 hours today with no discomfort. Couldn't even do An hour before the fix. My new faves in this price range now!


----------



## AlwaysForward

loomisjohnson said:


> i did try foams per your recommendation and they do tame the bass considerably, albeit at the expense of less high end emphasis/microdetail--cymbals and keys now sound a bit more rounded off. the overall effect is now closer to the zst.



There's a popular mod/fix for the soundstage & highs: 

Try to cut a very small amount off the tip end. Like 1mm or so. Very small. Probably 2mm max if 1mm isn't enough. But try 1mm first, because you can't exactly go back


----------



## audio123

https://www.facebook.com/kinera2017/


----------



## HiFiChris

My English review of the HiSoundAudio HSA-BA100 single-BA in-ear went online earlier today: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/06/hisoundaudio-hsa-ba100-review.html#more


----------



## loomisjohnson

bjaardker said:


> Wire removed with extreme prejudice.


Very Important Note: the memory cable on the ZS3, as opposed to the ZS5, actually has two black sheaths which need to be removed--they're a little more stubborn but nothing you guys can't handle


----------



## smy1

Does the vivo ex800 really sound like the gr07 BE? So there must be no point of getting the gr07 if you have the ex800


----------



## crabdog

Well now those who have been around here a while will remember the QT5 debacle. Zhiyin is back with a budget IEM. Are they diversifying or is this how far they've fallen? Regardless it looks interesting and has MMCX cable and costs just $18.33.


----------



## Cya|\|

audio123 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kinera2017/



Did I just see a crossover in the facebook page? I'm almost sold. How much will these cost? Are they 1+1 drivers iems??


----------



## crabdog

Cya|\| said:


> Did I just see a crossover in the facebook page? I'm almost sold. How much will these cost? Are they 1+1 drivers iems??


1 + 2 and will be somewhere around $100


----------



## Cya|\|

crabdog said:


> 1 + 2 and will be somewhere around $100



Pricey, but may read opinions to see if it's really worth it. Btw, does the magaosi k3 have a crossover?


----------



## Vidal (Jun 30, 2017)

Cya|\| said:


> Did I just see a crossover in the facebook page? I'm almost sold. How much will these cost? Are they 1+1 drivers iems??



There was a crossover on the VJJB N1 and they weren't very good


----------



## crabdog

Vidal said:


> There was a crossover on the VJJB N1 are they weren't very good


Vidal so salty!


----------



## robervaul

Xelento ? 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...c-Earphones-Hifi-Bass-Copper/32819012783.html


----------



## Vishal

Those waiting for Magaosi K3 HD.. These are available now on aliexpress now. 

https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32818241917.html#autostay

Happy listening.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> Vidal so salty!



I had to Urbandictionary that , It's just a warning that the addition of a crossover doesn't mean they'll be any good.


----------



## crabdog

Vidal said:


> I had to Urbandictionary that , It's just a warning that the addition of a crossover doesn't mean they'll be any good.


Yes, understood and very true. The opposite can also be said too (Trinity PM4 / Master).


----------



## Cya|\|

Vidal said:


> There was a crossover on the VJJB N1 and they weren't very good



Who cares about the VJJB N1


----------



## Yobster69

crabdog said:


> Well now those who have been around here a while will remember the QT5 debacle. Zhiyin is back with a budget IEM. Are they diversifying or is this how far they've fallen? Regardless it looks interesting and has MMCX cable and costs just $18.33.


Having been burnt by the QT5's I would say pass. Once bitten twice shy. But at this price???


----------



## bjaardker

loomisjohnson said:


> Very Important Note: the memory cable on the ZS3, as opposed to the ZS5, actually has two black sheaths which need to be removed--they're a little more stubborn but nothing you guys can't handle



I just found out the silver cable for the ZS5 is that same way. Took a little more work, but nothing we couldn't handle.


----------



## Slater (Jun 30, 2017)

crabdog said:


> Well now those who have been around here a while will remember the QT5 debacle. Zhiyin is back with a budget IEM. Are they diversifying or is this how far they've fallen? Regardless it looks interesting and has MMCX cable and costs just $18.33.



haha the QT5. Luckily I didn't jump on that hype train so I was spared.

So are those metal shells? And MMCX? For $18?


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> haha the QT5. Luckily I didn't jump on that hype train so I was spared.
> 
> So are those metal shells? And MMCX? For $18?


----------



## Lurk650

The Zhiyin are just gold Magaosi K3 shells it looks like


----------



## peter123

So, I've spent a few days with the Magosi K3 HD now and here are some initial impressions:

Build quality is really nice with all metal housing and the MMCX connectors seems very reliable. 

There's two cables included and both are of great quality, one I believe is silver plated and it's slightly stiff but not a big problem. The other one is braided and very soft, I like it a lot. I'm not able to hear any sonic differences between the two. Since they're designed for over the ear usage microphonics are very low, especially with the copper cable. 

I bought my pair from Penon so it was loaded with accessories but I believe my favorite tips that came with them are a part of the Magosi accessory pack. These tips are new to me but are among the best silicone tips I've ever seen (they remind me a bit of the MH1C tips), unfortunately they were only in two size in the package. There was also plenty of other tips included. 

They're also very comfortable to me and has a low profile when placed on the ears. 

I agreed to get a pair without the retail package so that I'd be able to get them before I left for my current vacation, so unfortunately no pics of the package but here's some other:



 



 

So, how do they sound? 

First of all: they come with two different filters. The pre installed one was the bassy silver filters which I tried for about ten minutes and was pretty underwhelmed with, boomy mid bass and overall congested sound was my impression from them so I changed to the black filters and those have a much better balance to me so these impressions are with them. 

The K3 HD is technically a very capable pair of IEM's that has great bass as well as excellent separation and detail retrieval. 

To start with the bass it's probably the best bass I've ever heard in any IEM's. It reaches low and has excellent punch and impact, spot on for my preferences and my favorite part on the HD. 

The midrange is slightly recessed but nothing alarming and although it's clean and clear it's a hit on the thin side for my preference. I'd have preferred a richer and fuller presentation. 

The upper frequency are very similar to the midrange and hence also a bit thin and almost cold sounding. As a result of this they do also tend to show sibilance with some recordings. 

All together this is a pretty good pair of IEM's and for music like Infected Mushroom or Gareth Emery they're absolutely amazing (as with pretty much all electronic music) but with acoustic instruments and vocal music they're too flat and lack some timbre and soul for my preference. 

I'm sure that people who enjoy the little brother K1 as well as the PM4 from Trinity will love the K3 HD as they have clear similarities with those IEM's but are much more refined and enjoyable than both of them imo. 

Please remember that these are initial impressions after only a few days of intensive listening and as always YMMV.


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> The Zhiyin are just gold Magaosi K3 shells it looks like



If they're gold they HAVE to be good. I mean, it's GOLD. lol


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> So, I've spent a few days with the Magosi K3 HD now and here are some initial impressions:
> (...)
> All together this is a pretty good pair of IEM's and for music like Infected Mushroom or Gareth Emery they're absolutely amazing (as with pretty much all electronic music) but with acoustic instruments and vocal music they're too flat and lack some timbre and soul for my preference.
> (...)



Mmmm, gotta love the Infected Mushroom (which sounds amazing on the K3 Pro BTW)!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Aight. I'm not getting them right now, but I'm getting those goddam **** 6BA+1DD IEMs. This thread is all about the cheapies, but I really want to see what they're capable of on the higher end. So hang tight.


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> If they're gold they HAVE to be good. I mean, it's GOLD. lol


----------



## B9Scrambler

SomeGuyDude said:


> Aight. I'm not getting them right now, but I'm getting those goddam **** 6BA+1DD IEMs. This thread is all about the cheapies, but I really want to see what they're capable of on the higher end. So hang tight.



Sorry to burst your bubble, but you won't be able to talk about them here. Ol' Easy is a banned seller 'round these parts.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

B9Scrambler said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but you won't be able to talk about them here. Ol' Easy is a banned seller 'round these parts.



Wait really? Any reason?


----------



## bjaardker

SomeGuyDude said:


> Wait really? Any reason?



From the OP
*
Easy Earphone is now banned and blacklisted from Head-Fi. Links to, and discussion of them, as well as "DQSM" products are no longer allowed. That includes Amazon links.*

*For more info read Currawong's post in the old thread*


----------



## B9Scrambler

Edit: nm. @bjaardker beat me to it


----------



## Slater (Jun 30, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but you won't be able to talk about them here. Ol' Easy is a banned seller 'round these parts.



Ok, so they'll be the 'mystery' 7-driver IEMs haha

j/k


----------



## audio123 (Jun 30, 2017)

Vishal said:


> Those waiting for Magaosi K3 HD.. These are available now on aliexpress now.
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32818241917.html#autostay
> 
> Happy listening.


i rather get from penon audio.

https://penonaudio.com/Magaosi-K3-HD
https://penonaudio.com/Magaosi-K3-HD
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...hile-In-Ear-Earphone/1994049_32816358139.html


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> (...)
> I bought my pair from Penon so it was loaded with accessories but I believe my favorite tips that came with them are a part of the Magosi accessory pack. These tips are new to me but are among the best silicone tips I've ever seen (they remind me a bit of the MH1C tips), unfortunately they were only in two size in the package. There was also plenty of other tips included
> (...)



Definitely agree on the tips. Best quality tips I've ever seen. 100% medical grade silicone, and as thick as a T-bone steak.


----------



## Skullophile

SomeGuyDude said:


> Aight. I'm not getting them right now, but I'm getting those goddam **** 6BA+1DD IEMs. This thread is all about the cheapies, but I really want to see what they're capable of on the higher end. So hang tight.


They're a rebrand, Voldemort seller dosn't make them just sells them and puts his logo on them. Sure we can't talk about the seller but we can talk about the iem. Just ask them what the company that makes them is.


----------



## Vidal

Has anyone else tried the Daono D21s yet? 

I forgot to take my ZS5s with me when we went away last weekend and ended up listening to these, I actually found them to be really enjoyable. I can see why they described them as a BA earphone (maybe innocently) as the clarity is really good.


----------



## toddy0191

Vidal said:


> Has anyone else tried the Daono D21s yet?
> 
> I forgot to take my ZS5s with me when we went away last weekend and ended up listening to these, I actually found them to be really enjoyable. I can see why they described them as a BA earphone (maybe innocently) as the clarity is really good.



Received a pair the other day and lost them instantly! Had a brief listen before losing them and they sounded quite thin.


----------



## Frederick Wang

Are they also known as "Turbo Ear T7"? 


SomeGuyDude said:


> Aight. I'm not getting them right now, but I'm getting those goddam **** 6BA+1DD IEMs. This thread is all about the cheapies, but I really want to see what they're capable of on the higher end. So hang tight.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Vidal said:


> Has anyone else tried the Daono D21s yet?
> 
> I forgot to take my ZS5s with me when we went away last weekend and ended up listening to these, I actually found them to be really enjoyable. I can see why they described them as a BA earphone (maybe innocently) as the clarity is really good.



Yup. Tossed on the Heir style tips from mu Titan1. For the cost, outstanding detail amd resolution. No complaints about bass either. Like them way more than I ever did the Joyroom E107.


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> Received a pair the other day and lost them instantly! Had a brief listen before losing them and they sounded quite thin.



They are bass light but after a while I found I didn't miss the low end.



B9Scrambler said:


> Yup. Tossed on the Heir style tips from mu Titan1. For the cost, outstanding detail amd resolution. No complaints about bass either. Like them way more than I ever did the Joyroom E107.



Cool, I still like the E107s but I agree the D21 are better.


----------



## Shinry

Has anyone ever had to deal with a shop asking to cancel a dispute? I'm in dispute over my wrongly delivered ZS5 + cable.
I was asked to cancel it and get half of the price refunded to paypal. (I paid with cc and only asked for roughly the cost of a replacement cable) 
Now the same shop askes to cancel everything and make a new dispute stating I never received the item instead of getting the wrong cable to receive the full amount back.
Sounds damn fishy to me.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jul 1, 2017)

Stuff


----------



## ThickT

I've had the kz zs5 for a few weeks now. I absolutely love them. Great packaging, great quality, great tech inside, great sound, great price! 

These little guys make me smile every time I pick them up. I would highly recommend them!


----------



## Francisk

ThickT said:


> I've had the kz zs5 for a few weeks now. I absolutely love them. Great packaging, great quality, great tech inside, great sound, great price!
> 
> These little guys make me smile every time I pick them up. I would highly recommend them!


If you think the KZ ZS5 is nice...wait till you pair it with the Comply T400 tips


----------



## Sylmar

Francisk said:


> If you think the KZ ZS5 is nice...wait till you pair it with the Comply T400 tips



I can only agree. They work wonders coupled with Comply's.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Frederick Wang said:


> Are they also known as "Turbo Ear T7"?



Correct! The Turbo Ear T7 or the Super T7.


----------



## ThickT

Very nice! I've got some lying around, can't wait to test them out!


----------



## Slater

ThickT said:


> Very nice! I've got some lying around, can't wait to test them out!



You have Turbo Ear T7s just laying around, & you've never tested them out?


----------



## Vishal

Guys whosoever looking for purchase from aliexpress. One seller is giving 10% discount on everything in his store for limited period of time. You just have to like and share his Facebook page and then send him screenshot of the same on aliexpress chat. 
Link of store: 
https://m.aliexpress.com/store/1213684?trace=store2mobilestoreNew#/
You can search his page on Facebook as yaoyaotiger Hifi. 
This is working as of now.. Just did a purchase. Not sure when it'll stop.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> My review of the Sendiy Audio M1221: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/review/18803/


+1 on your review! ...Cheers!


----------



## Frederick Wang

SomeGuyDude said:


> Correct! The Turbo Ear T7 or the Super T7.


Looking forward to your impression!


----------



## Vishal

Tfz exclusive 1s is amazing...


----------



## shadowrider0204 (Jul 2, 2017)

Guys I need help im thinking of buying magasi k3 pro
Ive used rock zircons , vjjb n1 and UE customs
I use it for rock and symphonic tock songs on my note 4 ipad and ipod nano
If u used it or can suggest a better alternative to them
And how they compare to LZ a4 if they compare at all
Really apriciate your help guys
And they should be available on aliexpress the budget is 100$ max


----------



## Akmola Lola

Vishal said:


> Tfz exclusive 1s is amazing...



Are they still bass oriented very warm sound as the original TFZ S1?


----------



## Lurk650

shadowrider0204 said:


> Guys I need help im thinking of buying magasi k3 pro
> Ive used rock zircons , vjjb n1 and UE customs
> I use it for rock and symphonic tock songs on my note 4 ipad and ipod nano
> If u used it or can suggest a better alternative to them
> ...



Simgot EN700 Bass...Pioneer CH9T if you can get them cheap enough but won't be on AE


----------



## Vishal

Akmola Lola said:


> Are they still bass oriented very warm sound as the original TFZ S1?



Have not heard the original one's. But that do have v shaped doubt with mids stands out a bit and treble has sparkle. Detail retrieval is very good. Totally fun listen.


----------



## shadowrider0204

Lurk650 said:


> Simgot EN700 Bass...Pioneer CH9T if you can get them cheap enough but won't be on AE


But simgot dosent have detachable cable and my iems tend to have that problem often though admittedly I bought cheap ones but still its a heafty amount and thats why I went to k3 pro instead of simgot., that and the balanced armetures


----------



## Vidal

shadowrider0204 said:


> But simgot dosent have detachable cable and my iems tend to have that problem often though admittedly I bought cheap ones but still its a heafty amount and thats why I went to k3 pro instead of simgot., that and the balanced armetures



Are you buying for specification or sound? 

Chinese MMCX cables have no end of problems - fixed cable problems are few and far between based on my experience. As for preferring a hybrid earphone, a decent well tuned single dynamic can be every bit as good as a multi-driver earphone.


----------



## Lurk650

shadowrider0204 said:


> But simgot dosent have detachable cable and my iems tend to have that problem often though admittedly I bought cheap ones but still its a heafty amount and thats why I went to k3 pro instead of simgot., that and the balanced armetures



The cable is very good. Their 2 pin is pending competition. Will be the EN700 Pro.


----------



## shadowrider0204

Vidal said:


> Are you buying for specification or sound?
> 
> Chinese MMCX cables have no end of problems - fixed cable problems are few and far between based on my experience. As for preferring a hybrid earphone, a decent well tuned single dynamic can be every bit as good as a multi-driver earphone.


Thanks for the insight I'll definitely consider these points
But from your prospective simgots are batter than k3pro sound wise and sound stage wise?


----------



## crabdog

Anyone see this new hybrid on AE? 1DD + 2BA 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...CX-bluetooth-Dynamic/1922340_32821207970.html


 

Also, if anyone is interested in the Zhiyin Z3000 the seller told me it has good bass and wide soundstage and is especially good for classical music. I'm tempted to try it myself for $18. Even if it sounds terrible you still have a spare MMCX cable (though it does look to have memory wire which I'm not a fan of).


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Anyone see this new hybrid on AE? 1DD + 2BA
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...CX-bluetooth-Dynamic/1922340_32821207970.html
> 
> ...


....they look tempting.


----------



## 1clearhead

For those that are interested....my thoughts on the "*Intime Sora*" -enjoy!

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/i...r-iems-from-japan.833462/page-2#post-13578440

-Clear


----------



## CYoung234

You people are a corrupting influence. Based on this thread and the KZ thread, I have ordered:

KZ ZS5
Urbanfun Hybrid
Tennmak Crazy Cello
**** XBA 6in1
MyGeek Professional

Cannot wait to compare these to my highly modified Fostex T50RPs, AKG K501s and my Head direct RE-00's... But, I will have to wait, as they are all coming from China...


----------



## kiyoshikiyomizu (Jul 3, 2017)

Any Havi b3 pro 1 alike earphone. Just buy KZ5 and KZ3, just not my type (with the gold cable too ). Or I must say huge disappointment for me. I need soundstage and mid-treble, quite a bass easy guy.


----------



## GreedIslandGM

Hey I just made a review of a bluetooth chi-fi IEM someone asked me to test out. Check it out!


----------



## loomisjohnson

kiyoshikiyomizu said:


> Any Havi b3 pro 1 alike earphone. Just buy KZ5 and KZ3, just not my type (with the gold cable too ). Or I must say huge disappointment for me. I need soundstage and mid-treble, quite a bass easy guy.


the  ty hi-z g3 would be the closest--balanced with wide stage and vg overall clarity. the einsear t2 is warmer and cheaper and might also fit the bill,.


----------



## randomnin

Hi, I'd like to find new IEMs with some requirements. What is needed is BA or BA-based hybrid, comfort+isolation+form factor of about KZ ZS3 level (I had an idea to put the innards of my dead Urbanfun Hybrid into ZS3's casing, but l don't know whether it's possible). The sound I'm looking for is detailed and with all frequencies present (I won't shy away from equalizing, especially the bass). For reference, I find ZS3 to be way too warm and lacking detail, Urbanfun is very good overall, Piston 3 is somewhat tinny and lacks bass. Removable cable is preferable, though not vital. The price level should be under 50$, but extendable to 100$, if something extremely suitable is available.
Does anyone know if something like this exists in the Chi-Fi field? I'd appreciate any tips.


----------



## Holypal

randomnin said:


> Hi, I'd like to find new IEMs with some requirements. What is needed is BA or BA-based hybrid, comfort+isolation+form factor of about KZ ZS3 level (I had an idea to put the innards of my dead Urbanfun Hybrid into ZS3's casing, but l don't know whether it's possible). The sound I'm looking for is detailed and with all frequencies present (I won't shy away from equalizing, especially the bass). For reference, I find ZS3 to be way too warm and lacking detail, Urbanfun is very good overall, Piston 3 is somewhat tinny and lacks bass. Removable cable is preferable, though not vital. The price level should be under 50$, but extendable to 100$, if something extremely suitable is available.
> Does anyone know if something like this exists in the Chi-Fi field? I'd appreciate any tips.



**** 4in1 is good choice. If you prefer around-the-ear fit, maybe try KZ ZS5.


----------



## Vidal

randomnin said:


> Hi, I'd like to find new IEMs with some requirements. What is needed is BA or BA-based hybrid, comfort+isolation+form factor of about KZ ZS3 level (I had an idea to put the innards of my dead Urbanfun Hybrid into ZS3's casing, but l don't know whether it's possible). The sound I'm looking for is detailed and with all frequencies present (I won't shy away from equalizing, especially the bass). For reference, I find ZS3 to be way too warm and lacking detail, Urbanfun is very good overall, Piston 3 is somewhat tinny and lacks bass. Removable cable is preferable, though not vital. The price level should be under 50$, but extendable to 100$, if something extremely suitable is available.
> Does anyone know if something like this exists in the Chi-Fi field? I'd appreciate any tips.



BossHiFi B3 or KZ ZS5 would be my recommendations


----------



## randomnin (Jul 3, 2017)

Holypal said:


> **** 4in1 is good choice. If you prefer around-the-ear fit, maybe try KZ ZS5.


Yeah, already bought the Senfers and have suffered halfway through the approximate delivery time :S I do have some hopes in terms of sound quality, but I don't believe they will provide comfort and isolation anywhere near ZS3 levels.


Vidal said:


> BossHiFi B3 or KZ ZS5 would be my recommendations


I seem to already have bookmarked your review of the BossHifi model some time before. Looks good, aside from the form-factor. ZS5 is said to have muddy bass - I like to hear notes and reverberations, not a constant rumble. Unless it's meant that way by the artists. But then again the form factor looks more promising than that of B3.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## B9Scrambler

randomnin said:


> Hi, I'd like to find new IEMs with some requirements. What is needed is BA or BA-based hybrid, comfort+isolation+form factor of about KZ ZS3 level (I had an idea to put the innards of my dead Urbanfun Hybrid into ZS3's casing, but l don't know whether it's possible). The sound I'm looking for is detailed and with all frequencies present (I won't shy away from equalizing, especially the bass). For reference, I find ZS3 to be way too warm and lacking detail, Urbanfun is very good overall, Piston 3 is somewhat tinny and lacks bass. Removable cable is preferable, though not vital. The price level should be under 50$, but extendable to 100$, if something extremely suitable is available.
> Does anyone know if something like this exists in the Chi-Fi field? I'd appreciate any tips.



Brainwavz B100. Great bass for a BA. They're also apparently giving away a Bluetooth receiver with it right now?? Eh..

https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/b100-balanced-armature-in-ear-earphone


----------



## chinmie

loomisjohnson said:


> the  ty hi-z g3 would be the closest--balanced with wide stage and vg overall clarity. the einsear t2 is warmer and cheaper and might also fit the bill,.



i'm interested to try the Boarseman kr49 or the Seahf awk009. i would try the TY hi Z G3, but couldn't find them on my local market, while the boarseman and seahf are readily available. which one would you suggest that sounded different from the urbanfun and the einsear? i also would use it to watch movies, so i would like a larger soundstage, with the perceived music not too close to us (like watching a concert from a few rows, rather than sitting on the stage with the band). as a reference, i found that the einsear is "roomier" (reverbs and delays are more distant) than the urbanfun (has a more intimate sound).


----------



## Byron Jarebb Maniquiz

Been expanding my chi-fi collection lately. Currently have the KZ ZST, ZS3, ATE, and the VE Monk. Been looking into getting myself either the VJJB N1 or the KZ ZS5 next month. Which one should I get? Other options welcome (as long as they're in the same price or lower. Haha!) Should I expand my chi-fi collection or move on to mid-fi?


----------



## Skullophile

You will need a new keyboard when you see it and spit coffee everywhere...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Skullophile said:


> You will need a new keyboard when you see it and spit coffee everywhere...



What are we supposed to be looking at? O_o


----------



## jant71

I guess cause they are a copy of these...


----------



## Skullophile

Keep looking and you'll see it.


----------



## Vidal

Byron Jarebb Maniquiz said:


> Been expanding my chi-fi collection lately. Currently have the KZ ZST, ZS3, ATE, and the VE Monk. Been looking into getting myself either the VJJB N1 or the KZ ZS5 next month. Which one should I get? Other options welcome (as long as they're in the same price or lower. Haha!) Should I expand my chi-fi collection or move on to mid-fi?



VJJB N1 aren't a patch on the ZS5s


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> I guess cause they are a copy of these...



Those tips don't look too comfy - nor too great at sealing. Are they supposed to be that shallow (and deformed)?


----------



## Slater

Byron Jarebb Maniquiz said:


> Been expanding my chi-fi collection lately. Currently have the KZ ZST, ZS3, ATE, and the VE Monk. Been looking into getting myself either the VJJB N1 or the KZ ZS5 next month. Which one should I get? Other options welcome (as long as they're in the same price or lower. Haha!) Should I expand my chi-fi collection or move on to mid-fi?



Stick with the ZS5 over the VJJB for sure!


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> What are we supposed to be looking at? O_o



You don't see?


----------



## crabdog

slaterlovesspam said:


> You don't see?


56 things in your cart?


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> I guess cause they are a copy of these...



I was thinking something like that, but this is the Chinese thread. Nothing new there, haha.


----------



## crabdog

slaterlovesspam said:


> Those tips don't look too comfy - nor too great at sealing. Are they supposed to be that shallow (and deformed)?


Imagine my disappointment at CanJam on the day they revealed these and when it came to my turn discovered that all of the weird flangy tips were too small for my ears so I gave up about 30 seconds in.


----------



## minhmap859

So, here is my review on the Sendiy M1221 after 5 months of having it: Better late than never, I suppose! 

Do pardon the snarky tone around the first part of the review, I was quite fussed off from the loss of my half-written review no thanks to the clunky system that Head-fi employs now: would it hurt them to include a save function?

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/sendiy-audio-m1221.22480/reviews#review-18817


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> 56 things in your cart?



Close. Check a little south of the border!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Frederick Wang said:


> Looking forward to your impression!



Don't hold your breath, I'm gonna take a little bit to save up, but I'm definitely getting 'em!


----------



## CYoung234

This probably belongs somewhere else, but I cannot get my U.S. credit card to register on Aliexpress /Alipay to buy anything. One seller there will take PayPal, so I bought one that way, but for the rest, I had to use Gearbest, Amazon or eBay. Anyone have any suggestions? Is Aliexpress even a safe site for credit cards?


----------



## Skullophile

slaterlovesspam said:


> Close. Check a little south of the border!


Check the brand name against the sellers name.

It's like that with a bunch of products, could be just cut and pasteing but it's pretty sloppy when we kinda know it's the same person.


----------



## Francisk

crabdog said:


> 56 things in your cart?


A real champion


----------



## Shinry

These Muko A900 look fairly interesting.
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...2820983131.html?spm=a2g0x.12010611.0.0.pMKZpx
It's strange that all other Muko beside the  a900 cost a few hundred bucks on AE.


----------



## Lurk650

minhmap859 said:


> So, here is my review on the Sendiy M1221 after 5 months of having it: Better late than never, I suppose!
> 
> Do pardon the snarky tone around the first part of the review, I was quite fussed off from the loss of my half-written review no thanks to the clunky system that Head-fi employs now: would it hurt them to include a save function?
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/sendiy-audio-m1221.22480/reviews#review-18817



When replying to threads and PM it auto saves for me and I actually hate it bc it lags the typing and freezes up my phone 9 times out of 10. When I did my reviews I used Word then copy paste to here.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hey fellow head-fier's MEMT just upgraded the *MEMT X5*!

Now the MEMT offers a wider nozzle compared to the one before, which now excepts wider silicone or comply ear tips. They also supply an extra and bigger set of ear tips....A BIG PLUS for those that coudn't really appreciate them with double-flanges until now!

Notice the difference in there diameter size.....







Below is a PIC with the extra batch of ear tips.....



MEMT mentions, if you have the MEMT label on the end cord near the jack, you just bought the "New Version"!



Overall, these are much improved in there sound quality! Better soundstage and imaging, quicker and tighter bass, MIDS and Highs has greatly improved, and better sonics and resolution!






Finally, those with medium to large ear canals can now enjoy the true nature of these low costing IEM's and truly appreciate why I personally still think they are one of the best 6mm micro-drivers on the market. Enjoy!

Ps. I hope they come out with a "metal gun gray" or "black" version.


-Clear


----------



## Slater

Skullophile said:


> Check the brand name against the sellers name.
> 
> It's like that with a bunch of products, could be just cut and pasteing but it's pretty sloppy when we kinda know it's the same person.



Check again - bottom center LOL


----------



## Slater (Jul 3, 2017)

1clearhead said:


> Hey fellow head-fier's MEMT just upgraded the *MEMT X5*!
> 
> Now the MEMT offers a wider nozzle compared to the one before, which now excepts wider silicone or comply ear tips. They also supply an extra and bigger set of ear tips....A BIG PLUS for those that coudn't really appreciate them with double-flanges until now!
> 
> ...



Interesting - I wonder if they changed the driver at all, or if the only change is the slightly larger nozzle?

Because I happen to dig out my original (v1) X5 a few weeks ago to take another listen (I haven't listened to them in months), and I was very underwhelmed - they didn't sound terrible, but that really didn't sound that special. When I 1st got them, I think I convinced myself that they sounded much better than they actually did. Either that, or since I 1st got the v1 X5 I've moved onto better IEMs, which have only served to highlight the deficiencies with the X5.

I do agree that the nozzles were too small in the v1. Almost every time I removed them from my ears, 1 or both of the tips would fall off.


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> Hey fellow head-fier's MEMT just upgraded the *MEMT X5*!
> 
> Now the MEMT offers a wider nozzle compared to the one before, which now excepts wider silicone or comply ear tips. They also supply an extra and bigger set of ear tips....A BIG PLUS for those that coudn't really appreciate them with double-flanges until now!
> 
> ...



I'm awaiting a 2BA + 2DD-Graphene from MEMT X8 if they are developing it.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 3, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Interesting - I wonder if they changed the driver at all, or if the only change is the slightly larger nozzle?
> 
> Because I happen to dig out my original (v1) X5 a few weeks ago to take another listen (I haven't listened to them in months), and I was very underwhelmed - they didn't sound terrible, but that really didn't sound that special. When I 1st got them, I think I convinced myself that they sounded much better than they actually did. Either that, or since I 1st got the v1 X5 I've moved onto better IEMs, which have only served to highlight the deficiencies with the X5.
> 
> I do agree that the nozzles were too small in the v1. Almost every time I removed them from my ears, 1 or both of the tips would fall off.


Definitely, much improved! ...especially with the wider nozzle and the larger ear tip that comes with them.

Even though, I had no problems with their first version as opposed to others that did, these will definitely satisfy BIGGER ear canals. 

Please keep in mind, it has to have the MEMT branded sticker at the end cable next to the L-jack to be their latest version.


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> I'm awaiting a 2BA + 2DD-Graphene from MEMT X8 if they are developing it.


Definitely, looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Definitely, looking forward to it as well.



+1


----------



## crabdog

Yes this will be interesting indeed. Nice to see the improvements on the X5. Pity the cable hasn't changed. I never had problems with the Spinfit tips, maybe that's why they sounded better to me than some others.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Yes this will be interesting indeed. Nice to see the improvements on the X5. Pity the cable hasn't changed. I never had problems with the Spinfit tips, maybe that's why they sounded better to me than some others.


....I'm still hoping he offers a "metal gun gray" or "black" version.


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> Definitely, looking forward to it as well.



I currently have Tennmak Pro, ZS5  , Xiaomi Pro HD , MEMT X5.

What is the next price band for value for money chi-fis ? Should I be jumping to K3 HD ? Is there anything that is 95% of Magaosi but with a better price ?


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> I currently have Tennmak Pro, ZS5  , Xiaomi Pro HD , MEMT X5.
> 
> What is the next price band for value for money chi-fis ? Should I be jumping to K3 HD ? Is there anything that is 95% of Magaosi but with a better price ?


The Veedix NC50 and Whizzer A15 are excellent value, both around $50-60


----------



## Vidal (Jul 4, 2017)

Unless you like warm and bassy the QKZ DM9 are probably ones to avoid, will also have review of QKZ X10 - reviews 141 and 142 will be up this morning.


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, might have to give the new X5 a try.  Did not like the X3 at all as it cut me, plus obviously had other QC issues.


----------



## smy1

Just ordered the zs5 with the silver cable and the pinnacle px. Does anybody have the p1 and the zs5 and can compare? 

Going to listen to the zs5 while i wait for the px to come


----------



## HungryPanda

Just received a pair of QKZ DM6 and cannot believe how good they are for $6:90  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-.../2046242550.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.TWco7g


----------



## HiFiChris

smy1 said:


> Does anybody have the p1 and the zs5 and can compare?



I do - what do you want to know? 

In terms of technical performance, the P1 is ahead. Sound signature-wise, the ZS5 has got the stronger sub-bass, leaner lower midrange/fundamental range, brighter upper midrange, more relaxed 5 kHz range and brighter treble past 10 kHz whereas the MEE is more forward between 8 and 10 kHz.
The ZS5 is more efficient (needs less voltage for the same volume); the P1 has got the larger soundstage.

Imo, the Pinnacle PX, priced around 100-something-ish, is a nice deal (I don't find it worth the full $200, sound quality-wise).


----------



## Vidal

HungryPanda said:


> Just received a pair of QKZ DM6 and cannot believe how good they are for $6:90  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-.../2046242550.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.TWco7g



They look a lot like the KZ EDSE, are they open backed as the expanded diagram seems to indicate that?


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes they are open backed but do not leak sound


----------



## Vidal

The QKZ KD1s have turned up, they don't sound too bad but I'm a little puzzled with the twisty nozzle thing. According to the listing the big hole should be more bass but it seems to be opposite on my set with the smaller hole giving more bass - the change is subtle. As for the filters not sure what these do yet.

Early days, I've only just had a quick blast with them since getting back from Leeds.


----------



## Vidal

HungryPanda said:


> Yes they are open backed but do not leak sound



The EDSE had a grille but they didn't have an opening if you shone a light on the back you could see the closed metal underneath.


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes I just did that and it looks like there is metal just behind the grille


----------



## Lurk650

HiFiChris said:


> I do - what do you want to know?
> 
> In terms of technical performance, the P1 is ahead. Sound signature-wise, the ZS5 has got the stronger sub-bass, leaner lower midrange/fundamental range, brighter upper midrange, more relaxed 5 kHz range and brighter treble past 10 kHz whereas the MEE is more forward between 8 and 10 kHz.
> The ZS5 is more efficient (needs less voltage for the same volume); the P1 has got the larger soundstage.
> ...



Interesting since they were being touted on MD as being as good as the P1. Knew it would be too good to be true, wasn't gonna pick them up anyways though


----------



## Slater (Jul 7, 2017)

HungryPanda said:


> Just received a pair of QKZ DM6 and cannot believe how good they are for $6:90  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-.../2046242550.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.TWco7g



That looks exactly like a rebranded KZ EDSE (or EDR1), which are identical *looking* except for the location of the bottom vent hole. The *sound*, however, if different, with the EDR1 being superior to the EDSE.

I wonder which one KZ used for the DM6?


----------



## Slater (Jul 6, 2017)

HungryPanda said:


> Yes they are open backed but do not leak sound



Nah, that grille is for show only. It has a completely solid back. The fake grille pulls off easily if you want to check it out for yourself.

I did however *MOD* a pair to MAKE them totally open-backed. I wish they already came that way from KZ, because they sound amazing when opened vs stock.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/k...essions-thread.698148/page-1108#post-13353620


----------



## smy1

HiFiChris said:


> I do - what do you want to know?
> 
> In terms of technical performance, the P1 is ahead. Sound signature-wise, the ZS5 has got the stronger sub-bass, leaner lower midrange/fundamental range, brighter upper midrange, more relaxed 5 kHz range and brighter treble past 10 kHz whereas the MEE is more forward between 8 and 10 kHz.
> The ZS5 is more efficient (needs less voltage for the same volume); the P1 has got the larger soundstage.
> ...



So the Zs5 has little better mid range then the px?


----------



## HiFiChris

smy1 said:


> So the Zs5 has little better mid range then the px?



No, I wouldn't say so - it's a matter of preference. The ZS has got the more recessed, clearly leaner midrange, whereas the P1 (and I assume that the PX will be mostly similar, sound-wise) has got the more neutral midrange that is heading into the slightly fuller and darker direction (lower root/lower midrange lift, dip in the presence range).
When it comes to tonal accuracy, the P1 would have the more accurate midrange out of the two, whereas the ZS5's is more "exciting" (but also leaner, more recessed and tendentially hollow).


----------



## Vidal

Anyone know owt about the Ruizu A50 MP3 player?

Looks a lot like the Shanling M1


----------



## peter123

Vidal said:


> Anyone know owt about the Ruizu A50 MP3 player?
> 
> Looks a lot like the Shanling M1



Yeah, they do look similar. According to spec there's a couple of noticeable differences though like micro USB on the Ruizu vs USB C on the M1 and Wolfson chip vs Cirrus on the M1, so certainly not identical. 

I'm not able to see if the Ruizu is able to output digital audio either, maybe someone else knows?


----------



## Saoshyant

Amusingly, it already has a Massdrop:  https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ruizu-a50-dap


----------



## bokiboki

All New FiiO F3 Dynamic In-Ear Monitors
http://s.aliexpress.com/3AfeENR7 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## bokiboki

All New FiiO F3 Dynamic In-Ear Monitors
http://s.aliexpress.com/3AfeENR7 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## TwinACStacks (Jul 7, 2017)

I have both the P1 and the Zs5 and I clearly find the P1 better pretty much all the way around. I find the Zs5 to have a  very narrow sound stage, although Full the bass is lacking clarity and somewhat slow, the Mids are recessed. The Biggest thing though, for me PERSONALLY is the comfort. Thank God I didn't invest +600 in the Campfire Hype to find out that design with the square edges is terribly irritating to my ears. YMMV on this aspect.  The P1's although lacking a Tad in sub bass have a much more balanced EQ that I quite enjoy, but I would expect as much as they are almost 7x the price of the Zs5.

I'm not saying the Zs5 are bad, in fact they are quite good at their price point. Just IMHO I prefer the P1 by a fairly large margin.

 TWIN


----------



## crabdog

Vidal said:


> Anyone know owt about the Ruizu A50 MP3 player?
> 
> Looks a lot like the Shanling M1





peter123 said:


> Yeah, they do look similar. According to spec there's a couple of noticeable differences though like micro USB on the Ruizu vs USB C on the M1 and Wolfson chip vs Cirrus on the M1, so certainly not identical.
> 
> I'm not able to see if the Ruizu is able to output digital audio either, maybe someone else knows?


I should have one next week. AFAIK it's got a standard Line Out. I doubt it can compete with the M1 but for $60 you can hardly complain.


----------



## snip3r77

TwinACStacks said:


> I have both the P1 and the Zs5 and I clearly find the P1 better pretty much all the way around. I find the Zs5 to have a  very narrow sound stage, although Full the bass is lacking clarity and somewhat slow, the Mids are recessed. The Biggest thing though, for me PERSONALLY is the comfort. Thank God I didn't invest +600 in the Campfire Hype to find out that design with the square edges is terribly irritating to my ears. YMMV on this aspect.  The P1's although lacking a Tad in sub bass have a much more balanced EQ that I quite enjoy, but I would expect as much as they are almost 7x the price of the Zs5.
> 
> I'm not saying the Zs5 are bad, in fact they are quite good at their price point. Just IMHO I prefer the P1 by a fairly large margin.
> 
> TWIN


What about p1 and k3 magaosi


----------



## bjaardker

TwinACStacks said:


> I find the Zs5 to have a very narrow sound stage



@TwinACStacks , did you check your ZS5 for phase issues? In the KZ thread folks have confirmed there's a QA issue with the ZS5 where one or both of the IEMs are wired out of phase. The only reason I ask is that your experience is the exact opposite of many of the initial reports of the ZS5 (including my own). Some were reporting a soundstage so wide and "holographic" that it made them feel uncomfortable. My own experience is that the soundstage is easily one of the widest I've ever heard from an IEM and rivals that of some of my circumaural headphones (Fidelio L2 and Momentum). 

Regardless, with the exceptionally wide range of experiences on the KS5, I'm thinking that once again KZ might be running into QA issues. I'm just thankful that I got a good pair this time, unlike my **** DT2+ debacle.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I'm with Twin on his soundstage comments. He knows his $#!t. Both my pairs (one grey, one blue) sound identical. Listening to them against the ZS3 and ZST, the ZS5 clearly has a smaller stage. Better imaging, layering, etc. but a smaller stage nonetheless. It's pretty average. Not a bad thing, but I'm just not hearing the massive expanse others are pitching. Still a kick arse budget eaphone regardless.


----------



## canoniz06 (Jul 7, 2017)

TwinACStacks said:


> I have both the P1 and the Zs5 and I clearly find the P1 better pretty much all the way around. I find the Zs5 to have a  very narrow sound stage, although Full the bass is lacking clarity and somewhat slow, the Mids are recessed. The Biggest thing though, for me PERSONALLY is the comfort. Thank God I didn't invest +600 in the Campfire Hype to find out that design with the square edges is terribly irritating to my ears. YMMV on this aspect.  The P1's although lacking a Tad in sub bass have a much more balanced EQ that I quite enjoy, but I would expect as much as they are almost 7x the price of the Zs5.
> 
> I'm not saying the Zs5 are bad, in fact they are quite good at their price point. Just IMHO I prefer the P1 by a fairly large margin.
> 
> TWIN


Twin, in regards to the lack of sub bass, have you tried stuffing dual flange tips with foam tips? While I don't currently own P1s, this helped out the sub bass tremendously with my M6 Pros. I ask because I'm interested in purchasing the pinnacles in the future.


----------



## B9Scrambler

For those of you who were interested in the TFZ Exclusive Series and missed the reviews, they are now up for the 1, 3, 5, and King;

1: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/tfz-exclusive-1.22502/reviews

3: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/tfz-exclusive-3.22503/reviews

5: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/tfz-exclusive-5.22504/reviews

King: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/...e-version-hifi-in-ear-earphones.22359/reviews


----------



## yangian

HiFiChris said:


> I do - what do you want to know?
> 
> In terms of technical performance, the P1 is ahead. Sound signature-wise, the ZS5 has got the stronger sub-bass, leaner lower midrange/fundamental range, brighter upper midrange, more relaxed 5 kHz range and brighter treble past 10 kHz whereas the MEE is more forward between 8 and 10 kHz.
> The ZS5 is more efficient (needs less voltage for the same volume); the P1 has got the larger soundstage.
> ...



You don't think P1 worthy $200 according to SQ, so do you think RE2000 worthy 2000 according to SQ?


----------



## HiFiChris (Jul 7, 2017)

yangian said:


> You don't think P1 worthy $200 according to SQ, so do you think RE2000 worthy 2000 according to SQ?



Not fully - its bass is awesomely textured and it has got a razor-sharp separation and great imaging and it also resolves extremely well, especially for a dynamic driver in-ear, but its treble is not as realistic as it could be. In terms of treble authenticity, I have heard and own several IEMs and headphones in the $1000 to $2000 range that perform somewhat better. Also, I think that the cable is not worthy of a flagship IEM, as is the choice of how they got the logo on the shells' faceplates.
It is an amazing IEM but not as good as it could/should be in terms of treble realism/authenticity.

Anyway, for the price of the P1, if I had to choose, I would personally rather pick the Pai Audio MR3, Brainwavz B200 or LEAR LHF-AE1d instead.
I never said it's a bad IEM - but imo not worth the full $200 (neither is the IE 80 or T20 imo).


In the end, a product is worth as much as you are willing to pay for it though....


----------



## yangian

HiFiChris said:


> Not fully - its bass is awesomely textured and it has got a razor-sharp separation and great imaging and it also resolves extremely well, especially fro a dynamic driver in-ear, but its treble is not as realistic as it could be. In terms of treble authenticity, I have heard and own several IEMs and headphones in the $1000 to $2000 range that perform somewhat better. Also, I think that the cable is not worthy of a flagship IEM, as is the choice of how to get the logo on the shell.
> It is an amazing IEM but not as good as it could/should be in terms of treble realism/authenticity.
> 
> Anyway, for the price of the P1, if I had to choose, I would personally rather pick the Pai Audio MR3, Brainwavz B200 or LEAR LHF-AE1d instead.
> ...



Thanks for clarificaiton


----------



## redryder

Hi guys, I just received the ZS5 in the mail, this is my first IEM with removable cables. I also bought the upgrade cable but I'm not sure if I plugged them in correctly. Does it matter which pin goes into which hole?


----------



## jondextan

redryder said:


> Hi guys, I just received the ZS5 in the mail, this is my first IEM with removable cables. I also bought the upgrade cable but I'm not sure if I plugged them in correctly. Does it matter which pin goes into which hole?



the pins should be inserted the RIGHT way or else you won't enjoy your music as much as you could. if you look closely at the plug and the pin, your will see a rounded and square edge on either side, go and match those when you plug them together.


----------



## s4tch

redryder said:


> Hi guys, I just received the ZS5 in the mail, this is my first IEM with removable cables. I also bought the upgrade cable but I'm not sure if I plugged them in correctly. Does it matter which pin goes into which hole?



http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php

you might want to do the wiring test on this site. it should help you out instantly.


----------



## toddy0191

redryder said:


> Hi guys, I just received the ZS5 in the mail, this is my first IEM with removable cables. I also bought the upgrade cable but I'm not sure if I plugged them in correctly. Does it matter which pin goes into which hole?



Attach them with r and l facing outwards. You should be sure to see the letter on the earpiece and the letter on the cable next to each other.


----------



## Slater

redryder said:


> Hi guys, I just received the ZS5 in the mail, this is my first IEM with removable cables. I also bought the upgrade cable but I'm not sure if I plugged them in correctly. Does it matter which pin goes into which hole?



Check the link in my signature for instructions.


----------



## rockingthearies

B9Scrambler said:


> For those of you who were interested in the TFZ Exclusive Series and missed the reviews, they are now up for the 1, 3, 5, and King;
> 
> 1: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/tfz-exclusive-1.22502/reviews
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review might be getting myself a pair of Exlusive 5 in a week or two.


----------



## TwinACStacks

snip3r77 said:


> What about p1 and k3 magaosi


The magaosi is a consumer EQ'd iem. It has exagerated bass to sound bigger. It is a very nice earphone. But the P1 is simply a more audiophile oriented iem. It has a flatter EQ and is quite balanced. It is also insanely comfortable, at least for my ears. I prefer the P1.  JMHO

My current top 3  not in any particular order are:

AKG N40
Audeze isine 10
MEE Pinnacle P1

These 3 cover all bases.

TWIN


----------



## trumpethead

TwinACStacks said:


> I have both the P1 and the Zs5 and I clearly find the P1 better pretty much all the way around. I find the Zs5 to have a  very narrow sound stage, although Full the bass is lacking clarity and somewhat slow, the Mids are recessed. The Biggest thing though, for me PERSONALLY is the comfort. Thank God I didn't invest +600 in the Campfire Hype to find out that design with the square edges is terribly irritating to my ears. YMMV on this aspect.  The P1's although lacking a Tad in sub bass have a much more balanced EQ that I quite enjoy, but I would expect as much as they are almost 7x the price of the Zs5.
> 
> I'm not saying the Zs5 are bad, in fact they are quite good at their price point. Just IMHO I prefer the P1 by a fairly large margin.
> 
> TWIN



Wow! I find it Amazing that we are even comparing ZS5 (25 bucks) to P1 (200 bucks). Says a lot for how far KZ has come. The fit for me is actually pretty good as long as I don't push them too far in..the right tips helps with this as well..ymmv


----------



## HiFiChris

trumpethead said:


> Wow! I find it Amazing that we are even comparing ZS5 (25 bucks) to P1 (200 bucks).



Lol, the Mee is still a _good bit_ ahead on the technical side. Comparing my Koss Porta Pro to my Audeze LCD-X wouldn't automatically mean that the Koss is anywhere close to the Audeze - it just is what it is: a comparison.

Although the ZS5 is indeed a pretty goof offer in its price class. Frankly, it is actually surprisingly comparable to the popular 1More E1001, just with a somewhat leaner and more recessed midrange (you can see a comparative graph of the two in my comparative graph of the two in my ZS5 review - I actually didn't even plan to really do a greater comparison of the ZS5 to anything, but when I received it I immediately thought of the E1001, and yep, it turned out that the two were surprisingly similar overall). In terms of bass speed and separation/definition in the highs and mids, the 1More is ahead, but only by a very slight margin.


----------



## Francisk (Jul 8, 2017)

TwinACStacks said:


> The magaosi is a consumer EQ'd iem. It has exagerated bass to sound bigger. It is a very nice earphone. But the P1 is simply a more audiophile oriented iem. It has a flatter EQ and is quite balanced. It is also insanely comfortable, at least for my ears. I prefer the P1.  JMHO
> 
> My current top 3  not in any particular order are:
> 
> ...


My current top favorite is the Dynamic Motion 200H with the stock large silicone tips....just miles ahead of all the hybrids and multi BA IEMs that I have tested so far.


----------



## snip3r77

HiFiChris said:


> Lol, the Mee is still a _good bit_ ahead on the technical side. Comparing my Koss Porta Pro to my Audeze LCD-X wouldn't automatically mean that the Koss is anywhere close to the Audeze - it just is what it is: a comparison.
> 
> Although the ZS5 is indeed a pretty goof offer in its price class. Frankly, it is actually surprisingly comparable to the popular 1More E1001, just with a somewhat leaner and more recessed midrange (you can see a comparative graph of the two in my comparative graph of the two in my ZS5 review - I actually didn't even plan to really do a greater comparison of the ZS5 to anything, but when I received it I immediately thought of the E1001, and yep, it turned out that the two were surprisingly similar overall). In terms of bass speed and separation/definition in the highs and mids, the 1More is ahead, but only by a very slight margin.



I owned the 1more triple , anemic in bass. Sold it off


----------



## snip3r77

TwinACStacks said:


> The magaosi is a consumer EQ'd iem. It has exagerated bass to sound bigger. It is a very nice earphone. But the P1 is simply a more audiophile oriented iem. It has a flatter EQ and is quite balanced. It is also insanely comfortable, at least for my ears. I prefer the P1.  JMHO
> 
> My current top 3  not in any particular order are:
> 
> ...


How is the bass / sub bass ? Still fun enough ?


----------



## Sandbox2

I'm not sure if anyone else is having issues with these chinese earphones but I have an issue with my mmcx cable. It only cost like $10 and it came from Tennmak. It's getting tangled permanently and I've been using it for like around 8 months to 1 yr. The cable still works fine but just appearance issues.


What long lasting mmcx cable have you used that doesn't get tangled over time?


----------



## randomnin

Say, do Chinese makers try to mimic frequency responses of popular, expensive brands, like they do with the designs? I.e. I'd like to find something that mimics Shure's SE series - flat till 1kHz, then drops, peaks again at 10kHz and 15kHz. Urbanfun Hybrid seems closest I've seen (and they sounded great too), but still not a big enough drop after 1kHz, which means everything after is overemphasized by Shure standards. 

Also, what other types of frequency responses are there from summit-fi? Are they much different from Shure's?


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> I owned the 1more triple , anemic in bass. Sold it off



Same here. I liked the Xiaomi Pro HD with port mod more.


----------



## Slater

randomnin said:


> Say, do Chinese makers try to mimic frequency responses of popular, expensive brands, like they do with the designs? I.e. I'd like to find something that mimics Shure's SE series - flat till 1kHz, then drops, peaks again at 10kHz and 15kHz. Urbanfun Hybrid seems closest I've seen (and they sounded great too), but still not a big enough drop after 1kHz, which means everything after is overemphasized by Shure standards.
> 
> Also, what other types of frequency responses are there from summit-fi? Are they much different from Shure's?



You can obviously just EQ if you have something close but not perfect.


----------



## shadowrider0204

Can u recommend me to a good 50$ iem on aliexpress?
Really apriciate it
I ordered simgot en700 but I want another iem for rough and daily use


----------



## shadowrider0204

I heard **** xba 6 in1 is quite good but didnt listened to it the other one im considering is kz zs5


----------



## noknok23

What is the best iem for clarity, resolution and accurate soundstage? I will use it balanced on the Aune m1s exclusively.


----------



## HiFiChris

noknok23 said:


> What is the best iem for clarity, resolution and accurate soundstage? I will use it balanced on the Aune m1s exclusively.



In what price range?

For around $200, the Pai Audio MR3 would be a great option.


----------



## Slater

noknok23 said:


> What is the best iem for clarity, resolution and accurate soundstage? I will use it balanced on the Aune m1s exclusively.



There's nothing but positive reviews from users regarding the FiiO F5, and there is a balanced cable available (not sure if the balanced cable is included in the package, is an optional FiiO OEM upgrade, or if it's 3rd party). But I recommend you checking out the F5 thread for impressions and info: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/fiio-f5-aerospace-titanium-diaphragm-in-ear-monitor.845583/


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the Fiio F5 and it does come with 2 cables, one balanced with 2.5mm and the other 3.5mm with remote. mmcx connections


----------



## peter123

slaterlovesspam said:


> There's nothing but positive reviews from users regarding the FiiO F5, and there is a balanced cable available (not sure if the balanced cable is included in the package, is an optional FiiO OEM upgrade, or if it's 3rd party). But I recommend you checking out the F5 thread for impressions and info: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/fiio-f5-aerospace-titanium-diaphragm-in-ear-monitor.845583/




Could you please share some thoughts about how the FiiO F5 perorms in comparison to some other well regarded $200 offerings like the LZ A4 for example. 

I really hope that they don't use that terrible balanced cables that they been sell separately for the last couple of years, its gotta be the worst cable I've ever used.


----------



## NeonHD

So two out of my three ciems that I ordered just arrived! They are the *KZ ED9s* and the *Plextone 41M*, while the *Remax RM-565i* is still on its way (darn you gearbest).

At first listen, the ED9 and the 41M are two polar opposites. The ED9 has a cool, airy and silky sound signature to it due to its recessed lows, neutral mids, and extra wide treble extension; kinda reminiscent to the sound signature of the Sony MH1Cs. The 41M on the other hand is a sub-bass monster that has forward mids, crisp treble with less definition than the ED9s, and has a less spacious soundstage than the ED9s.

So in summary:

KZ ED9 is cool, relaxed, airy, and spacious sounding.
Plextone 41M is warm, bassy, full, and more intimate sounding.
Both are very nice but if I had to pick one for my daily driver it's the ED9s, I just generally prefer a more relaxed and airy sound. The 41Ms are for special occasions when I want a bit of "fun".

BTW I just spent my entire last night making a cool unboxing video in *stop motion *so feel free to check it out!


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> Could you please share some thoughts about how the FiiO F5 perorms in comparison to some other well regarded $200 offerings like the LZ A4 for example.
> 
> I really hope that they don't use that terrible balanced cables that they been sell separately for the last couple of years, its gotta be the worst cable I've ever used.



I don't own either, so I can't directly answer that question. But I'm almost positive I've seen the 2 compared in the F5 thread I posted. If not, you can ask there and I know someone who has both will respond.


----------



## TwinACStacks (Jul 9, 2017)

For around $200 you aren't going to do any better than the Pai audios Chris mentioned, the Pinnacle P1 or the less- audiophile oriented but more versatile LZ A4. For a little less I can suggest the Magaosi K3 as well.

All are top notch performers at their price.

JMHO

TWIN


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> Same here. I liked the Xiaomi Pro HD with port mod more.



Bro, what is the port mod you talk about? 
Im curious to know any mod for my X HD Pro if it can give more air and clarity for example....


----------



## skajohyros

Think he means putting tape over the holes on the black part to boost the bass.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Bro, what is the port mod you talk about?
> Im curious to know any mod for my X HD Pro if it can give more air and clarity for example....



The port mod reduces the sibilance in the Pro HD, and improves the bass.

Details here:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/x...ro-hd-2-1-hybrid.825485/page-36#post-13373202
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/x...ro-hd-2-1-hybrid.825485/page-43#post-13512695


----------



## Akmola Lola

bjaardker said:


> @TwinACStacks , did you check your ZS5 for phase issues? In the KZ thread folks have confirmed there's a QA issue with the ZS5 where one or both of the IEMs are wired out of phase. The only reason I ask is that your experience is the exact opposite of many of the initial reports of the ZS5 (including my own). Some were reporting a soundstage so wide and "holographic" that it made them feel uncomfortable. My own experience is that the soundstage is easily one of the widest I've ever heard from an IEM and rivals that of some of my circumaural headphones (Fidelio L2 and Momentum).
> 
> Regardless, with the exceptionally wide range of experiences on the KS5, I'm thinking that once again KZ might be running into QA issues. I'm just thankful that I got a good pair this time, unlike my **** DT2+ debacle.


bought ED9 and the filter mesh just appeared unattached to the filter, so one with mesh and another half mesh, not only QC issue but also safety issue.. minor issue but i avoided KZ line since plus after reading lots of comments on the QC QA problems.. tempted for ZS5 due to the hype but nevermind haha


----------



## groucho69

Akmola Lola said:


> bought ED9 and the filter mesh just appeared unattached to the filter, so one with mesh and another half mesh, not only QC issue but also safety issue.. minor issue but i avoided KZ line since plus after reading lots of comments on the QC QA problems.. tempted for ZS5 due to the hype but nevermind haha



Where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, can't stand people praising the XE800 anymore.
Must buy and try them NOW.

Did these at 12.22$ are legit?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...0.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.274.QzDF0u

From instinct, cause of 41 positive reviews, I will think that they are...but I will very appreciate a confirmation from headfier that bought them there. Thanks!


----------



## chickenmoon

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, can't stand people praising the XE800 anymore.
> Must buy and try them NOW.
> 
> Did these at 12.22$ are legit?
> ...



I've bought mine there and they are genuine no doubt but it's been a while so I can't guarantee you they are genuine now.  I've only had positive experiences with this shop, genuine items and fast shipping but YMMV eventually.


----------



## Francisk

groucho69 said:


> Where's your sense of adventure?


For the asking price of KZ....it's sure a fun and satisfying adventure for me


----------



## BunchOfAtoms (Jul 10, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, can't stand people praising the XE800 anymore.
> Must buy and try them NOW.
> 
> Did these at 12.22$ are legit?
> ...



...and of course you'll let us know how they compare to our beloved Urbanfun HiFi, right?

Anyway, one month ago I asked that seller about the genuineness of their XE800 because I was about to buy it and they said it's a copy, so I gave up.






Maybe I've been too inquisitive and suspicious in my question?


----------



## groucho69

Francisk said:


> For the asking price of KZ....it's sure a fun and satisfying adventure for me


----------



## groucho69

BunchOfAtoms said:


> ...and of course you'll let us know how they compare to our beloved Urbanfun HiFi, right?
> 
> Anyway, one month ago I asked that seller about the genuineness of their XE800 because I was about to buy it and they said it's a copy, so I gave up.
> 
> ...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 10, 2017)

BunchOfAtoms said:


> ...and of course you'll let us know how they compare to our beloved Urbanfun HiFi, right?
> 
> Anyway, one month ago I asked that seller about the genuineness of their XE800 because I was about to buy it and they said it's a copy, so I gave up.
> 
> ...



Hum, now i'm a little confuse one say it's legit and seller answer it's a copy...the goal is to have this GR07 driver in it! But Miss shirley sell lot of  iem so I will give it a try and for sure I will compare it to the almighty Urbanfun

Oh...but this one look more legit and consumer compare them to GR07 so....well well, 8$ more but brand name is Gevo and other shirley is Fitma Audio (find other X800 with this name too).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/XE8...id=7c7edd89-2749-402e-8b3e-a7f3e9462b88&tpp=1


----------



## Slater

BunchOfAtoms said:


> ...and of course you'll let us know how they compare to our beloved Urbanfun HiFi, right?
> 
> Anyway, one month ago I asked that seller about the genuineness of their XE800 because I was about to buy it and they said it's a copy, so I gave up.
> 
> ...



Well, they said it's a copy, so I would take that as truth. Usually, it's the other way around (seller dealing in copies tell you it's genuine). I'd say that's pretty lucky, because it saved you the trouble.

BTW, I read your question to the seller - what's the deal with the 'moving nozzle'/'moving output filters'?


----------



## Francisk

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, now i'm a little confuse one say it's legit and seller answer it's a copy...the goal is to have this GR07 driver in it! But Miss shirley sell lot of  iem so I will give it a try and for sure I will compare it to the almighty Urbanfun
> 
> Oh...but this one look more legit and consumer compare them to GR07 so....well well, 8$ more but brand name is Gevo and other shirley is Fitma Audio (find other X800 with this name too).
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/XE8...id=7c7edd89-2749-402e-8b3e-a7f3e9462b88&tpp=1


Ermmm....sorry but my XE800 "DOES NOT" sound like my Vsonic GR07 Classic.,,not at all


----------



## Vidal

@Nymphonomaniac some sellers who were selling legit XE800 have now switched to selling fakes, best thing to do is to buy them from a well regarded seller like Penon. Not sure if Penon still have them though.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

slaterlovesspam said:


> BTW, I read your question to the seller - what's the deal with the 'moving nozzle'/'moving output filters'?



Some people on the forum said that the moving nozzle is a feature that tells genuine XE800s from copies, but I read somewhere that there are fakes having moving nozzles too, so that's not enough to say it's genuine.


----------



## Slater

BunchOfAtoms said:


> Some people on the forum said that the moving nozzle is a feature that tells genuine XE800s from copies, but I read somewhere that there are fakes having moving nozzles too, so that's not enough to say it's genuine.



Gotcha.

If you're in the US, this seller claims his are genuine, and has a great feedback score given the volume: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VIVO-XE800-...iece-w-Microphone-For-Smartphone/390655760043


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

slaterlovesspam said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> If you're in the US, this seller claims his are genuine, and has a great feedback score given the volume: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VIVO-XE800-...iece-w-Microphone-For-Smartphone/390655760043



Thanks, but I'm in Europe. Penon Audio has it though, and it's cheaper: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VIVO-XE800-...arphone-Mic-/272545452247?hash=item3f74f990d7
I'll wait for our guinea pig Nymphonomaniac anyway.


----------



## groucho69

BunchOfAtoms said:


> Thanks, but I'm in Europe. Penon Audio has it though, and it's cheaper: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VIVO-XE800-...arphone-Mic-/272545452247?hash=item3f74f990d7
> I'll wait for our guinea pig Nymphonomaniac anyway.



"adaptive catheter design" YIKES!!! Just what are they selling? Made me cross me legs.


----------



## groucho69

BunchOfAtoms said:


> Thanks, but I'm in Europe. Penon Audio has it though, and it's cheaper: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VIVO-XE800-...arphone-Mic-/272545452247?hash=item3f74f990d7
> I'll wait for our guinea pig Nymphonomaniac anyway.



Interesting that on the Penon site it is $99 https://penonaudio.com/vivo-XE800


----------



## BunchOfAtoms (Jul 10, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> Interesting that on the Penon site it is $99 https://penonaudio.com/vivo-XE800



Yes, I noticed it. I wonder if it's even worth the $25 they're asking for on eBay, though.


----------



## toddy0191

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, now i'm a little confuse one say it's legit and seller answer it's a copy...the goal is to have this GR07 driver in it! But Miss shirley sell lot of  iem so I will give it a try and for sure I will compare it to the almighty Urbanfun
> 
> Oh...but this one look more legit and consumer compare them to GR07 so....well well, 8$ more but brand name is Gevo and other shirley is Fitma Audio (find other X800 with this name too).
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/XE8...id=7c7edd89-2749-402e-8b3e-a7f3e9462b88&tpp=1



These were genuine when I bought them albeit a little pricier than the others:

http://s.aliexpress.com/nEf6jauY


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

toddy0191 said:


> These were genuine when I bought them albeit a little pricier than the others:
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/nEf6jauY



How do you know they're genuine?


----------



## toddy0191 (Jul 10, 2017)

BunchOfAtoms said:


> How do you know they're genuine?



There was a lot of talk on the Vivo xe800 thread by people who owned the originals plus people who performed measurements on them and this was one of sellers confirmed as selling genuine ones.

Check the reviews as well.

Here's the thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/review-vivo-xplay-3s-xe800-mobile-audio-perfection.726119/


----------



## s4tch

i'm looking for iem's for a friend:
- android user, needs volume control
- balanced sound for pop, world music
- fairly low budget, around $15-20

any suggestions?


----------



## Vidal

s4tch said:


> i'm looking for iem's for a friend:
> - android user, needs volume control
> - balanced sound for pop, world music
> - fairly low budget, around $15-20
> ...



Tricky one as the better earphones don't usually have three buttons in that price range. Only brands I know that have three remotes are the UiiSii Hi range, some Remax, GGMM and Xiaomi.


----------



## s4tch

Vidal said:


> Tricky one as the better earphones don't usually have three buttons in that price range.


exactly, that's why i bothered asking. i know a couple of good sounding cheap earphones, but none with a 3-button remote.


----------



## Saoshyant

At that price, Monk+ with 3 button mic, but that's not an IEM.


----------



## crabdog

@s4tch Brainwavz Jive. Done.
https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/collections/earphones/products/jive-earphones-ink-blue


----------



## CoiL (Jul 11, 2017)

Or buy IEM with removable cable and get the 3-button cable You want separately.

Also, wireless cable maybe (dunno if there is such 3-button one)?


----------



## s4tch

crabdog said:


> @s4tch Brainwavz Jive. Done.
> https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/collections/earphones/products/jive-earphones-ink-blue


you're my man  and they offer free international shipping, nice. thanks!


----------



## kova4a

s4tch said:


> you're my man  and they offer free international shipping, nice. thanks!


I would rather say Brainwavz Delta. Done.


----------



## s4tch

kova4a said:


> I would rather say Brainwavz Delta. Done.


it might be nicer, but it's a bit out of the $15-20 budget...


----------



## kova4a (Jul 11, 2017)

s4tch said:


> it might be nicer, but it's a bit out of the $15-20 budget...


I get that but a few bucks more are worth it. Actually the brainwavz S0 is discounted this week on amazon https://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Is...8&qid=1499784030&sr=8-2&keywords=brainwavz+s0 and is 24.50 and is a lot better deal and quite a bit better than the jive, although not sure how the volume buttons will operate depending on his phone


----------



## groucho69 (Jul 11, 2017)

s4tch said:


> you're my man  and they offer free international shipping, nice. thanks!



Is the Omega not less money? https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/coll...se-isolating-earphones-with-microphone-remote

He said on page 666


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Loving my KZ ZS5 so far. But I am looking for an upgrade within the 200$ range.

Requirements : Detachable Cables
As expansive soundstage and/or details as possible



Open to any suggestions.


----------



## Vidal

Anyone have a link to these earphones on Aliexpress?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Vidal said:


> Anyone have a link to these earphones on Aliexpress?



Good timing. They're on sale again;

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/E-M...ty-HIFI-copper-wires-Headset/32755542997.html


----------



## Vidal

B9Scrambler said:


> Good timing. They're on sale again;
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/E-M...ty-HIFI-copper-wires-Headset/32755542997.html



Thanks, they're actually that price on Amazon in the UK at the moment.


----------



## toddy0191

Vidal said:


> Thanks, they're actually that price on Amazon in the UK at the moment.


 
Do you have link please?


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> Do you have link please?



You might want to wait until I confirm they're the same earphone but.......

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06Y52D5WM/ref=pe_3187911_189395841_TE_dp_1


----------



## toddy0191 (Jul 11, 2017)

Vidal said:


> You might want to wait until I confirm they're the same earphone but.......
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06Y52D5WM/ref=pe_3187911_189395841_TE_dp_1



Cheers!

They look identical to me and I'm in the mood for some retail therapy,!

Have you tried changing the colour, the black pair are a different iem altogether?


----------



## loomisjohnson

s4tch said:


> i'm looking for iem's for a friend:
> - android user, needs volume control
> - balanced sound for pop, world music
> - fairly low budget, around $15-20
> ...


senzer h1--around $25 but vg sound and three button mic


----------



## toddy0191

loomisjohnson said:


> senzer h1--around $25 but vg sound and three button mic



+1 for these, very good value.


----------



## DBaldock9

s4tch said:


> i'm looking for iem's for a friend:
> - android user, needs volume control
> - balanced sound for pop, world music
> - fairly low budget, around $15-20
> ...



I can recommend these MMCX cables [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wit...5-se425-se535-Se846-LN004900/32811373313.html ] as working well to control the music & volume on my Nexus 5 Android phone.  
Unfortunately, the cost of the cable is nearly your friend's budget.

I have not heard the Xiami Mi Hybrid Pro / HD, but this vendor has sold more than 1500 of them [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/In-...iple-Driver-Mi-In-Ear-Pro-HD/32785367905.html ].


----------



## s4tch

loomisjohnson said:


> senzer h1--around $25 but vg sound and three button mic


Senzer High Resolution Heavy Bass In-ear earphone Headphones with Mic 
http://s.aliexpress.com/2yyQrmui 
(from AliExpress Android)

is this the h1?


----------



## toddy0191

s4tch said:


> Senzer High Resolution Heavy Bass In-ear earphone Headphones with Mic
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2yyQrmui
> (from AliExpress Android)
> 
> is this the h1?



Yep that's the one.


----------



## VinceHill24

toddy0191 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> They look identical to me and I'm in the mood for some retail therapy,!
> 
> Have you tried changing the colour, the black pair are a different iem altogether?


All those similar models should be the same as they're from a same company that OEM/ODM for ppl. The company is Senzhen Estron Technology co. If you look at Alibaba they have many products offering and they largely focus on hybrid earphones. 

https://szestron.m.en.alibaba.com/?spm=a2706.7835515.1998800312.15.iEJYex

The silver colour which they named it Estron C630 is actually pretty decent in terms of SQ, just a crappy microphone ruins it all, volume button working fine tho.

The black colour they named it C610 is nothing spectacular, looks nice with ceramic body but sound is just meh. I've tried their other model the Estron C631 which is a triple driver too just recently and it's pretty good too, but only for those who have high tolerance to bright hot treble. It kinda reminds me of the unnamed D2 and i suspect they both use the same dual BA driver.


----------



## toddy0191

VinceHill24 said:


> All those similar models should be the same as they're from a same company that OEM/ODM for ppl. The company is Senzhen Estron Technology co. If you look at Alibaba they have many products offering and they largely focus on hybrid earphones.
> 
> https://szestron.m.en.alibaba.com/?spm=a2706.7835515.1998800312.15.iEJYex
> 
> ...



 Good info!

How would you describe the signature of the c630?


----------



## VinceHill24

toddy0191 said:


> Good info!
> 
> How would you describe the signature of the c630?


 I'd say they're very smooth and coherent sounding earphone and pretty balance sounding, besides lacking some subbass, everything else is just good. I'll say they're very easy going listen and i personally prefer this than my ZST. Quoting below post of mine from last month. You can ask @B9Scrambler too since he's the 1st who discovered this gem.



VinceHill24 said:


> Quoting this old time post that feat. a not so hyped original design IEM by @B9Scrambler. Now i do wonder why is this not hyped at all ?! It's pretty impressive. Got mine today, although it's not branded under EM-I C1880 but everything else is exactly the same besides the sticker and soundwise i'm pretty convinced that it's the same thing based on Scrambler's impression. Bass seems a little light coming from ZS5 with vent hole mod and probably a little bit rolled off especially when you're listening to heavier tracks where plentiful of subbass rumbles is needed  but still it delivers adequate punchy bass that makes most tracks enjoyable. Overall sound is smooth and clear with a hint of darkness to its tonality yet there's still enough brightness to keep the treble going with good extension and smoothness. No sibilant were heard thus far nor any signs of harsh treble. (Note my tolerant to treble is pretty high) This IEM will make a pretty easy going and immersive listen instead of engaging listening like the ZS5 / TFZ King.
> 
> To be honest i'm very impressed, yet to test out on the mic function but overall it just felt so well built and well tuned. I think this IEM deserves more attention


----------



## demo-to (Jul 12, 2017)

Kindly asking for the lead to the dedicated current thread for Chinese / Asian DAPs.

Looking for my first DAP with balanced run ability and TF card slot. Must be good or not bad and not expensive as I just would like to try out the balanced mode.
Consider the Aune M1S but am not aware of any other cheaper but also good sounding models.
Thx


----------



## crabdog

demo-to said:


> Kindly asking for the lead to the dedicated current thread for Chinese / Asian DAPs.
> 
> Looking for my first DAP with balanced run ability and TF card slot. Must be good or not bad and not expensive as I just would like to try out the balanced mode.
> Consider the Aune M1S but am not aware of any other cheaper but also good sounding models.
> Thx


https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/obscure-chinese-daps.720512/


----------



## toddy0191

VinceHill24 said:


> I'd say they're very smooth and coherent sounding earphone and pretty balance sounding, besides lacking some subbass, everything else is just good. I'll say they're very easy going listen and i personally prefer this than my ZST. Quoting below post of mine from last month. You can ask @B9Scrambler too since he's the 1st who discovered this gem.



Thanks, looking forward to receiving them tomorrow!


----------



## s4tch

what about the blitzwolf es1?


----------



## Vidal

I'm really enjoying the C630, fast punchy bass, decent treble just playing direct from my iPhone at the moment will pair it up with my Cozoy Aegis later to see how it performs against the likes of the ZS5 and BossHiFi.


----------



## snip3r77

Any IEM that is close to TG334 or SD2 ?


----------



## HiFiChris

snip3r77 said:


> Any IEM that is close to TG334 or SD2 ?



Don't know about the FitEar, but the Westone W2/W20 and Audio Technica ATH-IM02 are extremely close to the InEar StageDiver SD-2.


----------



## snip3r77

HiFiChris said:


> Don't know about the FitEar, but the Westone W2/W20 and Audio Technica ATH-IM02 are extremely close to the InEar StageDiver SD-2.



Reason I'm saying SD2 and TG334 is because both are pretty close also. 

Any chifi that can do it better cost wise than Westone and ATH ? 
Kinda spoiled by chifi prices


----------



## HiFiChris

snip3r77 said:


> Reason I'm saying SD2 and TG334 is because both are pretty close also.
> 
> Any chifi that can do it better cost wise than Westone and ATH ?
> Kinda spoiled by chifi prices



You could try a modified Fostex TE-02n if you can still find one.


----------



## Sylmar

HiFiChris said:


> You could try a modified Fostex TE-02n if you can still find one.



Out of interest. I have a Fostex TE-02n but what mods are you referring to?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Knowledge Zenith ZS5 review is up! Enjoy.

 

REVIEW HERE​


----------



## bjaardker

You guize...my zither is so fragrant right now.....


  

 

OOTB...worth every penny. Everything I loved about the Series 5 with more control in the bottom and the veil lifted off of the highs and mids.

Will post more impressions soon.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

I don't know if anybody has already posted about it, but: http://techpp.com/2017/07/11/mi-hello-ear-arc/


----------



## B9Scrambler

bjaardker said:


> You guize...my zither is so fragrant right now.....
> 
> OOTB...worth every penny. Everything I loved about the Series 5 with more control in the bottom and the veil lifted off of the highs and mids.
> 
> Will post more impressions soon.



Awesome! The 5 is my favorite of the bunch. Has a nice weight to it's sound that's missing from the rest of the lineup. Looking forward to your impressions. Be sure to post them in the TFZ thread as well 

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/t...sions-now-with-1-3-5-and-king-reviews.852820/


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pulled the trigger on some ZS5's thanks to you bastards haha

For $30, can't go wrong. Especially with everyone claiming they top the P1 and Quads (which I am _heavily_ skeptical of).


----------



## Slater

Just got a pair of VSonic VSD5S today, and I'm quite impressed.

Packaging is great (like the premium ZS5 box), and includes nice accessories - multiple silicone tips, foam tips included, ear guides, and zippered carry case. Not that I care about retail packaging of a headphone, but it's generally a good sign when a manufacturer cares to go to the trouble of quality packaging and presentation.

They are comfortable to wear, and the insertion depth is just right. They sit flat enough that they could be used for sleeping. They come with silicone ear guides, but they're useless because they fall right off. Good news is the bare wires fit comfortably behind my ears without the guides at all. They can also be work down (when R & L sides are reversed), but bass is reduced as a result.

Cable feels nice - not sticky at all, not plasticy feeling, no 'kink memory', and it has very minimal microphonics (which is completely eliminated when the chin slider is used). I wish this cable was used on other IEMs. Not sure how well the cable will hold up to strains though, and the 3.5mm end could use some improvement (iffy looking strain, & the plug is comically too large).

The stock tips seem a little smaller than average when compared to almost every other brand - the stock M tips are more of a 'schmedium', and the stock L tips seem to be more of a 'marge'. Similar to the SM and ML sizes of the Spiral Dots.

The sound is warm and rich, with great soundstage (which is surprising because the shells are completely sealed w/no vents at all). Instrument separation is really good. Nice bright highs with shimmer and sparkle. There is a hint of sibilance, but I've found that's not all that uncommon with beryllium drivers. Sub-bass is a little weak, especially when straight worn down. With the next larger size tips installed though, the sub-bass fattens up nicely. Bass is tight and fast.

In general, the mids have just the right balance - instruments sound wonderful. However, there seems to be something funky w/the midrange that I can't quite put my finger on yet. I could be just imagining it, as I'm only hearing it with some tracks (specifically with some vocals). I only have a few hours of listening time so far - no BI yet, and not enough listening time to allow BBI. Maybe it will clear itself up with BI/BBI.

They scale well when amplified. A little thin sounding with the stock iPhone, better with the xduoo X3, and warm and lively like a fine wine when the FiiO E12 was added to the X3.

These are great for rock, metal, xpop (pop, Kpop, Jpop, etc), and EDM. Not sure about other genres because I don't listen to jazz, classical, etc.

All in all, I'm very happy with them, & I see these VSonic VSD5S becoming one of my favorite IEMs.


----------



## TwinACStacks (Jul 13, 2017)

Let me be clear on this. The Zs5 are good for a $30 iem, but in NO WAY (IMO) do they concievably top the P1, not in balance, EQ, soundstage or clarity. They have more bass but not as good of quality.

And for me personally they are horribly uncomfortable with those edges.

TWIN


----------



## SomeGuyDude

TwinACStacks said:


> Let me be clear on this. The Zs5 are good for a $30 iem, but in NO WAY (IMO) do they concievably top the P1, not in balance, EQ, soundstage or clarity. They have more bass but not as good of quality.
> 
> And for me personally they are horribly uncomfortable with those edges.
> 
> TWIN



That's what I thought, but I keep seeing people insisting that they're 5-10x their value. I don't buy it in the slightest, but for $30 who cares?


----------



## B9Scrambler

SomeGuyDude said:


> That's what I thought, but I keep seeing people insisting that they're 5-10x their value. I don't buy it in the slightest, but for $30 who cares?



Comparing to 5x or 10x their price is not realistic, but 3x, yeah. Sound only though. At that 100 USD mark you're getting better build and materials. Not that the ZS5 is bad in those regards, just that their build is simply price appropriate. All imo of course.


----------



## Slater

TwinACStacks said:


> And for me personally they are horribly uncomfortable with those edges.
> 
> TWIN



I plan to try and address the sharp edges :0)


----------



## Slater

SomeGuyDude said:


> That's what I thought, but I keep seeing people insisting that they're 5-10x their value. I don't buy it in the slightest, but for $30 who cares?



Actually, they are $18 at the moment.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

slaterlovesspam said:


> Actually, they are $18 at the moment.



I sprung a little extra on Amazon to get them with 2 day shipping. Really don't feel like waiting a few weeks for Ali to get their crap together.


----------



## Slater

SomeGuyDude said:


> I sprung a little extra on Amazon to get them with 2 day shipping. Really don't feel like waiting a few weeks for Ali to get their **** together.



That's cool.

BTW, it was Gearbest with that $18 price, not Aliexpress. Gearbest also had express shipping (7 days) for $2. Although nowhere near as fast as Amazon. I'm not a Prime member though, so Amazon punishes us with 1-2 week shipping times.

I'm with you on Ali though; I am getting really tired of their issues.

Anyways, let us know your thoughts once it arrives.


----------



## VinceHill24

Instead of the view on 30$ iems taking on iems few times its price or commonly known as the giant killer concept, i'm more willing to view thing as the best gem at its price range. Ppl usually buy stuff based on their budget within their own economic capabilities so i think it's better we say the ZS5 is a great iem at the 30$ range or P1 is a good iem in the 200$ range. I believe when doing reviews it's wise to compare too within the same price range of things or otherwise it's always a very vague concept such as when a 30$ IEM can score a 5star whereas 200$ IEM a 3star, does that make the 200$ IEM no better than 30$ IEM ? Just something that has intrigued me for long... there's good iem at every budget and there are bad iem at evey budget as well so the ZS5 is definitely outstanding at the 30$ range


----------



## Vidal

I did see a post comparing the ZS5 to the P1, I think it said 'enjoying more' rather than better. That's very different to 'better than' and it was one comment not a universal opinion.


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on a Chinese in-ear that does definitely not belong into the low budget category (HiFiMan RE2000): https://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/07/hifiman-re2000-review.html#more


----------



## DevSx

Hey guys , just a quick heads up. Anybody who is using the movable nozzle as a reference that it's a genuine vivo xe800 should probably stop.
These wireless ones have the same shells and "movable" nozzle feature
http://s.aliexpress.com/qaUNVVnU
Just be aware of it in the future


----------



## Saoshyant

HiFiChris said:


> My take on a Chinese in-ear that does definitely not belong into the low budget category (HiFiMan RE2000): https://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/07/hifiman-re2000-review.html#more



Considering I already have the IE800, which might be tuned a little more to my tastes, I think I should be safe from this purchase.


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> I plan to try and address the sharp edges :0)



Maybe I'm lucky or have weird shaped ears but I have no sharp edge issues.


----------



## Saoshyant

groucho69 said:


> Maybe I'm lucky or have weird shaped ears but I have no sharp edge issues.



My only comfort issue is currently trying to find the most comfortable tip.  If only I could readily buy my favorite tips, I'd easily have no issues.  I'll have to go through all my IEMs and find those tips that have been sitting on seldom-used iems.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Vidal said:


> I did see a post comparing the ZS5 to the P1, I think it said 'enjoying more' rather than better. That's very different to 'better than' and it was one comment not a universal opinion.



That's splitting hairs to an insane level. This is a purely subjective hobby, saying "I enjoy this more" is no different than "I think this is better." 

It's also not the only time I've seen it. People love claiming that chi-fi is so amazing that it kills higher-end gear. So I occasionally pick up the most hyped set. Before it was the TFZ S5, now the KZ ZS5.

...lotta products with a Z, S, and 5 in the name.


----------



## Vidal

SomeGuyDude said:


> That's splitting hairs to an insane level. This is a purely subjective hobby, saying "I enjoy this more" is no different than "I think this is better."



A pair of earphones can be 'technically' better but not be as enjoyable as another because the end user has a preference for a particular sound signature. e.g. Vivo XE800 vs KZ ZS3 - I find the ZS3 more enjoyable but I recognise that the XE800 is the better earphone.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Vidal said:


> *A pair of earphones can be 'technically' better but not be as enjoyable as another because the end user has a preference for a particular sound signature.* e.g. Vivo XE800 vs KZ ZS3 - I find the ZS3 more enjoyable but I recognise that the XE800 is the better earphone.



That's how I feel about the ZS3 and ZS5. 5 is technically better, but I enjoy the 3 more.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> A pair of earphones can be 'technically' better but not be as enjoyable as another because the end user has a preference for a particular sound signature. e.g. Vivo XE800 vs KZ ZS3 - I find the ZS3 more enjoyable but I recognise that the XE800 is the better earphone.



Man that is so true.


----------



## rockingthearies (Jul 14, 2017)

bjaardker said:


> You guize...my zither is so fragrant right now.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me join the party too! Went to my local audio store today and auditioned both the TFZ Kings and the Exclusive 5. Went home with the Exclusive 5. Took me a very long time to decide which to get because I liked the signature of the Kings more than the Exclusive 5. The bass were tight and accurate but laidback in presentation.  One word to describe the Kings would be controlled. On some tracks my mind was mentally ready for usual frequency peaks but the Kings handled it like a boss or should I say a king and ai did not cringed a bit. The trebles are not too hot but I would say it is just right for me. (Personally I prefer a warm to neutral sound signature) I would not say it is bright imo (compared to earbuds like the K500 Ohms)  I still went for the Exclusive 5 in the end because it was more comfortable and fits my ear better. It did not have the sound signature I look for in the Kings but gets pretty close when I switch the tips with spiral dots. I will probably hold on to this for y(ears) to come. To describe the Exclusive 5 would be relaxed, effortless and maybe even fun. Soundstage is airy, expansive and there is height. Bass has a quick decay and punches tight and is not too overwhelming such that it sounds dark. Trebles do not have the extra shimmer that the Kings have but comes pretty close. I love how the Hi-cats sound on this pair of iems. Just my quick impressions


----------



## robervaul




----------



## beowulf (Jul 14, 2017)

VinceHill24 said:


> Instead of the view on 30$ iems taking on iems few times its price or commonly known as the giant killer concept, i'm more willing to view thing as the best gem at its price range. Ppl usually buy stuff based on their budget within their own economic capabilities so i think it's better we say the ZS5 is a great iem at the 30$ range or P1 is a good iem in the 200$ range. I believe when doing reviews it's wise to compare too within the same price range of things or otherwise it's always a very vague concept such as when a 30$ IEM can score a 5star whereas 200$ IEM a 3star, does that make the 200$ IEM no better than 30$ IEM ? Just something that has intrigued me for long... there's good iem at every budget and there are bad iem at evey budget as well so the ZS5 is definitely outstanding at the 30$ range




Good points. I do love a good deal, as in more value. Almost the same performance, for much less money.

But some reviews should be more broad when making the usual comments about model X being a total bargain. It might be a bargain compared to model Y that costs 10x more, but perhaps it's still a bit, well, crappy.

Anyway, ordered the ZS5 today. Couldn't resist. 2DD+2BA (are the BA even Knowles? Their pricing doesn't match the part KZ mentioned) and a truly comical design where everything is ripped off (from the box to the Campfire Audio shell, to the RHA eartip plaque, the ALO cable, etc) and a marketing leaflet that has so much fun Engrish that it matches all the rest like a fine dark chocolate joining a full bodied smooth red wine. "Outstanding high-frequency ductility can, so do not need to worry that don't worry will lose high-frequency details" - and so on.

I'll eat my words if it sounds good. Maybe it does. But it kinda made me lose any remaining respect for KZ. Such a lame direct copy was totally unnecessary. And these days you can hire a student to spell check your materials for $20 or $30.

Thought I'd see this brand slowly refine and become a supplier with cheap, good value offerings, evolving to some sort of Mee,1More, etc, but instead they totally opted to remain a copier like so many others. Maybe it's the book I'm reading. Makes me bitter. 

Very curious about how those 4 drivers sound tho. And seeing them next to the Andromeda will be worth the 16 EUR. Green and Gray. On a sarcastic twist, I wouldn't be surprised if the box looks way better. The CA packaging looks as if it came with 7 EUR IEMs.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jul 14, 2017)

beowulf said:


> Good points. I do love a good deal, as in more value. Almost the same performance, for much less money.
> 
> But some reviews should be more broad when making the usual comments about model X being a total bargain. It might be a bargain compared to model Y that costs 10x more, but perhaps it's still a bit, well, crappy.
> 
> ...



KZ essentially made their name with Audio Technica ripoffs, and they haven't necessarily stopped (ATE/ATR for example). Like I said before, I don't approve of this practice but it's business as normal for them. At least they don't try to pass off their borrowed designs as the real thing, unlike a lot of other Chinese companies. Still doesn't make it right, but...


----------



## HiFiChris

Those simple designs and design ripoffs are however a part of the "secret" why they can offer their IEMs for so little money - they just don't have to spend much time at all when it comes to designing the shell.
Superlux is doing it just the same way.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

HiFiChris said:


> Those simple designs and design ripoffs are however a part of the "secret" why they can offer their IEMs for so little money - they just don't have to spend much time at all when it comes to designing the shell.
> Superlux is doing it just the same way.



Monoprice as well. Can't even act like the M1060 isn't a shameless Audeze ripoff. 

TBH I find the fact that the ZS5 looks like a cheap Andro kinda endearing. Makes me want to check 'em out. If the guts are solid, I ain't concerned about the lack of originality.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

beowulf said:


> Thought I'd see this brand slowly refine and become a supplier with cheap, good value offerings, evolving to some sort of Mee,1More, etc, but instead they totally opted to remain a copier like so many others.



I mean let's not get ahead of ourselves here. KZ is still in the sub-$30 crowd while Mee and 1more are both now in the $100-200 area, so hang tight before we start totally condemning, eh?

I mean, c'mon, the M6 is still basically an se215 ripoff.


----------



## HiFiChris

SomeGuyDude said:


> Monoprice as well. Can't even act like the M1060 isn't a shameless Audeze ripoff.



Don't blame Monoprice, blame O&E (http://oe360.cn/headphone/e800p-bak?lang=en) who seems to be the OEM manufacturer.

Regarding the ZS5, it has basically got a lot in common with the popular 1More E1001, just with a somewhat leaner and slightly more recessed midrange (I compared both head-to-head in my ZS5 review because I was surprised by how much the ZS5 reminded me of the E1001).


----------



## SomeGuyDude

HiFiChris said:


> Don't blame Monoprice, blame O&E (http://oe360.cn/headphone/e800p-bak?lang=en) who seems to be the OEM manufacturer.
> 
> Regarding the ZS5, it has basically got a lot in common with the popular 1More E1001, just with a somewhat leaner and slightly more recessed midrange (I compared both head-to-head in my ZS5 review because I was surprised by how much the ZS5 reminded me of the E1001).



You can call it the triple, you know, I had to google that because I'd never heard it referred to by model number LMAO


----------



## HiFiChris

SomeGuyDude said:


> You can call it the triple, you know, I had to google that because I'd never heard it referred to by model number LMAO





Then I'll refer to it as E1001 triple-driver, since it's not their only triple-driver hybrid IEM.


----------



## beowulf

SomeGuyDude said:


> I mean let's not get ahead of ourselves here. KZ is still in the sub-$30 crowd while Mee and 1more are both now in the $100-200 area, so hang tight before we start totally condemning, eh?



That's exactly the point. If you play at the low-budget arena (~$30) and you have some ambitions to going up the food chain, perhaps you should start by making some design improvements here and there without simply showing you have nothing to offer except picking up someone else's examples. Many cheap, good-sounding IEMs appeared from chifi-brands without being direct copies.



SomeGuyDude said:


> I mean, c'mon, the M6 is still basically an se215 ripoff.



Disagree. It's definitely similar, but can go as far as calling it "inspired". Shape is different, connectors are different, cable is totally different, it's not a 1:1 copy as if you got the CAD files or something (as in the case of the ZS5)

A bit like the Havi B3 Pro 1 was "inspired" by the Sennheiser IE80 but still managed to bring a few changes here and there, even at low cost. Some inspiration is tolerable at low price, but full copies are just, well, lame.

That won't keep me from buying the ZS5, well, I already did. I don't hate the brand or I couldn't have bought it, but it's rather disappointing at the same time, especially because a good hybrid at low price is something the market can always use. But copying 1:1 is totally unnecessary when the really exciting stuff comes form new (not necessarily expensive) designs.


----------



## maxwelled

I'll post my .02 - I received my KZ ZS5 and was looking forward to having a good 'beater' that I can use. However, they came with the right side already having a broken driver. It sounds terrible, and raspy, no way this would pass quality control.

So that pretty much sums it up in regards to KZ's quality control, or lack there of. With the demand as of tight now and having more drivers will only make it harder to keep the ones that shouldn't have passed qc from being shipped out to customers. I purchased mine on Alie but since I received them and they technically work even though they're broken I'll only be getting a partial refund but most likely not since it's not easy to capture video with sound that is sensitive enough for me to prove it to the seller, also sending them back to China from the US would cost close to how much I paid for them(not worth it); therefore it's now just trash and I won't bother harassing the seller since it came unopened(plastic shrink wrapped from KZ) and it isn't their fault.

Pretty disappointed with the ZS5, I'm planning on just throwing them away along with Sender DT2+, if anyone wants them in the Los Angeles county or Orange county area just let me know.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

beowulf said:


> That's exactly the point. If you play at the low-budget arena (~$30) and you have some ambitions to going up the food chain, perhaps you should start by making some design improvements here and there without simply showing you have nothing to offer except picking up someone else's examples. Many cheap, good-sounding IEMs appeared from chifi-brands without being direct copies.



I think this is a case of them making their way up the ladder by earning some money first and then investing in bigger and better things. 

IMO, I'd rather them put R&D into the guts than the shell. If they can make something that sounds $100 but costs $30 I could not give less of a crap about if the shell copies someone else.

Keep in mind I didn't bring up the M6 to talk crap. I liked my M6, I kinda want to try the M7, and I own the P1 (just got a replacement earpiece today actually). I'm saying that these companies might rip the aesthetics from various brands, but they make up for it with the sonic output, ideally. I mean, it's worth saying that the ZS5 is the only CA copy they've got. The ZST looks incredibly distinct.


----------



## B9Scrambler

SomeGuyDude said:


> I think this is a case of them making their way up the ladder by earning some money first and then investing in bigger and better things.
> 
> IMO, I'd rather them put R&D into the guts than the shell. If they can make something that sounds $100 but costs $30 I could not give less of a **** about if the shell copies someone else.
> 
> Keep in mind I didn't bring up the M6 to talk ****. I liked my M6, I kinda want to try the M7, and I own the P1 (just got a replacement earpiece today actually). I'm saying that these companies might rip the aesthetics from various brands, but they make up for it with the sonic output, ideally. I mean, it's worth saying that the ZS5 is the only CA copy they've got. *The ZST looks incredibly distinct*.



Until you notice the same shell being used by a number of other companies, such as TFZ.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

B9Scrambler said:


> Until you notice the same shell being used by a number of other companies, such as TFZ.



I have the Series 5. Can't say it looks super similar.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jul 14, 2017)

The King and ZST use the exact same main body of the housing (face plate excluded obviously). Same mold lines and everything. Since the King apparently uses the same housing as the Series 1-5 (I don't have them myself to confirm), they should be the same too.


  ​


----------



## Slater (Jul 14, 2017)

beowulf said:


> 2DD+2BA (are they BA even Knowles? Their pricing doesn't match the part KZ mentioned)



No, they are custom made for KZ by a Chinese manufacturer.



beowulf said:


> And these days you can hire a student to spell check your materials for $20 or $30.



I'd do it for them for free. KZ, are you listening?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

B9Scrambler said:


> The King and ZST use the exact same main body of the housing (face plate excluded obviously). Same mold lines and everything. Since the King apparently uses the same housing as the Series 1-5 (I don't have them myself to confirm), they should be the same too.



It looks... similar? I can't say for sure without a pair myself. I know the 5 looked rather different from the others (due to being a dual driver). I only have the 5s. 

Either way, we'll see what happens when the ZS5 lands tomorrow. If the shell is a rip, I'm honestly not even slightly concerned.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> The King and ZST use the exact same main body of the housing (face plate excluded obviously). Same mold lines and everything. Since the King apparently uses the same housing as the Series 1-5 (I don't have them myself to confirm), they should be the same too.
> 
> ​



Hmmm, those bodies look slightly different - 1 looks slightly larger (not just the perspective shot either), and the nozzle angle looks slightly different.

I'm sure you're right though, since I'm looking at a few photos and you're holding the actual items in your hands LOL


----------



## Slater (Jul 14, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> Until you notice the same shell being used by a number of other companies, such as TFZ.



I'm sure you're aware, but that's the reality of manufacturing in China.

It's WAY cheaper to use "shared molds" on products then get your own molds produced. A lot of manufacturers of Chinese goods use these shared molds, on everything from toys to electronics cases (they refer to them as 'public' molds).

I'm not saying it's right, just that it's very common in the land of the Wild West that is Chinese manufacturing.

I've put RFPs out on manufacturing cast and injection molded products before, and the price was significantly higher if I wanted my own custom molds produced vs using an existing mold. Also, with low volume items (like custom IEMs), the molds can last a LONG time before their life is used up (depending on a number of factors). Company X could have fronted the cash to have the original mold of a widget made by Factory Q, who used said mold to produce 5k pcs. Now Company X and Y come along to Factory Q looking to get a similar widget made. Factory Q can just use the same mold to make a run of 1k widgets by company Y and 5k widgets by company Z, without company Y and Z having to absorb the original costs of the mold. Since the 'guts' of the widget are usually different, it's no big deal (unless original Company X holds a design patent and wants to try and prosecute Companies Y and Z). But 75% of the time, companies don't care unless things like logos are duplicated of course.


----------



## B9Scrambler

slaterlovesspam said:


> I'm sure you're aware, but that's the reality of manufacturing in China.
> 
> It's WAY cheaper to use "shared molds" on products then get your own molds produced. A lot of manufacturers of Chinese goods use these shared molds, on everything from toys to electronics cases (they refer to them as 'public' molds).
> 
> I'm not saying it's right, just that it's very common in the land of the Wild West that is Chinese manufacturing.



Oh, I know, haha. I was just pointing out the sharing going on. Anyone who has followed this thread for any length of time or perused AliExpress should know it's common practice.



slaterlovesspam said:


> Hmmm, those bodies look slightly different - 1 looks slightly larger (not just the perspective shot either), and the nozzle angle looks slightly different.
> 
> I'm sure you're right though, since I'm looking at a few photos and you're holding the actual items in your hands LOL



It's the perspective + lighting. They are identical, minus it feeling like the King uses higher quality plastics. 

I already ruined someone's day with this discussion about these exact housings a couple months ago so I'm going to respectfully back out now.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> It's the perspective + lighting. They are identical, minus it feeling like the King uses higher quality plastics.
> 
> I already ruined someone's day with this discussion about these exact housings a couple months ago so I'm going to respectfully back out now.



Good to know.

KZ did the same thing on the ATE vs ATR - same mold, different (stiffer) plastic (ATR = polycarbonate).


----------



## SomeGuyDude

B9Scrambler said:


> It's the perspective + lighting. They are identical, minus it feeling like the King uses higher quality plastics.
> 
> I already ruined someone's day with this discussion about these exact housings a couple months ago so I'm going to respectfully back out now.



Nothing ruined, my dude! I'm not surprised they share molds over there. If they can squeeze the price down by spending more on the drivers and less on the housing, I'm down with that.


----------



## crabdog

I can just picture the KZ CEO driving his Mercedes and listening to CA Andromeda with a smile on his face while he idles past his factory workers who have been saving up for months to buy a ZS5.


----------



## VinceHill24

Actually the share molds practice is good in some way. Otherwise ppl who're interested in DIY will never get a chance at all to source those shells to make their DIY IEMs. It'll kill the DIY market and subsequently leading to lesser competition and slower advancement in the audio IEM industry coz brands like LZ, KZ, Musicmaker, **** etc etc all begins with DIY.


----------



## Slater (Jul 15, 2017)

crabdog said:


> I can just picture the KZ CEO driving his Mercedes and listening to CA Andromeda with a smile on his face while he idles past his factory workers who have been saving up for months to buy a ZS5.



hahaha, that's rich!

That reminds me of the photo of Dr. Dre producing in his studio while wearing Beats. Yeah, right - like he really used his own products legitimate production work LOL!


----------



## Slater

VinceHill24 said:


> Actually the share molds practice is good in some way. Otherwise ppl who're interested in DIY will never get a chance at all to source those shells to make their DIY IEMs. It'll kill the DIY market and subsequently leading to lesser competition and slower advancement in the audio IEM industry coz brands like LZ, KZ, Musicmaker, **** etc etc all begins with DIY.



Agree 100% - I'm all for the DIY option, whether it's IEMs or beer.


----------



## HiFiChris

crabdog said:


> I can just picture the KZ CEO driving his Mercedes and listening to CA Andromeda with a smile on his face while he idles past his factory workers who have been saving up for months to buy a ZS5.


----------



## Vidal

HiFiChris said:


>



Which one would he be driving real or fake merc


----------



## theredhood

Hey guys, what's the best store on Ali to get kz starline tips? Looking at FAAEAL store right now but it doesn't have much reviews.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So I got the ZS5 in my ears now. They're not as coherent as I would have liked, but they're very enjoyable, if that makes sense. For the price? Stellar. Giant killers? No.


----------



## Slater (Jul 15, 2017)

FYI, my KZ bluetooth cable came today.

The cable itself is identical to the stock cable that comes with the ZS3 - thin, black, a little stiff, with the identical ends/memory wire/memory wire sheathing. Since I use the silver upgrade wire on my ZS3 and ZST, I can't comment as to the longevity of the ZS3 stock wire.

*But I did determine that the ZS3/ZS5 version also fits the ZST.* It's only using friction of the rounded plug key plus the 0.75mm pins to hold it in, so it's not as rock solid as it would be on the ZS3 (where there's an incredible friction fit between the outer portion of the jack and the ZS3 shell). But it's definitely not so loose that it just falls apart. The force it takes to remove is somewhere in between the two, as evidenced by mowing the lawn followed by 6 miles of in-line skating, where they haven't loosened in any way. I was also worried about the fact that the ZS3 2-pin plug is straight (compared to the 90-degree 2-pin plug found on the ZST), but they fit around my ears perfectly fine.

So from my experience so far, I wouldn't worry about using any of the ZS3 cables on the ZST - stock, silver upgrade, or bluetooth.

The sound has the typical bluetooth sound - it definitely sounds a little compressed. But just fine for the typical things you'd use bluetooth for - yardwork, exercise, working around the house, etc. The ZS3 doesn't sound all that great with the bluetooth cable. I'm not sure if it's an impedance thing or the sound difference with bluetooth itself, but the ZS3 sounds noticeably "lower-fi" with the bluetooth cable vs the hard wired cable. I don't hear as much of a degradation with the ZST, so for now I plan to just use the bluetooth cable with the ZST.

One thing I don't like is that the control box is offset to one side vs being centered in the cable. It gives this weird "unbalanced" feeling when wearing it. It also makes wearing the cable behind your head almost impossible, because the control box hangs on 1 side, won't stay behind my head because of this, and the imbalance constantly tugs on the left IEM (loosening the seal). It's really annoying, so I can only wear the cable in the front.

I experienced 2 minor bluetooth skips/cutouts when mowing the lawn, despite my phone being 2 feet away in my pocket. It could have been 2.4G wifi or microwave interference or even EMI from the battery-powered mower I was using. But I have never experienced this with my other bluetooth headphones.

I'm still testing the battery life, so I don't know if it's the old one or the new one (I'll update this post with the results of the battery testing). Just like other recent HFers, mine also says Bluetooth v4.1 on the box but v4.2 in the instruction booklet. So I'll have to just use the battery life as the method to figure out which version I have.

I also haven't had a chance to see if there's any audio lag/delay, so I don't know if it's viable for games or movies yet. I'll update this post once I've tested this.

So far, it seems worth the $10 I spent on it.

*Update: Over (2) full battery charges I get an average of 3.5hrs per charge (at 50% volume). Based on this, I'm assuming I received the latest version. I also removed the memory wire, which improved fitment and comfort considerably. Finally, I tested with some YouTube videos, and there's a very minor audio lag. It's not as bad as an English-dubbed kung fu movie, but you can tell there's a fraction of a second's worth of lag between a person's mouth moving and the audio. Based on that, I don't plan on using this particular bluetooth cable for movies. Finally, the cable does seem to be susceptible to some EMI sources. For example, when I leave my car and lock the doors using my keychain remote, there is a quick skip (interruption) in the audio. I haven't used it around the microwave oven, but that significantly degrades every bluetooth device I own. So I don't expect the KZ cable to be any different.

Since it appears that I received the latest version (based on the battery life and fairly stable connection), I'll share the seller where I purchased my cable from:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...grade-Module-for-ZST-ZS3-ZS5/32815821305.html*


----------



## TwinACStacks

You guys are dreaming if you think by using a copy mold that they are Reinvesting the money saved by using drivers anywhere near the quality of those in the real campfires ( or any other quality earphone manufacturer for that matter)

TWIN


----------



## Slater

TwinACStacks said:


> You guys are dreaming if you think by using a copy mold that they are Reinvesting the money saved by using drivers anywhere near the quality of those in the real campfires ( or any other quality earphone manufacturer for that matter)
> 
> TWIN



I don't think anyone is gullible enough to believe that Twin. The copy mold discussion was only pertaining to comments people made about companies stealing the designs (visual at least) from one another. But that's nothing new - Coke vs Pepsi, most vehicles on the road, designer clothing, jewelry, cell phones, etc.


----------



## Francisk (Jul 16, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> FYI, my KZ bluetooth cable came today.
> 
> The cable itself is identical to the stock cable that comes with the ZS3 - thin, black, a little stiff, with the identical ends/memory wire/memory wire sheathing. Since I use the silver upgrade wire on my ZS3 and ZST, I can't comment as to the longevity of the ZS3 stock wire.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for my KZ Bluetooth cables to arrive for both my ZST and ZS5. I hope I'll get the new version that has longer battery life.


----------



## Ver JJ

slaterlovesspam said:


> FYI, my KZ bluetooth cable came today.
> 
> The cable itself is identical to the stock cable that comes with the ZS3 - thin, black, a little stiff, with the identical ends/memory wire/memory wire sheathing. Since I use the silver upgrade wire on my ZS3 and ZST, I can't comment as to the longevity of the ZS3 stock wire.
> 
> ...



Nice review, by the way I will like to ask whether you had tried out the gold plated OFC cable for ZS5?


----------



## smy1 (Jul 15, 2017)

chickenmoon said:


> I've bought mine there and they are genuine no doubt but it's been a while so I can't guarantee you they are genuine now.  I've only had positive experiences with this shop, genuine items and fast shipping but YMMV eventually.



I asked this couple times but i don't believe i actually got a answer but are the xe800 really have the gr07 BE drivers in them? So if you get the xe800 there is no point in getting the gr07?

Also does any mmcx cable work with he pinnacle px? might order a cheap cable from aliexpress. Seems like the pinnacle px only comes with a microphone cable.


----------



## Slater

Ver JJ said:


> Nice review, by the way I will like to ask whether you had tried out the gold plated OFC cable for ZS5?



Thanks - I just added an update to my post, so be sure to take another look if interested.

As far as the ZS5, I have not received my ZS5 yet nor did I purchase the gold cable with it. I was just planning on using the silver ZS3 cable I already own once the ZS5 arrives. Sorry I can't be more help. The gold cable is definitely good looking, and KZ even makes a sexy orange cable now as well!


----------



## crabdog

smy1 said:


> I asked this couple times but i don't believe i actually got a answer but are the xe800 really have the gr07 BE drivers in them? So if you get the xe800 there is no point in getting the gr07?
> 
> Also does any mmcx cable work with he pinnacle px? might order a cheap cable from aliexpress. Seems like the pinnacle px only comes with a microphone cable.


Same driver can still have a vastly different sound though. Changes in housing shape, materials, tuning etc can make them sound nothing alike.


----------



## Slater (Jul 16, 2017)

smy1 said:


> I asked this couple times but i don't believe i actually got a answer but are the xe800 really have the gr07 BE drivers in them? So if you get the xe800 there is no point in getting the gr07?



I don't know about the BE specifically, but I researched this a while ago myself because I was considering the XE800. They do share the same drivers as the GR07 (and GR07c), but it's reported that they're tuned with a different sound (whether it's due to specific driver tuning, or just sound differences due to the shell). The XE800 is supposed to have a "better shell" and also a much better fit. But I've also read comments that the XE800 doesn't fit that great because the gimmiky moving nozzle doesn't allow for a good enough angle in the ear canal.

As to which one is "better" seems to be subjective. Most people say the XE800 sounds better, and others say it just sounds "different".

Again, I don't own either, so I'm not speaking from personal experience just what I found on HF. If you search the forums on the topic, you'll find lots of discussions (including firsthand info from folks that own both).

The BIGGER problem with the XE800 seems to be guaranteeing you get a genuine version, as there's a flood of counterfeits. People have said that even some sellers who used to sell genuines are now selling fakes (not sure why - maybe the genuines can't be sourced anymore). It's much harder to tell the real from the fakes now that they're using the moving nozzles on the fakes. Personally, I wouldn't even risk it. There's plenty of IEMs that are just as good if not better for the same $ so why risk throwing money away on a fake?


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Same driver can still have a vastly different sound though. Changes in housing shape, materials, tuning etc can make them sound nothing alike.



I agree.  With earbuds, the Zen 1 for example is fairly desired, and the SeaHF 320 Smart 1.0 supposedly has the same driver, same shell, similar sound, but changes in wire and other aspects like tuning resulted in the Zen 1 going for around 150 where the SeaHF sold for around 50.


----------



## snip3r77

smy1 said:


> I asked this couple times but i don't believe i actually got a answer but are the xe800 really have the gr07 BE drivers in them? So if you get the xe800 there is no point in getting the gr07?
> 
> Also does any mmcx cable work with he pinnacle px? might order a cheap cable from aliexpress. Seems like the pinnacle px only comes with a microphone cable.



I don't own any but I read 
Xe800 is neutral 
Gr07 is fun

So both are tuned differently


----------



## Ver JJ

slaterlovesspam said:


> Thanks - I just added an update to my post, so be sure to take another look if interested.
> 
> As far as the ZS5, I have not received my ZS5 yet nor did I purchase the gold cable with it. I was just planning on using the silver ZS3 cable I already own once the ZS5 arrives. Sorry I can't be more help. The gold cable is definitely good looking, and KZ even makes a sexy orange cable now as well!



Thank you again, well it seems like china earphone market is going to get a little interesting, will order a ZS5 with Silver and Gold upgrade cable when I have save enough $$$.


----------



## TwinACStacks

slaterlovesspam said:


> hahaha, that's rich!
> 
> That reminds me of the photo of Dr. Dre producing in his studio while wearing Beats. Yeah, right - like he really used his own products legitimate production work LOL!



I bet You don't believe Marky Mark uses ATT to download his TV shows faster, anywhere on his cell phone either?

 TWIN


----------



## groucho69

TwinACStacks said:


> I bet You don't believe Marky Mark uses ATT to download his TV shows faster, anywhere on his cell phone either?
> 
> TWIN


----------



## SteroidEars

Hi guys. I wanna ask if its worth buying a dac or dap anymore these days. As mobile phone are getting equipped with better and better dac and dap like lg g6 and v20. I am actually wondering if these two model for example, are able to replace dac and dap like Fiio E17k and Fiio X3.
Thanks !


----------



## Slater (Jul 17, 2017)

zaqqwerty said:


> Hi guys. I wanna ask if its worth buying a dac or dap anymore these days. As mobile phone are getting equipped with better and better dac and dap like lg g6 and v20. I am actually wondering if these two model for example, are able to replace dac and dap like Fiio E17k and Fiio X3.
> Thanks !



Most (halfway) decent DAPs have features in them no phone has - amplifiers that drive headphones a phone couldn't even touch, line output, dual card slots, optical outputs, balanced headphone jacks, etc.

But if you are talking one of those tiny little $20 ChiFi DAPs w/the 70hr battery life, then yeah I would just use your phone.

Also keep in mind that even though some of the better phones have decent dac chips in them, they are not purpose built for audio. Besides the radios and other electronics crammed in phones that could potentially cause EMI and other noise in the audio, decent DAPs always have better specs than any phone (noise, distortion, SNR, etc).

But it boils down to convenience and what works for you in any given situation. I went skating today, and wasn't going to lug my DAP + amp with me. I just streamed music from my iPhone to my KZ ZST via the KZ bluetooth cable. But when I'm at home or work I much prefer to use my DAP/amp with wired headphones/IEMs for best sound.

So to answer your question, I use both setups for various purposes (and definitely appreciate having both setups available).


----------



## SteroidEars

Thanks
 I am interested in Fiio e17k but have seen that people mention it not actually better than LG V20. 
If I buy Fiio e17k, will phones be better than it in like a few years time?
Btw,  I prioritise SQ and Price together. So i don't mind using dac strap to phone.


----------



## Slater

zaqqwerty said:


> If I buy Fiio e17k, will phones be better than it in like a few years time?



If I could answer that I would be a billionaire.

A lot changes in 2 years when dealing with technology.

My personal opinion is that obviously cell phones will advance in 2 years, but so will DAPs/DACs. Look at IEMs from 2 years ago vs what you can get today for the same cost.

Besides, you can only deal with the here and now. Cross that future bridge in 2 years when the time comes.

Lemme ask you some questions:

1. Do you have to have a DAC, or is a DAP OK?
2. Do you need optical out?
3. Do you need balanced headphone connection?
4. Do you need bluetooth? What about aptX?
5. Is 1 microSD card slot OK, or do you need 2?
6. Do you want a player that supports Rockbox, or is the stock firmware OK?
7. Are you planning on using just IEMs with the player, or full size headphones as well?
8. What is the impedance ranges of the headphones you will be using?
9. What is your budget?
10. Do you plan on running an amp along with the DAP/DAC, or just using the player as-is?
11. If you want a DAC, do you need USB Type C?
12. Do you need DSD support?
13. Do you need EQ support?


----------



## smy1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Does anybody know a good $100 or so headphone that looks like a custom but it's universal?


----------



## Cya|\|

smy1 said:


> Does anybody know a good $100 or so headphone that looks like a custom but it's universal?



https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/the-new-kinera-h3-triple-hybrid-iem.853161/


----------



## jant71

smy1 said:


> Does anybody know a good $100 or so headphone that looks like a custom but it's universal?



You could check out the TFZ Exclusive 5 and King and the upcoming Kinera H3.


----------



## SteroidEars

slaterlovesspam said:


> If I could answer that I would be a billionaire.
> 
> A lot changes in 2 years when dealing with technology.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I got it. I very much prefer dac. As a dac will sound better compared to a similar priced dap right. Correct me if i am wrong. 
And how is the fiio q1 vs e 17k?
Thank you!


----------



## smy1

jant71 said:


> You could check out the TFZ Exclusive 5 and King and the upcoming Kinera H3.



Ooo the TFZ looks nice. Is there any reviews on tfz 5 vs the kinera. Now I just joined the pinnacle px drop few weeks ago I am thinking about canceling it or maybe get both the pinnacle px and tfz, kinera or maybe get all 3 lol


----------



## peter123

slaterlovesspam said:


> Most (halfway) decent DAPs have features in them no phone has - amplifiers that drive headphones a phone couldn't even touch, line output, dual card slots, optical outputs, balanced headphone jacks, etc.
> 
> But if you are talking one of those tiny little $20 ChiFi DAPs w/the 70hr battery life, then yeah I would just use your phone.
> 
> ...



Out of curiosity, what cheap DAPs have you compared to what smart phones to come to this conclusion?


----------



## crabdog

smy1 said:


> Does anybody know a good $100 or so headphone that looks like a custom but it's universal?


Kinera H3


----------



## Slater (Jul 17, 2017)

zaqqwerty said:


> Thanks. I got it. I very much prefer dac. As a dac will sound better compared to a similar priced dap right. Correct me if i am wrong.
> And how is the fiio q1 vs e 17k?
> Thank you!



Not sure about the FiiO Q1 or E17K.

A DAC is a simple device (or function) that converts a digital audio signal to a line level analog audio signal.

A typical DAP contains 3 main components:
- Digital media player with storage
- DAC
- Headphone amplifier

As you can see, a DAC is one of many functions built into a DAP. A DAP could not function without a built in DAC feature.

Some DAPs can provide the same function, as a simple DAC (digital in / analog line-out). For example using a DAP as a DAC and plugging in an external amplifier (headphone or speaker) into the line output jack. But normally a DAP's DAC function is used with the DAP's built in headphone amplifier.

Are you hooking this up to a home stereo? Or attaching to a computer via USB for digital to analog playback?

What about attaching it to the USB output of your phone for digital to analog playback?

Or will you just be using it with headphones and walking around town?

Do you plan on attaching an external amplifier?


----------



## Detectit (Jul 17, 2017)

Received the ZS5 today to upgrade on the ZS3.

What a great sound on the ZS5. More detailed and less oomph. I always found the bass on the ZS3 a little too prominent.

On the other hand the comfort on the Zs3 are way better. Small tips on the ZS5 are to loose and middle a bit too tight.

But overall i like the upgrade. With these quality sounding headphones i am for sure we are paying too much for A-branded IEM's


----------



## Slater (Jul 17, 2017)

Detectit said:


> Received the ZS5 today to upgrade on the ZS3.
> 
> What a great sound on the ZS5. More detailed and less oomph. I always found the bass on the ZS3 a little too prominent.
> 
> ...



FYI, JVC Spinfits have sizes in between the normal S, M, and L that may provide a better fit for you. They are called the SM and ML. They are also very good quality.

Also, if you remove the small piece of black tuning foam from inside the nozzle of the ZS3, it reduces the bloated bass in a good way. It's not going to compare with the ZS5, but it definitely improves the ZS3 (and like you said, it is super comfortable).


----------



## Detectit (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for the tips tip  slaterlovesspam

Also ordered the Bluetooth kit. But as i allready thought it's (IMO) a waste of money.
Never was a fan of audio via Bluetooth. Thought maybe in time there are improvements...
The clear highs are gone. And stereo separation is way less.
But hey what can you complain for that money. 
Guess i leave the silver cables on. And the Bluetooth kit on the ZS3 for when i need wireless.


----------



## Slater

Detectit said:


> Thanks for the tips tip  slaterlovesspam
> 
> Also ordered the Bluetooth kit. But as i allready thought it's (IMO) a waste of money.
> Never was a fan of audio via Bluetooth. Thought maybe in time there are improvements...
> ...



Sure, let us know how they work out for you.

I might also mention that the ZS3 doesn't sound good with the Bluetooth cable. I think it just doesn't get enough power, or else there is some impedance mismatch that results in the poor sound. I'm just using the ZS3 bluetooth cable on the ZST, which sounds much better for some reason (and it technically fits fine).


----------



## peter123

slaterlovesspam said:


> I don't know about the BE specifically, but I researched this a while ago myself because I was considering the XE800. They do share the same drivers as the GR07 (and GR07c), but it's reported that they're tuned with a different sound (whether it's due to specific driver tuning, or just sound differences due to the shell). The XE800 is supposed to have a "better shell" and also a much better fit. But I've also read comments that the XE800 doesn't fit that great because the gimmiky moving nozzle doesn't allow for a good enough angle in the ear canal.
> 
> As to which one is "better" seems to be subjective. Most people say the XE800 sounds better, and others say it just sounds "different".
> 
> ...



LOL! Can't really decide if I'm supposed to feel sad or amused the few times I come across people comparing products they've got no first hand experience with in here. 

Fortunately it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Detectit said:


> Received the ZS5 today to upgrade on the ZS3.
> 
> What a great sound on the ZS5. More detailed and less oomph. I always found the bass on the ZS3 a little too prominent.
> 
> ...



I can't agree at all. The ZS5 next to the P1/Quad just sounds... well, it sounds like it cost $30. They're "detailed" in the sense that the low end is weak. I really wanted to like these, but despite my best efforts they sound intensely artificial. 

I'm looking at maybe trying one of the others out there, but man I admit to being a tad disappointed. After spending the last few days listening to them almost exclusively, the instant I threw in the others I went "oh yeah, that's what this music is _supposed_ to sound like."


----------



## Francisk

SomeGuyDude said:


> I can't agree at all. The ZS5 next to the P1/Quad just sounds... well, it sounds like it cost $30. They're "detailed" in the sense that the low end is weak. I really wanted to like these, but despite my best efforts they sound intensely artificial.
> 
> I'm looking at maybe trying one of the others out there, but man I admit to being a tad disappointed. After spending the last few days listening to them almost exclusively, the instant I threw in the others I went "oh yeah, that's what this music is _supposed_ to sound like."


Hint...I initially had the same impression of the ZS5 using the stock KZ Starline tips but I only realised the full potential of ZS5's sound quality after pairing it with the Comply T400 tips.


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> LOL! Can't really decide if I'm supposed to feel sad or amused the few times I come across people comparing products they've got no first hand experience with in here.
> 
> Fortunately it doesn't happen very often.



Are you referring to me? I never said I had 1st hand experience with those 2 IEMs.


----------



## Francisk

peter123 said:


> LOL! Can't really decide if I'm supposed to feel sad or amused the few times I come across people comparing products they've got no first hand experience with in here.
> 
> Fortunately it doesn't happen very often.


In all honesty after comparing both the XE800 and the GR07 Classic...I definitely prefer the sound of the GR07 Classic way more than the XE800, which I purchased thinking that it's the cheapest way to get a spare GR07 Classic and boy was I wrong.


----------



## mynamesjeff

Anyone still talk about the DZ7s or DZ9s? Just curious to know if they're still popular around here and how they sound


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Francisk said:


> Hint...I initially had the same impression of the ZS5 using the stock KZ Starline tips but I only realised the full potential of ZS5's sound quality after pairing it with the Comply T400 tips.



I've got Comply tips, I've got Spinfits, I've got Spiral Dots. The Comply tips help because it's a lot more comfortable, but the sound definitely doesn't make much of a leap.


----------



## Francisk

SomeGuyDude said:


> I've got Comply tips, I've got Spinfits, I've got Spiral Dots. The Comply tips help because it's a lot more comfortable, but the sound definitely doesn't make much of a leap.


Well I guess the ZS5's sound signature is not your cup of tea then.


----------



## redryder

Anyone using the Seahf AWK-009 here? I just received mine and I can't bear the treble. Vocals sound too harsh to my ears and overall the music does not sound smooth. Does it require a lot of burn-in? Using treble reduce on the iphone EQ tames it a bit, any other tips?


----------



## peter123

Francisk said:


> In all honesty after comparing both the XE800 and the GR07 Classic...I definitely prefer the sound of the GR07 Classic way more than the XE800, which I purchased thinking that it's the cheapest way to get a spare GR07 Classic and boy was I wrong.



I've only got the BE's but I'd certainly say that they're a much better iem than the XE800. That being said the XE800 is still a great value for the price I paid for them imo. 

I've also got the AN16 that should be using the same driver and also sounds completely different to the other two so the XE800 may still use the same driver though... 

If all these are indeed using the same driver it just shows how small part of the sound the driver itself contributes with. 



slaterlovesspam said:


> Are you referring to me? I never said I had 1st hand experience with those 2 IEMs.



That's exactly why I'm surprised to read your comparison between them (as you haven't heard them)


----------



## Cya|\|

Francisk said:


> Well I guess the ZS5's sound signature is not your cup of tea then.



He's not discussing about signature. He's discussing about quality. It's a little painful to see people write clearly their thoughts and be repeatedly misunderstood. It seems like some people don't want to understand.


----------



## Sylmar

redryder said:


> Anyone using the Seahf AWK-009 here? I just received mine and I can't bear the treble. Vocals sound too harsh to my ears and overall the music does not sound smooth. Does it require a lot of burn-in? Using treble reduce on the iphone EQ tames it a bit, any other tips?



I was close to buying it but then my ZS5 arrived and looking for Chi-fi IEMS has been on hold since then.


----------



## Vidal

redryder said:


> Anyone using the Seahf AWK-009 here? I just received mine and I can't bear the treble. Vocals sound too harsh to my ears and overall the music does not sound smooth. Does it require a lot of burn-in? Using treble reduce on the iphone EQ tames it a bit, any other tips?



They aren't harsh they're just bright earphones, I have brighter ones than the AWK009. You'll get used to them overtime but you can tame it a bit with foam ear tips, comply 400 fit.


----------



## Vidal

SomeGuyDude said:


> They're "detailed" in the sense that the low end is weak. I really wanted to like these, but despite my best efforts they sound intensely artificial.



Some people describe the ZS5s as being overly bassy, this is the first one I've seen say it's the other way around. Given the artificial comment as well, have you checked the polarity on the ZS5s?


----------



## Francisk (Jul 18, 2017)

peter123 said:


> I've only got the BE's but I'd certainly say that they're a much better iem than the XE800. That being said the XE800 is still a great value for the price I paid for them imo.
> 
> I've also got the AN16 that should be using the same driver and also sounds completely different to the other two so the XE800 may still use the same driver though...
> 
> If all these are indeed using the same driver it just shows how small part of the sound the driver itself contributes with.


Yes, I totally agree with you peter123. Looks like the housing for the driver and the final tuning of the IEM plays a big role on the final sound of an IEM. It's like putting a Porsche sports engine into a Honda Fit and expecting it to perform like a real Porsche. Having said that, the XE800's sound does indeed justify the price that one pays for it...but I'm now already too spoilt by the KZ ZST and ZS5's performance for their asking price...blame it on KZ


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Vidal said:


> Some people describe the ZS5s as being overly bassy, this is the first one I've seen say it's the other way around. Given the artificial comment as well, have you checked the polarity on the ZS5s?



The polarity? As in which way the things are plugged in? They're definitely not wrong on that front (they'd fit way wrong otherwise). Maybe I did get a dud, but the two earpieces both sound the same. If it turns out mine are just bad, that'd be a relief because boy I wanted these to sound better.


----------



## Vidal

Has been reported that some are wired incorrectly, try one side inserted the opposite way round and see if that makes a difference. Bass should improve according to others with the issue


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Vidal said:


> Has been reported that some are wired incorrectly, try one side inserted the opposite way round and see if that makes a difference. Bass should improve according to others with the issue



Which way are they supposed to be? Tried letters facing and letters facing out.

Ran into an interesting situation: it appears these really do need juice. For the last two days I'd be listening to them straight out of a laptop at what I'd consider a moderate volume and the entire bottom half of the spectrum was missing. Plugged them into my Mojo and they "woke up," sounding like I remembered them over the weekend. 

More auditioning it looks like.


----------



## Vidal

SomeGuyDude said:


> Which way are they supposed to be? Tried letters facing and letters facing out.
> 
> Ran into an interesting situation: it appears these really do need juice. For the last two days I'd be listening to them straight out of a laptop at what I'd consider a moderate volume and the entire bottom half of the spectrum was missing. Plugged them into my Mojo and they "woke up," sounding like I remembered them over the weekend.
> 
> More auditioning it looks like.



The shape of the plug and socket should indicate the correct way round - but - you'll want to try one the wrong way round to get them in the opposite phase. Sounds like you've got a fix, I've never heard a decent sounding PC/Laptop yet


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Vidal said:


> The shape of the plug and socket should indicate the correct way round - but - you'll want to try one the wrong way round to get them in the opposite phase. Sounds like you've got a fix, I've never heard a decent sounding PC/Laptop yet



Methinks the ZS5 really needs the juice because it's a quad driver. The Pinnacle P1 doesn't have any issues, but this really seems to need extra power.


----------



## Vidal

SomeGuyDude said:


> Methinks the ZS5 really needs the juice because it's a quad driver. The Pinnacle P1 doesn't have any issues, but this really seems to need extra power.



ZS5 is incredibly easy to drive, more likely an impedance related issue. I find that my Cozoy Aegis is too powerful meaning I have less 'adjustment' so I end up using my iPhone direct


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Vidal said:


> ZS5 is incredibly easy to drive, more likely an impedance related issue. I find that my Cozoy Aegis is too powerful meaning I have less 'adjustment' so I end up using my iPhone direct



I'm aware of the numbers, but I know that the "harder to drive" P1s have none of the issues that the ZS5 have given me. Additionally, the ZS5 needs about 75% volume out of the laptop directly as opposed to about 30% for the P1.


----------



## Vidal

I never mentioned numbers. I said that the ZS5 is easy to drive but I found a significant difference between how the ZS5 performs between different DACs/DAPs. I put that down to an impedance mismatch with the source.


----------



## peskypesky

redryder said:


> Anyone using the Seahf AWK-009 here? I just received mine and I can't bear the treble. Vocals sound too harsh to my ears and overall the music does not sound smooth. Does it require a lot of burn-in? Using treble reduce on the iphone EQ tames it a bit, any other tips?


I have them and find them overly trebly too.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Vidal said:


> I never mentioned numbers. I said that the ZS5 is easy to drive but I found a significant difference between how the ZS5 performs between different DACs/DAPs. I put that down to an impedance mismatch with the source.



When you talk about ease of driving it's pretty well agreed upon that impedance and sensitivity are what you're talking about. These are actually highly sensitive and ultra low impedance (8ohm!) which should mean no issues, not to mention the manufacturing logic of selling a $20 IEM that can't be readily driven out of a laptop makes about as much sense as selling fake muffler tips that only fit on Lamborghinis.


----------



## Vidal (Jul 18, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> When you talk about ease of driving it's pretty well agreed upon that impedance and sensitivity are what you're talking about.



It does with some discussions; but I never mentioned numbers because that's not what my impedance comment related to. In my experience my Cozoy Aegis had a much stronger treble vs. iPhone when volume matched (even allowing for slight difference in signature). I'm guessing the ZS5s are sensitive to the impedance of the source used. Pretty sure others have stated they had issues with one devices and not with another.

Probably a quirk of using 4 drivers.



SomeGuyDude said:


> These are actually highly sensitive and ultra low impedance (8ohm!) which should mean no issues, not to mention the manufacturing logic of selling a $20 IEM that can't be readily driven out of a laptop makes about as much sense as selling fake muffler tips that only fit on Lamborghinis.



If they're highly sensitive then why are you having to turn them right up compared to the P1s?  My guess is you have a faulty pair of ZS5s

BTW, more dynamic drivers = lower impedance. 2 x 16Ohm coils connected in parallel will show a 8Ohm resistance to the amplifier.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Vidal said:


> It does with some discussions; but I never mentioned numbers because that's not what my impedance comment related to. In my experience my Cozoy Aegis had a much stronger treble vs. iPhone when volume matched (even allowing for slight difference in signature). I'm guessing the ZS5s are sensitive to the impedance of the source used. Pretty sure others have stated they had issues with one devices and not with another.
> 
> *Probably a quirk of using 4 drivers*.



That is _literally _what I said in another post that you started trying to correct me on. 



> If they're highly sensitive then why are you having to turn them right up compared to the P1s?  My guess is you have a faulty pair of ZS5s
> 
> BTW, more dynamic drivers = lower impedance. 2 x 16Ohm coils connected in parallel will show a 8Ohm resistance to the amplifier.



Again, it's a multi-driver quirk. They certainly play sound, but they don't "scale" to volume nearly the same and turning them up for a bit seems to just "fill out" the sound rather than a linear upward slide in the way a single-driver like the P1 does. There absolutely seems to be some oddness with the ZS5. You can't call it "faulty" because there's nothing that's not firing, the drivers aren't blown, the wiring is solid, it just appears to be an issue with (gasp) $20 quad-driver IEMs as opposed to better made ones.

Also, that only works in parallel. Not in series. I used to build car audio systems, I am well aware of how ohm loads work.


----------



## chickenmoon

Didn't you know that people who don't like KZ units always have faulty ones?


----------



## peskypesky

chickenmoon said:


> Didn't you know that people who don't like KZ units always have faulty ones?


No no no. They have faulty ears.


----------



## Vidal (Jul 18, 2017)

You said that they needed more power because of having 4 drivers - whilst I said quirk of 4 drivers behaving differently with different devices because of impedance. Very different points regarding 4 drivers.

You also said 8 ohms with high sensitivity and seeing you got that car audio knowledge you'll probably agree given that they're 8 ohm and v.sensitive that they're more likely they'll be a parallel circuit as most earphone drivers are around the 16 ohm mark. Why I mentioned parallel not series.

My only reason for suggesting that these are faulty is the fact that you're having to turn these up to get a decent volume, given the above that shouldn't need to happen. I'm struggling to see what else could cause that, I was trying to help.


----------



## Vidal (Jul 18, 2017)

chickenmoon said:


> Didn't you know that people who don't like KZ units always have faulty ones?



Having to turn up easy to drive earphones to get a decent volume indicates a possible fault. Some people won't like the ZS5 as they've got plenty of treble and some people are treble sensitive.


----------



## groucho69

Crosseyed and Painless, M4A, Cayin N3>FiiO A3> KZ ZS5....oh baby! Now I need it in FLAC.


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## randomnin

Why do people label music on YouTube as HQ? As far as I'm aware, the bitrate is capped for all video qualities to about 192kbps, maybe lower, I don't recall exactly.

As for the ZS5 impedance discussion - does the impedance number of the earphones even represent much? I mean, larger impedance might mean more voltage necessary, but we still don't know how much amperes one needs to achieve what volume with the drivers inside. And more drivers definitely means more volts (divided by ohms) necessary to achieve sufficient amperage.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Vidal said:


> Having to turn up easy to drive earphones to get a decent volume indicates a possible fault. Some people won't like the ZS5 as they've got plenty of treble and some people are treble sensitive.



I didn't say decent volume. C'mon dude. Try and read what I'm saying.

From the beginning: They seemed bass light until I turned them up or gave them the Mojo, which seemed to make the full spectrum flesh out. This isn't a thing that normally happens, and I used a single-driver IEM as a point of contrast, suggesting _from the get-go_ that what was happening was a multi-driver quirk that was causing the four drivers not to be moving coherently without more juice than normal. When I had them sitting at my normal listening volume, they sounded weak and odd. As an experiment, I pushed the volume which made them sound a lot better, but not exactly "louder". This tells me something is up with the fact that it's a quad.

Either way, this is starting to legit annoy me. So I'll say this. Out of the mojo, they sound like dynamite. Out of the laptop, they're kind of unpleasant. Phone isn't a whole pantload better. They sound really weak at low volumes. If they were actually faulty, they wouldn't "wake up" when given extra juice, because that's literally not how this works (unless for some random reason half the wires inside were at a high impedance). I'm done now.


----------



## crabdog

SomeGuyDude said:


> I didn't say decent volume. C'mon dude. Try and read what I'm saying.
> 
> From the beginning: They seemed bass light until I turned them up or gave them the Mojo, which seemed to make the full spectrum flesh out. This isn't a thing that normally happens, and I used a single-driver IEM as a point of contrast, suggesting _from the get-go_ that what was happening was a multi-driver quirk that was causing the four drivers not to be moving coherently without more juice than normal. When I had them sitting at my normal listening volume, they sounded weak and odd. As an experiment, I pushed the volume which made them sound a lot better, but not exactly "louder". This tells me something is up with the fact that it's a quad.
> 
> Either way, this is starting to legit annoy me. So I'll say this. Out of the mojo, they sound like dynamite. Out of the laptop, they're kind of unpleasant. Phone isn't a whole pantload better. They sound really weak at low volumes. If they were actually faulty, they wouldn't "wake up" when given extra juice, because that's literally not how this works (unless for some random reason half the wires inside were at a high impedance). I'm done now.


Aside from all that did you try reversing the pins on one side regardless of whether it seems correct or not? What you're describing sounds like a phase issue


----------



## SomeGuyDude

crabdog said:


> Aside from all that did you try reversing the pins on one side regardless of whether it seems correct or not? What you're describing sounds like a phase issue



Certainly did. No diff out of the laptop, didn't muck with it out of the Mojo because just putting them facing the "correct" way with the Mojo sounded great. But that explanation doesn't make sense, because a phase issue wouldn't self-correct at higher volumes.


----------



## LTSFBH

SomeGuyDude said:


> Which way are they supposed to be? Tried letters facing and letters facing out.
> 
> Ran into an interesting situation: it appears these really do need juice. For the last two days I'd be listening to them straight out of a laptop at what I'd consider a moderate volume and the entire bottom half of the spectrum was missing. Plugged them into my Mojo and they "woke up," sounding like I remembered them over the weekend.
> 
> More auditioning it looks like.


I have a pair of ZS5 on loan from a friend. I'm in total agreement with SomeGuyDude. Straight out of my Xduoo X3 they sound just OK. But when fed through my iBasso D1, they are transformed. Bass is prominent, but much more detailed. Soundstage opens up a lot. Sound excellent through a Grado RA-1 amp, but there is a fair amount of background hiss, due to low impedance. 

Compared to MEE M6 Pro I found the M6 to be much brighter and vocals not as forward. M6 were slightly more detailed and analytical. More monitor-like. Edge to the ZS5.

Compared to the Havi B3 Pro 1 I found the Havi to be the soundstage winner. Not by a huge amount, but noticeable. Bass went deeper on the ZS5, but the quality of the bass was better on  the Havi. I would describe the Havi as more musical, whereas the ZS5 has a more "fun" signature. ZS5 is a great walking around/commuting IEM, but the edge goes to the Havi for a better all around experience.

I need to compare them to my Shure SE215.

BTW I just received a pair of Aceyoon R8 V2 dual DD IEMs (32 ohm). They are definitely not for bass heads, but so far I am liking them a lot.


----------



## LTSFBH

Vidal said:


> ZS5 is incredibly easy to drive, more likely an impedance related issue. I find that my Cozoy Aegis is too powerful meaning I have less 'adjustment' so I end up using my iPhone direct


Agreed... The ZS5 get loud FAST! On my iBasso D1, volume is off at 7 o'clock. With the ZS5, they are loud at 9 o'clock and almost too loud at 9:30. With Havi I have much more usable volume. Getting too loud at 1 o'clock. Much easier to dial in the right amount of volume.


----------



## snip3r77

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'm aware of the numbers, but I know that the "harder to drive" P1s have none of the issues that the ZS5 have given me. Additionally, the ZS5 needs about 75% volume out of the laptop directly as opposed to about 30% for the P1.


I think the smsl idea would do good


----------



## LTSFBH

WOW AM I AN IDIOT!! 

Please disregard all of my comments. I have a pair of ZS5 on order and due this week. My comparison was based on the TFZ Series 5. I got all of those Z's and 5's mixed up in my head and they spilled out incorrectly in this thread!


----------



## Vidal

SomeGuyDude said:


> I didn't say decent volume. C'mon dude.



Pot, kettle, and that post wasn't aimed at you. Done with this, genuinely try to help someone they get arsey and obtuse. 

Like I said from start, ZS5 seems to have an issue with certain sources or some have a phase issue.


----------



## HiFiChris

After a few years of ownership, I have written and published a review of my beloved iBasso DX90: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/07/iBasso-DX90-Review-my-love-and-my-touch.html

  

  

It's in German language but with a Google Translate widget option.


----------



## bokiboki

Has anyone measured resistance to KZ ZS5?


----------



## groucho69

groucho69 said:


> Crosseyed and Painless, M4A, Cayin N3>FiiO A3> KZ ZS5....oh baby! Now I need it in FLAC.





HungryPanda said:


>


----------



## groucho69

LTSFBH said:


> WOW AM I AN IDIOT!!
> 
> Please disregard all of my comments. I have a pair of ZS5 on order and due this week. My comparison was based on the TFZ Series 5. I got all of those Z's and 5's mixed up in my head and they spilled out incorrectly in this thread!


----------



## Skullophile

Hey, can someone recommend some chifi iems that have great treble extension like the VE Duke?


----------



## loomisjohnson

haven't heard the duke, and you haven't specified a budget but for treble extension consider:
seaf awk 009 ($15) ty hiz g3 ($35) moni one ($75) senzer h1 ($25) bosshifi b3 ($35)--check out vidal's site for more detailed impressions


----------



## B9Scrambler

loomisjohnson said:


> haven't heard the duke, and you haven't specified a budget but for treble extension consider:
> seaf awk 009 ($15) ty hiz g3 ($35) moni one ($75) senzer h1 ($25) bosshifi b3 ($35)--check out vidal's site for more detailed impressions



To add onto those recommendations, the TFZ Exclusive lineup has excellent treble extension.


----------



## Vidal

Have UiiSii produced a triple driver hybrid - dual BA and single dynamic? 

This listing indicates they have http://amzn.eu/eecC1Vh


----------



## HungryPanda (Jul 19, 2017)

That is the one I purchased I thought it had 2 dynamic and one BA. It says that on the box


----------



## Vidal

HungryPanda said:


> That is the one I purchased I thought it had 2 dynamic and one BA



Can you see the BA driver in the nozzle? How do they sound?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

LTSFBH said:


> WOW AM I AN IDIOT!!
> 
> Please disregard all of my comments. I have a pair of ZS5 on order and due this week. My comparison was based on the TFZ Series 5. I got all of those Z's and 5's mixed up in my head and they spilled out incorrectly in this thread!



LMAO my man, I had this enormous post getting ready at one point and juuuuuust before I hit submit I went "waaaait a minute."


----------



## HungryPanda

I cannot really see the BA driver and I'm not going to rip them apart


----------



## Vidal

HungryPanda said:


> I cannot really see the BA driver and I'm not going to rip them apart



No worries, do they have decent treble though?


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes they sound really balanced


----------



## Vidal

HungryPanda said:


> Yes they sound really balanced



Looking at some of the reviews it does seem like they're dual dynamic not dual BA, error in the listing. I'll stick them on my 'maybe' list and keep scanning.


----------



## JaeYoon

gotta admit that the ZS5 is amazing deal with a multi Driver IEM for that cheap


----------



## peter123

Skullophile said:


> Hey, can someone recommend some chifi iems that have great treble extension like the VE Duke?



This is a tough one. Although both the Moni One and the Magosi K3 HD have good extension I don't think their treble quality is as good as on the Duke if that makes sense.


----------



## Skullophile (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for the replies dudes. My double barrel is aimed squarely at
seaf awk 009, ty hiz g3, moni one, senzer h, bosshifi b3 and tfz exclusive 5. (Kings shells will be too large if they're the same size as the last series - pretty sure they are).
As a great H-Fier said a couple of months ago, "Everyone has their own idea of perfect", and for me it's listening to TOOL with Danny Carey smashing the drums to kingdom come with many gravy stains on my wife beater. With a nice DAC/DAP and an iem with full treble extension.


----------



## nplateau

Just received my Yinjw P8 earphones, triple dynamic micro drivers on each side with a crossover network.  So far I am supremely underwhelmed.  Thin and veiled sounding with a mid-range that is too recessed.  I'm going to let them burn in for a while and see if anything gets better.


----------



## toddy0191

nplateau said:


> Just received my Yinjw P8 earphones, triple dynamic micro drivers on each side with a crossover network.  So far I am supremely underwhelmed.  Thin and veiled sounding with a mid-range that is too recessed.  I'm going to let them burn in for a while and see if anything gets better.



Hope they improve as just ordered them based on positive reviews and another user describing them as balanced with an emphasised low end.


----------



## HungryPanda

Me too I just ordered a pair


----------



## audio123

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/kinera-h3.22533/reviews#review-18893

enjoy guys!


----------



## Francisk

audio123 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/kinera-h3.22533/reviews#review-18893
> 
> enjoy guys!


Very nice review audio123. Your description of the the Kinera H3 is definitely way different from the frequency graph that Kinera publish on the box or manual that takes a nose dive at 12kHz.


----------



## mochill

Skullophile said:


> Thanks for the replies dudes. My double barrel is aimed squarely at
> seaf awk 009, ty hiz g3, moni one, senzer h, bosshifi b3 and tfz exclusive 5. (Kings shells will be too large if they're the same size as the last series - pretty sure they are).
> As a great H-Fier said a couple of months ago, "Everyone has their own idea of perfect", and for me it's listening to TOOL with Danny Carey smashing the drums to kingdom come with many gravy stains on my wife beater. With a nice DAC/DAP and an iem with full treble extension.


Get the echobox audio x1 and Vsonics gr07x


----------



## HungryPanda

goddam now aliexpress will not accept my credit card


----------



## hellfire8888

My mini review on NiceHcK EB200 earbud. 

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/...-mean-bad-expensive-does-not-mean-good.22536/


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So now that I've realized my errors with the ZS5 but now I'm wanting to snag another pair because dammit Chi-Fi is fun. 

So I'm honestly not concerned about price, but I'm looking at something with the same kind of sig as the ZS5 because it pairs well with my LCD-X. In fact, whatever it costs, a chi-fi complement to the LCD-X would really make my day. Any ideas? That Super Ears 7-driver still has my attention but I'm not 100% on it yet.


----------



## groucho69

SomeGuyDude said:


> So now that I've realized my errors with the ZS5 but now I'm wanting to snag another pair because dammit Chi-Fi is fun.
> 
> So I'm honestly not concerned about price, but I'm looking at something with the same kind of sig as the ZS5 because it pairs well with my LCD-X. In fact, whatever it costs, a chi-fi complement to the LCD-X would really make my day. Any ideas? That Super Ears 7-driver still has my attention but I'm not 100% on it yet.



Have you checked @Vidal's site?

http://www.aproear.co.uk


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 20, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> Have you checked @Vidal's site?
> 
> http://www.aproear.co.uk



I have! It's an amazing site. I love it. The ZS5 is their top rated, though, and I'm sure there has to be better stuff.

EDIT: Just to add, Vidal and I have argued, but I do not deny even slightly that he's got the best Chi-Fi review site out there. I got it bookmarked, and his opinion is, honestly, basically the Tyll of Chi-Fi. Meaning I take it very much to heart! I just wonder what might be out there that Vidal hasn't gotten his hands on yet.


----------



## Vertinari

After spending about a week going through the various threads and reviews, the "simple" task of identifying a chinese-made iem/earbud that suits my preferences seems to be a futile task. That said, I'm going with this hail-mary pass and hope such an iem/earbud exists. I'm hoping to find one with, in order of importance, replaceable cables (through 3rd party mods if necessary), with good detail retrieval, great mids, and (hopefully) decent bass and treble extensions. I'm not sure if I'm giving specs for a unicorn or a >$1k iem, but here's to hoping something fits.


----------



## mochill

Get the gr07x or gr09


----------



## Vidal

SomeGuyDude said:


> EDIT: Just to add, Vidal and I have argued, but I do not deny even slightly that he's got the best Chi-Fi review site out there. I got it bookmarked, and his opinion is, honestly, basically the Tyll of Chi-Fi. Meaning I take it very much to heart! I just wonder what might be out there that Vidal hasn't gotten his hands on yet.



Thanks for the feedback, I am still looking for the next ChiFi gem. Could be that one of the other top earphones I've reviewed suit you more than the ZS5 or that the ideal model is in the next price bracket up. As I pay for my own earphones I've shied away from $40 upwards, apart from the occasional impulse buy. Of the one's I've already reviewed I'd seriously recommend trying the following.

BossHiFi B3 - well made and very balanced sound
Ty Hi Z G3 - single driver dynamic with big soundstage


----------



## crabdog

New budget hybrid? Looks pretty sweet for $22.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> New budget hybrid? Looks pretty sweet for $22.



Anymore info on that?


----------



## crabdog

Vidal said:


> Anymore info on that?


Sorry, should have added the link:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...hone-HIFI-Bass-Earbud/119089_32822300465.html


----------



## groucho69

Cost less at Shop2847025 Store


----------



## Vidal

bagged a pair, will review once I get them


----------



## Francisk

Just received both my KZ ZST and ZS5 Bluetooth cables and I must say I'm pretty impressed with both of them for the price of $7.65 each from Ali Express. I received the newer version with Bluetooth 4.2 and APTX support. I haven't tested the full battery life yet but I'm happy with the sound quality at this price. I hope KZ continue to innovate on their products. They're definitely kicking some ass now 

I also purchased the KZ gold cable but didn't notice any change in sound quality from the stock nor silver cable. Save your money and use the stock cable and buy the KZ Bluetooth cables instead.


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2017)

crabdog said:


> New budget hybrid? Looks pretty sweet for $22.



Reminds me of ZST but in a clear shell.


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> Cost less at Shop2847025 Store



Tempting...


----------



## groucho69

Vidal said:


> bagged a pair, will review once I get them



I await your thoughts.


----------



## BrunoC

BossHifi B4..

What the hell?!  TheB3 version is at the normal price, but the B4(?) version which looks somewhat different, with a grill at the back costs 8€ ?

This can't be right. A fake version?

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Newe...FI-Ebony-Moving-Iron-Coil-In/32810032818.html


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2017)

BrunoC said:


> BossHifi B4..
> 
> What the hell?!  TheB3 version is at the normal price, but the B4(?) version which looks somewhat different, with a grill at the back costs 8€ ?
> 
> ...



I've seen that before and almost got sucked into buying it myself. It's a single driver design (unlike the Hybrid B3), similar in idea to the single driver version of the urbanfun that rides on the coat tails of it's hybrid sibling. Whether it's genuine BossHifi is unknown, but you'll see that item appear as a purchase option on the BossHifi product page of a number of seller's.

I personally wouldn't chance it though (or at least I wouldn't chance it assuming it's a B3 or some better-than-B3 earphone).

There IS a new upgraded version of the B3 though - the B3S. I've been waiting for someone to get it and post impressions:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...Drive-Wood-Earphone-DIY-HIFI/32736017125.html


----------



## BrunoC

Yes, I've seen that the new B3s is absolutely legitimate.
I'm really puzzled by the strange cheap B3 or 'B4' version. I only found that one on that  specific store (link above).

Where did you get the info that it's a single driver? Can't find it anywhere...


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2017)

BrunoC said:


> Yes, I've seen that the new B3s is absolutely legitimate.
> I'm really puzzled by the strange cheap B3 or 'B4' version. I only found that one on that  specific store (link above).
> 
> Where did you get the info that it's a single driver? Can't find it anywhere...



Man, I just searched and I can't find anyone selling that cheapo version (the B4). Just a few weeks ago (when I was thinking of ordering the B3), at least half of the B3 product pages offered that cheap model. Some of them indeed listed it as a single driver. If I run across it again I'll update this post.

Update: I had saved at least 1 of the listings in my favorite list, and I just checked and it's now listed as unavailable:


----------



## BrunoC

Well, this is the strange and addictive world of Chifi...

I almost bought that cheap version... Very tempting but I have this voice inside my head telling me it's obliviously a fake version and therefore It'll be wasted money...


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

BrunoC said:


> Well, this is the strange and addictive world of Chifi...
> 
> I almost bought that cheap version... Very tempting but I have this voice inside my head telling me it's obliviously a fake version and therefore It'll be wasted money...


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2017)

BrunoC said:


> Well, this is the strange and addictive world of Chifi...
> 
> I almost bought that cheap version... Very tempting but I have this voice inside my head telling me it's obliviously a fake version and therefore It'll be wasted money...



Sometimes you gotta take the chance. That's how a lot of gems have been found here. And when you get a dud, the feedback helps out others in the HF community avoid the same pitfall.

I personally passed on that particular IEM because I got the same foreboding feeling as you. Also I have dozens of low end IEMs, plus I have other more pressing expenses at the moment.

On a related note, if you are looking for a diamond in the rough, the MoreBlue DM8 (Vidal found) is a ridiculously good value for $3:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...g-Headset-Handsfree-With-Mic/32667957633.html


----------



## aleksanderp

Looks like UES, shape of the shell and the BA in stem.


----------



## Warpaint22

Hello guys,

I'm using my xiaomi piston 2, I really like their type of sound, a lot of bass, it's fun to listen them, but I would like to try some new.Are there any budget earphones, which are a little bit similar to them, but have in some way better sound?
It seems to me, that Boarseman KR25D could be a good choice, what do you think?
I listen mostly rock and rap.


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2017)

Warpaint22 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm using my xiaomi piston 2, I really like their type of sound, a lot of bass, it's fun to listen them, but I would like to try some new.Are there any budget earphones, which are a little bit similar to them, but have in some way better sound?
> It seems to me, that Boarseman KR25D could be a good choice, what do you think?
> I listen mostly rock and rap.



KZ ZS5
KZ ZST
Xiaomi Pro HD


----------



## peter123

slaterlovesspam said:


> KZ ZS5
> KZ ZST
> Xiaomi Pro HD



Could you please do a brief comparison between the Xiaomi 2.0 and the ZS5? I've owned the Xiaomi for years but I've never heard the ZS5 and nothing I've read about it has made me believe that they're similar sounding to the Xiaomi so your answer got me curious, thanks.


----------



## demo-to

Two findings of today...
1. Ordered at Ebay FLC8s and Pai Audio MR3 from an unknown Chinese dealer. Communication started and unveiled I am dealing with Penon. Received both within only one week. Perfect trade in the whole with Penon. Highly recommended. 
2. Should have pulled the trigger much earlier on the FLC8s and saved much money which I spend for tons of budget 
IEMs. FLC8s are great Earphones!


----------



## Vidal

Warpaint22 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm using my xiaomi piston 2, I really like their type of sound, a lot of bass, it's fun to listen them, but I would like to try some new.Are there any budget earphones, which are a little bit similar to them, but have in some way better sound?
> It seems to me, that Boarseman KR25D could be a good choice, what do you think?
> I listen mostly rock and rap.



I really like the KR25D but they're more mid forward in terms of sound - v.different from your description of the Piston 2.0. I haven't heard the 2.0 but I have heard the later Pistons, based on a comparative sound to them and similar price to the KR25Ds I'd suggest the LZ Z03A (cheapest on Gearbest). However, I think based on the bass comment though, something like the Einsear T2 might be a good purchase.


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2017)

peter123 said:


> Could you please do a brief comparison between the Xiaomi 2.0 and the ZS5? I've owned the Xiaomi for years but I've never heard the ZS5 and nothing I've read about it has made me believe that they're similar sounding to the Xiaomi so your answer got me curious, thanks.



OP asked for something a "little bit similar to them, but better sound in some way".

The Piston 2 is v-shaped and warm, but I felt like it had boomy enhanced bass. The soundstage was good (from the large vent on the back). Clarity and imaging weren't bad either. The treble was bright and sparkly, and had a smoothness that was enjoyable to listen to.

The reason I mentioned the ones I did, is I think they bring to the table the basic essence of what the OP enjoys about the Piston 2, but with some enhanced property/properties.

Xiaomi Pro HD: I think the Pro HD is great for the genres the OP listed due to its U-shape. Nice clear mids, deep punchy bass, and bright sparkly treble with lots of detail. The soundstage of the Piston 2 edges out the Pro HD though. The OP will feel right at home with the typical excellent Xiaomi build quality, fit, & finish. And if the OP wants even more sub-bass/bass, the front vent can be closed off with tape of glue. With that modification done, I think it outshines the Piston 2 from an overall perspective.

ZST: While the ZST doesn't have enhanced bass, but there's plenty of sub-bass and bass that should please the OP (although not as much as the Piston 2). The ZST has better clarity than the Piston 2, and the detail is every bit as good. Like the Pro HD, the soundstage isn't as good as the Piston 2. The ZST definitely has brighter treble compared to the Piston 2. Rock and Rap sound great on the ZST.

ZS5: Again, another U-shaped sound which I like with the genres the OP listed. The clarity, soundstage, and imaging of the ZS5 is superior to the Piston 2. While the treble is the brightest of the bunch, it pairs well with the overall sound and isn't peaky or piercing. The bass and sub-bass is plenty for Rock and Rap, and like the Pro HD if the OP wants a significant bump in bass the front vent can be closed off with tape or glue (that's what I did to mine). With that modification done, the ZS5 is like the Piston 2 on steroids.

While I didn't listen to the Piston 2 for years like you, I did spend about 3 weeks with them when I was deciding between them and the Xiaomi Pro HD. I definitely enjoyed them, and Xiaomi makes great IEMs. But ultimately I liked the Pro HD better.

I should also point out that I used silicone tips on all the above. No foams.

Obviously these are my opinions. You may agree, you may disagree. It's your prerogative.


----------



## SilentCinema

@TwinACStacks I've finally pulled the trigger on the akg n40 yay good bye China hello Austria. Can't wait to receive them. 

P..s if anyone knows how to open the musicmaker tk12 housing, i would much appreciate instruction.  The wire entering the housing has become loose and stopped working in one ear, it needs a re-attachment aaahhhh.  Sending them back to china for repair is tooooo much hassle and unecessary expense. I hope someone can help.


----------



## Adide

SilentCinema said:


> I've finally pulled the trigger on the akg n40 yay good bye China hello Austria. Can't wait to receive them



Actually you're still in Asia.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AKG_Acoustics

2016 – Harman decided to shut down all facility in Vienna in 2017.
2016 – Harman bought by Samsung.


----------



## SilentCinema (Jul 22, 2017)

Adide said:


> Actually you're still in Asia.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AKG_Acoustics
> 
> ...


Yes but the akg n40 were designed and engineered at the time of Austrian ownership  (and obviously some Germans)  which is what counts here.  Anything designed after this time will be a mystery.  Hopefully samsung maintain their reputation.

P. S Samsung is in south Korea not china


----------



## SomeGuyDude

SilentCinema said:


> Yes but the akg n40 were designed and engineered at the time of Austrian ownership  (and obviously some Germans)  which is what counts here.  Anything designed after this time will be a mystery.  Hopefully samsung maintain their reputation.
> 
> P. S Samsung is in south Korea not china



PS South Korea is still in Asia


----------



## Francisk

SilentCinema said:


> Yes but the akg n40 were designed and engineered at the time of Austrian ownership  (and obviously some Germans)  which is what counts here.  Anything designed after this time will be a mystery.  Hopefully samsung maintain their reputation.
> 
> P. S Samsung is in south Korea not china


Many South Korean products are also manufactured in China


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

Most of their production bases are in China and South Asia.


----------



## SilentCinema

I think you all missed the point, number one i did not mention Asia, i mentioned China specifically in terms of their 'own brands' not labour factories working on behalf of international brands . Number 2 just because apple is made in China does that mean china is behind the whole engineering and design of the product? No,  they are merely labour vessels.  When i mention china im surprised there is the assumption that china is apparently asia lool.  And samsung will probably keep the R&D team the same in akg and just alter assembly lines.   That's the way it usually works.  So to clarify good bye China brand,  hello Austria/German brand yay. 

P. S i repeat if anyone knows how to open the casing of the Chinese brand musicmaker tk12 please help me!


----------



## B9Scrambler

SilentCinema said:


> I think you all missed the point, number one i did not mention Asia, i mentioned China specifically in terms of their 'own brands' not labour factories working on behalf of international brands . Number 2 just because apple is made in China does that mean china is behind the whole engineering and design of the product? No,  they are merely labour vessels.  *When i mention china im surprised there is the assumption that china is apparently asia lool.*  And samsung will probably keep the R&D team the same in akg and just alter assembly lines.   That's the way it usually works.  So to clarify good bye China brand,  hello Austria/German brand yay.
> 
> P. S i repeat if anyone knows how to open the casing of the Chinese brand musicmaker tk12 please help me!








To open the casing you probably just need to blast it with hot air from a hair dryer for a while, careful to keep it from getting too hot and damaging the contents. Once heated, the glue that's probably holding it together should soften up and you can likely split the casing apart at the seams. At least, that seems to work with most iems that I've seen. Don't have the TK12 so I couldn't be 100% certain.


----------



## SilentCinema

B9Scrambler said:


> To open the casing you probably just need to blast it with hot air from a hair dryer for a while, careful to keep it from getting too hot and damaging the contents. Once heated, the glue that's probably holding it together should soften up and you can likely split the casing apart at the seams. At least, that seems to work with most iems that I've seen. Don't have the TK12 so I couldn't be 100% certain.



Thanks b9, sounds good, I will try this,  fingers crossed.


----------



## Ynot1

I could be wrong as a newb, but I thought only the automotive division of Harmon was sold off. I can see this happening because automotive after market stereos took a real beating since the dot com burst era. Harmon does so many things in audio, it is quite impressive.


----------



## SilentCinema

Ynot1 said:


> I could be wrong as a newb, but I thought only the automotive division of Harmon was sold off. I can see this happening because automotive after market stereos took a real beating since the dot com burst era. Harmon does so many things in audio, it is quite impressive.



Samsung bought the lot!


----------



## peter123

slaterlovesspam said:


> OP asked for something a "little bit similar to them, but better sound in some way".
> 
> The Piston 2 is v-shaped and warm, but I felt like it had boomy enhanced bass. The soundstage was good (from the large vent on the back). Clarity and imaging weren't bad either. The treble was bright and sparkly, and had a smoothness that was enjoyable to listen to.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the detailed answer!


----------



## thejoker13

toddy0191 said:


> Hope they improve as just ordered them based on positive reviews and another user describing them as balanced with an emphasised low end.


 The p8's have a little bit of a weird shape and it took a little bit of work to find the right fit and seal. I thought they sounded somewhat thin at first too,until I got the correct seal and then the real sound came out. I really think you'll be satisfied with them and will be anxious to read your impressions of them.


----------



## toddy0191

thejoker13 said:


> The p8's have a little bit of a weird shape and it took a little bit of work to find the right fit and seal. I thought they sounded somewhat thin at first too,until I got the correct seal and then the real sound came out. I really think you'll be satisfied with them and will be anxious to read your impressions of them.



Looking forward to getting them!


----------



## NeonHD

Hey guys, if I were to choose to buy a mid-$30 CIEM, which one would be the best out of this list?


KZ ZS5
DZAT DF-10

VJJB K4S
MEMT X5
The DF-10 currently has my attention cause of its wooden design, but I don't know how the sound quality (and soundstage) would fare with the ZS5.


----------



## Slater (Jul 23, 2017)

NeonHD said:


> Hey guys, if I were to choose to buy a mid-$30 CIEM, which one would be the best out of this list?
> 
> 
> KZ ZS5
> ...



If it's wooden you're after, Nymphonomaniac raves about the Mygeek wooden:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...phones-and-iems.820747/page-626#post-13533447
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/b...-reference-list.805930/page-203#post-13612084
Also, lots of people swear by the BossHifi B3 (also wood). There's also the newer BossHifi B3S that is supposed to be an improved B3. The B3 and/or B3S is on my to buy list myself.

I also have 3 and 4 on your list, and they're nothing special. A lot of people swear by the MEMT X5, and while they are detailed I find the sound entirely too midcentric. They supposedly have a new version of the MEMT X5 that has improved sound, but I haven't heard them.


----------



## HiFiChris

My full English review of the HiFiMan RE800 went online earlier today (at 8:00 am CET): http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/07/HiFiMan-RE800-Review.html#more


----------



## ClintonL

Hey guys, looking for decent compact over ear headphones. Looking for ones will be light and comfy to wear lying down in bed. I can't wear IEM's in bed they just aren't comfortable. I've had the koss ones too but again not too comfortable looking for something with a band. Wouldn't mind some chi-fi if there's good options. Budget is 50 usd.
Cheers


----------



## snip3r77

ClintonL said:


> Hey guys, looking for decent compact over ear headphones. Looking for ones will be light and comfy to wear lying down in bed. I can't wear IEM's in bed they just aren't comfortable. I've had the koss ones too but again not too comfortable looking for something with a band. Wouldn't mind some chi-fi if there's good options. Budget is 50 usd.
> Cheers



Memt x5 because it's small and damn good


----------



## jant71

snip3r77 said:


> Memt x5 because it's small and damn good



"I can't wear IEM's in bed" so X5 is probably out.

I suggest Philips SHE4805. Only issue is they are over ears but probably not for the biggest ears if you have them. May be a bit cramped for larger ears.


----------



## Warpaint22

slaterlovesspam said:


> KZ ZS5
> KZ ZST
> Xiaomi Pro HD



Thank you for your replies guys. I am owner of KZ ZST and they have almost no bass against the pistons. I prefer also more piston's construction and type of cable. So for the same reasons I will not go for KZ ZS5.
I red, that Pro HD's bass is not a best one, they are more bright than bass.

I got through the audiobudget.com and I chose these ones to be potentially appropriate according to my requirements: 
MEMT X5
Boarseman KR25D
EINSEAR T2
ColYue E1
VJJB K4S
Joyroom JR-E109/EM202
Usams Tenna (HSTL)

So I will probably get through the individual topics of these and choose one. Do you have some experiences with these ones?


----------



## Detectit

Okay... So i have the KZ ZS3 and KZ ZS5 which I am very impressed with. 

Nice crisp highs and punchy no overbloated bass like the ZS3. Off course also depends on what you are listening. 
I have a wide taste of music

What Chinese IEM's can you guys recommend also? 

I saw the Tennmak Pro for instance?


----------



## maxxevv

Vidal said:


> TY Hi-Z G3 - single driver dynamic with big soundstage



Was communicating with an Aliexpress store that was sold out on the above, asking when the new stock would come in. 

They said that TY was revising its product, should see a new model in a month or so. Should be interesting if its an improvement, without too much an increase in price.


----------



## Vidal

Warpaint22 said:


> I got through the audiobudget.com and I chose these ones to be potentially appropriate according to my requirements:
> MEMT X5
> Boarseman KR25D
> EINSEAR T2
> ...



I've heard them all apart from the ColYue and Usams Tenna.

The T2 and X5 will suit your requirements. VJJB K4S aren't very good (grainy, too bassy but nice build quality) and are surpassed by X5 and T2. I didn't think much of the E109s either and that was 12 months ago and things have moved on a lot in that time. 

The KR25D are more neutral earphones than T2, they have some bass but they're more about the mids/treble.


----------



## Vidal

maxxevv said:


> Was communicating with an Aliexpress store that was sold out on the above, asking when the new stock would come in. They said that TY was revising its product, should see a new model in a month or so. Should be interesting if its an improvement, without too much an increase in price.



They were supposed to be out back in June, but as I understood it was just an 'aesthetic' change rather any change to the sound.


----------



## Vidal

Detectit said:


> What Chinese IEM's can you guys recommend also?
> 
> I saw the Tennmak Pro for instance?



Tennmak Pro has too much mid bass for my tastes, check out the link in my signature for my recommendations a lot more info on there.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Warpaint22 said:


> Thank you for your replies guys. I am owner of KZ ZST and they have almost no bass against the pistons.



This confuses me a bit because I have the ZS5, which is supposedly more neutral than the ZST, and they are not at all lacking in bass against the Pistons I've had. Maybe you're having the same issue I did with a source mismatch or lack of power?


----------



## Detectit

Vidal said:


> Tennmak Pro has too much mid bass for my tastes, check out the link in my signature for my recommendations a lot more info on there.



Wow that's an extensive site of reviews... I think I will find something to my needs. Thanks for the info and reviews.


----------



## groucho69 (Jul 23, 2017)

Detectit said:


> Wow that's an extensive site of reviews... I think I will find something to my needs. Thanks for the info and reviews.



My preferred source for useful information.


----------



## Lurk650

Vidal said:


> Tennmak Pro has too much mid bass for my tastes, check out the link in my signature for my recommendations a lot more info on there.


The bass vent mod fixes it and takes 2 secs


----------



## Vidal

Lurk650 said:


> The bass vent mod fixes it and takes 2 secs



The pin thing? If so then done that still not to my taste


----------



## Vertinari

Vidal said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I am still looking for the next ChiFi gem. Could be that one of the other top earphones I've reviewed suit you more than the ZS5 or that the ideal model is in the next price bracket up. As I pay for my own earphones I've shied away from $40 upwards, apart from the occasional impulse buy. Of the one's I've already reviewed I'd seriously recommend trying the following.
> 
> BossHiFi B3 - well made and very balanced sound
> Ty Hi Z G3 - single driver dynamic with big soundstage



These 2 recommendations look really good, I don't suppose there's anything like them out there but with 2pin or mmcx cables?


----------



## maxxevv (Jul 23, 2017)

Oops ...  posted on wrong thread.   

Apologies.


----------



## 1clearhead

ClintonL said: ↑
Hey guys, looking for decent compact over ear headphones. Looking for ones will be light and comfy to wear lying down in bed. I can't wear IEM's in bed they just aren't comfortable. I've had the koss ones too but again not too comfortable looking for something with a band. Wouldn't mind some chi-fi if there's good options. Budget is 50 usd.
Cheers



snip3r77 said:


> Memt x5 because it's small and damn good


+1 Yea, the "upgraded" MEMT X5 are incredibly better now!


----------



## NeonHD

slaterlovesspam said:


> A lot of people swear by the MEMT X5, and while they are detailed I find the sound entirely too midcentric.



Yeah I read B9scramblers review on it and it doesn't sound like the treble is too detailed. MEMT X5 are definitely off my list.



ClintonL said:


> Hey guys, looking for decent compact over ear headphones. Looking for ones will be light and comfy to wear lying down in bed. I can't wear IEM's in bed they just aren't comfortable. I've had the koss ones too but again not too comfortable looking for something with a band. Wouldn't mind some chi-fi if there's good options. Budget is 50 usd.
> Cheers





snip3r77 said:


> Memt x5 because it's small and damn good



For $25 I'd say the MEMT X5 isn't worth it. If you want a small but powerful IEM for dirt cheap I'd recommend getting the *UiiSii HM7* instead. They are currently selling for around $5, that's right $5, and for that price you are getting some pretty good sound quality as I've read from audiobudget. Just bought one yesterday just because they are so damn cheap.

Bought it from here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/UiiSii-HM7-...var=471499431880&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## crabdog (Jul 24, 2017)

NeonHD said:


> Yeah I read B9scramblers review on it and it doesn't sound like the treble is too detailed. MEMT X5 are definitely off my list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're encouraging people to disregard the X5 which you've never heard...and recommending the HM7 which you haven't heard. That kind of thing doesn't go down too well here.

And apparently you're not aware of the general consensus regarding the audiobudget site.

One more thing, I don't know why everybody seems to be overlooking this, "Hey guys, looking for decent *compact over ear headphones*."


----------



## crabdog

slaterlovesspam said:


> If it's wooden you're after, Nymphonomaniac raves about the Mygeek wooden:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...phones-and-iems.820747/page-626#post-13533447
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/b...-reference-list.805930/page-203#post-13612084
> ...


How can such a heavily V-shaped IEM like the X5 be midcentric?


----------



## Slater (Jul 24, 2017)

Warpaint22 said:


> Thank you for your replies guys. I am owner of KZ ZST and they have almost no bass against the pistons. I prefer also more piston's construction and type of cable. So for the same reasons I will not go for KZ ZS5.
> I red, that Pro HD's bass is not a best one, they are more bright than bass.
> 
> I got through the audiobudget.com and I chose these ones to be potentially appropriate according to my requirements:
> ...



Are you looking for something with skull-crushing basshead levels of bass? Then the Rock Zircon should be on your list for sure. The cable is relatively fragile, but if you are careful with it you won't have any problems with it. I have (2) sets of Zircons, and I've had zero cable problems.


----------



## crabdog

slaterlovesspam said:


> Are you looking for something with skull-crushing basshead levels of bass? Then the Rock Zircon should be on your list for sure. The cable is relatively fragile, but if you are careful with it you won't have any problems with it. I have (2) sets of Zircons, and I've had zero cable problems.


I love the large Zircon tips. Wish there were more that came in that size.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> How can such a heavily V-shaped IEM like the X5 be midcentric?



Mine aren't heavily v-shaped, I wish they were. It's something that always bothered me about the X5 based on the rave reviews and description of the sound people gave them.

Mine are much lighter in bass than I was expecting - the mids dominate mine for sure. I tip rolled to try and see if I was missing something, and even played around with the size of the stock vent hole.

Maybe I got a bum pair, or maybe they're wired out of phase (I've never done the phase test on them now that I think about it). They do have massive driver flex in both drivers.

I don't know - they were a big disappointment, and have sat in a drawer collecting dust ever since.


----------



## Slater (Jul 24, 2017)

ClintonL said:


> Hey guys, looking for decent compact over ear headphones. Looking for ones will be light and comfy to wear lying down in bed. I can't wear IEM's in bed they just aren't comfortable. I've had the koss ones too but again not too comfortable looking for something with a band. Wouldn't mind some chi-fi if there's good options. Budget is 50 usd.
> Cheers



What kind of sound signature are you looking for?

Also, you could always get the Koss KSC75, ditch the earclips and attach the ear pieces to one of the cheapo dollar store "Walkman" type headbands (or for the younger generation that has no clue what a Walkman is, the "Guardians of the Galaxy" headphones).

Like this: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/s...ie-pics-56k-maybe.232714/page-14#post-7898951

The Parts Express is hard to get nowadays, but there's a number of similar ones for the same dirt cheap price that work the same. I've seen them on ebay, Amazon, Aliexpress, and in dollar stores.


----------



## crabdog

slaterlovesspam said:


> Mine aren't heavily v-shaped, I wish they were. It's something that always bothered me about the X5 based on the rave reviews and description of the sound people gave them.
> 
> Mine are much lighter in bass than I was expecting - the mids dominate mine for sure. I tip rolled to try and see if I was missing something, and even played around with the size of the stock vent hole.
> 
> ...


I found them to be lighter in bass than others too. Maybe QC was inconsistent in the earlier production runs. 

Admittedly I use the yellow spinfits with mine as they give me the best fit and maybe that's why the sound is more V-shaped for me.


----------



## Vidal

Vertinari said:


> These 2 recommendations look really good, I don't suppose there's anything like them out there but with 2pin or mmcx cables?



Not that I've heard yet - my favourite 'detachables' are the ZS5s


----------



## Vidal

Memt X5 are v-shaped, lots of bass and treble lack a bit of mids. 

Zircons are crap IMO, hollow + artificial, can't believe they're still being recommend regardless of bass levels - HM7, Moreblue DM8, Boarseman KR49i are all superior there's probably a lot of others if I put my mind to it.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> Memt X5 are v-shaped, lots of bass and treble lack a bit of mids.
> 
> Zircons are crap IMO, hollow + artificial, can't believe they're still being recommend regardless of bass levels - HM7, Moreblue DM8, Boarseman KR49i are all superior there's probably a lot of others if I put my mind to it.



I'm sure they are supposed to be, but mine are not. Again, maybe mine have some QC issue. Maybe it's the tips I tried. Maybe when I played with the vent hole to try and get rid of the driver flex (in both sides) the tuning changed too much. Don't know and don't care. I wrote them off and chucked them in the drawer. Anyone who doesn't believe me, I'll be happy to send them so they could see for themselves.


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> I'm sure they are supposed to be, but mine are not. Again, maybe mine have some QC issue. Maybe it's the tips I tried. Maybe when I played with the vent hole to try and get rid of the driver flex (in both sides) the tuning changed too much. Don't know and don't care. I wrote them off and chucked them in the drawer. Anyone who doesn't believe me, I'll be happy to send them so they could see for themselves.



Wasn't a dig, just emphasising how I found them. I think it'll be the tips I bet with foamies they'll feel bassier.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> Wasn't a dig, just emphasising how I found them. I think it'll be the tips I bet with foamies they'll feel bassier.



Cool, maybe I'll dig them out and try a few more tips including foam.


----------



## crabdog

Vidal said:


> Memt X5 are v-shaped, lots of bass and treble lack a bit of mids.
> 
> Zircons are crap IMO, hollow + artificial, can't believe they're still being recommend regardless of bass levels - HM7, Moreblue DM8, Boarseman KR49i are all superior there's probably a lot of others if I put my mind to it.


What? Zircons are awesome! (imo) Beautiful housings but pity about the fragile cable (although my cable was still perfect when I gifted them to a friend). Sure there's better stuff available but the Zircon is a good enough place to start if you're just getting into IEMs and like bass.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> Sure there's better stuff available but the Zircon is a good enough place to start if you're just getting into IEMs and like bass.



So why not start with the better stuff straight away? Moreblue and HM7s are cheaper, in fact I think you can get both for Zircon money. KR49i are pretty much the same price. Given Zircons are known to have a cable issue I can't see any sensible reason to recommend them. 

Just my take on it.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Looks like the TFZ Exclusive series are hitting the bigger stores on AE, along with the Series 4 (and the My Love version 2, which I assume is the Series 4 with the My Love colorway).  Has anyone heard about this yet?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32822732128.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.lmkvWc


----------



## themindfreak (Jul 24, 2017)

To the guy wanting over ear headphones, you can try searching for takstar headphones on aliexpress. From there you can start searching other brands like ISK and such from recommendations. From my knowledge, takstar is like the OEM for different audio/headphone companies. They shouldnt be too bad. Hope this helps.
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=63705&initiative_id=AS_20170724072705&SearchText=takstar


----------



## peter123

For over ears I'd also recommend this thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...r-ear-headphones.822184/page-72#post-13617751


----------



## NeonHD (Jul 24, 2017)

crabdog said:


> You're encouraging people to disregard the X5 which you've never heard...and recommending the HM7 which you haven't heard. That kind of thing doesn't go down too well here.
> 
> And apparently you're not aware of the general consensus regarding the audiobudget site.
> 
> One more thing, I don't know why everybody seems to be overlooking this, "Hey guys, looking for decent *compact over ear headphones*."



Sorry for the blind judgement, I was just trying to suggest that maybe _price-wise_ the HM7 would be the better pick.


----------



## NeonHD

Fellow Zircon user here and I also dislike how they sound. The treble just sounds very harsh and artificial to me, and I swear there's a sharp peak between 3-4Khz that really makes things sound like nails on a chalkboard. That's just what I hear though.


----------



## toddy0191 (Jul 25, 2017)

Received my YINJW P8 today.

Ordered on Friday 21st and received them on the 25th!!!!!!  That's an absolute record from the China to UK for me; 4 days!!

Anyway first impressions are really really positive and the £14 I spent on a 3 dynamic driver with crossover seems to have been money well spent.

I'll have a good listen later on and post, but initial impression is they are balanced with good separation and soundstage.


----------



## Vidal

Anyone who has seen the listings for the Einsear earphones - BRO and Cut (there are others) - and are thinking of having a punt on them after the excellent T2. DON'T!

Considering that they're supposedly from the same manufacturer as the T2 the sound quality isn't great, the components are very different from the T2 and even the boxing looks subtly different. I'm not sure if someone has borrowed the Einsear name and has stuck it on some generic earphones but these aren't worth the purchase price. The Cut are better than the Bro but neither seems that great of first listen.


----------



## Slater

toddy0191 said:


> Received my YINJW P8 today.
> 
> Ordered on Friday 21st and received them on the 25th!!!!!!  That's an absolute record from the China to UK for me; 4 days!!
> 
> ...



Interesting, because others have said they are very underwhelming.

Looking forward to your full impression.


----------



## toddy0191

slaterlovesspam said:


> Interesting, because others have said they are very underwhelming.
> 
> Looking forward to your full impression.





thejoker13 said:


> I actually just received the p8's today. I couldn't pass up a dynamic triple driver for 16 bucks, lol. I've never even heard of a dynamic triple driver before. I am pleasantly surprised by these. They have a very smooth, balanced sound, with just a bit of an elevated low end. I'm actually extremely happy with them and would have paid more than double the price for this kind of sound and build quality. They're definitely worth trying out.





nplateau said:


> Just received my Yinjw P8 earphones, triple dynamic micro drivers on each side with a crossover network.  So far I am supremely underwhelmed.  Thin and veiled sounding with a mid-range that is too recessed.  I'm going to let them burn in for a while and see if anything gets better.



These are the only other impressions I can find and agree with @thejoker13  completely about them being smooth and balanced. I think the mids are a strong point and are very present with both male and female vocals sounding great along with guitars strings and pianos.

 I definitely wouldn't say they were thin and veiled with a recessed midrange, I can only assume @nplateau has a faulty pair as they're the complete opposite to me????


----------



## peter123

toddy0191 said:


> These are the only other impressions I can find and agree with @thejoker13  completely about them being smooth and balanced. I think the mids are a strong point and are very present with both male and female vocals sounding great along with guitars strings and pianos.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't say they were thin and veiled with a recessed midrange, I can only assume @nplateau has a faulty pair as they're the complete opposite to me????



I've ordered a pair as well, never heard a triple dynamic driver so just have to try one. Would probably be a couple of weeks before they arrive though.......


----------



## toddy0191

peter123 said:


> I've ordered a pair as well, never heard a triple dynamic driver so just have to try one. Would probably be a couple of weeks before they arrive though.......



Mine took 4 days to the UK from nicehck.

Still can't believe how quickly they came!

They're a nice alternative to the usual v shaped sound you get at this price point, and the build quality is fantastic for the price.


----------



## Lurk650

Everybody hears differently. What's veiled to one may be clear to another. I think it also depends on what gear you have heard before, I've thought stuff was super clear in my early days and now I realize it was not good at all.


----------



## toddy0191 (Jul 25, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> Everybody hears differently. What's veiled to one may be clear to another. I think it also depends on what gear you have heard before, I've thought stuff was super clear in my early days and now I realize it was not good at all.



So true even at my sub £200 level. I really need to break the £200 height and buy some more expensive earphones / headphones.

There are so many different views on here that it's bamboozling at times, which is why it's nice to find a few people who you share similar preferences with and look out for their opinions.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Kinera H3 on Massdrop for $84.99 (after 4 more commits/5 orders).  Shipping is estimated at 8/31 though


----------



## Lurk650 (Jul 25, 2017)

toddy0191 said:


> So true even at my sub £200 level. I really need to break the £200 height and buy some more expensive earphones / headphones.
> 
> There are so many different views on here that it's bamboozling at times, which is why it's nice to find a few people who you share similar preferences to and look out for their opinions.



Quite honestly, on recommendation of @jant71 I got a pair of the Pioneer CH9T, they retail for $130 USD. I was able to snag a pair off eBay for $70 brand new. I would gladly pay $200+ for them, highly recommend them. They are comparable SQ wise to my AKG N40 which retail for near $400 (snagged slightly used for $270). I grew out of the ChiFi market but still like to follow it.

I've had plenty of ChiFi gear in the $80-$200 range and none have came close to the CH9T. The LZA4 was closest and very good but still then Pioneer has a wider stage, better resolution and separation. The A4 has plenty of filter combos but to me it got tiresome bc I could never settle on a filter combo bc I had both the option to swap them and also the overall sound just stopped appeasing me.


----------



## peter123

toddy0191 said:


> Mine took 4 days to the UK from nicehck.
> 
> Still can't believe how quickly they came!
> 
> They're a nice alternative to the usual v shaped sound you get at this price point, and the build quality is fantastic for the price.



Thanks for the heads up, unfortunately I don't like that seller so used another one. Normal shipping time from China is 2-4 weeks so I'm prepared to wait


----------



## Slater (Jul 25, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> Quite honestly, on recommendation of @jant71 I got a pair of the Pioneer CH9T, they retail for $130 USD. I was able to snag a pair off eBay for $70 brand new. I would gladly pay $200+ for them, highly recommend them. They are comparable SQ wise to my AKG N40 which retail for near $400 (snagged slightly used for $270). I grew out of the ChiFi market but still like to follow it.
> 
> I've had plenty of ChiFi gear in the $80-$200 range and none have came close to the CH9T. The LZA4 was closest and very good but still then Pioneer has a wider stage, better resolution and separation. The A4 has plenty of filter combos but to me it got tiresome bc I could never settle on a filter combo bc I had both the option to swap them and also the overall sound just stopped appeasing me.



I've been scheming for a deal on the N40 since you first mentioned that deal you got way back when. Either so few people buy them, or everyone that does keeps them forever (or both). Used are impossible to find, and there's no deals (like open box) on any of them.

Glad to know the Pioneer is a (considerably) cheaper alternative! I'll keep my eyes out for a pair.


----------



## colgateam

During my weekly aliexpress check I noticed a few interesting iems.
Probably been posted already but anyway

2DD + 2BA




1DD + 2BA


 

1DD + 1BA
https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1Q7nJSpXXXXakXVXXq6xXFXXXp/****-New-SGZ-DN1-Hybrid-Balance-Armature-With-Dynamic-IEM-HI-FI-Bass-In-Ear-Earphones.jpg 

Silver TFZ Kings


 

3BA


----------



## smy1

Now I am debating if I should cancel my pinnacle PX and save all that money and buy some more KZ/chi fi headphones. Kinda tight on money right now but the p1 sounded so good don't know what to do.


----------



## groucho69

colgateam said:


> During my weekly aliexpress check I noticed a few interesting iems.
> Probably been posted already but anyway
> 
> 2DD + 2BA
> ...



You buying them all?


----------



## nplateau

smy1 said:


> Now I am debating if I should cancel my pinnacle PX and save all that money and buy some more KZ/chi fi headphones. Kinda tight on money right now but the p1 sounded so good don't know what to do.



Have you considered the Massdrop Nuforce EDC?  The reviews seem to be pretty great on those and about half the cost of the PX.  If you do go with KZ, the ZS5 is a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## colgateam

groucho69 said:


> You buying them all?



Waiting for FiiO F9 SE to be released and the new KZ (not ZSE) to be announced first


----------



## groucho69 (Jul 25, 2017)

colgateam said:


> Waiting for FiiO F9 SE to be released and the new KZ (not ZSE) to be announced first



I had no intention of getting the ZSE but when I saw the price I could not resist. I am a weak, weak man.


----------



## Slater

colgateam said:


> During my weekly aliexpress check I noticed a few interesting iems.
> Probably been posted already but anyway
> 
> 2DD + 2BA



That's the Magaosi K3 Pro aluminum shell. Nice!

You got a link to those?


----------



## Slater

colgateam said:


> Waiting for FiiO F9 SE to be released and the new KZ (not ZSE) to be announced first



It's unknown when the ZSR Pro will be released. Could be 3 more months; could be 3 more years!


----------



## actorlife

slaterlovesspam said:


> That's the Magaosi K3 Pro aluminum shell. Nice!
> 
> You got a link to those?


https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/328...bb6cfedbbe217502-1501028904682-04407-VnYZvQVf


----------



## Slater

actorlife said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32825027197.html?



Cool. Hopefully someone tries it out. That's what the Magaosi K3 Pro costs.


----------



## Lurk650

slaterlovesspam said:


> I've been scheming for a deal on the N40 since you first mentioned that deal you got way back when. Either so few people buy them, or everyone that does keeps them forever (or both). Used are impossible to find, and there's no deals (like open box) on any of them.
> 
> Glad to know the Pioneer is a (considerably) cheaper alternative! I'll keep my eyes out for a pair.



Razordogaudio has another pair on eBay for the same price they were asking for when I got them from them. I just low balled them and took their offer of $20 off asking. 

The N40 are more vivid but the Pioneer are no slouch. The Pioneer sound great out of my M3 but didn't notice too much difference when out of the Opus, will have to do more listening, haven't gone balanced yet either. The N40 though require a quality source to sound their full potential


----------



## Slater (Jul 25, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> Razordogaudio has another pair on eBay for the same price they were asking for when I got them from them. I just low balled them and took their offer of $20 off asking.
> 
> The N40 are more vivid but the Pioneer are no slouch. The Pioneer sound great out of my M3 but didn't notice too much difference when out of the Opus, will have to do more listening, haven't gone balanced yet either. The N40 though require a quality source to sound their full potential



My source is an xduoo X3 with FiiO E12A amp.

Do you happen to have either the Magaosi K3 Pro, KZ ZS5, or VSonic VSD5S? Those are the best sounding/preferred signature IEMs I own, and I'm curious how either the N40 or Pioneer stack up sound wise. Because that's a significant price jump for me (especially the N40).

TIA!


----------



## TwinACStacks

I have the X3 paired to an E12, also the Magaosi K3 and Zs5.

The N40 is simply in a different league.

TWIN


----------



## Slater

TwinACStacks said:


> I have the X3 paired to an E12, also the Magaosi K3 and Zs5.
> 
> The N40 is simply in a different league.
> 
> TWIN



Thanks Twin!

I happened to locate the N40 thread and read through all of the posts. I know you're a big Infected Mushroom fan as well, and you and I like similar sound signatures so I know I'll love the N40 as well.

Glad to know that you have the identical source setup as well. I assume your E12 is the Mont Blanc (or is it the E12 DIY)? I have the Mont Blanc, and am addicted to the sound from the Muses02 op amp.

IM on the X3 with the E12 is like audio crack.


----------



## smy1

nplateau said:


> Have you considered the Massdrop Nuforce EDC?  The reviews seem to be pretty great on those and about half the cost of the PX.  If you do go with KZ, the ZS5 is a lot of bang for the buck.



Yeah just canceled it. What is everybody's opinion on the zse frequency graph?


----------



## audio123

for those who have missed my review, https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/kinera-h3.22533/


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Hello I need help.... Well I recently had a listen to the Campfire Audio Andromeda and fell in love with how clear and spacious the sound was. I currently own the Orivety New Primacy and they punch way above the asking price. But i'm just wondering if it would be possible to get an iem that performs close to or if not as good as the Andromeda for much less. I am a detail freak and absolutely want clarity but also with very good instrument separation and soundstage. I don't want to spend more than $400 AUD but if it could be much less it would be awesome. Any recommendations? I am looking at the Kinera H3... But idk if it will be close to Andromeda wowness. I also want bass but I definitely am no basshead but as long that bass isnt lacking, its more than good


----------



## smy1

audio123 said:


> for those who have missed my review, https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/kinera-h3.22533/



How do they compare to the zs5?


----------



## tarhana

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> Hello I need help.... Well I recently had a listen to the Campfire Audio Andromeda and fell in love with how clear and spacious the sound was. I currently own the Orivety New Primacy and they punch way above the asking price. But i'm just wondering if it would be possible to get an iem that performs close to or if not as good as the Andromeda for much less. I am a detail freak and absolutely want clarity but also with very good instrument separation and soundstage. I don't want to spend more than $400 AUD but if it could be much less it would be awesome. Any recommendations? I am looking at the Kinera H3... But idk if it will be close to Andromeda wowness. I also want bass but I definitely am no basshead but as long that bass isnt lacking, its more than good



i didn't listened h3 but imo it will be a downgrade. new primacy is a really nice iem.


----------



## colgateam

slaterlovesspam said:


> That's the Magaosi K3 Pro aluminum shell. Nice!
> 
> You got a link to those?



I tried to be clever, all the pictures were links to the sellers pages lol


----------



## crabdog

I'm interested in that BGVP hybrid too, it looks real nice. I do hope the tuning is way different from their YSP04 though because that's pretty awful IMO.


----------



## peter123

I got a nice surprise in the mail today:




 

 

 

 

 

It's the Zorloo Aero digital earphone. 

A very nice concept that contains one cable with USB micro, usb-c or lightning connector and has the Sabre ESS9018 chip built in the volume control on the cable. They do offer three different tunings on the IEM's themselves: acoustic, euphoric or nostalgic, my favorite so far is the nostalgic ones which has great balanced sound with a smooth and overall very enjoyable sound. 

Anyone interested in reading more about the can check out the Zorloo website:

http://www.zorloo.com/aero

So far I'm really impressed both with the sound abd the concept as a whole. I've got the usb-c version and in addition as working great with my Samsung S8 it does also work like a charm with the Shanling M1 DAP, very nice.


----------



## Holypal

New Meizu Flow 1DD+2BA earphone, ~$100


----------



## Francisk (Jul 26, 2017)

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> Hello I need help.... Well I recently had a listen to the Campfire Audio Andromeda and fell in love with how clear and spacious the sound was. I currently own the Orivety New Primacy and they punch way above the asking price. But i'm just wondering if it would be possible to get an iem that performs close to or if not as good as the Andromeda for much less. I am a detail freak and absolutely want clarity but also with very good instrument separation and soundstage. I don't want to spend more than $400 AUD but if it could be much less it would be awesome. Any recommendations? I am looking at the Kinera H3... But idk if it will be close to Andromeda wowness. I also want bass but I definitely am no basshead but as long that bass isnt lacking, its more than good


It was at E-Earphone Akihabara branch in Tokyo last October when I was contemplating on getting the Campfire Audio Andromeda when I stumbled upon a rare gem and the rest was history. I dropped the Andromeda like a hot potato and went for the Dynamic Motion DM200H instead after I popped them in my ear. Yes...the DM200H just sound better than the Andromeda and I really couldn't believe it. I'm a detail freak like you and the DM200H just ticked every requirement for me. It just sounded awesome right out of the box with the stock silicone tips. Do give it a try if you can find a store to try them, I'm sure you won't be disappointed


----------



## Shinry

A small update on my order of KDK-202:
I received a faulty KDK-201 (both are sold by the same shop so I think they swapped unintentionally) Link to the 201 https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...2789058037.html?spm=a2g0x.12010615.0.0.3lbr44
If it weren't for a MASSIVE channel imbalance due to a halfbroken jack I'd say they are decent. Typical sound for a 3$ chifi-product. A bit bloated bass and lower mids, overpowering other frequencies. Tamed treble, failry good clarity.
Nothing spectacular.
Another fault are sharp edges at the casing, they might hurt the ears.


----------



## Slater (Jul 26, 2017)

peter123 said:


> I got a nice surprise in the mail today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. How does it fit Peter?

2 out of 3 photos on their home page makes it look quite ill-fitting. The top photo of the guy looks like the memory wires are really stiff and don't work all that well. The next photo down looks like the IEM body was designed much too large & doesn't even fit into the person's ear properly. Plus that person has no clue what to do with memory wires.

Is the IEM body really that large?

You'd think that since this it their home page, they'd get models or photos that would showcase the product better. I'm sure they sound nice and it's a great concept, but it doesn't come across as something I'd want to buy. Just sayin'


----------



## Slater

Holypal said:


> New Meizu Flow 1DD+2BA earphone, ~$100



Meizu makes really good quality stuff. I have more than 1 pair of HD50 headphones.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> Hello I need help.... Well I recently had a listen to the Campfire Audio Andromeda and fell in love with how clear and spacious the sound was. I currently own the Orivety New Primacy and they punch way above the asking price. But i'm just wondering if it would be possible to get an iem that performs close to or if not as good as the Andromeda for much less. I am a detail freak and absolutely want clarity but also with very good instrument separation and soundstage. I don't want to spend more than $400 AUD but if it could be much less it would be awesome. Any recommendations? I am looking at the Kinera H3... But idk if it will be close to Andromeda wowness. I also want bass but I definitely am no basshead but as long that bass isnt lacking, its more than good



For details the PMV A01 MK2 aren't bad at all IMO. Surely not on par with the Andromeda, but for 60$ it's the details beast of my collection and have an interesting 3D soundstage and good instrument separation, quite bright because very sensible to source. Bass isn't vast, but tigh and well resolute, no sub rumble. Anyway, a very underatted gem. But if you want supreme black background not the right choice, as treble is pushed hard.


----------



## peter123 (Jul 26, 2017)

The body is definitely on the large side but still comfortable and sits very well in my medium to small ears:






(if anyone spots a grey hair it's bad lighting )

It's a great all in one package for people who like to listen to music from their phone (probably 98% of the people out there) as the quality of the phone dac/amp is of no relevance.

I'm used to listening to a lot of different IEM's from my Galaxy S8 and to be honest so far I don't think that the Aero option loses out by a big margin to anything else I've heard on it *as a total package *since even high quality IEM's doesn't perform as they should from a average phone output.* 
*
There's always people that's sceptical to new technology and solutions and thats fine, I for one think it's both interesting and in this case also very convenient. One just have to look at Apple to see that this is the way things are going......


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Francisk said:


> It was at E-Earphone Akihabara branch in Tokyo last October when I was contemplating on getting the Campfire Audio Andromeda when I stumbled upon a rare gem and the rest was history. I dropped the Andromeda like a hot potato and went for the Dynamic Motion DM200H instead after I popped them in my ear. Yes...the DM200H just sound better than the Andromeda and I really couldn't believe it. I'm a detail freak like you and the DM200H just ticked every requirement for me. It just sounded awesome right out of the box with the stock silicone tips. Do give it a try if you can find a store to try them, I'm sure you won't be disappointed


 I shall check them out hehe, got me very interested . I also found a 12Ba iem (6ba each side) The Hisenior B6. They seem very interesting and good reviews .


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Anyone heard of the Hisenior B


Nymphonomaniac said:


> For details the PMV A01 MK2 aren't bad at all IMO. Surely not on par with the Andromeda, but for 60$ it's the details beast of my collection and have an interesting 3D soundstage and good instrument separation, quite bright because very sensible to source. Bass isn't vast, but tigh and well resolute, no sub rumble. Anyway, a very underatted gem. But if you want supreme black background not the right choice, as treble is pushed hard.


 I'll check them out, so many iems to look at, I don't mind dishing out a bit of cash and I would like a very dark hiss free background...


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Has anyone gotten the chance to try the Hisenior B6? 6bas eachside.... sounds very interesting and the price is well.... very very affordable


----------



## groucho69

Francisk said:


> It was at E-Earphone Akihabara branch in Tokyo last October when I was contemplating on getting the Campfire Audio Andromeda when I stumbled upon a rare gem and the rest was history. I dropped the Andromeda like a hot potato and went for the Dynamic Motion DM200H instead after I popped them in my ear. Yes...the DM200H just sound better than the Andromeda and I really couldn't believe it. I'm a detail freak like you and the DM200H just ticked every requirement for me. It just sounded awesome right out of the box with the stock silicone tips. Do give it a try if you can find a store to try them, I'm sure you won't be disappointed



I might have to start saving some cash.


----------



## groucho69

peter123 said:


> The body is definitely on the large side but still comfortable and sits very well in my medium to small ears:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I never listen to music from my phone. Of course I have always been unique...or different...or odd...or unbalanced...stop me please...


----------



## Francisk

groucho69 said:


> I might have to start saving some cash.


The Dynamic Motion DM200H cost about $344 at Amazon but if you order it from South Korea it's about $180. It's a true bargain for the sound quality it delivers.


----------



## groucho69

Francisk said:


> The Dynamic Motion DM200H cost about $344 at Amazon but if you order it from South Korea it's about $180. It's a true bargain for the sound quality it delivers.



Got links?


----------



## Francisk

groucho69 said:


> Got links?


Here you go groucho69 http://m.dmstore.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=51&cate_no=1&display_group=2


----------



## groucho69

Thanks but SOLD OUT


----------



## Francisk

groucho69 said:


> Thanks but SOLD OUT


Hopefully the new batch will arrive soon.


----------



## groucho69

Francisk said:


> Hopefully the new batch will arrive soon.



Is it easy to deal with them in English?


----------



## ctheanh

TwinACStacks said:


> I have the X3 paired to an E12, also the Magaosi K3 and Zs5.
> 
> The N40 is simply in a different league.
> 
> TWIN


That's great..
I am currently staying with Magaosi K3 Pro and pairing with Fiio X5ii.
Can you comment anything for next step upgrade.
AKG N40 or SWIII?


----------



## Francisk

groucho69 said:


> Is it easy to deal with them in English?


I'm not sure because I purchased mine at E-Earphone Akihabara, Tokyo and stumbled upon Dynamic Motion's e-store later to discover that they're selling it at a much lower price in South Korea.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Are the k3 pros the best ~$100 iem in your opinion?


----------



## bhazard

I've been busy with work and life the past few months. What's the new hotness out now?

KZ ZS5 and LZ-A4 have been incredible daily drivers to the point I've been content with just them and my Monoprice M1060.


----------



## audio123

smy1 said:


> How do they compare to the zs5?


zs5 is not even in the same league mate


----------



## crabdog

groucho69 said:


> Is it easy to deal with them in English?


DM no longer exists. The company went bankrupt and was squired by Lefrig audio. They will be releasing more IEMs in the future but there are none available at present.


----------



## Vidal

audio123 said:


> zs5 is not even in the same league mate



Would love to know how they differ?


----------



## audio123

Vidal said:


> Would love to know how they differ?


let start off with the bass. The bass extension of H3 dug deeper and each bass note hits with more authority than the ZS5. This is a must especially since H3 is more expensive than the ZS5. To sum it up, H3's bass is cleaner and extended deeper. Next, we have the mids section, ZS5 mids is not as clear as the H3. The H3 presents the midrange in a transparent manner for vocals to shine. The micro details on the H3 is far more superior to the ZS5. In my review, I compared the H3 with more expensive iems and you can see H3 can compete with them but definitely not on all fronts. Moving up to the highs, H3 treble is not grainy at all while on the ZS5, I feel the grain and there is not much of a clean bite. The extension of H3 is better with more air too. Soundstage wise, in terms of width or depth, H3 has the upper hand. Cheers.


----------



## Vertinari

audio123 said:


> let start off with the bass. The bass extension of H3 dug deeper and each bass note hits with more authority than the ZS5. This is a must especially since H3 is more expensive than the ZS5. To sum it up, H3's bass is cleaner and extended deeper. Next, we have the mids section, ZS5 mids is not as clear as the H3. The H3 presents the midrange in a transparent manner for vocals to shine. The micro details on the H3 is far more superior to the ZS5. In my review, I compared the H3 with more expensive iems and you can see H3 can compete with them but definitely not on all fronts. Moving up to the highs, H3 treble is not grainy at all while on the ZS5, I feel the grain and there is not much of a clean bite. The extension of H3 is better with more air too. Soundstage wise, in terms of width or depth, H3 has the upper hand. Cheers.



Thanks for the details in the comparison, how would the H3 compare with the Pinnacle P1/X since they're both on Massdrop atm at very similar prices.


----------



## robervaul

Francisk said:


> The Dynamic Motion DM200H cost about $344 at Amazon but if you order it from South Korea it's about $180. It's a true bargain for the sound quality it delivers.


DM200H or AZLA ?


----------



## audio123

Vertinari said:


> Thanks for the details in the comparison, how would the H3 compare with the Pinnacle P1/X since they're both on Massdrop atm at very similar prices.


lows: The H3 bass is more energetic than the P1. The P1 has a cleaner bass. The extension on both are very similar.
mids: Both operates on being transparent. P1 takes on an analytical approach while H3 on a lively approach. Similar micro details with P1 slightly better. Lower mids on H3 is more full than P1. Upper mids on H3 is more forward and contribute to its overall lively signature while P1 is cold.
highs: They have similar amount of air but H3 has slightly more. H3 has a more crisp treble. Details on both are around the same.
soundstage: Width=P1 has the slight edge. Depth=H3.


----------



## HiFiChris

Here's my full review of the Kinera H3, including comparisons with the 1More E1001, Fidue A73 and iBasso IT03: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/07/kinera-h3-review.html#more


----------



## Vidal

audio123 said:


> let start off with the bass. The bass extension of H3 dug deeper and each bass note hits with more authority than the ZS5. This is a must especially since H3 is more expensive than the ZS5. To sum it up, H3's bass is cleaner and extended deeper. Next, we have the mids section, ZS5 mids is not as clear as the H3. The H3 presents the midrange in a transparent manner for vocals to shine. The micro details on the H3 is far more superior to the ZS5. In my review, I compared the H3 with more expensive iems and you can see H3 can compete with them but definitely not on all fronts. Moving up to the highs, H3 treble is not grainy at all while on the ZS5, I feel the grain and there is not much of a clean bite. The extension of H3 is better with more air too. Soundstage wise, in terms of width or depth, H3 has the upper hand. Cheers.



Cheers - I'm trying to decide which +$100 IEM to take a punt on.


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> DM no longer exists. The company went bankrupt and was squired by Lefrig audio. They will be releasing more IEMs in the future but there are none available at present.



Well that explains it. Thanks @crabdog


----------



## Francisk

robervaul said:


> DM200H or AZLA ?


I have no idea because I've never tried the AZLA before.


----------



## Francisk (Jul 27, 2017)

crabdog said:


> DM no longer exists. The company went bankrupt and was squired by Lefrig audio. They will be releasing more IEMs in the future but there are none available at present.


Wow...I'm not aware that Dynamic Motion has shut down. Strange that their website and online shop is still up. That's a real shame because I was anxiously waiting for the release of their new DM300H dual BA + single dynamic which they have been working on for some time. I really love the sound of the DM200H and I thought they'd be the IEM company to take notice. The DM200H was indeed a masterpiece from Dynamic Motion.


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Lurk650

MoshiMoshi said:


> Are the k3 pros the best ~$100 iem in your opinion?


Pioneer CH9T...

I heard the original K3, crisp treble that got hot at times, it was good but passed it to @slowpickr who also now has the LZA4, which I've owned and sold to another member. I now have the Pioneer CH9T and sent it to Slow who has been auditioning it for the past week. He says it beats the A4 in his opinion, which I agree with on memory. A4 already beat the K3, for me of course lol. Ive had plenty of IEMs in the $80-200 range and nothing compares to the Pioneer, it's a simply great IEM. I guess it doesn't get a lot of love bc it's Japanese and a name brand. I gotta thank @jant71 for tipping me off on it. 

For comparison, I have the AKG N40 which has maybe a slightly smaller width of stage compared to the Pioneer but has a bit more vivid treble thanks to the BA but the single dynamic of the Pioneer is no slouch and is butter smooth without being dark. The N40 needs a really good source to sound it's best, the Pioneer on the other hand sounds great out of my cheap Fiio 3 but didn't notice much scaling with my Opus#1 (still need to do more listening though). This could be bad or good depending on how you look at it. The Pioneers are my gym phones and I get immersed in the music, it's a great experience. Been using my Simgot EN700 Bass for the past week and while they are good, I can't wait to get my Pioneers back


----------



## robervaul

crabdog said:


> DM no longer exists. The company went bankrupt and was squired by Lefrig audio. They will be releasing more IEMs in the future but there are none available at present.


that's the old story.

After they about to disappear, the dudes from DM made a brand called Refrig Audio and revived the brand name "Dynamic motion". 
So Dynamic Motion company is gone, but "Dynamic Motion" brand still lives under the company Refrig Audio.


----------



## Pilotdog68

Best cable-down IEM under $30? I really like the sound from my Tennmak Pro's, but they don't fit the best. So I'm looking for similar sound signature (warmish but not too bassy, decent stage) but in a cable-down form factor.


----------



## Holypal

Pilotdog68 said:


> Best cable-down IEM under $30? I really like the sound from my Tennmak Pro's, but they don't fit the best. So I'm looking for similar sound signature (warmish but not too bassy, decent stage) but in a cable-down form factor.



LZ-Z03A for ~$12 on gearbest. It's quite good. 
http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_436284.html


----------



## Saoshyant

Has anyone ordered the Musicmaker Nine Tails?  Filters and Mmcx


----------



## Pilotdog68

Holypal said:


> LZ-Z03A for ~$12 on gearbest. It's quite good.
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_436284.html


Those look like a good option, thanks. I forgot to mention, it's not necessary but do any of these style have MMCX? It'd be a nice bonus to use my Tennmak bluetooth adapter.


----------



## peter123

HungryPanda said:


>




Cool stuff! How do they sound and what do you have to compare them to?


----------



## HungryPanda

Very punchy out of the box, burnt them in overnight. Very good frequency response, quite neutral in sound signature but tight. Go low and the highs are clear and not sibilant, lovely mids, male or female voices sound great. I have listened to Marillion, Zappa, Leonard Cohen, Natalie Merchant, Deadmaus so far today. They are much nicer than pictures show.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


>



Man, I've been waiting for a long time for someone to get these and review!

Looking forward to your impressions...


----------



## peter123

HungryPanda said:


> Very punchy out of the box, burnt them in overnight. Very good frequency response, quite neutral in sound signature but tight. Go low and the highs are clear and not sibilant, lovely mids, male or female voices sound great. I have listened to Marillion, Zappa, Leonard Cohen, Natalie Merchant, Deadmaus so far today. They are much nicer than pictures show.



How do they compare to the HD650/700 and HE400i?


----------



## HungryPanda (Jul 27, 2017)

sound different from them all, they actually remind me of some of my more expensive iems but better. Probably closest to 400i with more punch and so very easy to drive. A steal at £160 with the discount code


----------



## peskypesky

Vidal said:


> Zircons are crap IMO, hollow + artificial, can't believe they're still being recommend regardless of bass levels - HM7, Moreblue DM8, Boarseman KR49i are all superior there's probably a lot of others if I put my mind to it.



I like my Rock Zircons. I haven't heard the earphones you mention. Maybe they are better. But I like my Rock Zircons. Just did a comparison with my KZ ED9s and I prefer the Zircons. That being said, I'm really looking forward to receiving my KZ Zs5's, which are in transit.


----------



## peskypesky

slaterlovesspam said:


> The Parts Express is hard to get nowadays, but there's a number of similar ones for the same dirt cheap price that work the same. I've seen them on ebay, Amazon, Aliexpress, and in dollar stores.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Stereo...rd-/221484283947?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Stereo...9727baf&pid=100623&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=221484283947


----------



## Slater

peskypesky said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Stereo...rd-/221484283947?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Stereo-Lightweight-Design-Headphones-with-4-ft-Cord-240-015-New/171846450561?_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=41375&meid=85e67e1aa64346568509453909727baf&pid=100623&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=221484283947



Sweet! And only 30 a minute drive from my house! I'll stop up tomorrow.


----------



## Lurk650

Saoshyant said:


> Has anyone ordered the Musicmaker Nine Tails?  Filters and Mmcx



Links help so I'll add it. Love me MM but that thing is hideous lol. Single dynamic above $100 though is good to see. Add in filter system which could be fun or a PITA. I'm out of the ChiFi game anyways but hopefully somebody grabs them.

2017 New MusicMaker KTONEKING Nine Tail In Ear Earphone Full Alloy Earphone Nine Tunes HIFI Fever Metal Headset MMCX Earphone
http://s.aliexpress.com/ii2QVFN3 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Skullophile

Damn, so many new relaeses! 
It would be cheaper to buy all the TOTL new relaeses.
Like look at this one
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...id=33180e90-ea62-4c3b-b1a1-f33441511726&tpp=1
triple BA with 3 sound bores for $175. What, sweet.
New MusicMaker, BGVP 2+2, 6Ba Hisenior, H3. I don't know which one to go for. 
I've gotta go take a cold shower and then go cancel my credit cards.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm definitely heavily looking at all of these "TOTL-lite" products out there. The Super Audio T7A still is the one I want most, but some of these other ones really got me curious.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Hey guys and gals. Looking for some $20 over the ear headphones. Gonna be using them on my computer to play Starcraft and watching some Youtube videos. Don't need anything special. Would like something sorta easy to drive as I may be using the onboard sound, which isn't bad, on my ASRock Z270 Extreme 4 with Realtek ALC1220. So far looking at these two - Superlux HD681, TAKSTAR HD2000. Also and considering the Monoprice 8323 which I have owned and are totally awesome. Suggestions?


----------



## Slater (Jul 28, 2017)

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys and gals. Looking for some $20 over the ear headphones. Gonna be using them on my computer to play Starcraft and watching some Youtube videos. Don't need anything special. Would like something sorta easy to drive as I may be using the onboard sound, which isn't bad, on my ASRock Z270 Extreme 4 with Realtek ALC1220. So far looking at these two - Superlux HD681, TAKSTAR HD2000. Also and considering the Monoprice 8323 which I have owned and are totally awesome. Suggestions?



Philips SHL-3300

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/r...-headphones-most-underrated-headphone.697813/


----------



## loomisjohnson

Lurk650 said:


> Pioneer CH9T...
> 
> I heard the original K3, crisp treble that got hot at times, it was good but passed it to @slowpickr who also now has the LZA4, which I've owned and sold to another member. I now have the Pioneer CH9T and sent it to Slow who has been auditioning it for the past week. He says it beats the A4 in his opinion, which I agree with on memory. A4 already beat the K3, for me of course lol. Ive had plenty of IEMs in the $80-200 range and nothing compares to the Pioneer, it's a simply great IEM. I guess it doesn't get a lot of love bc it's Japanese and a name brand. I gotta thank @jant71 for tipping me off on it.
> 
> For comparison, I have the AKG N40 which has maybe a slightly smaller width of stage compared to the Pioneer but has a bit more vivid treble thanks to the BA but the single dynamic of the Pioneer is no slouch and is butter smooth without being dark. The N40 needs a really good source to sound it's best, the Pioneer on the other hand sounds great out of my cheap Fiio 3 but didn't notice much scaling with my Opus#1 (still need to do more listening though). This could be bad or good depending on how you look at it. The Pioneers are my gym phones and I get immersed in the music, it's a great experience. Been using my Simgot EN700 Bass for the past week and while they are good, I can't wait to get my Pioneers back


i was looking to get the simgot when my buying mortarorium expires, but now you got me tempted with the pioneers.....


----------



## audio123

my take on the HeyGears Anora:
https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/heygears-anora.22482/reviews#review-18943
cheers!


----------



## tarhana

Skullophile said:


> Damn, so many new relaeses!
> It would be cheaper to buy all the TOTL new relaeses.
> Like look at this one
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...id=33180e90-ea62-4c3b-b1a1-f33441511726&tpp=1
> ...



triple ba iem looks sweet!


----------



## Aliante

Hi guys. I am getting ready to pull the trigger on LZ A4's. Only interested in stuff I can buy on Aliexpress.
Any other in-ear I should take a look? Can't really go through 689 pages (and retain my already compromised sanity, heh)


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Aliante said:


> Hi guys. I am getting ready to pull the trigger on LZ A4's. Only interested in stuff I can buy on Aliexpress.
> Any other in-ear I should take a look? Can't really go through 689 pages (and retain my already compromised sanity, heh)



Well I mean the one in _literally the post above yours_ seems like a good choice.


----------



## Alex3221

Aliante said:


> Hi guys. I am getting ready to pull the trigger on LZ A4's. Only interested in stuff I can buy on Aliexpress.
> Any other in-ear I should take a look? Can't really go through 689 pages (and retain my already compromised sanity, heh)



Some users compared the Lz A4 with Pioneer SE-CH9T and they prefered the CH9T.


----------



## Holypal

Alex3221 said:


> Some users compared the Lz A4 with Pioneer SE-CH9T and they prefered the CH9T.



Well, some users differ with other some users. One has to try himself.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Holypal said:


> Well, some users differ with other some users. One has to try himself.



Dude. We can't be buying multiple IEMs in the $200 area from AliExpress just to test them out.


----------



## Slater (Jul 28, 2017)

Aliante said:


> Hi guys. I am getting ready to pull the trigger on LZ A4's. Only interested in stuff I can buy on Aliexpress.
> Any other in-ear I should take a look? Can't really go through 689 pages (and retain my already compromised sanity, heh)



That's super generic friend. Like me saying "I'm ready to buy a Honda CRV. Anything else I should consider?" There's hundreds of vehicles to consider.

Just like there's hundreds of IEMs to consider.

What specific features are you looking for? Over ear? Multi driver? Detachable cables? Basshead? Neutral? Balanced cable? Metal body? Budget level?  Inline volume controls?


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> i was looking to get the simgot when my buying mortarorium expires, but now you got me tempted with the pioneers.....



The Simgot is a more in the head experience but does have good width. It is slightly vshaped where as the CH9T have a bit more forward mid-range. The bass is comparable but I feel Pioneer has a bit more sub rumble and tightness overall. Resolution is a bit better on the Pioneer as well. Also the cable is better built, I use it for the gym and works perfect plus it's detachable MMCX vs the Simgot I have is not but the new Pro Simgot is 2 pin


----------



## Alex3221

Holypal said:


> Well, some users differ with other some users. One has to try himself.



I'm agree, but not always we have the oportunity to hear them all, I just added 1 more IEM to look.


----------



## mbwilson111

I want the Urbanfun Hifi hybrid preferably in green (have enough black).  How do I make sure I get the correct one?  I have read in here that there has been some confusion.  Can anyone give me a link to a reliable seller with a good price?


----------



## actorlife

Anyone try these? http://theheadphonelist.com/the-mag...eview-of-the-mandarines-symbio-w-hybrid-tips/


----------



## Alex3221

actorlife said:


> Anyone try these? http://theheadphonelist.com/the-mag...eview-of-the-mandarines-symbio-w-hybrid-tips/



Looks like the kombi tips from trinity audio on orange colour, the review match perfectly from what I hear through the kombi tips.


----------



## HungryPanda

I ordered those tips via ebay and was supposed to get them this week from a Hungarian seller, but they haven't turned up yet


----------



## Lurk650

I got the Symbio tips this past week, along with @crabdog. Basically the foam is cut up ear plugs lol. Very nice seal. The Medium Size Normal Bores will fit most I'm sure. Have them on my AKG N40.

If anybody is going to the SF Headfi meet I can being the N40 and Pioneers


----------



## Slater

actorlife said:


> Anyone try these? http://theheadphonelist.com/the-mag...eview-of-the-mandarines-symbio-w-hybrid-tips/



Lots of impressions on the Mandarin thread Jose: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/a-review-of-mandarines-foam-tips.825397/


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> If anybody is going to the SF Headfi meet I can being the N40 and Pioneers



Aww, I wish I could hear those back-to-back. Too bad I'm in Ohio 8>(


----------



## jant71

Lurk650 said:


> Pioneer CH9T...
> 
> I heard the original K3, crisp treble that got hot at times, it was good but passed it to @slowpickr who also now has the LZA4, which I've owned and sold to another member. I now have the Pioneer CH9T and sent it to Slow who has been auditioning it for the past week. He says it beats the A4 in his opinion, which I agree with on memory. A4 already beat the K3, for me of course lol. Ive had plenty of IEMs in the $80-200 range and nothing compares to the Pioneer, it's a simply great IEM. I guess it doesn't get a lot of love bc it's Japanese and a name brand. I gotta thank @jant71 for tipping me off on it.
> 
> For comparison, I have the AKG N40 which has maybe a slightly smaller width of stage compared to the Pioneer but has a bit more vivid treble thanks to the BA but the single dynamic of the Pioneer is no slouch and is butter smooth without being dark. The N40 needs a really good source to sound it's best, the Pioneer on the other hand sounds great out of my cheap Fiio 3 but didn't notice much scaling with my Opus#1 (still need to do more listening though). This could be bad or good depending on how you look at it. The Pioneers are my gym phones and I get immersed in the music, it's a great experience. Been using my Simgot EN700 Bass for the past week and while they are good, I can't wait to get my Pioneers back




The Pioneer are my "park" phones(I do parks instead of the gym). Great for it with an easy fit, great comfort, and well behaved cable with over the ear killing most of the microphonics. Smooth sound is good with podcasts and radio listening(2 sports stations here in NYC).

Pioneer is good and other Japanese stuff is as well. Few glam on to the Elecom train but the cheaper CH1010 is right there with the Pioneer. Those can be had on ebay for about $70 shipped esp. when making an offer. Elecom's just lack the replaceable cable til you go up in price a bit more as 1010 is a $79 model and 2010 is $99 and they do MMCX only above $100 models. Just A/B'd the CH1010 and CH9T and still no real winner for SQ lol! Fit and use for sport goes to the Pioneer but value goes to the Elecom for nicer hybrid tips and a better case for $68.


----------



## actorlife

slaterlovesspam said:


> Lots of impressions on the Mandarin thread Jose: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/a-review-of-mandarines-foam-tips.825397/


Ya ever try them Greg?


----------



## actorlife

All this talk of Pioneer reminds me of my favorite phones for movies. The best I heard with dialog and not too shabby with music with a large soundstage. 
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/pioneer-se-a1000-sennheiser-hd-650-for-45.670454/


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Skullophile said:


> Damn, so many new relaeses!
> It would be cheaper to buy all the TOTL new relaeses.
> Like look at this one
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...id=33180e90-ea62-4c3b-b1a1-f33441511726&tpp=1
> ...


I'm interested in the 3ba iem and hisenior 6ba...


----------



## Slater

actorlife said:


> Ya ever try them Greg?



No, I just make my own mandarin-like hybrids using disposable earplugs, and hole punch, and silicone tips (which is basically the same thing).


----------



## Slater

actorlife said:


> All this talk of Pioneer reminds me of my favorite phones for movies. The best I heard with dialog and not too shabby with music with a large soundstage.
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/pioneer-se-a1000-sennheiser-hd-650-for-45.670454/



Wow, those look nice!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> I'm interested in the 3ba iem and hisenior 6ba...



FWIW Hisenior labels their IEMs by total drivers, like their "6ba" is 3 per side.


----------



## actorlife

slaterlovesspam said:


> Wow, those look nice!


You would Really like them amazing phones.


----------



## actorlife

slaterlovesspam said:


> No, I just make my own mandarin-like hybrids using disposable earplugs, and hole punch, and silicone tips (which is basically the same thing).


Pic or did not happen.


----------



## Aliante (Jul 29, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Well I mean the one in _literally the post above yours_ seems like a good choice.



Thanks for the suggestion. The style seems way off for my taste though. I don't like having cables above my ears, nor do I like chunky earphones. Yes, sound is what matters, but I want my earphones sleek and stylish. Not something Transformers would use.

LZ A4 doesn't quite fit the bill either, but one review said they feel comfy with the straight down wear.

I am actually quite surprised by the lack of variation and imagination in outer design of earphones. No pastel colors for example (especially pastel green. That I would love to see!)

Do you maybe have any other suggestions? Others are of course welcome to pitch in as well


----------



## peter123

SomeGuyDude said:


> Dude. We can't be buying multiple IEMs in the $200 area from AliExpress just to test them out.



And now you tell us


----------



## peter123

Aliante said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. The style seems way off for my taste though. I don't like having cables above my ears, nor do I like chunky earphones. Yes, sound is what matters, but I want my earphones sleek and stylish. Not something Transformers would use.
> 
> LZ A4 doesn't quite fit the bill either, but one review said they feel comfy with the straight down wear.
> 
> ...




If you tell us what you'd like (more than pastel green and straight down fit) it's much easier to give good suggestions. What kind of sound do you enjoy, what music do you listen to, is isolation important, what will you use to drive the etc.


----------



## VinceHill24

Aliante said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. The style seems way off for my taste though. I don't like having cables above my ears, nor do I like chunky earphones. Yes, sound is what matters, but I want my earphones sleek and stylish. Not something Transformers would use.
> 
> LZ A4 doesn't quite fit the bill either, but one review said they feel comfy with the straight down wear.
> 
> ...


1More triple and 1More quad maybe. Imo they look sleek and stylish and not too chunky, just only microphonic issues on the 1More triple. Triple sounds pretty decent considering you can get them at about 60$ now. No idea how the Quad sounds tho, still contemplating between getting this or Pinnacle P1 at this price range or maybe the pioneer ch9t


----------



## tarhana

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> I'm interested in the 3ba iem and hisenior 6ba...



got a fr graph of 3ba from the seller.







not too much but at least gives a idea.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Multi-bore IEMs make me laugh. Mostly because the instant the audio leaves the nozzle the entire purpose of "separate channels" is negated. Ah, gimmicks...

That Kinera H3 seriously has my attention, though. Why must chi-fi be so much fun?


----------



## jant71 (Jul 29, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Multi-bore IEMs make me laugh. Mostly because the instant the audio leaves the nozzle the entire purpose of "separate channels" is negated. Ah, gimmicks...
> 
> That Kinera H3 seriously has my attention, though. Why must chi-fi be so much fun?



well , the purpose is related to bad things happening(distortion) with the waves mixing earlier and the length they have to travel and the bore material they are traveling through. Once they leave that bore there is no issue anymore and it is safe to mix. There are issues there depending on the construction/design and housing. Even the single driver CH9T uses a bore of brass with an aluminum sleeve to help get a smoother output. Mixing dual drivers can have even more issues. Not negated since once out of the bore the problems aren't an issue and can be mixed together. The cheaper Chi-Fi way is to put the armature or even duals right in the nozzle. Boom, no issue through the bore cause the armature output comes out at the end of the bore and is again free to mix after it. If you put the armature back further there is usually a small tube like here in the AX60 behind the screen...




..which goes over the armature nozzle and keeps from mixing till after.

Not a gimmick but one of quite a ways to avoid issues that you will see being applied in earphones esp. multi drivers. Dangerous journey for those frequencies from the housing through the bore and into the ears. Gotta keep them safe and pure!


----------



## Aliante

VinceHill24 said:


> 1More triple and 1More quad maybe. Imo they look sleek and stylish and not too chunky, just only microphonic issues on the 1More triple. Triple sounds pretty decent considering you can get them at about 60$ now. No idea how the Quad sounds tho, still contemplating between getting this or Pinnacle P1 at this price range or maybe the pioneer ch9t



1More Quad definitely is stylish! Quite to my liking! Thank you for the suggestion @VinceHill24 ! I appreciate it!   Will now read a few reviews. Any chance anybody here listened to both it and LZ A4?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Aliante said:


> 1More Quad definitely is stylish! Quite to my liking! Thank you for the suggestion @VinceHill24 ! I appreciate it!   Will now read a few reviews. Any chance anybody here listened to both it and LZ A4?



The Quad is fantastic. I can't compare to the A4 but it is a WONDERFUL product.


----------



## Aliante

SomeGuyDude said:


> The Quad is fantastic. I can't compare to the A4 but it is a WONDERFUL product.



Yeah, read many good things about it online. Plus the design is really sleek. Got them at a discount on Aliexpress from the official store (discount lasts only 4 more hours). That's it. The trigger has been pulled. LZ A4 will have to either wait, or never be heard  Thanks for the help guys! You're awesome!


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

slaterlovesspam said:


> No, I just make my own mandarin-like hybrids using disposable earplugs, and hole punch, and silicone tips (which is basically the same thing).



What silicon tips do you use to make your hybrids?


----------



## Slater

tarhana said:


> got a fr graph of 3ba from the seller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to tell anything without x-axis. Also, is this raw or compensated?


----------



## Slater

BunchOfAtoms said:


> What silicon tips do you use to make your hybrids?



I've used a few different types, from generic silicone tips that comes with some KZs to knockoff Sony Hybrids.

They don't work with turbo type tips, because the tips have 'fins' inside. But most other tips work fine.


----------



## tarhana

slaterlovesspam said:


> Hard to tell anything without x-axis. Also, is this raw or compensated?



he didn't said anything. only graph.


----------



## chinmie

what would you recommend as upgrades to the Urbanfun and Einsear T2? I'm looking for similar sound to them but with better resolution and soundstage


----------



## Skullophile

WIth that triple driver with triple bore you should ask the seller for the link on Taobao.
That's where the first step to taking the plunge lies. Sometimes on the items Taobao page you can translate some reviews and get some valuable info.
Maybe it's a new product and if theres no Taobao customer reviews, it's like buying some unknown brand thing off amazon which has no customer reviews. This could be great but in general it could be risky.
Someone's gotta take the plunge first either way. Usually the reviews on Taobao just talk about "Pot" and "Teeth" and things that translate badly but if you're lucky someone there will just flat out say "this earphone is up there with (insert TOTL or DOPE iem name here).
And when some customer review says something like that it's much better than them all just saying "this earphone is dope" because all that really means is it's dope to them and may not really be dope to someone else.
If they don't have the item on Taobao and the store does not seem to be earphone related it might be bollocks, but damn they look sexy. mmmmmmm. damn sexy...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jant71 said:


> well , the purpose is related to bad things happening(distortion) with the waves mixing earlier and the length they have to travel and the bore material they are traveling through. Once they leave that bore there is no issue anymore and it is safe to mix. There are issues there depending on the construction/design and housing. Even the single driver CH9T uses a bore of brass with an aluminum sleeve to help get a smoother output. Mixing dual drivers can have even more issues. Not negated since once out of the bore the problems aren't an issue and can be mixed together. The cheaper Chi-Fi way is to put the armature or even duals right in the nozzle. Boom, no issue through the bore cause the armature output comes out at the end of the bore and is again free to mix after it. If you put the armature back further there is usually a small tube like here in the AX60 behind the screen.....which goes over the armature nozzle and keeps from mixing till after.
> 
> Not a gimmick but one of quite a ways to avoid issues that you will see being applied in earphones esp. multi drivers. Dangerous journey for those frequencies from the housing through the bore and into the ears. Gotta keep them safe and pure!



I get what the claim is, but I think it's garbage. The instant the sound leaves the nozzle with its separate bores, the soundwaves are now bouncing off of one another. The idea that for a quarter inch it's a huge problem but after that it's all good just doesn't compute for me. I think it's the same end result whether several bores or one. All the goodness happens behind the nozzle, in the housing.


----------



## Skullophile

Yo, we get your point but you could go to the sound science forums and pose that. Much better place for it than here. You'll find an answer there for sure!


----------



## Dany1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Upgraded version of Whizzer A15   .....Haydn A15 pro



 


They're also working on bringing a BT cable with aptx support for their earphone.




Release date for the Haydn A15 pro should be around October,they plan to showcase it on their upcoming exhibition in china.AM1 might be released at a later time.

Source: weibo


----------



## jant71

Nice find! Reminds me did anyone post about the new Macaw...




$99 hybrid already on Penon: https://penonaudio.com/Macaw-GT600S


----------



## crabdog

Dany1 said:


> Upgraded version of Whizzer A15   .....Haydn A15 pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I hope they got rid of the memory wire. The A15 is a bit underrated imo.


----------



## crabdog

jant71 said:


> Nice find! Reminds me did anyone post about the new Macaw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks interesting!


----------



## Dany1

crabdog said:


> Nice, I hope they got rid of the memory wire. The A15 is a bit underrated imo.



A new cable design seems to be in the works aswell.They might offer it as an alternative option.


----------



## groucho69

Some nice looking additions.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dany1 said:


> A new cable design seems to be in the works aswell.They might offer it as an alternative option.



Nice Dunu style jack.


----------



## kahaluu

The Macaw GT600 looks interesting.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

SomeGuyDude said:


> FWIW Hisenior labels their IEMs by total drivers, like their "6ba" is 3 per side.


How about the Hisenior B6? Seems that it has 6 BAs eachside according to the details on AliEXP....


----------



## SomeGuyDude

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> How about the Hisenior B6? Seems that it has 6 BAs eachside according to the details on AliEXP....



Right, but notice how on the page they call it "12ba" in the title description. Just making sure folks don't see that and get confused.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

SomeGuyDude said:


> Right, but notice how on the page they call it "12ba" in the title description. Just making sure folks don't see that and get confused.


True true, im curious to see how it sounds.... Anyone try it?


----------



## Skullophile

I enquired to the seller of the BE3 triple BA with the triple sound bore and got this response.\
You have a new message from AliExpress supplier *fang mr*.

*fang mr*: Nobody on taobao sells personal customization/:000

Interesting that HCK sells an iem called the BE4 which is a 3 + 1 could be coincidence time will tell.


----------



## rockingthearies

HI everyone, here is my first review ever on the TFZ Exclusive 5. Do give me some feedback so I may improve in my future reviews. 

http://rockingthearies.blogspot.sg/2017/07/review-on-tfz-exclusive-5.html


----------



## Skullophile

That's a nice write up. I could make a few suggestions. You could have a quick summary at the top. And at the top mention what kind of sound signature they are. And you could have a seperate section for soundstage, imaging and resolution. As you do more reviews you can compare more iems to each other which really helps. 
Great work though. Enjoyed reading it.


----------



## jant71

A good price if someone wants to take a punt on them...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...3.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.264.LdcKi4

Don't forget to use your coupons


----------



## B9Scrambler

rockingthearies said:


> HI everyone, here is my first review ever on the TFZ Exclusive 5. Do give me some feedback so I may improve in my future reviews.
> 
> http://rockingthearies.blogspot.sg/2017/07/review-on-tfz-exclusive-5.html



Good stuff. Added your link to the TFZ thread : https://head-fi.org/threads/tfz-exc...sions-now-with-1-3-5-and-king-reviews.852820/


----------



## nocchi (Jul 31, 2017)

what is the best taobao agent right now to purchase multi-BA IEMs?


----------



## djmakemynight

jant71 said:


> A good price if someone wants to take a punt on them...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...3.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.264.LdcKi4
> 
> Don't forget to use your coupons



This is meant to *PK ZS5 K3003 K3*


----------



## HiFiChris

My full review of the HiFiMan MegaMini (it's written in German but has got a Google Translate option) went online today, including some measurements and comparisons: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/07/hifiman-megamini-review.html


----------



## snip3r77

jant71 said:


> A good price if someone wants to take a punt on them...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...3.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.264.LdcKi4
> 
> Don't forget to use your coupons



Can someone pls Guinea Pig as it's thrice the price of kz5


----------



## HungryPanda

Just got the Yin JW P8's today. Powerful little beasts


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jant71 said:


> A good price if someone wants to take a punt on them...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...3.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.264.LdcKi4
> 
> Don't forget to use your coupons



What coupons? I'll test 'em out if there's a way to get 'em down a little further. 

I admit, though, it's really weird how the 2+2 design has become super common in the cheap-ass IEM realm.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 31, 2017)

There is at least $2 off from the usual sellers coupons but I didn't look furthur than that. You can always ask and see what they will do as well.

I think Penon is a little more, $65, but you can ask there as well esp. if you will do a review.


----------



## peskypesky (Jul 31, 2017)

HungryPanda said:


> Just got the Yin JW P8's today. Powerful little beasts


these?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/YIN...lgo_pvid=eeef5830-db27-4c5c-9b91-2b2f2ea1940e

If they're powerful, with robust bass, I want.

(I've just about given up on ever receiving the KZ ZS5's I ordered from Gearbest. Never again. I'm sticking with AliExpress....)


----------



## peskypesky

I went ahead and ordered the YinJW P8's. Got them with coupon for $18 off AliExpress. I'll be one of the guinea pigs.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Guys:
Any recs for a cheap MMCX cable with microphone?


----------



## groucho69

peskypesky said:


> these?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/YIN...lgo_pvid=eeef5830-db27-4c5c-9b91-2b2f2ea1940e
> 
> If they're powerful, with robust bass, I want.
> ...



And I've always had much faster delivery for Gearbest. Go figure.


----------



## HungryPanda

peskypesky said:


> I went ahead and ordered the YinJW P8's. Got them with coupon for $18 off AliExpress. I'll be one of the guinea pigs.



Once I found the right tips they sound very good. Powerful bass, very clear mids and highs. Burning them in now as after 1 hour they opened up to my ears


----------



## crabdog

jant71 said:


> A good price if someone wants to take a punt on them...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...3.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.264.LdcKi4
> 
> Don't forget to use your coupons


Good price. They're still $100 on most Ali stores. Really hope they're nowhere near as dark sounding as the YSP04.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

peskypesky said:


> these?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/YIN...lgo_pvid=eeef5830-db27-4c5c-9b91-2b2f2ea1940e
> 
> If they're powerful, with robust bass, I want.
> ...



I spent the extra few bucks to get 'em off Amazon. 2 day shipping, hell yes.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Just got the Yin JW P8's today. Powerful little beasts



OK, you're the 2nd person to say they are OK (at least that's how I'm interpreting your comment). 1 person said they're "underwhelming".

So 2:1...hmmm, so I pull the trigger?

Could you describe the sound a little more?


----------



## HungryPanda

Getting a seal was difficult at first due to the shallow fit but once I did ....wow these came alive. Impactful bass and the clarity is great. Well worth it a bit livelier than the ZS5


----------



## peskypesky (Jul 31, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I spent the extra few bucks to get 'em off Amazon. 2 day shipping, hell yes.


What??? I didn't see them on Amazon. 

I have Prime so I would have spent a few bucks more for 2-day shipping.....but I didn't see them there.


----------



## groucho69

peskypesky said:


> What??? I didn't see them on Amazon.
> 
> I have Prime so I would have spent a few bucks more for 2-day shipping.....but I didn't see them there.



I always check Amazon to see if it is worth getting something there, but I have had issues like this as well where I didn't find it only to find out that it is there with a different search term.


----------



## peskypesky

groucho69 said:


> I always check Amazon to see if it is worth getting something there, but I have had issues like this as well where I didn't find it only to find out that it is there with a different search term.


can you post the Amazon link, please?


----------



## toddy0191

peskypesky said:


> What??? I didn't see them on Amazon.
> 
> I have Prime so I would have spent a few bucks more for 2-day shipping.....but I didn't see them there.



I got them in 4 days from nicehck on aliexpress to the UK!

I think there's at least three positive impressions of them now (including me).

They are less bright the than the ZS5s with more mid bass and slightly less sub bass (although it is present).

I really like them.


----------



## Slater (Jul 31, 2017)

I know a few people were looking at this IEM last year.

Did anyone ever pick it up and try it out? The design is interesting - beefy looking 1/2 aluminum and 1/2 brass shell, with 6 open vents in the back. They claim they developed their own 8mm driver.

They also have a UFO "Pro" model that looks similar but it 2x the price. Not sure what's different about the Pro model (other than some extra tips included -  I sure hope that's not the only difference, because that's could be considered thievery in some countries LOL).

Here's the non-Pro version:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TOY...gh-Fidelity-In-ear-Earphones/32822569340.html


----------



## groucho69

peskypesky said:


> can you post the Amazon link, please?



Not sure what link you mean since I got a zero result.


----------



## peskypesky

groucho69 said:


> Not sure what link you mean since I got a zero result.


my mistake. That comment was meant for SomeGuyDude


----------



## peskypesky

SomeGuyDude said:


> I spent the extra few bucks to get 'em off Amazon. 2 day shipping, hell yes.



link please?


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> Guys:
> Any recs for a cheap MMCX cable with microphone?



I think I have a cable. PM me so I remember to check when I get home. Just reimburse the shipping.


----------



## DBaldock9

loomisjohnson said:


> Guys:
> Any recs for a cheap MMCX cable with microphone?



These cables (available as Black, Brown, and Blue) have a switch, which allow them to work with an Android or an iPhone - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wit...5-se425-se535-Se846-LN004900/32702459857.html


----------



## nplateau

HungryPanda said:


> Once I found the right tips they sound very good. Powerful bass, very clear mids and highs. Burning them in now as after 1 hour they opened up to my ears



Mind sharing what tips are working for you?  I haven't had as positive an experience with them, but I don't want to give up on them just yet.  Also I bought my Yinjw P8 with the mic, do you think this might have a drastic impact on the sound quality?


----------



## toddy0191

nplateau said:


> Mind sharing what tips are working for you?  I haven't had as positive an experience with them, but I don't want to give up on them just yet.  Also I bought my Yinjw P8 with the mic, do you think this might have a drastic impact on the sound quality?



Mine have the mic and are fine. I have the KZ starlines on mine and get a great seal.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm using the soft black silicone starlines too


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Aug 1, 2017)

peskypesky said:


> link please?



https://www.amazon.com/Headphones-KZ-ZS5-Fidelity-Detachable/dp/B072BZSQ28/

That's the exact link I bought from. Yeah, it's a touch expensive ($37 now, wasn't that much before), but it's 2-day shipping, warranty, and guaranteed delivery. I'll spend extra for peace of mind.

EDIT: I was referring to the ZS5 you didn't get, not the other ones. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## Lurk650

Twin should be sending me his Campfire Audio ZS5 sometime this week to test out


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

€5 to whoever buys and reviews the Shozy Star.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Tom Yum Goong said:


> €5 to whoever buys and reviews the Shozy Star.



Is there any actual info on it? It only seems to exist on Penon's site and they have absolutely zero information.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

SomeGuyDude said:


> Is there any actual info on it? It only seems to exist on Penon's site and they have absolutely zero information.


Seems like they intentionally did not disclose any specs. You know, just like other weirdo companies like Fitear.


----------



## Saoshyant

SomeGuyDude said:


> Is there any actual info on it? It only seems to exist on Penon's site and they have absolutely zero information.



Showed up on Taobao back in November, and my understanding is Shozy is gambling purely on their name by not releasing any specs.  At $550 for a truly blind purchase, I'd be more inclined to get Big Dipper with 3 switches.


----------



## 1clearhead

...Have some quick impressions on the *KZ ZSE
*
They are truly EPIC for their price!

https://head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/page-1297#post-13635417





-Clear


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Tom Yum Goong said:


> Seems like they intentionally did not disclose any specs. You know, just like other weirdo companies like Fitear.



Gah. I mean, I'd be mega curious to have that be The One to Try, but with zero information at all...


----------



## fpessolano

Has anybody tried the new simgot en700 pro?
I read a comment where brokko advice them for iem below 200$ but no review


----------



## Vidal

Budget IEM Review no. 160 online - not a great earphone though - Einsear Cut


----------



## alucard177

I just bought a pair of Senfers PT15 and I I'm very impressed with the sound quality of the ear bud for the price. What impresses me even more is the quality of the silver cable included, very top notch for the price. Now I'm having some issues with the earbud, I know there's a good quantity of bass in them because if I push them to my ears I can definitely feel it kicking in the songs and goes deep, problem is the fit is a bit shallow, I'm using the blue-red cushions that came with them and they barely stay in place. Any suggestions to improve the fit and bass response guys?


----------



## Lurk650

fpessolano said:


> Has anybody tried the new simgot en700 pro?
> I read a comment where brokko advice them for iem below 200$ but no review


I have the EN700, I Believe they are pretty much the same sound wise just minor tweaks I Believe. I like it a lot but I enjoy my Pioneer CH9T much more and it roughly the same price


----------



## groucho69

alucard177 said:


> I just bought a pair of Senfers PT15 and I I'm very impressed with the sound quality of the ear bud for the price. What impresses me even more is the quality of the silver cable included, very top notch for the price. Now I'm having some issues with the earbud, I know there's a good quantity of bass in them because if I push them to my ears I can definitely feel it kicking in the songs and goes deep, problem is the fit is a bit shallow, I'm using the blue-red cushions that came with them and they barely stay in place. Any suggestions to improve the fit and bass response guys?



Tried foams?


----------



## Saoshyant

alucard177 said:


> I just bought a pair of Senfers PT15 and I I'm very impressed with the sound quality of the ear bud for the price. What impresses me even more is the quality of the silver cable included, very top notch for the price. Now I'm having some issues with the earbud, I know there's a good quantity of bass in them because if I push them to my ears I can definitely feel it kicking in the songs and goes deep, problem is the fit is a bit shallow, I'm using the blue-red cushions that came with them and they barely stay in place. Any suggestions to improve the fit and bass response guys?



Some people will most likely suggest using a double layer of foams in order to increase fit, or perhaps a rubber ring like https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Rubber-ring-for-earbuds-15mm-16mm-MX980-MX985-OMX985-MX880/ which can be put on first then covered with foam in order to help with fit.  Others have also cut a slit into the foam and used it to cover a rubber ear hook to hold it in place, like the hooks you can get buying a VE Monk+.  As far as bass on PT15, I'm fairly sure mine's first version which was before they increased bass, so mine can be anemic.  I really should try the second version to see if I like the sound now.

Honestly, I would suggest going to https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/ to ask as it's the most comprehensive thread on Head-fi for earbuds.


----------



## DBaldock9

alucard177 said:


> I just bought a pair of Senfers PT15 and I I'm very impressed with the sound quality of the ear bud for the price. What impresses me even more is the quality of the silver cable included, very top notch for the price. Now I'm having some issues with the earbud, I know there's a good quantity of bass in them because if I push them to my ears I can definitely feel it kicking in the songs and goes deep, problem is the fit is a bit shallow, I'm using the blue-red cushions that came with them and they barely stay in place. Any suggestions to improve the fit and bass response guys?



On my PT15, I use a full Hiegi foam over a donut Hiegi foam.  *The Hiegi foams are thicker than standard foams, but they're not the only thicker foams that are available.  If you're interested in Hiegi, Penon Audio sells them (both on their website, and on their AliExpress store).


----------



## Lurk650

DBaldock9 said:


> On my PT15, I use a full Hiegi foam over a donut Hiegi foam.  *The Hiegi foams are thicker than standard foams, but they're not the only thicker foams that are available.  If you're interested in Hiegi, Penon Audio sells them (both on their website, and on their AliExpress store).



Amazon has them with Prime Shipping for about $6 a pack, too. I use the full foams on my Monk+. Used to use just Hiegi donuts, then the stock covers then a mix of both and ened up just buying the full foams and it was the best for me


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Okay I'm seriously perplexed about the Shozy Star. It's _only _on Penon's site. Not even Shozy mentions it anywhere.


----------



## mochill

The star is China only product, that's why it wasn't public


----------



## HiFiChris

Tom Yum Goong said:


> €5 to whoever buys and reviews the Shozy Star.



I dislike when manufacturers don't provide *any *specs or info at all. Looks like a multi-bore design, which leads to the guess that it's a multi-BA IEM, but they could as well use a hybrid or multi-DD or single-DD design.

Anyway, if the price were lower and if there were at least some specs, I might have been crazy enough to do it (already did it in the past with the Pai Audio MR3, the the t.bone EP-7 and a couple of other products where no reviews/impressions existed, but as I said the price is too high for me for something that I don't know anything about other than that it is an in-ear).


----------



## Sylmar

Vidal said:


> Budget IEM Review no. 160 online - not a great earphone though - Einsear Cut



Congrats on the amount of reviews. I love to read them.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Lurk650 said:


> I have the EN700, I Believe they are pretty much the same sound wise just minor tweaks I Believe. I like it a lot but I enjoy my Pioneer CH9T much more and it roughly the same price



Really?

Interesting, I shall test them side by side tomorrow


----------



## chickenmoon

The CH9T is terrific. Does anyone know how it compares to the Denon AH-C821?


----------



## fpessolano

Lurk650 said:


> I have the EN700, I Believe they are pretty much the same sound wise just minor tweaks I Believe. I like it a lot but I enjoy my Pioneer CH9T much more and it roughly the same price



Dunno, broke was very specific about being the pro model and it looks like already the bass have much better tuning. Mind that I like flatter or slightly u shape tuning an di do not use foams (they create too much pressure in my ear) but things like spiral dots that have large holes.


----------



## Lurk650

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Really?
> 
> Interesting, I shall test them side by side tomorrow


What I should say to be more clear is that I have the EN700 Bass which I Believe is similar sounding to the Pro. 

Between the 700 and the CH9T I believe the bass is pretty much the same between the two, slight quality edge going to Pioneer. Mids are a bit back in the 700 whereas the Pioneer they are a bit forward giving off a bit more detail and for me gives me more immersion in the music. The treble is pretty much the same, slight more upfront on the Pioneer but it's not bright at all. Resolution and stage width I give to the Pioneer. Depth and Imaging I would call about equal.

I love the CH9T so much that I purchased the HRM-6 the other day and am highly enjoying that


----------



## Lurk650

fpessolano said:


> Dunno, broke was very specific about being the pro model and it looks like already the bass have much better tuning. Mind that I like flatter or slightly u shape tuning an di do not use foams (they create too much pressure in my ear) but things like spiral dots that have large holes.


My new posts cleared it up, I was typing fast and didn't put that I have the Bass version. I never use foams. On the Pioneer I'm using some random tips I found, idk what IEM they are from. They are my gym use IEMs, probably going to test out my MandarinES Symbio tips on them.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Lurk650 said:


> What I should say to be more clear is that I have the EN700 Bass which I Believe is similar sounding to the Pro.
> 
> Between the 700 and the CH9T I believe the bass is pretty much the same between the two, slight quality edge going to Pioneer. Mids are a bit back in the 700 whereas the Pioneer they are a bit forward giving off a bit more detail and for me gives me more immersion in the music. The treble is pretty much the same, slight more upfront on the Pioneer but it's not bright at all. Resolution and stage width I give to the Pioneer. Depth and Imaging I would call about equal.
> 
> I love the CH9T so much that I purchased the HRM-6 the other day and am highly enjoying that



I have the EN700 Bass too.


----------



## Lurk650

Oscar-HiFi said:


> I have the EN700 Bass too.



Just wanted to be clear I have the Bass version and not the original EN700 which apparently have no bass


----------



## fpessolano

Well, given the price of the pro, the pioneer might be an interesting cheaper alternative. Thanks.


----------



## Bosk

Hi guys, I'm in the market for a pair of high-end IEMs and going for a Chinese brand seems like a great way to save a chunk of change. Sorry if this has been covered already but has anyone tried a pair of these 12 BA driver IEMs yet? 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...107.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.52d7f288ulqICM

There's also another with 12 drivers from a different brand:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...777.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.61fdf3f2ZNo03m

They have another IEM with 10 BA drivers + 1 dynamic driver per side that looks interesting, especially as I'm a basshead:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...151.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.52d7f288HoE6UG

I also found these BEHEMOTH 18 driver IEMs which unfortunately are more than I'm willing to spend:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...g-Earphone-With-2Pin/1825606_32801533470.html


I haven't bought products from Aliexpress before and have no experience with these brands, so it might be a gamble spending so much on an unheard product. But the value for IEMs with so many drivers seems leaps and bounds ahead of the offerings of well known Western audiophile brands, many of which I suspect are manufactured in the same Chinese factories anyway.


----------



## Francisk

Bosk said:


> Hi guys, I'm in the market for a pair of high-end IEMs and going for a Chinese brand seems like a great way to save a chunk of change. Sorry if this has been covered already but has anyone tried a pair of these 12 BA driver IEMs yet?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...107.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.52d7f288ulqICM
> 
> ...


Looks like a battle of the most drivers IEM


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Bosk said:


> Hi guys, I'm in the market for a pair of high-end IEMs and going for a Chinese brand seems like a great way to save a chunk of change. Sorry if this has been covered already but has anyone tried a pair of these 12 BA driver IEMs yet?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...107.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.52d7f288ulqICM
> 
> ...



I wouldn't worry about a DD even if you're a basshead. The shure se846 has insane bass and it's just 4BA. Of the whole group, TBH, the Super Audio is the one I've had my eye on for a while now. Reviews of their smaller products seem stellar.


----------



## Bosk (Aug 3, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I wouldn't worry about a DD even if you're a basshead. The shure se846 has insane bass and it's just 4BA. Of the whole group, TBH, the Super Audio is the one I've had my eye on for a while now. Reviews of their smaller products seem stellar.


That makes perfect sense, although I do own ZS5s and can really detect the difference that DD driver makes to bottom end weight and slam compared to my BA-only Shure 535s.


I found another model on Aliexpress too, a 14 BA IEM for just under $1k. There must be a point of diminishing returns when they keep adding more drivers but of course as audiophiles we always search for that last 1% improvement.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...242.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.14f38b82na5b8r


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Bosk said:


> That makes perfect sense, although I do own KS5s and can really detect the difference that DD driver makes to bottom end weight and slam compared to my BA-only Shure 535s.



You mean the ZS5? Well no crap, the ZS5 is just a lot bassier than the relatively bass-light 535. Take a listen to the 846 sometime, the bass is downright thunderous compared to the ZS5. I've owned all three. I know the difference in sound. Hell just look at the freq charts of the 535 vs the 846.

Don't fall into the trap of thinking that because product A uses driver tech X while product B uses driver tech Y it means that all products with X sound like A and all with Y sound like B. The DD isn't the reason, it's the tuning _of_ the DD.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Anybody know a good  Bluetooth earphone around $25 - $30 on Aliexpress? My brother-in-law, who says he listens to "EVERYTHING" from Rap, to Classic Rock, to Reggae, to Techno, and R&B, needs a pair. I'm sure he would like something consumer/commercial sounding. He said he wants Bluetooth with  the lanyard/cord and not the totally cordless type like those new Apple BT earbuds. Mahloa nui. 

This type:






Not this type:


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Lurk650 said:


> What I should say to be more clear is that I have the EN700 Bass which I Believe is similar sounding to the Pro.
> 
> Between the 700 and the CH9T I believe the bass is pretty much the same between the two, slight quality edge going to Pioneer. Mids are a bit back in the 700 whereas the Pioneer they are a bit forward giving off a bit more detail and for me gives me more immersion in the music. The treble is pretty much the same, slight more upfront on the Pioneer but it's not bright at all. Resolution and stage width I give to the Pioneer. Depth and Imaging I would call about equal.
> 
> I love the CH9T so much that I purchased the HRM-6 the other day and am highly enjoying that



So comparing side by side, with the type II bass tips I still prefer the Simgot. Ok the pioneer has a detachable cable but apart from that I think the Simgot are better in every way.

The Pioner has an unusually large nozle, the bass is a bit flat and doesn't have the body or impact of the Simgot EN700 Bass. The treble is unnatural and grainy and the overall tone isn't very real.

The Simgot EN700 Bass doesn't have as pronounced treble as the Pioneer, but I can overlook that because the highs are not etched or grainy, the whole sound has good body and a more natural tone.

Midrange is slightly clearer on the Pioneer, and perhaps a little smoother on the EN700.

The EN700 Bass sound a little euphoric and very fun in comparison, the Pioneer just sound a bit lifeless and strained, there is also a bit of a mid-bass hump that isn't overly pleasant.

Ok the Pioneer are ok for the price, but the EN700 Bass in my opinion far surpass them.


----------



## loomisjohnson

I just posted my impressions on the E-MI CI800 (a/k/a C630) on Vidal's site (aproear.co.uk/). These could be the best-in-class--quite a find.http://www.aproear.co.uk/


----------



## toddy0191

loomisjohnson said:


> I just posted my impressions on the E-MI CI800 (a/k/a C630) on Vidal's site (aproear.co.uk/). These could be the best-in-class--quite a find.



Nice assessment! 

I fully agree that they're amazing for the money but have flown under the radar due to their lack of identity, appearing under various names.


----------



## loomisjohnson

toddy0191 said:


> Nice assessment!
> 
> I fully agree that they're amazing for the money but have flown under the radar due to their lack of identity, appearing under various names.


thanks. the included pidgin english "burn in instructions" are worth the $25 by themselves


----------



## maxxevv

waveriderhawaii said:


> Anybody know a good  Bluetooth earphone around $25 - $30 on Aliexpress? My brother-in-law, who says he listens to "EVERYTHING" from Rap, to Classic Rock, to Reggae, to Techno, and R&B, needs a pair. I'm sure he would like something consumer/commercial sounding. He said he wants Bluetooth with  the lanyard/cord and not the totally cordless type like those new Apple BT earbuds. Mahloa nui.
> 
> This type:
> 
> ...





The ZS5 has a bluetooth option that's exactly as your BiL's preference you've shown here. 

I have no idea if the BT receiver quality is good though.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So a YouTuber recently claimed that only 2 of the drivers in the ZS5 are actually functional. Any insight on this?


----------



## HungryPanda

taken with a big pinch of salt


----------



## groucho69

SomeGuyDude said:


> So a YouTuber recently claimed that only 2 of the drivers in the ZS5 are actually functional. Any insight on this?



Most of what he says is prefaced with "someone who knows more than I do told me." Is that really a personal review if you are spitting out some mystery experts opinion?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

groucho69 said:


> Most of what he says is prefaced with "someone who knows more than I do told me." Is that really a personal review if you are spitting out some mystery experts opinion?



Yeah, I was wondering if anyone else had any better analysis. It seems suspect as all **** to me that KZ would put in two drivers that are literally for decoration.


----------



## maxxevv

Sounds like he wants his opinion but none of the responsibility that comes with it ....


----------



## eaglesgift

He sounded like a b*****ter to me. If I remember correctly, he said "I know some earphone engineers" or something to that effect. Unless he works in the industry the chances of him knowing more than one are quite low I'd think.


----------



## groucho69

SomeGuyDude said:


> Yeah, I was wondering if anyone else had any better analysis. It seems suspect as all **** to me that KZ would put in two drivers that are literally for decoration.



If you were manufacturing would you add things at a cost of time and $ that were unnecessary, and that will only increase your gross costs and decrease your gross and net profit?


----------



## groucho69

eaglesgift said:


> He sounded like a b*****ter to me. If I remember correctly, he said "I know some earphone engineers" or something to that effect. Unless he works in the industry the chances of him knowing more than one are quite low I'd think.



He says he is a poor student. But he certainly has some phones that I don't associate with a poor student.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

maxxevv said:


> The ZS5 has a bluetooth option that's exactly as your BiL's preference you've shown here.
> 
> I have no idea if the BT receiver quality is good though.



Thanks. That's an option. I do have the ZS5 and they are an an amazing earphone. Actually I have 2, but on one of them the holes for the pins are too large and the cable falls out. I tried the cable from the other pair, and they fall out too. Rather easily too like when I am just wearing them they fall out or even if I place them down somewhere and pick them up they fall out. I have tried to pry apart the two metal pins on the cable which seems to help for a few minutes, but they still fall out. I have tried shoving them in pretty damned hard too. I am sure I have the orientation right as I used a magnifying glass to make sure the "rounded" side on the cable and earphone were matched up. Plus the defective ones sound good, but not as good as the other pair. So I am worried about KZ's QC on the ZS5. Hell, I guess if I wanna get cheap I could just buy the KZ  Bluetooth Cable and super glue them on and call it a day. haha.

Anybody else know any Bluetooth option in the $25-$30 range?


----------



## IamMe90

groucho69 said:


> If you were manufacturing would you add things at a cost of time and $ that were unnecessary, and that will only increase your gross costs and decrease your gross and net profit?



I mean... 

Guys, I don't buy what this reviewer is saying, but I've seen this line of argument repeatedly here and I don't think it holds up. I think they absolutely would spend the extra money so that they can market it as a quad driver IEM. People here go nuts over more drivers. 

That being said, if they are going to go through the expense of puting the drivers in anyway, it doesn't really make sense why they wouldn't actually, you know, use them.


----------



## Shadab Nabil

IamMe90 said:


> I mean...
> 
> Guys, I don't buy what this reviewer is saying, but I've seen this line of argument repeatedly here and I don't think it holds up. I think they absolutely would spend the extra money so that they can market it as a quad driver IEM. People here go nuts over more drivers.
> 
> That being said, if they are going to go through the expense of puting the drivers in anyway, it doesn't really make sense why they wouldn't actually, you know, use them.


KZ engineers must've thought that connecting those 2 drivers would cost a fortune. So leave it as is & call it a day


----------



## tarhana

i seriously don't get the hype on zs5. 

i cannot say 2 drivers useless but there is something funny going on. bass was really wonky. it punches but it does not give sound? i really can't express on English. but I'm thinking maybe one dynamic driver is giving bass and another one is just making vibrations in the iems case.


----------



## vladstef

tarhana said:


> i seriously don't get the hype on zs5.
> 
> i cannot say 2 drivers useless but there is something funny going on. bass was really wonky. it punches but it does not give sound? i really can't express on English. but I'm thinking maybe one dynamic driver is giving bass and another one is just making vibrations in the iems case.


Bass and sub are very strong with ZS5, without distortion as well. You have polarity issue somewhere, 99%. Try plugging one side of the cables reversed, don't try to push them too hard because plastic shape will not match on that side, but the pins will connect nicely and you could take a listen. Than try to find more permanent solutions, as this connection is just a quick at home solution and needs more work to keep that reversed side nicely in place so that the IEM doesn't disconnect on you. If there is one thing about ZS5 that is seriously a strong point it would be the bass, with the right tips for reduced boomyness, while I could easily find faults elsewhere in the frequency range (in fact, some people find bass to be stronger than needed and bass heads don't find it anemic either). For me, original cables were correct, but "upgrade" silver cable had one side reversed and caused polarity issues, among those is weird fr. response across the board.


----------



## Skullophile

The jury is still out. Won't know until an experienced tweaker takes out the alledgedly non-functioning drivers and tests if it changes the sound.


----------



## tarhana

vladstef said:


> Bass and sub are very strong with ZS5, without distortion as well. You have polarity issue somewhere, 99%. Try plugging one side of the cables reversed, don't try to push them too hard because plastic shape will not match on that side, but the pins will connect nicely and you could take a listen. Than try to find more permanent solutions, as this connection is just a quick at home solution and needs more work to keep that reversed side nicely in place so that the IEM doesn't disconnect on you. If there is one thing about ZS5 that is seriously a strong point it would be the bass, with the right tips for reduced boomyness, while I could easily find faults elsewhere in the frequency range (in fact, some people find bass to be stronger than needed and bass heads don't find it anemic either). For me, original cables were correct, but "upgrade" silver cable had one side reversed and caused polarity issues, among those is weird fr. response across the board.



i don't own the iem but had one in tour and tried another one that my friend has. i get the polarity point but cannot say something for sure. if i can get my hands on it again i will try.


----------



## groucho69

Shadab Nabil said:


> KZ engineers must've thought that connecting those 2 drivers would cost a fortune. So leave it as is & call it a day


----------



## groucho69

tarhana said:


> i don't own the iem but had one in tour and tried another one that my friend has. i get the polarity point but cannot say something for sure. if i can get my hands on it again i will try.



You don't own them but you are making comments on them?


----------



## peskypesky (Aug 8, 2017)

error


----------



## tarhana

groucho69 said:


> You don't own them but you are making comments on them?



i listened them 3 days? i think it's enough time to judge something.


----------



## Saoshyant

tarhana said:


> i listened them 3 days? i think it's enough time to judge something.


I remember being told I wasn't allowed to comment on LCD2 sound once, and had them on loan for 2 weeks.  I mean, I literally had the LCD2 in hand at the time but because I didn't buy them I was basically treated like an idiot.  Just remember to mention roughly how long you had to try them and most will be fine with it.


----------



## Slater

Saoshyant said:


> I remember being told I wasn't allowed to comment on LCD2 sound once, and had them on loan for 2 weeks.  I mean, I literally had the LCD2 in hand at the time but because I didn't buy them I was basically treated like an idiot.  Just remember to mention roughly how long you had to try them and most will be fine with it.



That's a crock. People comment on stuff 30 minutes out of the package. That's just as valid of an opinion as having it for 2 weeks. Ownership vs loan has nothing to do with it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

IamMe90 said:


> I mean...
> 
> Guys, I don't buy what this reviewer is saying, but I've seen this line of argument repeatedly here and I don't think it holds up. I think they absolutely would spend the extra money so that they can market it as a quad driver IEM. People here go nuts over more drivers.
> 
> That being said, if they are going to go through the expense of puting the drivers in anyway, it doesn't really make sense why they wouldn't actually, you know, use them.



I'm not sure that applies when you're talking about a $17 IEM, especially when it would, in theory, be easy to rip it apart and prove that some of the drivers are useless. It just doesn't make sense.

The kind of people who would be "fooled" by it would be equally fooled if they didn't put the drivers in to begin with and just said they had 4.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Saoshyant said:


> I remember being told I wasn't allowed to comment on LCD2 sound once, and had them on loan for 2 weeks.  I mean, I literally had the LCD2 in hand at the time but because I didn't buy them I was basically treated like an idiot.  Just remember to mention roughly how long you had to try them and most will be fine with it.



As an absolute Audeze whore, whoever told you that sucks. Ignore them. I don't care if you completely hated the LCD-2 and think they sounded like garbage. You had them, you were listening, you know your opinion of them. No one should _ever_ tell you otherwise.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

tarhana said:


> i listened them 3 days? i think it's enough time to judge something.



Bruh, 30 minutes is enough time. I admit that brain burn-in is definitely a thing (it happened to me with the Nighthawk) but if you used your ears, your opinion is valid. PERIOD.


----------



## Lurk650

Oscar-HiFi said:


> So comparing side by side, with the type II bass tips I still prefer the Simgot. Ok the pioneer has a detachable cable but apart from that I think the Simgot are better in every way.
> 
> The Pioner has an unusually large nozle, the bass is a bit flat and doesn't have the body or impact of the Simgot EN700 Bass. The treble is unnatural and grainy and the overall tone isn't very real.
> 
> ...



Lol well everybody hears differently I guess. I don't hear anything grain or unnaturalness to the Pioneer. Nor do I get that bass hump. The Simgot is fun but for me the Pioneer is more engaging and immersive. 

I can't stand the cable in the Simgot and how it tangles, on that note the Pioneer is becoming untwisted at the bottom section but ehh, easily replaced with another cable


----------



## Skullophile (Aug 4, 2017)

Bosk said:


> Hi guys, I'm in the market for a pair of high-end IEMs and going for a Chinese brand seems like a great way to save a chunk of change. Sorry if this has been covered already but has anyone tried a pair of these 12 BA driver IEMs yet?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...107.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.52d7f288ulqICM
> 
> ...




I can offer up some opinoins on this in my usual rambling fashion.
How many times have you heard the phrase "More drivers does not neccesarily mean better sound? Well it is oh so true in so many cases.
More drivers can be good and help the maker tune the iem better but at the same time it's just more ways for the iem to be screwed up.
It's all in the tuning, a single driver tuned properly will sound infinately better than a 10 driver with even one tiny little slip up in the tuning.
One little slip up and it's all over for the critical listener.

I have had the DZ9 (8 + 1) and I still own the DZ8 (8ba) both chinese iems are from Gleam Audio.
At first when I got the DZ9's I thought they were the best sounding iem ever. Then I bought a pair of Angies and once I did, I noticed a big dip in the lower mids (or between the bass and mids) of the DZ9, Out they went for half of what I paid. (Angies tend to make some iems sound weird).
Now I am not saying anyone should go out and buy a TOTL iem to compare iems with. But getting your hands on some balanced, reference type iems like for example the Havi B3p1 so you have a reference point of how an iem should sound is not a bad idea. 
The beauty in an iem for me is the balance between the lows mids and highs. That's the main thing anyway. Most of these Chi-fi Iems are tuned to be fun and exciting at first listen and there's nothing wrong with that either.
Now I say that because if I was comparing the DZ9's with the Havi B3P1 it would have made the dip in the DZ9's much more noticeable.

Next up I still have my DZ8's and they are really nice. I'm going to hold onto them for a long time. They are great but fall a little short in the extension at both ends and sound a tiny touch wonky next to the Angies. This can be forgiven because they are more of a stage monitor while Angie is a more of a studio monitor. And DZ8 just does not use the type of ba's up top that can extend all the way.
Also true to say is DZ8 is more of a stage monitor in my opinion and full treble extension might not be the go for on stage use. It's a great iem with a amssive stage but coloured and not for critical listening.

Maybe soon we will find the multi driver BA gem but I don't think we have yet. 
All eyes are on the Big Dipper because if anyone can pull it off it's Lao Schlong.
Hope that helps.


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## groucho69 (Aug 4, 2017)

tarhana said:


> i listened them 3 days? i think it's enough time to judge something.



I'll have to disagree. That is enough time for an initial impression only. Not for an informed opinion. That still makes for valid comment. We all hear differently. When I'm told to keep listening to something that I don't like I just leave them playing for days and then listen again. Occasionally it sounds better.


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


>




Beer saves the world


----------



## SomeGuyDude

groucho69 said:


> I'll have to disagree. That is enough time for an initial impression only. Not for an informed opinion. That still makes for valid comment. We all hear differently. When I'm told to keep listening to something that I don't like I just leave them playing for days and then listen again. Occasionally it sounds better.


bull.

If you spend a week nonstop listening to something and think it sounds better, all that's happened is you've adjusted to their sound Stockholm Syndrome style. You could take anyone and force them to listen to a headphone for days on end and they'd start to like its sound.


----------



## groucho69 (Aug 4, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Bull****.
> 
> If you spend a week nonstop listening to something and think it sounds better, all that's happened is you've adjusted to their sound Stockholm Syndrome style. You could take anyone and force them to listen to a headphone for days on end and they'd start to like its sound.



So there is no such thing as burn in? And it will never sound any better than when it came out of the box? I know what I like and no matter how long I listen I do not change my mind unless the signature changes to my liking.


----------



## snip3r77

groucho69 said:


> So there is no such thing as burn in? And it will never sound any better than when it came out of the box? I know what I like and no matter how long I listen I do not change my mind unless the signature changes to my liking.


Hi bro, would like to seek your advice on dap

*DAPs*: Benjie S5, xDuoo X2, AGPTEK M28, Walnut, Cayin N3

Based on your knowledge what is good for sub 150.
- compact ( smaller than iBasso DX90 )
- more than 10 hr battery life
- good SQ ( must be better than iPhone )
- hi res good to have but I'm fine with up to 24/96
- LCD 
- Wheel ( would be good )

I'm looking at X5mk3 actually but didn't want to spend too much on this.


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> Hi bro, would like to seek your advice on dap
> 
> *DAPs*: Benjie S5, xDuoo X2, AGPTEK M28, Walnut, Cayin N3
> 
> ...



The xduoo X3 is better than the X2, but only has a 10-hr battery life, no wheel, and you have to install Rockbox to realize the full capabilities of the player (and to avoid a few irritating bugs in the stock firmware). The xduoo X10 ticks all of your boxes, but I have no personal experience with it though.

Cayin N3 is a great player - the thread is here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cay...uetooth-and-line-usb-coax-out-for-150.833932/https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cay...uetooth-and-line-usb-coax-out-for-150.833932/

No experience with the others in your list.

Good luck,
- Slater


----------



## themindfreak

chickenmoon said:


> The CH9T is terrific. Does anyone know how it compares to the Denon AH-C821?


I suppose this answer doesnt belong here but I'll answer you anyways. I auditioned the Denon AH-C821 back when I went to Eartron in Taiwan, in summary these were the MOST subbass earphones I have ever heard( even more than rock zircon by a notch) and mids sounded quite satisfying but the highs were virtually not there/ very recessed highs


----------



## themindfreak

tarhana said:


> i seriously don't get the hype on zs5.
> 
> i cannot say 2 drivers useless but there is something funny going on. bass was really wonky. it punches but it does not give sound? i really can't express on English. but I'm thinking maybe one dynamic driver is giving bass and another one is just making vibrations in the iems case.


Wow this is the perfect description of how I listened to the KZ ZS5 last time. Im pretty sure I got correct direction of the cable insertion. Anyways I already sent back my KZ ZS5 for a replacement because it broke down on me. Guess I'll post another new impression once I receive my new pair


----------



## Vidal (Aug 5, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> I'll have to disagree. That is enough time for an initial impression only. Not for an informed opinion.



I find that my first impression within the first 30 minutes or so is usually the correct judgement. I think beyond that time my brain/ears start to adjust to the sound and get used to deficiencies or overemphasis, well almost there are limits.

This is why I often change earphones when I'm reviewing to help remind me of a reference point. I guess everyone could be different though.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

BTW this is largely unrelated, but the KZ ZS5 with the upgraded cable sounds so much damn better. I think the stock was just a POS.


----------



## chickenmoon

themindfreak said:


> I suppose this answer doesnt belong here but I'll answer you anyways. I auditioned the Denon AH-C821 back when I went to Eartron in Taiwan, in summary these were the MOST subbass earphones I have ever heard( even more than rock zircon by a notch) and mids sounded quite satisfying but the highs were virtually not there/ very recessed highs


Thanks, I might try to grab a pair sometimes though since I now have the FX850 my thirst for new IEMs has considerably lessened and I don't think the Denons will top those. All japanese so OK in this thread I guess.


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> The xduoo X3 is better than the X2, but only has a 10-hr battery life, no wheel, and you have to install Rockbox to realize the full capabilities of the player (and to avoid a few irritating bugs in the stock firmware). The xduoo X10 ticks all of your boxes, but I have no personal experience with it though.
> 
> Cayin N3 is a great player - the thread is here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cay...uetooth-and-line-usb-coax-out-for-150.833932/https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cay...uetooth-and-line-usb-coax-out-for-150.833932/
> 
> ...



I agree. I find the X2 somewhat lacking (I've seen X3 on sale lately). I was amping it with my A1 and Walnut. That is quit a lump.

The N3 I find excellent value and what I listen to almost 100%


----------



## groucho69

Do you do your full review after 30 minutes? If you find deficiencies do you try to rectify them?


----------



## snip3r77

groucho69 said:


> I agree. I find the X2 somewhat lacking (I've seen X3 on sale lately). I was amping it with my A1 and Walnut. That is quit a lump.
> 
> The N3 I find excellent value and what I listen to almost 100%


N3 is the most value of the bunch ?


----------



## groucho69

snip3r77 said:


> N3 is the most value of the bunch ?



Don't own the others so I cannot comment.


----------



## mochill

Who is getting the bgvp dm5 quad drivers


----------



## Skullophile

Or stretch that budget a bit and go balanced with a Aune M1s. As long as you don't need anything other than a player.
There's no EQ, no apps, no wifi, no nothing. it's the simplest player ever but it's hard to fault it's sound. Check out some reviews of it as well as the other suggestions.


----------



## SilverEars

groucho69 said:


> So there is no such thing as burn in? And it will never sound any better than when it came out of the box? I know what I like and no matter how long I listen I do not change my mind unless the signature changes to my liking.


You will notice when you switch two significantly different signatured headphones, the sound differences in a significant manner.  

For example.  Let's say you like a certain signatured sound, and to some others it sounds bright or has lots of sparkle, or forward, whatever have you.  And then you switch to a different sounding headphone that is more recessed in in the highs, you may think those headphones are not so good.  But, if you gives those headphones time for the brain to adjust, you get used to the signature over time, and may find them enjoyable as the ears got used to them.  But, when you immediately switch headphones, it's more like a contrast, so impressions that are from immediate switching vs long terms listen, will differ.  

People that are not aware of this can mistake this as equipment burn-in.  There is no signficant enough differences in equipment changes that were measured.  It's your brain.


----------



## groucho69

I don't equate extended listening and burn in.


----------



## mochill

http://www.taralabs.com/cascade-noise-burn-in


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So I'm not a cable guy, but... holy crap. The cable on the ZS5 makes a BIG difference. I think whatever they use stock is just a piece of garbage, so getting a decent cable actually lets these wake up.


----------



## jant71

SomeGuyDude said:


> So I'm not a cable guy, but... holy ****. The cable on the ZS5 makes a BIG difference. I think whatever they use stock is just a piece of garbage, so getting a decent cable actually lets these wake up.



Which one are you using that is better?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jant71 said:


> Which one are you using that is better?


The silver upgrade cable: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LWL9S2E/

I seriously think whatever they used stock is just trash, because these things sound significantly better now. I'm someone who thinks that cables are cables, either it works or doesn't, not that expensive cables improve sound, but a bad cable can definitely hold headphones back. The Philips X1 cable was weirdly high resistance, same with the VModa M100 stock mic cable. I think the ZS5 goes on that list, too.


----------



## AlwaysForward

SomeGuyDude said:


> The silver upgrade cable: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LWL9S2E/
> 
> I seriously think whatever they used stock is just trash, because these things sound significantly better now. I'm someone who thinks that cables are cables, either it works or doesn't, not that expensive cables improve sound, but a bad cable can definitely hold headphones back. The Philips X1 cable was weirdly high resistance, same with the VModa M100 stock mic cable. I think the ZS5 goes on that list, too.



You have the 1more Quad, too, right? How does the ZS5 Compare? I'm considering the ZS5 For gym use with the Bluetooth cable adaptor from KZ. If it's 80-90% there, I might pull the trigger.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

AlwaysForward said:


> You have the 1more Quad, too, right? How does the ZS5 Compare? I'm considering the ZS5 For gym use with the Bluetooth cable adaptor from KZ. If it's 80-90% there, I might pull the trigger.



To be honest, Quad vs ZS5 comes down to your feeling of mids. The ZS5 has more a v-shape and the Quad is more a bassy tilt, however the Quad really reminds me of the Philips X1/2 in that for the bass emphasis, it doesn't have the midrange sucked out. The ZS5 is seriously amazing once you switch the cable out, but it lacks the liquid smoothness of the Quads. If you're looking for gym use? Do it. Don't even pause and question it. Just get them.


----------



## hoerlurar

waveriderhawaii said:


> Thanks. That's an option. I do have the ZS5 and they are an an amazing earphone. Actually I have 2, but on one of them the holes for the pins are too large and the cable falls out. I tried the cable from the other pair, and they fall out too. Rather easily too like when I am just wearing them they fall out or even if I place them down somewhere and pick them up they fall out. I have tried to pry apart the two metal pins on the cable which seems to help for a few minutes, but they still fall out. I have tried shoving them in pretty damned hard too. I am sure I have the orientation right as I used a magnifying glass to make sure the "rounded" side on the cable and earphone were matched up. Plus the defective ones sound good, but not as good as the other pair. So I am worried about KZ's QC on the ZS5. Hell, I guess if I wanna get cheap I could just buy the KZ  Bluetooth Cable and super glue them on and call it a day. haha.
> 
> Anybody else know any Bluetooth option in the $25-$30 range?



I keep recommending the QCY QY19 since i think they are great BT earphones! http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_640306.html?wid=27


----------



## TwinACStacks

I don't get the Hype of these Zs5. They are good for $30. But that is the Extent of it.

JMHO

TWIN


----------



## chinmie

hoerlurar said:


> I keep recommending the QCY QY19 since i think they are great BT earphones! http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_640306.html?wid=27



+1


----------



## waveriderhawaii

hoerlurar said:


> I keep recommending the QCY QY19 since i think they are great BT earphones! http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_640306.html?wid=27






chinmie said:


> +1



Thanks guys. Those look pretty nice for Bluetooth. On sale at Amazon for $16.89 free ship w/ Prime. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZZB2Q3H/ref=twister_B071HPCGV5?_encoding=UTF8&th=1


----------



## SilverEars

Are there any gems that has a neutral signature, with great clarity and resolution?  What I mean by gems is performance per price ratio(if we compare to some rediculously priced iems now a days, they got to exist).


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> Don't own the others so I cannot comment.



I think he was asking about the DAPs you have listed in your signature: Benjie S5, xDuoo X2, AGPTEK M28, Walnut, Cayin N3

His original questions about sound quality etc (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-700#post-13641305) was about your DAP list. I think he's asking you which one is provides the most value (of the ones in your signature list).

Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## Slater

SilverEars said:


> You will notice when you switch two significantly different signatured headphones, the sound differences in a significant manner.
> 
> For example.  Let's say you like a certain signatured sound, and to some others it sounds bright or has lots of sparkle, or forward, whatever have you.  And then you switch to a different sounding headphone that is more recessed in in the highs, you may think those headphones are not so good.  But, if you gives those headphones time for the brain to adjust, you get used to the signature over time, and may find them enjoyable as the ears got used to them.  But, when you immediately switch headphones, it's more like a contrast, so impressions that are from immediate switching vs long terms listen, will differ.
> 
> People that are not aware of this can mistake this as equipment burn-in.  There is no signficant enough differences in equipment changes that were measured.  It's your brain.



Very true, and often overlooked as you mentioned.


----------



## Slater

TwinACStacks said:


> I don't get the Hype of these Zs5. They are good for $30. But that is the Extent of it.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN



It's one of the better KZs, which have a lot of love on HF (as a brand). They're not all that and a bag of chips, but they are nice for the price. I paid $18 for 1 and $10 for a backup pair. They are an excellent value for that price.

Why Twin, do you get the feeling people are comparing them to multi-$100 IEMs or something?


----------



## thejoker13

I just ordered the musicmaker toneking nine tails. Has anyone heard anything about them or talked to someone who has heard them? I'm really curious as to how they sound. I will definitely post my impressions in a couple of weeks.


----------



## CYoung234

slaterlovesspam said:


> It's one of the better KZs, which have a lot of love on HF (as a brand). They're not all that and a bag of chips, but they are nice for the price. I paid $18 for 1 and $10 for a backup pair. They are an excellent value for that price.
> 
> Why Twin, do you get the feeling people are comparing them to multi-$100 IEMs or something?



Well, I think someone was comparing them pretty favorably to the 1More Quad one page back. For me, they do enough things right to be able to seriously listen to them. In the end, it is really about listening to music. When I was playing a lot, most of the really good musicians I knew did not even have stereo systems, they could hear what they needed to hear from a transistor radio. If they wanted live sound, they got it every day in the symphony orchestras they played in! They were listening to the music and not to the sound...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

TwinACStacks said:


> I don't get the Hype of these Zs5. They are good for $30. But that is the Extent of it.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN



For sure. That's what they are. They're the standouts in the sub-$50 region. I'd never pick them over my more expensive sets, but they're fun as hell and a great buy for how cheap they go.


----------



## Carlsan

TwinACStacks said:


> I don't get the Hype of these Zs5. They are good for $30. But that is the Extent of it.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN



Yeah, agreed. They also do not fit some ears, mine included, very well.


----------



## crabdog

mochill said:


> Who is getting the bgvp dm5 quad drivers


I just want to know why it's called the DM5 when it has 4 drivers per side. Are they trying to confuse us?


----------



## crabdog

SilverEars said:


> You will notice when you switch two significantly different signatured headphones, the sound differences in a significant manner.
> 
> For example.  Let's say you like a certain signatured sound, and to some others it sounds bright or has lots of sparkle, or forward, whatever have you.  And then you switch to a different sounding headphone that is more recessed in in the highs, you may think those headphones are not so good.  But, if you gives those headphones time for the brain to adjust, you get used to the signature over time, and may find them enjoyable as the ears got used to them.  But, when you immediately switch headphones, it's more like a contrast, so impressions that are from immediate switching vs long terms listen, will differ.
> 
> People that are not aware of this can mistake this as equipment burn-in.  There is no signficant enough differences in equipment changes that were measured.  It's your brain.


This is true IMO. It makes things difficult when you have a bunch of stuff pending review but have to spend a minimum of several days or a week listening exclusively to the one you're currently testing (even if you don't particularly like it for whatever reason).


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 5, 2017)

There are different sound signatures, and often you hear people that like band music tend to like V or U shaped signature which for example TF10 were known for(and was popularized after the time of initiation).  Which Jerry Harvey was famous of creating BA with cross-overs for band members.  Seems like he working with bands, creates this type of signature.  Perhaps it's a signature bands prefer as monitors, and of course with many types of musicians using IEMs now, there can be various preferences to sounds tuning signatures.

People have music preferences, and as ear phone signature varies, people will find certain signature sound better over others when it comes to genre of music.  Some may say(I am guilty of this) they like neutral sound, but may actually prefer forward mids.  I think there are some things people wish that can contradict signature types, and perhaps impossible to achieve.

Anyway, you get used to V or U signature, and then try on mid forward signature, you immediate notice the differences, and may think quality is worse, but in reality it's tuned differently.


----------



## mochill

crabdog said:


> I just want to know why it's called the DM5 when it has 4 drivers per side. Are they trying to confuse us?


The name doesn't represent the number of drivers


----------



## crabdog

mochill said:


> The name doesn't represent the number of drivers


It was sarcasm


----------



## smy1

Bosk said:


> Hi guys, I'm in the market for a pair of high-end IEMs and going for a Chinese brand seems like a great way to save a chunk of change. Sorry if this has been covered already but has anyone tried a pair of these 12 BA driver IEMs yet?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...107.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.52d7f288ulqICM
> 
> ...



I was wondering the same how those high end Chinese iems sound. Let me know how they sound if you get one.


----------



## smy1

Has anybody tried the new 2017 super audio 6?

There fairly cheap compare to the old version.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> I just want to know why it's called the DM5 when it has 4 drivers per side. Are they trying to confuse us?



I asked a similar question before (related to why KZ skipped over the next logical model "ZS4" when going from ZS3 to ZS5, especially since the ZS5 has four drivers as well).

The answer was that the number 4 was somehow unlucky or bad omen to the Chinese or something along those lines.


----------



## Zelda

3RM from 1216.ears. triple BA, with excellent detail and transparency. 
https://head-fi.org/threads/introducing-the-1216-ears-earphones-a-review-on-the-3rm-triple-ba.857222


----------



## Vidal (Aug 6, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> Are there any gems that has a neutral signature, with great clarity and resolution?  What I mean by gems is performance per price ratio(if we compare to some rediculously priced iems now a days, they got to exist).



Closest I've come across for the money these
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y52D5WM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Vidal (Aug 6, 2017)

TwinACStacks said:


> I don't get the Hype of these Zs5. They are good for $30. But that is the Extent of it.



Well for starters they're now as cheap as $20 not $30. I don't doubt they won't stack up that well compared to $100 earphones, hardly surprising really. But for $20, given what that sort of money would have bought 12 months ago these are a big leap forward.

People love a bargain and alot of people can't afford to spend $100 IEMs regularly, that's what people are enthusing about.


----------



## demo-to

KZ ZS5, brain burn in, cables
...
my brief comments to these topics of the last pages.
Turned yesterday from my FLC8s to the new arrival KZ ZS5. First impression on the ZS5: boomy muddy sub bass, mid bass kick shortage and lack in bass clarity, slightly recessed mids, highs don't sound 100% natural. But thought give the brain burn in a chance.
After some tracks it worked. Found the ZS5 not that bad anymore. Even got almost used to the boomy bass though was still aware of the extra portion in this frequency. Liked the to my ears quite realistic voices tonality. Did not find the mids too recessed anymore. Still the kick bass lack. Got more used to the warmth of the sound.
Tried 3 types of cables on the ZS5 (stock, upgrade silver cables, cable from the FLC8s). There are definitely differences I can hear. The minor is between the stock and silver upgrade cable. IMO the upgrade cable is not worth the "upgrade". I would not prefer it over the stock cable. With the FLC8s cable the ZS5 turned into a brighter more airy character.
In the evening turned back to the FLC8s in direct comparison and I had the same impressions on the ZS5 like firstly described above. No, better say, I immediately realized the big difference in sound quality between the two.

So I agree the KZ5 might be a good pick at its price point but cannot compare to really good earphones. But this is of course what you expect between a 20€ and a 300€ IEM.

Who still don't believe a different cable produces different sound to an IEM should e.g. try the Pinnacle P1 cables on other IEM models. I think the P1 cables are very special and well fitting to the P1 (but not good at some other IEMs).

Just my two cents.


----------



## Saoshyant

thejoker13 said:


> I just ordered the musicmaker toneking nine tails. Has anyone heard anything about them or talked to someone who has heard them? I'm really curious as to how they sound. I will definitely post my impressions in a couple of weeks.



I'm unaware of any ordering yet, but look forward tp your impressions.


----------



## 1clearhead

waveriderhawaii said:


> Thanks guys. Those look pretty nice for Bluetooth. On sale at Amazon for $16.89 free ship w/ Prime. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZZB2Q3H/ref=twister_B071HPCGV5?_encoding=UTF8&th=1





waveriderhawaii said:


> Thanks guys. Those look pretty nice for Bluetooth. On sale at Amazon for $16.89 free ship w/ Prime. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZZB2Q3H/ref=twister_B071HPCGV5?_encoding=UTF8&th=1


Hey 'waverider", I got these....the ADAX S-11 wirleless in-ear earphones and they are incredibly wide at 20 to 40Khz and the only ones I have so far. I have tried different wireless earphones and so far the sound on these are insane for a wireless product.

Don't it remind you of a certain brand that starts with "V" and ends with "SONIC"?

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.23.YKinhO&id=539929297261&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail

*Courtesy of taobao -ADAX page



 

 

 

 



....I'll download some of picks of mine when I get a chance some time during the week. 

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

Vidal said:


> Closest I've come across for the money these
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y52D5WM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Nice!!!


----------



## snip3r77

TwinACStacks said:


> I don't get the Hype of these Zs5. They are good for $30. But that is the Extent of it.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> TWIN


What about $20 lol


----------



## snip3r77

slaterlovesspam said:


> I think he was asking about the DAPs you have listed in your signature: Benjie S5, xDuoo X2, AGPTEK M28, Walnut, Cayin N3
> 
> His original questions about sound quality etc (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-700#post-13641305) was about your DAP list. I think he's asking you which one is provides the most value (of the ones in your signature list).
> 
> Unless I'm missing something...



Thanks bro for the clarification . I'm sure he has tried all of them and probably in tuned to current daps. So would like to seek his advice . Thanks


----------



## snip3r77

Skullophile said:


> Or stretch that budget a bit and go balanced with a Aune M1s. As long as you don't need anything other than a player.
> There's no EQ, no apps, no wifi, no nothing. it's the simplest player ever but it's hard to fault it's sound. Check out some reviews of it as well as the other suggestions.



I can't remember if this is the model having 4 impedance .


----------



## groucho69 (Aug 6, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> I think he was asking about the DAPs you have listed in your signature: Benjie S5, xDuoo X2, AGPTEK M28, Walnut, Cayin N3
> 
> His original questions about sound quality etc (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-700#post-13641305) was about your DAP list. I think he's asking you which one is provides the most value (of the ones in your signature list).
> 
> Unless I'm missing something...



Ah I thought he was asking about his list. Value leader has to be the S5, then Walnut, N3, X2, M28, IMO.


----------



## gwompki

I now own the zs3, zst, and zs5.  I have had the zs3 for about 8 months, the zst for a month and the zs5 since Friday.  I have used comply t-500 foam tips with all.

I can't accurately rank the zs5 yet, but I'm pretty sure it's my all around favorite.  The ZST is a lot better than I thought it would be based on the reviews and actually reminds me of the sound signature of the TH-X00.  The ZS3 has moments of greatness for some types of music and movies.  The Brad Pitt movie Fury on a cross country flight was fantastic with the ZS3, but the comfort is not great for long sessions on my ears.   The ZS5 seems to be the most refined of the three but it's not without it's flaws.  It certainly digs deep when it's required but the bass isn't nearly as present as the zst.  The soundstage reminds me quite a bit of the Sennheiser HD-6XX which is to say not huge.  Strangely enough I have now had three separate experiences with the zs5 where sounds appear to be coming from outside of my head.  Very unusual especially when running.  I need more time with the ZS5 but I'm pretty sure it is going to end up as my all around favorite of the three.  ZST will probably still be king for my Run the Jewels sessions though 

I will say none of the three fit very well in my ears and all seem to stick out quite a ways.  I think the ZS5 and ZST are more comfortable than the ZS3 but I think I have smallish ears.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

1clearhead said:


> Hey 'waverider", I got these....the ADAX S-11 wirleless in-ear earphones and they are incredibly wide at 20 to 40Khz and the only ones I have so far. I have tried different wireless earphones and so far the sound on these are insane for a wireless product.
> 
> Don't it remind you of a certain brand that starts with "V" and ends with "SONIC"?
> 
> ...



Mahalo brother Clear. Looks good for a Bluetooth earphone. Build quality OK? Reminds me of the VIVO XE800 which were my favorite Chinese earbuds just a couple of years ago. Even the nozzles rotate on the S-11 like the XE800. S-11 are for sale at Amazon.com for $26.99 which is about $4.50 more than your Tabao link - not bad. Faster shipping and better warranty through Amazon. 111 reviews on Amazon and 4.2 out of 5 rating. I did ask this question on Amazon, but Sir Clearhead are these in fact the S-11 as they are not marked as so. They are just being sold as "ADAX Best Wireless Earbuds Lightweight Sweatproof Bluetooth Headphones"


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Vidal said:


> Closest I've come across for the money these
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y52D5WM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1



That's a killer price. Wish we could get them for that much in the USA.


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> Mahalo brother Clear. Looks good for a Bluetooth earphone. Build quality OK? Reminds me of the VIVO XE800 which were my favorite Chinese earbuds just a couple of years ago. Even the nozzles rotate on the S-11 like the XE800. S-11 are for sale at Amazon.com for $26.99 which is about $4.50 more than your Tabao link - not bad. Faster shipping and better warranty through Amazon. 111 reviews on Amazon and 4.2 out of 5 rating. I did ask this question on Amazon, but Sir Clearhead are these in fact the S-11 as they are not marked as so. They are just being sold as "ADAX Best Wireless Earbuds Lightweight Sweatproof Bluetooth Headphones"



Here's what looks to be the identical item, only much cheaper: https://www.amazon.com/Tecart-Runner-Headphones-Cancelling-Sweatproof/dp/B01MXO66EA


----------



## waveriderhawaii

slaterlovesspam said:


> Here's what looks to be the identical item, only much cheaper: https://www.amazon.com/Tecart-Runner-Headphones-Cancelling-Sweatproof/dp/B01MXO66EA



I think you may be the best deal finder I have ever seen in my life.   I have only spoken to you a few times but you are already one of my favorite posters here on Head-Fi.


----------



## toddy0191

waveriderhawaii said:


> That's a killer price. Wish we could get them for that much in the USA.





toddy0191 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06Y...ds=blumuze&dpPl=1&dpID=310o3hxc2wL&ref=plSrch


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Thanks man, but they were £9.99 ($13.04) with free shipping on the UK link. 3 new from £9.99 https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y52D5WM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

$25.99 from Amazon USA is too many days without food for me.


----------



## Vidal (Aug 7, 2017)

waveriderhawaii said:


> Thanks man, but they were £9.99 ($13.04) with free shipping on the UK link. 3 new from £9.99 https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y52D5WM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> $25.99 from Amazon USA is too many days without food for me.



There is a cheaper version knocking about that doesn't mention hybrid - I've got no idea how that sounds.

Also the seller Irene Tours seems to sell everything at £9.99 so I reckon a dodgy seller.


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 7, 2017)

waveriderhawaii said:


> Mahalo brother Clear. Looks good for a Bluetooth earphone. Build quality OK? Reminds me of the VIVO XE800 which were my favorite Chinese earbuds just a couple of years ago. Even the nozzles rotate on the S-11 like the XE800. S-11 are for sale at Amazon.com for $26.99 which is about $4.50 more than your Tabao link - not bad. Faster shipping and better warranty through Amazon. 111 reviews on Amazon and 4.2 out of 5 rating. I did ask this question on Amazon, but Sir Clearhead are these in fact the S-11 as they are not marked as so. They are just being sold as "ADAX Best Wireless Earbuds Lightweight Sweatproof Bluetooth Headphones"


YES, they are the same ADAX and model number. The model number is on the box once you receive them.

NOTE: I'm not saying they are the same as the cheaper branded one on Amazon, which goes by a different name. The ADAX, I'm sure cost more because of the dynamic driver, which offers a wide- frequency of 20~40Khz. too many companies "copy cat" each other, so be careful on what you buy.

The ADAX sounds really good and can easily compete with the more famous wired models like the VIVO XE800 and the VSONIC GR07. I really wished they sold the same one, but wired. I'd pick one up in a heart beat!


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Vidal said:


> There is a cheaper version knocking about that doesn't mention hybrid - I've got no idea how that sounds.
> 
> Also the seller Irene Tours seems to sell everything at £9.99 so I reckon a dodgy seller.



Good eye Vidal! You are no ka oi brah (the bast). I'm more of a lurker in this thread, but I have read most of the first one that got locked and pretty much every page of this one.... Occasionally I do speak. Read your site constantly and find the info useful. Keep up the good work man. You are a vital part of the Chi-fi scene and I am sure you have saved many ppl tons of money and lead them in the right direction.



1clearhead said:


> YES, they are the same ADAX and model number. The model number is on the box once you receive them.
> 
> NOTE: I'm not saying they are the same as the cheaper branded one on Amazon, which goes by a different name. The ADAX, I'm sure cost more because of the dynamic driver, which offers a wide- frequency of 20~40Khz. too many companies "copy cat" each other, so be careful on what you buy.
> 
> The ADAX sounds really good and can easily compete with the more famous wired models like the VIVO XE800 and the VSONIC GR07. I really wished they sold the same one, but wired. I pick one up in a heart beat!



Mahalo Clear. I think this one sounds like a winner and it is @1clearhead approved!! Made you a quick thingy in Photoshop.


----------



## Vidal

I've ordered a pair of ADAX earphones, not the Vivo'esque ones though. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## 1clearhead

waveriderhawaii said:


> Good eye Vidal! You are no ka oi brah (the bast). I'm more of a lurker in this thread, but I have read most of the first one that got locked and pretty much every page of this one.... Occasionally I do speak. Read your site constantly and find the info useful. Keep up the good work man. You are a vital part of the Chi-fi scene and I am sure you have saved many ppl tons of money and lead them in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Mahalo Clear. I think this one sounds like a winner and it is @1clearhead approved!! Made you a quick thingy in Photoshop.


....Makes a good Avatar, as well!


----------



## 1clearhead

Vidal said:


> I've ordered a pair of ADAX earphones, not the Vivo'esque ones though. Should arrive tomorrow.


.....That's really fast!


----------



## Vidal

Amazon Prime


----------



## smy1

peskypesky said:


> I went ahead and ordered the YinJW P8's. Got them with coupon for $18 off AliExpress. I'll be one of the guinea pigs.



I might order one. How are they so far?


----------



## bronxb (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi
im looking for an analytical iem (for rock music) under 200$


----------



## Slater

smy1 said:


> I might order one. How are they so far?



I'm waiting for more info on the YinJW P8 before ordering myself.

So far 2 people liked them and 1 said they were "underwhelming".


----------



## SomeGuyDude

waveriderhawaii said:


> Thanks man, but they were £9.99 ($13.04) with free shipping on the UK link. 3 new from £9.99 https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y52D5WM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> $25.99 from Amazon USA is too many days without food for me.



I kinda feel like if money is that tight you probably shouldn't be worrying about unnecessary crap like headphones at all...


----------



## HungryPanda

I had an order through Amazon from Irene Tours just cancelled by amazon


----------



## 1clearhead

slaterlovesspam said:


> I'm waiting for more info on the YinJW P8 before ordering myself.
> 
> So far 2 people liked them and 1 said they were "underwhelming".


Yea, totally waiting for more reviews as well.


----------



## HungryPanda

I really like these YinJW P8's very small low profile and extremely clear, with the right tips the bass is very deep and clean


----------



## mochill

bronxb said:


> Hi
> im looking for an analytical iem (for rock music) under 200$


Venture electronics duke


----------



## bronxb

mochill said:


> Venture electronics duke


thanks for suggestion i m adding to the list and looking the review. do you have any other suggestion i prefer the detechable cables


----------



## Alex3221

bronxb said:


> thanks for suggestion i m adding to the list and looking the review. do you have any other suggestion i prefer the detechable cables



Pai audio MR3 comes to my mind


----------



## nplateau

1clearhead said:


> Yea, totally waiting for more reviews as well.



Off all the Chifi I have ordered and have, these are by far my least favorite.  I don't know if I have bad copy or not, but let me explain my issues with them.  In a vacuum, I would probably consider them fine.  Smooth, decently balanced with some oomph.  However, I don't listen to them in a vacuum.  Of the cheapest Chi-fi I own, I have the KZ Zs3, ZST, the ZS5 and have the ZSE on the way.  The most appropriate comparison would be the ZS3 as it is known for it's smoother signature, so I'm going to focus on that.  To my ears, in every way, shape and form, the sound quality of the ZS3 runs circles around the P8.  Better bass, more detail and articulation, and far better clarity.  Even moreso with the Slater mod.  They are not the worst things on earth, but considered how far the bar has been moved in the cheap Chi-fi segment, these just sound cheap.  In comparison to what you can get out there, dare I say, even overpriced at the meager $16 I paid for them.  Really, I still only use them because if they get stolen or lost, I can shrug it off and if they get destroyed at the gym, it's really no biggie.  This, for me, is the first time the hype-train missed its destination.   The sound is thin, veiled, and overall kinda just meh.


----------



## mochill

bronxb said:


> thanks for suggestion i m adding to the list and looking the review. do you have any other suggestion i prefer the detechable cables


Vsonics gr07x , echobox audio nomad, Vsonics gr09


----------



## VinceHill24

nplateau said:


> Off all the Chifi I have ordered and have, these are by far my least favorite.  I don't know if I have bad copy or not, but let me explain my issues with them.  In a vacuum, I would probably consider them fine.  Smooth, decently balanced with some oomph.  However, I don't listen to them in a vacuum.  Of the cheapest Chi-fi I own, I have the KZ Zs3, ZST, the ZS5 and have the ZSE on the way.  The most appropriate comparison would be the ZS3 as it is known for it's smoother signature, so I'm going to focus on that.  To my ears, in every way, shape and form, the sound quality of the ZS3 runs circles around the P8.  Better bass, more detail and articulation, and far better clarity.  Even moreso with the Slater mod.  They are not the worst things on earth, but considered how far the bar has been moved in the cheap Chi-fi segment, these just sound cheap.  In comparison to what you can get out there, dare I say, even overpriced at the meager $16 I paid for them.  Really, I still only use them because if they get stolen or lost, I can shrug it off and if they get destroyed at the gym, it's really no biggie.  This, for me, is the first time the hype-train missed its destination.   The sound is thin, veiled, and overall kinda just meh.


Actually my thoughts resonate with yours. I in fact have gotten the P8 long ago and was greatly underwhelmed. I suspect maybe it's a QC issue, so i've ordered another pair just for the sake of experimenting. The sound is the kind that i felt highly impossible for others to rate it so highly or favourably so i believed it must've been some QC issues and i hope it is.


----------



## nplateau

VinceHill24 said:


> Actually my thoughts resonate with yours. I in fact have gotten the P8 long ago and was greatly underwhelmed. I suspect maybe it's a QC issue, so i've ordered another pair just for the sake of experimenting. The sound is the kind that i felt highly impossible for others to rate it so highly or favourably so i believed it must've been some QC issues and i hope it is.



It could be QC, and I too am perplexed at the variance in reviews, from glowing down to the issues we seem to be having.  The guy who writes Audiobudget seems to have the same opinion as we do.


----------



## toddy0191 (Aug 8, 2017)

nplateau said:


> It could be QC, and I too am perplexed at the variance in reviews, from glowing down to the issues we seem to be having.  The guy who writes Audiobudget seems to have the same opinion as we do.



Bizarre!!!  It must be a QC issue.

After reading your post I've just got up and A/B'd the P8 just to check I'm not going insane. The only area where I feel the ZS3s win is soundstage.

To me the P8s have better clarity, detai, resolution and separation. I also feel the bass is tighter and better controlled.

The main difference between the two is the signature. The ZS3s are V shaped whilst the P8s are more balanced with more present mids.

I'm using large starline kz tips with mine, but I doubt that's the difference we're hearing.


----------



## VinceHill24

nplateau said:


> It could be QC, and I too am perplexed at the variance in reviews, from glowing down to the issues we seem to be having.  The guy who writes Audiobudget seems to have the same opinion as we do.


Well at least i know i'm not alone. Looking forward to my new pair to arrive.


----------



## bronxb (Aug 8, 2017)

mochill said:


> Vsonics gr07x , echobox audio nomad, Vsonics gr09


thanks
i like the gr07x but the other ones little pricey for me and now i m going to read reviews about gr07x



Alex3221 said:


> Pai audio MR3 comes to my mind


thanks, i read the reviews about this iem and i think the sound type its like i want but in a review he writes this iem not good in fast songs its a handicap for me. and i also think the lz a4 its not analytical but have different combinations its interesting.


----------



## Alex3221

bronxb said:


> thanks, i read the reviews about this iem and i think the sound type its like i want but in a review he writes this iem not good in fast songs its a handicap for me. and i also think the lz a4 its not analytical but have different combinations its interesting.



Trinity Master with blue and gold damped filters sounds very fine to me for rock music, its treble is not as refined as Pai Audio but I don't have any problems with fast songs (tested with Van Halen, Dragonforce and Avenged Sevenfold). I've not mentioned it before because this is a chi-fi thread and unfortunately I can't compare it with Lz a4 because I haven't heard it. If you can spent a little bit more I'm sure the Music Maker Shockwave III are what you are looking for and there is a new revision with detachable cable.


----------



## bronxb

Alex3221 said:


> Trinity Master with blue and gold damped filters sounds very fine to me for rock music, its treble is not as refined as Pai Audio but I don't have any problems with fast songs (tested with Van Halen, Dragonforce and Avenged Sevenfold). I've not mentioned it before because this is a chi-fi thread and unfortunately I can't compare it with Lz a4 because I haven't heard it. If you can spent a little bit more I'm sure the Music Maker Shockwave III are what you are looking for and there is a new revision with detachable cable.


trinity is looks cool but its unavailable  in trinitys website and i aldready look the sw3 but somebody says its too bright and piercing but i m gonna look it again. what do you think about pai audio mr3 is it a good choice for price?


----------



## fpessolano

I was reading about the paiaudiio mr3 and sounds very interesting.


----------



## themindfreak

Received my new pair of KZ ZS5 today and I can confirm my previous pair was defective wow. My first pair I remembered describing them as SUPER WEIRD WIDE 3D soundstage and a mellow mid forward sound. On this second pair however I now know why everyone says its a U-shaped sound because the vocals on the second pair indeed are recessed. Also on this second pair, the soundstage now indeed sounds like how a normal pair of earphones would produce. I can only fault on the consistency of the KZ ZS5 and see why so many people have different opinions of them. This second pair is definitely WAY MORE enjoyable than my first pair. Cheers!


----------



## mochill

bronxb said:


> thanks
> i like the gr07x but the other ones little pricey for me and now i m going to read reviews about gr07x
> 
> 
> thanks, i read the reviews about this iem and i think the sound type its like i want but in a review he writes this iem not good in fast songs its a handicap for me. and i also think the lz a4 its not analytical but have different combinations its interesting.


Also check out the echobox audio finder x1 , built like a tank


----------



## vladstef

themindfreak said:


> Received my new pair of KZ ZS5 today and I can confirm my previous pair was defective wow. My first pair I remembered describing them as SUPER WEIRD WIDE 3D soundstage and a mellow mid forward sound. On this second pair however I now know why everyone says its a U-shaped sound because the vocals on the second pair indeed are recessed. Also on this second pair, the soundstage now indeed sounds like how a normal pair of earphones would produce. I can only fault on the consistency of the KZ ZS5 and see why so many people have different opinions of them. This second pair is definitely WAY MORE enjoyable than my first pair. Cheers!


It's exactly what happens when you have polarity issues. So far, I've only heard of one case where internal wiring was not correct, every other case had problem with cables. This is easy to test, plug one side reversed and take a listen, your first pair will probably sound exactly the same as second pair now. Maybe just switch good with bad cables and get the same result, this is the easiest thing to try.


----------



## bronxb

mochill said:


> Also check out the echobox audio finder x1 , built like a tank


Unfortunately they dont send to my country


----------



## themindfreak

vladstef said:


> It's exactly what happens when you have polarity issues. So far, I've only heard of one case where internal wiring was not correct, every other case had problem with cables. This is easy to test, plug one side reversed and take a listen, your first pair will probably sound exactly the same as second pair now. Maybe just switch good with bad cables and get the same result, this is the easiest thing to try.


Yea thats the thing, I tried with my silver cable both polarities and stock cable both polarities that was why I was so confused with all the discussions being different from my opinions. I am now 99% sure my first pair was defective as I do know the correct polarity. (Its the semi circle rounded side and flat side that fits into the socket flush). And now my second pair is what I had been waiting for. Very pleased with the sound now


----------



## Vidal (Aug 8, 2017)

Another single dynamic bargain - ADAX-HD06 - currently £12.99 from amazon.co.uk


----------



## Stevenpi1992

Hi guys. does anyone have any experience with the K300s? I haven't been able to find much in-depth information on them, but they appear to get fairly good reviews. Was looking at a pair of Monks for beater earbuds, but if these are a nice enough upgrade, I wouldn't mind spending a little more.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07283DPRT/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A3LEV6PK1RMB9Q&psc=1

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...hms-Earbud-Flat-Head/1825606_32783590564.html


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> Another single dynamic bargain - ADAX-HD06 - currently £12.99 from amazon.co.uk



How's the sound on those Vidal? Would you say they are similar the ED9 with dull brass filter (light bass, bright treble - like you prefer)?

I'm asking because that Amazon link contained this image, which reminds me of the vent port in the dull brass nozzle of the ED9. The description in the photo makes it sound like the nozzle vent adds bass (just how I interpret the statement), but on the ED9 it's the opposite case.

Just curious, because a vent nozzle is an easy mod to add to most any IEM.


----------



## 1clearhead

Vidal said:


> Another single dynamic bargain - ADAX-HD06 - currently £12.99 from amazon.co.uk


Haha....I've been eyeing them for quite awhile. 

Did you get them already?....or, are you planning to get them?


----------



## Alex3221

bronxb said:


> trinity is looks cool but its unavailable  in trinitys website and i aldready look the sw3 but somebody says its too bright and piercing but i m gonna look it again. what do you think about pai audio mr3 is it a good choice for price?



They supposed to re-stock the masters soon and the headfi coupon still works. Respect to Pai audio definitely is a very good choice but it can be fatiguing with metal and power metal but excellent with progressive, indy, rock and genres with acoustic instruments; and the Shockwave 3 are very good articuladed and detailed in the treble but are not piercing for me.


----------



## Basrtirula

Hello im looking for an upgrade to the hifiman re 00. I have 150 usd and i prefer to buy from aliexpress.


----------



## bronxb (Aug 9, 2017)

Alex3221 said:


> They supposed to re-stock the masters soon and the headfi coupon still works. Respect to Pai audio definitely is a very good choice but it can be fatiguing with metal and power metal but excellent with progressive, indy, rock and genres with acoustic instruments; and the Shockwave 3 are very good articuladed and detailed in the treble but are not piercing for me.


i can wait actually , if i cant decide i will wait for trinity master.thanks for help


----------



## Vidal (Aug 9, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> How's the sound on those Vidal? Would you say they are similar the ED9 with dull brass filter (light bass, bright treble - like you prefer)?
> 
> I'm asking because that Amazon link contained this image, which reminds me of the vent port in the dull brass nozzle of the ED9. The description in the photo makes it sound like the nozzle vent adds bass (just how I interpret the statement), but on the ED9 it's the opposite case.
> 
> Just curious, because a vent nozzle is an easy mod to add to most any IEM.



I listened to them all yesterday, I love them and have reviewed them as such.

I think the vent nozzle tempers the bass as it does with all earphones, it looks to have a gauze filter like the ED9. Bargain of the week for me, last weeks was the EM-Is. They look to be available in the US via Amazon as well.



1clearhead said:


> Did you get them already?....or, are you planning to get them?



Arrived yesterday

Amazon has been a far better hunting ground for decent earphones than Aliexpress and Gearbest of late: -

Winingtone RG EB301
EM-I C880 or whatever the seller decides to call them
ADAX HT06
Fonge T01
I've had a few duds - Dodocool DA131, Baseus etc. but more and more decent earphones are popping up on there. Slight premium over Ali but you get them so much quicker.


----------



## HungryPanda

I ordered those ADAX HT06, they are arriving today


----------



## Vidal

HungryPanda said:


> I ordered those ADAX HT06, they are arriving today



Cool, I hope you like them but best bit is with Amazon you can send them back if you don't.


----------



## smy1

vladstef said:


> It's exactly what happens when you have polarity issues. So far, I've only heard of one case where internal wiring was not correct, every other case had problem with cables. This is easy to test, plug one side reversed and take a listen, your first pair will probably sound exactly the same as second pair now. Maybe just switch good with bad cables and get the same result, this is the easiest thing to try.



So if you reverse the cable plug and they sound the same then you have a defective pair?


----------



## smy1

Basrtirula said:


> Hello im looking for an upgrade to the hifiman re 00. I have 150 usd and i prefer to buy from aliexpress.


The super audio 6 looks cool but not sure how it sounds.

If I am not mistaken it has 6BA


----------



## snip3r77

https://audiobudget.com/product/Headroom/MS16

Can someone Guinea Pig this?


----------



## crabdog

There's still nobody bought the Veedix NC50? It remains my favorite sub $100 IEM and I'm wishing someone would get it just to confirm that I'm not going crazy!


----------



## To.M

snip3r77 said:


> https://audiobudget.com/product/Headroom/MS16
> 
> Can someone Guinea Pig this?



Just bought them I need a pair of buds with a mic


----------



## Alex3221

Anybody here have purchased the Jazz r7.0 amp? Seems pretty good for the price, I'm between the Walnut F1 or this... Any thoughts?

http://s.aliexpress.com/NNJjqeUn


----------



## docentore

Alex3221 said:


> Anybody here have purchased the Jazz r7.0 amp? Seems pretty good for the price, I'm between the Walnut F1 or this... Any thoughts?
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/NNJjqeUn


looks like it is  CMoy circuit


----------



## Basrtirula

smy1 said:


> The super audio 6 looks cool but not sure how it sounds.
> 
> If I am not mistaken it has 6BA


Thanks but it's 250$and over of my budget


----------



## skeej

docentore said:


> looks like it is  CMoy circuit



And with an unpreferable Op Amp selection:

http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/05...howComment=1313852054426#c7630469233828817762


----------



## docentore

skeej said:


> And with an unpreferable Op Amp selection:
> 
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/05...howComment=1313852054426#c7630469233828817762


Well, yeah, OPA2604 is not the best choice, but Ali page mentions that the opamp can be replaced - I assume it is socketed.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> There's still nobody bought the Veedix NC50? It remains my favorite sub $100 IEM and I'm wishing someone would get it just to confirm that I'm not going crazy!


If it were on Amazon I would pick it up bro


----------



## Skullophile

Basrtirula said:


> Hello im looking for an upgrade to the hifiman re 00. I have 150 usd and i prefer to buy from aliexpress.


So you're after something like a fast dynamic driver which is fast, warm, smooth and sweet with plenty of detail. Smooth extended treble and tight bass. Nice mids without the glassy lower mids of the Re00.

Obvious answer which you've probably explored is Hifiman Waterline, RE262 and RE272. 
There's the Audio Technica Ath-ck100pro which fits the signature but has propriety detatchable cables. Definately a sound upgrade from memory.
There's the VE Duke which is balls to the wall but is cooler and anything but smooth.
Ortofon EQ7 fits the bill but is non-detatchable. Not as warm as the Hifiman from memory.
A twin BA twfk like the ultimate ears 700 or Rock-it Sounds R50 might fit the bill but they tend to be cooler.
A used Westone 4 which is a little darker from memory.
Maybe you could tune in a LZ-A4 to your liking (I don't own one so maybe someone else can comment).
Havi B3P1 same lovely balanced signature but probably not big enough of an upgrade unless you have a powerful source.

In general the CHi-fi iems tend to be fun and not so much balanced like the Hifiman maybe someone else can suggest further.


----------



## Basrtirula

Skullophile said:


> So you're after something like a fast dynamic driver which is fast, warm, smooth and sweet with plenty of detail. Smooth extended treble and tight bass. Nice mids without the glassy lower mids of the Re00.
> 
> Obvious answer which you've probably explored is Hifiman Waterline, RE262 and RE272.
> There's the Audio Technica Ath-ck100pro which fits the signature but has propriety detatchable cables. Definately a sound upgrade from memory.
> ...


Thanks for answer
i already look at the majority of them and i like but unfortunately this iems are discontinued. I will look the havi and ve Duke. Also pinnacle p1 is in my mind what you think about the p1 does it good for me


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> There's still nobody bought the Veedix NC50? It remains my favorite sub $100 IEM and I'm wishing someone would get it just to confirm that I'm not going crazy!





Lurk650 said:


> If it were on Amazon I would pick it up bro



Too difficult to order for most of us?


----------



## Skullophile

I listened to the P1 for about two weeks my buddy lent me. While they are stellar in so many ways, my only gripe with them is their
distant (unemotional) mids. Still is a definate upgrade over the Hifiman.Maybe it's just my preference in mids presentation but I'd stand by that statement.


----------



## crabdog

groucho69 said:


> Too difficult to order for most of us?


AliExpress is difficult for people in the Chi-Fi thread? Surely you jest!


----------



## Basrtirula

Skullophile said:


> I listened to the P1 for about two weeks my buddy lent me. While they are stellar in so many ways, my only gripe with them is their
> distant (unemotional) mids. Still is a definate upgrade over the Hifiman.Maybe it's just my preference in mids presentation but I'd stand by that statement.


Do you mean it's V-shaped or something other? If it's V-shaped no problem for me and do you now rose mini2 is it similar to re00


----------



## Skullophile

I'm just saying the RE00 has better micro-details in the mids than the P1. but P1 is more refined in every other way.
I havn't heard the Mini2


----------



## Basrtirula

Thanks for help i will buy p1


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Vidal said:


> Amazon has been a far better hunting ground for decent earphones than Aliexpress and Gearbest of late: -
> 
> Winingtone RG EB301
> EM-I C880 or whatever the seller decides to call them
> ...



Amazon has definitely been impressive.

wondering if there's anything out there that'll give a less v-shaped experience than the ZS5. It's hard to deny the somewhat "hollow" sound they have in comparison to my P1.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Skullophile said:


> I'm just saying the RE00 has better micro-details in the mids than the P1. but P1 is more refined in every other way.
> I havn't heard the Mini2



IMO that's just because the RE00 (I had the 400 but they're the same thing) has sharper treble. It's not that it's resolving, the "details" are just more readily apparent. The P1's bass is beefier, so that can mask the details a bit.


----------



## Skullophile

Fair call, for me P1 is quite stunning for what they pulled off for the price and will surely be an upgrade with a similar signature of the Hifiman.
Seems like a solid choice for Bastrirula.


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> AliExpress is difficult for people in the Chi-Fi thread? Surely you jest!



Does not show in AE search results. Link?


----------



## smy1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Basrtirula said:


> Thanks but it's 250$and over of my budget



There is one for around $130. It's the 2017 one.


----------



## Lurk650

groucho69 said:


> Too difficult to order for most of us?



Not really sure what you are meaning LOL. I just rather order gear from Amazon than AE


----------



## colgateam

Not sure if posted but a new version of GR07 is out







https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...amic-Noise-Isolation/2838062_32825068409.html


----------



## groucho69 (Aug 10, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> Not really sure what you are meaning LOL. I just rather order gear from Amazon than AE



That would be great but you can't order them from there. Only from Taobao which a lot are unwilling to do. Otherwise Crab would not be a cult of one.


----------



## Lurk650

groucho69 said:


> That would be great but you can't order them from there. Only from Taobao which a lot are unwilling to do. Otherwise Crab would not be a cult of one.


I understand now what you meant. I wouldn't say the lack of purchase of it is difficult, its because in this thread anything over $50 is getting spendy and cheaper gear is more popular. Plus Veedix apparently has this one product only and many are unwilling to purchase something of that nature based on one users review, despite Crab being a very solid reviewer.

Its not only on TaoBao, its on AE


----------



## crabdog

groucho69 said:


> Does not show in AE search results. Link?


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...818.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.7f292d84aMkoC1


----------



## Alex3221

skeej said:


> And with an unpreferable Op Amp selection:
> 
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/05...howComment=1313852054426#c7630469233828817762





docentore said:


> Well, yeah, OPA2604 is not the best choice, but Ali page mentions that the opamp can be replaced - I assume it is socketed.



Thank you! I'll skip the r7.0 then


----------



## crabdog

Anyone going to try this EST hybrid?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...unning-Sport-Headset/1922340_32825686106.html


----------



## smy1

crabdog said:


> Anyone going to try this EST hybrid?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...unning-Sport-Headset/1922340_32825686106.html



They look like rebranded zst


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...818.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.7f292d84aMkoC1



Very interesting that is says Brand Name:URBANFUN


----------



## crabdog

groucho69 said:


> Very interesting that is says Brand Name:URBANFUN


They're not related as far as I know.


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> They're not related as far as I know.



That's what makes it interesting.


----------



## crabdog

groucho69 said:


> That's what makes it interesting.


It's not really unusual for AE sellers to throw a random brand name on a product hehe.


----------



## peter123

I just got the YINJW P8, my first ever triple dynamic  Performance is, unfortunately, not up to expectations with a very dark and super bassy presentation that's certainly not for me. I much prefer the old YINJW IE800 which were also $20 when they were available. People that enjoy details, good treble extension and a wide airy presentation should stay away. Bass heads that's sensitive to present treble should have a blast with them, the sound is very rich.....


----------



## jant71

smy1 said:


> They look like rebranded zst



Though having MMCX would make them different. I'd assume they are similar to the "Bro" another seller started to list at the same time. Having "Bro" on the earphones is pretty lame though...





Yet the other is really trying to copycat KZ which is even more lame. Probably need to pass on both, lol, to teach them both a lesson!


----------



## VinceHill24

Has anybody tried this new UIISII CM5 ? There weren't many reviews but those very few reviews available seems to be very positive. Not sure how much to trust for Amazon's reviews but i reckon it being more trustable than Taobao ones..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07428VM2Q/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B073ZZWXHT/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8

It looks nice and comfortable to me


----------



## maxxevv

The specs are a little vague there. 

They hybrids with 1BA+1DD or 1BA+2DD  ??  As they mention double diaphragm ?? 

The frequency range looks impressive.


----------



## HiFiChris

My review of the EARNiNE EN120: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/08/earnine-en120-review.html#more

It's a single-BA in-ear from the TSST (Toshiba Samsung Storage Technology), but instead of using a BA driver from Knowles, Sonion or the other few manufacturers that exist, they developed and manufactured their own BA drivers.


----------



## smy1

jant71 said:


> Though having MMCX would make them different. I'd assume they are similar to the "Bro" another seller started to list at the same time. Having "Bro" on the earphones is pretty lame though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I first read it as blue lol


----------



## Sylmar

smy1 said:


> I first read it as blue lol



I'm reading 'Brie' and can't unread it.


----------



## toddy0191

peter123 said:


> I just got the YINJW P8, my first ever triple dynamic  Performance is, unfortunately, not up to expectations with a very dark and super bassy presentation that's certainly not for me. I much prefer the old YINJW IE800 which were also $20 when they were available. People that enjoy details, good treble extension and a wide airy presentation should stay away. Bass heads that's sensitive to present treble should have a blast with them, the sound is very rich.....



They definitely improve with more listening.  I liked them at first, then thought the same as you when comparing them to brighter phones.

I put them aside for a while and came back to them to A/B  them with some other budget phones and haven't been able to stop listening to them.

With extended listening I feel that they became less bloated in the mid bass region and became more detailed.

Didn't like them with the stock tips though, put the kz starlines on.


----------



## maxxevv

toddy0191 said:


> They definitely improve with more listening.  I liked them at first, then thought the same as you when comparing them to brighter phones.
> 
> I put them aside for a while and came back to them to A/B  them with some other budget phones and haven't been able to stop listening to them.
> 
> ...



Could it be that it just needed a decent 'burn-in' to get the best out of it ??   Like 24~48 hrs at least before the finer details emerge ??


----------



## toddy0191 (Aug 12, 2017)

maxxevv said:


> Could it be that it just needed a decent 'burn-in' to get the best out of it ??   Like 24~48 hrs at least before the finer details emerge ??



Probably just acclimatising to the sound I.e. "brain burn"  I'm quite used to this now switching between earphones.

One thing's for certain I'm nowhere close  to @peter123  who has far more listening experience, particularly with high end gear than I! I would take his feedback more seriously than mine.

For anyone that likes the Tennmak Pro though, I'm confident you'll like the YINJW P8.


----------



## Zlivan

I disliked them at first (the P8), and then after some listening and getting used to, they sounded a little better, but I still think these are just badly tuned out of the box.
Equalised though, they sound pretty good as there's some decent detail in the darkness. Debloating mid bass and bringing the highs up works wonders for these earphones, too bad they weren't tuned that way in the first place.


----------



## themindfreak

maxxevv said:


> The specs are a little vague there.
> 
> They hybrids with 1BA+1DD or 1BA+2DD  ??  As they mention double diaphragm ??
> 
> The frequency range looks impressive.


It said double diaphragm. Most probably means Dual DD drivers


----------



## maxxevv (Aug 12, 2017)

That's what's confusing about it. Don't see how they could have two dynamic drivers in there as the exploded assembly view gives no hints of where that second driver might be??


----------



## DBaldock9

maxxevv said:


> That's what's confusing about it. Don't see how they could have two dynamic drivers in there as the exploded assembly view gives no hints of where that second driver might be??



In the Marketing copywriter's mind?


----------



## nplateau

Just received my KZ ZSE, and just comparing them with the Yinjw P8, I think the ZSE wipes the floor with the P8 in terms of overall sound quality.  The only area where I think the P8 I think comes out on top is bass quantity.


----------



## Slater

nplateau said:


> Just received my KZ ZSE, and just comparing them with the Yinjw P8, I think the ZSE wipes the floor with the P8 in terms of overall sound quality.  The only area where I think the P8 I think comes out on top is bass quantity.



Nice! ZSE=$6


----------



## Slater

maxxevv said:


> That's what's confusing about it. Don't see how they could have two dynamic drivers in there as the exploded assembly view gives no hints of where that second driver might be??



Probably a play on words for marketing sake.

R side = 1 driver, L side = 1 driver.

1+1="two dynamic drivers".

Similar to how manufacturers are marketing their IEMs as "6 drivers", when it's really 3 drivers on each side.


----------



## maxxevv (Aug 12, 2017)

Well , the certainly could learn something from the other brands who are very clear about what the configuration is on their earphones.  
Such KZ's ZS5 that says 2BA + 2DD, and its on each piece.  Or 1More Design that states it as a total of how many drivers they have on each side.  Triple Driver being 3 on each earphone side and Quad being 4 on each earphone side. 

Sneaky and 'clever' marketing only gets you the customer once. 

Polished but genuine marketing gets you the customer for keeps if the product lives up to it.  

I seriously don't understand why so many companies do not go by latter idea.


----------



## crabdog

maxxevv said:


> Well , the certainly could learn something from the other brands who are very clear about what the configuration is on their earphones.
> Such KZ's ZS5 that says 2BA + 2DD, and its on each piece.  Or 1More Design that states it as a total of how many drivers they have on each side.  Triple Driver being 3 on each earphone side and Quad being 4 on each earphone side.
> 
> Sneaky and 'clever' marketing only gets you the customer once.
> ...


A lot of the time it's simply inaccurate or poor translations, not necessarily shady marketing, although that does exist of course.


----------



## Currawong

Sorry, can't resist but to post this here. It's too funny.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Currawong said:


> Sorry, can't resist but to post this here. It's too funny.




LMAO


----------



## 1clearhead

nplateau said:


> Just received my KZ ZSE, and just comparing them with the Yinjw P8, I think the ZSE wipes the floor with the P8 in terms of overall sound quality.  The only area where I think the P8 I think comes out on top is bass quantity.


This is really good to know, since I was ready to pull the trigger on the P8 for it's 3 driver set-up.


----------



## HungryPanda

I like them both


----------



## sabloke

Love my  KZ ZS5 that arrived today. Astonishing sound quality for not much money.


----------



## loomisjohnson

in view of the pending nuclear holocaust, my buying moratorium has lifted--just got the "ADAX 5-40hz" for $16 on amazon. quite a find--the latest of a seemingly endlessly-evolving group of bright, big-sounding cheap dynamics. will be posting initial impressions shortly on vidal's website, asian provocative ear.
to which end, those of you that frequent said website ought to consider skipping a beer or latte and donating a pound or two in order to finance the continuing discovery/review process--to avoid potential bias from freebie review samples, all the budget iems there are self-financed


----------



## peskypesky

loomisjohnson said:


> in view of the pending nuclear holocaust, my buying moratorium has lifted


----------



## peskypesky

nplateau said:


> Just received my KZ ZSE, and just comparing them with the Yinjw P8, I think the ZSE wipes the floor with the P8 in terms of overall sound quality.  The only area where I think the P8 I think comes out on top is bass quantity.




I'm awaiting the arrival of my P8s.


----------



## peskypesky

maxxevv said:


> Well , the certainly could learn something from the other brands who are very clear about what the configuration is on their earphones.
> Such KZ's ZS5 that says 2BA + 2DD, and its on each piece.  Or 1More Design that states it as a total of how many drivers they have on each side.  Triple Driver being 3 on each earphone side and Quad being 4 on each earphone side.
> 
> Sneaky and 'clever' marketing only gets you the customer once.
> ...



Great point. You burn a customer once, you never sell to them again. 

You make a customer happy, they're loyal. And even if they themselves don't buy more product from you, the word of mouth gets out from them that your product is good, and others will buy based on that word of mouth.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Regarding the dual-diaphragm comments, that's a real thing. Basically two diaphragms sandwiched into one unit. Not a dual-driver but not really a single driver either. The Fischer Audio Dubliz Enhanced uses the same tech. Here's an image of the construction of a dual diaphragm driver from an older Radius product;


----------



## nplateau (Aug 14, 2017)

peskypesky said:


> I'm awaiting the arrival of my P8s.



Don't worry too much.  You may like them.  My biggest issue with them is that to my ears the entire soundscape produced by them exists behind a thick veil.  Maybe they stuffed too much damping foam or something down the nozzle?  I'm not sure as I don't think the screens are particularly easy to remove to check.  Minus this veil, they would actually be pretty good.  In a vacuum they might sound just fine, but I know what the music I listen to sounds like with my other IEMs, and in relation to those, that's where the P8 starts to really disappoint.


----------



## jant71

@B9Scrambler : I was gonna post that but when I saw the Amazon listing said moving iron in addition to Graphene driver(dual diaphragm or otherwise) this...
" combined with one mid deep range double diaphragm which brings deep bass and one moving iron driver which brings ultra clear sound for high frequency part of music" ...so it is indeed still talking about a second driver but not showing it.

One needs to find more pics(or buy one) and see if there is something in the bore. One driver or two.

Though the point of Graphene is big time treble performance so not sure about adding armatures. Maxell is doing it right seemingly with high end treble out of one Graphene coated driver and the new top Graphene model will still be one Graphene driver. TFZ doing well too with single Graphene but they don't sound like they can run with the Maxell GD200.


----------



## mixolyd

Hey campers.

I've been out of the iem scene for a year or two, just been enjoying my CKR9's which have served me well.

Now I'm getting frisky and fancy a change: either an upgrade (could spend $100 I guess) or just something different (I.e. cheap).

I listen to rock, movie and anime OST and chillwave type stuff like Carpenter Brut which I guess counts as EDM?  The CKR9's quick, extended bass is just fantastic but I find the upper mids to be a bit shouty.

The KZ ZS5 seems to be the standout in bargainland at the mo, but I'm not sure if I might be better off spending more for something a bit more refined.


----------



## wastan

Stevenpi1992 said:


> Hi guys. does anyone have any experience with the K300s? I haven't been able to find much in-depth information on them, but they appear to get fairly good reviews. Was looking at a pair of Monks for beater earbuds, but if these are a nice enough upgrade, I wouldn't mind spending a little more.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07283DPRT/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A3LEV6PK1RMB9Q&psc=1
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...hms-Earbud-Flat-Head/1825606_32783590564.html



You can pick out a tiny bit more precision but you have to look really hard for it. I wouldn't consider them a significant step up.


----------



## Lurk650

mixolyd said:


> Hey campers.
> 
> I've been out of the iem scene for a year or two, just been enjoying my CKR9's which have served me well.
> 
> ...



Pioneer CH9T


----------



## mixolyd

Lurk650 said:


> Pioneer CH9T



I've had a look and can only find a couple of Amazon reviews for these, they seem to be a secret!


----------



## mixolyd

Found the ZS5' s on gearbest for £14, couldn't say no!


----------



## Lurk650

mixolyd said:


> I've had a look and can only find a couple of Amazon reviews for these, they seem to be a secret!


@jant71 I believe did a review and he's the one who got me to order them. I love them. I let @slowpickr borrow my pair and he really enjoyed them too


----------



## SomeGuyDude

smy1 said:


> They look like rebranded zst



considering it's MMCX instead of 2-pin I'm thinking it's just using the same shell.

I dunno though, I'm starting to think there's such a glut of sub-$30 chi-fi IEMs that finding any that are worth a damn is proving difficult, and most are just throwing bulk OEM drivers randomly into a shell.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> @B9Scrambler : I was gonna post that but when I saw the Amazon listing said moving iron in addition to Graphene driver(dual diaphragm or otherwise) this...
> " combined with one mid deep range double diaphragm which brings deep bass and one moving iron driver which brings ultra clear sound for high frequency part of music" ...so it is indeed still talking about a second driver but not showing it.
> 
> One needs to find more pics(or buy one) and see if there is something in the bore. One driver or two.
> ...



I honestly couldn't find what earphone those posts were referring to. Being away for four days, you get behind a bit, haha. Sounded like people were just unsure about what a dual-diaphragm was so I threw the info out there


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Regarding the dual-diaphragm comments, that's a real thing. Basically two diaphragms sandwiched into one unit. Not a dual-driver but not really a single driver either. The Fischer Audio Dubliz Enhanced uses the same tech. Here's an image of the construction of a dual diaphragm driver from an older Radius product;



Pretty sweet.

I have some triple diaphragm drivers I transplanted into headphones - they sound ridiculously good. Never seen triples in an IEM though; only dual.


----------



## HungryPanda

Pioneer was great just to big, hurt my ears got ourart buds T 17's I think enter beautiful sound no in ear discomfort


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 14, 2017)

Anyone here try these? I was browsing ebay and saw these and went for em.





BGVP DM5

BGVP DM5 adopts Physical Capacitance Three - frequency Tuning Technology: BGVP original patented technology with open cavity design, make the sound field to the best
Dual Knowels 30042 BA + Dual Graphene coaxial composite dynamic driver
MMCX pluggable interface: Effectively solve the headset cannot be used because of the problem, the shell using precision CNC machining and environment-friendly plating process, low-key is not mediocre.
Ergonomic design: Fit the ear, avoid prolonged wearing discomfort, distract the ear pressure, let you enjoy the fun of music
Using durable headset wire: Equipped with durable and enhanced headphone cable, while easy to replace the same time, but also take into account the durability of headphones
Wire control with Mic cable  , It use 72-core single-share oxygen-free copper to build, double-encircling process shielding, Kelaf fiber, tensile and durable. Excellent oxygen-free copper can make the signal transmission more stable, so that the overall sound more balanced and hearable.
Silver-plated without mic cable , using a single share 18-core 0.05 oxygen-free copper silver-plated to make, 72 silver wires winding, silver plated can reduce the loss of current signal, provide a better sound source, restore the authenticity of music in a bigger limitation.
Comfortable to wear, reduce the wind noise and stethoscope effect, the passive noise reduction to do the best
Specification


Model :BGVP DM5
Driver: 2 Balanced Armature + 2 Graphene Composite Dynamic Driver
Sensitivity: 120Db/mW
Impendence: 32ohm
Frequency response: 10 Hz - 40000 Hz
Cable Length: 1.2m
Package


BGVP DM5 In-ear Earphone
2 cables (1 without mic , 1 with mic)
3 pairs of Silicone eartips(S/M/L)
2 [pairs of Foam eartips
2 pairs of transparent silicone eartips (S/L)
LOl.  I just realized these are probably one BA and one dynamic drivers per side. The way they have it worded it looks like a quad driver set up.


----------



## groucho69

Lurk650 said:


> Pioneer CH9T



Where do you get them for $100?


----------



## HungryPanda

Have one more over ears pretty striking dynamic headphones with the ceramic highs


----------



## Slater (Aug 14, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> @jant71 I believe did a review and he's the one who got me to order them. I love them. I let @slowpickr borrow my pair and he really enjoyed them too



I picked up a pair of CH9T as well - really cheap too ($59 shipped from Amazon). Should be arriving any day, and I'm really looking forward to them based on the feedback I've read.


----------



## peskypesky

it's like Christmas around here!


----------



## toddy0191

peskypesky said:


> it's like Christmas around here!



Change the stock tips on the P8s.  I found the kz starlines to work best.


----------



## Lurk650 (Aug 14, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> considering it's MMCX instead of 2-pin I'm thinking it's just using the same shell.
> 
> I dunno though, I'm starting to think there's such a glut of sub-$30 chi-fi IEMs that finding any that are worth a damn is proving difficult, and most are just throwing bulk OEM drivers randomly into a shell.


Yeah I realized that late last year...well more so that cheaper IEM's can be good but ~$100 is where you start to find the gems



HungryPanda said:


> Pioneer was great just to big, hurt my ears got ourart buds T 17's I think enter beautiful sound no in ear discomfort


Interesting, one of the most comfy IEMs I've had



groucho69 said:


> Where do you get them for $100?


I got mine for $70 off Ebay. They go for in the ball park of $100. There is a used - like new pair on Amazon for $90



slaterlovesspam said:


> I picked up a pair of CH9T as well - really cheap too ($59 shipped from Amazon). Should be arriving any day, and I'm really looking forward to them based on the feedback I've read.


Wow, I thought I got a deal for $70 on eBay!


----------



## groucho69

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah I realized that late last year...well more so that cheaper IEM's can be good but ~$100 is where you start to find the gems
> 
> 
> Interesting, one of the most comfy IEMs I've had
> ...



Guess I'll have to wait for a good sale. Anything with a reasonable price won't ship here and those that will want a ridiculous amount for shipping.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah I realized that late last year...well more so that cheaper IEM's can be good but ~$100 is where you start to find the gems



That's my thinking, too. I really love the P1s and Quads, and I'm definitely curious what I can get in that area. I keep getting really close to one of the big ones.


----------



## Slater (Aug 14, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah I realized that late last year...well more so that cheaper IEM's can be good but ~$100 is where you start to find the gems
> 
> 
> Interesting, one of the most comfy IEMs I've had
> ...



Yeah, I've been watching them for a while now. I was seeing prices $100-$160 (and even higher). So when I saw them for $59 I couldn't resist - and from an authorized Pioneer dealer to boot! The MMCX cable is worth at least half of the $59 lol

I just checked the same Amazon listing, and they shot up to $125. Yikes!


----------



## Lurk650

slaterlovesspam said:


> Yeah, I've been watching them for a while now. I was seeing prices $100-$160 (and even higher). So when I saw them for $59 I couldn't resist - and from an authorized Pioneer dealer to boot! The MMCX cable is worth at least half of the $59 lol
> 
> I just checked the same Amazon listing, and they shot up to $125. Yikes!


Yeah unfortunately I've submitted them to gym use and the bottom portion of the cable is coming untwisted. I tried my AKG N40 cable and it wouldn't lock in place. I decided today that I love them so much I won't submit them to more gym abuse and ordered a pair of the Pioneer Ironman gym IEMs for $20. They will hopefully suit my needs fine given my experience with my CH9T & HRM-6, I'm turning into a Pioneer fanboy. Unfortunately I will have to hit the lotto to purchase the SE-Master1


----------



## peskypesky

Darn. The silver upgrade cable for the ZS5s has an issue. One of the plugs just falls out with the slightest movement. The fit is not tight and secure. Guess I'll have to put a dab of glue on it to keep it attached.


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah unfortunately I've submitted them to gym use and the bottom portion of the cable is coming untwisted. I tried my AKG N40 cable and it wouldn't lock in place. I decided today that I love them so much I won't submit them to more gym abuse and ordered a pair of the Pioneer Ironman gym IEMs for $20. They will hopefully suit my needs fine given my experience with my CH9T & HRM-6, I'm turning into a Pioneer fanboy. Unfortunately I will have to hit the lotto to purchase the SE-Master1



Man that's unfortunate. I reserve cheap IEMs like <$10 KZs for gym and exercise use. That way, if they get damaged from sweat or I get caught in a rainstorm I'm out no more than the cost of a Chipolte burrito or cup of coffee LOL

I will keep an eye on the cable coming untwisted though! Do you have any other MMCX cables you could try? Magaosi K3 Pro (which came with 2 cables), etc?


----------



## alibb

Recently gotten this pair ...The remax rm 580 ... Well, a little disappointed with the bass, the microphone and the cable design.


----------



## Slater

peskypesky said:


> Darn. The silver upgrade cable for the ZS5s has an issue. One of the plugs just falls out with the slightest movement. The fit is not tight and secure. Guess I'll have to put a dab of glue on it to keep it attached.



Be sure to verify that the phase is correct before you go gluing anything!

You sure you have the rounded and flat parts lined up correctly on both the cable and IEM?


----------



## peskypesky

slaterlovesspam said:


> Be sure to verify that the phase is correct before you go gluing anything!


Most definitely!




slaterlovesspam said:


> You sure you have the rounded and flat parts lined up correctly on both the cable and IEM?



Pretty sure!


----------



## westsenkovec

I have the Rock Zircon and the old style KZ ATE's.
I mostly use the Zircon and both of them won't stay in my ears.
Now I saw the KZ ZSE for $6 with shipping. I'm scared they might fall out of my ears since they seem bigger.
Question:
a) are there any eartips for the Zircon that are not too expensive? 
b) are the KZ ZSE worth buying and is there anything else budget friednly that I should check out?


----------



## Lurk650

slaterlovesspam said:


> Man that's unfortunate. I reserve cheap IEMs like <$10 KZs for gym and exercise use. That way, if they get damaged from sweat or I get caught in a rainstorm I'm out no more than the cost of a Chipolte burrito or cup of coffee LOL
> 
> I will keep an eye on the cable coming untwisted though! Do you have any other MMCX cables you could try? Magaosi K3 Pro (which came with 2 cables), etc?



I have two other cables. A balanced cable from AE and a massive Litz cable from Venture electronics. Will test them out. I do actually have another cable now that I think about it, it's from my Moni One. Yeah that's why I got the Pioneer Ironman, cheap and built for gym use.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 14, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> I have two other cables. A balanced cable from AE and a massive Litz cable from Venture electronics. Will test them out. I do actually have another cable now that I think about it, it's from my Moni One. Yeah that's why I got the Pioneer Ironman, cheap and built for gym use.




Always use your MMCX connector covers...  Mine have never left the box and I never unplugged the cable at all yet!







How are those IronMan? They look good though I have my FX17 so really don't need them. Used to have these a while back...




Overbuilt but good concept. Never would move and the coils to absorb tugs is smart. Just went overboard with the extra bass for workout thing. Was going to mod the bass down some but sold them. One for the bass heads.


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> How are those IronMan? They look good though I have my FX17 so really don't need them. Used to have these a while back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look beefy. Finally someone makes an IEM I can wear during MMA Championship matches or while being shot out of a cannon at the circus!


----------



## Lurk650 (Aug 14, 2017)

@jant71 those come with the Pioneer? I need to go through the box lol. I've never actually had an issue with MMCX connection but maybe that's because I'm always getting new gear so I don't abuse them enough lol. I just ordered the Ironman today, will be getting them on Wednesday

I am kind of interested to see how the CH5T performs in relation to the 9


----------



## Stevenpi1992

wastan said:


> You can pick out a tiny bit more precision but you have to look really hard for it. I wouldn't consider them a significant step up.



Thanks for the reply! I ended up with the Monks anyways and have zero regrets  I only wish I had gotten them sooner


----------



## peskypesky (Aug 14, 2017)

nplateau said:


> Don't worry too much.  You may like them.  My biggest issue with them is that to my ears the entire soundscape produced by them exists behind a thick veil.  Maybe they stuffed too much damping foam or something down the nozzle?  I'm not sure as I don't think the screens are particularly easy to remove to check.  Minus this veil, they would actually be pretty good.  In a vacuum they might sound just fine, but I know what the music I listen to sounds like with my other IEMs, and in relation to those, that's where the P8 starts to really disappoint.


Ok, i've been listening to the P8s for a half hour and they're good, but not great. They are definitely not the equal of the ZS5. The fact that I'm finding it difficult to get a good seal doesn't help.

They look nice though, and feel well-made...but in terms of sound quality, I don't think they're worth what I paid for them....now that there are so many great options under $30.

If I could manage to get a good fit and seal, they might go up to a very good rating....we'll see.


----------



## nplateau

peskypesky said:


> Ok, i've been listening to the P8s for a half hour and they're good, but not great. They are definitely not the equal of the ZS5. The fact that I'm finding it difficult to get a good seal doesn't help.
> 
> They look nice though, and feel well-made...but in terms of sound quality, I don't think they're worth what I paid for them....now that there are so many great options under $30.
> 
> If I could manage to get a good fit and seal, they might go up to a very good rating....we'll see.



I think that has probably been one of the main causes for my disappointment as well.  So many great options out there under that price range that a miss is magnified.  I hope you get to try the ZSE at some point.  It's a really nice compliment to the ZS5.


----------



## peskypesky (Aug 15, 2017)

nplateau said:


> I think that has probably been one of the main causes for my disappointment as well.  So many great options out there under that price range that a miss is magnified.  I hope you get to try the ZSE at some point.  It's a really nice compliment to the ZS5.


I'll almost surely buy a ZSE. I mean, why they hell not? It's the price of one beer in NYC.


----------



## toddy0191

peskypesky said:


> Ok, i've been listening to the P8s for a half hour and they're good, but not great. They are definitely not the equal of the ZS5. The fact that I'm finding it difficult to get a good seal doesn't help.
> 
> They look nice though, and feel well-made...but in terms of sound quality, I don't think they're worth what I paid for them....now that there are so many great options under $30.
> 
> If I could manage to get a good fit and seal, they might go up to a very good rating....we'll see.



I had the same problem until I tried the large kz starlines worn over the ear.


----------



## groucho69

westsenkovec said:


> I have the Rock Zircon and the old style KZ ATE's.
> I mostly use the Zircon and both of them won't stay in my ears.
> Now I saw the KZ ZSE for $6 with shipping. I'm scared they might fall out of my ears since they seem bigger.
> Question:
> ...



Buy an assortment of tips until you find what works best for you. I would try large foams in your situation. Just my opinion.


----------



## HiFiChris

My review of the fantastic NocturnaL Audio Atlantis is online: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/08/nocturnal-audio-atlantis-review.html

  

This review is written in German but there's a Google Translate widget right underneath the navigation bar. A (shortened) version in English for Head-Fi will go online very shortly, too.


----------



## Saoshyant

Tips kind of drive me nuts because apparently I'm really particular about them for comfort, and a good seal is difficult for me.  The tips I have the best luck with I don't believe are sold separately, so I've been trying to find an alternative.  I've tried SpinFits, which are ok but not ideal.  I did comply for awhile, but at times they apply too much outward pressure and become uncomfortable.  I'm thinking about the Symbio tips, but wouldn't know what size to get.  I suppose I could make the first order to see which suit me best, and maybe find someone on here that could use the other sizes so they don't go to waste.  I should find where my KZ short biflanges are hiding, and give them another try to see if they'll do.  I'm just glad the IE800 with a proprietary tip actually fit perfectly for me, so I don't have to go through that mess of finding a replacement.

@peskypesky As far as the ZSE is concerned, if you at all favor bass over the rest of the spectrum, they're a ton of fun.


----------



## peskypesky

Saoshyant said:


> @peskypesky As far as the ZSE is concerned, if you at all favor bass over the rest of the spectrum, they're a ton of fun.



I am a basshead!


----------



## Saoshyant

Wunderbar!  I think you'll like it then, assuming fit isn't an issue.  I don't have a good setup for real basshead boosting, but taking a quick listen with Shanling M1 to Cayin C5 results in some really enjoyable bass with vocals that hold up quite well for something of this cost.  The only reason I am using the M1 is to my ears I prefer it's EQ over my Opus for bass, which also speaks to the tone of the dap itself I'm sure.  The only IEM that I have that's probably an actual basshead IEM pushes out more bass, but we're also talking a much more expensive IEM.  I'd say for budget basshead, this might be the go to option currently.  Then again, there are tons of options out there.


----------



## maxxevv

Do *NOTE* on the ZSE : its highly source influenced.   

My first and initial impressions of it were based off running on my LG G6 with the Quad DAC.   

Played back more or less the same tracks off the phone jack on my Lenovo Thinkpad, it was a different monster altogether.   It had lost a lot of that clean sparkling bass. The highs and trebles were not as fluid / transparent either.  As some may describe "dark" (I think??) ? 

I think its a earphone that will truely shine if it had a neutral and marginally bright DAC/DAP source.  

And it probably explains some of the differing opinions so far regarding it sound signature as well as quality.


----------



## peskypesky

maxxevv said:


> Do *NOTE* on the ZSE : its highly source influenced.
> 
> My first and initial impressions of it were based off running on my LG G6 with the Quad DAC.
> 
> ...


i think this is true of all IEMS, headphones and earbuds.


----------



## maxxevv

While its generally true, the influence on the ZSE is much more obvious compared to my other commonly used IEMs.  The Urbanfan HiFi, Vivo XE800 and the XiaoMi Piston 3.


----------



## Lurk650

Saoshyant said:


> Tips kind of drive me nuts because apparently I'm really particular about them for comfort, and a good seal is difficult for me.  The tips I have the best luck with I don't believe are sold separately, so I've been trying to find an alternative.  I've tried SpinFits, which are ok but not ideal.  I did comply for awhile, but at times they apply too much outward pressure and become uncomfortable.  I'm thinking about the Symbio tips, but wouldn't know what size to get.  I suppose I could make the first order to see which suit me best, and maybe find someone on here that could use the other sizes so they don't go to waste.  I should find where my KZ short biflanges are hiding, and give them another try to see if they'll do.  I'm just glad the IE800 with a proprietary tip actually fit perfectly for me, so I don't have to go through that mess of finding a replacement



I have the Symbio, Crabdog does aswell, we find it to tighten up the bass but thin out the treble. I got Medium and Large those are what I use in regular tips, even the medium in these gets uncomfortable from the outer pressure. IMO I would skip these. What's unfortunate is that I read they don't affect the treble before I bought them. Oh well.


----------



## westsenkovec

groucho69 said:


> Buy an assortment of tips until you find what works best for you. I would try large foams in your situation. Just my opinion.



How do I know which fit on the earphones?
Someone recommended me silicone tips that I only found on amazon but with shipping and everything I could buy 2-3 pairs of new  Zircons lol


----------



## 1clearhead

nplateau said:


> I think that has probably been one of the main causes for my disappointment as well.  So many great options out there under that price range that a miss is magnified.  *I hope you get to try the ZSE at some point.  It's a really nice compliment to the ZS5.*


+1 They are just insane for the price of lunch.


----------



## peskypesky

1clearhead said:


> +1 They are just insane for the price of lunch.


I wonder how they compare to the KZ ED9's, an older model which I still love.


----------



## groucho69

westsenkovec said:


> How do I know which fit on the earphones?
> Someone recommended me silicone tips that I only found on amazon but with shipping and everything I could buy 2-3 pairs of new  Zircons lol



AudioBudget says they are 5mm https://audiobudget.com/product/ROCK/Zircon. Look on Ebay and AE for cheap assortments.


----------



## smy1

westsenkovec said:


> I have the Rock Zircon and the old style KZ ATE's.
> I mostly use the Zircon and both of them won't stay in my ears.
> Now I saw the KZ ZSE for $6 with shipping. I'm scared they might fall out of my ears since they seem bigger.
> Question:
> ...



The zse is not big at all. It fits my ear perfectly


----------



## Slater

westsenkovec said:


> How do I know which fit on the earphones?
> Someone recommended me silicone tips that I only found on amazon but with shipping and everything I could buy 2-3 pairs of new  Zircons lol



Forget Amazon - Aliexpress is the way to go for tips. I've got 2 BOXES full of tips with minimal investment.

Triple flange, double flange, foam (Comply style) wedges, foam ball style, Sony hybrids, KZ Starlines, KZ Turbo, Spinfits, narrow bore, wide bore, etc.


----------



## westsenkovec (Aug 15, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> AudioBudget says they are 5mm https://audiobudget.com/product/ROCK/Zircon. Look on Ebay and AE for cheap assortments.



Thanks!



smy1 said:


> The zse is not big at all. It fits my ear perfectly




They seem a little bit bigger than ATEs and I can't get the ATEs to sit flush in my ear.
I think that the plastic nozzle is too long.
No way i can get a helmet on with them because even if I manage to do it, they fall out the second the helmet is on. Taking the helmet off afterwards is even worse.


How's the sonund insolation on the ZSE? Is that mesh for looks only or are they open type?



slaterlovesspam said:


> Forget Amazon - Aliexpress is the way to go for tips. I've got 2 BOXES full of tips with minimal investment.
> 
> Triple flange, double flange, foam (Comply style) wedges, foam ball style, Sony hybrids, KZ Starlines, KZ Turbo, Spinfits, narrow bore, wide bore, etc.



http://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_609044.html?wid=21

Are these good?


----------



## Slater

westsenkovec said:


> How's the sonund insolation on the ZSE? Is that mesh for looks only or are they open type?



ZSE grille is most definitely open. All of the little holes you see are functional.



westsenkovec said:


> http://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_609044.html?wid=21
> 
> Are these good?



I have no experience with those exact tips (or the New Bee brand). Maybe someone else can comment.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy (Aug 15, 2017)

HiFiChris said:


> My review of the EARNiNE EN120: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/08/earnine-en120-review.html#more
> 
> It's a single-BA in-ear from the TSST (Toshiba Samsung Storage Technology), but instead of using a BA driver from Knowles, Sonion or the other few manufacturers that exist, they developed and manufactured their own BA drivers.




4/5 stars?

Man I gotta do a review of these.


----------



## HiFiChris

Hawaiibadboy said:


> 4/5 stars?
> 
> Man I gotta do a review of these.



Dial in some bass and sub-bass, reduce the 6 kHz sharpness (you're using the Neutron EQ, aren't you? It looks like a very versatile and powerful portable software EQ), and I think you might like them. Despite some lack of definition in the sub-bass, I certainly rate the EN120 higher than the majority of single-BA IEMs I personally own or have received for review below $100 (e.g. SoundMAGIC PL50, MEE A151 MkI & MkII, DUNU I5C, Sony XBA-C10, Brainwavz B100, Logitech/UE UE600vi, Earmax ER580) when it comes to technical performance.


----------



## Samuel Lawiet

I have Rock Zircon, but it can fit on my ears properly 'cause the nozzle's too big, can suggest me earbuds like zircon's sounds but with smaller nozzle?
sorry for my bad english


----------



## themindfreak

Samuel Lawiet said:


> I have Rock Zircon, but it can fit on my ears properly 'cause the nozzle's too big, can suggest me earbuds like zircon's sounds but with smaller nozzle?
> sorry for my bad english


I think KZ ZSE might fit the bill for you. The nozzle is smaller than the rock zircons, but overall size is bigger than the rock zircon.


----------



## Sylmar

Samuel Lawiet said:


> I have Rock Zircon, but it can fit on my ears properly 'cause the nozzle's too big, can suggest me earbuds like zircon's sounds but with smaller nozzle?
> sorry for my bad english


Have you tried an over-ear fit? Usually I get a better fit that way provided the cable is not too short.


----------



## fpessolano

How do I know fin I inserted the cable to the zs5 with the right polarity? Also any suggestion for another cable without memory for them?


----------



## Slater

fpessolano said:


> How do I know fin I inserted the cable to the zs5 with the right polarity? Also any suggestion for another cable without memory for them?



Instructions in my signature.

As far as no memory wire, it's very easy to remove the memory wire from the stock cable. That's what most people do.


----------



## Lurk650

Re the CH9T MMCX connection, I tried out my balanced cable from VE and it connects fine. Must be something with the AKG. Strange bc I can connect other cables to the AKG N40 itself. Oh well, once VE comes back online I'll probably grab an Espresso cable or spring for a Litz again but no sleeve this time lol. 

Re the Pioneer Ironman Gym series IEMs for $20...skip them...I love Pioneer but man the midrange is muffled and pulled back. Sucks. Gonna try burn in but doubt that will work. Will probably gift them. They are also full sealed since they are water/sweat resistant and that causes some driver flex, not terrible like the Co-Donguri though

On a good note though, I switched phone carriers and moved from the Galaxy S7 to the S8 and got the AKG IEMs. They will be my new gym IEMs b/c they are actually really good. I'd price them about $50-70. Got some Spiral Dot L on them.


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> Re the CH9T MMCX connection, I tried out my balanced cable from VE and it connects fine. Must be something with the AKG. Strange bc I can connect other cables to the AKG N40 itself. Oh well, once VE comes back online I'll probably grab an Espresso cable or spring for a Litz again but no sleeve this time lol.
> 
> Re the Pioneer Ironman Gym series IEMs for $20...skip them...I love Pioneer but man the midrange is muffled and pulled back. Sucks. Gonna try burn in but doubt that will work. Will probably gift them. They are also full sealed since they are water/sweat resistant and that causes some driver flex, not terrible like the Co-Donguri though
> 
> On a good note though, I switched phone carriers and moved from the Galaxy S7 to the S8 and got the AKG IEMs. They will be my new gym IEMs b/c they are actually really good. I'd price them about $50-70. Got some Spiral Dot L on them.



That's too bad re: the Ironmans. They look the part, that's for sure.

What about a driver swap? Or adding a small port somewhere? Full sealed IEMs can often sound odd because the driver cannot breathe. The QKZ W1 Pro is a perfect example - a few tiny vent holes and it's transformed to from dud to stud. A vent hole or 2 would also help with the driver flex.


----------



## Lurk650

slaterlovesspam said:


> That's too bad re: the Ironmans. They look the part, that's for sure.
> 
> What about a driver swap? Or adding a small port somewhere? Full sealed IEMs can often sound odd because the driver cannot breathe. The QKZ W1 Pro is a perfect example - a few tiny vent holes and it's transformed to from dud to stud. A vent hole or 2 would also help with the driver flex.



That would be interesting, not sure how I would get a vent hole though

Actually there is a small vent it looks like at the bottom, I guess that's why it says "water resistant when vertical" lol. Specs say full enclosed dynamic driver though


----------



## Slater (Aug 16, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> That would be interesting, not sure how I would get a vent hole though
> 
> Actually there is a small vent it looks like at the bottom, I guess that's why it says "water resistant when vertical" lol. Specs say full enclosed dynamic driver though



I always use a tiny drill bit on a Dremel. I start with the tinyest drill bit and go up from there (or sometimes add more than 1 vent hole). Not sure of the size, but it's TINY (maybe 1mm big, or just under 1mm). I never go too deep though, so as not to hit the wires. I stop drilling the second I feel I'm through the shell material.

If the sound isn't right, it's easy to just fill the hole with a dab or epoxy or even Elmers glue on a toothpick. You won't even be able to see it.

You can also try enlarging the stock vent hole a bit. Sometimes they are too small, or even blocked with glue. I enlarged the vent hole on my MEMT X5, which improved the sound and successfully eliminated nasty driver flex.

Working at or near stock vent hole is usually safe because it's usually well away from the driver.


----------



## 1clearhead

smy1 said:


> The zse is not big at all. It fits my ear perfectly


+1 ...same here.


----------



## fpessolano

slaterlovesspam said:


> Instructions in my signature.
> 
> As far as no memory wire, it's very easy to remove the memory wire from the stock cable. That's what most people do.



Thanks.

Somfar thee are a verf gold surprise once i got the polarity correct. Maybe the sub bass could be better, but Given the price it is quite impressive. Less than 20 euros!


----------



## loomisjohnson

A new one to start megahyping: https://www.amazon.com/ADAX-Frequency-Microphone-Functional-Headphones/dp/B01MZ7599W
$16 on amazon.  very impressive clarity and tuning--reminiscent of the Vivo XE800 with more midbass; drums and acoustic instruments are presented very naturally. cable is microphonic and isolation only fair, but otherwise hard to find fault with.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have a pair and they do sound good for the price


----------



## Middle (Aug 17, 2017)

I want to give Chinese IEMs one more shot, hopefully you guys can point me in the right direction with your experience. I'm looking for neutral or balanced sound with imaging, sound stage and isolation as important features. Bass is not important to me, in fact it annoys me so anything that's bass heavy would be a bad fit. I'm looking to stay under $65 from Amazon.

$16 Adax ht-06

$26 E-MI CI880

$35 KZ ZS5

Which one out of those three better fits my preferences? Any others?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Middle said:


> I want to give Chinese IEMs one more shot, hopefully you guys can point me in the right direction with your experience. I'm looking for neutral or balanced sound with imaging, sound stage and isolation as important features. Bass is not important to me, in fact it annoys me so anything that's bass heavy would be a bad fit. I'm looking to stay under $65 from Amazon.
> 
> $16 Adax ht-06
> 
> ...



I've got the EMI and ZS5. EMI all the way.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

maxxevv said:


> Do *NOTE* on the ZSE : its highly source influenced.
> 
> My first and initial impressions of it were based off running on my LG G6 with the Quad DAC.
> 
> ...



This is _exactly_ what happened to me with the ZS5. I was on here saying that I was taken aback at how bad the ZS5 was after good initial impressions, turns out my laptop sounded like garbage with it for some reason and with my G6 or Mojo it sounded a ton better.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Middle said:


> I want to give Chinese IEMs one more shot, hopefully you guys can point me in the right direction with your experience. I'm looking for neutral or balanced sound with imaging, sound stage and isolation as important features. Bass is not important to me, in fact it annoys me so anything that's bass heavy would be a bad fit. I'm looking to stay under $65 from Amazon.
> 
> $16 Adax ht-06
> 
> ...


i don't know that any of those three would meet your criteria--for neutral/balanced with vg isolation i'd opt for the bosshifi b3


----------



## danimoca

SomeGuyDude said:


> This is _exactly_ what happened to me with the ZS5. I was on here saying that I was taken aback at how bad the ZS5 was after good initial impressions, turns out my laptop sounded like garbage with it for some reason and with my G6 or Mojo it sounded a ton better.



I'm no expert in the subject, but... if the IEM has 4 drivers per side, isn't it more susceptible to differences in amp output impedance's and/or cable impedance's? 

That would explain the many different opinions on the ZS5's.


----------



## Middle

loomisjohnson said:


> i don't know that any of those three would meet your criteria--for neutral/balanced with vg isolation i'd opt for the bosshifi b3



Are you referring to the newer B3s or the old B3 model? Have you had experience with both? They're both around $38 on Amazon right now. The FR graph provided by the manufacturer looks a lot nicer on the newer model B3s.

B3s graph is here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-107#post-12939412


----------



## loomisjohnson

Middle said:


> Are you referring to the newer B3s or the old B3 model? Have you had experience with both? They're both around $38 on Amazon right now. The FR graph provided by the manufacturer looks a lot nicer on the newer model B3s.
> 
> B3s graph is here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-107#post-12939412


i only know the original b3 so can't opine on the new one


----------



## groucho69

danimoca said:


> I'm no expert in the subject, but... if the IEM has 4 drivers per side, isn't it more susceptible to differences in amp output impedance's and/or cable impedance's?
> 
> That would explain the many different opinions on the ZS5's.



I tend to think it is more related to poor sources (laptop) and phase issues.


----------



## fpessolano

The ZS5 from my ipad pro and iphone sounds quite impressive.


----------



## gazzington

Hey guys. I am a classical music and metal fan. What's a good set of iems for under £100?


----------



## HiFiChris

HiFiChris said:


> My review of the fantastic NocturnaL Audio Atlantis is online: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/08/nocturnal-audio-atlantis-review.html
> 
> 
> 
> This review is written in German but there's a Google Translate widget right underneath the navigation bar. A (shortened) version in English for Head-Fi will go online very shortly, too.



And here it is:


http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/08/nocturnal-audio-atlantis-review-english.html

and


https://head-fi.org/showcase/nocturnal-atlantis.22510/reviews#review-19047


----------



## fpessolano

Look nice, but outside my price range


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm not sure I'd necessarily call "lack of resolution" an issue with bass by nature of how bass works. I believe it's been shown that a little "looseness" in the low frequencies tends to sound more lifelike and less sterile.


----------



## HiFiChris

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'm not sure I'd necessarily call "lack of resolution" an issue with bass by nature of how bass works. I believe it's been shown that a little "looseness" in the low frequencies tends to sound more lifelike and less sterile.



Are you referring to the NocturnaL Atlantis? If so, it's bass is definitely fast and tight (same level as my UERM when it comes to speed, control, details and tightness), but I can see why people do like a little more body and softness at times when they want a more "natural" presentation of the bottom-end (aside from the objective side, I also personally enjoy hybrid and multi-BA IEMs with a rather soft bottom-end response - not for extremely critical listening but for casual listening and "enjoyment").

However compared to the mids and highs, "the last bit" in the lows seems to be missing - which it certainly isn't; it's just an impression generated by the superbly separated and resolving mids and highs. I guess that the tuning (some moderate fullness in the fundamental range and lower mids) is partially responsible for this impression (slight masking effect), but not exclusively.

Anyway, it's a pretty impressive IEM on the technical level, and even more so for the asking price.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Aug 18, 2017)

HiFiChris said:


> Are you referring to the NocturnaL Atlantis? If so, it's bass is definitely fast and tight (same level as my UERM when it comes to speed, control, details and tightness), but I can see why people do like a little more body and softness at times when they want a more "natural" presentation of the bottom-end (aside from the objective side, I also personally enjoy hybrid and multi-BA IEMs with a rather soft bottom-end response - not for extremely critical listening but for casual listening and "enjoyment").
> 
> However compared to the mids and highs, "the last bit" in the lows seems to be missing - which it certainly isn't; it's just an impression generated by the superbly separated and resolving mids and highs. I guess that the tuning (some moderate fullness in the fundamental range and lower mids) is partially responsible for this impression (slight masking effect), but not exclusively.
> 
> Anyway, it's a pretty impressive IEM on the technical level, and even more so for the asking price.



Well that's what I mean. I think that slight "lack of resolution" you're talking about might be intentional and to the product's benefit. I won't lie, the fact that you're talking about the last bit missing made me MORE interested, because in my experience headphones that have "razor sharp" bass (lookin' at you, HD800/800S) are far less organic and engaging than ones where it's a bit less so. I don't care about "critical listening," I listen to music. I listen for enjoyment and nothing else. I feel like "critical listening" is a buzzword that tries to excuse why a headphone isn't any fun but measures well. The kind of quality for when you just sit there picking apart minutiae instead of the cohesive whole. Trees vs forest, etc. 

Like, your review 100% sold me on it. I've been looking at a bunch of Asian IEMs for months now, my previous goal was the Super Audio 7 driver, but your comments told me this is the one for me.


----------



## HiFiChris

I just love NocturnaL's sense of humour:


----------



## Podster

Nothing like a $26 Chi-Fi DAP w/Album Art driving $213 Chi-Fi hybrid iem's


----------



## thejoker13

Middle said:


> Are you referring to the newer B3s or the old B3 model? Have you had experience with both? They're both around $38 on Amazon right now. The FR graph provided by the manufacturer looks a lot nicer on the newer model B3s.
> 
> B3s graph is here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-107#post-12939412


Don't let the graph scare you on these earphones. I didn't buy these for the longest time because I thought the graph made them look like they would be treble cannons, but my thoughts changed completely once I finally heard them. They are a VERY good cost/performance i.e.m.


----------



## Lurk650

HiFiChris said:


> I just love NocturnaL's sense of humour:



I wish they had a US retailer/distributor because their Pavo NX1 cable looks awesome and is affordable. Not too many black mmcx on the market. Guess I'll have to wait for VE to come back online


----------



## Slater

thejoker13 said:


> Don't let the graph scare you on these earphones. I didn't buy these for the longest time because I thought the graph made them look like they would be treble cannons, but my thoughts changed completely once I finally heard them. They are a VERY good cost/performance i.e.m.



You're referring to the B3S and not the B3, correct?

If you're talking about the B3S, can you give a little more description about them? Sound, etc. Also, how they compare to a few other IEMs.

Thanks!


----------



## HiFiChris

Podster said:


> Nothing like a $26 Chi-Fi DAP w/Album Art driving $213 Chi-Fi hybrid iem's



That Chi-Fi DAP looks nice! What model is it?

Navigation-wise, the button layout and menu design pretty much remind me of AGPTek's/Ruizu's older models - and some of them even measured well and had a good sound. Except for some software shortcomings, it's very nice to see how the DAP market has evolved.


----------



## HiFiChris

Lurk650 said:


> I wish they had a US retailer/distributor because their Pavo NX1 cable looks awesome and is affordable. Not too many black mmcx on the market. Guess I'll have to wait for VE to come back online



Yes, they should definitely work on expanding their retailer/distributor network. I heard that even in Singapore, there aren't many stores/distributors that carry demo models and stock of their IEMs and cables.


----------



## HiFiChris

My very brief German review of the Reacher SoundCube Bluetooth speaker/radio alarm clock went online just a few minutes ago: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/08/reacher-soundcube-bluetooth-lautsprecher-review.html

Brief summary: it's a waste of money and horrendously fails in the basic areas that it should have mastered with ease. Not recommended at all.


----------



## Podster

HiFiChris said:


> That Chi-Fi DAP looks nice! What model is it?
> 
> Navigation-wise, the button layout and menu design pretty much remind me of AGPTek's/Ruizu's older models - and some of them even measured well and had a good sound. Except for some software shortcomings, it's very nice to see how the DAP market has evolved.



That is an excellent quetion Chris, I ordered it off AliEx and even the box it came had nothing other than X11 in it. I bought the Benjie T6 and K9 around the same time. When I get back online with my Laptop I'll send you my seller link.


----------



## Vidal

@loomisjohnson 's thoughts on the ADAX HT06, KZ ZS3 (slater mod) and Tingo/Swing IE800 now uploaded on aproear.co.uk.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Vidal said:


> @loomisjohnson 's thoughts on the ADAX HT06, KZ ZS3 (slater mod) and Tingo/Swing IE800 now uploaded on aproear.co.uk.



Every time I see one of those IE800 clones I _really_ want to see someone compare them to the real deal. Not because I expect them to be on par, but because I'm curious just how wide the gap is.


----------



## Vidal

SomeGuyDude said:


> Every time I see one of those IE800 clones I _really_ want to see someone compare them to the real deal. Not because I expect them to be on par, but because I'm curious just how wide the gap is.



Me too, but I won't pay real IE800 money to find out


----------



## snip3r77

Vidal said:


> Me too, but I won't pay real IE800 money to find out


Can someone explain to me what's worth the ie800? What's so special ? Thanks


----------



## SomeGuyDude

snip3r77 said:


> Can someone explain to me what's worth the ie800? What's so special ? Thanks



TBH I have no idea. The ie800 is one of two headphones I've ever put on in my life and been genuinely confused as to how anyone enjoys them (the other being the Grado RS1). But apparently they're highly regarded, so what do I know.


----------



## maxxevv

There's actually a dedicated thread on it I think.  

But end of the day, as with all things hi-fidelity audio, its really where you think your maximum spending is set at.  Its a pricey IEM, but there are those which are like 2~3x its price and nothing seems to have a unanimous praise even at those sky high prices. 

I think playing and experimenting with budget earphones is a whole lot more exploratory and in the process, its more fulfilling a journey in understanding our own wants and needs out of audio equipment. 

Heck... the price of the IE800 is probably still more than all the different models that KZ has produced since DAY 1 combined !


----------



## SomeGuyDude

maxxevv said:


> There's actually a dedicated thread on it I think.
> 
> But end of the day, as with all things hi-fidelity audio, its really where you think your maximum spending is set at.  Its a pricey IEM, but there are those which are like 2~3x its price and nothing seems to have a unanimous praise even at those sky high prices.
> 
> ...



Agreed. If you're able to, trying out a bunch of cheap stuff can tell you what general signature you like and will help you aim for expensive gear down the line.


----------



## chickenmoon (Aug 19, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> TBH I have no idea. The ie800 is one of two headphones I've ever put on in my life and been genuinely confused as to how anyone enjoys them (the other being the Grado RS1). But apparently they're highly regarded, so what do I know.


They are Sennheiser flagship IEM so maybe people like them for that  reason only I guess... I own them and while they are are certainly technically very capable I find their  tonal balance quite terrible and do not really like them.


----------



## vladstef

chickenmoon said:


> They are Sennheiser flagship IEM so maybe people like them for that  reason only I guess... I own them and while they are are certainly technically very capable I find their  tonal balance quite terrible and do not really like them.


I've had IE800 before and they certainly are impressive, the details, resolution, how the sound is presented, it's all very good, but I agree that the balance is just...wrong, for me at least. They were enjoyable even with compromised relationship between lows-mids and then mids-highs, I am talking more about quantity of each rather than transition which is impressive as they are a single driver. Their days are numbered, Chi-fi is quickly approaching IE800 level of sound quality for much much less money plus you get so many models to have an option and ultimately get what you value most. I made a mistake and bough KZ ZS5, many qualities but same issue as IE800, wrong tonal balance and the music doesn't sound the way it's supposed to. I guess I am very strict when it comes to V and U shape and then neutral or mid focused, I tolerate it to some extent, but many IEMs go beyond it and it ends up sounding wrong compared to what music should sound like.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

vladstef said:


> I've had IE800 before and they certainly are impressive, the details, resolution, how the sound is presented, it's all very good, but I agree that the balance is just...wrong, for me at least. They were enjoyable even with compromised relationship between lows-mids and then mids-highs, I am talking more about quantity of each rather than transition which is impressive as they are a single driver. Their days are numbered, Chi-fi is quickly approaching IE800 level of sound quality for much much less money plus you get so many models to have an option and ultimately get what you value most. I made a mistake and bough KZ ZS5, many qualities but same issue as IE800, wrong tonal balance and the music doesn't sound the way it's supposed to. I guess I am very strict when it comes to V and U shape and then neutral or mid focused, I tolerate it to some extent, but many IEMs go beyond it and it ends up sounding wrong compared to what music should sound like.



This is one thing that kinda makes me laugh and why I get annoyed at "critical listening" or other such terminology when it comes to headphone reviews. I see them all the time trying to slice up the review into each "element" of the sound and then "bring it all together" in the end, and the result is a review that comes at its conclusion backward. Instead of listening to the "whole" of the sound and then explaining that via examples in details, they look at the details first and then attempt to stitch together an overall picture that doesn't actually end up describing anything. It doesn't matter how "good" the minutiae of the headphone is when the end result is a bad presentation.

I'm not going at you BTW, just mentioning that this phenomenon of reviews that don't start with an overall thesis are problematic. It'd be like writing a term paper where you just start pulling together various citations and examples and then attempt to give a concluding paragraph. You have to start off with what you think about it _overall_ before you start picking apart the details.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 19, 2017)

Well, I guess if we get to the technicalities of a organized paper catering to the reader, you'd start out with an abstract(which has the point of what to be discussed), and support it with the details in the body, and then conclude by reiterating the broader points(but, isn't this putting it all together?).  Because with the details, the reader may not see the broader perspective.  But, I do like to the point, and not beating around the bush type of talk really.  When you read, you can tell if somebody is beating around the bush(if they are trying to cover it with positives with the review sample).  I think the smart way to review is to provide the points the reader needs in determining if the product is what they are looking for.

We like transparent sound right?  Don't we like transparent reviews as well?


----------



## groucho69

SomeGuyDude said:


> TBH I have no idea. The ie800 is one of two headphones I've ever put on in my life and been genuinely confused as to how anyone enjoys them (the other being the Grado RS1). But apparently they're highly regarded, so what do I know.



All you need to know is what you like.


----------



## thejoker13

SomeGuyDude said:


> Every time I see one of those IE800 clones I _really_ want to see someone compare them to the real deal. Not because I expect them to be on par, but because I'm curious just how wide the gap is.


Agreed, as do I. I'm especially curious about the one hotfi is selling for 95.00 and  claims it's sound is 98% the same as the original.


----------



## thejoker13 (Aug 19, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> You're referring to the B3S and not the B3, correct?
> 
> If you're talking about the B3S, can you give a little more description about them? Sound, etc. Also, how they compare to a few other IEMs.
> 
> ...


----------



## fpessolano

So, I got these zs5 due to people talking here and I love them. Where from now for chi-Fi fun???


----------



## Saoshyant

Interesting, the IE800 is honestly about as close to my perfect sound sig in IEM form I've owned so far.  It's also remarkably comfortable, probably the easiest for a proper fit/seal I've ever had too.  My only complaint is lack of detachable cable.  @SomeGuyDude @Vidal Would you two mind making a suggestion for your favorite IE800 clones?  I'm kind of curious about the gap myself.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

fpessolano said:


> So, I got these zs5 due to people talking here and I love them. Where from now for chi-Fi fun???



I know one is the Kinera H3 that's been getting a lot of love. Of course, you could always take the leap up wayyyy higher...


----------



## fpessolano

They seem to be on the bright side .... I rather have a more flat or light v tuning.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

fpessolano said:


> They seem to be on the bright side .... I rather have a more flat or light v tuning.



Very possible. I noticed that from the graphs but people seem to be really big on 'em. 

I gotta be honest, with the ZS5/P1/Quad setup I got so far, the only place I feel like going now is waaaaay up.


----------



## snip3r77

fpessolano said:


> So, I got these zs5 due to people talking here and I love them. Where from now for chi-Fi fun???



magaosi k3 pro HD , TFZ series , LZ A4


----------



## crabdog

SomeGuyDude said:


> I know one is the Kinera H3 that's been getting a lot of love. Of course, you could always take the leap up wayyyy higher...


Not tuned for my preference to be honest, I'd rather take the TFZ King. For something a bit cheaper I still recommend the Veedix NC50.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

crabdog said:


> Not tuned for my preference to be honest, I'd rather take the TFZ King. For something a bit cheaper I still recommend the Veedix NC50.



Got any idea about the Balance 2?


----------



## Podster

HiFiChris said:


> That Chi-Fi DAP looks nice! What model is it?
> 
> Navigation-wise, the button layout and menu design pretty much remind me of AGPTek's/Ruizu's older models - and some of them even measured well and had a good sound. Except for some software shortcomings, it's very nice to see how the DAP market has evolved.



Here you go Chris.

https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot...&orderId=82909618483424&productId=32685693417


----------



## whitexp

Podster said:


> Here you go Chris.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot...&orderId=82909618483424&productId=32685693417




link dont work


----------



## fpessolano

snip3r77 said:


> magaosi k3 pro HD , TFZ series , LZ A4



The LZ A4 seems interesting. 



crabdog said:


> Not tuned for my preference to be honest, I'd rather take the TFZ King. For something a bit cheaper I still recommend the Veedix NC50.



Like for the kjnera, from what I read the King are on the bright side. i prefer neutral or slight V/U.


----------



## fpessolano

SomeGuyDude said:


> Very possible. I noticed that from the graphs but people seem to be really big on 'em.
> 
> I gotta be honest, with the ZS5/P1/Quad setup I got so far, the only place I feel like going now is waaaaay up.



Such as? Did,you ever find a balanced cable for the zs5? Wonder f it makes a difference


----------



## crabdog

SomeGuyDude said:


> Got any idea about the Balance 2?


I'm a fan of the Balance 2 (I have the 2M variant). It's really nice and still one of my favorites. You can find my review and a couple of others here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tfz-balance-2m.21943/reviews


----------



## SomeGuyDude

fpessolano said:


> Such as? Did,you ever find a balanced cable for the zs5? Wonder f it makes a difference



TBH I don't find balanced to make a difference at all (I don't even bother with it with my LCD-X), I'm sure as hell not gonna try and go that route on a $20 IEM haha. 

Personally, I'm thinking one of the **** or NiceHCK IEMs in the $300 area, or the Nocturnal Atlantis.


----------



## fpessolano

SomeGuyDude said:


> TBH I don't find balanced to make a difference at all (I don't even bother with it with my LCD-X), I'm sure as hell not gonna try and go that route on a $20 IEM haha.
> 
> Personally, I'm thinking one of the **** or NiceHCK IEMs in the $300 area, or the Nocturnal Atlantis.



Currently on my list (from which i can only tale one) would be:

- LZ A4
- SIMGOT EN700 pro
- NiceHCK DZ7
- 1MORE E1010
- DUNU DK-3001 (A bit above budget for risky try though)


----------



## Podster

whitexp said:


> link dont work



Dang. I got the same message from trying sellers sight @HiFiChris ! So I went back to my details of that sale. Who knows I may have a very limited edition DAP


----------



## toddy0191

Podster said:


> Dang. I got the same message from trying sellers sight @HiFiChris ! So I went back to my details of that sale. Who knows I may have a very limited edition DAP



Is this it?

http://s.aliexpress.com/EBzmaqyQ


----------



## SilverEars

Podster said:


> Nothing like a $26 Chi-Fi DAP w/Album Art driving $213 Chi-Fi hybrid iem's


Is this the only thread for reviews on Chi-Fi budget DAPs?  Anybody or websites doing massive budget Chi-Fi DAP reviews?


----------



## crabdog

SilverEars said:


> Is this the only thread for reviews on Chi-Fi budget DAPs?  Anybody or websites doing massive budget Chi-Fi DAP reviews?


Check here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/obscure-chinese-daps.720512/

There are also several budget DAP reviews on my site, see link below.


----------



## mochill

http://www.shozy-hk.com/hibiki/


----------



## HiFiChris

mochill said:


> http://www.shozy-hk.com/hibiki/



How much is the fish?


----------



## mochill

Will be 60 dollar=-O


----------



## Podster

toddy0191 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/EBzmaqyQ



That's the one, THX

And thank you Mr. Crabs for hooking up Silver Ears


----------



## Trebor1966

mochill said:


> Will be 60 dollar=-O



exactly 2560 Baht or 77 USD


----------



## SomeGuyDude

fpessolano said:


> Currently on my list (from which i can only tale one) would be:
> 
> - LZ A4
> - SIMGOT EN700 pro
> ...



I own the Quads, but man I would go for the DZ7.


----------



## ru9

whitexp said:


> link dont work



Try this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015HCLRO8


----------



## fpessolano

SomeGuyDude said:


> I own the Quads, but man I would go for the DZ7.



I have been reading around and it looks the DZ8 are the better ones ... but the price is too high ti risk it.


----------



## Skullophile

I have the DZ8 and they're awesome. They're fun and coloured not reference type. However after reading the reviews on the LZ Big Dipper, that's where I wish I spent that dough.


----------



## fpessolano

LZ Big Dipper ... I know but there with switches we get to much more! 800+


----------



## B4TX

*NEW KZ (KZ ES3)!!!*






 I look forward for critics and reviews .


----------



## Francisk

B4TX said:


> *NEW KZ (KZ ES3)!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the reincarnation of the ZST


----------



## VinceHill24

B4TX said:


> *NEW KZ (KZ ES3)!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New KZ ??!! Let me show you what's a new KZ. Lol


 


 

The new KZ "Andromeda" LOLOLOL

Aluminium alloy shell this time round


----------



## Sylmar

VinceHill24 said:


> New KZ ??!! Let me show you what's a new KZ. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shameless copy.

(When can I buy?)


----------



## crabdog

Sylmar said:


> Shameless copy.
> 
> (When can I buy?)


Haha! I've been very strong and bought neither ZS5 or ZSE but wow, if these turn out to be good too I'll have to go on a KZ shopping spree soon.


----------



## fpessolano

VinceHill24 said:


> New KZ ??!! Let me show you what's a new KZ. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what are these?


----------



## Podster

ru9 said:


> Try this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015HCLRO8



Dang even cheaper with faster arrival than AliEx, mine said manufacturer none but at least they now say it's YJ youpin! Nice Avatar by the way @ru9 

U R killing me @crabdog , you know me I went ahead and even ordered that latest ZSE (Skipped the ZS3 as I think I have 4/5 KZ in that shell already)! But like you if they built a metal Andromeda rip-off and props are good I'm in, who am I kidding as long as KZ keeps new shell designs under $40 I'm like a fish watching the worm dangle


----------



## Sylmar

crabdog said:


> Haha! I've been very strong and bought neither ZS5 or ZSE but wow, if these turn out to be good too I'll have to go on a KZ shopping spree soon.


The KZ ZS5 is definately worth it in my view but it may be better to wait for this new item instead I think. I wonder what drivers it contains.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Can't buy any new iems till I finish my move at the end of Sept. F you crappy shipping times from China to Canada....le sigh.


----------



## Podster

B9Scrambler said:


> Can't buy any new iems till I finish my move at the end of Sept. F you crappy shipping times from China to Canada....le sigh.



LOL @B9Scrambler , you know AliEx teaches the old adage of "Patience is a virtue" With that said I'm always reminded of the little cartoon picture of the two Vultures sitting on the high wire waiting for the ailing young Buffalo to collapse where the one says to the other: F this, I'm just going to fly down and kill one"


----------



## Lurk650

fpessolano said:


> LZ Big Dipper ... I know but there with switches we get to much more! 800+


FWIW, from what I read, most people only use the Low and Mid switch so that saves you from buying the 3rd switch for highs


On another note, buying blantant shell rip-offs is kinda messed up and shouldn't support KZ for their laziness but I guess since they aren't trying to sell them as clones it's not too bad. It's a good thing that KZ gear has never really impressed me or I'd be buying it up lol


----------



## SomeGuyDude

VinceHill24 said:


> New KZ ??!! Let me show you what's a new KZ. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can we get actual info on these? I'm very curious...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Sylmar said:


> The KZ ZS5 is definately worth it in my view but it may be better to wait for this new item instead I think. I wonder what drivers it contains.



Looks like a 2+1 if I'm reading right.


----------



## Podster

Lurk650 said:


> FWIW, from what I read, most people only use the Low and Mid switch so that saves you from buying the 3rd switch for highs
> 
> 
> On another note, buying blantant shell rip-offs is kinda messed up and shouldn't support KZ for their laziness but I guess since they aren't trying to sell them as clones it's not too bad. It's a good thing that KZ gear has never really impressed me or I'd be buying it up lol



LOL, KZ's are a bargain man Also there is a reason they call them "Dip Switches"


----------



## SomeGuyDude

fpessolano said:


> I have been reading around and it looks the DZ8 are the better ones ... but the price is too high ti risk it.



I mean if you're gonna go for the DZ8 I'd spend the extra $15 and get the DZ9 with the DD for the bass.


----------



## vladstef

This new green aluminum KZ is what ZS5 should've been. I did not expect 2 IEMs from KZ using this Campfire Audio design, but least it looks very premium, so there is that. Black plastic 2 pin connector has to go, this needs a proper shiny metal one which matches the shape of the IEMs.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Campfire is going to have an f'ing heart attack given how mad they were about the ZS5. At least Campfire's gear is priced well out of contention of anything KZ puts out so there's no competition. I'm sure there's no competition on sound quality either.


----------



## fpessolano

Lurk650 said:


> FWIW, from what I read, most people only use the Low and Mid switch so that saves you from buying the 3rd switch for highs
> 
> 
> On another note, buying blantant shell rip-offs is kinda messed up and shouldn't support KZ for their laziness but I guess since they aren't trying to sell them as clones it's not too bad. It's a good thing that KZ gear has never really impressed me or I'd be buying it up lol



skipping the third is 80 difference, not woth to save on it.
TI only have the ZS5 and for the price they ate worth it. Even in plastic.


----------



## snip3r77

B4TX said:


> *NEW KZ (KZ ES3)!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paging for @1clearhead


----------



## snip3r77

VinceHill24 said:


> New KZ ??!! Let me show you what's a new KZ. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How dare the Andromeda mimic ZS5? LOL


----------



## chompchomps

Saoshyant said:


> Interesting, the IE800 is honestly about as close to my perfect sound sig in IEM form I've owned so far.  It's also remarkably comfortable, probably the easiest for a proper fit/seal I've ever had too.  My only complaint is lack of detachable cable.  @SomeGuyDude @Vidal Would you two mind making a suggestion for your favorite IE800 clones?  I'm kind of curious about the gap myself.



Managed to get any suggestions? Im curious myself, got a clone off taobao and they sound muddy, and just bad. Not sure which are the good ones out there. Hold on, Im not sure if talking about this here is legal. hmm


----------



## VinceHill24

Sylmar said:


> Shameless copy.
> 
> (When can I buy?)





fpessolano said:


> what are these?





SomeGuyDude said:


> Can we get actual info on these? I'm very curious...





snip3r77 said:


> How dare the Andromeda mimic ZS5? LOL


As lazy as the design can be, apparently naming is lazy too where KZ is gonna name it KZ ZS6 lol. I asked for detailed specs, but they kept it secret so it's unknown at the moment, but 1 thing for sure is it's also 2 DD + 2 BA, 4 drivers perside configuration. It's likely a metal reshell which KZ told me earlier this month. It's expected to be available by end of the month but take my word with a grain of salt coz last i said that about ZS5, it took even much longer than was expected (about a month i guess ?) So let's wait and see. If the grill at the faceplate is not cosmetic, it's likely the sound will be different. Not to mention the metallic shell affects the sound too in a certain way. It will be priced at 299yuan retail in China but you know gearbest always price KZ cheaply so i wonder how low it'll go.. 

They're lazy but they're smart tho. 1st the ZS5 looks like Andromeda so they changed the material to plastic and the colour. Now that it's green and metallic so they put the open back design. It's so so so lazy, but well it's gonna appeal to more lay people like me who can't afford an Andromeda even with a year's salary. 3rd world problem lol


----------



## loomisjohnson

VinceHill24 said:


> As lazy as the design can be, apparently naming is lazy too where KZ is gonna name it KZ ZS6 lol. I asked for detailed specs, but they kept it secret so it's unknown at the moment, but 1 thing for sure is it's also 2 DD + 2 BA, 4 drivers perside configuration. It's likely a metal reshell which KZ told me earlier this month. It's expected to be available by end of the month but take my word with a grain of salt coz last i said that about ZS5, it took even much longer than was expected (about a month i guess ?) So let's wait and see. If the grill at the faceplate is not cosmetic, it's likely the sound will be different. Not to mention the metallic shell affects the sound too in a certain way. It will be priced at 299yuan retail in China but you know gearbest always price KZ cheaply so i wonder how low it'll go..
> 
> They're lazy but they're smart tho. 1st the ZS5 looks like Andromeda so they changed the material to plastic and the colour. Now that it's green and metallic so they put the open back design. It's so so so lazy, but well it's gonna appeal to more lay people like me who can't afford an Andromeda even with a year's salary. 3rd world problem lol


not sure why they keep knocking off the andromeda design, which isn't particularly ergonomic or comfortable.

as an aside i just received the zse, which i must have drunk-ordered awhile ago and forgot about--first impressions are inessential but a lot of fun; sort of a smaller-scale zs3. will post detailed impressions on vidal's site.


----------



## vladstef

VinceHill24 said:


> As lazy as the design can be, apparently naming is lazy too where KZ is gonna name it KZ ZS6 lol. I asked for detailed specs, but they kept it secret so it's unknown at the moment, but 1 thing for sure is it's also 2 DD + 2 BA, 4 drivers perside configuration. It's likely a metal reshell which KZ told me earlier this month. It's expected to be available by end of the month but take my word with a grain of salt coz last i said that about ZS5, it took even much longer than was expected (about a month i guess ?) So let's wait and see. If the grill at the faceplate is not cosmetic, it's likely the sound will be different. Not to mention the metallic shell affects the sound too in a certain way. It will be priced at 299yuan retail in China but you know gearbest always price KZ cheaply so i wonder how low it'll go..
> 
> They're lazy but they're smart tho. 1st the ZS5 looks like Andromeda so they changed the material to plastic and the colour. Now that it's green and metallic so they put the open back design. It's so so so lazy, but well it's gonna appeal to more lay people like me who can't afford an Andromeda even with a year's salary. 3rd world problem lol


I think KZ realized how terrible the reception was when it comes to plastic seam on the ZS5, so they stepped it up a bit. There are some nice differences compared to Andromeda and they should have gone a lot further to differentiate themselves. Now the seam looks amazingly precise on the "KZ6", open back will probably give us better sound and less isolation, metal screw heads are a big NO from me, it's already way too similar to Andromeda, same goes for color (imagine this in dark red or orange). 
Nice to have all of this info so early, including the price which looks to be phenomenal. A month from the release, these will cost around 25$, maybe even less.


----------



## snip3r77

vladstef said:


> I think KZ realized how terrible the reception was when it comes to plastic seam on the ZS5, so they stepped it up a bit. There are some nice differences compared to Andromeda and they should have gone a lot further to differentiate themselves. Now the seam looks amazingly precise on the "KZ6", open back will probably give us better sound and less isolation, metal screw heads are a big NO from me, it's already way too similar to Andromeda, same goes for color (imagine this in dark red or orange).
> Nice to have all of this info so early, including the price which looks to be phenomenal. A month from the release, these will cost around 25$, maybe even less.


This time round I'd just wait for gearbest lol


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Aug 21, 2017)

VinceHill24 said:


> They're lazy but they're smart tho. 1st the ZS5 looks like Andromeda so they changed the material to plastic and the colour. Now that it's green and metallic so they put the open back design. It's so so so lazy, but well it's gonna appeal to more lay people like me who can't afford an Andromeda even with a year's salary. 3rd world problem lol



Also appeals to people like me who feasibly could snag an Andro but would rather a set of cheapie beaters to play with.

EDIT: To elaborate, there is no situation in which one would be in a position where wearing fake Andros would impress people who also would not be able to quickly call you out on it. They're not Beats, they don't have any kind of market permeation.


----------



## teesui

vladstef said:


> I think KZ realized how terrible the reception was when it comes to plastic seam on the ZS5, so they stepped it up a bit. There are some nice differences compared to Andromeda and they should have gone a lot further to differentiate themselves. Now the seam looks amazingly precise on the "KZ6", open back will probably give us better sound and less isolation, metal screw heads are a big NO from me, it's already way too similar to Andromeda, same goes for color (imagine this in dark red or orange).
> Nice to have all of this info so early, including the price which looks to be phenomenal. A month from the release, these will cost around 25$, maybe even less.



These would look gorgeous in matte black. good contrast with the grille.


----------



## jant71

I love it! Go all the way! Screws and the color. We don't have to imagine in the red... 





...cause red is still a Campfire color


----------



## vladstef

Didn't know about red CA iem. It's beautiful, less glare and more matte finish would be even better, perhaps even slightly darker. Oh well, the shape is perfect for so many colors, can't go wrong unless you do mustard yellow.


----------



## HungryPanda

The do look rather nice


----------



## Saoshyant

chompchomps said:


> Managed to get any suggestions? Im curious myself, got a clone off taobao and they sound muddy, and just bad. Not sure which are the good ones out there. Hold on, Im not sure if talking about this here is legal. hmm


 
No response from @SomeGuyDude or @Vidal yet, but I do hope they offer some suggestions when they get a chance.


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> not sure why they keep knocking off the andromeda design, which isn't particularly ergonomic or comfortable.
> 
> as an aside i just received the zse, which i must have drunk-ordered awhile ago and forgot about--first impressions are inessential but a lot of fun; sort of a smaller-scale zs3. will post detailed impressions on vidal's site.



I'm playing catch up since my holiday but will get the ZSE done next.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Saoshyant said:


> Interesting, the IE800 is honestly about as close to my perfect sound sig in IEM form I've owned so far.  It's also remarkably comfortable, probably the easiest for a proper fit/seal I've ever had too.  My only complaint is lack of detachable cable.  @SomeGuyDude @Vidal Would you two mind making a suggestion for your favorite IE800 clones?  I'm kind of curious about the gap myself.



Augh, sorry man, I don't have any experience with 'em directly. I'm still looking for one to give a shot to, myself.


----------



## Saoshyant

I wonder if that rule would make earbuds quite difficult to deal with here given the tendency to use MX500, Yuin & similar shells.


----------



## HungryPanda

Got these today and am liking their sound:  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...32821104494.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.y78EPT


----------



## Holypal

VinceHill24 said:


> As lazy as the design can be, apparently naming is lazy too where KZ is gonna name it KZ ZS6 lol. I asked for detailed specs, but they kept it secret so it's unknown at the moment, but 1 thing for sure is it's also 2 DD + 2 BA, 4 drivers perside configuration. It's likely a metal reshell which KZ told me earlier this month. It's expected to be available by end of the month but take my word with a grain of salt coz last i said that about ZS5, it took even much longer than was expected (about a month i guess ?) So let's wait and see. If the grill at the faceplate is not cosmetic, it's likely the sound will be different. Not to mention the metallic shell affects the sound too in a certain way. It will be priced at 299yuan retail in China but you know gearbest always price KZ cheaply so i wonder how low it'll go..
> 
> They're lazy but they're smart tho. 1st the ZS5 looks like Andromeda so they changed the material to plastic and the colour. Now that it's green and metallic so they put the open back design. It's so so so lazy, but well it's gonna appeal to more lay people like me who can't afford an Andromeda even with a year's salary. 3rd world problem lol




Wow, very very interested. With metal shell, I hope they can design better inner structure, not just glue the 4 drivers inside.


----------



## ryokun

What's some good and cheap portable dac/amp to get for zs5? Using it on my android phone (oneplus 3)


----------



## I2ecreate

I just got a pair of KZ XS5's in the mail!

My previous iem's were Xiaomi Piston 2's. I owned them for about 2 years before one side started to die, which is damn long considering I abused the heck out of them. They impressed me due to the price and durability compared to American manufactures so I sought after another pair of chinese iem's - this time with a bit more sound quality attached. The KZ XS5's seem to fit the bill with what type of music I listen to (rock, rock and more rock) and had a detachable cable so I can replace them if they crap out.

First impressions are that the build quality is okay. Not as nice as the Piston 2's due to the plastic housing, but I'm going to be more careful with these anyways. Maybe it's a good thing these are plastic to reduce the weight... they're huge! My ear shape is a bit odd so comfort was a worry due to the XS5's odd shape, but after wearing them for an hour or so it hasn't been an issue. I also love the over the ear wires, feels more secure to my ears. Reviews were right in saying the included tips kind of suck. Are there any recommendations for what I should replace them with?

I'm waiting for my Benji X1's to come in the mail so I only have my Samsung Note 5 as a source, but I can definitely say the sound blows the Piston's out of the water. I'm not a hardcore audiophile by any means, I just love rock concerts so I try to chase what rock concerts would sound like at home on a stereo system and now iem's for portability. I can definitely say I'm addicted to cheap iem's as a poor college student though.


----------



## vector84

I2ecreate said:


> Reviews were right in saying the included tips kind of suck. Are there any recommendations for what I should replace them with?


The stock starlines start out pretty ridiculously stiff and uncomfortable straight out of the box but are quite wonderful with a bit of break-in. (and they sound quite nice imo)

Comply T400 / T500 are pretty popular for the ZS5 - tames the highs a bit iirc.
Spinfits and spiral dots come up occasionally.

And worth throwing out there — not a lot of love for Symbios on the ZS5 but I find them pretty handy when I need more isolation (not a fan of foams personally).

If you're looking for more options try searching the KZ thread


----------



## CYoung234

vector84 said:


> The stock starlines start out pretty ridiculously stiff and uncomfortable straight out of the box but are quite wonderful with a bit of break-in. (and they sound quite nice imo)
> 
> Comply T400 / T500 are pretty popular for the ZS5 - tames the highs a bit iirc.
> Spinfits and spiral dots come up occasionally.
> ...



I use and like Symbios W size small on mine, and personally feel I get the best sound so far using them.


----------



## skeej

I2ecreate said:


> Reviews were right in saying the included tips kind of suck. Are there any recommendations for what I should replace them with?



As long as they fit your ear canals you are fine. For me (and many others) the fit is terrible with the stock starlines. When I move my jaw I already lose a great amount of sealage and I have to readjust the ZS5s with my hands to get a proper seal again. For me T400 tips (memory foam) work and sound really great. They're a bit of a hassle to initially get in your ear, but that's a minor disadvantage that doesn't outweigh the positives. I just recently received my Spinfit tips and am trying those. They make putting the ZS5s in your ear way easier compared to the T400s. Seem to keep a seal pretty well too. I feel like I liked the sound better with the T400 tips, but it's a bit early to judge.


----------



## Sylmar

I probably have small ears but the T400 is problematic for me since they keep getting stuck in my ear. The T200 also fits the KZ ZS5 and I don't have that problem using them.


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> Paging for @1clearhead


Haha....I got your message!


----------



## maxxevv

Sylmar said:


> I probably have small ears but the T400 is problematic for me since they keep getting stuck in my ear. The T200 also fits the KZ ZS5 and I don't have that problem using them.



For the T200 and T400/500, they are all available in S, M and L sizes.  At least those on Aliexpress do.  

Think you are using the 'default' M's, as the sellers on Aliexpress would ship if not specified in the order.


----------



## maxxevv

I bought some of these. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/C-s...32469980958.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.olylhN

If you look at the description, they do have S,M and L size for T100 / 200 /400/500.  And in different colours too.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm sitting here listening to music with OKCSC M1 DIY that I got today. They do sound rather good even if they kinda look like something else but not exactly


----------



## Vidal

HungryPanda said:


> I'm sitting here listening to music with OKCSC M1 DIY that I got today. They do sound rather good even if they kinda look like something else but not exactly



Been looking at them myself but not spending anymore money on headphones as I've already got 6 pairs.


----------



## I2ecreate

skeej said:


> I just recently received my Spinfit tips and am trying those. They make putting the ZS5s in your ear way easier compared to the T400s. Seem to keep a seal pretty well too. I feel like I liked the sound better with the T400 tips, but it's a bit early to judge.



The spinfit's do look pretty sweet. I've tried comply foam tips before and they broke down way too quickly and were a pain to put them on. Thanks!


----------



## Sylmar

maxxevv said:


> For the T200 and T400/500, they are all available in S, M and L sizes.  At least those on Aliexpress do.
> 
> Think you are using the 'default' M's, as the sellers on Aliexpress would ship if not specified in the order.



I probably misunderstood the discussion as I only use Comply foams. Might be interesting to check Ali for cheaper alternatives though.


----------



## AxelCloris

I've cleaned up some recent conversation in the thread. Let's keep the discussions in check, please.


----------



## fpessolano

It was time


----------



## groucho69

fpessolano said:


> It was time



Ditto


----------



## trumpethead

vector84 said:


> The stock starlines start out pretty ridiculously stiff and uncomfortable straight out of the box but are quite wonderful with a bit of break-in. (and they sound quite nice imo)
> 
> Comply T400 / T500 are pretty popular for the ZS5 - tames the highs a bit iirc.
> Spinfits and spiral dots come up occasionally.
> ...



Auvio Larger tips that Radio Shack used to sell have now become my faves for the ZS5..Tamed the highs, brings out the bass, clarity, and the resolution...they are still available on EBay. Foams were ok but they make my ears itch after awhile...


----------



## Podster

trumpethead said:


> Auvio Larger tips that Radio Shack used to sell have now become my faves for the ZS5..Tamed the highs, brings out the bass, clarity, and the resolution...they are still available on EBay. Foams were ok but they make my ears itch after awhile...



I probably have no less than 20 pair of large Auvio's and use them on a lot of my iem's however for the KZ's I prefer the Starlines and as said they break in nicely after 4 or 5 wearing's. I think KZ realized they had something when they found the Starlines


----------



## Vidal

AxelCloris said:


> I've cleaned up some recent conversation in the thread. Let's keep the discussions in check, please.



I'm still none the wiser on what can and what can't be discussed, I've checked back to the introduction message that I got when I joined and none of the links now work. I'm guessing the pages they were linked to went bye bye with the update but there's no obvious place to look for rules in the forum structure.


----------



## AxelCloris

Vidal said:


> I'm still none the wiser on what can and what can't be discussed, I've checked back to the introduction message that I got when I joined and none of the links now work. I'm guessing the pages they were linked to went bye bye with the update but there's no obvious place to look for rules in the forum structure.


I'll look at the welcome message links, they should still be working so if they're broken I'll need to figure out why.

Back to the topic, Brooko has an excellent first post with a list of rules for this thread. Let me know if there's still any questions after reading those.


----------



## Vidal (Aug 22, 2017)

AxelCloris said:


> I'll look at the welcome message links, they should still be working so if they're broken I'll need to figure out why.



Yes, that's the ones I was referring to, just get a page not found type message.

So as long as they're not 100% identical and don't use the name of the IEM they're based on then discussion is fair game?

I hadn't seen all Brooko's rules in the first post.


----------



## HungryPanda

I do like the KZ starlines so I ordered 3 packs of them


----------



## AxelCloris

Vidal said:


> So as long as they're not 100% identical and don't use the name of the IEM they're based on then discussion is fair game?


This reads like a rather specific question, so feel free to PM me if you'd like clarification on questionable products. I don't want to take the thread off topic more than I already have.


----------



## snip3r77

HungryPanda said:


> I do like the KZ starlines so I ordered 3 packs of them


Can you choose the size?


----------



## HungryPanda

I could only find packs with s/m/l and I only use medium


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> I could only find packs with s/m/l and I only use medium



You might be able to work with an individual vendor to get 3 pairs of only 1 size. But the number of times I've bought them, they've come in a pre-sealed baggie with 1 pair of each size in the bag.

The other option is to go in with someone else - maybe post up something on the classifieds section. I know if I only used medium, I would love to trade someone 10 pairs of my S or L for 10 pairs of their M (for example).

Like you, I only use medium. I have from time to time needed to use a pair of small or large for extraneous reasons (such as a really tiny or overly large nozzle which distorts the overall OD of the silicone tip).


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 22, 2017)

HungryPanda said:


> I do like the KZ starlines so I ordered 3 packs of them


Is that what it's called with the star shaped cut-outs by the bore?

It's my absolute favorite tips.  They are the best fitting tips I've ever used(that's saying a lot).  I use it with other universals as well.  No other tip has fit me better and sealed so well.  I use Large size myself.  Those tips are partially the reason why I like the ZS5.


----------



## HungryPanda

yes you are correct


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah I never went through with an order but a certain seller on my next order of the Starline to let him know what size i want and he should be able to do it. I could use more since I too only use M and I somehow misplaced my only pair the other night lol


----------



## Stevenpi1992

Hi all, I've recently bought a few Chinese IEMs and have been super happy with them (ZST, ED9, T515) but the ZS5s have piqued my interest and was wondering whether someone could let me know if it's worth getting them. I love the ZST (I have the upgraded cable too) but sometimes wish it had brighter, more detailed highs. Should I spring for the ZS5? Or are there any other IEMs I should consider? Thanks.


----------



## snip3r77

Yes do it


Stevenpi1992 said:


> Hi all, I've recently bought a few Chinese IEMs and have been super happy with them (ZST, ED9, T515) but the ZS5s have piqued my interest and was wondering whether someone could let me know if it's worth getting them. I love the ZST (I have the upgraded cable too) but sometimes wish it had brighter, more detailed highs. Should I spring for the ZS5? Or are there any other IEMs I should consider? Thanks.


it


----------



## toddy0191

Stevenpi1992 said:


> Hi all, I've recently bought a few Chinese IEMs and have been super happy with them (ZST, ED9, T515) but the ZS5s have piqued my interest and was wondering whether someone could let me know if it's worth getting them. I love the ZST (I have the upgraded cable too) but sometimes wish it had brighter, more detailed highs. Should I spring for the ZS5? Or are there any other IEMs I should consider? Thanks.



 The ZS5s are not brighter than the ZSTs so you may be disappointed, although IMO they are a good upgrade.

Try the ci880s which are known as blumuze on Amazon UK and US.

They are bright and detailed at the top end.


----------



## loomisjohnson

toddy0191 said:


> The ZS5s are not brighter than the ZSTs so you may be disappointed, although IMO they are a good upgrade.
> 
> Try the ci880s which are known as blumuze on Amazon UK and US.
> 
> They are bright and detailed at the top end.


+1 good advise


----------



## crabdog

For those who have been contemplating the Super 7 there's a new version (I think it's new) the Super SD7. It has 4BA + 1DD for $170.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...s-Around-Ear-Earphone/119089_32827373244.html


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 23, 2017)

ZS5 is not forward, but it is not dark either.  I think the lower treble area responsible for forward signature is lowered, so not a forward agresssive type signature.  I think the mid definition is a bit lacking as well.


----------



## Stevenpi1992

Thanks for the input guys! Tod, I'll check out the Blumuze as well.


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> The ZS5s are not brighter than the ZSTs so you may be disappointed, although IMO they are a good upgrade.
> 
> Try the ci880s which are known as blumuze on Amazon UK and US. They are bright and detailed at the top end.



100% agree, CI880 review can be found here - great earphones for the money.


----------



## Podster

Vidal said:


> 100% agree, CI880 review can be found here - great earphones for the money.



Vidal, is this the same iem? Only difference I see or read is this one says Hybrid with DD/Moving Iron and yours says BA?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/E-M...ty-HIFI-copper-wires-Headset/32755542997.html


----------



## maxxevv

'Moving Iron' is their literal Google translation for 'Balanced Armature'.    

I ordered from another seller but still haven't received it yet.  So I cannot verify yet if its the same thing as Vidal reviewed, though the descriptions suggest so. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...32776997408.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.DjJ0h0


----------



## Podster

maxxevv said:


> 'Moving Iron' is their literal Google translation for 'Balanced Armature'.
> 
> I ordered from another seller but still haven't received it yet.  So I cannot verify yet if its the same thing as Vidal reviewed, though the descriptions suggest so.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...32776997408.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.DjJ0h0



Yep, big difference in $18 and $49! I actually found one posted by this same company for $15 something


----------



## Vidal

Could be the same but no way of being certain


----------



## maxxevv

Podster said:


> Yep, big difference in $18 and $49! I actually found one posted by this same company for $15 something



Can't really tell but it really depends on the product life cycle of which it is at. 
An example would be the Vivo XE800.  At the peak of its popularity and hype, it was priced at close to US$100/-.  The genuine article, without the retail packaging goes as low as US$22/- of late.  There are fakes of course.


----------



## Podster

Vidal said:


> Could be the same but no way of being certain



The moving Iron kind of through me off but the rest of the ad is identical, plus in five days they are going to lower that price even more!

I may go ahead and pull the trigger on this cart as the 5th day sale is only $1 more off and I also have a pair of BossHiFi B3's in the cart for only $29.65 Thinking both these iem's for $50 is good.


----------



## Stevenpi1992

they're also available on Amazon for $25 for anyone with Prime that doesnt mind paying more.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y5J6ZHY/


----------



## vector84 (Aug 23, 2017)

Stevenpi1992 said:


> they're also available on Amazon for $25 for anyone with Prime that doesnt mind paying more.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y5J6ZHY/


That one you linked (in "black") is a different model - C610 is the only designation I could find on a quick search (as opposed to C630 for the E-MI C880)

The other "color" is the same though   (ie the "white" one)


----------



## bjaardker

crabdog said:


> For those who have been contemplating the Super 7 there's a new version (I think it's new) the Super SD7. It has 4BA + 1DD for $170.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...s-Around-Ear-Earphone/119089_32827373244.html



I wasn't considering the Super 7, but that new one looks really nice. I still have a hard time considering sending that much $$ to anyone on Aliexpress, but darn...that's tempting.

Here's hoping for some impressions/reviews.


----------



## Stevenpi1992

vector84 said:


> That one you linked (in "black") is a different model - C610 is the only designation I could find on a quick search (as opposed to C630 for the E-MI C880)
> 
> The other "color" is the same though   (ie the "white" one)



oh wow good call i didnt even bother checking. thanks!


----------



## maxxevv

vector84 said:


> That one you linked (in "black") is a different model - C610 is the only designation I could find on a quick search (as opposed to C630 for the E-MI C880)
> 
> The other "color" is the same though   (ie the "white" one)



Interestingly, I saw a comment on Aliexpress from someone who bought the black one in the Amazon link.  The guy reviewed as saying it sounded very, very similar to the C880.  Just short of saying they were the same sound though.


----------



## vector84

maxxevv said:


> Interestingly, I saw a comment on Aliexpress from someone who bought the black one in the Amazon link.  The guy reviewed as saying it sounded very, very similar to the C880.  Just short of saying they were the same sound though.


Yeah, I can't speak to similarity as I don't have them.  Just pointing out that there's a different model number attached to the black ones (and a different housing).

There's also a black variant on aliexpress that (appears to be - listed with as a color variant of) the C630/C880, just with black tips though.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

BTW Spinfit makes a double flange, I discovered, and it is perfect for the ZS5.


----------



## vladstef

SomeGuyDude said:


> BTW Spinfit makes a double flange, I discovered, and it is perfect for the ZS5.


Yeah, but the sound is not better than foam tips plus you loose on the comfort and also, there is more trouble with inserting them. I believe in double flange ear tips, just need to find the perfect IEM to pair it with so that the sound is actually the best possible out of that IEM - additional trouble would be worth it.


----------



## HiFiChris

I might be one of the few people who actually like the stock ZS5 tips...


----------



## B9Scrambler

HiFiChris said:


> I might be one of the few people who actually like the stock ZS5 tips...



I'm right there with you. Like them so much I bought a stockpile of extras (well, of they older grey ones).


----------



## colgateam

HiFiChris said:


> I might be one of the few people who actually like the stock ZS5 tips...



You're not the only one, I use them on all my iems


----------



## Podster

We need to have a KZ Starline tip party Outside of my Lg. Audio's they are my most used tips


----------



## HungryPanda

+100 for the Starlines


----------



## vladstef

Slightly off topic as this is about Final Audio from Japan, their tips are pure perfection. Somehow soft yet they remain in shape more than enough to stay nicely put plus isolation is beyond amazing. I think they are similar to Sony tips, at least they look like they are with small flat part on top. I wish I could find them for a normal price, they get quite expensive to import.


----------



## HungryPanda

is the **** AK Musicmaker Nine Tail any good?


----------



## Lurk650

vladstef said:


> Yeah, but the sound is not better than foam tips plus you loose on the comfort and also, there is more trouble with inserting them. I believe in double flange ear tips, just need to find the perfect IEM to pair it with so that the sound is actually the best possible out of that IEM - additional trouble would be worth it.


Comply kills treble and they wear out fast....+1 to Starlines, they are very good



HungryPanda said:


> is the **** AK Musicmaker Nine Tail any good?


Easy isn't allowed to be talked about on here, he is a banned seller...on that note, filters annoy me a bit and the shape looks very odd but I'm a MM fan and I really want them but don't have the cojones or need to make the purchase though


----------



## B9Scrambler

For anyone interested in the horribly named BGVP SGZ-DN1, here are my thoughts. Overall a solid, if not slightly underwhelming budget hybrid. I like it, but I don't love it.

https://head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-sgz-dn1.22607/reviews#review-19070


   ​


----------



## thejoker13

HungryPanda said:


> is the **** AK Musicmaker Nine Tail any good?


I ordered the ninetail and just was notified that it was delivered today. I won't be able to listen to them until September 1st, as I'm away on business until then. I will post impressions after spending some time with them.


----------



## Slater (Aug 23, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm right there with you. Like them so much I bought a stockpile of extras (well, of they older grey ones).



Same here. I love the new black Starlines.

I can't wait for KZ to start selling them separately. I too have a pile of the grey ones, which I like as well. But the black ones are soft and supple once broken in.

I also love the tips included with the Magaosi K3 Pro. The thickest, beefiest tips I've ever seen. And made from TRUE medical-grade silicone. I wish they were available to buy separately.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> is the **** AK Musicmaker Nine Tail any good?



Unfortunately that seller is banned on HF, so I would check google, youtube, etc to see if there are any reviews anywhere else :0(


----------



## colgateam

slaterlovesspam said:


> I can't wait for KZ to start selling them separately. I too have a pile of the grey ones, which I like as well. But the black ones are soft and supple once broken in.



Spoiler alert
http://s.aliexpress.com/RbqQjINv


----------



## Slater (Aug 24, 2017)

colgateam said:


> Spoiler alert
> http://s.aliexpress.com/RbqQjINv



I can't tell if those are the original grey or the new black.

I am comparing both in my hand right now, and the color can be difficult to tell apart in certain light. When looking at the photos on that Aliexpress page, I can't tell for certain if it's the black or grey ones. My laptop screen isn't reliable enough.

I have about 10-12 full sets of grey ones, so it would suck if these turned out to be more greys.


----------



## Lurk650

slaterlovesspam said:


> Unfortunately that seller is banned on HF, so I would check google, youtube, etc to see if there are any reviews anywhere else :0(


It's not an Easy headphone though. It's a MusicMaker, it's also sold on Penon


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> It's not an Easy headphone though. It's a MusicMaker, it's also sold on Penon



Good to know. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Podster

B9Scrambler said:


> For anyone interested in the horribly named BGVP SGZ-DN1, here are my thoughts. Overall a solid, if not slightly underwhelming budget hybrid. I like it, but I don't love it.
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-sgz-dn1.22607/reviews#review-19070
> 
> ​



Bummer, I have this one coming! Was hoping for a more positive review as I like the look, reminds me of the old Augie R8


----------



## B9Scrambler

Podster said:


> Bummer, I have this one coming! Was hoping for a more positive review as I like the look, reminds me of the old Augie R8



Let me know what you think. You might like it more than I do


----------



## Podster

B9Scrambler said:


> Let me know what you think. You might like it more than I do



Will do, I remember I liked the FBUANG F910 more than you did so we shall see. The F910 is still one of the best fitting/sealing Chi-Fi iem's I've ever bought


----------



## Vidal

B9Scrambler said:


> Let me know what you think. You might like it more than I do



They're OK as long as you like a bassier earphone, didn't do much for me


----------



## Podster

Vidal said:


> They're OK as long as you like a bassier earphone, didn't do much for me



B9's write up seems very fair on them and the fact he feels they are more mature than the KZ hybrid's says a lot to me but I just love their look and with decent SS I'd say they will really be nice for some but of course we all hear these babies a little differently and YMMV


----------



## Slater

slaterlovesspam said:


> I can't tell if those are the original grey or the new black.
> 
> I am comparing both in my hand right now, and the color can be difficult to tell apart in certain light. When looking at the photos on that Aliexpress page, I can't tell for certain if it's the black or grey ones. My laptop screen isn't reliable enough.
> 
> I have about 10-12 full sets of grey ones, so it would suck if these turned out to be more greys.



Update: Seller verified the tips for sale are the newest black silicone Starlines. Nice!

Link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...arphone-Silicone-Eartips-Ear/32818522401.html


----------



## Podster

Too bad they don't make these edible, that way I could eat the 20 sizes I don't use in my 10 set order


----------



## Adide

Wash them down with water. And brace yourself in the morning.


----------



## Podster

Adide said:


> Wash them down with water. And brace yourself in the morning.



So your saying not only would I "Be seeing stars" butt


----------



## robervaul




----------



## Nec3

H180 VS H190
H180 wins. Physical profile is flat: great for sleeping, packs punchy bass, smooth mids, average treble
H190 has rolled off treble, honky mids and unsatisfying bass quantity. 

Even if the H190 was designed for mids, the H180 still wins in by books. Just wanted to keep this comparison here for future reference.


----------



## Podster

FBUANG'ING My Peppers


----------



## NeonHD

Found a really promising looking DAP on eBay called the M220, anyone here tried it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/M220-HIFI-M...-FM-Radio-Support-APE-FLAC-WAV-W/382178799902


----------



## chi-fi mel

I bought these $5 eartips from Aliexpress and I'm getting excellent results!



*8pcs/4 pairs Noise Isolating Memory Foam ear tips*

*


 *


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Found a really promising looking DAP on eBay called the M220, anyone here tried it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/M220-HIFI-M...-FM-Radio-Support-APE-FLAC-WAV-W/382178799902



I would ask here, as the people that hang on that thread are the ChiFi DAP gurus: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/obscure-chinese-daps.720512/


----------



## Slater

chi-fi mel said:


> I bought these $5 eartips from Aliexpress and I'm getting excellent results!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I refer to those as "ball style" foams. I really like them as well. They fit my ears very comfortably, and allow deep insertion.

The other style of foams you run into are what I refer to as "wedge style" foams. Like Comply and similar tips. While the wedge style are nice, I prefer the ball style much more.

Here's the wedge style:


----------



## snip3r77

I picked up my Tennmak Pro after using my ZS5 for quite some time . 

It's warm and relaxing with no fatigue. It's just a normal IEM but I would say it just works .


----------



## chi-fi mel

slaterlovesspam said:


> I refer to those as "ball style" foams. I really like them as well. They fit my ears very comfortably, and allow deep insertion.
> 
> The other style of foams you run into are what I refer to as "wedge style" foams. Like Comply and similar tips. While the wedge style are nice, I prefer the ball style much more.
> 
> Here's the wedge style:


I call those Comply. I have a pair of Rock Zircon's that I never use. I tried them with a million tips and they never sounded as good as many of my others. I tried the "ball type" foam on them and now they sound great. $5 well spent. It's all about tips. When I get new headphones I listen very carefully with every pair of tips, usually about 10 types. Out of my top ten headphones there is only one pair where I ended up using the original tips!!


----------



## WildSeven

Finally got my hand on the Turbo Ear T7A, they sounded great, very large sound stage and the clarity surpassed my M1060 with good bass.
Now all I need is to figure out which tip sound the best.


----------



## peter123

NeonHD said:


> Found a really promising looking DAP on eBay called the M220, anyone here tried it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/M220-HIFI-M...-FM-Radio-Support-APE-FLAC-WAV-W/382178799902



The housing seems to be identical to the Idealist S1813 which is a nice player for the money. Unfortunately they don't show much from the UI of the M220 in those pictures.


----------



## leobigfield

Hi guys, looking for some advice. I need to buy a good isolating and comfortable IEM for my wife. She's been using the Fidue A31s for quite some time now but after some years of abuse the cable is breaking. She likes it, but would appreciate any advice on a better IEM within the same price/characteristics. 

Thanks!


----------



## HungryPanda

2017 ZhiYin Z3000, just became my small comfortable sleeping earphones.


----------



## vladstef (Aug 26, 2017)

There is a new SVARA-Red IEM, really exciting given how positive the reception was for SVARA-L (Escase). Single dynamic at 50-60$. It's funny that we live in a world where single dynamic driver in IEM brings more attention than multi driver/hybrids.
Semi-open design if these lines are all open and not just hiding a small vent hole.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vladstef said:


> There is a new SVARA-Red IEM, really exciting given how positive the reception was for SVARA-L (Escase). Single dynamic at 50-60$. It's funny that we live in a world where single dynamic driver in IEM brings more attention than multi driver/hybrids.
> Semi-open design if these lines are all open and not just hiding a small vent hole.



Same cable as the BGVP HTVBRHAKD123456 DN1. Good stuff!


----------



## vladstef (Aug 26, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> Same cable as the BGVP HTVBRHAKD123456 DN1. Good stuff!


That cable is around 10$, a standard MMCX cable (I know that **** uses them as well). Looks nice, even though a metal connector would look even better.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Aug 26, 2017)

vladstef said:


> That cable is around 10$, a standard MMCX cable from Chum Buddy McGee (they could be just distributing them and not manufacturing, but I know that **** uses them as well). Looks nice, even though a metal connector would look even better.



That may be, but it's still a nice cable.


----------



## vladstef (Aug 26, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> That may be, but it's still a nice cable.


Agreed!


----------



## B9Scrambler

vladstef said:


> I realized a second later. Delete it fast from my quote, oh no xD



Fixed. All is see now is you naming a fantastic seller.


----------



## mochill

F910 dual driver looks good


----------



## WildSeven

That straight angle looks painful, dose it hit any part of your ear when you sleep side way?


----------



## mochill

I don't have them


----------



## robervaul

Dunu Falcon-C
1 DD flagship
Shell made of liquid metal like (CA's) and driver's made of Carbon Nanotube.
Price unknown.
from twitter/weibo Dunu.


----------



## Holypal

robervaul said:


> Dunu Falcon-C
> 1 DD flagship
> Shell made of liquid metal like (CA's) and driver's made of Carbon Nanotube.
> Price unknown.
> from twitter/weibo Dunu.



Nice! Hope it's the same price range as GR09


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> Dunu Falcon-C
> 1 DD flagship
> Shell made of liquid metal like (CA's) and driver's made of Carbon Nanotube.
> Price unknown.
> from twitter/weibo Dunu.


Drooling over that! Can't wait to learn more.


----------



## chickenmoon

robervaul said:


> Dunu Falcon-C
> 1 DD flagship
> Shell made of liquid metal like (CA's) and driver's made of Carbon Nanotube.
> Price unknown.
> from twitter/weibo Dunu.


Interesting but what does liquid metal mean ?


----------



## crabdog

chickenmoon said:


> Interesting but what does liquid metal mean ?


It means rather than being CNC it's molten and then poured into a mould.


----------



## chickenmoon

crabdog said:


> It means rather than being CNC it's molten and then poured into a mould.


Thanks, I suspected as much but wasn't 100% sure. They should call it cast metal though but I guess this doesn't sound esoteric enough...


----------



## mochill

robervaul said:


> Dunu Falcon-C
> 1 DD flagship
> Shell made of liquid metal like (CA's) and driver's made of Carbon Nanotube.
> Price unknown.
> from twitter/weibo Dunu.


Want


----------



## Slater

chickenmoon said:


> Interesting but what does liquid metal mean ?



T-1000


----------



## mochill

slaterlovesspam said:


> T-1000


B-)


----------



## robervaul

chickenmoon said:


> Interesting but what does liquid metal mean ?


----------



## ScottPilgrim

robervaul said:


> Dunu Falcon-C
> 1 DD flagship
> Shell made of liquid metal like (CA's) and driver's made of Carbon Nanotube.
> Price unknown.
> from twitter/weibo Dunu.


Looks mind blowing. But I wonder how much it'll cost.


----------



## themindfreak

Omg i cant keep up with all the upcoming releases. From HZsound Hybrids to this Dunu Single DD to KZ ZSR and ZS6 and also that Shozy Single DD. As the aliexpress sales is coming I was thinking of getting the HiSenior B6+ 6BA driver iem. Has anyone got any experience with them? Or should I just wait for ZSR and other hybrids/single DD.


----------



## fpessolano

I am also waiting for the Ali sales for either the HiSenior or the Super7


----------



## maxxevv

Quick check shows that there is for both. But selected models it seems.


----------



## themindfreak

fpessolano said:


> I am also waiting for the Ali sales for either the HiSenior or the Super7


Which of the Hisenior models are you looking at?


----------



## fpessolano

themindfreak said:


> Which of the Hisenior models are you looking at?



The B6+


----------



## Podster

leobigfield said:


> Hi guys, looking for some advice. I need to buy a good isolating and comfortable IEM for my wife. She's been using the Fidue A31s for quite some time now but after some years of abuse the cable is breaking. She likes it, but would appreciate any advice on a better IEM within the same price/characteristics.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey Leo, not sure if you can track a pair down but the Klipsch X7 would be a good






Here's a size reference with the Trinity Hyperion's!


----------



## Saoshyant

Anyone getting the Svara IEM?  I'm a big fan of their earbud, and it's apparently on sale on Aliexpress, so kind of tempting.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-Headset-Low-Frequency-Human/32828252916.html


----------



## HungryPanda

Just purchased one on Aliexpress today along with a few others


----------



## Deveraux

What is the best IEM under 100$ right now? Have the KZ ZS5 but it is too sibilant for me. 

I'd like to have the same amount of clarity but without the sibilance. Is there anything under 100$?


----------



## HungryPanda

My favourite at this minute in time is the NICEHCK DIY Graphene MX760 earbud, no sibilance there


----------



## Saoshyant

HungryPanda said:


> My favourite at this minute in time is the NICEHCK DIY Graphene MX760 earbud, no sibilance there



I should see what the price for the sale is.


----------



## HungryPanda

around $22 I think


----------



## Deveraux

I'm looking at an IEM as they're more comfortable to my ears. Any suggestions please?


----------



## Lurk650

Deveraux said:


> I'm looking at an IEM as they're more comfortable to my ears. Any suggestions please?


That doesn't give much, plenty may be comfy but you won't like the sound or price.

Price range
Preferred Sound Sig
Around the Ear or Straight down


----------



## HungryPanda

I just received the B&O Play H3 ANC yesterday and am liking them a lot also I like ADAX-HT06


----------



## Deveraux

Deveraux said:


> What is the best IEM under 100$ right now? Have the KZ ZS5 but it is too sibilant for me.
> 
> I'd like to have the same amount of clarity but without the sibilance. Is there anything under 100$?





Lurk650 said:


> That doesn't give much, plenty may be comfy but you won't like the sound or price.
> 
> Price range
> Preferred Sound Sig
> Around the Ear or Straight down



I have posted it above. Preferred sound signature..uhm.. I like bass (clean and tight, not bloated), very clear mids and highs (just like the ZS5 at least) but without sibilance. Type of wearing doesn't matter as long as it sounds good.  
Thanks!


----------



## Deveraux

HungryPanda said:


> I just received the B&O Play H3 ANC yesterday and am liking them a lot also I like ADAX-HT06


How does both compare with ZS5 (in terms of everything)?


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> Hey Leo, not sure if you can track a pair down but the Klipsch X7 would be a good
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a size reference with the Trinity Hyperion's!



That's one big plug you got on those Hyperions. Is that a 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm TRS adapter or something? I didn't think you could do that.


----------



## Podster

slaterlovesspam said:


> That's one big plug you got on those Hyperions. Is that a 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm TRS adapter or something? I didn't think you could do that.



That's the 3.5 mic cable for iPhone


----------



## Slater

Deveraux said:


> What is the best IEM under 100$ right now? Have the KZ ZS5 but it is too sibilant for me.
> 
> I'd like to have the same amount of clarity but without the sibilance. Is there anything under 100$?



Magaosi K3 Pro or Pioneer SE-CH9T are my favorites ATM. Similar tuning to the ZS5, with no sibilance in either.

Although I don't have any sibilance in my ZS5 - what source are you using with your ZS5? And what tips? Those are 2 quick and easy things to try before you move on from the ZS5 - different sources and tip rolling make a big difference on the ZS5.


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> That's the 3.5 mic cable for iPhone



Doesn't it need a 4-pole TRRS for that?


----------



## teesui

Podster said:


> That's the 3.5 mic cable for iPhone



That's the right angle jack adapter that comes with the Hyperions.

Or at least, used to? I think Trinity doesn't include that anymore.


----------



## Podster

teesui said:


> That's the right angle jack adapter that comes with the Hyperions.
> 
> Or at least, used to? I think Trinity doesn't include that anymore.



Correct on both accounts @teesui , my apologies Slater I was thinking of another thread and picture I posted (have I mentioned I'm old)!!

Anyway teesui is correct that is the 90 degree adapter Trinity used to provide with all iem's for the longest, just a 90 degree 3.5 but I guess it does look large in that shot.


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes I have the Pioneer SE-CH9T and it is a fine earphone too, I find the B&O H3 more comfortable and slightly more neutral


----------



## Robert Turnbull

slaterlovesspam said:


> That's one big plug you got on those Hyperions. Is that a 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm TRS adapter or something? I didn't think you could do that.



Search for the Fiio L26 on penon.. I use one to connect my bal 2.5 to SE 3.5


----------



## Lurk650

I second the CH9T if you can find it under $100. Also the Simgot EN700 Bass is a good choice.


----------



## Sousapro

Well, I pulled the trigger on a pair of **** XBA 6in1 IEMs. Will post a mini review after they arrive.


----------



## anticute

Haven't been here for a while, so I'm just curious - have the Chinese managed to start making decent BA IEM's yet? Looking for something similar to Klipsch or Ety, lots of details and great isolation..


----------



## HiFiChris

anticute said:


> Haven't been here for a while, so I'm just curious - have the Chinese managed to start making decent BA IEM's yet? Looking for something similar to Klipsch or Ety, lots of details and great isolation..



Pai Audio MR3, Rose Technology Mini2.


----------



## maxxevv

anticute said:


> Haven't been here for a while, so I'm just curious - have the Chinese managed to start making decent BA IEM's yet? Looking for something similar to Klipsch or Ety, lots of details and great isolation..



You mean pure BA or BA + DD hybrids ? 

There are quite a few decent ones for the latter and even on a low budget too.


----------



## anticute

HiFiChris said:


> Pai Audio MR3, Rose Technology Mini2.



How would you compare the Mini2 to Ety HF3 or Klipsch X10? 



maxxevv said:


> You mean pure BA or BA + DD hybrids ?
> 
> There are quite a few decent ones for the latter and even on a low budget too.



Pure BA. I don't do hybrids much. Since I use my IEMs mainly on the commute, isolation is one of the most important aspects for me, which more or less rules out anything with a vent.


----------



## maxxevv

I see. 

No idea if these are any good, but for a 6BA (!!!) and the price, which isn't more than the X10...  Might be worth some research time on them before committing. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...678.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.5bdadf47tWFtek

The Super Audio SD6, another 6BA monster has some review on Head-Fi, might be worth a look too.  

To be clear, I have no idea how they sound, just that I have come across them in my searches.  Hope its of help.


----------



## HiFiChris

anticute said:


> How would you compare the Mini2 to Ety HF3 or Klipsch X10?



I've never heard the HF3 or X10 - but own the ER-4S and have the SR and XR on hand.

The Mini2 has got somewhat more bass and warmth (about 4-5 dB) compared to the S/SR, is less forward in the presence range and more relaxed in the middle treble (5-6 kHz). Upper highs are relatively similar again.


----------



## anticute

HiFiChris said:


> I've never heard the HF3 or X10 - but own the ER-4S and have the SR and XR on hand.
> 
> The Mini2 has got somewhat more bass and warmth (about 4-5 dB) compared to the S/SR, is less forward in the presence range and more relaxed in the middle treble (5-6 kHz). Upper highs are relatively similar again.



Thanks Chris! Sounds interesting, and the form factor looks like it would suit me. Should be able to get deep insertion, and thus hopefully good isolation.


----------



## Lurk650

anticute said:


> How would you compare the Mini2 to Ety HF3 or Klipsch X10?
> 
> 
> 
> Pure BA. I don't do hybrids much. Since I use my IEMs mainly on the commute, isolation is one of the most important aspects for me, which more or less rules out anything with a vent.



LZ Big Dipper


----------



## peter123

maxxevv said:


> I see.
> 
> No idea if these are any good, but for a 6BA (!!!) and the price, which isn't more than the X10...  Might be worth some research time on them before committing.
> 
> ...



The Super Audio 6 is excellent imo.


----------



## ClintonL

Hi guys, looking to upgrade my kz-zs5's. I absolutely love the sound signature and how well they image. I have lz-a4's and have had yamaha eph100/brainwav's b2's and honestly prefer the zs5's over all of them. Wondering what can i get with a similar sound signature for around $200 which would be a good upgrade for them?


----------



## Slater

ClintonL said:


> Hi guys, looking to upgrade my kz-zs5's. I absolutely love the sound signature and how well they image. I have lz-a4's and have had yamaha eph100/brainwav's b2's and honestly prefer the zs5's over all of them. Wondering what can i get with a similar sound signature for around $200 which would be a good upgrade for them?



Wow, you prefer ZS5 over LZ-A4. Interesting.

Anything specifically with the ZS5 that you prefer over the A4? I assume you've tried all of the filter combinations on the A4?


----------



## Pilotdog68

I am considering the Tennmak Crazy Cello's because they are on super sale right now. Has anyone compared them to the current "mid-budget" darlings like the RHA 750 or 1more Triple? I'm having trouble finding many reviews/opinions on it.


----------



## DBaldock9

Pilotdog68 said:


> I am considering the Tennmak Crazy Cello's because they are on super sale right now. Has anyone compared them to the current "mid-budget" darlings like the RHA 750 or 1more Triple? I'm having trouble finding many reviews/opinions on it.



Of my $25 - $50 earphones, I actually prefer their sound in this order:

01.) NiceHCK W1 - Earphone, 16Ω, 125dB/mW, 10Hz-24KHz, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic, MMCX cable [$38.76]

02.) BossHiFi B3 - Earphone, 16Ω, 123dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable [$28.49]

03.) HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 - Earphone, 32Ω, 101dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable w/Mic [$34.35]

04.) Tennmak Crazy Cello - Earphone, 28Ω, 105dB/mW, 5Hz-70KHz, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic, Tethered cable [$49.23]

05.) **** DT2 IE800 v2 - Earphone, 16Ω, 118dB/mW, 6Hz-23.5KHz, Ceramic housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable [$25.62]

06.) **** 4in1 (2016) - Earphone, 32Ω, 108dB/mW, 10Hz-30KHz, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable [$28.86]

07.) AK Light (2016) - Earphone, 32Ω, 90dB/mW, 12Hz-24KHz, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic, Tethered cable [$36.34]

08.) Remax RM-600M - Earphone, 16Ω, 97dB/mW, 18Hz-22KHz, Metal housing, 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable w/Mic [$25.19]


----------



## Pilotdog68 (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks. I'll check out #1 since it is cheaper than the Cello and has mmcx. Any further thoughts on the W1? Sound sig, etc?

Still interested in any comparison between Cello and RHA 750 and 1more Tiple


----------



## Dany1

Can someone please suggest how to cover up this copper wire.It's still intact and earphone works fine, but it's only a matter of time until it breaks if i leave it openly like this.


----------



## Pilotdog68 (Aug 29, 2017)

Dany1 said:


> Can someone please suggest how to cover up this copper wire.It's still intact and earphone works fine, but it's only a matter of time until it breaks if i leave it openly like this.



Heatshrink.

Don't cover just the wire, carry the heatshrink as far up the attachment point as you can to spread out the stress. Since it is angled, you might have to use self-adhesive heatshrink to keep it from just sliding down the wire.

edit: poster below said sugru, and that would probably work better if you have it.


----------



## HungryPanda

A little black Sugru would do the trick


----------



## vladstef

Dany1 said:


> Can someone please suggest how to cover up this copper wire.It's still intact and earphone works fine, but it's only a matter of time until it breaks if i leave it openly like this.


I am not sure what IEM that is, I don't know if the cable is removable. It doesn't appear to be, so the only thing you can do is use some kind of a sticky tape and combine it with super glue so that it sticks better. Try to pull the rubber to the plastic part as close as possible, use a small amount of super glue on the plastic and the rubber, try not to let any of it touch the exposed wires, and then wrap around some electrical tape or any sort of tape really. Also, be careful, don't use too much glue, you don't want that to ever come into contact with your skin.
It won't be elegant but it could extend their life by a lot if done with some patience. Sugru is also an option as HunryPanda said, if you have access to it.


----------



## danimoca

Recabling the Havi's isn't very difficult.


----------



## vladstef

danimoca said:


> Recabling the Havi's isn't very difficult.


Well, there you have it, this would be the best option, but it is a 'serious' diy project for someone who just wanted to have a quick fix.


----------



## Dany1

Well thanks for all the help guys.Although i don't have sugru.I'll just buy some on aliexpress as i want to play safe.

I did try to tie all the wire with black cotton thread,put glue over it then i applied tape all around it but it wasn't reliable at all and i had to remove it all.



danimoca said:


> Recabling the Havi's isn't very difficult.





vladstef said:


> Well, there you have it, this would be the best option, but it is a 'serious' diy project for someone who just wanted to have a quick fix.



I do have a spare havi b3.It's left channel doesn't work due to blown driver.But it's wire could definitely come is handy.However,i've zero experience with wire fixing and like i said i'd like to play safe.


----------



## vector84

I would tend to think some masking tape and spray on electrical tape or tool dip...

But Sugru would probably be easier to work with.


----------



## snip3r77

Pilotdog68 said:


> Thanks. I'll check out #1 since it is cheaper than the Cello and has mmcx. Any further thoughts on the W1? Sound sig, etc?
> 
> Still interested in any comparison between Cello and RHA 750 and 1more Tiple


Pls grab a Vido to go with it. You'd be amazed


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> A little black Sugru would do the trick



+1


----------



## ru9

Dany1 said:


> Can someone please suggest how to cover up this copper wire.It's still intact and earphone works fine, but it's only a matter of time until it breaks if i leave it openly like this.



I use Teflon Tape:


----------



## 1clearhead

ClintonL said:


> Hi guys, looking to upgrade my kz-zs5's. I absolutely love the sound signature and how well they image. I have lz-a4's and have had yamaha eph100/brainwav's b2's and honestly prefer the zs5's over all of them. Wondering what can i get with a similar sound signature for around $200 which would be a good upgrade for them?


Get the SENDIY M1221. 

....you won't be dissappointed, plus SENDIY backs his products 100%. No third party sellers, which is a plus as well.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...0hY7sw&id=540748267325&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail


-Clear


----------



## DBaldock9

Pilotdog68 said:


> Thanks. I'll check out #1 since it is cheaper than the Cello and has mmcx. Any further thoughts on the W1? Sound sig, etc?
> 
> Still interested in any comparison between Cello and RHA 750 and 1more Tiple



I described my impression of the W1, when they arrived, in another thread - "_It comes with a nice cable, and several different styles & sizes of ear tips.  The frequency response seems to have a mild "V-shape", with good Bass impact (down to 20-Hz); a slightly recessed Midrange; and clear, detailed Treble._"

While I do have the Cello, I haven't heard either the RHA 750 or 1More Triple.


----------



## Apputty

ClintonL said:


> Hi guys, looking to upgrade my kz-zs5's. I absolutely love the sound signature and how well they image. I have lz-a4's and have had yamaha eph100/brainwav's b2's and honestly prefer the zs5's over all of them. Wondering what can i get with a similar sound signature for around $200 which would be a good upgrade for them?


As you like kz zs5 your can wait for 2 Weeks and check out kz zs6 once it is out.
It's going to be metal housing with different colors. Don't have much idea about sound though. You would have to wait for some reviews.


----------



## Pilotdog68 (Aug 30, 2017)

DBaldock9 said:


> I described my impression of the W1, when they arrived, in another thread - "_It comes with a nice cable, and several different styles & sizes of ear tips.  The frequency response seems to have a mild "V-shape", with good Bass impact (down to 20-Hz); a slightly recessed Midrange; and clear, detailed Treble._"
> 
> While I do have the Cello, I haven't heard either the RHA 750 or 1More Triple.



Mmm I will probably stay away from the W1 then. I prefer a more balanced sound, even slightly mid-forward as long as the sub-bass and treble sparkle aren't completely rolled off. From the few reviews of the Cello I have found, I believe it will suite my tastes a little better.


----------



## Lurk650

Pilotdog68 said:


> Mmm I will probably stay away from the W1 then. I prefer a more balanced sound, even slightly mid-forward as long as the sub-bass and treble sparkle aren't completely rolled off. From the few reviews of the Cello I have found, I believe it will suite my tastes a little better.


Pioneer CH9T


----------



## Pilotdog68

Lurk650 said:


> Pioneer CH9T



Worth almost 3 times the price of the Tennmaks?


----------



## Skullophile

This is the fit kit that comes with UE900. The silicones are in the middle row and the foamies are on the outside row. With 6 different sizes of silicones and 3 sizes of foamies only a true re-re could get a bad fit. Even though you settle on one size and you're dunzo, I still wish more companies would do this. Nozzle size makes a huge difference in fit so options are what's needed every time. Sure, we all have lots of tips but these ones are up there with the best of the best. Such soft silicone they disappear. If KZ ZS5 came with a kit like this impressions wouldn't be so vastly different imo. Also the impressions were from people from such different stages of their audio iem journey.


----------



## Lurk650

Pilotdog68 said:


> Worth almost 3 times the price of the Tennmaks?



Worth the price, yes. Very much so. I had the Tennmak Pro's and they are good, once you do the port hole mod to fix the mid bass but the Pioneer is easily ahead of them. The a smooth, non fatiguing listen. The bass goes deep with great rumble and good control, mids are a bit forward letting details come through easily, the highs are present but tame. The width of the stage is above average. Depth I'd call about avg. Imaging is really good IMO. My CA Lyra II will be here tomorrow and my Pioneers CH9T are going back to gym duty.


----------



## HiFiChris

Skullophile said:


> This is the fit kit that comes with UE900.



Just a small correction, no criticism: those are the tips of the UE900S - the ones for the UE900, while similar in sound output, are not colour-coded and I think there are not as many sizes (I could be wrong about the size (won't take my UE900's package out right now, too lazy), but am 100% certain about the colour-coding).


----------



## Skullophile

Thanks Chris, I have some tips that I'm pretty sure came from the non S version of the UE900 and they are more of a grey clear colour. I think I'll make this post in the KZ thread, it'll make more sense there.


----------



## danimoca (Aug 30, 2017)

Not many people here talking about the Somic V4's.

I've been listening them for about 4 months now and can't really find many flaws in them (sonically, in the fit, build quality, etc.).

All IEM's under 100$ I tried seem to emphasize something. These just have a tiny bit of bass bump. The rest is just so smooth. No harshness at all.


----------



## mochill

All of you guys need to get the shozy X aaw hibiki=-O=-O=-O


----------



## B9Scrambler

danimoca said:


> Not many people here talking about the Somic V4's.
> 
> I've been listening them for about 4 months now and can't really find many flaws in them (sonically, in the fit, build quality, etc.).
> 
> All IEM's under 100$ I tried seem to emphasize something. These just have a tiny bit of bass bump. The rest is just so smooth. No harshness at all.



There's a reason I gave them a glowing review a while back. Pending you can get them to fit properly (stubby nozzle + wide housing causes issue for some), they sound absolutely amazing for the price.


----------



## danimoca (Aug 30, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> There's a reason I gave them a glowing review a while back. Pending you can get them to fit properly (stubby nozzle + wide housing causes issue for some), they sound absolutely amazing for the price.



Yes, the fit is quite shallow. For me personally, they fit beautifully.

Ordered the Einsear T2! Hope it lives up to the reviews also


----------



## BrunoC (Aug 30, 2017)

The Somic V4 is really great. Good clarity and overall balance. Some reviews say that there's no subass, but if you use foam tips you get great bass and some sub-bass.
Shame that they don't quite have the popularity that they deserve.

PS: B9Scrambler's review is top notch. I read it before I made the purchase and it was worth it. So, many thanks to you, B9!


----------



## B9Scrambler

BrunoC said:


> The Somic V4 is really great. Good clarity and overall balance. Some reviews say that there's no subass, but if you use foam tips you get great bass and some sub-bass.
> Shame that they don't quite have the popularity that they deserve.
> 
> PS: B9Scrambler's review is top notch. I read it before I made the purchase and it was worth it. So, many thanks to you, B9!



Glad I didn't steer you in the wrong direction!  I'm quite content with them being a hidden gem, haha.


----------



## Dany1

Just a little update on my havi exposed copper wire fixing quest.


 

Lol so this is how i covered the exposed copper wire now.With a clay moulding that's meant for kids.  it's holding it pretty well so far and i've tried to properly distribute the weight and the mould adjusts to the position when i wear it over the ear and is now acting like a memory wire.I guess this should be safe enough to finally use my havi again now.I still plan to get some sugru or heatshrink tho.But for the time being,i can listen to them again until i settle for a more solid fix.


----------



## DBaldock9

If someone likes the sound of the LZ A4 earphones, which brand / model of earphones do you consider to have an upgrade in detail retrieval & sound stage presentation, while providing a similar Bass response (tunable, if possible)?

Thanks for your suggestions,
David Baldock


----------



## loomisjohnson

DBaldock9 said:


> I described my impression of the W1, when they arrived, in another thread - "_It comes with a nice cable, and several different styles & sizes of ear tips.  The frequency response seems to have a mild "V-shape", with good Bass impact (down to 20-Hz); a slightly recessed Midrange; and clear, detailed Treble._"
> 
> While I do have the Cello, I haven't heard either the RHA 750 or 1More Triple.


david, i'm intrigued that the w1 is your favorite--we generally have similar tastes. how are they for comfort/isolation/sensitivity?


----------



## Sylmar

BrunoC said:


> The Somic V4 is really great. Good clarity and overall balance. Some reviews say that there's no subass, but if you use foam tips you get great bass and some sub-bass.
> Shame that they don't quite have the popularity that they deserve.
> 
> PS: B9Scrambler's review is top notch. I read it before I made the purchase and it was worth it. So, many thanks to you, B9!



I really like them overear. For me personally a much better fit.


----------



## DBaldock9

loomisjohnson said:


> david, i'm intrigued that the w1 is your favorite--we generally have similar tastes. how are they for comfort/isolation/sensitivity?



While they may look a little odd, the small-ish diameter (~15.6mm) and nozzle offset, actually allows them to fit comfortably in my ears.  I wear the cables over-the-ear.
My choice of eartips provides good comfort and isolation (just wish they sold them as sets of single sizes, since I don't need the Small & Medium) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-P...tips-for-Inner-ear-Earphones/32670205604.html
Some pertinent specs from the NiceHCK AliExpress store (notice the fairly high Sensitivity of 125dB):

Frequency Response Range: 10-24000Hz
Resistance: 16Ω
Vocalism Principle: Dynamic
Sensitivity: 125±3dB

(Image from NiceHCK AliExpress store, showing stock eartips)


----------



## Podster

So now that I've been playing around in the budget Chi-Fi arena I just had to try this crazy looking clip on which at the time of my purchase cost a whopping $1.69 now going for $2.53. I always talk about what one can get for next to nothing but still can hold it's own especially for price, well this little rig right here cost a whopping $27.68 shipped and once again this hobby has made tremendous strides in the last 15 years as I remember paying close to $40 for a Nomad 128GB alone. I doubt these clip-ons have a long life in them but for $1.69 I'm simply amazed at just how good these sound and when I see people walk into Best Buy for a $9.99 pair of Skull Candy's I just cringe as IMHO they can't hold a candle to these Glylezee clips even at $2.53 a pair and this little X11 DAP has been killer and running strong for 4-5 months now, holds a great charge and even though artwork is tiny it's legible. My only concern is some 12-13 year old is missing their childhood in order to bring these items to us As a fan of the KSC75 clip on and Porta Pro's I say take a chance with that $2.53


----------



## crabdog

Am really blown away right now by how good these sound.


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> Am really blown away right now by how good these sound.


I see this on Aliexpress  , it looks very interesting and if am not wrong this iem has 9 different tuning options  , so please share some impressions about it and how the tuning tools work  ,? i think there is something different than other tunable iems  .


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Am really blown away right now by how good these sound.



Finally an impression, TK does amazing work, and was hoping this one would do well.  I really don't need it, but I'm tempted nonetheless.


----------



## Podster

Saoshyant said:


> Finally an impression, TK does amazing work, and was hoping this one would do well.  I really don't need it, but I'm tempted nonetheless.



Well of course, they are the Kings of Tone after all


----------



## Saoshyant

@Podster @crabdog The question is, try the Ninetails, or the Super 6, if I were to pick up a TK IEM that is.


----------



## Podster

THX @Saoshyant


----------



## crabdog

Saoshyant said:


> Finally an impression, TK does amazing work, and was hoping this one would do well.  I really don't need it, but I'm tempted nonetheless.


Yep, I will try some filter combos today and give some more impressions. I really like the cable on them too, Stay tuned for more later!


----------



## mochill

You guys really need to get the hibiki asap


----------



## Pilotdog68 (Aug 31, 2017)

Help me out here fellas.

I want to get some IEM's before the sale ends on AE in 2 days. I want MMCX connectors and a balanced sound profile with full mids, but there are so many options! The problem is that Chi-fi reviews always rave about value for money compared to mainstream options, but that doesn't help compare between price brackets within Chi-Fi.

For instance, are some of the $100+ options like TK 9-tail, Fiio F9, and Magaosi K3 still a great value compared to cheaper models like Tennmak Pro and **** UES? Or are they only a good value when compared to more expensive mainstream offering?


----------



## crabdog

Pilotdog68 said:


> Help me out here fellas.
> 
> I want to get some IEM's before the sale ends on AE in 2 days. I want MMCX connectors and a balanced sound profile with full mids, but there are so many options! The problem is that Chi-fi reviews always rave about value for money compared to mainstream options, but that doesn't help compare between price brackets within Chi-Fi.
> 
> For instance, are some of the $100+ options like TK 9-tail and Magaosi K3 still a great value compared to cheaper models like Tennmak Pro and **** UES? Or are they only a good value when compared to more expensive mainstream offering?


The TK 9-tail is leagues ahead of the Tenmak Pro IMO. The Pro is still a good earphone, especially if you can get it on sale but the 9-tail outdoes it in every aspect in regards to sound. Ergonomically the Pro is hard to beat though and I'm curious to know how other people find the fit of the TK as it has a very unusual form factor.


----------



## alvinlim2010

crabdog said:


> The TK 9-tail is leagues ahead of the Tenmak Pro IMO. The Pro is still a good earphone, especially if you can get it on sale but the 9-tail outdoes it in every aspect in regards to sound. Ergonomically the Pro is hard to beat though and I'm curious to know how other people find the fit of the TK as it has a very unusual form factor.


And how will these compared against at the Lz A4?


----------



## crabdog

alvinlim2010 said:


> And how will these compared against at the Lz A4?


Will need some more time with them and some direct comparison before I can answer this question properly BUT these are probably the closest I've heard to the A4 at the $100 price point.


----------



## alvinlim2010

crabdog said:


> Will need some more time with them and some direct comparison before I can answer this question properly BUT these are probably the closest I've heard to the A4 at the $100 price point.


So I guess wouldn't make much sense to get these if I have the A4? The Ali sale is ending soon so I'm contemplating what to get!


----------



## crabdog

alvinlim2010 said:


> So I guess wouldn't make much sense to get these if I have the A4? The Ali sale is ending soon so I'm contemplating what to get!


Well I guess it depends how much you like the A4 and what you're looking for. Do you find the A4 comfortable? I'm the only one I know of that has the 9-tail and it's very comfortable for me but I'm not sure how it would be for smaller ears. Also I'm not sure why you'd be looking for something that costs half the price of the A4? Do you have a good source? Maybe you should look for a good deal on a DAP.


----------



## Griffith

alvinlim2010 said:


> So I guess wouldn't make much sense to get these if I have the A4? The Ali sale is ending soon so I'm contemplating what to get!



I would recommend picking up the Vsonic VSD3S which are currently at half-price. At $25/30ish and given the reviews and opinions I've read, they seem to be a really good deal at that price. There are also some nice deals on the Vsonic GR07.


----------



## Griffith

Pilotdog68 said:


> Help me out here fellas.
> 
> I want to get some IEM's before the sale ends on AE in 2 days. I want MMCX connectors and a balanced sound profile with full mids, but there are so many options! The problem is that Chi-fi reviews always rave about value for money compared to mainstream options, but that doesn't help compare between price brackets within Chi-Fi.
> 
> For instance, are some of the $100+ options like TK 9-tail, Fiio F9, and Magaosi K3 still a great value compared to cheaper models like Tennmak Pro and **** UES? Or are they only a good value when compared to more expensive mainstream offering?



The Tennmak Pro are balanced-ish for the most part, but they have rather refrained sub-bass and high frequencies that lends them a balanced sounding but "dry" presentation. If you want something that sounds a bit more full and balanced I would recommend you get a GR07 Classic. I own another earphone, the Vivo XE800 which, supposedly, use the same drivers the GR07 use and that, and the fact that they now have a version of them with removable MMCX cable were all it took to convince me.

Also, while you're at the VSONIC store I would recommend having a look at the VSD3S. The cable is not removable and they aren't balanced sounding but they do sound rather good from many reviews I've read over the months. I've been window shopping them for months and right now at 50% discount they are at a very attractive price point.


----------



## crabdog

Griffith said:


> The Tennmak Pro are balanced-ish for the most part, but they have rather refrained sub-bass and high frequencies that lends them a balanced sounding but "dry" presentation. If you want something that sounds a bit more full and balanced I would recommend you get a GR07 Classic. I own another earphone, the Vivo XE800 which, supposedly, use the same drivers the GR07 use and that, and the fact that they now have a version of them with removable MMCX cable were all it took to convince me.
> 
> Also, while you're at the VSONIC store I would recommend having a look at the VSD3S. The cable is not removable and they aren't balanced sounding but they do sound rather good from many reviews I've read over the months. I've been window shopping them for months and right now at 50% discount they are at a very attractive price point.


You're not hearing the same Tenmak Pro that I have that's for sure.


----------



## Griffith

crabdog said:


> You're not hearing the same Tenmak Pro that I have that's for sure.



It would be creepy if I was because I'm using them right now. I'm basing my opinion based on my own perception of how they sound and some readings I've seen like here: https://audiobudget.com/product/Tennmak/Pro

Though my opinion on how bright the highs are differs from that reviewer, I wouldn't say they are very bright, but either way, the GR07 are a nice balanced-sounding earphone that is recommended by many audiophiles and audiophile sites.

You don't have to take my word for it.

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/vsonic-gr07-and-gr07-bass-edition

http://theheadphonelist.com/earphone-buyers-guide/ - http://theheadphonelist.com/brief-impressions-vsonic-gr07-classic-plus-warning/

http://www.lachlanlikesathing.com/p/favourite-things-earphones.html

I'm sure you can find many more recommendations for them with a quick Google search, but honestly if those don't suffice I don't think any amount of them will.


----------



## crabdog

Griffith said:


> It would be creepy if I was because I'm using them right now. I'm basing my opinion based on my own perception of how they sound and some readings I've seen like here: https://audiobudget.com/product/Tennmak/Pro
> 
> Though my opinion on how bright the highs are differs from that reviewer, I wouldn't say they are very bright, but either way, the GR07 are a nice balanced-sounding earphone that is recommended by many audiophiles and audiophile sites.
> 
> ...


I don't doubt your claims on the gr07 because I've never heard it. That audiobudget review has been discussed here before though and pretty much everyone agreed he was way off the mark with that one.


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 1, 2017)

If 'balanced' and generally neutral on a budget, I do think the Urbanfun Hi-fi (1DD+1BA) is a highly underrated gem. On sale now, think you can find them at about US$20 +/-.
You don't have to take my word for it but you definitely can read on the reviews at Vidal's Asian Provocative Ear website and Audiobudget.  They both rate it very highly. 

https://audiobudget.com/product/URBANFUN/Hi-Fi

http://www.aproear.co.uk/urbanfun-hifi/

I have not tried the Blon/Bosshifi B3 but the guys' description seem to fit the requirements to a 'T'.
http://www.aproear.co.uk/bosshifi-b3/

If the above are too low-brow for your tastes, you can consider the Super Audio SD6,  6BA  monsters. Some glowing reviews here on Head-fi and if you search hard enough on the Aliexpress sales going on now, they can be found for as low as US$144/-. 

Hope its of some help.


----------



## Pilotdog68 (Sep 1, 2017)

Pilotdog68 said:


> Help me out here fellas.
> 
> I want to get some IEM's before the sale ends on AE in 2 days. I want MMCX connectors and a balanced sound profile with full mids, but there are so many options! The problem is that Chi-fi reviews always rave about value for money compared to mainstream options, but that doesn't help compare between price brackets within Chi-Fi.
> 
> For instance, are some of the $100+ options like TK 9-tail, Fiio F9, and Magaosi K3 still a great value compared to cheaper models like Tennmak Pro and **** UES? Or are they only a good value when compared to more expensive mainstream offering?



So it sounds like everyone agrees for $50-$100 you can get a big upgrade from my current Tennmak Pros'?

If so, one more question:  *Is there anything with a lot of filter options like the 9-tails but with a flatter side profile like the K3's or UES's? I would like something that would allow me to lay down comfortably while wearing them.*


----------



## themindfreak

I might be one of the few people that actually dont like the VSD3S and Gr07... I borrowed both from my friends before and I never liked them from the start. VSD3s is a VERY warm sounding earphone that I can accept to a certain degree but it has VERY plasticky highs. It sounds extremely artificial to me. The GR07 is neutral and clear and ever so slightly V-shaped but still has that plasticky highs although it is more tolerable than compared to the VSD3S. The one thing I hate on the GR07 is its peaky female vocal sibilance. The vocal sibilance is quite drastic IMO.


----------



## Griffith

crabdog said:


> I don't doubt your claims on the gr07 because I've never heard it. That audiobudget review has been discussed here before though and pretty much everyone agreed he was way off the mark with that one.



Well, in terms of earphones that are on sale and are well regarded, or that I've heard/read talked about considerably here or elsewhere here are a few earphones I can recommend:

Vsonic VSD3S - they were, supposedly, tuned to try to match the Westone 4R signature. Although they fall short of that goal, most people regard it as a very enjoyable earphone. Normally they are priced around $50 but currently they are at half the price.

**** PT15 - a nice sounding earbud with removable cable. I've seen them talked about for their soundstage and build quality though I've never heard them. If you don't need the MMCX cable you can get them for around $8 

Magaosi K3 Pro - these used to be fairly well regarded but after reading many comments on the Fiio F9 thread, it seems that a few head-fiers prefer the F9 to them. With that said, there's still a pretty good discount on them right now.

TFZ King/S5/S4/X5 - all of these TFZ earphones are fairly well regarded on head-fi though I'm not sure which is the "best" or what are the differences between them. If I'm not mistaken, I think the TFZ King is the most balanced sounding of them all, and some of the other models are based on the same drivers with different tuning while others use entirely different drivers. It would require more research to be able to recommend one of these specifically, but I think they're all worth reading about at least. They all have a pretty nice discount and are priced very similarly which makes the choice even harder (in terms of being able to discern them or their qualities apart)

These are the sales that I noticed that might interest you and that I know a little bit a bout. I hope this helps you in some way.


----------



## Griffith

themindfreak said:


> I might be one of the few people that actually dont like the VSD3S and Gr07... I borrowed both from my friends before and I never liked them from the start. VSD3s is a VERY warm sounding earphone that I can accept to a certain degree but it has VERY plasticky highs. It sounds extremely artificial to me. The GR07 is neutral and clear and ever so slightly V-shaped but still has that plasticky highs although it is more tolerable than compared to the VSD3S. The one thing I hate on the GR07 is its peaky female vocal sibilance. The vocal sibilance is quite drastic IMO.



That is one of the things that Tyll pointed out in his review but given that I'm not overly sensitive to high pitched sounds I don't think that will diminish my enjoyment:



> The treble is nice and present as well—in fact, one of the GR07's strengths is how well it covers the entire frequency spectrum. The top end does give one thing to complain about—a mildly uneven response that results in a slightly hot, at times sibilant, sound. This is rarely an issue at low to moderate listening volumes, except on records already prone to sibilance, but the GR07 is clearly not for the treble-sensitive.



https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/vsonic-gr07-and-gr07-bass-edition-page-2#JjIMh05sY3VHWsyj.99


----------



## crabdog

Griffith said:


> Well, in terms of earphones that are on sale and are well regarded, or that I've heard/read talked about considerably here or elsewhere here are a few earphones I can recommend:
> 
> Vsonic VSD3S - they were, supposedly, tuned to try to match the Westone 4R signature. Although they fall short of that goal, most people regard it as a very enjoyable earphone. Normally they are priced around $50 but currently they are at half the price.
> 
> ...


The King is a good earphone and sounds _very_ similar to the Series 4 but I find the fit on the Series 4 much nicer. It fits in my ears perfectly. I like the new 2-pin connectors too, I'm starting to prefer those over MMCX.

The FiiO F9 intrigues me and I'd love to hear that. Seems like a very good bundle for $99.


----------



## Griffith (Sep 1, 2017)

crabdog said:


> The King is a good earphone and sounds _very_ similar to the Series 4 but I find the fit on the Series 4 much nicer. It fits in my ears perfectly. I like the new 2-pin connectors too, I'm starting to prefer those over MMCX.
> 
> The FiiO F9 intrigues me and I'd love to hear that. Seems like a very good bundle for $99.



I ended up ordering the F9 after some of the comments Brooko made about them. I feel tempted to get the Kings now that they are discounted, but I do have concerns about the fit. The KZ ZST have a similar shape and although I enjoy them, they don't fit my ears as nicely as other earphones.

How do the Series 4 sound compared to the King? I heard that the Series were a bit more V-shaped and bassy than the Exclusive series.


----------



## Lurk650

alvinlim2010 said:


> So I guess wouldn't make much sense to get these if I have the A4? The Ali sale is ending soon so I'm contemplating what to get!


The A4 are one of the best sub $200 IEMs still. What are you exactly looking for that they don't do?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Griffith said:


> I ended up ordering the F9 after some of the comments Brooko made about them. I feel tempted to get the Kings now that they are discounted, but I do have concerns about the fit. The KZ ZST have a similar shape and although I enjoy them, they don't fit my ears as nicely as other earphones.
> 
> How do the Series 4 sound compared to the King? I heard that the Series were a bit more V-shaped and bassy than the Exclusive series.



The Series 4 actually fits in nicely with the Exclusive lineup in terms of sound sig. I was expecting them to be a lot darker and bassier given descriptions of the rest of the  lineup, but nope. Sounds like a less energetic Exclusive iem.


----------



## Griffith (Sep 1, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> The Series 4 actually fits in nicely with the Exclusive lineup in terms of sound sig. I was expecting them to be a lot darker and bassier given descriptions of the rest of the  lineup, but nope. Sounds like a less energetic Exclusive iem.



I'm not sure what that means though because there are significant differences between some of the Exclusive IEMs. Can you elaborate on how they sound compared to the Kings which are the ones I was most interested in from the Exclusive line?


----------



## Francisk

themindfreak said:


> I might be one of the few people that actually dont like the VSD3S and Gr07... I borrowed both from my friends before and I never liked them from the start. VSD3s is a VERY warm sounding earphone that I can accept to a certain degree but it has VERY plasticky highs. It sounds extremely artificial to me. The GR07 is neutral and clear and ever so slightly V-shaped but still has that plasticky highs although it is more tolerable than compared to the VSD3S. The one thing I hate on the GR07 is its peaky female vocal sibilance. The vocal sibilance is quite drastic IMO.


GR07 V shaped....I don't think so...not with my GR07 Classic


----------



## B9Scrambler

Griffith said:


> I'm not sure what that means though. Can you elaborate on how they sound compared to the Kings which are the ones I was most interested in from the Exclusive line?



Of course. 
Source: Asus G73 -> TEAC HA-501 desktop amp
Tips: Stock medium wide bore single flange

- similar, slightly thin, dry presentation
- King has better sub-bass extension with less mid-bass presence; 4 is more balanced in the low end imo
- King's treble is more prominent; more sparkle and air with better clarity but can get a touch harsh
- 4's midrange is more recessed but still very clear and intelligible
- 4 comes across to me as the better balanced earphone; treble/mids/bass all have about equal prominence vs. the King which focuses on treble/mids
- 4 sounds slightly veiled, less crisp, and a touch dulled in comparison to my ears; easier to listen to over long periods than the King which can get tiring
- 4 might have an even larger sound stage, or it just seems that way due to the pulled back vocals
- imaging and separation is slightly better on the King; the 4 is more alike the Ex. 3 in that regard

The 4's general sound is very similar to the Exclusive lineup, but less energetic. I think it's good, just a bit boring compared to the King and 5. I like the extra treble and find the 4 dials it down just a bit too much for my preferences. Keep in mind that I listen at very low volumes. Turning it up a lot livens up the 4, but that's not how I listen (I enjoy being able to hear well) so that doesn't factor into the above comparo.

Hope this is more helpful!


----------



## Pilotdog68

How do the Mee P1's stand up to the newer 9-tail and Fiio F9?


----------



## bjaardker

I posted this in the TFZ Exclusive thread, but since it deals with another Chi-Fi favorite (KZ ZS5) I thought I'd share it here since I know there's been discussion about both.

Did a little A/B'ing between my EX5s and the KZ ZS5s yesterday. I wouldn't say that one is "better" than the other since the sound signatures and what's inside of them are so different.

Here are some impressions:

You can really hear how the BA affects the treble on the ZS5 sound when you compare it to the dynamic driver IEM of the Ex5. There's quite a bit more texture to the sound up top on the ZS5. That's not to say that the Ex5 doesn't have good treble extension, it's just different. If you like the sound of a BA you'll say the ZS5 has more "Sparkle". If you don't like the sound of a BA you would probably say the treble on the KZ sounds "Artificial".
When it comes to bass, the Ex5 is fuller and warmer with more detail. However, some who don't care for as much bottom end may complain about the mid-bass. While there's not a hump, and there's no bleed, it's more present in the sound. The KZ actually has a little better sub-bass extension than the Ex5, but less bass presence overall. However I can see where a non basshead might say the KZ has "More bass" due to the extra air movement on the really low sub-bass hits. One other thing to note on the KZ. From time to time there is some distortion that pops up in the bass, almost like the buzzing from some driver flex.
The mids are the only place where I would say the Ex5 actually "beats" the KZ. The Ex5 has a fullness and warmth that makes listening to vocal tracks so relaxing. The KZ on the other hand has recessed "hollowness" to the sound in the middle of the spectrum. It's almost as though the crossover was set too far to the bottom on the dynamics and the top on the BAs.
Both IEMs have above average soundstage. The ZS5 has slight edge on separation, but I believe that should be expected when comparing a single driver to multiple drivers. However, that separation is exaggerated in some tracks by KZ's lack of fullness in the midrange. It's at that point in the A/B that you realize it's not separation, it's the KZ not faithfully reproducing the sound. I believe that also affects people's perception of the soundstage and why some say the ZS5 sounds almost "holographic". The lack of mids can make things seem further away.
Outcome: After all was said and done, I ended up putting my TFZ Ex5s back in for the rest of the day. They're just nicer to listen to. Fuller, warmer, more detailed across the whole spectrum, and physically more comfortable to wear.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> You're not hearing the same Tenmak Pro that I have that's for sure.



I've also got one and that's far from balanced.....


----------



## Griffith

B9Scrambler said:


> Of course.
> Source: Asus G73 -> TEAC HA-501 desktop amp
> Tips: Stock medium wide bore single flange
> 
> ...



It didn't make my decision any easier because both of them sound like great purchases but it did fully answer my question and I can't thank you enough for answering it in such detail. Thank you very much!


 

Also I have these three new toys to play. It sounds like I'm going to have a nice weekend, what do you guys think?


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> Yep, I will try some filter combos today and give some more impressions. I really like the cable on them too, Stay tuned for more later!


I also just received these and am feeling very positive about them. I was hesitant about their ergonomics because of how they look, but they're very comfortable and super easy to get a good seal. Of course ymmv.


----------



## Shmulkey

Griffith said:


> I would recommend picking up the Vsonic VSD3S which are currently at half-price. At $25/30ish and given the reviews and opinions I've read, they seem to be a really good deal at that price. There are also some nice deals on the Vsonic GR07.



Which site has the VSD3S at that price?


----------



## Griffith

Shmulkey said:


> Which site has the VSD3S at that price?



The official store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VSO...1.0&pvid=7cb3be5a-e115-4c72-89f4-619d6729b398


----------



## Slater

Griffith said:


> The official store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VSO...1.0&pvid=7cb3be5a-e115-4c72-89f4-619d6729b398



If the VSD3S sounds anything like the VSD5S, that's a great IEM and at a great price. I love my VSD5S.

I ran across more than 1 complaint that VSonic IEMs seem to break easily (ie the most common complaint was 1 or the drivers stop working at around 12 months). Not sure what fails - a solder joint, or something with the driver itself (such as the voice coil breaking). I don't use mine every day, so hopefully mine last a long time.


----------



## mochill

http://www.shozy-hk.com/hibiki/


----------



## randomnin

mochill said:


> http://www.shozy-hk.com/hibiki/


You need to address this issue of yours


----------



## snip3r77

slaterlovesspam said:


> If the VSD3S sounds anything like the VSD5S, that's a great IEM and at a great price. I love my VSD5S.
> 
> I ran across more than 1 complaint that VSonic IEMs seem to break easily (ie the most common complaint was 1 or the drivers stop working at around 12 months). Not sure what fails - a solder joint, or something with the driver itself (such as the voice coil breaking). I don't use mine every day, so hopefully mine last a long time.


How does it compares with zs5?


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> I also just received these and am feeling very positive about them. I was hesitant about their ergonomics because of how they look, but they're very comfortable and super easy to get a good seal. Of course ymmv.


Right? Glad to hear you're liking them too. I'm listening to mine right now actually. Which filters are you using? I've settled on the silver backs and red nozzles for the moment.


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> Right? Glad to hear you're liking them too. I'm listening to mine right now actually. Which filters are you using? I've settled on the silver backs and red nozzles for the moment.


I experimented with the filters for only a little bit. I definitely haven't spent enough time filter rolling yet, but I seem to keep coming back to the red back and silver/pinkish colored front. These really have been a pleasant surprise and I find myself enjoying them more and more the longer I have them in my ears.


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> I experimented with the filters for only a little bit. I definitely haven't spent enough time filter rolling yet, but I seem to keep coming back to the red back and silver/pinkish colored front. These really have been a pleasant surprise and I find myself enjoying them more and more the longer I have them in my ears.


Interesting I haven't tried that combo yet but will be sure to try it later.


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> Interesting I haven't tried that combo yet but will be sure to try it later.


Let me know impressions then please. To me, this combo has nice bass quantity and extension, as well nice forward mids and detailed, bright highs.


----------



## Griffith (Sep 2, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> If the VSD3S sounds anything like the VSD5S, that's a great IEM and at a great price. I love my VSD5S.
> 
> I ran across more than 1 complaint that VSonic IEMs seem to break easily (ie the most common complaint was 1 or the drivers stop working at around 12 months). Not sure what fails - a solder joint, or something with the driver itself (such as the voice coil breaking). I don't use mine every day, so hopefully mine last a long time.



I had the same concern because I ended up ordering a couple of VSonic earphones but according to what I read, most of the issues derive from the poor cabling caused by the company that used to build them. Since then they have switched manufacturers and the number of people who've had issues with "new" units from the newer manufacturer have greatly diminished or completely disappeared. I was unable to find a single example of a person that purchased a unit from the new manufacturer that exhibited issues soon after its purchase. With that said, that could be because either they have not used the units for long enough for them to break or because they are actually better constructed. Either way, I'll find out soon enough.

One of the units I ordered has a removable cable (the GR07) so that should extend its lifetime considerably. If my VSD3S breaks it will be sad, but at least it was only a 25 euro sadness rather than 50 and that makes the possible unreliability easier to stomach for a few months of really fun sound.



snip3r77 said:


> How does it compares with zs5?



No idea, I haven't received mine yet. I only just got the ZS5 yesterday and it will probably be a month or two before I receive the VSonics.


----------



## HiFiChris

Earlier today, I published my full English review of the ORIVETI AFFINITY: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/oriveti-affinity-cable-review.html#more


----------



## ForceMajeure

HiFiChris said:


> Earlier today, I published my full English review of the ORIVETI AFFINITY: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/oriveti-affinity-cable-review.html#more


How soft is it? Can it be compared to Andromeda litz (supple)?


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> Let me know impressions then please. To me, this combo has nice bass quantity and extension, as well nice forward mids and detailed, bright highs.


Yes, this is indeed another good combination. I'll have to spend more time with all of them before I find my favorite.


----------



## HiFiChris

ForceMajeure said:


> How soft is it? Can it be compared to Andromeda litz (supple)?



Never had any Campfire Audio IEM/cable in my hands, sorry.

The iBasso CB13, if you have ever had it, is a little more flexible/softer due to its different braid, but the AFFINITY is not really any less flexible than the Plastics One (the cable that most higher-end and CIEM manufacturers are using) or similar cables.


----------



## ForceMajeure

HiFiChris said:


> Never had any Campfire Audio IEM/cable in my hands, sorry.
> 
> The iBasso CB13, if you have ever had it, is a little more flexible/softer due to its different braid, but the AFFINITY is not really any less flexible than the Plastics One (the cable that most higher-end and CIEM manufacturers are using) or similar cables.


NIce.
Yeah I know the plasticone well I have a few of them. Thanks.


----------



## Slater

Griffith said:


> I had the same concern because I ended up ordering a couple of VSonic earphones but according to what I read, most of the issues derive from the poor cabling caused by the company that used to build them. Since then they have switched manufacturers and the number of people who've had issues with "new" units from the newer manufacturer have greatly diminished or completely disappeared. I was unable to find a single example of a person that purchased a unit from the new manufacturer that exhibited issues soon after its purchase. With that said, that could be because either they have not used the units for long enough for them to break or because they are actually better constructed. Either way, I'll find out soon enough.
> 
> One of the units I ordered has a removable cable (the GR07) so that should extend its lifetime considerably. If my VSD3S breaks it will be sad, but at least it was only a 25 euro sadness rather than 50 and that makes the possible unreliability easier to stomach for a few months of really fun sound.



Wow, good to know!


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> How does it compares with zs5?



I'll take a listen to both today and update this post.


----------



## groucho69

mochill said:


> http://www.shozy-hk.com/hibiki/



I get the impression that you like these...a lot...really a lot.


----------



## mochill

Very much, more detailed in the mid-range then my reference I'm which was the vsonic gr07x,bass is deep tight and fast, treble is clear and percise.man I got these 3 days ago and for the price I say it can hang with everything I ever heard period.


----------



## jant71

How much are they? Pages I saw didn't have a price.


----------



## mochill

About 60 dollars


----------



## groucho69 (Sep 2, 2017)

mochill said:


> About 60 dollars



Link? Or is it direct?


----------



## mochill

Direct


----------



## 1clearhead

Seems like QKZ (Quality Knowledge Zenith) has their own version of the KZ KZE. They go by the name of *QKZ KD8*. I'll be purchasing these very soon to see how they compare and if the wires has less microphonics. Though, it does seem to have better upgraded wires (including the L-jack) and a hardcase storage case to go with it. I'm just too curious....

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...vcc2gh&id=557613078211&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail

Here are some picks of "a little less retro look"....







*Curtesy of QKZ

-Clear


----------



## chompchomps

If i may add, 
QKZ also has the KD4 for about 5 bucks (9SGD) as highlighted from the other thread.












Anyone has any experience with them?


----------



## Vidal

These dual/triple microdriver dynamics keep popping up and I'm yet to see one that gets universal acclaim. 

They're cheap but how are they better than a single dynamic driver especially when the drivers appear to be identical?


----------



## snip3r77

I just bought the vido earbud. It's cheap as a cup of Starbucks pls review


----------



## jant71

Anybody had/know this cable...https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MTB71N2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2Q0JVLI22BSVA&psc=1

For my UR42i. I do have a 1M Cardas HPI and find it gives just noticeable change over the stock with a bit bigger, wider and tighter, cleaner sound with a bit more energy. Hoping for similar or a bit better.


----------



## Griffith

Vidal said:


> These dual/triple microdriver dynamics keep popping up and I'm yet to see one that gets universal acclaim.
> 
> They're cheap but how are they better than a single dynamic driver especially when the drivers appear to be identical?



I'm kind of with you there. When Xiaomi, as an example, came out with their Hybrid Earphones they received a lot of positive attention because of their, construction quality and number of drivers. Given how well received the previous models (the Pistons) were, I was quick to grab one only to be greeted by a very tinny and thin presentation that, while detailed, just wasn't pleasurable to listen to at all.

Since then, there are very few of these "cheap" earphones I've heard that I actually appreciate. The KZ ZST I think are the first I can say I really appreciate, even though their really bright sound isn't for everyone. Right now I'm listening to the ZS5 and although they've impressed me with their detail rendering, they have flaws (like bleeding over of the bass) that kind of rend them somewhat deficient when listening to certain tracks.

But if I put on my Boarseman KR25D which, if I'm not mistaken, have a single dynamic driver. I get an experience that is more even sounding and practically as detailed as these other highly praised multiple-driver IEMs.

This is one of the reasons why I've been feeling inclined to acquire a TFZ King. They seem to offer a lot of great detail and sound with one single driver. I think these cheap multiple driver IEMs are great in terms of value, but perhaps some chinese manufacturers need a bit more experience to be able to properly tune them.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> These dual/triple microdriver dynamics keep popping up and I'm yet to see one that gets universal acclaim.
> 
> They're cheap but how are they better than a single dynamic driver especially when the drivers appear to be identical?



In the photos the drivers appear to be 2 different sizes. I don't expect it to be stellar, which is why I was only willing to spend $5 for the QKZ version.


----------



## B9Scrambler

In terms of the drivers being the same size on a lot of these new dual drivers coming out, keep in mind that they in theory will each be tuned to cover different frequencies since they more than likely aren't using a crossover. JVC's FXT90 was one of the first to do this successfully. Havi does it with the B3 Pro series. It's pretty common.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> In terms of the drivers being the same size on a lot of these new dual drivers coming out, keep in mind that they in theory will each be tuned to cover different frequencies since they more than likely aren't using a crossover. JVC's FXT90 was one of the first to do this successfully. Havi does it with the B3 Pro series. It's pretty common.



Yes, and you can see from the KD4 exploded diagram that the drivers have different nozzles, magnets, diaphragms, etc. They can't sound any worse than the VJJB V1, but they should be about as comfortable.


----------



## Vidal

B9Scrambler said:


> In terms of the drivers being the same size on a lot of these new dual drivers coming out, keep in mind that they in theory will each be tuned to cover different frequencies since they more than likely aren't using a crossover. JVC's FXT90 was one of the first to do this successfully. Havi does it with the B3 Pro series. It's pretty common.





slaterlovesspam said:


> Yes, and you can see from the KD4 exploded diagram that the drivers have different nozzles, magnets, diaphragms, etc. They can't sound any worse than the VJJB V1, but they should be about as comfortable.



Trouble is I don't think the drivers *are* different regardless of what the expansion shows only difference seems to be in the size of the nozzle - both are listed as 7mm PEEK drivers. As mentioned above a single dynamic can cover the entire frequency range so why the need for two drivers? 

I'm going to take a wild guess on how they sound, I reckon they'll be overly bassy (mid bass) and that they'll lack top end extension. But, I'd loved to be proved wrong and I'll be on them as fast as lightning if they do turn out to have a Havi Pro-esque sound.


----------



## Vidal

Griffith said:


> But if I put on my Boarseman KR25D which, if I'm not mistaken, have a single dynamic driver. I get an experience that is more even sounding and practically as detailed as these other highly praised multiple-driver IEMs.



I've had the KR25D for a long time and whilst I prefer some of the newer models this one kinda got overlooked a bit on here, it's a good earphone that doesn't overdo the bass.


----------



## Griffith

Vidal said:


> I've had the KR25D for a long time and whilst I prefer some of the newer models this one kinda got overlooked a bit on here, it's a good earphone that doesn't overdo the bass.



Is there any particular newer model of the Boarseman lineup you'd recommend over them?


----------



## Vidal

I think the KR25D are the latest earphone from Boarseman. When I said newer models I meant from other brands.


----------



## Griffith

Vidal said:


> I think the KR25D are the latest earphone from Boarseman. When I said newer models I meant from other brands.



Oh, okay. Either way they're enjoyable. Their shape could be better and can get uncomfortable after a few hours of rubbing against the inner part of the ear but other than that, it's a pleasantly bassy warm sound.


----------



## Octave0

Vidal said:


> These dual/triple microdriver dynamics keep popping up and I'm yet to see one that gets universal acclaim.
> 
> They're cheap but how are they better than a single dynamic driver especially when the drivers appear to be identical?



I tried alot of these dual drivers only ones i like is the BlitzWolf ES2, they are not overly bassy, pretty balanced & fair well all around, bangood has them for £14.25, i paid around £20 for them when they was released few months ago, i tried there hybrid model: BW-VOX1 too it was totally s**t in comparison.


----------



## maxxevv

Octave0 said:


> I tried alot of these dual drivers only ones i like is the BlitzWolf ES2, .[/SIZE]



Those seem to be another repackaging of the UiiSii dual dynamic drivers  ???


----------



## Octave0 (Sep 4, 2017)

maxxevv said:


> Those seem to be another repackaging of the UiiSii dual dynamic drivers  ???



These are different, alot of these dual drivers look the same with the shells, BlitzWolf makes Bluetooth speakers, cables etc.. they seem to make quality products, i tried the UiiSii T6 dual drivers they have a completely different sound signiture, *for the price* these kind of punch above there weight, not my absolute favourite but i rate them highly for dual driver earphones, i tried many.


----------



## themindfreak

Hi guys so apparently I bought this Fengru 6BA + 1DD iem from CKLewis Audio Store on aliexpress during the sale period. Will post impressions here for sharing the joy of some of these chinese customized iems 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32820943672.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5Wn2ze


----------



## bjaardker

themindfreak said:


> Hi guys so apparently I bought this Fengru 6BA + 1DD iem from CKLewis Audio Store on aliexpress during the sale period. Will post impressions here for sharing the joy of some of these chinese customized iems



That looks it could be a ridiculously good value if they don't sound like trash.


----------



## DBaldock9

themindfreak said:


> Hi guys so apparently I bought this Fengru 6BA + 1DD iem from CKLewis Audio Store on aliexpress during the sale period. Will post impressions here for sharing the joy of some of these chinese customized iems
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32820943672.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5Wn2ze



There are 20 different color combinations (T01 - T20) - so which one did you order?


----------



## themindfreak

DBaldock9 said:


> There are 20 different color combinations (T01 - T20) - so which one did you order?


I went for the T09 faceplate and a light blue sky coloured shell! I didn't dare to go for T01-T08 which i find too colourful and might end up ruining the looks. 


bjaardker said:


> That looks it could be a ridiculously good value if they don't sound like trash.


Yea I totally agree. I'm just praying right now that they sound good when they arrive


----------



## fpessolano

I hope too since I have been looking at them for a while already ... but I did not want to be the first


----------



## Vidal

Octave0 said:


> I tried alot of these dual drivers only ones i like is the BlitzWolf ES2, they are not overly bassy, pretty balanced & fair well all around, bangood has them for £14.25, i paid around £20 for them when they was released few months ago, i tried there hybrid model: BW-VOX1 too it was totally s**t in comparison.



I didn't think the VOX1 was totally awful, but they're certainly nothing special.


----------



## loomisjohnson

would one of you be kind enough to link me on ali to a good quality "comply audio pro" type foam tip (i.e. the rounded, rather than tubular shape)? danka


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

loomisjohnson said:


> would one of you be kind enough to link me on ali to a good quality "comply audio pro" type foam tip (i.e. the rounded, rather than tubular shape)? danka



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4Pa...32777242868.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.zfHyOg

Just ordered these. I don't know about the quality yet, but I guess that's the same of the tubular ones.


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> would one of you be kind enough to link me on ali to a good quality "comply audio pro" type foam tip (i.e. the rounded, rather than tubular shape)? danka



I get mine from HCK: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8pa...w-Rebound-Eartips-For-In-Ear/32605250267.html


----------



## loomisjohnson

BunchOfAtoms said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4Pa...32777242868.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.zfHyOg
> 
> Just ordered these. I don't know about the quality yet, but I guess that's the same of the tubular ones.


thanks atom and slater


----------



## thejoker13

themindfreak said:


> Hi guys so apparently I bought this Fengru 6BA + 1DD iem from CKLewis Audio Store on aliexpress during the sale period. Will post impressions here for sharing the joy of some of these chinese customized iems
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32820943672.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5Wn2ze


 Yes, please do. I have been eyeing these  and seriously thinking of buying them.


----------



## thejoker13 (Sep 4, 2017)

BunchOfAtoms said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4Pa...32777242868.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.zfHyOg
> 
> Just ordered these. I don't know about the quality yet, but I guess that's the same of the tubular ones.


I tried linking the actual round comply tips from Ali, but it wouldn't let me for some reason. The same store that is linked above, carries actual comply brand tips and they're of very nice quality. I've ordered several pairs from them.


----------



## randomnin

After two months of use my **** 4in1 left side's MMCX connector seems almost dead - sound is lost or quiet very often. And on that side the cable turned around looser from the beginning. Tried with two different cables. Can it be fixed without prohibitive amount of efforts or should I try badgering NiceHCK for a warranty/preferential treatment ?


----------



## crabdog

randomnin said:


> After two months of use my **** 4in1 left side's MMCX connector seems almost dead - sound is lost or quiet very often. And on that side the cable turned around looser from the beginning. Tried with two different cables. Can it be fixed without prohibitive amount of efforts or should I try badgering NiceHCK for a warranty/preferential treatment ?


After not much use at all the MMCX femaile connector on mine fell out of the shell when I was changing the cable. Seems like there were some QC / bad glue issues with some of them. You can try talking to HCK about it but they'll likely ask you to send it in for repair or confirmation unless it's clearly visible from a photo.


----------



## randomnin

There may be minor differences on the inside of the female connector, but nothing that would be very obvious on a photo.


----------



## maxxevv

I ordered from the same shop a few days ago.  I haven't received them yet. 

Previous orders for the T200 / T400 tips were excellent.  Items arrived pretty quick too.  



BunchOfAtoms said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4Pa...32777242868.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.zfHyOg
> 
> Just ordered these. I don't know about the quality yet, but I guess that's the same of the tubular ones.


----------



## ringyring

Hi y'all,

does anyone have some recommendations for iems under $20? My Vivo XE800 died on me today.


----------



## Stevenpi1992

ringyring said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> does anyone have some recommendations for iems under $20? My Vivo XE800 died on me today.



if you're willing to go for under $25, these are probably my favorite that i currently own/have heard

https://penonaudio.com/Tin-Audio-T515


----------



## Sylmar

randomnin said:


> After two months of use my **** 4in1 left side's MMCX connector seems almost dead - sound is lost or quiet very often. And on that side the cable turned around looser from the beginning. Tried with two different cables. Can it be fixed without prohibitive amount of efforts or should I try badgering NiceHCK for a warranty/preferential treatment ?



And I lost a nozzle when changing foam tips which never happened to me with any other IEM. I'm blacklisting **** untill they improve their quality in construction. It's not like there's no competition anyway.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Vidal said:


> These dual/triple microdriver dynamics keep popping up and I'm yet to see one that gets universal acclaim.
> 
> They're cheap but how are they better than a single dynamic driver especially when the drivers appear to be identical?



They're not better. It's marketing because it's a hell of a lot easier to cram a couple dirt cheap drivers into a housing than get one really good one and then charge more for it because "omg multiple drivers."


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 5, 2017)

ringyring said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> does anyone have some recommendations for iems under $20? My Vivo XE800 died on me today.


considering their price, why not another pair of vivos? 

some people are sharing their first impressions of the recent KZ ES3, and it looks like mids are a bit forwarder than usual in kz's. so it could be a good option to try a cheap hybrid, 8.41€ till next 12 hours in gearbest. +5.04€ for the silver plated upgraded cable highly recommended, or 6.5€ for the other upgraded cable (metal jack) from aliexpress.


----------



## ringyring

Stevenpi1992 said:


> if you're willing to go for under $25, these are probably my favorite that i currently own/have heard
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/Tin-Audio-T515


Bought. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stevenpi1992

ringyring said:


> Bought. Thanks for your help.



I hope you like them!! If you haven't come across it yet, here's a small review from audiobudget - https://audiobudget.com/product/TINAudio/T515
I personally prefer them over the KZ ED9 and ZST (in terms of sound).


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 5, 2017)

Interesting that it has a 40khz top end for dynamic drivers.

It seems to be the trend for the newer highly capable budget IEM's now.   

Addendum: 
And at 98db sensitivity, they are probably not that easy to drive without some power from the source. 



Stevenpi1992 said:


> if you're willing to go for under $25, these are probably my favorite that i currently own/have heard
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/Tin-Audio-T515



I have not tried the T515's but my current new favourite is the EMI CI-880.  They can be found on Aliexpress for just US20/- with shipping. Does most of the things the XE800 can except very high pitch classical violins, which it tends to smooth out rather than follow the crescendo peak.  I listen to a lot of classical stuff, so the XE800 is a keeper.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Just recently received Phaiser BHS-730 and it seems pretty decent.

Good bass and warm sound on most tracks. Wide yet shallow Soundstage.

Anyone else have these?


----------



## Stevenpi1992

maxxevv said:


> Interesting that it has a 40khz top end for dynamic drivers.
> 
> It seems to be the trend for the newer highly capable budget IEM's now.
> 
> ...



I have the CI-880s in my cart as well and have heard lots of good things from other members here. I was going to hold off on getting them, but may pull the trigger if the bug hits me.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Stevenpi1992 said:


> I have the CI-880s in my cart as well and have heard lots of good things from other members here. I was going to hold off on getting them, but may pull the trigger if the bug hits me.



I can't find EMI ci-880 on Aliexpress.. It's there a different name to search?


----------



## maxxevv

They are labeled differently by different sellers for some weird reason.   I didn't get from this guy but believe he's legit. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/af/CI880...SB_20170905190340&origin=n&catId=0&isViewCP=y


----------



## Fox2twenty

maxxevv said:


> They are labeled differently by different sellers for some weird reason.   I didn't get from this guy but believe he's legit.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/af/CI880...SB_20170905190340&origin=n&catId=0&isViewCP=y



Thank you so much


----------



## Stevenpi1992

maxxevv said:


> They are labeled differently by different sellers for some weird reason.   I didn't get from this guy but believe he's legit.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/af/CI880...SB_20170905190340&origin=n&catId=0&isViewCP=y



Alternatively, another head fi'er told me that they're on Amazon available for Prime shipping (it's in my Amazon cart lol). Search Blumuze and you should see the image. Whether or not they're legit is another story but I was just going to order it and then return if it's not up to standard.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Stevenpi1992 said:


> Alternatively, another head fi'er told me that they're on Amazon available for Prime shipping (it's in my Amazon cart lol). Search Blumuze and you should see the image. Whether or not they're legit is another story but I was just going to order it and then return if it's not up to standard.



Another great idea, I'm a prime customer. Thank you


----------



## Lurk650

iPhone IEM said:


> Just recently received Phaiser BHS-730 and it seems pretty decent.
> 
> Good bass and warm sound on most tracks. Wide yet shallow Soundstage.
> 
> Anyone else have these?



Yes. Well had. Bought and returned bc they suck. A ton of static and distortion IIRC


----------



## Fox2twenty

Lurk650 said:


> Yes. Well had. Bought and returned bc they suck. A ton of static and distortion IIRC


Interesting. Haven't had that problem yet.. But I have heard some distortion on startup.. Hopefully it doesn't get worse.


----------



## loomisjohnson

ringyring said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> does anyone have some recommendations for iems under $20? My Vivo XE800 died on me today.


if you like the vivo you'll love the  ADAX 5-40HZ (HT06), which I got on Amazon for $20--very similar signature but with more midbass and oomph-- a real find. the urbanfun nifi and einsear t2 are also wondrous and cheap.


----------



## maxxevv

loomisjohnson said:


> if you like the vivo you'll love the  ADAX 5-40HZ (HT06), which I got on Amazon for $20--very similar signature but with more midbass and oomph-- a real find. the urbanfun nifi and einsear t2 are also wondrous and cheap.



That's strange considering that I generally agree with your assessment of earphones.  

I have both the HT06 and the XE800. I find them somewhat different in terms of sound signature.  The soundstage on the HT06 is definitely wider but the high end treble on the XE800 is definitely sharper/brighter. Both deliver very good detail but the HT06 being a little smoother in the rendering and adds a touch of 'airyness' to the overall sound.  

I have listened to Samuel Barber's "Adagio for Strings" on both, the HT06 will not invoke the lyrically emotive highs of the piece. It sounds almost too smooth although not lacking in detail.  The XE800 plays it back with the sharp/bright detail that's a little on the 'piercing' side of things but with it, brings out the emotive delivery that the piece calls for. 

But in terms of bass, the HT06 is definitely stronger in that aspect.   The XE800 needs foam tips before the bass is of reasonable level for a lot of music genres. 

They are both very good at details, but their delivery is somewhat different at the very high end of the treble spectrum. 

But if you are not looking for these sort of nuances in the music you're listening to, the HT06 is the more well rounded choice.


----------



## Apputty

Does anyone have an idea on sd7 which is there on Ali Express?
https://m.nl.aliexpress.com/s/item/32828263000.html?spm=a2g0n.search-cache.0.0.7f25570fil0exL


----------



## maxxevv

There's 2~3 reviews of the SD6 here on Head-fi.  Maybe you can take that as an inferred reference ??


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

I'm selling  my Super 6 Audio 6ba iem at classified. Anyone not familiar with this can read peter123's review. Thank you!


----------



## kiler

iPhone IEM said:


> Interesting. Haven't had that problem yet.. But I have heard some distortion on startup.. Hopefully it doesn't get worse.



Probably just shoddy QC. Which is sad because these do look good. How much $$?


----------



## ZenoJin

has anyone tried hisenior iems? 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/633941?spm=2114.12010108.0.0.7d847a7FDjvti


----------



## loomisjohnson

maxxevv said:


> That's strange considering that I generally agree with your assessment of earphones.
> 
> I have both the HT06 and the XE800. I find them somewhat different in terms of sound signature.  The soundstage on the HT06 is definitely wider but the high end treble on the XE800 is definitely sharper/brighter. Both deliver very good detail but the HT06 being a little smoother in the rendering and adds a touch of 'airyness' to the overall sound.
> 
> ...


appreciate your thoughts--i agree that the ht06 may be a little more dry and clinical, which is probably what your referring to as less emotive; the enhanced bass and slightly less brightness on the ht06 may also make it less audiophile/accurate on classical than the more balanced xe800. all that said, i hear a very similar tonality to the two--lean, very crisp, detailed and sharp; to me it's almost like slightly different tunings of the same phone.


----------



## maxxevv

Its like there is that extra 'edginess' to the XE800 when it gets into the high treble zones.  

As in, if imagined as a a line chart, it will have plenty of spiky peaks.  The HT06 somewhat has very similar levels of details, but these spike have something of a rounded top end in the them. Not quite reaching the top end of the XE800 but the individual spikes are there.  Some other earphones will merge many of these spikes instead. 

It makes the HT06 a smoother sounding earphone overall. And easier to listen to for extended periods of time.   

The XE800 is really only good when you need that little extra bit of the top edge.  Its pretty uncomfortable after an hour or so more often than not. I only use it to listen to very detailed stuff or auditioning the details of a new recording I have never heard before, for most classical pieces the HT06 is really more enjoyable. 

I'm still evaluating the HT06 and the CI880. Both of which have come in together within a few days of each other.  So far, for general listening, the CI880 has been the one that has been impressing me, lots of impressive detail yet sounding energetic.  
Haven't got down to a long, multi-genre, quiet evaluation of it yet. But its been impressive so far.


----------



## Fox2twenty

kiler said:


> Probably just shoddy QC. Which is sad because these do look good. How much $$?


I think 19.99 on lightening deal.


----------



## Fox2twenty

iPhone IEM said:


> I think 19.99 on lightening deal.


I tried looking up the deal, but it is back to regular price. I'm pretty sure it was 18-19 usd on lightening deal.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm excited:


----------



## Podster

HungryPanda said:


> I'm excited:



Woot Woot, fun times at the Panda's Let me know how those Sara's sound Hungry Also be curious to how the Rose compares to the TK Bubs


----------



## Fox2twenty

Podster said:


> Woot Woot, fun times at the Panda's Let me know how those Sara's sound Hungry Also be curious to how the Rose compares to the TK Bubs


For sure man, I agree, can hardly wait for impressions and reviews.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just listening to the rose masya's at the moment, loving the soundstage. Makes me think I have grado's on


----------



## Fox2twenty

HungryPanda said:


> Just listening to the rose masya's at the moment, loving the soundstage. Makes me think I have grado's on


Holy moly, Grado-esque iems??


----------



## HungryPanda

I just pushed the top of them in a bit and wow the bass just exploded


----------



## Fox2twenty

HungryPanda said:


> I just pushed the top of them in a bit and wow the bass just exploded


Still talking Roses??


----------



## HungryPanda

yes indeed


----------



## loomisjohnson

maxxevv said:


> Its like there is that extra 'edginess' to the XE800 when it gets into the high treble zones.
> 
> As in, if imagined as a a line chart, it will have plenty of spiky peaks.  The HT06 somewhat has very similar levels of details, but these spike have something of a rounded top end in the them. Not quite reaching the top end of the XE800 but the individual spikes are there.  Some other earphones will merge many of these spikes instead.
> 
> ...


i'd suspect it's the bigger low end on the adax that smooths out the top--it's like your ears don't focus on the accentuated treble you hear with the xe800. i still hear the adax as fairly bright/sparkly and if you eq'd down the bass on the adax, i bet you'd hear how closely it resembles the xe800. agree with you 100% on the CI880--it's gone to the top of my list.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Should finally be getting the ES3 and ZS5! Any tips or tricks for these kz iems?


----------



## vladstef (Sep 6, 2017)

HungryPanda said:


> I'm excited:



Where is the Svara Red impression!? Give it at once!


----------



## Fox2twenty

vladstef said:


> Where is the Svara Red impression!? Give it at once!



We require MoarR impressions from the Panda! @HungryPanda


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> I'm excited:



Nice haul!


----------



## Slater

iPhone IEM said:


> Should finally be getting the ES3 and ZS5! Any tips or tricks for these kz iems?



In addition to this: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1393#post-13705889

...try different tips to see if you like the sound better (comply style foam tips, KZ starlines, etc). Also, on the Starlines, in addition to trying your normal size, be sure to try 1 size smaller than you usually wear to see if you like the sound better that way.


----------



## Fox2twenty

slaterlovesspam said:


> In addition to this: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1393#post-13705889
> 
> ...try different tips to see if you like the sound better (comply style foam tips, KZ starlines, etc). Also, on the Starlines, in addition to trying your normal size, be sure to try 1 size smaller than you usually wear to see if you like the sound better that way.


Awesome. Thanks again.


----------



## HungryPanda

Well first impression of the Svara Red.... bassheads get them for sure. They sure give a good thump. Not sibilant but very pleasant treble. They sound quite close to the Pioneer SE-CH9T just a bit more powerful if you can believe it. Well worth the money in my honest opinion. I will leave them to burn in overnight and give them another listen tomorrow. Listened to some electronica and some Supertramp - "Crisis What Crisis" and it sounded amazing very clear the wind instruments were especially wonderful.


----------



## Stevenpi1992

HungryPanda said:


> Just listening to the rose masya's at the moment, loving the soundstage. Makes me think I have grado's on



How Grado esque are we talking here? I was looking at the Mojitos initially, but if the Masya has a Grado like sound then I'm going for those instead.


----------



## Fox2twenty

HungryPanda said:


> Well first impression of the Svara Red.... bassheads get them for sure. They sure give a good thump. Not sibilant but very pleasant treble. They sound quite close to the Pioneer SE-CH9T just a bit more powerful if you can believe it. Well worth the money in my honest opinion. I will leave them to burn in overnight and give them another listen tomorrow. Listened to some electronica and some Supertramp - "Crisis What Crisis" and it sounded amazing very clear the wind instruments were especially wonderful.



I think I liked your Rose Masya impressions better.. I'm case I missed it, where did you purchase??


----------



## HungryPanda

"aliexpress" I have the Grado GH1's and the Rose Masya's have a similar quality to me


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ros...32778391829.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.LUgbQj


----------



## Fox2twenty

HungryPanda said:


> "aliexpress" I have the Grado GH1's and the Rose Masya's have a similar quality to me


Amazing. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Stevenpi1992

HungryPanda said:


> "aliexpress" I have the Grado GH1's and the Rose Masya's have a similar quality to me



Wow that sounds exciting. Thanks!!


----------



## Fox2twenty

Holy CRAP.. They are beautiful, but more expensive than I thought.


----------



## Stevenpi1992

Fox2twenty said:


> Holy CRAP.. They are beautiful, but more expensive than I thought.



Portable, Grado sound for the cost of an SR80e plus they have detachable cables. Sounds like a deal to me


----------



## Fox2twenty

Stevenpi1992 said:


> Portable, Grado sound for the cost of an SR80e plus they have detachable cables. Sounds like a deal to me


When you put it like that.. Maybe so!


----------



## maxxevv

loomisjohnson said:


> i'd suspect it's the bigger low end on the adax that smooths out the top--it's like your ears don't focus on the accentuated treble you hear with the xe800. i still hear the adax as fairly bright/sparkly and if you eq'd down the bass on the adax, i bet you'd hear how closely it resembles the xe800. agree with you 100% on the CI880--it's gone to the top of my list.



Shall give the EQ thing a try perhaps over the weekend when I have more time to meddle with them.


----------



## HiFiChris

Some time ago I got my hands on the affordable final (formerly Final Audio Design) E3000, and for those who understand German (or don't mind using the Google Translate widget that's below the navigation bar), here's my review: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/final-e3000-review.html


----------



## Stevenpi1992

Ordered a pair of EM3s since I had a little bit of spare Amazon credit left. I've read that they're more comfy than the Monks and have slightly more detail in the lower mids at the expense of detail in the highs. Can't wait to try them out. I'm at least hoping they're comfortable. I can only use the Monks for an hour or two before my ears start to hurt.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 7, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> i'd suspect it's the bigger low end on the adax that smooths out the top--it's like your ears don't focus on the accentuated treble you hear with the xe800. i still hear the adax as fairly bright/sparkly and if you eq'd down the bass on the adax, i bet you'd hear how closely it resembles the xe800. agree with you 100% on the CI880--it's gone to the top of my list.


I can't seem to find the CI880 on taobao....would like to know if you happen to see them there. Or, at least know their full name so I can do a thorough search.

.....thanks in advance.


----------



## Holypal

Anyone tried the Ostry KC09?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...phone-10mm-CCAW-Drive/314156_32830330241.html


----------



## HungryPanda

1clearhead said:


> I can't seem to find the CI880 on taobao....would like to know if you happen to see them there. Or, at least know their full name so I can do a thorough search.
> 
> .....thanks in advance.



try looking for C630 or https://www.gearbest.com/sports-fitness-headphones/pp_560741.html


----------



## loomisjohnson

1clearhead said:


> I can't seem to find the CI880 on taobao....would like to know if you happen to see them there. Or, at least know their full name so I can do a thorough search.
> 
> .....thanks in advance.


i got them from seller "Bnzcity Shop" off amazon ($25.99) where they're listed as: 
*Earphones with Microphone, Powerful Bass Driven Sound Headphones, Volume Control and In-ear Noise Isolating Earbuds for iPhone, iPad, iPod, Android phones and Mp3 players *

no brand name--not exactly a font of useful information, but if you type in the above you'll find 'em


----------



## Vidal

KZ ES3 have arrived, initial observations - 

new style box looks similar to Xiaomi's and 1More's cartons externally but with the plastic tray and plastic window from the old one.
ZST style plug but with memory wire portion. 
Look well made, no obvious flaws on my pair. 
Treble seems less sharp than ZST's
Sub bass can hit hard but mid bass seems controlled at least on this initial listen
Review to follow soon.


----------



## HungryPanda

Grrr my new Tomahawks have a loose part where it attaches to the bud on the right side I have just glued it


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> Grrr my new Tomahawks have a loose part where it attaches to the bud on the right side I have just glued it



Nothing worse for a man than a floppy tomahawk


----------



## 1clearhead

@HungryPanda and @loomisjohnson,

Because of your help, I found it on taobao.com. Thanks guys! 

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...7b&abbucket=18&sku_properties=5919063:6536025


-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

Holypal said:


> Anyone tried the Ostry KC09?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...phone-10mm-CCAW-Drive/314156_32830330241.html


They look awesome! ...A lot of dark shiny metal.


----------



## kiler

Vidal said:


> KZ ES3 have arrived, initial observations -
> 
> new style box looks similar to Xiaomi's and 1More's cartons externally but with the plastic tray and plastic window from the old one.
> ZST style plug but with memory wire portion.
> ...



If the mid bass doesn't muddy up the sound these might turn out to be really good... been looking for something that actually has sub bass but doens't muddy the sound


----------



## Vidal (Sep 7, 2017)

kiler said:


> If the mid bass doesn't muddy up the sound these might turn out to be really good... been looking for something that actually has sub bass but doens't muddy the sound



I've switched to my Cozoy Aegis and it's helped a bit with the excessive bass. Having said that it's still too much and having given it a wider range of tracks I think there's a touch too much mid bass as well.


----------



## HungryPanda

The Svara Red's I just got are right up that avenue


----------



## Vidal

It seems there is a Senzer H2 - I will be getting a pair tomorrow thanks to Amazon Prime.

Will have to dig out my H1s to see what's different


----------



## Fox2twenty

Vidal said:


> KZ ES3 have arrived, initial observations -
> 
> new style box looks similar to Xiaomi's and 1More's cartons externally but with the plastic tray and plastic window from the old one.
> ZST style plug but with memory wire portion.
> ...



Awesome! MoarR impressions! {I'm getting mine tomorrow}


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> They look awesome! ...A lot of dark shiny metal.



I believe it is ceramic. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Lazostat

Can someone suggest me a good pair of chinese earphones till 25 euros? What about xiaomi hybrid?


----------



## Vidal

Lazostat said:


> Can someone suggest me a good pair of chinese earphones till 25 euros? What about xiaomi hybrid?



Check out the review site in my signature link - wouldn't recommend the Xiaomi Hybrids unless they're the Pro HD ones but plenty of other options


----------



## Holypal

Lazostat said:


> Can someone suggest me a good pair of chinese earphones till 25 euros? What about xiaomi hybrid?



You have a lot of choices. Just don't buy Xiaomi Hybrid.

For example:
Vivo XE800,

KZ ZS5  for 18$
https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_641227.html

**** 4in1 （V-shaped) and **** UES (Neutral to V-shaped)
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...arphone-HIFI-Headset/1825606_32704437923.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...phone-As-UE900S-HIFI/1825606_32633013962.html

URBANFUN
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...etal-Earphone-Monito/1825606_32736974040.html


----------



## Griffith

The Vivo XE800 have been out of production for a while and there are a lot of fake units going around. The store I bought them from no longer have them which is a shame, because they are really good but I wouldn't recommend it given the current market and the risk of getting a fake unit.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Will report back later..
..


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 7, 2017)

Double post


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 7, 2017)

" @HungryPanda and @loomisjohnson,

Because of your help, I found it on taobao.com. Thanks guys! 

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...7b&abbucket=18&sku_properties=5919063:6536025   " 


Isn't that more expensive than Aliexpress and Amazon prices ??


----------



## maxxevv

Vidal said:


> It seems there is a Senzer H2 - I will be getting a pair tomorrow thanks to Amazon Prime.
> 
> Will have to dig out my H1s to see what's different



Did I read that right ??   70khz top end ??? !!!


----------



## Slater

maxxevv said:


> Did I read that right ??   70khz top end ??? !!!



Hey, we can't leave out our bat and dolphin friends now can we?


----------



## CYoung234

maxxevv said:


> That's strange considering that I generally agree with your assessment of earphones.
> 
> I have both the HT06 and the XE800. I find them somewhat different in terms of sound signature.  The soundstage on the HT06 is definitely wider but the high end treble on the XE800 is definitely sharper/brighter. Both deliver very good detail but the HT06 being a little smoother in the rendering and adds a touch of 'airyness' to the overall sound.
> 
> ...



A couple of things. First, what recording of the Barber Adagio are you listening to? I would like to hear it for comparison. Second, are you a violinist? I am a trumpet player, but have played in a number of orchestras with very good violinists. When I have been able to just sit and listen to live violinists in rehearsal, the first impression I get is how silent the backgrounds are. Sound comes from nowhere. And you really do not hear the bite of violin strings until it is there. So, overall, it is not so much sharp detail but the body and three dimensionality of the sound. You definitely get the edge if it is there, but I would like to hear the recording to hear what you are describing. I do not own either the Vivo or the HT06, but do have a very good set of AKG K501's (the bass heavy one of the three types available) that gives me really really good midrange for classical recordings. I have the KZ ZS5's, the CI-880s and the Urbanfun HiFis that I am currently comparing. So far for me, they are all pretty good, but the Urbanfuns are really capturing the attention. The CI-880s are growing on me though. These three are very similar in many ways, but there is a body and liveliness to the Urbanfuns...


----------



## maxxevv

I'll need to go dig up the original CD that the FLAC file was ripped from to cite the specifics.  I have a few different recordings of them actually.  Believe it was a Deutche Gramophone recording by Bernstein, but I need to look at the year and orchestra it was recorded with. 

No, I don't play the violin but its the one instrument I have listened to the most in classical genre.  As background, David Ostrakh is whom I consider the high water mark when it comes to the violin virtuoso. Of the contemporary performers,  probably Julia Fisher and Hilary Kahn in general, though in some pieces, Perlman comes to mind.  I have not heard much of the even younger ones, so I can't say I know enough about them.  But established performers Mutter and Bell are not in my top list of favourites. 

And yes, I have all three earphones, just haven't had the time to compare them together yet.  Urbanfun Hi-fi,  CI880 and the HT06.  The Urbanfun's are really well tuned and I do really like them when listening to Mozart and similar Classical era stuff. They are really good for them.  The impression of the CI880 so far for me is that they are the more energetic, punchier brother to the Urbanfun, while not losing out anything in the detail department. 

Let me get back to you again on the recording when I get home.


----------



## 1clearhead

maxxevv said:


> " @HungryPanda and @loomisjohnson,
> 
> Because of your help, I found it on taobao.com. Thanks guys!
> 
> ...


Yea, I noticed that too!


----------



## 1clearhead

Vidal said:


> I've switched to my Cozoy Aegis and it's helped a bit with the excessive bass. Having said that it's still too much and having given it a wider range of tracks I think there's a touch too much mid bass as well.


Good to know! ....Right now, my finger is off the trigger.


----------



## maxxevv

Its sounds somewhat similar to how the ZSE's react to different playback sources. 

Sounded a little mushy and 'dark' on my laptop jack but it was both smoother and crisper sounding on my LG G6.    

Similarly, the bass on the ZSE also tightened up a little bit after a few short hours of burn-in.  Would suggest giving it a short burn-in to see if its better first before making a final judgement call.


----------



## Vidal

maxxevv said:


> Did I read that right ??   70khz top end ??? !!!



Marketing BS but the Senzer H1 was a hot buy when it first hit this board. I still think it holds up well against newer earphones, maybe lacks some outright clarity and the bass is a touch boomy at times. If the H2 curbs the bass then it'll be a decent buy.


----------



## maxxevv

Hahaha ...  It sure didn't sound possible.


----------



## loomisjohnson

CYoung234 said:


> A couple of things. First, what recording of the Barber Adagio are you listening to? I would like to hear it for comparison. Second, are you a violinist? I am a trumpet player, but have played in a number of orchestras with very good violinists. When I have been able to just sit and listen to live violinists in rehearsal, the first impression I get is how silent the backgrounds are. Sound comes from nowhere. And you really do not hear the bite of violin strings until it is there. So, overall, it is not so much sharp detail but the body and three dimensionality of the sound. You definitely get the edge if it is there, but I would like to hear the recording to hear what you are describing. I do not own either the Vivo or the HT06, but do have a very good set of AKG K501's (the bass heavy one of the three types available) that gives me really really good midrange for classical recordings. I have the KZ ZS5's, the CI-880s and the Urbanfun HiFis that I am currently comparing. So far for me, they are all pretty good, but the Urbanfuns are really capturing the attention. The CI-880s are growing on me though. These three are very similar in many ways, but there is a body and liveliness to the Urbanfuns...


well put--the urbanfun has more body than the  ht06 or ci-880, which are leaner-textured but perhaps more transparent sounding. for $13 or so, though, i'd get the vivo, too--per maxxevv they have a certain visceral quality which connects really well on certain kinds of less heavy music.


----------



## snip3r77

Any nice balanced cable to recommend? For my ciem ( pin type ) thanks


----------



## RvTrav

My impressions of the UiiSii CM5   Night - Shining Star Earphone

Driver - 10mm graphene double diaphragm
Sensitivity - 104 dB
Frequency Response - 10-40000Hz
Impedance - 32 ohm








Some time ago some photos were shown on this site about this new UiiSii model.  At the time it was difficult to find a retailer that would ship to Canada but I eventually purchased from Kelaibot an Amazon.com retailer who shipped to Canada.  The black model I purchased was $18 US.  I made the purchase on 22 Aug. and it arrived on the 5 Sep. via e-packet.  

The earphones came nicely packaged with a nice case and 10 extra tips.  

These are an over ear design and are very comfortable.  I did find that KZ star line tips worked better for me than the included tips.

As far as the sound goes, these are very,very good for the price and are far better than many earphones that I paid much more for.

Bass - This earphone has lots of bass which is of very good quality.  It is deep and rich without being boomy and hits hard when required.

Mids - The mids are right where they should be not recessed and not forward.  Both male and female vocals are presented very well.

Treble - Treble has presence, sparkle and a nice texture.  Treble extension is good and I have not noted any sibilance.

Sound Stage - This is what really sets this earphone apart from most of my others.  The sound stage is very big allowing for good instrument separation and an open airy feel.  

In my opinion, as far as earphones in this price range these are hard to beat.


----------



## Vidal

@RvTrav I've been looking at them on Amazon in the UK as well £20 so a fair bit more expensive.


----------



## crabdog

Vidal said:


> @RvTrav I've been looking at them on Amazon in the UK as well £20 so a fair bit more expensive.


Have you tried the BGVP BKYT MRY6? I finally cracked the box open today after sitting on it for several weeks and was really surprised. VERY different from the bass monster YSP04 - the MRY6 has similar tonality to the Seaf 009 but with a more linear mid-bass and less intense highs.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

crabdog said:


> Have you tried the BGVP BKYT MRY6? I finally cracked the box open today after sitting on it for several weeks and was really surprised. VERY different from the bass monster YSP04 - the MRY6 has similar tonality to the Seaf 009 but with a more linear mid-bass and less intense highs.



Nice shape!


----------



## RvTrav

Vidal said:


> @RvTrav I've been looking at them on Amazon in the UK as well £20 so a fair bit more expensive.


Go to Amazon.com search for UiiSii CM5 and pick the one for  $19.00.  At the bottom select *New (2) from $18.00*.  Select the Kelaibot store that ships from China, they appear to ship worldwide. The 2 other colours appear to be $10.00 more.  FYI


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So what's a current top candidate in the $100USD area?


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> Have you tried the BGVP BKYT MRY6? I finally cracked the box open today after sitting on it for several weeks and was really surprised. VERY different from the bass monster YSP04 - the MRY6 has similar tonality to the Seaf 009 but with a more linear mid-bass and less intense highs.



I like the highs on the Seahf so they might not appeal



RvTrav said:


> Go to Amazon.com search for UiiSii CM5 and pick the one for  $19.00.  At the bottom select *New (2) from $18.00*.  Select the Kelaibot store that ships from China, they appear to ship worldwide. The 2 other colours appear to be $10.00 more.  FYI



I'll probably not go for the CM5 now having read your comments as I prefer not so bassy earphones.


----------



## jant71

I just ordered a pair of CM5's. Liked the blue but not for $10 more. They are in the US as they are fulfilled by Amazon so no wait from China. My order plus a Zeskit cable to get to the free shipping amount may just be here on the 14th or 15th. Time to try an Uiisii and time to try something graphene


----------



## Lurk650

jant71 said:


> I just ordered a pair of CM5's. Liked the blue but not for $10 more. They are in the US as they are fulfilled by Amazon so no wait from China. My order plus a Zeskit cable to get to the free shipping amount may just be here on the 14th or 15th. Time to try an Uiisii and time to try something graphene


LOL with Prime I could have the Cable & CM5 here tomorrow


----------



## Fox2twenty

SomeGuyDude said:


> So what's a current top candidate in the $100USD area?



I think Rose masya's


----------



## Fox2twenty

Break break!

Need recommendations for over-ear BT headphones for my wife. Preferably on Gearbest. Thank you in advance for your consideration.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 9, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> LOL with Prime I could have the Cable & CM5 here tomorrow



Yeah, yeah  Don't use Prime enough to justify the cost. Of course I also ordered at a less optimum time; late Friday. Still at least for US people they are already here and can be had quick.

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-TW&u=https://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=180&t=5227646&prev=search
More talk of the big stage(helped push me to get them)

@RvTrav  How are the "butterfly" tips may I ask??

Found a pic...




Now I see, Butterfly tips are a more bulbous shape with less of the usual taper. Might be nice to have.

and a "graph" representation...


----------



## groucho69

At last my zither is fragrant. My Love II have arrived. First impression after 2 songs beyersmile 

 are good. Nice wide sound stage, excellent instrument separation, comfortable. Played Al Di Meola with Foobar and Zuperdac. On Mediterranean Sundance each guitar string rings out and chords attack and decay, while the knocks on the body hit my ears. On Race with Devil on Spanish Highway the kick drum thumps and the snare snaps, cymbals shine and shimmer, electric guitars are especially separated and stand out. So far I'm liking these. Now I can't wait for my zither to be further fragranted next month when my Exclusive 5 will arrive.


----------



## Slater

Fox2twenty said:


> Break break!
> 
> Need recommendations for over-ear BT headphones for my wife. Preferably on Gearbest. Thank you in advance for your consideration.



1st choice: ZST with KZ bluetooth cable
2nd choice: ZS5 with KZ bluetooth cable
3rd choice: ZS4 with KZ bluetooth cable


----------



## jant71 (Sep 8, 2017)

Think he might mean over ear headphones(as in not on-ear or in-ear)??


----------



## Lurk650

@jant71 unfortunately since I got Prime a few years ago it's made buying things to tempting and easy and has overly justified, I've placed 83 orders in 2017. Over 100 the past two years, each.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Anyone know about Bludio T2+s? They are on flash sale on Gearbest..


----------



## Fox2twenty

slaterlovesspam said:


> 1st choice: ZST with KZ bluetooth cable
> 2nd choice: ZS5 with KZ bluetooth cable
> 3rd choice: ZS4 with KZ bluetooth cable


Lol!! 

I should have said my wife wants over ear form factor.


----------



## Slater

slaterlovesspam said:


> 1st choice: ZST with KZ bluetooth cable
> 2nd choice: ZS5 with KZ bluetooth cable
> 3rd choice: ZS4 with KZ bluetooth cable



My bad. I thought he meant behind the ears as in memory wire.


----------



## Fox2twenty

slaterlovesspam said:


> My bad. I thought he meant behind the ears as in memory wire.


It's cool man, you reminded me to add the kz cable to my Gearbest cart.


----------



## Slater (Sep 8, 2017)

Fox2twenty said:


> Anyone know about Bludio T2+s? They are on flash sale on Gearbest..



I've owned T2s many years ago, and they broke at the hinge. The plastic is very brittle. I wouldn't buy them again, because for a few dollars more you can get the T3 or T4 (both of which are all metal construction).

However, I have nothing but good things to say about Bluedio in general, and I recommend the T3 (doesn't have microsd card slot), the T3+ (identical to T3 plus a microsd card slot), and the T4.

The T3/T3+ are made of metal (steel), and are ultra heavy duty. I own 3 pairs, with 1 set that was used daily for thousands of hours (by my teenage daughter). They've been dropped, fallen off tables, stepped on, rolled down a flight of steps, fallen out of the car too many times to count, and sat on multiple times. They finally gave up the ghost a few weeks ago, but instead of junking them I converted them to open-backed standard (wired) headphones. I then bought her another set of T3s, since the 1st pair lasted so long and stood up to so much teenage abuse.

The T3/T3+ last a ridiculously long time between charges (I'm talking like 40+ hours). There's a built-in mic that works great for bluetooth calls and video chats (Skype/Facetime/etc). And the T3+ microsd card feature is great because you can play mp3 on the card as a complete standalone source (with no bluetooth connection whatsoever). You can also use them wired as well as wireless (3.5mm aux cable included). It also folds up nice and compact (a nice suede drawstring carry bag is included, but not a hard case).

I've never had any bluetooth connectivity/dropping/latency issues with my Bluedios, and I've connected to multiple brands and models phones, iPads, iPods, laptops, and PCs. They are very low latency, so you can use them for watching movies and the like. They do not connect to Windows 7 computers (for streaming audio, gaming, movies, video chat etc). But I discovered how to do it, so if you get some Bluedios and need to connect to Windows 7, contact me and I'll let you know what the fix is.

The T4 is basically the same as the T3, but it is significantly lighter because it is made of aluminum instead of steel. There is no microsd card function, but there is an active noise cancelling feature (that doesn't work that great, so don't bother). They have the same long battery life, and the same drivers as the T3 series so they sound the same. They can also be used hard wired as well.

Another nice thing about both the T3 and T4 is that they fit smaller heads such as kids, teenagers, and petite framed adults (in addition to average sized heads like mine). Of course they are adjustable, but some headphones really don't fit smaller heads all that well. The clamping force is just right and not too hard. However, if you or your wife have a gigantic melon head, I don't know how well they would work out.

The sound with bluetooth streaming is very good, and there is very little improvement from using the hard wire. I believe they use bluetooth 4.2. Of course, you'll get good sound from the built-in micro-sd card. The officially-supported size states 16GB or some guff, but I've 64GB, 128GB, and 256GB cards when formatted FAT32! It defaults to playing sd card tracks in album order (ie no shuffle), and you can control the tracks and volume via the integrated control button. One really nice feature about the sd card playback is that it remembers exactly where you left off the next time you use the feature (some DAPs don't even have this feature). I don't remember if it does gapless playback though. I'll have to check and update this post with the answer.

The ONLY downsides are:

The T3 and T3+ are a little bit heavy though, due to it's ridiculously heavy-duty metal construction. They are not so heavy that they are painful or uncomfortable during long listening sessions though. My daughter sometimes literally wears them all day on the weekends and I've had zero complaints.
They are a very heavy v-shaped "Beats" type sound (that seems to be Bluedio's house sound on everything they make - booming baaaaaasssssss). Don't expect super neutral, or Grado-like treble for genres like classical, opera, orchestra, etc. It does have good sounding mids and treble (although the treble is a bit rolled off, but it can be tuned really well via EQ). The bass is an artificially-boosted Beats-style bass that unfortunately suffers from bloat, distortion, and midrange bleeding.
The pads are removable but not replaceable (which you can see why in the driver tape mod link I posted above). They are very nice pads though, and have shown very little wear even after heavy use. I just occasionally wipe the earpads and headband off with a Clorox wipe and they look as good as new.

Luckily, I came up with a simple tuning fix for the bloated bass, that only takes 10 minutes and nets considerably better sound (no bloat, no distortion, and tighter punchier bass): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bluedio-t3.806442/#post-13706873. I sure hope Bluedio sees my driver tuning mod, because it would improve their products that use this 57mm titanium driver 10-fold. The difference is night and day.

As far as prices:

The T3 (non-Plus) can be had for around $33 (on Aliexpress).
The T3+ can be had for around $35 (on Aliexpress), and is on flash sale for $39.99 from Gearbest all of the time.
The T4 runs about $45 (on Aliexpress).
Also check Amazon, because the prices are very competitive/comparable there as well (ie $39.99 or less for the T3+ etc, plus you get the benefit of Amazon shipping, and easy returns if something is wrong or you don't like them).
They come in multiple colors, including a nice looking (limited edition) gold-plated version.

If it was me, I would get the T4 if you can do without the sd card function. Otherwise, if you want the sd card function (which I use all of the time), go with the T3+. _Regardless of which you end up buying (assuming you do buy Bluedio), I wouldn't own them without doing the tape mod. You'll see what I mean when you 1st hear them._

Here's 2 head-fi reviews on the T3 and T3+ (there are none on the T4 yet):

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bluedio-t3.806442/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bluedio-t3-and-t3-bluetooth-headphone-review-by-mark2410.823736/
Good luck!


----------



## Fox2twenty

slaterlovesspam said:


> I've owned T2s many years ago, and they broke at the hinge. The plastic is very brittle. I wouldn't buy them again, because for a few dollars more you can get the T3 or T4 (both of which are all metal construction).
> 
> However, I have nothing but good things to say about Bluedio in general, and I recommend the T3 (doesn't have microsd card slot), the T3+ (identical to T3 plus a microsd card slot), and the T4.
> 
> ...



Phenomenal answer. Thank you!


----------



## Fox2twenty

@slaterlovesspam.. I read the other thread.. You are a bludio expert.


----------



## Slater (Sep 8, 2017)

Fox2twenty said:


> @slaterlovesspam.. I read the other thread.. You are a bludio expert.



haha, thanks.

They are cheap fun (as far as modding/tuning and general throwing around for daily use). One of these days I wouldn't mind trying (and modding/tuning) a few of their other models - the Vinyl/Vinyl Plus (with HUGE 70mm drivers), and their multi-driver models (UFO w/8 drivers, UFO Plus & Victory models with 12 drivers**)! The UFO/UFO Plus are titanium construction, and the Victory even has wireless sharing, touch sensitive controls, and an *S/PDIF Optical input right on the cup*.

** Yeah yeah, I know "more drivers isn't better", but I at least applaud companies that are out there innovating and trying new things - multi-drivers, Optical inputs, wireless sharing, touch sensitive controls, built-in headphone amp, etc.


----------



## Fox2twenty

slaterlovesspam said:


> haha, thanks.
> 
> They are cheap fun (as far as modding/tuning and general throwing around for daily use). One of these days I wouldn't mind trying (and modding/tuning) a few of their other models - the Vinyl/Vinyl Plus (with HUGE 70mm drivers), and their multi-driver models (UFO w/8 drivers, UFO Plus & Victory models with 12 drivers**)! The UFO/UFO Plus are titanium construction, and the Victory even has wireless sharing, touch sensitive controls, and an *S/PDIF Optical input right on the cup*.
> 
> ** Yeah yeah, I know "more drivers isn't better", but I at least applaud companies that are out there innovating and trying new things - 8 & 12 drivers, S/PDIF Optical inputs, wireless sharing between multiple headphones, touch sensitive volume and track controls, etc.



Holy moly... 12 drivers


----------



## Slater (Sep 8, 2017)

Fox2twenty said:


> Holy moly... 12 drivers



Yeah, a 50mm, a 30mm, and (4) 20mm drivers!

To eliminate phase and sound wave interference issues, the cups are a multi-cavity design, and multiple crossovers and special vents are used. They also have ＜0.1% THD, aptX, and they have a built-in headphone amplifier driving everything (as you would imagine 12 drivers are hungry). Supposedly they brought in a team of professional audio engineers to tune everything just right, but who knows what that means (could have been student interns for all we know haha).

BTW, I updated the T3/T4 post above with a few more details I thought might help you decide.


----------



## maxxevv

CYoung234 said:


> A couple of things. First, what recording of the Barber Adagio are you listening to?.



Oops, I was mistaken that it was the Bernstein recording, its actually a 1976  recording by The Academy of St Martin in the Fields, under the baton of Sir Neville Marriner.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Can someone please suggest me a chinese iem under $100 with a neutral signature that has deep and sightly boosted bass. Detachable cable is a must.


----------



## HiFiChris

Ladies and gentlemen, I proudly present you my detailed review of my old Sony ME-21 piezoelectric crystal earphone, an earphone that is using the same technology/type of driver as RHA is using for their CL1's tweeter or Radius for their TW41's tweeter: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/Sony-ME-21-Review.html

Even though the review is written in German, there is a Google Translate widget directly below the navigation bar/page widget. *But there's one more*: I have measured it's frequency response and written some brief impressions and how the driver works based on my review right here, *in English*: http://frequency-response.blogspot.com/2017/09/sony-me-21-frequency-response.html


----------



## Slater

Fahim Foysal said:


> Can someone please suggest me a chinese iem under $100 with a neutral signature that has deep and sightly boosted bass. Detachable cable is a must.



Pioneer SE-CH9T is pretty hard to beat in that price range.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

slaterlovesspam said:


> Pioneer SE-CH9T is pretty hard to beat in that price range.


How would it compare to triple driver iem from onemore and kz5 and dunu titan 5? I really want a bang for my buck


----------



## Vidal

Bang for buck - EMI CI880 (Blumuze on Amazon)


----------



## Slater (Sep 10, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> How would it compare to triple driver iem from onemore and kz5 and dunu titan 5? I really want a bang for my buck



I don't have the dunu, but I had the 1More Triple and didn't like it. The build was very fragile and it was too sibilant for my taste. The Xiaomi Pro HD is 1/6 of the cost and has 95% of the sound of the 1More, with less sibilance. They are both triple drivers, and 1More makes the Pro HD for Xiaomi.

By KZ5 do you mean KZ ZS5? The KZ ZS5 is good for the price, but they have 2 different revisions of it and I only have the 1st revision. KZ is also releasing a new IEM with metal shell (the ZS6), but they aren't available until the end of this month.

The Pioneer SE-CH9T is so much better than the KZ ZS5 I have in every regard - build quality, cable, comfort, and most importantly sound. I paid $59 for it, and for that price it is amazing. It's slightly better than the Magaosi K3 Pro, of which I paid more than 2xs as much. You will find it on sale for as cheap as $80 though.

The Magaosi K3 Pro is very good also. Metal body, triple driver, removable cable, with the sound signature you are looking for. They also have filters you can change out to tweak the sound. I think it's down to around $80usd now which is a great price for a great IEM.

Magaosi K3 HD (which I don't have), is reported to be a slight improvement on the K3 Pro. Still includes all of the features of the K3 Pro - metal body, triple driver, removable cable, filters - but it is supposed to have a little better clarity.

Head over to the Magaosi K3 thread to ask questions or for more information and opinions on all of the K3 models: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/magaosi-k3-pro-impressions-and-discussions-thread.839011/

Or you can go over to the Pioneer SE-CH9T thread for questions, info, and opinions from owners on that IEM: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pionneer-se-ch9t-premium-in-ear-headphones.857460/

Finally, you may want to look at the Einsear T2 or the Urbanfun HiFi (hybrid not the single driver) if you want something lower-budget ($10-$20). They also have the sound signature you are looking for, and are a steal for the price.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Slater (Sep 10, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Bang for buck - EMI CI880 (Blumuze on Amazon)



Vidal, he's looking for a flat signature with elevated bass (ATH M50x but in an IEM). CI880 is the opposite of that (with elevated treble), right?


----------



## Chifi (Sep 10, 2017)

what chinese ear tips do you use? i was searching for foam tips on ebay but they have 11mm depth at most, i want 15mm for sleeping or maybe triple-flange if they are really soft and comfy? i'm more concerned about isolation than sound quality.


----------



## Vidal

I saw the mention of the KZ ZS5 and other earphones you were suggesting so just considered the bang for buck comment based on that.

Re:CI880 have just the right amount of bass, unlike say the UiiSii HI-905 too little or KZ ES3 too much.

Strict interpretation of neutral with elevated bass sounds like an awful signature TBH. I'd certainly want some treble emphasis in there so I'd be surprised if the ones you've suggested to meet that strict criteria.


----------



## Slater (Sep 10, 2017)

Chifi said:


> what chinese ear tips do you use? i was searching for foam tips on ebay but they have 11mm depth at most, i want 15mm for sleeping or maybe triple-flange if they are really soft and comfy? i'm more concerned about isolation than sound quality.



You could always install a keyboard o-ring on the nozzle before installing the foam tip to effectively get more "height" to the tip.

By isolation, do yo mean to drown out the outside noises, or sound leakage that may disturb someone else? Because isolation is also controlled in a large part by the IEM itself (how sealed or open with vents it is).


----------



## maxxevv

slaterlovesspam said:


> Vidal, he's looking for a flat signature with elevated bass (ATH M50x but in an IEM). CI880 is the opposite of that (with elevated treble), right?



The CI880 I would say its tuned a little more 'energetic' sounding compared to the Urbanfun Hifi.  Its treble is brighter but in a good way to me at least.  

Neither have an elevated bass to me.  Though there seems a little bit more on the CI880.  

Its really down to preferences of sound signature.


----------



## Chifi

slaterlovesspam said:


> You could always install a keyboard o-ring on the nozzle before installing the foam tip to effectively get more "height" to the tip.
> 
> By isolation, do yo mean to drown out the outside noises, or sound leakage that may disturb someone else? Because isolation is also controlled in a large part by the IEM itself (how sealed or open with vents it is).



i don't think that would be a smart idea because it might come off and hurt your eardrum. i want to drown out the noises so i can fall asleep more easily. im using rock zircon and kz zst, zircons seem to have better isolation and stronger bass which helps.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> I saw the mention of the KZ ZS5 and other earphones you were suggesting so just considered the bang for buck comment based on that.
> 
> Re:CI880 have just the right amount of bass, unlike say the UiiSii HI-905 too little or KZ ES3 too much.
> 
> Strict interpretation of neutral with elevated bass sounds like an awful signature TBH. I'd certainly want some treble emphasis in there so I'd be surprised if the ones you've suggested to meet that strict criteria.



Good point. I was basing my recommendations on the signature of the ATH M50x, which is u-shaped and has bass that was a little too boomy for my tastes.


----------



## Fahim Foysal (Sep 10, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> I don't have the dunu, but I had the 1More Triple and didn't like it. The build was very fragile and it was too sibilant for my taste. The Xiaomi Pro HD is 1/6 of the cost and has 95% of the sound of the 1More, with less sibilance. They are both triple drivers, and 1More makes the Pro HD for Xiaomi.
> 
> By KZ5 do you mean KZ ZS5? The KZ ZS5 is good for the price, but they have 2 different revisions of it and I only have the 1st revision. KZ is also releasing a new IEM with metal shell (the ZS6), but they aren't available until the end of this month.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot man. The problem I have with most budget hybrid ba iem is that there is usually a very high peak at 7-8 khz region. I can't stand it. I don't mind a little sparkle as long as it isn't fatiguing. The pioneer Ch9t seems to have a great value.

Another thing. I like the signature of the pinnacle p1. Even though it is v shaped, it's not harsh in the high end. Wish it was a bit cheaper though


----------



## Slater (Sep 10, 2017)

Chifi said:


> i don't think that would be a smart idea because it might come off and hurt your eardrum. i want to drown out the noises so i can fall asleep more easily. im using rock zircon and kz zst, zircons seem to have better isolation and stronger bass which helps.



I've never had it come off because it's under the tip. I guess if the IEM nozzle is really short and stubby (like the MEMT X5), or the tip is really loose fitting it could happen.

Anyways, there's 2 types of the Chinese foams - a 'ball' style and a 'wedge' (comply) style. The wedge ones are longer than the balls (11mm vs 9mm), but I've never seen any foams longer than 11mm.

You could maybe try making your own tips.

There's some good ideas for DIY foam tips in this thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/how-to-best-custom-tips-for-iems-ever-imho-with-pics.383917/
You could also use the thermoplastic method for excellent isolation (instamorph, etc): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/custom-ear-molds-for-iems.830823/#post-13295540

Update: I found this thread (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fyi...ial-comparison-updated-sept-29th-2011.304963/), and there are longer than average foam tips made. Whether they fit the nozzle on your IEM would be up to you to research.


----------



## Slater

Fahim Foysal said:


> Thanks a lot man. The problem I have with most budget hybrid ba iem is that there is usually a very high peak at 7-8 khz region. I can't stand it. I don't mind a little sparkle as long as it isn't fatiguing. The pioneer Ch9t seems to have a great value.
> 
> Another thing. I like the signature of the pinnacle p1. Even though it is v shaped, it's not harsh in the high end. Wish it was a bit cheaper though



Are there any local shops in Bangladesh where you can try out some different IEMs?

Or what about Amazon? If you don't like an IEM you can just send it back.

You could also consider using EQ to reduce any peaks in that frequency range. I have some headphones that I don't like, but after tuning them with EQ I enjoy them much more.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

slaterlovesspam said:


> Are there any local shops in Bangladesh where you can try out some different IEMs?
> 
> Or what about Amazon? If you don't like an IEM you can just send it back.
> 
> You could also consider using EQ to reduce any peaks in that frequency range. I have some headphones that I don't like, but after tuning them with EQ I enjoy them much more.


The biggest problem here is that there are no specialized shops where you get to sample headphone. Shipping via amazon takes a looong time and a big hassle here. Things are way far from smooth. I gotta buy them first to know what they sound like. The biggest pro in Bangladesh is that xiaomi products are cheap and available everywhere. I haven't had much experience with hifi audio. The pro HD sounded good but I want the best within my budget, which is $100 but everything I find, tends to be at the 200-250 price bracket


----------



## Lurk650

Fahim Foysal said:


> The biggest problem here is that there are no specialized shops where you get to sample headphone. Shipping via amazon takes a looong time and a big hassle here. Things are way far from smooth. I gotta buy them first to know what they sound like. The biggest pro in Bangladesh is that xiaomi products are cheap and available everywhere. I haven't had much experience with hifi audio. The pro HD sounded good but I want the best within my budget, which is $100 but everything I find, tends to be at the 200-250 price bracket


There is no "best". That is subjective. It all depends on what signature you want. If you aren't sure then an IEM with filters may be your best option, something like the LZA4 or MusicMaker NineTails


----------



## s4tch

Lurk650 said:


> There is no "best". That is subjective. It all depends on what signature you want. If you aren't sure then an IEM with filters may be your best option, something like the LZA4 or MusicMaker NineTails


agreed. lz a4 is way out of his $100 budget, though. i'd give trinity vyrus (v1) a try, it's available on amazon uk within his budget.


----------



## Slater (Sep 10, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> There is no "best". That is subjective. It all depends on what signature you want. If you aren't sure then an IEM with filters may be your best option, something like the LZA4 or MusicMaker NineTails





s4tch said:


> agreed. lz a4 is way out of his $100 budget, though. i'd give trinity vyrus (v1) a try, it's available on amazon uk within his budget.



Agreed about the filters. That's why I mentioned the Magaosi K4 offerings (which are well within his price range too).

Heck, even the KZ ED9 is cheap enough to try out and see if he likes it. I think it pairs well with the sonic signature he's looking for, it's built well, and is a very respectable IEM for a measly $9. Plus with the 2 included filters he can try them out and see what he likes.


----------



## Lurk650

s4tch said:


> agreed. lz a4 is way out of his $100 budget, though. i'd give trinity vyrus (v1) a try, it's available on amazon uk within his budget.



Wow I thought they came down in price by now. I'm hearing great things about the NineTails. Non filters but smooth, warm and detailed IEMs are the Pioneer CH9T and Simgot EN700 Bass.

I have the Vyrus V1. It's decent. I personally am not a fan of the TA house sound. I think they sound unnatural.


----------



## crabdog

Nine tail has a great sound. I still haven't had time to test all the filter combinations. The TFZ Series 4 is also superb.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Guys the kind of sound I am looking for is to hear music just as the producer intended (neutral) with a slight bass boost and great sound stage and detail. The iem should be able to tackle fast and complex pieces of music without sounding muddy. Sound isolation isn't much of a concern for me. 
So far the options I am looking at are Pioneer as suggested by you @slaterlovesspam 
According to the reviews the simgot bass has to everything I want but they don't have detachable cable. 
Can someone please plweaase compare simgot bass with pioneer ch9t. What other options do I have with similar signature?
@Lurk650  the lz a4 is about 190 dollars, way out of my budget.


----------



## dontcallmejan

Fahim Foysal said:


> Guys the kind of sound I am looking for is to hear music just as the producer intended (neutral) with a slight bass boost and great sound stage and detail. The iem should be able to tackle fast and complex pieces of music without sounding muddy. Sound isolation isn't much of a concern for me.
> So far the options I am looking at are Pioneer as suggested by you @slaterlovesspam
> According to the reviews the simgot bass has to everything I want but they don't have detachable cable.
> Can someone please plweaase compare simgot bass with pioneer ch9t. What other options do I have with similar signature?
> @Lurk650  the lz a4 is about 190 dollars, way out of my budget.


Had the EN700 Bass, sold them after a month. They're warm with a good emphasis on the mids. Smooth Treble though. The CH9T is V-shape in tonality, with better staging, imaging and clarity vs EN700Bass


----------



## Fahim Foysal

dontcallmejan said:


> Had the EN700 Bass, sold them after a month. They're warm with a good emphasis on the mids. Smooth Treble though. The CH9T is V-shape in tonality, with better staging, imaging and clarity vs EN700Bass


How strong of a v shape is it? The lesser the better


----------



## dontcallmejan

Fahim Foysal said:


> How strong of a v shape is it? The lesser the better



Similar tonality with LZ-A4 with Red(or Black) - Black Filters


----------



## Slater

Fahim Foysal said:


> Guys the kind of sound I am looking for is to hear music just as the producer intended (neutral) with a slight bass boost and great sound stage and detail. The iem should be able to tackle fast and complex pieces of music without sounding muddy. Sound isolation isn't much of a concern for me.
> So far the options I am looking at are Pioneer as suggested by you @slaterlovesspam
> According to the reviews the simgot bass has to everything I want but they don't have detachable cable.
> Can someone please plweaase compare simgot bass with pioneer ch9t. What other options do I have with similar signature?
> @Lurk650  the lz a4 is about 190 dollars, way out of my budget.



BTW, as far as the removable cable, I had a few questions:

Do you plan on switching the cable for a higher quality one?
Do you plan on switching the cable for a balanced cable?
Do you want removable cable in case the original cable gets damaged so you can replace it?

Would you consider an IEM that had a fixed cable if it met your other goals?


----------



## Lurk650

I don't hear the CH9T as VShape at all. 

Havent listened to the Simgot in quite a while but from what i recall, similar amounts of bass between the EN700 Bass and the CH9T but I think 9 goes lower. Mids are more present in the 9, 7 aren't super VShape but IMO it's more noticeably pulled back. Similar amounts of extension in treble. The 9 is more spacious sounding with great separation. Both are comfy. 

The Simgot EN700 Pro is a detachable 2 pin but it's $200 I believe


----------



## dontcallmejan

Lurk650 said:


> I don't hear the CH9T as VShape at all.
> 
> Havent listened to the Simgot in quite a while but from what i recall, similar amounts of bass between the EN700 Bass and the CH9T but I think 9 goes lower. Mids are more present in the 9, 7 aren't super VShape but IMO it's more noticeably pulled back. Similar amounts of extension in treble. The 9 is more spacious sounding with great separation. Both are comfy.
> 
> The Simgot EN700 Pro is a detachable 2 pin but it's $200 I believe


It's a weird thing. Around 15 people here in our local community has the ch9t. Some say it's neutral. Some say it's bright. But the most common description is u or vshape.


----------



## Lurk650

dontcallmejan said:


> It's a weird thing. Around 15 people here in our local community has the ch9t. Some say it's neutral. Some say it's bright. But the most common description is u or vshape.


I can admit to slightly U Shaped. When I think V shaped I think of the lows and highs overpowering the mids, I don't hear that at all.


----------



## dontcallmejan

Lurk650 said:


> I can admit to slightly U Shaped. When I think V shaped I think of the lows and highs overpowering the mids, I don't hear that at all.


I'm sorry. I was referring to slight dip in the mids. My bad. I thought they were the same.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

slaterlovesspam said:


> BTW, as far as the removable cable, I had a few questions:
> 
> Do you plan on switching the cable for a higher quality one?
> Do you plan on switching the cable for a balanced cable?
> ...


The only reason why I want removeable cable is durability. I will use these headphone almost 4 hours everyday from listening to youtuber blabber to different genres of music on spotify. I owned xiaomi piston 3 and they gave up after 6 months cause of frayed cable. I didn't like the piston 3 though. The sound stage was narrow and the thick bassy sound drowned the mids. I prefer airy sound in general. So I am looking to invest in something better. This is Bangladesh where the median income of people is prolly something like $300 a month so $100 is a substantial investment on iems. Therefore durability is a big concern of mine. None of my earbuds (Remax s1, xiaomi piston 3, The default buds supplied with s7) lasted more than 9 months. 
Bottom line - any earbuds under $100 thats fairly neutral with a little added kick to the low end with good soundstage and removable cable.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

I can't find the frequency response graph of the pioneer ch9t anywhere. Can someone please help me out


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Lurk650 said:


> I don't hear the CH9T as VShape at all.
> 
> Havent listened to the Simgot in quite a while but from what i recall, similar amounts of bass between the EN700 Bass and the CH9T but I think 9 goes lower. Mids are more present in the 9, 7 aren't super VShape but IMO it's more noticeably pulled back. Similar amounts of extension in treble. The 9 is more spacious sounding with great separation. Both are comfy.
> 
> The Simgot EN700 Pro is a detachable 2 pin but it's $200 I believe


Your thoughts on these makes me feel that the ch9t are my dream iems. How are the highs?


----------



## Lurk650

dontcallmejan said:


> I'm sorry. I was referring to slight dip in the mids. My bad. I thought they were the same.


When I read VShape I think a heavy mid dip like typical consumer oriented gear. U Shape is more slight dip that is smooth IMO. I think the mids shine in these without being too far back, vocal intelligibility is above avg IMO. Details in the mids immerse me in the music which I love for working out. They are buttery smooth, overall, as to not fatigue my ears. 

FWIW I find the TFZ 1S to have unnaturally too forward mids. Then the typical consumer stuff where the mids are sucked out and lack clarity. That's my personal reference in mids.


----------



## Akmola Lola

Fahim Foysal said:


> The only reason why I want removeable cable is durability. I will use these headphone almost 4 hours everyday from listening to youtuber blabber to different genres of music on spotify. I owned xiaomi piston 3 and they gave up after 6 months cause of frayed cable. I didn't like the piston 3 though. The sound stage was narrow and the thick bassy sound drowned the mids. I prefer airy sound in general. So I am looking to invest in something better. This is Bangladesh where the median income of people is prolly something like $300 a month so $100 is a substantial investment on iems. Therefore durability is a big concern of mine. None of my earbuds (Remax s1, xiaomi piston 3, The default buds supplied with s7) lasted more than 9 months.
> Bottom line - any earbuds under $100 thats fairly neutral with a little added kick to the low end with good soundstage and removable cable.


i thought xiaomi had one of the best cable (durability) with the fabric and kevlar material and all


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 11, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Bang for buck - EMI CI880 (Blumuze on Amazon)


I finally found the EMI CI880 under a different name for a cheaper price on taobao for those looking for them and living in China like me.

They go by the name: *Podoor J20*
Price: 199 RMB (around $30 dollars), which is still not bad compared to SUDY C630 at 299 RMB.

Link
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...s=1&abbucket=4&sku_properties=5919063:6536025


-Clear


----------



## -sandro-

Fahim Foysal said:


> The only reason why I want removeable cable is durability. I will use these headphone almost 4 hours everyday from listening to youtuber blabber to different genres of music on spotify. I owned xiaomi piston 3 and they gave up after 6 months cause of frayed cable. I didn't like the piston 3 though. The sound stage was narrow and the thick bassy sound drowned the mids. I prefer airy sound in general. So I am looking to invest in something better. This is Bangladesh where the median income of people is prolly something like $300 a month so $100 is a substantial investment on iems. Therefore durability is a big concern of mine. None of my earbuds (Remax s1, xiaomi piston 3, The default buds supplied with s7) lasted more than 9 months.
> Bottom line - any earbuds under $100 thats fairly neutral with a little added kick to the low end with good soundstage and removable cable.


 If that's your income I wouldn't spend more than $20-30... seems like you're describing the zs5?


----------



## Fahim Foysal

-sandro- said:


> If that's your income I wouldn't spend more than $20-30... seems like you're describing the zs5?


No I was saying that it $300 is the average income of the general people here. My income is even less (0 dollars) lol. Well basically my parents provide for me. I am still in high school.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Akmola Lola said:


> i thought xiaomi had one of the best cable (durability) with the fabric and kevlar material and all


Yes they are somewhat durable but i used them very roughly. I would give it a 7/10 for durability.


----------



## Vidal

Fahim Foysal said:


> Yes they are somewhat durable but i used them very roughly. I would give it a 7/10 for durability.



If a kevlar reinforced cable wasn't strong enough for you perhaps you need to start being more careful with your kit. Even a removable cable connection such as mmcx or two pin will get damaged in the earpiece if you're rough with them. The connectors are only glued in and will fall out/come loose if pulled hard.

Spending $100 on earphones when you treat them like crap is a fools game.


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> I finally found the EMI CI880 under a different name for a cheaper price on taobao for those looking for them and living in China like me.
> 
> They go by the name: *Podoor J20*
> Price: 199 RMB (around $30 dollars), which is still not bad compared to SUDY C630 at 299 RMB.
> ...



Are they 100% a hybrid version? I found some look-a-like ones on Amazon at £16 only thing is they don't mention the quad (dual really) drivers, compared to £20 for the ones that do


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Vidal said:


> If a kevlar reinforced cable wasn't strong enough for you perhaps you need to start being more careful with your kit. Even a removable cable connection such as mmcx or two pin will get damaged in the earpiece if you're rough with them. The connectors are only glued in and will fall out/come loose if pulled hard.
> 
> Spending $100 on earphones when you treat them like crap is a fools game.


I wasn't really treating them like crap in any way. I was basically using them a lot. I sit on my laptops the entire day and the whole time I had those earbuds in. All material that are subject to movement will fail at some point. By buying iems with replaceable cable ensures i remove the greatest point of failure - the cable. I am certain the internal components aren't always "glued in". In a lot of iems they remain in fixed position due to the way the shell in made


----------



## euge

(copy pasted from earbuds thread)

Hi guys, new here, been lurking for a while now, would be grateful for some advice and comparison from those more experienced. 

I currently own a 1MORE quad, ve asura 2 and a TFZ E3. 

I'm looking for an earbud that has more clarity than the asura but slightly warmer than the quads with a large soundstage.

The ones on my list atm are

1 Rose Masya
2 Shozy BK
3 Toneking TY2
4 1MORE E1008

Do any of you own either of these mentioned and have a comparison between the ones I own, as I do not have the luxury of testing these chinese products in person.

The Rose Mojito sounds like the one I'm looking for but i'm unwilling to spend that much, for now...

Cheers!


----------



## Vidal

You said 'I used them very roughly' - so now you're saying that isn't the case? 

Having modified countless earphones, headphones it's nearly always glue, even when it isn't the connector is always the weakest point. I've rarely had a fixed cable fail, I've had countless MMCX/two pin connectors work loose or fail in other ways. 

A removeable cable is a step backwards in terms of reliability/durability in my experience.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Vidal said:


> You said 'I used them very roughly' - so now you're saying that isn't the case?
> 
> Having modified countless earphones, headphones it's nearly always glue, even when it isn't the connector is always the weakest point. I've rarely had a fixed cable fail, I've had countless MMCX/two pin connectors work loose or fail in other ways.
> 
> A removeable cable is a step backwards in terms of reliability/durability in my experience.


I should rephrase that. Very roughly meaning 'used it for an extensive amount of time'. Well for me it was always the cable that failed so I am hoping to at least omit that by buying one with a mmcx.


----------



## Vidal (Sep 11, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> I should rephrase that. Very roughly meaning 'used it for an extensive amount of time'. Well for me it was always the cable that failed so I am hoping to at least omit that by buying one with a mmcx.



That's not rephrasing that's changing completely, but whatever.

IMO you're introducing a weak spot that you didn't have with a fixed cable. MMCX connectors have very small tolerances and there's lots of people who have had issues with an earphones cutting out, not so much a problem if you can return them easily but from what you said that's not the case. Two pins are less prone to problems but it can be far from easy to get replacement cables with some manufacturers. You'll still have the glue failure point with these - I usually find they fail due to the constant plugging/unplugging.

I prefer a removeable cable on the basis that it's easier to store but would never consider them to be more robust than a fixed cable.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 11, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Are they 100% a hybrid version? I found some look-a-like ones on Amazon at £16 only thing is they don't mention the quad (dual really) drivers, compared to £20 for the ones that do


Good question....
So, I had my Chinese colleague read the taobao page for me and they told me that it mentions dual drivers (not sure if that's what you mean). The only way to really find out is for me to buy one (later on) and compare it to your review and hopefuly hope they're spot-on (the same)....fingers-crossed!


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> Good question....
> So, I had my Chinese colleague read the taobao page for me and they told me that it mentions dual drivers (not sure if that's what you mean). The only way to really find out is for me to buy one (later on) and compare it to your review and hopefuly hope they're spot-on (the same)....fingers-crossed!



Good luck!


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Vidal said:


> That's not rephrasing that's changing completely, but whatever.
> 
> IMO you're introducing a weak spot that you didn't have with a fixed cable. MMCX connectors have very small tolerances and there's lots of people who have had issues with an earphones cutting out, not so much a problem if you can return them easily but from what you said that's not the case. Two pins are less prone to problems but it can be far from easy to get replacement cables with some manufacturers. You'll still have the glue failure point with these - I usually find they fail due to the constant plugging/unplugging.
> 
> I prefer a removeable cable on the basis that it's easier to store but would never consider them to be more robust than a fixed cable.


We have different opinions I guess. The way I see it, the cable is the part that moves and flexes and takes a decent amount of stress so it is likely the point of failure. Unless we stress test them or conduct a survery there is no way to confirm anything


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Has anyone tried the BGVP dm5 yet? Some impressions would be very helpful


----------



## Vidal (Sep 11, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> We have different opinions I guess. The way I see it, the cable is the part that moves and flexes and takes a decent amount of stress so it is likely the point of failure. Unless we stress test them or conduct a survery there is no way to confirm anything



I'm an ex-seller and the only warranty claims I had were with were connection point failures. My advice is based on that and my personal experience of the hundreds of IEMs that have passed through my hands with my reviews/personal ownership. But hey, you know best kid.


----------



## crabdog

Fahim Foysal said:


> Has anyone tried the BGVP dm5 yet? Some impressions would be very helpful


Head-Fi / Google search are there for a reason: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dm5.22599/reviews

On another note I think we've exhausted the off-topic cable debate. Let's not get the mods involved.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Fahim Foysal said:


> Guys the kind of sound I am looking for is to hear music just as the producer intended (neutral) with a slight bass boost and great sound stage and detail. The iem should be able to tackle fast and complex pieces of music without sounding muddy. Sound isolation isn't much of a concern for me.
> So far the options I am looking at are Pioneer as suggested by you @slaterlovesspam
> According to the reviews the simgot bass has to everything I want but they don't have detachable cable.
> Can someone please plweaase compare simgot bass with pioneer ch9t. What other options do I have with similar signature?
> @Lurk650  the lz a4 is about 190 dollars, way out of my budget.


i'd suggest the magaosi k3 or kinera h3


----------



## mochill

Fahim Foysal said:


> Has anyone tried the BGVP dm5 yet? Some impressions would be very helpful


Echobox audio x1


----------



## Slater (Sep 11, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> We have different opinions I guess. The way I see it, the cable is the part that moves and flexes and takes a decent amount of stress so it is likely the point of failure. Unless we stress test them or conduct a survery there is no way to confirm anything



If you are going to insist on a removable cable, I would strongly recommend going with a KZ IEM - specifically one that utilizes the KZ 2-pin connector. It is more robust than MMCX cables, and the KZ replacement cables are relatively inexpensive and readily available on Aliexpress and ebay. You can even get silver plated and bluetooth cable versions.

As far as KZ models that utilize the 2-pin connector, you would be able to choose from:

ZS3
ZST
ES3
ED12
ZS5 v1
ZS5 v2
ZS6 (preordering now)
ZS10 (soon to be released)
You would likely be more than happy with many of the IEMs on the above list based on what you've said your preferences are.

Also, as Loomis and myself have recommended, the Magaosi K3 (Pro, HD) would meet your needs too. In addition to having the tuning filters I've mentioned before, they come with (2) MMCX cables in the box (1 with mic, 1 without). So at least with the K3 Pro/HD, you'll have a spare cable on hand for when the 1st cable dies.


----------



## VinceHill24

slaterlovesspam said:


> If you are going to insist on a removable cable, I would strongly recommend going with a KZ IEM - specifically one that utilizes the KZ 2-pin connector. It is more robust than MMCX cables, and the KZ replacement cables are relatively inexpensive and readily available on Aliexpress and ebay. You can even get silver plated and bluetooth cable versions.
> 
> As far as KZ models that utilize the 2-pin connector, you would be able to choose from:
> 
> ...


A silver plated MMCX cable should be easily available now too at low price since KZ also now has the silver plated MMCX cable. It's pretty well built too as i've been using them on my K3 Pro as well. Can't really tell if there's any SQ improvement coz my insensitive ear hears none but for less than 10$ it's the best and probably the only mmcx cable i came across.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

slaterlovesspam said:


> If you are going to insist on a removable cable, I would strongly recommend going with a KZ IEM - specifically one that utilizes the KZ 2-pin connector. It is more robust than MMCX cables, and the KZ replacement cables are relatively inexpensive and readily available on Aliexpress and ebay. You can even get silver plated and bluetooth cable versions.
> 
> As far as KZ models that utilize the 2-pin connector, you would be able to choose from:
> 
> ...


I didnt know zs5 had a v1 and v2. What are the differences between them? 
I have been looking into the zs6 but couldn't find any reviews via google


----------



## TJK81

Regarding to replacement cable for KZ's, i would like to refer they are not fully replaceable to each other. i've got this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lat...32822423678.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.ia9Z7d cable and it's not fitted properly to my ZS3's. But it works with no issue.


----------



## Slater

Fahim Foysal said:


> I didnt know zs5 had a v1 and v2. What are the differences between them?
> I have been looking into the zs6 but couldn't find any reviews via google



The physical differences are as follows:

ZS5 v1 has (1) BA driver in the nozzle and (1) BA driver deep in the body of the IEM (they are 2 different BA drivers as well - 1 high frequency BA and 1 ultra-high frequency BA).
ZS5 v2 has (2) BA drivers in the nozzle (they are both the same BA drivers - ultra-high frequency).

As far as sound differences, there are a couple of opinions on them so far (found if you use the HF search). But in general, too few people have the ZS5 v2 at the current moment for there to be a generally accepted consensus if 1 or the other is "better".


----------



## vector84

Also, as long as you can avoid snapping a pin off inside the female... KZ's choice of 0.75mm pins means that even if you ever wear out the 2 pin connector (which is already a lot harder to do than an mmcx), you can just swap out for a generic 0.78mm pinned cable.


----------



## Slater (Sep 11, 2017)

TJK81 said:


> Regarding to replacement cable for KZ's, i would like to refer they are not fully replaceable to each other. i've got this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lat...32822423678.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.ia9Z7d cable and it's not fitted properly to my ZS3's. But it works with no issue.



Yes, you are correct - technically there are (2) types of 2-pin KZ cables. The pins themselves are the same, but the molded plug surrounding the pins is shaped differently between them.

(1) style has a thin straight plug, and is for the ZS3, ZS5 v1, ZS5, v2, and ZS6
(1) has a fatter L-shaped plug, and is for the ZST, ED12, ES3

At this point it's unknown which cable will work for the ZSR and ZS10 because they are not released yet.

Technically you can use the straight plug cable on the models that require the L-shaped plug cable (although it will be a little loose fitting). But you cannot use the L-shaped plug cable on the models that require the straight (at least not without shaving the plastic of the plug down, and even then it is a really ghetto fit).

Here's photos of the OEM cables to show the difference in the plugs:


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

1clearhead said:


> Good question....
> So, I had my Chinese colleague read the taobao page for me and they told me that it mentions dual drivers (not sure if that's what you mean). The only way to really find out is for me to buy one (later on) and compare it to your review and hopefuly hope they're spot-on (the same)....fingers-crossed!



What about these?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...32776997408.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.aDSpZZ


----------



## Slater

BunchOfAtoms said:


> What about these?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...32776997408.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.aDSpZZ



The description says _"Dynamic + moving iron hybrid"_


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 11, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> As far as KZ models that utilize the 2-pin connector, you would be able to choose from:
> 
> ZS3
> ZST
> ...



I saw this on  the KZ thread:



HungryPanda said:


> I have to admit I made a joke by mentioned that there would be a ZS10 before Christmas (because of the rate KZ are putting out iems) not that there is actually one.



So that is how rumors start...lol.  Maybe KZ will be forced to hurry up and deliver that...or rename a current project. I think that comment was made two or three weeks ago!


----------



## Fahim Foysal

slaterlovesspam said:


> The physical differences are as follows:
> 
> ZS5 v1 has (1) BA driver in the nozzle and (1) BA driver deep in the body of the IEM (they are 2 different BA drivers as well - 1 high frequency BA and 1 ultra-high frequency BA).
> ZS5 v2 has (2) BA drivers in the nozzle (they are both the same BA drivers - ultra-high frequency).
> ...


So do you have any idea about how the zs5 compares to the zs6?


----------



## crabdog

vector84 said:


> Also, *as long as you can avoid snapping a pin off inside the female*... KZ's choice of 0.75mm pins means that even if you ever wear out the 2 pin connector (which is already a lot harder to do than an mmcx), you can just swap out for a generic 0.78mm pinned cable.


 Can't help myself sometimes.


----------



## Slater (Sep 11, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> So do you have any idea about how the zs5 compares to the zs6?



*No one has the ZS6 yet.* They are only taking preorders at the current time.

The ZS6 isn't shipping from China until the end of September, and then add a few weeks on top of that before you start getting impressions from people.

So you're probably looking at the 1st or 2nd week in November before the very FIRST people get theirs.


----------



## Fox2twenty

slaterlovesspam said:


> *No one has the ZS6 yet.* They are only taking preorders at the current time.
> 
> The ZS6 isn't shipping from China until the end of September, and then add a few weeks on top of that before you start getting impressions from people.
> 
> So you're probably looking at the 1st or 2nd week in November before the very FIRST people get theirs.



#realtalk

We're getting excited about it though.


----------



## TimeSnow

Amazon says the 16th is the ZS6 release date. Maybe some reviews will show up before the end of the month?


----------



## Fahim Foysal

slaterlovesspam said:


> *No one has the ZS6 yet.* They are only taking preorders at the current time.
> 
> The ZS6 isn't shipping from China until the end of September, and then add a few weeks on top of that before you start getting impressions from people.
> 
> So you're probably looking at the 1st or 2nd week in November before the very FIRST people get theirs.


If I want a sound quality a step above the zs5 which one would you recommend? Chi-fi preferred with removable cable


----------



## Fox2twenty (Sep 11, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> If I want a sound quality a step above the zs5 which one would you recommend? Chi-fi preferred with removable cable


I wanna know  too @slaterlovesspam


----------



## normanl

Vidal said:


> Bang for buck - EMI CI880 (Blumuze on Amazon)


There is no listing of it on Amazone.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 11, 2017)

normanl said:


> There is no listing of it on Amazone.



Maybe try Amazon cause Amazone sucks 

Had to do it!

In other news, got shipping notice of the UiiSii CM5. Should be here tomorrow by 8PM


----------



## normanl

Does anyone have Tin Audio T2 and what is its sound quality, particularly for classical music?  Is it significantly superior to Tin Audio  T515? Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## s4tch

Fahim Foysal said:


> If I want a sound quality a step above the zs5 which one would you recommend? Chi-fi preferred with removable cable


get a k3 pro. i only read good feedback of it from reliable sources. if i didn't have the akg n40, k3 pro would be my choice.


----------



## Slater

Fahim Foysal said:


> If I want a sound quality a step above the zs5 which one would you recommend? Chi-fi preferred with removable cable





Fox2twenty said:


> I wanna know  too @slaterlovesspam



Of the IEMs I personally own, Pioneer SE-CH9T and Magaosi K3 Pro.

Both have removable MMCX cables, excellent sound, and cost about the same as one another (both list price and sale prices).


----------



## Slater

s4tch said:


> get a k3 pro. i only read good feedback of it from reliable sources. if i didn't have the akg n40, k3 pro would be my choice.



Good advice. And interestingly enough, if I didn't have the Pioneer SE-CH9T, the AKG N40 would be my choice LOL


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Maybe try Amazon cause Amazone sucks
> 
> Had to do it!
> 
> In other news, got shipping notice of the UiiSii CM5. Should be here tomorrow by 8PM



Get in the Zone - Amazone!


----------



## s4tch (Sep 11, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Good advice. And interestingly enough, if I didn't have the Pioneer SE-CH9T, the AKG N40 would be my choice LOL


cheers, m8

btw i quite liked the pmv, too. it's a bit bright for my taste, still, a great sounding iem for those who prefer tight, detailed sound. bass might be a bit less than our bangladeshi  friend is looking for, though.


----------



## Fox2twenty

slaterlovesspam said:


> Of the IEMs I personally own, Pioneer SE-CH9T and Magaosi K3 Pro.
> 
> Both have removable MMCX cables, excellent sound, and cost about the same as one another (both list price and sale prices).


Where can I find the Magaosi K3 Pro?


----------



## TimeSnow

Fox2twenty said:


> Where can I find the Magaosi K3 Pro?


https://penonaudio.com/Magaosi-K3-Pro


----------



## Fox2twenty

TimeSnow said:


> https://penonaudio.com/Magaosi-K3-Pro


Awesomeness. Thanks


----------



## Fahim Foysal

slaterlovesspam said:


> Of the IEMs I personally own, Pioneer SE-CH9T and Magaosi K3 Pro.
> 
> Both have removable MMCX cables, excellent sound, and cost about the same as one another (both list price and sale prices).





slaterlovesspam said:


> Of the IEMs I personally own, Pioneer SE-CH9T and Magaosi K3 Pro.
> 
> Both have removable MMCX cables, excellent sound, and cost about the same as one another (both list price and sale prices).


How much of an improvement would it be jumping from the $20 kz zs5 to $100 mangosi k3 pro or ch9t and is the jump worth it considering they cost 5 times as much? 
What are the differences in sound between k3 pro and ch9t?


----------



## Fahim Foysal

s4tch said:


> cheers, m8
> 
> btw i quite liked the pmv, too. it's a bit bright for my taste, still, a great sounding iem for those who prefer tight, detailed sound. bass might be a bit less than our bangladeshi  friend is looking for, though.


So I have been looking around and the ath-im 70 caught my attention.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Fahim Foysal said:


> How much of an improvement would it be jumping from the $20 kz zs5 to $100 mangosi k3 pro or ch9t and is the jump worth it considering they cost 5 times as much?
> What are the differences in sound between k3 pro and ch9t?


Good questions.. In the 100 dollar range I've been looking at the Rose masya's as well.....


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Fox2twenty said:


> Good questions.. In the 100 dollar range I've been looking at the Rose masya's as well.....


According to suggestions that I got so far kinera h3, Pioneer SE-CH9T and Magaosi K3 Pro stood out. Been looking at the ath-im70 as well


----------



## mbwilson111

jant71 said:


> In other news, got shipping notice of the UiiSii CM5. Should be here tomorrow by 8PM



I have those! They sound amazing!  Got them on a lightning deal two weeks ago.  I have a little trouble fitting the ones that have the wire over the ear I wear glasses and i have long hair which makes it awkward.  Once fitted, I did not want to take them off but I eventually had to go to bed. I was enjoying my music so much .  BTW,  I had an Amazon delivery at 9:30pm last week.  Had nearly given up but had left the hall light on.


----------



## s4tch

Fahim Foysal said:


> So I have been looking around and the ath-im 70 caught my attention.


i only listened to the e40 and the e70, sorry. no idea about the ie70.

e40 might be interesting for you, though. those are powerful, punchy iem's.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Uii sii cm5? What is the sound Sig like?


----------



## peter123

Fahim Foysal said:


> According to suggestions that I got so far kinera h3, Pioneer SE-CH9T and Magaosi K3 Pro stood out. Been looking at the ath-im70 as well



If you're looking for a balanced sound i wouldn't recommend any of the  Magosi K3 siblings as they've got recessed midrange) it's my understanding that's not what you're looking for). The IM70 may actually be a very good option for the sound that you're looking for. The PMV-A01 MK2 is also a good suggestion.


----------



## Fox2twenty

peter123 said:


> If you're looking for a balanced sound i wouldn't recommend any of the  Magosi K3 siblings as they've got recessed midrange) it's my understanding that's not what you're looking for). The IM70 may actually be a very good option for the sound that you're looking for. The PMV-A01 MK2 is also a good suggestion.



Cool, so Magaosi-K3-Pro is more v shaped?


----------



## jant71

mbwilson111 said:


> I have those! They sound amazing!  Got them on a lightning deal two weeks ago.  I have a little trouble fitting the ones that have the wire over the ear I wear glasses and i have long hair which makes it awkward.  Once fitted, I did not want to take them off but I eventually had to go to bed. I was enjoying my music so much .  BTW,  I had an Amazon delivery at 9:30pm last week.  Had nearly given up but had left the hall light on.



How much was the lightning deal? No metal in the ear guides from what I can see, right? That would make them similar to the A&D D2 which  got along with even with my glasses just fine.

I will compare them to my Elecom CC1000 which is the same price range and even the CH9T if they are over achievers


----------



## peter123

Fox2twenty said:


> Cool, so Magaosi-K3-Pro is more v shaped?



Tbh I haven't heard the K3 Pro but I do own the K3 HD and everything I've read indicates that they're the least V-shaped of the siblings and the midrange on them is still noticeable recessed. They're a nice pair of IEM's but yeah, definitely most V-shaped among the ones I mentioned. I really think that the IM70 is the best suggestion so far, they're smooth, lush and pretty well balanced although the bass is north of neutral.


----------



## Lurk650

slaterlovesspam said:


> Good advice. And interestingly enough, if I didn't have the Pioneer SE-CH9T, the AKG N40 would be my choice LOL


I have the N40 and CH9T...the Lyra II is my choice  

Between those two though, the N40 has a more crystalline treble but that's because of the BA. I got both of them on a really good sale, CH9T for $70 BNIB and the N40 for $260 barely used. At those prices its close, N40 at regular price I would easily recommend the CH9T at its regular price of $130.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Ummm... Is this seriously the price?
..


----------



## jant71

I don't think so Peter, as the IM70 is worse than the E40 and the E40 is worse than the CH9T. Not metal including the connectors which tend to crack if you change them out often. IM70 isn't the best for fit . E40 as well. both have memory wire portions that are not ideal and Pioneer has no memory wire. IM70 I would recommend at $50 shipped perhaps but not at the E40 price or Pioneer price.


----------



## jant71

Fox2twenty said:


> Ummm... Is this seriously the price?
> ..



The new Elecom is $360...https://www.amazon.com/Headphone-Re-Cable-Compatible-EHP-RH2000ARD-products/dp/B07586VQJF
Problem is that it is a $45 earphone. Amazon is both good and outrageous for prices at times


----------



## Fox2twenty

Dang, can't find it on GB or AE either...


----------



## s4tch

peter123 said:


> If you're looking for a balanced sound i wouldn't recommend any of the  Magosi K3 siblings as they've got recessed midrange) it's my understanding that's not what you're looking for). The IM70 may actually be a very good option for the sound that you're looking for. The PMV-A01 MK2 is also a good suggestion.


he's looking for an L-shaped sound (flat frequency response, with elevated bass). i listened the pmv's with a couple of sources like fiio x3 mk2, ak380 and my phone (meizu pro 6), and i never had the impression they had any bass boost. to me, those are fairly bright sounding iem's.


----------



## peter123

jant71 said:


> I don't think so Peter, as the IM70 is worse than the E40 and the E40 is worse than the CH9T. Not metal including the connectors which tend to crack if you change them out often. IM70 isn't the best for fit . E40 as well. both have memory wire portions that are not ideal and Pioneer has no memory wire. IM70 I would recommend at $50 shipped perhaps but not at the E40 price or Pioneer price.



Of course, I can't compare it to things I haven't heard. About durability my pair is still going strong and I've used them as my workout IEM's for quite some time now without any problems whatsoever. I've also have never got any fit issues with them but that's of course extremely individual. 

I just feel that people keep suggesting V-shaped and/or bass heavy alternatives although he clearly isn't asking for that....


----------



## Fox2twenty

Is this closer to the correct price??
..


----------



## peter123 (Sep 11, 2017)

s4tch said:


> he's looking for an L-shaped sound (flat frequency response, with elevated bass). i listened the pmv's with a couple of sources like fiio x3 mk2, ak380 and my phone (meizu pro 6), and i never had the impression they had any bass boost. to me, those are fairly bright sounding iem's.



We clearly hear them differently then.

I thought he was asking for a *slightly* extra bass presence but maybe I've misunderstood.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 11, 2017)

Fox2twenty said:


> Is this closer to the correct price??
> ..



Yep that is the about the US price. Perhaps ebay can save you a few bucks...http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-SE-...003363?hash=item3f7fea5563:g:FXEAAOSwgv5ZSqRg

If you can do ebay of course for cheaper you can get the CKR90 from artistic.life. Not over ear but in another league than the Pioneer and a bit cheaper @$110 or so(no box no case just tips).


----------



## s4tch

jant71 said:


> Yep that is the about the US price. Perhaps ebay can save you a few bucks...http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-SE-...003363?hash=item3f7fea5563:g:FXEAAOSwgv5ZSqRg
> 
> If you can do ebay of course for cheaper you can get the CKR90 from artistic.life. Not over ear but in another league than the Pioneer and a bit cheaper @$110 or so(no box no case just tips).


and an other seller that offers worldwide shipping: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152663251425


----------



## s4tch

peter123 said:


> We clearly hear them differently then.
> 
> I thought he was asking for a *slightly* extra bass presence but maybe I've misunderstood.


that is a possibility. or they might have different revisions.

he posted a graph in the sub-$100 thread and said he's looking for something like the m50x. anyway, plenty of options were listed already.


----------



## Saoshyant

Fox2twenty said:


> Ummm... Is this seriously the price?
> ..



https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06XFY1CKF/


----------



## CYoung234

normanl said:


> There is no listing of it on Amazone.



Check here:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y5GG14H/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Lurk650

Fox2twenty said:


> Ummm... Is this seriously the price?
> ..


No. Use eBay.


----------



## Saoshyant

Lurk650 said:


> No. Use eBay.



Amazon Prime has it for $125.35


----------



## Lurk650

Saoshyant said:


> Amazon Prime has it for $125.35


Oh yeah that's pretty much the same price as average on eBay. Not sure where he is located to make Prime useful. Plus more prices and shipping to choose from on eBay


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep, but options are always good.  It's a tempting IEM at times as I know a few of you adore it, but I suspect with what I own I'm probably covered for what it can offer.  I'd probably sooner try out the Nine Tails due to it's versatility, plus I like that company's work.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 11, 2017)

s4tch said:


> and an other seller that offers worldwide shipping: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152663251425



Perhaps best to get from whichever seller has a warranty that will apply if possible, regardless of Amazon or ebay esp. if the price is only a $10 or $15 difference.


----------



## Fox2twenty

jant71 said:


> Yep that is the about the US price. Perhaps ebay can save you a few bucks...http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-SE-...003363?hash=item3f7fea5563:g:FXEAAOSwgv5ZSqRg
> 
> If you can do ebay of course for cheaper you can get the CKR90 from artistic.life. Not over ear but in another league than the Pioneer and a bit cheaper @$110 or so(no box no case just tips).


Thanks for the tips..


----------



## Fox2twenty

Anyone have a review thread for the CH9Ts?


----------



## mbwilson111

jant71 said:


> How much was the lightning deal? No metal in the ear guides from what I can see, right? That would make them similar to the A&D D2 which  got along with even with my glasses just fine.
> 
> I will compare them to my Elecom CC1000 which is the same price range and even the CH9T if they are over achievers



It was £16.59.  They are doing it again tomorrow noon.  I have noticed they repeat the same deals a lot. 

No metal...not like my KZ ZS3.  Had to remove the wire on that.  Actually my husband did it for me... I was afraid to try.

I guess the glasses are not the problem.  It's my hair.  Just not used to putting a cable over my ear like that.  It feels weird.  

I hope you like them.  I was surprised.  They do have graphene drivers.


----------



## Lurk650

Fox2twenty said:


> Anyone have a review thread for the CH9Ts?


There is a thread but its only like 2 pages. Its not a very popular IEM...yet...lol...this thread is mainly Chinese products so Japanese stuff doesn't get much love lol


----------



## Arkady Duntov

Fox2twenty said:


> Is this closer to the correct price??
> ..



That's two different sellers. I didn't like the $325 price when I saw it last week.


----------



## Adide

TJK81 said:


> Regarding to replacement cable for KZ's, i would like to refer they are not fully replaceable to each other. i've got this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lat...32822423678.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.ia9Z7d cable and it's not fitted properly to my ZS3's. But it works with no issue.



Apparently people on the KZ thread made it fit with some tweakig (cutting bit of the plastic above the pins as I remember). Check those posts.

After reading their happy experience I jumped in and ordered those as well, yet to receice. Hope to live up to the expectations.


----------



## crabdog

Fahim Foysal said:


> If I want a sound quality a step above the zs5 which one would you recommend? Chi-fi preferred with removable cable


My pick would be the Veedix NC50 though as far as I know I'm still the only one who has it so...


 

Another option is the TFZ Series 4 which is seriously good.


----------



## Slater (Sep 11, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> How much of an improvement would it be jumping from the $20 kz zs5 to $100 mangosi k3 pro or ch9t and is the jump worth it considering they cost 5 times as much?
> What are the differences in sound between k3 pro and ch9t?



It's not 5xs better, I can tell you that right now. In GENERAL, the more the price goes up the SMALLER the differences.

That's why I own dozens of KZs in my collection. They offer amazing value and put out very good sound.

Think of it this way - you mentioned that you are rough on IEMs. Well, you can get 6-8 really nice IEMs for what ONE $100 magaosi k3 pro or pioneer ch9 costs - and they would last you the next 10 years.

Also, you can learn a lot starting out with the lower budget stuff, because you can afford to get quantity (in other words, a larger sample size). What you like, what you don't, you'll learn to describe different sound signatures and the nuances between them because you physically have more to hear, play around with, learn from, listen to.

If it was me, I would get a handful of cheaper IEMs, even if they didn't have removable cables. If an IEM lasts you a year before the cable finally breaks, or if it gets lost at school, or someone steals it, or your family pet chews it up, who cares if you only spent $9 on it. See what I mean?

I would be willing to bet that you would be more than pleased buying multiple IEMs on this list (in other words, owning more than 1 if not all of them):

Urbanfun HiFi hybrid $20
Einsear T2 $10
KZ ZS5 $18
KZ ED9 $8
KZ HDS3 $5
KZ EDR1 or EDR2 $5
BossHiFi B3 $25
E-MI CI880 $15

Here you have a sampling of some of the best budget IEMs with slightly different sound signatures, differences in soundstage, clarity, detail, musicality, etc.

You also get the following advantages:

An assortment of tips with all of those IEMs, which you can use to swap around onto each other to see how the sound changes (called "tip rolling").
A model with a removable cable model (ZS5), which also gives you the option to get a silver plated upgrade cable ($5) or bluetooth cable ($9) for even more flexibility.
You get some single dynamics, some single hybrids, and some multi-driver hybrids (because 1 type is not heads and shoulders better than another, and there are pros and cons to each).
And in the case of the ED9 you have 2 tuning filters which is like getting 2 IEMs in 1.
You can even pick up a pack of foam tips on Aliexpress for $1, and be able to try foams as well (which make many of those IEMs sound even better than the tips they come with).

None of the IEMs in that list are "perfect" or "the best", because no one can tell you what you will like but YOU. But more importantly, none of the IEMs in that list are terrible - they are ALL good in their own way. Are all the great $100+ IEMs people are recommending to you technically "better" than those in the above list? Yeah, technically "better", but it's not 5xs or 10xs "better" believe me. The important thing in all of this is will YOU like them? Will it LAST? Will it FIT well? Will it sound good with YOUR music source? Will it sound good with YOUR music genre preferences?

All of that for about what many of these $100 suggestions cost.

The point is that as you've seen you have 30 different opinions of what you should get from 25 different people. But the only one that really matters is what YOU like. Maybe you LIKE a u-shaped sound. Or maybe you like a v-shaped sound instead. Maybe you don't like neutral because what you think is neutral really isn't neutral. Maybe you discover that you don't care for a cold analytic IEM, and instead learn that you prefer warm or energetic or smooth.

You've told us that you are basing what you want on your current headphones - ATH-M50x. Imagine if you had an assortment of 7 or 8 headphones along with your M50s? I would argue that you would have a MUCH clearer idea of what you prefer and don't prefer if you had more headphones to base that preference on.

But by limiting yourself to ONE iem, it's kind of like tying your hands behind your back:

What if you don't like it the ONE iem you chose?
How do you know that what BillyBobBBQ or Johnny8599 or TimmyTimTim likes is what you are going to like too? We all hear things a little differently, and I see cases of this all of the time on HF.
What is you are treble-sensitive and don't even know it because you've never had a bright enough or sharp enough headphone before? Or a very specific frequency that really grates on your nerves?
What if cable microphonics really bothers you (or doesn't bother you at all), but you failed to mention that or consider that?
What if you could have got something else that sounds better or has a different sound signature that you would have liked more and not even known it?
What if something that fits one person's ears doesn't fit yours well at all because yours are different size or shape?
What if these people telling you to get this or that is because theirs have different tips and possibly different cables, and you'll never know that. It could also be that they have a DAP with a headphone amp, and listen to all of their music as FLAC files, but you listen to everything as MP3 on an iPhone - you'll likely never even hear the minute micro-details they do because the source is different.
What if they don't even listen to the same musical genre as you? There are headphones with the same basic "sound signature", but vocals on 1 sounds more "natural" and the other some tracks sound "artificial".
And while we're on the subject of genres, be aware that different genres sound better or worse on some headphones (same goes for movies and gaming). So if you have multiple headphones to choose from, you can use the one that sounds the best for movies for that use, the one that sounds best for gaming for that use, the one that sounds best for your hip-hop and Pop for that, the one that sounds best for classical or opera for that, etc.
I even have some that I wear out in public and others that I use exclusively at home - example, because 1 isolates better than another, or because 1 looks totally ridiculous in public but fine at home, or is too bulky and difficult to roll up and stick in my pocket when I take it off, or 1 sounds better with my phone as the source (which I'm more likely to use when I'm out and about).
*
You get the point - which is you'll never know the answer to any of these questions if you only have a sample size of ONE.
*
This is why most of the people on this site have multiple headphones and/or IEMs.

Everything would be much less complicated if there was a local shop where you could try different phones out. But since you said nothing like that exists in Bangladesh, you have to decide if you want to put all of your eggs in ONE basket, or spread your eggs out between multiple baskets and diversify your listening enjoyment.

I'm not saying the approach I laid out above is any "better" than just sinking all of your money into one single "perfect" IEM. I'm sure that some HF members will disagree with me on this, and that's their opinion. I'm just hoping that I at least provide you some food for thought, so you can figure out what's best for YOU.

Remember, it doesn't work on a linear scale. A $100 IEM isn't "10xs better" than a $10 one. A $20 IEM isn't "5 times worse than a $100 IEM". That's not the reality of this hobby.


----------



## Francisk

Just received my KZ ES3 today and here's my first impressions pairing it with KZ gold cable and the Comply T400 foam tips plugged into my desktop Audio GD NFB11.32 DAC/Amp:

1.) Sounds closest to ZST color edition though slightly less efficient therefore more juice is needed to drive the ES3 to it's best. Having said that, it's still slightly more efficient than ZS5.
2.) High mid frequencies sound more forward and appears to sound slightly more aggressive and energetic although ZST color edition seems to be slightly more efficient (slightly louder at the same volume)
3.) Due to more forward high mid frequencies, ES3 gives an impression of a more detailed and energetic mid with vocals that appear to pop out more.
4.) Treble extension seems about equal to ZST color edition but with a little more lower treble. Combine this with the forward high mid frequencies, some tracks that are mixed with more treble energy may sound a tad bright and forward but still remain controlled without reaching piercing sibilance levels. This might be the Comply T400 doing it's job smoothing out those high frequency peaks. Overall there's more than ample energy in the high frequency region with an airy presentation and snappy transient attacks from percussive instruments and electric guitar solos bite harder.
5.) Bass frequency is about equal to ZST color edition which is a tad accentuated but yet remains quite tight and free from the usual bloat that creeps into the mids. Low frequencies on ES3 does extend pretty well and balanced up nicely with the forward high mid/low treble region.
6.) Soundstage is about equal to ZST color edition but slightly narrower than the ZS5 however both ES3 and ZST color edition gives a better sense of 3D. I feel like I'm in the band as opposed to being an audience with the ZS5. Instrument separation and layering is also quite impressive.
7.) My only complaint is that the ES3 is not as comfortable as the ZST and ZS5 but not unbearable.

Well, these are my first impressions and I'm liking the ES3 a lot so far. I've never owned a $10 IEM that sounds this good...well I actually paid less than $10 
PS: This is my own personal experience with the KZ ES3 therefore YMMV.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vidal said:


> @RvTrav I've been looking at them on Amazon in the UK as well £20 so a fair bit more expensive.



Check the UK lightning deal on the Uiisii CM5 at noon.  Don't know what the discount will be but I got it two weeks ago for £16.59. All three colors were the same price.  I got the red.

They are not bassy in a bad way and the treble is beautiful. Everything just sounds as it should...voices, guitars, drums, piano...and the soundstage is just...wow.  I should be sleeping but how do I stop the music when it is this good. Time to try graphene!

The case is nice.  I used some other tips that I had lying around because I had trouble getting a seal..but that may have been due to my inexperience with this style of IEM.

Of course we all have different ears and have varying tastes in music. You can send them back if you hate them.

Editing to add that they can and will deliver bass in music that has it...listening to Massive Attack right now...having a hard time believing these are IEMs.  Very new to this.  

This is not 2am music!  At least I am not waking the neighbors


----------



## mbwilson111

slaterlovesspam said:


> It's not 5xs better, I can tell you that right now. In GENERAL, the more the price goes up the SMALLER the differences.
> 
> That's why I own dozens of KZs in my collection. They offer amazing value and put out very good sound.
> 
> ...



Can I give you 50 likes for this?


----------



## Slater (Sep 11, 2017)

Fox2twenty said:


> Cool, so Magaosi-K3-Pro is more v shaped?



No, it's more u-shaped than v-shaped. I know because they are in my ears as I type this haha


----------



## Slater (Sep 11, 2017)

Fox2twenty said:


> Is this closer to the correct price??
> ..



That's LIST price. Don't be a chump and pay list price LOL. You can find it cheaper if you dig around.

I just paid $59 shipped form Amazon a few weeks ago. For brand new factory sealed one. From a Pioneer-authorized dealer:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pionneer-se-ch9t-premium-in-ear-headphones.857460/#post-13664539

If you find it's a little out of your budget, for basically the same sound at a much lower price, you may want to consider the Pioneer SE-CH5T instead. They are VERY CLOSE in sound (not identical, but it was very hard for me to tell the difference when I blindly put on each). The CH5T has a fixed cable instead of removable MMCX cable. So you can save a big chunk of change by going with the CH5T and getting an extremely similar version of the CH9T.


----------



## Octave0

Francisk said:


> Well, these are my first impressions and I'm liking the ES3 a lot so far. I've never owned a $10 IEM that sounds this good...well I actually paid less than $10
> PS: This is my own personal experience with the KZ ES3 therefore YMMV.



Great writeup my friend, I really been enjoying mine listening to them for a few hours everyday getting used to the sound signature of these & liking it.



Francisk said:


> 7.) My only complaint is that the ES3 is not as comfortable as the ZST and ZS5 but not unbearable.



I agree I wish they was a little more comfortable to wear for longer periods.


----------



## Fox2twenty

slaterlovesspam said:


> That's LIST price. Don't be a chump and pay list price LOL. You can find it cheaper if you dig around.
> 
> I just paid $59 shipped form Amazon a few weeks ago. For brand new factory sealed one. From a Pioneer-authorized dealer:
> 
> ...



Awesome advice


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

slaterlovesspam said:


> It's not 5xs better, I can tell you that right now. In GENERAL, the more the price goes up the SMALLER the differences.
> 
> That's why I own dozens of KZs in my collection. They offer amazing value and put out very good sound.
> 
> ...



This post will put your mind at ease. As for your wallet, though...


----------



## mochill

https://m.ebay.com/itm/232484962677?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/232484962677?_mwBanner=1



Would those stick out of your ears funny? I would imagine there's lots of strain on the cable


----------



## mochill

It is an upgrade to the famous zero audio carbo tenore


----------



## bjaardker

Fox2twenty said:


> Uii sii cm5? What is the sound Sig like?



I just got my pair this afternoon and been listening for a few hours.

I would say they have a very classic dynamic driver type of feel to them. Initial OOTB impressions. Warmer v-ish shaped sound. Very good bass, slightly recessed mids, not a whole lot of sparkle on the top. Soundstage is average, but the separation is good. I need more time with them for a more detailed review.


----------



## djmakemynight

slaterlovesspam said:


> It's not 5xs better, I can tell you that right now. In GENERAL, the more the price goes up the SMALLER the differences.
> 
> That's why I own dozens of KZs in my collection. They offer amazing value and put out very good sound.
> 
> ...



Gonna sell my wife this tonight. I need more "hearing aid".


----------



## demo-to

slaterlovesspam said:


> It's not 5xs better, I can tell you that right now. In GENERAL, the more the price goes up the SMALLER the differences.
> 
> That's why I own dozens of KZs in my collection. They offer amazing value and put out very good sound.
> 
> ...


Seems like you created an introduction guide for anybody new at this hobby.
This covers most of my experiences and learnings the last years, too.
A little more standardized and I already see this paper copied and pasted to any such request. Thx


----------



## loomisjohnson

slaterlovesspam said:


> It's not 5xs better, I can tell you that right now. In GENERAL, the more the price goes up the SMALLER the differences.
> 
> That's why I own dozens of KZs in my collection. They offer amazing value and put out very good sound.
> 
> ...


very fine post deserving of its own thread, i.e. "chifi: a primer for youth." also excellent recommended list--i'd throw the adax ($16) and boarseman kr25 or kr49 ($13?) on as well


----------



## Lazostat

Holypal said:


> You have a lot of choices. Just don't buy Xiaomi Hybrid.
> 
> For example:
> Vivo XE800,
> ...


I am talking about Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD. They have very good reviews.. Also they are comfortable on ears.


----------



## Slater (Sep 12, 2017)

djmakemynight said:


> Gonna sell my wife this tonight. I need more "hearing aid".





demo-to said:


> Seems like you created an introduction guide for anybody new at this hobby.
> This covers most of my experiences and learnings the last years, too.
> A little more standardized and I already see this paper copied and pasted to any such request. Thx





loomisjohnson said:


> very fine post deserving of its own thread, i.e. "chifi: a primer for youth." also excellent recommended list--i'd throw the adax ($16) and boarseman kr25 or kr49 ($13?) on as well



Thanks chaps. I bookmarked it as well, so I can reference it to future HFers.

I appreciate the additional recommendations loomis!


----------



## TimeSnow

Are there any Amazon shops that have stock in Europe? I have ordered a few things and they're all coming from China... I guess that's part of this hobby?


----------



## mbwilson111

TimeSnow said:


> Are there any Amazon shops that have stock in Europe? I have ordered a few things and they're all coming from China... I guess that's part of this hobby?



Six little parcels arrived from China today... three for me and three for my husband.  he wasn't here so I had to open them all to find out which ones were mine..lol  One of mine was a red silicone watch though. 

The thread related one was my Seahf  awk-i009.  I have not listened to them yet as I am worried they might not be as good as the Uiisii CM5 that I was enjoying last night or the Boarsman CX98 that I listened to all afternoon yesterday.  Too much... too fast...


----------



## HiFiChris

mochill said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/232484962677?_mwBanner=1



Flat cables? C'mon, Zero Audio...


----------



## TimeSnow

mbwilson111 said:


> Six little parcels arrived from China today... three for me and three for my husband.  he wasn't here so I had to open them all to find out which ones were mine..lol  One of mine was a red silicone watch though.
> 
> The thread related one was my Seahf  awk-i009.  I have not listened to them yet as I am worried they might not be as good as the Uiisii CM5 that I was enjoying last night or the Boarsman CX98 that I listened to all afternoon yesterday.  Too much... too fast...


I am seriously trying NOT to buy more, lol. 

I have incoming:

Shozy BK
KZ ZST
MusicMaker MrZ Tomahawk


----------



## mochill

TimeSnow said:


> I am seriously trying NOT to buy more, lol.
> 
> I have incoming:
> 
> ...


Get the shozy X aaw hibiki
Also hidizs dawnwood gt-36


----------



## TimeSnow

mochill said:


> Get the shozy X aaw hibiki
> Also hidizs dawnwood gt-36


as soon as the Hibiki pop up on Amazon I'll grab them... that's the first I've heard of the GT-36s.... no reviews really anywhere.... what are they like?


----------



## mochill

Gt-36 analogue sound mid-range is full and bass as well, push alot of air , huge soundstage, same price as hibiki .


----------



## mbwilson111

TimeSnow said:


> I am seriously trying NOT to buy more, lol.



Me too.  I do  not have any more IEMs or headphones coming.  But I do have 5 buds still to come and another that is tempting me... lol


----------



## TimeSnow

mochill said:


> Gt-36 analogue sound mid-range is full and bass as well, push alot of air , huge soundstage, same price as hibiki .



They're in my Amazon basket. Deciding... Deciding... Lol.


----------



## mbwilson111

TimeSnow said:


> They're in my Amazon basket. Deciding... Deciding... Lol.



Hurry!  Might still be time to get it for tomorrow!


----------



## TimeSnow

mbwilson111 said:


> Hurry!  Might still be time to get it for tomorrow!


Just realised I was on the US site, and it added $20 for customs... and they're not on the UK or DE sites... hmm... Oh well...


----------



## mbwilson111

TimeSnow said:


> Just realised I was on the US site, and it added $20 for customs... and they're not on the UK or DE sites... hmm... Oh well...



You know the horrible thing about that...US customers are often finding they can get something cheaper from the UK site because not only do they not get charged customs, they get the VAT taken off!!!  I got hit hard by customs with some headphones I got from the US.  As they are hand crafted in the USA (ZMF) I expected it.  Some people here in the UK and other parts of Europe have gotten a nasty surprise when ordering from Massdrop.  Things from there will never sneak past customs here...at least not in the UK.  It negates any savings that the buyer thought they were getting.


----------



## Slater

TimeSnow said:


> Are there any Amazon shops that have stock in Europe? I have ordered a few things and they're all coming from China... I guess that's part of this hobby?



A large % comes from China (whee it is manufactured).

If you buy from a site like GearBest, you can often choose for the item to be shipped from a European warehouse. Not sure about Amazon though.

If you're worried about VAT or customs, most sellers (on Aliexpress at least) declare ridiculously low values on the label from what I've seen.


----------



## TimeSnow

slaterlovesspam said:


> A large % comes from China (whee it is manufactured).
> 
> If you buy from a site like GearBest, you can often choose for the item to be shipped from a European warehouse. Not sure about Amazon though.
> 
> If you're worried about VAT or customs, most sellers (on Aliexpress at least) declare ridiculously low values on the label from what I've seen.


Thanks for this useful information! Much appreciated.


----------



## loomisjohnson

slaterlovesspam said:


> That's LIST price. Don't be a chump and pay list price LOL. You can find it cheaper if you dig around.
> 
> I just paid $59 shipped form Amazon a few weeks ago. For brand new factory sealed one. From a Pioneer-authorized dealer:
> 
> ...


not that you don't deserve your good fortune, but where can i find one for $59? i haven't seen it under $125


----------



## TimeSnow

mbwilson111 said:


> You know the horrible thing about that...US customers are often finding they can get something cheaper from the UK site because not only do they not get charged customs, they get the VAT taken off!!!  I got hit hard by customs with some headphones I got from the US.  As they are hand crafted in the USA (ZMF) I expected it.  Some people here in the UK and other parts of Europe have gotten a nasty surprise when ordering from Massdrop.  Things from there will never sneak past customs here...at least not in the UK.  It negates any savings that the buyer thought they were getting.


I know re: Massdrop! I signed up for it to see prices and every day I see something I want... but I know I'll be screwed if I order it so... oh well...

I'm jealous re: ZMF... I'm sure they're amazing!

I wish I could find a good euro shop for chi-fi....


----------



## Saoshyant

@mbwilson111 Totally off topic, but which ZMF?


----------



## mbwilson111

Saoshyant said:


> @mbwilson111 Totally off topic, but which ZMF?



You can read my entire list by clicking on the link below... but, I have the ZMF Vibro Mk ii Purplewood..  They were on Massdrop last autumn... only 26 units as he had to hand make them all in time to ship before Christmas.  I think I was number 21 in the drop... just squeaked in.


----------



## Saoshyant

mbwilson111 said:


> You can read my entire list by clicking on the link below... but, I have the ZMF Vibro Mk ii Purplewood..  They were on Massdrop last autumn... only 26 units as he had to hand make them all in time to ship before Christmas.  I think I was number 21 in the drop... just squeaked in.



Ah, I had picked up a used Ori for 500.  Zero regrets, and upgraded past all of my current full-sized both open and closed in the process.


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> not that you don't deserve your good fortune, but where can i find one for $59? i haven't seen it under $125


Have to scour eBay for deals constantly. I got mine off there for $70


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> not that you don't deserve your good fortune, but where can i find one for $59? i haven't seen it under $125



I just got mine from Amazon.

You can go to a site like camelcamelcamel and set a price alert. It will email you as soon as it hits whatever price you enter in.

$125 is the list price I think (or it might be $129). I expect there will be much lower prices as we go into the holidays - Black Friday, Cyber Monday, Christmas, Amazon Prime Day, Amazon Daily Deals, etc.

You can also try ebay. I always compare prices between the 2 and sometimes 1 is much lower than the other.

If I happen upon another good price, I'll let you know.


----------



## thejoker13

Saoshyant said:


> Yep, but options are always good.  It's a tempting IEM at times as I know a few of you adore it, but I suspect with what I own I'm probably covered for what it can offer.  I'd probably sooner try out the Nine Tails due to it's versatility, plus I like that company's work.


You should try the nine tails. I have them and have been pleasantly surprised by them. They are a very capable and versatile earphone.


----------



## jant71

Got my UiiSii CM5 in and they are the real deal. Very impressive from the unboxing. Well presented and even have a scratch off label to check against counterfeits. Case is nice. Deep and can fit a small player and the little stretch band to lock in the pull is cute. 6 pairs of tips; 3 butterfly and three standard. 

Decent cable on the slightly thinner side but very comfy over the ears with the tubes that are pretty supple and shape to the ears even a bit better than the Alpha & Delta D2's similar over ear approach. I think they fit easy and quite comfortable. Close to the Pioneer here which is saying something as those are extremely comfy and good for fit once you get the hang of them.

I have been trying out a few different tips and the way they fit can give various amounts of bass or even a closer to neutral sound. It would seem they can be tuned a bit this way. Tried them against the CH9T and got anywhere from noticeable less bass to even a bit more than the Pioneer.

Early but very impressive sound-wise. They match the clarity of the Pioneer but fall short on the resolution a bit. May improve with use but excellent for the $19.99 so anything is just a bonus. The CM5 are quite a tight crisp sound out of the box even and they are quick and lively. They do have the big stage that I keep reading about. Maybe a little wider than tall and nice depth. May beat the CH9T in front to back imaging.

Need to burn them in and do more critical listening but they are easily a winner. Just add me to the list of the 5 star reviewers and I'll already happily recommend them for the $20 the black costs right now.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> It's not 5xs better, I can tell you that right now. In GENERAL, the more the price goes up the SMALLER the differences.
> 
> That's why I own dozens of KZs in my collection. They offer amazing value and put out very good sound.
> 
> ...



Yo, 
really nice suggestions and chifi philosophy here....im very curious to know where you can find the EMI CI880 for 15$ and Bosshifi B3 for 25$.....any link??? 
Will try them at this price for sure!


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Got my UiiSii CM5 in and they are the real deal. Very impressive from the unboxing. Well presented and even have a scratch off label to check against counterfeits. Case is nice. Deep and can fit a small player and the little stretch band to lock in the pull is cute. 6 pairs of tips; 3 butterfly and three standard.
> 
> Decent cable on the slightly thinner side but very comfy over the ears with the tubes that are pretty supple and shape to the ears even a bit better than the Alpha & Delta D2's similar over ear approach. I think they fit easy and quite comfortable. Close to the Pioneer here which is saying something as those are extremely comfy and good for fit once you get the hang of them.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I've been wanting to try an UiiSii at some point. Maybe I'll pick up a pair of these during the 11.11 sale.

I know that their stuff is decent build quality. I'm just not a fan of some of the odd looking designs.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yo,
> really nice suggestions and chifi philosophy here....im very curious to know where you can find the EMI CI880 for 15$ and Bosshifi B3 for 25$.....any link???
> Will try them at this price for sure!



Thanks man.

As far as the prices, the BossHifi B3 were down to $25.XX during the brand sale on AE, but it's back up to $29-$30 now. It will come back down during the 11.11 sale I'm sure.

The CI880 fluctuates based on the seller and where you order it from (Amazon, Aliexpress, etc). Also the price changes depending on what it's called (as it's known by names other than CI880).

On Aliexpress (during sale) you can use coupons to get $2-$4 off, and you can also use the mobile app to save some money too.

In addition, someone said that there's an Aliexpress game you can play that gives you a few dollars off.


----------



## mbwilson111

jant71 said:


> Just add me to the list of the 5 star reviewers and I'll already happily recommend them for the $20 the black costs right now.



The UK lightning deal today (I guess now that would be yesterday) had all three colors for £15.99 - 50p less than I paid two weeks ago. That is the equivalent of $20 I think...hard to keep track right now. I wonder why they are charging more in the US for the red and blue.



slaterlovesspam said:


> I know that their stuff is decent build quality. I'm just not a fan of some of the odd looking designs.



This model has dual graphene drivers. It has been given the Hi Res rating which I understand requires that certain criteria be met...like reaching frequencies that no living creature will ever hear.  Maybe when we get robot ears...


----------



## Slater (Sep 12, 2017)

mbwilson111 said:


> ...This model has dual graphene drivers. It has been given the Hi Res rating which I understand requires that certain criteria be met...like reaching frequencies that no living creature will ever hear.  Maybe when we get robot ears...



Hmmm, these exploded diagrams show what looks like 1 driver. Where did you see info that says dual drivers?



 


What's even *more* interesting is that one product description (on ebay) I found makes it sound like a hybrid, but I don't see a BA driver anywhere in the exploded view. So either the description or the diagrams are wrong (or both):

_"UiiSii CM5 headphones with mic are combined with one mid deep range double diaphragm which brings deep bass and one moving iron driver which brings ultra clear sound for high frequency part of music."_
Also, from the above description, it lists the dynamic driver as a double *diaphragm*, so maybe that's where the confusion comes in?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 12, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Also, from the above description, it appears that the driver is a double *diaphragm*, so maybe that's where the confusion comes in?



I don't know. It's 4am here.  I wish I had the sense to go to bed when my husband is away at work. I was drifting in and out listening to music.

So,what is a double diaphragm?

They do sound great whatever they have used.  Or, maybe I just have great music!


----------



## Slater

While we're on the subject of UiiSii, it appears that they updated the T8 model to make it a triple driver (2DDx1BA). The model is called the T8S:


----------



## Slater (Sep 12, 2017)

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't know. It's 4am here.  I wish I had the sense to go to bed when my husband is away at work. I was drifting in and out listening to music.
> 
> So,what is a double diaphragm?
> 
> They do sound great whatever they have used.  Or, maybe I just have great music!



It's multiple layers of materials, bonded together/sprayed/plated to make up the diaphragm.

In effect, it usually increases the stiffness (or giving it some other combination of special properties through the use of more than 1 different types of material). Some drivers even have 3 diaphragms.

My understanding of "graphene" drivers as we know them, is that the graphene is sprayed onto a "regular" driver's diaphragm (such as PET or the even-better PEEK). I don't know that if that technically classifies as 2 diaphragm layers, which through the use of creative marketing and/or Chinglish misinterpretation becomes "dual" or "double" diaphragm. But I can see it happening.

Here's a photo of a full-size headphone's triple diaphragm driver to give you an idea:


----------



## vector84

slaterlovesspam said:


> It's (2) layers of material to make up the diaphragm (bonded together in layers). In effect, making it stiffer. Some drivers even have 3 diaphragms.
> 
> Here's a photo to show:


It kinda looks like they meant dual diaphragm drivers though? ie two voice coils & diaphragms sandwiched together across a phase plug ?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> While we're on the subject of UiiSii, it appears that they updated the T8 model to make it a triple driver (2DDx1BA). The model is called the T8S:



What?
Look like the BA driver is a....earphone nozzle ear-plug.

Really strange emplacement for a BA or is it just me?


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> What?
> Look like the BA driver is a....earphone nozzle ear-plug.
> 
> Really strange emplacement for a BA or is it just me?



The nozzle is the same place it's located in IEMs like the KZ ZST, ZS5, BossHiFi B3 and B3S, and many others.


----------



## Slater (Sep 12, 2017)

vector84 said:


> It kinda looks like they meant dual diaphragm drivers though? ie two voice coils & diaphragms sandwiched together across a phase plug ?



Who meant that? UiiSii, or the company that produced the full-size headphone triple-diaphragm driver photo I posted?

Because I can't read whatever it says on that full-size headphone triple-diaphragm driver photo I posted, and it's just a bunch of gibberish when trying to use Google Translate (except for the word "bass").


----------



## jant71

On the CM5 box it says..."Speakers with graphene double diaphragm are used" and that the graphene is plated on the diaphragms.





and also saw this one...


----------



## Stevenpi1992

Posted this in the earbuds round-up thread earlier but thought people here might find it useful as well. First impressions for the DIY Graphene, ~$30 on AliExpress



Stevenpi1992 said:


> Just got the DIY Graphenes in. Here's some first impressions paired with my V20 w/ high impedance adapter and Tidal HiFi. I'm not super good at explaining these kind of things, but I'll do my best.
> 
> Packaging/Accessories/Build:
> 
> ...


----------



## vector84 (Sep 12, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Who meant that? UiiSii, or the company that produced the full-size headphone triple-diaphragm driver photo I posted.


In reference to the UiiSii CM5

Compare with a pic that came up a while back in relation to this topic (page 711):








EDIT: a little cropping


----------



## Slater (Sep 12, 2017)

vector84 said:


> In reference to the UiiSii CM5
> 
> Compare with a pic that came up a while back in relation to this topic (page 711):



Well that would explain this IEM I've been eyeing for a while. It's bothered me because it appeared like they had (2) physical drivers, mounted such that they were stacked up and facing opposite to one another:


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 12, 2017)

jant71 said:


> On the CM5 box it says..."Speakers with graphene double diaphragm are used" and that the graphene is plated on the diaphragms



I think that is why I misunderstood and thought they were dual dynamic drivers made with graphene.

Or did I misunderstand... just read the preceeding posts and looked at the diagrams ... my 5am brain cannot process any of it now...  need sleep.


----------



## vector84 (Sep 13, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> So in this photo, there's 2 physically separate diaphragms - 1 at A and 1 at J? Am I interpreting that correctly? Interesting!
> 
> Well that would explain this IEM then, which has bothered me for a while (because it looked like they had (2) physical drivers facing opposite to one another):


I think so, and two voice coils B and I.

Mind you I don't speak Chinese, but going off information I could find from the Radius product (that's what that's a pic of) - they differ from traditional dual drivers in in that there's only one magnet for both coils.

There's a couple other IEMs using this tech, but I can't recall them off the top of my head.


EDIT: Oh, and there's push-pull drivers too - also more than one driver, but not quite two.
And it looks like Radius has a newer product that uses a piezoelectric tweeter sandwiched to a dynamic that they also call a dual diaphragm driver...


----------



## bjaardker

Listened to the Uiisii CM5 for 5 hours straight today. No fatigue and no discomfort.

None of the tips included gave me a decent seal, but KZ starlines worked great.

I would write a detailed impression, but mine matches Jant71's almost exactly.

There's not a lack of clarity, but some may wish for a bit more sparkle. Personally, I like the treble balance since I can listen for hours fatigue-free.

A great value at $20.


----------



## themindfreak

Received the fengru 6BA + 1DD earphone today from CKLewis Audio Store. Havent listened to them yet. Will write first impressions and upload some pictures later!!


----------



## RvTrav

jant71 said:


> Got my UiiSii CM5 in and they are the real deal. Very impressive from the unboxing. Well presented and even have a scratch off label to check against counterfeits. Case is nice. Deep and can fit a small player and the little stretch band to lock in the pull is cute. 6 pairs of tips; 3 butterfly and three standard.
> 
> Decent cable on the slightly thinner side but very comfy over the ears with the tubes that are pretty supple and shape to the ears even a bit better than the Alpha & Delta D2's similar over ear approach. I think they fit easy and quite comfortable. Close to the Pioneer here which is saying something as those are extremely comfy and good for fit once you get the hang of them.
> 
> ...



Glad that you like the CM5.  I was very impressed with them out of the box and continue to like them.  Going back and listening to some of my favourite albums from the past and I continue to be impressed with them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Glad to see UiiSii finally gaining some traction. Had a chance to listen to the CM5 last week and was pretty impressed. Figured it would be well-liked around here once the right people started talking about it.


----------



## Vidal

B9Scrambler said:


> Glad to see UiiSii finally gaining some traction.



Some of their stuff doesn't really deserve traction - HM7, Hi-705, GT550 and Hi-805 being the exceptions out of the 11 I've reviewed. Avoid the HM8!


----------



## loomisjohnson

slaterlovesspam said:


> I just got mine from Amazon.
> 
> You can go to a site like camelcamelcamel and set a price alert. It will email you as soon as it hits whatever price you enter in.
> 
> ...


thanks--these seem to be the flavor du jour


----------



## mbwilson111

B9Scrambler said:


> Glad to see UiiSii finally gaining some traction. Had a chance to listen to the CM5 last week and was pretty impressed. Figured it would be well-liked around here once the right people started talking about it.



I think I was one of the first to get the CM5 but as I did not consider myself to be "one of the right people"  I said nothing until I saw someone else speak of it. 
It was an impulse buy because of the Amazon UK lightning deal (which has since been repeated and probably will be again).  I knew I could send them back if I  hated them.  I did send back something else that I got at the same time.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Vidal said:


> Some of their stuff doesn't really deserve traction - HM7, Hi-705, GT550 and Hi-805 being the exceptions out of the 11 I've reviewed. Avoid the HM8!



I tried ordering the 705 twice and both were lost :/ Haven't heard the 550 or 805, but I quite liked the HM7. Only thing I would fault that one for is a lack of sound stage. Other than that it was nicely built, comfortable, and quite smooth yet detailed. Hi-905 is still completely underrated imo. With a proper seal, admittedly tough to achieve due to the wonky design, that thing is amazing. Some of their stuff looks unique to the brand, some of it looks like generic re-brands.


----------



## themindfreak (Sep 13, 2017)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32820943672.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3jd1MP

With the default stock tips at 0 hours burn in, they were too bassy and warm, making the midrange veiled.
Tip rolled with chinese foams T400 and KZ starline tips. Eventually settled with KZ starline as it somehow removes the veil on the midrange.

After a few hours of driver/brain burn in, the bass is definitely the star of the show. Big bass and punches hard, sub bass extension is nice but can be extended further I believe. Bassheads will like this good chunk of bass.
Midrange is smooth and lacks bite. There is a slight lift in the upper midrange giving female vocals slightly more presence but is still smooth thus lacking that vocal sibilance "bite".
Treble has the least presence in the whole frequency range and lacks airiness and extension. Cymbal hits aren't in your face type as it is soft but it is still audible and doesnt just die in the song mix. Personally I like non airy highs so its a +1 for me.
Sound staging is slightly intimate due to that mid bass hump of warmness and lacking high extension but is not as congested as a shure se215. Sounds like in a studio sized room, pretty impressive considering the highs lack extension. Maybe its just how BA driver works when presenting the soundstage.

These are just first impressions. Tbh when I first tested them with the default stock tips I was utterly disappointed but changing tips did the trick. I feel that for 160USD it is a good buy but for the configuration of 6BA +1DD, it was a let down. But these are still first impressions, will continue the "burn in"


----------



## VinceHill24

Well just to add a bit of traction to the the CM5 train, i actually got it about a month back and was pretty impressed in overall but because i got lazy to write up stuff so didn't mention about it. The packaging and  accessories content itself i'd say could've cost 5$. The built quality is very good too with a different and i would call it a unique type of shell molding that fits nicely in the ear. It's something new in design i guess coz i never see any of such design before in any other earphone.

Sound wise it's not something that will give you immediate wow effect but you'll find yourself enjoying it in no time. It sounds to me they're pretty balance, not really bassy as some had commented. Deep and punchy bass, clear midrange with good amount of sparkle up top. Soundstage is wide with good imaging and instrument placement. 

Some of the thing that bugged me is:

1. The front facing vent is likely giving the inconsistencies in how different ppl perceive its bass. I tried sealing it with cello tape and bass quantity instantly bumps up making a much enhanced bass sound, clarity unaffected.
2. Sibilant is noted on some sibilant prone tracks especially on female vocals. Not really unbearable but i guess different ppl may have a different level of tolerance to it.
3. Midrange come across a bit thin to me and somehow it reminds me of my Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD and i can't help myself to relate both together coz the xiaomi is using a "dual dynamic driver" where the uiisii cm5 also calls itself a dual dynamic driver. Both are HiRes certified too... both are graphene driver too ... hmm

Overall it's very good, but i'll still put the C630 / C1880 on top of it at this price bracket SQ wise. But packaging is seriously no joke, even the plastic tray where the earphone sits on is so solid and good quality and i thought TFZ series of IEM were the best unboxing experience yet, not anymore.


----------



## crabdog

themindfreak said:


> With the default stock tips at 0 hours burn in, they were too bassy and warm, making the midrange veiled.
> Tip rolled with chinese foams T400 and KZ starline tips. Eventually settled with KZ starline as it somehow removes the veil on the midrange.
> 
> After a few hours of driver/brain burn in, the bass is definitely the star of the show. Big bass and punches hard, sub bass extension is nice but can be extended further I believe. Bassheads will like this good chunk of bass.
> ...


Is that the HiSenior?


----------



## crabdog

VinceHill24 said:


> Well just to add a bit of traction to the the CM5 train, i actually got it about a month back and was pretty impressed in overall but because i got lazy to write up stuff so didn't mention about it. The packaging and  accessories content itself i'd say could've cost 5$. The built quality is very good too with a different and i would call it a unique type of shell molding that fits nicely in the ear. It's something new in design i guess coz i never see any of such design before in any other earphone.
> 
> Sound wise it's not something that will give you immediate wow effect but you'll find yourself enjoying it in no time. It sounds to me they're pretty balance, not really bassy as some had commented. Deep and punchy bass, clear midrange with good amount of sparkle up top. Soundstage is wide with good imaging and instrument placement.
> 
> ...


The Whizzer A15 is hard to beat for an unboxing experience.


----------



## Vidal

1More Triple is pretty special as far as unboxing goes, shame that's about as far as the specialness goes with them though.


----------



## themindfreak

crabdog said:


> Is that the HiSenior?


Nope, I got the Fengru 6BA + 1DD


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> The nozzle is the same place it's located in IEMs like the KZ ZST, ZS5, BossHiFi B3 and B3S, and many others.


Hum....somebody must test it to know if it's a real visual description I guess, cause it look like to be a strange configuration for the BA....not lot of place for air flow of 2 D drivers trough occupy nozzle....did you think about being the ''guinea pig'' for this one? 
And this chinese traduction....so not reassuring sometime. It tell 2 BA and 1D in description.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way, Anybody here try the NICEHCK BRO Hybrid???
Perhaps a little too bassy for some but still a very enjoyable IEM. Like the **** UES hybrid with more bass (wich they were lacking I find).


----------



## TimeSnow

I just ordered some KZ ZS3s and some Sound Intone E6.

They're shipping from the UK so will have them much sooner than that ZSTs and Shozy BKs I guess.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

slaterlovesspam said:


> While we're on the subject of UiiSii, it appears that they updated the T8 model to make it a triple driver (2DDx1BA). The model is called the T8S:


So anyone else notice the description says it's 2BA+1DD and the diagram shows 2DD+1BA?


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum....somebody must test it to know if it's a real visual description I guess, cause it look like to be a strange configuration for the BA....not lot of place for air flow of 2 D drivers trough occupy nozzle....did you think about being the ''guinea pig'' for this one?
> And this chinese traduction....so not reassuring sometime. It tell 2 BA and 1D in description.



ZS6:

 

ZS5:



ZST:



BossHifi B3S and B3 (same driver arrangement):


----------



## Slater

SomeGuyDude said:


> So anyone else notice the description says it's 2BA+1DD and the diagram shows 2DD+1BA?



haha, yeah. Their marketing or at least graphics guy is likely a student intern that doesn't know any better.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hey any feedback about these here??
SALAR F Double moving coil. (6mm+10mm)...
Like 11$ shipped.
Nice looking housing and think I see them in serious IEM Ali store.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sal...3.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.262.nsl41b

Utterly curious about these by the look but if it sound bad i'm not...


----------



## TimeSnow

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hey any feedback about these here??
> SALAR F Double moving coil. (6mm+10mm)...
> Like 11$ shipped.
> Nice looking housing and think I see them in serious IEM Ali store.
> ...


They do look nice!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

slaterlovesspam said:


> haha, yeah. Their marketing or at least graphics guy is likely a student intern that doesn't know any better.



That's a REALLY strange hybrid system. Nearly all the hybrids use some number of BAs and then a single DD. I can't imagine the reverse would sound right.


----------



## Skullophile

I'd like to hear a triple hybrid that uses DD for bass BA for mids and another DD for treble. If done properly it could be dooooooope!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Skullophile said:


> I'd like to hear a triple hybrid that uses DD for bass BA for mids and another DD for treble. If done properly it could be dooooooope!



I can't see why you'd do that. A BA on the mids and DD on the treble is backwards.


----------



## Skullophile

Yeah seems a bit backwards but theres some lovely dynamics for treble out there, like say the VE Duke.


----------



## Slater (Sep 13, 2017)

So I received the QKZ KD4 today. That's the UiiSii T8 style clone.

This thing is a piece of junk. The sound is worse than the VJJB V1, the "grilles" are fake - one is a metal grille, but it's just stuck over a tiny vent hole. The other "grille" is just a STICKER of a grille. That's right, you read that correctly - a foil sticker that looks like a fake mesh grille! That's a new low if I've ever seen one.

And it is a really odd shape that doesn't fit in your ears nor stay in place. It's really shallow and fat. I'm not sure whose ears these were designed to fit. The nozzle needs to be at least 5-7mm longer to even reach my ear canal.

Anyways, I think this will be the last QKZ I waste my money on. 90% of their stuff is average to below-average. Most everything they release is just rebadged mediocre IEMs of someone else's (or maybe it's the ODM stuff KZ makes for others, and can't be legally be sold as a KZ model because of non-compete agreements. Who knows.)

It did come with turbo wide bore tips I can use on something else, and a tiny plastic storage case, so that's something positive I guess.


----------



## Zlivan

Well, I have to disagree on the comfort aspect (I'm talking about QCY Y1, which shoulde be the same earphones). I thought they were quite comfortable, but that would have to depend entirely on the shape of your ears.
Soundwise, they were nothing to write home about, so I gave them away and kept the nice pouch they came in.
Also, the lack of a three button remote was a deal breaker for me so I opened a dispute and got a refund since it was advertised as having one.


----------



## Slater

Zlivan said:


> Well, I have to disagree on the comfort aspect (I'm talking about QCY Y1, which shoulde be the same earphones). I thought they were quite comfortable, but that would have to depend entirely on the shape of your ears.
> Soundwise, they were nothing to write home about, so I gave them away and kept the nice pouch they came in.
> Also, the lack of a three button remote was a deal breaker for me so I opened a dispute and got a refund since it was advertised as having one.



Ok, so they fit some people, but they still sound mediocre. And you gave them away but kept the case, just like my plan. Not exactly a glowing recommendation for the model.


----------



## Zlivan

Yeah, can't really recommend them whatever the price is.
I wanted to like them because they felt comfortable, but they didn't sound nearly as good as ZSE which are also cheaper.
There's something to what Vidal said, that there really aren't many good sounding cheap double DD earphones out there.


----------



## RvTrav

slaterlovesspam said:


> So I received the QKZ KD4 today. That's the UiiSii T8 rebadge or clone or whatever you want to classify it as.
> 
> This thing is a piece of junk. The sound is worse than the VJJB V1, the "grilles" are fake - one is a metal grille, but it's just stuck over a tiny vent hole. The other "grille" is just a STICKER of a grille. That's right, you read that correctly - a foil sticker that looks like a fake mesh grille! That's a new low if I've ever seen one.
> 
> ...



FYI I have the UiiSii BA-T8 and the specs. are completely different from the QKZ KD4 which has 7mm drivers whereas the UiiSii has 6mm drivers and real vents.  I have no fit issues and I generally like their sound which is similar to the KZ ZSE.  Personally I would like more sparkle to the treble in both.  I haven't heard the BA-T8s but hopefully the BA driver will help with this.

It is interesting that UiiSii packaging includes the following

Designed by UiiSii
Copyright  The appearance and packaging of the product of Dongguan UiiSii and designed by Hong Kong YunShi Group Co. Ltd.  The use or copy the appearance of the product and packaging design without lawful authorization will be subject to the prosecution of relevant legal responsibilities.


----------



## Slater (Sep 13, 2017)

RvTrav said:


> FYI I have the UiiSii BA-T8 and the specs. are completely different from the QKZ KD4 which has 7mm drivers whereas the UiiSii has 6mm drivers and real vents.  I have no fit issues and I generally like their sound which is similar to the KZ ZSE.  Personally I would like more sparkle to the treble in both.  I haven't heard the BA-T8s but hopefully the BA driver will help with this.
> 
> It is interesting that UiiSii packaging includes the following
> 
> ...



OK, I thought they were the same. So just the QKZ KD4 is junk then. I updated my post to clear up any confusion between the KD4 and UiiSii T8.

I'm not sure that I'd try the UiiSii T8 though. I think, like Vidal, that I'm done with dual drivers for a while. The T8S might be the only one that I would consider at this point, since the BA driver addresses the treble shortcoming you are saying the T8 has.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Skullophile said:


> Yeah seems a bit backwards but theres some lovely dynamics for treble out there, like say the VE Duke.



Tons of dynamic drivers do good treble. It just seems more than a little illogical to use a BA in that setup for anything other than the highs because BAs are more suited to them. If you're going to take up space in your housing, use the driver to its advantage instead of choking it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Sep 13, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> So I received the QKZ KD4 today. That's the UiiSii T8 style clone.
> 
> This thing is a piece of junk. The sound is worse than the VJJB V1, the "grilles" are fake - one is a metal grille, but it's just stuck over a tiny vent hole. The other "grille" is just a STICKER of a grille. That's right, you read that correctly - a foil sticker that looks like a fake mesh grille! That's a new low if I've ever seen one.
> 
> ...



I find it really weird when people get super bent out of shape when an iem that costs SEVEN EFFING DOLLARS turns out to be cheaply made.

EDIT: To elaborate, I feel like some here have gotten it into their heads that these cheaper products are totally on par with more expensive offerings, and that regardless of price they should be competing with products several times more expensive. A few reviewers and other hypemonsters are praising the $30 area sets as peers of IEMs costing a few hundred dollars so now the feeling is that the ones under ten bucks should still feel "professionally made."

To put things in perspective, your hybrid IEM cost as much as a footlong at Subway. It cost less than what I spent on broccoli at the store today. Are you seriously SHOCKED that it's bargain-bin garbage?


----------



## Slater (Sep 14, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I find it really weird when people get super bent out of shape when an iem that costs SEVEN EFFING DOLLARS turns out to be cheaply made.
> 
> EDIT: To elaborate, I feel like some here have gotten it into their heads that these cheaper products are totally on par with more expensive offerings, and that regardless of price they should be competing with products several times more expensive. A few reviewers and other hypemonsters are praising the $30 area sets as peers of IEMs costing a few hundred dollars so now the feeling is that the ones under ten bucks should still feel "professionally made."
> 
> To put things in perspective, your hybrid IEM cost as much as a footlong at Subway. It cost less than what I spent on broccoli at the store today. Are you seriously SHOCKED that it's bargain-bin garbage?



Actually it was 5 effing dollars.

And I'm not complaining, nor am I surprised or shocked. And I'm certainly not bent out of shape. I think you're mistaking lighthearted comedy for triggered rage or something.

I'm simply posting my impressions so others can benefit from the information - good or bad. This way we can all make informed decisions. Isn't that one of the main reasons why we're all here (at least in this thread)?

There's good IEMs at all price levels (respectively). The MoreBlue DM8 is $3 and is very respectable for the price. A lot of KZs are respectable for under $10 or $15. Just like there's good IEMs at all ranges - $40, $60, $100, $250, $1000, etc.

They were all discovered by someone biting the bullet and taking a chance. Then sharing those findings with others.

Someone has to be the guinea pig. Sometimes you find gold (CI-880 for example), and sometimes you find a turd. The KD4 turned out to be a turd. Big deal - life goes on.


----------



## maxxevv

Its preciously why these boards exists and thrive.  

The spirit to try and to share.


----------



## crabdog

SomeGuyDude said:


> Tons of dynamic drivers do good treble. It just seems more than a little illogical to use a BA in that setup for anything other than the highs because BAs are more suited to them. If you're going to take up space in your housing, use the driver to its advantage instead of choking it.


JHA Lola says hi.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

crabdog said:


> JHA Lola says hi.



Last I checked the BA's in the Lola are for the highs.

Unless you're talking about the mid/low arrangement, but even that seems to be a particularly unique setup with the opposing phase midrange drivers, because it's a midrange-specific product (tuned for guitarists, as the webpage says). They obviously didn't want heavy bass to overpower the mids, so put the big boy drivers on the midrange and then used BA's to fill in lows.


----------



## crabdog

SomeGuyDude said:


> Last I checked the BA's in the Lola are for the highs.
> 
> Unless you're talking about the mid/low arrangement, but even that seems to be a particularly unique setup with the opposing phase midrange drivers, because it's a midrange-specific product (tuned for guitarists, as the webpage says). They obviously didn't want heavy bass to overpower the mids, so put the big boy drivers on the midrange and then used BA's to fill in lows.


Well I haven't read up on or followed it but in one of his videos Jude said its possibly the best iem he's ever heard IIRC


----------



## HiFiChris

My German review of the affordable final E2000 (as always with a translator widget on the site) is up, including comparisons with the E3000 and Zero Audio Carbo Tenore: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/final-e2000-review.html


----------



## themindfreak

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hey any feedback about these here??
> SALAR F Double moving coil. (6mm+10mm)...
> Like 11$ shipped.
> Nice looking housing and think I see them in serious IEM Ali store.
> ...


If i recall correctly, someone ordered this before and said they sounded extremely bad, too much bass bloat and bleed


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

themindfreak said:


> If i recall correctly, someone ordered this before and said they sounded extremely bad, too much bass bloat and bleed


Thanks

...will not be a sad guinea pig for this one!

No.

Not me!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> So I received the QKZ KD4 today. That's the UiiSii T8 style clone.
> 
> This thing is a piece of junk. The sound is worse than the VJJB V1, the "grilles" are fake - one is a metal grille, but it's just stuck over a tiny vent hole. The other "grille" is just a STICKER of a grille. That's right, you read that correctly - a foil sticker that looks like a fake mesh grille! That's a new low if I've ever seen one.
> 
> ...



Welcome in the QKZ desillusion crew! 
I guess it's official it's not to be confound with KZ, wich is already a so-so brand in term of Quality check, but don't think they will go as low as puting a sticker of fake grill! LOL, perhaps their sticker of fake BA driver in the housing too....QKZ are like this chinese food made of realistic plastic for presenting their meal...just don't try to eat that! When I begin chifi I make an order including very crappy sounding QKZ HDS2 that broke in 2 peice when I try to change eartips after 1 minute of use. Never again!


----------



## loomisjohnson

i have, by my standards, exercised a lot of restraint of late in my ridiculous chifi buying, sucumbing only to the kz zs5 and zse. now on my shopping list:
**** 6in1 (seems to be oddly bypassed by most here)
hck w1 (highly touted by dbaldock)
simgot en700 (uniformly praised; compelling for some reason)
pioneer ch9t (massively hyped by many i deem reliable)
for some reason, i don't feel drawn to the zs6 yet. 
this is a dangerous hobby....


----------



## TimeSnow

Ordered some DZAT DF10s.

Sure, worst case scenario I get a free notebook and drawstring bag. Lol.


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> i have, by my standards, exercised a lot of restraint of late in my ridiculous chifi buying, sucumbing only to the kz zs5 and zse. now on my shopping list:
> **** 6in1 (seems to be oddly bypassed by most here)
> hck w1 (highly touted by dbaldock)
> simgot en700 (uniformly praised; compelling for some reason)
> ...



I'm selling my Simgot EN700 Bass


----------



## loomisjohnson

Lurk650 said:


> I'm selling my Simgot EN700 Bass


i'll pm you.


----------



## chickenmoon

Samsung EO-IG955 sells for as low as £6 on eBay (beware of possible fakes), it's like a warmer/thicker CH9T, incredible value...


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Welcome in the QKZ desillusion crew!
> I guess it's official it's not to be confound with KZ, wich is already a so-so brand in term of Quality check, but don't think they will go as low as puting a sticker of fake grill! LOL, perhaps their sticker of fake BA driver in the housing too....QKZ are like this chinese food made of realistic plastic for presenting their meal...just don't try to eat that! When I begin chifi I make an order including very ****ty sounding QKZ HDS2 that broke in 2 peice when I try to change eartips after 1 minute of use. Never again!



Haha, yes good analogy!

It's ironic that KZ chose the name QKZ, which stands for *QUALITY* Knowledge Zenith!


----------



## Slater (Sep 14, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> i have, by my standards, exercised a lot of restraint of late in my ridiculous chifi buying, sucumbing only to the kz zs5 and zse. now on my shopping list:
> **** 6in1 (seems to be oddly bypassed by most here)
> hck w1 (highly touted by dbaldock)
> simgot en700 (uniformly praised; compelling for some reason)
> ...



The Pioneer CH9T is a no brainer. I listen to very few other IEMs now.

Tip: They sound even better with KZ Starlines (courtesy of Lurk650).

The trick is finding it at a reasonable price. Do NOT pay $125 or more. That's full list price. It can be had cheaper if you look around or wait for sales. I paid $59 on Amazon for instance.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Pretty much positive I'm getting the ZS6 when it comes out. I just gotta try 'em. And plus, the metal shell will feel a hell of a lot better.


----------



## karaya (Sep 14, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> The Pioneer CH9T is a no brainer. I listen to very few other IEMs now.
> 
> Tip: They sound even better with KZ Starlines (courtesy of Lurk650).
> 
> The trick is finding it at a reasonable price. Do NOT pay $125 or more. That's full list price. It can be had cheaper if you look around or wait for sales. I paid $59 on Amazon for instance.



How do you find it compared to K3 pro?


----------



## Fox2twenty

Kz Es3 is a great place to start. I love the form factor.


----------



## TJK81 (Sep 14, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Haha, yes good analogy!
> 
> It's ironic that KZ chose the name QKZ, which stands for *QUALITY* Knowledge Zenith!


Hey guys... Don't be rude. I've got DM300 (actually 3 of them) and they don't sound that bad at all. Perfect fit not hurt even after hours of usage, very bassy, not much muddy. IMO pretty nice sounding IEM. For the money.
Purchased them after reading Vidal's review. Absolutely agree with it.


----------



## Slater

TJK81 said:


> Hey guys... Don't be rude. I've got DM300 (actually 3 of them) and they don't sound that bad at all. Perfect fit not hurt even after hours of usage, very bassy, not much muddy. IMO pretty nice sounding IEM. For the money.
> Purchased them after reading Vidal's review. Absolutely agree with it.



No rudeness intended. I can only speak from my own personal experience. People can have their own opinion - I'm sure there's people out there that like the KD4, and that's great for them.

Just so you know, I am basing my opinion on numerous QKZ IEMs I own. So it's not just biased by 1 IEM.

Besides, a number of these companies get lucky every so often with something decent (where most other stuff they make is really subpar). Koss did it with the PortaPro/KSC75, Rock with the Zircon, etc.

I've read Vidals DM200 review, and i would have tried it, but I have too many other similar models (ATE, ATE-S, ATR, etc).


----------



## Slater

karaya said:


> How do you find it compared to K3 pro?



I really like the K3 Pro. It's kind of a side grade to the K3. Technically the Pioneer has some more resolution, slightly more clarity, and slightly better midrange.

If you didn't own either, and could buy either one for exactly the same price, I would go with the Pioneer for sure.

If I bought the Pioneer 1st (at the $59 I paid, I would have never thought about buying the K3 Pro at the $135 I paid for it). Unfortunately, I had the K3 Pro long before the Pioneer.

If the tables were turned, and I could buy the K3 Pro for $59 and the Pioneer costs $135, I would really stop and think about that for some time because the Pioneer is good. It it isn't "twice" as good.

From what I've seen, the recent prices of the Pioneer are closer to list (i.e. $125), and the K3 fluctuates around $100. With that closeness in price, I would totally get the Pioneer.


----------



## TJK81

I've got experience with DM300 only. Maybe you're right. Maybe they produce only a few quality IEM's. They were my first chi-fi's. And they sounded so good. Even for me with reference K702's (which are very very lightly sounding)


----------



## karaya

slaterlovesspam said:


> I really like the K3 Pro. It's kind of a side grade to the K3. Technically the Pioneer has some more resolution, slightly more clarity, and slightly better midrange.
> 
> If you didn't own either, and could buy either one for exactly the same price, I would go with the Pioneer for sure.
> 
> ...



Thank you, very well detailed and it confirms what I thought. I bought the K3 Pro for $80 so I would stick with it unless an extreme deal pops up for the Pio (and also for selling K3p) 
How is the noise isolation on the Pio?  I find the K3P mediocre in that regard and it's vent holes picking up wind noise during cycling, otherwise extremely comfortable for me.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have 2 QKZ in ears and both are excellent, love my KZ iems but have to agree with @slaterlovesspam the Pioneer SE-CH9T is the bomb


----------



## randomnin (Sep 14, 2017)

I need earphone tips that are large and hold in ears extra well, so I guess something multi-flange. And preferably unbranded so the expected price doesn't skyrocket. Comply foams don't isolate or hold in very well, KZ starlines or largest yellow ones that sometimes come with LZ products are best I've had from silicone, but they still slide out and isolate worse than multi-flange ones. Currently I use soft large triple flange tips that came with Ingping H60, isolation is very good, but they still tend to slowly slide out with time, especially while moving the jaw, and quicker on one side than the other. Any suggestions?


----------



## Vidal

TJK81 said:


> I've got experience with DM300 only. Maybe you're right. Maybe they produce only a few quality IEM's. They were my first chi-fi's. And they sounded so good. Even for me with reference K702's (which are very very lightly sounding)



DM300 are a decent earphone, plenty of bass but otherwise not bad for the money. There's a review of them on my site.


----------



## vladstef

HungryPanda said:


> I have 2 QKZ in ears and both are excellent, love my KZ iems but have to agree with @slaterlovesspam the Pioneer SE-CH9T is the bomb



You've compared it to Svara Red. Does that still hold or have you changed your mind and now prefer Pioneer? I know it was only the first impression of Svara so it would be understandable if you changed your mind. 
Svara Red was on my mind since I've seen it because of the warm reception of their Svara L (Escase) and because it looks good. Single dynamic and metal build are very nice things imho as well. People are praising CH9 and I keep asking myself if it's worth it considering your comparison with Red.


----------



## HungryPanda (Sep 14, 2017)

I love the Svara red and the pioneer. Both are tremendous iems. The Svara I find more comfortable. It is nice to have choices. If you bought the Svara red you would be happy, The CHT9 has a wider bore and is more tip dependent


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Griffith

For anyone interested I posted my review of the Tennmak Pro. Next up... Fiio F9.


----------



## jant71

HungryPanda said:


>



Does the Svara cable do better on the CH9T than the Pioneer stock cable? I will check myself as I got a Brainwavz B400 in today with the upgrade cable so perhaps I'll see how much the stock cable holds them back.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TJK81 said:


> Hey guys... Don't be rude. I've got DM300 (actually 3 of them) and they don't sound that bad at all. Perfect fit not hurt even after hours of usage, very bassy, not much muddy. IMO pretty nice sounding IEM. For the money.
> Purchased them after reading Vidal's review. Absolutely agree with it.



This model have several names....as with lot of Chifi. Perhaps they get lucky with this production line.




I can say the same with Dodocool hybrid, wich really use good parts(DD+BA), but stick it with home made glue made of water+water. 
Did you consider the parts well glued and construct?

Oh, and I still love the Dodocool....once glued properly!!

QKZ is just not KZ I think....its some strange entity from above.....or bellow.


----------



## vladstef

@HungryPanda 

Thanks for comparison. I actually like how Pioneer looks better, something about that brass color that makes them pop in a way but I know that I will be happier with Svara. It just looks so simple and easy, hustle free design and I believe sound as well - I guess no major mistakes is more than amazing for this price. I think that Svara has the potential to become big in this community, 2 products with good build quality, no big issues (except that impedance change on Svara L) and most importantly, respectable sound and value.


----------



## Slater

karaya said:


> Thank you, very well detailed and it confirms what I thought. I bought the K3 Pro for $80 so I would stick with it unless an extreme deal pops up for the Pio (and also for selling K3p)
> How is the noise isolation on the Pio?  I find the K3P mediocre in that regard and it's vent holes picking up wind noise during cycling, otherwise extremely comfortable for me.



I use the KZ ZST or ZS3 with bluetooth cable when cycling. I don't want to take the chance of damaging any of my better IEMs during pop up rain showers.

Anything with a vent on the outside face is terrible for wind noise when biking. The K3P has (2) vents, and you're right it does get bad. I assume the ZS5 and ZS6 would be bad in that regards too. The ZS3 and ZST are smooth and flush enough that they don't cut the wind and make noise, and neither have vents on the face so they are relatively quiet.


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> @HungryPanda
> 
> Thanks for comparison. I actually like how Pioneer looks better, something about that brass color that makes them pop in a way but I know that I will be happier with Svara. It just looks so simple and easy, hustle free design and I believe sound as well - I guess no major mistakes is more than amazing for this price. I think that Svara has the potential to become big in this community, 2 products with good build quality, no big issues (except that impedance change on Svara L) and most importantly, respectable sound and value.



Yeah, the copper and black is a sexy combination. You can tell it's Japanese - the stuff often has a unique design that I cant put my finger on, but I hope some of you know what I mean. Audio Technica stuff also has a style that's very "Japanese".


----------



## HungryPanda

The Svara Red is shaped so well it is so easy to just push in and get a seal (and the cable is really nice)


----------



## Skullophile

randomnin said:


> I need earphone tips that are large and hold in ears extra well, so I guess something multi-flange. And preferably unbranded so the expected price doesn't skyrocket. Comply foams don't isolate or hold in very well, KZ starlines or largest yellow ones that sometimes come with LZ products are best I've had from silicone, but they still slide out and isolate worse than multi-flange ones. Currently I use soft large triple flange tips that came with Ingping H60, isolation is very good, but they still tend to slowly slide out with time, especially while moving the jaw, and quicker on one side than the other. Any suggestions?


What iem are using and are you wearing the cable over ear? I find genuine Comply works much better for me than the cheapies. In fact I find the higher end silicone tips work much better for me too.

One trick is to pull your ear upwards from the top of your ear as you insert the tip. This gets rid of some air in your canal and can lead to a more savage seal and also better sound. Much more bass too. Depending on what iem your using you could go with deep insertion of triple flange.
You could try buying or making your own mandarin hybrid tips. Just cut a foamie and put it inside a silicone tip.

I guess there's two buying options here.
Option 1, go nuts and buy all the cheap tips from Ali express and play the 1-2 month waiting game. You'll get a ton of cheap tips and some might work well.

Option 2. Explore the higher end of tips. On EBay and Amazon etc. These are some tips I can suggest.
UE900s fit pack. (My fave at the moment). And UE tips are good in general.
Auvio silicones
Mandarins 
Spinfit and Spinfit dual flange.
Auvio
Spiral dot
Future Sonics tips
Sony Hybrids
If that fails you could get impressions of your ears taken and get custom sleeves at ACS or somewhere like that or go for customs. Those options aren't very budget friendly and welcome to H-fi sorry about your wallet.


----------



## ZenoJin

can svara red fit into very small ears?


----------



## Hize

Planning to get *Tennmak Crazy Cello* earphones.
I mostly listen to hip hop, rnb, pop music. I like a nice bass but also don't want it to interfere too much with the details.

Would it be a good idea to get these or would you recommend something else?


----------



## vladstef

Hize said:


> Planning to get *Tennmak Crazy Cello* earphones.
> I mostly listen to hip hop, rnb, pop music. I like a nice bass but also don't want it to interfere too much with the details.
> 
> Would it be a good idea to get these or would you recommend something else?



Crazy Cello has been outgunned, it's been on the market for a while now (in respect to the speed of Chinese IEM market). For the similar price, build quality and strong bass, I think I could recommend Svara Red just judging by @HungryPanda 's impression. If I'd have to pick one IEM <100$, I'd pick this one. You get a nice detachable cable as a bonus. Be careful when ordering on aliexpress, it lets you choose whether to include a cable or not and this cable is very much worth ordering for a few bucks more, currently at around 50$ for both.


----------



## Hize

vladstef said:


> Crazy Cello has been outgunned, it's been on the market for a while now (in respect to the speed of Chinese IEM market). For the similar price, build quality and strong bass, I think I could recommend Svara Red just judging by @HungryPanda 's impression. If I'd have to pick one IEM <100$, I'd pick this one. You get a nice detachable cable as a bonus. Be careful when ordering on aliexpress, it lets you choose whether to include a cable or not and this cable is very much worth ordering for a few bucks more, currently at around 50$ for both.



Svara Red actually looks really nice. Still don't really know about the sound quality and if it would fit for my taste. Not really any reviews out  yet.
Thoughts @HungryPanda ?


----------



## groucho69

chickenmoon said:


> Samsung EO-IG955 sells for as low as £6 on eBay (beware of possible fakes), it's like a warmer/thicker CH9T, incredible value...



What seller did you use?


----------



## bjaardker (Sep 15, 2017)

Hize said:


> Planning to get *Tennmak Crazy Cello* earphones.
> I mostly listen to hip hop, rnb, pop music. I like a nice bass but also don't want it to interfere too much with the details.
> 
> Would it be a good idea to get these or would you recommend something else?



I agree with Vladstef, Crazy Cello was great but is showing its age.

My personal suggestion for good bass, easy to listen to, but with great clarity for <$100 would be the TFZ Exclusive 5. They're my preferred IEM for Hip Hop, R&B, and Nu-Soul. In fact, they're what I'm using right now to listen to Musiq Soulchild's new album that dropped today.

If you want to spend a little less, another option would be the UiiSii CM5. Similar sound sig to the TFZ Ex5, but less than 1/2 the price.


----------



## TimeSnow

Looking for an earphone that can make these all sound amazing:






I have now 5 chi-fi IEMs/earbuds incoming, and probably a sixth before it's all said and done. I am totally open to suggestions, though.


----------



## mbwilson111

TimeSnow said:


> Looking for an earphone that can make these all sound amazing:
> 
> I have now 5 chi-fi IEMs/earbuds incoming, and probably a sixth before it's all said and done. I am totally open to suggestions, though.



What do you already have and what do you have coming?  There is nothing on your profile page.


----------



## HungryPanda

ZenoJin said:


> can svara red fit into very small ears?



The bore of the svara red is on the thin side as I have small ear canals they fit vey well, the shape of them makes them very easy to insert


----------



## groucho69 (Sep 15, 2017)

bjaardker said:


> I agree with Vladstef, Crazy Cello was great but is showing its age.
> 
> My personal suggestion for good bass, easy to listen to, but with great clarity for <$100 would be the TFZ Exclusive 5. They're my preferred IEM for Hip Hop, R&B, and Nu-Soul. In fact, they're what I'm using right now to listen to Musiq Soulchild's new album that dropped today.
> 
> If you want to spend a little less, another option would be the UiiSii CM5. Similar sound sig to the TFZ Ex5, but less than 1/2 the price.



While waiting on my TFZ Exclusive 5 I am suitably impressed with MY LOVE II


----------



## TimeSnow

mbwilson111 said:


> What do you already have and what do you have coming?  There is nothing on your profile page.



I'm only new here and haven't sorted my profile yet. Apologies.

I own:

HD650
HD600
AKG K92
AKG K-550 MKII
ATH M50

I've only started the Chi-fi thing and am waiting on:

KZ ZST
KZ ZS3
Sound Intone E6
DZAT DF-10

And the thing I'm most curious about I guess, the Shozy BK.


----------



## Holypal

TimeSnow said:


> Looking for an earphone that can make these all sound amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LZ A4. You can tune the sound signature for different tracks.


----------



## TimeSnow

Holypal said:


> LZ A4. You can tune the sound signature for different tracks.



I think that'll be the next expensive-ish ones I buy.

Thanks for reminding me of that!


----------



## mbwilson111

TimeSnow said:


> I'm only new here and haven't sorted my profile yet. Apologies.
> 
> I own:
> 
> ...



Seems like that would be enough to start with. See what you think.  Those tracks were complex though and if you are used to your headphones you are probably looking for a big spacious sound.  I am amazed at what Iems and buds can do now.

I listened to those tracks with these because I already had them in.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y5KTY2S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s03?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I plugged them into my iPad to play your tracks and they did sound amazing. I was only familiar with Ryan Adams. Now you have me curious about the others.


----------



## TimeSnow

mbwilson111 said:


> Seems like that would be enough to start with. See what you think.  Those tracks were complex though and if you are used to your headphones you are probably looking for a big spacious sound.  I am amazed at what Iems and buds can do now.
> 
> I listened to those tracks with these because I already had them in.
> 
> ...



I'd recommend all of them.  I produce music for a living, and the first two songs are ones I use to test rooms, if I have to work in a strange place.

The Julia Michaels is just really, really well made modern pop, and she herself is a very successful songwriter for other pop stars... this is her debut as herself, so to speak. It's amazing with a decent set of V shaped cans. 

I probably do have enough for now, to keep me busy. I'm doing a masters as well which starts next Fri, so... hoping to have something I really like in the coming days. 

Three of the incoming earphones should be her Monday and Tues.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So.

Who's waiting for the ZS6 to drop?


----------



## snip3r77

SomeGuyDude said:


> So.
> 
> Who's waiting for the ZS6 to drop?



Me me me me!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

snip3r77 said:


> Me me me me!



If it pops up as being sold straight through Amazon I'm buying a pair tomorrow, even if it is slightly more expensive.


----------



## Slater

TimeSnow said:


> I'm only new here and haven't sorted my profile yet. Apologies.
> 
> I own:
> 
> ...



Nice list there bud. You got a lot of good stuff there.

Welcome to Head-Fi!


----------



## Slater

TimeSnow said:


> I'd recommend all of them.  I produce music for a living, and the first two songs are ones I use to test rooms, if I have to work in a strange place.
> 
> The Julia Michaels is just really, really well made modern pop, and she herself is a very successful songwriter for other pop stars... this is her debut as herself, so to speak. It's amazing with a decent set of V shaped cans.
> 
> ...



Julia Michael's voice and musical style reminds me of Lorde a lot (at least from that track you posted).


----------



## TimeSnow

slaterlovesspam said:


> Nice list there bud. You got a lot of good stuff there.
> 
> Welcome to Head-Fi!


Thank you and thank you!


----------



## TimeSnow

slaterlovesspam said:


> Julia Michael's voice and musical style reminds me of Lorde a lot (at least from that track you posted).


I hear that!

I think it's a lot more LA than Lorde, but not in a bad way necessarily.

Here's another song 



Her EP which is on Tidal at least is all pretty great.


----------



## Slater

TimeSnow said:


> I hear that!
> 
> I think it's a lot more LA than Lorde, but not in a bad way necessarily.
> 
> ...




Cool, thanks. I wish I was that talented when I was a teenager!


----------



## wastan

SomeGuyDude said:


> So.
> 
> Who's waiting for the ZS6 to drop?



May just wait for the inevitable version 2 of it to come out,, same as the zs3 and zs5 did before it.


----------



## Lurk650

In case anybody is interested, the FiiO Q1 Mk II is now on AE. I'm waiting til it's on Amazon https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32831894292.html


----------



## randomnin

This probably isn't the exact place, but I'll ask anyway - can players really give any sound benefits over modern flagship smartphones? The measurements on Gsmarena are usually insanely good, but nevertheless people obsess even over cheap Chinese players like the Walnut and Zishan. Especially on some Russian sites. But if one believes the measurements, then the only thing such a player can give is extra power. The sound, if anything at all, could only be worse. Or am I in the wrong?


----------



## Hize

bjaardker said:


> I agree with Vladstef, Crazy Cello was great but is showing its age.
> 
> My personal suggestion for good bass, easy to listen to, but with great clarity for <$100 would be the TFZ Exclusive 5. They're my preferred IEM for Hip Hop, R&B, and Nu-Soul. In fact, they're what I'm using right now to listen to Musiq Soulchild's new album that dropped today.
> 
> If you want to spend a little less, another option would be the UiiSii CM5. Similar sound sig to the TFZ Ex5, but less than 1/2 the price.



My budget is around $50. Thanks for the suggestion, I'll think about the UiiSii CM5 then too. Might be something I'd like.


----------



## Vidal

Some smartphone are better than others in my experience, my iPhones have always had good sound but are let down by their EQ options. Just updated to the 7 plus and have just read that the latest iOS11 will finally deliver FLAC support to the iPhone 7 (and newer). Not that I'll use it. I pair my iPhone with a Cozoy Aegis if I'm listening critically, I get the advantage of app based content like Apple Music yet and the great usability of the iPhone along with a high quality sound (IMO).

With Android I've not heard a decent sound yet, my Mi Max is awful and the Samsung Note 4 isn't great either. But it's a mixed bag overall, the LG V10 gets universal acclaim for instance whilst the latest LG G6 is criticised so I guess it's pot luck. Again pairing with an external DAC fixes all that.


----------



## Saoshyant

Lurk650 said:


> In case anybody is interested, the FiiO Q1 Mk II is now on AE. I'm waiting til it's on Amazon https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32831894292.html



Hmm, as I remember reading a $100 price tag earlier, I'll wait too.


----------



## Vidal

Saoshyant said:


> Hmm, as I remember reading a $100 price tag earlier, I'll wait too.



I'm waiting for this to show up in Amazon UK, I want to see how it compares to my Cozoy Aegis and at least with Amazon I can return it if it fails to live up to standard.


----------



## HiFiChris

groucho69 said:


> While waiting on my TFZ Exclusive 5 I am suitably impressed with MY LOVE II



I know it's got a feminine-ish touch to it, but oh boy, I'm totally digging this colour combination!


----------



## Hize

Hize said:


> My budget is around $50. Thanks for the suggestion, I'll think about the UiiSii CM5 then too. Might be something I'd like.



I also noticed the *UiiSii T8*. Any experiences with those?


----------



## chickenmoon

groucho69 said:


> What seller did you use?



I used this seller: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/thesparetimesuperstore/ but unfortunately  he/she doesn't have any left now.


----------



## VinceHill24

randomnin said:


> This probably isn't the exact place, but I'll ask anyway - can players really give any sound benefits over modern flagship smartphones? The measurements on Gsmarena are usually insanely good, but nevertheless people obsess even over cheap Chinese players like the Walnut and Zishan. Especially on some Russian sites. But if one believes the measurements, then the only thing such a player can give is extra power. The sound, if anything at all, could only be worse. Or am I in the wrong?


My take is, if you can afford a flagship smartphone and you're a strong believer in numbers and specs, it's likely you won't gonna need those 20-30$ player. 

If you're having very tight budget and can't even afford a flagship smartphone, maybe you're ok living with few years old phone or maybe those 200-300$ phone, those player will be a good complement since add up together it's still not even half the price of flagship smartphone nowadays.

There's too many pseudo-science in audio. And i believe sometimes paper and facts don't tell everything. Just like a FR curve doesn't tell anything much about an earphone besides just its tonal balance. The ideal scenario will be to audition it yourself to find out. 

Like me i have a few DAPs like Benjie S5, Aigo Z2, Zishan Z1, Zishan Z2 and finally got the Aune M1s. Along with my Samsung Note 3, i would say the Zishan Z1 and Z2 is actually perform pretty good when compared to Note 3 especially on resolution and volume wise (more juice definitely) but when i compare it against the Aune M1s, they're all out of the league. I hope i can have latest flagship smartphone too to see how they'll sound in comparison but unfortunately the price range is kinda beyond my reach for now, or perhaps it's just me being more willing to spend money on multiple IEMs than any other things ... lol


----------



## TimeSnow

slaterlovesspam said:


> Cool, thanks. I wish I was that talented when I was a teenager!


One of the first things she did as herself was perform in the closing ceremony of the 2016 olympics... as you do.

Hyper-talented pop writer and singer.


----------



## peter123

TimeSnow said:


> I hear that!
> 
> I think it's a lot more LA than Lorde, but not in a bad way necessarily.
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing, I really like that!

Sounds great on the LZ Big Dipper (and so does the rest of your links), pricy option though......


----------



## TimeSnow

peter123 said:


> Thanks for sharing, I really like that!
> 
> Sounds great on the LZ Big Dipper (and so does the rest of your links), pricy option though......


I was actually looking at that one last night... I think I'll try the A4 first and see where that gets me... knowing me though, well... I may try one in the future. 

And her entire EP is really amazing... and sounds GREAT through anything that can handle sub bass. Super sparse and deliberate production and clever instrumentation.


----------



## peter123

TimeSnow said:


> I was actually looking at that one last night... I think I'll try the A4 first and see where that gets me... knowing me though, well... I may try one in the future.
> 
> And her entire EP is really amazing... and sounds GREAT through anything that can handle sub bass. Super sparse and deliberate production and clever instrumentation.



I'm listening to it right now, really nice stuff.

I don't know if you're familiar with Indila, if not you should check out her music as well. It's also really nice imo.

The LZ-A4 is also a very capable pair of IEM's so that's certainly a great option.


----------



## TimeSnow (Sep 16, 2017)

peter123 said:


> I'm listening to it right now, really nice stuff.
> 
> I don't know if you're familiar with Indila, if not you should check out her music as well. It's also really nice imo.
> 
> The LZ-A4 is also a very capable pair of IEM's so that's certainly a great option.



Ohhh she's French!! That's a big thing for me as I listen to a LOT of non-English female singers. This sounds great right away! I'll definitely be getting into this! Thanks a lot!

I loved Camille - Le Fil. One of my fave albums for ages!

I'm a fan of anything like that and am always on the lookout for more! 

Here's a few more things to try with your Big Dippers 




Oh actually, this might be interesting... this song was written by Julia Michaels 



Sounds so much like here huh?


----------



## TimeSnow (Sep 16, 2017)

So I finally got my first Chi-fi IEMs today, the Sound Intone E6s.

 First, and most surprisingly, my wife absolutely loves them... like took them off me loves them.

The sound is... well, very dependent on the tips. I think I've already learned I need to invest in a set of decent tips... open to suggestions.

With the 3 layer Christmas Tree tips, the sound is very bright, the brightest of the bunch. The two layer is the bassiest of the bunch. But I guess the main difference is the seal. That's what's making all that bass.

My favourite for any modern pop/hip hop is the biggest bulb tips. Not AS comfortable as the smaller ones, but the seal is much much much better in my ears, and the bass actually sounds pretty good.

So... I guess these are relatively L shaped... the bass is prominent and the mids are recessed a bit. If I apply a mid-push EQ the new War On Drugs album sounds mostly as you'd expect, the electric bass is nice and organic sounding and doesn't really stray into the mids or sub bass.

Something like Sinatra - Wee Small Hours... the higher strings sound very strident without EQ, but the vocals are very very nice... a bit thin but really present. There's no way to get the upright bass to really hit the way it does on my Hd650s. With the Dragonfly Red the E6s get closer to that upright sound, but we're boosting the lowend twice that way, and the strings really kinda disappear. On the plus side it's a much more mellow presentation. But the low mids are kinda wooly.

So, what if I use EQ with the DFR?

That means opening Audirvana 

So, ok, now we're getting somewhere I think. A cut around 300 hz and hey the low end is less boomy. Cut some bass, roll off the very high end and the stridency is gone. Nice.

Anyway, they sound perfect for $5 headphones... much much nicer than the ones that come with your phone! In fact if someone said they paid 50 for them I'd probably believe them.

The main problem is that they kinda fall apart if you turn them up at all... unless you progressively EQ the bass down as you increase the volume... then it kinda works. I'll definitely use them for a few days and try various EQ and what not.

I happened to have my K92s sitting right here, and in comparison the E6s sound much more closed, as you'd expect, which means some of the high end airiness in the 92s is definitely missing from the E6s. But the Mids and bass sound as good and even better in the E6s. The K92s are about €50... so that's some deal! The K92s also take EQ very poorly. The K92s also sound REALLY boxy in comparison.

So... pretty damn impressive, considering the E6s cost as much as the postage to ship the K92s.

If these were always in a coat pocket that'd be just about right... a little cheap pleasure burst when you need it. Score.

I'll update impressions if need be. But c'mon for a fiver, total upgrade for most people!

Can't wait to hear nicer ones 

Thanks everyone for all the help so far.


----------



## Sylmar

Vidal said:


> Some smartphone are better than others in my experience, my iPhones have always had good sound but are let down by their EQ options. Just updated to the 7 plus and have just read that the latest iOS11 will finally deliver FLAC support to the iPhone 7 (and newer). Not that I'll use it. I pair my iPhone with a Cozoy Aegis if I'm listening critically, I get the advantage of app based content like Apple Music yet and the great usability of the iPhone along with a high quality sound (IMO).
> 
> With Android I've not heard a decent sound yet, my Mi Max is awful and the Samsung Note 4 isn't great either. But it's a mixed bag overall, the LG V10 gets universal acclaim for instance whilst the latest LG G6 is criticised so I guess it's pot luck. Again pairing with an external DAC fixes all that.



The LG V30 though. Probably my next phone.


----------



## TimeSnow

Sylmar said:


> The LG V30 though. Probably my next phone.


If only they sold them on plans in Ireland.


----------



## mbwilson111

TimeSnow said:


> First, and most surprisingly, my wife absolutely loves them... like took them off me loves them.



Haha...my husband has had that happen to him


----------



## mbwilson111

TimeSnow said:


> If only they sold them on plans in Ireland.



For a second I was wondering what kind of planes you have in Ireland...lol.


----------



## Sylmar

TimeSnow said:


> If only they sold them on plans in Ireland.


Looks like it's early days yet. Hopefully they will.


----------



## TimeSnow

Sylmar said:


> Looks like it's early days yet. Hopefully they will.



They never have... LG has no presence here and hasn't for years as far as I know... fingers crossed though! I'm way overdue for an upgrade.


----------



## TimeSnow

mbwilson111 said:


> For a second I was wondering what kind of planes you have in Ireland...lol.


LOL.


----------



## Lurk650

Hize said:


> My budget is around $50. Thanks for the suggestion, I'll think about the UiiSii CM5 then too. Might be something I'd like.


@B9Scrambler got in the TinAudio T2 and says they are really nice, priced around $50 I believe



Saoshyant said:


> Hmm, as I remember reading a $100 price tag earlier, I'll wait too.


Yeah, plus I'm sure once on Amazon it will be Prime shipping


----------



## Hize (Sep 16, 2017)

@B9Scrambler I noticed you've tested the UiiSii CM5 too. What is the difference between those and TinAudio T2?


----------



## Sylmar

TimeSnow said:


> They never have... LG has no presence here and hasn't for years as far as I know... fingers crossed though! I'm way overdue for an upgrade.


Hmm that kinda sucks. I must say that I didn't see it in The Netherlands on a payment plan as well. Yet. Let's hope LG gets smart.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Sylmar said:


> The LG V30 though. Probably my next phone.



I'm getting that the day it comes out. My v20 is still the best sounding phone I've ever encountered.


----------



## TimeSnow

Sylmar said:


> Hmm that kinda sucks. I must say that I didn't see it in The Netherlands on a payment plan as well. Yet. Let's hope LG gets smart.



I actually emailed LG a week or so ago and they said... Hang on I'll quote it exactly:

"Thank you for your query regarding the LG V30. 

I have looked in to this for you and the V series of phones has never been released in the UK and Ireland due to the G series being so popular however at this moment in time the V30 is being advertised on the LG UK webstie although we still do not have a confirmed answer from our upper management on whether or not the phone is being released here. I would suggest keeping an eye on the new releases section of www.lg/com.uk for any updates. You could also try emailing cic.uk@lge.com for this."

Now, this is a weird answer for a few reasons, but the main one is the G series isn't popular in Ireland. It has a presence because some people import them, but they aren't on plans. 

So... Who knows...

Fingers still crossed though.


----------



## Sylmar

TimeSnow said:


> I actually emailed LG a week or so ago and they said... Hang on I'll quote it exactly:
> 
> "Thank you for your query regarding the LG V30.
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed indeed. I'll mail LG about the Dutch situation as well. I'm curious if I will be getting the same answer more or less.


----------



## TimeSnow

Sylmar said:


> Fingers crossed indeed. I'll mail LG about the Dutch situation as well. I'm curious if I will be getting the same answer more or less.


If you find out anything please let me know with a tag


----------



## Sylmar

TimeSnow said:


> If you find out anything please let me know with a tag


Absolutely. Will do.


----------



## phower (Sep 16, 2017)

randomnin said:


> This probably isn't the exact place, but I'll ask anyway - can players really give any sound benefits over modern flagship smartphones? The measurements on Gsmarena are usually insanely good, but nevertheless people obsess even over cheap Chinese players like the Walnut and Zishan. Especially on some Russian sites. But if one believes the measurements, then the only thing such a player can give is extra power. The sound, if anything at all, could only be worse. Or am I in the wrong?



Gsmarena doesn't measure output impedance and maximum voltage. Both are significant when using high impedance and multi-driver IEM headphones. For IEMs(single driver), the smartphones are already good enough. But some smartphones like Xiaomi have very high IMD (~ 0.5%) which is audible. So, I can't make a blanket statement that all smartphones are good.

I do hear a small improvement in clarity in the treble frequencies when using FiiO X3 II than my smartphones. But, it requires so much focus to identify the difference  that it may not be significant.

Also, I would skip obscure chinese DAP's without any independantly measured objective parameters.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Really damn good DAPs are going to sound better because they're beefier and have space for better hardware, but these days most of the top phones are within 5% of them so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Lurk650

Some older gear but good for somebody getting into this and wanting to find their signature

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grab-bag-of-budget-iems.860427/#post-13726365


----------



## loomisjohnson

Lurk650 said:


> Some older gear but good for somebody getting into this and wanting to find their signature
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grab-bag-of-budget-iems.860427/#post-13726365


for the uninitiated, that's a f#*k of a deal--there's some real gems on that list.


----------



## randomnin

phower said:


> Gsmarena doesn't measure output impedance and maximum voltage. Both are significant when using high impedance and multi-driver IEM headphones. For IEMs(single driver), the smartphones are already good enough. But some smartphones like Xiaomi have very high IMD (~ 0.5%) which is audible. So, I can't make a blanket statement that all smartphones are good.
> 
> I do hear a small improvement in clarity in the treble frequencies when using FiiO X3 II than my smartphones. But, it requires so much focus to identify the difference  that it may not be significant.
> 
> Also, I would skip obscure chinese DAP's without any independantly measured objective parameters.


What's a large impedance? Because even multi driver IEMs usually don't exceed 32ohms. Strange ear buds usually have insane impedances, but those aren't very popular.


----------



## peter123

randomnin said:


> What's a large impedance? Because even multi driver IEMs usually don't exceed 32ohms. Strange ear buds usually have insane impedances, but those aren't very popular.



Probably the most popular headphones in her right now, the HD6XX has a 300Ohms impedance.

As for multidriver IEM's they may react strangely to high output impedance from the source (phone).


----------



## Saoshyant

@HungryPanda What did you pay for your Svara?


----------



## Slater (Sep 16, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> Some older gear but good for somebody getting into this and wanting to find their signature
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grab-bag-of-budget-iems.860427/#post-13726365





loomisjohnson said:


> for the uninitiated, that's a f#*k of a deal--there's some real gems on that list.



I agree. That's a steal for $100.

That Fahim Foysal kid that keeps asking about 'what IEM to buy for $100' should get this lot. He's bound to find things he likes in there. I'd hit him up Lurk.


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> for the uninitiated, that's a f#*k of a deal--there's some real gems on that list.



Just realized that the Simgot is pictured there, whoever buys this can pay an extra $50 and get those. Everything must go! Lol

Now if somebody can just buy my AKG N40 and my M560.


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> Just realized that the Simgot is pictured there, whoever buys this can pay an extra $50 and get those. Everything must go! Lol
> 
> Now if somebody can just buy my AKG N40 and my M560.



Awww, I thought the Simgot was included :0(


----------



## Fahim Foysal

slaterlovesspam said:


> Awww, I thought the Simgot was included :0(


same lol. So i messaged him to be sure.


----------



## burgunder

chickenmoon said:


> I used this seller: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/thesparetimesuperstore/ but unfortunately  he/she doesn't have any left now.



I took the chance and ordered a pair of IG955 of Aliexpress for 3$


----------



## groucho69

Lurk650 said:


> Just realized that the Simgot is pictured there, whoever buys this can pay an extra $50 and get those. Everything must go! Lol
> 
> Now if somebody can just buy my AKG N40 and my M560.



What is your ask on the N40?


----------



## Saoshyant

@Lurk650 What are your thoughts on the portability of the M560?


----------



## Adide

In my case, going from Samsung Gal S5 inner dac (3+ y old) to AQ Dragonfly Black was a huge improvement.
Newer phones might be better but unless they are hifi prepared (you know the ones) I'm still skeptical about the generic types producing comparable quality.


----------



## Slater (Sep 16, 2017)

Adide said:


> In my case, going from Samsung Gal S5 inner dac (3+ y old) to AQ Dragonfly Black was a huge improvement.
> Newer phones might be better but unless they are hifi prepared (you know the ones) I'm still skeptical about the generic types producing comparable quality.



I couldn't agree more. Unfortunately I brought up this same opinion (about the lower quality of phones vs a dedicated source such as a DAP), and you would have thought I drowned a kitten or puppy.


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> I couldn't agree more. Unfortunately I brought up this same opinion (about the quality of phones vs a dedicated source such as a DAP), and you would have thought I drowned a kitten or puppy.



You did something way worse...and unforgivable:


----------



## Lurk650 (Sep 16, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> same lol. So i messaged him to be sure.


Screw it man, extra $20 and somebody gets the Simgot included.



groucho69 said:


> What is your ask on the N40?



$220. VE balanced cable for an extra $20.

https://head-fi.org/threads/akg-n40.860202/



Saoshyant said:


> @Lurk650 What are your thoughts on the portability of the M560?



I think will seal will be average at best, esp with the Sony pads. Stock pads might be better. Plus while it's good closed, it's even better while open back. It's easy to drive though. I only listened while at home so can't say for sure. Cable is loooong, I did find a cable replacement that should work on eBay but I didn't buy it. I wouldn't wear these walking around but traveling on a car ride or something like that I don't see an issue. Then when at your destination pull the back plates off for more expansive stage. 

I've been on a buying spree so I need to recoup some money.


----------



## Saoshyant

I've been kind of curious about them to replace a damaned Edition S, but not sure if it's the best use of money currently.


----------



## Lurk650

Saoshyant said:


> I've been kind of curious about them to replace a damaned Edition S, but not sure if it's the best use of money currently.


$150 shipped if you want them


----------



## groucho69

$220. VE balanced cable for an extra $20.

https://head-fi.org/threads/akg-n40.860202/



.[/QUOTE]

too rich for my blood


----------



## Lurk650

@groucho69 oh i know, they are a pretty penny, they are worth it though....I unfortunately bought myself a pair of Lyra II barely used for a very good price. No need for the AKG anymore


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Lurk650 said:


> Screw it man, extra $20 and somebody gets the Simgot included.


Will you ship it to Bangladesh? I can pay via paypal


----------



## Lurk650

Fahim Foysal said:


> Will you ship it to Bangladesh? I can pay via paypal


Ohh I don't trust international shipping and it would be super expensive


----------



## HiFiChris

It is not my newest article/review/summary of impressions, but imo still worth to be shared here: Here are some lines about why the SpinFit tips might not be for everybody and why they will probably not work equally well or identically with every in-ear: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2016/09/SpinFit-Tips.html
(It is written in English, but as always you can use the "Google Translate" widget underneath the navigation bar.)


----------



## Lurk650

Grab bag sold...AKG N40 still for sale (I know it's not Asian lol)


----------



## Sylmar (Sep 18, 2017)

TimeSnow said:


> If you find out anything please let me know with a tag



I don't know how to tag so a reply directly to you then. I just got an email that the LG V30 WILL come out in the Netherlands and they expect it to be available on most provider contracts at least before Christmas. So it seems they are rolling them out slowly and it will still take a while. Hopefully they'll do the same in Ireland or maybe you can have a provider contract with grey import. I did that once to a phone I couldn't get otherwise. So who knows you might still be in luck.


----------



## Sylmar

HiFiChris said:


> It is not my newest article/review/summary of impressions, but imo still worth to be shared here: Here are some lines about why the SpinFit tips might not be for everybody and why they will probably not work equally well or identically with every in-ear: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2016/09/SpinFit-Tips.html
> (It is written in English, but as always you can use the "Google Translate" widget underneath the navigation bar.)



I must have weird ears as one time I seem to get a good seal with them and the next I don't. I'll have read to see what the explanation might be.


----------



## TimeSnow

Sylmar said:


> I don't know how to tag so a reply directly to you then. I just got an email that the LG V30 WILL come out in the Netherlands and they expect it to be available on most provider contracts at least before Christmas. So it seems they are rolling them out slowly and it will still take a while. Hopefully they'll do the same in Ireland or maybe you can have a provider contract with grey import. I did that once to a phone I couldn't get otherwise. So who knows you might still be in luck.



hmm... might be cheaper for me to just move to the Netherlands!

LOL

Thanks for the info... cautiously optimistic!


----------



## vector84 (Sep 18, 2017)

So I was poking around on aliexpress and I came across these and I don't think I've seen anything about them before?

EDIT: Kinda doubt these are hybrids, but I'm just going off Google translate 


Are these a new Urbanfun hybrid?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...Noise-Canceling-Headset-With/32833199065.html

Found another listing with two colors and some very different marketing material 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-Cancelling-110db-for-mobile/32807406126.html

PS: I think a banned seller has them listed with the same model number as the better known urbanfun hybrid 

Found this after a little more digging... not sure what it says, but this seller has a product specs bit of the marketing material:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/URB...-for-Mobile-Phone-Xiaomi-MP3/32811223921.html


----------



## Vidal

vector84 said:


> So I was poking around on aliexpress and I came across these and I don't think I've seen anything about them before?
> 
> Are these a new Urbanfun hybrid?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...Noise-Canceling-Headset-With/32833199065.html
> ...



One of the feedback comments compares them with the old 'HiFi' and it's not complimentary - wishy washy - is a term that's used.


----------



## vector84

Vidal said:


> One of the feedback comments compares them with the old 'HiFi' and it's not complimentary - wishy washy - is a term that's used.


Yeah I spent a bit more time digging around, I'm inclined to think they're not even hybrids - found some marketing fluff from Urbanfun that Google translate rendered as something like: "less sharp treble for female listeners" and "beryllium diaphragm replaced by "nano composite diaphragm""


----------



## VinceHill24

vector84 said:


> So I was poking around on aliexpress and I came across these and I don't think I've seen anything about them before?
> 
> EDIT: Kinda doubt these are hybrids, but I'm just going off Google translate
> 
> ...


From what i've read, this is not hybrid definitely. It's using a dynamic driver with composite diaphragm that's likely customly made by this 泉声电子集团.

The design tho ... it's so disappointing coz it looks generic. Like those cheap few dollars earphone that's available anywhere but probably they'll sound good depending on how capable the dynamic driver is. The design i think is totally the same design as an old model of TDK earphone if not mistaken, quite commonly seen these kind of oem shells being sold


----------



## vector84

On the topic of Urbanfuns... my new hybrid set showed up a few days ago - I'd initially passed on these after briefly trying a pair that a friend wanted my take on, but I didn't spend very long listening to them.

So anyhow... I can't stand the stock tips - the fit is fine but everything sounds ... over-damped (please don't judge my selection of word choice too much, this is just the best way I could think of to describe it).  Starlines are a huge improvement in sound for me, but they work themselves out of a secure fit rapidly due to being so much longer...

So I'm thinking... anyone ever tried fitting them with some wing tips or some such from similar sized bullet types or have any idea what brands might fit?

I want to give them a chance, but they're not making it easy


----------



## Slater

vector84 said:


> On the topic of Urbanfuns... my new hybrid set showed up a few days ago - I'd initially passed on these after briefly trying a pair that a friend wanted my take on, but I didn't spend very long listening to them.
> 
> So anyhow... I can't stand the stock tips - the fit is fine but everything sounds ... over-damped (please don't judge my selection of word choice too much, this is just the best way I could think of to describe it).  Starlines are a huge improvement in sound for me, but they work themselves out of a secure fit rapidly due to being so much longer...
> 
> ...



Wing tips?


----------



## vector84

slaterlovesspam said:


> Wing tips?


Like the variety of silicone stabilizers found packaged with active-wear iems.


----------



## Slater

vector84 said:


> Like the variety of silicone stabilizers found packaged with active-wear iems.



Got it. Thanks for the explanation


----------



## s4tch

randomnin said:


> This probably isn't the exact place, but I'll ask anyway - can players really give any sound benefits over modern flagship smartphones? The measurements on Gsmarena are usually insanely good, but nevertheless people obsess even over cheap Chinese players like the Walnut and Zishan. Especially on some Russian sites. But if one believes the measurements, then the only thing such a player can give is extra power. The sound, if anything at all, could only be worse. Or am I in the wrong?


amps in phones are usually the weak link. see this thread for good sounding phones:

https://head-fi.org/threads/best-smartphone-for-audiophile-part-ii-updated-july-2017.853115/

i've heard some of these, and i have to say a phone like a meizu pro 5 or lg v10 might sound just as good as a fiio x3 mk2. too bad that nowadays there are only a few options to find a good sounding phone. that's why i went for some portable dac/amps instead.


----------



## s4tch

Lurk650 said:


> Grab bag sold...AKG N40 still for sale (I know it's not Asian lol)


i absolutely love my n40's. they cured my chi-fi disease in a second.


----------



## crabdog

s4tch said:


> i absolutely love my n40's. they cured my chi-fi disease in a second.


DUNU DK-3001 increased my chi-fi addiction


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> DUNU DK-3001 increased my chi-fi addiction



LOL! The LZ Big Dipper made mine go through the roof


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> LOL! The LZ Big Dipper made mine go through the roof


Haha the Toneking nine tail didn't help either! Sounds amazing. I'm not sure how people will react to the unusual styling and unconventional fit though.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Haha the Toneking nine tail didn't help either! Sounds amazing. I'm not sure how people will react to the unusual styling and unconventional fit though.



Chi-fi ftw!

I fear that they may get the same treatment as the excellent sounding (but quite weird looking and fitting) Brainwavz R3.....


----------



## s4tch

crabdog said:


> DUNU DK-3001 increased my chi-fi addiction


i get that, those might be brilliant 

btw the n40's are made in china, too  what they ended is my constant gas and aliexpress browsing. i still appreciate chi-fi a big deal, i just don't need any other iem anymore i guess.


----------



## Fahim Foysal (Sep 19, 2017)

Someone please recommend me an iem under 70usd with great neutral and natural signature across all the frequency range with amazing bass rumble that extends deep without drowning the mids,  produces subtle details and good sound stage. Detachable cable is a must. Over ear style like shures preferred.


----------



## snip3r77

Fahim Foysal said:


> Someone please recommend me an iem under 70usd with great neutral and natural signature across all the frequency range with amazing bass rumble that extends deep without drowning the mids,  produces subtle details and good sound stage. Detachable cable is a must. Over ear style like shures preferred.



You're ask a lot but you didn't act on it. Music is not a destination but a journey . I'm sure if you just grab any suggestion( for a start ) it's already better than your existing iem .


----------



## Fahim Foysal

snip3r77 said:


> You're ask a lot but you didn't act on it. Music is not a destination but a journey . I'm sure if you just grab any suggestion( for a start ) it's already better than your existing iem .


Yes, I purchased the xiaomi pro hd a while back. I am not happy with it. The veedix isn't available on aliexpress. The pioneer ch9t is 120 dollars right now since amazon japan doesnt ship where I live, I gotta buy it from ebay. I am somewhat out of options


----------



## Alex3221

Do somebody here have listened these earphones?

HZSOUND HD1 6BAs 3D printed CIEM :  http://s.aliexpress.com/AvErEvum

Fengru hand-made 6BAs + 1DD:  http://s.aliexpress.com/IjQnaQ7z

I want a new earphones preferably with custom fit and balanced or a little bright signature. I want to know what you think guys, I accept recommendations.


----------



## loomisjohnson

s4tch said:


> amps in phones are usually the weak link. see this thread for good sounding phones:
> 
> https://head-fi.org/threads/best-smartphone-for-audiophile-part-ii-updated-july-2017.853115/
> 
> i've heard some of these, and i have to say a phone like a meizu pro 5 or lg v10 might sound just as good as a fiio x3 mk2. too bad that nowadays there are only a few options to find a good sounding phone. that's why i went for some portable dac/amps instead.


i've always used htc, generally considered the "audiophile" phone, which has a good dac and pretty good output. and it's fine for most of the stuff touted on this thread. however, the more you get into this addiction, you find that some iems (e.g. the kz zs5) need amping to sound good, and you're best served to get a portable amp.


----------



## TimeSnow

So, I've had a few hours with the DZAT DF-10 and guys, this thing is really cool! I bought it after reading a few very positive reviews and it doesn't disappoint.

Not the most easy to get a seal with, but when you do, boom.

And EASILY the best chi-fi earbud I've heard (total of 4) for EQing, as in how it takes EQ.

Push the EQ a little bit and wow. A REALLY small soundstage, but incredibly immediate and fun as a result.

I'm gonna take a walk with them and see how they deal with a bit of movement.


----------



## Lurk650

Fahim Foysal said:


> Yes, I purchased the xiaomi pro hd a while back. I am not happy with it. The veedix isn't available on aliexpress. The pioneer ch9t is 120 dollars right now since amazon japan doesnt ship where I live, I gotta buy it from ebay. I am somewhat out of options


Only seller of the NC50
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32801166818.html


----------



## TimeSnow (Sep 19, 2017)

So, walking... First I took a call using them as I left my house... So the remote works and the audio quality on the other end was apparently as good if not better than the ZSTs.

Anyway, the fit was relatively comfy, but the cable is again only ok. It might break in a bit (already seems to be) and that might make it ok.

But the sound again was great. I mean look there's no point in comparing it to €300 headphones, but as far as these cheap earbuds go they're great. I again prefer the sound to the AKG K92s, and the Sound Intone E6. They all sound better than the normal iPhone headphones.

I need to spend more time with the ZS3s before I say anything, but I think I still prefer them to the ZSTs.

Anyway, this is all very fun.

Can't wait until I get the Shozy BKs. And the upgrade ZSTs cable...


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

HiFiChris said:


> My review of the EARNiNE EN120: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/08/earnine-en120-review.html#more
> 
> It's a single-BA in-ear from the TSST (Toshiba Samsung Storage Technology), but instead of using a BA driver from Knowles, Sonion or the other few manufacturers that exist, they developed and manufactured their own BA drivers.



I know this is going back a while, but test the Final tips on these, superb in my opinion, especially for their price!

God there are so many good IEM's around the $100 mark (EN120 are even less), like the Kinera H3 and Simgot EN700 bass.

All have different signatures and different strengths though


----------



## crabdog

Lurk650 said:


> Only seller of the NC50
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32801166818.html


Woooo yesterday they were showing out of stock. Really happy to see them available again. Now if only someone would get one so they might finally get recognition here they deserve lol.


----------



## HiFiChris

Oscar-HiFi said:


> I know this is going back a while, but test the Final tips on these, superb in my opinion, especially for their price!
> 
> God there are so many good IEM's around the $100 mark (EN120 are even less), like the Kinera H3 and Simgot EN700 bass.
> 
> All have different signatures and different strengths though



Will give them a try later.


----------



## snip3r77

Lurk650 said:


> Only seller of the NC50
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32801166818.html


Let's see if he cops or


----------



## snip3r77

crabdog said:


> Woooo yesterday they were showing out of stock. Really happy to see them available again. Now if only someone would get one so they might finally get recognition here they deserve lol.


I'm homing on the DM5


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> I'm homing on the DM5


Yeah I'm keen to hear the DM5 because so far I haven't heard anything better than the NC50 at that price point.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Lurk650 said:


> Only seller of the NC50
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32801166818.html


For that price don't you think I should go for the fiio f9?


----------



## bjaardker

TimeSnow said:


> So, I've had a few hours with the DZAT DF-10 and guys, this thing is really cool! I bought it after reading a few very positive reviews and it doesn't disappoint.
> 
> Not the most easy to get a seal with, but when you do, boom.



I totally agree with you on the DF-10 being a great fun headphone with good bang for the buck. Especially if you like BASS. That being said, there are definite weaknesses in it, so while I wouldn't say it's the best sounding chi-fi I've heard, I definitely think it's worth people talking about. IMHO the ZS5 does almost everything the DF-10 does, but has better clarity and soundstage.


----------



## TimeSnow

bjaardker said:


> I totally agree with you on the DF-10 being a great fun headphone with good bang for the buck. Especially if you like BASS. That being said, there are definite weaknesses in it, so while I wouldn't say it's the best sounding chi-fi I've heard, I definitely think it's worth people talking about. IMHO the ZS5 does almost everything the DF-10 does, but has better clarity and soundstage.



This is just my fourth chi-fi piece, and relative to the ZST and especially the SI-E6 I find the sound to be very fun and engaging.

I am going to buy the Zs5s though!

And then probably the Zs6s.

I think I'm also gonna eventually buy a pair of the Nobel Sage as well... If nothing else chi-fi has taught me that I can handle IEMs.

And of course it's a blast to try all these new sound signatures! I'm sure I'll be doing this for years to come...


----------



## TimeSnow

Double post


----------



## Lurk650

Fahim Foysal said:


> For that price don't you think I should go for the fiio f9?


I've only heard the F1 for about 2 minutes and it was good. Can't comment on the other Fiios. I trust Crabdog and his impressions of the NC50. I think you are overthinking this, there is no best IEM at any price point. Never has and never will be. No IEM is perfect and everybody has a different taste in sound.


----------



## s4tch

Lurk650 said:


> ...I think you are overthinking this, there is no best IEM at any price point. Never has and never will be. No IEM is perfect and everybody has a different taste in sound.


this.


----------



## mbwilson111

Lurk650 said:


> there is no best IEM at any price point. Never has and never will be. No IEM is perfect and everybody has a different taste in sound.



...and our ear canals are different.  We could listen to the same song with the same IEM and hear it differently.  It is so subjective. Your mood and how tired you are will also play a part.

@Fahim Foysal. Just buy a couple of the less expensive ones that you like the look of and that a few people have already recommended.  See what you like. You need a starting point...but you don't need to go crazy like some of us and get too many.  There is only so much time in the day and you only have two ears. Sometimes I feel overwhelmed by all that I have.

I agree with Lurk.  I think you are overthinking this.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Lurk650 said:


> I've only heard the F1 for about 2 minutes and it was good. Can't comment on the other Fiios. I trust Crabdog and his impressions of the NC50. I think you are overthinking this, there is no best IEM at any price point. Never has and never will be. No IEM is perfect and everybody has a different taste in sound.


Got it man. I will get any one between these two. If only you shipped your used bundle to Bangladesh. Life would have been so much easier.


----------



## Lurk650

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and our ear canals are different.  We could listen to the same song with the same IEM and hear it differently.  It is so subjective. Your mood and how tired you are will also play a part.
> 
> @Fahim Foysal. Just buy a couple of the less expensive ones that you like the look of and that a few people have already recommended.  See what you like. You need a starting point...but you don't need to go crazy like some of us and get too many.  There is only so much time in the day and you only have two ears. Sometimes I feel overwhelmed by all that I have.
> 
> I agree with Lurk.  I think you are overthinking this.


Exactly, you even get into crazy stuff like Zeos who has to use two different sized tips when wearing IEMs lol. 

I bought a ton of IEMs over the past 3 years due to ChiFi, some gifted and some gave away, a couple broke. The lot I had left I just sold in a bunch to another member bc I found the couple of IEMs I truly love. My CA Lyra II for high end listening, my Pioneer CH9T for gym use, I have the AKG N40 still but even that's up for sale. If you don't know exactly what you want in a sound sig then multiple cheaper IEMs is the way to go then you start working your way up according to what you like and even companies you like, that's why KZ has a solid following.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 19, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> If you don't know exactly what you want in a sound sig then multiple cheaper IEMs is the way to go then you start working your way up according to what you like



...and there are those of us who appreciate different sound signatures and adjust easily to them. The reason I have too many, headphones and IEMs, is not because I was looking for something better but more because I get curious about the things people talk about.  Just buy a couple of things and then   run...far away from headfi!   

We are all enablers.


----------



## Lurk650

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and there are those of us who appreciate different sound signatures and adjust easily to them. The reason I have too many, headphones and IEMs, is not because I was looking for something better but more because I get curious about the things people talk about.  Just buy a couple of things and then   run...far away from headfi!
> 
> We are all enablers.


Yeah no kidding, so far this month I bought the Lyra II, then the Magni 2 Uber & Meze Neo's over this past weekend, Magni 3 released today so I'm returning the M2U and placed my order for the 3 today (more power and $80 cheaper [with taxes & shipping])


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and there are those of us who appreciate different sound signatures and adjust easily to them. The reason I have too many, headphones and IEMs, is not because I was looking for something better but more because I get curious about the things people talk about.  Just buy a couple of things and then   run...far away from headfi!
> 
> We are all enablers.


----------



## waynes world

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and there are those of us who appreciate different sound signatures and adjust easily to them. The reason I have too many, headphones and IEMs, is not because I was looking for something better but more because I get curious about the things people talk about.  Just buy a couple of things and then   run...far away from headfi!
> 
> We are all enablers.



I belong to your club I think! Thank goodness for awesome sounding cheap earbuds lol


----------



## loomisjohnson

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and there are those of us who appreciate different sound signatures and adjust easily to them. The reason I have too many, headphones and IEMs, is not because I was looking for something better but more because I get curious about the things people talk about.  Just buy a couple of things and then   run...far away from headfi!
> 
> We are all enablers.


young lady, you have a lot of phones...i admire that in a woman. or a man.


----------



## snip3r77

Fahim Foysal said:


> Got it man. I will get any one between these two. If only you shipped your used bundle to Bangladesh. Life would have been so much easier.


You still want to think of things that can’t be done. Just roll a dice and go with the feel


----------



## groucho69

So I just got a package that contained a pair of tips that I kinda remember ordering but I can't find an order for them anywhere and I don't remember ordering anything from Singapore? I love a good mystery. Or does this mean that I'm ordering too much stuff?


----------



## mbwilson111

loomisjohnson said:


> young lady, you have a lot of phones...i admire that in a woman. or a man.



LOL


----------



## mbwilson111

groucho69 said:


> Or does this mean that I'm ordering too much stuff?



Yes!


----------



## HungryPanda

groucho69 said:


> So I just got a package that contained a pair of tips that I kinda remember ordering but I can't find an order for them anywhere and I don't remember ordering anything from Singapore? I love a good mystery. Or does this mean that I'm ordering too much stuff?



Well I got a padded envelope delivered last week from singapore and it was empty. No idea what was supposed to be in it


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> Well I got a padded envelope delivered last week from singapore and it was empty. No idea what was supposed to be in it



Maybe it was loose diamonds!


----------



## Fox2twenty

When the TFZ IEMs are dropping on MASSDROP, which ones should I get?


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

crabdog said:


> Interesting new single BA from Nice HCK. Looks inspired by Final Audio / Etymotic.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...HIFI-DJ-Carbon-Fibre/1825606_32807305960.html


 These look very interesting I might pull the trigger


----------



## Lurk650

Vote for the CH9T if you are interested in it

https://www.massdrop.com/vote/Battle-of-the-100-IEMs


----------



## FauDrei

HiFiChris said:


> Will give them a try later.


@HiFiChris 
Liked your review of PaiAudio MR3. Can you recommend anything else in the same (< $200) price bracket with soundstage, details, clarity and control in mind?


----------



## Ahmad313

HungryPanda said:


> Well I got a padded envelope delivered last week from singapore and it was empty. No idea what was supposed to be in it


That's called  " SURPRISE "


----------



## HiFiChris (Sep 20, 2017)

FauDrei said:


> @HiFiChris
> Liked your review of PaiAudio MR3. Can you recommend anything else in the same (< $200) price bracket with soundstage, details, clarity and control in mind?



The Rose Technology Mini2 and Brainwavz B200 are models that score really well (the first one is more tuned for tonal balance while the latter has got a somewhat richer and darker tone), also when it comes to soundstage (although they still don't match the MR3 when it comes to 3-dimensionality and expansion). The MR2 would do the trick when it comes to soundstage (it's a bit bassier than the MR3, however without the ~ 5 kHz elevation, while the ~ 8 kHz emphasis is still there), but I'd say its technical abilities are a bit below the Rose's.

If you were about to cross the $200 border, the Eternal Melody EM-2 UIEM (that can be individualised just as much as the CIEM version) would offer some richness that is about similar to the B200's, but more treble than the Brainwavz that is more on the darker side in the highs (the EM-2 sports a 7 kHz elevation). While it doesn't fully have the Pai's soundstage depth, its width is just immense with a very wide spatial basis (I'm not exaggerating if I say that it goes from my far left to my far right shoulder and clearly leaves my head) that exceeds most of what I have heard, especially in this price range.

I think that the most clever decision with a $200 budget limit is to get the Rose and inexpensive but technically very profound Brainwavz B100 (the B100 isn't in the same league as the B200 when it comes to technical abilities, however it is a great single-BA IEM that roughly shares the B200's signature).


----------



## groucho69

Fox2twenty said:


> When the TFZ IEMs are dropping on MASSDROP, which ones should I get?



I have the My Love II and I DO love it. Now I am waiting for the Exclusive 5 to arrive.


----------



## FauDrei

HiFiChris said:


> The Rose Technology Mini2 and Brainwavz B200 are models that score really well (the first one is more tuned for tonal balance while the latter has got a somewhat richer and darker tone), also when it comes to soundstage (although they still don't match the MR3 when it comes to 3-dimensionality and expansion). The MR2 would do the trick when it comes to soundstage (it's a bit bassier than the MR3, however without the ~ 5 kHz elevation, while the ~ 8 kHz emphasis is still there), but I'd say its technical abilities are a bit below the Rose's.
> 
> If you were about to cross the $200 border, the Eternal Melody EM-2 UIEM (that can be individualised just as much as the CIEM version) would offer some richness that is about similar to the B200's, but more treble than the Brainwavz that is more on the darker side in the highs (the EM-2 sports a 7 kHz elevation). While it doesn't fully have the Pai's soundstage depth, its width is just immense with a very wide spatial basis (I'm not exaggerating if I say that it goes from my far left to my far right shoulder and clearly leaves my head) that exceeds most of what I have heard, especially in this price range.
> 
> I think that the most clever decision with a $200 budget limit is to get the Rose and inexpensive but technically very profound Brainwavz B100 (the B100 isn't in the same league as the B200 when it comes to technical abilities, however it is a great single-BA IEM that roughly shares the B200's signature).


Well - thanks very much for detailed reply Chris.

If I grasped correctly your message:

IF budget < $200 THEN
  Rose Mini2 OR Brainwavs B200
ELSE
  Eternal Melody EM-2;

...which leaves me just with a question: What about MR3? How does MR3 (although "old") measure up with other options? Would you still recommend it among those new competitors?

Thanks again.


----------



## Skullophile

groucho69 said:


> So I just got a package that contained a pair of tips that I kinda remember ordering but I can't find an order for them anywhere and I don't remember ordering anything from Singapore? I love a good mystery. Or does this mean that I'm ordering too much stuff?


Just means you are drinking too much at your computron.


----------



## HiFiChris

FauDrei said:


> Well - thanks very much for detailed reply Chris.
> 
> If I grasped correctly your message:
> 
> ...




Ohhhhh, I thought you already had the MR3 and wanted another IEM. My bad.

On the technical level and in terms of soundstage (expansion, separation, three-dimensionality), the MR3 scores the highest out of the mentioned models. The only area where it falls a bit behind compared to the B200 and Mini2 is treble evenness/treble realism (the MR3 is certainly not bad in this regard albeit a bit too bright at ~ 5 and ~ 8 kHz, however the B200 and Mini2 really rise the bar in the < $200 multi-BA category when it comes to evenness/naturalness of the highs).


----------



## cathee

After some pretty great results from Chi-Fi earbuds, I'd be curious to try some headphones.

Can anyone recommend some that are A) well constructed and B) v v very comfortable? 

Prefer over-ears to on-ears. 

Thank you in advance.
x


----------



## Fox2twenty

cathee said:


> After some pretty great results from Chi-Fi earbuds, I'd be curious to try some headphones.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some that are A) well constructed and B) v v very comfortable?
> 
> ...


Good questions. I would like to know as well.. Been thinking about getting Bludio T2..


----------



## groucho69

Skullophile said:


> Just means you are drinking too much at your computron.



Hey I resemble that remark.


----------



## Slater

cathee said:


> After some pretty great results from Chi-Fi earbuds, I'd be curious to try some headphones.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some that are A) well constructed and B) v v very comfortable?
> 
> ...



What kind of sound are you looking for? Budget?


----------



## Slater

Fox2twenty said:


> Good questions. I would like to know as well.. Been thinking about getting Bludio T2..



Bluedio T2 are neither of those unfortunately.


----------



## cathee

Slater said:


> What kind of sound are you looking for? Budget?



TBH I'm likely to mod them to tweak the sound to my preference regardless, so comfort/build really is top priority.

In terms of budget, given Chi-Fi nature I would prefer them to be on the cheaper side but will to explore the different tiers too. Again understanding that build quality/comfort usually comes with higher end gear.


----------



## HiFiChris (Sep 20, 2017)

cathee said:


> After some pretty great results from Chi-Fi earbuds, I'd be curious to try some headphones.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some that are A) well constructed and B) v v very comfortable?
> 
> ...



The inexpensive 1More MK801 is quite nice imo (and much better tuned than their IEMs) - its pads aren't that large though.

Then of course the Fostex T50RP MKIII is a headphone with a lot of potential and already a good sound in stock form - but perhaps not the kind of Chi-Fi you had in mind when you asked.

Edit #2: The Superlux HD681 isn't bad at all either, and it won't break the bank.


----------



## cathee

HiFiChris said:


> The inexpensive 1More MK801 is quite nice imo (and much better tuned than their IEMs) - its pads aren't that large though.
> 
> Then of course the Fostex T50RP MKIII is a headphone with a lot of potential and already a good sound in stock form - but perhaps not the kind of Chi-Fi you had in mind when you asked.
> 
> Edit #2: The Superlux HD681 isn't bad at all either, and it won't break the bank.



Thank you for the recs Chris. Judging by their pictures I don't think those headbands would work for me. I have a weird combination of head size/ear size 

Also, would prefer a leather cushioned headband? Or willing to try the "suspension" ones too.


----------



## crabdog

cathee said:


> After some pretty great results from Chi-Fi earbuds, I'd be curious to try some headphones.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some that are A) well constructed and B) v v very comfortable?
> 
> ...


You'll get better answers and be on the relevant topic in this thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/unread


----------



## Fox2twenty

Slater said:


> Bluedio T2 are neither of those unfortunately.


Meant t3 plus based on your recommendations.


----------



## waynes world

Fox2twenty said:


> Good questions. I would like to know as well.. Been thinking about getting Bludio T2..



Fwiw, I never heard of Bludio until I watched this video:



Like I said though... fwiw!


----------



## Fox2twenty

waynes world said:


> Fwiw, I never heard of Bludio until I watched this video:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said though... fwiw!



Cool


----------



## FauDrei

HiFiChris said:


> Ohhhhh, I thought you already had the MR3 and wanted another IEM. My bad.
> 
> On the technical level and in terms of soundstage (expansion, separation, three-dimensionality), the MR3 scores the highest out of the mentioned models. The only area where it falls a bit behind compared to the B200 and Mini2 is treble evenness/treble realism (the MR3 is certainly not bad in this regard albeit a bit too bright at ~ 5 and ~ 8 kHz, however the B200 and Mini2 really rise the bar in the < $200 multi-BA category when it comes to evenness/naturalness of the highs).


That's it Chris - thanks again.

MR3 it is.


----------



## Fox2twenty

FauDrei said:


> That's it Chris - thanks again.
> 
> MR3 it is.


I missed it, what brand is Mr3?


----------



## Lurk650

Fox2twenty said:


> I missed it, what brand is Mr3?


https://penonaudio.com/Paiaudio-MR3


----------



## Fox2twenty

Lurk650 said:


> https://penonaudio.com/Paiaudio-MR3


Thank you very much


----------



## HiFiChris

Fox2twenty said:


> I missed it, what brand is Mr3?



As Lurk650 mentioned, it's Pai Audio. There's also a Head-Fi thread created by me: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/π-audio-pai-audio.781399/


----------



## HiFiChris

Anyway, for those who are interested, here's my full English review of the Shozy x AAW Hibiki IEM: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/shozy-aaw-hibiki-review.html#more


----------



## Selenium

HiFiChris said:


> Anyway, for those who are interested, here's my full English review of the Shozy x AAW Hibiki IEM: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/shozy-aaw-hibiki-review.html#more



Nice work! I've got a Hibiki on the way. Mochill's impressions are way more glowing but I'm still looking forward to trying it.


----------



## peter123

HiFiChris said:


> Anyway, for those who are interested, here's my full English review of the Shozy x AAW Hibiki IEM: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/shozy-aaw-hibiki-review.html#more



Thanks Chris! Doesn't sound as if they're for me but enjoyed reading it nevertheless.


----------



## FauDrei (Sep 21, 2017)

HiFiChris said:


> Anyway, for those who are interested, here's my full English review of the Shozy x AAW Hibiki IEM: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/shozy-aaw-hibiki-review.html#more


Err... you've lost me there:


> ...it has only got to about average detail retrieval in the $ 60 to $ 100 class at best...




Thanks though for this, as well as for all other reviews you publish... they help me in selecting or at worst narrowing my earphone choices ...and keeping at least some money in my wallet.


----------



## JohnVoight

Fahim Foysal said:


> Someone please recommend me an iem under 70usd with great neutral and natural signature across all the frequency range with amazing bass rumble that extends deep without drowning the mids,  produces subtle details and good sound stage. Detachable cable is a must. Over ear style like shures preferred.


why don't you just buy the mee audio m6 pro? Its universally loved and checks all your criteria. You get a bundle of accessories and its built like a tank.
Don't mean to be rude, but you have been asking for a long time now and people have given you many many suggestions.
I honestly suggest u buy the M6 Pro. Its easily available on amazon and aliexpress. I have it and its great!


----------



## Fahim Foysal

JohnVoight said:


> why don't you just buy the mee audio m6 pro? Its universally loved and checks all your criteria. You get a bundle of accessories and its built like a tank.
> Don't mean to be rude, but you have been asking for a long time now and people have given you many many suggestions.
> I honestly suggest u buy the M6 Pro. Its easily available on amazon and aliexpress. I have it and its great!


I have settled on it. Whichever wins I will just get that. I hope that the ch9t wins though
https://www.massdrop.com/vote/Battle-of-the-100-IEMs


----------



## Cya|\|

HiFiChris said:


> Anyway, for those who are interested, here's my full English review of the Shozy x AAW Hibiki IEM: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/shozy-aaw-hibiki-review.html#more



Thx. Your review has dissolved every shroud of doubt.


----------



## TimeSnow (Sep 21, 2017)

My Shozy BKs have arrived.

!

EDIT:

After about an hour of burn in I'm having a listen and... wow!

VERY open sounding... very detailed but not analytical... 

They take EQ very well, which is good as with the DFR they're a bit too mid forward, at least that's what they sound like after an hour... lol.

With the EQ they open up DRAMATICALLY! Super easy to EQ into any sort of signature you'd like. Understanding of course they will never be sub bass monsters.

Gonna take the doggo out for a walk in a few and we'll see how they perform in those circumstances. In the meantime, more burning in.


----------



## HiFiChris

Selenium said:


> Nice work! I've got a Hibiki on the way. Mochill's impressions are way more glowing but I'm still looking forward to trying it.





peter123 said:


> Thanks Chris! Doesn't sound as if they're for me but enjoyed reading it nevertheless.





FauDrei said:


> Err... you've lost me there:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks though for this, as well as for all other reviews you publish... they help me in selecting or at worst narrowing my earphone choices ...and keeping at least some money in my wallet.





Cya|\| said:


> Thx. Your review has dissolved every shroud of doubt.




Thanks guys.
The Hibiki is certainly not a bad in-ear at its price point (there are several with worse performance and price-to-performance ratio between $60 and $200), but given the crowded market, there is barely anything that really stands out (the carbon fibre faceplates are nice, however their silver surrounding and soft-touch plastic surface don't really match). Removable cables are nice to have though. Performance-wise, there are a couple of stronger in-ears below $100. Midrange and treble linearity are a bit too artificial (consumer-like) though, even if they are well-made. Nonetheless the added brightness doesn't reach the same amount of coherency and "naturalness" (which is probably not the perfect word for a brightness-biased presentation) compared to other in-ears with a bright upper end (Fidue A85/UPQ Q-music QE80, DUNU DK-3001 and Echobox Finder X1 for example - I know they're more expensive, but at the moment there isn't any bright sounding budget IEM that pops into my mind).
Still having god control despite the strong, heavy bass is a good thing - then again, the AAW Nebula One (even though it costs more) can do it too (although with a slightly more "hammering" upper bass), and features the much more even and coherent midrange and treble (let alone that I would say that its metal housings are more premium).

Unless someone is looking for a really strong bass elevation, bright upper mids and an elevated upper treble, I don't see a reason to have the Hibiki in their collection. If people can let go a few dB bass quantity, Shozy's own Zero IEMs perform better and sound more natural (although the treble could still be a smidgen more linear). I'm sure though that it could be a famous IEM on the Asian market for casual listeners - imo its tuning works especially well with K- and J-Pop.


----------



## TimeSnow

So, post dog walk with the BKs (no EQ) and what can I say, but I get it.

These things are extremely comfy, require no seal to do what they do, have no real harshness, and go loud without distorting or really doing anything but sounding better and better.

Not for anything where sub bass is crucial, but anything from acoustic to classical to indie to even electronica sounds really great.

The tuning is a bit strange at first, but out in the world that quickly disappears and the inherent openness of the design is really apparent. These sound miles more like open backed headphones than most IEMs, for obvious reasons.

Truly a keeper though. Could be my TOTL earbuds.

And the fit and finish are OUTSTANDING. And the cable is basically perfect. Such a massive upgrade from the whole cheap rubbery cable crowd.

They don't change my feelings on IEMS, which are just a very different beast with very obvious benefits, but it does make me think that a lot of folks would probably really enjoy them in the right environment. 

I'll update as they wear in and get more use.


----------



## Selenium

TimeSnow said:


> So, post dog walk with the BKs (no EQ) and what can I say, but I get it.
> 
> These things are extremely comfy, require no seal to do what they do, have no real harshness, and go loud without distorting or really doing anything but sounding better and better.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the impressions. I'm not really am earbud guy but all these high-end earbuds are intriguing. I did have the PK2 at one point...maybe I'll pick up the Vido. It's only $4, after all.


----------



## HungryPanda

I like earbuds a lot and only use iems when isolation is important


----------



## mochill

nice impression timesnow, the bk improves alot with time <3


----------



## TimeSnow

Selenium said:


> Thanks for the impressions. I'm not really am earbud guy but all these high-end earbuds are intriguing. I did have the PK2 at one point...maybe I'll pick up the Vido. It's only $4, after all.


I ALWAYS was an monitors guy, then branched out into headphones, then into IEMs and THEN into earbuds (these are my first pair, aside from random painful listens to old apple earbuds.

These are definitely about as expensive as any pair of earbuds I'd ever own (they were $165) but the quality is really incredible, and I think I'll be wearing them for years. I hope so anyway.  Earbuds are definitely great for... well, some IEMs as you know tend to not seal very well, and require fiddling with to re-seal. When they become unstuck the sound goes out the window. These are the opposite, they don't really change sound too much as you wear them, so the messing in minimal, but on top of that they were designed with that in mind... so the design doesn't fight that and try to sound like an IEM, but instead sounds a lot more like open backed headphones. So wide and open and detailed, but not really bass-y. The bass is there, unless you mean sub-bass, which is not there really, but it's just not dominant, at all. 

Of course, to actually achieve that open detailed sound isn't easy, but I think these do that about as good as I can really imagine I'd ever need.


----------



## TimeSnow

mochill said:


> nice impression timesnow, the bk improves alot with time <3


THAT is exciting!


----------



## Lurk650

HiFiChris said:


> Anyway, for those who are interested, here's my full English review of the Shozy x AAW Hibiki IEM: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/shozy-aaw-hibiki-review.html#more



It's a single dynamic but you have it listed as 2 drivers per side when it should be 1 driver per side so 2 total. Just an FYI


----------



## TimeSnow

HungryPanda said:


> I like earbuds a lot and only use iems when isolation is important


What's your favourite ones?


----------



## HiFiChris

Lurk650 said:


> It's a single dynamic but you have it listed as 2 drivers per side when it should be 1 driver per side so 2 total. Just an FYI



Thanks a lot for the correction, mate! 
Seems like my finger hit the wrong key and I didn't notice that small mistake when I proof-read my review.


----------



## whitemass

Podster said:


> I probably have no less than 20 pair of large Auvio's and use them on a lot of my iem's however for the KZ's I prefer the Starlines and as said they break in nicely after 4 or 5 wearing's. I think KZ realized they had something when they found the Starlines



I personally have to agree with this.
I don't generally like any silicon tips as they just become a pain over time, though the Starline tips they offered in varying sizes were worth! They're comfortable for sure, like you said yourself, over a small break in period they get very comfy.


----------



## TimeSnow

I also agree that the starlines are really comfy... I have a set of spinfits incoming, eventually, and wonder how much better or worse they'll actually be!


----------



## Fox2twenty

HiFiChris said:


> Anyway, for those who are interested, here's my full English review of the Shozy x AAW Hibiki IEM: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/shozy-aaw-hibiki-review.html#more


I like the titanium drivers that RHA uses/used. These sound like they are similar with a similar warmth. Great review, really let me know the type of sound.


----------



## whitemass

TimeSnow said:


> What's your favourite ones?


If you'd like I'll give you my take on an IEM mentioned in here so far!
I've recently been spending a bit of time with the $16 KZ ZS3

They've slowly made their way into my heart as one of the most comfy, & warm IEMs I've purchased.
They have to be the best $16 I've spent in a long time. Why?
They remind me a bit of the AudioTechnica ATH-IM50 one of my personal favorite IEMs.

They don't totally meet the sound signature of the IM50 but come off with a warmer more lush sound though being a bit bassier than them. For $16 IEMs the detail is there but certainly not the main focus as it seems to rely more on the mids.
This is my take from the shorter experience I've had so far.


----------



## Selenium (Sep 21, 2017)

TimeSnow said:


> I ALWAYS was an monitors guy, then branched out into headphones, then into IEMs and THEN into earbuds (these are my first pair, aside from random painful listens to old apple earbuds.
> 
> These are definitely about as expensive as any pair of earbuds I'd ever own (they were $165) but the quality is really incredible, and I think I'll be wearing them for years. I hope so anyway.  Earbuds are definitely great for... well, some IEMs as you know tend to not seal very well, and require fiddling with to re-seal. When they become unstuck the sound goes out the window. These are the opposite, they don't really change sound too much as you wear them, so the messing in minimal, but on top of that they were designed with that in mind... so the design doesn't fight that and try to sound like an IEM, but instead sounds a lot more like open backed headphones. So wide and open and detailed, but not really bass-y. The bass is there, unless you mean sub-bass, which is not there really, but it's just not dominant, at all.
> 
> Of course, to actually achieve that open detailed sound isn't easy, but I think these do that about as good as I can really imagine I'd ever need.



What you speak of regarding IEMs is why I'm getting more and more picky when it comes to fit. Take earphones like the KEF M200 or the classic TF10. Both great sounding earphones that are RUINED by their fit. So now I prefer IEMs either in the Shure/Westone style, or like the Carbo Tenore/Flare Audio IEMs. And there have been other factors I've realized can be important too, like cables. I recently got a new cable for my DQSM D2002, which is very light with an almost-not-there memory wire section, and it plus foam tips have given me the most stable, secure fit I've ever had with these.

The cable I had on them before was heavier, with much more pronounced memory wire, and sometimes when turning my head it would leverage the cable and slightly tug on the earphone. Well when you're out on a bike as much as I am, you tend to have to keep your head on a swivel.


----------



## TimeSnow

whitemass said:


> If you'd like I'll give you my take on an IEM mentioned in here so far!
> I've recently been spending a bit of time with the $16 KZ ZS3
> 
> They've slowly made their way into my heart as one of the most comfy, & warm IEMs I've purchased.
> ...



I really like the ZS3s as well. Because I got a glut of earphones all at once (five in three weeks) I'm still just at first impressions stages with them... they were the backup pair I took with me on my dog walk, just in case the BKs didn't work out.

My wife, who tends to like hyped sound signatures, prefers the ZSTs and the DZAT DF10s. I do prefer the more balanced ZS3s for modern sounding music though... the DZATs are probably better for indie rock or classical, but anything with sub bass and I'll grab the ZS3s first.


----------



## Fox2twenty

ES3 for blues
..


----------



## groucho69

Selenium said:


> What you speak of regarding IEMs is why I'm getting more and more picky when it comes to fit. Take earphones like the KEF M200 or the classic TF10. Both great sounding earphones that are RUINED by their fit. So now I prefer IEMs either in the Shure/Westone style, or like the Carbo Tenore/Flare Audio IEMs. And there have been other factors I've realized can be important too, like cables. I recently got a new cable for my DQSM D2002, which is very light with an almost-not-there memory wire section, and it plus foam tips have given me the most stable, secure fit I've ever had with these.
> 
> The cable I had on them before was heavier, with much more pronounced memory wire, and sometimes when turning my head it would leverage the cable and slightly tug on the earphone. Well when you're out on a bike as much as I am, you tend to have to keep your head on a swivel.



M200 are great for me with large foam ball type


----------



## TimeSnow (Sep 21, 2017)

So, another little bit of info on the Shozy BKs.

They are pretty darn source dependent. More so than anything else I own.

But it doesn't seem to be about the "quality" of the DAC, etc., but instead the sound signature. These things LOVE a brighter DAC, and can suffer a bit with a "warmer" or v shaped DAC.

I think this suits them though, because lots and lots of phones are pretty bright, as are many iPod type devices (not the nicer DAPs, but the mainstream stuff).

They also REALLY thrive on anything with a lot of space - big rooms sound AMAZING and immersive - or guitars.

Anything recorded between say 1950 and 2000 probably will sound amazing. Super modern stuff that needs sub bass, again, not a starter, but... that's why we all own 20 pairs of headphones/earphones/earbuds I guess. 

So far the best sounding thing on them has been The Jesus and Mary Chain - Darklands.

It's an album I've heard 300 times, easy, but these BKs showed me new details. Very very cool.


----------



## Slater (Oct 16, 2018)

So my UiiSii CM5 arrived today (bought for $19.99 from Amazon, although it can be found on sale for less).

This is my first UiiSii, and if this is representative of the brand I guarantee it won't be my last.

Here's my impressions.

*Build:*

The CM5 uses a single 10mm dual-diaphragm graphene driver**. I think I'm really growing to like graphene drivers. Graphene has a certain unique sound quality to them vs other IEM drivers (titanium, PEEK, PET).
The wire is TPE, which makes the cable feel soft and slippery (even though the cable itself is a little stiff). If you're familiar with the Xiaomi Pro HD cable, it's similar.
The 3.5mm plug is an offset angle type, which I like (it's a cross between a straight and 90 degree plug). The plug has a fairly compact width, which barely fits my phone case (YMMV).
The cable has a single button control with mic (no volume), which worked on my Android as well as iPhone. The button itself is small, but since there's only 1 button you can find it by feel only. Mic is clear and effective.
There are adequate cable strain reliefs at the shells, Y split, and 3.5mm plug.

*Fitment:*

The shells are made of plastic. The outside of the shell is transparent, with tiny sparkles which I could do without. The outside of the shell has a 'carved' style, reminiscent of a seashell. I would have preferred a plain outer shell, but they are stylish. Multiple colors are available (black/blue/red - I got black).
The back of the shells are coated with a nanotech/rubberized coating found on some phone cases.
They have a very organic ear shape. UiiSii obviously did their homework on the shell shape. They feel natural and comfy in the ear, with no odd protrusions or sharp edges that can lead to hot spots.
The insertion with the stock tips is shallower than I prefer, and as a result the bass and soundstage suffers due to an unreliable seal. I wish the nozzles were a few mm longer. They may fit your ears differently, but in my ears the shell body bottoms out, and whatever insertion seal you get is it. I later tried some KZ Starline tips and Comply style foam tips and was able to get an improved fit/seal.
The 'memory wire' ear hooks is one of the best features of the CM5. I love them. It's very comfortable, stays out of your way when you take the CM5 on/off, yet snaps right back into position. There's no wire in the earhook section - it's a pre-formed clear rubber covering that I've seen before on a few other IEMs.

*Accessories:*

A total of 5 pairs of silicone tips are included (2 different types in multiple sizes each). One of the tip shapes is slightly different than I've seen before (a "long dome" shape, like you chopped off the bottom of a test tube)
Nice velcro cable wrap (not the tiny minimalist one KZ used to provide)
Hard EVA foam zippered carrying case

*Sound:*

Bass is controlled, and has good quality and extension. There's no bleed into the mids. The bass is heavily influenced by the tips you choose (stock or tip rolling) and the insertion/seal. With the stock tips (and shallower insertion), bass was reduced. I later tried some KZ Starline tips and Comply style foam tips and was able to get an improved fit/seal resulting in a significant increase in bass. As user @jant71 pointed out: _"I have been trying out a few different tips and the way they fit can give various amounts of bass or even a closer to neutral sound."_
Mids sound clear, but are recessed as expected with a v-shaped signature.
Treble is bright, but with no sharpness or sibilance (like the KZ ZST has for example).
Instrument separation is good
Clarity is above average
Soundstage is excellent, with an open and airy quality
Isolation and external leakage is excellent
Dynamics are excellent
I did not experience any fatigue, even after hours of continuous wear

The CM5 has a 32ohm impedance. My iPhone had no problems driving it, and it sounded good whether it was on the phone, my DAP, or my DAP+amp.

The bottom line is that from the packaging and accessories to the build quality and sound, color me impressed! These are a literally a no-brainer for <$20.

Again, the CM5 are *highly* tip dependent (moreso than most IEMs), which you can seriously use that to your advantage for tuning possibilities if you are willing to do some tip rolling.





** _Some seller listings incorrectly list the CM5 as a hybrid (DD+BA). This is incorrect - CM5 is not a hybrid._


----------



## Fox2twenty

Slater said:


> So my UiiSii CM5 arrived today ($19.99 from Amazon).
> 
> This is my first UiiSii, and I have a feeling that it won't be my last.
> 
> ...


I want these now. BTW, congrats on the screen name.


----------



## Fox2twenty

I like where my likes are at


----------



## Fox2twenty

@Slater
Thanks for the recommendation..


----------



## s4tch

i thought my chi-fi adventure was over for a while, but my girlfriend's iem's died and i gave her my zircons, so there you go again  i need some well built, warm/fun sounding, cheapo iem's with a mic for viber/skype calls and occasional outdoor activities like lawn mowing (good isolation is a must). rock zircons did the trick, so unless you have some other ideas, i'll just get an other pair.


----------



## Fox2twenty

s4tch said:


> i thought my chi-fi adventure was over for a while, but my girlfriend's iem's died and i gave her my zircons, so there you go again  i need some well built, warm/fun sounding, cheapo iem's with a mic for viber/skype calls and occasional outdoor activities like lawn mowing (good isolation is a must). rock zircons did the trick, so unless you have some other ideas, i'll just get an other pair.


I would suggest KZ ES3.


----------



## Saoshyant

Considering the Zircon love, ZS3 might be suited.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 21, 2017)

@Slater; you might want to keep working on the fit as I heard them with less bass and smaller stage early on but when you get a better fit/seal they get bigger and have a healthy amount of bass. Had an early comparison against my pioneer and they were smaller and quite neutral but later on they were just about as big sounding and went from less bass than to a little more bass in comparison to the CH9T. They are good at giving pseudo seal esp. the butterfly tips If you notice the butterfly tips fit shallower than you'd expect since the core is inset some. Tips where the core and back edge of the tip are even worked better for me. Not sure what the butterfly tips are about since making the front less tapered should help with shallow fit earphones cause they fill out to full edge quicker than a narrow taper but you shorten the back of the core and take away from what the front shape is trying to do.

Keep an eye out as I saw the CM5 on sale for $15.99. Should happen again pretty soon. Hopefully all colors instead of the black one only being cheaper.


----------



## Fox2twenty

jant71 said:


> @Slater; you might want to keep working on the fit as I heard them with less bass and smaller stage early on but when you get a better fit/seal they get bigger and have a healthy amount of bass. Had an early comparison against my pioneer and they were smaller and quite neutral but later on they were just about as big sounding and went from less bass than to a little more bass in comparison to the CH9T. They are good at giving pseudo seal esp. the butterfly tips If you notice the butterfly tips fit shallower than you'd expect since the core is inset some. Tips where the core and back edge of the tip are even worked better for me. Not sure what the butterfly tips are about since making the front less tapered should help with shallow fit earphones cause they fill out to full edge quicker than a narrow taper but you shorten the back of the core and take away from what the front shape is trying to do.
> 
> Keep an eye out as I saw the CM5 on sale for $15.99. Should happen again pretty soon. Hopefully all colors instead of the black one only being cheaper.


This is all very exciting. Uiisii cm5 just ordered for 19.00


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> This is my first UiiSii, and I have a feeling that it won't be my last.



Happy to hear that you enjoy them.  I had to use different tips to get a seal.  I am glad you wrote a detailed review because I am not good at that.  I agree with all that you said except that I think I experienced more bass than you described plus I thought the soundstage was amazing... very spacious and almost 3D like.  I have three UiiSii now and I like them all.  I had the least expensive US80 first (it is quite nice plus mine is pink...lol) Then I got the CM5 when it turned up in a lightning deal.  Then just last week the Uiisii T6 (dual driver) came up in another  lightning deal so I got that.  It is very good also.  It fits me more easily than the CM5 does because I have a problem with ones where the wires go up and over the ear.  As they come down behind my ear they get tangled in my long hair in an annoying way.  Once I do have them in place though I love them.  The wire itself is much easier to deal with than the one on the KZ ZS3.


----------



## jant71

CM5 could use a cable slider  I find when being active the cable likes to bounce off the ear at times. Can solve by twisting/braiding after the Y but I might has to install a DIY one.


----------



## Fox2twenty

jant71 said:


> CM5 could use a cable slider  I find when being active the cable likes to bounce off the ear at times. Can solve by twisting/braiding after the Y but I might has to install a DIY one.


Thanks for the tip. Scotch tape could do the trick, just above the split..


----------



## mbwilson111

Fox2twenty said:


> Thanks for the tip. Scotch tape could do the trick, just above the split..



How beautiful...


----------



## Lurk650

s4tch said:


> i thought my chi-fi adventure was over for a while, but my girlfriend's iem's died and i gave her my zircons, so there you go again  i need some well built, warm/fun sounding, cheapo iem's with a mic for viber/skype calls and occasional outdoor activities like lawn mowing (good isolation is a must). rock zircons did the trick, so unless you have some other ideas, i'll just get an other pair.


If you can find Philips SHE3595, they are surprisngly really good. @loomisjohnson just got them in my IEM bundle he bought and he agrees


----------



## RvTrav

Slater said:


> So my UiiSii CM5 arrived today (bought for $19.99 from Amazon).
> 
> This is my first UiiSii, and I have a feeling that it won't be my last.
> 
> ...





Slater said:


> So my UiiSii CM5 arrived today (bought for $19.99 from Amazon).
> 
> This is my first UiiSii, and I have a feeling that it won't be my last.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fox2twenty

They're 19.00 even right now


----------



## RvTrav

I have found the KZ Starline tips work well with the CM 5.


----------



## chickenmoon

s4tch said:


> i thought my chi-fi adventure was over for a while, but my girlfriend's iem's died and i gave her my zircons, so there you go again  i need some well built, warm/fun sounding, cheapo iem's with a mic for viber/skype calls and occasional outdoor activities like lawn mowing (good isolation is a must). rock zircons did the trick, so unless you have some other ideas, i'll just get an other pair.



Get a Samsung EO-IG955 on eBay for £5 or 6, you won't regret it.


----------



## crabdog

Fox2twenty said:


> Thanks for the tip. Scotch tape could do the trick, just above the split..


You'd be better off using one of these IMO. Just wrap it around the cable and it's even slideable.


----------



## -sandro- (Sep 22, 2017)

chickenmoon said:


> Get a Samsung EO-IG955 on eBay for £5 or 6, you won't regret it.


Where can I find reviews about the tuning?
If the sound signature is similar to the EHS64 but with better details I'll get it right away...


----------



## Slater (Sep 22, 2017)

jant71 said:


> @Slater; you might want to keep working on the fit as I heard them with less bass and smaller stage early on but when you get a better fit/seal they get bigger and have a healthy amount of bass. Had an early comparison against my pioneer and they were smaller and quite neutral but later on they were just about as big sounding and went from less bass than to a little more bass in comparison to the CH9T. They are good at giving pseudo seal esp. the butterfly tips If you notice the butterfly tips fit shallower than you'd expect since the core is inset some. Tips where the core and back edge of the tip are even worked better for me. Not sure what the butterfly tips are about since making the front less tapered should help with shallow fit earphones cause they fill out to full edge quicker than a narrow taper but you shorten the back of the core and take away from what the front shape is trying to do.
> 
> Keep an eye out as I saw the CM5 on sale for $15.99. Should happen again pretty soon. Hopefully all colors instead of the black one only being cheaper.





mbwilson111 said:


> Happy to hear that you enjoy them.  I had to use different tips to get a seal.  I am glad you wrote a detailed review because I am not good at that.  I agree with all that you said except that I think I experienced more bass than you described plus I thought the soundstage was amazing... very spacious and almost 3D like.  I have three UiiSii now and I like them all.  I had the least expensive US80 first (it is quite nice plus mine is pink...lol) Then I got the CM5 when it turned up in a lightning deal.  Then just last week the Uiisii T6 (dual driver) came up in another  lightning deal so I got that.  It is very good also.  It fits me more easily than the CM5 does because I have a problem with ones where the wires go up and over the ear.  As they come down behind my ear they get tangled in my long hair in an annoying way.  Once I do have them in place though I love them.  The wire itself is much easier to deal with than the one on the KZ ZS3.



Thanks for the feedback.

I'm going to keep playing with the fit today. I anticipate my experience will improve once I have the right fit and a reliable/proper seal.


----------



## chickenmoon

-sandro- said:


> Where can I find reviews about the tuning?
> If the sound signature is similar to the EHS64 but with better details I'll get it right away...



I have the EHS64 too but it's buried in a box of IEMs I don't bother with anymore at all. The IG955 is in a completely different class IMO. It is warm sounding but not overwhelming so, treble is non fatiguing and is well extended on both ends, subbass and top end, with the latter slightly emphasized. Detail retrieval is excellent. Very contrasted micro reviews on Amazon indicates there are fakes so beware of that, basically, if it doesn't sound as good as a £100 IEM then it's got to be a fake.


----------



## TimeSnow (Sep 22, 2017)

So after more time with the Shozy BKs I have one word for them: analogue.

The first few listens have reminded me of one thing - listening to records.

There's a very, "I'm sitting here listening to my record player through my nice home HiFi system" vibe about them.

They're not "technical" or "revealing" - though nothing meaningful is hidden - but they're really involving and enjoyable. And like with sitting around listening to records I have very little urge to constantly change songs.

At any rate, honeymoon and all, these are making me very happy.


----------



## mochill

bk stardust is a revealing earbud that sounds analogue ^_^


----------



## loomisjohnson

Lurk650 said:


> If you can find Philips SHE3595, they are surprisngly really good. @loomisjohnson just got them in my IEM bundle he bought and he agrees


the she3595 is the mic version of the 3590 and it is surprisingly good sounding despite its dimestore looks. the kz ed2r (also available around $5) looks nice and is a nice balanced tuning.


----------



## TimeSnow

mochill said:


> bk stardust is a revealing earbud that sounds analogue ^_^


Yep!

Analogue and open and non-fatiguing.

And it seems pretty tough, though I'm still in the protect it with my life stage of ownership.

Starting next week it'll be with me on the bus eight times a week. Then we'll see...


----------



## peter123

TimeSnow said:


> So after more time with the Shozy BKs I have one word for them: analogue.
> 
> The first few listens have reminded me of one thing - listening to records.
> 
> ...



Do you by any chance have the VE Zen 2 as well? If so could you do a comparison of the two?


----------



## TimeSnow (Sep 22, 2017)

peter123 said:


> Do you by any chance have the VE Zen 2 as well? If so could you do a comparison of the two?


I don't, sadly, but I can say that, having read all the Z2 reviews before buying the BKs, the BK is probably easier to drive, and probably have a nicer midrange. It also probably has less bass.

I can't guarantee those things, but that's what the reviews would lead me to believe.

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.

Edit: I just re-read a couple of Zen 2 reviews and maybe the bass is the same on both, as far as quantity is concerned.

The bass on the BKs is not missing, and anything in the bass guitar range or Kick range is very present.

Listen to Bohemian Rhapsody now, the level of detail that comes through is fantastic. The separation is amazing. The reverb is all very clean and distinct.

A few times on a few recordings I've EQ'd the treble down a touch. Other times I've used a bass boost. It takes both of those adjustments very well.

Coldplay - Clocks. Very very wide. Very distinct center channel. Bass is clear. Vocals are really present and sound great. 

Wicked Game - Chris Isaac - wow! Talk about spacious. The vocals are quiet low in the verses, the pitch I mean, but they just sit exactly right. All the personality eeks through. Maybe not to the same level as say the HD650s, but that's barely a fair comparison. The soundstage is extended over my shoulders seemingly though. 

Dreams - Fleetwood Mac - sounds amazing. Probably turning it up a bit too loud  I don't typically listen to FM, but this is the second song I've tried and damn, talk about that HiFi sound. 

And if I need to tweak the sound, it just works, no matter how drastic the changes. 

One thing we all know is that there's really not a perfect set of headphones or IEMs for every single song. So having a set that's easy to manipulate is really useful... These can be manipulated pretty dramatically and still sound great. 

BTW. The song choices are because of this

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/4qiabm/review_ve_zen_20_earbuds_writeup_in_comments/


----------



## mochill

ordered the midnight blue monk plus high-end cable version from massdrop for $27.99  with the ex pack


----------



## Fox2twenty

Just switched back to zs5.. These things are amazing.


----------



## TimeSnow

mochill said:


> ordered the midnight blue monk plus high-end cable version from massdrop for $27.99  with the ex pack



One day there will be a European Massdrop.... one day.


----------



## Sylmar

loomisjohnson said:


> the she3595 is the mic version of the 3590 and it is surprisingly good sounding despite its dimestore looks. the kz ed2r (also available around $5) looks nice and is a nice balanced tuning.


I absolutely agree on the KZ ED2. As a matter of fact I bought 2 spares as I expect KZ to end production any time soon with all their new products. There are quite some older KZ's I really like, the ED8 being another example (which they no longer sell).


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> the she3595 is the mic version of the 3590 and it is surprisingly good sounding despite its dimestore looks. the kz ed2r (also available around $5) looks nice and is a nice balanced tuning.



I second the EDR2 (and EDR1).


----------



## Podster

I never really took to the ED1/2 or R's series, tried them all and the R2 last but it also ended up in the kids drawer! Very much like the DT5's for me and I only kept my 5's because I have the ones with the Chinese writing on them!! Sit on my desk in an Aural Life stand to this day


----------



## groucho69

TimeSnow said:


> One day there will be a European Massdrop.... one day.



You can always start your own Eurodrop


----------



## HiFiChris

TimeSnow said:


> One day there will be a European Massdrop.... one day.



I guess many people would appreciate a European Massdrop warehouse.


----------



## wastan

Saoshyant said:


> Considering the Zircon love, ZS3 might be suited.


 
Second this. Once you get the fit right, ZS3 is incredibly comfortable and isolating.


----------



## TimeSnow

groucho69 said:


> You can always start your own Eurodrop


I have no idea what that even entails, or what it would take.

I have zero problems _trying_, but where would you even begin?

The other problem with a Eurodrop is that it doesn't really have many universal forums... so there's spanish language ones, and french language ones, etc., etc.

You COULD do it all in English, but you'd just have to find enough people to make it work.

And develop the entire ecosystem... I'm not a web developer... and make all the contacts... 

Anyway, how'd you even start?


----------



## TimeSnow

HiFiChris said:


> I guess many people would appreciate a European Massdrop warehouse.


So many


----------



## s4tch

thanks for the suggestions @Saoshyant @chickenmoon @Lurk650 @Fox2twenty i will check these.


----------



## Fox2twenty

s4tch said:


> thanks for the suggestions @Saoshyant @chickenmoon @Lurk650 @Fox2twenty i will check these.


There is a current Gearbest sale on ZS5.. I would do that. 15.99 for quad hybrids.


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> I never really took to the ED1/2 or R's series, tried them all and the R2 last but it also ended up in the kids drawer! Very much like the DT5's for me and I only kept my 5's because I have the ones with the Chinese writing on them!! Sit on my desk in an Aural Life stand to this day



Ever tried the HDS3? That’s another one of my favorites, and it’s really underrated. HDS1 was pretty good too, but the HDS2 is just terrible.


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Ever tried the HDS3? That’s another one of my favorites, and it’s really underrated. HDS1 was pretty good too, but the HDS2 is just terrible.



Don't believe I ever tried the 3 Slater but the 1 yes, front right


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> Don't believe I ever tried the 3 Slater but the 1 yes, front right



Check them out if you ever have the chance.

Also, I can't tell if it's the photo, but the mesh screen inside of the ATE looks odd. Like it's gold mesh or some yellowish foam filter? Or full of peanut butter. Or it could be the lighting haha


----------



## Podster

And some shiny PB at that @Slater  Going to have to pull those out and look at them this weekend but pretty sure those are stock brass screens, maybe I can get those tips off and give you a close up.


----------



## Slater

Hey, UiiSii CM5 owners - what do you make of the mesh in the nozzle. If you shine a light on the mesh, you can see there is a silver foil "cover" directly under the nozzle mesh. It looks like it's 100% blocking the nozzle. If you very gently push on the nozzle mesh with a toothpick, you will see the metal foil underneath 'flex'.

The mesh is glued on with some pretty serious soft glue, so I don't want to destroy everything just to see what the deal with the foil is.

I wonder if the foil is acting like a passive radiator (if that's eve possible)? I've never seen anything like it in an IEM. There's no holes or pores in the foil - it's literally solid and covers the whole diameter of the nozzle.

It doesn't show up on photos, so sorry I can't post what I'm seeing. But if you remove the eartip on your CM5 you'll see what I'm talking about. Very weird.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Slater said:


> Hey, UiiSii CM5 owners - what do you make of the mesh in the nozzle. If you shine a light on the mesh, you can see there is a silver foil "cover" directly under the nozzle mesh. It looks like it's 100% blocking the nozzle. If you very gently push on the nozzle mesh with a toothpick, you will see the metal foil underneath 'flex'.
> 
> The mesh is glued on with some pretty serious soft glue, so I don't want to destroy everything just to see what the deal with the foil is.
> 
> ...


Intriguing.. Loud speaker designers use radiators all the time......


----------



## Griffith

I received the Tennmak Piano recently I picked up during an Aliexpress sale a few weeks back and I have to say I was quite disappointed. Although they have a warmer presentation than the Tennmak Pro they lack the detail and quality that the Pro provide. They are comfortable to use and provide a decent seal, which surprised me given their significantly different design but I really wouldn't recommend them over the Tennmak Pro or as an alternative to them. Another note worth pointing is that the Tennmak Pro doesn't fit the Piano as the MMCX connection is more recessed on the Piano.


----------



## snip3r77

Griffith said:


> I received the Tennmak Piano recently I picked up during an Aliexpress sale a few weeks back and I have to say I was quite disappointed. Although they have a warmer presentation than the Tennmak Pro they lack the detail and quality that the Pro provide. They are comfortable to use and provide a decent seal, which surprised me given their significantly different design but I really wouldn't recommend them over the Tennmak Pro or as an alternative to them. Another note worth pointing is that the Tennmak Pro doesn't fit the Piano as the MMCX connection is more recessed on the Piano.



the Tennmak Pro is already pretty warm already


----------



## s4tch

Fox2twenty said:


> There is a current Gearbest sale on ZS5.. I would do that. 15.99 for quad hybrids.


thanks, i've already had those, and tbh i wasn't a big fan.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Went jogging with my Phaiser bhs-730. Pretty cool. Amazing improvements in the last decade or so.


----------



## thejoker13

Griffith said:


> I received the Tennmak Piano recently I picked up during an Aliexpress sale a few weeks back and I have to say I was quite disappointed. Although they have a warmer presentation than the Tennmak Pro they lack the detail and quality that the Pro provide. They are comfortable to use and provide a decent seal, which surprised me given their significantly different design but I really wouldn't recommend them over the Tennmak Pro or as an alternative to them. Another note worth pointing is that the Tennmak Pro doesn't fit the Piano as the MMCX connection is more recessed on the Piano.


Apparently there is a 2016 version of the piano and a 2017 version. I have read about the 2016 version being very sub bass heavy with a very bright top end. I bought the 2017 version and was underwhelmed with the sound. It's a safe sound signature, and definitely not what I was expecting. I wish there was a way to pick up the 2016 version to truly compare them. My version aligns with what you are describing to a T. I ordered the new tennmak trio's and they just arrived today. They are very reminiscent of the pro's and my early impressions are pretty positive overall.


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> Apparently there is a 2016 version of the piano and a 2017 version. I have read about the 2016 version being very sub bass heavy with a very bright top end. I bought the 2017 version and was underwhelmed with the sound. It's a safe sound signature, and definitely not what I was expecting. I wish there was a way to pick up the 2016 version to truly compare them. My version aligns with what you are describing to a T. I ordered the new tennmak trio's and they just arrived today. They are very reminiscent of the pro's and my early impressions are pretty positive overall.


Looking forward to more impressions after you've spent some time with it.


----------



## Griffith

thejoker13 said:


> Apparently there is a 2016 version of the piano and a 2017 version. I have read about the 2016 version being very sub bass heavy with a very bright top end. I bought the 2017 version and was underwhelmed with the sound. It's a safe sound signature, and definitely not what I was expecting. I wish there was a way to pick up the 2016 version to truly compare them. My version aligns with what you are describing to a T. I ordered the new tennmak trio's and they just arrived today. They are very reminiscent of the pro's and my early impressions are pretty positive overall.



I don't think I'll be ordering the Trio any time soon. I wasn't able to understand the difference between them and the Pro in terms of sound quality so I hope someone measures them and reviews them. For now though, I think my two Pro will do.


----------



## TimeSnow

Just had a lovely experience wearing the Shozy BKs with a wooly hat. Holy moly that was fun. The hat of course stopped them from shifting, kep them largely in place and added a bit of bass I think. Maybe it was just the extra isolation.

Anyway, perfect headphones for wooly hats... at least these are as good as I'll need for my commute. So I guess a steal at the price.


----------



## Fox2twenty

TimeSnow said:


> Just had a lovely experience wearing the Shozy BKs with a wooly hat. Holy moly that was fun. The hat of course stopped them from shifting, kep them largely in place and added a bit of bass I think. Maybe it was just the extra isolation.
> 
> Anyway, perfect headphones for wooly hats... at least these are as good as I'll need for my commute. So I guess a steal at the price.


I've had this experience - sometimes a cap can add the little bit of extra pressure to the iem that you need!


----------



## TimeSnow

Fox2twenty said:


> I've had this experience - sometimes a cap can add the little bit of extra pressure to the iem that you need!


I may need to move somewhere where I can wear a wooly hat 12 months out of the year -- instead of just 8.


----------



## Fox2twenty

TimeSnow said:


> I may need to move somewhere where I can wear a wooly hat 12 months out of the year -- instead of just 8.


Greenland??


----------



## TimeSnow

Fox2twenty said:


> Greenland??


THAT would probably work.

There's only two regions in Greenland that hit 50 in July...

Not sure that I'm a Greenland kind of guy.

Maybe Iceland? No, too warm. Maybe northern Scandinavia? Maybe I could work in one of those reindeer parks...


----------



## Fox2twenty

TimeSnow said:


> THAT would probably work.
> 
> There's only two regions in Greenland that hit 50 in July...
> 
> ...


Reindeer and earphones.... Sounds utopian man.


----------



## TimeSnow

Fox2twenty said:


> Reindeer and earphones.... Sounds utopian man.



"What's your rig?"

"AK SP1000 into a Chord Hugo 2 into my custom Nobel Katana...you?"

"Well, first I moved to northern Sweden, so I could wear hats everyday..."


----------



## Fox2twenty

TimeSnow said:


> "What's your rig?"
> 
> "AK SP1000 into a Chord Hugo 2 into my custom Nobel Katana...you?"
> 
> "Well, first I moved to northern Sweden, so I could wear hats everyday..."


Lol! Ded.


----------



## whitemass

Thanks to all you nuts I've bought myself the KZ ZS3, & KZ ZST so far.

Question for you all though.
I'm looking for a brighter sounding, maybe even tinny sound.
Is there an IEM with detachable cables and the like that has this sorta signature on Amazon for around the $25 mark you'd recommend?


----------



## Slater

whitemass said:


> Thanks to all you nuts I've bought myself the KZ ZS3, & KZ ZST so far.
> 
> Question for you all though.
> I'm looking for a brighter sounding, maybe even tinny sound.
> Is there an IEM with detachable cables and the like that has this sorta signature on Amazon for around the $25 mark you'd recommend?



I assume you've seen these?

http://www.aproear.co.uk/e-mi-ci880-hybrid/
http://www.aproear.co.uk/adax-ht06/
http://www.aproear.co.uk/seahf-awk-009/
http://www.aproear.co.uk/ty-hi-z-g3/
Even though I don't have any of them (because that signature isn't my cup of tea), I see them get constantly recommended when people ask for the same signature you're asking for.


----------



## whitemass

Slater said:


> I assume you've seen these?
> 
> http://www.aproear.co.uk/e-mi-ci880-hybrid/
> http://www.aproear.co.uk/adax-ht06/
> ...


 
Well! Nope haven't seen these.
I generally prefer the wrap around the ear detachable cable IEMs.


----------



## Fox2twenty

whitemass said:


> Well! Nope haven't seen these.
> I generally prefer the wrap around the ear detachable cable IEMs.


Do you have zs5? They have pretty good treble.


----------



## whitemass

Fox2twenty said:


> Do you have zs5? They have pretty good treble.


I haven't yet, I have them on the chopping block ready to purchase at any time now.
Instead right now I'm looking at the Auglamour R8, maybe gonna see about these unless I hear about something bright out of nowhere.


----------



## Fox2twenty

whitemass said:


> I haven't yet, I have them on the chopping block ready to purchase at any time now.
> Instead right now I'm looking at the Auglamour R8, maybe gonna see about these unless I hear about something bright out of nowhere.


ZS6 is also rumored to be a treble Canon.


----------



## snip3r77

Anyone tried this yet?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bli...lgo_pvid=115e28d2-843c-45de-87bb-989eaa7d6e77

BW-ES1 10mm driver Graphene Earphones With Mic
Cable Length: 1.2m
Net Weight: 15g
Sensitivity: 102 ± 3dB
Rated Power: 5mW
Resistance: 32Ω
Frequency Response: 20Hz-20kHz


----------



## mochill

They are supposed to be great


----------



## smsmasters

I'm looking for the cheapest 8BA DIY earphone on AliExpress. Any recommendations?

Already have 5BA and 6BA ones.


----------



## -sandro-

snip3r77 said:


> Anyone tried this yet?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bli...lgo_pvid=115e28d2-843c-45de-87bb-989eaa7d6e77
> 
> ...



http://www.thephonograph.net/blitzwolf-bw-es1-review/


----------



## Vishal

smsmasters said:


> I'm looking for the cheapest 8BA DIY earphone on AliExpress. Any recommendations?
> 
> Already have 5BA and 6BA ones.


I may sell my Super audio 8 ba per side. Used only few hours. You can pm me.


----------



## whitemass

Fox2twenty said:


> ZS6 is also rumored to be a treble Canon.



Funny enough, goes against what I'm asking for, but with the ZST, & ZS3 the ZS3 has become my go to IEM currently.


----------



## mochill

Amazing deal on massdrop, echobox audio x1 for $109


----------



## toothbrush

Hello, new here. I'm looking for comfortable earphones that I can buy in Aliexpress less than $30-35.

I think comfort and durability is important for me then sq next. I used to own Zircon because it was highly recommended but it didn't last long which was a bummer. Kinda traveling few hours to school and comfortable and durability of it is more important than sound quality but sound must be good or decent, doesnt have to be best. 

What would be your recommendation? Thank you in advance.


----------



## poklu (Sep 24, 2017)

What do you think are the best bluetooth IEMs under 100$?

Trying to find good headphones for my new Xiaomi Mi Mix 2 phone.


----------



## maxxevv

The KZ ZS5 with the add-on BT module would be about US$30/set now at Gearbest. Pretty hard to beat in overall value preposition. 

Or you can look at those MMCX IEMS and add a bluetooth module. There are a few well rated ones in the US$60+ range.


----------



## Slater (Sep 24, 2017)

toothbrush said:


> Hello, new here. I'm looking for comfortable earphones that I can buy in Aliexpress less than $30-35.
> 
> I think comfort and durability is important for me then sq next. I used to own Zircon because it was highly recommended but it didn't last long which was a bummer. Kinda traveling few hours to school and comfortable and durability of it is more important than sound quality but sound must be good or decent, doesnt have to be best.
> 
> What would be your recommendation? Thank you in advance.



Welcome to Head-Fi.

I'd get something without a mic, because that's almost always the weak spot.

The KZ EDR1 and EDR2 (without mic) are built like a sherman tank and have great sound. They are very comfy, and are worn down so it's quick and easy to insert and remove. They are a ridiculous value for ~$5-$6 on Aliexpress or Gearbest. Don't let the low price fool you.

Even my teenage daughter hasn't been able to destroy her EDRs yet (and believe me she's tried). Shes normally goes through earphones like candy.


----------



## poklu

maxxevv said:


> The KZ ZS5 with the add-on BT module would be about US$30/set now at Gearbest. Pretty hard to beat in overall value preposition.
> 
> Or you can look at those MMCX IEMS and add a bluetooth module. There are a few well rated ones in the US$60+ range.



Thanks for the reply. I noticed there are also KZ ZS6 available, are they even better than the ZS5?


----------



## Slater

poklu said:


> Thanks for the reply. I noticed there are also KZ ZS6 available, are they even better than the ZS5?



We don't know yet, they are too new and haven't really been shipped out from major outlets yet. The very few reports that have come in so far have been sketchy and not what I'd consider a reliable consensus. They should be reaching a lot more people (ie HF members) in another week or 2.


----------



## HungryPanda

Got my shipping notice from Gearbest for the ZS6 today


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Got my shipping notice from Gearbest for the ZS6 today



Mine are still Processing 

Hopefully the rumor of a recall isn't true. I would think they'd have everything ironed out since the ZS6 are so similar to the ZS5 v2.


----------



## toothbrush

Slater said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi.
> 
> I'd get something without a mic, because that's almost always the weak spot.
> 
> ...



Is EDR2 and ED2 the same? Sorry for asking..

What are the usual brands that give good quality and good wires among chinese brands? 

Thank you for your response!


----------



## Slater

toothbrush said:


> Is EDR2 and ED2 the same? Sorry for asking..
> 
> What are the usual brands that give good quality and good wires among chinese brands?
> 
> Thank you for your response!



I am not sure. The EDR2 is silver colored aluminum. EDR1 is black (and looks like the ED2 and ED Special Edition).

I don't know if the sound is different between the EDR1 and the ED2, but I do know the sound is different between the EDR1 and the ED Special Edition (EDSE).

You can buy both the EDR1 and EDR2 from Gearbest for $5 (just make sure you get the version without mic for best reliability).


----------



## Slater

Guys, just a PSA.

It seems that counterfeit Xiaomi In-Ear Pro HDs are out now, and a HF member on the Pro HD thread has posted details including photos.

He recently bought them from GearBest (sadly), and there has been a 2nd member that has chimed in with another pair from GearBest.

This is sad news - 1) because only previously the Pistons were faked, but more importantly 2) that even GearBest is not immune to counterfeit goods. Whether they knowingly are involved or are even aware of it is unknown. In any event, be aware and be careful.

The most telltale sign is the lack of any BA drivers in the nozzle (in other words, just a crappy single dynamic driver instead of a triple driver hybrid). He posted photos of all of the differences.

Check the Pro HD thread for information and continuing developments: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/xia...ro-hd-2-1-hybrid.825485/page-48#post-13742769


----------



## 1clearhead

About the KZ ZS6....

OK, so far I've been translating many of the taobao reviewers from China that purchased the ZS6 and most of them definitely say that the ZS6 has more bass, wider soundstage, and more highs with the cost of sounding a bit more harsh. Though it sounds exciting, I'll wait for more reviews, since it sounds more to me like a strong V-shape sound signature.

....I was really hoping it sounded more like the ZS5, but in a metal shell.  It needs more reviews from outside of China for better written English results.

I'll just keep waiting and see....


----------



## 1clearhead

loomisjohnson said:


> i have, by my standards, exercised a lot of restraint of late in my ridiculous chifi buying, sucumbing only to the kz zs5 and zse. now on my shopping list:
> **** 6in1 (seems to be oddly bypassed by most here)
> hck w1 (highly touted by dbaldock)
> simgot en700 (uniformly praised; compelling for some reason)
> ...


+1 ...Haha! me too!


----------



## Qualcheduno

toothbrush said:


> Hello, new here. I'm looking for comfortable earphones that I can buy in Aliexpress less than $30-35.
> 
> I think comfort and durability is important for me then sq next. I used to own Zircon because it was highly recommended but it didn't last long which was a bummer. Kinda traveling few hours to school and comfortable and durability of it is more important than sound quality but sound must be good or decent, doesnt have to be best.
> 
> What would be your recommendation? Thank you in advance.


The Tennmak Pros seem to have all you're asking for: sturdy and extremely comfortable. Some people had problems with the mmcx connectors though, especially after removing and reinserting them, so you may take that into account.


----------



## randomnin

1clearhead said:


> About the KZ ZS6....
> 
> OK, so far I've been translating many of the taobao reviewers from China that purchased the ZS6 and most of them definitely say that the ZS6 has more bass, wider soundstage, and more highs with the cost of sounding a bit more harsh. Though it sounds exciting, I'll wait for more reviews, since it sounds more to me like a strong V-shape sound signature.
> 
> ...


Does the term "V-shaped" refer to the graph or to what is experienced by the listener? Because if this is about the graph, then a drop in the mids (1-3kHz) would actually make it flat to the human listeners experience. But if it's bass and highs emphasis that can be heard, then it's unrealistic, unless one's hearing is unusual. On the other hand, there are the high-end IEM graphs (Shure, Ultimate Ears, probably a lot of others), which have a serious drop after 1kHz, which would make the sound realistic from a live performance standpoint, because low frequencies can be heard farther away from the source than other frequencies. I suppose they make IEMs that way, because musicians use the high-end stuff, and they want to know what it sounds like to the audience. Though I haven't seen a cheap chi-fi with such a response. So, given that I don't particularly care for the live sound, a KZ model with a mids drop in an unadjusted response graph is welcomed imho.


----------



## ephrank

Help me decide... ZS5 blue or grey?


----------



## maxxevv

Go to your friendly plastic modeling shop and select any paint colour you like !!


----------



## HiFiChris

ephrank said:


> Help me decide... ZS5 blue or grey?



Get the grey ones - they're easier to paint green.


----------



## ephrank

Right-Red, Left-Black colour scheme would be ideal!


----------



## VinceHill24

Slater said:


> Guys, just a PSA.
> 
> It seems that counterfeit Xiaomi In-Ear Pro HDs are out now, and a HF member on the Pro HD thread has posted details including photos.
> 
> ...


Fake from gearbest seriously ?! I'm more inclined to think of it as serious QC issue where they forgot to put in the BA driver. Hmm ... maybe someone with the fake should ask Xiaomi directly to see if they have any idea about this coz if Gearbest is really genuine, they would've been acknowledged and authorized directly by Xiaomi / 1More and any faulty ones are probably just bad batches or poor QC. Unless gearbest secretly do some dirty stuff behind ie. Sourcing from some "supplier" or "factory" who claimed to be manufacturing for the originals but offered a much cheaper price instead. 

I got my pair from GB too early of the year and there's no indication of fake. High is crisp and sparkly with some sibilant so i guess BA is there, though it hasn't seen the daylight for like half a year already lol


----------



## Slater (Sep 25, 2017)

VinceHill24 said:


> Fake from gearbest seriously ?! I'm more inclined to think of it as serious QC issue where they forgot to put in the BA driver. Hmm ... maybe someone with the fake should ask Xiaomi directly to see if they have any idea about this coz if Gearbest is really genuine, they would've been acknowledged and authorized directly by Xiaomi / 1More and any faulty ones are probably just bad batches or poor QC. Unless gearbest secretly do some dirty stuff behind ie. Sourcing from some "supplier" or "factory" who claimed to be manufacturing for the originals but offered a much cheaper price instead.
> 
> I got my pair from GB too early of the year and there's no indication of fake. High is crisp and sparkly with some sibilant so i guess BA is there, though it hasn't seen the daylight for like half a year already lol



I wish I had an explanation. But I'll let the photos speak for themselves (the telltale giveaway):

Genuine with blue metal screen and BA driver:




Counterfeit with blue FABRIC screen, smaller nozzle, and NO BA driver:



I don't think someone at the 1more factory just accidentally forgot to install the BA driver, swapped out the nozzle for a totally different one, and a different screen...


----------



## VinceHill24

Slater said:


> I wish I had an explanation. But I'll let the photos speak for themselves (the telltale giveaway):
> 
> Genuine with blue metal screen and BA driver:
> 
> ...


This is terrible. Luckily i got the ones with blue metal screeen with BA inside. Their reputation is gonna be affected with this if they don't address such issue with a proper satisfactory explanation.


----------



## loomisjohnson

1clearhead said:


> +1 ...Haha! me too!


i did pick up the simgot, which i'm enjoying muchly. they're extremely well packaged and built, so may be some innate bias, but they tick most of the boxes for me and belie the notion that a single dynamic must necessarily trail a multi-driver hybrid...
as for the zs5, my final verdict is that it's impressive in its ambition and definitely a keeper--there's a lot it does right. i cannot say, however, that it notches the $>100 players it's attempting to emulate--that bass remains a tad unruly + it definitely, positively needs amping to sound correct.


----------



## bjaardker

VinceHill24 said:


> Fake from gearbest seriously ?! I'm more inclined to think of it as serious QC issue where they forgot to put in the BA driver.



Unfortunately it's pretty clear that it's a knockoff. There are a bunch of differences in the packaging and other slight differences in the IEMs themselves (shorter/thinner nozzles, etc).


----------



## Fox2twenty

bjaardker said:


> Unfortunately it's pretty clear that it's a knockoff. There are a bunch of differences in the packaging and other slight differences in the IEMs themselves (shorter/thinner nozzles, etc).


But I love Gearbest


----------



## groucho69

Fox2twenty said:


> But I love Gearbest



That is not to say that GB is knowingly involved.


----------



## Slater

Correct @groucho69 

George from Gearbest (a HF member) is currently investigating. Since they have ZERO history of counterfeits, I am certain it was unknown to them and that they will make it right!


----------



## Fox2twenty

Slater said:


> Correct @groucho69
> 
> George from Gearbest (a HF member) is currently investigating. Since they have ZERO history of counterfeits, I am certain it was unknown to them and that they will make it right!


Phew! Over the last couple orders I've only been using Gearbest.. I love their PayPal checkout.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Correct @groucho69
> 
> George from Gearbest (a HF member) is currently investigating. Since they have ZERO history of counterfeits, I am certain it was unknown to them and that they will make it right!



I expected nothing less of George. GB is one of my favorite stores for this and many other reasons.


----------



## peskypesky (Sep 25, 2017)

ephrank said:


> Help me decide... ZS5 blue or grey?


I have they gray. They're a bit boring in person. Look like a part from a carburetor or air conditioner.












I may order a pair of blue ones as they have more visual interest.


Then again, the blue ones might just look like a part from a blue carburetor.


----------



## CYoung234

peskypesky said:


> I have they gray. They're a bit boring in person. Look like a part from a carburetor or air conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have and like both colors. The blue is probably a bit more interesting, but the grey looks better with the stock cable.


----------



## peskypesky (Sep 25, 2017)

CYoung234 said:


> I have and like both colors. The blue is probably a bit more interesting, *but the grey looks better with the stock cable.*


Who uses the stock cable???  That is madness!  


And why are you mis-spelling "gray"?


----------



## peskypesky

maxxevv said:


> Go to your friendly plastic modeling shop and select any paint colour you like !!


I was thinking of doing that. Painting my ZS5s black like the black ZS6's. Or maybe some other color. Maybe gold?


----------



## peskypesky

snip3r77 said:


> Anyone tried this yet?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bli...lgo_pvid=115e28d2-843c-45de-87bb-989eaa7d6e77
> 
> ...


very interesting!


----------



## chinmie

peskypesky said:


> Who uses the stock cable???  That is madness!
> 
> 
> And why are you mis-spelling "gray"?



there's no misspelling, grey is more common (british english), while gray is usually used more in american english


----------



## Lurk650

peskypesky said:


> Who uses the stock cable???  That is madness!
> 
> 
> And why are you mis-spelling "gray"?


Grey is British, Gray is American English...same difference


----------



## groucho69

peskypesky said:


> Who uses the stock cable???  That is madness!
> 
> 
> And why are you mis-spelling "gray"?



Some of us prefer to speak and write the Queen's English as it was meant to be spoken and written.


----------



## CYoung234 (Sep 25, 2017)

peskypesky said:


> Who uses the stock cable???  That is madness!
> 
> 
> And why are you mis-spelling "gray"?



I use and like the stock cable. Sure, it is microphonic, but the 2.5mm jack mates better with my phone than the KZ upgrade cable does.

Try the dictionary. Both gray and grey are legitimate spelling. You are quite the critic today, aren't you? Must be Monday or something...


----------



## peskypesky

chinmie said:


> there's no misspelling, grey is more common (british english), while gray is usually used more in american english


I was teasin


groucho69 said:


> Some of us prefer to speak and write the Queen's English as it was meant to be spoken and written.


 
This is why we had to have the American Revolution....to cut out all the damned mis-spelling that was being forced upon us by a tyrannical foreign government.


----------



## HungryPanda

Well people have even got counterfeit goods via Amazon and people don't boycott them.......


----------



## TimeSnow

HungryPanda said:


> Well people have even got counterfeit goods via Amazon and people don't boycott them.......



Some people do.... but not many...


----------



## groucho69

peskypesky said:


> I was teasin
> 
> 
> This is why we had to have the American Revolution....to cut out all the damned mis-spelling that was being forced upon us by a tyrannical foreign government.


----------



## Fox2twenty

#IStandWithGearBest


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So I just saw the FR graph for the ZS6 and uh... yikes.


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, for 38 or so with tracking, I'll eventually have a ZS6 come my way.  As it's gearbest, I'm assuming December.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Treble Nukes is what I heard.. I 


SomeGuyDude said:


> So I just saw the FR graph for the ZS6 and uh... yikes.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Saoshyant said:


> Well, for 38 or so with tracking, I'll eventually have a ZS6 come my way.  As it's gearbest, I'm assuming December.


Yayyyy. In for impressions.


----------



## snip3r77

peskypesky said:


> very interesting!



Yes it’s good


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Fox2twenty said:


> Treble Nukes is what I heard.. I



Imagine the ZS5 with a 10KHz spike that would make the HD700 wince.


----------



## Fox2twenty

SomeGuyDude said:


> Imagine the ZS5 with a 10KHz spike that would make the HD700 wince.


 treble Nukes indeed.

However, someone recently posted a decent impression on Zs6 over in the kz thread. Who knows.


----------



## HiFiChris

Apparently Xiaomi doesn't only make decent budget IEMs, decent Bluetooth speakers and (assumingly) decent smartphones, they also make really decent pens: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/xiaomi-mi-pen.html (my review is in German but with the usual Google Translator gadget option underneath the navigation bar).


  

My Senator pen now has a new companion for taking notes for reviews (yes, I still do that by hand).


----------



## Gavin C4 (Sep 26, 2017)

Listened to Unique Melody Mason V2 and qdc 8ch. Both are tunned very nicely. They are also very competitive considering the price of the CIEM version.


----------



## snip3r77

HiFiChris said:


> Apparently Xiaomi doesn't only make decent budget IEMs, decent Bluetooth speakers and (assumingly) decent smartphones, they also make really decent pens: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/xiaomi-mi-pen.html (my review is in German but with the usual Google Translator gadget option underneath the navigation bar).
> 
> 
> 
> My Senator pen now has a new companion for taking notes for reviews (yes, I still do that by hand).



where can I purchase it for cheaps?


----------



## HiFiChris

snip3r77 said:


> where can I purchase it for cheaps?



GearBest. https://www.gearbest.com/pen-pencils/pp_638391.html


----------



## groucho69

HiFiChris said:


> Apparently Xiaomi doesn't only make decent budget IEMs, decent Bluetooth speakers and (assumingly) decent smartphones, they also make really decent pens: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/xiaomi-mi-pen.html (my review is in German but with the usual Google Translator gadget option underneath the navigation bar).
> 
> 
> 
> My Senator pen now has a new companion for taking notes for reviews (yes, I still do that by hand).



I still enjoy a good pen.


----------



## Sylmar

SomeGuyDude said:


> So I just saw the FR graph for the ZS6 and uh... yikes.



As I'm sensitive to extensive treble it looks I may have to pass.


----------



## Shuikit

Can anyone recommend a ciem for a musician to use as a monitor to whilst playing in a band?


----------



## Brava210

I received KZ ATE today from Amazon.
Well for £11 they are seriously good.


----------



## HiFiChris

Shuikit said:


> Can anyone recommend a ciem for a musician to use as a monitor to whilst playing in a band?



Budget? What kind of musician?


----------



## Shuikit

HiFiChris said:


> Budget? What kind of musician?



I play electric guitar but will need to also have drums, bass, keyboards and vocals in the mix.

Budget wise I'm thinking £50-100 but can be flexible if it means getting something that's a lot better


----------



## HiFiChris

Shuikit said:


> I play electric guitar but will need to also have drums, bass, keyboards and vocals in the mix.
> 
> Budget wise I'm thinking £50-100 but can be flexible if it means getting something that's a lot better



What country do you live in?

That budget is a bit tight for decent CIEMs - how about well-isolating UIEMs? The brainwavz B100 could be a good match and is inexpensive.
I'm unfortunately not really familiar with CIEMs in the <$300 range. For a bit more than £200, the LEAR LCF- (or the LHF-version for better resale value since the LHF has only got removable, customised nozzles but universal shells) AE1d is a model that comes into my mind. It's a single dynamic driver IEM


----------



## crabdog

Shuikit said:


> Can anyone recommend a ciem for a musician to use as a monitor to whilst playing in a band?


nvm page didn't update


----------



## whitemass

Been listening to the KZ ZST as I've finally gotten around to them
Is it just me or do the highs on the ZST seem a bit over pronounced? I noticed that at some higher volumes the cymbals are pretty loud.
Maybe the dynamic driver needs some break in time so it can flex a bit but so far, sheesh! These things sound good but I could imagine for anyone that doesn't like highs these things would be a headache. I guess we'll see as that dynamic driver really starts to mold itself.


----------



## HungryPanda

Brava210 said:


> I received KZ ATE today from Amazon.
> Well for £11 they are seriously good.



They sure are


----------



## Shuikit

HiFiChris said:


> What country do you live in?
> 
> That budget is a bit tight for decent CIEMs - how about well-isolating UIEMs? The brainwavz B100 could be a good match and is inexpensive.
> I'm unfortunately not really familiar with CIEMs in the <$300 range. For a bit more than £200, the LEAR LCF- (or the LHF-version for better resale value since the LHF has only got removable, customised nozzles but universal shells) AE1d is a model that comes into my mind. It's a single dynamic driver IEM



UK

opps, I didn't mean custom iem, I just meant Chinese iem.

Thanks for those suggestions I'll take a look


----------



## HiFiChris

Shuikit said:


> opps, I didn't mean custom iem, I just meant Chinese iem.



Ah, gotcha. 

Imo the Brainwavz might be a match - but there is another IEM I have in mind that might fit even better:
For somewhat more bass and upper mids (gives electric guitars more crunch and makes them more distinguishable) while having smoother, darker upper highs, the Shure SE215 could be a good fit too (even though it's not a Chinese IEM (although manufactured in China)). It's also pretty insensitive to the effect of output impedance (body-packs typically don't always have a low Z output) while the Brainwavz will become more neutral the higher the output impedance is (which is probably not desirable on-stage as an electric guitarist).


----------



## Watch&Audio (Sep 26, 2017)

They d


HiFiChris said:


> Apparently Xiaomi doesn't only make decent budget IEMs, decent Bluetooth speakers and (assumingly) decent smartphones, they also make really decent pens: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/xiaomi-mi-pen.html (my review is in German but with the usual Google Translator gadget option underneath the navigation bar).
> 
> 
> 
> My Senator pen now has a new companion for taking notes for reviews (yes, I still do that by hand).


They do, the MIJIA pen, but the ink cartridges don't last me very long and are rather expensive. I prefer MUJI pens, same great ink and write quality minus the nice substantial heft of the MIJIA but lasts longer.

On a different topic, does anyone here know the precise difference between KZ and QKZ headphones, there seems to be overlap between their model lines which I assume might be just KZ and QKZ using the same OEM to source cases or are they identical. I thinks its established that they are indeed different companies right?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Fox2twenty said:


> treble Nukes indeed.
> 
> However, someone recently posted a decent impression on Zs6 over in the kz thread. Who knows.



I mean I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with doing it that way, it was likely an intentional choice and sure some may love it, but that just doesn't look like it's for me.


----------



## Fox2twenty

HiFiChris said:


> Apparently Xiaomi doesn't only make decent budget IEMs, decent Bluetooth speakers and (assumingly) decent smartphones, they also make really decent pens: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/xiaomi-mi-pen.html (my review is in German but with the usual Google Translator gadget option underneath the navigation bar).
> 
> 
> 
> My Senator pen now has a new companion for taking notes for reviews (yes, I still do that by hand).


Cool. I like pens.


----------



## Brava210

HungryPanda said:


> They sure are



Spoke too soon, the left hand earpiece is now reduced to a faint tinny muffle.....


----------



## Fox2twenty

Shuikit said:


> UK
> 
> opps, I didn't mean custom iem, I just meant Chinese iem.
> 
> Thanks for those suggestions I'll take a look


I still suggest ZS5 with foam tips. They separate instruments and also guitars and violins sound amazing. To me anyway.


----------



## TJK81

I'm newbie in ZS5's listening. I've got rev.2 (they are screw*ng bright, but i like this kind of sound signature). I have to say i'm not using any foams on my chi-fi's. They always muddy all kind of earphones. I really like Spiral dots (ML sized). They are fitting all earphones and with them every iem's sound absolutely gorgeous. Even well known spin-fits doesn't sound so good. Really love them. Spiral dot on any iem's


----------



## Fox2twenty

TJK81 said:


> I'm newbie in ZS5's listening. I've got rev.2 (they are screw*ng bright, but i like this kind of sound signature). I have to say i'm not using any foams on my chi-fi's. They always muddy all kind of earphones. I really like Spiral dots (ML sized). They are fitting all earphones and with them every iem's sound absolutely gorgeous. Even well known spin-fits doesn't sound so good. Really love them. Spiral dot on any iem's


Wow! You are a true treble head.


----------



## TJK81

i think i'm. I like my full sized K702 with similar signature. When i was choosing my big headphones maybe 2-3 years ago they were a true winner over K712, HD600, HD598...
I like the cleanliness, liveliness, openness of bright head/earphones.


----------



## groucho69

Watch&Audio said:


> On a different topic, does anyone here know the precise difference between KZ and QKZ headphones, there seems to be overlap between their model lines which I assume might be just KZ and QKZ using the same OEM to source cases or are they identical.




A very dangerous and likely disappointing supposition.


----------



## Skullophile

Shuikit said:


> Can anyone recommend a ciem for a musician to use as a monitor to whilst playing in a band?


For an Iem for stage use check out the great review of the Kinera H3. I don't own it but sure looks like a stage monitor.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Skullophile said:


> For an Iem for stage use check out the great review of the Kinera H3. I don't own it but sure looks like a stage monitor.


I used 64 audio for ciem. I needed a refit and everything was easy and quick.

V6-Stage. TOTL "1964" product at the time.


----------



## HiFiChris

Fox2twenty said:


> Cool. I like pens.


----------



## HiFiChris

Watch&Audio said:


> They d
> 
> They do, the MIJIA pen, but the ink cartridges don't last me very long and are rather expensive. I prefer MUJI pens, same great ink and write quality minus the nice substantial heft of the MIJIA but lasts longer.



The cartridges are replaceable though (G2 ballpoint cartridges). The black Premec cartridge in the MIJIA seems to have ink of lower viscosity than usual (writing feels almost as with a fountain pen) - which might indeed lead to quicker wear (only time will tell in my case).
I personally like to use the Senator ISO 12757-2 M G2 DOC - enough ink for maaany pages (little wear), probably due to rather high viscosity, which however also means that the pressure during writing needs to be somewhat higher. A cartridge with ink viscosity somewhere between the Senator and the MIJIA's Premec cartridge would be ideal for me.


----------



## smsmasters

I'm looking for a cheap dynamic driver earphone on AliExpress similar to the SE215 sound signature with detachable cable.

Also does anyone know what dynamic driver the SE215 uses?

Any recommendations?


----------



## peter123

smsmasters said:


> I'm looking for a cheap dynamic driver earphone on AliExpress similar to the SE215 sound signature with detachable cable.
> 
> Also does anyone know what dynamic driver the SE215 uses?
> 
> Any recommendations?



You could try the Tennmak Pro. The SE215 uses a micro driver but I don't know more details than that.

A word of advice on the Tennmak Pro is than they won't necessarily be as good as the SE215 and you may have to do the bass port mod on them if you find the midbass to be too prominent (it's extremely easy to do). If you enjoy the SE215 it would probably not be necessary though....


----------



## smsmasters

peter123 said:


> You could try the Tennmak Pro. The SE215 uses a micro driver but I don't know more details than that.
> 
> A word of advice on the Tennmak Pro is than they won't necessarily be as good as the SE215 and you may have to do the bass port mod on them if you find the midbass to be too prominent (it's extremely easy to do). If you enjoy the SE215 it would probably not be necessary though....



Thanks, looks like a nice earphone.

Does anyone know if these are good? Just need something really cheap when outside. It seems these Chinese dynamic earphones use cheap similar drivers anyway?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tia...riginal-for-Shure-SE215-High/32811351131.html


----------



## themindfreak

smsmasters said:


> I'm looking for a cheap dynamic driver earphone on AliExpress similar to the SE215 sound signature with detachable cable.
> 
> Also does anyone know what dynamic driver the SE215 uses?
> 
> Any recommendations?


If you really want a sound signature similar to se215, I'd say go for KZ ZS3. Single dynamic with detachable cable and very cheap. Also I'd say sound sig is 90% similar but imo better than the Se215


----------



## Brava210

Brava210 said:


> Spoke too soon, the left hand earpiece is now reduced to a faint tinny muffle.....



Woohoo. Turns out a little bit of water was in the ear canal....working a treat again now!!

Gary


----------



## mbwilson111

HiFiChris said:


> GearBest. https://www.gearbest.com/pen-pencils/pp_638391.html



I made an account today with GearBest so I could order that.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Brava210

mbwilson111 said:


> I made an account today with GearBest so I could order that.  Thanks for the recommendation!



Nooooooo don't buy anymore....


----------



## mbwilson111

Brava210 said:


> Nooooooo don't buy anymore....



Don't worry... it is only a pen, not an IEM or headphone.


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> I made an account today with GearBest so I could order that.  Thanks for the recommendation!



I don't need any more pens. My go to are my Lamy but I have a lot more...a lot more...a lot more...


----------



## TimeSnow

So I tried rocking the ZSTs this morning, and it was fun! Definitely a LOAD more isolating than the BKs, and the sound quality was pretty great frankly, much better than most cheap-o headphones, by a miles... then I compared them to the BKs, and listen for me, those still win, easily. They're just so damn musical.

I found moving from the HD650s which I have to use in my lectures to the BKs was.... it is still not "fun" to lose all the nuance and the soundstage, but it's not a huge disappointment... more like a sideways move, instead of a huge leap down.

Anyway, the BKs are amazing. It's a damn shame more people don't have them.


----------



## ZenoJin

Shuikit said:


> I play electric guitar but will need to also have drums, bass, keyboards and vocals in the mix.
> 
> Budget wise I'm thinking £50-100 but can be flexible if it means getting something that's a lot better


i think you can try Hisenior's iem
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/633941?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.63ff7f873Mpwj5


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> I don't need any more pens. My go to are my Lamy but I have a lot more...a lot more...a lot more...



Here's my go to...10 years and counting. With me every single day

https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Space-Telescoping-Pen-TLP/dp/B000VC3FBS

Collapses down to just a few in inches long. Writes like a dream.

I have other pens too, but this is my EDC.


----------



## mbwilson111

groucho69 said:


> I don't need any more pens. My go to are my Lamy but I have a lot more...a lot more...a lot more...



Yes, I discovered Lamy last year.  My favorite one has green ink.


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, I discovered Lamy last year.  My favorite one has green ink.



My favorite one (and first) I got in 1977 or so.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Here's my go to...10 years and counting. With me every single day
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Space-Telescoping-Pen-TLP/dp/B000VC3FBS
> 
> ...



Well, they have it on Amazon UK...if I order within the next half hour, I could have it tomorrow.  £23 is more than I have spent on a pen before. Tempted though...it writes through grease!  How often do you write through grease Slater?  Lol


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Dany1 said:


> Upgraded version of Whizzer A15   .....Haydn A15 pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mbwilson111

Well...I ordered that Fisher that @Slater likes.  You guys are all a bad influence on me!  Enablers!

Now I will be able to write through grease 

BTW, I had to google to find out what EDC means.


----------



## Fox2twenty

HiFiChris said:


>



And I really like ppap.


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> Well...I ordered that Fisher that @Slater likes.  You guys are all a bad influence on me!  Enablers!
> 
> Now I will be able to write through grease
> 
> BTW, I had to google to find out what EDC means.



Everyone knows EDC stands for Export Development Canada


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm...  I could actually really use a good pen for work, and that Xiaomi looks decent.  Yes I know it's totally off topic, but any more suggestions?  Amazon would be nice for expediency.


----------



## ReadyRace (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey, does anyone know where to get the Urbanfun Hifi hybrids (v1) from? I'm looking at AliExpress right now (which I haven't used before), and it's a bit daunting seeing so many different sellers. Can someone suggest a legit seller? Thanks.

Also, it seems nobody has the black hybrids in stock.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 27, 2017)

ReadyRace said:


> Hey, does anyone know where to get the Urbanfun Hifi hybrids (v1) from? I'm looking at AliExpress right now (which I haven't used before), and it's a bit daunting seeing so many different sellers. Can someone suggest a legit seller? Thanks.
> 
> Also, it seems nobody has the black hybrids in stock.



They are legit.  Just make sure you choose a seller who has had a large number of orders with decent feedback.  Be prepared to wait at least a week or two and possibly 4 or more.  At least they are taking paypal now.  If you find one you are considering you can post the link here if you want others to confirm that you are getting the correct one.


----------



## Fox2twenty

TimeSnow said:


> So I tried rocking the ZSTs this morning, and it was fun! Definitely a LOAD more isolating than the BKs, and the sound quality was pretty great frankly, much better than most cheap-o headphones, by a miles... then I compared them to the BKs, and listen for me, those still win, easily. They're just so damn musical.
> 
> I found moving from the HD650s which I have to use in my lectures to the BKs was.... it is still not "fun" to lose all the nuance and the soundstage, but it's not a huge disappointment... more like a sideways move, instead of a huge leap down.
> 
> Anyway, the BKs are amazing. It's a damn shame more people don't have them.


I missed it.. What are bks?


----------



## vector84 (Sep 27, 2017)

ReadyRace said:


> Hey, does anyone know where to get the Urbanfun Hifi hybrids (v1) from? I'm looking at AliExpress right now (which I haven't used before), and it's a bit daunting seeing so many different sellers. Can someone suggest a legit seller? Thanks.
> 
> Also, it seems nobody has the black hybrids in stock.





mbwilson111 said:


> They are legit.  Just make sure you choose a seller who has had a large number of orders with decent feedback.  Be prepared to wait at least a week or two and possibly 4 or more.  At least they are taking paypal now.  If you find one you are considering you can post the link here if you want others to confirm that you are getting the correct one.


For *original* Urbanfun Hifis (braided cable covering)? I could be wrong, but I don't think you're likely to find them anywhere reputable actually - in fact I would tend to think it's quite the opposite, you'll probably only get them from non-reputable sources that haven't changed over stock yet - most reputable vendors have changed over stock and you can often see in photos or in reviews that they're sending out v2 not v1 as pictured.


----------



## TimeSnow (Sep 27, 2017)

Fox2twenty said:


> I missed it.. What are bks?



Sorry, I was being overly familiar. Lol. 

I mean my Shozy BKs.


----------



## ReadyRace

mbwilson111 said:


> They are legit.  Just make sure you choose a seller who has had a large number of orders with decent feedback.  Be prepared to wait at least a week or two and possibly 4 or more.  At least they are taking paypal now.  If you find one you are considering you can post the link here if you want others to confirm that you are getting the correct one.





vector84 said:


> For *original* Urbanfun Hifis (braided cable covering)? I could be wrong, but I don't think you're likely to find them anywhere reputable actually - in fact I would tend to think it's quite the opposite, you'll probably only get them from non-reputable sources that haven't changed over stock yet - most reputable vendors have changed over stock and you can often see in photos or in reviews that they're sending out v2 not v1 as pictured.



How are these:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/URB...Metal-earbuds-for-iphone-for/32774054014.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...arphone-Headset-Earplug-with/32804696053.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...A-Driver-Noise-Cancelling-In/32811570738.html

Also, is there a big difference between the v2s and v1s?


----------



## vector84

ReadyRace said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/URB...Metal-earbuds-for-iphone-for/32774054014.html


pics of v2 in the reviews



ReadyRace said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...arphone-Headset-Earplug-with/32804696053.html


description is v1, nothing to confirm that



ReadyRace said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...A-Driver-Noise-Cancelling-In/32811570738.html


this one is more difficult, v1 in the review as of late August, review without a pic in mid September though is confusing (sounds like v2 imo, but it's translated)



ReadyRace said:


> Also, is there a big difference between the v2s and v1s?


No one has compared them that I know of.  If you were to go off the manufacturer graphs (*which is a terrible idea!*) they would suggest the v2s have more bass, but really most manufacturer graphs are a total craps shoot, no way of knowing what the test setup was, if it was even the same, if they used some sort of weighting / compensation, etc, all of which would potentially weight the measurements more than other changes.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 27, 2017)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...ssions-sharing-reference-list.805930/page-247

The above thread has many discussions about the physical differences...the cable color change, the fact that the green one now has a gold ring not silver.  The photos in your links are of the original one but I bet you would be sent the new one with the gold ring as I was.

This is a good seller and this is what mine looks like.  The main thing is that it is the hybrid if the hybrid is what you want. On this page there are many photos showing the diffences.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...lgo_pvid=620358d4-35c4-4507-bce7-790fb2df674a

I really wanted the silver ring though.  I would have gotten the black if I had known.


----------



## wastan

ReadyRace said:


> How are these:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/URB...Metal-earbuds-for-iphone-for/32774054014.html
> 
> ...



The problem is a lot of sellers are sticking the word hybrid into their ads when what they're actually selling is the beryllium driver. The latest iteration of the hybrids has a gray cable and it doesn't come in all those colors.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Well, they have it on Amazon UK...if I order within the next half hour, I could have it tomorrow.  £23 is more than I have spent on a pen before. Tempted though...it writes through grease!  How often do you write through grease Slater?  Lol



Well, I don't want to get off topic because we got reminded about even discussing non-Chinese brand IEMs in this thread.

But I will say that it's the best pen I've even owned.

It writes very smooth
The ink cartridges last a ridiculously long time
It doesn't get ink "boogers" on it
Yes it can write in grease but the most useful feature is being able to write sideways (like if you're holding up a pad of paper vertically it will write just fine). This is because the ink cartridge is pressurized, and when I have it in my pocket it doesn't matter what direction it is stored, it will always immediately write. With other pens, they 'dry up' when stored pointing up vs down, and you have to lick them or scribble with them to get the, started. The space pens have NEVER leaked on me; ever. But years ago when I'd carry regular pens, I've ruined pants and coats before from leaking pens.
Also, as far as the price, the price is cheap in the long run compared to other quality pens.

You can get non-telescoping Space Pens for 1/2-1/3 of the price of the telescoping version. But they're longer, and you have a cap to deal with. With the telescoping pen, it's all self contained, and the ink retracts down inside of the pen. The ONLY downsides are 1. no shirt clip (although you can add a clip) and 2. it can roll if you set it on a table. But neither have been an issue with me, as I just carry it in my pocket because it's literally 3" long.

One final word about the cost - the pen is built like a tank, and I've had mine for 10 years. I usually install a refill once every 12-18 months (and that's writing with it daily). So for my pen it's worked out to be a a few dollars a year. You can get refills in black, blue, and red.

They make great gifts too. I've given a few as gifts (to lawyers, nurses, pharmacists, and they all fell in love with it).

If you do get one - make sure you keep an eye on it, as people like to steal them. I've lent them to people or handed it over to have someone sign something, and I have to be sure to "remind" people to give me my pan back haha.

*Since a few of us in this thread have expressed having an interest in pens, I created a new thread so we can freely discuss pens without violating the rules of this thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lets-talk-about-pens.861468/*


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> If you do get one - make sure you keep an eye on it, as people like to steal them. I've lent them to people or handed it over to have someone sign something, and I have to be sure to "remind" people to give me my pan back haha.



Earlier I ordered with 13 minutes to spare.  It will be here tomorrow...probably in about 12 hours.  You should sell these door to door   I dont use shirt clips.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...ssions-sharing-reference-list.805930/page-247
> 
> The above thread has many discussions about the physical differences...the cable color change, the fact that the green one now has a gold ring not silver.  The photos in your links are of the original one but I bet you would be sent the new one with the gold ring as I was.
> 
> ...



Black Sharpie is your friend :0)


----------



## Fox2twenty

Slater said:


> Black Sharpie is your friend :0)


Great tip.


----------



## maxxevv

wastan said:


> The problem is a lot of sellers are sticking the word hybrid into their ads when what they're actually selling is the beryllium driver. The latest iteration of the hybrids has a gray cable and it doesn't come in all those colors.



True.   But not quite correct. 

There are actually a few versions on offer by them at this point. 

i) Urbanfun Hifi Hybrids Ver2, with grey cables. (1BA + 1DD)  In Black and Green anodized colours. 
ii) Urbanfun Beryllium, with single beryllium dynamic driver. In Black and Green anodized but BLACK cables,  White, Red, Yellow, Orange ceramic paint ("Fun Colour"). 
iii) Urbanfun Hifi Beryllium,  1BA + 1 Beryllium dynamic driver. In Fun Colour options. (seems to have in Black and Green anodizing too) 

Note that in (ii) and (iii),  the cable relief, microphone details seem to have been improved and are neater and better done. 

The picts with the silvery, textured cables seem to be the Hifi Version 1.  Not sure if they have brought those back.


----------



## HiFiChris

Ladies and gentlemen, here's my full English review of the Eternal Melody EM-2 dual-BA IEMs: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/09/eternal-melody-em-2-review-english.html#more

Good stuff. Genuinely good stuff.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Anyone here still using Whizzer A15?

We have just got some stock of the A15 and the A15 Pro, 

Both quite different to be honest, but the build feels great and the A15 sounds excellent for the money. With quite a well balanced, but still fun and engaging sound. I was most impressed when I put on some acoustic the amount of detail and air around notes and instruments was superb for the price.


----------



## Slater

maxxevv said:


> True.   But not quite correct.
> 
> There are actually a few versions on offer by them at this point.
> 
> ...



Are you 100% positive on that 3rd option above? The Color version never used to be hybrid.


----------



## vector84 (Sep 28, 2017)

http://www.urbanfunlife.com/show/472.html
http://www.urbanfunlife.com/show/477.html

Those are the product pages for them.  As per here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-213#post-13633441 those descriptions are consistent with how they label a hybrid and a beryllium driver and the breakouts match.

That's at least what Urbanfun claims they make   I'm not sure that the hybrid has a beryllium driver though? I didn't see any of the related characters or translations on skimming through the supposed hybrid page.


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 28, 2017)

Slater said:


> Are you 100% positive on that 3rd option above? The Color version never used to be hybrid.



As Vector84 has pointed out on the hybrids, they are now available in fun colours.

As for the Beryllium Hybrids, I read it from here:

http://www.urbanfunlife.com/show/526.html

Keyword here is "铍" which is chinese for Beryllium. 

Google search :  https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=铍&rlz=1C1CHZL_enSG733SG733&oq=铍&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i61&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

More specifically, this page: 
http://www.zdic.net/appendix/Elements/Beryllium.htm

If you read the description on image 1 of the page, it writes flagship model ” 铍动圈+动铁“ which translates as "Beryllium moving coil (dynamic driver) + Moving Iron (Balanced Armature) "





I may have jumped the gun on their Fun Colour option though.


----------



## crabdog

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Anyone here still using Whizzer A15?
> 
> We have just got some stock of the A15 and the A15 Pro,
> 
> Both quite different to be honest, but the build feels great and the A15 sounds excellent for the money. With quite a well balanced, but still fun and engaging sound. I was most impressed when I put on some acoustic the amount of detail and air around notes and instruments was superb for the price.


I use it for watching videos in bed. Very comfortable and well built. Am really curious about the Pro version.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

crabdog said:


> I use it for watching videos in bed. Very comfortable and well built. Am really curious about the Pro version.



The pro version has better MMCX connector on the body (no wiggle) and has a bit more of a mid centric sound. The bass is tigher and slightly less fun, the sound is more neutral and refined. The A15 is great fun and a joy to listen to the A15 Pro is more grown up.

I hear the A15 to have a very slight "u" signature, and the A15 Pro to have a very slight "n" signature


----------



## crabdog

Oscar-HiFi said:


> The pro version has better MMCX connector on the body (no wiggle) and has a bit more of a mid centric sound. The bass is tigher and slightly less fun, the sound is more neutral and refined. The A15 is great fun and a joy to listen to the A15 Pro is more grown up.
> 
> I hear the A15 to have a very slight "u" signature, and the A15 Pro to have a very slight "n" signature


Sounds like the Pro is a step up. I find the A15 to be just a little too loose and bloated in the bass but overall it's a great IEM.


----------



## crabdog

Here's my review of the Toneking Nine Tail. Those who dare will be rewarded:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19245/


----------



## randomnin

Okay, a while back I lamented the fact that no ear tips fit me very well, but today I seem to have suddenly solved my problem. What seems to prevent IEM sliding out with time is using cheap usual Chinese triple flange ear tips, but before correct insertion I roll up the two lower flanges. Now the lower flange can't be touched at the very beginning of ear canal with fingers, so the ear tip doesn't cover the start of the body of the earpiece after the nozzle as usual (which for some reason is mentioned as the correct position of an ear tip as per Shure manuals), but the sound seems okay.


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> Here's my review of the Toneking Nine Tail. Those who dare will be rewarded:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19245/



It is on my 11/11 list


----------



## crabdog

groucho69 said:


> It is on my 11/11 list


Awesome stuff. Can't wait to hear your impressions!


----------



## mochill

Jvc fxz 200 clone just popped up on AliExpress for about ,$35=-O


----------



## wastan (Sep 28, 2017)

Do you have a link to those flagship UrbanFun being sold on Ali? The original question was how to tell what you are ordering when the sellers are using confusing language.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

crabdog said:


> Here's my review of the Toneking Nine Tail. Those who dare will be rewarded:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19245/



Well crap. That seems incredible. Damn this hobby, constantly making me have the wanderlust...


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> Awesome stuff. Can't wait to hear your impressions!



Well I may as well share the list and ask for comments (no I can't get them all):

svara red

pioneer SE-CH9T

pioneer SE-CH5T

Dynamic Motion DM200H

AKG N40

Toneking nine tail

KINERA H3

Simgot EN700 bass

simgot en700 pro

Macaw GT600S


----------



## crabdog

groucho69 said:


> Well I may as well share the list and ask for comments (no I can't get them all):
> 
> svara red
> 
> ...


Some nice stuff there. Personally I would scratch the H3. How much are you looking at for the DM200H? I see it on Amazon for $331 and while it is very good, frankly I wouldn't pay that much for it.


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> Some nice stuff there. Personally I would scratch the H3. How much are you looking at for the DM200H? I see it on Amazon for $331 and while it is very good, frankly I wouldn't pay that much for it.



I have actually scratched the H3 already after some research (thank you!) The DM200H will still likely be more than I want to pay. Just now my preference runs simgot en700 pro, 
Toneking nine tail,  svara red/AKG N40. I'll see where a deal can be made.


----------



## HungryPanda

Out of that list, pioneer ch9t, the svara reds are my favourite iems


----------



## duo8

Anyone tried those custom-built IEMs yet?


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the excellent MacaW GT600s:

https://head-fi.org/showcase/macaw-gt600s.22595/reviews

  ​


----------



## groucho69

B9Scrambler said:


> My take on the excellent MacaW GT600s:
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/macaw-gt600s.22595/reviews
> 
> ​



Why do you think it is on my list?


----------



## Fox2twenty

The urban funs are interesting. Where do I start? Are they on Gearbest?


----------



## snip3r77

groucho69 said:


> Well I may as well share the list and ask for comments (no I can't get them all):
> 
> svara red
> 
> ...


Do check out the dm5 too


----------



## dontcallmejan

Preferring the Hibiki over my ch9T.  less bass, more forward mids vs the ushaped ch9t. Less soundstage width though.


----------



## snip3r77

dontcallmejan said:


> Preferring the Hibiki over my ch9T.  less bass, more forward mids vs the ushaped ch9t. Less soundstage width though.


I can feel the earbud love in this post hehe


----------



## dontcallmejan

snip3r77 said:


> I can feel the earbud love in this post hehe


I don't use earbuds


----------



## Lurk650

groucho69 said:


> I have actually scratched the H3 already after some research (thank you!) The DM200H will still likely be more than I want to pay. Just now my preference runs simgot en700 pro,
> Toneking nine tail,  svara red/AKG N40. I'll see where a deal can be made.



IDK where you are located but if in the US, don't forget I have my N40 for sale with balanced cable from VE, $220


----------



## thejoker13

groucho69 said:


> Well I may as well share the list and ask for comments (no I can't get them all):
> 
> svara red
> 
> ...


The only one that I own on your list is the none tail, and I can easily recommend them to you. Crabdog said it so much more eloquently and descriptively than I am capable of saying it, but I can heartily agree with him and give them a 2 thumbs up. They're simply great for the money they cost.


----------



## B9Scrambler

groucho69 said:


> Why do you think it is on my list?



Because you're a smart boy


----------



## groucho69

Lurk650 said:


> IDK where you are located but if in the US, don't forget I have my N40 for sale with balanced cable from VE, $220



Ca-na-da


----------



## groucho69

B9Scrambler said:


> Because you're a smart boy



...and read your review...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

The ZS6 have appeared on Amazon with Prime shipping. Guess I'll be ordering a set.


----------



## loomisjohnson

groucho69 said:


> Well I may as well share the list and ask for comments (no I can't get them all):
> 
> svara red
> 
> ...


i just picked up the simgot bass (thanks, lurk) and dig it muchly--its actually more balanced than its name implies and is as richly packaged and built as anything i've seen in this class. if you can get it for less than a hundo on 11/11 it's a good pick. i'm also eyeballing the pioneer, which is bound to drop in price. i do notice that single dynamics seem to be the new trend--these multi-driver hybrids are starting to blur together.


----------



## aaDee

I'm absolutely in love with MEMT X5 & Shanling M2s combo,,, it's so musical,,, I'm enjoying the same songs after long. 
Which other earphones can give the similar sound signature as X5 ? If I want upgrade over X5?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

loomisjohnson said:


> i just picked up the simgot bass (thanks, lurk) and dig it muchly--its actually more balanced than its name implies and is as richly packaged and built as anything i've seen in this class. if you can get it for less than a hundo on 11/11 it's a good pick. i'm also eyeballing the pioneer, which is bound to drop in price. i do notice that single dynamics seem to be the new trend--these multi-driver hybrids are starting to blur together.



I've noticed a LOT of products with "bass" in the name aren't bass-heavy when it comes to chi-fi.


----------



## themindfreak

duo8 said:


> Anyone tried those custom-built IEMs yet?


You mean the custom made universal ones? I got a Fengru 6Ba + 1DD for 170 USD from CKLewis Audio store


----------



## pteixeira

hi there!

I recently purchased the KZ ZS3 but found them to be uncomfortable. 
The medium tip feels too large after a couple of minutes and the small one falls right off the ear 

I also felt they are quite bassy for what I'm accustomed to.

Are there any budget IEMs in that price range that are a bit more comfortable and have slightly less bass?

Related: I was thinking of purchasing comply tips to test, anyone knows if their size differs from the ones that come with the ZS3? 

Many thanks!


----------



## themindfreak

Dammit too many new earphones coming out this few weeks. Is there anyone that could compare Hibiki and the Whizzer A15pro? Or any iem that is musical and mid centric?


----------



## duo8

themindfreak said:


> You mean the custom made universal ones? I got a Fengru 6Ba + 1DD for 170 USD from CKLewis Audio store


Are they any good?
I might buy a 3BA from taobao.


----------



## themindfreak

duo8 said:


> Are they any good?
> I might buy a 3BA from taobao.


IMHO my iem I got I'd say is OK for the price, but it definitely doesnt live up to the expectations of a 6BA + 1 DD configuration. Actually now that I think about it, the fengru 6BA+1DD iem actually sounds really alot like a better SE215. Very big and warm bass with rich vocals never sibilant or harsh and subdued treble with a little sparkle and shimmer with a bigger soundstage than the SE215. Very very similar now that i think about it.


----------



## wastan

pteixeira said:


> hi there!
> 
> I recently purchased the KZ ZS3 but found them to be uncomfortable.
> The medium tip feels too large after a couple of minutes and the small one falls right off the ear
> ...



Try them with foam tips. If you don't have the ZS3 sitting properly in your ear it can be uncomfortable, play around with it because once it's in the proper place it should be incredibly comfortable.


----------



## mochill

Traveler in the house and mind blown already from open box listen, very detailed, balanced, natural, fast, open, tiny. Other iems will have problem competing with it in the price range and above=-O=-O=-O


----------



## loomisjohnson

Ladies and Gentlemen:
Vidal's estimable website, http://www.aproear.co.uk/, has been reworked and now includes music selections. do us the kindness of viewing and offering your criticisms, constructive, snarky or otherwise,


----------



## groucho69

Brilliant!


----------



## groucho69

*NEW ORIGINAL OEM Samsung Galaxy S8 S8+ AKG Ear Buds Headphones Headset EO-IG955*

*$14.99 Ebay*
*Once I got the correct tips it was an incredible steal!*

*

 *


----------



## Skullophile

loomisjohnson said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen:
> Vidal's estimable website, http://www.aproear.co.uk/, has been reworked and now includes music selections. do us the kindness of viewing and offering your criticisms, constructive, snarky or otherwise,


I love the site, my only suggestion is in the graph at the end of the reviews. The numbers are showing your rating out of 10 in relation to other budget iems? Could be good to have another graph next to it showing quantity. Like treble quantity etc.
So at a glance you could see an iems qualities and quantities.


----------



## vladstef

Skullophile said:


> I love the site, my only suggestion is in the graph at the end of the reviews. The numbers are showing your rating out of 10 in relation to other budget iems? Could be good to have another graph next to it showing quantity. Like treble quantity etc.
> So at a glance you could see an iems qualities and quantities.



Agreed that it needs a change, but I always thought that it only showed relationship between certain aspects of a given IEM, sometimes you'd have a low score in the mid range for something that has much much better mid range than something else which got a higher score, and this is just judging from the reviews of both IEMs. It is confusing and thus ends up being out of place, perhaps it should only show quality of each aspect, something that Zeos has been doing on youtube (this is also far from perfect, but having a detailed explanation why something is scored the way it is could be very helpful in the end). Changing all of the graphs is obviously impossible, so there is that issue as well.


----------



## Skullophile

Also on the site you have the budget iem reviews grouped together in brands but it could be better to group them from highest ranked to lowest.


----------



## Lurk650

groucho69 said:


> *NEW ORIGINAL OEM Samsung Galaxy S8 S8+ AKG Ear Buds Headphones Headset EO-IG955*
> 
> *$14.99 Ebay
> Once I got the correct tips it was an incredible steal!*
> ...



Yeah they are surprisingly good. Sold mine in my bundle to @loomisjohnson


----------



## HungryPanda

http://www.wish.com/c/595b8b4da6bdb03790570d29


----------



## snip3r77

groucho69 said:


> *NEW ORIGINAL OEM Samsung Galaxy S8 S8+ AKG Ear Buds Headphones Headset EO-IG955*
> 
> *$14.99 Ebay
> Once I got the correct tips it was an incredible steal!*
> ...


Can one buy just because akg?


----------



## thejoker13

Skullophile said:


> I love the site, my only suggestion is in the graph at the end of the reviews. The numbers are showing your rating out of 10 in relation to other budget iems? Could be good to have another graph next to it showing quantity. Like treble quantity etc.
> So at a glance you could see an iems qualities and quantities.


+1! This is a great !


----------



## Lurk650

HungryPanda said:


> http://www.wish.com/c/595b8b4da6bdb03790570d29


Lol doesn't do anything


----------



## DareTo (Sep 30, 2017)

This whole thread seems to be IEMs. What about chi-fi headphones? I'm specifically looking for wired and sub-$50.

EDIT: I'm stupid. There's already a thread over in the headphones board.


----------



## thejoker13

Lurk650 said:


> Lol doesn't do anything


Really? The link worked for me and it shows the AKG for 6 dollars. I'm not sure if they're genuine or not though. I've heard of some shady products coming from wish.


----------



## chickenmoon

groucho69 said:


> *NEW ORIGINAL OEM Samsung Galaxy S8 S8+ AKG Ear Buds Headphones Headset EO-IG955*
> 
> *$14.99 Ebay
> Once I got the correct tips it was an incredible steal!*
> ...



You've been ripped of, I pay only £5.99 for mine 

As I mentioned earlier in this thread, they are INCREDIBLE value IMO.


----------



## Lurk650

thejoker13 said:


> Really? The link worked for me and it shows the AKG for 6 dollars. I'm not sure if they're genuine or not though. I've heard of some shady products coming from wish.


Now it's working


----------



## snip3r77

chickenmoon said:


> You've been ripped of, I pay only £5.99 for mine
> 
> As I mentioned earlier in this thread, they are INCREDIBLE value IMO.


Share link pls


----------



## chickenmoon

snip3r77 said:


> Share link pls



I've bought three so far from that shop on eBay, all good: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/THE-SPARET...6456012&_sid=1554641382&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

He constantly relist them by batches of 5 so you may want to check again if there is none left. I am sure there are other eBay sellers selling good ones at that kind of price, I couldn't tell you which however.


----------



## Vidal (Oct 1, 2017)

I think Loomis was looking for feedback on the Music aspect rather than the site in general.



Skullophile said:


> I love the site, my only suggestion is in the graph at the end of the reviews. The numbers are showing your rating out of 10 in relation to other budget iems? Could be good to have another graph next to it showing quantity. Like treble quantity etc.
> So at a glance you could see an iems qualities and quantities.



Bass, Mids and Treble are all quantitative not qualitative, I wouldn't break down the frequencies and score them. I view the sound of a IEM as a coherent whole, to score individual aspects of the sound just seems artificial, not criticising other sites that do it just it's not my approach.

I agree it's not perfect and to a certain extent it's relative to the other elements of the IEM's sound also this is done by having a 'control' earphone and set tracks. Overall, I'd probably change a lot of aspects of 'how' I do the reviews in hindsight, but after 170 IEMs you have to stay true to the original methodology to maintain consistency.



Skullophile said:


> Also on the site you have the budget iem reviews grouped together in brands but it could be better to group them from highest ranked to lowest.



You've always been able to sort by any aspect. Use the arrows at the top of the table to sort it by the aspect you want. i.e. by score




Or by brand



I don't want to hijack this thread any further so please feel free to feedback in this thread.


----------



## -sandro-

chickenmoon said:


> You've been ripped of, I pay only £5.99 for mine
> 
> As I mentioned earlier in this thread, they are INCREDIBLE value IMO.



What is the sound signature?


----------



## TJK81

snip3r77 said:


> Share link pls



http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Origina...544704?hash=item41d0002540:g:KSAAAOSwzlNZiHwR

Not for 5.99 but price seems ok. Guess they are originals.


----------



## Holypal

groucho69 said:


> *NEW ORIGINAL OEM Samsung Galaxy S8 S8+ AKG Ear Buds Headphones Headset EO-IG955*
> 
> *$14.99 Ebay
> Once I got the correct tips it was an incredible steal!*
> ...



Are they real or fake?


----------



## chickenmoon

-sandro- said:


> What is the sound signature?



I'd say well balanced despite the V-shape and somewhat between the Pioneer CH9T and the B&O H3, darker than the former and brighter than the latter, excellent sub bass extension, enough air as well. At the price they go it's a crime not get them IMO .


----------



## snip3r77

TJK81 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Origina...544704?hash=item41d0002540:g:KSAAAOSwzlNZiHwR
> 
> Not for 5.99 but price seems ok. Guess they are originals.


Thanks I cart it just because it costs like a cup of Java


----------



## -sandro-

Jesus is there a manufacturer who doesn't make Vshaped sound?


----------



## -sandro-

snip3r77 said:


> Thanks I cart it just because it costs like a cup of Java


I'm worried they're fake.


----------



## chickenmoon

-sandro- said:


> Jesus is there a manufacturer who doesn't make Vshaped sound?



What is actually wrong with V-shape? It lets you perceive lows and highs naturally at low volumes and doesn't force you to crank up volume for a lively sound like flat does.

A few decades back all amplifiers had a loudness switch to boost both ends and today amplifiers don't have loudness switches anymore but most rendering devices are V-shaped instead..


----------



## chickenmoon

-sandro- said:


> I'm worried they're fake.



Buy one from Samsung directly then, it's only £89.


----------



## crabdog

-sandro- said:


> Jesus is there a manufacturer who doesn't make Vshaped sound?


Tin Audio T2. kthx


----------



## snip3r77

https://www.forbes.com/sites/ianmor...view-just-how-good-are-the-akg-tuned-earbuds/


----------



## loomisjohnson

snip3r77 said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/ianmor...view-just-how-good-are-the-akg-tuned-earbuds/


the akg for s8 are certainly a very good $15 pickup (the $99 srp is crazy)--they are as noted, very v-shaped with controlled bass, surprisingly clean, detailed highend and somewhat flat midrange--drums sound very crisp and soundstage has good width. overall, these seem to tuned for maximum inoffensiveness and listenability--they don't have the drive of the other good cheap dynamics (adax, memt, etc.), but are pretty refined--you can tell the akg roots


----------



## duo8 (Oct 1, 2017)

Any suggestion for a IEM that is bright-neutral, detailed and with wide soundstage? Preferably with minimal sibilance, but I can handle some.
Budget $150.

Also how come there seems to be so few reviews of higher end stuff? Most reviewer I've seen only review <$50 stuff.


----------



## HiFiChris

duo8 said:


> Any suggestion for a IEM that is bright-neutral, detailed and with wide soundstage? Preferably with minimal sibilance, but I can handle some.
> Budget $150.



If you could free another $49, the Pai Audio MR3 would fit that description especially well. It prefers hiss-free sources with a low output impedance though.


----------



## groucho69

chickenmoon said:


> You've been ripped of, I pay only £5.99 for mine
> 
> As I mentioned earlier in this thread, they are INCREDIBLE value IMO.



I was not looking for the absolute lowest price. I was looking for a seller that I thought would have genuine merch and would deliver quickly. Seller was in USA and had excellent feedback. Delivered in 1 week as opposed to 6-8 from China. At $14.99 it is a steal.


----------



## groucho69 (Oct 1, 2017)

Holypal said:


> Are they real or fake?



Only a few hours of listening. With supplied tips it was bright and lacked bass. Poor fit. Changed to larger tips and voilà there is more bass than with my K7XX, although a tad muddy to me. Good mids and highs. Great sound stage, isolation and separation. Best $15 I've spent in a long time. I think I might prefer them to the K7XX because I find the foam comfortable but very hot for extended listening. No problem with the IEM. I believe that these are real.


----------



## peter123

-sandro- said:


> What is the sound signature?



Very bassy and a bit muddy. A very poor pair of IEM's for full MSRP ($100) but definitely  good for $15 if you enjoy a bassy sound. They don't fit my preference at all though....


----------



## Toretoshark

What about this it looks good!

High End HiFi Monitor de Auriculares Auriculares de Metal Auriculares De Madera 50mm Dinámico Conductor de Aleación de Berilio y Proteína de Cuero Cable MMCX
http://s.aliexpress.com/N3QBF3QV 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## crabdog

Toretoshark said:


> What about this it looks good!
> 
> High End HiFi Monitor de Auriculares Auriculares de Metal Auriculares De Madera 50mm Dinámico Conductor de Aleación de Berilio y Proteína de Cuero Cable MMCX
> http://s.aliexpress.com/N3QBF3QV
> (from AliExpress Android)


They look pretty sweet. There's a thread for asian over ear phones here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/


----------



## thebigredpolos

crabdog said:


> Tin Audio T2. kthx


Does this mean that someone's actually heard them?!  I/ve been eyeing them for a while, but haven't pulled the trigger since no one has mentioned their sound signature yet.


----------



## Shadab Nabil (Oct 1, 2017)

Have been trying to use my ZS5. But there is a certain spike in god knows what frequency which I'm unable to bear. I've got cheaper IEM's that I can listen for hours. Have tried EQing but no result. The bass extension is also not that deep.

What can I do??....I thought they had a universal SQ


----------



## crabdog

thebigredpolos said:


> Does this mean that someone's actually heard them?!  I/ve been eyeing them for a while, but haven't pulled the trigger since no one has mentioned their sound signature yet.


It's very balanced with a bass leaning towards neutral and excellent sub-bass extension. Great instrument separation and detail with a boost in the upper mids. Very mature sounding iem and very different to the usual V-shaped sig that you get from budget earphones. V good build quality although I do have some reservations about the cable but then it's MMCX so you could change it if desired.


----------



## crabdog

Shadab Nabil said:


> Have been trying to use my ZS5. But there is a certain spike in god knows what frequency which I'm unable to bear. I've got cheaper IEM's that I can listen for hours. Have tried EQing but no result. The bass extension is also not that deep.
> 
> What can I do??....I thought they had a universal SQ


First of all are you getting a good seal? A bad seal will nerf the bass and make the overall sound seem brighter. Try some different tips if you haven't already - a lot of people suggest comply or other foam tips. Haven't heard the ZS5 myself but most people seem to say that it's pretty harsh in the treble. Take a look in the dedicated KZ thread as there's some people who have devised simple mods to tame the highs.


----------



## duo8

Shadab Nabil said:


> Have been trying to use my ZS5. But there is a certain spike in god knows what frequency which I'm unable to bear. I've got cheaper IEM's that I can listen for hours. Have tried EQing but no result. The bass extension is also not that deep.
> 
> What can I do??....I thought they had a universal SQ


There's a "v2" batch of ZS5 that has a treble bump. If you bought it after august you probably have the v2.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Shadab Nabil said:


> Have been trying to use my ZS5. But there is a certain spike in god knows what frequency which I'm unable to bear. I've got cheaper IEM's that I can listen for hours. Have tried EQing but no result. The bass extension is also not that deep.
> 
> What can I do??....I thought they had a universal SQ



What tips are you using? Comply foams solved all my issues with the ZS5.


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> First of all are you getting a good seal? A bad seal will nerf the bass and make the overall sound seem brighter. Try some different tips if you haven't already - a lot of people suggest comply or other foam tips. Haven't heard the ZS5 myself *but most people seem to say that it's pretty harsh in the treble. *Take a look in the dedicated KZ thread as there's some people who have devised simple mods to tame the highs.



Only v2 of ZS5 has treble issue because it has double BA inside nozzle instead one in shell like v1.

Btw guys, been away from this thread long time - any recommendations? Anything new out there with SQ and price level like ZS5 v1 ?

If not, thinking about trying Kinera BD05 ...been looking and reading good things about them long time and want to try. Or should I take something alse?


----------



## TJK81

Shadab Nabil said:


> Have been trying to use my ZS5. But there is a certain spike in god knows what frequency which I'm unable to bear. I've got cheaper IEM's that I can listen for hours. Have tried EQing but no result. The bass extension is also not that deep.
> 
> What can I do??....I thought they had a universal SQ



@SomeGuyDude: Truth. Foams solves problems with harshness of the ZS5 rev.2.


----------



## Vidal

CoiL said:


> Only v2 of ZS5 has treble issue because it has double BA inside nozzle instead one in shell like v1.
> 
> Btw guys, been away from this thread long time - any recommendations? Anything new out there with SQ and price level like ZS5 v1 ?
> 
> If not, thinking about trying Kinera BD05 ...been looking and reading good things about them long time and want to try. Or should I take something alse?



EMI CI880 (or whatever they're branded as this week) hard to beat for the price.


----------



## thebigredpolos

crabdog said:


> It's very balanced with a bass leaning towards neutral and excellent sub-bass extension. Great instrument separation and detail with a boost in the upper mids. Very mature sounding iem and very different to the usual V-shaped sig that you get from budget earphones. V good build quality although I do have some reservations about the cable but then it's MMCX so you could change it if desired.


Oh dang, the cable was one of the things I was looking forward to, it looked pretty solid.  Can I ask what the reservations are?


----------



## RyanM (Oct 1, 2017)

pteixeira said:


> hi there!
> 
> I recently purchased the KZ ZS3 but found them to be uncomfortable.
> The medium tip feels too large after a couple of minutes and the small one falls right off the ear
> ...





CoiL said:


> Only v2 of ZS5 has treble issue because it has double BA inside nozzle instead one in shell like v1.
> 
> Btw guys, been away from this thread long time - any recommendations? Anything new out there with SQ and price level like ZS5 v1 ?
> 
> If not, thinking about trying Kinera BD05 ...been looking and reading good things about them long time and want to try. Or should I take something alse?




The Kinera is a really good earphone for the price. It’s very comfortable and light as well.


----------



## crabdog

thebigredpolos said:


> Oh dang, the cable was one of the things I was looking forward to, it looked pretty solid.  Can I ask what the reservations are?


Nothing major, it's just showing signs of oxidation with some hints of green above the y-split. Apart from that it's quite nice


----------



## -sandro-

chickenmoon said:


> What is actually wrong with V-shape?



That I don't like it especially deeply Vshaped, oh god! For me it forces me to crank the volume up because the mids are recessed and and I end up with highs too loud.


----------



## Khalid762

would picking up the KZ zs5 for $19 be a no brainer or am i better off getting the KZ zs6 for $36. Mostly listen to hip hop off of a smartphone or laptop.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Khalid762 said:


> would picking up the KZ zs5 for $19 be a no brainer or am i better off getting the KZ zs6 for $36. Mostly listen to hip hop off of a smartphone or laptop.



I'd call the 5 a no-brainer, but until I hear the 6 I can't really say for absolute certain if it's worth it. There aren't a lot of reviews of the 6 currently (mine is out for delivery today).


----------



## thebigredpolos

crabdog said:


> Nothing major, it's just showing signs of oxidation with some hints of green above the y-split. Apart from that it's quite nice


Ah, so mainly just aesthetic reservations?  2 of my KZ cables and my TFZ 1S cable are starting to do that as well.  Ended up making the purchase, since the app price and seller coupon dropped it down to $37.  Couldn't really argue with that.


----------



## crabdog

thebigredpolos said:


> Ah, so mainly just aesthetic reservations?  2 of my KZ cables and my TFZ 1S cable are starting to do that as well.  Ended up making the purchase, since the app price and seller coupon dropped it down to $37.  Couldn't really argue with that.


Good stuff. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Sylmar

Anyone familiar with the Svara Red? Wonder about it's characteristics.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Sylmar said:


> Anyone familiar with the Svara Red? Wonder about it's characteristics.



There's a bunch of people raving about the Reds in this thread. I'm sure a few will pop out.


----------



## Sylmar

SomeGuyDude said:


> There's a bunch of people raving about the Reds in this thread. I'm sure a few will pop out.



Hopefully, this one flew under the radar for me.


----------



## groucho69

Sylmar said:


> Anyone familiar with the Svara Red? Wonder about it's characteristics.



https://www.head-fi.org/search/2658...o]=0&c[p][sonnb_xengallery_photo][aperture]=0


----------



## Sylmar

groucho69 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/search/2658...o]=0&c[p][sonnb_xengallery_photo][aperture]=0



Thanks mate but in my browser it leads to a dead link.


----------



## groucho69

Search gives 2 pages of results


----------



## Qualcheduno

Sylmar said:


> Thanks mate but in my browser it leads to a dead link.


https://www.head-fi.org/search/2658874/?q=Svara+Red&o=relevance

Try this


----------



## loomisjohnson

Sylmar said:


> Anyone familiar with the Svara Red? Wonder about it's characteristics.


i have observed that the current crop of hyped chifis--savra, pioneer, t2, simgot--are all single dynamics. sort of a back-to-the roots thing...


----------



## vector84

loomisjohnson said:


> i have observed that the current crop of hyped chifis--savra, pioneer, t2, simgot--are all single dynamics. sort of a back-to-the roots thing...


Is the T2 a single dynamic?  NiceHCK and Penon Audio list them as 10mm + 6mm and the breakout looks like it has two diaphragms / voice coils (but maybe one magnet, like say the UiiSii CM5?)


----------



## Fox2twenty

So TFZ drop on MASSDROP.

What is the difference between the 1,3,and 5? They say they have the same driver....


----------



## SomeGuyDude

loomisjohnson said:


> i have observed that the current crop of hyped chifis--savra, pioneer, t2, simgot--are all single dynamics. sort of a back-to-the roots thing...



And sometime later we'll go back to hybrids. Or maybe just multi-BA. Pretty much what'll happen is talented companies want to separate from the pack so they do something others aren't doing.


----------



## Slater

Khalid762 said:


> would picking up the KZ zs5 for $19 be a no brainer or am i better off getting the KZ zs6 for $36. Mostly listen to hip hop off of a smartphone or laptop.



The ZS5 depends on if its v1 or v2.

I think the v1 is a no brainer at $19.

The ZS5 and ZS6 are source sensitive though, so they may sound superb or like crap on 1, the other, or both.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Slater said:


> The ZS5 depends on if its v1 or v2.
> 
> I think the v1 is a no brainer at $19.
> 
> The ZS5 and ZS6 are source sensitive though, so they may sound superb or like crap on 1, the other, or both.



The ZS6 needs some cable/tip swaps to really sound right. I think I got mine like I want it, but out of the box the ZS6 would absolutely stun someone with how sibilant they are.


----------



## euge

Fox2twenty said:


> So TFZ drop on MASSDROP.
> 
> What is the difference between the 1,3,and 5? They say they have the same driver....



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tfz...sions-now-with-1-3-5-and-king-reviews.852820/


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Fox2twenty said:


> So TFZ drop on MASSDROP.
> 
> What is the difference between the 1,3,and 5? They say they have the same driver....



5 is a double driver, the 3 and 1 aren't, and the King uses a peculiar double driver setup. 

The 5 is a really great product if you like bass. They're not basshead cannons, but the bass is bumped and they sound great with energetic music.


----------



## HiFiChris

SomeGuyDude said:


> 5 is a double driver, the 3 and 1 aren't, and the King uses a peculiar double driver setup.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the 5 and King single dynamic driver IEMs with drivers that have two voice coils (more or less like the RHA T20)?


----------



## snip3r77

Fox2twenty said:


> So TFZ drop on MASSDROP.
> 
> What is the difference between the 1,3,and 5? They say they have the same driver....


I want to know also


----------



## snip3r77

SomeGuyDude said:


> 5 is a double driver, the 3 and 1 aren't, and the King uses a peculiar double driver setup.
> 
> The 5 is a really great product if you like bass. They're not basshead cannons, but the bass is bumped and they sound great with energetic music.


Is the 5 with metal housing ?


----------



## eaglesgift

snip3r77 said:


> I want to know also


Just take a look at the link that euge posted - got all the details in there.


----------



## eaglesgift

snip3r77 said:


> Is the 5 with metal housing ?


Yes


----------



## Ahmad313

Anybody here have any information about the Shozy's flagship model the " Star ll",  it looks really great  ,


----------



## Fox2twenty

SomeGuyDude said:


> 5 is a double driver, the 3 and 1 aren't, and the King uses a peculiar double driver setup.
> 
> The 5 is a really great product if you like bass. They're not basshead cannons, but the bass is bumped and they sound great with energetic music.


Thanks for the summary! I didn't realize the 5 was a dd. That's intriguing, and I don't mind bass.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

HiFiChris said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the 5 and King single dynamic driver IEMs with drivers that have two voice coils (more or less like the RHA T20)?



The King, if I recall, is two dynamic drivers facing one another in a kind of double-chamber fashion.


----------



## trumpethead

groucho69 said:


> *NEW ORIGINAL OEM Samsung Galaxy S8 S8+ AKG Ear Buds Headphones Headset EO-IG955*
> 
> *$14.99 Ebay
> Once I got the correct tips it was an incredible steal!*
> ...



Picked up a pair for 12 bucks free shipping!!


----------



## crabdog

SomeGuyDude said:


> The King, if I recall, is two dynamic drivers facing one another in a kind of double-chamber fashion.


A little research can dispel speculation:  

TFZ Exlusive King - 12mm Double magnetic circuit Graphene driver
TFZ Series 5 - 9.0MM Double magnetic circuit graphene driver


----------



## Fox2twenty

crabdog said:


> A little research can dispel speculation:
> 
> TFZ Exlusive King - 12mm Double magnetic circuit Graphene driver
> TFZ Series 5 - 9.0MM Double magnetic circuit graphene driver


Sure. And Massdrop says the 1 3 5 all have 9mm drivers. So you're saying the price difference is just for metal housings?


----------



## crabdog

Fox2twenty said:


> Sure. And Massdrop says the 1 3 5 all have 9mm drivers. So you're saying the price difference is just for metal housings?


Review link is in the first post on this page. They all have different tuning/signatures but yes, presumably the 5 costs more because it's metal.


----------



## Fox2twenty

I think I found what we were looking for -

"*Vs. Exclusive Series:*
_
Exclusive 3:_ The 1 is brighter than the 3 with lessened mid quantity and similar bass presence. The 3's more relaxed treble and slightly more prominent mid-range makes them more balanced to my ears. Sound and imaging qualities on the 3 are a huge leap forward. The 3's more impressive sound quality, nearly in line with the 5 and King, and improved build quality (steel face plates vs. plastic) make it an easy recommendation over the 1.

_Exclusive 5:_ The 5 falls between 1 and 3 in terms of brightness. It takes the qualities of the 3 I enjoyed over the 1 and makes them even better. Even greater texturing and weight to it's presentation, further improved imaging, separation and layering. The only caveat is the 5's overall sound stage size is the least expansive of the lineup. Still, it's better than average and the way it moves sound around more than makes up for that small negative in my mind.""


----------



## TimeSnow

As soon as I have access to the TFZ stuff on Amazon I'll be buying a 3 or a 5. I actually love the red/blue 3...though the silver 5 is great as well.


----------



## Vidal

trumpethead said:


> Picked up a pair for 12 bucks free shipping!!



I ordered a pair off eBay, I can only assume they're fakes as they sound garbage.


----------



## duo8

Was checking taobao, found this thing which got a lot of reviews. Is there a detailed review of this? They even provided FR chart in the listing.
https://world.taobao.com/item/528037849818.htm


----------



## TJK81

This guy made a review of the TFZ S 1,3,5. They call them Tazerface .
Make yourself an opinion.


----------



## Slater

duo8 said:


> Was checking taobao, found this thing which got a lot of reviews. Is there a detailed review of this? They even provided FR chart in the listing.
> https://world.taobao.com/item/528037849818.htm



Nice. I'm a sucker for clear shells. You can make sure it's put together cleanly, and wired properly. I've had multi-driver IEMs before where they didn't hook up a wire to one of the drivers. Was easy to take photos and get a refund.


----------



## TimeSnow

Ahmad313 said:


> Anybody here have any information about the Shozy's flagship model the " Star ll",  it looks really great  ,


Considering how much I love my BKs I'm definitely interested in these.


----------



## mbwilson111

TimeSnow said:


> Considering how much I love my BKs I'm definitely interested in these.



...and so it begins....but where will it end...


----------



## TimeSnow

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and so it begins....but where will it end...


Never give up, never surrender.


----------



## Slater (Oct 3, 2017)

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and so it begins....but where will it end...



When you're living in a van down by the river...


----------



## groucho69

Fox2twenty said:


> I think I found what we were looking for -
> 
> "*Vs. Exclusive Series:*
> _
> ...



This is why I got the 5


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> When you're living in a van down by the river..



uh oh...I can see the river from my house....there are big white vans parked along the road...


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> uh oh...I can see the river from my house....there are big white vans parked along the road...



Go down there and ask if anyone has seen Matt Foley.


----------



## Fox2twenty

mbwilson111 said:


> uh oh...I can see the river from my house....there are big white vans parked along the road...


Just head-fiers


----------



## Ahmad313

TimeSnow said:


> Considering how much I love my BKs I'm definitely interested in these.


They are available on Penon Audio Store  , the price is $429, so just wait and see some impressions/reviews  .


----------



## TimeSnow (Oct 3, 2017)

Ahmad313 said:


> They are available on Penon Audio Store  , the price is $429, so just wait and see some impressions/reviews  .



Thanks!

And yes.

I found the text very interesting, especially this bit:

"In this year, the engineering team communicated with the American Knowles engineers to seek technical support on the core components, and finally found a driver that could meet the requirements, using the ER4 frame driver to open a hole through the technology, increase the driver intake air Volume to enhance some low frequency band, and expand the sound field."

That sounds suitably serious.

They also seem to be significantly MORE expensive than the US model they seem to be based on?!

Of course the Shozys I have are so good they're worth considering on that alone.


----------



## mochill

You would love the shozy star ii


----------



## Fox2twenty

mochill said:


> You would love the shozy star ii


Cool


----------



## Sam L

Question for you guys...

What chi-fi models under $30 have a braided cable, or at least something that doesn't retain a whole lot of memory since I pack my iems in a case?

I know the xiaomi piston 3 has a partially braided cable, what else? I


----------



## trumpethead

Vidal said:


> I ordered a pair off eBay, I can only assume they're fakes as they sound garbage.



I ordered from eBay too...tried to pick a seller with good feedback. Hoping they are not fakes. Will report back.


----------



## teesui

Sam L said:


> Question for you guys...
> 
> What chi-fi models under $30 have a braided cable, or at least something that doesn't retain a whole lot of memory since I pack my iems in a case?
> 
> I know the xiaomi piston 3 has a partially braided cable, what else? I




Do you mean braided as in a fabric cable (since you use the Xiaomi Piston 3 as an example)? If so, the DZAT DF-10 has a partially fabric cable like the Xiaomi.

but if we're talking about braided cable as taking the individual wires and braiding them together, the only one I can think of is the AuGlamour R8, Or a KZ ZST + an upgrade cable.


----------



## Fox2twenty

teesui said:


> Do you mean braided as in a fabric cable (since you use the Xiaomi Piston 3 as an example)? If so, the DZAT DF-10 has a partially fabric cable like the Xiaomi.
> 
> but if we're talking about braided cable as taking the individual wires and braiding them together, the only one I can think of is the AuGlamour R8, Or a KZ ZST + an upgrade cable.


Go KZ ZS6 and upgrade cable.


----------



## Saoshyant

Fox2twenty said:


> Go KZ ZS6 and upgrade cable.



That blows the budget


----------



## Fox2twenty

Saoshyant said:


> That blows the budget


Oh. My bad. ES3 is good.


----------



## Sam L

oops, you are indeed correct to note the difference. I originally meant fabric covering but the real goal is something decently supple, which a braided cable will allow as well. I just wasn't thinking that a high quality braided cable could be found on an iem in the $20 to $30 range?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Sam L said:


> oops, you are indeed correct to note the difference. I originally meant fabric covering but the real goal is something decently supple, which a braided cable will allow as well. I just wasn't thinking that a high quality braided cable could be found on an iem in the $20 to $30 range?



The Mixcder X5 might be a good one even if it doesn't have a fabric cable. It uses a twisted cable inside a durable sheath. Memory is pretty minimal and it's proven quite durable over. Sounds good too. Personally I can't stand most fabric cables due to cable noise and fraying after a short period at bend points. They almost always disappoint.

https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/04/19/mixcder-x5-budget-all-star/

https://www.amazon.com/Mixcder-Headphones-Lightweight-Headsets-Sumsang/dp/B06XD6QTT7


----------



## Fox2twenty

B9Scrambler said:


> The Mixcder X5 might be a good one even if it doesn't have a fabric cable. It uses a twisted cable inside a durable sheath. Memory is pretty minimal and it's proven quite durable over. Sounds good too. Personally I can't stand most fabric cables due to cable noise and fraying after a short period at bend points. They almost always disappoint.
> 
> https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/04/19/mixcder-x5-budget-all-star/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mixcder-Headphones-Lightweight-Headsets-Sumsang/dp/B06XD6QTT7


Imma check these out..


----------



## Slater

Sam L said:


> oops, you are indeed correct to note the difference. I originally meant fabric covering but the real goal is something decently supple, which a braided cable will allow as well. I just wasn't thinking that a high quality braided cable could be found on an iem in the $20 to $30 range?



I have a few of these KZ cables and really like them: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...ver-Cable-0-75mm-2-Pin-2-PIN/32824706338.html


----------



## Fox2twenty

Slater said:


> I have a few of these KZ cables and really like them: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...ver-Cable-0-75mm-2-Pin-2-PIN/32824706338.html


Those keep popping up.. Maybe I'll get them..


----------



## Slater

Fox2twenty said:


> Those keep popping up.. Maybe I'll get them..



They work on the ZS3, ZS5, and ZS6 too. Just gotta trim the plastic on the ends.

I do with they had 90-degree 3.5mm plug, but I'll just swap them out to 90s if the stock end ever flakes out. So far the cables have held up great. It's absolutely amazing what $8 will buy you nowadays.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Slater said:


> They work on the ZS3, ZS5, and ZS6 too. Just gotta trim the plastic on the ends.
> 
> I do with they had 90-degree 3.5mm plug, but I'll just swap them out to 90s if the stock end ever flakes out. So far the cables have held up great. It's absolutely amazing what $8 will buy you nowadays.



They actually make one with a 90 degree, it just has plastic connectors instead of metal. It's the one I bought and AFAIK the wiring is the exact same.


----------



## HiFiChris

DHL, is you drunk?!


----------



## snip3r77

HiFiChris said:


> DHL, is you drunk?!


Clocking miles,  bro


----------



## peter123

Vidal said:


> I ordered a pair off eBay, I can only assume they're fakes as they sound garbage.



I can send you my original pair to compare with, should be interesting just to know whether or not the cheap ones are real. I don't care much for the original ones though and I'm pretty sure that you won't either


----------



## Slater

SomeGuyDude said:


> They actually make one with a 90 degree, it just has plastic connectors instead of metal. It's the one I bought and AFAIK the wiring is the exact same.



Wow, good to know. I thought that particular woven cable was only available with metal ends where they plug into the shell and a straight metal 3.5mm end.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Sam L said:


> Question for you guys...
> 
> What chi-fi models under $30 have a braided cable, or at least something that doesn't retain a whole lot of memory since I pack my iems in a case?
> 
> I know the xiaomi piston 3 has a partially braided cable, what else? I


Einsear T2


----------



## smwatson90

Hi guys

Long time reader, first time poster.

Are there any good Chinese / Asian portable on-ear phones with active NC? I'm thinking along the lines of the AKG N60NC. 

Thanks


----------



## Slater

smwatson90 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> ...



Welcome friend. 

This thread is for IEMs.

You want THIS thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/


----------



## ruckus1027

Alrighty guys, so I thought I'd ask for some recommendations.  My taste for sound signature: neutral but leans towards analytical with enough low end presence.  I've really really enjoyed my Takstar Pro 80/Gemini HSR 1000 HP and Superlux 381F.  It should be said that I'm a huge sucker for unbeatable value.  My Superlux cable broke and I was going to just buy another one, but I haven't been up to date with new stuff so I decided to poke around and noticed KZ iems and wanted to see if they have an offering that might match my Superlux?  I like their Bluetooth cable option.  Thanks.


----------



## Vidal

peter123 said:


> I can send you my original pair to compare with, should be interesting just to know whether or not the cheap ones are real. I don't care much for the original ones though and I'm pretty sure that you won't either



They were missing the AKG markings on the earpiece so I assumed they were fakes - the seller has agreed to a return and it'll cost him £3 to get them back. That did make me wonder if they're just unbranded, you wouldn't pay to get fakes back. 

Either way they were pretty poor.


----------



## Fox2twenty

ruckus1027 said:


> Alrighty guys, so I thought I'd ask for some recommendations.  My taste for sound signature: neutral but leans towards analytical with enough low end presence.  I've really really enjoyed my Takstar Pro 80/Gemini HSR 1000 HP and Superlux 381F.  It should be said that I'm a huge sucker for unbeatable value.  My Superlux cable broke and I was going to just buy another one, but I haven't been up to date with new stuff so I decided to poke around and noticed KZ iems and wanted to see if they have an offering that might match my Superlux?  I like their Bluetooth cable option.  Thanks.


I really think you would like zs5. I don't have the Zs6 yet, but those seem to fit the bill as well.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Fox2twenty said:


> I really think you would like zs5. I don't have the Zs6 yet, but those seem to fit the bill as well.


For more bass but less Soundstage than ZS5, the ES3 is pretty great as well.


----------



## ruckus1027

Fox2twenty said:


> I really think you would like zs5. I don't have the Zs6 yet, but those seem to fit the bill as well.



Hey thanks for that! I'm actually reading about the ZS5 as we speak!


----------



## Lurk650

UiiSii CM5 finally dropped to $20.99 in Red on Amazon, Black is still $19 and Blue is $29.99. Didn't want black so now I jumped on Red just to have a cheap pair of IEMs for bedside since I sold off all my budget stuff.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Lurk650 said:


> UiiSii CM5 finally dropped to $20.99 in Red on Amazon, Black is still $19 and Blue is $29.99. Didn't want black so now I jumped on Red just to have a cheap pair of IEMs for bedside since I sold off all my budget stuff.


Good move. I have mine waiting for me.


----------



## Skullophile

UiiSii CM5 is on Amazon Canada, but before I pull the trigger are those cables detatchable? I can't tell from the listing. 
Thanks dudes.


----------



## waveriderhawaii (Oct 4, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Marketing BS but the Senzer H1 was a hot buy when it first hit this board. I still think it holds up well against newer earphones, maybe lacks some outright clarity and the bass is a touch boomy at times. If the H2 curbs the bass then it'll be a decent buy.



Hello Vidal. I noticed a discrepancy about the Senzer H1 on your site. In you*r Budget IEMs Review List*, the H1 is rated 8.5, but in the actuual *review of the Senzer H1*, it is rated 8.8. There was no way, that I saw, to contact you through your website, so I am posting here.


----------



## Vidal

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hello Vidal. I noticed a discrepancy about the Senzer H1 on your site. In you*r Budget IEMs Review List*, the H1 is rated 8.5, but in the actuual *review of the Senzer H1*, it is rated 8.8. There was no way, that I saw, to contact you through your website, so I am posting here.



Cheers for spotting, all fixed


----------



## HiFiChris

For those interested in the iBasso DX200 and especially the fully balanced AMP3 module, my English review went online earlier today: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/10/ibasso-dx200-amp3-review-english.html#more


----------



## Lurk650

Skullophile said:


> UiiSii CM5 is on Amazon Canada, but before I pull the trigger are those cables detatchable? I can't tell from the listing.
> Thanks dudes.


No


----------



## waveriderhawaii

The Seahf AWK-009 seems to come in two versions. One with a flat cable, and one with a round cable. Is there any difference in sound or build quality? Any advantages/disadvantages to either? Mahalo.


----------



## alvinlim2010

Anyone saw this beast? 
Rose Mini6 6 Balanced Armature HiFi Audiophile MMCX Detachable In-ear Earphone IEMs
http://s.aliexpress.com/jQbQBFj2 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## loomisjohnson

waveriderhawaii said:


> The Seahf AWK-009 seems to come in two versions. One with a flat cable, and one with a round cable. Is there any difference in sound or build quality? Any advantages/disadvantages to either? Mahalo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mbwilson111

waveriderhawaii said:


> The Seahf AWK-009 seems to come in two versions. One with a flat cable, and one with a round cable. Is there any difference in sound or build quality? Any advantages/disadvantages to either? Mahalo.



Mine, which were ordered from aliexpress for £11, are have the same cable and strain relief as in the first photo.  The tips are like the second photo... probably just a difference in color.  I don't have a problem with the cable tangling but it is very sprongy.  I like this iem though and it sounds great.  I thought I would find it too bright but I don't.  Maybe I am not actually treble sensitive like I thought?  I do listen at lower volume than some so I guess I am sensitive to loudness.  I often can hear people whispering in another room and actually hear what they are saying.  This is not necessarily a good thing


----------



## loomisjohnson

i believe (but cannot warrant) that the flat cable version (which i have) is the american/amazon version, which are currently $9.81; the round cable version (which vidal reviewed) is the slightlier pricier asian version--afaik they have the same shell and sound identical. i'd opt for the cheaper flat (amazon) version, as the cable is non-tangly. vg iem


----------



## SomeGuyDude

alvinlim2010 said:


> Anyone saw this beast?
> Rose Mini6 6 Balanced Armature HiFi Audiophile MMCX Detachable In-ear Earphone IEMs
> http://s.aliexpress.com/jQbQBFj2
> (from AliExpress Android)



DAMN those are tiny for a 6BA.


----------



## robervaul




----------



## duo8

SomeGuyDude said:


> DAMN those are tiny for a 6BA.


Some managed 8BA in a shure shell so it's quite possible.


----------



## Slater

robervaul said:


>




From my experience with the KZ LP3, I wouldn’t go within 50ft of any more KZ headphones. Earphones?Absolutely. Headphones? You may as well flush the money down your toilet IMO.

Granted, I don’t have any experience with the LP5, but judging from that video - the headband materials and stitching, the earpads, and the frame as he was creaking and flexing it around - I don’t see anything there that convinces me that they’re any better build quality than the embarrassing LP3.

For about the same money you can get a Bluedio or Ausdom headphone, which are in another league.

I hope someone on HF buys the LP5 and proves me wrong. I love KZ and strongly believe that if they were really serious and determined, they could do to the headphone market what they’ve proven they can do to the earphone market.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I don't know man. Their old LP series headphones are pretty badass in terms of build and sound decent with HM5 pads.  I would give the LP5 a shot.


----------



## Slater (Oct 5, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> I don't know man. Their old LP series headphones are pretty badass in terms of build and sound decent with HM5 pads.  I would give the LP5 a shot.



I had the LP3, and it’s hands down the worst built and worst sounding headphone I’ve ever owned. It reminded me of what you’d get with an 80s Sanyo cassette walkman.

I assume you had some different model (LP1 or 2)?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> I had the LP3, and it’s hands down the worst built and worst sounding headphone I’ve ever owned.
> 
> I assume you had some different model (LP1 or 2)?



LPS, one of their V-Moda rips.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> LPS, one of their V-Moda rips.



Dang, now we’re talking! They still sell that?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Dang, now we’re talking! They still sell that?



Nope. Long discontinued.


----------



## Fox2twenty

SomeGuyDude said:


> DAMN those are tiny for a 6BA.


Wow. Cool.


----------



## Cya|\| (Oct 5, 2017)

Where can I get an authentic vivo xe800? I found it on penonaudio, but 100 dollars is too much.
Ah, what tips do you recommend that fit the xe800? Is the nozzle the same as the vsonic?


----------



## Fox2twenty

Man, I wanted some vmoda knock offs.


----------



## Lurk650

It's nice working at a bank in a grocery store that has an Amazon Locker. Got my new cable for  my CH9T and the CM5 right now. Of course can't listen until I'm on lunch. CM5 has great presentation.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Lurk650 said:


> It's nice working at a bank in a grocery store that has an Amazon Locker. Got my new cable for  my CH9T and the CM5 right now. Of course can't listen until I'm on lunch. CM5 has great presentation.


This is exciting.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine, which were ordered from aliexpress for £11, are have the same cable and strain relief as in the first photo.  The tips are like the second photo... probably just a difference in color.  I don't have a problem with the cable tangling but it is very sprongy.  I like this iem though and it sounds great.  I thought I would find it too bright but I don't.  Maybe I am not actually treble sensitive like I thought?  I do listen at lower volume than some so I guess I am sensitive to loudness.  I often can hear people whispering in another room and actually hear what they are saying.  This is not necessarily a good thing



Dayum you got some crazy hearing brah haha. You would make a good spy. Mahalo for the insight.




loomisjohnson said:


> i believe (but cannot warrant) that the flat cable version (which i have) is the american/amazon version, which are currently $9.81; the round cable version (which vidal reviewed) is the slightlier pricier asian version--afaik they have the same shell and sound identical. i'd opt for the cheaper flat (amazon) version, as the cable is non-tangly. vg iem



TY Loomis. That's kinda what I was hoping to hear. U.S. version seems like a steal. Thanks for all your reviews and posts here. Do you have a website?


----------



## loomisjohnson

waveriderhawaii said:


> Dayum you got some crazy hearing brah haha. You would make a good spy. Mahalo for the insight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm a proud contributor to vidal's estimable asian provocative ear (http://www.aproear.co.uk/), which now features music reviews, political screeds and showgirls.


----------



## Fox2twenty

loomisjohnson said:


> i'm a proud contributor to vidal's estimable asian provocative ear (http://www.aproear.co.uk/), which now features music reviews, political screeds and showgirls.


Ever expanding empire eh?


----------



## groucho69

loomisjohnson said:


> i'm a proud contributor to vidal's estimable asian provocative ear (http://www.aproear.co.uk/), which now features music reviews, political screeds and showgirls.


----------



## wastan

Slater said:


> I had the LP3, and it’s hands down the worst built and worst sounding headphone I’ve ever owned. It reminded me of what you’d get with an 80s Sanyo cassette walkman.
> 
> I assume you had some different model (LP1 or 2)?



The only problem I had with the LP3 was needing a touch of superglue to hold the silver metal rings in place. Once you put on the large pads, they were quite comfy and decent sounding for a pair of >$20 headphones. The cables are that classic KZ brown stuff but otherwise they look reasonably sharp.


----------



## Lurk650

Listened to the CM5 for about an hour on my lunch break, used my Fiio M3 and Galaxy S8 with stock tips. The butterfly tips are good, other tips are useless for me, even the largest doesn't seal. For the price they are initially really good, quite a bit v-shaped, vocals aren't super intelligible which kind of sucks but hey it is what it is. Wll see how they burn in.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Lurk650 said:


> Listened to the CM5 for about an hour on my lunch break, used my Fiio M3 and Galaxy S8 with stock tips. The butterfly tips are good, other tips are useless for me, even the largest doesn't seal. For the price they are initially really good, quite a bit v-shaped, vocals aren't super intelligible which kind of sucks but hey it is what it is. Wll see how they burn in.


In 4 impressions on burn in!


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> Listened to the CM5 for about an hour on my lunch break, used my Fiio M3 and Galaxy S8 with stock tips. The butterfly tips are good, other tips are useless for me, even the largest doesn't seal. For the price they are initially really good, quite a bit v-shaped, vocals aren't super intelligible which kind of sucks but hey it is what it is. Wll see how they burn in.



Hmmm, I was hoping you’d like them a lot more than it sounds like you like them :0\


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> Hmmm, I was hoping you’d like them a lot more than it sounds like you like them :0\


Coming from CH9T, AKG N40 & Lyra II...so there is that. Compared to my past ChiFi budget gear they are a top performer. Hoping burn in will help, like I said though, they will be for my bedside for watching something on my phone or talking on my phone.


----------



## HungryPanda

Tonight I am enjoying the Kinera H3's I picked up today after paying the customs duties:


----------



## HerrWallen

Hi all.
I'm rather new to this whole IEM thing in general, got the RHA  T20i and loved them.

Now I have decided to expand my taste a little and ordered both the KZ ZS6 and the **** 6in1s, my question regards the latter.
While trying to find any decent info on them I came across exactly 1 review (here on Head-Fi) and whilst it was favorable I also found some general comments on poor QC at ****.

Since my order hasn't shipped, I'm unsure if I should cancel and go with something else (heard good things about the E-MI CI880) or just happily wait for them..

I'd be very grateful if anyone with some experience of them could chime in?

Thanks in advance


----------



## duo8

HerrWallen said:


> Hi all.
> I'm rather new to this whole IEM thing in general, got the RHA  T20i and loved them.
> 
> Now I have decided to expand my taste a little and ordered both the KZ ZS6 and the **** 6in1s, my question regards the latter.
> ...


They're very U-shaped. For the short while I had them I hear mostly just bass. Sold them a week later, I can't stand that sound.
Treble details aren't bad though, soundstage is decent.
Other than that I don't remember much.


----------



## HerrWallen

duo8 said:


> They're very U-shaped. For the short while I had them I hear mostly just bass. Sold them a week later, I can't stand that sound.
> Treble details aren't bad though, soundstage is decent.
> Other than that I don't remember much.



Thank you very much for that impression! 
I don't mind bass-presence as long as there is some definition to it combined with a audible midrange.. 
I'll probably cancel them then based on that and look for better alternatives.


----------



## monocats

Guys, I would really appreciate your recommendation.

I am currently rocking the KZ ZS5, but looking for something more balanced.

Right now, I narrowed my search to Bosshifi B3 and Urbanfun Hifi Hybrid.

Which of these would you recommend more, based purely on sound quality?


----------



## loomisjohnson

monocats said:


> Guys, I would really appreciate your recommendation.
> 
> I am currently rocking the KZ ZS5, but looking for something more balanced.
> 
> ...


both are excellent, but the b3 is the more balanced of the two and is very refined overall.


----------



## Saoshyant

It's good to see Bosshifi's well received for both IEMs and full sized.  Might have to try them out one day.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

loomisjohnson said:


> both are excellent, but the b3 is the more balanced of the two and is very refined overall.



Balance!


----------



## Fox2twenty

Saoshyant said:


> It's good to see Bosshifi's well received for both IEMs and full sized.  Might have to try them out one day.


Indeed. Sounds cool.


----------



## French Potato

Or maybe the new BossHifi B3S


----------



## monocats

French Potato said:


> Or maybe the new BossHifi B3S



Looks really interesting!!

Better wait for the first reviews though.

BTW. Looking at the frequency response chart for the regular B3, I am wondering, how come that (knowledgeable) people are calling it balanced?


----------



## vector84

monocats said:


> BTW. Looking at the frequency response chart for the regular B3, I am wondering, how come that (knowledgeable) people are calling it balanced?


Manufacturer graphs are ... kind of a craps shoot really.  Whereas people will usually just tell you what they hear.

If you really wanted to persist in that line of thinking however, a jumping off point to get started from might be looking into some Harman research on the subject, or something


----------



## aaDee

*E-MI CI880* are available for $25 on Ali. Are they really worth? or Svara Red still are better? How are they compared to ZS5?


----------



## HungryPanda

The C1880's are great iem's but I prefer the Svara Red's sound, it has improved bass over C1880 and ZS5. All are great iems. Zs5 is less comfortable than the other two.


----------



## TimeSnow

So guys, how good are the LZ A4s? 

Good enough that I could leave my HD600s/650s at home?

I use them both for paid work, so I'd need to be able to use the A4s in the same way.


----------



## maxxevv

Its really a matter of your personal preferences and also to a large extent, the type of music you generally listen to. 

If you love energetic music that needs a bass boost to sound their best, the ZS5 is probably the better earphone.  But if you listen predominantly to delicate music that emphasises on details and overall sound balance, you'll like the CI880 better.   And that's exactly what I do now that I have both, I swap between them if I can.  

Isolation on the ZS5 is better, so you might prefer it for commute.  

Fit wise, if you have no issues with bigger than average earbuds (not in-ear earphones), you'll be fine with the ZS5, otherwise might be better to check on that if possible. The CI880 will basically fit all 'normal' ears. 

I do not have the Svara Red, so can't comment on that. But hope the above helps.


----------



## aaDee

HungryPanda said:


> The C1880's are great iem's but I prefer the Svara Red's sound, it has improved bass over C1880 and ZS5. All are great iems. Zs5 is less comfortable than the other two.





maxxevv said:


> Its really a matter of your personal preferences and also to a large extent, the type of music you generally listen to.
> 
> If you love energetic music that needs a bass boost to sound their best, the ZS5 is probably the better earphone.  But if you listen predominantly to delicate music that emphasises on details and overall sound balance, you'll like the CI880 better.   And that's exactly what I do now that I have both, I swap between them if I can.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys for the info. I currently own Magaosi K3 Pro. Just curious to know whether Any other iem has bested them in sub $50 category. (I know I'm asking too much from $50  )


----------



## Lurk650

Been burning in the CM5 past few days with the J-Lab track, gonna put it on music for a few days.

Out of my Galaxy S8, they are good. Out of my Opus#1 they are much better (as expected). Finally settled on these shallow bi-flange tips, I forget which IEM they came with but the shallow insertion really helps to balance out the bass. Mids are dipped a bit back but it's not heavy V-Shape, male vocals tend to sound better than female I'm finding. Highs don't extend greatly but they are present and have a good enough amount of sparkle. These are not dark nor are they bright, it's a perfect balance.

Don't notice any veil and clarity is very good, as well as detail retrieval and separation. Imaging is pretty good, layering is average for the price range. Has good with but height and depth there isn't much there. It has a good sense of space due the mids being a bit back, it has a very natural sound, nothing really sounds artificial to me.

I can agree it's a no brainer at the sub $50 price range.


----------



## Slater (Oct 8, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> Been burning in the CM5 past few days with the J-Lab track, gonna put it on music for a few days.
> 
> Out of my Galaxy S8, they are good. Out of my Opus#1 they are much better (as expected). Finally settled on these shallow bi-flange tips, I forget which IEM they came with but the shallow insertion really helps to balance out the bass. Mids are dipped a bit back but it's not heavy V-Shape, male vocals tend to sound better than female I'm finding. Highs don't extend greatly but they are present and have a good enough amount of sparkle. These are not dark nor are they bright, it's a perfect balance.
> 
> ...



Nice. Yeah I think it’s a great deal for $20.

Your comment about the female vocals was helpful. I had noticed something a little off on some tracks that I just couldn’t put my finger on. After reading your comment I went back and took another listen and sure enough that’s what it was. Some female vocals just don’t sound as good as male on some tracks. Not all female vocals, just some. There’s likely a dip in a real narrow frequency that is causing that, and it just depends on who and where a vocalist is hitting at that frequency.

It certainly isn’t distracting by any means, nor would it be a big enough reason to cause me to avoid buying the CM5 though. No headphone/IEM is perfect, and all have some sort of flaw (some more than others, or some bigger flaws than others).

Did you happen to try KZ Starlines when tip rolling? They sounded miles better than the stock tips, but I’ll admit that I didn’t try double flanges to see if they were even better. Flanged tips seem to make my ears itch after a while, so I try to avoid them unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> Nice. Yeah I think it’s a great deal for $20.
> 
> Your comment about the female vocals was helpful. I had noticed something a little off on some tracks that I just couldn’t put my finger on. After reading your comment I went back and took another listen and sure enough that’s what it was. Some female vocals just don’t sound as good as male on some tracks. Not all female vocals, just some. There’s likely a dip in a real narrow frequency that is causing that, and it just depends on who and where a vocalist is hitting at that frequency.
> 
> ...



Yes I did use the Gray Stars, also Spiral Dots. These shallow Bi-flange just worked best for me. 

Agreed, some female vocals they are pulled back but other singers it's not. Male vocals seem to be consistent.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

BTW these cheap-ass foam tips are stellar.

https://www.amazon.com/Earphone-Replacement-Isolation-Cancelling-Compatible/dp/B071NJQ6J3/


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Some female vocals just don’t sound as good as male on some tracks. Not all female vocals, just some.





Lurk650 said:


> Agreed, some female vocals they are pulled back but other singers it's not. Male vocals seem to be consistent.



I tend to listen to more male vocalists and also music with no vocals but there are a few female vocalists that I like. Could you give some examples of those you liked and did not like with the CM5s so I can hear what you are referring to?


----------



## duo8

Might get the Rose Mini 2 or 4 as an upgrade to my RE400.
Sucks that the taobao price is higher than everywhere else though.


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, hadn't noticed the Mini 4 yet, unless you're referring to the 6.


----------



## snip3r77

duo8 said:


> Might get the Rose Mini 2 or 4 as an upgrade to my RE400.
> Sucks that the taobao price is higher than everywhere else though.


Can consider the massdrop plus also


----------



## Fox2twenty

snip3r77 said:


> Can consider the massdrop plus also


So.. If the Massdrop Plus comes out tomorrow, when will impressions start coming in?


----------



## Selenium

Guys...the Shockwave 3 is awesome! Not as bright as what I was expecting either.


----------



## snip3r77

Fox2twenty said:


> So.. If the Massdrop Plus comes out tomorrow, when will impressions start coming in?


It’s already in


----------



## HiFiChris

My full review of the DUNU DK-3001 went live earlier today (it's written in German but the Translator widget is right underneath the navigation bar): http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/10/dunu-dk-3001-review-german-deutsch.html


----------



## vladstef

New Auglamour RT-1 is in preorder stage (I think Taiwan only). Price is around 60$. Hybrid DD+BA, metal construction. Graph looks kinda weird. Can't really tell if it has a real frequency divider, someone could translate from the photo.


----------



## Ahmad313

Selenium said:


> Guys...the Shockwave 3 is awesome! Not as bright as what I was expecting either.


Please i want to know about the mid range specially vocals quality on SW3  , somebody told me the mids and vocals are thin and recessed  , is that true  ,???


----------



## HiFiChris

vladstef said:


> New Auglamour RT-1 is in preorder stage (I think Taiwan only). Price is around 60$. Hybrid DD+BA, metal construction. Graph looks kinda weird. Can't really tell if it has a real frequency divider, someone could translate from the photo.


I cannot say whether I'm fascinated by the unique shell design or disgusted as it reminds me of leprosy.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but is that the cheapest multi-nozzle out there? Definitely has my attention.


----------



## Fox2twenty

snip3r77 said:


> It’s already in


I think you missed my point, I mean impressions from paying customers.


----------



## vladstef

SomeGuyDude said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but is that the cheapest multi-nozzle out there? Definitely has my attention.



I think so. I wouldn't pay much attention to it unless it's implemented really well.


----------



## duo8

Saoshyant said:


> Hmm, hadn't noticed the Mini 4 yet, unless you're referring to the 6.


There is a mini4 on the taobao page
Pic from a review


----------



## SomeGuyDude

vladstef said:


> I think so. I wouldn't pay much attention to it unless it's implemented really well.



Is multi-nozzle actually difficult to implement? It's just directing the separate drivers through their own tubes, there's no extra work that goes into it AFAIK that doesn't come up making normal nozzles. If I'm wrong I'd be happy to hear, though.


----------



## peter123

I think that people in general pay too much attention to features (nozzles, number of drivers, driver materials etc) and too little on sound quality.

If you're not very good at what you're doing the simplest solution is most likely the one you'll have the best chance of getting a good result with. The recent six months or so hype of everything that's balanced is also a good example of this in my experience.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

peter123 said:


> I think that people in general pay too much attention to features (nozzles, number of drivers, driver materials etc) and too little on sound quality.
> 
> If you're not very good at what you're doing the simplest solution is most likely the one you'll have the best chance of getting a good result with. The recent six months or so hype of everything that's balanced is also a good example of this in my experience.



I mean, until we have them in our ears, the only way we can get any hints vis a vis sound quality is by looking at how the things are made. So...


----------



## vladstef (Oct 10, 2017)

peter123 said:


> I think that people in general pay too much attention to features (nozzles, number of drivers, driver materials etc) and too little on sound quality.
> 
> If you're not very good at what you're doing the simplest solution is most likely the one you'll have the best chance of getting a good result with. The recent six months or so hype of everything that's balanced is also a good example of this in my experience.



I absolutely agree. Recently I've found myself caring again about driver configurations only because I wanted to avoid hybrids in the budget segment. This is also wrong, someone somehow might end up nailing it and I could potentially miss out on it due to my biased approach. I didn't like the fact that Auglamour RT-1 is a hybrid but I am not even close to giving up on it as I do believe in the Auglamour  brand. I suspect that it would be hard for them to make it worse than RX-1 earbud which is 3 times less expensive, and I adore RX-1 (obviously, these are 2 different form factors and nothing can guarantee RT-1's sound quality).
I was excited about Svara Red's back to basics approach, finally someone who doesn't need multi driver in their promo material to sell budget IEMs.


----------



## peter123

SomeGuyDude said:


> I mean, until we have them in our ears, the only way we can get any hints vis a vis sound quality is by looking at how the things are made. So...



Well that's kind of my point: how can we possibly see how things are made? Especially with unknown Chinese brands there's enough examples of items not even having the drivers that's advertised and even more sounding terrible despite looking good on the paper. Might as well pick ones favorite color because it looks better


----------



## groucho69

peter123 said:


> Well that's kind of my point: how can we possibly see how things are made? Especially with unknown Chinese brands there's enough examples of items not even having the drivers that's advertised and even more sounding terrible despite looking good on the paper. Might as well pick ones favorite color because it looks better



Chartreuse


----------



## Selenium

Ahmad313 said:


> Please i want to know about the mid range specially vocals quality on SW3  , somebody told me the mids and vocals are thin and recessed  , is that true  ,???



Definitely not thin. Maybe a smidge recessed? The bass emphasis is further down. It's kinda hard to say since the separation is so damn good lol. It kinda reminds me of the JVC FX700 except for less mid-bass and more sub-bass. And the detail! 

It's worth noting that these are the brainchild of Mr LZ.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Kz BT cable and New Bees foams added to my ES3s. So far I really like the feel of both and the New Bees carrying case is nice.


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> New Auglamour RT-1 is in preorder stage (I think Taiwan only). Price is around 60$. Hybrid DD+BA, metal construction. Graph looks kinda weird. Can't really tell if it has a real frequency divider, someone could translate from the photo.



Anyone know what the story with the weird necklace looking thing is?


----------



## Fox2twenty

Slater said:


> Anyone know what the story with the weird necklace looking thing is?


Guessing BT


----------



## SomeGuyDude

peter123 said:


> Well that's kind of my point: how can we possibly see how things are made? Especially with unknown Chinese brands there's enough examples of items not even having the drivers that's advertised and even more sounding terrible despite looking good on the paper. Might as well pick ones favorite color because it looks better



...are you serious? Okay, I'm out, clearly this is going nowhere LMAO. Why are you even here? Might as well just listen to them on your own and never read anything.


----------



## vladstef (Oct 10, 2017)

Slater said:


> Anyone know what the story with the weird necklace looking thing is?



Bluetooth module/cable. First one that actually has a very nice design. Removable cables and no usb hole until you need it is borderline genius. I guess that all of the regular bluetooth issues are still present like relatively short battery, connection dropping, mediocre sound quality etc. And it costs as much as IEMs themselves (though it might be worth it compared to other modules on the market, the design alone is a huge step up from the regular offerings).

You remove one cable and attach usb charging connector. Elegant, though it adds one more point of failure. Apparently, it's good for 8h of listening time and is built out of silicone.


----------



## Saoshyant

vladstef said:


> Bluetooth module/cable. First one that actually has a very nice design. Removable cables and no usb hole until you need it is borderline genius. I guess that all of the regular bluetooth issues are still present like relatively short battery, connection dropping, mediocre sound quality etc. And it costs as much as IEMs themselves (though it might be worth it compared to other modules on the market, the design alone is a huge step up from the regular offerings).
> 
> You remove one cable and attach usb charging connector. Elegant, though it adds one more point of failure. Apparently, it's good for 8h of listening time and is built out of silicone.



Hmm, might give them both a try.  I'm a big proponent of the RX-1, and enjoy the BT neckband design I already own.


----------



## thejoker13

SomeGuyDude said:


> Balance!


That graph is so deceiving. They're so smooth through the whole frequency range, at least to my ears.


----------



## vector84

vladstef said:


> Bluetooth module/cable. First one that actually has a very nice design. Removable cables and no usb hole until you need it is borderline genius. I guess that all of the regular bluetooth issues are still present like relatively short battery, connection dropping, mediocre sound quality etc. And it costs as much as IEMs themselves (though it might be worth it compared to other modules on the market, the design alone is a huge step up from the regular offerings).
> 
> You remove one cable and attach usb charging connector. Elegant, though it adds one more point of failure. Apparently, it's good for 8h of listening time and is built out of silicone.


First thing that pops into my head immediately upon seeing that design: So what about using it while charging?  Guess not eh?


----------



## vladstef

vector84 said:


> First thing that pops into my head immediately upon seeing that design: So what about using it while charging?  Guess not eh?



It's a bluetooth module, kinda defeats its purpose if you connect it to something while listening. I've never used one though, I could be completely wrong and that this is a legit thing that people do...


----------



## vector84

vladstef said:


> It's a bluetooth module, kinda defeats its purpose if you connect it to something while listening. I've never used one though, I could be completely wrong and that this is a legit thing that people do...


I plug mine into a pocketed external battery often enough


----------



## Saoshyant

vladstef said:


> It's a bluetooth module, kinda defeats its purpose if you connect it to something while listening. I've never used one though, I could be completely wrong and that this is a legit thing that people do...



At this point, I'd switch over to a wired earphone.


----------



## eaglesgift

vector84 said:


> I plug mine into a pocketed external battery often enough


Why not just plug a set of phones straight into your pocketed DAP/phone or whatever your source is? What you're doing seems completely pointless (I mean that in a loving way of course).


----------



## vector84

eaglesgift said:


> Why not just plug a set of phones straight into your pocketed DAP/phone or whatever your source is? What you're doing seems completely pointless (I mean that in a loving way of course).


I'm usually playing from a tablet or PC and wandering around when this comes up - leaving the source somewhere within 30 feet is very convenient, pocketing it is pretty awkward. 

Should I come up with a more elegant solution? Probably, but


----------



## vladstef

vector84 said:


> I plug mine into a pocketed external battery often enough



Then this one is simply not for you as it has limited functionality compared to what you need. I still don't see it as a design flaw for most people, more of an advantage really: elegantly hides charging port, gives an option to replace cables, option to replace usb port, option to use different cables for other IEMs plus it looks good.


----------



## eaglesgift (Oct 10, 2017)

vector84 said:


> I'm usually playing from a tablet or PC and wandering around when this comes up - leaving the source somewhere within 30 feet is very convenient, pocketing it is pretty awkward.
> 
> Should I come up with a more elegant solution? Probably, but


Ah OK, thank you - now I understand. You might rip your pants if you try to stuff a laptop in your pocket


----------



## CYoung234

SomeGuyDude said:


> ...are you serious? Okay, I'm out, clearly this is going nowhere LMAO. Why are you even here? Might as well just listen to them on your own and never read anything.



His point is valid. There is so much speculation and armchair pseudo-engineering on this forum that it becomes difficult to separate the wheat from all the chaff. People opinionate on things they have never heard as if it were gospel truth.

A quick example. Many people talk about V shaped or U shaped sound signatures, recessed mids, etc. Compared to what? Not compared to real live music, to be sure.... Basically, compared to what they think they like. I suppose that is valid... but only for you and what you like....


----------



## vector84

vladstef said:


> Then this one is simply not for you as it has limited functionality compared to what you need. I still don't see it as a design flaw for most people, more of an advantage really: elegantly hides charging port, gives an option to replace cables, option to replace usb port, option to use different cables for other IEMs plus it looks good.


I didn't say it was a design flaw, just the first thing that popped into my head.  And as the 3.5mm jack disappears, it seems like a relevant feature point.

Certainly not a necessary feature. Heck, not even a feature that's particularly compatible with the neckband form factor.  But I do feel like it's relevant for Bluetooth modules in general.  Also seems like something they could potentially offer as an add-on that would be no more or less awkward to use than such features in any other neckband Bluetooth module.


----------



## Skullophile

Dual bore nozzle in a budget iem!!!
That is unheard of and definately has my attention also. We'll see if it's implemented well.

Someone asked about the Shockwave 3: Very V-shaped, huge bass and lots and lots of treble - unnatural treble. Mids sound thin because of the V-shape. There was vaired reception of the Music Maker SW3 (I don't think LZ had any part of it).
Some claimed massive sibilance others claimed no sibilance. We could never really tell if it was 1 in 10 that had sibilance or 1 in 10 that didn't. If it wasn't for the sibilance the sub bass was so deep they would have been very popular.
They were crap unamped also. Out of a phone they were unbearable.


----------



## Selenium

Skullophile said:


> Dual bore nozzle in a budget iem!!!
> That is unheard of and definately has my attention also. We'll see if it's implemented well.
> 
> Someone asked about the Shockwave 3: Very V-shaped, huge bass and lots and lots of treble - unnatural treble. Mids sound thin because of the V-shape. There was vaired reception of the Music Maker SW3 (I don't think LZ had any part of it).
> ...



"Mids and highs are very clear while being thick of note and convey an amazing amount of detail."

^^^You posted that in the SW3 thread.

I for one haven't had sibilance issues. Nor have I had treble issues despite expecting them to be treble cannons. But I'm not treble-sensitive either.


----------



## Skullophile

yeah, I've said a lot of dumb stuff in the past. I put it down to listening to that iem exclusively for a while and it becomes normal.


----------



## Lurk650

Selenium said:


> Definitely not thin. Maybe a smidge recessed? The bass emphasis is further down. It's kinda hard to say since the separation is so damn good lol. It kinda reminds me of the JVC FX700 except for less mid-bass and more sub-bass. And the detail!
> 
> It's worth noting that these are the brainchild of Mr LZ.


Becareful with that. SW3 is by Mr.Z of MusicMaker which has become ToneKing apparently, maybe, though ToneKing (TK) was generally just a line from them. Completely different from LZ brand though.


----------



## crabdog

Speaking of Toneking Y'all need to get yourselves a TNT. Stupendously IEM!


----------



## Selenium (Oct 10, 2017)

Skullophile said:


> yeah, I've said a lot of dumb stuff in the past. I put it down to listening to that iem exclusively for a while and it becomes normal.



Well thanks for being honest about it. I've read like that whole thread now so that inconsistency jumped right out at me.

And yeah that's my bad about the LZ thing. Could have swore I read they were designed by the same guy. Who knows really.


----------



## Slater

Fox2twenty said:


> Guessing BT



Yeah good point - I didn't even think of that. Interesting design (I like it)!


----------



## Fox2twenty

Slater said:


> Yeah good point - I didn't even think of that. Interesting design (I like it)!


Me too. What brand is it again?


----------



## Selenium

crabdog said:


> Speaking of Toneking Y'all need to get yourselves a TNT. Stupendously IEM!



Link?


----------



## crabdog

Selenium said:


> Link?


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19245


----------



## Selenium

crabdog said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19245



Oh yeah. Those look rad. Using the TK12 right now.


----------



## peter123

SomeGuyDude said:


> ...are you serious? Okay, I'm out, clearly this is going nowhere LMAO. Why are you even here? Might as well just listen to them on your own and never read anything.



I'm here to share and read experiences from people who has actually heard the product. Surely that can't be so hard to understand. It's my impression that that's the reason for most people hanging around here.........


----------



## peter123

CYoung234 said:


> His point is valid. There is so much speculation and armchair pseudo-engineering on this forum that it becomes difficult to separate the wheat from all the chaff. People opinionate on things they have never heard as if it were gospel truth.



^^This!

This is exactly what I'm talking about, thanks for putting it in a way that's probably easier to understand for most people


----------



## vladstef

I've never been hyped about a headphone like this before. RT-1 is so gorgeous and it does appear to be packing nice tech for something this inexpensive (as far as I can tell, a proper crossover, 2 bore design, graphene coating on the driver). The design though, it's one of the most beautiful designs for an IEM regardless of the price. Obviously this is subjective, but I don't think that anyone could find them anything but impressive. Here is some eye candy.


----------



## duo8

What is the all-time greatest asian IEM so far?
Is it the FLC 8s?


----------



## HiFiChris

duo8 said:


> What is the all-time greatest asian IEM so far?
> Is it the FLC 8s?



In terms of price-performance-ratio? Probably. But the NocturnaL Audio Atlantis is a really strong contender as well (although in a higher price and also performance league). Both the FLC8s as well as the Atlantis offer a technical performance that is quite a bit higher than one would probably expect for the price.

But in the end technical performance is only one aspect that should be considered, and personal preferences in terms of tonal tuning do play a more important role than technical qualities alone (for example, although the Fostex TH-X00 is technically on a higher level than the Sennheiser HD 600 (or let's say Shure SRH440 when comparing closed-back headphones with each other), I would personally always pick the HD 600 (or SRH440) over the TH-X00 for balanced/serious listening compared to the TH-X00 that would be my choice for an engaging "fun" listening session).


----------



## Sylmar

vladstef said:


> I've never been hyped about a headphone like this before. RT-1 is so gorgeous and it does appear to be packing nice tech for something this inexpensive (as far as I can tell, a proper crossover, 2 bore design, graphene coating on the driver). The design though, it's one of the most beautiful designs for an IEM regardless of the price. Obviously this is subjective, but I don't think that anyone could find them anything but impressive. Here is some eye candy.


What is the brand? They do look nice.


----------



## djmakemynight

Sylmar said:


> What is the brand? They do look nice.



They are the Auglamour. Currently in pre-order stage if I am not wrong. They come in different price tiers with wires/Bluetooth module/portable amp.


----------



## Slater

Fox2twenty said:


> Me too. What brand is it again?



Auglamour RT-1


----------



## Sylmar

djmakemynight said:


> They are the Auglamour. Currently in pre-order stage if I am not wrong. They come in different price tiers with wires/Bluetooth module/portable amp.



Thanks, interesting. I'll keep this one in mind.


----------



## ILoveMusic2

vladstef said:


> I've never been hyped about a headphone like this before. RT-1 is so gorgeous and it does appear to be packing nice tech for something this inexpensive (as far as I can tell, a proper crossover, 2 bore design, graphene coating on the driver). The design though, it's one of the most beautiful designs for an IEM regardless of the price. Obviously this is subjective, but I don't think that anyone could find them anything but impressive. Here is some eye candy.


I'm probably just going to get one regardless of how it sounds based on its aesthetics.
Its sound probably wont disappoint me anyways since i dont really ask for much from an iem, just adequate instrument seperation, sound stage and preferably acoustically suited.


----------



## Holypal

vladstef said:


> I've never been hyped about a headphone like this before. RT-1 is so gorgeous and it does appear to be packing nice tech for something this inexpensive (as far as I can tell, a proper crossover, 2 bore design, graphene coating on the driver). The design though, it's one of the most beautiful designs for an IEM regardless of the price. Obviously this is subjective, but I don't think that anyone could find them anything but impressive. Here is some eye candy.



You reminds me @1clearhead


----------



## vladstef

ILoveMusic2 said:


> I'm probably just going to get one regardless of how it sounds based on its aesthetics.
> Its sound probably wont disappoint me anyways since i dont really ask for much from an iem, just adequate instrument seperation, sound stage and preferably acoustically suited.



Well, you are still asking some things out of an IEM in terms of sound. One thing is probably true though when it comes to sound presentation (sound stage and imaging), R8 and RX-1 have small sound stages in their respective categories, I wouldn't expect anything more than average IEM sound stage out of RT-1 (speculation on my part, just pointing it out in order to have a realistic expectation). I love a huge sound stage but I didn't find the lack of it with RX-1 to be a problem, I actually love its presentation and sound quality in general is borderline perfect for something that is <20$ and that well constructed. If the provided RT-1 graph is indicative of it's performance, I suspect that it will have similar tuning to RX-1 in terms of vocal emphasis and subdued treble, although with a stronger bass presence. All of this remains to be seen, this is just my, hopefully, realistic view of what to expect mostly based on the Auglamour house sound given how similar all of their earphones are in terms of tuning.


----------



## snip3r77

Holypal said:


> You reminds me @1clearhead


Where is @1clearhead bro?


----------



## TheOneMichael

Sylmar said:


> Thanks, interesting. I'll keep this one in mind.





djmakemynight said:


> They are the Auglamour. Currently in pre-order stage if I am not wrong. They come in different price tiers with wires/Bluetooth module/portable amp.



Pre-order...Where?  Sorry, I can't find anything on them. What price range?


----------



## vladstef

TheOneMichael said:


> Pre-order...Where?  Sorry, I can't find anything on them. What price range?



Preorder only in Taiwan currently. They are being released next month with expected price of around 60 USD. I've seen 2 different cables, perhaps they will have different prices, I know that bluetooth module will cost around 50 USD on its own but will be a lot cheaper bundled with RT-1.


----------



## TheOneMichael

Guys,

I am looking for a recommendation.  I am looking for the best value IEM to replace my Apple ADDIEMs that are on their last legs (cable frayed).  They were quite a decent IEM but were lacking some low end for me.  So, I am looking for a warm, engaging sound with a larger soundstage if at all possible. I have an aversion to anything considered "bright". I need a mic on the cable and would prefer an MMCX cable system or something similar so I can replace cables and eventually even take advantage of after market cables and bluetooth modules as they become available. Need a mic on cable as I spend a fair amount of time on the phone too.  Fit & comfort is a huge consideration for me.  Many years of playing rugby and some wrestling have altered the cartilage in my left ear and so larger shells can be a problem and uncomfortable.  eg. Shure 215s fit my right ear perfectly, but not my left.  I plan on wearing them for 3-5 hrs per day.

In short, @$100 or less for
1. Warm, smooth with a modest bass emphasis and larger sound stage if possible
2. Comfort 
3. Sound isolation (yes, a real challenge given my ears and 2 above)
4. Replaceable cables with Mic.

Recommendations appreciated...Thanks


----------



## jant71

The new Auglamour certainly are lookers. Saw this vid... https://cloud.video.taobao.com/play/u/3087541794/p/1/e/6/t/1/50025256938.mp4


----------



## loomisjohnson

TheOneMichael said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am looking for a recommendation.  I am looking for the best value IEM to replace my Apple ADDIEMs that are on their last legs (cable frayed).  They were quite a decent IEM but were lacking some low end for me.  So, I am looking for a warm, engaging sound with a larger soundstage if at all possible. I have an aversion to anything considered "bright". I need a mic on the cable and would prefer an MMCX cable system or something similar so I can replace cables and eventually even take advantage of after market cables and bluetooth modules as they become available. Need a mic on cable as I spend a fair amount of time on the phone too.  Fit & comfort is a huge consideration for me.  Many years of playing rugby and some wrestling have altered the cartilage in my left ear and so larger shells can be a problem and uncomfortable.  eg. Shure 215s fit my right ear perfectly, but not my left.  I plan on wearing them for 3-5 hrs per day.
> 
> ...


with your criteria i'd suggest the magaosi k3, which is around $110 but should be less during 11/11.


----------



## demo-to (Oct 11, 2017)

Selenium said:


> "Mids and highs are very clear while being thick of note and convey an amazing amount of detail."
> 
> ^^^You posted that in the SW3 thread.
> 
> I for one haven't had sibilance issues. Nor have I had treble issues despite expecting them to be treble cannons. But I'm not treble-sensitive either.


I had both versions - with and without MMCX. Was very impressed with the w/o version (excellent deeps, very good resolution in the bass and highs at least) but could not deal with too much sibilance for my taste and I sold it again. This was last summer and I was a quite new IEM devotee.
Appr. a year and many other good IEM's later I tried it a second time with the MMCX version. Still the unbearable sibilance appeared and now I could not find any good at the SW3 - maybe because I heard better IEM's in comparison and in the meantime and had a wider view on what sounds good to my ears and what not. Even in absolute terms the MMCX version was unlistenable for me.

Currently listen to several models in several price classes which I would personally (not necessarely technically) rate soundwise better:

- TIN Audio T515 - Double DD (wow! A no brainer at ist price point - only restraints for me are the lack in the mid bass section and the slightly lifted sub bass. Very smooth and natural performance besides this IMO. Nice and warm vocals. No sibilance at all - maybe caused by a relatively early roll off of the highs. Easy and enjoyable listening.)
- Pioneer CH9T - Single DD (definitely worth the price in my opinion, better balance compared to the TIN T515 with slightly lifted bass section - still in testing process)
- SD6 Super - 6BA (definitely worth the price in my opinion though not the biggest stage and slightly lifted bass section but with very good attack - still in testing process)
- Forrest FLC8S Hybrid (excellent - there are enough reviews out there)


----------



## snip3r77

jant71 said:


> The new Auglamour certainly are lookers. Saw this vid... https://cloud.video.taobao.com/play/u/3087541794/p/1/e/6/t/1/50025256938.mp4





jant71 said:


> The new Auglamour certainly are lookers. Saw this vid... https://cloud.video.taobao.com/play/u/3087541794/p/1/e/6/t/1/50025256938.mp4



i came after watching it.


----------



## vladstef (Oct 11, 2017)

jant71 said:


> The new Auglamour certainly are lookers. Saw this vid... https://cloud.video.taobao.com/play/u/3087541794/p/1/e/6/t/1/50025256938.mp4



There was a spec sheet mentioning 60Ohm, and now it's more obvious that this is just added impedance to BA driver. I don't know enough about cross overs but this really makes it interesting, it could trigger LG V20/V30 high impedance mode and I am so here for it.

One more thing, how come that most of promo material for this and other Chinese headphones are using raw Google Translate? Anyone with basic English knowledge would see that there are glaring mistakes all over the place. At this point, this is a big mystery to me.


----------



## djmakemynight

TheOneMichael said:


> Pre-order...Where?  Sorry, I can't find anything on them. What price range?



Try this:
https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=558747204853


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> The new Auglamour certainly are lookers. Saw this vid... https://cloud.video.taobao.com/play/u/3087541794/p/1/e/6/t/1/50025256938.mp4


Nice video  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

vladstef said:


> I've never been hyped about a headphone like this before. RT-1 is so gorgeous and it does appear to be packing nice tech for something this inexpensive (as far as I can tell, a proper crossover, 2 bore design, graphene coating on the driver). The design though, it's one of the most beautiful designs for an IEM regardless of the price. Obviously this is subjective, but I don't think that anyone could find them anything but impressive. Here is some eye candy.


+1,  it's really eye catching  .


----------



## vladstef

djmakemynight said:


> Try this:
> https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=558747204853



Wow, they are cheaper than they were supposed to be. For 30$ you probably can't go wrong.


----------



## HiFiChris

TheOneMichael said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am looking for a recommendation.  I am looking for the best value IEM to replace my Apple ADDIEMs that are on their last legs (cable frayed).  They were quite a decent IEM but were lacking some low end for me.  So, I am looking for a warm, engaging sound with a larger soundstage if at all possible. I have an aversion to anything considered "bright". I need a mic on the cable and would prefer an MMCX cable system or something similar so I can replace cables and eventually even take advantage of after market cables and bluetooth modules as they become available. Need a mic on cable as I spend a fair amount of time on the phone too.  Fit & comfort is a huge consideration for me.  Many years of playing rugby and some wrestling have altered the cartilage in my left ear and so larger shells can be a problem and uncomfortable.  eg. Shure 215s fit my right ear perfectly, but not my left.  I plan on wearing them for 3-5 hrs per day.
> 
> ...



My recommendations: Shure SE215m+SPE or ORIVETI BASIC (the latter in addition with a cheap mic cable from AliExpress).

Imo the Shure would be the better match according to your description.

EDIT: Forgot what I just wrote; I didn't read your last two sentences so missed the part about the fit. Sorry, buddy.


----------



## Griffith

The vendor Frequency Response for the AuGlamour RT-1.


----------



## Lurk650 (Oct 11, 2017)

TheOneMichael said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am looking for a recommendation.  I am looking for the best value IEM to replace my Apple ADDIEMs that are on their last legs (cable frayed).  They were quite a decent IEM but were lacking some low end for me.  So, I am looking for a warm, engaging sound with a larger soundstage if at all possible. I have an aversion to anything considered "bright". I need a mic on the cable and would prefer an MMCX cable system or something similar so I can replace cables and eventually even take advantage of after market cables and bluetooth modules as they become available. Need a mic on cable as I spend a fair amount of time on the phone too.  Fit & comfort is a huge consideration for me.  Many years of playing rugby and some wrestling have altered the cartilage in my left ear and so larger shells can be a problem and uncomfortable.  eg. Shure 215s fit my right ear perfectly, but not my left.  I plan on wearing them for 3-5 hrs per day.
> 
> ...



Go on the hunt for the Pioneer CH9T and try to find sub $100 on eBay. It has been found by me and another person who got ours sub $70. If not then they go for $130 on Amazon. They are a fantastic, smooth earphone. Treble is present, it's not bright not it's also not dark to where you don't hear much detail in the upper registers, it's has a good amount without hurting your ears. Bass is deep giving a slight warm sound but no bleed into vocals. Separation and stage is one of the best in the price range, ive heard many in the $100 range. I use them with foams with extra isolation which also brings up the mids a bit forward making them shine.

There is a pair for $106 from Japan right now, last one left.


----------



## snip3r77

djmakemynight said:


> Try this:
> https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=558747204853



It's only 40USD for the wired version.


----------



## djmakemynight

snip3r77 said:


> It's only 40USD for the wired version.



I am considering the 199 option myself.


----------



## vladstef

Hopefully, people will have received their RT-1s and first impression will have been posted before 11.11. sale. I suspect it will appear on Aliexpress by then. Out of all of these amazing options below 100USD this new Auglamour is a standout in terms of design and hopefully sounds at least comparable to competition.


----------



## TheOneMichael

loomisjohnson said:


> with your criteria i'd suggest the magaosi k3, which is around $110 but should be less during 11/11.



Thanks, I'll look at that one as it's not an IEM I'm at all family with.


----------



## TheOneMichael

djmakemynight said:


> Try this:
> https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=558747204853


Thanks.  The BT module looks really interesting as well.  Anyone have any idea as to whether it would work just as well with other MMCX cabled IEMs as well..or more precisely, would there any reason why it wouldn't?


----------



## TheOneMichael

HiFiChris said:


> My recommendations: Shure SE215m+SPE or ORIVETI BASIC (the latter in addition with a cheap mic cable from AliExpress).
> 
> Imo the Shure would be the better match according to your description.
> 
> ...


Chris, that's extremely helpful.I hadn't even heard of the ORIVETI BASIC until now but I've just now been reading reviews. It rates highly on fit and comfort for even difficult ears such as mine.  

A big thanks to you (and others who have replied). I'm very much a novice on this and your indulgence and hard-earned insights from the many hours you have invested in this area are of enormous value to people like me who lurk and read occasionally, but rarely post.  The time, energy and enthusiasm you put into this and replying to posters such as myself is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Selenium

Nothing to see here... *whistles*


----------



## HungryPanda

Todays lovely surprise, TinAudio T2's:


----------



## Fox2twenty

djmakemynight said:


> Try this:
> https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=558747204853


This is what it looks like on taobao app... Can anyone translate?


----------



## teesui

Fox2twenty said:


> This is what it looks like on taobao app... Can anyone translate?



AuGlamour RT-1 Hybrid earphone, can convert to Bluetooth in a flash with super long battery life

9 days left of waiting

Graphene coated diaphragm, crossover between the BA and DD, trendy industrial design. A Bluetooth module that can accommodate many different types of earphones, super long battery life of 8 hours.


/hope I got the gist of the ad in the translation. Sorry if it's not that good.


----------



## B9Scrambler

HungryPanda said:


> Todays lovely surprise, TinAudio T2's:



Congrats! Can't go wrong with the T2. Stellar little iem.


----------



## Ahmad313

HungryPanda said:


> Todays lovely surprise, TinAudio T2's:


They looks gorgeous and solid  , how about the sound quality  ,???


----------



## Fox2twenty

teesui said:


> AuGlamour RT-1 Hybrid earphone, can convert to Bluetooth in a flash with super long battery life
> 
> 9 days left of waiting
> 
> ...


Wow cool. I'll have to ask how to order in the future!


----------



## thebigredpolos

HungryPanda said:


> Todays lovely surprise, TinAudio T2's:


Currently (eagerly) awaiting mine as well.  I just hope the jack fits in conjunction with my phone case, I have that issue with the TFZ Exclusive 3.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm really enjoying these T2's, a very nice neutral sound signature with treble just right to give a lot of detail. Glad I went for them


----------



## Slater (Oct 11, 2017)

vladstef said:


> ...One more thing, how come that most of promo material for this and other Chinese headphones are using raw Google Translate? Anyone with basic English knowledge would see that there are glaring mistakes all over the place. At this point, this is a big mystery to me.



What mistakes are you talking about??

Don't try denying that the *best should stands out in banality*.

I thought everyone knew that. Get with the program!


----------



## ClintonL

Can someone link me an ebay listing for the rock zircon which are genuine? I can't buy off ali express as they don't take paypal and i don't want to cop an international fee from my CC.

Cheers


----------



## djmakemynight

teesui said:


> AuGlamour RT-1 Hybrid earphone, can convert to Bluetooth in a flash with super long battery life
> 
> 9 days left of waiting
> 
> ...



Pretty spot on. 9 more days of pre-order/crowdfunding.

I am pretty interested in the copper coloured ones.


----------



## vladstef (Oct 12, 2017)

These with some braided cables terminated with metal 2pin connectors... We are not worthy of it. At this point I am hyping the design of these babies like I made them... I am not associated with Auglamour in any way


----------



## demo-to

HungryPanda said:


> I'm really enjoying these T2's, a very nice neutral sound signature with treble just right to give a lot of detail. Glad I went for them


Sounds promising. Do you also have the TIN AUDIO T515 to compare with? I like the latter very much and whether the T2 is not only a technical but a upgrade soundwise I would consider it maybe.


----------



## HungryPanda

These are the only Tin Audio iems in my possession


----------



## Ahmad313

vladstef said:


> These with some braided cables terminated with metal 2pin connectors... We are not worthy of it. At this point I am hyping the design of these babies like I made them... I am not associated with Auglamour in any way


+1  ,
.


----------



## crabdog

Here's my review of the Dynamic Motion DM200H from Korea:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19303/


----------



## duo8

I tried the Zero audio Carbo Tenore and 1more Triple today (and a few others). I liked the Tenore's highs, and the Triple is pretty good all around. Though I don't feel like they're worth upgrading from my RE400.
Would've tried the GR07 and FiiO F9 too if they had them.
Also tried the ZS6, it was pretty bad.


----------



## crabdog

BTW @groucho69 when I said I wouldn't buy the DM200H I meant at the Amazon and eBay prices. At the "proper" price of $229 I think it is actually worth it, as long as you don't mind the fixed cable. I'd like to see them drop the price to under $200 to make it more competitive though, or release an upgraded version with detachable cables.


----------



## groucho69

crabdog said:


> BTW @groucho69 when I said I wouldn't buy the DM200H I meant at the Amazon and eBay prices. At the "proper" price of $229 I think it is actually worth it, as long as you don't mind the fixed cable. I'd like to see them drop the price to under $200 to make it more competitive though, or release an upgraded version with detachable cables.




*198,000 won is around $175 US isn't it?*


----------



## crabdog (Oct 12, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> *198,000 won is around $175 US isn't it?*


You are correct but the manufacturer told me he is working on updating the store page and the MSRP is $229. He also confirmed that they are not "sold out" as it states on the website and are still available.


----------



## groucho69 (Oct 12, 2017)

crabdog said:


> You are correct but the manufacturer told me he is working on updating the store page and the MSRP is $229. He also confirmed that they are not "sold out" as it states on the website and are still available.




* 223000 won at GMarket, about $197 US

Is this another increase before the sale situation?*


----------



## aaDee

Listening to MEMT X5 with Shanling M2s... Instrument separation is just too good to my ears... Feels almost 3D. Is there any other iem that can be considered as an upgrade over X5's sound signature.( I own Magaosi K3 Pro)


----------



## Francisk (Oct 12, 2017)

crabdog said:


> Here's my review of the Dynamic Motion DM200H from Korea:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19303/


Thanks for the great review crabdog. I'm not alone anymore because I finally found someone who likes the Dynamic Motion DM200H as much as I do  The DM200H is my daily driver for the past 1 year and I still haven't found any IEM to replace my DM200H...not even those that cost 6-8 times the price...I'm not kidding. I was actually looking forward to the release of their long awaited DM300H flagship IEM with the 2 BA + 1 Dynamic BED coaxial driver technology but unfortunately I heard that Dynamic Motion went bankrupt and the company has since been acquired by another company but the company name remains. That's truly sad because a company that designed and produce such good sounding IEM is not getting the support they need. From what I gather, the DM300H release has been put on hold due to the acquisition.


----------



## crabdog

Francisk said:


> Thanks for the great review crabdog. I'm not alone anymore because I finally found someone who likes the Dynamic Motion DM200H as much as I do  The DM200H is my daily driver for the past 1 year and I still haven't found any IEM to replace my DM200H...not even those that cost 6-8 times the price...I'm not kidding. I was actually looking forward to the release of their long awaited DM300H flagship IEM with the 2 BA + 1 Dynamic BED coaxial driver technology but unfortunately I heard that Dynamic Motion went bankrupt and the company has since been acquired by another company but the company name remains. That's truly sad because a company that designed and produce such good sounding IEM is not getting the support they need. From what I gather, the DM300H release has been put on hold due to the acquisition.


I'm actually curious to hear the 100H now just to see how it compares and of course am very keen to see what they're going to do next whether it be the DM300H or something else. I was told that detachable cables are on the agenda


----------



## Matija Osrečki

Good mmcx cable without memory wire and L plug? 20-40$


----------



## Ahmad313

Matija Osrečki said:


> Good mmcx cable without memory wire and L plug? 20-40$


$20,  silver and cooper mix cable  , NiceHCK store  ,


----------



## Matija Osrečki

Ahmad313 said:


> $20,  silver and cooper mix cable  , NiceHCK store  ,


Great, it actually already is in my cart ☺️

And is it worth it to spend like 40$ instead of 20$ on the mmcx cable, and what are the differences?


----------



## Evochuck

Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster.

I only have a few headphones, they are:
Audio Technica M50x
Bose QC35 (I spent 160k miles in the air this year.....)
Audio Technica CKS550 
Some Blue Ever Blue pairs from massdrop

Im looking to get hard hitting bassy IEMs that wont break the bank, I really like the TFZ IEM looks and the sorts.

Could you please point me in the right direction? 
I guess i'd be looking into the 50-100$ cad price range.

Thanks


----------



## snip3r77

Evochuck said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I only have a few headphones, they are:
> Audio Technica M50x
> ...


Csn try dm5


----------



## JohnVoight

Evochuck said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I only have a few headphones, they are:
> Audio Technica M50x
> ...



Try this site - https://audiobudget.com/leaderboard/iem
You will definitely get what u want there.


----------



## Selenium

snip3r77 said:


> Csn try dm5



They probably won't isolate enough for him. And they definitely aren't hard hitting and bassy.


----------



## euge

Evochuck said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I only have a few headphones, they are:
> Audio Technica M50x
> ...



tfz ex5?


----------



## Selenium (Oct 13, 2017)

Can someone please recommend a small DAP for gym use? I like the Shanling M1, so something like that preferably. Bluetooth isn't needed.

Anyone heard the Walnut V3?

Also, a screen would be nice. Not opposed to DIY Chinese stuff.

Also, the MusicMaker TK12 is rad.


----------



## vladstef (Oct 13, 2017)

First "review" of Auglamour RT-1 is up. Honestly, this is probably more of a promotion than an unbiased review (unit on the photos is probably just a prototype due to missing front screen exposing inner tubes and some plastic lines being visible).
I used google translate and about got an idea of what to expect. I guess it smears some of the details in the complex tracks, which is nothing new for a budget price range. I could be wrong, again, used translate. One more thing, looks like it is using PC casing with a metal back plate - not a deal breaker but I honestly expected fully metal build given how well built their previous casings are.

Here is the link.


----------



## crabdog

Selenium said:


> Can someone please recommend a small DAP for gym use? I like the Shanling M1, so something like that preferably. Bluetooth isn't needed.
> 
> Anyone heard the Walnut V3?
> 
> ...


Check out the RUIZU A50.


----------



## djmakemynight (Oct 13, 2017)

vladstef said:


> First "review" of Auglamour RT-1 is up. Honestly, this is probably more of a promotion than an unbiased review (unit on the photos is probably just a prototype due to missing front screen exposing inner tubes and some plastic lines being visible).
> I used google translate and about got an idea of what to expect. I guess it smears some of the details in the complex tracks, which is nothing new for a budget price range. I could be wrong, again, used translate. One more thing, looks like it is using PC casing with a metal back plate - not a deal breaker but I honestly expected fully metal build given how well built their previous casings are.
> 
> Here is the link.



Yeah, not to far off. I will try to translate whatever else I can:

Vocals are lush and detailed tuned differently from Japanese branded earphones.

OOTB bass sounds low with mids and highs lacking. After burning in, all 3 frequencies sound balanced and tight. This is especially apparent when listening to fast paced and electronic music.

This is where the DD and BA combination shines. Bass is quick and tight, vocals are warm and highs are non-fatiguing.

All 3 frequencies does not sound very layered but instruments sound separated enough. This is a very decent presentation given the cost limitations.

In orchestral music, soundstage is lacking. In complex tracks, instruments overshadow the vocals making vocals sound lacking.


----------



## HiFiChris

Selenium said:


> Can someone please recommend a small DAP for gym use? I like the Shanling M1, so something like that preferably. Bluetooth isn't needed.
> 
> Anyone heard the Walnut V3?
> 
> ...



Imvho the Apple iPod Nano 6G and SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip are the best sports and gym DAPs.


----------



## Selenium

crabdog said:


> Check out the RUIZU A50.



I dig it! Hmmm


HiFiChris said:


> Imvho the Apple iPod Nano 6G and SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip are the best sports and gym DAPs.



I loved my Clip+, darn thing just randomly died one day though.


----------



## tayo15

Any opinions in the like i8? It sounds like my type of signature. Anyone know of any alternatives to it? Ty


----------



## snip3r77

vladstef said:


> First "review" of Auglamour RT-1 is up. Honestly, this is probably more of a promotion than an unbiased review (unit on the photos is probably just a prototype due to missing front screen exposing inner tubes and some plastic lines being visible).
> I used google translate and about got an idea of what to expect. I guess it smears some of the details in the complex tracks, which is nothing new for a budget price range. I could be wrong, again, used translate. One more thing, looks like it is using PC casing with a metal back plate - not a deal breaker but I honestly expected fully metal build given how well built their previous casings are.
> 
> Here is the link.


I think one can just buy for their beauty


----------



## Ahmad313

djmakemynight said:


> Yeah, not to far off. I will try to translate whatever else I can:
> 
> Vocals are lush and detailed tuned differently from Japanese branded earphones.
> 
> ...


Nice work  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

snip3r77 said:


> I think one can just buy for their beauty


Yup they are very beautiful and unique design but sound is more important than design  , i think  ,


----------



## djmakemynight

Ahmad313 said:


> Nice work  ,



Thanks, just giving back to the community that has show me the way to better sound at a bargain.


----------



## s4tch

B9Scrambler said:


> For anyone interested in the horribly named BGVP SGZ-DN1, here are my thoughts. Overall a solid, if not slightly underwhelming budget hybrid. I like it, but I don't love it.
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-sgz-dn1.22607/reviews#review-19070
> 
> ​


other than this review, does anybody have any experience with this iem? i found them on taobao around $15, and on paper, these might be perfect as my planned beater cheapo mic'd iem purchase for skype calls, occasional on-the-go listening or listening to music while lawn mowing


----------



## Holypal

Evochuck said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I only have a few headphones, they are:
> Audio Technica M50x
> ...



Then go for TFZ King


----------



## djmakemynight

djmakemynight said:


> Yeah, not to far off. I will try to translate whatever else I can:
> 
> Vocals are lush and detailed tuned differently from Japanese branded earphones.
> 
> ...



Something to add on, I just took a look at the advertised tech specs, they are rated 32 Ohm and crossover is rated at 60 Ohm. Anyone knows what does the crossover Ohm does? Will it swallow power like gulping beer?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Holypal said:


> Then go for TFZ King



The King? Not even remotely bassy. 5 or 3 would be a better option.


----------



## Vidal

s4tch said:


> other than this review, does anybody have any experience with this iem? i found them on taobao around $15, and on paper, these might be perfect as my planned beater cheapo mic'd iem purchase for skype calls, occasional on-the-go listening or listening to music while lawn mowing



I've reviewed it as well. http://www.aproear.co.uk/bvgp-sgz-dn1/


----------



## Lurk650

Selenium said:


> Can someone please recommend a small DAP for gym use? I like the Shanling M1, so something like that preferably. Bluetooth isn't needed.
> 
> Anyone heard the Walnut V3?
> 
> ...



Fiio M3 and The Original Clip (Belt Clip). This is what I use and it's perfect for the gym and has really good SQ. It's paired with my CH9T


----------



## vladstef

djmakemynight said:


> Yeah, not to far off. I will try to translate whatever else I can:
> 
> Vocals are lush and detailed tuned differently from Japanese branded earphones.
> 
> ...



If this review is legit then I predicted their sound almost fully. The only thing that surprises me is drowned vocals which has always been a strong point of Auglamour earphones.


----------



## ILoveMusic2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ahmad313 said:


> Yup they are very beautiful and unique design but sound is more important than design  , i think  ,


True true but for someones who just wants an iem for listening to songs on spotify, honestly feel this iem should be just the right thing for me.
Not really for an audiophile (those seeking insane sound quality), but for an average consumer who values aesthetics and would be contented with average, decent sounding phones, these are great.

I mostly listen to acoustics and indie ( Axel Flovent, Amber run, talos "in time" and "your love is an island" and jose gonzalez) so the drowned vocals shoud'nt be a problem ill experience.


----------



## tayo15

Looking for recommendations, I first stepped into the chifi world, by buying Monks+ (i couldnt get a decent seal so underwhelming). I bought the kz zs3 (i loved them but i also lost them). 
I am looking for recommendations, I love a signature that is mid forward and bright, either something with neutral bass, emphazised mids and highs. 

Something similar to the ad900x / sony vr6 (but hopefully not as visceral highs), or msr7 but in iem form. So far in my quest Ive found the LKer i8 to tick every box, i can find few reviews and they all praise them but they are so few, as well as they seem to range from 34.99 - 64.99 and I dont want to buy fakes. 

Any other iems with neutral bass or defined tight bass, forward mids and neutral or emphazised highs. Also i would prefer a bit of noise isolation. Bonus points if i can order them from amazon or ebay fast, if not ill gladly take ali or taobao. Thank you in advanced folks!


----------



## tayo15

Also I just ordered Rock Zircons and a pair of Headroom Ms16s, any personal experiences on those? How do the rock zircons compare to the other budget king (Carbo Tenore). Also what is the budget king at the moment? thank you.


----------



## s4tch

Vidal said:


> I've reviewed it as well. http://www.aproear.co.uk/bvgp-sgz-dn1/


cool, thanks.

i like my gear slightly on the warm, smooth side of neutral, still, too bad for that mid-bass boominess that both @B9Scrambler and you mentioned.


----------



## Lurk650

tayo15 said:


> Also I just ordered Rock Zircons and a pair of Headroom Ms16s, any personal experiences on those? How do the rock zircons compare to the other budget king (Carbo Tenore). Also what is the budget king at the moment? thank you.


Haven't heard the Zircon but from what I've read I would have passed. UiiSii CM5 are my only budget aka sub $50 gear right now and it's damn good esp for $20


----------



## crabdog

tayo15 said:


> Also I just ordered Rock Zircons and a pair of Headroom Ms16s, any personal experiences on those? How do the rock zircons compare to the other budget king (Carbo Tenore). Also what is the budget king at the moment? thank you.


You couldn't get much further from neutral bass than the Rock Zircon lol. It's got massive bass and recessed mids.

From your description above I'd say get the Tin Audio T2.


----------



## HungryPanda

+1 for the Tin Audio T2 also check the ADAX-HT06 (very cheap) but rather excellent


----------



## tayo15 (Oct 13, 2017)

crabdog said:


> You couldn't get much further from neutral bass than the Rock Zircon lol. It's got massive bass and recessed mids.
> 
> From your description above I'd say get the Tin Audio T2.



To be honest I also have a sister who needs Iems, this was an excuse to listen to the rock zircons and give them away XD

And also how would you describe the Tin T2, bass , mids, highs, imaging, soundstage and etc??


----------



## tayo15

Lurk650 said:


> Haven't heard the Zircon but from what I've read I would have passed. UiiSii CM5 are my only budget aka sub $50 gear right now and it's damn good esp for $20



How would you describe the sound signature of your iems, and how about isolation, soundstage etc?? bass, mids , highs, imaging, clinical or laid back.


----------



## tayo15

HungryPanda said:


> +1 for the Tin Audio T2 also check the ADAX-HT06 (very cheap) but rather excellent



How would you describe the tin t2 and the ADAX HT06?? bass, mids, highs, imaging, soundstage and sound signature?


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.aproear.co.uk/adax-ht06/   the T2 is better of course Excellent clear bass ( not boomy) mids are a little more forward, Highs are clear with no sibilance. Soundstage is pretty good for an iem. Sound signature is a tad more lively than neutral


----------



## Vidal

The Adax is a bit of a star for the money, last time I looked they were still £13 from Amazon.co.uk

I was going to review the T2 but it's already been covered by @B9Scrambler and comes out well. 

Still on the lookout for new and interesting. Just got the UiiSii T8S that twin dynamic with BA (meh!), Bingle i810 (good for an oldie)  with the GGMM Cuckoo and Brainwavz Jive imminent.


----------



## tayo15

crabdog said:


> You couldn't get much further from neutral bass than the Rock Zircon lol. It's got massive bass and recessed mids.
> 
> From your description above I'd s





Vidal said:


> The Adax is a bit of a star for the money, last time I looked they were still £13 from Amazon.co.uk
> 
> I was going to review the T2 but it's already been covered by @B9Scrambler and comes out well.
> 
> Still on the lookout for new and interesting. Just got the UiiSii T8S that twin dynamic with BA (meh!), Bingle i810 (good for an oldie)  with the GGMM Cuckoo and Brainwavz Jive imminent.



But how is the sound signature of the ADAX. Bass, mids, highs and soundstage / imaging??


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> I've reviewed it as well. http://www.aproear.co.uk/bvgp-sgz-dn1/



Hey Vidal, are you eventually planning on looking the the DN2? I see discussions pop up on a fairly frequent basis, and the comments are always raving.


----------



## vladstef

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aproear.co.uk/adax-ht06/   the T2 is better of course Excellent clear bass ( not boomy) mids are a little more forward, Highs are clear with no sibilance. Soundstage is pretty good for an iem. Sound signature is a tad more lively than neutral



Panda, we need Svara Red vs T2 comparison (I suspect that build quality is similarly great, cables good on both and Red winning in accessories due to very nice hard case). Sound wise, we know that T2 is neutral while Red is slightly V shaped. If we were to say that both of these tunings are acceptable, which one wins in the rest of the sound departments like sound stage, imaging, resolution, details, distortion when pushed, etc.? It doesn't have to be scientific, just a subjective impression of the way they create a soundscape would be great.


----------



## djmakemynight

vladstef said:


> If this review is legit then I predicted their sound almost fully. The only thing that surprises me is drowned vocals which has always been a strong point of Auglamour earphones.



I believe that should only be for complex tracks because he did mentioned in the earlier parts that vocals are detailed and frequencies are pretty even without any emphasis.


----------



## Slater (Oct 13, 2017)

tayo15 said:


> Also I just ordered Rock Zircons and a pair of Headroom Ms16s, any personal experiences on those? How do the rock zircons compare to the other budget king (Carbo Tenore). Also what is the budget king at the moment? thank you.



I have both the Zircon blacks and whites (the whites are a little brighter, and I much prefer them out of the 2 colors).

But honestly, there are so many better options out there, I haven't listened to either of my Zircons since last year.

They are decent basshead IEMs, and I like the fit, comfort, and sexy design. I wish we saw more zirconium-based offerings (maybe a hybrid), as the material is excellent for IEM shells.


----------



## djmakemynight

Lurk650 said:


> Haven't heard the Zircon but from what I've read I would have passed. UiiSii CM5 are my only budget aka sub $50 gear right now and it's damn good esp for $20



Makes me look forward to hearing it soon.


----------



## Slater (Oct 13, 2017)

tayo15 said:


> Looking for recommendations, I first stepped into the chifi world, by buying Monks+ (i couldnt get a decent seal so underwhelming). I bought the kz zs3 (i loved them but i also lost them).
> I am looking for recommendations, I love a signature that is mid forward and bright, either something with neutral bass, emphazised mids and highs.
> 
> Something similar to the ad900x / sony vr6 (but hopefully not as visceral highs), or msr7 but in iem form. So far in my quest Ive found the LKer i8 to tick every box, i can find few reviews and they all praise them but they are so few, as well as they seem to range from 34.99 - 64.99 and I dont want to buy fakes.
> ...





tayo15 said:


> Also I just ordered Rock Zircons and a pair of Headroom Ms16s, any personal experiences on those? How do the rock zircons compare to the other budget king (Carbo Tenore). Also what is the budget king at the moment? thank you.





crabdog said:


> *You couldn't get much further from neutral bass than the Rock Zircon lol*. It's got massive bass and recessed mids.
> 
> From your description above I'd say get the Tin Audio T2.



haha, so true crabdog. It's best summed up from a comment I made in another post regarding the Zircons:

_"They are bass bass and more bass. And Rock is nice enough to also include a pair of 12” subwoofers in the retail box, so you can strap them to your head for good measure just in case the zircons didn’t already have enough bass for you as-is."_

The Urbanfun Hifi hybrid would be a good neutralish option.


----------



## HungryPanda

vladstef said:


> Panda, we need Svara Red vs T2 comparison (I suspect that build quality is similarly great, cables good on both and Red winning in accessories due to very nice hard case). Sound wise, we know that T2 is neutral while Red is slightly V shaped. If we were to say that both of these tunings are acceptable, which one wins in the rest of the sound departments like sound stage, imaging, resolution, details, distortion when pushed, etc.? It doesn't have to be scientific, just a subjective impression of the way they create a soundscape would be great.



Svara Red is my favourite for EDM, rock & pop, the T2 takes it for folk & blues


----------



## HungryPanda

mind you I have only had a couple of hours with the T2


----------



## vladstef

HungryPanda said:


> mind you I have only had a couple of hours with the T2



Ok, the important thing is that they are comparable actually. Svara Red hasn't gathered much love here which is somewhat confusing given the good looks, build quality, high-end accessories and at least a very good sound for the price range.


----------



## Slater (Oct 13, 2017)

HungryPanda said:


> Svara Red is my favourite for EDM, rock & pop, the T2 takes it for folk & blues



I'm really intrigued by these Svara Reds. It's been mentioned over and over lately.

I'm always open to something new and better than what I've already got (the HeadFi creedo haha).

Are the Svarra Reds any better for EDM than any of the following, because I really don't need any more sidegrades at the moment:

Pioneer SE-CH9T
Magaosi K3 Pro
VSonic VSD5S
UiiSii CM5
KZ ZS5


----------



## Vidal

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aproear.co.uk/adax-ht06/





tayo15 said:


> But how is the sound signature of the ADAX. Bass, mids, highs and soundstage / imaging??



The above link is my review



Slater said:


> Hey Vidal, are you eventually planning on looking the the DN2? I see discussions pop up on a fairly frequent basis, and the comments are always raving.



Wasn't that impressed with the DN1 so unless there's something different about the DN2 probably not, I hadn't heard of it before now. 

Or are we talking about the DM5?

Sick of getting boomy 'bass'ed earphones at the moment. GGMM Cuckoo fit that description as well.


----------



## HungryPanda

I think nearly everyone would be happy with the Svara Red it is a well made, awesome looking iem, easy to fit and sounds most excellent. listening to House and Dance music it is a little powerhouse. I am glad I bought it and I got it after the Pioneer CH9T and prefer it most times I go out


----------



## jant71 (Oct 13, 2017)

Okay! What's the scoop on...

UiiSii DT100





(8mm dynamic plus armature hybrid)

and HI-710




(water resist sport model with 6mm PU/PEEK microdriver)

Anybody try yet??


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm listening to this with the Tinaudio T2's and upped the volume for a couple of seconds way more than I'm comfortable with and no distortion or sound break up......lovely


----------



## nerdspot (Oct 13, 2017)

Folks, any recommendations for IEMs with a USB type C connector and a mic? I'm trying to get one to use with my Pixel, so it would need to support digital audio type C ports(have a DAC in the cable/earphones). Ideally something that works for Pop and Hip-hop but beggars cannot be choosers. The source will be a Google Pixel.

I'm looking for something <$50. I see some LeEco CDLA earphones on AliExpress that do what I'm looking for but they appear to be Apple earpod style and not really IEMs. Ideally something like a Memt X5 with a type C digital audio connector.

Worst case scenario, I can use an adapter to get from 3.5mm to Type C but I'd rather have a native Type C connector. TIA!


----------



## peter123

nerdspot said:


> Folks, any recommendations for IEMs with a USB type C connector and a mic? I'm trying to get one to use with my Pixel, so it would need to support digital audio type C ports(have a DAC in the cable/earphones). Ideally something that works for Pop and Hip-hop but beggars cannot be choosers. The source will be a Google Pixel.
> 
> I'm looking for something <$50. I see some LeEco CDLA earphones on AliExpress that do what I'm looking for but they appear to be Apple earpod style and not really IEMs. Ideally something like a Memt X5 with a type C digital audio connector.
> 
> Worst case scenario, I can use an adapter to get from 3.5mm to Type C but I'd rather have a native Type C connector. TIA!



The Zorloo Aero is my best suggestions, it's $89 though..... Well worth it imo but still out of your budget   Maybe wait and save a little longer. 

https://www.zorloo.com/product-page/aero-digital-earphone-usb-c


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> The above link is my review
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I meant the DM5.


----------



## Vidal

Slater said:


> Sorry, I meant the DM5.



I might when I get my first pay cheque, but there's other earphones I'm interested so we'll see.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Where are the RT-1 reviewwwwwws.....


----------



## snip3r77

SomeGuyDude said:


> Where are the RT-1 reviewwwwwws.....


Wait I buy a ticket to china to buy one


----------



## HiFiChris

As announced in the Knowledge Zenith thread, my full review of the ZS6 (that can, as always, be translated to pretty much any language using the translator widget below the navigation bar, well, except for maybe Klingon, however Klingon is no real existing language anyway, so...) went live earlier today: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/10/knowledge-zenith-kz-zs6-review-german-deutsch.html

 

Be warned, it is rather edgy.


----------



## TimeSnow

Add me to the list of people that think the LZ A4 is a crazy good deal. When I first came to Head Fi someone (sorry I dont' remember who) told me to just skip to the end and buy some A4s... I didn't, but it stick with me... so, 8 chi-fi sets later and I ordered some A4s. I probably should've just listened to that advice. 

Anyway, thanks again guys. Whew... I'm done for a good long while I think. 





we'll see. lol.


----------



## snip3r77

TimeSnow said:


> Add me to the list of people that think the LZ A4 is a crazy good deal. When I first came to Head Fi someone (sorry I dont' remember who) told me to just skip to the end and buy some A4s... I didn't, but it stick with me... so, 8 chi-fi sets later and I ordered some A4s. I probably should've just listened to that advice.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again guys. Whew... I'm done for a good long while I think.
> 
> ...


We’ll see

A lot of Mount Everest


----------



## Ahmad313

TimeSnow said:


> Add me to the list of people that think the LZ A4 is a crazy good deal. When I first came to Head Fi someone (sorry I dont' remember who) told me to just skip to the end and buy some A4s... I didn't, but it stick with me... so, 8 chi-fi sets later and I ordered some A4s. I probably should've just listened to that advice.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again guys. Whew... I'm done for a good long while I think.
> 
> ...


No doubt the A4 is one of the best in price to performance ratio  ,


----------



## SomeGuyDude

HiFiChris said:


> As announced in the Knowledge Zenith thread, my full review of the ZS6 (that can, as always, be translated to pretty much any language using the translator widget below the navigation bar, well, except for maybe Klingon, however Klingon is no real existing language anyway, so...) went live earlier today: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/10/knowledge-zenith-kz-zs6-review-german-deutsch.html
> 
> 
> 
> Be warned, it is rather edgy.



Tellin you dude, all those issues with the treble are solved with foams.


----------



## HiFiChris

SomeGuyDude said:


> Tellin you dude, all those issues with the treble are solved with foams.



I know, I know. 50 to 100 Ohms of output impedance kill the spike, too (btw, "edgy" was me mainly referring to the review). There are two (actually three) reasons why I don't use foam tips - firstly 'cause I don't like them with IEMs, secondly because I am a 100% stock person when it comes to IEMs and headphones (and cars), and thirdly due to that the ZS6 doesn't even come with foam tips (which is kind of the same as my second reason in this case).


----------



## Khalid762

what would be the best bang for my buck for $20? saw the zs5 v2 for $19. mostly listen to hip-hop.


----------



## HungryPanda

That is a no brainer 19 bucks for a multi driver iem


----------



## TimeSnow

snip3r77 said:


> We’ll see
> 
> A lot of Mount Everest



Yeah.... yeah... sigh....


----------



## vector84

HiFiChris said:


> I know, I know. 50 to 100 Ohms of output impedance kill the spike, too (btw, "edgy" was me mainly referring to the review). There are two (actually three) reasons why I don't use foam tips - firstly 'cause I don't like them with IEMs, secondly because I am a 100% stock person when it comes to IEMs and headphones (and cars), and thirdly due to that the ZS6 doesn't even come with foam tips (which is kind of the same as my second reason in this case).


Doesn't the mainland box for the ZS6 come with KZ's gel-foams? or did they drop inlcluding those for the ZS6?

Or would those still not count as stock to you?  Just curious.


----------



## HiFiChris

vector84 said:


> Doesn't the mainland box for the ZS6 come with KZ's gel-foams? or did they drop inlcluding those for the ZS6?
> 
> Or would those still not count as stock to you?  Just curious.




Didn't know about that - received the international package both times (IEMs + cable + 3 pairs of silicone tips (one already installed)). 

If they're included then it is of course considered stock. Doesn't mean that I then wouldn't use the silicone tips though as I simply prefer them (in fact the are one or two IEMs I ended up not buying because they only came with foam tips). 
Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

HiFiChris said:


> I know, I know. 50 to 100 Ohms of output impedance kill the spike, too (btw, "edgy" was me mainly referring to the review). There are two (actually three) reasons why I don't use foam tips - firstly 'cause I don't like them with IEMs, secondly because I am a 100% stock person when it comes to IEMs and headphones (and cars), and thirdly due to that the ZS6 doesn't even come with foam tips (which is kind of the same as my second reason in this case).



Fair all around! It was a great review (like all of yours), I just felt like tossing that out there because I was absolutely stunned by the sibilance at first. 

Definitely solid points about keeping things stock, it makes sense to review something directly out of the box that way.


----------



## Fox2twenty

SomeGuyDude said:


> Fair all around! It was a great review (like all of yours), I just felt like tossing that out there because I was absolutely stunned by the sibilance at first.
> 
> Definitely solid points about keeping things stock, it makes sense to review something directly out of the box that way.


I like foams anyway. Great news all around.


----------



## Lurk650

Khalid762 said:


> what would be the best bang for my buck for $20? saw the zs5 v2 for $19. mostly listen to hip-hop.



UiiSii CM5. Trust me. It works perfectly for hip hop.


----------



## WildSeven (Oct 14, 2017)

Finally received the custom cable after waiting almost 2 months, they look great with the T7A.
Better fit as the connector are angled so they don't protrude out that much over the ear.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Lurk650 said:


> UiiSii CM5. Trust me. It works perfectly for hip hop.


Mine are waiting for me. This is good news, how is the soundstage?


----------



## Ahmad313

WildSeven said:


> Finally received the custom cable after waiting almost 2 months, they look great with the T7A.
> Better fit as the connector are angled so they don't protrude out that much over the ear.


wow,  i am interested in these since T7(1st gin) and first time see them here on head-fi  ,
Please share some impressions in details how is the lows,mids,highs and soundstage  , thanks  .


----------



## Lurk650 (Oct 14, 2017)

Fox2twenty said:


> Mine are waiting for me. This is good news, how is the soundstage?


It's wide enough to not sound narrow, has good imaging and separation. Doesn't have the clarity of my CH9T but hey that one is 6 times the cost (at retail price). Its a non offending sound in a lightweight and comfortable form factor. One single dynamic driver so no worries about any BA issues

These bass in these is pretty damn amazing though, its deep and impactful while being controlled and having good texture. Threw on "Infected Mushroom - Milosh" and started cranking up my Magni 3, I got these to the 4-5 oclock position, so nearish max on Low Gain and they didn't distort in any freq and the bass was just pounding my head. Suffice to say bass heads need apply.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Lurk650 said:


> It's wide enough to not sound narrow, has good imaging and separation. Doesn't have the clarity of my CH9T but hey that one is 6 times the cost (at retail price). Its a non offending sound in a lightweight and comfortable form factor. One single dynamic driver so no worries about any BA issues
> 
> These bass in these is pretty damn amazing though, its deep and impactful while being controlled and having good texture. Threw on "Infected Mushroom - Milosh" and started cranking up my Magni 3, I got these to the 4-5 oclock position, so nearish max on Low Gain and they didn't distort in any freq and the bass was just pounding my head. Suffice to say bass heads need apply.


Great description. Sounds cool.


----------



## phower

thanderbird said:


> New **** PT15....more information?



I received my **** PT15 from AliExpress. I can't find a FR for PT15 anywhere. From listeneing, it sounds like mid-range forward. Treble is not harsh. Could feel some bass. But, it feels like upper bass.
Again, for earbuds, the bass is much better than other earbuds that I have heard.

I measured the impedance to be exactly 32.5 ohms on both sides. Looks like very good quality control on ****'s part. But, the supplied cable is another matter. I am not sure whether the cable is supplied by **** or the AE supplier. The left side was loose and was falling out. I had to carefully expand the sleeve of the MMCX connector(Westone type).  There is also audible crossfeed in the supplied cable. Play pink noise in one side and you could hear it on the other side. None of my other earphones/headphones do that. Not sure whether this crossfeed is intentional or qualit control issue with the cable.

For $11 USD, highly recommended.


----------



## Fox2twenty

phower said:


> I received my **** PT15 from AliExpress. I can't find a FR for PT15 anywhere. From listeneing, it sounds like mid-range forward. Treble is not harsh. Could feel some bass. But, it feels like upper bass.
> Again, for earbuds, the bass is much better than other earbuds that I have heard.
> 
> I measured the impedance to be exactly 32.5 ohms on both sides. Looks like very good quality control on ****'s part. But, the supplied cable is another matter. I am not sure whether the cable is supplied by **** or the AE supplier. The left side was loose and was falling out. I had to carefully expand the sleeve of the MMCX connector(Westone type).  There is also audible crossfeed in the supplied cable. Play pink noise in one side and you could hear it on the other side. None of my other earphones/headphones do that. Not sure whether this crossfeed is intentional or qualit control issue with the cable.
> ...


Wow cool.


----------



## s4tch

HiFiChris said:


> ...secondly because I am a 100% stock person when it comes to IEMs and headphones...


i would have thrown out both my fostex te02n and akg n40 if i couldn't have other tips in my drawer. both are very likeable iems, but i struggled to find a decent tip for both of them. fortunately, tip rolling payed off eventually and i enjoy them ever since.


----------



## Vidal

HiFiChris said:


> because I am a 100% stock person when it comes to IEMs and headphones (and cars), and thirdly due to that the ZS6 doesn't even come with foam tips (which is kind of the same as my second reason in this case).



I take a different approach as I want to review the IEM not just whether the supplied eartip works with my ear canal. 

I know that Comply style foams give me a consistent seal, always, and that's why I always review using the same eartips (obviously different sizes for smaller nozzles). Also silicone eartip irritate my ears after a while, don't get that issue with foams.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Vidal said:


> I take a different approach as I want to review the IEM not just whether the supplied eartip works with my ear canal.
> 
> I know that Comply style foams give me a consistent seal, always, and that's why I always review using the same eartips (obviously different sizes for smaller nozzles). Also silicone eartip irritate my ears after a while, don't get that issue with foams.


Silicone totally irritated me after awhile. The best of course was my custom V6-Stage.


----------



## thejoker13

I just dug out my toneking ninetails to give them a good listen and wow, they blow me away everytime I give them ear time. They're criminally underrated!!


----------



## Selenium

thejoker13 said:


> I just dug out my toneking ninetails to give them a good listen and wow, they blow me away everytime I give them ear time. They're criminally underrated!!



I'd like to know more about them. What's the driver setup? Ergonomics?

Also to whom it may pertain the TinAudio T2 is $40 on Ali.


----------



## crabdog

Selenium said:


> I'd like to know more about them. What's the driver setup? Ergonomics?
> 
> Also to whom it may pertain the TinAudio T2 is $40 on Ali.


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19245

The T2 is very good for $40 if you like a brighter signature. The 9tail is in a different league though IMO.


----------



## Toretoshark

I,ve lost one of my ZS5 during a travel it becomes easily disconnected from the cable and when I put it on the bag one of them should fall down without notice. Now I should buy a new one, which one do you recommend with mmx cable (looks more safe) bellow 100$?

Thank you


----------



## Selenium

Toretoshark said:


> I,ve lost one of my ZS5 during a travel it becomes easily disconnected from the cable and when I put it on the bag one of them should fall down without notice. Now I should buy a new one, which one do you recommend with mmx cable (looks more safe) bellow 100$?
> 
> Thank you



BGVP DM5. All day err day.


----------



## Toretoshark

Thank you, it's better than Kinera H3?


----------



## Selenium

Toretoshark said:


> Thank you, it's better than Kinera H3?



No idea. But it's better than the Shozy Hibiki and I'll be able to compare it to the Fiio F9 tomorrow.


----------



## Vidal

Selenium said:


> No idea. But it's better than the Shozy Hibiki and I'll be able to compare it to the Fiio F9 tomorrow.



In which way is it better?


----------



## normanl

Selenium said:


> I'd like to know more about them. What's the driver setup? Ergonomics?
> 
> Also to whom it may pertain the TinAudio T2 is $40 on Ali.



Can you share the link where the Tin Audio T2 is $40?


----------



## Selenium (Oct 15, 2017)

normanl said:


> Can you share the link where the Tin Audio T2 is $40?



2017 TIN Audio T2 In Ear Earphone Double Dynamic Drive HIFI Bass Earphone DJ Metal 3.5mm Earphone Headset With MMCX
http://s.aliexpress.com/6zIRFnMB
(from AliExpress Android)

Edit - Just realized you need the app for that price.



Vidal said:


> In which way is it better?



I'll get back to you on that. Going to sleep.


----------



## Lurk650

Toretoshark said:


> I,ve lost one of my ZS5 during a travel it becomes easily disconnected from the cable and when I put it on the bag one of them should fall down without notice. Now I should buy a new one, which one do you recommend with mmx cable (looks more safe) bellow 100$?
> 
> Thank you


What is your preferred sound sig, that's the first thing that has to be answered because we can throw out IEMs all day that you may not like


----------



## Toretoshark

I love many different kind of music and I see many pictures so I love good bass and clear mids to listen well the voices, I dont like button style headphones

Thank you


----------



## snip3r77

HiFiChris said:


> I know, I know. 50 to 100 Ohms of output impedance kill the spike, too (btw, "edgy" was me mainly referring to the review). There are two (actually three) reasons why I don't use foam tips - firstly 'cause I don't like them with IEMs, secondly because I am a 100% stock person when it comes to IEMs and headphones (and cars), and thirdly due to that the ZS6 doesn't even come with foam tips (which is kind of the same as my second reason in this case).





Selenium said:


> No idea. But it's better than the Shozy Hibiki and I'll be able to compare it to the Fiio F9 tomorrow.


your f9 otw ?


----------



## HiFiChris

snip3r77 said:


> HiFiChris said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I know. 50 to 100 Ohms of output impedance kill the spike, too (btw, "edgy" was me mainly referring to the review). There are two (actually three) reasons why I don't use foam tips - firstly 'cause I don't like them with IEMs, secondly because I am a 100% stock person when it comes to IEMs and headphones (and cars), and thirdly due to that the ZS6 doesn't even come with foam tips (which is kind of the same as my second reason in this case).
> ...



I'm not 100% sure what you want to express with your question or what the abbreviation means, sorry.


----------



## chinmie

HiFiChris said:


> I know, I know. 50 to 100 Ohms of output impedance kill the spike, too (btw, "edgy" was me mainly referring to the review). There are two (actually three) reasons why I don't use foam tips - firstly 'cause I don't like them with IEMs, secondly because I am a 100% stock person when it comes to IEMs and headphones (and cars), and thirdly due to that the ZS6 doesn't even come with foam tips (which is kind of the same as my second reason in this case).



might  be useful: this is what i do if i have IEMs that are a trebly or sibilant, i use earbud foams, cut them small, and shove them inside the tiphole, or if the tip have wider bore, i pinched the between the tips and the noozle like this
 

i hope it helps


----------



## ruckus1027

Background info: Neutral/balanced signature with a slight lean to analytical.  I like clarity, details and good presence/impact down low and vocals to not be too recessed.  Purpose: portable rig/otg listening using Nexus 5X Fiio Q1 DAC AMP, I need it to be interchangeable to bluetooth for listening at work.  

I was recommended the ZS5 from KZ and based on reading around, it seems to fit the bill.  After a couple days with the ZS5 now and initial impressions were the highs are quite harsh; seemed convoluted too.  Did some burn in (16 hrs so far), put in comply tips, stock cable, turned off the gain on Q1 and it's a little better, but still quite harsh and sibilant and border line distorted on some songs.  Did some research and it looks like I have the v2 on this, based on the two circle things when I shine light into the nozzle (as per what I've seen online; correct me if this is wrong please).  And it seems there seems to be complaints on similar things that I'm noticing.  Looking for suggestions,  I can try and return this and purchase a substitute Tennmak Pro seems to be decent (though I really love the way the ZS5 sounds so maybe some hybrids is more like what I need) any other suggestions? I can also try and burn in more and see if the tops loosen up more?  Though I am leaning a little towards just returning these for maybe some other KZ product that will fit the bill. 

Thanks!


----------



## siderak

crabdog said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19245
> 
> The T2 is very good for $40 if you like a brighter signature. The 9tail is in a different league though IMO.



Does the 9tail compare favorably against the LZ A4?


----------



## feeblely

Vidal said:


> I take a different approach as I want to review the IEM not just whether the supplied eartip works with my ear canal.



Hi, Im interested in buying the best budget iem for around $15-$20 usd. So far from your website it seems like the kz zs5 is the best choice however it seems like the review is for the zs5 v1. Is your recommendation for the best budget iem at the $20 price point still the KZ zs5 even if it was the v2? I've seen some people on reddit bash on them a bit and to get the ZST or ZS3 instead. I feel so lost right now. Should I just get the xiaomi hybrid pro hd?  

Example thread. https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/765ep9/bought_the_kz_zs5_and_despite_everyones_glowing/


----------



## Ahmad313

siderak said:


> Does the 9tail compare favorably against the LZ A4?


I have A4 and it something audiophile class product  ,


----------



## Toretoshark

Toretoshark said:


> I love many different kind of music and I see many pictures so I love good bass and clear mids to listen well the voices, I dont like button style headphones
> 
> Thank you



Any advice??


----------



## Fox2twenty

Kinera H3 is on MASSDROP right now. Is it three times {3x} better than the KZ zs5?


----------



## crabdog

siderak said:


> Does the 9tail compare favorably against the LZ A4?


It doesn't have the detail or layering of the A4 but it does sound more organic and natural IMO. It's an incredible IEM, particularly considering it utilizes a single dynamic driver.


----------



## siderak

crabdog said:


> It doesn't have the detail or layering of the A4 but it does sound more organic and natural IMO. It's an incredible IEM, particularly considering it utilizes a single dynamic driver.



Thank you!
That's extremely helpful.
 I had the A4  for a few weeks and found it to be a little clinical.
I find I enjoy and generally prefer the cohesiveness of single drivers.
Removable cable, multiple filters,  alien tech profile. 
The 9tail has suddenly become more interesting...


----------



## Vidal

Toretoshark said:


> Any advice??



Have a look here so many different earphones, probably best to have a look to see what you like the sound of and ask questions


----------



## Vidal

feeblely said:


> Hi, Im interested in buying the best budget iem for around $15-$20 usd. So far from your website it seems like the kz zs5 is the best choice however it seems like the review is for the zs5 v1. Is your recommendation for the best budget iem at the $20 price point still the KZ zs5 even if it was the v2? I've seen some people on reddit bash on them a bit and to get the ZST or ZS3 instead. I feel so lost right now. Should I just get the xiaomi hybrid pro hd?
> 
> Example thread. https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/765ep9/bought_the_kz_zs5_and_despite_everyones_glowing/



Don't buy the Xiaomi - there are much better options.

My ZS5 review relates to the V1 only, not heard the V2 so can't comment. There's also the EMI CI880 which is a great little IEM but it's fairly balanced and might have enough bass for some. 

What sound signature are you looking for?

There's some device matching issues with the ZS5 which maybe why some people trash them but with this hobby one man's nectar is another man's poison.


----------



## Selenium

Holy Mackerel these are long!




2017 New NICEHCK TIRE Single BA Drive Unit In Ear Earphone DIY HIFI DJ Carbon Fibre Earphone Free Shipping
http://s.aliexpress.com/e2YbUNrq 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## vladstef

Selenium said:


> Holy Mackerel these are long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These have existed for months and no one mentioned them. I guess it's a combination of things: it's a diy model, it's way too long, there are no reviews, looks terrible imho. But it actually might sound good given it's 100$ for a single BA - if you can manufacture a full range BA you are probably doing something right...


----------



## mbwilson111

Selenium said:


> Holy Mackerel these are long!



Those look dangerous!


----------



## normanl

Selenium said:


> 2017 TIN Audio T2 In Ear Earphone Double Dynamic Drive HIFI Bass Earphone DJ Metal 3.5mm Earphone Headset With MMCX
> http://s.aliexpress.com/6zIRFnMB
> (from AliExpress Android)
> 
> ...



The link shows the price of Tin Audio T2 for $49.90 in stead of $40.


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, for the price of that BA that reminds me of an Ety design, I could get the Nine Tails, which very much has my interest, or the Rose Mini2, which seems to be well received so far.


----------



## Selenium

normanl said:


> The link shows the price of Tin Audio T2 for $49.90 in stead of $40.



You have to use the app!


----------



## thejoker13

Selenium said:


> I'd like to know more about them. What's the driver setup? Ergonomics?
> 
> Also to whom it may pertain the TinAudio T2 is $40 on Ali.


They're a single dynamic driver, and they are very ergonomic for me, but everyone's ears are different of course. I know they have a somewhat polarizing look to them, but the comfort and sound make them an absolute steal for around the 100.00 price tag. They have an extremely natural and realistic tonality to them and they're also super detailed with one of the best sound stages I've heard to date. If you can get by their odd look, you would be in for a musical treat! Oh yeah, and they're tunable so you can further tweak their basic sound signature to suit your personal preference.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Hey, can I get a rec? I was gonna order zs5 but apparently the new batch is bad. My price range is preferably below 30USD and I listen to a lot of music like  . What is the new hype?


----------



## thejoker13

Toretoshark said:


> I,ve lost one of my ZS5 during a travel it becomes easily disconnected from the cable and when I put it on the bag one of them should fall down without notice. Now I should buy a new one, which one do you recommend with mmx cable (looks more safe) bellow 100$?
> 
> Thank you


The toneking nine tail has amazing bass, both in quantity and quality. It also is tunable so you can get amazing, crystal clear mids without sacrificing the bass. They really are vastly underrated.


----------



## 3liminate

Hey.

Looking for some new IEM's and was wondering if the professionals could help 

Types of of music: EDM, R&B,

I like punchy bass but not overwhelming, good mids and treble.

Been looking at something like: Tennmak Pro vs Mee m6p vs Kz Zs3 vs Fiio F3?


Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## thejoker13

siderak said:


> Does the 9tail compare favorably against the LZ A4?


+1! I LOVE my nine tails and I've been really curious about the LZ A4. I'd love to read a comparison between them.


----------



## Fox2twenty

3liminate said:


> Hey.
> 
> Looking for some new IEM's and was wondering if the professionals could help
> 
> ...


I would suggest KZ ES3s and kz-zs6.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

duo8 said:


> I tried the Zero audio Carbo Tenore and 1more Triple today (and a few others). I liked the Tenore's highs, and the Triple is pretty good all around. Though I don't feel like they're worth upgrading from my RE400.
> Would've tried the GR07 and FiiO F9 too if they had them.
> Also tried the ZS6, it was pretty bad.


why are you calling the zs6 bad? what exactly is wrong with them?


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> It doesn't have the detail or layering of the A4 but it does sound more organic and natural IMO. It's an incredible IEM, particularly considering it utilizes a single dynamic driver.





vladstef said:


> These have existed for months and no one mentioned them. I guess it's a combination of things: it's a diy model, it's way too long, there are no reviews, looks terrible imho. But it actually might sound good given it's 100$ for a single BA - if you can manufacture a full range BA you are probably doing something right...


Yes i saw them month ago but it looks so ugly  , i think it is the reason nobody interested in these but who knows maybe they sound great  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

normanl said:


> The link shows the price of Tin Audio T2 for $49.90 in stead of $40.


Different sellers offers different prices but you can contact a seller and can ask for a discount  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

Any comparison between 9tail and T2,???


----------



## 3liminate

Fox2twenty said:


> I would suggest KZ ES3s and kz-zs6.



Thanks will take a look


----------



## feeblely (Oct 16, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Don't buy the Xiaomi - there are much better options.
> 
> My ZS5 review relates to the V1 only, not heard the V2 so can't comment. There's also the EMI CI880 which is a great little IEM but it's fairly balanced and might have enough bass for some.
> 
> ...



Yeah I was looking at the EMI CI880 but they're too expensive at $50  . Looking for something under $20 USD. 

I am looking for a v-shaped (or even u-shaped? never experienced it yet)  sound signature with nice sub bass and soundstage i think? I love crisp vocals with alot of bass. I really don't like flat sounds I guess. I mostly listen to pop/electronic/vocal trance/kpop for example these songs here:

t-ara- roly poly

britney- BTI

day6

sweater weather

feint- we wont be alone


Based on your reviews, im thinking of the zs5 (currently $13 from gear best) or the rock zircon ($10 aliexpress)


----------



## Qualcheduno

You can find the EMI on amazon.com at $25 under the brand name "blumuze".


----------



## HiFiChris

My English review of the Rose BR-5 MKII is now live: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/10/rose-technology-br-5-mkii-review-english.html#more


----------



## danimoca

I'm very tempted by the Tin Audio T2's. But I haven't found any proper impressions on them. Can anyone do some very quick ones? I'd appreciate it very much!

Thanks.


----------



## ruckus1027

Qualcheduno said:


> You can find the EMI on amazon.com at $25 under the brand name "blumuze".



Dang it, wish I saw this comment before buying.  I bought Timmkoos on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/TIMMKOO-Driv...e=UTF8&qid=1508154002&sr=8-2&keywords=timmkoo

It looks very similar, but can you or anyone confirm they're the same or no?


----------



## feeblely

Qualcheduno said:


> You can find the EMI on amazon.com at $25 under the brand name "blumuze".



damn. I live in australia so it doesnt ship here  
Do you have an aliexpress or gearbest link that is also $25?


----------



## vladstef

feeblely said:


> damn. I live in australia so it doesnt ship here
> Do you have an aliexpress or gearbest link that is also $25?



Here  (only silver left)


----------



## Superluc

Podster said:


> So now that I've been playing around in the budget Chi-Fi arena I just had to try this crazy looking clip on which at the time of my purchase cost a whopping $1.69 now going for $2.53. I always talk about what one can get for next to nothing but still can hold it's own especially for price, well this little rig right here cost a whopping $27.68 shipped and once again this hobby has made tremendous strides in the last 15 years as I remember paying close to $40 for a Nomad 128GB alone. I doubt these clip-ons have a long life in them but for $1.69 I'm simply amazed at just how good these sound and when I see people walk into Best Buy for a $9.99 pair of Skull Candy's I just cringe as IMHO they can't hold a candle to these Glylezee clips even at $2.53 a pair and this little X11 DAP has been killer and running strong for 4-5 months now, holds a great charge and even though artwork is tiny it's legible. My only concern is some 12-13 year old is missing their childhood in order to bring these items to us As a fan of the KSC75 clip on and Porta Pro's I say take a chance with that $2.53
> ]


I have buy a pair of these crack clips for gift them to a child. 

I think that they lacking on treble response, so the sound is a bit lifeless, but there's no harshness anywhere. They not sound like cheap crap but as something both low-fi and relaxing. The diameter is around 4cm and they are light on ear. The ear hook is made of plastic, so it may be uncomfortable, but just a bit. They demand more power than normal IEM.

Overall i think that they are respectable for the price.


----------



## Ahmad313

HiFiChris said:


> My English review of the Rose BR-5 MKII is now live: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/10/rose-technology-br-5-mkii-review-english.html#more


Very nice and informative review  ,


----------



## Griffith

For anyone interested in acquiring the well-touted Xiaomi Piston 2 Aliexpress has them on sale right now and they seem to be from an official store so they should be legitimate https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...one-and-Remote-for-Apple-iOS/32703574608.html


----------



## Fox2twenty

Fahim Foysal said:


> why are you calling the zs6 bad? what exactly is wrong with them?


Only thing I've heard is treble spike. But foams tame the treble.


----------



## Fox2twenty

3liminate said:


> Thanks will take a look


Np. Enjoy.


----------



## duo8

Griffith said:


> For anyone interested in acquiring the well-touted Xiaomi Piston 2 Aliexpress has them on sale right now and they seem to be from an official store so they should be legitimate https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...one-and-Remote-for-Apple-iOS/32703574608.html


That's not exactly the Piston 2, though it is a follow up to it.
I wonder if they kept the chocolate smell.


----------



## HungryPanda

Fox2twenty said:


> Only thing I've heard is treble spike. But foams tame the treble.



Do you have ZS6, I just received mine and while they have ample treble they are not the monsters that they are being portrayed as and being repeated by quite a few people who do not possess them.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

HungryPanda said:


> Do you have ZS6, I just received mine and while they have ample treble they are not the monsters that they are being portrayed as and being repeated by quite a few people who do not possess them.


How does the zs6 compare with the ch9t?


----------



## HungryPanda

ch9t is just so much better


----------



## Slater

Fahim Foysal said:


> How does the zs6 compare with the ch9t?





HungryPanda said:


> *ch9t is just so much better*



Agreed 100%.


----------



## Toretoshark

And what abot kinera h3 vs CH9T???


----------



## HungryPanda

The Kinera H3 has too  much treble for my liking, it is more comfortable though. The bass on the Kinera is tighter but I will have to mod it in some way to get the treble under control.


----------



## Fox2twenty

HungryPanda said:


> Do you have ZS6, I just received mine and while they have ample treble they are not the monsters that they are being portrayed as and being repeated by quite a few people who do not possess them.


I've "heard".. Ie.. Rumors. Glad you like the ZS6.


----------



## snip3r77

HungryPanda said:


> The Kinera H3 has too  much treble for my liking, it is more comfortable though. The bass on the Kinera is tighter but I will have to mod it in some way to get the treble under control.


H3 or zs6 has hotter treble?


----------



## Fox2twenty

snip3r77 said:


> H3 or zs6 has hotter treble?


Good question.


----------



## Fahim Foysal (Oct 16, 2017)

Slater said:


> Agreed 100%.





HungryPanda said:


> ch9t is just so much better


Can you recommend something that has sound quality on a similar level to the ch9t. I have a feeling I will have fit issues with the ch9t as I have small ears. I currently own the zs5 and I am not very satisfied I must say. Would the fiio f9 or magaosi k3 hd or k3 pro fit the category?


----------



## alex2750 (Oct 17, 2017)

3liminate said:


> Hey.
> 
> Looking for some new IEM's and was wondering if the professionals could help
> 
> ...



The ZS3 might not be the best of the IEMs on your list but they almost definitely are the best value/budget buy. The bass is incredibly strong; it can get a bit bloated at times depending on the song and your EQ but it's built for EDM and should be very good for modern R&B. Right now it's $8 on GearBest, which is pretty much unbeatable.


----------



## Fox2twenty

alex2750 said:


> The ZS3 might not be the best of the IEMs on your list but they almost definitely are the best value/budget buy. The bass is incredibly strong; it can get a bit bloated at times depending on the song and your EQ but it's built for EDM and should be very good for modern R&B. Right now it's $8 on GearBest, which is pretty much unbeatable.


Dang. 8 dollars is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## alex2750

Fox2twenty said:


> Dang. 8 dollars is pretty hard to beat.



And a universal CIEM shape - I honestly don't know how they do it but it's always worth grabbing and stashing a pair in my opinion.


----------



## 3liminate

alex2750 said:


> The ZS3 might not be the best of the IEMs on your list but they almost definitely are the best value/budget buy. The bass is incredibly strong; it can get a bit bloated at times depending on the song and your EQ but it's built for EDM and should be very good for modern R&B. Right now it's $8 on GearBest, which is pretty much unbeatable.



Thanks... Might grab these also. I went ahead and got the Memt X5 and Remax 610D.


----------



## alex2750

3liminate said:


> Thanks... Might grab these also. I went ahead and got the Memt X5 and Remax 610D.



I'm interested to hear what you think about the X5 -  I also listen to R&B and some EDM but all the reviews I've seen so far mainly use other music to test them.


----------



## HiFiChris (Oct 17, 2017)

snip3r77 said:


> H3 or zs6 has hotter treble?



Definitely the ZS6:




The H3 is somewhat too present around 5 kHz, leading to a more metallic and unnatural presentation, whereas the ZS6 is too present around 10 kHz, leading to sharpness etc.


----------



## 3liminate

alex2750 said:


> I'm interested to hear what you think about the X5 -  I also listen to R&B and some EDM but all the reviews I've seen so far mainly use other music to test them.



Will definitely let you know... Just remind me. the 610D's are local so should get them by Friday, but X5 will only arrive in around 2 weeks


----------



## JohnVoight

tayo15 said:


> Looking for recommendations, I first stepped into the chifi world, by buying Monks+ (i couldnt get a decent seal so underwhelming). I bought the kz zs3 (i loved them but i also lost them).
> I am looking for recommendations, I love a signature that is mid forward and bright, either something with neutral bass, emphazised mids and highs.
> 
> Something similar to the ad900x / sony vr6 (but hopefully not as visceral highs), or msr7 but in iem form. So far in my quest Ive found the LKer i8 to tick every box, i can find few reviews and they all praise them but they are so few, as well as they seem to range from 34.99 - 64.99 and I dont want to buy fakes.
> ...


The Urbanfun HiFi Hybrid is perfect for your needs


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Agreed 100%.



How do You guys compare CH9T with ZS5v1 ? Are they more similar or different? Soundstage size and airiness? Thanks for bringing CH9T to my radar.


----------



## danimoca

HiFiChris said:


> Definitely the ZS6:
> 
> 
> 
> The H3 is somewhat too present around 5 kHz, leading to a more metallic and unnatural presentation, whereas the ZS6 is too present around 10 kHz, leading to sharpness etc.



Oh god. Those graphs look really bad. I know FR isn't everything but man... Wouldn't buy any of them, based on that.


----------



## snip3r77

danimoca said:


> Oh god. Those graphs look really bad. I know FR isn't everything but man... Wouldn't buy any of them, based on that.


 Not sure why that Ryan gave so high marks for the h3


----------



## CoiL

Subjective more than objective probably.

Anyway, what is consensus about  HiLisening HLS-S8 ? Worth the price or not?


----------



## s4tch

Fahim Foysal said:


> Can you recommend something that has sound quality on a similar level to the ch9t. I have a feeling I will have fit issues with the ch9t as I have small ears. I currently own the zs5 and I am not very satisfied I must say. Would the fiio f9 or magaosi k3 hd or k3 pro fit the category?


the fiio f9 is a mid forward iem, nothing special to be honest. still better than the harsh, poorly build zs5.

if your budget is still $100, the k3 might be a good pick. the pioneers might fit your ears, too. i wouldn't exclude them, they look small and comfy.


----------



## Slater

Fahim Foysal said:


> Can you recommend something that has sound quality on a similar level to the ch9t. I have a feeling I will have fit issues with the ch9t as I have small ears. I currently own the zs5 and I am not very satisfied I must say. Would the fiio f9 or magaosi k3 hd or k3 pro fit the category?



The only way to know is to try them.


----------



## HiFiChris

snip3r77 said:


> Not sure why that Ryan gave so high marks for the h3



Imo apart from some sibilance, the H3 is a solid to good hybrid IEM at its respective price point.


----------



## HungryPanda

I had a listen to a few albums last night with the Kinera H3 and thoroughly enjoyed them. They are very good iems


----------



## CoiL

1) TFZ Exclusive 5 / King 
2) Magaosi K3 PRO / HD
3) Pioneer SE-CH9T-K
4) BGVP DM5

Only question is... which one? ....WHICH ONE? ...*WHICH ONE?*

**


----------



## Fahim Foysal

s4tch said:


> the fiio f9 is a mid forward iem, nothing special to be honest. still better than the harsh, poorly build zs5.
> 
> if your budget is still $100, the k3 might be a good pick. the pioneers might fit your ears, too. i wouldn't exclude them, they look small and comfy.





Slater said:


> The only way to know is to try them.


I am looking for a natural and neutral sounding iem with great bass thumb and good resolution, imaging and clarity without them being overly bright. I don't just want the 'perception' of clarity and air due to overly boosted treble. There is almost no way to test the iem since I will have to buy it off ebay, so the best I can do is describe the signature I am looking for.
So far according to the reviews I have read the magaosi k3 hd might just fit the category but I need to hear it someone who actually has done A/B testing with iems like fiio f9, ch9t etc


----------



## Fahim Foysal

CoiL said:


> 1) TFZ Exclusive 5 / King
> 2) Magaosi K3 PRO / HD
> 3) Pioneer SE-CH9T-K
> 4) BGVP DM5
> ...


Sem sem


----------



## djmakemynight

CoiL said:


> 1) TFZ Exclusive 5 / King
> 2) Magaosi K3 PRO / HD
> 3) Pioneer SE-CH9T-K
> 4) BGVP DM5
> ...



No need for a headache. Get all of them, choose 1 and sell the rest.

You can also share your impressions with us along the way.


----------



## Ahmad313

danimoca said:


> Oh god. Those graphs look really bad. I know FR isn't everything but man... Wouldn't buy any of them, based on that.


Same here but maybe they sound bit differently than showing in graph,


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> Not sure why that Ryan gave so high marks for the h3


I hear ya. I find them decidedly mediocre to listen to but I do love the design and cable.


----------



## djmakemynight

CoiL said:


> Subjective more than objective probably.
> 
> Anyway, what is consensus about  HiLisening HLS-S8 ? Worth the price or not?



Crafted by Magaosi?


----------



## snip3r77

HiFiChris said:


> Imo apart from some sibilance, the H3 is a solid to good hybrid IEM at its respective price point.


At this price range will be fighting also with k3 and also TFZ . But he gave h3 better marks . Excuse me all his reviews are GOOD. Lmao


----------



## B9Scrambler

CoiL said:


> Subjective more than objective probably.
> 
> Anyway, what is consensus about  HiLisening HLS-S8 ? Worth the price or not?



The HLS-S8 sounds good (mild v-shape, good detail/separation, solid soundstage, typical hybrid sound imo) and is comfortable but everything else is below average. They have an air of cheapness about them that others in the price range do not. Cable esp. is very thin and poorly relieved. Mine had issues with the MMCX ootb. They're certainly not bad but I'd take others if not only due to the questionable build quality.


----------



## Lurk650

Don't forget that the Simgot EN700 Bass is around $100 and is very good SQ wise and ergonomically, besides the tangle nightmare cable. The Pro is detachable 2pin but is over $100


----------



## groucho69

CoiL said:


> 1) TFZ Exclusive 5 / King
> 2) Magaosi K3 PRO / HD
> 3) Pioneer SE-CH9T-K
> 4) BGVP DM5
> ...



Really like my Exclusive 5 and have been eying the Pioneers. 5 is a sweet sound with great detail. I'm hearing things I've not noticed before in songs that I know well.


----------



## groucho69 (Oct 17, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> Don't forget that the Simgot EN700 Bass is around $100 and is very good SQ wise and ergonomically, besides the tangle nightmare cable. The Pro is detachable 2pin but is over $100



Can anyone compare the bass vs pro sound?


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Lurk650 said:


> Don't forget that the Simgot EN700 Bass is around $100 and is very good SQ wise and ergonomically, besides the tangle nightmare cable. The Pro is detachable 2pin but is over $100


the pro is 150 usd which makes it way above 100. Although the absence of detachable cable is a deal breaker for me on all iems above 50 dollar.


----------



## Slater (Oct 17, 2017)

CoiL said:


> 1) TFZ Exclusive 5 / King
> 2) Magaosi K3 PRO / HD
> 3) Pioneer SE-CH9T-K
> 4) BGVP DM5
> ...



I don't have 1 or 4, but 3 > 2. I have heard good things about 1 though.

They are both u-shaped IMO, and they are both really *really* good IEMs. But the CH9T is superior in clarity, construction, balance, and overall sound. It really is splitting hairs though - don't get me wrong, the K3 Pro is a close 2nd. I like the shape/comfort of the K3 Pro better though, although the comfort of the CH9T is perfectly fine.

There's plenty of additional comparisons with other IEMs on the CH9T thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pioneer-se-ch9t-premium-in-ear-headphones.857460

I was planning on buying the DM5 on 11.11, but after reading this post I changed my mind. It seems like 3 > 2 > 4 from the description of the DM5:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1564#post-13783282


----------



## Slater (Oct 17, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> I am looking for a natural and neutral sounding iem with great bass thumb and good resolution, imaging and clarity without them being overly bright. I don't just want the 'perception' of clarity and air due to overly boosted treble. There is almost no way to test the iem since I will have to buy it off ebay, so the best I can do is describe the signature I am looking for.
> So far according to the reviews I have read the magaosi k3 hd might just fit the category but I need to hear it someone who actually has done A/B testing with iems like fiio f9, ch9t etc



At some point you are going to have to pull the trigger and actually get something. Don't get caught up in what's known as 'analysis paralysis'. Trust me, it's very easy to do, because I often suffer from the same behavior (from my career to investing to buying cars). And I mean that in the most honest, nicest possible way.

All of the IEMs you listed are pretty much regarded as the cream of the crop for their respective price points, and are very very close to one another in terms of sound, features, design, etc - CH9T, K3 Pro/HD, F9, etc. Of the ones on your list, it's literally down to splitting minute hairs.

There is no 'perfect' IEM. One might have better sound but may not be as comfortable for your ears. Another may sound 99% as good, but has better fit and a better cable. And since we all hear things a little different, even if someone else A/Bs them it doesn't mean you'll hear them the exact same way. You can't just go solely on manufacturer's FR graphs and a few people's impressions.

There will be subtleties between them all that may never have been pointed out in other people's impressions. Maybe their ears aren't the same size as yours. Maybe they are a different age than you so their frequency hearing is different. Maybe their ear canal is shaped different so there are reflected resonant frequencies present or absent that you wouldn't have in your ear canals. And that's not even considering what tips, what cables, what source, and/or amp they are using (as well as how well those sources are impedance matched, which appears to be the cause of the majority of the polar opposite impressions people give to the ZS5).

Just get 1, 2, or all 3, evaluate them all, pick which one YOU like, and send the rest back (or sell them, give as christmas gifts, or whatever).

You've been on the fence for months and months. I understand that you want to do your homework and you don't want to make a bad decision - no one does. But trust me, you can spend the next *24 months *analyzing the same handful of IEMs and never be 100% sure about any of them if you can't listen to them for yourself in your own ears, on your own gear, with your own music. Wouldn't you rather spend the same 24 months enjoying music?

A lot of people dislike the ZS5 (including you). I happen to love mine to pieces. Is there a singular reason or explanation why? No, it could be due to a dozen of different reasons, from tips to source to hearing to quality control. Does that make 1 or us right and 1 of us wrong? Absolutely not. But just as you discovered with the ZS5, the only way to REALLY know if a headphone is right for you is to try it for yourself.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> At some point you are going to have to pull the trigger and actually get something. Don't get caught up in what's known as 'analysis paralysis'. Trust me, it's very easy to do, because I often suffer from the same behavior (from my career to investing to buying cars). And I mean that in the most honest, nicest possible way.
> 
> All of the IEMs you listed are pretty much regarded as the cream of the crop for their respective price points, and are very very close to one another in terms of sound, features, design, etc - CH9T, K3 Pro/HD, F9, etc. Of the ones on your list, it's literally down to splitting minute hairs.
> 
> ...


agree with all of the above and would add, perhaps gratuitously, that often too much focus is placed on sound characteristics and too little on compatibility with source, isolation, intended use, etc.--of the list above, for example, the k3 is an excellent phone, but really needs an amp to shine and can be very revealing of lower quality files, which is to say that it wouldn't be a great choice if your listening to mp3s on a mobile phone.


----------



## Slater (Oct 17, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> agree with all of the above and would add, perhaps gratuitously, that often too much focus is placed on sound characteristics and too little on compatibility with source, isolation, intended use, etc.--of the list above, for example, the k3 is an excellent phone, but really needs an amp to shine and can be very revealing of lower quality files, which is to say that it wouldn't be a great choice if your listening to mp3s on a mobile phone.



Exactly.

So 10 people can rave about x or y. Then you get it and hate it or have a different experience. Were they all wrong? What did I miss? Should I have done more research? Maybe my pair is defective? Is it my music? Is it my phone? Will a different cable make a difference?

It could be as simple as needing an amp, or a different phone, or a different genre of music, or higher/lower quality files, or a tip swap, or even a higher or lower volume.

90% of people don't specify any of those things in reviews and impressions, And you certainly can't tell any of that from looking at a manufacturer's FR graph (much of which are uncorrected, smoothed, not smoothed, tested on unknown/non-standard/uncalibrated equipment).

Your head can explode if you think about this stuff too hard. At some point the only thing to do is put something on your ears and it will all become clear. That's the difference between knowledge (researching, reading, etc) and experience (doing, listening, etc).


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Exactly.
> 
> So 10 people can rave about x or y. Then you get it and hate it or have a different experience. Were they all wrong? What did I miss? Should I have done more research? Maybe my pair is defective? Is it my music? Is it my phone? Will a different cable make a difference?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurk650

groucho69 said:


> Can anyone compare the bass vs pro sound?


I sold my Bass to Loomis. The Pro is arriving on Amazon in 3 days. I may pick it up, just to see how it is, the Blue color is really nice IMO


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I get amused when something gets a good review and then people who have never heard them post FR graphs and everyone's like "WHOA HOW COULD THEY GET GOOD REVIEWS?"

I'd love to see an experiment where we took a bunch of audiophiles and completely banned FR graphs in any discussions of anything. People are only allowed to use descriptions that come _directly_ from listening. I wonder how much things would change.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Is the ch9t the best iem right now for ~$100? I posted before what music I like and didn't get replies.


----------



## Lurk650

MoshiMoshi said:


> Is the ch9t the best iem right now for ~$100? I posted before what music I like and didn't get replies.


There is no best, everybody has different hearings and likes different things. A top contender in the $200 and lower tier, hell yes


----------



## MoshiMoshi (Oct 17, 2017)

]]


----------



## crabdog

My review of the BGVP BKYT MRY6 (that name!) Decent but not a game changer.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19326/


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> My review of the BGVP BKYT MRY6 (that name!) Decent but not a game changer.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19326/



Who comes up with these names? haha


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> Who comes up with these names? haha


I know right?


----------



## rockingthearies

groucho69 said:


> Really like my Exclusive 5 and have been eying the Pioneers. 5 is a sweet sound with great detail. I'm hearing things I've not noticed before in songs that I know well.


Same got my hands on the TFZ Exclusive 5 too might be pulling the trigger on the Pioneer CH9T next week, still thinking about it.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

rockingthearies said:


> Same got my hands on the TFZ Exclusive 5 too might be pulling the trigger on the Pioneer CH9T next week, still thinking about it.


please do so I can see a comparison of the two


----------



## Fahim Foysal (Oct 17, 2017)

Slater said:


> At some point you are going to have to pull the trigger and actually get something. Don't get caught up in what's known as 'analysis paralysis'. Trust me, it's very easy to do, because I often suffer from the same behavior (from my career to investing to buying cars). And I mean that in the most honest, nicest possible way.
> 
> All of the IEMs you listed are pretty much regarded as the cream of the crop for their respective price points, and are very very close to one another in terms of sound, features, design, etc - CH9T, K3 Pro/HD, F9, etc. Of the ones on your list, it's literally down to splitting minute hairs.
> 
> ...


Okay man got it. The sad part is I can't afford to buy all of them and try them out. I could afford to try out the zs5 since it was so cheap but anything above 50 bucks isn't something that I can impulsively buy.
It's not just one particular thing that I dont like about the zs5 although I am not a fan of the treble. My expectations of the zs5 was a bit too high (definitely my fault) and was expecting them to be huge upgrade from the xiaomi pro hds which was my daily driver. The zs5 sounded really good with some songs but lacked 'naturalness' in others. The female vocals sounded a bit nasal. I believe eq might be able to improve it to some extent but I constantly switch devices, so it can be quite a hassle. So that is why I am jumping in the 100 dollar price category and I am expecting this purchase to be a great upgrade from both the pro hd and zs5 and hence I am filtering out iems that most people think colours the sound too much or have peaky treble or overly forward or recessed mids. I am basing my purchase on what most people think and I am not saying I will hear how 'most people' will hear things but it does somewhat improve the chances right?

So far the general believe is that the fiios have peaky treble and boosted upper mids. I believe the magaosi k3 hd do not have any part of the spectrum that stands out to most people with the silver filter. Both have great sound stage, imaging, resolution etc.  Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## HiFiChris

Imo the Brainwavz B100, driven from a low impedance source, and Fidue A65 (potentially with a tape mod (blocking the inner vent for increased bass quantity)) might match your preferences.


----------



## Slater

Fahim Foysal said:


> Okay man got it. The sad part is I can't afford to buy all of them and try them out. I could afford to try out the zs5 since it was so cheap but anything above 50 bucks isn't something that I can impulsively buy.
> It's not just one particular thing that I dont like about the zs5 although I am not a fan of the treble. My expectations of the zs5 was a bit too high (definitely my fault) and was expecting them to be huge upgrade from the xiaomi pro hds which was my daily driver. The zs5 sounded really good with some songs but lacked 'naturalness' in others. The female vocals sounded a bit nasal. I believe eq might be able to improve it to some extent but I constantly switch devices, so it can be quite a hassle. So that is why I am jumping in the 100 dollar price category and I am expecting this purchase to be a great upgrade from both the pro hd and zs5 and hence I am filtering out iems that most people think colours the sound too much or have peaky treble or overly forward or recessed mids. I am basing my purchase on what most people think and I am not saying I will hear how 'most people' will hear things but it does somewhat improve the chances right?
> 
> So far the general believe is that the fiios have peaky treble and boosted upper mids. I believe the magaosi k3 hd do not have any part of the spectrum that stands out to most people with the silver filter. Both have great sound stage, imaging, resolution etc.  Correct me if I am wrong.



Magaosi K3s sound best with an amp, so keep that in mind. Also, the K3 HD is brighter than the K3 Pro, so you may want to go with the Pro over the HD (or forgo the K3 altogether if you don’t plan on using an external amplifier).


----------



## skajohyros

Fahim Foysal said:


> Okay man got it. The sad part is I can't afford to buy all of them and try them out. I could afford to try out the zs5 since it was so cheap but anything above 50 bucks isn't something that I can impulsively buy.
> It's not just one particular thing that I dont like about the zs5 although I am not a fan of the treble. My expectations of the zs5 was a bit too high (definitely my fault) and was expecting them to be huge upgrade from the xiaomi pro hds which was my daily driver. The zs5 sounded really good with some songs but lacked 'naturalness' in others. The female vocals sounded a bit nasal. I believe eq might be able to improve it to some extent but I constantly switch devices, so it can be quite a hassle. So that is why I am jumping in the 100 dollar price category and I am expecting this purchase to be a great upgrade from both the pro hd and zs5 and hence I am filtering out iems that most people think colours the sound too much or have peaky treble or overly forward or recessed mids. I am basing my purchase on what most people think and I am not saying I will hear how 'most people' will hear things but it does somewhat improve the chances right?
> 
> So far the general believe is that the fiios have peaky treble and boosted upper mids. I believe the magaosi k3 hd do not have any part of the spectrum that stands out to most people with the silver filter. Both have great sound stage, imaging, resolution etc.  Correct me if I am wrong.



Good advice from Slater.  It is all very subjective, isn't it? e.g. I found the zs5 a big upgrade over the Xiaomi pro hd. You have to take a gamble. However, I can't afford to gamble with $100 phones, so I don't.


----------



## chaiyuta

Where can I find AZLA's reviews in Head-Fi? Any news about Dynamic Motion Line-up? Do they plan to release new earphone with 2-pin detachable cable likes AZLA be?


----------



## Ahmad313

Slater said:


> Exactly.
> 
> So 10 people can rave about x or y. Then you get it and hate it or have a different experience. Were they all wrong? What did I miss? Should I have done more research? Maybe my pair is defective? Is it my music? Is it my phone? Will a different cable make a difference?
> 
> ...


Excellent  ,


----------



## Jed1998

Is the KZ ZS6 a safe bet under 40$? I bought a pair+silver plated cable for 38$.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Just found this in taobao - whizzer a15 pro. The original whizzer had great reviews so I am guessing they only improved upon it. Anyone willing to pull the trigger? Here is the taobao link
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...t76zP&id=558464268975&ns=1&abbucket=14#detail


----------



## duo8

Jed1998 said:


> Is the KZ ZS6 a safe bet under 40$? I bought a pair+silver plated cable for 38$.


If you like U-shaped sound I guess.


----------



## HungryPanda

duo8 said:


> If you like U-shaped sound I guess.



Have you had them in your ears?


----------



## duo8

HungryPanda said:


> Have you had them in your ears?


Ýes, though not for long. It's my immediate impression of them, especially the weird treble.


----------



## HungryPanda

I just got them two days ago and actually rather like them once I found the right tips. I have brighter earphones


----------



## CoiL (Oct 18, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> Really like my Exclusive 5 and have been eying the Pioneers. *5 is a sweet sound with great detail*. I'm hearing things I've not noticed before in songs that I know well.


Thanks for input! What about soundstage size? I love when my music preferences have frontal soundstage depth and not "inside headspace" too intimate. Not talking about mids fowardness. You can take a look at my music preferences @ my profile.


Slater said:


> I don't have 1 or 4, but 3 > 2. I have heard good things about 1 though.
> They are both u-shaped IMO, and they are both really *really* good IEMs. But the CH9T is superior in clarity, construction, balance, and overall sound. It really is splitting hairs though - don't get me wrong, the K3 Pro is a close 2nd. I like the shape/comfort of the K3 Pro better though, although the comfort of the CH9T is perfectly fine.
> There's plenty of additional comparisons with other IEMs on the CH9T thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pioneer-se-ch9t-premium-in-ear-headphones.857460
> I was planning on buying the DM5 on 11.11, but after reading this post I changed my mind. It seems like 3 > 2 > 4 from the description of the DM5:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1564#post-13783282


Same question to You fella - how about soundstage size? I wish something like backwards U-shaped soundstage and not too far into width stretched soundstage. I basically don`t wish any sounds too close or "inside headspace" presentation.
For example KZ ZS5v1 is pretty great with its soundstage. KZ ATE 5th gen is also good. "Best" soundstage I`ve heard for my taste is with my modded DX5X paired with Fidelio X1. Modified ATE FF-mod  is sometimes very close though.
And I must note that this soundstage shouldn`t come from extrended/boosted highs - I rather prefer little "raised" mids (not midbass) with smooth but detailed highs - I`m sensitive to highs, especially around 6-7,5 kHz.
I`m not into V-shaped IEMs but can take *littlebit* L-shaped or U-shaped FR. And if You think that Fidelio X1 is basshead/bassy HP then with my setups and custom cables it is NOT.

Atm I`m between CH9T vs. Exclusive 5 vs. K3Pro. Also will read more about DM5 because their price is good and many positive reviews... can`t judge it only by 1 reviewer who I personally don`t follow (yet) - no bad thoguhts about that reviewer, just doesn`t share common experience yet.
I trust B9S, 1clearhead and some others reviews and recommendations.


----------



## Selenium

Anyone ever try this thing? They claim it's sounds like the AKG N40.





https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302454618576


----------



## zato23 (Oct 18, 2017)

Selenium said:


> Anyone ever try this thing? They claim it's sounds like the AKG N40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




US $118.99???????

Look on Ali its is   $19.20  (App price)

and 2$ coupon  that mean $17.20
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hyb...3.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.262.YnYBjn


----------



## thelonius97

Fahim Foysal said:


> Just found this in taobao - whizzer a15 pro. The original whizzer had great reviews so I am guessing they only improved upon it. Anyone willing to pull the trigger? Here is the taobao link
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...t76zP&id=558464268975&ns=1&abbucket=14#detail


https://www.headphoneguides.com/whizzer-a15-pro-review/


----------



## groucho69

CoiL said:


> Thanks for input! What about soundstage size? I love when my music preferences have frontal soundstage depth and not "inside headspace" too intimate. Not talking about mids fowardness. You can take a look at my music preferences @ my profile.
> 
> Same question to You fella - how about soundstage size? I wish something like backwards U-shaped soundstage and not too far into width stretched soundstage. I basically don`t wish any sounds too close or "inside headspace" presentation.
> For example KZ ZS5v1 is pretty great with its soundstage. KZ ATE 5th gen is also good. "Best" soundstage I`ve heard for my taste is with my modded DX5X paired with Fidelio X1. Modified ATE FF-mod  is sometimes very close though.
> ...



Exclusive 5 has a good sound stage. Not the widest ever but pleasing with excellent instrument separation. YMMV.


----------



## Selenium

zato23 said:


> US $118.99???????
> 
> Look on Ali its is   $19.20  (App price)
> 
> ...



Lol WOW!


----------



## groucho69

Selenium said:


> Anyone ever try this thing? They claim it's sounds like the AKG N40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Until someone trustworthy can compare both I'm gonna hafta call


----------



## wastan

I just got the E-MI CI800 in the mail from Blumuze via Amazon. There's no branding on the iem and the paperwork labels the model C630. Wow, these deserve a lot more attention and are a real bargain for $25. The sound is incredibly clean and clear. They aren't as balanced as the urbanfun hifi nor do they have the ZS5 soundstage. If anything is deficient it's that the mids might be a touch recessed. Despite those observations, my initial impression is that they're going to be my favorite under $50 iem. The fit is outstanding and comfortable despite the unusual shape. Gonna put the zs5v1 in the drawer and give these the extended listening they clearly deserve. Will let you know if I change my opinion.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

wastan said:


> I just got the E-MI CI800 in the mail from Blumuze via Amazon. There's no branding on the iem and the paperwork labels the model C630. Wow, these deserve a lot more attention and are a real bargain for $25. The sound is incredibly clean and clear. They aren't as balanced as the urbanfun hifi nor do they have the ZS5 soundstage. If anything is deficient it's that the mids might be a touch recessed. Despite those observations, my initial impression is that they're going to be my favorite under $50 iem. The fit is outstanding and comfortable despite the unusual shape. Gonna put the zs5v1 in the drawer and give these the extended listening they clearly deserve. Will let you know if I change my opinion.


Damn it's so hard to choose a headphone, there's like 1 million choices and conflicting opinions. What is the difference between neutral, clean, and balanced?


----------



## Vidal

Slater said:


> Who comes up with these names? haha



I believe they throw alphabet spaghetti (noodles?) at a wall and the next model is whatever sticks


----------



## Qualcheduno (Oct 18, 2017)

MoshiMoshi said:


> Damn it's so hard to choose a headphone, there's like 1 million choices and conflicting opinions. What is the difference between neutral, clean, and balanced?


From what I've understood reading on this forum, neutral means that no frequency, be it bass, mids and treble is boosted or recessed, a flat soundsignature; balanced is similar to neutral, but there is some tolerance: frequencies can be _slightly _boosted or recessed, but within some limits, so that the overall soundsignature doesn't come across as bassy, or V-shaped or mid-centric or colored in general (eg. just a pinch of bass, not a handful of it). Clean instead doesn't refer to soundsignature, but more to detail retrieval and instrument separation. But I could have completely missed the point.


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/describing-sound-a-glossary.490587/


----------



## Jed1998

HungryPanda said:


> I just got them two days ago and actually rather like them once I found the right tips. I have brighter earphones



Which tips do you recommend? I know the stock tips suck


----------



## chickenmoon

Neutral should mean flat frequency response.

Clean should mean no distortion and/or muddiness

Balanced should mean not too far from neutral.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 18, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> Until someone trustworthy can compare both I'm gonna hafta call



Yep, big grain of salt there. Sounds "like" is not the same as sounds "as good as" plus the N40 needs to be powered right. What if it sounds like an N40 w/o proper power which takes it down quite a bit. Of course who is saying that anyhow, the seller??


----------



## HungryPanda (Oct 18, 2017)

I ended up using triple silicone tips I got with Mee Audio pro 6


----------



## Mariusik

Selenium said:


> Anyone ever try this thing? They claim it's sounds like the AKG N40.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302454618576



I'm really intrigued by this design,i've found three more sellers with this item, but no feedback or reviews about them, the ebay listing includes a carying case and a CD, maybe that's worth almost 100 dollars more? LOL  Some differences on impendance also.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hyb...lgo_pvid=c8d05921-fef7-47c7-ba90-d0fbbb38f9ea

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ASK...lgo_pvid=c8d05921-fef7-47c7-ba90-d0fbbb38f9ea

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...lgo_pvid=c8d05921-fef7-47c7-ba90-d0fbbb38f9ea


----------



## jant71 (Oct 18, 2017)

It is very Japanese "inspired". Onkyo like housing and Audio-Technica IM series connectors


----------



## Lurk650

FLC 8S as well lol


----------



## HungryPanda

you people...... Now I just had to order one


----------



## Mariusik

I'm very curious of the sound of these black jelly worms


----------



## B9Scrambler

Now these are a delicious, tasty treat for the ears.


----------



## snip3r77

zato23 said:


> US $118.99???????
> 
> Look on Ali its is   $19.20  (App price)
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## Lurk650

Nothing at $18 will come close to the N40 LOL


----------



## eaglesgift

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/describing-sound-a-glossary.490587/


I looked at that page quite a long while ago when people were talking about ZS5 v1 mids but it seems to me that nobody actually follow the definitions in the glossary. For example: when discussing harsh treble, instruments such as the guitar and saxophone have been mentioned but neither of them, or most musical instruments for that matter, are capable of producing notes anywhere near 6000 kHz or above (I'm not sure about altissimo playing on the sax but the standard register doesn't go very high). Apart from percussion, I can't think of anything much that would regularly be producing notes in the treble frequency range as defined in that glossary.


----------



## Mariusik

themindfreak said:


> Im actually quite interested in the moxpad X9. I think they are on Aliexpress for 18-20 USD.


Any update on the Moxpad X9? It's been a few months since you asked about them, i found a review of the X6 and X9 on youtube, in portuguese i think, i translated some comments but couldn't find something useful. The X9 are 15 euro on Aliexpress, i'm trying to choose between these and the Kinera BD005, **** UEs, and the single driver UiiSii CM5. My first and only IEM are the E-MI CI880, i really like how they sound, i just reduce the treble a bit. I'm looking for an over-ear IEM that has a similar sound as the E-MI, with good isolation and fit(i have pretty small ears). I already have the ZS3 one the way( may be too bassy for me but i read that the isolation is one of the best in their price range if a good fit is achieved).
Here is the review in portuguese, maybe someone could translate to us a few words of what he is saying. Thanks,cheers.


----------



## Lurk650

I have a Moxpad BT IEM, if they are anything like the X9 then easily purchase the CM5 instead lol


----------



## djmakemynight

Listened with CM5 on LG V20 Vol:30/75 (Spotify):

Linkin Park - Numb
Papa Roach - Last Resort
Aerosmith - I don't want to miss a thing (Touchstone version)
The Doors - Riders on the storm

These are tracks I know.

I will use the Aerosmith piece which is orchestra-like since there are quite some instruments. The intro is beautiful with the snare drum and cello(i believe?). I also noticed a deep bass hump 1.49-2.00.

Details: I can hear drums, guitar on the left, piano and violins on the right. Cymbal clash on the left. Vocals are central and forward from the instruments. There are also some pretty central drums and guitar in the middle of the song. Closing to the end there is the triangle(tinging sound) on the left as well.

Btw, I am hearing this at work and CM5 does not have the isolation like KZ ZS3 so i might have missed out some sounds.

Apologies if I am wrong with some of the instrument names. Never could remember them.

- posted this in another thread, thought I should share here too for guys contemplating on getting the UiiSii CM5. I will try with my other stuff and update.

Please feel free to try it out as well and we can cross compare. I agree with Lurk650(i believe) that CM5 does sing well with Hip-hop.


----------



## HiFiChris

Source: https://www.weibo.com/fidue?is_hot=1#_0

The Fidue A85 "Virgo" is right around the corner, with an international MSRP of $399 and three drivers per side (1x DD, 2x BA, three acoustic ways divided by an electrical crossover). I'm surprised it didn't get any mention yet (except for two picture posts some months ago) given how quickly news are usually spread around here.


----------



## themindfreak

Mariusik said:


> Any update on the Moxpad X9? It's been a few months since you asked about them, i found a review of the X6 and X9 on youtube, in portuguese i think, i translated some comments but couldn't find something useful. The X9 are 15 euro on Aliexpress, i'm trying to choose between these and the Kinera BD005, **** UEs, and the single driver UiiSii CM5. My first and only IEM are the E-MI CI880, i really like how they sound, i just reduce the treble a bit. I'm looking for an over-ear IEM that has a similar sound as the E-MI, with good isolation and fit(i have pretty small ears). I already have the ZS3 one the way( may be too bassy for me but i read that the isolation is one of the best in their price range if a good fit is achieved).
> Here is the review in portuguese, maybe someone could translate to us a few words of what he is saying. Thanks,cheers.



HAHAHA wow holy, I remember being curious about them when I was trying to find a KZ ZS3 replacement/alternative


----------



## Gianluigib

Hello  guys,  what do you think about bgvp dm5?  Thanks


----------



## Ahmad313

HiFiChris said:


> Source: https://www.weibo.com/fidue?is_hot=1#_0
> 
> The Fidue A85 "Virgo" is right around the corner, with an international MSRP of $399 and three drivers per side (1x DD, 2x BA, three acoustic ways divided by an electrical crossover). I'm surprised it didn't get any mention yet (except for two picture posts some months ago) given how quickly news are usually spread around here.


Is that a upgrade version of A83  ,? 
Please post the link for more informations,  thanks  .


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> It is very Japanese "inspired". Onkyo like housing and Audio-Technica IM series connectors


Very beautiful  , how's the build quality  ,?


----------



## HiFiChris

Ahmad313 said:


> Is that a upgrade version of A83  ,?



Yeah, it's likely the successor.



> Please post the link for more informations,  thanks  .



Look closely, it's in the same post. 
But I can re-post it especially for you: https://www.weibo.com/fidue?is_hot=1#_0


----------



## Ahmad313

HiFiChris said:


> Yeah, it's likely the successor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad  , i never noticed the link in first post  , 
Thank you very much friend.


----------



## Lurk650

djmakemynight said:


> Listened with CM5 on LG V20 Vol:30/75 (Spotify):
> 
> Linkin Park - Numb
> Papa Roach - Last Resort
> ...


One thing is there they also scale well, they are decent out of my S8 but get them on the Opus#1 or out of my Burson DAC/Magni 3 combo and they open up and to bass can do some damage to your brain


----------



## djmakemynight

Lurk650 said:


> One thing is there they also scale well, they are decent out of my S8 but get them on the Opus#1 or out of my Burson DAC/Magni 3 combo and they open up and to bass can do some damage to your brain



That's great to hear. Will try them out with my OPPO HA-2. The UiiSii CM5 does raise my expectation of chi-fi now.


----------



## Fox2twenty

HungryPanda said:


> I had a listen to a few albums last night with the Kinera H3 and thoroughly enjoyed them. They are very good iems


Nice impressions. I might pick some up on MASSDROP.


----------



## Ahmad313

B9Scrambler said:


> Now these are a delicious, tasty treat for the ears.


Please can you explain what is the sonic difference between the three versions, 
EN700 pro,  EN700,  EN700 bass,


----------



## thelonius97

Ahmad313 said:


> Please can you explain what is the sonic difference between the three versions,
> EN700 pro,  EN700,  EN700 bass,


*This* article points out the differences.


----------



## Slater

Fox2twenty said:


> Nice impressions. I might pick some up on MASSDROP.



What's the price on Massdrop? The black color was $20 shipped on Amazon. Don't know if it's still that price though.


----------



## Ahmad313

thelonius97 said:


> *This* article points out the differences.


Thanks  ,


----------



## zozabaw (Oct 20, 2017)

anyone knows good headphones with strong sub bass thx


----------



## Lurk650

zozabaw said:


> anyone knows good headphones with strong sub bass thx


UiiSii CM5 or CA Vega

Your budget helps lol


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Lurk650 said:


> UiiSii CM5 or CA Vega
> *
> Your budget helps lol*


I laughed way too hard at this ._.


----------



## zozabaw (Oct 20, 2017)

srry for wrong post I meant good headphones under 50 dollars or 70 dollars with strong sub bass. I will check uiisii cm5.. btw is cm5 better then tennmak cello? how is the sub bass of svara red ?


----------



## B9Scrambler

zozabaw said:


> srry for wrong post I meant good headphones under 50 dollars or 70 dollars with strong sub bass. I will check uiisii cm5.. btw is cm5 better then tennmak cello? how is the sub bass of svara red ?



BGVP DM5 all the way. The sub-bass on those is hilariously massive. Best thing about them imo.


----------



## Ahmad313

Any information/impression about these Ostry KC09  ,


----------



## groucho69

Ahmad313 said:


> Any information/impression about these Ostry KC09  ,



Pretty


----------



## bjaardker

zozabaw said:


> srry for wrong post I meant good headphones under 50 dollars or 70 dollars with strong sub bass.



Are you just looking for sub-bass? Does clarity or treble matter?

If you're just looking for sub-bass, my choice is the DZAT DT-05 or the Original TFZ Series 5. 

If you're looking for sub-bass with some more mids, the TFZ Executive 5. 

If you want more clarity and don't mind some treble with your bass, the KZ ZS5

The UiiSii CM5 is nice and has decent bass, but I don't think it bests any of the above. in sub-bass.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Slater said:


> What's the price on Massdrop? The black color was $20 shipped on Amazon. Don't know if it's still that price though.


Kinera H3?? They're like 80 bucks on Massdrop.


----------



## Fox2twenty

@Slater this is what I get on amazon.


----------



## zozabaw

I will look into it thanks for advice for now


----------



## Saoshyant

Pioneer CH9T is at 100USD on amazon currently with Prime shipping


----------



## Wiljen (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm debating pulling the trigger on the Pioneer but having bought the Fiio, the Magaosi, two different Trinitys, and an Simgot in the last few weeks, I think I'm gonna hold off unless somebody tells me they are world beaters.   The fact is, if you spend $100 on headphones and don't get something pretty darned good, then you didn't do your homework.  We live in good times to be audio enthusiasts.


----------



## maxxevv

11.11  is 20 days away ..... just hold your horses till then.


----------



## rockingthearies

I decided to pull the trigger on the pioneer CH9T, the wait begins


----------



## themindfreak

Anyone knows of any extremely wide and strong imaging chifi iem/headphone?


----------



## HiFiChris

themindfreak said:


> Anyone knows of any extremely wide and strong imaging chifi iem/headphone?



The Eternal Melody EM-2 has got a really wide soundstage, however it's not exactly in the budget/ultra budget price range.


----------



## Ahmad313

HiFiChris said:


> The Eternal Melody EM-2 has got a really wide soundstage, however it's not exactly in the budget/ultra budget price range.


I just visit the EM site and they have some really interesting range of iems,


----------



## themindfreak

HiFiChris said:


> The Eternal Melody EM-2 has got a really wide soundstage, however it's not exactly in the budget/ultra budget price range.


Thanks, its kinda above my budget of 200USD but will consider it. There's that new BrainWavz B400 with apparently awesome soundstage which I'm quite interested in as well.


----------



## HiFiChris

themindfreak said:


> Thanks, its kinda above my budget of 200USD but will consider it. There's that new BrainWavz B400 with apparently awesome soundstage which I'm quite interested in as well.



The B400 is a nice IEM, especially for its price. I wouldn't call its soundstage awesome though - it is definitely above average and rather three-dimensional, and among the best soundstages for a multi-BA IEM below $300, however it (the imaging) still lacks a bit of precision. Not that I would complain at all though (most sub $300 multi-BA IEMs don't image as well).

The EM- has got a wider soundstage. It doesn't really have much (if any) spatial depth though. But maaan, that width is quite incredible for an IEM and separation/precision are certainly there, too.

For imaging and soundstage, the Pai Audio MR3 would be within your budget and has got a large, three-dimensional and authentic stage with good precision. I can definitely recommend it to those who are looking for a sound signature that heads a bit more into the neutral direction with a little extra brightness.


----------



## peter123

themindfreak said:


> Anyone knows of any extremely wide and strong imaging chifi iem/headphone?



Havi B3P1


----------



## Ahmad313

HiFiChris said:


> The B400 is a nice IEM, especially for its price. I wouldn't call its soundstage awesome though - it is definitely above average and rather three-dimensional, and among the best soundstages for a multi-BA IEM below $300, however it (the imaging) still lacks a bit of precision. Not that I would complain at all though (most sub $300 multi-BA IEMs don't image as well).
> 
> The EM- has got a wider soundstage. It doesn't really have much (if any) spatial depth though. But maaan, that width is quite incredible for an IEM and separation/precision are certainly there, too.
> 
> For imaging and soundstage, the Pai Audio MR3 would be within your budget and has got a large, three-dimensional and authentic stage with good precision. I can definitely recommend it to those who are looking for a sound signature that heads a bit more into the neutral direction with a little extra brightness.


Have you reviewed the Pai Audio MR3,??


----------



## HiFiChris

Ahmad313 said:


> Have you reviewed the Pai Audio MR3,??



Yes, I have. Review links should be in the Pai Audio thread (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/π-audio-pai-audio.781399/).


----------



## eaglesgift

HiFiChris said:


> Yes, I have. Review links should be in the Pai Audio thread (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/π-audio-pai-audio.781399/).


I'd probably want to buy them if they were still at the same price as when you reviewed them but they've gone up 46% since then, which I think is a bit steep over just 2 years.


----------



## themindfreak

peter123 said:


> Havi B3P1


Oo sounds like a good budget option, is the imaging very precise and accurate?


----------



## Ahmad313

eaglesgift said:


> I'd probably want to buy them if they were still at the same price as when you reviewed them but they've gone up 46% since then, which I think is a bit steep over just 2 years.


I just checked the Penon Audio Store and the price is $199  .


----------



## Slater

Fox2twenty said:


> Kinera H3?? They're like 80 bucks on Massdrop.



That was a brain fart. I was talking about a different IEM.


----------



## peter123

themindfreak said:


> Oo sounds like a good budget option, is the imaging very precise and accurate?



Yes, I'd say that. Probably the best I've heard on those parameters under at least $100. You can add to that the widest soundstage I've heard under at least $200. They're a bit hard to drive though so something more than  a phone would be preferable.


----------



## themindfreak

peter123 said:


> Yes, I'd say that. Probably the best I've heard on those parameters under at least $100. You can add to that the widest soundstage I've heard under at least $200. They're a bit hard to drive though so something more than  a phone would be preferable.


Wow that impressive? Think I'll demo it sometime when I have the time. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## eaglesgift

Ahmad313 said:


> I just checked the Penon Audio Store and the price is $199  .


Yes, and they were $136 in HiFiChris's review, in September 2015. That's quite a price hike.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Still waiting to see if that RT-1 is gonna get any reviews.


----------



## maxxevv (Oct 21, 2017)

While waiting for the RT-1, think you can check out the Tennmak Trio. They look to be a revised Pro with interchangeable nozzles and back covers (like the Fiio F3).

Edit: Fiio F3 interchangeable back cover, not F9 as initially keyed.


----------



## Selenium

The Fiio F9 doesn't have interchangeable nozzles or back covers though?


----------



## maxxevv

Selenium said:


> The Fiio F9 doesn't have interchangeable nozzles or back covers though?



I was referring to the interchangeable back covers, my mistake, it should be the F3 instead.


----------



## tayo15

Anyone know if the if the ADAX 5 is the same as ADAX HT06. Can't seem to find any more ht06 sellers. 

Also are the bluemuze and Tasvicoo lookalikes same as the e-mi ci880?

Any opinions on the UiiSii CM5??


----------



## tayo15

So far I am buying the following: 
UiiSii CM5
e-mi ci880
ADAX ht06
LKer i8
Tin Audio T2
Ch9T

I need more recommendations: 

My tonal preference is Mids and highs over bass, I do love bass but I like space and vocals more pronounced. 
I am looking for recommendations that would match my ad900x.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

tayo15 said:


> So far I am buying the following:
> UiiSii CM5
> e-mi ci880
> ADAX ht06
> ...


magaosi k3 hd and bgvp dm5 maybe?


----------



## tayo15

Fahim Foysal said:


> magaosi k3 hd and bgvp dm5 maybe?



But why those?


----------



## HiFiChris

eaglesgift said:


> Yes, and they were $136 in HiFiChris's review, in September 2015. That's quite a price hike.



Still a great IEM for $200, and one I use rather regularly. Re-thinking the situation, I have the feeling that the $136 were an early pre-order/sale price since there was not a single impression of/discussion about the MR3 on the whole internet (even in various Chinese communities) before I took the risk and bought it. Maybe a month or two later when I looked again, the price was $160 or $170, so I guess the $136 were an early pre-order or sale price.


----------



## Vidal

tayo15 said:


> So far I am buying the following:
> UiiSii CM5
> e-mi ci880
> ADAX ht06
> ...



Moni One should be on that list as well. From reading the descriptions given on here I'm surprised you're including the CM5, I thought most people said it was quite bassy that's why I haven't ordered it.


----------



## Khalid762

Are the 1more triple driver E1001 the best sub $100 earphones/headphones ? I mostly listen to rap and top 100 music. Earphones will be used unamped from a samsung s8 and laptop


----------



## djmakemynight

Vidal said:


> Moni One should be on that list as well. From reading the descriptions given on here I'm surprised you're including the CM5, I thought most people said it was quite bassy that's why I haven't ordered it.



It does have impactful bass. However, it is also very detailed with its graphene driver. Please refer to my mini impressions below which I quoted.



djmakemynight said:


> Listened with CM5 on LG V20 Vol:30/75 (Spotify):
> 
> Linkin Park - Numb
> Papa Roach - Last Resort
> ...


----------



## tayo15

Vidal said:


> Moni One should be on that list as well. From reading the descriptions given on here I'm surprised you're including the CM5, I thought most people said it was quite bassy that's why I haven't ordered it.



That one is more or less just the rave people are giving it. I have a sister who needs a new pair of headphones. I just wanna see what the rave is about.


----------



## peter123

Vidal said:


> Moni One should be on that list as well. From reading the descriptions given on here I'm surprised you're including the CM5, I thought most people said it was quite bassy that's why I haven't ordered it.



I agree, personally I'd take the Moni One over the K3 HD every time.


----------



## crabdog

Vidal said:


> Moni One should be on that list as well. From reading the descriptions given on here I'm surprised you're including the CM5, I thought most people said it was quite bassy that's why I haven't ordered it.


Moni One not great IMO. Good detail yes but thin mids and an edgy treble.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Someone talk me out of my aversion to "modular" headphones.

I have this weird feeling that if a given headphone is $200 (for example) and it comes with all these filters, it's going to be a bit unfocused, where it could have picked a single sound and come out a lot better at the same price. It's what's keeping me away from the LZ A4 and the FLC8.


----------



## TimeSnow

SomeGuyDude said:


> Someone talk me out of my aversion to "modular" headphones.
> 
> I have this weird feeling that if a given headphone is $200 (for example) and it comes with all these filters, it's going to be a bit unfocused, where it could have picked a single sound and come out a lot better at the same price. It's what's keeping me away from the LZ A4 and the FLC8.



I understand your nervousness, but frankly the filters are more like a bass boost or treble cut than anything else. There's a reason soooooo many people just leave them on one set of filters..... I haven't changed filters in a week and I use the A4s on a daily basis... they sound spectacular for the price.


----------



## crabdog

TimeSnow said:


> I understand your nervousness, but frankly the filters are more like a bass boost or treble cut than anything else. There's a reason soooooo many people just leave them on one set of filters..... I haven't changed filters in a week and I use the A4s on a daily basis... they sound spectacular for the price.


Same here. Found my preferred setup and left them that way.


----------



## B9Scrambler

SomeGuyDude said:


> Someone talk me out of my aversion to "modular" headphones.
> 
> I have this weird feeling that if a given headphone is $200 (for example) and it comes with all these filters, it's going to be a bit unfocused, where it could have picked a single sound and come out a lot better at the same price. It's what's keeping me away from the LZ A4 and the FLC8.



Don't let that keep you away from the FLC. Can't speak to the A4 since I've never heard them, but I've got the 8S and it's nothing but excellent. Being able to slightly alter the signature is a nice bonus. There is a reason they come highly recommended and have a large following.


----------



## Ahmad313

SomeGuyDude said:


> Someone talk me out of my aversion to "modular" headphones.
> 
> I have this weird feeling that if a given headphone is $200 (for example) and it comes with all these filters, it's going to be a bit unfocused, where it could have picked a single sound and come out a lot better at the same price. It's what's keeping me away from the LZ A4 and the FLC8.


+1


----------



## Sebilion

Hize said:


> I also noticed the *UiiSii T8*. Any experiences with those?


I have the uiisii t8 and t8s. Overall they are quite good for their price. The t8 has better lows while the t8s has better mids and soundstage with similar bass.  The sound quality is definitely much better than other earphones in their price range. The kz zs5 for example sounded really bad when I compared them.


----------



## Vidal

Sebilion said:


> I have the uiisii t8 and t8s. Overall they are quite good for their price. The t8 has better lows while the t8s has better mids and soundstage with similar bass.  The sound quality is definitely much better than other earphones in their price range. The kz zs5 for example sounded really bad when I compared them.



I thought the T8S weren't very good.


----------



## Sebilion

Vidal said:


> I thought the T8S weren't very good.


In my personal experience they are, I like them more than the normal t8. They have better soundstage and the bass doesn't bleed as much. For someone else with different preferences they might be worse. For me, they are my daily drivers for now, I try many different ones but can't find something better yet.


----------



## Selenium

SomeGuyDude said:


> Someone talk me out of my aversion to "modular" headphones.
> 
> I have this weird feeling that if a given headphone is $200 (for example) and it comes with all these filters, it's going to be a bit unfocused, where it could have picked a single sound and come out a lot better at the same price. It's what's keeping me away from the LZ A4 and the FLC8.



This makes no sense to me. You can "focus" them however you want within a certain range of their default signature.

Think of it like this. Take whatever IEM you like best. Now say you can unscrew the nozzle and screw on a different one that will attenuate the treble. Making them less bright. Or screw in one that will cut the treble and mids both a little, giving you a greater perceived bass response. 

That's all it is. It's still the same earphone at its core.


----------



## Wiljen (Oct 22, 2017)

I was leary of the filters as being more of a gimmick than anything when I started out.  I ended up with my first iem with filter nozzles in a trade deal where I wanted one of the other parts of the bundle.  I started playing with them with the full intention of selling them off again.  I was surprised at how much difference the filters made in some regards and how little difference in others.  I expected the filters to really hurt the detail level and clarity and was surprised at how little impact they had on the signature in that regard.  My other thought was that if they didn't hurt detail and clarity, they probably wouldn't alter the sound signature significantly either.  Turns out I was wrong on that too.    One of my pet peeves is people saying a filter "boosts" bass or "lifts" mids,  filters never boost or lift anything, they cut.  A filter cannot create something that is not already there, period.  Simply put, filters cut certain frequencies to expose others that were not as prominent in the original signature.


----------



## HungryPanda

Having quite a few Trinity Audio iems the sheer amount of filters got confusing, end up with one for each iem and don't change now


----------



## Wiljen

on the Trinity IEMS, I am a gunmetal/green kinda guy.   I don't use the others but do have a friend that swears by the silver (damped) filters for his.


----------



## vector84

Wiljen said:


> One of my pet peeves is people saying a filter "boosts" bass or "lifts" mids,  filters never boost or lift anything, they cut.  A filter cannot create something that is not already there, period.  Simply put, filters cut certain frequencies to expose others that were not as prominent in the original signature.


What about vent filters as opposed to nozzle filters?


----------



## Wiljen (Oct 22, 2017)

vector84 said:


> What about vent filters as opposed to nozzle filters?



Always a  commodian in every bunch.   Sorry for the toilet humor.

I will concede that vent filters are designed to obstruct airflow and can increase some frequencies..


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the damped silver on the master


----------



## Wiljen

HungryPanda said:


> I have the damped silver on the master



You like a little deeper V than I do,  I tend to lean toward a slightly bright signature.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Anyone here heard of the Earnine EN120? It's a Japanese iem, unfortunately it isn't in the US or international market yet, but from impressions and some reviews, it seems to be extremely promising. I have spoken to Earnine and they seem to be working on a over ear but also they may start selling internationaly, it's just a heads up, it may be a giant kilker . I gave them an idea of making the iem with a detachable cable, we'll see what happens.


----------



## bjaardker

I choose silver undamped because all the bass are belong to me.


----------



## HiFiChris

My full English review of the Penon Audio BS1 Experience Version earbuds is live: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.c...ence-version-earbuds-review-english.html#more


----------



## Slater (Oct 23, 2017)

Can anyone compare the following IEMs:

Betnew H1
BGVP DM5

I’d like to try 1 of the 2 for the 11.11 sale.

I’d love to know how either compares to the Magaosi K3 Pro, especially with the DM5’s physical resemblance to the K3.

DM5 seems to be dual drivers, reported to have Knowels 30042 BA + Graphene, but who knows if the Knowles is genuine or not.

Betnew H1 is triple driver (2BA+1DD). Not sure on the driver specs.

Thanks


----------



## Wiljen

Cant speak to the H1 but to my ear K3 > DM5 by a good margin.   I liked the DM5 but it was nowhere near as resolving as the K3.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Selenium said:


> This makes no sense to me. You can "focus" them however you want within a certain range of their default signature.
> 
> Think of it like this. Take whatever IEM you like best. Now say you can unscrew the nozzle and screw on a different one that will attenuate the treble. Making them less bright. Or screw in one that will cut the treble and mids both a little, giving you a greater perceived bass response.
> 
> That's all it is. It's still the same earphone at its core.



I think it's because it sounds like I'm paying for a bunch of crap I don't want. Like it's a $200 product with an extra $50+ of various doodads that modify the sound. 

My main concern is that if I have $X00 burning a hole in my pocket, a modular headphone seems like the least cost effective measure, despite the A4 and FLC8 reviewing so well.

Maybe I'll just pull the trigger around Xmas time and get one of 'em. I know you're right, like I totally realize you are, it's just a gut feeling I'm struggling to cast off.


----------



## Wiljen

SomeGuyDude said:


> I think it's because it sounds like I'm paying for a bunch of **** I don't want. Like it's a $200 product with an extra $50+ of various doodads that modify the sound.
> 
> My main concern is that if I have $X00 burning a hole in my pocket, a modular headphone seems like the least cost effective measure, despite the A4 and FLC8 reviewing so well.
> 
> Maybe I'll just pull the trigger around Xmas time and get one of 'em. I know you're right, like I totally realize you are, it's just a gut feeling I'm struggling to cast off.



I'll make you an offer, Send me something I haven't heard to review, and I'll send you my Icarus III with the filters to audition.  We both pay our own shipping and promise to return after a 2 week audition.   That way you can decide if the filters are something worth giving a shot or if they are not for you without being $250 in to find out.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Cant speak to the H1 but to my ear K3 > DM5 by a good margin.   I liked the DM5 but it was nowhere near as resolving as the K3.



Thanks.

Not looking for a side grade, and certainly not looking for a downgrade


----------



## robervaul

Anyone?


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> Anyone?


Reviews: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/macaw-gt600s.22595/


----------



## Wiljen

Too many goodies, not enough funds...    Welcome to Head-fi.


----------



## B9Scrambler

robervaul said:


> Anyone?



Mm....I want!


----------



## robervaul

crabdog said:


> Reviews: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/macaw-gt600s.22595/



No Pro


----------



## robervaul

B9Scrambler said:


> Mm....I want!


https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=0.0.0.0.rP3P0H&id=559103292095&skuId=3648454918786


----------



## jant71

Seems like the 600s Pro is only the blue finish and a cable upgrade as it seems to be only $20 more. Might just grab them if they show up on Massdrop


----------



## Selenium

I had just decided to look away from the 600 and they come out with a sexy blue pro model.

Got damn it.


----------



## Wiljen

Sounds like me and the Simgot 700.


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> No Pro


Yeah that Pro version is v sexy I admit.


----------



## Selenium

Wiljen said:


> Sounds like me and the Simgot 700.



Yep, the same thought occurred to me as well.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Wiljen said:


> I'll make you an offer, Send me something I haven't heard to review, and I'll send you my Icarus III with the filters to audition.  We both pay our own shipping and promise to return after a 2 week audition.   That way you can decide if the filters are something worth giving a shot or if they are not for you without being $250 in to find out.



Iiiiinteresting. 

I admit I'm a little light on IEMs currently, just the ZS5/6, Pinnacle P1, and 1More Quad.


----------



## Wiljen

Shot you a PM, I see one in that list that sparks an interest for me.


----------



## Spelaeus

Looking at potential options as an upgrade from my KZ ZS6 to grab during the 11.11 sale. What are the current darlings in the $100-$150 non-sale price range these days? I haven't been keeping up with this thread too well lately. As of right now I'm mostly looking at the Magaosi K3 HD and the TFZ Exclusive King. I generally prefer an airy, detailed sound with defined bass. As a reference, my favorite pair of headphones that I currently own is the Beyerdynamic DT880 600ohm. I'm also looking for decent isolation in an IEM. Any models I should be considering?


----------



## crabdog

Spelaeus said:


> Looking at potential options as an upgrade from my KZ ZS6 to grab during the 11.11 sale. What are the current darlings in the $100-$150 non-sale price range these days? I haven't been keeping up with this thread too well lately. As of right now I'm mostly looking at the Magaosi K3 HD and the TFZ Exclusive King. I generally prefer an airy, detailed sound with defined bass. As a reference, my favorite pair of headphones that I currently own is the Beyerdynamic DT880 600ohm. I'm also looking for decent isolation in an IEM. Any models I should be considering?


Toneking 9 tail is a great IEM, worth a considering.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Spelaeus said:


> Looking at potential options as an upgrade from my KZ ZS6 to grab during the 11.11 sale. What are the current darlings in the $100-$150 non-sale price range these days? I haven't been keeping up with this thread too well lately. As of right now I'm mostly looking at the Magaosi K3 HD and the TFZ Exclusive King. I generally prefer an airy, detailed sound with defined bass. As a reference, my favorite pair of headphones that I currently own is the Beyerdynamic DT880 600ohm. I'm also looking for decent isolation in an IEM. Any models I should be considering?



Mee PX/P1 should be on your shortlist.


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Toneking 9 tail is a great IEM, worth a considering.



That's most likely going to be my big 11.11 purchase.  Not really sure what else I'd get.


----------



## TimeSnow

What's the next level up from the LZ A4? Something that would make wme really notice the difference the way the LZ made me completely forget about the KZ stuff....


----------



## SomeGuyDude

TimeSnow said:


> What's the next level up from the LZ A4? Something that would make wme really notice the difference the way the LZ made me completely forget about the KZ stuff....



You could always spring the $600 for the LZ Big Dipper...


----------



## crabdog

TimeSnow said:


> What's the next level up from the LZ A4? Something that would make wme really notice the difference the way the LZ made me completely forget about the KZ stuff....


DUNU DK-3001


----------



## TimeSnow

SomeGuyDude said:


> You could always spring the $600 for the LZ Big Dipper...



Definitely considering it... though it's a bit of a steep jump in price...


----------



## TimeSnow

crabdog said:


> DUNU DK-3001



Thanks! I've seen it mentioned, but don't really know much about it.... off to google I go!


----------



## Lurk650

TimeSnow said:


> Definitely considering it... though it's a bit of a steep jump in price...


Honestly the LZ-A4 is really good. I stepped up to the AKG N40, which is now for sale because I moved onto the Lyra II which wasn't even a big jump between those two but the form factor of the Lyra II I prefer over the N40 and I am preferring a single DD these days compared to Hybrids


----------



## TimeSnow

Lurk650 said:


> Honestly the LZ-A4 is really good. I stepped up to the AKG N40, which is now for sale because I moved onto the Lyra II which wasn't even a big jump between those two but the form factor of the Lyra II I prefer over the N40 and I am preferring a single DD these days compared to Hybrids



I was literally just looking at the Lyra II.... I've heard a lot of very high end over the ear headphones and.... some of them weren't very good for the money.... I'm someone - self employed - that goes from having a tonne of extra cash to being pretty broke, so I can't be casual with with spending half a grand or more on IEMs if they aren't really much nicer than the A4s, which I am very impressed by and frankly which I think are kinda a steal at their price.

Maybe I should be looking more broadly than just Chi-fi.... I don't know... so many option and no real way to demo anything... 

Rambling now


----------



## B9Scrambler

Took me long enough to get this out. My thoughts on the TinAudio T2;

https://head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/reviews


  ​


----------



## groucho69

TimeSnow said:


> I was literally just looking at the Lyra II.... I've heard a lot of very high end over the ear headphones and.... some of them weren't very good for the money.... I'm someone - self employed - that goes from having a tonne of extra cash to being pretty broke, so I can't be casual with with spending half a grand or more on IEMs if they aren't really much nicer than the A4s, which I am very impressed by and frankly which I think are kinda a steal at their price.
> 
> Maybe I should be looking more broadly than just Chi-fi.... I don't know... so many option and no real way to demo anything...
> 
> Rambling now



What about Dynamic Motion DM200H


----------



## Ahmad313

TimeSnow said:


> What's the next level up from the LZ A4? Something that would make wme really notice the difference the way the LZ made me completely forget about the KZ stuff....


The next level up will be the A5 or A4S  ,


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Ahmad313 said:


> The next level up will be the A5 or A4S  ,


Which brand of A5 or A4s are you talking about?


----------



## Ahmad313

Fahim Foysal said:


> Which brand of A5 or A4s are you talking about?


The next upgrade to LZ A4  ,


----------



## demo-to

B9Scrambler said:


> Took me long enough to get this out. My thoughts on the TinAudio T2;
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/reviews
> 
> ​


Nice review. Thanks.
Some questions. How would you describe the mid and upper bass in absolute terms and in comparison to the sub bass AND in comparison to the T515? I have the T515 and I miss there a bit the mid and upper bass kick but find the sub bass a bit enhanced. Do not take me wrong I like the T515 in general much but this is what keeps me away from falling totallly in love with the T515.
Therefore I am very interested in a comparison between the two T515 vs T2. Since you introduced your review accordingly I would like to see if the T2 is a real update to the T515 and why?
Thx


----------



## demo-to

groucho69 said:


> What about Dynamic Motion DM200H


Located in Germany it is not easy to get the DM200H for a reasonable price. Saw this at Amazon.cp.jp for about 200 EUR but I am not registered there. Apart from that for appr. 300 EUR at Ebay.de.
Can anyone recommend a source I can get this promising IEM for about 200 EUR shipped to Germany?
THX


----------



## Fahim Foysal (Oct 24, 2017)

Ahmad313 said:


> The next upgrade to LZ A4  ,


I have a feeling the increase in price will make it hard to afford . Under 200 usd is a great market since it provides a great balance between sound quality and price.


B9Scrambler said:


> Took me long enough to get this out. My thoughts on the TinAudio T2;
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/reviews
> 
> ​


Great review. I got one question. How does it respond to eq? Is it possible to increase the sub bass by 7 db to make it more pronounced without introducing distortion or loss in sound quality?

On a completely unrelated note how does the brainwavz b400 compare to lz a4 only in terms of pure sound quality?


----------



## aaDee

Few interesting finds...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tia...id=eda1b0dd-2b4a-496f-b42d-73f06f4721ab&tpp=1

At least cables look really good

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...m=2114.10010108.1000015.160.c5774cbkCUXhl&s=p


----------



## Vidal

aaDee said:


> At least cables look really good
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...m=2114.10010108.1000015.160.c5774cbkCUXhl&s=p



Looks a lot like these, I would have considered these for review if they'd been cheaper and hadn't been full of fake reviews. I bet these are OEM and cost less that $15 elsewhere.


----------



## Ahmad313

I 


Fahim Foysal said:


> I have a feeling the increase in price will make it hard to afford . Under 200 usd is a great market since it provides a great balance between sound quality and price.



I think LZ will keep the pricing for their A series between $200 to $250 range  ,


----------



## groucho69

demo-to said:


> Located in Germany it is not easy to get the DM200H for a reasonable price. Saw this at Amazon.cp.jp for about 200 EUR but I am not registered there. Apart from that for appr. 300 EUR at Ebay.de.
> Can anyone recommend a source I can get this promising IEM for about 200 EUR shipped to Germany?
> THX



http://dmstore.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=51&cate_no=1&display_group=2


----------



## demo-to

groucho69 said:


> http://dmstore.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=51&cate_no=1&display_group=2


Thx, but I do not speak Korean and there is something stated "sold out"


----------



## robervaul

Ahmad313 said:


> The next upgrade to LZ A4  ,


Yep. LZ new IEM incoming
2ba 1dd bd shape


----------



## TimeSnow

robervaul said:


> Yep. LZ new IEM incoming
> 2ba 1dd bd shape


?!?!?

As a rule, as soon as I buy a product the company releases a new one. If anyone wants a new product from a company, just look for my posts about buying the current one.


----------



## Ahmad313

TimeSnow said:


> ?!?!?
> 
> As a rule, as soon as I buy a product the company releases a new one. If anyone wants a new product from a company, just look for my posts about buying the current one.


hahaha you make my day mate  ,


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> Yep. LZ new IEM incoming
> 2ba 1dd bd shape


That would be fantastic.


----------



## mochill

Saw the hybrid from lz on Twitter yesterday, it is smaller then the big dipper


----------



## thelonius97

When I contacted LZ about the A4, they said, "But A5 will be released soon. you better wait for it!" and "it cost arround $240."


----------



## crabdog

thelonius97 said:


> When I contacted LZ about the A4, they said, "But A5 will be released soon. you better wait for it!" and "it cost arround $240."


Not too bad but steadily rising


----------



## TimeSnow

Annoyed, but so used to this particular annoyance. 

Sell the A4 or wait until it's the old one no one wants then sell. Lol. Maybe we'll get lucky and it'll stink and we'll all have the good one.


----------



## groucho69

TimeSnow said:


> Annoyed, but so used to this particular annoyance.
> 
> Sell the A4 or wait until it's the old one no one wants then sell. Lol. Maybe we'll get lucky and it'll stink and we'll all have the good one.



I could take it off your hands. I'll even pay shipping. That's just the kind of guy I am.


----------



## TimeSnow

groucho69 said:


> I could take it off your hands. I'll even pay shipping. That's just the kind of guy I am.


Ha. Well... I'm In Europe so that's probably a moot point. But thanks for the kind offer.


----------



## TimeSnow

mochill said:


> Saw the hybrid from lz on Twitter yesterday, it is smaller then the big dipper


Does LZ have a Twitter feed? Or was it someone else's feed?


----------



## groucho69

TimeSnow said:


> Ha. Well... I'm In Europe so that's probably a moot point. But thanks for the kind offer.



NP I'm always "helpful."


----------



## robervaul

TimeSnow said:


> Does LZ have a Twitter feed? Or was it someone else's feed?



https://twitter.com/TSH_corporation/status/921966723066077186


----------



## Ahmad313

mochill said:


> Saw the hybrid from lz on Twitter yesterday, it is smaller then the big dipper


Can you post the pic of that  ,?


----------



## Ahmad313

thelonius97 said:


> When I contacted LZ about the A4, they said, "But A5 will be released soon. you better wait for it!" and "it cost arround $240."


Thats a great news  ,


----------



## djmakemynight

Ahmad313 said:


> Can you post the pic of that  ,?



Robervaul posted the link to the pics.



robervaul said:


> https://twitter.com/TSH_corporation/status/921966723066077186


----------



## Ahmad313

djmakemynight said:


> Robervaul posted the link to the pics.


Thanks  , 
It looks really beautiful and seems more comfortable but i think it is not the A5 maybe the little brother of Big Dipper  ,


----------



## TimeSnow

Ahmad313 said:


> Thanks  ,
> It looks really beautiful and seems more comfortable but i think it is not the A5 maybe the little brother of Big Dipper  ,


Agreed!


----------



## TimeSnow

robervaul said:


> https://twitter.com/TSH_corporation/status/921966723066077186


Thanks! I never would've found that!


----------



## schom (Oct 24, 2017)

hello,
iam new here and today i made my order from aliexpress:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item-img...ml?spm=2114.10010108.1000017.2.591297afBN2UxY

the filters are not far from these from echobox finder x1.

what do the experts in this forum think about this earphone?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...utlet-filter-In-Ear-earphone/32832033807.html


if we compare it... is it on the same level with rha, echobox finder x1 or is it like the macaw gt100s or ... on the level with kz gr ?

maybe the experts can give their opinion. i like the design and the filters.


----------



## Sebilion

schom said:


> hello,
> iam new here and today i made my order from aliexpress:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item-img...ml?spm=2114.10010108.1000017.2.591297afBN2UxY
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I bought these from Amazon and returned them straight after trying them, buy the kz zs6 better and cheaper!


----------



## crabdog

schom said:


> hello,
> iam new here and today i made my order from aliexpress:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item-img...ml?spm=2114.10010108.1000017.2.591297afBN2UxY
> 
> ...


Have not seen that Azexi before but it has me very interested. Nice find!


----------



## schom

Sebilion said:


> Oh dear, I bought these from Amazon and returned them straight after trying them, buy the kz zs6 better and cheaper!


so they are not good?


----------



## Vidal

Sebilion said:


> Oh dear, I bought these from Amazon and returned them straight after trying them, buy the kz zs6 better and cheaper!



I'll give them a miss as well then, the positive Amazon reviews are fake, Fakespot rates the items reviews as F which is really bad.


----------



## Sebilion

schom said:


> so they are not good?


I didn't like them, even with the filters the treble was too much


----------



## schom

Sebilion said:


> I didn't like them, even with the filters the treble was too much


thanks alot for the quick replies.


----------



## Sebilion

Vidal said:


> I'll give them a miss as well then, the positive Amazon reviews are fake, Fakespot rates the items reviews as F which is really bad.


They offered me £10 to change my review to 5 stars


----------



## Sebilion

schom said:


> thanks alot for the quick replies.


I hope you will like them, I really didn't


----------



## crabdog

schom said:


> thanks alot for the quick replies.


If you do get them let us know how it works out. Just because one person didn't like them doesn't necessarily mean they're not good.


----------



## schom

Sebilion said:


> I hope you will like them, I really didn't


Thank you and sorry for my english.


----------



## schom

crabdog said:


> If you do get them let us know how it works out. Just because one person didn't like them doesn't necessarily mean they're not good.


ok thanks alot


----------



## schom (Oct 24, 2017)

i found it on amazon:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/SDFLAYER-W...075PWH6R2/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

it seems to me that they are the same like on aliexexpress... but i doubt that they are hybrid.


----------



## Jed1998

Question for the expert headfiers. I'm a new member and I'm curious about something. What files should I use to burn in and flatten KZ ZS6s highs?


----------



## HungryPanda

Just your usual music around the same volume you listen at


----------



## Vidal

schom said:


> i found it on amazon:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/SDFLAYER-W...075PWH6R2/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> it seems to me that they are the same like on aliexexpress... but i doubt that they are hybrid.



The photos on Amazon show an exploded diagram which includes a dynamic driver and single BA, the '3 way' must relate to the filters.


----------



## Sebilion

schom said:


> i found it on amazon:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/SDFLAYER-W...075PWH6R2/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> it seems to me that they are the same like on aliexexpress... but i doubt that they are hybrid.


Yes, these are the ones I bought. Let me know how they sound to you when you try them.


----------



## Slater (Oct 24, 2017)

Sebilion said:


> They offered me £10 to change my review to 5 stars



Nothing like an honest company with so much faith in their products that they bribe people to bias reviews.

I’ve said it before - this happens a more than people know. I know of a case off the top of my head where a headphone manufacturer was paying YouTubers $500 EACH for flat out lying and giving glowing reviews when the product was complete junk.

That’s why I keep saying the reviews on sites like YouTube, Amazon, etc can’t be trusted.

Your own ears don’t lie to you. You’ll save money and headaches in the long run by doing some basic research on sites like HF and a few others, and then demoing the HP/EP yourself. If you can’t do it in a store or meet, find another local member. If none of this are options, buy it from Amazon and return it if you are unhappy with it.


----------



## Sebilion

Slater said:


> Nothing like an honest company with so much faith in their products that they bribe people to bias reviews.
> 
> I’ve said it before - this happens a more than people know. I know of a case off the top of my head where a headphone manufacturer was paying YouTubers $500 EACH for flat out lying and giving glowing reviews when the product was complete junk.
> 
> That’s why I keep saying the reviews on sites like YouTube, Amazon, etc can’t be trusted.


That's exactly why I never buy anything unless people here have tried it and liked it! I don't have enough money to waste on manipulative companies.


----------



## TJK81 (Oct 24, 2017)

aaDee said:


> Few interesting finds...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tia...id=eda1b0dd-2b4a-496f-b42d-73f06f4721ab&tpp=1


That cable reminds me Kimber Kable leading to my loudspeakers


----------



## Slater

Sebilion said:


> That's exactly why I never buy anything unless people here have tried it and liked it! I don't have enough money to waste on manipulative companies.



Yup. Even if you don’t end up liking it as much as the HF members who recommended it, at least you can trust the source.

We all have different tastes, so there’s no guarantee that we’ll all like the sound of HP/EP xyz, but if 90% of us say something is junk, sounds terrible, falls apart, etc you will at have a pretty good idea to steer clear.


----------



## tayo15

Just got the ADAX ht06. I must say WOW! There are really good for their price point. Can't wait for the e-mi ci880, tin audio t2, LKer i8, ch9T comparisons. I'm also tempted to try the BOSS HIFI B3 and URBANFUN HIFI....


----------



## SomeGuyDude

crabdog said:


> Not too bad but steadily rising



I do not for the life of me understand why people get bent out of shape at this.

Y'all do realize LZ still sells cheaper crap right? Like, there's still an A2 and an A3, the A4 likely will stick around.

I swear it's like people feel entitled to being able to afford higher models at the same price of the _still available_ lower models.


----------



## HungryPanda

Yo @tayo15 you are on the right track


----------



## Skullophile

I got Brian from BTG Audio to mod my LZ-A2 to MMCX so I could use it balanced. Unfortunately, he managed to do it but he said it nearly drove him crazy
and took like 2 months, so he said he wouldn't do any more of them. Still I am happy with my balanced A2 which probably sound like some kind of A4.
It's amazing to see an electrical repair man take on the big boys and win with the A4 and Dipper, which are too expensive for poor old Skull man.
Old John, LZ Audio go back to $99 dollar iems that's where my money is. not at $799 thats a joke.


----------



## Slater

tayo15 said:


> Just got the ADAX ht06. I must say WOW! There are really good for their price point. Can't wait for the e-mi ci880, tin audio t2, LKer i8, ch9T comparisons. I'm also tempted to try the BOSS HIFI B3 and URBANFUN HIFI....



Don't forget about the Bosshifi B3S, the successor to the B3.


----------



## tayo15

Slater said:


> Don't forget about the Bosshifi B3S, the successor to the B3.



Is it better than the original?


----------



## Slater (Oct 24, 2017)

tayo15 said:


> Is it better than the original?



Don't know, as I don't have either.

I'm secretly hoping that someone who already has the B3 (such as Vidal or Loomis) will try the B3S to compare. Then I can pick up whichever one is better. Because there's no way to know which is better if member 1 gets B3 and member 2 gets B3S. You need both to directly compare.

In 'general' terms however, I would imagine the B3S is 'better', because it is a newer revision/replacement of the original B3. It doesn't always work out that way, but generally the later versions are improved over the original in some way.


----------



## Mariusik

The BossHiFi B3 is on my 11/11 list along many others (i'm pretty new around here), but i'm also curious about the B3S. 
Honestly, i rather like the design of the old ones more. Cheers.


----------



## crabdog

SomeGuyDude said:


> I do not for the life of me understand why people get bent out of shape at this.
> 
> Y'all do realize LZ still sells cheaper **** right? Like, there's still an A2 and an A3, the A4 likely will stick around.
> 
> I swear it's like people feel entitled to being able to afford higher models at the same price of the _still available_ lower models.


Not sure what you're getting upset about.

I have the Z03A. I have the A2S - never liked it although the build and ergonomics are good. I also have the A4.....


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> Don't know, as I don't have either.
> 
> I'm secretly hoping that someone who already has the B3 (such as Vidal or Loomis) will try the B3S to compare. Then I can pick up whichever one is better. Because there's no way to know which is better if member 1 gets B3 and member 2 gets B3S. You need both to directly compare.
> 
> In 'general' terms however, I would imagine the B3S is 'better', because it is a newer revision/replacement of the original B3. It doesn't always work out that way, but generally the later versions are improved over the original in some way.


i might take one for the team on b3s during 11.11, esp. since i foolishly traded my b3, which is still one of the best sub-50 players


----------



## thebigredpolos

Looks like the Auglamour RT-1 hit the main sellers on AliExpress today.  Very tempting!


----------



## HiFiChris

The Auglamour is also available on Penon as far as I can see.

Still don't know whether I should be fascinated or turned off by the design since it reminds me of leprosy wounds.


----------



## vladstef (Oct 25, 2017)

thebigredpolos said:


> Looks like the Auglamour RT-1 hit the main sellers on AliExpress today.  Very tempting!



Yey! Somehow, Penon has the best price. Probably means that it will drop in price elsewhere very quickly plus 11.11 and other sales, it will probably cost around 40$ very soon.
However, I am not as impressed with the design as before, it is just using a metal back plate as a decoration, main part of the body is still plastic. I doubt that they can pull it off, the connection where metal meets plastic already looks kinda wonky on those "reviews", perhaps it's just a demo unit...


----------



## Vin$ent

Looks pretty much like a 30$ iem with a fancy face plate.


----------



## djmakemynight

thebigredpolos said:


> Looks like the Auglamour RT-1 hit the main sellers on AliExpress today.  Very tempting!



Sweet! I bought mine on Taobao for RMB 265. Waiting for it to reach me. So excited!


----------



## djmakemynight

vladstef said:


> Yey! Somehow, Penon has the best price. Probably means that it will drop in price elsewhere very quickly plus 11.11 and other sales, it will probably cost around 40$ very soon.
> However, I am not as impressed with the design as before, it is just using a metal back plate as a decoration, main part of the body is still plastic. I doubt that they can pull it off, the connection where metal meets plastic already looks kinda wonky on those "reviews", perhaps it's just a demo unit...



Will let you know how it is when I receive them.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

crabdog said:


> Not sure what you're getting upset about.
> 
> I have the Z03A. I have the A2S - never liked it although the build and ergonomics are good. I also have the A4.....



People complaining about the A5 price being higher than the A4. I've seen this same sentiment in other threads. Of course the A5 is more expensive, it's a higher model. Its existence doesn't erase the other models. 

It seems to happen a lot. Everyone bitches at companies like Audeze and HiFiMan making $4k+ products despite the fact that their more affordable lines aren't going anywhere. The LZ A5 is going to cost more than the A4. That isn't a shame, it's not a bad thing, it's not something to complain about.


----------



## TimeSnow

SomeGuyDude said:


> People complaining about the A5 price being higher than the A4. I've seen this same sentiment in other threads. Of course the A5 is more expensive, it's a higher model. Its existence doesn't erase the other models.
> 
> It seems to happen a lot. Everyone bitches at companies like Audeze and HiFiMan making $4k+ products despite the fact that their more affordable lines aren't going anywhere. The LZ A5 is going to cost more than the A4. That isn't a shame, it's not a bad thing, it's not something to complain about.



and yet


----------



## groucho69

TimeSnow said:


> and yet



Apples and pears IMO


----------



## TimeSnow

groucho69 said:


> Apples and pears IMO



Apples and dead kittens.


----------



## Ahmad313

SomeGuyDude said:


> People complaining about the A5 price being higher than the A4. I've seen this same sentiment in other threads. Of course the A5 is more expensive, it's a higher model. Its existence doesn't erase the other models.
> 
> It seems to happen a lot. Everyone bitches at companies like Audeze and HiFiMan making $4k+ products despite the fact that their more affordable lines aren't going anywhere. The LZ A5 is going to cost more than the A4. That isn't a shame, it's not a bad thing, it's not something to complain about.


i am 100% agree with you  , LZ is now more mature in his work and offers the sound quality witch deserve more than the asking price  , 
i am eagerly waiting for A5,


----------



## Sebilion

I'm getting new earphones for Christmas. I am on a tight budget so I need to be sure that I get the right ones. I was going for the lz a4 but, after reading some comments I am confused. I currently use the kz zs6 and I love them. I am looking for something with similar sound with better soundstage and  a bit less treble. Is lz a4 the best or is there something better? What is the best one out there for £200 or below?


----------



## Ahmad313

Sebilion said:


> I'm getting new earphones for Christmas. I am on a tight budget so I need to be sure that I get the right ones. I was going for the lz a4 but, after reading some comments I am confused. I currently use the kz zs6 and I love them. I am looking for something with similar sound with better soundstage and  a bit less treble. Is lz a4 the best or is there something better? What is the best one out there for £200 or below?


Wait a little more  , LZ A5 is coming soon and that will be exactly within your range $240.00 price  ,


----------



## Wiljen

And if the LZ A5 turns out to be a turd, you'll own one.   Why recommend something no-one has heard yet?   For $240 there are good choices that are available today and are well vetted.  Knowing that every vendor has made a dud, I'd be really hesitant to lay my money down on the LZ A5 sight unseen.


----------



## robervaul

Ahmad313 said:


> Wait a little more  , LZ A5 is coming soon and that will be exactly within your range $240.00 price  ,



$240 I prefer the FLC8S


----------



## crabdog

SomeGuyDude said:


> People complaining about the A5 price being higher than the A4. I've seen this same sentiment in other threads. Of course the A5 is more expensive, it's a higher model. Its existence doesn't erase the other models.
> 
> It seems to happen a lot. Everyone bitches at companies like Audeze and HiFiMan making $4k+ products despite the fact that their more affordable lines aren't going anywhere. The LZ A5 is going to cost more than the A4. That isn't a shame, it's not a bad thing, it's not something to complain about.


Don't remember anyone complaining about the A5 price as we only learned what it was yesterday. Anyway, glad you had a chance to rant.


----------



## Slater (Oct 25, 2017)

vladstef said:


> Yey! Somehow, Penon has the best price. Probably means that it will drop in price elsewhere very quickly plus 11.11 and other sales, it will probably cost around 40$ very soon.
> However, I am not as impressed with the design as before, it is just using a metal back plate as a decoration, main part of the body is still plastic. I doubt that they can pull it off, the connection where metal meets plastic already looks kinda wonky on those "reviews", perhaps it's just a demo unit...



The seam looks like it's on very much purpose - ie vents just like KZ did on the ZS5.

I'm almost 100% positive of it, because you see those tiny little "bars" spaced every so often down in the seam? Those are almost certainly standoffs, designed to prevent the faceplate from sealing down onto the shell. They act like stops, only allowing the faceplate to push down so far (ensuring that the vents remain open as well as consistently sized across all units in the manufacturing run).


----------



## Slater (Oct 25, 2017)

Sebilion said:


> I'm getting new earphones for Christmas. I am on a tight budget so I need to be sure that I get the right ones. I was going for the lz a4 but, after reading some comments I am confused. I currently use the kz zs6 and I love them. I am looking for something with similar sound with better soundstage and  a bit less treble. Is lz a4 the best or is there something better? What is the best one out there for £200 or below?



If you love the ZS6, why not just install $0.25 worth of foam tips on them? That has been verified to reduce the treble spike. If you are already using foams, or want more treble reduction, you could also do the ZST foam mod. It is free, and only takes a few minutes. That has also been verified by members to completely eliminate the hot treble issue.

Just trying to give you ideas, because you said you were on a tight budget. So better to try something free or near free before spending more money on something that may not be any better.


----------



## Sebilion

Thank you everyone for your replies! I have ordered special tips for my kz zs6 and I'll see if the treble is better. I guess I'll have to wait and see what people say and  if the lz a5 is going to be better than the FLC8S then  I hope the lz a5 comes before Christmas! Are the FLC8S much better than the lz a4?


----------



## bjaardker

Sebilion said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies! I have ordered special tips for my kz zs6 and I'll see if the treble is better. I guess I'll have to wait and see what people say and  if the lz a5 is going to be better than the FLC8S then  I hope the lz a5 comes before Christmas! Are the FLC8S much better than the lz a4?



Oh and on behalf of all of us folks on the forums here at Head-Fi...our condolences to your wallet.


----------



## Selenium

Sebilion said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies! I have ordered special tips for my kz zs6 and I'll see if the treble is better. I guess I'll have to wait and see what people say and  if the lz a5 is going to be better than the FLC8S then  I hope the lz a5 comes before Christmas! Are the FLC8S much better than the lz a4?








From Brooko's review.


----------



## Sebilion

bjaardker said:


> Oh and on behalf of all of us folks on the forums here at Head-Fi...our condolences to your wallet.


I'm not buying all of the earphones... Just one of them but, I still haven't decided which ones... It will be either lz a4, a5, or flc8s... I have a couple of months to decide which ones will get my money


----------



## Sebilion

Selenium said:


> From Brooko's review.


Lz it is then thanks for that! I'll just wait to see the a5 before buying the a4


----------



## bjaardker

Sebilion said:


> I'm not buying all of the earphones.



Yeah....thats what all of us have said at some point.


----------



## TimeSnow

Sebilion said:


> I'm not buying all of the earphones...



Signature worthy.


----------



## Selenium

Sebilion said:


> Lz it is then thanks for that! I'll just wait to see the a5 before buying the a4



Have you considered the Fiio F9? Brooko says he'd take them over the A4. And what about the new Simgot EN700 Pro? Or the "best earphone under $200"  Brainwavz B400?

You're just gonna have to buy them all.


----------



## groucho69

After compiling and researching and cutting down my 11/11 IEM list...I got a great deal on Ebay for HIFIMAN HE400i. RIMSHOT!


----------



## DBaldock9

Sebilion said:
			
		

> I'm not buying all of the earphones.





bjaardker said:


> Yeah....thats what all of us have said at some point.



Well, I'm currently saving up for a Balanced Desktop Amp model that @xrk971 is working on...


----------



## peter123

Selenium said:


> Have you considered the Fiio F9? Brooko says he'd take them over the A4. And what about the new Simgot EN700 Pro? Or the "best earphone under $200"  Brainwavz B400?
> 
> You're just gonna have to buy them all.



I should be able to compare the B400 to the A4 as well in a not too distant future (pre-ordered a pair from the second batch). The A4, to me, are still an excellent pair of IEM's and the only thing I've got that outperforms it is the Big Dipper


----------



## ruckus1027

Anyone know what the difference is between the two CI880 here:

Expensive vs Cheap  though same stores. 

I bought one from Amazon for around 25, and ultimately returned it and kept the ZS5.  Now I'm wondering if I got a cheaper/crappier version for $25.  

Is the ADAX and E-MI pretty similar in sound sig?


----------



## Sebilion

Selenium said:


> Have you considered the Fiio F9? Brooko says he'd take them over the A4. And what about the new Simgot EN700 Pro? Or the "best earphone under $200"  Brainwavz B400?
> 
> You're just gonna have to buy them all.


I am also looking at the magaosi k3, they have very good reviews... OMG choosing just one set as the best for its price can be so difficult


----------



## Lurk650

groucho69 said:


> After compiling and researching and cutting down my 11/11 IEM list...I got a great deal on Ebay for HIFIMAN HE400i. RIMSHOT!



Nice, I really like my 400i. Just received my balanced cable from VE today but of course I'm at work until this evening


----------



## Fox2twenty

Slater said:


> That was a brain fart. I was talking about a different IEM.


Okay cool


----------



## Slater

Sebilion said:


> I am also looking at the magaosi k3, they have very good reviews... OMG choosing just one set as the best for its price can be so difficult



I love my Magaosi K4 Pro.

The Pioneer CH9T and the BGVP DM5 should be on your list as well.


----------



## Vidal

ruckus1027 said:


> Anyone know what the difference is between the two CI880 here:
> 
> Expensive vs Cheap  though same stores.
> 
> ...



They appear to be the same give or take a few pence (cents?)

The sound signature is similar in that both are fairly bright with a measured level of bass, the ADAX is a little bassier (punchy mid bass) - I bought my E-MI from the UK Amazon but others have bought from the US store and have been fine. A lot will depend on what you want from an earphone, if you're after thumping bass then the EM-I won't suit you.


----------



## groucho69

Balanced cable was a throw in


----------



## Wiljen

Sebilion said:


> I am also looking at the magaosi k3, they have very good reviews... OMG choosing just one set as the best for its price can be so difficult


I have the K3 HD and have gotten the chance to audition the LZ a4 twice and it is on my short list of things to purchase.  LZ A4 > K3 > F9 in my book.    I really like the F9 but it has a spike at about 7kHz that is just precisely in a range that bothers the crap out of me.  Others may find it great but for me, I had to either EQ them or take them off after about 20 minutes of listening time.


----------



## wastan

ruckus1027 said:


> Anyone know what the difference is between the two CI880 here:
> 
> Expensive vs Cheap  though same stores.
> 
> ...


 
I see identical ads with a $.99 cent price difference. It' either an accidental double listing or intentional (e.g., to turn up on a search limited to $25). The ones i just got from U.S. Amazon are great. What didn't you like?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Wiljen said:


> And if the LZ A5 turns out to be a turd, you'll own one.   Why recommend something no-one has heard yet?   For $240 there are good choices that are available today and are well vetted.  Knowing that every vendor has made a dud, I'd be really hesitant to lay my money down on the LZ A5 sight unseen.



I mean if you're a dumbass who buys things from places with no return policy, that's on you. Everything I buy I have 14-45 days to try out.


----------



## TimeSnow

SomeGuyDude said:


> I mean if you're a dumbass who buys things from places with no return policy, that's on you. Everything I buy I have 14-45 days to try out.



I would say, in fairness, a lot of this isn't about being a dumbass, but having limited options. It's easy to forget that the whole world doesn't have the same access to things, but it doesn't.


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> I love my Magaosi K4 Pro.
> 
> The Pioneer CH9T and the BGVP DM5 should be on your list as well.



K4 ehh?


----------



## Sebilion

Lurk650 said:


> K4 ehh?


Yeah, I spent about 10mins looking for that on Google, maybe he meant to type k3 pro...


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> The seam looks like it's on very much purpose - ie vents just like KZ did on the ZS5.
> 
> I'm almost 100% positive of it, because you see those tiny little "bars" spaced every so often down in the seam? Those are almost certainly standoffs, designed to prevent the faceplate from sealing down onto the shell. They act like stops, only allowing the faceplate to push down so far (ensuring that the vents remain open as well as consistently sized across all units in the manufacturing run).



That might be the case but I wouldn't bet on it. Those bars could just as well be small specks of dirt or just demo unit defects. Doesn't even matter, photos of retail units will start showing up and we will know for sure. I suspect that it will be better than on this photo although not perfect, you can only do so much in terms of precision when you're on a tight budget.


----------



## s4tch

Wiljen said:


> ...I really like the F9 but it has a spike at about 7kHz that is just precisely in a range that bothers the crap out of me....


same here. i wasn't a fan of the f9 because of that treble.

@Lurk650 is still selling his akg n40, though. that's a brilliant pair of iem's for the price, i love mine. somebody should get those.


----------



## Slater

Sebilion said:


> Yeah, I spent about 10mins looking for that on Google, maybe he meant to type k3 pro...



Yes, I meant K3.


----------



## ruckus1027 (Oct 25, 2017)

-----EDIT Looks like they changed the price, earlier it was a $20 difference.

Weird, one is $45 and the other is $25, the price difference seems substantial; maybe it's some price games?



Vidal said:


> They appear to be the same give or take a few pence (cents?)
> 
> The sound signature is similar in that both are fairly bright with a measured level of bass, the ADAX is a little bassier (punchy mid bass) - I bought my E-MI from the UK Amazon but others have bought from the US store and have been fine. A lot will depend on what you want from an earphone, if you're after thumping bass then the EM-I won't suit you.



I think you answered my ultimate question.  Something as clear/detailed as the EMI but a little more oompf on the bottom.  I just bought the ADAX, for $16 on Amazon, figured I can't go wrong.



wastan said:


> I see identical ads with a $.99 cent price difference. It' either an accidental double listing or intentional (e.g., to turn up on a search limited to $25). The ones i just got from U.S. Amazon are great. What didn't you like?



I got the EMI and ZS5, but the rational side of my brain said I'd only keep one of the two.  I really like the top end of the EMI, more than the ZS5v2's sometimes piercing highs.  I liked the bottom end of the ZS5 and ultimately I think the ZS5 won out as I think my ears are leaning more towards a little more bass presence.  I did end up doing the nozzle mod with some foam on one of the two BA.  That went a great deal in making them more of an all arounder.  Then I saw how cheap the ADAX was and saw that it might be a little more on the lower end, figured it was a split of both the ZS5 and EMI.



Are the ADAX hybrids?


----------



## Lurk650

s4tch said:


> same here. i wasn't a fan of the f9 because of that treble.
> 
> @Lurk650 is still selling his akg n40, though. that's a brilliant pair of iem's for the price, i love mine. somebody should get those.


 
Yep, I am $200 shipped in the U.S. Not selling bc I don't like it, but because I got the Lyra II so I just have no need for it anymore. Comes with all original box and both stock cables, one mic one not,and also a VE balanced 2.5MM cable


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Hmmm, I'm skeptical that BA drivers placed that far away from your ear will make any difference whatsoever. Otherwise, it would be commonplace in full-size headphones wouldn't it?


not necessarily, remember that sound is about the amount of pressure you can generate.  Even placed in the body of an in-ear, you have maybe 1 cubic inch  of volume in IEM and the ear canal.  In an over-ear you have roughly 6 cubic inches inside the cups and that assumes a perfect seal.
Now assume the BA is capable of generating the same amount of air movement and you can quickly see how it would be usable in in ear applications and less than adequate in over-ears.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Slater said:


> Hmmm, I'm skeptical that BA drivers placed that far away from your ear will make any difference whatsoever. Otherwise, it would be commonplace in full-size headphones wouldn't it?
> 
> The other possibility is that description is a typo/erroneous.
> 
> That's a ~$60 headphone. You can buy 4 of them for $240!



Of course they will. It's still a speaker. Take a BA headphone and hold it in your hand, turn the volume up. Can you hear it? Bam. Volume.

Final Audio's Sonorous VI does this and it absolutely makes a difference.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My thoughts on the BGVP DM5, currently exclusive to The Contraptionist. Will post the review to Head-fi tomorrow. For now, I sleep.

https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/10/25/bgvp-dm5-wub-wub/


​


----------



## Hisoundfi

Hello, Head-Fiers, hope you are doing well. Anyone remember me?

I've been pretty preoccupied the last few months. My review queue is back-logged quite a bit, but the journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step, so here we go:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/brainwavz-b200.22219/reviews#review-19362


----------



## Vidal

@ruckus1027 No, the ADAX are dynamics


----------



## Ahmad313

Wiljen said:


> And if the LZ A5 turns out to be a turd, you'll own one.   Why recommend something no-one has heard yet?   For $240 there are good choices that are available today and are well vetted.  Knowing that every vendor has made a dud, I'd be really hesitant to lay my money down on the LZ A5 sight unseen.


if you read the Sebilion's post carefully he is already interested in A4 and his budget is £200(about $240) so i advise him to wait and see the A5  ,
2nd  no one purchase any thing blindly even i the A4 is my most favourite iem and i am waiting for A5 but when A5 will release i will wait bit further and see the impressions/reviews first before purchasing so make a sense before criticising  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> I should be able to compare the B400 to the A4 as well in a not too distant future (pre-ordered a pair from the second batch). The A4, to me, are still an excellent pair of IEM's and the only thing I've got that outperforms it is the Big Dipper


That is the reason i am holding my hands to pull the trigger for B400  ,


----------



## HiFiChris

My full English review of the Brainwavz B400: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/10/brainwavz-b400-review-english.html


----------



## Ahmad313

Hisoundfi said:


> Hello, Head-Fiers, hope you are doing well. Anyone remember me?
> 
> I've been pretty preoccupied the last few months. My review queue is back-logged quite a bit, but the journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step, so here we go:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/brainwavz-b200.22219/reviews#review-19362


very nice and detailed review  , i miss a comparison with B400,  
B200v2 is also available now with improved build quality (with 3D printing like B400) and Brainwavz about to release a cable with mic and remote  ,


----------



## crabdog

New Magaosi K5 just surfaced. It's a 5BA unit with transparent housing $169.90. Very interesting!  https://penonaudio.com/Magaosi-K5?search=magaosi


----------



## Ultrainferno

There's no dedicated Whizzer A15 thread? 
https://www.headfonia.com/review-whizzer-a15-sonic-boom/


----------



## vladstef

Macaw GT600s Pro version is now on aliexpress. It has different fr. response compared to regular GT600s meaning that it probably uses different drivers. Obviously, these are ali spec sheets which are almost never fully accurate.


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> New Magaosi K5 just surfaced. It's a 5BA unit with transparent housing $169.90. Very interesting!  https://penonaudio.com/Magaosi-K5?search=magaosi


wow  , MaGaosi is back  ,


----------



## ruckus1027

Vidal said:


> No, the ADAX are dynamics



Cool cool, thanks.  I should have them by Friday and I'll report back my impressions.


----------



## Sebilion

Ahmad313 said:


> if you read the Sebilion's post carefully he is already interested in A4 and his budget is £200(about $240) so i advise him to wait and see the A5  ,
> 2nd  no one purchase any thing blindly even i the A4 is my most favourite iem and i am waiting for A5 but when A5 will release i will wait bit further and see the impressions/reviews first before purchasing so make a sense before criticising  ,


Uhm, her, I am a girl  But yes, I will either get the a4 or will get the a5 if they come before Christmas


----------



## Sebilion

crabdog said:


> New Magaosi K5 just surfaced. It's a 5BA unit with transparent housing $169.90. Very interesting!  https://penonaudio.com/Magaosi-K5?search=magaosi


Wow! These look small and comfortable, I wonder if they will have a filter changing system. They look very interesting!


----------



## thelonius97

Sebilion said:


> Uhm, her, I am a girl  But yes, I will either get the a4 or will get the a5 if they come before Christmas


"A5 will be released on late November. or later." Whatever that means..

Also, some info I gathered-
a5 is 4 ba  1 dd with shure like cavity
Mmcx
Tunable like a4 but removed back cover


----------



## Wiljen

Sebilion said:


> Wow! These look small and comfortable, I wonder if they will have a filter changing system. They look very interesting!



I'd hope they don't.  Generally that translucent housing is a material that would not stand up to screwing in filters repeatedly.   I'd save the interchangeable parts for an all metal IEM.


----------



## robervaul

crabdog said:


> New Magaosi K5 just surfaced. It's a 5BA unit with transparent housing $169.90. Very interesting!  https://penonaudio.com/Magaosi-K5?search=magaosi



Low-frequency driver is a Knowles 22955 ,
Other four drivers are Magaosi custom-made drivers .


----------



## Ahmad313

Sebilion said:


> Uhm, her, I am a girl  But yes, I will either get the a4 or will get the a5 if they come before Christmas


oops  ,   my apologies  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

Sebilion said:


> Wow! These look small and comfortable, I wonder if they will have a filter changing system. They look very interesting!


They don't have filter system but they have a Bluetooth cable included in the package  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

thelonius97 said:


> "A5 will be released on late November. or later." Whatever that means..
> 
> Also, some info I gathered-
> a5 is 4 ba  1 dd with shure like cavity
> ...


That's great information mate  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

robervaul said:


> Low-frequency driver is a Knowles 22955 ,
> Other four drivers are Magaosi custom-made drivers .


Hmmm now want to see some impressions  ,


----------



## robervaul

Ahmad313 said:


> Hmmm now want to see some impressions  ,



+1 bro.
end of 2017 / 2018 promises.
A lot of new IEM´s
LZ A5 / small dipper lol
new hybrid Orivetti
FLC9
Fidue Virgo
new Oriolus
etc...


Are you ready?


----------



## groucho69

I hate when this happens:
I always buy myself something for my birthday in September but this year I decided to do an 11/11 spurge on good IEMs.  Research, evaluate, question, select, and create spreadsheet. Get email from Massdrop. Cannot resist NuForce uDAC-5 deal. OK. Reset 11/11 budget. More research, evaluate, question, select, prune list. Get email from Ebay. Find HIGHFIMAN He400i deal too good to pass up. OK. Redefine budget for 11/11. More research, evaluate, question, select, prune list. Repeat. Repeat. Find Lake-People G109S headphone amp. Reset budget for 11/11. New budget = $zero.


----------



## Lurk650

Lol so they skipped the K4 and went straight to K5


----------



## TimeSnow

I just got a call from China. The connection was horrible, so I couldn't really hear what the guy was saying. 

However I did hear the word "earphones". 

I think it might be someone from LZ as I'd emailed them about something. Would anyone here recognize the number? 

I'd email them again to open a dialog but don't wanna pester them if it wasn't them. 

Weird


----------



## maxxevv

TimeSnow said:


> I just got a call from China. The connection was horrible, so I couldn't really hear what the guy was saying.
> 
> However I did hear the word "earphones".
> 
> ...



If you have had issues with Aliexpress purchase, I have had a sales rep call me before for some industrial use items. It had specific options which had to be made via message so they called me to check that they got it correct. But it wasn't anything to do with earphones though ..


----------



## tayo15

Checking in if anyone has had experience with Wbscg.com . They appear to be a wholesale Chinese global outlet. Everywhere in alliexpress or Amazon you can fin the e-mi ci880 for $25. They have items such as the Superlux 668b for like $11-12 new. They have Bosshifi B3 and B3s for around $16 - 17. They have The b8 for $26 which normally goes for $90 +. They have the isk hf2011 or isk hp2011 ( takstar 80 pro and hi2050 OEMs) for $14. 

Can anyone confirm, or should I take one for the team and buy several stuff. They have KZ iems, Zircon, vgvb and etc as well. I have been browising and searching and they sell everything by a huge Markoff, usually up to more than half off. This is crazy ..


----------



## TimeSnow

maxxevv said:


> If you have had issues with Aliexpress purchase, I have had a sales rep call me before for some industrial use items. It had specific options which had to be made via message so they called me to check that they got it correct. But it wasn't anything to do with earphones though ..



I think it was actually an Amazon seller! 

Still not sure, but that's my current guess. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## maxxevv (Oct 26, 2017)

tayo15 said:


> Checking in if anyone has had experience with Wbscg.com . They appear to be a wholesale Chinese global outlet. Everywhere in alliexpress or Amazon you can fin the e-mi ci880 for $25. They have items such as the Superlux 668b for like $11-12 new. They have Bosshifi B3 and B3s for around $16 - 17. They have The b8 for $26 which normally goes for $90 +. They have the isk hf2011 or isk hp2011 ( takstar 80 pro and hi2050 OEMs) for $14.
> 
> Can anyone confirm, or should I take one for the team and buy several stuff. They have KZ iems, Zircon, vgvb and etc as well. I have been browising and searching and they sell everything by a huge Markoff, usually up to more than half off. This is crazy ..



Never heard of them.

But if you search the address given, you get this: 
http://www.coretekgifts.com/about.asp


----------



## crabdog

tayo15 said:


> Checking in if anyone has had experience with Wbscg.com . They appear to be a wholesale Chinese global outlet. Everywhere in alliexpress or Amazon you can fin the e-mi ci880 for $25. They have items such as the Superlux 668b for like $11-12 new. They have Bosshifi B3 and B3s for around $16 - 17. They have The b8 for $26 which normally goes for $90 +. They have the isk hf2011 or isk hp2011 ( takstar 80 pro and hi2050 OEMs) for $14.
> 
> Can anyone confirm, or should I take one for the team and buy several stuff. They have KZ iems, Zircon, vgvb and etc as well. I have been browising and searching and they sell everything by a huge Markoff, usually up to more than half off. This is crazy ..


Never seen it but wow if it's genuine you may have struck gold. Shockwave III for $90 WTFFF?!


----------



## loomisjohnson

B9Scrambler said:


> My thoughts on the BGVP DM5, currently exclusive to The Contraptionist. Will post the review to Head-fi tomorrow. For now, I sleep.
> 
> https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/10/25/bgvp-dm5-wub-wub/
> 
> ​


vg review, as usual. i'


tayo15 said:


> Checking in if anyone has had experience with Wbscg.com . They appear to be a wholesale Chinese global outlet. Everywhere in alliexpress or Amazon you can fin the e-mi ci880 for $25. They have items such as the Superlux 668b for like $11-12 new. They have Bosshifi B3 and B3s for around $16 - 17. They have The b8 for $26 which normally goes for $90 +. They have the isk hf2011 or isk hp2011 ( takstar 80 pro and hi2050 OEMs) for $14.
> 
> Can anyone confirm, or should I take one for the team and buy several stuff. They have KZ iems, Zircon, vgvb and etc as well. I have been browising and searching and they sell everything by a huge Markoff, usually up to more than half off. This is crazy ..


i took a quick look (they brand themselves an "Excellet Seller")--it looks to be good to be true and they don't have any reseller reviews, although they do accept paypal, which gives some vague protection. if you do take the plunge, don't risk more than a few bucks. do keep us informed.


----------



## thelonius97

tayo15 said:


> Checking in if anyone has had experience with Wbscg.com . They appear to be a wholesale Chinese global outlet. Everywhere in alliexpress or Amazon you can fin the e-mi ci880 for $25. They have items such as the Superlux 668b for like $11-12 new. They have Bosshifi B3 and B3s for around $16 - 17. They have The b8 for $26 which normally goes for $90 +. They have the isk hf2011 or isk hp2011 ( takstar 80 pro and hi2050 OEMs) for $14.
> 
> Can anyone confirm, or should I take one for the team and buy several stuff. They have KZ iems, Zircon, vgvb and etc as well. I have been browising and searching and they sell everything by a huge Markoff, usually up to more than half off. This is crazy ..


The reviews are obviously fake (*link*).

How'd you come across the site?


----------



## mbwilson111

groucho69 said:


> New budget = $zero.



Perfect!!!  Enjoy your other purchases!  My budget for 11/11 is also £zero


----------



## mbwilson111

Lurk650 said:


> Lol so they skipped the K4 and went straight to K5


'

I thought 4 is considered an unlucky number by the Chinese?  There is no ZS4 either.


----------



## themindfreak

groucho69 said:


> I hate when this happens:
> I always buy myself something for my birthday in September but this year I decided to do an 11/11 spurge on good IEMs.  Research, evaluate, question, select, and create spreadsheet. Get email from Massdrop. Cannot resist NuForce uDAC-5 deal. OK. Reset 11/11 budget. More research, evaluate, question, select, prune list. Get email from Ebay. Find HIGHFIMAN He400i deal too good to pass up. OK. Redefine budget for 11/11. More research, evaluate, question, select, prune list. Repeat. Repeat. Find Lake-People G109S headphone amp. Reset budget for 11/11. New budget = $zero.


Im in the same dilemma. I really have no idea what to get during the 11/11...


----------



## themindfreak

mbwilson111 said:


> '
> 
> I thought 4 is considered an unlucky number by the Chinese?  There is no ZS4 either.


Yeap 4 can also mean "die" if said incorrectly hahah XD


----------



## HiFiChris

robervaul said:


> new hybrid Orivetti
> FLC9



Huh, what did I miss?


----------



## robervaul

HiFiChris said:


> Huh, what did I miss?


Still working on .


----------



## Wiljen (Oct 26, 2017)

There had been a conversation earlier on this thread about the disparity between my feelings as regards the DM5 vs the Magaosi K3HD when compared with @B9Scrambler.

Having re-listened to both, and read the reviews posted by B9 on both, and then spoken with @B9Scrambler via PM I think I can conclusively say that we are not as diametrically opposed as it initially appeared.
What it comes down to is personal bias and preference.

1.) Both of us agree that the K3 whips the DM5 in imaging.  Hands down - no comparison.
2.) Both of us agree that the DM5 has slightly recessed mids when compared to the K3.
3.) I will concede that upon listening to the DM5 again that the Bass extension is better than my initial impressions.

For me, what it came down to was, the imaging was the unforgivable sin of the DM5.  I prefer the more forward mid of the K3 and that combined with the imaging was the selling point to me.
To @B9Scrambler, the mids were not as big an issue as the extension on both ends and while conceding that the imaging on the DM5 is "Wonky", this was not as big an issue in his view as it was in mine.

I think this is a great example of why you should never trust one review or reviewer as all of us are looking for slightly different things.  In this case, some might have skipped the DM5 because of my statements and missed out on something they really enjoy and others (myself included) might not have taken the time to listen to the K3 if we had read @B9Scrambler's review first.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> There had been a conversation earlier on this thread about the disparity between my feelings as regards the DM5 vs the Magaosi K3HD when compared with @B9Scrambler.
> 
> Having re-listened to both, and read the reviews posted by B9 on both, and then spoken with @B9Scrambler via PM I think I can conclusively say that we are not as diametrically opposed as it initially appeared.
> What it comes down to is personal bias and preference.
> ...



Just to reiterate on something mentioned before that might have been overlooked, I have and compared to the Ausbos K3 which is a rebrand of the original Magaosi K3, not the K3 HD. I think the DM5 and K3 play at the same level more or less with each having their own positives and negatives. Since both are, imo, tuned for a fun sound and not something you'd use for monitoring and critical listening, entertainment value is one of the main reasons I prefer the DM5. It's a more entertaining listen, even if it's imaging qualities are completely wack just off centre. I can overlook that to a point due to the bass presence which is awesome. Also, my review has been posted on Head-fi. It's unchanged from my blog post, just with a star rating applied (which I hate having to use...bleh); https://head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dm5.22599/reviews#review-19367


----------



## Ahmad313

robervaul said:


> +1 bro.
> end of 2017 / 2018 promises.
> A lot of new IEM´s
> LZ A5 / small dipper lol
> ...


Ohh my goodness you make me already confuse even before release something else specially for LZ and Orivetti,


----------



## Ahmad313

groucho69 said:


> I hate when this happens:
> I always buy myself something for my birthday in September but this year I decided to do an 11/11 spurge on good IEMs.  Research, evaluate, question, select, and create spreadsheet. Get email from Massdrop. Cannot resist NuForce uDAC-5 deal. OK. Reset 11/11 budget. More research, evaluate, question, select, prune list. Get email from Ebay. Find HIGHFIMAN He400i deal too good to pass up. OK. Redefine budget for 11/11. More research, evaluate, question, select, prune list. Repeat. Repeat. Find Lake-People G109S headphone amp. Reset budget for 11/11. New budget = $zero.


It's only because of Research,  evaluate,  Questions,  Select lol lol and than some emails comes and lol lol lol..............


----------



## Ahmad313

Lurk650 said:


> Lol so they skipped the K4 and went straight to K5


Maybe they find a better way to make a pure BA iem with 5 drivers and suggest a name K5


----------



## Ahmad313

mbwilson111 said:


> '
> 
> I thought 4 is considered an unlucky number by the Chinese?  There is no ZS4 either.


So what you think about LZ A4 which becomes very lucky for Mr. LZ  ,


----------



## peter123

Wiljen said:


> There had been a conversation earlier on this thread about the disparity between my feelings as regards the DM5 vs the Magaosi K3HD when compared with @B9Scrambler.
> 
> Having re-listened to both, and read the reviews posted by B9 on both, and then spoken with @B9Scrambler via PM I think I can conclusively say that we are not as diametrically opposed as it initially appeared.
> What it comes down to is personal bias and preference.
> ...



If the midrange on the DM5 is even more recessed than on the K3 HD they're certainly not for me since I find the V on the K3 HD to be too deep already. 

Now I'm glad that I passed on the DM5 and went straight to the B400, I'm pretty sure that they'll suit my preferences better....


----------



## Lurk650

mbwilson111 said:


> '
> 
> I thought 4 is considered an unlucky number by the Chinese?  There is no ZS4 either.



Interesting. Like stated there is the LZ A4 and the VJJB K4. Guess it depends how superstitious the maker is


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> If the midrange on the DM5 is even more recessed than on the K3 HD they're certainly not for me since I find the V on the K3 HD to be too deep already.
> 
> Now I'm glad that I passed on the DM5 and went straight to the B400, I'm pretty sure that they'll suit my preferences better....



The B400 is another animal entirely. Good choice.


----------



## Selenium (Oct 26, 2017)

To me, imaging is a complete non-issue unless I'm gaming or watching a movie. It's probably the least important sonic factor(for me).

Edit - So the LZ A5 is going to have a "Shure cavity"... So... Does that mean they're going for a more ergonomic shell design, or something else?


----------



## Slater (Oct 26, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> Lol so they skipped the K4 and went straight to K5



4 is an unlucky number in China. A lot of products/manufacturers skip over 4 or avoid it in some way. Not all though; just a lot of them.


----------



## wastan

groucho69 said:


> I hate when this happens:
> I always buy myself something for my birthday in September but this year I decided to do an 11/11 spurge on good IEMs.  Research, evaluate, question, select, and create spreadsheet. Get email from Massdrop. Cannot resist NuForce uDAC-5 deal. OK. Reset 11/11 budget. More research, evaluate, question, select, prune list. Get email from Ebay. Find HIGHFIMAN He400i deal too good to pass up. OK. Redefine budget for 11/11. More research, evaluate, question, select, prune list. Repeat. Repeat. Find Lake-People G109S headphone amp. Reset budget for 11/11. New budget = $zero.



Skip lunch, buy Monk+

Hope this helps.


----------



## Selenium

So I bought some Altoids so I could use the tin a case for my ZST. I put the actual mints in a little baggie. Now everyone who sees then immediately thinks I must be on drugs.


----------



## groucho69

wastan said:


> Skip lunch, buy Monk+
> 
> Hope this helps.



Got it already.


----------



## Wiljen

groucho69 said:


> Got it already.



Sell me your LZ A4 for a ridiculously good price then you have an excuse to buy something to replace it? I'd be willing to help a brother out


----------



## groucho69

Don't have that one...I WANT that one.


----------



## Selenium

There's a brand new set on eBay for $175. Not an amazing deal but still.


----------



## wastan

groucho69 said:


> Got it already.



 Just one? I thought everyone had at least one backup pair.


----------



## Slater (Oct 26, 2017)

Selenium said:


> So I bought some Altoids so I could use the tin a case for my ZST. I put the actual mints in a little baggie. Now everyone who sees then immediately thinks I must be on drugs.



You even have a straw there with your beat up little baggie. Haha, nice touch


----------



## Lurk650

wastan said:


> Just one? I thought everyone had at least one backup pair.


Lol. I don't even listen to my Monk+ much. It honestly doesn't even sound that great


----------



## Wiljen

To me the hype surrounding the monk only existed because they came at a "Buy them out of a gumball machine" price. If the monk had been in the $20 range - everyone would have been "Meh, its ok, but you can get better".


----------



## chinmie

it's better to buy the Vido or EMX500 than the monk+ nowadays. many of the new budget earbuds really outclassed the monk


----------



## drag0nslayer

Guys which IEM would you recommend for Trance, Progressive House, Pop and for some rock/ Electro
Sometimes classic
$100 Budget 
Magaosi K3 pro
Kinera H3
Simgot en700 Bass Or pro
**** 6in1
Or any other ?


----------



## Wiljen

drag0nslayer said:


> Guys which IEM would you recommend for Trance, Progressive House, Pop and for some rock/ Electro
> Sometimes classic
> $100 Budget
> Magaosi K3 pro
> ...



I own the K3 HD and really like it but it is one to listen to before you buy as there are 2 distinct camps on it.
I own the Simgot EN700 and the Bass is on my short list of things to buy.  (Tried to buy Lurks but Loomis beat me to it the other day). 

Of those on your list I'd go Simgot Pro, K3 Pro, Simgot Bass (Oh and having had the **** - you can skip that one,  any of the ones listed to the left are going to destroy it.)


----------



## Wiljen

Just got the first 11.11 announcement from Aliexpress.   Not a ton that looks super cheap but at least we know they are starting to hype it.

https://sale.aliexpress.com/__pc/gl...m?spm=a2g01.10448003.j498f99.57.19b78d49TEnxM


----------



## groucho69

wastan said:


> Just one? I thought everyone had at least one backup pair.



You mean Vido?


----------



## drag0nslayer

Wiljen said:


> I own the K3 HD and really like it but it is one to listen to before you buy as there are 2 distinct camps on it.
> I own the Simgot EN700 and the Bass is on my short list of things to buy.  (Tried to buy Lurks but Loomis beat me to it the other day).
> 
> Of those on your list I'd go Simgot Pro, K3 Pro, Simgot Bass (Oh and having had the **** - you can skip that one,  any of the ones listed to the left are going to destroy it.)



What do you mean by two distinct camps and i can't try them out here in pakistan.
What about Kinera H3 i have read very good reviews about it.
According to you its now b/w K3 pro or Simgot pro.


----------



## crabdog

drag0nslayer said:


> What do you mean by two distinct camps and i can't try them out here in pakistan.
> What about Kinera H3 i have read very good reviews about it.
> According to you its now b/w K3 pro or Simgot pro.


If you don't like sibilance and are sensitive to treble I'd recommend you avoid the H3.


----------



## drag0nslayer

crabdog said:


> If you don't like sibilance and are sensitive to treble I'd recommend you avoid the H3.


Yeah i don't like too much treble.


----------



## peter123

drag0nslayer said:


> What do you mean by two distinct camps and i can't try them out here in pakistan.
> What about Kinera H3 i have read very good reviews about it.
> According to you its now b/w K3 pro or Simgot pro.



The midrange on the K3HD is quite recessed and thin, not everyone enjoys that (me for example ) but the bass is great though so it might work with your kind of music.


----------



## drag0nslayer

peter123 said:


> The midrange on the K3HD is quite recessed and thin, not everyone enjoys that (me for example ) but the bass is great though so it might work with your kind of music.


Did you try TFZ King How does it compare with simgot and k3 hd


----------



## peter123

drag0nslayer said:


> Did you try TFZ King How does it compare with simgot and k3 hd



No, unfortunately I didn't. I've also only heard the original Simgot EN700, not any of its newer siblings that gets a lot more praise.


----------



## Holypal

drag0nslayer said:


> Yeah i don't like too much treble.



Go for the $26 Hifiman RE400, and you can save money for something else.


----------



## Ahmad313

drag0nslayer said:


> Guys which IEM would you recommend for Trance, Progressive House, Pop and for some rock/ Electro
> Sometimes classic
> $100 Budget
> Magaosi K3 pro
> ...


also check the MaGaosi K5  , if you like a Bluetooth cable it is also included in the package but unfortunately there no any impressions or review yet its will take some time  ,


----------



## peter123

Holypal said:


> Go for the $26 Hifiman RE400, and you can save money for something else.



Link please.....


----------



## thelonius97

peter123 said:


> Link please.....


*Here*


----------



## Ahmad313

Holypal said:


> Go for the $26 Hifiman RE400, and you can save money for something else.


hey where to find RE400 for $26  ,??


----------



## Holypal

peter123 said:


> Link please.....





Ahmad313 said:


> hey where to find RE400 for $26  ,??



https://www.joybuy.com/3390826.html

Btw, the seller is JD.com in China, which normally is more reliable than Taobao.


----------



## Ahmad313

I just visit that store and saw some crazy prices  ,
DUNU TITAN 5  $90, 
P1  $161, 
am afraid that products are original or fake  ,


----------



## thelonius97

Ahmad313 said:


> I just visit that store and saw some crazy prices  ,
> DUNU TITAN 5  $90,
> P1  $161,
> am afraid that products are original or fake  ,


I think the stuff sold by "Joy collection" are fine since they're fulfilled by Joybuy. Not sure, though.


----------



## HiFiChris

Holypal said:


> https://www.joybuy.com/3390826.html
> 
> Btw, the seller is JD.com in China, which normally is more reliable than Taobao.



Are you certain those aren't fakes? The price seems a little too good to be true. Once bought what I thought could be legit Sony clip-on on-ear headphones (on AliExpress), but they were definitely fake and probably the worst thing I've ever heard. Dunno, I think I'll pass. But on the other hand, it's quite tempting for the iOS 3-button remote control version. Aargh!!!!!!!




Ahmad313 said:


> I just visit that store and saw some crazy prices  ,
> DUNU TITAN 5  $90,
> P1  $161,
> am afraid that products are original or fake  ,



$161 for the P1 appears to be legit.


----------



## Wiljen

What is that old saying?  If it seems too good to be true....


----------



## HiFiChris

Wiljen said:


> What is that old saying?  If it seems too good to be true....



Yup, that's why I'll likely give this offer a pass even though it is very tempting.

Sometimes those kinds of deals turn out to be awesome steals, but sometimes there's something that isn't right about the product, if it even exists. Been there, done that.


----------



## kova4a (Oct 27, 2017)

Joybuy is ok. Shipping is quite slow! but products are genuine. I got my c10 from there amd the re 400 without mic at least is the updated cable version. the. 1more triple for sub-50 was also genuine
The colorfly c10 at 140 bucks is the best deal I've had in years


----------



## crabdog

Yep several Head-Fi users have bought DAPs from Joybuy (Colorfly, Shanling M1 etc) and it's legit.


----------



## Holypal

HiFiChris said:


> Yup, that's why I'll likely give this offer a pass even though it is very tempting.
> 
> Sometimes those kinds of deals turn out to be awesome steals, but sometimes there's something that isn't right about the product, if it even exists. Been there, done that.



If JoyBuy belongs to JD.com, it should be OK. Anyway, I never saw fake RE400 before, nor fake GR07. But I know there are many fake Sony and Audio-Technica iems.


----------



## Lurk650

drag0nslayer said:


> Guys which IEM would you recommend for Trance, Progressive House, Pop and for some rock/ Electro
> Sometimes classic
> $100 Budget
> Magaosi K3 pro
> ...



You don't like bright and want a nice deep bass with a beautiful midrange? Pioneer CH9T or the EN700 Bass are my suggestions


----------



## TimeSnow

I see the Dunu DK-3001 is going to be going for €360 on 11.11.

Is it really that much harder better than the LZA4? 

It's so hard to compare reviews when the scores are weighted for price....


----------



## crabdog

TimeSnow said:


> I see the Dunu DK-3001 is going to be going for €360 on 11.11.
> 
> Is it really that much harder better than the LZA4?
> 
> It's so hard to compare reviews when the scores are weighted for price....


The DK-3001 is a beast. It has more authority in the bass, more forward mids and sounds more cohesive and natural than the A4. Not saying the A4 is bad though, it's awesome but the DUNU is just velvety goodness. If you're looking at that I'd suggest you try to audition it first though as some people have comfort issues with it.


----------



## TimeSnow

crabdog said:


> The DK-3001 is a beast. It has more authority in the bass, more forward mids and sounds more cohesive and natural than the A4. Not saying the A4 is bad though, it's awesome but the DUNU is just velvety goodness. If you're looking at that I'd suggest you try to audition it first though as some people have comfort issues with it.



Sadly demoing them is not an option. 

Thanks for the nice comparison though!


----------



## drag0nslayer

Lurk650 said:


> You don't like bright and want a nice deep bass with a beautiful midrange? Pioneer CH9T or the EN700 Bass are my suggestions


What about tfz king?


----------



## Lurk650

drag0nslayer said:


> What about tfz king?


Never heard it but from what I've read, IIRC, it has brightish treble


----------



## Mariusik

Nymphonomaniac said:


> By the way, Anybody here try the NICEHCK BRO Hybrid???
> Perhaps a little too bassy for some but still a very enjoyable IEM. Like the **** UES hybrid with more bass (wich they were lacking I find).


Hello, how do they compare to the ZST? they seem to be the same shape and specs but with MMCX cable. Thanks


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Where are y'all finding these 11/11 sales??


----------



## vladstef

SomeGuyDude said:


> Where are y'all finding these 11/11 sales??



You can find some info on regular aliexpress stores as they like to hype up this 11.11. sale. More info will start appearing as we get closer to THE day. This is the first time that I am actually interested in the discounts and have to say that it's quite a big scam. For example, NiceHCK has a page with 40-45% discounts for 11.11 and in reality, it's just a couple of dollars less than usual. That isn't to say that the deals are bad, just that they are nowhere near these numbers, more like a 10% on average.


----------



## wastan

Wiljen said:


> To me the hype surrounding the monk only existed because they came at a "Buy them out of a gumball machine" price. If the monk had been in the $20 range - everyone would have been "Meh, its ok, but you can get better".



I'm not much of an earbud guy but i tried branching out with the K300 and wasn't impressed. I'll stick with my Monk + for earbuds.


----------



## HungryPanda

I rather like the K300 and K600 but they do need amping


----------



## Ahmad313

vladstef said:


> You can find some info on regular aliexpress stores as they like to hype up this 11.11. sale. More info will start appearing as we get closer to THE day. This is the first time that I am actually interested in the discounts and have to say that it's quite a big scam. For example, NiceHCK has a page with 40-45% discounts for 11.11 and in reality, it's just a couple of dollars less than usual. That isn't to say that the deals are bad, just that they are nowhere near these numbers, more like a 10% on average.


Right  , and if noticed they increase the prices than normal near the 11.11 or black Friday and offers a discount for 30-40% which is actually a few dollars less than normal prices  ,


----------



## thelonius97

This 11.11 stuff is pretty new to me. Anybody wanna share what good deals they've gotten in previous years?


----------



## peter123

Thanks for the link guys! 

I took the chance and ordered the Android version of the RE400, paid with PayPal so it should be safe. I'll let you know in 4-6 weeks how it worked out


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Thanks for the link guys!
> 
> I took the chance and ordered the Android version of the RE400, paid with PayPal so it should be safe. I'll let you know in 4-6 weeks how it worked out


Hmmm pretty long delivery period  , wishing you a happy purchase  ,


----------



## Mariusik

SomeGuyDude said:


> Where are y'all finding these 11/11 sales??


 The Svara Red will have a pretty good price


----------



## Wiljen

Is that the tin audio T2 next to it?  and what store is listing that ?


----------



## crabdog

Wiljen said:


> Is that the tin audio T2 next to it?  and what store is listing that ?


Yes, that is the T2.


----------



## Wiljen

Thought so, just too many that look too much alike these days.


----------



## vladstef

Mariusik said:


> The Svara Red will have a pretty good price



Yeah, but that is the price without cables, 99% sure. It will be around 35$ with cables.


----------



## thelonius97

vladstef said:


> Yeah, but that is the price without cables, 99% sure. It will be around 35$ with cables.


In the description it says "Whether with cable: Yes, with mmcx cable".


----------



## vladstef

thelonius97 said:


> In the description it says "Whether with cable: Yes, with mmcx cable".



Their descriptions are almost never correct. When purchasing, there could be 2 options where one is without cable and other is with yet they will both have a description of having an MMCX cable, everywhere except before putting it in the cart.


----------



## Ahmad313

thelonius97 said:


> In the description it says "Whether with cable: Yes, with mmcx cable".


It's better you talk with seller and confirm everything before the ordering  ,


----------



## HiFiChris

peter123 said:


> Thanks for the link guys!
> 
> I took the chance and ordered the Android version of the RE400, paid with PayPal so it should be safe. I'll let you know in 4-6 weeks how it worked out



Peter, was the shipping to Norway free?


----------



## Mariusik

Wiljen said:


> Is that the tin audio T2 next to it?  and what store is listing that ?


 I can't seem to find it anymore, it appeared at ''you may like'', but for sure we'll find out on 11th, i am more interested in the Svara Red. Cheers.


----------



## peter123

HiFiChris said:


> Peter, was the shipping to Norway free?



Yes it was.


----------



## hakuzen

HiFiChris said:


> Peter, was the shipping to Norway free?


and you can also get a $4 coupon, so $22..


----------



## drag0nslayer

Guys how does GR07 bass competes with today's sub $100 IEM's like en700, tfz king, h3, etc is gr07 worth buying in 11.11 for $70?


----------



## Holypal

drag0nslayer said:


> Guys how does GR07 bass competes with today's sub $100 IEM's like en700, tfz king, h3, etc is gr07 worth buying in 11.11 for $70?



GR07 is worth buying. It will perform much better with nice source, due to the higher impedance. I generally pass dynamic-driver IEMs with impedance less than 30 ohm. You can call me old school. IEM with balanced armature drivers is another thing.


----------



## drag0nslayer

Holypal said:


> GR07 is worth buying. It will perform much better with nice source, due to the higher impedance. I generally pass dynamic-driver IEMs with impedance less than 30 ohm. You can call me old school. IEM with balanced armature drivers is another thing.


My Shanling m3s will arrive next week and whats you thought on gr07 with m3s ? will m3s can get best possible result from gr07?


----------



## peter123

drag0nslayer said:


> My Shanling m3s will arrive next week and whats you thought on gr07 with m3s ? will m3s can get best possible result from gr07?



The M3s will definitely have enough power. 

I also agree that the 07BE is still relevant and easily outperform the original EN700 to my ears. It's a very nice pair of IEM's.


----------



## lullazzx

Wiljen said:


> Is that the tin audio T2 next to it?  and what store is listing that ?




https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1825606


----------



## s4tch

peter123 said:


> Thanks for the link guys!
> 
> I took the chance and ordered the Android version of the RE400, paid with PayPal so it should be safe. I'll let you know in 4-6 weeks how it worked out


same here. also, there's a $4 coupon for new customers to sweeten the deal even more


----------



## peter123

s4tch said:


> same here. also, there's a $4 coupon for new customers to sweeten the deal even more



Damn, I totally missed that coupon 

Still a really good deal if everything works out.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Mariusik said:


> I can't seem to find it anymore, it appeared at ''you may like'', but for sure we'll find out on 11th, i am more interested in the Svara Red. Cheers.


Why are you interested in the Svara over T2?


----------



## vladstef

MoshiMoshi said:


> Why are you interested in the Svara over T2?



Same goes for me. I think that these 2 are mostly comparable judging by some comments here but I am leaning towards Svara because I'd use it on the go where slightly boosted bass is better (ambient noise does drown out the sound and neutral sounding IEM like T2 might become a bit boring).
Anyone who'd buy an IEM to use it in a quiet environment should probably go for T2. Svara is also more cost-effective due to a 10$ worth hard waterproof case being included (although with cable, Svara is couple of $ more expensive in total).

The only thing that's been really confusing as of late is whether it would be worth it to go for something like Macaw GT600s or Toneking Nine Tail, but so far it looks like <50$ is where the good stuff is happening and that it would be better to jump to something closer to 200$ in order to start really hearing the difference (I am talking about really besting the sound of budget champions in every way)


----------



## MoshiMoshi

vladstef said:


> Same goes for me. I think that these 2 are mostly comparable judging by some comments here but I am leaning towards Svara because I'd use it on the go where slightly boosted bass is better (ambient noise does drown out the sound and neutral sounding IEM like T2 might become a bit boring).
> Anyone who'd buy an IEM to use it in a quiet environment should probably go for T2. Svara is also more cost-effective due to a 10$ worth hard waterproof case being included (although with cable, Svara is couple of $ more expensive in total).
> 
> The only thing that's been really confusing as of late is whether it would be worth it to go for something like Macaw GT600s or Toneking Nine Tail, but so far it looks like <50$ is where the good stuff is happening and that it would be better to jump to something closer to 200$ in order to start really hearing the difference (I am talking about really besting the sound of budget champions in every way)


I'm kind of torn. Still have a bit before 11/11 to decide. Shouldn't T2 be fine if they have a good seal? I use my earbuds at my home which is quiet but also in a loud commute.


----------



## Mariusik

MoshiMoshi said:


> Why are you interested in the Svara over T2?


My prefered sound signature would be a little warmer than neutral, i already have the E-MI CI880 and really like them, but sometimes they seem too bright( they are pretty close to neutral, with energetic treble).Also, based from opinions read on this thread, I think i'll like the Svara Red more, they seem to be warmer than the T2, they are smaller than the (i have small ears), and seem to have a better fit, isolation and output volume. Cheers.


----------



## drag0nslayer

Has anyone tried tennmak trio? is it worth buying for on 11.11?


----------



## CoiL (Oct 29, 2017)

drag0nslayer said:


> Has anyone tried tennmak trio? is it worth buying for on 11.11?


Interesting new toy from tennmak. I wonder if it is upgrade SQ wise over Tennmak Pro ? Tunable filters with dual-dynamic seem interesting option.

General question for chi-fi IEM hoarders - which one of them has best overall SQ:
1) Tennmak Pro
2) TinAudio T2
3) Tennmak Trio
4) some other dual-dynamic ?

Why I`m asking? Wondering if there is mid-level between K3Pro and ZS5v1 for example, but with dual-dynamic (I like dynamics sound).


----------



## HiFiChris

hakuzen said:


> and you can also get a $4 coupon, so $22..



What do I have to do to receive that coupon? Just register? Or is there something more to it?

$22 would be perfect since this would mean that no additional German VAT would be added.


----------



## hakuzen

i registered and found lot of coupons available in my account, which expire on 11/10th. some 11.11(?) coupons were also available from the site, somewhere (they say it will take some time the coupons arrive to your account: i even didn't check it). used one from the register coupons ($4 off for a >$20 buy).
yep, it's our first package from them, so better go safe under 22€. shipping seems to be pretty slow, though.


----------



## HiFiChris (Oct 29, 2017)

For some reason it says the coupons aren't available . :-/

Nevermind, $25.99 is already the final price with the $4 coupon automatically applied.


----------



## drag0nslayer

HiFiChris said:


> For some reason it says the coupons aren't available . :-/
> 
> Nevermind, $25.99 is already the final price with the $4 coupon automatically applied.


Conditions for applying new user $4 coupon are 
It should be a new mobile with aliexpress install first time and credit card you enter must not be used before.


----------



## Holypal

HiFiChris said:


> What do I have to do to receive that coupon? Just register? Or is there something more to it?
> 
> $22 would be perfect since this would mean that no additional German VAT would be added.



Yesterday I tried. I saw the coupon when register a new account. It's a -$4 coupon for over $20 order.


----------



## HiFiChris

Holypal said:


> Yesterday I tried. I saw the coupon when register a new account. It's a -$4 coupon for over $20 order.



Didn't work for me unfortunately. Ordered anyway (due to an error in the ordering process on the PayPal screen where it says something like "you can check the details of your order on the next page before submitting", but when clicking "next" it says "payment successful" without letting me check the details).


----------



## vladstef

So, this Joybuy RE400 is legit?
I am getting a pair just for fun if it's this low. Have they fixed the terrible build quality or is it still a must to diy the cables?


----------



## thelonius97

vladstef said:


> So, this Joybuy RE400 is legit?
> I am getting a pair just for fun if it's this low. Have they fixed the terrible build quality or is it still a must to diy the cables?


Someone mentioned that it's the updated cable version. Anyhow, at this price you just say "what the heck" and reach for your wallet.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Mariusik said:


> Hello, how do they compare to the ZST? they seem to be the same shape and specs but with MMCX cable. Thanks


Can't say, don't have the ZST. Can only say stock cable with the BRO is better. If you like MID fowards iem this isn't the one, but for elegant V shape with a bassy laidback detailed soundsig at very low price, these are a really good bet! Oh, and the mid are not invisible, just not overpowering the rest.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Curious.
Anybody try these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hyb...830683317.html?spm=2114.search0104.0.0.mJOdzh

Form factor intrigue me alot....(as well a dual Hybrid drivers).


----------



## hakuzen

HiFiChris said:


> For some reason it says the coupons aren't available . :-/
> 
> Nevermind, $25.99 is already the final price with the $4 coupon automatically applied.


sorry, i went to bed..

at "My account - Coupons", you'll see a ton of coupons available. While cart is filled with RE400, you have to click on "Use it now" button of the selected coupon.
this way total discount will be $4 + $4, $22 total.


----------



## HungryPanda

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Curious.
> Anybody try these:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hyb...830683317.html?spm=2114.search0104.0.0.mJOdzh
> 
> Form factor intrigue me alot....(as well a dual Hybrid drivers).



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32828678398.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.06cAH5

I just received these two days ago


----------



## HungryPanda

They have a good strong bass to them and are actually quite comfortable


----------



## Wiljen

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Curious.
> Anybody try these:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hyb...830683317.html?spm=2114.search0104.0.0.mJOdzh
> 
> Form factor intrigue me alot....(as well a dual Hybrid drivers).



Ive seen that one before under a different name.  If I recall correctly they weren't bad, just unexceptional.


----------



## themindfreak

CoiL said:


> Interesting new toy from tennmak. I wonder if it is upgrade SQ wise over Tennmak Pro ? Tunable filters with dual-dynamic seem interesting option.
> 
> General question for chi-fi IEM hoarders - which one of them has best overall SQ:
> 1) Tennmak Pro
> ...


Maybe you can add the moxpad x9 to your list. But anyways, I'll most likely be getting 1 over the 11.11 sale and will report back


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> They have a good strong bass to them and are actually quite comfortable


hehe, I don't know why but lot of time I fall on you because of similar chifi experimentation or preference, it's all secret, but I SEE and I was, alright, if anybody could have test these it's very logical that it's Hungry Panda!
I read that you love the HCK BRO too, that I just comment hehe.

but about this ''no real name'' iem, I see them on ebay for sell for more than 100$! (no big deal, ebay have lot of bad jokes) But it trigger in me the fact that they were intriguing and perhaps sound very good to inspire such a megalomaniac price. Do you prefer them to the BRO? And did they got good vocal and above average soundstage (formfactor do not promise a big soundstage)???

Thanks for helping me on this...as lot of headfier, i'm planning my 11/11 Ali wishlist!


----------



## siderak

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Curious.
> Anybody try these:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hyb...830683317.html?spm=2114.search0104.0.0.mJOdzh
> 
> Form factor intrigue me alot....(as well a dual Hybrid drivers).


Ordered. Probably a week or so out. I'll post impressions when I get them.


----------



## HiFiChris

hakuzen said:


> sorry, i went to bed..
> 
> at "My account - Coupons", you'll see a ton of coupons available. While cart is filled with RE400, you have to click on "Use it now" button of the selected coupon.
> this way total discount will be $4 + $4, $22 total.



Didn't and still doesn't work for me - always redirects me to the home page. Either it's my script and ad blockers that prevent it, or Joybuy has disabled the coupon for already discounted products such as the HiFiMan.


----------



## peter123

HiFiChris said:


> Didn't and still doesn't work for me - always redirects me to the home page. Either it's my script and ad blockers that prevent it, or Joybuy has disabled the coupon for already discounted products such as the HiFiMan.



If it's any consolation I'm not able to make it work either. All I find is a $1 and a $25 coupon (for minimum $9 and $300 purchases).....


----------



## rockingthearies

Just received it OOTB impressions. Very airy soundstage, clear separation between instruments. Comparing with the exclusive 5, I felt that the mids are better with the CH9T. The exclusive 5 have thick mids wheareas the CH9T have clearer but a tad thinner mids. Its thinner in comparison to the exclusive 5 but it is definitely not recessed


----------



## rockingthearies

oops forgot to upload the image and something else to add on, finding the right fit can be abit tricky due to the really large nozzle


----------



## hakuzen

HiFiChris said:


> Didn't and still doesn't work for me - always redirects me to the home page. Either it's my script and ad blockers that prevent it, or Joybuy has disabled the coupon for already discounted products such as the HiFiMan.





peter123 said:


> If it's any consolation I'm not able to make it work either. All I find is a $1 and a $25 coupon (for minimum $9 and $300 purchases).....


i tried again..
when clicking at "Checkout" there is a "Coupon" section. yesterday, i was able to check the $4 coupon and ordered. today, i've already got a $4 coupon, but it says it's not available for this order.. so something has changed or the coupon i got was another kind of coupon (not registering one, but 11.11 or something similar), dunno..


----------



## danimoca

Jumped on the RE400's on Joybuy as well. Amost certain they aren't fake, judging by the the review sand the photos on the site.

I had a pair, which died, thanks to the cable. But the sound was just perfect for me. Hopping this pair will last a while this time.


----------



## vladstef

Auglamour is preparing another flagship for the early 2018, RT-3. Apparently tuning is finished and it is a multi driver, probably a hybrid like RT-1 with additional BA driver or something along those lines.


----------



## Wiljen

even if the RT-3 turns out ot be a Zs6 clone in tuning, it looks like the housing  might be an easier fit for those with small ears.


----------



## HungryPanda

Nymphonomaniac said:


> hehe, I don't know why but lot of time I fall on you because of similar chifi experimentation or preference, it's all secret, but I SEE and I was, alright, if anybody could have test these it's very logical that it's Hungry Panda!
> I read that you love the HCK BRO too, that I just comment hehe.
> 
> but about this ''no real name'' iem, I see them on ebay for sell for more than 100$! (no big deal, ebay have lot of bad jokes) But it trigger in me the fact that they were intriguing and perhaps sound very good to inspire such a megalomaniac price. Do you prefer them to the BRO? And did they got good vocal and above average soundstage (formfactor do not promise a big soundstage)???
> ...



I actually do prefer them to the Bro, more comfortable too


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Ahmad313

rockingthearies said:


> oops forgot to upload the image and something else to add on, finding the right fit can be abit tricky due to the really large nozzle


Beautiful  , from where you buy this,  can you please post the link here  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

vladstef said:


> Auglamour is preparing another flagship for the early 2018, RT-3. Apparently tuning is finished and it is a multi driver, probably a hybrid like RT-1 with additional BA driver or something along those lines.


Don't know about the sound quality but AUGLAMOUR have the sense of designing  ,


----------



## rockingthearies

Ahmad313 said:


> Beautiful  , from where you buy this,  can you please post the link here  ,



https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/355-4781673-3061253?__mk_ja_JP=カタカナ&k=pioneer+ch9t

Bought it here


----------



## Ahmad313

rockingthearies said:


> https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/355-4781673-3061253?__mk_ja_JP=カタカナ&k=pioneer+ch9t
> 
> Bought it here


Thanks  ,


----------



## HiFiChris

vladstef said:


> Auglamour is preparing another flagship for the early 2018, RT-3. Apparently tuning is finished and it is a multi driver, probably a hybrid like RT-1 with additional BA driver or something along those lines.


Does anybody know the name of that smartphone's/phablet's manufacturer? That logo reminds me of the Communist hammer.


----------



## Holypal

HiFiChris said:


> Does anybody know the name of that smartphone's/phablet's manufacturer? That logo reminds me of the Communist hammer.



Smartisan


----------



## HiFiChris (Oct 30, 2017)

Holypal said:


> Smartisan


Thanks, buddy. Never heard of them before. Wonder if they'll let me in to the Communist Party when I show up in a Lada Niva, wearing a shapka ushanka, Adidas tracksuit, while carrying that smartphone with me while listening to some Vitas - 7th Element through some Communist headphones (any recommendations? Probably something from Myst?), and bring some vodka. Oh, nevermind, I just figured out that "Communist Party" isn't what I thought it was. My b(ly)ad.

On a serious note, those Chinese smartphones actually look quite good. I'd much rather get a Xiaomi or UMIDIGI though.


----------



## Mariusik

HungryPanda said:


> They have a good strong bass to them and are actually quite comfortable


Hello, how's the isolation? How's the middle and treble? Do you find the sound signature similar to one or more Chi-fi IEM's in this price range? Do you think they worth the price?
Too many questions )) Thanks


----------



## HungryPanda (Oct 30, 2017)

They are more than worth the price, like a KZ ZS5 on steroids. Treble is very clear, no sibilance. Bass is fine, makes me smile


----------



## HungryPanda

I have listen to Alan Parson, Yello, and Loonypark today via a Shanling M1 and Fiio X5III and enjoyed every minute


----------



## vladstef

So, I wanted to buy RE400 on joybuy. First it bugged with the coupon saying that I've used it while I clearly didn't, but even when I wanted to buy it without it, on the page where I am supposed to enter credit card numbers, it changes shipping address, it puts 888888 in the Province part... what in the world.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay....ZS5 on steroid! I need to sell some IEM. And buy 2 pair of sub 40$ and 2 pair of 80-150 ones on Ali sell. These one will be on my list, your pictures make them even more intriguing (as well as the fact you prefer them over the Bro) Thanks for sharing pics!

these days I enjoy the Fiio F5 alot, nice soundstage and quite natural sounding, little lack of bass impact tough.

one I do not really enjoy is the Kinera H3, but I think its because they are defective....cannot be sure so I abstein myself to review them cause I must know if it's a real defect...if it isn't well...it's unacceptable at this price to have distortion from one driver. 

*Anybody have distortion issue with there KINERA H3????*


----------



## mbwilson111

Will any cable that fits a KZ ZS3 or ZS5 also fit a ZS6?  It seems like it should but I want to be certain.


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> Will any cable that fits a KZ ZS3 or ZS5 also fit a ZS6?  It seems like it should but I want to be certain.



That is the impression that I have


----------



## Wiljen

HungryPanda said:


> I have listen to Alan Parson, Yello, and Loonypark today via a Shanling M1 and Fiio X5III and enjoyed every minute



Big Alan Parson's Project fan myself.


----------



## Wiljen

y


mbwilson111 said:


> Will any cable that fits a KZ ZS3 or ZS5 also fit a ZS6?  It seems like it should but I want to be certain.



so far all of the cables I have are interchangeable between 2 Zst (original and colorful), a Zs3, 2 Zs5v1s (blue and grey)  and 2 Zs6s (black and green).


----------



## B9Scrambler

Here's a quick review of the TFZ My Love LTD. Quick take; great build, excellent comfort, good value (two headphones for the price of one), and hilariously overdone bass that'll be either fun or annoying. I like em and think that for their target audience (kids/teens/other youngsters) they will be great. Most Head-fi'ers will probably want to look the other way though.

https://head-fi.org/showcase/tfz-my-love-ltd.22721/reviews

  ​


----------



## Wiljen

Sorry, no way I would wear those regardless of how good they sound.  The crap I would take at the office would be horrendous.  Those look like they were designed to appeal to a 7 year old girl.


----------



## Saoshyant

Wiljen said:


> Sorry, no way I would wear those regardless of how good they sound.  The crap I would take at the office would be horrendous.  Those look like they were designed to appeal to a 7 year old girl.



The other included pair is black, plus this pair actually stands out vs the standard issue coloration of so many other headphones.  Perhaps find someone to split costs?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> Sorry, no way I would wear those regardless of how good they sound.  The crap I would take at the office would be horrendous.  Those look like they were designed to appeal to a 7 year old girl.



Really? I think they look very mature.  


 

Now I just need a can of spray paint and some roller blades.


----------



## crabdog

B9Scrambler said:


> Really? I think they look very mature.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need a can of spray paint and some roller blades.


Now that is some cringeworthy imagery B9!

However I think in black including black headband they would look fine.


----------



## Wiljen (Oct 30, 2017)

Now I have to drink til the part that stores pictures dies - thanks for that B9!


----------



## crabdog

For those who are curious about the TinAudio T2, I've posted my review here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19384/


----------



## HiFiChris

vladstef said:


> So, I wanted to buy RE400 on joybuy. First it bugged with the coupon saying that I've used it while I clearly didn't, but even when I wanted to buy it without it, on the page where I am supposed to enter credit card numbers, it changes shipping address, it puts 888888 in the Province part... what in the world.



Also happened in my case. :-/
Ordered anyway. Checking the order details afterwards, the address seems correct. Ah well, let's wait and see...


----------



## tayo15 (Oct 31, 2017)

Just got my Headroom Ms16 which are open earbuds. These really surprised me. They definitely have a bit of soundstage. I prefer them to my Monk Plus. These are slightly mid centric profile, they are definitely leaning towards bass and mids. I am really surprised they seem to have exceptional clarity and detail for a $7 open back earbuds. They have a spacey and airy sound. I would highly recommend these as an alternative to the Monk Plus. I personally bought the Monk Plus and never touched them after some sessions, just wasn't for me. These I think rival them pretty well. They are not the best per se, but at around $7 they definitely punch above their weight.

These are actually great for edm, funk, disco, and hip hop and specially rock. Several tracks that shine on these: 
Baccara - Yes, sir I can boogie.
Jamiroquai - Starchild, 
Maniac - Michael Sembello, 
T.I. - How life changed.
 Ice Cube - It was a good day. 
MF Doom - Doomsday. 
Bou Yah - Busy signal. 
Drake - Passion fruit ( these shined in this). The Cranberries - Zombie ( These shined I incredibly ),
 nightwish - wish master.

Overall I think these do scale with recordings. In some they're so crisp and clear and some are just a bit off, I think it might have to do with mixing. The only issue I found is in the mids, the mids sometimes can seem shouty and sometimes airy whispery and sometimes distant. Again I think this is per recording as in some songs they shine and some they feel off.
I would definitely recommend these as an alternative to the Monks Plus!!

P.S. for a bonus my favorite track: Pendulum - The Island pt. 1 actually sounded great. Usually that track sounds like sht on bright headphones, and sometimes isn't reproduced great in some others. These have great retrieval, for example was listening to Pendulum - FKA Twigs, these almost scared me since there are some sounds in the background that came through with great detail and I thought someone was knocking on something.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> For those who are curious about the TinAudio T2, I've posted my review here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19384/



Great review


----------



## drag0nslayer

Anyone  want to comment on veedix nc50? There are not many reviews on this thing.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

vladstef said:


> Auglamour is preparing another flagship for the early 2018, RT-3. Apparently tuning is finished and it is a multi driver, probably a hybrid like RT-1 with additional BA driver or something along those lines.



Is the RT-1 even actually out yet?


----------



## thelonius97

SomeGuyDude said:


> Is the RT-1 even actually out yet?


They should start shipping soon. Apparently they got a lot of pre-orders.


----------



## djmakemynight

SomeGuyDude said:


> Is the RT-1 even actually out yet?



They should be. Mine are in shipment from Taobao.


----------



## djmakemynight

thelonius97 said:


> They should start shipping soon. Apparently they got a lot of pre-orders.



I wouldn't be surprised. They did rais. more than their initial target.


----------



## wastan

Wiljen said:


> y
> 
> 
> so far all of the cables I have are interchangeable between 2 Zst (original and colorful), a Zs3, 2 Zs5v1s (blue and grey)  and 2 Zs6s (black and green).



The exception is if your ZS3 was an early purchase; they came with a slightly different sized connector.


----------



## VinceHill24

Sorry for the bad picture but i just gotta show more love for this. 

I actually didn't have high hopes at all initially for this. I was proven wrong now i guess. The cable itself is already good enough to put KZ's stock to shame. It's soft yet it feels thick and durable and it isn't springy / sticky nor is it microphonics too. 

Haven't have much time on it yet but initial impressions this is more towards smooth and balance sounding with ample amount of bass that's tight and deep without bleeding into midrange, treble that's only bright when it should with good extension. Very smooth and coherent sounding overall, i think they really did a good job in the crossover

Thought it would be rubbish actually but turns out to be an underdog.


----------



## Vidal

@VinceHill24 I've ordered the conventional hybrid - they've been lost once on route and shipping hasn't updated yet on the 2nd one.


----------



## Ahmad313

FIDUE VIRGO is now available on Penon Audio  ,


----------



## robervaul

SomeGuyDude said:


> People complaining about the A5 price being higher than the A4. I've seen this same sentiment in other threads. Of course the A5 is more expensive, it's a higher model. Its existence doesn't erase the other models.
> 
> It seems to happen a lot. Everyone bitches at companies like Audeze and HiFiMan making $4k+ products despite the fact that their more affordable lines aren't going anywhere. The LZ A5 is going to cost more than the A4. That isn't a shame, it's not a bad thing, it's not something to complain about.


usd 220


----------



## HiFlight

mochill said:


> You would love the shozy star ii



I have ordered the Star II and will report my impressions...I will likely pair them with the Alien+.


----------



## mochill

Can't wait to hear about them


----------



## ChickenButcher

VinceHill24 said:


> Sorry for the bad picture but i just gotta show more love for this.
> 
> I actually didn't have high hopes at all initially for this. I was proven wrong now i guess. The cable itself is already good enough to put KZ's stock to shame. It's soft yet it feels thick and durable and it isn't springy / sticky nor is it microphonics too.
> 
> ...



May I ask what is the model name for this iem? it looks very interesting!!


----------



## HungryPanda

ASK coil iron


----------



## Ahmad313

HiFlight said:


> I have ordered the Star II and will report my impressions...I will likely pair them with the Alien+.


Hmmm i am also interested in Star ll and waiting for some impressions  , nice to hear you ordered one  ,


----------



## ChickenButcher

HungryPanda said:


> ASK coil iron



Thanks!


----------



## Selenium

Looks sick but why no detachable cables tho


----------



## chinmie

loving this! the bass extend deep but still speedy, the mids a little recessed, but still fat sounding and clear, while the treble is crisp and clear, but never sibilant. the soundstage, although not too wide on the X axis, but have a complete 3D roundness to it, not disconnected between the left and right ear (which most pseudo wide earphones do:feels wide, but have a blind spot on the center field)  )


----------



## Trisse

I see that TZF series 2 my love will sell for 48 dollars on 11.11. How does the series 2 my love stand against TFZ series 4, 5 and the king version? Worth the price?


----------



## eaglesgift

chinmie said:


> loving this! the bass extend deep but still speedy, the mids a little recessed, but still fat sounding and clear, while the treble is crisp and clear, but never sibilant. the soundstage, although not too wide on the X axis, but have a complete 3D roundness to it, not disconnected between the left and right ear (which most pseudo wide earphones do:feels wide, but have a blind spot on the center field)  )


Are those the TFZ Exclusive King?


----------



## chinmie

eaglesgift said:


> Are those the TFZ Exclusive King?



yes sir, it is


----------



## eaglesgift

chinmie said:


> yes sir, it is


I got the Exclusive 5s a couple of months ago because I'd read the Kings were maybe a little too bright but I've since realized I like bright phones and don't have any kind of treble sensitivity issues so I keep wondering whether I'd like the Kings even more than the 5s...I really like the 5s but I wish I could hear the Kings - it seems slight wasteful for me to buy them now but knowing me I probably will do at some point.


----------



## chinmie

eaglesgift said:


> I got the Exclusive 5s a couple of months ago because I'd read the Kings were maybe a little too bright but I've since realized I like bright phones and don't have any kind of treble sensitivity issues so I keep wondering whether I'd like the Kings even more than the 5s...I really like the 5s but I wish I could hear the Kings - it seems slight wasteful for me to buy them now but knowing me I probably will do at some point.



same as me . i always wary  at first of buying earphones that people reviewed as "treble hot" (like the KZ ZS5 for instance). it turns out that my old ears have no problem whatsoever with them (except the co donguri shizuku.... that one... really is piercing). i think the exclusive 5 is not for me because from reviews it has a bigger bass thn the King.. to me the King already has plentiful of bass, i don't think i will like iem with bigger bass than this


----------



## eaglesgift

chinmie said:


> same as me . i always wary  at first of buying earphones that people reviewed as "treble hot" (like the KZ ZS5 for instance). it turns out that my old ears have no problem whatsoever with them (except the co donguri shizuku.... that one... really is piercing). i think the exclusive 5 is not for me because from reviews it has a bigger bass thn the King.. to me the King already has plentiful of bass, i don't think i will like iem with bigger bass than this


The 5s do have a strong bass but it doesn't overpower the mids in any way. Their best feature, to my mind, is the texture/detail of the mids.


----------



## peter123 (Nov 1, 2017)

eaglesgift said:


> The 5s do have a strong bass but it doesn't overpower the mids in any way. Their best feature, to my mind, is the texture/detail of the mids.



Nothing


----------



## eaglesgift

peter123 said:


> To my ears it does overpower the midrange quite a bit so as always YMMV.....
> 
> They're certainly not my cup of tea.
> 
> Just for the record I'm talking about the Original Series 5, haven't heard any of the TFZ released lately.


I'm talking about the Exclusive 5.


----------



## peter123

eaglesgift said:


> I'm talking about the Exclusive 5.



Thanks for clarifying, my bad


----------



## CoiL

KZ ZSR is daaaamn sexxxxy! I WANT IT! ;P drooling like crazy.


----------



## thelonius97

CoiL said:


> KZ ZSR is daaaamn sexxxxy! I WANT IT! ;P drooling like crazy.


Release date? Price?


----------



## Lurk650

chinmie said:


> same as me . i always wary  at first of buying earphones that people reviewed as "treble hot" (like the KZ ZS5 for instance). it turns out that my old ears have no problem whatsoever with them (except the co donguri shizuku.... that one... really is piercing). i think the exclusive 5 is not for me because from reviews it has a bigger bass thn the King.. to me the King already has plentiful of bass, i don't think i will like iem with bigger bass than this



Lol. The Shizuku is one of the darker gears I've owned. Idk how you heard anything piercing from it.


----------



## aaDee

Not sure if anyone noticed this before

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/E-M...2.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.339.GJ4HRp


----------



## vladstef

aaDee said:


> Not sure if anyone noticed this before
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/E-M...2.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.339.GJ4HRp



Some seriously terrible design choices here and then the color, you need to have a really solid design in order to pull this color off. They probably sound very good for the price but it just doesn't look like it will be worth it.


----------



## chinmie (Nov 1, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> Lol. The Shizuku is one of the darker gears I've owned. Idk how you heard anything piercing from it.



as a matter of fact, you are the first person that i know of who ever said the shizuku leans to darker sound, and you have a monk plus 

not to say i disagree with you,  because there's so many variables that might add to difference of impression.

the shizuku to me is piercing not because it is boosted in high frequency like the "ssss" sound of the cymbals,  but it emphasized/boosted on mid treble freq (like the sound of tapping a glass plate with spoon). combined with their nasal and thin mids, i really do find them unenjoyable to listen to.

many people on my local forum shared the same views as me about the shizuku, while many other like it very much, but we all agree on on thing, that the shizuku is mid and treble dominant iem


----------



## robervaul




----------



## Lurk650

chinmie said:


> as a matter of fact, you are the first person that i know of who ever said the shizuku leans to darker sound, and you have a monk plus
> 
> not to say i disagree with you,  because there's so many variables that might add to difference of impression.
> 
> ...



Yeah I loved the design and color of the Shizuku but sold it bc it just didn't wow me plus the driver flex was unbearable. I found them midfocused but not unbearable or too forward like TFZ 1S. Was using out of my Opus#1 which is slightly mid focused and smooth


----------



## MoshiMoshi

drag0nslayer said:


> Anyone  want to comment on veedix nc50? There are not many reviews on this thing.


Seconding this. Still trying to figure out my 11.11 purchase.


----------



## Wiljen

Got the Magaosi K5 on the way.  Gonna be really interested to see if it is as big a step above the K3 as the K3 was above its predecessor.  If so, these should truly rock.


----------



## Gianluigib

Hey guys,  best iems under 160 $??  Thanks


----------



## Gianluigib

Wiljen said:


> Got the Magaosi K5 on the way.  Gonna be really interested to see if it is as big a step above the K3 as the K3 was above its predecessor.  If so, these should truly rock.


 I'm curious


----------



## drag0nslayer

Gianluigib said:


> Hey guys,  best iems under 160 $??  Thanks


Just Grab Pinnacle p1 on Aliexpress 11.11 sale @around $165 without second thought, if you've this budget. If you can stretch few dollars more than LZ A4 Is another option.


----------



## Wiljen

Gianluigib said:


> I'm curious



Stay tuned, reviews will be up as soon as they arrive and I get ample listening time.  I am sending them on to a couple other reviewers as well so should be at least a couple of impressions posted fairly soon.


----------



## TimeSnow

drag0nslayer said:


> Just Grab Pinnacle p1 on Aliexpress 11.11 sale @around $165 without second thought, if you've this budget. If you can stretch few dollars more than LZ A4 Is another option.


Plus one on LZ A4.

You won't ever NEED a better IEM for the commute, etc.


----------



## Gianluigib

Wiljen said:


> Stay tuned, reviews will be up as soon as they arrive and I get ample listening time.  I am sending them on to a couple other reviewers as well so should be at least a couple of impressions posted fairly soon.


Thanks


----------



## Wiljen

Stretch $20 and get the Brainwavz B400.  You wont be disappointed in blowing your budget.  I was debating the Lz A4, One more Quad, or Simgot pro and wound up with the K5 as a review sample and the B400 based on everyone else's advice and a brief listen.   Now I have the FLC8s to review from another member and am gonna have to pony up for a set of them next.  They are fantastic for acoustic guitar.  Spent all last night just mesmerized by an old Leo Kottke 12 string Album.


----------



## Saoshyant

Anyone with experience with Gearbest when it comes to customer service?  Finally got an update, from the 10th of October, but nothing since.  Not sure where they sent it as all I know is Fishers, US and Elizabeth, US.  Would be nice if tracking showed it went back to them so I could at least try to get it resent, but not even sure where it is currently.


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 1, 2017)

Got the Riversong and Borofone Bluetooth headphones in for review.  The Borofone is defective as I cant get both ears to work, one or the other will pair to the phone but not both.  Worse, one is 4 times louder than the other and they both have a cutoff at just under 8kHz and cannot produce any audible sound above that (and yes I can hear up to roughly 13,320).     I've asked for an exchange and hope this is just a defect but if not, this is one to avoid.  More news to follow.  So far the best of the little in-ear, charge in the box headsets I have tried is the syllable D9.  Those although a bit bass boosted they are quite usable.


----------



## chinmie

Lurk650 said:


> Yeah I loved the design and color of the Shizuku but sold it bc it just didn't wow me plus the driver flex was unbearable. I found them midfocused but not unbearable or too forward like TFZ 1S. Was using out of my Opus#1 which is slightly mid focused and smooth



true. in my country the shizuku is soo hyped beyond reason, plus that pretty design, i felt like i had to try them.. immediately disappointed at first listen, and stkll disappointed after hours of listening.. well, at least the resale value is high because of the hype 

that driver flex... it scared me every time i put them in


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Got the Riversong and Borofone Bluetooth headphones in for review.  The Borofone is defective as I cant get both ears to work, one or the other will pair to the phone but not both.  Worse, one is 4 times louder than the other and they both have a cutoff at just under 8kHz and cannot produce any audible sound above that (and yes I can hear up to roughly 13,320).     I've asked for an exchange and hope this is just a defect but if not, this is one to avoid.  More news to follow.  So far the best of the little in-ear, charge in the box headsets I have tried is the syllable D9.  Those although a bit bass boosted they are quite usable.



What's the battery life like on the syllable D9?


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> What's the battery life like on the syllable D9?


about 2 hours on a charge and the little case will charge them 3 times before they have to be plugged into usb somewhere.  From dead, they take about 25 minutes to full charge.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> about 2 hours on a charge and the little case will charge them 3 times before they have to be plugged into usb somewhere.  From dead, they take about 25 minutes to full charge.



Hmmm, 2 hours doesn't sound that great.

I'll keep that in mind if I ever need some of those nano buds.

Thanks


----------



## HiFiChris

My full review of the Anker SoundBuds Curve, as always with multiple translation options right below the navigation bar: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/11/anker-soundbuds-curve-review.html


----------



## Ahmad313

drag0nslayer said:


> Just Grab Pinnacle p1 on Aliexpress 11.11 sale @around $165 without second thought, if you've this budget. If you can stretch few dollars more than LZ A4 Is another option.


P1 is no doubt an excellent iem but it is hard to drive (need some good amp to really shine) A4 is easy to drive even from a good smart phone,  i had auditioned the both(own A4) and in my opinion the A4 is superior to P1 in every field  BUT it also depends on your personal preferences  , 
Cheers  ,


----------



## kvzrock

TimeSnow said:


> Plus one on LZ A4.
> 
> You won't ever NEED a better IEM for the commute, etc.


Seconded if you like a slightly V-shaped IEM, though the tuning options still offer a good bit of diversity. I've moved on to somewhat higher end gear since acquiring them, but I tried them for the first time in months before gifting them and ended up being unable to take them off for the rest of that day. Mainly was impressed at how well rounded they were, definitely lived up to the hybrid driver hype for me back then when I upgraded from an ATH-CKR9.


----------



## duo8

So far I've only seen Vsonic doing a worthwhile sale.
The rest are just 30 off every 600 or 50 off every 1000.


----------



## Wiljen

none of the nano-buds have a battery life that amounts to much.  The upside is the charger case does a pretty good job of recharging them in 20 minutes or so and holds multiple charges so you can get 8 hours of use before they have to be tethered to usb to recharge the box.   For me at least, they cause enough ear fatigue that a 20 minute break every couple hours is welcome.  most have some form of earhook in order to stay put during strenuous activity and those are not the most comfortable arrangement for me.


----------



## mochill

New dunu topsound coming soon


----------



## crabdog

mochill said:


> New dunu topsound coming soon


Looking forward to these big time.


----------



## HiFiChris

For those who are interested in seeing frequency response measurements of the TFZ Series 2 IEMs, here you go: http://frequency-response.blogspot.com/2017/11/tfz-series-2-frequency-response.html


----------



## waveriderhawaii (Nov 2, 2017)

Hey guys. *Senzer H1 is on sale at *_*for $9.99.* "Sold by SenzerDirect and Fulfilled by Amazon_" and Free Shipping with promo code OSNII7P5.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MSP69PY/

✔ WIDER FREQUENCY - With High Resolution audio quality, amazing broad frequency response from 5Hz to 70kHz brings you an enhanced listening experience. 18-month WARRANTY
✔ LESS NOISE, MORE MUSIC - Sealed in-ear construction and multiple eartip designs block out external noise so you can hear more of the fine details in your music and less outside noise
✔ 100% MONEY BACK GUARANTEE - Works great with iPhones, Androids, tablets, mp3 players, and related devices with a standard 3.5 mm jack. If you are not satisfied with our headphones earbuds, let us know and you will be offered a full refund or replacement
✔ INLINE CONTROL - Built-in Mic for Calls. Switch easily between songs and incoming calls. No need to take off your ear buds or talk into the phone like a walkie-talkie
✔ SOLID METAL HOUSING - Whether you throw them in or out of your bag, you don't have to worry about them breaking or fraying anytime soon

Product Specs:
*Specification: *
Model: Senzer H1
Type: In-ear
Wired Control: Available
Rated Power: 1mW
Cable Length: 1.2m
Drive Unit: Φ9.0mm
Frequency: 5Hz-70KHz
Speaker Impedance: 16Ω
Speaker Sensitivity: 102.5±3dB
Microphone Sensitivity: -40±4dB
Jack Type: 3.5mm
Weight: 17.30±1g

*Packing list: *
1 x Headphone
1 x Manual
3 x Earphone Chip (silicon) S, M, L

Good review from Vidal's site too. https://www.aproear.co.uk/senzer-h1/


----------



## B9Scrambler

HiFiChris said:


> For those who are interested in seeing frequency response measurements of the TFZ Series 2 IEMs, here you go: http://frequency-response.blogspot.com/2017/11/tfz-series-2-frequency-response.html



That's a ride and half.


----------



## loomisjohnson

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys. *Senzer H1 is on sale at *_*for $9.99.* "Sold by SenzerDirect and Fulfilled by Amazon_" and Free Shipping with promo code OSNII7P5.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MSP69PY/
> 
> ...


that's a great price for a vg iem--good find


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys. *Senzer H1 is on sale at *_*for $9.99.* "Sold by SenzerDirect and Fulfilled by Amazon_" and Free Shipping with promo code OSNII7P5.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MSP69PY/
> 
> ...




70kHz?

Sorry man, I only buy headphones that reach 85kHz lol


----------



## HiFiChris

B9Scrambler said:


> That's a ride and half.



As you may or may not know, my calibration and compensation are a bit off and subtract too much level around 3 and 6 kHz.

This (yellow line) is about what I hear and what would be more correct according to the diffuse-field compensation already applied:


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> 70kHz?
> 
> Sorry man, I only buy headphones that reach 85kHz lol



I  have those but mine must be defective because I am not hearing 70kHZ... so disappointed... lol


----------



## B9Scrambler

HiFiChris said:


> As you may or may not know, my calibration and compensation are a bit off and subtract too much level around 3 and 6 kHz.
> 
> This (yellow line) is about what I hear and what would be more correct according to the diffuse-field compensation already applied:



Ah right, I forgot about that. The yellow line seems more reasonable for sure. Thanks!


----------



## waveriderhawaii

mbwilson111 said:


> I  have those but mine must be defective because I am not hearing 70kHZ... so disappointed... lol




I bet you can. Here is a "_70 kHz Sine Wave Sound Frequency Tone_". I can hear it with my motherboard's onboard sound (Realtek ALC1220) and my cheapest earphones which are $6 KZ ZSE's.


----------



## mbwilson111

waveriderhawaii said:


> I bet you can. Here is a "_70 kHz Sine Wave Sound Frequency Tone_". I can hear it with my motherboard's onboard sound (Realtek ALC1220) and my cheapest earphones which are $6 KZ ZSE's.



Apparently you have the hearing ability of a bat.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> Apparently you have the hearing ability of a bat.



Hearing of a bat? Batman is a Head-fi'er?! F yeah!


----------



## Selenium

B9Scrambler said:


> Hearing of a bat? Batman is a Head-fi'er?! F yeah!



Of course Batman is a Head-fier. He's obsessive, analytical, likes to sit in a cave by himself for hours on end, is scared of bats, and his parents were murdered.

Just like all of us. Right? Right...?


----------



## Wiljen

I don't know about batman, but I suspect Guano-boy has arrived based on that @Selenium post


----------



## groucho69

waveriderhawaii said:


> I bet you can. Here is a "_70 kHz Sine Wave Sound Frequency Tone_". I can hear it with my motherboard's onboard sound (Realtek ALC1220) and my cheapest earphones which are $6 KZ ZSE's.




No love past 10k


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> I bet you can. Here is a "_70 kHz Sine Wave Sound Frequency Tone_". I can hear it with my motherboard's onboard sound (Realtek ALC1220) and my cheapest earphones which are $6 KZ ZSE's.



Here's a simple test anyone can use to find their upper limit: http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php


----------



## ivo001 (Nov 3, 2017)

I've ordered the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro last week for about €15, but starting to wonder if that was a good purchase to do. How do they compare to the KZ ZST? I see they are on sale now for just €10 at gearbest.
Really not sure how significant performance differs if I would increase budget a bit.
With the 11.11 sales coming up I could get the **** 4in1 for $25 or even jump up to the Shozy Hibiki for $60. Also investigating the upcoming VE Monk IE for a $60 package.

Hmm according to the site linked above me I can hear the frequencies from 17kHz and lower.


----------



## kousik1946

Anybody bought foam tips from AliExpress? Are they good compare to comply? There are so many choices. I can not decide which one to buy.


----------



## Selenium

Slater said:


> Here's a simple test anyone can use to find their upper limit: http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php



I'm at 18k(and I'm on the bus!).


----------



## eaglesgift

Slater said:


> Here's a simple test anyone can use to find their upper limit: http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php


I can hear from the 16kHz, which surprises me as I haven't been all that careful with my ears and I'm only just the right side of 50 now.


----------



## Wiljen

If I can hear anything above the mid 13s its a banner day.   I didn't abuse my hearing really, just never spent time to protect it either so it doesnt surprise me that I fit in line with the majority of people my age.


----------



## hakuzen

kousik1946 said:


> Anybody bought foam tips from AliExpress? Are they good compare to comply? There are so many choices. I can not decide which one to buy.


i recently ordered from this
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/20-...-earphones-enhanced-bass-Ear/32741636522.html
you can choose from many tube and foam size options.
vary fast shipping and delivery and very happy with them.


----------



## Ahmad313

Slater said:


> Here's a simple test anyone can use to find their upper limit: http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php


I can hear 20kHz and i am in a quiet room  ,


----------



## TimeSnow

I can EASILY hear 20 and if it's VERY loud 21.

I have damaged by hearing over the years, but mostly in one ear...  saying that, I tend to be the first person to hear things in a group... as a mix engineer/producer I tend to hear noises in tracks that other people can't. To the point where I have a few people that send me tracks to listen for noises... friends I mean.

I PERSONALLY think it's just my focus on sound for decades. I doubt I'm a genetic superman or anything as exciting as all that.


----------



## waveriderhawaii (Nov 3, 2017)

Can anyone compare the LZ  Z03A to the Senzer H1?



Slater said:


> Here's a simple test anyone can use to find their upper limit: http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php




On my cell phone I can hear to 8-22K no problem but 16K seems to drop out. How is that possible? Maybe I will try it at home and see if my DAP (FIIO X3) helps. Mahalo for the test.  

edit: Guess it's my cell phone. 16K is there and loud on my DAP that I just hooked it up to my computer.


----------



## duo8

Wow I can hear 21 easily.


----------



## groucho69

Selenium said:


> I'm at 18k(and I'm on the bus!).


----------



## griff06

I clearly heard at 16-17k but i could also hear things going on that wasnt high pitch at higher frequencies. Wonder if my phone is not playing the higher frequencies. It is a Samsung S6 so could be crap sound board


----------



## Selenium

groucho69 said:


>




If you're asking me to kiss you on the bus...meet me in Montauk.


----------



## HiFiChris

hakuzen said:


> i recently ordered from this
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/20-...-earphones-enhanced-bass-Ear/32741636522.html
> you can choose from many tube and foam size options.
> vary fast shipping and delivery and very happy with them.



If those tips are the same ones that I think they are, and they clearly appear to be similar, then I can recommend them as well. Good quality.


----------



## Saoshyant

Using ZMF Ori & BL, I hear between 16-17K, which considering tinnitus that's not too bad I suppose.


----------



## youngarthur

I only hear at 9k, so no wonder treble peaks don't bother me!!.


----------



## Saoshyant

youngarthur said:


> I only hear at 9k, so no wonder treble peaks don't bother me!!.



I still haven't heard a treble peak that bothered me either, and consider myself lucky.


----------



## TimeSnow

youngarthur said:


> I only hear at 9k, so no wonder treble peaks don't bother me!!.



That is amazing! I'd be disturbed if it was me... But that's more a comment on me than you!


----------



## HungryPanda

As long as one is enjoying the music then that is all it's about. Both my ears hear a different range of frequencies after medical treatment on a tumor on the left side of my jaw. Still love music but didn't know just how much till I bought a pair of Even H1's


----------



## Vin$ent

Still wondering how the new Auglamour RT-1 sounds like or the Macaw GT600S Pro. Trying to figure out what to put on the list for 11.11 from the $50-100 bracket. Hopefully someone will get their hands on some soon.


----------



## jant71

Vin$ent said:


> Still wondering how the new Auglamour RT-1 sounds like or the Macaw GT600S Pro. Trying to figure out what to put on the list for 11.11 from the $50-100 bracket. Hopefully someone will get their hands on some soon.



Mine are scheduled to arrive on the 8th


----------



## Skullophile

Wouldn't that high frequency test depend more on gear used than hearing?


----------



## paulindss

Remember the joybuy sale of Hifiman re-400 for 25$ that we are talking some pages back ? Those may be real legit as they are now in sale for 79$ in the same site. A real good deal, glad that i jumped in. Those hifiman wiil serve as a reference for me, as they were highly praised as extreme value years back in a msrp of 100$. My experiece with audio have been restricted to chi-fi gems under 20$, and i have a feeling that the hifiman will not be a "super" upgrade. Let's see how it compares tho the kz's and boarsemans, and rock zircons around there, for me. i'm anxious.


----------



## YCHANGE

Didn't think the 100$ iem on the left would come in a tin can only.  Packaging is much better on the 20$ iem on the right.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Better than the little cardboard box their stuff used to come in;

 

That had no real value beyond the initial opening. The metal case is at least useful for travel. thinksound is all about "keeping it green" (they have  a headphone recycling program for example) so basic packaging shouldn't be unexpected. Still, compared to other products it is underwhelming.


----------



## Slater

YCHANGE said:


> Didn't think the 100$ iem on the left would come in a tin can only.  Packaging is much better on the 20$ iem on the right.



Good call on the CM5. Let us know what you think.


----------



## HiFiChris

paulindss said:


> Remember the joybuy sale of Hifiman re-400 for 25$ that we are talking some pages back ? Those may be real legit as they are now in sale for 79$ in the same site. A real good deal, glad that i jumped in. Those hifiman wiil serve as a reference for me, as they were highly praised as extreme value years back in a msrp of 100$. My experiece with audio have been restricted to chi-fi gems under 20$, and i have a feeling that the hifiman will not be a "super" upgrade. Let's see how it compares tho the kz's and boarsemans, and rock zircons around there, for me. i'm anxious.



Let's hope that they didn't just want to quickly clear stock of some fake ones.


----------



## peter123 (Nov 4, 2017)

HiFiChris said:


> Let's hope that they didn't just want to quickly clear stock of some fake ones.



I'd honestly be surprised if they're fake as they've got quite a few Hifiman products available there, we'll see eventually.

I did order the Edition S from them as well so I'm biased though


----------



## Ahmad313

Skullophile said:


> Wouldn't that high frequency test depend more on gear used than hearing?


Yes  , maybe  ,  this is also a point  ,


----------



## HiFiChris (Nov 4, 2017)

peter123 said:


> I'd honestly be surprised if they're fake as they've got quite a few Hifiman products available there, we'll see eventually.
> 
> I did order the Edition S from them as well so I'm biased though



Yeah, I guess we'll see.... Eventually when they show up (which is hopefully not in the too distant future).




*

2017-10-31 13:48:00SHENZHEN,Packet Arrived EWS Sorting Centre

2017-10-31 05:30:00CN,Item is at the shippers warehouse
*

The only thing that makes me a bit suspicious is that they were sold at roughly 50% off of what the lowest sale/deal was until that point. Well, well...


----------



## paulindss

HiFiChris said:


> Yeah, I guess we'll see.... Eventually when they show up (which is hopefully not in the too distant future).



My package will certainly take a long time to arrive, let-me hear from you guys if they are the real deal -and the impressions, when they show up!


----------



## Sebilion

Hello guys, I am looking through the 11.11 sale on aliexexpress and I found few really good earphones close to my price range. I don't know how they compare to the lz a4 that I plan to buy though. The one is the turbo ear t7a and the other one is the NiceHCK DZX-1+6. Does anyone own any of these earphones? And if yes do you know if they are much better than the lz a4? They have 6ba and 1DD so technically they should be much better but I am not so sure, I don't see any posts about them here.


----------



## Skullophile

@Sebilion check out this thread

there's mention of that one being a disaster near the end of the thread.
I can't edit the review of the DZ9 and if I could I would write about it's dip in the lower mids, only noticed it after getting a higher end iem.
So ignore the review of the DZ9 but I have still the DZ8 and it's really nice. If you read the whole thread you'll get all the info.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gleam-audio-nicehck-dz9-1-8-discussion-thread.820220/


----------



## peter123

HiFiChris said:


> Yeah, I guess we'll see.... Eventually when they show up (which is hopefully not in the too distant future).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree. Usually when things seems to good to be true they are. I trust PayPal though, so worst case I'll get my money back. It's also my experience that when you can use PayPal as an payment option  things usually work out well but there's a first time for everything....


----------



## Skullophile

Can't wait till someone gets their hands on the Magaosi K5. Damn that one has potential to be truly amazeballs value.


----------



## Adide

Can the owners of TinAudioT2 and TFZKing comment about how these compare with ZS5 please?
Are they a good upgrade over the latter or more of a sidegrade or maybe just a different tonal signature?

Currently enjoying my ZS5 very much but I'd like to take 11.11 opportunity to jump in the 50-100 price category out of curiosity (I'm not a collector so only going for certain upgrades).

I'll be driving those through my AQDFblack, I enjoy balanced signatures and listen to instrumental music (metal, rock, bits of classical, jazz, scores etc.).

The T2 has a good discount and good reviews recently and the King has good reviews also plus is handsome and I dig CIEM style.

If both are definitely an upgrade which one should I shoot for? King is 2x price of T2 - is it worth it?
Additional recommendations are welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## Wiljen

Skullophile said:


> Can't wait till someone gets their hands on the Magaosi K5. Damn that one has potential to be truly amazeballs value.


Mine are due monday - just got my DHL notice   To say I'm stoked is an understatement!


----------



## Vin$ent (Nov 4, 2017)

Adide said:


> King is 2x price of T2 - is it worth it?
> Additional recommendations are welcome.
> Thanks.



Also wondering how much of an improvement the King would be over T2 and how much difference they actually have - more extension in both ends?

TFZ's My Love II is supposed to be similar but a tad cheaper than King? Guess there isn't any reviews.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Vin$ent said:


> Also wondering how much of an improvement the King would be over T2 and how much difference they actually have - more extension in both ends?
> 
> TFZ's My Love II is supposed to be similar but a tad cheaper than King? Guess there isn't any reviews.



There is one now;

https://head-fi.org/showcase/tfz-my-love-ii.22726/reviews#review-19398


----------



## Ahmad313

B9Scrambler said:


> There is one now;
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/tfz-my-love-ii.22726/reviews#review-19398


Nice review  ,


----------



## Adide

B9Scrambler said:


> There is one now;
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/tfz-my-love-ii.22726/reviews#review-19398



Hey B9, what do you think about T2 and King vs ZS5? Are they a worthy upgrade in regards to resolution, clarity and dynamics, maybe even soundstage? (Or maybe I need to go past 100 price mark to get a certain upgrade?)

If both are good upgrades, in your opinion which one would be a better choice considering King is 2x price of T2? I really like the looks of King but would not pay more based on looks exclusively.

Thank you.


----------



## Sebilion

YCHANGE said:


> Didn't think the 100$ iem on the left would come in a tin can only.  Packaging is much better on the 20$ iem on the right.


Don't judge a book by its cover. Sound quality and comfort is what matters. How do the uiisii stand on sound quality?


----------



## Ahmad313

Sebilion said:


> Don't judge a book by its cover. Sound quality and comfort is what matters. How do the uiisii stand on sound quality?


+1  , agreed  ,


----------



## Sebilion

jant71 said:


> Got my UiiSii CM5 in and they are the real deal. Very impressive from the unboxing. Well presented and even have a scratch off label to check against counterfeits. Case is nice. Deep and can fit a small player and the little stretch band to lock in the pull is cute. 6 pairs of tips; 3 butterfly and three standard.
> 
> Decent cable on the slightly thinner side but very comfy over the ears with the tubes that are pretty supple and shape to the ears even a bit better than the Alpha & Delta D2's similar over ear approach. I think they fit easy and quite comfortable. Close to the Pioneer here which is saying something as those are extremely comfy and good for fit once you get the hang of them.
> 
> ...


How do they compare to more expensive earphones? Like the uiisii t8s or the kz zs5 or kz zs6?


----------



## Sebilion

themindfreak said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32820943672.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3jd1MP
> 
> With the default stock tips at 0 hours burn in, they were too bassy and warm, making the midrange veiled.
> Tip rolled with chinese foams T400 and KZ starline tips. Eventually settled with KZ starline as it somehow removes the veil on the midrange.
> ...


I am a bit confused with the colours on aliexexpress. It states that only the black colour is 6ba+ 1dd. Each colour has different number of drivers. The blue ones are supposed to be 3ba 1dd. Can you confirm this? Because on aliexexpress it is not clear until you put them on your shopping cart.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Has anyone tried these from MaGaosi/HIiLisening? "With Tuning Filters 1BA With 1DD HIFI Bass Metal Shell Headset With Replaceable MMCX Wire". They are listed as the "S8" on MaGaosi/HLSX/HIiLisening's site. At least I think those are the S8. Their website is horrible. I bet @1clearhead either has them or will have them soon. http://www.hilisening.com

US $99.00 / piece






 Sale Price: US $89.10
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...th-1DD-HIFI-Bass-Metal-Shell/32828047045.html


----------



## jant71

Sebilion said:


> How do they compare to more expensive earphones? Like the uiisii t8s or the kz zs5 or kz zs6?



Compares well to higher price stuff with good clarity, decent detail, and fun bass with good reach. Mids are a bit bland, uninvolving, and higher price stuff does give more detail and refinement. Recommended as a good value but no giant killer. Haven't heard the T8S or ZS6 or the like to exactly compare those for you.


----------



## peter123

HiFiChris said:


> Yeah, I guess we'll see.... Eventually when they show up (which is hopefully not in the too distant future).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTW, where did you find the tracking number? I'm not able to find it on either of my orders....


----------



## thelonius97

peter123 said:


> BTW, where did you find the tracking number? I'm not able to find it on either of my orders....


If you're talking about Joybuy, on the Orders page, if I hover over "Tracking", it shows a Tracking ID. It's also displayed on the View Order Details page. I believe there's a delay before it appears.

And it seems the price for the RE400 got bumped up to $79. Maybe there were a few counterfeits they were looking to get rid of...


----------



## peter123

thelonius97 said:


> If you're talking about Joybuy, on the Orders page, if I hover over "Tracking", it shows a Tracking ID. It's also displayed on the View Order Details page. I believe there's a delay before it appears.
> 
> And it seems the price for the RE400 got bumped up to $79. Maybe there were a few counterfeits they were looking to get rid of...



Thanks! I've only tried finding it on my phone, I'll try on my laptop later tonight.


----------



## drag0nslayer

guys any update on auglamour rt-1 ? Did anyone received yet?


----------



## kova4a

thelonius97 said:


> And it seems the price for the RE400 got bumped up to $79. Maybe there were a few counterfeits they were looking to get rid of...


Nah, they are genuine. The same thing happened with the 1more triple and 1more quad on joybuy - they were $47 and 109 respectively and eventually they readjusted the price and said the manufacturer set the price. It seems that as soon as one of their sales gains attention and people start discussing it in the forums the manufacturers catch wind of the talk and force them to readjust the price. Or maybe that's just joybuy's way of promoting their site - they offer 50-100 units at lower price.


----------



## Holypal

thelonius97 said:


> If you're talking about Joybuy, on the Orders page, if I hover over "Tracking", it shows a Tracking ID. It's also displayed on the View Order Details page. I believe there's a delay before it appears.
> 
> And it seems the price for the RE400 got bumped up to $79. Maybe there were a few counterfeits they were looking to get rid of...



Actually RE400 in China has been priced for 199CNY (~$30) for a long time. I bought mine for that price with a shopping agent two years ago.


----------



## HiFiChris

peter123 said:


> BTW, where did you find the tracking number? I'm not able to find it on either of my orders....



It appeared in the order overview a few days after I ordered the HiFiMan (PC site - don't know about the mobile version).


----------



## groucho69 (Nov 5, 2017)

Vin$ent said:


> Also wondering how much of an improvement the King would be over T2 and how much difference they actually have - more extension in both ends?
> 
> TFZ's My Love II is supposed to be similar but a tad cheaper than King? Guess there isn't any reviews.




I have the My Love II and the Exclusive 5. Never heard the King. I am not a reviewer, no talent for that. The My Love are my go to for my Cayin. Decent sound stage and great instrument separation. Bass, mid and treble are all present to my ears and clean. I have heard things in songs that I know well that I've not heard before. YMMV.


----------



## groucho69

B9Scrambler said:


> There is one now;
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/tfz-my-love-ii.22726/reviews#review-19398



Um, ya, what he said.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Adide said:


> Hey B9, what do you think about T2 and King vs ZS5? Are they a worthy upgrade in regards to resolution, clarity and dynamics, maybe even soundstage? (Or maybe I need to go past 100 price mark to get a certain upgrade?)
> 
> If both are good upgrades, in your opinion which one would be a better choice considering King is 2x price of T2? I really like the looks of King but would not pay more based on looks exclusively.
> 
> Thank you.



Signatures are very different, but I'd say the King is a clear upgrade with the more similar sound (i.e bright). With the T2 its debatable; signature preference will play a larger part. ZS5 has better detail retrieval (BA's so no surprise there) and bass extension but I prefer the T2's more neutral signature and sound stage qualities. Unlike most, I do not find the ZS5 overly large sounding which is made up for with great imaging and separation. Out of the three the T2 is probably my favorite (signature preference + less tiring for longer listening sessions, always subject to change) though the King is undeniably the better performer from a technical perspective.


----------



## Vin$ent (Nov 5, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> I have the My Love II and the Exclusive 5. Never heard the King. I am not a reviewer, no talent for that. The My Love are my go to for my Cayin. Decent sound stage and great instrument separation. Bass, mid and treble are all present to my ears and clean. I have heard things in songs that I know well that I've not heard before. YMMV.



Had them in my shopping cart waiting for the 11.11 sales but I ditched them earlier today. The design is just too chunky, especially because my left ear doesn't have as much space as the right one does. I'd love to try multiple ones from the TFZ lineup but there's a big chance that achieving the same insertion depth on both ears would prove to be too difficult.


----------



## groucho69

Vin$ent said:


> Had them in my shopping cart waiting for the 11.11 sales but I ditched them earlier today. The design is just too chunky, especially because my left ear doesn't have as much space as the right one does. I'd love to try multiple ones from the TFZ lineup but there's a big chance that achieving the same insertion depth on both ears would prove to be too difficult.



I do not find them at all chunky. If you have different ears then insertion depth will be an issue with all IEMs, not just TFZ. You may need different tips on the left and right.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 5, 2017)

Vin$ent said:


> Had them in my shopping cart waiting for the 11.11 sales but I ditched them earlier today. The design is just too chunky, especially because my left ear doesn't have as much space as the right one does. I'd love to try multiple ones from the TFZ lineup but there's a big chance that achieving the same insertion depth on both ears would prove to be too difficult.



The Exclusive 3 or 5 might be better for you then. They do not use the same shell as the King or My Love II and are significantly smaller and more compact.


 ​


----------



## Adide

B9Scrambler said:


> Signatures are very different, but I'd say the King is a clear upgrade with the more similar sound (i.e bright). With the T2 its debatable; signature preference will play a larger part. ZS5 has better detail retrieval (BA's so no surprise there) and bass extension but I prefer the T2's more neutral signature and sound stage qualities. Unlike most, I do not find the ZS5 overly large sounding which is made up for with great imaging and separation. Out of the three the T2 is probably my favorite (signature preference + less tiring for longer listening sessions, always subject to change) though the King is undeniably the better performer from a technical perspective.



I myself don't find ZS5 overly spacious either, for me it's good but not huge as described by others.
On the other hand I don't find ZS5 bright, for me its treble is just well extended and detailed without altering the mids presentation which I find natural in tonality and recessed only a tad.
The fact that I'm not listening to IEM more than one hour at a time (only while commuting, so at most 2 hours per day) might play as a factor in not finding ZS5 treble tiresome.

I'll put the Kings in pole position for 11.11 then, seeing it's a clear upgrade across the board.
I would give T2 a go for it's neutrality and possibly better mids but letting go treble details and bass extension in exchange is a tough deal and as a consequence a not that clear upgrade for me.

Anyways, I will have to sleep on it some more before deciding because price is also a factor but right now I'm leaning towards the King.

Thanks for your valuable opinion.


----------



## Vin$ent

B9Scrambler said:


> The Exclusive 3 or 5 might be better for you then. They do not use the same shell as the King or My Love II and are significantly smaller and more compact.



Yeah, I figured as much. My goal is to pick up an upgrade for Tennmak Pro which will be used during workouts, outdoor etc.. Exclusive 5 is one of the options but right now I'm leaning towards Whizzer A15 because of the ergonomics, better isolation and mmcx. I prefer not to pay too much for these because they will see some rough use.

For the second one I'm looking for a quality all-arounder under $100, something like the TinAudio T2 or EN700 Bass.


----------



## crabdog

Vin$ent said:


> Yeah, I figured as much. My goal is to pick up an upgrade for Tennmak Pro which will be used during workouts, outdoor etc.. Exclusive 5 is one of the options but right now I'm leaning towards Whizzer A15 because of the ergonomics, better isolation and mmcx. I prefer not to pay too much for these because they will see some rough use.
> 
> For the second one I'm looking for a quality all-arounder under $100, something like the TinAudio T2 or EN700 Bass.


Isolation on the Whizzer is only average but they are comfortable (once you change the cable or rip the memory wire out).


----------



## Vin$ent

crabdog said:


> Isolation on the Whizzer is only average but they are comfortable (once you change the cable or rip the memory wire out).



Most are just average at best, aren't they?

At least there is no vent on the outside.


----------



## stryed

Adide said:


> I myself don't find ZS5 overly spacious either, for me it's good but not huge as described by others.
> On the other hand I don't find ZS5 bright, for me its treble is just well extended and detailed without altering the mids presentation which I find natural in tonality and recessed only a tad.
> The fact that I'm not listening to IEM more than one hour at a time (only while commuting, so at most 2 hours per day) might play as a factor in not finding ZS5 treble tiresome.
> 
> ...



I'm leaning towards the king and the toneking nine tails for 11.11. The TFZ King would be available at 6 7eu which is pretty outstanding! Toneking at 87 eu....


----------



## Adide

stryed said:


> I'm leaning towards the king and the toneking nine tails for 11.11. The TFZ King would be available at 6 7eu which is pretty outstanding! Toneking at 87 eu....



Yeah, I've heard great praises about ninetails but I'm scared about the fit and isolation. Also €20 more so I better play safe. Even king's price is something I wouldn't consider paying 6 months ago on an iem so I'm still reluctant about the purchase. Got to also factor VAT I might have to pay at customs (sometimes they charge me but not always).


----------



## Matija Osrečki

TFZ Exclusive 5 vs Rose Aurora ?


----------



## stryed

I think I'm striking TFZ off my list because of a few quality control issues reported on amazon.com.
Really worried about QC from some of the chifi on the long run. If my KZ5 starts malfunctionning, I have another pair in my drawer =)
Might go for Fiio F9 or Pionner se-CH9T, although the 11.11 sales for the Fiio seems pretty non-existant.


----------



## themindfreak (Nov 5, 2017)

Sebilion said:


> I am a bit confused with the colours on aliexexpress. It states that only the black colour is 6ba+ 1dd. Each colour has different number of drivers. The blue ones are supposed to be 3ba 1dd. Can you confirm this? Because on aliexexpress it is not clear until you put them on your shopping cart.


You can create any colour combination you want with any of the driver configuration. You only get to choose the colours after you pay for the item. After paying, the seller will pm you with a list of both the shell and faceplate colours.

Edit: Although if you are thinking of getting the DZX series from nicehck, I'm pretty sure those will beath the crap out of the ones I bought.


----------



## groucho69

stryed said:


> I think I'm striking TFZ off my list because of a few quality control issues reported on amazon.com.
> Really worried about QC from some of the chifi on the long run. If my KZ5 starts malfunctionning, I have another pair in my drawer =)
> Might go for Fiio F9 or Pionner se-CH9T, although the 11.11 sales for the Fiio seems pretty non-existant.



No 11/11 sale on Pioneer.


----------



## stryed (Nov 5, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> No 11/11 sale on Pioneer.



Pioneer is non-existant on AE. I wonder if Fiio F9 will get a discount after the release of the new PRO version.

If QC wasn't so much an issue for me or if I had many good IEMs to choose from to reduce the use and wear, I'd go for toneking Nine tails/TFZ king I think.

Mee audio P2 would at the same price as the Fiio F9 too, and I haven't heard of QC issues with those yet.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

This is a question to the (funny face) scrambler and  crabdog, like, with all your sincerity, if you have 100$ for ali sale, wich IEM, with your testing experience ,will you choose and for scrambler, that will not be a shame to listen to with the 2000$ hifiman in your other pocket??? Like, you know guys I got 50 IEM pairs I guess. I want something that sound out of my head, very enveloping, with present round punchy bass, seductive natural not harsh mids, good details and especially instruments separation, neither warm or bright, neutral with little bass push and versatile musicality....hum, yeah, like, in chifi world 10$ IEM can easily compete with 30$ ones....so a 100$ one that will easily compete with 300$ one is what I search, but that kind of abstract. 
I have a fixation on Magaosi K3 Pro right now (85$ at ali sale).
From what I like in my collection, I would like tomix soundsig of XBA 6in1 plus PMV A01 Mk2 if ya know what I mean.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> This is a question to the (funny face) scrambler and  crabdog, like, with all your sincerity, if you have 100$ for ali sale, wich IEM, with your testing experience ,will you choose and for scrambler, that will not be a shame to listen to with the 2000$ hifiman in your other pocket??? Like, you know guys I got 50 IEM pairs I guess. I want something that sound out of my head, very enveloping, with present round punchy bass, seductive natural not harsh mids, good details and especially instruments separation, neither warm or bright, neutral with little bass push and versatile musicality....hum, yeah, like, in chifi world 10$ IEM can easily compete with 30$ ones....so a 100$ one that will easily compete with 300$ one is what I search, but that kind of abstract.
> I have a fixation on Magaosi K3 Pro right now (85$ at ali sale).
> From what I like in my collection, I would like tomix soundsig of XBA 6in1 plus PMV A01 Mk2 if ya know what I mean.



I don't use the RE2000 much if I'm to be honest. Don't get me wrong, they're awesome, but I'm a budget iem person at heart. I also have no idea if HiFiMan wants that gear back. They never really answered that question. Their gear stays in storage with occasional use to keep it safe. For my 100 bucks, I'd have to go with my benchmark; MacaW GT600s. I personally think it's worth stretching your budget to 150 for the Simgot En700 Pro, or further yet enough to get the Brainwavz B400 while it's still got a Head-fi discount. Those two are some of the nicest earphones I've heard/used to date.


----------



## B9Scrambler

waveriderhawaii said:


> Has anyone tried these from MaGaosi/HIiLisening? "With Tuning Filters 1BA With 1DD HIFI Bass Metal Shell Headset With Replaceable MMCX Wire". They are listed as the "S8" on MaGaosi/HLSX/HIiLisening's site. At least I think those are the S8. Their website is horrible. I bet @1clearhead either has them or will have them soon. http://www.hilisening.com
> 
> US $99.00 / piece
> 
> ...



I've got a set of these. Really clean sound; typical budget hybrid u- or v-shape but very smooth and detailed with a nice sound stage. One of the better sounding 100 USD earphones I've got at the moment. Everything else about them is a bit cheap feeling though. The cable especially sucks; MMCX connection issues ootb and it just feels thin and flimsy with a lack of proper strain relief to boot. Packaging is old-school Magaosi style with terrible translations and the tip selection is limited; one set of generic silicone tips in s/m/l. It all feels a little half baked. 99 USD is just too much for what you get and it would be better spent elsewhere. 60-70 would be more realistic. If you can get them at a good price, buy an upgraded cable at the same time and throw on some better tips. They're good, they just need everything but the ear pieces to be replaced ootb. All imo of course.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> I don't use the RE2000 much if I'm to be honest. Don't get me wrong, they're awesome, but I'm a budget iem person at heart. I also have no idea if HiFiMan wants that gear back. They never really answered that question. Their gear stays in storage with occasional use to keep it safe. For my 100 bucks, I'd have to go with my benchmark; MacaW GT600s. I personally think it's worth stretching your budget to 150 for the Simgot En700 Pro, or further yet enough to get the Brainwavz B400 while it's still got a Head-fi discount. Those two are some of the nicest earphones I've heard/used to date.



Thanks man for the suggestions. Hum......you tempt me here with Simgot Pro cause they will be about 85$ at Alisale....Brainwavz aren't sale in Aliexpress and 180$ is way above what I can afford. So we talk about single D driver versus quad hybrid....by the way i don't care about cable and box in price value as I got plenty of nice mmcx cable (iwhen I can I choose without cable and accesories IEM) so if it change your mind about suggestion please share.


----------



## kova4a

Well don't know about the b400's sq, but you can apply headfi discount code to get it down to 161.55


----------



## crabdog

Nymphonomaniac said:


> This is a question to the (funny face) scrambler and  crabdog, like, with all your sincerity, if you have 100$ for ali sale, wich IEM, with your testing experience ,will you choose and for scrambler, that will not be a shame to listen to with the 2000$ hifiman in your other pocket??? Like, you know guys I got 50 IEM pairs I guess. I want something that sound out of my head, very enveloping, with present round punchy bass, seductive natural not harsh mids, good details and especially instruments separation, neither warm or bright, neutral with little bass push and versatile musicality....hum, yeah, like, in chifi world 10$ IEM can easily compete with 30$ ones....so a 100$ one that will easily compete with 300$ one is what I search, but that kind of abstract.
> I have a fixation on Magaosi K3 Pro right now (85$ at ali sale).
> From what I like in my collection, I would like tomix soundsig of XBA 6in1 plus PMV A01 Mk2 if ya know what I mean.


If I had $100 I'd probably get the Toneking Nine Tail. It has a very smooth, easygoing signature but at the same time has good details and resolution. As I always say though, the fit is unusual and might not suit everybody but I find it very comfortable and enjoyable.


----------



## kova4a

crabdog said:


> If I had $100 I'd probably get the Toneking Nine Tail. It has a very smooth, easygoing signature but at the same time has good details and resolution. As I always say though, the fit is unusual and might not suit everybody but I find it very comfortable and enjoyable.


Btw, how is the bass speed and treble extension on the nine tail?


----------



## crabdog

kova4a said:


> Btw, how is the bass speed and treble extension on the nine tail?


Bass is not particularly fast or textured but keep in mind I've only been using the silver rear filter for the most part. I'd have to check for the others as it's been a while since I heard them. Treble extension is fine but again it changes with different filters.


----------



## kova4a

crabdog said:


> Bass is not particularly fast or textured but keep in mind I've only been using the silver rear filter for the most part. I'd have to check for the others as it's been a while since I heard them. Treble extension is fine but again it changes with different filters.


Yeah, maybe with the blue filter looking at the graphs. I don't need BA speed, but something like the brainwavz b150 (which is not very fast for a BA) will probably be the slowest I would go. As far as texture goes, I don't care that much for it. For me when people talk about texture it usually means the bass lacks thickness. I need a controlled bass with thick body that hits tight on the impact and that doesn't overshadow the mids.


----------



## crabdog

kova4a said:


> Yeah, maybe with the blue filter looking at the graphs. I don't need BA speed, but something like the brainwavz b150 (which is not very fast for a BA) will probably be the slowest I would go. As far as texture goes, I don't care that much for it. For me when people talk about texture it usually means the bass lacks thickness. I need a controlled bass with thick body that hits tight on the impact and that doesn't overshadow the mids.


That's pretty much how I hear it. It has good thickness to it and a very nice sub-bass resonance but it's fairly in line with the mids and highs ie: it's not overpowering or trying to be the star of the show. I haven't listened to the B150 for ages but if I remember later (not at home right now) I'll pull it out and let you know how it compares.


----------



## kova4a

crabdog said:


> That's pretty much how I hear it. It has good thickness to it and a very nice sub-bass resonance but it's fairly in line with the mids and highs ie: it's not overpowering or trying to be the star of the show. I haven't listened to the B150 for ages but if I remember later (not at home right now) I'll pull it out and let you know how it compares.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

B9Scrambler said:


> I've got a set of these. Really clean sound; typical budget hybrid u- or v-shape but very smooth and detailed with a nice sound stage. One of the better sounding 100 USD earphones I've got at the moment. Everything else about them is a bit cheap feeling though. The cable especially sucks; MMCX connection issues ootb and it just feels thin and flimsy with a lack of proper strain relief to boot. Packaging is old-school Magaosi style with terrible translations and the tip selection is limited; one set of generic silicone tips in s/m/l. It all feels a little half baked. 99 USD is just too much for what you get and it would be better spent elsewhere. 60-70 would be more realistic. If you can get them at a good price, buy an upgraded cable at the same time and throw on some better tips. They're good, they just need everything but the ear pieces to be replaced ootb. All imo of course.



Thanks B9.


----------



## vladstef

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks man for the suggestions. Hum......you tempt me here with Simgot Pro cause they will be about 85$ at Alisale....Brainwavz aren't sale in Aliexpress and 180$ is way above what I can afford. So we talk about single D driver versus quad hybrid....by the way i don't care about cable and box in price value as I got plenty of nice mmcx cable (iwhen I can I choose without cable and accesories IEM) so if it change your mind about suggestion please share.



Careful, I think that you are talking about EN700 Bass being 85$, EN700 Pro is around 150$ and isn't on ali as of yet.


----------



## ivo001 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello HF members,

Last week i've bought the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro with an impulse buy because they were on sale for about $17. I've instantly bought them because I have had the Piston 1, 2 and 3 versions all before and enjoyed them. However I always had the problem of 1 side of the cable dying after about a year of use, even when always using the supplied storage unit where you wind the cable around it. It has been a while since I looked at Head-Fi and really looked into what is available on the market now, but i'm starting to wonder if these Xiaomi Hybrid Pro were a good buy, or if I should return them when they arrive. I've looked into a few alternatives now, and wonder what would be recommended. Max budget I would spend on them is about $60, and detachable cables might be a preference, because the cables always seem to break on me after about a year of usage, and replacing a cable is of course cheaper then buying new IEM. With 11.11 incoming, there are a ton of ice discounts coming, so this is the list I compiled.

All sales on AE unless noted otherwise

$11 KZ ZST (now on sale at gearbest)
$18 KZ ZST Pro
$25 **** 4in1
$26 BossHiFi B3
$33 KZ ZS6
$34 Svara Red
$34 Tin Audio T2
$45 OVC H15 (Amazon.de)
$60 Shozy Hibiki
$60 VE Monk IE bundle package (If I can manage to buy it)
Which of these would be the best choice? Is a $60 IEM that much better then a $20/$30 IEM? If there are other recommendations feel free to point them out.
Any recommendations/feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## drag0nslayer (Nov 6, 2017)

ivo001 said:


> Hello HF members,
> 
> Last week i've bought the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro with an impulse buy because they were on sale for about $17. I've instantly bought them because I have had the Piston 1, 2 and 3 versions all before and enjoyed them. However I always had the problem of 1 side of the cable dying after about a year of use, even when always using the supplied storage unit where you wind the cable around it. It has been a while since I looked at Head-Fi and really looked into what is available on the market now, but i'm starting to wonder if these Xiaomi Hybrid Pro were a good buy, or if I should return them when they arrive. I've looked into a few alternatives now, and wonder what would be recommended. Max budget I would spend on them is about $60, and detachable cables might be a preference, because the cables always seem to break on me after about a year of usage, and replacing a cable is of course cheaper then buying new IEM. With 11.11 incoming, there are a ton of ice discounts coming, so this is the list I compiled.
> 
> ...


Looking for monk IE bundle also, did you find it anywhere ?
AND
if i were you i'd definitely chose B3,Red and T2 and Monk Ie bundle if its available.
But for your budget If Monk IE is available then go for it else B3 and Red is under your budget.


----------



## ivo001

Venture Electronics got a Facebook group where you've got to apply too I think. If you bought and registered 2 VE products before, you should become eligible to buy the bundle when it goes live, else you have to get a gearcode from somebody else who buys it, as far as I know.


----------



## jant71

Not doing Facebook and, while I have bought VE Monk and  Zen 2, I don't remember ever registering them or anything else I have bought from Ali  Gotta be a better way.


----------



## ivo001

jant71 said:


> Not doing Facebook and, while I have bought VE Monk and  Zen 2, I don't remember ever registering them or anything else I have bought from Ali  Gotta be a better way.



I think you can register your bought VE products on their site:
https://www.veclan.com/user_aliexpressorderconnection


----------



## drag0nslayer

ivo001 said:


> I think you can register your bought VE products on their site:
> https://www.veclan.com/user_aliexpressorderconnection


Its not fully operational yet, There is some error going on.


----------



## djmakemynight

Sebilion said:


> How do they compare to more expensive earphones? Like the uiisii t8s or the kz zs5 or kz zs6?



I have all those still in wrapped because I am enjoying the CM5 too much.


----------



## groucho69

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks man for the suggestions. Hum......you tempt me here with Simgot Pro cause they will be about 85$ at Alisale....



I do not see it for that price at all. I'd appreciate a link.


----------



## groucho69

vladstef said:


> Careful, I think that you are talking about EN700 Bass being 85$, EN700 Pro is around 150$ and isn't on ali as of yet.



Pro is on AE https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-DJ/32788964825.html?


----------



## drag0nslayer

groucho69 said:


> Pro is on AE https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-DJ/32788964825.html?


Its En700 Bass not Pro. Pro is newer model then this one.


----------



## B9Scrambler

drag0nslayer said:


> Its En700 Bass not Pro. Pro is newer model then this one.



Yup. Pro has removable cables and a different tune. I think Headphonics covered the difference in sound between the Bass and Pro models.


----------



## Ahmad313

I saw the P1 for $125 on 11.11 on AliExpress ,


----------



## drag0nslayer

Ahmad313 said:


> I saw the P1 for $125 on 11.11 on AliExpress ,


I don't think so thats possible, you must have seen price from just outside but when you select it price will gonna jump to $185


----------



## Ahmad313

drag0nslayer said:


> I don't think so thats possible, you must have seen price from just outside but when you select it price will gonna jump to $185


The 11.11 sale price is $110.00 now,


----------



## drag0nslayer

Ahmad313 said:


> The 11.11 sale price is $110.00 now,


Thats what i am talking about $110 sale price is for p2 and p1 is around $168 on Sale. You should select them in selection option then you will know it.


----------



## bjaardker

stryed said:


> I think I'm striking TFZ off my list because of a few quality control issues reported on amazon.com.
> Really worried about QC from some of the chifi on the long run. If my KZ5 starts malfunctionning, I have another pair in my drawer =)
> Might go for Fiio F9 or Pionner se-CH9T, although the 11.11 sales for the Fiio seems pretty non-existant.



Outside of one small issue with the holes on the grill not being stamped all the way through on my original Series 5, I've had very good luck with TFZ. In fact, I'd say that their stuff has been far more consistent than most of the other chi-fi FOTM that I've purchased.


----------



## duo8

11.11 has been unimpressive so far.
I bought a DAP but didn't even bother waiting till 11/11.


----------



## Ahmad313

drag0nslayer said:


> Thats what i am talking about $110 sale price is for p2 and p1 is around $168 on Sale. You should select them in selection option then you will know it.


But the the question is ,  P2 regular price is $99(if i remember correctly ,  maybe am wrong) , 
Tomorrow i will try to talk with seller for all about this,


----------



## groucho69

drag0nslayer said:


> Its En700 Bass not Pro. Pro is newer model then this one.



I blame myself.


----------



## groucho69

bjaardker said:


> Outside of one small issue with the holes on the grill not being stamped all the way through on my original Series 5, I've had very good luck with TFZ. In fact, I'd say that their stuff has been far more consistent than most of the other chi-fi FOTM that I've purchased.



Quality of both my TFZ has been impressive. I have zero issues. And they sound fantastic.


----------



## mbwilson111

groucho69 said:


> Quality of both my TFZ has been impressive. I have zero issues. And they sound fantastic.



sounds like you do not need more IEMs.... I know I don't... more than happy with several of mine...and not enough time to use them all anyway...


----------



## CoiL

Maybe I have missed something but any info about Magaosi K5 ?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...755.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.582dc812Z4HMCk


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> sounds like you do not need more IEMs.... I know I don't... more than happy with several of mine...and not enough time to use them all anyway...



Never say never


----------



## mbwilson111

never


----------



## thelonius97

CoiL said:


> Maybe I have missed something but any info about Magaosi K5 ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...755.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.582dc812Z4HMCk


@Wiljen should be getting his soon.


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 6, 2017)

Supposed to be coming this evening. DHL usually arrives around 18:00.   I'll try and do some initial impressions and burn in over the next couple days as I know a lot of people have eyes on this one for 11.11


----------



## Ahmad313

Wiljen said:


> Supposed to be coming this evening. DHL usually arrives around 18:00.   I'll try and do some initial impressions and burn in over the next couple days as I know a lot of people have eyes on this one for 11.11


Eagerly waiting for your OOTB impressions ,


----------



## paulindss

I'm wondering to get a E-mi Ci880 in 11.11 for 18$, since zs6 are more expensive and i'm skipping zs5. Anyone here has something to tell ? Impressions, comparisions etc, or are willing to grab one...


----------



## HungryPanda (Nov 7, 2017)

Tinaudio T2 **** XBA6in1 or Svara Red


----------



## Wiljen

No luck today.  I did get a DHL box but it was from Gearbest rather than from PenonAudio.  Maybe tomorrow


----------



## HungryPanda (Nov 7, 2017)

Only 2 cables not the motherload just yet


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> Tinadio T2 **** XBA6in1 or Svara Red



Panda speaks, people listen


----------



## Sound Eq

hello everyone can someone please tell me, which is the sounding Chinese brand iem out there, money is not an issue, just want to buy the best there is from a chinese brand

I like bass, full mids, and no harshness with big sound stage, that suits progressive rock, synthpop and electronic music


----------



## Ahmad313




----------



## Ahmad313

Sound Eq said:


> hello everyone can someone please tell me, which is the sounding Chinese brand iem out there, money is not an issue, just want to buy the best there is from a chinese brand
> 
> I like bass, full mids, and no harshness with big sound stage, that suits progressive rock, synthpop and electronic music


if money is not an issue than go for some branded products ,


----------



## peter123

Ahmad313 said:


> if money is not an issue than go for some branded products ,



Or the LZ Big Dipper


----------



## themindfreak

Sound Eq said:


> hello everyone can someone please tell me, which is the sounding Chinese brand iem out there, money is not an issue, just want to buy the best there is from a chinese brand
> 
> I like bass, full mids, and no harshness with big sound stage, that suits progressive rock, synthpop and electronic music





peter123 said:


> Or the LZ Big Dipper


Or you could get those 1000USD+ custom made from aliex sellers loooooooooooooool!!! Go big or go home!!!!!


----------



## peter123

themindfreak said:


> Or you could get those 1000USD+ custom made from aliex sellers loooooooooooooool!!! Go big or go home!!!!!



Fair enough but if it was my money I'd probably look at something that at least has impressions (or even better full reviews) from some trusted sources....


----------



## Holypal (Nov 7, 2017)

Sound Eq said:


> hello everyone can someone please tell me, which is the sounding Chinese brand iem out there, money is not an issue, just want to buy the best there is from a chinese brand
> 
> I like bass, full mids, and no harshness with big sound stage, that suits progressive rock, synthpop and electronic music



Hifiman RE2000, ~$2000.  QDC 8CS, ~$1500. Can't think of any more expensive ones.


----------



## Ahmad313

Holypal said:


> Hifiman RE2000, ~$2000.  QDC 8CS, ~$1500. Can't think of any more expensive ones.


or U18t~$3000 and Tia Fourte~$3600,


----------



## HiFiChris

Has any of you, especially those who have the Fidue A65, TTPod T1 (non-E), Fostex TE-02, Havi B3 Pro I or any other affordable dynamic driver in-ear that I might have as well, got any experience with the mifo R1 (https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_824591.html)? I've never heard of the brand, but the build and design look quite nice for a <$25 IEM.


----------



## Ahmad313

themindfreak said:


> Or you could get those 1000USD+ custom made from aliex sellers loooooooooooooool!!! Go big or go home!!!!!


Chi-fi higher price products are always a risk ,  you can get something really excellent or worse


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Or the LZ Big Dipper


Yes,  of course ,  and where is your review ,????


----------



## peter123 (Nov 7, 2017)

Ahmad313 said:


> Yes,  of course ,  and where is your review ,????



Ha ha, hopefully it will be published on Aproear today (I sendt it to @Vidal earlier today). I'll publish it here as well in a couple of days, just need to make some adjustments to it first.


----------



## duo8

We can go higher


----------



## Holypal

duo8 said:


> We can go higher



Is it your ranking of iem/headphones？
”NE-600X > Pistons 2.1 > MH1 > NT100 > Fidue A31s > MI In-ear Pro > KZ ED9 > RE-400 > **** 6in1 > HE400i > CA Orion“


----------



## duo8

Holypal said:


> Is it your ranking of iem/headphones？
> ”NE-600X > Pistons 2.1 > MH1 > NT100 > Fidue A31s > MI In-ear Pro > KZ ED9 > RE-400 > **** 6in1 > HE400i > CA Orion“


No it's pretty much my purchase history


----------



## Gianluigib

Hello,  what do you think about this:
https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/326...0n.store-products.0.0.707b6ca9aIXNwa#autostay
Thanks


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Ha ha, hopefully it will be published on Aproear today (I sendt it to @Vidal earlier today). I'll publish it here as well in a couple of days, just need to make some adjustments to it first.


honestly i am eagerly waiting to see your thoughts ,


----------



## Mariusik (Nov 7, 2017)

Gianluigib said:


> Hello,  what do you think about this:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/326...0n.store-products.0.0.707b6ca9aIXNwa#autostay
> Thanks


I really don't know anything about them, and the price seems to be the lowest by now, but this graph shows how many sellers are preparing for the 11/11 sale. I was eyeing the Kinera BD005, the price has gone up around 5$ before the 11/11, and on the sales day it will be the same price it was two weeks ago (there's a new version of the Kinera coming and i think i'll wait,i have a few IEM's to listen to music by then), BUT there are a few deals if you search enough (found the Svara red for example from 42$ to 30$).
The graph is an extension for Chrome, available for Android too(i'm not the dev. if you're thinking about that  ) and it shows the price history among other things, i find it quite useful. Cheers


----------



## paulindss

Anyone knows a good quality Foam in Aliexpress ? I buyed a bunch from "wooehard" - the banned seller. And they last almost nothing, poor quality.


----------



## Gianluigib

Mariusik said:


> I really don't know anything about them, and the price seems to be the lowest by now, but this graph shows how many sellers are preparing for the 11/11 sale. I was eyeing the Kinera BD005, the price has gone up around 5$ before the 11/11, and on the sales day it's the same price it was two weeks ago (there's a new version of the Kinera coming and i think i'll wait,i have a few IEM's to listen to music by then), BUT there are a few deals if you search enough (found the Svara red for example from 42$ to 30$).
> The graph is an extension for Chrome, available for Android too(i'm not the dev. if you're thinking about that  ) and it shows the price history among other things, i find it quite useful. Cheers


Thanks


----------



## HiFiChris

Sub-bass, sub-bassier, KingYou KM03: http://frequency-response.blogspot.com/2017/11/KingYou-KM03-Frequency-Response.html 

(Sub-) Bass quality isn't good at all though - very soft and lacks differentiation. Too bad, since otherwise it isn't even bad and nicely smooth, inoffensive and warm. Definitely not a relevant in-ear.


----------



## peter123

HiFiChris said:


> Sub-bass, sub-bassier, KingYou KM03: http://frequency-response.blogspot.com/2017/11/KingYou-KM03-Frequency-Response.html
> 
> (Sub-) Bass quality isn't good at all though - very soft and lacks differentiation. Too bad, since otherwise it isn't even bad and nicely smooth, inoffensive and warm. Definitely not a relevant in-ear.



Jeeez


----------



## peter123

Ahmad313 said:


> Yes,  of course ,  and where is your review ,????



Here you go:

http://www.aproear.co.uk

I'll post it here as well but I need to make some minor adjustments to it first.


----------



## Saoshyant

Finally, an IEM you can measure on the richter scale.


----------



## jant71

Got the RT-1 in about an hour ago. Was asked and first posted about it over here...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...d-mee-audio-px.586909/page-2272#post-13835234

Early but if you like the Pioneer CH9T, Svara, CM5, and the like you are gonna like these as well


----------



## vladstef

jant71 said:


> Got the RT-1 in about an hour ago. Was asked and first posted about it over here...
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...d-mee-audio-px.586909/page-2272#post-13835234
> 
> Early but if you like the Pioneer CH9T, Svara, CM5, and the like you are gonna like these as well



Really interesting stuff. I can't quite grasp the fact that there is no cover on that bore, just looks unfinished. I would've thought that I had got a faulty finish on mine but all of the photos of RT-1 show exactly the same thing.
The important thing is that it sounds good, Auglamour pretty much has a bright future now if they keep it up, some fantastic designs from them.

Does it without a doubt sound better than Svara Red?


----------



## jant71

Can't compare directly as I have sold most of my stuff except Elecom, B400, and some buds. I did say that they are of the same style of the other but as far as being better or worse no real comment yet as it is early. Later on I can compare to my Elecom CH1010 which are as good/slightly better than the Pioneer.


----------



## snip3r77

jant71 said:


> Can't compare directly as I have sold most of my stuff except Elecom, B400, and some buds. I did say that they are of the same style of the other but as far as being better or worse no real comment yet as it is early. Later on I can compare to my Elecom CH1010 which are as good/slightly better than the Pioneer.


Would you consider B400 midfi is it neutral with minimal bass?


----------



## jant71

B400 is a good mid-fi model. Slightly warm with less bass than dynamics like the Pioneer or with the RT-1 but more than neutral and not minimal bass.


----------



## Bluess

Hello, has anyone experienced trasam HA-3? According to the description I saw it uses BUF634 and OPA637AU, the price tag is pretty high. So I wonder what gives them the confidence to put out that price tag and is it worth purchasing?
I'm using an X7II with AM3A and AM5 btw


----------



## HiFiChris

Is the Havi B3 Pro I still relevant? Anyway, after a couple years of ownership, I finally decided to give it a review: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/11/havi-b3-pro-i-review.html
It's written in German but as always with the Google Translate widget option below the navigation bar.


----------



## leobigfield

Hi guys. Any recommendation on this 11.11 sale for a IEM with very good Isolation and good bass but reasonable clarity for my wife? Now she is using the Fidue A31s that have fantastic isolation but is lacking on sound quality. Thanks!

PS.: She doesn't like over-ear IEMs


----------



## loomisjohnson

leobigfield said:


> Hi guys. Any recommendation on this 11.11 sale for a IEM with very good Isolation and good bass but reasonable clarity for my wife? Now she is using the Fidue A31s that have fantastic isolation but is lacking on sound quality. Thanks!
> 
> PS.: She doesn't like over-ear IEMs


the memt x5 has alot of bass and vg isolation--i use it a lot at the gym. senzer h1 would be another good pick.


----------



## Gianluigib

Hello guys,  the lz-a4  is now available  on massdrop :

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lz-a4-...ontent=1510149943925.073768500914272528722944


----------



## Thomas De Brito

Gianluigib said:


> Hello guys,  the lz-a4  is now available  on massdrop :
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lz-a4-iem?mode=guest_open&utm_campaign=Drop: Request Launched&utm_source=SparkPost&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Drop: Request Launched&utm_content=1510149943925.073768500914272528722944&referer=WTNGFU&utm_content=1510149943925.073768500914272528722944


The price will drop during 11/11 to 146 euros with the coupons and sales discount, it's possible to buy it for 132 euros, so I personnally don't find massdrop useful during this time period


----------



## leobigfield

loomisjohnson said:


> the memt x5 has alot of bass and vg isolation--i use it a lot at the gym. senzer h1 would be another good pick.



Thanks for the input! Couldn't find the Senzer on Ali, seems discontinued. Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## mochill

Echobox audio traveler


----------



## loomisjohnson

leobigfield said:


> Thanks for the input! Couldn't find the Senzer on Ali, seems discontinued. Any other ideas? Thanks.


look for "senzer high resolution"--should be same thing. if not, you can buy on amazon for $25. also look at the tennmak dulcimer


----------



## Holypal

Bluess said:


> Hello, has anyone experienced trasam HA-3? According to the description I saw it uses BUF634 and OPA637AU, the price tag is pretty high. So I wonder what gives them the confidence to put out that price tag and is it worth purchasing?
> I'm using an X7II with AM3A and AM5 btw



If I have FiiO X7II  with AM3A and AM5, I wouldn't consider bundling it with Trasam HA-3.  AM3A and AM5 from FiiO already have good components and high quality.   

You need something special, something that have a special sound signature.  For example, Aune B1S, it's a true class-A amplifier with fully discrete circuits, not integrated chips like OPA637 or BUF634.
https://penonaudio.com/Aune-B1s

Or portable tube amp.


----------



## Wiljen

Still no penon love at the house.  I'll report back as soon as I have the K5 in hand.


----------



## maxxevv (Nov 8, 2017)

Holypal said:


> If I have FiiO X7II  with AM3A and AM5, I wouldn't consider bundling it with Trasam HA-3.  AM3A and AM5 from FiiO already have good components and high quality.
> 
> You need something special, something that have a special sound signature.  For example, Aune B1S, it's a true class-A amplifier with fully discrete circuits, not integrated chips like OPA637 or BUF634.
> https://penonaudio.com/Aune-B1s
> ...



Agree. The AM3A and AM5 are pretty good as they are already. 

Don't know about its sound signature but these are touted as "Class A" and the picture seems to suggest as much. No integrated op-amps as far as I can see from the circuit.  Pretty affordable too.

Its a Breeze Audio E18 'discrete double differential' portable headphone amplifier. (whatever that means ..?)


----------



## Bluess

Holypal said:


> If I have FiiO X7II  with AM3A and AM5, I wouldn't consider bundling it with Trasam HA-3.  AM3A and AM5 from FiiO already have good components and high quality.
> 
> You need something special, something that have a special sound signature.  For example, Aune B1S, it's a true class-A amplifier with fully discrete circuits, not integrated chips like OPA637 or BUF634.
> https://penonaudio.com/Aune-B1s
> ...


I see, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Is there any where, besides searching ourselves, where to find the best deal on earphones from China on 11/11? Is there a thread here?


----------



## duo8

waveriderhawaii said:


> Is there any where, besides searching ourselves, where to find the best deal on earphones from China on 11/11? Is there a thread here?


Use aliprice to check price history, then find the store with the best discount for your favorite set.
Don't buy it just because it appears to be on a deep discount.


----------



## waveriderhawaii (Nov 9, 2017)

duo8 said:


> Use aliprice to check price history, then find the store with the best discount for your favorite set.
> Don't buy it just because it appears to be on a deep discount.



Thanks Duo. Was kinda hoping we would have a "Chi-fi Hot Deals" thread.


----------



## anmol

Gonna buy a chi-fi monitors during the 11/11 sale any recommendations under 100$? Don't mind if it's a over ear or iem just wanted to try out the Chinese stuff so is there something under 100 usd which is gonna blow me away?


----------



## ivo001

anmol said:


> Gonna buy a chi-fi monitors during the 11/11 sale any recommendations under 100$? Don't mind if it's a over ear or iem just wanted to try out the Chinese stuff so is there something under 100 usd which is gonna blow me away?


Maybe the Toneking Nine Tails for $101 or the TFZ Exclusive 5 for $69, although I have no experience, just read that they are very good.


----------



## Robert Turnbull

anmol said:


> Gonna buy a chi-fi monitors during the 11/11 sale any recommendations under 100$? Don't mind if it's a over ear or iem just wanted to try out the Chinese stuff so is there something under 100 usd which is gonna blow me away?



You can try the K3 Pro.. its got a similar sig to LZ A4 for under $100


----------



## peter123

Robert Turnbull said:


> You can try the K3 Pro.. its got a similar sig to LZ A4 for under $100



That's surprising, the K3 Pro and K3HD must sound really different from each other then.


----------



## snip3r77

Robert Turnbull said:


> You can try the K3 Pro.. its got a similar sig to LZ A4 for under $100



Can try VSonic gr07 already


----------



## tayo15

hi guys, anyone know how i can get the most discounts out of the 11.11 . I just want to spend under a $80, but i wanted to know how the coupons work exactly. Can i apply every $2 coupon or is there a limit, etc.


----------



## Qualcheduno (Nov 9, 2017)

tayo15 said:


> hi guys, anyone know how i can get the most discounts out of the 11.11 . I just want to spend under a $80, but i wanted to know how the coupons work exactly. Can i apply every $2 coupon or is there a limit, etc.


To see how many select coupons you can use, you have to check in the "discounts & coupons" under the product price: you should see "aliexpress select coupon" with something like "save up to 6 usd on orders over 65 usd",  so if the item price is of 65 usd, you can use up to 3 select coupons. You can also add the price of more items to reach the wanted price, as long as you're buying from the same seller.

The select coupons are applied after the store coupons, and the aliexpress coupons (like the $8 on order over $59 you can win in the shout game) are applied after the select coupons


----------



## vladstef

Qualcheduno said:


> To see how many select coupons you can use, you have to check in the "discounts & coupons" under the product price: you should see "aliexpress select coupon" with something like "save up to 6 usd on orders over 65 usd",  so if the item price is of 65 usd, you can use up to 3 select coupons. You can also add the price of more items to reach the wanted price, as long as you're buying from the same seller.
> 
> The select coupons are applied after the store coupons, and the aliexpress coupons (like the $8 on order over $59 you can win in the shout game) are applied after the select coupons



This is really good to know about coupons. I have two of these aliexpress coupons 8$ on order over..., does this mean that I can stack store coupon + a few of select coupons + both of these big aliexpress coupons on one order? Or I can only use one of the big ones?
Sorry for going off topic but I suspect a lot of people might be interested in this considering that 11.11 is nearing.


----------



## Qualcheduno

vladstef said:


> This is really good to know about coupons. I have two of these aliexpress coupons 8$ on order over..., does this mean that I can stack store coupon + a few of select coupons + both of these big aliexpress coupons on one order? Or I can only use one of the big ones?
> Sorry for going off topic but I suspect a lot of people might be interested in this considering that 11.11 is nearing.


Unfortunately aliexpress coupons cannot be stacked, so you can use only one of them.


----------



## ivo001

@HungryPanda Which do you prefer out of these IEM you own? Svara Red, TinAudio T2, **** XBA 6in1. They will all be around $33 on 11.11


----------



## tayo15

Anyone know any iems to recommend for 11.11 with a tight bass, emphasis on mids and highs, with great detail and clarity, soundstage, for under $100.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 9, 2017)

tayo15 said:


> Anyone know any iems to recommend for 11.11 with a tight bass, emphasis on mids and highs, with great detail and clarity, soundstage, for under $100.



TFZ Exclusive King. Your description is them to the T.


----------



## HiFiChris

I really hope the JoyBuy HiFiMan RE-400 deal was no scam since I don't want to deal with the PayPal refund procedure that always takes around 2 months...

For some weird reason the tracking status in the order overview has disappeared and the tracking number isn't traceable on 17track anymore either... Hmmm...


----------



## tayo15

B9Scrambler said:


> TFZ Exclusive King. You're description is them to the T.



Just read the reviews and they seem like what i am looking for, i have tried neutral and warm bassy and i just find that i need oomph. I love female vocals and while i do like the highs and mids, i tend to lean towards the sound of the ath ad900x over something like sony mdr v6 (7506).

Any other recomendations?

Also on 11.11 its gonna be going for $77 thats a nice deal either way.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 9, 2017)

HiFiChris said:


> I really hope the JoyBuy HiFiMan RE-400 deal was no scam since I don't want to deal with the PayPal refund procedure that always takes around 2 months...
> 
> For some weird reason the tracking status in the order overview has disappeared and the tracking number isn't traceable on 17track anymore either... Hmmm...



Thats not good. Should probably check my order...

*Edit: Mine were on route to Canuckland as of Nov 5*


----------



## eaglesgift

B9Scrambler said:


> TFZ Exclusive King. You're description is them to the T.


Would you say they're different enough to the Exclusive 5s to make it worth having both?


----------



## B9Scrambler

eaglesgift said:


> Would you say they're different enough to the Exclusive 5s to make it worth having both?



Yeah. I think they sound like they're from the same family, but the 5 adds a lot more to the low end and isn't quite as bright.


----------



## vladstef (Nov 9, 2017)

HiFiChris said:


> I really hope the JoyBuy HiFiMan RE-400 deal was no scam since I don't want to deal with the PayPal refund procedure that always takes around 2 months...
> 
> For some weird reason the tracking status in the order overview has disappeared and the tracking number isn't traceable on 17track anymore either... Hmmm...



Same thing with mine. Tracking was already a mess from the beginning, I just think that they have a bad system (aliexpress does this in a better fashion). Many people have reported that Joybuy is legit + Hifiman is back to its regular price on it (same link like the discounted re400) so I wouldn't worry just yet.


----------



## eaglesgift

B9Scrambler said:


> Yeah. I think they sound like they're from the same family, but the 5 adds a lot more to the low end and isn't quite as bright.


Thank you. I've got the 5 already and I really like them but I'd like to try the Kings too, especially if they've got a bigger soundstage/airier treble. I can live with a little less bass.


----------



## Gianluigib

B9Scrambler said:


> Thats not good. Should probably check my order...
> 
> *Edit: Mine were on route to Canuckland as of Nov 5*


Sorry b9scrambler,  for you the magaosi k3 pro is better than bgvp dm5 ??  Thanks


----------



## Skullophile

Had a quick look at Ali and it seems the big sellers have up'd their shipping price (anyone confirm this that has been paying more attention to it than me) add that to the Chinese holiday and it makes the 11.11 sale pretty pointless. Unless you buy multiple iems then fork out double what we should be paying for ems.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Gianluigib said:


> Sorry b9scrambler,  for you the magaosi k3 pro is better than bgvp dm5 ??  Thanks



Haven't tried the K3 Pro. Only have the Audbos rebadge of the original K3. I prefer the DM5 over it in some aspects. Covered that comparo in my DM5 review.


----------



## Ahmad313

Skullophile said:


> Had a quick look at Ali and it seems the big sellers have up'd their shipping price (anyone confirm this that has been paying more attention to it than me) add that to the Chinese holiday and it makes the 11.11 sale pretty pointless. Unless you buy multiple iems then fork out double what we should be paying for ems.


Yes,  i also noticed this ,  maybe they are trying to cover the discounts and coupons by this way,


----------



## Gianluigib

B9Scrambler said:


> Haven't tried the K3 Pro. Only have the Audbos rebadge of the original K3. I prefer the DM5 over it in some aspects. Covered that comparo in my DM5 review.


Ok thanks


----------



## Spelaeus

I'm pretty sure the tfz exclusive King is going to be my 11.11 buy too. NiceHCK will have them for $78.10. They can be had from the banned seller for a couple bucks cheaper, but I think I will pass for the peace of mind.


----------



## kova4a

Spelaeus said:


> I'm pretty sure the tfz exclusive King is going to be my 11.11 buy too. NiceHCK will have them for $78.10. They can be had from the banned seller for a couple bucks cheaper, but I think I will pass for the peace of mind.


Actually with all the discounts and coupons you can have it from NiceHCK for something like $62


----------



## Spelaeus

Also, I have not seen anybody mention it yet. But the Pinnacle PX is available on massdrop again, this time with their new in stock 2 to 3 business day shipping time rather than the usual wait. I'd seriously be considering grabbing them and ignoring the 11.11 sales if it weren't for the reviews about it being difficult to drive. I don't mind bringing my Cayin C5 with me most of the time, but I don't want to be married to the stack for a portable set up.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-mee-audio-pinnacle-px-iems


----------



## danimoca

vladstef said:


> Same thing with mine. Tracking was already a mess from the beginning, I just think that they have a bad system (aliexpress does this in a better fashion). Many people have reported that Joybuy is legit + Hifiman is back to its regular price on it (same link like the discounted re400) so I wouldn't worry just yet.



Happened to me just now also.


----------



## wastan

HungryPanda said:


> I'm sitting here listening to music with OKCSC M1 DIY that I got today. They do sound rather good even if they kinda look like something else but not exactly



Sorry to ping an old post, but can you say anything else about the OKCSC? What are they comparable to sound wise?


----------



## drag0nslayer

kova4a said:


> Actually with all the discounts and coupons you can have it from NiceHCK for something like $62


Whaaaaatt for like $62 really? but how ?


----------



## Selenium

C'mon now, the Hibiki is normally $60!
Sneaky bastards.


----------



## Qualcheduno

drag0nslayer said:


> Whaaaaatt for like $62 really? but how ?


78.10 is the discounted price, so if  we apply the 3 usd store coupon + 8usd select coupons + 8 usd aliexpress coupon, we have a final price of 59.10 usd


----------



## drag0nslayer

Qualcheduno said:


> 78.10 is the discounted price, so if  we apply the 3 usd store coupon + 8usd select coupons + 8 usd aliexpress coupon, we have a final price of 59.10 usd


which 8usd aliexpress coupon you are talking about? i haven't seen that one.


----------



## Qualcheduno (Nov 10, 2017)

drag0nslayer said:


> which 8usd aliexpress coupon you are talking about? i haven't seen that one.


The one you can win in the shout game (btw you don't have to shout, but simply to blow on the mic)


----------



## drag0nslayer

Qualcheduno said:


> The one you can win in the shout game (btw you don't have to shout, but simply blow on the mic)


Blow doesn't work on mine, is there any other way ?


----------



## kova4a (Nov 10, 2017)

drag0nslayer said:


> Whaaaaatt for like $62 really? but how ?


Well, I explained about the coupons few pages back. You gets lighly lower prices through the aliexpress mobile app. Also NiceHCk offers a $3 coupon for things in the 439-89 range. You can visit the homepage of the store and collect the $3 coupon by clicking on it. In addition for items above $77 NiceHCK provides an up to $8 discount, so you can grab four $2 aliexpress select coupons by playing the stupid 11.11 games both on the site and the mobile app. Select coupons are pretty easy to get. You can buy them for 10 coins each too. Also you can get either $2 and 3 Aliexpress coupons by playing the shout game on the app or check for the coupon rains in the mobile app (put the mic of the phone next to a speaker - I managed tyo reach the highest level even through my headphones - of course amped to distortion). Right now there are like 3 rains per day, but you have to check at what time they happen and convert in to your local time. On 11 there will be more rains and now you get a $5 coupon on all items above $25. So you can get 3+8+5, which is a $16 discount on a item for $78 through the app, so ~$62


----------



## Qualcheduno

drag0nslayer said:


> Blow doesn't work on mine, is there any other way ?


Put your phone in front of a speaker and blast some music.


----------



## kova4a

If you catch a coupon rain you don't need to play the shout game as the $5 coupon supersedes the lower ones as you can apply only one Aliexpress coupon aside from the Select coupons and the seller's coupons.  Of course, if you are going to buy multiple items from different sellers it's always good to have more coupons even if not the highest possible.


----------



## ivo001

Coupon rain times and rules
If you just type PT time in google, it should give you the time it currently is there.


----------



## Selenium

Has anyone ever tired the TK11?


----------



## Rendster

How do i get a rain coupon? Do i need to check gameland every now and then to catch it?


----------



## Orac

ivo001 said:


> Coupon rain times and rules
> If you just type PT time in google, it should give you the time it currently is there.



Can we get coupons without using an app? I don't have Android or iOS, pretty much just use Linux these days.



Selenium said:


> C'mon now, the Hibiki is normally $60!
> Sneaky bastards.



Standard practice for so many stores unfortunately :|


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 10, 2017)

Went 0 for 2 on a couple of Borofone models.  1st has a terrible channel imbalance (like 30dB) and the 2nd the right channel drops out about every 30-60 seconds.    My advice would be look elsewhere.  So far the best of the cheapie 2 piece bluetooth sets has been the syllable d9.  The riversong air x2 isnt bad but sounds pretty compressed/recessed compared to the D9.  I've got 4 more of the micro bluetooth sets coming  (2 SmartOmi and a QCY and a TWS model) so maybe one of those will be a gem.

Thus far, bluetooth utopia has been elusive to say the least.


----------



## Robert Turnbull

peter123 said:


> That's surprising, the K3 Pro and K3HD must sound really different from each other then.



Cant say for the K3 HD.. Too poor now  The A4 is still my fav IEM, to my ears the K3 Pro has a similar shaped V, but not as resolving as the A4...


----------



## Ahmad313

Wiljen said:


> Went 0 for 2 on a couple of Borofone models.  1st has a terrible channel imbalance (like 30dB) and the 2nd the right channel drops out about every 30-60 seconds.    My advice would be look elsewhere.  So far the best of the cheapie 2 piece bluetooth sets has been the syllable d9.  The riversong air x2 isnt bad but sounds pretty compressed/recessed compared to the D9.  I've got 4 more of the micro bluetooth sets coming  (2 SmartOmi and a QCY and a TWS model) so maybe one of those will be a gem.
> 
> Thus far, bluetooth utopia has been elusive to say the least.


Have you receive your K5 ,??


----------



## Skullophile

Selenium said:


> Has anyone ever tired the TK11?


TK11 is a less refined sounding TK12 which isn't very refined sounding in the first place. Really coloured sound which is good or bad, depending on how you hear at it.


----------



## Selenium

Skullophile said:


> TK11 is a less refined sounding TK12 which isn't very refined sounding in the first place. Really coloured sound which is good or bad, depending on how you hear at it.



By "refined" do you mean balanced/neutral/uncolored?


----------



## Skullophile

Refined is like a high end prossie, unrefined is akin to an old haggard transvestite street walker with cheap drugs squeezing through the veins flicking bottle caps at you telling you that that's the colour you are after.

Or unrefined is like slapping drivers in a shell and calling it a day.


----------



## snip3r77

B9Scrambler said:


> Yeah. I think they sound like they're from the same family, but the 5 adds a lot more to the low end and isn't quite as bright.


Ex 5 more lows than king ?


----------



## B9Scrambler

snip3r77 said:


> Ex 5 more lows than king ?



Similarly great extension with more mid-bass umph, and in general just more low end emphasis.


----------



## snip3r77

B9Scrambler said:


> Similarly great extension with more mid-bass umph, and in general just more low end emphasis.


And smaller foot print


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Went 0 for 2 on a couple of Borofone models.  1st has a terrible channel imbalance (like 30dB) and the 2nd the right channel drops out about every 30-60 seconds.    My advice would be look elsewhere.  So far the best of the cheapie 2 piece bluetooth sets has been the syllable d9.  The riversong air x2 isnt bad but sounds pretty compressed/recessed compared to the D9.  I've got 4 more of the micro bluetooth sets coming  (2 SmartOmi and a QCY and a TWS model) so maybe one of those will be a gem.
> 
> Thus far, bluetooth utopia has been elusive to say the least.



The Syllable D9x looks interesting: https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_949423.html

And it's promising that you like it's little brother (Syllable D9).


----------



## Slater

Skullophile said:


> Refined is like a high end prossie, unrefined is akin to an old haggard transvestite street walker with cheap drugs squeezing through the veins flicking bottle caps at you telling you that that's the colour you are after.
> 
> Or unrefined is like slapping drivers in a shell and calling it a day.



haha, priceless comparison


----------



## Wiljen

Ahmad313 said:


> Have you receive your K5 ,??


nope, still no sign of a couple good ones I am waiting on.  Story of life all the bills arrive on-time but all the good stuff takes 3 extra weeks to show up.


----------



## Holypal

The SD6 6BA iem is sales at $115, very tempting.  Is it good?

I also looked at Magaosi K5, but it doesn't have discount for 11.11


----------



## scottanz

Anyone knows whats close to the sound of Ostry Kc06A?
After owning so many pairs of Chinese IEM's I still can't find a better version of it XD

To owners of the Kc06A, how would you describe the sound signature of it?
Would you consider them warm?

I find them balanced with the right bump in bass and huge headspace, just makes any music I listen to sound so good
Even though they are just a single dynamic driver I have yet to find any budget hybrids that win it. 
Unfortunately the cable on mine is cracking away, If yours are not cracked yet I'd suggest wiping the oils away from them after use to extend its service life as the material for the cables are bad


----------



## peter123

Holypal said:


> The SD6 6BA iem is sales at $115, very tempting.  Is it good?
> 
> I also looked at Magaosi K5, but it doesn't have discount for 11.11



I'm considering the SD7 myself, 4BA+1DD. Will be less then $130 before coupons....


----------



## Sound Eq (Nov 10, 2017)

i am so surprised by aliexpress line of iems like the knock off for shure 846, anf then there iems with 10BA+ Dynamic

did anyone try those iems , there are even iems with 18 BA

i really want to buy something from Aliexpress, and my budget is up to 600 usd, now I want something that is really a great iem, did anyone buy those on alliexpress that are above 300 usd

also what is the concesus here for which is the most liked chinese brand iem


----------



## Metalboyy

Sound Eq said:


> did anyone try those iems , there are even iems with 18 BA



I have a 18ba from nicehck. Its actually the best iem I have ever heard. Better than Perfect Seal Lab Deca, NT6 Pro. Planning on getting the 10ba+1dd.


----------



## Sound Eq

Metalboyy said:


> I have a 18ba from nicehck. Its actually the best iem I have ever heard. Better than Perfect Seal Lab Deca, NT6 Pro. Planning on getting the 10ba+1dd.


so how come no info on these what so ever


----------



## Metalboyy

Sound Eq said:


> so how come no info on these what so ever



They are not very popular here.


----------



## Sound Eq

Metalboyy said:


> They are not very popular here.



i do not see them being mentioned anywhere on english sites


----------



## Metalboyy

Sound Eq said:


> i do not see them being mentioned anywhere on english sites



They seem to be rather popular in china atleast.


----------



## Sound Eq

still this is headfi and many Chinese companies made it over here on headfi, so if they were so great I am sure someone would just mentioned a word or two about them


----------



## Slater

Metalboyy said:


> I have a 18ba from nicehck. Its actually the best iem I have ever heard. Better than Perfect Seal Lab Deca, NT6 Pro. Planning on getting the 10ba+1dd.



Linky link?

Are they UIEM or CIEM?


----------



## duo8

Sound Eq said:


> i am so surprised by aliexpress line of iems like the knock off for shure 846, anf then there iems with 10BA+ Dynamic
> 
> did anyone try those iems , there are even iems with 18 BA
> 
> ...


There's a review of a 846 clone here: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...ed_to_try_my_luck_on_these_chinese_se846_diy/
I've seen DIY models copying the LPF design of the 846 even


----------



## tayo15

If I get the TFZ exclusive king, is getting the tin audio t2 redundant?


----------



## Sound Eq

do those 18 ba really sound good, or are they just throwing in ba's without any knowledge

i am very suspicious if they have the experience in tuning those iems

i once was recommended to buy chinese brand iems, like sendiy and it was awful


----------



## Wil

Sound Eq said:


> do those 18 ba really sound good, or are they just throwing in ba's without any knowledge
> 
> i am very suspicious if they have the experience in tuning those iems
> 
> i once was recommended to buy chinese brand iems, like sendiy and it was awful



I have the niceHCK Dz7 hybrid. It’s - to my ears - an abject failure. The bass is non existent with a thin and reedy sounding midrange ( sucked out ). The only redeeming factor that I can think of is that it has a nice enough treble with enough extensive and it’s pretty damn comfortable
To wear.


----------



## Sound Eq

Wil said:


> I have the niceHCK Dz7 hybrid. It’s - to my ears - an abject failure. The bass is non existent with a thin and reedy sounding midrange ( sucked out ). The only redeeming factor that I can think of is that it has a nice enough treble with enough extensive and it’s pretty damn comfortable
> To wear.



thanks and that is what i expected, as its not just throwing in drivers, its all about tuning which makes an iem great sounding

when i see 18 BA on aliexpress, yes at first it can be tempting, but man those if tuned bad it will be a huge waste of money


----------



## duo8

They can tune and they do have the tool to (couplers, dummy head, ...). It's just they sometimes decide to make some batshit insane thing for no reason.


----------



## Selenium

I'm tempted by a few things, such as the Toneking Ninetail, and the Macaw GT600s Pro... But. Also, the Kinera H3 is only $70!

But I might be getting the Sony EX1000 here in a few days and I'm very intrigued by the Magoasi K5 so I should probably hold off and just pick up a cable or something.


----------



## demo-to (Nov 11, 2017)

Holypal said:


> The SD6 6BA iem is sales at $115, very tempting.  Is it good?
> 
> I also looked at Magaosi K5, but it doesn't have discount for 11.11


I had the SD6 6BA a couple of days and I found them not bad at all with slightly enhanced but punchy and speedy mid bass and overall good clarity and much details. But the mids and highs tuning did not meet my expectations looking for a neutral and natural IEM. The SD6 is very coloured there. I have no graph but think of many peaks and dips. Unharmounious.
If you consider to spend this amount of money in a Multi BA I would suggest the Brainwavz B200 ever over the 6BA. But these you don't get on Aliexpress 11/11


----------



## SomeTechNoob (Nov 11, 2017)

First time posting in this thread.  Looking for some cable-down earbuds!  Any recommendations around the $20 range?  I'd like to take advantage of the 11/11 sales on ali/gearbest.

I have my eye on the Boarseman CX98 for ~$14 but I have no idea if that's a sale or not.  My current favorite IEMS are my KZ ZS5 v1s, so a sound signature similar to that would be nice.  I like mids!

edit: bought CX98s and MEMT X5s for $25 total or so.


----------



## Sound Eq

duo8 said:


> They can tune and they do have the tool to (couplers, dummy head, ...). It's just they sometimes decide to make some bat**** insane thing for no reason.


well how come only the cheap stuff get mentioned here, while mid priced iems barley get mentioned in this thread


----------



## Sound Eq

demo-to said:


> I had the SD6 6BA a couple of days and I found them not bad at all with slightly enhanced but punchy and speedy mid bass and overall good clarity and much details. But the mids and highs tuning did not meet my expectations looking for a neutral and natural IEM. The SD6 is very coloured there. I have no graph but think of many peaks and dips. Unharmounious.
> If you consider to spend this amount of money in a Multi BA I would suggest the Brainwavz B200 ever over the 6BA. But these you don't get on Aliexpress 11/11



thanks the main reason is to try those insane 18 BA iems, as that is out of norm in drivers count or the 10BA + DD, but no info what so ever. For me to try those chinese iems is to get things that are not found in other companies. But its a big gamble due to lack of any feedback


----------



## duo8

Sound Eq said:


> well how come only the cheap stuff get mentioned here, while mid priced iems barley get mentioned in this thread


Because no one is willing to buy them, or they have their own thread already.


----------



## zedbg

I still cannot decide which one to buy Toneking Ninetail or Macaw GT600S any advice ?


----------



## Sound Eq

so which ones are a safe buy for great sound quality, as to be honest paying over 300 usd for something with no feedback what so ever is non sense


----------



## Metalboyy

Slater said:


> Are they UIEM or CIEM?



They are UIEM


----------



## Selenium

zedbg said:


> I still cannot decide which one to buy Toneking Ninetail or Macaw GT600S any advice ?



Lol same conundrum here...only I'm leaning towards the 9T because I'd rather have the 600 Pro. It's in my cart right now. MUST. RESIST.


----------



## peter123

Sound Eq said:


> so which ones are a safe buy for great sound quality, as to be honest paying over 300 usd for something with no feedback what so ever is non sense



The Brainwavz B400 is getting a lot of great reviews. Haven't got my pair yet but at least there's plenty of information about them and most of them are very positive.


----------



## crabdog

Some news for fans of the MEMT X5: new model MEMT R7 hybrid coming soon. I'll be able to give early impressions within a week or two, along with the X5s (upgraded X5).


----------



## vegetaleb

Should I get a KQZ W1 Pro with 11.11 or you have another pair of iem *with memory wires* under 13$ with the 11.11?
already have KZ ATES and ZS3


----------



## HiFiChris

Sound Eq said:


> i am so surprised by aliexpress line of iems like the knock off for shure 846, anf then there iems with 10BA+ Dynamic
> 
> did anyone try those iems , there are even iems with 18 BA
> 
> ...



I have no idea about most of those inexpensive bazillion-driver AlieExpress IEMs - some could be really good, some could be quite good, and some could suck quite a bit, and as the ancient saying goes, "more drivers don't automatically mean better sound".


HiFiChris said:


> Has any of you, especially those who have the Fidue A65, TTPod T1 (non-E), Fostex TE-02, Havi B3 Pro I or any other affordable dynamic driver in-ear that I might have as well, got any experience with the mifo R1 (https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_824591.html)? I've never heard of the brand, but the build and design look quite nice for a <$25 IEM.



Anyone?


----------



## BramblexD

Any suggestions for nice mmcx (optionally balanced) wires?


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> I'm tempted by a few things, such as the Toneking Ninetail, and the Macaw GT600s Pro... But. Also, the Kinera H3 is only $70!
> 
> But I might be getting the Sony EX1000 here in a few days and I'm very intrigued by the Magoasi K5 so I should probably hold off and just pick up a cable or something.


I read h3 is epic treble hot. I’m looking st TFZ king


----------



## s4tch

BramblexD said:


> Any suggestions for nice mmcx (optionally balanced) wires?


https://penonaudio.com/OURAR-Ti7-Upgrade-Cable

this is said to be a good one. i haven't checked ali lately, so it might not be featured in the current 11.11 sale.


----------



## snip3r77

Sound Eq said:


> well how come only the cheap stuff get mentioned here, while mid priced iems barley get mentioned in this thread



Because ppl are cheap lol. I’m planning to get to TFZ king due to favourable review


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> Because ppl are cheap lol. I’m planning to get to TFZ king due to favourable review


I'll take the TNT over the King err' day.


----------



## Biachplz

My Vsonic GR07 classics are dying :'( any budget chi fi that are neutral/balanced that i should get on the 11.11 sale?


----------



## HiFiChris

Sometimes I really wonder if the people who solder headphone and IEM drivers and cables even care about the correct phase at all - and that's not only true for the budget range. Sigh.


----------



## Ahmad313

Wil said:


> I have the niceHCK Dz7 hybrid. It’s - to my ears - an abject failure. The bass is non existent with a thin and reedy sounding midrange ( sucked out ). The only redeeming factor that I can think of is that it has a nice enough treble with enough extensive and it’s pretty damn comfortable
> To wear.


OMG,  DZ7s are well known for their mid range and has a reputation as one the best price to performance iem,


----------



## snip3r77

crabdog said:


> I'll take the TNT over the King err' day.


What is TNT?


----------



## Slazyel

Guys, any suggestion for an upgrade from 1more triple driver? I am considering the tmz king or the pinnacle P1/P2. Any suggestion that is at a good deal on aliexpress today?


----------



## Selenium

snip3r77 said:


> What is TNT?



Toneking Ninetail.


----------



## HiFiChris

HiFiChris said:


> Sub-bass, sub-bassier, KingYou KM03: http://frequency-response.blogspot.com/2017/11/KingYou-KM03-Frequency-Response.html
> 
> (Sub-) Bass quality isn't good at all though - very soft and lacks differentiation. Too bad, since otherwise it isn't even bad and nicely smooth, inoffensive and warm. Definitely not a relevant in-ear.



... and here comes the KM02: http://frequency-response.blogspot.com/2017/11/kingyou-km02-frequency-response.html


  

That treble spike isn't as horrible as it looks on the graph. Still metallic and artificial though. The bass appears a bit tighter and cleaner compared to the KM03. Midrange unfortunately doesn't come all that close though and sounds a bit hollow and not as detailed. The KM03 has got the more natural midrange and treble response. Both unfortunately appear disconnected in the lows, and the KM02 also does so in the treble. Not really sure what to think about it. Think I prefer the KM03, an in-ear that isn't really good either though, over it - I'd definitely take my KZ ATE, the HDS1 or Xiaomi Mi Piston Colorful Starter Edition over both any day.

Build quality of the shells is really good though - fully made of metal and no sharp edges or other cr@p. And it's got a chin-slider as well as nice (single-button) remote control. The included ear tips are good as well, and the type of storage pouch is quite similar to  the Fidue A65's.
That cable though - no, no, no. Design of my Sennheiser IE 800 but with red instead of green threads, but appears to be closer to the NuForce NE800M's crappy cable (as if the Sennheiser's wasn't already bad enough). Yikes.


----------



## Slazyel

Anyone has any information on this? 1more Spearhead


----------



## leobigfield

Does anyone knows the toneking TS5 4BA + 1DD? They are U$88 at their recently opened store on ALI!

https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/pro...41.html?spm=a2g03.12010608.0.0.1f9a1761sjDQBh


----------



## thelonius97

leobigfield said:


> Does anyone knows the toneking TS5 4BA + 1DD? They are U$88 at their recently opened store on ALI!
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/pro...41.html?spm=a2g03.12010608.0.0.1f9a1761sjDQBh


Are you sure the store is legit?


----------



## CoiL

Looks like fake store with shells off the cheap Fonge T01 with different faceplate. Someone is trying to rip off ppl imo.

Btw, I inserted my AE coins too early thinking they will count and now I`m without 8$ discount from any seller. 
Do You guys think it is reasonable to skip buying TinAudio T2 for 33$ and save up for Toneking Ninetail ?
If I could use my coins again, I would buy T2 for 25$ for sure!... but oh no...


----------



## Wiljen

After doing a little searching and finding nothing that really leapt out at me, I went to the classifieds here and decided to buy Lurk's AKG N40 - it was the best deal I'd seen at roughly 1/2 off the actual MSRP and most of $100 off the best price I'd seen.   Remember to hunt the classifieds here as they have produced most of the best deals I have gotten.


----------



## tayo15 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sound Eq said:


> well how come only the cheap stuff get mentioned here, while mid priced iems barley get mentioned in this thread



Because it's easier to draw people in when you recommend budget iems that can showcase what chifi can bring. Once you realize that chifi can and will compete with more traditional brands, you will do your own research and look for higher stuff. I started out with the Monks Plus and Headroom Ms16, just order my first tfz kings, we as close to buying the TNT but I like brighter sounds, again another thing is that right now chifi is evolving to the point that alot of newer stuff coming out will wow a lot of people, you night spend a huge amount on one thing and realize something just came out that may surpass it and be curious.

Also don't make me drop another $84 I'm getting broke q.q


----------



## tayo15

crabdog said:


> I'll take the TNT over the King err' day.



It's preference, the king design is safe, and if you like brighter tone it might be better for you. For example I can appreciate relaxed signatures but they bore me, I always come back to lush vocals and sweet highs over bass and recessed highs any day. That being said the TNT looks better built, nice looking cable, and the filters add a layer of customizability.


----------



## Ahmad313

leobigfield said:


> Does anyone knows the toneking TS5 4BA + 1DD? They are U$88 at their recently opened store on ALI!
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/pro...41.html?spm=a2g03.12010608.0.0.1f9a1761sjDQBh


I never see this one on any other store ,  are you sure this is original from Toneking,??


----------



## leobigfield

thelonius97 said:


> Are you sure the store is legit?





CoiL said:


> Looks like fake store with shells off the cheap Fonge T01 with different faceplate. Someone is trying to rip off ppl imo.
> 
> Btw, I inserted my AE coins too early thinking they will count and now I`m without 8$ discount from any seller.
> Do You guys think it is reasonable to skip buying TinAudio T2 for 33$ and save up for Toneking Ninetail ?
> If I could use my coins again, I would buy T2 for 25$ for sure!... but oh no...



Chi Kong Hui (Penon Audio) put that link on a facebook group saying that they (Toneking) opened their official store on Ali 11.11.


----------



## crabdog

tayo15 said:


> It's preference, the king design is safe, and if you like brighter tone it might be better for you. For example I can appreciate relaxed signatures but they bore me, I always come back to lush vocals and sweet highs over bass and recessed highs any day. That being said the TNT looks better built, nice looking cable, and the filters add a layer of customizability.


I can tell you the TNT has very lush vocals and sweet highs which are smooth but not recessed. The bass has plenty of body but is not at all exaggerated. Don't write it off before you've heard it for yourself.


----------



## crabdog

leobigfield said:


> Does anyone knows the toneking TS5 4BA + 1DD? They are U$88 at their recently opened store on ALI!
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/pro...41.html?spm=a2g03.12010608.0.0.1f9a1761sjDQBh


This is interesting. In some of the photos the join on the faceplate looks a bit rough but that definitely looks like a Toneking cable which is excellent btw.


----------



## Sound Eq

crabdog said:


> I can tell you the TNT has very lush vocals and sweet highs which are smooth but not recessed. The bass has plenty of body but is not at all exaggerated. Don't write it off before you've heard it for yourself.



so is TNT a good buy compared to what else is being mentioned here, can u compare it to a well known iem that get mentioned on headfi from companies we know of


----------



## Spelaeus

Anybody know comply/foam size for the tfz king? I've got a ton of the Aliexpress knockoff t400/t500 4.9mm foam tips for my kz iems and was wondering if they would fit the king too.


----------



## tayo15

crabdog said:


> I can tell you the TNT has very lush vocals and sweet highs which are smooth but not recessed. The bass has plenty of body but is not at all exaggerated. Don't write it off before you've heard it for yourself.



If only AE could keep this sale till 11/24 I'd buy both and, I'm not trying to spend more right now. Based on the reviews the TFZ seem to fit my preferences, I have own, the momentums m2, b&o h6 second gen, Mrspeaker mad Dogs, ad900x, hd25 ii, NAD Viso hp50, mdr v6, mdr 1000x, Audeze sine, and in the end I prefer the ad900x and the mdr v6, the mdr v6 can be fatiguing but I still appreciate them on certain tracks, the ad900x was my favorite just bad design on headband and the pads were shallow, but the vocals were the bread and butter.


----------



## crabdog

Sound Eq said:


> so is TNT a good buy compared to what else is being mentioned here, can u compare it to a well known iem that get mentioned on headfi from companies we know of


Well like I said I'd take it over the TFZ King and the Series 4. Definitely a step above the Kinera H3. It sounds a lot like a hybrid because of its ability to create space and layers between sounds but because it's a single dynamic it's more cohesive and sounds more organic than most hybrids. Definitely my pick at the $100 mark from the ones I've heard.


----------



## Adide (Nov 11, 2017)

After much reading and help from local connoisseurs I've myself decided to take my chances with TNT as well.

I have the feeling that TinAudio T2 is more or less a sidegrade compared to my current ZS5 (which I like very much) - thanks @B9Scrambler for the quick comparison - so I struck that one off as not much of an upgrade if any.
For me the finalists were TFZ King and TNT (and to a lesser extent the Macaw GT600s).

I'm a bit concerned about fit and isolation but in the end I've chosen TNT for its versatility and for seeing how @crabdog is praising them as one of the best under 150.
I think fit wise I'll be ok as I have biggish ears.

TNT can be as low as 73 euros at NiceHCK, even lower if you have one of the AliE 8 or 5 dollar coupons (still hunting for one in the Rain game) so that's pretty nice compared to 110 euros regular price.
Good luck to you all as well.


----------



## crabdog

Adide said:


> After much reading and help from local connoisseurs I've myself decided to take my chances with TNT as well.
> 
> I have the feeling that TinAudio T2 is more or less a sidegrade compared to my current ZS5 (which I like very much) - thanks @B9Scrambler for the quick comparison - so I struck that one off as not much of an upgrade if any.
> For me the finalists were TFZ King and TNT (and to a lesser extent the Macaw GT600s).
> ...


Wow $73 is a great price! Hope you enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## Slazyel

Adide said:


> After much reading and help from local connoisseurs I've myself decided to take my chances with TNT as well.
> 
> I have the feeling that TinAudio T2 is more or less a sidegrade compared to my current ZS5 (which I like very much) - thanks @B9Scrambler for the quick comparison - so I struck that one off as not much of an upgrade if any.
> For me the finalists were TFZ King and TNT (and to a lesser extent the Macaw GT600s).
> ...


Can you send me the link?


----------



## Slazyel

crabdog said:


> Wow $73 is a great price! Hope you enjoy them as much as I do.


Is this TNT better than the 1more Triple Driver?


----------



## Adide

Slazyel said:


> Can you send me the link?



2017 New MusicMaker KTONEKING Nine Tail In Ear Earphone Full Alloy Earphone Nine Tunes HIFI Fever Metal Headset MMCX Earphone
http://s.aliexpress.com/3EnmYbI3
(from AliExpress Android)

My math says 84 euros mobile deal - 4 euro store coupon - 7 euro select coupons. Haven't bought them yet though, hunting for a 5 dollar rain coupon still.


----------



## Holypal

Are these new? VEclan monk iems, Monk IE Biggy and Small.
They have single 13.5mm dynamic driver and N50 magnet. Biggy has impedance at 80 ohm and Small is 24 ohm. Both are priced at around 50 USD.


----------



## Skullophile

Check out this seller on Ali

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1213684

They do $4 Epacket so it blows the other sellers out of the water. Hck, One who should not be named and Ak (same store anyway).


----------



## Sound Eq

Holypal said:


> Are these new? VEclan monk iems, Monk IE Biggy and Small.
> They have single 13.5mm dynamic driver and N50 magnet. Biggy has impedance at 80 ohm and Small is 24 ohm. Both are priced at around 50 USD.



are those on aliexpress


----------



## kova4a

Holypal said:


> Are these new? VEclan monk iems, Monk IE Biggy and Small.
> They have single 13.5mm dynamic driver and N50 magnet. Biggy has impedance at 80 ohm and Small is 24 ohm. Both are priced at around 50 USD.


Yeah, they are new - and they are 60 bucks for both together


----------



## Holypal

kova4a said:


> Yeah, they are new - and they are 60 bucks for both together



Hope they're available on Ali soon


----------



## Orac

Is Yaoyaotiger on AliExpress a store known to Head-Fi'ers? a good shop to buy from or one to avoid?


----------



## thejoker13

Orac said:


> Is Yaoyaotiger on AliExpress a store known to Head-Fi'ers? a good shop to buy from or one to avoid?


I've bought several things from them and haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## 1clearhead

waveriderhawaii said:


> Has anyone tried these from MaGaosi/HIiLisening? "With Tuning Filters 1BA With 1DD HIFI Bass Metal Shell Headset With Replaceable MMCX Wire". They are listed as the "S8" on MaGaosi/HLSX/HIiLisening's site. At least I think those are the S8. Their website is horrible. I bet @1clearhead either has them or will have them soon. http://www.hilisening.com
> 
> US $99.00 / piece
> 
> ...



Yea, had these for quite a while now and they share a similar sound signature with the PRO HD, but the resolution is much better and significant on these. They should be called the "Magic Beans", since they look pretty much like a bean.


----------



## Orac

thejoker13 said:


> I've bought several things from them and haven't had any issues yet.



Thanks. I've added the store to my bookmarks. Do you know if they routinely mark the package value correctly for customs processing, or do they mark value low to save customers costs?


----------



## thejoker13

Orac said:


> Thanks. I've added the store to my bookmarks. Do you know if they routinely mark the package value correctly for customs processing, or do they mark value low to save customers costs?


I can't answer that one.


Orac said:


> Thanks. I've added the store to my bookmarks. Do you know if they routinely mark the package value correctly for customs processing, or do they mark value low to save customers costs?


Sorry, but I can't answer your question. I do know they're responsive to questions, so it wouldn't hurt to just ask them.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> After doing a little searching and finding nothing that really leapt out at me, I went to the classifieds here and decided to buy Lurk's AKG N40 - it was the best deal I'd seen at roughly 1/2 off the actual MSRP and most of $100 off the best price I'd seen.   Remember to hunt the classifieds here as they have produced most of the best deals I have gotten.



Good choice man! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## peter123

Orac said:


> Thanks. I've added the store to my bookmarks. Do you know if they routinely mark the package value correctly for customs processing, or do they mark value low to save customers costs?



I've also used them a couple of times without any issues.

I always tell them how I prefer things to be and they do it that way. There's of course no guarantee but it has worked for me.


----------



## peter123

Holypal said:


> Are these new? VEclan monk iems, Monk IE Biggy and Small.
> They have single 13.5mm dynamic driver and N50 magnet. Biggy has impedance at 80 ohm and Small is 24 ohm. Both are priced at around 50 USD.



Yeah, $40 each or $60 for both. 

The way I understand it they're for existing customers of VE only (I believe one needs to have minimum two purchases from them or something like that) so I don't think they'll be available on Aliexpress anytime soon.


----------



## Holypal

peter123 said:


> Yeah, $40 each or $60 for both.
> 
> The way I understand it they're for existing customers of VE only (I believe one needs to have minimum two purchases from them or something like that) so I don't think they'll be available on Aliexpress anytime soon.



The biggie is very tempting. I saw them on sale in VEclan's taobao store in 11.11. So I thought it would be on Ali soon.


----------



## Orac

thejoker13 said:


> Sorry, but I can't answer your question. I do know they're responsive to questions, so it wouldn't hurt to just ask them.





peter123 said:


> I've also used them a couple of times without any issues.
> 
> I always tell them how I prefer things to be and they do it that way. There's of course no guarantee but it has worked for me.



Thanks both 

Right now I have Penon Audio, Shenzhen Audio, NiceHCK, Yaoyaotiger and Joybuy on my list of trustworthy sellers. Seems like a pretty selection to cover most brands.

Maybe I will add Aoshida to that list if they are also good?


----------



## peter123

Holypal said:


> The biggie is very tempting. I saw them on sale in VEclan's taobao store in 11.11. So I thought it would be on Ali soon.



Ok, maybe they've changed the policy after all.


----------



## BramblexD

I recall Lee saying on his facebook he needs to prepare something for 11.11, so that might have been the launch of the biggies on taobao.
But for international fans to buy the bundle you currently need to email him personally and have him approve it, the instructions are on the VE facebook.
I should be getting mine in less than a week, pretty hyped.


----------



## Sebilion

Guys, I need your help, I found on amazon the audio technica ATH-IM04. It has great reviews and they are not much more expensive than the lz a4 that I am thinking of buying. Are they much better than the lz a4? Are they worth buying? Should I get them or are the LZ A4 better for the price?


----------



## s4tch

Wiljen said:


> After doing a little searching and finding nothing that really leapt out at me, I went to the classifieds here and decided to buy Lurk's AKG N40 - it was the best deal I'd seen at roughly 1/2 off the actual MSRP and most of $100 off the best price I'd seen.   Remember to hunt the classifieds here as they have produced most of the best deals I have gotten.


good. let us know what you think of it. it's my favorite iem i own, and one of the most likeable that i've heard. not the most technical, but it's creamy, smooth, silky, a neverending session every evening.


----------



## Adide

Orac said:


> Right now I have Penon Audio, Shenzhen Audio, NiceHCK, Yaoyaotiger and Joybuy on my list of trustworthy sellers.



You might also want to check AK Audio Store. Great feedback score from many customers and a great personal experience with them.


----------



## Saoshyant

Ordered the Auglamour RT-1, really hoping it has an interesting sound.  Still debating the TNT, but the 11.11 discount isn't exactly huge so waiting doesn't bother me.


----------



## tayo15

Saoshyant said:


> Ordered the Auglamour RT-1, really hoping it has an interesting sound.  Still debating the TNT, but the 11.11 discount isn't exactly huge so waiting doesn't bother me.



Yeah I see more reviews on the TFZ exclusive king and almost none to few on the nine tails. If I dislike the king bed I'll either go for the nine tails or pioneer ch9t.


----------



## Saoshyant

tayo15 said:


> Yeah I see more reviews on the TFZ exclusive king and almost none to few on the nine tails. If I dislike the king bed I'll either go for the nine tails or pioneer ch9t.



My main concern is I have comfort issues with IEMs a little worse than most, and given the odd shape, I may wait until I see a used pair pop up on forums.


----------



## groucho69

peter123 said:


> Yeah, $40 each or $60 for both.
> 
> The way I understand it they're for existing customers of VE only (I believe one needs to have minimum two purchases from them or something like that) so I don't think they'll be available on Aliexpress anytime soon.



Comes up at $120 for me


----------



## peter123

groucho69 said:


> Comes up at $120 for me



I'd contact Lee before making a purchase, I'm sure he'll help you out.


----------



## BramblexD

groucho69 said:


> Comes up at $120 for me


The $120 price is to discourage people from paying for it.
You have to add it to your basket and checkout (without paying), then email Lee with your order number and a bunch of information.
If he replies, your order will have been automatically changed to cost $60 and you can checkout properly.
I don't know what happens if you pay the $120, likely he'll just cancel the order.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> Good choice man! You won't be disappointed!


lurk is the coolest


----------



## groucho69 (Nov 11, 2017)

BramblexD said:


> I recall Lee saying on his facebook he needs to prepare something for 11.11, so that might have been the launch of the biggies on taobao.
> But for international fans to buy the bundle you currently need to email him personally and have him approve it, the instructions are on the VE facebook.
> I should be getting mine in less than a week, pretty hyped.



I can't find that on the FB page. Can you please PM me the details?

Edit: Got it in the cart but no order number?

Edit 2: Got it!


----------



## Slazyel

Is the 1MORE DESIGN Official Store really official? Can someome recomend it? Do they sell original stuff? I really want to try that new 1more spearhead.


----------



## tayo15

Saoshyant said:


> My main concern is I have comfort issues with IEMs a little worse than most, and given the odd shape, I may wait until I see a used pair pop up on forums.



Did you get the TFZ king? Yeah same that's why I'm saying the TNT has a weird design idk how I'd feel with it. I too will lurk for a used pair.


----------



## Holypal (Nov 11, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> I can't find that on the FB page. Can you please PM me the details?
> 
> Edit: Got it in the cart but no order number?
> 
> Edit 2: Got it!



I got it


----------



## ivo001 (Nov 14, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> Comes up at $120 for me



I'll quote from the facebook group posted on 7 november:


> place your order , DO NOT pay till I adjust the price to 60usd~
> 
> shipping method will be free for ePacket , hk airmail registered , 4px (for SG & MY)
> 
> ...


----------



## Saoshyant (Nov 11, 2017)

I haven't tried out any of the TFZ line yet, although I probably should.  My main interest in the TNT is the adjustable sound due to it's design.  My last big Chi-Fi purchase was 2 years ago with the Rose Tech Pudding, and I've been keeping more in the budget range since, as well as going heavy into earbuds.

@Holypal Hmm, kind of tempted to try the IEMs, but my FB account had an issue and never got a response from them so it's pretty much dead.  I've talked to him several times in the past, and he's mailed me who knows how many monks at this point.  Hopefully wouldn't be too difficult to get a discount.


----------



## kova4a

Saoshyant said:


> I haven't tried out any of the TFZ line yet, although I probably should.  My main interest in the TNT is the adjustable sound due to it's design.  My last big Chi-Fi purchase was 2 years ago with the Rose Tech Pudding, and I've been keeping more in the budget range since, as well as going heavy into earbuds.


I'm also still kinda stuck on whether to go for TNT or whizzer a15 pro. The discount is not that little as with coupons both come down to like $79 for me, but I don't know - I do have the Monks IEs ordered and stil waiting for the Brainwavz B2 Phoenix, so it's more down to sheer curiosity rather than needing new toys


----------



## Saoshyant

I mean technically, I can afford to go silly and try the Big Dipper, but I really shouldn't.


----------



## kova4a

BTw, JB has the re400 back to 26 bucks for 11.11 if anyone is interested


----------



## Wiljen

s4tch said:


> good. let us know what you think of it. it's my favorite iem i own, and one of the most likeable that i've heard. not the most technical, but it's creamy, smooth, silky, a neverending session every evening.



I've had the chance to audition the N40 before and wanted it for a daily driver.  I agree that it isn't the most technically capable although it still is no slouch in that department either, but it does have the best combination of great detail, not overly warm or overly bright and a wonderfully non-fatiguing sound signature.


----------



## Slazyel

I've just bought the TNT. Hope it will be an improvement over my 1more triple driver and hope it's the same or better than the TFZ King.


----------



## vman

Is there a difference between Svara Red and Svara-L? or are they the same IEM?


----------



## Adide

Same here, just placed the order. Came down to like 73 euros as I only had a 1 dollar AE coupon instead of the bigger 5 or 8. Thats 35 euros less than regular price so a good deal anyway.
Now back to the sweet singing ZS5 until the raft from China drifts my way.
In my country theres also a matter of VAT to be paid if the customs are in a bad mood but thats the thing with anything I buy outside EU anyway. Fingers crossed now.


----------



## groucho69

ivo001 said:


> I'll quote from the facebook group posted on 7 november:



He's going to think that I am insane after he gets my 6 emails with more and more detail in each one. LOL


----------



## HungryPanda

vman said:


> Is there a difference between Svara Red and Svara-L? or are they the same IEM?


 the svara red is an iem the svara l is an earbud


----------



## groucho69

Saoshyant said:


> I haven't tried out any of the TFZ line yet, although I probably should.  My main interest in the TNT is the adjustable sound due to it's design.  My last big Chi-Fi purchase was 2 years ago with the Rose Tech Pudding, and I've been keeping more in the budget range since, as well as going heavy into earbuds.
> 
> @Holypal Hmm, kind of tempted to try the IEMs, but my FB account had an issue and never got a response from them so it's pretty much dead.  I've talked to him several times in the past, and he's mailed me who knows how many monks at this point.  Hopefully wouldn't be too difficult to get a discount.



Absolutely love my TFZ My Love II and Exclusive 5. My zither is truly fragranted


----------



## dorino

It's not the best deal of the day, but I picked up a pair of TFZ King with detachable cable (silver/grey) for 69 dollars, after an in-app discount, 3 dollar seller coupon and 4 dollar app coupon through a seller on AliExpress. I had bought a used pair of TFZ King headphones on eBay that were listed as the detachable version but weren't and also arrived broken. Hopefully this time it all goes well!


----------



## snip3r77

Adide said:


> 2017 New MusicMaker KTONEKING Nine Tail In Ear Earphone Full Alloy Earphone Nine Tunes HIFI Fever Metal Headset MMCX Earphone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/3EnmYbI3
> (from AliExpress Android)
> 
> My math says 84 euros mobile deal - 4 euro store coupon - 7 euro select coupons. Haven't bought them yet though, hunting for a 5 dollar rain coupon still.


How do you get $4 and $7


----------



## Selenium

Anyone have anything to say about the NICEHCK Bro?


----------



## Saoshyant

Broke down and ordered TNT, coupons were too much a discount to ignore.


----------



## alucard177 (Nov 11, 2017)

I just bought a pair of KZ ZS6 during this 11.11. I'll compare them to the ZS5s when the packet arrives but from what I have read there is not really much difference in sound between them. The metal shells and the new colors are sexy though. I also bought a pair of Skald 4, 3 balanced armatures plus 1 dynamic driver. Never heard of that brand before so it was a blind purchase, we'll see how it sounds and I'll post impressions then. The face panel according to the seller is authentic carbon fiber:











Selenium said:


> Anyone have anything to say about the NICEHCK Bro?



He is a good seller. Never had any problem with him. Bought my **** ues from his store, the Nicehck DZ7, ZS5s (the package was lost in transit and he sent a new pair without charge) and recently the ZS6


----------



## normanl

Saoshyant said:


> Broke down and ordered TNT, coupons were too much a discount to ignore.


Can you share the link and the price you paid?


----------



## HungryPanda

Selenium said:


> Anyone have anything to say about the NICEHCK Bro?



I just got a pair a week ago, not listened much due to heavy use of KZ ZS6. They sounded pretty good and I found them comfortable


----------



## alucard177

HungryPanda said:


> I just got a pair a week ago, not listened much due to heavy use of KZ ZS6. They sounded pretty good and I found them comfortable



Lol, i thought he was asking about Jim fron nicehck. But those Nicehck bros look exactly the same as the **** ues, guess is the same headphone with the nicehck branding.


----------



## Selenium (Nov 11, 2017)

alucard177 said:


> I just bought a pair of KZ ZS6 during this 11.11. I'll compare them to the ZS5s when the packet arrives but from what I have read there is not really much difference in sound between them. The metal shells and the new colors are sexy though. I also bought a pair of Skald 4, 3 balanced armatures plus 1 dynamic driver. Never heard of that brand before so it was a blind purchase, we'll see how it sounds and I'll post impressions then. The face panel according to the seller is authentic carbon fiber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a link to these Skald earphones? I can't seem to find them.

Anyone heard this? Looks nice and I like the form-factor.


----------



## tayo15

Saoshyant said:


> Broke down and ordered TNT, coupons were too much a discount to ignore.



We shall compare, I am also tempted but the lack of funds make me be hesitant. At $80 that TNT is a good deal, I should have bought both and taken advantage of the bigger coupons had I known earlier.


----------



## alucard177

Selenium said:


> Do you have a link to these Skald earphones? I can't seem to find them



Sure, here is the link https://es.aliexpress.com/item/2017...32807613514.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3w7EtJ


----------



## themindfreak

Sebilion said:


> Guys, I need your help, I found on amazon the audio technica ATH-IM04. It has great reviews and they are not much more expensive than the lz a4 that I am thinking of buying. Are they much better than the lz a4? Are they worth buying? Should I get them or are the LZ A4 better for the price?


If I could get an IM04 at the price of an LZ A4..... *instant buy button*


----------



## themindfreak

alucard177 said:


> Sure, here is the link https://es.aliexpress.com/item/2017...32807613514.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3w7EtJ


I have seen a Skald earphone before but it was a 6 BA iem for 160 SGD on taobao. Never seen this 3ba + 1dd model before though.


----------



## Selenium

I didn't buy anything! Kinda proud of myself lol.


----------



## AudioObsession

I struggled with my 11.11 decisions since I woke up this morning... 
For a while I had my AliExpress cart filled with a Svara-Red, a Tin Audio T1, and a Auglamour RT1, but then I started thinking to my self, how badly I have been wanting an LZ-A4 since they came out! 

So after much nail biting debate,  I shopped around for an excellent deal on the A4....
I ended up getting it from the AliExpress/Penon Audio Store, along with the $40 8 Core Silver-Plated MMCX Upgrade cable...
Total for all (after coupons and store discounts) was  $172.60
Normally it would have cost $220 for this package. 

Anyway, in the end; it is costing me about $60 more then the Red, the T2, and the RT1 would have cost me total.

So, do you guys think I made the right decision?
I feel really good about the A4, but $172 is a *LOT* higher then my usual $10 to $60 earphone budget.


----------



## drag0nslayer

Selenium said:


> I didn't buy anything! Kinda proud of myself lol.


Same here but bought best possible cheapest iems with best possible discount like bought Zircon for just $3.8, Memt x5 for just $9 and KR49 for mere $5 with new user $4 coupon from 3 different Emails


----------



## anmol (Nov 12, 2017)

KZ HD9 is it any good?


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> I didn't buy anything! Kinda proud of myself lol.



You'd defo regret it as you'd buy something after 11.11


----------



## snip3r77

drag0nslayer said:


> Same here but bought best possible cheapest iems with best possible discount like bought Zircon for just $3.8, Memt x5 for just $9 and KR49 for mere $5 with new user $4 coupon from 3 different Emails



LOL 3 different accounts. That's "CHEAP" which can be used in different perspective


----------



## drag0nslayer

snip3r77 said:


> LOL 3 different accounts. That's "CHEAP" which can be used in different perspective


Yeah thats how we need to benefitted from these sales  I don't want to spend more this year so ordered best possible cheap iems. KZs sucks.


----------



## Selenium

snip3r77 said:


> You'd defo regret it as you'd buy something after 11.11



Nah. Black Friday is coming up.


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> Nah. Black Friday is coming up.



That's another event altogether LMAO ^^


----------



## Saoshyant

normanl said:


> Can you share the link and the price you paid?



Sorry, work odd hours and went to bed after that post.


----------



## Orac

Do the AliExpress stores usually run promotions and deep discounts around Black Friday and Christmas? or would it be be more realistic to expect some discounts around Chinese New Year?


----------



## snip3r77

Orac said:


> Do the AliExpress stores usually run promotions and deep discounts around Black Friday and Christmas? or would it be be more realistic to expect some discounts around Chinese New Year?


I’m sure there is. Pls be patient


----------



## Orac

snip3r77 said:


> I’m sure there is. Pls be patient



Patience I can do easily  I will always happily wait for the items I do want.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> Yea, had these for quite a while now and they share a similar sound signature with the PRO HD, but the resolution is much better and significant on these. They should be called the "Magic Beans", since they look pretty much like a bean.


How do they compare to TNT and TFZ King ? And compared to HD - how is the soundstage size?


----------



## Adide (Nov 12, 2017)

AudioObsession said:


> So, do you guys think I made the right decision?
> I feel really good about the A4, but $172 is a *LOT* higher then my usual $10 to $60 earphone budget.



Good decision in my book, a clear upgrade with a versatile and praised set instead of sidegrades visavis the ZS5/6 norm. Well done and courageous move, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ahmad313

Selenium said:


> I didn't buy anything! Kinda proud of myself lol.


hahah same here bro ,


----------



## Adide

snip3r77 said:


> How do you get $4 and $7



Store coupon (store discount) and select coupons. I also had the third kind AE coupon but only the 1 dollar kind (missed the 5 and 8 dollar ones). Also order through the app to get the mobile deal and shave off more.
This post says it very well.


----------



## Ahmad313

Selenium said:


> Nah. Black Friday is coming up.


exactly like this ,  i am more interested to spend around $500 for some branded products like A5,  FD01,  DUNU 4001,


----------



## thekenta

Only bought the Tinaudio T2 this time around since I was too tired to do more research.
Hope i made the right decision haha.


----------



## snip3r77

Ahmad313 said:


> exactly like this ,  i am more interested to spend around $500 for some branded products like A5,  FD01,  DUNU 4001,


I think cables are a lot value at aliexpress


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> How do they compare to TNT and TFZ King ? And compared to HD - how is the soundstage size?


Soundstage and resolution are a tad better than the HD, but it sacrifices high end details in return. So, the HD really deserves the high definition signature, while the HiLisening's resolution and staging really impresses.


----------



## themindfreak

snip3r77 said:


> I think cables are a lot value at aliexpress


Yeap, bought myself an 8 core cable from NICEHCK for just 28 usd. Now its time to blind test myself if cables make a difference...


----------



## Ahmad313

snip3r77 said:


> I think cables are a lot value at aliexpress


agreed ,  i bought my all upgrade/premium cables from AliExpress and i am satisfied with the quality ,


----------



## 1clearhead

Does anyone here have a possible link for the *Tinaudio T2* on taobao.com? I can not find them under their English name. Does anyone know if they're sold under a Chinese name?


----------



## snip3r77

themindfreak said:


> Yeap, bought myself an 8 core cable from NICEHCK for just 28 usd. Now its time to blind test myself if cables make a difference...


Balanced ???


----------



## demo-to

s4tch said:


> good. let us know what you think of it. it's my favorite iem i own, and one of the most likeable that i've heard. not the most technical, but it's creamy, smooth, silky, a neverending session every evening.


I already bought the AKG N40 once due to the positive reviews but was quite disappointed as I didn't expect to get a L Signature from manufacturer I knew to build flat sounding reference over ears.
Popular bass booster I remember those. If you like this you won't be disappointed.
Just to mention for those considering the N40


----------



## Holypal

1clearhead said:


> Does anyone here have a possible link for the *Tinaudio T2* on taobao.com? I can not find them under their English name. Does anyone know if they're sold under a Chinese name?



https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...tNLUH&id=557631326908&ns=1&abbucket=10#detail


----------



## themindfreak

snip3r77 said:


> Balanced ???


Nope 3.5mm, dont have any balanced DAP unfortunately :/


----------



## VinceHill24

Struggled so much during the 11.11 ... put in cart then remove then put in then remove ... eventually gotten myself a pair of Veedix NC50. Seems to be a very underrated gear according to @crabdog so i shall see later. Kinda get bored of multi-driver hybrid these days too ...


----------



## Orac

Adide said:


> You might also want to check AK Audio Store. Great feedback score from many customers and a great personal experience with them.


Noted, thanks


----------



## Adide

VinceHill24 said:


> Struggled so much during the 11.11 ... put in cart then remove then put in then remove ... eventually gotten myself a pair of Veedix NC50.



Is Veedix still on AE, lost them from radar some time ago? Had them on the to-buy list but interest faded after AE didn't seem to offer them anymore.


----------



## VinceHill24

Adide said:


> Is Veedix still on AE, lost them from radar some time ago? Had them on the to-buy list but interest faded after AE didn't seem to offer them anymore.


Yea i checked on AE and found nothing about them too. So i bought mine from Taobao, there was a 50yuan voucher on it so it was just 319yuan when i bought mine. No idea tho why they aren't on AE anymore. Maybe i shall ask them and see.


----------



## Adide

Right thanks. I'm not using Taobao (yet), it's a hard place for non-asian buyers. I hope you'll enjoy your Veedix.


----------



## Sebilion

I didn't get anything on 11.11 didn't find something worth it. Will wait for black friday and Christmas. Hopefully will have better prices. And can't wait to see the lz a5 when it comes out and how it will compare to the magaosi k5 and the im04... I think is best to save some money for those upcoming models... If they will be any better than the older ones... Can't wait for them!!!


----------



## HungryPanda

All I  bought was some silicone tips and a cable, didn't really need anything


----------



## groucho69

I bought tips and DIY PK2 Earbud and a watch


----------



## crabdog

VinceHill24 said:


> Struggled so much during the 11.11 ... put in cart then remove then put in then remove ... eventually gotten myself a pair of Veedix NC50. Seems to be a very underrated gear according to @crabdog so i shall see later. Kinda get bored of multi-driver hybrid these days too ...


Awesome, hope you like them. And hope you can handle some bass  They're a gem IMO.


----------



## crabdog

My Toyeteam UFO review is up. Pretty safe bet to avoid this one: https://primeaudio.org/toyeteam-ufo-close-encounters-of-the-heard-kind/


----------



## Gianluigib

I don't  know if i have done  the right choice but I bought  the *AK846 5BA. *


----------



## thejoker13

Gianluigib said:


> I don't  know if i have done  the right choice but I bought  the *AK846 5BA. *


Please leave your impressions of them after you've spent some time with them. I've been really tempted to try the 5-8ba, but haven't found a single impression or review.


----------



## 1clearhead

Holypal said:


> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...tNLUH&id=557631326908&ns=1&abbucket=10#detail


Yup! Got it! ...Thanks a bunch, Holypal!


----------



## Slazyel

Guys, i just saw that the cord that comes with the TNT doesn't come with mic or buttons (skip, volume up and down). Do you recommend a good cord to pair with it? With the same quality or better? At NiceHCK would be perfect.


----------



## atomicgarden

I just broke my UE triplefi10 I enjoyed for many years.
I got an Magaosi K3 Pro on 11/11, I wanted to see how the Chinese low price iem compare and the k3 looked nice and was cheap(72€) enough to impulse buy.

I can get ath-ls200 pretty cheap this week (170€), would it be worth it to get those as a sure thing for good sound or will I be happy with the k3 when they arrive in 3 weeks. Considering I really liked my fi10s.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Vidal

Orac said:


> They're probably more expensive than the Walmart offering, but you might consider Really Useful Boxes. I have quite a few of them in various sizes and they're very good.



I use these, I get them from Hobbycraft (UK store) 5 for £3 - needless to say I have quite a few from my reviews.



crabdog said:


> My Toyeteam UFO review is up. Pretty safe bet to avoid this one: https://primeaudio.org/toyeteam-ufo-close-encounters-of-the-heard-kind/


Thanks for posting, was toying with idea of purchasing these, sound like the complete opposite of what I like so that's a bullet dodged


----------



## Slater (Nov 12, 2017)

crabdog said:


> My Toyeteam UFO review is up. Pretty safe bet to avoid this one: https://primeaudio.org/toyeteam-ufo-close-encounters-of-the-heard-kind/





Vidal said:


> Thanks for posting, was toying with idea of purchasing these, sound like the complete opposite of what I like so that's a bullet dodged



Same sentiment as Vidal, as I have been curious of that IEM in the past.

I always appreciate when I don’t have to do this:


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> Same sentiment as Vidal, as I have been curious of that IEM in the past.
> 
> I always appreciate when I don’t have to do this:


I'm still curious about their hybrid model. Might try to get my hands on one and see how it sounds.


----------



## HiFiChris

atomicgarden said:


> I just broke my UE triplefi10 I enjoyed for many years.
> I got an Magaosi K3 Pro on 11/11, I wanted to see how the Chinese low price iem compare and the k3 looked nice and was cheap(72€) enough to impulse buy.
> 
> I can get ath-ls200 pretty cheap this week (170€), would it be worth it to get those as a sure thing for good sound or will I be happy with the k3 when they arrive in 3 weeks. Considering I really liked my fi10s.
> ...



What source were you using your T.F 10 with and what tips did you use?


----------



## atomicgarden

HiFiChris said:


> What source were you using your T.F 10 with and what tips did you use?



iPhone 6s+ and at home a sound blaster e5 with comply foam tips


----------



## AudioObsession

VinceHill24 said:


> Struggled so much during the 11.11 ... put in cart then remove then put in then remove


LOL!
ME TOO!!! 
I mean ALL day I did this, and finally I just threw it all away and got an LZ-A4...Ha!
I blew WAY more $$$ then I wanted (or should have) though, but I got a great deal from Penon's AliExpress store..

This "addiction" is something else huh??


----------



## AudioObsession

Adide said:


> Good decision in my book, a clear upgrade with a versatile and praised set instead of sidegrades visavis the ZS5/6 norm. Well done and courageous move, hope you enjoy it.


Thanks for your reply! 
Good to hear this, I kind of had some buyers remorse and didn't sleep too well last night as a result.. Not that I regret buying the LZ-A4, but it was that I spent like $70 over my intended $100 budget.


----------



## Selenium

Well hopefully you won't feel compelled to buy anything new for a long time.


----------



## AudioObsession

Selenium said:


> Well hopefully you won't feel compelled to buy anything new for a long time.


Hahaha! EXACTLY!


----------



## HiFiChris

atomicgarden said:


> iPhone 6s+ and at home a sound blaster e5 with comply foam tips



Am not sure about the iPhone 6S+'s output impedance (I think it's also a bit further away from 0 Ohms than some of the previous iPhone generations), but the E5's is rated at 2.2 Ohms. This already brings the upper treble down by quite a bit and makes it less bright, splashy and metallic, and the comply foam tips should contribute even more to this effect. Would you agree that the top-end sounds rather smooth and inoffensive? (Driving the T.F 10 from a source with close to 0 Ohm output impedance and avoiding foam tips, it sounds quite splashy, bright and somewhat metallic in the highs.)

Based on that, the Audio Technica could indeed be a match, at least in the mids and highs, if you could let go a few dB of bass impact (the Audio Technica is somewhat less forward in the lows) and don't mind a slightly softer bass delivery. If you don't want to miss the T.F 10's bass, the ATH-IM03 (or whatever its newer version/successor is) would be a match.


----------



## HiFiChris

Seems like the IT01 is already out in the wild.

https://penonaudio.com/iBasso-IT01


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Anyone know of the Etymotic Er3 Xr & Se? I know not an asian iem but price wise, looks very tempting


----------



## themindfreak

HiFiChris said:


> Seems like the IT01 is already out in the wild.
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/iBasso-IT01


Is it me or is everyone trying to throw out their best single dynamic mid-fi and see who emerges victorious? O.o Can't wait for dunu to throw their's out too


----------



## jant71

What took you so long iBasso  Doesn't TFZ alone have like half a dozen ~$99 Graphene dynamic driver  phones already.


----------



## Wiljen

HungryPanda said:


> All I  bought was some silicone tips and a cable, didn't really need anything



what is this "Need" you speak of?  If people start only buying what they need, about 95% of all purchases would end abruptly at that moment.


----------



## CoiL (Nov 13, 2017)

HiFiChris said:


> Seems like the IT01 is already out in the wild.
> https://penonaudio.com/iBasso-IT01



WHY`O`WHY did You have to show this to my eyes?!? -.-
Another candidate along with TNT and some others from ~100$ camp.



jant71 said:


> What took you so long iBasso  Doesn't TFZ alone have like half a dozen ~$99 Graphene dynamic driver  phones already.


half a dozen graphenes doesn`t mean anything and as we have read so far, not all of them are so good as ppl wanted. Get it done right (FR) and magic could happen 
iBasso usually knows very well what they are doing. 
Breathing hole positioning in bottom of slight cavity is good example if You look at pics. Not like PMV which had issues with hole positioning and ppl getting different results.
I hope someone measures IT01 soon and shares impressions.


----------



## Ahmad313

CoiL said:


> WHY`O`WHY did You have to show this to my eyes?!? -.-
> Another candidate along with TNT and some others from ~100$ camp.
> 
> 
> ...


I read somewhere the iBasso is going to release a IT04 model ,  is that true ,??


----------



## Holypal

ivo001 said:


> I'll quote from the facebook group posted on 7 november:



Looks like someone received the package. So much for $60. 

I'm begging Lee on facebook to give me the offer.


----------



## Vidal

I'm looking forward to getting mine. Lee is usually very quick at shipping


----------



## atomicgarden

HiFiChris said:


> Am not sure about the iPhone 6S+'s output impedance (I think it's also a bit further away from 0 Ohms than some of the previous iPhone generations), but the E5's is rated at 2.2 Ohms. This already brings the upper treble down by quite a bit and makes it less bright, splashy and metallic, and the comply foam tips should contribute even more to this effect. Would you agree that the top-end sounds rather smooth and inoffensive? (Driving the T.F 10 from a source with close to 0 Ohm output impedance and avoiding foam tips, it sounds quite splashy, bright and somewhat metallic in the highs.)
> 
> Based on that, the Audio Technica could indeed be a match, at least in the mids and highs, if you could let go a few dB of bass impact (the Audio Technica is somewhat less forward in the lows) and don't mind a slightly softer bass delivery. If you don't want to miss the T.F 10's bass, the ATH-IM03 (or whatever its newer version/successor is) would be a match.



I am going to go and listen to the ath-ls200 and ath-ls300 in the store and see how they sound. 

If anyone thinks the Magaosi K3 Pro will give a comparable sound and quality, I can save the money to get something else next year.


----------



## leobigfield

Also got a VE Monk IEs combo. Ohh man, this Christmas is going to be really fun! I have on order: Hifiman HE-400i, HE-400S, RE-400, RE-300a, 1More Triple, Brainwavz M5, Brainwavz B400 (the most expected), MEMT X5, Tennmak Piano, Biggie and Smalls and who knows what Black Friday will bring us. Head-fi at it's best


----------



## Slater

.


leobigfield said:


> Also got a VE Monk IEs combo. Ohh man, this Christmas is going to be really fun! I have on order: Hifiman HE-400i, HE-400S, RE-400, RE-300a, 1More Triple, Brainwavz M5, Brainwavz B400 (the most expected), MEMT X5, Tennmak Piano, Biggie and Smalls and who knows what Black Friday will bring us. Head-fi at it's best



Good lord man, that's a killer list. Don't expect much from the 1More Triple and MEMT X5 though. They'll be dwarfed by many of the others on your list ;0)


----------



## leobigfield

I know, the lower ones are gifts but since I'm importing i'll have a chance to listen before i actually give them away


----------



## groucho69

leobigfield said:


> Also got a VE Monk IEs combo. Ohh man, this Christmas is going to be really fun! I have on order: Hifiman HE-400i, HE-400S, RE-400, RE-300a, 1More Triple, Brainwavz M5, Brainwavz B400 (the most expected), MEMT X5, Tennmak Piano, Biggie and Smalls and who knows what Black Friday will bring us. Head-fi at it's best


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 14, 2017)

I was recently approached by SmartOMI to review a couple of bluetooth in-ears.   One is the ace which is a tiny in-ear with a charging case, the other is the Q5 which is a larger model (still seperate left/right parts) but charges directly with a split usb cable.   I have to say these have jumped to the top of my list for the mini's.   The Ace is very clear with a bright signature and the Q5 has a bit of V shape without a ton of recess in the mids as is typical of these little in-ears.  I'll have full reviews with photos posted at the end of the week once my listening is complete but first impressions are "if you get a chance to grab a SmartOMI or audition one - take the chance on the Q5".  Fit is a little different due to combined earhook/tips but the sound is better than most of the sub $50 bT in-ears I've heard.


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


>


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


>



Your fortune cookie must read: You have a natural gift for  organization.


----------



## ruckus1027 (Nov 14, 2017)

So I ended up trying these out, just for curiosity's sake.  I got them in the mail yesterday.


Initial thought is shoot it might be a bad buy, as the right ear was not working.  Turned out, the plug itself wasn’t making good contact with the male prongs.  I ended up bending both a little bit to make a more snug fit and it has worked so far.  But I feel like I’m mentally stuck of thinking them to be very fragile, though they seem to be alright build.


SQ wise, haven’t had much time to sit with them, but I would have been happy with these over my ZS5.  These are technically cheaper since I bought my ZS5v2 from Amazon so for half the price and nearly as good and I bought these before the ZS5; I’d be alright with it.  I want to say these are a hair less detailed than ZS5, but less bass forward.  It might be hinting that they are a little flatter response curve than ZS5. I’m no means an expert and these are VERY preliminary impressions. 


On a side note, I’ve got a couple groups of friends doing Secret Santa with a $30 limit.  Got any ideas on what I should put on my list?  So far I’ve got HSLX 808 on there and KZ upgraded cable.  Keep in mind these have to be from Amazon or something easily accessible from the US.  Doesn’t have to be audio related.


----------



## HungryPanda

ruckus1027 said:


> So I ended up trying these out, just for curiosity's sake.  I got them in the mail yesterday.
> 
> 
> Initial thought is shoot it might be a bad buy, as the right ear was not working.  Turned out, the plug itself wasn’t making good contact with the male prongs.  I ended up bending both a little bit to make a more snug fit and it has worked so far.  But I feel like I’m mentally stuck of thinking them to be very fragile, though they seem to be alright build.
> ...



That was the exact same problem I had when I got mine. but once sorted I have really enjoyed these iems, they sound very good indeed


----------



## ruckus1027

HungryPanda said:


> That was the exact same problem I had when I got mine. but once sorted I have really enjoyed these iems, they sound very good indeed



PS I got these because of you HA!

Hmm I see.  Looks like quality control is slightly an issue.  Not too bad of a problem to fix.  Honestly, throughout the day I feel like I found myself thinking fffffffuuuuuuuuu...I should have gotten these instead of the ZS5.  The tops are detailed enough and no harshness sibilance to be found with any of the songs so far.  Though going back and forth to ZS5, there is a little more detail there that is making it harder to pick between the two.  But I feel like these can be more than capable all arounder. 

Got any Secret Santa idea for me to put on my wishlist $30 max.  Open to any ideas from awesome gag to totally whacky or awesome!


----------



## mochill

Ibasso it01 on penon audio


----------



## Vidal

HungryPanda said:


> That was the exact same problem I had when I got mine. but once sorted I have really enjoyed these iems, they sound very good indeed



I got the ASY, great sound until one of the earpieces fell apart. As far as I can tell not glued properly, other side was fine.


----------



## ruckus1027

Vidal said:


> I got the ASY, great sound until one of the earpieces fell apart. As far as I can tell not glued properly, other side was fine.



Yeah, I think I saw one of your comments on another thread somewhere about it coming apart.  Though mine was already in transit.  

Not too bad of a fix though right?


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> I got the ASY, great sound until one of the earpieces fell apart. As far as I can tell not glued properly, other side was fine.



Ah, nothing a little glue won't fix.

I remember when everyone was up in arms and ready to storm KZ's offices with torches and pitch forks because the ATE housings were falling apart.


----------



## Slater

ruckus1027 said:


> PS I got these because of you HA!
> 
> Hmm I see.  Looks like quality control is slightly an issue.  Not too bad of a problem to fix.  Honestly, throughout the day I feel like I found myself thinking fffffffuuuuuuuuu...I should have gotten these instead of the ZS5.  The tops are detailed enough and no harshness sibilance to be found with any of the songs so far.  Though going back and forth to ZS5, there is a little more detail there that is making it harder to pick between the two.  But I feel like these can be more than capable all arounder.
> 
> Got any Secret Santa idea for me to put on my wishlist $30 max.  Open to any ideas from awesome gag to totally whacky or awesome!



I assume these are for guys?

I've given all of these exact things as gifts, and they have gone over very well:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008DNAJ5M
https://www.amazon.com/LifeStraw-Personal-Camping-Emergency-Preparedness/dp/B006QF3TW4
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M8I5WV4
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KH9WHJK
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00R9WAYC6
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KL7C10O
https://www.gearbest.com/smart-watches/pp_362705.html
https://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_488728.html
https://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_44144.html
https://www.gearbest.com/headlights/pp_428912.html
https://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_252532.html
https://www.gearbest.com/pocket-knives-and-folding-knives/pp_259106.html
https://www.gearbest.com/pocket-knives-and-folding-knives/pp_361413.html
https://www.gearbest.com/pocket-knives-folding-knives/pp_218992.html
https://www.gearbest.com/pocket-knives-and-folding-knives/pp_620960.html
https://www.gearbest.com/pocket-knives-and-folding-knives/pp_259106.html
https://www.gearbest.com/pocket-knives-and-folding-knives/pp_251020.html
https://www.gearbest.com/pocket-knives-and-folding-knives/pp_267529.html
https://www.gearbest.com/pocket-knives-and-folding-knives/pp_458179.html
I also own or have used them myself and can personally vouch for every item on this list. I generally don't give things to people that I wouldn't/don't use myself (in case it's junk). All are respected in their appropriate communities and in multiple reviews.

Most of the links are for Gearbest, but you can find most of the same on ebay and Amazon.

Also, there's always a couple 6-packs of good craft beer, a bottle of nice bourbon, a box of nice cigars, or something similar.


----------



## robervaul

leobigfield said:


> Also got a VE Monk IEs combo. Ohh man, this Christmas is going to be really fun! I have on order: Hifiman HE-400i, HE-400S, RE-400, RE-300a, 1More Triple, Brainwavz M5, Brainwavz B400 (the most expected), MEMT X5, Tennmak Piano, Biggie and Smalls and who knows what Black Friday will bring us. Head-fi at it's best



Leo. Add these


----------



## HungryPanda

Those Dunu's do look nice........ must resist.......


----------



## HungryPanda

Just got the latest K's 200, bright but goes deep when given enough power

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/K-s...-cff5-4144-b11a-5dbf4aad9326&rmStoreLevelAB=0


----------



## dontcallmejan

Had the Ostry KC09 for a few days now. It's a warm sounding iem. Mid bass is a bit more than what I like but not basshead levels. Punch and impact is controlled and tight. Sub bass extension is deep enough, but not as deep as the ch9t. Mids are lush, forward and natural. Highs are smooth but well extended, has sufficient air and sparkle. The Ch9T is wider in stage, but the KC09 images and separates better.

 
This is the LEAR Turbo, a double dynamic iem. Honestly, I don't like it. It's dark sounding, but retains a fair amount of details. Paired with EA Ares II balanced to X7ii.


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> Those Dunu's do look nice........ must resist.......



But you already know....


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Those Dunu's do look nice........ must resist.......



The carbon nanotubes are calling your name...*panda buy me - you know you want to* haha


----------



## atomicgarden (Nov 14, 2017)

HiFiChris said:


> Am not sure about the iPhone 6S+'s output impedance (I think it's also a bit further away from 0 Ohms than some of the previous iPhone generations), but the E5's is rated at 2.2 Ohms. This already brings the upper treble down by quite a bit and makes it less bright, splashy and metallic, and the comply foam tips should contribute even more to this effect. Would you agree that the top-end sounds rather smooth and inoffensive? (Driving the T.F 10 from a source with close to 0 Ohm output impedance and avoiding foam tips, it sounds quite splashy, bright and somewhat metallic in the highs.)
> 
> Based on that, the Audio Technica could indeed be a match, at least in the mids and highs, if you could let go a few dB of bass impact (the Audio Technica is somewhat less forward in the lows) and don't mind a slightly softer bass delivery. If you don't want to miss the T.F 10's bass, the ATH-IM03 (or whatever its newer version/successor is) would be a match.



I went and listened to the ls200 and ls300 (replacements of the no longer available IM02 and IM03)

The ls300 had way too much bass for my taste and the ls200 actually hurt my ears with some songs with higher tones. This was with the original included rubber tips. Otherwise the fit and sound of the ls200 was really nice.

I am going to try out the ath-e70 next week, and the Magaosi K3 Pro just cleared customs so I’ll see how that sounds soon.


----------



## scottanz

dontcallmejan said:


> Had the Ostry KC09 for a few days now. It's a warm sounding iem. Mid bass is a bit more than what I like but not basshead levels. Punch and impact is controlled and tight. Sub bass extension is deep enough, but not as deep as the ch9t. Mids are lush, forward and natural. Highs are smooth but well extended, has sufficient air and sparkle. The Ch9T is wider in stage, but the KC09 images and separates better.



Great review, its rare to read any KC09 reviews and I appreciate it!
Any chance you happen to own the KC06A to give a comparison?

Since both Ch9T and KC09 are the same price which is the winner?


----------



## HiFiChris

ruckus1027 said:


> On a side note, I’ve got a couple groups of friends doing Secret Santa with a $30 limit. Got any ideas on what I should put on my list? So far I’ve got HSLX 808 on there and KZ upgraded cable. Keep in mind these have to be from Amazon or something easily accessible from the US. Doesn’t have to be audio related.



30 cheap a$$ earbuds from the dollar store? 

Or a nice coffee mug with some nice  ground coffee or full beans and some candy.


----------



## HiFiChris

dontcallmejan said:


> This is the LEAR Turbo, a double dynamic iem. Honestly, I don't like it. It's dark sounding, but retains a fair amount of details. Paired with EA Ares II balanced to X7ii.



How about imaging and warmth/bass quantity?

Were you able to try their new Kaleido IEM as well?


----------



## dontcallmejan

scottanz said:


> Great review, its rare to read any KC09 reviews and I appreciate it!
> Any chance you happen to own the KC06A to give a comparison?
> 
> Since both Ch9T and KC09 are the same price which is the winner?



Hmm. I prefer the KC09 for its tonality and timbre, more forward mids, and more controlled bass. The CH9T is slightly brighter though with its ushape signature.


----------



## dontcallmejan

HiFiChris said:


> How about imaging and warmth/bass quantity?
> 
> Were you able to try their new Kaleido IEM as well?


Imaging is slightly above average for the price, and the bass quantity is definitely around basshead levels "for me". That's why I called it dark because it's really elevated relative to its mids and treble.

Nope, sorry haven't tried that yet.


----------



## dontcallmejan

The TFZ Series 2 are quite good for the price too. Though I notice some upper midrange grain or harshness?


----------



## HiFiChris

dontcallmejan said:


> Imaging is slightly above average for the price, and the bass quantity is definitely around basshead levels "for me". That's why I called it dark because it's really elevated relative to its mids and treble.



Thanks. Would you say it's about as bassy as your Piston v3 but perhaps with a fuller midbass and lower root/fundamental range?


----------



## dontcallmejan (Nov 15, 2017)

HiFiChris said:


> Thanks. Would you say it's about as bassy as your Piston v3 but perhaps with a fuller midbass and lower root/fundamental range?


I've long forgotten my original piston v3 since I modded mine. I can say that it hits harder than LZa4 Red Back, with more rumble. I can really feel the drum kicks in RATM's Take the power back.


----------



## NeonHD

Hey head-fi, I need some help with picking out the perfect $10-20 Chi-fi IEM, here is my current list:

Boarseman CX98
Boarseman KR25D

Swing IE800
EINSEAR T2

VJJB K4S
Looking for something that has a bright signature but never sibilant nor harsh, preferably with a good and deep sub-bass as well. In other words, which IEM listed here sounds the most high definition? Currently the KR25D and Swing have my attention mostly cause they're the least priciest of the bunch. BTW I'm looking for an upgrade to my KZ ED9.


----------



## Selenium

Has anyone heard the Rose Mini2?


----------



## vladstef

Selenium said:


> Has anyone heard the Rose Mini2?



There is a very nice review at theheadphonelist. Here is the link.


----------



## HiFiChris

Selenium said:


> Has anyone heard the Rose Mini2?



http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/03/rose-technology-mini2-review.html

https://head-fi.org/showcase/rose-technology-mini2.22264/

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/5zoam0/just_got_my_rose_mini2_its_so_friggin_tiny/


----------



## CoiL

robervaul said:


> Leo. Add these


Approximate price in $ @ AE/ebay/amazon/gearbest?


----------



## Holypal

CoiL said:


> Approximate price in $ @ AE/ebay/amazon/gearbest?



~200 USD, I guess


----------



## Ahmad313

dontcallmejan said:


> Had the Ostry KC09 for a few days now. It's a warm sounding iem. Mid bass is a bit more than what I like but not basshead levels. Punch and impact is controlled and tight. Sub bass extension is deep enough, but not as deep as the ch9t. Mids are lush, forward and natural. Highs are smooth but well extended, has sufficient air and sparkle. The Ch9T is wider in stage, but the KC09 images and separates better.
> 
> 
> This is the LEAR Turbo, a double dynamic iem. Honestly, I don't like it. It's dark sounding, but retains a fair amount of details. Paired with EA Ares II balanced to X7ii.


I was long time awaiting to see some impressions about these KC09 and glad to see you have these and the impressions are really satisfying to me , 
I want to know how you feel the height of soundstage and the presentation is more forward ( towards your face)  or more feels behind the neck specially how you explain the position of the singer ,??   Thanks ,


----------



## CoiL

Basically same question about KC09 - soundstage frontal depth? - is vocals/singer rather "in Your face" (like LZ A2S) or further away with distance between "headspace"?


----------



## ruckus1027

Slater said:


> I assume these are for guys?
> 
> I've given all of these exact things as gifts, and they have gone over very well:
> 
> Also, there's always a couple 6-packs of good craft beer, a bottle of nice bourbon, a box of nice cigars, or something similar.



Yes these are for me (born male ) to put on my list for ideas for people in my group to get me for Secret Santa.

Very good stuff on that list! I like.  I'm especially interested in those knives.  I've got a Kershaw on my list right now, I might add those; I'll do my own research on them. 

I really like where you're going with the liqs; I've been meaning to try different brandy.



HiFiChris said:


> 30 cheap a$$ earbuds from the dollar store?
> 
> Or a nice coffee mug with some nice  ground coffee or full beans and some candy.



Sorry, these gift ideas would be for people to buy for me, so cheap earbuds wouldn't be a good thing and I'm no coffee drinker. Haha


----------



## xblackdemonx

Selenium said:


> Rose Mini2


They look nice. Does someone actually own these and tried them?


----------



## peter123

xblackdemonx said:


> They look nice. Does someone actually own these and tried them?



The reviews linked to a couple of posts above yours would definitely be questionable if the reviewers haven't heard them


----------



## xblackdemonx

peter123 said:


> The reviews linked to a couple of posts above yours would definitely be questionable if the reviewers haven't heard them


Yes you are right. But I meant on this forum but it's ok. thank you very much


----------



## Wiljen

xblackdemonx said:


> Yes you are right. But I meant on this forum but it's ok. thank you very much



Several of the links are to people here.  @HiFiChris, @ryanjsoo, @audio123, @Cinder, and @FUYU have all reviewed them.


----------



## xblackdemonx

Wiljen said:


> Several of the links are to people here.  @HiFiChris, @ryanjsoo, @audio123, @Cinder, and @FUYU have all reviewed them.



Thank you very much.


----------



## xblackdemonx

So I currently use the Xiaomi Mi IV Hybrid Dual Drivers. Do you think I will see a huge difference with the Rose 2 mini?
(sorry i'm still a noob trying to learn)


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 15, 2017)

Short answer, yes.  Longer answer:  Yes, but whether that is a good thing depends on your listening preferences.   The X(iaomi) you have now, has a very V shaped signature so switching to the Rose will likely feel like it is missing bass punch.  This is due to the neutral tuning and is actually closer to what the engineer intended when the track was recorded but when coming from a bass enhanced listening experience it will likely sound very bright and a bit thin. The X isn't bad but has most of the same problems with coherency, and treble spikes that are shared by pretty much all inexpensive hybrids.    The Rose should be more coherent and definitely closer to neutral which allows more mids to be heard and thus more detail to be present.  Vocals will seem more pronounced on the Rose and you should be able to pick out the instrumentation more clearly since it isn't buried under a lot of extra bass.


----------



## xblackdemonx

Wiljen said:


> Short answer, yes.  Longer answer:   It depends.   The X(iaomi) you have now, has a very V shaped signature so switching to the Rose will likely feel like it is missing bass punch.  This is due to the neutral tuning and is actually closer to what the engineer intended when the track was recorded but when coming from a bass enhanced listening experience it will likely sound very bright and a bit thin. The X isn't bad but has most of the same problems with coherency, and treble spikes that are shared by pretty much all inexpensive hybrids.    The Rose should be more coherent and definitely closer to neutral which allows more mids to be heard and thus more detail to be present.  Vocals will seem more pronounced on the Rose and you should be able to pick out the instrumentation more clearly since it isn't buried under a lot of extra bass.


That sounds exactly like what i'm looking for. Thank you for the detailled explanation.


----------



## Wiljen

My advice would be look for the words Neutral and reference in the descriptions of products.  There are a ton of good in ears out there and several at the $100 mark so even if you are looking for exactly what I described above, the best option for you may be one of the other models in the same class.    I'm using an AKG n40 as my daily office in-ear right now and it has a very neutral signature.  I really enjoy them as the bass only shows up when it should.  They lull you into thinking they don't have a lot of bass and then a passage comes through that just blows your mind.   Admittedly the n40 is well above the Rose Mini in price, but the signatures are in the same ballpark.   Also keep an eye on the classifieds here, I have bought most of my better IEMs from other members as it is almost always a substantial savings over buying new.   Most head-fi'ers do a great job of taking care of their stuff so I have no worries about them being in good condition.


----------



## xblackdemonx

Wiljen said:


> My advice would be look for the words Neutral and reference in the descriptions of products.  There are a ton of good in ears out there and several at the $100 mark so even if you are looking for exactly what I described above, the best option for you may be one of the other models in the same class.    I'm using an AKG n40 as my daily office in-ear right now and it has a very neutral signature.  I really enjoy them as the bass only shows up when it should.  They lull you into thinking they don't have a lot of bass and then a passage comes through that just blows your mind.   Admittedly the n40 is well above the Rose Mini in price, but the signatures are in the same ballpark.   Also keep an eye on the classifieds here, I have bought most of my better IEMs from other members as it is almost always a substantial savings over buying new.   Most head-fi'ers do a great job of taking care of their stuff so I have no worries about them being in good condition.


I really appreciate the tips!


----------



## dontcallmejan

Ahmad313 said:


> I was long time awaiting to see some impressions about these KC09 and glad to see you have these and the impressions are really satisfying to me ,
> I want to know how you feel the height of soundstage and the presentation is more forward ( towards your face)  or more feels behind the neck specially how you explain the position of the singer ,??   Thanks ,


Someone in my local community blind bought them, and when I tried them.... I immediately purchased it as well. 

The vocals are forward where the instruments are placed slightly behind them. I wouldn't call it in your face though. Though the stage is wide where instruments are properly separated and placed well. Imaging and separation is good, along the lines of the LZA4 (Someone was selling them for 80 usd in my locale, should have bought another pair). Height and depth is good. It doesn't have a flat stage, and again, imaging and separation is good.


----------



## dontcallmejan

CoiL said:


> Basically same question about KC09 - soundstage frontal depth? - is vocals/singer rather "in Your face" (like LZ A2S) or further away with distance between "headspace"?


Posted my answer. The CH9T fits the bill of a distant presentation.


----------



## snip3r77

Sorry is there a Black Friday thread ?


----------



## hakuzen

HiFiChris said:


> I really hope the JoyBuy HiFiMan RE-400 deal was no scam since I don't want to deal with the PayPal refund procedure that always takes around 2 months...
> 
> For some weird reason the tracking status in the order overview has disappeared and the tracking number isn't traceable on 17track anymore either... Hmmm...





vladstef said:


> Same thing with mine. Tracking was already a mess from the beginning, I just think that they have a bad system (aliexpress does this in a better fashion). Many people have reported that Joybuy is legit + Hifiman is back to its regular price on it (same link like the discounted re400) so I wouldn't worry just yet.


they are quite slow, but the RE400 from joybuy lifted off yesterday (18 days after order date).. mine is tagged Belgium post. used http://global.cainiao.com/detail.htm to track it (you'll probably have to indicate target country and local carrier).


----------



## vladstef

hakuzen said:


> they are quite slow, but the RE400 from joybuy lifted off yesterday (18 days after order date).. mine is tagged Belgium post. used http://global.cainiao.com/detail.htm to track it (you'll probably have to indicate target country and local carrier).



Thank you for that link, I struggled and gave up on tracking this one until now. Same thing is happening with mine, 16 days have passed since I've ordered and today they arrived at Belgium post to be shipped to my country. It is remarkable that it takes them this much time to transfer an item locally (I assume that joybuy has a storage in Belgium and is shipping from there and not China). Hopefully it won't take much longer for these to arrive.


----------



## hakuzen

vladstef said:


> Thank you for that link, I struggled and gave up on tracking this one until now. Same thing is happening with mine, 16 days have passed since I've ordered and today they arrived at Belgium post to be shipped to my country. It is remarkable that it takes them this much time to transfer an item locally (I assume that joybuy has a storage in Belgium and is shipping from there and not China). Hopefully it won't take much longer for these to arrive.


they are shipping from china surely. i guess that using belgium post doesn't mean the package will travel through belgium country even. they manage the package, but dunno the way they do it. last package i received from belgium post (ordered in gearbest) didn't require my signature (certification).

Departure to country of destination
2017-11-15 10:16:00 [GMT+1]


Parcel is handled
2017-11-15 04:46:04 [GMT+1]


bpost has received the item
2017-11-15 02:45:09 [GMT+1]


Dispatch from the point of origin international office
2017-11-15 00:00:00 [GMT+1]


Item is announced / bpost received the information
2017-11-02 04:09:39 [GMT+1]
belgium post received the package yesterday, and was boarded on plane some hours later. but don't know if they did it in china or in belgium.
anyway, it doesn't matter: the time difference of a plane trip from china compared to from belgium is not so big compared with the already 18 days waiting


----------



## vladstef

hakuzen said:


> they are shipping from china surely. i guess that using belgium post doesn't mean the package will travel through belgium country even. they manage the package, but dunno the way they do it. last package i received from belgium post (ordered in gearbest) didn't require my signature (certification).
> 
> Departure to country of destination
> 2017-11-15 10:16:00 [GMT+1]
> ...



Oh, thanks for clarifying. This is going slightly off topic, but most of Chinese Brand stuff goes through ali/gearbest and everyone on this thread experiences the same stuff.
Previously, most of the things that I've ordered from aliexpress took 5-7 days by plane, I assume that it has many stops along the way, or it travels a couple of times around the globe. I could ask the shipping company and they probably wouldn't be able to tell me for sure that it's the former 

Can't wait to try RE400, I have a feeling that this one is a real gem.


----------



## hakuzen

so do i. got the re00 from massdrop and enjoyed them (except for the rugged shell, which is not very comfortable for my ears). any thing near to neutral signature, with good resolution, is always welcome here =))


----------



## Skullophile

Holy dick-snacks the fio F9 looks like a bag of dicks. It's totally gross, how did nobody tell them it looks like a bunch of dicks?


----------



## Selenium

Skullophile said:


> Holy dick-snacks the fio F9 looks like a bag of dicks. It's totally gross, how did nobody tell them it looks like a bunch of dicks?



Go home, ur drunk


----------



## HiFiChris

hakuzen said:


> they are quite slow, but the RE400 from joybuy lifted off yesterday (18 days after order date).. mine is tagged Belgium post. used http://global.cainiao.com/detail.htm to track it (you'll probably have to indicate target country and local carrier).



I'm using 17Track and my order seems to be on its way as well since yesterday ("Belgium, Parcel is handled" and the older one "Belgium, Departure to country of destination"). So hopefully it'll arrive soon, and hopefully without any QC/sound issues (and hopefully it's no counterfeit).


----------



## HiFiChris

Skullophile said:


> ...



Well, you must have one weird looking ... if you really think that the F9 looks like a bunch of ....


----------



## ivo001

Why is order tracking so confusing? AE is giving way different data then 17Track at the moment.


----------



## HiFiChris

My full English review of the TFZ Series 2 is live: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/11/tfz-series-2-review.html#more


----------



## s4tch

HiFiChris said:


> I'm using 17Track and my order seems to be on its way as well since yesterday ("Belgium, Parcel is handled" and the older one "Belgium, Departure to country of destination"). So hopefully it'll arrive soon, and hopefully without any QC/sound issues (and hopefully it's no counterfeit).


same here. i have no idea what belgium has to do with my package tho


----------



## Wiljen

I'm seeing longer than usual delays with Penon Audio too. I thought for sure I'd have my Walnut F1 and the Magaosi K5 in hand by now.  Still shows sitting in sorting center in China 16 days later.


----------



## vladstef

Wiljen said:


> I'm seeing longer than usual delays with Penon Audio too. I thought for sure I'd have my Walnut F1 and the Magaosi K5 in hand by now.  Still shows sitting in sorting center in China 16 days later.



At this point I'll be lucky if stuff arrives by the end of the year, because if it gets to 2018, my post office has a very interesting way of dealing with holidays by letting all of their workers take a short 2-week break.
Come on universe, give them the speed, we have headphones to unbox!


----------



## maxxevv

There are some pretty attractive Hifiman offers if anyone is looking at/for them. 

Edition-S for US$129/-  and HE400i for US$219.  Looks pretty compelling offers to me. 

http://store.hifiman.com/index.php/edition-s.html

http://store.hifiman.com/index.php/he-400i.html


----------



## Gianluigib

Wiljen said:


> I'm seeing longer than usual delays with Penon Audio too. I thought for sure I'd have my Walnut F1 and the Magaosi K5 in hand by now.  Still shows sitting in sorting center in China 16 days later.


I bought the bgvp dm5 the 19th october
and 2 days ago they arrived in my country


----------



## Skullophile

The Chinese holiday holds up all packages around this time of year. That's what makes 11.11 so special... About as special as a triple generation retard.


----------



## peter123

HiFiChris said:


> I'm using 17Track and my order seems to be on its way as well since yesterday ("Belgium, Parcel is handled" and the older one "Belgium, Departure to country of destination"). So hopefully it'll arrive soon, and hopefully without any QC/sound issues (and hopefully it's no counterfeit).



Same for me, bring em on


----------



## Holypal

maxxevv said:


> There are some pretty attractive Hifiman offers if anyone is looking at/for them.
> 
> Edition-S for US$129/-  and HE400i for US$219.  Looks pretty compelling offers to me.
> 
> ...



Well, the $499 HE560 is a true Buy.


----------



## xblackdemonx

Holypal said:


> Well, the $499 HE560 is a true Buy.


Wow they look awesome! It sucks that Canadian money is worth nothing or else I would have bought them.


----------



## Vidal

The 400i is available with next day delivery from Amazon.co.uk for £189


----------



## HiFiChris

s4tch said:


> same here. i have no idea what belgium has to do with my package tho



I assume they're using a freight forwarder for us Europeans.


----------



## s4tch

HiFiChris said:


> I assume they're using a freight forwarder for us Europeans.


at least it saves us the customs clearance.


----------



## Slater (Nov 16, 2017)

vladstef said:


> At this point I'll be lucky if stuff arrives by the end of the year, because if it gets to 2018, my post office has a very interesting way of dealing with holidays by letting all of their workers take a short 2-week break.
> Come on universe, give them the speed, we have headphones to unbox!



This is why I stopped buying 11.11 stuff for Xmas a few years ago. Most everything would show up in January or February, and I’d be in a lurch running out the day before Xmas trying to get backup gifts to replace the stuff that never showed up in time.

No thanks.

Combine that with all of the hoops and games you have to jump through to get coupons, the seller gouging, and price trickery that now goes on with 11.11, and it’s just not worth it IMO. I didn’t buy a single thing from AliExpress this 11.11, and I don’t plan to in the future.

I did, however, get a number of things from Gearbest that were genuine good deals (using coupon codes posted in the Gearbest thread). But I’m certainly not expecting them to show by Xmas. They’ll show up whenever they show up, which is fine with me because they aren’t gifts I need.


----------



## Slater (Nov 16, 2017)

xblackdemonx said:


> Wow they look awesome! It sucks that Canadian money is worth nothing or else I would have bought them.



Haha, it’s always been like that as far as I can remember.

I do feel sorry for our friends up north in that respect. You guys really get the shaft on currency value.

As a kid in the 80s, we’d be so excited to find change on the ground (dimes and quarters were like gold). But once we saw it was Canadian change, we’d just toss it back on the ground because it may as well have been a penny LOL.

We do love you guys though, eh


----------



## xblackdemonx

Slater said:


> But once we saw it was Canadian change, we’d just toss it back on the ground because it may as well have been a penny LOL.



HAHAHAhahahah....


----------



## Slater

xblackdemonx said:


> HAHAHAhahahah....



Haha

Hey, I’m sure our British friends do that to American change they find on the ground because our money is practically worthless over there, so I feel your pain lol


----------



## peter123

s4tch said:


> at least it saves us the customs clearance.



I'm pretty sure that Belgium Post pick these up in China so I wouldn't count on that (unfortunately)......


----------



## s4tch

peter123 said:


> I'm pretty sure that Belgium Post pick these up in China so I wouldn't count on that (unfortunately)......


true, but at least it's not the hungarian authorities that handle the package when it arrives from a 3rd country. they tend to forget the "first 10 euros of vat are not to be payed" rule and charge everything above 22 euros, so customs clearance might take weeks before i have to explain them everything all over again...


----------



## Ahmad313

maxxevv said:


> There are some pretty attractive Hifiman offers if anyone is looking at/for them.
> 
> Edition-S for US$129/-  and HE400i for US$219.  Looks pretty compelling offers to me.
> 
> ...


Can you please share a link to review of Edition S ,  thanks ,


----------



## HiFiChris

I don't know, I somehow like it when some companies adapt other companies' designs but add changes to it so that it doesn't look like a total ripoff. So I guess when you see someone walking around with what looks like a Sennheiser HD 800S put on backwards, it might be that it isn't even an HD 800S and not put on backwards: https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1021875.html


----------



## audio123

Ahmad313 said:


> FIDUE VIRGO is now available on Penon Audio  ,



Review is now available.
Enjoy reading!  

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/11/17/fidue-virgo-a85/


----------



## Wiljen

I gotta get my reviews finished up,  got 4 on the desk and 3 more in the mail on the way in.


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> Review is now available.
> Enjoy reading!
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/11/17/fidue-virgo-a85/
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/11/17/fidue-virgo-a85/


Excellent review audio123 ,  accurate and just to the point without boring and unnecessary details ,  
The Virgo itself looks very neat and clean build/finishing iem and seems comfortable too ,


----------



## leobigfield (Nov 17, 2017)

My joybuy Hifimans arrived. So far, definitely NOT fake. RE400 is indeed a finely tuned IEM ohhhman, till now they are the bargain of the year! Now, let's talk about sinergy... RE-400 + Spinfit + Cayin N3 = Killer budget setup!


----------



## Vidal

My Amazon purchased HE400i have arrived, anyone have any thoughts on pad upgrades?


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the Dekoni memory foam leather pads.  I now own about 5 sets I think as I keep buying another set so I don't have to switch them between things.

if the beyer sized pads will fit - I can highly recommend these:

https://dekoniaudio.com/product/dek...eries-fenestrated-elite-sheepkin-ear-pad-set/


----------



## phthora

I agree with @Wiljen I have Dekoni TH900 Sheepskins on my 560's and they are amazing. They add a bit of sub-bass, narrow the soundstage a touch, but give the sound more presence and weight. I'll be picking up a pair for my 400i in the near future. Just don't forget the rings!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm getting annoyed with how I keep listening to the KZ ZS6 over my other IEMs that cost more. 

Anything out there that's up the price ladder with a similar sound? Not super V shaped, just a pleasant one, and I use foams to tamp down the sibilance so overly bright treble isn't what I'm aiming at.


----------



## Wiljen

my Denon urban Ravers have a pretty Deep V shape and a nice amount of detail.  Not sure what the sucessor to them is now since I'm pretty sure they dropped the model I have.


----------



## Starway

Vidal said:


> My Amazon purchased HE400i have arrived, anyone have any thoughts on pad upgrades?



Oh, the HE400i is going to spoil you. Amazing headphones! I'm looking for the iem equivelant.


----------



## HungryPanda

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'm getting annoyed with how I keep listening to the KZ ZS6 over my other IEMs that cost more.
> 
> Anything out there that's up the price ladder with a similar sound? Not super V shaped, just a pleasant one, and I use foams to tamp down the sibilance so overly bright treble isn't what I'm aiming at.


I agree, the ZS6 is quite an amazing iem


----------



## Vidal

Starway said:


> Oh, the HE400i is going to spoil you. Amazing headphones! I'm looking for the iem equivelant.



I'm only a bit disappointed by the soundstage - expected them to be more out of head than they are. My AKG K612 Pro are superior in this regard.

Moni One IEM goes some way towards the feel of a open backed headphone, bass isn't quite as impactful as the HE400i but for an IEM I think they're pretty special. My experience of +$50 earphones is limited as I spend so much on cheaper IEMs


----------



## peter123

Vidal said:


> My Amazon purchased HE400i have arrived, anyone have any thoughts on pad upgrades?



I'm very found of the round Brainwavz pads, both the velour and leather are great imo. 

These can be had very cheap on Aliexpress but I'm not 100% sure that they're the real deal. Got some on the way so should now pretty soon.


----------



## peter123

Vidal said:


> I'm only a bit disappointed by the soundstage - expected them to be more out of head than they are. My AKG K612 Pro are superior in this regard.
> 
> Moni One IEM goes some way towards the feel of a open backed headphone, bass isn't quite as impactful as the HE400i but for an IEM I think they're pretty special. My experience of +$50 earphones is limited as I spend so much on cheaper IEMs



Yeah, soundstage width is not their strongest area. Still very ni e headphones imo.


----------



## HiFiChris

My JoyBuy RE400i arrived yesterday as well. That cable though... Garbage. And the tip selection... A bad joke.


----------



## vladstef

HiFiChris said:


> My JoyBuy RE400i arrived yesterday as well. That cable though... Garbage. And the tip selection... A bad joke.



These are well known facts about them, plus the terrible build quality. Something had to give, they invested a lot of money into research for these. However, replacing cable doesn't look too hard and tips are an easy fix, so there might be an awesome IEM hidden behind silly problems.


----------



## HiFiChris

vladstef said:


> These are well known facts about them, plus the terrible build quality. Something had to give, they invested a lot of money into research for these. However, replacing cable doesn't look too hard and tips are an easy fix, so there might be an awesome IEM hidden behind silly problems.



Yeah, I knew about the cable. I didn't know that it is _that _bad though. I expected something RE800-ish, maybe a little worse, but the RE800 is easily miles ahead the RE400 when it comes to cable.


----------



## leobigfield

HiFiChris said:


> My JoyBuy RE400i arrived yesterday as well. That cable though... Garbage. And the tip selection... A bad joke.



I actually liked Hifimans eartips selection... They are very confortable in my ears and offers some shapes you will never found elsewhere so good for completing the tip-rolling collection.


----------



## Ahmad313

HiFiChris said:


> Yeah, I knew about the cable. I didn't know that it is _that _bad though. I expected something RE800-ish, maybe a little worse, but the RE800 is easily miles ahead the RE400 when it comes to cable.


RE800/2000 are top of the line products so definitely they use better cables/materials on them ,


----------



## leobigfield (Nov 18, 2017)

Oooops, sorry, double post.


----------



## ivo001

Vidal said:


> I'm only a bit disappointed by the soundstage - expected them to be more out of head than they are. My AKG K612 Pro are superior in this regard.
> 
> Moni One IEM goes some way towards the feel of a open backed headphone, bass isn't quite as impactful as the HE400i but for an IEM I think they're pretty special. My experience of +$50 earphones is limited as I spend so much on cheaper IEMs


Are the Moni One discontinued? They arlmost impossible to find. The only two listings on AE are out of stock.


----------



## kova4a

HiFiChris said:


> Yeah, I knew about the cable. I didn't know that it is _that _bad though. I expected something RE800-ish, maybe a little worse, but the RE800 is easily miles ahead the RE400 when it comes to cable.


Well, re400's cables are mediocre but come on - you can't be really mad that the iems you just got for 25 bucks don't have at least as good cable as the $700 re-800? 
I did buy a ton of these re400 while on sale for the upcoming Holidays but kinda regret I didn't get more of the 1more triples while they were $47 as they look a lot more impressive as a gift given their package and looks


----------



## Vidal

ivo001 said:


> Are the Moni One discontinued? They arlmost impossible to find. The only two listings on AE are out of stock.



Not sure, perhaps the 11.11 sales cleared out the last of them


----------



## HiFiChris

kova4a said:


> Well, re400's cables are mediocre but come on - you can't be really mad that the iems you just got for 25 bucks don't have at least as good cable as the $700 re-800?
> I did buy a ton of these re400 while on sale for the upcoming Holidays but kinda regret I didn't get more of the 1more triples while they were $47 as they look a lot more impressive as a gift given their package and looks



I'm not really mad at all, but didn't expect the cable to be that bad when it comes to flexibility etc. Sonically the RE400 is a good IEM, no doubt. But that cable is quite a joke nonetheless based on the MSRP and compared to what other $10 chi-fi IEMs come with (cable).


----------



## ivo001

Vidal said:


> Not sure, perhaps the 11.11 sales cleared out the last of them


I tried to find them somewhere around the 8th of november already, but couldn't find it anywhere in stock.


----------



## HiFiChris

leobigfield said:


> I actually liked Hifimans eartips selection... They are very confortable in my ears and offers some shapes you will never found elsewhere so good for completing the tip-rolling collection.



The included tips also fit me very well and are of soft, high quality. What I don't get though is the inconsistency. Instead of including large, medium and small tips of each kind, they include tips that don't only vary in diameter but also in length. Three pairs of long tips in different sizes of each type of tips would be good, but some short single-flange tips here, some long single-flange tips there, and some short bi-flange tips as well as some long bi-flange tips is rather odd, at least from my point of view. So it's not the tips quality and material that I don't like, since I do, but the inconsistency of what type of tips they include in the pack.


----------



## Trebor1966

HiFiChris said:


> I'm not really mad at all, but didn't expect the cable to be that bad when it comes to flexibility etc. Sonically the RE400 is a good IEM, no doubt. But that cable is quite a joke nonetheless based on the MSRP and compared to what other $10 chi-fi IEMs come with (cable).



Beside the bad cable please write your personal review perhaps the sound quite neutral and you will like it


----------



## HiFiChris (Nov 18, 2017)

Trebor1966 said:


> Beside the bad cable please write your personal review perhaps the sound quite neutral and you will like it



The sound is indeed quite neutral and coherent, with a pinch of warmth and an overall harmonic timbre.

I will definitely publish a full review on the *Kopfhoerer-Lounge*, but cannot really say when exactly.


----------



## Vidal

ivo001 said:


> I tried to find them somewhere around the 8th of november already, but couldn't find it anywhere in stock.



Can't find them anywhere myself either.


----------



## leobigfield

Really digging my RE400. They tick A LOT of boxes to me... They just dethroned my LZ-A3 and P1 in listening joy. Won't say they are better (they probably aren't) but they are just getting ALL my head time. Impressive the amount of clarity and resolution for this little money. Don't know if sinergy has to do it, but my actual rig (N3-RE400-Spinfit) is providing me an enjoyment that I didn't have in a looooooong time....


----------



## peter123

leobigfield said:


> Really digging my RE400. They tick A LOT of boxes to me... They just dethroned my LZ-A3 and P1 in listening joy. Won't say they are better (they probably aren't) but they are just getting ALL my head time. Impressive the amount of clarity and resolution for this little money. Don't know if sinergy has to do it, but my actual rig (N3-RE400-Spinfit) is providing me an enjoyment that I didn't have in a looooooong time....



Nice to hear that Leo! It looks as if my pair will arrive in a couple of days now and the Edition S should be right behind. I'm also waiting for something Big and something Small so should be a good week


----------



## vladstef

leobigfield said:


> Really digging my RE400. They tick A LOT of boxes to me... They just dethroned my LZ-A3 and P1 in listening joy. Won't say they are better (they probably aren't) but they are just getting ALL my head time. Impressive the amount of clarity and resolution for this little money. Don't know if sinergy has to do it, but my actual rig (N3-RE400-Spinfit) is providing me an enjoyment that I didn't have in a looooooong time....



Mine arrived in post office, expecting them in a few days. I'll be using them with Lg V20 and I am quite excited to be honest, I have some seriously huge expectations.


----------



## DBaldock9

Has the HiFiMAN RE-400 been changed / updated, since it was first reviewed here, back in January/February of 2013?
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifiman-re-400.15746/


----------



## vladstef (Nov 19, 2017)

DBaldock9 said:


> Has the HiFiMAN RE-400 been changed / updated, since it was first reviewed here, back in January/February of 2013?
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifiman-re-400.15746/



Yes, jack was changed and supposedly cable is better, especially the part that used to break all the time where strain relief connects to the housings. All of this is not better by much... there are also versions with android/ios mics - these also use 'updated' cable. Driver and sound never changed. Some new tips were added, also a hard case. These new things don't come in the official box, but they pack them in a cardboard box along the official package. Note: I haven't received them yet but I did the research  (still amazed how little info everyone provides...)



Spoiler: Old jack














Spoiler: New jack


----------



## Holypal

vladstef said:


> Yes, jack was changed and supposedly cable is better, especially the part that used to break all the time where strain relief connects to the housings. All of this is not better by much... there are also versions with android/ios mics - these also use 'updated' cable. Driver and sound never changed. Some new tips were added, also a hard case. These new things don't come in the official box, but they pack them in a cardboard box along the official package. Note: I haven't received them yet but I did the research  (still amazed how little info everyone provides...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine has the old jack . I should order one with mic during 11.11


----------



## vladstef

Holypal said:


> Mine has the old jack . I should order one with mic during 11.11



It changes nothing really, if your cables are fine, then no worries. Extra tips would've been nice but I doubt that they are any better than 3rd party tips, same goes for the case...


----------



## Saoshyant

I wouldn't say I wasn't particularly impressed with the RE400B, as I could tell it was a rather talented IEM for it's cost, but it didn't suit me.  I preferred the sound of both the RE-0 & RE-Zero.  Then again, I prefer a fun slant, so wasn't surprised at my enjoyment of the RE300.


----------



## goldtuba

vladstef said:


> Mine arrived in post office, expecting them in a few days. I'll be using them with Lg V20 and I am quite excited to be honest, I have some seriously huge expectations.



The RE600 with the LGV10 is one of my favorite combos.  I haven't heard the RE400, but it should be a pleasant combo.


----------



## HiFiChris

S...ugar! If the code "AFFLG02" really works, then this IEM storage bag https://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_317791.html with a price of only $0.2 on GearBest would be the cheapest one I have ever seen for sale.


----------



## Selenium (Nov 20, 2017)

This is basically the same as the Magoasi K5 right?


----------



## Slater

Selenium said:


> This is basically the same as the Magoasi K5 right?



Sure looks the same to me. Doesn't mean it IS the same, but the resemblance is striking.

I'd love to know if anyone has the new Magoasi K5 yet, and if so that they think.


----------



## Selenium (Nov 20, 2017)

Slater said:


> Sure looks the same to me. Doesn't mean it IS the same, but the resemblance is striking.
> 
> I'd love to know if anyone has the new Magoasi K5 yet, and if so that they think.



Well if anyone wants to take one for the team, the **** K5 can be had for $120 from the AK Audio store. Their three BA model for $100. Both are rather fetching.


----------



## TogawaShione (Nov 21, 2017)

new products from Moondrop(水月雨),Kanas.
It has a dynamic driver with Diamond-like carbon(DLC) diaphragm,a metal shell and replaceable OFC cable(0.78 2-pin),with price of about $105.
I have already pre-ordered one.Can't wait to listen to it.
They also offered a package with OCC cable special designed for it,for $185.
it was told to be released at the end of this month or the first week of December.

What's more,they are also working on(near finish) another dynamic driver in-ear called Stella.The price will be about $380.


----------



## Ahmad313

TogawaShione said:


> new products from Moondrop(水月雨),Kanas.
> It has a dynamic driver with Diamond-like carbon diaphragm,a metal shell and replaceable OFC cable(0.78 2-pin),with price of about $105.
> I have already pre-ordered one.Can't wait to listen to it.
> They also offered a package with OCC cable special designed for it,for $185.
> ...


This is very beautiful ,  i have a single BA iem from Moondroop and i think these guys have a really sense of tuning ,


----------



## Slater

Ahmad313 said:


> This is very beautiful ,  i have a single BA iem from Moondroop and i think these guys have a really sense of tuning ,



A really *what* sense of tuning? Good, bad, awesome, miserable?


----------



## crabdog

TogawaShione said:


> new products from Moondrop(水月雨),Kanas.
> It has a dynamic driver with Diamond-like carbon(DLC) diaphragm,a metal shell and replaceable OFC cable(0.78 2-pin),with price of about $105.
> I have already pre-ordered one.Can't wait to listen to it.
> They also offered a package with OCC cable special designed for it,for $185.
> ...


Love the design of these. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Ahmad313

Slater said:


> A really *what* sense of tuning? Good, bad, awesome, miserable?


of course in very good meanings specially the vocals and height of soundstage is impressive ,


----------



## Gianluigib (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey guys,  have you ever had any problems with penon audio??  I bought the bgvp dm5 the 19th October  and i'm still waiting. Thanks


----------



## Selenium

Gianluigib said:


> Hey guys,  have you ever had a problem with penon audio??  I bought the bgvp dm5 the 19th October  and i'm still waiting. Thanks



Have you tried messaging them? Do you have a tracking number? Penon isn't the kind of store to leave someone hanging, so shoot them a message.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have always received items I have ordered from Penon so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Gianluigib

Selenium said:


> Have you tried messaging them? Do you have a tracking number? Penon isn't the kind of store to leave someone hanging, so shoot them a message.





Selenium said:


> Have you tried messaging them? Do you have a tracking number? Penon isn't the kind of store to leave someone hanging, so shoot them a message.


 Yes i have contacted them 3 times but they didn’t answer to the last two e-mails. 
Yes I have the tracking number


----------



## crabdog

Gianluigib said:


> Yes i have contacted them 3 times but they didn’t answer to the last two e-mails.
> Yes I have the tracking number


What's the status on the tracking?


----------



## ruckus1027

Anyone tried these?  They look like they might be rebrands but I can't quite put my finger on it. 

OKCSC F90


----------



## Slater

ruckus1027 said:


> Anyone tried these?  They look like they might be rebrands but I can't quite put my finger on it.
> 
> OKCSC F90



Someone tried them a few months ago, and it was just overly bloated bass.

I think it was maybe @1clearhead or @Nymphonomaniac.


----------



## Gianluigib

crabdog said:


> What's the status on the tracking?


Just today  they arrived in my country,  so I guess it's time of 2-3 days  to get them


----------



## ruckus1027

Slater said:


> Someone tried them a few months ago, and it was just overly bloated bass.
> 
> I think it was maybe @1clearhead or @Nymphonomaniac.



Ah, NVM then lol.


----------



## Slater (Nov 21, 2017)

Slater said:


> Someone tried them a few months ago, and it was just overly bloated bass.
> 
> I think it was maybe @1clearhead or @Nymphonomaniac.





ruckus1027 said:


> Ah, NVM then lol.



Here is the comment I remember from a few months ago (referencing some older post that I could not find): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-763#post-13721528

I think it's known as a few different names - Salar F, the F90, and others - which is why I cant find the original post @themindfreak referenced. But it's always the same specs, and impossible to confuse with anything else due to the giant "F double moving coil" printed on the face.


----------



## Selenium

Slater said:


> ... due to the giant "F double moving coil" printed on the face.



I wouldn't get them just for that reason. I'm petty lol.


----------



## ruckus1027

Slater said:


> Here is the comment I remember from a few months ago (referencing some older post that I could not find): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-763#post-13721528
> 
> I think it's known as a few different names - Salar F, the F90, and others - which is why I cant find the original post @themindfreak referenced. But it's always the same specs, and impossible to confuse with anything else due to the giant "F double moving coil" printed on the face.



Hey thanks for getting that info.   You the MVP for that extra mile.  I'll pass on them.


----------



## Slater (Nov 21, 2017)

Selenium said:


> I wouldn't get them just for that reason. I'm petty lol.



You can remove that type of printing using a qtip and a solvent such as acetone, goof off, xylene, toluene, lighter fluid, gasoline, naphtha, or lacquer thinner. Then buffing it with plastic polish. You can also wet sand it right off as a solvent alternative.

I easily removed the “ZS3” from my ZS3s, and the cheesy writing from my Fonge T01.

There’s always a way lol


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Selenium said:


> Well if anyone wants to take one for the team, the **** K5 can be had for $120 from the AK Audio store. Their three BA model for $100. Both are rather fetching.



I'm seeing $120/150?


----------



## snip3r77

Some deals here , not exactly chifi but from Singapore

https://www.null-audio.com/collections/on-sale

The nebula is good. 

Excerpt: "The AAW Nebula Two has solid build quality, adequate accessories, and excellent sound quality for the price. I’ve never heard an IEM with a more natural, balanced sound before; add to that a 3D soundstage, phenomenal end-to-end frequency extension, and great instrument separation with fantastic detail retrieval, and you get an IEM that punches well above its asking price."



http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-two-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/16717


----------



## alucard177

snip3r77 said:


> Some deals here , not exactly chifi but from Singapore
> 
> https://www.null-audio.com/collections/on-sale
> 
> ...




Just bought a pair of AAW Q iems and a pair of shozy zero, oh and bought some UE 900s days ago. My wallet is bleeding, suffering and screaming miserably and I'm wondering what will I eat in the next months, lol.


----------



## Wiljen

Posted 3 reviews tonight.  All were for bluetooth buds.  One, the Riversong AirX2 from Gearbest, can only be described as best left at the bottom of the river.   The other two were from a newcomer named SmartOmi, and both were impressive for early efforts.  The ACE in particular has a lot of good features and makes me think SmartOmi will be one to watch if they can get a bit better extension on both ends and incorporate AptX in the next model.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/smartomi-ace.22761/reviews

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/smartomi-q5.22762/reviews


----------



## snip3r77

alucard177 said:


> Just bought a pair of AAW Q iems and a pair of shozy zero, oh and bought some UE 900s days ago. My wallet is bleeding, suffering and screaming miserably and I'm wondering what will I eat in the next months, lol.


I bought the nebula because It as the most discounts. I’m looking initially at AXH initially .


----------



## alucard177

snip3r77 said:


> I bought the nebula because It as the most discounts. I’m looking initially at AXH initially .



Both the AXH and the new A3H look very promising and well made. I want to try the AXH but that might be the next year cause I'm broke right no with so many earphone purchases. I guess I'll be selling some stuff


----------



## Ahmad313

the AAW AXH looks really interesting ,  
can sometimes post a link to review for AXH ,??  Thanks ,


----------



## Intensecure

snip3r77 said:


> I bought the nebula...


Thanks for the link.
Bought the Nebula 2, looked at those before, but at the sale price kinda proved irresistible!


----------



## CoiL (Nov 22, 2017)

TogawaShione said:


> new products from Moondrop(水月雨),Kanas.
> It has a dynamic driver with Diamond-like carbon(DLC) diaphragm,a metal shell and replaceable OFC cable(0.78 2-pin),with price of about $105.
> I have already pre-ordered one.Can't wait to listen to it.
> They also offered a package with OCC cable special designed for it,for $185.
> ...


Very very interesting. Will keep eye on this.



snip3r77 said:


> Some deals here , not exactly chifi but from Singapore
> 
> https://www.null-audio.com/collections/on-sale
> 
> ...



Another one I`ll take serious look at.


----------



## leobigfield

Got two shozy Zero for $37.90 with shipping. Hope they are worth it!


----------



## schumacher

Any chance the re 400 deal on joybuy would  come back anytime soon?


----------



## vladstef

schumacher said:


> Any chance the re 400 deal on joybuy would  come back anytime soon?



I'd say yes. It briefly did come back, perhaps it will again this friday.


----------



## Holypal

schumacher said:


> Any chance the re 400 deal on joybuy would  come back anytime soon?



Maybe check it on 12nd Dec. It's another sales day.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Someone tried them a few months ago, and it was just overly bloated bass.
> 
> I think it was maybe @1clearhead or @Nymphonomaniac.


Nope, not me. Never tried those.


----------



## leobigfield

Guys, any recommendations for an iem with low profile/over ear, massive soundstage and good overall balance? I have a friend who loves his tennmak pro mainly because of the wide soundstage and wants to upgrade this BF.


----------



## loomisjohnson

leobigfield said:


> Guys, any recommendations for an iem with low profile/over ear, massive soundstage and good overall balance? I have a friend who loves his tennmak pro mainly because of the wide soundstage and wants to upgrade this BF.


i would consider the simgot en700 bass or pmv a01 mk2


----------



## leobigfield

Are these at least as wide as the Tenmak Pros?


----------



## Ahmad313

TogawaShione said:


> new products from Moondrop(水月雨),Kanas.
> It has a dynamic driver with Diamond-like carbon(DLC) diaphragm,a metal shell and replaceable OFC cable(0.78 2-pin),with price of about $105.
> I have already pre-ordered one.Can't wait to listen to it.
> They also offered a package with OCC cable special designed for it,for $185.
> ...


Can you post the link where you found these ,  thanks ,


----------



## CoiL

snip3r77 said:


> Some deals here , not exactly chifi but from Singapore
> https://www.null-audio.com/collections/on-sale
> The nebula is good.
> Excerpt: "The AAW Nebula Two has solid build quality, adequate accessories, and excellent sound quality for the price. I’ve never heard an IEM with a more natural, balanced sound before; add to that a 3D soundstage, phenomenal end-to-end frequency extension, and great instrument separation with fantastic detail retrieval, and you get an IEM that punches well above its asking price."
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-two-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/16717


I read AAW N2 review through and really interested in those... but... already sold out?
They look almost like my VE Monk NUN-mod in shape and that`s huge plus for me, Angle between cable and nozzle, breathing port slight "concave", great!
Only thing - it has no removable cable.


----------



## paulindss

Someone buyed and posted something here, or in KZ thread, a little while Ago about these hybrid IEM's, there were good impressions.
http://s.aliexpress.com/biuAv2QF

There are another hybrid model from the same manufacturer apparently:
http://s.aliexpress.com/2qqArI3E

Vidal tried to Review one but had quality problems with the unit and was unable to do the review, as the seller had treatment. Vidal Said that the First impressions on sound was good.

Anyone here has Any info about these ? Maybe the Guy that first got them, could tell us something ? anyone brave enough $$ to got one ? 

Anyway i think that igor from audiobudget.com Will Review one, as i have seen a comment on Aliexpress "soon on audiobudget.com".

Willing to see any info, the fr graph looks promising, datachable cable, over ear, good price... It remains to be seen how they actualy sound.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm not sure if the brands count here, but right now I'm kinda looking at the TFZ S4 and the Fiio F9 Pro. Can't deciiiiiide.


----------



## Skullophile

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/brookos-review-discussion-fiio-f9-iem.859425/

Brooko's review of the F9 should help you decide. 

Anyone know what's different in the Fiio F9se than the F9?


----------



## Selenium (Nov 22, 2017)

leobigfield said:


> Guys, any recommendations for an iem with low profile/over ear, massive soundstage and good overall balance? I have a friend who loves his tennmak pro mainly because of the wide soundstage and wants to upgrade this BF.



I have the Pro...I'll have to pull it out and give it a listen. It doesn't really strike me as a balanced earphone.

@Skullophile, The only difference is one has a detachable cable and the other doesn't.


----------



## leobigfield

Selenium said:


> I have the Pro...I'll have to pull it out and give it a listen. It doesn't really strike me as a balanced earphone.
> 
> @Skullophile, The only difference is one has a detachable cable and the other doesn't.



That's why he wants to upgrade to a more even signature but keeping the wide soundstage. Appreciate the comparison!


----------



## stryed

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'm not sure if the brands count here, but right now I'm kinda looking at the TFZ S4 and the Fiio F9 Pro. Can't deciiiiiide.



There's also the Ibaso IT01...Pioneer se_ch9T. Just in case you needed more trouble deciding =p


----------



## Selenium

leobigfield said:


> That's why he wants to upgrade to a more even signature but keeping the wide soundstage. Appreciate the comparison!



I immediately thought the ZS6 but that really isn't balanced either, just goes in the other direction from the Tennmak Pro. It has a bigger soundstage though.

Maybe the Shozy Hibiki? It has a similar signature as the Pro but with less bass and more forward mids. And it has a nice soundstage.


----------



## HiFiChris

'member when I posted some frequency response graphs of the KingYou KM03, a truly sub-bass-heavy in-ear with a smooth midrange and treble? For those who are interested, I have written a small (German but as always with the Google Translate Widget sitting right below the navigation bar) review of it which can be found here: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/11/kingyou-km03-review.html




 

Bottom line: not exactly as bad as expected and with a rather well-done midrange, but I'd definitely pick most Superlux, Xiaomi and Knowledge Zenith in-ears over it.


----------



## crabdog

leobigfield said:


> That's why he wants to upgrade to a more even signature but keeping the wide soundstage. Appreciate the comparison!


If you want something more balanced and lower price the Alpha&Delta D6 is nice. There's one review up and I will be adding mine later today or tomorrow:
http://www.lendmeurears.com/alpha-delta-d6/


----------



## Vidal

paulindss said:


> Someone buyed and posted something here, or in KZ thread, a little while Ago about these hybrid IEM's, there were good impressions.
> http://s.aliexpress.com/biuAv2QF
> 
> There are another hybrid model from the same manufacturer apparently:
> ...



My unit was poorly assembled no glue on one side, that was the ASY model. The other review I saw was the ASY that had a problem with the connections. 

Irradiated a dispute on AE and the seller refused to send me a single earpiece as a replacement so I escalated to AE. At this point the seller accused me of breaking the earpiece myself. I’m still waiting for a refund even though AE have found in my favour. 

The sound wasn’t so great that I’d risk the inconvenience of waiting for replacements. Given the fact the seller is appalling I’d stay well away


----------



## peter123

Monk IE and my Joybuy RE400a


----------



## smy1

leobigfield said:


> Got two shozy Zero for $37.90 with shipping. Hope they are worth it!



Where at?


----------



## luedriver (Nov 23, 2017)

peter123 said:


> Monk IE and my Joybuy RE400a



1 question, can the monk ie be worn not over ear cable but straight down?

edit, also what is the sound difference between biggie and smalls?

also congrats on getting one of the first monk ie's


----------



## VinceHill24

paulindss said:


> Someone buyed and posted something here, or in KZ thread, a little while Ago about these hybrid IEM's, there were good impressions.
> http://s.aliexpress.com/biuAv2QF
> 
> There are another hybrid model from the same manufacturer apparently:
> ...


I believe i'm one of those who got the ASK hybrid some time back. It was pretty good and ended up being my daily driver for some time. Given that price range, i think they're quite underrated. They have a bright warmish sound leaning towards a U or mildly V shape signature. They don't give any WOW effect when you hear it like how ZS5/6 will give you but they're rather smooth and easy listening. What makes it a daily driver to me most importantly is its treble. It's crisp and detailed yet not at any point harsh to my ears so it ended up in my ears for a much longer time without me realising it actually. Bass may be lacking a little in subbass but remains well textured with good punch to keep the music alive. Fitment can be a little finicky at first but once you get the hang of it you'll be fine. It's actually very comfortable once it's fitted with a good seal. It's quite amazing that they have actual crossover given the price coz not even KZ can do a crossover at such price. And packaging is definitely much better than KZ small packaging box. 

Moved on to Veedix now and been enjoying it since i got it yesterday. Took a while of adjustment as it definitely has a little more bass than i can cope with at first but overall it's actually quite balance sounding. I would say that veedix is the most comfortable uiem i've ever worn coming from a few well known nice fitting uiem like magaosi k1, k3pro, tfz exclusive 3, kinera h3... not sure what challenges they're facing but hopefully they'll be available to the international buyers soon as i've feedback to them through Taobao about them no longer available on AE and they said they're working on it. Maybe ppl thinks their price is not competitive enough but hey, aren't TFZ King priced much more expensive than it too ? They're not like miles behind King and they're presenting a different signature so i guess it's again another underrated gear with failed marketing strategy perhaps.


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> Monk IE and my Joybuy RE400a


Nice stuff,


----------



## paulindss

peter123 said:


> Monk IE and my Joybuy RE400a



Nice to known that the joibuy Deal was real, i only have to wait a long time to the earphones reach my country now...

Can you Tell us any impressions comparing to latest earphones ?


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 23, 2017)

Joybuy RE400 is definitely legit. Cable is pretty bleh, at least on the mic-free version. If this is an upgrade, the original cable must have been truly abysmal.


----------



## peter123

paulindss said:


> Nice to known that the joibuy Deal was real, i only have to wait a long time to the earphones reach my country now...
> 
> Can you Tell us any impressions comparing to latest earphones ?



The RE400 is a very nice pair of IEM's even with today's standard. Although it's easily outperformed but several top $100 offerings today (it was originally $99) it still hold its own against most sub $50 offerings I've heard as long as its signature goes along with your preferences.

They lack some sone dynamics and sparkle and are definitely mid centric but as long as one is OK with that they're nice. 

Regarding the Monk IEM's I've hardly had any time to listen to them yet so I'll have to get back with impressions but extremely early impression is that the RE400 is at least on pair when it comes to sound while the Monks seem to be better built. 

I don't think there's any way to wear the Monk IEM's straight down. I was also a bit surprised that they're exactly the same size, color is the only difference.


----------



## vladstef

peter123 said:


> The RE400 is a very nice pair of IEM's even with today's standard. Although it's easily outperformed but several top $100 offerings today (it was originally $99) it still hold its own against most sub $50 offerings I've heard as long as its signature goes along with your preferences.
> 
> They lack some sone dynamics and sparkle and are definitely mid centric but as long as one is OK with that they're nice.
> 
> ...



Many people have reported that Monk IEs need some decent burn in before they loosen up. However, it does appear that they aren't exactly the best IEMs in the budget segment, definitely not going to win as many hearts as monk earbuds did, this is just judging from people's impressions.


----------



## 1clearhead

leobigfield said:


> Guys, any recommendations for an iem with low profile/over ear, massive soundstage and good overall balance? I have a friend who loves his tennmak pro mainly because of the wide soundstage and wants to upgrade this BF.


The new MEMT R7 (hybrid). ....Heavy duty metal housing and cables, which is much improved since the MEMT X5. Smooth, but yet clear and open and massive soundstage.


----------



## vladstef

1clearhead said:


> The new MEMT R7 (hybrid). ....Heavy duty metal housing and cables, which is much improved since the MEMT X5. Smooth, but yet clear and open and massive soundstage.



Quite a beautiful casing however strain relief design looks ridiculous, what were they thinking...


----------



## 1clearhead

leobigfield said:


> Guys, any recommendations for an iem with low profile/over ear, massive soundstage and good overall balance? I have a friend who loves his tennmak pro mainly because of the wide soundstage and wants to upgrade this BF.


The new MEMT R7 (hybrid). ....Heavy duty metal housing and cables, which is much improved since the MEMT X5. Smooth, but yet clear and open and massive soundstage.

Oops! ...you mentioned "over ear". I guess you can count these out, since they're made to just hang down from the ears.


----------



## 1clearhead

....but, nonetheless, the R7's are really good.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-c6e7-4105-92be-95ab0b5a1c76&rmStoreLevelAB=3


----------



## danny93

Hey guys, I got the EMI CI800 in the post today as a Christmas present for my sister. After a bit of a listen (couldn't resist haha) I love the mids on these things. My KZ ZS3 feels so damn bloated and veiled now, I think I need a little upgrade myself. Would the KZ Zs6 be a good shout, or the Tin Audio T2 maybe? Has anybody that has the Tin Audio 2 tried sealing up the holes to increase the bass...does it have an impact on overall clarity in the mids, this guy seems to think it doesn't? https://audiobudget.com/product/TINAudio/T2


----------



## vladstef

danny93 said:


> Hey guys, I got the EMI CI800 in the post today as a Christmas present for my sister. After a bit of a listen (couldn't resist haha) I love the mids on these things. My KZ ZS3 feels so damn bloated and veiled now, I think I need a little upgrade myself. Would the KZ Zs6 be a good shout, or the Tin Audio T2 maybe? Has anybody that has the Tin Audio 2 tried sealing up the holes to increase the bass...does it have an impact on overall clarity in the mids, this guy seems to think it doesn't? https://audiobudget.com/product/TINAudio/T2



It always impacts mid range and sometimes treble as well, sometimes reduces sound stage etc. It's there for a reason, covering it up reduces the overall quality of sound in 99% of the cases and always reduces the perception of clarity in the sound due to a bass boost. Potentially reduces the lifespan of the driver, most of the time front vent is there to reduce pressure on the driver when inserting/taking out and also reducing pressure on your eardrum. I would never cover that front vent, the trade offs are just way too significant.


----------



## peter123

vladstef said:


> Many people have reported that Monk IEs need some decent burn in before they loosen up. However, it does appear that they aren't exactly the best IEMs in the budget segment, definitely not going to win as many hearts as monk earbuds did, this is just judging from people's impressions.



I don't care much for burn in but we'll see. 

They're not bad at although though and considering what you getting for $30 each i don't think anyone can be disappointed. I'd like to stress again that I've only listened to them a couple of hours and have not tried different sources etc to take these impressions with a good amount of salt


----------



## vector84

vladstef said:


> It always impacts mid range and sometimes treble as well, sometimes reduces sound stage etc. It's there for a reason, covering it up reduces the overall quality of sound in 99% of the cases and always reduces the perception of clarity in the sound due to a bass boost. Potentially reduces the lifespan of the driver, most of the time front vent is there to reduce pressure on the driver when inserting/taking out and also reducing pressure on your eardrum. I would never cover that front vent, the trade offs are just way too significant.


Those are some pretty broad and sweeping generalizations there.  And ones that at least a couple serious manufacturers in the market would strongly disagree with.


----------



## vladstef (Nov 23, 2017)

vector84 said:


> Those are some pretty broad and sweeping generalizations there.  And ones that at least a couple serious manufacturers in the market would strongly disagree with.



Well it's obvious that not every IEM has a front vent, I never said that they should, but if it's there, there has to be a reason for it and the whole driver arrangement is designed to work with that vent. Back vents are a different story and making a generalization about those is not possible.
The difference between the front/back vents is that front ones are always very small but way too detrimental to the function of the IEM while back ones quite the opposite.


----------



## ivo001

vladstef said:


> Many people have reported that Monk IEs need some decent burn in before they loosen up. However, it does appear that they aren't exactly the best IEMs in the budget segment, definitely not going to win as many hearts as monk earbuds did, this is just judging from people's impressions.


The impressions I have read so far al semmed pretty positive? Looks like after 50 hours of burn-in they seem to reach their full potential. Biggies can sound better than smalls if you have some good DAC/AMP equipment. Smalls probably most practical for travelling.


----------



## vector84

vladstef said:


> Well it's obvious that not every IEM has a front vent, I never said that they should, but if it's there, there has to be a reason for it and the whole driver arrangement is designed to work with that vent. Back vents are a different story and making a generalization about those is not possible.


FLC8s says hi. CA says hi. 

A little Googling turns up statements from acoustics engineers like "it creates a very basic 2nd order acoustic high pass" - ie it's a tuning element.


----------



## Skullophile

I've got faith in anyone who can tune an iem as well as the Duke. I am also looking forward to Peters inpressions of the Biggie and Smalls.


----------



## vladstef

vector84 said:


> FLC8s says hi. CA says hi.
> 
> A little Googling turns up statements from acoustics engineers like "it creates a very basic 2nd order acoustic high pass" - ie it's a tuning element.



I assume that CA is Campfire Andromeda, it doesn't have front vent due to BA drivers, I am sure that you could find TOTL IEM with dynamic drivers without front vent. FLC8 is designed from ground up to be tuned by different filters, completely different story. If you have an IEM with fixed front vent, completely shutting it off can never improve sound unless the thing has a wrong design to begin with. Talking specifically about TinAudio T2 and graphs from audiobudget, covering front vent completely gives +15db @50Hz, that is not a simple change of tonality.


----------



## vladstef

ivo001 said:


> The impressions I have read so far al semmed pretty positive? Looks like after 50 hours of burn-in they seem to reach their full potential. Biggies can sound better than smalls if you have some good DAC/AMP equipment. Smalls probably most practical for travelling.



I took into account the fact that at least some of those impressions have to be biased due to a selection system that they used for early access, but no one is saying that these are game changers. We will obviously wait for some proper reviews to judge for ourselves but I wouldn't expect Monk level of impact, not even close actually. Maybe because IEM is a much more established market today than earbud market was when Monks came out.


----------



## vector84 (Nov 23, 2017)

vladstef said:


> I assume that CA is Campfire Andromeda


How would the Andromeda make sense? But I was referring to other Campfire Audio products, yes.
Your idea that that this applies only to DDs and not BAs is also flawed though - any closed housing can produce static pressure, whereas vented housings can allow the equalization of static pressure with the surrounding environment.  If they relieved dynamic pressure... well that's called acoustic filtering - if pressure couldn't be produced on the eardrum you wouldn't hear anything... What does apply to DDs is exclusively is obviously driver flex.


> If you have an IEM with fixed front vent, completely shutting it off can never improve sound *for me *unless the thing has a wrong design to begin with.


FTFY
(and you don't have to completely shut a front volume vent... changing its size [like with a piece of tape with a smaller hole poked in it, or tape covering part of the vent] will have an impact, generally without incurring flex)


> Talking specifically about TinAudio T2 and graphs from audiobudget, *covering front vent completely gives +15db @50Hz, that is not a simple change of tonality.*


... ummm what? ... OK.  How is a FR change not a change in tonality?  That sure sounds like... a high pass?

Look, I'm not saying you *should* do it, those results don't look very pleasing to me at all given what Audiobudget's graphs normally look like, but your absolutist attitude about one specific tuning feature... amuses me.  Obviously if you get crazy driver flex from covering the port that could do some damage over time if the diaphragm can't take the stress, but I feel like your blanket statements are pretty overboard.


----------



## mochill

Echobox audio explorer on sale for $329


----------



## smy1

is the lz z03a still good? I haven’t bought anything for awhile so i ordered one from gearbest.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Someone buyed and posted something here, or in KZ thread, a little while Ago about these hybrid IEM's, there were good impressions.
> http://s.aliexpress.com/biuAv2QF
> 
> There are another hybrid model from the same manufacturer apparently:
> ...



I have ASK on the way (the opposite one that Vidal reviewed).

I’ll post impressions once they arrive.


----------



## leobigfield

smy1 said:


> Where at?



AAW Audio deals some pages ago.


----------



## HungryPanda

@Slater the Ask Coil Iron ones?


----------



## Holypal

HungryPanda said:


> @Slater the Ask Coil Iron ones?



 
Just a picture.


----------



## vladstef

Who designed this, it looks so ugly, it's an anti-design.
Reminds me of very popular snacks in my country, Smoki:


----------



## paulindss

vladstef said:


> Who designed this, it looks so ugly, it's an anti-design.
> Reminds me of very popular snacks in my country, Smoki:



Have to agree, they look ugly as hell


----------



## HungryPanda

good job they sound good, there my out and about favourites at the moment


----------



## paulindss

HungryPanda said:


> good job they sound good, there my out and about favourites at the moment




Hmmmm interesting, looking forward to more impressions, these can be my next purchase If the zsr don't appear soon enough... Keep us informed guys that are waiting for them.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> @Slater the Ask Coil Iron ones?



Yes


----------



## ruckus1027

paulindss said:


> Hmmmm interesting, looking forward to more impressions, these can be my next purchase If the zsr don't appear soon enough... Keep us informed guys that are waiting for them.



I have them, I really enjoy them.  It's very difficult but I think I'd take them over my ZS5v2 (modded with foam in one of the BA).  Seems to me like they're a little bit more of a flatter response than the ZS5 and no harshness but slightly (I mean very SLIGHT) less detail.


----------



## luedriver (Nov 24, 2017)

peter123 said:


> I don't think there's any way to wear the Monk IEM's straight down. I was also a bit surprised that they're exactly the same size, color is the only difference.



I use my soundmagic pl50's upsidedown,  to avoid having to wrap the cable around my ears, how? by swaping left and right earphones, they are small enough to be very comfortable like that, but it also means that left is right and right is left, so I use a cable adapter that switches left and right


----------



## kova4a (Nov 24, 2017)

A quick heads up. Yaoyaotiger on AE is providing additional fan excluisive discount on all his on-sale items. It varries from 10 to 16 or so percent but there are some nice deals to be had, LIke you can grab an Ostry KC09 for like 83 bucks, Auglamour rt-1 for circa $45. Or a great deal on the new xduoo Nano as it comes to under 75 bucks paired with the xduoo ep1, which itself is worth 30 bucks (it's a really good iem) or $65 without the iem -  with coupon through the app. Again - the app gives you slightly lower prices - I paid $73.52 for an xduoo nano d3 +ep1


----------



## Earphone KIng

Do you guys have any earphones in mind buying but looking for more information/reviews? Or looking for reviews specific aspects than the current reviews available?

I'm looking for earphones to review upon request, for which you can request to review certain aspects. 
This way you don't have to spend your money on a earphone (I will take the risk), which you are not sure about if you will like it!

Leave your request in the comment section of the following link: http://www.earphoneking.com/earphone-reviews-upon-request/


----------



## CoiL

Earphone KIng said:


> Do you guys have any earphones in mind buying but looking for more information/reviews? Or looking for reviews specific aspects than the current reviews available?
> 
> I'm looking for earphones to review upon request, for which you can request to review certain aspects.
> This way you don't have to spend your money on a earphone (I will take the risk), which you are not sure about if you will like it!
> ...


Posted.

Actually I wish for comparison review of multiple lately newcomers in 100-150$ price range (80-130$ with discounts etc.).
For example: AAW Nebula 2 vs. SIVGA SM002 vs.Toneking 9 Tail vs. Ostry KC09 vs. FiiO F9
...and some others.


----------



## Ahmad313

kova4a said:


> A quick heads up. Yaoyaotiger on AE is providing additional fan excluisive discount on all his on-sale items. It varries from 10 to 16 or so percent but there are some nice deals to be had, LIke you can grab an Ostry KC09 for like 83 bucks, Auglamour rt-1 for circa $45. Or a great deal on the new xduoo Nano as it comes to under 75 bucks paired with the xduoo ep1, which itself is worth 30 bucks (it's a really good iem) or $65 without the iem -  with coupon through the app. Again - the app gives you slightly lower prices - I paid $73.52 for an xduoo nano d3 +ep1


Can you please share the link for Ostry KCO9 , ??  Thanks ,


----------



## kova4a

Ahmad313 said:


> Can you please share the link for Ostry KCO9 , ??  Thanks ,


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010609.8148355.41.1c3b7c34vkzn4a
I guess you need to have the store in in your favorites to get the extra fan discount. It get to a $84.99 in the app and with the $2 coupon from the store for items above 66 it should get to $82.99


----------



## crabdog

Just posted my review of the Alpha & Delta D6. This is a good option if you're looking for something more balanced than the usual V-shaped IEM.
https://primeaudio.org/alpha-delta-d6/


----------



## Wiljen

Was reading the Sivga review here.   Does it strike anyone else that this is a rebadged Magaosi K3HD?  It sure has all the hallmarks of the one I have and even the descriptions of the tonality sound awfully familiar.


----------



## ivo001

crabdog said:


> Just posted my review of the Alpha & Delta D6. This is a good option if you're looking for something more balanced than the usual V-shaped IEM.
> https://primeaudio.org/alpha-delta-d6/



They do look nice 
And only $75.75 when I check their site now.
Non-detachable cables look like a downside, but with 3 years warranty I don't think it matters that much.


----------



## Alpha & Delta

ivo001 said:


> They do look nice
> And only $75.75 when I check their site now.
> Non-detachable cables look like a downside, but with 3 years warranty I don't think it matters that much.



The reasons why we did not make it detachable is because the dual air chamber design requires the entire driver housing to be sealed and there isnt space in the housing to have a detachable module without affecting the sound that we are gunning for.


----------



## Alpha & Delta

crabdog said:


> Just posted my review of the Alpha & Delta D6. This is a good option if you're looking for something more balanced than the usual V-shaped IEM.
> https://primeaudio.org/alpha-delta-d6/



We are now having a Black Friday sale for these. Just for headfi members only, you can get an extra 10% off the preorder price (USD 76) by using the code headfi10. You can preorder from the following links: *Lend Me UR ears** | Alpha & Delta*
*https://www.alphandelta.com/product-page/d6*
The LMUE website charges in SGD while A&D website charges in USD.


----------



## Skullophile

They look like they have a lot of girth. I could probably get a seal without using a silicone tip.


----------



## aaDee

Just received THE KING ordered from 11.11 sale. 14days shipped to India, that's pretty impressive.
OOTB box impression is freaking awesome. They are really really good and give immediate WOW expressive. Super wide soundstage, very clear vocals and treble and equally good bass. I couldn't imagine any iem in this price range will make Magaosi K3 Pro(black filter) sound veil when compared back to back. They are not sibilant at all. I'm listening to them on Shanling M2s without eq.
They are just perfect companion to M2s. and I'm getting feeling that Magaosi will be go back to the box. Really really happy with my purchase after long.


----------



## HiFiChris

Yo, what's popping, fellas?
If anyone's interested, I've compiled some measurements and English comments about the KingYou KM02 in-ear right here: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/11/kingyou-km02-impressions.html#more


----------



## Saoshyant

aaDee said:


> Just received THE KING ordered from 11.11 sale. 14days shipped to India, that's pretty impressive.
> OOTB box impression is freaking awesome. They are really really good and give immediate WOW expressive. Super wide soundstage, very clear vocals and treble and equally good bass. I couldn't imagine any iem in this price range will make Magaosi K3 Pro(black filter) sound veil when compared back to back. They are not sibilant at all. I'm listening to them on Shanling M2s without eq.
> They are just perfect companion to M2s. and I'm getting feeling that Magaosi will be go back to the box. Really really happy with my purchase after long.



My 11.11 order hasn't left China yet, so hopefully it will be sent out soon.  I figure this time of year is particularly busy for shipping, so assumed it would possibly arrive next year.


----------



## chinmie

aaDee said:


> Just received THE KING ordered from 11.11 sale. 14days shipped to India, that's pretty impressive.
> OOTB box impression is freaking awesome. They are really really good and give immediate WOW expressive. Super wide soundstage, very clear vocals and treble and equally good bass. I couldn't imagine any iem in this price range will make Magaosi K3 Pro(black filter) sound veil when compared back to back. They are not sibilant at all. I'm listening to them on Shanling M2s without eq.
> They are just perfect companion to M2s. and I'm getting feeling that Magaosi will be go back to the box. Really really happy with my purchase after long.



did you mean the TFZ King or a different product?


----------



## nders

Hey guys, I need a few recommendations for an upgrade.

Currently my main listening setup is S8 with the Stock AKG-tuned earphones and MEMT X5. The X5 is a bit too V-shaped for me and also lacked the resolution compared to the slightly less V Samsungs. But both of them only sound like.... 65 to 70 out of 100 for me. So I'm looking for an upgrade to them but was totally lost in the sea of chifi earphones.

Budget is around 80 USD. I prefer warm signature and is quite sensitive to sibilance/piercing treble/voice. I'd like bass that is textured and hit really hard and low but not spreading all over the mids. I like details and seperation.

Thank you all in advance 

_ps: for reference of my preference, IMO the X5's bass have the quantity, but the texture is still a bit veiled. S8's bass is less (but still enough) in quantity and also lacked texture. Both of them have a bit of sibilance when loud. And both did not resolve enough details over the whole spectrum. My K702/Rudistor desktop setup on the other hand, have everything on the top and mids that I'd ever want, but oh my.... the low end is so weak that it destroys the whole experience.
_


----------



## DBaldock9

nders said:


> Hey guys, I need a few recommendations for an upgrade.
> 
> Currently my main listening setup is S8 with the Stock AKG-tuned earphones and MEMT X5. The X5 is a bit too V-shaped for me and also lacked the resolution compared to the slightly less V Samsungs. But both of them only sound like.... 65 to 70 out of 100 for me. So I'm looking for an upgrade to them but was totally lost in the sea of chifi earphones.
> 
> ...



In the less than $80 price range, of the earphones I have - I'd recommend these for use with a phone, in this order -
*Note 1:* #1 has a Mic; #2 & #3 can be used on a MMCX cable with a Mic; #4 sounds great, but has no mic on the fixed cable.
*Note 2:* #1 & #4 have angled nozzles, which makes wearing the cable over-the-ear a bit tricky; #2 & #3 are MMCX, and can be worn however you want.

1.) HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 - Earphone, 32Ω, 101dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable w/Mic [$36] - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Goo...c-IEM-HI-FI-In-Ear-Earphones/32783173026.html
2.) Rose Aurora - Earphone, 18Ω, 112dB/mW, 10Hz-24KHz, Plastic housing, 1x Dynamic, MMCX cable [$69] - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...tor-DJ-Stage-Earbud-Earphone/32787745509.html
3.) NiceHCK W1 - Earphone, 16Ω, 125dB/mW, 10Hz-24KHz, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic, MMCX cable [$49] - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Bass-Headset-Earplug/1825606_32720852808.html
4.) BossHiFi B3 - Earphone, 16Ω, 123dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable [$30] - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...phone-Ebony-Wood-HIFI-Earbud/32716177200.html


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So, just outta curiosity, are many people in this thread into the more expensive chi-fi? Like, there's a load of suggestions under $50, but what about all those Supers and **** and NICEHCK that run a few hundred?


----------



## Slater

SomeGuyDude said:


> So, just outta curiosity, are many people in this thread into the more expensive chi-fi? Like, there's a load of suggestions under $50, but what about all those Supers and **** and NICEHCK that run a few hundred?



I have a Magaosi K5 on the way (5xBA). Does that count?


----------



## aaDee

chinmie said:


> did you mean the TFZ King or a different product?


Yes..TFZ Exclusive King


----------



## chinmie

aaDee said:


> Yes..TFZ Exclusive King



glad you're liking the TFZ King also


----------



## SilverLodestar

Has anyone been able to try out the MusicMaker Tomahawk MrZ ZFRE1, MusicMaker TK13S, or the FEITUOZHE F1?


----------



## themindfreak

SilverLodestar said:


> Has anyone been able to try out the MusicMaker Tomahawk MrZ ZFRE1, MusicMaker TK13S, or the FEITUOZHE F1?


FEITUOZHE F1 is super new so im sure nobody here has tested yet. TK13S had a lot of reviews here, either love it or hate it kind of bright signature IIRC. Last one I have no idea


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Slater said:


> I have a Magaosi K5 on the way (5xBA). Does that count?



Sure does!


----------



## Arnej

Hi guys,

Could someone recommend a decent pair of IEMs that has stunning look and wide soundstage?
Currently, I own KZ ZS3 and I love them (so far, I think that they're my best iems - I love their sound signature), but I'd like to have something more like RHA IEMs (with aluminum housing) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
ThHe preferable price range is below 50$.


Spoiler


----------



## Holypal

Arnej said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could someone recommend a decent pair of IEMs that has stunning look and wide soundstage?
> Currently, I own KZ ZS3 and I love them (so far, I think that they're my best iems - I love their sound signature), but I'd like to have something more like RHA IEMs (with aluminum housing)
> ...



TFZ exclusive 3 or Tin Audio T2


----------



## Arnej

Holypal said:


> TFZ exclusive 3 or Tin Audio T2


TFZ exclusive 3 looks stunning!


----------



## TimeSnow

Holypal said:


> TFZ exclusive 3 or Tin Audio T2



The ZS3 and Exclusive 3 sounds pretty radically different IMO.

Maybe the exclusive 2s would be closer?

IMO YMMV ETC


----------



## B9Scrambler

Arnej said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could someone recommend a decent pair of IEMs that has stunning look and wide soundstage?
> Currently, I own KZ ZS3 and I love them (so far, I think that they're my best iems - I love their sound signature), but I'd like to have something more like RHA IEMs (with aluminum housing)
> ...



The Exclusive 3 isn't a bad choice at all. The Series 2 someone else mentioned (Exclusive 2 isn't a thing, lol) is good as well but they're all plastic and don't feel as durable or premium as the Excl. 3. 3 also sounds better imo. The T2 will probably sound pretty anemic in the low end if you've gotten used to the ZS3 which is much bassier.


----------



## Arnej

In addition to my request, I'd like to note that I'm going to pair them with Google Pixel.
It sounds pretty horrible (compared to my other audio devices), so I don't expect extraordinary sound from those IEMs, wide soundstage and good sub-bass are enough for me.


----------



## Holypal

TimeSnow said:


> The ZS3 and Exclusive 3 sounds pretty radically different IMO.
> 
> Maybe the exclusive 2s would be closer?
> 
> IMO YMMV ETC



After mental burn in, maybe Exclusive 3 sounds better for him. I like the Exclusive King, but it's more than $50.


----------



## TimeSnow

Holypal said:


> After mental burn in, maybe Exclusive 3 sounds better for him. I like the Exclusive King, but it's more than $50.



No I'm an idiot... I forgot the the TFZ is 1, 3, 5, not 1, 2, 3. 

The 3 is the right choice! Apologies!


----------



## TimeSnow

B9Scrambler said:


> The Exclusive 3 isn't a bad choice at all. The Series 2 someone else mentioned (Exclusive 2 isn't a thing, lol) is good as well but they're all plastic and don't feel as durable or premium as the Excl. 3. 3 also sounds better imo. The T2 will probably sound pretty anemic in the low end if you've gotten used to the ZS3 which is much bassier.



No I'm an idiot... I forgot the the TFZ is 1, 3, 5, not 1, 2, 3. 

The 3 is the right choice! Apologies!


----------



## B9Scrambler

TimeSnow said:


> No I'm an idiot... I forgot the the TFZ is 1, 3, 5, not 1, 2, 3.
> 
> The 3 is the right choice! Apologies!



TFZ's naming schemes are a pain tbh. You have the Exclusive Series with the 1 ,3, 5, and King. Then there is the Series Series with the 1-5 plus all the S variations. Now we have the My Love branch of the Series Series and the B2 models...it's easy to mix it up, haha.


----------



## schom

Sebilion said:


> Oh dear, I bought these from Amazon and returned them straight after trying them, buy the kz zs6 better and cheaper!





crabdog said:


> If you do get them let us know how it works out. Just because one person didn't like them doesn't necessarily mean they're not good.



no i own these for two weeks.

the filters are tiny and i must pay attention not to loose them.
overall it is normal but never outstanding. bass is normal and isolation is not as good as my 1 more triple driver.
its an alternative pair for me but not the first choice.
the building is good.
sorry for my english.it is not my first language. my first language is deutsch.
next time i will wait for my decision to buy a good earphone.


----------



## peter123

My second Joybuy order arrived today, I've got no doubt that these are also genuine:


----------



## Holypal

peter123 said:


> My second Joybuy order arrived today, I've got no doubt that these are also genuine:



May I ask did you pay VAT for this order?


----------



## peter123

Holypal said:


> May I ask did you pay VAT for this order?



Amazingly not, it was properly marked with $119 (I didn't ask for anything else either) but someone must have been sleepy


----------



## HiFiChris

peter123 said:


> Amazingly not, it was properly marked with $119 (I didn't ask for anything else either) but someone must have been sleepy



What shipping company?


----------



## peter123

HiFiChris said:


> What shipping company?



Belgium Post but it was delivered by the Norwegian Post when it arrived in Norway.


----------



## groucho69

HiFiChris said:


> Yo, what's popping, fellas?
> If anyone's interested, I've compiled some measurements and English comments about the KingYou KM02 in-ear right here: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/11/kingyou-km02-impressions.html#more



Popping? That's my knees.


----------



## HiFiChris

peter123 said:


> Belgium Post but it was delivered by the Norwegian Post when it arrived in Norway.



Seems like everything that goes through their freight forwarder will go through without import duties because the importer doesn't have to pay VAT.


----------



## peter123

HiFiChris said:


> Seems like everything that goes through their freight forwarder will go through without import duties because the importer doesn't have to pay VAT.



In Norway this is very rare, normally all packages handled by the Norwegian postal service get hit with taxes. 

Anyway I'm not complaining and so far these are quite good for the money I paid for them. I was hoping for something decent sounding to use on shorter flights and trains (closed) and hotel rooms (open). I'm going to China next week, maybe I'll bring them back home again lol.


----------



## peter123

Btw, does anyone know any nice audio shops in Shanghai that carries more than the western mainstream brands?


----------



## Holypal

peter123 said:


> Btw, does anyone know any nice audio shops in Shanghai that carries more than the western mainstream brands?



I'll send you an address later. 

In China, people usually buy things online, but you need a Chinese mobile number to do so.  Without one, it's almost impossible to buy anything on taobao.com.


----------



## peter123

Holypal said:


> I'll send you an address later.
> 
> In China, people usually buy things online, but you need a Chinese mobile number to do so.  Without one, it's almost impossible to buy anything on taobao.com.



Thanks! I'm only going to be there for three days (work) so if I get any change at all to shop it will have to be ina a physical store.

It's been ten years since last time I was in Shanghai so I'd imagine things are quite different there now.


----------



## dontcallmejan

Thoughts on the Ostry KC09 after a few weeks, and a full burn in.

Shell: Lightweight, metal, and overall has good build. MMCX connectors are tight.

Cable.... Honestly, the thin sleeves make the cable too tangly. I hate it lol. Has hard twists already.

Synergy: The KC09 pairs better with neutral to bright sources. It's too warm if paired with warm sources like the X5iii or

Sound:
Paired with Pioneer XDP-30r, Single Ended, Stock Cable.

Bass: Good rumble and extension. Sub-bass is well controlled, and presents itself when needed. Mid bass has good impact and punch, but not hard-hitting. Overall, the bass has good body, control, and punch to give the sound some weight, dynamics, and fun. Quantity: Mid-bass > Sub bass.

Mids: Mids are forward, thick, and weighty which I would describe as lush. The upper mids has slightly more forwardness as compared to the lower mids, but overall presents itself with good balance. Even with the forward presentation, vocals are not too in your face. Good detail retrieval, and very very good tone and timbre. Doesn't sound shouty, grainy, or too thick (except with warm sources).

Highs: Highs are smooth, but surprisingly well-extended. No peaks here and there, and I don't hear any sibilance. While being smooth, it presents itself with good air and sparkle.

Resolution, detail retrieval: Even with the warm and forward character, the KC09 is DETAILED! It doesn't throw details in your face. but presents the sound in a musical way without lacking any detail.

Soundstage and imaging. Even with the forward presentation, instruments are well placed, and well separated with good width and depth with the vocals upfront. The KC09 DO NOT sound congested at all. It's mind-blowing for me. Not as wide as the CH9T though.

I need to get a balanced cable soon! Where's money when I want to. 

I hope my mini review helps


----------



## stryed

dontcallmejan said:


> Thoughts on the Ostry KC09 after a few weeks, and a full burn in.
> 
> Shell: Lightweight, metal, and overall has good build. MMCX connectors are tight.
> 
> ...



Thanks. There aren't a lot of detailed reviews on this one although I have only heard good comments on them.


----------



## alucard177 (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't know if this was already posted but here are new iems from null audio: the Versaudio Azale dual driver. It's on pre order and it's super cheap. Might buy them to try.


----------



## Ahmad313

dontcallmejan said:


> Thoughts on the Ostry KC09 after a few weeks, and a full burn in.
> 
> Shell: Lightweight, metal, and overall has good build. MMCX connectors are tight.
> 
> ...


Nice and detailed impressions ,  good work ,


----------



## B9Scrambler

My thoughts on BGVP's YSP04. Quick summary; great build, cool design,  bass.


  ​


----------



## Saoshyant

chocolate frosting bass?  sounds tasty


----------



## SilverLodestar

dontcallmejan said:


> Thoughts on the Ostry KC09 after a few weeks, and a full burn in.
> 
> Shell: Lightweight, metal, and overall has good build. MMCX connectors are tight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the first impressions! Just ordered these on AE yesterday, hopefully they don't get lost or held up in transit like my Topping NX2s.


----------



## bsoplinger

Saoshyant said:


> chocolate frosting bass?  sounds tasty


Wow I never really understood what that was supposed to be. Thanks for clearing it up for me. 

PS: how does one get emoji into a post? I really like using ones like a wink, smile, hands on face, etc when posting to try to make sure nobody thinks my joke is serious. Way too easy to get misunderstood nowadays.


----------



## Slater

bsoplinger said:


> Wow I never really understood what that was supposed to be. Thanks for clearing it up for me.
> 
> PS: how does one get emoji into a post? I really like using ones like a wink, smile, hands on face, etc when posting to try to make sure nobody thinks my joke is serious. Way too easy to get misunderstood nowadays.



While you're typing a reply, there's a little smiley face in the top bar (where formatting is ie bold, underline, italics, link, blah blah)


----------



## B9Scrambler

bsoplinger said:


> Wow I never really understood what that was supposed to be. Thanks for clearing it up for me.
> 
> PS: how does one get emoji into a post? I really like using ones like a wink, smile, hands on face, etc when posting to try to make sure nobody thinks my joke is serious. Way too easy to get misunderstood nowadays.



It's actually a poop icon. If you hover your mouse over it it will tell you


----------



## bsoplinger

B9Scrambler said:


> It's actually a poop icon. If you hover your mouse over it it will tell you


Unfortunately Android doesn't really do mouse hover very well. But that's good to know. And I was joking in my response but as my PS: alluded without an emoji to make it clear someone could misunderstand me   Luckily @Slater explained how to get them


----------



## B9Scrambler

bsoplinger said:


> *Unfortunately Android doesn't really do mouse hover very well*. But that's good to know. And I was joking in my response but as my PS: alluded without an emoji to make it clear someone could misunderstand me   Luckily @Slater explained how to get them



haha, that is one of Android's weakest aspects.


----------



## HiFiChris

bsoplinger said:


> Unfortunately Android doesn't really do mouse hover very well.



Tap and hold (you can release your finger after a second or two) usually equals hovering.


----------



## bsoplinger

HiFiChris said:


> Tap and hold (you can release your finger after a second or two) usually equals hovering.


Usually is the magic phrase. A long tap or tap and hold as you call it in Android browsers gets you the left mouse (secondary mouse button) function. A long press over  gives me poop.svg with the option to open or save file. Not quite helpful depending on the name of the graphic. But I can manage. Its drop down menus that can be tricky in Android. It really isn't possible to get the click, hold, wait for the menu to drop down then select operation to work. Best I can manage is click, let go, hope the lag in drawing the drop down menu isn't too long then tap again to make a selection before the menu goes away. Works for some sites fails for others.


----------



## Mariusik

I found the Hybrid UrbanFun Mark II (gray cable) on AK Audio Store for 16$, free shipping, for those who wanted the Hybrid variant 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-f6df-4daf-81f1-7229b360a74f&rmStoreLevelAB=4


----------



## HiFiChris

bsoplinger said:


> Usually is the magic phrase. A long tap or tap and hold as you call it in Android browsers gets you the left mouse (secondary mouse button) function. A long press over  gives me poop.svg with the option to open or save file. Not quite helpful depending on the name of the graphic. But I can manage. Its drop down menus that can be tricky in Android. It really isn't possible to get the click, hold, wait for the menu to drop down then select operation to work. Best I can manage is click, let go, hope the lag in drawing the drop down menu isn't too long then tap again to make a selection before the menu goes away. Works for some sites fails for others.



Perhaps some devices are easier to handle than others - with my Nexus 7 (2nd generation) for example, the hovering gesture always works for me (press and hold, click away the popup to save the link etc. that can open, and then the list or whatever opens upon hovering remains opened). Also works that way on the Xiaomi Redmi 4A 4G I am currently testing (by the way a really feature-packed, fast and good phone for the price, although not ideal for high-end in-ears).

I don't know if it's any different in iOS - haven't used an iOS device for internet surfing in a very long time, but if I remember correctly, hovering was a little easier and you could just drag your finger across something in order for it to open.


----------



## HiFiChris

Anyway, my full English review of the EARNiNE EN210, a Korean dual-BA in-ear from the TSST, a joint venture between Toshiba and Samsung, is online: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/11/earnine-en210-review-english.html#more

 

Definitely an in-ear that is worth a closer look and a listen if you feel comfortable on the lush and dark side, and quite a tonal contrast to their quite neutral EN120.


----------



## bsoplinger

HiFiChris said:


> Anyway, my full English review of the EARNiNE EN210, a Korean dual-BA in-ear from the TSST, a joint venture between Toshiba and Samsung, is online: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/11/earnine-en210-review-english.html#more
> …


Did TSST indicate to you that they'd let you know when they started selling on eBay? Your review makes them sound interesting to me.


----------



## audio123

A new thread for the Echobox Nomad!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/echobox-nomad-n1-reviews-impressions-dicussions-thread.866320/


----------



## HiFiChris

bsoplinger said:


> Did TSST indicate to you that they'd let you know when they started selling on eBay? Your review makes them sound interesting to me.



Unfortunately not - they said "soon", but didn't indicate when. I'll hit them up and ask to shoot me a message once their ebay store is online.


----------



## chinmie

is there any suggestion of bluetooth cables for the TFZ King? i was looking at the KZ bluetooth cable, is it compatible with the King? is it good quality in terms of sound and battery life? 
or maybe there are better alternative?


----------



## ivo001

chinmie said:


> is there any suggestion of bluetooth cables for the TFZ King? i was looking at the KZ bluetooth cable, is it compatible with the King? is it good quality in terms of sound and battery life?
> or maybe there are better alternative?



If you buy the KZ bluetooth cable with 2-pin 0.78mm than it should work I guess?


----------



## dontcallmejan

SilverLodestar said:


> Thanks for the first impressions! Just ordered these on AE yesterday, hopefully they don't get lost or held up in transit like my Topping NX2s.


Just give them some time after your first listen. The bass can be a bit overwhelming ootb, depending on the source.


----------



## themindfreak

New **** 4in1 "plus"
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...389.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.252f9ba6KXMSrC


----------



## thebigredpolos

themindfreak said:


> New **** 4in1 "plus"
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...389.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.252f9ba6KXMSrC


Interesting.  I'm guessing the full title is incorrect, since it says it's a 1dd + 2ba, but the exploded view photo only shows a single ba.  That, and if it was a 1dd + 2ba, it would no longer be a 4in1, because you know, math and stuff.  That being said, I do like the metal nozzle vs the plastic one of the original 4in1.


----------



## Ynot1

KZ bluetooth is really cheap right now at gearbest $3.99. But I believe it is .75.


----------



## ivo001

Ynot1 said:


> KZ bluetooth is really cheap right now at gearbest $3.99. But I believe it is .75.


The discounted one has straight plugs which is for zs3/zs5. The one with the angled plugs is for zst etc.


----------



## Spelaeus

thebigredpolos said:


> Interesting.  I'm guessing the full title is incorrect, since it says it's a 1dd + 2ba, but the exploded view photo only shows a single ba.  That, and if it was a 1dd + 2ba, it would no longer be a 4in1, because you know, math and stuff.  That being said, I do like the metal nozzle vs the plastic one of the original 4in1.



The additional BA is the plus!


----------



## Ahmad313

themindfreak said:


> New **** 4in1 "plus"
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...389.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.252f9ba6KXMSrC


I have 4in1 and it is solid build good brightish sound quality for the price ,  maybe plus will be even better than the original ,


----------



## Ynot1

My bad, I was off more than 30%. It's a dollar cheaper than that. But I would not risk damaging a more expensive gear with $2.99 which happens to include all of the goodies CSR put in minus their latest and greatest, but still good.


----------



## audio123

Mee Audio Cable Review.

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/11/29/mee-audio-universal-mmcx-balanced-audio-cable/

Enjoy!


----------



## Slater

ivo001 said:


> If you buy the KZ bluetooth cable with 2-pin 0.78mm than it should work I guess?



I don't know if I trust that a 0.78mm version of that cable even exists, since the only KZ product that ever even used 0.78mm was the very early version of the ZS3 (the defective one with the crushed sound tube that was recalled).


----------



## Strat Rider

@*Mariusik *
I do, and I did. 
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HungryPanda

My little review of NiceHCK EBX:   https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ebx.22771/


----------



## audio123

TinAudio T2 Review.

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/11/28/tinaudio-t2-2/

Enjoy reading and thanks in advance!


----------



## HiFiChris

bsoplinger said:


> Did TSST indicate to you that they'd let you know when they started selling on eBay? Your review makes them sound interesting to me.



I just received the reply that they are already selling on ebay:

EN120: https://www.ebay.com/itm/EARNiNE-EN...ds-with-Single-Balanced-Armature/142606964918

EN210: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142606965479


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Got my MEMT X5 and Boarseman CX98 this week.

MEMT X5 Unboxing pics.  Very surprised how nice the packaging was for the $12 I paid.


Spoiler


























MEMT X5 is pretty much the definition of V shaped.  Recessed mids, nice treble, and a surprising amount of bass from these tiny earbuds.  They're great, but I like my mids a bit too much so I think I'll use the boarseman a bit more.  Also the cable, while very high quality, is a stiff and stubborn one.  It likes to keep its shape and is slightly rubbery so it's microphonics galore.

Boarseman CX98 came in today, but I've had a couple hours on it.  Tried the double flanged tips that came with it first and was disappointed by a tinny mess.  Tried foamies and it sounded muffled and boomy, but it was an improvement.  Little did I know that the only pair of small silicone tips would bring these to life for me.  Very tip picky, but they came with a good selection.  A little bit hot on the treble, just like the ZS5 v1s I have.  Good mids and audiophile amounts of bass.  The cable is rather flexible and SMOOTH.  So much better than the MEMT X5 in this regard.  Very happy with these.  The only thing they're missing when compared to my ZS5 v1s are the crazy instrument separation and imaging that the ZS5s are known for.


----------



## crabdog

SomeTechNoob said:


> Got my MEMT X5 and Boarseman CX98 this week.
> 
> MEMT X5 Unboxing pics.  Very surprised how nice the packaging was for the $12 I paid.
> 
> ...


Ah, what a shame you got the V1. I don't know if V2 is available in stores yet but I've had it for a week or so and it's an improvement. It has a better cable and new, thinner drivers that give the mids a little more body and improve the soundstage. V1 is still pretty good for the price though.


----------



## BeezBee

Does anyone here have tried Takstar TS-2280 ?


Spoiler: Takstar TS-2280





 

 




because I am confused in choosing between TFZ Exc 3, Final Audio E2000, and Takstar TS-2280
I'm looking for something detailed with good separation and good resolution

.Thanks in advance.


----------



## paulindss

crabdog said:


> Ah, what a shame you got the V1. I don't know if V2 is available in stores yet but I've had it for a week or so and it's an improvement. It has a better cable and new, thinner drivers that give the mids a little more body and improve the soundstage. V1 is still pretty good for the price though.



Are you refering to MEMT X5 ? How do i identify If its v2 ? I have one on the way


----------



## crabdog

paulindss said:


> Are you refering to MEMT X5 ? How do i identify If its v2 ? I have one on the way


The V2 I have has a completely different cable - it's a coppery color with no microphone and is more supple with MUCH LESS microphonics. Like I said though I'm not sure if it is in stores yet - I just received one in order to give some feedback to the manufacturer on the changes.


----------



## ruckus1027

Bit the bullet on some TinAudio T2.  Ended up being very curious, pulled the trigger $35 shipped to US.

Anyone can compare these to ZS5 (I've got v2 but modded)? 

I also impulse bought these Sainsonic Double Drivers. I don't suppose anyone has them?


----------



## HungryPanda

I much prefer TinAudio T2 over ZS5. it just sounds better


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> Mee Audio Cable Review.
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/11/29/mee-audio-universal-mmcx-balanced-audio-cable/
> 
> Enjoy!


yes very beautiful cable ,  i want to know this cable has the memory wire portion or not ,?


----------



## Ahmad313

HungryPanda said:


> My little review of NiceHCK EBX:   https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ebx.22771/


are these comfortable to wear ,?


----------



## ruckus1027

HungryPanda said:


> I much prefer TinAudio T2 over ZS5. it just sounds better



That's the hunch I was going on.  Is detail retrieval about the same if not better?  I read somewhere that the T2 wasn't as detail oriented, but didn't give a reference point to compare to.


----------



## audio123

Ahmad313 said:


> yes very beautiful cable ,  i want to know this cable has the memory wire portion or not ,?


no memory wire portion!


----------



## chompchomps

Anyone know of reputable and good CIEM reshellers in china? able to PM the link to taobao?


----------



## HiFiChris

chompchomps said:


> Anyone know of reputable and good CIEM reshellers in china? able to PM the link to taobao?



How about LEAR in Hong Kong? http://lear.hk/


----------



## Slater (Nov 30, 2017)

ruckus1027 said:


> I also impulse bought these Sainsonic Double Drivers. I don't suppose anyone has them?



$16 for dual driver MMCX IEMs. Not bad at all. I'd be curious what they sound like. I've seen numerous other dual 8mm + 6mm dynamic driver setups myself (and own a few).

Not sure if it's 1 or 2 companies making all of them (or least just the drivers coming from the same place), but the few I've tried so far all sound similar (not stellar OOTB, but respond well to amping and EQ).


----------



## ruckus1027

Slater said:


> $16 for dual driver MMCX IEMs. Not bad at all. I'd be curious what they sound like. I've seen numerous other dual 8mm + 6mm dynamic driver setups myself (and own a few).
> 
> Not sure if it's 1 or 2 companies making all of them (or least just the drivers coming from the same place), but the few I've tried so far all sound similar (not stellar OOTB, but respond well to amping and EQ).



Yeah didn't seem like too crazy of a gamble at $16.  I'll definitely post some reviews.  

Even the shell themselves look similar to other ones lol.


----------



## paulindss

Received some new Zircons, as the other one breaked, and i noticed how amazingly well they fit in my ears. This makes them one of the most used of my iems, even tho that i like other signatures more, sometimes fit and design plays the most important role in our iems, the isolation, confort, etc.


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 30, 2017)

ruckus1027 said:


> Bit the bullet on some TinAudio T2.  Ended up being very curious, pulled the trigger $35 shipped to US.
> 
> Anyone can compare these to ZS5 (I've got v2 but modded)?
> 
> I also impulse bought these Sainsonic Double Drivers. I don't suppose anyone has them?



I do not have the ZS5 v2, but I have the v1 and the ZS6. I did a test today listening to the same 7 pieces of music (first 5 tracks from Lindsey Sterling Brave Enough, and two tracks from Coldplay Live 2012). The headphones I tested were the Urbanfun HiFi, Tin Audio T2, KZ ZS5 v1, ZS6, and the E-MI CI-880.

From today's test, the Tin Audio T2 is somewhat cleaner sounding, although to me, the T2 sounds a little colored in the mid-range. That may be my sound bias, as I have always preferred planer or electrostatic loudspeakers, which to me sound closer to real life acoustic instruments. So, what people refer to as V shaped sound is probably my preference, at least to some degree. The T2 was cleaner and more detailed than my ZS5 at the low end. The ZS5 had better air and high end extension. Interestingly, my two favorite iems from today were the E-MI CI-880 and the ZS6. To be honest, the T2 was disappointing today on this material. I was not critically listening though, as I was working.


----------



## Skullophile

Looks like you were in a critical listening session to me!


----------



## audio123

My take on the HiFi Boy OS V3 - triple hybrid iem (2 BA + 1 DD)

Head-Fi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifi-boy-os-v3.22773/reviews#review-19509
My blog: https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/11/30/hifi-boy-os-v3-2/


----------



## chompchomps

HiFiChris said:


> How about LEAR in Hong Kong? http://lear.hk/



Seems pretty expensive, but their semi-hard shells seem tempting. Ive got access to a westone W30 for about 70, but ive to reshell it, so thinking of a way to make it more financially accessible. Thats why thought of chinese companies doing it


----------



## themindfreak

audio123 said:


> My take on the HiFi Boy OS V3 - triple hybrid iem (2 BA + 1 DD)
> 
> Head-Fi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifi-boy-os-v3.22773/reviews#review-19509
> My blog: https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/11/30/hifi-boy-os-v3-2/


Nice review, I might be interested in this if it drops below 150 usd


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> My take on the HiFi Boy OS V3 - triple hybrid iem (2 BA + 1 DD)
> 
> Head-Fi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifi-boy-os-v3.22773/reviews#review-19509
> My blog: https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/11/30/hifi-boy-os-v3-2/


Nice review ,  the cable looks really beautiful ,


----------



## themindfreak

Ahmad313 said:


> Nice review ,  the cable looks really beautiful ,


I remember seeing this cable before while I was shopping during 11.11. I think its this one
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GD-...-d537-43d0-9ede-0f5b9dee25c3&rmStoreLevelAB=5


----------



## Ahmad313

themindfreak said:


> I remember seeing this cable before while I was shopping during 11.11. I think its this one
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GD-...-d537-43d0-9ede-0f5b9dee25c3&rmStoreLevelAB=5


Yeah it looks like the same cable ,  thanks,


----------



## Sebilion

I just received my lz a4 today!!! Out of the box they didn't say much, but after changing the filters to red read and blue front and changing the cable the sound way better. I will have to play with them more and by the end of the weekend I will make a full review. I am so exited!!! Who else has these? What is your favourite filter combination? Favourite cable?


----------



## Yobster69

Ahmad313 said:


> Yeah it looks like the same cable ,  thanks,


But be careful. I bought one of these around 6 months ago and not only was the left connector a touch iffy, it has gone green so it does oxidise. Just FYI


----------



## TJK81

Slater said:


> $16 for dual driver MMCX IEMs. Not bad at all. I'd be curious what they sound like. I've seen numerous other dual 8mm + 6mm dynamic driver setups myself (and own a few).
> 
> Not sure if it's 1 or 2 companies making all of them (or least just the drivers coming from the same place), but the few I've tried so far all sound similar (not stellar OOTB, but respond well to amping and EQ).


Indeed... Good looking IEM. Reminds me my QKZ DM300. Very, very comfy for long time using.


----------



## Ahmad313

Yobster69 said:


> But be careful. I bought one of these around 6 months ago and not only was the left connector a touch iffy, it has gone green so it does oxidise. Just FYI


Thanks for guidance friend,


----------



## HiFiChris (Dec 2, 2017)

A bit earlier today, my in-depth review of the Xiaomi Redmi 4A 4G went online, including several RMAA audio measurements and listening tests: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/xiaomi-redmi-4a-4g-test.html




It's written in German but as always features a Google Translate widget right below the navigation bar.

- - - - - - - - -

In addition, I have just re-posted my EARNiNE EN210 review to Head-Fi: https://head-fi.org/showcase/earnine-en210.22776/reviews#review-19517


----------



## alucard177 (Dec 2, 2017)

My VT Audio 1dd + 2ba arrived. Early impressions and pics below 

The package is a simple metal box with cheap foam inside and some cheap eartips. The cable included is really good though, It's braided and I like the clear 2 pin connectors. The seller included one carrying case and 4 pairs of foam eartips. There isn't much more to say about the lame packaging. Now the build quality of the iems is absolutely stunning, I'm not sure what kind of material was used to build them, (I'm almost sure it isn't acrylic) but it is very light and I can't seem to find any seams in the entire shell. The faceplate and the shell appears to be made of just one piece; not glued together. Nozzle has 3 bores as you can see in the pics. The design is gorgeous, it's like looking and two little galaxies don't you think? 

Fit is so good with foam tips. I haven't tried spinfits or other tips yet. Isolation is actually above average and I'm very impressed with it. 

Now the sound quality. I've listening to them for about 3 hours. Not a lot of time of course but remember these are only early impressions. Bass is tight and has good punch but it is not overwhelming and does not bleed into the mids. I would say it's very well controlled and present when required. I'm enjoying all kind of electronic and pop music with them, but they might not suit crazy bassheads. Male and female vocals are very intimate, especially female. I kept singing and enjoying Avril Lavignes "Complicated" and female kpop singers. Instrument separation and details are very good at this price point. I'm using my lg V20 as source and I don't even have to listen critically to hear all kind of details on my songs. The high frequency is clear and, fortunately, not fatiguing or sibilant in any way. I paid about $130 for them and I'm very happy so far, great all rounders for any genre of music. 

Comparison vs the KZ Zs5

The ZS5 is definitely warmer, the bass is more elevated and has extra punch. I think details and instrument separation is better with the VT Audio, as well as fit and isolation which is miles ahead of the KZs. 

I'll be comparing them in a few weeks with the Skald 4 wich is a 1dd + 3 ba iem. 

Now some pictures:


----------



## Ahmad313

alucard177 said:


> My VT Audio 1dd + 2ba arrived. Early impressions and pics below
> 
> The package is a simple metal box with cheap foam inside and some cheap eartips. The cable included is really good though, It's braided and I like the clear 2 pin connectors. The seller included one carrying case and 4 pairs of foam eartips. There isn't much more to say about the lame packaging. Now the build quality of the iems is absolutely stunning, I'm not sure what kind of material was used to build them, (I'm almost sure it isn't acrylic) but it is very light and I can't seem to find any seams in the entire shell. The faceplate and the shell appears to be made of just one piece; not glued together. Nozzle has 3 bores as you can see in the pics. The design is gorgeous, it's like looking and two little galaxies don't you think?
> 
> ...


Nice,  looks beautiful , 
from where you bought these ,???


----------



## alucard177

Ahmad313 said:


> Nice,  looks beautiful ,
> from where you bought these ,???



From the banned seller. You can also get them from the vt audio store in taobao.


----------



## Saoshyant

My 11/11 order has finally made it Stateside, so it shouldn't be too much longer before I have my IEMs


----------



## robervaul

Flagship? 

https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/de...&wp_app=weapp&spm=a320p.7692171.1998705856.i3


----------



## maxxevv

Doubt so. The GR09s cost more comparatively if you search in Taobao.   

Its probably just the launch model a new side line of products to be released in time to come.


----------



## paulindss (Dec 3, 2017)

So bad to live in the other side of the world of china, in a country with a terrible post office. 3 months ago i had 6 iems, right now i have just 2, and 5 on the way, 6 counting the upcoming zsr, I'll have all of them only about 01/2/2018. They don't get home and the list of orders just keep increasing. In that way i will be always with a order to get home, _ad infitum...

EDIT: _Ordered a pair of ASK HYBRID, the fr graph on the audiobudget facebook page looks very good, balanced, good mid presence, and good extencion of bass and highs. And igor seems to like them very much. A lot of members here posted good impressions on them. The only problem seems to be quality of construction and problems cable connection-wise
_
_


----------



## atomicgarden

My magaosi K3 Pro (70€) and tinaudio t2 (28€) from 11/11 arrived.

K3: build quality is very nice, sound is excellent nice bass, good vocals, no harsh tones. Like them a lot. Cables feel little cheap.

T2: excellent build quality, sound is good for the price, sound thinner than the K3 but still good all around. fit and weight is very comfortable.

Went to e-earphone in Tokyo today to compare them with some well known brands. 
In close to the same price I slightly prefer the MEE p1, with sounded a little more clear than K3, but not enough to warrant double the price, build quality is very comparable, P1 is heavier metal composite and the included cable is nicer.
In the very expensive categories nothing really stood out for me, some I couldn’t really test because the ear tips on display didn’t fit like the jhaudio Rosie. I did not like the jhaudio Michelle with comply tips, sounded muffled.
I was very unimpressed with Japanese brand radius, nice design and build quality but sounded closer to the t2, unimpressive thin sound for +300€.
Only special one was the ATH-E70, they blew me away, I never heard anything like that before, full sound, great bass, sounded more open like the music was all around, little off topic for this thread but if I want to spend 350€ I would get this.

Conclusion: very happy with k3, couldn’t really find an upgrade in the same price class. I got them to try and replace my broken UE tf10, I can’t compare them directly as it’s been 2 months since they broke, but I like the k3 as a replacement.


----------



## audio123

Alpha & Delta D6 Review

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/11/22/alpha-delta-d6/


----------



## ivo001

alucard177 said:


> My VT Audio 1dd + 2ba arrived. Early impressions and pics below
> 
> The package is a simple metal box with cheap foam inside and some cheap eartips. The cable included is really good though, It's braided and I like the clear 2 pin connectors. The seller included one carrying case and 4 pairs of foam eartips. There isn't much more to say about the lame packaging. Now the build quality of the iems is absolutely stunning, I'm not sure what kind of material was used to build them, (I'm almost sure it isn't acrylic) but it is very light and I can't seem to find any seams in the entire shell. The faceplate and the shell appears to be made of just one piece; not glued together. Nozzle has 3 bores as you can see in the pics. The design is gorgeous, it's like looking and two little galaxies don't you think?
> 
> ...



These look out of this world! To bad $130 is a bit out of my league yet.
Comparing to the KZ ZS5 is not really fair though is it? I bought them for $13, which is 1/10th of the price of the VT Audio. Hoping my ZS5 will actually arrive this week, because its almost a month since i ordered them...


----------



## danny93

My KZ ZS6 arrived today, out of the box the cable was iffy and so music was cutting in and out. I swapped out for the stock cable i got on my ZS3 and they work correctly. I thought I was sent a dud pair at first. I also have a couple of upgrade cables on the way from ALi. Out of the box the ZS6 seem good, I like the bass levels and mids, although slightly sibilant currently with some genres. This is with stock tips and no burn in however.


----------



## TimeSnow

danny93 said:


> My KZ ZS6 arrived today, out of the box the cable was iffy and so music was cutting in and out. I swapped out for the stock cable i got on my ZS3 and they work correctly. I thought I was sent a dud pair at first. I also have a couple of upgrade cables on the way from ALi. Out of the box the ZS6 seem good, I like the bass levels and mids, although slightly sibilant currently with some genres. This is with stock tips and no burn in however.



The tips make a HUGE difference as you know. Throw some comply on there and you'll be very happy I'd guess.

Shame about the dodgy cable.


----------



## Sebilion

robervaul said:


> Flagship?
> 
> https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=560976192980&sku_properties=5919063:6536025&wp_m=designerItem_299&wp_pk=shop/index_2580483446_16282781&from=inshop&wp_app=weapp&spm=a320p.7692171.1998705856.i3


That's Greek  what are they?


----------



## kova4a

Thta's the Vsonic Ares. They actually released it the other day, but only had 45 units as it is apparently hard to manufacture and it was gone in a minute. I had it in my cart ready to pull the trigger when the time for the sale struck but decided to wait for impressions and maybe a wider distribution like with the gr07 AE as it cost me about 170 bucks, but at 11.11 and BF could be had for under 150.


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> Alpha & Delta D6 Review
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/11/22/alpha-delta-d6/


Nice review ,


----------



## alucard177 (Dec 4, 2017)

ivo001 said:


> These look out of this world! To bad $130 is a bit out of my league yet.
> Comparing to the KZ ZS5 is not really fair though is it? I bought them for $13, which is 1/10th of the price of the VT Audio. Hoping my ZS5 will actually arrive this week, because its almost a month since i ordered them...



Well I think it's a fair comparison at least in SQ because where talking about multiple driver iems. And it is no that the VT T3 is 13 times better than the KZs; sometimes the differences in sq are just marginal. Actually nowadays I think it's pretty easy to find good sounding headphones for a little price and I believe it's becoming harder to find night and day differences between headphones in general. In my opinion it's all about a matter of tastes in sound signatures; I enjoy full, lush and rich sounding headphones, v shaped curves; some people don't and that's fine as well. Both the Vt and KZ sound very good regardless of the price difference. For $13 the KZ is the undisputed king of multiple drivers budget iems.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

alucard177 said:


> Well I think it's a fair comparison at least in SQ because where talking about multiple driver iems.



No it's not. You might as well compare the ZS6 to the Tia Fourte since they're both multiple drivers. Or compare a $10 single dynamic to the Campfire Vega. Or the HiFiMan HE-350 to the Audeze LCD-4 since they're both planars. Just because they have the same driver configuration doesn't mean they should be directly compared by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## peter123

SomeGuyDude said:


> No it's not. You might as well compare the ZS6 to the Tia Fourte since they're both multiple drivers. Or compare a $10 single dynamic to the Campfire Vega. Or the HiFiMan HE-350 to the Audeze LCD-4 since they're both planars. Just because they have the same driver configuration doesn't mean they should be directly compared by any stretch of the imagination.



The HE-350 are not planars, apart from that I totally agree with your post


----------



## CoiL

themindfreak said:


> New **** 4in1 "plus"
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...389.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.252f9ba6KXMSrC



Interesting if these are not little harsh in highs as v1 were? I really liked v1 with spiral dot tips + high impedance cable.


alucard177 said:


> Well I think it's a fair comparison at least in SQ because where talking about multiple driver iems. And it is no that the VT T3 is 13 times better than the KZs; sometimes the differences in sq are just marginal. Actually nowadays I think it's pretty easy to find good sounding headphones for a little price and I believe it's becoming harder to find night and day differences between headphones in general. In my opinion it's all about a matter of tastes in sound signatures; I enjoy full, lush and rich sounding headphones, v shaped curves; some people don't and that's fine as well. Both the Vt and KZ sound very good regardless of the price difference. For $13 the KZ is the undisputed king of multiple drivers budget iems.


How do the MIDS compare to ZS3v1? And which one has better bass kick/tightness?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

peter123 said:


> The HE-350 are not planars, apart from that I totally agree with your post



My bad. I was thinking the HE-4xx, the cheap MD planars.


----------



## loomisjohnson

just got my 11.11 package of the bosshifi b3s and svara red, so life, which seemed so dire, is good again. on first listen the b3s are awfully impressive for the $$$ and a surprising upgrade to the already excellent b3. reviews to follow on the aproear site.


----------



## DBaldock9

loomisjohnson said:


> just got my 11.11 package of the bosshifi b3s and svara red, so life, which seemed so dire, is good again. on first listen the b3s are awfully impressive for the $$$ and a surprising upgrade to the already excellent b3. reviews to follow on the aproear site.



I'll certainly be interested in reading what you consider to be the upgrades / improvements of the B3s.


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> just got my 11.11 package of the bosshifi b3s and svara red, so life, which seemed so dire, is good again. on first listen the b3s are awfully impressive for the $$$ and a surprising upgrade to the already excellent b3. reviews to follow on the aproear site.



Awesome news! You made my day mate.

I cant wait to read the Aproear review.

Can you at least comment if the B3S is more/less as neutral compared to the B3?

Thanks so much Loomis!


----------



## weedophile

Hi guys, i have been off this thread for awhile now which is great lol. Anw i have been using my Tennmak Pro with silver cables till now (for about a year), and i absolutely love them.

However recently i am listening to this female artist whose voice dont sound great when paired with TMP. Hence i switched to my MEMT X5 which sounds better but it lacked the mids (V shaped) and can get kinda boring at times when i am listening to other tracks on shuffle. And i hate the fact thay my KZ startips fall off the driver head pretty easily. So i will need some recommendations from u veterans 

Anw i have read on some IEMs and Tinaudio T2 seem to be getting traction here, ZS5 doesnt seem to have that much reviews in the last 100 to 150 posts. ZS6 sounds promising but there isnt much reviews yet. Also TFZ is making waves with their release this year.

For now it seems K3P is worth it for the price, how abt LZ-A4? For these i would probably need for a good deal (not so much for K3P) as they are pretty exp. Also read mixed reviews on the Monk IE which i was considering (mainly due to the stellar performance of Monk+)

Sry that i have forgotten, but my music preference is pretty broad, and i have no issues with bright IEM (something something Senzer H1) but i find MEMT X5's brightness is just on the sweet spot, but that is after my brain is burnt with the sound sig of the TMP for 8 freaking months (before that was trying and switching between IEMs). Mids are very important as it gives body to the music and above decent bass quality would be great for me.

Either way i am having the cheap seahf, UiiSii 905, HM7, X5 and TMP IEMs at the moment.


----------



## audio123

Eternal Melody EM-5 Universal Review

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/12/04/eternal-melody-em-5/


----------



## DBaldock9

weedophile said:


> Hi guys, i have been off this thread for awhile now which is great lol. Anw i have been using my Tennmak Pro with silver cables till now (for about a year), and i absolutely love them.
> 
> However recently i am listening to this female artist whose voice dont sound great when paired with TMP. Hence i switched to my MEMT X5 which sounds better but it lacked the mids (V shaped) and can get kinda boring at times when i am listening to other tracks on shuffle. And i hate the fact thay my KZ startips fall off the driver head pretty easily. So i will need some recommendations from u veterans
> 
> ...




Using earphones with MMCX connectors, allows you to select whether you want to use a cable with, or without, a Mic & Music Controls.
While I do have, and really like a couple of more expensive earphones - the LZ-A4 (purchased last December), and the HotFi HM1 (no longer available) - my collection of "$20 - $90" MMCX models, consists of these:
(*NOTE:* List is in descending price order.)

01.) TingJie R4 (4in1) - 16Ω, 110dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature
02.) Rose Aurora - 18Ω, 112dB/mW, 10Hz-24KHz, Plastic housing, 1x Dynamic
03.) NiceHCK W1 - 16Ω, 125dB/mW, 10Hz-24KHz, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic
04.) **** 4in1 (2016) - 32Ω, 108dB/mW, 10Hz-30KHz, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature
05.) **** DT2 IE800 v2 - 16Ω, 118dB/mW, 6Hz-23.5KHz, Ceramic housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature
06.) Tennmak Pro - 16Ω, 100dB/mW, 10Hz-20KHz, Plastic housing, 2x Dynamic
07.) Kinera BA05 (2016) - 12Ω, 103dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Plastic housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature (appears to have been replaced by the Kinera BD005)


If you like the shape / style of the Tennmak Pro, then you'll probably like the Rose Aurora (USD$69).
The Tennmak Pro has the most Bass & Mid-Bass, but this seems to cause the sound stage to be closer / more closed-in.
The Rose Aurora seems to be the most "_balanced / natural_" sounding, but has less Bass impact (it has low Bass, just not as much).
The Kinera BA05 (now it's the BD005) has a more "V-shaped" sound, with less Mid-Bass than the Tennmak, and more Treble than the Tennmak or Rose.

I really do like the balanced overall sound of the TinJie R4 and NiceHCK W1, but their wooden cylindrical shape may not be to your taste.  (I happen to like ebony wood earphones.)
The sound of the two Senfers is more "V-shaped", and their physical shape makes them a little tricky to wear the cable over-the-ear.


----------



## wastan

weedophile said:


> Hi guys, i have been off this thread for awhile now which is great lol. Anw i have been using my Tennmak Pro with silver cables till now (for about a year), and i absolutely love them.
> 
> However recently i am listening to this female artist whose voice dont sound great when paired with TMP. Hence i switched to my MEMT X5 which sounds better but it lacked the mids (V shaped) and can get kinda boring at times when i am listening to other tracks on shuffle. And i hate the fact thay my KZ startips fall off the driver head pretty easily. So i will need some recommendations from u veterans
> 
> ...



The K3 Pro is definitely worth the money. You can find more detail on the KZ thread for the ZS5 and ZS6. You can pick up the ZS5 for under $20 and the ZS6 for about $30 on occasional sale at gearbest.


----------



## SilverLodestar

weedophile said:


> Hi guys, i have been off this thread for awhile now which is great lol. Anw i have been using my Tennmak Pro with silver cables till now (for about a year), and i absolutely love them.
> 
> However recently i am listening to this female artist whose voice dont sound great when paired with TMP. Hence i switched to my MEMT X5 which sounds better but it lacked the mids (V shaped) and can get kinda boring at times when i am listening to other tracks on shuffle. And i hate the fact thay my KZ startips fall off the driver head pretty easily. So i will need some recommendations from u veterans
> 
> ...


I actually had my eye on the Tennmak Pro for a while, but decided against it for whatever reason...

If you're looking into getting a new IEM that excels in mids, then the Tin Audio T2 are absolutely what you're looking for. The midrange on them has to be the cleanest I've heard on any pair of earphones. Vocals are forward, natural, slightly dry (in the best way possible), and have excellent timbre. Both male and female vocals are equally entrancing, meaning that there's no part of the midrange recessed or toned down. Instruments are full, natural, and lifelike, making any instrumental or rock/alternative/metal piece simply eye-opening. The treble is sharp, detailed, but almost never harsh, splashy, or piercing. Bass is quite lacking in punch and depth at times (I am not a basshead whatsoever), but this can easily be negated by covering and sealing the bass vents (near the nozzle) with tiny pieces of masking tape. Make sure to use masking tape and not putty, as putty gives the bass a little too much power that negatively affects the rest of the sound signature. This mod helps add some warmth and fullness to the lower mids. Overall, the T2 are considered to be bright, but not in a bad way at all; they're just more detailed. Separation is well above average, as is air and treble extension. Soundstage is average, as it isn't too wide. For the build quality, it's very well made. These have tanked all my unintentional abuses with only light scratches to show. The cable is also tough and built to last. You can also use the MMCX cables from the Tennmak Pro on these.

These are my daily drivers and have been for the last month. They trump my Urbanfun Hifi (both beryllium and hybrid versions), Tin T515, 1More Triple Drivers, and any other chi-fi IEM i own at the moment. They're clean, have amazing resolution, and can be modded if the sound doesn't intrigue you right away. I usually get "bored" of earphones after a while, but these still manage to blow me away while listening to the same song over and over. Obviously, I love these and highly recommend them!


----------



## weedophile (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks Mr David @DBaldock9 , @wastan and @SilverLodestar!

For now i am trying to brain burn the X5 and so far so good even though it lacks some body but i must say i am enjoying the trebles alot. I am kinda looking at the Tinaudio T2 and Rose Aurora and checking if there is a good offer for the K3P. The tinaudio is drawing me in with its nice metal body and obviously the review ^ bu Silver lol. But yeah if the X5 does the job then i guess i can save some money xD


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Ah, what a shame you got the V1. I don't know if V2 is available in stores yet but I've had it for a week or so and it's an improvement. It has a better cable and new, thinner drivers that give the mids a little more body and improve the soundstage. V1 is still pretty good for the price though.


+1 Totally agree with you with the new MEMT X5....got a pair myself for over two weeks now from MEMT.


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> TinAudio T2 Review.
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/11/28/tinaudio-t2-2/
> 
> Enjoy reading and thanks in advance!


Nice review!


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> +1 Totally agree with you with the new MEMT X5....got a pair myself for over two weeks now from MEMT.


Thanks mate, now I know I wasn't just imagining things! 

I've spent a couple of days listening to the R7 too. It's actually pretty good but in true MEMT fashion is a bit heavy handed with the bass (at least for my preference).


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> Awesome news! You made my day mate.
> 
> I cant wait to read the Aproear review.
> 
> ...


contrary to my expectation, the b3s is tuned quite differently and isn't balanced like the b3--the b3s is u-shaped, with significantly more bass and note thickness though comparable highend extension and detail. i wanna give them some longer listens, but they're attention-grabbing. 
svara, otoh, disapointed ootb (too many acronyms?)--somewhat muted sounding and hard to drive. i definitely need to burn these in and roll some tips and cables, since too many reputable folks have praised these.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Thanks mate, now I know I wasn't just imagining things!
> 
> I've spent a couple of days listening to the R7 too. It's actually pretty good but in true MEMT fashion is a bit heavy handed with the bass (at least for my preference).


Try rolling tips with the R7, they are really worth it! Right now, I have the Magaosi silicone ear tips on the R7....really sweet!


----------



## 1clearhead

Just revamped my home page with quick small impressions and line-up of all my current and new IEM's. 

Including:  Tinaudio T2, MaGaosi K5, PODOOR J20 (China) / EMI-CI880 (Overseas), MEMT R7 ....Others will follow, soon!

Take a look: https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/


----------



## tayo15

LOL I'm still waiting for my 11.11 order. The last update was 11.20. This is the first time I have waited more than 3 weeks. From the time I placed that order to now, I've bought an hd580, hd700, and Magni3 modi uber2. I can't wait for the TFZ kings but dang this has taken longer than usual.


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> +1 Totally agree with you with the new MEMT X5....got a pair myself for over two weeks now from MEMT.



How would I know what MEMT X5 I have?  I got mine from Amazon UK three weeks ago and it looks like this:


----------



## thejoker13

weedophile said:


> Thanks Mr David @DBaldock9 , @wastan and @SilverLodestar!
> 
> For now i am trying to brain burn the X5 and so far so good even though it lacks some body but i must say i am enjoying the trebles alot. I am kinda looking at the Tinaudio T2 and Rose Aurora and checking if there is a good offer for the K3P. The tinaudio is drawing me in with its nice metal body and obviously the review ^ bu Silver lol. But yeah if the X5 does the job then i guess i can save some money xD


PM me if you're interested in the K3pro. I've decided to part with it and would let it go for a decent deal.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> How would I know what MEMT X5 I have?  I got mine from Amazon UK three weeks ago and it looks like this:



That looks like the v1.

Fairly positive the revised v2 has a different cable. It also has a much larger nozzle than v1.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> That looks like the v1.
> 
> Fairly positive the revised v2 has a different cable. It also has a much larger nozzle than v1.



Which one do you havre?


----------



## weedophile

thejoker13 said:


> PM me if you're interested in the K3pro. I've decided to part with it and would let it go for a decent deal.


I guess the shipping might not be worth it bro. I am from SG btw.

I realise why i unsubscribed from this thread previously. It saved me alot of money. Now i just go and look for IEMs and add to cart in AE and TB T.T


----------



## weedophile

1clearhead said:


> Just revamped my home page with quick small impressions and line-up of all my current and new IEM's.
> 
> Including:  Tinaudio T2, MaGaosi K5, PODOOR J20 (China) / EMI-CI880 (Overseas), MEMT R7 ....Others will follow, soon!
> 
> Take a look: https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/


How do u think ur prevuous year's purchase fare against the newer IEMs? Saw the Sendiy M2 u mentioned and am pretty interested.


----------



## audio123

Using the Magaosi K3 HD for some listening today and the v-shaped sound is pleasing to listen to.

Reviews:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/magaosi-k3-hd.22481/reviews#review-19088
https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/09/24/magaosi-k3-hd/


----------



## Slater (Dec 5, 2017)

mbwilson111 said:


> Which one do you havre?



I have the original version, and I was never really impressed. They are really small, but the sound was quite mediocre. I eventually used them for sleeping only (because sound quality doesn't really matter when you're sleeping). They have since died (bad cable).

Supposedly the revised version is better, because they put a larger nozzle on which changed the tuning (not sure what else they did for tuning).

@1clearhead is the most familiar with the 2 versions and their changes.

More info here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-659#post-13579773
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1305#post-13640627
The new version has a "tag" at the end of the cable. Did yours?


----------



## 1clearhead

weedophile said:


> How do u think ur prevuous year's purchase fare against the newer IEMs? Saw the Sendiy M2 u mentioned and am pretty interested.


Throughout the years, I noticed much improvement in resolution, bass and hi-end details where I'm starting to see a trend in brighter IEM's with less harshness, for that matter. Also, newer materials being used plays a big part as well. For example, graphene drivers for better bass, more micro-drivers for added details, dual dynamic drivers, more balanced armatures for high end details, or cross-over micro boards for better separation, better quality wires, better built designs with added tuning nozzles (filters) and tuning ports, stabilizing housing units, and much more probably not mentioned here.

About the SENDIY M2: I still think they're fair game. With some of the best packages to be had for a dynamic driver with two tuning nozzles and wooden housing with added tuning ports, you still can't go wrong with them. 


-Clear


----------



## alucard177

CoiL said:


> How do the MIDS compare to ZS3v1? And which one has better bass kick/tightness?



I don't own the Zs3 but I can compare to the ZS5 wich has more bass quantity, kick and warmer sound signature in general. Mids in the VT audio are more up front and very natural sounding. Sometimes the huge bass of the ZS5 bleeds a bit into the mids but that does no bother me at all when I am listening to electronic music for example.


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> How would I know what MEMT X5 I have?  I got mine from Amazon UK three weeks ago and it looks like this:


That looks like V1 version, which is still good for its asking price.  --> V2 has a different sounding 6mm micro-driver with improved hi-end details, with silver/gray wires for less microphonic distortion, and wider nozzles for a better choice of tip-rolling.


----------



## weedophile

1clearhead said:


> Throughout the years, I noticed much improvement in resolution, bass and hi-end details where I'm starting to see a trend in brighter IEM's with less harshness, for that matter. Also, newer materials being used plays a big part as well. For example, graphene drivers for better bass, more micro-drivers for added details, dual dynamic drivers, more balanced armatures for high end details, or cross-over micro boards for better separation, better quality wires, better built designs with added tuning nozzles (filters) and tuning ports, stabilizing housing units, and much more probably not mentioned here.
> 
> About the SENDIY M2: I still think they're fair game. With some of the best packages to be had for a dynamic driver with two tuning nozzles and wooden housing with added tuning ports, you still can't go wrong with them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Clear, that helps alot. And with the chinese players coming in, they are driving down the cost while making progress in the SQ. The tuning nozzles are prett cool to me as i dont have any IEM that can do that.

Ok i will probably get the M2 when i have accumulated other items.


----------



## 1clearhead

weedophile said:


> Thanks Clear, that helps alot. And with the chinese players coming in, they are driving down the cost while making progress in the SQ. The tuning nozzles are prett cool to me as i dont have any IEM that can do that.
> 
> Ok i will probably get the M2 when i have accumulated other items.


"Good to know"....Cheers!


----------



## c4rb0n

MeeAudio P1 vs LZ A4? i think this is a neck on neck to say the least, but i would like to hear your thoughts on these brothers  at the 200$ price range these are beasts i think LOL


----------



## zedbg (Dec 6, 2017)

Just got my 11.11 BGVP DM5 and im lovin it, somehow i cant attach a picture


----------



## ruckus1027

CYoung234 said:


> I do not have the ZS5 v2, but I have the v1 and the ZS6. I did a test today listening to the same 7 pieces of music (first 5 tracks from Lindsey Sterling Brave Enough, and two tracks from Coldplay Live 2012). The headphones I tested were the Urbanfun HiFi, Tin Audio T2, KZ ZS5 v1, ZS6, and the E-MI CI-880.
> 
> From today's test, the Tin Audio T2 is somewhat cleaner sounding, although to me, the T2 sounds a little colored in the mid-range. That may be my sound bias, as I have always preferred planer or electrostatic loudspeakers, which to me sound closer to real life acoustic instruments. So, what people refer to as V shaped sound is probably my preference, at least to some degree. The T2 was cleaner and more detailed than my ZS5 at the low end. The ZS5 had better air and high end extension. Interestingly, my two favorite iems from today were the E-MI CI-880 and the ZS6. To be honest, the T2 was disappointing today on this material. I was not critically listening though, as I was working.



Thanks for that feedback.  That’s a good different point of view on the matter.  The ZS5v2 I heard is very similar to the ZS6.  Mine is modded however, so I think it might be pretty close to the v1.  They’re quite good! There are just a couple caveat, I have to use the triple flanges or foam tips to become all arounders (more so the triples).  But I don’t like wearing either lol.    I was hoping that the T2 would be my end all.  I guess I’ll have to wait and see when I get mine.


----------



## ruckus1027

SainSonic HF-01


So this was an impulse buy.  Cheap enough from Amazon, and based on the drivers, I thought meh let’s give it a try.  When I first opened it up, it felt more premium than the price I paid, so I was very excited.  Lots of tips, and even a carrying case.

Upon first listen, it was not for me.  It felt quite warm compared to the ZS5v2, nowhere near the clarity or details up top.  It might be a decent fun IEM for someone that likes a little emphasis on bottom end.  IDK I don’t really pay attention to bottom detail, as long as the bass is there and has good presence, I’m good.  So, I can’t really comment on how the bass is for someone that is a bass head.  Needless to say, I gave em a listen for not too long, and they’ve been returned already.


----------



## HiFiChris

My full English review of the Fidue A85 Virgo was published some time earlier today: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/fidue-a85-virgo-review-english.html#more

 

Progress? Yes. But unfortunately also some regress in important areas.


----------



## Slater

So my *ASK* Hybrids arrived today (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...s-HIFI-Hybrid-technology-DIY/32828678398.html).

These are the "twin brother" to the *ASY* Hybrid that @Vidal posted about here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-289#post-13834559
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-897#post-13868249
Like Vidal, the ASK shell comes apart easily (mine didn't "fall apart" like his, but it does easily snap apart if you wish). There is no glue - the shell simply pops apart using a spudger tool, guitar pick, butter knife, etc.

The box has a nice presentation - nice silicone tips (like Sony hybrid style), and the cable is decent (although a bit stiff and springy).

And like the few others that have tried them, my ASK had a few problems right out of the box:

The removable cable cuts in and out of the earpieces when moving around. This appears to be due to the pins in the female socket (on the shell) not making good contact with the pins on the male plug (on the cable). The solution is to gently bend the pins in the female socket (on the shell) either slightly apart or slightly together, so that the plug fits tighter. They only need to be bent very slightly (a fraction of a millimeter). I used tweezers, but you could use a small flathead screwdriver such as the type to repair glasses.
The shell comes apart easily. This is by design (for manufacturing), as the halves of the shell are only held together by a number of clips. The solution is to just put a few strategic micro drops of glue along the seam of the 2 halves (you don't even have to tale apart the shell for this - just put the drops on the seam on the outside of the shell) . I used Lazer Bond UV glue, but fast drying epoxy would work fine as well. Be aware that there's are a number of vents along the seam (like on the KZ ZS5), so make sure you don't put the glue in the vents.
Something was rattling around on the inside of 1 of the IEMs. Upon opening it up, I found that the 8mm DD was just floating around in the shell - in other words, it had no glue holding it in. The 8mm DD in the other IEM had a *tiny* bit of glue holding the DD in, but certainly not enough to SEAL the DD driver. I reglued both drivers, totally sealing them around the edges like they should be.
The sound is quite neutral OOTB. Sub-bass is almost non-existent. The sound reminds me of an open headphone.

It appears that the sound is due to the numerous vents along the seam (like the KZ ZS5), and the drivers not really being sealed with glue. Once the DD is sealed with glue, *some* sub-bass appears. It's still quite neutral overall, but it was nice to have the bottom end filled in with a bit of sub-bass when called upon. Midrange and treble is clean. They have decent clarity, and nice sparkle. Vocals sound good. Good soundstage. No sibilance. No driver flex. The stock cable has some microphonics, even though these are behind-the-ear.

I have not done anything with the seam vents - I will likely experiment with sealing some/all of the vents to see if I can coax some additional sub-bass (which is my sound preference).

These would make excellent donors for DIY IEMs. They are very comfy, come apart easily and everything is easy to see and work on, they use 1x8mm DD drivers (in addition to 1xBA in the nozzle), and all of the driver and external plug connections are on a separate circuit board that also has crossover components. It would be easy to change out the resistors, solder in different drivers, disconnect the BA if desired, and very possibly change the plug to a MMCX or KZ style 2-pin plug.

Regardless, if you can deal with the few minor niggles with this hybrid - gluing the DD so it's sealed, tweaking the pins so the plug is tight, and adding a few drops of glue to the seam so the shells stay secure - this is a good IEM for the $18 price. *Especially if you're tired of the same old v-shaped sound.*

BTW, Vidal got no after sales support from the vendor for his problematic pair, but for such a low price I didn't care. Since almost everyone that has tried the ASK or ASY so far has reported similar issues, I would just expect the issues I listed above and expect to fix them yourself. It is not hard and takes 10 minutes. Should you have to do this? No, but this isn't totally surprising when dealing with low-end/mass-produced ChiFi. If you expect perfection OOTB, steer clear.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Here's some photos, showing the halves of the shells (with the clips and ZS5-ish seam vents), the circuit board/crossover, and the "loose" 8mm DD driver that was just flopping around. Click if you want to see the photos larger.


----------



## paulindss (Dec 6, 2017)

Slater said:


> So my *ASK* Hybrids arrived today (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...s-HIFI-Hybrid-technology-DIY/32828678398.html).
> 
> These are the "twin brother" to the *ASY* Hybrid that @Vidal posted about here:
> 
> ...



Thank you, Very informative. The problems with construction seems to really in many earphones. I placed an order, and i confess that i got a little sad with your impressions. I was looking for a non V-shaped sound anyway, so i Hope they fit me. But i Would be happier with a sub Bass presence. The fr graph seems a little bit like Zst graph, do you find them similar in some way, or not ?

Edit: the fr graph from the manufacturer indicaes that the ASY model should be even more neutral than ask, so, If anyone is interest in neutral sound, they should, in theory, be even more than these


----------



## Sulbh

So is fiio f5 best iem under $100?


----------



## Wiljen

Somebody mentioned a cable shop with decent priced mmcx cables the other day that I want to say was something like venture cables.  Anybody got a link because I'm not finding it in google or here via the search.

Thanks,


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Thank you, Very informative. The problems with construction seems to really in many earphones. I placed an order, and i confess that i got a little sad with your impressions. I was looking for a non V-shaped sound anyway, so i Hope they fit me. But i Would be happier with a sub Bass presence. The fr graph seems a little bit like Zst graph, do you find them similar in some way, or not ?
> 
> Edit: the fr graph from the manufacturer indicaes that the ASY model should be even more neutral than ask, so, If anyone is interest in neutral sound, they should, in theory, be even more than these



Hmmm, they don't really sound like the ZST. ZST is pretty v-shaped with sharp/sibilant treble.

What I like about these is that they don't really sound like any other IEM in my collection. It's kinda refreshing, so in that regard I'm glad I got them. But given the construction issues, I sure wouldn't pay any more than $18-$19 for these.

I'm very hopeful that playing with the side vents will make them much better - I'd be happy with a mild L shape. I mostly listen to EDM, and these have a lot less energy because of the lack of sub bass. I'm kind of a basshead, so my initial reactions were ughhh. But the more I listen to them the more I like them.

The FR graph the vendor posted is rubbish. Basically a perfect example why I don't pay much attention to manufacturer FR graphs.

I WOULD be interested in a real, actual FR reading done by a HF member though (just out of curiosity). But there's no way it sounds like this graph shows:


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> Hmmm, they don't really sound like the ZST. ZST is pretty v-shaped with sharp/sibilant treble.
> 
> What I like about these is that they don't really sound like any other IEM in my collection. It's kinda refreshing, so in that regard I'm glad I got them. But given the construction issues, I sure wouldn't pay any more than $18-$19 for these.
> 
> ...



Here, Igor from audiobudget made a mesurement on the FR

https://audiobudget.com/product/EZ/ASK

It's not exactly the same as the vendor, but it's quite similar.


----------



## Slater (Dec 6, 2017)

paulindss said:


> Here, Igor from audiobudget made a mesurement on the FR
> 
> https://audiobudget.com/product/EZ/ASK
> 
> It's not exactly the same as the vendor, but it's quite similar.



Bingo! I knew that manufacturer's graph was horse malarkey LOL

His description (especially of the bass/sub-bass) sounds spot on, and the graph he posted looks much more realistic to what I'm hearing. Especially Igor's red line when ASK was OOTB before the drivers were reglued/resealed - once glued/sealed they sound closer to the blue line IMO.

Also, interestingly there's a graph down in the comments showing another measurement. I mean, the one in the comments looks different than Igor's (and Igor's looks different than the manufacturer's graph)!

That just goes to show how inconsistent these things are. I think they're just assembling them haphazardly and shipping them out the door. No one is listening to each one to compare to a golden ears pair, because they certainly aren't checking to see if the drivers are properly glued in, the shells are securely in 1 piece, or the plugs are tight.

I mean, obviously, measurement rigs vary, and so measurements should be taken with a grain of salt.

I don't hear any piercing 10k highs like he notes though (nor any sibilance, nor any fatigue). It's bright, detailed, and clear, but not piercing. It's a refreshingly welcome sound, because usually we get the same old v-shape with muffled rolled off highs. The sound reminds me a lot of a Sennheiser open headphone (like the HD series).

I think it will be perfect if I can bump up the sub-bass a few more dbs (I know I can use EQ but I want to do it via tuning if possible).

Granted, my comments are only an initial impression based on an hour of listening. Normally, I like to listen for a week straight before even saying anything, to give my brain a chance to burn in (and the drivers a chance to as well). So my impressions may change slightly once I give them extended listening through multiple genres. Or who knows, they may fall apart or blow up by then haha (so far they're fine now that they're glued).


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> Bingo! I knew that manufacturer's graph was horse malarkey LOL
> 
> His description (especially of the bass/sub-bass) sounds spot on, and the graph he posted looks much more realistic to what I'm hearing. Especially Igor's red line when ASK was OOTB before the drivers were reglued/resealed - once glued/sealed they sound closer to the blue line IMO.
> 
> ...



My main concern was with Pierce highs, that's why a asked about Zst.

Here another fr graph that i found on a user comments on Aliexpress. The Bass and mids looks like Igor graph. But the the highs are not as pronounced. Maybe this Marches what you hear. But in that graph it seems that highs are recessed, no ? You said that they are clear and detailed


----------



## HungryPanda

I really like my Ask and have been using them for several weeks now. They have not fallen apart, have no rattle but I did have to push the pins apart on the right ear piece. I'm using KZ starline tips on mine and really like the sound signature. Good commuting earphones.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> I really like my Ask and have been using them for several weeks now. They have not fallen apart, have no rattle but I did have to push the pins apart on the right ear piece. I'm using KZ starline tips on mine and really like the sound signature. Good commuting earphones.



Believe it or not, I just settled on Starlines tips on. Great minds think alike - ASK sounds great now.


----------



## Slater (Dec 7, 2017)

paulindss said:


> My main concern was with Pierce highs, that's why a asked about Zst.
> 
> Here another fr graph that i found on a user comments on Aliexpress. The Bass and mids looks like Igor graph. But the the highs are not as pronounced. Maybe this Marches what you hear. But in that graph it seems that highs are recessed, no ? You said that they are clear and detailed



The treble on mine are right between those 2 graphs - very balanced. Nowhere near as recessed as that black graph you posted, and nowhere near as sharp as Igor's graph. That's what I'm hearing with my pair though - no clue if there's QC differences pair to pair. But like @HungryPanda, I'm enjoying these *very* much. Yes, they are clear and detailed for their price range. They're certainly no giant killers, but surprising performance for what they are.

Note that my hearing maxes at 14k-16k, which is right where the graphs drop off like a cliff. So if you like super high frequency treble, maybe you'll want something with more treble extension. But the high end sounds fine to me - cymbals have plenty of sizzle and splash, etc.

Also, I tip rolled and ended up with KZ Starline tips - getting a great insertion and very tight seal now. I also tried them on my xduoo X3 with Fiio E12A Mont Blanc amp (vs my iPhone before). There's just the right amount of sub-bass punch now. These respond very well to amping, despite technically being easy to drive with my phone.

EDM like Infected Mushroom, Monstercat, Armin van Buuren, Daft Punk, Goldfrapp, etc sounds great.

60s, Classic Rock, 80s new wave, and similar genres, is another story. Those genres are notoriously light on sub-bass to begin with, so with those genres the ASK sounds very thin, anemic, and generally unenjoyable. For that I am using bass boost on the FiiO E12A and/or EQing a couple dBs of sub-bass. Those genres sound much better on something with much more punch, like the ZS5, ZS6, etc.

BTW, I taped the seam vents in various configurations, including fully sealing all vents. It made no significant difference in sub-bass, but taping the vents did narrow the soundscape and make it sound compressed. So I took all of the tape off and left all of the seam vents like they came stock. That's the best configuration IMO.


----------



## kousik1946

Wiljen said:


> Somebody mentioned a cable shop with decent priced mmcx cables the other day that I want to say was something like venture cables.  Anybody got a link because I'm not finding it in google or here via the search.
> 
> Thanks,


If you are looking for venture electronics, this is their site veclan.com.


----------



## CoiL

alucard177 said:


> I don't own the Zs3 but I can compare to the ZS5 wich has more bass quantity, kick and warmer sound signature in general. Mids in the VT audio are more up front and very natural sounding. Sometimes the huge bass of the ZS5 bleeds a bit into the mids but that does no bother me at all when I am listening to electronic music for example.


Sorry & thanks! I was actually thinking ZS5v1 not ZS3, typo.
Seems ZS5v1 is more for my preferences.


----------



## CoiL (Dec 7, 2017)

Slater said:


> So my *ASK* Hybrids arrived today (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...s-HIFI-Hybrid-technology-DIY/32828678398.html).
> 
> These are the "twin brother" to the *ASY* Hybrid that @Vidal posted about here:
> 
> ...




THIS IS *KZ ATE DRIVER* IN THERE!!! 99% SURE!!! There is NO driver like this on sale with red shell in DIY area @ AE. Don`t know about Alibaba and taobao though.
I have opened a lot of ATE`s and I`m 99% sure it is using KZ ATE drivers!


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> Just revamped my home page with quick small impressions and line-up of all my current and new IEM's.
> 
> Including:  Tinaudio T2, MaGaosi K5, PODOOR J20 (China) / EMI-CI880 (Overseas), MEMT R7 ....Others will follow, soon!
> 
> Take a look: https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/


R7 is better than k3 HD?


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> R7 is better than k3 HD?


When you "tip-roll" the R7 you get better details, when compared to the K3 PRO. But, the HD can compete head-to-head. Build quality on the R7 is really surprising, though I wish they had detachable cables. The housing on the R7 is better built than the K3 PRO/HD model.


----------



## Slater (Dec 7, 2017)

CoiL said:


> THIS IS *KZ ATE DRIVER* IN THERE!!! 99% SURE!!! There is NO driver like this on sale with red shell in DIY area @ AE. Don`t know about Alibaba and taobao though.
> I have opened a lot of ATE`s and I`m 99% sure it is using KZ ATE drivers!



Wow, pretty cool!

Now that you mention it, there is definitely a "unique" sound characteristic buried somewhere in the ASK that I couldn't quite put my finger on. It doesn't sound 100% exactly like anything else in my IEM collection.

I mean obviously it sounds like an earphone (duh), but it's like when you have a soup or some recipe and there is some special spice or seasoning in it that you can't quite put your finger on but you like it. Hard to explain. Perhaps it is using the ATE driver, because the ATE also gives me a similar feeling of "hmmm, there is a unique sound characteristic about this IEM" compared to most of my other IEMs. It is like a fingerprint.

If you wish, I can open the ASK back up and take photos of the back of the DD driver.

The ASK DD driver looks identical to this (front, back, diaphragm, magnet vent, mesh, etc): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/RUK...bud-Speaker-Headset-Material/32841778891.html

The title of the Aliexpress link I posted above says RU*KZ*. Note the KZ...


----------



## Wiljen

Thanks but I had looked at venture and they don't do much with cables.  That is why I was hoping somebody remembered the post as I cant seem to surface it.


----------



## peter123

Wiljen said:


> Thanks but I had looked at venture and they don't do much with cables.  That is why I was hoping somebody remembered the post as I cant seem to surface it.



I don't understand this, they've got loads of cables. What configuration are you looking for?


----------



## Wiljen (Dec 7, 2017)

Have you looked at the website?  I am not seeing anything other than this:





I've tried 2 different browsers and if this is supposed to give options it isn't working.  I've tried clicking on next and every other goodie on the page with no luck.  Even buy now tells me I haven't picked anything.


----------



## Holypal

Wiljen said:


> Have you looked at the website?  I am not seeing anything other than this:
> 
> 
> I've tried 2 different browsers and if this is supposed to give options it isn't working.  I've tried clicking on next and every other goodie on the page with no luck.  Even buy now tells me I haven't picked anything.



Click next. And select the options one by one.  Here is an example of balanced cable for HD650 i just chose:


----------



## Wiljen

Tried clicking next and I get nothing.  I am thinking maybe the office firewall is blocking something.  I'll try it when I get home tonight.


----------



## maxxevv

I used Chrome browser, it works up until the cart part where it prompts me to log in.  

So you may need to look into that part.  Key thing seems to be that the script is buggy, I had to reload the page to get it to function smoothly.


----------



## crabdog

Wiljen said:


> Tried clicking next and I get nothing.  I am thinking maybe the office firewall is blocking something.  I'll try it when I get home tonight.


Ad blockers might break it too.


----------



## Skullophile

Hey @Slater can you post a pic of the insides of the shell of the Ask? I might have a mod idea for you.


----------



## Skullophile

Oh and the Iem for me that has a secret sauce with it's presentation is the EarSonics Sm3.
I used to own them but sold them, have recently ordered another pair to try them again.


----------



## Slater

Skullophile said:


> Hey @Slater can you post a pic of the insides of the shell of the Ask? I might have a mod idea for you.


----------



## Skullophile (Dec 7, 2017)

If there's any air leaking in around the driver that could really affect the bass. You could try putting some blu-tack or some gunk around the driver to ensure no air is leaking. Or glue that driver in all the way around. Just an idea.


----------



## Slater (Dec 7, 2017)

Skullophile said:


> If there's any air leaking in around the driver that could really affect the bass. You could try putting some blu-tack or some gunk around the driver to ensure no air is leaking. Or glue that driver in all the way around. Just an idea.



Good call sir. Been there, done that.

_"Something was rattling around on the inside of 1 of the IEMs. Upon opening it up, I found that the 8mm DD was just floating around in the shell - in other words, it had no glue holding it in. The 8mm DD in the other IEM had a *tiny* bit of glue holding the DD in, but certainly not enough to SEAL the DD driver. I reglued both drivers, totally sealing them around the edges like they should be."_

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-910#post-13897769


----------



## Skullophile

Im gonna have to order a pair, it's not often you hear about secret special sauce!


----------



## Slater (Dec 7, 2017)

Skullophile said:


> Im gonna have to order a pair, it's not often you hear about secret special sauce!



Well, like I said they are definitely worth the price, but they aren't giant killers or "OMG these are the best thing since sliced bread". I like them quite a bit, but I don't make any guarantees about anyone else since there seems to be some QC differences pair to pair and flaky little QC issues to address. YMMV.

When yours arrive, I would pop them open and check the drivers for glue. Even if they are't rattling around inside like my 1 was, I highly doubt they will be sealed with any adhesive. So at a minimum I would check that.

I also recommend trying KZ Starline tips if you have any. They fit better than the stock tips, and sound better to boot.

FYI, my left plug was still cutting in and out even after I bent the pins slightly. Tonight I decided to smoosh the male plug with pliers just a little bit, kinda deforming it slightly (it's really soft plastic). It fits into the female socket much tighter now (that's what she said), no more play, and no more cutting in and out. Pretty shady repair, but hey at least it worked and I don't have to deal with an Aliexpress return headache like @Vidal had.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Wow, pretty cool!
> 
> Now that you mention it, there is definitely a "unique" sound characteristic buried somewhere in the ASK that I couldn't quite put my finger on. It doesn't sound 100% exactly like anything else in my IEM collection.
> 
> ...


The link You posted is NOT KZ ATE driver. ATE has different solder plate (black) with A and L letters on sides plus driver vent fabric is different.
If ASK version is with green solder plate, then it is not ATE driver (only shell is same) and probably has different tuning also.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> The link You posted is NOT KZ ATE driver. ATE has different solder plate (black) with A and L letters on sides plus driver vent fabric is different.
> If ASK version is with green solder plate, then it is not ATE driver (only shell is same) and probably has different tuning also.



OK, I will remove the ASK case today and look for the A and L letters.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Guys:
I have to return my defective Svara Reds to HCK--what's the cheapest way to ship them back from the US to China?
Thanks


----------



## Wiljen

My issue with Veclan site was something to do with office setup.  I got a handful of cables ordered at home last night without any issues.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> The new version has a "tag" at the end of the cable. Did yours?



My MEMT X5 did have a tag at the end of the cable.  I found it just to be sure.  I knew I had cut a weird little black tag off the end of a cable a while back...




Slater said:


> I have the original version, and I was never really impressed. They are really small, but the sound was quite mediocre. I eventually used them for sleeping only (because sound quality doesn't really matter when you're sleeping). They have since died (bad cable).
> 
> Supposedly the revised version is better, because they put a larger nozzle on which changed the tuning (not sure what else they did for tuning).



My cable is pretty tough... sprongy and rubbery.  I can't imagine it dying.   The nozzle seems fairly large but I don't know what the original is like (if mine in not the original)  Do you have a photo of the nozzle or have you put your MEMT in the trash?

I think mine sound pretty good but what do I know?  I got mine from Amazon UK last month.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> My MEMT X5 did have a tag at the end of the cable.  I found it just to be sure.  I knew I had cut a weird little black tag off the end of a cable a while back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the original;


----------



## mbwilson111

B9Scrambler said:


> That's the original;




Ok so I wonder why I like them more than some others have?  I will say they were hopeless for me  with the supplied tips.  I put something else on mine.  Not even sure what they are.  I was able to sleep on my side with these, but I was enjoying the sound before I fell asleep.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> Ok so I wonder why I like them more than some others have?  I will say they were hopeless for me  with the supplied tips.  I put something else on mine.  Not even sure what they are.  I was able to sleep on my side with these, but I was enjoying the sound before I fell asleep.



Doesn't matter what others think. If you like 'em, keep enjoying them  I wasn't a huge fan but their bass was pretty darn addictive. Still not sure if I've found anything else in the budget realm that's hits with the same level of impact. I do miss that about them.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> My MEMT X5 did have a tag at the end of the cable.  I found it just to be sure.  I knew I had cut a weird little black tag off the end of a cable a while back...
> 
> My cable is pretty tough... sprongy and rubbery.  I can't imagine it dying.   The nozzle seems fairly large but I don't know what the original is like (if mine in not the original)  Do you have a photo of the nozzle or have you put your MEMT in the trash?
> 
> I think mine sound pretty good but what do I know?  I got mine from Amazon UK last month.



If yours had the tag, then supposedly you have the new version (v2).

I'll take a photo/measurement of the v1 nozzle and let you know.

As far as the cable, it cuts in and out when I wiggle the cable at the strain relief. It was probably from rough handling, as I used to use them working out, outdoors, bike rides, etc and I didn't always have a case available so I would often just put them in my pocket.

I could probably recable mine to get them working again, I just didn't like the sound enough to want to.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> My MEMT X5 did have a tag at the end of the cable.  I found it just to be sure.  I knew I had cut a weird little black tag off the end of a cable a while back...
> 
> My cable is pretty tough... sprongy and rubbery.  I can't imagine it dying.   The nozzle seems fairly large but I don't know what the original is like (if mine in not the original)  Do you have a photo of the nozzle or have you put your MEMT in the trash?
> 
> I think mine sound pretty good but what do I know?  I got mine from Amazon UK last month.





Slater said:


> If yours had the tag, then supposedly you have the new version (v2).
> 
> I'll take a photo/measurement of the v1 nozzle and let you know.



I measured my v1 nozzle, and it's 4.8mm outside diameter.

If you don't have something to measure yours with (such as a ruler or calipers), it is basically the size that requires a Comply T400/T500 foam tip.

I'd love to know how much larger the v2 nozzle is. It's not often that you see IEMs with nozzles larger than 5mm (the Pioneer CH9T and KZ HDS2 are the only ones I own that are larger than 5mm).


----------



## minuvera

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> Anyone know of the Etymotic Er3 Xr & Se? I know not an asian iem but price wise, looks very tempting


I just received the ER3xr. They are a nice addition to the ER4 family. not quite as revealing but definitely a similar sound with many of the benefits of the ER4 at half the cost.


----------



## Slater (Dec 8, 2017)

CoiL said:


> The link You posted is NOT KZ ATE driver. ATE has different solder plate (black) with A and L letters on sides plus driver vent fabric is different.
> If ASK version is with green solder plate, then it is not ATE driver (only shell is same) and probably has different tuning also.





Slater said:


> OK, I will remove the ASK case today and look for the A and L letters.



See photos of ASK DD driver. No A or L letters. (Click for larger view).

 

I still feel this is a great IEM for mods and driver swaps:

There's plenty of room inside of the shell for dampening, additional vents, grilles, etc
The shell pops apart easily and without damage even after repeated openings (useful while tuning)
All of the solder connections are easily accessible
The stock 8mm driver comes barely glued in so it would be easy to pop out without damaging anything
It looks like there's clearance for a larger driver depending on the thickness - possibly up to a 10mm DD driver
The crossover is a single-sided circuit board with plenty of room to modify with different component values or even bypassed altogether.
The stock BA driver is glued in well though - you'd have a difficult time removing the BA driver.


----------



## Saoshyant

Toneking Nine Tails and Auglamour RT-1 have arrived.  Sadly I only get like 30 mins to listen as I work early, so getting a listen to the 9T.  Memory wire on the RT-1 is quite embedded so not removable without basically scrapping the entire sheath of the cable, as least at first look.  Will have to play with filters on the 9T, but some research might be done before I do so so know what to aim for.


----------



## crabdog

Saoshyant said:


> Toneking Nine Tails and Auglamour RT-1 have arrived.  Sadly I only get like 30 mins to listen as I work early, so getting a listen to the 9T.  Memory wire on the RT-1 is quite embedded so not removable without basically scrapping the entire sheath of the cable, as least at first look.  Will have to play with filters on the 9T, but some research might be done before I do so so know what to aim for.


The changes are fairly subtle with filter changes on the 9T. Regardless of which combo you choose the 9T's characteristics will be there. Looking forward to your impressions. I think it's a pretty amazing IEM.


----------



## HiFiChris

My review of the Kinera Earbuds went live today (unfortunately in German, but you can use the crappy Google Translate widget right below the navigation bar if you want): http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/Kinera-Earbuds-Review.html


----------



## audio123

Astrotec AM800M Review

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/12/09/astrotec-am800m/


----------



## Thomas De Brito

loomisjohnson said:


> Guys:
> I have to return my defective Svara Reds to HCK--what's the cheapest way to ship them back from the US to China?
> Thanks


In a recommanded letter might be cheaper than a package. in France it's like 6 euros. it might be the same in the United States. do you have to send back the box and all


----------



## tayo15

What should I go for, Tone King Ninetails or Ch9T??


----------



## vladstef

tayo15 said:


> What should I go for, Tone King Ninetails or Ch9T??



Some people are saying that CH9T is essentially outdated because Auglamour RT-1 does the same thing better for less money. Perhaps wait for real reviews of RT-1 which are undoubtedly coming soon.


----------



## tayo15

So that begs the question: Auglamour RT-1 vs Ch9T vs Tone King Ninetails?


----------



## Saoshyant

Initial listening of the RT-1 feels quite promising.  Horrible judge of sound stage, but vocals are a little in your head instead of forward.  Detail retrieval feels quite high for the price.  Bass weight is noticable on non-bassy music, so certainly not neutral.  They are by no means basshead level, as a fairly heavy bass EQ on Opus 1 results in a satisfying amount, but nowhere close to the same result as Rose Pudding or other bassy IEMs with the same EQ.  Cymbals have a rather satisfying splash with quite a bit of life to them.  Vocals are very certainly present.

So far, these might suit me better than Nine Tails, but very initial listening on both.

Also, Auglamour warns to not put the headphone near your heart, for what that's worth.


----------



## RyanM

Saoshyant said:


> Initial listening of the RT-1 feels quite promising.  Horrible judge of sound stage, but vocals are a little in your head instead of forward.  Detail retrieval feels quite high for the price.  Bass weight is noticable on non-bassy music, so certainly not neutral.  They are by no means basshead level, as a fairly heavy bass EQ on Opus 1 results in a satisfying amount, but nowhere close to the same result as Rose Pudding or other bassy IEMs with the same EQ.  Cymbals have a rather satisfying splash with quite a bit of life to them.  Vocals are very certainly present.
> 
> So far, these might suit me better than Nine Tails, but very initial listening on both.
> 
> Also, Auglamour warns to not put the headphone near your heart, for what that's worth.




Can you clarify the last part?  I don’t think you could pay me to use an earphone I can’t have near my heart. I do not like the sounds of that.


----------



## jant71

Saoshyant said:


> Initial listening of the RT-1 feels quite promising.  Horrible judge of sound stage, but vocals are a little in your head instead of forward.  Detail retrieval feels quite high for the price.  Bass weight is noticable on non-bassy music, so certainly not neutral.  They are by no means basshead level, as a fairly heavy bass EQ on Opus 1 results in a satisfying amount, but nowhere close to the same result as Rose Pudding or other bassy IEMs with the same EQ.  Cymbals have a rather satisfying splash with quite a bit of life to them.  Vocals are very certainly present.
> 
> So far, these might suit me better than Nine Tails, but very initial listening on both.
> 
> Also, Auglamour warns to not put the headphone near your heart, for what that's worth.



Sounds like you hear them like I do. Want to keep track as a couple already hear them w/o that much detail and a bit mid-bassy. I agree and think they can sound like that with a certain fit/tip type but they can sound like we hear them. Thinking they are maybe a bit picky for some to get our sound out of them but glad to hear more that line up on my side. Can't get confirmation with one experience. Need multiple to start to get a consensus  They suit me quite well so far and they don't look half bad either!


----------



## tayo15

Saoshyant said:


> Initial listening of the RT-1 feels quite promising.  Horrible judge of sound stage, but vocals are a little in your head instead of forward.  Detail retrieval feels quite high for the price.  Bass weight is noticable on non-bassy music, so certainly not neutral.  They are by no means basshead level, as a fairly heavy bass EQ on Opus 1 results in a satisfying amount, but nowhere close to the same result as Rose Pudding or other bassy IEMs with the same EQ.  Cymbals have a rather satisfying splash with quite a bit of life to them.  Vocals are very certainly present.
> 
> So far, these might suit me better than Nine Tails, but very initial listening on both.
> 
> Also, Auglamour warns to not put the headphone near your heart, for what that's worth.


Yeah that last part is a no no for me, what you mean not put near my heart? That isn't something I want over me.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Saoshyant said:


> Also, Auglamour warns to not put the headphone near your heart, for what that's worth.



...I'm sorry what


----------



## Saoshyant

RyanM said:


> Can you clarify the last part?  I don’t think you could pay me to use an earphone I can’t have near my heart. I do not like the sounds of that.



It's quite literally a written warning included with the IEM.

@jant71 I'm using Hifiman short bi-flanges for the tips as they're my favorites.  And consistently offer me the best seal.


----------



## Saoshyant




----------



## jant71 (Dec 9, 2017)

^They put in every damn disclaimer to protect themselves. They also put "Do not plug earphones into power socket".  Also children can't use them w/o adults present. Oh, and " Do not throw away the earphones freely"(think they mean throw them at people or swing them by the cable where they could hit someone in the eye more than a recycling thing). They got some legal advice there to be very safe and protected, lol!


----------



## tayo15

Just got my TFZ King and I must say  pleased. They sound like a baby HD 700, almost to a fault. That being said my HD 700 are modded with the audio house mod. 
The one issue is the bass can be a bit overbearing with certain tips. The mids are fine, the highs are sort of fatiguing. 
Like the HD 700 the cymbals and certain upper mid and high range can get piercing at loud volumes. 
I like them so far. They isolate well. The soundstage like the HD 700 is deep and wide. There is a bit of an artificial feel to the mids upper mids and highs in terms of presentation. It sounds like listening to music coming out of speaks in your room. After everything they are fast and punchy, and just like the HD 700 these will not be everyone's cup of tea. After initial burn in, I can say these are like an acquired taste. Baby HD 700, that's my final verdict, it's up to you whether that's a good or bad thing. Btw I love my HD 700s.


----------



## Saoshyant

tayo15 said:


> Just got my TFZ King and I must say  pleased. They sound like a baby HD 700, almost to a fault. That being said my HD 700 are modded with the audio house mod.
> The one issue is the bass can be a bit overbearing with certain tips. The mids are fine, the highs are sort of fatiguing.
> Like the HD 700 the cymbals and certain upper mid and high range can get piercing at loud volumes.
> I like them so far. They isolate well. The soundstage like the HD 700 is deep and wide. There is a bit of an artificial feel to the mids upper mids and highs in terms of presentation. It sounds like listening to music coming out of speaks in your room. After everything they are fast and punchy, and just like the HD 700 these will not be everyone's cup of tea. After initial burn in, I can say these are like an acquired taste. Baby HD 700, that's my final verdict, it's up to you whether that's a good or bad thing. Btw I love my HD 700s.



HD700 is easy to love.  You've caught my interest!


----------



## tayo15

Saoshyant said:


> HD700 is easy to love.  You've caught my interest!



Advice don't use the wide tips use the narrow. The wide tips over accentuated the bass and highs. The narrow sort of tone down the visceral highs and lows and bring forward the mids. The tips just like ear pads for the HD 700 is the key to get the proper sound profile you seek. First listen with stock tips and then try the other narrow tips. I almost returned them if I hadn't tried the other tips. My favorite track to test every headphone is Steve Vai - For the love of God Live.


----------



## mbwilson111

Saoshyant said:


> Also, Auglamour warns to not put the headphone near your heart, for what that's worth





Saoshyant said:


> It's quite literally a written warning included with the IEM.



I have seen that warning on a few things but this one forgot the second part..it is for people with pacemakers because pacemakers can be affected by magnets.  So don't worry.  If you do have a pacemaker just don't hang your iems,buds or headphones around your neck.


----------



## Saoshyant

I just found the warning quite odd, was really hoping it was a bad translation.


----------



## mbwilson111

Saoshyant said:


> I just found the warning quite odd, was really hoping it was a bad translation.



 It really is a valid warning for someone with a pacemaker..but it is not difficult to keep the magnet 10cm ( 4 inches) away from where the pm  would be implanted.  The fact that they left out the pacemaker part tells me that whoever designed the box had no idea what they were writing or why.  Even if the warning is not included on most of our stuff it is actually the general guideline.


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> Astrotec AM800M Review
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/12/09/astrotec-am800m/


Nice review ,  like it,


----------



## peter123

Yeah, the RT-01 seems to get quite mixed reviews so far. Some people seem to rate them higher than good $200 offerings  while others (my self included) seem to think that they're a decent $50 offering. So far I've seen about as many comments in both camps.......


----------



## WaffleIron

So I've been doing some research and I've come across the TIN Audio T2's. Audiobudget's review and measurements look very promising, but I was wondering if anyone else had some input. I've been looking for IEMs that are bassy tilted, but have very clean, impactful, and well controlled bass, and these seem to fit the bill quite well. Also considering the Carbo Tenores. I know they're not Chi-fi, but I was wondering if anyone had heard both. Other recommendations welcomed too. 

Thanks.


----------



## themindfreak

WaffleIron said:


> So I've been doing some research and I've come across the TIN Audio T2's. Audiobudget's review and measurements look very promising, but I was wondering if anyone else had some input. I've been looking for IEMs that are bassy tilted, but have very clean, impactful, and well controlled bass, and these seem to fit the bill quite well. Also considering the Carbo Tenores. I know they're not Chi-fi, but I was wondering if anyone had heard both. Other recommendations welcomed too.
> 
> Thanks.


You might wanna steer away from tenore's then. Tenore has a very clean and lean sound signature, with a hint boost of bass punch. So its like the bass reaches pretty deep but when climbing up the 150Hz mark and up, it suddenly drops, making it sound very clean and clear, lack of warmth IMO.


----------



## WaffleIron

themindfreak said:


> You might wanna steer away from tenore's then. Tenore has a very clean and lean sound signature, with a hint boost of bass punch. So its like the bass reaches pretty deep but when climbing up the 150Hz mark and up, it suddenly drops, making it sound very clean and clear, lack of warmth IMO.


If I'm understanding what you're trying to explain, no graph seems to match what you're saying, and I haven't heard any impressions that align with that either.


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> I have seen that warning on a few things but this one forgot the second part..it is for people with pacemakers because pacemakers can be affected by magnets.  So don't worry.  If you do have a pacemaker just don't hang your iems,buds or headphones around your neck.



Maybe they just don't want you to fall in love with them?


----------



## mbwilson111

groucho69 said:


> Maybe they just don't want you to fall in love with them?



LOL I actually thought about that last night  But if they mean "heart" in that sense I would think that they WOULD want you to fall in love with them.

I really do have that warning on a few things so I instantly recognized that part... it is just so weird taken out of context.


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> LOL I actually thought about that last night  But if they mean "heart" in that sense I would think that they WOULD want you to fall in love with them.
> 
> I really do have that warning on a few things so I instantly recognized that part... it is just so weird taken out of context.



I sure that your take is correct. But they do need to guard themselves from alienation of affection law suites.


----------



## tayo15

mbwilson111 said:


> LOL I actually thought about that last night  But if they mean "heart" in that sense I would think that they WOULD want you to fall in love with them.
> 
> I really do have that warning on a few things so I instantly recognized that part... it is just so weird taken out of context.



I take it from a spiritual view. I take it that it means not to put your heart to it. For it is a temporary item. A man made object that sooner or later will break and putting your heart in it will only make you experience loss and sadness. Maybe it's a message to all of us. That sooner or later we will move on or forget all the past headphones we have ever bought and in time even our most beloved pair will part with us someday.....


----------



## themindfreak (Dec 10, 2017)

WaffleIron said:


> If I'm understanding what you're trying to explain, no graph seems to match what you're saying, and I haven't heard any impressions that align with that either.


I just took a look at 3 different graphs from 3 sources online. It doesn't exactly 100% displays what I heard when I had it but there is for sure a rough steep drop in the mid to upper bass section. Although I can for sure tell you the very first time you hear the tenore's the first word that comes to your mind is CLEAR.


----------



## audio123

Penon BS1 Official Review - https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/12/10/penon-bs1-official/

Enjoy reading!


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> Penon BS1 Official Review - https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/12/10/penon-bs1-official/
> 
> Enjoy reading!


Nice review ,  are these comfortable to wear ,???


----------



## audio123

Ahmad313 said:


> Nice review ,  are these comfortable to wear ,???


It is like your usual earbud!


----------



## thebigredpolos

Interesting new quad driver I saw pop up with the common sellers.  The shell reminds me of the KZ ZS3 (or the few photos that exist of the ZSR, which I'm anxiously waiting for).
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...664.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.24eb1e90btjHKA


----------



## Slater (Dec 11, 2017)

thebigredpolos said:


> Interesting new quad driver I saw pop up with the common sellers.  The shell reminds me of the KZ ZS3 (or the few photos that exist of the ZSR, which I'm anxiously waiting for).
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...664.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.24eb1e90btjHKA



Nice find buddy. I’ll bet people will be jumping on this.

It being a quad driver is kinda marketing in my mind. It is a 2xBA + 1 dual DD.


----------



## TimeSnow

The Mother City


----------



## vladstef

TimeSnow said:


> The Mother City



I was hysterically laughing when I read that. I still can't believe that companies are designing multi driver hybrid IEMs yet can't have a basic translation, there are literally less than 10 words that are used to explain common IEM internal parts.......


----------



## groucho69

vladstef said:


> I was hysterically laughing when I read that. I still can't believe that companies are designing multi driver hybrid IEMs yet can't have a basic translation, there are literally less than 10 words that are used to explain common IEM internal parts.......



Maybe they mean MOTOR City. They can name them Detroit.


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> I was hysterically laughing when I read that. I still can't believe that companies are designing multi driver hybrid IEMs yet can't have a basic translation, there are literally less than 10 words that are used to explain common IEM internal parts.......



All your base are belong to us.


----------



## eaglesgift

The silicon wheat sounds interesting too.


----------



## TimeSnow

eaglesgift said:


> The silicon wheat sounds interesting too.


Do Androids Dream of Electric Wheat?


----------



## HungryPanda

TimeSnow said:


> Do Androids Dream of Electric Wheat?



sheaves and sheaves of them


----------



## Vidal

Dodgy translation apart, I threw the dice and we'll see how they stack up


----------



## mbwilson111

TimeSnow said:


> The Mother City




The Mother Load?


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> The Mother Load?



Or just a load?


----------



## Holypal

mbwilson111 said:


> The Mother Load?



The female plug. In Chinese, female=母=mother.


----------



## chinmie

have anybody compared the Svara Red to the TFZ King? which one has better resolution? 

also @HungryPanda how does the Svara red sound signature compared to the Svara L? does it have large soundstage like the Svara L?


----------



## Ynot1

Double moving coil could mean dual voice coil. Although double layer diaphragm and passive radiator could take its place. I wonder with crossovers able to be made so small, maybe they do have a coaxial dynamic drivers.


----------



## Vidal

The Mifo R1 arrived today, cheap build, cheap sound. They lack clarity, sound boxy and have no real redeeming qualities whatsoever.


----------



## Ahmad313

TimeSnow said:


> The Mother City


Here is the FR graph of these TRN V10,


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> The Mifo R1 arrived today, cheap build, cheap sound. They lack clarity, sound boxy and have no real redeeming qualities whatsoever.



Been wondering about this for a while. Now I can cross it off my list. Thanks for taking one for the team.


----------



## audio123

Aroma Musical Box Early Review

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/12/13/aroma-musical-box-early/


----------



## 1clearhead

Several IEM seekers ask me to show some PIC's of the *Magoasi / HiLisening K5* and where to purchase them from....

I personally believe they're worth checking out as well. They sport  a bright, energetic, and vividly clear sound signature incased in an acrylic made housing at such a low price for this model type.

Here you go. 

  



Links:
https://www.amazon.com/HiLisening-h...&qid=1511963672&sr=1-1&keywords=HiLisening+K5

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...szbz5&id=561042219758&ns=1&abbucket=13#detail


-Clear


----------



## demo-to

Hi. I am looking for a dynamic Driver IEM upgrade for my Pinnacle P1 or Toneking Nine Tail. 
I am not tolerant to any level of sibilance or harshness or enhanced bass but like natural balanced sound with good detail and clarity.

Any recommendations in the price bracket up to 400€?


----------



## CoiL

thebigredpolos said:


> Interesting new quad driver I saw pop up with the common sellers.  The shell reminds me of the KZ ZS3 (or the few photos that exist of the ZSR, which I'm anxiously waiting for).
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...664.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.24eb1e90btjHKA


If ZSR wont come out soon, I`ll take a jump and order these mainly for iBasso IT03-like shells.


Vidal said:


> Dodgy translation apart, I threw the dice and we'll see how they stack up


Waiting for impressions. Wonder if they are able to "beat" ZS5v1.


----------



## ivo001 (Dec 13, 2017)

audio123 said:


> Aroma Musical Box Early Review
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/12/13/aroma-musical-box-early/



What are the prices of these? Is it really $3980?


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Several IEM seekers ask me to show some PIC's of the *Magoasi / HiLisening K5* and where to purchase them from....
> 
> I personally believe they're worth checking out as well. They sport  a bright, energetic, and vividly clear sound signature incased in an acrylic made housing at such a low price for this model type.
> 
> ...



Are they still recessed and weak in the midrange like the K1 and K3HD?


----------



## tayo15 (Dec 13, 2017)

peter123 said:


> Yeah, the RT-01 seems to get quite mixed reviews so far. Some people seem to rate them higher than good $200 offerings  while others (my self included) seem to think that they're a decent $50 offering. So far I've seen about as many comments in both camps.......



Do you believe they are better than the Ch9T??

If they do, how would you stack them against the Toneking Ninetails?


----------



## themindfreak (Dec 13, 2017)

ivo001 said:


> What are the prices of these? Is it really $3980?



Edit: Oh wait I'm not sure either could be Japanese yen or Hong kong dollars (HKD) but most likely HKD..?


----------



## peter123

tayo15 said:


> Do you believe they are better than the Ch9T??
> 
> If they do, how would you stack them against the Toneking Ninetails?



I'm sorry but I haven't heard any of those. 

Personally I didn't think it was worth the price to add them to my collection but I've a lot for them to compete with and their signature is not for me (especially the midbass).


----------



## tayo15

TimeSnow said:


> The Mother City



Maybe they meant motor circuit? Or mother circuit?


----------



## tayo15

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry but I haven't heard any of those.
> 
> Personally I didn't think it was worth the price to add them to my collection but I've a lot for them to compete with and their signature is not for me (especially the midbass).



What would you recommend competes against my TFZ king at $50-$100, all I want is resolution, clarity and decent soundstage, with a balanced signature and if not a slight mid and high emphasized iem.


----------



## peter123 (Dec 13, 2017)

tayo15 said:


> What would you recommend competes against my TFZ king at $50-$100, all I want is resolution, clarity and decent soundstage, with a balanced signature and if not a slight mid and high emphasized iem.



I'm sorry but I haven't heard the King either but from what I've read you may have to look at something more expensive to find anything that surpasses it. I'm sure that others that have got first hand experience with them will be of more help.

Edit: You can look at my profile for the IEM's that I do own


----------



## ivo001

themindfreak said:


> Edit: Oh wait I'm not sure either could be Japanese yen or Hong kong dollars (HKD) but most likely HKD..?



If it is HKD that equals to about 510 USD.


----------



## audio123

ivo001 said:


> What are the prices of these? Is it really $3980?


Hi, 3980 HKD. Thanks!


----------



## snip3r77

Can anyone comment about iBasso vs TFZ king?


----------



## gugman

can not find any review of LEAR LUF-Kaleido , maybe I will try my luck here ? just to get any kind of idea how this thing sounds

cheers


----------



## crabdog

tayo15 said:


> What would you recommend competes against my TFZ king at $50-$100, all I want is resolution, clarity and decent soundstage, with a balanced signature and if not a slight mid and high emphasized iem.


The Alpha & Delta D6.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Are they still recessed and weak in the midrange like the K1 and K3HD?


Actually, they have more midrange and detailed presence than both the K3 HD and K3 PRO. I never owned or heard the K1, so I can't answer to those.


----------



## tayo15

crabdog said:


> The Alpha & Delta D6.



Thats peaked my interest, few reviews, can you give me a review or why you recommend these?


----------



## SilverLodestar

crabdog said:


> The Alpha & Delta D6.


I’ve read a bit about those, although there isn’t much about the D6 yet. They sound pretty awesome, especially the “balanced” non-V-shaped sound signature they claim. How is the midrange on them? Are vocals forward and are the low-mids pushed back at all? I’ve been looking for some earphones with excellent vocals and airy, full mids.


----------



## Orac

tayo15 said:


> peaked my interest


Apologies if I cause offence here, but having recently seen forum users ask for correction to improve their English I will play the spelling Nazi today. In this context you mean piqued rather than peaked, and definitely not peeked.


----------



## crabdog

tayo15 said:


> Thats peaked my interest, few reviews, can you give me a review or why you recommend these?





SilverLodestar said:


> I’ve read a bit about those, although there isn’t much about the D6 yet. They sound pretty awesome, especially the “balanced” non-V-shaped sound signature they claim. How is the midrange on them? Are vocals forward and are the low-mids pushed back at all? I’ve been looking for some earphones with excellent vocals and airy, full mids.


There are not many reviews so you've probably seen mine already but just in case you can read it here: https://primeaudio.org/alpha-delta-d6/


----------



## tayo15

Orac said:


> Apologies if I cause offence here, but having recently seen forum users ask for correction to improve their English I will play the spelling Nazi today. In this context you mean piqued rather than peaked, and definitely not peeked.



You my friend are correct, I do apologize for my incorrect usage of the word. I will still argue that it can still work since my interest is in high gear now !!


----------



## snip3r77

https://audiobudget.com/product/Swing/IE800


Glowing review


----------



## ruckus1027

Orac said:


> Apologies if I cause offence here,



*offense

 sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Orac

ruckus1027 said:


> *offense
> 
> sorry couldn't help myself


Not a problem:

English: offence
US English: offense​
https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/offence


----------



## Orac

ruckus1027 said:


> ...couldn't help myself


Honestly if you go through my posts you will likely find dozens of dyslexic typos, repeated words, missing words, incorrectly substituted words etc. I have a really bad habit of using cut & paste excessively to rearrange paragraphs and sentences, then failing to notice errors until later - because at the time my brain sees it correctly. Discussion platforms with time limited editing drive me nuts when I can't correct my writing mistakes.


----------



## youngarthur

Orac said:


> Apologies if I cause offence here, but having recently seen forum users ask for correction to improve their English I will play the spelling Nazi today. In this context you mean piqued rather than peaked, and definitely not peeked.


. R YU sawing mi spealin aint Goode?!


----------



## crabdog

youngarthur said:


> . R YU sawing mi spealin aint Goode?!


Shamefurr dispray!!


----------



## ruckus1027

Orac said:


> Not a problem:
> 
> English: offence
> US English: offense​
> https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/offence



Oops, I researched the wrong person before I made that comment.  I thought it was tayo that made the correction, and from what I could tell tayo is using US linguistics except for offence.  BUT, turns out it was you that made the correction, at which, yes offence is correct.  My bad!


----------



## rae39852

someone recommend this new product to me. Are they good? I find them on Amazon around 50 bucks. Price is appealing but I'm not sure it's good or not.


----------



## crabdog

rae39852 said:


> someone recommend this new product to me. Are they good? I find them on Amazon around 50 bucks. Price is appealing but I'm not sure it's good or not.


Which product?


----------



## HungryPanda (Dec 14, 2017)

New users cannot post links until mod approval (I believe)


----------



## VinceHill24

Just in case anyone's curious about the ASK hybrid, i thought the connection is the same as the Audio Technica IM type connection. Bought myself an 8 braided silver plated cable with the IM connector thinking it would make an excellent upgrade. Turns out it can't fit in ... what a waste. Anyway, despite the not so good QC as reported in some impressions i think this 1 really deserves more attention and hype.


----------



## B9Scrambler

VinceHill24 said:


> Just in case anyone's curious about the ASK hybrid, i thought the connection is the same as the Audio Technica IM type connection. Bought myself an 8 braided silver plated cable with the IM connector thinking it would make an excellent upgrade. Turns out it can't fit in ... what a waste. Anyway, despite the not so good QC as reported in some impressions i think this 1 really deserves more attention and hype.



I'm really enjoying mine. Potential QC issues and sound variances aside, they're worth the risk for the price, just go in with realistic expectations.


----------



## HungryPanda

VinceHill24 said:


> Just in case anyone's curious about the ASK hybrid, i thought the connection is the same as the Audio Technica IM type connection. Bought myself an 8 braided silver plated cable with the IM connector thinking it would make an excellent upgrade. Turns out it can't fit in ... what a waste. Anyway, despite the not so good QC as reported in some impressions i think this 1 really deserves more attention and hype.


 I'm actually using mine quite a lot when out walking and commuting


----------



## ScottPilgrim

So, a few pages back I learnt about this 7 driver mammoth, Turbo Ear T7a. It's on Ali for 350$. Currently on the F9 train, might jump on this one. Only one canadian dude reviewed it, saying massive soundstage and "similar to M1060"... anyone wanna be the guinea pig?


----------



## Dobrescu George

I just heard something named Astrotec 850 and they are amazing. That soundstage!


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm really enjoying mine. Potential QC issues and sound variances aside, they're worth the risk for the price, just go in with realistic expectations.



I think that's a perfect way to put it. Kinda the same thing I've been cautioning about.

Go in with the expectation that:

Your pair could range from neutralish with a little extra bass to "bass cannon" vshaped
Expect to have to bend the pins to get the plug to connect reliably
Assume that you may have to add a few drops of glue to the housing to make it bulletproof and not fall apart if dropped etc
Assume that you may have to open it up and add a tiny bead of glue around the dynamic drivers to seal them
Be prepared to tip roll to get best sound because the stock tips are pretty meh
Anyone who is prepared and willing to put up with these expectations will be very happy with the ASK. However, for the spoiled perfectionists and anal retentive "impossible to please" folks out there, I would skip the ASK.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> However, for the spoiled perfectionists and anal retentive "impossible to please" folks out there, I would skip the ASK



Those people probably think I am too easily pleased 
If I can enjoy my music, I am happy.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> Several IEM seekers ask me to show some PIC's of the *Magoasi / HiLisening K5* and where to purchase them from....
> 
> I personally believe they're worth checking out as well. They sport  a bright, energetic, and vividly clear sound signature incased in an acrylic made housing at such a low price for this model type.
> 
> ...


Wow....look very nice and affordable for what we got. Take my interest here...but I have a question about post-trauma multiBA iem....did the bass create any sort of distortion even at high volume???????


----------



## HungryPanda

Feel for you but roll with the punches, get up, dust off and fight


----------



## rae39852

crabdog said:


> Which product?


sorry, I forgot to mention the brand name, it's TRN V10. Are they good? 'Cuz it's quite cheap on Amazon.


----------



## crabdog

rae39852 said:


> sorry, I forgot to mention the brand name, it's TRN V10. Are they good? 'Cuz it's quite cheap on Amazon.


Ah okay. They're very interesting for sure but only very new and I don't think anyone on Head-Fi has them yet. There should be some feedback soon as quite a few orders have been placed on AliExpress (which has a cheaper price than Amazon btw: around $30.


----------



## rae39852

crabdog said:


> Ah okay. They're very interesting for sure but only very new and I don't think anyone on Head-Fi has them yet. There should be some feedback soon as quite a few orders have been placed on AliExpress (which has a cheaper price than Amazon btw: around $30.


yes, I'm new here and trying to get info asap.I love this place as I can listen to others advice before I buy some products.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 15, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Wow....look very nice and affordable for what we got. Take my interest here...but I have a question about post-trauma multiBA iem....*did the bass create any sort of distortion even at high volume???????*


I was very surprised that the bass don't distort at higher volumes. The decibels are higher per volume bar than most of the IEM's I have in my possesion.


----------



## gugman

gugman said:


> can not find any review of LEAR LUF-Kaleido , maybe I will try my luck here ? just to get any kind of idea how this thing sounds
> 
> cheers



Ok, so no info here as well, but at least does anyone know how good this company is?


----------



## Vytautas (Dec 15, 2017)

Does anybody can confirm that Moreblue DM8 is 2x DD phones? Are there any better budget bass heavy IEM model now?



peskypesky said:


> It's just stunning to me that these things can be produced and sold so cheaply, and still sound good, and still turn a profit!  It's like magic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dontcallmejan

https://penonaudio.com/dunu-falcon-c.html

DUNU Falcon-C now available on Penonaudio. damn... I'm itching to get one, replacing my Ostry Kc09.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Super nice! Dunu is one of the best Chinese IEM producers!


----------



## Slater

Vytautas said:


> Does anybody can confirm that Moreblue DM8 is 2x DD phones? Are there any better budget bass heavy IEM model now?



It's just a single dynamic driver - I have the clear one and you can see the driver plain as day.

What's your budget? And when you say bass heavy, are you looking for basshead level of bass?


----------



## Vytautas (Dec 15, 2017)

I am making a complete list of a few best IEM's there. I don't listen electronic music often, but I would like to find cheap but FUN phones spending no more than 8,5 eur for that (current KZ ES3 cost in Gearbest with coupon).



Slater said:


> It's just a single dynamic driver - I have the clear one and you can see the driver plain as day.
> 
> What's your budget? And when you say bass heavy, are you looking for basshead level of bass?


----------



## gugman

dontcallmejan said:


> https://penonaudio.com/dunu-falcon-c.html
> 
> DUNU Falcon-C now available on Penonaudio. damn... I'm itching to get one, replacing my Ostry Kc09.



http://player.ru/showthread.php?t=199616

This review is in russian, so google translate is needed, but you could get an idea


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 15, 2017)

NICEHCK




https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ni...ba-hybrid-earphone.22800/reviews#review-19574

Just write this review on impulse. Perhaps will have more impulse. I buy 99% of my IEM so no BS here. Just really enjoying my BRO.

Wait to receive this* ZhiYin Z5000*  buy from 11/11 alisale, and have strangely big expectation cause of the mysterious tesla driver....
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...etal-Earphone-With-MMCX-Bass/32738712329.html


----------



## gugman

Nice review


----------



## CoiL

Dobrescu George said:


> I just heard something named Astrotec 850 and they are amazing. That soundstage!


Wonder how do they compare with 9Tail?


Vytautas said:


> I am making a complete list of a few best IEM's there. I don't listen electronic music often, but I would like to find cheap but FUN phones spending no more than 8,5 eur for that (current KZ ES3 cost in Gearbest with coupon).


Thanks!


----------



## Dobrescu George

CoiL said:


> Wonder how do they compare with 9Tail?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't have that one....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 15, 2017)

hum....sometime we need to get shyt done, even if we do not want it. Did negative review is a drawback for headfiers? I don't think so, think the opposite. Perhaps for Gearbest but i'm objective and don't sell my ass so there you go for the QCY Q29:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/qc...wireless-earphones.22802/reviews#review-19577

I don't want anymore bluetooth stuffs, seriously, hope to don't have surprise in mail of BT stuffs. I GIVE IT FOR FREE! IM GENTLE! If anybody want those PM me and you will have to paypal me for shipping cost. US is about 8usd. Would rather prefer shipping to US that even in my own country.

PS: Don't like BT but still have the MACAW T50 in my ears lol cause I listen to them for comparaison, throw the Q29 away and put this in.


----------



## gugman

@Nymphonomaniac 
Just a quick question : )))))

Lets say you only have 200-250 usd for one iem (only one) and you won't be able to use any other iem or a headphone for another year and of course it should be chinese/asian brand, so your choice would be ..... ? 

Cheers


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

gugman said:


> @Nymphonomaniac
> Just a quick question : )))))
> 
> Lets say you only have 200-250 usd for one iem (only one) and you won't be able to use any other iem or a headphone for another year and of course it should be chinese/asian brand, so your choice would be ..... ?
> ...



My choice would be from my wishlist on ALi that I cannot afford so i'm honnest and can't really suggest IEM that I do not have heard.
I would really like to find a IEM with tweakable soundsignature because I listen to way too much different music style to only have a pair (wich explain a little my collector disease).
*LZ-A4* would surely be my choice...will like to find them in sale one day, cause I make like...15 000$ a year. Im very bad to make money and just work for myself.
but I try to remind myself a chifi multi BA earphones that have sound switch to change soundsignature that really really intrigue me. can't remember. If it is less than 300$, it will perhaps be this one as I prefer custom housing for comfort.


----------



## gugman

Thank you very much !


----------



## SilverLodestar

Has anyone else had their Tin Audio T2 cable oxidize/change color? Any suggestions for a new 3.5mm MMCX cable (without earhooks)?


----------



## mochill

gugman said:


> Thank you very much !


Get the echobox audio traveler


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mochill said:


> Get the echobox audio traveler


German made peek audio driver sure promise quality....but there not very explanatory about soundsignature.
Now out of curiosity I search a review, and find this:
http://majorhifi.com/echobox-traveler-review/

Not particularly wowed by sound description, especially compressed mids and harshy highs...cause, yes, they look interesting for sleep with this form factor.

Whats your toughs about it? Or is there more info about fellow headfiers listening to it?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

gugman said:


> @Nymphonomaniac
> Just a quick question : )))))
> 
> Lets say you only have 200-250 usd for one iem (only one) and you won't be able to use any other iem or a headphone for another year and of course it should be chinese/asian brand, so your choice would be ..... ?
> ...



I know you didn't ask me, but the iBasso IT03 has rocketed to  the top of my list.


----------



## HungryPanda

So has nicehik ebx & bro & eb200


----------



## gugman

mochill said:


> Get the echobox audio traveler



No, that is not for me. I tried them, that kind of highs hurt my ears


----------



## gugman

SomeGuyDude said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but the iBasso IT03 has rocketed to  the top of my list.



I read many good things about it03


----------



## HiFiChris

A couple weeks ago, someone in this thread asked me if and when I would review the HiFiMan RE400i that I bought on that one website for a very good price. I replied that it might take a while but would be definitely done, however I'd write it in German language (but as always with the translation widget right below the navigation bar).

Well, folks, now here is my finished RE400i review: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/hifiman-re400i-review.html


----------



## Wiljen

Anybody else tried the Bingle FB60 sport in-ear?   Gearbest has them at $15 or so and so far I am impressed.  The 10mm dynamic is a bit V shaped but not hugely bass emphasized like most of the cheap bluetooth sets.  The comfort level is such that I could wear it until the battery dies,  and I have now walked all over both floors of the house without losing connection to my phone which has remained sitting on top of the laptop desk in the den.   I've got a full review to write but this one is a winner for an inexpensive BT Gym in-ear or something to give the kids where you don't want to put a ton in it.    Only drawback, all the prompts are in Chinese only so you have to go through the motions of pairing blind.  Good news, its the same process you know from every other bluetooth set, wait til it blinks blue/red in fast sequence to pair.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

gugman said:


> I read many good things about it03



I admit my experience with "chi-fi" is limited to the following:

TFZ Series 5
Xiaomi stuff
KZ ZS5v1
KZ ZS6
Mee M6
Mee P1
1More Quad
RE400
ibasso IT03

So I don't have the breadth of knowledge others do, however the IT03 is top of the heap right now to me. What I like is that it emphasizes subbass instead of midbass, which creates a response that's booming and powerful during rap/EDM but then light and nimble when listening to acoustic music. The bleed into the mids is skillfully avoided. I'm a metal/rap guy so my listening habits won't be the same as many others, but they are just so damn energetic while still being fairly even (to my tastes) that I seriously do recommend them.


----------



## gugman

SomeGuyDude said:


> I admit my experience with "chi-fi" is limited to the following:
> 
> TFZ Series 5
> Xiaomi stuff
> ...



Thanx a lot for sharing !!! Very useful info indeed !!!


----------



## HiFiChris

SomeGuyDude said:


> I admit my experience with "chi-fi" is limited to the following:
> 
> TFZ Series 5
> Xiaomi stuff
> ...



MEE audio is an American company, just saying.


----------



## gugman

A question, is there similar site to audiobudget that covers not only cheap iems but more expensive ones as well? Lets say , dont know , something like 100-400$ ?


----------



## kirkftl

SilverLodestar said:


> Has anyone else had their Tin Audio T2 cable oxidize/change color? Any suggestions for a new 3.5mm MMCX cable (without earhooks)?



I bought the $12.50 silver plated mmcx cable from penon. Looks nice, I'll let you know how it is when it arrives.


----------



## gugman

Sorry guys for offtopic but you might like this deal for only 10$ on ebay - Rosewill Hi Fidelity Wired Earphones, In Ear Headphones Earbuds w/ Microphone

Sorry once again for offtopic but for somebody this info might be very usefull


----------



## SomeGuyDude

HiFiChris said:


> MEE audio is an American company, just saying.



Oh crap, really? I seriously thought they were Asian. I've always had them in the same "group" as Xiaomi. My bad.


----------



## mochill

gugman said:


> No, that is not for me. I tried them, that kind of highs hurt my ears


Traveler are less bright then the finders, I think you are talking about the finder?


----------



## gugman (Dec 16, 2017)

mochill said:


> Traveler are less bright then the finders, I think you are talking about the finder?



My bad, you are right !

And I will give it a try, never had any chance before


----------



## mochill

gugman said:


> My bad, you are right !


I have both, the finder after 1000hrs are smooth and very natural, I am waiting for my echobox audio nomad


----------



## SomeGuyDude

mochill said:


> I have both,* the finder after 1000hrs *are smooth and very natural, I am waiting for my echobox audio nomad



The day I believe that you gotta burn a headphone in for 41 and a half straight days is the day I swallow a length of razor wire and floss myself to death.


----------



## gugman

mochill said:


> I have both, the finder after 1000hrs are smooth and very natural, I am waiting for my echobox audio nomad



please share your experience with nomad after you receive it


----------



## HiFiChris

SomeGuyDude said:


> Oh ****, really? I seriously thought they were Asian. I've always had them in the same "group" as Xiaomi. My bad.



Yup. They're based in Cali(fornia).


----------



## HiFiChris

gugman said:


> A question, is there similar site to audiobudget that covers not only cheap iems but more expensive ones as well? Lets say , dont know , something like 100-400$ ?



Some that come into my mind at the moment and that have also covered several more expensive Asian IEMs right now are:

@HiFiChris 's sites (kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com <- click on "English Content" to view my English reviews; and theaudioexpert.blogspot.com)

@crabdog 's site (https://primeaudio.org/)

@B9Scrambler 's site (http://thecontraptionist.blog/)

@ExpatinJapan 's site (https://headpie.blogspot.com)


----------



## gugman

@HiFiChris 

Thank You !!!


----------



## peter123

HiFiChris said:


> Some that come into my mind at the moment and that have also covered several more expensive Asian IEMs right now are:
> 
> @HiFiChris 's sites (kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com <- click on "English Content" to view my English reviews; and theaudioexpert.blogspot.com)
> 
> ...




Good suggestions!  Personally I'd trust any of those site A LOT more than Audiobudget.......


----------



## SomeGuyDude

HiFiChris said:


> Some that come into my mind at the moment and that have also covered several more expensive Asian IEMs right now are:
> 
> @HiFiChris 's sites (kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com <- click on "English Content" to view my English reviews; and theaudioexpert.blogspot.com)
> 
> ...



Expat is a big reason I got the IT03. Great reviews for slightly more up-market IEMs.


----------



## Slater

HiFiChris said:


> Some that come into my mind at the moment and that have also covered several more expensive Asian IEMs right now are:
> 
> @HiFiChris 's sites (kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com <- click on "English Content" to view my English reviews; and theaudioexpert.blogspot.com)
> 
> ...



Also Aproear’s site has a premium IEM section now.


----------



## Slater

Folks, I wanted to let you know that I’m going to be a lot less active with regards to IEMs for the foreseeable future.

I got both ears pierced with Daith piercings last week ago to relieve regular migraine headaches I’ve had since childhood. Besides taking a while to heal up, the piercings severely limit the type of IEMs and earbuds I can wear. Anything “ergonomic” that fills the ear is out, including things like KZ ZS-series for example.

Once everything is healed up, I’ll likely only be able to wear barrel type IEMs (and of course any headphone).

I thought long and hard about the decision, and in the end the trade off of having less or no migraines is well worth not being able to wear a huge % of IEMs.

I’ll still be around plenty, maybe just not participating in IEM threads as much unless it’s an IEM I can wear (ie I can’t evaluate an IEM that I can’t physically fit lol).


----------



## SomeGuyDude

FWIW once it's fully healed you'll absolutely still be able to wear big-bodied IEMs. Maybe not for hours at a time but it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## stryed

Slater said:


> Folks, I wanted to let you know that I’m going to be a lot less active with regards to IEMs for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I got both ears pierced with Daith piercings last week ago to relieve regular migraine headaches I’ve had since childhood. Besides taking a while to heal up, the piercings severely limit the type of IEMs and earbuds I can wear. Anything “ergonomic” that fills the ear is out, including things like KZ ZS-series for example.
> 
> ...



Interesting. Never heard about this before. Good luck!


----------



## Slater

SomeGuyDude said:


> FWIW once it's fully healed you'll absolutely still be able to wear big-bodied IEMs. Maybe not for hours at a time but it shouldn't be a problem.



Wow, that's really good to know.

I assume you know this because you somewhat resemble Pinhead in your avatar photo LOL?

Once I'm all healed, will I need to switch to something like a super small hoop or short barbell w/flat end (ie to be able to wear big-bodied IEMs again)?

Also, I rarely wear ANY IEM for more than 2 hours at a time anyways (not including wearing for sleeping ~1-2xs/week). So that's good to know.

I can easily fit a 'sleeping' sized IEM in now, like the MEMT X5 (even with the oversized barbell to accommodate swelling). The X5 is probably what I'll start with


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Once I'm all healed,



I was just reading that it could be 6 months for full healing so don't worry just be patient and don't  irritate it now.


----------



## Slater

stryed said:


> Interesting. Never heard about this before. Good luck!



Me neither, until about a year ago.

I was going to try this (due to cheaper and easier), before moving onto Botox and/or nerve cut surgery (plastic surgeons were finding that after face lifts, patients no longer had migraines. So now some offer nerve cutting specifically for migraine relief (ie no plastic surgery).

Here's an interesting study on it: https://www.london-migraine-clinic....aith-Survey-Report-Version-2-EV1-24-10-17.pdf


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> I was just reading that it could be 6 months for full healing so don't worry just be patient and don't  irritate it now.



My wife claims that I am irritating.


----------



## mbwilson111

groucho69 said:


> My wife claims that I am irritating.



But in six months you will stop being irritating right?


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> But in six months you will stop being irritating right?



I make no promises


----------



## Slater (Dec 16, 2017)

OK, so I cheated (what can I say I'm a stubborn man).

Even though I'm not fully healed up, I couldn't take the anticipation and had to try out the E-MI CI800 (C630) hybrids I got from Amazon last week for $9.99 shipped (a steal of a price). Thanks to the HFer who noticed the deal and passed it along, as they went lightning quick!

Besides them fitting fine with my piercing, these are EXCELLENT earphones. I mean EXCELLENT. Crystal clear mids, bright and crisp treble without being harsh or sibilant, and nicely detailed.

If KZ could capture the mids and treble from the E-MI CI800 (C630), and reproduce them in one of their IEMs, they would have a grand slam.

@B9Scrambler, @Vidal, @loomisjohnson and others have been raving about them for a while now, and I completely see why.

@mbwilson111 didn't like them that much, so they're not for everyone. But if you like a signature like the KZ ZS5 v1, 1More Triple, Pioneer CH9T, etc, you'll love these.

Folks, you really ought to pick up a pair of these to try before they are gone forever. They're known by a lot of names ('waterdrop' is the most common name I've seen on Aliexpress). Even at the "normal" price of $18-$20 they are worth every penny, but for under $10 I wish now that I had bought 3 pairs.


----------



## stryed

Slater said:


> OK, so I cheated (what can I say I'm a stubborn man).
> 
> Even though I'm not fully healed up, I couldn't take the anticipation and had to try out the E-MI CI800 (C630) hybrids I got from Amazon last week for $9.99 shipped (a steal of a price). Thanks to the HFer who noticed the deal and passed it along, as they went lightning quick!
> 
> ...



You could not resist could you? Take care as you are not used to piercings and infections are all too common!
How's the bass on these? I like my XE800 but the lack of thump keeps me away from them unless it is for piano.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Slater said:


> Wow, that's really good to know.
> 
> I assume you know this because you somewhat resemble Pinhead in your avatar photo LOL?
> 
> ...



Haha I have my ears stretched, septum pierced, eyebrow, and I used to have snakebites in my lip and my nips done.  I know my way around piercings a bit. At WORST the big shells will just feel awkward because there's a piece of metal under 'em. It won't hurt or anything. 

Since you're doing it for migraine help, I would heavily recommend something like a curved barbell, standard screw-on beads should be fine since they'll be relatively out of the way.


----------



## Slater

stryed said:


> You could not resist could you? Take care as you are not used to piercings and infections are all too common!
> How's the bass on these? I like my XE800 but the lack of thump keeps me away from them unless it is for piano.



I only listened for ~20 minutes (so as not to push it with the piercing and risk irritation/infection like you mentioned). I really just wanted to make sure they work in case there was a problem, so I wouldn't fall outside of Amazon's return window. But in the amount of time I listened to them, there was a perfectly acceptable amount of bass and sub-bass for me (and I'm a basshead).

Granted, it's got a tad less bass/sub-bass as the ZS3 or ZS5, but it is a well-balanced amount that should more than please the average person IMO. I certainly don't consider it bass anemic!

I also did no tip rolling or anything else - literally took them out of the package and stuck them in my ears (making sure I had a good seal).

I will also mention that I only tested them with the xduoo X3 (EQ disabled) and FiiO E12A Mont Blanc (bass boost OFF). Perhaps if I tested them with a phone or a different source there may be different results. But I definitely give them my thumbs up.


----------



## Slater

SomeGuyDude said:


> Haha I have my ears stretched, septum pierced, eyebrow, and I used to have snakebites in my lip and my nips done.  I know my way around piercings a bit. At WORST the big shells will just feel awkward because there's a piece of metal under 'em. It won't hurt or anything.
> 
> Since you're doing it for migraine help, I would heavily recommend something like a curved barbell, standard screw-on beads should be fine since they'll be relatively out of the way.



Sounds cool man - if I wasn't in corporate IT I would have some ink etc. Although nowadays what's perfectly accepted in society/business world is WAY different than when I started working.

Thanks for the tips and info. I've made a note and will use your advice when the time comes, because I was kinda bummed at the thought of never listening to my large shelled IEMs again. Glad to know there's hope around the corner!

And so this stays on topic, I'm not only waiting on the Magaosi K5 to arrive any day, but also a BK50 (which I've always wanted) AND a BK35! I can't wait to check out some Magaosi goodness


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Slater said:


> Sounds cool man - if I wasn't in corporate IT I would have some ink etc. Although nowadays what's perfectly accepted in society/business world is WAY different than when I started working.
> 
> Thanks for the tips and info. I've made a note and will use your advice when the time comes, because I was kinda bummed at the thought of never listening to my large shelled IEMs again. Glad to know there's hope around the corner!
> 
> And so this stays on topic, I'm not only waiting on the Magaosi K5 to arrive any day, but also a BK50 (which I've always wanted) AND a BK35! I can't wait to check out some Magaosi goodness



For sure brotha. I do legal work (independent contracting, but still, I'm in courthouses and junk a lot) and I'm not even the most inked or pierced out of us. The world's getting more progressive and it's cool. Only thing is my ears at 1" couldn't fit into headphones, had to drop down to 3/4!

I really wanna hear your K5 impressions. Hybrid setups seem to be the way things are headed but I'm curious what a pure BA arrangement can still do.


----------



## crabdog

SomeGuyDude said:


> For sure brotha. I do legal work (independent contracting, but still, I'm in courthouses and junk a lot) and I'm not even the most inked or pierced out of us. The world's getting more progressive and it's cool. Only thing is my ears at 1" couldn't fit into headphones, had to drop down to 3/4!
> 
> I really wanna hear your K5 impressions. Hybrid setups seem to be the way things are headed but I'm curious what a pure BA arrangement can still do.


Pure BA arrangements can sound incredible. The CA FIBAE 2 is one of my all time favorite IEMs.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Pure BA arrangements can sound incredible. The CA FIBAE 2 is one of my all time favorite IEMs.



I'll second that. Brainwavz B400 is my favorite iem.


----------



## djmakemynight

Slater said:


> Folks, I wanted to let you know that I’m going to be a lot less active with regards to IEMs for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I got both ears pierced with Daith piercings last week ago to relieve regular migraine headaches I’ve had since childhood. Besides taking a while to heal up, the piercings severely limit the type of IEMs and earbuds I can wear. Anything “ergonomic” that fills the ear is out, including things like KZ ZS-series for example.
> 
> ...



Take care, bro. Your ears deserve a well-earned break. Take time to enjoy music out of the ear instead of in ear.


----------



## demo-to (Dec 17, 2017)

Slater said:


> OK, so I cheated (what can I say I'm a stubborn man).
> 
> Even though I'm not fully healed up, I couldn't take the anticipation and had to try out the E-MI CI800 (C630) hybrids I got from Amazon last week for $9.99 shipped (a steal of a price). Thanks to the HFer who noticed the deal and passed it along, as they went lightning quick!
> 
> ...


Ok, now you made me want trying this, too.
Found the deal on Amazon but unfortunately it's more than double the price in Germany. In the link below are two different versions with different shell shapes. Which one is the mentioned or are both sonically equal?
https://www.amazon.de/Kopfhörer-Mikrofon-Lautstärkeregler-Isolating-Headset-silver/dp/B06Y52D5WM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1513499545&sr=8-1&keywords=blumuze+headset


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> OK, so I cheated (what can I say I'm a stubborn man).
> 
> Even though I'm not fully healed up, I couldn't take the anticipation and had to try out the E-MI CI800 (C630) hybrids I got from Amazon last week for $9.99 shipped (a steal of a price). Thanks to the HFer who noticed the deal and passed it along, as they went lightning quick!
> 
> ...



I couldn’t find these on Amazon.  Under what name were they sold on Amazon?


----------



## CYoung234

Slater said:


> OK, so I cheated (what can I say I'm a stubborn man).
> 
> Even though I'm not fully healed up, I couldn't take the anticipation and had to try out the E-MI CI800 (C630) hybrids I got from Amazon last week for $9.99 shipped (a steal of a price). Thanks to the HFer who noticed the deal and passed it along, as they went lightning quick!
> 
> ...



You are welcome. These are rapidly becoming my favorites. Very light and quick bass, and surprisingly deep and profound when it needs to be. These are great for jazz, classical, pop, etc. When I want a little more weight, my ZS6's and Urbanfun HiFis are always available....


----------



## CoiL (Dec 17, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but the iBasso IT03 has rocketed to  the top of my list.


M`kay.... that`s it, enough of this "on-off" wishlist... right after I try out ZSR or TRN V10 with similar shape - I`ll get iBasso IT03 if this type shell fits my ear ;P

Unless... something else with cheaper price and similar SQ comes in way, LOL!

What else You have in Your gear that comes close to IT03 lets say about 90% at least but has cheaper price tag?


SomeGuyDude said:


> I admit my experience with "chi-fi" is limited to the following:
> 
> TFZ Series 5
> Xiaomi stuff
> ...



I`m not into allaboutsubbass... but I like little L-shape or slight warmth in overall SQ. 
How do You compare IT03 with ZS5v1 ? v1 is the best cheapo I have atm, that`s why I`m asking.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

CoiL said:


> M`kay.... that`s it, enough of this "on-off" wishlist... right after I try out ZSR or TRN V10 with similar shape - I`ll get iBasso IT03 if this type shell fits my ear ;P
> 
> Unless... something else with cheaper price and similar SQ comes in way, LOL!
> 
> ...



My issue with the v1 was it just didn' have enough high-end articulation. The ZS6 with foam tips did severely better to my ears.  Of what I've got, that's what I'd called the one that scratches the same itch.


----------



## crabdog

Oooh the new Toneking 5 BA is puuurrrttyy!


----------



## CoiL (Dec 17, 2017)

peter123 said:


> Good suggestions!  Personally I'd trust any of those site A LOT more than Audiobudget.......


+1 Been telling this many times out loud but ppl still fall into that site simplicity and subjective opinions. Not to mention somekind of deals with "audiobudget" code on AE - paid/leaned reviews?


Slater said:


> Besides them fitting fine with my piercing, these are EXCELLENT earphones. I mean EXCELLENT. Crystal clear mids, bright and crisp treble without being harsh or sibilant, and nicely detailed.
> If KZ could capture the mids and treble from the E-MI CI800 (C630), and reproduce them in one of their IEMs, they would have a grand slam
> @B9Scrambler, @Vidal, @loomisjohnson and others have been raving about them for a while now, and I completely see why.
> But if you like a signature like the *KZ ZS5 v1*, 1More Triple, Pioneer CH9T, etc, you'll love these.


Why did You have to do this!?! I don`t want to get any more chi-fi cheapos but I want to try it !


Slater said:


> I'm not only waiting on the Magaosi K5 to arrive any day, but also a *BK50* (which I've always wanted) AND a BK35! I can't wait to check out some Magaosi goodness


I love my BK50`s !


SomeGuyDude said:


> My issue with the v1 was it just didn' have enough high-end articulation. The ZS6 with foam tips did severely better to my ears.  Of what I've got, that's what I'd called the one that scratches the same itch.


Well, I`m probably more sensitive to highs (around 6.2-7.5kHz) than you and don`t use foams. Also my v1 sounds great with my modified gear and has no issues with v1 low output impedance requirement. Now, considering mentioned, would You say IT03 is certain SQ leap and worth the price from zs5v1/zs6?
Or should I try IT01 ?


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> Oooh the new Toneking 5 BA is puuurrrttyy!


Oh no... no freaking way.... I MUST STOP READING THIS THREAD! LMAO!


----------



## Holypal

crabdog said:


> Oooh the new Toneking 5 BA is puuurrrttyy!



Is it the same as MaGaosi K5?


----------



## FUYU

Holypal said:


> Is it the same as MaGaosi K5?



Looks very similar, indeed. 
Same shape, same Knowles driver for lows.


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> Oooh the new Toneking 5 BA is puuurrrttyy!


Where you found these ,??


----------



## gugman

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TON...DJ-Studio-Music-Stereo-3-5mm/32845296300.html

is this that model?


----------



## crabdog

gugman said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TON...DJ-Studio-Music-Stereo-3-5mm/32845296300.html
> 
> is this that model?


Yes that is the one


----------



## SomeGuyDude

CoiL said:


> Well, I`m probably more sensitive to highs (around 6.2-7.5kHz) than you and don`t use foams. Also my v1 sounds great with my modified gear and has no issues with v1 low output impedance requirement. Now, considering mentioned, would You say IT03 is certain SQ leap and worth the price from zs5v1/zs6?
> Or should I try IT01 ?



Yeah I'm not super sensitive to treble. I can hear it no problems (always ace hearing tests) but I've often had headphones known for having troublesome treble and enjoyed them like the HD700 or DT990.  

To me, the IT03 is so worth it that it's crazy. This is the way I'll put it, I had the se846 and up to now they were the highest end IEMs I've had and my favorites. I like the IT03 more.  They're that damn good.  I would recommend them to literally anyone. Their subbass emphasis (as opposed to midbass) means that during heavy bass rap or EDM they sound like there's a subwoofer, but the lack of midbass hump leaves acoustic and instrumental/vocal music light and nimble with no bloat.


----------



## CoiL

SomeGuyDude said:


> To me, the IT03 is so worth it that it's crazy. This is the way I'll put it, I had the se846 and up to now they were the highest end IEMs I've had and my favorites. I like the IT03 more.  They're that damn good.  I would recommend them to literally anyone. *Their subbass emphasis (as opposed to midbass)* means that during heavy bass rap or EDM they sound like there's a subwoofer, but the lack of midbass hump leaves acoustic and instrumental/vocal music light and nimble with no bloat.


That`s good to read. Midbass hump is most annoying thing to my ears, I can`t listen midbass heavy IEMs over 10min, I get headache!
I had once IE800 clone (don`t remember which one) and while it was really good in SQ it just killed everything with midbass hump.
Two more questions about IT03:
1) How is the soundstage size compared to ZS5v1? I really like huge soundstage of ZS5v1 (especially frontal depth and layering) with my desk and portable gear - sometimes even more than my modified desk setup + Fidelio X1.
I do not like very intimate and "in your headstage" vocals and such, like for example LZ A2S had problem with. Is IT03 intimate and "in Your headstage" or rather large and airy?
2) I listen mainly totally different music as rap/hip-hop etc. My main ear-cousines are progressive rock like Steven Wilson, TOOL, The Mars Volta, Porcupine Tree, Karnivool, Dead Letter Circus, King Crimson, Seven Impale and so on... check my profile for more. But I also like some atmospheric electronic music and other alternative electronic styles.
So, how do You find IT03 with such genres and music? I find ZS5v1 dealing very well with my preferred music.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Dec 17, 2017)

CoiL said:


> That`s good to read. Midbass hump is most annoying thing to my ears, I can`t listen midbass heavy IEMs over 10min, I get headache!
> I had once IE800 clone (don`t remember which one) and while it was really good in SQ it just killed everything with midbass hump.
> Two more questions about IT03:
> 1) How is the soundstage size compared to ZS5v1? I really like huge soundstage of ZS5v1 (especially frontal depth and layering) with my desk and portable gear - sometimes even more than my modified desk setup + Fidelio X1.
> ...



1. Biiiiiiiiig.

2.  Prog sounds fanastic. The subbass bump means the kick drums will have the right amount of weight and the bass guitar has presence, but on those genres the guitar is going to be what comes out the most because the lack of "hump"  gives it space to shine.  I was listening to Twelve Foot Ninja and Klaatu yesterday (wildly different bands, I know)  and man they sounded great.

EDIT: I am, this moment, listening to Porcupine Tree's _In Absentia_ and it really does sound great. Snappy and punchy, just a touch bright for my tastes but I can tell that's just how the recording is.  Dead Letter Circus's track "The Mile"  isn't as sharp. 

A thing about the IT03 is it comes with 3 sets of tips. I heavily recommend the medium grays, not either of the blacks.


----------



## Slater

demo-to said:


> Ok, now you made me want trying this, too.
> Found the deal on Amazon but unfortunately it's more than double the price in Germany. In the link below are two different versions with different shell shapes. Which one is the mentioned or are both sonically equal?
> https://www.amazon.de/Kopfhörer-Mikrofon-Lautstärkeregler-Isolating-Headset-silver/dp/B06Y52D5WM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1513499545&sr=8-1&keywords=blumuze+headset





trellus said:


> I couldn’t find these on Amazon.  Under what name were they sold on Amazon?



They are known by a number of different names - @Vidal is the resident expert of all of the various names this earphone goes by.

Here they are on Aliexpress (not sure why 1 is a few dollars cheaper than the other when the seller is exactly the same):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...Noise-Reduction-Earphone-For/32776997408.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...ker-Noise-Reduction-Earphone/32807672696.html

And here's the link on Amazon where I got them on SALE for $9.99, but the listing only has the SIMILAR (not exact same) black pair:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y5GG14H/

@mbwilson111 has the black ones at the above Amazon link and likes them more than the silver water drop version. Not sure of the exact differences though (driver change, or only housing difference).

Here's some ebay listings with them:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Water-Drop...c-Earphone-Headset-For-iPhone-LG/112193644401
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5MM-Wate...D-Speaker-Earphone-For-Phone-NEW/201743090028
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Water-Drop...c-Earphone-Headset-For-iPhone-LG/112193644401


----------



## CYoung234

Slater said:


> They are known by a number of different names - @Vidal is the resident expert of all of the various names this earphone goes by.
> 
> Here they are on Aliexpress (not sure why 1 is a few dollars cheaper than the other when the seller is exactly the same):
> 
> ...


I have the E-MI CI-880, and was able to order a spare pair while they were on Amazon for $9.99. I also ordered a pair of the black ones, also for $9.99. I will post a comparison once I receive them, which will take a bit, as they need to make it to Paraguay.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 17, 2017)

Slater said:


> or only housing difference



Only housing differences according to some diagrams I saw ...somewhere

Maybe I did not have a seal with the teardrop ones.  Maybe the black ones just fit me better.


----------



## Zlivan

I have the black ones and judging from other people's opinions and reviews, they probably sound very close to the silver model. Bright, detailed, with tight and not overblown bass and very nice mids, light and comfortable. I'm not a big fan of cable which is thin and microphonic, but there's a handy three button remote. For $10 it's just irresponsible not to grab a pair


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> They are known by a number of different names - @Vidal is the resident expert of all of the various names this earphone goes by.
> 
> Here they are on Aliexpress (not sure why 1 is a few dollars cheaper than the other when the seller is exactly the same):
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, that is a tremendous help!


----------



## snip3r77

Pioneer ch9t is on sale.

How does this compare to tinaudio t2 and TFZ king


----------



## gugman

snip3r77 said:


> Pioneer ch9t is on sale.
> 
> How does this compare to tinaudio t2 and TFZ king



Where is it on sale? Can you please advise?


----------



## snip3r77

gugman said:


> Where is it on sale? Can you please advise?



https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-Ergo...8&qid=1513586252&sr=8-2&keywords=pioneer+ch9t


----------



## peter123

Nothing....


----------



## Bosk

Sorry if they've been mentioned previously but has anyone given these new hybrids a try? 2BA+2DD with a price around US$35 makes them a competitor with KZ ZS6s but the shells look like they'd be much more comfortable.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-121d-401f-ad0f-bbd27b96a36c&rmStoreLevelAB=0


----------



## vladstef (Dec 18, 2017)

Bosk said:


> Sorry if they've been mentioned previously but has anyone given these new hybrids a try? 2BA+2DD with a price around US$35 makes them a competitor with KZ ZS6s but the shells look like they'd be much more comfortable.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-121d-401f-ad0f-bbd27b96a36c&rmStoreLevelAB=0



If you search Trn V10 on taobao (translate works ok-ish) and open a few shops then look in the comments/mini impressions, many people have received their pairs and generally like the sound (obviously, these should be taken as just casual listeners). First hand pictures are also there, they are surprisingly big as far as I can tell.


----------



## gugman

Ostry KC09 for 69.99$ @ Massdrop


----------



## farisq

jant71 said:


> Got my UiiSii CM5 in and they are the real deal. Very impressive from the unboxing. Well presented and even have a scratch off label to check against counterfeits. Case is nice. Deep and can fit a small player and the little stretch band to lock in the pull is cute. 6 pairs of tips; 3 butterfly and three standard.
> 
> Decent cable on the slightly thinner side but very comfy over the ears with the tubes that are pretty supple and shape to the ears even a bit better than the Alpha & Delta D2's similar over ear approach. I think they fit easy and quite comfortable. Close to the Pioneer here which is saying something as those are extremely comfy and good for fit once you get the hang of them.
> 
> ...



Hey received my cm5 few days back. Just want to thank you for your recommendation. I just love the soundstage, I think it is on par with ZS5 (v2), but you can feel that cm5 is more refined.


----------



## mbwilson111

farisq said:


> Hey received my cm5 few days back. Just want to thank you for your recommendation. I just love the soundstage, I think it is on par with ZS5 (v2), but you can feel that cm5 is more refined.



I think the CM5 and the ZS6 are my favorites


----------



## CoiL

SomeGuyDude said:


> 1. Biiiiiiiiig.
> 
> 2.  Prog sounds fanastic. The subbass bump means the kick drums will have the right amount of weight and the bass guitar has presence, but on those genres the guitar is going to be what comes out the most because the lack of "hump"  gives it space to shine.  I was listening to Twelve Foot Ninja and Klaatu yesterday (wildly different bands, I know)  and man they sounded great.
> 
> ...



Big thanks for detailed answer! I think I will now save up for IT03 next and skip all the other cheaper chi-fi`s.

Thanks again!


----------



## jant71

farisq said:


> Hey received my cm5 few days back. Just want to thank you for your recommendation. I just love the soundstage, I think it is on par with ZS5 (v2), but you can feel that cm5 is more refined.



Of course things move on(and fast) and I think the ADV S2000 is beyond that now. Though I do like the large CM5 butterfly tips on them. Just beyond in fit, size, cable, and SQ. Don't have the CM5 or Pioneer anymore to direct compare but the B400 was a step above both the CH9T and more so the CM5 but can't shake the S2000. S2000 doesn't have the case and tip selection of the CM5 but has a 3 year warranty. CM5 goes behind them in the recommendation list for sure being in the same price range and having a similar F.R.(S2000 a more tamed midbass and more forward mids though).


----------



## Slater (Dec 18, 2017)

jant71 said:


> Of course things move on(and fast) and I think the ADV S2000 is beyond that now. Though I do like the large CM5 butterfly tips on them. Just beyond in fit, size, cable, and SQ. Don't have the CM5 or Pioneer anymore to direct compare but the B400 was a step above both the CH9T and more so the CM5 but can't shake the S2000. S2000 doesn't have the case and tip selection of the CM5 but has a 3 year warranty. CM5 goes behind them in the recommendation list for sure being in the same price range and having a similar F.R.(S2000 a more tamed midbass and more forward mids though).



CM5 is under $20, whereas the others are much higher. That’s a lot of bang for the buck.

Edit - I see the ADV S2000 is down to $25. Nice!

Anywhere to buy it other than direct from ADV?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 18, 2017)

Slater said:


> CM5 is under $20, whereas the others are much higher. That’s a lot of bang for the buck.
> 
> Edit - I see the ADV S2000 is down to $25. Nice!
> 
> Anywhere to buy it other than direct from ADV?



That is the one that someone who was reporting on the London Can Jam said was amazing.  They were told at the time that it would be about $20 when it came out.  The reviewer said it was so comfortable that a person could sleep with it.  I was interested in it for that purpose but when I saw it was over- ear I changed my mind.
As much as I love my CM5 and ZS6, I do prefer the ones that go straight in... for me... for my comfort.  I struggle putting the wires over my ear because they get tangled in my hair.

Scroll about two thirds of the way down the page
https://audioprimate.blog/2017/07/2...-audio-1more-ibasso-final-advanced-kennerton/

These are not Asian though.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 18, 2017)

Slater said:


> CM5 is under $20, whereas the others are much higher. That’s a lot of bang for the buck.
> 
> Edit - I see the ADV S2000 is down to $25. Nice!
> 
> Anywhere to buy it other than direct from ADV?



Well, up from the $20 is was said to be at CanJam(talk of S2000 coming from $20.00 whether true or not). Not down any yet as it just went on the site about 10 days ago. Of course only direct on the site so far but it is early.


----------



## scotvl

HungryPanda said:


> So has nicehik ebx & bro & eb200


Got some Bros on the way from amazon thanks to Nymphonomaniacs review, $19.99 seems like a no brainer and
If I don't like the sound of them their mmcx connectors are going to be ripped out and installed into my havi b3 shells.


----------



## Slater (Dec 18, 2017)

scotvl said:


> Got some Bros on the way from amazon thanks to Nymphonomaniacs review, $19.99 seems like a no brainer and
> If I don't like the sound of them their mmcx connectors are going to be ripped out and installed into my havi b3 shells.



Sounds like a good plan *Bro*.


----------



## Strat Rider

Slater said:


> OK, so I cheated (what can I say I'm a stubborn man).
> 
> Even though I'm not fully healed up, I couldn't take the anticipation and had to try out the E-MI CI800 (C630) hybrids I got from Amazon last week for $9.99 shipped (a steal of a price). Thanks to the HFer who noticed the deal and passed it along, as they went lightning quick!
> 
> ...


I am really glad you picked these up.
Mine came in over the weekend, and i am floored by the clarity and, what i believe to be balanced signature.
I read they recommended 40 hours burn in, but me, no I couldn't wait to listem to them.
I read some pretty good reviews, and the one that put me in to the buy mode is http://www.aproear.co.uk
I like the way they graph the characteristics of each iem. I tend to pay more attention to what people hear over numbers.
I didn't see the amazon deal, bought mine from G.B. they arent bass monsters, but i have memt x5 and kz 6 for that.


----------



## Strat Rider

Slater said:


> I only listened for ~20 minutes (so as not to push it with the piercing and risk irritation/infection like you mentioned). I really just wanted to make sure they work in case there was a problem, so I wouldn't fall outside of Amazon's return window. But in the amount of time I listened to them, there was a perfectly acceptable amount of bass and sub-bass for me (and I'm a basshead).
> 
> Granted, it's got a tad less bass/sub-bass as the ZS3 or ZS5, but it is a well-balanced amount that should more than please the average person IMO. I certainly don't consider it bass anemic!
> 
> ...


I tried some new bee foamies and silicones with these, but not critcal listening, hopefully tonight.
I listened through my ipod 5th gen touch, no eq, and they seem to have some real promise to my ears. Of course YMMV


----------



## Strat Rider




----------



## Strat Rider (Dec 18, 2017)

CYoung234 said:


> You are welcome. These are rapidly becoming my favorites. Very light and quick bass, and surprisingly deep and profound when it needs to be. These are great for jazz, classical, pop, etc. When I want a little more weight, my ZS6's and Urbanfun HiFis are always available....


I am torn ATM, my urbanfun came in Saturday (still in the box) also, but i am enjoying these alot.
First tunes  i listened to was Steely Dan AJA, IMHO one of the best produced lp's to come out of the 70's


----------



## paulindss (Dec 18, 2017)

I was curious about this TRN v10, ant went to taobao to see some feedback. Genereal feedback its positive but nothing beyond that.
Here are some users pics. I found the black one to be more atractive than the transparent. In the official pics i thought the opossite. Some users said something about they sounding on par with zs6, again, it means absolutely nothing, but can help us to get in the _hype for no reason_ train haha.


----------



## CoiL

jant71 said:


> Of course things move on(and fast) and I think the ADV S2000 is beyond that now. Though I do like the large CM5 butterfly tips on them. Just beyond in fit, size, cable, and SQ. Don't have the CM5 or Pioneer anymore to direct compare but the B400 was a step above both the CH9T and more so the CM5 but can't shake the S2000. S2000 doesn't have the case and tip selection of the CM5 but has a 3 year warranty. CM5 goes behind them in the recommendation list for sure being in the same price range and having a similar F.R.(S2000 a more tamed midbass and more forward mids though).


Making me interested about S2000. Might get it for present.


paulindss said:


> I was curious about this TRN v10, ant went to taobao to see some feedback. Genereal feedback its positive but nothing beyond that.
> Here are some users pics. I found the black one to be more atractive than the transparent. In the official pics i thought the opossite. Some users said something about they sounding on par with zs6, again, it means absolutely nothing, but can help us to get in the _hype for no reason_ train haha.


Seems very similar to IT03 design.


----------



## themindfreak

Updates!! LZ A5 in da house!! 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...2592.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.abf3594iqMfIY


----------



## crabdog

themindfreak said:


> Updates!! LZ A5 in da house!!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...2592.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.abf3594iqMfIY


Nice! Not the prettiest IEM but they look as though they would be darn comfortable.


----------



## ivo001

Has anybody seen or tried these before?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...922.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.6b21b940o7vuFp





They look kinda cool, although non-detachable.


----------



## Wiljen

themindfreak said:


> Updates!! LZ A5 in da house!!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...2592.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.abf3594iqMfIY



Interesting that the ad shows "No Longer Available"  - when was it previously available?


----------



## themindfreak

Wiljen said:


> Interesting that the ad shows "No Longer Available"  - when was it previously available?


Ya i just realised as well. It was available just a few hours ago. But then again when you scroll to the bottom of the description it says it is a pre-order listing so maybe u can pm that DD store or smth


----------



## Happy Hacking (Dec 19, 2017)

News from LZ is that they will be sold at around $260 USD. Expected to be released late December.

Source from their facebook (within comments)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=692076501001550&id=618979488311252


----------



## gugman (Dec 19, 2017)

so Ostry KC09 is now joined by AuGlamour RT-1 for $43.99 @ Massdrop


----------



## farisq

jant71 said:


> Of course things move on(and fast) and I think the ADV S2000 is beyond that now. Though I do like the large CM5 butterfly tips on them. Just beyond in fit, size, cable, and SQ. Don't have the CM5 or Pioneer anymore to direct compare but the B400 was a step above both the CH9T and more so the CM5 but can't shake the S2000. S2000 doesn't have the case and tip selection of the CM5 but has a 3 year warranty. CM5 goes behind them in the recommendation list for sure being in the same price range and having a similar F.R.(S2000 a more tamed midbass and more forward mids though).


Given that u still have the RT-1, the question that is begging for an answer is; where does RT-1 fits in among these iems?


----------



## thebigredpolos

Speaking of the RT-1, looks like they're on Massdrop for $43.99 (if 4 more purchase).  Not sure if the slight reduction in price is worth their huge shipping timeframes (estimated ship date 1/25/18).

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/auglamour-rt-1-iems


----------



## CoiL

themindfreak said:


> Updates!! LZ A5 in da house!!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...2592.html?spm=2114.12010611.0.0.abf3594iqMfIY


To be honest, IMO ugly! What is that wing stuff logo doing there? JH Audio wannabe?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Have begin this ISK HF2010 review sometime ago....just finish it a minute ago. 
Can't repeat enough how I love them, especially since I try the Bossfi B7 wich I find inferior but they have an opposite soundsignature (warm 2010 vs bright B7).

https://head-fi.org/showcase/isk-hf-2010-semi-open-monitor-headphones.22818/reviews

PS: I take note about the LZ5....quite pricey tough, can't wait for impressions anyway!


----------



## gugman

ibasso it03 has 1DD + 2BA driver configuration per side, right?
very interesting how LZ A5 with 2 more additional BA per side will compere to it, price is almost the same for these 2 models


----------



## ivo001

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Have begin this ISK HF2010 review sometime ago....just finish it a minute ago.
> Can't repeat enough how I love them, especially since I try the Bossfi B7 wich I find inferior but they have an opposite soundsignature (warm 2010 vs bright B7).
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/isk-hf-2010-semi-open-monitor-headphones.22818/reviews
> ...



I think they are also known as Freeboss HF2010.


----------



## FUYU

CoiL said:


> To be honest, IMO ugly! What is that wing stuff logo doing there? JH Audio wannabe?


Meh, not really JH. 
 

Really looks like Honda though:
 

Finally a practical shape. Really don't care about the logo or colour-scheme. As long as it sounds good, and has good isolation.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Has anybody tried these? They are the TIMMKOO ES670 which are the Estron ES670. Estron is the company that makes the beloved "EMI CI880". Right now on Amazon they are $23.99 (with FREE shipping) AFTER 20% extra savings coupon applied at checkout. Make sure to check the orange "coupon box" before purchasing. They are $28.99 without the coupon. Available in 3 colors, black, grey, and silver. https://www.amazon.com/TIMMKOO-Earbuds-Earphone-Driver-Headphones/dp/B071G5TSDC


----------



## SomeGuyDude

CoiL said:


> To be honest, IMO ugly! What is that wing stuff logo doing there? JH Audio wannabe?



Looks like they're modeling after Fiio, which is weird because these cost more.


----------



## jant71

farisq said:


> Given that u still have the RT-1, the question that is begging for an answer is; where does RT-1 fits in among these iems?



RT-1 would be below the S2000, equal to or slightly above(for my experience) the CH9T and above the CM5 which trails all because it just isn't tuned well like the others but the graphene driver has some ability. RT-1 has good tuning and drivers but the fullest potential will be with a better cable. Compared to my old Ultimate Ears stock cable it is barely better sounding and I upgraded from that cable on quite a few UE that I had(TF10 twice, 5Pro, 3 studio 3 times). They didn't do like and search for the best cable like ibasso did on the IT01. Not that they should be expected to on a $50 model.


----------



## groucho69

jant71 said:


> RT-1 would be below the S2000, equal to or slightly above(for my experience) the CH9T and above the CM5 which trails all because it just isn't tuned well like the others but the graphene driver has some ability. RT-1 has good tuning and drivers but the fullest potential will be with a better cable. Compared to my old Ultimate Ears stock cable it is barely better sounding and I upgraded from that cable on quite a few UE that I had(TF10 twice, 5Pro, 3 studio 3 times). They didn't do like and search for the best cable like ibasso did on the IT01. Not that they should be expected to on a $50 model.



Have you heard the M4 or 747?


----------



## jant71 (Dec 19, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> Have you heard the M4 or 747?



Nope, M4 seemed always a bit too neutral too try out and the graph always scared me away since I was mostly using a Cowon which could brighten their high peak and not match well since both can roll off some on the low end. I do want to try the M5 universal and GT3. Perhaps after the Holidays I can set up get over to them and take a listen since I live fairly close. M5 says coming soon so they perhaps they will be out shortly after CES time?


----------



## themindfreak

waveriderhawaii said:


> Has anybody tried these? They are the TIMMKOO ES670 which are the Estron ES670. Estron is the company that makes the beloved "EMI CI880". Right now on Amazon they are $23.99 (with FREE shipping) AFTER 20% extra savings coupon applied at checkout. Make sure to check the orange "coupon box" before purchasing. They are $28.99 without the coupon. Available in 3 colors, black, grey, and silver. https://www.amazon.com/TIMMKOO-Earbuds-Earphone-Driver-Headphones/dp/B071G5TSDC


I believe the "original' brand name for this is moonlight box H1. In chinese its 月光宝盒 H1. You can find them all over different chinese websites including taobao as well, not on aliex though sadly


----------



## superuser1

No love for the Ostry KC09? Any one got a listen? Any impressions?


----------



## Wiljen

I liked the KC09 when I got a listen but I think the space is extremely crowded right now and it just doesn't leap out as being better than something like the Brainwavz b150s, or the Mee Pinnacle P2s at the same price point.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Looks like the S2000 are on Massdrop for $20 with free shipping to the US, but I'm not sure if they'll be offering shipping outside US or not.  Pretty good deal if you don't mind the wait (ESD 1/15/18).  They are definitely super light and seemingly disappear in your ear.  I don't even notice them when wearing them.


----------



## peter123

thebigredpolos said:


> Looks like the S2000 are on Massdrop for $20 with free shipping to the US, but I'm not sure if they'll be offering shipping outside US or not.  Pretty good deal if you don't mind the wait (ESD 1/15/18).  They are definitely super light and seemingly disappear in your ear.  I don't even notice them when wearing them.



Yeah, they seem to ship internationally. Works out $10 cheaper than from the Advanced website shipped to Norway.....


----------



## PJABBER

Amazon has the 1MORE Triple Driver In-Ear Headphones on sale right now for US$59.99 with free U.S. shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KB9K9Z0?th=1


----------



## SomeGuyDude

PJABBER said:


> Amazon has the 1MORE Triple Driver In-Ear Headphones on sale right now for US$59.99 with free U.S. shipping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KB9K9Z0?th=1



And the Quad is $120 which is a damn steal. http://amzn.com/B06XSJV5B9


----------



## demo-to

I listen to the E-MI CI880 right now. I can understand some people may like it. Especially the highs and mids are crystal clear and well balanced. Voices are addicting. I can hear many details.,  
But what is the bass? It doesn't fit in line. It is like a thunderclap on tracks with bass content. 
Ok I like balanced signatures but even if you tolerate enhanced bass this is on the threshold to bassheads likings.
To those who have listened to the E-MI CI880. How would you rate the bass level and might it tame after some hours burn in?


----------



## loomisjohnson

demo-to said:


> I listen to the E-MI CI880 right now. I can understand some people may like it. Especially the highs and mids are crystal clear and well balanced. Voices are addicting. I can hear many details.,
> But what is the bass? It doesn't fit in line. It is like a thunderclap on tracks with bass content.
> Ok I like balanced signatures but even if you tolerate enhanced bass this is on the threshold to bassheads likings.
> To those who have listened to the E-MI CI880. How would you rate the bass level and might it tame after some hours burn in?


the e-mi are not neutral/referenced tuned--they're a purposely bright, high-energy consumer piece. i actually like its bass--it's got some oomph but is very quick and doesn't bleed over and i don't hear it approaching basshead level, though you might get different results based on source. i'm not sure more burn in will change them much soncially, but you might get more acclimated with further listening (brain burn)


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> the e-mi are not neutral/referenced tuned--they're a purposely bright, high-energy consumer piece. i actually like its bass--it's got some oomph but is very quick and doesn't bleed over and i don't hear it approaching basshead level, though you might get different results based on source. i'm not sure more burn in will change them much soncially, but you might get more acclimated with further listening (brain burn)



Listening back to the EMI I find it on the 'bass light' side of things compared to other earphones I've been listening to of late


----------



## Slater

SomeGuyDude said:


> And the Quad is $120 which is a damn steal. http://amzn.com/B06XSJV5B9



That IS a deal!


----------



## Wiljen

yeah, if you don't already own the One More Quad - go get it.   Well worth full price so at nearly 1/2 off you wont find anything that can compete with it for the money.   To me it is in the same class with the Lz a4 and the Brainwavz b400 and either of those are going to set you back $200.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

The only BIG caveat on the Quad is the fixed cable. I am NOT a fan of that.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Wiljen said:


> yeah, if you don't already own the One More Quad - go get it.   Well worth full price so at nearly 1/2 off you wont find anything that can compete with it for the money.   To me it is in the same class with the Lz a4 and the Brainwavz b400 and either of those are going to set you back $200.



Yep. It's in that group with the Pinnacle P1 and my newly beloved iBasso IT03. For $120 it's fantastic.


----------



## Wiljen

I've been leaning toward the b400 being the product of the year for its price/performance ratio but I think One More just threw down the gauntlet.   At $120, I'm not sure there is a better value to be had in audio right now.


----------



## WilsonT90

My one time attempting Chi-fi was Ve Monks Plus. It was great for the price until the right side driver died in 2 hours of opening and using...

I'm certain it was a one off... But it was pretty off putting.


----------



## peter123

WilsonT90 said:


> My one time attempting Chi-fi was Ve Monks Plus. It was great for the price until the right side driver died in 2 hours of opening and using...
> 
> I'm certain it was a one off... But it was pretty off putting.



Did you contact VE about your issue with the Monk?


----------



## tayo15

So with a budget of $30-$80, which is a must get? Rt-1, Alpha & Delta 6 , Tin Audio T2. I'm looking for a nice commute pair, something balanced, detailed, decent soundstage.


----------



## WilsonT90

peter123 said:


> Did you contact VE about your issue with the Monk?


No, it was $12 cad total. I mean I didn't want to bother or wait. To my mind I paid a fee for a demo


----------



## 1clearhead

tayo15 said:


> So with a budget of $30-$80, which is a must get? Rt-1, Alpha & Delta 6 , Tin Audio T2. I'm looking for a nice commute pair, something balanced, detailed, decent soundstage.


Seriously, try jumping on the band wagon and get the Tinaudio T2. They have a mixture of sounding natural, bright, and close to neutral and has a similar sounding approach to that of the KZ ZS5 (v1), but with better comfort. After burning them in past the 100 hour mark, I personally think they edge out the ZS5 (v1) in less noise distortion per decibel of higher volume. Both the T2 and the ZS5's soundstages are on par, and as I mentioned before, they carry a lot of other similarities in their sound signatures. ...And finally I can say, the T2's are keepers for their extremely nice contructed metal-alloy housing. For me at the moment, I personally think they're one of the best dynamic drivers to be had at their price range.


-Clear


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> Seriously, try jumping on the band wagon and get the Tinaudio T2. They have a mixture of sounding natural, bright, and close to neutral and has a similar sounding approach to that of the KZ ZS5 (v1), but with better comfort. After burning them in past the 100 hour mark, I personally think they edge out the ZS5 (v1) in less noise distortion per decibel of higher volume. Both the T2 and the ZS5's soundstages are on par, and as I mentioned before, they carry a lot of other similarities in their sound signatures. ...And finally I can say, the T2's are keepers for their extremely nice contructed metal-alloy housing. For me at the moment, I personally think they're one of the best dynamic drivers to be had at their price range.
> 
> 
> -Clear



Does T2 sounds similarly like ZS5 v1 ? I have the ZS5


----------



## Ahmad313

Wiljen said:


> Interesting that the ad shows "No Longer Available"  - when was it previously available?


It's just because the A5 yet not released so they don't have in their stock ,


----------



## Ahmad313

waveriderhawaii said:


> Has anybody tried these? They are the TIMMKOO ES670 which are the Estron ES670. Estron is the company that makes the beloved "EMI CI880". Right now on Amazon they are $23.99 (with FREE shipping) AFTER 20% extra savings coupon applied at checkout. Make sure to check the orange "coupon box" before purchasing. They are $28.99 without the coupon. Available in 3 colors, black, grey, and silver. https://www.amazon.com/TIMMKOO-Earbuds-Earphone-Driver-Headphones/dp/B071G5TSDC


These things looks really interesting and beautiful ,


----------



## farisq

RT-1 is on sale now at gearbest.
https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1232753.html

Use the Electronics coupon to get even more discount; 14%
https://www.gearbest.com/coupon.html

Should be around USD 38++


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> Does T2 sounds similarly like ZS5 v1 ? I have the ZS5


Yes, they sound pretty close to the ZS5 (earlier version) or as others claim, version 1. The T2 has smoother and cleaner vocals, plus they just took first place when it comes to guitar and other string instruments sounding so realistic. But, I haven't heard the later version (v2) of the ZS5 to say the same.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

1clearhead said:


> Yes, they sound pretty close to the ZS5 (earlier version) or as others claim, version 1. The T2 has smoother and cleaner vocals, plus they just took first place when it comes to guitar and other string instruments sounding so realistic. But, I haven't heard the later version (v2) of the ZS5 to say the same.



Any thoughts on MEMT R7?
Thanks,


----------



## Skullophile

If t2 sounds at all similar to Zs5 then I'm out.


----------



## HungryPanda

Tinaudio T2 is nothing like Zs5, It has a neutral, non fatiguing sound imo


----------



## crabdog

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Any thoughts on MEMT R7?
> Thanks,


The R7 is gorgeous and really nicely built but it has too much bass and a muddy midrange imo.


----------



## B9Scrambler

HungryPanda said:


> Tinaudio T2 is nothing like Zs5, It has a neutral, non fatiguing sound imo



I'll back this to the moon.


----------



## 1clearhead

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Any thoughts on MEMT R7?
> Thanks,


The MEMT R7 are constructively sound...very well-made housing and good cables; a first for MEMT. But, even though the default silicone tips are not at all my favorite, you can easily swap them, let's say, either foam/comply or my personal choice, magaosi's soft rubber-like silicone tips (an aftermarket purchase). You'll get exceptionally vivid clarity with no harshness or sibilance, whatsoever, and very nice extended lows.


----------



## 1clearhead

HungryPanda said:


> Tinaudio T2 is nothing like Zs5, It has a neutral, non fatiguing sound imo


+1 ...Definitely more neutral than the ZS5.


----------



## thejoker13

Skullophile said:


> If t2 sounds at all similar to Zs5 then I'm out.


Agreed 1000%. I was interested in trying the t2's, but recent impressions of them comparing to the kz's has turned me off considerably. As a side note, I  finally unloaded the zs5 and 6 and unsubscribed from the mess of a kz thread. It was a good day indeed, haha.


----------



## Skullophile

I think it was that TRN iem that was compared to the ZS5 on the Tao comments. Not the T2. Correct?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

People are capable of getting bizarrely upset about cheap-ass headphones. I swear flagship threads don't have nearly as many people throwing tantrums over stuff.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 22, 2017)

That's where the fine line draws the difference between the two.....ZS5 leans towards a balanced signature, while the T2's leans towards a neutral signature. ...of course, that depends if you're using foam/comply or silicone ear tips.


----------



## djmakemynight

SomeGuyDude said:


> People are capable of getting bizarrely upset about cheap-ass headphones. I swear flagship threads don't have nearly as many people throwing tantrums over stuff.



Maybe because ppl buying cheap earphones are hoping to land flagship killers whereas ppl who bought flagships believe that they got flagships.


----------



## superuser1

Balanced - Neutral - Dark - Warm.. any other adjectives? How do i differentiate between balanced and neutral and dark and warm


----------



## peter123

superuser1 said:


> Balanced - Neutral - Dark - Warm.. any other adjectives? How do i differentiate between balanced and neutral and dark and warm



I'm also curious about the difference between balanced and neutral......


----------



## pashhtk27

On dark and warm, maybe the difference is that they refer to two different frequencies. Warm for sound with lusher and creamier midrange, while dark for rolled off treble frequencies.
No idea about neutral or balanced. Maybe he meant natural?

More objective wording surely would be a clearer choice.


----------



## themindfreak

To me balanced is more of bass mids treble having even actual frequency presence in actual "dB" volume loudness. While on the other hand, netural to me can either mean super uncoloured sound or having a very dull presentation. So technically an earphone can be balanced sounding while being neutral meaning "boring" sound. And at the same time an earphone can also be balanced sounding but very coloured sounding and fun, very not neutral at all!


----------



## ivo001

I'll stick to 'good' and 'bad'.


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> +1 ...Definitely more neutral than the ZS5.


More like sidegrade ?


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet (Dec 22, 2017)

1clearhead said:


> The MEMT R7 are constructively sound...very well-made housing and good cables; a first for MEMT. But, even though the default silicone tips are not at all my favorite, you can easily swap them, let's say, either foam/comply or my personal choice,* magaosi's soft rubber-like silicone tips (an aftermarket purchase).* You'll get exceptionally vivid clarity with no harshness or sibilance, whatsoever, and very nice extended lows.



those are my favorite tips as well but unable to locate them anywhere. Do you have a source?
(thanks for the short impression)


----------



## thejoker13

djmakemynight said:


> Maybe because ppl buying cheap earphones are hoping to land flagship killers whereas ppl who bought flagships believe that they got flagships.


That was my main issue with zs5's and the KZ thread in general. I take issue with people saying the zs5 are equal or better than 200-300 dollar headphones. Yes several people actually said that. The zs5 are what they are, a 20 dollar headphone. The delusion is strong in that thread.


----------



## Selenium

Been listening to my Sony MDR EX800ST(with an EX1000 cable) which uses a single dynamic driver and it's once again making me wonder what exactly is the point in this Chinese driver war we got going on. 

It's fabulous. Did anyone get their Toneking Ninetails yet?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

1clearhead said:


> That's where the fine line draws the difference between the two.....ZS5 leans towards a balanced signature, while the T2's leans towards a neutral signature. ...of course, that depends if you're using foam/comply or silicone ear tips.



wut


----------



## SomeGuyDude

thejoker13 said:


> That was my main issue with zs5's and the KZ thread in general. I take issue with people saying the zs5 are equal or better than 200-300 dollar headphones. Yes several people actually said that. The zs5 are what they are, a 20 dollar headphone. The delusion is strong in that thread.



People say that about everything. I remember the VE monks supposedly being better than mid-fi over-ears, or the Mikros 90 being better than summit-fi gear.

I can vouch that I tended to listen to my ZS6 more than my $200 sets (until now) but not that they're "better." I just liked them.


----------



## demo-to (Dec 23, 2017)

Did anyone get their Toneking Ninetails yet?[/QUOTE]

I got mine a few weeks ago.
My favorite DD IEM so far.
I hear the blue blue filters set up with JVC spiral dots or KZ spirals.
Well extension to both top ends imo.
Mid bass and upper mids and highs are very slightly lifted but nothing serious for those like me who prefer a flat signature. It is on the brighter side but remains still for me a closer to natural character. Voices are present and sound great. Mids and voices are not in the background but comes up very clear. Overall it is a crystal clear and lively and airy performance - for a single DD. I don't miss accentuation in any part of the frequency range. Maybe it is only a tad too much in the upper mids /highs as I am very sensitive to harshness but this is not too bad for me up to this point.
I prefer the TNT currently over my HIFIMAN RE-400 what is no question in the end, but also over my slightly adapted Pinnacle P1.
My yesterday delivered Brainwavz B400 wins in refinement in the highs though the TNT has the better extension. The B400 instead goes deeper in the bass section. But on the other hand it is more bass enhanced in general than the TNT.
But those who prefer more bass boost can use different filters with the TNT. Blue blue is the most balanced combination I could find so far, at least to my hearing.
The B400 did only get an hour or two listening time but I think with the TNT I can hear more details in the mids/lower mids.
What else? Comfort is good at my ears. Overall built quality is quite solid.


----------



## HiFiChris

My annual Lounge-Awards where I award the products that I reviewed in the past year were bestowed this night at 00:00 am CET, and I'd appreciate if you could check them out, of course only if you want to (it took me almost two full days to write the article and mini-articles): http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/Awards-2017.html

There were certainly several _really _nice Asian audio product releases this year, of which the NocturnaL Audio Atlantis and Brainwavz' re-launch of the B-series were probably my favourite.


 

Despite popular demand, they are still in German and not in English, however while you may not be able to understand what each paragraph is all about if you don't understand German (or if the Google Translate translation that is available right below the navigation bar is too imprecise), seeing which product is awarded in what category is quite easy due to the headlines and selective text colour.


----------



## themindfreak

thejoker13 said:


> That was my main issue with zs5's and the KZ thread in general. I take issue with people saying the zs5 are equal or better than 200-300 dollar headphones. Yes several people actually said that. The zs5 are what they are, a 20 dollar headphone. The delusion is strong in that thread.





SomeGuyDude said:


> People say that about everything. I remember the VE monks supposedly being better than mid-fi over-ears, or the Mikros 90 being better than summit-fi gear. I can vouch that I tended to listen to my ZS6 more than my $200 sets (until now) but not that they're "better." I just liked them.



I decided to take a listen to my father's channel imbalanced ZS5 V1 today and it once again made my jaw dropped. ZS5 V1 never fails to amaze me like seriously. In fact they are really worth alot more than they should be TBVVVH. I just dont understand how some ppl arent impressed with the ZS5. I've listened to so many mid fi iems and many of them dont really impress me that much.


----------



## CYoung234

HungryPanda said:


> Tinaudio T2 is nothing like Zs5, It has a neutral, non fatiguing sound imo



To all of you who are raving about the Tin Audio T2. Are you covering the front vents or not? I like my T2's, but I hear a coloration in the midrange which gives sort of an AWWWW sound to things, in the 500Hz range, around piano middle C. Not natural sounding. It gets a little better if I switch from the blue foam tips to KZ star lines or to the silicone tips that the T2 comes with, but it is still there. From looking at the frequency response graphs on audio budget, it looks as iff covering the front vents might eliminate this. But, I do not have any putty or Blu tack right now... So, I wondered how everyone else is listening to theirs.


----------



## crabdog (Dec 25, 2017)

demo-to said:


> Did anyone get their Toneking Ninetails yet?



Glad to hear someone else is enjoying the TNT! I found the blues a little bright for my preference so have stuck with silver / silver combo. Being so good for a single DD it has me extremely curious about the newest Toneking 5 BA IEM. Will try to get my hands on one soon for impressions and a full review.


----------



## demo-to

crabdog said:


> Glad to hear someone else is enjoying the TNT! I found the blues a little bright for my preference so have stuck with silver / silver combo. Being so good for a single DD it has me extremely curious about the newest Toneking 5 BA IEM. Will try to get my hands on one soon for impressions and a full review.



I will be carefully and will definitely wait for first and further impressions on the 5BA. If I got it right Toneking is the successor name of MusicMaker. 
Initially I liked the SW3, later I couldn't deal with harshness and sold it. Tried some months later the mmcx version and had the same issue and found it very colored and no way well performing. 
Hope they get it with the 5BA tuning more to my likings.
But yes, the Nine Tails raises hope for more.


----------



## groucho69

HiFiChris said:


> My annual Lounge-Awards where I award the products that I reviewed in the past year were bestowed this night at 00:00 am CET, and I'd appreciate if you could check them out, of course only if you want to (it took me almost two full days to write the article and mini-articles): http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/Awards-2017.html
> 
> There were certainly several _really _nice Asian audio product releases this year, of which the NocturnaL Audio Atlantis and Brainwavz' re-launch of the B-series were probably my favourite.
> 
> ...



I find the translation adequate 99% of the time. Thanks for all your insight and hard work!


----------



## HiFiChris

Finally, my iBasso IT01 review is published: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/ibasso-it01-review-english.html#more


----------



## superuser1

HiFiChris said:


> Finally, my iBasso IT01 review is published: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/ibasso-it01-review-english.html#more


Thanks was waiting for it. Just in time for Christmas.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Bluess

Merry Christmas guys

So I'm looking for a portable amp with Replaceable opamp. I'm currently own a Fiio e12DIY, looking for a worthy upgrade. I found Line Audio MG2 http://m.tb.cn/h.zfM028  very promising. Can anybody suggest one for me. Thank you


----------



## toddy0191 (Dec 24, 2017)

Slater said:


> I've owned T2s many years ago, and they broke at the hinge. The plastic is very brittle. I wouldn't buy them again, because for a few dollars more you can get the T3 or T4 (both of which are all metal construction).
> 
> However, I have nothing but good things to say about Bluedio in general, and I recommend the T3 (doesn't have microsd card slot), the T3+ (identical to T3 plus a microsd card slot), and the T4.
> 
> ...



Apologies for dredging up an old post, but I'm surprised that you say the T4 sound similar to the T3 as I've noticed a lot of reviewers saying they lack a lot of bass in comparison.  I don't own the T3, but love the T4 when used wired.  I  only bought them for aesthetic reasons but was surprised by what I thought was a fairly balanced sound (when used wired) with a nice soundstage, good resolution and separation.

Unless I'm a basshead without knowing it (which is possible)!

Back on topic,  I want to thank you for recommending the UiiSii CM5  in the KZ thread,  which I managed to find in blue for under £15 on Amazon.

I wasn't wowed by them at first and even found them a little hot in the upper mids/lower treble region,  but the more I listen to them the more I love them.  Loads of detail,  nice controlled bass which  goes down into the subbass region,  coupled with great separation,  placement and soundstage.

Put the large starline tips on and to me they sound great with a good seal and shallow insertion.

Have barely touched another IEM since receiving them and they definitely deserve more  love on here.

After being told off for having am obsession when my missus discovered how many earphones i owned. I've had to calm my purchases down, but these were a great re-entry!

Have a ZS6 on the way too with a tri-braid cable (shhhhhhh!)


----------



## bluesw

Anyone have any knowledge or thoughts on this IEM ? I've heard that it will be expensive as they can only make 1 unit per day using an expensive 3d printer but man it looks interesting.  A back loaded horn design in an IEM ?
http://tsh-corp.com/ime/2017/12/18/fearless-audio-片耳8ba-ユニバーサルモデル/


----------



## themindfreak

bluesw said:


> Anyone have any knowledge or thoughts on this IEM ? I've heard that it will be expensive as they can only make 1 unit per day using an expensive 3d printer but man it looks interesting.  A back loaded horn design in an IEM ?
> http://tsh-corp.com/ime/2017/12/18/fearless-audio-片耳8ba-ユニバーサルモデル/


Looking at how small the tubings are, Im quite scared that a simple knock might crack the tubes LOL


----------



## Slater

Bluess said:


> Merry Christmas guys
> 
> So I'm looking for a portable amp with Replaceable opamp. I'm currently own a Fiio e12DIY, looking for a worthy upgrade. I found Line Audio MG2 http://m.tb.cn/h.zfM028  very promising. Can anybody suggest one for me. Thank you



FiiO E12DIY is a beast. Just curious why you are looking to replace it.

BTW, did you ever try it with a MUSES 01 or 02 opamp?


----------



## Skullophile

themindfreak said:


> Looking at how small the tubings are, Im quite scared that a simple knock might crack the tubes LOL


They are fearless of that happening! I hope I am proven wrong but the picture looks kinda dumb.


----------



## Bluess

Slater said:


> FiiO E12DIY is a beast. Just curious why you are looking to replace it.
> 
> BTW, did you ever try it with a MUSES 01 or 02 opamp?


I broke it yesterday


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Adide

My Toneking NineTail take which ended being pretty hefty, sorry for the crappy photos.



Spoiler: Toneking NineTail minireview



 

Build 10/10:
- excellent manufacturing and finishing of the shell;
- filter operation works smoothly.

Ergonomics 8/10:
- I have big ears so it fits well, I suppose those with small ears might have issues;
- the bigger part of the body (which holds the driver and the nozzle) tends to touch the ear and be pushed back out due to the rather short nozzle;
- because of the above reason, inside ear canal style tips with significant insertion portion won't work well, you'll probably need tips which put distance between the ear and the shell and provide shallow fit sealing.
- isolation is above average once you get the fit - I've used them while taking the subway and it's okay;

Cable 8/10:
- good craftsmanship, great connectors on all ends;
- a bit springy;
- because of the above it could benefit from memory wire (absent) for around ear fit (yes, I like those);
- no strain reliefs for shell connectors, lack of chin slider.

Tip selection 5/10 indulgently:
- 2 pairs L-size memory foam tip with different color - could at least provide 2 different sizes;
- 3 pairs generic white silicone tips;
- 3 pairs brown silicone tips identical with the white ones - useless;
- no wide bore option or multi-flange;
- in my case I got best fit with KZ Starlines which are from hard silicone and for me they provide good shallow seal at ear canal entry point;
- S-size memory foam also seems to work well as an alternative (I try to avoid foam though due to rolloffs) and I can also see multi-flange working well but haven't tried these yet - basically any tip that put enough distance between the shell and your ears to prevent expulsion;

Sound (will not score as the only serious comparison is KZ ZS5v1 so that's not really relevant):
- red back filter (rear vent with no damping so biggest bass) + blue nozzle (medium treble) filter;
- bass - very well done with great nuances and texture, quick and clean, I miss some slam here (perhaps due to some sub-bass rolloff, not sure); KZ has bigger slam but it's not that richly sounding;
- mids - more forward than KZ ZS5's, so more details and more nuances are perceived;
- treble - has 3 well distinct filter options so there's a pretty big chance you'll nail it were you want it; blue filter is middle and for me has good extension and enough energy (never tried the silver one which supposedly is the brightest);
- soundstage - clearly bigger (wider) then KZ ZS5's;
- imaging/separation - better than KZ ZS5's probably because there is more space to play around with;
- detail retrieval - about on par imo (TNT has the better tuned DD driver, KZ has the BAs which help in this part);
- dynamics - can't see huge difference so far, if I'd have to differentiate I'd say perhaps more smoothness (less graininess) on TNT side

My conclusions (YMMV etc.):
- TNT is a clear upgrade from KZ ZS5 (minus the bass thump and perhaps ergonomics);
- worth upgrading from KZ ZS5 if you already like them? - not necessarily as I already see some diminishing returns with the price increase (~80 euros price difference: 110 euro vs 25 euros) but yes if you especially value detailed bass (versus impactful bass), great mids (versus good mids) and better soundstage;
- so TNT is more expertly tuned and has a more refined sound while KZ has a more fun tuning; I will continue to use both, ZS5 with its relaxed V-shape having the advantage of the thumpier bass which works for diversity;
- I paid only 73 euros at 11.11 for TNT so a good deal to get my feet wet in the 100-ish segment; the other contender for 11.11 purchase was TFZ King (thanks @B9Scrambler for helping with these back then) but in the end went with TNT because of its versatility given by the filters;
- my next significant purchase in the distant future will be in the 200-ish segment perhaps also with tuning filters style IEMs (looking at LZ A4, used FLC8) or multi-BA (Brainwavz B400); until then I might check out the next ZS5/6 challenger from KZ;
- thanks @crabdog  for the heads-up on TNT.





Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## crabdog

Adide said:


> My Toneking NineTail take which ended being pretty hefty, sorry for the crappy photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the impressions!

I never got around to the ZS5/6 as I have too many IEMs already. I do understand you might miss some bass slam as the TNT is fairly balanced overall. However if I use the TNT exclusively for a day or two I don't miss having extra bass after my brain has adjusted. The $100 segment is becoming much more competitive now but I think the TNT still holds up very well.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

themindfreak said:


> Looking at how small the tubings are, Im quite scared that a simple knock might crack the tubes LOL



They won't.  It's not an exposed tube, it's the tiny channel through the 3D printed shell.


----------



## gugman

Alpha & Delta D6 for 75$ @ Massdrop


----------



## Ahmad313

NEW TFZ  KING PRO


----------



## crabdog

Ahmad313 said:


> NEW TFZ  KING PRO


Tasty!


----------



## Sound Eq

crabdog said:


> Tasty!



so its a planar iems am I right

really interesting, wonder how bass and mids are on those


----------



## superuser1




----------



## Sound Eq

superuser1 said:


>


thanks so its not a planar iem

the graph is a bit of a concern, the big hump in the higher frequency in relation to low ones is not comforting to see


----------



## superuser1

Sound Eq said:


> thanks so its not a planar iem
> 
> the graph is a bit of a concern, the big hump in the higher frequency in relation to low ones is not comforting to see


Where did you find a FR graph? I couldn't find any 

Product page on Penon:
https://penonaudio.com/tfz-king-pro.html


----------



## Sound Eq

superuser1 said:


> Where did you find a FR graph? I couldn't find any
> 
> Product page on Penon:
> https://penonaudio.com/tfz-king-pro.html



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-8ff0-413a-a2d9-55e3ca29cc90&rmStoreLevelAB=5


----------



## jant71

This one has a bit to prove. A real looker indeed but for $169 price and cheaper stuff(IT01, D6, etc) already edging out the other King models this has to indeed be "greatly enhanced" and not a one notch above sort of thing. Love the green with gold accent though


----------



## thebigredpolos

DZAT's new triple driver hybrid, the DT-10 (1ba + 2dd), has made it's way to AliExpress.  A little more than I was hoping it would be though at $100, so I probably won't be partaking.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...e-1BA-2DD-Hybrid-Sports-HiFi/32846796617.html


----------



## Sound Eq

thebigredpolos said:


> DZAT's new triple driver hybrid, the DT-10 (1ba + 2dd), has made it's way to AliExpress.  A little more than I was hoping it would be though at $100, so I probably won't be partaking.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...e-1BA-2DD-Hybrid-Sports-HiFi/32846796617.html



is this supposed to be a good one


----------



## DBaldock9

thebigredpolos said:


> DZAT's new triple driver hybrid, the DT-10 (1ba + 2dd), has made it's way to AliExpress.  A little more than I was hoping it would be though at $100, so I probably won't be partaking.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...e-1BA-2DD-Hybrid-Sports-HiFi/32846796617.html



Really like their basic ($20) DF-10 model. Curious about this new one, but probably not enough to spend $100.


----------



## groucho69

Sound Eq said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-8ff0-413a-a2d9-55e3ca29cc90&rmStoreLevelAB=5



But that is just a squiggle with no reference points???


----------



## HungryPanda

New hype


----------



## HungryPanda

Whizzer A15 on sale at hifi headphones for £39 aliexpress still £45-50


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> Whizzer A15 on sale at hifi headphones for £39 aliexpress still £45-50



I got the email too because I have gotten a couple of headphones from them... and my Opus.  In each case I would not have been able to do any better elsewhere.

http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/whi...m-earphones-with-detachable-cable-silver.html


----------



## superuser1

HungryPanda said:


> Whizzer A15 on sale at hifi headphones for £39 aliexpress still £45-50


They are worth a try.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Sound Eq said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-8ff0-413a-a2d9-55e3ca29cc90&rmStoreLevelAB=5



That graph looks horrible to my eyes, will be dead in the bass area, will have something like a huge peak, then roll off (?) 

I'd remove it from the page if I were them lel 

What are they supposed to sound good with?


----------



## vladstef

Dobrescu George said:


> That graph looks horrible to my eyes, will be dead in the bass area, will have something like a huge peak, then roll off (?)
> 
> I'd remove it from the page if I were them lel
> 
> What are they supposed to sound good with?



That graph probably has nothing to do with how they sound irl - just a promo material to appear like they are professionally tuned to the regular people who don't have much knowledge about graphs.
However, I wouldn't call this graph horrible (if it keeps the regular x coordinates - 1,2,5,10 kHz), bright in the upper mid-range for sure but it keeps composure up to 7-8k where measurements no longer represent exactly how they will sound in particular ear canal.


----------



## mbwilson111

vladstef said:


> That graph probably has nothing to do with how they sound irl - just a promo material to appear like they are professionally tuned to the regular people who don't have much knowledge about graphs



That was how it looked to me.  Something drawn by the commercial artist.


----------



## themindfreak

Dobrescu George said:


> That graph looks horrible to my eyes, will be dead in the bass area, will have something like a huge peak, then roll off (?)
> 
> I'd remove it from the page if I were them lel
> 
> What are they supposed to sound good with?


Ok so with my lousy chinese this is what they claimed in that chinese text. It says the KING Pro will have a wider soundstage than the Exclusive KING. Maybe even stronger dynamics if Im correct? Hehh


----------



## SomeGuyDude

vladstef said:


> That graph probably has nothing to do with how they sound irl - just a promo material to appear like they are professionally tuned to the regular people who don't have much knowledge about graphs.
> However, I wouldn't call this graph horrible (if it keeps the regular x coordinates - 1,2,5,10 kHz), bright in the upper mid-range for sure but it keeps composure up to 7-8k where measurements no longer represent exactly how they will sound in particular ear canal.



Are you joking? That massive hump after the bass is terrible. If the graph were accurate that thing would sound like the music it coming out of an answering machine.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 26, 2017)

themindfreak said:


> Ok so with my lousy chinese this is what they claimed in that chinese text. It says the KING Pro will have a wider soundstage than the Exclusive KING. Maybe even stronger dynamics if Im correct? Hehh



We already have the English on the Penon page. Improvements in sound stage and greatly enhanced resolution and transients. 


 I like TFZ. I felt bad about the TTPOD triple hybrid failure and that the first TFZ pricier series, the B's, didn't really seem to impress. Think they need a big win here. Something special finally.

Not another "PRO" which has come to mean some tweaks but not special. Pro doesn't mean the improvement it should and many of the PRO models don't kick ass like they should and they just become another face in the crowd earphone (Simgot EN700 Pro anyone). Be special or just another PRO that doesn't really live up to the term.

It is close to CES and new exciting stuff coming so this needs to impress or just become another face in the crowd earphone. Don't want to hear this isn't a clear winner over the IT01 at $50-ish more or a slight improvement over the other Kings. They are gonna become Vsonic squared with 11 versions of the King. The King will be their GR07  So, yet another King isn't going to excite like something totally new. The new stuff coming soon after CES that has the new toy syndrome where the grass is always greener. A tough time to release your product unless it is special where it will still stand tall in the crowd of new stuff coming.

More and more are learning not to judge the book by it's "components"  but a $170 single dynamic launched in a market where the driver war is going on and there are still many in the more drivers is automatically better camp. The B400 is $170, has 4 armatures, and is quite good. Be special or get lost to all the hybrid and multi-driver competitors both in reality good or just imagined to be. Look at DUNU dynamic flagship which has been out but doesn't even have a thread here yet. Over $150 dynamics need to be special to get popular in this market.

I'd love to grab a pair of those green goblins but give me a reason. Kick the IT01 to the curb, beat the B400, tell the Falcon C to fly away. Never was intrigued quite enough to pull the trigger on one of their models yet. Be special and finally get my $$  What are the chances of special here?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

As long as the Campfire Vega exists and the Mee Pinnacle P1 is proving it's still one of the top of the $200-area heap with a single DD there will always be room for that style.


----------



## Holypal

TFZ King Pro has 55 ohm impedance, while King only has 12 ohm. This is a big difference. I guess Pro needs a good source. 

I'm also interested in Moondrop's Kanas, which is ~$100. I have high hope on this.


----------



## jant71 (Dec 26, 2017)

DBaldock9 said:


> Really like their basic ($20) DF-10 model. Curious about this new one, but probably not enough to spend $100.



So don't... https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...MMCX-Headphones-With/1922340_32847434348.html
Gets under $70 with just the $2 coupon.


----------



## Dobrescu George

themindfreak said:


> Ok so with my lousy chinese this is what they claimed in that chinese text. It says the KING Pro will have a wider soundstage than the Exclusive KING. Maybe even stronger dynamics if Im correct? Hehh



I don't contradict that, but no bass in that signature, at least relative to that hump, I really don't know what to say. 

There are IEMs that are flat, like Etymotic IEMs, and IEMs that are very bright with tighy bass, like UM Martians, but UM martians is designed like this to have extreme detail, you can trust UM with it to make a good signature and to have their reasons to make the choices they made. 

At any rate, I am even more curious to eventually hear that since it piqued my interest, I know that the graph cannot tell the whole story, and I kinda like FiiO F9, which is a bit peaky in the treble, but their bass is a big part of what makes them fun...


----------



## Dobrescu George

vladstef said:


> That graph probably has nothing to do with how they sound irl - just a promo material to appear like they are professionally tuned to the regular people who don't have much knowledge about graphs.
> However, I wouldn't call this graph horrible (if it keeps the regular x coordinates - 1,2,5,10 kHz), bright in the upper mid-range for sure but it keeps composure up to 7-8k where measurements no longer represent exactly how they will sound in particular ear canal.



Welp, if it is commercial, they should mind it more. 

Brihgt in the upper mid range can mean sibilance / peakiness where it can be fatiguing. You know that I love ie800, which are really sparkly, but they have bass as well. 

I like bright a lot, but at around 100$ with tight bass is very unusual


----------



## HiFiChris

_*If*_ that graph on the Aliexpress TFZ King Pro site is a raw, uncompensated measurement and if the lines represent the scale on the two axes that I think of, then it doesn't indicate an overly thin, lean and bright midrange at all. People have to be aware that loudspeaker and in-ear/headphone frequency response measurements are completely different. I don't want to go into too much detail here since resources are available on the WWW, but please, people, look up "head-related transfer function" and "open ear gain". Sigh.

- - - - - - - - -

Anyway, I've just re-posted my original review of the iBasso IT01 to Head-Fi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-it01.22774/reviews#review-19624

- - - - - - - - -

On another, related note, my full English review of the Cowon Plenue J is now online: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/Cowon-Plenue-J-Review-English.html#more


----------



## SomeGuyDude

If the only defense is "well maybe it's the raw version that doesn't take into account any of the stuff that every sensible graph does" then it's a stupid and pointless graph to include.


----------



## Dobrescu George

HiFiChris said:


> _*If*_ that graph on the Aliexpress TFZ King Pro site is a raw, uncompensated measurement and if the lines represent the scale on the two axes that I think of, then it doesn't indicate an overly thin, lean and bright midrange at all. People have to be aware that loudspeaker and in-ear/headphone frequency response measurements are completely different. I don't want to go into too much detail here since resources are available on the WWW, but please, people, look up "head-related transfer function" and "open ear gain". Sigh.
> 
> - - - - - - - - -
> 
> ...



I actually didn't know what that meant before 

You'd assume they'd all follow a standard for their graphs though. 



SomeGuyDude said:


> If the only defense is "well maybe it's the raw version that doesn't take into account any of the stuff that every sensible graph does" then it's a stupid and pointless graph to include.



Kinda my point, for somebody who always read headphone graphs that were compensated and equalized in a certain way, you'd expect all of them to be done the same way, otherwise, it is a useless part in the product presentation.


----------



## peter123

As far as I can see that graph doesn't even have any scale on the axis, kind of says everything about it imo......


----------



## SomeGuyDude

peter123 said:


> As far as I can see that graph doesn't even have any scale on the axis, kind of says everything about it imo......



The proportions are more important than the axis scale. If I showed you an FR graph for any major headphone even without scale you'd get a pretty good idea of what you're looking at.


----------



## FUYU

SomeGuyDude said:


> The proportions are more important than the axis scale. If I showed you an FR graph for any major headphone even without scale you'd get a pretty good idea of what you're looking at.



Not really. You'd assume that the respective axes (X and Y) are linear, which often is not the case, particularly with Chinese manufacturers. Frequency response is not really a good indicator without a reference. Even when measuring the same earphones, there is lots of variance to account for.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

FUYU said:


> Not really. You'd assume that the respective axes (X and Y) are linear, which often is not the case, particularly with Chinese manufacturers. Frequency response is not really a good indicator without a reference. Even when measuring the same earphones, there is lots of variance to account for.



Yes really, because no matter the scale the relationship between two points along the X axis is going to be the same. If the output at 100Hz is the same as the output at 5000Hz it doesn't matter what the scale is, they're going to be at the same Y coordinate. That's literally how graphs work.


----------



## FUYU

SomeGuyDude said:


> Yes really, because no matter the scale the relationship between two points along the X axis is going to be the same. If the output at 100Hz is the same as the output at 5000Hz it doesn't matter what the scale is, they're going to be at the same Y coordinate. That's literally how graphs work.



Yes, that's how a function is projected on a Cartesian coordinate system. "If I showed you an FR graph for any major headphone even without scale", but if I were to change that scale or the ratio of the Y-Axis the entire projection would flatten or elevate. It changes your outlook of the graph entirely, especially when you have no scaling to begin with. And I don't think you look at the points of the graph individually.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

FUYU said:


> Yes, that's how a function is projected on a Cartesian coordinate system. "If I showed you an FR graph for any major headphone even without scale", but if I were to change that scale or the ratio of the Y-Axis the entire projection would flatten or elevate. It changes your outlook of the graph entirely, especially when you have no scaling to begin with. And I don't think you look at the points of the graph individually.



It changes amplitude, not proportions, and proportions are the primary thing we're looking at, especially when it comes to deciding if it's warm/bright/neutral.


----------



## FUYU (Dec 27, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> It changes amplitude, not proportions, and proportions are the primary thing we're looking at, especially when it comes to deciding if it's warm/bright/neutral.


Yes, that is exactly my point. The projection and its amplitude changes. Hence, it manipulates the graph to possibly look more/less U, V, etc.-shaped. Wasn't this the whole point of it? To make an accurate assumption of the frequency response and subsequent tonality?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

FUYU said:


> Yes, that is exactly my point. The projection and its amplitude changes. Hence, it manipulates the graph to possibly look more U, V, etc.-shaped. Wasn't this the whole point of it? To make a accurate assumption of the frequency response and subsequent tonality?



No, because all this started thanks to the King Pro's frequency graph which looked like this: 







Your talk about U or V shapes is just a matter of the extent of what is a symmetrical relationship. If a headphone starts with bass way high and then falls off consistently from there it's a bassy headphone no matter what the scale is. Likewise, this here graph shows a damn worrisome bump  regardless of what the exact axes are.


----------



## peter123

SomeGuyDude said:


> No, because all this started thanks to the King Pro's frequency graph which looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the interval on the y-axis is 1dB the bumb is pretty neglecable, if the interval on the x-axis is big it's even more so.

My point is still that as long as the intervals are unknown the graph is useless. I realize that you'd like to argue otherwise but I honestly cannot see how, I've only studied statistics for a couple of years and that was many moons ago though so maybe I'm missing something....


----------



## SomeGuyDude

peter123 said:


> If the interval on the y-axis is 1dB the bumb is pretty neglecable, if the interval on the x-axis is big it's even more so.
> 
> My point is still that as long as the intervals are unknown the graph is useless. I realize that you'd like to argue otherwise but I honestly cannot see how, I've only studied statistics for a couple of years and that was many moons ago though so maybe I'm missing something....



You're the one being pointlessly argumentative here because it's flamingly obvious what's going on in the chart but you're being all "well what if the scale is different than every other graph?  What if the guy making it was drunk? What if they dropped the chart in brown sauce and had to redraw it from memory?"

You can see what's happening there, quit playing dumb games.


----------



## peter123 (Dec 27, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> You're the one being pointlessly argumentative here because it's flamingly obvious what's going on in the chart but you're being all "well what if the scale is different than every other graph?  What if the guy making it was drunk? What if they dropped the chart in brown sauce and had to redraw it from memory?"
> 
> You can see what's happening there, quit playing dumb games.



Eh, maybe you should go out for walk or something......

I'm not the one spending post after post on this meaningless argument.


----------



## FUYU (Dec 27, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> No, because all this started thanks to the King Pro's frequency graph which looked like this:



Pardon, "To make a accurate assumption of the frequency response and subsequent tonality of the King Pro". Yes, if the Axis is "linear" (I forgot the terminology here) like going from 1 to 2 to 3, or 3 to 6 to 9, or log1 to log0 to log-1, etc.. But there have been instances where the scaling suddenly jumps from 100 to 110 to 130 for no reason, just to alter the projection, making it appear more balanced/whatever.



FUYU said:


> Frequency response is not really a good indicator without a reference. Even when measuring the same earphones, there is lots of variance to account for.



My actual point was that a singular graph describing tonality is nigh useless, without having A) Metrics for what you are actually measuring B) What measuring tool/standards you apply C) Model the graph with compensation and/or factors like insertion depth, tip-selection, etc. and D) having a reference plane.
Even though A) is SPL(dB)(Y-Axis) and Frequency in hz (X-Axis) in 99% of cases, it still could be something entirely different for what its worth.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I can see now where everybody is coming from actually 

I might just get a pair to tell how they actually sound.


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes George, only ones ears can actually tell what they sound like. People could argue all day about nothing I suppose


----------



## Selenium

jant71 said:


> So don't... https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...MMCX-Headphones-With/1922340_32847434348.html
> Gets under $70 with just the $2 coupon.



Also:


----------



## loomisjohnson

looks compelling--dzat makes a nice product. i'm trying to avoid impulse purchases (my new year's resolution) or i'd take one for the team....


----------



## groucho69

SomeGuyDude said:


> If the only defense is "well maybe it's the raw version that doesn't take into account any of the stuff that every sensible graph does" then it's a stupid and pointless graph to include.



You've never seen stupid and pointless before?


----------



## Bina

Posted my first English review on Head-fi, I hope you will like it.

Reviewed beautiful qdc Neptune
https://head-fi.org/showcase/qdc-neptune.22828/reviews#review-19628


----------



## jant71 (Dec 27, 2017)

First impression I've seen of the King Pro running from an M3s...source(https://weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309404188609811981487#_)
via Google Translate:

"The King's cavity was plastic, but the panel was metal, but the King PRO was entirely metal, workmanship quite well, but the cavity seemed to be losing more than the previous generation, probably boosting the sound Internal structural transformation? This is unknown.

King PRO an ear relative to King's sound density and quality a lot better, King's lack of sound density, resulting in the overall sound image is thin, and some musical styles sounds easy to feel excited, King's low frequency, many fans also feel some partial Few, the texture is not bad, but the amount of flu slightly less, King PRO at a lot of low-frequency effort, can feel the significant improvement of low-frequency quality, but before the same price of B2M for thousand dollars, King PRO low frequency or appear Conservative a lot, can be said to be more positive. The overall sound style is inherited King's high-resolution high-quality, fine-tuned in the details, in general, worthy of the "PRO" suffix, a comprehensive upgrade.

In addition to say, King PRO official data is 55 ohm, before that will be more difficult to push, did not expect the phone pushed up is also very good, but the sound density and sound field almost mean, but even after the player reached A "push" state, then talk about M3s with TFZ King PRO on the Christmas red CP's voice performance.

Recently I really like listening to Faye Wong's "shadow". The sound of the drum can be heard. King PRO's low-frequency dive is not too deep, it is fast and the volume is medium, so it does not sound too strong. Rebound sound is very clear, the analysis is very good, because these instruments are synthesized left and right channels, of course, there is no musical instrument positioning. High-frequency instrument performance is great, high-frequency extension and density can be regarded as a thousand or so excellent sound.

The voice of the "shadow" itself vocals recorded is not clear, the entire song's mouth are relatively large, so the next change the voice of the mouth a little normal song, Cheng Bi's "to the juvenile s song".

From Cheng Bi's "song for youngsters" can be heard, King PRO's voice is actually slightly partial grainy, and M3s vocals are more gentle, so with the voices feel very subtle, like Is the feeling of touching high-end plush toys, very smooth, but can feel this subtle plush small grainy, clear mouth, but without losing the gentle, ah, it is such a feeling.

This set is also considered a high-quality mix of pop music to control no problem, then try the symphony's performance.

Listen to Mu Te "Carmen Fantasia", the analysis and positioning of a variety of instruments are relatively clear, clear, big dynamic completely full, orgasm also performed well in the momentum, in front of thousand dollars plus thousands of earplugs collocation Listen to the symphony can have such a performance has been very good. However, listening to the symphony is always ear to ear, but this is understandable, after all, cell size and tuning space placed there, no way.

M3s my favorite thing is that it does not inherit the M5 kind of low-frequency a little bit of "paste smell child" into a more cohesive voice, with the King PRO out of the low-frequency precision, strength, speed, The overall sound style is fierce, but not exciting.

The King PRO simple point is that in the generation of balanced partial popular tune on the basis of quality and then enhance the quality of low-frequency, work all-metal cavity, a lot of natural better."

Penon also took some pics and we have accs pic here...


----------



## thejoker13

loomisjohnson said:


> looks compelling--dzat makes a nice product. i'm trying to avoid impulse purchases (my new year's resolution) or i'd take one for the team....


It's not new years yet though, ha! Buy away!


----------



## loomisjohnson

thejoker13 said:


> It's not new years yet though, ha! Buy away!


i follow the julian calendar, so it's already february for me...


----------



## DBaldock9

loomisjohnson said:


> i follow the julian calendar, so it's already february for me...



Buy yourself a Valentines gift?


----------



## Ahmad313

Bina said:


> Posted my first English review on Head-fi, I hope you will like it.
> 
> Reviewed beautiful qdc Neptune
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/qdc-neptune.22828/reviews#review-19628


Very nice ,  excellent review ,


----------



## HungryPanda

Or a slave or a gladiator


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the all-new Zorloo ZuperDAC-S: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/zorloo-zuperdac-s-review.html#more


----------



## gugman

HiFiChris said:


> My take on the all-new Zorloo ZuperDAC-S: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/zorloo-zuperdac-s-review.html#more



is pre order already available ?


----------



## kova4a

Finally received the AAW Nebula 2 from that crazy null-audio sale last month. I actually expected it to be b-stock at this price but it is a new sealed box


----------



## kova4a

Well, I gave the nebula 2 a quick listen. Still have to do tip-rolling and play with it properly, but it's not bad at all. The package is quite satisfying - there is a pretty decent hard case, a bunch of  silicone and foam tips, an airplane adapter and a 1/4 inch adapter. The build quality is extremely good, shells seem to be metal; the cable is great - a touch thin, but very smooth, light and pliable without any memory to it (actually, I haven't seen this good of a cable in quite a while). The plug is well relieved. The memory part of the cable is nicely finished and well made, although I'll probably try to remove it as the material seems to be a bit prone to transferring microphonics. The shells themselves are also extremely comfortable and provide a very good fit.

Sound-wise (again, without proper tip-rolling) the nebula 2 is slightly on the warm side of neutral and relatively balanced overall. The bass seems to be lacking some depth and not the tightest but nothing too big of a shortcoming. The mids are fairly coherent with good clarity but strangely not the most detailed. The treble is well extended with good amount of shimmer but lacking some sparkle and a touch thin. Soundstage-wise it is a bit above average, but not the most spacious out there.

I won't pass judgment this early. The nebula 2 has potential and as an overall package it has a lot of pros, especially the build and headset controls fully operational with both ios and android.
Well, for $45 it was a very good buy - at the full $150 MSRP I'm not that sure. It's one of the better hybrids I've heard and definitely better than the overhyped magaosi k3 pro, but in the $100-200 range there is a war raging.

Btw, I also ordered that new Versaudio Azalea, but apparently they still haven't started dispatching them, so I'm not expecting it soon - I'll just treat it as a crowdfunding and wait and see what will happen as it's been close to a month without any update on stock and shipping.


----------



## HiFiChris

gugman said:


> is pre order already available ?



To my knowledge, they're heading for an early January 2018 Indiegogo campaign start.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Any toughs about Memt X9?
A not-so-loved-here dude really love them, but as lot of time hes utterly too enthusiast. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...-6d61-4cca-9d57-0bb66d8dfe37&rmStoreLevelAB=5

Anyway, there his view:
MEMT X9 - high quality, impactful bass, no mud. Moderately V-shaped, mids slightly recessed. Precise mids and clear treble. Got used to the sound instantly. Well-built, cable material similar to Xiaomi Hybrid with better Y-split and plug. Housings are very small, shiny, pure metal, heavy, with magnetic adsorption. Some of the best earphones ever made.


I'm curious to try them because X5 supposed harsh treble was a drawback for me....


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...846-Around-With-MMCX/2142033_32833049133.html

Just got these, once I changed the tips they came alive, wonderful sounding, like a refined ZS6 (nice treble)


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...846-Around-With-MMCX/2142033_32833049133.html
> 
> Just got these, once I changed the tips they came alive, wonderful sounding, like a refined ZS6 (nice treble)



Stop tempting me.


----------



## Selenium

You guys have any experience with the Rose Aurora?


----------



## kova4a

Sadly, I won't be able to properly update my impressions of the aaw nebula 2 as my backpack got stolen last night in the bar, so I suffered some audio losses including the nebula 2, colorfly c10, vsonic vsd3s and a bunch of other gear and documents. I did some tip rolling before going out and I had some success with thinner silucone tips with wider bore bi-flange tips opening the stage a bit and balancing the sound some more.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

kova4a said:


> Sadly, I won't be able to properly update my impressions of the aaw nebula 2 as my backpack got stolen last night in the bar, so I suffered some audio losses including the nebula 2, colorfly c10, vsonic vsd3s and a bunch of other gear and documents. I did some tip rolling before going out and I had some success with thinner silucone tips with wider bore bi-flange tips opening the stage a bit and balancing the sound some more.



"Alcohol consumption increases sound quality." .......... and decreases the number of your gear! 

sorry to hear though ...


----------



## superuser1

kova4a said:


> Sadly, I won't be able to properly update my impressions of the aaw nebula 2 as my backpack got stolen last night in the bar, so I suffered some audio losses including the nebula 2, colorfly c10, vsonic vsd3s and a bunch of other gear and documents. I did some tip rolling before going out and I had some success with thinner silucone tips with wider bore bi-flange tips opening the stage a bit and balancing the sound some more.


Sorry about your misfortune. I hope nothing very important was lost.


----------



## crabdog

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Any toughs about Memt X9?
> A not-so-loved-here dude really love them, but as lot of time hes utterly too enthusiast.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...-6d61-4cca-9d57-0bb66d8dfe37&rmStoreLevelAB=5
> 
> ...


X5 harsh treble what? Not even close. And the X5 V2 is an improvement over the original which was already good for the price. As for the R7 I was disappointed by the massive bass and muddy midrange. X5 is the only one I have liked so far for sound but the build quality on every model is superb.


----------



## Selenium

kova4a said:


> Sadly, I won't be able to properly update my impressions of the aaw nebula 2 as my backpack got stolen last night in the bar, so I suffered some audio losses including the nebula 2, colorfly c10, vsonic vsd3s and a bunch of other gear and documents. I did some tip rolling before going out and I had some success with thinner silucone tips with wider bore bi-flange tips opening the stage a bit and balancing the sound some more.



Ouch, sorry man. I know how you feel, something similar happened with my F9. 
Well maybe I don't know how you feel - you lost a lot more than I did.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

crabdog said:


> X5 harsh treble what? Not even close. And the X5 V2 is an improvement over the original which was already good for the price. As for the R7 I was disappointed by the massive bass and muddy midrange. X5 is the only one I have liked so far for sound but the build quality on every model is superb.



Oh, I don't know, just read somewhere that treble was sharp....I know the X5 get praised alot, surely for good reason. Just wonder if X9 is an upgrade over them.


----------



## kova4a

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> "Alcohol consumption increases sound quality." .......... and decreases the number of your gear!
> 
> sorry to hear though ...


Unfortunately yes.


superuser1 said:


> Sorry about your misfortune. I hope nothing very important was lost.


Well, along the audio gear my kobo reader, oakley sunglasses, umbrella, documents from the law firm where I work. Overall, not counting the documents about $600 of stuff.


----------



## superuser1

kova4a said:


> Unfortunately yes.
> 
> Well, along the audio gear my kobo reader, oakley sunglasses, umbrella, documents from the law firm where I work. Overall, not counting the documents about $600 of stuff.


Damn. Hope the law firm documents weren't confidential. kobo reader.. ouch .. time for a Kindle Oasis. I feel your pain bro. If you're a lawyer, one client meeting would cover the expenses


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

kova4a said:


> Sadly, I won't be able to properly update my impressions of the aaw nebula 2 as my backpack got stolen last night in the bar, so I suffered some audio losses including the nebula 2, colorfly c10, vsonic vsd3s and a bunch of other gear and documents. I did some tip rolling before going out and I had some success with thinner silucone tips with wider bore bi-flange tips opening the stage a bit and balancing the sound some more.


Sorry mate....focking sad to say the least. And one of my paranoia everytime I go out with my backpack full of DAP and IEM....Last year I get my 200$ audio recorder stole at a music show at my birthday, I know it can drive mad and feel like a betrayal from whole humanity, hope this will be your only badluck for 2017 AND 2018! 

Wish you LOT of lucks for 2018!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kova4a

superuser1 said:


> Damn. Hope the law firm documents weren't confidential. kobo reader.. ouch .. time for a Kindle Oasis. I feel your pain bro. If you're a lawyer, one client meeting would cover the expenses


Well, they were but nothing too sensitive. You would think that but the partners get the money, I get pocket change.



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Sorry mate....focking sad to say the least. And one of my paranoia everytime I go out with my backpack full of DAP and IEM....Last year I get my 200$ audio recorder stole at a music show at my birthday, I know it can drive mad and feel like a betrayal from whole humanity, hope this will be your only badluck for 2017 AND 2018!
> 
> Wish you LOT of lucks for 2018!!!!!!!!!


Thanks! Yeah, I'm slightly depressed now. It's not the end of the world and at least I have a subatantial audio gear collection, but it was a lot of stuff that I can't readily replace.


----------



## groucho69

kova4a said:


> Well, they were but nothing too sensitive. You would think that but the partners get the money, I get pocket change.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, I'm slightly depressed now. It's not the end of the world and at least I have a subatantial audio gear collection, but it was a lot of stuff that I can't readily replace.



Like I always say, humans suck.


----------



## superuser1

groucho69 said:


> Like I always say, humans suck.


As a misanthrope i second that statement!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

kova4a said:


> Well, they were but nothing too sensitive. You would think that but the partners get the money, I get pocket change.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, I'm slightly depressed now. It's not the end of the world and at least I have a subatantial audio gear collection, but it was a lot of stuff that I can't readily replace.



Yeah, I sympatize with you, hope the gear you have will give you solace. Just check on Ebay to find supreme deal for C10, lower price is 229$ so its still pricey. Music is so sacred, but nowadays nothing is sacred. Well, its now time for yourself to find another DAP and fall in impulsive compensation buying No...don't do THAT!

Like...buy this before I buy it lol (I make an offer and he conter offer it...and im like no no no, my credit card can't stand more torture!)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1924117683...I192411768389.N101.S2.R2.TR2&autorefresh=true


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

superuser1 said:


> As a misanthrope i second that statement!


haha, as a misanthrope too, I confirm that humanity is neurotic to the bones and to live in this world, being a douche is a must, everybody in the city are predator, even when they smile its just for charming you and back stab you wahahaha I'm humanist with the living exception, but mustly with innocence, nowadays, even buddhist can be douche (Mandalay extremist for example). But  all of this will collapse, evil have been free too long and are now make in mass production with globalization of self interest.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I have other DAPs, but have to admit that I am eyeing the sony zx300 and maybe giving xduoo another chance with the x20, but my finances are low aftwr the holidays and I want to buy a new laptop and definitely need to get a new ereader and sunglasses, but the temptation to go on a splurge for new audio stuff is strong


----------



## superuser1

kova4a said:


> Well, I have other DAPs, but have to admit that I am eyeing the sony zx300 and maybe giving xduoo another chance with the x20, but my finances are low aftwr the holidays and I want to buy a new laptop and definitely need to get a new ereader and sunglasses, but the temptation to go on a splurge for new audio stuff is strong


Believe it or not i was itching to suggest the zx300 to you after the unfortunate incident. I got one recently and i couldn't be happier. 4.4mm balanced of course. Thats the only way so don't even look at the SE, coz the balanced is where the magic is at!


----------



## DBaldock9

Selenium said:


> You guys have any experience with the Rose Aurora?



I have the Rose Aurora (was a gift, with some earbuds I bought from an individual).
They're in the same shell as the Kinera BA05 / BD005.
The Aurora has less Bass, but an overall more balanced sound than my Tennmak Pro and BA05.


----------



## gugman

HiFiChris said:


> To my knowledge, they're heading for an early January 2018 Indiegogo campaign start.



I see, thank you!


----------



## Drew_C (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi all, I hope you don't hate recommendation requests too much, and well if you do, I've learned for next time! I want to get a $50-150 IEM that is _not _over-ear. While I have a fair bit of confidence, I don't have quite enough to be the only one on my college campus wearing earphones that style. I'm pondering the 1more triple driver, but all the amazon reviews about how they break or grow defective in the first few months have got me scared. I would love any suggestions!

EDIT: I'm looking for a headphone that prioritizes overall quality and durability. The sound curve/signature isn't as important for me as long as it isn't blatantly wacky (but perhaps this factor should be higher on my priority list). If I'm being choosy I do love strong base and vocals.


----------



## superuser1

Drew_C said:


> Hi all, I hope you don't hate recommendation requests too much, and well if you do, I've learned for next time! I want to get a $50-150 IEM that is _not _over-ear. While I have a fair bit of confidence, I don't have quite enough to be the only one on my college campus wearing earphones that style. I'm pondering the 1more triple driver, but all the amazon reviews about how they break or grow defective in the first few months have got me scared. I would love any suggestions!


I am absolutely sure the people who would recommend would want to know your preference of sound signature to make it more productive.
And welcome to headfi!


----------



## Drew_C

superuser1 said:


> I am absolutely sure the people who would recommend would want to know your preference of sound signature to make it more productive.
> And welcome to headfi!


Edited my original post, thanks for the advice!


----------



## HiFiChris

People be thinking "it's very late 2017, this was it, Chris has released all reviews for this year". People be wrong. Chris has released a review of a small and very affordable Bluetooth speaker that I got as a gift, the EasyAcc LX-839. In theory, it sounds like an awesome little thing - cheap, Bluetooth, micro SD slot, AUX in, headphone (/line) out, built-in FM tuner. But in reality, it sucks quite a bit - the volume buttons share their function with the skip buttons, and the skip function has the higher priority, so you have to hold down the buttons in order to change the volume (the other way 'round would have been much more convenient). Then this stupid thing doesn't remember its volume setting after switching modes or turning it back on, and resets to a default high-ish volume setting. In addition, the line in is not a 3.5 mm socket but shared with the micro USB socket wherefore you have to use a proprietary cable (that is however included) for it. And last but not least, the FM tuner works only if you plug in the proprietary USB cable, since the stupid speaker has got no built-in antenna.

My extended thoughts on the LX-839 speaker can be found here, in German language, but as always with a translator widget below the navigation bar: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/easyacc-lx-839-bluetooth-lautsprecher-review.html


 

- - - - - - - - -

On a related note, my original review of the Zorloo ZuperDAC-S was re-posted to Head-Fi: https://head-fi.org/showcase/zorloo-zuperdac-s.22836/reviews#review-19645

..., as was my original review of the Cowon Plenue J: https://head-fi.org/showcase/cowon-plenue-j.22835/reviews#review-19637


----------



## ClintonL

Hi i'm looking for chifi headphone/over ears, budget is around 150. I've heard of one more k802's. Any other good suggestions?


----------



## crabdog

ClintonL said:


> Hi i'm looking for chifi headphone/over ears, budget is around 150. I've heard of one more k802's. Any other good suggestions?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/


----------



## Dobrescu George

HiFiChris said:


> People be thinking "it's very late 2017, this was it, Chris has released all reviews for this year". People be wrong. Chris has released a review of a small and very affordable Bluetooth speaker that I got as a gift, the EasyAcc LX-839. In theory, it sounds like an awesome little thing - cheap, Bluetooth, micro SD slot, AUX in, headphone (/line) out, built-in FM tuner. But in reality, it sucks quite a bit - the volume buttons share their function with the skip buttons, and the skip function has the higher priority, so you have to hold down the buttons in order to change the volume (the other way 'round would have been much more convenient). Then this stupid thing doesn't remember its volume setting after switching modes or turning it back on, and resets to a default high-ish volume setting. In addition, the line in is not a 3.5 mm socket but shared with the micro USB socket wherefore you have to use a proprietary cable (that is however included) for it. And last but not least, the FM tuner works only if you plug in the proprietary USB cable, since the stupid speaker has got no built-in antenna.
> 
> My extended thoughts on the LX-839 speaker can be found here, in German language, but as always with a translator widget below the navigation bar: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/easyacc-lx-839-bluetooth-lautsprecher-review.html
> 
> ...



You really need to take some free time, my friend! 

In romania, we don't work during the holidays, this includes reviewing!


----------



## HiFiChris

Dobrescu George said:


> You really need to take some free time, my friend!
> 
> In romania, we don't work during the holidays, this includes reviewing!








Cheers, buddy. 

Happy New Year to you and everybody else.


----------



## gugman

hey guys this is off topic but bear with me , kind of ; - )

kef direct has m200 in ears for 59.99$ and the deal ends today and for that amount of money that is a best gift you could get for yourself or some of your audiophile friend 

flexible Secure Arm sucks big time and I could not get any proper seal with it and sound was horrible, but as soon as I threw them away it sounds gorgeous now, it can even compete with my noble audio sage

so do yourself a favor and get them

Happy New Year !!!


----------



## crabdog

Dobrescu George said:


> You really need to take some free time, my friend!
> 
> In romania, we don't work during the holidays, this includes reviewing!


I wish you had told me sooner!

The Whizzer Haydn A15 Pro sounds awesome. But you might want to have a spare cable handy!
https://primeaudio.org/whizzer-haydn-a15-pro-earphone-review/


----------



## Yobster69

Hi all,
Was just perusing the Ali site and found this in the Nice HCK store. Any ideas anybody??

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32849259889/32849259889.html

Would be a bit pricey for ‘charms’!!


----------



## Matija Osrečki (Dec 31, 2017)

Yobster69 said:


> Hi all,
> Was just perusing the Ali site and found this in the Nice HCK store. Any ideas anybody??
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32849259889/32849259889.html
> ...


New product, metal IEM, mmcx, balanced and normal cable, worth more than it costs etc.
Limited to 500 orders
Source: HCK Twitter


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Yobster69 said:


> Hi all,
> Was just perusing the Ali site and found this in the Nice HCK store. Any ideas anybody??
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32849259889/32849259889.html
> ...




that's an excellent value! $68 for a gold question mark worth every penny!


----------



## Yobster69

Matija Osrečki said:


> New product, metal IEM, mmcx, balanced and normal cable, worth more than it costs etc.
> Limited to 500 orders
> Source: HCK Twitter


Thank you. I’m not a twitter user so would never have found it. Sounds interesting, will have to wait for pics and specs before considering it though.


----------



## HungryPanda

Yobster69 said:


> Hi all,
> Was just perusing the Ali site and found this in the Nice HCK store. Any ideas anybody??
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32849259889/32849259889.html
> ...



Seems a lot of Japanese and korean buyers


----------



## Matija Osrečki (Dec 31, 2017)

Matija Osrečki said:


> New product, metal IEM, mmcx, balanced and normal cable, worth more than it costs etc.
> Limited to 500 orders
> Source: HCK Twitter



Here's the original tweet (with Google Translate): 

Mysterious lucky bag, start purchasing
Price $ 68
Quantity limited 500
① New product · I have not seen it
② MMCX metal earphone
③ Mid-high low region · wonderful
④ Double cable (2.5 and 3.5)
⑤ Super Cospa
⑥ Among the products of the same type and the same price range, the sound quality of this product is the top level



Another one :

Our philosophy
A
Fukubukuro = real surprise
【New product · I have never seen it]
+
【Really good sound】
+
【Ultra high cost performance】
=
【A true surprise】


----------



## Yobster69

HungryPanda said:


> Seems a lot of Japanese and korean buyers


Seems like a strange way to advertise something to me, especially as it’s limited to 500 and over half have already gone!


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Yobster69 said:


> Seems like a strange way to advertise something to me, especially as it’s limited to 500 and over half have already gone!



An excellent example of Guerilla Marketing! Hype it to the Moon without even providing a picture. Some people will believe it blindly. 
We'll see (or not).
.


----------



## Slater

Drew_C said:


> Hi all, I hope you don't hate recommendation requests too much, and well if you do, I've learned for next time! I want to get a $50-150 IEM that is _not _over-ear. While I have a fair bit of confidence, I don't have quite enough to be the only one on my college campus wearing earphones that style. I'm pondering the 1more triple driver, but all the amazon reviews about how they break or grow defective in the first few months have got me scared. I would love any suggestions!
> 
> EDIT: I'm looking for a headphone that prioritizes overall quality and durability. The sound curve/signature isn't as important for me as long as it isn't blatantly wacky (but perhaps this factor should be higher on my priority list). If I'm being choosy I do love strong base and vocals.



Perhaps you can consider something with filters? This way, it is more versatile because you can change the filters to tune the sound.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Drew_C said:


> Hi all, I hope you don't hate recommendation requests too much, and well if you do, I've learned for next time! I want to get a $50-150 IEM that is _not _over-ear. While I have a fair bit of confidence, I don't have quite enough to be the only one on my college campus wearing earphones that style. I'm pondering the 1more triple driver, but all the amazon reviews about how they break or grow defective in the first few months have got me scared. I would love any suggestions!
> 
> EDIT: I'm looking for a headphone that prioritizes overall quality and durability. The sound curve/signature isn't as important for me as long as it isn't blatantly wacky (but perhaps this factor should be higher on my priority list). If I'm being choosy I do love strong base and vocals.



TinAudio T2, Zhiyin Z5000


HiFiChris said:


> People be thinking "it's very late 2017, this was it, Chris has released all reviews for this year". People be wrong. Chris has released a review of a small and very affordable Bluetooth speaker that I got as a gift, the EasyAcc LX-839. In theory, it sounds like an awesome little thing - cheap, Bluetooth, micro SD slot, AUX in, headphone (/line) out, built-in FM tuner. But in reality, it sucks quite a bit - the volume buttons share their function with the skip buttons, and the skip function has the higher priority, so you have to hold down the buttons in order to change the volume (the other way 'round would have been much more convenient). Then this stupid thing doesn't remember its volume setting after switching modes or turning it back on, and resets to a default high-ish volume setting. In addition, the line in is not a 3.5 mm socket but shared with the micro USB socket wherefore you have to use a proprietary cable (that is however included) for it. And last but not least, the FM tuner works only if you plug in the proprietary USB cable, since the stupid speaker has got no built-in antenna.
> 
> My extended thoughts on the LX-839 speaker can be found here, in German language, but as always with a translator widget below the navigation bar: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/easyacc-lx-839-bluetooth-lautsprecher-review.html
> 
> ...



Perhaps the Tronsmart is better....got the T2 and T4, T4 fit in a pocket and product quite impressive and loud sound, but I prefer the bigger T2, hes a very good friends of mine,especially for impressive BT reception that can go up to 20m without problem, wich no other BT stuffs give me. micro sd slot is kind of absurd, cause it sound less good than BT (should be opposite) and you cannot change folder so....anyway, this is pure toy or pratical ''sound okay'' speakers.

I read your review and was impress to find that you look like to still very enjoy your Ibasso DX90, because after 3 years hes still a big boy among DAP I think, proof is that lot of high end DAP still use the ES9018 dac. Can I know what other DAP you have and why you still love so much your DX90???


----------



## mochill

https://m.facebook.com/shozyofficial/
Hibiki special edition coming for 2018 , no official price yet but will be epic


----------



## kiler

I guess that depending on price it might be a good buy or not


----------



## jant71

From the consensus of the reviews the Hibiki was very good but not epic. Had potential and thus the demand for an audiophile version Needs to be another IT01 as far as a must try and very popular(better sounding would be great for the same $100-ish price). Needs a choice of mic or no mic. If they go audiophile this time does that mean dropping the mic cause that is what audiophiles usually want. Just give both options.


----------



## Wiljen

New version needs to be mmcx  so you have more choice in cables. The biggest thing for me on the Hibiki was it could use a rethinking of the bass.   To me extension was good but rolled off and both sub-bass and mid-bass were recessed.  I'd like to see them brought forward a bit to balance the rest of the signature.  (Particularly the sub-bass, I could survive with the mid-bass as it is).


----------



## jant71 (Dec 31, 2017)

Obviously from the pic that MMCX is a no-go  There is always this though...


----------



## mochill

I hate mmcx


----------



## TimeSnow

groucho69 said:


> You've never seen stupid and pointless before?



signature worthy


----------



## groucho69

TimeSnow said:


> signature worthy



Damn straight Skippy!


----------



## Selenium

gugman said:


> hey guys this is off topic but bear with me , kind of ; - )
> 
> kef direct has m200 in ears for 59.99$ and the deal ends today and for that amount of money that is a best gift you could get for yourself or some of your audiophile friend
> 
> ...



The M200 is the best sounding earphone with the worst ergonomics I've ever used. Well...either that or the TF10.


----------



## Holypal

Selenium said:


> The M200 is the best sounding earphone with the worst ergonomics I've ever used. Well...either that or the TF10.



Totally agree. The soundstage is amazing. But the fit is embarrassing.


----------



## chickenmoon

Selenium said:


> The M200 is the best sounding earphone with the worst ergonomics I've ever used.



Brainwavz R3 for me, beats the M200 hands on for the latter IMO.


----------



## groucho69

Holypal said:


> Totally agree. The soundstage is amazing. But the fit is embarrassing.



I may be to only one who doesn't mind the fit. But I have always be different...rebellious...off kilter...strange...all right WEIRD!


----------



## HiFiChris

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Perhaps the Tronsmart is better....got the T2 and T4, T4 fit in a pocket and product quite impressive and loud sound, but I prefer the bigger T2, hes a very good friends of mine,especially for impressive BT reception that can go up to 20m without problem, wich no other BT stuffs give me. micro sd slot is kind of absurd, cause it sound less good than BT (should be opposite) and you cannot change folder so....anyway, this is pure toy or pratical ''sound okay'' speakers.



Imo Xiaomi's Mi speakers are excellent in the budget range - the older "Square Box" called BT speaker for a generally quite neutral sound, and the one called just Bluetooth Speaker for a heck of a deal with volume-dependent DSP (bass and warmth boost in lower settings, more neutral sound at high volume; unfortunately one cannot disable the DSP entirely to get a flat sound at every volume setting).



> I read your review and was impress to find that you look like to still very enjoy your Ibasso DX90, because after 3 years hes still a big boy among DAP I think, proof is that lot of high end DAP still use the ES9018 dac. Can I know what other DAP you have and why you still love so much your DX90???



The players I personally own or got for review are (I'm not sure if that list is complete though):


FiiO X3
Apple iPhone 4
Apple iPod Nano 6G
Apple iPod Nano 7G
Apple iPod Classic 7G
SanDisk Sansa Clip +
SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip
iBasso DX90
two cheap $1 china players
Echobox Audio Explorer
- - - - - - - - -

HiFiMan MegaMini
iBasso DX80
iBasso DX200
Cowon Plenue 2
Cowon Plenue J
Luxury & Precision L3
Luxury & Precision L3 Pro
Hidizs AP60
three or four AGPTek players

Why I love my DX90 is simple - it's a pretty much perfect DAP for me for the following reasons:

super low output impedance
good folder browser
basically hiss-free even with extremely sensitive in-ears, something that only very few DAPs with comparable other specs achieve
256 step volume control with 0.5 dB scaling per step over the entire attenuation range
clean and flat sound output.


----------



## snip3r77

kova4a said:


> Well, I gave the nebula 2 a quick listen. Still have to do tip-rolling and play with it properly, but it's not bad at all. The package is quite satisfying - there is a pretty decent hard case, a bunch of  silicone and foam tips, an airplane adapter and a 1/4 inch adapter. The build quality is extremely good, shells seem to be metal; the cable is great - a touch thin, but very smooth, light and pliable without any memory to it (actually, I haven't seen this good of a cable in quite a while). The plug is well relieved. The memory part of the cable is nicely finished and well made, although I'll probably try to remove it as the material seems to be a bit prone to transferring microphonics. The shells themselves are also extremely comfortable and provide a very good fit.
> 
> Sound-wise (again, without proper tip-rolling) the nebula 2 is slightly on the warm side of neutral and relatively balanced overall. The bass seems to be lacking some depth and not the tightest but nothing too big of a shortcoming. The mids are fairly coherent with good clarity but strangely not the most detailed. The treble is well extended with good amount of shimmer but lacking some sparkle and a touch thin. Soundstage-wise it is a bit above average, but not the most spacious out there.
> 
> ...


I have the neb


kova4a said:


> Well, I gave the nebula 2 a quick listen. Still have to do tip-rolling and play with it properly, but it's not bad at all. The package is quite satisfying - there is a pretty decent hard case, a bunch of  silicone and foam tips, an airplane adapter and a 1/4 inch adapter. The build quality is extremely good, shells seem to be metal; the cable is great - a touch thin, but very smooth, light and pliable without any memory to it (actually, I haven't seen this good of a cable in quite a while). The plug is well relieved. The memory part of the cable is nicely finished and well made, although I'll probably try to remove it as the material seems to be a bit prone to transferring microphonics. The shells themselves are also extremely comfortable and provide a very good fit.
> 
> Sound-wise (again, without proper tip-rolling) the nebula 2 is slightly on the warm side of neutral and relatively balanced overall. The bass seems to be lacking some depth and not the tightest but nothing too big of a shortcoming. The mids are fairly coherent with good clarity but strangely not the most detailed. The treble is well extended with good amount of shimmer but lacking some sparkle and a touch thin. Soundstage-wise it is a bit above average, but not the most spacious out there.
> 
> ...



I have the nebula too. Wow means if I want to upgrade I need to be looking at $200 and above I'm.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HiFiChris said:


> Imo Xiaomi's Mi speakers are excellent in the budget range - the older "Square Box" called BT speaker for a generally quite neutral sound, and the one called just Bluetooth Speaker for a heck of a deal with volume-dependent DSP (bass and warmth boost in lower settings, more neutral sound at high volume; unfortunately one cannot disable the DSP entirely to get a flat sound at every volume setting).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice DAP collection! What firmware do you use with DX90? Did you feel it really change sound as other user pretend (as well as myself)?

Must admit Ibasso really disapointed me with the DX80....it really isn't an evolution after dx50-90 promise and a big unfortunate change in DAP ideology, as if they want to conform to other DAP style, wich is a big error, Ibasso was having unique product before and now with the disastrous DX80 I feel they lost the DX50-90 fan base they have and in some aspect betray them with a DAP that is the opposite of the other DX serie, DX80 is way too big and heavy, sound inferior to DX90 in every aspect, have a warmish bassy sound, is quite ugly like to severe looking, have a too big screen that is of no use (gain is better with a switch), clumsy UI, buton that can be press by error, and NO CHANGEABLE battery and not friendly casing for futur need to manualy change the battery if we need too=trashable DAP with low life span. For such a big DAP we can hope for big amping, but its just a little more powerfull than DX90. Seriously, its like if my girlfriend go to the bathroom for makeup and when I was certain she will came back more beautifull she came back with a big ugly beard, it can't be, it should not be. Hope they will create another courageous ultra practical DAP as the real DX DAP promise.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 1, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...846-Around-With-MMCX/2142033_32833049133.html
> 
> Just got these, once I changed the tips they came alive, wonderful sounding, like a refined ZS6 (nice treble)



Can you give us a few more words ? Or, could you tell me if these share the Imaging, airyness and soundstage of Zs6 ? those are the qualities that makes me interested in them, but the treble keep me away from it. I heard a user say that these tianderenhe are almost basshead iem's, i like bass, but if you say that the trebe and soudstage on these are top notch it would be awesome.

TIP to the one's interested: The sheel only with a KZ mmcx cable reach 30$. the kz cable seems much mure interesting then the ones that came with the iem's

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/New-...-dfca-4e14-9f40-4b501930d543&rmStoreLevelAB=5


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Can you give us a few more words ? Or, could you tell me if these share the Imaging, airyness and soundstage of Zs6 ? those are the qualities that makes me interested in them, but the treble keep me away from it. I heard a user say that these tianderenhe are almost basshead iem's, i like bass, but if you say that the trebe and soudstage on these are top notch it would be awesome.
> 
> TIP to the one's interested: The sheel only with a KZ mmcx cable reach 30$. the kz cable seems much mure interesting then the ones that came with the iem's
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/New-...-dfca-4e14-9f40-4b501930d543&rmStoreLevelAB=5



I have 2 of those KZ MMCX cables. They have been good cables so far (no complaints). Great price too.


----------



## gugman

Selenium said:


> The M200 is the best sounding earphone with the worst ergonomics I've ever used. Well...either that or the TF10.



yeap !

but since removing those stupid secure arms now it fits perfectly well !


----------



## gugman

Holypal said:


> Totally agree. The soundstage is amazing. But the fit is embarrassing.



as already said, remove those arms and fit will be great !


----------



## HiFiChris

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nice DAP collection!



Thanks!
Out of my personally used DAPs though, the iPod Classic (no sorting by "Album Artist" unlike newer Apple devices), Clip + (rockbox'd, but but my rockbox'd Clip Zip does everything the + does as well, and has got the better FM tuner), cheap $1 ebay China DAPs (only bought them to review them just for fun) and Echobox Explorer (up for sale - never even opened the package since I don't have any need for it anymore after all of the pre-order delays) are not really in use anymore.



> What firmware do you use with DX90? Did you feel it really change sound as other user pretend (as well as myself)?



I'm on the latest FW. Unless I have two DX90s with different FWs at the same time on hand and can do a volume-matched comparison, I don't give much about potential minor sound changes because of changing the firmware. Our auditive memory is easy to fool and the time it takes to change FWs is way too long for an objective comparison.



> Must admit Ibasso really disapointed me with the DX80....it really isn't an evolution after dx50-90 promise and a big unfortunate change in DAP ideology, as if they want to conform to other DAP style, wich is a big error, Ibasso was having unique product before and now with the disastrous DX80 I feel they lost the DX50-90 fan base they have and in some aspect betray them with a DAP that is the opposite of the other DX serie, DX80 is way too big and heavy, sound inferior to DX90 in every aspect, have a warmish bassy sound, is quite ugly like to severe looking, have a too big screen that is of no use (gain is better with a switch), clumsy UI, buton that can be press by error, and NO CHANGEABLE battery and not friendly casing for futur need to manualy change the battery if we need too=trashable DAP with low life span. For such a big DAP we can hope for big amping, but its just a little more powerfull than DX90.



I agree that the DX90 is superior - but for me, it's mainly because of the DX80's strong hissing with sensitive IEMs and occasional low frequency thump when changing songs or pressing play/pause.
Other than that, I find it to be an improvement over the DX50 (that I ended selling within one to three hours after it arrived when I bought it) for the following reasons:

no small sub-bass roll-off with low impedance loads
lower output impedance
two micro SD slots (well, but no internal memory)
higher res screen
track counter implemented in the GUI (they have yet to do that for the DX90/50)
I have to admit that I quite like its design and form factor - sure, it's longer than the DX50/90, but at least for my hands and fingers, the button layout is ergonomic.
Replaceable batteries have never been all that important to me, but I can see why people might prefer them over built-in and less easily replaceable batteries.


----------



## toddy0191

gugman said:


> as already said, remove those arms and fit will be great !



Just a heads up to anyone in the UK,  but the kef m200 are only £59.50 on Amazon UK currently.


----------



## gugman

toddy0191 said:


> Just a heads up to anyone in the UK,  but the kef m200 are only £59.50 on Amazon UK currently.



still a very good price !!!!!!


----------



## gugman

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...hibiki-limited-hibiki-special-version.868846/

new shozy iem coming !


----------



## Slater

gugman said:


> yeap !
> 
> but since removing those stupid secure arms now it fits perfectly well !



Photo?


----------



## shahkhan

Plz suggest a bugdet chi-fi earphones for office use, with easy fit and sturdy built.....


----------



## TimeSnow

shahkhan said:


> Plz suggest a bugdet chi-fi earphones for office use, with easy fit and sturdy built.....



Depends what you mean by budget, but people often start with KZ ZSTs, or even KZ ZS5s.

Universally available, decent quality, and far better sound than their price would suggest.


----------



## griff06

So i know this has probably been addressed a few times but how do you tell between ZS5 v1 and v2? I have the ZS5 but do not have a clue which version.. I know i could scroll back theough the posts but if someone happens to know and can comment it is easier than scanning 941 pages. Many thanks in advance


----------



## vladstef

griff06 said:


> So i know this has probably been addressed a few times but how do you tell between ZS5 v1 and v2? I have the ZS5 but do not have a clue which version.. I know i could scroll back theough the posts but if someone happens to know and can comment it is easier than scanning 941 pages. Many thanks in advance



Remove tips and shine light in the nozzle. Behind the metal mesh, there is either 1 or 2 circles which reflect light back - these are balanced armature drivers. You will only see the circles at a certain angle, but at that angle they will be very clearly visible. Version 2 has 2 of these, version 1 has only 1 (usually slightly off center in the nozzle).
The best way for me was to put my phone with flashlight right next to my face and distance the ZS5 a bit trying to angle the nozzle exactly towards the flashlight.


----------



## vladstef

Here are 2 photos of version 1 for reference. You obviously don't need to remove the mesh like on the second picture.


----------



## griff06

vladstef said:


> Here are 2 photos of version 1 for reference. You obviously don't need to remove the mesh like on the second picture.


Ah thats great, thanks for that ill check when i get in. So v2 is suppoed to be superior in sound i guess.

Thanks again happy new year!


----------



## paulindss

griff06 said:


> Ah thats great, thanks for that ill check when i get in. So v2 is suppoed to be superior in sound i guess.
> 
> Thanks again happy new year!



The general impression is that people actually prefer the sound of v1. The claim ia that V2 has too much treble. But that is up to you, there are people that like the V2 more than the v1 too.


----------



## Ducsidu (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi guys!
Last time I bought an earphone I got help from here, so I'm trying again. My MEMT X5's left part seemed to have died today, so I'm looking for another budget option. Is there any other best buy under $20 or should I just order a new one?
I mainly listen to electronic music (house, trap, some dubstep) and hip-hop, r'n'b. So bass and low-ends are important to me.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DBaldock9

Ducsidu said:


> Hi guys!
> Last time I bought an earphone I got help from here, so I'm trying again. My MEMT X5's left part seemed to have died today, so I'm looking for another budget option. Is there any other best buy under $20 or should I just order a new one?
> I mainly listen to electronic music (house, trap, some dubstep) and hip-hop, r'n'b. So bass and low-ends are important to me.
> Thanks in advance!



I don't have too many earphones in the $20 range, but I do have the MEMT X5, and the DZAT DF-10 [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DZA...Earbuds-Auriculares-with-Mic/32816829428.html ].
Both sound good, and I think the DZAT cable may be a little more robust.


----------



## Slater

Ducsidu said:


> Hi guys!
> Last time I bought an earphone I got help from here, so I'm trying again. My MEMT X5's left part seemed to have died today, so I'm looking for another budget option. Is there any other best buy under $20 or should I just order a new one?
> I mainly listen to electronic music (house, trap, some dubstep) and hip-hop, r'n'b. So bass and low-ends are important to me.
> Thanks in advance!



What kind of treble do you like? Rolled off? Bright?


----------



## Ducsidu

DBaldock9 said:


> I don't have too many earphones in the $20 range, but I do have the MEMT X5, and the DZAT DF-10 [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DZA...Earbuds-Auriculares-with-Mic/32816829428.html ].
> Both sound good, and I think the DZAT cable may be a little more robust.



Checked the DZAT out and they say the sub-bass is weak on them. Is it true in your experience? If so, then these might not be for me.



Slater said:


> What kind of treble do you like? Rolled off? Bright?



I honestly have no idea, sorry. I tried reading about these and can't decide. Can you either help in deciding or recommend earphones without knowing this?


----------



## DBaldock9

Ducsidu said:


> Checked the DZAT out and they say the sub-bass is weak on them. Is it true in your experience? If so, then these might not be for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea, sorry. I tried reading about these and can't decide. Can you either help in deciding or recommend earphones without knowing this?



The DF-10 actually seems to have more low Bass than the X5 (always dependent on using the right tip, and getting a good seal).
I'm using after-market silicone tips on both of them - either JVC Spiral Dot (L), or some Large tips I ordered from Penon Audio.


----------



## Slater (Sep 17, 2018)

Ducsidu said:


> I honestly have no idea, sorry. I tried reading about these and can't decide. Can you either help in deciding or recommend earphones without knowing this?



Well, let's talk about the MEMT X5, since that's what you are coming from as a reference.

Did you love everything about the X5, or were there things you didn't like about it?

Do you like the "down" wearing style of IEMs like the X5, or would you consider a behind the ear style too?

I only used my X5 for sleeping due to it's small size. But there are better sounding IEMs available.

Also, I'm not sure if you're aware or not, but there's 2 different versions of the X5 now (the original one which you have based on the age of your X5), and an updated version with different tuning. So keep in mind that if you DO get another X5, it will sound different than the one you have now.


----------



## Ducsidu

DBaldock9 said:


> The DF-10 actually seems to have more low Bass than the X5 (always dependent on using the right tip, and getting a good seal).
> I'm using after-market silicone tips on both of them - either JVC Spiral Dot (L), or some Large tips I ordered from Penon Audio.



I have a few extra KZ tips, which were also recommended like half a year ago. They didn't fit the X5 well, but they improved the bass on my old (backup) Xiaomi Piston 3, so I guess they would be good for the DF-10 as well.
Thanks, I'll do some reading and consider these.



Slater said:


> Well, let's talk about the MEMT X5, since that's what you are coming from as a reference.
> 
> Did you love everything about the X5, or were there things you didn't like about it?
> 
> ...



I got mine in May 2017, so it's probably the older version. I actually got a friend who I recommended it to, and he got it a month or so ago, so I can try the new one out. Would you consider it worse or better?
I would be okay with behind the ear style as well. 
I am not a big audiophile, and I don't have a lot of other references in sound, but one thing I noticed the X5 was lacking is soundstage. Not sure if a better soundstage is available in this category, but that would be nice. 
The TD08 does look promising, but it's a bit over my budget.


----------



## TheEndGame

Got the Bosshifi B8 and I love it so far. Got a problem with Left/Right channel balance though. Everything seems louder on the left. Is there any way to fix this? Also does the HM5 pads fit on this?


----------



## paulindss (Jan 2, 2018)

Stumbled upun these in Aliexpress. Unfortunaly i can't ordem them and i got no information on the web. But one thing i know, these looks gorgeous and Very well constructed. It goes for 15$. A bealtiful design. 32ohm dynamic driver with 3 holes in the back    that they call "triple balanced" maybe something to create airyness.


  


POYATU HiFi Stereo Earphone Hi-Res Audio Earbuds Triple Balanced ie80 Tune DJ Metal Headset for Xiaomi/iPhone/Samsung Phones
http://s.aliexpress.com/qaeiIzYN?fromSns=Copiar para a área de transferência
(from AliExpress Android)

They can be decent, or garbage, or amazing.

Edit: are they a knock off of something ?


----------



## Slater (Jan 3, 2018)

Ducsidu said:


> I got mine in May 2017, so it's probably the older version. I actually got a friend who I recommended it to, and he got it a month or so ago, so I can try the new one out. Would you consider it worse or better?
> I would be okay with behind the ear style as well.
> I am not a big audiophile, and I don't have a lot of other references in sound, but one thing I noticed the X5 was lacking is soundstage. Not sure if a better soundstage is available in this category, but that would be nice.
> The TD08 does look promising, but it's a bit over my budget.



The only thing to keep in mind with soundstage is that generally speaking, the IEMs with wide soundstage are also usually open or semi-open (which means they have poor isolation). That generally means others around you can hear your music and you can hear external sounds leaking in as well. Whether this is an issue for you only you will know.

With that said, a few great choices IMO would be (in no particular order):

EMI CI-880 Hybrid - Also known as the 'water drop' on some sites, it runs anywhere from $9.99 on sale to about $18 regular price. Excellent sound, decent soundstage, excellent build. _They are light on the bass with the included stock tips, but using KZ Starline tips totally solves that issue._
Einsear T2 - $10 and has a *nice* wide soundstage, easy to drive, and great sound for the price. Well worth $10.
KZ ZS5 - *great* soundstage, great bass, and it is within your price range. Some find the treble too sharp/bright however, but you can do a few easy things to address if it is a problem for you. It sounds fine to me though. Note some people hate/bash the ZS5, but the majority of people love it (myself included). It has a removable cable, so you can swap out the stock cable for an upgraded silver plated cable, or even a Bluetooth cable option. The price of the ZS5 ranges from $12ish on sale to $20ish regular price.
Xiaomi Piston "Fresh Version". I recently picked this up for $3.99 with a coupon code at Gearbest, and lemme tell you I was quite impressed for the measly $4 cost. However, for the best sound you'll need to lift up the mesh screens on the nozzle (using a sewing needle or thumb tack) and remove the foam plug they stuff down inside of the nozzle (then stick the mesh screens back onto the nozzle). It takes 30 seconds to modify, and can be done with literally zero skill level. Once modified, it sounds great with the genres you listed, and it's easy to drive with a cell phone as a music source. Soundstage is average, but certainly not bad. It's well constructed and comfortable to wear.
I think you'd be more than pleased with any of the ones in the above list, given your comments on sound signature, genres, budget, your overall goals, and your level of expertise.

I'm sure others will have some good suggestions as well - there's just tons and tons of great choices in ChiFi right now. Keep in mind that when it boils down to it, a lot of it is really splitting hairs between things 95% of non-audiophiles wouldn't even hear. In other words, if you walked up to 95% of the generic Joes on the street, and let them listen to any of the IEMs in the above list (as well as the dozen other IEM recommendations you're likely to get), their jaws would drop and all would say "wow that sounds really good". But ask the "enthusiastic" Head-Fiers/audiophiles and you'll get answers like "well this has more a bit more warmth in the vocals", "but that one has better instrument layering", "and this other one has slightly better extension". The choices are desire to "make the right choice" can get mind boggling, so don't get too caught up in the minuscule differences.

Another helpful, trustworthy, and honest resource is @Vidal's site: http://www.aproear.co.uk/review-list/

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Slater (Jan 3, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Stumbled upun these in Aliexpress. Unfortunaly i can't ordem them and i got no information on the web. But one thing i know, these looks gorgeous and Very well constructed. It goes for 15$. A bealtiful design. 32ohm dynamic driver with 3 holes in the back    that they call "triple balanced" maybe something to create airyness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FYI, that "triple balanced" is just Chinglish marketing gibberish (like "fever sound", etc).

I've also seen it referred to as "triple frequency division" and similar nonsense/unreliable terms. In my experience, it basically means it has all 3 frequency ranges represented - bass, midrange, and treble. It almost always never means "neutral" or "balanced" in the sense that we use it around here.



Earphone/Headphone listings on Aliexpress are full of hilarious gibberish like that (which unfortunately isn't helpful).

Bottom line is that someone has to be a guinea pig, try it out, and report to the rest of us if it's a gem or a turd sandwich.

With that said, I do like the looks of that IEM - specifically the numerous vent holes are always promising, because it usually signals at least some tuning went into the design.

Also, they must be made by someone else and private labeled out to Poyatu (and others), because here's the identical IEM only with Faaeal branding: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...ty-Music-Earphone-HIFI-Sport/32843923788.html


----------



## RvTrav

Banggood.com has the Auglamour F100 Preorder sale price $12.99.  Zinc Alloy body with biological composite diaphragm. Body appear to be similar shape to the RT1. Shipping estimated after 10 Jan.


----------



## HiFiChris (Jan 3, 2018)

My take on the FiiO Q1 MkII: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2018/01/fiio-q1-mkii-review.html#more



This little fella offers quite a lot for relatively little money. And that digital volume control (yes, it's digital) is awesome.


----------



## chi-fi mel

Slater said:


> The only thing to keep in mind with soundstage is that generally speaking, the IEMs with wide soundstage are also usually open or semi-open (which means they have poor isolation). That generally means others around you can hear your music and you can hear external sounds leaking in as well. Whether this is an issue for you only you will know.
> 
> With that said, a few great choices IMO would be (in no particular order):
> 
> ...


I'd be careful about doing a general recommendation of the EMI CI-880 Hybrid because if someone values bass they are going to want no part of it.


----------



## superuser1

HiFiChris said:


> My take on the FiiO Q1 MkII: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2018/01/fiio-q1-mkii-review.html#more
> 
> 
> 
> This little fella offers quite a lot for relatively little. And that digital volume control (yes, it's digital) is awesome.


I found it to be muddy with a brief 10 minute listen. What did i do wrong is what im wondering.


----------



## SilverLodestar

HiFiChris said:


> My take on the FiiO Q1 MkII: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2018/01/fiio-q1-mkii-review.html#more
> 
> 
> 
> This little fella offers quite a lot for relatively little. And that digital volume control (yes, it's digital) is awesome.


Funny, I literally just got my Fidue A65 (of the same color) in the mail today. I actually don’t own a single DAC/AMP since my Topping NX2s stopped working with my iPhone 6s... Would you recommend this for mobile use for someone who has little knowledge of DACs?


----------



## HiFiChris

SilverLodestar said:


> Funny, I literally just got my Fidue A65 (of the same color) in the mail today. I actually don’t own a single DAC/AMP since my Topping NX2s stopped working with my iPhone 6s... Would you recommend this for mobile use for someone who has little knowledge of DACs?



Your iPhone is already a good source and the Fidue isn't a critical load (quite linear impedance response, no very low impedance, good sensitivity), so using an external amp or DAC with your iPhone doesn't make much sense from an objective point of view.


----------



## Dobrescu George

HiFiChris said:


> My take on the FiiO Q1 MkII: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2018/01/fiio-q1-mkii-review.html#more
> 
> 
> 
> This little fella offers quite a lot for relatively little. And that digital volume control (yes, it's digital) is awesome.



Please do it for me, take some free time and spend it to rest and relax 

It should still be holidays in there, you should really relax more XD 

Also, awesome review 



superuser1 said:


> I found it to be muddy with a brief 10 minute listen. What did i do wrong is what im wondering.



Probably you did nothing wrong, but you compare / compared it to something like iDSD BL, it is normal to feel that iDSD BL is more detailed


----------



## superuser1

Dobrescu George said:


> Probably you did nothing wrong, but you compare / compared it to something like iDSD BL, it is normal to feel that iDSD BL is more detailed


You may be right 
and dont forget the zx300


----------



## djmakemynight

Ducsidu said:


> Hi guys!
> Last time I bought an earphone I got help from here, so I'm trying again. My MEMT X5's left part seemed to have died today, so I'm looking for another budget option. Is there any other best buy under $20 or should I just order a new one?
> I mainly listen to electronic music (house, trap, some dubstep) and hip-hop, r'n'b. So bass and low-ends are important to me.
> Thanks in advance!



I would love to recommend the UiiSii CM5 but it will go above 20 if I am not wrong. They have really lush bass. I am using them for EDM and hip hop. The sound signature is very unique from what I own so far.


----------



## Ducsidu

djmakemynight said:


> I would love to recommend the UiiSii CM5 but it will go above 20 if I am not wrong. They have really lush bass. I am using them for EDM and hip hop. The sound signature is very unique from what I own so far.





Slater said:


> The only thing to keep in mind with soundstage is that generally speaking, the IEMs with wide soundstage are also usually open or semi-open (which means they have poor isolation). That generally means others around you can hear your music and you can hear external sounds leaking in as well. Whether this is an issue for you only you will know.
> 
> With that said, a few great choices IMO would be (in no particular order):
> 
> ...



Thanks to you both, I'll read up on these decide on one soon.
Slater, I am sure I'm closer to the generic Joe, than to an audiophile, so most of these would be a good choice for me, I am just trying to get value for my money


----------



## ivo001

Ducsidu said:


> I have a few extra KZ tips, which were also recommended like half a year ago. They didn't fit the X5 well, but they improved the bass on my old (backup) Xiaomi Piston 3, so I guess they would be good for the DF-10 as well.
> Thanks, I'll do some reading and consider these.
> 
> 
> ...



You could consider the Xiaomi Piston V3 maybe.
I always liked the packaging and remote on those, and from what I remember they have decent bass.
Altough with every Piston I had, 1 side of the cable broke anywhere between 5-15 months of usage.


----------



## Ducsidu

ivo001 said:


> You could consider the Xiaomi Piston V3 maybe.
> I always liked the packaging and remote on those, and from what I remember they have decent bass.
> Altough with every Piston I had, 1 side of the cable broke anywhere between 5-15 months of usage.



I have a Piston 3 as a backup, so I'll be using it for a while now. They are not bad, but I liked the MEMT X5 much more, especially the fit.


----------



## Slater (Jan 3, 2018)

chi-fi mel said:


> I'd be careful about doing a general recommendation of the EMI CI-880 Hybrid because if someone values bass they are going to want no part of it.



True, I sometimes forget what they sounded like before putting on KZ Starline tips. With Starlines they are a different animal - plenty of hard hitting bass.

Thanks for mentioning that - I edited my post and clarified that.


----------



## Slater

Ducsidu said:


> I have a Piston 3 as a backup, so I'll be using it for a while now. They are not bad, but I liked the MEMT X5 much more, especially the fit.



Yeah, the X5 is an extremely comfortable IEM. It's going to be hard to beat in that respect.


----------



## Slater

Ducsidu said:


> Thanks to you both, I'll read up on these decide on one soon.
> Slater, I am sure I'm closer to the generic Joe, than to an audiophile, so most of these would be a good choice for me, I am just trying to get value for my money



You got it friend.

Also, I'll second the UiiSii CM5. It's comfortable, looks great, and sounds great. For $20 (usually black is the cheapest), it's a lot of bang for the buck - definitely an upgrade to the 1st gen MEMT X5.

Here's a more in-depth summary of the CM5: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-778#post-13737081

It's tip-dependent as well, and I got significantly better fit and upgraded sound with KZ Starline tips than the included stock tips. If you don't already have Starline tips, they can be bought for under $1 on Aliexpress.

Good luck, and let us know what you end up with!


----------



## chi-fi mel

Slater said:


> True, I sometimes forget what they sounded like before putting on KZ Starline tips. With Starlines they are a different animal - plenty of hard hitting bass.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning that - I edited my post and clarified that.


I just removed the spinfits from my EMI CI-880 Hybrid and replaced them with Starlines, with poor results. I've tried a long list of tips on the EMI CI-880 Hybrid and none have resulted in satisfactory bass.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> The only thing to keep in mind with soundstage is that generally speaking, the IEMs with wide soundstage are also usually open or semi-open (which means they have poor isolation). That generally means others around you can hear your music and you can hear external sounds leaking in as well. Whether this is an issue for you only you will know.
> 
> With that said, a few great choices IMO would be (in no particular order):
> 
> ...


two other bargains i'd look at for a bassy phone would be the boarseman kr49 and the senzer h1 (which are a giveaway for $9.99 on amazon).


----------



## Ducsidu

Slater said:


> You got it friend.
> 
> Also, I'll second the UiiSii CM5. It's comfortable, looks great, and sounds great. For $20 (usually black is the cheapest), it's a lot of bang for the buck - definitely an upgrade to the 1st gen MEMT X5.
> 
> ...



The CM5 looks good from your summary, yeah. I've got a lot of KZ Starline tips, I am using them with my Piston 3 as well.
Thanks again, I'll do my research on all these great recommendations.




loomisjohnson said:


> two other bargains i'd look at for a bassy phone would be the boarseman kr49 and the senzer h1 (which are a giveaway for $9.99 on amazon).



Unfortunately, Amazon doesn't ship to my country, or it is very expensive, so the Senzer is out, but the KR49 seems good, thanks!


----------



## toddy0191

chi-fi mel said:


> I just removed the spinfits from my EMI CI-880 Hybrid and replaced them with Starlines, with poor results. I've tried a long list of tips on the EMI CI-880 Hybrid and none have resulted in satisfactory bass.


 

I wear mine up inserted deep with the starlines and have to agree with @Slater that the bass is definitely there. 

I also have them on my CM5s too which are amazing value. 

I'm finding it hard to choose which of my recent earphone purchases to listen to out of the CM5s ZS6s or the B100s as they're all great in their own niche.


----------



## Slater

toddy0191 said:


> I wear mine up inserted deep with the starlines and have to agree with @Slater that the bass is definitely there.
> 
> I also have them on my CM5s too which are amazing value.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to choose which of my recent earphone purchases to listen to out of the CM5s ZS6s or the B100s as they're all great in their own niche.



Yup, deep insertion and proper seal is the key to unlocking the awesome bass of EMI CI-880 Hybrid.

That’s why I like the Starlines. They fit my ears perfectly, and grip tightly.


----------



## Vin$ent (Jan 3, 2018)

What do you do when the nozzle is so big that it hits the opening of your ear canal and you simply can't get deep enough fit with regular tips? Small triple or dual flange or a spinfit twin blade? Regular spinfits help with the seal but for me they take away too much from mids, treble and reduce the size of the soundstage considerably.

My T2's are lacking almost all of the low end because of poor fit caused by the 5,5mm wide, straight, short nozzle. Also need to bump up the volume way higher than with any of my other iems. IT01 has the same 5,5mm width but thankfully the different angle allows me to get a proper seal with starlines, still need to fiddle with them from time to time if I'm moving around, though.

I wish all of them had the Tennmak Pro/Shure style fit


----------



## HungryPanda

I tend to use triple flanges in such cases


----------



## SilverLodestar

HiFiChris said:


> Your iPhone is already a good source and the Fidue isn't a critical load (quite linear impedance response, no very low impedance, good sensitivity), so using an external amp or DAC with your iPhone doesn't make much sense from an objective point of view.


That is very true, the Fidue are extremely easy to drive, but I’m looking for a DAC so I can possibly get either the Final Audio Heaven II or VI, which I’ve read are both very source dependent.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Vin$ent said:


> What do you do when the nozzle is so big that it hits the opening of your ear canal and you simply can't get deep enough fit with regular tips? Small triple or dual flange or a spinfit twin blade? Regular spinfits help with the seal but for me they take away too much from mids, treble and reduce the size of the soundstage considerably.
> 
> My T2's are lacking almost all of the low end because of poor fit caused by the 5,5mm wide, straight, short nozzle. Also need to bump up the volume way higher than with any of my other iems. IT01 has the same 5,5mm width but thankfully the different angle allows me to get a proper seal with starlines, still need to fiddle with them from time to time if I'm moving around, though.
> 
> I wish all of them had the Tennmak Pro/Shure style fit


Are you talking about the Tin Audio T2?


----------



## Slater (Jan 3, 2018)

Vin$ent said:


> What do you do when the nozzle is so big that it hits the opening of your ear canal and you simply can't get deep enough fit with regular tips? Small triple or dual flange or a spinfit twin blade? Regular spinfits help with the seal but for me they take away too much from mids, treble and reduce the size of the soundstage considerably.
> 
> My T2's are lacking almost all of the low end because of poor fit caused by the 5,5mm wide, straight, short nozzle. Also need to bump up the volume way higher than with any of my other iems. IT01 has the same 5,5mm width but thankfully the different angle allows me to get a proper seal with starlines, still need to fiddle with them from time to time if I'm moving around, though.
> 
> I wish all of them had the Tennmak Pro/Shure style fit



When the nozzles are *ridiculously* large, such as Pioneer CH9T or the KZ HDS2, I often have to go down to the next size smaller tip. For example, I normally use a M size tip, so I switch to a S size tip. It usually ends up fitting the same way, because the large nozzle takes up more room inside of the ear canal (so less silicone tip is needed to fill the gaps and seal).

The other option is double or triple flange tips, but those usually make my ears itch bad, so I try to only use them when absolutely necessary.


----------



## hydroid

Received this TRN V10 and it's very dissapointing..sound is so veiled. No subbass, recessed mids and extremely harsh/peircing highs. I've sealed the vents and dampened the BA's nozzle with a tiny sponge foam and still sounds very bad. KZ ZST sounds even better night and day difference. The only positive thing is the fit and seal to my ears. Better save your money and get the pioneer ch9t or ibasso it01.


----------



## SilverLodestar

hydroid said:


> Received this TRN V10 and it's very dissapointing..sound is so veiled. No subbass, recessed mids and extremely harsh/peircing highs. I've sealed the vents and dampened the BA's nozzle with a tiny sponge foam and still sounds very bad. KZ ZST sounds even better night and day difference. The only positive thing is the fit and seal to my ears. Better save your money and get the pioneer ch9t or ibasso it01.


Welp, the TRN V10 are now scratched off the list. 

How do the Pioneer CH9T sound, in your opinion? I’ve seen them before and they look very comfortable.


----------



## hydroid

SilverLodestar said:


> Welp, the TRN V10 are now scratched off the list.
> 
> How do the Pioneer CH9T sound, in your opinion? I’ve seen them before and they look very comfortable.



I really liked the CH9T's sound quality, it fits very well to my preference. Neutral to slight bright sound signature. I really like the sparkle and detail representation of the CH9T and no harshness or sibilance. IMO, subbass doesn't go as deep as the ibasso IT01 but the mid-bass is what I really like on the ch9t. The fit is great and comfortable as well. Based on my experience, It's also not source-dependent, it sounds great whether from a smartphone or dedicated DAP.  Unfortunately, I prefer the Ibasso IT01 over the CH9T in general.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

superuser1 said:


> I found it to be muddy with a brief 10 minute listen. What did i do wrong is what im wondering.


Did you use DAC or just amping?

Amping isn't that good, especially non-balanced one, power of phone out is just absurdly low and will perhaps benifit IEM but no more than 64ohm headphones for sure....
On another hand, I really adore how it sound as a dac using balanced out tough, and it do not sound congested at all, perhaps if you use bass gain but I even love little warmness it give and think its really a good bass gain that do not create distortion to earphones. No sure about line out if its a true one because you can still use volume control with it. About volume control, i'm not a big fan of how easy it can be turn in a pocket....have lot of bad experience with it were it turn on at max volume by accident and barely make explode my head.


----------



## HiFiChris (Jan 4, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> That is very true, the Fidue are extremely easy to drive, but I’m looking for a DAC so I can possibly get either the Final Audio Heaven II or VI, which I’ve read are both very source dependent.



Good options would be the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII and ifi micro iDSD. Both have got traditional analogue volume control though.
The JDC C5D would be a good option as well.

They are closer to the "ideal" since their output impedance is even closer to 0 Ohms (well, in case of the iDSD, this is only true if no iEMatch is activated).

Depending on the FADs' impedance response though, it might even be that the FiiO's 1.3 Ohms won't lead to any tonal changes yet.


----------



## paulindss

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1779#post-13953687

I think that zsr have the same Shell as trn V10. See pics in the post above.


----------



## Skullophile

Can Brainwavz B100 owners have a listen to their set and comment on the imaging.
I have been listening and want to know if my findings are similar to yours.


----------



## toddy0191 (Jan 4, 2018)

Skullophile said:


> Can Brainwavz B100 owners have a listen to their set and comment on the imaging.
> I have been listening and want to know if my findings are similar to yours.



I think they image well with each instrument in orchestral recordings appearing in a natural space.

With regards to your earlier comment about them lacking extension at both ends,  have you been inserting  them deep?

I made that mistake initially and after pulling them out a little I could hear sub bass and lovely treble, but prior to that they sounded  like a muddled mess.


----------



## Skullophile

I did tip roll and the sub bass showed up. Nice texture but does not reach as deep as I've heard. 
If the bass does reach to 50hz there is very little of it.
Same with the top end, To my ears the treble rolls off at the very top.
I have phones that extend further at both ends. Although full treble extension can cause fatigue which the B100 does not.
I find them a little warmer than (from memory) an ety. I am guessing this is due to the treble roll off rather than the bass.
Also a tad darker than neutral from the roll off.
I'm surprised about how good the imaging is in the medium sized stage, especially considering the price.


----------



## DBaldock9

Skullophile said:


> I did tip roll and the sub bass showed up. Nice texture but does not reach as deep as I've heard.
> If the bass does reach to 50hz there is very little of it.
> Same with the top end, To my ears the treble rolls off at the very top.
> I have phones that extend further at both ends. Although full treble extension can cause fatigue which the B100 does not.
> ...



You can verify the actual lower & upper frequencies, by visiting this website -  http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php


----------



## Skullophile

Thanks DBaldock9, I took the test. The bass test I could hear it at 30hz and then it steadily got louder all the way to 200hz.
With the treble test I could hear it at 16k and it got a little louder and then softer towards 8k.


----------



## Skullophile

Took the same test with my T-Peos H300 and can hear 20hz but again 16khz up top so that seems like the limit of my hearing on the top end.


----------



## toddy0191

Skullophile said:


> Thanks DBaldock9, I took the test. The bass test I could hear it at 30hz and then it steadily got louder all the way to 200hz.
> With the treble test I could hear it at 16k and it got a little louder and then softer towards 8k.



I don't think I can hear much above  14-15hz so might explain why I'm satisfied with them and also not too bothered by the ZS6 treble.


----------



## DBaldock9

toddy0191 said:


> I don't think I can hear much above  14-15hz so might explain why I'm satisfied with them and also not too bothered by the ZS6 treble.



Same here - my hearing only goes out to 13KHz - 14KHz, so the elevated "V-shaped" response from some of my earphones doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Vincent_Song

ivo001 said:


> What are the prices of these? Is it really $3980?


Yes,3980 in HKD


----------



## snip3r77

DBaldock9 said:


> Same here - my hearing only goes out to 13KHz - 14KHz, so the elevated "V-shaped" response from some of my earphones doesn't really bother me.


Lol no problem with the new zs6


----------



## rockingthearies (Jan 5, 2018)

Just received the S2000 today, for USD20 you can't really complain. Whether it beats iems in the USD100 range, I doubt but it is a very strong competitor. I do prefer my CH9T over these. Of course bearing in mind I have yet to burn these in.

Oh and the comfort of these beats all the iems i own thus far maybe even the KZ ZS3. The iems are light and fit my ears almost perfectly. It does not feel intrusive at all


----------



## skajohyros

snip3r77 said:


> Lol no problem with the new zs6



The high treble doesn't bother me as much as the sssssss on some tracks.


----------



## loomisjohnson

rockingthearies said:


> Just received the S2000 today, for USD20 you can't really complain. Whether it beats iems in the USD100 range, I doubt but it is a very strong competitor. I do prefer my CH9T over these. Of course bearing in mind I have yet to burn these in.
> 
> Oh and the comfort of these beats all the iems i own thus far maybe even the KZ ZS3. The iems are light and fit my ears almost perfectly. It does not feel intrusive at all


agree on all counts--will be posting my review of aproear shortly. i do stress that deep insertion/seal is critical with these--they can sound tinny otherwise--optimally shod they are very likeable and like you said, damn comfortable (they make me reluctant to go back to big clunkers like the kz5). at $19.99, they debunk the myth that we can't compete with budget chifi.


----------



## ruckus1027

This might seem like a dumb question, but how do you guys have your TinAudio T2s oriented? My original gut feeling was that Red band meant Right channel, but didn't quite feel right and wasn't seating deep enough.  I have to use the foam tips to get them to seal properly, but I don't really like to use foams, and prefer silicon tips.  I tried it the other way and seems to seat deeper.  

FYI Red=Right would be A orientation. B seems to fit me better.


----------



## DBaldock9

ruckus1027 said:


> This might seem like a dumb question, but how do you guys have your TinAudio T2s oriented? My original gut feeling was that Red band meant Right channel, but didn't quite feel right and wasn't seating deep enough.  I have to use the foam tips to get them to seal properly, but I don't really like to use foams, and prefer silicon tips.  I tried it the other way and seems to seat deeper.
> 
> FYI Red=Right would be A orientation. B seems to fit me better.



For the asymmetrical type of earphones (like the T2): 

Red = Right = When you're wearing them with the cable hanging down
Blue = Left = When you're wearing them with the cable hanging down

Red = Left = When you're wearing them with the cable over-the-ear
Blue = Right = When you're wearing them with the cable over-the-ear


----------



## ruckus1027

DBaldock9 said:


> For the asymmetrical type of earphones (like the T2):
> 
> Red = Right = When you're wearing them with the cable hanging down
> Blue = Left = When you're wearing them with the cable hanging down
> ...



That makes sense now.  Thanks for that!


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 5, 2018)

ruckus1027 said:


> This might seem like a dumb question, but how do you guys have your TinAudio T2s oriented? My original gut feeling was that Red band meant Right channel, but didn't quite feel right and wasn't seating deep enough.  I have to use the foam tips to get them to seal properly, but I don't really like to use foams, and prefer silicon tips.  I tried it the other way and seems to seat deeper.
> 
> FYI Red=Right would be A orientation. B seems to fit me better.


It actually suppose to be RED-Right, BLUE-Left according to the color code for general stereo wires. BUT, I found out through the seller and my purchase in China that the company is sporting them BLUE-Right, RED-Left when wearing them straight down and RED-Right, BLUE-Left when you wrap them around your ears, which makes more sense after the sellers explanation.

....Hope this helps.


----------



## lior777

hey
what is best iem for classical,  vocal male ?


----------



## PlantsmanTX

loomisjohnson said:


> i do stress that deep insertion/seal is critical with these--they can sound tinny otherwise--optimally shod they are very likeable and like you said, damn comfortable (they make me reluctant to go back to big clunkers like the kz5). at $19.99, they debunk the myth that we can't compete with budget chifi.



What tips are you using with these? I couldn't get deep insertion with any of the included tips, or any others I have. I had the best luck with wider, flatter tips like medium large sized Spiral Dots and especially the wide, flat tips that came with my Fiio EX1 2nd Gens. They're the largest ones on the right in this picture:





They're actually really difficult to attach to the EX1s because the holes in the stems are so narrow, but they easily and securely fit the S2000s and the even more narrow nozzles of the Brainwavz B100s.


----------



## Vidal

Limiting my IEM listening at the moment due to a long term inner ear issue, but wanted to share my thoughts on the TRN V10.

They are piercingly bright at the highest frequencies (and that's comparing with VE Duke) plus they have a weird uneven presentation with certain device combinations. Very disappointing for the price.


----------



## loomisjohnson

PlantsmanTX said:


> What tips are you using with these? I couldn't get deep insertion with any of the included tips, or any others I have. I had the best luck with wider, flatter tips like medium large sized Spiral Dots and especially the wide, flat tips that came with my Fiio EX1 2nd Gens. They're the largest ones on the right in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm using the largest size spiral dots as well--the included tips are no good. as i've probably stated before, it's imperative to get deep insertion a good seal or these will sound tinny. actually, it's good to get deep insertion in most things in life.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

loomisjohnson said:


> i'm using the largest size spiral dots as well--the included tips are no good. as i've probably stated before, it's imperative to get deep insertion a good seal or these will sound tinny. actually, it's good to get deep insertion in most things in life.


...heard that, LOL.

The Fiio tips are 14mm in diameter like the largest Spiral Dots. They bring out the bass a bit more than the 13mm ML size Spiral Dots I have, but the Spiral Dots may sound a little smoother overall. In any case, the S2000s have more bass- and cleaner bass- than I expected.


----------



## CoiL

HiFiChris said:


> Finally, my iBasso IT01 review is published: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/12/ibasso-it01-review-english.html#more


Thanks a LOT for that review! 



Ahmad313 said:


> NEW TFZ  KING PRO


Green looks really nice.


HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...846-Around-With-MMCX/2142033_32833049133.html
> Just got these, once I changed the tips they came alive, wonderful sounding, like a refined ZS6 (nice treble)


Weren`t they discussed long time ago and had somekind issues or not so good sound?


----------



## HungryPanda

At first I thought meh but once I got them how I like they surprised me how good they actually are


----------



## vexa

Can anyone recommend me a good IEM below $50? I listen to hip hop and 70s swing alot, probably too much. Too many brands out there, ain't got no time to try all of them one by one. I've been thinking about getting xiaomi piston IV hybrid, what do you guys think?


----------



## toddy0191 (Jan 7, 2018)

vexa said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good IEM below $50? I listen to hip hop and 70s swing alot, probably too much. Too many brands out there, ain't got no time to try all of them one by one. I've been thinking about getting xiaomi piston IV hybrid, what do you guys think?


 

Look over @Vidal  site  www.aproear.co.uk

He's got tons of impartial reviews of budget chifi. Good place to start.

I'm enjoying the KZ ZS6 st the moment which I would imagine would be great for hip hop as plenty of bass. Some people find the treble on them a bit much although I think they're fine.


----------



## vexa

toddy0191 said:


> Look over @Vidal  site  www.aproear.co.uk
> 
> He's got tons of impartial reviews of budget chifi. Good place to start.
> 
> I'm enjoying the KZ ZS6 st the moment which I would imagine would be great for hip hop as plenty of bass. Dionne people find the treble on them a bit much although I think they're fine.



I'm not really a fan of fill-your-ear iem (dunno what they're called, those iem that shaped like a nut with cable that goes on top to the the back of your ear), most of sport and professional on-stage iem just don't fit on me ears. So I prefer regular, tubular shaped iem. But thanks for the recommendation, I've had KZ ZS3 for some couple months. I love the sound but these kind of IEMs just don't fit on me.


----------



## toddy0191 (Jan 7, 2018)

vexa said:


> I'm not really a fan of fill-your-ear iem (dunno what they're called, those iem that shaped like a nut with cable that goes on top to the the back of your ear), most of sport and professional on-stage iem just don't fit on me ears. So I prefer regular, tubular shaped iem. But thanks for the recommendation, I've had KZ ZS3 for some couple months. I love the sound but these kind of IEMs just don't fit on me.



https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06Y52D5WM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_IFHuAb7EA144A

These are another favourite of mine which a lot of other people like also.  They go by a variety of names but are  usually referred to as the Emi ci880 on here.  They are hybrid  with 1 dd and 1ba.

I also love the tennmak crazy cello which is worn down too. It's a similar signature to the zs3 but sounds a lot more refined. 

Others have been going crazy about the tin audio t2 but haven't heard them myself.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 7, 2018)

Saw in Fb page of "budget audio" these earphones. They are of the same brand that makes EZ ASK and EZ ASY. But these are triple driver ! *1 DD, 1 micro dd 3,8mm and one ba*. They are currently being sold as 19$, they will got a review in igor's site soon. It seems so interesting. In taobao theres also a cheaper iem of the same brand the looks interesting, i don't know chinese, but in the photos seem's like theres a way of tuning the signature of the iem.

*"EZ" MDK-ESS ASE TRIPLE DRIVER ALI: (the photos here doesn' show the triple drivers)*
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/ASE-...&terminal_id=6f3ae0f3c3a24fcaa51da8ad919f00a5

*"EZ" MDK-ESS ASE TRIPLE DRIVER TAOBAO (photos show the driver's arrangement)*
https://detail.1688.com/offer/563158408940.html?spm=a2615.7691456.0.0.695f83eepl9jWA
*
IEM OF MDK-ESS that seems to have two signatures.*
https://detail.1688.com/offer/555481672880.html?spm=a2615.7691456.0.0.695f83eepl9jWA

Tha MDK-ESS triple driver looks so promising that i almost regret buying the ez ask.


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2018)

vexa said:


> I'm not really a fan of fill-your-ear iem (dunno what they're called, those iem that shaped like a nut with cable that goes on top to the the back of your ear), most of sport and professional on-stage iem just don't fit on me ears. So I prefer regular, tubular shaped iem. But thanks for the recommendation, I've had KZ ZS3 for some couple months. I love the sound but these kind of IEMs just don't fit on me.



For hip-hop, good choices in the small "tubular" style you're talking about would be:

Magaosi BK50
Urbanfun Hifi hybrid
KZ EDR1
KZ EDR2
Einser T2
KZ HDS3
MEMT X5
There's many other choices too, but the above list are ones I own that I'd personally recommend.

I'm sure others will chime in with other good recommendations. I see the KZ ED7, DZAT DF-10, and Svara Red recommended a lot, but I don't have any personal experience with them.


----------



## Vidal

paulindss said:


> *
> IEM OF MDK-ESS that seems to have two signatures.*
> 
> Tha MDK-ESS looks so promising that i almost regret buying the ez ask.



Looks like the QKZ KD1 which was fiddly to adjust and crap.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 7, 2018)

Vidal said:


> Looks like the QKZ KD1 which was fiddly to adjust and crap.



So they most problably are, since qkz sells rebranded iem's


----------



## vexa

Slater said:


> For hip-hop, good choices in the small "tubular" style you're talking about would be:
> 
> Magaosi BK50
> Urbanfun Hifi hybrid
> ...



Thanks alot! Within the list, only some of them available in my country:

KZ EDR1
KZ EDR2
KZ HDS3
Einsear T2
MEMT X5
DZAT DF10
and Svara Red
I think I'd go with einsear t2, because of it's attractive price tag and most reviews confirm it's quality, although it comes with pretty basic package.
All these 3 kzs are cheap, but have mixed reviews. Some say they're real good, and some say otherwise.

What about xiaomi piston IV non-HD version? Hybrid driver, cheap, comes with 3 buttons, and I've been using piston 2 since 2013, and it's build like a tank.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> Looks like the QKZ KD1 which was fiddly to adjust and crap.



You beat me to it

Don't forget the crap noodle cable


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2018)

vexa said:


> Thanks alot! Within the list, only some of them available in my country:
> 
> KZ EDR1
> KZ EDR2
> ...



Trust me, there is nothing bad about the KZ EDR1, EDR2, or HDS3. I wouldn't own multiple pairs nor recommend them if they were junk.

Plus I recently just picked up yet another spare set of EDR1 and EDR2, because they were under $4 ($3.77 shipped for the non-microphone version) - 1/3 of the price of the Einsear T2. How's that for an attractive price tag LOL?

The Einsear T2 is great too, but isn't 3xs "better" than the EDR1/EDR2 in my opinion.

I don't have any experience with the Piston 4, but I do have the Xiaomi Pro HD and also the Xiaomi Piston "Fresh Version". They are both great IEMs for the money, and the Piston "Fresh Version" is a tremendous deal for $3.99 (on sale at Gearbest with a coupon quite often). There's a piece of foam stuffed into the nozzle of the Piston "Fresh Version" though - for best sound you'll want to remove the foam using a sewing needle (a 30 second procedure). Xiaomi Pro HD can be a tad sibilant on some tracks, and some find it lacking in sub-bass (which throws off the overall balance). To improve the sub-bass, you will need to seal the front vent with a small piece of tape.

Where are you located, and were you planning on buying from Aliexpress? You should be able to get all of those IEMs from Aliexpress (including the Urbanfun Hifi hybrid, one of the best on the list).

Also, be aware that there's 2 versions of the MEMT X5 - an original version and a new version (with different tuning). I should also mention that there's 2 versions of the Urbanfun too - one is the hybrid with a grey cable, and the other is a single driver beryllium with a black cable. You'd want the hybrid with grey cable, which confuses a lot of people.


----------



## stryed

vexa said:


> Thanks alot! Within the list, only some of them available in my country:
> 
> KZ EDR1
> KZ EDR2
> ...



I've had pistons 3 and up (not the last one though) and the build quality is such that they won't last past a year. At this point in time, I'd suggest KZ ZS5 that I have been treating badly for 3 months and so far so good. The Swing IE800 is also a good choice but 1/3 died after months of use...was a gift to someone who destroys everything though!


----------



## PlantsmanTX

vexa said:


> I've had KZ ZS3 for some couple months. I love the sound but these kind of IEMs just don't fit on me.



I got the KZ ZS3s as an interim pair of earphones when I broke the Audioflys I had for 4 years. Putting them on is a bit too much of a production for me. You have to hold the earpiece in exactly the right way, put it in, rotate it forward, then hold it with the index finger of one hand while you reach over your head with the other hand and loop the cable over your ear. I irritated my ears from rotating the earpieces.


----------



## wastan

chi-fi mel said:


> I'd be careful about doing a general recommendation of the EMI CI-880 Hybrid because if someone values bass they are going to want no part of it.


The right tips resolves this issue.


----------



## vexa (Jan 7, 2018)

Slater said:


> Trust me, there is nothing bad about the KZ EDR1, EDR2, or HDS3. I wouldn't own multiple pairs nor recommend them if they were junk.
> 
> Plus I recently just picked up yet another spare set of EDR1 and EDR2, because they were under $4 ($3.77 shipped for the non-microphone version) - 1/3 of the price of the Einsear T2. How's that for an attractive price tag LOL?
> 
> ...



Damn too many options 
Now I can't even decide which one to get. I don't have fancy audio player, just cheap xiaomi phone with slight kernel-level audio modification. I listen alot to old skool hip hop like those produced by J. Dilla, and RnB stuff like jill scott, robert glasper, hiatus kaiyote, etc. I love my superlux HD 668B with fabric pads and I wish I could get something similar in IEM form so I can take it everywhere. I do like my KZ zs3 but the low / bass sector doesn't satisfy me enough. Beside, it doesn't fit properly on me. I've tried many different foam and silicon tips but the housing is a little too big for my ears.

Now about these KZs, what's the difference between these 3? They're similarly priced and I desperately tried to find one source that reviewing all of them to keep the result fair, but can't find any.

I live in Indonesia, and I'm not buying from AliExpress. Too much hassle for us Indonesian. I'm going to buy it from our local marketplace.

Now if I ask you for just one IEM based on ky liking, what would you recommend? Because, you know I'm gonna buy this online, there's no way for me to test them one by one



stryed said:


> I've had pistons 3 and up (not the last one though) and the build quality is such that they won't last past a year. At this point in time, I'd suggest KZ ZS5 that I have been treating badly for 3 months and so far so good. The Swing IE800 is also a good choice but 1/3 died after months of use...was a gift to someone who destroys everything though!



Thanks for the suggestion, but I'd like to keep nut-shaped IEM with over-the-ear cable aside for now. My inner ear is quite small, most IEM like this wouldn't fit on me.



PlantsmanTX said:


> I got the KZ ZS3s as an interim pair of earphones when I broke the Audioflys I had for 4 years. Putting them on is a bit too much of a production for me. You have to hold the earpiece in exactly the right way, put it in, rotate it forward, then hold it with the index finger of one hand while you reach over your head with the other hand and loop the cable over your ear. I irritated my ears from rotating the earpieces.



I know, too much for me. Beside, zs3's housing is too big for my inner ear, it'd either come loose, or hurt my ears.

---

Anyway, I found this Rock Zicron IEM. It's available in my country and have some good reviews too. Have you guys heard these before, and whaddya guys think?


----------



## Slater

stryed said:


> I've had pistons 3 and up (not the last one though) and the build quality is such that they won't last past a year. At this point in time, I'd suggest KZ ZS5 that I have been treating badly for 3 months and so far so good. The Swing IE800 is also a good choice but 1/3 died after months of use...was a gift to someone who destroys everything though!



OP doesn't want behind-the-ear, "custom" style (ie a 'CEIM'-style, like ZS3, ZS5, ZS6, ZST, ZSR, etc).

Must be 'barrel' bodied, down-worn earphones. So like KZ ED series, Einsear T2, MEMT X5, etc.


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2018)

vexa said:


> Damn too many options
> Now I can't even decide which one to get. I don't have fancy audio player, just cheap xiaomi phone with slight kernel-level audio modification. I listen alot to old skool hip hop like those produced by J. Dilla, and RnB stuff like jill scott, robert glasper, hiatus kaiyote, etc. I love my superlux HD 668B with fabric pads and I wish I could get something similar in IEM form so I can take it everywhere. I do like my KZ zs3 but the low / bass sector doesn't satisfy me enough. Beside, it doesn't fit properly on me. I've tried many different foam and silicon tips but the housing is a little too big for my ears.
> 
> Now about these KZs, what's the difference between these 3? They're similarly priced and I desperately tried to find one source that reviewing all of them to keep the result fair, but can't find any.
> ...



Don't waste your time with Rock Zircon - they are too fragile and the cable goes bad. I own 2 pairs, and they are both starting to get a little flaky when I move the cable in certain ways. I may or may not recable them.

Lemme ask you this - you said the ZS3 "low / bass sector doesn't satisfy me enough". What didn't satisfy you about it - do you mean that the ZS3 didn't have ENOUGH bass for your liking?

If that is true (ie the ZS3 didn't have enough bass and you want even more), then you are looking for a *basshead IEM*. According to @Vidal and @loomisjohnson, the best basshead IEMs are Tennmak Dulcimer and Boarseman KR49 (both of which are barrel style bodies like you want). I don't have either of those, but their opinions are both very reliable and trustworthy. http://www.aproear.co.uk/my-top-5-and-recommendations/

What doesn't make sense is the Superlux HD 668B - it's really bright, bass-light (especially with fabric/velour pads), and not really optimal for the genres you mentioned. But if that's the sound you want, there are IEMs with a similar sound.

Also, BTW the KZ EDR1 and EDR2 sound so close I would consider them the same. So for all intensive purposes, if you are looking for ONE website with reviews of the ones you are considering, it's going to be aproear. They have the KS EDR2, Einsear T2, KZ HDS3, HDS1, Magaosi BK50, Urbanfun Hifi, MEMT X5, Rock Zircon, and many many more.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 7, 2018)

vexa said:


> Damn too many options
> Now I can't even decide which one to get. I don't have fancy audio player, just cheap xiaomi phone with slight kernel-level audio modification. I listen alot to old skool hip hop like those produced by J. Dilla, and RnB stuff like jill scott, robert glasper, hiatus kaiyote, etc. I love my superlux HD 668B with fabric pads and I wish I could get something similar in IEM form so I can take it everywhere. I do like my KZ zs3 but the low / bass sector doesn't satisfy me enough. Beside, it doesn't fit properly on me. I've tried many different foam and silicon tips but the housing is a little too big for my ears.
> 
> Now about these KZs, what's the difference between these 3? They're similarly priced and I desperately tried to find one source that reviewing all of them to keep the result fair, but can't find any.
> ...



Zircons are loved all around the web. But guys here does'nt give too much attention to it. But you mentioned that likes to listen do Hip-hop ? Well, these are the most indicate genre to listen with them. i had one pair, and now a pair of memt x5, anothe bass monster. And from my memory i think i liked the bass more on the zircon, they have less definition then memt but has more rumble. Zircon's seem to have a problem with cable too, they don't last too long. A einsear or urbanfun, or kz edr2 will have a more balanced, well rounded sound, technicaly, but if you are a guy who likes v-shaped sound with lots of bass, you will mostly be happier with something like zircon and/or memt x5. A einsear and a zircon would make a awesome pair. And you could discover what you likes more to listen to what. Bass on zircon are different from bass in zs3, zircon has more sub-bass. Zs3 has more of a boomy bass. Something brigher like urbanfun, or einear t2, are much more close to superlux 668b than something like zircon or memt x5.


----------



## chinmie

vexa said:


> Thanks alot! Within the list, only some of them available in my country:
> 
> KZ EDR1
> KZ EDR2
> ...



out of those, the Svara Red has the better sound, but it is the most expensive. the Einsear T2 is also good, especially with their small size. 



vexa said:


> I do like my KZ zs3 but the low / bass sector doesn't satisfy me enough. Beside, it doesn't fit properly on me. I've tried many different foam and silicon tips but the housing is a little too big for my ears.
> 
> I live in Indonesia, and I'm not buying from AliExpress. Too much hassle for us Indonesian. I'm going to buy it from our local marketplace.
> 
> ...



I'm also from Indonesia. purchasing from AE is not that much of a hassle, although i agree with you, it's better to buy from local resellers if the option is available: faster delivery and better warranty.

the zircon has a reputation in the local forum that it's often breaks at the cable connected to the iem..maybe it's just rough handling on their part, i don't know, because i haven't test them myself, and i always take really good care of my gears


----------



## loomisjohnson

vexa said:


> Damn too many options
> Now I can't even decide which one to get. I don't have fancy audio player, just cheap xiaomi phone with slight kernel-level audio modification. I listen alot to old skool hip hop like those produced by J. Dilla, and RnB stuff like jill scott, robert glasper, hiatus kaiyote, etc. I love my superlux HD 668B with fabric pads and I wish I could get something similar in IEM form so I can take it everywhere. I do like my KZ zs3 but the low / bass sector doesn't satisfy me enough. Beside, it doesn't fit properly on me. I've tried many different foam and silicon tips but the housing is a little too big for my ears.
> 
> Now about these KZs, what's the difference between these 3? They're similarly priced and I desperately tried to find one source that reviewing all of them to keep the result fair, but can't find any.
> ...


for your stated criteria i'd suggest either the memt x5 or the boarseman kr49. if you have an extra few bucks for a spare, toss in the kz hds3


----------



## Samuel Lawiet

i'm planning to buy urbanfun hifi, i'm wondering, is there any iem that have better sounds for *rock music* in the same price or even cheaper than urbanfun hifi ?


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 7, 2018)

vexa said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good IEM below $50? I listen to hip hop and 70s swing alot, probably too much. Too many brands out there, ain't got no time to try all of them one by one. I've been thinking about getting xiaomi piston IV hybrid, what do you guys think?


After reading everybody else's advise, here my take:

EDITED after later comments...

*$5-10 earphones that actually sound decent:*
KZ HDS3 or KZ HDs1 or KZ EDR2 or all of them...but one of them is a must
Inpher Fuqing...rude name but $3.20 well spent


*Decent $10-20 earphones:*
DZAT DF-10...one of the best I own; interesting wood design
Einsear T2
Boarseman KR-25D (same as KR49 but with a more realistic bass)...also a bargain
Swing ie800..one of my favs.
Xiaomi Piston 3...audiophiles appear to like them, chifi fans don't. To me they are beautifully designed with a lean, mature sound.
Urbanfun Hifi
Takstar Inping H60....comes with a truckload of accessories
VJJB 4KS...beautiful wood panelling


The ones I personally dislike are the Rock Zircon with an overwhelming bass and their lack of mids. These are fatiguing very quickly on my ears.
The Xiaomi triple drivers may be an option, I don't like them either but I cannot tell you why. The Piston IIVHybrids don't have enough oomph to me.
The current version of the KZ ZS5 and ZS6 apparently have overdone treble and may hurt after a while.

What is 1970s Swing? James Last?


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 7, 2018)

Samuel Lawiet said:


> i'm planning to buy urbanfun hifi, i'm wondering, is there any iem that have better sounds for *rock music* in the same price or even cheaper than urbanfun hifi ?


Your choice is pretty good and safe! The Urbanfun Hifi are also well built.


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> After reading everybody else's advise, here my take:
> 
> *$5-10 earphones that actually sound decent:*
> KZ HDS3 or KZ HDs1 or KZ EDR2 or all of them...but one of them is a must
> ...



@vexa doesn't want behind-the-ear, nor a bigger "custom ear filling" style (ie a 'CEIM'-style).

So (from your list), *no* QKZ Q1 Pro, KZ ATR, Brainwavz B100, Takstar Inping H60. And I would also technically lump Tin Audio T2 in that list too (I know it can be worn cable down, but it's not a "barrel' style IEM, which OP said he prefers.

Also, reading @Vidal and @loomisjohnson's comments, the Boarseman KR49 has quite a different tuning than the Boarseman KR25D.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 7, 2018)

Slater said:


> @vexa
> Also, reading @Vidal and @loomisjohnson's comments, the Boarseman KR49 has quite a different tuning than the Boarseman KR25D.



The Takstar should fine...not behind ear and not ear filling, just a bit angled. Just pulled out my Boarseman KR49 (blue cable) and KR25D (red cable). And sure enough the tuning is different in that the KR49 have strongly exaggerated bass and treble. Vidal got it right. The KR25D are much less extreme and really good in all departments. But, neither has a remote or is particularly sturdily built.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Trust me, there is nothing bad about the KZ EDR1, EDR2, or HDS3. I wouldn't own multiple pairs nor recommend them if they were junk.
> 
> Plus I recently just picked up yet another spare set of EDR1 and EDR2, because they were under $4 ($3.77 shipped for the non-microphone version) - 1/3 of the price of the Einsear T2. How's that for an attractive price tag LOL?
> 
> ...


I second this.


----------



## Vidal (Jan 8, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> But, neither has a remote or is particularly sturdily built.



Only the cables let the (non i) Boarsemen down. The KR49i (microphone version) has the same cable as the CX98 and is very well built, I'm assuming that it's still available somewhere.


----------



## JohnVoight

Samuel Lawiet said:


> i'm planning to buy urbanfun hifi, i'm wondering, is there any iem that have better sounds for *rock music* in the same price or even cheaper than urbanfun hifi ?


U cannot go wrong with Urbanfun. That poops legit! Goes with all genres.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Samuel Lawiet said:


> i'm planning to buy urbanfun hifi, i'm wondering, is there any iem that have better sounds for *rock music* in the same price or even cheaper than urbanfun hifi ?


The Urbanfun Hifi (both Beryllium and Hybrid) are honestly the best you can get for the price when it comes to rock music. They’re my second favorite earphones right behind the Tin Audio T2.


----------



## Wiljen

I'd agree with both the above comments but suggest the Be version is just a hair better than the hybrid although both are good.  I think the coherency and imaging is better on the Be and the only real advantage to the hybrid is a bit more treble extension.


----------



## griff06

Oriolus Gray Knowles 30017 Unit Professional HIFI Music Stereo Earphones Earbug PK K3003 by Jaben
http://s.aliexpress.com/2uaAviuy?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard 
(from AliExpress Android)
Anyone know much about these ones? Which model they are or any reviews out there? Cheers


----------



## fluteloop

PlantsmanTX said:


> I got the KZ ZS3s as an interim pair of earphones when I broke the Audioflys I had for 4 years. Putting them on is a bit too much of a production for me. You have to hold the earpiece in exactly the right way, put it in, rotate it forward, then hold it with the index finger of one hand while you reach over your head with the other hand and loop the cable over your ear. I irritated my ears from rotating the earpieces.




what I do is I start with the unit in my hand and hold it in the direction it's to face when inserted, I then raise the phone up toward my ear but come from behind the ear, allowing the cable to get hitched behind my ear, then plug in the earphone. ez.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> I'd agree with both the above comments but suggest the Be version is just a hair better than the hybrid although both are good.  I think the coherency and imaging is better on the Be and the only real advantage to the hybrid is a bit more treble extension.



Wow, surprising. I thought the DD in the hybrid version WAS beryllium as well?


----------



## Slater (Jan 10, 2018)

Drumkrunk said:


> what I do is I start with the unit in my hand and hold it in the direction it's to face when inserted, I then raise the phone up toward my ear but come from behind the ear, allowing the cable to get hitched behind my ear, then plug in the earphone. ez.



So you plug in the 2-pin plugs every time you use them, AFTER you have already put them in your ears?

How do you see where the plugs go, and how do you ensure you plug them in with the pins the correct direction (so they’re in phase)?


----------



## fluteloop (Jan 10, 2018)

Slater said:


> So you plug in the 2-pin plugs every time you use them, AFTER you have already put them in your ears?
> 
> How do you see where the plugs go, and how do you ensure you plug them in with the pins the correct direction (so they’re in phase)?




No! i would 1. lose my patience and 2, wouldn't have the coordination for that level of movement. there's several ways you can do it,all pretty much rely on your index finger to roll your helix part of the ear through the memory wire gap. it takes some practice but it's easily half the time and effort of the way we all do in the beginning, i thought there' had to be a better way so i started just plonking them in and then trying to rip my ear flap through and thought it's a little uncomfortable, experimented with ways to approach and sometimes just comeing from the back slightly above I can told the earphone.memory wire ensemble and kind of use my index finger to guide the ear through as I come down toward the ear, i'll admit it took a few attempts but I found a solution that worked for me. best of luck 

I'll add also. I hold the IEM unit with my thumb and middle finger so my index finger is free to act like a feeler/guide/poker/reamer of sorts, it becomes a natural kind of motion once you have it down, sometimes you might just tug the memory wire down again just to get a bit of a snug hold,

also. sorry for being Vague my instructions are probably clear as mud, I just got tired of the whole rigmarole of inserting them, holding then dilly dallying with the cable, I thought I have to think of another way or these will sadly sit in the bottom of the drawer and My Memories of Value chi-fi..fade...I also bought some for my sister and I tried to show her in person (just the right way to wear them not my technique) and she just kept jamming them in her ear like regular buds and I thought, these were a bad idea so i'm looking for a simple straight forward bud for her now. But i'm just chiming in to tell you with a little patience you might find a manouvre that will work for you.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

Drumkrunk said:


> I just got tired of the whole rigmarole of inserting them, holding then dilly dallying with the cable
> .



I'll give you a "like" just for using the word "rigamarole".

Are you saying you put the earpieces in with them already in the rotated position, so that little protrusion on the earpiece slips in where it's supposed to?


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Wow, surprising. I thought the DD in the hybrid version WAS beryllium as well?



I did too but when put side by side with a friends hybrid, they do have a different signature.  I'm not sure they even have a crossover so not sure what would account for it unless maybe it is simply the physical arrangement  that blocks some of the sound from the dynamic.


----------



## fluteloop

Drumkrunk said:


> No! i would 1. lose my patience and 2, wouldn't have the coordination for that level of movement. there's several ways you can do it,all pretty much rely on your index finger to roll your helix part of the ear through the memory wire gap. it takes some practice but it's easily half the time and effort of the way we all do in the beginning, i thought there' had to be a better way so i started just plonking them in and then trying to rip my ear flap through and thought it's a little uncomfortable, experimented with ways to approach and sometimes just comeing from the back slightly above I can told the earphone.memory wire ensemble and kind of use my index finger to guide the ear through as I come down toward the ear, i'll admit it took a few attempts but I found a solution that worked for me. best of luck





Slater said:


> So you plug in the 2-pin plugs every time you use them, AFTER you have already put them in your ears?
> 
> How do you see where the plugs go, and how do you ensure you plug them in with the pins the correct direction (so they’re in phase)?




i'


PlantsmanTX said:


> I'll give you a "like" just for using the word "rigamarole".
> 
> Are you saying you put the earpieces in with them already in the rotated position, so that little protrusion on the earpiece slips in where it's supposed to?



ah kind of, it's not as I explain supposed to be a perfect science, it's going to be a little bit of a Trial and error thing, but essentially, if you can aim to have the little anatomical knobbly piece in a motion that best lands it in place as you rotate to get the little memory wire piece over (and behind) the ear, sometimes you can over rotate and then as you come back have your index finger just kind of stop the wire from just sliding back on the business side of your ear, essentially using the index finger as a guide to help the wire go behind.. I guess I have small/medium ears, this might be why I can utilise the method maybe, i know some people have larger ears. and the wire is all one size so this might be an issue, in terms of  size, i also mean ears can be thicker than others too haha.


----------



## audio123

Enjoy reading! 

Head-Fi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-falcon-c.22843/reviews#review-19689
Website: https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/01/10/dunufalcon-c/


----------



## kova4a

audio123 said:


> Enjoy reading!
> 
> Head-Fi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-falcon-c.22843/reviews#review-19689
> Website: https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/01/10/dunufalcon-c/


Nice one. That was one of my most anticipated iems but I cracked and chose the vsonic ares instead.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

Drumkrunk said:


> i'
> 
> 
> ah kind of, it's not as I explain supposed to be a perfect science, it's going to be a little bit of a Trial and error thing, but essentially, if you can aim to have the little anatomical knobbly piece in a motion that best lands it in place as you rotate to get the little memory wire piece over (and behind) the ear, sometimes you can over rotate and then as you come back have your index finger just kind of stop the wire from just sliding back on the business side of your ear, essentially using the index finger as a guide to help the wire go behind.. I guess I have small/medium ears, this might be why I can utilise the method maybe, i know some people have larger ears. and the wire is all one size so this might be an issue, in terms of  size, i also mean ears can be thicker than others too haha.


I see...you've eliminated the "reach over your head with the other hand" part. I'll try it.


----------



## Hisoundfi

It's Chinese:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/du...ce-sound-generator.22237/reviews#review-19694


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> Trust me, there is nothing bad about the KZ EDR1, EDR2, or HDS3. I wouldn't own multiple pairs nor recommend them if they were junk.
> 
> Plus I recently just picked up yet another spare set of EDR1 and EDR2, because they were under $4 ($3.77 shipped for the non-microphone version) - 1/3 of the price of the Einsear T2. How's that for an attractive price tag LOL?
> 
> ...




How do you differentiate between the two memt x5s? How different is the tuning?


----------



## themindfreak

griff06 said:


> Oriolus Gray Knowles 30017 Unit Professional HIFI Music Stereo Earphones Earbug PK K3003 by Jaben
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2uaAviuy?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> (from AliExpress Android)
> Anyone know much about these ones? Which model they are or any reviews out there? Cheers


Thats the oriolus forsteni. By the way I'm surprised its something by jaben because Jaben is a trademark headphone shop known across the globe and not an iem manufacturer. The oriolus forsteni is just 1 of the iems they sell. Very curious to what is happening tbh


----------



## griff06

Yea i thought they were just 


themindfreak said:


> Thats the oriolus forsteni. By the way I'm surprised its something by jaben because Jaben is a trademark headphone shop known across the globe and not an iem manufacturer. The oriolus forsteni is just 1 of the iems they sell. Very curious to what is happening tbh


Yea i thought they were just a shop front myself. Im tempted to buy those. Price looks good i think, though might have to scan around first to be sure. At least it is by a well known and legit shop, makes parting with your funds a little less worrisome.

Thanks for the confirmation anyway!

Best

Martin


----------



## peter123




----------



## griff06

peter123 said:


>


Ooh whats that nice looking thing!?


----------



## peter123

griff06 said:


> Ooh whats that nice looking thing!?



Rhythmos/Super SD7, a 1DD, 4BA hybrid. Initial sound impressions are really good maybe even on the same level as the LZ-A4 and Brainwavz B400. Isolation and ergonomics are also great while accessories are sub par and build quality is questionable (the MMCX connections are quite loose). Still a solid offering for the $115 I paid for them. Early days, ymmw and all that


----------



## griff06 (Jan 11, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Rhythmos/Super SD7, a 1DD, 4BA hybrid. Initial sound impressions are really good maybe even on the same level as the LZ-A4 and Brainwavz B400. Isolation and ergonomics are also great while accessories are sub par and build quality is questionable (the MMCX connections are quite loose). Still a solid offering for the $115 I paid for them. Early days, ymmw and all that


Ah thought i recognised it! Its in my IEM favorites on aliexpress.
How is the bass and soundstage on those? The price does make them very tempting and from the pictures it looks lovely


----------



## peter123 (Jan 11, 2018)

griff06 said:


> Ah thought i recognised it! Its in my IEM favorites on aliexpress.
> How is the bass and soundstage on those? The price does make them very tempting and from the pictures it looks lovely



The bass is very good. I'm not a basshead and these have got all the bass I need while still not mixing too much into the higher frequencies. Soundstage is average and doesn't compete well compared to the Blue Ever Blue Model 1200EX, LZ-A4 and others that are very good in this area. That being said they're not bad i  this regard either, just nothing special. I'd say that the sound is fairly well balanced, I was looking for something with more (sub)bass than the Brainwavz B400 and better isolation than the LZ-A4 to use when out and about and these fit the bill perfectly so far. Please remember that I've about had them for half a day this far so things may change over time.


----------



## griff06

peter123 said:


> The bass is very good. I'm not a basshead and these have got all the bass I need while still not mixing too much into the higher frequencies. Soundstage is average and doesn't compete well compared to the Blue Ever Blue Model 1200EX, LZ-A4 and others that are very good in this area. That being said they're not bad i  this regard either, just nothing special. I'd say that the sound is fairly well balanced, I was looking for something with more (sub)bass than the Brainwavz B400 and better isolation than the LZ-A4 to use when out and about and these fit the bill perfectly so far. Please remember that I've about had them for half a day this far so things may change over time.


Ah interesting.
Thanks for taking tue time to respond.
I just brought the N5ii and want some awesome IEMS upto the £300 mark. Though i am off travelling in June so also thinking awesome but cheap.
There are so many i am interested in IT01/04, LZ a4/a5, fiio f9 pro, Cardas A8... these.... if only there was a shop near me which stocked all these and more so i could test them


----------



## peter123

griff06 said:


> Ah interesting.
> Thanks for taking tue time to respond.
> I just brought the N5ii and want some awesome IEMS upto the £300 mark. Though i am off travelling in June so also thinking awesome but cheap.
> There are so many i am interested in IT01/04, LZ a4/a5, fiio f9 pro, Cardas A8... these.... if only there was a shop near me which stocked all these and more so i could test them



Fwiw I should have the A5 sometime next week so I'll be able to compare them with the SD7 if that's of interest.

Personal I'm really found of the the A4 so I'm pretty hyped about trying the A5


----------



## griff06

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I should have the A5 sometime next week so I'll be able to compare them with the SD7 if that's of interest.
> 
> Personal I'm really found of the the A4 so I'm pretty hyped about trying the A5


Yes! That would be great. Ill keep checking ....this thread? Many thanks again Peter


----------



## DannyBai

peter123 said:


> Rhythmos/Super SD7, a 1DD, 4BA hybrid. Initial sound impressions are really good maybe even on the same level as the LZ-A4 and Brainwavz B400. Isolation and ergonomics are also great while accessories are sub par and build quality is questionable (the MMCX connections are quite loose). Still a solid offering for the $115 I paid for them. Early days, ymmw and all that


I’m listening to Dsnuts’s pair strictly in balanced mode and the layering is excellent.  I’d assume it would sound great with the N5ii.  Bargain for sure.


----------



## smy1

Still think the **** 4 in 1 is the best


----------



## Bina

griff06 said:


> Yea i thought they were just
> 
> Yea i thought they were just a shop front myself. Im tempted to buy those. Price looks good i think, though might have to scan around first to be sure. At least it is by a well known and legit shop, makes parting with your funds a little less worrisome.
> 
> ...



Oriolus is well known and respected brand, with their TOTL going even over 2000 USD. Nothing to be worried here, they are leagues ahead of random aliexpress hybrid IEMs.


----------



## griff06

Bina said:


> Oriolus is well known and respected brand, with their TOTL going even over 2000 USD. Nothing to be worried here, they are leagues ahead of random aliexpress hybrid IEMs.


Yea chexked out some reviews thwy look very impressive. Top end of what im willing to spend though!


----------



## HiFiChris

Those who are interested in the InEar SD-2 could imo also consider its Chinese cousin, the NS Audio NS-2 Composer (its other cousins are the Westone W20 and Audio Technica ATH-IM02). Has got some strong (sonic) similarities with the SD-2 but is ultimately still a different in-ear (a little less bass impact and warmth, less vocal intimacy, even slightly darker and smoother treble; also great and natural imaging but a bit less spatial width; pretty similar level of details and authenticity as well as naturalness). Similarly great, perfect fit and comfort (shells are a bit smaller than the SD-2's and therefore probably similar to the smaller SD-2S).

Some comparative FR measurements (Veritas coupler with pseudo-diffuse-field-compensation that subtracts too much around 3 and 6 kHz): http://frequency-response.blogspot.com/2018/01/ns-audio-ns-2-composer-frequency-response.html


----------



## SilverLodestar (Jan 12, 2018)

I’m not exactly sure what’s going on, but has anyone noticed how the Tin Audio T2 reacts to cables that are different than the supplied one?

My original MMCX cable included with the T2 turned blue (maybe it oxidized...?) and got all twisted, so I sought a new one. I got a cheap one from AliExpress for ~$10 and it sounded quite worse than the original cable. I also tried my KC09 cable and an 8-core, silver-plated cable from Mee Audio. That one doesn’t sound any better than the cheap one. All these cables seem to alter the original sound, making vocals and instruments seem farther away and with less fidelity. The overall sound appears *a lot* thinner too, like it removed most of the body as well as some clarity. It seems like it’s trying to artificially create a larger soundstage??? I have no clue. It doesn’t seem to matter if I use a DAC or my phone’s headphone jack, the sound seems very altered either way.

Does anyone know what’s going on? I’m very confused and just want the original sound of my T2s but with an upgraded cable. I really don’t know much about this kinda stuff; is there a type of MMCX cable or brand that won’t alter the sound?


----------



## mbwilson111

SilverLodestar said:


> making vocals and instruments seem farther away and with less fidelity. The overall sound appears *a lot* thinner too, like it removed most of the body as well as some clarity. It seems like it’s trying to artificially create a larger soundstage???



That sounds like what happens when a cable is not in far enough


----------



## SilverLodestar

mbwilson111 said:


> That sounds like what happens when a cable is not in far enough


That’s what I thought, but I made sure the cables were properly connected and it still does this.


----------



## crabdog

SilverLodestar said:


> I’m not exactly sure what’s going on, but has anyone noticed how the Tin Audio T2 reacts to cables that are different than the supplied one?
> 
> My original MMCX cable included with the T2 turned blue (maybe it oxidized...?) and got all twisted, so I sought a new one. I got a cheap one from AliExpress for ~$10 and it sounded quite worse than the original cable. I also tried my KC09 cable and an 8-core, silver-plated cable from Mee Audio. That one doesn’t sound any better than the cheap one. All these cables seem to alter the original sound, making vocals and instruments seem farther away and with less fidelity. The overall sound appears *a lot* thinner too, like it removed most of the body as well as some clarity. It seems like it’s trying to artificially create a larger soundstage??? I have no clue. It doesn’t seem to matter if I use a DAC or my phone’s headphone jack, the sound seems very altered either way.
> 
> Does anyone know what’s going on? I’m very confused and just want the original sound of my T2s but with an upgraded cable. I really don’t know much about this kinda stuff; is there a type of MMCX cable or brand that won’t alter the sound?


Have you tried reversing sides on the other cables? Sounds like they could be out of phase.


----------



## demo-to

SilverLodestar said:


> I’m not exactly sure what’s going on, but has anyone noticed how the Tin Audio T2 reacts to cables that are different than the supplied one
> [...]and an 8-core, silver-plated cable from Mee Audio. That one doesn’t sound any better than the cheap one. All these cables seem to alter the original sound, making vocals and instruments seem farther away and with less fidelity. The overall sound appears *a lot* thinner too, like it removed most of the body as well as some clarity. It seems like it’s trying to artificially create a larger soundstage??? I have no clue. It doesn’t seem to matter if I use a DAC or my phone’s headphone jack, the sound seems very altered either way.
> 
> Does anyone know what’s going on? I’m very confused and just want the original sound of my T2s but with an upgraded cable. I really don’t know much about this kinda stuff; is there a type of MMCX cable or brand that won’t alter the sound?



I usually interchange the different mmcx cables when I have several such IEM's in use.
What you describe is what I usually hear with the Pinnacle P1 original cable with different IEM's as well with the T2.
I tried the Brainwavz B200 cable and these are fairly similar to the original T2 cable soundwise. Fit is different due to the wire pre-shape.


----------



## RedJohn456

*
LZ A5 – Starting the year right, the Prodigal son returns
Initial Impressions

 *​*Introduction*
I have to say that LZ is one of the few brands in this lovely hobby of ours that has never ceased to amaze me, not only because of the quality of their releases, but also because of their willingness to listen to their customers and at the same making major strides. The A5 is no exception in this regard.

*Disclaimer*
I want to say a big thank you to LZ and *NiceHCK *for providing me with a sample unit. I have received no compensation for writing about the A5 and this piece represents my initial opinion and should be taken as such. I reserve the right to change my opinion as time goes on.

*General*
Truth be told, it was only recently that I learned of the A5 and that it was already in production and most importantly, the release date wasn’t too far off. I have been using the A4 as my daily driver since reviewing it, and so naturally I am quite interested to try and see how the A5 turns out.

LZ truly shines when it comes to tuning their products, but their ergonomics can leave a lot to be desired. So looking at the A5 design it appears that they went back to the drawing board to set things straight and I am happy to say that they have hit a home run when it comes to ergonomics. Good on them for not resting on their laurels after success with the A4 and Big Dipper.

Enough with the jibber jabber, lets move on to the good stuff!

*Unboxing*
  

As you can see the A5 comes in a very understated and minimally designed black box, going for the whole minimalism look I suppose. I guess it's what's on the inside that counts more (at least thats what I like to tell myself when looking at the mirror lol).

The A5 is fastened securely in the box and is sure to survive the most bumpy of journeys. I do wish that the packaging included more accessories, would have been a nice touch. Some documentation and warranty details are also included for your reference. Who reads manuals anyway lol.

*Build Quality*
The housing is dark shell that is smooth to the touch, sporting a red wind logo on the side. The housings feel light, sturdy and decidedly premium. I cannot overstate just how far LZ has come along in the ergonomics section. These just disappear into you ears. LZ has clearly been listening to customer feedback.



The included cable is wrapped in a cloth/fibre sheath. It is resistant to tangling but prone to transmitting noise, which seems noticeable while walking around the house. I should mention that I detest adjustable earhooks/guides and so I was unhappy to see it included on the stock cable but it's not the worst implementation I have seen. I am adjusting albeit begrudgingly so.

 

I kind of wish the included cable was terminated in a balanced connector with various adapters to extended functionality, especially in light of light accessories.

The included tuning filters are screwed into a small metal block - which I find to be convenient. No need to worry about filters falling out or losing them somewhere, just leave them screwed in. But as with the A4 filters, one must be careful not to lose the little black rubber rings that are screwed onto the filters. They will not just nilly will fall off, but all the same something to keep in mind.

*General*
For initial testing I tried to streamline things and stuck to sources I am greatly familiar with, that is to say my Macbook pro and FiiO E17K. I didn't find the A5 too hard to drive and I was easily able to attain listening levels with my laptop and cellphone without having to resort to a portable amp.

The LZ A5 is a 4 BA + 1 DD beast and it sports 4 different tuning options, each with a different color. I have taken tuning information from the manual and prepared it in a more visually pleasing manner and this time I made sure to watermark the damn thing(I am looking at you massdrop lol!).



As you can see from the table above, the affected frequency range is wider and not as targeted as the A4, for better or for worse.

Option paralysis is a real thing and I for one am glad they have streamlined the tuning options. When it came to the A4, out of the possible 18 or so tuning combinations, I mostly used 2 or 3 at most. For the A5 it seems have greatly simplified it and improved the quality of change produced by each filter combination. As the old adage goes, quality over quantity. Unless of course we are talking about Pizza because I am ALL about that quantity over quality life.

From my initial listening, this is how I hear it:
In order of increasing brightness - Red > Gray > Black > Blue

I am going to go ahead and say that the black filters are my favourite and I suspect many will feel the same way. All my sound impressions are based on the black filters. My full review will touch upon more detailed impressions for all the filters, as well as how it sounds running balanced.

As mentioned earlier, the A5 wasn't terribly hard to drive, but I found it to really come alive when driven by a good DAP, which is the way it should be. So if you want to see what the A5 can do, use a dedicated dac/amp such as the FiiO E17K for example. 

I know I have been rambling on and complaining about the A5, but the truth is, none of my complaints are about the SOUND. Because that is where it blew me away. With the black filters on, the A5 is making me feel things I haven't felt in a long time. But before I get to that, I should mention that the degree of isolation is bonkers because I legit feel cut off from the rest of the world while using the A5, so please watch where you are going when out and about while using the A5.



*Sound Impressions*
I would describe the A5 as sounding spacious and truly larger than life. Regardless of what you may be listening to, the A5 just sucks you in with a sense of realism and depth that was missing from a4 and earlier iterations. It sounds true to life, very much like a good set of speakers.

Detail retrieval and presentation gets top marks. The details are not all thrown at your face like "HEY LOOK YOU CAN HEAR THE JANITOR COUGHING FROM THE FLOOR BELOW THE RECORDING STUDIO" but rather in a musical way. You can easily follow a specific part of the song or instrument without losing track of it in the mix.

On that note, I found the positioning of instruments and spatial cues to be wholly convincing. This is helped along with a realistically (I really need to buy a thesaurus) proportioned soundstage. What's more, there are times where it seems the sounds are coming from outside my head. ASMR and binaural recordings were quite convincing and easily gave me goosebumps.

This time around, the filters don't seem to be tweaking the bass overtly. The bass is fantastic, carrying a lot of weight and rumble in the sub bass region, with nary a midrange bleed to be seen. In fact, it is all too easy to make out textures of bass notes and the superb separation helps keep it in play without coming off as bass heavy. If you can't tell already, I LOVE the bass, it is well proportioned and has nice impact, helping bring percussion and string instruments to life. The sub bass rumble is remarkable and very reminiscent of a speaker setup

The midrange was spacious and full with lots of layering and details. Guitars sound full and crunchy and vocals are intimate and full of texture. While you can't make out what the singer might have had for breakfast, its detailed enoughtthat you can hear all the little harmonies in the background. The transition from bass to midrange is seamless, lacking the sudden transition one might find with inferior hybrids.

The treble will greatly depend on the filter used. When using the black filters, I found it to be balanced with the rest of the spectrum. It carried micro detailing and helped paint a wide soundstage while adding a bit of sizzle up top. As someone who is treble sensitive, I didn't find it to be strident or forward for the sake of being "AUDIOPHILE" friendly. The black filter sounds quite natural and effortless, sounding detailed without coming off as harsh. Vocal and Instrumental Timbre is well preserved and presented in all it's glory.

*Conclusion*
Overall, the A5 renders a very cohesive presentation where nothing sorely sticks out. The sound is complex and layered and musical at the same time. I found it to excel with eclectic music collection which spans many genres. While I can't guarantee that your field recordings of lions mating will sound true to life, most songs will sound like the bees knees.



My initial impressions are strong and I am looking forward to trying out the other filters more. Truth be told, the black filter set already sounds so good that I don't feel the need the try out the others.

And now I leave you with a shot of my face as I listen to the LZ A5


----------



## griff06

RedJohn456 said:


> *
> LZ A5 – Starting the year right, the Prodigal son returns
> Initial Impressions
> 
> ...


Brilliant..... 
And now i want the A5 badly... i need to stop subbing threads


----------



## smwatson90 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi guys

I'm looking for an IEM with MMCX connection so I can make a pair of Bluetooth earphones (neck band type) that are better quality than the "off the shelf" stuff.

My plan is to get Chinese IEMs, then pair with an aptX Bluetooth cable bought separately (are there any great quality Chinese ones?) - basically to beat the likes of Sennheiser Momentum Free and the Shure SE215 BTL.

In terms of sound I'd guess I'm looking for a Shure-esque sound signature. My last set of IEMs were Shure SE315s which I loved.

Any recommendations? Budget around £150 for the IEMs + cable.

EDIT - will be driving with a OnePlus 5T via Bluetooth w/ aptX (HD if possible)


----------



## themindfreak

smwatson90 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm looking for an IEM with MMCX connection so I can make a pair of Bluetooth earphones (neck band type) that are better quality than the "off the shelf" stuff.
> 
> ...


I do have a recommendation but it isnt really chi fi. That would be the Advanced-Sound Model 3. If im correct it has a very similar sound sig to Se215 and the dsp bluetooth module in there is extremely good. I've seen 1 before and the connectivity to bluetooth was seriously fast as hell. 
Edit: Btw I don't own them sorry about that


----------



## DBaldock9

smwatson90 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm looking for an IEM with MMCX connection so I can make a pair of Bluetooth earphones (neck band type) that are better quality than the "off the shelf" stuff.
> 
> ...



If you want a versatile device (Bluetooth HD aptX / USB DAC / Single-Ended & Balanced Amp), that allows you to use your regular 3.5mm TRS & 2.5mm TRRS cables, take a look at the EarStudio - https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/323636065/earstudio-worlds-first-studio-quality-bluetooth-re


----------



## peter123

DBaldock9 said:


> If you want a versatile device (Bluetooth HD aptX / USB DAC / Single-Ended & Balanced Amp), that allows you to use your regular 3.5mm TRS & 2.5mm TRRS cables, take a look at the EarStudio - https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/323636065/earstudio-worlds-first-studio-quality-bluetooth-re



Nice find! Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be possible to buy it anywhere (or maybe that's fortunate for me ) 

I agree with you though that a Bluetooth receiver is a great option.


----------



## smwatson90

themindfreak said:


> I do have a recommendation but it isnt really chi fi. That would be the Advanced-Sound Model 3. If im correct it has a very similar sound sig to Se215 and the dsp bluetooth module in there is extremely good. I've seen 1 before and the connectivity to bluetooth was seriously fast as hell.
> Edit: Btw I don't own them sorry about that



These look interesting, thanks. Will try and find some reviews/info. 



DBaldock9 said:


> If you want a versatile device (Bluetooth HD aptX / USB DAC / Single-Ended & Balanced Amp), that allows you to use your regular 3.5mm TRS & 2.5mm TRRS cables, take a look at the EarStudio - https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/323636065/earstudio-worlds-first-studio-quality-bluetooth-re





peter123 said:


> Nice find! Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be possible to buy it anywhere (or maybe that's fortunate for me )
> 
> I agree with you though that a Bluetooth receiver is a great option.




Hmm, this looks interesting and I've thought about a Bluetooth receiver, but would prefer not to have the little box if possible. Just for ultimate portability. Would be a good option for using all my current stuff though.


----------



## peter123

smwatson90 said:


> These look interesting, thanks. Will try and find some reviews/info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One thing that I forgot to mention is that both Bluetooth cables and receivers tend to have a bit of background hiss so if this bothers you you might want to look for IEM's that's not super sensitive.


----------



## stryed

DBaldock9 said:


> If you want a versatile device (Bluetooth HD aptX / USB DAC / Single-Ended & Balanced Amp), that allows you to use your regular 3.5mm TRS & 2.5mm TRRS cables, take a look at the EarStudio - https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/323636065/earstudio-worlds-first-studio-quality-bluetooth-re



That's exactly what I was imagining of buying but the ones on the market have lag and don't amp. This is an excelent solution..I wonder how it sounds as an amp!


----------



## chinmie

DBaldock9 said:


> If you want a versatile device (Bluetooth HD aptX / USB DAC / Single-Ended & Balanced Amp), that allows you to use your regular 3.5mm TRS & 2.5mm TRRS cables, take a look at the EarStudio - https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/323636065/earstudio-worlds-first-studio-quality-bluetooth-re





peter123 said:


> Nice find! Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be possible to buy it anywhere (or maybe that's fortunate for me )
> 
> I agree with you though that a Bluetooth receiver is a great option.




 

Bragging rights 

I do hope Radsone open this up again for sale. This is truly a great piece of bluetooth dac


----------



## DBaldock9

peter123 said:


> Nice find! Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be possible to buy it anywhere (or maybe that's fortunate for me )
> 
> I agree with you though that a Bluetooth receiver is a great option.



Well, they just shipped all the units to KickStarter supporters in December (wish I had seen the campaign earlier, and supported them...  ) - so now I'm waiting for a production run, which will probably end up being at the MSRP of $90, rather than the $54 early-bird price.


----------



## ivo001

smwatson90 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm looking for an IEM with MMCX connection so I can make a pair of Bluetooth earphones (neck band type) that are better quality than the "off the shelf" stuff.
> 
> ...


Maybe a iBasso IT01 paired with Fiio BTR1?


----------



## smwatson90

ivo001 said:


> Maybe a iBasso IT01 paired with Fiio BTR1?



It's a possibility but I would prefer to not have a "block" as the Bluetooth element, instead having just a Bluetooth cable.


----------



## ivo001

smwatson90 said:


> It's a possibility but I would prefer to not have a "block" as the Bluetooth element, instead having just a Bluetooth cable.


I don't know much about bluetooth cables.
I got the KZ bluetooth module uograde cables for my KZ ZS5 and ZST.
Also I belive Pizen has a BT cable, and the Auglamour RT1 had options to buy with a decent looking BT cable.


----------



## peter123

smwatson90 said:


> It's a possibility but I would prefer to not have a "block" as the Bluetooth element, instead having just a Bluetooth cable.



I'm using this cable:

https://penonaudio.com/mmcx-silver-plated-bluetooth-iem-cable.html?search=Bluetooth%20cable

I'm pretty happy with everything except he range but I mostly use it at my desk at work where it works great. 

Today I've paired it with the Super (Rhythmos) SD7 which I bought for $115 and highly recommend.


----------



## smwatson90

peter123 said:


> I'm using this cable:
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/mmcx-silver-plated-bluetooth-iem-cable.html?search=Bluetooth%20cable
> 
> ...



Where did you get the Rhythmos for $115? 

This is a fair chunk more
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32828263000.html#autostay


----------



## DBaldock9

smwatson90 said:


> It's a possibility but I would prefer to not have a "block" as the Bluetooth element, instead having just a Bluetooth cable.



I bought a good Bluetooth lanyard - with aptX, MMCX connectors, and Mic/phone controls - from Trinity Audio Engineering - but the battery doesn't last a full 8 - 9 hour work day.
It works fine with my earbuds & earphones in the 12Ω - 200Ω range.  And the controls work with both my Nexus 5 phone, and Onkyo DP-X1B DAP.
The same lanyard was also available with 2-pin connectors, but it appears that their website is down right now.


----------



## chinmie

smwatson90 said:


> It's a possibility but I would prefer to not have a "block" as the Bluetooth element, instead having just a Bluetooth cable.



Beside the Earstudio and MPow receivers, i also use this one :

https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32789274984.html?spm=a2g0n.search-cache.0.0.1a3c02a1FKfQAW#autostay


 

It has good range, low latency, and good battery. Looks weird, but it's actually quite comfortable and secure


----------



## SuperLuigi

Any recommendations for a set of headphones for the gym/running?  I'm okay with either Bluetooth or not, but really just looking for more budget priced stuff.  Thanks!


----------



## Wiljen

If you want a super cheap BT set - give the Bingle Fb60 a try.  I've been working on a review of them and for $15 they are hard to argue with.  Reasonable tuning with decent sound quality and the BT implementation is very good - havent had a cutout or drop yet.  The only knock is all the prompts are only in Chinese.  Gearbest has em.


----------



## trellus

Wiljen said:


> If you want a super cheap BT set - give the Bingle Fb60 a try.  I've been working on a review of them and for $15 they are hard to argue with.  Reasonable tuning with decent sound quality and the BT implementation is very good - havent had a cutout or drop yet.  The only knock is all the prompts are only in Chinese.  Gearbest has em.



How is the volume on these? Do they get reasonably loud?


----------



## Wiljen

yes, they do provide enough volume to get loud if preferred.  For me anything over about 65% volume on my i-phone is too much.  They isolate reasonably well so even in loud environments i have no trouble with listening levels.


----------



## mochill

SuperLuigi said:


> Any recommendations for a set of headphones for the gym/running?  I'm okay with either Bluetooth or not, but really just looking for more budget priced stuff.  Thanks!


Echobox audio traveler


----------



## SuperLuigi

Wiljen said:


> If you want a super cheap BT set - give the Bingle Fb60 a try.  I've been working on a review of them and for $15 they are hard to argue with.  Reasonable tuning with decent sound quality and the BT implementation is very good - havent had a cutout or drop yet.  The only knock is all the prompts are only in Chinese.  Gearbest has em.



Thanks!  Gonna look them up right now.  How difficult would the prompts be for an English only reader?


----------



## SuperLuigi

mochill said:


> Echobox audio traveler



I think we have different definitions of budget   I was hoping to spend like $15-20.  Only a bit more if its really worth it.  Echobox looks like its about $80.


----------



## Wiljen

SuperLuigi said:


> Thanks!  Gonna look them up right now.  How difficult would the prompts be for an English only reader?



Not bad as I speak no Chinese.  The only thing you need to know is the pairing uses the standard hold the power button until the led flashes alternating blue/red and then it pairs without anything special.  When the power is nearly out it starts with an audible message at about 1 minute intervals.    I've had no issues using mine although I admit I have no clue what the female voice is saying, what it is telling me has been pretty easily discerned.


----------



## Dobrescu George

SuperLuigi said:


> I think we have different definitions of budget   I was hoping to spend like $15-20.  Only a bit more if its really worth it.  Echobox looks like its about $80.




Kinera BD0023 was around 20$ and highly acclaimed. 

A few ptions that do a fair job at ~30$

FiiO F1 
CX300-II
CX 1
FiiO F3
Yamaha 23


----------



## Wiljen

Mixcder X5 is a good choice at sub $20 for wired in ears.


----------



## mochill

Maybe the new advsound


----------



## CGrish

smwatson90 said:


> It's a possibility but I would prefer to not have a "block" as the Bluetooth element, instead having just a Bluetooth cable.



IEM: As the new LZ-A5 is coming out the LZ-A4 price might drop soon. It can be bought for around $160 US, but usually $190 US, plus it's sold on headfi all the time. It's a fantastic IEM IMO


----------



## audio123 (Jan 15, 2018)

iBasso CB13 Review 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/01/01/ibasso-cb13/


----------



## smwatson90

CGrish said:


> IEM: As the new LZ-A5 is coming out the LZ-A4 price might drop soon. It can be bought for around $160 US, but usually $190 US, plus it's sold on headfi all the time. It's a fantastic IEM IMO



Looks good and has great write ups, but only available currently for around £160 (~$220) so a bit too pricey. 
Will keep an eye on trading pages here for a cheap pair.


----------



## griff06

audio123 said:


> iBasso CB13 Review
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/01/01/ibasso-cb13/


Thanks for your impressions! Do you know the difference between the CB13 & CB11?


----------



## audio123

griff06 said:


> Thanks for your impressions! Do you know the difference between the CB13 & CB11?


Hi

I guess you mean the diffference between CB13 and CB12? Based on pairing with several iems, this is my general impression on the sonic difference between the CB13 and CB12.

CB13 extends its sub-bass deeper than the CB12. Bass texture is around the same whilst bass decay improves. Each bass note is articulated with more authority. The midrange has slightly more transparency and vocals are presented in an organic manner. There is extra crisp at the top end. Sparkle is similar. The amount of air rendered gives an airier feel. Lastly, the CB13 excels in both the stage and width.

In terms of build quality, I feel CB13 is better but it is more expensive.

I hope this helps!


----------



## griff06

audio123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess you mean the diffference between CB13 and CB12? Based on pairing with several iems, this is my general impression on the sonic difference between the CB13 and CB12.
> 
> ...


It certainly did! Thanks for highlighting the differenes. Iv not looked but assumed it might of been the more expensive one.
Thanks audio123


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> How do you differentiate between the two memt x5s? How different is the tuning?




https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-659#post-13579691
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-659#post-13579773
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1305#post-13640627
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-910#post-13895721


----------



## TLDRonin (Jan 15, 2018)

Slater said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-659#post-13579691
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-659#post-13579773
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1305#post-13640627
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-910#post-13895721


I'm 99% sure I had the tag near the plug, but i took it off and can't remember for sure



Its also strange because my memt x 5s metal piece at the y split looks different from everyone elses...


Mine is a straight cylinder shape with grooves at the bottom while others seem to have a shape that flares out


----------



## B9Scrambler

These are going to be a winner me thinks. 

 ​


----------



## liquidrats

B9Scrambler said:


> These are going to be a winner me thinks.
> 
> ​


are you reviewing the tequila now?


----------



## B9Scrambler

liquidrats said:


> are you reviewing the tequila now?



Eventually, haha. Stuff shows up faster than I can review it. Still a couple months behind. Might shuffle things around for this one though. It's pretty good.


----------



## Saoshyant

Will you grace us with a name?


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jan 15, 2018)

Saoshyant said:


> Will you grace us with a name?



TFZ Tequila1

**Edit: Here are the 1st impressions I posted on Facebook;

- Fairly balanced sound with a bit of treble and bass emphasis; mild u-shape. As much as I love the Exclusive Series, this is thankfully not cut from the same cloth. If anything, it sounds like the Brainwavz B400 with more vibrant treble and more bass.
- Suuuuper smooth...wow...this was the first thing that hit me. Seems TFZ has really ironed out their treble on this one. It's still prominent but the edginess of their other models is completely gone
- Mids are really clear and open; not coming across recessed
- Bass is really tight and punchy with a slightly mid-bass tilt.
- Build is amazing. The venting on the open back (and it is definitely open back) really makes it look like a baby planar. Too cool.


----------



## vladstef

B9Scrambler said:


> These are going to be a winner me thinks.
> 
> ​



Absolutely amazing looking, however, I have some concerns about long term usage - that mesh on the back is exactly the type that magically collects dust even in hermetic environments... Hopefully it won't have an impact on performance after a year or two. (Is it removable perhaps? If not it is a missed opportunity.)
They look smaller than I thought, judging by 2 pin connector and tips - they are just thick but overall probably on the normal/smaller side of things.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jan 15, 2018)

vladstef said:


> Absolutely amazing looking, however, I have some concerns about long term usage - that mesh on the back is exactly the type that magically collects dust even in hermetic environments... Hopefully it won't have an impact on performance after a year or two. (Is it removable perhaps? If not it is a missed opportunity.)
> They look smaller than I thought, judging by 2 pin connector and tips - they are just thick but overall probably on the normal/smaller side of things.



Mesh is not removable. Yeah, they'll probably pick up gunk if you're not careful. Should be easy enough to clean with a toothbrush or something similar though.

They are definitely not as big as they look in pics, thought they not particularly small either. I thought they'd be huge. Here they are beside the Campzenith Knowledgefires for scale;


 ​


----------



## Wiljen (Jan 15, 2018)

Those are sweet looking @B9Scrambler   which model is that one?   Nevermind - just saw it in the next pic   Tequila 1


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> Those are sweet looking @B9Scrambler   which model is that one?   Nevermind - just saw it in the next pic   Tequila 1



TFZ Tequila 1


----------



## Wiljen

So dual 9mm drivers are they a push/pull arrangement?  I would guess so from the shape but I guess other options exist.


----------



## bhazard

Anyone else notice the Monoprice MP80 is basically the Magaosi K3 with a US warranty?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> So dual 9mm drivers are they a push/pull arrangement?  I would guess so from the shape but I guess other options exist.



From the description "Dual-magnetic two-way graphene driver" I'm thinking more like a dual-diaphragm setup like the Dubliz Enhanced. Will need to see about getting clarification on that. Happy to confirm the magnets are pretty strong. In the pics above that was as close to the ZS6 as they could get without pulling together, haha.


----------



## liquidrats

B9Scrambler said:


> Eventually, haha. Stuff shows up faster than I can review it. Still a couple months behind. Might shuffle things around for this one though. It's pretty good.


nice! looks positive so far, just not a fan of the design... looks like a tribute to spiderman.


----------



## B9Scrambler

liquidrats said:


> nice! looks positive so far, just not a fan of the design... looks like a tribute to spiderman.



It's better than the other versions;


----------



## vladstef

B9Scrambler said:


> It's better than the other versions;



They should've just left these gill lines and completely remove nuclear/web face plate. Also, make the mesh removable, for example by having a screw ring around it to hold onto the IEM. Would've been easy to change, probably cheaper to make in the end while improving usability as well as looks. None really matters if they sound good though.


----------



## chinmie

B9Scrambler said:


> TFZ Tequila1
> 
> **Edit: Here are the 1st impressions I posted on Facebook;
> 
> ...



How do you compare them to the TFZ King?


----------



## CoiL

B9Scrambler said:


> These are going to be a winner me thinks.
> 
> ​





B9Scrambler said:


> TFZ Tequila1
> 
> **Edit: Here are the 1st impressions I posted on Facebook;
> 
> ...





B9Scrambler said:


> Mesh is not removable. Yeah, they'll probably pick up gunk if you're not careful. Should be easy enough to clean with a toothbrush or something similar though.
> 
> They are definitely not as big as they look in pics, thought they not particularly small either. I thought they'd be huge. Here they are beside the Campzenith Knowledgefires for scale;
> 
> ​



Omg! You shouldn`t have showed this to me! DualDD-graphene driver ? Mids good and only slight U-signature? 
You really mess up my plans getting iBasso IT01. I wonder how those two compare.


----------



## liquidrats

@B9Scrambler Since we're in the topic, are you going to review the TFZ King Pro?


----------



## ivo001 (Jan 16, 2018)

liquidrats said:


> nice! looks positive so far, just not a fan of the design... looks like a tribute to spiderman.



It always looked like a Christmas tree to me lol.
I do like the real pictures of the nuclear version though.


----------



## B9Scrambler

CoiL said:


> Omg! You shouldn`t have showed this to me! DualDD-graphene driver ? Mids good and only slight U-signature?
> You really mess up my plans getting iBasso IT01. I wonder how those two compare.



Not a dual DD unfortunately. Single dynamic. From the specs I'm thinking dual magnet, dual diaphragm but I need to have that clarified. The translations are a little wonky. They're also very tip sensitive. I was able to really crank up the bass with some Audbos tips. Killed the resolution though. Spinfits seem to pair really nicely. I personally think the new King Pro would be more in your wheelhouse. These might have too much low end.



liquidrats said:


> @B9Scrambler Since we're in the topic, are you going to review the TFZ King Pro?



Sure am! Only listened to them briefly but they seem like a nice step up from the original King. They tone down the lower treble that many found too aggressive and like the Tequila, smooth things out overall. It's a more refined listen than the original King for sure.

 ​


----------



## CoiL

B9Scrambler said:


> Not a dual DD unfortunately. Single dynamic. From the specs I'm thinking dual magnet, dual diaphragm but I need to have that clarified. The translations are a little wonky. They're also very tip sensitive. I was able to really crank up the bass with some Audbos tips. Killed the resolution though. Spinfits seem to pair really nicely. I personally think the new King Pro would be more in your wheelhouse. These might have too much low end.


So, they are more L-shaped than U-shaped signature? Do they have strong bass boost or only slight? 
I don`t mind slight bass boost when it is done professionally (tight, detailed and no bleed). What I don`t like is mid-bass boost and boomy loose lower-bass.
I considered King Pro but after reading some reviews they didn`t seem to impress (or is this totally fresh new version?).
I rather go with iBasso IT01 than King Pro I think (IT01 is also graphene with Tesla magnet and special chamber design + iBasso has really good cable and QC).


----------



## Wiljen

B9Scrambler said:


> From the description "Dual-magnetic two-way graphene driver" I'm thinking more like a dual-diaphragm setup like the Dubliz Enhanced. Will need to see about getting clarification on that. Happy to confirm the magnets are pretty strong. In the pics above that was as close to the ZS6 as they could get without pulling together, haha.



Now you've got me wanting to take one apart and look.  Not good.


----------



## audio123

Penon BS1 Official Review Now on Head-Fi

Enjoy! 

https://head-fi.org/showcase/penon-bs1-official-version.22858/reviews#review-19712


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the FiiO F9 Pro: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2018/01/fiio-f9-pro-review.html#more


----------



## docentore

Meizu showed new IEMs called Live. to me it looks like 4BA (2 low +2 mid/hi), but I might be wrong. Not sure what think about the frequency graphs (can't read them ).
What do you think?
https://www.gizmochina.com/2018/01/17/meizu-live-meziu-flow-bass-earphones-announced/


----------



## Dobrescu George

docentore said:


> Meizu showed new IEMs called Live. to me it looks like 4BA (2 low +2 mid/hi), but I might be wrong. Not sure what think about the frequency graphs (can't read them ).
> What do you think?
> https://www.gizmochina.com/2018/01/17/meizu-live-meziu-flow-bass-earphones-announced/



Might be good, but Meizu sells phones, so those might be bundled with their smartphones (?)


----------



## docentore

Dobrescu George said:


> Might be good, but Meizu sells phones, so those might be bundled with their smartphones (?)



They also manufacture and sell ear/head phones, EP-51, HD-50


----------



## Slater (Jan 17, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> Might be good, but Meizu sells phones, so those might be bundled with their smartphones (?)





docentore said:


> *They also manufacture and sell ear/head phones, EP-51, HD-50*



Yup, and they make good stuff for sure. The build quality easily rivals Apple, and I would even go so far as to say their stuff consistently exceeds Apple's build quality.

The EP-52 is hands down the best bluetooth earphone I own.

The HP-50 is built like a Sherman tank and is a great headphone for the meager $50 price. I own (3) pairs, and they are very friendly for modding (driver swaps, open-back conversions, cup mods, oval earpad pad upgrades, etc). Fact is, I'm wearing my HP-50s right now as I type this.

I have no doubt that the Meizu Flow and Live are good bets. Meizu definitely has their act together.


----------



## ivo001

docentore said:


> Meizu showed new IEMs called Live. to me it looks like 4BA (2 low +2 mid/hi), but I might be wrong. Not sure what think about the frequency graphs (can't read them ).
> What do you think?
> https://www.gizmochina.com/2018/01/17/meizu-live-meziu-flow-bass-earphones-announced/


Gearbest has the Meizu Flow, and George has given a discount code for them once.


George-gearbest said:


> MEIZU Flow Three Hybrid Units HiFi Earphones with Mic
> 
> One Dynamic Unit and Two Balanced Armature Units / On-cord Control
> 
> ...


----------



## docentore

ivo001 said:


> Gearbest has the Meizu Flow, and George has given a discount code for them once.



This is "new" and "improved" version of Flow called Flow Bass, which name, even though you could call me "light-basshead" doesn't appeal to me


----------



## HiFiChris

docentore said:


> Meizu showed new IEMs called Live. to me it looks like 4BA (2 low +2 mid/hi), but I might be wrong. Not sure what think about the frequency graphs (can't read them ).
> What do you think?
> https://www.gizmochina.com/2018/01/17/meizu-live-meziu-flow-bass-earphones-announced/



The (shown and uncompensated, but also excessively smoothed) FR graph predicts a warm, bass-oriented and very relaxed, smooth sound. Like an even fuller, even more relaxed version of the W40 with a bit more upper midrange presence than it. Looks definitely interesting, but that 5 (?) kHz dip is likely going to add too much midrange relaxation and smoothness since it defuses a lot of the upper midrange overtones. Interesting nonetheless.


----------



## mochill

Getting a surprise package tomorrow, will post picks


----------



## davidcotton

mochill said:


> Getting a surprise package tomorrow, will post picks



Better make sure it's headphones first


----------



## mochill

It sure is a iem


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> Getting a surprise package tomorrow, will post picks



Is the package from Shozy??


----------



## ivo001

We shall zy


----------



## Slater (Jan 17, 2018)

ivo001 said:


> Gearbest has the Meizu Flow, and George has given a discount code for them once.



FYI, Gearbest has the Flow, which is the old model. The Flow has been replaced with the "Flow Bass". Although I've never heard either, so I can't comment on the sound. The non-Bass version of the Flow may be perfectly fine.


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> Is the package from Shozy??


You will see the


----------



## themindfreak

mochill said:


> You will see the


Im gonna guess the niceHCK surprise new year bag


----------



## Dobrescu George

Shanling M2s is from China, but it surely is well made and has a lot of features! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/01/shanling-m2s-ultra-portable-versatility.html


----------



## mochill

themindfreak said:


> Im gonna guess the niceHCK surprise new year bag


Keep guessing


----------



## maxxevv

mochill said:


> Keep guessing



Its either from Shozy or Echobox ... you never seem stop popping their recommendations.


----------



## mochill

Not them


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> Keep guessing



Shozy Stardust Limited Edition.

Do I win a cookie?


----------



## mochill




----------



## mochill




----------



## superuser1

9.2m graphene coated dynamic driver. Looks interesting. Hopefully their next iteration will have a mmcx option.


----------



## mochill

The iem is so small , excellent fit for small ear, I feel and hear alot more easily, very smooth at the same time, now burn in time ^_^


----------



## thejoker13

mochill said:


> The iem is so small , excellent fit for small ear, I feel and hear alot more easily, very smooth at the same time, now burn in time ^_^


I am very interested in your sound impressions of the darksides! Please share them once you have a good grasp of their sound signature.


----------



## mochill

thejoker13 said:


> I am very interested in your sound impressions of the darksides! Please share them once you have a good grasp of their sound signature.


Will let everyone know soon with more burn in


----------



## HiFiChris

A summarised German preview of the Hidizs AP200 before the full English review will be eventually published: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2018/01/hidizs-ap200-preview.html
Translator widget below the navigation bar.


 

Given the experience with the AP60 (here alternatively in English language), I didn't except much good from the AP200 at all. But I was totally wrong. This thing is actually quite good and lovely - great navigation and operation, great build and design, clean, clear, transparent, tight sound output, almost perfectly hiss-free with super sensitive in-ears. It has got one flaw though: its output impedance is too high.


----------



## audio123

My take on the LZ A5. Enjoy! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/01/20/lz-a5/


----------



## InAndOut

bhazard said:


> Anyone else notice the Monoprice MP80 is basically the Magaosi K3 with a US warranty?



You mentioning the MP80 is the only on Headfi. I recently purchased the MP80 on sale for $65 and love it. It IS very close to the Magaosi, but it's a BA + DD and the Magaosi is a triple driver ( I think). The cord and "filters" are different too. The MP80 has three filters that have ridges to grip tips and are a different size/shape. The rest of the housing is a identical 100%. But I don't care, for $65 the sound, build quality, mmcx and comfort make it worth it.


----------



## LordZero

How is better? the Final Audio E2000 or the Tinaudio T2?

(Or there is anything better at that price range?)


----------



## Ymer Niros

LordZero said:


> How is better? the Final Audio E2000 or the Tinaudio T2?
> 
> (Or there is anything better at that price range?)



Zhiyin Z5000 can be a very very good option


----------



## LordZero

Ymer Niros said:


> Zhiyin Z5000 can be a very very good option



Can't find almost anything about them, only that they sound better with foamies.

How is their bass? I like bass, but don't want it to mud the treble and miss.


----------



## Ymer Niros

LordZero said:


> Can't find almost anything about them, only that they sound better with foamies.
> 
> How is their bass? I like bass, but don't want it to mud the treble and miss.



You have to read Nymphonomaniac's posts in "BEST Sub-100 $ CHINESE EARPHONES - Hidden Gems, Best deals and impressions sharing-REFERENCE LIST", he talks about it infinitely better than I could do it. If you like bass, you will not be disappointed, I have not heard better of all the "chinoiserie" I bought on Aliexpress. Best bass, best treble, best mids


----------



## LordZero

Ymer Niros said:


> You have to read Nymphonomaniac's posts in "BEST Sub-100 $ CHINESE EARPHONES - Hidden Gems, Best deals and impressions sharing-REFERENCE LIST", he talks about it infinitely better than I could do it. If you like bass, you will not be disappointed, I have not heard better of all the "chinoiserie" I bought on Aliexpress. Best bass, best treble, best mids



Yeah, I have been reading the past posts, but why almost no one have tried it?

In fact, seems that the Zhiyin are no go brand for some people. Well, I am interested in them XD Ordered the Final Audio E2000, to have something to use now and then I will try these.


----------



## Slater

LordZero said:


> Yeah, I have been reading the past posts, but why almost no one have tried it?
> 
> In fact, seems that the Zhiyin are no go brand for some people. Well, I am interested in them XD Ordered the Final Audio E2000, to have something to use now and then I will try these.



There's 9,000 other IEMs out there, so not all of them get found by people.

The Zhiyin was only recently discovered, which is usually how it happens (someone stumbles upon it, decides to be the guinea pig, starts spreading the word when it's good, more people follow).


----------



## loomisjohnson

Ymer Niros said:


> You have to read Nymphonomaniac's posts in "BEST Sub-100 $ CHINESE EARPHONES - Hidden Gems, Best deals and impressions sharing-REFERENCE LIST", he talks about it infinitely better than I could do it. If you like bass, you will not be disappointed, I have not heard better of all the "chinoiserie" I bought on Aliexpress. Best bass, best treble, best mids


how well do the z5000 isolate? easy to drive?


----------



## HungryPanda

The Z5000 sound great the only downside for me is wind noise if I wear them outside and it is windy. Isolation is good


----------



## jant71

So, wonder if ZhiYin are working on a QT6 hybrid type thing with the tesla driver in it??


----------



## LordZero

I see they are cheaper without cable, but I don't have any mmcx cable, any good budget cable recommendation? Not looking for mic/controls.


----------



## thebigredpolos

jant71 said:


> So, wonder if ZhiYin are working on a QT6 hybrid type thing with the tesla driver in it??


Didn't they already release a hybrid with a tesla driver, the QT5 Plus?


----------



## fluteloop

PlantsmanTX said:


> I see...you've eliminated the "reach over your head with the other hand" part. I'll try it.



right.  and I find that sometimes I can just hold the unit with middle finger and thumb and just approach the ear with the wire kind of pre-lifted with my index finger as I wedge the earpiece into my canal i'm also kind of flicking the wire over the top of the ear with index finger, in one ez fluid motion .. failing that, there is another technique and i'll have to post a video of that sometime this week.. it might be helpful to others who might be feigning an oncoming high five on the daily.


----------



## peter123

LordZero said:


> Yeah, I have been reading the past posts, but why almost no one have tried it?
> 
> In fact, seems that the Zhiyin are no go brand for some people. Well, I am interested in them XD Ordered the Final Audio E2000, to have something to use now and then I will try these.



This is why Zhiyin are not popular (or trustworthy) :

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/zhiyin-qt5-4ba-1dd-impressions-thread.808607/page-100

I can't really understand why anyone would bother with them considering the huge amount of great offering from other companies......


----------



## zentro

LordZero said:


> I see they are cheaper without cable, but I don't have any mmcx cable, any good budget cable recommendation? Not looking for mic/controls.



if you are buying from nicehck buy the kz silver cable(6-7 $ i think),thats what i did,i got them together with the nicehck bro(black with mic)  after the zs6 dissapoinment,lets see how they sound


----------



## audio123

Lear Kaleido Review Now on Head-Fi. Enjoy!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lear-kaleido.22874/reviews#review-19745


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> There's 9,000 other IEMs out there, so not all of them get found by people.
> 
> The Zhiyin was only recently discovered, which is usually how it happens (someone stumbles upon it, decides to be the guinea pig, starts spreading the word when it's good, more people follow).



That's why a lot of ppl are side grading rather than upgrading imho


----------



## robervaul

Meizu Live is already on sale in China for 1299 Yuan (~$202)

https://detail.meizu.com/item/meiuzep71.html?click=store_index_ba_2


----------



## gugman

Slater said:


> Photo?



Sorry man, forgot about this one
Here we go


----------



## nelly

Doesn't seem to be a thread for it but Zorloo ZuperDAC-S currently on indiegogo for $45

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/zuperdac-s-zuper-charge-your-music-usb-audio#/


----------



## Wiljen

Adorama is showing the Fender DX01 for $30 right now.   not sure I need one, but for that price may grab it just to see what fender has done since buying Aursonics.

https://www.adorama.com/fe6881000000.html?emailprice=t&utm_medium


----------



## loomisjohnson

gugman said:


> Sorry man, forgot about this one
> Here we go


i've heard vg things about the sq on the m200, but i can't get past that ear flange thing


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Anyone try these yet? Also wasn't one of Tiandirenhe's earphones recalled or something recently? $17.99.
*Tiandirenhe I-INTO I8 Dynamic Earphone 3 Unit Drive*


----------



## djmakemynight

waveriderhawaii said:


> Anyone try these yet? Also wasn't one of Tiandirenhe's earphones recalled or something recently? $17.99.
> *Tiandirenhe I-INTO I8 Dynamic Earphone 3 Unit Drive*



Yeah, I have the I-INTO i8. Pretty deep bass with clear mids and highs. Cable noise is a major downside though. Not advisable for gym usage.


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> i've heard vg things about the sq on the m200, but i can't get past that ear flange thing



One member cut that flange off, and said it made all the difference.


----------



## chickenmoon

The ear hooks on the M200 are OK as they are memory and you can bend them where and how you like. The hardest thing is fitting tips on those huuuuuge nozzles.


----------



## gugman

chickenmoon said:


> The ear hooks on the M200 are OK as they are memory and you can bend them where and how you like. The hardest thing is fitting tips on those huuuuuge nozzles.



You can bend them for sure but they do not stay in that exact position for a long time, max few minutes and fitting those nozzles are a bit hard thing, but as soon as you cut hooks fitting becomes so much easier, in reality it is very easy after that and nozzles are no issue anymore


----------



## chickenmoon

I really don't see how removing the hooks helps with fitting tips more than bending the hooks out of the way.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 23, 2018)

Really, Don't buy/support and encourage that Tiandirenhe model. A little too far with the FXZ copying including a stream tube...






The KZ is nothing like the Campfire inside and mimics the housing straddling the line but we can readily argue never jumps across. This I think is on the other/wrong side of that line and too far where few can argue that it is okay.


----------



## Wiljen

I hadn't seen that JVC model before but any difference in it and the Tiandirenhe model is certainly minimal and I have a feeling they'd have a hard time arguing a patent infringement case on the tube design.   The good news for me is I have no intention of patronizing either of them as they are both butt ugly.


----------



## trellus

jant71 said:


> Really, Don't buy/support and encourage that Tiandirenhe model. A little too far with the *FXZ copying* including a stream tube...
> 
> The KZ is nothing like the Campfire inside and mimics the housing straddling the line but we can readily argue never jumps across. This I think is on the other/wrong side of that line and too far where few can argue that it is okay.



Some of us don't even know what FXZ (_??? _) is and so it hadn't occurred to me at least to get it because it was a copycat of something else... thought it might be an interesting pickup...?


----------



## smwatson90

themindfreak said:


> I do have a recommendation but it isnt really chi fi. That would be the Advanced-Sound Model 3. If im correct it has a very similar sound sig to Se215 and the dsp bluetooth module in there is extremely good. I've seen 1 before and the connectivity to bluetooth was seriously fast as hell.
> Edit: Btw I don't own them sorry about that



as a first pass at solving my problem I bought the Advanced Model 3

I'm extremely impressed to be honest 
Bluetooth works great and sounds really good, not tried wired to compare but I don't feel like I'm missing out on much.
Treble is a little sharp (for want of a better word) for my taste but that can be EQ'd. 
Good isolation with the green foam tips that come as standard but I'll probably get some comply tips anyway. 
Really good value and overall very happy - cheers.


----------



## themindfreak

smwatson90 said:


> as a first pass at solving my problem I bought the Advanced Model 3
> 
> I'm extremely impressed to be honest
> Bluetooth works great and sounds really good, not tried wired to compare but I don't feel like I'm missing out on much.
> ...


Nice!! I might get one in the very distant future if I ever were to go bluetooth heh


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey guys, any of you know where to find this very usefull *EARTIPS????*


If find them very practical to tame treble peaks a little, and its less risky than taking out a nozzle mesh to insert foam in it and all other mods.
Hope Aliexpress got them but I don't even know how to name this eartips.

EDIT: problem solve. Just create these eartips by yourself.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Just a brief review of the HiLisening HLS-S8. Quick summary: the earpieces themselves (build, comfort, sound) are great, everything else kinda sucks.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hilisening-hls-s8.22885/reviews

  ​


----------



## groucho69

B9Scrambler said:


> Just a brief review of the HiLisening HLS-S8. Quick summary: the earpieces themselves (build, comfort, sound) are great, everything else kinda sucks.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hilisening-hls-s8.22885/reviews
> 
> ​



Very interesting.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 25, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Just a brief review of the HiLisening HLS-S8. Quick summary: the earpieces themselves (build, comfort, sound) are great, everything else kinda sucks.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hilisening-hls-s8.22885/reviews
> 
> ​




Based on your review I put them in my Amazon cart ($70). Thanks for the heads up on the cable.  I'll use my DM5 cables and order the KZ MMCX cables ($15) when I put the order through.

Would you consider $85 ($70 + $15) as money well spent or are there better options at that price point?


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the ADVANCED Alpha, with in-depth comparisons to my HiFiMAN HE-400 and Audeze LCD-X: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/advanced-alpha.22855/reviews#review-19761


----------



## B9Scrambler

DocHoliday said:


> Based on your review I put them in my Amazon cart ($70). Thanks for the heads up on the cable.  I'll use my DM5 cables and order the KZ MMCX cables ($15) when I put the order through.
> 
> Would you consider $85 ($70 + $15) as money well spent or are there better options at that price point?



70 is around what they should have cost in the first place imo, in their current state. Everything but the earpieces and filters are pretty much throwaway items. 85 with a proper cable and decent tips seems like a fair price to pay considering how well they compete sonically with other 100 USD earphones. Maybe I'm being a little harsh on them, but it feels like they put all their time into developing the earpieces and sound, then pulled from the parts bin for everything else. They have a very slap-dash feel to them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

HiFiChris said:


> My take on the ADVANCED Alpha, with in-depth comparisons to my HiFiMAN HE-400 and Audeze LCD-X: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/advanced-alpha.22855/reviews#review-19761



Nice review Chris! Glad to see the comparisons. Really wish I could have done the same but my headphone collection is...uh...firmly entrenched in the budget dynamic realms, minus a couple outliers, haha.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> 70 is around what they should have cost in the first place imo, in their current state. Everything but the earpieces and filters are pretty much throwaway items. 85 with a proper cable and decent tips seems like a fair price to pay considering how well they compete sonically with other 100 USD earphones. Maybe I'm being a little harsh on them, but it feels like they put all their time into developing the earpieces and sound, then pulled from the parts bin for everything else. They have a very slap-dash feel to them.



HiLisening/Magaosi seems to make that mistake a lot, particularly with the cables.

They even re-released the K5 with an updated/upgraded cable because the original stock cable was so bad. They should have just released the K5 with the right cable from the get-go.

Oh well, the world will keep on spinning (unless you believe in the flat earth theory, in which the world doesn't spin at all)...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> HiLisening/Magaosi seems to make that mistake a lot, particularly with the cables.
> 
> They even re-released the K5 with an updated/upgraded cable because the original stock cable was so bad. They should have just released the K5 with the right cable from the get-go.
> 
> Oh well, the world will keep on spinning (unless you believe in the flat earth theory, in which the world doesn't spin at all)...



Didn't know that about the K5. Hopefully they give the S8 some love too. It's a good earphone, it just needs to be revisited if they want to sell it for 100 bucks. Kinda reminds me of the Rhapsodio Clipper situation actually. Good product, but overpriced for what you get.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Didn't know that about the K5. Hopefully they give the S8 some love too. It's a good earphone, it just needs to be revisited if they want to sell it for 100 bucks. Kinda reminds me of the Rhapsodio Clipper situation actually. Good product, but overpriced for what you get.



Yeah, it's a really nice cable - half copper, half silver plated, 8-braid.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Yeah, it's a really nice cable - half copper, half silver plated, 8-braid.



Wow...What? That's a heck of a turnaround compared to the original cable, haha. Not even in the same stratosphere.


----------



## SiggyFraud (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi guys. I wanted to check out QKZ W3 Pro, which is supposed to be an upgrade version of the popular W1 Pro. Has anyone tried it? Also, in the QKZ store on Ali there are two models, W3 Pro and DM300. Am I crazy or are they exactly the same?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...phone-Razer-Gamer-MSN/1246446_2034169381.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...orts-Wire-Earphones-Fone-for/32722545055.html


----------



## AKMW44

Hi, does anyone know where i can get KZZS6 in green and for similar price to gearbest ie 28 dollars. Thanks


----------



## themindfreak

Slater said:


> Yeah, it's a really nice cable - half copper, half silver plated, 8-braid.


Oo wow thats the same exact cable material build and type i bought from nicehck, my only gripe is that my connector is a straight angle one :/ I bought it for $28.35usd if anyone is interested in its pricing.


----------



## themindfreak

AKMW44 said:


> Hi, does anyone know where i can get KZZS6 in green and for similar price to gearbest ie 28 dollars. Thanks


Green ZS6 has been discontinued unfortunately. The only way is to get one used from others.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

AKMW44 said:


> Hi, does anyone know where i can get KZZS6 in green and for similar price to gearbest ie 28 dollars. Thanks



You will be lucky to find green at any price. As @themindfreak said, it's discontinued.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 25, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> 70 is around what they should have cost in the first place imo, in their current state. Everything but the earpieces and filters are pretty much throwaway items. 85 with a proper cable and decent tips seems like a fair price to pay considering how well they compete sonically with other 100 USD earphones. Maybe I'm being a little harsh on them, but it feels like they put all their time into developing the earpieces and sound, then pulled from the parts bin for everything else. They have a very slap-dash feel to them.



Well, I might just have more fun buying a ZS3 ($15) and ES3 ($19) on Amazon and then transplant the ES3 drivers into the the ZS3 shells. If I can work that 10mm DD into the ZS3 shell I might have something special there!


----------



## groucho69

waveriderhawaii said:


> You will be lucky to find green at any price. As @themindfreak said, it's discontinued.



I could be talked out of mine for the right price. Let the games begin!


----------



## HiFiChris

docentore said:


> Meizu showed new IEMs called Live. to me it looks like 4BA (2 low +2 mid/hi), but I might be wrong. Not sure what think about the frequency graphs (can't read them ).
> What do you think?
> https://www.gizmochina.com/2018/01/17/meizu-live-meziu-flow-bass-earphones-announced/





HiFiChris said:


> The (shown and uncompensated, but also excessively smoothed) FR graph predicts a warm, bass-oriented and very relaxed, smooth sound. Like an even fuller, even more relaxed version of the W40 with a bit more upper midrange presence than it. Looks definitely interesting, but that 5 (?) kHz dip is likely going to add too much midrange relaxation and smoothness since it defuses a lot of the upper midrange overtones. Interesting nonetheless.




And now it seems GearBest has them available for pre-order: https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1604599.html

Additionally, I just now realised that Meizu got inspired by the Shure SE846 when it comes to the Live Quad-BA IEMs' inner sides of the shells, driver positioning and the red element, along with the nozzle filters:


----------



## AKMW44

groucho69 said:


> I could be talked out of mine for the right price. Let the games begin!


Lol,£22.99, lots of grovelling, massive sob story"made redundant, bad knee and trying to get benefit sorted". Plus i work 3 days for charity cancer research. Hows about that groucho69


----------



## AKMW44

That Meizu looks great, looks like ide better get saving


----------



## AKMW44

groucho69 said:


> I could be talked out of mine for the right price. Let the games begin!


Or swap for black??


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Wow...What? That's a heck of a turnaround compared to the original cable, haha. Not even in the same stratosphere.



Yeah, I fell out of my chair when I saw it. It's beautiful and sounds great (poor sound from the stock cable was the #1 K5 complaint). I think if Magaosi had released the K5 with the upgraded cable from the get go, they would have hit it out of the park. The K5 is a big step up from the K3 Pro (which itself is a good IEM). I would have never thought I could get this sound out of a BA-only IEM (especially sub-bass/bass). Even though HiLisening manufacturers their own BA drivers, I'm glad they went with a genuine Knowles double BA driver (the bass driver).


----------



## Slater

AKMW44 said:


> That Meizu looks great, looks like ide better get saving



I'm a big Meizu fan, but if you don't feel like waiting you can get the Magaosi K5 v2.0 right now. 5xBA drivers, including a genuine Knowles dual-BA bass unit. A great IEM.


----------



## Wiljen

I'd still clarify that statement @Slater as the K5 is still hyper sensitive.   if you intend to run an amp, the k5 is probably a bad choice due to hiss.  Run straight off a phone or low powered source they are much better.


----------



## DocHoliday

Wiljen said:


> I'd still clarify that statement @Slater as the K5 is still hyper sensitive.   if you intend to run an amp, the k5 is probably a bad choice due to hiss.  Run straight off a phone or low powered source they are much better.


Lost interest in these when I heard about the cables and even more so when I heard that the bass is rolled off. Is this an adequate description or is it an unjust characterization of the K5?


----------



## HungryPanda

Sorted for a while


----------



## HiFiChris

HungryPanda said:


> Sorted for a while



Are those Sam$**9 G@l@xy IEMs? Heard they're rather decent for included smartphone IEMs. Had one set as well with my Sam-junk G@l@xy "flagship" level smartphone (that I happily sold just three-ish months after I got it, with a huge $$$ loss). Didn't get a fit with the included ear tips. Am a strict "stock-tips-only" kind of person. Didn't bother trying them with any other tips or even keeping them in my collection and sold it along with the phone. Later found out that it's a dual dynamic driver per side headset.


----------



## chickenmoon

HungryPanda said:


> Sorted for a while



HS330 aren't bad but I didn't feel like stockpiling them, I have just as many IG955 however.


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> Sorted for a while



Looks like a photo from mid-December, preparing _Stocking Stuffers...   _


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 26, 2018)

HiFiChris said:


> Are those Sam$**9 G@l@xy IEMs? Heard they're rather decent for included smartphone IEMs. Had one set as well with my Sam-junk G@l@xy "flagship" level smartphone (that I happily sold just three-ish months after I got it, with a huge $$$ loss). Didn't get a fit with the included ear tips. Am a strict "stock-tips-only" kind of person. Didn't bother trying them with any other tips or even keeping them in my collection and sold it along with the phone. Later found out that it's a dual dynamic driver per side headset.



I have a pair that came with my Samsung 3.6 DAP. Mine were so good that I actually purchased another 3.6 DAP to get the earphones. It was the main reason but I knew that having an extra Android based Wolfson DAP would also be money well spent. Until now I had completely forgotten about them. I should probably open the box up and check the battery. It's been seven years. Samsung 3.6 sounds fantastic with the Onkyo HF player app installed.


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> Lost interest in these when I heard about the cables and even more so when I heard that the bass is rolled off. Is this an adequate description or is it an unjust characterization of the K5?



The latest version has an awesome cable. The original release had the crap cable.

As far as bass, I was worried about this too. I assumed that due to BA only drivers that they would be anemic and lifeless. Sure, they don't have the deep extension like a dynamic driver does, but they have plenty of bass punch (with KZ Starline tips) (which makes me happy as I'm a bass head and listen primarily to EDM music).

I have the Magaosi K3 Pro, and I prefer the K5 to the Pro.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> I'd still clarify that statement @Slater as the K5 is still hyper sensitive.   if you intend to run an amp, the k5 is probably a bad choice due to hiss.  Run straight off a phone or low powered source they are much better.



I have not experienced any of the hiss others have complained of. Maybe it's the old stock cable that caused that.

For sources, I tried the K5 with my xduoo X3 and also with the FiiO E12A Mont Blanc (IEM Edition). Perhaps the fact that I have the IEM Edition of the E12 is why they play nice with the K5. Unfortunately, I don't have any other amps to test it out with at the moment.

But I am quite happy with the K5, and it's one of my favorite IEMs at the moment (the other being the Pioneer CH9T).


----------



## Wiljen

I really like the K5 within the bounds of what it does well too, but it is not just the cable as I threw out the stock cable and did pretty much all my listening with a couple different Vectan and Shure cables and it was still present.


----------



## Dobrescu George

HiFiChris said:


> Are those Sam$**9 G@l@xy IEMs? Heard they're rather decent for included smartphone IEMs. Had one set as well with my Sam-junk G@l@xy "flagship" level smartphone (that I happily sold just three-ish months after I got it, with a huge $$$ loss). Didn't get a fit with the included ear tips. Am a strict "stock-tips-only" kind of person. Didn't bother trying them with any other tips or even keeping them in my collection and sold it along with the phone. Later found out that it's a dual dynamic driver per side headset.



You could also try some Xiaomi Smartphones. They tend to provide good price / performance ratio


----------



## DocHoliday

Slater said:


> The latest version has an awesome cable. The original release had the crap cable.
> 
> As far as bass, I was worried about this too. I assumed that due to BA only drivers that they would be anemic and lifeless. Sure, they don't have the deep extension like a dynamic driver does, but they have plenty of bass punch (with KZ Starline tips) (which makes me happy as I'm a bass head and listen primarily to EDM music).
> 
> I have the Magaosi K3 Pro, and I prefer the K5 to the Pro.



If you primarily listen to EDM, try this track on YouTube. It's the opening track on one of the Masterworks Collection mixes and he lets the whole first ten minutes play before introducing the second song. It's the prefect way to slowly build up the energy of a two hour mix and it's a rare track to find  (in instrumental format).


----------



## wastan

Slater said:


> I have not experienced any of the hiss others have complained of. Maybe it's the old stock cable that caused that.
> 
> For sources, I tried the K5 with my xduoo X3 and also with the FiiO E12A Mont Blanc (IEM Edition). Perhaps the fact that I have the IEM Edition of the E12 is why they play nice with the K5. Unfortunately, I don't have any other amps to test it out with at the moment.
> 
> But I am quite happy with the K5, and it's one of my favorite IEMs at the moment (the other being the Pioneer CH9T).



Interesting. Would you consider the Pioneer an upgrade over the K3 Pro?


----------



## Slater

wastan said:


> Interesting. Would you consider the Pioneer an upgrade over the K3 Pro?



Yes, Pioneer CH9T is going to be legend, like the Philips Fidelio X2. The K3 Pro is good, don't get me wrong - it just has some flaws.

The only negatives about the CH9T are:

the price ($100+ is overpriced IMO, but I luckily picked mine up for $59)
the cable (which eventually comes unraveled at the bottom)
the nozzle is gigantic, which won't fit everyone's ears and makes tip rolling more difficult
As far as the price comment, this is understandable over the ridiculous value ChiFi we're all used to now. You're paying a premium for the Pioneer name, dealer distribution channel, enforced retail pricing, advertising, 2 yr warranty, etc. If this was a ChiFi IEM, it would be around $50-$60 I would approximate.

I also wish I could A/B the CH9T with the CH5T. Other than the removable vs fixed cable, the CH5T is supposed to sound extremely close (if not identical) to the CH9T. If that is the case, it is an excellent 'back door' way to basically get the CH9T sound at half the cost. The removable cable of the CH9T is definitely not worth $50 extra cost IMO, unless you're really rough on cables.


----------



## DocHoliday

Slater said:


> Yes, Pioneer CH9T is going to be legend, like the Philips Fidelio X2. The K3 Pro is good, don't get me wrong - it just has some flaws.
> 
> The only negatives about the CH9T are:
> 
> ...



Based on richness/musicality, how do they compare to the Urbanfun Hybrid?

I realize it is apples to oranges, but are they more musical than the Urbanfun Hybrids? 

I'm asking because the CH9 is currently on sale ($80) on Amazon and now may be a good time for me to pull the trigger.


----------



## HungryPanda

The CH9T is a big sounding iem, pretty good with anything you throw at it


----------



## riffrafff

HungryPanda said:


> The CH9T is a big sounding iem, pretty good with anything you throw at it



One of the Amazon reviewers for these says his cables keep coming unplugged from the earphones.  Have you experienced this?


----------



## HungryPanda

Not me  only the Fiio F5 did that in all of the iem's I have bought


----------



## Slater (Jan 26, 2018)

DocHoliday said:


> Based on richness/musicality, how do they compare to the Urbanfun Hybrid?
> 
> I realize it is apples to oranges, but are they more musical than the Urbanfun Hybrids?
> 
> I'm asking because the CH9 is currently on sale ($80) on Amazon and now may be a good time for me to pull the trigger.





HungryPanda said:


> The CH9T is a big sounding iem, pretty good with anything you throw at it



Agreed. It always seems to be my go to favorite IEM for fun and musicality.

Like the Fidelio X2 is with full size headphones. Both are all-around winners with anything you throw at them. Both put a big smile on my face every time I grab them.

$80 is worth it. Anything $100 and over is questionable because there's a lot of contenders in that price range.

I paid $59 (once in a lifetime price), which would have been a crime not to buy them.



riffrafff said:


> One of the Amazon reviewers for these says his cables keep coming unplugged from the earphones.  Have you experienced this?



I haven't had any cable issues with mine. They stay plugged in with kung fu grip.

They come with a 2 year warranty - the guy with the cable issue should get his taken care of under warranty.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 27, 2018)

Slater said:


> Agreed. It always seems to be my go to favorite IEM for fun and musicality.
> 
> Like the Fidelio X2 is with full size headphones. Both are all-around winners with anything you throw at them. Both put a big smile on my face every time I grab them.
> 
> ...



I've put the CH9T in my Amazon cart, but given Wiljen's description of the ZSR, if the ZSR is indeed a refined HDS3 then, for me, that will likely be endgame for 2018 when it comes to seeking out my favorite sound signature. It doesn't mean I'll stop collecting. It just means I will have found what entertains me most. We'll see when they get here.

BTW, too bad KZ never pursued this teaser.





If I were KZ I would release a ZS8(?) which would be the ZS6 with two high frequency BA's instead of two ultra-high BAs. This would cater to those who find the ZS6's treble offensive. Offer one in a white satin finish and one in a deep blue satin finish, both IEMS with brass screws and brass mesh under the faceplates and watch them fly off the shelf.


----------



## Slater (Jan 27, 2018)

I know a few people have asked about the dual dynamic driver S410 (https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1120021.html).

Mine arrived today. It's comfy, nice build, nice ear guides, strong cable with very good strain reliefs, includes a decent zippered carry case, and has a massive selection of tips (the tip selection alone is worth it).

Sound wise, it's nothing special OOTB. It's a very average/mediocre v-shape IEM with seriously rolled off treble. Bass is muddy and it has a veiled sound, but that is because the nozzles are stuffed with foam. I removed the foam, which cleared up the muddiness and veil (why do these companies keep doing that is beyond me).

The treble can be boosted a lot via EQd, making it plenty bright enough for just about everyone except treble heads. I added +8dB of treble and it was just like I like it - anything over +10dB was too much. It's likely they could have tuned it without requiring any EQ if they had just added a crossover. That seems to be the big mistake on all of these dual 10mm+6mm dynamic driver jobbies - KZ ZS2, iRock A8, etc. They all sound mediocre OOTB, but improve 100% with a few minutes of EQ work.

Anyways, I only paid $6 for it - the carry case and tips are worth that. If you're willing to remove the foam in the nozzle (30 seconds of work with a sewing needle) and EQ the sound to your liking, it's worth picking up a set when it's on sale next (I definitely wouldn't pay full price for it). Otherwise, skip it because there's a million other competitors in the <$10 range.

It would make a nice donor shell for a custom IEM. The back comes off easy, there's plenty of room to work with, and the wiring appears easy to work on. There's lots of choices for 10mm drivers, including graphene.


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> I've put the CH9T in my Amazon cart, but given Wiljen's description of the ZSR, if the ZSR is indeed a refined HDS3 then, for me, that will likely be endgame for 2018 when it comes to seeking out my favorite sound signature. It doesn't mean I'll stop collecting. It just means I will have found what entertains me most. We'll see when they get here.
> 
> BTW, too bad KZ never pursued this teaser.



Whaaaaaa?

What the heck is that and where did you find that?

Looks like a ZSE crossed with Shure housing.

As far as the ZSR, I wouldn't call it an endgame IEM. The year just started LOL.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 27, 2018)

Slater said:


> Whaaaaaa?
> 
> What the heck is that and where did you find that?
> 
> ...



Endgame for me only, but only IF they are a refined HDS3 sound signature.

KZ teased these about a year ago. It is actually more akin to the $400 Audio-Technica E70.



 

I think KZ should pursue this. They really do need a separate line just for a top of the line audiophile IEM. But first they need to develop their own excellent low frequency balanced armature. Just waiting for that day.

I think they would look more elegant with brushed aluminum faceplates instead of the translucent faceplates that Audio-Technica went with. Brushed aluminum with a very small engraving of the original Knowledge Zenith insignia (rectangular box within a rectangular box forming the "K" and the "Z") would be very elegant for a flagship KZ.

Perhaps this is why KZ is producing their own MMCX cables. 

Make it happen KZ!


----------



## HiFiChris (Jan 27, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> You could also try some Xiaomi Smartphones. They tend to provide good price / performance ratio



I have the Mi Colorful Starter Edition on hand (in black and in blue). Rather horrible cable and no storage case/pouch included, but the sound is rather decent for the money, and the tuning (v-shape) is done well, too.


----------



## DocHoliday

Slater said:


> I know a few people have asked about the dual dynamic driver S410 (https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1120021.html).
> 
> Mine arrived today. It's comfy, nice build, nice ear guides, strong cable with very good strain reliefs, includes a decent zippered carry case, and has a massive selection of tips (the tip selection alone is worth it).
> 
> ...



Yeah, the ZS2 would have been much better if the upper midrange wasn't so strident and the fit wasn't so infuriating.


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> Yeah, the ZS2 would have been much better if the upper midrange wasn't so strident and the fit wasn't so infuriating.



Ever heard the ZS1 v1? The one with the brass ring in the nozzle? Very rare to find nowadays...


----------



## Slater

FYI, UiiSii CM5 is on sale for $8.99 shipped on Amazon. That's a ridiculous price for juicy graphene goodness. You aren't going to find anything that touches the CM5 for $9.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07415PGTY

Be sure to clip the coupon to get the 25% discount 

P.S. - If you do pick up a set, try out the KZ Starline tips. Miles better than any of the included UiiSii tips (others have recommended the same magical combination as well, but YMMV).


----------



## DocHoliday

Slater said:


> Ever heard the ZS1 v1? The one with the brass ring in the nozzle? Very rare to find nowadays...




That's one I don't have. As I was entering through the front door the last of the ZS1(i) model was going out the back door and I was only able to purchase the inferior ZS2. Had I been a bit more focused at the time I could have probably picked one up while stocks were diminishing, but I was more focused on the ED9 and EDSE at the time. It's one of a handful of KZ's I'd like but don't have in my collection. If I had pursued it more I bet I could have found one, but I was crossing over from SoundMAGIC to Knowledge Zenith at the time and just wasn't focused. 

I think it was B9 who dubbed them "Lord Bass" back when Wokei still posted on the thread. 

Since you do have them let me know how much bass they display in the following track.



Is it too much or is it glorious?


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> That's one I don't have. As I was entering through the front door the last of the ZS1(i) model was going out the back door and I was only able to purchase the inferior ZS2. Had I been a bit more focused at the time I could have probably picked one up while stocks were diminishing, but I was more focused on the ED9 and EDSE at the time. It's one of a handful of KZ's I'd like but don't have in my collection. If I had pursued it more I bet I could have found one, but I was crossing over from SoundMAGIC to Knowledge Zenith at the time and just wasn't focused.
> 
> I think it was B9 who dubbed them "Lord Bass" back when Wokei still posted on the thread.
> 
> ...




I'll get back to you on that. They are out on loan at the moment.

But they are hands down the best KZ for bass, and I agree with the description of "Lord Bass" haha.

I have no idea why KZ revised it and came out with a 2nd revision of the ZS1 (not the ZS2, but rather ZS1 v2). I think it was strictly a cost thing, because the v1 had a crossover and brass rings in each earpiece, which doesn't sound like a lot but at the time the most expensive KZ was like $9-$10, so trimming $2-3 worth of extra cost multiplied by tens of thousands of units can be financially justified by bean counters to the higher ups.

I have the ZS1 v2 (identical to the ZS1 v1 minus the crossovers and brass ring), and the v1 is much better. The ZS1 v2 sounds exactly like the ZS2 to me, so perhaps they were using the ZS1 v2 as a beta test for the ZS2 (really just blue shells are the only difference as far as I've determined upon examination of the guts).

I wish I could buy a crate of ZS1 v1 from some dusty warehouse back room! I'd be set until I die LOL


----------



## DocHoliday

Slater said:


> I'll get back to you on that. They are out on loan at the moment.
> 
> But they are hands down the best KZ for bass, and I agree with the description of "Lord Bass" haha.
> 
> ...




Is there any IEM that you've heard that is comparable to the ZS1(i)?


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> Is there any IEM that you've heard that is comparable to the ZS1(i)?



In bass, no not in my collection (see my profile for my equipment).

I'll bow to the mighty @B9Scrambler on that answer to that question: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-342#post-13909286

_"this is one of the few iems in my collection that might unseat the original brass-ringed KZ ZS1 as my preferred guilty pleasure bass cannon"_​
He's referring to the Tiandirenhe TD08 (available on Aliexpress).

@Nymphonomaniac also speaks highly of the bass on the ZhiYin Z5000, as it uses a high tesla driver (~1 tesla if I remember correctly).

I don't have either of those, but they are both on my list for this year.


----------



## djmakemynight

Slater said:


> FYI, UiiSii CM5 is on sale for $8.99 shipped on Amazon. That's a ridiculous price for juicy graphene goodness. You aren't going to find anything that touches the CM5 for $9.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07415PGTY
> 
> ...



Wow, that is a crazy good price for the CM5. Awesome find and share! The graphene driver in CM5 is really amazing. It is one of its kind in my current collection.


----------



## raptor18

I just got the KZ ZSR, ZS6, Tin Audio T2, Somic V4, MEMT X5, Swing IE800.

I'm absolutely chocked how well the Tin Audio T2 sounds. The ZSR and ZS6 sounds extremly good but have a bit sibilance. The Somic V4 sounds awesome with no Sibilance.
I think the X5 was ok, good sound signature but not a lot of detail.
I didn't like the Swing IE800 at all.


----------



## HungryPanda

My latest find, 2018 **** ASE (2 dynamic drivers and 1 BA)




 



 

fitted with KZ starline tips these go deep but are very balanced overall. Vocals sound sweet


----------



## paulindss

HungryPanda said:


> My latest find, 2018 **** ASE (2 dynamic drivers and 1 BA)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you find them superior sounding to ez ask ? It's from the same manufacturer.


----------



## HungryPanda (Jan 30, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Did you find them superior sounding to ez ask ? It's from the same manufacturer.


 It is a much superior iem, mids are much clearer and highs are crisp and accurate. sub bass is far better. The build is of a much better quality as well.


----------



## paulindss

HungryPanda said:


> It is a much superior iem, mids are much clearer and highs are crisp and accurate. sub bass is far better. The build is of a much better quality as well.



Two weeks ago they were listed as 20,89$. Now the cheapest is 35$ in Aliexpress.


----------



## HungryPanda

I had to pay a little more than that when I ordered mine


----------



## Slater

djmakemynight said:


> Wow, that is a crazy good price for the CM5. Awesome find and share! The graphene driver in CM5 is really amazing. It is one of its kind in my current collection.



Thanks. I ordered another just to have the drivers for driver swap. Planning on transplanting them into the metal Tiandirenhe TD08 shell


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 30, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> My latest find, 2018 **** ASE (2 dynamic drivers and 1 BA)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've often thought that if KZ ever decided to change the connectors on their IEMs it should be changed to this type of connector. This minimizes the chance of bending the pins during the connecting process and it eliminates the possibility of reversing the polarity. In addition, there is no loss of sound due to loose swiveling connections. Plenty of upgrade varieties as well.

BTW, this type of connector is similar to the one that Audio-Technica uses on their IMxx series.


----------



## chinmie

does the KZ bluetooth cable compatible with the TFZ King? also does the latest version (4.2) support aptx and have low latency to watch movies?


----------



## kuko61

Hello, did anyone hear the Dodocool DA158 headphones?
https://www.dodocool.com/p-da158b.html
I plan to buy cheaper headphones with ANC and Bluetooth to my office. I like that they support APTX.
But I do not know what the sound quality and efficiency of ANC they have.
Thank you...


----------



## Selenium (Feb 2, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> My latest find, 2018 **** ASE (2 dynamic drivers and 1 BA)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost got these but went with the **** Light-T instead. Because they are tiny and tough. And according to B9Scrambler they're close in performance to the much pricier AAW Q.


----------



## chinmie

Selenium said:


> Almost got these but went with the **** Light-T instead. Because they are tiny and tough. And according to B9Scrambler they're close in performance to the much pricier AAW Q.


have you received it already? how's the sound signature? I'm looking for small iems like this


----------



## HungryPanda

My trinity hyperions are small like those


----------



## mochill

The echobox audio traveler is the best small Iem I have


----------



## peter123

chinmie said:


> have you received it already? how's the sound signature? I'm looking for small iems like this



They're really nice. Sound signature is lush and on the warm side without being overly bassy. They may lack a little extension in both ends but makes a very relaxed and enjoyable listening experience. I tend to think of them as a baby Aurisonics Rockets....


----------



## DBaldock9

Selenium said:


> Almost got these but went with the **** Light-T instead. Because they are tiny and tough. And according to B9Scrambler they're close in performance to the much pricier AAW Q.



I bought these, back when they were called: _2016 AK Light In Ear Earphone 5mm Mini Dynamic Noise Cancelling Sleep Headset With Sleeping Earplugs For Quick Snooze_, for $36.34.
They sound pretty good, but for me, the nozzles are too large in diameter, which means they can't be inserted very deeply into my ear, without being painful - and I use the largest tips I can find, on nearly all of my earphones.  
The wide nozzles also makes it nearly impossible to find replacement tips.
Using the supplied _shallow & roundish_ tips, they end up popping out when I'm trying to sleep.
They've ended up in my, "I don't really use these" case... 

For me, the smaller nozzle size of the MEMT X5 works better for comfortable sleeping.
I also find that my _flat-style_ earphones work well (VE Biggie, VE Smalls, Tennmak Pro, Rose Aurora, Kinera BA05 (BD005)).


----------



## B9Scrambler

DBaldock9 said:


> I bought these, back when they were called: _2016 AK Light In Ear Earphone 5mm Mini Dynamic Noise Cancelling Sleep Headset With Sleeping Earplugs For Quick Snooze_, for $36.34.
> They sound pretty good, but for me, the nozzles are too large in diameter, which means they can't be inserted very deeply into my ear, without being painful - and I use the largest tips I can find, on nearly all of my earphones.
> The wide nozzles also makes it nearly impossible to find replacement tips.
> Using the supplied _shallow & roundish_ tips, they end up popping out when I'm trying to sleep.
> ...



They've got tip-mounted 6mm micro drivers so yeah, the nozzles are going to be larger than normal. Typical for the style. The updated version I have, the Light T2, got around this issue somewhat with a unique nozzle style I've not seen used anywhere else;

 

It's too bad they didn't carry this feature over to the **** version. That little ridge lets you use pretty much any standard tip you want. Bit of an oversight imo.


----------



## Selenium (Feb 4, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> They've got tip-mounted 6mm micro drivers so yeah, the nozzles are going to be larger than normal. Typical for the style. The updated version I have, the Light T2, got around this issue somewhat with a unique nozzle style I've not seen used anywhere else;
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad they didn't carry this feature over to the **** version. That little ridge lets you use pretty much any standard tip you want. Bit of an oversight imo.



Actually in some of the pictures of the **** version it does show that little notch. I guess I'll find out when I get them.



			
				Peter123 said:
			
		

> They're really nice. Sound signature is lush and on the warm side without being overly bassy. They may lack a little extension in both ends but makes a very relaxed and enjoyable listening experience. I tend to think of them as a baby Aurisonics Rockets....



Promising indeed. I loved the Rockets.


----------



## jant71

DocHoliday said:


> I've often thought that if KZ ever decided to change the connectors on their IEMs it should be changed to this type of connector. This minimizes the chance of bending the pins during the connecting process and it eliminates the possibility of reversing the polarity. In addition, there is no loss of sound due to loose swiveling connections. Plenty of upgrade varieties as well.
> 
> BTW, this type of connector is similar to the one that Audio-Technica uses on their IMxx series




Of course, because the plastic cracks and breaks AT already abandoned this connector 

On another note I see this is out. People liked the previous non-Pro version. Quite a price hike...
https://penonaudio.com/ty-hi-z-g3-pro.html


----------



## HiFiChris

Just a couple reviews:

FiiO FH1: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19826/

LZ A5: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19825/

DUNU Falcon-C: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19824/

Penon BS1 Official: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19823/

LEAR LUF-BA1: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19821/

NS Audio NS-2 Composer: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19815/


----------



## Cinder

DBaldock9 said:


> I bought these, back when they were called: _2016 AK Light In Ear Earphone 5mm Mini Dynamic Noise Cancelling Sleep Headset With Sleeping Earplugs For Quick Snooze_, for $36.34.
> They sound pretty good, but for me, the nozzles are too large in diameter, which means they can't be inserted very deeply into my ear, without being painful - and I use the largest tips I can find, on nearly all of my earphones.
> The wide nozzles also makes it nearly impossible to find replacement tips.
> Using the supplied _shallow & roundish_ tips, they end up popping out when I'm trying to sleep.
> ...



I agree. I've tested these extensively throughout their various branding and to me, they never come close to the AAW Q. I can sleep easily in the Q, and use it pretty regularly. I've had it for two years now and no wear-and-tear even shows on it. The stress relief is magically good for an IEM so small.

Small IEMs like this can't really be cheaped out on if you want a really good package. The engineering requirement is just too high for a cheap Chinese clone that works just as well.


----------



## Saoshyant

Considering the Q is going for around 75, it's tempting.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Saoshyant said:


> Considering the Q is going for around 75, it's tempting.



75? Those things were over 200 USD when they launched.


----------



## Saoshyant (Feb 5, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> 75? Those things were over 200 USD when they launched.



https://www.null-audio.com/products/aaw-q-in-canal-monitor

For me it's 10 SGD shipping to the US.

Yeah, for the cost, I figured it was worth the try.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Saoshyant said:


> https://www.null-audio.com/products/aaw-q-in-canal-monitor
> 
> For me it's 10 SGD shipping to the US.
> 
> Yeah, for the cost, I figured it was worth the try.



Hell yeah. That's an awesome price  Nice find.


----------



## Greyscale

Can anyone do a comparison of the kz zst and the lz A2S?


----------



## Cinder

The ZST is so uncomfortable I'd have a hard time keeping it in my ears long enough.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Cinder said:


> The ZST is so uncomfortable I'd have a hard time keeping it in my ears long enough.



How comes? They don't look the part (?) 

I do have quite a few ultra-comfy Chinese IEMs on my table, and all of them are lovely, items like Astrotec AM850, FiiO F9Pro, iBasso IT01, etc. I think I can recommend most of what I heard for their comfort.


----------



## B9Scrambler

The ZST uses a pretty common shell. Same one as the TFZ Series 2, 4, My Love II, and King (mold lines are identical), among others. If you've got small outer ears or a protrusion that prevents them from nestling in, I can see them not fitting well and/or causing hotspots.


----------



## Cinder

B9Scrambler said:


> The ZST uses a pretty common shell. Same one as the TFZ Series 2, 4, My Love II, and King (mold lines are identical), among others. If you've got small outer ears or a protrusion that prevents them from nestling in, I can see them not fitting well and/or causing hotspots.



I just checked and I notice some small, but key differences.  Also the nozzle looks different too.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Cinder said:


> I just checked and I notice some small, but key differences.  Also the nozzle looks different too.



I have them all. Can't find the ED12 or that would be in there too.


​
The base ergonomics are identical. Same nozzle length and flare at the tip, same curves where the housing tapers into the nozzle, same length and depth of the housing. The mesh is mounted differently, sure. The receptacle for the 2-pin connectors are as well; recessed on the KZs, protruding on the TFZs. And of course the face plates differ between models. Weight is different as well due to changes in materials and drivers. The base ergonomics and main, ear-facing half of the shells are identical though. Even with the move to an all metal shell on the King Pro dimensions remain nigh identical.


----------



## Cinder

B9Scrambler said:


> I have them all. Can't find the ED12 or that would be in there too.
> 
> ​
> The base ergonomics are identical. Same nozzle length and flare at the tip, same curves where the housing tapers into the nozzle, same length and depth of the housing. The mesh is mounted differently, sure. The receptacle for the 2-pin connectors are as well; recessed on the KZs, protruding on the TFZs. And of course the face plates differ between models. Weight is different as well due to changes in materials and drivers. The base ergonomics and main, ear-facing half of the shells are identical though. Even with the move to an all metal shell on the King Pro dimensions remain nigh identical.



A couple points:
- There is a small difference in angle depth on the ZST's shells for the outwards flange. This small change is primarily what affects my ears, since it makes the difference between too much pressure and not too much pressure
- My ZST also looks like it has a slightly different shell, physically
- My ZST and TFZ IEMs have different nozzle angles

They are super similar, I'll give you that. But for people with ears like mine some very subtle differences make or break the fit. I wasn't a big fan of the TFZ fit either, I gave it just "passable" results. Maybe it's my ear anatomy, but I still find that my impressions match my friends' and family's pretty well with a couple exceptions.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Feb 5, 2018)

Cinder said:


> A couple points:
> - There is a small difference in angle depth on the ZST's shells for the outwards flange. This small change is primarily what affects my ears, since it makes the difference between too much pressure and not too much pressure
> - My ZST also looks like it has a slightly different shell, physically
> - My ZST and TFZ IEMs have different nozzle angles
> ...



We'll just have to agree to disagree on there being differences in shape between the shells. Not going to dispute ear anatomy having an effect on comfort.


----------



## Cya|\|

Hey guys, 
I've been away for a while. Has the zs5 been superseeded in the sub 100$ range?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Cya|\| said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been away for a while. Has the zs5 been superseeded in the sub 100$ range?



While not from China, have you heard about Final E2000 and Final E3000 IEMs? 

Those might be good contenders for the best bellow 100$ price point, especially if you take care of them. The trick is, they are somewhat open, and they look more fragile than other IEMs in this price area, but THAT SOUND! You have to hear them to believe.


----------



## razorpakk

B9Scrambler said:


> I have them all. Can't find the ED12 or that would be in there too.
> 
> ​
> The base ergonomics are identical. Same nozzle length and flare at the tip, same curves where the housing tapers into the nozzle, same length and depth of the housing. The mesh is mounted differently, sure. The receptacle for the 2-pin connectors are as well; recessed on the KZs, protruding on the TFZs. And of course the face plates differ between models. Weight is different as well due to changes in materials and drivers. The base ergonomics and main, ear-facing half of the shells are identical though. Even with the move to an all metal shell on the King Pro dimensions remain nigh identical.


Which model is the one in the middle with the cool shell?


----------



## Grayson73

HI all,

I'm looking for either on-ear or over-ear headphones for monitoring use, around $50 USD.  Any recommendations?

Grayson


----------



## B9Scrambler

razorpakk said:


> Which model is the one in the middle with the cool shell?



Limited Edition ZST that was sold for a short period at the end of last year. There was also a Joker version and another with wings.


----------



## jant71

Looks good...https://penonaudio.com/bgvp-ds1.html




Only seems to show mic cable. Wonder if the black/gold DX3 cable is the same one that comes with the non-mic version.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> Looks good...https://penonaudio.com/bgvp-ds1.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look like they'll be comfortable . Hopefully they sound better than the DN1 which was pretty average.


----------



## jant71

^Needs to beat up the RT-1 which is fine but BGVP need to raise the bar for that $55 price


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Looks good...https://penonaudio.com/bgvp-ds1.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how those compare to the DN1?


----------



## Mariusik

Dobrescu George said:


> While not from China, have you heard about Final E2000 and Final E3000 IEMs?
> 
> Those might be good contenders for the best bellow 100$ price point, especially if you take care of them. The trick is, they are somewhat open, and they look more fragile than other IEMs in this price area, but THAT SOUND! You have to hear them to believe.


Hello, i'm thinking of buying the E2000/E3000 vs Carbo Tenore vs Sony MH1C, did you have the chance of testing all of them? Thx (sorry for the "offtopic")


----------



## djmakemynight

jant71 said:


> Looks good...https://penonaudio.com/bgvp-ds1.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The housing looks similar to KZ ZST. Ah... that reminded me that my DM5 is still in its boxed wrapped and sealed..


----------



## Cya|\|

Dobrescu George said:


> While not from China, have you heard about Final E2000 and Final E3000 IEMs?
> 
> Those might be good contenders for the best bellow 100$ price point, especially if you take care of them. The trick is, they are somewhat open, and they look more fragile than other IEMs in this price area, but THAT SOUND! You have to hear them to believe.



How about the tinaudio t2?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Cya|\| said:


> How about the tinaudio t2?



Have not heard them yet


----------



## HungryPanda

My most used iems at the moment are TinAudio T2, Rythmos Super SD7, ZhiYin Z5000 and **** XBA 6in1


----------



## Wiljen

Mine have shifted pretty solidly to the brainwavz b400.    I like the KZ Zsr, but not enough to displace those as my daily drivers for now.


----------



## superuser1

it01 all the way for me for now.


----------



## TLDRonin

HungryPanda said:


> My most used iems at the moment are TinAudio T2, Rythmos Super SD7, ZhiYin Z5000 and **** XBA 6in1


What happened to the ASEs?


----------



## audio123

Enjoy! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/02/04/shozy-hibiki/


----------



## jeromeaparis

Alokiano said:


> I bought new DAP L6 model.
> It sounds so great.



Hi, wich brand is this from and where to get info about it ?


----------



## LordZero

One question, received the Tinaudio T2 and they are pretty great, but after using them for almost an hour my right hear starts to hurt a little and after a while my head, so I think the foamies that it came with are making some kinda of pressure, never had this with another iem and foamies :\ 

Is there another tips I could try without changing the sound? Or change for better(better bass, maintaining the amazing treble,etc)


----------



## HungryPanda

TLDRonin said:


> What happened to the ASEs?



Still in the mix finding their place as are the Tiandirenhe TD08


----------



## Adide (Feb 8, 2018)

So all of a sudden I'm two cables short now; yeah, one because of aesthetics but anyway... Oh Yesterday....

First my ZS5(v1) cable (tri-braid one with 6 wires, metal connectors) turned green (took 4 months) and looks like crap, I can barely look at him, ended up removing it and replaced it with the first version of KZ's white SPC.
But as we all know from @hakuzen's hard and useful work, that cable is pretty high impedance for the bitchy ZS5v1 which begs for low impedance cable.
So I'm down to two choices in this case: TRN V10 cable and this other one with pretty decent specs (6N single crystal OCC) but 2x price. I suppose no one's TRN cable turned green yet but everyone's is only 1 month old I guess...
Thoughts?

The second part is about the damn MMCX cable of my TNT.
It annoyed me a bit from the start because it's pretty springy but hey, it's a 7N 8 wires OCC cable so I learned to live with it.
Now it started to cut off intermittently and there seems to be some loose connection inside or near the 3.5 jack plug. The thing is that I didn't succeed to opened the connector housing by twisting it even if I hold the jack really tight with electric pliers - it might be some other permanent assembly which doesn't permit service.



Spoiler: TNT 3.5 jack pics









So:
1. does anyone know how to open this jack housing? 2. I suppose cutting it off and replace it with a brand new connector would be out of the question for an amateur like me, I doubt I have the skill to solder 8 tiny wires - anyone tried it, is it possible with generic soldering skills? 3. impressions about this and this cable; I lean towards the first one due to 6N spec.

Feel free to recommend some more < $15 cables but not more expensive than that, I can hardly justify spending that much on a cable.

Thanks guys.


----------



## hakuzen

Adide said:


> So all of a sudden I'm two cables short now; yeah, one because of aesthetics but anyway... Oh Yesterday....
> 
> First my ZS5(v1) cable (tri-braid one with 6 wires, metal connectors) turned green (took 4 months) and looks like crap, I can barely look at him, ended up removing it and replaced it with the first version of KZ's white SPC.
> But as we all know from @hakuzen's hard and useful work, that cable is pretty high impedance for the bitchy ZS5v1 which begs for low impedance cable.
> ...


hi, i got this cable in aliexpress for less than 6€. good conductivity: Left:0.39 Right:0.40 Ground:0.39 ohms (DC resistance).


Spoiler: MMCX cable pics


----------



## Adide

hakuzen said:


> hi, i got this cable in aliexpress for less than 6€. good conductivity: Left:0.39 Right:0.40 Ground:0.39 ohms (DC resistance).



Link pls?


----------



## hakuzen

Adide said:


> Link pls?


you can find it from many sellers in ali. just search for "mmcx upgrade cable".
for example:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...Cables-for-SE215-SE535-SE846/32822447914.html


----------



## -sandro-

Hello guys,
if you install the app Wish (for Android and iOS) there's a lot of iems for aorund €1 for a limited time. Can anyone check if any of those could be a chinese "gem"? They all come from there obviously...


----------



## audio123

Latest addition to the Alpha & Delta lineup!

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/02/09/alpha-delta-d3/


----------



## Adide

hakuzen said:


> you can find it from many sellers in ali. just search for "mmcx upgrade cable".
> for example:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...Cables-for-SE215-SE535-SE846/32822447914.html



Thanks for that however I think I will pass KZ cables for a while, it's bad when they start looking like rotting from inside and feel the need to change them every few months only based on awful aesthetics.


----------



## Saoshyant

Your loss there @Adide as some of us think it adds character.


----------



## hakuzen

Adide said:


> Thanks for that however I think I will pass KZ cables for a while, it's bad when they start looking like rotting from inside and feel the need to change them every few months only based on awful aesthetics.


yes, although this mmcx seems to have thicker transparent coat than kz 2-pins cables, it will also get oxidized, probably


----------



## Adide

Saoshyant said:


> Your loss there @Adide as some of us think it adds character.



Yeah thanks, I'm good, got enough of that.


----------



## thebigredpolos

I don't think I've seen it mentioned yet, so if it has, I apologize.  Looks like another new TFZ model, the T1 Galaxy.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ic-Monitor-DJ-Studio/1213684_32854343190.html


----------



## Yobster69

thebigredpolos said:


> I don't think I've seen it mentioned yet, so if it has, I apologize.  Looks like another new TFZ model, the T1 Galaxy.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ic-Monitor-DJ-Studio/1213684_32854343190.html


They had been mentioned in the TFZ thread but not here I don’t think. Nice price, look decent as well though the cable is fixed. I wonder how different they are from their first release, the series 1. I still listen to mine from time to time, they are very relaxing . If these are any good I wouldn’t mind giving them a try


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on Auglamour's RT-1. It's good, but held back in a few areas.

https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/02/09/auglamour-rt-1-geometry-wars/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/auglamour-rt-1.22783/reviews#review-19855

​


----------



## riffrafff

I guess I don't understand why silver-plated copper cables turn green in just few months.  Obviously silver doesn't turn green, so I presume the copper is poorly plated.  However, I have clear-jacketed copper speaker wire that is 25+ years old, and it looks fine.  Even the bare ends, while slightly tarnished, are not green.


----------



## HiFiChris

My take on the Xiaomi Mi Bluetooth Speaker, including a comparison to the older Mi Square Box Bluetooth Speaker: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xiaomi-mi-bluetooth-speaker.22930/reviews#review-19860


----------



## Slater (Feb 10, 2018)

riffrafff said:


> I guess I don't understand why silver-plated copper cables turn green in just few months.  Obviously silver doesn't turn green, so I presume the copper is poorly plated.  However, I have clear-jacketed copper speaker wire that is 25+ years old, and it looks fine.  Even the bare ends, while slightly tarnished, are not green.



Silver most definitely oxidizes. Ask anyone who has solid silver or silver plated items (flatware, wedding gifts such as teapots and serving trays, old native american Indian jewelry, silver coins etc).

Any silver that does not oxidize has been treated in some way to resist this - coated with varnish, plated with an additional metal on top of the silver, or silver mixed with special base alloys (called 'tarnish-resistant silver' in the jewelry business), etc).

The thing I'm not sure of it why it oxidizes to green. Silver oxidizes to black.


----------



## superuser1

Slater said:


> Silver most definitely oxidizes. Ask anyone who has solid silver or silver plated items (flatware, wedding gifts such as teapots and serving trays, old native american Indian jewelry, silver coins etc).
> 
> Any silver that does not oxidize has been treated in some way to resist this - coated with varnish, plated with an additional metal on top of the silver, or silver mixed with special base alloys (called 'tarnish-resistant silver' in the jewelry business), etc).
> 
> The thing I'm not sure of it why it oxidizes to green. Silver oxidizes to black.


Copper oxidises to green? I am guessing it must be a silver copper mix? Just speculating...


----------



## Dobrescu George

superuser1 said:


> Copper oxidises to green? I am guessing it must be a silver copper mix? Just speculating...



That is correct, cooper turns green and silver turns black. Alloys might have different wear levels and different colors though.


----------



## fluteloop

I personally hate it when the scene becomes blurry.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Drumkrunk said:


> I personally hate it when the scene becomes blurry.



Yes, I am a soundstage addict myself, instrument separation and good soundstage are essential for enjoying music.


----------



## fluteloop

Dobrescu George said:


> Yes, I am a soundstage addict myself, instrument separation and good soundstage are essential for enjoying music.



same, I will however listen to closed phones if they can still separate sounds nicely.  When instruments and Stereo separation has nice tight isolation it's like the least I could hope for when testing a cheaper phone. most, surprisingly can do this, I remember a time when cheaper earphones were, you just ran the other way if you could help it, there was no fidelity in the sound, it was a mashed sound through a pipe and there was that feeling like you're ear was getting an infection but it was because the sound was so bad., bad earphones affect my mood now.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Drumkrunk said:


> same, I will however listen to closed phones if they can still separate sounds nicely.  When instruments and Stereo separation has nice tight isolation it's like the least I could hope for when testing a cheaper phone. most, surprisingly can do this, I remember a time when cheaper earphones were, you just ran the other way if you could help it, there was no fidelity in the sound, it was a mashed sound through a pipe and there was that feeling like you're ear was getting an infection but it was because the sound was so bad., bad earphones affect my mood now.



Welp, we've come a far way now, we have a lot of high quality closed back headphones and even IEMs now. Ultraosne tends to have a technology of their own for soundstage for closed back headphones. I even heard a 100$ headphone that amazed me recently


----------



## riffrafff

Slater said:


> Silver most definitely oxidizes. Ask anyone who has solid silver or silver plated items (flatware, wedding gifts such as teapots and serving trays, old native american Indian jewelry, silver coins etc).
> 
> Any silver that does not oxidize has been treated in some way to resist this - coated with varnish, plated with an additional metal on top of the silver, or silver mixed with special base alloys (called 'tarnish-resistant silver' in the jewelry business), etc).
> 
> The thing I'm not sure of it why it oxidizes to green. Silver oxidizes to black.



Right.  That was kind of my point.  Silver oxidizes to grey/black; copper oxidizes to green (verdigris).   Old speaker wire doesn't turn green nearly as fast as these plated cables.  Not sure why oxygen is attacking these so rapidly.


----------



## chickenmoon

Slater said:


> Silver most definitely oxidizes. Ask anyone who has solid silver or silver plated items (flatware, wedding gifts such as teapots and serving trays, old native american Indian jewelry, silver coins etc).
> 
> Any silver that does not oxidize has been treated in some way to resist this - coated with varnish, plated with an additional metal on top of the silver, or silver mixed with special base alloys (called 'tarnish-resistant silver' in the jewelry business), etc).
> 
> The thing I'm not sure of it why it oxidizes to green. Silver oxidizes to black.



Silver doesn't oxidize, it does "sulfidize" through the action of traces of hydrogen sulfide in the air, the black patina on silverware is always silver sulfide.


----------



## jant71

Dobrescu George said:


> Welp, we've come a far way now, we have a lot of high quality closed back headphones and even IEMs now. I even heard a 100$ headphone that amazed me recently



Um, which one is that??


----------



## Slater

superuser1 said:


> Copper oxidises to green? I am guessing it must be a silver copper mix? Just speculating...



Yes, that's why the statue of liberty is green.


----------



## Dobrescu George

jant71 said:


> Um, which one is that??



I always have a hard time telling its name because the company made it so .,... hard to remember its name, and it is only available in USA, so I didn't want to mention it in this thread. 

Lemme get a photo and a link because the name is Mzero as far as my mind go. 

https://www.mo-electronics.com/


----------



## chickenmoon

riffrafff said:


> Right.  That was kind of my point.  Silver oxidizes to grey/black; copper oxidizes to green (verdigris).   Old speaker wire doesn't turn green nearly as fast as these plated cables.  Not sure why oxygen is attacking these so rapidly.



The green patina is likely hydrated cooper carbonate, cooper oxide is either black (cupric) or red (cuprous). This said the speed of attack is likely due to a combination of galvanic effect due to different electrical potentials of differents metals in contact together  (cable, coating and solder) and the presence of some moisture (with dissolved CO2 as carbonic acid). Preventing air/moisture from getting in is the obvious fix here IMO, perhaps by sealing properly cable ends with some silicon.


----------



## dheepak10 (Feb 11, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> My most used iems at the moment are TinAudio T2, Rythmos Super SD7, ZhiYin Z5000 and **** XBA 6in1



Tin Audio T2 is in my wishlist. Which do you prefer between the T2 and Z5000?

Got the XBA 6in1. While I like its instrument separation and clarity, I feel its is prone to sibilance in female vocals and that 5k bump causes listening fatigue. Also, the sub-bass is inconsistent - great on some tracks and hardly present on others. The quality of the tips in box were great, but they don't suit the 6in1 which has a thin nozzle and the bore width of the tips are larger.

BTW, I got them with the silver plated cable. Maybe need to get a normal copper cable to see, if there is a difference in the treble


----------



## HungryPanda

Tin Audio T2 for singer/songwriters, Z5000 for edm and trance


----------



## Mdclol

A way I found that helps keeps headphones from greening prematurely is throwing a silica gel dessicant bead packet together with the iem and keeping it in a nice case or container when not in use.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Mdclol said:


> A way I found that helps keeps headphones from greening prematurely is throwing a silica gel dessicant bead packet together with the iem and keeping it in a nice case or container when not in use.



I do this for all equipment when possible, it is essential to keep water and humidity away from headphones / IEMs / DAPs / electronics in general


----------



## audio123

My review on the PMH2!

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/02/12/pmh2/


----------



## dontcallmejan

TFZ King Pro Impressions, around 20 hours of burn in.
Disclaimer: only heard the Exclusive King for 20 mins, for anyone who plans to ask.

Overall sound has a nice balanced tonality with a warmish tone.
 Bass digs nicely with great control, impressive for the price. Mid bass is a notch north of neutral with great dynamics, punch and decay. It's fast, it's detailed, it's effin addictive. Great mix of musicality and control. 
Lower mids have great weight. Doesn't sound hallow as the exclusive king, it isn't recessed also. Upper mids are a bit forward for the bite, but doesn't sound thin, screechy or peaky. The King Pro doesn't have the Sibilant character of the Exclusive King. Mids are more forward when compared to the IT01, and is more detailed but is still organic and natural sounding.
Treble has veeeeerrryyyy nice extension and sparkle. Can be a bit bright with some tips, and some cable. Details are great. Seriously, it beats my LZA4, and very very very close to my qdc 3sh. Resolution, and clarity if top notch.
Sound stage is wide, with surprising depth that is not common in sub 200usd iems. Instrument placement and imaging is superb with insane precision.

I don't want to sound hyphy but... The King Pro is Insane. 
Cons though!

Stock cable splitter is heavy. And drags the cable down. Wires are in the thin side but soft and supple.
Comparison:
 

The metal body is great! The weight is great, not as heavy as I expected. But the problem is... I already scratched it ****


----------



## demo-to

dontcallmejan said:


> TFZ King Pro Impressions, around 20 hours of burn in.
> Disclaimer: only heard the Exclusive King for 20 mins, for anyone who plans to ask.
> 
> Overall sound has a nice balanced tonality with a warmish tone.
> ...


Thanks for the first impressions.
How would you rate the quantity, quality and impact of mid and sub bass compared to your TinAudio T2? You describe the tonality warmish. How is the comparision in this respect to the T2? Which one ist the more natural sounding IEM?


----------



## dontcallmejan

demo-to said:


> Thanks for the first impressions.
> How would you rate the quantity, quality and impact of mid and sub bass compared to your TinAudio T2? You describe the tonality warmish. How is the comparision in this respect to the T2? Which one ist the more natural sounding IEM?


I don't have a tin audio t2...


----------



## Holypal

dontcallmejan said:


> TFZ King Pro Impressions, around 20 hours of burn in.
> Disclaimer: only heard the Exclusive King for 20 mins, for anyone who plans to ask.
> 
> Overall sound has a nice balanced tonality with a warmish tone.
> ...



Nice impressions. What kind of source did you use? Could you also compare King Pro to Sigmot EN900 Bass/Pro? 

The King pro has the same impedance as GR07, 55 ohm. I guess it needs a better source.


----------



## demo-to

dontcallmejan said:


> I don't have a tin audio t2...


Sorry, my fault.
I meant your Pioneer CH9T.


----------



## dontcallmejan

Holypal said:


> Nice impressions. What kind of source did you use? Could you also compare King Pro to Sigmot EN900 Bass/Pro?
> 
> The King pro has the same impedance as GR07, 55 ohm. I guess it needs a better source.


Pioneer 30R, XD-05, and and audio interface.
The King Pro isn't picky like the IT01, IMO.
After some time, I was in the impression that the IT01 is a bit source dependent to sound great.
The EN700 Bass is more of a LShaped IEM with smooth highs. Tried the EN700 pro before but can't really comment on that.
The King Pro benefits from an amp though, but I only noticed it in bass control and in the refinement of the highs.


----------



## dontcallmejan

demo-to said:


> Sorry, my fault.
> I meant your Pioneer CH9T.


Loved the CH9T for its wide Soundstage but it's Vshaped for me.
The King Pro has a more upfront and even mids, with a more natural tone. The CH9T has higher upper mids/lower treble peak which some people find bright, but I don't. The King Pro is more refined overall with better resolution, quality, and clarity.


----------



## Ahmad313

dontcallmejan said:


> TFZ King Pro Impressions, around 20 hours of burn in.
> Disclaimer: only heard the Exclusive King for 20 mins, for anyone who plans to ask.
> 
> Overall sound has a nice balanced tonality with a warmish tone.
> ...


Nice first impressions ,  with the impedance of 55ohm is that easy to drive from a good smartphone ,???


----------



## audio123

Brainwavz B400 Review

Head-Fi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/br...armature-earphones.22688/reviews#review-19872

Website: https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/02/12/brainwavz-b400/

As always, I hope you guys will enjoy reading my review on the B400. 
Do like my Facebook page for the latest updates as I am most active there and feel free to ask me on comparisons between iems etc.
Happy listening everyone!


----------



## Makahl

I'm tempted to try Tin Audio T2, could someone say if T2 shares some similarity compared to any KZ model? That would be a good reference and helpful for me.


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> Brainwavz B400 Review
> 
> Head-Fi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/br...armature-earphones.22688/reviews#review-19872
> 
> ...


Nice review i really enjoyed it specially the comparison with King Pro ,


----------



## audio123

Sound Impressions for the latest GS849 cable by Penon.

Lows: There is an increase in sub-bass extension and the sub-bass reproduction is more full-bodied. There is greater punch as each bass note is articulated with tightness and hit with increased strength.

Mids: The lower mids maintain a similar body. The upper mids benefit from the cable and results in an extra forwardness. The midrange has an improved definition.

Highs: The treble extends greatly. There is no sibilance and harshness. The crisp is enhanced with slight sparkle for some kick. It increases the engagement level and helps to deliver an exciting treble presentation.

Soundstage: The stage improves tremendously with a huge width. The depth slightly increases with an effective amount of space.

The highlights are a significant expansion in soundstage and improved extension on both ends. Not only does it boasts an immense sound, it looks great too.


----------



## Slater (Feb 13, 2018)

Can anyone explain the difference between the difference in these **** PT15 earbuds?

I just received a set of PT15, and it looks like the 2nd one.

The rear vents are different between the 2 photos (4 vs 1), and the numbers on the side are different as well (1274 vs 3789).

Are there fake/counterfeit PT15? Or perhaps driver differences (ie a graphene vs non-graphene drivers)?

Since I don’t have the 4-hole “1274” version to compare, I have no idea how my 1-hole “3789” stacks up. I’m not complaining though - it sounds unbelievable for the meager $8 I paid.

(Click for larger views)


----------



## zato23

Slater said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between the difference in these **** PT15 earbuds?
> 
> I just received a set of PT15, and it looks like the 2nd one.
> 
> ...




It is not fake
The second one is the new batch


----------



## Slater

zato23 said:


> It is not fake
> The second one is the new batch



Great, thanks.

Any tuning changes, or is the only change the rear vent holes on the housing?


----------



## zato23

Slater said:


> Great, thanks.
> 
> Any tuning changes, or is the only change the rear vent holes on the housing?



I don't know
I have only the first one and it doesn't have much bass but as* @DBaldock9 *told me "the new batch have a lot more Bass, which is actually balanced with the Midrange and Treble"


----------



## Slater

zato23 said:


> I don't know
> I have only the first one and it doesn't have much bass but as* @DBaldock9 *told me "the new batch have a lot more Bass, which is actually balanced with the Midrange and Treble"



Ok, so it sounds like they decreased the volume of the venting to increase bass.

You should be able to replicate the bass changes on the original 4-hole version by sealing 2 of the holes (tape, blue tac, etc).


----------



## Saoshyant

This by no means results in the new PT15 being bassy.  The original is fairly anemic while the new is balanced by comparison.


----------



## Slater (Feb 13, 2018)

Saoshyant said:


> This by no means results in the new PT15 being bassy.  The original is fairly anemic while the new is balanced by comparison.



Gotcha. Perhaps I’ll try and track down the early revision so I can take it apart and determine what changes were made that affected the tuning.

Like I mentioned, I was only guessing since I only have the new version (with nothing else to compare it to).

Assuming it still utilizes the same graphene driver, there’s only a very short list of things they could have done.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Gotcha. Perhaps I’ll try and track down the early revision so I can take it apart and determine what changes were made that affected the tuning.
> 
> Like I mentioned, I was only guessing since I only have the new version (with nothing else to compare it to).
> 
> Assuming it still utilizes the same graphene driver, there’s only a very short list of things they could have done.



Whatever they did, it resulted in the "new" PT15 being a really nice, balanced sounding earbud - not as much Bass quantity as the Vido & Qian25, but more / better Midrange & Treble.  And, the new model is cheaper than the previous one, as well.


----------



## liquidrats

Pushing budget chi-fi with ares II


----------



## CoiL

Guys, any other reviews and impressions beside @Moonstar about TFZ Tequila1 ? https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tfz-tequila1-iem.22926/reviews#review-19873

By that review, seems like competition to iBasso IT01 if price drops little. But I haven`t seen any FR graphs that say something useful, only this useless one:


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> Sound Impressions for the latest GS849 cable by Penon.
> 
> Lows: There is an increase in sub-bass extension and the sub-bass reproduction is more full-bodied. There is greater punch as each bass note is articulated with tightness and hit with increased strength.
> 
> ...


Beautiful cable ,  what's the materials they use for this cable ,  silver or cooper,???


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> Sound Impressions for the latest GS849 cable by Penon.
> 
> Lows: There is an increase in sub-bass extension and the sub-bass reproduction is more full-bodied. There is greater punch as each bass note is articulated with tightness and hit with increased strength.
> 
> ...


Beautiful cable ,  what's the materials they use for this cable ,  silver or cooper,???


----------



## audio123

Ahmad313 said:


> Beautiful cable ,  what's the materials they use for this cable ,  silver or cooper,???


gold plated copper and silver plated copper!


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> gold plated copper and silver plated copper!


Hmmm it's really interesting ,  can you please share the link to that cable


----------



## audio123

Ahmad313 said:


> Hmmm it's really interesting ,  can you please share the link to that cable


Here you go! 

https://penon-official.com/product/penon-gs849/


----------



## griff06

audio123 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> https://penon-official.com/product/penon-gs849/


Ooh nice..but he not cheap


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Guys, as i'm utterly paranoid to make a bad choice in 100-200$ price range and wanna find ultimate best sound value, i decide to collect impressions and make a reference list so it will help me as well as other (i'm post trauma of my 100$ 6BA I buy).

Now what would be your ultimate favorite in this price range???

For myself, I would like near perfection at this price, can be single dynamic or multi drivers, multi BA make me nervous cause of bass weakness but if there exception i'm open to it to.

Would like U shaped sound, little warm but very well resolved, with a hint of treble in vocal region to make them more present in bass heavy tracks. Need to be a good all-arounder as I listen to lot of music style from classical to jazz to electro to folk to rock etc....Z5000 are near perfection for me, but a little more mids presence and tigher bass response will be heaven.

I'm in no rush, still collecting info, Ibasso IT01 and Hotfi SD7 tempt me alot....Fiio B400 too but little too pricey.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Guys, as i'm utterly paranoid to make a bad choice in 100-200$ price range and wanna find ultimate best sound value, i decide to collect impressions and make a reference list so it will help me as well as other (i'm post trauma of my 100$ 6BA I buy).
> 
> Now what would be your ultimate favorite in this price range???
> 
> ...



IT01 , F9Pro, AM850 and Final E3000 should be on your list


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dobrescu George said:


> IT01 , F9Pro, AM850 and Final E3000 should be on your list


Oh, Astrotec....make a while I don't follow their products....you heard them?

Thanks G.
Reading fastly I find ''laid back presentation'' hope its not too dark. 
How the vocal with these?


----------



## Alex3221

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Guys, as i'm utterly paranoid to make a bad choice in 100-200$ price range and wanna find ultimate best sound value, i decide to collect impressions and make a reference list so it will help me as well as other (i'm post trauma of my 100$ 6BA I buy).
> 
> Now what would be your ultimate favorite in this price range???
> 
> ...



Penon Audio sells the Vyrus V2 and for the tonality you want the Vyrus matches pretty well. Maybe you can check the simgot en700 PRO too (not the Bass edition).


----------



## Dobrescu George

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, Astrotec....make a while I don't follow their products....you heard them?
> 
> Thanks G.
> Reading fastly I find ''laid back presentation'' hope its not too dark.
> How the vocal with these?



I find AM850 to sound quite open instead of dark  

They are laid back and relaxed, but not bad


----------



## Wiljen

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Guys, as i'm utterly paranoid to make a bad choice in 100-200$ price range and wanna find ultimate best sound value, i decide to collect impressions and make a reference list so it will help me as well as other (i'm post trauma of my 100$ 6BA I buy).
> 
> Now what would be your ultimate favorite in this price range???
> 
> ...




Somewhere in that description, my mind goes to Danny Trejo and "If you can get picky about your coffee...."


----------



## Dobrescu George

Wiljen said:


> Somewhere in that description, my mind goes to Danny Trejo and "If you can get picky about your coffee...."



agahahaha

But you can find something nice at 100$, just need to be quite easy to accept a new signature, since 100$ IEMs will still be 100$ IEMs and they won't be perfect 

IT01 is really amazing for example, I can hardly find any fault to it


----------



## peter123 (Feb 15, 2018)

In my experience there's quite a a big difference between a pair of over performing $100 and equally over performing $200 IEM's so it may be a good idea to be more specific........

Edit: they really need to fix this site so that it's possible to write on a phone and use autospell again, the way it's now is pretty hopeless.


----------



## Blinxat (Feb 15, 2018)

EDIT: wrong thread sorry.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dobrescu George said:


> agahahaha
> 
> But you can find something nice at 100$, just need to be quite easy to accept a new signature, since 100$ IEMs will still be 100$ IEMs and they won't be perfect
> 
> IT01 is really amazing for example, I can hardly find any fault to it



Yeah, I search in 100-200$ price range to see how much benifit we can get.

At some point diminushing return in sound quality became so small that we can call it illusion or subjective preference.

Listening since 2 week to Hifiman RE2000 and Campfire Polaris, I confirm my doubt about price value in term of sound rendering, perfection still not exist there, and i'm sure I will collect as much IEM than in 20-100$ price range if I was rich and able to buy this extremely expensive stuffs going from 500$ to 4000$....now. Sweet spot for supreme sound value is 50-200$ IMO, should concentrate in this price range because lot of people like me need more than one soundsignature to fit all his music genre.

And now, G, you make the IT01 even more intriguing....

What impress me with RE2000 is bass and vocal presentation that work togheter instead of being too dualistic or melted....texture and thickness too is impressive, but it kind of saturate the deepness (not the rest of soundstage). Vocal aren't invasive but the presence is very inviting. 

So Great bass+Great Vocal+Good Treble.
This is what i'm looking for.


----------



## Saoshyant

Oh come on, don't talk about the RE2000 that way.  I would love to own those, but really don't want to spend that level of cash.  I come to this thread to avoid chatter about 1k+ IEMs.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Saoshyant said:


> Oh come on, don't talk about the RE2000 that way.  I would love to own those, but really don't want to spend that level of cash.  I come to this thread to avoid chatter about 1k+ IEMs.



euh....I wasn't thinking its out of place because the subject was sound value in upper price range...in fact, it should make you smile because this really isn't a big deal in term of quality benifit....I talk about these like 3 times on headfi in my 2 weeks about it...ahah, I understand why now! What I repeat about those is that Zhiyin Z5000 sound barely as good, will love to make blind test on people with these 2 really. Oh, and i'm poor as f*ck....so, yeah, I will talk about RE2000 my way.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Saoshyant said:


> Oh come on, don't talk about the RE2000 that way.  I would love to own those, but really don't want to spend that level of cash.  I come to this thread to avoid chatter about 1k+ IEMs.



You don't ant to know how good they are, you'd have a hard time not buying them  

I think that DITA IEMs make a good cheaper option though


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

peter123 said:


> In my experience there's quite a a big difference between a pair of over performing $100 and equally over performing $200 IEM's so it may be a good idea to be more specific........
> 
> Edit: they really need to fix this site so that it's possible to write on a phone and use autospell again, the way it's now is pretty hopeless.



Yes, this is what I search: over performing 150-200$ IEM.

For specificity, let's talk physical:
-i don't even care about cable, especially if it inflict on price, would rather prefer just buying without cable if it make price lower.
-but, yeah, I like detachabe concept so mmxcx or 2pin IEM is needed.
-housing should be solid and at least average comfortable, over ear or not no problem, isolation isn't a big deal.

Sound clarity and musicality as a whole is very important, would like something natural sounding, not pumped up on steroid in some specific FR....weighty bass that feel realist but can move some air AND great vocal that have lot of presence, perhaps extra microdetails and highs sparkle as well, but it do not need to be analytical, just not dark, wide soundstage-airy and deep if possible. You know, something that make music alive and never boring or artificial sounding, but not a details hammer or bass ligth iem.


----------



## Saoshyant

Dobrescu George said:


> You don't ant to know how good they are, you'd have a hard time not buying them
> 
> I think that DITA IEMs make a good cheaper option though



Heh, buying an RE2000 would get me a second pair of RE600.  Then again, it'd also get me an HM700, which I gave the last one away.  I shall not cave in!  I really hope not anyways.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dobrescu George said:


> You don't ant to know how good they are, you'd have a hard time not buying them
> 
> I think that DITA IEMs make a good cheaper option though



Hum....really, you would spend 2000$ on this George?

Only difference with TOTL iem that with 50-500$ one is that you don't have to search long before finding exception (aka you cash down for it)....I think TOTL is for lazy audiophile in some sense....but there surely bad exception as well so. I test this to exactly confirm my toughs, for...a third time as I own fancy stuffs as well, I think in IEM world it really isn't necessary to throw this type of money, for headphones its another story: it cost more to construct them for real.

Campfire Polaris is a better value IMO. And RE800 are absurdly overpriced....anyway. Don't wanna talk more about TOTL stuffs, just underline the goal of chifi obsess people like me wich is: not throw absurd amount of money on just one ''miraculous'' IEM model cause miracle do-not-exist.


----------



## Saoshyant (Feb 17, 2018)

Just getting an initial listen in with the AAW Q that just arrived.  Had to laugh at the somewhat large package for the smallest IEM I've ever seen.  Comfort with stock tips is reasonable, and don't think I'd see any issues with someone sleeping with these.  For the $85 I paid for these, I am very happy so far.  Included case reminds me of the Senn MX985 case, which I'm kind of fond of, but it has it's issues.

https://www.null-audio.com/collections/universal-in-ear-monitor/products/aaw-q-in-canal-monitor Sale is still going.  For those looking at sub-100, it's certainly worth considering.


----------



## -sandro-

-sandro- said:


> Hello guys,
> if you install the app Wish (for Android and iOS) there's a lot of iems for aorund €1 for a limited time. Can anyone check if any of those could be a chinese "gem"? They all come from there obviously...


No one cared to check?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum....really, you would spend 2000$ on this George?
> 
> Only difference with TOTL iem that with 50-500$ one is that you don't have to search long before finding exception (aka you cash down for it)....I think TOTL is for lazy audiophile in some sense....but there surely bad exception as well so. I test this to exactly confirm my toughs, for...a third time as I own fancy stuffs as well, I think in IEM world it really isn't necessary to throw this type of money, for headphones its another story: it cost more to construct them for real.
> 
> Campfire Polaris is a better value IMO. And RE800 are absurdly overpriced....anyway. Don't wanna talk more about TOTL stuffs, just underline the goal of chifi obsess people like me wich is: not throw absurd amount of money on just one ''miraculous'' IEM model cause miracle do-not-exist.



I research my every purchase for weeks before making it  

You probably haven't been following me for long, but I invested a lot in my listening setups 

To be honest, it would depend, RE2000 is one of the best IEMS I heard to date, but if you're budget constrained, Dita Answer is also quite excellent, and so is IE800. 

RE800 is not overpriced at all, but it is a very specific purpose IEM, they have a signature that is absolute love with acoustic, but they are a bit hot for Metal for example. I love metal with them, but I can see it being a bit hot for some. 

If you like smooth signatures, there is always Xelento from Beyerdynamic.

I never heard anything from Campfire, so I can't recommend them at all so far, there are many amazing IEMs I heard and I can recommend. 

Honestly, I'd invest as much as it costs if it makes me smile. I have LCD-MX4, those ones are worth their price tag entirely. So was IE800 when I got it, so are Dita Truth IEMs. RE2000 are just very expensive, but they are uber high end and worth a flagship price. What flagship price? I am not one to judge, but they do sound that good to cost that. 

Don't insist on 100$ IEMs if you're hardly satisfied. 

The one that might satisfy you is IT01 from iBasso, that is like the one 100$ IEM that is really punching waaay above its price range and has some flagship qualities, and maybe F9Pro from FiiO, Astrotec AM850 and Final E3000.


----------



## themindfreak (Feb 17, 2018)

-sandro- said:


> No one cared to check?


Tbh looking at "wish" app list of earphones, I don't even think any of them can be even considered an iem, and even further from being a hidden gem IMHO. Im pretty sure "wish" is more for general casual items....


----------



## Slater (Feb 17, 2018)

-sandro- said:


> No one cared to check?



I recently ordered a watch from Wish (for the first time using Wish). I had no problems with ordering, payment, shipping was smooth, etc. I even used a coupon code and saved an additional discount on my order. It ended up being much cheaper than other sites (eBay, gearbest, Amazon, Aliexpress, etc).

I’d buy from them again.

I wasn’t too impressed with their headphone/earphone selections (and prices) though. Very meh.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> I recently ordered a watch from Wish (for the first time using Wish). I had no problems with ordering, payment, shipping was smooth, etc. I even used a coupon code and saved an additional discount on my order. It ended up being much cheaper than other sites (eBay, gearbest, Amazon, Aliexpress, etc).
> 
> I’d buy from them again.
> 
> I wasn’t too impressed with their headphone/earphone selections (and prices) though. Very meh.



I've bought lots of stuff from WISH but no phones. Nothing worth buying. But I did get my  XDUOO X2 there for a great price. Best part is if anything is not in your hands at the promised time you get refunded.


----------



## HiFiChris

HeyGears Anora, my take: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/heygears-anora.22482/reviews#review-19895


----------



## HungryPanda

Just a heads up HiFiMan Edition S on Amazon for $125 and Amazon .co.uk for £125


----------



## Saoshyant

HungryPanda said:


> Just a heads up HiFiMan Edition S on Amazon for $125 and Amazon .co.uk for £125



Edition S & ES100 for 140:  http://store.hifiman.com/index.php/edition-s-es100-combo-556.html


----------



## -sandro-

themindfreak said:


> Tbh looking at "wish" app list of earphones, I don't even think any of them can be even considered an iem, and even further from being a hidden gem IMHO. Im pretty sure "wish" is more for general casual items....


 
I was thinking more like a known Chinese earphone maybe sold there with another brand for $ cause nobody knows what they are.


----------



## luedriver

Did anyone try the Ty Hi-Z G3 pro yet?


----------



## Detectit (Feb 18, 2018)

A little bit late to the party.

Received the Rock Zircon due to all the positive reviews.
But man o man what a bad iem (for me) is that.

The bass is overbloated. And pushes all the frequencys away.

Don't get me wrong i like some bass extension. But this is too much...

Maybe mine is broken.... But what a waste of money. Don't get the hype.

Gives me the conclusion that aproear.co.uk is a better review source than audiobudget.com. 
Or better to say aproear.co.uk suits more my listening requirements. 
And keep audiobudget has a different taste of qualifications  

QUOTE from aproear.co.uk.

*"Sound Quality and Overall Rating*
The Zircons have been hyped beyond belief, these budget earphones according to some reviews are able to go toe to toe with the likes of IE80 and other premium brand earphones. I’m going to call this out for what it is, it’s bull. The Zircons have detailed treble, they have deep thunderous bass but the mids are non-existent. This leaves them sounding very odd, vocals seem to lack a natural warmth whilst acoustic instruments seem hollow and false.

To sum up, don’t believe the hype, there are much better ways to spend your money."


----------



## mbwilson111

Detectit said:


> The bass is overbloated. And pushes all the frequencys away.



You might want to try different tips.  They should not be THAT bad.  I actually enjoy mine.


----------



## yangian (Feb 18, 2018)

Dobrescu George said: ↑
You don't ant to know how good they are, you'd have a hard time not buying them 

I think that DITA IEMs make a good cheaper option though 



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum....really, you would spend 2000$ on this George?



Key point.
George,  if you would not spend your own money to buy those re800 or re2000, please stop keeping saying they deserve those price  tag.
If you want to show us you really think they are wise purchase, buy them and show us your receipt. Otherwise, it's better for you and for us to close you month. Thanks.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Hi guys. Could someone recommend a good pair of earphones with a USB-C plug? I recently bought the Xiaomi Mi 6, which doesn't have a 3,5mm jack, and I don't like the idea of using the provided dongle.


----------



## Dobrescu George

SiggyFraud said:


> Hi guys. Could someone recommend a good pair of earphones with a USB-C plug? I recently bought the Xiaomi Mi 6, which doesn't have a 3,5mm jack, and I don't like the idea of using the provided dongle.



Buy an external DAC/AMP, any USB Type-C Plug IEM / Headphone will have a DAC inside, and you're usually much better with a proper option 

You can also look into FiiO Q5, which is amazing every single way it can be, you can power it via APT-X and it has the sound of X7mkii as far as I ca tell 



yangian said:


> Dobrescu George said: ↑
> You don't ant to know how good they are, you'd have a hard time not buying them
> 
> I think that DITA IEMs make a good cheaper option though
> ...



You know how much stuff I buy myself, and you do have a point, any 2000$ IEM is a "luxury purchase" after all. 

I don't think anyone without this spare chash should jump into it nor do I say this at any moment, and I most certainly wouldn't recommend buying something this expensive without hearing it first, or without a very strong return policy  

You know, HE560 from HIFIMAN came down in price quite a bit lately, less than half of its original price, if I'm not mistaken, and even ie800 did, so with proper timing you'll probably be able to purchase a new RE2000 for a much more pocket friendly price than on its release date.


----------



## yangian

Dobrescu George said:


> Buy an external DAC/AMP, any USB Type-C Plug IEM / Headphone will have a DAC inside, and you're usually much better with a proper option
> 
> You can also look into FiiO Q5, which is amazing every single way it can be, you can power it via APT-X and it has the sound of X7mkii as far as I ca tell
> 
> ...



Market will tell you which one is a wise purphase. Pay attention of the headphone sale on headfi. If the used price is hugely lower than the price of a new one, like many of so-called TOTL products: HE1000/V2, Sirius, IE800, many focal's etc. - and I'm 100% sure RE800 and RE2000 will join in - a mint used price could be less than half of a new sale price!! If you have a clear head, you should avoid buy new of those products. 
And those like HD600, K7xx, HE400 etc., A used one is just a little bit lower than sale price of new, those are wise-buying products.


----------



## Dobrescu George

yangian said:


> Market will tell you which one is a wise purphase. Pay attention of the headphone sale on headfi. If the used price is hugely lower than the price of a new one, like many of so-called TOTL products: HE1000/V2, Sirius, IE800, many focal's etc. - and I'm 100% sure RE800 and RE2000 will join in - a mint used price could be less than half of a new sale price!! If you have a clear head, you should avoid buy new of those products.
> And those like HD600, K7xx, HE400 etc., A used one is just a little bit lower than sale price of new, those are wise-buying products.



I don't disagree  

But HD600 / 650 are half of their 2010 price in Romania as well, they were around 500$ originally, and now they are closer to 250$.  

I think that HE400 / 650 / K7XX have just reached their best demand / supply value now and this is why they are priced so close to a second hand pair now, think that HE400 was also far more expensive 3 years ago, at least in Romania, it was more than double. 

This being said, IE800 is like the one IEM I keep returning to every day, so regardless what value it has for others, it has a very very high value for me, being a sweet spot for me. 

I think everything tech will devalue in time, regardless of what it is, so nothing isn't a wise decision to buy when it is out, if you can wait, but who can wait in today's world...


----------



## yangian (Feb 19, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> I don't disagree
> 
> But HD600 / 650 are half of their 2010 price in Romania as well, they were around 500$ originally, and now they are closer to 250$.
> 
> ...



This is true. But for those HE1000, Sirius etc., in a year after their first release, a mint used price decreased half. That's a bad news for a customer. However, price-drop of HD600 etc. is another story. That's a price fluctuation. They preserve their value - in the sense that you'll not lose much when you sell it in a year after nuying. In this sense, they are good-buying.
BTW, I also like IE800 and IE80 very much. I'll never sell them no matter how much they'll be sold. Of course if a product means forever for you, you can buy it whatever price it's sold.


----------



## Wiljen

The other thing to watch in the classifieds is which previous flavor of the month has a bunch of recent sales where the new has worn off and which items just never show up on the classifieds because once people have them, they don't sell them.   IE800s rarely show up, FLC8s shows up infrequently, LZ a4s you can probably find at least one for sale at any given time due to fit issues,   Others there maybe multiples for sale at any given time.   Chances are if an item just never appears for sale used, there is a reason - the purchasers are not letting them go which speaks volumes about what is best.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have found that prices on this site second or third hand are highly inflated, often beaten by sales prices elsewhere


----------



## yangian

HungryPanda said:


> I have found that prices on this site second or third hand are highly inflated, often beaten by sales prices elsewhere



I don't think so. The price here is reasonable or lower than used on other sites. Here the price is totally controlled by supply and demand.


----------



## trellus

HungryPanda said:


> I have found that prices on this site second or third hand are highly inflated, often beaten by sales prices elsewhere



I've seen it both ways -- where a sale externally is better than a used deal here, but that's usually short-lived, and most of the time, I see the opposite, where I've been able to pick up a used headphone that is below market price I see elsewhere.


----------



## yangian

trellus said:


> I've seen it both ways -- where a sale externally is better than a used deal here, but that's usually short-lived, and most of the time, I see the opposite, where I've been able to pick up a used headphone that is below market price I see elsewhere.



This is true. One cannot compare with some very short-term huge discount. One can only compared with a common sale price. For example, the lowest sale price of 598 is $99 on Amazon. However, I ever got a very mint 598 from Amazon warehouse sale at ~$30! But you cannot compared a used price with $30, you can only compare with $99!
Thanks for clarification.


----------



## Saoshyant

Dobrescu George said:


> You know, HE560 from HIFIMAN came down in price quite a bit lately, less than half of its original price, if I'm not mistaken, and even ie800 did, so with proper timing you'll probably be able to purchase a new RE2000 for a much more pocket friendly price than on its release date.



I think I'll wait a bit, as it didn't take too long to find a place selling RE800 for 500 not that long ago, so hopefully will find something similar for RE2000 if I ever decide to go that route.  As I already have IE800, my only concern is it may not be worth the expense considering what I already own.  But of course nobody can answer that except myself.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Saoshyant said:


> I think I'll wait a bit, as it didn't take too long to find a place selling RE800 for 500 not that long ago, so hopefully will find something similar for RE2000 if I ever decide to go that route.  As I already have IE800, my only concern is it may not be worth the expense considering what I already own.  But of course nobody can answer that except myself.



You already have amazing things in there, hard to say how you'll feel, but I am sure you will find RE2000 cheaper later on, this goes without saying when it comes to anything technological


----------



## mochill

Saoshyant said:


> I think I'll wait a bit, as it didn't take too long to find a place selling RE800 for 500 not that long ago, so hopefully will find something similar for RE2000 if I ever decide to go that route.  As I already have IE800, my only concern is it may not be worth the expense considering what I already own.  But of course nobody can answer that except myself.


Or get the it04


----------



## Dobrescu George

IT01 is a really nice Chinese IEM, since iBasso comes from China  

I have posted my review on IT-01 from iBasso. It is a lovely IEM which I can really get behind and support, as for its 100$ price, it really amazes in every single way possible! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/02/ibasso-it01-love-for-music.html

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-it01.22774/reviews#review-19921


----------



## thebigredpolos

I don't think I've seen these mentioned yet, but has anyone heard the Simgot EM1 yet?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...0-78mm-MMCX-Cable-As/1213684_32852129988.html


----------



## jant71

There is a whole line/whole bunch of new Simgot that we know of...
APT2 BT, EM1, EM3, EM5, EM6 Pro and the ET1000 headphones
EM3 is said to be quite good. You can find a mention in here...https://www.head-fi.org/threads/super-sound-korea-2017-ssk-event-photos.866566/


----------



## duo8

Has anyone ever found a $400+ chinese IEM that they think is worth it?


----------



## Wiljen

duo8 said:


> Has anyone ever found a $400+ chinese IEM that they think is worth it?



Sure,  Fidue Sirius, Dunu 3001, LZ big Dipper


----------



## jant71

duo8 said:


> Has anyone ever found a $400+ chinese IEM that they think is worth it?



Read up on the LZ Big Dipper. Most seem to think it is worth the price for the model with the switches.


----------



## Angelo1985

My favorite Asian brand of IEMs is currently Audio-Technica. I own a pair of CKS99I that I’ve used day in day out for a year now. Works with all my DAPs and shows no sign of wear and tear.


----------



## audio123

Aroma Musical Box Twins Review! Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/02/21/aroma-musical-box-twins/


----------



## bsoplinger

audio123 said:


> Aroma Musical Box Twins Review! Enjoy reading!


Yikes, ¥235,000 that's close to $2350. Those are really expensive!


----------



## BlackspeedF355

WildSeven said:


> Finally got my hand on the Turbo Ear T7A, they sounded great, very large sound stage and the clarity surpassed my M1060 with good bass.
> Now all I need is to figure out which tip sound the best.


I bought a set if KZ ZST and IMO they are better than my RHA T20i's so I'm sold on CHI-FI can. Can you do a full review on these and a comparison vs you M1060 and anything else you deem relevant?


----------



## peter123

bsoplinger said:


> Yikes, ¥235,000 that's close to $2350. Those are really expensive!



If you're talking about the CKS99i their MSRP was $169 and I believe actual selling price was quite a bit lower. They're discontinued since a while though.


----------



## HiFiChris

Is the Fostex TH-X00 still somewhat "relevant"? Anyway, here is my new old take, this time in English: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fostex-th-x00-massdrop-exclusive.21135/reviews#review-19929


----------



## Slater

Anyone ever heard of the Zermie X10? It's a nice looking wood bodied IEM with what appears to be a full open back (like the Magaosi BK50).

I can't post a link, so you'll have to search for it yourself on Aliexpress.


----------



## bsoplinger

peter123 said:


> If you're talking about the CKS99i their MSRP was $169 and I believe actual selling price was quite a bit lower. They're discontinued since a while though.


No, in the bit I quoted before my text, the Aroma Musical Box Twins


----------



## I2ecreate

I've had my KZ ZS5's for a few months and I'm noticing the sibilance more and more with songs that go far into the high-end. It's annoying the crap out of me and I think it's time I tried something new. 

I'm looking to spend no more than $50. I like my mids clear and lows punchy. I was looking at the TIN audio T2's, but before I go making a purchase, does anyone have a better suggestion?


----------



## crabdog

I2ecreate said:


> I've had my KZ ZS5's for a few months and I'm noticing the sibilance more and more with songs that go far into the high-end. It's annoying the crap out of me and I think it's time I tried something new.
> 
> I'm looking to spend no more than $50. I like my mids clear and lows punchy. I was looking at the TIN audio T2's, but before I go making a purchase, does anyone have a better suggestion?


Clear mids and punchy lows do fit the description of the T2. It's a good IEM for the money but the cable is pretty dodgy. Mine turned green in less than 2 weeks. If you don't mind green or have a spare cable though, have at it.


----------



## fluteloop (Feb 22, 2018)

(lurking)


----------



## taygomi

Does anyone have a opinion about them? Didnt found anything ...
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...593.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.740414c4Oxaf44


----------



## themindfreak

Slater said:


> Anyone ever heard of the Zermie X10? It's a nice looking wood bodied IEM with what appears to be a full open back (like the Magaosi BK50).
> 
> I can't post a link, so you'll have to search for it yourself on Aliexpress.


Looks like trying to copy the jvc fx wood series


----------



## Nimweth

Hello. This is my first post on Head Fi. I recently bought the Whizzer A15 pro and have been listening to it for about a week now. I'm using it with a Hifiwalker H2 DAP with a Fiio A5 amplifier connected by a Fiio L16 cable (L2 version). The sound is very clear and detailed with great separation and soundstage. There is a good coherence due to the single full-range Beryllium driver. Initially the bass was less than impressive but after around 100 hours burn in it's beginning to show nicely. Overall it's a very neutral tuning which I'm enjoying with both electronic and classical music. It's my favourite IEM so far, I do not have the finances to afford high end equipment but these A15 pro IEMs really shine. PS. I hope I'm posting this in the appropriate thread as I'm new to online forums!


----------



## Wiljen

Nimweth said:


> Hello. This is my first post on Head Fi. I recently bought the Whizzer A15 pro and have been listening to it for about a week now. I'm using it with a Hifiwalker H2 DAP with a Fiio A5 amplifier connected by a Fiio L16 cable (L2 version). The sound is very clear and detailed with great separation and soundstage. There is a good coherence due to the single full-range Beryllium driver. Initially the bass was less than impressive but after around 100 hours burn in it's beginning to show nicely. Overall it's a very neutral tuning which I'm enjoying with both electronic and classical music. It's my favourite IEM so far, I do not have the finances to afford high end equipment but these A15 pro IEMs really shine. PS. I hope I'm posting this in the appropriate thread as I'm new to online forums!



Welcome to the madhouse, sorry about your wallet.    What other in-ears have you had to compare the A15 pro to?   That makes a ton of difference when saying these are my favorite as it gives others your point of reference.
My current favorites are the AKG n40 and Brainwavz b400 but I have not tried a bunch of $2000 flagships to know if I would like them better or not as finances (like yours) simply don't permit.


----------



## Nimweth

Hi. I have had the following IEMs of a similar quality:
Audiofly AF78
Audiofly Tiesto Adagio
AKG K376
Maxell DBA700
Trinity Audio Master
Trinity Audio Vyrus V2
Urban Fun Hi Fi (Beryllium hybrid).

The A15 pro is certainly better than these (with my equipment and ears!).

As you can probably guess I became involved in the Trinity fiasco. They owe me about £80, so not so bad as others ordering top items.


----------



## Nimweth

Just a quick list of my current equipment.

DAPs
Hifiwalker H2
Creative xfi 2
Sony NWZ A15

Amplifiers
Fiio A5
Topping NX1a

IEMs
Whizzer A15 pro
Urban Fun Beryllium hybrid
Trinity Audio Master
Trinity Audio Vyrus V2
KZ ZST (with silver plated cable)
AKG K376
Hifiwalker A2

In the past I have had:
KZ HDS1
KZ HDS3
KZ ED3 perfection
Creative EP 830
RHA MA350
Panasonic RHJ 700ES
Maxell DBA700.

Also two prototype dual dynamic models by ADX (Audio Dynamix) a British, now defunct company producing Bluetooth speakers. They are all aluminium with a detachable cable similar to MMCX but a smaller diameter plug. They do sound quite good.

I have just ordered the Horsky zinc alloy IEM from Amazon, it looks extremely similar to the BGVP DM5 which has good reports here.


----------



## Nimweth

Just a quick list of my current equipment.

DAPs
Hifiwalker H2
Creative xfi 2
Sony NWZ A15

Amplifiers
Fiio A5
Topping NX1a

IEMs
Whizzer A15 pro
Urban Fun Beryllium hybrid
Trinity Audio Master
Trinity Audio Vyrus V2
KZ ZST (with silver plated cable)
AKG K376
Hifiwalker A2

In the past I have had:
KZ HDS1
KZ HDS3
KZ ED3 perfection
Creative EP 830
RHA MA350
Panasonic RHJ 700ES
Maxell DBA700.

Also two prototype dual dynamic models by ADX (Audio Dynamix) a British, now defunct company producing Bluetooth speakers. They are all aluminium with a detachable cable similar to MMCX but a smaller diameter plug. They do sound quite good.

I have just ordered the Horsky zinc alloy IEM from Amazon, it looks extremely similar to the BGVP DM5 which has good reports here.


----------



## Nimweth

A bit of information on the ADX earphones. They were named "Euphony". If you Google "ADX Euphony" a listing on Amazon UK appears. You can find my review of them under the name "The Dood". You can read the manufacturer's description as well.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> I have just ordered the Horsky zinc alloy IEM from Amazon, it looks extremely similar to the BGVP DM5 which has good reports here.



Do you have a link to this? I tried searching for it on Amazon and came up empty.


----------



## mrazik

I got few IEM flag ships already and I can ensure you, that Whizzer A15 Pro sound is way above their price. At this moment are Haydn my preferred earphones. With xDuoo X10 is sound breath taking.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 22, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Nimweth

Hello. The Amazon stock number is: B078GRH31V. If you search on Amazon UK with "Horsky Earphones" it's the third item down, 35 GBP. Hope this helps


----------



## Nimweth (Feb 22, 2018)

mrazik said:


> I got few IEM flag ships already and I can ensure you, that Whizzer A15 Pro sound is way above their price. At this moment are Haydn my preferred earphones. With xDuoo X10 is sound breath taking.



I agree with that. I did find that it was a bit difficult to get a secure fit. The rotation of the mmcx connectors is a little too free. I couldn't get a good seal with the supplied tips and tried quite a few different ones. I eventually settled on some large KZ tips from the ZST. They are cone-shaped with a star shape in the bore. Actually they are still improving in sound after 100 hours or so.


----------



## crabdog

Nimweth said:


> I agree with that. I did find that it was a bit difficult to get a secure fit. The rotation of the mmcx connectors is a little too free. I couldn't get a good seal with the supplied tips and tried quite a few different ones. I eventually settled on some large KZ tips from the ZST. They are cone-shaped with a star shape in the bore. Actually they are still improving in sound after 100 hours or so.


Yes, the Whizzer Haydn Pro is excellent. The cable not so much but the sound is really impressive.


----------



## Nimweth

crabdog said:


> Yes, the Whizzer Haydn Pro is excellent. The cable not so much but the sound is really impressive.


These are my first IEMs with mmcx cables. Can you recommend a better cable for the Haydn pro? I have ordered a cheap silver plated copper cable from Amazon 7.99 GBP. My Horsky IEMs are due to be delivered tomorrow,  I may try those cables as well.


----------



## crabdog

Nimweth said:


> These are my first IEMs with mmcx cables. Can you recommend a better cable for the Haydn pro? I have ordered a cheap silver plated copper cable from Amazon 7.99 GBP. My Horsky IEMs are due to be delivered tomorrow,  I may try those cables as well.


I'd suggest you try the other cables you have coming first. The Haydn cable is fine quality wise but the angled connectors don't sit well with my ears.


----------



## zazaboy

guys which is better iem tfz pro or whizzer a15 pro or lz a4 ???


----------



## Wiljen

Nimweth said:


> Just a quick list of my current equipment.
> 
> DAPs
> Hifiwalker H2



Somebody in the Obscure Chinese Dap Thread was asking about the Hifiwalker DAPs this morning.  Would be good if you could jump in on that one.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/obscure-chinese-daps.720512   Might be wise to start at the end and work back as the thread is huge.


----------



## Nimweth

Hi. I've just posted a message on that thread.


----------



## riffrafff

I just received the AAW Nebula One.  Wow, nice box.     Though on sale for about $38 US, I gotta wonder how much went into the packaging, LOL.


----------



## crabdog

zazaboy said:


> guys which is better iem tfz pro or whizzer a15 pro or lz a4 ???


I'd say the LZ A4 but if you want more neutral then the A15 Pro. I haven't heard the TFZ Pro.


----------



## CoiL

I2ecreate said:


> I've had my KZ ZS5's for a few months and I'm noticing the sibilance more and more with songs that go far into the high-end. It's annoying the crap out of me and I think it's time I tried something new.


What tips are You using? Belive it or not, but try large and longer bore smaller silicones - it lets DD sound to pass better over BA highs.
Though, which version do You have? v1 with 1BA in nozzle or v2 with 2BA in nozzle? Latter doesn`t improve much with my recommended tip type and then You should get something else.
If that is the case, then I would rather keep my 50$ on hold and get IT01 instead - they get raving reviews everywhere and seem to be one of the best deals in >100$ market this year.


----------



## audio123

TFZ King Pro Review. Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/02/23/tfz-king-pro/


----------



## I2ecreate

CoiL said:


> What tips are You using? Belive it or not, but try large and longer bore smaller silicones - it lets DD sound to pass better over BA highs.
> Though, which version do You have? v1 with 1BA in nozzle or v2 with 2BA in nozzle? Latter doesn`t improve much with my recommended tip type and then You should get something else.
> If that is the case, then I would rather keep my 50$ on hold and get IT01 instead - they get raving reviews everywhere and seem to be one of the best deals in >100$ market this year.



I'm actually not sure which version I have. Is there a way to find out without breaking it apart? 

The IT01 looks great, but $100 is too much for me to spend on IEM's. I'd rather find something I really like in the $50 range.


----------



## Nimweth

The Horsky earphones arrived this afternoon. They are branded Zodic Audio ET2201. Dual Graphene dynamic bass drivers, dual BA. Two MMCX cables. They're burning in. More later. Here are some images.


----------



## Wiljen

Nimweth said:


> The Horsky earphones arrived this afternoon. They are branded Zodic Audio ET2201. Dual Graphene dynamic bass drivers, dual BA. Two MMCX cables. They're burning in. More later. Here are some images.



Rebadged DM5 or it sure does look like it.   Check the BGVP DM5 reviews and see if that isn't the same animal.


----------



## Nimweth

That's right. I checked out most of the posts on the DM5s. These were a bargain at only £35 Amazon UK. Initial sound: Massive bass, mids and treble a little bit thin but they've got a long burn in process to go. Seem they need quite a bit of power as well and will probably do better amplified.


----------



## Wiljen

The DM5 I have has a hole in the mids and really wonky imaging.  Unfortunately, that was the two things that stand out the most about them.  Maybe yours will be better but mine had some really fatal flaws which is why they are drawer food today.


----------



## Nimweth

The Zodic IEMs (DM5 lookalike) are on burn in. I ran the Densen Demagnetiser track and the Ayre Audio glide tone through them at high volume and it transformed the sound. There was a gap in the mids but that has now filled in. Elgar's Cello Concerto on Classic FM sounds great. I'm really looking forward to how they're going to sound in a few days on my DAP.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> The Zodic IEMs (DM5 lookalike) are on burn in. I ran the Densen Demagnetiser track and the Ayre Audio glide tone through them at high volume and it transformed the sound. There was a gap in the mids but that has now filled in. Elgar's Cello Concerto on Classic FM sounds great. I'm really looking forward to how they're going to sound in a few days on my DAP.



Are you saying that the 2 test tracks actually changed the FR tuning of the IEMs?

Can you post links to these tracks anywhere?


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> Are you saying that the 2 test tracks actually changed the FR tuning of the IEMs?
> 
> Can you post links to these tracks anywhere?


Well, I do not have any measuring equipment but by ear the sound is much better balanced. The bass no longer dominates and the soundstage is very good. The two discs are: Densen DeMagic (DCD-1) and the Ayre Acoustics "Irrational but Efficacious" disc published in 2011. I bought my Densen disc at a Hi-Fi demonstration and the Ayre disc on eBay. They really do work, they are magic!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 23, 2018)

Nimweth said:


> The Zodic IEMs (DM5 lookalike) are on burn in. I ran the Densen Demagnetiser track and the Ayre Audio glide tone through them at high volume and it transformed the sound. There was a gap in the mids but that has now filled in. Elgar's Cello Concerto on Classic FM sounds great. I'm really looking forward to how they're going to sound in a few days on my DAP.



No, they didn't. You've probably placeboed yourself into thinking that they did though. If a company could just play a couple songs through their earphones and magically make them sound much better you can bet yourself they would do it. After all, why let everyone's first impressions be bad?



Nimweth said:


> Well, I do not have any measuring equipment but by ear the sound is much better balanced. The bass no longer dominates and the soundstage is very good. The two discs are: Densen DeMagic (DCD-1) and the Ayre Acoustics "Irrational but Efficacious" disc published in 2011. I bought my Densen disc at a Hi-Fi demonstration and the Ayre disc on eBay. They really do work, they are magic!



Your ear is the least reliable measuring device I can think of. There is no track that can alter the frequency response of a driver like that. The only changes that could possibly occur are: 1) causing distortion from moving a poorly made crossover out of phase or 2) blowing the driver out entirely from overloading it. Neither of these are good things, obviously.


----------



## Nimweth

Cinder said:


> No, they didn't. You've probably placeboed yourself into thinking that they did though. If a company could just play a couple songs through their earphones and magically make them sound much better you can bet yourself they would do it. After all, why let everyone's first impressions be bad?


Well, sound is a very subjective thing. Some do not think cables or burn in make any difference, others (like me), think they do. Just take a look at some of the experiences of others using the Densen disc in online reviews. It's quite interesting. Whether these things can be scientifically proved is another thing.


----------



## Cinder

Nimweth said:


> Well, sound is a very subjective thing. Some do not think cables or burn in make any difference, others (like me), think they do. Just take a look at some of the experiences of others using the Densen disc in online reviews. It's quite interesting. Whether these things can be scientifically proved is another thing.



No, sound is not subjective. We can objectively measure sound to insane degrees and thoroughly understand the physics behind it. How you interpret the sound is subjective. While I'm not going to get into the hard science that proves these things don't change *anything, *I will at least say this: humans are deeply flawed and biased creatures, and the psychology of hearing is incredibly complex. Look into the sunken-ship fallacy, expectation bias, confirmation bias, and how expectation bias plays into our perception of frequency response. These are the mechanisms that have changed how you heard that IEM, not some voodoo mp3 file.


----------



## Nimweth

Cinder said:


> No, sound is not subjective. We can objectively measure sound to insane degrees and thoroughly understand the physics behind it. How you interpret the sound is subjective. While I'm not going to get into the hard science that proves these things don't change *anything, *I will at least say this: humans are deeply flawed and biased creatures, and the psychology of hearing is incredibly complex. Look into the sunken-ship fallacy, expectation bias, confirmation bias, and how expectation bias plays into our perception of frequency response. These are the mechanisms that have changed how you heard that IEM, not some voodoo mp3 file.


Thank you for that, that is very informative. I just hope the sound doesn't revert to how I perceived it before now you've pointed that out!


----------



## Slater (Feb 23, 2018)

Cinder said:


> No, sound is not subjective. We can objectively measure sound to insane degrees and thoroughly understand the physics behind it. How you interpret the sound is subjective. While I'm not going to get into the hard science that proves these things don't change *anything, *I will at least say this: humans are deeply flawed and biased creatures, and the psychology of hearing is incredibly complex. Look into the sunken-ship fallacy, expectation bias, confirmation bias, and how expectation bias plays into our perception of frequency response. These are the mechanisms that have changed how you heard that IEM, not some voodoo mp3 file.



Next you're going to say that cable lifters don't improve the sound!


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Next you're going to say that cable lifters don't improve the sound!



Not all filters are created equal but I can see that you have really good ones.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Sound is like anything else. If you can't see it, it doesn't exist. Everything on this site is a sham.


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> Not all filters are created equal but I can see that you have really good ones.



Oh, those were just a lifted google image.

These would be more my 'Magyver style' (assuming they did anything anyways LOL)


----------



## superuser1

Personally i really like the pairing of the DM5 with the ifi idsd BL. Really lets them shine. I could never have thought that something which sounded so meh OFTB could sound like this after burn in (brain)


----------



## Detectit (Feb 24, 2018)

Tried some other tips on the Rock Zircon....but little difference ... Bloated terrible overbass  IEM's.

The Zircon's ended in the trash bin.

The Einsear T2 on the other hand are very good


----------



## Nimweth

I have a question I hope someone will be able to answer. The typical frequency response of a DAP or CD player is basically a straight line between 20Hz and 20kHz. However the typical frequency curve of an IEM has a gentle hump from 20Hz to 1kHz and after this looks more like a seismograph trace of a major earthquake! How does this result in anything like an accurate representation of the original sound?


----------



## superuser1

Nimweth said:


> I have a question I hope someone will be able to answer. The typical frequency response of a DAP or CD player is basically a straight line between 20Hz and 20kHz. However the typical frequency curve of an IEM has a gentle hump from 20Hz to 1kHz and after this looks more like a seismograph trace of a major earthquake! How does this result in anything like an accurate representation of the original sound?


simply put loud speakers are ideally tuned to reproduce a flat FR curve but what you usually see on an iem is what the fr curve would look like when it hits the ear lobes. so therefore to get the sound one hears from a flat tuned speaker at the ear is endeavoured to be reached by artificially creating that FR curve. Did i make sense?


----------



## chinmie

Nimweth said:


> I have a question I hope someone will be able to answer. The typical frequency response of a DAP or CD player is basically a straight line between 20Hz and 20kHz. However the typical frequency curve of an IEM has a gentle hump from 20Hz to 1kHz and after this looks more like a seismograph trace of a major earthquake! How does this result in anything like an accurate representation of the original sound?



https://www.etymotic.com/technology/hwmra


----------



## Nimweth

Thank you and Superuser1. I just wondered if it might be more useful for manufacturers to publish a compensated FR curve representing what you hear so it would be easier to adjust EQ if you needed to.


----------



## DarkZenith

Detectit said:


> Tried some other tips on the Rock Zircon....but little difference ... Bloated terrible overbass  IEM's.
> 
> The Zircon's ended in the trash bin.


Second that totally. I never undertstood the hype around those IEMs


----------



## peter123

DarkZenith said:


> Second that totally. I never undertstood the hype around those IEMs



That's my experience as well.


----------



## Nimweth

More impressions on the Zodic Audio IEMs (DM5). I have just listened to a wonderful recording of Liadov's "The Enchanted Lake" and the soundstage and imaging is superb. All the instruments occupy their correct places in the Orchestra and the ambience of the recording venue is reproduced beautifully.
Bass is deep and firm and mids and treble open and airy. The best £35 I have ever spent on gear. I agree with DSNuts when he said that "the midrange BA has decided to come to the party" This could explain my previous comment about the hole in the mids filling up. Unlike another member here, these will definitely not become "drawer food" Ha ha I like that, I have quite a lot of that!


----------



## superuser1

Nimweth said:


> More impressions on the Zodic Audio IEMs (DM5). I have just listened to a wonderful recording of Liadov's "The Enchanted Lake" and the soundstage and imaging is superb. All the instruments occupy their correct places in the Orchestra and the ambience of the recording venue is reproduced beautifully.
> Bass is deep and firm and mids and treble open and airy. The best £35 I have ever spent on gear. I agree with DSNuts when he said that "the midrange BA has decided to come to the party" This could explain my previous comment about the hole in the mids filling up. Unlike another member here, these will definitely not become "drawer food" Ha ha I like that, I have quite a lot of that!


Truth be told, i have the DM5 in my ears as i type this. Playing from a lowly Sony A35 and they sound almost close to the likes of the BL. Really good pairing, however there are songs where the mids go holographic on me which is certainly not the intended tone of the recording.


----------



## Nimweth

I'm not familiar with "BL". What is that?


----------



## superuser1 (Feb 24, 2018)

ifi audio micro iDSD BL @Nimweth


----------



## Nimweth (Feb 24, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I'd suggest you try the other cables you have coming first. The Haydn cable is fine quality wise but the angled connectors don't sit well with my ears.


After the Zodic Audio IEMs came I changed the cable on the Whizzer A15 pro and obtained a much more secure fit. Bass, as a result, has improved. Super detail and ambience now. I'm using the black cable from the Zodic IEMs. I'm getting an excellent seal with the KZ star tips and isolation is better now that the fit has improved.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Oh, those were just a lifted google image.
> 
> These would be more my 'Magyver style' (assuming they did anything anyways LOL)



Those look much better. With those I'm sure that you can tune to any signature desired.


----------



## Detectit

Nimweth said:


> More impressions on the Zodic Audio IEMs (DM5). I have just listened to a wonderful recording of Liadov's "The Enchanted Lake" and the soundstage and imaging is superb. All the instruments occupy their correct places in the Orchestra and the ambience of the recording venue is reproduced beautifully.
> Bass is deep and firm and mids and treble open and airy. The best £35 I have ever spent on gear. I agree with DSNuts when he said that "the midrange BA has decided to come to the party" This could explain my previous comment about the hole in the mids filling up. Unlike another member here, these will definitely not become "drawer food" Ha ha I like that, I have quite a lot of that!



How would you compare them next to the KZ5 for instance? Level up?


----------



## Nimweth

Detectit said:


> How would you compare them next to the KZ5 for instance? Level up?


Hello. I do not have the KZ5 (I suppose you mean the ZS5), but these Zodic IEMs are far superior to the KZ ZST and Urban Fun Beryllium hybrid, and I prefer them to the Trinity Audio Master as well.


----------



## yangian

Anyone has heard this:
http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic-aries/

It made me remind the head of alien!


----------



## Dobrescu George

That one looks deliciously funny


----------



## LordZero

Nimweth said:


> Hello. I do not have the KZ5 (I suppose you mean the ZS5), but these Zodic IEMs are far superior to the KZ ZST and Urban Fun Beryllium hybrid, and I prefer them to the Trinity Audio Master as well.



Can't find those iems, can you link it?


----------



## Detectit

LordZero said:


> Can't find those iems, can you link it?


AFAIK he means these ones.

BGVP DM5 2BA 2DD 8 Driver Unit Dual Hybrid Earphones HIFI Music ANC 3.5mm Sports Metal MMCX Earphones with 2 Detachable Cables
http://s.aliexpress.com/zYNnqYBj?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard 
(from AliExpress Android)

Don't know why he calls them Zodiac?


----------



## LordZero

Detectit said:


> AFAIK he means these ones.
> 
> BGVP DM5 2BA 2DD 8 Driver Unit Dual Hybrid Earphones HIFI Music ANC 3.5mm Sports Metal MMCX Earphones with 2 Detachable Cables
> http://s.aliexpress.com/zYNnqYBj?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> ...



Thank you! Yeah, I could only find those, but didn't say Zodiac and don't cost 35$ :/

How are they compared to the tinaudio t2?


----------



## Detectit

LordZero said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I could only find those, but didn't say Zodiac and don't cost 35$ :/
> 
> How are they compared to the tinaudio t2?



Don't ask me.... Haha... I am more familiar with KZ. My favorite brand atm.


----------



## HungryPanda

BGVP DM5 has a strong bass, the T2 is more neutral


----------



## Dobrescu George

This one doesn't have a thread of its own, and while it isn't Chinese, it is pretty obscure and it has a low price tag, so I thought some of you might be interested in checking it out  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/02/westone-um1-relaxation.html


----------



## Detectit

HungryPanda said:


> BGVP DM5 has a strong bass, the T2 is more neutral



Strong bass in which sense? Punchy or low extended?
And do these leave the mids and highs at normal levels?
I guess yes because of dedicated drivers??


----------



## Slater

Detectit said:


> AFAIK he means these ones.
> 
> BGVP DM5 2BA 2DD 8 Driver Unit Dual Hybrid Earphones HIFI Music ANC 3.5mm Sports Metal MMCX Earphones with 2 Detachable Cables
> http://s.aliexpress.com/zYNnqYBj?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> ...



The Zodiac version appear to just be rebranded BGVP DM5. They are available on UK Amazon only.

You can pay most any ChiFi manufacturer to rebrand an IEM for you.

If I commit to a minimum volume purchase, I could have the EMI CI-880 rebranded in my own private "_PoopEmoji Power Liftoff X12_" packaging.


----------



## HungryPanda

I use triple silicone tips on my DM5, Bass goes deep with good punch, I would say mildly V shaped, bass does not bleed into mids


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> The Zodiac version appear to just be rebranded BGVP DM5. They are available on UK Amazon only.
> 
> You can pay most any ChiFi manufacturer to rebrand an IEM for you.
> 
> If I commit to a minimum volume purchase, I could have the EMI CI-880 rebranded in my own private "_PoopEmoji Power Liftoff X12_" packaging.



I'll take 2.


----------



## Selenium

HungryPanda said:


> I use triple silicone tips on my DM5, Bass goes deep with good punch, I would say mildly V shaped, bass does not bleed into mids



I concur. They're definitely v-shaped but it isn't as bad as people make it out to be IMO.


----------



## Nimweth

LordZero said:


> Can't find those iems, can you link it?


Hello. They are available on Amazon UK and are branded "Horsky" there. If you search for "Horsky earphones" on Amazon UK the IEMs are the fourth item in the list. The stock number is B078GRH31V. The actual brand on these when they arrived was Zodic Audio ET2201. You can see images in one of my earlier posts.


----------



## chinmie

It arrived. Now time for comparing


----------



## Nimweth

Detectit said:


> Strong bass in which sense? Punchy or low extended?
> And do these leave the mids and highs at normal levels?
> I guess yes because of dedicated drivers??


Yes, the bass is powerful, but in the sense that the response maintains level right down into the sub-bass and, as another member said, does not bleed into the mids. After 48 hours burn in the sound is very well balanced. I'm using the pre-fitted tips which are grippy pale-coloured silicone with a wide bore. If you want to test the depth of the bass on these, try YouTube, "Desseins Eternels" by Louis Thiry. It's an organ piece by Olivier Messaien.


----------



## mochill

https://penonaudio.com/tanchjim-darkside.html
Amazing iem


----------



## jant71 (Feb 25, 2018)

Okay, darkside is about the same price as IT01 so let's have a showdown 

Though, for me, the Darkside has to outclass it to make up for the IT01's color choice and versatility with a nice cable you can use elsewhere and replace or switch to balanced cable. More value and versatility can only be defeated if the Darkside is a nice step up in SQ. A later arriving product that isn't better in sound or options/usability has less appeal.


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Okay, darkside is about the same price as IT01 so let's have a showdown


----------



## SMRDcompany

Hey guys, I got some great advice from this thread the last time I was getting IEMs, can you help me out again maybe? 

I haven't been keeping up with cIEMs or IEMs in general, I got Musicmaker TK12 last year and I've been largely satisfied with them, however the jack is starting to give out and once IEMs start having cable problems in my experience they just start breaking every other week with heavy use, so I'm already looking for a replacement. Can you recommend any good ones in that price range (80-100E)?

My experience with the TK12 was that they were too sibilant and chewed through certain vocals, the highs are a bit too sharp and they make cymbals and snares sound very unnatural (although very clear). I was told that Musicmaker might have changed the tuning/speakers over the years, and that newer models are more sibilant, but I cannot confirm or deny this. The vocals, while some of them are warped, sound very forward surprisingly, so it's not like the mids are bad, I think the highs were just tuned way too sharp, maybe in an effort to make them sound more appealing at first listen or in A/B tests. The bass was plentiful, not bloated, but it lacked that texture and layering that I got from something like RHA MA750 that I had before. So ultimately, something with slightly more refined bass and less sibilant, harsh high end? Would TK13 be ideal, or the Magaosi K3 Pro? Those were the top dogs in that price segment back when I was buying IEMs, but I was told to go for the TK12 because of my preference for soundstage and bass. Funnily enough, I was most impressed by clarity and instrument separation of the TK12, but not too much by the bass texture and quality, and the sounstage was rather average compared to the RHA MA750 and even the Sennheiser Momentum in-ears I had before. Does the K3 pro have a wider soundstage? Any new IEM in this price segment over the last year I should look into?

Thanks a bunch guys, without you I wouldn't know where to look in the Chinese IEM world...


----------



## SiggyFraud

Does anyone here have any experience with MEE Audio M6 PRO? They're supposedly really good for analytical listening.
http://s.aliexpress.com/3memqYve?


----------



## Dobrescu George

SiggyFraud said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with MEE Audio M6 PRO? They're supposedly really good for analytical listening.
> http://s.aliexpress.com/3memqYve?



I'll get a pair sometime soon, just haven't gotten around itb yet


----------



## jant71

I know it is hard to get in Europe but MEE has a second generation improving the sound and build of the first M6 Pro. Comes out tomorrow though but still seems a shame to order the old one just as the new one drops.


----------



## Slater

SMRDcompany said:


> Hey guys, I got some great advice from this thread the last time I was getting IEMs, can you help me out again maybe?
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with cIEMs or IEMs in general, I got Musicmaker TK12 last year and I've been largely satisfied with them, however the jack is starting to give out and once IEMs start having cable problems in my experience they just start breaking every other week with heavy use, so I'm already looking for a replacement. Can you recommend any good ones in that price range (80-100E)?
> 
> ...



Have you considered just replacing the jack? You can get new MMCX jacks (and cables) on Aliexpress. If you are handy with a soldering iron, it's only (4) wires to resolder (very easy). You could even have a local electronics shop do it for you (such as somewhere that repairs cell phones or even a local school that has electrical engineering or electronics technician programs).


----------



## SiggyFraud

Dobrescu George said:


> I'll get a pair sometime soon, just haven't gotten around itb yet


Really curious about your impressions, once you get them


----------



## SiggyFraud

jant71 said:


> I know it is hard to get in Europe but MEE has a second generation improving the sound and build of the first M6 Pro. Comes out tomorrow though but still seems a shame to order the old one just as the new one drops.


Wow, that's good to know. I had no idea.


----------



## SMRDcompany

Slater said:


> Have you considered just replacing the jack? You can get new MMCX jacks (and cables) on Aliexpress. If you are handy with a soldering iron, it's only (4) wires to resolder (very easy). You could even have a local electronics shop do it for you (such as somewhere that repairs cell phones or even a local school that has electrical engineering or electronics technician programs).



I don't really know about that, I'm going to give it to a local repair shop guy I know that my family has helped in the past, so he repairs me some headphones now and again for free, really cool guy. I do have to catch him when he doesn't have any work so I'm currently waiting on that. The problem is at the 3.5mm plug, or rather the entrance to the tube that houses the internal wiring, the rubber grommet Musicmaker put on the headphones was not secure at all, and the pressure went directly to the cable entrance there. I'll probably have him just cut it off and replace it with another plug at the end, since that's the easiest solution. I don't know about replacing that, he'd do it and all but I wouldn't like to trouble him with that, he usually works with larger wiring and stuff so repairing IEMs is a pain to him  maybe if I get new IEMs, I'll try modding them to use MMCX, but not when they're my only pair. I also don't want to **** with it, I don't know how complex a 2BA+1DD setup on each IEM is, don't want to push one of the speakers out of housing or some stupid mistake like that, and thus ruin a (relatively) working set of IEMs.

But even when I repair them, like I said, the sound is interesting but not ideal, and I'm looking for something slightly different to the TK12. Less sibilant and harsh highs, more textured and layered lows (at the cost of some quantity, sure, but the punch is definitely what I'm looking for), and a wider soundstage. Thanks anyway dude!


----------



## Wiljen

SiggyFraud said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with MEE Audio M6 PRO? They're supposedly really good for analytical listening.
> http://s.aliexpress.com/3memqYve?



I have the M6 pro and they are a near neutral signature with fairly good isolation so, for critical listening they probably are an appropriate choice.    Unfortunately, in this case analytical means boring and lifeless so my pair has little to no use on them and sits in a drawer.   Even with critical listening, something with a little extra energy in the treble would be nice to help open them up a bit.  the M6 pro was one of those earphones that proved to me that neutral doesn't necessarily equal good.


----------



## crabdog

Wiljen said:


> I have the M6 pro and they are a near neutral signature with fairly good isolation so, for critical listening they probably are an appropriate choice.    Unfortunately, in this case analytical means boring and lifeless so my pair has little to no use on them and sits in a drawer.   Even with critical listening, something with a little extra energy in the treble would be nice to help open them up a bit.  the M6 pro was one of those earphones that proved to me that neutral doesn't necessarily equal good.


Ditto. Had my M6 Pro probably for 2 years now and it has been in a drawer for almost the entire time. I'm not saying it's bad, just not my style. I also found the fit to be rather finicky with it. Great unboxing experience though, I must say.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My latest review, on Astrotec AM850, is live now! 

They make an interesting entry in the 100$ price range! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/02/astrotec-am850-vivid.html


----------



## taygomi

Had anyone ordered the Yersen Fen-2000 and got them shipped out or even delivered?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have had the Yersen Fen-2000 in my possession for a couple of weeks now


----------



## Nimweth

The Zodic Audio ET2201 IEMs (DM5) continue to improve. I'm now using an upgraded silver-plated copper cable and have found that I need to increase the volume on my Fiio A5 amplifier a couple of notches. I assume this is because the cable is higher impedance. This has smoothed out the treble and tightened the bass. Is this a known effect of a higher impedance cable? Layering is excellent, good for me because I enjoy electronic music where this is an important aspect. One other thing I have noticed is that as well as good width and depth in the soundstage, there is good height as well. I have not experienced this in an IEM before, I assume it's because of the semi-open design. I'm really enjoying my music on these, and after all, that's what it's all about!


----------



## superuser1

Briefly heard the King Pro... Wowzie!!!


----------



## DocHoliday (Feb 28, 2018)

Nimweth said:


> The Zodic Audio ET2201 IEMs (DM5) continue to improve. I'm now using an upgraded silver-plated copper cable and have found that I need to increase the volume on my Fiio A5 amplifier a couple of notches. I assume this is because the cable is higher impedance. This has smoothed out the treble and tightened the bass. Is this a known effect of a higher impedance cable? Layering is excellent, good for me because I enjoy electronic music where this is an important aspect. One other thing I have noticed is that as well as good width and depth in the soundstage, there is good height as well. I have not experienced this in an IEM before, I assume it's because of the semi-open design. I'm really enjoying my music on these, and after all, that's what it's all about!




I hate using foamies but have had to use them on the DM5/ET2201 due to the strident upper midrange. What is the impedance of the upgrade cable you are now using?


----------



## Nimweth

DocHoliday said:


> I hate using foamies but have had to use them on the DM5/ET2201 due to the strident upper midrange. What is the impedance of the upgrade cable you are now using?


I'm afraid I have no idea! I'm just guessing that the reduction in volume I experienced was due to increased impedance. I have no measuring equipment. All my impressions are purely subjective, based on how things sound and noting any differences which occur when I change something. The impedance is not stated in the product description on Amazon, which is where I bought the cable. I found the pre-fitted tips excellent on my particular model, these may be different in your version of the DM5. I can't get on with foam tips at all. I usually switch to my favourite Spiral Dots but in this case it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Nimweth

On the subject of tips, I usually find that I prefer the sound of my IEMs when I use a tip where the bore matches the diameter of the inner nozzle, with no part of it being obscured. The sound tends to "breathe" more. The only real exception is with the Whizzer A15 pro where I use the KZ Starline tips. Using wide bore tips on these makes them sound a bit too bright.


----------



## DocHoliday

Nimweth said:


> On the subject of tips, I usually find that I prefer the sound of my IEMs when I use a tip where the bore matches the diameter of the inner nozzle, with no part of it being obscured. The sound tends to "breathe" more. The only real exception is with the Whizzer A15 pro where I use the KZ Starline tips. Using wide bore tips on these makes them sound a bit too bright.



This is my usual approach, the only caveat being if the IEM has a lifted mid-bass (VJJB K4). The wide-bore eartips tend to reign the mid-bass in and slightly expand the soundstage.


----------



## chinerino

Hi all, About to dip in and buy a NICEHCK DZ7 anyone know any reviews or give an insight? I really cant understand crap from their twitter and really want to know pros and cons about them! please halpppp


----------



## superuser1

chinerino said:


> Hi all, About to dip in and buy a NICEHCK DZ7 anyone know any reviews or give an insight? I really cant understand **** from their twitter and really want to know pros and cons about them! please halpppp


What are your expectations from the DZ 7?


----------



## chinerino

superuser1 said:


> What are your expectations from the DZ 7?


i saw a few quotes saying its mid centric with clear highs and tight bass but honestly i dont wanna have too high hopes too


----------



## superuser1

chinerino said:


> i saw a few quotes saying its mid centric with clear highs and tight bass but honestly i dont wanna have too high hopes too


DZ 7 is no doubt good but there are some better offerings sonically for a lesser price that one can look at. They may not have the same driver specifications.


----------



## chinerino

superuser1 said:


> DZ 7 is no doubt good but there are some better offerings sonically for a lesser price that one can look at. They may not have the same driver specifications.


any ideas? currently i always went for known brand etc shures westone, Mee Audio, Qdc, Sony, Senh, CA, but havent really step into territories like NICEHCK really wanna consult some pros here for some insights and reccommendations


----------



## chinerino

chinerino said:


> any ideas? currently i always went for known brand etc shures westone, Mee Audio, Qdc, Sony, Senh, CA, but havent really step into territories like NICEHCK really wanna consult some pros here for some insights and reccommendations


and If i can get the DZ7 for 270 USD do you all think its a good price?


----------



## superuser1

chinerino said:


> and If i can get the DZ7 for 270 USD do you all think its a good price?


Yes i think its a good price. @ericp10 should chime in when he has time.


----------



## gugman

is MusicMaker TONEKING ShockWave III really that good?


----------



## chinerino

superuser1 said:


> Yes i think its a good price. @ericp10 should chime in when he has time.


Oh i see what are your thoughts on better iems for the same price range then for the DZ7?


----------



## Wiljen

gugman said:


> is MusicMaker TONEKING ShockWave III really that good?



Near impossible to answer an open ended question - "That good?"  compared to what?

The Shockwave are on par with the Fiio F9 Pro, the Lz a4, and the Brainwavz b400.  Having said that, they don't sound exactly like any of those, just the sound quality and level of detail is similar.


----------



## gugman

Wiljen said:


> Near impossible to answer an open ended question - "That good?"  compared to what?
> 
> The Shockwave are on par with the Fiio F9 Pro, the Lz a4, and the Brainwavz b400.  Having said that, they don't sound exactly like any of those, just the sound quality and level of detail is similar.



Fair enough ! My bad.
After I read all those praising reviews I automaticaly posted a question in a way I did it.

Now, if you say that Shockwave is on par with Lz A4 and B400, for me that would be an indication that its not "that good" but just good.

Cheers


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 1, 2018)

guys what about the Magaosi K3 PRO is it still a good iem compared to kz zs6 or are there better iems at the moment ? at this price range


----------



## Wiljen

The K3 Pro is a good iem but unless the price has dropped a good bit not in the same price point as the Zs6.  I think the K3 pro was most of $100 while the Zs6 can be had for <$35 when on sale.    My biggest drawback to the K3 was the mids are extremely recessed.   
Best is going to be a matter of which price point you are looking at and what sound signature you want.

At the $35 mark, I think the Zs6 or Zsr make good choices,  at the $100 mark a lot of options exist and the best one is probably to buy a $200 pair used for the $100 you would have spent on something new.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Has anyone seen this yet?? I think we have a new, fully-loaded KZ hype train in our midst. 
http://www.thephonograph.net/kz-ann...-yz46-kz-yz41-kz-yz40-kz-yz39-kz-yz35-kzyz34/


----------



## teesui

SilverLodestar said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?? I think we have a new, fully-loaded KZ hype train in our midst.
> http://www.thephonograph.net/kz-ann...-yz46-kz-yz41-kz-yz40-kz-yz39-kz-yz35-kzyz34/



I see KZ's been inspired by 64 audio and Fender/Aurisonics for their earphone housings now.


----------



## chinerino

superuser1 said:


> DZ 7 is no doubt good but there are some better offerings sonically for a lesser price that one can look at. They may not have the same driver specifications.


hey about this before the KZ hype gets in......


----------



## B9Scrambler

teesui said:


> I see KZ's been inspired by 64 audio and Fender/Aurisonics for their earphone housings now.



It's not Campfire though so no one is going to give a flying @#$.


----------



## Detectit

SilverLodestar said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?? I think we have a new, fully-loaded KZ hype train in our midst.
> http://www.thephonograph.net/kz-ann...-yz46-kz-yz41-kz-yz40-kz-yz39-kz-yz35-kzyz34/



What da.... They are on a roll there haha...
I really can't name "tech" companies rolling out product at such speed.


----------



## peter123

zazaboy said:


> guys what about the Magaosi K3 PRO is it still a good iem compared to kz zs6 or are there better iems at the moment ? at this price range



I've got no idea about the zs6 but the K3 HD (supposedly an upgrade to the Pro) was pretty disappointing with me. Mids were especially weak imo.


----------



## Wiljen

B9Scrambler said:


> It's not Campfire though so no one is going to give a flying @#$.



Not entirely true - I called them out on the Fender look alike when that image first posted about a month ago.  Admittedly partially because I thought the Fender was butt ugly and couldnt imagine why anyone would want to go down that same road.


----------



## Wiljen (Mar 1, 2018)

Interesting to see only one new design in that sheet of KZ models.  most are iether 1+1 or 2+1 designs along the lines of what already exists.   The only new one is the 4+1.

Also interesting with the Zs5/Zs6 recently that no additional 2+2 models are listed.

My hope is this means KZ is spending more time on the crossovers and getting the signatures tweaked and less time on trying to add one more driver to the mix as I think they have good drivers, they just need better QC on the housings and better tuning,


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Interesting to see only one new design in that sheet of KZ models.  most are iether 1+1 or 2+1 designs along the lines of what already exists.   The only new one is the 4+1.
> 
> Also interesting with the Zs5/Zs6 recently that no additional 2+2 models are listed.
> 
> My hope is this means KZ is spending more time on the crossovers and getting the signatures tweaked and less time on trying to add one more driver to the mix as I think they have good drivers, they just need better QC on the housings and better tuning,



Agreed. I'm not buying any of them unless there's something really special (not just on paper but in reality).

I certainly hope they get with the times and put some graphene drivers in some or all of these. Once you go graphene, you'll never want to go back


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Agreed. I'm not buying any of them unless there's something really special (not just on paper but in reality).
> 
> I certainly hope they get with the times and put some graphene drivers in some or all of these. Once you go graphene, you'll never want to go back



after hearing the Cascade, I'm kinda liking Beryllium albeit they cost a wee bit more than the Kz.


----------



## superuser1

wee bit 
Yes nothing amongst the new KZ models are striking. However who knows what they would sound like. A few with graphene and a few with beryllium would be great.


----------



## chinmie

Wiljen said:


> Not entirely true - I called them out on the Fender look alike when that image first posted about a month ago.  Admittedly partially because I thought the Fender was butt ugly and couldnt imagine why anyone would want to go down that same road.



Whaat! how dare you! Ooops, sorry, i thought you are talking about their guitars


----------



## audio123

Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/03/02/acoustune-hs1503-al/


----------



## liquidrats

audio123 said:


> Enjoy reading!
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/03/02/acoustune-hs1503-al/


nice, is the hr1503 consider as a bright iem as you compared to the tesla god...


----------



## audio123

liquidrats said:


> nice, is the hr1503 consider as a bright iem as you compared to the tesla god...


Yes it is considered as a bright iem.


----------



## liquidrats

audio123 said:


> Yes it is considered as a bright iem.


will audition it the next time in zc.


----------



## demo-to

I have received my Rose Mini2 today and I got what I expected from the positive reviews here on head-fi. I am quite impressed what I hear out of my Onkyo DP-S1 and with the stock foam tips and cable. Very good IEM's for the asked price.
So I wonder what are the Mini6 or the newly released Mini4 able to deliver if they are expectable updates to the little bro?
Has anyone already those?
Do some of the reviewer plan to get those and write reviews in the near future?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the rose mini6 and love the sound just not the tips sliding off and remaining in my ears


----------



## jant71 (Mar 2, 2018)

Pioneer just released a graphene microdriver Hi-Res earphone...
http://pioneer-headphones.com/premiumsound/ch3.html

*PREMIUM SOUND*

*CH3*













*



*

*Sound*

Graphene-Coated diaphragm for Hi-Res Audio.
Rare-earth magnets for dynamic sound.
8 Hz–40 kHz frequency response covers Hi-Res Audio spectrum.
*Design*

Luxurious alumite-processed high-texture gloss earphone finish.
Available in five attractive color variations.
*Fit*

Supports conventional and over-the-ear cable positioning.
Extremely lightweight earphone for comfort.
Three earphone tip sizes (S/M/L)
*Other Feature*

Accept and end calls from most smartphones using the inline cable remote.
See the product details
*Spec*
*Model* SE-CH3T
*Type* Fully enclosed dynamic headphones
*Frequency Response* 8 Hz to 40 000Hz
*Impedance* 16 Ω
*Max. Input Power* 100 mW
*Sensitivity* 102 dB
*Driver Units* φ5.5 mm
*Cable Length* 1.2 m
*Plug* φ3.5 mm 4P stereo mini-plug (gold plated)
*Weight (without cord)* 3.1 g
*Accessories* Supplied with Silicon Earphone Tips (S/M/L)
*color* BLACK（B) RED（R）GOLD（G）SILVER (S）PINK (P)

Obviously a budget model below the the other CH's being only $35. Still looks cool and quite compact.


----------



## demo-to

HungryPanda said:


> I have the rose mini6 and love the sound just not the tips sliding off and remaining in my ears


Would you consider the Mini6 to be quite balanced, coherent, natural, close to reference sounding IEM's like the Mini2 are described?
Can you please share your sonic impressions on these? Thanks


----------



## Carrow

Anyone know who the people behind the Moni One are, and did they follow it up? All I get when I punch that into Google is that one review from @peter123 a while back. Might be getting a used pair of those through another Head-Fi member but I can't see any other products of theirs around; was it just a one-off or have they done anything else since?


----------



## HungryPanda

The rose mini 6 have a very natural sound. I use triple tips on them and they remind me of my Unique Melody Miracles but with a fuller sound


----------



## gugman

Hey all

a question here 

I love the clarity and details on my Noble Audio Sage, I just need a little bit more presence in lower frequencies without spoiling the whole "picture"  : ))) so any advise what to get from Chinese/Asian offerings? something under 300 - 350 $ ? 

cheers


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> Enjoy reading!
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/03/02/acoustune-hs1503-al/


Very nice review ,  iem itself looks very beautiful and unique design ,


----------



## ZYReady

gugman said:


> Hey all
> 
> a question here
> 
> ...


JVC FW01 would be a great choice! Awesome bass and great overall performance.


----------



## superuser1 (Mar 3, 2018)

gugman said:


> Hey all
> 
> a question here
> 
> ...


You could try the lz A5 or wait for the it04 from ibasso.


----------



## Nimweth

I have been trying different cables on my Zodic Audio ET2201 IEMs (DM5). I prefer the silver plated cable of the two supplied with the IEMs, and then I tried a different silver plated cable which softened the treble and tightened the bass, although at the same time reducing the volume. I then tried the cable supplied with my Whizzer A15 pros, this is a 6N OCC cable of high quality and it sounds great. There is more sparkle in the treble without harshness and the overall sound is more natural and balanced. The volume is back to where it was before. Layering is excellent.


----------



## DocHoliday

Nimweth said:


> I have been trying different cables on my Zodic Audio ET2201 IEMs (DM5). I prefer the silver plated cable of the two supplied with the IEMs, and then I tried a different silver plated cable which softened the treble and tightened the bass, although at the same time reducing the volume. I then tried the cable supplied with my Whizzer A15 pros, this is a 6N OCC cable of high quality and it sounds great. There is more sparkle in the treble without harshness and the overall sound is more natural and balanced. The volume is back to where it was before. Layering is excellent.




Was this set-up running through a phone & Fiio A5, Topping NX1A or straight through your Sony NWZ A15?

Any idea what the impedance on that Whizzer cable is?


----------



## Nimweth

I am using a Hifiwalker H2 DAP and a Fiio A5 amplifier connected by a Fiio L16 cable. I'm afraid I don't know the impedance of the Whizzer OCC cable, although judging by the increase in volume it could be lower than the silver plated cable.


----------



## Mariusik (Mar 3, 2018)

jant71 said:


> Obviously a budget model below the the other CH's being only $35. Still looks cool and quite compact.



They look like the Sony MH1C with better cables, and pretty much the slim form factor of the Final Audio E2000/E3000. 
 I've searched the european and U.S. sites and there is no info about these yet. Hope we'll see some impressions about these soon. Cheers, thx for posting.


----------



## gugman

gugman said:


> Hey all
> 
> a question here
> 
> ...





ZYReady said:


> JVC FW01 would be a great choice! Awesome bass and great overall performance.





superuser1 said:


> You could try the lz A5 or wait for the it04 from ibasso.



thank you for your input !

LZ A5 was my choice some time ago, but after reading so much about treble issues I'd better wait for new filters ti be released or will just stay away from it. IT04 will cost 500$
FW01 looks interesting, need to make some reading !

some more suggestions ?
cheers


----------



## demo-to (Mar 4, 2018)

gugman said:


> thank you for your input !
> 
> LZ A5 was my choice some time ago, but after reading so much about treble issues I'd better wait for new filters ti be released or will just stay away from it. IT04 will cost 500$
> FW01 looks interesting, need to make some reading !
> ...


My suggestion will be the following where I get much clarity and details and sufficient rumble in the lows when called for.
Pinnacle P1 + harder foam tips to tame the hot treble but let enough clarity and details stay present (not so compared to the softer comply foams which sucks too much of it but let the bass rumble more) + deep insertion + an (ordinary) spare cable with lower impedance than the two stock cables coming with the P1 (this turns out more body to the whole frequency range and more naturalness I have the feeling and brings e.g. more accentuation to string instruments compared to the stock cables which are a bit thin in this behalf, whereas these gives the P1 more overall refinement but also something of a strange 3D soundstage. The stock cable is here also more natural.) + a warmer source ( I use the Onkyo DP-S1)
all in al below 300USD (w/o DAP)


----------



## Ahmad313

demo-to said:


> My suggestion will be the following where I get much clarity and details and sufficient rumble in the lows when called for.
> Pinnacle P1 + harder foam tips to tame the hot treble but let enough clarity and details stay present (not so compared to the softer comply foams which sucks too much of it but let the bass rumble more) + deep insertion + an (ordinary) spare cable with lower impedance than the two stock cables coming with the P1 (this turns out more body to the whole frequency range and more naturalness I have the feeling and brings e.g. more accentuation to string instruments compared to the stock cables which are a bit thin in this behalf, whereas these gives the P1 more overall refinement but also something of a strange 3D soundstage. The stock cable is here also more natural.) + a warmer source ( I use the Onkyo DP-S1)
> all in al below 300USD (w/o DAP)


How about the mids/vocals quality and positioning on P1 ,


----------



## demo-to

Ahmad313 said:


> How about the mids/vocals quality and positioning on P1 ,


Positioning is excellent even with the replacement cable. Location of instruments is easy. Voices are in front of the head with the right distance to get not too intimate. With the replacement cable I find male voices still just a tad too thin as upper mids are still forward but not so much as with the stock cables.


----------



## gugman (Mar 4, 2018)

Massdrop x MEE Pinnacle PX for 114$
P1 for 145$ at amazon

As far as I understand they do sound same, right?

Hmm


----------



## gugman

what about Rhythmos SD 7 plus ? 
looks interesting, but could not find much info. search button gives me nothing


----------



## peter123

gugman said:


> what about Rhythmos SD 7 plus ?
> looks interesting, but could not find much info. search button gives me nothing



@Dsnuts own them and seem to like them a lot. Fwiw I've got the SD7 myself and consider them one of the best value IEM's I've ever came across.


----------



## zazaboy

trn v20 is out anyone has info those hybrid iems ? are they any good ?


----------



## Dsnuts

gugman said:


> what about Rhythmos SD 7 plus ?
> looks interesting, but could not find much info. search button gives me nothing



I got both. I would say the better value is in the SD7 hybrid model. The Plus has a more forward mid range and a bit less treble emphasis over the hybrd model sounds warmer overall due to the sound tweeks over the Hybrids.  Requires much better cable and wide bore tip to sound their best. SD7 hybrid on sale can be bought for $130ish which is a steal of a deal for a 4 BA + dynamic earphone. You can save the money of buying the plus model and put that money toward a balanced or much better cable for the hybrid and it is better money spent vs getting the plus model for $175-$200ish. and then having to buy an upgraded cable as well.

Both models comes with the weakest cable and tips selection possible so if you can get one with just the shells with no accessories go for that rout. The cable that comes with these earphones is made for tiny people with tiny ears. Trust that they are worthless.


----------



## Ahmad313

Anybody here have or audition the ToneKing 5BA iem,???


----------



## gugman

Dsnuts said:


> I got both. I would say the better value is in the SD7 hybrid model. The Plus has a more forward mid range and a bit less treble emphasis over the hybrd model sounds warmer overall due to the sound tweeks over the Hybrids.  Requires much better cable and wide bore tip to sound their best. SD7 hybrid on sale can be bought for $130ish which is a steal of a deal for a 4 BA + dynamic earphone. You can save the money of buying the plus model and put that money toward a balanced or much better cable for the hybrid and it is better money spent vs getting the plus model for $175-$200ish. and then having to buy an upgraded cable as well.
> 
> Both models comes with the weakest cable and tips selection possible so if you can get one with just the shells with no accessories go for that rout. The cable that comes with these earphones is made for tiny people with tiny ears. Trust that they are worthless.



Thank you so much for a detailed info! Much apreciated !

Let me ask you one thing, you see I have more than hundred of diffrent ear tips and also some cables as well, so that part is covered, but I dont mind paying 60$ more for plus model as it is still in my price range and I am not looking for better value in this case, even if I'd need to buy tips and cables it still would fit my budget , so what I am saying is that if plus is better I would go for it, please let me know

Cheers


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 5, 2018)

They are different in signature. The Hybrid and the Plus model are both w shaped in frequency but tuning wise the hybrid model has the better balanced sound from treble to bass. The plus model is more vocal forwardness and is smoother sounding at the same time due to slightly lesser treble emphasis over the Hybrid model. Both have excellent full bass representation with a more refined bass going toward the plus mode.

The Plus model works well with neutral sources and the hybrid model works better with a more musical source. I know it is tempting to try a 7 BA phone but imo both are similar in tuning with a 10% difference for the Plus model. I did an in depth comparison on the discovery thread but. If you want a better balanced sound the Hybrid is the better one if you want one with more vocal and instrumental performance the forward mid range of the plus model is excells for that. 

If your sources uses single end go for the plus as it sounds 3D due to all the drivers in SE. No need to go balanced with the plus model. The Hybrid does better with a balanced cable and balanced source and ends up sounding similar to the plus model when balanced with a touch more brightness.


----------



## gugman

@Dsnuts 

Thanks a million for a superb description !!!

Cheers


----------



## Nimweth

I have just completed my Amazon review of the Zodic Audio ET2201 IEMs (DM5). Here is a link to it:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Headphones...8-2&keywords=Horsky+earphones#customerReviews

It would be nice to receive some feedback.


----------



## twister6

It has been ages since I posted in this thread.  I still get Chi-fi iems for testing/reviews, just nothing really stands out, until I got the updated version of HiFi-Boy OS v3.  They should have called it v4, not because of the new design where they switched from mmcx to 2pin connectors, but because they updated the sound sig.  I received the original mmcx based OSV3 and wasn't crazy about it.  Penon asked me if I'm interested to check out new 2pin version, I was hesitating but glad I agreed.  These are really good, enjoying them a lot.

Just finished and posted full review HERE.  Enjoy the read!  Will post it on head-fi soon as well.


----------



## audio123

The GS849 is a remarkable hybrid cable that is able to tighten the bass and provides the additional punch for greater impact. In addition, the midrange is being tackled well with an increased amount of details whilst the treble is expressed in an effortless manner. The overall sound experiences an increase in definition and showcases great flair. The Penon GS849 is Penon’s current flagship cable and it is nothing short of impressive.

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/03/06/penon-gs849


----------



## gugman

@peter123 @Dsnuts 

May I ask you where do you advise to buy Rhythmos SD 7 plus ? Aliexpress ? if yes maybe you could advise a seller?

thanks a lot 

cheers !


----------



## peter123

gugman said:


> @peter123 @Dsnuts
> 
> May I ask you where do you advise to buy Rhythmos SD 7 plus ? Aliexpress ? if yes maybe you could advise a seller?
> 
> ...



I bought my pair from AK Audio and was very happy with the experience.


----------



## gugman (Mar 6, 2018)

peter123 said:


> I bought my pair from AK Audio and was very happy with the experience.



AK Audio has it (199$) but the name says Super SD7 plus, though on pictures on the shells Rhythmos is written, so as i lack experience in buying from Ali I am a bit lost here.

Also few stores offer it without a cable for 172$ which is a better deal for me as i am not going to use stock cable anyway, but also naming they use is a strange one like Newest SD7 Plus or 2017 New HIFI Super SD7 Plus, but again all images show Rhythmos on the shells, so I don't really get it : (


----------



## superuser1

gugman said:


> AK Audio has it (199$) but the name says **** Super SD7 plus, though on pictures on the shells Rhythmos is written, so as i lack experience in buying from Ali I am a bit lost here.
> 
> Also few stores offer it without a cable for 172$ which is a better deal for me as i am not going to use stock cable anyway, but also naming they use is a strange one like Newest SD7 Plus or 2017 New HIFI Super SD7 Plus, but again all images show Rhythmos on the shells, so I don't really get it : (


ssshhh that seller is banned on Headfi ... better take it offline


----------



## peter123 (Mar 6, 2018)

gugman said:


> AK Audio has it (199$) but the name says **** Super SD7 plus, though on pictures on the shells Rhythmos is written, so as i lack experience in buying from Ali I am a bit lost here.
> 
> Also few stores offer it without a cable for 172$ which is a better deal for me as i am not going to use stock cable anyway, but also naming they use is a strange one like Newest SD7 Plus or 2017 New HIFI Super SD7 Plus, but again all images show Rhythmos on the shells, so I don't really get it : (



I bought the hybrid version and paid $130 for them (11/11 or 12/12 sale, can't remember ). Super and Rhythmos seem to be different branding for the same product. Fwiw my IEM's has Rhythmos written on them.

Edit: In my experience with Aliexpress it's best to find a seller with solid feedback and then ask for their best price  quite often you'll get a discount as long as the product is not already discounted.....


----------



## gugman

superuser1 said:


> ssshhh that seller is banned on Headfi ... better take it offline



now I am totally lost  : ) which one should I remove ? this gets way complicated : )))))))


----------



## gugman

peter123 said:


> I bought the hybrid version and paid $130 for them (11/11 or 12/12 sale, can't remember ). Super and Rhythmos seem to be different branding for the same product. Fwiw my IEM's has Rhythmos written on them.
> 
> Edit: In my experience with Aliexpress it's best to find a seller with solid feedback and then ask for their best price  quite often you'll get a discount as long as the product is not already discounted.....



Thank you !


----------



## superuser1

gugman said:


> now I am totally lost  : ) which one should I remove ? this gets way complicated : )))))))


follow @peter123 and you will never be lost!!


----------



## gugman

superuser1 said:


> follow @peter123 and you will never be lost!!



Great idea ! That is exactly what I am going to do !


----------



## Dsnuts (Mar 6, 2018)

I bought my SD7 plus from these guys. They offer the phones without accessories. Just the box and earphones themselves. The reason why the cable is useless is. It has a ear guide on there that goes directly into an L from the connector. Either you have to have child ears or you have to physically take off the plastic ear guide in order to use it.  And the cheapest mmcx connector possible. One side of the one I got with my hybrid model was way too loose. The 3 pairs of silicone tips are Sony hybrid knock offs which are not optimized for the big sound on these phones so again kinda pointless. You can buy better cables and tips for $15 or less on Aliexpress. If you already own mmcx cables and a bunch of tips forget the accessories and just get the ones with just the phones. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32840101655.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.kYKW2r

I bought mine from these guys for $162 when it was on sale. They have sales often so it is worth checking this vendor often. I believe the cheapest SD7 plus I have seen was $160.

One last thing. I highly advise wide bore tips for these. Will be getting some whirlwind tips from Aliexpress soon to try out.


----------



## bjaardker

jant71 said:


> Pioneer just released a graphene microdriver Hi-Res earphone...
> http://pioneer-headphones.com/premiumsound/ch3.html



I hope some folks here pick them up and give impressions. I'd love to find something that could replace the MH1C as my microdriver option.


----------



## gugman

Dsnuts said:


> I bought my SD7 plus from these guys. They offer the phones without accessories. Just the box and earphones themselves. The reason why the cable is useless is. It has a ear guide on there that goes directly into an L from the connector. Either you have to have child ears or you have to physically take off the plastic ear guide in order to use it.  And the cheapest mmcx connector possible. One side of the one I got with my hybrid model was way too loose. The 3 pairs of silicone tips are Sony hybrid knock offs which are not optimized for the big sound on these phones so again kinda pointless. You can buy better cables and tips for $15 or less on Aliexpress. If you already own mmcx cables and a bunch of tips forget the accessories and just get the ones with just the phones. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32840101655.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.kYKW2r
> 
> I bought mine from these guys for $162 when it was on sale. They have sales often so it is worth checking this vendor often. I believe the cheapest SD7 plus I have seen was $160.
> 
> One last thing. I highly advise wide bore tips for these. Will be getting some whirlwind tips from Aliexpress soon to try out.



Thank you so much !

yeah, since I have cables and tips as well, it makes much more sense to get only phones

will do so 

cheers !

p.s. I have some wide bore tips as well, so I hope they will match, if not will get some others


----------



## chinerino

guys what do you all think about NICEHCK DZ7?


----------



## Dragon138

After scanning through the thread, Woo...easy is not allow.  Has anyone have any experience with their 10ba headphone?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dragon138 said:


> After scanning through the thread, Woo...easy is not allow.  Has anyone have any experience with their 10ba headphone?



I don't understand why you're asking that question when you've addressed they're banned.


----------



## mbwilson111

gugman said:


> now I am totally lost  : ) which one should I remove ? this gets way complicated : )))))))



From what I now understand, A,W and YY are all the same.


----------



## Dragon138

B9Scrambler said:


> I don't understand why you're asking that question when you've addressed they're banned.


I understand they are banned, just just like to know the sound reproduction of the iem.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dragon138 said:


> I understand they are banned, just just like to know the sound reproduction of the iem.


----------



## Dobrescu George

B9Scrambler said:


>



You generally write from a drawng tablet? XD

That is what it is in that image XD

Also,



Dragon138 said:


> I understand they are banned, just just like to know the sound reproduction of the iem.





This discussion is closed, you will not get an answer, we are all not allowed to continue talking about it 

Let's talk of what we can talk about, all of those are 100$ IEMs, so you have where to pick from, you have what to buy, all of those being rather amazing products 



You can buy iBasso IT-01,

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/02/ibasso-it01-love-for-music.html










Astrotec AM850

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/02/astrotec-am850-vivid.html










FiiO F9

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/02/fiio-f9-emotional-affordable-audiophile.html










Kinera H3

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/01/kinera-h3-trebley-good.html









Westone UM1

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/02/westone-um1-relaxation.html








And many many others....


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> From what I now understand, A,W and YY are all the same.



That is correct. You win a cookie


----------



## zazaboy

@Slater how can improve the bass of kz zs6 do you have some suggestion for tips I cant get a good seal with kz zs6


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> @Slater how can improve the bass of kz zs6 do you have some suggestion for tips I cant get a good seal with kz zs6



Improve the bass of ZS6: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1847#post-14013143

ZS6 Tip Summary: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1669#post-13848607


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

gugman said:


> now I am totally lost  : ) which one should I remove ? this gets way complicated : )))))))



SD7 and SD7 Plus are two different offerings! Beware!
I have the SD7 and it's excellent (1 dynamic + 4 balanced)


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

B9Scrambler said:


>



when you have no hands, that's how you type!


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> That is correct. You win a cookie


----------



## HungryPanda

At long last My Magaosi K3 Pro's have turned up, quite enjoying them


----------



## groucho69

groucho69 said:


>



First time quoting myself but I just noticed that this goes perfectly with Walk of Life.


----------



## LordZero

Love the tin audio T2 with blue foamies, but I'm looking for a good upgrade under 100. Maybe Fiio F9?


----------



## Carrow

LordZero said:


> Love the tin audio T2 with blue foamies, but I'm looking for a good upgrade under 100. Maybe Fiio F9?



Would also like to know about the F9 because I can get the SE for €99 and I'm super tempted.


----------



## LordZero

Carrow said:


> Would also like to know about the F9 because I can get the SE for €99 and I'm super tempted.



What is the difference from the F9 for the F9 Se? I see that the F9 is cheaper than the SE, shouldn't be the other way around?


----------



## Dobrescu George

LordZero said:


> What is the difference from the F9 for the F9 Se? I see that the F9 is cheaper than the SE, shouldn't be the other way around?



I think SE was supposed to have been cheaper (?)


----------



## Carrow

Dobrescu George said:


> I think SE was supposed to have been cheaper (?)



F9 SE doesn't have a detachable cable, F9 does, F9 Pro has different drivers in the IEMs. It's confusing but I think I get it.


----------



## LordZero

Carrow said:


> F9 SE doesn't have a detachable cable, F9 does, F9 Pro has different drivers in the IEMs. It's confusing but I think I get it.



Oh! I was thinking that the SE stands for Special Edition. Ok, so I prefer the F9 normal, just wished to know if it was a good upgrade for someone that likes the tinaudio T2.


----------



## abhijollyguy

Does anyone know the official store of Tin Audio or the official website of Tin Audio?


----------



## Carrow

LordZero said:


> Oh! I was thinking that the SE stands for Special Edition. Ok, so I prefer the F9 normal, just wished to know if it was a good upgrade for someone that likes the tinaudio T2.



Standard Edition


----------



## chinerino

Carrow said:


> Standard Edition


http://www.fiio.net/en/products/74/parameters

Standard edition has lesser stuff, e.g. cables and lesser accessories. Btw can anyone comment on NICEHCK DZ7?


----------



## superuser1

chinerino said:


> http://www.fiio.net/en/products/74/parameters
> 
> Standard edition has lesser stuff, e.g. cables and lesser accessories. Btw can anyone comment on NICEHCK DZ7?


Why don't you send me a PM and we can discuss the DZ 7


----------



## thanderbird

Hello, 

I wonder what the best android device to play music?
I was looking at the Hidizs AP200 and the LG V20. Which of the two do you recommend? 

 * I have no interest in FiiO


----------



## SilverLodestar

thanderbird said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder what the best android device to play music?
> I was looking at the Hidizs AP200 and the LG V20. Which of the two do you recommend?
> ...


I actually just got an LG V30 for around $300 last week, and it’s been an excellent DAP so far. I believe the V20 has the same DAC as the V30, so you can’t go wrong with either I suppose.


----------



## Wiljen

Android based Daps that might be worth checking into:

Cayin i5 and N5ii
Hiby R6 is Android, not sure on R3.
Onkyo Dxp1
Pioneer DXP300R
Opus #2

Thinking the Ibasso DX200 and one of the Cowon Plenue are too - I am thinking Plenue S


----------



## Tdeprat

InAndOut said:


> You mentioning the MP80 is the only on Headfi. I recently purchased the MP80 on sale for $65 and love it. It IS very close to the Magaosi, but it's a BA + DD and the Magaosi is a triple driver ( I think). The cord and "filters" are different too. The MP80 has three filters that have ridges to grip tips and are a different size/shape. The rest of the housing is a identical 100%. But I don't care, for $65 the sound, build quality, mmcx and comfort make it worth it.



If I may ask, what other IEMs would you compare it to?  I also just purchased it on sale out of curiosity as I felt I can just return it if I don't like it.  However I have been super impressed with the monoprice 9927 Enhanced Bass Hi-Fi Noise Isolating Earbuds Headphones so I am hoping I will be pleasantly surprised by the MP80.  Did you by any chance get a different mmcx cable or alternate earpieces (like comply, etc...)?


----------



## InAndOut (Mar 8, 2018)

Tdeprat said:


> If I may ask, what other IEMs would you compare it to?  I also just purchased it on sale out of curiosity as I felt I can just return it if I don't like it.  However I have been super impressed with the monoprice 9927 Enhanced Bass Hi-Fi Noise Isolating Earbuds Headphones so I am hoping I will be pleasantly surprised by the MP80.  Did you by any chance get a different mmcx cable or alternate earpieces (like comply, etc...)?



I'm comparing it to the LZ A4, Ostry KC06A, Macaw GT100s, Klipsch S4. Yes I have other MMCX cords, but was very pleased with the stock cable, much better than the A4. This cable took a month from China, but is worth it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074DW6KNH/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 especially for the price.

I wasn't pleased on first hearing, trying the other "filters" before settling on the installed grey one and setting it down to burn in. I'm a firm believer of burn in for BAs. Over several days the sound really settled in and I plan on purchasing more for my wife, who is using the KC06A's and I know they will break soon, and my mother. That's how good I think these IEMs are. I've used them daily now for three months and there isn't a scratch on them and I've abused them thoroughly. I also have a BT module from Plussound with MMCX connector that I switch back and forth with and the MMCX connection on the IEM is perfect, snug and slightly difficult to get off but allows for easy spin.

These have Sub base. It's tight and not overwhelming. It seems this is the hallmark for some who won't even look at an IEM if you can't "feel" the sub bass. Well you can feel it and they have the sound stage and imaging to give music good body and make it pleasing to listen to. There doesn't seem to be any recessing or rolling off of any one frequency though I'm getting into some subjective perspectives now. I will say I enjoyed the "bass" filter and detested the "treble" one but love the filter that came installed. I can't remember what colors did what. I'm also using JVC spiral dots, M for right ear and S/M for left.

I will admit to congestion at louder volumes with complex passages. But for the price the overall package is near impossible to beat IMO. I'd love to hear what you think about it once you get them.


----------



## Tdeprat

InAndOut said:


> I'm comparing it to the LZ A4, Ostry KC06A, Macaw GT100s, Klipsch S4. Yes I have other MMCX cords, but was very pleased with the stock cable, much better than the A4. This cable took a month from China, but is worth it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074DW6KNH/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 especially for the price.
> 
> I wasn't pleased on first hearing, trying the other "filters" before settling on the installed grey one and setting it down to burn in. I'm a firm believer of burn in for BAs. Over several days the sound really settled in and I plan on purchasing more for my wife, who is using the KC06A's and I know they will break soon, and my mother. That's how good I think these IEMs are. I've used them daily now for three months and there isn't a scratch on them and I've abused them thoroughly. I also have a BT module from Plussound with MMCX connector that I switch back and forth with and the MMCX connection on the IEM is perfect, snug and slightly difficult to get off but allows for easy spin.
> 
> ...



Thanks for answering!  I actually just purchased that very same mmcx cable from ailexpress! I also purchased the JVC spiral dots and was worried they might not fit because I can't seem to find any information on the MP80. I am really happy I guessed correctly that they would fit!!    I am looking forward to getting it as well.  I will definitely post my impressions once I get them.


----------



## Ahmad313

SilverLodestar said:


> I actually just got an LG V30 for around $300 last week, and it’s been an excellent DAP so far. I believe the V20 has the same DAC as the V30, so you can’t go wrong with either I suppose.


From where you get LG V30 for $300 ,  can you please share the link of that store ,  thanks.


----------



## Cinder

I put a cable on my things:


----------



## SilverLodestar

Ahmad313 said:


> From where you get LG V30 for $300 ,  can you please share the link of that store ,  thanks.


Unfortunately, I don’t have a link since I got it from an awesome guy on Craigslist. I suggest looking on there or using the apps LetGo or OfferUp (be careful with buying phones on either of those places though). The V20 would also be a good alternative, which I believe can be found for around $200-300 on Amazon.


----------



## superuser1

Cinder said:


> I put a cable on my things:


Damn sweeeeet!!! Where did you get these from? They are gorgeous.


----------



## Cinder

superuser1 said:


> Damn sweeeeet!!! Where did you get these from? They are gorgeous.



These are cables from Han Sound. The blue one is the Muse II, the copper one is the Zen 8. The IEMs there are both ChiFi: Heir Audio 4S and Audio Genetic AG2.


----------



## newtophones07

Ahmad313 said:


> From where you get LG V30 for $300 ,  can you please share the link of that store ,  thanks.




bhphoto has a few used unlocked V30's for $530-$575, with free shipping and they allow returns if you dont like it.  This is the version that you can root, too


----------



## CoiL

First pic is crazy good lookin`! Personally I would change plugs for black ones though.


----------



## Ahmad313

SilverLodestar said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t have a link since I got it from an awesome guy on Craigslist. I suggest looking on there or using the apps LetGo or OfferUp (be careful with buying phones on either of those places though). The V20 would also be a good alternative, which I believe can be found for around $200-300 on Amazon.





newtophones07 said:


> bhphoto has a few used unlocked V30's for $530-$575, with free shipping and they allow returns if you dont like it.  This is the version that you can root, too


Thanks guys for your kind response ,


----------



## Dobrescu George

Cinder said:


> I put a cable on my things:



Me likey your photo skillz XD


----------



## loomisjohnson

Ahmad313 said:


> From where you get LG V30 for $300 ,  can you please share the link of that store ,  thanks.


i got my eye on the v30 as well--best deal (in the u.s.) i've seen for a new one is best buy for around $600. used and refurbs on ebay are around $400-450, though i'm sure prices will come down as samsung and htc are about to release their new models.


----------



## Ahmad313

loomisjohnson said:


> i got my eye on the v30 as well--best deal (in the u.s.) i've seen for a new one is best buy for around $600. used and refurbs on ebay are around $400-450, though i'm sure prices will come down as samsung and htc are about to release their new models.


LG is also about to release their upgrade model V30S ( an upgrade to V30)  so definitely prices will comes down ,


----------



## Cinder

I'm just hoping I can get an unlocked flagship device, that works on Verizon, with a headphone jack, for under $700. I don't have the cash for any more and my U11, while very good, isn't good enough to justify Dongle HELL


----------



## ostewart

I just reviewed the LEAR LUF-Turbo, I was actually pleasantly surprised by this dual dynamic driver IEM. Review will be copied over to head-fi in a couple of days:

http://www.soundperfectionreviews.com/2018/03/review-lear-luf-turbo-dual-dynamic.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

The ColaRad C2 probably isn't going to be gracing any "best of" lists anytime soon. 

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

​


----------



## Lifted Andreas

B9Scrambler said:


> The ColaRad C2 probably isn't going to be gracing any "best of" lists anytime soon.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​



That's the most disgusting red colour I've seen in a while.


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 11, 2018)

Has anyone here try the ***** 4in1 PRO*? **** claims that the BA armature is the Knowles 30017. Is this true? Does it perform better than the older 4in1 model he used to sell? Does anyone here own both?
...I'm interested to hear some comments. 

Check them out...
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...810&pvid=aeeb3452-6582-4ebc-8cdf-3858cd476680


----------



## B9Scrambler

Lifted Andreas said:


> That's the most disgusting red colour I've seen in a while.



I'm sure my pics didn't help. My camera was acting up during that shoot. Kind of a neat affect though


----------



## Dobrescu George

B9Scrambler said:


> The ColaRad C2 probably isn't going to be gracing any "best of" lists anytime soon.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​



That looks rather fun XD 

Welp, it isn't quite that expensive either so probably can't expect much more. Most bellow 50$ IEMs I had didn't resist too long and I have a memorial drawer with many cheaper IEMs from before I bought IE80 and other first high-end IEMs


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dobrescu George said:


> That looks rather fun XD
> 
> Welp, it isn't quite that expensive either so probably can't expect much more. Most bellow 50$ IEMs I had didn't resist too long and I have a memorial drawer with many cheaper IEMs from before I bought IE80 and other first high-end IEMs



Not expensive, but still more than it should cost. 10-15 USD max imo. Nothing about it warrants a 25 USD price tag.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 11, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm sure my pics didn't help. My camera was acting up during that shoot. Kind of a neat affect though



What camera were you using to take this pic? I'm sure its not at fault here! 

Btw, I know I'm late to the party but interested in ordering these:







Anyone have any info on them?

*EDIT: I'm so sorry forgot to post a link, my brain is getting old *

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...97b7c7e&transAbTest=ae803_3&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## B9Scrambler

Lifted Andreas said:


> What camera were you using to take this pic? I'm sure its not at fault here!
> 
> Btw, I know I'm late to the party but interested in ordering these:
> 
> Anyone have any info on them?



I just used my LG G5 for that one. Normally I use a Sony DSC-H300. Nothing special either way. I'm thinking it was a combination of natural lighting coming in from the right and synthetic lighting on the left. The only change to my usual setup was the mixed lighting sources. I thought it looked cool so I left it. Same thing happened with my Cascade pics. 

 ​


----------



## HungryPanda

Remax RM-502 Crazy Robot In-ear Earphone. Bought for the sum of $3:69. First impressions out of the box, bass (plenty of it) mids are pleasant, treble not hot in the least. I am actually rather surprised. Build quality is cheap for sure. These fit so low profile I could sleep with them in.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Remax RM-502 Crazy Robot In-ear Earphone. Bought for the sum of $3:69. First impressions out of the box, bass (plenty of it) mids are pleasant, treble not hot in the least. I am actually rather surprised. Build quality is cheap for sure. These fit so low profile I could sleep with them in.



Do you feel at all crazy or robotic when you wear them?


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Do you feel at all crazy or robotic when you wear them?



I'll bet it's both!


----------



## HungryPanda

Slater said:


> Do you feel at all crazy or robotic when you wear them?


Haha, depends on the music I suppose


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## riffrafff

HungryPanda said:


>




Okay, that's just disturbing.


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> Has anyone here try the ***** 4in1 PRO*? **** claims that the BA armature is the Knowles 30017. Is this true? Does it perform better than the older 4in1 model he used to sell? Does anyone here own both?
> ...I'm interested to hear some comments.
> 
> Check them out...
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...810&pvid=aeeb3452-6582-4ebc-8cdf-3858cd476680



It's 国产300711!


----------



## audio123

Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/03/12/tanchjim-darkside/


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 12, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> I just used my LG G5 for that one. Normally I use a Sony DSC-H300. Nothing special either way. I'm thinking it was a combination of natural lighting coming in from the right and synthetic lighting on the left. The only change to my usual setup was the mixed lighting sources. I thought it looked cool so I left it. Same thing happened with my Cascade pics.
> 
> ​



That lighting looks really good btw! Kind of like a sunset on a beach in Ibiza. 

PS. Ordered the new TRN-V20 hybrid (1DD + 1BA) with detachable 2 pin cable today from AliExpress. Total was about £12. The V10 had some good reviews despite the driver flaws, apparently with the V20 they fixed it. You can also buy the Bluetooth cable for them, which costs more than the IEM lol, so naturally I skipped it.

Launch post on a forum with details:
http://forums.vrzone.com/mass-order...m-official-singapore-launch.html#post15422236






AliExpress link (**** earphone store):
Newest TRN V20 DD BA Hybrid In Ear Earphone HIFI DJ Monitor Running Sport Earphone Earplug Headset With 2PIN Cable KZ ZS5
http://s.aliexpress.com/EzaaQNV7

TRN V10 reviews:
https://audiobudget.com/product/TRN/V10


----------



## Tinaudio

[QUOTE =“abhijollyguy，发表：14089034，会员：154334”]有人知道Tin Audio官方商店或Tin Audio官方网站吗？[/ QUOTE]
https://www.facebook.com/tbqtlh/


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> It's 国产300711!


You mean? ...it's a Chinese made BA armature?

This is what I got from his page.... It seems to me he's saying it's a 30017 BA armature.  





Gotta' love the frequency graph....VERY TEMPTED TO BUY!


----------



## yangian

1clearhead said:


> You mean? ...it's a Chinese made BA armature?
> 
> This is what I got from his page.... It seems to me he's saying it's a 30017 BA armature.
> 
> ...



Yes, it's 30071. It's 国产30071. Anything wrong? What do you expect?!


----------



## vladstef (Mar 12, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> You mean? ...it's a Chinese made BA armature?
> 
> This is what I got from his page.... It seems to me he's saying it's a 30017 BA armature.
> 
> ...



I am tempted as well, that graph is serious business. The BAs cannot possibly be Knowles' but the Chinese counterparts are actually very close to the real deal yet much cheaper (what you can expect is slightly worse channel balance). The problem is, they keep just shoving BAs in the nozzle without tubing/dampers and this causes resonant peaks that would've been massively reduced otherwise.
No idea what to think about this ****, it could present amazing value overall due to new eartips, amazing looking shells and source for drivers if you are into DIY. Would love to have a link that is for sure a new version of 4in1 (2BA).


----------



## zazaboy

the **** pro are on sale here https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...nitor-Earphones-Headset-With/32855904209.html  are they any good .. ?


----------



## 1clearhead

yangian said:


> Yes, it's 30071. It's 国产30071. Anything wrong? What do you expect?!


You're not telling us anything with your answer. Where is your evidence to your answer coming from? ...That's all I'm asking. Can you give us a lead to where you're getting your information from.
Please enlighten me. --> Can you provide some "links"?


----------



## 1clearhead

vladstef said:


> I am tempted as well, that graph is serious business. The BAs cannot possibly be Knowles' but the Chinese counterparts are actually very close to the real deal yet much cheaper (what you can expect is slightly worse channel balance). The problem is, they keep just shoving BAs in the nozzle without tubing/dampers and this causes resonant peaks that would've been massively reduced otherwise.
> No idea what to think about this ****, it could present amazing value overall due to new eartips, amazing looking shells and source for drivers if you are into DIY. Would love to have a link that is for sure a new version of 4in1 (2BA).
> 
> This one appears to be the most affordable one that I think is 2BA version.


+1 Yea, I know....that is one mean graph.


----------



## zazaboy

it doesnt say anything about knowles though... it says driver type: Chinese 30017 with Dynamic（2BA With 1DD) in description ...


----------



## 1clearhead

zazaboy said:


> it doesnt say anything about knowles though... it says driver type: Chinese 30017 with Dynamic（2BA With 1DD) in description ...


Yup, true! It actually translates to Domestic 30017.


----------



## yangian

zazaboy said:


> it doesnt say anything about knowles though... it says driver type: Chinese 30017 with Dynamic（2BA With 1DD) in description ...





1clearhead said:


> You're not telling us anything with your answer. Where is your evidence to your answer coming from? ...That's all I'm asking. Can you give us a lead to where you're getting your information from.
> Please enlighten me. --> Can you provide some "links"?



Exactly! What were you talking about? Cannot you understand Chinese??? What do you expect of my answer? It clearly writes 国产30071, why did you say it's knowles armature?


----------



## vladstef (Mar 12, 2018)

Knowles originally uses numbers to identify their BAs, and Chinese counterparts use same numbers for similar BAs made in China. It's happened before, people thinking it's Knowles as soon as they see 30017 or 29689. Can you blame them though? It doesn't fit in with western laws - even though similar copying is done everywhere it's not as direct as in China (and this can come as a surprise to people).


----------



## yangian

vladstef said:


> Knowles originally uses numbers to identify their BAs, and Chinese counterparts use same numbers for similar BAs made in China. It's happened before, people thinking it's Knowles as soon as they see 30017 or 29689. Can you blame them though? It doesn't fit in with western laws - even though similar copying is done everywhere it's not as direct as in China (and this can come as a surprise to people).



Exactly. One can say DIY Knowles 30071, or generic 30071, or counterparts of Knowles 30071 etc., of course one cannot say it's Knowles 30071 when it clearly writes 国产30071. And he can even contend boldly!!! I'm speechless.


----------



## Slater

Lifted Andreas said:


> That lighting looks really good btw! Kind of like a sunset on a beach in Ibiza.
> 
> PS. Ordered the new TRN-V20 hybrid (1DD + 1BA) with detachable 2 pin cable today from AliExpress. Total was about £12. The V10 had some good reviews despite the driver flaws, apparently with the V20 they fixed it. You can also buy the Bluetooth cable for them, which costs more than the IEM lol, so naturally I skipped it.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, that V20 10k treble spike looks familiar...



In fact, that whole graph looks familiar...now where have I seen that before?


----------



## rodel808

Picked up these iems from Japan - Intime "Sora".
These sound fantastic and I believe it can truely hang with the big boys. So good that since receiving them I reach for these instead of my daily drivers, Andromeda or Sony xba-n3. To me it sounds like a brighter Andromeda with a smaller, more intimate sounds stage. What I like about the Sora is that it has that same "airiness" quality of the Andromeda but has a dynamic driver to handle the low end of the spectrum. I have yet to hear a ba driven iem that produces the kind of bass extensions that dynamic drivers do. Now I'm curious about Intime's other 2 higher end models, the "Go" and "Kira".


----------



## Slater (Mar 12, 2018)

rodel808 said:


> Picked up these iems from Japan - Intime "Sora".
> These sound fantastic and I believe it can truely hang with the big boys. So good that since receiving them I reach for these instead of my daily drivers, Andromeda or Sony xba-n3. To me it sounds like a brighter Andromeda with a smaller, more intimate sounds stage. What I like about the Sora is that it has that same "airiness" quality of the Andromeda but has a dynamic driver to handle the low end of the spectrum. I have yet to hear a ba driven iem that produces the kind of bass extensions that dynamic drivers do. Now I'm curious about Intime's other 2 higher end models, the "Go" and "Kira".



Interesting looking tips - they look like an outer ball of foam stretched over a standard silicone tip.


----------



## rodel808

Slater said:


> Interesting looking tips - they look like an outer ball of foam stretched over a standard silicone tip.



Oh those are Comply Audio Pro Smartcore. Wonderful tips that are designed to fit pretty much all "normal" sized iems.

http://www.complyfoam.com/SmartCore/


----------



## stryed

HungryPanda said:


> Remax RM-502 Crazy Robot In-ear Earphone. Bought for the sum of $3:69. First impressions out of the box, bass (plenty of it) mids are pleasant, treble not hot in the least. I am actually rather surprised. Build quality is cheap for sure. These fit so low profile I could sleep with them in.



I have a REMAX bluetooth IEM and they're by far the worst things I've ever listened to and it didn't come cheap as well. I prefer not to think about it.


----------



## Wiljen (Mar 13, 2018)

Got my reviews done of Meizu Flow and Macaw Tx-80.  Flow is a bit over priced but could be a decent deal at maybe $55-60 if it goes on sale.  The best thing about the Tx-80 is cable but it has some durability concerns which would limit what I was willing to pay for it as well.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Got my reviews done of Meizu Flow and Macaw Tx-80.  Flow is a bit over priced but could be a decent deal at maybe $55-60 if it goes on sale.  The best thing about the Tx-80 is cable but it has some durability concerns which would limit what I was willing to pay for it as well.



Hmm, 1st link is broken


----------



## bsoplinger

Slater said:


> Hmm, 1st link is broken


Yeah got a space in the front of the link so there's extra html in there (%20). 

I knew that the flow were expensive but $150 is very expensive for what they're offering. Since Gearbest does seem to have a good relationship with Meizu and does have crazy sales I'll keep an eye out to see if they manage to get near $50


----------



## rayliam80

Lifted Andreas said:


> Launch post on a forum with details:
> http://forums.vrzone.com/mass-order...m-official-singapore-launch.html#post15422236



The two takeaways from the TRN launch post:

1.  TRN was founded by former KZ engineers Trevor Nian and Ruben He.

2.


----------



## bsoplinger

rayliam80 said:


> The two takeaways from the TRN launch post:
> 
> 1.  TRN was founded by former KZ engineers Trevor Nian and Ruben He.
> 
> 2.…


Does this mean every time someone mentions TRN we're supposed to snicker, nudge the person next to us in the ribs and mumble insertion test? (_insert appropriate Monty Python meme here because I'm too lazy to find one) _


----------



## gugman (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey all
a question here 

I love the clarity and details on my Noble Audio Sage, I just need a little bit more presence in lower frequencies without spoiling the whole "picture" : ))) so any advise what to get from Chinese/Asian offerings? something under 300 - 350 $ ? 

cheers



gugman said:


> thank you for your input !
> 
> LZ A5 was my choice some time ago, but after reading so much about treble issues I'd better wait for new filters ti be released or will just stay away from it. IT04 will cost 500$
> FW01 looks interesting, need to make some reading !
> ...





demo-to said:


> My suggestion will be the following where I get much clarity and details and sufficient rumble in the lows when called for.
> Pinnacle P1 + harder foam tips to tame the hot treble but let enough clarity and details stay present (not so compared to the softer comply foams which sucks too much of it but let the bass rumble more) + deep insertion + an (ordinary) spare cable with lower impedance than the two stock cables coming with the P1 (this turns out more body to the whole frequency range and more naturalness I have the feeling and brings e.g. more accentuation to string instruments compared to the stock cables which are a bit thin in this behalf, whereas these gives the P1 more overall refinement but also something of a strange 3D soundstage. The stock cable is here also more natural.) + a warmer source ( I use the Onkyo DP-S1)
> all in al below 300USD (w/o DAP)





gugman said:


> Massdrop x MEE Pinnacle PX for 114$
> P1 for 145$ at amazon
> 
> As far as I understand they do sound same, right?
> ...





gugman said:


> what about Rhythmos SD 7 plus ?
> looks interesting, but could not find much info. search button gives me nothing





peter123 said:


> @Dsnuts own them and seem to like them a lot. Fwiw I've got the SD7 myself and consider them one of the best value IEM's I've ever came across.





Dsnuts said:


> I got both. I would say the better value is in the SD7 hybrid model. The Plus has a more forward mid range and a bit less treble emphasis over the hybrd model sounds warmer overall due to the sound tweeks over the Hybrids.  Requires much better cable and wide bore tip to sound their best. SD7 hybrid on sale can be bought for $130ish which is a steal of a deal for a 4 BA + dynamic earphone. You can save the money of buying the plus model and put that money toward a balanced or much better cable for the hybrid and it is better money spent vs getting the plus model for $175-$200ish. and then having to buy an upgraded cable as well.
> 
> Both models comes with the weakest cable and tips selection possible so if you can get one with just the shells with no accessories go for that rout. The cable that comes with these earphones is made for tiny people with tiny ears. Trust that they are worthless.





gugman said:


> Thank you so much for a detailed info! Much apreciated !
> 
> Let me ask you one thing, you see I have more than hundred of diffrent ear tips and also some cables as well, so that part is covered, but I dont mind paying 60$ more for plus model as it is still in my price range and I am not looking for better value in this case, even if I'd need to buy tips and cables it still would fit my budget , so what I am saying is that if plus is better I would go for it, please let me know
> 
> Cheers





Dsnuts said:


> They are different in signature. The Hybrid and the Plus model are both w shaped in frequency but tuning wise the hybrid model has the better balanced sound from treble to bass. The plus model is more vocal forwardness and is smoother sounding at the same time due to slightly lesser treble emphasis over the Hybrid model. Both have excellent full bass representation with a more refined bass going toward the plus mode.
> 
> The Plus model works well with neutral sources and the hybrid model works better with a more musical source. I know it is tempting to try a 7 BA phone but imo both are similar in tuning with a 10% difference for the Plus model. I did an in depth comparison on the discovery thread but. If you want a better balanced sound the Hybrid is the better one if you want one with more vocal and instrumental performance the forward mid range of the plus model is excells for that.
> 
> If your sources uses single end go for the plus as it sounds 3D due to all the drivers in SE. No need to go balanced with the plus model. The Hybrid does better with a balanced cable and balanced source and ends up sounding similar to the plus model when balanced with a touch more brightness.



@Dsnuts

Hi  : )

I was reading the other thread and i found your post where you say that you prefer LZ A5 to SD 7 & SD7 plus in every aspect, so I realized that I made a mistake thinking that you read my previous msgs before replying to my question regarding SD 7 plus and as my order was already placed for plus model on Ali and was due to be shipped in a matter of hours I asked to upgrade my order to LZ A5 but they did not have it in the stock, so I ended up with "Hot MusicMaker Shockwave III Hi-End Hybrid 10 unit In Ear Earphone With MMCX interface" that I always wanted to try, so I hope I will enjoy it when it arrives , will post when I give it a try

So once again thanks to everyone for the input and have a fine day people


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Hmm, 1st link is broken



Should be fixed now.


----------



## Dobrescu George

rayliam80 said:


>



That is the most important test for them


----------



## Wiljen

gugman said:


> I love the clarity and details on my Noble Audio Sage, I just need a little bit more presence in lower frequencies without spoiling the whole "picture" : ))) so any advise what to get from Chinese/Asian offerings? something under 300 - 350 $ ?



I'd take a listen to the Flc8s if you get the chance.  With the options to tune the bass to your liking you should be able to find a filter combination you like.   I'd go with it over the Lz a4 as the Flc8s is on the small side and I've never heard anyone complain about fit issues with it.  The LZ a4 has a good house sound and the filters work very well but its odd shape and weight have caused fit issues for some.


----------



## audio123

Enjoy! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/03/13/ty-hi-z-f150ts/


----------



## Dr. Hugo

Not sure whether someone has mentioned this. Simgot, the company that brought the much loved EN700pro to the market, just released their brand new high end Hybrid IEM, EM05. I have heard countless great great great first impressions from reviews and friends in China. Sadly the supply, even in China, is extremely limited and it’s only got around 500 units in supply as of now and I’m not sure when will it be coming to NA. But you guys certainly have something to look out for.


----------



## phuzzyday (Mar 13, 2018)

I missed something...  What happened to the old thread?  Could someone link me if it is still up?

Sorry, ignore this.  Thought I was on page 1 of a very fresh thread.  Browser is goofing up.


----------



## paulindss

Anyone here that lives in Asia and Will receive the trn v20 in some days ?


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 13, 2018)

delete


----------



## Ahmad313

Dr. Hugo said:


> Not sure whether someone has mentioned this. Simgot, the company that brought the much loved EN700pro to the market, just released their brand new high end Hybrid IEM, EM05. I have heard countless great great great first impressions from reviews and friends in China. Sadly the supply, even in China, is extremely limited and it’s only got around 500 units in supply as of now and I’m not sure when will it be coming to NA. But you guys certainly have something to look out for.


Have you any pic of that EM05 ,???


----------



## audio123

Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/03/14/luminox-audio-day-for-night/

*Noble Kaiser Encore + Luminox Audio Day For Night*






*Eternal Melody EM-6 + Luminox Audio Day For Night*





*Custom Art FIBAE 2 + Luminox Audio Day For Night*


----------



## chinmie

Speaking about TRN, this just came from the mail. The particular seller advertised it as aptx ready (some seller seem to sell similar product but says it's not aptx ready),  but i don't think it is, because using my Xperia Z, connecting it doesn't show the "aptx device connected" message. 

But all in all, I'm satisfied with it, no latency, long battery and range, and great form factor. 

I might purchase another one with mmcx in the future


----------



## jant71 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> Have you any pic of that EM05 ,???



Probably because it is Simgot EM5 and not 05. Not sure about the excitement though. It is a middle model between the EM3 and EM6 and earlier impression from SSK said they preferred EM3 over EM5. Of course they could still have been working on them afterward and more than a couple impressions is needed for a pattern to show but I wouldn't run out and grab an EM5 just yet.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 14, 2018)

chinmie said:


> Speaking about TRN, this just came from the mail. The particular seller advertised it as aptx ready (some seller seem to sell similar product but says it's not aptx ready),  but i don't think it is, because using my Xperia Z, connecting it doesn't show the "aptx device connected" message.
> 
> But all in all, I'm satisfied with it, no latency, long battery and range, and great form factor.
> 
> I might purchase another one with mmcx in the future



What are those? Tfz King Pro?


----------



## chinmie

Lifted Andreas said:


> What are those? Tfz King Pro?



yes


----------



## Ahmad313

jant71 said:


> Probably because it is Simgot EM5 and not 05. Not sure about the excitement though. It is a middle model between the EM3 and EM6 and earlier impression from SSK said they preferred EM3 over EM5. Of course they could still have been working on them afterword and more than a couple impressions is needed for a pattern to show but I wouldn't run out and grab an EM5 just yet.


Nice,  looking forward for some detailed impressions , 
btw,  EM6 Pro looks more promising ,


----------



## siddhu1605

Even


kuko61 said:


> Hello, did anyone hear the Dodocool DA158 headphones?
> https://www.dodocool.com/p-da158b.html
> I plan to buy cheaper headphones with ANC and Bluetooth to my office. I like that they support APTX.
> But I do not know what the sound quality and efficiency of ANC they have.
> Thank you...


Even i want to buy them man,but there aren't any reviews anywhere, please someone review them


----------



## Slater (Mar 14, 2018)

siddhu1605 said:


> Even
> 
> Even i want to buy them man,but there aren't any reviews anywhere, please someone review them



They remind me of the 1More MK801 headphones.

I wonder what the build quality is like? It’s hard to tell if the dodocool is all aluminum, or just another creaky, weak hinged, plastic-fantastic headphone.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on FiiO F9Pro is live now! 

They really hit a sweet spot with me, and all at an amazingly friendly price tag  

Great work on FiiO's side with them! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/03/fiio-f9-pro-harder-better-faster-fiio.html


----------



## Wiljen (Mar 14, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> My review on FiiO F9Pro is live now!
> 
> They really hit a sweet spot with me, and all at an amazingly friendly price tag
> 
> ...



Great Review George, you and I liked a lot of the same things.  Amazing how quickly Fiio has gone from a startup iem maker to making what might be the best IEM in the $100-150 price range.  (Ibasso and brainwavz might have something to say about that).


----------



## Dobrescu George

Wiljen said:


> Great Review George, you and I liked a lot of the same things.  Amazing how quickly Fiio has gone from a startup iem maker to making what might be the best IEM in the $100-150 price range.  (Ibasso and brainwavz might have something to say about that).



Glad to hear that! 

Welp, IT-01 and F9Pro are pretty much some of the most interesting IEMs at this moment, and this is why I spent a lot of time comparing them. Both iBasso and FiiO are doing an amazing job for this price area. At this point, those are a real danger to some 300$ models and companies need to come with better and better offerings to keep their price tag, and I love it! It means better gear for less money


----------



## Wiljen

Dobrescu George said:


> At this point, those are a real danger to some 300$ models and companies need to come with better and better offerings to keep their price tag, and I love it! It means better gear for less money



I'd add the brainwavz b400 to that list of things that are pushing the big boys awful hard.    I can honestly say that for $300 you can have a remarkably good portable setup that most people could be satisfied with for a long time.  Something like AGPTek Rocker,  Walnut F1 with Resistor Mods or Fiio A3, and one of the iems we've been discussing and you have choices in signature from neutral to deep V depending on what you like.  Its a great time to be in budget audio for sure.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

FiiO is getting to the point now where its really hard to go wrong with any of their products. Be it IEMs, DAPs or DACs.

They really seem to know what they're doing, especially at budget prices. It is indeed a great time to own budget audio gear!


----------



## peter123

Lifted Andreas said:


> FiiO is getting to the point now where its really hard to go wrong with any of their products. Be it IEMs, DAPs or DACs.
> 
> They really seem to know what they're doing, especially at budget prices. It is indeed a great time to own budget audio gear!



Hmm, maybe they're starting to get there. My experience with them are only with the original X3 (never got a functional fw and battery issues) and their balanced MMCX cable (more steel wire than cable ). This combined with all issues with fw I've been reading about on all their first generation DAPs have made me lose interest in them as I don't care for companies that uses their customers as guinea pigs. It might be time to reconsider now, then again there's loads of other great options as well (luckily for us all).


----------



## gugman

Magaosi K3 HD  @ Massdrop for 89.99 $ with free shipping


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 15, 2018)

peter123 said:


> Hmm, maybe they're starting to get there. My experience with them are only with the original X3 (never got a functional fw and battery issues) and their balanced MMCX cable (more steel wire than cable ). This combined with all issues with fw I've been reading about on all their first generation DAPs have made me lose interest in them as I don't care for companies that uses their customers as guinea pigs. It might be time to reconsider now, then again there's loads of other great options as well (luckily for us all).



Hmm I feel like this is where we will disagree, I owned the first FiiO X3 and I never had issues with the firmware. It was easy to flash and all the functions worked perfectly fine for me. Can't say anything about the MMCX cables from FiiO as I've never owned one, but their IC cables never failed me.

Other stuff from FiiO I've used also really never went wrong, the tiny K1 DAC ran for a year straight off my laptop and didint even break a sweat - most dependable little DAC I've ever owned. However, the Q1ii that I have now can be a bit temperamental .... but its mostly down to the drivers which are pretty bad. I have to say also the included USB power/data cable is of really poor quality, it just looks cheap and nasty, some people also said it didint even work for them.


----------



## peter123

Lifted Andreas said:


> Hmm I feel like this is where we will disagree, I owned the first FiiO X3 and I never had issues with the firmware. It was easy to flash and all the functions worked perfectly fine for me. Can't say anything about the MMCX cables from FiiO as I've never owned one, but their IC cables never failed me.
> 
> Other stuff from FiiO I've used also really never went wrong, the tiny K1 DAC ran for a year straight off my laptop and didint even break a sweat - most dependable little DAC I've ever owned. However, the Q1ii that I have now can be a bit temperamental .... but its mostly down to the drivers which are pretty bad. I have to say also the included USB power/data cable is of really poor quality, it just looks cheap and nasty, some people also said it didint even work for them.



Don't get me wrong, I really loved the sound of the X3. The fw was never really "finished" though with some things still not working when they decided to stop supporting it. Even if this were things that may or may not have been important (I honestly don't remember what it was anymore), to me it was their attitude against the customers that made me decide never to get a FiiO DAP again, can't really say that I feel like I've missed anything tbh. As always YMMV.....


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I really loved the sound of the X3. The fw was never really "finished" though with some things still not working when they decided to stop supporting it. Even if this were things that may or may not have been important (I honestly don't remember what it was anymore), to me it was their attitude against the customers that made me decide never to get a FiiO DAP again, can't really say that I feel like I've missed anything tbh. As always YMMV.....


I had a similar experience with the X1ii. The build quality was nice. The sound was very good for the price. The UI was an absolute trainwreck; laggy, unresponsive and incredibly frustrating. At the time I sold mine there was still no gapless playback although it had been listed as a feature since before launch.

I have not had any interest in FiiO DAPs since. If I have some free time at CanJam I might drop by their booth to check out the current models but it's not a priority on my list.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> I had a similar experience with the X1ii. The build quality was nice. The sound was very good for the price. The UI was an absolute trainwreck; laggy, unresponsive and incredibly frustrating. At the time I sold mine there was still no gapless playback although it had been listed as a feature since before launch.
> 
> I have not had any interest in FiiO DAPs since. If I have some free time at CanJam I might drop by their booth to check out the current models but it's not a priority on my list.



Now that you mention it I believe that gapless was one of the features they never got working on the X3 either......


----------



## Lifted Andreas

peter123 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I really loved the sound of the X3. The fw was never really "finished" though with some things still not working when they decided to stop supporting it. Even if this were things that may or may not have been important (I honestly don't remember what it was anymore), to me it was their attitude against the customers that made me decide never to get a FiiO DAP again, can't really say that I feel like I've missed anything tbh. As always YMMV.....



Ah fair enough, a lot of people had varied experience with the X3 as far as I remember. 

I have to say for me their DAC/AMPs are generally more exciting than the DAPs. Especially in the budget range, they seem to provide excellent bang for buck experience.




peter123 said:


> Now that you mention it I believe that gapless was one of the features they never got working on the X3 either......



I think it wasn't working at release but was later fixed in a fw update, I could be wrong though.

This is a post I found on FiiO forums:
http://fiio.net:8000/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=39953


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 17, 2018)

yangian said:


> Exactly! What were you talking about? Cannot you understand Chinese??? What do you expect of my answer? It clearly writes 国产30071, why did you say it's knowles armature?


Haha....I was refering to your number ---> "It is not" 30071, it is written *30017*. Get your numbers right, then you can make a statement. Calm down, take it easy....


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 17, 2018)

These are an awesome replica of the now classic AKG K3003i housing, but with a twist....*It comes with detachable cables*! Their sound signature is almost a "dead-ringer' to the 3003's classic sound with a slightly warmer approach, which I personally like. Sub-bass is fuller, while the midrange and highs are never short of sounding clear and vivid with no sibilance, what-so-ever. You even have the option to buy only the housing, like I did, and supply your own detachable cables.
The only downside is that it only comes with the reference tuning filter. No matter though....this is the tuning filter I use mostly anyway. 




If anyone is interested, these are the links  found from the taobao website....
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id...dd10c5fe3c78e6f7657da3&spm=a230r.1.1957635.45

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...7.13066.91048.100200300000000&id=561591944827


Ps. I bought mine from the first link above. 


-Clear


----------



## Trebor1966 (Mar 17, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> These are an awesome replica of the now classic AKG K3003i housing, but with a twist....*It comes with detachable cables*! Their sound signature is almost a "dead-ringer' to the 3003's classic sound with a slightly warmer approach, which I personally like. Sub-bass is fuller, while the midrange and highs are never short of sounding clear and vivid with no sibilance, what-so-ever. You even have the option to buy only the housing, like I did, and supply your own detachable cables.
> The only downside is that it only comes with the reference tuning filter. No matter though....this is the tuning filter I use mostly anyway.
> 
> If anyone is interested, these are the links  found from the taobao website....
> ...



also on Aliexpress:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...5a7f-4120-8817-bd8073e1c9cc&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## groucho69

Trebor1966 said:


> also on Aliexpress:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...5a7f-4120-8817-bd8073e1c9cc&priceBeautifyAB=0



Is it worth the additional cost to use AE?


----------



## LordZero

1clearhead said:


> These are an awesome replica of the now classic AKG K3003i housing, but with a twist....*It comes with detachable cables*! Their sound signature is almost a "dead-ringer' to the 3003's classic sound with a slightly warmer approach, which I personally like. Sub-bass is fuller, while the midrange and highs are never short of sounding clear and vivid with no sibilance, what-so-ever. You even have the option to buy only the housing, like I did, and supply your own detachable cables.
> The only downside is that it only comes with the reference tuning filter. No matter though....this is the tuning filter I use mostly anyway.
> 
> If anyone is interested, these are the links  found from the taobao website....
> ...



Is possible to change the language to English? :/


----------



## Dr. Hugo

Ahmad313 said:


> Have you any pic of that EM05 ,???



There are pics and detailed specs of it in their official website: http://www.simgot.com/en/products/detail/11.html#!/detail. I'll just be honest here. Although I have heard people say that it sounds great, the shape of it looks rather weird and ugly to me.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 17, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> These are an awesome replica of the now classic AKG K3003i housing, but with a twist....*It comes with detachable cables*! Their sound signature is almost a "dead-ringer' to the 3003's classic sound with a slightly warmer approach, which I personally like. Sub-bass is fuller, while the midrange and highs are never short of sounding clear and vivid with no sibilance, what-so-ever. You even have the option to buy only the housing, like I did, and supply your own detachable cables.
> The only downside is that it only comes with the reference tuning filter. No matter though....this is the tuning filter I use mostly anyway.
> 
> If anyone is interested, these are the links  found from the taobao website....
> ...



is it worth it buy this iem ... I mean does it have good value and is it better against iems under 100 bucks... like ibasso it01 and lz a4 or lz a5 ... what do you think ? and how does it perform on low sources like smartphone is it loud and does it sound ? I am interested in this iem thanks


----------



## PlantsmanTX

From Fiio's page announcing their presence at the Singapore Can Jam:

*What's New? *
Portable Hi-Res Lossless Music Player M7
*Quad Driver Hybrid In-Ear Monitors FH5*
High Purity PCOCC-A 4.4mm Male to 2.5mm Female Balanced Cable BL44


----------



## zazaboy

PlantsmanTX said:


> From Fiio's page announcing their presence at the Singapore Can Jam:
> 
> *What's New? *
> Portable Hi-Res Lossless Music Player M7
> ...


 price?


----------



## PlantsmanTX

zazaboy said:


> price?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## groucho69

LordZero said:


> Is possible to change the language to English? :/



Use Chrome and you can have it translate


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 18, 2018)

Trebor1966 said:


> also on Aliexpress:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...5a7f-4120-8817-bd8073e1c9cc&priceBeautifyAB=0


 Thanks for the info....!


zazaboy said:


> is it worth it buy this iem ... I mean does it have good value and is it better against iems under 100 bucks... like ibasso it01 and lz a4 or lz a5 ... what do you think ? and how does it perform on low sources like smartphone is it loud and does it sound ? I am interested in this iem thanks


Yes, It performs great whether using any smartphone, DAC/AMP, laptop, or desktop computer. It is definitely worth its' price and value! I've compared the housing to the original K3003 with no difference in weight and both carrying the beefy pure metal look and feel to it. After burning them in over 100 hours of play time, there's no doubt that these are a great purchase when the advantage shows of a detachable set competing with the original wired set. And knowing that there's more similarity to both sound signatures makes it even more worth its' value. They are a tad warmer and noticeably less harsh towards peaks when compared to the original, and still maintains the clarity and vivid notes, which made me like them even more. Now remind you, these only come with the "reference tuning filter", which I'm still okay with.




If you notice, I purchased my cable from another taobao website. You can just buy the housing and choose your own cables making them that much more fun.

I bought mine from the link posted below....
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...4WbkY&id=554421198523&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail


-Clear


----------



## Wiljen

Got my review of the new Edifier W806BT up.   Best battery life of any bluetooth device I have tested to date.  Problem being they probably should have gone with a little less battery life and a little more bluetooth hardware as connectivity is only average.  Sound quality is a mixed bag, not a huge V but not very well extended either.

 Review Here:


----------



## Sandbox2

Anyone know where I can purchase the silver steel mesh filter for the DZ7's?


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 20, 2018)

LooK what arrived today, shipping was pretty quick. Only about a week to UK.

 

The package had sellotape on it, which means it was clearly opened by customs lol.

EDIT:

First Impressions - these sound so clear out of the box, good soundstage width, the cable is nice and light with no memory crap (although there's no cable cinch or clip included) , not keen on the built in ear guides but hey they kinda work just need time to adjust I guess.

Sound: Bass isn't overwhelming which is always a treat listening OOTB, good balance, instrument separation seems good and so does the resolution. The fit however is going to be an issue for me, nozzle is pretty thick so I need to find some really thin tips. Currently trying the medium Auvio tips, but they're too thick. I love the hypoallergenic coating on these IEMs, it's definitely something different. Feels nice and soft.

*EDIT2: The v20 are on the burn-in rounds now for a couple of days at least, I will do a proper review with comparisons once the burn in is done and I've had time to get to know them a little. So far they have really impressed me, especially for the measly $16 I paid for them!*


----------



## zazaboy

Lifted Andreas said:


> LooK what arrived today, shipping was pretty quick. Only about a week to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is the highs still piercing like the trn v10 ? can you comment on that.. and which tips do you use on them ....


----------



## paulindss

Lifted Andreas said:


> LooK what arrived today, shipping was pretty quick. Only about a week to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My worry is, do you perceive any kind of sibilance in these. Could you give us a few words on this comparing to ed9, thank you.


Lifted Andreas said:


> LooK what arrived today, shipping was pretty quick. Only about a week to UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The trn cable alone worth 9$. You can find the trn for around 15$. Seems like a Deal.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 20, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> is the highs still piercing like the trn v10 ? can you comment on that.. and which tips do you use on them ....



I answered you in the other thread.

The highs aren't piercing or sibilant at all, well extended and good definition.

They totally learned from their mistakes with the v10.




paulindss said:


> My worry is, do you perceive any kind of sibilance in these. Could you give us a few words on this comparing to ed9, thank you.
> 
> 
> The trn cable alone worth 9$. You can find the trn for around 15$. Seems like a Deal.



I bought the v20 for like $16 which is insanely cheap, during the sale they're gonna be closer to $10!!

As I said above, no sibilance or sharp treble at all. I'm insanely happy about that! I haven't done any proper comparisons yet, but from what I remember off the top of my head the ED9 soundstage and separation is lacking. I find v20 much more fun to listen to, and they're just better technically.


----------



## bsoplinger (Mar 20, 2018)

Lifted Andreas said:


> … I bought the v20 for like $16 which is insanely cheap, during the sale they're gonna be closer to $10!!


Definitely one of the deals I plan to get in on.


----------



## zazaboy

1clearhead said:


> Thanks for the info....!
> 
> Yes, It performs great whether using any smartphone, DAC/AMP, laptop, or desktop computer. It is definitely worth its' price and value! I've compared the housing to the original K3003 with no difference in weight and both carrying the beefy pure metal look and feel to it. After burning them in over 100 hours of play time, there's no doubt that these are a great purchase when the advantage shows of a detachable set competing with the original wired set. And knowing that there's more similarity to both sound signatures makes it even more worth its' value. They are a tad warmer and noticeably less harsh towards peaks when compared to the original, and still maintains the clarity and vivid notes, which made me like them even more. Now remind you, these only come with the "reference tuning filter", which I'm still okay with.
> 
> ...



@1clearhead can you describe the soundstage is it big or is it above average? and does it have lot of bass ?


----------



## praetor47

so Shozy (in collaboration with AAW) have just announced an electrostatic hybrid IEM without an external amp






goddamn... if only they could somehow manage to keep the price below 1k$. wow...


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm...  rare enough I can’t even really guess a price.  Complete uneducated guess and assuming 900 based purely on a hope for sub-1K


----------



## jant71 (Mar 21, 2018)

Shozy Lite is ~$900...https://penonaudio.com/shozy-lite.html  and that is just plain old armatures 
$1,200 with the other cable


----------



## praetor47

jant71 said:


> Shozy Lite is ~$900...https://penonaudio.com/shozy-lite.html  and that is just plain old armatures
> $1,200 with the other cable



that's probably because of the "unilateral 4 catheters". it's probably some fancy tech to fit catheters in an IEM


----------



## Pickaxe

What are some recent over ear full-sized Chinese headphones? Is the the Takstar Pro 82 still recommended?


----------



## peter123

Pickaxe said:


> What are some recent over ear full-sized Chinese headphones? Is the the Takstar Pro 82 still recommended?



I really wouldn't recommend them, there seems to be huge unit variations between pairs and/or user experience on that particular model. 

Unfortunately the lesser known Chinese full sized offerings don't offer as much value as IEM's in my experience. The old Pro80 is still the best I've heard from something less known than Hifiman etc.


----------



## Holypal (Mar 21, 2018)

Pickaxe said:


> What are some recent over ear full-sized Chinese headphones? Is the the Takstar Pro 82 still recommended?



Takstar Pro 80 is good. Never have the chance to listen the Pro82.  If you're looking for a very cheap (sub $30), Superlux HD681 is also worth to have.

I'm also interested in a new $60 DIY headphone, and hope someone on Aliexpress can sell it:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=560624965342


----------



## groucho69

Holypal said:


> Takstar Pro 80 is good. Never have the chance to listen the Pro82.  If you're looking for a very cheap (sub $30), Superlux HD681 is also worth to have.
> 
> I'm also interested in a new $60 DIY headphone, and hope someone on Aliexpress can sell it:
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=560624965342



They had me at:

The white powder heart, the cabbage money earned, was used to describe the price/performance of this headset. If a 57mm speaker unit is installed on a big-name headset, who is worth less than ten thousand yuan? Sony Senhai? It does not mean that the cost of materials is high, but it is too much effort to control costs. This is like a drum. The bigger the leather, the more shocking the low frequencies, but the high-frequency will appear lax.


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> If a 57mm speaker unit is installed on a big-name headset...This is like a drum. The bigger the leather, the more shocking the low frequencies, but the high-frequency will appear lax.



I can attest to this. I have a headphone wth 57mm titanium drivers. It is BOOM BOOM BOOM sub bass - very shocking. But the midrange and treble is so-so. And usually titanium is quite bright in the treble range.

I've even seen some headphones with 70mm drivers. While that sounds impressive, I would be willing to bet it's a similar story.

Now, I know there's more to a driver's sound than just the diaphragm diameter, but I was just pointing out that the seller's comment of 'bigger diaphragm has big sub bass but lax treble' is not all that untrue.


----------



## audio123

Eternal Melody EM-6 Review 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/03/21/eternal-melody-em-6/


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 22, 2018)

Slater said:


> I can attest to this. I have a headphone wth 57mm titanium drivers. It is BOOM BOOM BOOM sub bass - very shocking. But the midrange and treble is so-so. And usually titanium is quite bright in the treble range.
> 
> I've even seen some headphones with 70mm drivers. While that sounds impressive, I would be willing to bet it's a similar story.
> 
> Now, I know there's more to a driver's sound than just the diaphragm diameter, but I was just pointing out that the seller's comment of 'bigger diaphragm has big sub bass but lax treble' is not all that untrue.



The best "budget" headphones I've heard so far are the JVC HA-S680 with 40mm carbon nanotube drivers, followed by Creative Aurvana with 40mm bio-cellulose drivers. Lastly followed by the JVC HA-S500 with 40mm carbon nanotube drivers.

Moral of the story is, size doesn't matter. Especially when you're looking for higher quality sound. I would say if anything the material the drivers are made from and the way the drivers operate is far more important than the size of them.


----------



## Slater

Lifted Andreas said:


> I would say if anything the material the drivers are made from and the way the drivers operate is far more important than the size of them.



Agreed


----------



## Ahmad313

KZ Zs 10 ( 1 DD+4 BA) price is $32.00


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Those housings look super huge, maybe its just me.

That's probably the only thing thats worrying me, well apart from KZ using us as guinea pigs.


----------



## Holypal

groucho69 said:


> They had me at:
> 
> The white powder heart, the cabbage money earned, was used to describe the price/performance of this headset. If a 57mm speaker unit is installed on a big-name headset, who is worth less than ten thousand yuan? Sony Senhai? It does not mean that the cost of materials is high, but it is too much effort to control costs. This is like a drum. The bigger the leather, the more shocking the low frequencies, but the high-frequency will appear lax.



Well, it has a nice shell and double-sided detachable cable. If it sounds awful, I can do some experiments with other drivers.


----------



## paulindss

Wondering myself what is a better bet, KZ zs10 for 32$ or a zhyiin z5000 for 35 with a spare cable... Hard doubt as no one Would have heard the zs10 untill ae anniversary


----------



## loomisjohnson

paulindss said:


> Wondering myself what is a better bet, KZ zs10 for 32$ or a zhyiin z5000 for 35 with a spare cable... Hard doubt as no one Would have heard the zs10 untill ae anniversary


a couple of years ago i would have been chomping at the bit for the kz zs10. now my enthusiasm is much more muted--i never quite fell in love with the zs5 + there's just so many great $50 competitors out there + merely stuffing mutiple drivers in a shell doesn't guarantee greatness. of course, noone's actually heard the zs10, and it could well be terrific.


----------



## boblauer

I agree Loomis, I kind of lost interest after set as nothing really was any better or ececuted well after that, just more drivers.


----------



## bsoplinger

Lifted Andreas said:


> That's probably the only thing thats worrying me, well apart from KZ using us as guinea pigs.


Come on now someone has to do sound testing of the design


----------



## Saoshyant

With the targeted eBay 15% cash back, I’m tempted to try the Rose Mini4.  Could also give some of Penon’s Other offerings a try, but not sure what would grab my interest.  Have until tomorrow night to decide at least.


----------



## paulindss

loomisjohnson said:


> a couple of years ago i would have been chomping at the bit for the kz zs10. now my enthusiasm is much more muted--i never quite fell in love with the zs5 + there's just so many great $50 competitors out there + merely stuffing mutiple drivers in a shell doesn't guarantee greatness. of course, noone's actually heard the zs10, and it could well be terrific.



I'am not hyped, and that's the problem, lol. If i was It Would be a easy choice. But, i'm thinking, If this zs10 really comes with the New quality cable, 32$ seems like a special price. And If they Where not for my liking, i could resell them. I can't do that with the zhyiin. Maybe i'm trying to convince myself. I hate to be in doubt.


----------



## Wiljen

This looks to me to be the backswing of the pendulum.  A couple years ago suddenly everyone had to have a hybrid, and preferably a hybrid with multiple BA to go with that Dynamic bass pumper.  The single dynamics were out of fashion and if you wanted on the hype train, you had to have 3 or more drivers per side.   As the market got saturated with the hybrids and multiple driver designs, we started to hear a cry that single Graphene or Beryllium drivers sounded better than a lot of the hybrids and a push back toward fewer drivers began.  We've now seen a slew of new single driver introductions over the past few months and the multi-driver models have become rather passe.  We see a lot of _blase _remarks about new hybrids and multi-driver designs as they don't seem to be the new latest and greatest.  I'm sure the pendulum will cycle back in that direction eventually as they start combining Graphene Dynamics and improved balanced armatures etc..


----------



## themindfreak (Mar 23, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> KZ Zs 10 ( 1 DD+4 BA) price is $32.00


Is $32 USD supposed to be the "normal" retail price? From what I know, that is supposed to be a special pre order price from talking to the aliex store owners and that the actual price might be 60USD or so

Edit: Nvm after scrolling thru the aliex list I saw some 34USD ones with very weird pricings on them but most of them are still 60 usd


----------



## Ahmad313

themindfreak said:


> Is $32 USD supposed to be the "normal" retail price? From what I know, that is supposed to be a special pre order price from talking to the aliex store owners and that the actual price might be 60USD or so
> 
> Edit: Nvm after scrolling thru the aliex list I saw some 34USD ones with very weird pricings on them but most of them are still 60 usd


Yes it is pre-order sale and estimated delivery time is 2 weeks so i think $32 is pre-order price and the normal/regular price will be around $60 , 
it is also possible because of AE anniversary they offer a discounted price for a limited time ,


----------



## snip3r77

loomisjohnson said:


> a couple of years ago i would have been chomping at the bit for the kz zs10. now my enthusiasm is much more muted--i never quite fell in love with the zs5 + there's just so many great $50 competitors out there + merely stuffing mutiple drivers in a shell doesn't guarantee greatness. of course, noone's actually heard the zs10, and it could well be terrific.


Agree let's stop the problematic zx hype ttain


----------



## snip3r77

Ahmad313 said:


> Yes it is pre-order sale and estimated delivery time is 2 weeks so i think $32 is pre-order price and the normal/regular price will be around $60 ,
> it is also possible because of AE anniversary they offer a discounted price for a limited time ,


I believe $3x would the the targeted stabilised price in time to come and you'd easily coupon that price via gesrbest . There is so many options there's no need to look at the Zs10


----------



## Bartig (Mar 23, 2018)

Well, I preordered the ZS10. My faith in the brand is completely restored since the ZSR, which I think have a great, great balance between full sound, a tight and energetic bass, level of detail and a roomy sound. It's my daily driver now, put easily above the Yersen FEN-2000 and previous favorites Nicechk Bro and VJJB K4S.

Speaking of which: there isn't that much love for the ZSR here, is there? Personally, I can't imagine a 20 euros-IEM that can produce a sound signature I like better.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I've put up a preliminary (work in progress) review of the TRN v20 which you can check out here if you want - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v20-in-ear-monitor.23013/reviews

For the money (I paid around $20) I think they're totally worth it just on the sound alone!


----------



## Bartig

Lifted Andreas said:


> I've put up a preliminary (work in progress) review of the TRN v20 which you can check out here if you want - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v20-in-ear-monitor.23013/reviews
> 
> For the money (I paid around $20) I think they're totally worth it just on the sound alone!


Based on your previous impressions, I have them on standby for the upcoming Ali sale.


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> Agree let's stop the problematic zx hype ttain


----------



## Dobrescu George

I never quite understood the hype around those KZ IEMs actually, they are priced less than the BAs inside would cost normally, if made by knowles...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Dobrescu George said:


> I never quite understood the hype around those KZ IEMs actually, they are priced less than the BAs inside would cost normally, if made by knowles...



Well not everyone can afford a hobby where they're spending $100-$300 on new IEMs with various shapes and sound signatures. That's where KZ comes in, amongst other brands.

I don't see it being that difficult to understand lol


----------



## Slater

Dobrescu George said:


> I never quite understood the hype around those KZ IEMs actually, they are priced less than the BAs inside would cost normally, if made by knowles...



You could say the same about a Japanese-made Sony 4K TV vs a Chinese-made Vizio TV.

Or sparkling wine from Napa Valley vs champagne from France.

Or Cuban cigars vs cigars from Honduras.

Or a Rolex watch vs a Tudor watch.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> You could say the same about a Japanese-made Sony 4K TV vs a Chinese-made Vizio TV.
> 
> Or sparkling wine from Napa Valley vs champagne from France.
> 
> ...


Problem is with the product . After purchasing you need to tweak and sometimes quality is an issue too.

Pls do vote with your wallet for companies that produces the t2 or even the tenmmak pro, imho


----------



## Bartig

Well, it's quite simple for me. I tested 30+ earphones now in the budget segment, and some of the KZ's do stand out. I fell in love with the KZ ATE early 2017 as it was my first chi-fi set, and currently think the ZSR is better than the other IEM's I own, included the Yersen FEN-2000, which I think is amazingly analytical for this price.


----------



## peter123

It's pretty simple for me too, out of the 10 kz IEM's I've got one offers great value the others doesn't. Getting one $100-150 pair of IEM's instead would most definitely been a better option for me looking at it now. As always YMMV, a lot of people seem to prefer owning a lot of avarage IEM's rather than a couple of really good ones. It's probably a part of the process when starting with Head-fi and not necessarily a bad one either at it does allow you to get more familiar with your own preferences.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 23, 2018)

I wont buy the kz zs10 .. I didnt like my kz zs6.. sound signature.. i did tweak it .. but still its not my iem on the go.. kz ate was solid though.. I didnt try kz zsr yet..


----------



## psygeist (Mar 23, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Well, it's quite simple for me. I tested 30+ earphones now in the budget segment, and some of the KZ's do stand out. I fell in love with the KZ ATE early 2017 as it was my first chi-fi set, and currently think the ZSR is better than the other IEM's I own, included the Yersen FEN-2000, which I think is amazingly analytical for this price.



ZSR are indeed pretty good. Fun IEM, great sub bass. Mid bass makes it more warmer. Highs are not ear piercing, yet detailed. The only issue is with the fit. I am using sony hybrids and still getting used to fit.
Another excellent balanced earphone is JVC FXT90 from aliexpress. I assume these are knockoffs but the level of details and control is outstanding. Only sore point is that these don't come with inline mic. I have to switch to others for that.

I do not like KZ ZS3 (Boomy bass, but no piercing highs) and KZ ES3 (piercing highs, though bass and sub bass are similar to ZSR).

I have ordered MEMT X5, Swing IE800, Einsear T2 and Rock Zircon. Let's see how these stack up. I am more of a balanced and reference listener.


----------



## Bartig

psygeist said:


> ZSR are indeed pretty good. Fun IEM, great sub bass. Mid bass makes it more warmer. Highs are not ear piercing, yet detailed. The only issue is with the fit. I am using sony hybrids and still getting used to fit.
> Another excellent balanced earphone is JVC FXT90 from aliexpress. I assume these are knockoffs but the level of details and control is outstanding. Only sore point is that these don't come with inline mic. I have to switch to others for that.
> 
> I do not like KZ ZS3 (Boomy bass, but no piercing ights) and KS ES3 (piercing highs, though bass and sub bass are similar to ZSR).
> ...


I haven't tried the T2, but I think the ZSR outperforms your other recent purschases.


----------



## psygeist

Bartig said:


> I haven't tried the T2, but I think the ZSR outperforms your other recent purschases.



I really wished ZSR was more comfortable to wear. ES3 fit is excellent. They could have used same housing.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Wiljen said:


> This looks to me to be the backswing of the pendulum.  A couple years ago suddenly everyone had to have a hybrid, and preferably a hybrid with multiple BA to go with that Dynamic bass pumper.  The single dynamics were out of fashion and if you wanted on the hype train, you had to have 3 or more drivers per side.   As the market got saturated with the hybrids and multiple driver designs, we started to hear a cry that single Graphene or Beryllium drivers sounded better than a lot of the hybrids and a push back toward fewer drivers began.  We've now seen a slew of new single driver introductions over the past few months and the multi-driver models have become rather passe.  We see a lot of _blase _remarks about new hybrids and multi-driver designs as they don't seem to be the new latest and greatest.  I'm sure the pendulum will cycle back in that direction eventually as they start combining Graphene Dynamics and improved balanced armatures etc..


for the record, i'm far from a kz basher--everyone should own an ed2, ed9 and zst (which will be around $12 next week). my reservation is that they when they stepped up to the >$30 class,  their competitors seem to have crept ahead in terms of design, ergonomics, etc. that said, considering folks still pay around a grand for multidriver shures, campfire, etc. you wonder how close the kz will come at $32.


----------



## Wiljen

psygeist said:


> I really wished ZSR was more comfortable to wear. ES3 fit is excellent. They could have used same housing.



Well looking at the list of 2018 new models, most of them have the same driver count and types as the Zsr so it looks like by the end of this year you will likely have a choice of shells with similar signatures to work from.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

psygeist said:


> *ZSR are indeed pretty good. Fun IEM, great sub bass. Mid bass makes it more warmer. Highs are not ear piercing, yet detailed. The only issue is with the fit. I am using sony hybrids and still getting used to fit.*
> Another excellent balanced earphone is JVC FXT90 from aliexpress. I assume these are knockoffs but the level of details and control is outstanding. Only sore point is that these don't come with inline mic. I have to switch to others for that.
> 
> I do not like KZ ZS3 (Boomy bass, but no piercing highs) and KZ ES3 (piercing highs, though bass and sub bass are similar to ZSR).
> ...



Thats similar to the vibes that I'm getting from the TRN v20 right now. I get this experimentation with the shapes, we are the guinea pigs for KZ. I just wish they would just copy a shape that works from another manufacturer and use it as a base.


----------



## Slater

Lifted Andreas said:


> Thats similar to the vibes that I'm getting from the TRN v20 right now. I get this experimentation with the shapes, we are the guinea pigs for KZ. I just wish they would just copy a shape that works from another manufacturer and use it as a base.



Actually, that's usually what KZ does (and is one of the things that seems to grind people's gears about them).

The ZS5, ZS5, ZS3, HDS2, ATE, ATR, and many others are direct ripoffs from other manufacturers...


----------



## thejoker13

peter123 said:


> It's pretty simple for me too, out of the 10 kz IEM's I've got one offers great value the others doesn't. Getting one $100-150 pair of IEM's instead would most definitely been a better option for me looking at it now. As always YMMV, a lot of people seem to prefer owning a lot of avarage IEM's rather than a couple of really good ones. It's probably a part of the process when starting with Head-fi and not necessarily a bad one either at it does allow you to get more familiar with your own preferences.


I agree 100%. I started off buying most of the highly touted chifi iem's from Tennmak, KZ etc, but never was satisfied. Now that I upped my budget, I have found much more satisfaction with my audio experience. I know everyone is different, but it worked for me. If you add up all of the budget stuff in my collection, I could've bought the FLC8S and Brainwavz B400 and been done. I have no urge to upgrade now. Everyone's journey is different, but I highly recommend saving up a little bit of money and trying some of the higher priced but still price to performance monsters, like the LZ A4-A5 and FLC8S and Brainwavz B200-B400's.


----------



## chickenmoon

I don't understand  the FLC8S hype, I have a pair and I find them quite terrible frankly, it's because of their lack of coherence and softness which you can't "fix" with any of the plethoras of filters I guess, my most disappointing  purchase so far, fortunately I didn't spent too much on them as I got them used for a good price..

The last wave of £/$100ish single dynamics I bought all quite delight me however, CH9T, EN700 Pro, A15 Pro, IT01, I love them all and like them better then yesteryears big brands TOTLs such as IE800 and MDR EX-1000.

The single dynamics KZs I've got all went to the drawer when I got a LG Quadbeat 3 and I found the ZST so dire that I haven't been tempted by any of their new hybrids since they don't seem to be much more than glorified ZSTs from what I read.

I'm going to get a King Pro for Ali's sale and perhaps I'll call it a day for a while after that.


----------



## themindfreak

Dobrescu George said:


> I never quite understood the hype around those KZ IEMs actually, they are priced less than the BAs inside would cost normally, if made by knowles...


IMHO I find that KZ really excels in their earphone shell stability and their 2 pin connector stability as well. I don't think I've seen anyone's KZ iem actually break apart on them while other brands I shan't mention might have paint peels and cracks on housings as well as looseness of connectors.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 23, 2018)

Slater said:


> Actually, that's usually what KZ does (and is one of the things that seems to grind people's gears about them).
> 
> The ZS5, ZS5, ZS3, HDS2, ATE, ATR, and many others are direct ripoffs from other manufacturers...



I feel like they can't settle on just one shape.

Either that or they're trying all the wrong ones, mostly. LOL

Btw I agree with the comment above about the 2 pin connectors, the ones on these v20s are really solid. I thought I was going to break one of the pins when pushing the cable in a couple of times but honestly it feels like great quality. Even the cable is beautifully made and feels amazing.


----------



## henrylee

I just received the T6 from hisenior on aliexpress, I was a little skeptical about customs at £300. However I have to say that these are very much well worth the money, these customs are very quick bass and highs. The bass extension is great, listening to love lockdown by kanye these ciem does not struggle to reach the sub bass bits that occurs throughout the song. Mids are rich and full and more emphasised compare to the ie80s.


----------



## riffrafff

peter123 said:


> It's pretty simple for me too, out of the 10 kz IEM's I've got one offers great value the others doesn't. Getting one $100-150 pair of IEM's instead would most definitely been a better option for me looking at it now. As always YMMV, a lot of people seem to prefer owning a lot of avarage IEM's rather than a couple of really good ones. It's probably a part of the process when starting with Head-fi and not necessarily a bad one either at it does allow you to get more familiar with your own preferences.



My AAW Nebula 1's were about $100...many of my KZs sound better to me.  That's the problem with dropping $100 or $200 a pop on IEMs...you don't _know_ if you are going like them.  Of course, you can always send them back, but one could prolly send KZs back, too.   Plus, part of the fun for many KZ enthusiasts is tinkering with their sound (and then wondering why KZ didn't do that in the first place!).


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 23, 2018)

riffrafff said:


> My AAW Nebula 1's were about $100...many of my KZs sound better to me.  That's the problem with dropping $100 or $200 a pop on IEMs...you don't _know_ if you are going like them.  Of course, you can always send them back, but one could prolly send KZs back, too.   Plus, part of the fun for many KZ enthusiasts is tinkering with their sound (and then wondering why KZ didn't do that in the first place!).



Agreed, I also think a lot of people are wealthy enough to experiment with buying a new €100+ IEM every month or couple of months and it's still possible to get a doozie, you can't say that every $100+ IEM they buy is gonna be perfect. I'm not one of those people who can afford to do that. 

I just find it's much cheaper to experiment with Chinese IEMs, and keep my hobby from making me skint every month. What's the point of only say buying one $100+ IEM a year maybe, like where's the fun in that? A hobby is meant to be exciting and enjoyable, it's hard to get excited when you're forced to eat only toast and eggs for 2-3 months because you bought an IE80 or some CIEM.


----------



## psygeist

Lifted Andreas said:


> Thats similar to the vibes that I'm getting from the TRN v20 right now. I get this experimentation with the shapes, we are the guinea pigs for KZ. I just wish they would just copy a shape that works from another manufacturer and use it as a base.



I feel like I paid too much for Miracle and Merlin. And these new chifi breeds are so much better for the price. May be I am not too anal-ytical now. I just like the fun factor now.

I would certainly get KZ new earphones if they are similar to ZSR signature. I guess they have nailed it to my preference now, just not the fit. FXT90 knock offs are a more balanced version, which I enjoy too.


----------



## psygeist

Lifted Andreas said:


> I just find it's much cheaper to experiment with Chinese IEMs, and keep my hobby from making me skint every month. What's the point of only say buying one $100+ IEM a year maybe, like where's the fun in that? A hobby is meant to be exciting and enjoyable, it's hard to get excited when you're forced to eat only toast and eggs for 2-3 months because you bought an IE80 or some CIEM.


Yeah, it seems more reasonable to start out with budget iems, and then see which signature one prefers. Then go for a costlier one with similar signature. You wouldn't feel disappointed as it would just be a step up and no more surprises.


----------



## Bartig

psygeist said:


> Yeah, it seems more reasonable to start out with budget iems, and then see which signature one prefers. Then go for a costlier one with similar signature. You wouldn't feel disappointed as it would just be a step up and no more surprises.


Exactly, I wouldn’t be able to tell a V-shaped from an analytical sound signature if I couldn’t try out so many sets. Until the ATE, I honestly thought the SoundMagic E10 were the best €50 IEM’s because WhatHifi said so - no idea that there could be so much difference in signature and level of detail. 

Also: wow, what a great discussion this has gotten sinds the ZSR namedrop.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Slater said:


> You could say the same about a Japanese-made Sony 4K TV vs a Chinese-made Vizio TV.
> 
> Or sparkling wine from Napa Valley vs champagne from France.
> 
> ...



Let's put it this way  

I do not purchase expensive TVs, but I have some well-priced monitors to work with. 

I drink cheap wine most finely, do not even tell the difference well for wines, so I can drink really cheap wine without an issue, and as I like sweet drinks, I think I'd generally hate most overpriced drinks.  

I generally advice very responsible spending, but KZ IEMs seem to have something special about them that people do like, which I never owned, so I do not know about.


----------



## Skullophile

Enjoy your audio journey whatever it may be. Just remember 10 years ago when I started we didn't really have the luxury or these  offerings. We had 10 - 40 dollar absolute crap or the $200 + decent phones to play with and figure out our preferred sig. There was no in-between or Chi-Fi that we (I) knew of. With more experience you tend to get pickier. But that dosn't mean you can't enjoy a nicely made iem at any price bracket. Maybe with more experience you'll get less picky, who's to say. 

The point is I hated the Zs5 lol.


----------



## superuser1

Dobrescu George said:


> Let's put it this way
> 
> I do not purchase expensive TVs, but I have some well-priced monitors to work with.
> 
> ...


George, cheap wine gives me a terrible hangover.
Try Marques de Riscal.. Espana


----------



## Slater

Dobrescu George said:


> I drink cheap wine most finely, do not even tell the difference well for wines, so I can drink really cheap wine without an issue, and as I like sweet drinks, I think I'd generally hate most overpriced drinks.





superuser1 said:


> George, cheap wine gives me a terrible hangover.
> Try Marques de Riscal.. Espana



I'll have to give that a try.

Acrobat 2015 is one of my favorites (Pinot Gris from Oregon).


----------



## bsoplinger

riffrafff said:


> My AAW Nebula 1's were about $100...many of my KZs sound better to me.  That's the problem with dropping $100 or $200 a pop on IEMs...you don't _know_ if you are going like them.  Of course, you can always send them back, but one could prolly send KZs back, too.   Plus, part of the fun for many KZ enthusiasts is tinkering with their sound (and then wondering why KZ didn't do that in the first place!).


I grabbed a pair of these when they were on close out for $35 shipped. Decent enough at that price. A bit lacking in sub bass and bass is just not quite there. Its not booming nor blooming nor particularly slow but just makes me feel like something is missing. Highs at least are extra bright like the KZ ZS5 and ZS6. Mids are ok. It just doesn't do anything extra well, nothing to make me want to listen to them over other options I have here.


----------



## bsoplinger

Slater said:


> I'll have to give that a try.
> 
> Acrobat 2015 is one of my favorites (Pinot Gris from Oregon).


Adobe ©®™ makes wine?


----------



## skajohyros

Slater said:


> I'll have to give that a try.
> 
> Acrobat 2015 is one of my favorites (Pinot Gris from Oregon).



Homemade wine from the island of Naxos, Greece for me. But wine is like iem , personal taste.


----------



## psygeist

Skullophile said:


> Just remember 10 years ago when I started we didn't really have the luxury or these  offerings. We had 10 - 40 dollar absolute crap or the $200 + decent phones to play with and figure out our preferred sig. There was no in-between or Chi-Fi that we (I) knew of. .


Exactly.


----------



## psygeist

Couple more observations on ZSR. It does sound congested in tracks like "Final Frontier - Thomas Bergersen". And the highs can sound slightly artificial. I compared with UM Merlin and JVC FXT90 knock-off. 

ZSR might not be the most versatile iem. Although, it's excellent for mainstream music. JVC FXT90 knock-offs are better all rounder. But I do miss the controlled yet rattling bass present in ZSR. 

KZ still has scope to tune the synergy between balanced and dynamic driver.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Bartig said:


> Exactly, I wouldn’t be able to tell a V-shaped from an analytical sound signature if I couldn’t try out so many sets. Until the ATE, I honestly thought the SoundMagic E10 were the best €50 IEM’s because WhatHifi said so - no idea that there could be so much difference in signature and level of detail.
> 
> Also: wow, what a great discussion this has gotten sinds the ZSR namedrop.



Ah long long time ago, before I was even wise enough to be on Head-Fi I owned a pair of the E10. I thought they were pretty damn excellent for the price. Which was like $45-50 at the time. 

Now we can get technically better IEMs for less than half that price lmao, where has time gone! I feel like I'm not getting any younger. 




bsoplinger said:


> Adobe ©®™ makes wine?



I like how you committed to that pun with the ® and the ©. That's dedication right there.


----------



## Mariusik

Lifted Andreas said:


> I just find it's much cheaper to experiment with Chinese IEMs, and keep my hobby from making me skint every month. What's the point of only say buying one $100+ IEM a year maybe, like where's the fun in that? A hobby is meant to be exciting and enjoyable, it's hard to get excited when you're forced to eat only toast and eggs for 2-3 months because you bought an IE80 or some CIEM.



Toast and eggs ain't that bad


----------



## Bartig

skajohyros said:


> Homemade wine from the island of Naxos, Greece for me. But wine is like iem , personal taste.


Whoah, I love the islands Naxos and Paros! Small world. 



psygeist said:


> Couple more observations on ZSR. It does sound congested in tracks like "Final Frontier - Thomas Bergersen". And the highs can sound slightly artificial.


Agree with you here. While I *love* the overall sound signature, switching to for example the Superlux HD668b or the Yersen FEN-2000, make it clear how the sound is sometimes somewhat artificial. Blown up in a sort of way.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Mariusik said:


> Toast and eggs ain't that bad



It's not, once in a while haha 

I have to admit I've lived on just toast before when I was younger for like 3-6 months, and I'd never do it again... Even if I was paid.


----------



## paulindss (Mar 24, 2018)

As the guys up Said. After switching for another hybrids, one thing that standed out on the zst was the artificial timbre of the sound. Mind that my impressions have absolutely no technical criteria thought.


----------



## InAndOut

Tdeprat said:


> Thanks for answering!  I actually just purchased that very same mmcx cable from ailexpress! I also purchased the JVC spiral dots and was worried they might not fit because I can't seem to find any information on the MP80. I am really happy I guessed correctly that they would fit!!    I am looking forward to getting it as well.  I will definitely post my impressions once I get them.




I'm sure you've gotten those MP80s. Have you had a chance listen to them? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Bartig (Mar 25, 2018)

With the upcoming Ali sale, what are more expensive earphones suited to my taste in my signature, which you definitely recommend? Love to hear your thoughts. 

Budget tops = around 100 euros.


----------



## ZYReady

gugman said:


> thank you for your input !
> 
> LZ A5 was my choice some time ago, but after reading so much about treble issues I'd better wait for new filters ti be released or will just stay away from it. IT04 will cost 500$
> FW01 looks interesting, need to make some reading !
> ...



Well, I own both FX1100 and FW01. Compared to FX1100, FW01 has less amount but better quality of bass. The vocal performance is better as well IMO. Also, FW01 is much easier to wear and stay on your ears. It's lighter than FX1100 with a better texture. I just have no confidence in LZ's IEMs, so I never give them a try. Maybe you can consider those as well, but I highly recommend JVC's products because it's a more reliable company all around the world.


----------



## ajdt (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Guys, I'm relatively new to the IEM game and I can't choose between iBasso IT01 and TFZ King Pro..
Can anyone of you guys give me some insights between the two? Yes, I've already read several reviews, but still can't decide.
Moreover, I'll just be using my phone (iPhone 6S Plus + Spotify Extreme) to drive the IEM. 

Only gripe I have with TFZ is their build quality.
I had a TFZ S2 before, and experienced some QC issue on their cable (this was already the replacement unit, my original S2 has a bigger crack on this area as well with some missing)


----------



## Dobrescu George

ajdt said:


> Hi Guys, I'm relatively new to the IEM game and I can't choose between iBasso IT01 and TFZ King Pro..
> Can anyone of you guys give me some insights between the two? Yes, I've already read several reviews, but still can't decide.
> 
> Only gripe I have with TFZ is their build quality.
> I had a TFZ S2 before, and experienced some QC issue on their cable (this was already the replacement unit, my original S2 has a bigger crack on this area as well with some missing)



While I haven't heard TFZ thigies, I heard IT-01, and the build quality is iBasso built quality, which is golden level  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/02/ibasso-it01-love-for-music.html


----------



## bsoplinger

ajdt said:


> Hi Guys, I'm relatively new to the IEM game and I can't choose between iBasso IT01 and TFZ King Pro..…


I'll point out that there is a specific iBasso IT01 thread and a more general TFZ thread. Both places to find info.


----------



## superuser1

ajdt said:


> Hi Guys, I'm relatively new to the IEM game and I can't choose between iBasso IT01 and TFZ King Pro..
> Can anyone of you guys give me some insights between the two? Yes, I've already read several reviews, but still can't decide.
> Moreover, I'll just be using my phone (iPhone 6S Plus + Spotify Extreme) to drive the IEM.
> 
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-fragrant-zither-tfz-reviews-and-impressions-thread.852820/

and

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...e-multilayered-graphene-driver-99-usd.865037/


----------



## audio123

Tin Audio T1 Review. Enjoy! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/03/26/tin-audio-t1/


----------



## demo-to

My current recommendations (in no particular order) for *relatively balanced, natural and fatigue-free listening in the price range of 100-200$* (see also my signature):

*Rose Mini2*
(with included MMCX cable and stock foam tips)
*Simgot EN700 Pro*
(with included 2-Pin cable and stock tips 1)
*MEE Audio Pinnacle P1*
(with a different low budget but very well built and pre-shaped mmcx cable with mic from Penon and InAirs foam tips which are from a harder foam material than Comply's e.g. the intended sound signature only works for me in this configuration, otherwise the P1 can be too hot in the upper mids and treble and is generally more v-shaped)

bass quantity:   Pro > Mini2 >= P1
natural: Mini = Pro > P1
Resolution: P1 > Mini = Pro
(all are only high level ratings to have just a quick general idea of the sound)

I may also recommend (with limitations):
*Pioneer SE-CH9T *- at the time I had it in possession I felt it had just a tad too much mid bass authority for my taste which btw may have changed in the meantime slightly- all in all a good / very good IEM at its price point but in the end for me nothing super outstanding
*Toneking Nine Tail* - versatile, high quality, sonically quite good. I had it relatively long in my possession but compared to the upper three I felt it slightly lacking in clarity and naturalness
*Audio-Technica ATH-CKR9LTD*
- quite close to the above - but sounded to me not clear enough and end-to-end extension (especially highs) is too narrowed

Other IEM's in the price range which did *not* work for me in respect of the above mentioned sound intention:
*TFZ King Pro*
- for me a little bit too thin sounding and too hot in the mids; lacks of naturalness  - compared to the above mentioned!
*Whizzer A15 Haydn* *Pro*
- generally much too thin sounding - maybe the fit did not work for me, albeit I tried many tip types


----------



## Bartig

demo-to said:


> My current recommendations (in no particular order) for *relatively balanced, natural and fatigue-free listening in the price range of 100-200$* (see also my signature):
> 
> *Rose Mini2*
> (with included MMCX cable and stock foam tips)
> ...


Terrific, thank you so much for your suggestions. Reading in to them now, the Simgot EN700 seems to be my cup of tea. In the upcoming sale I also started looking at the TFZ King (on sale for 65 euros) and the BGVP DS1 (35 euros). So much to choose from. :-D


----------



## ajdt

demo-to said:


> My current recommendations (in no particular order) for *relatively balanced, natural and fatigue-free listening in the price range of 100-200$* (see also my signature):
> 
> *Rose Mini2*
> (with included MMCX cable and stock foam tips)
> ...



Wow! I think this is the first time I read that someone is not recommending TFZ King Pro. I guess one man's description of "technical" / neutral is another man's description of thin. Now I'm leaning towards iBasso IT01. This is what I want to read, some cons about the King Pro.
Thank you @demo-to !


----------



## Skullophile

I tried my friends TFZ series 3 and the housings were huge. I think the Kings housings are just as big so if the IT01 is smaller there's another reason.


----------



## Triggerfish

Hey all,
With the upcoming Aliexpress sale I was hoping someone could help me remember a set of iems.  Originally I think I saw them on massdrop maybe a year ago, but they were characterized by a faceted multicolor appearance.  They were an Asian brand I didn't recognize, but if they happen to end up on sale, they would be perfect for a friend of mine.  I've randomly poked through this thread, but no luck figuring out what they are.  I do remember someone posting a review here though when I was trying to find out about them.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RvTrav

Triggerfish said:


> Hey all,
> With the upcoming Aliexpress sale I was hoping someone could help me remember a set of iems.  Originally I think I saw them on massdrop maybe a year ago, but they were characterized by a faceted multicolor appearance.  They were an Asian brand I didn't recognize, but if they happen to end up on sale, they would be perfect for a friend of mine.  I've randomly poked through this thread, but no luck figuring out what they are.  I do remember someone posting a review here though when I was trying to find out about them.  Any help would be appreciated.



Auglamour RT1 ?


----------



## superuser1

ajdt said:


> Wow! I think this is the first time I read that someone is not recommending TFZ King Pro. I guess one man's description of "technical" / neutral is another man's description of thin. Now I'm leaning towards iBasso IT01. This is what I want to read, some cons about the King Pro.
> Thank you @demo-to !


I have also noticed the King Pro is very source dependent. The better the source the better the sound.


----------



## Triggerfish

RvTrav said:


> Auglamour RT1 ?


Yep, that was it.  Thank you.


----------



## ajdt

Skullophile said:


> I tried my friends TFZ series 3 and the housings were huge. I think the Kings housings are just as big so if the IT01 is smaller there's another reason.



Yeah, Ryan Soo a reviewer from an audiophile site (I don't know if he's here) is kind enough to send me this size comparison photos when I bothered him about the TFZ King Pro vs IT01.


----------



## superuser1 (Mar 26, 2018)

ajdt said:


> Yeah, Ryan Soo a reviewer from an audiophile site (I don't know if he's here) is kind enough to send me this size comparison photos when I bothered him about the TFZ King Pro vs IT01.


Yes Ryan is a very respected and helpful member here. Also bear in mind the housing materials used for both.. vis-a-vis weight and consequently comfort. @ryanjsoo


----------



## snip3r77

ajdt said:


> Yeah, Ryan Soo a reviewer from an audiophile site (I don't know if he's here) is kind enough to send me this size comparison photos when I bothered him about the TFZ King Pro vs IT01.



As these as big as TFZ King for reference?


----------



## B9Scrambler

snip3r77 said:


> As these as big as TFZ King for reference?



The shells are essentially the same dimensionally, just metal instead of plastic. Not the most direct comparo, but you can sorta see it here. Was a pic I had posted to Instgram of a number of earphones that use similar shells.

​


----------



## gugman

ZYReady said:


> Well, I own both FX1100 and FW01. Compared to FX1100, FW01 has less amount but better quality of bass. The vocal performance is better as well IMO. Also, FW01 is much easier to wear and stay on your ears. It's lighter than FX1100 with a better texture. I just have no confidence in LZ's IEMs, so I never give them a try. Maybe you can consider those as well, but I highly recommend JVC's products because it's a more reliable company all around the world.



Thank you for your input

At this point i went with shockwave iii

Will share how it goes


----------



## demo-to

gugman said:


> Thank you for your input
> 
> At this point i went with shockwave iii
> 
> Will share how it goes


Good luck, hope you like it. Hope you are not too sensitive to sibilance and sub bass hump and coloration. If so you can PM me later if you are interested in an adaption to improve the sound of the SW3. But it might cost you an additional (two filter pairs of the) LZ A5. 
Not joking: Because I was really, really not satisfied with both, neither the SW III nor the LZ A5 I sold both again. Luckily, both were taken within a time frame of a couple of months by the same follower of my Ebay account who seems to be a tinkerer - what I am not. He was also very unhappy with the sound of the SW3 and claimed the same issues I had with them.
He was kind of brave / risk taking and somehow interchanged the filters of both and within the SW3 and he claimed he likes the SW3 even more than the A5 now.
So I can ask him to provide me with more detailed information of his adaption which might work maybe when taking other filters from cheaper IEM's than from the A5, too.


----------



## gugman

@demo-to 

WoW, thank you so much !!!!


----------



## Ahmad313

ZYReady said:


> Well, I own both FX1100 and FW01. Compared to FX1100, FW01 has less amount but better quality of bass. The vocal performance is better as well IMO. Also, FW01 is much easier to wear and stay on your ears. It's lighter than FX1100 with a better texture. I just have no confidence in LZ's IEMs, so I never give them a try. Maybe you can consider those as well, but I highly recommend JVC's products because it's a more reliable company all around the world.


Have you audition the FD01 and compare them with the FX1100 and FW01 ,???


----------



## Dexter22

Nimweth said:


> Hi. I have had the following IEMs of a similar quality:
> Audiofly AF78
> Audiofly Tiesto Adagio
> AKG K376
> ...


 

I am unable to find thr version of urbanfun  beryllium hybrid. I own the hybrid with BA and dynamic driver. Did you by mistake mix up the two?  Mine is broken and I am planning to get them again. So I thought of getting the beryllium. Now from your post I got to know this version. Do you have a link to these?


----------



## Bartig

With the upcoming Ali sale, what IEMs do you already have in your shopping cart? Which will you buy?

My list:
- TRN V20 (100% sure)
- YERSEN FEN2000 for my girlfriend (100% sure, little proud here)
- BGVP DS1 (90% sure)
- Tin Audio T2 (80% sure)

Or should I skip them all for the iBasso IT01?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Bartig said:


> With the upcoming Ali sale, what IEMs do you already have in your shopping cart? Which will you buy?
> 
> My list:
> - TRN V20 (100% sure)
> ...



Literally never heard of any of those, but I heard IT-01 and IT-01, FiiO F9Pro and Falcon-C are really worth looking into if you're into really amazing Chinese IEMs. All 3 sound like IEMs used to sound in the 300$ - 500$ area a few years ago, but please mind that each of those has a different signature. 

IT-01 is just really really sweet


----------



## Slater (Mar 27, 2018)

Bartig said:


> With the upcoming Ali sale, what IEMs do you already have in your shopping cart? Which will you buy?
> 
> My list:
> - TRN V20 (100% sure)
> ...



If it was me, I would get a $3 KZ EDR1 and the iBasso IT01 and call it a day.

You'll end up spending the same as that big sidegrade list you have, and you'll end up with (1) IEM that beats the pants off them all (for you) and (1) IEM that beats the pants off most <$30 ChiFi (for your girlfriend).

She'll be happier, you'll be happier, and each of you only have 1 pair of ears anyways


----------



## Bartig (Mar 27, 2018)

Slater said:


> If it was me, I would get a $3 KZ EDR1 and the iBasso IT01 and call it a day.
> 
> You'll end up spending the same as that big sidegrade list you have, and you'll end up with (1) IEM that beats the pants off them all (for you) and (1) IEM that beats the pants off most <$30 ChiFi (for your girlfriend).
> 
> She'll be happier, you'll be happier, and each of you only have 1 pair of ears anyways


My girlfriend wants the pair she fell in love with on classical and opera music. I won’t deny it to her for merely 15 euros. 

I have an iPhone as driver 99% of the time. Will the iBasso be a huge step up there too?


----------



## chinmie

Bartig said:


> With the upcoming Ali sale, what IEMs do you already have in your shopping cart? Which will you buy?
> 
> My list:
> - TRN V20 (100% sure)
> ...



I'd take IT01 and T2


----------



## snip3r77

chinmie said:


> I'd take IT01 and T2


How close is ito1 and t2?


----------



## chinmie

snip3r77 said:


> How close is ito1 and t2?



Quite far. One's clean and analytical while the other one is more U or mild V shaped. Owning both is good because they don't really overlap in sound signature. If you want to spend a bit more, you can upgrade the IT01 to the TFZ King Pro (similar signature, both are great)


----------



## snip3r77

chinmie said:


> Quite far. One's clean and analytical while the other one is more U or mild V shaped. Owning both is good because they don't really overlap in sound signature. If you want to spend a bit more, you can upgrade the IT01 to the TFZ King Pro (similar signature, both are great)



So, both are actually good BUT different signature , neutral vs fun?


----------



## chinmie

snip3r77 said:


> So, both are actually good BUT different signature , neutral vs fun?



exactly


----------



## Ted Presley

Can't resist all coupons and price drop of AliExpress sales, have just pulled my trigger on TFZ King pro, paid total 98.5 USD......


----------



## Bartig

There won't happen to be an iBasso iT01 deal somehwere today right?


----------



## Sebilion

Quick question 
Fiii f9 pro or magaosi k3 pro? 
Which has better sound quality and sound stage? Also which has better bass?


----------



## Slater (Mar 28, 2018)

A friendly Slater PSA:

I know we're all excited to take advantage of deals during the Aliexpress anniversary sale (and very soon the 11.11 sale), but keep in mind many deals aren't really deals at all.

I've seen it happen every year now, for both the Anniversary sale and the 11.11 sale. A few weeks before the same, sellers will ratchet up their prices, so they can offer a "big discount" when the sale hits.

It pays to be aware of what the true street price of this gear really is, as well as price comparing (before buying) on other sites like ebay, Amazon, Gearbest, FastTech, DealExtreme, BangGood, DHGate, Wish, etc.

In addition to camelcamelcamel for Amazon, you can use ebay's advanced search function to check prices on previous listings. And for Aliexpress, there's sites/browser plugins like Aliprice and Pricearchive.

Here's a perfect example - the EMI CI-880, which you can buy all day any day from multiple sites for $16-$18 (and even not too long ago for $9.99 on Amazon). Right not, it's the "super deal" sale price of $24.50 (down from the "regular price" of $49.99). That's no deal; that's highway robbery. And this is across the board, not just from this one seller on this one item.





So educate yourself, do a little homework, and use your hard earned cash for the REAL deals.


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> A friendly Slater PSA:
> 
> I know we're all excited to take advantage of deals during the Aliexpress anniversary sale (and very soon the 11.11 sale), but keep in mind many deals aren't really deals at all.
> 
> ...



You don't even need to have a lot of knowledge about regular prices, at least if you isolate only Aliexpress.
Just google 'Aliexpress price tracking' or something similar and you'll get dozens of websites that will give you the chart of previous prices for a link that you had provided it. Also, check previous prices from a few sellers to get an even better perspective. A couple of minutes of basic research can save you a lot of money today. You could expend your search to other sites as well and I am sure that others will have similar price tracking websites.


----------



## deaftpunk

Slater said:


> If it was me, I would get a $3 KZ EDR1 and the iBasso IT01 and call it a day.
> 
> You'll end up spending the same as that big sidegrade list you have, and you'll end up with (1) IEM that beats the pants off them all (for you) and (1) IEM that beats the pants off most <$30 ChiFi (for your girlfriend).
> 
> She'll be happier, you'll be happier, and each of you only have 1 pair of ears anyways


Sorry for bothering you bud, but where can you find the EDR1's for 3$?


----------



## Bartig

Has anyone tested the Tin Audio T2 and the YERSEN FEN2000? How do they compare?


----------



## Slater (Mar 28, 2018)

deaftpunk said:


> Sorry for bothering you bud, but where can you find the EDR1's for 3$?



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...MIcrophone-Earbuds-for-phone/32804823025.html

$3.84 when bought with the mobile app.

And if you use the EDR1 in combination with other purchases, you can stack up the $2 select coupons (up to $6), and even apply the numerous 10% coupons (ie $10 off $10, $3 off $30, $5 off $50, $10 off $100) that would effectively lower the EDR1 to $1.84 or even free.

For example, I bought something for my daughter that was on sale for $48.50. I simply needed some sort of trivial purchase of >$1.50 more to push me over the $50 mark. This allowed me to use the $5 off $50 coupon instead of the $3 off $30 coupon, which saved me $2 extra. Then after stacking (2) $2 Aliexpress Select coupons plus a $3 seller coupon, my final grand total was $40.34 for everything (down from $52.34 before all of the coupons). I was quite pleased.


----------



## gugman (Mar 29, 2018)

By the way I don't know if it has been mentioned here before, but amazon has Japan AIZER AZ-A700-B for 50 bucks

I could not believe how good the sound was compared to the price, best way to spend 50$

https://www.amazon.com/DMM-com-AIZER-AZ-A700-B-Quality-Headphones/dp/B01MQ2ACX3

I think it is open back version of Brainwavz HM5


----------



## Lifted Andreas

gugman said:


> By the way I don't know if it has been mentioned here before, but amazon has Japan AIZER AZ-A700-B for 50 bucks
> 
> I could not believe how good the sound was compared to the price, best way to spend 50$
> 
> ...



I hope they aren't as heavy as the HM5s are lol


----------



## Wiljen

gugman said:


> By the way I don't know if it has been mentioned here before, but amazon has Japan AIZER AZ-A700-B for 50 bucks
> 
> I could not believe how good the sound was compared to the price, best way to spend 50$
> 
> ...



They have showed up as a couple other brandings too - Spadger is one, if I find the other I'll edit this post.

The Bingle B910 looks like it could be an ISK 2010 but so far has been more expensive than the ISK version.   Might be worth a look too if the price drops.


----------



## gugman

Lifted Andreas said:


> I hope they aren't as heavy as the HM5s are lol





Wiljen said:


> They have showed up as a couple other brandings too - Spadger is one, if I find the other I'll edit this post.
> 
> The Bingle B910 looks like it could be an ISK 2010 but so far has been more expensive than the ISK version.   Might be worth a look too if the price drops.



Heavy? No. I could listen to the music with these headphones for hours without any issues

Unfortunately never had any chance to listen to the phones you have mentioned


----------



## peter123

Lifted Andreas said:


> I hope they aren't as heavy as the HM5s are lol



Judging by the design weigh should be very similar to the HM5.


----------



## Wiljen

Sebilion said:


> Quick question
> Fiii f9 pro or magaosi k3 pro?
> Which has better sound quality and sound stage? Also which has better bass?



I'd go F9 Pro over K3.  K5 is roughly equal to F9 Pro but very different signatures.  F9 big V fun signature, K5 more neutral.


----------



## ZYReady

Ahmad313 said:


> Have you audition the FD01 and compare them with the FX1100 and FW01 ,???


Not yet. FD01 is a little bit expensive now IMO. I'd wait for a while and see how the price goes.


----------



## demo-to

gugman said:


> By the way I don't know if it has been mentioned here before, but amazon has Japan AIZER AZ-A700-B for 50 bucks
> 
> I could not believe how good the sound was compared to the price, best way to spend 50$
> 
> ...


A stands for open and c for closed 

https://www.amazon.co.jp/AIZER-AZ-C700-B-密閉型ヘッドホン/dp/B01LWJ2072


----------



## audio123

My review on the HiFi Boy Dream! Enjoy Reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/03/30/hifi-boy-dream/


----------



## thebigredpolos

Has anyone tried the new **** EN900?  It's a 2dd+2ba with a design like the Simgot EN700.


----------



## gugman

demo-to said:


> A stands for open and c for closed
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/AIZER-AZ-C700-B-密閉型ヘッドホン/dp/B01LWJ2072



yes, that looks sure like closed one


----------



## psygeist

Ordered TRN V20 (11.12 euro), KZ ZS10 (28.42 euro, mic), and Tin Audio T2 (26.94 euro).

Also ordered 3 more pair of JVC FXT90 knock offs @14.43 euro. Another pair of Swing IE800 for 9.81 euro.

Ordered MEMT X5 (10.93 euro) for my fiance. 

I absolutely love KZ ZSR for its warmth and huge but controlled bass. Coupled with intimate presentation, it sounds so much fun. For once, I preferred it more over UM Miracle.for this piece of music:



What else can I consider buying? Don't really wish to breach 50 euro barrier.


----------



## Terker

psygeist said:


> Ordered TRN V20 (11.12 euro), and Tin Audio T2 (26.94 euro).
> 
> Also ordered 3 more pair of JVC FXT90 knock offs @14.43 euro.



Same here, t2 and v20. 

But, where did you find the jvc?


----------



## psygeist

Terker said:


> Same here, t2 and v20.
> 
> But, where did you find the jvc?



Here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...7242-48e2-a3b3-76ba25be33da&priceBeautifyAB=0

Open it in app, you get lower price. These are surprisingly good all-rounders.


----------



## Bartig (Mar 30, 2018)

psygeist said:


> Ordered TRN V20 (11.12 euro), KZ ZS10 (28.42 euro, mic), and Tin Audio T2 (26.94 euro).
> 
> Also ordered 3 more pair of JVC FXT90 knock offs @14.43 euro. Another pair of Swing IE800 for 9.81 euro.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this. I thought I was the only one here who really, really loves the ZSR.

By the way: I bought the Tin Audio T2 (€25), TRN V20 (€10), KZ ZS10 (€25) and the BGVP DS1 v1 (€35) and the E-MI 880 branded as Malloom Water Drop (€15). So that's 110 euros for five sets. I could have gone for the iBasso IT01 instead ofcourse...


----------



## peter123

Maybe you guys should take the links and discussion about fake items in a PM instead......


----------



## Detectit (Mar 30, 2018)

psygeist said:


> Here:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...7242-48e2-a3b3-76ba25be33da&priceBeautifyAB=0
> 
> Open it in app, you get lower price. These are surprisingly good all-rounders.





peter123 said:


> Maybe you guys should take the links and discussion about fake items in a PM instead......




No please let them coming.... Thanks.. Ordered the Fxt90.

Do we have to ban KZ from this thread also than?? Also rip offs.


----------



## psygeist

Bartig said:


> Thank you for this. I thought I was the only one here who really, really loves the ZSR.



I hope ZS10 is similar to ZSR but with more refined highs.


----------



## psygeist

peter123 said:


> Maybe you guys should take the links and discussion about fake items in a PM instead......



I didn't know if there is a rule to not discuss about knock-offs. I am assuming these are knock offs because I do not have original FXT90s to compare them with. And my memory of FXT90 is not so solid after so many years. But I do compare these to the iems that I have, which includes UM Merlin and UM Miracle. Like many others here, I am looking for good budget iems. I will not reply anymore about this iem then.


----------



## peter123

Detectit said:


> No please let them coming.... Thanks.. Ordered the Fxt90.
> 
> Do we have to ban KZ from this thread also than?? Also rip offs.



We don't have to do anything but moderators has been very hard on  discussions and especially links to fake items earlier. If you find it important to talk about fakes and risk the thread being closed by all means go ahead. 

KZ is a own brand and is of course a different story, surely you understand the difference between the two cases?


----------



## Bartig (Mar 30, 2018)

psygeist said:


> I hope ZS10 is similar to ZSR but with more refined highs.


Same here. More refined as in: a little less blown up sometimes. I foremost hope the piercing highs of the ZS5 and ZS6 will be avoided this time.


----------



## psygeist

Bartig said:


> I foremost hope the piercing highs of the ZS5 and ZS6 will be avoided this time.


4 BAs if not tuned well will be quite the cacophony  But they did quite well with ZSR. Hoping the same suit is followed.


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> Thank you for this. I thought I was the only one here who really, really loves the ZSR.
> 
> By the way: I bought the Tin Audio T2 (€25), TRN V20 (€10), KZ ZS10 (€25) and the BGVP DS1 v1 (€35) and the E-MI 880 branded as Malloom Water Drop (€15). So that's 110 euros for five sets. I could have gone for the iBasso IT01 instead ofcourse...



The IT01 is great but you will have much more fun playing with 5 new toys!


----------



## Nimweth

For those who have the DM5 or clones (I have the Zodic ET2201) I have found the perfect tips. They are the Kombi tips (medium size), which were supplied with the Trinity Audio Master. They give a perfect seal and tame the treble a tad to give a very well balanced frequency response. Anyone who has the Master might want to try these.


----------



## emef (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I'm sorry if this is not the best place to ask, I know there is a cable forum but I think Chinese product expertise here is the best.

I'm looking to get a good value cable upgrade for a Fiio 9 Pro / Fiio FH1 that I could get locally in China, up to 100 USD.
Any suggestions?

I like the look of these:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.90.19ab525ah3K1AK&id=560396285675
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.7625083.1998302264.5.686c4e69RkCRQ3&id=551214666049


----------



## rayliam80

So I think I'm finally done with the AE Anniversary Sale. I don't want to buy anything until next year annnnnnd with that being said I went with:

IEMs:
KZ ZS10
KZ ZS6 (green color, have them in black already)
Tinaudio T2

Earbuds:
Moondrop Nameless
Seahf AWK-150C

Cables:

TRN Black
TRN Silver
MMCX from BS that was 70% off


----------



## Slater

rayliam80 said:


> So I think I'm finally done with the AE Anniversary Sale. I don't want to buy anything until next year annnnnnd with that being said I went with:
> 
> IEMs:
> KZ ZS10
> ...



Green ZS6 is still available? Wow, those are rare my friend. I know there's folks on the KZ thread that would LOVE to get a set.


----------



## pashhtk27 (Mar 30, 2018)

Last few hours of sale, and I'm not convinced buying just two earphones (kz zsr, tinaudio t2)
Need quick recommendations for a midcentric iem with a warmish signature maybe, smooth treble and good detail retrieval /instrument seperation. Technical upgrade to something like Kz atr, kz zse, kz zs3 (similar sound signature) with regards to clarity and seperation. And below $15 (max $20).
Thanks in advance.

Edit: The rubber sheath of the cable of my favorite earphones Soundmagic E80 is getting 'cut' all over the place, and so I was looking for something similar sounding.


----------



## psygeist

emef said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm sorry if this is not the best place to ask, I know there is a cable forum but I think Chinese product expertise here is the best.
> 
> I'm looking to get a good value cable upgrade for a Fiio 9 Pro / Fiio FH1 that I could get locally in China, up to 100 USD.
> ...


Pretty sure you are paying a significant amount for looks too.

I have insider scoop about custom iem prices. The markup on those can be upto 50%. Just because people can pay that much price they charge that much


----------



## psygeist (Mar 30, 2018)

pashhtk27 said:


> Last few hours of sale, and I'm not convinced buying just two earphones (kz zsr, tinaudio t2)
> Need quick recommendations for a midcentric iem with a warmish signature maybe, smooth treble and good detail retrieval /instrument seperation. Technical upgrade to something like Kz atr, kz zse, kz zs3 (similar sound signature) with regards to clarity and seperation. And below $15 (max $20).
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit: The rubber sheath of the cable of my favorite earphones Soundmagic E80 is getting 'cut' all over the place, and so I was looking for something similar sounding.


ZS3 has bloated bass. ZSR is more refined version of ES3. ZSR is still missing the natural highs but a lot better than ZS3 and ES3.

Einsear T2. I can only say from the reviews.
https://www.aproear.co.uk/einsear-t2/


----------



## Slater

pashhtk27 said:


> Last few hours of sale, and I'm not convinced buying just two earphones (kz zsr, tinaudio t2)
> Need quick recommendations for a midcentric iem with a warmish signature maybe, smooth treble and good detail retrieval /instrument seperation. Technical upgrade to something like Kz atr, kz zse, kz zs3 (similar sound signature) with regards to clarity and seperation. And below $15 (max $20).
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit: The rubber sheath of the cable of my favorite earphones Soundmagic E80 is getting 'cut' all over the place, and so I was looking for something similar sounding.



UiiSii CM5


----------



## snip3r77

mbwilson111 said:


> The IT01 is great but you will have much more fun playing with 5 new toys!


Only have 1 pair of ears though


----------



## HungryPanda

snip3r77 said:


> Only have 1 pair of ears though


but there are 7 days in a week


----------



## pashhtk27

Slater said:


> UiiSii CM5


I was eyeing those earphones but unfortunately they are above my budget for now since I can only buy from AliExpress. Wish I lived in US to get those sweet amazon deals, haha.


----------



## Slater (Mar 30, 2018)

pashhtk27 said:


> I was eyeing those earphones but unfortunately they are above my budget for now since I can only buy from AliExpress. Wish I lived in US to get those sweet amazon deals, haha.



Yeah, the CM5 Aliexpress prices are bonkers ($42?!?).

Have you tried ebay? They are loads of them for under $15.

Gearbest also has it on sale right now: https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1133765.html

Another option to consider would be the UiiSii Hi-820. The housing is different than the CM5, but it also uses a graphene driver. Plenty of those on Aliexpress for around $16.


----------



## rayliam80

Slater said:


> Green ZS6 is still available? Wow, those are rare my friend. I know there's folks on the KZ thread that would LOVE to get a set.



Greens were available I think last month on Amazon but I didn't get them. I had also seen them on NiceHCK too. Then they disappeared and now I guess they're back on NiceHCK. Hopefully I'll be able to receive them. Order is still processing at the moment.


----------



## riffrafff

rayliam80 said:


> Greens were available I think last month on Amazon but I didn't get them. I had also seen them on NiceHCK too. Then they disappeared and now I guess they're back on NiceHCK. Hopefully I'll be able to receive them. Order is still processing at the moment.



Gah!  I came *THIS CLOSE* to not buying anything during this anniversary sale.  I stayed off the KS10 hype train, and I was so proud of myself (seeing as how I just bought a set of Philips SHP9500S headphones).   But I've been after the green ZS6 for weeks (months?).  Damn you, Head-Fi.


----------



## emef

psygeist said:


> Pretty sure you are paying a significant amount for looks too.
> 
> I have insider scoop about custom iem prices. The markup on those can be upto 50%. Just because people can pay that much price they charge that much


I'm aware of it being bir extra due to looks but as it is still under 50 USD, I'm not too concerned as long as the cable is providing any improvement over the stock one.


----------



## pashhtk27

Thanks for all the help @Slater @psygeist 

Yes, I agree with the bloated bass of zs3, wished it were a tad tighter. But their smooth treble combined with forward mids and vocals are enjoyable some days, especially when tired. If only they had better imaging capabilities, and detailing....and well maybe some sparkle. Looking forward to the upcoming zs4 with the BA (And of course also the the zs10).

I'm unable to place order on gearbest, ebay, or any other site due to certain 'weird' international transaction restrictions on my debit card. Magically it just works on Aliexpress!
UiiSii Hi-820 seems interesting but I'll wait till someone else here verifies the sound. I believe difference in shell will definitely have some impact on the sound signature for better or for worse. Also....Poor jobless college student, no spare money D

In the end I gave in to the low price of Einsear T2. I just hope they are not too sibilant or shouty with the female vocals. 
And In the future, I'll definitely force some friend or relative to gift me a CM5, hahaha.


----------



## Wiljen

pashhtk27 said:


> Thanks for all the help @Slater @psygeist
> 
> Yes, I agree with the bloated bass of zs3, wished it were a tad tighter. But their smooth treble combined with forward mids and vocals are enjoyable some days, especially when tired. If only they had better imaging capabilities, and detailing....and well maybe some sparkle. Looking forward to the upcoming zs4 with the BA (And of course also the the zs10).
> 
> ...



Talk to your financial institution, those wierd rules can be changed as I had to do that for overseas travel or my debit card wouldn't work when we got more than 500 miles from home.  You can usually have them temporarily suspend the geo-fencing.


----------



## pashhtk27

Wiljen said:


> Talk to your financial institution, those wierd rules can be changed as I had to do that for overseas travel or my debit card wouldn't work when we got more than 500 miles from home.  You can usually have them temporarily suspend the geo-fencing.



Here in India, the rules are quite a lot different especially due to compulsory 2FA and stuff. Most of the time it's the lack of support from the websites for Indian cards. :|
And contacting the bank is a major hassle, with their rigidity policies and unyielding personnel. (I let my father handle all the bank work )


----------



## Wiljen

pashhtk27 said:


> Here in India, the rules are quite a lot different especially due to compulsory 2FA and stuff. Most of the time it's the lack of support from the websites for Indian cards. :|
> And contacting the bank is a major hassle, with their rigidity policies and unyielding personnel. (I let my father handle all the bank work )



Sorry to hear that, I know on our side of the world it is an easy thing to fix but hadn't realized how much harder it was there.


----------



## manukmanohar

pashhtk27 said:


> Here in India, the rules are quite a lot different especially due to compulsory 2FA and stuff. Most of the time it's the lack of support from the websites for Indian cards. :|
> And contacting the bank is a major hassle, with their rigidity policies and unyielding personnel. (I let my father handle all the bank work )



Works fine with credit cards across different banks and schemes for me. Never knew about such an issue.


----------



## mbwilson111

manukmanohar said:


> Works fine with credit cards across different banks and schemes for me. Never knew about such an issue.



I am much more comfortable using a credit card online than a debit card.   If a debit card is comprimised, someone could empty your bank account.   At least with a credit card you have not actually given anyone any money yet.  Some people have a credit card that they only use for online purchases... usually with a smaller limit... just to be safer.  Also, because my husband and I both order things from Ali, I actually tell him my requests because I would rather we don't risk both of our numbers.  Plus he has the app on his phone    I can't do fiddly things like that on such a small device.  Too afraid I would make a mistake and order things I don't want... lol.


----------



## pashhtk27

manukmanohar said:


> Works fine with credit cards across different banks and schemes for me. Never knew about such an issue.



The issue is with debit cards. Mine is SBI visa, and I can't even pay on steam for get about international sites. My friends have reported similar issues with theirs. Haven't bothered investigating further though.

My account doesn't have much money,  usually below $150. It's just used for local payments and small transactions. Parents don't trust me with their credit card.


----------



## mbwilson111

pashhtk27 said:


> The issue is with debit cards. Mine is SBI visa, and I can't even pay on steam for get about international sites. My friends have reported similar issues with theirs. Haven't bothered investigating further though.
> 
> My account doesn't have much money,  usually below $150. It's just used for local payments and small transactions. Parents don't trust me with their credit card.



Would they let you get a credit card of your own with a very small limit?


----------



## pashhtk27

mbwilson111 said:


> Would they let you get a credit card of your own with a very small limit?



Hmm...Now that's an idea I never thought of. Will have to ask em, I guess. Thanks 

Sorry for hijacking this thread. We better get back to chifi experiences.


----------



## Bartig

A sidestep: does anyone of you know how well the great chi-fi sets we keep raving on about, such as the Tin Audio T2 and iBasso IT01, compare to the under 50 pound-award winner on WhatHifi, the Beyerdynamic Byron? Does it compete at all?


----------



## Wiljen

Bartig said:


> A sidestep: does anyone of you know how well the great chi-fi sets we keep raving on about, such as the Tin Audio T2 and iBasso IT01, compare to the under 50 pound-award winner on WhatHifi, the Beyerdynamic Byron? Does it compete at all?



The Byron has one of the worst cables around.  The microphonics from it are terrible.  I found that I had to sit dead still while using them or every movement was transmitted straight to my eardrums.   
Sound wise they are not as resolving as the Zsr or Zs6 and are bass heavy, a bit warm and a bit dark.    Overall, they are over-hyped and underwhelming.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> The Byron has one of the worst cables around.  The microphonics from it are terrible.  I found that I had to sit dead still while using them or every movement was transmitted straight to my eardrums.
> Sound wise they are not as resolving as the Zsr or Zs6 and are bass heavy, a bit warm and a bit dark.    Overall, they are over-hyped and underwhelming.



good to know


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> good to know



I lost a good bit of faith in whathifi on that call.  I think those got the call just because there is so little in the big-name market at sub-$50 to pick from.  I suspect that they awarded the prize based on the fact it was significantly less expensive than the Westone adventurer, or the Shure 215 etc.   They could have gone with the AKG/Samsung in-ears too and it would have been a toss up as those are nothing special either.


----------



## Bartig (Apr 1, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> I lost a good bit of faith in whathifi on that call.  I think those got the call just because there is so little in the big-name market at sub-$50 to pick from.  I suspect that they awarded the prize based on the fact it was significantly less expensive than the Westone adventurer, or the Shure 215 etc.   They could have gone with the AKG/Samsung in-ears too and it would have been a toss up as those are nothing special either.


Thanks! 

I loathe the fact WhatHifi ignores chi-fi and still think all the best audio comes from Britain.


----------



## Slater

Check out these oddities. They don't include switchable *filters*, but rather switchable *drivers*. 1 set has dual drivers, the other a hybrid setup. You twist-lock them in place (also MMCX).

Very interesting idea!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LEO...Earphone-with-Mic-Audiophile/32859850267.html


----------



## soundstige

Slater said:


> Check out these oddities. They don't include switchable *filters*, but rather switchable *drivers*. 1 set has dual drivers, the other a hybrid setup. You twist-lock them in place (also MMCX).
> 
> Very interesting idea!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LEO...Earphone-with-Mic-Audiophile/32859850267.html



I'm scared. Also that's an adorable way to advertise 3DD/1BA.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Check out these oddities. They don't include switchable *filters*, but rather switchable *drivers*. 1 set has dual drivers, the other a hybrid setup. You twist-lock them in place (also MMCX).
> 
> Very interesting idea!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LEO...Earphone-with-Mic-Audiophile/32859850267.html



so it's essentially buying a couple of iems in one package..a bit risky, and if the housing part fails in any way, all off them will be rendered useless. for me might be better to buy several different iems that equal 85 dollars


----------



## Slater (Apr 1, 2018)

chinmie said:


> so it's essentially buying a couple of iems in one package..a bit risky, and if the housing part fails in any way, all off them will be rendered useless. for me might be better to buy several different iems that equal 85 dollars



Yeah, I just thought it was an inventive idea (from an engineering point of view).

Like you said, $85 will buy you a number of individual IEMs.

What I would have done is sell a "base" system with a single dynamic driver (for like $30). Then for $15-$20 sell the individual modules. A single BA, a dual BA, a DD+BA, graphene, different tunings (v shaped, a neutral one, etc). Let each customer buy what modules they want or need.

But again, you may as well buy a number of individual IEMs.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Yeah, I just thought it was an inventive idea (from an engineering point of view).
> 
> Like you said, $85 will buy you a number of individual IEMs.



yup. that picture of the way they connect them with lightning, reminds me of the good ol' Voltron cartoon though


----------



## Slater (Apr 1, 2018)

chinmie said:


> yup. that picture of the way they connect them with lightning, reminds me of the good ol' Voltron cartoon though



haha

Reminds me of the KZ ZS6 double barrel Death Star laser blasters too:


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> haha
> 
> Reminds me of the KZ ZS6 double barrel Death Star laser blasters too:



Wow, no wonder some people say they are piercing!


----------



## DocHoliday (Apr 2, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> George, cheap wine gives me a terrible hangover.
> Try Marques de Riscal.. Espana



When your ZS10 comes in sit down in a quiet house with your sub-$50 ZS10's, sub-$15 Pinot Grigio and a collection of lover'ly tunes; you can reflect on just how good life can be when you get exceptional quality for under $100.

Exceptional wine




Exceptional IEMs 


 

Exceptional music


----------



## yking80

I'm a newbie in IEM, recently bought a pair of macaw gt600s pro, i must say so far the best in ear compare to my beats tour 2.0 and bose soundsport. anyone knows the difference between gt600s and gt600s pro version?


----------



## psygeist

Slater said:


> Yeah, I just thought it was an inventive idea (from an engineering point of view).
> 
> Like you said, $85 will buy you a number of individual IEMs.
> 
> ...


It's a neat idea. I wouldn't mind paying for this if I can save some space when traveling.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Slater said:


> Check out these oddities. They don't include switchable *filters*, but rather switchable *drivers*. 1 set has dual drivers, the other a hybrid setup. You twist-lock them in place (also MMCX).
> 
> Very interesting idea!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LEO...Earphone-with-Mic-Audiophile/32859850267.html



1 April much?  

Also, the driver technology has literally nothing to do with the sound, nowadays you can get any sound from any driver you want, the inherent advantages and disadvantages of BA or Dynamics are long gone now, both technologies can get pretty much the same results if properly made / tuned  

BA used not mean not enough bass or not enoug musical, but I heard a ton of BA's that had more than enough bass and were more than enough musical


----------



## jant71 (Apr 2, 2018)

That is just not true. An armature still can't reach as low or punch viscerally like a good dynamic one vs. one. You still need to multi-armature up to overcome it so the disadvantage is still there. Saying "long gone" like a single armature matches a good dynamic on the low end trait for trait isn't right. Closed the gap but not there yet.


----------



## psygeist

jant71 said:


> That is just not true. An armature still can't reach as low or punch viscerally like a good dynamic one vs. one. You still need to multi-armature up to overcome it so the disadvantage is still there. Saying "long gone" like a single armature matches a good dynamic on the low end trait for trait isn't right. Closed the gap but not there yet.


Yeah, cannot push same amount of air for that thunderous sub bass. To me, the bass never sounds so natural with BAs. However I have seen some dynamics as good and fast in highs (RE272).

Ortofon has moving armatures. Pretty close to a mix of both.


----------



## Dobrescu George (Apr 2, 2018)

jant71 said:


> That is just not true. An armature still can't reach as low or punch viscerally like a good dynamic one vs. one. You still need to multi-armature up to overcome it so the disadvantage is still there. Saying "long gone" like a single armature matches a good dynamic on the low end trait for trait isn't right. Closed the gap but not there yet.



Try Westome UM1, all the low end punch and visceral impact you will ever need.

I have not seen a single BA do both treble and bass well, but that's another story, I didn't test a lotta them, 1BA drivers, I think that the bass on BA is really there already, from experience with Westone 1 BA IEMs 

The treble on BAs can also be extremely bright and well expressed with no distortion and very very organic without grain, like say, Dita IEMs which have a BA taking care of their treble, or like UM Martians. 

I really think that the technology behind something does not define how it'll sound

even 1-dynamic drivers can sound extremely different, 

take 

Xelento - Smooth, lots of bass, not a lot of treble, 

IE800 - U-shaped, lots of sub-bass, recessed mid-bass, recessed midrange, recessed upper midrange, well expressed upper treble 

RE2000 - Visceral Bass, slightly recessed midrange, forward upper midrange, recessed upper treble 

Then take BAs only like 

Westone WX - Visceral bass, more recessed midrange, very recessed treble 

Westone UM1 - the same, visceral sub-bass, recessed mids, very recessed treble  

VS-4 from ClearTune - strong mid-bass, detailed midrange, good upper midrange, smoother upper treble 

There's literally nothing to do with the technology employed in the signature, BA and DD both can sound either way if they are made to, it is a choice based on ergonomics (DD needs vent to not have driver flex, BA can produce void), isolation (BA generally isolates more than DD), construction shape and how each company wants to make them


----------



## oneula

received my TIN Audio T2 IEMs from china this weekend along with my VE SA Plus amp and Zen Lites (amazing)
the TIN Audio T2 IEMs lived up to heir hype but in comparing them to the Shozy Hibikis the Hibikis although not as great sounding as the T2s win because of their fit.
Somehow the Hibiki's just feel like they were made to be part of your ear were as the T2s although scrunched in with some Comply foam tips still felt like they would fall out if I turned my head too quickly.. 
The Hibikis had not only a better more secure fit they had better isolation.

So I think we tend to under rate the fit and feel of an ear bud./IEM/Headphone as a significant part of the listening experience. When you are always conscious of what's on your ears versus what's going into them sonically, it takes away from the "experience" of listening as if you were there.  Maybe I'm looking at it wrong, but some of these designs just don't feel like you should be wearing them. 

Some of my test feel tracks all Flac converted 24bit
Eric Johnson - 40 Mile Town
Colbie Caillet - Breaking at the Cracks
Everything but the Girl - Driving (Acoustic Version)
Steve Kindler - Kaimana
Perez Perado - peanut vendor song

But I'd pick the Hibiki's and T2s over any of the KZ IEMs I also picked up and listened too these past couple of months as well (ATE/ATR/ZST/ZS3/ZS6/IE9)
Although the KZ Bluetooth adapter is really convenient


----------



## snip3r77

oneula said:


> received my TIN Audio T2 IEMs from china this weekend along with my VE SA Plus amp and Zen Lites (amazing)
> the TIN Audio T2 IEMs lived up to heir hype but in comparing them to the Shozy Hibikis the Hibikis although not as great sounding as the T2s win because of their fit.
> Somehow the Hibiki's just feel like they were made to be part of your ear were as the T2s although scrunched in with some Comply foam tips still felt like they would fall out if I turned my head too quickly..
> The Hibikis had not only a better more secure fit they had better isolation.
> ...



Nice~~


----------



## Wiljen

DocHoliday said:


> When your ZS10 comes in sit down in a quiet house with your sub-$50 ZS10's, sub-$15 Pinot Grigio and a collection of lover'ly tunes; you can reflect on just how good life can be when you get exceptional quality for under $100.
> 
> Exceptional wine
> 
> ...





Have you gotten the Zs10 in hand or is this more wishful thinking than review?


----------



## Bartig

Has anyone heard (of the) BASN BsingerBC100? It sells for around the same price as the BGVP DS1. GearBest and Amazon sell them currently, I can't find anything else than user reviews. Especially on Amazon people seem to feel mislead by early reviews. Just curious.


----------



## DocHoliday

Wiljen said:


> Have you gotten the Zs10 in hand or is this more wishful thinking than review?



It's only wishful thinking at this point.

Taking over a year to properly tune an IEM better yield something "exceptional"

.....but it is just conjecture.


----------



## ruckus1027 (Apr 3, 2018)

oneula said:


> received my TIN Audio T2 IEMs from china this weekend along with my VE SA Plus amp and Zen Lites (amazing)
> the TIN Audio T2 IEMs lived up to heir hype but in comparing them to the Shozy Hibikis the Hibikis although not as great sounding as the T2s win because of their fit.
> Somehow the Hibiki's just feel like they were made to be part of your ear were as the T2s although scrunched in with some Comply foam tips still felt like they would fall out if I turned my head too quickly..
> The Hibikis had not only a better more secure fit they had better isolation.
> ...




I too had issue with fit with the T2.   I was being a noob and had them wired reverse for wearing the wires over the ear.  Then after correcting properly, it sat better but it still wasn't sitting quite right.  I saw someone write about using tennmak turbo tips for them and my god they sit well and fit just right.

Just a thought.


----------



## psygeist

ruckus1027 said:


> I too had issue with fit with the T2.   I was being a noob and had them wired reverse for wearing the wires over the ear.  Then after correcting properly, it sat better but it still wasn't sitting quite right.  I saw someone write about using tennmak turbo tips for them and my god they sit well and fit just right.
> 
> Just a thought.


Sony hybrids wroks well too with any iem


----------



## ruckus1027

psygeist said:


> Sony hybrids wroks well too with any iem



I did try the hybrids on them, the actual bore of the tips is smaller than the nozzle of the T2s


----------



## Bartig

A friend sent me to town with the following question: what is currently the best Chinese headphone within a budget of 50 euros/ dollar? I've got the feeling I'm in a loop of Bluedio, Sound Intone and Takstar products I can't get out of.

He likes:
- A good soundstage and details
- ANC is optional, but preferably NOT open-back

Love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## bsoplinger

ruckus1027 said:


> I too had issue with fit with the T2.   I was being a noob and had them wired reverse for wearing the wires over the ear.  Then after correcting properly, it sat better but it still wasn't sitting quite right.  I saw someone write about using tennmak turbo tips for them and my god they sit well and fit just right.
> 
> Just a thought.


I use the Tennmak (and KZ brand) Whirlwind (aka turbo) on quite a few IEMs. I think its those little silicone fingers that give the unique look that makes the shell just a little bit more rigid which makes them feel more comfortable and secure in my ears and gives me a better seal so a better bass and sub bass response. That and the wide bore nozzle so there's never any blocking of the actual IEM's sound.


----------



## Makahl (Apr 3, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> I use the Tennmak (and KZ brand) Whirlwind (aka turbo) on quite a few IEMs. I think its those little silicone fingers that give the unique look that makes the shell just a little bit more rigid which makes them feel more comfortable and secure in my ears and gives me a better seal so a better bass and sub bass response. That and the wide bore nozzle so there's never any blocking of the actual IEM's sound.



+1

These tips are awesome. I wish Tennmak had these tips with the stem a tad longer, so far I can't use these tips in few IEMs which have the nozzle longer than average due to this shallow stem.


----------



## ruckus1027 (Apr 3, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> I use the Tennmak (and KZ brand) Whirlwind (aka turbo) on quite a few IEMs. I think its those little silicone fingers that give the unique look that makes the shell just a little bit more rigid which makes them feel more comfortable and secure in my ears and gives me a better seal so a better bass and sub bass response. That and the wide bore nozzle so there's never any blocking of the actual IEM's sound.




I completely agree.  I was feeling them with my fingers the other day to see why they feel snug, and came to the same conclusion.  The "turbo impeller" probably does the trick providing rigidity and yet suppleness in between blades. Yes there's definitely an improvement in sq, i'd also say some soundstage.


Pics if you don't know what a turbo impeller is lol


----------



## oneula

ruckus1027 said:


> I too had issue with fit with the T2.   I was being a noob and had them wired reverse for wearing the wires over the ear.  Then after correcting properly, it sat better but it still wasn't sitting quite right.  I saw someone write about using tennmak turbo tips for them and my god they sit well and fit just right.
> 
> Just a thought.


Thanks
I'll give the Tenmarks and KZ Whirlwings a try

does anyone know the weight difference between the Shozy Hibiki and the TIN Audio T1's
I must be my imagination but the TINs feel heavier and more bulky for some reason


----------



## bsoplinger

Makahl said:


> +1
> 
> These tips are awesome. I wish Tennmak had these tips with the stem a tad longer, so far I can't use these tips in few IEMs which have the nozzle longer than average due to this shallow stem.


I've had this type of issue with other IEMs. My solution… I never use the small size silicone ear tips. My ears are such that its either medium or large. So I have a number of these useless as ear tips at least. I'm sure almost everyone has a similar experience with some size not being used. I turn a small ear tip inside out. This makes it easy to cut off the nozzle sleeve portion from the shell. From experience I've found that cutting the nozzle section into 3 pieces makes spacers that are just long enough to move the Whirlwind style tips away from the body of IEMs with longer nozzles to make them fit well. Perhaps that will work for you too.


----------



## Wiljen

Bartig said:


> A friend sent me to town with the following question: what is currently the best Chinese headphone within a budget of 50 euros/ dollar? I've got the feeling I'm in a loop of Bluedio, Sound Intone and Takstar products I can't get out of.
> 
> He likes:
> - A good soundstage and details
> ...



Superlux 662 Evo or 681 EV should be on the list of things to try out.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Anybody know the Zhiyin Z5000 here? hehe....was about time I write something official. 


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/zhiyin-z5000-tesla-drivers-earphones.22908/reviews


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> A friend sent me to town with the following question: what is currently the best Chinese headphone within a budget of 50 euros/ dollar? I've got the feeling I'm in a loop of Bluedio, Sound Intone and Takstar products I can't get out of.
> 
> He likes:
> - A good soundstage and details
> ...



ISK MDH9000 and all of it's clone/variants (Akai Professional Project 50X, LyxPro HAS-30, freeboss MDH9000, Marantz MPH-2).

If he gets the Akai Professional Project 50X ($24.99 from Amazon), he needs to replace the pads, as the stock pads used on the Akai Professional Project 50X are junk compared to all the other ones. He can buy the OEM pads when he orders the Akai Professional Project 50X:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GDB79T4
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N6DLLMN


----------



## Slater

Makahl said:


> +1
> 
> These tips are awesome. I wish Tennmak had these tips with the stem a tad longer, so far I can't use these tips in few IEMs which have the nozzle longer than average due to this shallow stem.



In those cases, the trick is to install a small o-ring on the tip before mounting the eartip. Keyboard o-rings work perfect, and you can buy a bag of them (ie 100 pcs) for like $0.50.


----------



## Makahl (Apr 3, 2018)

Slater said:


> In those cases, the trick is to install a small o-ring on the tip before mounting the eartip. Keyboard o-rings work perfect, and you can buy a bag of them (ie 100 pcs) for like $0.50.



Thank you! That's fixed my problem using IM-50/02. Although that doesn't work with IEMs like LG QB3 which has the lips' design (pic) different and if you insert an o-ring before mounting the tip there's nothing to secure the eartip, kinda like my problem when using KZ ZS3.

I think the solution is creating a new lip with some UV-glue but I don't have one right now.


----------



## Slater (Apr 3, 2018)

Makahl said:


> Thank you! That's fixed my problem using IM-50/02. Although that doesn't work with IEMs like LG QB3 which has the lips' design (pic) different and if you insert an o-ring before mounting the tip there's nothing to secure the eartip, kinda like my problem when using KZ ZS3.
> 
> I think the solution is creating a new lip with some UV-glue but I don't have one right now.



Yeah, that is a unique lip design. I could see how most tips wouldn't fit that IEM right.

Good idea on the UV glue. I've created my own lips on IEMs before using that method. Actually, you really dont even need a lip if you use UV glue - you can just put 4 small dots at 12, 3, 6, and 9 o'clock. It's just something for the tip to grip onto.

Aliexpress has some nice UV glue I've been using lately. They have different UV glue formulas, specific to the material. One is for plastic (K-303), one for metal (K-302), etc. They're only a few dollars each.


----------



## BattlePope

Interested in picking up a cheap pair of IEMs for portable use (and possibly running). Unfortunately don't have time to read through a 1000+ page thread so could anyone give me 1-3 that I should be looking into getting? Budget is <$15.


----------



## Bartig

BattlePope said:


> Interested in picking up a cheap pair of IEMs for portable use (and possibly running). Unfortunately don't have time to read through a 1000+ page thread so could anyone give me 1-3 that I should be looking into getting? Budget is <$15.


- KZ ED9
- VJJB K4S
- Bluedio T2 if you rather have Bluetooth. Ideal for running.


----------



## SuperLuigi

BattlePope said:


> Interested in picking up a cheap pair of IEMs for portable use (and possibly running). Unfortunately don't have time to read through a 1000+ page thread so could anyone give me 1-3 that I should be looking into getting? Budget is <$15.



Here's a solid list.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...nd-impressions-sharing-reference-list.805930/


----------



## audio123

TY Hi-Z G3 Pro Review. Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/04/ty-hi-z-g3-pro/


----------



## Slater

BattlePope said:


> Interested in picking up a cheap pair of IEMs for portable use (and possibly running). Unfortunately don't have time to read through a 1000+ page thread so could anyone give me 1-3 that I should be looking into getting? Budget is <$15.



What sound signature are you looking for? What genres of music do you listen to? Do you want Bluetooth or not? What source are you planning on using? Do you run in the rain?


----------



## BattlePope (Apr 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> What sound signature are you looking for? What genres of music do you listen to? Do you want Bluetooth or not? What source are you planning on using? Do you run in the rain?



Realized right after I posted it that I should be more specific. I'm not enough of an audiophile to have a specific sound signature that I'm looking for. I currently own a set of Jaycar Pro Monitors (Brainwavz HM5 rebrands) and a pair of Tascam TH-02's; haven't owned/listened to anything else really. Think they both sound pretty good but don't necessarily have enough experience with other headphones to really pick apart the nuances and specific details. If I had to pick - maybe something slightly on the bass-y side but not full blown basshead. I'd defer a sound signature to your good judgement based on what I listen to though. I typically listen to electronic music (e.g., electro-house, deep house, trip hop, EBM, complextro, etc.), hip hop, and classic rock. Definitely don't need Bluetooth but would be kind of nice when I'm running. Would you be able to recommend an IEM with Bluetooth and one without? Planning on using my Galaxy S7 Edge and my computer to power this. No running in the rain for me. I could likely stretch my budget a bit...$30 maybe if it's really worth it? Cheaper the better though; right around $20 would probably be the sweet spot. Should probably mention that while I typically use my Tascam TH-02's in the office, they're not the most comfortable thing in the world for me (even with HM5 pads) since they're slightly too big. Would likely switch between my TH-02's and these new IEM's so comfort is also pretty important. Wouldn't mind replacing my TH-02's in the office completely if these are good enough. So I guess these IEM's could potentially be used for a lot of things - commute (i.e. walking), running, and cubical life.


----------



## Slater (Apr 4, 2018)

BattlePope said:


> Realized right after I posted it that I should be more specific. I'm not enough of an audiophile to have a specific sound signature that I'm looking for. I currently own a set of Jaycar Pro Monitors (Brainwavz HM5 rebrands) and a pair of Tascam TH-02's; haven't owned/listened to anything else really. Think they both sound pretty good but don't necessarily have enough experience with other headphones to really pick apart the nuances and specific details. If I had to pick - maybe something slightly on the bass-y side but not full blown basshead. I'd defer a sound signature to your good judgement based on what I listen to though. I typically listen to electronic music (e.g., electro-house, deep house, trip hop, EBM, complextro, etc.), hip hop, and classic rock. Definitely don't need Bluetooth but would be kind of nice when I'm running. Would you be able to recommend an IEM with Bluetooth and one without? Planning on using my Galaxy S7 Edge and my computer to power this. No running in the rain for me. I could likely stretch my budget a bit...$30 maybe if it's really worth it? Cheaper the better though; right around $20 would probably be the sweet spot. Should probably mention that while I typically use my Tascam TH-02's in the office, they're not the most comfortable thing in the world for me (even with HM5 pads) since they're slightly too big. Would likely switch between my TH-02's and these new IEM's so comfort is also pretty important. Wouldn't mind replacing my TH-02's in the office completely if these are good enough. So I guess these IEM's could potentially be used for a lot of things - commute (i.e. walking), running, and cubical life.



I'm sure you'll get a million opinions about the 'hyped IEM of the week', but honestly for what you're describing I would say the KZ EDR1 for non-bluetooth. It's built like a tank, is dirt cheap, and sounds great for your genres. It run about $4 (yes you read that right), but it sure doesn't sound like a $4 earphone. If you break it, lose it, drop it in a puddle, etc you are out $4.

For bluetooth, the Meizu EP52 is perfect for the genres you mentioned. Great sound (elevated bass), long battery life, superb fit and ergonomics, highly sweat/water resistant (I don't like to use the term waterPROOF because that implies you can swim in it LOL). It has impeccable build quality (like Apple levels or better). It goes on sale from time to time - I paid $30 (on sale) for mine.


----------



## loomisjohnson

good recs by slater; the adax 5-40hz is $9 or so on amazon and great at that price


----------



## Ynot1

I like edr2 which is like edr1. But since I got ES3 I mainly listen to ES3 over edr2. KZ zse is also good, but ES3 sounds the biggest like headphones. For bigger sound I only heard Fiio F9 pro and that is way over budget. More driver is better until it isn't so it is tricky.


----------



## BattlePope (Apr 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> I'm sure you'll get a million opinions about the 'hyped IEM of the week', but honestly for what you're describing I would say the KZ EDR1 for non-bluetooth. It's built like a tank, is dirt cheap, and sounds great for your genres. It run about $4 (yes you read that right), but it sure doesn't sound like a $4 earphone. If you break it, lose it, drop it in a puddle, etc you are out $4.
> 
> For bluetooth, the Meizu EP52 is perfect for the genres you mentioned. Great sound (elevated bass), long battery life, superb fit and ergonomics, highly sweat/water resistant (I don't like to use the term waterPROOF because that implies you can swim in it LOL). It has impeccable build quality (like Apple levels or better). It goes on sale from time to time - I paid $30 (on sale) for mine.



Thanks for the reply! Really appreciate it. Going to go ahead and order me some EDR1's now. What's the best place to get them from? GearBest? I'm assuming shipping time is going to take a while, correct?

While I'm going to go ahead and order the EDR1's, I did have a few quick questions. How do the EDR1's differ from the EDR2's? Think I saw somewhere that the R1's have more a v-shape while the R2's are more neutral? Would you recommend buying aftermarket tips for these or are the stock ones pretty good? When I was looking around and doing some reading, it seems like the ZS3's, Rock Zircon's, and Tennmak Pros were some pretty commonly recommended ones - how do these compare to those? Still going to get the EDR1's but was just curious.

Edit: Very noob question but figured I'd ask...looking at pictures of the EDR1's it almost appears like there is mesh on the back of the monitor. Do these leak sound?

Edit edit: After a bit more reading, I'm thinking about grabbing the EDR1's and the ZS3's (and performing the Slater mod). Shoot, it's only $11 extra bucks (for the ZS3's) and it'd be nice to have a backup so that if I don't have to wait for a month-long ship time if anything happens to a pair.


----------



## Slater (Apr 4, 2018)

BattlePope said:


> Thanks for the reply! Really appreciate it. Going to go ahead and order me some EDR1's now. What's the best place to get them from? GearBest? I'm assuming shipping time is going to take a while, correct?
> 
> While I'm going to go ahead and order the EDR1's, I did have a few quick questions. How do the EDR1's differ from the EDR2's? Think I saw somewhere that the R1's have more a v-shape while the R2's are more neutral? Would you recommend buying aftermarket tips for these or are the stock ones pretty good? When I was looking around and doing some reading, it seems like the ZS3's, Rock Zircon's, and Tennmak Pros were some pretty commonly recommended ones - how do these compare to those? Still going to get the EDR1's but was just curious.
> 
> ...



I recommend ebay or Aliexpress. They are $4 or less there.

Yes, the EDR1's have more a v-shape while the EDR2's are more neutral.

I recommend the stock tips or KZ Starlines (the ones you said - ie on the ZS3, ZS5, ZS6, etc). ou can swap them from another pair of KZs, or you can buy them separately (from ebay or Aliexpress). They are usually less than $1 for a full SML set, but there is a seller on ebay that will sell you qty 15 pairs in any size for $0.99 shipped. So if you know you use M size, you can order 15 pairs of all M size. It's quite a good deal.

The mesh on the back is strictly for looks. They are a closed type IEM. The isolation is very good.


----------



## bsoplinger

loomisjohnson said:


> good recs by slater; the adax 5-40hz is $9 or so on amazon and great at that price


@Slater recommended an IEM called the "adax?" or did auto correction strike again?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have an ADAX-HT06 iem


----------



## Slater

bsoplinger said:


> @Slater recommended an IEM called the "adax?" or did auto correction strike again?



Nope, I don't have that one.

You're thinking of @loomisjohnson


----------



## chinmie

Anyone tried this? The pro is priced around usd 180 while the non-pro around usd 100.. A fellow in etymotic forum said the pro is tuned like ER4XR. 

Here is their frequency response
 

The dotted one is the regular kanas (have more bass than the pro)


----------



## psygeist

So, I received MEMT X5 and Einsear T2.

Initial impression and preferences between MEMT X5, Einsear T2 and FXT90.

Both, MEMT X5 and Einsear T2 have very close soundstage. MEMT X5 has extra warmth and thick mids compared to Einsear T2. Bass is higher in MEMT X5. 

I still prefer FXT90 over these two. Better soundstage and just the right amount of bass, not too much and not so thin. It feels a more composed IEM. But the availability of mic makes MEMT X5 and Einsear T2  a good option. Einsear T2's mic is on left side wire.

ZSR is the most fun out of all these but my ears hurt with the fit.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Really can't go wrong with the D6 from Alpha & Delta.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## peter123

B9Scrambler said:


> Really can't go wrong with the D6 from Alpha & Delta.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​



Great review! I really like these as well and they're definitely one of my all time  favorite sub $100 IEM's.

I really need to get my review done.......


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> Great review! I really like these as well and they're definitely one of my all time  favorite sub $100 IEM's.
> 
> I really need to get my review done.......



Thanks dude. They're indeed quite nice. Looking forward to your review


----------



## Saoshyant

So apparently Rose Technics (makers of the Masya, Mojito, Pudding, Cappucino, BR5, etc) has decided to get into the budget IEM market. https://penonaudio.com/rose-north-forest.html


----------



## HungryPanda

Budget! Rose Mini 6 is awsome if only I didn't keep losing tips


----------



## Saoshyant

Already ordered it, so a couple weeks wait.


----------



## RolledOff

Hi
anybody experience driver flex with Zhiyin Z5000 ?
or is it just my unit?


----------



## Slater

Saoshyant said:


> So apparently Rose Technics (makers of the Masya, Mojito, Pudding, Cappucino, BR5, etc) has decided to get into the budget IEM market. https://penonaudio.com/rose-north-forest.html



Wow, very cool. Always wanted to try a Rose.


----------



## Bartig

RolledOff said:


> Hi
> anybody experience driver flex with Zhiyin Z5000 ?
> or is it just my unit?


How do you notice that?



Slater said:


> Wow, very cool. Always wanted to try a Rose.


Let us know how they are!


----------



## RolledOff

Bartig said:


> How do you notice that?


from the plasticky clicking noises when you insert the iems
i think it's a sign of driver flex


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> How do you notice that?





RolledOff said:


> from the plasticky clicking noises when you insert the iems
> i think it's a sign of driver flex



Yeah, sounds kind of like crinkling or crunching aluminum foil.

It's a well known phenomenom with the ZhiYin Z5000 (and many other IEMs), and is generally due to the way the IEM is vented (allowing positive pressure caused by inserting an IEM to vent and pressure to equalize).

It doesn't usually hurt anything, and lots of headphones and IEMs have flex. Technically, it can cause issues in extreme cases.

It helps if you insert an IEM into your ear slower, and/or use foam eartips.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Yeah, sounds kind of like crinkling or crunching aluminum foil.



If that is what it sounds like then I don't think I have experienced driver flex.  I often get a squishy sound that I thought was from the silicone tips squishing in but then someone told me that was driver flex.  I don't know.  I usually just get it in my right ear where the tip is a slightly tighter fit than the left.


----------



## bsoplinger

Slater said:


> Wow, very cool. Always wanted to try a Rose.


Saw them on an Ali seller and was thinking about these myself. Guess he'll have more than 1 person looking for his impressions.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Yeah, sounds kind of like crinkling or crunching aluminum foil.
> 
> It's a well known phenomenom with the ZhiYin Z5000 (and many other IEMs), and is generally due to the way the IEM is vented (allowing positive pressure caused by inserting an IEM to vent and pressure to equalize).
> 
> ...



Okay.....thats the driver flex thing! 
Hum, did not the tips used can cause the....flex?

(did not happen to me with my 2 pairs of Z5000)


----------



## bsoplinger

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay.....thats the driver flex thing!
> Hum, did not the tips used can cause the....flex?
> 
> (did not happen to me with my 2 pairs of Z5000)


You need a combination of 2 things to happen before driver flex can occur. The chamber of the IEM has to be sealed such that a change in air pressure outside the unit (inside your ear canal) moves the diaphragm. And you need an ear tip that seals well enough that air trapped inside your ear canal as the IEM gets inserted increases. Then you get flex. Since most foamies are still slightly porous they can help prevent it. Inserting the IEM sideways meaning that you use pressure in one direction to slightly deform the ear tip preventing a good seal for most of the insertion distance and let the air escape can be enough to reduce or prevent it for silicone tips.


----------



## RolledOff

Yes, only experienced driver flex when using silicone tips on large dynamic drivers
no flex with foamies



Slater said:


> Yeah, sounds kind of like crinkling or crunching aluminum foil.
> 
> It's a well known phenomenom with the ZhiYin Z5000 (and many other IEMs), and is generally due to the way the IEM is vented (allowing positive pressure caused by inserting an IEM to vent and pressure to equalize).
> 
> ...


----------



## bsoplinger

Not to be silly, but the airplane 'trick' of chewing gum or just moving your jaw with that type of motion to relieve the pressure from altitude changes can help with driver flex if you have a particular IEM that has a lot. You may look silly opening your jaw and moving around your chin but you can learn the magic motion that will be just what your body needs to get rid of the excess air pressure in your ear canal.


----------



## Terran Earthson

The many faced E-mi ci880, alwup upc630, timkoo c630, malloom, etc. 
I found this iem at various ali sellers with a huge price discrepancy ranging from 16-25$. Are they all legit?  Why some sell it almost 9$ cheaper than others? Or cheaper=more chance of fake?


----------



## Bartig

Terran Earthson said:


> The many faced E-mi ci880, alwup upc630, timkoo c630, malloom, etc.
> I found this iem at various ali sellers with a huge price discrepancy ranging from 16-25$. Are they all legit?  Why some sell it almost 9$ cheaper than others? Or cheaper=more chance of fake?


Not sure, but think they really are the same, reading the detailed reviews from the Malloom.


----------



## Slater

Terran Earthson said:


> The many faced E-mi ci880, alwup upc630, timkoo c630, malloom, etc.
> I found this iem at various ali sellers with a huge price discrepancy ranging from 16-25$. Are they all legit?  Why some sell it almost 9$ cheaper than others? Or cheaper=more chance of fake?



Same reason you can buy a bottle of Coca Cola from a variety of sellers, ranging in price from $0.59 to $6 - Capitalism.


----------



## audio123

Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/09/hypersense-hex02/

"The HEX02 is a warm sounding iem with good bass response. It is able to produce a clean sound with reasonable excitement. It has an unique design and comes with a microphone. The Hypersense HEX02 is an affordable iem and offers a moderately detailed sound at its price point."


----------



## psygeist

Out of all of these, MEMT X5, Einsear T2, KZ ZSR, and FXT90, the one most fun to listen to is KZ ZSR. But few songs do show artificial highs. Not a perfect iem but indeed fun to listen to.

Einsear T2 has the least bass but more resolving and extended in the highs. MEMT X5 is warm, easy listening, and indeed good amount resolving. MEMT X5 bass can be boomy sometimes. FXT90 is more composed, it's a safe iem.

Einsear T2 cable can be a nightmare to unravel when entangled. It's a cloth sleeve cable. Extremely pliable. Not much microphonics.

MEMT X5 cable is stiff but pretty to look at. Microphonics is more compared to Einsear T2. However, the magnetized housings and stiffness makes it easier to unwind the cable.

I finally found easy painless fit with KZ ZSR. Using sony hybrid tips not fully sleeved onto the nozzle. This avoids the contact between the internal pointy notch.


----------



## DBaldock9

I saw that @Nymphonomaniac was considering the HotFi SD7, back in February.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ne-DJ-HIFI-Earphones/1922340_32825158212.html

Doing a quick Google search, I'm not seeing any reviews of the SD7.
Have you come across anyone who's bought a set - and has written about their impressions of the sound quality?


----------



## HungryPanda

I actually have a pair of Rythmos SD7 and firstly  I love the fit. The sound is very clear, bass goes low and is tight. highs are beautiful, crystal clear and not sibilant but higher than quite a few of my other iems.


----------



## Bartig

psygeist said:


> Out of all of these, MEMT X5, Einsear T2, KZ ZSR, and FXT90, the one most fun to listen to is KZ ZSR. But few songs do show artificial highs. Not a perfect iem but indeed fun to listen to.
> 
> Einsear T2 has the least bass but more resolving and extended in the highs. MEMT X5 is warm, easy listening, and indeed good amount resolving. MEMT X5 bass can be boomy sometimes. FXT90 is more composed, it's a safe iem.
> 
> ...


I think, come a few weeks or months, the ZSR will be appreciated more and more. They deliver an insane amount of fun with their detail, warm signature, addictive soundstage and deep bass.


----------



## HungryPanda

I forgot to add  SD& has 4 BA + 1 Dynamic driver in each earpiece and have a lot of energy, I love them. There is a SD7 plus model but I have not heard that one. Dsnuts has both I think he mentioned them here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...1d-hybrid-by-peter123-pg2328.586909/page-2299


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> I actually have a pair of Rythmos SD7 and firstly  I love the fit. The sound is very clear, bass goes low and is tight. highs are beautiful, crystal clear and not sibilant but higher than quite a few of my other iems.



Thanks for the reply.  If you also have the LZ A4, how would you compare the sound?


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

HungryPanda said:


> I actually have a pair of Rythmos SD7 and firstly  I love the fit. The sound is very clear, bass goes low and is tight. highs are beautiful, crystal clear and not sibilant but higher than quite a few of my other iems.



100% agreed, I have the same experience!
Nice cable btw.
.


----------



## HungryPanda

I sadly do not possess LZ A4


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DBaldock9 said:


> I saw that @Nymphonomaniac was considering the HotFi SD7, back in February.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ne-DJ-HIFI-Earphones/1922340_32825158212.html
> 
> Doing a quick Google search, I'm not seeing any reviews of the SD7.
> Have you come across anyone who's bought a set - and has written about their impressions of the sound quality?


Yeah.....too pricy for now mate. 
Still eyeing them and reading every impressions I can


----------



## bsoplinger

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah.....too pricy for now mate.
> Still eyeing them and reading every impressions I can


I could maybe convince myself to spend that much if they were available in a color other than that stark white too. It is a shame that you didn't decide to try. I'd like to hear more about them. They seem to have good potential. But as with all things Chi-Fi you never can tell from what you see on the seller's page.


----------



## kova4a

bsoplinger said:


> I could maybe convince myself to spend that much if they were available in a color other than that stark white too. It is a shame that you didn't decide to try. I'd like to hear more about them. They seem to have good potential. But as with all things Chi-Fi you never can tell from what you see on the seller's page.


 You can always grab the SD7 Plus, which is black, but better wait till I get it, so I can tell you if it's worth it. You can't trust anyone

Btw, there is a new black version of the hybrid SD7 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...855.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.62746e83U2o80R


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> I forgot to add  SD& has 4 BA + 1 Dynamic driver in each earpiece and have a lot of energy, I love them. There is a SD7 plus model but I have not heard that one. Dsnuts has both I think he mentioned them here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...1d-hybrid-by-peter123-pg2328.586909/page-2299



Back at the end of 2016, when I began buying earphones and earbuds, on a whim, I ordered the HotFi HM1, which has Dynamic drivers for Bass, and Knowles 30017 Balanced Armature drivers for Treble. Now that I've seen the way that the stores list things, I'm not entirely sure whether the HM1 has 2 Dynamic drivers and 2 Balanced Armature drivers per side, or 4 drivers in total between the two housings. Either way  I think they sound as good as the LZ A4 (with the Black back), and they're more comfortable in my ears.

I'd like to get the LZ A5, but I'm a bit concerned about the reports of the driver level drops, which I've experienced with the LZ A4.


----------



## snip3r77

Anyone's purchase from Ali sale ( nice hck ) shipped ?


----------



## kova4a

Well, in such cases can apply the ancient Chinese proverb "If one is unsure whether the quoted number of drivers are per housing or in total, one should buy iems with uneven number of drivers quoted."


----------



## Slater

kova4a said:


> You can't trust anyone



There are a few people you can trust...


----------



## peter123

DBaldock9 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  If you also have the LZ A4, how would you compare the sound?



Like @HungryPanda mentioned I've got them as well and shared my impressions here (just check the thread title for the correct page):

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...eter123-pg2328.586909/page-2355#post-14164962

In short my impression mirrors his and I'd consider it a very capable pair of IEM's on the same level of performance as the A4 and B400.


----------



## crabdog

DBaldock9 said:


> Back at the end of 2016, when I began buying earphones and earbuds, on a whim, I ordered the HotFi HM1, which has Dynamic drivers for Bass, and Knowles 30017 Balanced Armature drivers for Treble. Now that I've seen the way that the stores list things, I'm not entirely sure whether the HM1 has 2 Dynamic drivers and 2 Balanced Armature drivers per side, or 4 drivers in total between the two housings. Either way  I think they sound as good as the LZ A4 (with the Black back), and they're more comfortable in my ears.
> 
> I'd like to get the LZ A5, but I'm a bit concerned about the reports of the driver level drops, which I've experienced with the LZ A4.


I would advise against the A5. I have experienced the left side failing on a couple of occasions, same as it does on the A4. And just like the A4, "resting" the IEMs for 30 minutes to an hour fixes the issue. The even bigger issue for me though is the sound. I think the A4 sounds better overall, although the A5 is technically superior.

I'm nearing the end of my review (finally) and it should be up over the next couple of days.


----------



## bsoplinger

Does anyone have the SD7 and the SD7+ and can offer a comparison between the two? I'd think that the hybrid would have more sub bass and bass in comparison but its more of a quality comparison I'd prefer to know. It seems like quite the price just for the DD driver in the SD7+ versus the SD7.


----------



## superuser1

bsoplinger said:


> Does anyone have the SD7 and the SD7+ and can offer a comparison between the two? I'd think that the hybrid would have more sub bass and bass in comparison but its more of a quality comparison I'd prefer to know. It seems like quite the price just for the DD driver in the SD7+ versus the SD7.


If i am not mistaken @Dsnuts has both and he did give impressions on the discovery thread.


----------



## peter123

bsoplinger said:


> Does anyone have the SD7 and the SD7+ and can offer a comparison between the two? I'd think that the hybrid would have more sub bass and bass in comparison but its more of a quality comparison I'd prefer to know. It seems like quite the price just for the DD driver in the SD7+ versus the SD7.



The SD7+ doesn't have a DD


----------



## bsoplinger

peter123 said:


> The SD7+ doesn't have a DD


Yeah now that I read what I wrote it sure seems to say that. I was thinking that the use of BA for bass instead of a DD as in the hybrid shouldn't make it that much more expensive but as you observed that's not what I conveyed with my words.


----------



## chinerino

FiiO FH5 will prob outperform anything in the coming months, a FiiO guy allowed me to test their prototype, and safe to say it fixed F9 Pro's issues and out performs FLC new models and other hybrids


----------



## peter123

chinerino said:


> FiiO FH5 will prob outperform anything in the coming months, a FiiO guy allowed me to test their prototype, and safe to say it fixed F9 Pro's issues and out performs FLC new models and other hybrids



LOL! Hype on


----------



## superuser1

peter123 said:


> LOL! Hype on


Why am i not surprised


----------



## Wiljen

chinerino said:


> FiiO FH5 will prob outperform anything in the coming months, a FiiO guy allowed me to test their prototype, and safe to say it fixed F9 Pro's issues and out performs FLC new models and other hybrids



One thing we can say is Fiio has certainly been aggressive in releasing updated products and attentive to customer issues.   Kudos to them on that,  Price tags have been steadily sneaking upward with each new generation though so I will be interested to see if the FH5 drives the price of the F9 down or if it comes in at $200 and leaves the F9 Pro at the $140 mark where it sits now.   I would love to see them push the price envelope as hard as they are pushing the model releases.     Put the FH5 out at the $99 mark and see how many other outfits you can put out of business with it please!


----------



## psygeist

Bartig said:


> I think, come a few weeks or months, the ZSR will be appreciated more and more. They deliver an insane amount of fun with their detail, warm signature, addictive soundstage and deep bass.



Exactly my observations. Fun, detailed (although highs can feel artificial sometimes), warm, soundstage is better, and the sub bass is really well done. I just hope ZS10 will be similar and a bit more than ZSR.


----------



## chinerino

Wiljen said:


> One thing we can say is Fiio has certainly been aggressive in releasing updated products and attentive to customer issues.   Kudos to them on that,  Price tags have been steadily sneaking upward with each new generation though so I will be interested to see if the FH5 drives the price of the F9 down or if it comes in at $200 and leaves the F9 Pro at the $140 mark where it sits now.   I would love to see them push the price envelope as hard as they are pushing the model releases.     Put the FH5 out at the $99 mark and see how many other outfits you can put out of business with it please!





peter123 said:


> LOL! Hype on


The FH5 really outclassed many IEMS imo can even knock out IT04 i feel for its price (quoted around 250USD) Its really good honestly head on fighting IT04


----------



## Wiljen

At around $250 that puts it in a very crowded bracket to compete with,  Several good new, and a lot of pre-owned $350-400 stuff that winds up selling for the $250 range.  It will be interesting for sure.


----------



## jant71

Wiljen said:


> One thing we can say is Fiio has certainly been aggressive in releasing updated products and attentive to customer issues.   Kudos to them on that,  Price tags have been steadily sneaking upward with each new generation though so I will be interested to see if the FH5 drives the price of the F9 down or if it comes in at $200 and leaves the F9 Pro at the $140 mark where it sits now.   I would love to see them push the price envelope as hard as they are pushing the model releases.     Put the FH5 out at the $99 mark and see how many other outfits you can put out of business with it please!



Is the once talked of $199 F9 LTD still a go or no longer coming? If still a thing I think the FH5 is stuck at $249 but might be $200 for Black Friday


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Hey, I'm thinking of getting the Magaosi K3 pro. I want something that is pretty easy to drive and has amazing Sq, don't really have a preferred signature. Any better options in the ~$100 range?


----------



## Wiljen

I'd do the Fiio F9 Pro (if you can find it on sale), brainwavz b150, or the Ibasso IT01 over the K3.    The Magaosi K5 is nice but needs some help in the cable department and is considerably over the $100 mark.


----------



## chinmie

Moondrop Kanas... Niiice... Compliments the Liebesleid nicely. I think it would dethrone the King Pro as my daily on the go IEM


----------



## superuser1

chinmie said:


> Moondrop Kanas... Niiice... Compliments the Liebesleid nicely. I think it would dethrone the King Pro as my daily on the go IEM


Would you be kind enough to give a brief comparison between the two? Thanks


----------



## chinmie

superuser1 said:


> Would you be kind enough to give a brief comparison between the two? Thanks



The Kanas fits my preference better than the King Pro. It's tuned similar to Ety ER4XR (similar "sitting among the players" kind of staging), but with bigger bass and leaner mids (ER4XR still have better resolution on treble). Comparing the King Pro, Kanas, and ER4XR :
Bass: King Pro < Kanas < ER4XR
Mids: ER4XR < Kanas < King Pro
Treble: ER4XR < Kanas < King Pro

Not saying the King Pro is bad in any way (it's great actually), but for my taste the Kanas takes the cake


----------



## bsoplinger

MoshiMoshi said:


> Hey, I'm thinking of getting the Magaosi K3 pro. I want something that is pretty easy to drive and has amazing Sq, don't really have a preferred signature. Any better options in the ~$100 range?


I'd suggest the iBasso IT01 over the Magaosi K3 Pro which I also own if it was a totally blind recommendation. If I knew what type of sound you were looking for or if you preferred dynamic driver or balanced armature produced sound that would perhaps change my answer. Or things like detail over vocals or mids over highs or bass before everything, etc. You get the idea


----------



## peter123

bsoplinger said:


> I'd suggest the iBasso IT01 over the Magaosi K3 Pro which I also own if it was a totally blind recommendation. If I knew what type of sound you were looking for or if you preferred dynamic driver or balanced armature produced sound that would perhaps change my answer. Or things like detail over vocals or mids over highs or bass before everything, etc. You get the idea



What, in your opinion, is the difference between "dynamic driver or balanced armature produced sound"?


----------



## chinmie

bsoplinger said:


> I'd suggest the iBasso IT01 over the Magaosi K3 Pro which I also own if it was a totally blind recommendation. If I knew what type of sound you were looking for or if you preferred dynamic driver or balanced armature produced sound that would perhaps change my answer. Or things like detail over vocals or mids over highs or bass before everything, etc. You get the idea





peter123 said:


> What, in your opinion, is the difference between "dynamic driver or balanced armature produced sound"?



with today's tech, the sound difference between the dynamic and BAs is really blurred that it all comes down to the tuning that's important .


----------



## Wiljen

chinmie said:


> with today's tech, the sound difference between the dynamic and BAs is really blurred that it all comes down to the tuning that's important .



I agree that the above can be true if other factors are used to compensate for a drivers natural tendencies but in a lot of cases you can still hear the difference between dynamics and BA.  Dynamics tend to be associated with better prat and thump while BAs tend to be tighter more digital and clinical sounding.   Both can be made amazing (the Comet or B150 as examples of single BA full range instances) but often you can tell the driver type by the sound signature.


----------



## peter123

chinmie said:


> with today's tech, the sound difference between the dynamic and BAs is really blurred that it all comes down to the tuning that's important .



This is my experience as well.....


----------



## Dobrescu George

peter123 said:


> This is my experience as well.....



Been trying to say this for a while


----------



## psygeist

Rock Zircon arrived. Comparing with MEMT X5, the bass is a little loose on decay. And mids sound compressed, not sure why is it so? I will give some more time to burn-in. Overall, MEMT X5 are more controlled and precise with good enough bass presence.

My preference so far

KZ ZSR = FXT90 > MEMT X5 > Einsear T2 > Rock Zircon

MEMT X5 are just so comfortable and low profile that I can go to sleep listening to them. MEMT X5 can be listened to for longer duration without any noticeable fatigue.


----------



## crabdog

psygeist said:


> Rock Zircon arrived. Comparing with MEMT X5, the bass is a little loose on decay. And mids sound compressed, not sure why is it so? I will give some more time to burn-in. Overall, MEMT X5 are more controlled and precise with good enough bass presence.
> 
> My preference so far
> 
> ...


The X5 is the only IEM from MEMT that I've liked so far. All the others are far too bass-heavy with a muddy midrange.


----------



## bsoplinger

peter123 said:


> What, in your opinion, is the difference between "dynamic driver or balanced armature produced sound"?


I'll echo what others have said. There's an impression of detail with a BA and more of a feeling of bumps and thumps with DD. Both can be great in a well designed IEM and awful when no care was taken.


----------



## HungryPanda

My very first iem was the Unique Melody Miracle, all BA (6 in each earpiece) and I still compare every iem I get to that one


----------



## psygeist

HungryPanda said:


> My very first iem was the Unique Melody Miracle, all BA (6 in each earpiece) and I still compare every iem I get to that one


I have both, Miracle and Merlin. I almost always prefer Merlin over Miracle. The bass in Merlin is much better to me.


----------



## peter123

bsoplinger said:


> I'll echo what others have said. There's an impression of detail with a BA and more of a feeling of bumps and thumps with DD. Both can be great in a well designed IEM and awful when no care was taken.



Ok, personally  I'm not able to detect any absolute differences between the two. In my experience it's all about the tuning. YMMV, and obviously does in this case.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Have you heard of Dunu Falcon-C? 

Straight from China, with a great price and amazing comfort / Build quality  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/04/Dunu-Falcon-C-Clear-Vivid-Personal.html


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> Ok, personally  I'm not able to detect any absolute differences between the two. In my experience it's all about the tuning. YMMV, and obviously does in this case.



One major difference - BA IEMs = no driver flex


----------



## Dobrescu George

Slater said:


> One major difference - BA IEMs = no driver flex



Somewhat agreed on this one 

Basically 

Dynamic - needs venting to not have driver flex 

BA - needs venting to not have too much void, most BA doesn't have venting if BA only design, thing which leads to void. 

Some users don't mind either, some don't mind both, while some users mind both. 

I am bothered by flex if it is a lot of it, and by void if it is strong, some users might not mind them either way, my brother doesn't even notice either, while my girl got hurt by void once, but she doesn't mind flex.


----------



## 424358

Dobrescu George said:


> Have you heard of Dunu Falcon-C?
> 
> Straight from China, with a great price and amazing comfort / Build quality
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/04/Dunu-Falcon-C-Clear-Vivid-Personal.html


I love CNT. My jvcs have CNT. Bass is so good and love the sound sig. I’ll be getting the falcon-c when I get the money. They look great


----------



## bsoplinger

misterchao said:


> I love CNT. My jvcs have CNT. Bass is so good and love the sound sig. I’ll be getting the falcon-c when I get the money. They look great


What is CNT?


----------



## B9Scrambler

bsoplinger said:


> What is CNT?



Carbon nanotube.


----------



## crabdog

Is it an upgrade to the LZ A4? Well, yes, no, kinda! 
https://primeaudio.org/lz-a5-review/


----------



## audio123

HiBy R3 Review is up! Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/16/hiby-r3


----------



## bsoplinger

audio123 said:


> HiBy R3 Review is up! Enjoy reading!
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/16/hiby-r3


That's on a pre-production review unit, correct?


----------



## audio123

bsoplinger said:


> That's on a pre-production review unit, correct?


Yeap it is pre-production review unit!


----------



## psygeist (Apr 16, 2018)

KZ ZS10 seems to be getting good reviews. Still waiting for mine.

Update on MEMT X5 and FXT90. My fiance received her MEMT X5. She likes the sound signature of FXT90. So that's pretty much how I perceive. FXT90 has better soundstage and it's a more composed iem overall. However, she finds MEMT X5 more comfortable. Sure enough, MEMT X5 are indeed the most comfortable out of the bunch I have. Low profile makes it perfect for late night bed time listening.

Out of MEMT X5, Rock Zircon, Einsear T2, FXT90, KZ ZSR. I find reaching out to MEMT X5 most of the time for long duration listening. MEMT X5 has slight midbass bump. FXT90 is better in detailing and soundstage when compared to MEMT X5 but can be fatiguing for extended listening. FXT90 is more balanced. Dual driver tuning is fantastic. Coming to the most fun IEM but also one of the least comfortable, KZ ZSR it is.

Rock Zircon is ok. It's V shaped signature may be good for some people but the detailing ain't that great. Bass is good. I do not find it more entertaining. Einsear T2 is more towards neutral sound, but the narrow soundstage is not complementary to the signature. These two iems are not much to my liking for the moment.


----------



## groucho69

audio123 said:


> Yeap it is pre-production review unit!



Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Slater

psygeist said:


> Rock Zircon is ok. It's V shaped signature may be good for some people but the detailing ain't that great. Bass is good. I do not find it more entertaining. Einsear T2 is more towards neutral sound, but the narrow soundstage is not complementary to the signature. These two iems are not much to my liking for the moment.



I think as long as the Zircon is listed on Audiobudget as 5-star, people are going to keep buying them not knowing they are not deserving of that rating. I'm sure 2 years from now there will still be people buying the Zircon thinking they must be stellar, only to be dissapointed when they receive them.

I know that's where many if not all of the Zircon purchases in the year (or 2) have been coming from.

They really need to be bumped down to a 3.5/5 on that site IMO. There's sooo much better stuff out there now.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Slater said:


> I think as long as the Zircon is listed on Audiobudget as 5-star, people are going to keep buying them not knowing they are not deserving of that rating. I'm sure 2 years from now there will still be people buying the Zircon thinking they must be stellar, only to be dissapointed when they receive them.
> 
> I know that's where many if not all of the Zircon purchases in the year (or 2) have been coming from.
> 
> They really need to be bumped down to a 3.5/5 on that site IMO. There's sooo much better stuff out there now.


I was one of those people who bought it (albeit super cheap, at least) because of his 5 star rating and full recommandation. As soon as I got them and fired up some songs, I was immediately disappointed. They sounded absolutely horrendous and gross compared to my RE400 and Urbanfun Hifi. They came off as a hollow and poorly-executed v-shaped signature. I thought I had bad ears or something because of how much people practically worshipped them. The only thing they’re good for are their nice eartips. Otherwise, they’re stuck in drawer hell for the foreseeable future.


----------



## audio123

groucho69 said:


> Sounds like a winner.


Yea. The form factor, sound quality and software are great at its price point.


----------



## taygomi

im looking for some iems with a higher impedance (more than 32ohm).
are there some that u would recommend. price could be up to 20$


----------



## crabdog

taygomi said:


> im looking for some iems with a higher impedance (more than 32ohm).
> are there some that u would recommend. price could be up to 20$


Slightly over your budget ($29) and an earbud, but the HE 150Pro (150 ohms) is excellent value: https://penonaudio.com/he-150pro.html


----------



## HungryPanda

taygomi said:


> im looking for some iems with a higher impedance (more than 32ohm).
> are there some that u would recommend. price could be up to 20$


 Do you mean iem or earbud?


----------



## psygeist

Slater said:


> I think as long as the Zircon is listed on Audiobudget as 5-star, people are going to keep buying them not knowing they are not deserving of that rating. I'm sure 2 years from now there will still be people buying the Zircon thinking they must be stellar, only to be dissapointed when they receive them.
> 
> I know that's where many if not all of the Zircon purchases in the year (or 2) have been coming from.
> 
> They really need to be bumped down to a 3.5/5 on that site IMO. There's sooo much better stuff out there now.


Yeah, no way near 5. 3.5 looks good. 



SilverLodestar said:


> I was one of those people who bought it (albeit super cheap, at least) because of his 5 star rating and full recommandation. As soon as I got them and fired up some songs, I was immediately disappointed. They sounded absolutely horrendous and gross compared to my RE400 and Urbanfun Hifi. They came off as a hollow and poorly-executed v-shaped signature. I thought I had bad ears or something because of how much people practically worshipped them. The only thing they’re good for are their nice eartips. Otherwise, they’re stuck in drawer hell for the foreseeable future.


Tips are nice. Craftsmanship is good too. But the sound is not up to the others in same bracket.


----------



## taygomi

HungryPanda said:


> Do you mean iem or earbud?



An Iem would be nicer


----------



## oneula

"Slightly over your budget ($29) and an earbud, but the HE 150Pro (150 ohms) is excellent value: https://penonaudio.com/he-150pro.html"

I picked that earbud up and wasn't impressed, might need a burn in or new tips(don;'t know what) 
but it didn't sound very good 
weird shape too.


----------



## audio123

Go green! 

Noble Sage
Campfire Audio Andromeda
Acoustune HS1503 AL


----------



## crabdog

oneula said:


> "Slightly over your budget ($29) and an earbud, but the HE 150Pro (150 ohms) is excellent value: https://penonaudio.com/he-150pro.html"
> 
> I picked that earbud up and wasn't impressed, might need a burn in or new tips(don;'t know what)
> but it didn't sound very good
> weird shape too.


Not sure if it's a quality issue, personal preference or something else but I think it sounds very good for the money. Maybe it's to do with ear anatomy - I find that earbuds change sound drastically depending on insertion depth and angle etc. I use mine with the stock foams.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> Not sure if it's a quality issue, personal preference or something else but I think it sounds very good for the money. Maybe it's to do with ear anatomy - I find that earbuds change sound drastically depending on insertion depth and angle etc. I use mine with the stock foams.



If you start wearing them sideways, you'll get more consistency.


----------



## ZYReady

Ahmad313 said:


> Have you audition the FD01 and compare them with the FX1100 and FW01 ,???


Just got my FD01. Will give a short impression of it soon. Maybe a comparing between FW01 and FX1100 as well!


----------



## tnelmo

taygomi said:


> im looking for some iems with a higher impedance (more than 32ohm).
> are there some that u would recommend. price could be up to 20$



I am considering the QKZ DM300 which is 96 Ohm and has a good rating on Vidal's site.  I want a higher impedance IEM for the Zishan Z2, which reportedly has a higher impedance output.  It's only $6.01 at Fasttech.  Unfortunately, I still haven't seen any reviews on the DM300 paired with the Z2.


----------



## Slater (Apr 17, 2018)

tnelmo said:


> I am considering the QKZ DM300 which is 96 Ohm and has a good rating on Vidal's site.  I want a higher impedance IEM for the Zishan Z2, which reportedly has a higher impedance output.  It's only $6.01 at Fasttech.  Unfortunately, I still haven't seen any reviews on the DM300 paired with the Z2.



I would be willing to bet that was supposed to be 9.6ohms (wherever you saw that 96ohm figure). I have a number of QKZ IEMs (including the DM200 as well as the DM300s predecessor the W1 Pro), and they are all 16ohm and under.


----------



## psygeist

So it looks like my observations about Rock Zircons are pretty spot on with the review on aproear.co.uk
http://www.aproear.co.uk/rock-zircon/
Rock Zircon—a strange unnatural sound with exaggerated, pounding bass, thin (though clear) treble and no midrange whatsoever. Lots of folks seem to love these, so maybe it’s me.

And I quite agree on the rating for Swing IE800 which I received today. Been listening to these for a while. I love the soundstage and airiness.
http://www.aproear.co.uk/swing-ie800/

How is BossHiFi B3? It looks pretty and the review on aproear is good too.


----------



## DBaldock9

psygeist said:


> So it looks like my observations about Rock Zircons are pretty spot on with the review on aproear.co.uk
> http://www.aproear.co.uk/rock-zircon/
> Rock Zircon—a strange unnatural sound with exaggerated, pounding bass, thin (though clear) treble and no midrange whatsoever. Lots of folks seem to love these, so maybe it’s me.
> 
> ...



The BossHiFi B3 (original model with brown cable) was one of the first earphones I ordered from AliExpress, in late-Summer of 2016.
I really like the way the B3 sounds (it's a smooth and _comfortable_ sound, especially with acoustic instruments & vocals).
Since I wear my earphones & earbuds with the cable over-the-ear, the angled nozzles on the B3 make them a bit harder to fit - but they're small & smooth, so they're comfortable in the ear.


----------



## Ahmad313

ZYReady said:


> Just got my FD01. Will give a short impression of it soon. Maybe a comparing between FW01 and FX1100 as well!


It will be really helpful ,  thanks .


----------



## tnelmo

Slater said:


> I would be willing to bet that was supposed to be 9.6ohms (wherever you saw that 96ohm figure). I have a number of QKZ IEMs (including the DM200 as well as the DM300s predecessor the W1 Pro), and they are all 16ohm and under.



You may be right, and with your extensive knowledge in audio, I would never wager against you.   I was just going from the specs shown on both Fasttech and Aliexpress listings.  The QKZ W3 uses the same housing and claims 96 Ohms as well.  Do you suppose there's any way to verify this?


----------



## Slater

tnelmo said:


> You may be right, and with your extensive knowledge in audio, I would never wager against you.   I was just going from the specs shown on both Fasttech and Aliexpress listings.  The QKZ W3 uses the same housing and claims 96 Ohms as well.  Do you suppose there's any way to verify this?



Well, you could ask @Vidal, since he owns it from the review he did. He could test the impedance quite easily.

I would trust him and his ability to physically measure it, over Aliexpress/Fasttech descriptions (which are notoriously inaccurate).

If you can't directly get a hold of Vidal via PM, get in touch with @loomisjohnson, as he has ways to get in touch with Vidal.


----------



## taygomi

Would be amazing if the qkz have 96OHM. Are there no other (affordable) IEMs with high impedance, just earbuds?


----------



## tnelmo

Slater said:


> Well, you could ask @Vidal, since he owns it from the review he did. He could test the impedance quite easily.
> 
> I would trust him and his ability to physically measure it, over Aliexpress/Fasttech descriptions (which are notoriously inaccurate).
> 
> If you can't directly get a hold of Vidal via PM, get in touch with @loomisjohnson, as he has ways to get in touch with Vidal.



Thanks for the suggestion.  I'll try to contact @Vidal to see if he is willing to test the impedance.


----------



## tnelmo

taygomi said:


> Would be amazing if the qkz have 96OHM. Are there no other (affordable) IEMs with high impedance, just earbuds?



I don't know, but I have been searching for some higher impedance IEMs for a while now.  Hopefully we'll get an answer as to whether the 96 Ohm claim is correct on the QKZ DM300 and QKZ W3.  They are the only ones I've seen with that higher impedance claim.


----------



## weedophile

tnelmo said:


> I don't know, but I have been searching for some higher impedance IEMs for a while now.  Hopefully we'll get an answer as to whether the 96 Ohm claim is correct on the QKZ DM300 and QKZ W3.  They are the only ones I've seen with that higher impedance claim.


Man, if something sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## Wiljen

Campfire Comet is 48 Ohm and does require a fair amount of power to really push them.  Not exactly a Chi-fi, but one of the few iems over 32Ohm I know of and about the only single BA I know of at 48 Ohm.


----------



## audio123

TFZ Tequila 1 Review. Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/19/tfz-tequila-1/


----------



## r2muchstuff

tnelmo said:


> I don't know, but I have been searching for some higher impedance IEMs for a while now.  Hopefully we'll get an answer as to whether the 96 Ohm claim is correct on the QKZ DM300 and QKZ W3.  They are the only ones I've seen with that higher impedance claim.



Here are some with 32 and above ohm rating:

SoundMagic E80       64 ohm

VSonic VSD2 S        40 ohm

VSonic GR07 Classic    40 ohm

VSonic GR07 Bass      40 ohm

Havi B3 Pro v1         32 ohm

HiFiMan RE 400      32 ohm

i.Valux Hybrid             32 ohm

i.Valux Hybrid Wood    32 ohm

96 Ohm would be a nice option.


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> TFZ Tequila 1 Review. Enjoy reading!
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/19/tfz-tequila-1/


Nice review ,  this iem has a  open back or that is only design,???


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> TFZ Tequila 1 Review. Enjoy reading!
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/19/tfz-tequila-1/


Nice review ,  this iem has a  open back or that is only design,???


----------



## B9Scrambler

Ahmad313 said:


> Nice review ,  this iem has a  open back or that is only design,???



Semi-open back


----------



## riffrafff

audio123 said:


> TFZ Tequila 1 Review. Enjoy reading!
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/19/tfz-tequila-1/




I can't decide what these look the most alike;  bio-hazard signs or fishing reels.


----------



## mbwilson111

riffrafff said:


> I can't decide what these look the most alike;  bio-hazard signs or fishing reels.



Fishing reels!


----------



## Saoshyant

I think I’d take the radioactive over the Spider-Man web shooter


----------



## luedriver

with all this talk of higher impedance iems, Idk if anyone mentioned monk ie biggie, which has 80ohm resistance

ve monk ie smalls have 24 ohm


----------



## taygomi

Are these known here?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...071.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.7c765c8aLe8aE1

They are looking pretty interessting.


----------



## Wiljen

What do you need a CPU in your headphone for?


----------



## taygomi

Wiljen said:


> What do you need a CPU in your headphone for?


ive no idea at all.



luedriver said:


> with all this talk of higher impedance iems, Idk if anyone mentioned monk ie biggie, which has 80ohm resistance
> 
> ve monk ie smalls have 24 ohm



ae says so, i dont know if this is legit


----------



## Wiljen

The picture is really odd on that one as it says 2 ba in the description but it sure looks like a dynamic and maybe two in the shell.  Reminds me a lot of a Mogco review sample I got from Gear awhile back that was one of the darkest things I have heard to date.


----------



## audio123

Ahmad313 said:


> Nice review ,  this iem has a  open back or that is only design,???


semi open-back!


----------



## superuser1

Has anyone posted this earlier?
LINK




*Specification:                                                                                                           *

*1. *Product Name: *audbos k5* In Ear Earphone
*  2.* Type: In-ear  
*  3. *Model:* k5
  4.* Impedance: 32Ω 
*  5.* Earphone sensitivity: 100dB/mW
*6.* Frequency range: 20-40KHz
*7.* Interface: 3.5mm 
*8.* Cable Length: 1.2m
*  9. *Color: *Silvery Color
 10.*Whether with mic: No
* 11.*Earphone plug type: Line type
*12.*Earphone Interface Type: *MMCX*
*13.*Drive unit:* 2DD+2BA Hybrid *drive unit 
*14.*Whether with earphone upgrade cable: Yes


----------



## metabaron

InAndOut said:


> I'm comparing it to the LZ A4, Ostry KC06A, Macaw GT100s, Klipsch S4. Yes I have other MMCX cords, but was very pleased with the stock cable, much better than the A4. This cable took a month from China, but is worth it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074DW6KNH/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 especially for the price.
> 
> I wasn't pleased on first hearing, trying the other "filters" before settling on the installed grey one and setting it down to burn in. I'm a firm believer of burn in for BAs. Over several days the sound really settled in and I plan on purchasing more for my wife, who is using the KC06A's and I know they will break soon, and my mother. That's how good I think these IEMs are. I've used them daily now for three months and there isn't a scratch on them and I've abused them thoroughly. I also have a BT module from Plussound with MMCX connector that I switch back and forth with and the MMCX connection on the IEM is perfect, snug and slightly difficult to get off but allows for easy spin.
> 
> ...


It seems that Monoprice sells a very similar (looks almost identical) cable on their website for $29 and you get it from the US (I am thinking of getting it). By the way, I also have the MP80 and I agree with your assessment. It was an impulse buy for me and I am super happy with it, I get US warranty, and I love how they sound.


----------



## robervaul

TFZ SECRET GARDEN series: 3BA 6BA 12BA


----------



## liquidrats

robervaul said:


> TFZ SECRET GARDEN series: 3BA 6BA 12BA


Hmmmm TFZ and BA drivers??? Hmmmmmm


----------



## superuser1

robervaul said:


> TFZ SECRET GARDEN series: 3BA 6BA 12BA


Now that is something id like to try! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luedriver

taygomi said:


> ae says so, i dont know if this is legit



https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=23

their own site also says the same

haven't tried them myself, as I'm not a fan of the over ear cable iems


----------



## tnelmo

tnelmo said:


> I don't know, but I have been searching for some higher impedance IEMs for a while now.  Hopefully we'll get an answer as to whether the 96 Ohm claim is correct on the QKZ DM300 and QKZ W3.  They are the only ones I've seen with that higher impedance claim.





luedriver said:


> with all this talk of higher impedance iems, Idk if anyone mentioned monk ie biggie, which has 80ohm resistance
> 
> ve monk ie smalls have 24 ohm




I received a PM from @loomisjohnson who states:  "looking at the dm300 i'd venture with 99.99% certainty that slater is correct--a 96o impedance would be impracticable." 

In addition to AE and Fasttech, I've since found other websites which also claim the DM300 has 96 Ohms, Banggood, aleanna.net, newegg, and Lazada.  Perhaps this is a case of bad information given and being repeated by every seller.  Unless someone who owns them is able and willing to test them, I don't guess we'll know for sure.  

Regarding the 80 Ohm Monk IE Biggie, another member said they sound similarly on the Zishan Z2 as with another DAP.  I believe the Biggies and Smalls cost around $60 for the set.

I'm wondering if one of those impedance matching dongles is the only way to use IEMs (especially those with BA) with the Zishan Z2.  The thought of an additional piece of equipment does not appeal.


----------



## tnelmo

r2muchstuff said:


> Here are some with 32 and above ohm rating:
> 
> SoundMagic E80       64 ohm
> 
> ...




Thanks for this list.  Someone else reminded me of the Monk IE Biggies at a claimed 80 Ohms.


----------



## Cinder

I got a new brand for you guys called Lark Studios. They're a Chinese brand who is planning on releasing a 10-BA IEM called the LSX. They just relieved my review embargo of their prototype LSX they sent me, so check it out here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lark-studios-review-impression-discussions-and-thread.877609/


----------



## oneula

The HE 150Pros are 150 ohm and not bad they aren't IEMs though
I didn't have any success with the famous Soundmagic 10 and 80 series I think they need some tip rolling


----------



## Wiljen

tnelmo said:


> I'm wondering if one of those impedance matching dongles is the only way to use IEMs (especially those with BA) with the Zishan Z2.  The thought of an additional piece of equipment does not appeal.



There is a resistor mod that many of us have done on the Walnut F1 that lowers the output of the op-amp and makes it easier to use higher senstivity lower impendance IEMs with the F1.  Take a look at the walnut thread here.
I'd be almost sure something similar could be done across the correct legs of the opamp on the Z2 with similar results.


----------



## KainHighwind

Hi, sorry for being OP, but do you know any cheap tips with is similar to comply T400! Thanks.


----------



## maxxevv

KainHighwind said:


> Hi, sorry for being OP, but do you know any cheap tips with is similar to comply T400! Thanks.



You mean T400 clones?  

There are loads of them cheap on Aliexpress: 

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=&SearchText=t400+ear+tips

Just make sure you specify your size and colour when you order them. If you're unsure which shop to order from, look for the ones with the highest number of orders.


----------



## KainHighwind

maxxevv said:


> You mean T400 clones?
> 
> There are loads of them cheap on Aliexpress:
> 
> ...



Yes I mean T400 clones. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## tnelmo (Apr 23, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> There is a resistor mod that many of us have done on the Walnut F1 that lowers the output of the op-amp and makes it easier to use higher senstivity lower impendance IEMs with the F1.  Take a look at the walnut thread here.
> I'd be almost sure something similar could be done across the correct legs of the opamp on the Z2 with similar results.



Yes, I've read that.  Though I don't understand all the modding stuff with the Walnuts and Zishans, I read it all with fascination.  Someone posted a photo of a mod on the Zishan Z2 forum (now closed) that shows a 100 ohm resistor placed on the output jack.  ​https://www.head-fi.org/threads/brand-new-zishan-z2-dsd-player-ak-4490-link-to-order-firmware-update-page-1.854463/page-31​.  This is not something I can do. ​  And I'm not sure those dongles do what I thought or hoped they would do anyway, though a debate seems to continue. 

In other forums, some have suggested connecting an amp with a <1 Ohm output impedance when using low impedance IEMs and especially the multi-BA phones.  If I understand what I've read correctly, the Walnut F1 amp also has 100 Ohm output impedance, so perhaps the Topping NX1S or similar with a near zero ohm output.  Can anyone verify that this is a workable solution?  Still, the thought of an additional piece of equipment doesn't appeal.


----------



## Zerohour88

tnelmo said:


> Yes, I've read that.  Though I don't understand all the modding stuff with the Walnuts and Zishans, I read it all with fascination.
> Someone posted a photo of a mod on the Zishan Z2 forum (now closed) that shows a 100 ohm resistor placed on the output jack.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/brand-new-zishan-z2-dsd-player-ak-4490-link-to-order-firmware-update-page-1.854463/page-31
> .  This is not something I can do. ​  And I'm not sure those dongles do what I thought or hoped they would do anyway, though a debate seems to continue.
> ...



isn't that a capacitor? or is there some other resistor I'm missing?


----------



## audio123

HiBy R3 Review up on both my website and Head-Fi! 

Website: https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/16/hiby-r3/
Headi-Fi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hiby-r3.23059/reviews#review-20193


----------



## I2ecreate

How is the UI for the R3? It seems pretty laggy and not fluid from the promo videos on their kickstarter website.


----------



## tnelmo

Zerohour88 said:


> isn't that a capacitor? or is there some other resistor I'm missing?



LOL, so I guess there's a difference?  When I saw the poster's comment about an output mod, it reminded me of a photo with something attached to the output jack of a Z2.  I'm a noob.  Sorry.  

So, my question remains about the viability/usability of the Z2/<1 Ohm output amp/multi-BA combo.   Any info would be appreciated, as I haven't the funds or desire to do a lot of trial and error.


----------



## Zerohour88

tnelmo said:


> LOL, so I guess there's a difference?  When I saw the poster's comment about an output mod, it reminded me of a photo with something attached to the output jack of a Z2.  I'm a noob.  Sorry.
> 
> So, my question remains about the viability/usability of the Z2/<1 Ohm output amp/multi-BA combo.   Any info would be appreciated, as I haven't the funds or desire to do a lot of trial and error.



uh, it'll be better if you study up on basic electronics first before attempting such mods. Capacitors and resistors are 2 very different things. Most common I've seen on Zishan is the OP-AMP rolling to change the sound sigs. 

Get the most definite guide to lowering the output impedance and get handy with a soldering iron (practice first on cheap boards). If you just need to do one thing, the community (both here and on the Zishan/Walnut WaZE FB group) should be quite useful in providing you with a foolproof guide. You can definitely find your answer there (they use the Zishan for everything).


----------



## audio123

I2ecreate said:


> How is the UI for the R3? It seems pretty laggy and not fluid from the promo videos on their kickstarter website.


I find it smooth but not as fluid as the R6!


----------



## tnelmo

Zerohour88 said:


> uh, it'll be better if you study up on basic electronics first before attempting such mods. Capacitors and resistors are 2 very different things. Most common I've seen on Zishan is the OP-AMP rolling to change the sound sigs.
> 
> Get the most definite guide to lowering the output impedance and get handy with a soldering iron (practice first on cheap boards). If you just need to do one thing, the community (both here and on the Zishan/Walnut WaZE FB group) should be quite useful in providing you with a foolproof guide. You can definitely find your answer there (they use the Zishan for everything).



I really appreciate your suggestion, however, you have missed the point of my post.  As I stated in the post with the offending photo, modding is not something I can do.  My question involved a portable headphone amplifier.  Perhaps I could have stated it more clearly....


----------



## Zerohour88

tnelmo said:


> I really appreciate your suggestion, however, you have missed the point of my post.  As I stated in the post with the offending photo, modding is not something I can do.  My question involved a portable headphone amplifier.  Perhaps I could have stated it more clearly....



ah, so basically you have a Zishan Z2 and wants a solution to lower the impedance value so that the noise floor is reduced/eliminated? yeah, if you set the Z2 as output/DAC only and connect it to an amp with lower value, it will work exactly like you want it (other than modding, of course). 

One of the appeal of Zishan/Walnut to earbud fans was the ridiculous driving power at very low price to power the glut of 150+ ohm earbuds coming out, so they've released each model with that fanbase in mind (the Walnut makers also make such earbuds, IIRC)


----------



## Detectit (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes i know... I am late at the game.

I Received the Tinaudio T2.
What a big surprise really like them. Rich and full sound with no loss of detail. 

But how do you wear them? I saw different ways to wear them. It's a bit odd shape.


----------



## Skullophile

Something to try to make your universals have the perfect seal...
When you insert the iem use the other hand to pull the top of the outside part your ear upwards so you get less blockage and can insert the tip a little further. This gives a deeper insertion and a more ciem like fit. Increasing bass response. If you do it and hear bone conductivity when you walk around you have a perfect seal like a Ciem. This is why many claim ciems sound better than universals.


----------



## Skullophile

Also a big part of why there is a huge difference in how we all hear bass in iems.


----------



## demo-to

Did anyone ordered the *MEIZU LIVE* 4 BA IEM?
It comes with Knowles BA drivers and changeable tuning filters.
Has someone already impressions to share?

I could only find this little review:
https://www.xiaomitoday.com/meizu-live-review-high-end-headphones-priced-1299-yuan-206/


----------



## snip3r77

demo-to said:


> Did anyone ordered the *MEIZU LIVE* 4 BA IEM?
> It comes with Knowles BA drivers and changeable tuning filters.
> Has someone already impressions to share?
> 
> ...



May I know is there a difference between so in and Knowles? Both will help you get to Rome?


----------



## demo-to

snip3r77 said:


> May I know is there a difference between so in and Knowles? Both will help you get to Rome?


Honestly, I do not know.
My intention was to ask whether someone can share sound impressions on the Meizu Live. Maybe this was not clearly expressed by me. Can you share impressions?


----------



## tnelmo

Zerohour88 said:


> ah, so basically you have a Zishan Z2 and wants a solution to lower the impedance value so that the noise floor is reduced/eliminated? yeah, if you set the Z2 as output/DAC only and connect it to an amp with lower value, it will work exactly like you want it (other than modding, of course).
> 
> One of the appeal of Zishan/Walnut to earbud fans was the ridiculous driving power at very low price to power the glut of 150+ ohm earbuds coming out, so they've released each model with that fanbase in mind (the Walnut makers also make such earbuds, IIRC)



Yes.  And I've heard it drives 150+ ohm earbuds spectacularly.  I appreciate your answer.    

I just found an old posting in the Walnut forum that provided an exact answer.  Apparently, my eyes glazed over when seeing a FR chart, as I don't really understand them.  Anyway, here is part of the post by @hakuzen :

"but it also can be used for other purposes.. for example, with the walnut V2. nx1 (2Vrms) doesn't boost the walnut (3.3Vrms at 64Ω, low distortion, in headphones out). but it does boost the line-out of the walnut (0.33Vrms), which have better response than its headphones out. you get less power than walnut's phones out, but also an output impedance of 0.1Ω (instead of walnut's 100Ω) and wider and flatter frequency response. so it can be better paired with low_impedance/high_sensitivity phones"





Apparently, through many many searches, I had not used the correct search terms to find this old post.  It answers my question perfectly.   Quite stupidly, I was fixated on the 100 Ohm output of the headphone out, and wasn't thinking correctly that one uses the line out instead for a separate amplifier.  Again, noob.


----------



## Zerohour88

tnelmo said:


> Yes.  And I've heard it drives 150+ ohm earbuds spectacularly.  I appreciate your answer.
> 
> I just found an old posting in the Walnut forum that provided an exact answer.  Apparently, my eyes glazed over when seeing a FR chart, as I don't really understand them.  Anyway, here is part of the post by @hakuzen :
> 
> ...



Haha, I was wondering why you were confused with using separate amp for Zishan/Walnut. Yes, you usually use the LO for an amp (bypasses the internal amp circuit). if you use the normal output, you'd be double-amping, which is not really optimal.

I once tested the X7ii and was like "wait, why is this so weak" and finally realize I've used the LO instead of the normal output. Heck, even forgot to turn the high gain on when testing an HD660S, which was kinda stupid.


----------



## audio123

Enjoy reading the review on Campfire Audio Comet! 

Comparisons with QDC Neptune. Brainwavz B400, Mee Audio Pinnacle P1!

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/23/campfire-comet/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/campfire-audio-comet.23039/reviews#review-20230


----------



## tnelmo

Zerohour88 said:


> Haha, I was wondering why you were confused with using separate amp for Zishan/Walnut. Yes, you usually use the LO for an amp (bypasses the internal amp circuit). if you use the normal output, you'd be double-amping, which is not really optimal.
> 
> I once tested the X7ii and was like "wait, why is this so weak" and finally realize I've used the LO instead of the normal output. Heck, even forgot to turn the high gain on when testing an HD660S, which was kinda stupid.



I'm glad it's not only me have senior moments.


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> Enjoy reading the review on Campfire Audio Comet!
> 
> Comparisons with QDC Neptune. Brainwavz B400, Mee Audio Pinnacle P1!
> 
> ...


Excellent review ,


----------



## chinmie

audio123 said:


> Enjoy reading the review on Campfire Audio Comet!
> 
> Comparisons with QDC Neptune. Brainwavz B400, Mee Audio Pinnacle P1!
> 
> ...



I was wondering how do you see the comet compared to the TFZ King Pro, especially in SQ and soundstage?


----------



## demo-to (Apr 27, 2018)

Meizu Live - 4BA, changeable tuning filters, MMCX

I ordered it just right now at Gearbest for 203 USD (might some vouchers available to reduce the price further).
Could not resist because it is so attractive to me! 

Gonna share some first impressions when I received it.


----------



## demo-to (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1604599.html


----------



## Wiljen

I reviewed the Flow awhile back and it was good but overpriced when compared with the other things in its market segment.  I am a bit concerned here too that the Live at $200 has to compete on even footing with the Comet (Campfire) the B400 (Brainwavz), F9 Pro (Fiio), A4(LZ) , Quad (OneMore) and the K5 (Magaosi) in that price range which is pretty stiff competition for sure.  If it can compete and win against those, then it will be a darn good effort on Meizu's part.


----------



## psygeist

Finally, received TRN V20 and KZ ZS10. Still trying to find best fit


----------



## youngarthur

psygeist said:


> Finally, received TRN V20 and KZ ZS10. Still trying to find best fit


I tried a few different ear tips, and finally settled on foam, now fit fine, no movement, no falling out.


----------



## HungryPanda

Kz ZS10 made me use large starlines whereas I usually use medium


----------



## Markolav

I ordered Urbanfun Hifi Mark II from Aliexpress, any owners here?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Markolav said:


> I ordered Urbanfun Hifi Mark II from Aliexpress, any owners here?


ya. a classic


----------



## Markolav

loomisjohnson said:


> ya. a classic



Can you describe the sound?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Markolav said:


> Can you describe the sound?


we have a more detailed review on our site (link below), but in general i'd describe them as neutral/balanced with a large airy 3d soundstage; bass is tight and goes fairly deed; good clarity


----------



## Strife622

Hello all,

Wondering if i could get a quick recommendation on a pair of headphones.

I'm looking to upgrade or lateral move at least from my current favs the LyxPro-Has 30/Marantz MPH-2/Akai 50x.

Looking for closed back.

Either 

SIVGA sv006
MSUR N650

Trying to spend under $150

Thanks guys


----------



## Markolav

loomisjohnson said:


> we have a more detailed review on our site (link below), but in general i'd describe them as neutral/balanced with a large airy 3d soundstage; bass is tight and goes fairly deed; good clarity



Thanks for the review, im looking forward to try those.


----------



## crabdog

Strife622 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Wondering if i could get a quick recommendation on a pair of headphones.
> 
> ...


You're much more likely to get helpful answers in the Chinese headphone thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/

There's also a review of the N650 on my blog (link in my sig below). I love the sound of the N650 but I have the version with the weird earpads which hurt my ears after a while. I really ought to dig them out and do some testing with other pads.


----------



## bsoplinger

I think this would be a good thread to ask…

I've seen mention of the bass mod for the TIN Audio T2 of covering the ear side bass port with micropore tape or other tape with a small hole in it to increase the bass of these. Why? I feel that they have plenty enough bass now. Or could it be that between a deep insertion depth and my choice of ear tip that I'm covering the port already and effectively have the mod without intentionally trying for it?


----------



## chinmie

bsoplinger said:


> I think this would be a good thread to ask…
> 
> I've seen mention of the bass mod for the TIN Audio T2 of covering the ear side bass port with micropore tape or other tape with a small hole in it to increase the bass of these. Why? I feel that they have plenty enough bass now. Or could it be that between a deep insertion depth and my choice of ear tip that I'm covering the port already and effectively have the mod without intentionally trying for it?



Because not everyone have the same taste or preference. I too don't feel the need for the mod, especially if using it with balanced cable, but i understand that for some people the T2 will come off as bass light


----------



## vladstef

bsoplinger said:


> I think this would be a good thread to ask…
> 
> I've seen mention of the bass mod for the TIN Audio T2 of covering the ear side bass port with micropore tape or other tape with a small hole in it to increase the bass of these. Why? I feel that they have plenty enough bass now. Or could it be that between a deep insertion depth and my choice of ear tip that I'm covering the port already and effectively have the mod without intentionally trying for it?



Could be the case, front vents on IEMs are always tricky. They are however much better than not having them imho, driver flex is anoying and these kind of IEMs pressurize your ear canal a bit too much.
You can test how much your particular ears are covering the hole, try holding them with hand in certain positions and if the sound changes you will know what position/angle to avoid. The difference won't be as drastic as fully sealing the hole, keep that in mind.


----------



## audio123

Ahmad313 said:


> Excellent review ,


Thank you. Appreciate it. 


chinmie said:


> I was wondering how do you see the comet compared to the TFZ King Pro, especially in SQ and soundstage?


 The King Pro is more full-bodied. The Comet is cleaner with a higher level of details retrieval. The King Pro has a bigger soundstage, Cheers!


----------



## Strife622

crabdog said:


> You're much more likely to get helpful answers in the Chinese headphone thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/
> 
> There's also a review of the N650 on my blog (link in my sig below). I love the sound of the N650 but I have the version with the weird earpads which hurt my ears after a while. I really ought to dig them out and do some testing with other pads.




Ah sorry about that, I'll ask over there. Thanks for info though!


----------



## bsoplinger

I'm starting to see the Rose North Forest appearing on Aliexpress.com now in case anyone didn't want to or couldn't order from Penon


----------



## stryed

bsoplinger said:


> I'm starting to see the Rose North Forest appearing on Aliexpress.com now in case anyone didn't want to or couldn't order from Penon


That's where i got mine. Always had trouble with paypal. Worried about sound stage though!


----------



## chinmie

audio123 said:


> Thank you. Appreciate it.
> The King Pro is more full-bodied. The Comet is cleaner with a higher level of details retrieval. The King Pro has a bigger soundstage, Cheers!



The comet seems sound more like the Moondrop Kanas based on your description. Thanks!


----------



## audio123

chinmie said:


> The comet seems sound more like the Moondrop Kanas based on your description. Thanks!


I have not tried the Kanas yet unfortunately. No problem!


----------



## crabdog

My take on the Hifi Boy OSV3 - a fine debut for the company: https://primeaudio.org/hifi-boy-osv3-review/


----------



## audio123

My review on the Xduoo X20! Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/26/xduoo-x20/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-x20.22868/reviews#review-20258


----------



## mbwilson111

audio123 said:


> My review on the Xduoo X20! Enjoy reading!



As the owner of an Xduoo X3 (rockboxed),  I am amazing that Xduoo keeps producing nice looking players with more and more advanced features yet still has been unable or unwilling to implement gapless play.  I saw no mention of it in your review... or did I miss it?


----------



## audio123

mbwilson111 said:


> As the owner of an Xduoo X3 (rockboxed),  I am amazing that Xduoo keeps producing nice looking players with more and more advanced features yet still has been unable or unwilling to implement gapless play.  I saw no mention of it in your review... or did I miss it?


----------



## B9Scrambler

The T1 from TinAudio continues to show that Chinese brands offer great value;

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## Adide

Anyone know about these?
Seller claims 6 Knowles ba per side - possible or too good to be true?

New hotfi HM9 Stereo bass Ear Hook Earphones 6BA Drive Unit DIY HIFI Monitor DJ Customized Earphone With MMCX interface
http://s.aliexpress.com/IrYbamAN?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## trumpethead

bsoplinger said:


> I'm starting to see the Rose North Forest appearing on Aliexpress.com now in case anyone didn't want to or couldn't order from Penon



I'm a bit concerned about the fit, comfort and the isolation of RNF based on the pics I've seen. Usually that shape does not fit me well. Curious about them though...Any thoughts?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Adide said:


> Anyone know about these?
> Seller claims 6 Knowles ba per side - possible or too good to be true?
> 
> New hotfi HM9 Stereo bass Ear Hook Earphones 6BA Drive Unit DIY HIFI Monitor DJ Customized Earphone With MMCX interface
> http://s.aliexpress.com/IrYbamAN?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard



It is never about the number of drivers, but about the quality of them... 

Something with 20 drviers can still sound much worse than a single dynamic driver if not done well...


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> As the owner of an Xduoo X3 (rockboxed),  I am amazing that Xduoo keeps producing nice looking players with more and more advanced features yet still has been unable or unwilling to implement gapless play.  I saw no mention of it in your review... or did I miss it?



Pretty sure the new X3+ has gapless


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Pretty sure the new X3+ has gapless



I did  not know there was a new X3+

So, they do know how to implement gapless.


----------



## leetpuma (Apr 30, 2018)

Has anyone tried any of the Noise Canceling IEM's from china?
Do you guys have any thoughts on the quality of the ANC? (I am more interested in ANC than Sound Quality)
And the quality of the ANC versus Bose/Sony?

I was specifically looking at the:
xiaomi 3.5mm ANC IEM's ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Xia...face-In-Ear-Mic-Line-Control/32845184436.html )
2018 Bluedio TN Bluetooth ANC Neckband IEM ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...cancelling-Neckband-earphone/32853401479.html )

Thanks to anyone that might have some knowledge on the subject!


----------



## Slater (Apr 30, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I did  not know there was a new X3+
> 
> So, they do know how to implement gapless.



Yeah, looks nice assuming they keep up with the firmware. They’ve already stopped updating the Nano, which supposedly still has a number of bugs in the most current firmware.

I wish the X3+ had higher Bluetooth than 4.0 though. Also, not sure how they are managing 13hr battery life, when it uses the same 2000mAh battery as the original X3. The new version has more powerful amplification, more powerful DAC/processor, bigger (color) screen, EQ, Bluetooth, etc. All with 3+ more hours of battery life vs the original X3 with the same size battery. Sounds too good to be true, as all of those things gobble up lots of battery power.

Regardless, here’s more info, including specs:

https://www.xtenik.com/xduoo-x3-ii-lossless-music-player/


----------



## Slater

leetpuma said:


> Has anyone tried any of the Noise Canceling IEM's from china?
> Do you guys have any thoughts on the quality of the ANC? (I am more interested in ANC than Sound Quality)
> And the quality of the ANC versus Bose/Sony?
> 
> ...



Not sure about Xiaomi, but Bluedio’s ANC technology on the T4S is totally worthless, so I would say they have a long way to go.

Honestly, ANC on IEMs doesn’t make much sense. There’s plenty of IEMs that have excellent isolation. And add foam tips, and you’d be lucky to hear a freight train right next to your head.

I don’t see much value in the extra bulk of ANC mics, the reliance on battery-powered control boxes for the processor and electronics, the reduction in sound quality, etc?


----------



## SweetEars

paulindss said:


> Anyone here that lives in Asia and Will receive the trn v20 in some days ?


sometimes i receive items ordered from aliexpress in 5-6 days... sometmes longer.. it depends on the courier used


----------



## crabdog

leetpuma said:


> Has anyone tried any of the Noise Canceling IEM's from china?
> Do you guys have any thoughts on the quality of the ANC? (I am more interested in ANC than Sound Quality)
> And the quality of the ANC versus Bose/Sony?
> 
> ...


There are some very good Chinese ANC IEMs in the sub $100 bracket, like the DECOKA DK100 and iDeaUSA V205 (the latter is also manufactured in China despite the name). Reviews are on my blog in the link below.

How they compare to Bose and Sony I can't say as it's been too long since I tried either to remember accurately.


----------



## demo-to

Adide said:


> Anyone know about these?
> Seller claims 6 Knowles ba per side - possible or too good to be true?
> 
> New hotfi HM9 Stereo bass Ear Hook Earphones 6BA Drive Unit DIY HIFI Monitor DJ Customized Earphone With MMCX interface
> http://s.aliexpress.com/IrYbamAN?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


I did. IMO not well tuned. I would not recommend it from a sonically view. There are better offers for 10 USD. 
Bought it at a time when I wrongly thought the more drivers installed the better sound you get.


----------



## Adide

demo-to said:


> I did. IMO not well tuned. I would not recommend it from a sonically view. There are better offers for 10 USD.
> Bought it at a time when I wrongly thought the more drivers installed the better sound you get.



That bad, huh?

If you have the time I would like to hear more details.

Thanks for the heads up anyway.


----------



## demo-to

Adide said:


> That bad, huh?
> 
> If you have the time I would like to hear more details.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up anyway.


It's been a while and this only got minutes of listening time as it was so bad for my taste. I remember a veiled and muffled sound lack of clearance. 
Sorry, that is all I remember. 
I had another 6BA the same time which where far better - the Rhythmas Super SD6 but only in direct comparison. Received the Rose Mini6 yesterday. Sonically this is what I was expecting from a 6 BA IEM AND in this price bracket. Unfortunately, I have the 2nd time quality issues ootb with one side.


----------



## superuser1

demo-to said:


> It's been a while and this only got minutes of listening time as it was so bad for my taste. I remember a veiled and muffled sound lack of clearance.
> Sorry, that is all I remember.
> I had another 6BA the same time which where far better - the Rhythmas Super SD6 but only in direct comparison. Received the Rose Mini6 yesterday. Sonically this is what I was expecting from a 6 BA IEM AND in this price bracket. Unfortunately, I have the 2nd time quality issues ootb with one side.


I still have the SD 6 and was wondering if you could do a mini comparison with the Rose Mini6 when you have the time. Thanks


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Not sure about Xiaomi, but Bluedio’s ANC technology on the T4S is totally worthless, so I would say they have a long way to go.
> 
> Honestly, ANC on IEMs doesn’t make much sense. There’s plenty of IEMs that have excellent isolation. And add foam tips, and you’d be lucky to hear a freight train right next to your head.
> 
> *I don’t see much value in the extra bulk of ANC mics*, the reliance on battery-powered control boxes for the processor and electronics, the reduction in sound quality, etc?



Well not until you have flown the crying baby express.


----------



## HungryPanda

Got my NiceHck HK6's today and they sound great OOTB. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ature-Detachable-Detach-MMCX/32855827580.html


----------



## demo-to

superuser1 said:


> I still have the SD 6 and was wondering if you could do a mini comparison with the Rose Mini6 when you have the time. Thanks


Sorry, it is too long time in between, to give a proper comparision.
The Mini6 is a logical improvement over the Mini2 I also own. Take the Mini2 reviews...add more clarity, better end to end extension, more  refinement on each  note, keep the balanced and quite natural character and you have an imagination of the Mini6 sonically. I like. 
But, first pair I received had a broken bass BA unit on the left unit ootb. I had to return. Second pair makes vibration noises at higher volumes again on the left side - again ootb. Going to return this, too. But sonically I am very impressed. In fact I am going to sell all my other IEM because the Mini6 unites the strentghs of my collection to the level I was looking for a long time.


----------



## HungryPanda

+1 for the Rose Mini6


----------



## Slater (May 1, 2018)

groucho69 said:


> Well not until you have flown the crying baby express.



haha, true.

Perhaps if the attentive parents would try feeding the baby, it wouldn't cry


----------



## adkiller

demo-to said:


> Meizu Live - 4BA, changeable tuning filters, MMCX
> 
> I ordered it just right now at Gearbest for 203 USD (might some vouchers available to reduce the price further).
> Could not resist because it is so attractive to me!
> ...



Can't wait to read your impressions. Looks like a legit TOTL killer for once.


----------



## peter123 (May 1, 2018)

I was seriously considering the HK6 then I realized that this case with my "best" IEM's (the ones that I actually use and tbh I don't even use all of these) is probably worth $4.000 in MSRP and came to the conclusion that I don't really need another one 





Instead I spent the day putting proper cables (some of the older ones I've never even tried with balanced cables) and tips on them all. In a way I feel that I've gotten quite a few new IEM's just through new pairings (new sources, tips and cables).

The ASG-1PLUS balanced from multiple sources I've never tried it with before was a revelation to me and the find of the day 

Edit: Oops  this was supposed to go in the Discovery thread, well well ........


----------



## superuser1

peter123 said:


> I was seriously considering the HK6 then I realized that this case with my "best" IEM's (the ones that I actually use and tbh I don't even use all of these) is probably worth $4.000 in MSRP and came to the conclusion that I don't really need another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that toolbox.. which one is it?


----------



## peter123

superuser1 said:


> Damn that toolbox.. which one is it?



It's one of three really  

They're all slightly different and generic, cheap ones that you should be able to find in any department store for like $10.


----------



## Ahmad313

peter123 said:


> I was seriously considering the HK6 then I realized that this case with my "best" IEM's (the ones that I actually use and tbh I don't even use all of these) is probably worth $4.000 in MSRP and came to the conclusion that I don't really need another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice box ,  and which one is your most favourite iem,  the Big Dipper or,???


----------



## peter123

Ahmad313 said:


> Nice box ,  and which one is your most favourite iem,  the Big Dipper or,???



Yeah, the Big Dipper is ahead of every other IEMs that I own with quite clear margin. It's pretty crowded behind them though with the A4, B400, ASG 1PLUS, A5, SD7, SA 6, Rockets.....


----------



## sect44 (May 2, 2018)

Post edited to not break the rules. Sorry.


----------



## Slater (May 2, 2018)

sect44 said:


> Just bought blah blah and they sound amazing with Sony WM1A. Clear and rich sound with tons of detail and open vocal with extended but never fatiguing highs. Very good overall tuning, balanced and very very musical. Bass is lacking just a bit but it's ok.  Excellent cable and nice looking. I'm impressed. Now I'm interested in their 6BA oferring .. Oh my...



See the link in my signature friend...


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> haha, true.
> 
> Perhaps if the attentive parents would try feeding the baby, it wouldn't cry



Should have updated the firmware


----------



## HerrXRDS

How does the new GR07 with detachable cable stack up against some of the favorites. like the T2 or IT01 ? I loved the sound signature of the old Vsonics including the VDS5S and VDS3, but damn things were built like crap, bought more of them than I can count and they kept breaking. The only pair still working is a VDS5S on it's last leg and it's still my favorite, the only thing that comes close is ZS6 which is my daily driver, clearer sound but a little to sibilant. I was hoping the ZS10 to fix the sibilance problem, they did but it's a different sound signature, to me the VDS5 sound so much more lively compared to ZS10. 

A GR07 with detachable cable seems tempting, a VSD5 with detachable cable would be even better. Is the new GR07 worth it? Any better alternatives with similar sound signature?


----------



## Slater (May 2, 2018)

HerrXRDS said:


> How does the new GR07 with detachable cable stack up against some of the favorites. like the T2 or IT01 ? I loved the sound signature of the old Vsonics including the VDS5S and VDS3, but damn things were built like ****, bought more of them than I can count and they kept breaking. The only pair still working is a VDS5S on it's last leg and it's still my favorite, the only thing that comes close is ZS6 which is my daily driver, clearer sound but a little to sibilant. I was hoping the ZS10 to fix the sibilance problem, they did but it's a different sound signature, to me the VDS5 sound so much more lively compared to ZS10.
> 
> A GR07 with detachable cable seems tempting, a VSD5 with detachable cable would be even better. Is the new GR07 worth it? Any better alternatives with similar sound signature?



The current version of the VSD5S does have a removable cable (standard MMCX).

I definitely agree though - VSonics have pitiful build quality. At least with the removable cable versions, it's one less thing you have to worry about.


----------



## chickenmoon

HerrXRDS said:


> How does the new GR07 with detachable cable stack up against some of the favorites. like the T2 or IT01 ? I loved the sound signature of the old Vsonics including the VDS5S and VDS3, but damn things were built like ****, bought more of them than I can count and they kept breaking. The only pair still working is a VDS5S on it's last leg and it's still my favorite, the only thing that comes close is ZS6 which is my daily driver, clearer sound but a little to sibilant. I was hoping the ZS10 to fix the sibilance problem, they did but it's a different sound signature, to me the VDS5 sound so much more lively compared to ZS10.
> 
> A GR07 with detachable cable seems tempting, a VSD5 with detachable cable would be even better. Is the new GR07 worth it? Any better alternatives with similar sound signature?



I could get a GR07 Classic 2017 MMCX for very cheap recently so I bought it to check it out and to me IT01 is clearly superior in every way. I don't think they are a good choice in the £/$100ish range today, treble is particularly horrible IMO and perceived clarity is for me way below the IT01, CH9T, A15s, EN700s or Kings.


----------



## snip3r77

Just received my

Pt15
T2
And Tfz King


----------



## chinmie

snip3r77 said:


> Just received my
> 
> Pt15
> T2
> And Tfz King



Nice, those three are some of my favourites


----------



## HerrXRDS

Slater said:


> The current version of the VSD5S does have a removable cable (standard MMCX).



Are you sure there's a version with removable cables? Cause I've searched everywhere and couldn't find one. The regular version does look like it has removable connectors, but it doesn't. 



chickenmoon said:


> I could get a GR07 Classic 2017 MMCX for very cheap recently so I bought it to check it out and to me IT01 is clearly superior in every way. I don't think they are a good choice in the £/$100ish range today, treble is particularly horrible IMO and perceived clarity is for me way below the IT01, CH9T, A15s, EN700s or Kings.



Thanks. Looks like I won't be buying another GR07 then, I'll give the IT01 a try, EN700s also looks interesting.


----------



## Slater (May 3, 2018)

HerrXRDS said:


> Are you sure there's a version with removable cables? Cause I've searched everywhere and couldn't find one. The regular version does look like it has removable connectors, but it doesn't.



I could have sworn mine were. I thought it was one of the changes in the newest “improved” version.

I just checked mine, and it appears to be affixed like you said (but I’m not 100% sure). I have so many IEMs, it’s hard to keep them all straight sometimes. I don’t want to pull mine so hard checking, that I rip the cable out.

This is a photo of the VSD5S I found online:




Also, in this photo you can clearly see the MMCX jack inside the body of the IEM at the bottom (it looks like a gold letter “M”):





If it was me, I would contact LendMeUrEars, one of the main VSonic dealers, and verify about the removable cable. That’s who I bought mine from.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Original VSD3/3S models had a proprietary MMCX but they were notoriously unreliable so they ditched the removable cables and fixed them in place on future 3, 3S, and all VSD5 models.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Original VSD3/3S models had a proprietary MMCX but they were notoriously unreliable so they ditched the removable cables and fixed them in place on future 3, 3S, and all VSD5 models.



Good to know. Thanks for clearing that up B9!


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Alpha & Delta D3. Great value.
https://primeaudio.org/alpha-delta-d3-review/


----------



## Markolav (May 4, 2018)

Just received Urbanfun Hifi Mark II (beryllium black). Almost shockingly good sound for the price indeed. To my ears they are not as bright sounding or lean in bass as some people say, there is a slight warm tint in the sound. Good all-around IEMs.


----------



## audio123

Review on the NS-2 Composer! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/30/ns2-composer/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns-2-composer.22871/reviews#review-20275


----------



## Colors

chickenmoon said:


> I could get a GR07 Classic 2017 MMCX for very cheap recently so I bought it to check it out and to me IT01 is clearly superior in every way. I don't think they are a good choice in the £/$100ish range today, treble is particularly horrible IMO and perceived clarity is for me way below the IT01, CH9T, A15s, EN700s or Kings.



Hm, I actually have the GR07 Bass Edition 2017 MMCX which I particularly like when used in combination with Shure olive tips and DFR. Nice extension to the sub-bass with good mid-bass quantity which doesn't bleed into the mid-vocals and a tamed treble (with the foam tips). It's one of my favourite IEMs for relaxing because of its super laid-back and warm signature and fairly wide soundstage.

I have a pair of IT01 coming in which I can do a comparison with when they arrive. I paid USD170 actually after the import duties + taxes and shipping and I thought the GR07BE were worth every penny. For me, it was a clear upgrade from the RE-400.


----------



## Holypal

Colors said:


> Hm, I actually have the GR07 Bass Edition 2017 MMCX which I particularly like when used in combination with Shure olive tips and DFR. Nice extension to the sub-bass with good mid-bass quantity which doesn't bleed into the mid-vocals and a tamed treble (with the foam tips). It's one of my favourite IEMs for relaxing because of its super laid-back and warm signature and fairly wide soundstage.
> 
> I have a pair of IT01 coming in which I can do a comparison with when they arrive. I paid USD170 actually after the import duties + taxes and shipping and I thought the GR07BE were worth every penny. For me, it was a clear upgrade from the RE-400.



Please do compare IT01 and GR07BE.  I have GR07C, and wish to know whether to get a pair of IT01 or not.


----------



## Colors

Holypal said:


> Please do compare IT01 and GR07BE.  I have GR07C, and wish to know whether to get a pair of IT01 or not.



Will do!


----------



## mbwilson111

Markolav said:


> Just received Urbanfun Hifi Mark II (beryllium black). Almost shockingly good sound for the price indeed. To my ears they are not as bright or lean in bass as some people say, there is a slight warm tint in the sound. Good all-around IEMs.



I have the same ones  beryllium black.  Definitely shockingly good.  With a good seal they are not bass light.  I can't remember if I am using the stock tips or not.


----------



## Markolav

mbwilson111 said:


> I have the same ones  beryllium black.  Definitely shockingly good.  With a good seal they are not bass light.  I can't remember if I am using the stock tips or not.



Im using stock tips and the seal is just about perfect. I would not call them bass-heavy either, pretty neutral sounding in overall.


----------



## Holypal

The Moondrop Kanas Pro is on aliexpress. Diamond-like-Carbon driver with metal housing.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moo...FI-Monitor-Earphones-Earplug/32869004880.html


----------



## lucasbrea

Holypal said:


> The Moondrop Kanas Pro is on aliexpress. Diamond-like-Carbon driver with metal housing.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moo...FI-Monitor-Earphones-Earplug/32869004880.html


Woww they look shiny like the new campfire Atlas


----------



## groucho69

lucasbrea said:


> Woww they look shiny like the new campfire Atlas



No that's not possible. Only KZ copies....


----------



## peter123

Holypal said:


> The Moondrop Kanas Pro is on aliexpress. Diamond-like-Carbon driver with metal housing.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moo...FI-Monitor-Earphones-Earplug/32869004880.html



Those looks gorgeous! Have you read any impressions of them?


----------



## Holypal

peter123 said:


> Those looks gorgeous! Have you read any impressions of them?



I don't have them. Only read some comments in Chinese.  It looks very promising. Wide soundstage and nature.  It's the second edition after some said the original Kanas have too much bass.


----------



## peter123

Holypal said:


> I don't have them. Only read some comments in Chinese.  It looks very promising. Wide soundstage and nature.  It's the second edition after some said the original Kanas have too much bass.



Thanks! Can't deny I'm tempted....


----------



## Bartig (May 4, 2018)

Holypal said:


> The Moondrop Kanas Pro is on aliexpress. Diamond-like-Carbon driver with metal housing.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moo...FI-Monitor-Earphones-Earplug/32869004880.html


B-E-A-Utiful!


----------



## Slater

Holypal said:


> The Moondrop Kanas Pro is on aliexpress. Diamond-like-Carbon driver with metal housing.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moo...FI-Monitor-Earphones-Earplug/32869004880.html



Looks nice. DLC coated PEEK. Should be excellent performance.

I can't tell from this graph which line is the Pro version (the solid or the dashed). Anyone know?


----------



## Holypal

Slater said:


> Looks nice. DLC coated PEEK. Should be excellent performance.
> 
> I can't tell from this graph which line is the Pro version (the solid or the dashed). Anyone know?



Solid line is Pro, which has less bass than the original version (in dash line).


----------



## HungryPanda

Here we go ")


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm, Hifi Boy is aiming quite high.  Both the Dream and OS V3 seem to have good initial reviews, and they also have https://penonaudio.com/hifi-boy-oe8.html


----------



## eggnogg

moondrop ciem prototype


----------



## oneula

Dobrescu George said:


> IT01 is a really nice Chinese IEM, since iBasso comes from China
> 
> I have posted my review on IT-01 from iBasso. It is a lovely IEM which I can really get behind and support, as for its 100$ price, it really amazes in every single way possible!
> 
> ...




can anyone compare this iBasso IT01 ($100) to the Campfire Audio Comets? ($199)
I have the Campfire Comets but have been seeing all these recs for the iBasso IT01s 
Both are single BAs but the iBasso uses a graphene diafram


----------



## chinmie

Holypal said:


> The Moondrop Kanas Pro is on aliexpress. Diamond-like-Carbon driver with metal housing.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moo...FI-Monitor-Earphones-Earplug/32869004880.html



i have the regular Kanas and it's great...now I'm tempted with this one..but i got info that the Kanas Pro is tuned similar to ER4XR. might be redundant for me.


----------



## chinmie

Holypal said:


> I don't have them. Only read some comments in Chinese.  It looks very promising. Wide soundstage and nature.  It's the second edition after some said the original Kanas have too much bass.



i don't think the original have too much bass. in fact the TFZ King Pro has bigger and deeper bass compared to the Kanas. the Kanas is more balanced, more forward mids and treble than the King Pro, although the King Pro have a bit more extension on treble range


----------



## superuser1

chinmie said:


> i don't think the original have too much bass. in fact the TFZ King Pro has bigger and deeper bass compared to the Kanas. the Kanas is more balanced, more forward mids and treble than the King Pro, although the King Pro have a bit more extension on treble range


The sound stage on the King Pros are insane!!


----------



## superuser1

oneula said:


> can anyone compare this iBasso IT01 ($100) to the Campfire Audio Comets? ($199)
> I have the Campfire Comets but have been seeing all these recs for the iBasso IT01s
> Both are single BAs but the iBasso uses a graphene diafram


Comet is a single BA
IT01 is a single Dynamic driver (Graphene).


----------



## chinmie (May 4, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> The sound stage on the King Pros are insane!!



Yup! For EDM and movies especially, i love the King Pro. For more intimate sound i switch with the Kanas and ER4XR

I see that you have the IT01  how do you rate it with the King Pro?


----------



## Dobrescu George

oneula said:


> can anyone compare this iBasso IT01 ($100) to the Campfire Audio Comets? ($199)
> I have the Campfire Comets but have been seeing all these recs for the iBasso IT01s
> Both are single BAs but the iBasso uses a graphene diafram



IT-01 has one of the best value/price ratio from what I've touched in this price area. Only very few stand a chance, like E3000, FiiO F9Pro and a few others, but IT-01 is remarkably good even for higher prices in detail and resolution. It is really warm though, which works for some, but not for all. 

At 200USD, Comets already fight with Falcon-C from Dunu, and by then it'll be a whole another story. 

You can cross-reference my Falcon-C review with someone's input on Comets to get a better idea, at least until I manage to review a comet. 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/04/Dunu-Falcon-C-Clear-Vivid-Personal.html


----------



## superuser1

chinmie said:


> Yup! For EDM and movies especially, i love the King Pro. For more intimate sound i switch with the Kanas and ER4XR
> 
> I see that you have the IT01  how do you rate it with the King Pro?


For $100, the IT01s are a great pair of iems to have. They dont have the stage nor the extensions at both ends like the King Pro. IMO the sub bass is killer on the King Pros, sometimes a bit too much  The IT01s give a great musical sound signature overall. It doesnt go as deep as the King Pro but is no slouch in that department, just not as good as the King Pros. Additionally they are light as a feather and sometimes its difficult to feel them in your ears.


----------



## chinmie

superuser1 said:


> For $100, the IT01s are a great pair of iems to have. They dont have the stage nor the extensions at both ends like the King Pro. IMO the sub bass is killer on the King Pros, sometimes a bit too much  The IT01s give a great musical sound signature overall. It doesnt go as deep as the King Pro but is no slouch in that department, just not as good as the King Pros. Additionally they are light as a feather and sometimes its difficult to feel them in your ears.



Thank! I got a feeling it sounds a bit similar to the King Pros. Is it more flushed/smaller size on the ears? I might pick them up if it does to wear them inside helmet


----------



## superuser1 (May 4, 2018)

chinmie said:


> Thank! I got a feeling it sounds a bit similar to the King Pros. Is it more flushed/smaller size on the ears? I might pick them up if it does to wear them inside helmet


Yes it definitely a more flushed and inserted fit. I think it would fit inside the helmet though i still havent tried it.


----------



## guiffre

Anyone have any thoughts on what would be the best overall choice if I had to pick just one sub-$250US here?

My shortlist so far is:

1) Campfire Comet
2) LZ A4
3) THZ King Pro
4) Brainwaves B400
5) MEIZU Live Quads (not much info out there on these yet I realize)

Any input is totally welcome and I'm certainly not adverse to expanding the list above if there's anything that's a no-brainer I should've considered.


----------



## HungryPanda

The NiceHck HK6 is rather good


----------



## crabdog

guiffre said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on what would be the best overall choice if I had to pick just one sub-$250US here?
> 
> My shortlist so far is:
> 
> ...


Hifi Boy OSV3


----------



## guiffre

HungryPanda said:


> The NiceHck HK6 is rather good



This looks fantastic, however, it's a hair above my price-range. Would you consider it almost double what the Hifi Boy OSV3 costs?


----------



## HungryPanda

Never heard a HiFiBoy earphone


----------



## guiffre

crabdog said:


> Hifi Boy OSV3



Nice. These look really interesting. I'd never heard of Hifi Boy.

Do you happen to know how they would stack up against the iBasso iT03, or THZ King Pro?


----------



## thejoker13

guiffre said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on what would be the best overall choice if I had to pick just one sub-$250US here?
> 
> My shortlist so far is:
> 
> ...


I have several of the iem's on your list, but they're vastly different sounding earphones. It would be easier to make a recommendation for you, if we knew what you were looking for in a sound signature.


----------



## guiffre

thejoker13 said:


> I have several of the iem's on your list, but they're vastly different sounding earphones. It would be easier to make a recommendation for you, if we knew what you were looking for in a sound signature.



Apologies, I should've made that clear.

My aim is for this IEM to be for everyday/on-the-go use. Something that can achieve relatively decent isolation would be preferable.

I usually lean towards more neutral sounding gear (I really like the Senheiser HD600s for reference), however, I wouldn't be adverse to a sound signature that was more colorful so long as it's also musical. My plan would be to pair whatever I purchase with an entry-level DAP in the $200 range that I'll also be buying. I do own an Advanced Audio Accessport but unfortunately it just died.

The only deal-breaker for me would be to avoid relatively narrow soundstages and lack of instrument separation.

Hope that helps. Really appreciate the input.


----------



## RodRevenge

Looking for a <$20 iem That Works well with metal music mainly for gym purposes, anu advice guys?


----------



## thejoker13

guiffre said:


> Apologies, I should've made that clear.
> 
> My aim is for this IEM to be for everyday/on-the-go use. Something that can achieve relatively decent isolation would be preferable.
> 
> ...


I would recommend the Brainwavz B400 to you with your requests considered. They're a quad BA, and I find the isolation to be EXCELLENT!! The sound signature is very balanced with a nice balance between neutral and musical. I also consider their staging and instrument separation to be some of their most redeeming qualities. In my opinion, they're great at their price point. Good luck on your search and I hope you get alot of enjoyment from whichever iem you choose!


----------



## thejoker13

RodRevenge said:


> Looking for a <$20 iem That Works well with metal music mainly for gym purposes, anu advice guys?


You could consider the Tennmak Piano. They sound excellent with metal and are extremely comfortable. They also have detachable cables as well. I Iove them for active activities.


----------



## RodRevenge

thejoker13 said:


> You could consider the Tennmak Piano. They sound excellent with metal and are extremely comfortable. They also have detachable cables as well. I Iove them for active activities.


Have you tried the KZ ZST? i was considering those too.


----------



## Ted Presley

guiffre said:


> Apologies, I should've made that clear.
> 
> My aim is for this IEM to be for everyday/on-the-go use. Something that can achieve relatively decent isolation would be preferable.
> 
> ...



TFZ King pro would be a good choice if you like big soundstage, good seperation and very nice bass. In terms of detail sound I think B400 is a better one (but TFZ king pro is not bad at all).


----------



## thejoker13

RodRevenge said:


> Have you tried the KZ ZST? i was considering those too.


Yes, I owned both color variations of the ZST, but have since gifted them both. In my opinion, they aren't on the same level as the piano's. The piano has better better bass quality and a more natural sound signature overall. I also don't find the ZST to be as comfortable to my ears, but your ear anatomy would ultimately decide for you of course.


----------



## Markolav (May 6, 2018)

Ive been listening to my Urbanfuns quite a bit now and im literally blown away, i really didnt expect them to sound this good. They hold their own against my much more expensive chi-fi-headphones or headphones in general. How they managed to make them sound this good? Did they even tried to? Best 18€ ive ever spent.


----------



## Ted Presley

Markolav said:


> Ive been listening to my Urbanfuns quite a bit now and im literally blown away, i really didnt expect them to sound this good. They hold their own against my much more expensive chi-fi-headphones or headphones in general. How they managed to make them sound this good? Did they even try? Best 18€ ive ever spent.



Used to own Urbanfun, it's a very good IEM for the price.


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Tin Audio T1. These guys are crushing it!
https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t1-review/


----------



## guiffre

just throwing out some thanks to thejoker13, crabdog, hungry panda, ted presley for their help.

went with the iBasso it01 plus a FiiO E17k Mark II...

seemed like a pretty happy purchase for $200 all in. cheers.


----------



## toddy0191

crabdog said:


> My review of the Tin Audio T1. These guys are crushing it!
> https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t1-review/



Great review (and title)!


----------



## crabdog

guiffre said:


> just throwing out some thanks to thejoker13, crabdog, hungry panda, ted presley for their help.
> 
> went with the iBasso it01 plus a FiiO E17k Mark II...
> 
> seemed like a pretty happy purchase for $200 all in. cheers.


Nice little setup! Looking forward to your impressions once you get them.



toddy0191 said:


> Great review (and title)!


Thank you. Hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Dobrescu George

Shozy HIBIKI


----------



## crabdog

Dobrescu George said:


> Shozy HIBIKI


Can't see it. Photo isn't big enough.


----------



## audio123

Aroma Musical Box Yao Review. Enjoy! 
https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/05/07/aroma-musical-box-yao/


----------



## Dobrescu George

crabdog said:


> Can't see it. Photo isn't big enough.



I can't tell if you're serious or joking  

The image should appear to occupy the full FHD display, and it takes half of a 4K display


----------



## Slater (May 7, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or joking
> 
> The image should appear to occupy the full FHD display, and it takes half of a 4K display



A lot of people read HF on a phone, so 4-5.5” screen vs a 60" 4K TV.

Some of the photos people post show up on a phone as ungodly huge (not sure about your photo though).

I always use the 'thumbnail' button when posting photos. People can always click it for a larger view.


----------



## groucho69 (May 7, 2018)

That is the punishment for viewing on a phone.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Slater said:


> A lot of people read HF on a phone, so 4-5.5” screen vs a 60" 4K TV.
> 
> Some of the photos people post show up on a phone as ungodly huge (not sure about your photo though).
> 
> I always use the 'thumbnail' button when posting photos. People can always click it for a larger view.



I take photos from their natural size on Twitter, via using image link rather than uploading them here. It always downsizes them for a natural size for most devices  

I don't have a 60" 4K TV, I have a 42" 4K Display for work... Lots of text in one screen...


----------



## smy1

Any iems that sound close to the Meeaudio p1?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Oh boy! Here we go.

The Contraptionist / Head-Fi

  ​


----------



## Dobrescu George

B9Scrambler said:


> Oh boy! Here we go.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-Fi
> 
> ​



My friend, are you working on a review on a Simgot EN700 similar IEMs?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dobrescu George said:


> My friend, are you working on a review on a Simgot EN700 similar IEMs?



Nope. Reviewed the EN700 Pro though. It's fantastic. Right up there near the B400 as one of my favs in the sub-200 USD category.


----------



## Dobrescu George

B9Scrambler said:


> Nope. Reviewed the EN700 Pro though. It's fantastic. Right up there near the B400 as one of my favs in the sub-200 USD category.



Okay  

I know you have extensive experience with those IEMs  

Have you heard Simphonio ? They are rather amazing! They have a really detailed earbud Dragon+


----------



## snip3r77

B9Scrambler said:


> Nope. Reviewed the EN700 Pro though. It's fantastic. Right up there near the B400 as one of my favs in the sub-200 USD category.


What about TFZ King Pro?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dobrescu George said:


> Okay
> 
> I know you have extensive experience with those IEMs
> 
> Have you heard Simphonio ? They are rather amazing! They have a really detailed earbud Dragon+



Not yet, but possibly in the near future.


----------



## B9Scrambler

snip3r77 said:


> What about TFZ King Pro?



Last I recalled I found them better than the Experience King but enjoyed the Experience version more. King Pro was a little tame for my liking. My review should be up soon-ish. I put it below the EN700 Pro and B400 though.


----------



## chickenmoon

All Pros are quite outstanding IMO, this includes the A15 Pro too in addition to the Simgot and TFZ.


----------



## snip3r77

B9Scrambler said:


> Last I recalled I found them better than the Experience King but enjoyed the Experience version more. King Pro was a little tame for my liking. My review should be up soon-ish. I put it below the EN700 Pro and B400 though.



I have the TFZ KIng and I was wondering how it compares with the King Pro. Seems like one should be OK with King.
BTW, I think King can be compared to IT01, right since King is $7x and the latter is $99.


----------



## snip3r77

After running T2 for about 70hours, I did some listening when I was commuting with the stock blue foams, nothing critical.
Didn't do the bass vent mod ( do I need to ? , the bass seems to be very punchy but  think a lot of guys here like bass bloat )

Just some 2.5 cents
- isolation is good enough, not the best
- really like the neutral tuning, the flavor is oh so different then V shape.
it makes the sound pretty delicate 
- mids and highs ( details ) really shine
- at $3x is a no brainer ( bought during Ali birthday sale )
-* this model is tried and tested and should be a staple recommendation that won't go wrong*


----------



## handwander

snip3r77 said:


> -* this model is tried and tested and should be a staple recommendation that won't go wrong*


Unless you find the isolation terrible, like myself, in which case things will go quite wrong!


----------



## SilverLodestar

snip3r77 said:


> After running T2 for about 70hours, I did some listening when I was commuting with the stock blue foams, nothing critical.
> Didn't do the bass vent mod ( do I need to ? , the bass seems to be very punchy but  think a lot of guys here like bass bloat )
> 
> Just some 2.5 cents
> ...


It’s really interesting how extremely tip-sensitive the T2 can be. I actually tried the stock blue foam tips this morning (with no vent mod) and noticed they had a much more punchy bass compared to when I use other silicon tips.


----------



## chinmie

snip3r77 said:


> I have the TFZ KIng and I was wondering how it compares with the King Pro. Seems like one should be OK with King.
> BTW, I think King can be compared to IT01, right since King is $7x and the latter is $99.



the King is warmer (more mid bass) than the King Pro. king Pro have clearer mids and treble, and better resolution.


----------



## snip3r77

chinmie said:


> the King is warmer (more mid bass) than the King Pro. king Pro have clearer mids and treble, and better resolution.


So the King has a more fun sound


----------



## snip3r77

SilverLodestar said:


> It’s really interesting how extremely tip-sensitive the T2 can be. I actually tried the stock blue foam tips this morning (with no vent mod) and noticed they had a much more punchy bass compared to when I use other silicon tips.



With foam tips isolation is really OK. No issues for me.


----------



## chinmie

snip3r77 said:


> So the King has a more fun sound



fun is subjective, but it's true that the first time i compare them both, i enjoyed listening to the King, but after several days the King Pro has the obvious advantage for me personally. coming back to the King from the King Pro , the King sounded veiled and muddy


----------



## emef

This just arrived at my office:

 


First general impression - everything from the pack to the earphones shows quality. 
Good selection of silicon and foam ear tips, changeable filters carry box that feels that it could survive tank driving over it.

The key reason to buy them (except for high expectations towards the sound), was a slightly more compact shape size. 
I have Fiio H5 and had few similar shape models before, and all of them create a pressure point in one of my ears. I can already feel it will not be a problem here.
Too early to say anything about the sound (and I'm not audiophile enough to really review them) but initial impression is definitely positive.

Their jack design is a bit thicker than my phone but it should not be a problem when I ger Hiby R3 (and probably change to balanced cable anyway).


----------



## chickenmoon

chinmie said:


> the King is warmer (more mid bass) than the King Pro. king Pro have clearer mids and treble, and better resolution.



To me the biggest difference in tonality between the two is that the King is much brighter, so much more that I need to use narrow bore tips with it whereas I use wide bore ones with the King Pro and even like that the regular King is still significantly brighter to my ears than the Pro. I agree that the Pros are clearer sounding and more resolving, there is no doubt they are the superior model.


----------



## chickenmoon (May 9, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> So the King has a more fun sound



No, not really, I don't think so, the King is not a particularly  "fun" earphone IMO, they are too bright for that, well, nothing like an iBasso IT01 type of "fun" sound anyway. If anything I would qualify them as cruder sounding than the Pro which are more refined in their tuning and more "fun" to listen to for me.


----------



## snip3r77

chickenmoon said:


> No, not really, I don't think so, the King is not a particularly  "fun" earphone IMO, they are too bright for that, well, nothing like an iBasso IT01 type of "fun" sound anyway. If anything I would qualify them as cruder sounding than the Pro which are more refined in their tuning and more "fun" to listen to for me.



Just checking if Fiio F9pro and IT01 is similar sounding.
I heard the F9pro but I have no experience with IT01


----------



## chickenmoon

snip3r77 said:


> Just checking if Fiio F9pro and IT01 is similar sounding.
> I heard the F9pro but I have no experience with IT01



Sorry I have no idea about the F9Pro, I only have EX1 and F5 from FiiO.


----------



## Vishal

Guys.. Any suggestion between King pro vs En700 pro? 
Looking for better resolution and soundstage. 
Thanks!


----------



## superuser1

Vishal said:


> Guys.. Any suggestion between King pro vs En700 pro?
> Looking for better resolution and soundstage.
> Thanks!


Though I haven't heard the en700 pro, the soundstage on the king pros is just outstanding.


----------



## lucasbrea

I Agree the Tfz king pro is amazing in so many things, soundstage, resolution , and bass specially i was sorprised about the bass that is amazing, totally recommended.


----------



## superuser1

robervaul said:


> TFZ SECRET GARDEN series: 3BA 6BA 12BA


Any more info on these?


----------



## Zerohour88

superuser1 said:


> Any more info on these?



judging from the weibo, flagship custom IEM series (with universals planned?), so most likely reference/monitor-grade. 

searching for questions/replies on the weibo post is hard since they also hosted a giveaway, entered by following and forwarding the page (resulting in hundreds of tagging)


----------



## superuser1

Zerohour88 said:


> judging from the weibo, flagship custom IEM series (with universals planned?), so most likely reference/monitor-grade.
> 
> searching for questions/replies on the weibo post is hard since they also hosted a giveaway, entered by following and forwarding the page (resulting in hundreds of tagging)


Thanks for that. I have been trying to find, in vain any information regarding this re: release and availability. Lets see when they come out.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Here's my take on the LEAR LCM-Turbo: https://www.headfonia.com/review-lear-lcm-turbo/

If you're searching for a cheap option of custom monitors, then this could be the perfect entry model for you.


----------



## crabdog (May 10, 2018)

My Hypersense HEX02 review is up. It's a pretty decent phone with good build quality and a nice cable but they've gone for the typical big bass tuning.
https://primeaudio.org/hypersense-hex02-review/


----------



## audio123

Kinera SEED Review. Enjoy! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/05/10/kinera-seed/


----------



## trumpethead

SilverLodestar said:


> It’s really interesting how extremely tip-sensitive the T2 can be. I actually tried the stock blue foam tips this morning (with no vent mod) and noticed they had a much more punchy bass compared to when I use other silicon tips.



I had to push the tips as far down on the lip as I could to get the fullness out of the bass..no bass mod..


----------



## chinmie

Crinnacle just updated his list and included among them the IT01, King Pro, Alpha Delta D6

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cri...ies-11-05-update.857498/page-29#post-14231199


----------



## adkiller

emef said:


> This just arrived at my office:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How are the bass and mids on these? Is the bass better on these than compared to something like the UE900s?
Thinking of getting these if I can better bass than what I have on my UE900s.


----------



## emef (May 11, 2018)

adkiller said:


> How are the bass and mids on these? Is the bass better on these than compared to something like the UE900s?
> Thinking of getting these if I can better bass than what I have on my UE900s.



I can't compare to UE900s but I like the sounds much more than Westone W60 and Fiio FH1.
More details, better vocals and a very pleasant bass (I tend to like but extra bass so I changed filters to the bass focused).


----------



## Dally Sidhu (May 11, 2018)

Hello! Looking to buy a pair of in ear hesdphones, budget is around 35 dollars. I like a lot of bass but also like music to be clear and loud.

Any suggestions?

Thank you in advance, been a long time since I bought anything last earphones I had were some rock zircons and soundmagic e10s.

Edit: name of headphone was wrong


----------



## HungryPanda

Dally Sidhu said:


> Hello! Looking to buy a pair of in ear hesdphones, budget is around 35 dollars. I like a lot of bass but also like music to be clear and loud.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


UiiSii CM5, KZ ZSR, Tiandirenhe TD08


----------



## Slater

Dally Sidhu said:


> Hello! Looking to buy a pair of in ear hesdphones, budget is around 35 dollars. I like a lot of bass but also like music to be clear and loud.
> 
> Any suggestions?





HungryPanda said:


> UiiSii CM5, KZ ZSR, Tiandirenhe TD08



Yes, yes, and yes.

And the KZ EDR1.


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Are those better than the memt X5?


----------



## crabdog

Dally Sidhu said:


> Are those better than the memt X5?


You might also want to consider the Hypersense HEX02. It has more bass than the MEMT X5 and has a solid midrange and good clarity. The MEMT X5S is also a good choice - it's now available in black which looks pretty sexy.


----------



## chinmie

Anyone has experience with the TFZ Balance 2M? Any comparison with the King Pro or the regular ones?


----------



## Slater

Dally Sidhu said:


> Are those better than the memt X5?



There are soooo many better IEMs than the X5.

I never understood what the hype was with the X5. I know a lot of people love them, but I personally despise mine and never use them. I hear none of the awesome bass everyone talks about - mine sound hollow like a speaker in a garbage can, and the tuning is dominated by mid bass. Maybe I got a bad pair; don't know, never cared to find out. They just went in the drawer of forgotten IEMs.

Their only redeeming quality is their small size, which is OK for sleeping. But the nozzle is a really small and odd size, so most tips don't stay on.

Granted, I have never heard the new v2. Supposedly they are improved over the original v1 I have.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (May 12, 2018)

Bartig said:


> With the upcoming Ali sale, what IEMs do you already have in your shopping cart? Which will you buy?
> 
> My list:
> - TRN V20 (100% sure)
> Or should I skip them all for the iBasso IT01?


I just bought the V20 for $15US. It's hard to go wrong with that price especially after reading all the glowing reviews on Ali.


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> There are soooo many better IEMs than the X5.
> 
> I never understood what the hype was with the X5. I know a lot of people love them, but I personally despise mine and never use them. I hear none of the awesome bass everyone talks about - mine sound hollow like a speaker in a garbage can, and the tuning is dominated by mid bass. Maybe I got a bad pair; don't know, never cared to find out. They just went in the drawer of forgotten IEMs.
> 
> ...


The X5S has improved tuning, better cable and a wider nozzle.


----------



## crabdog

chinmie said:


> Anyone has experience with the TFZ Balance 2M? Any comparison with the King Pro or the regular ones?


The B2M is superior IMO. It has more bass, very smooth mids and highs and doesn't have the same frustrating upper midrange peak that the King has (I haven't heard the Pro version.)


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Slater said:


> If it was me, I would get a $3 KZ EDR1 and the iBasso IT01 and call it a day.


How do you know that's a side


Dobrescu George said:


> Literally never heard of any of those, but I heard IT-01 and IT-01, FiiO F9Pro and Falcon-C are really worth looking into if you're into really amazing Chinese IEMs. All 3 sound like IEMs used to sound in the 300$ - 500$ area a few years ago, but please mind that each of those has a different signature.
> 
> IT-01 is just really really sweet


IT-01 ($109): https://penonaudio.com/ibasso-it01.html
Falcon-C ($219): https://penonaudio.com/dunu-falcon-c.html
FiiO F9Pro ($140): https://penonaudio.com/dunu-falcon-c.html

The IT-01 looks like the best deal.


----------



## chinmie

crabdog said:


> The B2M is superior IMO. It has more bass, very smooth mids and highs and doesn't have the same frustrating upper midrange peak that the King has (I haven't heard the Pro version.)



thanks! is it more sub bass or more mid bass than the King?


----------



## crabdog

chinmie said:


> thanks! is it more sub bass or more mid bass than the King?


More in both but most noticeable sub-bass. The mid-bass has thicker notes than the King but is still very well-controlled. The overall presentation of the B2M is a little more coherent and organic. The King has more perceived clarity due to the accentuated 3kHz-5kHz range but I find the B2M to be slightly more resolving overall. Both very good IEMs in their own right but I personally find the King a touch edgy and fatiguing in the upper ranges.

Blue = B2M, Green = King


----------



## Dobrescu George

LaughMoreDaily said:


> How do you know that's a side
> 
> IT-01 ($109): https://penonaudio.com/ibasso-it01.html
> Falcon-C ($219): https://penonaudio.com/dunu-falcon-c.html
> ...



Please keep in mind that IT-01 has the warmest sound of all of them  

If you like warm and thick signatures, then it makes the most compelling option from the start


----------



## HungryPanda

My favorite iems right now are the Toneking TK2 and NiceHck HK6 both north of $100 but so worth it


----------



## snip3r77

HungryPanda said:


> My favorite iems right now are the Toneking TK2 and NiceHck HK6 both north of $100 but so worth it



A lot of headfiers prefers to sidegrade and sidetrack but if one actually sums it up one can attain audio bliss with HK6 imho


----------



## HungryPanda

I forgot to mention the Rose Mini6 is another fantastic iem


----------



## adkiller

emef said:


> I can't compare to UE900s but I like the sounds much more than Westone W60 and Fiio FH1.
> More details, better vocals and a very pleasant bass (I tend to like but extra bass so I changed filters to the bass focused).



Thanks for your reply. One more question. 
Are there any crossovers in these earphones? Couldn't see any in the marketing materials.


----------



## emef

adkiller said:


> Thanks for your reply. One more question.
> Are there any crossovers in these earphones? Couldn't see any in the marketing materials.



My technical knowledge of terminology is lacking but it has 2 ldedicated ow-frequency drivers, one for mids and one of highs, so I would assume that is the case...


----------



## zazaboy

does anyone has experience with some diy products like custom iems .. on aliexpress under 100 bucks just curious.. because there are a lot of undiscovered iems lately


----------



## Bartig (May 12, 2018)

.


----------



## HungryPanda

yeah do that if you want the thread locked


----------



## zazaboy

HungryPanda said:


> yeah do that if you want the thread locked



thats too bad  oh well ... i wont talk about it then... lol


----------



## audio123

Enjoy reading the Shanling M2S Review! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/05/13/shanling-m2s/


----------



## SilverLodestar

HungryPanda said:


> My favorite iems right now are the Toneking TK2 and NiceHck HK6 both north of $100 but so worth it


Can you give a mini review of the NiceHck HK6? They look really good.


----------



## lmfboy01

I got the Tonking TK2 (red), good stuff, and a surprizing nice cable.  HK6 on order as well, too


----------



## ustinj

Too lazy to actually tag the names since I forgot them, but saw someone was looking for information regarding the Comet and the Falcon C. I think the Comet achieves quite a lot with a single BA and he Falcon C is quite masterfully tuned for a dynamic driver, knowing those are more finicky to get the perfect FR response. 

The Falcon C is noticeably more refined and even in the upper midrange onwards than the Comet -- the treble of the Comet is more uneven in this regard. The Falcon C is more forward in treble presence with greater resolution, and there isn't an audible 'scoop' or dip anywhere. Surprisingly, I'd say the Comet's midbass has more punch and impact than the Falcon C's (which is interesting considering BA vs DD argument). However, the Falcon C is more natural and less aggressive. Comet midrange has more body, vocals are more forward making the Falcon C's midrange sound thin. Bottom line, I think the Falcon C is a step ahead of the Comet in technicalities and refinement; however the Comet has a charm and appeal for both sporting a single balanced-armature as well as the Campfire name. Comet also is more comfortable and has better isolation.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Final Audio IEMs surely are cool


----------



## Bananiq

anyone yet tried FlaresJet and compared with some good chinese gems?


----------



## jant71

FlareJets' were a crash and burn. At least I was able to cancel and get refunded once the impressions started coming in. Not many impressions but the thread died a quick death further confirming things.


----------



## handwander

Black version of the Neptune coming out, limited to 500 units. Looks nice. https://twitter.com/MixWave_Inc/status/996286813160464384


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Hey guys and gals.
*
Any good, small portable amps for under $50?*

As small as possible so my friend can attach it to his cell phone. No real sound preference as long as it put out some good power. He is Jamaican and listens to a lot of Reggae if that helps. He heard my Fiio E6 matchbook-sized amp and wants something small. It can be bigger than the E6 but just not too big. He will probably only use line in from the headphone jack on his cell phone. 

In addition if a DAC/Amp with Wi-Fi could be found for that price, that would be a major plus so he can stream music to it. I want to give him some options.


----------



## Dobrescu George

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys and gals.
> *
> Any good, small portable amps for under $50?*
> 
> ...



Maybe something by FiiO, not aware of anything else in that price range existing at all


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 15, 2018)

waveriderhawaii said:


> Any good, small portable amps for under $50?




Topping NX1s

https://www.amazon.com/TOPPING-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Smaller/dp/B073ST7NNY


----------



## kukkurovaca

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys and gals.
> *
> Any good, small portable amps for under $50?*
> 
> ...



Walnut F1, assuming he doesn't need to drive sensitive IEMs with it. (Also assuming that long runtime isn't critical; the battery on the F1 isn't the most capacious.)


----------



## waveriderhawaii

mbwilson111 said:


> Topping NX1s
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TOPPING-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Smaller/dp/B073ST7NNY



This looks real nice. So much confusion on the specs.

Amazon: Recommended Headphone Impedance: 16-300 ohm
Shenzhenaudio Store - Recommended Headphone Maximum Impedance: 251-300 Ohm




kukkurovaca said:


> Walnut F1, assuming he doesn't need to drive sensitive IEMs with it. (Also assuming that long runtime isn't critical; the battery on the F1 isn't the most capacious.)



He will be using his KZ ZS3 (18 ohms) and Akai 50X full sized headphones (32 ohms). I'm not sure what he needs for runtime tho. That knob on that thing is awful. It's like 4 feet long haha.


----------



## chinmie

Dobrescu George said:


> Final Audio IEMs surely are cool



I want their mmcx iems (E4000 and E5000)


----------



## DcPlusOne

handwander said:


> Black version of the Neptune coming out, limited to 500 units. Looks nice. https://twitter.com/MixWave_Inc/status/996286813160464384



Demo-ed the Neptune a few times and still very impressed with it. It just lacks bass extension and quantity from say 60Hz and below and cannot handle busy passages in music as well as my P1. Otherwise, it is pretty good for a single BA. The very first time I tried it and I was quite impressed. And gosh, that black looks very good...Slightly tempted. Oh, the fit is fantastic too. Probably the best I've tried so far.


----------



## peter123

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys and gals.
> *
> Any good, small portable amps for under $50?*
> 
> ...



Radsone ES100, not wifi but Bluetooth and bloody brilliant


----------



## Sandbox2

Anyone know how the 2018 TONEKING Custom Made 8BA compares with the Nicehck 8BA? The Nicehck is around $100+ more expensive. They're both Knowles so what is the difference? What is your opinion on the toneking?


----------



## natrixx

So, my Bosshifi B3 died yesterday. Got them in July 2017 from aliexpress, so they didn't even last a full year. That's a shame, because they were a very nice pair of earphones for their price — great sound, nice fit, etc.

Cause of death seems to be a pretty terminal case of driver flex: left earpiece made the most horrible plastic cracking sound I ever heard in my life, and then continued to do so every time I even barely move my head. When I tried to use the earphones on my way back home that evening, left piece crackled even when I stood completely still, if music was loud enough.

All in all, that's the first time I've encountered such thing. All my previous earphones either died of broken wires, or got lost. Wires I could fix at least a couple times, but this time looks like nothing I can do.


----------



## Zerohour88

can't seem to find much impressions on the T88 or T66, now another new model from Toneking? 6BA+1DD, it seems. A bit cheaper than the T88K, supposedly


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 16, 2018)

waveriderhawaii said:


> This looks real nice. So much confusion on the specs.





waveriderhawaii said:


> He will be using his KZ ZS3 (18 ohms) and Akai 50X full sized headphones (32 ohms).



The Topping will be fine for the ZS3.  I can't remember what I have tried with mine. It is small and light and I like the protection for the volume knob.


----------



## Slater (May 16, 2018)

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys and gals.
> *
> Any good, small portable amps for under $50?*
> 
> ...



Well keep in mind that size and power are inversely related. You can't have a 'powerful' amp in a micro (matchbook) size.

Here's some considerations:

1. He needs to consider if he wants something with its own battery (which increases the size of the amp but saves phone battery power), or if he wants something that uses power from his phone (but is smaller as it doesn't have to have an internal battery).

2. Consider something with a similar size as his phone. That way, it would 'stack' easily with his phone. Topping makes good budget stuff (like the NX1s), and of course FiiO makes great stuff. The FiiO A5 and FiiO E12A have lots of power and are 'phone sized'. But again, a bit higher budget. Topping would be in his budget range, as would the FiiO A3 (built like a tank, has a long battery life & a gain switch).

3. He could get a really nice CMOY 'mint tin' amp for his budget. Those are very impressive for their cost. Some are DIY, but you can also get pre-built ones.

4. If he wants a DAC too (which he'll pay extra for), does he have an iPhone or Android? If he's willing to up his budget, the FiiO Q1 MK2 would be a great option (and is MFi certified). For Android, I have heard good things about the GGMM A1 (DAC/amplifier). GGMM is owned/manufactured by Wolfson. It's very small, and only has 60mA of power. But it's super small because it has no internal battery.

GGMM A1 info/review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ggmm-a1.22764/reviews

5. If he does want one of the 'mini' sized amps, FiiO E3 is 80mA and quite cheap. It runs off standard AAA batteries. FiiO E11, and A1 used to be popular too. I've never owned either, but I know friends who have or had them and they never complained about them. I have also heard good things about the xduoo XQ-10.

6. Does he have one of the new phones that are coming without headphone jacks? That is a trend that is gaining steam in the phone industry, which could mean yet more adapters and crap hanging off his phone. The alternative would be to get something with digital connectivity like the FiiO Q1 MK2 or GGMM A1.


Finally, both the ZS3 and Akai 50X are easy to drive with pretty much any source. If it was me, and his phone has a headphone jack, I would get the Topping NX1s or the FiiO A3. If he has a new iPhone without headphone jack, the FiiO Q1 MK2 is pretty wicked (which is over his budget, but is the most 'future-proof').

Hope that helps.


----------



## ZYReady

Ahmad313 said:


> It will be really helpful ,  thanks .


In brief, FD01 has a more transparent sound signature. Comparing with both FW01 and FX1100, there's less amount of bass, but it goes deep enough with good quality. The overall sound of FD01 is more neutral, or even a little tilt to high-frequency range. It's totally different from its elder brothers. And people who prefer clean and transparent sound will definitely love it.


----------



## Zerohour88

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys and gals.
> *
> Any good, small portable amps for under $50?*
> 
> ...



if he really needs a good amp for cheap, most of the products from Zishan and Walnut outputs really good power (most of them are also bulky)

for DAC, you can probably get the SMSL X4/Sabaj DA1 (same-ish product) on that price range, upgrading to the SMSL IDEA/Sabaj DA2 (also same design) since I've seen people testing them with HD650 and such.


----------



## guiffre

quick question that I am happy to forward to a different thread if better suited:

I picked up the FiiO Q1 Mark II and the iBasso iT01 recently. Just wondering if it would be worth it/recommended to purchase a 2.5mm balanced MMCX cable given how lovely the stock 3.5mm cable the iT01 came with...


----------



## Otto Motor

Hi everybody! This thread is a bit of a double up and should also include the <$100 Chifi and the KZ thread.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 16, 2018)

Bartig said:


> .


..

P.S. I will comply with all "rules" from now on.


----------



## Otto Motor

Any info on the new TRN V60, which are said to replace the TRN20?


----------



## crabdog

The Lypertek MEVI is a promising start from this new Chinese brand.
https://primeaudio.org/lypertek-mevi-review/


----------



## Zerohour88

Otto Motor said:


> Hi everybody! This thread is a bit of a double up and should also include the <$100 Chifi and the KZ thread.



with so many brands and models released, separation of the threads was needed. Otherwise discussions are just gonna get drowned by a mishmash of models. 

Sub $100 was the decided cutoff but basically just mean cheap/budget chi-fi. 

not to mention the discovery thread where more chi-fi are being discussed. While it may be hard to keep track of all the threads, at the very least the discussions regarding models and FOTM will be smoother with the separation


----------



## handwander

Zerohour88 said:


> with so many brands and models released, separation of the threads was needed. Otherwise discussions are just gonna get drowned by a mishmash of models.
> Sub $100 was the decided cutoff but basically just mean cheap/budget chi-fi.
> not to mention the discovery thread where more chi-fi are being discussed. While it may be hard to keep track of all the threads, at the very least the discussions regarding models and FOTM will be smoother with the separation


KZ and budget having their own threads makes sense (even though most chifi discussed is under $100) but not sure the distinction between this thread and the discovery thread since that thread is also mostly asian brands.


----------



## Zerohour88 (May 16, 2018)

handwander said:


> KZ and budget having their own threads makes sense (even though most chifi discussed is under $100) but not sure the distinction between this thread and the discovery thread since that thread is also mostly asian brands.



the discovery thread is mostly steered by dsnuts and is not exclusively asian (hence discovery, anything you think might have not gotten enough attention). Basically why several threads are needed. Someone may make a throwaway comment or impression of a previously unknown but due to a FOTM or some other model being currently discussed, may get lost in the mix.

well, at least that was the initial goal of having a chi-fi thread and also another sub 100/cheap chi-fi thread, but its mostly blurred now with people still insisting to discuss sub-100 stuff here (not their fault, title of thread itself doesn't say anything about it)

currently the discovery thread is more akin to upper $100 stuff like the Hisenior/Semkarch and HK6 being discussed.

mid-end stuff like the IT03 and highly awaited IT04 gets their own thread, eventually, so such models are probably a non-issue.


----------



## handwander

Zerohour88 said:


> the discovery thread is mostly steered by dsnuts and is not exclusively asian (hence discovery, anything you think might have not gotten enough attention). Basically why several threads are needed. Someone may make a throwaway comment or impression of a previously unknown but due to a FOTM or some other model being currently discussed, may get lost in the mix.
> well, at least that was the initial goal of having a chi-fi thread and also another sub 100/cheap chi-fi thread, but its mostly blurred now with people still insisting to discuss sub-100 stuff here (not their fault, title of thread itself doesn't say anything about it)
> currently the discovery thread is more akin to upper $100 stuff like the Hisenior/Semkarch and HK6 being discussed.
> mid-end stuff like the IT03 and highly awaited IT04 gets their own thread, eventually, so such models are probably a non-issue.


I think it's only an issue because of how many new items appear that could reasonably fit in any or all 3 of the threads:
New budget model being shown off by an asian brand - should I post it in the sub-100 or the asian brand thread? or both? Maybe the brand is not talked about so much here so should I also post it in the discovery thread? 

Anyway not a big issue at all as I don't think most people mind the split threads.


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> not to mention the discovery thread where more chi-fi are being discussed. While it may be hard to keep track of all the threads, at the very least the discussions regarding models and FOTM will be smoother with the separation



Discovery thread? What discovery thread?


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Discovery thread? What discovery thread?



Possibly this one - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread-sale-is-live-code-head-fier-on-nicehck-site-new-nicehck-2018-hk6-6ba-earphones-pg2366.586909/


----------



## peter123

Yeah, things discussed in these threads seem to change quite a bit from time to time (some of the threads like the Discovery and original Asian ones are several years old already) and pretty much all of them started up discussing budget gear. Naturally the threads develope when the most frequent posters in them move up the ladder in their search for audio Nirvana


----------



## HungryPanda

Slater said:


> Discovery thread? What discovery thread?


 Beware this thread is a sure wallet emptier


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Beware this thread is a sure wallet emptier



Yeah, I remember I was subscribed to that thread a while ago. I eventually unsubscribed because it was hard to keep up with the volume, as well as too tempting (shiny bits and all that).

I just didn’t know it was called the discovery thread.


----------



## chinmie

HungryPanda said:


> Beware this thread is a sure wallet emptier



aaand,,,,i subscribed....


----------



## Otto Motor

Spot the difference!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Spot the difference!









Edit: Not the same, but certainly along the same lines.


----------



## Zerohour88

Otto Motor said:


> Spot the difference!



using the same bottom mold, at the very least. The original MDK-ESS AES did promote some sort of interchangeable back-plate early on that never really materialized since the IEM themselves didn't exactly blew up

I just assumed TRN wanted to save cost and used any leftover molds from MDK.


----------



## youngarthur

Otto Motor said:


> Spot the difference!


Because I am clever and very observant, the writing on the case is different!!. I therefore claim first prize, and I don't want a pencil case or a bag of peanuts.


----------



## KipNix

Markolav said:


> Just received Urbanfun Hifi Mark II (beryllium black). Almost shockingly good sound for the price indeed. To my ears they are not as bright sounding or lean in bass as some people say, there is a slight warm tint in the sound. Good all-around IEMs.


Good to know because I've been researching them and will pull the trigger on these.


----------



## audio123 (May 17, 2018)

Enjoy reading the review on Semkarch SKC-CNT1! 
https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/05/17/semkarch-skc-cnt1/


----------



## Makahl

Otto Motor said:


> Spot the difference!



In fact, both are a rip-off of Fender's iems FX series (ex-aurisonics). However, a lot of differences regarding tuning, details, air vents drivers (BAs and DD). So... a lot of differences.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 17, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Spot the difference!


Ouch! Therefore no mentioning of KZ ZS16 or TRN V60 or other Fender lookalikes here as plagiarism is against the rules. Same with KZ ZS6 as a visual ripoff of the Campfire Andromeda.

Quite frankly, if I had known this, I would have NOT ordered the V60. I thought the company had a good design idea. Truly disappointing.

But then again, one would have to remove most companies, sellers, and iems from the list.


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 17, 2018)

.


----------



## Makahl

B9Scrambler said:


> Just because something has a similar shape doesn't mean it's a ripoff... this community is toxic as @#$&...



Well, English isn't my first language, so... Maybe I have used the wrong term using rip-off (which I understand as a cheap or bad copy of something) so  I apologize if my post came out as offensive. 

And people here aren't toxic, you can see most of the people are helping each other.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 17, 2018)

Since I found the privileges to reply  I reply: I don't think this community is toxic. But according to the rules very strictly applied to people like me, this design is a ripoff. One has to apply the same scale to everything and everybody.

Ask Mr. Fender what he thinks...


----------



## Otto Motor (May 17, 2018)

The phonograph has published its KZ ED15 review. They report a "non-bass centered" earphone. I must have received a different tuning; mine is a bass canon..and not in a bad way.


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 17, 2018)

.

Edit: Agreed about the ED15. Cannon o' bass, and good quality bass at that.


----------



## Slater (May 17, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Ouch! Therefore no mentioning of KZ ZS16 or TRN V60 or other Fender lookalikes here as plagiarism is against the rules. Same with KZ ZS6 as a visual ripoff of the Campfire Andromeda.
> 
> Quite frankly, if I had known this, I would have NOT ordered the V60. I thought the company had a good design idea. Truly disappointing.
> 
> But then again, one would have to remove most companies, sellers, and iems from the list.



We can't discuss ear pads and ear tips then, because they are all ripoffs of one another's design. Cables too, as those are all nearly identical to one another. And technically all speaker drivers, as those too are all basically the same design.

Oh wait, they are only _INSPIRED_ by the same designs, with unique differences that set them apart from one another, and none are directly representing themselves as their counterparts (as THAT would be against the rules ie counterfeits).

I guess talking about all of those things is OK after all. Whew, glad we got that all figured out!


----------



## Otto Motor (May 17, 2018)

Slater said:


> We can't discuss ear pads and ear tips then, because they are all ripoffs of one another's design. Cables too, as those are all nearly identical to one another. And technically all speaker drivers, as those too are all basically the same design.


Yeah, but I wished that a good design idea [housings are more complex than ear tips] had been their own as a sign of innovation that would likely also be reflected by the tonality.

I am still searching for my holy grail: a cheap Chinese iem with a great original design and sound alike. In terms of design, the metallic KZ ZSA is appealing...


----------



## Otto Motor (May 18, 2018)

*ANNOUNCEMENT:*
For the case you haven't heard of it, my posting privileges for the two threads "<$100 Chinese earphones" and "Knowledge Zenith" have been revoked for indefinitely but I can still see the posts and even give "likes". The official reasoning was given as me mentioning a forbidden brand and alluding to a forbidden business. While I had been pushing the envelope somewhat, this nevertheless came rather unexpectedly.

As a consequence, I will have to respond to posts on the threads I am banned from on this one here. That's rather cumbersome.

So, please don't forget to drop by here sometimes.


----------



## toddy0191

Otto Motor said:


> The phonograph has published its KZ ED15 review. They report a "non-bass entered" earphone. I must have received a different tuning; mine is a bass canon..and not in a bad way.



Just read that review and their description of the bass is way off. 

Note to self:

Never read anymore phonograph reviews.


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> Enjoy reading the review on Semkarch SKC-CNT1!
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/05/17/semkarch-skc-cnt1/


Very nice review ,


----------



## demo-to (May 18, 2018)

First impressions on MEIZU LIVE (4BA IEM)

Received this today from Gearbest for 203USD.
Quite a bit over an hour listening time so far.

Build
Nice stiff and tangle free cable with pre-shaped ear hooks. Overall solid build. Nice packaging and overall appearance. Quality accessories.
4 types of foam tips and 3 types of silicones (which reminds me of the Westone star tips in quality and appearance.)
Solid build quality of the filter connection (screwed).
I would rate the MMCX connection of the same quality. Tight fit.

Listening Equipment
Onkyo DP-X1A, Sony Xperia Z3C
Foam tips of my Rose Mini6

Driveability
Average. The most quiet songs on my Sony are at appr. 90% of my preferred volume by driving it on the top end. (I like it loud).

Sound
(Please bear in mind I am not a reviewer and only a hobbyist. So take the following with a grain of salt.)
I could only make out small deviations between the three filter pairs so I sticked with the neutral ones (black)
Tonality:
warm, quite full and natural sounding, almost balanced and coherent, fatigue free and complete hiss free, pleasent
Bass:
Does not dive to the deepest areas. Attack is good. Not the hardest hit. More on the soft side for a BA driver but not really soft in the end.
Mids:
They are there  and prominent (what I like). Good clarity. Good details. Voices of both men and women comes very natural. For me are the mids on the Live the star of the show.
Highs:
(Just) Ok. While strings sound clear and again natural the treble does not reach as high as I wished to. Also not the most prominent side of the IEM. I believe this could cause some losses of details in the music. Which is on the one hand a lack and on the other hand I often struggle with too prominent highs causing sibilance / hiss which is not the case here. (I am very sensitive to sibilance). I am not too much worried about. Usually foam tips sucks some treble in my experience. Might not the issue with silicone tips with the Live.
Soundstage:
Average width and height and only slightly closer in depth compared to the other dimensions. So you get a good room feeling.
Instrument placement is good and instrument separation, too.

Is the Meizu Live worth the 203 bucks?
I think considering the complete package you get - yes it is.
Again, this is after only about one hour (listening) experience with the Meizu Live!
The time with the Meizu will show if it is a long time keeper for me or not. It definitely has the potential to be more as a short time keeper! But I have the Rose Mini6 and this is sonically a very strong competition - although the Mini6 is back at Penon / Rose for replacement (already the 2nd pair) now due to quality issues.


----------



## audio123

Ahmad313 said:


> Very nice review ,


Thank you. Appreciate it!


----------



## SteroidEars

Anyone tried Tansio Mirai(唐宋未来) 3 driver iem? They are tunable like LZ Big Dipper.


----------



## manukmanohar

Otto Motor said:


> The phonograph has published its KZ ED15 review. They report a "non-bass centered" earphone. I must have received a different tuning; mine is a bass canon..and not in a bad way.



I think phonograph might well be the first AI based review site. They have found lots of templates, and terms which audiophiles use and then just mix and combine them, to make a review.


----------



## superuser1

zaqqwerty said:


> Anyone tried Tansio Mirai(唐宋未来) 3 driver iem? They are tunable like LZ Big Dipper.







https://www.yoycart.com/Product/567515119366/


----------



## superuser1 (May 18, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> https://www.yoycart.com/Product/567515119366/







I am contemplating pulling the trigger on these, any advice is welcome .. more than welcome!!


----------



## handwander

manukmanohar said:


> I think phonograph might well be the first AI based review site. They have found lots of templates, and terms which audiophiles use and then just mix and combine them, to make a review.


To be fair this sounds like most reviews or impressions lol. I suppose there are only so many words used to describe sound. You could start reaching into realms of poetry like wine reviews maybe.
"The new KZs sound like spring juniper berries brushing against worn Russian leather." 




superuser1 said:


> I am contemplating pulling the trigger on these, any advice is welcome .. more than welcome!!


Pretty.


----------



## mbwilson111

handwander said:


> "The new KZs sound like spring juniper berries brushing against worn Russian leather."



I would buy that!


----------



## superuser1

handwander said:


> To be fair this sounds like most reviews or impressions lol. I suppose there are only so many words used to describe sound. You could start reaching into realms of poetry like wine reviews maybe.
> "The new KZs sound like spring juniper berries brushing against *worn Russian leather*."
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SteroidEars

superuser1 said:


> https://www.yoycart.com/Product/567515119366/


Yeah man. I found if on taobao. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Otto Motor

Yet another KZ in the same price bracket as the ES4 and the ZSA. Are they appealing to customers with different ear shapes?


----------



## guiffre

Otto Motor said:


> Yet another KZ in the same price bracket as the ES4 and the ZSA. Are they appealing to customers with different ear shapes?



If they ever make something that outdoes the ZS6, I’d buy it.


----------



## HungryPanda

Choice is good


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> Choice is good


Sure, if we knew the distinction criteria...


----------



## Otto Motor (May 18, 2018)

As to the very similar looking KZ ED16 and TRN V60, which are also similarly priced. Would be interesting if somebody got them both and reported their sonic differences.


----------



## RolledOff

Otto Motor said:


> As to the very similar looking KZ ED16 and TRN V60, which are also similarly priced. Would be interesting if somebody got them both and reported their sonic differences.


my money is on TRN, the V60 is on it's way
i like the V20 more than ZSR


----------



## adkiller

zaqqwerty said:


> Yeah man. I found if on taobao. Anyone tried it yet?


3 Knowles armature per side, 7 tuning combinations?


----------



## superuser1

adkiller said:


> 3 Knowles armature per side, 7 tuning combinations?


That's the one.. aka tsmr


----------



## SteroidEars

adkiller said:


> 3 Knowles armature per side, 7 tuning combinations?


Yes. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Lifted Andreas (May 20, 2018)

RolledOff said:


> my money is on TRN, the V60 is on it's way
> i like the V20 more than ZSR



OMG you got a V20 too??

I thought I was the only one lol. Really love the sound, but hate the extremely long nozzles! Which tips do you use on your v20?

I'm defo considering the v60 at the end of the month. Hopefully I can read some impressions on them before then.


----------



## MDH12AX7 (May 20, 2018)

Lifted Andreas said:


> OMG you got a V20 too??
> 
> I thought I was the only one lol. Really love the sound, but hate the extremely long nozzles! Which tips do you use on your v20?
> 
> I'm defo considering the v60 at the end of the month. Hopefully I can read some impressions on them before then.


 I love the V20's as well. I use large bore Monster style tips. I push them all the way down to almost flush with the end of the nozzle.


----------



## RolledOff

Lifted Andreas said:


> OMG you got a V20 too??
> 
> I thought I was the only one lol. Really love the sound, but hate the extremely long nozzles! Which tips do you use on your v20?
> 
> I'm defo considering the v60 at the end of the month. Hopefully I can read some impressions on them before then.



I use the default tip, no problem with the fit. The KZ starline also fit well.
My impression is quite a lot of people have v20
I like TRN execution on v20 (tuning, cable, coating) that I blindly ordered v60 when it's available


----------



## Dobrescu George

Something can't be much more Chinese than Kinera lol  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/05/kinera-seed-v-shaped-fun.html


----------



## audio123

Here is my review on the GS849! Enjoy reading! 
Head-Fi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-gs849.23111/reviews#review-20334
Website: https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/03/06/penon-gs849/


----------



## superuser1

zaqqwerty said:


> Yeah man. I found if on taobao. Anyone tried it yet?


I just ordered it. Will let you guys know when i get it.


----------



## superuser1

@peter123 What do you make of this FR Graph


----------



## guiffre

Looking for recommendations for a 2.5mm balanced MMCX for the iBasso iT01. All suggestions welcome. Given the $100US price of the iT01, hoping to find something reliable that makes sense for this price range.

(wish the stock cable was balanced as it's otherwise a beautiful cable)


----------



## rayliam80

guiffre said:


> Looking for recommendations for a 2.5mm balanced MMCX for the iBasso iT01. All suggestions welcome. Given the $100US price of the iT01, hoping to find something reliable that makes sense for this price range.
> 
> (wish the stock cable was balanced as it's otherwise a beautiful cable)



There's always the Ibasso CB12 cable.


----------



## manukmanohar (May 21, 2018)

rayliam80 said:


> There's always the Ibasso CB12 cable.



Lol. At that price, he can get another IT01. I bought BGVP DM5 cable myself recently, but have no idea how good they are, as they haven't reached yet.


----------



## guiffre

manukmanohar said:


> Lol. At that price, he can get another IT01. I bought BGVP DM5 cable myself recently, but have no idea how good they are, as they haven't reached yet.



Interesting. If you can send through your impressions when you’ve tried it, I’d really appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## guiffre

rayliam80 said:


> There's always the Ibasso CB12 cable.



Yeah, that was recommended by Penon, but $89 seems a hair pricy a match given the IEM costs $109. Thanks though.


----------



## loomisjohnson

guiffre said:


> Yeah, that was recommended by Penon, but $89 seems a hair pricy a match given the IEM costs $109. Thanks though.


why not try a 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter for a few bucks and use the stock cable?


----------



## guiffre

loomisjohnson said:


> why not try a 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter for a few bucks and use the stock cable?



That would be great, however, the stock cable (although nice) isn't balanced. I don't believe you can use an adapter on an unbalanced cable and then make use of a balanced output, however, if I'm wrong here, please let me know.


----------



## zazaboy

Anyone has here the bgvp m6 any impresions are apreciated


----------



## kw8910

Doh! Discovery thread locked.. HK6, I’ll just leave these here


----------



## HungryPanda

These are rather nice, so in solidarity


----------



## Bartig

Awaiting your extensive coverage, especially on sound signature, instrument placement and sound stage.


----------



## HungryPanda

@Dsnuts did a very good review of the HK6:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-hk6.23110/


----------



## Zerohour88

HungryPanda said:


> These are rather nice, so in solidarity



Since the discovery thread is locked for some reason (too many skirting around on the banned sellers' name?), care to share impressions on the Hisenior, if you've already gotten them, that is?


----------



## Otto Motor (May 21, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> These are rather nice, so in solidarity


What attracted your interest to buy them? There is stiff competition in the $300 class with the highly lauded massdrop hybrids, for example.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have a few NiceHck products and they have all impressed me so took the chance and was pleasantly surprised once again. @Zerohour88 the HiSenior is still in transit


----------



## Dobrescu George

Which companies are not allowed to be reviewed or talked about on Head-fi exactly? 

I mean, is there a list anywhere?


----------



## handwander

Dobrescu George said:


> Which companies are not allowed to be reviewed or talked about on Head-fi exactly?
> I mean, is there a list anywhere?



This post has some - 



AxelCloris said:


> We've removed a number of posts because they were discussing products that are not permitted on Head-Fi. This is a reminder that any products and brands associated with Easy Earphone (****, ****, ****, etc) are not permitted on Head-Fi. Indirectly talking about or alluding to said products is no different.
> Thank you everyone for your patience and understanding while we went through the recent discussion.



Kinboofi is another one though I think that's just a Japanese seller of those brands. The problem is the "etc" since the ownership of some brands / products / AliExpress stores is not always clear.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 21, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> @Dsnuts did a very good review of the HK6:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-hk6.23110/


I'd like to point to this post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...rphones-pg2366.586909/page-2416#post-14253385

...in which he claims that silver cables need "complete burn-in" and that the HK6 sound better with a silver cable "Silver brings better dynamics for the HK6 and slight increase in detail as well".

I leave it at that while trying to improve the sound of my ZS10 by yoga.


----------



## Zerohour88

Dobrescu George said:


> Which companies are not allowed to be reviewed or talked about on Head-fi exactly?
> 
> I mean, is there a list anywhere?


@Slater 's signature have some links to threads and names (details on what got them banned in the first place)


----------



## guiffre

handwander said:


> This post has some -
> 
> 
> 
> Kinboofi is another one though I think that's just a Japanese seller of those brands. The problem is the "etc" since the ownership of some brands / products / AliExpress stores is not always clear.



Just curious, what's the reasoning behind banning certain brands, stores etc..? Forgive the question if it should be obvious, but I really have no idea.


----------



## Zerohour88

Otto Motor said:


> I'd like to point to this post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...rphones-pg2366.586909/page-2416#post-14253385
> 
> ...in which he claims that silver cables need "complete burn-in" and that the HK6 sound better with a silver cable "Silver brings better dynamics for the HK6 and slight increase in detail as well".
> 
> I leave it at that!



Despite what the original poster believed, several users bought the HK6 on a whim and also reported similar impressions on the SQ (including @HungryPanda). Such discussions regarding cables are best left at the sound science thread. Personally, I'm at the camp where "if you changed cables and the SQ improved, then your original cable was kinda crappy to begin with".


----------



## handwander

guiffre said:


> Just curious, what's the reasoning behind banning certain brands, stores etc..? Forgive the question if it should be obvious, but I really have no idea.


See the post above yours but the most relevant to those specific brands is probably this post - 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...iems-amps-dacs.684159/page-2008#post-12676708


----------



## chinmie

loomisjohnson said:


> why not try a 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter for a few bucks and use the stock cable?



You can use 2.5mm balanced cable with adapter into a 3.5mm jack, but going the other way around (3.5mm cable with adapter into a 2.5mm jack) can damage your amp and iems


----------



## Slater (May 21, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> Which companies are not allowed to be reviewed or talked about on Head-fi exactly?
> 
> I mean, is there a list anywhere?



There is a link in my signature that I keep updated. It also includes links to the appropriate references.

It doesn't have everything ever banned on HF; just the primary ChiFi ones (that have caused the biggest stink in the last couple of years).


----------



## guiffre

handwander said:


> See the post above yours but the most relevant to those specific brands is probably this post -
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...iems-amps-dacs.684159/page-2008#post-12676708



Interesting. Thanks for this. All clear now.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> There is a link in my signature that I keep updated. It also includes links to the appropriate references.


I think the list needs an update


----------



## Otto Motor (May 21, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> Despite what the original poster believed, several users bought the HK6 on a whim and also reported similar impressions on the SQ (including @HungryPanda). Such discussions regarding cables are best left at the sound science thread. Personally, I'm at the camp where "if you changed cables and the SQ improved, then your original cable was kinda crappy to begin with".


Cables with different impedances (not materials) may or may not make a difference in the frequency response depending on the iem's impedance profile. That's why these measurements are useful, albeit not 100% conclusive for everything.

As to materials: don't forget the internal wiring is part of the chain and it is not changed when connecting a different cable. It is the bottleneck even if the cable claims were true.

I have swapped the stock cable of my very well resolving UE900S with a $7 "silver" cable: no sonic difference found.


----------



## handwander

Does anyone have brand info or an AE link to mmcx cables that are quite short? Something like these - 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/diy...-ue900-mmcx-short-cable-40cm/32832907221.html


----------



## Zerohour88 (May 21, 2018)

-taking my own advice


----------



## Dobrescu George

Slater said:


> There is a link in my signature that I keep updated. It also includes links to the appropriate references.
> 
> It doesn't have everything ever banned on HF; just the primary ChiFi ones (that have caused the biggest stink in the last couple of years).



Thanks, this helps a lot  

I was asked to review some stuff from really lower ChiFi stuff, but if they are not allowed here I won't share anything about them here  

I don't know exactly from whom yet tho, so will further investigate


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I think the list needs an update



Done!


----------



## peter123

Imo it's always a good idea to read the first post in a thread before starting posting in it as first posts often contains basic information, faq etc. Or we can just repeat everything every ten pages....... 

Just my 2c


----------



## Emelya (May 22, 2018)

handwander said:


> Does anyone have brand info or an AE link to mmcx cables that are quite short?


FiiO RC-MMCX1S. 60 cm.
https://aliexpress.com/store/produc...Connector-Headphones/1473108_32819725622.html
And this one, 45 cm: 
https://aliexpress.com/item/DIY-SE535-ue900-MMCX-IM50-IM70-45/32836241645.html


----------



## Dobrescu George

peter123 said:


> Imo it's always a good idea to read the first post in a thread before starting posting in it as first posts often contains basic information, faq etc. Or we can just repeat everything every ten pages.......
> 
> Just my 2c



For sure I do that usually, but this is an 1000 pages thread, I didn't expect the first post to have precisely that info, especially since the first post was from 2016


----------



## peter123

superuser1 said:


> @peter123 What do you make of this FR Graph



That it's useless due to lack of interval numbers on the axis? 

Half kidding but without it it doesn't really say much


----------



## superuser1

peter123 said:


> That it's useless due to lack of interval numbers on the axis?
> 
> Half kidding but without it it doesn't really say much


I wonder why these people provide such a useless graphs.. just to show some thing perhaps.


----------



## peter123

superuser1 said:


> I wonder why these people provide such a useless graphs.. just to show some thing perhaps.



Yeah, I can't understand why anyone that knows why people would like to see a graph would publish something like that...


----------



## Otto Motor

The phonograph released yet another glaring review of a KZ earphone: this time the ES4...which they put ahead of the ZS10 in their points scheme: http://www.thephonograph.net/kz-es4-review/

Do we believe it?

The frequency response graph is still V-shaped, though.


----------



## Vishal

Check this out, 

TFZ QUEEN Dynamic Detachable Cables 3.5mm In-Ear Hifi Music Monitor DJ Studio Stereo MP3 PHone Earphones Earbuds
http://s.aliexpress.com/YB7RzaaE?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## Zlivan

@Otto Motor 
Well, I do believe it is pretty much what it looks like - a pair of typical v-shaped KZ earphones. They probably are decently detailed, bassy, "fun", but I have enough of such iems, so I'm gonna skip all of those new earphones from KZ until I see something different.

While on a subject of fun tuning, I think I've had plenty of fun listening to my music through not-so-fun tuned T2s


----------



## Otto Motor

Zlivan said:


> @Otto Motor
> Well, I do believe it is pretty much what it looks like - a pair of typical v-shaped KZ earphones. They probably are decently detailed, bassy, "fun", but I have enough of such iems, so I'm gonna skip all of those new earphones from KZ until I see something different.
> 
> While on a subject of fun tuning, I think I've had plenty of fun listening to my music through not-so-fun tuned T2s


Errr...you couldn't have said it better. I am getting the ZSA because of the metal housings.


----------



## Bartig (May 22, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> The phonograph released yet another glaring review of a KZ earphone: this time the ES4...which they put ahead of the ZS10 in their points scheme: http://www.thephonograph.net/kz-es4-review/
> 
> Do we believe it?
> 
> The frequency response graph is still V-shaped, though.


Well, The Phonograph compared the ZSR - which I love - to all the other KZ’s a while back. Why? Because they seemed to find it’s the best KZ.. If they say this doesn’t sound as the ZS10, but it’s more like the ZSR, it has my interest.

I already ordered by the way - so will let you know soon.


----------



## Otto Motor

Here is my review of the Tinaudio T2 - only one guy can do it drier:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/reviews#review-20344


----------



## Otto Motor

Bartig said:


> Well, The Phonograph compared the ZSR - which I love - to all the other KZ’s a while back. Why? Because they seemed to find it’s the best KZ.. If they say this doesn’t sound as the ZS10, but it’s more like the ZSR, it has my interest.
> 
> I already ordered by the way - so will let you know soon.


I opted for the ZSA because of the metal housings.


----------



## Otto Motor

Since I am banned from the KZ thread...here how to open the ZS10...


----------



## Zlivan

I think lowtechman would prefer something like this instead.


----------



## Zlivan

And now that I've seen the unboxing of ZSAs, I'm tempted to order just for the cuteness factor. I had no idea they were so small.

Now, if only the sound was on par with the looks, it would be awesome.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> Since I am banned from the KZ thread...here how to open the ZS10...



Why were you banned from the KZ thread?


----------



## Zlivan

He talked about The One That Shall Not Be Named and their demonic products.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 23, 2018)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-729#post-14258151

Errr...TRN60


Dobrescu George said:


> Why were you banned from the KZ thread?


I was banned from the KZ and <$100 Chifi threads for indefinitely last week for recommending an earphone by a forbidden brand to another Head-Fier. This was reported to an admin. Because I only alluded to that brand it was clear to the admin that I had known about the fact that that brand had been banned from Head-Fi.

What, you find this silly? Well, the whole discovery thread was shut down and cleaned up for the same reason a few days ago but to my knowledge nobody else was banned. At least one cannot claim Head-Fi is consistent.

I remember my later student days in the early 1990s when I was pissed as a rat and helped myself to a lasagne that was meant to be catered to a very mediocre band playing the university. I was banned from the club for three weeks for that. When it came to the "interrogation" the day after, I could not keep my face straight because the whole issue was so absurdly minute. Rest assured, I was a very happy and peaceful drunk after 16 drafts at the time and the bouncers didn't have to apply much force to guide me out - though they did.

What I learnt then is if you overdo it with rules and regulations, you lose authority and credibility as people go underground and therefore behind your back. In the end, policing will be impossible. As an unwanted side effect, that banned company has received a lot of publicity by the admins.

The present case can be compared to a guy forbidding his friends to talk to his estranged wife.

Also interesting what this does to the Head-Fi community: it polarizes them. One group couldn't care less about something they find unreasonable while others panic and denounce their peers in order to avoid the thread to be shut down.

You will fully understand all this for the case you were active before 1990.

The only solution is to eliminate the _corpus delicti _by finding a way to re-socialize that offensive brand. That's way better than alienating your own clientele.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-729#post-14258151
> 
> Errr...TRN60
> 
> ...



Sounds like you have some fun stories to tell though! 

I don't monitor all threads, so there's stuff that I don't notice when it is happening


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> The X5S has improved tuning, better cable and a wider nozzle.


+1 Agree! They are much improved! ...And the wider nozzle gives a better fit, as well.


----------



## robervaul

1clearhead said:


> +1 Agree! They are much improved! ...And the wider nozzle gives a better fit, as well.



Hi clear, where can I find the ACZ KR06-4/6 ?


----------



## durwood

I almost ordered the ZSA, was going to skip the ES4 but then heard the ES4 was more balanced. So I flip-flopped. Never really cared for my ES3 though, glad to see the ES4 is tuned more like some of my other favorites. I have the ED16 on my radar, waiting to see some graphs/reviews of it that it truly is a more refined ZSR before I pick that one up.


----------



## 1clearhead (May 24, 2018)

robervaul said:


> Hi clear, where can I find the ACZ KR06-4/6 ?


They have several providers now, but they first came out on this taobao webpage...
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...z8XEx&id=563722331160&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail

The KR06-4 is neutral, fun, and very addictive! But, the KR06-6 takes it a step further to a professional grade level extending the neutral factor to a wider effect, while maintaining good depth. I haven't found anything close to this price factor that challenges it yet in a professional level sound signature! ...Though the Tinaudio T2 comes close, the KR06 tears them apart in providing better details and bass accuracy, while maintaining its neutrality.

I love mine with SONY ear tips, which was a separate purchase. 

Depending on other taobao websites, you can get the KR06-4 or the KR06-6 in "blue/red" (for left right) or "black". So, be careful on which one you are purchasing, they have the same housing.

Here are some PIC's from their website....



 

 

 

 

 



Glad I can help...

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

...You can also type in the keyword:  KR06 on the taobao website search engine.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 24, 2018)

*KZ ES4 vs. KZ ZS10 according to the phonograph
*
ES4 scores higher mainly because of isolation, comfort, and eq-response, but ZS10 sounds better according to them...without considering imaging, soundstage, layering, instrument separation and other factors.


----------



## handwander

Otto Motor said:


> *KZ ES4 vs. KZ ZS10 according to the phonograph*
> ES4 scores higher mainly because of isolation and eq-response, but ZS10 sounds better according to them...without considering imaging, soundstage, layering, instrument separation and other factors.


I know head-fi is maybe the wrong place to discuss this but some of these scores seem rather arbitrary. 0.25 point deviations? Come on now.


----------



## Otto Motor

handwander said:


> I know head-fi is maybe the wrong place to discuss this but some of these scores seem rather arbitrary. 0.25 point deviations? Come on now.


What I try to find out is whether it is worth ordering the ES4. So far, the comments on the ES4 have been all very positive, on the ZSA rather negative, and on the ZS10 a mixed bag. I have the ZS10 and ordered the ZSA.


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys, I've just reviewed the FiiO FH1. It's a good performer for the price.

Link here https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh1-dual-hybrid-iem.22884/reviews#review-20351

 

Happy reading!


----------



## superuser1

handwander said:


> I know head-fi is maybe the wrong place to discuss this but some of these scores seem rather arbitrary. 0.25 point deviations? Come on now.


Im wondering how can they comment on one sound being better than the other *"without considering imaging, soundstage, layering, instrument separation and other factors."*


----------



## adkiller

1clearhead said:


> They have several providers now, but they first came out on this taobao webpage...
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...z8XEx&id=563722331160&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
> 
> The KR06-4 is neutral, fun, and very addictive! But, the KR06-6 takes it a step further to a professional grade level extending the neutral factor to a wider effect, while maintaining good depth. I haven't found anything close to this price factor that challenges it yet in a professional level sound signature! ...Though the Tinaudio T2 comes close, the KR06 tears them apart in providing better details and bass accuracy, while maintaining its neutrality.
> ...



How to tell the KR06-4 apart from the KR06-6? (Number of drivers per side, color, etc)

Found them on YOYcart but can't tell for sure if it is the KR06-6:
https://www.yoycart.com/Product/565478105887/
https://www.yoycart.com/Product/563505969136/


----------



## Zerohour88 (May 24, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> They have several providers now, but they first came out on this taobao webpage...
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...z8XEx&id=563722331160&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
> 
> The KR06-4 is neutral, fun, and very addictive! But, the KR06-6 takes it a step further to a professional grade level extending the neutral factor to a wider effect, while maintaining good depth. I haven't found anything close to this price factor that challenges it yet in a professional level sound signature! ...Though the Tinaudio T2 comes close, the KR06 tears them apart in providing better details and bass accuracy, while maintaining its neutrality.
> ...



hm...that's actually quite tempting, and the shape is quite unique too. Care to give an impression? quite cheap too (I see there's a Pro version?)




superuser1 said:


> Im wondering how can they comment on one sound being better than the other *"without considering imaging, soundstage, layering, instrument separation and other factors."*



that's far too complicated for their main audience (or anyone who actually rely on their reviews), lol


----------



## 1clearhead

adkiller said:


> How to tell the KR06-4 apart from the KR06-6? (Number of drivers per side, color, etc)
> 
> Found them on YOYcart but can't tell for sure if it is the KR06-6:
> https://www.yoycart.com/Product/565478105887/
> https://www.yoycart.com/Product/563505969136/


They should display what model you're ordering.

On taobao (for example) it displays either KR06-6, or the lower priced KR06-4 by the difference in model.

1st example:

佩戴方式: 入耳式

兼容平台: ANDROID Windows Phone iOS

套餐类型: 套餐一

是否线控: 是

颜色分类: 红色+蓝色

线控耳机品牌: ACZ

型号: *kr06-6* *<--* *model number*

线控耳机性质: 原装

2nd example:

佩戴方式: 入耳式

兼容平台: ANDROID Windows Phone iOS

套餐类型: 套餐一

是否线控: 是

颜色分类: 黑色

线控耳机品牌: ACZ

型号: *kr06-4* *<--* *model number*

线控耳机性质: 原装

If it's to complicated to order, you can always ask the seller before ordering.


----------



## Bartig

Otto Motor said:


> *KZ ES4 vs. KZ ZS10 according to the phonograph
> *
> ES4 scores higher mainly because of isolation, comfort, and eq-response, but ZS10 sounds better according to them...without considering imaging, soundstage, layering, instrument separation and other factors.


Well, there are *some* notes on that in the mids and highs section of the ES4 review. 



handwander said:


> I know head-fi is maybe the wrong place to discuss this but some of these scores seem rather arbitrary. 0.25 point deviations? Come on now.


Yes, their scoring is something special... every bit weighs the same and you can read exactly the same description on the bass of an IEM, sometimes it being awarded an 8 and sometimes a 9,25...

Happily, their descriptions are somewhat more complete in the last reviews.


----------



## 1clearhead (May 24, 2018)

Error


----------



## 1clearhead

@*Zerohour88*  hm...that's actually quite tempting, and the shape is quite unique too. Care to give an impression? quite cheap too (I see there's a Pro version?)

Yes, there are actually two versions and for such a low price, they are some very serious competitors in the Chinese market right now.

My quick impression is actually on my home page: https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/

As you can see below, these top my list in just sound alone on my home page....

RATING CHART Highest Rating Possible For Each: 10

PSR = PRO SOUND RATING
SS = SOUND SIGNATURE
BQ = BUILD QUALITY
OP = OVERALL PACKAGE
OV = OVERALL VALUE

HYBRIDS DD + BA Armature(s):

ACZ KR06-6
HD Driver + Bellsing Dual BA Armatures each side
PSR: 9.9
SS: Excellent hi-end details/micro-details, crystal clear MID's, and fast punchy bass with excellent soundstage and resolution!
BQ: 7
OP: 6
OV: 10
COMMENTS: Lame packaging with a few accessories, but best overall PSR for the asking price!

ACZ KR06-4
HD Driver + Bellsing BA Armature each side
PSR: 9.8
SS: Incredible clarity and details with excellent imaging and soundstage!
BQ: 7
OP: 6
OV: 10
COMMENTS: Lame packaging with a few accessories, but makes-up for it with great PSR for the asking price!

Notice....if they were alloy/metal housing, they would probably score higher on BQ (build quality), as well. 


-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead (May 24, 2018)

Other new sets I would personnally recomend, if you haven't perchased them yet....

MaGaosi Y3 (hybrid)
LIBERATOR AK-47 (driver)
MEMT X5s (driver)

MEMT T5 (my top ear bud!)

More impressions on them...
https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/

All three are incredible buys. 
Biggest improvement in housing, cables, and sound goes to the MEMT X5s. 


-Clear


----------



## Zerohour88

1clearhead said:


> @*Zerohour88*  hm...that's actually quite tempting, and the shape is quite unique too. Care to give an impression? quite cheap too (I see there's a Pro version?)
> 
> Yes, there are actually two versions and for such a low price, they are some very serious competitors in the Chinese market right now.
> 
> ...




wow, even above the Sendiy and K5? now that's actually impressive. Now I'm trying hard to think if I need another triple hybrid in the same bracket as BGVP DS1, lol. The bass was a bit too bloaty for me on that one.


----------



## tripside (May 24, 2018)

So my trusty pair of Yamaha EPH-100 tapped out yesterday and I'm looking for a replacement. Anything in the chi-fi hemisphere that has a similar sound under $80? I'm okay with  not having a similar level of isolation.

I'm also looking for a backup pair under 50$. Looking forward to suggestions. 

Edit - Removed references as per rules.


----------



## guiffre

tripside said:


> So my trusty pair of Yamaha EPH-100 tapped out yesterday and I'm looking for a replacement. Anything in the chi-fi hemisphere that has a similar sound under $80? I'm okay with  not having a similar level of isolation.
> 
> I'm also looking for a backup pair under 50$. Is Revonext QT2 a good choice? Or are there better alternatives.



I'm loving the iBasso iT01 ($99)

and my 'backup' is the KZ ZS6 ($40ish)

Love them both...excellent price-performance ratio.


----------



## Slater (May 24, 2018)

tripside said:


> I'm also looking for a backup pair under 50$. Is <r_eference to banned IEM model_> a good choice? Or are there better alternatives.



That IEM model is unfortunately banned on HeadFi. I would edit your post and remove the reference to it.

There’s a link in my signature with more info.


----------



## tripside

Slater said:


> That IEM model is unfortunately banned on HeadFi. I would edit your post and remove the reference to it.
> 
> There’s a link in my signature with more info.



Thanks for notifying. I've edited my post.


----------



## tripside

guiffre said:


> I'm loving the iBasso iT01 ($99)
> 
> and my 'backup' is the KZ ZS6 ($40ish)
> 
> Love them both...excellent price-performance ratio.


I've heard that ZS6 is a tad sibilant. Which is why I'm weary of going for it.


----------



## Dobrescu George

tripside said:


> I've heard that ZS6 is a tad sibilant. Which is why I'm weary of going for it.



Final Audio E3000 would be a good choice if you want something that sounds really natural at that price point 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/05/final-e2000-and-e3000-impressively-inexpensive.html


----------



## Slater (May 24, 2018)

tripside said:


> I've heard that ZS6 is a tad sibilant. Which is why I'm weary of going for it.



It is (despite being an awesome IEM).

Most hybrid KZs are a tiny bit sibilant (ZST, ZSR, ZS5, ZS6, etc etc), because they use 1 or more of the Bellsing 30095 BA driver in most of their hybrids.

You can eliminate most if not all of the sibilance with 2 simple mods.

But if you don't feel like messing with any mods, and just want something out of the box ready to go with zero sibilance, there are other choices.

I have never heard the Yamaha EPH-100 (although I did have multiple KZ HDS2, which was KZs version of the Yamaha EPH-100). If you could describe the EPH-100 sound (or the sound/features you're looking for), I will try and give you a backup IEM recommendation.

You looking for neutral? V shaped? Mid forward? Another micro driver? Smooth and forgiving? etc


----------



## Dobrescu George

I will be reviewing something very Chi-Fi named Simphonio Xctied 2 very soon


----------



## audio123

Enjoy the review on Astrotec Lyra Classic! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/05/23/astrotec-lyra-classic/


----------



## tripside

Slater said:


> It is (despite being an awesome IEM).
> 
> Most hybrid KZs are a tiny bit sibilant (ZST, ZSR, ZS5, ZS6, etc etc), because they use 1 or more of the Bellsing 30095 BA driver in most of their hybrids.
> 
> ...



I am looking for detailed but not fatiguing at higher end. Punchy, fast bass with good body in mids.


----------



## Otto Motor

tripside said:


> Thanks for notifying. I've edited my post.


And because it is banned, it will be another bestseller!


----------



## Saoshyant

@Slater Keep in mind your quote also should be edited


----------



## Slater

Saoshyant said:


> @Slater Keep in mind your quote also should be edited



Thanks for catching that. Quote edited 

I don't want to get "Otto Motored", after all


----------



## zazaboy

@1clearhead how good is the bass and soundstage and vocals of magaosi y3 its 40 euro atm


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-729#post-14258151
> 
> Errr...TRN60
> 
> ...



I thought you were an Engineer? 16 would be shameful in my day. LOL


----------



## Otto Motor

groucho69 said:


> I thought you were an Engineer? 16 would be shameful in my day. LOL


I am a geologist, that is a scientist.


----------



## Saoshyant

Ah the study of the Geo car brand.  Gotta imagine that's a boring field of study.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> I am a geologist, that is a scientist.



So that's why you stop at 16? Who new geologists had more sense than engineers?


----------



## Adide

Otto Motor said:


> I am a geologist, that is a scientist.



BAM!
Banned from geology thread.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 24, 2018)

groucho69 said:


> So that's why you stop at 16? Who new geologists had more sense than engineers?


The forestry students I was with left the bar...so jumped in a taxi to go to the university club. They didn't serve any beer in the taxi.

WARNING: we are off topic and there is at least one person who is reporting stuff like this to the admins. I got banned because I was reported.

...but I am bringing this thread back to beerphones.

@Slater: Is Heinecken a banned manufacturer? I got them at a Speakeasy in New Orleans.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> The forestry students I was with left the bar...so jumped in a taxi to go to the university club. They didn't serve any beer in the taxi.



No beer in the taxi? How Barbaric.


----------



## DBaldock9

Otto Motor said:


> The forestry students I was with left the bar...so jumped in a taxi to go to the university club. They didn't serve any beer in the taxi.



Just substitute Beer for Soda...


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Simphonio Xcited2 is live now!

Soon coming to Head-Fi as well 

(They are a little rare and new, so sharing link as the thing may be a bit hard to find)

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/05/simphonio-xcited2-intrigued-by-energy.html


----------



## Otto Motor (May 24, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> My review on Simphonio Xcited2 is live now!
> 
> Soon coming to Head-Fi as well
> 
> ...


Thanks. For a quick overview, have you considered putting a summary ahead of the main body of text? Some measurements would be informative, too.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. For a quick overview, have you considered putting a summary ahead of the main body of text? Some measurements would be informative, too.



There is a quick summary below the main body of text, please read value and conclusion for that 

<<<Measurements done with cheap equipment are worthless, and expensive equipment is expensive. Taking proper measurements requires a lot of knowledge and proper testing conditions. I have great respect for those who do and for those who can do it, but I personally feel that I need to read and learn more about it before I start doing it>>>


----------



## Wiljen

Dobrescu George said:


> There is a quick summary below the main body of text, please read value and conclusion for that
> 
> <<<Measurements done with cheap equipment are worthless, and expensive equipment is expensive. Taking proper measurements requires a lot of knowledge and proper testing conditions. I have great respect for those who do and for those who can do it, but I personally feel that I need to read and learn more about it before I start doing it>>>



Amen!


----------



## Otto Motor (May 25, 2018)

The Rumour Mill...cut and paste...cannot confirm whether it is true:
*
KZ ZS10:* _"...If you are unaware, KZ retweaked their ZS10 two weeks ago. It was mentioned in the Chinese headphone forums but nobody in the western frontier talk about it. So let it be. We will never catch up with the manufacturer tweaking their IEMs to sound even better...."_

*TRN V60*: _"...Both V60 and the soon-to-be-launched V80 are tuned to be more laid-back sounding compared to, say, V20. I already forwarded your feedback to TRN and there will be changes to the next batch of V60._

and

_"Update...TRN has agreed to make alterations to the V60 in the next production batch. They WILL NOT reposition the BA driver like those folks on Head-Fi (very crude way of modding). Instead, they tweak the crossover to bring out the midrange by another 2~3dB. This will also "minimize the driver flex" like one of the Head-Fi'ers had mentioned. The next batch of IEMs will come out in about 10 days from today (25/5)..."_


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> The Rumour Mill...cut and paste...cannot confirm whether it is true:
> *
> KZ ZS10:* _"...If you are unaware, KZ retweaked their ZS10 two weeks ago. It was mentioned in the Chinese headphone forums but nobody in the western frontier talk about it. So let it be. We will never catch up with the manufacturer tweaking their IEMs to sound even better...."_
> 
> ...



I hope someone told them to go easy on the BA driver glue...a little goes a long way!


----------



## Zlivan

So basically they are making us beta-test their crap. If nobody complains, fine, leave it be. If the customers are not too happy, hey, let's retune, tell no one, and keep the production going. Whoever bought the first batch, well, tough luck.

I guess it's easier than doing some serious tuning work or spending more time perfecting the product. How else could they sprinkle new models every few weeks.

Pretty lame.


----------



## Otto Motor

Zlivan said:


> So basically they are making us beta-test their crap. If nobody complains, fine, leave it be. If the customers are not too happy, hey, let's retune, tell no one, and keep the production going. Whoever bought the first batch, well, tough luck.
> 
> I guess it's easier than doing some serious tuning work or spending more time perfecting the product. How else could they sprinkle new models every few weeks.
> 
> Pretty lame.


Well...don't know. The design is "borrowed" from Fender. That already indicates low interest in coming up with something new and exciting. And, maybe, the flavour of the month in the domestic market is "laid back". 

Some 10 years ago, I looked into Chifi in China, and found the domestic taste of - in this case - speakers was different compared to ours.


----------



## Zlivan (May 25, 2018)

Yeah, I get it, but they seem to have gotten more ambitious, prices are going up, that should imply some more effort put into their products.

The idea of changing the sound on-the-fly and shafting the customers who bought inferior iterations is wrong to say the least. Unless they offer to replace older units with improved ones, which I seriously doubt will happen.

Well, I wasn't gonna buy any new KZs anyway, and I certanly will not get anything from TRN now that I've seen comments from their "beta-tester".

I'm not going to elaborate this to oblivion, but that doesn't sound like a good way of doing business...

P.S. I don't think I'm the only one thinking like this. I've seen Igor disagreeing with changes as he already ordered unaltered TRN V60, and then asked if he could get the new one for free.
People who pay for their toys will not be happy, I guess, and those who get free samples may not care too much.


----------



## Otto Motor

KZ have been changing tuning and whole interiors tacitly all along. For example, Head-Fier Coil dissected the ATE generations. We have also discussed KZ's policy of issuing tons of earphone models - the majority seems to like it. 

I regretted ordering the TRN V60 the minute I learnt of their design "lift" and before the first sound reports came in here.


----------



## manukmanohar (May 25, 2018)

Zlivan said:


> Yeah, I get it, but they seem to have gotten more ambitious, prices are going up, that should imply some more effort put into their products.
> 
> The idea of changing the sound on-the-fly and shafting the customers who bought inferior iterations is wrong to say the least. Unless they offer to replace older units with improved ones, which I seriously doubt will happen.
> 
> ...



It is indeed sad, and makes me want to avoid brands who do this.


----------



## Zerohour88

Unless some solid proof on the ZS10 revision comes out, not gonna put much faith in that. On one hand, they've got many models coming up that going back on an older model and tweaking it doesn't make sense. On the other hand, if its their only planned flagship model, it is plausible if they want to keep marketing it (after rumors of the 12 driver model, not so sure). Again, waiting for to someone make a comparison on the old and supposed revision.

I would imagine KZ not wanting to screw up and create another ZS5v2 situation (where they made things worse). Then again, who knows. Waiting on comparisons if there is one.

TRN, supposedly came from former KZ employees, so the revision thing isn't surprising. Calling the attempts at making their botched product release "crude" is quite something though.


----------



## Otto Motor

Zerohour88 said:


> Unless some solid proof on the ZS10 revision comes out, not gonna put much faith in that.




I am not religious either!


----------



## Slater (May 26, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> On one hand, they've got many models coming up that going back on an older model and tweaking it doesn't make sense.



Actually, they do just that all of the time.

The ATR, despite being a few years old, was recently updated with a new/different driver. They also literally just tweaked the shell of the EDR1, which is one of the their oldest IEMs (*years* old, yet still in active production).

So yeah, KZ is continually tweaking, changing, improving, modifying models based on feedback and whatnot (which angers a lot of people too BTW). So there's pros and cons.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Actually, they do just that all of the time.
> 
> The ATR, despite being a few years old, was recently updated with a new/different driver. They also literally just tweaked the shell of the EDR1, which is one of the their oldest IEMs (*years* old, yet still in active production).
> 
> So yeah, KZ is continually tweaking, changing, improving, modifying models based on feedback and whatnot (which angers a lot of people too BTW). So there's pros and cons.



I guess the reason for such anger is no mention of these revisions rather than the revisions themselves

also, driver changes on the cheap models might be them running out of the old drivers used and just cramming whatever driver they're producing right (or bought in bulk due to usage in newer models). Not that I'm saying its impossible for them to consciously tweak them, its just seems such a waste of resource, again, with their current craze of releasing models every other month.


----------



## Slater (May 26, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> I guess the reason for such anger is no mention of these revisions rather than the revisions themselves
> 
> also, driver changes on the cheap models might be them running out of the old drivers used and just cramming whatever driver they're producing right (or bought in bulk due to usage in newer models). Not that I'm saying its impossible for them to consciously tweak them, its just seems such a waste of resource, again, with their current craze of releasing models every other month.



Car manufacturers do this all of the time. Car manufacturers usually keep models for about 5 years before they are totally redesigned.

For 2019, Toyota is releasing a brand new totally redesigned RAV4 (let's call it code name alpha). And let's assume hypothetically Toyota won't completely redesign the RAV4 AGAIN until 2024 (code name beta).

Well, they aren't going to keep it 100% exactly the same for 2019 - 2023.

Perhaps in 2020 they will change the seat fabric, offer different wheels, and add a roof rack and fog lights.
For 2021 they will add +10 more horsepower to the engine, and tweak the anti-sway bars in the suspension based on owner feedback regarding handling.
Then in 2022 and 2023 (_despite the alpha platform being now 3 years old_), Toyota will do what's known as a "model refresh", adding a redesigned front bumper, redesigned headlights and taillights, adding 2 new paint colors, and deleting 2 previous colors.
Then FINALLY, in 2024 they will release the next "all new totally redesigned" model.

So you see, minor tweaks and improvements along the way are done by more companies than just KZ. Why do they do this? Sure, it could be because parts are no longer available. In my hypothetical RAV4 example, who knows they may have added the 2 new paint colors & deleted the 2 previous colors because their paint supplier no longer made certain paint colors any more, forcing Toyota to pick 2 new colors. Just like you are saying that maybe KZ ran out of the original ATR drivers, so they were forced to use different drivers (in the ATR's case, KZ is using ATE v5 drivers).

Sure, the reason for tweaks and changes varies, but in general, changes to most products is generally done with the intention of making _improvements_, not making things worse. Some believe the ZS5 v2 is worse than the ZS5 v1, but others feel it was actually better in many ways. It laid the foundation for the ZS6 in fact, which is regarded by many as one of the best (if not the best) IEM KZ has ever made to date.


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> Car manufacturers do this all of the time. Car manufacturers usually keep models for about 5 years before they are totally redesigned.
> 
> For 2019, Toyota is releasing a brand new totally redesigned RAV4 (let's call it code name alpha). And let's assume hypothetically Toyota won't completely redesign the RAV4 AGAIN until 2024 (code name beta).
> 
> ...


Good analogy. It’s not just to improve product quality though - it’s also to decrease manufacturing costs...


----------



## Zlivan

Yeah, but there's a difference in updated models and unannounced changes of existing ones.

I bet you wouldn't like to receive your car with 4 instead of 5 gears (for those who know how to drive stick) that you expected. Or maybe you'd be thrilled to have 6 gears, but the customer that bought that same car a month ago with 5 wouldn't. Or maybe one of the wheels got a bit smaller while "tweaking" and you end up feeling kinda funny while driving.

Sure, mistakes are made by much bigger companies, a lot of the times knowingly because there are multitude of units already in production, but that doesn't mean it's ok. Yeah, sure, they lose money if they recall flawed products or compensate customers, but it's their problem really.

We don't feel cheated much because it's just a set of cheap earphones and you don't really know what to expect in the first place (I don't consider info like "heavy bass clear music fill your head with ecstasy" beneficial), but it's bad anyway.


----------



## Slater (May 26, 2018)

Zlivan said:


> Yeah, but there's a difference in updated models and unannounced changes of existing ones.
> 
> I bet you wouldn't like to receive your car with 4 instead of 5 gears (for those who know how to drive stick) that you expected. Or maybe you'd be thrilled to have 6 gears, but the customer that bought that same car a month ago with 5 wouldn't. Or maybe one of the wheels got a bit smaller while "tweaking" and you end up feeling kinda funny while driving.
> 
> ...



Again, back to the car analogy. The manufacturers revise hundreds of individual parts on every car (on a continuous basis), including the one you are driving right now, due to different reasons - all without ever telling the owners a single word.

Hyundai just recently updated the oil filter part on 1 of my cars, due to an issue they were having (something like defective filter media). They aren't going to add that to the marketing brochures in the showroom or on the product website. They just quietly make the change and move on. And owners will start receiving the new version of the oil filter upon their next oil change without ever knowing it. They also revise the ECU firmware all of the time, and you just get the new firmware when you go in for service (whether you are even aware of it or not).

Heck, xduoo quietly changed the battery in the X3 from a 1500mAh to a 2000mAh without telling anyone. The only way to know was to open it up and see what battery you had.

Don't get me wrong, I totally understand where you're coming from. I'm not saying it's right or encouraged, but rather that KZ isn't the only company that does it._ The issue is that repeated practices like this typically erode consumer trust/confidence and ultimately a company's credibility in the eyes its customers._

Trust me, if I was to order a spare pair of ATR right now (expecting it to sound like the ATRs I already own), and it arrived sounding totally different due to an unannounced driver change, I wouldn't be too pleased. I could have just kept listening to my ATE, since it sounds the same as the revised ATR.

A lot of ZS5 owners (including me) were not pleased when they ordered the ZS5 expecting to get the v1, only to receive the v2 instead. Just like I was not happy when I ordered a ZS1 (expecting it to be a v1 with crossover and brass ring), and it turned out to be the revised ZS1 v2 that deleted those awesome features.

Like you said, I felt cheated in both cases (the ZS5 and the ZS1). But other times, these changes do work to the customer's advantage. I'm sure the xduoo X3 owners who received the larger battery were happy (even if they unaware there was even 2 batteries). Or the Hyundai owners that aren't driving around with the defective oil filter (even if they were unaware there was even 2 filters). Or the Toyota owners who don't have to worry about their airbag blowing up in their face (even if they were unaware there was even defective airbags to begin with).

The door does swing both ways...

_BTW, I think not having an official website really hurts KZ, and it's just plain ludicrous for a multi-million dollar company that cranks out consumer products not to have one in 2018. The website would be the perfect place to publicize revsions (in addition to a million other things). Just like when apps or computer programs are updated, companies list in a changelog what is different. But without a website, KZ has no way to let people know *anything*. We as an audiophile community shouldn't have to do our own teardowns and reverse engineering to find out something has changed. And we shouldn't have to rely on sites like phonograph and HillAudio's Facebook to know about new stuff coming up. That's what a company's marketing department should be using its website for._


----------



## zazaboy

Is the claims that KZ zs10 v2 true or not?


----------



## zazaboy

And since when? Did they chance it


----------



## Zerohour88 (May 26, 2018)

Slater said:


> The door does swing both ways...
> 
> _BTW, I think not having an official website really hurts KZ, and it's just plain ludicrous for a multi-million dollar company that cranks out consumer products not to have one in 2018. The website would be the perfect place to publicize revsions (in addition to a million other things). Just like when apps or computer programs are updated, companies list in a changelog what is different. But without a website, KZ has no way to let people know *anything*. We as an audiophile community shouldn't have to do our own teardowns and reverse engineering to find out something has changed. And we shouldn't have to rely on sites like phonograph and HillAudio's Facebook to know about new stuff coming up. That's what a company's marketing department should be using its website for._



I do believe that there's no ill-intent regarding the revisions made (as they say, road to hell is paved with good intentions). Seems a bit manic. I do like if its a chaos of new models, but a chaos of revisions is too confusing to enjoy.

Heck, I don't even know if the KZ weibo I found the other was the official one. They should at least have a page there. The official Tmall store still showing a teaser pic for a 10 driver IEM, with something that looked like the ZS6, no idea if its old or new, maybe its the ZS10 and they didn't bother changing it until they have something else to announce.

one more curious thing is that someone theorized that the coming KZ ED16 isn't exactly official from KZ, since it still hasn't showed up on their official Tmall store. A few sellers included DIY in the title, though that's not saying much.

also, cross-posting this from the sub-$100 thread, 3 new cheap Magaosi models for people itching to spend:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-736#post-14262792


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> (in the ATR's case, KZ is using ATE v5 drivers).



I bought my ATR recently.  If mine has the ATEv5 drivers, is that a good thing or a bad thing?  Were they better when they had their own unique driver?


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I bought my ATR recently.  If mine has the ATEv5 drivers, is that a good thing or a bad thing?  Were they better when they had their own unique driver?



No, that’s a good thing. ATE > ATR


----------



## superuser1

Zlivan said:


> Yeah, but there's a difference in updated models and unannounced changes of existing ones.
> 
> I bet you wouldn't like to receive your car with 4 instead of 5 gears (for those who know how to *drive stick*) that you expected. Or maybe you'd be thrilled to have 6 gears, but the customer that bought that same car a month ago with 5 wouldn't. Or maybe one of the wheels got a bit smaller while "tweaking" and you end up feeling kinda funny while driving.
> 
> ...


Stick is the only right way to drive


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> I am not religious either!


----------



## Zlivan

superuser1 said:


> Stick is the only right way to drive


I'm from europe, never driven an automatic in my life. I was just messing with our fellow americans a bit


----------



## mbwilson111

Zlivan said:


> I'm from europe, never driven an automatic in my life. I was just messing with our fellow americans a bit



I am American but learned to drive with a stick.   

The only right way to drive is on the RIGHT...which is why I don't drive now that I live in the UK.  I am barely safe as a pedestrian.


----------



## superuser1

Zlivan said:


> I'm from europe, never driven an automatic in my life. I was just messing with our fellow americans a bit


lol i noticed that 
I am from India and though we have automatics galore (these days) i conveniently ignore them 

@mbwilson111 you mean the right side is the left!


----------



## peter123

superuser1 said:


> lol i noticed that
> I am from India and though we have automatics galore (these days) i conveniently ignore them
> 
> @mbwilson111 you mean the right side is the left!



I used to ignore them as well but then I got an electrical car and everything changed


----------



## mbwilson111

superuser1 said:


> @mbwilson111 you mean the right side is the left!



haha

my brain will only allow me to drive on the right hand side of the road... will they let me do that here?  If so, maybe we will get a car!   I miss my car

The really weird thing here is people parking on either side of the road pointing in whatever direction they want.  I was shocked when I found that out.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 26, 2018)

groucho69 said:


>


Believe it or not [pun intended] - discussion of religion is also banned here.




mbwilson111 said:


> ...haha
> 
> my brain will only allow me to drive on the right hand side of the road... will they let me do that here?  If so, maybe we will get a car!   I miss my car
> 
> The really weird thing here is people parking on either side of the road pointing in whatever direction they want.  I was shocked when I found that out.



I am ambidextral, learnt how to drive in Germany, drive stick shift in Canada only, have no problem driving on the left in the UK, but multiple roundabouts and the left-hand shifting drive me bonkers.


----------



## demo-to (May 26, 2018)

Edit: deleted


----------



## Otto Motor (May 27, 2018)

*ON MEASUREMENTS IN REVIEWS
*
I recently ran into opposition by asking reviewers of above-budget priced earphones to include measurements. I think that measurements contain crucial information that add substance and therefore value to any review. Innerfidelity released this article on the topic yesterday: https://goo.gl/fvqCqr

It was claimed that measurement gear is expensive. Well, I paid some $55 CAD...and I have not yet used it  It is a small investment considering the value of the earphones measured.





Freeware exists for both PC and Mac: https://www.roomeqwizard.com/
This software is powerful and not easy to get a command of. The manual is a pain but it tells one everything they have to know. There is also an iPhone app (but one may run into noise issues).

Why measurements? This is described here:
https://goo.gl/Fuwrwb

In simple terms, the frequency response curve gives one the basic flavour of an earphone, and the impedance profile tells one how the frequency response changes with output impedance (the cable belongs to the output impedance). This requires a basic understanding of the subject but helps the listener to choose the right audio gear for each earphone - and the other way round. Measurements also indicate whether an earphone is faulty, e.g. miswired internally.

A good example of the power of measurements is superimposed frequency response curves like these  - which I used in my KZ ZS10 review. It shows the basic differences between the three earphones in a nutshell. The ZS10 has the most pronounced V-shape of the three. These graphs would certainly influence my buying decision: I'd been more cautious ordering the ZS10 if I had seen its frequency response.





Here the impedance profiles. It tells one, for example, that the KZ ZS5's frequency response doesn't change much with different output impedance. The changes in the frequency response can be calculated but eyeballing will do for our purpose.





This plot tells you how to somewhat tame the ZS6's treble peak: with a 75 ohm adapter...details on headflux.de





As you see, I have not done any of the measurements myself - which does not make them any less useful. In the end it does not matter where the information comes from as long as it is reliable. But I will have to get into it myself.

Innerfidelity has always been my biggest role model. Tyll Hertsens conveyed his message concisely and to the point. And measurements have always been an integral part of his analyses. That combination has been very helpful for making buying decisions.

In summary, measurements characterize the technical capabilities of an earphone [albeit not completely] and therefore add value to any review.  And they are essential for comparison purposes. This becomes more important for the reader with increasing price of an earphone - because it helps minimize the risk of making the wrong buying decision. And measurements also add a component of "unbiased...honest" as stated in many disclaimers - and therefore credibility.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Believe it or not [pun intended] - discussion of religion is also banned here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My view is that it is not religion.


----------



## demo-to

demo-to said:


> First impressions on MEIZU LIVE (4BA IEM)
> 
> Received this today from Gearbest for 203USD.
> Quite a bit over an hour listening time so far.
> ...


Update
After a week with the Meizu Live I am pleased.
Tips selection was not easy but worth the search. I would claim the Live is tip sensitive.

This here were the best match which let the details pass - now with the highs, too. Still no sibilance. So no claims here left for me.

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32...e-W60-W50-W40-W30-W20-UM10pro-UM20pro-UM30pro

The Live provides a good compromise between a BA typically clinical and a dynamic natural sound - which results in a quite true to life performance.

Slightly negative is the fact that I have to turn the volume louder compared to other IEMs to hear the best result. 
And I would not claim anymore the Live is mids forward - but not recessed either. 
Also a finding is the good pairing with my mobile. Maybe as this IEM was most likely designed for mobile phones use...?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Dunu Falcon-C is a Chinese IEM, and it works really nice with Hiby R6, a DAP from China as well


----------



## Otto Motor (May 26, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> Amen!


Measurements would have conclusively identified the miswiring in your KZ ZS10 .


----------



## Otto Motor (May 27, 2018)

*KZ ES4 vs. KZ ZS10*

According to the phonograph, the KZ ES4 has the more recessed mids.
Here my thoughts on "bathtub" signatures in general - if you had missed it before:
https://goo.gl/8wPg4q

P.S. Well, this belongs to the KZ thread, but I don't have posting privileges there...


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> *ON MEASUREMENTS IN REVIEWS*
> 
> As you see, I have not done any of the measurements myself - which does not make them any less useful. In the end it does not matter where the information comes from as long as it is reliable.
> 
> In summary, measurements characterize the technical capabilities of an earphone [albeit not completely] and therefore add value to any review.  And they are essential for comparison purposes.  And measurements also add a component of "unbiased...honest" as stated in many disclaimers - and therefore credibility.



I agree that measurements can add to a review, the problem is when measurements come from as many different un-calibrated and un-corrolated sources as they do, and conditions under which the measurements are made are not kept equal, the idea that they are essential for comparison purposes falls flat.   The differences in measurement setups, environmental noise, procedure, etc.. all play a role in results making comparisons invalid if using two different reviewers data and possibly invalid even when using a single reviewers data done at different times.   Your example of Tyll was a good one in that he also preached the use of calibrated systems so that comparisons between them was retained.  That takes a good bit more than $55 to pull off.   Realistically, creating a truly silent chamber in which to conduct measurements so that ambient noises don't play a roll in the outcome is a several thousand dollar proposition.   For Us home users, are you really controlling the environment so that the outside noises reaching the measuring device are exactly the same every time?  As I write this, I can hear the ice maker, birds chirping outside, and a low hum of a fluorescent that needs a new ballast.   The measuring equipment is a small piece of the overall equation if you really want results that lend themselves to comparisons with others results and retain validity.


----------



## Dobrescu George (May 27, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> I agree that measurements can add to a review, the problem is when measurements come from as many different un-calibrated and un-corrolated sources as they do, and conditions under which the measurements are made are not kept equal, the idea that they are essential for comparison purposes falls flat.   The differences in measurement setups, environmental noise, procedure, etc.. all play a role in results making comparisons invalid if using two different reviewers data and possibly invalid even when using a single reviewers data done at different times.   Your example of Tyll was a good one in that he also preached the use of calibrated systems so that comparisons between them was retained.  That takes a good bit more than $55 to pull off.   Realistically, creating a truly silent chamber in which to conduct measurements so that ambient noises don't play a roll in the outcome is a several thousand dollar proposition.   For Us home users, are you really controlling the environment so that the outside noises reaching the measuring device are exactly the same every time?  As I write this, I can hear the ice maker, birds chirping outside, and a low hum of a fluorescent that needs a new ballast.   The measuring equipment is a small piece of the overall equation if you really want results that lend themselves to comparisons with others results and retain validity.



This comment explains well why novices should never do measurements, basically, if everyone has a different rig and different conditions, you get awfully varied FRs that have nothing to do with the actual response, for a measurement to make sense, everyone would need proper measurement etiquette. 

Not to mention that most cheap measurement devices are trash at recovering proper data above or below a certain point, especially until you hit around a certain price point, which is more than most invest in the headphones themselves. 

Microphones are the same, good microphones are pretty expensive, so something that can do proper measurements is pretty expensive as well. 

The only truly reliable measurement device in the whole Romania is at Meze's Headquarters, and it costed well above 10.000 USD if my understanding is correct


----------



## mbwilson111

well then, why not stop the measuring and just trust our ears?  I can tell if I like something or not...if my music sounds the way the way it should.   In many cases I have seen the artists that I like perform.  I know what they sound like.  I know their voices.  I know their guitars.  I know what a piano sounds like....etc...

To be honest I just scroll past the graphs and I wish they would all be put inside of spoilers for those who want to look at them.



Otto Motor said:


> P.S. Well, this belongs to the KZ thread, but I don't have posting privileges there...



well... KZ is an IEM so of course it belongs here....I do like the bathtub reference  (even though I ignored the graph...lol)


----------



## Dobrescu George

mbwilson111 said:


> well then, why not stop the measuring and just trust our ears?  I can tell if I like something or not...if my music sounds the way the way it should.   In many cases I have seen the artists that I like perform.  I know what they sound like.  I know their voices.  I know their guitars.  I know what a piano sounds like....etc...
> 
> To be honest I just scroll past the graphs and I wish they would all be put inside of spoilers for those who want to look at them.
> 
> ...



Measurements are very useful when a proper pro does it with proper equipmnet  

Which takes huge amounts of energy and money and effort.


----------



## crabdog

lol too many experts. Take it to the sound science forums guys.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dobrescu George said:


> Measurements are very useful when a proper pro does it with proper equipmnet
> 
> Which takes huge amounts of energy and money and effort.



...and yet, I don't care....



crabdog said:


> lol too many experts. Take it to the sound science forums guys.



yes


----------



## superuser1 (May 27, 2018)

Have ordered these and they are yet to ship. 3 BAs per side, the switches look interesting. Though there is a FR Graph as a sign of civil disobedience i shan't post it  : Tang and Song Custom Earphones for the Future -TSMR-Seven-Hinged Star 3 Unit 7 Tuning Full-motion Iron Headphones


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> Have ordered these and they are yet to ship. 3 BAs per side, the switches look interesting. Though there is a FR Graph as a sign of civil disobedience i shan't post it  : Tang and Song Custom Earphones for the Future -TSMR-Seven-Hinged Star 3 Unit 7 Tuning Full-motion Iron Headphones


Looking forward to your impressions of these.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 28, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> I agree that measurements can add to a review, the problem is when measurements come from as many different un-calibrated and un-corrolated sources as they do, and conditions under which the measurements are made are not kept equal, the idea that they are essential for comparison purposes falls flat.   The differences in measurement setups, environmental noise, procedure, etc.. all play a role in results making comparisons invalid if using two different reviewers data and possibly invalid even when using a single reviewers data done at different times.   Your example of Tyll was a good one in that he also preached the use of calibrated systems so that comparisons between them was retained.  That takes a good bit more than $55 to pull off.   Realistically, creating a truly silent chamber in which to conduct measurements so that ambient noises don't play a roll in the outcome is a several thousand dollar proposition.   For Us home users, are you really controlling the environment so that the outside noises reaching the measuring device are exactly the same every time?  As I write this, I can hear the ice maker, birds chirping outside, and a low hum of a fluorescent that needs a new ballast.   The measuring equipment is a small piece of the overall equation if you really want results that lend themselves to comparisons with others results and retain validity.


You are 100% right in most points (and 80% in the others ) imo! The deal for the rest of us is therefore to use the same setup for all the different iems to spot the (relative) differences - *with a grain of salt *(see below). I once posted a bunch of graphs for the same earphone from different sources. There were small differences but the basic flavours were the same.

As to comparisons with the same system - my measuring friend wrote me: "..._IEM curves obtained on the same measurement system relative to each other *might* be comparable, but even then different driver configurations can have different interactions with the system (resonances etc.). The test seems to be, if a system seems to be consistent with what you hear (esp in terms of treble peaks), you could start to trust it._.." [the three superimposed FR graphs in my last post are certainly valid].

In any case, the error scenario of the measurements is part of the reporting. In addition, as said, I compared to measurements by others for validation.

But people who review $$$$$$ iems should have the _*appropriate technical *_*knowledge* and right setup as part of the game - and most do. The closest thing to measurements is trust in the reviewer's competence and familiarity with their taste.

*Indirect use* of frequency responses: Tyll determined competently with a calibrated system that the NAD Viso HP50 headphones have a frequency response very close to neutral. I used them as a sonic benchmark for relative comparison to other sets.

As to the ones of us who don't care about measurements. Fair enough, but that *information* should not be excluded to the ones who do.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 27, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> well then, why not stop the measuring and just trust our ears?




One does not exclude the other - they are complimentary. This guy makes good basic points - I hope you like his ice cream:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/revamp-crinacles-iem-fr-measurement-database.830062/

Example: the famous treble peak of the ZS6 can be well read off the graph and may influence one's buying decision.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> As to the ones of us who don't care about measurements. Fair enough, but that *information* should not be excluded to the ones who do.



I understand that.  My main point is that those graphs could be put inside of spoilers for those who want to see them.  My eyes get tired


----------



## Zerohour88

crabdog said:


> lol too many experts. Take it to the sound science forums guys.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Finally got around to reviewing the King Pro:

The Contraptionist / Head-Fi

[URL='https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10119614.jpg']
	
 



[/URL]​


----------



## Otto Motor (May 27, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Finally got around to reviewing the King Pro:
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-Fi
> 
> ...


I'd say you brought the message across very well [finding your way through the sub-$200 offerings]. Well done!

King Pro = Exclusive King + $80.

$80 in beer and the Exclusive or no beer and the Pro?


----------



## RolledOff

Otto Motor said:


> I'd say you brought the message across very well [finding your way through the sub-$200 offerings]. Well done!
> 
> King Pro = Exclusive King + $80.
> 
> $80 in beer and the Exclusive or no beer and the Pro?


with enough beer, the Exclusive will sound like a Pro


----------



## SteroidEars

superuser1 said:


> Have ordered these and they are yet to ship. 3 BAs per side, the switches look interesting. Though there is a FR Graph as a sign of civil disobedience i shan't post it  : Tang and Song Custom Earphones for the Future -TSMR-Seven-Hinged Star 3 Unit 7 Tuning Full-motion Iron Headphones


I think it might take awhile before it is shipped. Normally the duration for completion is 7-15days. But with increased order, slight delay will be experienced. But am I eager for your impression lol


----------



## superuser1

zaqqwerty said:


> I think it might take awhile before it is shipped. Normally the duration for completion is 7-15days. But with increased order, slight delay will be experienced. But am I eager for your impression lol


Yes in fact they have updated their website stating the very same thing. Lets hope i get it sooner than later.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> I'd say you brought the message across very well [finding your way through the sub-$200 offerings]. Well done!
> 
> King Pro = Exclusive King + $80.
> 
> $80 in beer and the Exclusive or no beer and the Pro?



The Pro is the better earphone. Much smoother, better balance between each freq. I personally like the Excl. more, but then I also seem to like bright earphones and those with less linear, or skewed, signatures.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> I'd say you brought the message across very well [finding your way through the sub-$200 offerings]. Well done!
> 
> King Pro = Exclusive King + $80.
> 
> $80 in beer and the Exclusive or no beer and the Pro?





B9Scrambler said:


> The Pro is the better earphone. Much smoother, better balance between each freq. I personally like the Excl. more, but then I also seem to like bright earphones and those with less linear, or skewed, signatures.



It depends, the Pro if you like more treble detail and clarity, the Exc King if you like a warmer sound and more midbass. The Pro has big sub bass as it is though, so the King is a bit bigger still. me personally prefer the Pro


----------



## chickenmoon

The King feels brighter than the King Pro to me.


----------



## B9Scrambler

chinmie said:


> It depends, the Pro if you like more treble detail and clarity, the Exc King if you like a warmer sound and more midbass. The Pro has big sub bass as it is though, so the King is a bit bigger still. me personally prefer the Pro



Sure you're not confusing the two? Pro is the warmer, mid-bassy model. Exclusive is the treble heavy one with bass that skews bass towards sub-regions. Pro keeps the Excl. detail and clarity but doesn't shove it forward to the same extent.

 
King Pro

Exclusive King​


----------



## chinmie

B9Scrambler said:


> Sure you're not confusing the two? Pro is the warmer, mid-bassy model. Exclusive is the treble heavy one with bass that skews bass towards sub-regions. Pro keeps the Excl. detail and clarity but doesn't shove it forward to the same extent.
> 
> 
> King Pro
> ...



strangely, no, i'm not confusing the two. I see @chickenmoon also share the same impression as yours, but when i had both of them, the Pro has a more revealing and clearer (and also a bit leaner) mids, making the overall tone brighter to me. going back to the King from the Pro makes the exc King veiled sounding. also the exl King share a more similar tone to an earbuds, meaning the midbass is thicker and warmer. it is one of the iems that i don't need to adjust my ears after switching back from earbuds. the terms i'm referring about warm sound is like the difference between solidstate amp to a tube amp (warm)


----------



## Otto Motor

I don't know TFZ earphones but they surely sound like an interesting company. Unlike, let's say, Tinaudio, TFZ offers a plethora of models, which makes it difficult for the newbie to pick the right one. Trial and error is easier/cheaper with, let's say, KZ, because their models are generally lower priced.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> I don't know TFZ earphones but they surely sound like an interesting company. Unlike, let's say, Tinaudio, TFZ offers a plethora of models, which makes it difficult for the newbie to pick the right one. Trial and error is easier/cheaper with, let's say, KZ, because their models are generally lower priced.


I was a little disappointed that the Exclusive King and Series 4 were so similar in terms of sound but at the same time I can't begrudge a brand for having their own "house sound". My favourite TFZ is still the B2M, for it's smoother and slightly warmer tonality and kicka$$ bass.


----------



## snip3r77

B9Scrambler said:


> Sure you're not confusing the two? Pro is the warmer, mid-bassy model. Exclusive is the treble heavy one with bass that skews bass towards sub-regions. Pro keeps the Excl. detail and clarity but doesn't shove it forward to the same extent.
> 
> 
> King Pro
> ...


I have the ex King. Is king pro a different flavour somewhat?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> I don't know TFZ earphones but they surely sound like an interesting company. Unlike, let's say, Tinaudio, TFZ offers a plethora of models, which makes it difficult for the newbie to pick the right one. Trial and error is easier/cheaper with, let's say, KZ, because their models are generally lower priced.



TFZ's stuff all tends to sound pretty similar (at least the ones I've heard) with shifts in emphasis and greater technical ability thrown in as you move up the line. If you don't really care so much about imaging, layering, etc. stick with the less expensive stuff. The Series 2 and Exclusive 3 are the sweet spots imo since you they give you most of the performance of the more expensive models at the expense of slightly downgraded housing materials. For newbs I recommend they start there with TFZ. The Series 4 and Exclusive 1 I give apass. Series 4 is pricey and offers nothing that you can't get elsewhere in their cheaper models (except build), and the Excl 1 is just a slightly worse Series 2 (sound stage and extension) in a smaller housing. They make good products, they just lack variety in signature with their current releases. Hoping the Queen and their all-BA series bring something new to the table.


----------



## audio123

Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/05/25/magaosi-y3/


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> I don't know TFZ earphones but they surely sound like an interesting company. Unlike, let's say, Tinaudio, TFZ offers a plethora of models, which makes it difficult for the newbie to pick the right one. Trial and error is easier/cheaper with, let's say, KZ, because their models are generally lower priced.



I have my eye on the TFZ Queen.  I hope to hear good things about it.  I think it looks very elegant in the gray.


----------



## jant71

Queen is interesting but...

"Upgrade dual magnetic circuit driver, extraordinary resolution"

and

*"New generation of Nano-graphene diaphragm"
*
...from what?? Compared to which other model. Tequila??, King/King Exclusive?? We need to know what to reference and judge. Can't gauge improved resolution, or whether anything is an upgrade, till we have a known to compare to. Maybe price can be a guideline, or even the name in this case, but we all want to know where things fit and if we are spending wisely and getting an upgrade or not.


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> I have my eye on the TFZ Queen.  I hope to hear good things about it.  I think it looks very elegant in the gray.


I have my eye on this one too. It's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ShakyJake (May 28, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I'd say you brought the message across very well [finding your way through the sub-$200 offerings]. Well done!
> 
> King Pro = Exclusive King + $80.
> 
> $80 in beer and the Exclusive or no beer and the Pro?





RolledOff said:


> with enough beer, the Exclusive will sound like a Pro



But what about the dreaded "day after"? Maybe that's when you need an inverted V signature?  No KZ6 allowed...


----------



## Ahmad313

B9Scrambler said:


> Finally got around to reviewing the King Pro:
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-Fi
> 
> ...


Excellent review as usual ,


----------



## Otto Motor (May 28, 2018)

General question:  how has everybody's *buying habit changed* in the last year or so? I started with $5-20 iems in Q4 of 2016 while having a few $50-100 brandnames. The original idea of Chifi for many has been getting a bang for their buck. And lots of it.

Then, Knowledge Zenith (KZ) started releasing hybrids and their and *OUR *threshold went up, hovering in the $50-60 range right now. Simultaneously, people like me were made aware that there is Chifi outside of KZ...but also that there is life outside of Chifi...for example, the Campfire Andromeda received a lot of attention and praise (because people liked the suspiciously similar looking ZS6).

Suddenly, the $50 bracket received a lot of attention (Tinaudio T2, Auglamour RX1...), and so did the $100 range (iBasso IT01...).
And as of lately, even the <$100 Chifi thread has become "too small".

We are now looking into the $300 bracket such as the NiceHCK HK6 for impulsive buys just by reading peer reviews. This is still too hot for my wallet, but who knows where the development will go.

I try to be pragmatic: my ultimate goal is the Campfire Andromeda. My present personal benchmark is the UE900S and anything in the >$100 bracket would have to be substantially better than that. I was considering the highly praised Massdrop $299 iem but then convinced myself the next step could only be the Andromeda.

Now you may understand why I am so critical with reviewers, reviews, and hype: there is increasingly more money at stake.


CLARIFICATION: obviously, expensive Chifi has existed all along. What I am aiming at is whether the readiness to buy them has changed recently.


----------



## loomisjohnson (May 28, 2018)

Team:
What would you currently recommend in earbuds (not iems) under $50 or so which have a higher impedance (50-100 ohm) and comfortable fit? Looking to pair with my new lg v30...
Danka in advance


----------



## HungryPanda

loomisjohnson said:


> Team:
> What would you currently recommend in earbuds (not iems) under $50 or so which have a higher impedance (50-100 ohm) and comfortable fit? Looking to pair with my new lg v30...
> Danka in advance


 Seahf Awk150
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...ad-Plug-Earbud-Earphone-High/32653251745.html


----------



## Otto Motor (May 28, 2018)

*How To Get Away With Reviewing Expensive Iems Without Measurements
*
It had been established in our discussion that it is not easy to present decent measurements of an iem and it has been questioned whether such measurements are at all needed.

I talked to a very experienced and competent reviewer and got some interesting insight....I know his taste and he knows mine.
He thinks that measurements are not necessarily needed *IF* the reviewer has the right listening experience and is accurate in their descriptions. What is required is, as said, experience and broad frequency coverage by the test music, plus a tone generator (for frequency matching) plus noise...all combined are superior over poor measurements. However, the reviewers have to be familiar with the technology basics and be able to read and interpret measurements.

He also thinks that DIY measurements with non-calibrated equipment are useful for comparisons.

Well, and I am still learning and am particularly lazy with the tone generator, which is a powerful and useful tool. The most important thing is to know where one's limits are.


----------



## chickenmoon (May 28, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> General question:  how has everybody's *buying habit changed* in the last year or so? I started with $5-20 iems in Q4 of 2016 while having a few $50-100 brandnames. The original idea of Chifi for many has been getting a bang for their buck. And lots of it.
> 
> Then, Knowledge Zenith (KZ) started releasing hybrids and their and *OUR *threshold went up, hovering in the $50-60 range right now. Simultaneously, people like me were made aware that there is Chifi outside of KZ...but also that there is life outside of Chifi...for example, the Campfire Andromeda received a lot of attention and praise (because people liked the suspiciously similar looking ZS6).
> 
> ...



You just didn't pay attention to what was available (and highly praised) in chinese IEMs at the price points you mention a year back or earlier  such as FLC8, LZ A4, GR07, Havi B3 Pro, Ostry KC06, Dunu Titans & DN2000s, etc..


----------



## Otto Motor (May 28, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> Team:
> What would you currently recommend in earbuds (not iems) under $50 or so which have a higher impedance (50-100 ohm) and comfortable fit? Looking to pair with my new lg v30...
> Danka in advance


Did you consider a 50/75/100 ohm adapter (e.g. from Penon Audio for ~$8) and some Sennheiser earbuds, possibly for $25 from eBay?
Below is my ear bud collection and the Senns are *substantially* better than the others.

Joyroom JR-EL117 1200 mm Driver
JOYROOM JR-EL123
Langsdom F9
Sennheiser OMX-185
Sennheiser MX-560
Headroom MS16
VE Monk Plus

UPDATE: I got a 75 ohm adapter to calm down the treble of the ZS6.


----------



## Otto Motor

chickenmoon said:


> You just didn't pay attention to what was available (and highly praised) in chinese IEMs at the price points you mention a year back or earlier  such as FLC8, LZ A4, GR07, Havi B3 Pro, Ostry KC06, Dunu Titans & DN2000s, etc..


That's right - I didn't. Question is who did. Most of us?


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> That's right - I didn't. Question is who did. Most of us?



You didn't.


----------



## Otto Motor

Me, the only one, growing with KZ? The rest of us has always been trigger happy when it came to forking out $$$ 
So no changes in spending habits at all - just in my perception?


----------



## groucho69

I am seeing myself less inclined to jump on new unproven items, especially cheaper ones.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My spending habits have changed because hyper budget chi-fi is stagnant, recent buys from brands other than KZ have been disappointments, and that's where I like to spend my money in most cases. My tastes and expectations have also been raised thanks to Brainwavz and the B400. Has nothing to do with KZ which is a brand I will continue to buy products from because I like them. As long as they keep improving like they have, I'll stick with em.


----------



## Bartig (May 28, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> General question:  how has everybody's *buying habit changed* in the last year or so? I started with $5-20 iems in Q4 of 2016 while having a few $50-100 brandnames. The original idea of Chifi for many has been getting a bang for their buck. And lots of it.
> 
> Then, Knowledge Zenith (KZ) started releasing hybrids and their and *OUR *threshold went up, hovering in the $50-60 range right now. Simultaneously, people like me were made aware that there is Chifi outside of KZ...but also that there is life outside of Chifi...for example, the Campfire Andromeda received a lot of attention and praise (because people liked the suspiciously similar looking ZS6).
> 
> ...


My buying habit has gone from 5-10 dollar to 10-20 dollar, now up to 50.

However, I’ve had hits and misses in that price range. Hits? Tin Audio T2 and OMG, the ZhiYin Z5000. Misses? KZ ZS10 (uhoh, dangerous roads), Rose North Forest and the BGVP DS1.

I basically stopped wanting to be among the first testers. I’m now awaiting other reviews in the sub-50 segment - you can see in my signature I still ordered one - and am trying and daring sub-20 dollar IEM’s with you and on my own.

Yes, some of you may be moving up to IEM’s of hundreds of dollars. I love the ongoing improvements in the lower budget setting and am sure it will continue to amaze.


----------



## HungryPanda

My first iem was custom and over £800, then I got into headphones, the most expensive I own was £1500. Then I discovered Chi-Fi the most I have paid on that is £250. I also love earbuds but have not reached those heights quite yet


----------



## Otto Motor (May 28, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> My spending habits have changed because hyper budget chi-fi is stagnant, recent buys from brands other than KZ have been disappointments, and that's where I like to spend my money in most cases. My tastes and expectations have also been raised thanks to Brainwavz and the B400. Has nothing to do with KZ which is a brand I will continue to buy products from because I like them. As long as they keep improving like they have, I'll stick with em.


Yeah, I am still struggling whether I should pull the trigger on one of their higher models: B200 or B400. I know you like the warmer B400, others like the leaner B200, I like having money right now (Calgary recession). Both are probably well worth it.

*This begs to rephrase my original question somewhat:* with an ever growing selection of earphones, *which ones are actually everybody's daily drivers*? I know a guy uses his 20-year old Etymotics above his much more expensive custom monitors. I love the Focal Sphear above everything - and for no rational reason. Some of us love the simple early KZs. Time is probably the true test.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Yeah, I am still struggling whether I should pull the trigger on one of their higher models: B200 or B400. I know you like the warmer B400, others like the leaner B200, I like having money right now (Calgary recession). Both are probably well worth it.
> 
> *This begs to rephrase my original question somewhat:* with an ever growing selection of earphones, *which ones are actually everybody's daily drivers*? I know a guy uses his 20-year old Etymotics above his much more expensive custom monitors. I love the Focal Sphear above everything - and for no rational reason. Some of us love the simple early KZs. Time is probably the true test.



In that case, what time I spend listening to stuff I want vs. need to listen to (for reviews), recently it's been generally spent with the B400, ZS10, thinksound On2, and HE 150Pro or Kinera bud. That said, I'll also dig through the collection to find a classic like the FXT90 or Micro Ring and give them a night of listening, or pull out the Susvara or RE2000 when I'm in the mood for something special. I'll get bored of an earphone if I use it too often, no matter how much I enjoy it, which is why my collection was 70 or 80 earphones strong before I ever started reviewing. Thank you AliExpress and local big box stores for your assistance in feeding my addiction


----------



## Otto Motor (May 28, 2018)

*Relationship Status and Earphone Selection
*
I know it is getting a bit quirky but having a partner or living alone surely must have a bearing on one's listening habits. First, you have more time when you are alone. Second, if you like wearing earphones in bed and they bleed sound - you better are single, or you will be sooner than later. Third, if you have kids, this may also limit your time and fourth, when the kids have grown up and left the nest you are back at point two.

We do have a husband/wife team on this discussion list who are separated by a common language. They surely must have some bluetooth devices for communication .


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm actually forever pulling off/out headphones or iems due to communication demands


----------



## mbwilson111

I saw that... while wearing iems...


----------



## Otto Motor (May 28, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I saw that... while wearing iems...


I remember you showing a photo of a headphone that looked like the love child between a drying hood and a Dyson hand dryer.

Well not quite like this...



Spoiler










Ha: got the spoiler integrated! Success!


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> I remember you showing a photo of a headphone that looked like the love child between a drying hood and a Dyson hand dryer



My Precide Ergo 2.  The total opposite of an IEM.  Someday I will post a photo of me weraing them...maybe...


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 28, 2018)

Finally!  Found the right tips for my purple Hotfi HM9 6BA iems!  Stock were not comfortable.  Whirlwinds sounded great but the sleeve was sliding on the stem.  Starlines muffled the sound a bit.  Some newly arrived silicone Sony tips from aliexpress are perfect!  I think we have about 50 pairs...lol.  That shouljd last awhile. 

Enjoying Eno & Cale Wrong Way Up on these.


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> ...Yes, some of you may be moving up to IEM’s of hundreds of dollars. I love the ongoing improvements in the lower budget setting and am sure it will continue to amaze.



Yup, today's $200 IEMs will most likely be in the $50 bracket for the same level in a few years. Just like what costs you $50 today, used to run you 3-4xs that for the same sound.

The progress of improvement has been staggering IMO...


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I remember you showing a photo of a headphone that looked like the love child between a drying hood and a Dyson hand dryer.
> 
> Well not quite like this...
> 
> ...


----------



## Otto Motor (May 28, 2018)

Construction flaw? Speakers on the outside while the inside eats your hair and causes freckles on your forehead?


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> *Relationship Status and Earphone Selection
> *
> I know it is getting a bit quirky but having a partner or living alone surely must have a bearing on one's listening habits. First, you have more time when you are alone. Second, if you like wearing earphones in bed and they bleed sound - you better are single, or you will be sooner than later. Third, if you have kids, this may also limit your time and fourth, when the kids have grown up and left the nest you are back at point two.
> 
> We do have a husband/wife team on this discussion list who are separated by a common language. They surely must have some bluetooth devices for communication .



yes, and from my experience, the best suited gear for mobility, compactness, and healthy relationships with spouse and kids are: *Earbuds* (add bluetooth cables for better effect). that's why i love mmcx earbuds and have them with bluetooth cable and placing them at strategic places around the house. when i'm working and know i won't be bothered, i switched to cabled iems or earbuds.




Slater said:


>



he looks happy.. must be really good


----------



## Otto Motor

*MMCX cable issues*

Received a batch of MMCX cables I have problems detaching them from my earphones. One I ripped apart and the other is stuck on my Tinaudio T2. Is there a trick to detach stubborn MMCX cables without damaging the contacts in the earpieces?


----------



## audio123

mbwilson111 said:


> I have my eye on the TFZ Queen.  I hope to hear good things about it.  I think it looks very elegant in the gray.


I will hear the Queen very soon.


----------



## Slater (May 29, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> *MMCX cable issues*
> 
> Received a batch of MMCX cables I have problems detaching them from my earphones. One I ripped apart and the other is stuck on my Tinaudio T2. Is there a trick to detach stubborn MMCX cables without damaging the contacts in the earpieces?



Yeah, I had a set on the T2 that was insane to remove.

Perhaps since Tin Audio had issues with the T2 being loose on some units, they tightened the heck out of them so there was no chance of them being loose. But in the process they made them overly tight. Who knows.

My only advice is pull by the molded plug and not by the cable.


----------



## DocHoliday

Otto Motor said:


> *MMCX cable issues*
> 
> Received a batch of MMCX cables I have problems detaching them from my earphones. One I ripped apart and the other is stuck on my Tinaudio T2. Is there a trick to detach stubborn MMCX cables without damaging the contacts in the earpieces?




So glad that KZ chose to stick with 2-pin cables.



B9Scrambler said:


> My spending habits have changed because hyper budget chi-fi is stagnant, recent buys from brands other than KZ have been disappointments........
> 
> KZ which is a brand I will continue to buy products from because I like them. As long as they keep improving like they have, I'll stick with em.



This is pretty much where I am. Some brands that I thought would do well (VJJB, Tennmak and UiiSii) just seem to be hanging on. 

The VJJB K4, despite it's slightly emphasized mid-bass, was $20 that I was happy to part with. I dislike mic'd cables but I liked the K4 so much that I picked up a second one in that dark ash finish. 
Same goes for VJJB's $6 K2 (micro-driver); money well spent with few disappointments. That said, I really haven't seen anything interesting from VJJB lately.

I think the reason KZ gets so much of my attention is because they seem to keep things moving forward. I think I've said it before but many of the budget brands discussed on this thread seem to have a one-hit-wonder or two.:

EMI (CI-880)
DZAT 
ADAX (HT06)
Urbanfun (Hybrid)
Winintone (EB 601, EB-220)
Sendiy 
BossHiFi 
MEMT 
Others that can't be discussed 
etcetera 
etcetera 
etcetera 

Then there is KZ who outpaces all of the above combined.........and it's usually wallet-friendly.

And yes, I consider the ZS6 to be wallet friendly.

In the last three years and twenty-some-odd models I think that KZ only misstepped twice (ED12 & HDSE). 

 
 

My gut told me that the HDSE would probably be deplorable so I never really gave it a second look. The ED12? I bought two and while they were quite odd I won't say that I necessarily regret the purchase. Gave a set to a friend who loves hip-hop and I still have a pair that I can transplant drivers into (maybe the drivers from a defunct set of original SoundMAGIC ES18 - not the crap ES18 they're selling now).



Spoiler



2012 Head-Fi impression on the ES18(i).



> Build quality : so-so,cant compain for this price (3/5)
> 
> Accessories : The usual 3 pair of tips,but soundMAGIC were generous enough to provide a soft pouch (3/5)
> 
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/review-soundmagic-es18-measured.598627/



I'd like to see see a healthy dose of competition in the budget-friendly segment for KZ but we may just continue to see short spurts of genius here and there with zero staying power.

.......which is fine for now because KZ has a host of new models for me to sample and I'm sure a handful of them will be well worth the $20+/- I'll pay for them.



Otto Motor said:


> *This begs to rephrase my original question somewhat:* with an ever growing selection of earphones, *which ones are actually everybody's daily drivers*? I know a guy uses his 20-year old Etymotics above his much more expensive custom monitors. I love the Focal Sphear above everything - and for no rational reason. Some of us love the simple early KZs. Time is probably the true test.



Daily Drivers change every few weeks:

KZ ZSR
BossHiFi S1
KZ ZS6 
KZ ED8
KZ ED10
BossHiFi B3 

and my Frankenstein's (Winintone EB220 with ED9 filters and Whirlwind eartips)


----------



## 1clearhead

loomisjohnson said:


> Team:
> What would you currently recommend in earbuds (not iems) under $50 or so which have a higher impedance (50-100 ohm) and comfortable fit? Looking to pair with my new lg v30...
> Danka in advance


Don't know about the ohms, but the *MEMT T5* is a total hit.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> *MMCX cable issues*
> 
> Received a batch of MMCX cables I have problems detaching them from my earphones. One I ripped apart and the other is stuck on my Tinaudio T2. Is there a trick to detach stubborn MMCX cables without damaging the contacts in the earpieces?



try slipping your fingernail in the contact gap while pulling


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Construction flaw? Speakers on the outside while the inside eats your hair and causes freckles on your forehead?



LOL

That photo  is of  the old Jecklin Float.  Somewhere on headfi is a thread dedicated to ugly headphones but I can't find it.

Other headphones like the Koss PortaPro and the HIfiman 400i have eaten my hair but not my trusty Precide... the sound is as open and speaker like as you can get in a headphone. 

If you think that is extreme, what about this...and upside down Jecklin?  Definitely the opposite of an IEM!


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 29, 2018)

chinmie said:


> es, and from my experience, the best suited gear for mobility, compactness, and healthy relationships with spouse and kids are: *Earbuds* (add bluetooth cables for better effect). that's why i love mmcx earbuds and have them with bluetooth cable and placing them at strategic places around the house. when i'm working and know i won't be bothered, i switched to cabled iems or earbuds.



Yes, I agree...and yet there is still the issue of "but I was enjoying that song."  In my case If I start an album I want to finish it!

I definitely choose buds if I am expecting a delivery (of more buds?) so I will not miss the doorbell.  I don't really like the isolation aspect of IEMs but I do love the sound of many of mine.  Very easy to get lost in the music.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> Did you consider a 50/75/100 ohm adapter (e.g. from Penon Audio for ~$8) and some Sennheiser earbuds, possibly for $25 from eBay?
> Below is my ear bud collection and the Senns are *substantially* better than the others.
> 
> Joyroom JR-EL117 1200 mm Driver
> ...


i'll try one, though my concern is that using an impedance adapter will change the sonic character of the iem, not necessarily for the better + i was trying for portability's sake to get away from carrying around more crap..for $8 it's worth a whirl, tho


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> Seahf Awk150
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...ad-Plug-Earbud-Earphone-High/32653251745.html[/QUOTE
> panda, i'm surprised you picked that one from among your panoply...have ordered


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> I definitly choose buds if I am expecting a delivery (of more buds?) so I will not miss the doorbell



This is so relatable 



loomisjohnson said:


> i'll try one, though my concern is that using an impedance adapter will change the sonic character of the iem, not necessarily for the better + i was trying for portability's sake to get away from carrying around more crap..for $8 it's worth a whirl, tho



usually with impedance adapter, it will soften up overall attack of the sound and soften the treble (for dynamic drivers) and make them brighter and sometimes make them splashy(for BAs). haven't try them with multiple mix drivers, but i suspect it will throw of the balance and overall sound signature {for better or for worse)


----------



## Otto Motor (May 29, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> i'll try one, though my concern is that using an impedance adapter will change the sonic character of the iem, not necessarily for the better + i was trying for portability's sake to get away from carrying around more crap..for $8 it's worth a whirl, tho


Typically, the adapter would only affect the FR response of (most) multidrivers but not of single drivers. The impedance profile of most single-drivers is totally flat.

_"...More or less impedance - if the impedance of the In-Ears is not flat, a cable with a different impedance of the original cable (or an impedance adapter) changes the sound. How and to what extent depends on the individual impedance path of the in-ear..."
_
For example, the Sennheiser ie800 has a flat impedance profile.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Yeah, I had a set on the T2 that was insane to remove.
> 
> Perhaps since Tin Audio had issues with the T2 being loose on some units, they tightened the heck out of them so there was no chance of them being loose. But in the process they made them overly tight. Who knows.
> 
> My only advice is pull by the molded plug and not by the cable.


Shall I consult my dentist?


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> LOL


Looks like a guy eating a spaceship!


----------



## oneula

Slater said:


> Yeah, I had a set on the T2 that was insane to remove.
> 
> Perhaps since Tin Audio had issues with the T2 being loose on some units, they tightened the heck out of them so there was no chance of them being loose. But in the process they made them overly tight. Who knows.
> 
> My only advice is pull by the molded plug and not by the cable.



Slater
were you able to fix that TIN T2 I sent you?
be interested to find out what was wrong with it.

I picked up an 8 core junkosha MMCX cable from VE but I couldn't get the cables off my T2. I thought that maybe they just weren't removable and stopped.
I tried them on the Campfire Comets but they were too heavy for those IEMs. They need lighter cables like the stock ones.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 29, 2018)

oneula said:


> Slater
> were you able to fix that TIN T2 I sent you?
> be interested to find out what was wrong with it.
> 
> ...


I have been collecting good advices since yesterday. Here the suggestions:

1. Metal ruler in between contact (leverage effect)
2. Flat screwdriver, fingernail, or knife...essentially same as 1...but adding hope that nothing breaks
3. I removed my broken off stump with pliers...the rustic solution
4. Time and patience
5. Don't remove cable unless it is an emergency
6. Still waiting for a specific answer from Tinaudio via their Facebook page
7. Don't pull on cable!

I was throwing in another order and asked the seller to split the cost of the broken one (as I ripped it apart..but it was too tight on an earphone I cannot mention here).


----------



## Slater (May 29, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I have been collecting good advices since yesterday. Here the suggestions:
> 
> 1. Metal ruler in between contact (leverage effect)
> 2. Flat screwdriver or knife...essentially same as 1...but adding hope that nothing breaks
> ...



Honestly, I used my premolar teeth to hold the clear shoulder of the T2 plug on the 1 super stubborn one, and gently pulled the IEM off with my fingers.

I didn’t mention it before because some people get all up in arms about using teeth for stuff (and normally I don’t).

1. I was only holding it in my teeth (ie using my teeth as a vice).
2. It’s made of rubbery plastic, so it’s quite soft. I used about the same pressure as biting down on an almond.
3. I don’t have dental work like veneers, dentures, bridges, implants, wooden teeth, etc.


----------



## Slater (May 29, 2018)

ignore this


----------



## Otto Motor (May 29, 2018)

Slater said:


> Honestly, I used my premolar teeth to hold the clear shoulder of the T2 plug on the 1 super stubborn one, and gently pulled the IEM off with my fingers.
> 
> 
> 3. I don’t have dental work like veneers, dentures, bridges, implants, wooden teeth, etc.



I am afraid my wooden teeth could burn down. What about Bic lighters? They are used to open beer bottles .

You see, that's a case when the admins should help out. Maybe some olive oil on the contact, or Vaseline...just kidding.


----------



## VinceHill24

Otto Motor said:


> *MMCX cable issues*
> 
> Received a batch of MMCX cables I have problems detaching them from my earphones. One I ripped apart and the other is stuck on my Tinaudio T2. Is there a trick to detach stubborn MMCX cables without damaging the contacts in the earpieces?


Have been there, a reason why i hated MMCX. My final resort, use a pliers to grip on tightly on the cable connector, use cloth or something to increase your grip on the T2, apply suitable amount of force in opposite direction and it should detach fairly easy. Try twisting it a bit before doing so.

Well there's a risk in doing so if the QC of that iem is bad, just like my old s*nf*r dt2+ where the whole socket was plugged out by doing so, probably even the socket are not glued on tightly.


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 29, 2018)

Slater said:


> I don’t have wooden teeth



Your avatar suggests otherwise


----------



## HungryPanda

Terminal removal tools help with mmcx plugs

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/11P...xtractor-Kit-Car-Repair-Hand/32837725027.html


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> ignore this



How can I possibly ignore such important potentially life changing information?


----------



## toddy0191

Otto Motor said:


> I am afraid my wooden teeth could burn down. What about Bic lighters? They are used to open beer bottles .
> 
> You see, that's a case when the admins should help out. Maybe some olive oil on the contact, or Vaseline...just kidding.



I find that slowly turning the connector in full circles left and right (twisting it) whilst gently pulling away from the earpiece always gets it out. Had a few get stuck and this always works for me.


----------



## Zlivan (May 30, 2018)

Holy crap, these little things are surprisingly good! They are advertised on Ali as having 5mm graphene drivers, but wheather that's true or not they sound great, quite bassy, but nothing a little EQ can't fix. There are back vent holes that can be messed with to decrease bass response but they are so tiny and a bit difficult to mod.

There's a mic on a "remote" with no buttons, which is the stupidest thing I've seen lately.
Very cheap and quite decent mids and highs, to my ears, and did I mention they are so tiny? 

I suspect they've been discussed before in here.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

1clearhead said:


> They have several providers now, but they first came out on this taobao webpage...
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...z8XEx&id=563722331160&ns=1&abbucket=11#detail
> 
> The KR06-4 is neutral, fun, and very addictive! But, the KR06-6 takes it a step further to a professional grade level extending the neutral factor to a wider effect, while maintaining good depth. I haven't found anything close to this price factor that challenges it yet in a professional level sound signature! ...Though the Tinaudio T2 comes close, the KR06 tears them apart in providing better details and bass accuracy, while maintaining its neutrality.
> ...




google search doesn't turn up any results... (


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Otto Motor said:


> The Rumour Mill...cut and paste...cannot confirm whether it is true:
> *
> KZ ZS10:* _"...If you are unaware, KZ retweaked their ZS10 two weeks ago. It was mentioned in the Chinese headphone forums but nobody in the western frontier talk about it. So let it be. We will never catch up with the manufacturer tweaking their IEMs to sound even better...."_
> 
> ...




how do we know which is the "improved" version? New label/box? 
Thanks,
.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Terminal removal tools help with mmcx plugs
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/11P...xtractor-Kit-Car-Repair-Hand/32837725027.html



Nice! Thanks for the tip - just ordered a set


----------



## groucho69 (May 30, 2018)

When I was selling connectors MMCX was by far the most trouble


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> Terminal removal tools help with mmcx plugs
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/11P...xtractor-Kit-Car-Repair-Hand/32837725027.html


Ordered it. Thanks. But how does this Klingon lovemaking tool work?


----------



## Otto Motor (May 29, 2018)

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> how do we know which is the "improved" version? New label/box?
> Thanks,
> .


We don't! That's what the hype is for!



groucho69 said:


> When I was selling connectors MMCX was buy far the most trouble



Believe me, I am rather a car salesman than an MMCX connector salesman!


----------



## superuser1

An update about the TSMR 3 BA Switchable iems. I got a message from the seller that free postage was no longer available and id have to pay $31 to get it shipped from China to India (China Post is free). So after coaxing and cajoling and hurling statements about improper business practice, the postage was reduced to $15. Instead of cancelling, which was my first reaction, I decided to go along. I have been told that they are ready and will be shipped today by SF Express which leads me to anticipate inflated customs duty! 1st world problems...


----------



## 1clearhead

Zlivan said:


> Holy crap, these little things are surprisingly good! They are advertised on Ali as having 5mm graphene drivers, but wheather that's true or not they sound great, quite bassy, but nothing a little EQ can't fix. There are back vent holes that can be messed with to decrease bass response but they are so tiny and a bit difficult to mod.
> 
> There's a mic on a "remote" with no buttons, which is the stupidest thing I've seen lately.
> Very cheap and quite decent mids and highs, to my ears, and did I mention they are so tiny?
> ...


I ordered them a few days ago because I read very good reviews on these. I should be getting them by this weekend.


----------



## 1clearhead

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> google search doesn't turn up any results... (


This is a fairly new company. Taobao carries them....
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...ject_id":563722331160,"x_object_type":"item"}


----------



## ClintonL

So i've been out of the chifi game for a year which is a long time in this game. Are there any new standouts products?


----------



## Slater (May 30, 2018)

ClintonL said:


> So i've been out of the chifi game for a year which is a long time in this game. Are there any new standouts products?



Budget range?

Any specific “must have” features?

What genres do you listen to?

What source will you be using?

Are you going to use an amp?

What signature do you prefer - Vshape, neutral, mid forward, basshead, treblehead, etc?

Bluetooth a requirement?

Removeable cable a requirement?

Do you prefer to wear down or behind the ear?

Is a 3 button mic needed (and if so what phone OS)?

You gonna wear while working out or sleeping at all?

Is isolation important (for use in a library or public transportation)?


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> Seahf Awk150
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...ad-Plug-Earbud-Earphone-High/32653251745.html


i ended up ordering the seahf as well as the faaeal (too many vowels) snow lotus (snow leopard?), which you also appear to praise--knowing nothing of earbuds i'm looking forward to a new, unhealthy obsession


----------



## Otto Motor

*MMCX removal*

Has anybody tried it?


----------



## orangefridge

trumpethead said:


> Thanks for the fresh start. Would hate too lose this thread, it has become daily reading for me.



Agreed


----------



## HungryPanda

loomisjohnson said:


> i ended up ordering the seahf as well as the faaeal (too many vowels) snow lotus (snow leopard?), which you also appear to praise--knowing nothing of earbuds i'm looking forward to a new, unhealthy obsession


Welcome to the slippery slope of the earbud world


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> We don't! That's what the hype is for!
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I am rather a car salesman than an MMCX connector salesman!



It was the shame of my career


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> *MMCX removal*
> 
> Has anybody tried it?


----------



## ShakyJake

*Tin Audio T2 MMCX Woes
*
I really like my Tin Audio T2. However, it has developed a "poor" connection on the rights side by the mmcx connector. I can usually fix it by twisting the jack a bit in the socket. It doesn't take much for it to get back into a poorly connected state. Do you folks have any tips on how to fix this? The problem appears to be on the iem side, since all my mmcx cables exhibit this problem.


----------



## DBaldock9

ShakyJake said:


> *Tin Audio T2 MMCX Woes
> *
> I really like my Tin Audio T2. However, it has developed a "poor" connection on the rights side by the mmcx connector. I can usually fix it by twisting the jack a bit in the socket. It doesn't take much for it to get back into a poorly connected state. Do you folks have any tips on how to fix this? The problem appears to be on the iem side, since all my mmcx cables exhibit this problem.



Can you tell whether the center pin is pushed in a bit, or is it the same height as the other unit?
The center pin on my right Rose Aurora pushed in a bit. 
I was able to take the earphone apart, push the pin out, and place a blob of hot-glue behind it, to keep it from pushing back in.


----------



## ShakyJake

DBaldock9 said:


> Can you tell whether the center pin is pushed in a bit, or is it the same height as the other unit?
> The center pin on my right Rose Aurora pushed in a bit.
> I was able to take the earphone apart, push the pin out, and place a blob of hot-glue behind it, to keep it from pushing back in.



I don't think so. I was able to take some magnified pictures (see below). The center pins look similar in height. But, it looks like it may be the cable that has been grinding on the center pin. Ouch! None of the cables look suspicious though.



Spoiler: Right/damaged side











Spoiler: Left/Undamaged side


----------



## Otto Motor

ShakyJake said:


> *Tin Audio T2 MMCX Woes
> *
> I really like my Tin Audio T2. However, it has developed a "poor" connection on the rights side by the mmcx connector. I can usually fix it by twisting the jack a bit in the socket. It doesn't take much for it to get back into a poorly connected state. Do you folks have any tips on how to fix this? The problem appears to be on the iem side, since all my mmcx cables exhibit this problem.


I had the same problem and contacted my seller who contacted Tinaudio. They said, because my T2 was older than 4 months, I had to send it to China for getting it fixed. They would pay for the repair and the return postage.

I then contacted Tinaudio via their Facebook site and they agreed to send me a new one. They went through my seller and I purchased it for 10 cents on aliexpress.

The connection on the new T2 is as tight as a nun's nasty. I still haven't been able to remove a third party cable from them.


----------



## robervaul (May 31, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> This is a fairly new company. Taobao carries them....
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.1.56d23bacfJPooc&id=563722331160&scm=1007.12144.81309.42296_42296&pvid=6dba8d07-e5ce-4dbf-b62b-b185dd70601c&utparam={"x_hestia_source":"42296","x_object_id":563722331160,"x_object_type":"item"}&utparam={"x_hestia_source":"42296","x_object_id":563722331160,"x_object_type":"item"}



Thank you clear. I just realized that the ACZ KR06-6 is now available on Aliexpress.
Since HLSX808 I have followed your recommendations.
It couldn't be different and I couldn't resist lol
I asked for a discount and bang!


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> The connection on the new T2 is as tight as a nun's nasty. I still haven't been able to remove a third party cable from them.



Is there anything wrong with the cable? If there’s nothing wrong with it, I would just leave it on there and just enjoy the T2.


----------



## Bartig

robervaul said:


> Thank you clear. I just realized that the ACZ KR06-6 is now available on Aliexpress.
> Since HLSX808 I have followed your recommendations.
> It couldn't be different and I couldn't resist lol
> I asked for a discount and bang!



No offense, but I hope they sound better than they look!


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Is there anything wrong with the cable? If there’s nothing wrong with it, I would just leave it on there and just enjoy the T2.


Cable is fine: flaw persists with other cables.


----------



## Zlivan

I a had a problem with a BT cable I bought recently. Tried to connect it to my T2s and one of the connectors just wouldn't go in. Tried with another pair of earphones - similar story, but it got in eventually. When I was pulling that connector out again, something snapped and from then on went in and out easily with every socket.

So, maybe it's not the earphones' fault after all, but the cable's. Used a pair of pliers and pulled gently when it got stuck.


----------



## HungryPanda

A pair of needlenose pliers are great to squeeze those mmxc sockets together


----------



## ShakyJake

HungryPanda said:


> A pair of needlenose pliers are great to squeeze those mmxc sockets together


On the cable or iem end?


----------



## Slater

Zlivan said:


> I a had a problem with a BT cable I bought recently. Tried to connect it to my T2s and one of the connectors just wouldn't go in. Tried with another pair of earphones - similar story, but it got in eventually. When I was pulling that connector out again, something snapped and from then on went in and out easily with every socket.
> 
> So, maybe it's not the earphones' fault after all, but the cable's. Used a pair of pliers and pulled gently when it got stuck.



This is why MMCX aren’t that great of a removable cable solution IMO. Too many fit, compatibility, and reliability problems.

The 2-pin KZ type plugs are much more robust and reliable in my experience.

I also like the mini “DC” style connection, like used on the WKZ W1 Pro or the iRock i8 (I wish you saw this style on a lot more IEMs). It is idiot proof, and is impossible to plug in out of phase like the 2-pin plugs.


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> This is why MMCX aren’t that great of a removable cable solution IMO. Too many fit, compatibility, and reliability problems.
> 
> The 2-pin KZ type plugs are much more robust and reliable in my experience.
> 
> I also like the mini “DC” style connection, like used on the WKZ W1 Pro or the iRock i8 (I wish you saw this style on a lot more IEMs). It is idiot proof, and is impossible to plug in out of phase like the 2-pin plugs.



kZ didn't invent their 2pin connectors. They are using the non standard 0.75mm while the rest uses 0.78mm.


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> kZ didn't invent their 2pin connectors. They are using the non standard 0.75mm while the rest uses 0.78mm.



Yeah, I know. But most people that hang out in this thread are way more familiar with the 0.75mm 2-pin as used by KZ and TRN, even if they are the more proprietary of the 2-pin sizes.


----------



## robervaul

Bartig said:


> No offense, but I hope they sound better than they look!


Yep. Check the @1clearhead profile tho.


----------



## durwood

Audiobudget posted graphs of the TRN v60 on FB. No amount of screen removal is going to help the subdued treble. It almost seems like they used a wrong value resistor on the treble and it is shelved down way too far. Mine have not shown up, but there is some rumblings that it was not supposed to be like that.


----------



## tamburash

durwood said:


> Audiobudget posted graphs of the TRN v60 on FB. No amount of screen removal is going to help the subdued treble. It almost seems like they used a wrong value resistor on the treble and it is shelved down way too far. Mine have not shown up, but there is some rumblings that it was not supposed to be like that.



Yeah, drama going on there. It seems the V60 was not supposed to come out like that. We are awaiting a response from TRN. Hoping they will take back all the wrong-working units they already sold and give us the normal-working ones. 
Point of the story: DON'T BUY TRN V60!!! Until (or if ever) the problem gets resolved. All batches getting oversees seem to be affected, no matter the store.


----------



## Otto Motor

Interesting new Chifi blog out of Berlin. Use Google translation...

https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Is there anything wrong with the cable? If there’s nothing wrong with it, I would just leave it on there and just enjoy the T2.


It is very heavy and has memory wire...and I have it connected as to wear it down and not over ear. This brings the microphone down to the knees.


----------



## stryed

MMCX is dangerous. I have my nice IT01 cable molded in apparently, and I don't want to even attempt in confirming that assessment...I did however rip out the MMCX from the Yensen 2000 with glee...I don't understand why these are used in expensive IEMs. 
A 2 pin can be pushed out little by little, one side at a time. MMCX remains a mystery to me. They could take advantage of the rotating factor and have a locking mechanism or something...I don't know, but I don't like.


----------



## handwander

stryed said:


> MMCX is dangerous. I have my nice IT01 cable molded in apparently, and I don't want to even attempt in confirming that assessment...I did however rip out the MMCX from the Yensen 2000 with glee...I don't understand why these are used in expensive IEMs.A 2 pin can be pushed out little by little, one side at a time. MMCX remains a mystery to me. They could take advantage of the rotating factor and have a locking mechanism or something...I don't know, but I don't like.



I think the cable itself is the problem with the IT01 cable. The connector prong part is way too short. I can't actually plug it into any other pair of iems without feeling like I'm going to break something. My NiceHCK cable has a slightly longer prong and there's zero trouble plugging it in and out of any pair, IT01s included.


----------



## handwander

Also double post but..


Bartig said:


> No offense, but I hope they sound better than they look!


Was admiring the Rose mini 2 / 4 / 6 last night. Some of the best aesthetics IMO. Too bad these types never fit me.


----------



## stryed (Jun 1, 2018)

handwander said:


> Also double post but..
> 
> Was admiring the Rose mini 2 / 4 / 6 last night. Some of the best aesthetics IMO. Too bad these types never fit me.
> What do they sound like with wide bores?


Very tiny bore! I wonder why? I go towards wide ones unless it is for my neutral, bass light vivo XE800 on spinfits (had to put them somewhere). 
What do IEMs like these sound with Widebore?


----------



## handwander

stryed said:


> Very tiny bore! I wonder why? I go towards wide ones unless it is for my neutral, bass light vivo XE800 on spinfits (had to put them somewhere).
> What do IEMs like these sound with Widebore?


Could just be the ones they come with / for photo purposes. 

Their small size might make them more suitable towards "longer" tips as well, and a lot of the wider bore ones tend to be shorter? Not sure though. And we must go smaller!


----------



## stryed

handwander said:


> Could just be the ones they come with / for photo purposes.
> 
> Their small size might make them more suitable towards "longer" tips as well, and a lot of the wider bore ones tend to be shorter? Not sure though. And we must go smaller!


Jesus. They look like implants.


----------



## vladstef (Jun 1, 2018)

stryed said:


> Very tiny bore! I wonder why? I go towards wide ones unless it is for my neutral, bass light vivo XE800 on spinfits (had to put them somewhere).
> What do IEMs like these sound with Widebore?



I don't think that bore size disrupts the sound of balanced armatures a lot (you'd have to go extremely small for the sound to change). What can make a difference is small bore combined with lengthier tip (like Etymotic er4 for example) which acts like an extension of the tube that connects to BAs.  Dynamic drivers on the other hand almost require specific bore size to sound good because they push more air compared to BAs which are designed to work with lots of air pressure in mind. Eartip material on the other hand is a more complicated story - one that's almost not researched at all aside from the general knowledge that foam tips reduce treble a bit.


----------



## HungryPanda

I love my Rose Mini 6 and I use double flange sure tips


----------



## toddy0191 (Jun 2, 2018)

@Slater If I have received  a set of of earphones with one connector the wrong way round and they are therefore out of phase, does it matter which connector I turn around,  or will it have a negative effect on the sound if I turn the correctly wired side to be the same as the wrong one.

Just asking as they are out of phase connected correctly but in phase if I turn either  the L or R around, hence I'm not sure which side is incorrect?????

Just listened to a few albums either way and it is the right side that's wrong.  There was a sonic difference when they were both wrong.


----------



## MDH12AX7

toddy0191 said:


> @Slater If I have received  a set of of earphones with one connector the wrong way round and they are therefore out of phase, does it matter which connector I turn around,  or will it have a negative effect on the sound if I turn the correctly wired side to be the same as the wrong one.
> 
> Just asking as they are out of phase connected correctly but in phase if I turn either  the L or R around, hence I'm not sure which side is incorrect?????
> 
> Just listened to a few albums either way and it is the right side that's wrong.  There was a sonic difference when they were both wrong.


Doesn't matter which one, as long as you only switch one.


----------



## toddy0191

MDH12AX7 said:


> Doesn't matter which one, as long as you only switch one.



Cheers!

The difference I heard must have been in my head.


----------



## Slater (Jun 2, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> The difference I heard must have been in my head.



The human brain can play tricks on you.

I do suggest you familiarize yourself with this, so it will become easy to identify the sound of an out-of-phase headphone:



Spoiler








When out of phase, it sounds like it's 'backwards' in a way, like your head is turned inside out, and the sound is about a foot to each side of your ears.


----------



## Slater

handwander said:


> I think the cable itself is the problem with the IT01 cable. The connector prong part is way too short. I can't actually plug it into any other pair of iems without feeling like I'm going to break something. My NiceHCK cable has a slightly longer prong and there's zero trouble plugging it in and out of any pair, IT01s included.



Well that's not good to hear. Since it's so high quality, I bought an IT01 cable just to use with other MMCX IEMs!


----------



## Otto Motor

Hmmm...I won't remove any MMCX cable without emergency...not robust enough. Cable upgrades are highly overrated anyway.
Other issues are the different resistances of cables...the "upgrade" of the T2 made them sound quieter.


----------



## Dobrescu George

If I'm not mistaken, ER3XR is actually processed in China, although Etymotic is selling them from USA. I think that this is the main difference between ER3XR and ER4XR... I mean, along with the differences presented in my review  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/etymotic-er3xr-precise-beauty.html


----------



## Bartig

Dobrescu George said:


> If I'm not mistaken, ER3XR is actually processed in China, although Etymotic is selling them from USA. I think that this is the main difference between ER3XR and ER4XR... I mean, along with the differences presented in my review
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/etymotic-er3xr-precise-beauty.html


Great pictures! However, you seem to have dropped your IEM in the forest..


----------



## HungryPanda

Otto Motor said:


> Hmmm...I won't remove any MMCX cable without emergency...not robust enough. Cable upgrades are highly overrated anyway.
> Other issues are the different resistances of cables...the "upgrade" of the T2 made them sound quieter.


you softy


----------



## Dobrescu George (Jun 2, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Great pictures! However, you seem to have dropped your IEM in the forest..



Thank you for your kind words! 

Also, they're with me, don't worry 

Romania is a forest country, I recently found out that many other countries don't have any of the trees species we have here, so I thouhgt some people might enjoy seeing foliage that is foreign to them 

Especially in Asia, there are many other beautiful trees, but almost none that are specific to Romania and Europe in general


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 3, 2018)

I have the Etymotic HF5 in the mail for Monday - from massdrop for $80. Wished I could get my hands on the ER3XR or ER4XR for reviewing. Dear Etymotic, I promise to throw them on Canadian spruce and maple trees for photos if that is what it takes. I even mount some mosquitos on them.


----------



## Slater (Jun 3, 2018)

<drunk post - deleted lol>


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 3, 2018)

*Defective TRN V60
*
Anybody who received a faulty TRN V60: please send me a PM for instructions how to sign up on a list with all the other owners...to be sent to TRN.

*UPDATE: *TRN is a two-man enterprise

It is claimed that_ "...Yes, their IEMs are produced by an OEM manufacturer (which also makes for KZ, MDK-ESS, etc). It is not affirmative they will do a replacement. We discussed about this yesterday. It is going to be very labour-intensive and costly for TRN and their suppliers. You have to understand it is a worldwide issue, not just one region. Will there be a solution for everyone? I hope there is but meanwhile, they have more important matters to worry about..."_

Goodbye TRN!


----------



## toddy0191

Slater said:


> The human brain can play tricks on you.
> 
> I do suggest you familiarize yourself with this, so it will become easy to identify the sound of an out-of-phase headphone:
> 
> ...




I'm familiar with the out of phase sound,  but was unsure if the sound was the same if both connectors were the the "wrong" way round as when they are the "right" way round.  I.e both wrong vs both right. As opposed to out of phase with one wrong and one right.

You are the fountain of all knowledge here!


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 3, 2018)

robervaul said:


> Thank you clear. I just realized that the ACZ KR06-6 is now available on Aliexpress.
> Since HLSX808 I have followed your recommendations.
> It couldn't be different and I couldn't resist lol
> I asked for a discount and bang!


Make sure you try all three silicone ear tip sizes since the default ones are actually the small size. Then, lay back on your favorite couch and enjoy them with a refreshing cold beverage and belch-out the words...oh, yeah!


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 3, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> Make sure you try all three silicone ear tip sizes since the default ones are actually the small size. Then, lay back on your favorite couch and enjoy them with a refreshing cold beverage and belch-out the words...oh, yeah!



@1clearhead How is the soundstage vocals and bass... Is the treble bright?  Any piercing highs ? Can you make it bassheavy with eq ? Thanks


----------



## zazaboy

I am maybe gonna order it any chance for a FR fraph?


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> ...Then, lay back on your favorite couch and enjoy them with a refreshing cold beverage and belch-out the words...



Spoken like a true audiophile!!


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 3, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> @1clearhead How is the soundstage vocals and bass... Is the treble bright?  Any piercing highs ? Can you make it bassheavy with eq ? Thanks



I posted all the information you asked for on my home page. A quick copy of it is posted below. The treble on the KR06-6 is well extended, and still does a very good job on providing sibilance-free highs, but if you want to go a little warmer, go with the KR06-4. You can easily provide more bass on both, but remind you, these are neutral sounding IEM's. You can easily make them bass-heavier by changing the silicone ear tips by purchasing a pair of Sony silicone ear tips. But, it's best if you decide to try swapping different types to your personal taste. They both are keepers!

RATING CHART Highest Rating Possible For Each: 10

PSR = PRO SOUND RATING
*SS = SOUND SIGNATURE*
BQ = BUILD QUALITY
OP = OVERALL PACKAGE
OV = OVERALL VALUE

HYBRIDS DD + BA Armature(s):

ACZ KR06-6
HD Driver + Bellsing Dual BA Armatures each side
PSR: 9.9
*SS: Excellent hi-end details/micro-details, crystal clear MID's, and fast punchy bass with excellent soundstage and resolution!*
BQ: 7
OP: 6
OV: 10
COMMENTS: Lame packaging with a few accessories, but best overall PSR for the asking price!

ACZ KR06-4
HD Driver + Bellsing BA Armature each side
PSR: 9.8
*SS: Incredible clarity and details with excellent imaging and soundstage!*
BQ: 7
OP: 6
OV: 10
COMMENTS: Lame packaging with a few accessories, but makes-up for it with great PSR for the asking price!


Glad I can help...


-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Spoken like a true audiophile!!


 Winner...!


----------



## robervaul

Yeah. The seller confirmed to me that the mids are absolutely amazing, especially for the vocals. And he didn't read your profile. 
I will also be trying with my favorite tips, spiral dots, auvios and mandarines. 
Thanks clear another great find.


----------



## zazaboy

@1clearhead thanks for your impressions bro


----------



## Ahmad313

Dobrescu George said:


> If I'm not mistaken, ER3XR is actually processed in China, although Etymotic is selling them from USA. I think that this is the main difference between ER3XR and ER4XR... I mean, along with the differences presented in my review
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/etymotic-er3xr-precise-beauty.html


Amazing pics man,  you have some excellent photography skills ,


----------



## Dobrescu George

Ahmad313 said:


> Amazing pics man,  you have some excellent photography skills ,



Thank you very much for your kind words


----------



## Sandbox2

Has anyone tried the Hisenior custom earphones T8s/T12s that are like 8- 12 drivers per side from aliexpress? How do they compare to the empire ears/UM customs etc.


----------



## Ted Presley

Sandbox2 said:


> Has anyone tried the Hisenior custom earphones T8s/T12s that are like 8- 12 drivers per side from aliexpress? How do they compare to the empire ears/UM customs etc.


I don't know about the T version, but I did buy the B version, the B10 (which claim to have 10 drivers each size, but it's actually kind of 5 big Dual drivers). IMHO, the B10 is not worth the price. Not sure about the 8 or 12 drivers.


----------



## Dobrescu George

LOL 

12 drivers per ear 

You know, at that number of drivers, how well they are tuned, impedance mismatches and how good the crossovers are, will play a much larger role than the number of drivers. Because if they cross each other nastily, you'll get harmonic distortion, along with group delay, this is why good companies ask for big money for tuning the multi-drivers setups well, it simply is complicated.

More drivers does not equal better sound, better drivers do. RE2000 is a one-of-a-kind 2000 USD IEM with just one dynamic driver, and it really does a great job, it is not about the number of drivers, but about the quality of them.

P.S. - This doesn't mean that multiple driver setups can't be awesome, in fact many are, just, the number alone is not the most important factor


----------



## Otto Motor

Dobrescu George said:


> LOL
> 
> 12 drivers per ear
> 
> ...


Yep, with one driver you can't screw much up. Another example: Sennheiser ie800...or the Etymotics. UE900S got their multiple BAs right...very accurate vocals reproduction. In my opinion Xiaomi didn't get it right at all (for example).


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> Yeah. The seller confirmed to me that the mids are absolutely amazing, especially for the vocals. And he didn't read your profile.
> I will also be trying with my favorite tips, spiral dots, auvios and mandarines.
> Thanks clear another great find.


----------



## 1clearhead

zazaboy said:


> @1clearhead thanks for your impressions bro


----------



## Slater

Does anyone here own the Dunu Titan 5?

I have the opportunity to pick up a set on the cheap.

I know it's an older IEM, and I am not sure if it's outclassed by more current gear.

Any opinions would be welcome.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sandbox2 said:


> Has anyone tried the Hisenior custom earphones T8s/T12s that are like 8- 12 drivers per side from aliexpress? How do they compare to the empire ears/UM customs etc.



@HungryPanda recently got the Hisenior B5+ and was quite satisfied with it. I think most impression on the B series have been about how wide the soundstage is (supposedly all Knowles BA, which is a bargain at 100 bux). The NiceHCK HK6 is also making waves in the discovery thread.

impressions of the B5+
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...rphones-pg2366.586909/page-2437#post-14282040


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 4, 2018)

*Etymotic HF5 Botanic Review*

I grew a set of Etymotic HF5 over the weekend. The seeds came from massdrop at $75. The Etymotic trees are characteristic for western Canada and the central United States. The acidic sandstone soils at the shoulders of Calgary's Bow River produce a neutral sound with strong clarity. Growth was promoted by climate change in this mountain climate. Any earphones grown in Calgary go particularly well with country music.


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 4, 2018)

@1clearhead do you the think the acz headphone is the best under iem under 200 bucks what do you think?  I see its your nr1 headphone can we call end game iem under 200 bucks?


----------



## stryed

Otto Motor said:


> *Etymotic HF5 Botanic Review*
> 
> I grew a set of Etymotic HF5 over the weekend. The seeds came from massdrop at $75. The Etymotic trees are characteristic for western Canada and the central United States. The acidic sandstone soils at the shoulders of Calgary's Bow River produce a neutral sound with strong clarity. Growth was promoted by climate change in this mountain climate. Any earphones grown in Calgary go particularly well with country music.


Looks like a heavy risk for fungal infection if you ask me.


----------



## durwood

Otto Motor said:


> *Defective TRN V60
> *
> Anybody who received a faulty TRN V60: please send me a PM for instructions how to sign up on a list with all the other owners...to be sent to TRN.
> 
> ...



Eh, 1 out of 3 for a company starting out, not all products can be winners. While I am not happy with the TRN V60, I guess I get an expensive cable out of it. I mean that's the gamble of buying direct from China especially with stuff that hasn't even been reviewed yet or have a long track record. On the other hand, I really do like my TRN V20, in my top 5 IEM's. I will just be more patient with other products they release. Maybe I should start a conspiracy theory...cue Beastie Boys Sabotage?


----------



## emef

demo-to said:


> Update
> After a week with the Meizu Live I am pleased.
> Tips selection was not easy but worth the search. I would claim the Live is tip sensitive.
> 
> ...



I know it is quite an extra investment but I decided to get their dedicated cable update for about 60 USD and for me it improved the sound significantly. 
Everything sounds crispier and I like the bass much more now.

This cable is also overall much nicer than the one originally included.


----------



## Otto Motor

durwood said:


> Eh, 1 out of 3 for a company starting out, not all products can be winners. While I am not happy with the TRN V60, I guess I get an expensive cable out of it. I mean that's the gamble of buying direct from China especially with stuff that hasn't even been reviewed yet or have a long track record. On the other hand, I really do like my TRN V20, in my top 5 IEM's. I will just be more patient with other products they release. Maybe I should start a conspiracy theory...cue Beastie Boys Sabotage?


Well, they sent out a half-baked product because they wanted to make a fast buck. That's bordering on fraud. Yes, it is not the end of the world for us, but it is still disappointing having been taken for a ride.


----------



## Slater

emef said:


> I know it is quite an extra investment but I decided to get their dedicated cable update for about 60 USD and for me it improved the sound significantly.
> Everything sounds crispier and I like the bass much more now.
> 
> This cable is also overall much nicer than the one originally included.



Wait, are you telling me that after people already spent $200, they are expected to spend another $60 just to get improved sound?


----------



## 1clearhead

zazaboy said:


> @1clearhead do you the think the acz headphone is the best under iem under 200 bucks what do you think?  I see its your nr1 headphone can we call end game iem under 200 bucks?


Right now, I woudn't call it an end game for the fact that we all hear differently and we also have different preferences on sound signatures. But, since it floats around the sound signature that I personally like, they would have to have an alloy-metal type housing with incredible accessories package for me to call it an end game under $200 US dollars.
In the end, they are a heck of a good deal just in there tuned audible signature for such a low price. And yes! They are really hard to beat just in that aspect alone! 


-Clear


----------



## RolledOff

Otto Motor said:


> Well, they sent out a half-baked product because they wanted to make a fast buck. That's bordering on fraud. Yes, it is not the end of the world for us, but it is still disappointing having been taken for a ride.


I have yet to receive my V60, but if it is one of the problematic 200 pieces sold abroad (!50 pcs for local market), then I will say goodbye to TRN.
I mean the problem of BAs not firing is a very serious neglect


----------



## Slater (Jun 4, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Well, they sent out a half-baked product because they wanted to make a fast buck. That's bordering on fraud. Yes, it is not the end of the world for us, but it is still disappointing having been taken for a ride.





RolledOff said:


> I have yet to receive my V60, but if it is one of the problematic 200 pieces sold abroad (!50 pcs for local market), then I will say goodbye to TRN.
> I mean the problem of BAs not firing is a very serious neglect



While I feel terrible for the owners, TRN was just as much an unlucky victim - they were the simply the chumps that were dumb enough to have their name put on the box. *The real culprit is MDK-ESS*.

The MDK-ESS ASK and ASY had atrocious build quality, literally falling apart in people's hands right out of the box. And that's assuming all of your drivers were even soldered at all, or weren't flopping around loose inside of the housings (rattling around as the fell apart in all of their glory).

I knew the second MDK-ESS released the ASE model, as tempting as it looked, that I wanted absolutely nothing to do with it. I'm sooo glad I stayed a mile away. Sadly, I knew the second I saw the ASE repackaged as the TRN V60 a few months later that there was going to be serious fallout.

I mean, MDK-ESS literally went from using little to no glue on the ASK and ASY models, to going overboard with the glue on the ASE!

TRN has obviously used different manufacturers for their various IEMs, so don't write them off forever. Hopefully they just learn their lesson and never use MDK-ESS again.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Wait, are you telling me that after people already spent $200, they are expected to spend another $60 just to get improved sound?



That's why I prefer earphones without detachable cables!


----------



## emef

Slater said:


> Wait, are you telling me that after people already spent $200, they are expected to spend another $60 just to get improved sound?



I'm saying that already great earphones for 200 USD can be made noticeably better with extra 60 USD investment (and I had doubts cable can ever provide an improvement).
For me this set is better than 500+ USD earphones I have/I tried so it is still worth it to me.


----------



## Slater (Jun 4, 2018)

emef said:


> I'm saying that already great earphones for 200 USD can be made noticeably better with extra 60 USD investment (and I had doubts cable can ever provide an improvement).
> For me this set is better than 500+ USD earphones I have/I tried so it is still worth it to me.



Why didn't Meizu send this cable out to owners of the Live for no charge? That would have been the right thing to do.

It's nothing against you - I'm glad you are happy with your setup.

Its just yet another example of a half-baked product going out for owners to do the QC, and when companies back pedal and fix issues, they expect the owners of their half-baked defective goods to pay a *2nd time* to have the problem fixed. It's the manufacturer's responsibility to get the kinks worked out *before* the product ships out.


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> Yep, with one driver you can't screw much up. Another example: Sennheiser ie800...or the Etymotics. UE900S got their multiple BAs right...very accurate vocals reproduction. In my opinion Xiaomi didn't get it right at all (for example).



to add on zX is horrendous for it too.


----------



## HerrXRDS

emef said:


> I'm saying that already great earphones for 200 USD can be made noticeably better with extra 60 USD investment (and I had doubts cable can ever provide an improvement).
> For me this set is better than 500+ USD earphones I have/I tried so it is still worth it to me.



How bright are they? Looking at some graphs, they have a pretty big dip in the high frequencies. I like bright IEMs.


----------



## demo-to (Jun 5, 2018)

HerrXRDS said:


> How bright are they? Looking at some graphs, they have a pretty big dip in the high frequencies. I like bright IEMs.


They are not bright. I do not like bright IEMs (anymore) so I can enjoy them. Sonically they remind me of another 4BA set - the Brainwavz B400.

You could consider the Sendiy M1221instead which is known as a good bright IEM which I liked, too although of the brightness. 1clearhead would recommend these, too I am sure.


----------



## HerrXRDS

demo-to said:


> They are not bright. I do not like bright IEMs (anymore) so I can enjoy them. Sonically they remind me of another 4BA set - the Brainwavz B400.
> 
> You could consider the Sendiy M1221instead which is known as a good bright IEM which I liked, too although of the brightness. 1clearhead would recommend these, too I am sure.



That's a shame. I was intrigued by them because of their BA configuration and thin nozzle.


----------



## demo-to

HerrXRDS said:


> That's a shame. I was intrigued by them because of their BA configuration and thin nozzle.


I must have missed something as I was not aware of the relation between thin nozzle and brightness. It is not my experience. What is the reason/background for this behaviour?


----------



## HerrXRDS

I have very small ears, I see a thin nozzle, I want to buy it.


----------



## emef

Slater said:


> Why didn't Meizu send this cable out to owners of the Live for no charge? That would have been the right thing to do.
> 
> It's nothing against you - I'm glad you are happy with your setup.
> 
> Its just yet another example of a half-baked product going out for owners to do the QC, and when companies back pedal and fix issues, they expect the owners of their half-baked defective goods to pay a *2nd time* to have the problem fixed. It's the manufacturer's responsibility to get the kinks worked out *before* the product ships out.



Just to be clear, I don't intend to defend them but I think it kind of makes sense from the business point of view.
These are very different cables - original one has the remote control while the extra one is pure, high quality cable.

Of course they could include both and raise the price of the set but they are releasing product for a Chinese market where most people will want to the original set-up as they will anyway listen on their phone. Thus it would be a worse business decision for them to only release the more expensive complete set.


----------



## crabdog

demo-to said:


> They are not bright. I do not like bright IEMs (anymore) so I can enjoy them. Sonically they remind me of another 4BA set - the Brainwavz B400.
> 
> You could consider the Sendiy M1221instead which is known as a good bright IEM which I liked, too although of the brightness. 1clearhead would recommend these, too I am sure.


For less money than the M1221 you can get the HiFi Boy OS V3 which trumps it in every way. Better sound, better fit, better cable. Honestly, I can't believe people aren't talking about it here. It's the best IEM under $200 IMO and Y'all should get one today.


----------



## 1clearhead

demo-to said:


> They are not bright. I do not like bright IEMs (anymore) so I can enjoy them. Sonically they remind me of another 4BA set - the Brainwavz B400.
> 
> You could consider the Sendiy M1221instead which is known as a good bright IEM which I liked, too although of the brightness. 1clearhead would recommend these, too I am sure.


The Sendiy M1221 is a good deal because of their awesome package, but there is plenty of competition to be had just in sound alone, as you can see with the new global release of the KR06-6 and KR06-4. 

-Clear


----------



## ClintonL

Just got some tin audio t2's which i love. Wondering what is the "go to" for chifi bluetooth iems? I can't find much. Budget maybe 100usd but i'd like to get the best "bang for buck" like the t2's.

Cheers


----------



## maxxevv (Jun 5, 2018)

If you do not need waterproofness, you could just get a bluetooth MMCX cable and pair it with the T2, since you like it so much.   

Edit: 

To add, an ADDITIONAL set of the T2 with a decent BT module cable still costs way less than your budget limit though.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Why didn't Meizu send this cable out to owners of the Live for no charge? That would have been the right thing to do.
> 
> It's nothing against you - I'm glad you are happy with your setup.
> 
> Its just yet another example of a half-baked product going out for owners to do the QC, and when companies back pedal and fix issues, they expect the owners of their half-baked defective goods to pay a *2nd time* to have the problem fixed. It's the manufacturer's responsibility to get the kinks worked out *before* the product ships out.



Saying such things about the Meizu is quite unfair, IMO. Its not like users saying the original cable is faulty in any way, its just users saying buying an upgrade cable for it improves the product. It'd be no different if they sold a 2nd package with the upgrade cable as an extra or my fav example, the Dita Answer Truth edition (with the VDH Truth cable).

Tin Audio T2 cables, on the other hand, now that's a matter of contention.


----------



## MDH12AX7

Slater said:


> While I feel terrible for the owners, TRN was just as much an unlucky victim - they were the simply the chumps that were dumb enough to have their name put on the box. *The real culprit is MDK-ESS*.
> 
> The MDK-ESS ASK and ASY had atrocious build quality, literally falling apart in people's hands right out of the box. And that's assuming all of your drivers were even soldered at all, or weren't flopping around loose inside of the housings (rattling around as the fell apart in all of their glory).
> 
> ...


Wow! Guess I got really lucky with my ASY. No qc problems. Looks and sounds great! Hope it holds up well. I really enjoy them.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 5, 2018)

There is no sound difference between the T2 stock cable and the third-party cable I installed other than different resistances in both (I got two T2s and can compare). The "upgrade" cable plays slightly quieter as it adds to the iPhone's output resistance. In most cases, if a lower-resistance cable is installed, the sound is just "louder" and is therefore perceived as "better". Theoretically, changing the output impedance can change the frequency response ("sound"), which can be determined by measurements and calculations.

In the Meizu case, I cannot believe that a different cable makes a substantial difference in sound. And $60 for a cable (my excellent Etymotic HF5 were $75 including cable)...well, if you believe that silver (or whatever material it is) not only conducts electrons better, but it also knows that the perceived difference in electron flow results in a better sound (why should it not result in a worse sound?), then...

But hey, wait until this $60 cable will have been broken in (pardon, "burnt-in") - in another 500 hours some electrons will be stuck to the cable's walls to create an even better and more linear flow of electrons. Or not.

In summary, $200 for the earphones and another $60 to make it sound good...thank you very much. I bet my cheap Etys sound better.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> There is no sound difference between the T2 stock cable and the third-party cable I installed other than different resistances in both (I got two T2s and can compare). The "upgrade" cable plays slightly quieter as it adds to the iPhone's output resistance. In most cases, if a lower-resistance cable is installed, the sound is just "louder" and is therefore perceived as "better". Theoretically, changing the output impedance can change the frequency response ("sound"), which can be determined by measurements and calculations.
> 
> In the Meizu case, I cannot believe that a different cable makes a substantial difference in sound. And $60 for a cable (my excellent Etymotic HF5 were $75 including cable)...well, if you believe that silver (or whatever material it is) not only conducts electrons better, but it also knows that the perceived difference in electron flow results in a better sound (why should it not result in a worse sound?), then...
> 
> ...



how's the HF5 sounds compared to the T2?


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> ...some electrons will be stuck to the cable's walls to create an even better and more linear flow of electrons...



Just be careful though, because if too many electrons build up in the cable walls, there is an increased risk of cable atherosclerosis.


----------



## HuoYuanJia

Anybody heard of Moon Drop（水月雨）before?
They have a CIEM called Blessing and it looks _very_ promising!

It's a hybrid in a three-way design with a dynamic driver for bass and 4 BA receivers: 2x mid-high and 2x ultra high.


  

If anybody feels lucky, it's available here: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...46459Bp0yW5&id=570912827188&scene=taobao_shop


----------



## Zerohour88

I made no allusions to the SQ regarding T2's old and new cable, only that they felt the need to somehow supply a better cable on the later batches of T2. Make of that what you will.

As usual, discussion regarding cables and its "effect" on SQ will always be contentious, lets not devolve it any further. Unless somehow Meizu directly states upgrade cables improves SQ and proper ABX testing done to it, further speculations is useless. As someone oft said, just take it to the audio science thread.


----------



## crabdog

Zerohour88 said:


> I made no allusions to the SQ regarding T2's old and new cable, only that they felt the need to somehow supply a better cable on the later batches of T2. Make of that what you will.
> 
> As usual, discussion regarding cables and its "effect" on SQ will always be contentious, lets not devolve it any further. Unless somehow Meizu directly states upgrade cables improves SQ and proper ABX testing done to it, further speculations is useless. As someone oft said, just take it to the audio science thread.


That's interesting. Where did you learn about them changing the cable? I ask because that was my only real disappointment with the T2 - after only about 2 weeks the cable turned green from top to bottom.


----------



## Zerohour88

crabdog said:


> That's interesting. Where did you learn about them changing the cable? I ask because that was my only real disappointment with the T2 - after only about 2 weeks the cable turned green from top to bottom.



on their facebook page (also it was discussed somewhere here on head-fi while it was still FOTM)






persuaded a friend to purchase (along with the T1), luckily we got the later version (still super tight MMCX connections though)


----------



## emef

Otto Motor said:


> There is no sound difference between the T2 stock cable and the third-party cable I installed other than different resistances in both (I got two T2s and can compare). The "upgrade" cable plays slightly quieter as it adds to the iPhone's output resistance. In most cases, if a lower-resistance cable is installed, the sound is just "louder" and is therefore perceived as "better". Theoretically, changing the output impedance can change the frequency response ("sound"), which can be determined by measurements and calculations.
> 
> In the Meizu case, I cannot believe that a different cable makes a substantial difference in sound. And $60 for a cable (my excellent Etymotic HF5 were $75 including cable)...well, if you believe that silver (or whatever material it is) not only conducts electrons better, but it also knows that the perceived difference in electron flow results in a better sound (why should it not result in a worse sound?), then...
> 
> ...



I honestly bought the cable because I didn't like the feel of the original one and wanted one without the remote (and I'm in a place in my life where I can spend 60 USD if I like something and not lose sleep over it).

I did not expect any noticeable improvement yet it is there (for me) so I thought I will mention it. 

Maybe I'm just cheating myself but I'm happy with my earphones (I wasted quite a lot of money before trying to find set I like) and I'm happy with my 60 USD cable so who cares? 

And if you are happy with your earphones, I'm happy for you.


----------



## crabdog

Zerohour88 said:


> on their facebook page (also it was discussed somewhere here on head-fi while it was still FOTM)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks. I'm really looking forward to the T2 pro and t3


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 5, 2018)

chinmie said:


> how's the HF5 sounds compared to the T2?


The HF5 - the only Etys I know - are much superior over the Tinaudio T2.  While one can argue about particularities such "bass decay" etc. etc., their overall homogeneity and tuning are just superb...incredible voice rendering, tight bass...When using the Etys, I hadn't gotten the desire to use any other earphones. I may have found the perfect earphones after more than 60 in my drawer...

Somebody wrote about the KZ ES4: _"...good for $20 but nothing groundbreaking..."
_
In analogy, one could say about the HF5: "Superb value for $75 and a sonic benchmark".

So, what is missing compared to the >$1000 iems? The latter have better resolution, a bigger stage, and less distortion. But will they be more fun? These HF5 are darn good sounding.

*I conclude:*

1. An experienced company like Etymotic adds a lot of scientific know-how to their earphones which is reflected by tuning and homogeneity of sound.
2. You won't get any unpleasant surprises from an established and respected company like that (see Meizu cable or TRN V60 disaster).
3. All Etymotic models feature a single BA driver which produce better images than cheap multi-drivers: less is more!
4. If you are still looking for your sub-$100 killer earphone, it is American (albeit made in China), sorry!


P.S. It is claimed that _"...Etymotic's hf5 lists for $xx, the hf2 for $yy. Both offer what Killion claims is virtually identical performance to the ER-4 and to one another—..."_
Read more at https://www.stereophile.com/budgetc...ear_headphones/index.html#ylpFd64gJyI1xt79.99


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 5, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> I made no allusions to the SQ regarding T2's old and new cable, only that they felt the need to somehow supply a better cable on the later batches of T2. Make of that what you will.
> 
> As usual, discussion regarding cables and its "effect" on SQ will always be contentious, lets not devolve it any further. Unless somehow Meizu directly states upgrade cables improves SQ and proper ABX testing done to it, further speculations is useless. As someone oft said, just take it to the audio science thread.


I have both cables: the difference is in the MMCX connectors  and the splitter. Other than that, it is probably the same. There is no sonic difference.


----------



## Zerohour88

Otto Motor said:


> I have both cables: the difference is in the MMCX connectors  and the splitter. Other than that, it is probably the same. There is no sonic difference.



Hence my statement, I made no mentions of SQ difference for the cables.



Otto Motor said:


> 2. You won't get any unpleasant surprises from an established and respected company like that (see Meizu cable or TRN V60 disaster).



I do find it funny that one user said that an upgrade cable that is offered separately by Meizu (not a bundle) increases sound quality and suddenly its an unpleasant surprise. Have we gone full circle and the narrative is that we must condemn all slights, however imagined it is towards buyers? I definitely missed that memo.


----------



## Bartig

Otto Motor said:


> The HF5 - the only Etys I know - are much superior over the Tinaudio T2.  While one can argue about particularities such "bass decay" etc. etc., their overall homogeneity and tuning are just superb...incredible voice rendering, tight bass...When using the Etys, I hadn't gotten the desire to use any other earphones. I may have found the perfect earphones after more than 60 in my drawer...
> 
> Somebody wrote about the KZ ES4: _"...good for $20 but nothing groundbreaking..."
> _
> ...


Aaaaaaand the Etymotic HF5 is on everybody’s watchlist.


----------



## Saoshyant

As I found the HF5 anemic, it doesn’t suit a lot of my music.  Currently using the Rose Mini 2 as it’s replacement.


----------



## Otto Motor

The HF5 must be really anemic considering the reviews of the Rose Mini 2.


----------



## lmfboy01

Otto Motor said:


> The HF5 must be really anemic considering the reviews of the Rose Mini 2.



I got a Rose Mini2 if anyone wants! PM


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> The HF5 must be really anemic considering the reviews of the Rose Mini 2.



usually people refer "thin" to lack of mids and/or bass, and "anemic" for lack of bass. Etys (at least the ER4XR and ER4PT that i have) most definitely sound anemic to most people. Etys are mid masters, and they are an acquired taste. not many people like it initially, and the persons that willing to stay with it a bit longer might never leave


----------



## Saoshyant

I liked the Ety for classical, but sold it due to earbuds.  The Mini 2’s still new to me but promising.


----------



## Otto Motor

chinmie said:


> usually people refer "thin" to lack of mids and/or bass, and "anemic" for lack of bass. Etys (at least the ER4XR and ER4PT that i have) most definitely sound anemic to most people. Etys are mid masters, and they are an acquired taste. not many people like it initially, and the persons that willing to stay with it a bit longer might never leave


Thanks for the clarification of the terminology. I'll ask one of the Rose Mini 2 reviewers, HifiChris, how he compares them. The HF5's bass is spot on (realistic) for my taste, but yes, it may not be enough for bassheads. I speculate, the HF5 is bass wise close to Etymotic's XR models (as opposed to the ER models with less bass). 

I personally rank earphones by their degree of realism in reproduction. The HF5 excel in this respect.


----------



## Otto Motor

Saoshyant said:


> I liked the Ety for classical, but sold it due to earbuds.  The Mini 2’s still new to me but promising.


What music are you mainly listening to?


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks for the clarification of the terminology. I'll ask one of the Rose Mini 2 reviewers, HifiChris, how he compares them. The HF5's bass is spot on (realistic) for my taste, but yes, it may not be enough for bassheads. I speculate, the HF5 is bass wise close to Etymotic's XR models (as opposed to the ER models with less bass).
> 
> I personally rank earphones by their degree of realism in reproduction. The HF5 excel in this respect.



In terms of sound production, earbuds are closer to speaker and headphones tonally (especially the fullness of low freq and mids). Higher priced IEMs i tried will sound full in the mids and similar to earbuds. 

Also higher priced IEMs and earbuds will generally have greater resolution (more noticable on mids and treble) than their cheaper counterparts.


----------



## thejoker13

Slater said:


> Why didn't Meizu send this cable out to owners of the Live for no charge? That would have been the right thing to do.
> 
> It's nothing against you - I'm glad you are happy with your setup.
> 
> Its just yet another example of a half-baked product going out for owners to do the QC, and when companies back pedal and fix issues, they expect the owners of their half-baked defective goods to pay a *2nd time* to have the problem fixed. It's the manufacturer's responsibility to get the kinks worked out *before* the product ships out.


Most companies don't include their upgrade cables with their iem's. Even KZ sells their upgrade separately, lol.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 5, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> Most companies don't include their upgrade cables with their iem's. Even KZ sells their upgrade separately, lol.


Sure, but the KZ "upgrade" cables cost $7-8 and don't sound any better. In fact, it sounds worse (quieter) on the ZSR.

In many cases, I could live with the stock cable but wished for upgrade earpieces!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 5, 2018)

*TRN V60 News*

_"...we are really sorry for this issue, we have contacted TRN factory, and they agree to resend only the earphone(not include the cable and package)...we will resend it ASAP, please be patient to wait for the replacement, thanks..."
_
Hey, this fits my last post...
_
_


----------



## chinmie

The entire lineup of Moondrop IEMs from cheapest to the most expensive, a nice local seller lend them to me for a couple of days. Well, not all loaners though, the bottom left is mine.. But i'm drooling to buy the Kanas Pro cable.. It opens up the regular Kanas sound nicely


----------



## Emelya

chinmie said:


> The entire lineup of Moondrop IEMs from cheapest to the most expensive, a nice local seller lend them to me for a couple of days. Well, not all loaners though, the bottom left is mine.. But i'm drooling to buy the Kanas Pro cable.. It opens up the regular Kanas sound nicely


Could you describe your Moondrop IX? Do you like them? What are their main features?


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 6, 2018)

*Taming the treble peak of the KZ ZS6, part 137: using an adjustable resistor
*
*Executive summary: *the treble peak of the ZS6 was tamed by added a resistor with a scrollwheel (inline volume control) for $2. No modding of the earphone required.

*Equipment used:*
1. iPhone 5S
2. audioquest dragonfly dac/amp
3. Earphone Inline Volume Control Cable Male to F 3.5mm Stereo Audio Adaptor for $2:
https://goo.gl/Bvxcdg

The ZS6 has an unpleasant 10K treble peak unsuited for weak eardrums. In order to tame it, the output impedance of the source needs to be increased:
https://goo.gl/mebcCq

My first attempt to tame the treble had been with a fixed 75 ohm adapter: https://goo.gl/6LPmcT

The advantage of the inline volume control is that it acts like an adjustable resistor.

*And that's how I did it:*
1. I connected iPhone, dragonfly, inline control, and ZS6.
2. I created some output juice by adjusting the volume on the iPhone/dragonaly combination at 80%.
3. I put the ZS6 in my ears and played with the scroll wheel of the inline volume control - don't forget that the cables belong to the output impedance:  decreasing volume on the scroll wheel means increasing impedance, and increasing volume means decreasing impedance. This does NOT affect the volume coming out of the iPhone/dragonfly combination.
5. An analog would be your garden hose. You almost fully open the tap (phone/amp) but have an adjustable nozzle at the end (inline volume control) to decide how strong your water beam should be.
6. In the end, I found the right balance between volume and sound with minimized treble peak.
7. Bingo!

*And that sets one back only $2.
*
Acknowledgement: This was inspired by Head-Fier HifiChris.


----------



## Skullophile

Anyone tried the CTZ 12ba?  Is that for real?


----------



## chinmie

Emelya said:


> Could you describe your Moondrop IX? Do you like them? What are their main features?



i didn't listen to it very long, because i was mostly interested on the Kanas Pro, A5, and the cheapest Crescent. for me it sounded better than the nocturne, has more body, more bass. all in all, they all excel in clarity on their respective price point. the one that i really like the most is the regular Kanas, but with the Kanas Pro cable


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 7, 2018)

My email is getting flooded with questions on the ACZ KR06-4 and ACZ KR06-6, so let me make it more simpler on what you're hearing...

1) *KR06-4*:
With the KR06-4, you're getting an addictively *"fun signature"* with an excellent neutral tuning that puts these right up there to near perfection when compared to the brother KR06-6. These have a bright to warm characteristic and are practically a joy to listen to for hours at a time. So, get these for the ultimate fun of your own listening experience!

2) *KR06-6*:
Now, with the KR06-6, you're getting a more serious *"pro signature"*, which takes the neutrality of the KR06-4 and expands it to a more impressive width and frontal stage presence and brings out the best of your finest recordings not missing out on any particular part of a near perfect listening session. So, get these for a more serious demand of your personal recordings!


Note: Make sure you ask the seller which one they have in stock


-Clear


----------



## zazaboy

1clearhead said:


> My email is getting flooded with questions on the ACZ KR06-4 and ACZ KR06-6, so let me make it more simpler on what you're hearing...
> 
> 1) *KR06-4*:
> With the KR06-4, you're getting an addictively *"fun signature"* with an excellent neutral tuning that puts these right up there to near perfection when compared to the brother KR06-6. These have a bright to warm characteristic and are practically a joy to listen to for hours at a time. So, get these for the ultimate fun of your own listening experience!
> ...



Which tips make *KR06-6* bassheavy any suggestion?


----------



## robervaul

1clearhead said:


> My email is getting flooded with questions on the ACZ KR06-4 and ACZ KR06-6, so let me make it more simpler on what you're hearing...
> 
> 1) *KR06-4*:
> With the KR06-4, you're getting an addictively *"fun signature"* with an excellent neutral tuning that puts these right up there to near perfection when compared to the brother KR06-6. These have a bright to warm characteristic and are practically a joy to listen to for hours at a time. So, get these for the ultimate fun of your own listening experience!
> ...


Initially I chose the KR06-6, but now I have to try the KR06-4 as well.
Thanks again


----------



## Emelya

zazaboy said:


> Which tips make *KR06-6* bassheavy any suggestion?


Acoustune AET08, I suppose.


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> Which tips make *KR06-6* bassheavy any suggestion?



Just out of curiosity, why would you want to take an IEM, carefully tuned to be neutral and flat, and then make it as bass heavy as possible with tips?

That’s like asking a Porsche dealer “_what kind of hitch can I install on a Porsche GT3, because I need to tow a trailer full of 5,000lbs of stones?_” If you want to tow a heavy trailer, wouldn’t it make more sense to use a pickup truck from the beginning (that was purpose-built for the desired job)?


----------



## oneula

just got the MEMT X5 last night and listened to them this morning on the shanling M0,zishan Z3 and QNGEE X2

a nice set of earbuds 
really small and sound wise very similar to the DZAT D10 with strong bass and clear vocals
I believe they were like $19.99 on Amazon
I think they sound as good if not better than most of the KZ IEMs I've bought (ATE/ATR/ZST/ZS3/ZS10/ZSR)
The KZs tend to have a boomier sound that hurts the ears after extended listening
plus the MEMT X5 are so small its like nothing in your ear versus a big hunk of styllized plastic
such a small enclosure its amazing the amount of sound they produce kind of like the what its like listening to the little M0

reminds me of the 70's-80's when i used to be Hifi fanatic and obsessed with all these micro sized high end stereo components coming out of england/europe like Linn Basik and others


----------



## Slater

oneula said:


> just got the MEMT X5 last night and listened to them this morning on the shanling M0,zishan Z3 and QNGEE X2
> 
> a nice set of earbuds
> really small and sound wise very similar to the DZAT D10 with strong bass and clear vocals
> ...



I must really have a bad pair of X5. Because mine have sounded below average since the 1st time I stuck them in my ears 2 years ago. I’ve tried different tips, different sources, and even tried modding the vent holes. I’ve just never heard the good sound everyone always talked about.

It’s always made me curious if I shouldn’t just order a new pair and give them another try.


----------



## HungryPanda

Don't you have much better slater


----------



## Emelya

infoThink Deadpool 2 Simply Cute 3.5mm Earphone. Just for Fun 




Though the price is not that funny
https://shop.brando.com/infothink-deadpool-2-simply-cute-3-5mm-earphone_p18599c201d33.html


----------



## loomisjohnson

oneula said:


> just got the MEMT X5 last night and listened to them this morning on the shanling M0,zishan Z3 and QNGEE X2
> 
> a nice set of earbuds
> really small and sound wise very similar to the DZAT D10 with strong bass and clear vocals
> ...


the memt were briefly the belle of the budget ball about a year or so ago, then the accolades started to fade. i still kinda like em--they're not very refined or accurate, but as you say they produced a whole bunch of sound + they are very impressive from a design standpoint. they're also excellent for the gym--durable, comfortable and very isolating.


----------



## eruditass

Anyone know about IEM tip compatibility with the IEMs on this list? Or how to best find out?

My ear canals are pretty small, and I've found only the Etymotic Baby Blues / ER38-15SM ( for ears with a 7-11mm canal opening) to work well.  They have a bore size of ~3mm, which is the size of Complys 100-series tips, generally fitting on Klipsch, Westone, Etymotic Research, AudioFly, and Shure IEMs.  A giant list of other compatible models is here.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Don't you have much better slater



Yeah, for sure. It’s just the principle of the thing has always bothered me.


----------



## Saoshyant

@Slater Perhaps they’re after versatility with a tip swap


----------



## audio123

Enjoy the review on Han Sound Aegis! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/06/08/han-sound-aegis/


----------



## twister6 (Jun 8, 2018)

jant71 said:


> Probably because it is Simgot EM5 and not 05. Not sure about the excitement though. It is a middle model between the EM3 and EM6 and earlier impression from SSK said they preferred EM3 over EM5. Of course they could still have been working on them afterward and more than a couple impressions is needed for a pattern to show but I wouldn't run out and grab an EM5 just yet.



Was searching for a dedicated EM3/EM5 thread to share my review, and came across EM6 Pro here  Wasn't even aware they will have EM6 model.

But to be honest, between EM3 and EM5, I actually prefer EM3 (my personal taste, of course).  Just finished and posted my detailed review of these two, with the usual analysis/comparison/pair up and a ton of pictures HERE.  Will have it on head-fi soon as well.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 7, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> Which tips make *KR06-6* bassheavy any suggestion?


Though, I personally like them the way they are, which is "neutral", original Sony silicone tips go really well with them to give it that perfect balance of sub-bass/bass sonic while still maintaining the MID and treble accuracy. 

Link...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-P...9833-46ad-b2f1-bcdd60e9976b&priceBeautifyAB=0




-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

oneula said:


> just got the MEMT X5 last night and listened to them this morning on the shanling M0,zishan Z3 and QNGEE X2
> 
> a nice set of earbuds
> really small and sound wise very similar to the DZAT D10 with strong bass and clear vocals
> ...


More refined overall with better cables, check out the MEMT X5s. 
Link...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...03_1,ppcSwitch_5_ppcChannel&priceBeautifyAB=0

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

twister6 said:


> Was searching for a dedicated EM3/EM5 thread to share my review, and came across EM6 Pro here  Wasn't even aware they will have EM6 model.
> 
> But to be honest, between EM3 and EM5, I actually prefer EM3 (just my personal taste of course).  Just finished and posted my detailed review of these two, with the usual analysis/comparison/pair up and a ton of pictures HERE.  Wil have it on head-fi soon as well.


...love the look!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 8, 2018)

Slater said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would you want to take an IEM, carefully tuned to be neutral and flat, and then make it as bass heavy as possible with tips?


It is like a horse in lingerie!


----------



## snip3r77

oneula said:


> just got the MEMT X5 last night and listened to them this morning on the shanling M0,zishan Z3 and QNGEE X2
> 
> a nice set of earbuds
> really small and sound wise very similar to the DZAT D10 with strong bass and clear vocals
> ...


Thank God you've awaken from the kZ loop


----------



## ThinkerMakerDIYer (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm using a Sennheiser IE800 clone, self made from shell + cable + drivers, sounds very good with my self made DAC


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> Was searching for a dedicated EM3/EM5 thread to share my review, and came across EM6 Pro here  Wasn't even aware they will have EM6 model.
> 
> But to be honest, between EM3 and EM5, I actually prefer EM3 (my personal taste, of course).  Just finished and posted my detailed review of these two, with the usual analysis/comparison/pair up and a ton of pictures HERE.  Will have it on head-fi soon as well.



I got a number of questions after the review asking me to compare EM3 to a few other 3way hybrids, so I just updated the review (Comparison section of it, scroll toward the end) and added comparison of EM3 to Oriveti New Primacy, Hi-Fi Boy OS v3 2pin, and DUNU DN-2000J.


----------



## superuser1

Great review Alex! Thanks


----------



## superuser1

the 3 BA TSMR is in the house. I am still wrapping my head around the sound. First impressions are not bad. isolation and comfort seems to be great as is the build quality. Prima facie observations.


----------



## Otto Motor

Received the NiceHCK Bro for review (which is coming soon). They look like two models branded differently, sound like them, and are simply really good earphones. And their stock cable is their upgrade cable at $24 retail (I paid 10 cents).

I was not asked to give an impartial review, in fact I was not asked anything other than posting a product link. As always, I will be concise and to the point.

Yes, there is a world outside Knowledge Zenith. A world without buried vocals. A world outside hype. These do a great job on voices and natural instruments. They have a fluidity and coherence found only in more expensive earphones. Great tuning!

Their two drivers (BA + DD) harmonize well. Simple and good! Less is (often) more, Mr. ZS10.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 8, 2018)

audio123 said:


> Enjoy the review on Han Sound Aegis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn't the earphones' internal wiring be the limiting factor?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Received the NiceHCK Bro for review (which is coming soon). They look like two models branded differently, sound like them, and are simply really good earphones. And their stock cable is their upgrade cable at $24 retail (I paid 10 cents).
> 
> I was not asked to give an impartial review, in fact I was not asked anything other than posting a product link. As always, I will be concise and to the point.
> 
> ...



If it's the same thing as this;


 

which seems to be the consensus, I'll stick with my other budget phones... It's certainly not bad, but offers nothing memorable or particularly redeeming imo.


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> If it's the same thing as this;
> 
> 
> 
> which seems to be the consensus, I'll stick with my other budget phones... It's certainly not bad, but offers nothing memorable or particularly redeeming imo.


I have not listened to this one but another reviewer claims they are the same. From your review, I'd say they are tuned differently...which would not come as a surprise. When did you order yours? Another indication is that Nymphonomaniac's review of the Bro and yours of this one don't match that well either. He was raving about it, loomis did...does not add up.

Considering we all have our act together, we may talk apples and oranges...and for a reason.


----------



## Slater (Jun 8, 2018)

.


----------



## ThinkerMakerDIYer (Jun 8, 2018)

Slater said:


> Hey, I picked up one of those shell kits too! I haven’t decided what drivers I’m going to put inside though.


Really!! what a happy surprise!


----------



## DocHoliday

.....an absolute pity how folks take potshots at a company that strives to bring variety to the masses at everyday prices. 



 

Not everything at KZ is a hit but their track record is more than acceptable for sub-$50 IEMs. They're learning. They're growing. 

........and it's an affordable education for the ever increasing users of IEMs in the marketplace on how to identify the sound signature one enjoys most.

Learn, collect, graduate, etc. 



Spoiler





 



 



 



 



 



 

.......and counting!



All 6 for less than $100 total.
All 6 have a different sound signature.
Learn about what you like and what you don't like for less than $100

.......or grab a hammer and just start swinging.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Mt review on Shozy Hibiki is live now! 

I invite you to read more about thius great little IEM with a forward midrange and with a good price!  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/shozy-hibiki-sweet-and-tasty.html


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 9, 2018)

DocHoliday said:


> .....an absolute pity how folks take potshots at a company that strives to bring variety to the masses at everyday prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peter 123 is right. This thread has become a kindergarden. I remove my attempts to defend the overinterpretation of a harmless statement of mine.


----------



## Zerohour88

Otto Motor said:


> Hmmm...but potshots against a more sober view is ok? What's wrong with raising awareness of any kind of hype (this is addressing the crowd...which I am part of and guilty of, not KZ), and second alluding to some possibly overambitious shortcuts by the company when there are valid however largely ignored alternatives. This is just a normal part of the discussion.
> 
> And nobody is taking a shot against KZ as a whole, against ALL their offerings, and particularly not against the single drivers in your spoiler - I'd say your statement is too generalized.
> 
> ...



maybe the fact that this is the general chi-fi thread and not KZ? In fact, I don't think we've discussed KZ much here now. I would think people who doesn't like KZ preferred it that way.


----------



## DocHoliday (Oct 12, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Hmmm...but potshots against a more sober view is ok? What's wrong with raising awareness of any kind of hype (this is addressing the crowd...which I am part of and guilty of, not KZ), and second alluding to some possibly overambitious shortcuts by the company when there are valid however largely ignored alternatives. This is just a normal part of the discussion.
> 
> And nobody is taking a shot against KZ as a whole, against ALL their offerings, and particularly not against the single drivers in your spoiler - I'd say your statement is too generalized.
> 
> ...



"HYPE" is defined as follows:



> HYPE: 1) to stimulate, excite, or agitate.



This definition handily applies to nearly every newly released or newly announced IEM, Earbud or Headphone on Head-Fi. New releases generate conjecture and other stimulating discussion which is part of the lifeblood of Head-Fi. If said conjecture and other stimulating discussion pose a problem then why tune in? 




> HYPE: 2) to create interest in by flamboyant or dramatic methods.



Please cite postings where interest is created by "flamboyant or dramatic methods"; postings other than normal discussion. Normal discussion on  HeadFi regarding existing, newly released or newly announced items typically include the following:
1) Improvements in sound, build, design, technology, etc.
2) Verbalizing hope for said improvements over previous models.
3) The actual enjoyment of the technology or said improvements when items are received.

Again, please cite postings where interest is created by "flamboyant or dramatic methods".




> HYPE: 3) to intensify (advertising, promotion, or publicity) by ingenious or questionable claims, methods, etc.



Please cite postings where there is intensified promotion by ingenious or questionable claims and/or methods by a Head-Fi member 

......and postings particularly by a Head-Fi member that will be taken seriously by anyone familiar with this thread. 

(in other words, no one takes seriously the repeated postings of Head-Fi'ers whom immaturely ask if the newest release is the best thing ever just upon the mere mention of a new release.)

I don't recall anything other than that which is one of the cornerstones of Head-Fi's existence; definition #1 which, again, handily applies to nearly every newly released or newly announced IEM, Earbud or Headphone  on Head-Fi. New releases generate conjecture and other stimulating discussion which is part of the lifeblood of Head-Fi. If said conjecture and other stimulating discussion pose a problem then why tune in? If interest is created by flamboyant or dramatic methods" then please cite those postings.

Evidence that you cull here on the "Chinese/Asian Brand Info Thread" will help clarify what you mean by "a more sober view".



 

Please cite the postings.


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> in other words, no one takes seriously the repeated postings of Head-Fi'ers whom immaturely ask if the newest release is the best thing ever just upon the mere mention of a new release.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 9, 2018)

DocHoliday said:


> "HYPE" is defined as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Peter 123 is right. This thread has become a kindergarden. I remove my attempts to defend the overinterpretation of a harmless statement of mine.


Spoiler


----------



## DocHoliday

Otto Motor said:


> *Straw man*. ... A *straw man* is a common form of *argument* and is an informal fallacy based on giving the impression of refuting an opponent's *argument*, while actually refuting an *argument* that was not presented by that opponent.



Feel free to place a label on my asking for evidence of "hype" but it isn't an unreasonable request. A "scientist" provides evidence for his claims.



> I  just re-read my earlier post. Don't know why it should be that inflammatory.....





> Yes, there is a world outside Knowledge Zenith. A world without buried vocals. A world outside hype.



The inflammatory implication is that Knowledge Zenith is all about "buried vocals".

Entertaining and generally "V" shaped sound signatures? Sure. 

"Buried" vocals in general considering their more than 25 models? No.




> .....on the KZ thread - where I got banned from because one of my "friends" reported me on something trivial.



We do miss your input on the KZ Thread and it is unfortunate that someone betrayed your trust. I will say that when the moderators cautioned me regarding the very same offense you were banned for I made sure to never repeat the same mistake twice. Had I ignored their warning then my wounds would have been self-inflicted, thus the power to remain free to post on any given thread is in my hands.


----------



## SteroidEars

superuser1 said:


> the 3 BA TSMR is in the house. I am still wrapping my head around the sound. First impressions are not bad. isolation and comfort seems to be great as is the build quality. Prima facie observations.


Waiting for your full review. Thanks!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 9, 2018)

DocHoliday said:


> .
> 
> 
> The inflammatory implication is that Knowledge Zenith is all about "buried vocals".
> ...


Peter 123 is right. This thread has become a kindergarden. I remove my attempts to defend the overinterpretation of a harmless statement of mine.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 9, 2018)

Personally, I don't think you're a bad guy Otto and I don't cast stones at your preference for FR graphs to support your conclusions.


I was responding to what you wrote. 


> Yes, there is a world outside Knowledge Zenith. A world without buried vocals. A world outside hype.




I was not responding to what you meant to write. 



In addition........


> I just re-read my earlier post. Don't know why it should be that inflammatory, that wasn't intended.



_________________________________




Otto Motor said:


> I think I can credibly make my case that I hadn't been collectively referring to all 25 or so models.





Otto Motor said:


> UPDATE: now I saw the offensive passage after re-reading my post. Wasn't meant as it was perceived. One person referred to me as "plain mean". Sorry for the grief created by such an incredible blasphemy.



.......it's never a good idea to shoot first when things are blurry. No lecturing here but it is best to re-read your post for clarification on the issue before responding. I know this all too well. Last week I jumped the gun regarding the ZSA upgrade cable fitment issue and later realized that an apology of sorts was in order to the OP.

Let's draw a line under this and return to discussions about the IEMs we're interested in.


----------



## peter123

Wow, this thread has really become a kindergarten.........

Too bad, it's been great for years but I guess some people are more concerned about making their voices heard than keeping on subject and actually contribute.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 9, 2018)

Peter123 is right. I therefore removed my attempts to defend the über-/over-/misinterpretation of a harmless statement of mine - an entirely useless discussion. Too bad that personal attacks and catchy animated gifs receive more attention than, let's say, the attempt to tame the ZS6 treble with impedance adjustments...no bite there at all.

Back to the NiceHCK Bro and its differently-branded siblings. Jim NiceHCK claims the Bro is older than the others.


----------



## zazaboy

I wish we focused on some real gems here...


----------



## B9Scrambler

zazaboy said:


> I wish we focused on some real gems here...



Like these


----------



## Otto Motor

The Hisenior B5 have been frequently mentioned lately. Could not find any reviews or info on the company other than their Facebook page (Spanish sounding but probably Chinese).


----------



## loomisjohnson

I dig the divergent viewpoints, at least when they're expressed by informed members like you and otto and i appreciate the respectful tone i just hope that the rhetoric doesn't get so heated that we're discouraged from expressing contrarian opinions--whatever fr graphs or critical consensus dictates, we're all gonna be swayed by our listening biases and are entitled to like what we like.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 9, 2018)

I put my review of the NICEHCK BRO online: https://goo.gl/rG3CMn


Spoiler


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

B9Scrambler said:


> Like these


I think my TRN V20 is better than these... I think, not 100% sure yet. They sure look like gems though.


----------



## Slater (Jun 10, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I put my review of the NICEHCK BRO online: https://goo.gl/rG3CMn
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nice review bro...

I'll have to tell my bro about the Bro. He's been looking for a new IEM.


----------



## gazzington

Hi. I'm after some iems to partner my dx150. I like a big soundstage lots of detail and solid bass. Any gems out there? Or should I just get ibasso it01?


----------



## superuser1

gazzington said:


> Hi. I'm after some iems to partner my dx150. I like a big soundstage lots of detail and solid bass. Any gems out there? Or should I just get ibasso it01?


Have you tried the TFZ King Pro?


----------



## gazzington

superuser1 said:


> Have you tried the TFZ King Pro?


Hi. Thanks for the reply. No, I've never tried any tfz products. What are these like? Are they better than it01 or campfire comets or fiio fh1?


----------



## superuser1 (Jun 10, 2018)

gazzington said:


> Hi. Thanks for the reply. No, I've never tried any tfz products. What are these like? Are they better than it01 or campfire comets or fiio fh1?


Please refer to this:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1024#post-14219492


----------



## HungryPanda

I only have the TFZ Exclusive 5 and that rocks my boat


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Simphonio Dragon2+ is live now! 

Quite a lovely Earbud, with a price of 300 USD, but with a sonic quality yo make up for that price! 

I invite you to read more about it! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/simphonio-balanced-dragon.html


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 10, 2018)

I do have a general question about earbuds as I don't have much experience with them.

Here the ones I own:
_Joyroom JR-EL117 1200 mm Driver
JOYROOM JR-EL123
Langsdom F9
Sennheiser OMX-185
Sennheiser MX-560
Headroom MS16
VE Monk Plus
FAAEL 32 ohm earbud_

My verdict on these: None of these cheap Chifi buds can sonically keep up with my even cheaper in-ears such as the KZ EDR 1/2 or KZ HDS 1/3. They can also not keep up even with the ancient Apple buds that came with the iPod classic. And: the 10-year old $30 Senns in this list are head-over-heels sonically superior over my Chifi earbuds. The quality difference is substantial.

I know there are conflicting opinions by reviewers, let's say, on the Monk Plus. I found that review most realistic according to which using the Monk Plus for listening to music is lost time and they are only good for listening to FM radio (Monk fans: I am just citing, please leave the knives in the drawer). On the other hand, Monk's more expensive bros such as the Asura are praised by some other reviewers, and one of their models has been compared to the Sennheiser HD600 headphone by one reviewer.

Slater came up with the idea to rotate earbuds by 90 degrees inside the ear to hit the ear canal better. This actually works quite well and improves the sound quite a bit....

...but, can a SMALL DRIVER of an earbud EVER compete with the one in a full-sized earphone such as the HD600? Is this PHYS
ICALLY possible for two reasons: driver size and placement inside the ear.

I am very skeptical to ever find earphones that beat the HD600. Am I wrong?

P.S. As far as I know, no "brandname" produces an "expensive" earbud. The earbud must have been originally a Sennheiser design and none of their models has ever been above $60 if I am rightly. Expensive earbuds appear to come entirely from boutique companies.


----------



## HungryPanda

My K's K600 sounds quite close to my HD650


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> My K's K600 sounds quite close to my HD650


I creates a comparable punch and has a similar melt? If so, why bother with that bulky design of the HD650? That's what I am getting at.


----------



## HungryPanda

There  is always a time for buds, headphones and iems


----------



## zazaboy

how can you drive a 600 ohm lol


----------



## HungryPanda

zazaboy said:


> how can you drive a 600 ohm lol


 Unbelievable, with an amp of course


----------



## GrassFed

Has anyone here seen this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C2HL47R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_9LBhBbYPSCK6Y
Dual dynamic, aluminum shell, looks decent fif $10. I have one coming.


----------



## zazaboy

@GrassFed are the final audio e2000 any good what do you think?


----------



## Slater (Jun 11, 2018)

So I have seen people ask for this info in the past, and thought I would share it...

_*"How do I remove the words/text/label/logo from my IEM?"*_

For example:
​
Sometimes you can use solvents - acetone, denatured alcohol, lacquer thinner, etc. That doesn't always work though. And often it can 'melt' the plastic, 'craze' or cloud the finish, etc. In addition, if any gets into a vent hole or the nozzle it can ruin the IEM.

You could also wet sand it, but that’s messy, slow, works best for totally flat surfaces, and like the solvent I don’t want to risk getting liquid in a vent hole or the nozzle and ruining my IEM.

Well, the following is the method I now use, and it is far faster and easier than trying different solvents or wet sanding. It works perfectly every time, and does not risk damaging the finish like some solvents can do.

I borrowed the idea from how many of the faceplates on CEIMs are finished. Ever wondered how they get the faceplates to look so shiny and glassy smooth? Well, this is how many of them builders do it.

​
What you do is get a collection of the rectangular 'sanding blocks' used to finish nails. They have a stiff sponge core, with a sandpaper-like gritty material bonded to the outside of the sponge. The sponge is stiff enough to allow them to be easily held and used, and soft enough to allow them to conform to the curves of IEMs. Most measure ~1.5x1.5" wide, with an overall length of ~4" long.

You can get them from a local beauty supply store (I got mine from a nationwide chain of stores called Sally's Beauty Supply). You can also order them on Amazon, ebay, and Aliexpress, etc. Your significant other may already have some (just ask). You could also walk into any nail salon or full service spa type place and nicely ask (they'll probably give you some old ones for free).

Anyways, they are available in various grits, like sandpaper. I got a coarse grit (usually white), a medium grit (almost always yellow), a fine grit (black), and a 'buff and shine block'. The Buff and Shine blocks are double sided, with 1 side an ultra fine (grey on mine) and the other side a final buffing side (white on mine). They are incredibly cheap - all of mine were $1.20 each, and the Buff and Shine block was under $3. They are 1/3 of that on Aliexpress! They last a long time and can be used on numerous IEMs, so it is a cheap investment. The soft plastic dust can be blown/washed/cleaned out of the pores, making them able to theoretically last forever.

Here's what they look like (from left to right - coarse, medium, fine, buffing side of the buffing block);
​
Here's the ultra-fine side of the buffing block:
​
To use them all you do is hold the IEM in 1 hand (I leave a silicone eartip on so it is easy to hold), and gently sand the face plate like you are filing fingernails. Very little pressure is needed. You start with the coarse grit (until the writing is completely removed), then move to finer and finer grits (medium, fine, ultra-fine). Any dust can be blown off with your mouth, or canned air, or you can even just wipe the dust off with a soft cloth/your shirt/etc. Finally, you finish it with the buffing side. The result will be a glassy smooth and crystal clear finish. The total process takes about 5 minutes per IEM.

Here's what the KZ ZST looked like in-progress (I think this was when I was down to the fine grit (ie the 3rd out of 5th step):
​
Here's the final result, after buffing with the buff side of the block:

​
Here's a side-by-side comparison, showing the dramatic difference achieved from those last few steps:
​
Once I was done with the KZ ZST, I went ahead and busted out a pair of KZ ZS3:
​
This method is ideal for other plastic IEMs like the KZ ZSR, ES3, ES4, ED12, ED16, ATE, ATR, QKZ KD4, iRock i8, NiceHCK Bro, and hundreds of others. The IEM doesn't even have to be transparent. It works just as well on solid-colored IEMs, like the white/black/red ZSR (and my glossy black ZS3).

I would NOT do it to any IEM that has any sort of coating (rubberized or anti-sweat 'nano' coatings). I would also not use this method on painted IEMs (like the original silver-painted KZ ATE). Nor the original ZS3 with the matte finish. Also, like any mod, I am not responsible in any way for YOUR actions and YOUR gear.

Here's a sad fact - a number of IEMs (like some KZ models) have the text printed sideways and even upside-down (on every one, not a QC fluke). Why I have no idea, as it looks dumb IMO (who OKs these decisions?!?)
​
My final piece of advice specifically pertains to IEMs that have the words "Left" and "Right" printed on them (like the ZS3 and ZSR for example). Once you remove the text, it becomes harder to tell the sides apart. In that case I simply use the sharp point of something like a tungsten carbide scribe, scratch awl, the tip of a sewing needle, etc and scratch/etch and small "L" and "R" on each earpiece in an inconspicuous place. On some IEMs, there is already a tiny L/R printed on the earpiece in another spot (usually right by the cable). Therefore, you only need to do this step on IEMs that don't have any channel identifiers located anywhere else.

Here's an example of the "R" I added to the KZ ZST (small and very inconspicuous, but large enough to see when I look for it):
​
Enjoy!


----------



## SilverLodestar

Slater said:


> So I have seen people ask for this info in the past, and thought I would share it...
> 
> _*"How do I remove the words/text/label from my IEM?"*_
> 
> ...


Sweet! I think I’ll try this on my Tin T2 and Z5000—wait. 


But seriously, this is pretty helpful to make ugly IEMs a little better looking. Props!


----------



## GrassFed

zazaboy said:


> @GrassFed are the final audio e2000 any good what do you think?


It is good. Mid and high are clear and smooth. But bass is a little light. Overall a warm, mid centric sound. Very spacious - foreground vocals and instruments stay close or in the head while background ones are thrown a distant away. It remains controlled and sweet even at high volume. You'll like it if you like warmer sound.


----------



## snip3r77

AliExpress mid year sale in 3 days.

What you'd be getting ?


----------



## oneula

Slater said:


> So I have seen people ask for this info in the past, and thought I would share it...
> 
> _*"How do I remove the words/text/label/logo from my IEM?"*_
> 
> ...




As a former pen turner there are lots of things used on finishing of pen bodies you can use.
There's a packet of small micro wet sand pads you can purchase like this "Micro Surface Pen Finishing Pads 9 Piece Set" for polishing after cutting will 350-800 grits wet/dry to remove the print

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/36/2459/Micro-Surface-Pen-Finishing-Pads-9-Piece-Set
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/36/2448/Micro-Surface-Basic-Finishing-11-Piece-Set

This same process is used for fixing "fogged" acrylic car headlight lenses


----------



## Slater (Jun 11, 2018)

oneula said:


> As a former pen turner there are lots of things used on finishing of pen bodies you can use.
> There's a packet of small micro wet sand pads you can purchase like this "Micro Surface Pen Finishing Pads 9 Piece Set" for polishing after cutting will 350-800 grits wet/dry to remove the print
> 
> https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/36/2459/Micro-Surface-Pen-Finishing-Pads-9-Piece-Set
> ...



Yup, lots of ways to skin a cat.

A jeweler’s bench-mounted buffing machine (or even a small buffer wheel on a Dremel or Flex Shaft) with plastic polishing rouge compound works too. The same thing we use to make vintage plastic watch crystals (that have decades of patina, scratches, and haze) literally look brand new.

I like the nail sand method because it produces the least dust (from a buffing wheel and rouge) and nothing liquid (solvent or water) gets anywhere near the gear.


----------



## oneula

Slater said:


> Yup, lots of ways to skin a cat.
> 
> A jeweler’s bench-mounted buffing machine (or even a small buffer wheel on a Dremel or Flex Shaft) with plastic polishing rouge compound works too. The same thing we use to make vintage plastic watch crystals (that have decades of patina, scratches, and haze) literally look brand new.
> 
> I like the nail sand method because it produces the least dust (from a buffing wheel and rouge) and nothing liquid (solvent or water) gets anywhere near the gear.



Yup I have a bunch of those smaller buffer for my pens but as I thought about it, I remember having my pen body shoot across the room and shatter, Did you make those koa/watch parts cover on those buds? That picture gives me a ton of mod ideas for my acrylic IEMs that don't have sound holes on that part earpiece. Pens makers use about 15-25 coats of CA glue and then sand and buff them into a glass like finish. Nice way to "customize" your chifi IEMs. I thinking the Shozy Hibiki would make a great candidate for a curly koa upgrade


----------



## superuser1 (Jun 12, 2018)

I just posted this over at the discovery thread.

So I got a 3 BA offering from a brand called TSMR. i am very happy with the price performance ratio. Its too early for me to say anything about the sound. It has a unique tuning and has switches (i have all the switches ON) to change the sound. The mids are really great and so is the treble extension decent for the price. Fun tuning IMO.. Here are some more details .. LINK


----------



## Slater (Jun 12, 2018)

oneula said:


> Yup I have a bunch of those smaller buffer for my pens but as I thought about it, I remember having my pen body shoot across the room and shatter, Did you make those koa/watch parts cover on those buds? That picture gives me a ton of mod ideas for my acrylic IEMs that don't have sound holes on that part earpiece. Pens makers use about 15-25 coats of CA glue and then sand and buff them into a glass like finish. Nice way to "customize" your chifi IEMs. I thinking the Shozy Hibiki would make a great candidate for a curly koa upgrade



Nah, that was just an image I grabbed from Google. There are a lot of those "watch parts" multi-BA IEMs for sale on Aliexpress. Nice ones with 3, 4, 5, etc BA drivers and loads of different face plate options.

And yes, buffers (and grinders) can grab stuff from you and shoot it across a room (no matter if it's a large industrial upright one, a bench mounted one, or a small Dremel/Flex Shaft version). Back when I was a master jeweler, I actually had the last 1" my ring finger ripped off while buffing an extremely thick and heavy solid gold chain (like multiple *ounces*). Someone bumped me from behind, which lurched me forward into the machine slightly, the buffing wheel grabbed the chain (and my finger with it), wrapped it around the wheel, and spun it around at 3500rpms like a whirling death machine.

Impressively, the chain only had a few scratches on it once it was eventually untwisted from the buffer (because it was so heavy duty).

It's the same buffer I go in and use to polish some of my IEMs sometimes. Sure is faster than doing it by hand with the nail sanders


----------



## audio123

My review on the Magaosi X3! Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/06/04/magaosi-x3/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/magaosi-x3.23060/reviews#review-20443


----------



## superuser1

Has anyone tried this: LINK


----------



## eruditass (Jun 13, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I put my review of the NICEHCK BRO online: https://goo.gl/rG3CMn



How would you compare the NICEHCK BRO to some of your favorite KZs? (from what I gather: ZSR, EDR1/2, HDS3, ATR)


----------



## Emelya

superuser1 said:


> I just posted this over at the discovery thread.
> 
> So I got a 3 BA offering from a brand called TSMR. i am very happy with the price performance ratio. Its too early for me to say anything about the sound. It has a unique tuning and has switches (i have all the switches ON) to change the sound. The mids are really great and so is the treble extension decent for the price. Fun tuning IMO.. Here are some more details .. LINK


QDC Anole series also has the same switches


----------



## Zerohour88

Emelya said:


> QDC Anole series also has the same switches



There's also the LZ Big Dipper. A few chinese brands like to use the switches so people can alter the sound sig a bit (the BD offers it in bass-mid-treble switches, with each switch adding another $80 to the price)


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 13, 2018)

DoomzDayz said:


> How would you compare the NICEHCK BRO to some of your favorite KZs? (from what I gather: ZSR, EDR1/2, HDS3, ATR)


Different. The BRO is more neutrally tuned with more forward mids. The BRO has a tighter bass. The EDR and HDS are warmer and fuzzier (but not as accurate)...comfort food...that's why we like them. The ZSR are somewhere in between the EDR/HDS and the Bro.

I find the ATR being in its own class. Nothing wrong with it - always a good listen. It is what it is. But some don't find the bass focussed enough.


----------



## themindfreak

Nicehck DT300 new release! It used to be only available on their amazon japan site now they take orders on aliex. For those interested: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...4ff03b5&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## robervaul

themindfreak said:


> Nicehck DT300 new release! It used to be only available on their amazon japan site now they take orders on aliex. For those interested: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...4ff03b5&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0



Possibly is a Knowles GK


----------



## themindfreak

robervaul said:


> Possibly is a Knowles GK


Wow really? Have you ever tried DIYing this Ba drivers before? Just curious about it


----------



## emusic13

Otto Motor said:


> P.S. As far as I know, no "brandname" produces an "expensive" earbud. The earbud must have been originally a Sennheiser design and none of their models has ever been above $60 if I am rightly. Expensive earbuds appear to come entirely from boutique companies.



Some examples are the B and O earset. Sennheiser has also made the MX980 and Audio Technica has made earbuds such as the CM707. All were above $60. Its just that earbuds aren't as popular as headphones or iems hence the reason there aren't that many from non specialized brands.


----------



## Otto Motor

emusic13 said:


> Some examples are the B and O earset. Sennheiser has also made the MX980 and Audio Technica has made earbuds such as the CM707. All were above $60. Its just that earbuds aren't as popular as headphones or iems hence the reason there aren't that many from non specialized brands.


I just checked sennheiser.de. All they currently offer in terms of earbuds are the MX365 for 15 Euros. Wonder why...obviously, they didn't sell enough of the more expensive ones.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 13, 2018)

Hopefully, I'll be receiving this nice package (separate purchases) just on time for fathers day!

dodocool hi-res ear phones and dodocool hi-res player to go with it! 


 

 


Probably the cheapest hi-res package out there!

-Clear


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Hopefully, I'll be receiving this nice package (separate purchases) just on time for fathers day!
> 
> dodocool hi-res ear phones and dodocool hi-res player to go with it!
> 
> ...



I've had those IEMs for a year. I like them a LOT. Titanium drivers, and surprisingly good sound. I hate the noodle cable though (as I do all noodle cables).


----------



## ruckus1027

guys some sad news.  I accidentally left my Tin Audio T2s in my pocket and put them through the wash and dryer.  They don't sound right.  The right side seems much louder now than the left.  

I'm not sure if this is salvageable? 

Otherwise, if there's someone that is less than impressed with theirs or don't like it, I might be interested.  Prices seem to have climbed since I got mine.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ruckus1027 said:


> guys some sad news.  I accidentally left my Tin Audio T2s in my pocket and put them through the wash and dryer.  They don't sound right.  The right side seems much louder now than the left.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is salvageable?
> 
> Otherwise, if there's someone that is less than impressed with theirs or don't like it, I might be interested.  Prices seem to have climbed since I got mine.



Put them in a bag of rice for a few days. Will suck any remaining water out. Might solve the issue


----------



## Adide

ruckus1027 said:


> guys some sad news.  I accidentally left my Tin Audio T2s in my pocket and put them through the wash and dryer.  They don't sound right.  The right side seems much louder now than the left.



Did you remember to add conditioner?

Kidding. Sorry buddy, I hope they will properly dry out.


----------



## ruckus1027 (Jun 14, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Put them in a bag of rice for a few days. Will suck any remaining water out. Might solve the issue



Ya know I might try it.  They actually went in for a swim like a week or two ago.  I hadn't used them to try and dry them out but it's possible there's still moisture.  Luckily, I'm asian and so there's always rice in the pantry.



Adide said:


> Did you remember to add conditioner?
> 
> Kidding. Sorry buddy, I hope they will properly dry out.



I'm pretty sure there was some fabric softener.  Lol no worries, I hope they dry out too.  I've been using my ASK/ASY IEMs the past week or so and really putting them to good use.


----------



## chickenmoon

ruckus1027 said:


> Ya know I might try it.  They actually went in for a swim like a week or two ago.  I hadn't used them to try and dry them out but it's possible there's still moisture.  Luckily, I'm asian and so there's always rice in the pantry.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure there was some fabric softener.  Lol no worries, I hope they dry out too.  I've been using my ASK/ASY IEMs the past week or so and really putting them to good use.



You may want to let them soak in deionized  water a few times first as to minimize the amount of solid residue the drying will leave (scale and whatever washing product you used).


----------



## ruckus1027

chickenmoon said:


> You may want to let them soak in deionized  water a few times first as to minimize the amount of solid residue the drying will leave (scale and whatever washing product you used).



Like dunk them in water again?


----------



## chickenmoon

ruckus1027 said:


> Like dunk them in water again?



Yes, but pure water without any electrolyte or else in it, aka deionized water used for car batteries and steam irons. If the driver membranes are polymer/metal that should be safe and it will greatly reduce the amount of solid deposit the drying will leave. Do so at your own risk however, I take no responsibility for any further damage that might occur. 

This said I did that once on a pair of Philips TX2 with no ill effects.


----------



## ruckus1027

chickenmoon said:


> Yes, but pure water without any electrolyte or else in it, aka deionized water used for car batteries and steam irons. If the driver membranes are polymer/metal that should be safe and it will greatly reduce the amount of solid deposit the drying will leave. Do so at your own risk however, I take no responsibility for any further damage that might occur.
> 
> This said I did that once on a pair of Philips TX2 with no ill effects.



Alrighty.  I'll try the rice first and see.


----------



## mbwilson111

ruckus1027 said:


> Alrighty.  I'll try the rice first and see.



I think the idea is to make sure that chemical residue from the washing process does not dry on the drivers.  If this happened here there would be so much limescale in there...


----------



## ruckus1027

I understood it.  But, it's possible it's just moisture (hoping that the rinse cycle on the wash cleared it).


----------



## mbwilson111

ruckus1027 said:


> I understood it.  But, it's possible it's just moisture (hoping that the rinse cycle on the wash cleared it).



Someone posted in another thread that the Tin Audio is $35 in the aliexpress sale today.  Maybe good to have a backup pair if you love them so much...


----------



## chickenmoon

ruckus1027 said:


> Alrighty.  I'll try the rice first and see.



Keep in mind that scale residues won't redissolve well or at all in water once dried.


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> Keep in mind that scale residues won't redissolve well or at all in water once dried.



Living here on a chalk cliff, I know all too well about that.  I never put an iem in the wash, but limescale residue here is a problem on everything.   I use citric acid powder for descaling kettles etc... but would not suggest that for an iem


----------



## chickenmoon

ruckus1027 said:


> I understood it.  But, it's possible it's just moisture (hoping that the rinse cycle on the wash cleared it).



Limescale is in your tap water not in your detergent.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 14, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> Limescale is in your tap water not in your detergent.



He probably has better water than we do here in the UK.  The water here has wrecked my hair and skin.

I will remember this conversation if we ever accidentally put an iem through the wash.  I try to be really careful... double checking all pockets before starting the machine.  But then, I have never stuffed an iem into my pocket.  Not sure if my husband has... I sometimes find coins...


----------



## chickenmoon

mbwilson111 said:


> Living here on a chalk cliff, I know all too well about that.  I never put an iem in the wash, but limescale residue here is a problem on everything.   I use citric acid powder for descaling kettles etc... but would not suggest that for an iem



If all else fails, as a last resort only.


----------



## ruckus1027

mbwilson111 said:


> Someone posted in another thread that the Tin Audio is $35 in the aliexpress sale today.  Maybe good to have a backup pair if you love them so much...



I found them, I must've not searched correctly earlier cuz I was only seeing $50 T2.



chickenmoon said:


> Keep in mind that scale residues won't redissolve well or at all in water once dried.





mbwilson111 said:


> Living here on a chalk cliff, I know all too well about that.  I never put an iem in the wash, but limescale residue here is a problem on everything.   I use citric acid powder for descaling kettles etc... but would not suggest that for an iem





chickenmoon said:


> Limescale is in your tap water not in your detergent.





mbwilson111 said:


> He probably has better water than we do here in the UK.  The water here has wrecked my hair and skin.
> 
> I will remember this conversation if we ever accidentally put an iem through the wash.  I try to be really careful... double checking all pockets before starting the machine.  But then, I have never stuffed an iem into my pocket.  Not sure if my husband has... I sometimes find coins...



I should probably mention, that I have a pretty good water softener in my house and kept aquariums for a while, so I have pretty good confidence on the hardness and stuff of my tap.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Anyone seeing any good deals on Aliexpres today?  I see the T2 mentioned above.  I did some searching and didnt see anythign too special.


----------



## maxxevv

mbwilson111 said:


> I use citric acid powder for descaling kettles etc...



For kettles and pots, you just need to slice up a lemon and dump it into the water and boil. It works for my part of the world at least when I do it every once in a long while.


----------



## chickenmoon

ruckus1027 said:


> I should probably mention, that I have a pretty good water softener in my house and kept aquariums for a while, so I have pretty good confidence on the hardness and stuff of my tap.



You'll have sodium carbonate instead of calcium carbonate in your water then but deposits of it will redissolve rather easily if it still doesn't sound good after drying.


----------



## chickenmoon

SuperLuigi said:


> Anyone seeing any good deals on Aliexpres today?  I see the T2 mentioned above.  I did some searching and didnt see anythign too special.



Seen some KZ ES4 at a good price too.


----------



## 1clearhead

B9Scrambler said:


> Put them in a bag of rice for a few days. Will suck any remaining water out. Might solve the issue


+1 Yup, that will work.


----------



## ruckus1027

chickenmoon said:


> You'll have sodium carbonate instead of calcium carbonate in your water then but deposits of it will redissolve rather easily if it still doesn't sound good after drying.



I think I just fixed it.  I opened the shell and wiped everything down.  I made some gouges and scratches on the shell taking it apart, but after I got them back together, it's working fine again.  I wonder if some moisture was still in there and got some grounding/shorting issues.


----------



## Slater

ruckus1027 said:


> I think I just fixed it.  I opened the shell and wiped everything down.  I made some gouges and scratches on the shell taking it apart, but after I got them back together, it's working fine again.  I wonder if some moisture was still in there and got some grounding/shorting issues.



Will you share how/where you got the shell opened? I've tried on mine, but never could get them opened up.


----------



## ruckus1027

It was done while at work, so I didn't really have any ideal tools and I figured this was a throw-away item now and didn't care if it really got messed up.

Here's what I did:

Slight twist while prying up at point marked B.  You can see the corresponding gouge on point marked A.  I didn't pay attention on the clocking when I put it back together so it's "off-centered."

I just used the corner of a metal ruler I had to pry it open.  Once there was a slight give/gap, I went around the circumference to pry it open. You'll be behind the diaphragm once opened and can pull the diaphragm off of a foam O-ring type of thingy.


----------



## mrmoto050

mbwilson111 said:


> Topping NX1s
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TOPPING-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Smaller/dp/B073ST7NNY


Agree, Topping has a good sound and plenty of power.


----------



## Otto Motor

ruckus1027 said:


> guys some sad news.  I accidentally left my Tin Audio T2s in my pocket and put them through the wash and dryer.  They don't sound right.  The right side seems much louder now than the left.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is salvageable?
> 
> Otherwise, if there's someone that is less than impressed with theirs or don't like it, I might be interested.  Prices seem to have climbed since I got mine.


I recently washed my apple EarPods...sounded bassless right out of the washer. The rice trick worked: 48 hrs later, they worked again and also had a nice sushi smell.

On the other hand, cheap iems with too much bass may be improved by a stone wash.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> On the other hand, cheap iems with too much bass may be improved by a stone wash.



LOL... just wash the bass away...


----------



## RolledOff

SuperLuigi said:


> Anyone seeing any good deals on Aliexpres today?  I see the T2 mentioned above.  I did some searching and didnt see anythign too special.


I just checked AE and there are T2 for $34.37 and ES4 for $13.28
I think I'll order, for backup, just in case the washing machine incident happen to me


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> I've had those IEMs for a year. I like them a LOT. Titanium drivers, and surprisingly good sound. I hate the noodle cable though (as I do all noodle cables).


Thanks for your quick input! ...Hopefully, it will be a good package deal. 

PS. I personally don't like noodle cables myself.


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Thanks for your quick input! ...Hopefully, it will be a good package deal.
> 
> PS. I personally don't like noodle cables myself.



Be sure to post your impressions of the Dodocools once they arrive.

They aren't hybrids, so the sound is warm and even a little dark depending on the recording. But I feel they are worth the $12 I paid for them. I use them as exercise beaters due to the metal shell and silicone wings (which they can be used without the wings too).

The stock tips are OK, but I prefer Starlines. I also swapped the red nylon nozzle screens for stainless mesh versions, which gave a bit of extra clarity.

I even modded 1 pair to make them open-backed using a small stainless steel washer that fit perfectly into the back of the shell:



 

However, you don't even have to do the washer. There is a little "button" in the center of the back that just pops out by pushing it inwards with your finger. Here's what it looks like if you just pop the "button" out:


 

BTW, the fragile noodle cable is easy to swap out for a standard cable. The front half of the shell pops apart very easily, and the rear of the driver/wiring solder pads are right there to work on.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 15, 2018)

Slater said:


> Be sure to post your impressions of the Dodocools once they arrive.
> 
> They aren't hybrids, so the sound is warm and even a little dark depending on the recording. But I feel they are worth the $12 I paid for them. I use them as exercise beaters due to the metal shell and silicone wings (which they can be used without the wings too).
> 
> ...


Bad news for me, Slater! ...I won't be getting the dodocool earphones anytime, soon!  They are out of stock! 

The good news is...I'm still getting the hi-res player by dodocool! 

You think the ADAX-HT06 is a good replacement with 20~40,000hz? Or, the Liberator S5 at 5~70,000hz?

You think it could truly fit the hi-res realm (though it doesn't carry the hi-res logo)?

ADAX-HT06
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...1m2DK&id=539931026173&ns=1&abbucket=14#detail

Liberator S5
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s....95220.23864_0&sku_properties=5919063:6536025


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Bad news for me, Slater! ...I won't be getting the dodocool earphones anytime, soon!  They are out of stock!
> 
> The good news is...I'm still getting the hi-res player by dodocool!
> 
> You think the ADAX-HT06 is a good replacement?



I have never tried the ADAX, but I know quite a few people like them.

Here’s what @loomisjohnson and Vidal said:
https://www.aproear.co.uk/adax-ht06/

I had no plans to buy them because of the noodle cable.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> I have never tried the ADAX, but I know quite a few people like them.
> 
> Here’s what @loomisjohnson and Vidal said:
> https://www.aproear.co.uk/adax-ht06/
> ...


I have the Liberator S5 5~70,000hz. What do you think about these? Have you tried these?
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s....95220.23864_0&sku_properties=5919063:6536025


----------



## 1clearhead

Liberator S5    5~70,000hz


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> I have the Liberator S5 5~70,000hz. What do you think about these? Have you tried these?
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s....95220.23864_0&sku_properties=5919063:6536025





1clearhead said:


> Liberator S5    5~70,000hz



Never heard of that one. Looks great though!

According to the graph, it has a sound I would like!


----------



## Skullophile

The nicest sounding chi-fi iem I've heard is the Ibasso IT03


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Never heard of that one. Looks great though!
> 
> According to the graph, it has a sound I would like!


I had them for a while, but never got around to listen to them yet. I'll check them out probably during the weekend.


----------



## AudioNoob

What is the current go to for a neutral iem? I'm looking for something not giany and with etymotics like sound signature, maybe a little more midofrward. I generally like BA / dual BA arrangements.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 15, 2018)

AudioNoob said:


> What is the current go to for a neutral iem? I'm looking for something not giany and with etymotics like sound signature, maybe a little more midofrward. I generally like BA / dual BA arrangements.


Tinaudio T2 at $50: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/reviews

The neutral budget classic would be the discontinued Fostex TE-02 at $35 (initially much higher): https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fostex-te-02-water-resistant-earbuds.21240/

The Fostex are hard to get but worth it.


----------



## crabdog

AudioNoob said:


> What is the current go to for a neutral iem? I'm looking for something not giany and with etymotics like sound signature, maybe a little more midofrward. I generally like BA / dual BA arrangements.


Probably the Tin Audio T2. I've not heard the Etymotic so don't know how it compares.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 15, 2018)

AudioNoob said:


> What is the current go to for a neutral iem? I'm looking for something not giany and with etymotics like sound signature, maybe a little more midofrward. *I generally* *like* *BA / dual BA arrangements*.


Since you're looking for BA arrangements, you might want to try the *ACZ KR06-6*, or *ACZ KR06-4*. They are a very interesting set with replaceable cables and good looks. Though, they both sport a dynamic plus BA armature set-up, they will leave you breathless with their neutral presentation. They're fairly new to many here, but reviews already poured out in China on how good these sound for the price. They are my top pick out of many IEM's I own, and are an excellent upgrade to other dynamic or BA's on the market. The KR06-6 has excellent details across the board, while the KR06-4 has a slight warmer tilt to them. You can't go wrong with any of them and surely I am the proud owner of both models as well. You can search on taobao or aliexpress, just key in: KR06

...Hope this helps!


-Clear


----------



## AudioNoob

1clearhead said:


> Since you're looking for BA arrangements, you might want to try the *ACZ KR06-6*, or *ACZ KR06-4*. They are a very interesting set with replaceable cables and good looks. Though, they both sport a dynamic plus BA armature set-up, they will leave you breathless with their neutral presentation. They're fairly new to many here, but reviews already poured out in China on how good these sound for the price. They are my top pick out of many IEM's I own, and are an excellent upgrade to other dynamic or BA's on the market. The KR06-6 has excellent details across the board, while the KR06-4 has a slight warmer tilt to them. You can't go wrong with any of them and surely I am the proud owner of both models as well. You can search on taobao or aliexpress, just key in: KR06
> 
> ...Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


How do those compare to the T2? Are they metal or plastic?


----------



## SilverLodestar

1clearhead said:


> Since you're looking for BA arrangements, you might want to try the *ACZ KR06-6*, or *ACZ KR06-4*. They are a very interesting set with replaceable cables and good looks. Though, they both sport a dynamic plus BA armature set-up, they will leave you breathless with their neutral presentation. They're fairly new to many here, but reviews already poured out in China on how good these sound for the price. They are my top pick out of many IEM's I own, and are an excellent upgrade to other dynamic or BA's on the market. The KR06-6 has excellent details across the board, while the KR06-4 has a slight warmer tilt to them. You can't go wrong with any of them and surely I am the proud owner of both models as well. You can search on taobao or aliexpress, just key in: KR06
> 
> ...Hope this helps!
> 
> ...


Are you able to get any FR graphs for the KR06-6? I wanna see how they compare to the T2, since those are my all-time favorites. Thanks in advance!


----------



## zazaboy

Yeah need FR graphs too


----------



## Otto Motor

*TRN V60 update*

Apparently, the latest revision of the TRN V60 sounds fine. TRN has agreed to ship replacements free of charge through the sellers.


----------



## AudioNoob

I must say, there is basically one review being pushed around for the kr06 so I'm skeptical


----------



## RolledOff

Otto Motor said:


> *TRN V60 update*
> 
> Apparently, the latest revision of the TRN V60 sounds fine. TRN has agreed to ship replacements free of charge through the sellers.


my replacement is on it's way. just the earphone unit, excluding cable and accessories. fair enough.
we can keep the defective unit as memorabilia

I still don't have a clue what's went wrong on that batch


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> Tinaudio T2 at $50: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/reviews
> 
> The neutral budget classic would be the discontinued Fostex TE-02 at $35 (initially much higher): https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fostex-te-02-water-resistant-earbuds.21240/
> 
> The Fostex are hard to get but worth it.


I just bought the latest iem review at audiobudget leaderboard , R brand


----------



## mbwilson111

Good choice.


----------



## Otto Motor

snip3r77 said:


> I just bought the latest iem review at audiobudget leaderboard ,


Good one, but they are not neutral. Their bass is substantially more prominent compared to the ZS6...would do better with less imo.


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> Good one, but they are not neutral. Their bass is substantially more prominent compared to the ZS6...would do better with less imo.


I think my taste is same as Igor, and all 5 stars review sync with mine . T2 and R brand


----------



## AudioNoob

How does the r brand compare to the t2? Does anyone have both? Im still curious about the kr06 but that also has so few reviews that I feel like it's getting pushed by the hype machine


----------



## crabdog

AudioNoob said:


> How does the r brand compare to the t2? Does anyone have both? Im still curious about the kr06 but that also has so few reviews that I feel like it's getting pushed by the hype machine


I compared it with the T2 in my review (see in my sig).


----------



## AudioNoob (Jun 15, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I compared it with the T2 in my review (see in my sig).


Yeah I read your review, which is why I was sure it was not neutral. Thanks for writing it. Somebody suggested the R for a neutral iem above so I was surprised. Might stick to the T2. Any cable suggestions that have a  remote/mic?


----------



## snip3r77

AudioNoob said:


> Yeah I read your review, which is why I was sure it was not neutral. Thanks for writing it. Somebody suggested the R for a neutral iem above so I was surprised. Might stick to the T2. Any cable suggestions that have a  remote/mic?



*TIN AUDIO T2 (TESTED AT $49)*
The T2 (review here) is one of the very few sub $50 earphones I have that can come close to the QT2. It has amazing instrument separation, soundstage and clarity. It excels for acoustic, vocal and classical music.

Bass on the T2 is faster and more nimble than the QT2. The QT2 though has an incredibly solid and powerful bass that extends like crazy.

The T2 doesn’t have the warmth or richness of the QT2 in the midrange but it does have great clarity and intelligibility. It has a leaner approach to mids, lacking the warmth carried over from the QT2’s bass.

The T2’s treble is smoother and doesn’t have any noticeable peaks but its much lighter bass gives it an overall brighter tonality.


>> IMHO, I think purchasing T2 and R brand will be the best of both worlds for sub50 brands. One is neutral tuned and the other is V shaped. So you'd get best of both worlds w/o shelling a lot for multiple kZs


----------



## 1clearhead

AudioNoob said:


> How do those compare to the T2? Are they metal or plastic?


Don't get me wrong, T2 are my favorite dynamic earphones, but the KR06 just takes it up a notch with more details in all areas. Though the housing may be plastic, they are well made.


----------



## twister6

I'm still taking a break from flagships, and continuing with more Chi-fi goodies.  I'm sure many are familiar with Alpha & Delta D6 release.  But do you guys/gals know that with a simple mod you can switch the signature of D6?  Just slide the eartip up the nozzle to cover the front vent and you get a healthy bass slam, like a bass on/off switch.


 

Full review is HERE, and I will soon have it on Head-fi.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Anyone have any thoughts on the Einsear t2 or TRN v20?  I'm about to order one or the other and i cant decide what to do.


----------



## Otto Motor

SuperLuigi said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Einsear t2 or TRN v20?  I'm about to order one or the other and i cant decide what to do.


I own the Einsear T2 and have never heard anything bad about them. They are mostly made of metal - bonus!
http://www.aproear.co.uk/einsear-t2/

Don't know the V20, but they are substantially more expensive. In the $20 class, I'd check the Urbanfun Hifi, too.
http://www.aproear.co.uk/urbanfun-hifi/


----------



## 1clearhead

SilverLodestar said:


> Are you able to get any FR graphs for the KR06-6? I wanna see how they compare to the T2, since those are my all-time favorites. Thanks in advance!


The T2 are my all-time favorites as well, but I don't notice any graphs in there website and I don't have the software and time to provide the graphs, since I'm constantly busy with work. That will be great if someone with the ability and time can provide this.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Otto Motor said:


> I own the Einsear T2 and have never heard anything bad about them. They are mostly made of metal - bonus!
> http://www.aproear.co.uk/einsear-t2/
> 
> Don't know the V20, but they are substantially more expensive. In the $20 class, I'd check the Urbanfun Hifi, too.
> http://www.aproear.co.uk/urbanfun-hifi/



I can find the Einsear for $15 cad and the trn V20 for $18 cad on aliexpress right now so pretty comparable because of sales. I was ready to buy the Einsear when I saw the trn on sale and thought I'd ask. I know the Einsear always get favorable reviews but the trn have some great reviews too and they are newer I think. If that even matters. 

 I hate when I do this to myself lol


----------



## psygeist

SuperLuigi said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Einsear t2 or TRN v20?  I'm about to order one or the other and i cant decide what to do.


Both are pretty different. T2 is neutral iem. V20 is more warm. Technically T2 is closer to source. T2 is easier to fit too, V20 is a bit tricky. Personally I don't prefer either. T2's highs are brighter than what I like. V20 sounds too warm to me. Bass texture is not as good.


----------



## psygeist

chickenmoon said:


> Seen some KZ ES4 at a good price too.



I just love these iems. It's like a successor to ZSR and ES3 without the drawbacks of either of those.

I like ES4 more than ZS10 even though ZS10 has larger soundstage and technically more nuanced.


----------



## superuser1

Did anyone else pull the trigger on the TSMR 3 BA with switches??


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> Did anyone else pull the trigger on the TSMR 3 BA with switches??


I'm considering it, for sure.


----------



## Otto Motor

twister6 said:


> Full review is HERE, and I will soon have it on Head-fi.


Nice granite. S-type or I-type?


----------



## SuperLuigi

psygeist said:


> Both are pretty different. T2 is neutral iem. V20 is more warm. Technically T2 is closer to source. T2 is easier to fit too, V20 is a bit tricky. Personally I don't prefer either. T2's highs are brighter than what I like. V20 sounds too warm to me. Bass texture is not as good.




What would you prefer instead in this price point?


----------



## Otto Motor

SuperLuigi said:


> What would you prefer instead in this price point?


Why don't you try the KZ ES4 for $13 on sale? Can't be any worse than the other two.


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> I'm considering it, for sure.


For the price i think it has a very unique tuning with those switches. Almost W shaped.


----------



## twister6

Otto Motor said:


> Nice granite. S-type or I-type?



Had to google what you're talking about, had no idea, S-type vs L-type?!? LOL!!!   To me it's just a picture "watermark" in the last few hundred reviews I posted


----------



## chechu21

Hello!
I need some recommendations for a basshead chifi exclusevily for EDM music like house, Eurodance and italo disco... without lose clarity and detail in treble.
My contenders are:
ZhiYin Z5000
UiiSii CM5
I-INTO i8.
KZ ED15, ES4, ZSR?
What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## Otto Motor

chechu21 said:


> Hello!
> I need some recommendations for a basshead chifi exclusevily for EDM music like house, Eurodance and italo disco... without lose clarity and detail in treble.
> My contenders are:
> ZhiYin Z5000
> ...


From all comments here, I expect the Z5000 to be recommended. I have the ED15 and they are very bassy...


----------



## Bartig

chechu21 said:


> Hello!
> I need some recommendations for a basshead chifi exclusevily for EDM music like house, Eurodance and italo disco... without lose clarity and detail in treble.
> My contenders are:
> ZhiYin Z5000
> ...





Otto Motor said:


> From all comments here, I expect the Z5000 to be recommended. I have the ED15 and they are very bassy...


Yes! The Z5000 are made for this! Especially EDM has a real stadium feeling on the ZhiYin. The sound is everywhere and goés everywhere. You put them in your ears and you’re immersed within seconds.


----------



## chechu21

Bartig said:


> Yes! The Z5000 are made for this! Especially EDM has a real stadium feeling on the ZhiYin. The sound is everywhere and goés everywhere. You put them in your ears and you’re immersed within seconds.


Beautiful. It seems the perfect choice, right?


----------



## SuperLuigi

Otto Motor said:


> Why don't you try the KZ ES4 for $13 on sale? Can't be any worse than the other two.



If I'm being honest, I can't handle how ugly I think the ES4 look. But I didn't even consider them. I should give them a second consideration at the price point.


----------



## Otto Motor

SuperLuigi said:


> If I'm being honest, I can't handle how ugly I think the ES4 look. But I didn't even consider them. I should give them a second consideration at the price point.


Interesting: I find them attractive looking


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Interesting: I find them attractive looking



I do like the look and the sound of the KZ ED16 more..


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> I do like the look and the sound of the KZ ED16 more..


KZ ED16


----------



## MDH12AX7 (Jun 16, 2018)

Feeling a bit patriotic with July 4th approaching..... I am liking the Ed16 but had to eq down the treble a bit. Big soundstage, tight fast bass and nice mids. Nice counterpoint to the ES4's thicker smoother sound. Hated the stock cable so will enjoy this look until the silver turns green.

Just noticed this cable is already greening.. Stole it from my ZS6.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 16, 2018)

MDH12AX7 said:


> Feeling a bit patriotic with July 4th approaching..... I am liking the Ed16 but had to eq down the treble a bit. Big soundstage, tight fast bass and nice mids. Nice counterpoint to the ES4's thicker smoother sound. Hated the stock cable so will enjoy this look until the silver turns green.



I hated the cable too.  Using the cable that came with my husband's ES4 as he is using something else.

Different ears, different sources...I am fine with the ED16 treble.  Maybe my high frequency hearing rolls off sooner...or, maybe it is the silver cable.

Hope your cable never turns green!

Uh-oh..just saw your edit...


----------



## SuperLuigi

Otto Motor said:


> Interesting: I find them attractive looking



Lol maybe ugly isn't the right word.  I've just never been fond of that see through look on any electronics device.  But the reviews sure look good, and the black one isn't that odd looking.......hmmmmm


----------



## MDH12AX7

I think the cyan ES4 is rather nice looking. Not ugly at all.....


----------



## MDH12AX7

mbwilson111 said:


> I hated the cable too.  Using the cable that came with my husband's ES4 as he is using something else.
> 
> Different ears, different sources...I am fine with the ED16 treble.  Maybe my high frequency hearing rolls off sooner...or, maybe it is the silver cable.
> 
> ...


You have a point.... I need to try a different cable and see if the treble mellows a bit.


----------



## mbwilson111

SuperLuigi said:


> Lol maybe ugly isn't the right word.  I've just never been fond of that see through look on any electronics device.  But the reviews sure look good, and the black one isn't that odd looking.......hmmmmm



That is why I wish they had offered the ES4 in red.  The translucent red looks good on my ZS10. Would look the same on the ES4. I have seen the black one...not bad at all.

Here is my red ZS10... I think that is the TRN silver cable.  I hope theirs do not turn green.


----------



## psygeist

SuperLuigi said:


> What would you prefer instead in this price point?



Right now I like good warmth and controlled bass with good texture. My preference veer towards better sub bass body, a bit of mid bass spike is ok too. Mids should be lush and rich. Highs should not be too ear piercing. Mid bass bleed into midrange should be minimal. Overall the iem should be more musical and fun to listen to for extended period of time. 

I have Tin Audio T2. It's certainly better technically, better than KZ ZS10. I tried Rock Zircon, Einsear T2, Swing IE800, KZ ZSR, KZ ES3, TRN V20, MEMT X5, KZ ZS10, KZ ES4 etc. Out of these I prefer ES4 and MEMT X5. ES4 is better than MEMT X5. Both are extremely versatile and ergonomically comfortable.


----------



## psygeist

mbwilson111 said:


> I do like the look and the sound of the KZ ED16 more..


I did not get this because of some reviewers saying these can be quite sibilant and for some part piercings highs.


----------



## mbwilson111

psygeist said:


> I did not get this because of some reviewers saying these can be quite sibilant and for some part piercings highs.



I don't hear it that way but everyone is different.


----------



## MDH12AX7

psygeist said:


> I did not get this because of some reviewers saying these can be quite sibilant and for some part piercings highs.


I wouldn't call the highs sibilent but they are definitely brighter than the ES4. I turned the treble down on my ED16 a bit and they are great.


----------



## maxxevv

psygeist said:


> I did not get this because of some reviewers saying these can be quite sibilant and for some part piercings highs.



Its similar to your thoughts of the T2 being technically better than the ZS10. Its highly subjective. 

The T2 plays very well on almost any source, sounds very good straight out of any typical headphone jack. But it can be mildly sibilant on some tracks.

The ZS10 needs a little bit of amping to get the best out of its drivers, sibilance is almost non-existent on the same tracks. If I can pick out sibilance on it, usually I can also pick it out on my HD6xx, meaning that its the musical track that has issues. 

Its NOT impressive out of most headphone jacks though.  

Though sensitivity levels are supposedly similar between the T2 and ZS10.

Its also heavily dependent on the sources you're listening to. Like say if you listen to female vocals that have been heavily processed( a few tracks in the Adele 25 album for example), you're more likely to pick up the sibilance. But if you were listening to audiophile vocals that emphasise on the purity of recording, chances are the sibilance will not be noticeable, if at all. 

For that matter, there are some who listen purely to instrumental music of multiple genres, for those folks, sibilance for 99.9% of the time will not be an apparent issue. 

Which is why some people still love the ZS6, even though its heavily sibilant. But on purely instrumental stuff, they generally sound wonderful.


----------



## Otto Motor

maxxevv said:


> Its similar to your thoughts of the T2 being technically better than the ZS10. Its highly subjective.
> 
> The T2 plays very well on almost any source, sounds very good straight out of any typical headphone jack. But it can be mildly sibilant on some tracks.
> 
> ...


On thing for sure: the sound of the ZS10 does not change with the source's changing output impedance (according to its impedance profile): https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-zs10.23034/

This is different with the ZS5 v.1, for example.

I found that the ZS10's bass tightened a bit with amping. 

As to which is "better", T2 or ZS10, and this being subjective...it depends how "better" is defined. Both are totally different. The T2 certainly offers a more coherent sound, but some may find its neutral tuning boring.


----------



## Otto Motor

Tinaudio T1 for $27: https://goo.gl/fP7sXN


----------



## crabdog

Just posted my review of the MEMT X9s. Physically it's a good IEM but sadly the sound hasn't changed much from their other models (excluding the X5).
https://primeaudio.org/memt-x9s-earphone-review/


----------



## Anarion

Looking for earbuds that have somewhat similar sound signature to Sennheiser MX 760. There are so many to choose from that I have no idea which would be the right choice.


----------



## psygeist

MDH12AX7 said:


> I wouldn't call the highs sibilent but they are definitely brighter than the ES4. I turned the treble down on my ED16 a bit and they are great.



I find ES4 to be relaxed and good for longer listening sessions. I also like the thick midrange which was one of the sore point in KZ series (I havent tried ZS6 or ZS5).

How is the bass response in ED16? And the midrange?


----------



## psygeist

maxxevv said:


> Its similar to your thoughts of the T2 being technically better than the ZS10. Its highly subjective.
> 
> The T2 plays very well on almost any source, sounds very good straight out of any typical headphone jack. But it can be mildly sibilant on some tracks.
> 
> ...



T2 indeed reminds me of HiFiMan RE lineup. It is technically better but often can be called as boring iem. I do prefer musical and fun sounding signature now.

ZS10 is definitely different in sound signature compare to Tinaudio T2. Not as nuanced as T2.

I ordered 2 more ES4 because it sounds just about all right, everything that ZSR and ES3 could have been. And it is ergonomically better than ZS10. Both ZS10 and Tinaudio T2 are not so much comfortable to wear for longer periods. It's been a good companion during long flights.

Yeah, for instrumentals like in post rock, it wont be an issue. But I listen to a variety of music on spotify depending on the time and mood of the day. ES4 is a safe bet for those. I think I will try ED16 but I am quite satisfied with ES4 at the moment.


----------



## psygeist

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't hear it that way but everyone is different.


I will order one to see if it's better than ES4 for my sound preference. I


----------



## tripside

Any recommendation for bluetooth earphones suitable for running under 40usd? I had the Meizu ep51 but fit was an issue and I didn't like its sound either.


----------



## crabdog

tripside said:


> Any recommendation for bluetooth earphones suitable for running under 40usd? I had the Meizu ep51 but fit was an issue and I didn't like its sound either.


You could check out the Linner NC50 or Macaw T60.


----------



## HungryPanda

The Macaw TX-80 are pretty good


----------



## MDH12AX7

psygeist said:


> I find ES4 to be relaxed and good for longer listening sessions. I also like the thick midrange which was one of the sore point in KZ series (I havent tried ZS6 or ZS5).
> 
> How is the bass response in ED16? And the midrange?


I enjoy the bass. It's fast and deep and doesn't bleed into the mids as much as my other KZ's. The mids are nice. Nice body to the mids and good detail. Not as recessed in the mids as the ZST but not as thick as the ES4 mids. Nice balance. I like them and the ES4 a lot.


----------



## HungryPanda (Jun 17, 2018)

edit. wrong thread


----------



## lior777 (Jun 17, 2018)

need your recommand plz to type of  Thai Folk music with classical elements in the composition + vocal male ?
trn v20 vs zhiyin z5000 vs alwup upc630 vs zs6 vs zsr ES4  ?


----------



## HungryPanda

The only one I haven't heard is the alwup upc630. My recommendation goes to the KZ ES4


----------



## lior777

HungryPanda said:


> The only one I haven't heard is the alwup upc630. My recommendation goes to the KZ ES4



+ add silver cable?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have to correct myself as I do own the c630 just under a different name and it is really good. But there is nothing wrong with the stock ES4 cable


----------



## MDH12AX7

psygeist said:


> I find ES4 to be relaxed and good for longer listening sessions. I also like the thick midrange which was one of the sore point in KZ series (I havent tried ZS6 or ZS5).
> 
> How is the bass response in ED16? And the midrange?



Bass on the ED16 is very nice. It has the deep sub bass of the ED4 with less upper bass than the ES4. Both are good. The ED16 has excellent mids, not recessed like say... ZST but not quite as thick as ES4. Not better or worse than ES4 just different. ES4 has powerful weighty mids with good detail and ED16 has more neutral mids but not recessed. Both are great imo...


----------



## Slater

tripside said:


> Any recommendation for bluetooth earphones suitable for running under 40usd? I had the Meizu ep51 but fit was an issue and I didn't like its sound either.



TRN BT3 with whatever KZ or TRN of your choice.


----------



## Otto Motor

Anarion said:


> Looking for earbuds that have somewhat similar sound signature to Sennheiser MX 760. There are so many to choose from that I have no idea which would be the right choice.


I have these:
Joyroom JR-EL117 1200 mm Driver
JOYROOM JR-EL123
Langsdom F9
*Sennheiser OMX-185
Sennheiser MX-560*
Headroom MS16
VE Monk Plus
FAAEL 32 ohm earbud

All the Chifi ones are below $10 and cannot remotely touch the Senns in this list. Good luck!


----------



## audio123

My review on the Semkarch SKC-CNT1! Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/05/17/semkarch-skc-cnt1/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/semkarch-cnt1.23130/reviews#review-20459


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 18, 2018)

So, what's the closest sounding signature to the ED16?  The sound of the ES4, or the sound of the ZSR?

I want to buy the next KZ closest to the ED16 signature, but with a different look just for the fun of comparing both.


----------



## FauDrei

MDH12AX7 said:


> ...Hated the stock cable so will enjoy this look until the silver turns green.
> 
> Just noticed this cable is already greening...





mbwilson111 said:


> ...Here is my red ZS10... I think that is the TRN silver cable.  I hope theirs do not turn green.


If "turning green" is a concern - how about using litz wire cables? Properly enameled strands in litz wires do not oxidise (turn green).

Fun fact: not "turning greeen" is just positive collateral effect - litz wires, from my experience, tend to help with overall clarity and sibilance issues.


----------



## lior777 (Jun 18, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I have to correct myself as I do own the c630 just under a different name and it is really good. But there is nothing wrong with the stock ES4 cable



ok, what dac you connect ?


----------



## HungryPanda

lior777 said:


> ok, what dac to connect ?


 that depends, for sitting at your desk or portable use, also price


----------



## B9Scrambler

A review of a thing, one I seem to think is a lot better than others give it credit for. Enjoy my opinion piece.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> A review of a thing, one I seem to think is a lot better than others give it credit for. Enjoy my opinion piece.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​


The other reviews I saw were quite positive, too. Looking at crabdog's FR curve, the danger is that they may be "moreofthesame" for many of us. Tinaudio T1 may be a strong competitor.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jun 18, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> The other reviews I saw were quite positive, too. Looking at crabdog's FR curve, the danger is that they may be "moreofthesame" for many of us. Tinaudio T1 may be a strong competitor.



I didn't think to compare to the T1. Will have to do that later. 

They will be more of the same though, especially for us in this thread, lol. Hypersense even markets them as having a common Asian-specific tune. I just think they do "same" better than most in the price range. There's no point ditching your existing budget iem for it, however, if you don't already have one this thing is a great first pick.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> The other reviews I saw were quite positive, too. Looking at crabdog's FR curve, the danger is that they may be "moreofthesame" for many of us. Tinaudio T1 may be a strong competitor.


Yes, the FR is a common one. I really should have shown it side by side in the X9s review but I was tired and...lazy ya know  If I think of it tomorrow I might add it. What the graphs don't show, however, is the HEX02 has better definition and texture in the bass and a more natural sounding treble.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 18, 2018)

What I like about the T1 (they haven't arrived yet) is their minimalistic modernist design...as explored in the photographic images by both B9 and crabdog with their modernist, industrial backdrops (nothing hanging out of trees here, sitting on rotten wood/mossy rock or wrapped around tombstones/pinecones ).

Here an earphone that is possibly more suited for a botanic backdrop: https://goo.gl/J9Xa5x

As to the "moreofthesame" people like us: it is the physical appearance that may be frequently our "dealsealer", or at least one of them. Other than that, only iems with pinecones appeal to my buying appetite...just kidding.


----------



## MDH12AX7 (Jun 18, 2018)

FauDrei said:


> If "turning green" is a concern - how about using litz wire cables? Properly enameled strands in litz wires do not oxidise (turn green).
> 
> Fun fact: not "turning greeen" is just positive collateral effect - litz wires, from my experience, tend to help with overall clarity and sibilance issues.


Yeah, someday I will get ambitious and buy some nice wire and create my own....


----------



## psygeist

Ordered ZS ED16. 

Going through KZ thread, I see my views are pretty consistent with the views there. Relaxed iem with good sub bass extension. Mid bass hump but doesn't bleed much into mids. Lush mids. Not ear piercing highs. Just the same recommendation for eartip, wide bore eartip (I am using Rock Zircon eartips).


----------



## B9Scrambler

The BGVP MRY6 unfortunately gets a pass from me. Like the YPS04, it has some definite strengths (ex. build quality ) but they're offset by some major weaknesses, like three complete sets of tips that don't really fit and some questionable ergonomics.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi


  ​


----------



## Slater (Jun 18, 2018)

MEMT T5 arrived today, and I’ve been using them non-stop.

They sound quite good depending on the quality of the seal you can get from it’s EarPod-style shell.

I think it’s using the same 6mm micro driver as the X5, because it sounds very similar (yet better, I assume due to its more open design). Plus my X5 is v1, and I know they made some tuning improvements in the v2. I assume the T5 is more related to the v2.

Anyways, if you enjoy the sound of the X5 then give the T5 a consideration.

The cable is nice too, and has a cool removable chin slider that I soooo wish they sold separately because I would buy a few dozen of them! Why no other company has come out with a chin slider like this is beyond me.

It does stay in the ear better than Apple EarPods, because the solid aluminum build adds just enough heft that it provides much needed stabilization (even without the included silicone covers). It also feels more stable than an earbud (earbuds always feel like they are going to fall out of my ears at any moment).

I definitely also like the convenience and speed at which I can just pop it out to answer the phone or speak with someone, then plop it back in and go back to the music.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> MEMT T5 arrived today, and I’ve been using them non-stop.
> 
> They sound quite good depending on the quality of the seal you can get from it’s EarPod-style shell.
> 
> ...



Sounds like something I need to check out. The X5 was fun  Thanks for the impressions!


----------



## Slater (Jun 18, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Sounds like something I need to check out. The X5 was fun  Thanks for the impressions!



Sure, no problem.

It is definitely a fun sound, and it is much more balanced/neutral ca the X5 because the sub bass gets dialed back from the non-sealing AirPod type format (like the sound with an earbud). Kind of reminds me of the TinAudio T2.

It’s also great for movies and videos, due to its neutral tune. The mids allow you to hear speech, and the dialed back sub bass prevents your ear drums from being blown out by explosions and other loud sounds.

My biggest gripe is that the T5 is a bit overpriced IMO. Maybe because it’s kinda new. But I would like to see the price come down to ~$20. It’s still worth the current asking price though. MEMT stuff is always a few bucks more than other competitors.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Sure, no problem.
> 
> It is definitely a fun sound, and it is much more balanced/neutral ca the X5 because the sub bass gets dialed back from the non-sealing AirPod type format (like the sound with an earbud). Kind of reminds me of the TinAudio T2.
> 
> ...



Interesting. How do you compare it to other earbuds in your collection? Does the subbass lacking with that loosely seal?


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> The BGVP MRY6 unfortunately gets a pass from me. Like the YPS04, it has some definite strengths (ex. build quality ) but they're offset by some major weaknesses, like three complete sets of tips that don't really fit and some questionable ergonomics.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​



"Polarizing design" is a fitting statement  .


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 19, 2018)

Slater said:


> MEMT T5 arrived today, and I’ve been using them non-stop.
> 
> They sound quite good depending on the quality of the seal you can get from it’s EarPod-style shell.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I have yet another EarPods clone, the Langsdom F9, which is not as good as the original...and I don't find the original good for music...but also very practical for phone calls on the go.

For all Canadians: killer deal on the KEF M500 @ $95 CAD (usually >$300): https://www.visions.ca/Catalogue/Category/Details.aspx?categoryId=185&productId=29316&sku=M500BLACK

Also reviewed on Head-Fi.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Hi,I need serious help. Im looking for an upgrade over my rock jaw Alfa genus V2. My preferred signature is alot of bass with thick mids, not vshaped and relaxed treble. I also have dunu titan 3 but don't like it due too a very thin midrange. Is the kc09 the answer or any other recommendations? Thanks


----------



## SuperLuigi

Otto Motor said:


> Interesting. I have yet another EarPods clone, the Langsdom F9, which is not as good as the original...and I don't find the original good for music...but also very practical for phone calls on the go.
> 
> For all Canadians: killer deal of the KEF M500 @ $95 CAD (usually >$300): https://www.visions.ca/Catalogue/Category/Details.aspx?categoryId=185&productId=29316&sku=M500BLACK
> 
> Also reviewed on Head-Fi.



I saw that deal on Redflagdeals.  I actually have the kef m400 and really enjoy them.  I'm gonna look into the m500 but i'm gonna see if its worth selling the m400 and getting the 500 instead.  Seems like a stellar deal.  I know they are a bit older but i hear they sound great.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> MEMT T5 arrived today, and I’ve been using them non-stop.
> 
> They sound quite good depending on the quality of the seal you can get from it’s EarPod-style shell.
> 
> ...


Did you receive yours in the original package?

If you look on the back of your T5 package, it's actually housing a 14.2mm titanium driver, not a 6mm driver as many sellers are wrongfully enquiring on there websites. That's a BIG typo from their part.


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hi,I need serious help. Im looking for an upgrade over my rock jaw Alfa genus V2. My preferred signature is alot of bass with thick mids, not vshaped and relaxed treble. I also have dunu titan 3 but don't like it due too a very thin midrange. Is the kc09 the answer or any other recommendations? Thanks


How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## SteroidEars

Anyone tried or heard Senhear before? They have got 3/5/8/12 driver model.


----------



## loomisjohnson

crabdog said:


> How much are you looking to spend?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Nabillion_786 said:
> ...


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> MEMT T5 arrived today, and I’ve been using them non-stop.



That happens to me whenever I use them...I just don't want to stop.



Slater said:


> The cable is nice too, and has a cool removable chin slider that I soooo wish they sold separately because I would buy a few dozen of them! Why no other company has come out with a chin slider like this is beyond me.



I would buy them too.  I used the spare that they included on my KZ ZS10.  The new stock KZ cable is ridiculously long above the split which causes tangling.  Should someone try to contact MEMT about buying some?




Slater said:


> feels more stable than an earbud (earbuds always feel like they are going to fall out of my ears at any moment).



I had found that with my Langsdom F9 pod so when the T5 was announced I was one of the first to order. Took ages to arrive as it was probably a preorder.  Because of that feeling that they might fall out, I don't walk around with buds.  I can walk around with the pods..I use them without the covers.  I use all my buds with foams which does make them feel more secure to me.




Slater said:


> I definitely also like the convenience and speed at which I can just pop it out to answer the phone or speak with someone, then plop it back in and go back to the music.



We could all just go back to simple pods. ...and the T5 does sound great.  Very enjoyable.

We probably should be sharing ithese impressions in the earbud roundup thread.


----------



## Zerohour88

zaqqwerty said:


> Anyone tried or heard Senhear before? They have got 3/5/8/12 driver model.



I've found a few sellers on taobao, supposedly using their own BA. Looks like another custom DIY maker, so they should be competent like Hisenior. The FR graph they included is suspiciously flat though, same for all models regardless of BA number.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 19, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I had found that with my Langsdom F9 pod so when the T5 was announced I was one of the first to order.


How do the T5 compare to the Langsdom F9 sound wise?


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 19, 2018)

Slater said:


> It also feels more stable than an earbud (earbuds always feel like they are going to fall out of my ears at any moment).
> 
> I definitely also like the convenience and speed at which I can just pop it out to answer the phone or speak with someone, then plop it back in and go back to the music.


One of the weirdest things is having deeply inserted earplugs/in-ear with a mic on the cable. When trying to speak at a phone call, the ear canal is plugged so that one cannot hear their own voice and the air flow is interrupted. It feels like drowning. Don't know what the designers thought when they came up with this.


----------



## Nabillion_786

crabdog said:


> How much are you looking to spend?


Upto £120 max. Thanks


----------



## superuser1

I wish more people got the TSMR 3 BA, i just want to be sure if they are as nice as they sound to me.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Thanks but do the ones you suggested have tihick meaty midrange? as that's what is a deal breaker for me. I heard from a lot of reviews that the it01 has a vshaped sound with a thin midrange which is completely against my signature. I would like lots of bass with thick meaty midrange and preferably not vshaped. Thanks alot everyone.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks but do the ones you suggested have tihick meaty midrange? as that's what is a deal breaker for me. I heard from a lot of reviews that the it01 has a vshaped sound with a thin midrange which is completely against my signature. I would like lots of bass with thick meaty midrange and preferably not vshaped. Thanks alot everyone.


i hear the it01 as more u-shaped, with thick mids slightly behind--the pioneer sech9t is more midforward, esp. in midbass region, and should also be considered.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 19, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Upto £120 max. Thanks





Nabillion_786 said:


> Upto £120 max. Thanks


I concur with loomisjohnson that you should look into the ibasso IT01. One very qualified Head-Fier thinks they are better than the Sennheiser ie800 in many respects - including the bass.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-it01.22774/reviews

Check in particular the review by HifiChris...he sold me on them. They are a treat every time I use them.


----------



## Nabillion_786

loomisjohnson said:


> i hear the it01 as more u-shaped, with thick mids slightly behind--the pioneer sech9t is more midforward, esp. in midbass region, and should also be considered.


Thanks, would you the mids are as thick as something like my current rock jaws or the ostrys? It's the thick mids I'm after and most reviews complain about the mids of the it01. However the ch9t seems interesting I'll check it out now thanks.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Otto Motor said:


> I concur with loomisjohnson that you should look into the ibasso IT01. One very qualified Head-Fier thinks they are better than the Sennheiser ie800 in many respects - including the bass.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-it01.22774/reviews
> 
> Check in particular the review by HifiChris...he sold me on them. They are a treat every time I use them.


Could you also confirm about the mids of this iem please?


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> Interesting. How do you compare it to other earbuds in your collection? Does the subbass lacking with that loosely seal?



I have very few earbuds. You can see which models in my profile.

Because I have so few, and the ones I have are not even that ‘high end’ of models, I am probably not the best person to give a comprehensive comparison with how the T5 stack up to other earbuds in general.

However, I will say that I like my T5 more than all my earbuds.

As far as the sub bass, there is plenty of sub bass if you get a seal. The included silicone covers have wings that help hold them in your ear and increase the seal (and thus the sub bass). You will also get lots of sub bass depending on how you have them situated in your ear.


----------



## Otto Motor

Nabillion_786 said:


> Could you also confirm about the mids of this iem please?


Nothing wrong with the mids. I am a mid-centric guy...see my review of the KZ ZS10:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-zs10.23034/

A strong bass goes inadvertently at the expense of the mids. Some of the "best" mids you find in the Etymotics, but they have next to no bass. The bass also make the ibasso somewhat warm sounding. The Head-Fi reviews will tell you whether they are for you.

If you want to get the best bang for your buck, there is the highly praised $300 massdrop multi driver...which will likely play more on the neutral side.


----------



## mrmoto050

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks, would you the mids are as thick as something like my current rock jaws or the ostrys? It's the thick mids I'm after and most reviews complain about the mids of the it01. However the ch9t seems interesting I'll check it out now thanks.


You may want to check out the KZ-ES4


----------



## Nabillion_786

Otto Motor said:


> Nothing wrong with the mids. I am a mid-centric guy...see my review of the KZ ZS10:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-zs10.23034/
> 
> A strong bass goes inadvertently at the expense of the mids. Some of the "best" mids you find in the Etymotics, but they have next to no bass. The bass also make the ibasso somewhat warm sounding. The Head-Fi reviews will tell you whether they are for you.
> ...


I really appreciate your detailed response. I just skimmed over alot of reviews on this and other various sites about the it01 and and everyone says it's out of this world for the price range with amazing bass and soundstage. However half of them are complaining that the male vocal isn't good or the the sound is too much behind or its thin sounding or lacking body. This is where some reviews on other sites made me aware of the latest ostrys kc09 which seems like my signature but really rare on this site.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mrmoto050 said:


> You may want to check out the KZ-ES4


Thanks alot will check it now


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> I have very few earbuds. You can see which models in my profile.
> 
> Because I have so few, and the ones I have are not even that ‘high end’ of models, I am probably not the best person to give a comprehensive comparison with how the T5 stack up to other earbuds in general.
> 
> ...


+1 ...same here, they're just that good!


----------



## peter123

Did the KZ thread get closed or something


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> Did the KZ thread get closed or something



No, there’s lots of posts in just the last few minutes.


----------



## HungryPanda

peter123 said:


> Did the KZ thread get closed or something


 Just for a short time as the mods cleaned up the flotsam and jetsam


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Interesting. I have yet another EarPods clone, the Langsdom F9, which is not as good as the original...and I don't find the original good for music...but also very practical for phone calls on the go.
> 
> For all Canadians: killer deal on the KEF M500 @ $95 CAD (usually >$300): https://www.visions.ca/Catalogue/Category/Details.aspx?categoryId=185&productId=29316&sku=M500BLACK
> 
> Also reviewed on Head-Fi.



Already in route.


----------



## 1clearhead

Finally, I have passed 110 hours plus with my KZ ED16 and did some initial comparisons with Magaosi K3 (original), K3 PRO, K3 HD, and MEMT R7. And while doing so, I can say that even all the ones mentioned above though housed in alloy/metal can not compare with the accuracy, smoothness and open field clarity that the ED16 represents. The coherency and transparency in the upper MID's is just brilliant and really shows a higher accomplishment than what I was expecting from the usual KZ line-up! Just the interior set-up of the dynamic driver and balanced armature tuning are probably worth a lot more than many at the same price range housed in metal. The sound signature and tuning is down-right just that good!

Next, I'll be comparing the ED16 with the HiLisening K5 and SENDIY M1221. Now, the competition will be getting close and edgy! 


-Clear


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> How do the T5 compare to the Langsdom F9 sound wise?



I knew you would ask that  I will try to check it out later tonight but you know how I am... I will just say if it is better or not.  I expect that it is.  Have not heard the Langsdom in a very long time.  I bought it before any of my buds.



Otto Motor said:


> One of the weirdest things is having deeply inserted earplugs/in-ear with a mic on the cable. When trying to speak at a phone call, the ear canal is plugged so that one cannot hear their own voice and the air flow is interrupted. It feels like drowning. Don't know what the designers thought when they came up with this.



I  had no idea.  I have never used a mic on a cable.  In fact, I always pick the no mic option if there is one.  I never have listened to music from a phone but even if I were to do so in the future I would turn off calls if I was listening to music.  I can't have my music interrupted if I am really into it!  It's a horrible feeling.


----------



## Slater (Jun 19, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> Finally, I have passed 110 hours plus with my KZ ED16 and did some initial comparisons with Magaosi K3 (original), K3 PRO, K3 HD, and MEMT R7. And while doing so, I can say that even all the ones mentioned above though housed in alloy/metal can not compare with the accuracy, smoothness and open field clarity that the ED16 represents. The coherency and transparency in the upper MID's is just brilliant and really shows a higher accomplishment than what I was expecting from the usual KZ line-up! Just the interior set-up of the dynamic driver and balanced armature tuning are probably worth a lot more than many at the same price range housed in metal. The sound signature and tuning is down-right just that good!
> 
> Next, I'll be comparing the ED16 with the HiLisening K5 and SENDIY M1221. Now, the competition will be getting close and edgy!
> 
> ...



Do you have the ZS6 to compare the  ED16 to?

Because I’m not very trusting of DIY graphs, but I find this quite interesting:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2256#post-14312191

You have to admit, other than a few dBs of sub bass, the measurements look virtually the same.

Granted, FR measurements don’t capture characteristics like soundstage, but it is still interesting nonetheless.


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 19, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Nothing wrong with the mids. I am a mid-centric guy...see my review of the KZ ZS10:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-zs10.23034/
> 
> A strong bass goes inadvertently at the expense of the mids. Some of the "best" mids you find in the Etymotics, but they have next to no bass. The bass also make the ibasso somewhat warm sounding. The Head-Fi reviews will tell you whether they are for you.
> ...



@Otto Motor   the hisenior b5 and massdrop plus according some user who have them both .. The iems both have same soundstage which is big .. And the hisenior b5 is more basslight and cheaper version of massdrop plus..

Edit: In general they are same iem


----------



## chickenmoon (Jun 19, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hi,I need serious help. Im looking for an upgrade over my rock jaw Alfa genus V2. My preferred signature is alot of bass with thick mids, not vshaped and relaxed treble. I also have dunu titan 3 but don't like it due too a very thin midrange. Is the kc09 the answer or any other recommendations? Thanks



Comparing to the Alpha Genus v2 with black nozzles (I don't know where the other nozzles are) and all with wide bore tips, iBasso IT01, Pioneer SE-CH9T and Simgot EN700 Bass are all warm candidates with quite thick mids that are more forward than the Genus and their treble is also more relaxed. None have got the kind of bass the Genus has however, all have less and/or peaking lower so you won't get the kind of impact you're used to with either of them. The best technically is the IT01 IMO with the other two not far behind and all three are very enjoyable earphones. As for the KC09, while not a bad earphone which has also a relaxed and warm sound signature , it sounds quite hollow to my ears compared to the other four and I strongly doubt you'd feel it is an upgrade over the Genus. I don't think you'd find the Focal Sphear, which has been mentioned too, a satisfactory upgrade either.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> I knew you would ask that  I will try to check it out later tonight but you know how I am... I will just say if it is better or not.  I expect that it is.  Have not heard the Langsdom in a very long time.  I bought it before any of my buds.
> 
> 
> 
> I  had no idea.  I have never used a mic on a cable.  In fact, I always pick the no mic option if there is one.  I never have listened to music from a phone but even if I were to do so in the future I would turn off calls if I was listening to music.  I can't have my music interrupted if I am really into it!  It's a horrible feeling.



The reason why I get cables with mic is not because of the mic, it is because of the remote that comes with the mic. I like to skip/forward songs.


----------



## Adide

Slater said:


> Do you have the ZS6 to compare the  ED16 to?
> 
> Because I’m not very trusting of DIY graphs, but I find this quite interesting:
> 
> ...



Check out Crinacle database here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/crinacles-iem-fr-measurement-database-19-06-update.830062/

Indeed sonically ED16 looks like similar to ZSR with more tamed treble.
ES4 looks a bit scary to me with very energetic upper mids (in the line of the ZS10 which become very harsh and fatiguing at high volume) but also very subdued treble after the 2-4 KHz peaks. Pretty sure I'm not into that.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 19, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> I don't think you'd find the Focal Sphear, which has been mentioned too, a satisfactory upgrade either.



You are probably right...but the Focal Sphear are a different beast altogether. I like them a lot but for no good reason - this is truly opinion. They have this silky bass that is very pleasant on my ears - and a fantastic fit through their bulbous shape. The ibasso are (probably) technically better but the Sphear are my "potato chips" for the soul. Listening like "God in France".

If the Sphear are on sale (I saw them for $89), I highly recommend them - and would buy the ibasso or its alternatives, too...which I actually did


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> The reason why I get cables with mic is not because of the mic, it is because of the remote that comes with the mic. I like to skip/forward songs.



But that does not work with DAPs and I don't skip songs anyway.  I enjoy full albums... always have.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Do you have the ZS6 to compare the  ED16 to?
> 
> Because I’m not very trusting of DIY graphs, but I find this quite interesting:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I never got around in buying the ZS6, since the majority of owners had placed the ZS6 as sibilant and spikey (at around 10kz, maybe?). But, after buying the KZ ZS5 (v1), I never gave the ZS6 some thought in getting one. But, since I do own both the ZS5 and ED16, the ED16 just outperforms them with much better coherency and transparency, but resolution is about the same. My personal experience with the ED16 is that it basically doesn't need any MOD at all for what it's worth. To my ears, there is no sibilant or harshness, whatsoever. They are just brilliant and balanced from end to end!


----------



## mrmoto050

Otto Motor said:


> The reason why I get cables with mic is not because of the mic, it is because of the remote that comes with the mic. I like to skip/forward songs.


I never get mic, believe it affects sound, don't know why but most of the early iem's I have had mic's and I prefered the tone of the same iem without mic.


----------



## Otto Motor

mrmoto050 said:


> I never get mic, believe it affects sound, don't know why but most of the early iem's I have had mic's and I prefered the tone of the same iem without mic.


That's easily testable by swapping cables...no difference found in my case.


----------



## mbwilson111

mrmoto050 said:


> I never get mic, believe it affects sound, don't know why but most of the early iem's I have had mic's and I prefered the tone of the same iem without mic.



I choose the no mic version because it eliminates a possible weak point... just something that could break.  So if I don't need it,why get it.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I choose the no mic version because it eliminates a possible weak point... just something that could break.  So if I don't need it,why get it.



Non-mic versions are almost always cheaper too. When you have a large IEM collection, that extra cost adds up.


----------



## Nabillion_786

chickenmoon said:


> Comparing to the Alpha Genus v2 with black nozzles (I don't know where the other nozzles are) and all with wide bore tips, iBasso IT01, Pioneer SE-CH9T and Simgot EN700 Bass are all warm candidates with quite thick mids that are more forward than the Genus and their treble is also more relaxed. None have got the kind of bass the Genus has however, all have less and/or peaking lower so you won't get the kind of impact you're used to with either of them. The best technically is the IT01 IMO with the other two not far behind and all three are very enjoyable earphones. As for the KC09, while not a bad earphone which has also a relaxed and warm sound signature , it sounds quite hollow to my ears compared to the other four and I strongly doubt you'd feel it is an upgrade over the Genus. I don't think you'd find the Focal Sphear, which has been mentioned too, a satisfactory upgrade either.


I am extremely grateful for your detailed reply, I have been looking everywhere for someone that has the genus and could point me in the right direction. Thanks ever so much. But the problem is I really like the bass of the genus it really is special (the black tip ones) but the mids are too back. What is the best solution in your opinion, because I do not want to go a step down in bass, I want to keep it all the same but just with a bit more better mids whilst keeping it thick. Someone told me the ostry has alot of bass and the mids are nice and thick soon thought that was an upgrade.


----------



## Nabillion_786

chickenmoon said:


> Comparing to the Alpha Genus v2 with black nozzles (I don't know where the other nozzles are) and all with wide bore tips, iBasso IT01, Pioneer SE-CH9T and Simgot EN700 Bass are all warm candidates with quite thick mids that are more forward than the Genus and their treble is also more relaxed. None have got the kind of bass the Genus has however, all have less and/or peaking lower so you won't get the kind of impact you're used to with either of them. The best technically is the IT01 IMO with the other two not far behind and all three are very enjoyable earphones. As for the KC09, while not a bad earphone which has also a relaxed and warm sound signature , it sounds quite hollow to my ears compared to the other four and I strongly doubt you'd feel it is an upgrade over the Genus. I don't think you'd find the Focal Sphear, which has been mentioned too, a satisfactory upgrade either.


Also do you think I may like the fh1 or the tk13, I know their really popular aswell. Please recommend me one out of all these that have been mentioned and I will opt for that one. Thanks


----------



## chickenmoon

Nabillion_786 said:


> I am extremely grateful for your detailed reply, I have been looking everywhere for someone that has the genus and could point me in the right direction. Thanks ever so much. But the problem is I really like the bass of the genus it really is special (the black tip ones) but the mids are too back. What is the best solution in your opinion, because I do not want to go a step down in bass, I want to keep it all the same but just with a bit more better mids whilst keeping it thick. Someone told me the ostry has alot of bass and the mids are nice and thick soon thought that was an upgrade.



You may like the Shozy Hibiki if you want similar bass but with forward mids. Again I am pretty certain the Ostry isn't what you're looking for.



Nabillion_786 said:


> Also do you think I may like the fh1 or the tk13, I know their really popular aswell. Please recommend me one out of all these that have been mentioned and I will opt for that one. Thanks



I don't have any of those two and never listened to them, sorry. Of all those I mentioned  maybe it's the Hibiki you're looking for but I find them too mid forward sometimes, bass is the closest tough. If you want a bit less bass but more extended and better clarity/resolution, go for the IT01.


----------



## Nabillion_786

chickenmoon said:


> You may like the Shozy Hibiki if you want similar bass but with forward mids. Again I am pretty certain the Ostry isn't what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SilverLodestar (Jun 19, 2018)

@Nabillion_786
If you’re looking for thick mids, the KC09 aren’t exactly the best. I find the upper-mids and lower-treble a bit hot, as well as the mid-bass being a tad heavy. The bass and treble sorta drown out the mids, making them feel slightly hollow and muted. When I think of “thick mids,” the following come to mind: Urbanfun Hifi (super thick midrange with excellent resolution; mid-bass can be a bit much at times, but then again I’m not a bass head), TRN V20 (v-shaped, but warm and somewhat bassy), NiceHck HK6 (these have a phenomenally thick midrange with a wiiiiide soundstage and great details; but my only complaint is that, again, the mid-bass is just a little too much for me), and the iBasso IT01, as mentioned before.

I saw that you had some concerns about the mids on the IT01 being too thin or underemphasized as some user reviews stated. As a fellow midrange finatic, I can assure you that the mids are excellent on these. Male vocals feel very intimate and full, with the right amount of body. Instruments are also full-bodied with lots of texture, definition, and separation. They’re technical monsters in that regard. I have no idea why people are calling the mids on the IT01 “thin,” but I completely disagree with that statement. Everything feels extremely lively and engaging and the midrange has some excellent transparency and clarity. Even the bass is so well done. I love sub-bass and these babies deliver.


----------



## mbwilson111

SilverLodestar said:


> Everything feels extremely lively and engaging and the midrange has some excellent transparency and clarity. Even the bass is so well done. I love sub-bass and these babies deliver.



I feel the same way about the IT01.  Maybe the people who find them lacking are getting a poor fit or have not found the right tips.   I am using the stock tips that were already installed when they arrived.  No problem.


----------



## Nabillion_786

SilverLodestar said:


> @Nabillion_786
> If you’re looking for thick mids, the KC09 aren’t exactly the best. I find the upper-mids and lower-treble a bit hot, as well as the mid-bass being a tad heavy. The bass and treble sorta drown out the mids, making them feel slightly hollow and muted. When I think of “thick mids,” the following come to mind: Urbanfun Hifi (super thick midrange with excellent resolution; mid-bass can be a bit much at times, but then again I’m not a bass head), TRN V20 (v-shaped, but warm and somewhat bassy), NiceHck HK6 (these have a phenomenally thick midrange with a wiiiiide soundstage and great details; but my only complaint is that, again, the mid-bass is just a little too much for me), and the iBasso IT01, as mentioned before.
> 
> I saw that you had some concerns about the mids on the IT01 being too thin or underemphasized as some user reviews stated. As a fellow midrange finatic, I can assure you that the mids are excellent on these. Male vocals feel very intimate and full, with the right amount of body. Instruments are also full-bodied with lots of texture, definition, and separation. They’re technical monsters in that regard. I have no idea why people are calling the mids on the IT01 “thin,” but I completely disagree with that statement. Everything feels extremely lively and engaging and the midrange has some excellent transparency and clarity. Even the bass is so well done. I love sub-bass and these babies deliver.


Thanks, very much appreciated, this community is soo helpful. I'm going to look into some of them you mentioned. Btw have you tried the new fh1 or the tk13?


----------



## chickenmoon

@Nabillion_786: Get the IT01 and be done with it. You'll like them, everybody does.


----------



## SilverLodestar

mbwilson111 said:


> I feel the same way about the IT01.  Maybe the people who find them lacking are getting a poor fit or have not found the right tips.   I am using the stock tips that were already installed when they arrived.  No problem.


That may be the case, since a thin-sounding midrange is usually the result of a bad seal. The stock tips and Starlines work great with them.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks, very much appreciated, this community is soo helpful. I'm going to look into some of them you mentioned. Btw have you tried the new fh1 or the tk13?


Unfortunately, I don’t have either. I was eyeing the TK12S not too long ago. A couple reviews state they have a thick midrange, but I also remember someone on here saying that they can be harsh/sibilant.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks, very much appreciated, this community is soo helpful. I'm going to look into some of them you mentioned. Btw have you tried the new fh1 or the tk13?





SilverLodestar said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t have either. I was eyeing the TK12S not too long ago. A couple reviews state they have a thick midrange, but I also remember someone on here saying that they can be harsh/sibilant.


All of you have been a life saver thanks alot, much appreciated for that detailed response. The other person told me to just forget it and go for the it01, what would you say is the absolute best for my type of sound signature and worthy upgrade from my rock jaws?


----------



## Nabillion_786

chickenmoon said:


> @Nabillion_786: Get the IT01 and be done with it. You'll like them, everybody does.





chickenmoon said:


> @Nabillion_786: Get the IT01 and be done with it. You'll like them, everybody does.


You are absolutely right man I should really just go for it. Tbh I will most likely now go for the it01. It's just the curiosity that the fh1 or tk13 or some others the other nice and informative person has suggested might be better for my signature I'm just holding out that bit longer.


----------



## mbwilson111

I find that I appreciate and adapt to various signatures.


----------



## DocHoliday

Nabillion_786 said:


> I am extremely grateful for your detailed reply, I have been looking everywhere for someone that has the genus and could point me in the right direction. Thanks ever so much. But the problem is I really like the bass of the genus it really is special (the black tip ones) but the mids are too back. What is the best solution in your opinion, because I do not want to go a step down in bass, I want to keep it all the same but just with a bit more better mids whilst keeping it thick. Someone told me the ostry has alot of bass and the mids are nice and thick soon thought that was an upgrade.






 


The answer to your question is the BGVP DM5. 



 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dm5.22599/


It sounds similar to the Alfa Genus/Winintone EB220 but has much better separation and layering. The bass is just as deep as the Genus. It also comes with two detachable cables (one with a mic and one without).


----------



## Nabillion_786

DocHoliday said:


> The answer to your question is the BGVP DM5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woow now it seems like I'm spoilt for choices haha thanks. Is the bass like the genuses black filter? And how is the mids?


----------



## DocHoliday

Nabillion_786 said:


> Woow now it seems like I'm spoilt for choices haha thanks. Is the bass like the genuses black filter? And how is the mids?



Read B9's review because it describes the DM5 to a "T". 

The DM5 is just slightly brighter than the Genus, though I found the Genus/EB220 to have plenty of treble extension to begin with.


----------



## thejoker13

zazaboy said:


> @Otto Motor   the hisenior b5 and massdrop plus according some user who have them both .. The iems both have same soundstage which is big .. And the hisenior b5 is more basslight and cheaper version of massdrop plus..
> 
> Edit: In general they are same iem


This confuses me. Have you heard them both? Everything I've read about the massdrop plus, says it's tuned warm and with emphasis on sub bass. The description of both iem's seem to be polar opposites.


----------



## chinmie

mrmoto050 said:


> I never get mic, believe it affects sound, don't know why but most of the early iem's I have had mic's and I prefered the tone of the same iem without mic.



with the same type of cables, i don't hear sound differences between mic'ed and non mic version

i like having mic on cheaper earphones that i would use directly to my phone or switch. connecting it to my DFR is a different thing because the mic would not function anyway,so i prefer non mic on my more expensive phones, because the mic could be a weak spot. my son had a dead headphone because it broke on the mic joint


----------



## oneula

is that a fiio X3 gen1 or (looks almost like mine) a chinese copy?


----------



## psygeist

SilverLodestar said:


> @Nabillion_786
> If you’re looking for thick mids, the KC09 aren’t exactly the best. I find the upper-mids and lower-treble a bit hot, as well as the mid-bass being a tad heavy. The bass and treble sorta drown out the mids, making them feel slightly hollow and muted. When I think of “thick mids,” the following come to mind: Urbanfun Hifi (super thick midrange with excellent resolution; mid-bass can be a bit much at times, but then again I’m not a bass head), TRN V20 (v-shaped, but warm and somewhat bassy), NiceHck HK6 (these have a phenomenally thick midrange with a wiiiiide soundstage and great details; but my only complaint is that, again, the mid-bass is just a little too much for me), and the iBasso IT01, as mentioned before.
> 
> I saw that you had some concerns about the mids on the IT01 being too thin or underemphasized as some user reviews stated. As a fellow midrange finatic, I can assure you that the mids are excellent on these. Male vocals feel very intimate and full, with the right amount of body. Instruments are also full-bodied with lots of texture, definition, and separation. They’re technical monsters in that regard. I have no idea why people are calling the mids on the IT01 “thin,” but I completely disagree with that statement. Everything feels extremely lively and engaging and the midrange has some excellent transparency and clarity. Even the bass is so well done. I love sub-bass and these babies deliver.



TRN V20 is too boomy with less definition in bass. ES4 has awesome mids. I havent listened to unbanfun hifi. There is something about the housings that put me off from buying it everytime.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 19, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> This confuses me. Have you heard them both? Everything I've read about the massdrop plus, says it's tuned warm and with emphasis on sub bass. The description of both iem's seem to be polar opposites.


I also have strong doubts...



psygeist said:


> TRN V20 is too boomy with less definition in bass. ES4 has awesome mids. I havent listened to unbanfun hifi. There is something about the housings that put me off from buying it everytime.


The urbanfun hifi have a very refined, v-shaped sound...but also a mid bass that can be too strong for my liking (subjective). They look simple and are made of metal.


----------



## MDH12AX7

mrmoto050 said:


> You may want to check out the KZ-ES4


+1 for the ES4.


----------



## omek77

Selenium said:


> Has anyone heard the Rose Mini2?





HiFiChris said:


> http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.com/2017/03/rose-technology-mini2-review.html
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/rose-technology-mini2.22264/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/5zoam0/just_got_my_rose_mini2_its_so_friggin_tiny/




 
After one week the Rose Mini2 headphones were broken.
My mistake was unplugging the MMCX connector. 
Penon Audio wanted me to send the headset back. That was too complicated and too expensive for me, so I ordered a new left headphone for $50.
I'll take it as a lesson. This was my first and last attempt with Chinese quality. 
Attention! poor quality of Rose Mini mmcx plugs on


----------



## demo-to

Otto Motor said:


> I also have strong doubts...
> 
> 
> The urbanfun hifi have a very refined, v-shaped sound...but also a mid bass that can be too strong for my liking (subjective). They look simple and are made of metal.


I don't know the ES4 but I can strongly recommend the Urbanfun Hybrid. I find the fit very good, the sound is amazing for this price class imo. I found the mid bass bump also too much for my taste but could easily tame down by covering the outer vent hole with tesa. Very simple but effective mod. In result you get a more balanced sig.


----------



## demo-to (Jun 20, 2018)

omek77 said:


> After one week the Rose Mini2 headphones were broken.
> My mistake was unplugging the MMCX connector.
> Penon Audio wanted me to send the headset back. That was too complicated and too expensive for me, so I ordered a new left headphone for $50.
> I'll take it as a lesson. This was my first and last attempt with Chinese quality.
> Attention! poor quality of Rose Mini mmcx plugs on


I am sorry man. I had the Mini2, too and I liked it very much. I changed the cable several times but weren't able to damage it (never tried of course . They are tiny and fragile appearing. That is why I treated it accordingly. I think you cannot judge all ChiFi by this single incident. The Rose Mini line is a tiny fragile line. I loved the Mini2 sonically that much that I ordered their flagship Mini6. I hat twice issues with the MMCX connection on these, too. But yesterday I received the third pair after insisting on a dedicated QC by Rose. Now, they are working well. And they delivered a different MMCX cable with the replacement which are very easy to connect and disconnect. Honestly, I had to use this cable as I was not able to plug in the original cable on the left unit at any force or with any methods I tried.
Maybe this is the main issue in conlusion...the stock MMCX cable is not perfectly matched with the Mini line. Too tight fit.

BTW, the Mini6 sounds fantastic! That is why I went through two claims with Penon/Rose in a >3 months time frame with the goal to get a working pair in the end and not my money back.

BTW2, I had to pay only 5,70€ with German Post (incl. tracking ability) to send back the unit (Penon asked to send back only the headphone units without any accessories or original packaging to Keep it small). The shipping costs were compensated in the end by Penon, too!
This is a really good dealer!


----------



## omek77

demo-to said:


> I am sorry man. I had the Mini2, too and I liked it very much. I changed the cable several times but weren't able to damage it (never tried of course . They are tiny and fragile appearing. That is why I treated it accordingly. I think you cannot judge all ChiFi by this single incident. The Rose Mini line is a tiny fragile line. I loved the Mini2 sonically that much that I ordered their flagship Mini6. I hat twice issues with the MMCX connection on these, too. But yesterday I received the third pair after insisting on a dedicated QC by Rose. Now, they are working well. And they delivered a different MMCX cable with the replacement which are very easy to connect and disconnect. Honestly, I had to use this cable as I was not able to plug in the original cable on the left unit at any force or with any methods I tried.
> Maybe this is the main issue in conlusion...the stock MMCX cable is not perfectly matched with the Mini line. Too tight fit.
> 
> BTW, the Mini6 sounds fantastic! That is why I went through two claims with Penon/Rose in a >3 months time frame with the goal to get a working pair in the end and not my money back.
> ...


They didn't want to compensate me for the shipping costs. They wanted extra money for the tax. Besides, it takes too long.
The mistake is clear. What do they want with the defective left headphone? 
I now wait for the left replacement headphones and then the company Penon Audio is done for me. They just want to stall you and insinuate that you're too dumb to switch cables.


----------



## demo-to (Jun 20, 2018)

omek77 said:


> They didn't want to compensate me for the shipping costs. They wanted extra money for the tax. Besides, it takes too long.
> The mistake is clear. What do they want with the defective left headphone?
> I now wait for the left replacement headphones and then the company Penon Audio is done for me. They just want to stall you and insinuate that you're too dumb to switch cables.


Well, this is the first time I notice someone is not satisfied with the customer support of Penon. I ask them friendly and get friendly replies. MMCX connection can be a tricky thing. If you follow some threads this is a periodical topic.
Well, as far as I experienced manufacturers would like to have claimed items to investigate counter measures for a possible failure and/or to investigate the root cause of the damage which is their right.


----------



## alvinlim2010

demo-to said:


> Well, this is the first time I notice someone is not satisfied with the customer support of Penon. I ask them friendly and get friendly replies. MMCX connection can be a tricky thing. If you follow some threads this is a periodical topic.
> Well, as far as I experienced manufacturers would like to have claimed items to investigate counter measures for a possible failure and/or to investigate the root cause of the damage which is their right.


I agree, never had issues with Penon. I also gotten the mini 2 from them, and given how small they are, you just have to be extremely  careful when plugging n unplugging.

Though the cable I had with it is already beginning to oxidise...


----------



## mrmoto050

omek77 said:


> After one week the Rose Mini2 headphones were broken.
> My mistake was unplugging the MMCX connector.
> Penon Audio wanted me to send the headset back. That was too complicated and too expensive for me, so I ordered a new left headphone for $50.
> I'll take it as a lesson. This was my first and last attempt with Chinese quality.
> Attention! poor quality of Rose Mini mmcx plugs on


That looks like an accident waiting to happen, the tips are larger than the device, somethings bound to break. That sucks.


----------



## Slater

mrmoto050 said:


> That looks like an accident waiting to happen, the tips are larger than the device, somethings bound to break. That sucks.



Not so much the size of the tips, but rather the amount of material surrounding the BA drivers. If you look closely, there is only a couple of mms of resin material around the BAs and MMCX. A paper thin layer of resin does not provide enough structural integrity.

The resin itself may not have been mixed in the correct ratio of its parts, making it brittle. Furthermore, depending on if and how the resin was prepared (degassed, etc), it may have contained tiny bubbles which affects structural integrity as well.

Basically, a number of things could have contributed to that. Whether it is an isolated case vs a design flaw with that model is unknown.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 20, 2018)

oneula said:


> is that a fiio X3 gen1 or (looks almost like mine) a chinese copy?



It is indeed the Fiio X3 (first generation).....



Spoiler



DAC:
Wolfson DAC WM8740 


Output Power :
＞540 mW (16 Ω/THD+N＜1%)
＞270 mW (32 Ω/THD+N＜1%)
＞30 mW (300 Ω/THD+N＜1%)


Frequency Response:
20 Hz~20 kHz


SNR:
＞105 dB ( A-weighted)


Output Impedance:
＜0.3 Ω（32Ω）


MAX Output Current:
＞250 mA（For reference）


MAX Output Voltage:
＞8.0 Vp-p


Audio Formats Supported:

Lossless:
DSD: 2.8 MHz/1 bit (dff/dsf);
APE (Fast): 192 kHz/24 bit;
APE (Normal): 96 kHz/24 bit;
APE (High): 96 kHz/24 bit;

AIFF:192 kHz/24 bit;
FLAC: 192 kHz/24 bit;
WAV: 192 kHz/64 bit;
WMA9.1 Lossless: 96 kHz/24 bit;
Apple Lossless: 192 kHz/24 bit;


Lossy Compression:
MP2、MP3、AAC、WMA、OGG...



........and I like it's "old skool" simplicity.


----------



## HungryPanda

Well I have the Rose Mini six and take good care of them and they sound great to boot


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 20, 2018)

*Urbanfun Hifi (Hybrid) revisited - are they still (urban) fun?
*



I had spoilt myself recently with Etymotics, UE900S, Focal Sphear, Fidue A65, iBasso IT01 etc.
When I used my KZ ZSR thereafter, I was disappointed...rumbly bass etc.

Following yesterday's discussion, I took my "Urbs" out for a spin. Yes, they are kinda nondescript, bulky, and generic looking. But "wow", what a pleasant sonic surprise: they have an accurate soundstage, and - most of all - a very natural timbre - wood and string instruments come out very well. Some would say they sound "smooth" (coherent and balanced)...the manufacturer certainly harmonized their BA and DD driver. I am waiting for loomisjohnson to come out of the woodwork and second this.

This begs the questions:

1. Do I/we tend to judge the book too much by its covers?
2. Because the Urbs look like "moreofthesame", do we tend to think they sound like "moreofthesame". In other words, inhowmuch do looks influence our hearing perception?
3. Do new brooms (e.g. KZ ED16/ES4/ZSA) always clean better than old ones (German saying: yes, but you get better into the corners with the old brooms)?

I think the Urbanfun Hifi Hybrid are simply great sounding earphones. It would be interesting if Head-Fiers with the latest KZs pulled their Urbs out of the box for a comparative listen...and gave us their takes.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Following yesterday's discussion, I took my "Urbs" out for a spin. Yes, they are kinda nondescript, bulky, and generic looking. But "wow", what a pleasant sonic surprise: they have an accurate soundstage, and - most of all - a very natural timbre - wood and string instruments come out very well. Some would say they sound "smooth" (coherent and balanced)...the manufacturer certainly harmonized their BA and DD driver. I am waiting for loomisjohnson to come out of the woodwork and second this.



I will second this.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nabillion_786 said:


> All of you have been a life saver thanks alot, much appreciated for that detailed response. The other person told me to just forget it and go for the it01, what would you say is the absolute best for my type of sound signature and worthy upgrade from my rock jaws?[/QUOTE
> the tk12 do have a very forward midrange and a big low end but can, as lodestar suggests, overwhelm you on top--they are by no means smooth or relaxed. the tk13 has a smoother presentation but is less midforward and more v-shaped--it is a great iem nonetheless. as the consensus holds, i doubt you'll be disappointed with the it01.


----------



## SteroidEars

superuser1 said:


> I wish more people got the TSMR 3 BA, i just want to be sure if they are as nice as they sound to me.



Do you have a full review on it?


----------



## superuser1

zaqqwerty said:


> Do you have a full review on it?


Not yet but an overall impression.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> *Urbanfun Hifi (Hybrid) revisited - are they still (urban) fun?
> *
> 
> 
> ...


as requested, i will concur--the urbs are to my ears a breakthrough hall-of-fame caliber product which, in terms of coherence, soundstage and timbre, are unrivaled at that $25 pricepoint. i also believe that aesthetics greatly influence our perception of quality, altho the effect is more pronounced in two channel audio (e.g. for years i owned gorgeous but thoroughly mediocre b&w speakers before acknowledging that they were much inferior to the cheaper, plain looking psb speakers i had in another room). not sure about the new brooms, however...


----------



## CYoung234

mbwilson111 said:


> I will second this.



Okay, now I am going to have to get mine out again! I bet that a Neutralizer profile will work wonders with the mid bass hump on these....


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 20, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> *Urbanfun Hifi (Hybrid) revisited - are they still (urban) fun?
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I really did enjoy mine but I traded them for a ZS5(v1). 



 


The primary reasons being:
1) I wanted a backup ZS5(v1)
2) The Urbanfun has a mic on the cable and I know I wouldn't use it much (preference for no-mic cables).

The trade was to be for the Urbanfun's or the BossHiFi B3. I would be sad to see either go but off the Urbanfun's went. It worked out for the best..........the B3 is mic-free and it sounds fantastic.

I still have my review notes so perhaps I will post a review for the Urbanfun's at some point.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 20, 2018)

DocHoliday said:


> I really did enjoy mine but I traded them for a ZS5(v1).
> 
> 
> 
> The Urbanfun has a mic on the cable and I know I wouldn't use it much (preference for no-mic cables).


Interesting to record all the preferences for non-mic/remote cables. Interesting because essentially all low- to mid-priced brandnames with non-detachable cables such as Sennheiser, B&W, NAD, Focal etc. appear to have some sort of a remote.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Interesting to record all the preferences for non-mic/remote cables. Interesting because essentially all low- to mid-priced brandnames with non-detachable cables such as Sennheiser, B&W, NAD, Focal etc. appear to have some sort of a remote.



Which is why I do have remotes on some of my gear.


----------



## Slater (Jun 20, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Interesting to record all the preferences for non-mic/remote cables. Interesting because essentially all low- to mid-priced brandnames with non-detachable cables such as Sennheiser, B&W, NAD, Focal etc. appear to have some sort of a remote.



I always opt for no remote/mic, but I am OK with remotes when that’s the only way they’re offered with an IEM.

The reasons why I go with no mic are:

The price difference I cited earlier.
The increased failure rate at the mic that @mbwilson111 cited
The fact that very few DAPs support passthrough of remote functionality.
How common it is to have L/R imbalances due to the mic/remote. You can easily see this on a lot of FR graphs where they measure both channels. The imbalance is not always due to the mic, but it is 1 of the most common reasons.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> I will also mention that it is common to have L/R imbalances due to the mic/remote.



Just learned something new

edit:

"The fact that very few DAPs support passthrough of remote functionality."

I should add that is a reason for me as well.  I only use DAPs or my PC desktop system when listening to music so the remote won't do anything for me.   I have not and never will use a smartphone for music.  Not sure I will ever have a smartphone...trying not to.  Hate phones


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> The reasons why I go with no mic are:
> 
> ------------------------------
> The increased failure rate at the mic that @mbwilson111 cited
> ...





mbwilson111 said:


> I should add that is a reason for me as well. I only use DAPs or my PC desktop system when listening to music so the remote won't do anything for me.



All of the above are the very same reasons I don't really do mic/controller cables.

I still have a handful that do have a mic/controller but I only use them for comparison purposes because I'd be miffed if any of them fail.

EDR1
VJJB K4
VJJB K2
DZAT DF-10
etc.


----------



## paulindss

Anyone know if the new kz upgrade cable (the brown that looks like zs10) works with the R earphone ? Should i buy the version of zs10 or zs5.


----------



## Otto Motor

DocHoliday said:


> All of the above are the very same reasons I don't really do mic/controller cables.
> 
> I still have a handful that do have a mic/controller but I only use them for comparison purposes because I'd be miffed if any of them fail.
> 
> ...


None of mine has ever failed.


----------



## DocHoliday

Otto Motor said:


> None of mine has ever failed.



Several of mine have, hence my bias.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> None of mine has ever failed.



Maybe you’re not treating them badly enough lol


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Maybe you’re not treating them badly enough lol


Hey, just the opposite is the case. Here the cable of the Sennheiser HD471 (with 3-button remote/mic) after a brief love affair with a Dyson vacuum yesterday. Everything still works. The replacement cable is >$30...electrical tape did the job.


----------



## Emelya

Did anyone try these falcon snails or maybe duck-heads - Hao Teng/Yu Teng IX12? 
3DD+1BA+all 5-stars feedback. 29 USD w/o cable




Found here: http://item.jd.com/27615111485.html


----------



## docentore

hey, 
I haven't looked at the thread recently but I'm I'm looking for new pair of IEMs. 
1. Budget ~100$
2. Preferably hybrid design (love BA sparkle)
3. Not basshead, but I'd like to have quality bass slam (DUNU 1000 were perfect)
4. Music - mostly electronic (EDM + some easy listening) and rock

Atm I own KZ ZS5v1, previously owned FiiO F9 (loved them, considering rebuy), DN1000, Magaosi K1


----------



## Otto Motor

docentore said:


> hey,
> I haven't looked at the thread recently but I'm I'm looking for new pair of IEMs.
> 1. Budget ~100$
> 2. Preferably hybrid design (love BA sparkle)
> ...


The only $100 candidate I know: ibasso IT01...see Head-Fi reviews...everybody loves them. And so do I.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-it01.22774/reviews


----------



## thebigredpolos

Emelya said:


> Did anyone try these falcon snails or maybe duck-heads - Hao Teng/Yu Teng IX12?
> 3DD+1BA+all 5-stars feedback. 29 USD w/o cable
> 
> Found here: http://item.jd.com/27615111485.html


I'd definitely order for $29usd to try it out, if I had any idea how to do so.


----------



## HungryPanda

docentore said:


> hey,
> I haven't looked at the thread recently but I'm I'm looking for new pair of IEMs.
> 1. Budget ~100$
> 2. Preferably hybrid design (love BA sparkle)
> ...


The Magaosi K3 Pro would be my recommendation or TFZ Exclusive 5


----------



## 1clearhead

Emelya said:


> Did anyone try these falcon snails or maybe duck-heads - Hao Teng/Yu Teng IX12?
> 3DD+1BA+all 5-stars feedback. 29 USD w/o cable
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! ...tried them and returned them. Too huge for my ears! You have to have BIG EARS to accept these!


----------



## Slater (Jun 21, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> The Magaosi K3 Pro would be my recommendation or TFZ Exclusive 5



I don’t own any TFZ, so I can’t comment on those.

But I totally second the Magaosi K3 Pro (or K3 HD) recommendation. I would also add the Pioneer CH9T to the list.

Both have plenty of sparkle, and are awesome for EDM and Rock. K3 has tuning filters to tweak the sound.

And the CH9T is just plain awesome as-is, even though it’s not a hybrid. It’s a perfect example of how a single dynamic is still a perfectly viable option if done right (same with the ibasso IT01).


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Yup! ...tried them and returned them. Too huge for my ears! You have to have BIG EARS to accept these!






(_Bonus points if you remember this episode lol_)


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Hey, just the opposite is the case. Here the cable of the Sennheiser HD471 (with 3-button remote/mic) after a brief love affair with a Dyson vacuum yesterday. Everything still works. The replacement cable is >$30...electrical tape did the job.



I blame Dyson


----------



## Vishal

Letting go mine Tfz king pro iem (green colour). Less than month old. 
Pm if interested. 
Thanks!


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> (_Bonus points if you remember this episode lol_)


That's about the right size for them...  Perfect fit!


----------



## 1clearhead

@*Slater*

My dodocool hi-res player was shipped out almost a week late from the taobao store where I ordered them from, so the store owner decided to throw in the dodocool hi-res blue tooth earphones in "for free" to make-up for the wait! LOL! This is genuine customer service at its' best...!   ---> Frequency response: 5~45,000khz! ---> "Round wires (not flat)"!


----------



## Slater (Jun 21, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> @*Slater*
> 
> My dodocool hi-res player was shipped out almost a week late from the taobao store where I ordered them from, so the store owner decided to throw in the dodocool hi-res blue tooth earphones in "for free" to make-up for the wait! LOL! This is genuine customer service at its' best...!   ---> Frequency response: 5~45,000khz! ---> "Round wires (not flat)"!



That’s some good service for sure!

I hope the Bluetooth version sounds as good as the wired one. By that I mean the driver and tuning, not the wireless vs wired aspect. The shell etc looks identical to the wired version, so I assume it will be the same. Ie 9mm titanium driver.

I might have to check into the Bluetooth version. I definitely like the round cable

BTW, I do see the DA108 (the wired high-res version) on Aliexpress. Unfortunately the noodle cable of the DA108 is a big drawback. I’ve already had 1 bad one OOTB at the mic controls, and another pair was flaky in the exact same spot after a few months. The are also volume mismatches sometimes, but I don’t know if it’s due to the stock flat cable or not. But like I said previously, the whole cable can be changed out quite easily. The unpredictable QC is just not worth me recommending them - that’s why I’ve never really mentioned them before.

They are v-shaped and warm, with the titanium driver providing a nice balance of treble sparkle. The sound reminds me of the KZ ED9. They come with a nice storage case, that is perfect for storing other larger IEMs.


----------



## Emelya

thebigredpolos said:


> I'd definitely order for $29usd to try it out, if I had any idea how to do so.


I think it is possible to buy them here, but the price is extremely high even for the set with cable:
https://www.openchinacart.com/supermall/27614852667


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 22, 2018)

*ON REMOVING SIBILANCE BY BREAK-IN: DOES IT WORK?*

B9Scrambler posted over at the KZ thread today about the ED15...since I have no posting privileges there, I reply here.
This is the original, very interesting post:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2264#post-14316324

B9 compared two ED15s with different usage times - the one that had more hours of break-in had less sibilance. He then burnt his own ED15 in and reported decreased sibilance with extended use - but without a/b-ing the second time (if I understood him correctly). This was a reason for him to generally hold off with early comments on an iem ("first impressions", even with caution warnings) before break-in.

This begs the following questions: *Where does sibilance come from, how does it go away, and how is this evaluated? *I discussed this with a colleague and we came up with the following...

*Sibilance means* *emphasized sssss sounds*, typically in the 7-8 kHz region. In studio recordings, sibilance is minimized by turning these frequencies down a bit. In the ED15, the sibilance is generated by the BA driver.

*Perceiving sibilance depends on* the following factors: insertion depth/angle, current mental state, quality variations between specimens, condition of the acoustics filters, earphone tuning, etc.

*Sibilance can be reduced* by using tighter-bore tips, eq-ing the 7-8 kHz region down, varying the insertion depth/angle, dampen the sound canal, etc. As to the current mental state when listening: it cannot be underestimated. Earphones that sounded pleasantly fresh and airy at one time can sound awfully fatiguing and harsh at another with the same source, volume, and recording. We tend to overestimate our acoustic memory: yesterday, I attempted to compare the Urbanfan Hifi with the latest $50 fave...didn't work well as I had forgotten the sound of the first after plugging in the second.

How should the *sibilance in a BA driver be remedied by usage?* Wouldn't it be more plausible that it worsens with time (if it was a mechanical issue - if it was a frequency drift issue, before/after FR measurements would give evidence)? Why would break-in ALWAYS improve the sound of an earphone and NEVER worsen it, considering that electrons and membranes don't know our tonal preferences...compare to cable discussions.

My own ED15 was not overly sibilant right out of the box and my first impressions still hold water (sibilance of my ED15 compares to my well broken-in Focal Sphear, Sennheiser CX5.00, and Sennheiser Momentum in-ear). In B9's case, it cannot be excluded that there were quality or tuning variations between his samples and that the b-sample and the break-in *resulted in an expectation bias.* I don't say it did, but it is a possibility.

In summary, without a direct comparison and identical source/volume/music/surroundings, *statements on break-in improvements remain generally questionable.
*
_My own experience: I have never experienced any sonic improvement from break-in. For example, my ibasso IT01 was said to have the mids moved forward after 200 hrs of usage.  After breaking it in for 200 hrs: no difference found (I was lucky, it hadn't moved the mids backward ). I a/b-ed my OOTB and 50hrs-broken-in SEAHF AWK-009, Tinaudio T2, and Rock Zircons (got two pairs of each) and found no difference..._*of course could I have missed all these potential improvements...but if I did, what's the point of break-in?*


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> *ON REMOVING SIBILANCE BY BREAK-IN: DOES IT WORK?*
> 
> B9Scrambler posted over at the KZ thread today about the ED15...since I have no posting privileges there, I reply here.
> This is the original, very interesting post:
> ...



I'm sure ear wax or other surface changes in the ear canal play a role too.


----------



## CYoung234

Otto Motor said:


> *ON REMOVING SIBILANCE BY BREAK-IN: DOES IT WORK?*
> 
> B9Scrambler posted over at the KZ thread today about the ED15...since I have no posting privileges there, I reply here.
> This is the original, very interesting post:
> ...



Possibly our memory plays a role in this as well. I feel like my ZS6's somehow became less edgy after a while, but when I listened to my new spare pair, I could hear no difference. I am not sure how some of you guys can keep things straight when you listen and compare iems. Many times, if I listen to three different iems, by the time I finish with the third set, I have forgotten how the first one sounded, and have to go back and listen to it again! Old age, I suppose!


----------



## crabdog

CYoung234 said:


> Possibly our memory plays a role in this as well. I feel like my ZS6's somehow became less edgy after a while, but when I listened to my new spare pair, I could hear no difference. I am not sure how some of you guys can keep things straight when you listen and compare iems. Many times, if I listen to three different iems, by the time I finish with the third set, I have forgotten how the first one sounded, and have to go back and listen to it again! Old age, I suppose!


Our auditory memory is incredibly short. Then there's psychoacoustics which is a whole nother' ball game (and why I think burn-in is largely psychological):

"For the unsophisticated listener, top-of-the-line sound equipment by itself seems good enough, but it is not like the psychoacoustically adjusted version. A video of the Eagles singing “Hotel California” sounded nice to a visitor until Audyssey’s hardware director, Andrew Turner, pointed out that there was no bass when the volume was low. He flicked a switch and the bass returned, enriching the music with startling effect.

“At the concert itself, where there was a big room with a lot of high-volume sound, you could hear the low tones,” he said. “But here in the studio, your brain is filtering them out as irrelevant at low volume. So you have to restore them."

Source: https://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/06/science/06sound.html


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 22, 2018)

I have started reviewing recently and one of the most important factors is to recognize my own limitations...I still have a long way to go to catch up with the top guys. If I ignored my limits, my reviews would be unreliable and therefore useless. Better to start simple...

As to my own ZS6...they sound different every time I use them..and they pierce when I am stressed. Similar with the NiceHCK Bro, the sound of which relies a lot on insertion depth.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Here... a distraction. Some pretty pics of the Kinera IDUN. I know everyone loves pic spam 

    ​


----------



## peter123

B9Scrambler said:


> Here... a distraction. Some pretty pics of the Kinera IDUN. I know everyone loves pic spam
> 
> ​



That's my favorite kind of spam


----------



## DocHoliday

B9Scrambler said:


> Here... a distraction. Some pretty pics of the Kinera IDUN. I know everyone loves pic spam
> 
> ​




Great pics, B9.

I hope Kinera is still planning on using these for the not-so-limited version.







Mother of...............pearl!


----------



## SteroidEars

Hi.
What shape is this graph?
Thanks


----------



## crabdog

zaqqwerty said:


> Hi.
> What shape is this graph?
> Thanks


It's a rectangle


----------



## Otto Motor

zaqqwerty said:


> Hi.
> What shape is this graph?
> Thanks


Not much space between 10K and 20K .


----------



## Dobrescu George

zaqqwerty said:


> Hi.
> What shape is this graph?
> Thanks



Depends a lot on how it was compensated to tell what it would sound like by that graph, but regardless of the compensation, it looks like it lacks some upper treble.


----------



## Slater (Jun 23, 2018)

zaqqwerty said:


> Hi.
> What shape is this graph?
> Thanks



I wouldn’t trust that graph. That looks like one of those goofy marketing graphs some manufacturers put on the outside of the box just to look ‘sciency’.

The axis of the graph look really exaggerated to make it appear more flat than it really is. The Y axis is zoomed way out.

If I had to judge it based solely on that graph, I would personally avoid it based on the super rolled off treble alone.

That’s just my off the cuff opinion/interpretation.


----------



## superuser1

Any one tried this cable from Penon?


----------



## groucho69

zaqqwerty said:


> Hi.
> What shape is this graph?
> Thanks



Cliff Dive!


----------



## harry501501

So just got the TFZ Exclusive 5 and blown away... it's not only got some of the deepest AND tightest bass of any earphones I've had, but there is just something about the pace and timing that makes everything seem so fluent. My first listen was What... no bass, just pure detailed treble... but I'd pushed them in too far. Some readjustment and then that glorious bass hits you. The best thing is though the detail is phenomenal mostly down to very well done upper mids and lower treble.


----------



## teesui

DocHoliday said:


> Great pics, B9.
> 
> I hope Kinera is still planning on using these for the not-so-limited version.
> 
> ...



I believe the green-blue one uses abalone shells!


----------



## crabdog

Here are my thoughts on the Hifi Boy Dream. Enjoy reading.
https://primeaudio.org/hifi-boy-dream-earbud-review-follow-the-dream/


----------



## Makahl (Jun 24, 2018)

Looking forward to reading some review or impressions about Xiaomi Pro 2 (QTEJ03JY). I've been skipping Xiaomis hype since Piston 2 and apparently, even Pro HD wasn't better than new KZs. But this model with graphene DD looks promising and I loved its design.


----------



## skajohyros

1clearhead said:


> Unfortunately, I never got around in buying the ZS6, since the majority of owners had placed the ZS6 as sibilant and spikey (at around 10kz, maybe?). But, after buying the KZ ZS5 (v1), I never gave the ZS6 some thought in getting one. But, since I do own both the ZS5 and ED16, the ED16 just outperforms them with much better coherency and transparency, but resolution is about the same. My personal experience with the ED16 is that it basically doesn't need any MOD at all for what it's worth. To my ears, there is no sibilant or harshness, whatsoever. They are just brilliant and balanced from end to end!



Do you love the zs5v1 in general. Do you like its wide holographic soundstage and how does the ed16 compare in this respect.
Cheers


----------



## Zerohour88

Makahl said:


> Looking forward to reading some review or impressions about Xiaomi Pro 2 (QTEJ03JY). I've been skipping Xiaomis hype since Piston 2 and apparently, even Pro HD wasn't better than new KZs. But this model with graphene DD looks promising and I loved its design.



Its somehow unbelievably cheap, so kinda wondering on the graphene claims. Almost pulled the trigger (just $16), but then I remember the guy who recommended it to me also burned me on hype before, so gonna wait for impressions.


----------



## Slater (Jun 24, 2018)

Makahl said:


> Looking forward to reading some review or impressions about Xiaomi Pro 2 (QTEJ03JY). I've been skipping Xiaomis hype since Piston 2 and apparently, even Pro HD wasn't better than new KZs. But this model with graphene DD looks promising and I loved its design.



Pro HD had a graphene driver also (except it was a dual dynamic driver).

The 2 biggest problems with the Pro HD were sibilance and the need for a bit more sub bass (in many people’s opinion). Other than that they were quite good. But a lot of KZs have those same issues.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Zerohour88 said:


> Its somehow unbelievably cheap, so kinda wondering on the graphene claims. Almost pulled the trigger (just $16), but then I remember the guy who recommended it to me also burned me on hype before, so gonna wait for impressions.




You can add some graphene dust to any plastic mix and call it graphene, ain't that expensive. Doesn't mean it's the same material with others who took more time to research and develop a material with the right properties.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Pro HD had a graphene driver also (except it was a dual dynamic driver).
> 
> The 2 biggest problems with the Pro HD were sibilance and the need for a bit more sub bass (in many people’s opinion). Other than that they were quite good. But a lot of KZs have those same issues.



technically this new one have a "graphene dual diaphragm", but since it doesn't look like the traditional dual-DD, maybe its just market-speak.



HerrXRDS said:


> You can add some graphene dust to any plastic mix and call it graphene, ain't that expensive. Doesn't mean it's the same material with others who took more time to research and develop a material with the right properties.



hence my worries

though I will say, maybe I misspoke on the cheaper part, its more or less the same price as the Pro HD on release. And its Xiaomi, they're known for releasing super cheap products with great specs. Almost like Meizu.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 24, 2018)

Slater said:


> Pro HD had a graphene driver also (except it was a dual dynamic driver).
> 
> The 2 biggest problems with the Pro HD were sibilance and the need for a bit more sub bass (in many people’s opinion). Other than that they were quite good. But a lot of KZs have those same issues.


I have the Pro HD and the MI IV and wished I liked them...they are so beautiful and well made...but I find either unbalanced and not homogenous enough sounding. My Xiaomi favourite are the Piston III, which are amazingly coherent sounding - and also liked by many "audiophiles" (I am cautious with such labels). Holding back on the Pro 2 until the reviews come in...

Did the Piston III ever get their deserved attention?


----------



## ChiFisntWrong

Otto Motor said:


> I have the Pro HD and the MI IV and wished I liked them...they are so beautiful and well made...but I find either unbalanced and not homogenous enough sounding. My Xiaomi favourite are the Piston III, which are amazingly coherent sounding - and also liked by many "audiophiles" (I am cautious with such labels). Holding back on the Pro 2 until the reviews come in...
> 
> Did the Piston III ever get their deserved attention?



Have you tried covering the front vent of your Pro HD? https://audiobudget.com/product/Xiaomi/MiInEarProHD

People have been reporting it's like night and day regarding bass (also the FR graph).


----------



## Adide

ChiFisntWrong said:


> Have you tried covering the front vent of your Pro HD? https://audiobudget.com/product/Xiaomi/MiInEarProHD
> 
> People have been reporting it's like night and day regarding bass (also the FR graph).



I did that for my wife's Pro HD (previoulsy mine) and I can attest that for my ears it is like night and day.
I've used scotch tape for closing and punctured a tiny hole with a needle to prevent flex.

They transformed from unnaturally obnoxious bright to life-like tonality while keeping detailed trebble, actually a pretty good timbre eventually.

A must do for Pro HD after me. Big tuning mistake on their part.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 24, 2018)

ChiFisntWrong said:


> Have you tried covering the front vent of your Pro HD? https://audiobudget.com/product/Xiaomi/MiInEarProHD
> 
> People have been reporting it's like night and day regarding bass (also the FR graph).


Yes, I have taped the vent off but that's not the issue. In fact do I generally prefer less bass (more realistic). I just find that the two drivers don't harmonize very well. There is nothing obviously wrong with it and the timbre is good...it also only received lukewarm reviews.

But since these two iems are mentioned, I take them out for a spin...


----------



## thejoker13

I've been keeping my eyes out for impressions of the new line of Toneking premium iem's, like the T3, T4, TS5, and their flagships the T66s and T88k's. So far I haven't been able to find anything out about them, and make me feel comfortable to spend the money blind on the flagships. I have the Toneking nine tails and absolutely love them, so their new iem's have me extremely interested. I finally decided to take the plunge on the T4's to try them myself and get a glimpse into the new line. The T4's use quad driver Knowles  BA's (composite 30265 for bass and  composite 30017 for the highs). I can't wait to receive them and will share my impressions for anyone curious about these iems. The T4's are basically the baby brother of the T88k because the flagship uses 8 drivers, just doubling the 30265 and 30017 Knowles drivers used in the T4, so I think I'll get a good glimpse.


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> I've been keeping my eyes out for impressions of the new line of Toneking premium iem's, like the T3, T4, TS5, and their flagships the T66s and T88k's. So far I haven't been able to find anything out about them, and make me feel comfortable to spend the money blind on the flagships. I have the Toneking nine tails and absolutely love them, so their new iem's have me extremely interested. I finally decided to take the plunge on the T4's to try them myself and get a glimpse into the new line. The T4's use quad driver Knowles  BA's (composite 30265 for bass and  composite 30017 for the highs). I can't wait to receive them and will share my impressions for anyone curious about these iems. The T4's are basically the baby brother of the T88k because the flagship uses 8 drivers, just doubling the 30265 and 30017 Knowles drivers used in the T4, so I think I'll get a good glimpse.


Excellent! Eagerly awaiting your feedback on the T4


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> hence my worries



Good points. The differences are important distinctions.

Basically, all companies that have been selling “graphene” drivers are just using a spray coating (or possibly bonded layer) of graphene (usually on a Mylar diaphragm).

That doesn’t mean it’s bad, and they often do outperform non most run of the mill drivers (ie non graphene-sprayed drivers).

There is only ONE company, Ora, that has a developed a *true*, pure graphene diaphragm. Their headphone isn’t out yet, but is supposed to be out this summer.

The BIG problem - the one I worry about - is going to happen later. Ora is working on licensing their graphene technology to other companies to use to make their own drivers. Once this happens, we will benefit from other companies having their own “true graphene” drivers. The issue will be all of confusion over the term. Basically lots of companies will be advertising “graphene drivers”, but some will be using graphene coatings and others will be using true (pure) graphene. The term will be overused in marketing, and which type of driver an IEM or headphone uses will become obfuscated. Physical examination of the driver is not always possible.

So basically, it’s easy to know right now because no one has true graphene. In 2 years, dozens of companies will be throwing around the term, creating hype, and it will be very difficult to know who is using what type.


----------



## Live with Sound (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi all,

My Musicmaker Toneking Tk13 broke. A damn shame, they were about the best audio for $120 I ever spent. However, that's almost 2 years ago. I'm wondering what's new in the Chinese IEM scene. Preferably with a changeable cable, but I'm willing to consider without if you can open it up and fix it like that. Budget is about the same, up to $150.

As for what I listen to. Everything, except classical. If you'd ask me what's most important to me, it's probably mids. And great separation and micro details always makes me happy.

Going to do more research soon but I've been so incredibly busy I'm hoping for support. Take care everyone and have a great day.


----------



## snip3r77

Live with Sound said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Musicmaker Toneking Tk12 broke. A damn shame, they were about the best audio for $120 I ever spent. However, that's almost 2 years ago. I'm wondering what's new in the Chinese IEM scene. Preferably with a changeable cable, but I'm willing to consider without if you can open it up and fix it like that. Budget is about the same, up to $150.
> 
> ...


Just go for broke, perhaps the hk6


----------



## Live with Sound

snip3r77 said:


> Just go for broke, perhaps the hk6



Appreciate your reply. Don't lure me into this. I'll buy them and my life will suffer. I can't afford them at this time.

But I noticed there used to be a head-fi discount on the website? Does that still apply? Can you tell me your experience with them.

You've got me all curious now. Might just get them. I've never had anything over 3 drivers. Kinda curious.


----------



## Live with Sound

snip3r77 said:


> Just go for broke, perhaps the hk6



I've already mentally prepared myself for buying them now. Jesus. Hahaha.

Do you know about this bonus code?


----------



## snip3r77

Live with Sound said:


> I've already mentally prepared myself for buying them now. Jesus. Hahaha.
> 
> Do you know about this bonus code?



Just put a remark during purchase. 
*Don't pay first, the seller will adjust*


----------



## Live with Sound

snip3r77 said:


> Just put a remark during purchase.
> *Don't pay first, the seller will adjust*


Thank you. I've managed to contain my emotions once I noticed that there aren't too many reviews around and it seems that the HK5 model has been receiving poor reviews. Which IEMS do you have experience with?

(Still prefer around $120 but will go up to 200 it seems)


----------



## crabdog

Live with Sound said:


> Thank you. I've managed to contain my emotions once I noticed that there aren't too many reviews around and it seems that the HK5 model has been receiving poor reviews. Which IEMS do you have experience with?
> 
> (Still prefer around $120 but will go up to 200 it seems)


You can't go wrong with the Hifi Boy OS V3.


----------



## superuser1

I'd really appreciate some recommendations regarding wide bore tips please for a 5mm nozzle. Thanks


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Slater said:


> The BIG problem - the one I worry about - is going to happen later. Ora is working on licensing their graphene technology to other companies to use to make their own drivers. Once this happens, we will benefit from other companies having their own “true graphene” drivers. The issue will be all of confusion over the term. Basically lots of companies will be advertising “graphene drivers”, but some will be using graphene coatings and others will be using true (pure) graphene. The term will be overused in marketing, and which type of driver an IEM or headphone uses will become obfuscated. Physical examination of the driver is not always possible.



I'm afraid the "true graphene" or "graphene coating" itself is not a guarantee for "best" sound quality. We should judge the IEMs not by the material they're made of but rather how they sound. 
.


----------



## Dexter22

Is it really 'Tin Audio' or 'Zinn Audio'?


----------



## Slater

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> I'm afraid the "true graphene" or "graphene coating" itself is not a guarantee for "best" sound quality. We should judge the IEMs not by the material they're made of but rather how they sound.
> .



Yup, truer words have never been spoken.

Diaphragm material is just 1 small piece in the design. There's many other factors that have to go into driver engineering and tuning. The end result is all that matters.


----------



## 1clearhead

skajohyros said:


> Do you love the zs5v1 in general. Do you like its wide holographic soundstage and how does the ed16 compare in this respect.
> Cheers


They almost play identical in this sense, but the ED16 surrounds you with better definition. And, even though vocal sounds thicker, and slightly warmer on the ZS5, the ED16 sounds more organic, luscious with better transparency while maintaining the same holographic soundstage, image and field. It is really hard to find any fault on the ED16, besides its' detachable cables, which is just average.


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> It is really hard to find any fault on the ED16, besides its' detachable cables, which is just average.



I posted this photo in another thread so you might not have seen it.  I changed the cable on the ED16 and find it much nicer like this...including the fit.  This is the current stock cable for the ZS10, ZSA and ES4. 

I hated the cable that came with the ED16.  I don't know why they did not use this one.  It does not have to be a straight connector like on the rubbery cable... in fact this one works better for me.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Alpha&Delta D3 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/alpha-delta-d3-smooth-and-fun.html


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 26, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I posted this photo in another thread so you might not have seen it.  I changed the cable on the ED16 and find it much nicer like this...including the fit.  This is the current stock cable for the ZS10, ZSA and ES4.
> 
> I hated the cable that came with the ED16.  I don't know why they did not use this one.  It does not have to be a straight connector like on the rubbery cable... in fact this one works better for me.


Rumour has it that Knowledge Zenith *stopped production of the ED16* owing to poor sales in Asia...which is hard to understand looking at western forums, e.g. https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear

My *TRN V60 replacement* is on its way in the meantime. Check yours.

As to "upgrade" cables...have the drawer full of them following the last sale. Always good to have a stash of everything...also tips.


----------



## skajohyros (Jun 25, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> They almost play identical in this sense, but the ED16 surrounds you with better definition. And, even though vocal sounds thicker, and slightly warmer on the ZS5, the ED16 sounds more organic, luscious with better transparency while maintaining the same holographic soundstage, image and field. It is really hard to find any fault on the ED16, besides its' detachable cables, which is just average.



Very tempting indeed. Since the zs5v1 I've bought the zs6 and edr2, both of which didn't impress me that much. Time to test the waters again.
p.s. which sounds better? Black or blue?


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Rumour has it that Knowledge Zenith *stopped production of the ED16* owing to poor sales in Asia. ..which is hard to understand looking at western forums, e.g. https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear



I can't read that site but I was surprised to see a photo of the Sunorm SE-950.  I can't read it though so I have no idea if they recommended or not.  I recently acquired them in a very strange way.   

We were cleaning out a huge pile of iem boxes that my husband had stashed behind his monitor.  Had to open them all to make sure there were no tips or cables inside.  When he opened the last box on the very bottom there were iems inside..the Sunorm SE-950!  Long forgotten.  He checked his orders and found they had been ordered 15 months ago!  

He said I was welcome to them... that he had been uable to get a fit so had just put them back in the box.  So they are MY iems now!  They even have a removable MMCX cable which curves around my ear well.  I really enjoy them and wonder if anyone else has tried them or has any impressions.  

Mine is the wine red.


----------



## mbwilson111

skajohyros said:


> Very tempting indeed. Since the zs5v1 I've bought the zs6 and edr2, both of which didn't impress me that much. Time to test the waters again.
> p.s. which sounds better? Black or blue?



Haha.   My translucent black one sounds great and you saw the picture   If you have blue eyes, get the blue


----------



## GrassFed

skajohyros said:


> p.s. which sounds better? Black or blue?


from my extensive experience using silver and white earbuds, black sounds darker while blue sounds a little sad


----------



## Otto Motor

Coming soon...my take on the Tinaudio T1. And, folks, if you want to see my T1 in a tree, you have to push the spoiler button...too much scrolling otherwise.


Spoiler: T1 in a tree


----------



## skajohyros

No help from you guys and girls. No help from my kid(black) nor my wife (blue).


----------



## mbwilson111

skajohyros said:


> No help from you guys and girls. No help from my kid(black) nor my wife (blue).



Get them both and see which sounds best


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Coming soon...my take on the Tinaudio T1. And, folks, if you want to see my T1 in a tree, you have to push the spoiler button...too much scrolling otherwise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: T1 in a tree



Nice warm day Otto.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Rumour has it that Knowledge Zenith *stopped production of the ED16* owing to poor sales in Asia...which is hard to understand looking at western forums, e.g. https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear
> 
> My *TRN V60 replacement* is on their way in the meantime. Check yours.
> 
> As to "upgrade" cables...have the drawer full of them following the last sale. Always good to have a stash of everything...also tips.



So ED16 sounds like they're going to be the next ZS5 v1?

Production stops because of poor reception. Then after they are all gone, a resurgence in the future makes them as rare as Atlantis.


----------



## umairahsan

Hello guys. I want to know if FiiO FH1 is worth buying. And how much better or worse they are in comparison to Tin Audio T2 and Revonext QT2?


----------



## snip3r77

umairahsan said:


> Hello guys. I want to know if FiiO FH1 is worth buying. And how much better or worse they are in comparison to Tin Audio T2 and Revonext QT2?


You'd be happy with t2 or qt2


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Say hi to the new Kinera IDUN: https://www.headfonia.com/review-kinera-idun-compensated/


----------



## chechu21 (Jun 26, 2018)

Guys, what are the best fun sound signature chifis actually? 50 bucks max. Thanks!


----------



## SiggyFraud

chechu21 said:


> Guys, what are the best fun sound signature chifis actually? Thanks!


I'd go with TRN V20.


----------



## chechu21

SiggyFraud said:


> I'd go with TRN V20.


50 bucks max?


----------



## SiggyFraud

chechu21 said:


> 50 bucks max?


Actually you can get them for as low as 13,54.
http://s.aliexpress.com/f22yqeue?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## RolledOff

chechu21 said:


> Guys, what are the best fun sound signature chifis actually? 50 bucks max. Thanks!


if you're a basshead, get Zhiyin Z5000 for $48


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

chechu21 said:


> Guys, what are the best fun sound signature chifis actually? 50 bucks max. Thanks!



ARTISTE DC1


----------



## HuoYuanJia

HuoYuanJia said:


> Anybody heard of Moon Drop（水月雨）before?
> They have a CIEM called Blessing and it looks _very_ promising!
> 
> It's a hybrid in a three-way design with a dynamic driver for bass and 4 BA receivers: 2x mid-high and 2x ultra high.
> ...


I couldn't get my hand on the Blessing yet, but I have their Kanas Pro Edition and Liebesleid right here.
So far this is a very promising company. Build quality and packaging is quite good. I like the cables.

The Kanas got me hooked already. It's a neutral-tuned IEM with a single dynamic driver that has amazing speed. Midrange is neutral-ish, but the low-end has a boost in the sub bass. The treble is a bit softer around the sibilance area and picks up at 10+ kHz for some added detail. I can imagine this one is far less warm and bassy than most people are used to from a dynamic IEM.

The Liebesleid is... well, an earphone. My experience in this regard is not so big. I have the VE Monk and I used to own a Yuin PK2 but this is not the type of earphone I usually spend lots of money on. Sounds neutral but has no bass impact. Just what you'd expect from this type of design...


----------



## chinmie

HuoYuanJia said:


> I couldn't get my hand on the Blessing yet, but I have their Kanas Pro Edition and Liebesleid right here.
> So far this is a very promising company. Build quality and packaging is quite good. I like the cables.
> 
> The Kanas got me hooked already. It's a neutral-tuned IEM with a single dynamic driver that has amazing speed. Midrange is neutral-ish, but the low-end has a boost in the sub bass. The treble is a bit softer around the sibilance area and picks up at 10+ kHz for some added detail. I can imagine this one is far less warm and bassy than most people are used to from a dynamic IEM.
> ...



I like the regular Kanas with the Kanas Pro cable better than the Kanas Pro. The Kanas Pro is a bit soft sounding compared to the punchy Kanas. Swapping the cable the Kanas will stay punchy with more relaxed headroom, so it sounds more open


----------



## mbwilson111

chechu21 said:


> Guys, what are the best fun sound signature chifis actually? 50 bucks max. Thanks!





SiggyFraud said:


> I'd go with TRN V20.



I love mine.  Some people have mentioned issues with the fit but it is fine for me.



OopsWrongPlanet said:


> ARTISTE DC1



Another excellent choice.  Especially good if you don't want to wear the cable around your ear. 

I first found out about the DC1 in the trinity thread and there has been quite a bit of praise for it.

Some impressions start here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...ull-hybrid-iem.796729/page-1622#post-14298867

more talk about it on the next pages including a photo that I posted

To be honest, technology has advanced to the point where there are many enjoyable iems below $50... often well below.  Pick one you like the look of... search headfi for comments and go for it.


----------



## oneula

mbwilson111 said:


> I love mine.  Some people have mentioned issues with the fit but it is fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how do the ARTISTE DC1 compare to the SUPERLUX HD381Fs ?
the ARTISTE DC1 uses a ceramic versus a plastic housing on the HD381Fs


----------



## mbwilson111

oneula said:


> how do the ARTISTE DC1 compare to the SUPERLUX HD381Fs ?
> the ARTISTE DC1 uses a ceramic versus a plastic housing on the HD381Fs



I don't have the Superlux HD381F.  All my gear is listed in my profile.

The Artiste DC1 has a metal housing .  One of the drivers is ceramic....Dual unit(13mm moving coil + Φ12mm ceramic)

Here is a photo.


----------



## loomisjohnson

herewith my thoughts on the hisenior b5+, a 5ba unit which costs $100-160 based on shell and cable:

1. packaging and accessories are rudimentary--this is scarcely the orgiastic unboxing experience of say, rha or trinity--the earpieces arrive in a plastic bag with the cable and a variety of tips.

2. the stock memory cable is maddeningly inflexible and awkward to use; odd-angled nozzles make fit a bit finicky, although comfort is good and isolation above-average.

3. build is unflashy but solid, with good quality acrylics. the clear, logo-less unit (which i bought) looks like a diy project and is singularly unattractive; the black and red/blue units seem more attractive.

4. as noted by hungrypanda, the b5 is extremely tip-sensitive--foams flatten the presentation and remove the already dialed-down bass, while shallow, larger silicons seem to provide the best seal and detail level.

5. their seeming high sensitivity notwithstanding, the b5 benefits greatly from amping and will sound anemic from lower-power sources.

6. soundwise, these are slightly bright, energetic and neutrally-tuned with some emphasis on a very extended highend. note texture is about average. these lack much subbass impact or depth, although midbass is well-chiseled and quick; i keep thinking these would have been better tuned with a more visceral lowend. mids are forward and extremely clear; vocals and strings sound very natural and engaging. highs are sparkly and very detailed, free of shrillness and siblilance; drums and cymbals sound especially lifelike. as a result, these are quite unforgiving of poor-quality recordings--nothing is smoothed over and bad productions sound bad.

7. soundstage is very wide, albeit with limited height; stereo separation and instrument placement are very precise. these do not congest in complex passages and tend to sound their best with orchestral, jazz or acoustic fare and not as engaging with heaviosity.

8. compared to my previous $100 benchmark, the it01, the b5 is less expansive-sounding, bassy and physical, but much more transparent and detailed at the treble spectrum--the it01 sound blunter and less revealing in comparison. compared to their obvious target, the ue900s ($350, but often available for $179), the b5 is more energetic, brighter and presents more highend shimmer and detail; the ue900s has more bass depth, a more holographic stage and is less colored overall; the ue900s is overall superior in the sense of being a more precise reproduction of the music, though not necessarily more enjoyable.  the shure se535 likewise has a bigger stage, much more bass quantity and richer mids, but is otherwise inferior to the b5 in every sense, with comparatively monotonic low end and less treble detail.

9. these are clearly tuned to mimic the flat, revealing presentation of "audiophile" ciems, and on such terms they do very well. i'd like them more with a bit more oomph, but am still fiddling with source/tips and will update as warranted.

(also posted on the discovery thread). thanks for reading.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 27, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> herewith my thoughts on the hisenior b5+, a 5ba unit which costs $100-160 based on shell and cable:
> 
> 1. packaging and accessories are rudimentary--this is scarcely the orgiastic unboxing experience of say, rha or trinity--the earpieces arrive in a plastic bag with the cable and a variety of tips.
> 
> ...




Your impressions and feedback are thoroughly appreciated here. 
The B5+ sounds like a more refined UiiSii Hi-905. 

I'm conflicted; trying to determine whether or not I should put the $120 toward a brighter leaning DAP or if I should just pick up the B5+.

Taking the semi-customization into account, the question is....

 "do you think your money would have been better spent elsewhere?"




 


Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## loomisjohnson (Jun 27, 2018)

DocHoliday said:


> Your impressions and feedback are thoroughly appreciated here.
> The B5+ sounds like a more refined UiiSii Hi-905.
> 
> I'm conflicted; trying to determine whether or not I should put the $120 toward a brighter leaning DAP or if I should just pick up the B5+.
> ...


doc, if you're not an edm person and you're listening to hirez files through a good source you'll be pleased with the b5+.  i also saw someone listing a ue900s  here for $100, which i'd be very tempted by--it's somewhat more forgiving and has a tad more oomph.


----------



## Zerohour88

loomisjohnson said:


> herewith my thoughts on the hisenior b5+, a 5ba unit which costs $100-160 based on shell and cable:
> 
> 1. packaging and accessories are rudimentary--this is scarcely the orgiastic unboxing experience of say, rha or trinity--the earpieces arrive in a plastic bag with the cable and a variety of tips.
> 
> ...



considering their roots of making CIEMs for performers, that's quite good. 

based on the feedback from their customer, I guess enough people commented on wanting more low-end that they came out with the newer 1+6 model.


----------



## APC01

II'm looking for a true wireless IEM (similar to qcy q29)) around 40-50 € maximum. What can you advise me?

Thank you


----------



## Slater (Jun 27, 2018)

APC01 said:


> II'm looking for a true wireless IEM (similar to qcy q29)) around 40-50 € maximum. What can you advise me?
> 
> Thank you



You can do whatever you want, but every one of those I’ve ever owned, borrowed, or demoed has been a flaky POS, or it sounded like crap. The technology just isn’t quite there yet.

Obviously Apple has it figured out with the AirPods, so it is possible. I just think everyone else needs more time to catch up to a reliable and good sounding solution.

Although I have never heard it, I did see that Meizu just released one. They make awesome quality stuff, that always sounds good to boot. Meizu’s build quality easily rivals Apple and Xiaomi.

I would check the Meizu version out if it was me (or wait for Xiaomi to release a full wireless earphone).


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks! 





loomisjohnson said:


> doc, if you're not an edm person and you're listening to hirez files through a good source you'll be pleased with the b5+.  i also saw someone listing a ue900s  here for $100, which i'd be very tempted by--it's somewhat more forgiving and has a tad more oomph.




I'm a huge EDM (classic trance, progressive house and chillout) fan but from time to time I need a little Bach or Ella.



Spoiler


----------



## groucho69

Doomed to repeat?


----------



## Wiljen

APC01 said:


> II'm looking for a true wireless IEM (similar to qcy q29)) around 40-50 € maximum. What can you advise me?
> 
> Thank you



I was impressed with the SmartOMI Ace when I reviewed them.  Tiny, comfortable, decent battery, good connectivity, and well put together for $50 with an additional 15% off if you bought through their website.


----------



## Slater

Hey Tin Audio T2 is owners, how do you prefer to wear your T2s? Up or down?

They can be worn either way, but I find the comfort better when worn up and the earpieces swapped L/R (but the cables plugged in with the correct channels).

I’m curious how the majority of you wear yours.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 27, 2018)

I have two pairs of T2 and wear one up and the other one down. In bed, I use the down ones [easier to handle], and the up ones outside the house [better hold].


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 27, 2018)

Canadians, last chance to order these on sale (British design but Made in China)...they are goooood:
https://goo.gl/8Q6tcF


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> Hey Tin Audio T2 is owners, how do you prefer to wear your T2s? Up or down?
> 
> They can be worn either way, but I find the comfort better when worn up and the earpieces swapped L/R (but the cables plugged in with the correct channels).
> 
> I’m curious how the majority of you wear yours.


Up for me


----------



## APC01

thanks


----------



## themindfreak

Nicehck DT300 came in today. Simplest description would be warm but not too bad.


----------



## loomisjohnson

DocHoliday said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I'm a huge EDM (classic trance, progressive house and chillout) fan but from time to time I need a little Bach or Ella.



because they're outside my typical sound profile, i'm not yet familiar enough with the b5 to give you an unqualified recommendation--you can pm me if you want to try em.


----------



## rayliam80

Slater said:


> Hey Tin Audio T2 is owners, how do you prefer to wear your T2s? Up or down?
> 
> They can be worn either way, but I find the comfort better when worn up and the earpieces swapped L/R (but the cables plugged in with the correct channels).
> 
> I’m curious how the majority of you wear yours.



I wear mine up. I got a thicker MMXC upgrade cable for it finally and I'll be spending more time with it from now on. Auvio tips working out well too but might flip-flop between those and KZ Starlines.


----------



## APC01

Wiljen said:


> I was impressed with the SmartOMI Ace when I reviewed them.  Tiny, comfortable, decent battery, good connectivity, and well put together for $50 with an additional 15% off if you bought through their website.


Thanks. Can you put the link?


----------



## Wiljen

APC01 said:


> Thanks. Can you put the link?



memory serves it was just smartomi.com


----------



## Ukedone

Slater said:


> Hey Tin Audio T2 is owners, how do you prefer to wear your T2s? Up or down?
> 
> They can be worn either way, but I find the comfort better when worn up and the earpieces swapped L/R (but the cables plugged in with the correct channels).
> 
> I’m curious how the majority of you wear yours.



Also my preference! Always wear them that way. Currently using them with the IT-01 cable and IT-01 grayish wide bore tips, and they sound great (a bit bassier than with stock cable and to my ears better than any of the provided stock tips, without losing any detail).


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 28, 2018)

Here my take on the Tinaudio T1. And folks, if you want to see them in the Canadian Rocky Mountains, you have to click the Spoiler button...saves scrolling...



Spoiler: T1 in the Canadian Rockies


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> And folks, if you want to see them in the Canadian Rocky Mountains, you have to click the Spoiler button



I clicked... wow... looks awesome in the mountains.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Here my take on the Tinaudio T1.



Nice review.  My T1 has landed in the UK.  Should be here for the weekend if the postal system cooperates.  I know I will love it.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Nice review.  My T1 has landed in the UK.  Should be here for the weekend if the postal system cooperates.  I know I will love it.


Amazingly fast.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 28, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Amazingly fast.



I know... ordered Monday.  Shipped Tues.  Arrived in Uk Thursday... and seems to be out of customs and in the postal system now.

The first thing I ever ordered from Aliexpress took about 5 weeks.  Ordered a few more things during that time and then one day they all came at once....lol.  That was overwhelming.


----------



## audio123

TFZ Queen Review


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 29, 2018)

Ooops...I just wanted to draw your attention to this (former) killer deal of a storage box...I ordered 5 yesterday at $0.98 including free expedited shipping to Canada...but it was too good to be true and the seller pulled it. This is a great box for "monsters" such as the ZS10 and KEF M200. Soft plastic and well padded inside....got one already.

Sorry, only after posting it here I saw the note of "non-availability".



Spoiler: Too good to be true deal


----------



## CoiL

audio123 said:


> TFZ Queen Review


Glad I didn`t wait for it as reading comparison against IT01 confirmed my right choice.


----------



## stryed

CoiL said:


> Glad I didn`t wait for it as reading comparison against IT01 confirmed my right choice.



I just wish the  IT01 had slightly more soundstage. It's pretty good but the KZ5v2 I have surrounds me from afar. It's still there and better than my other IEMs, emersive but heavy like you are on the front seat of a intimate audience, which isn't necessariliy a bad thing, it's heavier on the ears.  
PS: still my most enjoyable IEMs.


----------



## audio123

CoiL said:


> Glad I didn`t wait for it as reading comparison against IT01 confirmed my right choice.


Glad the review helps. Cheers!


----------



## APC01 (Jun 30, 2018)

A good store with a good price to buy Tin Audio T2?

There is a newest (2018) and a old version of Tin Audio T2?


https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-DJ/1825606_32828514347.html?isOrigTitle=true

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...nal/1922340_32830491455.html?isOrigTitle=true

Open links  like a new tab

this are the same tin audio t2?

best regards


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 30, 2018)

APC01 said:


> A good store with a good price to buy Tin Audio T2?
> 
> There is a newest (2018) and a old version of Tin Audio T2?
> 
> ...


Regular price is $49, I got it on sale for $33 from the well-respected NiceHCK store. The store owner helped me with the free exchange of a faulty earpiece after more than 4 months of use...they initially had asked me to send it back to China.

You first link points to the "newer" T2 with the revised cable...the earpieces and sound have not changed. The second link is inconclusive.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Regular price is $49, I got it on sale for $33 from well-respected NiceHCK store. The store owner helped me with the free exchange of a faulty earpiece after more than 4 months of use...they initially had asked me to send it back to China.
> 
> You first link points to the "newer" T2 with the revised cable...the earpieces and sound have not changed. The second link is inconclusive.



Most sellers were long sold out of the original T2 last year. I’d be willing to bet that every one you’d find now is the new one. Maybe a really obscure seller might still have an old pair in their inventory, but it would be 100:1.


----------



## APC01

Otto Motor said:


> Regular price is $49, I got it on sale for $33 from the well-respected NiceHCK store. The store owner helped me with the free exchange of a faulty earpiece after more than 4 months of use...they initially had asked me to send it back to China.
> 
> You first link points to the "newer" T2 with the revised cable...the earpieces and sound have not changed. The second link is inconclusive.




Why The second link is inconclusive?

What does it mean inconclusive?

thanks


----------



## APC01

Slater said:


> Most sellers were long sold out of the original T2 last year. I’d be willing to bet that every one you’d find now is the new one. Maybe a really obscure seller might still have an old pair in their inventory, but it would be 100:1.



A tip for a store?


----------



## HungryPanda

Inconclusive means no claim or truth


----------



## Otto Motor

APC01 said:


> Why The second link is inconclusive?
> 
> What does it mean inconclusive?
> 
> thanks


It means I could not identify the cable unambiguously...old or new.


----------



## Slater (Jun 30, 2018)

APC01 said:


> A tip for a store?



I usually use NiceHCK. 

Also HotFi is good if I’m not in a rush. Because despite them being legit they often take orders (at super low prices) without having stock. I do get the stuff eventually though.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> I usually use HotFi if I’m not in a rush, because despite them being legit they often take orders (at super low prices) without having stock. I do get the stuff eventually though.



I've been enjoying my HotFi HM1 (2016) Hybrid Earphones (2x Dynamic, 2x Knowles 30017 Dual BA) [6 drivers per side], since October, 2016.
And, I've been considering the newer HotFi HM2 (2017) Hybrid Earphones (2x 7mm Dynamic, 2x Knowles 30017 Dual BA, 2x Knowles 29689 BA) [8 drivers per side] - but it is quite a bit more expensive.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-Around/32797925720.html


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 30, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> And, I've been considering the newer HotFi



I have had this one for a couple of months. The Hotfi HM9,  I like it a lot.  6BA per side.  Not nearly as expensive as the one you are looking at but expensive to me.  I have the  purple one.  I did not like the cable.. it was too grabby around my ear so I gave it to my husband and he gave me another that he had.  Probably should have taken the no cable option.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...Y-HIFI-Monitor-DJ-Customized/32817217678.html

The cable I am using.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...stal-Plated-Copper-for-Shure/32830043484.html

adding a photo of mine


----------



## mbwilson111

@DBaldock9 you mentioned your Hotfi HM1 and the HM2 that you are looking at have Knowles drivers.  The listing for my HM9 does not say what they are.


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> I have had this one for a couple of months. The Hotfi HM9,  I like it a lot.  6BA per side.  Not nearly as expensive as the one you are looking at but expensive to me.  I have the  purple one.  I did not like the cable.. it was too grabby around my ear so I gave it to my husband and he gave me another that he had.  Probably should have taken the no cable option.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...Y-HIFI-Monitor-DJ-Customized/32817217678.html
> 
> ...



That's a nice looking copper cable.


----------



## DBaldock9

And, I see that they've got an 8-core cable, with a 2.5mm TRRS plug - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...e-Wire-Single-Crystal-Silver/32841991031.html


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> That's a nice looking copper cable.



I like it... it is comfortable and the copper color looks nice with the purple.



DBaldock9 said:


> And, I see that they've got an 8-core cable, with a 2.5mm TRRS plug - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...e-Wire-Single-Crystal-Silver/32841991031.html



Yes, I think mine is probably their entry level one.  It is perfect for my use.


----------



## superuser1

Guys i need some recommendations for wide bore tips please!!


----------



## Slater

superuser1 said:


> Guys i need some recommendations for wide bore tips please!!



Tennmak Whirlwind/Turbo
KZ Whirlwind/Turbo
Auvio

Also, I believe it’s @DocHoliday who gets these nice smooth looking wide bore tips in different colors. I don’t know what they are from (Beats I think) or where he gets them.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Tennmak Whirlwind/Turbo
> KZ Whirlwind/Turbo
> Auvio
> 
> Also, I believe it’s @DocHoliday who gets these nice smooth looking wide bore tips in different colors. I don’t know what they are from (Beats I think) or where he gets them.



I've ordered these wide bore tips - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...ps-Earbuds-Headphones-Spiral/32641318962.html


----------



## superuser1

@Slater and @DBaldock9 Thanks guys!! appreciate it.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I usually use NiceHCK.
> 
> Also HotFi is good if I’m not in a rush. Because despite them being legit they often take orders (at super low prices) without having stock. I do get the stuff eventually though.


I just realized I have never heard of Hot Fi. How was this possible?


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Tennmak Whirlwind/Turbo
> KZ Whirlwind/Turbo
> Auvio
> 
> Also, I believe it’s @DocHoliday who gets these nice smooth looking wide bore tips in different colors. I don’t know what they are from (Beats I think) or where he gets them.


I am happy with these: 9 pairs in the size of my choice:
https://goo.gl/XRFoix


----------



## crabdog

I've really enjoyed my time with the Dragon 2+ but not sure how many will be willing to spend that much!
https://primeaudio.org/simphonio-dragon-2/


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 1, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I've really enjoyed my time with the Dragon 2+ but not sure how many will be willing to spend that much!
> https://primeaudio.org/simphonio-dragon-2/


Hmm...I once had a "scramble" over pricey earbuds with our own, highly appreciated B9Scrambler. Although I have never listened to expensive earbuds, I don't trust them and am highly prejudiced. This may have marginally to do with a window-dressing company I don't trust (Venture Electronics) headed by an arrogant guy I don't trust. This company produces earbuds in all price categories and with all possible cable configurations...and you cannot distinguish optically or build wise, which model costs $300 and which costs $5.

And this "cheap plastic housings with fancy looking cables" arrangement appears to be a widespread tenor in the elevated earbud category.

One of these expensive VE buds had been compared to the Sennheiser HD600, a perennial favourite and headphone of monstrous dimensions, by one reviewer. According to the *laws of physics*, how can such a small earbud driver by such an "inexperienced" company compete with the mighty Sennheiser in terms of both sheer size (and also quality)?

The second issue is one of fit and efficiency: an earbud blows some of its sound not into one's ear canal but to bystanders...and the sound perception is much improved using the *"Slater Squeeze"*....according to which the buds are rotated by 90 degrees...that works betterl but still showers the other guys in church.

As to cheap earbuds: none of my ChiFi ones in the $10 range are any good (not even with the biggest imagination) and the KZ EDR1/2 are much superior sounding. My old Senns MX560 buds are also lightyears ahead.

The question is: am I doing expensive earbuds injustice are they snake oil?

And now, as unbiased as I am , now I will read your review, dear crabdog...which will surely will be as accurate and informative as ever.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> The second issue is one of fit and efficiency: an earbud blows some of its sound not into one's ear canal but to bystanders...and the sound perception is much improved using the *"Slater Squeeze"*....according to which the buds are rotated by 90 degrees...that works well but still showers the other guys in church.



Now I am picturing you in church wearing a full sized closed headphone

BTW, I have several mid priced buds that I consider to be excellent.  I also like my VE buds... Monk Plus, Monk Lite, Zen Lite.  My Willsound MK1 rev2 is amazing.  I have a Blur Black Panther on the way that I expect to be as good or better... and it has a smaller (probably more comfortable) shell.    I was listening to one of my Monk Plus most of the day yesterday. Yes, I have more than one... there are many colors you know... or there used to be.   Ear canals were a little irritated from spending time trying different tips on a few iems.  Too hot here for headphones.

You should check out the earbuds roundup thread.  Sometimes it is nice to not have tips stuck in the ear.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> Hmm...I once had a "scramble" over pricey earbuds with our own, highly appreciated B9Scrambler. Although I have never listened to expensive earbuds, I don't trust them and am highly prejudiced. This may have marginally to do with a window-dressing company I don't trust (Venture Electronics) headed by an arrogant guy I don't trust. This company produces earbuds in all price categories and with all possible cable configurations...and you cannot distinguish optically or build wise, which model costs $300 and which costs $5.
> 
> And this "cheap plastic housings with fancy looking cables" arrangement appears to be a widespread tenor in the elevated earbud category.
> 
> ...


I dunno man. I also don't have a great deal of experience with earbuds but I can safely say the Dragon 2+ is a step up from all the others I've heard. I was having an amazing time with them last night - meant to listen to a couple of songs from the Slow Dance Society and ended up sitting through the whole album! 

The comfort is okay for me but nothing special. Noise isolation is basically NONE but the payback is the huge soundstage you get in return. 

Why the hefty price tag? I don't know to be honest. Who knows how these companies set their prices - based on R&D, materials and manufacturing costs or do they have a listen and say "crap these sound amazing. I think we can sell this for $300." Maybe one day I'll find out but I can only speculate for now.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 1, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I dunno man. I also don't have a great deal of experience with earbuds but I can safely say the Dragon 2+ is a step up from all the others I've heard. I was having an amazing time with them last night - meant to listen to a couple of songs from the Slow Dance Society and ended up sitting through the whole album!
> 
> The comfort is okay for me but nothing special. Noise isolation is basically NONE but the payback is the huge soundstage you get in return.
> 
> Why the hefty price tag? I don't know to be honest. Who knows how these companies set their prices - based on R&D, materials and manufacturing costs or do they have a listen and say "crap these sound amazing. I think we can sell this for $300." Maybe one day I'll find out but I can only speculate for now.


Yep, B9 pointed out to me that some of these may be "Boutique items" that have small runs and hefty R&D costs. I do understand when mbwilson sometimes prefers buds over deeply inserted tips....I love my apple buds for phone calls. The question is, what is the typical price of an earbud matching an iem sound wise. For example, how much do I have to spend on an earbud to get the sound quality of the ibasso IT01.

And why don't the big guys such as Sennheiser produce expensive buds...Sennheiser scaled theirs down quite a bit.



Spoiler: Headphones in church


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Yep, B9 pointed out to me that some of these may be "Boutique items" that have small runs and hefty R&D costs. I do understand when mbwilson sometimes prefers buds over deeply inserted tips....I love my apple buds for phone calls. The question is, what is the typical price of an earbud matching an iem sound wise. For example, how much do I have to spend on an earbud to get the sound quality of the ibasso IT01.
> 
> And why don't the big guys such as Sennheiser produce expensive buds...Sennheiser scaled theirs down quite a bit.
> 
> ...



I don't recall having such a conversation. Sure you're thinking of the right person?

Imo buds are one of the best headphone styles. Best of both iems and headphones; compact and portable with a great sound stage. I just wish they had more variety in the housings and do something unique and different, like OURART did.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 1, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> I don't recall having such a conversation. Sure you're thinking of the right person?
> 
> Imo buds are one of the best headphone styles. Best of both iems and headphones; compact and portable with a great sound stage. I just wish they had more variety in the housings and do something unique and different, like OURART did.


OK, what is the "must have" if one only goes for only premium earbud?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> OK, what is the "must have" if now only goes for only premium earbud?



Not a clue.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> OK, what is the "must have" if one only goes for only premium earbud?



Please come to this thread and ask that question

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-2173#post-14334774

You will keep the thread going for days....


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 1, 2018)

Aren't we all afraid of the "perfect" earbud/earphone/headphone...which makes all others redundant...and we won't have our biweekly fix anymore of fishing a Chifi parcel out of our mailboxes?

Absolute horror!


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Please come to this thread and ask that question
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-2173#post-14334774
> 
> You will keep the thread going for days....


Done!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 1, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Aren't we all afraid of the "perfect" earbud/earphone/headphone...which makes all others redundant...and we won't have our biweekly fix anymore of fishing a Chifi parcel out of our mailboxes?
> 
> Absolute horror!



I am sure I already have a few that are redundant... but I am not going to say that out loud...

...only a biweekly fix?



Otto Motor said:


> Done!



Now we wait...


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 1, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I am sure I already have a few that are redundant... but I am not going to say that out loud...
> 
> ...only a biweekly fix?
> 
> ...


The earbud thread started rolling. Hope it won't get too crazy...

First responses - the usual mess:

1. If you like this signature and have this budget on the one hand then take A, if you prefer the other signature, the go for B on the other hand etc. etc. I say: *What we need is a one-handed Head-Fier...*

2.  For sure don't get model C. I say: *maybe a bit destructive..*.

I hope Kent won't be sinking underneath sea level because of the massive earphone load.


----------



## SuperLuigi

So what have you tried from chi fi for asian buds?


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> The earbud thread started rolling. Hope it won't get too crazy...
> 
> First responses - the usual mess:
> 
> ...



Don't worry you will get some good ideas.  Just don't make a fast decision.

BTW this is more than a week late but I did listen that night to my Memt T5 pod and the Langsdom F9 that you have.  NO contest.  The T5 is better in every way.  If you want that form factor it may be the best or even the only choice right now.  The T5 fits more comfortably in the ear.  The shape is a bit slimmer and it stays in place better because it has a bit of weight to it being metal.

I tried to photograph the difference but the F9 kept trying to escape... just would not stay in the positions I was putting it in. The T5 is more narrow.  I can push it in a bit closer to my ear drum.  I want to try it with foams as someone suggested.

Click spoiler to see the photos.  



Spoiler


----------



## Otto Motor

My buds:
Joyroom JR-EL117 1200 mm Driver
JOYROOM JR-EL123
Langsdom F9
Headroom MS16
VE Monk Plus
FAAEL 32 ohm earbud

...and the winner is: Sennheiser MX-560


----------



## mbwilson111

@Otto Motor (and anyone who is interested...) I will add one more photo of the Memt T5.  Much easier to photograph by itself as the magnetic ends help it "pose" for the picture  This might give you a better idea of the fit.  There are several colors.  I chose the black...which seems more of a gunmetal to me.


----------



## jant71

Otto Motor said:


> ...and the winner is: Sennheiser MX-560



A solid one and begs the question of what is going on with them. The latest designs were worse and worse outside of/ after the MX375 and they have seemingly stopped making buds altogether.


----------



## luedriver

has anyone tried out the new auglamour f200 iems, yet?

or the new rose north forrest?


----------



## Zerohour88

luedriver said:


> has anyone tried out the new auglamour f200 iems, yet?
> 
> or the new rose north forrest?



I got the Rose North Forest at launch and it was quite bassy mess (mid-bass, that is, so you need to listen at low volumes to appreciate the quite good mids and very good soundstage). Supposedly the more recent batch has the problem fixed, but not gonna order another just for kicks.


----------



## AudioNoob (Jul 2, 2018)

Just got the Tinaudio T2, nice packaging on these. Quick observations:

It comes with large and small bore tips, the large ones accentuate higher mids while the small bore ones taper the highs somewhat.

The included is cable is something else at this price range with a hand assembled and shrunk jack and well formed mmcx connectors (albeit a bit too secure), it's litz braided from end to end. I found the earphones more comfortable to wear them swapped (blue on the right, red on the left) in both over the ear or down configurations, which you can easily do as the cable has the channels stamped on the MMCX connector molding

Overall they are pretty good neutral earphones with decent instrument separation and no sibilance. I would probably characterize them as having a slight U profile with a notch of an uptick in the high-mids, rolling off slightly to the end, and a slight bump in the lows. It has pretty good coherence for a dual dynamic (until you seal the breathing hole)

The tape/reverse tip mod to seal the breathing hole is crazy, these things already have enough bass, the mod feels like putting subwoofers in your ear, and creates hellish driver flex when you get a seal.

The soundstage is pretty ok for IEMs, much better than my other dual-BA/single-BA iems as expected.

Being dual dynamic, it takes a bit more juice than usual to get going, but at least you'll avoid the noise floor of portable devices working at the 65-85% volume range(for an average phone)


----------



## willywill

Sad day, the left speaker on my Ostry KC06 is gone, I have no audio coming out. What is a good replacement nothing bass heavy
This thread move to fast everyday there a new earphone. The KZ ZSA, Kinera Seed those are some that caught my attention what else is out there


----------



## groucho69

willywill said:


> Sad day, the left speaker on my Ostry KC06 is gone, I have no audio coming out. What is a good replacement nothing bass heavy
> This thread move to fast everyday there a new earphone. The KZ ZSA, Kinera Seed those are some that caught my attention what else is out there


----------



## eggnogg (Jul 3, 2018)

New Arrival Original FiiO FH5 hifi Dynamic earphone free Shipping
http://s.aliexpress.com/2EfaaiiM


----------



## Slater (Jul 3, 2018)

Attention TinAudio T2 owners.

I have a PSA and also a sweet mod. So read the whole post for info on each.

*** PSA portion ***

I had a problem with 1 of my T2 today. 1 side went silent; or more accurately, I could just BARELY hear it with the volume cranked up all the way. I decided to look inside the nozzle to see if I could see any problem. What I saw under the nozzle mesh was an odd blue 'wax' (I say wax but I don't really know what it was). Whatever this material is, it was crumbly and waxy and totally clogging up the nozzle. I carefully cleaned out the chunks with a small drill bit and tweezers, and installed new stainless nozzle screens (4.7mm). Low and behold the IEM started working 100% again! I took the nozzle screen off the other side, and it had the same blue wax. I cleaned it out of that side too. I think what happened was this blue 'plug' of material must have loosened and fell on top of the driver, blocking all sound from the driver. Anyways, if this ever happens to you, just look under the nozzle screens and see if the blue goo is clogging up your T2 nozzle.

_BTW, since the blue gunk crumbles apart, you'll want to shine a flashlight down into the nozzle to make sure you got all of the pieces of the blue gunk out._





Here's the nozzle BEFORE I reinstalled new 4.7mm nozzle screens:





*** Mod portion ***

So a cool side effect of cleaning out the above blue alien ear wax goo? The T2's missing sub bass was there all of the sudden! So whatever this blue gunk is, that's what's been filtering out all of the sub bass. So any of you who have been yearning for more sub bass, those waiting for the 'T2 Bass' version, or those that tried to get more bass by covering the front vent with micropore (only to find it bloated the sub bass), then cleaning out all of the blue goo is what you need to do! You'll just need to pick up some 4.7mm nozzle screens from Aliexpress, as the stock ones get mangled up in the process.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Slater said:


> Attention TinAudio T2 owners.
> 
> I have a PSA and also a sweet mod. So read the whole post for info on each.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, Slater! I really wanna try this mod ASAP. Does this blue stuff come with every T2, or is it just something that happened to come loose on yours? I’m curious before I start modding my spare T2s. Also, can you provide a link to the mesh filters?


----------



## Slater (Jul 3, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> Thanks again, Slater! I really wanna try this mod ASAP. Does this blue stuff come with every T2, or is it just something that happened to come loose on yours? I’m curious before I start modding my spare T2s. Also, can you provide a link to the mesh filters?



My T2 were totally stock right from TinAudio. My T2 were no more or less special than anyone else's, so I can see no reason to believe they wouldn't all have the blue gunk under the nozzle screen.

Obviously not everyone's blue gunk will be completely blocking off ALL sound - that was just a fluke, and I have no idea how that happened on 1 of mine. If it wasn't for that problem, I would have never pulled off my nozzle screens to try and fix them!

I still don't understand what exact material the crumbly wax gunk is. It's obviously serving a dampening purpose, but I would love to know if a different material would have been a better choice or at least more reliable/cleaner/more stable (like foam), how exactly it got knocked loose and totally sealed off my driver from making noise, etc. I must admit, I've never seen anything exactly like it in an earphone before. I do think the material itself (and the fact it somehow got knocked loose) is a problem waiting to happen, and I believe it can and will happen to other people.

I also have a feeling, after hearing the difference with and without the gunk, that the 'T2 Bass Edition' TinAudio has in the works will probably be nothing more than not including the blue gunk.

As far as the nozzle filters, this is where I always buy mine:

QTY 20 @ $0.15 each = https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dus...sh-3-8mm-4mm-4-2mm-4-7mm-5mm/32800734441.html
QTY 100 @ $0.07 each = https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dus...-Headphones-shell-steel-mesh/32288422871.html
You can order any mix you wish of different sizes. While the T2 uses 4.7mm, it's not a very commonly used size in my experience.

From what I have run into, the most common sizes are as follows (in order):

4.3mm
4mm
5mm
3.7mm
4.7mm
The screens come on a sheet, like stickers. They have the adhesive already applied. All you do is peel and stick them on (I use tweezers to get them into position on the nozzle, then gently press with a fingertip or soft pencil eraser to get the adhesive to stick evenly).


----------



## luedriver

Zerohour88 said:


> I got the Rose North Forest at launch and it was quite bassy mess (mid-bass, that is, so you need to listen at low volumes to appreciate the quite good mids and very good soundstage). Supposedly the more recent batch has the problem fixed, but not gonna order another just for kicks.



I also bought them, not sure which batch, I like them, but I don't use them too often, I bought them only because of the brand rose and their reputation with mojito, thats also the reason why I am curious about the auglamour f200, as I already have rx-1 and like them, and f200 is a budget iem


----------



## Vin$ent

Interesting, uhmm... design I guess.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-8723-d9967312b0e4,scm-url:1007.13339.99734.0


----------



## menuki (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey guys, I haven't posted anything to this thread yet, but I do actually already own a Chi-Fi IEM, the Hisenior B8, which I'll sell to finance the Hisenior T12, their 12BA per side flagship.

Now I also just ordered these as well:

https://goo.gl/g499zb

These are NiceHCKs flaghship the NICEHCK DZX-14BA, with no reviews on Head-Fi yet.

They have both yet to arrive but I'll post a dedicated review with some comparisons between them. If I still have the Hisenior B8 till then, I might throw them in for comparison as well! 

Also, I went for the 2-Pin version, as I've heard that MMCX might not be as good longevity wise, is that correct? Any answers to that would be helpful! Wanna make sure I choose the right connection type for this kind of beauty.


----------



## mbwilson111

menuki said:


> Now I also just ordered these as well:





menuki said:


> Now I also just ordered these as well:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-New-NICEHCK-DZX-14BA-In-Ear-Earphone-14BA-Drive-Unit-DIY-HIFI-Custom-Made-Monitoring/1825606_32827102025.html
> 
> These are NiceHCKs flaghship the NICEHCK DZX-14BA



Just a tip... for others too... see how your link is sooooo long?  That is because many of these links include some kind of "spam" stuff.  We are meant to remove everything after the .html part.  Everything starting with ?spm

It is in the posting guidelines somewhere... or was.  Apparently it overloads the site somehow? 

I have done it in the quote so you can see.


----------



## menuki

mbwilson111 said:


> Just a tip... for others too... see how your link is sooooo long?  That is because many of these links include some kind of "spam" stuff.  We are meant to remove everything after the .html part.  Everything starting with ?spm
> 
> It is in the posting guidelines somewhere... or was.  Apparently it overloads the site somehow?
> 
> I have done it in the quote so you can see.



Thank you very much for the tip. In this case, I've gone one step further and just used Google URL Shortener, hope it's allowed.


----------



## mbwilson111

menuki said:


> Thank you very much for the tip. In this case, I've gone one step further and just used Google URL Shortener, hope it's allowed.



I have seen those shorter links before and wondered where they came from.  Never heard of Google URL Shortener before.  Something new to learn every day


----------



## smy1

menuki said:


> Hey guys, I haven't posted anything to this thread yet, but I do actually already own a Chi-Fi IEM, the Hisenior B8, which I'll sell to finance the Hisenior T12, their 12BA per side flagship.
> 
> Now I also just ordered these as well:
> 
> ...



I was wondering about those to. Also the 6 and 8 driver version.


----------



## menuki

smy1 said:


> I was wondering about those to. Also the 6 and 8 driver version.



The ones from NiceHCK or Hisenior? I've only had the pleasure to hear the B8 so far, the 8BA per side version from Hisenior. I fell in love instantly and ordering the T12 was a very easy decision. They have my dearest recommendations! Their sound is very balanced and the midrange is unlike anything I've heard before in any IEM so far. 

A further reason why I'm a fan of Hisenior already is the transparency. I know exactly which drivers were built into the B8 or the T12 and he provided me with frequency graphs for every IEMs I requested. Other manufactures sometimes don't mention the BAs used at all, which is why I'd be "paranoid" they were just going to use cheaper non-Knowles/sonion BAs. Not saying they sound bad, but with Knowles and Sonion you know you'll get quality sound. 

Seriously, if you have any questions about the B8 for example, just ask me, or drop Hisenior a message. He'll be able to help you select an IEM to your liking. I easily asked 30 questions, some of which were really far-fetched, but he answered every one of them. This is why I was also easily willing to spend so much money on a Chi-Fi flagship.


----------



## Slater

I have a cool little IEM-related mod I wanted to share.

I have lots of different zippered storage cases, of different shapes and sizes. But I have been looking for something a little bit more stackable and compact. I also wanted something that could stand up to much more abuse, being super tough.

Sure, some people buy large plastic cases with multiple compartments, but I wanted something I could toss in my pocket, or glovebox, backpack, or gym bag.

The zippered cases can also add up, at $1-$1.50 each. Finally, I wanted something nice looking when I gift IEMs to people for something like the KZ EDR1 which comes in a cardboard box.

I found these cool metal screw lid tins. They are available in different sizes and colors, and you can find them with solid lids or even with a small clear window. The prices are as cheap as 1/2 of the zippered cases (ie ~$0.50 each). The price varies depending on the color, size, and if it has a clear lid or not. They stack up nice and neatly, are easy to grab and go, and you can even hold them together with small magnets! You can write on the lid with a Sharpie or make a label or whatever you want.



 

For example, 2oz/60gram cases are plenty roomy enough for all earbuds, as well as IEMs like MEMT X5, T5, KZ ED9, EDR1, EDR2, Rock Zircon, etc. For larger IEMs, like KZ ZS3, ZST, ZS6, ZSR, ZS10, etc you can get larger sizes (100 and 150gram).

You can find them on ebay, Amazon, and Aliexpress by searching for "round metal tins" or similar search terms.

Here's 3 examples of the ones similar to mine:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FY7OGCM/
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/24p...-Tin-For-Ointment-Hand-Cream/32821893134.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lot...-Tin-2oz-Cosmetic-Containers/32727540274.html
I also lined mine with some adhesive-backed velvet I had a roll of. I just traced the appropriately-sized circle with a compass, cut it out, and peeled and stuck it to the underside of the lid and the bottom of the case. Here's what it looks like with the velvet lining and an IEM inside:


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 3, 2018)

This one arrived today just in time for Christmas...

These are interesting: very fluffy, airy, and open sounding, vocals are right there, bass is not rumbly...will have a fun time checking these out in detail.

UPDATE: for my subjective perception, these are fuuuuuuun. Very enjoyable!


----------



## HungryPanda

Ooh a zs7


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> Ooh a zs7


Could have been worse...could have been an ED16 instead !


----------



## Zlivan

Well, I've done some researching, I think they are the same earphones!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 5, 2018)

*KZ ED 16 - I've been waiting for this one*

*Basic Signature:* the ED16 is characterized by a* warm, open, and relaxed sound*.  It tags on where the ZSR left off. The ED16 is effectively a more refined ZSR imo. It is not an evolution of the ZS6 as its second/alternative name "ZS7" implies - it is not as analytical sounding. It has the ZSR cable, even (which has always been fine for me). And the ED16 earpieces are nice and small. Excellent fit for my ears.

*Bass:* prominent, warm, with lots of punch, and well extended to the deeper frequencies, yet it is not overwhelming and does not smudge into the midrange.

*Midrange:* is equally warm and never harsh or sibilant. Vocals are relatively forward...still a bit recessed...and firm (in contrast to the ZS10, for example)...the mids are well executed.

*Treble:* starts rolling off at 4.5 kHz and has a small 10 kHz peak, which does not produce any piercing.

*Altogether now:* Bass, mids, and treble are linked by a glaze that results in an excellent sonic fluidity.

The overall image is big, the soundstage is rather wide and not quite as deep. Spatial presentation is excellent. Instrument separation and layering are good.

I really like the ED16 a lot after having been lukewarm on the ZS10 and (less so) on the ES4. I am very positively surprised and impressed by the ED16. To me, it is the budget KZ hybrid I have been waiting for.

*A clear statement, finally*: here you have it; the ED16 is much superior sounding over its ES4 sibling imo.

*Comparison to the ZSR: *both are similar sounding with the ED16 having a scaled-back and more controlled bass and more forward mids. The ZSR have more depth.

*In summary: *the quality of the ED16 is a viable reason to discontinue this model right after its introduction. *Yes, it has been discontinued* (production was halted on 25th of June according to the blogosphere). Too good in comparison to KZ's more expensive models? Grab it while you can.

*What next on our KZ wish list:* an earphone with the sound like the ED16 and metal housings like the ZS6.

Hey, and if somebody puts in a good word for me I may soon be able to post stuff like this on the KZ thread again.


----------



## 1clearhead

Otto Motor said:


> *KZ ED 16 - I've been waiting for this one*
> 
> *Basic Signature:* the ED16 is characterized by a* warm, open, airy, and effortless sound*.  It tags on where the ZSR left off. The ED16 is effectively a more refined ZSR imo. It is not an evolution of the ZS6 as its second/alternative name "ZS7" implies - it is not as analytical sounding. It has the ZSR cable, even (which has always been fine to me). And the ED16 earpieces are nice and small. Excellent fit for my ears.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 4, 2018)

...probably, KZ didn't know that the ED16 (aka ZS7) was going to be such a hugh "step-up" from the other KZ models!


----------



## smy1

Otto Motor said:


> *KZ ED 16 - I've been waiting for this one*
> 
> *Basic Signature:* the ED16 is characterized by a* warm, open, airy, and effortless sound*.  It tags on where the ZSR left off. The ED16 is effectively a more refined ZSR imo. It is not an evolution of the ZS6 as its second/alternative name "ZS7" implies - it is not as analytical sounding. It has the ZSR cable, even (which has always been fine to me). And the ED16 earpieces are nice and small. Excellent fit for my ears.
> 
> ...



Wait why did they stop making it?


----------



## smy1

menuki said:


> The ones from NiceHCK or Hisenior? I've only had the pleasure to hear the B8 so far, the 8BA per side version from Hisenior. I fell in love instantly and ordering the T12 was a very easy decision. They have my dearest recommendations! Their sound is very balanced and the midrange is unlike anything I've heard before in any IEM so far.
> 
> A further reason why I'm a fan of Hisenior already is the transparency. I know exactly which drivers were built into the B8 or the T12 and he provided me with frequency graphs for every IEMs I requested. Other manufactures sometimes don't mention the BAs used at all, which is why I'd be "paranoid" they were just going to use cheaper non-Knowles/sonion BAs. Not saying they sound bad, but with Knowles and Sonion you know you'll get quality sound.
> 
> Seriously, if you have any questions about the B8 for example, just ask me, or drop Hisenior a message. He'll be able to help you select an IEM to your liking. I easily asked 30 questions, some of which were really far-fetched, but he answered every one of them. This is why I was also easily willing to spend so much money on a Chi-Fi flagship.



I was taking about the HCK version. And that’s nice to know


----------



## demo-to (Jul 4, 2018)

menuki said:


> Hey guys, I haven't posted anything to this thread yet, but I do actually already own a Chi-Fi IEM, the Hisenior B8, which I'll sell to finance the Hisenior T12, their 12BA per side flagship.
> 
> Now I also just ordered these as well:
> 
> ...


I am very curious about your dedicated reviews and especially whether you can report of a mid bass humped house sound of NiceHCK.
I have the NiceHCK HK6 for a few days now and I can attest build quality and appearance are very good. MMCX connection is solid. I have not doubt this will last for a long time.

dsnuts both reviews on the HK6 and DZ12 made me purchasing the *HK6*.

The HK6 is still in the burn process which I did not do on my purchases for a long time but his special recommendation for this step convinced me. Well, believe it or not I already make out some positive changes by online comparing to my Rose Mini6. The sound turned from kind of muffled into a clearer manner.
I hear the HK6 with InAirs foam tips and still the detail retrieval is really excellent. That is why I like the HK6 in general although the mid bass lift (kinda NiceHCK house sound???) and a coloration especially in the highs / upper mids are not to my liking. Strings do not sound natural to my ears.

Will see if there will occur any more improvements by (brain) burn in.
But so far I am impressed with what NiceHCK is able to offer.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 4, 2018)

Here some pics: this one shows the ZSR, ES4, and ED16 (from left to right) and also a famous ear(phone reviewer). A physical comparison of ZSR and ED16 is behind the spoiler.


Spoiler: More pictures


----------



## menuki

Otto Motor said:


> Here some pics: this one shows the ZSR, ES4, and ED26 (from left to right) and also a famous ear(phone reviewer). A physical comparison of ZSR and ED16 is behind the spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More pictures



Kitty!!!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 4, 2018)

smy1 said:


> Wait why did they stop making it?


First, I got confirmation by Jim NiceHCK that Knowledge Zenith really stopped production of the ED16. Allegedly, it didn't sell well in China. I think, it is just too good in comparison with their more expensive ZS10. One of the dealers has reportedly a stash of 200 left, therefore no panic.

Soon, it will be a collectors' item like the ZS5 v1.

Considering that KZ only started issuing hybrids less than two years ago, they have come a long way.


----------



## SuperLuigi

I can't wait to get my ED16s now.  Hopefully just a week or 2.


----------



## CYoung234 (Jul 4, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> First, I got confirmation by Jim NiceHCK that Knowledge Zenith really stopped production of the ED16. Allegedly, it didn't sell well in China. I think, it is just to good in comparison with their more expensive ZS10. One of the dealers has reportedly a stash of 200 left, therefore no panic.
> 
> Soon, it will be a collectors' item like the ZS5 v1.
> 
> Considering that KZ only started issuing hybrids less than two years ago, they have come a long way.



I would not worry too much for now, as Amazon is selling them. So, you should be able to get them for a while yet. I received mine yesterday from Aliexpress, but it is too soon to post any opinions...


----------



## skajohyros (Jul 4, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> *KZ ED 16 - I've been waiting for this one*
> 
> *Basic Signature:* the ED16 is characterized by a* warm, open, and relaxed sound*.  It tags on where the ZSR left off. The ED16 is effectively a more refined ZSR imo. It is not an evolution of the ZS6 as its second/alternative name "ZS7" implies - it is not as analytical sounding. It has the ZSR cable, even (which has always been fine for me). And the ED16 earpieces are nice and small. Excellent fit for my ears.
> 
> ...



Can't wait for mine to be delivered by slow junk from China.
Also, unban Otto from kz thread.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I just got my KZ ED16 in the mail and I'm starting to realize I'm standing on a skyscraper throwing money away. They sound great but I expected to hear NASA on the way to the moon for the very first time (or Hollywood movie set). I didn't get the explosion I thought other people said would be there.

I think it's time to stop buying headphones and listen to the ones I have even though there might be better ones out there...somewhere. I just don't know where. They always end up sounding the same (under $30). I guess I have to spend over $50 for a pair? I'll pass for now. ($400+ of budget headphones to listen to.)


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just got my KZ ED16 in the mail and I'm starting to realize I'm standing on a skyscraper throwing money away. They sound great but I expected to hear NASA on the way to the moon for the very first time (or Hollywood movie set). I didn't get the explosion I thought other people said would be there.
> 
> I think it's time to stop buying headphones and listen to the ones I have even though there might be better ones out there...somewhere. I just don't know where. They always end up sounding the same (under $30). I guess I have to spend over $50 for a pair? I'll pass for now. ($400+ of budget headphones to listen to.)



The  key, of course, is to stop reading these threads


----------



## Qualcheduno

mbwilson111 said:


> The  key, of course, is to stop reading these threads


Or to buy drugs, so you don't have money to spend in iems.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jul 4, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> The  key, of course, is to stop reading these threads


I slowly have already done that as the last forum before switching over to this one was more user friendly. I don't like this new forum. 

I bought 95% of my earbuds/iems/headphones when we had the old forum, so I have slowed down and my stupidity has slid to the back. I look for quality now. Bring the old forum back and I'll go back to my old self wasting money on headphones with no change in sound quality from one to the other.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 4, 2018)

Qualcheduno said:


> Or to buy drugs, so you don't have money to spend in iems.



In that case, it might be healthier to be addicted to iems... or music really. 



LaughMoreDaily said:


> I slowly have already done that as the last forum before switching over to this one was more user friendly. I don't like this new forum.
> 
> I bought 95% of my earbuds/iems/headphones when we had the old forum, so I have slowed down and my stupidity has slid to the back. I look for quality now. Bring the old forum back and I'll go back to my old self wasting money on headphones with no change in sound quality from one to the other.



The forum change was more than a year ago and they have been working hard to improve it and bring more features.  They cannot bring the old one  back... they were forced to change.  That is all explained here in this post that Jude made when it was all happening.  The explaination starts a few paragraphs down.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/new-head-fi-update.845500/page-42#post-13458354


----------



## Otto Motor

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just got my KZ ED16 in the mail and I'm starting to realize I'm standing on a skyscraper throwing money away. They sound great but I expected to hear NASA on the way to the moon for the very first time (or Hollywood movie set). I didn't get the explosion I thought other people said would be there.
> 
> I think it's time to stop buying headphones and listen to the ones I have even though there might be better ones out there...somewhere. I just don't know where. They always end up sounding the same (under $30). I guess I have to spend over $50 for a pair? I'll pass for now. ($400+ of budget headphones to listen to.)


I tell you what my personal "end of it" will be:

Headphones: Sennheiser HD600 (got them already)...anything better will cost substantially more....hey, I am lying as I just got the KEF M500.

Earphones: Etymotic ER4XR...on my bucket list. I have the HF5, which are the ER4XR in training. And I have the UE900S, the poor man's XXXX-driver earphone equivalent.

To go beyond that will be a diminishing return. 

As to ED16 explosions in the sky: only works for people with tons of KZ hybrids who found flaws in them.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

mbwilson111 said:


> The forum change was more than a year ago and they have been working hard to improve it and bring more features.  They cannot bring the old one  back... they were forced to change.


I'm glad they can't bring the old forum back it's too user/research friendly which makes it that much easier to buy more headphones... Thanks for switching even though you had to!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Otto Motor said:


> And I have the UE900S, the poor man's XXXX-driver earphone equivalent.


How are the UE900S a poor man's equivalent? They are over $200... I don't plan on spending that much on headphones that are IEM's.


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I'm glad they can't bring the old forum back it's too user/research friendly which makes it that much easier to buy more headphones... Thanks for switching even though you had to!



I have no problems using the search functions the way it is now.


----------



## Otto Motor

LaughMoreDaily said:


> How are the UE900S a poor man's equivalent? They are over $200... I don't plan on spending that much on headphones that are IEM's.


You can easily spend $2000 on something that is not that much better.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Otto Motor said:


> I tell you what my personal "end of it" will be:
> 
> Headphones: Sennheiser HD600 (got them already)...anything better will cost substantially more....hey, I am lying as I just got the KEF M500.
> 
> ...


----------



## Otto Motor

The HD 600 are better but also much bigger and harder to drive. The M500 have a cool design and are more portable.


----------



## audio123

My review of the DX150. Enjoy reading everyone! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/07/02/ibasso-dx150/


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 5, 2018)

audio123 said:


> My review of the DX150. Enjoy reading everyone!
> 
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/07/02/ibasso-dx150/


How much does it cost...price is not easy to find on their website. And...can the battery be replaced?


----------



## demo-to

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just got my KZ ED16 in the mail and I'm starting to realize I'm standing on a skyscraper throwing money away. They sound great but I expected to hear NASA on the way to the moon for the very first time (or Hollywood movie set). I didn't get the explosion I thought other people said would be there.
> 
> I think it's time to stop buying headphones and listen to the ones I have even though there might be better ones out there...somewhere. I just don't know where. They always end up sounding the same (under $30). I guess I have to spend over $50 for a pair? I'll pass for now. ($400+ of budget headphones to listen to.)


True, I was at the same point - see my profile to have an idea how high my skyscraper is already. Now, spending much more money - up to 400USD brought me to better sounding earphones. But for my taste an improvement over well made budget IEMs is not given automatically and even raw. You have also to trial and error to get the good purchase. It is how it is. For me the only exception of budget Earphones which sounds mature to my ears are still the Urbanfun Hifi Hybrid.


----------



## snip3r77

Hi bros, need feedback on sports Bt is. Thanks .


----------



## Emelya

snip3r77 said:


> Hi bros, need feedback on sports Bt is. Thanks .


What do you think about the UiiSii BT-260? They are not ugly this time.  And the amateur feedback is here:http://lifeistech.co/39


----------



## audio123

Otto Motor said:


> How much does it cost...price is not easy to find on their website. And...can the battery be replaced?


It is 499 USD. You can ask iBasso if the battery can be replaced.


----------



## chinmie

My Hisenior B5+ has arrived. I like the cable and overall built (i ordered the 8 core flat cable instead the 4 core). The sound though, it's a bit mid focused and busy in the mids for my taste. Treble don't extend to sibilant point, just enough and clear. Bass is also a bit midbass focused and bleeds to the midrange. Mids a bit unnatural and too warm for me. Comparing it to the Ety directly further shows it's weak points, although to be fair i know it's not a fair comparison. I'm gonna try other settings with it.


----------



## snip3r77

Emelya said:


> What do you think about the UiiSii BT-260? They are not ugly this time.  And the amateur feedback is here:http://lifeistech.co/39



Should I get the TRN and plug any earbuds that I have?


----------



## Otto Motor

audio123 said:


> It is 499 USD. You can ask iBasso if the battery can be replaced.


Thanks. I know that some iBassos use a certain cell phone battery which can be switched.

As a *general note*, only the least reviews mention battery replacement. Let's take the Bose QC-35 noise cancelling headphones, for example. The battery cannot be replaced and the headphone will end in a landfill after 5 years. My Bose QC-15 works with a normal AAA battery. It is from 2010 and still going strong.

A non-replaceable battery is an absolute deal breaker for many because it means planned obsolescence. Hence, this topic should be addressed in every review (where applicable). And yes, many manufacturers tend to hide this info as much as possible.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> My Hisenior B5+ has arrived. I like the cable and overall built (i ordered the 8 core flat cable instead the 4 core). The sound though, it's a bit mid focused and busy in the mids for my taste. Treble don't extend to sibilant point, just enough and clear. Bass is also a bit midbass focused and bleeds to the midrange. Mids a bit unnatural and too warm for me. Comparing it to the Ety directly further shows it's weak points, although to be fair i know it's not a fair comparison. I'm gonna try other settings with it.



Shows which one’s weak points - the Ety or the B5?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@Otto Motor 

Can you tell difference between ED16 and NiceHCK bro


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 5, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @Otto Motor
> 
> Can you tell difference between ED16 and NiceHCK bro


The ED16 is fuller bodied, bassier, and warmer than the NiceHCK Bro.
The NiceHCK Bro is a bit leaner and more analytical sounding. The ED16 has more a"fun" tuning and the NiceHCK Bro goes more towards "audiophile".

I prefer the NiceHCK Bro for classical music...not sure about other genres yet.

Both earphones play in the same league.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 5, 2018)

I was listening to classical music with some of my better earphones, and the UE900S ($399; $179 on sale at massdrop) beat most of my models hands down in terms of natural timbre, resolution, and instrument separation/placement. But I found a close 2nd in my stash at $60 ($54 on sale): the single DD *Fidue A65*. These are amazingly smooth, well resolving, and very natural sounding. I said it before: a candidate for the lonely island.

And they look and feel beautiful. Note the KZ starline tips, size L.


----------



## Zerohour88

chinmie said:


> My Hisenior B5+ has arrived. I like the cable and overall built (i ordered the 8 core flat cable instead the 4 core). The sound though, it's a bit mid focused and busy in the mids for my taste. Treble don't extend to sibilant point, just enough and clear. Bass is also a bit midbass focused and bleeds to the midrange. Mids a bit unnatural and too warm for me. Comparing it to the Ety directly further shows it's weak points, although to be fair i know it's not a fair comparison. I'm gonna try other settings with it.



I see you have the TFZ King? I guess that's a more direct comparison, since they're both around 100 bux. I felt the King was a bit too bulky even if it was comfortable with over-the-ear guide (and I liked it more than the King Pro which was a bit too smooth).


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

SuperLuigi said:


> So what have you tried from chi fi for asian buds?


EMX500 and TP16. Buy them both. The smartest of people own them.


----------



## HungryPanda

and the Willsound earbuds kick those to the curb


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> I was listening to classical music with some of my better earphones, and the UE900S ($399; $179 on sale at massdrop) beat most of my models hands down in terms of natural timbre, resolution, and instrument separation/placement. But I found a close 2nd in my stash at $60 ($54 on sale): the single DD *Fidue A65*. These are amazingly smooth, well resolving, and very natural sounding. I said it before: a candidate for the lonely island.
> 
> And they look and feel beautiful. Note the KZ starline tips, size L.



I bought one of those earlier today (along with an Oriveti Basic), hopefully I like them better than the A71. You can get them for just £29.99 including postage in the UK from hifiheadphones..


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

HungryPanda said:


> and the Willsound earbuds kick those to the curb


Lol. You better be right. But I may never know... too many headphones already and my interest right now isn't earbuds. Take his suggestion too. Buy them all.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Shows which one’s weak points - the Ety or the B5?



the B5+. i tried using a 100 ohm impedance adapter on the B5+, and the mids cleared up a bit to my liking. i will experiment with it more. 



Zerohour88 said:


> I see you have the TFZ King? I guess that's a more direct comparison, since they're both around 100 bux. I felt the King was a bit too bulky even if it was comfortable with over-the-ear guide (and I liked it more than the King Pro which was a bit too smooth).



i sold the King, but i still have the King Pro. price wise, you are right, they king and B5 are closer comparison. the reason i compared it to the Etymotic is because they have Knowles BAs on them (and it is closer to grab when i was going out yesterday ) . I'll do a comparison to the King Pro later




SuperLuigi said:


> So what have you tried from chi fi for asian buds?





LaughMoreDaily said:


> EMX500 and TP16. Buy them both. The smartest of people own them.





HungryPanda said:


> and the Willsound earbuds kick those to the curb



the smartest of people listen to hungrypanda . all joking aside, i agree, the Willsound is better than the TP16 and EMX500. it is twice the price, but the performance increase is more than twice.


----------



## Zerohour88

chinmie said:


> the B5+. i tried using a 100 ohm impedance adapter on the B5+, and the mids cleared up a bit to my liking. i will experiment with it more.
> 
> i sold the King, but i still have the King Pro. price wise, you are right, they king and B5 are closer comparison. the reason i compared it to the Etymotic is because they have Knowles BAs on them (and it is closer to grab when i was going out yesterday ) . I'll do a comparison to the King Pro later
> 
> the smartest of people listen to hungrypanda . all joking aside, i agree, the Willsound is better than the TP16 and EMX500. it is twice the price, but the performance increase is more than twice.



Impedance matching is quite tricky, especially if you mix up using headphones, IEMs and earbuds.

$100 for an all Knowles 5BA IEM is stretching it, but since its possible they can get bulk discount or even cheaper version of Knowles, can't rule it out. Plus Hisenior is a CIEM maker, it'd be easy for them to source BAs.

Willsound, lol, I was itching to get the Mk2 after just loving the recent TO180 purchase (after its favorable review against the OurArt Ti7), now I'm wondering if I should skip it and go PK32. Earbuds are a wild-west now, so many random choices and not enough reviewers to cater to it. At least TOTL level is $300+ instead of $1000+.


----------



## chinmie

Zerohour88 said:


> Impedance matching is quite tricky, especially if you mix up using headphones, IEMs and earbuds.
> 
> $100 for an all Knowles 5BA IEM is stretching it, but since its possible they can get bulk discount or even cheaper version of Knowles, can't rule it out. Plus Hisenior is a CIEM maker, it'd be easy for them to source BAs.
> 
> Willsound, lol, I was itching to get the Mk2 after just loving the recent TO180 purchase (after its favorable review against the OurArt Ti7), now I'm wondering if I should skip it and go PK32. Earbuds are a wild-west now, so many random choices and not enough reviewers to cater to it. At least TOTL level is $300+ instead of $1000+.



compared to the IEM choices, the earbuds world is easier to choose, and less likely to find a really bad choice. the Willsound MKs and PK32 are one of my most favorite earbuds (with the PK32 being my favorite willsound). sound wise they scale and can hang nicely with competition up to the $150 earbuds


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Otto Motor said:


> The ED16 is fuller bodied, bassier, and warmer than the NiceHCK Bro.
> The NiceHCK Bro is a bit leaner and more analytical sounding. The ED16 has more a"fun" tuning and the NiceHCK Bro goes more towards "audiophile".
> 
> I prefer the NiceHCK Bro for classical music...not sure about other genres yet.
> ...


I have ED16

I want to ask does NiceHCK bro do a good sound staging(imaging).

And yeah, the blue version looks slick compared to old purple and carbon fiber. Just remove the logo by nailpolish remover and cotton and get KZ mmcx cable and nobody will be able to tell this is a 20$ iem


----------



## NeonHD

Hey guys I just made a cool unboxing video for the I-INTO i8 which I just received today 



*To sum up the sound in a sentence:* the I-INTO i8 offers a basshead style sound signature that doesn't skimp over mids and highs nor details.

A more detailed first impressions of the i8 can be found here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-784#post-14342857


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 5, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I have ED16
> 
> I want to ask does NiceHCK bro do a good sound staging(imaging).
> 
> And yeah, the blue version looks slick compared to old purple and carbon fiber. Just remove the logo by nailpolish remover and cotton and get KZ mmcx cable and nobody will be able to tell this is a 20$ iem


Yes, staging  of the Bro is very good. See the reviews on Head-Fi:
https://goo.gl/rG3CMn


----------



## Nabillion_786

Hi, need some quick help between ostry kc09 and fh1. Preferred signature is a lot of bass with especially meaty, thick midrange that has good vocals. And not too darkened sound and definitely not harsh either. Any help anyone?


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 6, 2018)

*A word on the KZ ES4:* It has a well extended, almost overwhelming bass that adds a lot of warmth to the overall signature. The midrange, in contrast, is rather neutral and analytical...in fact the lower mids (vocals) can come across as harsh. Some singers can sound croacking, as if they got out of bed with a bottle of bourbon. The voices are not too recessed (not as much as in the ZS10) but they simply don't sound dense enough for my gusto.

Where the ES4 works well is with classical music where the bass and percussion (_"basso continuo"_) are generally not as strong compared to their modern, amplified equivalents. Strings and winds show rather good separation and placement, albeit, as said, they don't sound very warm (which they don't have to...). A strong contender for classical music is the NiceHCK Bro, which is less warm/forward in the bass department.

As to the treble: the ES4 has no pierce of any kind. The ED16 has the same 10K peak as the ZSR (which is much smaller than that of the ZS6). Therefore, whoever found the ZSR piercing, will likely also do so with the ED16.



Spoiler: FR Graphs of ZS6, ZSR, ED16






 

 





Similar analytical, neutral mids are found in the ED15 and ZS10.


----------



## Zlivan

Bro/Pro have been pretty difficult comfort and sound-wise for me because of shallow fit and short nozzle. I get a near perfect seal only with L starlines and similar and then, the bass is way to overwhelming which is pretty much in line with FR graphs I've seen.

The only way (for me) to get a more balanced output out of them is to use foam tips or something that doesn't seal very well. But anyway I think they were probably meant to be bassy, so...


----------



## Nabillion_786

Just received my ostry kc09 everything is good about it but for some reason It sounds a bit muddy, not not the clearest. Is this natural or does it need burn in?


----------



## chickenmoon

Nabillion_786 said:


> Just received my ostry kc09 everything is good about it but for some reason It sounds a bit muddy, not not the clearest. Is this natural or does it need burn in?



You've asked over and over and everybody told you to get the IT01 instead, now you know why...


----------



## Slater

Zlivan said:


> Bro/Pro have been pretty difficult comfort and sound-wise for me because of shallow fit and short nozzle. I get a near perfect seal only with L starlines and similar and then, the bass is way to overwhelming which is pretty much in line with FR graphs I've seen.
> 
> The only way (for me) to get a more balanced output out of them is to use foam tips or something that doesn't seal very well. But anyway I think they were probably meant to be bassy, so...



I’m with you in the fit. It’s very finicky. Even with the right tips, I get a great seal 1 time, and a poor seal another time. It also seems to work itself loose after wearing it a while.

It’s too bad. It’s a decent IEM.

I think the nozzle is just way too short line you mentioned. I’m planning on spacing the tip out with a keyboard o ring, then letting the IEM ‘float’ in my ear by the tip only. I hope that solves the fit issues.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Y


chickenmoon said:


> You've asked over and over and everybody told you to get the IT01 instead, now you know why...


Yup your right but the problem was that massdrop were not responding to me. I wanted to give these back and get the it01 but getting hold of massdrop was long until they didn't even reply. Now I'm stuck with these but I'm not disappointed, still think these are really good with excellent soundstage and surprisingly good bass but it just sounds a little bit muddy. Can you confirm if this is normal please?


----------



## B9Scrambler

One more for the weekend. My impressions for the longest time were terrible, hence having it on hand for around 6 months before getting to the review. Then I figured out how to wear them which took me longer than I'd like to admit... But yeah, the R8 is pretty awesome and still worth the money despite being an aged product.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

   ​


----------



## Zlivan

Slater said:


> I’m with you in the fit. It’s very finicky. Even with the right tips, I get a great seal 1 time, and a poor seal another time. It also seems to work itself loose after wearing it a while.
> 
> It’s too bad. It’s a decent IEM.
> 
> I think the nozzle is just way too short line you mentioned. I’m planning on spacing the tip out with a keyboard o ring, then letting the IEM ‘float’ in my ear by the tip only. I hope that solves the fit issues.


Little update on this, those huge, wide bore tips from Einsear T2 work very well. They even don't unseal when I move my ears 

Would o-rings actually work on this nozzle?


----------



## Slater (Jul 6, 2018)

Zlivan said:


> Would o-rings actually work on this nozzle?



O rings work on any nozzle. They only act as a spacer.

Here you go, Bro.

O ring:


Tip (Auvio wide bores):


Profit!


----------



## Zlivan

You really are a Pro, Bro.

Guess a little more tip rolling is in order...


----------



## Slater

Zlivan said:


> You really are a Pro, Bro.
> 
> Guess a little more tip rolling is in order...



Haha, thanks Bro


----------



## Emelya (Jul 7, 2018)

Did anyone taste this? https://aliexpress.com/item/OURART-MMCX-IEMs-HiFi-DJ-Studio/32892663586.html
Is it dry?


----------



## Anarion

Does anyone know what kind of sound signature BGVP DX3s Earbuds have? Those look rather interesting...


----------



## THILINA

thebigredpolos said:


> Has anyone tried the new **** EN900?  It's a 2dd+2ba with a design like the Simgot EN700.


Yes broo its fantastic ..


----------



## Zerohour88

Anarion said:


> Does anyone know what kind of sound signature BGVP DX3s Earbuds have? Those look rather interesting...



I know @HungryPanda loves the DX3, I think he rated it higher than the Willsound Mk2, IIRC.


----------



## THILINA

g




thebigredpolos said:


> Has anyone tried the new ****
> 
> EN900?  It's a 2dd+2ba with a design like the Simgot EN700.


----------



## crabdog

THILINA said:


> g


That doesn't look right at all.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> That doesn't look right at all.



Really? Looks OK to me


----------



## thejoker13

Slater said:


> Really? Looks OK to me


My favorite part of that picture is the guy in the background! He looks sooooo mad, hahaha.


----------



## DocHoliday

Slater said:


> Really? Looks OK to me





 

The guy in the background 

a) has never been to the happiest place on earth (DisneyWorld)
b) is a SJW
c) works for Apple but can not afford Chi-Fi
d) all of the above


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 7, 2018)

crabdog said:


> That doesn't look right at all.


It will be ok once he has rotated his ears.


----------



## Anarion

Zerohour88 said:


> I know @HungryPanda loves the DX3, I think he rated it higher than the Willsound Mk2, IIRC.


I ordered one... Joined the Massdrop drop.


----------



## groucho69

thejoker13 said:


> My favorite part of that picture is the guy in the background! He looks sooooo mad, hahaha.



Well he wants the same great sleep mask.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Alpha Delta D6  

IEMs from Singapore work in this thread, or I should be looking for a Singapore IEM thread?  

Those are tons of fun, and if you ask me, if you enjoy a large soundstage, for 100USD they are a great buy! 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/alpha-delta-d6-light-airy-snappy.html


----------



## groucho69

@Dobrescu George fits like a glove IMO


----------



## Dobrescu George

groucho69 said:


> @Dobrescu George fits like a glove IMO



You mean D6?  

It fits well for most ears, but if you have small ears... D3 is smaller in size


----------



## groucho69

No sir. Your review fits here.


----------



## Dobrescu George

groucho69 said:


> No sir. Your review fits here.



Thank you for your kind words!!~


----------



## Slater

Anyone tried the Moondrop Crescent?

The brass body looks really good.


----------



## HungryPanda

It does indeed but I better not get tempted


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> It does indeed but I better not get tempted



Is moondrop stuff generally good? Competent tuning and good QC?

I have no personal experience with the brand.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Anyone tried the Moondrop Crescent?
> 
> The brass body looks really good.



i have. it sounded like Seahf AWK009 but with better and moon splashy treble. quite good for the price, but not groundbreaking or anything special


----------



## Slater (Jul 7, 2018)

chinmie said:


> i have. it sounded like Seahf AWK009 but with better and moon splashy treble. quite good for the price, but not groundbreaking or anything special



Ok, I’ll skip the moondrop then.

Basically, I have a $10 credit because of a QC issue with my MEMT T5. I need to order something to use the credit.

I guess I’ll just get the KZ ZSA (~$6 after credit) or ED16 (~$8 after credit). Or even the TRN V20 (~$4 after credit).

I also don’t own the ZS10 or the ED4.

Opinions?


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Ok, I’ll skip the moondrop then.
> 
> Basically, I have a $10 credit because of a QC issue with my MEMT T5. I need to order something to use the credit.
> 
> ...


sorry, i meant "non splashy treble". a bit of typo there. yes, it's safe to skip if you want to. what i like from it is the small size and hefty built, but didn't buy them because of redundancy..and also I'm trying to size down my collection


----------



## HungryPanda

@Slater I suggest the KZ ZSA


----------



## mbwilson111

@Slater I would suggest the ED16


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> @Slater I suggest the KZ ZSA





mbwilson111 said:


> @Slater I would suggest the ED16



Haha. I guess that means I have to get both lol

It would be $23 for both. Not a bad deal I guess.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 8, 2018)

Here the latest in earphone storage design (from the thrift store): earphones in the front and cables in the back.


----------



## Adide

Otto Motor said:


> Here the latest in earphone storage design (from the thrift store): earphones in the front and cables in the back.



That's... disturbing.
It looks good off of you, I think.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Here the latest in earphone storage design (from the thrift store): earphones in the front and cables in the back.



That’s a cute little number there Otto. Some peep toes and you’ll be all set LOL

In all seriousness though, that’s a very efficient storage method! And kudos to you for upcycling something from the thrift store.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> Here the latest in earphone storage design (from the thrift store): earphones in the front and cables in the back.



That realy looks like a BDSM thingy you'd probably find in the home of a hair stylist lol 

Why not keep the box and have them lined up on a shelf ?


----------



## DocHoliday

Otto Motor said:


> Here the latest in earphone storage design (from the thrift store): earphones in the front and cables in the back.







 









JK, JK............but you kind of sashayed right into that one.



Hope we get you back on the KZ Thread.


----------



## superuser1

Dobrescu George said:


> That realy looks like a BDSM thingy you'd probably find in the home of a hair stylist lol
> 
> Why not keep the box and have them lined up on a shelf ?


George your imagination is running wild..


----------



## Slater (Jul 8, 2018)

Anyone tried the BQEYZ K2 yet?

HotFi just got them in. I've never heard of BQEYZ.

It's a quad driver (2DD+2BA), CNC aluminum-bodied IEM. Not sure if it has a crossover at all, but it has a 'physical crossover' ie sound tube. Google translate does hint at an electronic crossover as well, but the translation is not very good. Anyone that reads Chinese that could translate it better would be appreciated!


It uses a 0.78 2-pin connector, so unfortunately none of the KZ/TRN cables will fit


----------



## boost3d (Jul 9, 2018)

Can someone recommend a Chinese IEM for my usage case.

Budget- Under 30 or so dollars US.
Usage- Mostly for podcast listening. But when I do listen to music it's Classic Rock.
Sound Signature- Analytical/balanced.
Extras- Build quality is important (usually go through sub-50 iems in a few months). Removable cable is a plus.

Scrolling back couple pages and reviews the Nicehck Bro are fitting the bill (moreso than KZ models). Seeing them on Amazon for 28 dollars. Are the cables on the black one better than the purple? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074NZD59V/


----------



## loomisjohnson

boost3d said:


> Can someone recommend a Chinese IEM for my usage case.
> 
> Budget- Under 30 or so dollars US.
> Usage- Mostly for podcast listening. But when I do listen to music it's Classic Rock.
> ...


the bro would be a very good choice--also look at the bosshifi b3 and urbanfun hifi


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> Anyone tried the BQEYZ K2 yet?
> 
> HotFi just got them in. I've never heard of BQEYZ.
> 
> ...


 
Would not it be a trn v80 rebrand?


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> the bro would be a very good choice--also look at the bosshifi b3 and urbanfun hifi


I also had the Bro and the Urbs on the bill (don't know the b3)...and would decide between the two based on fit (over ear, down ear)...but, when it comes to build, I'd also consider the Tinaudio T1 (flat metal buttons, excellent fit in bed, too).


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 9, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Here the latest in earphone storage design (from the thrift store): earphones in the front and cables in the back.


I'm delighted that everybody is amused! After all, having a good time is one of the goals at Head-Fi. My wife recommended this in the store "women in need", a Canadian charity. 5 bucks for a good cause. I filled this thingy with all these $3-5 iems, which never get any exposure here on Head-Fi.

Here is the product link: https://goo.gl/BKztHL


----------



## audio123 (Jul 9, 2018)

Very full sounding. Impactful Bass, Lush Midrange and Smooth Treble. There is a spacious presentation. TFZ Secret Garden.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> Im delighted that everybody is amused! After all, having a good time is one of the goals at Head-Fi. My wife recommended this in the store "women in need", a Canadian charity. 5 bucks for a good cause. I filled this thingy with all these $3-5 iems, which never get any exposure here on Head-Fi.



They got the right kind of exposure now lol  

We're actually delighted to see a  bit of humor here


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Would not it be a trn v80 rebrand?



Doesn’t look like it. The shells look totally different shape.


----------



## boost3d

loomisjohnson said:


> the bro would be a very good choice--also look at the bosshifi b3 and urbanfun hifi





Otto Motor said:


> I also had the Bro and the Urbs on the bill (don't know the b3)...and would decide between the two based on fit (over ear, down ear)...but, when it comes to build, I'd also consider the Tinaudio T1 (flat metal buttons, excellent fit in bed, too).



Thank you. After spending considerable time going down the rabbit hole of these iems, decided on the Bros and also picked up the ADAX HT06 (because why not at 8 dollars). Guess the HT06 can be my gym iems but they might be too fragile cabled.


----------



## Otto Motor

Since nobody else tackled the *KZ* *ED16*: here is my *quick review:*
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-ed16.23179/reviews#review-20545


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 9, 2018)

*Christmas*...the TRN V60 is the replacement without cables and additional tips. Boy are these ZSA tiny...and so beautiful! The haptic alone justifies the cost. Sound wise they go towards the ZS6...lean and analytical! The ED16 are silkier and warmer.

A word on the TRN V60: they are not bad at all. How good they really are needs some more listening. For sure do they have a very punchy mid bass which could be too much for some.


----------



## Strat Rider

Slater said:


> Haha. I guess that means I have to get both lol
> 
> It would be $23 for both. Not a bad deal I guess.


OK, so I don't typically do recommendations . . ... But, I have been spending a good amount of time this past week, bouncing between my newly discovered ES4, old trusty ZSR, & my modified single BA ZS6.

Saturday I found in my mailbox a pair of ED16, & all I have been able to say is ("is this really a KZ.?) The sound signature was unexpected. 
The clarity, tamed highs, and controlled bass, in a small ZS7 package surprised me.

My Cayin N3 came in, and I spent the last two days listening and re-listening to 24 bit flac of Eagles Hotel California remastered (my go to test album) with all the before mentioned kz's, and I am hung up on the ED16.


----------



## mbwilson111

Strat Rider said:


> OK, so I don't typically do recommendations . . ... But, I have been spending a good amount of time this past week, bouncing between my newly discovered ES4, old trusty ZSR, & my modified single BA ZS6.
> 
> Saturday I found in my mailbox a pair of ED16, & all I have been able to say is ("is this really a KZ.?) The sound signature was unexpected.
> The clarity, tamed highs, and controlled bass, in a small ZS7 package surprised me.
> ...



I love the ED16 enough that I might have to get a backup pair... in blue.  I have the transparent black now.  This would be my first time to want a backup pair of an iem.


----------



## HungryPanda

I like the ES4 & ZSA very much but you people are making me want an ED16. Bah!


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> I like the ES4 & ZSA very much but you people are making me want an ED16. Bah!


No, they don't. There is no reason for buying the ED16...none at all


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 9, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I like the ES4 & ZSA very much but you people are making me want an ED16. Bah!



I will trade you my backup pair for your toneking tk2.

You are forgetting though that when you listened to my ED16, you said you liked your ES4 better.


----------



## HungryPanda

TK2 is my precious. No deal


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> *Christmas*...the TRN V60 is the replacement without cables and additional tips. Boy are these ZSA tiny...and so beautiful! The haptic alone justifies the cost. Sound wise they go towards the ZS6...lean and analytical! The ED16 are silkier and warmer.
> 
> A word on the TRN V60: they are not bad at all. How good they really are needs some more listening. For sure do they have a very punchy mid bass which could be too much for some.


I have a TRN V80 coming, probably next week. Should be interesting!


----------



## MDH12AX7 (Jul 10, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I have a TRN V80 coming, probably next week. Should be interesting!


+1 couldn't resist. With the V60 QC issues, I would expect that they took their time and darn well had it right this time.


----------



## maxxevv (Jul 10, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I love the ED16 enough that I might have to get a backup pair... in blue.  I have the transparent black now.  This would be my first time to want a backup pair of an iem.



Strangely, I have pair of the ED16 too but I didn't quite take a liking to them as much as I do for the ZS10. 

But having 3 different DACs / Amps that I can listen to, I found that the ED16 doesn't do too well with 'bright' sounding inputs. Sounding somewhat 'hollow' and 'thin'.  It sounds much nicer comparatively on a "warmer" sound signature DAC Amp. 

i) LG G6 Quad DAC  ( marginal bright / neutral )
ii) Breeze Audio E19 ES9028Q2M with LT1128 opamp chips ( marginally bright / neutral / transparent )
iii) ES9038PRO with AD797 opamp chips (marginally warm / neutral )

The ZS10 doesn't matter that much between them, though it sounds better with the 'brighter' DAC Amps as it brings out the sounds stage and layering on them while still sounding laid back in nature.

Wonder if it explains a little (but not everything) of the disparity of opinions regarding these earphones we see on these threads.

Addendum: 
Was ploughing through my box of earphone odds and ends and stumbled on a bag off unopened eartips from my handphone bundled earphones. They were surprisingly thin and compliant and decided to give them a go on the ED16. 

Yo and behold....! 

It changed the sound of the ED16 and seems that I wasn't getting a proper seal with them to begin with even though they didn't feel so at all. (Normally its pretty obvious if its a bad seal, but not with the ED16 it seems..) 

Swapped out to Large Starlines and indeed its a much, much better sounding than the Medium onea previously.  

My apologies if it misled anyone looking for opinions on the ED16.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 10, 2018)

maxxevv said:


> Strangely, I have pair of the ED16 too but I didn't quite take a liking to them as much as I do for the ZS10.
> 
> But having 3 different DACs / Amps that I can listen to, I found that the ED16 doesn't do too well with 'bright' sounding inputs. Sounding somewhat 'hollow' and 'thin'.  It sounds much nicer comparatively on a "warmer" sound signature DAC Amp.
> 
> ...


"Hollow and thin" is not how I would describe mine. Check the cable polarity...even if it is correct, simply unplug the cable and plug in again. My TRN V60 out of the box had an apparent channel imbalance...disconnecting and plugging back in fixed the problem.

Oh, and push these little rascals as deep into your ear canals as possible. That alone may fix the problem.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 10, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Oh, and squeeze these little rascals as deep into your ear canals as possible. That alone may fix the problem.



Yes, I ended up using Spinfit tips on my ED16.  Starlines were ok too but there was something better about the Spinfits..for me.

Mine sounds detailed ...not thin to me.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> "Hollow and thin" is not how I would describe mine. Check the cable polarity...even if it is correct, simply unplug the cable and plug in again. My TRN V60 out of the box had an apparent channel imbalance...disconnecting and plugging back in fixed the problem.
> 
> *Oh, and push these little rascals as deep into your ear canals as possible. That alone may fix the problem*.


I agree with this. There are a frightening number of people that do not understand what a proper seal means or feels like. I wouldn't necessarily recommend pushing tips in as far as possible though as that method has never worked for me. I prefer extra large snub-nose type tips with shallow insertion.


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> I agree with this. There are a frightening number of people that do not understand what a proper seal means or feels like. I wouldn't necessarily recommend pushing tips in as far as possible though as that method has never worked for me. I prefer extra large snub-nose type tips with shallow insertion.


I do this wrong myself all the time.


----------



## MDH12AX7 (Jul 10, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I agree with this. There are a frightening number of people that do not understand what a proper seal means or feels like. I wouldn't necessarily recommend pushing tips in as far as possible though as that method has never worked for me. I prefer extra large snub-nose type tips with shallow insertion.


Yes, large Tennmak turbines here. Shallow but very secure. They won't fit very deep with shallow nozzle. Just as deep as it reaches.


----------



## MDH12AX7

Otto Motor said:


> I do this wrong myself all the time.


I also use a deep insertion on my ZSA. Only way to get a seal for me.


----------



## Strat Rider

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, I ended up using Spinfit tips on my ED16.  Starlines were ok too but there was something better about the Spinfits..for me.
> 
> Mine sounds detailed ...not thin to me.



I am currently using Kz whirlwinds., pushed completely down, and have ~3mm recess to the screen.
Still rolling tips, but so far this works for my ears.


----------



## groucho69

MDH12AX7 said:


> I also use a deep insertion on my ZSA. Only way to get a seal for me.


----------



## Strat Rider

groucho69 said:


>



Now thats _DEEP!

If I had mine that close to my brain...wouldn't need drivers, would be more like bone induction._


----------



## Slater

Strat Rider said:


> Now thats _DEEP!
> 
> If I had mine that close to my brain...wouldn't need drivers, would be more like bone induction._



That's the type many politicians use, especially those that have difficulty with speeches (George W Bush was a heavy user). They are undetectable, so their speeches (which are prompted through the earpiece) appear natural by bystanders. They of course aren't full frequency, so they would sound like crap if used to listen to music.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> That's the type many politicians use, especially those that have difficulty with speeches (George W Bush was a heavy user). They are undetectable, so their speeches (which are prompted through the earpiece) appear natural by bystanders. They of course aren't full frequency, so they would sound like crap if used to listen to music.



I did not know that was a real thing... I thought the photo was meant as a joke!


----------



## Slater (Jul 10, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I did not know that was a real thing... I thought the photo was meant as a joke!



No, it's definitely a real thing. I don't know if they all look just like that. The ones in that photo look like "deep insertion" consumer-level hearing aides.

I'm sure the ones top officials and whatnot are using are high-end military grade ET level stuff.


----------



## smy1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Has anybody heard any of the high end ones like the super sd7, HCK 2018 hc5 or it01?


----------



## MDH12AX7

Slater said:


> No, it's definitely a real thing. I don't know if they all look just like that. The ones in that photo look like "deep insertion" consumer-level hearing aides.
> 
> I'm sure the ones top officials and whatnot are using are high-end military grade ET level stuff.


If a bunch of blacked out Chevy Tahoes suddenly storm your house, I will disavow all knowledge of Headfi.... Lol  I'm always surprised by your knowledge. Impressive!


----------



## Zerohour88

smy1 said:


> Has anybody heard any of the high end ones like the  ****** h5, 2018 super sd7, HCK 2018 hc5 or it01?



one of these is not like the other, lol

you'd do well to peruse the discovery thread for more stuff like that. They discussed the SD7 before, I think, and just recently the HK6 (as opposed to the HC5).

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...ender-puresonic-2018-earphones-pg2463.586909/


----------



## mrmoto050

Otto Motor said:


> *KZ ED 16 - I've been waiting for this one*
> 
> *Basic Signature:* the ED16 is characterized by a* warm, open, and relaxed sound*.  It tags on where the ZSR left off. The ED16 is effectively a more refined ZSR imo. It is not an evolution of the ZS6 as its second/alternative name "ZS7" implies - it is not as analytical sounding. It has the ZSR cable, even (which has always been fine for me). And the ED16 earpieces are nice and small. Excellent fit for my ears.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmoto050

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. I know that some iBassos use a certain cell phone battery which can be switched.
> 
> As a *general note*, only the least reviews mention battery replacement. Let's take the Bose QC-35 noise cancelling headphones, for example. The battery cannot be replaced and the headphone will end in a landfill after 5 years. My Bose QC-15 works with a normal AAA battery. It is from 2010 and still going strong.
> 
> A non-replaceable battery is an absolute deal breaker for many because it means planned obsolescence. Hence, this topic should be addressed in every review (where applicable). And yes, many manufacturers tend to hide this info as much as possible.




Most newer DAP's have gone the cell phone route and do not have user replaceable batteries, the DX150 is one of them.


----------



## Slater

mrmoto050 said:


> Most newer DAP's have gone the cell phone route and do not have user replaceable batteries, the DX150 is one of them.



Everything is theoretically replaceable. The question is how easy/user friendly it is


----------



## B9Scrambler

My review of Kinera's new IDUN (Limited Edition version). It's nice. Enjoy!

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## Dobrescu George

Bluedio T3Plus, 50 USD, Chinese, Bluetooth, 20 Hours of Battery Life, and Bass Heavy, but without much distortion in the bass  

I am not sure if this is the appropiate thread for a portable earphone, those are like almost over-the-ear, but mostly on-ear (?) 

They are not in-ears...  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/bluedio-t3-plus-turbine-lush-dark-delicious.html


----------



## Dobrescu George

B9Scrambler said:


> My review of Kinera's new IDUN (Limited Edition version). It's nice. Enjoy!
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​



IDUN looks nice  

Hope to look into it soon as well, seems like Kinera is getting more and more serious  

Also seems like cables are still made by a third party. Not that I mind, they seem to use good quality cables


----------



## maxxevv

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, I ended up using Spinfit tips on my ED16.  Starlines were ok too but there was something better about the Spinfits..for me.
> 
> Mine sounds detailed ...not thin to me.



Your comment prompted me to try some some old unused eartips I came across while going through my stuff. Really thin, soft and squishy ones. 

True enough... It was indeed a seal issue. Strangely, it didn't feel that way on the ears all this while though. But glad I got to try those old eartips.

Swapped out to Large Starlines after that. The ED16 are indeed very good!


----------



## audio123

Enjoy reading the review on Shozy Hibiki Special Edition! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/07/11/shozy-hibiki-special-edition/


----------



## Dexter22

Dobrescu George said:


> Alpha&Delta D3
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/alpha-delta-d3-smooth-and-fun.html


This is truly an all terrain earphone


----------



## Dexter22

I will buy my next earphone after I get a comparison between Tin Audio T2 and TRN V80. Help! help! Help!


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Dobrescu George said:


> Bluedio T3Plus, 50 USD, Chinese, Bluetooth, 20 Hours of Battery Life, and Bass Heavy, but without much distortion in the bass
> 
> I am not sure if this is the appropiate thread for a portable earphone, those are like almost over-the-ear, but mostly on-ear (?)
> 
> ...



do you know if it is possible to set the playback from the SD card to shuffle/random? Thanks,
.


----------



## Slater (Jul 11, 2018)

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> do you know if it is possible to set the playback from the SD card to shuffle/random? Thanks,
> .



Unfortunately not (that I’ve ever found anyways). It just plays in order based on alphabetical folder order.

Perhaps if you didn’t use folders and dumped everything in 1 folder. Not sure, never tried it.

Like you though, I would much prefer it be set to shuffle all (or at least have the option).

I would be willing to bet there is a way (although if there is it’s currently undocumented). Knowing how a lot of this stuff works under the hood, it would not be surprising if it wouldn’t look for some sort of ini file upon startup.

Regardless, playing in order is still useful. The mere fact that you can use it as a standalone player without Bluetooth is a very nice feature.

The review made a mistake on the size of the microSD card. It said 32GB was the max, but that’s just a generic manufacturer spec. You can put as big of a card as you want, as long as you format it with FAT32. I’ve tested a 128GB and 256GB in mine, and I’m sure a 400GB would work as well (I just don’t own one to try).


----------



## Otto Motor

Dexter22 said:


> I will buy my next earphone after I get a comparison between Tin Audio T2 and TRN V80. Help! help! Help!


TRN V60 is rather bassy, T2 is rather not.


----------



## Dexter22

Otto Motor said:


> TRN V60 is rather bassy, T2 is rather not.


I meant v80.https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...nning-Sport-Earphone/1825606_32891772570.html


----------



## chickenmoon

Fidue A65, Oriveti Basic and Accutone Gemini HD have arrived yesterday in my humble abode.  They are all good and I don't regret purchasing any of them, I felt the A65 was somewhat reminiscent (from memory and not from direct comparaison) of both the B&O H3 and Simgot EN700 Bass and tonally somewhat between them. The Oriveti can sound thin despite being warm and it took me a little while till I got accustomed to its signature. I think I like the Gemini HD the most of the 3 and with the green nozzles and narrow bore tips, I feel this one might well please those who look for a nice upgrade to the Sony MH1.


----------



## kramercosmo

Im going away for 1-3 months.

Im looking for a case for 1-3 cables/earphones. 

Kz cases are to small, maybe a case for sunglasses is better?

Any suggestions?


----------



## DBaldock9

kramercosmo said:


> Im going away for 1-3 months.
> 
> Im looking for a case for 1-3 cables/earphones.
> 
> ...



If it doesn't need to fit in your pocket, the case that the Zishan DSD comes in, is a nice size. 
.


----------



## kramercosmo

DBaldock9 said:


> If it doesn't need to fit in your pocket, the case that the Zishan DSD comes in, is a nice size.
> .


Something like that, need to fit a bag. Price?


----------



## DBaldock9

kramercosmo said:


> Something like that, need to fit a bag. Price?



I haven't checked AliExpress for cases that are this specific size, but I can't imagine it would be any more than a few dollars.
The one I have, came with the DSD I ordered for ~$140.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

kramercosmo said:


> Something like that, need to fit a bag. Price?


$3.23 US - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-Case-Zipper-Earbuds-Headset/32833719736.html


----------



## DBaldock9

LaughMoreDaily said:


> $3.23 US - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-Case-Zipper-Earbuds-Headset/32833719736.html



That looks like the same case that came with my DSD.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Dexter22 said:


> This is truly an all terrain earphone



Quite  

Welp, at 30 USD, you can afford to take it anywhere for sure


----------



## Otto Motor

Dexter22 said:


> I meant v80.https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...nning-Sport-Earphone/1825606_32891772570.html


Ooops, sorry. No reviews in for the V80 yet.


----------



## Dexter22

Dobrescu George said:


> Quite
> 
> Welp, at 30 USD, you can afford to take it anywhere for sure


Depends on what else do you have to do with money   and how much you make.:


Dobrescu George said:


> Quite
> 
> Welp, at 30 USD, you can afford to take it anywhere for sure


30 USD is small or big depending on how much you make and what else do you have to do besides comparing earphones endlessly.


----------



## Slater

kramercosmo said:


> Im going away for 1-3 months.
> 
> Im looking for a case for 1-3 cables/earphones.
> 
> ...



A case made to fit the little portable external hard drives (2.5”) would work perfectly. Like for Western Digital MyPassport, Toshiba Canvio, Seagate Backup Plus, and whatnot.


----------



## sodesuka

So yeah, looks like I just hit the jackpot with another whimsical buy on taobao, think this is the first time that actually happened lol

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=561404246164

Binary Acoustics Unicorn
It's a single BA IEM with a very very smooth sound signature, I could practically not detect a hint of peak in the entire spectrum. Now this usually means complete lack of excitement (like Soundmagic PL50) but not with these, feels like they roll off juuust right to give you enough clarity and excitement while sparing your ears from pain. Speed is typical of BA IEM, fast with good details. Bass is very surprisingly competent, I probably have heard dynamic IEMs with weaker punch and weight than these (Dynamic Motion DM100). They're still not a basshead IEM at all but the bass could punch well when called for and there's enough of it to support the entire spectrum it doesn't feel anemic at all, everything has good weight on them contributing to good timbre. Vocals are creamy smooth, front and center, I think it's just at the right spot for me but it could be a tad too forward for some people especially those used to today's popular V-shape signature. Highs are very smooth yet have this bell-like clarity on them, note that they could feel veiled if you're coming from a clearer phones, but it should not take long to acclimatize to the sound signature and forget about it. Positioning and headstage may be the biggest surprise to me, they envelop your head with fairly good depth and width, musics could come from all directions depending on the tracks, it does not feel claustrophobic in the slightest. Micro details are there, not the type that jump on you, but you can easily pick them up if you pay close attentions.

These are so smooth and technically competent enough, it's one of the best IEMs I've come across to if I just want to comb through my playlist regardless of recording quality. Quite amazing what you could get for your money these days.

Note that these IEMs apparently just got an updated BA driver model in early June this year, so some of the older comments may not be representative of the current model's sounds


----------



## HiFiChris

*Review Time*
*C'mon have a Seat*
*We're goin' through various Products here*
*With Headphones and with Source Components*
*The Song will never stop*
*It's Review Time!*


MiniDSP EARS: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/min...n-and-impressions.860281/page-2#post-14354851

Brainwavz B200 v2 (including vs. v1): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/brainwavz-b200-dual-armature-iem.831015/page-8#post-14354826

Stoner Acoustics UDXA: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sto...s-discussions-etc.852421/page-2#post-14354892

FiiO M7: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...x-hd-ldac-fm-radio.23118/reviews#review-20563


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 12, 2018)

HiFiChris said:


> *Review Time
> C'mon have a Seat
> We're goin' through various Products here
> With Headphones and with Source Components
> ...


The B200 v1 had the same shells as the B100 still have: black with a fixed cable. This build may be perceived by many as a bit underwhelming for the price.

Can one still buy the v1?


----------



## HiFiChris

Otto Motor said:


> The B200 v1 had the same shells as the B100 still have: black with a fixed cable. This build may be perceived by many as a bit underwhelming for the price.



*Yup.
*
Sturdiness appears good though (imo). However the visual finish and assembly (tiny gaps) could be better (the bass roll-off is by the way not caused by those gaps - I sealed the shells with some clay but that didn't change the result).




> Can one still buy the v1?



*Nope.*

If you're lucky, you might find a seller who still has some stock. But as far as I know, the v1 was discontinued by Brainwavz.

_*Everybody got Choices.*_


----------



## demo-to

Need help!

According my preferences I actually found sound perfection in the *Rose Mini6*.
Unfortunately, all three ordered and replaced pairs broke with me (one or two BA units failed immediately or after at least three weeks of usage - I was very carefully with them).
So, I am waiting now for Rose to mature the production of the Mini6 to buy it again. But this can take its time or might not happen at all.

*Question:*
Does anyone have or know the sound of the Rose Mini6 *AND* knows a different model which comes tonal *very close *to the Mini6?
Please, share with me..
I already had Rose Mini2 and will get Mini4 soon (both committed for a matured production).
I am talking of a different brand.

I am a bit desperate because within a 4 years time frame on search for the right IEM by testing a hundred of different models I truly found the right one but it broken. I do not want to start another 4 years search.


----------



## danimoca

Hey guys!

I've been away for some time now... What do you think are some of the best in-ear's here for under 20$?

Thanks!


----------



## RolledOff

Today I received my TRN V60 replacement (the original first batch i got sounds funny)
I use it on shanling M0
The first thing that stands out to me is the mid bass, it's very pronounced. It can bother people who doesn't like prominent mid bass, and it can lead to fatigue soon.
But I like it's sound for rock / metal tracks, very energetic : Smashing Pumpkin's Ava Adore, Rage Against The Machine, and Faith No More sound very potent. 

I like it more than ES4, but ED16 still suit my taste more.
For TRN V80, I will only order if I read enough good reviews. Not gonna repeat TRN V60 saga.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 12, 2018)

RolledOff said:


> Today I received my TRN V60 replacement (the original first batch i got sounds funny)
> I use it on shanling M0
> The first thing that stands out to me is the mid bass, it's very pronounced. It can bother people who doesn't like prominent mid bass, and it can lead to fatigue soon.
> But I like it's sound for rock / metal tracks, very energetic : Smashing Pumpkin's Ava Adore, Rage Against The Machine, and Faith No More sound very potent.
> ...


A general question to the crowd:* what is mid-bass* (for example, upper bass is never mentioned)? According to definition:

Low-bass: 20-40 Hz
*Mid-bass: 40 - 80 Hz*
Upper bass: 80 - 160 Hz

Is that what *EVERYBODY refers to as mid-bass*?

I also received the revised V60 and haven't made up my mind yet: the mids are recessed behind a strong bass. Here a concise German *review of the  TRN V60*:
https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear/Hersteller/TRN/V60

The ED16 is definitely more balanced and more pleasant to my ears, too. In comparison, the ZSA also has strongly recessed mids.

I will review the V80 once I receive it.


----------



## Danfish98

Otto Motor said:


> A general question to the crowd:* what is mid-bass* (for example, upper bass is never mentioned)? According to definition:
> 
> Low-bass: 20-40 Hz
> *Mid-bass: 40 - 80 Hz*
> ...



Personally I call 20-80hz sub bass and 80-160hz mid bass.


----------



## Otto Motor

danimoca said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've been away for some time now... What do you think are some of the best in-ear's here for under 20$?
> 
> Thanks!


Urbanfun Hifi, KZ ED16.


----------



## Otto Motor

Danfish98 said:


> Personally I call 20-80hz sub bass and 80-160hz mid bass.


...and rightly so, as these are not properly defined by anybody. In theory, one has to include a disclaimer every time they mention "mid-bass". Cumbersome!


----------



## RolledOff

well, to me, yes.
in my 3 way car speakers, i usually set the crossover value in headunit for subwoofer below 30/40hz, the mid bass (6" speaker) above 30/40 hz, and the mid range (3" speaker) above 70/80Hz 



Otto Motor said:


> A general question to the crowd:* what is mid-bass* (for example, upper bass is never mentioned)? According to definition:
> 
> Low-bass: 20-40 Hz
> *Mid-bass: 40 - 80 Hz*
> ...


----------



## Dexter22

Otto Motor said:


> Urbanfun Hifi, KZ ED16.



Seeing your signature I have a question. Is Tin Audio T2 better than Urban Fun Hifi, What is the difference in sound. I have the Urban fun, but was looking for an earphone which can be balanced. Under 50 bucks , is there something more neutral and faster than T2?


----------



## Dexter22

RolledOff said:


> well, to me, yes.
> in my 3 way car speakers, i usually set the crossover value in headunit for subwoofer below 30/40hz, the mid bass (6" speaker) above 30/40 hz, and the mid range (3" speaker) above 70/80Hz


I never heard upper bas  but nothing is technical with such references. Mid bass is normally termed for the frequencies between mid range (vocals, mostly ) and bass. Something like snare drums.  .


----------



## Otto Motor

Dexter22 said:


> Seeing your signature I have a question. Is Tin Audio T2 better than Urban Fun Hifi, What is the difference in sound. I have the Urban fun, but was looking for an earphone which can be balanced. Under 50 bucks , is there something more neutral and faster than T2?


The T2 is more accurately reproducing with a more controlled bass, the Urbanfun is more v-shaped. More neutral is the discounted Fostex TE-02, that's probably it. The NICHCK Bro is leaning towards neutral with a great resolution and also a controlled bass but the T2 is probably the better earphone.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 12, 2018)

The last *B200 V1*.0 at a good price on eBay. This comes as a surprise as Brainwavz support told me it was not available anymore: "...Sorry. We sold out and our retail stores sold out as well. Brainwavz has moved production entirely to the V.2.0..."

I threw in an order for the V1.0.

UPDATE: "...Sorry. The B200 V1 should have been removed form our catalogue. Our apologies.  We've refunded you the amount you paid..."


----------



## 1clearhead

Dexter22 said:


> Seeing your signature I have a question. Is Tin Audio T2 better than Urban Fun Hifi, What is the difference in sound. I have the Urban fun, but was looking for an earphone which can be balanced. Under 50 bucks , *is there something more neutral and faster than T2?*


*ACZ KR06-6* and *ACZ KR06-4* are both neutral and fast!

The KR06-6 has a faster bass response and cleaner details, while maintaining a similar hi-resolution to the T2 (my personal best!).

The KR06-4, in the other hand is warmer sounding similar to the T2's, but with slightly better details, though it has a slightly smaller soundstage (they are my second best!).

Links...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...e-SWEET-vocal-sound-Earplug/32880176633.html?

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...PMlley&id=565478105887&ns=1&abbucket=7#detail

Hope this helps...


-Clear


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> The last *B200 V1*.0 at a good price on eBay. This comes as a surprise as Brainwavz support told me it was not available anymore: "...Sorry. We sold out and our retail stores sold out as well. Brainwavz has moved production entirely to the V.2.0..."
> 
> I threw in an order for the V1.0.
> 
> UPDATE: "...Sorry. The B200 V1 should have been removed form our catalogue. Our apologies.  We've refunded you the amount you paid..."



That would have been a great deal.  Sad.


----------



## Dexter22

Otto Motor said:


> The last *B200 V1*.0 at a good price on eBay. This comes as a surprise as Brainwavz support told me it was not available anymore: "...Sorry. We sold out and our retail stores sold out as well. Brainwavz has moved production entirely to the V.2.0..."
> 
> I threw in an order for the V1.0.
> 
> UPDATE: "...Sorry. The B200 V1 should have been removed form our catalogue. Our apologies.  We've refunded you the amount you paid..."


Is this better than MEE audio Pinnacle p1?


1clearhead said:


> *ACZ KR06-6* and *ACZ KR06-4* are both neutral and fast!
> 
> The KR06-6 has a faster bass response and cleaner details, while maintaining a similar hi-resolution to the T2 (my personal best!).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, I personally prefer a subtle looking earphone, thats why I got the urban fun as they dont 'shout' their looks. That shape and colour is definitely a no go for me. I think I will get the t2, but may just wait until the TRN V80 review comes up.


----------



## Rodrigo (Jul 12, 2018)

The Chinese are enjoying the TRN V80.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...ww54V&id=572939624160&ns=1&abbucket=20#detail

"Old customers, ZS6 on hand, compared to a bit, indeed, as the seller said, the process of this headset is not paint, wearing a more sleek appearance, the body should be smaller, some wear comfortable, no chestnuts, no ears Just received the audition feeling the bass is relatively full, the high frequency does not need to say that the high frequency of this kind of headphones is not bad, in general, the appearance is impeccable, the real thing is very textured"

''The buyer shipped quickly and the headset was received the next day. The headphones have not been smashed, but the overall (especially the bass) is very satisfactory. The vocal performance is also very good, very emotional. Analytical power, live music, sound field, etc. are all above the standard. "

"Looks very good looking, each person's eyes are different, the sound quality is also low frequency, but the middle and high frequency is a very happy feeling, compared to the zs6 high frequency is not so harsh, at this price is quite value, at least than my ls50 Cost-effective, and finally thank you for the gift from the store, your family's careful service and sense of responsibility is my small encounter on Taobao, I wish business is booming"


----------



## Dexter22

Rodrigo said:


> The Chinese are enjoying the TRN V80.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...ww54V&id=572939624160&ns=1&abbucket=20#detail


If 'the chonese' had a comparisom review here in English I would have been happy more.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 12, 2018)

I just ordered a pair of these based on the understanding that they are tuned by Whizzer, although, that's more of a guess and hope, really. I absolutely love the A15, so, why not? And $24.99.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...2Pin-HIFI-Earphone-3/3358005_32890153209.html


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> The last *B200 V1*.0 at a good price on eBay. This comes as a surprise as Brainwavz support told me it was not available anymore: "...Sorry. We sold out and our retail stores sold out as well. Brainwavz has moved production entirely to the V.2.0..."
> 
> I threw in an order for the V1.0.
> 
> UPDATE: "...Sorry. The B200 V1 should have been removed form our catalogue. Our apologies.  We've refunded you the amount you paid..."



I never really followed the Brainwavz IEMs. Is there something wrong with v2?


----------



## Slater (Jul 12, 2018)

RyanM said:


> I just ordered a pair of these based on the understanding that they are tuned by Whizzer, although, that's more of a guess and hope, really. I absolutely love the A15, so, why not? And $24.99.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...2Pin-HIFI-Earphone-3/3358005_32890153209.html



A single 10mm dynamic, with treble extension to 40k? For $25?

Hmmm, I wonder why they don’t list the type of diaphragm? Not saying it’s not possible, but I am always a little skeptical of a claim line that without knowing a bit more information.

Looking forward to your impressions once you receive it.


----------



## jant71

^Recently I've had two Elecom and one Pioneer rated to 45,000 and 50,000 for the Pioneer. Tons of single dynamics from $30 up. Just saw the Pioneer CH3T is $29.99 at B&H and is 40,000. Some are even up to 70,000. Have to be easily over 100 single dynamics with treble listed at 40,000 or higher


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 12, 2018)

Slater said:


> I never really followed the Brainwavz IEMs. Is there something wrong with v2?


HifiChris here yesterday:
Brainwavz B200 v2 (including vs. v1): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/brainwavz-b200-dual-armature-iem.831015/page-8#post-14354826

Christmas today again: these simple KZ cases are big, light, sturdy (soft plastic), and well padded inside. You see my UE900S in one of them...cable not green (yet) in the arid Calgary climate. And - finally a case big enough for my KZ ZS10.


----------



## Dexter22

jant71 said:


> ^Recently I've had two Elecom and one Pioneer rated to 45,000 and 50,000 for the Pioneer. Tons of single dynamics from $30 up. Just saw the Pioneer CH3T is $29.99 at B&H and is 40,000. Some are even up to 70,000. Have to be easily over 100 single dynamics with treble listed at 40,000 or higher



Argument about higher frequency rating is that the harmonics above 20khz can give the sense or airiness, BUT as manufacturerer claim 30k , and 40 k and so on, at what db they are producing this or the graph is not produced. a 3db under 0 for a 30k even doesnt make any sense. Looking at how the graph is at audible range makes more sense than these numbers.


----------



## Slater (Jul 12, 2018)

Dexter22 said:


> Argument about higher frequency rating is that the harmonics above 20khz can give the sense or airiness, BUT as manufacturerer claim 30k , and 40 k and so on, at what db they are producing this or the graph is not produced. a 3db under 0 for a 30k even doesnt make any sense. Looking at how the graph is at audible range makes more sense than these numbers.



Exactly.

I’ve seen gear that falls off like a cliff after 7-8k, but golly geepers it extends all the way to 40k. How usable that ‘area under the curve’ is, constitutes another story.

So there is more to it than just what frequency it extends to. That number by itself is kind of meaningless in a way.

That’s why I said I was skeptical until I had more information - driver details, FR graph, listening impressions, etc.


----------



## jant71

Only point is they are a dime a dozen even with graphs and driver type provided on a box or website or sellers site. So, of course be skeptical but you should hardly be surprised or impressed


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> ...but you should hardly be surprised or impressed



Haha, true dat!


----------



## smy1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Just got my zs10 and my first impression are really good. I don’t know why some say these are bad but I think these are more cleaner in sound, wider soundstage but slightly darker then the zsr. I do think the mids are lacking a bit.


----------



## Dexter22

jant71 said:


> Only point is they are a dime a dozen even with graphs and driver type provided on a box or website or sellers site. So, of course be skeptical but you should hardly be surprised or impressed


Also, with chinese stuff, I guess its always a lottery. I seriously doubt, they have a decent control over how every pair sounds. may be they would just choose the best sounding pair and send it for reviews, and other follower  folks are forced to believe the same. Just a thought , as most of them are cheap. I bet nobody is going to buy two pairs from different batch to verify this. I had this from reputed manufacturers before , so again, just a thought.


----------



## thejoker13

Well ladies and gentlemen, I may have just found my personal $0.00-200.00 champion iem. I will be giving more impressions soon, but for now I need to just kick back and close my eyes and listen to the music!


----------



## Zerohour88

Rodrigo said:


> The Chinese are enjoying the TRN V80.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...ww54V&id=572939624160&ns=1&abbucket=20#detail
> 
> ...



rummaging through taobao (and tmall) feedback section is always a lottery. Maybe some comments are better than "good seller, good item", but helpful comparisons are few and far between. Still, not like its any better elsewhere.



RyanM said:


> I just ordered a pair of these based on the understanding that they are tuned by Whizzer, although, that's more of a guess and hope, really. I absolutely love the A15, so, why not? And $24.99.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...2Pin-HIFI-Earphone-3/3358005_32890153209.html



25 bux, wew, that actually looks quite premium (despite the writings).



thejoker13 said:


> Well ladies and gentlemen, I may have just found my personal $0.00-200.00 champion iem. I will be giving more impressions soon, but for now I need to just kick back and close my eyes and listen to the music!



another winner from Toneking, I reckon? is that the T66k or the T88k?


----------



## thejoker13

Zerohour88 said:


> rummaging through taobao (and tmall) feedback section is always a lottery. Maybe some comments are better than "good seller, good item", but helpful comparisons are few and far between. Still, not like its any better elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they seem to be another winner in my opinion. These are the T4's (quad Knowles BA) that are selling from $160-200 at the moment. So far, I only have about 8 hours of ear time with them, but will be posting some early impressions of them at some point this weekend.


----------



## MDH12AX7

It's goofy... manufacturers claiming that an IEM can play up to 70 kHz.... Even if it could, there is no source material or even payback hardware that can reproduce freqs that high... Marketing hype is hilarious sometimes. I guess some people are swayed by it and assume higher numbers equal better performance.


----------



## Slater

MDH12AX7 said:


> It's goofy... manufacturers claiming that an IEM can play up to 70 kHz.... Even if it could, there is no source material or even payback hardware that can reproduce freqs that high... Marketing hype is hilarious sometimes. I guess some people are swayed by it and assume higher numbers equal better performance.



Like car audio in the 90s, the Pyramid gear that would be rated with ridiculous power ratings (like $49 amps with “2000 watts” and whatnot...)


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Like car audio in the 90s, the Pyramid gear that would be rated with ridiculous power ratings (like $49 amps with “2000 watts” and whatnot...)


Etymotic lists the frequency range of their earphones such as "92%+ response accuracy from 20 Hz – 16 kHz".


----------



## Danfish98

Slater said:


> Like car audio in the 90s, the Pyramid gear that would be rated with ridiculous power ratings (like $49 amps with “2000 watts” and whatnot...)


That continues today with Boss Audio and the like.


----------



## mbwilson111

MDH12AX7 said:


> It's goofy... manufacturers claiming that an IEM can play up to 70 kHz.... Even if it could, there is no source material or even payback hardware that can reproduce freqs that high... Marketing hype is hilarious sometimes. I guess some people are swayed by it and assume higher numbers equal better performance.



...and then there is the fact that no human can hear frequencies that are that high.


----------



## Dexter22

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and then there is the fact that no human can hear frequencies that are that high.


May be for my pet porpoise?


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 13, 2018)

Otto Motor loomisjohnsoning around in Germany?
https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear/Hersteller/KNOWLEDGE-ZENITH/ED16-|-ZS7

A competent blog reviewing low-priced Chifi. It does not suffer from restrictions/bans etc. Use the Google Translate browser extension to read the articles in your own language.



Spoiler: Here the same after some rustic auto translation by Google!. The longest spoiler button ever!


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and then there is the fact that no human can hear frequencies that are that high.



Bat Boy could. He’s only half human though, so I don’t know if that counts.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bat_Boy_(character)


----------



## chickenmoon

MDH12AX7 said:


> It's goofy... manufacturers claiming that an IEM can play up to 70 kHz.... Even if it could, there is no source material or even payback hardware that can reproduce freqs that high... Marketing hype is hilarious sometimes. I guess some people are swayed by it and assume higher numbers equal better performance.



Most modern DAPs and DACs support at least a sample rate of 192Khz PCM, which means that, according to the Nyquist theorem, they are capable of accurately reproducing analog audio frequencies of up to 96khz. And then, some support 384Khz PCM which means they can output 192khz analog audio. So there are plenty of playback hardware that can do better than 70khz and high res digital audio at 192khz PCM (96khz analog output) are aplenty to buy. Whether any of of this makes sense considering the limits of human hearing which is 22khz at best in young and healthy subjects is another debate of course.


----------



## HungryPanda

Bat boy would have a hard time getting audio products to fit methinks


----------



## boost3d

You guys delivered (not that I expected any less), I love the Bros . Exactly what I was looking for. 

But I was pleasantly surprised by the HT06s. These sound considerably better than I was expecting. These are almost too nice to use as gym iems. Only minor complaint is I can only get a proper seal wearing them over the ears.


----------



## DBaldock9

I bought a set of the HotFi HM1 Earphones (2x Dynamic & 2x Dual Balanced Armature (6 Drivers per side)) in the Fall of 2016.
They fit my ears well, and sound as good as my LZ A4 (w/Black Back - the A4 has more Bass with the Red Back).
I've been considering the newer HotFi HM2 Earphones (2x Dynamic & 2x Dual Balanced Armature, 2x Single Balanced Armature (8 Drivers per side)), but they are more than $400.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Kinera IDUN. Enjoy reading! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/07/13/kinera-idun/


----------



## MDH12AX7

chickenmoon said:


> Most modern DAPs and DACs support at least a sample rate of 192Khz PCM, which means that, according to the Nyquist theorem, they are capable of accurately reproducing analog audio frequencies of up to 96khz. And then, some support 384Khz PCM which means they can output 192khz analog audio. So there are plenty of playback hardware that can do better than 70khz and high res digital audio at 192khz PCM (96khz analog output) are aplenty to buy. Whether any of of this makes sense considering the limits of human hearing which is 22khz at best in young and healthy subjects is another debate of course.


True. . I didn't think about studio level gear. There is also some research out there to support that higher frequencies can actually reinforce our ear's perception of frequencies toward the top of human hearing due to harmonics interacting, but I'm not sure about its merit. Recording at super high resolution makes edits and resampling more accurate within ProTools or any DAW....  Im betting you already know that though. I tried to hear the difference between recording at even 96khz and 48kHz and my ears are not trained well enough to reliably tell the difference. I'm sure some people can. Ok... I'll stay on topic.... . Loving my KZ ED16's.


----------



## Slater

boost3d said:


> You guys delivered (not that I expected any less), I love the Bros . Exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> But I was pleasantly surprised by the HT06s. These sound considerably better than I was expecting. These are almost too nice to use as gym iems. Only minor complaint is I can only get a proper seal wearing them over the ears.



Even with the right tips, getting a good seal can be a real challenge with the Bros (and the other Bro clones).


----------



## HungryPanda

dab a little water on the tips before insertion, works wonders


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> dab a little water on the tips before insertion, works wonders



..but never saliva


----------



## MDH12AX7

Slater said:


> Even with the right tips, getting a good seal can be a real challenge with the Bros (and the other Bro clones).


Yes, I struggle getting my bro clones to seal and when they do, I get serious driver flex.. . Frustrating!


----------



## robervaul (Jul 13, 2018)

Sendiy Planar IEM
Sendiy's prototype earphone (not final)


----------



## chinmie

robervaul said:


> Sendiy Planar IEM
> Sendiy's prototype earphone (not final)



sweet... any info on the retail price would be?


----------



## robervaul

chinmie said:


> sweet... any info on the retail price would be?


Not yet. Let's wait for more news from TSH corporation.


----------



## crabdog

robervaul said:


> Sendiy Planar IEM
> Sendiy's prototype earphone (not final)


Darn, those look impressive!


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> Darn, those look impressive!


Indeed!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 14, 2018)

The first toaster in your ears?



Spoiler: And that's how they fit...


----------



## Holypal

Otto Motor said:


> The first toaster in your ears?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And that's how they fit...



KZ is crazy..


----------



## Holypal

robervaul said:


> Sendiy Planar IEM
> Sendiy's prototype earphone (not final)




I'm also following Sendiy's new production. BTW, the headphone in the background is probably Sendiy's new planar full-size headphone.


----------



## robervaul

Holypal said:


> I'm also following Sendiy's new production. BTW, the headphone in the background is probably Sendiy's new planar full-size headphone.


AIVA


----------



## Otto Motor

Holypal said:


> KZ is crazy..


Considering that others stuff up to 18 BA drivers into a small shell...oh...here the upcoming KZ cellphone.


----------



## 1clearhead

Holypal said:


> I'm also following Sendiy's new production. BTW, the headphone in the background is probably Sendiy's new planar full-size headphone.


I'm watching his next move very closely...!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> Considering that others stuff up to 18 BA drivers into a small shell...oh...here the upcoming KZ cellphone.



I've a KZ 5-Driver incoming soon  

It is with the Bucharest customs. I know that for 50$, with 5 drivers per ear, they did make cuts somewhere, just gotta figure out where lol


----------



## Otto Motor

Dobrescu George said:


> I've a KZ 5-Driver incoming soon
> 
> It is with the Bucharest customs. I know that for 50$, with 5 drivers per ear, they did make cuts somewhere, just gotta figure out where lol


Hey, they didn't cut, they added!!!!!


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jul 14, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> I've a KZ 5-Driver incoming soon
> 
> It is with the Bucharest customs. I know that for 50$, with 5 drivers per ear, they did make cuts somewhere, just gotta figure out where lol



I assume the ZS10? or somehow you got the latest all-BA unit early? Either way, since you can get BAs and DDs for peanuts in china, its not really a surprise.

Here, you can even order a 21BA (per side) IEM from china, CTZ-42, 1.8k bux or something.


----------



## thejoker13

Dobrescu George said:


> I've a KZ 5-Driver incoming soon
> 
> It is with the Bucharest customs. I know that for 50$, with 5 drivers per ear, they did make cuts somewhere, just gotta figure out where lol


They did make cuts, by using cheap drivers. Most expensive multiple driver earphones use Knowles or Sonion drivers and cost significantly more.


----------



## Zerohour88

thejoker13 said:


> They did make cuts, by using cheap drivers. Most expensive multiple driver earphones use Knowles or Sonion drivers and cost significantly more.



even with Knowles or Sonion, you can buy cheap ones (relatively, of course). The recent IT04 and FH5 comes to mind. Both quad-hybrid with Knowles BA but different price-bracket. With IT04 getting rave reviews, dreams of matching Andromeda-tier performance at half the price seems closer and closer. There's still the FH7 in the wings from Fiio, their TOTL model.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> Hey, they didn't cut, they added!!!!!


\

Yes,  they added lots of drivers. Gives an itch to see how that worked out (My first encounter with KZ)



Zerohour88 said:


> I assume the ZS10? or somehow you got the latest all-BA unit early? Either way, since you can get BAs and DDs for peanuts in china, its not really a surprise.
> 
> Here, you can even order a 21BA (per side) IEM from china, CTZ-42, 1.8k bux or something.



ZS10 indeed. They seem really full of drivers  

As for the one you linked above, 1.8K bux in HKUSD, or normal USD? 

Because AFAIK the HK$ are much lower than the typical USD, meaning that it doesn't cost quite that much. 

At that high number of drivers, group delay, and proper crossovers are much more of an issue than the number of drivers... Also comfort can be problematic... Would be curious to hear something so insane  



thejoker13 said:


> They did make cuts, by using cheap drivers. Most expensive multiple driver earphones use Knowles or Sonion drivers and cost significantly more.



Oh yes, for sure I think they cut some corners, but still they could have made an interesting final product  



Zerohour88 said:


> even with Knowles or Sonion, you can buy cheap ones (relatively, of course). The recent IT04 and FH5 comes to mind. Both quad-hybrid with Knowles BA but different price-bracket. With IT04 getting rave reviews, dreams of matching Andromeda-tier performance at half the price seems closer and closer. There's still the FH7 in the wings from Fiio, their TOTL model.



I think both FH5 and IT04 have high quality BA drivers whithin though


----------



## Zerohour88

Dobrescu George said:


> \
> 
> ZS10 indeed. They seem really full of drivers
> 
> ...



CTZ-42 is 1.8k USD, or around 12k yuan. It seems crazy, but IMO its just a show of force from the small CIEM makers based in china. Not surprisingly, they sell more of the CTZ-24 (450 usd-ish) rather than the 42. Other up-and-coming CIEM makers also producing universal includes the Hisenior (who made the loved B5+) and Senhear (supposedly make their own custom BA)


yup, Fiio FH5 and Ibasso IT04 have high quality drivers. The thing I was alluding to is that both of them are priced very differently even when the config is the same (3BA Knowles+1DD), using either different tiers of Knowles BA or just more complicated tuning (BA numbers listed seems different though, so I suspect a mix of both). Honestly, I think they're quite capable of judging the SQ of their product and pricing them accordingly to compete.


----------



## Zerohour88

sodesuka said:


> So yeah, looks like I just hit the jackpot with another whimsical buy on taobao, think this is the first time that actually happened lol
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=561404246164
> 
> ...



Care to make some comparison to IEMs you've tested? Judging from the FR graph supplied, its quite flat. If its a poor-man's ER4 at 60 bux, that'd be a steal. Granted, the 1-year warranty would be hard to claim, plus no detachable cable.








though the construction is simple enough that repairs wouldn't be anything major


----------



## thejoker13

Zerohour88 said:


> even with Knowles or Sonion, you can buy cheap ones (relatively, of course). The recent IT04 and FH5 comes to mind. Both quad-hybrid with Knowles BA but different price-bracket. With IT04 getting rave reviews, dreams of matching Andromeda-tier performance at half the price seems closer and closer. There's still the FH7 in the wings from Fiio, their TOTL model.


Yes, I agree. He was referring to KZ cutting cost and having 5 drivers for 50.00 though. That cheap cost is because of  using cheap Chinese drivers and not Knowles like the fh5 etc, and they cost 300-500, so significantly more than the KZ. You won't see kz use Knowles or sonion drivers and charge 50.00 by cutting cost somewhere else.


----------



## thejoker13

So I've had my Toneking T4 for over 16 hours of ear time now, and I feel very confident in talking about them and their sound. These things are amazing for the price I paid for them and are now in the top 3 best earphones in my collection. 
First off, they have a very quality looks and feel to them as they are filled bodies and not hollow, with a nice weight. They fit my ears like a glove and I can wear them for hours at a time with no discomfort. 
These are the cleanest and clearest sounding iem's that I own, with a top shelf detailed flat / balanced sound signature. The treble extends forever and is extremely clear and airy and is the best treble I've had the pleasure of hearing. 
In my opinion, the T4's bread and butter is that they're supremely coherent. They're 4 drivers that have a grand soundstage, while sounding like a perfectly tuned single driver. I've never heard anything like it, and I struggle to find the words to do them justice. 
The T4 has gorgeous mids and aren't recessed at all and are close to being the star of the show, except they come in second to the glorious treble. The T4 has a nice analytical sound, without being cold or thin sounding. They really are something truly special and I hope Toneking has great success like they deserve because they know how to tune an iem. If anyone has any questions I'll do my best to answer them. Well, I've got to get back to the music now, so I'll chat with you all later, haha. 
Also, I paired these with a pure silver cable and comply foam tips and feel they're the perfect combination.


----------



## sodesuka

Zerohour88 said:


> Care to make some comparison to IEMs you've tested? Judging from the FR graph supplied, its quite flat. If its a poor-man's ER4 at 60 bux, that'd be a steal. Granted, the 1-year warranty would be hard to claim, plus no detachable cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could 

Just sold most of my remaining IEMs in similar price range (recently Ostry KC09 which I liked but hadn't heard for months, and Toneking Nine Tail which I bought only for the cable).

I do remember that the way these present sound is different than pretty much all single dynamic driver IEMs I've ever had (ranging from Soundmagic E80, pinnacle P1, to Periodic Be and Flares stuff). Feels like they're faster and just more smooth in general for better or worse, can't say more than that as I don't believe comparing aural memories would do any good, at least in my case.

I could compare to Flares Gold if you want, but it's not really fair when they're so far apart in price point...


----------



## chinmie

sodesuka said:


> So yeah, looks like I just hit the jackpot with another whimsical buy on taobao, think this is the first time that actually happened lol
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=561404246164
> 
> ...



Any info on what's specific type of BA driver it is using?


----------



## sodesuka

Looks to be an in-house made one. Don't know any more specifics than the infograph they have on their store...

I also don't have much experience with BA IEMs, got Soundmagic PL50 (very boring and un-dynamic) and Fidue A83 (I remember these having wide soundstage and that's it) long time ago. So maybe it's just normal for a single BA to sound like this nowadays.


----------



## SilverLodestar

thejoker13 said:


> So I've had my Toneking T4 for over 16 hours of ear time now, and I feel very confident in talking about them and their sound. These things are amazing for the price I paid for them and are now in the top 3 best earphones in my collection.
> First off, they have a very quality looks and feel to them as they are filled bodies and not hollow, with a nice weight. They fit my ears like a glove and I can wear them for hours at a time with no discomfort.
> These are the cleanest and clearest sounding iem's that I own, with a top shelf detailed flat / balanced sound signature. The treble extends forever and is extremely clear and airy and is the best treble I've had the pleasure of hearing.
> In my opinion, the T4's bread and butter is that they're supremely coherent. They're 4 drivers that have a grand soundstage, while sounding like a perfectly tuned single driver. I've never heard anything like it, and I struggle to find the words to do them justice.
> ...


You’re really tempting me with these impressions! I’ve never had a Toneking IEM before, so maaaaaybe I’ll have to get it—you know, for scientific reasons. Can you compare them with any other IEMs? Like maybe the Tin T2 or the FLC8S (which I ordered from Amazon a couple days ago and got an empty package this afternoon...)


----------



## SilverLodestar

Also, does anyone know if these BA Unicorns will ever be available on AliExpress? They look pretty good just from the FR graphs, but I’ve never dealt with Taobao before.


----------



## chinmie

SilverLodestar said:


> Like maybe the Tin T2 or the FLC8S (which I ordered from Amazon a couple days ago and got an empty package this afternoon...)



that story is a stuff of nightmare


----------



## chinmie

sodesuka said:


> Looks to be an in-house made one. Don't know any more specifics than the infograph they have on their store...
> 
> I also don't have much experience with BA IEMs, got Soundmagic PL50 (very boring and un-dynamic) and Fidue A83 (I remember these having wide soundstage and that's it) long time ago. So maybe it's just normal for a single BA to sound like this nowadays.



thank you. have you by any chance ever heard the etymotic iems? I'm curious on how the unicorn compares to them


----------



## sodesuka

chinmie said:


> thank you. have you by any chance ever heard the etymotic iems? I'm curious on how the unicorn compares to them


No I haven't, sorry :/

This IEM actually gets me curious on them though. I've had some bias on balanced armature before, but maybe it's time to rethink that ha.


----------



## Zerohour88

sodesuka said:


> I wish I could
> 
> Just sold most of my remaining IEMs in similar price range (recently Ostry KC09 which I liked but hadn't heard for months, and Toneking Nine Tail which I bought only for the cable).
> 
> ...



Haha, I would say that's not really fair to the Unicorn. Pity that you couldn't compare it with the Toneking and P1 (which is still quite good even now). 

Mid-forward with a naturally wide soundstage, colour me intrigued. I suppose the cable option doesn't really change much? This being non-removable cables and all, it'd be quite sad if microphonics became an issue.


----------



## thejoker13

SilverLodestar said:


> You’re really tempting me with these impressions! I’ve never had a Toneking IEM before, so maaaaaybe I’ll have to get it—you know, for scientific reasons. Can you compare them with any other IEMs? Like maybe the Tin T2 or the FLC8S (which I ordered from Amazon a couple days ago and got an empty package this afternoon...)


Oh man, I'm sorry to hear about your 8s! I've never heard of something happening like that, especially from Amazon. I hope you can get sorted out soon! 
I can't give much of a comparison to the T2 because I only heard them for a little bit and wasn't really impressed with them, but admittedly didn't spend much time with them. I do own the FLC8S though, so I can try and be of some help with that comparison. 
The 8s is obviously tunable so it would depend on what filters you'd use as to how it'll sound. My favorite filters with the 8s is black/gray (subbass) gray (midbass) and gold (mids and treble). I find this to be the best balanced sound I can get using my LG V20 as my source. 
I actually find them to be somewhat similar with the 8s configured like I stated before, and the T4 using a pure silver cable and tx400 comply foams on both iem's. I find their bass quality similar, with the T4 edging out the 8s on bass layers showing more details. They extend similarly to my ears, but the 8s has a little more of a midbass punch, somewhat overshadowing the subbass,  while the T4 seems even from subbass to upperbsss quantity. The mids are again pretty similar, with a somewhat forward presence and excellent details once again, with the T4 coming in ahead again of the 8s in quality. I find the 8s to have a peak in the mid frequencies that give some glare or sharpness that the T4 don't have. Both have a ton of details in the mids, but the T4 are smoother and non-fatigueing in my opinion. The 8s and T4's treble both extend greatly and provide alot of resolution, but again the 8s have some  glare that can become fatiguing after awhile, while the T4 just provides tons of sparkle and shimmer without any sibilance whatsoever. The treble is the highlight of their show to me, and they amaze me at much resolution and shimmer they provide while still remaining easy to listen to and remain natural with their timbre. 
Both soundstages are similar once again, but I find the 8s to have a little better depth, while the T4 edges out the win in width. 
I consider the FLC8S to be a more "fun" sounding earphone, while the T4 is more reference sounding, with a more natural timbre. 
The T4 has been a shocking revelation for me, as I consider the FLC8S to be a great value at 400.00 (I have the 100.00 FLC pure silver cable installed) and I got the T4 for 220.00 and that included the pure silver cable in that price. The T4 is now the best price to performance iem I've ever heard and deserves the spotlight and attention as such! 
I find the T4 to be basically a more refined flc8s, and at half the price.....wow. 
I should mention that the Toneking T4 being a semi custom fits me like a glove but your mileage will vary. I also found them to fit even better by going one size smaller in tips, just as something else to note. I bought my pair from hotfi on aliexpress and they shipped quickly, just as a plug for them and their good service.


----------



## sodesuka

Zerohour88 said:


> Haha, I would say that's not really fair to the Unicorn. Pity that you couldn't compare it with the Toneking and P1 (which is still quite good even now).
> 
> Mid-forward with a naturally wide soundstage, colour me intrigued. I suppose the cable option doesn't really change much? This being non-removable cables and all, it'd be quite sad if microphonics became an issue.


I remember P1 having really recessed vocals (female especially), pretty nice twingy treble and so-so bass. Quite hard to drive too, hardest among all IEMs I've ever owned.

Not sure if the cable changes anything sound-wise as I only have one the white/silver coated copper one. It's a little springy especially when used over-ear and yeah it's microphonics when worn straight down, not so much over-ear (which the manual, which has surprisingly competent English text, suggests you wear).  Actually, I just tried wearing them straight down (I wear all my IEMs over ear, even the straight barrel shapes) to check microphonics, and the headstage narrowed down somehow lol, not sure how.


----------



## dreamercross

Are the MEE audio x8s the best wireless iems for chifi at this moment? kind of pricey though


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Is there somebody around here to compare the Toneking T4 and Hisenior B5+ ?
Both have favourable impressions so far.
Thanks,
.


----------



## Lohb (Jul 15, 2018)

Looking for a hybrid IEM with a really rich tonality and decent micro-detail with nozzles that are not too short about $120-$160 max, if anyone has anything that they know off that is not v-shaped....L-shaped best ! .....no treble dominace, even recessed treble is fine...I can get fatigued with treble after a while.


----------



## crabdog

Lohb said:


> Looking for a hybrid IEM with a really rich tonality and decent micro-detail with nozzles that are not too short about $120-$160 max, if anyone has anything that they know off that is not v-shaped....L-shaped best ! .....no treble dominace, even recessed treble is fine...I can get fatigued with treble after a while.


Hifi Boy OS V3


----------



## Slater (Jul 15, 2018)

Lohb said:


> Looking for a hybrid IEM with a really rich tonality and decent micro-detail with nozzles that are not too short about $120-$160 max, if anyone has anything that they know off that is not v-shaped....L-shaped best ! .....no treble dominace, even recessed treble is fine...I can get fatigued with treble after a while.



If it were me, based on what you’re saying about recessed treble and treble fatigue etc I wouldn’t even be looking for a hybrid. I would be looking at single dynamics, which I think would give you the best shot at getting the signature you’re looking for.

Other option is to use EQ to cut the treble down, which is the ideal use of EQ (ie cut vs boost). Then you’ll be able to tailor the treble to exactly how you want it.


----------



## Lohb (Jul 15, 2018)

Slater said:


> If it were me, based on what you’re saying about recessed treble and treble fatigue etc I wouldn’t even be looking for a hybrid. I would be looking at single dynamics, which I think would give you the best shot at getting the signature you’re looking for.
> 
> Other option is to use EQ to cut the treble down, which is the ideal use of EQ (ie cut vs boost).


Thanks, I've owned quite a few of the sub-$150 hybrids already and one example being the LZa2 (no longer avail.) was just perfect...trying to get a balance of the micro-detail of BAs with the musical fullness/richness of a dynamic unit.
A better version on LZa2 (with mmcx for my balanced cable)  is what I'm hunting...I just felt the LZ stuff progressed away from that sweet initial signature to a more purist/cooler tonailty tuning just as Audeze did with LCD-2 versions from "darker and rich/full" at the start.

Edit : HiFiMAN Supermini has not EQ unfortunately.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 15, 2018)

Finally a review of the Sunorm SE-950:
https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear/Hersteller/SUNORM/SE-950


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 16, 2018)

Guys i got a question i need to get a real good pair of foam which is really soft and melt in ear and provide good seal .. Does anyone have experience with such foam tips, .. I have lot of foam tips but i fine it a bit hard in the ears.. ?


----------



## Cya|\|

Has anybody had a chance to try the trn v80 already?


----------



## MDH12AX7

Cya|\| said:


> Has anybody had a chance to try the trn v80 already?


Someone in the KZ thread just gave a brief description of his....


----------



## tripside

BrainWavz B400 available for 159 on Amazon.  Worth it ? Or something else under 200 USD ? 

This should also help cure the itch


----------



## Dobrescu George

tripside said:


> BrainWavz B400 available for 159 on Amazon.  Worth it ? Or something else under 200 USD ?
> 
> This should also help cure the itch



FiiO F9Pro, iBasso IT01, Final E4000, there are a few things out there that are really impressive...


----------



## HerrXRDS

Also King Pro


----------



## B9Scrambler

tripside said:


> BrainWavz B400 available for 159 on Amazon.  Worth it ? Or something else under 200 USD ?
> 
> This should also help cure the itch



Absolutely worth it. B400 is @#$*ing awesome.


----------



## tripside

B9Scrambler said:


> Absolutely worth it. B400 is @#$*ing awesome.



is the low end lacking on these?


----------



## B9Scrambler

tripside said:


> is the low end lacking on these?



Depends on your preferences. Bass is slightly elevated but they're certainly not bassy. I don't find them lacking at all whatsoever, but as with everything some do. They're top of the tree for me, hence why I bought some despite having a review sample. Wanted a set in red


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Here are my thoughts on the KZ ZS10: https://www.headfonia.com/review-kz-zs10/


----------



## HuoYuanJia (Jul 17, 2018)

Holypal said:


> The Moondrop Kanas Pro is on aliexpress. Diamond-like-Carbon driver with metal housing.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moo...FI-Monitor-Earphones-Earplug/32869004880.html


I have written a review (in German). Here is a (very) short version of the main points.






*Packaging & Accessories*
Minimal. Go buy yourself a case and I also recommend SpinFit CP-145.



*Design & Build*
I am not a fan of the bling-bling metal housing. It's highly reflective and it could be a bit more ergonomic. The nozzle is very long and makes it a bit more difficult to find the correct fit than necessary. But I have no issues with the build quality.

The cable is good. Copper-clad aluminum is actually quite cheap and not the preferred choice for high-end audio (because of high resistance), but the 8 strings are very flexible with no memory. It does feel good and is user-replaceable. I think a new one costs 299 CNY which isn't expensive. Channel separation is very good.

 

*Sound*
Wow. Whatever your expectations, increase them! This is basically the best dynamic IEM I have yet heard.

Based on my friend's measurements over at Headflux.de, I have compensated the curve in REW, smoothed it and manually corrected the resonance (7.5 kHz) peak to my personal hearing (9 kHz). The outcome of my subjective perception looks like this:



This is indeed very close to the original frequency response released by 水月雨 MoonDrop. I think our targets might be very similar.

The bass is very good. You can hear the boosted sub-bass but it's not overdone. The coloration is minimal and the Kanas Pro Edition (KPE) does not sound boomy or even punchy. It sounds accurate with some added rumble. It's not a well-textured bass - which is typical for dynamic IEMs, but some prefer this as the perception is closer to the physical impact of loudspeakers.

The midrange is awesome! Tonally accurate but most importantly detailed without any fatigue. The resolution is very high and I managed to pick up small cues that I never thought dynamic drivers were capable of - like doubled voices on the track, clipping in the mastering, small recording errors, etc. But none of them jump at you, the music is always the priority.

The treble has a bright tilt, e.g. it starts slightly recessed and then picks up and peaks at 12-13 kHz. This creates a slightly fuzzy sound with higher notes and many cymbals on Rock records, which mostly hit at around 6-8 kHz, are not as pronounced. The dip does remove any threats of sibilance, so don't worry about sharp S-sounds. Just a few trumpets sounded slightly hot to me. Harmonics are boosted which gives the illusion of increased resolution but also faster decay. It's a preference that I personally do not share. But overall, this is nitpicking and the treble presence is there where it belongs. The extension is superb. (In fact, I don't know many IEMs that actually manage to get the highs just right so I could criticizes whichever IEM you name me.)

Soundstage is not the biggest I've heard but decently wide. The somewhat neutral tuning cannot create the depth of a v-shaped bass-boosted IEM but on the plus-side imaging is better. As I already mentioned, the resolution is top-notch. It does not sound like a multi-BA. It sounds softer but the microdetails are all there and the KPE performs better in the midrange than some TOTL BAs that I've heard. (I don't want to bash your favorite IEMs so I'm keeping it general.)

BTW, MoonDrop advertises extremely low distortion. I don't think this is something ears can easily pick up or is a make or break criteria, but my friend can confirm that his measurements have shown very low klirr factor.

*Verdict*
I really love them! On my list of favorite IEMs (short version in my profile), there are but two dynamics and both of them budget-tier. I want to place the KPE next to StageDiver 2 and Etymotic ER4 XR - or even above them because of the formidable extension on both ends. I could actually imagine using the KPE for professional monitoring, but they sound almost too enjoyable for this purpose.





Recommended for:
- Fans of the Sony MH1 that need an upgrade: The KPE will give you a more accurate tonality and a much improved resolution.
- Maybe for fans of the CA Andromeda. Not the stock 0 ohms version, but if you like the Andros at 3 ohms OI, the KPE could be the dynamic version of that.
- Users that randomize their playlist with all kinds of genres. EDM, violins, complex Jazz, Concerto, Rock, .... whatever. I can't think of a genre that would not be suited.
- Users that enjoy a good midrange but do not want to neglect bass and treble.
- Users that do not have a high-end source. This IEM does not bend at all. You can throw 100 ohms OI at it, it will sound the same as with 0 ohms. Just stay away from hiss, I can actually hear it with the Nintendo Switch.
- Finally, users that usually do not like dynamic IEMs and might have underestimated the capabilities.

Not recommended for:
- Fans of v-shape signature or big bass. The bass has a mild boost only.
- Users with very fit-dependent ears. Fit is not bad, but there are quite a few UIEMs that are easier to get a seal and a secure fit with.
- Users that do not want to blind by-passers in the sun. The metal housing reflects like crazy.


----------



## chinmie

HuoYuanJia said:


> I have written a review (in German). Here is a (very) short version of the main points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's better (In my opinion of course) than the Kanas Pro? The Regular Kanas with the Kanas Pro cable. 

The Kanas is punchier and livelier sounding than the Kanas Pro, but when comparing the two, the Kanas Pro would have better low extension and also smoother treble (the Kanas treble sounded more brittle in comparison)  But then i tried to swap the cables, and i got the best of both world: the punchiness of the Kanas, but with the extention and treble of the Kanas Pro. It turns out that the Kanas is held back by the cable. I even like this configuration better than the Moondrop A4 (albeit that's a different sound characteristic)


----------



## SuperLuigi

So I bought the ED 16 and having issues with one side of the headphones cutting out.  So reach out to the seller.  This is my first time dealing with anything like this.

So after they asked me to send them a video of the headphones not working, they offered me $5 and told me to get it repaired locally.  Which is of course just silly living in Canada.

Is this normal?  We've sent like 6 msgs back and forth and they offered me $5.


----------



## thejoker13

tripside said:


> BrainWavz B400 available for 159 on Amazon.  Worth it ? Or something else under 200 USD ?
> 
> This should also help cure the itch


Brainwavz B400 are a steal at that price! Also, the toneking t4 are extremely good at that same price point


----------



## Slater (Jul 17, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> So I bought the ED 16 and having issues with one side of the headphones cutting out.  So reach out to the seller.  This is my first time dealing with anything like this.
> 
> So after they asked me to send them a video of the headphones not working, they offered me $5 and told me to get it repaired locally.  Which is of course just silly living in Canada.
> 
> Is this normal?  We've sent like 6 msgs back and forth and they offered me $5.



I've had to do this a number of times.

Here's what I do, and it has always worked fine for me. If you do it this way, it stops all of the idiotic follow up questions (like "make sure it is plugged in" etc).

1. I write the issue very simply and clearly (w/Sharpie marker) on a few index cards. This way, I don't have to even say a word during the video - there are no language barrier issues. So for your problem (for example), I would write 3 index cards:
- KZ ED16
- LEFT side works OK
- RIGHT side defective NO SOUND​
2. I always start the video showing the 1st index card (ie _KZ ED16_ card), then I show the camera the retail box, the IEM, and the original packaging (ie showing the label) the IEM came in (to prove I bought it from them). Total time 10 seconds max for this part.

3. Next, I plug the IEM into a DAP and briefly show myself hitting play on the DAP. Total time 3-5 seconds for this part.

4. Now I hold up the 1st index card (ie _LEFT side works OK_ card), then hold the LEFT earpiece up to the mic. The audio playing from the DAP will come across in the video. Total time 10 seconds max for this part.

5. Finally, I hold up the 2nd index card (ie _RIGHT side defective NO SOUND_ card), then hold the RIGHT earpiece up to the mic. The audio playing from the DAP will NOT come across in the video. Total time 10 seconds max for this part.

Then I upload the video to YouTube, and send the seller the video link.

Also, common sense applies, such as making sure the video is in a quiet place that's well lit. Don't record it with a low resolution potato camera on a noisy subway at night time. The easier and clearer you allow the seller to see and hear the problem, the faster it will get resolved.

As far as the amount of the refund, that's up to you. If it's something cosmetic, like scratches/chips/dents/wrong color/missing accessories etc, and I can live with it, I'll take a partial refund. If it's basically junk and unusable, I demand a full refund or the seller reship me another one. But that's up to you.


----------



## crabdog

Got the TRN V80 in today. Initial impressions are disappointing... The bass lacks extension and there's very little sub-bass presence. Upper midrange/lower treble peak is sibilant and fatiguing. I'll put it on the burner but I'm fairly certain already that there's nothing special about this one.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> I've had to do this a number of times.
> 
> Here's what I do, and it has always worked fine for me. If you do it this way, it stops all of the idiotic follow up questions (like "make sure it is plugged in" etc).
> 
> ...



Wow thanks for the detailed response!  I wish i had asked before i started the whole process.  The back and forth is silly.

I was pretty surprised to have them offer me $5 when something is either wrong with the headphone or the cable and $5 isn't going to fix that.

It was from AK Audio.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> Got the TRN V80 in today. Initial impressions are disappointing... The bass lacks extension and there's very little sub-bass presence. Upper midrange/lower treble peak is sibilant and fatiguing. I'll put it on the burner but I'm fairly certain already that there's nothing special about this one.



That's too bad. Oh well, another TRN model crashes and burns.

So it appears that out of 4 models only 1 (v20) is decent. That's not the best track record, but they are still a new player and hopefully they'll find their mojo.


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> Wow thanks for the detailed response!  I wish i had asked before i started the whole process.  The back and forth is silly.
> 
> I was pretty surprised to have them offer me $5 when something is either wrong with the headphone or the cable and $5 isn't going to fix that.
> 
> It was from AK Audio.



No problem; glad to help.

Yeah, I used to go through all of the back and forth time wasting, becoming frustrated with the dumb questions, language barrier problems, and whatnot.

I've also learned the hard way to ALWAYS save my shipping packages/boxes until the return window closes. I've had sellers try and weasel out by saying 'how do I know that is what we sent' and stuff. So now as soon as items arrive and I open them, I save the shipping package/envelope in a special place. Then I thoroughly check over and test the item. That way, if it's DOA or even dies a week later I can simply go to my special place, get out the original shipping stuff, get my index cards and Sharpie, and make my video.

It's soo much easier since I've started doing that.


----------



## SiggyFraud

crabdog said:


> Got the TRN V80 in today. Initial impressions are disappointing... The bass lacks extension and there's very little sub-bass presence. Upper midrange/lower treble peak is sibilant and fatiguing. I'll put it on the burner but I'm fairly certain already that there's nothing special about this one.


According to one of the first reviews by an Aliexpress shopper they sound better than RevoNext RN-QT2. It'll be interesting to see other reviews once they come in.


----------



## HerrXRDS (Jul 17, 2018)

SiggyFraud said:


> According to one of the first reviews by an Aliexpress shopper they sound better than RevoNext RN-QT2. It'll be interesting to see other reviews once they come in.




Those already sound darn good. If by better he meant larger soundstage, faster bass and clearer mids we might have a celar winner in the <$100 price bracket.

EDIT: Looked at the graph on the Aliexpress page and some other reviews, doesn't look so good now.


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> Got the TRN V80 in today. Initial impressions are disappointing... The bass lacks extension and there's very little sub-bass presence. Upper midrange/lower treble peak is sibilant and fatiguing. I'll put it on the burner but I'm fairly certain already that there's nothing special about this one.


I expected this, unfortunately. Got one coming, unfortunately. Burner won't help, unfortunately. All very unfortunate .


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I expected this, unfortunately. Got one coming, unfortunately. Burner won't help, unfortunately. All very unfortunate .



The unfortunateness of the situation is unfortunate, unfortunately.


----------



## Otto Motor

SuperLuigi said:


> Wow thanks for the detailed response!  I wish i had asked before i started the whole process.  The back and forth is silly.
> 
> I was pretty surprised to have them offer me $5 when something is either wrong with the headphone or the cable and $5 isn't going to fix that.
> 
> It was from AK Audio.


I'd make my point that a $5 is not a reasonable compensation - and not a good advertisement for the AK Audio Store on Head-Fi. They are aware that you are in Canada and it is their responsibility to send out a working pair.
I had good experiences in terms of warranty with NiceHCK store and XXX.

In one case, I purchased another item and asked to include the replacement to save them postage and offset their loss by some earnings. Maybe you offer them something like this.

As to the 2-pin cable. Disconnect it a couple of times...helped with my TRN V60.


----------



## AudioObsession

B9Scrambler said:


> Depends on your preferences. Bass is slightly elevated but they're certainly not bassy. I don't find them lacking at all whatsoever, but as with everything some do. They're top of the tree for me, hence why I bought some despite having a review sample. Wanted a set in red



My favorite everyday go to iem is the TinAuaudio T2, so  would you say there are similarities between the T2 and the B400?
I know the B400 will have better micro details, speed, clarity, soundstage etc etc, but in terms of extension, how do the two compare?

I'm just a bit worried about the B400's slight lack of both low end and high end and so I've always avoided the B400 up till now due to the sale price...
I highly respect your opinion, so thanks so much for your time.


----------



## AudioObsession (Jul 17, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> Brainwavz B400 are a steal at that price! Also, the toneking t4 are extremely good at that same price point


Hi, I've been reading your impressions on the Toneking, and you were seriously making me consider the T4.. I almost pulled the trigger, until I found out the B400 was on sale...
So, my only concern with the B400 is almost everyone talks about the lack of both Bass and Treble...
Is the T4 far superior in this area? (like, on a scale of 1 to 10 how do they compare with each other?)

Also, between the two; which one fits (comfort) and isolates (outside sounds) better?
Thanks so much for your time, (and your awesome impressions on the T4!  ).


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> In one case, I purchased another item and asked to include the replacement to save them postage and offset their loss by some earnings. Maybe you offer them something like this.



Excellent suggestion.

I've done this before myself, and it is no big deal if you toss in something cheap and decent like KZ EDR1 for a few bucks. Then they can include the replacement for the original IEM in the same package, and you're only shelling out minimal extra cash (in addition to getting a decent back up IEM with the 2nd order).


----------



## AudioObsession

thejoker13 said:


> So I've had my Toneking T4 for over 16 hours of ear time now, and I feel very confident in talking about them and their sound. These things are amazing for the price I paid for them and are now in the top 3 best earphones in my collection.
> First off, they have a very quality looks and feel to them as they are filled bodies and not hollow, with a nice weight. They fit my ears like a glove and I can wear them for hours at a time with no discomfort.
> These are the cleanest and clearest sounding iem's that I own, with a top shelf detailed flat / balanced sound signature. The treble extends forever and is extremely clear and airy and is the best treble I've had the pleasure of hearing.
> In my opinion, the T4's bread and butter is that they're supremely coherent. They're 4 drivers that have a grand soundstage, while sounding like a perfectly tuned single driver. I've never heard anything like it, and I struggle to find the words to do them justice.
> ...



Awesome impressions on the T4! Makes them VERY tempting...  
Could you please compare the T4 to your B400? Such as soundstage, extension, micro details, isolation etc etc?
Thank you!


----------



## thejoker13

AudioObsession said:


> Hi, I've been reading your impressions on the Toneking, and you were seriously making me consider the T4.. I almost pulled the trigger, until I found out the B400 was on sale...
> So, my only concern with the B400 is almost everyone talks about the lack of both Bass and Treble...
> Is the T4 far superior in this area? (like, on a scale of 1 to 10 how do they compare with each other?)
> 
> ...


First, thank you for your kind words! I'm really anxious to hear someone else's impressions of the T4 to see how consistent they're to what I am hearing. To me, they isolate better than any other earphone I own, let alone have heard. They are full BA with no vent, and the isolation is nothing short of amazing. The B400 have above average isolation, but are vented, so they fall behind the T4 in isolation. Also, the T4 are semi-custom and fit my ear PERFECTLY!! I'm sure people's mileage will vary as ears are so vastly different. Comfort and isolation between the 2 aren't even close, and the T4 handily takes the win. 
The sound comparison was a fun one for me to do, as I love both earphones and find them to be somewhat in the same family of sound signature, but with several big differences. First, the bass. The bass on the B400 has more impact overall and influences the note shape significantly in my opinion. I personally love the B400's bass quantity and quality and feel maybe people are comparing  their bass to a dynamic driver, whenever someone calls them bass lite. They aren't bass lite in my opinion at all. The T4 has more subbass but less mid bass compared to the B400 and both have similar quality and fairly fast decay. The treble is where I see the biggest difference in sound though. I LOVE the B400 but always feel that they lack treble presence and air to be completely perfect for me. The T4 has that missing treble and is their star lf their show. The T4's treble is some of the best I've had the pleasure to listen to. It extends forever, but never gets glare or harsh. In my opinion, it takes some of the best qualities of the B400 and FLC8S and combines them into a near perfect monitor for my preferences. 
I feel like you couldn't go wrong with either choice and I highly recommend both. It all depends on what you value most. The B400 has a little thicker sound overall because of more midbass, but lacks treble energy, and the T4 has a flat/neutral coherent sound with amazing treble. 
I hope this helps!


----------



## thejoker13 (Jul 17, 2018)

AudioObsession said:


> Awesome impressions on the T4! Makes them VERY tempting...
> Could you please compare the T4 to your B400? Such as soundstage, extension, micro details, isolation etc etc?
> Thank you!


I forgot to mention sound stage and micro details. 
The T4 hands down is the more detailed monitor, and has a little more width, with equal depth to the B400's sound stage. 
Also, if I were to give numerical ratings to them, it would go as follows.
BASS-TREBLE-ISOLATION-DETAILS
T4- 7.5, 10, 10, 10
B400- 8.5, 7, 7.5, 8


----------



## B9Scrambler

AudioObsession said:


> My favorite everyday go to iem is the TinAuaudio T2, so  would you say there are similarities between the T2 and the B400?
> I know the B400 will have better micro details, speed, clarity, soundstage etc etc, but in terms of extension, how do the two compare?
> 
> I'm just a bit worried about the B400's slight lack of both low end and high end and so I've always avoided the B400 up till now due to the sale price...
> I highly respect your opinion, so thanks so much for your time.



Just ignore me and get something else. T4 sounds like a hype train worthy item. Good luck!


----------



## AudioObsession (Jul 17, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> First, thank you for your kind words! I'm really anxious to hear someone else's impressions of the T4 to see how consistent they're to what I am hearing. To me, they isolate better than any other earphone I own, let alone have heard. They are full BA with no vent, and the isolation is nothing short of amazing. The B400 have above average isolation, but are vented, so they fall behind the T4 in isolation. Also, the T4 are semi-custom and fit my ear PERFECTLY!! I'm sure people's mileage will vary as ears are so vastly different. Comfort and isolation between the 2 aren't even close, and the T4 handily takes the win.
> The sound comparison was a fun one for me to do, as I love both earphones and find them to be somewhat in the same family of sound signature, but with several big differences. First, the bass. The bass on the B400 has more impact overall and influences the note shape significantly in my opinion. I personally love the B400's bass quantity and quality and feel maybe people are comparing  their bass to a dynamic driver, whenever someone calls them bass lite. They aren't bass lite in my opinion at all. The T4 has more subbass but less mid bass compared to the B400 and both have similar quality and fairly fast decay. The treble is where I see the biggest difference in sound though. I LOVE the B400 but always feel that they lack treble presence and air to be completely perfect for me. The T4 has that missing treble and is their star lf their show. The T4's treble is some of the best I've had the pleasure to listen to. It extends forever, but never gets glare or harsh. In my opinion, it takes some of the best qualities of the B400 and FLC8S and combines them into a near perfect monitor for my preferences.
> I feel like you couldn't go wrong with either choice and I highly recommend both. It all depends on what you value most. The B400 has a little thicker sound overall because of more midbass, but lacks treble energy, and the T4 has a flat/neutral coherent sound with amazing treble.
> I hope this helps!


Excellent reply! Thank you so much! 
Wow, now I'm really torn on what earphone to buy.. I can get the B400 for really cheap using the "HEADFI" promo code in combination with the sale, but the T4 just seems like more of what I want..
I am more of a fan of sub-bass than mid bass so I think I might prefer the T4 best.. Also the treble on the T4 sounds absolutely STELLAR!
Also, I build guitars for a living so having a noise isolating IEM while running loud power-tools is a must..
The only problem I worry I might have with both B400 and T4 is the lack of bass that seems to be in all BA type earphones.

I really love the bass I get from my LZ A4 (no backs) but the fit, lack of isolation BRIGHT treble etc etc are not my favorite.. Although, the LZ A4 has amazing soundstage..
I wonder if the A4's soundstage is better than the T4's stage?
Also I prefer the flat signature of my TinAudio T2 over my LZ A4 so I think I'll love the flat signature of the T4 as well...
Basically, I'm looking for a combination of my Tinaudio T2's neutral type signature with the sub-bass slam and sound stage of my LZ A4...

With that said;
Could I EQ in some extra Bass on the T4?
I mean, does the T4 do EQ well?
I have no issues with using EQ as long as the IEM's do well with it..

Anyway, thank you again for your highly informative reply.


----------



## AudioObsession

thejoker13 said:


> I forgot to mention sound stage and micro details.
> The T4 hands down is the more detailed monitor, and has a little more width, with equal depth to the B400's sound stage.
> Also, if I were to give numerical ratings to them, it would go as follows.
> BASS-TREBLE-ISOLATION-DETAILS
> ...



Thanks for this score! 
Oh boy... This is going to be a difficult decision for sure...
I guess it boils down to how well the T4 will accept some bass boosting EQ..
If you have the chance to test this out, please let me know your impressions.. 
Thanks again for all your time and effort on these replies.


----------



## AudioObsession

B9Scrambler said:


> Just ignore me and get something else. T4 sounds like a hype train worthy item. Good luck!


lol!  
Nooooo! I love your opinions/advice! You sold me on the TinAudio T2 and I have read many of your reviews as well, so I definitely would love to hear your impressions on the B400 compared to the T2 (especially in terms of bass response)...


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 17, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Just ignore me and get something else. T4 sounds like a hype train worthy item. Good luck!


I have not tried either but would be generally very wary before spending close to $200. Got the excellent B100 and read a few very detailed descriptions of the B400 by reviewers I trust, which put them on my bucket list (presently too expensive in Canada). As to the Toneking, they are a big question mark to me and their plastic design/appearance is so far off the brandname mainstream and also so close to cheap earphones that I simply don't trust them as an experienced company - without any qualified reviews.

My buying decision therefore would be easy considering that I like minimizing risk.


----------



## thejoker13

B9Scrambler said:


> Just ignore me and get something else. T4 sounds like a hype train worthy item. Good luck!


I certainly hope I'm not hyping an iem more than it deserves! I really am anxious for other people to chime in on their impressions of it. I generally am a very cautious person, as far as purchasing the latest and greatest hyped thing I read about on here, but this was something else to me entirely. I was just impressed with the other 2 Toneking iem's I had heard and liked their new line and decided to blind try them. I just was fortunate that it matched my preferences so well!! I hope you get a chance to try them at some point B9!


----------



## thejoker13

Otto Motor said:


> I have not tried either but would be generally very wary before spending close to $200. Got the excellent B100 and read a few very detailed descriptions of the B400 by reviewers I trust, which put them on my bucket list (presently too expensive in Canada). As to the Toneking, they are a big question mark to me and their plastic design/appearance is so far off the brandname mainstream and also so close to cheap earphones that I simply don't trust them as an experienced company - without any qualified reviews.
> 
> My buying decision therefore would be easy considering that I like minimizing risk.


They aren't "normal" plastic though, and are completely different than any other chifi that I see on your list of owned earphones and my own list as well. They're a heavy, filled acrylic and have a MUCH better build quality than either of my 2 other favorites, the B400 and FLC8s. I also hope you get a chance to try them someday and see what quality chifi can be like. They feel and sound like nothing else that I've bought from that market honestly. The FLC8S sound great, but don't have the greatest build ,and likewise the B400. That seems to be where they kind of skipped to keep the cost down. Give it time, i'm sure someone other than me will be chiming in soon enough! Cheers!


----------



## HungryPanda

Well I have the Toneking TK2 and it is honestly my favourite iem at the moment


----------



## AudioObsession

Otto Motor said:


> I have not tried either but would be generally very wary before spending close to $200. Got the excellent B100 and read a few very detailed descriptions of the B400 by reviewers I trust, which put them on my bucket list (presently too expensive in Canada). As to the Toneking, they are a big question mark to me and their plastic design/appearance is so far off the brandname mainstream and also so close to cheap earphones that I simply don't trust them as an experienced company - without any qualified reviews.
> 
> My buying decision therefore would be easy considering that I like minimizing risk.



Very true, although I do believe the T4 is made of the same UV type resin as other CIEMs are made of?

However,  the lack of customer service available (in comparison to Brainwavz amazing service) if something went wrong with the Toneking T4 is a bit frightening to me. Not to mention; the idea of sending close to $200 to an obscure AliExpress seller, definitely doesn't sit well with me.
I really wish the Penon Audio store sold the ToneKing T4, because I really trust those guys.. 

And yes- there are many many many very well respected reviewers that love the B400, although all of them seem to agree: "it could use a little better bass and treble extension", and this is probably my only repeated reason that I just don't think I'll pull the trigger on the B400, even though I can get it for only $143.55 right now...

Anyway, I think I'll wait for a few more impressions on the Toneking T4 before I grab them.. 
I HATE waiting, but it's not like I don't already have some really cool earphones right now.. I just really want an "up-grade" rather than a "side-grade" for a change.


----------



## thejoker13

You bring up a good point. I don't really know how easy a repair would be or how long it would take if something happened to my Toneking. I'll ask the store I bought them from and just see what they have to say. I grilled them with a million questions before buying them and they were quick and descriptive with their responses. Good luck bud, on whatever you do end up getting eventually. Both are fantastic at the 150.00- 200.00 price point. 
I will stop talking about the T4's now until someone else talks about them. I don't want anyone to get the wrong idea that I'm shilling or doing something unethical. I just genuinely was taken by surprise and couldn't contain by excitement. I was pm'd and will take it to heart and back off commenting, lol. Good luck to everyone and may their music sound fantastic, with whatever gear they're using! Cheers!


----------



## Makahl

HuoYuanJia said:


> I have written a review (in German). Here is a (very) short version of the main points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent! Would you say the male vocals on KPE sounds more realistic than the ER4XR? 

I've got Ety ER4B and XR but I think XR has been a bit redundant in my inventory having 4B. Also, everything that you've written is that what I've been missing on XR. So I'd keep the 4B and buy the KPE to replace the XR.


----------



## AudioObsession (Jul 18, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> You bring up a good point. I don't really know how easy a repair would be or how long it would take if something happened to my Toneking. I'll ask the store I bought them from and just see what they have to say. I grilled them with a million questions before buying them and they were quick and descriptive with their responses. Good luck bud, on whatever you do end up getting eventually. Both are fantastic at the 150.00- 200.00 price point.
> I will stop talking about the T4's now until someone else talks about them. I don't want anyone to get the wrong idea that I'm shilling or doing something unethical. I just genuinely was taken by surprise and couldn't contain by excitement. I was pm'd and will take it to heart and back off commenting, lol. Good luck to everyone and may their music sound fantastic, with whatever gear they're using! Cheers!



Well to me, you said/did nothing wrong by being excited over your awesome new T4 discovery. 
I was the same way about my TinAudio T2 when I first got it...

That said; it is VERY contagious when ever someone falls deeply in love with their "Easter Egg" find of an IEM! lol!
One guy on here ( @Dsnuts ), is an excellent writer, and he always gets me pumped to spend mega $$$ on his earphone discoveries, but I have learned to be patient and let my emotions subside before pulling the trigger on any IEM, especially when the said IEM is approaching the $150+ area...

Either way, PLEASE don't stop writing newly discovered details about your T4s!
I for one really enjoyed what you have had to say about them, and also look forward to hearing more form you as well as others who get a T4...
Also, PLEASE let me know how well they respond to EQ when you get a chance?? 
If you feel better PM'ing me on the EQ thing I understand.


----------



## thejoker13

One reason I felt the need to spread the love is because of how Toneking does business. You won't see many of the "popular" reviewers talk about them. Why?? Because Toneking doesn't send out many free samples to review, if at all. 
I honestly wish they did because I think they would be way more known and respected. The guys I've read about that have reviewed a product from them, have mostly been really positive. Mr Z knows how to tune an iem! Case in point is the Nine Tail. I only know of 1 review of them and they're another surprise gem. They're very unusually shaped, but tuned very, very well. Anyways, if anyone does want anything answered, please PM me and I'll do my best to help in anyway I can. I love this community and have received a ton of help from many of you, and want to reciprocate it if possible.


----------



## Otto Motor

thejoker13 said:


> They aren't "normal" plastic though, and are completely different than any other chifi that I see on your list of owned earphones and my own list as well. They're a heavy, filled acrylic and have a MUCH better build quality than either of my 2 other favorites, the B400 and FLC8s. I also hope you get a chance to try them someday and see what quality chifi can be like. They feel and sound like nothing else that I've bought from that market honestly. The FLC8S sound great, but don't have the greatest build ,and likewise the B400. That seems to be where they kind of skipped to keep the cost down. Give it time, i'm sure someone other than me will be chiming in soon enough! Cheers!


Yes, sure, but we don't know all this...hence a whole bunch of qualified reviews would help. You took the risk and it appears to have worked out.

As to the B400, they have better warranty and faster shipping.


----------



## thejoker13

Otto Motor said:


> Yes, sure, but we don't know all this...hence a whole bunch of qualified reviews would help. You took the risk and it appears to have worked out.
> 
> As to the B400, they have better warranty and faster shipping.


Very true Otto. I am in no way trying to discredit Brainwavz, as I am a big fan of both the B200 and B400 and also what they're trying to do with cost to performance in the audio world. I recommended them alot to people who ask for good sounding, and inexpensive iem's.  
I also am hoping "qualified" reviewers start paying for some Toneking earphones so people can start finding out how good the company is as a whole.
It is a fact that Brainwavz has a good warranty and fast shipping too. It's a good time to be a fan of midfi chifi for sure!


----------



## demo-to

HungryPanda said:


> Well I have the Toneking TK2 and it is honestly my favourite iem at the moment


Very interesting.

Could you please give a short comparision between the Toneking TK2 and my beloved Rose Mini6 and as well with the NiceHCK HK6?

I super love the flat-open-detailed-resolving-natural voices-oriented sound of the Rose Mini6 and the HK6 sounds good to my ears, too (exception is the mid-bass bump on the last).

Are the TK2 more direction Mini6 or HK6 or of a different character?

P.S. You are a lucky man that your Rose Mini6 still works well.


----------



## toddy0191 (Jul 18, 2018)

Just received my TRN v80.

@crabdog mine sound nothing like you describe aside from them being a touch sibilant. Seems to be plenty of sub bass.

Not going to jump in with 2 feet just yet but initial impressions are very favourable.  Lots of detail and decent separation and non recessed mids.

Really well built and nice weight.  Cable is really nice too.


----------



## HungryPanda (Jul 18, 2018)

The Toneking TK2 is closer to the sound of the Rose mini. It has amazing highs. Fits like the HK6 with no mid bass hump.


----------



## Wiljen (Jul 18, 2018)

My suspicion, having just been through watching a CIEM be made, is that if you were to return your toneking, they would send a new one rather than attempting to fix the existing.   Cutting into the shell to work on it effectively destroys the shell and at that point you are putting the drivers into a new shell.   If one of the drivers is the problem, there is even less reason to tear it down as you get even fewer reusable parts and what you can recouperate isn't worth the effort of pulling it.



thejoker13 said:


> You bring up a good point. I don't really know how easy a repair would be or how long it would take if something happened to my Toneking.


----------



## MuZo2

Anyone heard *kanas pro edition*?


----------



## demo-to

Humm, maybe too early but considering the latest comments here and in "The discovery thread" a Toneking Hype might come up. 
T4 and TK2, (maybe later T66S and T88K?)
Had the SW3 (nogo for me due to piercing upper mids/highs) and Ninetail (quite good, natural)


----------



## crabdog

toddy0191 said:


> Just received my TRN v80.
> 
> @crabdog mine sound nothing like you describe aside from them being a touch sibilant. Seems to be plenty of sub bass.
> 
> ...


@toddy0191 you're right. I was too hasty with my early impressions and should have done some tip rolling before posting. After changing to some shallow wide-bore tips the sound has improved significantly. However, I still think there's a pretty rapid sub-bass roll-off. I will do some measurements soon to see if it's reflected in the graphs.

For some reason, I was thinking the price was $70 (I received a review sample) and that's partly why I was being so critical. For the actual price (as low as $31 on HotFi) it's pretty decent. I agree with you that the build quality and cable are very good for the price.


----------



## boost3d

AudioObsession said:


> That said; it is VERY contagious when ever someone falls deeply in love with their "Easter Egg" find of an IEM! lol!
> One guy on here ( @Dsnuts ), is an excellent writer, and he always gets me pumped to spend mega $$$ on his earphone discoveries, but I have learned to be patient and let my emotions subside before pulling the trigger on any IEM, especially when the said IEM is approaching the $150+ area...



I remember Dsnuts. He was the reason I purchased way too many JVC headphones, back in was it 2011-2012. He's the reason I partially believe in burn in because some of those JVC headphones definitely needed it and there was a definite change.


----------



## Otto Motor

thejoker13 said:


> Very true Otto. I am in no way trying to discredit Brainwavz, as I am a big fan of both the B200 and B400 and also what they're trying to do with cost to performance in the audio world. I recommended them alot to people who ask for good sounding, and inexpensive iem's.
> I also am hoping "qualified" reviewers start paying for some Toneking earphones so people can start finding out how good the company is as a whole.
> It is a fact that Brainwavz has a good warranty and fast shipping too. It's a good time to be a fan of midfi chifi for sure!



Yes, widespread use and qualified reviews made, for instance, the iBasso IT01 a winner for everybody. Here, the risk was entirely removed as we all knew what we were getting. But the ibasso were substantially cheaper and therefore a lower risk to begin with. When going higher, I have a personal benchmark on my bucket list: the Etymotic ER series. Again, well established earphones...these need to be beaten in my own perception. 



toddy0191 said:


> Just received my TRN v80.
> 
> @crabdog mine sound nothing like you describe aside from them being a touch sibilant. Seems to be plenty of sub bass.
> 
> ...



I sometimes suffer from a disease called "moreofthesame". Or, as the Germans say: "When the mouse is full, the flour tastes bitter". A first impression can be influenced by mood either way. I also think that the optics and haptic may influence the initial sound judgement. At home, I sometimes choose my iem by appearance out of my big box.


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> @toddy0191
> For some reason, I was thinking the price was $70 (I received a review sample) and that's partly why I was being so critical. For the actual price (as low as $31 on HotFi) it's pretty decent. I agree with you that the build quality and cable are very good for the price.



Same here with the ZS10: for the sale price, they were ok, but for the official list price, they were not (in my opinion). I tailored my review according to the list price.


----------



## toddy0191

Otto Motor said:


> Yes, widespread use and qualified reviews made, for instance, the iBasso IT01 a winner for everybody. Here, the risk was entirely removed as we all knew what we were getting. But the ibasso were substantially cheaper and therefore a lower risk to begin with. When going higher, I have a personal benchmark on my bucket list: the Etymotic ER series. Again, well established earphones...these need to be beaten in my own perception.
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes suffer from a disease called "moreofthesame". Or, as the Germans say: "When the mouse is full, the flour tastes bitter". A first impression can be influenced by mood either way. I also think that the optics and haptic may influence the initial sound judgement. At home, I sometimes choose my iem by appearance out of my big box.



Very true and I'm certainly prone to what you're describing.  Time will tell with more listening.  They certainly look and feel premium. 

Get my etymotic hf3s on Friday and my ED16s are arriving tomorrow.  Choices , choices...


----------



## Slater

boost3d said:


> I remember Dsnuts. He was the reason I purchased way too many JVC headphones, back in was it 2011-2012. He's the reason I partially believe in burn in because some of those JVC headphones definitely needed it and there was a definite change.



So basically a 1-man hype train? Lol


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> So basically a 1-man hype train? Lol


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> So basically a 1-man hype train? Lol


Jvc definitely needs the burn in


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 18, 2018)

Here another take on the classic Urbanfun Hifi...and much more:
https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear


----------



## boost3d

Slater said:


> So basically a 1-man hype train? Lol





mochill said:


> Jvc definitely needs the burn in



His headphone discovery thread (think it was his) was quite popular. It was quite literally the precursor to these Chi-Fi threads. But yea I remember him as the main JVC guy.

Some of those JVCs were so harsh, I'd literally throw them on a backup media player and never listen to them for the first 2 weeks. lol.


----------



## mochill

I was one of the believer as well I still have one Jvc (not burned in) fx1200


----------



## Makahl (Jul 18, 2018)

MuZo2 said:


> Anyone heard *kanas pro edition*?




https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1107#post-14364138

I also remember @JohnYang1997 mentioning it on Etymotic's thread.


----------



## Slater

boost3d said:


> His headphone discovery thread (think it was his) was quite popular. It was quite literally the precursor to these Chi-Fi threads. But yea I remember him as the main JVC guy.
> 
> Some of those JVCs were so harsh, I'd literally throw them on a backup media player and never listen to them for the first 2 weeks. lol.



Oh, don’t get me wrong he’s a good guy and a great benefit to the HF community. I was just joking around.


----------



## menuki

I finally just received the Hisenior T12U. They offer everything I hoped for and more. The Bass is perfect to my ears, just the right amount, everything sounds extremely balanced really. The mids are a step up to the B8U, just incredible since the B8U already offers the best mids I've heard so far. Treble is buttery smooth and extended, they look and feel amazing and they feel a bit like a steal even at about 650€. I'm very very happy so far and will write a dedicated review comparing them to the NiceHCK 14BA flagship as soon as they arrive.

Now I'll be able to safely recommend Hisenior to ANYONE which is looking for the best performance for your buck. The B8U and T12U are magical. After a bit of listening, what the T12U does is smooth the treble a bit compared to the B8 and add a tiny bit more of a fun signature with its superb bass. I cannot believe that I'm not listening to a DD responsible for the bass, but you know it's BA bass since it's so quick, articulate and defined/detailed. 

I'll heartily recommend them. I see no reason at all to "upgrade" to anything else. Maybe some sidegrades in the future, but these are IMO as best as it gets for the price and I think I'd have to pay double, rather triple the price to get "better" performance!


----------



## Otto Motor

menuki said:


> I finally just received the Hisenior T12U. They offer everything I hoped for and more. The Bass is perfect to my ears, just the right amount, everything sounds extremely balanced really. The mids are a step up to the B8U, just incredible since the B8U already offers the best mids I've heard so far. Treble is buttery smooth and extended, they look and feel amazing and they feel a bit like a steal even at about 650€. I'm very very happy so far and will write a dedicated review comparing them to the NiceHCK 14BA flagship as soon as they arrive.
> 
> Now I'll be able to safely recommend Hisenior to ANYONE which is looking for the best performance for your buck. The B8U and T12U are magical. After a bit of listening, what the T12U does is smooth the treble a bit compared to the B8 and add a tiny bit more of a fun signature with its superb bass. I cannot believe that I'm not listening to a DD responsible for the bass, but you know it's BA bass since it's so quick, articulate and defined/detailed.
> 
> I'll heartily recommend them. I see no reason at all to "upgrade" to anything else. Maybe some sidegrades in the future, but these are IMO as best as it gets for the price and I think I'd have to pay double, rather triple the price to get "better" performance!


How do they work with poorly recorded music, let's say punk or other late 70s/early 80s stuff?


----------



## paulindss

Hi everyone.

It's a long time I don't show up here.
I've received my "kz qt2" next and i am loving them so far. Airy, detailed and textured fun sound. Without any fatiguing.

Now i am thinking in give a try to @Clearhead reccomendation ACZ KR06-6. Anyone got them ? Any other good call for around 35 bucks ? Thx. I think most of the already well know in this price would be redundant.


----------



## thejoker13

HungryPanda said:


> The Toneking TK2 is closer to the sound of the Rose mini. It has amazing highs. Fits like the HK6 with no mid bass hump.


Dang, you have a way with words that make me salivate over the tk2, haha. It's time to soon remove them from my Ali cart and into my orders. I would love to compare them to the T4's. I just ordered the T66s, so the tk2  needs to be ordered soon as well.


----------



## thejoker13

demo-to said:


> Humm, maybe too early but considering the latest comments here and in "The discovery thread" a Toneking Hype might come up.
> T4 and TK2, (maybe later T66S and T88K?)
> Had the SW3 (nogo for me due to piercing upper mids/highs) and Ninetail (quite good, natural)


They do now how to tune an iem for sure!


----------



## Zerohour88

thejoker13 said:


> They do now how to tune an iem for sure!



Earbuds too, I'm still loving my T180 and highly tempted to get the TO400 too. They have a few DIY headphones on their official store, but seems like its just experimental models.

Their stuff are really good, I've rarely seen people be disappointed in any of their models at any price bracket.

also another new model from Toneking, seems like you can customize what kind of tuning you want.


----------



## thejoker13

Zerohour88 said:


> Earbuds too, I'm still loving my T180 and highly tempted to get the TO400 too. They have a few DIY headphones on their official store, but seems like its just experimental models.
> 
> Their stuff are really good, I've rarely seen people be disappointed in any of their models at any price bracket.
> 
> also another new model from Toneking, seems like you can customize what kind of tuning you want.


Oh wow, that seems like they could be pretty sweet! I wonder how that would work? If you see or hear anymore about the new model and how it would be executed, please share!


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> It's a long time I don't show up here.
> I've received my "kz qt2" next and i am loving them so far. Airy, detailed and textured fun sound. Without any fatiguing.
> ...


Tinaudio T1!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-audio-t1.22966/reviews


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> Tinaudio T1!
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-audio-t1.22966/reviews



T1 never caught my attention but i will read carefully


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> T1 never caught my attention but i will read carefully


There is not much to choose from at $35...it is either $25 or $50.


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> There is not much to choose from at $35...it is either $25 or $50.



I think i wil take the ACZ for the team!
And the urbanfun also caught my attention lately, but not by now.


----------



## Otto Motor




----------



## paulindss

People!

Just got my hands on some money

Need to hear about fidue a65 vs tfz exclusive 3. Tought call! 

Do you still think fidue plays ahead of it league for 55$ @Otto Motor 

Tfz exclusive 3 are said to be the best cost benefit of exclusive series according to the contraptionist

I have the ~35$ to spend maybe on the ACZ.
And other ~55 to go with the tfz or fidue.

I am not willing to put 100 on just one iem. But you guys can try to convince me!


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


>



Well, after that review i decided to calm down. A Brazilian coleague ordered one, and theres a review on audiobudget coming. No need to hurry.


----------



## demo-to

paulindss said:


> Well, after that review i decided to calm down. A Brazilian coleague ordered one, and theres a review on audiobudget coming. No need to hurry.


Right, I had the ACZ and wasn't impressed. 35$ are enough to buy both versions of the Urbanfun Hifi (Hybrid and Beryllium) which are my recommendations.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 19, 2018)

paulindss said:


> People!
> 
> Just got my hands on some money
> 
> ...


Yes! The Fidue A65 has a resolution/seapartion and image that is amazing. Incredible for orchestral music. Check the Head-Fi reviews:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...dynamic-driver-iem.20798/reviews#review-13473

The Urbanfun Hifi are also great sounding (very refined) and unspectacular looking.


----------



## paulindss

demo-to said:


> Right, I had the ACZ and wasn't impressed. 35$ are enough to buy both versions of the Urbanfun Hifi (Hybrid and Beryllium) which are my recommendations.



Is it true that beryllium and hybrid sound the same ?


----------



## demo-to

paulindss said:


> Is it true that beryllium and hybrid sound the same ?


I used both with bass hole coverage to tame the bass more to balance. 
No, but they are quite close. The Beryllium has slightly more emphasis in bass section. The Hybrid has it in the upper mids and highs. I found the Hybrid little more refined and found me preferring it over the Beryllium though the later sounds maybe a little more natural.


----------



## audio123

Geek Wold GK3 Review. Enjoy reading!  

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/07/19/geek-wold-gk3/


----------



## sodesuka (Jul 19, 2018)

So, due to my newfound interest in BA drivers, a kind friend graciously lent me his Ortofon e-Q8 to compare to Binary Acoustic Unicorn that's taken me by surprise

I was honestly expecting a handy beat down but instead it was more like a pick your poison test. My observation:
- Ortofon e-Q8 has more prominent upper mids to highs, making them more energetic, extended yet prone to sibilance with better perceived clarity
- Unicorn is more linear, with better bass, smoother high and comparatively shelved-in treble extensions

- Female vocals sound close and personal on Q8 due to the above, also could sound glossy depending on the tracks, guitar riffs sound really great here. They're perhaps a bit like grados.
- Female vocals sound front and center on Unicorn, smoother than Q8 but retain just enough clarity to rivals it. Really great timbre and presence.

- Soundstage on Q8 suffers as a result, it feels a bit too closed in, however separation is pretty good
- Unicorn has a wide around your head soundstage in comparison, with separations and positioning that may or may not rival my Flares Gold, I thought this was just normal with modern day single BA, apparently it may not be the case? also they have to be worn over ear for this effect, at least in my case

- Q8's bass is pretty 'tight', or should I say rather weak, they can hit when called to but only at some very specific songs and not too hard (compared to Unicorn, against dynamic drivers, there's no contest)
- Unicorn bass is about one to two levels above Q8 in term of quantity, not dynamic level by any means but they have enough to not drag down the whole spectrum into sounding dry IMO.
Quality wise, I think both are similar. NOTE, look elsewhere if you want bass even if you don't think you want more bass, you want more bass.

- Q8 is super easy to drive, enough to make it pick up hiss on my Mojo 
- Unicorn is about on par with Flares Pro/Gold in term of drivability, which are already harder to drive than some fullsize (like MSR7), no hiss on Mojo

In essence I think Q8 is a bit too specialized in its genres though it should sound great on those specific genres, while Unicorn is a more versatile jack of all trades type that goes well and inoffensive with almost all types of music but not excels in anything (though honestly, I think it's very good with female vocals in a different way to Q8). Or perhaps I just don't have the right amp to elevate Q8 to its greatest height, I dunno and will probably never find out.

I really don't want to hype these IEMs as I stand to gain absolutely nothing here, I'm just telling it like I'm hearing it which may or may not fit yours, so please do take note and don't take my impressions as gospel. Hearing is believing.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Zerohour88 said:


> Earbuds too, I'm still loving my T180 and highly tempted to get the TO400 too. They have a few DIY headphones on their official store, but seems like its just experimental models.
> 
> Their stuff are really good, I've rarely seen people be disappointed in any of their models at any price bracket.
> 
> also another new model from Toneking, seems like you can customize what kind of tuning you want.


i fully concur...all the toneking (musicmaker) stuff i've heard is good, with especially noteworthy build. i haven't heard their current offerings, but the tk13 and tk12 are among the best $100 sets you can get, and i'd bet the new stuff are winners.


----------



## 1clearhead

paulindss said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> It's a long time I don't show up here.
> I've received my "kz qt2" next and i am loving them so far. Airy, detailed and textured fun sound. Without any fatiguing.
> ...


Don't forget, there's the ACZ KR06-4 as well. They sound slightly warmer with plenty of details while the KR06-6 are my personal champs with better micro details and resolution.


----------



## Voxis9292

Hi there,

would you prefer the shozy hibiki, the TFZ my love II or the TFZ Series 2?

I like good treble especially if they're not too harsh (talking to you RHA T10i)


----------



## B9Scrambler

I suppose I get why people like them, but it's not an earphone I'd recommend.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> I suppose I get why people like them, but it's not an earphone I'd recommend.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​



Looks like a nice carry case and an extensive tip selection!


----------



## audionab

Hello fellow headfiers i am looking for a sub-50$ iems with balanced signature ( light bass with depth) big soundstage with great instrument separation 
i had kz es4 which i sold at mrp to a friend of mine so i am expecting my next iems to be an upgrade from es4
Thanks in advance


----------



## Nabillion_786

loomisjohnson said:


> i fully concur...all the toneking (musicmaker) stuff i've heard is good, with especially noteworthy build. i haven't heard their current offerings, but the tk13 and tk12 are among the best $100 sets you can get, and i'd bet the new stuff are winners.


I've got the it01 which is really good, but I need something to compliment it as I need more thicker and forward midrange with more than average bass. How does the tk13 compare to it01 or fh1? i have been very curious about this for a long time


----------



## Wiljen

B9Scrambler said:


> I suppose I get why people like them, but it's not an earphone I'd recommend.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​




That's about the most glowing endorsement I've seen to date from @B9Scrambler  or maybe the most polite way I've seen the words "these suck" written.


----------



## Voxis9292

Did anyone try the ZhiYin Z5000? There's only one review here and I'd love to know more ...
I found a review on youtube but my french is non existing.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> That's about the most glowing endorsement I've seen to date from @B9Scrambler  or maybe the most polite way I've seen the words "these suck" written.



Gotta let em down slowly.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nabillion_786 said:


> I've got the it01 which is really good, but I need something to compliment it as I need more thicker and forward midrange with more than average bass. How does the tk13 compare to it01 or fh1? i have been very curious about this for a long time


the tk13 is more v-shaped, with less prominent mids, but the tk12 has the mids you describe. both have great overall clarity and probably more detail than the it01. i don't have the fh1.


----------



## Nabillion_786

loomisjohnson said:


> the tk13 is more v-shaped, with less prominent mids, but the tk12 has the mids you describe. both have great overall clarity and probably more detail than the it01. i don't have the fh1.


Thanks this was helpful, also, upto £120 which is the best iem for big bass (doesn't have to be basshead standards but near) thick and forward vocals (very important) and good enough highs (just not too dark)?


----------



## Slater

Voxis9292 said:


> Did anyone try the ZhiYin Z5000? There's only one review here and I'd love to know more ...
> I found a review on youtube but my french is non existing.



https://www.head-fi.org/search/11333993/?q=ZhiYin+Z5000&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=805930


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks this was helpful, also, upto £120 which is the best iem for big bass (doesn't have to be basshead standards but near) thick and forward vocals (very important) and good enough highs (just not too dark)?


on my list the fidue a73 would probably be closest. i don't recommend iems i haven't heard, but i would also solicit opinions on the tfz king pro and musicmaker ninetail, which are praised by reliable folks.


----------



## Voxis9292

Slater said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/search/11333993/?q=ZhiYin+Z5000&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=805930



Thank you ... seems like I did only search the reviews instead of all posts ...

Can't wait to receive my KZs so that I finally can write something useful in this forum ...


----------



## Nabillion_786

loomisjohnson said:


> on my list the fidue a73 would probably be closest. i don't recommend iems i haven't heard, but i would also solicit opinions on the tfz king pro and musicmaker ninetail, which are praised by reliable folks.


Thanks, will look into those. All I want is vocals to shine, whilst sounding thick and having big enough bass in the background to give that big overall sound. The it01 seems absolutely outstanding for everything apart from vocals. I'm looking for an it01 similar iem with thicker and more forward vocals. It doesn't have to be vocal centric but can't be behind. Hope that clarifies.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/search/11333993/?q=ZhiYin+Z5000&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=805930



@Slater to the rescue again  The little search bar under the thread title banner really does work!


----------



## Nabillion_786

loomisjohnson said:


> the tk13 is more v-shaped, with less prominent mids, but the tk12 has the mids you describe. both have great overall clarity and probably more detail than the it01. i don't have the fh1.


Could you do a quick review of the tk12 please?


----------



## 1clearhead

audionab said:


> Hello fellow headfiers i am looking for a sub-50$ iems with balanced signature ( light bass with depth) big soundstage with great instrument separation
> i had kz es4 which i sold at mrp to a friend of mine so i am expecting my next iems to be an upgrade from es4
> Thanks in advance


I personally can suggest to you the *ACZ KR06-6*, or the *KR06-4*. Out of all the IEM's I carry, which most won't fit on my profile page, they play best on my "hi-res" dap and dac I own. They are very vivid and clean sounding with only the KR06-4 sounding slightly warmer and smoother, while the KR06-6 has better micro-details and quicker bass punch to it. The midrange vocals sits dead center, done just right! In nature, they are neutral sounding, but can sound balanced according the genre of music you select. The default silicone ear tips are small, so you may want to exchange them for the medium or large ear tips that come in the package if you decide to go bigger. They have detachable MMCX wires, which work pretty well with them (no issues to date).

They can be searched and purchased on Aliexpress, or taobao.


Hope this helps...


-Clear


----------



## crabdog

B9Scrambler said:


> I suppose I get why people like them, but it's not an earphone I'd recommend.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​


Strange I didn't think it was too bad, although it doesn't fit my preferred sound signature. What I really disliked about it was the horrible cable.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nabillion_786 said:


> Could you do a quick review of the tk12 please?


our reviews are on our site--link below


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Strange I didn't think it was too bad, although it doesn't fit my preferred sound signature. What I really disliked about it was the horrible cable.



I don't think they're terrible, they just suffer from a couple critical issue. I could live with the gutless presentation (even if I don't enjoy it) because the detail and clarity is outstanding. The trash tier MMCX connection quality was the nail in the coffin though. Just give them a little wiggle and the ear pieces detach. It's not as if they don't feel secure either, since plugging in the cable still requires a fair bit of force. At their price, I can't recommend a product where your chances of losing an ear piece is so high. If they were a sub 20 USD offering? Sucks but whatever, tape the ear piece on, lol.


----------



## crabdog

I just want to reiterate regarding the TRN V80, since it seems people have gone cold on it. It's actually quite good considering the price (sound and build quality). I should not have jumped onto the forums here so early into my time with it - that was a real rookie move on my part  I'll have a full review of it in a week or so and hopefully some others will be able to share their impressions of it as well.


----------



## crabdog

B9Scrambler said:


> I don't think they're terrible, they just suffer from a couple critical issue. I could live with the gutless presentation (even if I don't enjoy it) because the detail and clarity is outstanding. The trash tier MMCX connection quality was the nail in the coffin though. Just give them a little wiggle and the ear pieces detach. It's not as if they don't feel secure either, since plugging in the cable still requires a fair bit of force. At their price, I can't recommend a product where your chances of losing an ear piece is so high. If they were a sub 20 USD offering? Sucks but whatever, tape the ear piece on, lol.


I wonder if you got a faulty pair because I thought the MMCX connectors were excellent, just as they are on the original A15. This is what I said in my review: 





> I will say though that the MMCX connectors themselves, just like the original A15 are excellent. They’re sturdy yet easy to disconnect and have a satisfying click.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> I wonder if you got a faulty pair because I thought the MMCX connectors were excellent, just as they are on the original A15. This is what I said in my review:



That's certainly possible. "They’re sturdy yet *easy to disconnect and have a satisfying click*." That part definitely matches mine, haha. 

I've had a bit of a bad run with QC issues as of late; Kinera BD005 drivers died after I used them a comparo a while back; BGVP DX3 plug ripped out of the socket when removing the cable; KZ ZS3 arriving with the plug punched into the housing; memory wire on the ZSA I bought arrived looking like it was melted; Kinera SEED's cable finally turned black (though Kinera already addressed that); and various other budget earphones I bought to review arriving with terrible channel imbalances. I wouldn't be shocked if the A15Pro fell into that camp unfortunately.


----------



## crabdog

B9Scrambler said:


> That's certainly possible. "They’re sturdy yet *easy to disconnect and have a satisfying click*." That part definitely matches mine, haha.
> 
> I've had a bit of a bad run with QC issues as of late; Kinera BD005 drivers died after I used them a comparo a while back; BGVP DX3 plug ripped out of the socket when removing the cable; KZ ZS3 arriving with the plug punched into the housing; memory wire on the ZSA I bought arrived looking like it was melted; Kinera SEED's cable finally turned black (though Kinera already addressed that); and various other budget earphones I bought to review arriving with terrible channel imbalances. I wouldn't be shocked if the A15Pro fell into that camp unfortunately.


Sounds like you've had a run of bad luck. On the bright side, I'm sure you'll be getting some wins on the other side of it!


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Sounds like you've had a run of bad luck. On the bright side, I'm sure you'll be getting some wins on the other side of it!



No doubt


----------



## Otto Motor

audionab said:


> Hello fellow headfiers i am looking for a sub-50$ iems with balanced signature ( light bass with depth) big soundstage with great instrument separation
> i had kz es4 which i sold at mrp to a friend of mine so i am expecting my next iems to be an upgrade from es4
> Thanks in advance


The Fidue A65 has the very best separation and layering in the $50 category of all the iems I know...at $55. At $25, I'd try the Nice HCK BRO. I use these two when listening to orchestral music because of those qualities. You cannot go wrong with either.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 20, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> That's about the most glowing endorsement I've seen to date from @B9Scrambler  or maybe the most polite way I've seen the words "these suck" written.


...which displays a conflict of interest: a review sample is supplied for free but it bites. What to do? I have the TRN V80 coming which may also bite. I have scruples telling the reader that they should find out for themselves...and also not pee o the supplier. 

In the blogosphere, there are some reviewers in my opinion that mainly do reviews to get free samples. But readers figure that out quickly. On the other hand, any good guy can turn bad over time...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> ...which displays a conflict of interest: a review sample is supplied for free but it bites. What to do? I have the TRN V80 coming which may also bite.



Where is the conflict of interest? A person can write an honest review of review sample, regardless of whether it's positive or negative.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 20, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Where is the conflict of interest? A person can write an honest review of review sample, regardless of whether it's positive or negative.


The conflict of interest is writing optimistic reviews in order not to burn bridges. That's the general danger of reviewing.

But: no reviewer has to give their own preference whether they like the item or not. That is not required.


----------



## audionab

Otto Motor said:


> The Fidue A65 has the very best separation and layering in the $50 category of all the iems I know...at $55. At $25, I'd try the Nice HCK BRO. I use these two when listening to orchestral music because of those qualities. You cannot go wrong with either.


how much better are fidue a65 than BRO?


----------



## Otto Motor

audionab said:


> how much better are fidue a65 than BRO?


You find reviews of both here on Head-Fi. The Fidue A65 are clearly better and a great value. I wrote once here, they were one of my candidates for the lonely island.


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> ...which displays a conflict of interest: a review sample is supplied for free but it bites. What to do? I have the TRN V80 coming which may also bite. I have scruples telling the reader that they should find out for themselves...and also not pee o the supplier.
> 
> In the blogosphere, there are some reviewers in my opinion that mainly do reviews to get free samples. But readers figure that out quickly. On the other hand, any good guy can turn bad over time...



I usually try and remain as positive as possible but there are times you just can't say anything good about a product.  That was the position the Riversong Bluetooth I reviewed put me in.  They lacked a single redeeming quality to focus on.


----------



## Wiljen

I once read a review a gentleman did on the then new budget line of Yamaha acoustic guitars.  The entire review was written about how durable, comfortable, and lightweight it was for a canoe paddle because in his estimation it was far better suited for that use than for someone to actually attempt to play it.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> The conflict of interest is writing optimistic reviews in order not to burn bridges. That's the general danger of reviewing.



No, it's being professional in your communication, regardless of whether or not it's a sample.


----------



## thug behram

Hey guys looking for the best v-shaped IEM to replace my DUNU DN-1000. So far debating between ibasso it01, Fiio f9 Pro, and TFZ King Pro. Which is the best between the three and is there any other models i should look into? Basically want something with nice sub-bass and energetic highs. I love the Denon/Fostex signatures for comparison.


----------



## themindfreak

thug behram said:


> Hey guys looking for the best v-shaped IEM to replace my DUNU DN-1000. So far debating between ibasso it01, Fiio f9 Pro, and TFZ King Pro. Which is the best between the three and is there any other models i should look into? Basically want something with nice sub-bass and energetic highs. I love the Denon/Fostex signatures for comparison.



F9 Pro has the most similar signature to denon/fostex sound, tfz king pro isn't very exciting to listen to so might not be what you are looking for, while ibasso IT01 is indeed V-shaped but warmer and fuller than F9 Pro. IMO comes down to a preference between fuller IT01 or more trebly F9 Pro


----------



## thug behram

I hear subbass is really lacking on the Fiio, is that true?


----------



## thejoker13

audionab said:


> Hello fellow headfiers i am looking for a sub-50$ iems with balanced signature ( light bass with depth) big soundstage with great instrument separation
> i had kz es4 which i sold at mrp to a friend of mine so i am expecting my next iems to be an upgrade from es4
> Thanks in advance


The bosshifi B3 is a good choice. Nice and comfortable, with a more balanced and neutral signature. I find them to be a great value at 30-40.00 they can be purchased for.


----------



## audionab

thejoker13 said:


> The bosshifi B3 is a good choice. Nice and comfortable, with a more balanced and neutral signature. I find them to be a great value at 30-40.00 they can be purchased for.


how big is the soundstage and what about instrument separation?


----------



## audionab

thejoker13 said:


> The bosshifi B3 is a good choice. Nice and comfortable, with a more balanced and neutral signature. I find them to be a great value at 30-40.00 they can be purchased for.


this is a really weird FR for a iem look at that massive boost at 3k and also a early roll off starting at 6k  
it doesn't look that good


----------



## themindfreak

thug behram said:


> I hear subbass is really lacking on the Fiio, is that true?


I can't really give a definite comment on that as my brief listen was quite long ago but from my memory it has sufficient sub bass for me


----------



## Nabillion_786

Hi, since I watch lots of YouTube videos and anime, I am looking for an iem that vocals shine and feel as though your there. Am I supposed to be looking at a wider soundstage or a closed one? Plz can someone answer, as this will help as my it01 for some reason just don't sound right for stuff like that. It feels as though everything is far away.


----------



## Slater

audionab said:


> this is a really weird FR for a iem look at that massive boost at 3k and also a early roll off starting at 6k
> it doesn't look that good



That graph is whacked.

I have the B3. It's basically neutral, like the Tin Audio T2.

That graph would sound like a 1970s Japanese transistor radio sitting inside of a metal garbage can.


----------



## audionab

Slater said:


> That graph is whacked.
> 
> I have the B3. It's basically neutral, like the Tin Audio T2.
> 
> That graph would sound like a 1970s Japanese transistor radio sitting inside of a metal garbage can.


hmm i saw this graph on amazon in product images if this graph is false then its a relief how do t2 and b3 compare in terms of instrument separation and soundstage?


----------



## Slater (Jul 20, 2018)

audionab said:


> hmm i saw this graph on amazon in product images if this graph is false then its a relief how do t2 and b3 compare in terms of instrument separation and soundstage?



Ah, don’t pay too much attention to graphs like that. Take that stuff for a grain of salt. Who knows what equipment it was taken on, if the mic was properly calibrated, what coupler they used and if it was even an industry standard, what tips they used (if they even used any at all), if the graph is raw or compensated data, if it was smoothed and by how much, etc.

As far as soundstage, both have pretty average soundstages. Nothing knock your socks off, but not compressed either. Just average.

The B3 has deeper sub bass extension IMO. That’s the T2s big weakness. Other than that, they are both fairly similar in tuning, and are both excellent IEMs. You can’t go wrong with either. It’s like trying to compare a Mercedes AMG with a BMW M series. They’re both awesome, and the differences are splitting hairs.

Do note that the B3 has a fixed cable. The T2 is obviously replaceable as it is MMCX.

The B3 is a beautiful work of art though. Easily the sexiest wood IEM you’ll ever see. The Magaosi BK50 is a close 2nd for looks though.

You WILL definitely get a lot of compliments on the B3 if you end up buying it. It’s that drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## thejoker13

audionab said:


> this is a really weird FR for a iem look at that massive boost at 3k and also a early roll off starting at 6k
> it doesn't look that good


Graphs don't begin to tell the whole story though. Hopefully other users of the B3 chime in and give their thoughts on them as well. Everyones comments that I read about before purchasing them, were very positive. I didn't buy them for the longest time though, because of that exact graph, but am glad I finally did. I honestly don't believe it's accurate at all, because they sound NOTHING like you'd think by looking at that graph. I know several other known posters here also have them (looms, dblaylock etc.) and recommend them as well. The new b3s have a more fun sound, but aren't nearly as balanced and neutral as the B3, graphs be darned.


----------



## thejoker13

Slater said:


> Ah, don’t pay too much attention to graphs like that. Take that stuff for a grain of salt. Who knows what equipment it was taken on, if the mic was properly calibrated, what coupler they used and if it was even an industry standard, what tips they used (if they even used any at all), if the graph is raw or compensated data, if it was smoothed and by how much, etc.
> 
> As far as soundstage, both have pretty average soundstages. Nothing knock your socks off, but not compressed either. Just average.
> 
> ...


Well said slater. You hit the nail on the head and articulated your thoughts way better than I could.


----------



## loomisjohnson

B9Scrambler said:


> No, it's being professional in your communication, regardless of whether or not it's a sample.





Slater said:


> Ah, don’t pay too much attention to graphs like that. Take that stuff for a grain of salt. Who knows what equipment it was taken on, if the mic was properly calibrated, what coupler they used and if it was even an industry standard, what tips they used (if they even used any at all), if the graph is raw or compensated data, if it was smoothed and by how much, etc.
> 
> As far as soundstage, both have pretty average soundstages. Nothing knock your socks off, but not compressed either. Just average.
> 
> ...


+1. make sure you get the original b3 and not the newer b3s, which is more v-shaped and bassier (tho still very good).


----------



## thejoker13

Here's my newest version of the b3 in all their glory. It's tuned like the b3, but with a silver cable attached.


----------



## audionab

can someone give me link to original b3 because i don't know how to differentiate between original and new version? 
whats the difference anyway?


----------



## MDH12AX7

audionab said:


> Hello fellow headfiers i am looking for a sub-50$ iems with balanced signature ( light bass with depth) big soundstage with great instrument separation
> i had kz es4 which i sold at mrp to a friend of mine so i am expecting my next iems to be an upgrade from es4
> Thanks in advance


If you are looking to stay in the same budget, the KZ ED16 is similar to what you describe. More balanced, less boomy bass, good bass extension and bigger soundstage than ES4.


----------



## audionab

MDH12AX7 said:


> If you are looking to stay in the same budget, the KZ ED16 is similar to what you describe. More balanced, less boomy bass, good bass extension and bigger soundstage than ES4.


nah i will pass them i didn't like the kz signature much on es4 so my hopes will be low for ed16 plus i hate ed16 cable and won't spend a buck on another cable any i think i am set on b3


----------



## MDH12AX7

audionab said:


> nah i will pass them i didn't like the kz signature much on es4 so my hopes will be low for ed16 plus i hate ed16 cable and won't spend a buck on another cable any i think i am set on b3


Yeah, that KZ ED16 cable is junk for sure...


----------



## audionab (Jul 20, 2018)

ok after some research i found that the cases included in package is different one has BLON logo on it and other has BOSSHIFI logo on it i can safely assume that the latter one is the original one
am i right?


----------



## paulindss (Jul 21, 2018)

@Otto Motor given the negative amazon feedbacks and the reviews on the fiude being quite old, i decided to order on the TFZ exclusive 3, wich @B9Scrambler said is the best value of exclusive series at 59$. Let's wait them to get home! but your opinion is valuable and sadly i am not going to hear the fidue.

But i would love to have a friend who has the fidue laying around, because i want to learn how to tell what a great layering sounds, now that recently i learned better what exactly it is.


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> @Otto Motor given the negative amazon feedbacks and the reviews on the fiude being quite old, i decided to order on the TFZ exclusive 3, wich @B9Scrambler said is the best value of exclusive series at 59$. Let's wait them to get home! but your opinion is valuable and sadly i am not going to hear the fidue.
> 
> But i would love to havea friend who has the fidue laying around, because i want to learn how to tell what a great layering sounds, now that recently i learned better what exactly it is.
> 
> Also, people from head-fi, the revonext qt2 from AMAZON is a hell of a iem, holy moly... timbre as natural as tin audio t2. Wich is remarkable. But with a L shape tuning. Fun and fullnes. Great. A lot of texture in the bass even they being quite fat compared to tin audio t2


I don't know the TFZ exclusive 3 but age is generally not an issue....cf. Etymotics and Sennheiser HD600/650. What you need is someone who knows the TFZ and Fidue. The Fidue is certainly better than the holy moly...


----------



## thejoker13

audionab said:


> ok after some research i found that the cases included in package is different one has BLON logo on it and other has BOSSHIFI logo on it i can safely assume that the latter one is the original one
> am i right?


The difference between the B3 and B3s is tuning and appearance. You're good getting the B3, as long as it had the all wood body and not the silver like the B3s. Blonde bought out Bosshifi, so the newer batches now come with the Blon case and not the bosshifi case, but they're still original and not fakes. I bought both versions just to make sure. I attempted to attach a link for both of the ones that I purchased, but wasn't able to on mobile for some reason. I will PM you and tell you the store that I bought them from on aliexpress. One last thing...I don't know what your budget is, but the B3 can be found onsale alot of times on Ali express, for as low as 20.00, but is well worth the up to 40.00 that it is priced at normally.


----------



## zazaboy

Does anyone here have the brainwavz tips .. That reduce piercing treble.. My question how can get this tips .. If they not sold seperately .. Then which iems does it come with it?.. I want to reduce some treble on some my iems


----------



## bonson

zazaboy said:


> Does anyone here have the brainwavz tips .. That reduce piercing treble.. My question how can get this tips .. If they not sold seperately .. Then which iems does it come with it?.. I want to reduce some treble on some my iems


May be you could also try Ostry tips (os300)


----------



## WILD9

Picked up some macaw TX-80 Bluetooth headphones after seeing a recommendation on here. Having now tried them I'm finding them quite tinny and lacking bass. It's possibly a fit issue with my ears but since they only have a non standard one size fits all bud I'm a bit lost for how to fix that?

The other solution would be a set of mmcx iems I could swap In to the Bluetooth neck band. Could anyone recommend any < $40 mmcx iems that have more standard ear buds and strong bass?


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Some Amazon codes. Haven't tried the other colors. Lets us know if they work.

UiiSii E7 Pink https://www.amazon.com/UiiSii-Ear...B07BHLPY7Y
Reg. $8.99
Coupon code: WK9OE28Z 
Final price: $5.39

UiiSii CM5 Black https://www.amazon.com/Earphones-...B07415PGTY
Reg. $19.99
Coupon code: 49WBN8K8
Final price: $11.99

UiiSii Hi810 Blue https://www.amazon.com/UiiSii-Hea...B01M8M2UT8
Reg. $11.86
Coupon code: U8BJ8E8P
Final price: $7.12


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Voxis9292 said:


> Did anyone try the ZhiYin Z5000? There's only one review here and I'd love to know more ...
> I found a review on youtube but my french is non existing.


Pardon your French.


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> Some Amazon codes. Haven't tried the other colors. Lets us know if they work.
> 
> UiiSii E7 Pink https://www.amazon.com/UiiSii-Ear...B07BHLPY7Y
> Reg. $8.99
> ...



That UiiSii CM5 for $11.95 is worry every penny!


----------



## Nabillion_786

Can someone give  a more detailed review of the hisenior b5+5 and the toneking ninetails?


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2018)

Slater said:


> Anyone tried the BQEYZ K2 yet?
> 
> HotFi just got them in. I've never heard of BQEYZ.
> 
> ...



FYI, I wanted to provide an update on the BQEYZ K2.

_I have given them a few hours of listening time, so these are only preliminary thoughts right OOTB, and are subject to change. I have only listened to them on my iPhone (MP3 only). I have not run them through my batch of test tracks. Once I get home from out of town (next week), I will give them more critical listening time._

Build Quality:
The build quality is really nice - machined aluminum shell, and everything is smooth and rounded. A big difference from the ZS5/ZS6. The body reminds me of the smooth/rounded edges of an earbud. The comfort is great (for at least the few hours I've been wearing them), and it sits flat in the ear. They could be used for sleeping.

Cable/Accessories:
The box is a plain cardboard box, and includes (3) pairs of tips. That's it.
The eartips suck. I am using Auvio wide bores, but I don't have a lot of tips with me so I have not done extensive tip rolling.
The stock cable reminds me of the TRN black cable - black braided cable with slick glossy insulation. The molded/formed kind of ear guide (vs a memory wire), and a chin slider. The chin slider is for convenience not necessity, as there aren't any noticeable cable microphonics. The stock cable measured at 1.1ohm, which is within the range of the KZ ad TRN cables. Although the cable size is stated as 0.78mm, I have found that KZ and TRN cables fit just fine. I am using the silver TRN cable (for now), which I prefer to the stock cable because the TRN has angled plug where it enters the shell (ie TRN plugs are angled like the "ZST style" ones on the KZ upgrade cables, so they wrap around the ear tighter).

Source:
They have low impedance (15ohm), and they are extremely easy to drive. I have been running them right from my iPhone SE. I have not tried them on my xduoo X3, nor tried them amped yet.

Sound:
I like what I have heard so far. The best I can describe them is they're what would happen if the ZS6 and Tin Audio T2 got together and had a child. Midrange is not as recessed as the ZS6 (more like the T2). Treble is bright and lively, and not too sharp. There's no sibilance, and they have a nice natural tonality. The clarity is great. Vocals sound good (make and female).

Complaints:
1. There's a bit of bass bleed, but it could just be the tracks I'm listening to though (MP3 on an iPhone after all).
2. There is a dip somewhere in the range of hi-hats, as hi-hats sound distant on some tracks (again, it could just be the tracks I am listening to, as MP3s on an iPhone is not the best way to do this, but it's all I have for now). I going to do more testing and see if I can isolate what frequency it is occurring at (if at all).

Value:
A few weeks ago when I ordered these, they were selling for ~$40, and I had a $10 credit with the vendor (So I paid $30). I see they have jumped up to as high as $64 depending on the vendor, which is crazy. I am happy I paid $30 for them, and I think they are easily worth that. $60 is a stretch. $40-$45 is about the limit of what I would pay (similar in price to ZS6 range).


----------



## thejoker13

Guys, the toneking nine tails can be purchased right now for 89.00 at the avcck store on aliexpress. That is a TREMENDOUS deal for them as they're still a good value at their usual price of 125.00.


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> Guys, the toneking nine tails can be purchased right now for 89.00 at the avcck store on aliexpress. That is a TREMENDOUS deal for them as they're still a good value at their usual price of 125.00.


Oh @Lurk650 won't be happy about that since he just paid over 100 last week  $89 is a great price for the 9 tail. Such a hidden gem!


----------



## thejoker13

That's a bummer! Hopefully he still enjoys them for what he paid though. I agree, they're a hidden gem. I'm trying to do my part in getting them known by more people.


----------



## alvinlim2010

thejoker13 said:


> Guys, the toneking nine tails can be purchased right now for 89.00 at the avcck store on aliexpress. That is a TREMENDOUS deal for them as they're still a good value at their usual price of 125.00.


Any link for this? Can't find it in Ali though


----------



## audionab

alvinlim2010 said:


> Any link for this? Can't find it in Ali though


http://s.aliexpress.com/ruUJj2iu?fromSns


----------



## thejoker13

alvinlim2010 said:


> Any link for this? Can't find it in Ali though


If you could pm me and give me advice on how to attach links via mobile, I'd be greatly appreciative. I can't get them to post for some reason.


----------



## thejoker13

It's for sale in the Avcck store, plus they have a coupon which brings it down to 89.00. I apologize for no link, but this is the best I can do at the moment on my mobile.


----------



## audionab

thejoker13 said:


> It's for sale in the Avcck store, plus they have a coupon which brings it down to 89.00. I apologize for no link, but this is the best I can do at the moment on my mobile.


look to the right of shopping cart button click that and select copy to clipboard then paste the link in message box here


----------



## sodesuka

HuoYuanJia said:


> I have written a review (in German). Here is a (very) short version of the main points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just got (lent) a loaner unit of Kanas Pro myself and I pretty much agree with all this. Wow what an IEM, though I think it could use a little push back on the upper mid-high a bit. People who are looking for energetic forward mid-high would absolutely love it though.


----------



## thejoker13

audionab said:


> look to the right of shopping cart button click that and select copy to clipboard then paste the link in message box here


Thank you! I really appreciate that.


----------



## thejoker13

2018 New MusicMaker KTONEKING Nine Tail In Ear Earphone Full Alloy Earphone Nine Tunes HIFI Fever Metal Headset MMCX Earphone
http://s.aliexpress.com/rIzYBVZV?fromSns=Copy to clipboard

Here's the link to the best price for the nine tails that I have seen yet. A great deal!


----------



## audionab

sodesuka said:


> Just got (lent) a loaner unit of Kanas Pro myself and I pretty much agree with all this. Wow what an IEM, though I think it could use a little push back on the upper mid-high a bit. People who are looking for energetic forward mid-high would absolutely love it though.


like rose north forest?


----------



## alvinlim2010

thejoker13 said:


> 2018 New MusicMaker KTONEKING Nine Tail In Ear Earphone Full Alloy Earphone Nine Tunes HIFI Fever Metal Headset MMCX Earphone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/rIzYBVZV?fromSns=Copy to clipboard
> 
> Here's the link to the best price for the nine tails that I have seen yet. A great deal!



Saw that u have the flc8s too! How would the ninetails compare to the flc?


----------



## sodesuka

audionab said:


> like rose north forest?


Sorry, haven't heard North Forest. IIRC, from my past collection, Kanas Pro feels like a more refined version of Soundmagic E80.


----------



## Nabillion_786

My only complaint's on the it01 were the vocals not being full bodied and forward. How do the ninetails compare to them?


----------



## Makahl

sodesuka said:


> Just got (lent) a loaner unit of Kanas Pro myself and I pretty much agree with all this. Wow what an IEM, though I think it could use a little push back on the upper mid-high a bit. People who are looking for energetic forward mid-high would absolutely love it though.



Have you tried tip rolling? Usually, hybrid tips (sony, symbio) works great for treble oriented IEMs. I've sold my ER4XR for getting these. Looking forward now to listen to it!


----------



## audionab

sodesuka said:


> Sorry, haven't heard North Forest. IIRC, from my past collection, Kanas Pro feels like a more refined version of Soundmagic E80.


RNF are bassy with super strong high mids and treble(pretty damn aggressive) eq help them alot 
they have 2 resonance points for me
one at 4200hz(strong one) and second at 6900hz(strong but not that strong)


----------



## sodesuka

Makahl said:


> Have you tried tip rolling? Usually, hybrid tips (sony, symbio) works great for treble oriented IEMs. I've sold my ER4XR for getting these. Looking forward now to listen to it!


No not yet, with stock tips the highs are energetic but not at all harsh, but you're right foam or hybrid tips should take care of it while also possibly give a tasteful boost to the low. 


audionab said:


> RNF are bassy with super strong high mids and treble(pretty damn aggressive) eq help them alot
> they have 2 resonance points for me
> one at 4200hz(strong one) and second at 6900hz(strong but not that strong)


I haven't listened much yet, but they're really not piercing at all, just that their highs are the easiest to notice within the entire spectrum. A few tracks should acclimatize your ears to regard it as normal, unless you're super sensitive to treble (in which case, I'd recommend getting Periodic Audio Be instead).


----------



## peter123 (Jul 22, 2018)

thug behram said:


> Hey guys looking for the best v-shaped IEM to replace my DUNU DN-1000. So far debating between ibasso it01, Fiio f9 Pro, and TFZ King Pro. Which is the best between the three and is there any other models i should look into? Basically want something with nice sub-bass and energetic highs. I love the Denon/Fostex signatures for comparison.



You might want to check out the LZ A5. Best basshead IEM's I've heard to date.

Edit: I just realized that your other options are quite a bit cheaper so the A5 might be too expensive. There's another much cheaper option I can think of, just PM me if you're interested to hear about them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> That's about the most glowing endorsement I've seen to date from @B9Scrambler  or maybe the most polite way I've seen the words "these suck" written.



If any product deserves a "this sucks" claim, it's XDuoo's Nano D3: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-nano-d3.22867/reviews#review-20601


  ​


----------



## loomisjohnson

thejoker13 said:


> 2018 New MusicMaker KTONEKING Nine Tail In Ear Earphone Full Alloy Earphone Nine Tunes HIFI Fever Metal Headset MMCX Earphone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/rIzYBVZV?fromSns=Copy to clipboard
> 
> Here's the link to the best price for the nine tails that I have seen yet. A great deal!


i'm gonna wait for lurk, peter and others   to post impressions, but on the basis of their prior offerings these look like a helluva deal


----------



## Slater (Jul 22, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> If any product deserves a "this sucks" claim, it's XDuoo's Nano D3: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-nano-d3.22867/reviews#review-20601
> 
> ​



Love the review! I haven’t laughed so hard regarding something audio-related in a while.

I would say the KZ LP3 is worthy of the “product suck of the century” title as well. Pair the LP3 up with the xduoo Nano, and you’d have a match made in hell.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> I would say the KZ LP3 is worthy of the “product suck of the century” title as well.



Haven't heard them myself but everything I've read supports that, lol.


----------



## peter123

loomisjohnson said:


> i'm gonna wait for lurk, peter and others   to post impressions, but on the basis of their prior offerings these look like a helluva deal



I'm a bit worried about the fit and I've found the T4 for $150 and can't deny that I'm very tempted to get it instead.....


----------



## Wiljen

B9Scrambler said:


> If any product deserves a "this sucks" claim, it's XDuoo's Nano D3: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-nano-d3.22867/reviews#review-20601
> 
> ​



I had the same experience with an earlier revision of Xduoo Player, haven't been really inspired to try another since with other brands at the same price point offering better value.


----------



## Wiljen

B9Scrambler said:


> Haven't heard them myself but everything I've read supports that, lol.



maybe we need a new thread - Worst Product / Value.


----------



## Slater (Jul 22, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> maybe we need a new thread - Worst Product / Value.



I could see where that could theoretically cause lots of controversy and arguments. If someone gets a bad QC, and trashes the product, it’s not really fair or fully representative. Now, if 75% of the people trash it, you know somethings amiss.

It would definitely be a funny place to read horror stories though. I enjoy reading 1-star Amazon reviews, because they are often full of comedy gold.


----------



## Wiljen

So basically we expect the combo of Xduoo D3 and KZ LP3 to sound like:

A dying cat stuck in a hail storm recorded using a radio shack portable cassette deck with failing batteries on a cassette that was then left on the dashboard of a car in Phoenix for the summer.

that sound about right?


----------



## thejoker13

loomisjohnson said:


> i'm gonna wait for lurk, peter and others   to post impressions, but on the basis of their prior offerings these look like a helluva deal


@crabdog had a great, and well written review of the nine tail on headfi. It's well worth the read if you haven't already. I can +1 his review to a T. He has a much better way with words than me.


----------



## thejoker13

peter123 said:


> I'm a bit worried about the fit and I've found the T4 for $150 and can't deny that I'm very tempted to get it instead.....


I own both, and they're both great in their own way. The T4 fit like a semicustom and have a more "audiophile" tuning,  and the nine tail are more consumer tuned fun. Both are great value, in my opinion. The T4 for 150.00 is an absolute STEAL.


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> I own both, and they're both great in their own way. The T4 fit like a semicustom and have a more "audiophile" tuning,  and the nine tail are more consumer tuned fun. Both are great value, in my opinion. The T4 for 150.00 is an absolute STEAL.


If you don't mind, could you plz tell me how vocals sound on the ninetails? I'm looking for close and thick vocals. Nothing thin or recessed. It01 was really technical but the vocals were not that great imo.


----------



## thejoker13

The nine tail are tunable, and you can vary the mids from slightly recessed in relation to the bass and treble, to mid forward. The nine different tunings are very audible and not gimmicky. Please read @crabdog review on the nine tail here on headfi. If you have trouble finding it, just google Toneking nine tail review and the link will pop right up. He hits the nail on the head in his review.


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> The nine tail are tunable, and you can vary the mids from slightly recessed in relation to the bass and treble, to mid forward. The nine different tunings are very audible and not gimmicky. Please read @crabdog review on the nine tail here on headfi. If you have trouble finding it, just google Toneking nine tail review and the link will pop right up. He hits the nail on the head in his review.


Thanks alot for the help, I did read his amazing review, but just wanted more opinions as when I went on Ali express translated reviews, someone mentioned a lack of sub bass which is not good for me. I just want more opinions before pulling the trigger. If you don't mind, could you please tell me the accuracy of the midrange tone and how the general vocal thickness are? Do you also experience lack of sub bass? Your opinion would be much appreciated


----------



## SilverLodestar

Is anybody able to compare the midrange of the Nine Tail and the T2? I’m looking for another dynamic IEM to go along with the T2s


----------



## thejoker13

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t4.23212/
Here is my first ever review guys and girls. I hope it can help someone out That's on the fence with the T4. I also would appreciate constructive criticism via PM, if you're a reviewer and could give me any pointers.


----------



## thejoker13

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks alot for the help, I did read his amazing review, but just wanted more opinions as when I went on Ali express translated reviews, someone mentioned a lack of sub bass which is not good for me. I just want more opinions before pulling the trigger. If you don't mind, could you please tell me the accuracy of the midrange tone and how the general vocal thickness are? Do you also experience lack of sub bass? Your opinion would be much appreciated


I really feel like the bass is one of the highlights with the nine tails. I believe that person must have had a poor seal if they found the subbass lacking. I find it digs deep and has great dynamic punch as well. The mids can be tuned somewhat forward on the nine tail, but have excellent natural tone and a musical richness. By that I mean that they aren't thin at all and have a natural, smooth lushness to their sound. I 100% agree with crabdogs assessment on them and can honestly say they're one of the best sub 150.00 earphones that I've heard and also own.


----------



## Zerohour88

sodesuka said:


> Just got (lent) a loaner unit of Kanas Pro myself and I pretty much agree with all this. Wow what an IEM, though I think it could use a little push back on the upper mid-high a bit. People who are looking for energetic forward mid-high would absolutely love it though.



something that's a bit closer in price to compare with the BA Unicorn, finally (instead of those Flares, lol). Thinking of getting that Unicorn since I'm already buying a custom silver cable from china so the bulk shipping would save me a bit.


----------



## sodesuka

Zerohour88 said:


> something that's a bit closer in price to compare with the BA Unicorn, finally (instead of those Flares, lol). Thinking of getting that Unicorn since I'm already buying a custom silver cable from china so the bulk shipping would save me a bit.


Unicorn is actually remarkably close to Kanas Pro, just less brighter and easier to listen in a long session due to the more recessed highs (Unicorn sounds veiled in a direct comparison), also that inherent balanced armature sound vs dynamic driver sound that's hard to describe.


----------



## Zerohour88

sodesuka said:


> Unicorn is actually remarkably close to Kanas Pro, just less brighter and easier to listen in a long session due to the more recessed highs (Unicorn sounds veiled in a direct comparison), also that inherent balanced armature sound vs dynamic driver sound that's hard to describe.



BA Unicorn costs rmb399 while the KPE costs around rmb899 (tamed down lows based on FR of the regular kanas, rmb699). Pity the Unicorn aren't available in aliexpress yet, can't really compare the pricing on a platform more used by people here.



Spoiler: Kanas/Kanas Pro FR














Spoiler: BA Unicorn's FR


----------



## audionab

ok people please clarify my final doubts about bosshifi b3 
1.1) how is the treble on this thing 
1.2) how are the mids on this thing
2) signature is neutral towards balanced right? 
3) that graph still put me off i know its wrong but it still bugs me deep down inside


----------



## Slater (Jul 22, 2018)

audionab said:


> ok people please clarify my final doubts about bosshifi b3
> 1.1) how is the treble on this thing
> 1.2) how are the mids on this thing
> 2) signature is neutral towards balanced right?
> 3) that graph still put me off i know its wrong but it still bugs me deep down inside



Don’t sweat it friend. Those questions have already been answered. And more than 1 member who owns the B3 advised you to forget that graph. The B3 sounds nothing like that graph. I would hate them if they sounded like that graph.


----------



## mbwilson111

I am so happy that I never actually look at any of the graphs.  I do like to hear peoples impressions.  In the end though, I just trust my ears.  If I am enjoying my music it must be doing what it should... for me.   There are more serious decisions to be made in life.


----------



## audionab

thank you everyone i finally ordered bosshifi b3


----------



## mbwilson111

audionab said:


> thank you everyone i finally ordered bosshifi b3




Yay!!!!  Now, just look forward to it and expect to be happy with it.


----------



## peter123

thejoker13 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t4.23212/
> Here is my first ever review guys and girls. I hope it can help someone out That's on the fence with the T4. I also would appreciate constructive criticism via PM, if you're a reviewer and could give me any pointers.



Thanks for the nice review! 

I've got one question for you: how's subbass extension and impact on them compared to the B400?


----------



## Wiljen

Found the perfect song to test the Xduoo D3 and KZ LP3 Combo.

The Shaggs, My Pal Footfoot

_Warning, the above listed song has been known to cause epileptic seizures with bowel evacuation in animals with acute hearing and  even in the deaf._


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> Found the perfect song to test the Xduoo D3 and KZ LP3 Combo.
> 
> The Shaggs, My Pal Footfoot
> 
> _Warning, the above listed song has been known to cause epileptic seizures with bowel evacuation in animals with acute hearing and  even in the deaf._



That song is amazing, hahaha!!


----------



## Wiljen

B9Scrambler said:


> That song is amazing, hahaha!!



I know you are adding that to your review tracks repertoire.


----------



## crabdog

Wiljen said:


> I know you are adding that to your review tracks repertoire.


You're right about that. If ever I could find an IEM that made that song sound good it would be ENDGAME for sure.


----------



## Wiljen

crabdog said:


> You're right about that. If ever I could find an IEM that made that song sound good it would be ENDGAME for sure.



That is probably a really good indication that it is time to switch from IEMs to hearing aids.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> Found the perfect song to test the Xduoo D3 and KZ LP3 Combo.
> 
> The Shaggs, My Pal Footfoot
> 
> _Warning, the above listed song has been known to cause epileptic seizures with bowel evacuation in animals with acute hearing and  even in the deaf._



I couldn't finish the song    Did I miss a great ending?


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> I couldn't finish the song    Did I miss a great ending?



Other than the fact it was good that it ended, no.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> Other than the fact it was good that it ended, no.



Oh, come on. That beat! Those vocals! Instant classic. M'thinks we need an extended version.


----------



## audio123

Geek Wold GK3 Review is now on Head-Fi & my website. Enjoy reading! 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk3.23213/reviews#review-20606
https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/07/19/geek-wold-gk3/


----------



## thejoker13

peter123 said:


> Thanks for the nice review!
> 
> I've got one question for you: how's subbass extension and impact on them compared to the B400?


Thank you Peter, that means alot coming from someone I look up to here and respect. 
I find the B400 to have a significant rolloff in the subbass, considering the elevated midbass. The T4 has better extension on both ends in comparison to the B400. The bass is more linear from subbass through to the lower mids, meaning to me, it sounds like the subbass is equal in quantity to the middbass. It has more subbass impact than the b400, but less midbass impact. 
I hope that helps!


----------



## thejoker13

Also, thank you all for your input via PM. I appreciate you all taking the time to help me learn and do better reviews going forward. I won't be doing as many as audio123, but I will do several more of iem's that I believe deserve more exposure. Thanks again all!!


----------



## peter123

thejoker13 said:


> Thank you Peter, that means alot coming from someone I look up to here and respect.
> I find the B400 to have a significant rolloff in the subbass, considering the elevated midbass. The T4 has better extension on both ends in comparison to the B400. The bass is more linear from subbass through to the lower mids, meaning to me, it sounds like the subbass is equal in quantity to the middbass. It has more subbass impact than the b400, but less midbass impact.
> I hope that helps!



That helps a lot, thanks! 

If I manage to not spend every penny I own on my upcoming vacation I'll get a pair, otherwise I'll have to wait for a while but I'm really curious about them. 

I've got a nice 5BA and a really nice 6BA that I would like to compare them with


----------



## boost3d

Has anyone tried the ADAX HT07 yet?


----------



## thejoker13

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t4.23212/reviews

Here's an updated review, with comparisons and also some other cleanups. Thanks again for all of your help guys!


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

thejoker13 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t4.23212/reviews
> 
> Here's an updated review, with comparisons and also some other cleanups. Thanks again for all of your help guys!



Could you compare to Hisenior B5+ ? 
Thanks,


----------



## thejoker13

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Could you compare to Hisenior B5+ ?
> Thanks,


I haven't heard the b5+ yet unfortunately. I would like to get them at some point though.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 25, 2018)

*On Balanced Sound
*
The old discussion of balanced sound has been coming up on a thread where I don't have posting privileges. I'd like to throw this old one in with a bit of an update.

Many reviewers and head-fiers use the term "balanced" sound signature. But similar to the shape of the FR curve (U-, V-, W-; discussion here: https://goo.gl/8wPg4q) the term is used inconsistently, which causes confusion.

First, how is "balanced" used - since it is nowhere defined:

1. One writer claims that there are two kinds of "balanced" sound". It refers to "flat" or "neutral"(same) with no frequency emphasized. Balanced sound can also refer to a V-shaped sound (human ears are more sensitive to midrange, therefore some of usprefer boosted bass and treble; the latter is also called "fun" signature.

2. Some writers consider only V-shaped sound as balanced, whereas others distinguish between the two terms (balanced and V-shape are different signatures).

3. To me, none of the above applies: balanced to me means round, even, and harmonic sounding (the pierce in the ZS6 makes this one unbalanced sounding).

I consulted HifiChris for discussion.

*Our Conclusions:*

1. We both try to avoid wishy-washy terms, therefore we don't like the term "balanced".
2. "Balanced" is a tuning above neutral that sounds realistic and natural, it constitutes a mild V- shape not far away from neutral.
3. We therefore disagree with point 1. above.
4. A detailed description of the sound and the frequency response is more accurate and conclusive than a crude, poorly defined and therefore ambiguous term such as "balanced".

*In short:* balanced is if none of the bass, mids, and treble is "oversalting" the sound signature and all three harmonize. It covers a wider range than neutral as it is less specific.


----------



## Qualcheduno

Otto Motor said:


> *On Balanced Sound
> *
> The old discussion of balanced sound has been coming up on a thread where I don't have posting privileges. I'd like to throw this old one in with a bit of an update.
> 
> ...


So, basically what I said here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-826#post-13792315


----------



## MDH12AX7

I guess balanced or not depends on our perception. Our ears are most sensitive to midrange, especially 2khz to 4khz. If an IEM was truly tuned to a ruler flat response, we would perceive it to be too loud in the midrange. I guess I consider balanced to mean that the bass and treble are boosted sufficiently as to sound as loud as the mids. (v shaped) I have heard some studio monitors tuned flat and while they might be a valuable tool in the studio, I found no joy in listening to them.

This only gets more convoluted when we throw in the fact that everyone's ears and perception are unique and our perception varies at different volumes. Remember the old loudness buttons on stereo gear? They were designed to simulate the bass/treble boost perception that occurs naturally at higher volumes. This also means that what I hear as neutral may be vastly different to someone else's perception if we listen at vastly different volume levels. 

Anybody that wants more info on the subject can look up the Fletcher-Munson equal loudness curve.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 25, 2018)

The TRN V80 are small and beautiful. Housings are all metal.

First listening impressions: good and different from the other $30-40 earphones I know! Very sparkly, vivid, three-dimensional, natural sound with a good slam in the nicely textured and focused bass that is very pleasant (to addictive) on my ears. Treble may be a bit much in some situations, not sure yet. Bigger stage than (my) average. Much more life in these than in my (replacement) V60.

These are definitely good, enjoyable earphones with a refined sound...and not the disappointment reported by some. An unexpected winner! Details in a later review.

Second listening impressions: Boy that controlled bass is real quality, a little bass miracle. The best bass not for bassheads? This earphone is all about bass quality. Addictive listening session here in Calgary...


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> *On Balanced Sound
> *
> The old discussion of balanced sound has been coming up on a thread where I don't have posting privileges. I'd like to throw this old one in with a bit of an update.
> 
> ...


If you're going to do that then you might as well do the same for every single term commonly used to describe audio. Warm, bright, sharp, transparent, resolving, punchy, sparkly, rich etc etc etc. People's own interpretation of each term is going to vary so I think it's important to look at the context they're used in. Most likely though it will just be another endless debate because people generally assume that their opinion is always the correct one and tend to make mountains out of molehills. First world problems ftl.


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> If you're going to do that then you might as well do the same for every single term commonly used to describe audio. Warm, bright, sharp, transparent, resolving, punchy, sparkly, rich etc etc etc. People's own interpretation of each term is going to vary so I think it's important to look at the context they're used in. Most likely though it will just be another endless debate because people generally assume that their opinion is always the correct one and tend to make mountains out of molehills. First world problems ftl.


Yes! That's why I use these glossaries to be as little ambiguous as possible:
https://www.stereophile.com/reference/50/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/describing-sound-a-glossary.220770/

It is a very ambitious undertaking to describe a sonic perception with words and not miss the forest for the trees.


----------



## randomnin

Do frequency measurements of Magaosi models even exist? I'm currently interested in Y3, but, come to think of it, I've yet to see any data on even the popular models. Also, does Y3 have vents; and a related question: anybody knows what's the isolation like?


----------



## audionab

https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1022320830368235520?s=09


----------



## Slater

audionab said:


> https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1022320830368235520?s=09



So with the question “What kind of voice do you want?”, are they asking people what they would prefer with the T2 Pro (so they can tune it based on user feedback), or is that a rhetorical question in the form of an advertising slogan (like Microsoft’s “_Where do you want to go today?_” ad campaign)?


----------



## audionab

Slater said:


> So with the question “What kind of voice do you want?”, are they asking people what they would prefer with the T2 Pro (so they can tune it based on user feedback), or is that a rhetorical question in the form of an advertising slogan (like Microsoft’s “_Where do you want to go today?_” ad campaign)?


probably the latter one


----------



## docentore

thug behram said:


> Hey guys looking for the best v-shaped IEM to replace my DUNU DN-1000. So far debating between ibasso it01, Fiio f9 Pro, and TFZ King Pro. Which is the best between the three and is there any other models i should look into? Basically want something with nice sub-bass and energetic highs. I love the Denon/Fostex signatures for comparison.


I was looks my for same, replacement for my broken DN1000. After long path of different IEMs (probably I should just get DUNUs lol) I've got FiiO FH1.
I was considering IT01 as they are widely recommended but not available where I am ATM.
I had F9 non-pro before, they were good, but not brilliant. Couldn't fell in love with them.

FH1 just grabbed me by my balls and kept holding until I screamed 'I love you'


----------



## RolledOff

Slater said:


> So with the question “What kind of voice do you want?”, are they asking people what they would prefer with the T2 Pro (so they can tune it based on user feedback), or is that a rhetorical question in the form of an advertising slogan (like Microsoft’s “_Where do you want to go today?_” ad campaign)?


I want more comfort and fit rather than the tuning improvement


----------



## Slater

RolledOff said:


> I want more comfort and fit rather than the tuning improvement



I agree - that’s my biggest gripe with the T2.


----------



## Zerohour88

crabdog said:


> If you're going to do that then you might as well do the same for every single term commonly used to describe audio. Warm, bright, sharp, transparent, resolving, punchy, sparkly, rich etc etc etc. People's own interpretation of each term is going to vary so I think it's important to look at the context they're used in. Most likely though it will just be another endless debate because people generally assume that their opinion is always the correct one and tend to make mountains out of molehills. First world problems ftl.



hence I prefer comparisons to various IEMs in a review. If I had a particular IEM (or leaning towards a few other choice), the comparisons paint a clearer picture on how the model sounds (brighter treble, boomier low-end, more resolving, etc).

Skald recently released an 11/12 driver IEM, it seems. Priced a bit high just for testing purchase and all I could get from the impressions were "smooth sounding"
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w4002-15833409083.34.52784d49HGJcl1&id=571628693947







their Z3 seems like an OEM model just rebranded, but you never know. And its 20 bux or so (though I hate that cable connection style)
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w4002-15833409083.50.52784d49HGJcl1&id=560689284259


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> their Z3 seems like an OEM model just rebranded, but you never know. And its 20 bux or so (though I hate that cable connection style)
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w4002-15833409083.50.52784d49HGJcl1&id=560689284259



That Z3 is just a rebranded ASK hybrid.


----------



## Wiljen

Zerohour88 said:


> hence I prefer comparisons to various IEMs in a review. If I had a particular IEM (or leaning towards a few other choice), the comparisons paint a clearer picture on how the model sounds (brighter treble, boomier low-end, more resolving, etc).
> 
> Skald recently released an 11/12 driver IEM, it seems. Priced a bit high just for testing purchase and all I could get from the impressions were "smooth sounding"
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w4002-15833409083.34.52784d49HGJcl1&id=571628693947



Is my math right?  1700 yuan = about $250 US depending on exchange rate. 

That would make it the cheapest 11 or 12 per side I have seen yet.  (Also makes me skeptical -  too much for too little always does that).


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jul 27, 2018)

Slater said:


> That Z3 is just a rebranded ASK hybrid.



My thoughts too, but since Skald isn't exactly some mass-production company, its not too much a stretch to consider them buying the shells and then configuring the internals themselves.



Wiljen said:


> Is my math right?  1700 yuan = about $250 US depending on exchange rate.
> 
> That would make it the cheapest 11 or 12 per side I have seen yet.  (Also makes me skeptical -  too much for too little always does that).



yup, about that price. Skald is a bit slow to respond back when I got their 4 driver for a friend, but you can buy their IEMs without cables if you already have one, which saves a bit.

Considering Hisenior made a 1+6 for 100 bux or so, 11/22 for 250 bux means they probably use similar quality of BAs (11/12 drivers being priced the same with different tunings). Smooth sounding seems the way these small CIEMs companies are making their models.

available at Hotfi aliexpress store for 322 bux, I just found out. Also no Skald mention on that particular listing, which is a bad habit of Aliexpress store which I don't like. I'd understand if it was some weird chinese name that's hard to translate over, but its literally just "Skald".


----------



## Makahl

Slater said:


> I agree - that’s my biggest gripe with the T2.



Out of curiosity, I was considering getting the T2 and I know fitting is rather personal but, would you say fitting T2 over the ear can help in this aspect to you?


----------



## Slater

Makahl said:


> Out of curiosity, I was considering getting the T2 and I know fitting is rather personal but, would you say fitting T2 over the ear can help in this aspect to you?



Well, it is a mixed success story.

If worn down, the T2 sounds much better due to a shallower ear insertion. However, they are not as secure.

If worn up, the fit is very secure, allowing a deep ear insertion. Unfortunately, the sound is much poorer in this configuration. I believe a deep insertion causes pressure buildup on the driver diaphragm, resulting in the driver being “choked”'.


----------



## chinmie

i


Makahl said:


> Out of curiosity, I was considering getting the T2 and I know fitting is rather personal but, would you say fitting T2 over the ear can help in this aspect to you?





Slater said:


> Well, it is a mixed success story.
> 
> If worn down, the T2 sounds much better due to a shallower ear insertion. However, they are not as secure.
> 
> If worn up, the fit is very secure, allowing a deep ear insertion. Unfortunately, the sound is much poorer in this configuration. I believe a deep insertion causes pressure buildup on the driver diaphragm, resulting in the driver being “choked”'.



i also find the T2 to sound better worn down and reversed.


----------



## chinmie

i found something strange with the Hisenior B5+ (at least for me)  

usually i always opted for L size wide bore tips for all my IEMs because it let out the most treble amount and clarity, and only use small bore ones on my bright IEMs that i want to tone down the treble a bit (like the T2 for example).

except for the Hisenior B5+.. now this is an anomaly.. the first time i got them i immediately slapped on the wide bores, only to find the treble choked and splashy, like it has run through a bitcrusher effect and downgraded to 8bits. then i tried multiple tips and put an Ortofon on them, and the treble just opens up. I've been using them like that for this couple of weeks since.

and today i tried the regular small bores from my King Pro, and it's even better. the treble is still open and sounded crisp (BA styled crisp) while increasing the bass body and backed down the mids a bit.

so to sum up my experience  this is the first IEM that actually have better treble crispness with narrow bore compared to wide bore


----------



## paulindss

Are the tin audio t5(t3 don't know exactly...) Ever getting launched ?

I hope to be able to grab this t2pro as a backup for t2. So i am afraid they ruin anything. Just a tad more bass, with little less medium highs would be perfect. The most important thing i see in the t2 is how clear and open they are. So i don't know if my wish would ruin that as well.


----------



## paulindss

docentore said:


> I was looks my for same, replacement for my broken DN1000. After long path of different IEMs (probably I should just get DUNUs lol) I've got FiiO FH1.
> I was considering IT01 as they are widely recommended but not available where I am ATM.
> I had F9 non-pro before, they were good, but not brilliant. Couldn't fell in love with them.
> 
> FH1 just grabbed me by my balls and kept holding until I screamed 'I love you'



I am very happy to read that as i am getting this Fiio soon.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

RolledOff said:


> Hi
> anybody experience driver flex with Zhiyin Z5000 ?
> or is it just my unit?


Stop using it when you're working out.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jul 29, 2018)

Terran Earthson said:


> The many faced E-mi ci880, alwup upc630, timkoo c630, malloom, etc.
> I found this iem at various ali sellers with a huge price discrepancy ranging from 16-25$. Are they all legit?  Why some sell it almost 9$ cheaper than others? Or cheaper=more chance of fake?


If you're worried about fakes, stop buying anything and everything on Chinese websites. It's such a bad problem that everything could be fake. Stick to North American websites or stop worrying so much about it. There's not much people in other parts of the world can do. It's really up to the Chinese. A copy (a product influenced by another) is also potentially a fake but usually not.


----------



## Otto Motor

LaughMoreDaily said:


> If you're worried about fakes, stop buying anything and everything on Chinese websites. It's such a bad problem that everything could be fake. Stick to North American websites or stop worrying so much about it. There's not much people in other parts of the world can do. It's really up to the Chinese. A copy (a product influenced by another) is also potentially a fake but usually not.


Usually, they are all legit, I never had a problem. I'd look at the number of sales and the seller's rating (should be above 98%)...reputable sellers tend to sell more of a given item.


----------



## Wiljen (Jul 29, 2018)

The bigger problem is with patronizing companies that are not abiding by copyright and intellectual property laws.  As examples, we all know KZ just plain stole the shell design for the Zs6 from Campfire audio and Superlux has made direct clones of both AKG and Beyerdynamics products. None of us mistake the Zs5 or Zs6 for a Campfire product or the HD660 for a DT770, but when we purchase these items we are encouraging companies to continue to steal other's intellectual property as we are rewarding them financially for doing so.    Both Knowles and Sonion have on-going litigation against Chinese manufacturers for patent infringement and at one point Sonion had ask the US Customs department to block all importation of products containing infringing materials.  Not sure if that case has been resolved or if it is still in process.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jul 29, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> The bigger problem is with patronizing companies that are not abiding by copyright and intellectual property laws.  As examples, we all know KZ just plain stole the shell design for the Zs6 from Campfire audio and Superlux has made direct clones of both AKG and Beyerdynamics products. None of us mistake the Zs5 or Zs6 for a Campfire product or the HD660 for a DT770, but when we purchase these items we are encouraging companies to continue to steal others intellectual property as we are rewarding them financially for doing so.    Both Knowles and Sonion have on-going litigation against Chinese manufacturers for patent infringement and at one point Sonion had ask the US Customs department to block all importation of products containing infringing materials.  Not sure if that case has been resolved or if it is still in process.


As a regular consumer of Chinese products, what you say might be true, but I still have no idea if it is. My job isn't to get into trade wars over who owns what because that makes buying something too complicated considering I'm in Canada and far away from China where I could do more research to see if something is fake, copied or whatever the case may be. Good luck getting average consumers like myself to spend their time trying everything they can to see if a product is fake before we buy it. It's really almost impossible in the scope of buying something for a couple dollars. I'm not a huge spender and what I buy is usually under $50 and I don't buy very often either.

You're saying that KZ copied this and that and this and that, does the average consumer care? Sure, but do we really want to do the research to see if what you say is true or not? I sure don't. I have enough things that I should be doing already and I probably won't buy the headphones they copied anyway if they did do that. I don't buy very many things. It's really up to online marketplaces and governments to do their due diligence in seeing if something is copyright stolen or not, not the consumer.

Besides, everything I buy in North America could be copyright stolen. This isn't a Chinese problem, it's every country. Do consumers want to spend our lives checking to see if something has partially or fully been 'stolen'? Hell no.

That's the same reason why I'll never be a Vegan, you have to check to make sure everything you do, eat and wear attributes to Vegan principles. I don't have the brain power to be more ethical in terms of being Vegan but I can be almost a Vegan, just not 100%. The same goes for copyrighted products, I can try and stay away from some of them as best as I can, but there's no way I'll spend my whole life researching what is and what isn't. As I said before, that's not a consumer's full-time job, that's the governments of every countries job and they get paid for it too, the consumer does not.


----------



## mixolyd (Jul 29, 2018)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> This isn't a Chinese problem, it's every country.



Actually it’s very much a Chinese problem.  The Chinese Communist Party (CCP) has adopted a strategy of getting access to foreign intellectual property by copying, luring key individuals, infringing patents, requiring that foreign companies hand over IP in order to gain access to Chinese market etc.  By not enforcing its own local rules or international law (as in the case of KZ) it gains a macroeconomic competitive advantage over competitors that do enforce the rules.

As for consumers making up for this - yeah it’s not going to happen to any significant degree.  More likely we’ll see further increasing complaints and counter-complaints to the WTO, a series of trade wars (as is already happening between US and China with more countries set to follow) and new rules and possibly powers allotted to the WTO.

EDIT: this strategy currently followed by China is called Trade Mercantilism and it was very popular among the European powers up to the 18th century or so.  It fell out of favour partially because this kind of aggressive strategy caused many wars to break out between competing nations.  China has been able to get away with this up to now because it had a unique combination of desirable, cheap exports and a vast untapped market.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jul 29, 2018)

mixolyd said:


> Actually it’s very much a Chinese problem.  The Chinese Communist Party (CCP) has adopted a strategy of getting access to foreign intellectual property by copying, luring key individuals, infringing patents, requiring that foreign companies hand over IP in order to gain access to Chinese market etc.  By not enforcing its own local rules or international law (as in the case of KZ) it gains a macroeconomic competitive advantage over competitors that do enforce the rules.
> 
> As for consumers making up for this - yeah it’s not going to happen to any significant degree.  More likely we’ll see further increasing complaints and counter-complaints to the WTO, a series of trade wars (as is already happening between US and China with more countries set to follow) and new rules and possibly powers allotted to the WTO.
> 
> EDIT: this strategy currently followed by China is called Trade Mercantilism and it was very popular among the European powers up to the 18th century or so.  It fell out of favour partially because this kind of aggressive strategy caused many wars to break out between competing nations.  China has been able to get away with this up to now because it had a unique combination of desirable, cheap exports and a vast untapped market.


Everyone's pretty aware of all of that. It's out of the average consumer's hand unless they are running around on counterfeit websites buying fake goods. Then they are probably going to be in trouble. If there are fake goods on say Amazon, E-Bay or any other American owned (or foreign), it's up to Amazon and E-Bay to put a stop to it, not the average consumer.

I've seen things on Amazon that may be fake or copyrighted goods but since it was on Amazon I thought maybe I was wrong? It's really up to the company making the goods, the manufacturer, the importer or exporter, the various government bodies (and there are many of them), the international bodies like the UN, WTO or any other free trade pact or whatever the case may be.

As you can tell the consumer isn't involved and for good reason, their lives are already complicated as it is. Why should they worry about buying a copyrighted product when they're already trying to pay skyrocketing rents, travel expenses, and food to feed their families? 

Worrying about buying a copyrighted product just so some company can make more money when there are already international bodies dealing with these issues (in many different ways) means copyright is a dead issue for most consumers. Why should they be researching one more thing in their complicated lives for free no less when there are people getting paid money just to do this?

This issue is dead out of the water and this will be my last response.


----------



## Slater

KZ vs Campfire
Sony vs Audio Technica
Sennheiser vs Beyerdynamic
BP vs Shell gasoline
Coca Cola vs Pepsi
Kleenex vs Puffs facial tissues
Ford F-150 vs Dodge Ram pickup
Honda Accord vs Toyota Camry
Craftsman vs Snap On screwdrivers
Dewalt vs Makita 18v drill
Goodyear vs Yokohama tires
Crest vs Colgate toothpaste
McDonald’s vs Wendy’s hamburgers
Reynolds vs Glad aluminum foil
Hefty vs Glad garbage bags
Duracell vs Energizer batteries
Monster vs Red Bull energy drink
Trek vs Specialized bicycles
Starbucks vs Panera coffee
Sonicare vs Oral B ultrasonic toothbrushes
Gorilla vs Duck tape
Nike vs Adidas shoes
Easton vs Louisville Slugger baseball bats
Fruit of the Loom vs Hanes underwear
Budweiser vs Coors beer
HP vs Dell laptop
The list goes on and on. Everyone steals/borrows/copies ideas from everyone. It’s capitalism in a global economy.


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> KZ vs Campfire
> Sony vs Audio Technica
> Sennheiser vs Beyerdynamic
> BP vs Shell gasoline
> ...


Disagree with monster vs. red bull


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> Disagree with monster vs. red bull



Haha, ok I’m sure you get my point though


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> KZ vs Campfire
> Sony vs Audio Technica
> Sennheiser vs Beyerdynamic
> BP vs Shell gasoline
> ...


...TRN V80 vs Dunu Falcon C...


----------



## Otto Motor

Here the  first review of the TRN V80: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v80.23225/reviews#review-20633

Still cannot announce it on the <$100 Chifi thread.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Otto Motor said:


> Here the  first review of the TRN V80: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v80.23225/reviews#review-20633
> 
> Still cannot announce it on the <$100 Chifi thread.


Excellent review! It seems pretty similar to the V20, sound-wise.


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> Haha, ok I’m sure you get my point though


Yes sir


----------



## Zerohour88

Not that I want to add fuel to the current "IP infringement" (its a moot point with chinese companies until the enforcement changes) but here's another Andro copy recently released. They added a ghetto crossover board, which is nifty if you want to tinker with it yourself.

http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55713498.html

same reviewer also making a "ZS6-like IEMs" review marathon, with all the quad-drivers being released now.


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> Not that I want to add fuel to the current "IP infringement" (its a moot point with chinese companies until the enforcement changes) but here's another Andro copy recently released. They added a ghetto crossover board, which is nifty if you want to tinker with it yourself.
> 
> http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55713498.html
> 
> same reviewer also making a "ZS6-like IEMs" review marathon, with all the quad-drivers being released now.



Hmmm, not sure what to think about the glue job they did...


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jul 30, 2018)

Slater said:


> Hmmm, not sure what to think about the glue job they did...



out of sight, out of mind, lol

at least its not a glop of glue dropped into the shell by a machine and then closed up. Seems its sloppy manual job, which is marginally better. Liking the trend of using round tin case to package the IEMs, even with this sub $50 model.


seems they also released this earlier (with the same crossover tuning board, judging from the diagram):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...ne-hybird-Dynamic-BA-8-Drive/32861808408.html


----------



## randomnin

Zerohour88 said:


> Not that I want to add fuel to the current "IP infringement" (its a moot point with chinese companies until the enforcement changes) but here's another Andro copy recently released. They added a ghetto crossover board, which is nifty if you want to tinker with it yourself.
> 
> http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55713498.html
> 
> same reviewer also making a "ZS6-like IEMs" review marathon, with all the quad-drivers being released now.


Damn, this self-described "gadget-loving geezer" writes his reviews fast. I surmise faster at getting the new products are only Chinese consumers themselves. Seems like I'll have to burden my brain with seas of kanji and kana if I want to get KZ AS10 impressions as quick as possible :S


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Jul 31, 2018)

Can wait to compare the ninetails with my it01, getting too impatient already!!!


----------



## Nabillion_786

Sorry about the duplicate screenshots, got soo hyped up that I ended up forgetting how to upload an image properly


----------



## Slater (Jul 30, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Sorry about the duplicate screenshots, got soo hyped up that I ended up forgetting how to upload an image properly



Friend, you may want to figure out how to edit the screenshots, because that seller is banned and you don’t want to get into trouble.

The link in my signature explains everything about the ban.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> Friend, you may want to figure out how to edit the screenshots, because that seller is banned and you don’t want to get into trouble.
> 
> The link in my signature explains everything about the ban.


Thanks for letting me know, just removed it. Btw I went for Ali express standard shipping, is It true that it's much faster and reliable than the China post air mail option?


----------



## Slater

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for letting me know, just removed it. Btw I went for Ali express standard shipping, is It true that it's much faster and reliable than the China post air mail option?



No clue bro. Most stuff from China takes a long while (ie 2-4 weeks). It is definitely useful for learning patience and zen.

Basically, if you need something super fast, stick with Amazon.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for letting me know, just removed it. Btw I went for Ali express standard shipping, is It true that it's much faster and reliable than the China post air mail option?



We have always used the free China post option.  Items for us have taken between 5 days and 5 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> No clue bro. Most stuff from China takes a long while (ie 2-4 weeks). It is definitely useful for learning patience and zen.
> 
> Basically, if you need something super fast, stick with Amazon.


Ohh i see, thanks for clarifying and unfortunately this is the only place on the net I've found, with one other store in aliexpress. Btw, I do understand that all chifi stuff come with a risk, but im getting a bit more doubts now regarding this particular store. Any recommendations of where I can order the ninetails from? I live in England and could not find it on eBay or Amazon UK


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Ohh i see, thanks for clarifying and unfortunately this is the only place on the net I've found, with one other store in aliexpress. Btw, I do understand that all chifi stuff come with a risk, but im getting a bit more doubts now regarding this particular store. Any recommendations of where I can order the ninetails from? I live in England and could not find it on eBay or Amazon UK



Don't worry... the issues have nothing to do with reliability to the customers.

This is a risk of customs fees on more expensive items so be prepared.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> We have always used the free China post option.  Items for us have taken between 5 days and 5 weeks to arrive.



Exactly my point. Could be 5 days, or could be 5-6 weeks. The key is to put it out of your mind and not think/stress about it. Then, when it finally shows up, it’s like a Christmas surprise!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Exactly my point. Could be 5 days, or could be 5-6 weeks. The key is to put it out of your mind and not think/stress about it. Then, when it finally shows up, it’s like a Christmas surprise!



In this case let's hope it is not literally Christmas... lol.


----------



## Cronnie

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for letting me know, just removed it. Btw I went for Ali express standard shipping, is It true that it's much faster and reliable than the China post air mail option?



In my case at least, I've found the Ali Shipping to be a lot more reliable for my orders to the UK. Two of my packages shipped using China Post took over a month to arrive, whereas the last three I've ordered using Ali Shipping all came within 2 weeks. For Europe at least Ali Shipping goes to Singapore and is then shipped by SingPost which is a lot more reliable than China Post IMO.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Cronnie said:


> In my case at least, I've found the Ali Shipping to be a lot more reliable for my orders to the UK. Two of my packages shipped using China Post took over a month to arrive, whereas the last three I've ordered using Ali Shipping all came within 2 weeks. For Europe at least Ali Shipping goes to Singapore and is then shipped by SingPost which is a lot more reliable than China Post IMO.


Thanks for clarifying, I read something similar on a another site about this.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Don't worry... the issues have nothing to do with reliability to the customers.
> 
> This is a risk of customs fees on more expensive items so be prepared.


Custom fees... The worst feeling when ordering from abroad


----------



## Slater

Cronnie said:


> In my case at least, I've found the Ali Shipping to be a lot more reliable for my orders to the UK. Two of my packages shipped using China Post took over a month to arrive, whereas the last three I've ordered using Ali Shipping all came within 2 weeks. For Europe at least Ali Shipping goes to Singapore and is then shipped by SingPost which is a lot more reliable than China Post IMO.



I have found the absolute worst to be some sort of Netherland thing (NL Post or some guff with Netherlands in the name). That takes 45-90 days (or even more). I could row my own rowboat to China faster than that! I use that method only as a last resort.


----------



## Cronnie

Slater said:


> I have found the absolute worst to be some sort of Netherland thing (NL Post or some guff with Netherlands in the name). That takes 45-90 days (or even more). I could row my own rowboat to China faster than that! I use that method only as a last resort.


 
Ah yes, PostNL, I've seen them as an option but never tried them out. Good to know!


----------



## Slater (Jul 31, 2018)

Cronnie said:


> Ah yes, PostNL, I've seen them as an option but never tried them out. Good to know!



Don’t get me wrong; they are reliable and I’ve never had anything get lost. NL Post is just sloooooooooooooooooooooow. So if you order it, just expect it to take 45-60 days (with NO tracking), and you’ll be fine.


----------



## peter123

Slater said:


> Don’t get me wrong; they are reliable and I’ve never had anything get lost. NL Post is just sloooooooooooooooooooooow. So if you order it, just expect it to take 45-60 days (with NO tracking), and you’ll be fine.



Yeah, NL post is the slowest in my experience as well. 

E-packet is the best reasonable priced option in my experience.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 31, 2018)

*Historic Hybrids: the Knowledge Zenith ZS5 (v1.)*

The older between us may remember this first attempt of a low-priced four-driver hybrid earphone. It was released eons ago (in June 2017) and quickly replaced by an inferior v2. The v1. has a quirky impedance profile that makes its sound highly source dependent.



Spoiler: ZS5 v1. impedance curve










The sound differences with different sources resulted in even quirkier discussions before this impedance dependency had been widely understood. The v1. quickly became a much desired collector's item.

13 months later, after a blistering pace, we have come a long way with low-priced hybrids. The latest TRN V80, for example, at a similar (initial) price, is a much more refined earphone that makes the ZS5 v1. sound somewhat crude and out of balance in comparison. Let's see where we will be another 13 months from now.

Disclaimer: could not post this on the KZ thread as I still don't have regained my positing privileges there.

*As to the carrier discussion:* aliexpress standard shipping translates to expedited shipping for Canada and may take only 12 days in many cases. It may have replaced the epacket option for Canada, which took about the same. What does not work well for Canada is "China Registered Air Mail"...I am still waiting for my TRN V60...75 days after ordering. My record in this category is 163 days (>150 days held within Canada, shipped from Vancouver to Toronto and then back to Calgary). Royal Mail is also surprisingly sluggish, which again is a function of Canada Post putting it at a low priority. My last "Netherlands" shipment from November 2017 is still outstanding...

Here all my shipping data exceeding the 60 day aliexpress limit since 2017 in chronological order:


Spoiler: Excessive Shipping Times to Calgary 2017/18








All delays have been caused internally in Canada and are therefore not representative for other countries. It is evident that the situation has improved in 2018.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Otto Motor said:


> *Historic Hybrids: the Knowledge Zenith ZS5 (v1.)*
> 
> The older between us may remember this first attempt of a low-priced four-driver hybrid earphone. It was released eons ago (in June 2017) and quickly replaced by an inferior v2. The v1. has a quirky impedance profile that makes its sound highly source dependent.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm from UK, do you recommend me asking the seller to gift wrap the the iem before he dispatches, in order to evade the charges?


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hi, I'm from UK, do you recommend me asking the seller to gift wrap the the iem before he dispatches, in order to evade the charges?



No


----------



## Slater (Jul 31, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hi, I'm from UK, do you recommend me asking the seller to gift wrap the the iem before he dispatches, in order to evade the charges?



That’s strictly between you and the seller, and depends on whether or not you choose to ignore tax evasion laws.

I personally care too much about my corn hole, thank you.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> No





Slater said:


> That’s strictly between you and the seller, and depends on whether or not you choose to ignore tax evasion laws.
> 
> I personally care too much about my corn hole, thank you.


I understand, but are you aware of any other ways of minimising the risks or is it just a game of luck?


----------



## HungryPanda

Oh is very unlucky to get caught out unless you buy from Penon


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 31, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> I understand, but are you aware of any other ways of minimising the risks or is it just a game of luck?



It is a game of luck. 

Of course with stuff from Massdrop in the States customs fees are guaranteed so always factor those into the total cost.


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> Oh is very unlucky to get caught out unless you buy from Penon



Wording a bit confusing there.  We did have to pay one of the times we ordered from Penon.


----------



## Slater (Jul 31, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> Oh is very unlucky to get caught out unless you buy from Penon





mbwilson111 said:


> It is a game of luck.
> 
> Of course with stuff from Massdrop in the States customs fees are guaranteed so always factor into the cost.



But in this public forum we need to always recommend following the law, so we prevent intervention by the admins, yes?

If he wants to break the law, that’s his choice. But he should probably keep it to himself.


----------



## HungryPanda

Oh I always live by the letter of the law


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 31, 2018)

Slater said:


> But in this public forum we need to always recommend following the law, so we prevent intervention by the admins, yes?



Of course...and most of the stuff we order falls below the price that incurs customs fees.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Oh I always live by the letter of the law



https://www.rd.com/funny-stuff/dumbest-laws-america/amp/


----------



## Nabillion_786

Once I receive my ninetails, I will do a comparison with my it01s and share it here for all people interested. I'm not aware of many people that have these but hope its the real deal!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Didn't God get lazy too because he made the woman look the same but with slight differences (visually)?


----------



## Nabillion_786

HungryPanda said:


> Oh is very unlucky to get caught out unless you buy from Penon


Btw, how are your experiences with penon, are they


HungryPanda said:


> Oh is very unlucky to get caught out unless you buy from Penon


Btw, how are your experiences with penon, do you find them mostly reliable? I'm looking to expand my buying options for chifi stuff in the future, Im only aware of penon and Ali express


----------



## Nabillion_786

Haha sorry my phone gets glitchy somtimes


----------



## HungryPanda

Penon are a great store. Often with stuff no one else has


----------



## audionab

Nabillion_786 said:


> Custom fees... The worst feeling when ordering from abroad


i recently got hammered with that
custom duties were equivalent to the cost of headphones


----------



## audionab

Nabillion_786 said:


> Btw, how are your experiences with penon, are they
> 
> Btw, how are your experiences with penon, do you find them mostly reliable? I'm looking to expand my buying options for chifi stuff in the future, Im only aware of penon and Ali express


penon is a great store i got my rose north forest in week and a half


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 31, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hi, I'm from UK, do you recommend me asking the seller to gift wrap the the iem before he dispatches, in order to evade the charges?


You would ask the seller to do something illegal, therefore I don't recommend it. In Canada, the tax and duty free limit is $20 and has been the same for 30 years. Nevertheless, I paid duty and taxes only once for a Penon shipment. I even got away with the $179 UE900S from massdrop USA. Enforcing the $20 rule costs Canada something like $120 Mio per annum in order to recover $25 Mio in fees.

Don't forget, Canada's west is heavily populated by Chinese who like their aliexpress and gearbest etc. Canadian customs is permanently swamped with shipments from China.


----------



## Nabillion_786

audionab said:


> penon is a great store i got my rose north forest in week and a half


Great to hear, my next purchase will most likely be from there


----------



## thejoker13

Nabillion_786 said:


> Great to hear, my next purchase will most likely be from there


Good luck with your nine tails! I love mine a ton. I hope you enjoy them as well!


----------



## Slater (Jul 31, 2018)

audionab said:


> i recently got hammered with that
> custom duties were equivalent to the cost of headphones



Aww that’s gotta hurt! I feel for you friend.

Maybe you try and find your way to the US someday, for school or vacation or something. Then you can fill buy as much as you want - all import tax free!


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> Good luck with your nine tails! I love mine a ton. I hope you enjoy them as well!


Thanks really appreciate it bro. If the ninetails sound anything like the it01s with improved vocals, then this iem will be an absolute god send! Also, im grateful to you and crabdog for giving me that motivation to pull the trigger.


----------



## thejoker13

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks really appreciate it bro. If the ninetails sound anything like the it01s with improved vocals, then this iem will be an absolute god send! Also, im grateful to you and crabdog for giving me that motivation to pull the trigger.


Then I REALLY hope you enjoy them, as I don't want to negatively influence anyone, haha. Seriously though, I'm anxious to hear you impressions and comparisons to the ito1. That's one I've read alot about, but never pulled the trigger. I don't think I've ever read a comparison to it (it01) and something I own, so it was hard to really know what to expect.


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> Then I REALLY hope you enjoy them, as I don't want to negatively influence anyone, haha. Seriously though, I'm anxious to hear you impressions and comparisons to the ito1. That's one I've read alot about, but never pulled the trigger. I don't think I've ever read a comparison to it (it01) and something I own, so it was hard to really know what to expect.


Don't worry my friend, I've done a ton of research before getting these, including aggravating other fellow headfi members, getting involved in some heated arguments on the other Chinese thread (haha) all for the ninetails. So all my great efforts best pay off. On a serious note, I'm playing with race against time as I can only have the it01s until aug 13th and the ninetails I ordered yesterday. Ali express you best be packaging my stuff right now!


----------



## randomnin

Slater said:


> But in this public forum we need to always recommend following the law, so we prevent intervention by the admins, yes?
> 
> If he wants to break the law, that’s his choice. But he should probably keep it to himself.


Or how about this - every man and woman, that is not yourself, is The Man and has to be duly and regularly done in at any cost. Including everywhere's admins. Anarchy!! Punk rock!! Adblock! MAGA! Abolish ICE! Cognitive dissonance!! Off-topic!!!


----------



## randomnin (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey, abolishing ICE would actually help our import tax problem. Good unintended rambly thinking, me! See, you just randomly punch stuff in the face with a brick and a Molotov, and your problem is solved, eventually. Anarchy - the superior form of "governance". The Clash has taught me well! Know Your Rights!


----------



## crabdog

Has anyone else heard the K2 yet? This thing is a strong contender for my favourite sub $50 IEM right now.


----------



## SilverLodestar

crabdog said:


> Has anyone else heard the K2 yet? This thing is a strong contender for my favourite sub $50 IEM right now.


Got a link? I’m interested in a new sub $50 IEM that can compete with the T2.


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> Has anyone else heard the K2 yet? This thing is a strong contender for my favourite sub $50 IEM right now.


Which K2? That doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## mbwilson111

BQEYZ K2?


----------



## crabdog

SilverLodestar said:


> Got a link? I’m interested in a new sub $50 IEM that can compete with the T2.


Yep, right here. So far it's doing everything right. Great build quality, great sound, good (detachable) cable. My only very minor criticism is that the nozzle doesn't have a lip but so far it's holding my eartips just fine.


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> Which K2? That doesn't ring a bell.


Sorry, it's the BQEYZ K2. I wasn't sure if it was a taboo IEM but as far as I can tell it's not related to any banned sellers.


----------



## SilverLodestar

crabdog said:


> Yep, right here. So far it's doing everything right. Great build quality, great sound, good (detachable) cable. My only very minor criticism is that the nozzle doesn't have a lip but so far it's holding my eartips just fine.


Interesting. Kind of a weird choice to not include a lip, but it works well with the Hisenior B5+. I actually just got an IEM (can’t mention it here for reasons) that really closely resembles the K2. They even have the same promotional pictures and FR graphs too, except the ones I got are only 2 DD + 1BA. Hopefully they’re at least somewhat similar. Also, can you give some early impressions on the K2? If you consider them to be a contender for the best sub $50 IEM, then it has to be good!


----------



## crabdog

SilverLodestar said:


> Interesting. Kind of a weird choice to not include a lip, but it works well with the Hisenior B5+. I actually just got an IEM (can’t mention it here for reasons) that really closely resembles the K2. They even have the same promotional pictures and FR graphs too, except the ones I got are only 2 DD + 1BA. Hopefully they’re at least somewhat similar. Also, can you give some early impressions on the K2? If you consider them to be a contender for the best sub $50 IEM, then it has to be good!


It has a nice tonal balance with plenty of detail and good clarity. Bass is tight and well-controlled with no bleed into the mids. Mids and vocals are not recessed and the treble is crisp but non-fatiguing and not at all harsh. Very cohesive sound overall, this is some quality tuning.


----------



## audionab

is anyone good with eq settings here? 
i want to make make my iems sound soft, airy and balanced 
also my iems have a little compressed soundstage can that be treated with eq?


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> Sorry, it's the BQEYZ K2. I wasn't sure if it was a taboo IEM but as far as I can tell it's not related to any banned sellers.


Lol, it is hard to tell what products we're allowed to talk about anymore. Thank you though, I have seen those and have been curious to hear more about them. Do you find them to be comfortable?


----------



## crabdog

audionab said:


> is anyone good with eq settings here?
> i want to make make my iems sound soft, airy and balanced
> also my iems have a little compressed soundstage can that be treated with eq?


Soft and airy are contradicting in some ways, although it is possible to have both. You could potentially improve the soundstage by thinning out the midrange and boosting the treble but that's going to steer the sound further away from what I think of as "soft". Worth a try though but personally I prefer to find an IEM that suits my preference rather than resorting to EQ.


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> Lol, it is hard to tell what products we're allowed to talk about anymore. Thank you though, I have seen those and have been curious to hear more about them. Do you find them to be comfortable?


They are extremely comfortable - wear all day kind of comfortable. I will be posting a full review in the near future as well.


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> They are extremely comfortable - wear all day kind of comfortable. I will be posting a full review in the near future as well.


Great, thank you! I'm looking forward to reading it for sure!


----------



## audionab

and i will get screwed over by customs again


----------



## SilverLodestar

crabdog said:


> It has a nice tonal balance with plenty of detail and good clarity. Bass is tight and well-controlled with no bleed into the mids. Mids and vocals are not recessed and the treble is crisp but non-fatiguing and not at all harsh. Very cohesive sound overall, this is some quality tuning.


Sounds like a competent contender indeed. I can’t wait to read your full review of them in the future!


----------



## SilverLodestar

For anyone who owns and loves the Hisenior B5+, what eartips do you prefer? I’ve found that smaller wide bore tips help to clear the sound a bit as well as reduce some weird splashiness in the treble. Narrow bore tips seem to muddy up the sound and make cymbal crashes sound artificial and fatiguing. Which tips provide the best clarity and treble performance?


----------



## chinmie

SilverLodestar said:


> For anyone who owns and loves the Hisenior B5+, what eartips do you prefer? I’ve found that smaller wide bore tips help to clear the sound a bit as well as reduce some weird splashiness in the treble. Narrow bore tips seem to muddy up the sound and make cymbal crashes sound artificial and fatiguing. Which tips provide the best clarity and treble performance?



i use ortofons on mine (most balanced) and occasionally narrow bore if i want a bigger bass. opposite to my experience, using wide bores makes the cymbals splashy and crunched. it's weird, i know because usually wide bores should open the cymbals more.


----------



## crabdog

audionab said:


> and i will get screwed over by customs again


This has been happening to me a lot lately. I had to pay fees for 2 packages just yesterday, 1 FedEx and 1 DHL.


----------



## audionab

state of importing things in india


----------



## HungryPanda (Aug 1, 2018)

I use large shallow soft silicone with not too wide bore with my Hisenior B5+


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> Has anyone else heard the K2 yet? This thing is a strong contender for my favourite sub $50 IEM right now.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1116#post-14374004


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1116#post-14374004


Ah, I see you're liking them too  I haven't noticed any of the treble dip that you mentioned but I haven't done any critical listening and have been chilling with some uber chill tunes. Of course, I have been listening to other stuff as well and it's all been good so far.


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> For the price i think it has a very unique tuning with those switches. Almost W shaped.


Any more info on those? Curiosity got the better of me and I have one being made.


----------



## audio123

The Secret Garden is quite a nice addition to the TFZ line-up with a bold bass reproduction.


----------



## Slater (Aug 1, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Ah, I see you're liking them too  I haven't noticed any of the treble dip that you mentioned but I haven't done any critical listening and have been chilling with some uber chill tunes. Of course, I have been listening to other stuff as well and it's all been good so far.



I have been having some ear irritation issues lately, which could have something to do with the sound impressions. I have been trying to refrain from using IEMs and sticking with earbuds and headphones until the inflammation is resolved. That's why I had only listened to the K2 for a few hours. It could also have been the music and source I was using, because I was out of town with access to only my iPhone/MP3 music. They have been sitting on the burn in rig ever since. I will revisit them on proper equipment when they are done burning in and I my ears are all healed up.

Here's something interesting I will mention about the BQEYZ K2. It has 2 very interesting features related to the BA driver that I have not seen before:

1. There's a copper sleeve/ring on the end of the BA nozzle, which according to the manufacturer's marketing says is to help eliminate unwanted vibrations and resonance. I know that some manufacturers make parts of their IEM bodies and/or nozzles out of copper for the same reason. I have never seen this on a BA driver before.




2. They added a damper/resistor to the end of the BA nozzle. It performs the same function as the dampers/resistors they add to BA tubes when tuning CEIMs and many higher end BA IEMs. But normally on the low-end IEMs, we just see BA drivers 'stuck' in the very end nozzle of IEMs. Unfortunately, this leaves no room for tubes or traditional BA resistors to be used. So this K2 is the 1st time I have seen a resistor damper added to this 'BA in the end of the nozzle' type of IEM.


----------



## lior777

after my beyerdynamic dtx 350p broken..search for new headphones ...any recommendation?


----------



## HungryPanda

Another dtx 350 perhaps or are you prepared to spend more?


----------



## lior777 (Aug 2, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> Another dtx 350 perhaps or are you prepared to spend more?


another..need more audiophile onear or overear until 400$


----------



## HungryPanda

On ear or over ear. Dynamic or planar?


----------



## Wiljen

I am assuming you want to stay closed back since the 350s are and are designed for travel so I am limiting my suggestions to things I think would be appropriate as a travel companion.
A step up in the on-ear like the 350 would be the Senn HD-25  at about $150 or the B&W P5 or P7 at $200-400 depending on model.
with a budget of up to $400, I'd be taking a hard look at the Meze 99 Classic and the AudioQuest NightOwl Carbon in an over ear.


----------



## lior777

HungryPanda said:


> On ear or over ear. Dynamic or planar?


i also was the hifiman 400i...i stick with overear


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 2, 2018)

*The Hifi Walker A1 - A Single-Dynamic Driver Killer Earphone?
*
I was recently made aware of this <$50 earphone as being easily "moddable" to live up to the >$350 JVC FD01, considered by some to be the best single DD earphone on the market. This comes on the back of the famous Blitzwolf BW-ES1 mod. Google it!

The A1 looks very much like the Tinaudio T515, but the latter contains two drivers. It has a strongly V-shaped sound and the idea of the modding is to bring both ends of the V back to(wards) flat.

I have had these on my ears OOTB for two hours plus and what strikes me is that they are very clear in the midrange with good layering and separation, and quite a wide soundstage. Very lively! The treble is not too exaggerated for my perception but the bass could be a bit leaner and more focussed for people leaning towards an audiophile tuning. First measurements exist in the drawer.

Considering that our "holygrailing" for the low-priced killer earphone that sounds like a high-priced reference has recently mainly focused on the number of drivers but has not yet led to the ultimate goal, why not going back to the basics and try our luck with a good old single dynamic driver? Sennheiser has recently upgraded their legendary ie800 to the ie800S, which retails for a proud $999, and a single driver should exclude issues with "balance".

In the near future a friend and I will analyze the Hifi Walker A1 and document our ongoing mod. We will then see whether the A1 will live up to expectations. Stay tuned!

P.S. They are already pretty darn good without the mod. Oh, and they arrived within 2 days!



Spoiler: More Photos


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> *The Hifi Walker A1 - A Single-Dynamic Driver Killer Earphone?
> *
> I was recently made aware of this <$50 earphone as being easily "moddable" to live up to the >$350 JVC FD01, considered by some to be the best single DD earphone on the market. This comes on the back of the famous Blitzwolf BW-ES1 mod. Google it!
> 
> ...



Have you measured the nozzle diameter by chance? It looks quite large.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 2, 2018)

Slater said:


> Have you measured the nozzle diameter by chance? It looks quite large.


Haven't measured the nozzles but the stock tips are 4 mm and needed some stretching. Should be fine with the standard 4.5 mm tips.

UPDATE: 5 mm, I measured.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Haven't measured the nozzles but the stock tips are 4 mm and needed some stretching. Should be fine with the standard 4.5 mm tips.



Ok. Sounds like it is maybe 5mm, the same size as ZS5/ZS6?


----------



## thejoker13

Otto Motor said:


> *The Hifi Walker A1 - A Single-Dynamic Driver Killer Earphone?
> *
> I was recently made aware of this <$50 earphone as being easily "moddable" to live up to the >$350 JVC FD01, considered by some to be the best single DD earphone on the market. This comes on the back of the famous Blitzwolf BW-ES1 mod. Google it!
> 
> ...


My brother owns these and I've been able to listen to them at length. They do sound surprisingly good, but definitely not an audiophile tuning. They are a fairly strong L shape, with very prominent bass. The surprise for me, was how good the mids and highs were, considering the bass is so strong. I'm anxious to read your thoughts and findings with your mods Otto. Good luck!


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> My brother owns these and I've been able to listen to them at length. They do sound surprisingly good, but definitely not an audiophile tuning. They are a fairly strong L shape, with very prominent bass. The surprise for me, was how good the mids and highs were, considering the bass is so strong. I'm anxious to read your thoughts and findings with your mods Otto. Good luck!


Would you put them in the same league as your ninetails from your experiences? Cos I'm starting to doubt my order now lol.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Aug 3, 2018)

These seems really interesting with the 3m micropore tape mod


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 3, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> My brother owns these and I've been able to listen to them at length. They do sound surprisingly good, but definitely not an audiophile tuning. They are a fairly strong L shape, with very prominent bass. The surprise for me, was how good the mids and highs were, considering the bass is so strong. I'm anxious to read your thoughts and findings with your mods Otto. Good luck!



*PSEUDO-SONIC FORWARD MODELLING: VIRTUALLY REMOVING THE V-SHAPE OF THE HIFI WALKER A1 WITHOUT MODDING



 
*
After a few hours with the A1 I found they can be characterized by a very wide and not so deep soundstage and, as it looks, a very good detailing, separation, and layering. And a very natural timbre. As said, the bass is in the way for audiophiles whereas the treble is not really out of the ordinary when you listen to Chifi. The idea of that famous mod (google it!) is to open up the V towards a flat frequency curve. The related Blitzwolf BW-ES1 mod (google it!) was going towards an Etymotic tuning which some people may find to be too neutral and sterile.

The A1 mod goes principally like this: two 2 mm strips of micropore tape stuck cross wise onto the nozzle tames the treble and poking a hole through the mesh in the bass vents tightens the bass. Both have been documented with measurements - and we, my friend and I, will reproduce this on Head-Fi in the coming days.





It has been claimed that after the mod, the A1 comes close to the $350 JVC FD01 in terms of "bass dynamics, detail resolution, and treble extension". Before we put this to test by physically and irreversibly altering the A1 ("poking holes"), we do a virtual mod to get a flavour whether the fantastic detail resolution as claimed could be true. We assume that the actual driver quality does not change/improve during the mod - why should it. All we have to do is play music that does not feature strong bass and treble which excludes a cover up of the mids and the details. This should bring out the true detail resolution of the music while making the V-shape irrelevant.

For this, I selected a very complex piece: my high school buddy Albrecht Mayer on the oboe with the male vocal ensemble the King's Singers doing a song from the opera "Hänsel und Gretel".



Spoiler: Record Cover









And voila, yes, the resolution of the vocals and the oboe is truly amazing. I will have to try that on some other earphones.

This result has to be confirmed by the modding.


----------



## japancakes

I've been looking everywhere for some impressions or feedback on Skald IEM's on Taobao. Having single-driver all the way up to 12-driver models, they've got to have _something _that sounds good.

I still want to dive into Chi-Fi a bit more and it strikes me weird that there is virtually zero info on Skald. I love my old Westone ES3X. They were reshelled by Unique Melody and upgraded to 1+2+2 and still sound brilliant today, but part of the left ear mold chipped and tech has come such a long way since 2010-2015. Price has also plummeted with access to China. I know comparing $800 IEM's to KZ isn't necessarily fair, but I found the ZS6 practically unlistenable with the shrill highs and booming, muddy low-mids. The rave reviews really threw me off once I actually listened to them.

What other Chi-Fi models have a relatively flat response, semi-wide soundstage (not huge), tons of clarity, and no shrill highs? Again, not a fan of ZS6.


----------



## Wiljen (Aug 3, 2018)

japancakes said:


> What other Chi-Fi models have a relatively flat response, semi-wide soundstage (not huge), tons of clarity, and no shrill highs? Again, not a fan of ZS6.



This is a tough order for any IEM but especially for the price conscious bracket.  Most Chi-fi is more V shaped than neutral, and the Tons of clarity requirement is usually directly proportional to price paid.  I would suggest the Tin Audio T2, Rose Mini, or Hi Senior B5+ as likely the best inexpensive items that satisfiy most of your requirements if not quite all of them.


----------



## HungryPanda

HiSenior B5+, NiceHCK DT500, Toneking TK2 are my most used iems at the moment


----------



## Wiljen

I have a toneking on the way but haven't had the chance to try it yet-  how does it compare to the B5+?


----------



## HungryPanda

The HiSenior B5+ is more neutral than the ToneKing which has a higher treble leaning so is a touch more energetic


----------



## Wiljen

I might like the TK then - how is the low end extension?


----------



## HungryPanda

It does the job, not a bassheads ideal but presents it when called for


----------



## Wiljen

The more I think about it, the more I think the Magaosi K5 might be a good fit for @japancakes  too.   Nothing too far ahead of anything else and really lush mids.


----------



## crabdog

This is the TFZ my ears have been yearning for ever since the B2M. And it is a true beauty to behold.


----------



## Riz99

@HungryPanda would you say NiceHCK DT500 is an improvement over the NiceHCK300(you have both it seems),can you compare the two?


----------



## Wiljen

crabdog said:


> This is the TFZ my ears have been yearning for ever since the B2M. And it is a true beauty to behold.



I'll be interested to put the Secret Garden, the King Pro, and the Queen side by side.


----------



## crabdog

Wiljen said:


> I'll be interested to put the Secret Garden, the King Pro, and the Queen side by side.


I'm very keen to hear the Secret Garden too. The Exclusive King doesn't really work for me so not much interested in King Pro.


----------



## HungryPanda

The DT500 is an improvement  over the DT300, the mids are fuller and the overall sound extends better both ways. I really like the DT300 but have given it to my wife now I have the DT500


----------



## thejoker13

Nabillion_786 said:


> Would you put them in the same league as your ninetails from your experiences? Cos I'm starting to doubt my order now lol.


Definitely not. The nine tail are some of the best I've heard in the sub 150.00 price point, while the hifi walker sound good for the 25.00-30.00 they cost.


----------



## thejoker13

japancakes said:


> I've been looking everywhere for some impressions or feedback on Skald IEM's on Taobao. Having single-driver all the way up to 12-driver models, they've got to have _something _that sounds good.
> 
> I still want to dive into Chi-Fi a bit more and it strikes me weird that there is virtually zero info on Skald. I love my old Westone ES3X. They were reshelled by Unique Melody and upgraded to 1+2+2 and still sound brilliant today, but part of the left ear mold chipped and tech has come such a long way since 2010-2015. Price has also plummeted with access to China. I know comparing $800 IEM's to KZ isn't necessarily fair, but I found the ZS6 practically unlistenable with the shrill highs and booming, muddy low-mids. The rave reviews really threw me off once I actually listened to them.
> 
> What other Chi-Fi models have a relatively flat response, semi-wide soundstage (not huge), tons of clarity, and no shrill highs? Again, not a fan of ZS6.


The Toneking T4 nail your sound requests to a Tee. They amaze me more and more the longer I listen to them. I believe several other members have purchased them, so hopefully they can soon leave their impressions as well. Believe me, there is actual quality chifi out there, if you're willing to spend some money. The T4 can be bought at various aliexpress stores for 150-200, and have taken over as my number 1 iem, beating iems costing 2× and 3× as much as the T4. They really are that special, in my humble opinion of course.


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> The Toneking T4 nail your sound requests to a Tee. They amaze me more and more the longer I listen to them. I believe several other members have purchased them, so hopefully they can soon leave their impressions as well. Believe me, there is actual quality chifi out there, if you're willing to spend some money. The T4 can be bought at various aliexpress stores for 150-200, and have taken over as my number 1 iem, beating iems costing 2× and 3× as much as the T4. They really are that special, in my humble opinion of course.


I would love to A/B one with the OS V3 which is still my current fav in the 150-200 range.


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> I would love to A/B one with the OS V3 which is still my current fav in the 150-200 range.


I would be willing to send you the T4's to check out here in a week or so, if you're interested. I want to compare the T4 to the T66s whenever my T66s arrive and they should be arriving at some point next week. I haven't heard the OS v3 myself, but I have read some very positive things about them. I'd be very interested in reading a comparison between the v3 and T4 since they're in the same price bracket. Let me know if you're game to check them out then and we'll figure out a way to make it happen here shortly.


----------



## audionab

i received my bosshifi b3 today and my first impressions are not good w.r.t my expectations 
i expected it to be neutral as mentioned here but it is pretty bassy and mids are distinct and treble is neither too bright nor dark it is just right also there is no sibilance present 
i ran a sine wave sweep and observed a hole at 4k good strong 3k and normal 5k and then a dip and then back up at 10k. 

maybe listening to rose north forest is affecting about the mids but i am sure about bass i reduced it by 5 dbs
TLDR : unexpected pleasant signature


----------



## Slater

audionab said:


> i received my bosshifi b3 today and my first impressions are not good w.r.t my expectations
> i expected it to be neutral as mentioned here but it is pretty bassy and mids are distinct and treble is neither too bright nor dark it is just right also there is no sibilance present
> i ran a sine wave sweep and observed a hole at 4k good strong 3k and normal 5k and then a dip and then back up at 10k.
> 
> ...



Are you sure you didn’t get the B3S by mistake?


----------



## audionab

Slater said:


> Are you sure you didn’t get the B3S by mistake?


nope i don't think so i can post a photo of it if you want


----------



## audionab

Slater said:


> Are you sure you didn’t get the B3S by mistake?


 http://s.aliexpress.com/NrUVjuaY?fromSns


----------



## Nabillion_786

crabdog said:


> I would love to A/B one with the OS V3 which is still my current fav in the 150-200 range.


First of all thanks a lot, your review really inspired me to get the ninetails which I'm really looking forward too once I receive them. I would just like to ask, how does your os v3 compare to the ninetails, when the ninetails is customized to its full bass potential (bass filter and tips)? Because I could just return the ninetails and pay a bit extra to get these.


----------



## Nabillion_786

This is why you should never jump onto headfi if you have an iem on the way lol.


----------



## mbwilson111

thejoker13 said:


> Definitely not. The nine tail are some of the best I've heard in the sub 150.00 price point, while the hifi walker sound good for the 25.00-30.00 they cost.



What does that nine tail look like in someones ear?  The shape looks odd to me like it might be uncomfortable or not stay in well or be heavy?


----------



## Erfan Elahi

Anybody has any impression on "Top NICEHCK 4.4mm Balanced MMCX Pure Silver Cable" on AliExpress? Or any other upgrade cables on AliExpress suggesion? I am looking for improvement and change in sound signature for my Andromeda with NW ZX-300.


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> First of all thanks a lot, your review really inspired me to get the ninetails which I'm really looking forward too once I receive them. I would just like to ask, how does your os v3 compare to the ninetails, when the ninetails is customized to its full bass potential (bass filter and tips)? Because I could just return the ninetails and pay a bit extra to get these.


The OS V3 has a weightier mid-bass with more impact but it is still fairly balanced with the mids and treble; just as it is with the 9T. The 9T bass isn't as textured but the way it resonates in the spherical bulb of the shells is...so satisfying. 

There's more solidity in the OS V3's notes which gives it a less expansive but more stable soundstage. The treble on the 9T is just brilliant. It's more forward than the OS V3 but not at all harsh, even with the blue filters.

Noise isolation and secure fit go to the OS V3 but I find the 9T just as comfortable. I'd say give the 9T a good listen as it really does have an almost magical engaging presence. If it doesn't suit your preferences or you find it uncomfortable then definitely consider the HiFi Boy. 

Another good option might be the TFZ Queen which I quite liked out of the box but take that with a grain of salt as I haven't spent much time with it yet. However, I am confident in saying it has killer build quality and is very comfortable.



mbwilson111 said:


> What does that nine tail look like in someones ear?  The shape looks odd to me like it might be uncomfortable or not stay in well or be heavy?


thejoker13 posted one a while back I think but my lazy search didn't find it, so here's another one. I find them super comfy and so far as I know the other 2 people that have it @thejoker13 and @Lurk650 also find them comfy.


----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> hejoker13 posted one a while back I think but my lazy search didn't find it, so here's another one. I find them super comfy and so far as I know the other 2 people that have it @thejoker13 and @Lurk650 also find them comfy.



Thanks. I did  not realize they were worn cable over ear.  I prefer straight down cables but of course I have some that go over the ear.  Those usually have a shell shape that kind of conforms more to the concha.


----------



## Slater

audionab said:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/NrUVjuaY?fromSns



Hmmm, that’s the right one. But it is not supposed to be a v shape unless perhaps they revised the tuning (which I doubt, becaue that’s what the B3S was for).


----------



## audionab

Slater said:


> Hmmm, that’s the right one. But it is not supposed to be a v shape unless perhaps they revised the tuning (which I doubt, becaue that’s what the B3S was for).


i am thinking its a faulty model i guess


----------



## Rodrigo (Aug 4, 2018)

audionab said:


> i received my bosshifi b3 today and my first impressions are not good w.r.t my expectations
> i expected it to be neutral as mentioned here but it is pretty bassy and mids are distinct and treble is neither too bright nor dark it is just right also there is no sibilance present
> i ran a sine wave sweep and observed a hole at 4k good strong 3k and normal 5k and then a dip and then back up at 10k.
> 
> ...



Where to concentrate the bass?


----------



## audionab

Rodrigo said:


> [QUOTE = "audionab, post: 14402379, membro: 495074"] recebi meu bosshifi b3 hoje e minhas primeiras impressões não são boas para minhas expectativas
> Eu esperava que fosse neutro, como mencionado aqui, mas é bastante bassy e mids são distintos e agudos não é nem muito brilhante nem escuro, é apenas certo também não há sibilância presente
> Eu fiz uma varredura de onda senoidal e observei um buraco em 4k, bom e forte, 3k e 5k normal e, em seguida, um mergulho e, em seguida, de volta a 10k.
> 
> ...


definitely boosted mid bass around 60hz-120hz


----------



## Nabillion_786

crabdog said:


> The OS V3 has a weightier mid-bass with more impact but it is still fairly balanced with the mids and treble; just as it is with the 9T. The 9T bass isn't as textured but the way it resonates in the spherical bulb of the shells is...so satisfying.
> 
> There's more solidity in the OS V3's notes which gives it a less expansive but more stable soundstage. The treble on the 9T is just brilliant. It's more forward than the OS V3 but not at all harsh, even with the blue filters.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yet another amazing, useful post... I stumbled upon another great reviewer talking big of the queen's aswell. They do seem really interesting with a good price point. Regarding the ninetails, they do indeed sound magical, as long as the vocals are more thicker and more forward this time compared to the it01, then I'll be one very happy person!


----------



## audionab

here are the eq settings 60hz and 100hz are reduced by 5dbs rest are default values


----------



## demo-to

This is exactly like I heard it, too. Blon Bosshifi B3. If there wasn't this boost, I would have liked it very much probably


----------



## randomnin

audionab said:


> here are the eq settings 60hz and 100hz are reduced by 5dbs rest are default values


Would you mind telling what's the app and on what OS? Haven't seen an equalizer that precise on smartphones. Does it really work with such fine differentiation?


----------



## audionab

randomnin said:


> Would you mind telling what's the app and on what OS? Haven't seen an equalizer that precise on smartphones. Does it really work with such fine differentiation?


the name of app is jetAudio plus which has 20-band equalizer which works well
this is android 6.0.1 on oneplus 2


----------



## audionab

demo-to said:


> This is exactly like I heard it, too. Blon Bosshifi B3. If there wasn't this boost, I would have liked it very much probably


doing the mid bass reduction helps


----------



## randomnin

audionab said:


> the name of app is jetAudio plus which has 20-band equalizer which works well
> this is android 6.0.1 on oneplus 2


Wow, pretty awesome, other players and equalizers on Android have nowhere near this many bands. But my Galaxy Note 4 has a 192kHz 24bit mode which only beta PowerAmp has an option to turn on explicitly, so I don't know if I'll be moving. But a more precise equalizer is alluring indeed, especially since cheap Chi-Fi gear tends to have uneven and spiky frequency responses.


----------



## audionab

randomnin said:


> Wow, pretty awesome, other players and equalizers on Android have nowhere near this many bands. But my Galaxy Note 4 has a 192kHz 24bit mode which only beta PowerAmp has an option to turn on explicitly, so I don't know if I'll be moving. But a more precise equalizer is alluring indeed, especially since cheap Chi-Fi gear tends to have uneven and spiky frequency responses.


did you check out hf player?


----------



## randomnin

audionab said:


> did you check out hf player?


Oh yeah, that one's interesting, too. Come to think of it, good old Neutron is also an option, though a visually unpleasant one.


----------



## darmanastartes

Zerohour88 said:


> Not that I want to add fuel to the current "IP infringement" (its a moot point with chinese companies until the enforcement changes) but here's another Andro copy recently released. They added a ghetto crossover board, which is nifty if you want to tinker with it yourself.
> 
> http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55713498.html
> 
> same reviewer also making a "ZS6-like IEMs" review marathon, with all the quad-drivers being released now.


I ordered a pair of these, so stay tuned for a review in a few weeks.


----------



## Slater

darmanastartes said:


> I ordered a pair of these, so stay tuned for a review in a few weeks.



I'm curious of this myself...


----------



## thejoker13 (Aug 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> Hmmm, that’s the right one. But it is not supposed to be a v shape unless perhaps they revised the tuning (which I doubt, becaue that’s what the B3S was for).


This is my thought as well. My pair of B3 are my most neutral in the price range, and more balanced and neutral than most in the price segment. I would put my B3's midbass behind the mids and treble, though still present. Maybe the they have slightly altered the tuning recently, or possibly it's just a case of different ear shapes and sources used etc, etc.


----------



## Hercules40k

Guys, anyone checked out these new IEMs from Whizzer; Audio Diamond OM1? I stumbled upon them last night when i was looking for some IEMs and they do look really cool 
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32890...0_0131&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32890153209&


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I'm curious of this myself...


Have a review sample arriving next week:
https://goo.gl/83rtfT


----------



## Zerohour88

japancakes said:


> I've been looking everywhere for some impressions or feedback on Skald IEM's on Taobao. Having single-driver all the way up to 12-driver models, they've got to have _something _that sounds good.
> 
> I still want to dive into Chi-Fi a bit more and it strikes me weird that there is virtually zero info on Skald.



helped a friend buy the Skald 4 last year or so (the old one, not the new one with carbon fiber look), beautiful build quality, decent accessories, generally balanced sound sig with some top-end sparkle (can get sibilant at times, depending on the song). There are resellers on aliexpress, but they neglect to put the Skald name in their listing. Like this, for example:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...tachable-Detach-MMCX/1922340_32894746626.html



Hercules40k said:


> Guys, anyone checked out these new IEMs from Whizzer; Audio Diamond OM1? I stumbled upon them last night when i was looking for some IEMs and they do look really cool
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32890...0_0131&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32890153209&



I do remember someone mentioning they've ordered this during the pre-order phase (it was 25 bux then), seems the guy who ordered no longer comes here? I dig the looks too, which is why I was wondering why he hasn't posted impressions.


----------



## Hercules40k

I m a bit surprised by the pricing of these OM 1's, 32 USD approx, which is pretty close to KZ ZS 10's $35. Gonna hold myself up from buying these till any detailed review is been posted up. Whizzer a15 are certainly a nice pair of IEMs but I think the company is way behind in their marketing strategy and are not been able to promote the products well.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 5, 2018)

These PHB EM-23 sport quite a healthy accessories package: baggie AND metal case, two cables...respect!


----------



## menuki (Aug 5, 2018)

So my dear Head-Fiers, it has been about 3-4 weeks now since I've received the 650$ Hisenior Flagship the T12U.

My initial reactions and impressions stated, that I found them to be perfect, which might've just been a honeymoon phase thing, right? Well, it feels like the honeymoon phase won't stop anytime soon. I still perceive the sound they produce to be perfect, not the mention the flawless build quality and comfort.

These have such a full and round bass which hits hard, like really hard depending on the genre but NEVER get into the territory of being too much. BA only IEMs may be bass light? Nope, not these. Hisenior had to implement a tiny little hole just beneath the IEM so they won't reach bass-head territory. This hole in return makes the IEM listenable for hours on end, because it generally relieves pressure - You see something similar in the much more expensive Audio64 products.

Really, nothing ever really sticks out enough to become annoying, they sound smooth, coherent and unbelievable. 12BAs per side doing their magic. It's just the icing on the cake that I'm fully aware which BAs have been built into this IEM exactly due to the transparency Hisenior provides. They have nothing to hide. (Not the ACTUAL transparency of the IEM, lol, their website always tells you which BAs are being used, no matter what IEM)

Just for comparison, I also own the NiceHCK flagship with 14BAs per side, and while these may have the fuller mids due to 8BAs used just for this frequency, they can't beat the T12U in bass response, smoothness, neutralness and build quality as well as comfort. Don't get me wrong, the NiceHCK are very comfy, still sound amazing, may become sibilant at times though and the T12U is quite a lot smaller, even though they "only" have 2BAs less per side.

There you have it, my dearest recommendations to anyone looking for a semi-customizable or fully custom flagship IEM at a very very affordable price with a sound that tops anything I've had so far in my headphone inventory. Easily.

You cannot believe how much I wish people would be way more aware of the amazing IEMs Hisenior produces. The B8U which I've owned already blew me away, but the T12U just make live more worth living - This is not exaggerated the slightest, they just sound so amazing...

Beautiful:




They have a ton of design options to choose from, I decided for light blue and pink, plus the clockwork design *drool*

Frequency graph from Hisenior:



I'm NOT affiliated with Hisenior in any way what so ever, but this may be interesting to some!

From the FR I expected smooth treble, balanced mids, and some sweet sweet bass. This is EXACTLY what I got, so sometimes these are actually very helpful to get an idea how a headphone may sound.


----------



## crabdog

menuki said:


> So my dear Head-Fiers, it has been about 3-4 weeks now since I've received the 650$ Hisenior Flagship the T12U.
> 
> My initial reactions and impressions stated, that I found them to be perfect, which might've just been a honeymoon phase thing, right? Well, it feels like the honeymoon phase won't stop anytime soon. I still perceive the sound they produce to be perfect, not the mention the flawless build quality and comfort.
> 
> ...


I'd be very interested to hear these. If I were to go purely on that graph though, my expectations would be pretty low. It looks like a bloated mid-bass and heavily-coloured lower midrange with a fairly subdued and lethargic treble. I could just be reading the graph wrong though and it doesn't seem at all like you're describing. I'm probably just still salty after being really disappointed with their Steampunk Superbass that I purchased. I will say the build quality was excellent!

Regardless, I hope someone else might be able to post some impressions or I may even be tempted myself.


----------



## menuki (Aug 5, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I'd be very interested to hear these. If I were to go purely on that graph though, my expectations would be pretty low. It looks like a bloated mid-bass and heavily-colored lower midrange with a fairly subdued and lethargic treble. I could just be reading the graph wrong though and it doesn't seem at all like you're describing. I'm probably just still salty after being really disappointed with their Steampunk Superbass that I purchased. I will say the build quality was excellent!
> 
> Regardless, I hope someone else might be able to post some impressions or I may even be tempted myself.



You and me both. I'd love to hear further impressions, but I'm afraid I don't think anyone will purchase these anytime soon, is my guess. The mid-bass doesn't sound bloated at all and the Mids in general, while being on the warmer side, sound very natural and neutral. In comparison, I think the Campfire Audio Cascades, for example, had bloated mid-bass IMO and the FR looked kinda similar, but they don't sound anything alike. Also, the treble is wonderfully sparkly and I'd never call the treble subdued, not even a little bit. You can listen to them for hours on end because the treble never gets sibilant, but it's not recessed, no way at all! :')

Seriously, I'd be shocked if you wouldn't like them. Just to make sure you're aware, these provide a very natural musical sound. If you're looking for a bright signature, then these wouldn't be for you. These are the kind of IEMs where you listen to the music, instead of analyzing the signature all the time. I never ever feel like they miss something, like more treble, more mids, or less bass for example. On my phone, they have more Bass than on my PC which has a Asus Xonar STX -> The PC as a source sounds more natural while the Phone provides me with a more fun sound, so it's also greatly source dependent. Even if you'd miss the last bit of treble, and that's a big if, you may also get a silver cable as these are known to increase treble quantity, or just choose a different source.

Since these are a BA only IEM you have an excellent separation between Mids, Bass and Highs anyway, so the Mids never get overshadowed by the Bass at all, you'll always hear a very clear and distinct separation. Heck, on my PC I may just miss some of the last bit of Bass I get from my phone, and I'm not a Basshead what so ever. :')


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> I'd be very interested to hear these. If I were to go purely on that graph though, my expectations would be pretty low. It looks like a bloated mid-bass and heavily-coloured lower midrange with a fairly subdued and lethargic treble. I could just be reading the graph wrong though and it doesn't seem at all like you're describing. I'm probably just still salty after being really disappointed with their Steampunk Superbass that I purchased. I will say the build quality was excellent!
> 
> Regardless, I hope someone else might be able to post some impressions or I may even be tempted myself.



The graph does actually have a lot of similarities to the HD650's graph (especially in the lower frequencies) and those are indeed quite colored (warm) with a bit bloomy midbass but a lot of people still enjoy them and find them natural sounding.

Please note that I've never heard the Hisenior IEM's so this is just from looking at the graph and is therefore nothing more than my best guess.

@menuki Do you have the HD650? It would be interesting to hear some thoughts about their general sound signature in comparison to the Hisenior as the graphs for both has so many similarities.


----------



## menuki

peter123 said:


> The graph does actually have a lot of similarities to the HD650's graph (especially in the lower frequencies) and those are indeed quite colored (warm) with a bit bloomy midbass but a lot of people still enjoy them and find them natural sounding.
> 
> Please note that I've never heard the Hisenior IEM's so this is just from looking at the graph and is therefore nothing more than my best guess.
> 
> @menuki Do you have the HD650? It would be interesting to hear some thoughts about their general sound signature in comparison to the Hisenior as the graphs for both has so many similarities.



I'd love to compare the HD650 to the T12U, but I do not own them, unfortunately. I believe that even though they may have a similar sound signature, the separation from the Bass to the Mids via the provided crossovers should avoid coloring of the mids to quite some extent. It's very hard for me to call the midbass blooming, it just doesn't sound like that to my ears, but I might be mistaken of course. Still, compared to the CA Cascades, these have a lot less bloom (if any). From the moment I listened the CA Cascades, there was bloom. This was something which was evident to me from the get-go, where as the T12U, I didn't put them in my ears and thought "Oh there is some bloom again".


----------



## peter123

menuki said:


> I'd love to compare the HD650 to the T12U, but I do not own them, unfortunately. I believe that even though they may have a similar sound signature, the separation from the Bass to the Mids via the provided crossovers should avoid coloring of the mids to quite some extent. It's very hard for me to call the midbass blooming, it just doesn't sound like that to my ears, but I might be mistaken of course. Still, compared to the CA Cascades, these have a lot less bloom (if any). From the moment I listened the CA Cascades, there was bloom. This was something which was evident to me from the get-go, where as the T12U, I didn't put them in my ears and thought "Oh there is some bloom again".



No worries. About the sound I'm sure that your first hand impressions are much more reliable than me guessing from reading some graphs. They does indeed sound like a great pair of IEM's


----------



## menuki

peter123 said:


> No worries. About the sound, I'm sure that your first-hand impressions are much more reliable than me guessing from reading some graphs. They do indeed sound like a great pair of IEM's



I have to admit though, I always judged headphones or IEMs based on their FR before even listening to them. Sometimes I'm able to get an idea how the headphone/IEM may sound and I'm correct, but at other times, like with the T12U, it's rather hard to judge them based on that. I have to add though, to me the FR looked very good and normal, like, I supposed that the increased bass in the FR was there to compensate for how our ears perceive sound (Harman target response curve). But I'm not sure if this applies to IEMs. 

Also, this is the FR of the Hisenior B8U:





Judging by this, they should have a very neutral signature right? But instead, they lacked just a bit of bass for me, thus they didn't sound completely neutral. Also, the bass sounds thinner on the B8U compared to the really thick bass on T12U, but stuff like this is impossible to see in FR's. Very interesting stuff.  I'll stop judging IEMs or headphones based on their FR alone, but rather use that information to get a general feel, although I still gotta be careful with this as well.


----------



## Dally Sidhu (Aug 5, 2018)

Guys not sure if this is the right place if it isn't could you please redirect me, I'm looking for a pair of open back headphones (over ear) and maybe an amp if required to use for my pc set up, just want them to be extremely comfy, open back and sound great

Edit: budget is around 150-200 dollars

Thanks.


----------



## Zerohour88

Dally Sidhu said:


> Guys not sure if this is the right place if it isn't could you please redirect me, I'm looking for a pair of open back headphones (over ear) and maybe an amp if required to use for my pc set up, just want them to be extremely comfy, open back and sound great
> 
> Thanks.



your questions will be more relevant here, if you're looking for chi-fi headphones (also add some more info on your budget and preferred sound signature):

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/


----------



## randomnin

So, how much do I have to pay these days to get a Chi-Fi that fits these parameters?

Cable over ear, more or less anatomical conch shell type body, preferably removable cable.

Neutral or balanced signature, something that has a graph without spikes and goes at least up to 10kHz before roll off. Preferably up to 16kHz.

Excellent isolation. Preferably no vents.

Preferably single DD or BA.

The results of my lurking has yielded Vsonic to be pretty close and relatively inexpensive, but changeable cable versions are rare and isolation isn't top notch. So what gems am I missing?


----------



## Hercules40k (Aug 5, 2018)

randomnin said:


> So, how much do I have to pay these days to get a Chi-Fi that fits these parameters?
> 
> Cable over ear, more or less anatomical conch shell type body, preferably removable cable.
> 
> ...



Have had u checked TFZ lineup ? Series 4 or maybe Ex5 or King could suite that single DD requirement. Other than those, some other options to look at under $100 would be Magaosi K3 pro and Macaw GT600s but those are with more driver configs and same with KZ ZS10 and AS10 (AS10 is better than ZS10 though with more close to neutral signature)


----------



## randomnin

Hercules40k said:


> Have had u checked TFZ lineup ? Series 4 or maybe Ex5 or King could suit that single DD requirement. Other than those, some other options to look at under $100 would be Magaosi K3 pro and Macaw GT600s but those are with more driver configs and same with KZ ZS10 and AS10 (AS10 is better than ZS10 though with more close to neutral signature)


None of TFZs sport a neutral response, all are vented. Everything else you mentioned is multi-driver and vented. Price is not necessarily a question at this point, it's more of a survey on whether Chi-Fi fulfilling these requirements even exist.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 6, 2018)

*TRN V80 Review Update: Frequency Response and Impedance Measurements
*
The measurements were added to my review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v80.23225/reviews#review-20633

Two things are evident:

1. The V80 lacks the annoying spike in the 3-4 K area (lower treble) of its competitor(s)
2. Increasing the output impedance of the source will remove treble

Disclaimer: the measuring coupler was two pieces of plastic tubing on the end of a Dayton iMM-6 microphone. No compensation applied. These measurements should not be directly compared to other measurements except those done on the same device, for example the ones I have posted before.


----------



## Zerohour88

randomnin said:


> So, how much do I have to pay these days to get a Chi-Fi that fits these parameters?
> 
> Cable over ear, more or less anatomical conch shell type body, preferably removable cable.
> 
> ...



someone recommended a single BA model called the BA Unicorn, which kinda fits almost all the requirement except the first (you can wear it over ear, I guess, but no removable cable). Still waiting to order mine (the SE4 DAC is coming next)

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=561404246164


----------



## randomnin

Zerohour88 said:


> someone recommended a single BA model called the BA Unicorn, which kinda fits almost all the requirement except the first (you can wear it over ear, I guess, but no removable cable). Still waiting to order mine (the SE4 DAC is coming next)
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=561404246164


Yeah, I saw this one some time earlier, too. The design is ascetic and unusual, but with triple flange it might provide pretty good isolation. Doesn't fill all of my arbitrary requirements, though.


----------



## thejoker13

randomnin said:


> None of TFZs sport a neutral response, all are vented. Everything else you mentioned is multi-driver and vented. Price is not necessarily a question at this point, it's more of a survey on whether Chi-Fi fulfilling these requirements even exist.


The Toneking is balanced/ neutral and with no vents, resulting in AWESOME isolation. It also has a removable cable and is very comfortable and ergonomic. They also use premium materials, including the 4 knowles balanced armatures. I know they aren't a single driver, but they are very coherent and not disjointed at all. They epitomize why I started in chifi, as they're absolute beasts in the price to performance ratio. They're in my opinion, the best 150.00-200.00 that I've heard or spent on a neutral and natural based tuned earphone.


----------



## sodesuka

Zerohour88 said:


> someone recommended a single BA model called the BA Unicorn, which kinda fits almost all the requirement except the first (you can wear it over ear, I guess, but no removable cable). Still waiting to order mine (the SE4 DAC is coming next)
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=561404246164


While I like them enough to consider buying another pair to mod and add removable cable, I'm not sure if I would recommend them to anyone without trying first. I lent them to a friend who found them sound compressed, probably due to their veiled nature, though to be fair, he's also a huge fan of Ocharaku house sound (take a peek at their FR on the FR thread) so your mileage may vary.

On that note, anyone has any idea if Binary Acoustics would update their EP1 range? Only thing that's stopping me from getting another pair of Unicorn right now.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Aug 6, 2018)

sodesuka said:


> While I like them enough to consider buying another pair to mod and add removable cable, I'm not sure if I would recommend them to anyone without trying first. I lent them to a friend who found them sound compressed, probably due to their veiled nature, though to be fair, he's also a huge fan of Ocharaku house sound (take a peek at their FR on the FR thread) so your mileage may vary.
> 
> On that note, anyone has any idea if Binary Acoustics would update their EP1 range? Only thing that's stopping me from getting another pair of Unicorn right now.


well, I was tempted simply because it looks quite balanced. seeing as BA seems like a sound engineering/tuning company (judging from their products), their FR graph should be reliable

though there's barely any other info from the company (that I can find). There's the D-version for quite a lot more money than the EP1. Also that custom-mould EP1. From the comments on their store, you probably can just straight up and ask if they're gonna release a new version soon while purchasing.


----------



## sodesuka

Can't speak Chinese, and ordered Taobao stuff from an agent so that's a no go 

Oh well, I've got Nature Sound NS5 coming my way, will wait until I hear them I guess


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Zerohour88

sodesuka said:


> Can't speak Chinese, and ordered Taobao stuff from an agent so that's a no go
> 
> Oh well, I've got Nature Sound NS5 coming my way, will wait until I hear them I guess



haha, fortunately my agent is helpful and usually helps me with such stuff (I buy a lot from 2taobao and frequently bargains for stuff there). 

I suppose this NS Audio isn't affiliated with NF Audio? there's so many brands there its madness to try and keep up.


----------



## sodesuka

Zerohour88 said:


> haha, fortunately my agent is helpful and usually helps me with such stuff (I buy a lot from 2taobao and frequently bargains for stuff there).
> 
> I suppose this NS Audio isn't affiliated with NF Audio? there's so many brands there its madness to try and keep up.


Haha yeah, feels like one is popping up every few days. I'm not actually familiar with the brand, but they were on Penon and got some good reviews on Taobao, I'm also a sucker for single dynamic phones but yea, it's basically another leap of faith purchase for me lol


----------



## audio123

sodesuka said:


> Can't speak Chinese, and ordered Taobao stuff from an agent so that's a no go
> 
> Oh well, I've got Nature Sound NS5 coming my way, will wait until I hear them I guess


It is a really musical iem. Here is my take on it, https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/07/31/ns-5-dream-bridge/


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> It is a really musical iem. Here is my take on it, https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/07/31/ns-5-dream-bridge/


Dream Bridge vs Secret Garden ,
Which is the best for mids/vocals and layering/separation  , soundstage depth/height and overall sound quality  .


----------



## audio123

Ahmad313 said:


> Dream Bridge vs Secret Garden ,
> Which is the best for mids/vocals and layering/separation  , soundstage depth/height and overall sound quality  .


The NS-5 Dream Bridge has better midrange and separation. The Secret Garden has a more engaging bass performance.


----------



## superuser1

I can imagine my question being too specific but has anyone maybe heard the Secret Garden and the Toneking T4 and would like to give a brief comparison please.


----------



## eggnogg

new arrival on penon


----------



## crabdog

eggnogg said:


> new arrival on penon


Interesting that it's priced lower than the Queen. The shells look to be almost identical in shape. Man, TFZ is seriously pumping out some volume in different models. For what it's worth, I've been enjoying the Queen quite a lot.


----------



## TheOneMichael

Guys, I'm looking for a recommendation.  My ears are different (sports/cauliflower ear type of thing) and I struggle to get a fit. So, to illustrate, the Apple ear bud will not fit in my left ear (and nor will 95% of ear buds, and nearly all shells)  Typically I have gone for the Etymotic style of bullet IEM as they at least been wearable.  I have a pair of B&W Wireless P7's for home use, but I need something for the commute to be driven by a smart-phone.  So, I'm looking for a pair of IEMs that can be used wired or in wireless mode (removable cable with an upgradeable BT module) and that I can use in the gym to listen to podcast primarily.  I'd prefer some sound isolation to keep the world at bay on the train.

In short:
1) Removable cable
2)  Bullet style iEM (there may be a better descriptive term), or IEM with small housing.
2) Sweat resistant would be a plus but not critical
3) A little warmth to the sound

Would love to hear if anyone has any luck with BT modules as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Slater (Aug 7, 2018)

TheOneMichael said:


> Guys, I'm looking for a recommendation.  My ears are different (sports/cauliflower ear type of thing) and I struggle to get a fit. So, to illustrate, the Apple ear bud will not fit in my left ear (and nor will 95% of ear buds, and nearly all shells)  Typically I have gone for the Etymotic style of bullet IEM as they at least been wearable.  I have a pair of B&W Wireless P7's for home use, but I need something for the commute to be driven by a smart-phone.  So, I'm looking for a pair of IEMs that can be used wired or in wireless mode (removable cable with an upgradeable BT module) and that I can use in the gym to listen to podcast primarily.  I'd prefer some sound isolation to keep the world at bay on the train.
> 
> In short:
> 1) Removable cable
> ...



You ever considered having custom IEMs made? It would fit your ears 100% perfectly, with all-day comfort, and have whatever connectors you want (MMCX, 0.78mm 2-pin, etc). And most of the CIEM shells are totally sealed (or you can choose one that is), so they’re sweat proof as well.

Since you have a unique anatomical issue, and 95% of gear doesn’t fit you, I would say it would be the smartest audiophile money you’ll ever spend hands down. You’ll be able to use it for many, many more years (possibly even decades).

Seriously, if you add up all of the $35 here and $50 there you’ll spend farting around with universal IEMs that fit poorly and die every 3-6 months, you’ll be at or near a budget CIEM.

When I 1st got into this hobby, I thought it was ludicrous to spend the $ on a CIEM. But if I was to add up all the $ I’ve spent in the last couple of years on low and mid-range ChiFi, I could have bought 3-4 CIEMs and been happier in the long run. Back then a few more experienced people tried to give me the same advice I’m giving you now, and I chose to ignore it. And I don’t have difficulty wearing any IEM like you do! If I did, I would get some CIEMs without even batting an eye. I urge you to at least give it some serious thought; even if you have to save up for a year before pulling the trigger.

You can get them for as little as a few hundred dollars to as much as thousands.

Ask @Wiljen if he feels his new Eartech CEIMs were a worthwhile long-term investment (especially if he was in your situation).

Here’s the whole process and more info if you want to learn about it: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/how-a-custom-in-ear-monitor-is-made-photo-journal.885128/


----------



## monitoringsound70

TheOneMichael said:


> Guys, I'm looking for a recommendation.  My ears are different (sports/cauliflower ear type of thing) and I struggle to get a fit. So, to illustrate, the Apple ear bud will not fit in my left ear (and nor will 95% of ear buds, and nearly all shells)  Typically I have gone for the Etymotic style of bullet IEM as they at least been wearable.  I have a pair of B&W Wireless P7's for home use, but I need something for the commute to be driven by a smart-phone.  So, I'm looking for a pair of IEMs that can be used wired or in wireless mode (removable cable with an upgradeable BT module) and that I can use in the gym to listen to podcast primarily.  I'd prefer some sound isolation to keep the world at bay on the train.
> 
> In short:
> 1) Removable cable
> ...



Mee audio M6 pro. 
These will fit your bill perfectly  
And cheap too.


----------



## monitoringsound70 (Aug 7, 2018)

Well the Betron BS10 are here, been listening the afternoon
Although unlike my DNZ500 unfortunately I have to say either I have a dud pair or these are terrible.

After seeing the rather large box they came in I was quite excited, very well presented.

Firstly for my ears they are uncomfortable after a short while as the button part of the housing is quite sharp to my ears, and is quite painful. So I tried some Sony hybrid tips which worked better but not by much
The part where the tip goes is not round but a weird and oval shape, so I struggled to get the tips on. But after them flying off a few times across the room i managed to get them on finally, but comfort isn't that good especially for long periods. 

As for the build quality I found them very cheap, (which obviously they are)  the cable whilst feeling nice is incredibly flimsy and so extra care is needed, especially when putting them away. 

Anyway with that aside I was looking forward to the sound after the great reviews.
Sadly though I'm not hearing that at all.
The bass is really muddy and way too boomy, even at low volume they make my head hurt.
As for mids and treble I'm really struggling to hear them at all, There's virtually no clarity whatsoever.

Incidentally I have a really old pair of Sony MDR EX 082 which came with my S series Walkman. And the BS10 resemble these in both design and sound, except the Sony have way more clarity and are much less boomy with a nice mid and treble.
Considering these are years old and were bundled with the Walkman I'm quite disappointed that these Betron are so poor. Especially after the wonderful sound I get from my DNZ500's
I'll give them a chance for sure but at the moment sadly for me they are a bit of a let down.


----------



## Slater (Aug 7, 2018)

monitoringsound70 said:


> Well the Betron BS10 are here, been listening the afternoon
> Although unlike my DNZ500 unfortunately I have to say either I have a dud pair or these are terrible.
> 
> After seeing the rather large box they came in I was quite excited, very well presented.
> ...



That sucks buddy. I have 2 sets and they are both great.

As far as the fit, maybe try some more tips (longer)? I settled on dual flange tips, which solved any fit issues with the stock tips.

Regarding the build, they seemed appropriate for the price. An aluminum rear half and a plastic front half. Sure, no ZS6, but nothing like a chincy dollar store earphone.

For the sound, they are nothing like what you describe. Definitely not the dark muddy mess you’re taking about. Did you check the phase on yours?


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Well the Betron BS10 are here, been listening the afternoon
> Although unlike my DNZ500 unfortunately I have to say either I have a dud pair or these are terrible.
> 
> After seeing the rather large box they came in I was quite excited, very well presented.
> ...



Maybe they just don't fit you right.  I just used the stock tips and made no attempt to get a seal.  They just sit in there without putting any pressure.  The body of the iem sits in my ear kind of like a bud would sit.  I think if I had an actual seal they might be muddy.


----------



## Slater (Aug 7, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe they just don't fit you right.  I just used the stock tips and made no attempt to get a seal.  They just sit in there without putting any pressure.  The body of the iem sits in my ear kind of like a bud would sit.  I think if I had an actual seal they might be muddy.



Mine seal like a normal IEM, and I have no muddiness. They have a nice smooth and airy sound, good clarity, and nice tight punchy bass.

I think I know what the problem is though. I’m using long tips, so the housing is spaced out from my ear. With shorter tips, or a smaller ear/shallower fit, the front vent would be covered up. This would probably lead to muddy bass.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Mine seal like a normal IEM, and I have no muddiness. They have a nice smooth and airy sound, good clarity, and nice tight punchy bass.



That is how mine sound.  Maybe we are talking about two different things when referring to a seal.  To me a seal is what I get when the tip kind of vacuums itself to my ear canal so that when I take it out the edges of the tip kind of snap out with a little sound.  Not sure how to say it. Kind of like the edges flip back a bit on their way out? These just slide in and out without that feeling.  I feel like the seal is partly made by the large body of the BS10 sitting flush in my ear.  If I press on it the sound does not change like it would with some buds that are a little big for me like a Monk.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe they just don't fit you right.  I just used the stock tips and made no attempt to get a seal.  They just sit in there without putting any pressure.  The body of the iem sits in my ear kind of like a bud would sit.  I think if I had an actual seal they might be muddy.



Yeah I couldn't really seal them well either so just popped them in.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> That is how mine sound.  Maybe we are talking about two different things when referring to a seal.  To me a seal is what I get when the tip kind of vacuums itself to my ear canal so that when I take it out the edges of the tip kind of snap out with a little sound.  Not sure how to say it. Kind of like the edges flip back a bit on their way out? These just slide in and out without that feeling.  I feel like the seal is partly made by the large body of the BS10 sitting flush in my ear.  If I press on it the sound does not change like it would with some buds that are a little big for me like a Monk.



Definitely no vacuum seal with these.


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Yeah I couldn't really seal them well either so just popped them in.



Personally I think the oval type nozzle is meant to be done that way.   Hard to believe that you actually have a defective pair though especially if both sides sound the same.  Maybe they just aren't for you.    I did burn  mine in but I don't think anything actually changed.


----------



## peter123 (Aug 7, 2018)

monitoringsound70 said:


> Mee audio M6 pro.
> These will fit your bill perfectly
> And cheap too.



Not exactly bullet style design though 

Edit: It may be hard to find a straight barrel sweat resistant offering though as most sport IEM's are over the ears wearing style.


----------



## monitoringsound70

Slater said:


> Mine seal like a normal IEM, and I have no muddiness. They have a nice smooth and airy sound, good clarity, and nice tight punchy bass.
> 
> I think I know what the problem is though. I’m using long tips, so the housing is spaced out from my ear. With shorter tips, or a smaller ear/shallower fit, the front vent would be covered up. This would probably lead to muddy bass.



That would definitely make sense  
Although I tried some double flange but still got very muddy and boomy sound. 
Definitely not a good seal either. And I'm not blocking the vents. 
So either they've changed the design or this particular pair are duds


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> That would definitely make sense
> Although I tried some double flange but still got very muddy and boomy sound.
> Definitely not a good seal either. And I'm not blocking the vents.
> So either they've changed the design or this particular pair are duds



Probably not worth struggling with.  Just return them as defective.  Nice as they are for some of us, there are many other choices out there and I bet you have a few that you like


----------



## monitoringsound70

peter123 said:


> Not exactly bullet style design though
> 
> Edit: It may be hard to find a straight barrel sweat resistant offering though as most sport IEM's are over the ears wearing style.



But you did say small lol.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> Probably not worth struggling with.  Just return them as defective.  Nice as they are for some of us, there are many other choices out there and I bet you have a few that you like



Just a couple lol


----------



## TheOneMichael

Slater said:


> You ever considered having custom IEMs made? It would fit your ears 100% perfectly, with all-day comfort, and have whatever connectors you want (MMCX, 0.78mm 2-pin, etc). And most of the CIEM shells are totally sealed (or you can choose one that is), so they’re sweat proof as well.
> 
> Since you have a unique anatomical issue, and 95% of gear doesn’t fit you, I would say it would be the smartest audiophile money you’ll ever spend hands down. You’ll be able to use it for many, many more years (possibly even decades).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. It was very helpful and I greatly appreciate the time, effort and though in such a fulsome reply..  I'll definitely look into it, evaluate my options and it may make the most sense especially given my desire for a good seal etc.  In the meantime, I need something to tide me by as my cheap Final Audio's 2000 have crapped out on me.  Thanks again!


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Just a couple lol



You know, I think we were originally talking about these in the other thread.  Too many threads.  Sometimes when I talk about a certain iem I am not sure if it was in this thread, the hidden gems thread or the KZ thread.  I usually have to look for my original post.

Have you tried the Artiste DC1?


----------



## TheOneMichael

monitoringsound70 said:


> Mee audio M6 pro.
> These will fit your bill perfectly
> And cheap too.


Just looked at them (photos) and I'm wondering if they are small enough for my left ear.  I'll try and get extra dimensions etc. and will take a look.  Thanks!


----------



## monitoringsound70

TheOneMichael said:


> Just looked at them (photos) and I'm wondering if they are small enough for my left ear.  I'll try and get extra dimensions etc. and will take a look.  Thanks!



They are very small. 
My pleasure bud.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> You know, I think we were originally talking about these in the other thread.  Too many threads.  Sometimes when I talk about a certain iem I am not sure if it was in this thread, the hidden gems thread or the KZ thread.  I usually have to look for my original post.
> 
> Have you tried the Artiste DC1?



I know lol, gets confusing  
I haven't no. They're the red ones aren't they?


----------



## Slater (Aug 7, 2018)

TheOneMichael said:


> Just looked at them (photos) and I'm wondering if they are small enough for my left ear.  I'll try and get extra dimensions etc. and will take a look.  Thanks!



If you’re ok with going with a fixed cable, non-Bluetooth option, the MEMT X5 and KZ HDS3 are both extremely small and have excellent sound at <$20.

That would leave enough money for a fixed cable, Bluetooth option for the gym. Awei makes a billion very inexpensive Bluetooth bullet earphones that would work. Some Awei models  include silicone “wings”, but they are removable.


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> I know lol, gets confusing
> I haven't no. They're the red ones aren't they?



Yes... a very nice red.  Artiste DC1


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Just a couple lol



Hey, you need to fill out your gear list so we can see what you have!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 7, 2018)

Woah...I just found a sale on the DC1 on Amazon UK that is even less than the sale that my husband and I took advantage of a few weeks ago!  £20 tonight... wonder if that price will be around for awhile. We paid £27 ... we each bought one. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Earphones-...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=N3Z54H8FE4WABS5CWCMC&th=1

A headfier has written one of the reviews on that page.

Actually two reviews by headfiers.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes... a very nice red.  Artiste DC1



Very chic


----------



## HungryPanda

Great price


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> Hey, you need to fill out your gear list so we can see what you have!



Yes I know....I know


----------



## thejoker13

mbwilson111 said:


> Woah...I just found a sale on the DC1 on Amazon UK that is even less than the sale that my husband and I took advantage of a few weeks ago!  £20 tonight... wonder if that price will be around for awhile. We paid £27 ... we each bought one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Earphones-...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=N3Z54H8FE4WABS5CWCMC&th=1
> 
> ...


You have piqued my interest in your impressions of these. It's a bummer they don't ship to the US! I've tried to find them on Amazon, but haven't been successful.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> You know, I think we were originally talking about these in the other thread.  Too many threads.  Sometimes when I talk about a certain iem I am not sure if it was in this thread, the hidden gems thread or the KZ thread.  I usually have to look for my original post.
> 
> Have you tried the Artiste DC1?



Hidden Gems thread??


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> Personally I think the oval type nozzle is meant to be done that way.   Hard to believe that you actually have a defective pair though especially if both sides sound the same.  Maybe they just aren't for you.    I did burn  mine in but I don't think anything actually changed.



Mine sound exactly the same. Maybe they've changed something as I usually like the same gear as both you and @Slater 

Am going to try some double flanges today, but not holding out much hope aa they sounded extremely veiled.


----------



## toddy0191 (Aug 8, 2018)

I have just dug out my Tennmak Crazy Cellos and had forgotten just how good they are!

Am listening to a 24 bit studio master of Rumours on them now through my S8 and am surprised at how well they sound in comparison to my most recent gear.

The resolution and details in the mids are outstanding, as is the timbre (in direct comparison to my etymotic hf3s). The sub bass extends low and is really well controlled.  Some people think the highs are recessed,  but I think they're just right with no sibilance in earshot.  I definitely prefer them to my tinaudio T2 which I also love.

Feel like I've just got a new iem again!

Note if anyone buys them,  make sure you tip roll before making a judgement call as they are super tip sensitive (I wear mine up with double flange tips, with quite a deep insertion).


----------



## Zerohour88

mbwilson111 said:


> Woah...I just found a sale on the DC1 on Amazon UK that is even less than the sale that my husband and I took advantage of a few weeks ago!  £20 tonight... wonder if that price will be around for awhile. We paid £27 ... we each bought one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Earphones-...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=N3Z54H8FE4WABS5CWCMC&th=1
> 
> ...



quite a bargain considering Artiste retails them for 299 yuan (44 usd-ish) on their official store.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Aug 8, 2018)

Omdz! how unexpected, royal mail just randomly messaged me that I'll receive my ninetails today! I Was honestly expecting to wait like another 15 days due to my previous experiences. That was really swift and can't wait to compare them to my it01.


----------



## mbwilson111

Zerohour88 said:


> quite a bargain considering Artiste retails them for 299 yuan (44 usd-ish) on their official store.



Since last night the price of the Artiste has gone up a couple of pound.  Still, five pound less than I paid.  Maybe a couple of people bought them so they increased the price?  I think the price you saw on the official store is the correct retail price which is still a good price as they are as good as others in that price range.

Amazon prices fluctuate a lot.  The computer keyboard I bought two weeks ago is 6 pound more now than when I got it.


----------



## Slater

toddy0191 said:


> Mine sound exactly the same. Maybe they've changed something as I usually like the same gear as both you and @Slater
> 
> Am going to try some double flanges today, but not holding out much hope aa they sounded extremely veiled.



Lemme open my backup pair that arrived a few days ago, and compare them to my original pair. I’ll provide an update.

We’ll get to the bottom of this...


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Lemme open my backup pair that arrived a few days ago, and compare them to my original pair. I’ll provide an update.
> 
> We’ll get to the bottom of this...



I wish we could all listen to each others Betron BS10.  I wonder if my husband has listened to his backup pair. I will ask him when he calls from work.

Meanwhile just jumped on another AmazonUK Lightning Deal ... that HIFI WALKER A1 that @Otto Motor recommended will be £19.99 for the next three hours.  Still $50 on Amazon.com though with a suggested retail price of $80.  Is that right?  If so, another steal for those in the UK.  I know that he suggested mods.  I will be curious to see what it is like without the mods.



Otto Motor said:


> *The Hifi Walker A1 - A Single-Dynamic Driver Killer Earphone?
> *
> I was recently made aware of this <$50 earphone as being easily "moddable" to live up to the >$350 JVC FD01, considered by some to be the best single DD earphone on the market. This comes on the back of the famous Blitzwolf BW-ES1 mod. Google it!
> 
> ...


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish we could all listen to each others Betron BS10.  I wonder if my husband has listened to his backup pair. I will ask him when he calls from work.
> 
> Meanwhile just jumped on another AmazonUK Lightning Deal ... that HIFI WALKER A1 that @Otto Motor recommended will be £19.99 for the next three hours.  Still $50 on Amazon.com though with a suggested retail price of $80.  Is that right?  If so, another steal for those in the UK.  I know that he suggested mods.  I will be curious to see what it is like without the mods.



Temptations on a daily basis!!!

I've been looking to get them as enjoy a good mod, thanks for heads up.


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> Temptations on a daily basis!!!
> 
> I've been looking to get them as enjoy a good mod, thanks for heads up.



When Otto first talked about them there was a £27 open open box one available... for about a minute... lol.  Glad I missed out on that one because this is better.  Before I went to bed I knew that the deal was coming up today but was shocked that they discounted it by that much.  I thought it would be just a few pound off and that I would not be getting it. Going from £58 to £19 is crazy! Temptation on a daily basis indeed!  How do you think my iem list got to be so long?


----------



## eggnogg

mbwilson111 said:


> Since last night the price of the Artiste has gone up a couple of pound.  Still, five pound less than I paid.  Maybe a couple of people bought them so they increased the price?  I think the price you saw on the official store is the correct retail price which is still a good price as they are as good as others in that price range.
> 
> Amazon prices fluctuate a lot.  The computer keyboard I bought two weeks ago is 6 pound more now than when I got it.



this video explain the amazon price fluctuation alot
check this out!


Spoiler: amazon price


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish we could all listen to each others Betron BS10.  I wonder if my husband has listened to his backup pair. I will ask him when he calls from work.
> 
> Meanwhile just jumped on another AmazonUK Lightning Deal ... that HIFI WALKER A1 that @Otto Motor recommended will be £19.99 for the next three hours.  Still $50 on Amazon.com though with a suggested retail price of $80.  Is that right?  If so, another steal for those in the UK.  I know that he suggested mods.  I will be curious to see what it is like without the mods.


It was 30$ a few days ago and i was super tempted to get it alongside the Betron BS10, UiiSii CM5 and the Koss Porta Pro. Now its back up to $50 and i am just waiting for awhile.... Oh and the other one is the Timmkoo / Joyplus that is mentioned here or the sub $100 thread xD

Damn.


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> It was 30$ a few days ago and i was super tempted to get it alongside the Betron BS10, UiiSii CM5 and the Koss Porta Pro. Now its back up to $50 and i am just waiting for awhile.... Oh and the other one is the Timmkoo / Joyplus that is mentioned here or the sub $100 thread xD
> 
> Damn.



Yeah $30 would be the price to grab... that is £23.
I cannot find that Timmkoo/Joyplus one here at all...not that I need more iems.


----------



## groucho69

Well I messaged the seller and got a deal that way.


----------



## mbwilson111

groucho69 said:


> Well I messaged the seller and got a deal that way.



so you have the HIFIWALKER?


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> Yeah $30 would be the price to grab... that is £23.
> I cannot find that Timmkoo/Joyplus one here at all...not that I need more iems.


U mean u really dont need that IEM? xD


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> U mean u really dont need that IEM? xD




Now I don't know... do I?


----------



## mbwilson111

almost an hour left on the HIFIWALKER  A1 deal

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HIFI-WALKE...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=4CMNV4FPJVFXHJY3KVJH


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> almost an hour left on the HIFIWALKER  A1 deal
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/HIFI-WALKE...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=4CMNV4FPJVFXHJY3KVJH



Unfortunately, it’s $50 on US Amazon


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 8, 2018)

Slater said:


> Unfortunately, it’s $50 on US Amazon



I know... when you could have gotten one for $30,  they wanted £58 ($75) here.


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> so you have the HIFIWALKER?



The precious arrives today.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Unfortunately, it’s $50 on US Amazon



Try putting it in your cart. It was considerable discounted when I did even though the page listed a higher cost.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 8, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish we could all listen to each others Betron BS10.  I wonder if my husband has listened to his backup pair. I will ask him when he calls from work.
> 
> Meanwhile just jumped on another AmazonUK Lightning Deal ... that HIFI WALKER A1 that @Otto Motor recommended will be £19.99 for the next three hours.  Still $50 on Amazon.com though with a suggested retail price of $80.  Is that right?  If so, another steal for those in the UK.  I know that he suggested mods.  I will be curious to see what it is like without the mods.



Good without mods if you like treble. Mods and review are coming - they worked well for my neighbour...very nice and smooth treble. I am A/B-ing with his pair. Read lots of praise of the A1 from purists elsewhere. I am still fiddling with my own pair as I somewhat lost the stock mesh in the battle  ...my treble needs another fix.

Groucho69 got the A1 for $39 in Canada...deal on right now. There seems to be some price flip-flopping going on and you are advised to check regularly for the best deal on your regular amazon.com (was $29.99 last Sunday on amazon.com). The A1 is for people who treasure the early KZ single DDs such as the HDS3, EDR1, EDR2...but more refined.

A word on look-alikes: the Hifi Walker A1 look exactly like the Accutone Pavo (a hybrid reviewed by B9Scrambler and Cinder) but also like the Octone Duo/Tinaudio T515 (double DDs). However, the Hifi Walker A1 is a single DD earphone.

As to the modded result: are the Hifi Walker A1 really touching the $350 JVC FD01? Of course don't I know the JVC but the consensus by my purist friends appears to be it is as good as a $100 earphone. They are definitely very enjoyable and this is the first earphone I know where the treble is a particular treat for my ears...silky smooth.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> almost an hour left on the HIFIWALKER  A1 deal
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/HIFI-WALKE...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=4CMNV4FPJVFXHJY3KVJH


How do you know how long an amazon.co.uk deal is on for?


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> How do you know how long an amazon.co.uk deal is on for?



because it says... they always start at an announced time and usually last 4 to 6 hours.  It always says how long til it ends... this one is ending in 18 minutes

if they don't ship to you, maybe you are not seeing the deal and the time?


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> because it says... they always start at an announced time and usually last 4 to 6 hours.  It always says how long til it ends... this one is ending in 18 minutes
> 
> if they don't ship to you, maybe you are not seeing the deal and the time?


Yes, thanks, I saw that on the right-hand side in green. Unfortunately, such info is not given to her majesty's subjects in the colonies of Upper Canada.


----------



## weedophile (Aug 8, 2018)

Hmmm i saw this, can it be that cheap? Either way i have placed an order with fingers crossed

Edit: It says the model is A2 on amazon US and CA, this is A1-JP, dunno whether its the same but looks-wise.......

https://www.amazon.co.jp/HIFI-WALKE...33741054&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=hifi+walker+a1


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Hmmm i saw this, can it be that cheap? Either way i have placed an order with fingers crossed
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/HIFI-WALKE...33741054&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=hifi+walker+a1



What is that in dollars?


----------



## weedophile (Aug 8, 2018)

@mbwilson111 like $4 bucks  too good to be true but too cheap to not throw in a few bucks. The shipping will probably cost twice of the product


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> @mbwilson111 like $4 bucks  too good to be true but too cheap to not throw in a few bucks. The shipping will probably cost twice of the product



Are you sure?  That's crazy.  Where are you having it shipped?


----------



## weedophile (Aug 8, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Are you sure?  That's crazy.  Where are you having it shipped?


Shipped to a forwarder before bringing it to SG. U can check out the forwarder site below



Spoiler: JP Forwarder



https://www.tenso.com/en



Edit: U can select english (near the right side) or add /en at the back of the address


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Shipped to a forwarder before bringing it to SG. U can check out the forwarder site below
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already have mine coming so I will not be doing that.  You are adventurous!  I am sure you will let us know how it goes.  I wonder how long it will take.  Mine is coming tomorrow


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> I already have mine coming so I will not be doing that.  You are adventurous!  I am sure you will let us know how it goes.  I wonder how long it will take.  Mine is coming tomorrow


Definitely! Who's not adventurous here? Those Betrons, Estrons, Timmkoos, Geekworld, TRN... ...  ..  .  . . . . 

Either way i have to submit some documents to prove my identity and hopefully, the efficient japanese get it done efficiently


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> Definitely! Who's not adventurous here? Those Betrons, Estrons, Timmkoos, Geekworld, TRN... ...  ..  .  . . . .
> 
> Either way i have to submit some documents to prove my identity and hopefully, the efficient japanese get it done efficiently



Domo arigato Mr Roboto


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 8, 2018)

groucho69 said:


> The precious arrives today.t.


They WALKer really fast. Excuse the pun, I love flat jokes.

As to Otto's Moddo (another bad one...also see picture) 



Spoiler: Otto's Moddo









 But as said, it is not my mod and Head-Fier james444 may be able to tell you more about it ). A/B-ing my friend's and my modded A1 yielded a difference in treble respsonse: his was smoother. I thought missing stock mesh on mine was the culprit..but they are still there, I checked with a flashlight. It was the difference in transpore tape used. His was older and appeared to be big thicker and chewier...he used a wide roll and I a narrow role. Now my treble also sounds silky smooth (I used some of his tape), the vocals come out nicely and detailed, gone is the simple V-shape.

An that's how the mod worked for me:

1. I poked a hole into the mesh inside the bass vent using a fine needle - which tamed the bass. No fear, you cannot destroy anything, close your eyes and just do it. Takes seconds.

2. I taped 3M transpore tape on the nozzle. That's it: no holes, no poking...this one is easily reversible. The official mod requires a cross of two 2 mm wide strips of micropore tape instead. You can experiment with the tape as it takes no time.

3. If you feel that the bass is lacking after the poke, just tape over with any tape and poke a fine hole in the tape. That's what my friend did. Leaves you with a slightly stronger bass.

_Canadians, you get a great selection of transpore and micropore tape cheap at Coop Home Health Care stores, for example at  4940 Richmond Road SW Calgary, AB, T3E 6K4. Cheap means approx $2 a roll. It is more expensive at Shopper's Drug Mart. In the US, Walgreens should have it, and try Boots in the UK. Alternatively, date a nurse!

3M transpore tape: there are two kinds, one white paper one and a translucent plastic one. The paper one is useless and muffles everything. Get the plastic one._

I wish you much fun with your new Hifi Walker A1. And thanks for showing interest in the more technical side of Chifi. My detailed review will be coming soon.
_
 _


----------



## weedophile

Otto Motor said:


> They WALKer really fast. Excuse the pun, I love flat jokes.
> 
> As to Otto's Moddo (another bad one...also see picture)
> 
> ...



Looks like u have just murdered the walker


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 8, 2018)

weedophile said:


> Looks like u have just murdered the walker


It is a cut-throat business! $4.50 USD/499 Yen (sic!) on amazon Japan. No international shipping, though.


----------



## randomnin (Aug 8, 2018)

weedophile said:


> Definitely! Who's not adventurous here? Those Betrons, Estrons, Timmkoos, Geekworld, TRN... ...  ..  .  . . . .
> 
> Either way i have to submit some documents to prove my identity and hopefully, the efficient japanese get it done efficiently


How much do they charge for receiving and reshipping?
Edit: Never mind, found it. Under ten bucks altogether, it seems, but going up with weight.


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> i have to submit some documents to prove my identity


 
that seems a little scary...


----------



## Slater

Slater said:


> Lemme open my backup pair that arrived a few days ago, and compare them to my original pair. I’ll provide an update.
> 
> We’ll get to the bottom of this...



So I tried my backup Betron BS10, which I received from Amazon a few days ago.

It is definitely different. The new one has a darker sound, and the bass is congested and bloated sounding. It also has quite a bit of distortion, which gets progressively worse as the volume is turned up (and not even turned up that loud).

The only difference between my 2 pairs are:

1. The “good” pair has NO mic, and the “bloated” pair has a mic/controls. Normally I don’t get mic versions, but this was on Amazon flash sale and I just assumed it was the same.

2. The “good” pair and was bought about 3 months ago. The “bloated” pair was just bought last week.

I looked under the nozzle mesh on both, expecting a foam plug in the “bloated” pair. Unfortunately, neither pair has foam plugs. This tells me that it’s 1 of 2 explanations:

1. There is a difference between the mic and non-mic version (usually higher impedance). This makes the most sense to me, as @mbwilson111 and I usually get no-mic IEMs whenever possible. It also makes sense in that usually as impedance increases, treble is reduced and bass is increased (this is only speculation though, as I have not measured the impedance).

2. There was a tuning and/or driver revision. As we all know, manufacturers do this all of his time. I am going to look more closely with a flashlight later this evening and try and determine if the drivers appear the same or not.

The bottom line is the “good” pair that I have is an above average IEM. I would not have been suggesting it if it sucked. The “bloated” pair is a below average IEM. You at least get some nice tips and a carry case. It would also be a good donor shell.

With that said, I am going to try and return my 2nd pair, as I don’t ever see myself using it with its current sound. I will buy a non-mic pair to get to the bottom of this mystery.

Stay tuned.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> So I tried my backup Betron BS10, which I received from Amazon a few days ago.
> 
> It is definitely different. The new one has a darker sound, and the bass is congested and bloated sounding. It also has quite a bit of distortion, which gets progressively worse as the volume is turned up (and not even turned up that loud).
> 
> ...



My BS10 has no mic and neither do either of the pairs that my husband has.  All are good.


----------



## toddy0191

Slater said:


> So I tried my backup Betron BS10, which I received from Amazon a few days ago.
> 
> It is definitely different. The new one has a darker sound, and the bass is congested and bloated sounding. It also has quite a bit of distortion, which gets progressively worse as the volume is turned up (and not even turned up that loud).
> 
> ...



Mine is the non Mic version too. I'm guessing they've changed the driver they use then. I stupidly threw away the box so can't return them.


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> Mine is the non Mic version too. I'm guessing they've changed the driver they use then. I stupidly threw away the box so can't return them.



I bet you can still return it as it is defective.  That was pretty quick to throw away the box though.  I keep them for the 30 day return window.

Go get it out of the trash!


----------



## mbwilson111

Betron needs to be told about this.  They would not be happy as I believe they take pride in their products.  Maybe message them directly.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Aug 8, 2018)

Alright guys, I'll keep this really honest and short as I don't want to put anyone off the ninetails. I personally feel that the it01s are a lot better for me (still not what I'm after though). The it01s have a more exciting sound with more impact in each frequency. The lows and highs have more impact, energy and separation. The soundstage is also considerably better for me. Weirdly enough, the it01s have more forward vocals aswell which got me thinking that I'm crazy now because the 9ts are classed as more balanced sounding whereas the it01s are supposed to be vshaped. To confirm this, I got more friends who also told me that they found the vocals to be more behind on the 9ts who also preferred the overall sound of the it01s. However, I do find the 9ts to flow nicely with the lows, mids and highs and have a more full and accurate sound compared to the it01s. The build quality and fit are great imo and the thing I hated most was it doesn't run well on my phone. Overall, I was quite disappointed and will try my best to get a refund and go for something else. Only if I found an it01 similar iem with more fuller and well done vocals somewhere, hmmm...


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> I bet you can still return it as it is defective.  That was pretty quick to throw away the box though.  I keep them for the 30 day return window.
> 
> Go get it out of the trash!



The janitor is off at work so it will still be in my office bin.  Good idea!!!


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Alright guys, I'll keep this really honest and short as I don't want to put anyone off the ninetails. I personally feel that the it01s are a lot better for me (still not what I'm after though). The it01s have a more exciting sound with more impact in each frequency. The lows and highs have more impact, energy and separation. The soundstage is also considerably better for me. Weirdly enough, the it01s have more forward vocals aswell which got me thinking that I'm crazy now because the 9ts are classed as more balanced sounding whereas the it01s are supposed to be vshaped. To confirm this, I got more friends who also told me that they found the vocals to be more behind on the 9ts who also preferred the overall sound of the it01s. However, I do find the 9ts to flow nicely with the lows, mids and highs and have a more full and accurate sound compared to the it01s. The build quality and fit are great imo and the thing I hated most was it doesn't run well on my phone. Overall, I was quite disappointed and will try my best to get a refund and go for something else. Only if I found an it01 similar iem with more fuller and well done vocals somewhere, hmmm...



Are you sure it is not your source limiting the capabilities of the higher end iems?.  Would you consider adding a portable amp or dac/amp to your phone?  Maybe a Topping or a Fiio?


----------



## Slater (Aug 8, 2018)

Slater said:


> So I tried my backup Betron BS10, which I received from Amazon a few days ago.
> 
> It is definitely different. The new one has a darker sound, and the bass is congested and bloated sounding. It also has quite a bit of distortion, which gets progressively worse as the volume is turned up (and not even turned up that loud).
> 
> ...



Quick update on the Betron BS10:

I examined the drivers on both of my pair (looking down through the nozzle with mesh removed). They both appear to be the same. I cannot see the diaphragm - I can only see the driver's metal cover (the grille). It looks identical on both - same color and type of metal, same # of holes, and same size and placement of holes. It is possible the drivers are different. Unfortunately, I am only able to see the grille (which are the same). It would be like a dual sub woofer box that has the same outer grilles but 2 different sub woofer drivers. If all you can see are the outer grilles, you usually assume they are the same (when in fact they may not be).
I also checked the front and back vent holes on both pairs, making sure they weren't clogged with glue or different in some way. Everything checked out OK - same vent sizes, no glue blockages, a flashlight shines through the vents the same amount, etc.
I checked the impedance - roughly the same for both pairs ~17-17.5 ohms.
Other than the mic/control button module, the wires themselves on both pairs appear identical - same gauge, same type of wire, same color, same insulation, same y-split, etc.
I tried to get the shell open to examine the internal construction and back of the driver, but the shells were glued pretty tightly. I probably could have gotten it open with force, but I didn't want to chance it looking like it was tampered with since I'm returning it to Amazon.

I'm chalking this up to QC differences - maybe the driver diaphragms in some are crinkled. Maybe the drivers aren't perfectly glued into place consistently between every pair (which I have seen in other IEMs before). Maybe some pairs have tuning paper in a different spot on the back of the driver. All of these things could cause the sound differences people are describing.

Who knows for sure though. This isn't all that unusual with ChiFi - QC differences, tuning revisions, etc. How many times have we experienced this with KZ?

I'm sorry; I wish I had better news. At least I have 1 good pair that I'm very happy with, and I'll be returning the one that sounds different.

I still wouldn't shy away from the BS10, because when they sound good they sound good! And there are good ones out there (myself and @mbwilson111 are proof)! If you get a crap one, just send it right back (or order 2 and keep the 1 you like). Or if you're not willing to mess with it and take the chance, simply choose something else from the hundreds of ChiFi choices we have.


----------



## B9Scrambler

The TRN V80 is a solid hybrid and gives KZ a run for their money in this segment.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi



​


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Ended up buying some Dt880 250ohms for £75, anyone know if theres a chinese equivalent to the modmic, need a microphone like that for my gaming,


----------



## Slater

Dally Sidhu said:


> Ended up buying some Dt880 250ohms for £75, anyone know if theres a chinese equivalent to the modmic, need a microphone like that for my gaming,



I use the V-Moda BoomPro. I like it much better than the modmic. It's worth every penny.

You just have to have a headphone with a 3.5mm jack at the bottom of the cup. Not compatible with locking plugs, 2.5mm, etc.

There are Chinese knockoffs of the BoomPro. They look identical, but the mic does not sound as good. But if you're on an extreme budget it's better than nothing.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I use the V-Moda BoomPro. I like it much better than the modmic. It's worth every penny.
> 
> You just have to have a headphone with a 3.5mm jack at the bottom of the cup. Not compatible with locking plugs, 2.5mm, etc.
> 
> There are Chinese knockoffs of the BoomPro. They look identical, but the mic does not sound as good. But if you're on an extreme budget it's better than nothing.



I have the dt880 250 ohm.  The cable is single entry not removable.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Are you sure it is not your source limiting the capabilities of the higher end iems?.  Would you consider adding a portable amp or dac/amp to your phone?  Maybe a Topping or a Fiio?


Well I can run it but it has to be max volume or maybe it's the fact that I'm finding the vocals behind so I'm really pumping the volume. Either way, it's a good iem but out the last 4 I've tried this one will be in last place. What maybe not soo good for me maybe great for others.


----------



## thejoker13

Nabillion_786 said:


> Well I can run it but it has to be max volume or maybe it's the fact that I'm finding the vocals behind so I'm really pumping the volume. Either way, it's a good iem but out the last 4 I've tried this one will be in last place. What maybe not soo good for me maybe great for others.


What filters and tips are you using? Something seems off. I found them to really open up and sound their best to me by using a very wide bore tip. I use spiral dots on mine and find them to bring the most balanced sound. I know everyone has different tastes and maybe they genuinely aren't for you, but I urge you to try and tip roll and filter roll for awhile before getting rid of them. I wasn't blown away by them for the first week or so, and I rarely used them for a little while, but something changed at about the 20-30 hour mark. I'm not saying burn in per se, but maybe it was I finally got their correct fit or something, but something changed and they suddenly became extremely competent for me.


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> I have the dt880 250 ohm.  The cable is single entry not removable.



I've got some older DT-831 sealed headphones, from ~2002, and their cable is double entry, non-removable.
So, I bought some 4-pin mini-XLR connectors, to mod the headphones - trying to decide whether I can wire between the earpieces, so they can become single entry.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc...Mini-xlr-4-pin-chassis-mount/32349236588.html


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Well I can run it but it has to be max volume or maybe it's the fact that I'm finding the vocals behind so I'm really pumping the volume. Either way, it's a good iem but out the last 4 I've tried this one will be in last place. What maybe not soo good for me maybe great for others.



Pumping up the volume of a phone is not the same as using a decent amp.  Any amp would be better than what you are doing.  You are probably increasing distortion levels.  Sort out your sources before moving to expensive iems.  Otherwise you are wasting your money and will never be satisfied.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Pumping up the volume of a phone is not the same as using a decent amp.  Any amp would be better than what you are doing.  You are probably increasing distortion levels.  Sort out your sources before moving to expensive iems.  Otherwise you are wasting your money and will never be satisfied.


Thanks I get what your saying but tbh my source is still quite decent as it's the zte axon 7. Not the best but still good enough and doesn't really have any distortion. I hear no distortion in the 9ts, its just its quite far back vocals and very smooth nature that's thrown me.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Pumping up the volume of a phone is not the same as using a decent amp.  Any amp would be better than what you are doing.  You are probably increasing distortion levels.  Sort out your sources before moving to expensive iems.  Otherwise you are wasting your money and will never be satisfied.



Bingo. Well said. Every word is so true.


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> What filters and tips are you using? Something seems off. I found them to really open up and sound their best to me by using a very wide bore tip. I use spiral dots on mine and find them to bring the most balanced sound. I know everyone has different tastes and maybe they genuinely aren't for you, but I urge you to try and tip roll and filter roll for awhile before getting rid of them. I wasn't blown away by them for the first week or so, and I rarely used them for a little while, but something changed at about the 20-30 hour mark. I'm not saying burn in per se, but maybe it was I finally got their correct fit or something, but something changed and they suddenly became extremely competent for me.


Thanks a lot for the tips and honestly I appreciate all your support and have tried everything you just said but they don't really change the sound that much for me. ill give them a bit more burn in time and will buy the spinfits like you suggested and hopefully they will do the trick. Also, if you don't mind a bit thinner sound with a tiny bit worse midrange I personally believe you will really like the it01s more. It just sounds that 1 level more up for me right now.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> Bingo. Well said. Every word is so true.


Kind of true bro, I've never had distortion issues and have a good enough source. But mbwilson is right about a portable amp being better. However, my device is more then capable of high end iems, just needs a bit more volume to some of them. I take my word back about needing max volume but needs near enough full to be more precise.


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> The TRN V80 is a solid hybrid and gives KZ a run for their money in this segment.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ...


I think there is a good consensus between reviewers on the V80: bass, mids etc.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> Bingo. Well said. Every word is so true.


Have noticed your general theme towards me for a while now haha. The difference between everyone else and you is that, your an instigator (maybe because of the scene in the other thread, which is long gone) and everyone else I find are genuine helpers and talk more on topic!


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> I think there is a good consensus between reviewers on the V80: bass, mids etc.


Speaking of which: https://primeaudio.org/trn-v80-review/


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Have noticed your general theme towards me for a while now haha. The difference between everyone else and you is that, your an instigator (maybe because of the scene in the other thread, which is long gone) and everyone else I find are genuine helpers and talk more on topic!



Wow, there are several people who go above and beyond to be helpful.  Slater is one of them.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 8, 2018)

My *HIFI WALKER A1 review* with mod is now online. Today is a review inflation.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifi-walker-a1.23236/reviews


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Aug 8, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow, there are several people who go above and beyond to be helpful.  Slater is one of them.


I agree that he is very helpful and nice, however, I've been following this ongoing pattern with me, which I needed to address.

But everyone plz ignore this little issue, I'll just pm him to solve this matter which has been frustrating me for a while now.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow, there are several people who go above and beyond to be helpful.  Slater is one of them.



Thanks. I am just one of many in our HeadFi family


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Guys, got the dt880 250ohms but theyre just not loud enough for me, is there any budget amp you guys would recommend? ive looked at the dta 120 and magni 2/3 but therye not available in england, any help would be appreciated


----------



## randomnin

mbwilson111 said:


> Pumping up the volume of a phone is not the same as using a decent amp.  Any amp would be better than what you are doing.  You are probably increasing distortion levels.  Sort out your sources before moving to expensive iems.  Otherwise you are wasting your money and will never be satisfied.


Please elucidate why would increasing electrical output increase distortion of the signal given by the source to the earphones? Do modern sources really do that? Is there data available?


----------



## Slater

randomnin said:


> Please elucidate why would increasing electrical output increase distortion of the signal given by the source to the earphones? Do modern sources really do that? Is there data available?



“_A common misconception of speaker distortion is that when the amplifier sends too much power, the speakers will blow. In fact, the opposite is true. You’re much more likely to hear distortion or cause damage if your amplifier is under powering the speakers. Higher volume means asking the amplifier for more power. If it is unable to provide enough, your speakers will distort._”

Taken from: https://www.klipsch.com/blog/why-cheap-speakers-distort-at-high-volumes


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> “_A common misconception of speaker distortion is that when the amplifier sends too much power, the speakers will blow. In fact, the opposite is true. You’re much more likely to hear distortion or cause damage if your amplifier is under powering the speakers. Higher volume means asking the amplifier for more power. If it is unable to provide enough, your speakers will distort._”
> 
> Taken from: https://www.klipsch.com/blog/why-cheap-speakers-distort-at-high-volumes



Thanks fot finding that.   That is exactly what I was looking for but this old tablet is so slow.  Not at my PC at the moment.


----------



## randomnin

Slater said:


> “_A common misconception of speaker distortion is that when the amplifier sends too much power, the speakers will blow. In fact, the opposite is true. You’re much more likely to hear distortion or cause damage if your amplifier is under powering the speakers. Higher volume means asking the amplifier for more power. If it is unable to provide enough, your speakers will distort._”
> 
> Taken from: https://www.klipsch.com/blog/why-cheap-speakers-distort-at-high-volumes


Doesn't really explain why insufficient power from a portable player would damage earphones. If insufficient power damages, and pumping up volume increases power, then it should follow that one needs to pump up volume until the power is sufficient. If your amplifier can't do it, the result will be quiet. If it's not quiet, there's enough power. And then the part about having too much power leading to (specifically) heat damage actually contradicts the previous statement in the article, that low power is somehow (but not explained how) damaging.


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Can anyone help out with the amp situation please


----------



## mbwilson111

Dally Sidhu said:


> Guys, got the dt880 250ohms but theyre just not loud enough for me, is there any budget amp you guys would recommend? ive looked at the dta 120 and magni 2/3 but therye not available in england, any help would be appreciated





Dally Sidhu said:


> Can anyone help out with the amp situation please



Is it for a PC desktop, a laptop, a phone, or a dap?   I have portable amps that I can use with my daps.. those are in  my list.  I have a mains powered dac/amp at my desk for my PC (playing Flac through foobar2000).  I also have a small tube amp in the living room that I use with the DT880 as well.  I hook a dap to that amp to provide the music.  I never listen to music with my laptop or with a phone.  I wonder if you would be better off to ask in the Beyer thread.  You will probably get a lot of high priced suggestions though in there.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 9, 2018)

randomnin said:


> Doesn't really explain why insufficient power from a portable player would damage earphones. If insufficient power damages, and pumping up volume increases power, then it should follow that one needs to pump up volume until the power is sufficient. If your amplifier can't do it, the result will be quiet. If it's not quiet, there's enough power. And then the part about having too much power leading to (specifically) heat damage actually contradicts the previous statement in the article, that low power is somehow (but not explained how) damaging.



When I made my original statement I never said anything about damage.  I doubt that will happen with his phone.  I was thinking more about it just not sounding good enough because the phone was not up to the task of powering that particular iem correctly. 

What Slater said would still apply ... on a smaller scale than when talking about big speakers and amps.

Just because something is loud enough does not mean it sounds good enough.

Anyway, this is a bit off topic for this thread.  There is a sound science forum.  

Portable amps exist for a reason...


----------



## Nabillion_786

https://www.androidauthority.com/taking-audio-next-level-zte-axon-7-706898/


----------



## Dally Sidhu

mbwilson111 said:


> Is it for a PC desktop, a laptop, a phone, or a dap?   I have portable amps that I can use with my daps.. those are in  my list.  I have a mains powered dac/amp at my desk for my PC (playing Flac through foobar2000).  I also have a small tube amp in the living room that I use with the DT880 as well.  I hook a dap to that amp to provide the music.  I never listen to music with my laptop or with a phone.  I wonder if you would be better off to ask in the Beyer thread.  You will probably get a lot of high priced suggestions though in there.



Hi mate, its for a desktop pc, yeah I dont have a lot to spend on an amp, i have around £50 gbp.


----------



## weedophile

Dang, the amp discussion got me questioning myself and interested on the source that u guys use.

For myself i mainly listen to the Zishan DSD or Xduoo X3 straight without amping and for my desktop its Zishan Z1 as a DAC(as my sound card is damaged and the Z1 doesnt need any windows drivers).

I read abit and for IEMs, most have low output impedence and usually its harder to drive (not in a direct way) but lower resistance leads to higher voltage requirements and when a source has insufficient voltage which reduces the power it usually leads to hiss that can disrupt the music(?).

P = I² x R

So when R is low, the I² (current) required is greater to maintain the power?

From ClieOS's post here

Dang, just read another blog by a banned member and theres this sensitivity rating for IEMs which measures the effenciency... Gotta read up more on that

Gosh, so much physics into this, wished i did engineering for a living xD but as people said, if u love something, u will teach urself. If u dont like it, others will teach u.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> https://www.androidauthority.com/taking-audio-next-level-zte-axon-7-706898/



That looks like a very nice phone.  I could not find the specs I was looking for... the output power for different impedance headphones/iems.  For example my Cayin N3 DAP puts out 130 mW + 130 mW at 32 ohm.   The Topping NX5 portable amp puts out 285 mW at 32 ohm and will drive 300 ohm headphones.  I am trying to find what the output power is for your phone.


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Dang, the amp discussion got me questioning myself and interested on the source that u guys use.
> 
> For myself i mainly listen to the Zishan DSD or Xduoo X3 straight without amping and for my desktop its Zishan Z1 as a DAC(as my sound card is damaged and the Z1 doesnt need any windows drivers).
> 
> ...



If your music is sounding good with the gear that you have, just enjoy it and don't overthink it


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> If your music is sounding good with the gear that you have, just enjoy it and don't overthink it


Thanks! But i am pretty interested in the science behind it xD


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Thanks! But i am pretty interested in the science behind it xD



Then dig in and enjoy!  This is probably not the thread for that though


----------



## Slater (Aug 9, 2018)

randomnin said:


> Doesn't really explain why insufficient power from a portable player would damage earphones. If insufficient power damages, and pumping up volume increases power, then it should follow that one needs to pump up volume until the power is sufficient. If your amplifier can't do it, the result will be quiet. If it's not quiet, there's enough power. And then the part about having too much power leading to (specifically) heat damage actually contradicts the previous statement in the article, that low power is somehow (but not explained how) damaging.



Google is your friend.

Also, I’m willing to bet that Klipsch knows a thing or two about speakers, distortion, the engineering behind them, etc. Probably more than you and me combined. Probably a lot more.


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> Then dig in and enjoy!  This is probably not the thread for that though


Abit off topic but its a good distraction before the next package arrive


----------



## weedophile

Otto Motor said:


> It is a cut-throat business! $4.50 USD/499 Yen (sic!) on amazon Japan. No international shipping, though.



Yeap. Sometimes i wish i was an American, sometimes Canadian and sometimes Japanese.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 9, 2018)

weedophile said:


> Abit off topic but its a good distraction before the next package arrive



My HIFI WALKER A1 arrived a while ago and I have not been able to open it yet.  You guys are distracting me from more important matters!  I will probably do @Otto Motor 's mod but I need to source the tape here in the UK... like where can I go tomorrow to buy some.


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Yeap. Sometimes i wish i was an American, sometimes Canadian and sometimes Japanese.



So, what are you in real life?


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> Yeap. Sometimes i wish i was an American, sometimes Canadian and sometimes Japanese.



I think I’m turning Japanese. I really think so.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> That looks like a very nice phone.  I could not find the specs I was looking for... the output power for different impedance headphones/iems.  For example my Cayin N3 DAP WAputs out 130 mW + 130 mW at 32 ohm.   The Topping NX5 portable amp puts out 285 mW at 32 ohm and will drive 300 ohm headphones.  I am trying to find what the output power is for your phone.


In all honesty, I believe my phone has great audio, for both speaker and iems/headphones. Zte axon 7 even to this day is known for its audio capabilities, so I like to think my impressions of the 9ts weren't pointless. My issue with it could be down to a defective pair or maybe it's just not for me. I took the plunge with these iems so I could compare them with my it01s and hopefully benefit others interested whilst hoping that these will be the ones for me aswell. But I'll move on, trial and error and hopefullly something will just click with me one day. On the bright side, you learn with every purchase


----------



## randomnin

mbwilson111 said:


> So, what are you in real life?


He's from Bikini Bottom, obviously.


----------



## randomnin

Nabillion_786 said:


> In all honesty, I believe my phone has great audio, for both speaker and iems/headphones. Zte axon 7 even to this day is known for its audio capabilities, so I like to think my impressions of the 9ts weren't pointless. My issue with it could be down to a defective pair or maybe it's just not for me. I took the plunge with these iems so I could compare them with my it01s and hopefully benefit others interested whilst hoping that these will be the ones for me aswell. But I'll move on, trial and error and hopefullly something will just click with me one day. On the bright side, you learn with every purchase


GSMArena doesn't provide data on earphone loudness or watts and ohms for output power, but this is what they say about your phone's audio, and it's not the most flattering words - https://www.gsmarena.com/zte_axon_7-review-1512p7.php


----------



## theresanarc

Looking for recommendations, ideally something below $10. I've bought some very good Chinese earbuds like the Qian39 or VEMonk but never bought any IEMs but for the bus, I need IEMs instead of earbuds:

-Earphones that are good at quiet volumes

-Very good noise isolation because I will be using these on a bus so they need to make a good seal

-Comfortable to wear for at least an hour (I have a small ear canal, foam tips didn't work for me. Silicon tips that look like this are very comfortable though: https://www.amazon.ca/EarPeace-Conc...pID=410T75bKAgL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

-Used mainly with either an Android phone without a DAC to listen to alternative/indie/pop rock.


----------



## Nabillion_786

But then you have soo many other articles and Youtubers highly praising their audio capabilities. I've even seen people in the headfi threads talking these up.


----------



## Nabillion_786

https://www.pcauthority.com.au/review/review-zte-axon-7-461350

Ok this has soo much audio analysis about this phone that I'm soo confused. From the review, it didnt sound great but no doubt it is better then most phones out there. Could someone plz tell me if my phone was enough for the 9ts that I just compared?


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> But then you have soo many other articles and Youtubers highly praising their audio capabilities. I've even seen people in the headfi threads talking these up.



You have mentioned movies, anime, and YouTube videos but what about music?  What genres , what bands do you like?  Who would you choose to see in concert?  What about classical or jazz?   EDM?  Do you like acoustic music or electronica or both?  How about Blues or Folk?  Are your albums on an sdcard in your phone or do you stream them?

All of this info could help others to help you.

Experimenting in the $100 range could get costly.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> https://www.pcauthority.com.au/review/review-zte-axon-7-461350
> 
> Ok this has soo much audio analysis about this phone that I'm soo confused. From the review, it didnt sound great but no doubt it is better then most phones out there. Could someone plz tell me if my phone was enough for the 9ts that I just compared?



If you were turning the volume nearly full and finding the sound unsatisfactory then no, it is not enough.  Add a portable amp.  Many people do with a phone.


----------



## Nabillion_786

I'm terms of pure listening, the only th


mbwilson111 said:


> If you were turning the volume nearly full and finding the sound unsatisfactory then no, it is not enough.  Add a portable amp.  Many people do with a phone.


Thank you, and I apologize to all for the 9t comparison. I will purchase a portable amp and do another fair comparison. Could you plz tell me a very cheap portable amp I can get right now as I only have another few days with the it01s? Also in terms of pure listening, the only thing I listen to is quran recitation.


----------



## loomisjohnson

theresanarc said:


> Looking for recommendations, ideally something below $10. I've bought some very good Chinese earbuds like the Qian39 or VEMonk but never bought any IEMs but for the bus, I need IEMs instead of earbuds:
> 
> -Earphones that are good at quiet volumes
> 
> ...


kz edr1 or adax 5-40hz: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ADA...-with-Microphone-Mic-HD-Bass-Stereo-Audifonos


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> I'm terms of pure listening, the only th
> 
> Thank you, and I apologize to all for the 9t comparison. I will purchase a portable amp and do another fair comparison. Could you plz tell me a very cheap portable amp I can get right now as I only have another few days with the it01s? Also in terms of pure listening, the only thing I listen to is quran recitation.




https://www.amazon.co.uk/Topping-Sm...8&qid=1533843630&sr=8-1&keywords=topping+nx1s


----------



## Slater (Aug 9, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> I'm terms of pure listening, the only th
> 
> Thank you, and I apologize to all for the 9t comparison. I will purchase a portable amp and do another fair comparison. Could you plz tell me a very cheap portable amp I can get right now as I only have another few days with the it01s? Also in terms of pure listening, the only thing I listen to is quran recitation.



Define “very cheap”?

If you’re talking about one of those $20 “amplifiers” that are the size of a book of matches, they are basically like toys and you may as well not even run an amp.

Perhaps consider getting a different IEM that can be easily driven from a phone. There’s plenty of them out there. I have a number of IEMs that drive perfectly fine from my iPhone, and do not benefit in any way when I add my amp into the mix. It simply adds extra bulk and cabling that I have to lug around.

Also, whether you get an amp or not, you still have to consider impedance matching your gear. Otherwise, you may be making the sound worse by adding hiss or coloring the sound.


----------



## Lurk650

To counter Nabillion's impressions, I got the 9T a couple weeks ago. I have them running balanced through an 8 core cable to my ES100 using LDAC BT with Auvio Large tips, Silver Backs & Blue Fronts. To simply put it, this is probably my favorite sub $200 purchase. I do not find the vocals recessed the least bit. They are perfectly layered in the mix. The bass isn't deep as my N40 or my CM5 but its extends wells and is balanced with the rest of the spectrum. The sound is smooth and musical, I can listen for hours, I can focus on different details of the music but it doesn't force me to focus, its just flows.


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> To counter Nabillion's impressions, I got the 9T a couple weeks ago. I have them running balanced through an 8 core cable to my ES100 using LDAC BT with Auvio Large tips, Silver Backs & Blue Fronts. To simply put it, this is probably my favorite sub $200 purchase. I do not find the vocals recessed the least bit. They are perfectly layered in the mix. The bass isn't deep as my N40 or my CM5 but its extends wells and is balanced with the rest of the spectrum. The sound is smooth and musical, I can listen for hours, I can focus on different details of the music but it doesn't force me to focus, its just flows.



I thought you sold your N40s a while back?


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> If you’re talking about one of those $20 “amplifiers” that are the size of a book of matches, they are basically like toys and you may as well not even run an amp.



The Topping that I linked to is very good...not a toy at all.  He can return it if he hates it.


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> I thought you sold your N40s a while back?


I did, then I got them back from him in a trade for my B400 since he was looking for another pair. Glad I got them back, I highly enjoy them.  

Unfortunately (or fortunately) when he sent them back a nozzle on one side was cracking. I had got them used through RazorDog Audio on Ebay, they are an authorized AKG dealer so AKG sent me a brand spanking new pair. Pretty interesting situation lol.


----------



## Otto Motor

theresanarc said:


> Looking for recommendations, ideally something below $10. I've bought some very good Chinese earbuds like the Qian39 or VEMonk but never bought any IEMs but for the bus, I need IEMs instead of earbuds:
> 
> -Earphones that are good at quiet volumes
> 
> ...


KZ EDR1 for $5 is great!


----------



## Slater (Aug 9, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> The Topping that I linked to is very good...not a toy at all.  He can return it if he hates it.



I was referring to the tiny little ones like the FiiO A1 (and the similar no-name versions). They’re barely larger than a pack of bubble gum. Hardly enough room for the battery, much less proper amplifier circuitry. That’s why they can’t really drive anything over 32ohms.

Toppings (NX5 for example), are well-regarded, legit portable headphone amp (with a usable amount of power and great specs). It competes with better FiiOs, like the E12, E12A, A5, etc.


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> I did, then I got them back from him in a trade for my B400 since he was looking for another pair. Glad I got them back, I highly enjoy them.
> 
> Unfortunately (or fortunately) when he sent them back a nozzle on one side was cracking. I had got them used through RazorDog Audio on Ebay, they are an authorized AKG dealer so AKG sent me a brand spanking new pair. Pretty interesting situation lol.



Like a boomerang, good stuff always seems to have a way of finding its way back.

I remembered how much you liked them! It sounds like it was meant to be anyways, as you got a factory fresh new pair out of the deal


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I was referring to the tiny little ones like the FiiO A1 (and the similar no-name versions). They’re barely larger than a pack of bubble gum. Hardly enough room for the battery, much less proper amplifier circuitry. That’s why they can’t really drive anything over 32ohms.
> 
> Toppings (NX5 for example), are well-regarded, legit portable headphone amp (with a usable amount of power and great specs). It competes with better FiiOs, like the E12, E12A, A5, etc.



I have the NX5 as well as that small NX1s which is very nice and should be enough power for his needs.  The NX5 will do 300 ohm headphones.  I also have the same E12A that you have... my first amp.  Plus of course my desktop amp and my tube amp. That should be enough for me forever.


----------



## peter123

mbwilson111 said:


> The Topping that I linked to is very good...not a toy at all.  He can return it if he hates it.



I've got the original NX1 and it's a very good unit, especially for the price, so I'm sure the "s" version is great as well.


----------



## docentore

randomnin said:


> GSMArena doesn't provide data on earphone loudness or watts and ohms for output power, but this is what they say about your phone's audio, and it's not the most flattering words - https://www.gsmarena.com/zte_axon_7-review-1512p7.php



Yeah, well man, that's their opinion. Altough I like reading reviews on GSM arena, I don't consider them SQ specialists. Maybe, but maybe they used some sh!te headphones.
To me Axon 7 is on par with likes of Cayin N3 (same DAC btw) or X3mk2, at least in terms of SQ. Much less power though than those 2 daps, but the SQ is stellar for the phone.

If you want to see proper audio testing on the phone go to soomal. Though most of the stuff needs to be translated
http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100006811.htm


----------



## mbwilson111

docentore said:


> Yeah, well man, that's their opinion. Altough I like reading reviews on GSM arena, I don't consider them SQ specialists. Maybe, but maybe they used some sh!te headphones.
> To me Axon 7 is on par with likes of Cayin N3 (same DAC btw) or X3mk2, at least in terms of SQ. Much less power though than those 2 daps, but the SQ is stellar for the phone.
> 
> If you want to see proper audio testing on the phone go to soomal. Though most of the stuff needs to be translated
> http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100006811.htm



I noticed it was the same DAC chip as the N3.  I love the SQ of the N3.  But if that phone has much less power than my N3 then the Topping NX1s that I suggested should help a lot as it has slightly more power than the N3.  I power many of my iems, buds and even some headphones directly from the N3.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 9, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> My HIFI WALKER A1 arrived a while ago and I have not been able to open it yet.  You guys are distracting me from more important matters!  I will probably do @Otto Motor 's mod but I need to source the tape here in the UK... like where can I go tomorrow to buy some.


Otto's moddo is actually by Head-Fier @james444, but it is not published on Head-Fi. I am not allowed to say where as it is "verboten".

I double checked the result of the mod extensively. The sound is really smooth and detailed alike. Nobody will regret having bought it.
BUT: there are frequent deals on amazon and then they taste even sweeter.

What scares me was yesterday's $4.50 deal on amazon Japan. I wonder whether this was a mistake but even today, at $9 I wonder how much profit they make when charging full price, which is 52 Eur on amazon.de.

@B9Scrambler brought up a very good point in his TRN V80 review: listening at low volumes. I remember the philosophy in the 1980s, according to which a stereo system is best judged when playing quietly. This may be similar with earphones/headphones. The A1 sound really nice and three-dimensional when played on low volumes and I probably have listened to music too loud all along. Will test B9's idea.


----------



## theresanarc

loomisjohnson said:


> kz edr1 or adax 5-40hz: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ADA...-with-Microphone-Mic-HD-Bass-Stereo-Audifonos



Thanks. Is it these ones? I see some EDR1/ED2 but they're on different stores and I've heard the non-official ones can have quality testing issues:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr....12010615/itm2home-3.8148356.4.4ab9b667ALDZ69


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> What scares me was yesterday's $4.50 deal on amazon Japan. I wonder whether this was a mistake but even today, at $9 I wonder how much profit they make when charging full price, which is 52 Eur on amazon.de.



It has to be a mistake.



Otto Motor said:


> @B9Scrambler brought up a very good point in his TRN V80 review: listening at low volumes. I remember the philosophy in the 1980s, according to which a stereo system is best judged when playing quietly. This may be similar with earphones/headphones. The A1 sound really nice and three-dimesional when played on low volumes and I probably have listened to music too loud all along. Will test B9's idea.



I have always listened at a lower volume than I think most people do.  I prefer it.


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> Like a boomerang, good stuff always seems to have a way of finding its way back.
> 
> I remembered how much you liked them! It sounds like it was meant to be anyways, as you got a factory fresh new pair out of the deal



And interestingly enough, I get just as much as enjoyment and don't feel like I'm missing anything at all between the N40 and 9T


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I think I’m turning Japanese. I really think so.


I hope you are aware what this really means...



Spoiler: The Vapors - Turning Japanese (file it under iem test track)


----------



## thejoker13

Slater said:


> Define “very cheap”?
> 
> If you’re talking about one of those $20 “amplifiers” that are the size of a book of matches, they are basically like toys and you may as well not even run an amp.
> 
> ...


The nine tails are driven very easily from a phone and do not require extra power to sound good. They're a very musical earphone and apparently he isn't looking for iem's for listening to much music. He and them just aren't a good match. They sound fantastic with most genres of music and sound great directly from most sources.


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> And interestingly enough, I get just as much as enjoyment and don't feel like I'm missing anything at all between the N40 and 9T



By 9T do you mean CH9T or Nine Tails? 

Because honestly, your comparisons on how close the N40 and CH9T were to one another, was the sole reason why I went with the CH9T instead. I would have liked to get the N40, but boy I sure saved a boatload of money (ie $60 vs $300). And I love the CH9T. I don’t think I would have been any happier with the N40 than I am with the CH9T, especially given the tremendous price difference.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I hope you are aware what this really means...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Vapors - Turning Japanese (file it under iem test track)




Yes, it was just a joke that fit in the discussion, since we were on the subject of references many of us ‘old timers’ would get.

I doubt most Millenial/GenZ members have ever even heard the song, much less less know what the true meaning was lol


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> By 9T do you mean CH9T or Nine Tails?
> 
> Because honestly, your comparisons on how close the N40 and CH9T were to one another, was the sole reason why I went with the CH9T instead. I would have liked to get the N40, but boy I sure saved a boatload of money (ie $60 vs $300). And I love the CH9T. I don’t think I would have been any happier with the N40 than I am with the CH9T, especially given the tremendous price difference.


Nine Tails. I haven't listened to my CH9T for a while, I experimented with taking the filter off, originally liked it then didn't so much and I can't go back to them now lol. It lost its midrange magic. Oh well.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Yes, it was just a joke that fit in the discussion, since we were on the subject of references many of us ‘old timers’ would get.
> 
> I doubt most Millenial/GenZ members have ever even heard the song, much less less know what the true meaning was lol



I do not know the song or the meaning... have I just become younger?  Yay!


----------



## docentore

mbwilson111 said:


> I noticed it was the same DAC chip as the N3.  I love the SQ of the N3.  But if that phone has much less power than my N3 then the Topping NX1s that I suggested should help a lot as it has slightly more power than the N3.  I power many of my iems, buds and even some headphones directly from the N3.



True, what I said about power.
For this I have my trusted C&C BH2 on hand when I need it


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> I think I’m turning Japanese. I really think so.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 9, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I do not know the song or the meaning... have I just become younger?  Yay!


It is a rude meaning...ask your husband. Also "verboten" here.

I just tested the @james444 Hifi Walker A1 mod on the Boarseman CX98...which had a boomy bass and piercing treble. Worked equally well. Since my transpore tape appears to be a bit thin, I taped two very thin strips of micropore crosswise on top of it.

Quite frankly, I am not sure whether the poke made a difference as I don't have a second pair for A/B-ing. But it didn't do any damage either. I'd try without poking first.

Here the mod again:


Spoiler: A Brief Description of the A1 Mod



1. I poked a hole into the mesh inside the bass vent using a fine needle - which tamed the bass. No fear, you cannot destroy anything, close your eyes and just do it. It takes seconds.

2. I taped 3M transpore tape on the nozzle. That's it: no holes, no poking...this one is easily reversible. The official mod requires a cross of two 2 mm wide strips of micropore tape instead. You can experiment with the tape as it takes no time.

3. If you feel that the bass is lacking after the poke, just tape over the bass vent with any tape and poke a fine hole in the tape. That's what my friend did. Leaves you with a slightly stronger bass. THIS STEP 3 WAS DONE WITH THE SECOND PAIR THAT WAS USED FOR THE “MODDED” DESCRIPTION”



I tested the resulting bass response with a channel-phasing test track to ensure equal bass on each side.


----------



## HungryPanda

The Vapors still touring and entertaining


----------



## phthora

Some glamour shots of my new Hisenior B5+ and Penon CS819 balanced cable. Impressed so far! 

Two things:
1) The stock cable is terrible. The Penon upgrade yielded an immediately noticeable improvement in sound giving better clarity and separation. Plus, it's drop dead gorgeous.
2) These babies showed wild changes in FR with different tips, more so than any other earphones I've tried. They sounded shrill and glassy with UE tips and muffled and soupy with narrow bore MEE tips. Makes rolling tips fun though.


----------



## chinmie

phthora said:


> Some glamour shots of my new Hisenior B5+ and Penon CS819 balanced cable. Impressed so far!
> 
> Two things:
> 1) The stock cable is terrible. The Penon upgrade yielded an immediately noticeable improvement in sound giving better clarity and separation. Plus, it's drop dead gorgeous.
> 2) These babies showed wild changes in FR with different tips, more so than any other earphones I've tried. They sounded shrill and glassy with UE tips and muffled and soupy with narrow bore MEE tips. Makes rolling tips fun though.



agreed. i never had any iems that changes sound rather drastically with different eartips such as the B5+


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> Define “very cheap”?
> 
> If you’re talking about one of those $20 “amplifiers” that are the size of a book of matches, they are basically like toys and you may as well not even run an amp.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips and I've been reading through the comments to see that I would not need an amp for the 9ts as joker stated. And I totally feel you about that extra bulk and cable. That's the main reason I tried to get a good audio phone.


----------



## loomisjohnson

theresanarc said:


> Thanks. Is it these ones? I see some EDR1/ED2 but they're on different stores and I've heard the non-official ones can have quality testing issues:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr....12010615/itm2home-3.8148356.4.4ab9b667ALDZ69


those look good--enjoy


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Aug 9, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> The nine tails are driven very easily from a phone and do not require extra power to sound good. They're a very musical earphone and apparently he isn't looking for iem's for listening to much music. He and them just aren't a good match. They sound fantastic with most genres of music and sound great directly from most sources.





Lurk650 said:


> To counter Nabillion's impressions, I got the 9T a couple weeks ago. I have them running balanced through an 8 core cable to my ES100 using LDAC BT with Auvio Large tips, Silver Backs & Blue Fronts. To simply put it, this is probably my favorite sub $200 purchase. I do not find the vocals recessed the least bit. They are perfectly layered in the mix. The bass isn't deep as my N40 or my CM5 but its extends wells and is balanced with the rest of the spectrum. The sound is smooth and musical, I can listen for hours, I can focus on different details of the music but it doesn't force me to focus, its just flows.


Do you possibly think it's that 8 core cable that is giving you that desirable sound?

You are possibly right the joker, it has to be the fact that I watch a lot of movies and anime. However, in anime you do also get constant dramatic and intense scenes, like dragonball super, a worldwide fan favourite. Therefore, when the scene hits you want to hear all that high end, powerful good stuff. That's why i keep asking for for good vocal and bass performance which would compliment the type of things I watch.


----------



## thejoker13

Nabillion_786 said:


> Do you possibly think it's that 8 core cable that is giving you that desirable sound?
> 
> You are possibly right the joker, it has to be the fact that I watch a lot of movies and anime. However, in anime you do also get constant dramatic and intense scenes, like dragonball super, a worldwide fan favourite. Therefore, when the scene hits you want to hear all that high end, powerful good stuff. That's why i keep asking for for good vocal and bass performance which would compliment the type of things I watch.


I wish I could be more helpful, but I rarely watch movies with iem's. I spend most of my listening traveling (driving) for work and mostly it's with music. I have my home theater whenever at home, so my iem's don't get used for similar purposes as yours. I apologize to you that I must have missed that point when we discussed the nine tails prior to you purchasing them. Hopefully someone here has similar tastes and uses and can be of more help.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Do you possibly think it's that 8 core cable that is giving you that desirable sound?



Keep in mind that he said he is using that cable with the balanced output from an amp.  Not sure about that particular amp but some amps that have a balanced output and a regular 3.5mm output will output more power from the balanced output.  I don't think you are ready for all of that do you?  Just a simple amp like I suggested might surprise you.. not that I am saying that the ninetails are the right iem for you.   I agree with Slater that you should stop worrying about getting an expensive iem and stick with something less expensive but good...excellent even.  You would be surprised what some lower priced iems can do.

Could you list the ones that you have tried so far and what you liked or did not like about each.  That would help put things into perspective.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> I just tested the @james444 Hifi Walker A1 mod on the Boarseman CX98...which had a boomy bass and piercing treble. Worked equally well. Since my transpore tape appears to be a bit thin, I taped two very thin strips of micropore crosswise on top of it.



I might try that on the Boarseman as well as on the HIFI WALKER .  It has been a long time since I have listened to the CX98 so I would want to do that first.  I checked the closet where we keep odds and ends and found some of that tape.  Is there a difference between transpore and micropore?  I have a small amount of 3M transpore (leftover from something) and an small unused roll of microporous tape that says it is easy to tear.  Which should I use?


----------



## Slater

Nabillion_786 said:


> Do you possibly think it's that 8 core cable that is giving you that desirable sound?
> 
> You are possibly right the joker, it has to be the fact that I watch a lot of movies and anime. However, in anime you do also get constant dramatic and intense scenes, like dragonball super, a worldwide fan favourite. Therefore, when the scene hits you want to hear all that high end, powerful good stuff. That's why i keep asking for for good vocal and bass performance which would compliment the type of things I watch.



Maybe this was already discussed, but it sounds like all you'd need is to bump up midrange a couple of dB in the exact frequency ranges you want using EQ, and you'd be good to go. Especially since you have an Android phone, you'll have a million choices in EQ apps.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> I might try that on the Boarseman as well as on the HIFI WALKER .  It has been a long time since I have listened to the CX98 so I would want to do that first.  I checked the closet where we keep odds and ends and found some of that tape.  Is there a difference between transpore and micropore?  I have a small amount of 3M transpore (leftover from something) and an small unused roll of microporous tape that says it is easy to tear.  Which should I use?


Transpore has a fine, regular pattern (textured) and is made of plastic. You don't need to poke any holes in it. Micropore is a fibrous looking tape.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Transpore has a fine, regular pattern (textured) and is made of plastic. You don't need to poke any holes in it. Micropore is a fibrous looking tape.



I don't know which one to use.  As they are in my ears at the moment, I will have to wait until tomorrow to do the mod.  I hope I have a sharp enough needle somewhere...I hope I don't ruin anything.  I am not a modder.

I don't want to lose too much bass.. it seems pretty good now.


----------



## Slater (Aug 9, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I might try that on the Boarseman as well as on the HIFI WALKER .  It has been a long time since I have listened to the CX98 so I would want to do that first.  I checked the closet where we keep odds and ends and found some of that tape.  Is there a difference between transpore and micropore?  I have a small amount of 3M transpore (leftover from something) and an small unused roll of microporous tape that says it is easy to tear.  Which should I use?



3M Transpore is made of a translucent plastic, and has lots if tiny little holes punched in it (arranged in rows and columns like a grid).

Here's an excellent photo of transpore tape - see the little pin holes?




3M Micropore tape is made of some kind of paper-ish material, and does not have holes. It is porous due to the strands of material being loosely woven (like a really thin paper towel or paper napkin). The weave of the material is random (ie the strands run in all directions), not uniform like woven clothing fabric. Micropore is "see through".

It doesn't show up very well in photos, but you can kind of make it out in these 2 photos (the one is skin color, but 95% of it is white).




Both are porous/breathable, and it is this feature that allows sound to pass through (yet filter frequencies in slightly different ways). For headphone/IEM modding, one isn't necessarily better than the other. They each have their place, and affect each headphone differently. It also depends on how many layers you use, how large the strips you cut, where you put the tape, etc. It's kind of like ear tips or headphone ear pads - you just have to try different types of tape, different strip configurations, etc, and see what you like best.

I hope that makes sense and helps.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Transpore is made of a translucent plastic, and has lots if tiny little holes punched in it (arranged in rows and columns like a grid).
> 
> Here's an excellent photo of transpore tape - see the little pin holes?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I seem to have both...which would you use?


----------



## Slater (Aug 9, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Yeah, I seem to have both...which would you use?



It really depends.

For general trial-and-error modding (ie "winging it"), I try them both, as they each affect the sound slightly differently.

For specific mods that have already been documented by someone, it's like following a recipe. The modder that made the How2 will dictate specific directions that you follow (like "_cut 2mm wide strips and apply in an "X" pattern"_, or some very specific directions like that).

For example, on the BlitzWolf, mod you apply a small square of Micropore tape over the rear vent. On the ZS6, you apply one single strip of Micropore tape over the BA driver. On the Hifiwalker, I believe you use Transpore tape, but I am not personally familiar with the exact modification How2 so I don't know if you do strips or not, if you do a certain pattern or not, etc.

The nice thing about tape-based mods is that literally anyone can do them. You only need a pair of scissors and the ability to follow simple directions. Tape mods are also reversible. Basically they are a 1 on a difficulty scale of 10.


----------



## ShakyJake

Otto Motor said:


> It is a cut-throat business! $4.50 USD/499 Yen (sic!) on amazon Japan. No international shipping, though.


Darn it. My son just came back after 5 weeks in Japan. He would have been a great mule...


----------



## ShakyJake

randomnin said:


> GSMArena doesn't provide data on earphone loudness or watts and ohms for output power, but this is what they say about your phone's audio, and it's not the most flattering words - https://www.gsmarena.com/zte_axon_7-review-1512p7.php



I wouldn't put too much into that review. They use their own software to test the audio quality. This phone has two DACs: the one in the Snapdragon processor and the separate AKM AK4490EN. It is only the built-in music player and a few others (I use USB Audio Player Pro) that can route the audio through the AKM chip, so it is very likely that they were testing the run of the mill Snapdragon DAC using their software. Notice that the widely respected LG V20 also did not do very well in their audio testing.


----------



## Lurk650

Nabillion_786 said:


> Do you possibly think it's that 8 core cable that is giving you that desirable sound?
> 
> You are possibly right the joker, it has to be the fact that I watch a lot of movies and anime. However, in anime you do also get constant dramatic and intense scenes, like dragonball super, a worldwide fan favourite. Therefore, when the scene hits you want to hear all that high end, powerful good stuff. That's why i keep asking for for good vocal and bass performance which would compliment the type of things I watch.



More so the fact it's running balanced and my "source" being the ES100 which has great dual DACs.

Want stupid deep bass and still does vocals well, get the UiiSii CM5. Graphene driver for less than $20. It's ridiculously good for the price, IMO


----------



## peter123

Lurk650 said:


> More so the fact it's running balanced and my "source" being the ES100 which has great dual DACs.
> 
> Want stupid deep bass and still does vocals well, get the UiiSii CM5. Graphene driver for less than $20. It's ridiculously good for the price, IMO



But the ES100 is so small that it has to be useless


----------



## docentore

ShakyJake said:


> I wouldn't put too much into that review. They use their own software to test the audio quality. This phone has two DACs: the one in the Snapdragon processor and the separate AKM AK4490EN. It is only the built-in music player and a few others (I use USB Audio Player Pro) that can route the audio through the AKM chip, so it is very likely that they were testing the run of the mill Snapdragon DAC using their software. Notice that the widely respected LG V20 also did not do very well in their audio testing.



Actually it has 3 DACs, 2 AKM (4490 and 4461) and Snapdragon, which is probably not connected at all. Both AKM sound good but the 4490 has more power when selected.
All custom ROMs now route sound through the 4490 for all apps.


----------



## tripside

Any .75mm 2pin cables that have a decent microphone, comparable to EarPods? The stocks ones from the all the earphones I have right now pretty much suck


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> I wish I could be more helpful, but I rarely watch movies with iem's. I spend most of my listening traveling (driving) for work and mostly it's with music. I have my home theater whenever at home, so my iem's don't get used for similar purposes as yours. I apologize to you that I must have missed that point when we discussed the nine tails prior to you purchasing them. Hopefully someone here has similar tastes and uses and can be of more help.


Thanks, but imo you've been a tremendous help anyways. In all honesty, I could have a dud pair as the it01s and them have the same impedance and very similar sensitivity. For some reason I have to pump the volume quite a bit more and I still hear everything closed in and behind especially vocals. It's hard to describe what I'm hearing as I can still hear the beautiful fullness, rich sound, nice extended highs and everything full flowing but it just sounds like it's stuck in a hole, and I need to pull it out from there, haha if that makes any sense at all


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> Maybe this was already discussed, but it sounds like all you'd need is to bump up midrange a couple of dB in the exact frequency ranges you want using EQ, and you'd be good to go. Especially since you have an Android phone, you'll have a million choices in EQ apps.


I'll give it a try but eq'ing with Dolby Atmos in my phone just seems to just bloat everything even after taking off the special effects like surround sound and volume leveler.


docentore said:


> Actually it has 3 DACs, 2 AKM (4490 and 4461) and Snapdragon, which is probably not connected at all. Both AKM sound good but the 4490 has more power when selected.
> All custom ROMs now route sound through the 4490 for all apps.


Ive never had distortion issues with my phone at all, everything sounds clean as a whistle with all the iems I've tried unless the iem itself is not up to scratch.


Lurk650 said:


> More so the fact it's running balanced and my "source" being the ES100 which has great dual DACs.
> 
> Want stupid deep bass and still does vocals well, get the UiiSii CM5. Graphene driver for less than $20. It's ridiculously good for the price, IMO


Thanks, I'll definitely give them a try as you'll have nothing to lose at that price point.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Keep in mind that he said he is using that cable with the balanced output from an amp.  Not sure about that particular amp but some amps that have a balanced output and a regular 3.5mm output will output more power from the balanced output.  I don't think you are ready for all of that do you?  Just a simple amp like I suggested might surprise you.. not that I am saying that the ninetails are the right iem for you.   I agree with Slater that you should stop worrying about getting an expensive iem and stick with something less expensive but good...excellent even.  You would be surprised what some lower priced iems can do.
> 
> Could you list the ones that you have tried so far and what you liked or did not like about each.  That would help put things into perspective.


Ok so my first ever iems, rock jaw Alfa genus v2 still one of my favourites, amazing impactful bass, nice full mids, and average highs. Didn't like the recessed vocals though. Dunu titan 3: the best highs I've heard, nice forward mids and generally good technacalities. Didn't like the light bass and thin sound. Ostry kc09: nice full bodied sound across all frequency's. Would of preferred a bit more bass and generally it sounded a bit muddy. Fiio fh1(one of my favourites): best mids I've ever heard, beautiful full vocals that conveys emotions nicely, very good subbass. The highs one of the worst I've heard, too relaxed and weak and more midbass impact would of been nice. I've tried alot more but didn't like them at all.


----------



## darmanastartes

Calibrated measurements of the PHB EM-023, UiiSii CM5, Yersen FEN-2000, and Mee Audio Pinnacle P1. Measurements were made using the RTA function in REW with a Dayton Audio iMM-6. I used the smallest stock tips for each IEM. Comments and criticisms welcome, I'm new to this whole measurement thing.


----------



## Otto Motor

darmanastartes said:


> Calibrated measurements of the PHB EM-023, UiiSii CM5, Yersen FEN-2000, and Mee Audio Pinnacle P1. Measurements were made using the RTA function in REW with a Dayton Audio iMM-6. I used the smallest stock tips for each IEM. Comments and criticisms welcome, I'm new to this whole measurement thing.


These curves look somewhat unrealistic: the bass humps are uniformly too large looking and the curves are too similar.

Having said that: I am having your setup at home waiting to be understood. But I don't dare...


----------



## darmanastartes

Otto Motor said:


> These curves look somewhat unrealistic: the bass humps are uniformly too large looking and the curves are too similar.
> 
> Having said that: I am having your setup at home waiting to be understood. But I don't dare...



Yeah I noticed the bass curves all look pretty much the same and are probably larger than they should be. Not sure how I'd go about fixing that though.


----------



## Otto Motor

darmanastartes said:


> Yeah I noticed the bass curves all look pretty much the same and are probably larger than they should be. Not sure how I'd go about fixing that though.


Do you use an usb audio adapter?
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1043#post-14264764


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Do you use an usb audio adapter?
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1043#post-14264764



What’s the block of foam for? And what’s the little yellow thing on the far right?


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> What’s the block of foam for? And what’s the little yellow thing on the far right?


The little yellow thing is the coupler and the foam is probably for headphones...but, to be honest, I haven't a clue!


----------



## paulindss

hi @Otto Motor 

you have been testing the phb em-023 ?


----------



## darmanastartes

Otto Motor said:


> Do you use an usb audio adapter?
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1043#post-14264764


No, I'm running the iMM-6 straight into my laptop 3.5mm headset connection.


----------



## superuser1

This thread used to be fun!


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 11, 2018)

paulindss said:


> hi @Otto Motor
> 
> you have been testing the phb em-023 ?


Arriving  Monday....presently somewhere between Vancouver and Calgary.



superuser1 said:


> This thread used to be fun!


It still is!



darmanastartes said:


> No, I'm running the iMM-6 straight into my laptop 3.5mm headset connection.



You are recording noise!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Otto Motor said:


> KZ EDR1 for $5 is great!


I bet you'd be great if you cost $5 too. Hey dude, it's only $5!


----------



## audionab

the most relatable graph i found on another thread on headfi for my bosshifi b3


----------



## audionab

my final eq settings for bosshifi b3 
better seperation and cleaner sound


----------



## weedophile (Aug 13, 2018)

Alright, got the FOTM earbuds and am listening to them without any mods first. OOTB the soundstage is pretty decent, and i kinda like how the trebles extend, its a deep kind of extension (guess coz the earphone is not airy).

Sound is tight, the subbass presence is there, very nice. Not exactly a dark signature but close to balanced should i say?

Either way i cant find any transpore here so gotta wait abit before doing the mod and give myself more brain burn time. The isolation is better than decent btw, and i must say its a very easy bud to listen to, comfortable, and the signature is pretty neutral-darkish.

Am listening to RAM by Daft Punk btw

Edit: I might end up not doing the mod anyway, love the way it is in stock form xD

Edit2:
Might be rejected goods though. The vent isnt at the bottom which most IEMs are designed that way and the other one is at 45° But heck, it doesnt change the fact that the sound is good!


----------



## B9Scrambler

This thing is pretty darn good. Value will be through the roof once the inevitable price drop kicks in.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

​


----------



## Makahl

weedophile said:


> Alright, got the FOTM earbuds and am listening to them without any mods first. OOTB the soundstage is pretty decent, and i kinda like how the trebles extend, its a deep kind of extension (guess coz the earphone is not airy).
> 
> Sound is tight, the subbass presence is there, very nice. Not exactly a dark signature but close to balanced should i say?
> 
> ...



Good impressions! But this mod if I'm not mistaken it's used micropore instead of transpore.


----------



## Otto Motor

Yes, that's right. @james444 used an X of 2 mm micropore strips and my friend and I used transpore over the whole nozzle.


----------



## weedophile (Aug 13, 2018)

Makahl said:


> Good impressions! But this mod if I'm not mistaken it's used micropore instead of transpore.


Yeap i realised after i went to james444's post to read through what the mods does and the comments. I have lost myself during the discussion between Slater, Mrs mb and Otto on the 2 tapes xD

Edit: Now i know who did the transpore into my head, it was Otto all along


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> This thing is pretty darn good. Value will be through the roof once the inevitable price drop kicks in.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​


Excellent and very useful review (the comparisons). Trying to get one for $45. Really, I'd love the B400 but it is very pricey in Canada.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Excellent and very useful review (the comparisons). Trying to get one for $45. Really, I'd love the B400 but it is very pricey in Canada.



Glad it's helpful. B400 is pricey here but entirely worth it imo. One of the best purchases I've made


----------



## jant71

B9Scrambler said:


> This thing is pretty darn good. Value will be through the roof once the inevitable price drop kicks in.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​



You mean that the AS10 is slightly *more* detailed than the HAVI right?  Or maybe it is just slightly detailed.


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> You mean that the AS10 is slightly *more* detailed than the HAVI right?  Or maybe it is just slightly detailed.



lol, good catch. Thank you. Should say more. Fixed.


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> FOTM



FOTM?


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> FOTM?


Flavour of the month. How do u find the A1 anyway?


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Flavour of the month. How do u find the A1 anyway?



Comfortable.  Sounds great.  Might try the tape... I found some in the cupboard.  Not sure I want to put the needle in the hole though.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 13, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Comfortable.  Sounds great.  Might try the tape... I found some in the cupboard.  Not sure I want to put the needle in the hole though.


Only put the needle in when you think the bass is too strong or too boomy. I could have lived with the bass as is. But the treble benefitted from taping. The full mod makes the sound flatter but not everybody likes this.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 13, 2018)

*Shopping the House*
If anybody has the Boarseman CX98 flying around...another little chainsaw...try transpore...and if it doesn't do the job, put a single thin strip of micropore over the transpore. Sounds great...fuller than the modded A1. And no poking required.

And I can't think of a better build.

I could even get the shrill SEAHF AWK-009 decent sounding with transpore, although the bass is maybe a bit strong. Also no poking here.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 13, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Only put the needle in when you think the bass is too strong or too boomy. I could have lived with the bass as is. But the treble benefitted from taping. The full mod makes the sound flatter but not everybody likes this.



I will do the tape mod at some point to the A1.  I was first sorting out what tips I need and also wanting to get familiar enough with the stock sound so I can know what changes occur when I add the tape.  I settled on Tennmak Whirlwind tips.

Also I have been distracted by a new iem that I acquired over the weekend

...and... a pretty wooden bud arrived today that I had been waiting a month for.

Both are great.  I have too many excellent choices here.  Time to stop ordering new things (except for the purple KZ that may or may not be released).

The IEM is the RHA CL750.  Not Asian though... it is Scottish.  150 ohm.  Pairs nicely with my Hidizs AP200 DAP and my desktop system.  I have not tried other combinations yet. I have other DAPs and portable amps. Non removable cable but it is a very beautiful cable and is one of the few over ear cables I have that are easy to get into place.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> I will do the tape mod at some point to the A1.  I was first sorting out what tips I need and also wanting to get familiar enough with the stock so I can know what changes occur when I had the tape.  I settled on Tennmak Whirlwind tips.
> 
> Also I have been distracted by a new iem that I acquired over the weekend
> 
> ...



CL750 is completely under appreciated around Head-fi. Great earphone.


----------



## loomisjohnson

B9Scrambler said:


> CL750 is completely under appreciated around Head-fi. Great earphone.


i've avodied the cl750 after being underwhelmed by the beautifully-built but very average-sounding ma750 (which, admittedly is a completely different phone). ah, prejudice...


----------



## mbwilson111

B9Scrambler said:


> CL750 is completely under appreciated around Head-fi. Great earphone.





loomisjohnson said:


> i've avodied the cl750 after being underwhelmed by the beautifully-built but very average-sounding ma750 (which, admittedly is a completely different phone). ah, prejudice...



My husband was able to listen to the CL750 at the RHA booth at the London Can Jam last month.  He liked the sound more than most of the things he listened to there. He ended up buying them... what else could he do?  He is Scottish  Gotta support fellow Scots.  Anyway, I fell in love with the looks and then with the sound.  We managed to come up with what I think is a fair trade.  I gave him my Tin Audio T1 and my Q*2, both of which I had fit issues with ... good as they both are.  For some reason I have more fit issues than he does.  Anyway, these fit like I thought the T1 would.  I did not realize just how large the body of the T1 is.  It is beautifully built though and sounds great.  Great build and sound with the other one as well.

The CL750 is brighter than I usually go for but for some reason I love it.  It is beautiful and spacious.  The stock tips were fine but I have Auvios on it now... probably no change to the sound but a tiny bit more comfy.  Something about those Auvios.


----------



## Zerohour88

loomisjohnson said:


> i've avodied the cl750 after being underwhelmed by the beautifully-built but very average-sounding ma750 (which, admittedly is a completely different phone). ah, prejudice...



lol, only experience I had with RHA was with the MA750 too, I guess its not their finest hour? I kinda liked it, but felt it a bit meh when you consider the price.


----------



## mbwilson111

Zerohour88 said:


> lol, only experience I had with RHA was with the MA750 too, I guess its not their finest hour? I kinda liked it, but felt it a bit meh when you consider the price.



We are spoiled now by so many excellent budget iems and buds coming from Asia.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 13, 2018)

*Spot the Difference: KZ ZS6 vs. PHB-023
*
Can't say much about the sound yet other than it is rather refined. Like the TRN V80, the PHB-023 appears to be another step forward in the low-priced Chifi segment. Surely, it will find its friends. I wished I could have added another Andromedaoid to these photos.

Hmm...the resolution is remarkable.

Two hours later: I'd say these have a very realistic room feel. Detail resolution is outstanding and the sound is very smooth.
*


Spoiler: More pics






 

 




*
*

 *


----------



## paulindss (Aug 13, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> *Spot the Difference: KZ ZS6 vs. PHB-023
> *
> Can't say much about the sound yet other than it is rather refined - and somewhat bassy with the included narrow-bore tips...will have to roll... Like the TRN V80, the PHB-023 appears to be another step forward in the low-priced Chifi segment. Surely, it will find its friends. I wished I could have added another Andromedaoid to these photos.
> 
> ...



They have a better finish than zs6 , waiting for your review. I think that, but i hope not, all of these 4 drivers will sound the same or nearly the same, having the same exact drivers. Trn v80, bqyez k2, qt3, phb 023

Edit: PHB HAS THE GREEN COLOR!!!!


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 13, 2018)

weedophile said:


> Alright, got the FOTM earbuds and am listening to them without any mods first. OOTB the soundstage is pretty decent, and i kinda like how the trebles extend, its a deep kind of extension (guess coz the earphone is not airy).
> 
> Sound is tight, the subbass presence is there, very nice. Not exactly a dark signature but close to balanced should i say?
> 
> ...


The hole is in different positions on my friend's, too and he paid $64.54. Doesn't make any sonic difference. As to the mod...try the tape only and see how it works...can be easily ripped off again.


----------



## Otto Motor

.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> .



Good point!


----------



## Emelya (Aug 14, 2018)

.


----------



## TechnoidFR (Aug 13, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> *Spot the Difference: KZ ZS6 vs. PHB-023
> *
> Can't say much about the sound yet other than it is rather refined. Like the TRN V80, the PHB-023 appears to be another step forward in the low-priced Chifi segment. Surely, it will find its friends. I wished I could have added another Andromedaoid to these photos.
> 
> ...



I prefer zs6. More details and more controlled on complec track. And the usb C cable of kz + zs6 are fabulous combo.

The phb is like zs5 a bit more bright. But on complex track the high is garish ( 3:30 to final on Slipknot - Vermilion ). Stereo is less wide too. We have zs5v1 with metal and mmcx. ( And less control in complex track )


----------



## Slater (Aug 13, 2018)

TechnoidFR said:


> I prefer zs6. More details and more controlled on complec track. And the usb C cable of kz + zs6 are fabulous combo.
> 
> The phb is like zs5 a bit more bright. But on complex track the high is garish ( 3:30 to final on Slipknot - Vermilion ). Stereo is less wide too. We have zs5v1 with metal and mmcx. ( And less control in complex track )



Good to know! Sounds like the phb is redundant and/or a side grade for those that have a ZS5 and/or the ZS6.

I wish I had an Android phone so I could try that USB-C cable! KZ tally needs to consider coming out with a Lightning version.


----------



## Otto Motor

TechnoidFR said:


> I prefer zs6. More details and more controlled on complec track. And the usb C cable of kz + zs6 are fabulous combo.
> 
> The phb is like zs5 a bit more bright. But on complex track the high is garish ( 3:30 to final on Slipknot - Vermilion ). Stereo is less wide too. We have zs5v1 with metal and mmcx. ( And less control in complex track )


Complex track and Slipknot?



Spoiler: Otto Motor sings about Slipknot!!!


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> Good to know! Sounds like the phb is redundant and/or a side grade for those that have a ZS5 and/or the ZS6.
> 
> I wish I had an Android phone so I could try that USB-C cable! KZ tally needs to consider coming out with a Lightning version.



I hope for you. But i see no review on the USB C Cable. I do a review but I'm french and not the most skill for that. The dac is just awesome. Really better than meizu Pro 6 plus and lg g7. I want this for mmcx. 

For those who have a zs5v1 is not really interesting, but those who want retrieved zs5v1 sounds they love it.




Otto Motor said:


> Complex track and Slipknot?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Otto Motor sings about Slipknot!!!




Ah ah I understand but the final of this track is really hard for drivers. I don't like slipknot, just this music, the end of this music. But with my zs6 it star clear, detailed with excellent separation. With phb the high lost tge dark high for garish sound. It's not sibilant but very..artificial ( like sender en900 ). For me the driver don't arrive to keep the control. And we lost too the detail, separation...it falls in quality.


----------



## maxwelled (Aug 14, 2018)

Slater said:


> Good to know! Sounds like the phb is redundant and/or a side grade for those that have a ZS5 and/or the ZS6.
> 
> I wish I had an Android phone so I could try that USB-C cable! KZ tally needs to consider coming out with a Lightning version.



Lightning will cost a lot more. Therefore, KZ wouldn’t be able to sell much nor make much profit since the cable itself will cost as much as their lower-mid ranged earphones by itself. Not to mention Apple is really anul* about products receiving their certified lightning connectors aka MFI certified connectors. It is supplied by them solely, though there are other ways to go about it but it’ll open up the company to lawsuits and it’s a headache dealing with Apple. Of course KZ can come out with uncertified ones but as soon as the next iOS update is out, it’ll be trashed.

It’s better to just get an ADV.Sound Accessport and call it a day, it’s a DAC + it can charge while listening to music and a bonus that it can be used for calls. End~

(Though rumors are spreading that iPhones will be switching over to USB C in the near future.)


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Good to know! Sounds like the phb is redundant and/or a side grade for those that have a ZS5 and/or the ZS6.
> 
> I wish I had an Android phone so I could try that USB-C cable! KZ tally needs to consider coming out with a Lightning version.



http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55713498.html

in his review, he said the same thing:
"Those who like the sound of ZS 6, including high frequencies in such a meaning, may not need to bother to purchase for the purpose of replacement. "

he does mention that if you want a more refined looking ZS6 (or at least the rare green color), it's quite good. That said, a friend is tempted by a possible sub-$600 Andromeda from taobao, despite already having the IT04, lol.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Zerohour88 said:


> http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55713498.html
> 
> in his review, he said the same thing:
> "Those who like the sound of ZS 6, including high frequencies in such a meaning, may not need to bother to purchase for the purpose of replacement. "
> ...



It's good for my review. it comforts me in my opinion . I'll review bqeys soon. I think it will be better and I'll can test work usb C cable.

Andromeda  one day I review it


----------



## thebigredpolos

There seems to be a new MaGaosi, the MGS-401.  4BA, and it looks like they took the blue/white swirl pattern from the BK50 pro for the shell.  https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...achable-MMCX-Cable-DJ/119089_32912483071.html


----------



## Otto Motor

TechnoidFR said:


> Ah ah I understand but the final of this track is really hard for drivers. I don't like slipknot, just this music, the end of this music. But with my zs6 it star clear, detailed with excellent separation. With phb the high lost tge dark high for garish sound. It's not sibilant but very..artificial ( like sender en900 ). For me the driver don't arrive to keep the control. And we lost too the detail, separation...it falls in quality.


The Slipknot thing was a joke independent of your judgement...a band called Half Man Half Biscuit made a song about them...which I performed on location.



Spoiler: half man half biscuit vatican broadside


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> The Slipknot thing was a joke independent of your judgement...a band called Half Man Half Biscuit made a song about them...which I performed on location.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: half man half biscuit vatican broadside




I wanted your song to continue


----------



## HungryPanda

Half Man Half Biscuit are a truly great band


----------



## crabdog

thebigredpolos said:


> There seems to be a new MaGaosi, the MGS-401.  4BA, and it looks like they took the blue/white swirl pattern from the BK50 pro for the shell.  https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...achable-MMCX-Cable-DJ/119089_32912483071.html


That looks really nice. Hope someone can give us impressions on the sound.


----------



## Otto Motor

I saw them at ABC Glasgow on Sauchihall last October....Half Man Half Biscuit I mean (not Slipknot). When recording that blasphemy in Rome at the main entrance to St. Paul's, I had to make sure not to be killed by some crazy catholics....that's why the singing sounds somewhat reluctant. 

Back to earphones. The PHB-023 surely feature quite an accessories package. I will take the advise of @TechnoidFR to heart and compare them to the KZ ZS6. My problem with the ZS6 is the 9K peak that is very unpleasant on my ears.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Otto Motor said:


> The Slipknot thing was a joke independent of your judgement...a band called Half Man Half Biscuit made a song about them...which I performed on location.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: half man half biscuit vatican broadside




Oh sorry, i'm french so hum...i don't really understand


----------



## TechnoidFR

Otto Motor said:


> I saw them at ABC Glasgow on Sauchihall last October....Half Man Half Biscuit I mean (not Slipknot). When recording that blasphemy in Rome at the main entrance to St. Paul's, I had to make sure not to be killed by some crazy catholics....that's why the singing sounds somewhat reluctant.
> 
> Back to earphones. The PHB-023 surely feature quite an accessories package. I will take the advise of @TechnoidFR to heart and compare them to the KZ ZS6. My problem with the ZS6 is the 9K peak that is very unpleasant on my ears.



Yes I understand but with the USB C Cable it's not the same problem. It's less sibilant, more air, more neutral, more detail. With my Pro 6 plus it's less good.


----------



## thebigredpolos

And another new release from TFZ, the T2 Galaxy. https://penonaudio.com/tfz-t2-galaxy.html. That gold/purple combo looks quite good, but they're really driving the configuration/form factor into the ground.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 14, 2018)

I have been listening all afternoon to three Andromeda lookalikes and the PHB-023 has the smoothest sound of all of them...and a bass that is tight and controlled but has a bit of silk added that makes it really addictive. First the 023 sounded somewhat unexciting - even boring - but they grew during a brain burn-in. Frequency response is as flat as a board from the sub bass right into the midrange.

I cannot confirm that the ZS6 is better at anything. It is similar sounding, lacks bass (texture) in comparison as well as the smooth mids and treble.

Nevertheless, if you own an Andromedaoid already, this one is redundant for you as it would be a side grade...they all are relatively similar sounding.

The PHB-023 is simply yet another really good sounding and crowd-pleasing new-generation <$50 hybrid that makes us appetite for the years to come. Nobody will be disappointed with them.



Spoiler: PHB-023 Annotated Frequency Response


----------



## SilverLodestar

Otto Motor said:


> I have been listening all afternoon to three Andromeda lookalikes and the PHB-023 has the smoothest sound of all of them...and a bass that is tight and controlled but has a bit of silk added that makes it really addictive. First the 023 sounded somewhat unexciting - even boring - but they grew during a brain burn-in. Frequency response is as flat as a board from the sub bass right into the midrange.
> 
> I cannot confirm that the ZS6 is better at anything. It is similar sounding, lacks bass (texture) in comparison as well as the smooth mids and treble.
> 
> ...


So much good stuff popping up in recent weeks! These look good, but there seems to be a dip between 500 and 1.5k Hz. Does this alter the midrange in any way?


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 14, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> So much good stuff popping up in recent weeks! These look good, but there seems to be a dip between 500 and 1.5k Hz. Does this alter the midrange in any way?


The rather gentle dip starts at 300-400 Hz and bottoms out at around 1 Hz. Well, since I have no comparison, I can only speculate: it thins out deeper voices a bit...but not too bad. On the good side, there is no excess energy at 500 Hz that muffles higher-frequency instruments.

A similar dip exists in the KZ ZS6 and TRN V80. No other Andromedaoid has fuller voices.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Otto Motor said:


> I have been listening all afternoon to three Andromeda lookalikes and the PHB-023 has the smoothest sound of all of them...and a bass that is tight and controlled but has a bit of silk added that makes it really addictive. First the 023 sounded somewhat unexciting - even boring - but they grew during a brain burn-in. Frequency response is as flat as a board from the sub bass right into the midrange.
> 
> I cannot confirm that the ZS6 is better at anything. It is similar sounding, lacks bass (texture) in comparison as well as the smooth mids and treble.
> 
> ...




What os your opinion compare tout zs6 ? In detaikd


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 14, 2018)

TechnoidFR said:


> What os your opinion compare tout zs6 ? In detaikd


Details coming in my review...the 023 sounds rounder and smoother with a more sophisticated bass and no pierce or sibilance (see the FR response curve I had posted earlier here).


----------



## TechnoidFR

Personally I prefer zs6

Better separation, better stereo, more air, more detail. I like this bright side but have sibilance. I am now used to this problem and music that is too bright is avoided. But the details brought by the zs6 are crazy. I tube them also very fun while being rather neutral

PHBs make me think much more about zs5. We have a very very close signature and an equivalent stereo. Even the details, from the less brilliant side, are very close. I really feel like these zs5 metal version. It's nice enough we must admit


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 14, 2018)

TechnoidFR said:


> Personally I prefer zs6
> 
> Better separation, better stereo, more air, more detail.




That's the treble peaks and the rolled-off sub bass (if it is real) ...but the treble peaks swindle a bit...

I reckon I will have to use my own test track, recorded in the Vatican...see earlier today.



Spoiler: KZ ZZ6 and PHB-023 FR graphs explained


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> That's the treble peaks and the rolled-off sub bass...but the treble peaks swindle a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: KZ ZZ6 and PHB-023 FR graphs explained



Were both of those graphs measured on the same equipment (not the same IEM, but rather the same FR rig)?


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 14, 2018)

Slater said:


> Were both of those graphs measured on the same equipment (not the same IEM, but rather the same FR rig)?


No, but they pretty much fit what I hear. The two curves serve as a _qualitative_ characterization of each earphone and no direct _quantitative_ comparison is intended...in fact, I never mentioned the word comparison in my previous post.

For the ZS6 you can find graphs by others that look rather similar and the treble peaks have been described _ad nauseam_.

The PHB-023 FR graph is the factory one that came in the manual. And Slipknot is not representative for testing an earphone. Check it out for yourself on youtube.


----------



## Makahl (Aug 14, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> That's the treble peaks and the rolled-off sub bass...but the treble peaks swindle a bit...
> 
> I reckon I will have to use my own test track, recorded in the Vatican...see earlier today.
> 
> ...



In your previous post comparing both models, the ZS6 had a tape on the nozzle (transpore?). So out of curiosity, are you comparing PHB with ZS6 stock or modded?


----------



## Otto Motor

Makahl said:


> In your previous post comparing both models, the ZS6 had a tape on the nozzle (transpore?). So out of curiosity, are you comparing PHB with ZS6 stock or modded?


Stock, of course!


----------



## sdja619

*I got a pair of KZ ED16 (Blue) *
*I also got the blue tooth module (KZ APTx) ... the seller suggested the angled pins (B). So I purchased those*
*Word of caution ... the angled pin mold restricts the pins from being fully inserted.*
*I had to file mine down to fit. *
*The stock tips (silicone?) do not fit in my ears. (Any suggestions on tips for ed16's?.*

*At first I was wondering if these IEMs need to be burned-in but Im more concerned about getting a good pair of replacement tips. Then I can judge the sound from there.*


----------



## superuser1

Is the KZ thread not functioning?


----------



## thejoker13

Here's my take on the Toneking T66s. I hope it can be of some help!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/20736


----------



## demo-to (Aug 15, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> Here's my take on the Toneking T66s. I hope it can be of some help!
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/20736


Thanks for that. I received these days the T88k as well the T4. Looks like the T88k and the T66s sound quite similar by taking your impressions as reference compared to what I hear with the T88k.
I am not totally sure about the bass quality of the T88k, yet but the overall detail level is the best I have heard of any IEM I owened. Warm and bold sounding and almost natural is how I hear the T88k, too. But I think, I would still prefer the Rose Mini6 considering the overall sound quality / tonality which suits better for my preferences. Waiting for the Hisenior B5+ and the Toneking TK2. Will probably write a post and compare these multi BA's: Toneking T4, TK2, T88k, Hisenior B5+, Rose Mini4


----------



## audionab

did anyone ever modded their bosshifi b3? 
also i am having a tip rolling issue i can't seem to find a proper pair of tips for b3


----------



## TechnoidFR

Otto Motor said:


> That's the treble peaks and the rolled-off sub bass (if it is real) ...but the treble peaks swindle a bit...
> 
> I reckon I will have to use my own test track, recorded in the Vatican...see earlier today.
> 
> ...




Oh thanks I understand better the impact of signature. Very interesting ! 
But for audiobudget it's raw ? What's difference with not raw?


----------



## Ruebezahl

I love the Havi B3 Pro1 and my KZ ED16. A IEM that would be something in between these two would be cool, I guess. Any suggestions? Changable cables would be a nice feature, price point at around 100-150€, less wouldn't be a problem  
Tried the KZ ZST and ATE, but both aren't what I'm looking for (without being bad, but in comparison to the others, they aren't that impressive...)


----------



## Otto Motor

TechnoidFR said:


> Oh thanks I understand better the impact of signature. Very interesting !
> But for audiobudget it's raw ? What's difference with not raw?


Raw means "not calibrated", which is first and foremost not to scale. The curve is not quantitatively accurate and only curves from the same rig should be compared - and only _qualitatively_. But even a raw curve gives you the _basic_ flavour of an earphone. For example, the treble peaks in the raw ZS6 curve also show in calibrated curves, albeit maybe in a _slightly_ different shape.

Here a good link of the audio spectrum: https://www.teachmeaudio.com/mixing/techniques/audio-spectrum/

And here you can generate the above mentioned frequencies on your computer: http://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/

The trick is to match your earphones with the frequencies of the sine generator, which constitutes a great learning experience.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Oh thanks for this Links ! Very interesting ! 

I understand why I love zs6

I'll use it for **** en900. Too artificial in high, not very depth but lots of details.
http://www.thephonograph.net/****-en900


----------



## thejoker13

demo-to said:


> Thanks for that. I received these days the T88k as well the T4. Looks like the T88k and the T66s sound quite similar by taking your impressions as reference compared to what I hear with the T88k.
> I am not totally sure about the bass quality of the T88k, yet but the overall detail level is the best I have heard of any IEM I owened. Warm and bold sounding and almost natural is how I hear the T88k, too. But I think, I would still prefer the Rose Mini6 considering the overall sound quality / tonality which suits better for my preferences. Waiting for the Hisenior B5+ and the Toneking TK2. Will probably write a post and compare these multi BA's: Toneking T4, TK2, T88k, Hisenior B5+, Rose Mini4


I am very anxious to read your thoughts on all of your BA iem's. It seems like we have similar tastes, haha. I have been very curious about the mini6, TK2 and all of Hisenior models from 5 above. I also am very much considering picking up the T88k, but am thinking they maybe redundant with me owning the t66s.


----------



## AudioNoob

If anybody missed the boat on tinaudio t2, I have one for sale, practically unused with an extra MMCX inline-mic cable in matching silver. I'm just offering it here at cost so that somebody can have it without waiting. Looking to get back 40, give or take a couple bucks after shipping. They've been played an hour at most.


----------



## SilverLodestar

I nearly just had a heart attack; I thought Tin Audio finally released their new T2 Pro or T3, but I was wrong. Are these a different color, or is it something with the lighting in the pictures? I’m a bit confused right now... http://s.aliexpress.com/uIfyENZZ


----------



## TechnoidFR (Aug 16, 2018)

You juste have heart attack for nothing. It's a new colour. It's explicit " Tin audio t2"

Go mcdo you're sure to know why you'll have heart attack


----------



## demo-to

thejoker13 said:


> I am very anxious to read your thoughts on all of your BA iem's. It seems like we have similar tastes, haha. I have been very curious about the mini6, TK2 and all of Hisenior models from 5 above. I also am very much considering picking up the T88k, but am thinking they maybe redundant with me owning the t66s.


Yeah, it seems so our tastes match quite a bit 
Well, actually all of my current search is to find something equal to the Rose Mini6 - I like their sound / tonality so much.

That is why I am going to sort out the Toneking T4 and T88K again. This is what I figured out yesterday after a comparision session to my Rose Mini4.

This is how I hear the T88K, T4, Mini4, Mini6:

The T88K is in the end a little too big and bold and bassy for my taste although on the other side I like the rounded and refined notes. It of course wins over the Mini4 and T4 in terms of refinement and it is more natural (especially voices and cymbals), too. And it is indeed very musical.

The T4 on the other hand is - like you describe in your reviews - the more reference sounding IEM. I really like the accurate and well hitting bass on it. Sub and mid bass are balanced out very well. But the overall balance and tonality is nice, too. I think it has no really faults. Compared to the T88K it is less refined, little more grainy and a little less natural.

In comparision with the Mini4 the T4 is not so far away. In the bass section is the T4 just a nose length better than the Mini4 - but the difference is very small.
The Mini4 has the more forward mid section which I very like. I do not really know whether the Mini line offers generally a mid centric tonality or if this is just truly balanced within the three sections bass, mids, highs, but I really enjoy the intimate and forward voices right into my face. With the T4 voices are more in distance in comparision but I would rate it still very balanced. The highs with both T4 and Mini4 are just right - not peaky, non fatiguing. Still the T88K is the more refined over the other two also in the highs but a bit leaner in this section. T4 and Mini4 provide plenty of details in all categories still beeing a  step behind the T88K. The Mini4 is a small step less grainy overall than the T4.
Stage with the T4 is the more balanced while the Mini4 appears wide but close (intimate).

In conclusion the Mini4 is the closest to the Mini6 which I am aiming at. The Mini6 is still (much) better than the Mini4 in terms of micro details, refinement, end to end extension, is the more natural of both, because it has the slightly darker (bolder) tonality. Oh man - just thinking over how good the Mini6 were - I just miss them the more.
But for now the Mini4 is my preferred IEM while beeing on they way to find a Mini6 replacement.

I am quite curious how the TK2 scales because Hungrypanda stated somewhere that this comes close to the Mini6 which he also likes and owns.


----------



## Hercules40k

Guys, could anyone provide me with the frequency response graph for TFZ Ex5? I looked for it all over the reviews and on the net but couldn't find one. 
Thanks is advance.


----------



## lior777

what the best i can buy until 100$ for airplane and travel? (no must bluethooth)


----------



## dontcallmejan

After taking a break from personal audio, I bought a Tin Audio T2, which I really love.
Now, is there an iem in the 150-200 usd mark that has the same sound signature? Could bit a bit warmer, but not brighter. Looking forward to the Shozy Neo too, the 3BA one.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## chinmie

dontcallmejan said:


> After taking a break from personal audio, I bought a Tin Audio T2, which I really love.
> Now, is there an iem in the 150-200 usd mark that has the same sound signature? Could bit a bit warmer, but not brighter. Looking forward to the Shozy Neo too, the 3BA one.
> Thanks a lot.



Moondrop Kanas have similar signature


----------



## Otto Motor

Does anybody know the difference between the BQEYZ K*C*2 and the BQEYZ K2? Both cost the same, have 2+2 drivers, but look different.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> Does anybody know the difference between the BQEYZ K*C*2 and the BQEYZ K2? Both cost the same, have 2+2 drivers, but look different.


Saw that today. I do hope they have a different sound because physically it looks identical to the K2 but with a slight variation on the faceplates.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Normally NiceHCK will send me a product


----------



## Emelya

Otto Motor said:


> Does anybody know the difference between the BQEYZ K*C*2 and the BQEYZ K2? Both cost the same, have 2+2 drivers, but look different.


I think that the difference is 2 BA drivers (K2) vs 1 dual (KC2). According to the images, the KC2 has only 1 sound outlet.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 16, 2018)

Emelya said:


> I think that the difference is 2 BA drivers (K2) vs 1 dual (KC2). According to the images, the KC2 has only 1 sound outlet.


The difference between the two appears to be cosmetic only.


----------



## Emelya (Aug 16, 2018)

.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 16, 2018)

!


----------



## dontcallmejan

chinmie said:


> Moondrop Kanas have similar signature


The Pro or nonpro version? Saw that they have two different freq responses but can't understand Chinese.


----------



## jant71

Not banned but he does need to to spell English words better


----------



## Makahl (Aug 16, 2018)

dontcallmejan said:


> The Pro or nonpro version? Saw that they have two different freq responses but can't understand Chinese.



He said early on this thread his Kanas is the non-pro version with Pro cable, since it sounded better to him. Search for "Kanas" within this thread and I think you'll find this post.

I'm curious how this cable can change the sound since it's DD and probably has flat impedance curve, but... I don't want to talk about cables anyway. 

Btw, I'm waiting for the Pro version land in my country, I've bought one after reading this review http://headflux.de/moondrop-kanas-pro-edition/ - If it's more enjoyable than ER4-XR and StageDriver 2 that's something to really get excited.


----------



## Slater (Aug 16, 2018)

Emelya said:


> I think that the difference is 2 BA drivers (K2) vs 1 dual (KC2). According to the images, the KC2 has only 1 sound outlet.



My K2 have the dual BA with 1 sound outlet (and the copper nozzle with resistor filter). The K2 on the bisonicr (Japanese review) website also has the dual BA with 1 sound outlet (and the copper nozzle with resistor filter).

I know the "exploded diagram" photos of the K2 show 2 separate BA drivers, but I have yet to see an actual K2 with that setup. The ones I've seen have the dual BA (with 1 sound outlet). It's possible that the diagrams with the 2 separate BA drivers are just early renderings, and the design was changed for the final production?

There must be some other reason to explain the K2 vs KC2. The vent holes look the same too.

Maybe the difference is just cosmetic? Or maybe the KC2 designation is for BQEYZ to sell the K2 under other private label brand names (ie *BQEYZ K2* = *BlahBlah Audio K2C*).


----------



## chinmie

dontcallmejan said:


> The Pro or nonpro version? Saw that they have two different freq responses but can't understand Chinese.



the non pro version has more bass and more punch, while the pro version is more relaxed and smoother. i personally settled for the non pro version, but using the pro version's cable.


----------



## chinmie

Makahl said:


> He said early on this thread his Kanas is the non-pro version with Pro cable, since it sounded better to him. Search for "Kanas" within this thread and I think you'll find this post.
> 
> I'm curious how this cable can change the sound since it's DD and probably has flat impedance curve, but... I don't want to talk about cables anyway.
> 
> Btw, I'm waiting for the Pro version land in my country, I've bought one after reading this review http://headflux.de/moondrop-kanas-pro-edition/ - If it's more enjoyable than ER4-XR and StageDriver 2 that's something to really get excited.



i don't usually bother with cables too, but in this particular instance, it clearly does make a difference, and when i stated this to my friend (who also had the chance to try this} he also said that he came to the same conclusion. going back using the silver cable choked the sound, and i guarantee you can hear the difference. 

so to simplify, with the same cables, both the kanas will have the same sound quality, so the deciding factor will only be sound preference (more attack or relaxed)


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Maybe the difference is just cosmetic?


Yep, I'd say the faceplate...


----------



## Otto Motor

PHB EM-023 review now online incl. coupon code.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> PHB EM-023 review now online incl. coupon code.



Nice review.

I think you’re going to like the K2!


----------



## lior777 (Aug 17, 2018)

just got the kz ed16... very good and clear i can hear any guitar,  drum... very bright , i prefer more warm but for 17$ very nice.


----------



## Atlas77 (Aug 17, 2018)

Anyone interested in giving me a hand with some budget recommendations? My Vsonic GR07's are cracked and I'd like to grab something cheap that I can take mobile while keeping them at home. I've been out of the headphone game for a while so the new options are a bit overwhelming.

Just looking for: Good isolation, solid build quality, ease of insertion/sealing (I'd prefer them not to be over the ear even though I usually prefer it), and I'd like volume control/a mic (but may be able to do without it). I like more neutral/detailed sound, but for cheap bus in-ears it's not a make or break requirement.

I was suggested the Tin Audio T2 which piqued my interest but are slightly over-budget. If this isn't the right place, is there anywhere else that's good to ask this? This new layout is driving me bonkers.

edit: EINSEAR T2 seems like a solid option.


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Earphones-...F8&qid=1534524113&sr=8-1&keywords=Artiste+DC1


----------



## Wiljen

Atlas77 said:


> Anyone interested in giving me a hand with some budget recommendations? My Vsonic GR07's are cracked and I'd like to grab something cheap that I can take mobile while keeping them at home. I've been out of the headphone game for a while so the new options are a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Just looking for: Good isolation, solid build quality, ease of insertion/sealing (I'd prefer them not to be over the ear even though I usually prefer it), and I'd like volume control/a mic (but may be able to do without it). I like more neutral/detailed sound, but for cheap bus in-ears it's not a make or break requirement.
> 
> ...



If the Tin audio is over budget at $39, I'd say maybe the Kz ES4 or Zsa that can be found occasionally for $10-$15 are probably best bets.


----------



## Slater (Aug 17, 2018)

Atlas77 said:


> Anyone interested in giving me a hand with some budget recommendations? My Vsonic GR07's are cracked and I'd like to grab something cheap that I can take mobile while keeping them at home. I've been out of the headphone game for a while so the new options are a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Just looking for: Good isolation, solid build quality, ease of insertion/sealing (I'd prefer them not to be over the ear even though I usually prefer it), and I'd like volume control/a mic (but may be able to do without it). I like more neutral/detailed sound, but for cheap bus in-ears it's not a make or break requirement.
> 
> ...



If you can wait for the 11.11 sale, the Tin Audio T2 always drops much lower in price. It would be worth waiting for.

I’m sure a few drops of epoxy will hold the GR07 together long enough to make it to the 11.11 sale.

On a related note, Vsonis stuff just doesn’t last. It sounds great, but for the price you pay it is built like crap and literally falls apart in a year or less.


----------



## Atlas77

Slater said:


> If you can wait for the 11.11 sale, the Tin Audio T2 always drops much lower in price. It would be worth waiting for.
> 
> I’m sure a few drops of epoxy will hold the GR07 together long enough to make it to the 11.11 sale.
> 
> On a related note, Vsonis stuff just doesn’t last. It sounds great, but for the price you pay it is built like crap and literally falls apart in a year or less.



I've read there's a coupon that brings down the price too, so I may be able to purchase before the sale. I've just gone and glued the cracks right now. It's partly my fault for bringing them around everywhere in the soft pouch they provide with them, in retrospect I should've gotten a hard case for my use. But, the swivel breaking was always a concern for me, even before I purchased them it was the only thing that held me back and one side is completely loose now. As for my options, I've been mulling over some more "classic brands", i.e. Sony/Phillips/Panasonic/MEE/Etymotic/RHA, you get the idea. I've just been wondering how they stack up to the favourites in these threads like the T2. I did have some original TTPODs back in the day and I was kind of underwhelmed with their quality, but I'm sure it's a different game now.


----------



## Lurk650

Old FOTM but I dropped my price significantly if anybody wants it. HK6, $110 shipped

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nicehck-hk6-chifi-6ba.883285/


----------



## loomisjohnson

Lurk650 said:


> Old FOTM but I dropped my price significantly if anybody wants it. HK6, $110 shipped
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nicehck-hk6-chifi-6ba.883285/


helluva deal--


----------



## bizzazz

The Einsear T2 are a solid option for about $11 on Aliexpress.  Even though my other chifi iem's sound better, I find myself reaching for the Einsears a lot of times.  They sound good no matter how they're inserted and aren't as dependent on a good seal as some of my other iem's.



Atlas77 said:


> Anyone interested in giving me a hand with some budget recommendations? My Vsonic GR07's are cracked and I'd like to grab something cheap that I can take mobile while keeping them at home. I've been out of the headphone game for a while so the new options are a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Just looking for: Good isolation, solid build quality, ease of insertion/sealing (I'd prefer them not to be over the ear even though I usually prefer it), and I'd like volume control/a mic (but may be able to do without it). I like more neutral/detailed sound, but for cheap bus in-ears it's not a make or break requirement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurk650

Lurk650 said:


> Old FOTM but I dropped my price significantly if anybody wants it. HK6, $110 shipped
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nicehck-hk6-chifi-6ba.883285/


SOLD

Still got my M3s for sale as well for $200


----------



## TechnoidFR

I listen again and again teh PHB EM-023. When i compare with zs6 + usb c cable et GT600s i listen something of strange in high. I have the impression that is little artificial. Like if the BA is artificially boosted for more high. I had same impression with **** en900 which is very clear, very too artificial
@Otto Motor have this impression ?


----------



## Otto Motor

TechnoidFR said:


> I listen again and again teh PHB EM-023. When i compare with zs6 + usb c cable et GT600s i listen something of strange in high. I have the impression that is little artificial. Like if the BA is artificially boosted for more high. I had same impression with **** en900 which is very clear, very too artificial
> @Otto Motor have this impression ?


Not at all. Maybe it is a source thing?


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 18, 2018)

*ON STUBBORN MMCX CABLES*

We had this discussion a while ago, MMCX cables stuck on earpieces, loose contacts etc.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1048#post-14270438

@HungryPanda recommended this tool: I used it like a cap lift, and it worked like a charme...stubborn cable easily popped off by slight prying.

P.S. Tool is supported by the US Dentists' Association


----------



## HungryPanda

Otto Motor said:


> *ON STUBBORN MMCX CABLES*
> 
> We had this discussion a while ago, MMCX cables stuck on earpieces, loose contacts etc.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1048#post-14270438
> ...


 Also handy for car and motorbike fuses/crimps and other uses


----------



## TechnoidFR

Otto Motor said:


> Not at all. Maybe it is a source thing?



Pro 6 plus and lg G7
Ess9018k2m and 9218k2m ( don't know the difference, same quality )


----------



## randomnin

Otto Motor said:


> *ON STUBBORN MMCX CABLES*
> 
> We had this discussion a while ago, MMCX cables stuck on earpieces, loose contacts etc.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1048#post-14270438
> ...


That doesn't solve bent pins and poor connection making one side quieter, sadly


----------



## vickie2006

I looking for 100$ in ear,
Still didn't decide if IBASSO IT01 - is the best option.
So I spend time on penon audio and found this gem, and it looks like it can compete for the it01 quite well.
TFZ King 2 generation in ear:











*if someone has any information about it - I will more than happy to hear it.*


----------



## Slater

vickie2006 said:


> I looking for 100$ in ear,
> Still didn't decide if IBASSO IT01 - is the best option.
> So I spend time on penon audio and found this gem, and it looks like it can compete for the it01 quite well.
> TFZ King 2 generation in ear:
> ...



These guys churn out more IEMs than KZ lol


----------



## vickie2006

Slater said:


> These guys churn out more IEMs than KZ lol


That true


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 19, 2018)

For those in the UK who are interested in the  HIFI WALKER A1 with or without the mod that @Otto Motor  discussed in previous pages in this thread,  there is currently a lightning deal on Amazon UK.

£25 until around 10pm tonight.  The regular price has been £50 for the  past couple of weeks.  I got mine around two weeks ago for £20 but have no idea if it will go that low again.  Pricing is always a game with amazon.  I have not yet modded mine as I have actually been happy with the stock sound.  At some point I will try the transpore or micropore tape mod (for lessening the treble). Easy to remove the tape if I don't like it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HIFI-WALKE...smid=A2O129639FFC8U&psc=1&smid=A2O129639FFC8U


----------



## SuperLuigi

So whats everyone move for "late" aliexpress orders.  I had my headphones shipped out via aliexpress shipping which takes 15-30 days.  Using this, the quickest i've gotten something is 12 days(blew my mind), and the longest is like 24 days.  I have an item coming on 60 days(aliexpress shipping) so i will have to request the seller to increase the guarantee.  But when do you decide to cut it off and say the package is lost?  Mine's been in a facility in Vancouver since July 10th.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 20, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> So whats everyone move for "late" aliexpress orders.  I had my headphones shipped out via aliexpress shipping which takes 15-30 days.  Using this, the quickest i've gotten something is 12 days(blew my mind), and the longest is like 24 days.  I have an item coming on 60 days(aliexpress shipping) so i will have to request the seller to increase the guarantee.  But when do you decide to cut it off and say the package is lost?  Mine's been in a facility in Vancouver since July 10th.


Depends on the shipping method. I still have a 16th May item outstanding (China Post Registered)...which took up to 163 days to Calgary in the past....159 of which within Canada. None of my 80 or so aliexpress shipments has ever been lost.

In the end, everything eventually arrives.



Spoiler: China Post Shipping stats


----------



## SuperLuigi

Otto Motor said:


> Depends on the shipping method. I still have a 16th May item outstanding (China Post Registered)...which took up to 163 days to Calgary in the past....159 of which within Canada. None of my 80 or so aliexpress shipments has ever been lost.
> 
> In the end, everything eventually arrives.
> 
> ...




Lol those are quite the ranges in time you've experienced  

None of those show "aliexpress standard shipping." I'm surprised you don't use it. I've had amazing turn around times to Calgary.

I ordered something July 28th and it arrived on Aug 13th.


----------



## Otto Motor

SuperLuigi said:


> Lol those are quite the ranges in time you've experienced
> 
> None of those show "aliexpress standard shipping." I'm surprised you don't use it. I've had amazing turn around times to Calgary.
> 
> I ordered something July 28th and it arrived on Aug 13th.


I have all my shipping dates...aliexpress standard shipping last year was Singapore post...a disaster within Canada. Now it is expedited parcel...



Spoiler: Aliexpress Standard Shipping Stats to Calgary


----------



## Slater (Aug 20, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> So whats everyone move for "late" aliexpress orders.  I had my headphones shipped out via aliexpress shipping which takes 15-30 days.  Using this, the quickest i've gotten something is 12 days(blew my mind), and the longest is like 24 days.  I have an item coming on 60 days(aliexpress shipping) so i will have to request the seller to increase the guarantee.  But when do you decide to cut it off and say the package is lost?  Mine's been in a facility in Vancouver since July 10th.



The problem isn’t Aliexpress or the seller, it’s the Canadian postal service:



And yes, that’s Otto the TV star in the news story!


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> Ok, I’ll skip the moondrop then.
> 
> Basically, I have a $10 credit because of a QC issue with my MEMT T5. I need to order something to use the credit.
> 
> ...



Old message and sorry for the necroquote
Did you buy the zsa?


----------



## TechnoidFR

Just receive as10 and very good first impression


----------



## Slater

nxnje said:


> Old message and sorry for the necroquote
> Did you buy the zsa?



No, I used my credit on the BQEYZ K2.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> The problem isn’t Aliexpress or the seller, it’s the Canadian postal service:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that’s Otto the TV star in the news story!



And what has Canada Post done to improve the situation of their up to 150-day holdup? Absolutely nothing. What did aliexpress do? They changed their "standard shipping" from Singapore Post to expedited shipping...which made shipping times by up to 10 times faster. And what did Canada Post really do? Beating at Royal Mail...recently 44 days for a shipment from the UK (as gearbest offers Royal Mail shipping...stuff goes in containers to be UK and is shipped out individually from there).


----------



## loomisjohnson (Aug 20, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> And what has Canada Post done to improve the situation of their up to 150-day holdup? Absolutely nothing. What did aliexpress do? They changed their "standard shipping" from Singapore Post to expedited shipping...which made shipping times by up to 10 times faster. And what did Canada Post really do? Beating at Royal Mail...recently 44 days for a shipment from the UK (as gearbest offers Royal Mail shipping...stuff goes in containers to be UK and is shipped out individually from there).


your post office may suck, but at least you haven't descended into orwellian chaos. consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## Otto Motor

Orwellian chaos in my earphone box, though. The BQEYZ KC2 just in (these are not the BQEYZ K2, although they are probably the same with some cosmetic differences). Two things strike me sonically: extreme clarity and a good three-dimensionality (space and depth). The clarity works particularly well when listening at low volumes. And nothing obviously annoying such as pierces, sibilance...nice matte metal housings...with magnetic attraction between the earpieces.



Spoiler: More pictures


----------



## TechnoidFR

Oh really cool !
What is bad?


----------



## Otto Motor

TechnoidFR said:


> Oh really cool !
> What is bad?


Nothing so far. A good listen...


----------



## TechnoidFR

Oh good, I'll go order this now !

Me I use as10. The bass is very different, very particular and detailed. I don't know where I see the comparison with zsa and other. 
Less bright than zs6 but more natural


----------



## smith

Otto Motor said:


> Nothing so far. A good listen...


What is the bass like ?


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 20, 2018)

smith said:


> What is the bass like ?


Well extended, focused and NOT overpowering...more on the smooth side but not muddy and also not smudging into the midrange. The tonality is generally on the smooth side...it is all from the same mould...or "balanced" or "homogeneous" as they say...

Clarity, sense of space and smoothness, which characterize this earphone, work best at low volumes. At higher volumes the BQEYZ KC2 could be a bit more engaging and dynamic.

In summary, this is not for bassheads or Slipknot fans...works best for laid-back listening of classical and jazz...more complex music that profits from a good separation.


----------



## Slater (Aug 20, 2018)

TechnoidFR said:


> What is bad?



MJ is Bad, that's who. Hee heeee Shamone!





And no, the BQEYZ K2 is not bad. It's got a nice smooooth sound! Like a smooth criminal (man I can't stop with the puns lol).


----------



## Otto Motor

On sale right now!



Spoiler: Coupon



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BQE...803.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4a474c4d4YGgEd


----------



## ShakyJake

Otto Motor said:


> On sale right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks. How does this BQEYZ KC2 compare to your Tinaudio T2?


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 20, 2018)

The BQ is warmer and smoother, the T2 is more neutral and analytical sounding.


----------



## audionab

I need suggestions for sub 50$ iem since i completely killed one of my iems while modding
it should be v shaped sound signature with really smooth presentation(important) 
detachable cable is preferred 
i want to feel those bass guitars rather than listen to it
i am willing to increase my budget a little bit


----------



## Slater

audionab said:


> I need suggestions for sub 50$ iem since i completely killed one of my iems while modding
> it should be v shaped sound signature with really smooth presentation(important)
> detachable cable is preferred
> i want to feel those bass guitars rather than listen to it
> i am willing to increase my budget a little bit



Wow there’s so many IEMs that would fit that bill.

BQEYZ K2C is as smooth as butter, quality build, super comfy, and right in your price range.

There are others too.


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> Wow there’s so many IEMs that would fit that bill.
> 
> BQEYZ K2C is as smooth as butter, quality build, super comfy, and right in your price range.
> 
> There are others too.


If the K2C is anything like the K2 it's only mildly V-shaped. I think he's looking for something with MOAR BASS


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> If the K2C is anything like the K2 it's only mildly V-shaped. I think he's looking for something with MOAR BASS



Gotcha; like basshead signature.

Drop the bass!


----------



## Lurk650

UiiSii CM5..if you want DAT BASS. It's seriously like a subwoofer in your ear. $15 Graphene Driver. What more do you want, you can buy 3 of them for $50 lol


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> UiiSii CM5..if you want DAT BASS. It's seriously like a subwoofer in your ear. $15 Graphene Driver. What more do you want, you can buy 3 of them for $50 lol



Especially with KZ Starlines instead of the stock tips!


----------



## mbwilson111

Lurk650 said:


> UiiSii CM5..if you want DAT BASS. It's seriously like a subwoofer in your ear. $15 Graphene Driver. What more do you want, you can buy 3 of them for $50 lol





Slater said:


> Especially with KZ Starlines instead of the stock tips!



CM5 seems to be unavailable now in the UK.


----------



## Slater (Aug 21, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> CM5 seems to be unavailable now in the UK.



I think they stopped making it. They got really hard to find on Aliexpress too. No clue if they’re still on USA Amazon, but it was a classic for sure.

I wonder if anyone ever got the small size, and how it compared to the regular one?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 21, 2018)

Slater said:


> I wonder if anyone ever got the small size, and how it compared to the regular one?



I think that small size was designed for asian women because of the colors and because the normal size is not large at all compared to many of similar style.

still available on amazon.com ... for now...

https://www.amazon.com/Earphones-Ui...TF8&qid=1534878321&sr=8-1&keywords=uiisii+cm5

less than I paid when I got mine over a year ago.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I think that small size was designed for asian women because of the colors and because the normal size is not large at all compared to many of similar style.
> 
> still available on amazon.com ... for now...
> 
> ...



Nice!

That’s half the price of Aliexpress, and there’s only 2 sellers that still even have them.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 21, 2018)

Slater said:


> Nice!
> 
> That’s half the price of Aliexpress, and there’s only 2 sellers that still even have them.


Ok ok...I ordered them...and in RED...shipping to Canada extra minus $10.80 in coupons/gift-card balance made it $13.12.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Ok ok...I ordered them...and in RED...shipping to Canada extra minus $10.80 in coupons/gift-card balance made it $13.12.



Red sounds the best out of all the colors. Good choice.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Ok ok...I ordered them...and in RED...shipping to Canada extra minus $10.80 in coupons/gift-card balance made it $13.12.



For some reason I thought you already had them.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> For some reason I thought you already had them.


Too expensive in Canada. But a recent cross-border shipment of another amazon.com earphone @ $56 contained *50 erasers* instead...I negotiated a $10 voucher from them (on top of the purchase price).


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Too expensive in Canada. But a recent cross-border shipment of another amazon.com earphone @ $56 contained *50 erasers* instead...I negotiated a $10 voucher from them (on top of the purchase price).



How weird.  Did you ever get the correct earphone?  Did you get to keep the erasers?


----------



## Slater (Aug 21, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Too expensive in Canada. But a recent cross-border shipment of another amazon.com earphone @ $56 contained *50 erasers* instead...I negotiated a $10 voucher from them (on top of the purchase price).



What are you going to do with the 50 erasers?

Maybe you could use them as earplugs. Or maybe mount drivers in the end and make IEMs out of them. I’ve seen IEMs made out of bullet casings, which is a similar idea.

BTW, Pentel polymer erasers are awesome. It’s the only kind my daughter will use (the rectangular hunks). I grew up on the “pinkie” erasers (which she refuses to use). The white polymer ones are definitely far superior.


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> Especially with KZ Starlines instead of the stock tips!



Oh yeah stock tips are terrible. 

I had the Red then traded it for the Sound Adv S2000. Then I bought the Blue one just because I missed that bass. When I had the Red and I had my Schitt Magni 3 I connected them and those they took all the power without distorting louder than I could take for more than a minute. I still haven't got a higher priced graphene IEM. These suit me at my bedside for quick listening when I want some bass. Otherwise I pretty much always grab my TK 9T


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 21, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> How weird.  Did you ever get the correct earphone?  Did you get to keep the erasers?


amazon.com told me they could not re-send the item and that I'd get a credit on my visa in USD. I replied that I didn't want to make a loss on the exchange. After escalating this two instances up, they finally realized that the easiest way of getting the earphone was issuing a gift card to be used to re-purchase it. I was told to keep the erasers but don't know what to use them for. I typically use German Staedtler Noris erasers..but don't even know where those are.



Spoiler: German Eraser


----------



## Lurk650

CM5 are still on UK Ebay, just looked


----------



## Emelya

Slater said:


> My K2 have the dual BA with 1 sound outlet (and the copper nozzle with resistor filter). The K2 on the bisonicr (Japanese review) website also has the dual BA with 1 sound outlet (and the copper nozzle with resistor filter).
> 
> I know the "exploded diagram" photos of the K2 show 2 separate BA drivers, but I have yet to see an actual K2 with that setup. The ones I've seen have the dual BA (with 1 sound outlet). It's possible that the diagrams with the 2 separate BA drivers are just early renderings, and the design was changed for the final production?
> 
> ...


Speaking honestly, I thought that there were 3 members in BQEYZ K2 family: K2 (2 BA & 2 outlets), KB2 (2BA, 1 outlet, the same faceplate) and KC2 (different faceplate). But I was wrong. I received the message from BQEYZ tech support with explanation of the K2 and KC2 difference. The message is: "K2 and KC2 have the same specification, different faceplate and *sound tuning*. K2 is suitable for DJ pop style songs, and KC2 is suitable for classical electronic ACG style songs." They also sent me this table:


----------



## Slater

Emelya said:


> Speaking honestly, I thought that there were 3 members in BQEYZ K2 family: K2 (2 BA & 2 outlets), KB2 (2BA, 1 outlet, the same faceplate) and KC2 (different faceplate). But I was wrong. I received the message from BQEYZ tech support with explanation of the K2 and KC2 difference. The message is: "K2 and KC2 have the same specification, different faceplate and *sound tuning*. K2 is suitable for DJ pop style songs, and KC2 is suitable for classical electronic ACG style songs." They also sent me this table:



Awesome info! Thanks a bunch!

That explains why my K2 sounds the way it does. I knew I wasn’t going crazy, when I’ve read a few descriptions of the KC2.

They really should not have named the K2 and KC2 so close though, when they have different tuning. It only creates confusion.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 21, 2018)

Slater said:


> Awesome info! Thanks a bunch!
> 
> That explains why my K2 sounds the way it does. I knew I wasn’t going crazy, when I’ve read a few descriptions of the KC2.
> 
> They really should not have named the K2 and KC2 so close though, when they have different tuning. It only creates confusion.


Hurrah...I got the tuning I wanted!

I had written:
"_...Clarity, sense of space and smoothness, which characterize this earphone, work best at low volumes. At higher volumes the BQEYZ KC2 could be a bit more engaging and dynamic.

In summary, this is not for bassheads or Slipknot fans...works best for laid-back listening of classical and jazz...more complex music that profits from a good separation..."
_
@Slater, they should not have named their company BQEYZ, a non-name that doesn't stick in anybody's brain and also creates confusion...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Hurrah...I got the tuning I wanted!
> 
> I had written:
> "_...Clarity, sense of space and smoothness, which characterize this earphone, work best at low volumes. At higher volumes the BQEYZ KC2 could be a bit more engaging and dynamic.
> ...



They came up with something worse than BGVP. Poor souls...


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> @Slater, they should not have named their company BQEYZ, a non-name that doesn't stick in anybody's brain and also creates confusion...





B9Scrambler said:


> They came up with something worse than BGVP. Poor souls...



Haha so true. Too often these names crack me up!


----------



## audionab

crabdog said:


> If the K2C is anything like the K2 it's only mildly V-shaped. I think he's looking for something with MOAR BASS


not necessarily moar bass but more like zero harshness smooth presentation without loss of details


----------



## Lurk650

audionab said:


> not necessarily moar bass but more like zero harshness smooth presentation without loss of details


ToneKing Nine Tail


----------



## audionab

Lurk650 said:


> ToneKing Nine Tail


thats a 100$ iem way out of my budget


----------



## crabdog

audionab said:


> not necessarily moar bass but more like zero harshness smooth presentation without loss of details


Well, in that case, @Slater probably had the right idea. I haven't heard the KC2 but the BQEYZ K2 is butter smooth.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 22, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Well, in that case, @Slater probably had the right idea. I haven't heard the KC2 but the BQEYZ K2 is butter smooth.


The KC2 does not have the greatest sub bass extension and not the most powerful however very controlled bass. It has a warm and relatively lean sound with essentially no recessed mids...and it is very smooth. I like this signature. It is the non-neutral equivalent to the T2. The TRN V80 has much more bass.


----------



## Lurk650

audionab said:


> thats a 100$ iem way out of my budget


Some things are worth saving up for


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 23, 2018)

Spot the difference in frequency response between the BQEYZ K2 and the BQEYZ KC2. Data from BQEYZ. Thanks to @Emelya for establishing the contact. Overlays scribbled in powerpoint.

CAUTION: this K2 FR curve does not match the one on primeaudio.org ...this probably reflects different couplers used.

The bass and sub bass I hear in the KC2 is muuuuch less prominent than the one of the TRN V80 and PHB EM-023.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> Spot the difference in frequency response between the BQEYZ K2 and the BQEYZ KC2. Data from BQEYZ. Thanks to @Emelya for establishing the contact. Overlays scribbled in powerpoint.
> 
> CAUTION: this K2 FR curve does not match the one on primeaudio.org ...this probably reflects different couplers used.
> 
> The bass and sub bass I hear in the KC2 is muuuuch less prominent than the one of the TRN V80 and PHB EM-023.


I can't wait to see and hear their upcoming 5 driver model (2DD+3BA). Hope they keep improving the sound and not just getting caught up in the 2nd wave (Chifi) driver wars!


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> I can't wait to see and hear their upcoming 5 driver model (2DD+3BA). Hope they keep improving the sound and not just getting caught up in the 2nd wave (Chifi) driver wars!



BQEYZ is definitely a company to watch. I am very impressed at the features, design, build quality, and overall value to performance ratio of their IEMs so far.

For a new company that came out of nowhere, that’s pretty awesome.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 23, 2018)

Slater said:


> BQEYZ is definitely a company to watch. I am very impressed at the features, design, build quality, and overall value to performance ratio of their IEMs so far.
> 
> For a new company that came out of nowhere, that’s pretty awesome.


They claim they have been around and made earphones for 20 years...maybe under a different name. What distinguishes them from their competition is that they don't rip off design. The housings of the KC2/K2 are ergonomically great (rounded corners) and they even feel well between your fingers.

The KC2 have an interesting bass/sub bass as it is so controlled that most people may think it is too weak...and they will find two vents to tape off. But the closest analog are my references earphone, the UE900S. A very fine bass indeed.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> The KC2 does not have the greatest sub bass extension and not the most powerful however very controlled bass. It has a warm and relatively lean sound with essentially no recessed mids...and it is very smooth. I like this signature. It is the non-neutral equivalent to the T2. The TRN V80 has much more bass.


otto, am i to assume that the k2 has more bass than the kc2? do you rate these bqeyz higher than the trn? well? inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## SilverLodestar

The BQEYZ K2 are just about my second favorite IEMs right now. I find the bass (specifically mid-bass) to be a bit too strong though. Would the KC2 have a noticeably less amount of bass? Or are they pretty much the same thing?


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 23, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> otto, am i to assume that the k2 has more bass than the kc2? do you rate these bqeyz higher than the trn? well? inquiring minds want to know....


I am presently working on this. Quite frankly, there is not much between them in terms of mids, treble, separation, layering etc. The biggest difference is the bass/sub bass: the KC2's is very focused and tuned down and towards the UE900S - and the V80's is stronger and more textured.

And because the KC2's bass is so controlled, the overall presentation appears relatively lean (but still warm)...which adds clarity...and which makes it a great listen even at low volumes.

Where one has to give BQEYZ credit is that they designed their earpieces themselves...which look and feel great. When you take the TRN's ripoff artistry into consideration, the BQEYZ deserve to be rated higher. Sound wise, it is a matter of taste..."audiophiles" would lean more toward the sleaker bass but most Head-Fiers would prefer the stronger bass.

Now when you add a component of subjectivity based on the idea of listening with eyes and fingers, too, the silver KC2 with their slightly "better" cables are currently more appealing to my senses...this may however change tomorrow!

UPDATE: just tested vocal separation between the KC2, the V80, and the EM-023. The V80 win that one (marginally but nevertheless clearly) and the other two come in second.


----------



## crabdog

loomisjohnson said:


> otto, am i to assume that the k2 has more bass than the kc2? do you rate these bqeyz higher than the trn? well? inquiring minds want to know....


I'd say the K2 is on par with the V80 and both have their merits and differences. 

V80: More textured bass, more energetic treble (a little strident on occasion), more clarity and liveliness. Smaller size may be more comfortable for some.

K2: More balanced signature, smoother laid-back treble, non-fatiguing.

Honestly, for the price, I'd be happy with either as a daily driver. They're amongst the best sub $50 IEMs at the moment.


----------



## Otto Motor

SilverLodestar said:


> The BQEYZ K2 are just about my second favorite IEMs right now. I find the bass (specifically mid-bass) to be a bit too strong though. Would the KC2 have a noticeably less amount of bass? Or are they pretty much the same thing?



Nobody to my knowledge has tried them both. Even sellers only carry one or the other. But according to the graphs, the KC2 has a leaner bass.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 23, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I'd say the K2 is on par with the V80 and both have their merits and differences.
> 
> V80: More textured bass, more energetic treble (a little strident on occasion), more clarity and liveliness. Smaller size may be more comfortable for some.
> 
> ...


Wonder whether the K*C*2 is clearer than the K2. 

I'd tie my buying decision entirely to the bass.


----------



## durwood (Aug 23, 2018)

I am intrigued that the biggest difference seem to be in the upper treble area, but no one really highlights this as a main difference. Instead we are so focused on what is happening with the bass, which seems to be so minuscule??? Inquiring minds want to know more.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 23, 2018)

durwood said:


> I am intrigued that the biggest difference seem to be in the upper treble area, but no one really highlights this as a main difference. Instead we are so focused on what is happening with the bass, which seems to be so minuscule??? Inquiring minds want to know more.


The question is whether these peaks are real or an artefact of the rig.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Otto Motor said:


> Nobody to my knowledge has tried them both. Even sellers only carry one or the other. But according to the graphs, the KC2 has a leaner bass.


Hmm, it looks like a subtle difference, but that difference could possibly fix my problem with the K2’s bass. On the graphs they provided, there also seems to be a 7k Hz peak on the KC2; I’m worried it’ll ruin the nice laid back treble I really enjoy. I may just be a ginnea pig for these though, since I’m really liking the K2.


----------



## Otto Motor

SilverLodestar said:


> Hmm, it looks like a subtle difference, but that difference could possibly fix my problem with the K2’s bass. On the graphs they provided, there also seems to be a 7k Hz peak on the KC2; I’m worried it’ll ruin the nice laid back treble I really enjoy. I may just be a ginnea pig for these though, since I’m really liking the K2.


Since you like the K2, I would not bother with the KC2 but spend my money on something else.


----------



## audio123 (Aug 23, 2018)

My take on the Audirect Beam! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/08/22/audirect-beam/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audirect-beam.23271/reviews#review-20778


----------



## durwood

Thephonograph has a review posted of the K2 as well.

according to graphs the K2 appears like a more balanced KZ ZSA, maybe more similar to the NiceHCk bro without the bass boost.

I wanted to add the phb EM-023 green to my collection, but now the K2 or KC2 seems like maybe the better option given it's ergonomics. It seems silly to pickup a pair based on a color+signature, if another one fits better.


----------



## Slater (Aug 23, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> The question is whether these peaks are real or an artefact of the rig.



I think it’s an artifact or something off with the K2’s FR graph. In the FR graph comparison, the K2 treble is rolled off as heck. And that’s definitely not what I hear. Quite the opposite in fact.

And their tuning summary is yet more evidence that the treble is the same between the 2 models (medium high and high frequencies):


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 23, 2018)

durwood said:


> Thephonograph has a review posted of the K2 as well.
> 
> according to graphs the K2 appears like a more balanced KZ ZSA, maybe more similar to the NiceHCk bro without the bass boost.
> 
> I wanted to add the phb EM-023 green to my collection, but now the K2 or KC2 seems like maybe the better option given it's ergonomics. It seems silly to pickup a pair based on a color+signature, if another one fits better.


I am sitting here and sweating which one is better...KC2, V80, or EM-023. This call is so tough that you should go by your gut feeling. And the V80 fits me best of all. The ZSA has buried mids...way too recessed for my taste...but a cool design.

Treble intensity: TRN V80 > BQEYZ KC2 > PHB EM-023
Bass intensity: TRN V80 > PHB EM-023 > BQEYZ KC2
Fit (subjective): TRN V80 > BQEYZ KC2 > PHB EM-023
Rip off factor: TRN V80 = PHB EM-023 > BQEYZ KC2
Cable: BQEYZ KC2 > TRN V80 > PHB EM-023
Accessories: PHB EM-023 > BQEYZ KC2 > TRN V80


----------



## audionab

update on bosshifi b3:
i am finding these lacking dynamic range in mids
i dunno but the mids don't sound good to me maybe 
i miss the bass from rose north forest and bosshifi b3 come nowhere close to them 

the only thing i like about b3 is the treble and thats it
my source switch from op2 to benjie s5 proved to be the game changer that weird bass boost was gone when i switched to benjie s5 and the BA in b3 came back to life 

bosshifi b3 does have one of the best instrument seperation i have ever witnessed from an iem but is not so musically pleasing to my ears

i am looking forward to kz zs4 and to tinaudio t2 pro or t3

has anyone heard Focal Spark?


----------



## durwood

Otto Motor said:


> I am sitting here and sweating which one is better...KC2, V80, or EM-023. This call is so tough that you should go by your gut feeling. And the V80 fits me best of all. The ZSA has buried mids...way too recessed for my taste...but a cool design.
> 
> Treble intensity: TRN V80 > BQEYZ KC2 > PHB EM-023
> Bass intensity: TRN V80 > PHB EM-023 > BQEYZ KC2
> ...



No sweat man! I have the TRN V80 and one of my favorites, fit, sound sig. It's hard to justify adding either of those 2 given how much I like the TRN. I was disappointed with the KZ ZS6, I think you and I both are in agreement that piercing 10Khz is unbearable, so when something comes along that sounds more to my liking but in the same form factor its hard to resist. Thanks for the comparisons, I know they are all close.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Otto Motor said:


> Since you like the K2, I would not bother with the KC2 but spend my money on something else.


I do like the K2, but the heavy bass is the only thing stopping me from loving them. If the KC2 is a less bassy version of the K2 with everything else the same, then they'd be perfect for me.


----------



## Slater

SilverLodestar said:


> I do like the K2, but the heavy bass is the only thing stopping me from loving them. If the KC2 is a less bassy version of the K2 with everything else the same, then they'd be perfect for me.



If you put a wide bore tip on, such as auvios, it lowers the bass and makes them much flatter.


----------



## mbwilson111

I know that many people remove the wires from cables that go over the ear but I prefer them.  Even more, I like a cable that is nicely shaped to go over the ear without an actual wire (at least I think there is no wire in such cables).  I have one over ear pair that has neither and it is a bit fiddly for me to get them adjusted properly.  Is there a way to add something that will shape it over the ear?   This is the Macaw RT10 which I found on Amazon UK for only £10.  I believe they originally cost more.


----------



## Slater (Aug 24, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I know that many people remove the wires from cables that go over the ear but I prefer them.  Even more, I like a cable that is nicely shaped to go over the ear without an actual wire (at least I think there is no wire in such cables).  I have one over ear pair that has neither and it is a bit fiddly for me to get them adjusted properly.  Is there a way to add something that will shape it over the ear?   This is the Macaw RT10 which I found on Amazon UK for only £10.  I believe they originally cost more.



These generic silicone ear hooks are the primary option for adding ear hooks to IEMs that don’t have any. They are cheap and come in different colors. The wire just slips in a groove, and they can be removed at any time.

They are very comfortable.
 


There’s a few different shapes. This one is shaped a little different than the ones above (a little more squarish):


This one is different still:


You can find them on eBay, Aliexpress, Amazon, gearbest, etc. Search for ‘silicone earphone hook’ and you’ll find them.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> These generic silicone ear hooks are the primary option for adding ear hooks to IEMs that don’t have any. They are cheap and come in different colors. The wire just slips in a groove, and they can be removed at any time.
> 
> They are very comfortable.



I wonder if I already have some here and just put them aside not knowing what they were...hmmmm

So, I have to search the internet and the house


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 24, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> I do like the K2, but the heavy bass is the only thing stopping me from loving them. If the KC2 is a less bassy version of the K2 with everything else the same, then they'd be perfect for me.


OK, if the K2 bass is too heavy for you, then the TRN V80 bass would be even worse for you. But, according to the graphs, there is little difference between the K2's and the KC2's bass.

On the other hand, KC2's bass is truly minimalistic. 

I was using my UE900S for comparison reasons yesterday. It costs $179 on massdrop every now and then (list: $399). There is a belief that, in order to get a better sound, you have to spend 1000 to 2000 Eur more. The UE900S has a lousy build, lousy cables, comes with a crappy case, was last revised in 2013, but it is small, well fitting and sounds soooo natural - and its resolution is fantastic. Its bass is melting in your ears, so pleasantly dry and minimal it is. It is the poor man's filet mignon of earphones. I am sure, the UE900S smokes all these $200-300 Chifi hybrids/multis in a big pipe. It ain't sexy but it constitutes superb value...and pleasure. Maybe it is time to save up for it...


----------



## guiffre

I'm sad to report that BOTH channels on my iT01s shorted out today, left and then right about an hour later. I'm pretty certain it was likely weak solders or wires at the MMCX connectors on the earphones. The connectors were incredibly stiff but I was pretty careful with them and only swapped cables a handful of times.

Anyways, as I can see this happening again if I replaced them (and the shipping to China is costly from Canada) could anyone recommend an alternative that I could consider?

The iT01s sounded great, however, if they aren't durable it doesn't really matter.


----------



## HungryPanda

mbwilson111 said:


> I wonder if I already have some here and just put them aside not knowing what they were...hmmmm
> 
> So, I have to search the internet and the house


top drawer on the right of my computer desk has some


----------



## mbwilson111

guiffre said:


> I'm sad to report that BOTH channels on my iT01s shorted out today, left and then right about an hour later. I'm pretty certain it was likely weak solders or wires at the MMCX connectors on the earphones. The connectors were incredibly stiff but I was pretty careful with them and only swapped cables a handful of times.
> 
> Anyways, as I can see this happening again if I replaced them (and the shipping to China is costly from Canada) could anyone recommend an alternative that I could consider?
> 
> The iT01s sounded great, however, if they aren't durable it doesn't really matter.



I have never removed my cables since putting them on the first time.  I will leave it as it is... love the cable anyway.

I think you should contact iBasso about this... post this in the iBasso IT01 thread and Paul from iBasso will see it.


----------



## guiffre

mbwilson111 said:


> I have never removed my cables since putting them on the first time.  I will leave it as it is... love the cable anyway.
> 
> I think you should contact iBasso about this... post this in the iBasso IT01 thread and Paul from iBasso will see it.



Thanks for the reply. I'll repost this. I love the included cable but also have a nice balanced 2.5mm that I wanted to use with my Radsone Earstudio. If I knew I could safely swap the cable however...not sure I would've bought them in the first place.


----------



## Otto Motor

guiffre said:


> I'm sad to report that BOTH channels on my iT01s shorted out today, left and then right about an hour later. I'm pretty certain it was likely weak solders or wires at the MMCX connectors on the earphones. The connectors were incredibly stiff but I was pretty careful with them and only swapped cables a handful of times.
> 
> Anyways, as I can see this happening again if I replaced them (and the shipping to China is costly from Canada) could anyone recommend an alternative that I could consider?
> 
> The iT01s sounded great, however, if they aren't durable it doesn't really matter.


If you like a healthy bass, try the TRN V80...well reviewed by all serious reviewers and on sale right now.


----------



## rendyG (Aug 24, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> *The Hifi Walker A1 - A Single-Dynamic Driver Killer Earphone?
> *
> I was recently made aware of this <$50 earphone as being easily "moddable" to live up to the >$350 JVC FD01, considered by some to be the best single DD earphone on the market. This comes on the back of the famous Blitzwolf BW-ES1 mod. Google it!
> 
> ...



+1 strong recommendation!
I agree, why use multiple DD+BA combinations when you can have even better sound with single dynamic? And hell, A1 sells for as low as 20€, nobrainer, if you are not afraid of simple mods ofc..
Both bass and treble can be incrementaly tuned to your tastes, depending on damping scheme


----------



## taygomi

is on this board really no review of the qt2 revonext?
I want to buy some new iems on ali sale, iam deciding between qt2,v80 and phb em23.
any suggestions?


----------



## tripside

taygomi said:


> is on this board really no review of the qt2 revonext?
> I want to buy some new iems on ali sale, iam deciding between qt2,v80 and phb em23.
> any suggestions?



qt2 its a banned product here. you can check qt2 and v80 reviews on audiobudget's site.


----------



## nxnje

tripside said:


> qt2 its a banned product here. you can check qt2 and v80 reviews on audiobudget's site.


I saw some products like the qt2 and some stores like ***easyblablastore are banned.
Could i please know why are these banned?


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> I saw some products like the qt2 and some stores like ***easyblablastore are banned.
> Could i please know why are these banned?



Please see this post (Slater keeps this link in his signature).

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342

You will find a summary plus other links to the reasons.


----------



## nxnje (Aug 25, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Please see this post (Slater keeps this link in his signature).
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342
> 
> You will find a summary plus other links to the reasons.



Thanks a lot then! It's ok now.


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> Oh hell, fortunately i've read this.. i was going to buy from that shop (as i already bought by them my memt x5).
> So now i understood all the banned brands are connected between them by weird practices.
> That's a shame, as the product mentioned is a really good product, but even in this case, if you have a bad behavior, that reflects to your products.
> Thanks for the information.



None of that reflects on the products or customer service.  The whole thing is complicated and it is possible that the same individuals are no longer involved.  We just have to follow the forum guidelines when posting.  That is all.


----------



## crabdog

nxnje said:


> Oh hell, fortunately i've read this.. i was going to buy from that shop (as i already bought by them my memt x5).
> So now i understood all the banned brands are connected between them by weird practices.
> That's a shame, as the product mentioned is a really good product, but even in this case, if you have a bad behavior, that reflects to your products.
> Thanks for the information.


Don't let it affect your buying choices. The customer service is still excellent and they're reliable.


----------



## crabdog

TFZ Queen review is available for those interested. I love the design of this IEM!
https://primeaudio.org/tfz-queen-review/


----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> TFZ Queen review is available for those interested. I love the design of this IEM



Very helpful review.  When I first saw the design, before it was released,  I had it on my possible wish list.  It is gorgeous. 

While I was reading your review, I was almost ready to put it back on my list (although I am not supposed to have a list anymore).  I was already debating between silver and red.... but   as I read on... you convinced me that the Nine Tail is made for me.  Everything you said about it is what I like. I have been one of those a bit put off by the design but it is interesting and I do love Toneking.  I have a couple of their buds. 

I feel like the fact that I have the iBasso IT01 might make the Queen redundant.  Not sure if anyone has heard both.

If I can get a Nine Tail, it would be my last IEM... for real.  I wonder if it will be part of any upcoming sales.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

mbwilson111 said:


> None of that reflects on the products or customer service.  The whole thing is complicated and it is possible that the same individuals are no longer involved.  We just have to follow the forum guidelines when posting.  That is all.



Just a side note:
those who broke the forum guidelines are banned,
those who ripped off customers for too long (Trinity Audio) never got banned or punished ... 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...s-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem.796729/page-1635


----------



## mbwilson111

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Just a side note:
> those who broke the forum guidelines are banned,
> those who ripped off customers for too long (Trinity Audio) never got banned or punished ...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...s-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem.796729/page-1635



There is some good info in there about the Artiste DC1


----------



## Nabillion_786

crabdog said:


> TFZ Queen review is available for those interested. I love the design of this IEM!
> https://primeaudio.org/tfz-queen-review/


Absolutely great, great review, after all my struggling, this atlast seems like the iem built for my tastes. My it01 was sooo close but it didn't have that fullness I crave and the 9ts probably aren't for me as I seek  alot more more bass.


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> Very helpful review.  When I first saw the design, before it was released,  I had it on my possible wish list.  It is gorgeous.
> 
> While I was reading your review, I was almost ready to put it back on my list (although I am not supposed to have a list anymore).  I was already debating between silver and red.... but   as I read on... you convinced me that the Nine Tail is made for me.  Everything you said about it is what I like. I have been one of those a bit put off by the design but it is interesting and I do love Toneking.  I have a couple of their buds.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reading. The Queen is a great IEM and I would readily recommend it unless you already have another TFZ in that price range; they all tend to sound very similar IMO.

IEMs around the $100 mark really need to step it up a notch now that the budget Chifi hybrids have improved so much. V80, QT2, K2, T2 etc are doing things that a lot of existing $100 products (especially single DD) simply cannot, in terms of resolution and instrument separation. Having said that, I still feel the 9T does something special and is worth the extra cost. If you do end up getting one I really hope that it suits you. Especially if it will be your last one; But neither of us really believe it will be haha


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Absolutely great, great review, after all my struggling, this atlast seems like the iem built for my tastes. My it01 was sooo close but it didn't have that fullness I crave and the 9ts probably aren't for me as I seek  alot more more bass.



Did you ever try the tuning filters on the Nine Tail?  Also, you said you were  ordering the Artiste DC1... did you.  I know you would not be disappointed...unless you only want to wear over ear iems.


----------



## audionab

is there anyway to get ocharaku's iems to india execpt importing from japan?


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Did you ever try the tuning filters on the Nine Tail?  Also, you said you were  ordering the Artiste DC1... did you.  I know you would not be disappointed...unless you only want to wear over ear iems.


Yes I tried all the filters and combos possible but their a bit bass light for my tastes.

Yes I did get the artiste dc1s and all I have to say is for the price it just feels wrong to criticize them for how they perform. The highs on that iem I prefer more then anything I've ever tried, so lively and engaging. The reason i would not keep them for my daily drivers is because of the lack of midbass boost and lighter sounding mids for my tastes. Even eq'ing don't help as it makes the sound really muddy and bloated. For the price their an absolute great backup pair!


----------



## Nabillion_786

Does anyone know where I can get the 16ohms version of the queens? I've been looking everywhere but i can't find them.


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the 16ohms version of the queens? I've been looking everywhere but i can't find them.


There is only 1 version AFAIK.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Aug 25, 2018)

crabdog said:


> There is only 1 version AFAIK.


I heard from a few reviewers that they sell the 16ohm(better for my axon 7) version and the 30ohm.

Also, is there any budget version of the queen's with similar sound qualities, lots of bass, full sounding and great vocals?

I'm looking at the fidue a71 also as I hear they have glorious lush vocal performance and lots of bass but can sound a bit loose. It's only £50 on Amazon


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 25, 2018)

nxnje said:


> I saw some products like the qt2 and some stores like ***easyblablastore are banned.
> Could i please know why are these banned?


Hey, you guys better delete all your allusions and mentioning of banned stuff. I have been banned from two threads since mid May because of that. We were (later) told publicly that mentioning these is as bad as the banned guys' wrongdoings - with the same result: being banned.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Hey, you guys better delete all your allusions and mentioning of banned stuff. I have been banned from two threads since mid May because of that. We were (later) told publicly that mentioning these is as bad as the banned guys' wrongdoings - with the same result: being banned.
> 
> We conclude: don't mention a murderer or you could end up with a lethal injection yourself.


----------



## Otto Motor

Something constructive - a review.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kc2-2-ba-2dd-earphone.23272/reviews#review-20792


----------



## taygomi

thanks for the review. can someone pls tell me what the frequency response tells me and how do you measure it?


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 26, 2018)

taygomi said:


> thanks for the review. can someone pls tell me what the frequency response tells me and how do you measure it?


Here you go:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1043#post-14264764

Here the latest on measurements and insertion depths - measurements by my friend.

*One earphone, three different insertion depths --> three different treble responses. *

This explains variations in measurements, particularly in the treble area by different people. Artefacts are introduced to the treble by different couplers used and different insertion depths...


----------



## schneller

Any recommendations for $100-ish USD IEMs, preferably "under the ear" with mic, with solid mid-range? I tend to listen to a lot of female vocal trance but like good mids. Thanks.


----------



## Otto Motor

schneller said:


> Any recommendations for $100-ish USD IEMs, preferably "under the ear" with mic, with solid mid-range? I tend to listen to a lot of female vocal trance but like good mids. Thanks.


Fidue A65!


----------



## Dobrescu George

schneller said:


> Any recommendations for $100-ish USD IEMs, preferably "under the ear" with mic, with solid mid-range? I tend to listen to a lot of female vocal trance but like good mids. Thanks.



Mein vote would probably go with something like iBasso IT01 if you prefer the whole midrange to be a bit thick-ish . The sparkle in the treble sure works nicely for adding a bit of emotion to female vocals 

You can also go with @Otto Motor 's recommendation, but I personally haven' heard any FIDUE IEMs right now, so can't speak of them


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 26, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> Mein vote would probably go with something like iBasso IT01 if you prefer the whole midrange to be a bit thick-ish . The sparkle in the treble sure works nicely for adding a bit of emotion to female vocals
> 
> You can also go with @Otto Motor 's recommendation, but I personally haven' heard any FIDUE IEMs right now, so can't speak of them


Cannot go wrong with the iBasso...

UPDATE: I have been A/B-ing the iBasso and the TRN V80 all afternoon and am at a loss why the iBasso should cost more - in fact three times as much. Both have a comparable resolution...


----------



## audio123

My take on the Shanling M0. Enjoy! 
https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/08/27/shanling-m0/


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> Cannot go wrong with the iBasso...
> 
> UPDATE: I have been A/B-ing the iBasso and the TRN V80 all afternoon and am at a loss why the iBasso should cost more - in fact three times as much. Both have a comparable resolution...



this comment is interesting...and could end bad for my wallet this month 

how do they compare on the usual BMTS (bass-mids-treble-soundstage) ?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> Cannot go wrong with the iBasso...
> 
> UPDATE: I have been A/B-ing the iBasso and the TRN V80 all afternoon and am at a loss why the iBasso should cost more - in fact three times as much. Both have a comparable resolution...



IT01 vs TRN80? Interesting, haven't heard the TRN80, but that would make them one heck of a deal (?)


----------



## Lurk650

Dobrescu George said:


> Mein vote would probably go with something like iBasso IT01 if you prefer the whole midrange to be a bit thick-ish . The sparkle in the treble sure works nicely for adding a bit of emotion to female vocals
> 
> You can also go with @Otto Motor 's recommendation, but I personally haven' heard any FIDUE IEMs right now, so can't speak of them


He doesn't want over ear and wants a mic


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 26, 2018)

chinmie said:


> this comment is interesting...and could end bad for my wallet this month
> 
> how do they compare on the usual BMTS (bass-mids-treble-soundstage) ?


Check the reviews on Head-Fi, prime audio, contraptionist, and audiobudget.

The TRN V80 has a strong and extremely well textured bass, dense and intimate enough rather organic voices and a sometimes energetic treble. I checked the midrange resolution in detail over and over again and it beats the direct contenders. They are small and have a good fit.

It is amazing how the reviewers agree on this one. I sensed the winner in it right away.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Any unknown brands or headphones anyone can suggest for $15 and less?  I need to buy a pair of headphones for the gym and just want to guinea pig an unknown headphone and see what I get.  Open to suggestions


----------



## eggnogg (Aug 27, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I can't wait to see and hear their upcoming 5 driver model (2DD+3BA). Hope they keep improving the sound and not just getting caught up in the 2nd wave (Chifi) driver wars!



BQEYZ KB3 is on ali, now


----------



## crabdog

eggnogg said:


> BQEYZ KB3 is on ali, now


Very interesting! It looks as though they've gone with the same housings again - not very exciting in that regard but it's good in a way because they know its acoustical properties by now and we also know that they'll be comfortable. These guys really seem to know what they're doing and I have a feeling we'll be seeing a lot more from them in the future.


----------



## kuki_junior

Given the new Chi fis in the market. Will it still be recommended to get the Tin Audio T2? If not, what other recommendations are good?


----------



## crabdog

kuki_junior said:


> Given the new Chi fis in the market. Will it still be recommended to get the Tin Audio T2? If not, what other recommendations are good?


The T2 is definitely still good. Other good recs are: Artiste DC1, BQEYZ K2, TRN V80 and DEAT Hifi Small (plus a bunch of others I forget at the moment). We're spoiled for choice at the moment and what's best for you will come down to what shape/style you like and what sound signature you prefer.


----------



## olieshmade (Aug 27, 2018)

Newbie to the scene and I think Chi-fi is a good place for me to start.

I have a Fiio A5 arriving today and want to try some Chinese iems to see how whey compare with my sennheiser momentum ie2, and the sale seems a perfect time

I have up to £100 to spend

I love the look of the Tfz Queens which are £80 on sale right now, but would I be crazy to not go for tin audio t2s or v80's? I really like the casings and would be keen to try one, but it isn't essential

Edit - just seen the new BQEYZ KB3 too

Edit #2 or vsonic gr07 at £70 in the sale aahhhh


----------



## paulindss

Any link for bqeyz kb3, i could'nt find


----------



## jant71

^ Search on Ali because the seller is banned (should give you a hint) so it should not be linked here. Unless others have listed it though I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## slowpickr

I just picked up the Tin T2 for around $34. It's been a long time since I purchased sub-$50 Chi - Fi. Expecting big improvements from a few years ago.


----------



## Wiljen

slowpickr said:


> I just picked up the Tin T2 for around $34. It's been a long time since I purchased sub-$50 Chi - Fi. Expecting big improvements from a few years ago.



Perhaps the biggest improvement of the last two years is that Chi-fi has developed a lot more variation of signatures.  A couple years ago the big V was very much the norm.  The T2 and a few others are now showing up with much more neutral tunings, while a few others have started appearing with slightly warm signatures rather than the overly bright that was so common in the past.


----------



## tripside

crabdog said:


> The T2 is definitely still good. Other good recs are: Artiste DC1, BQEYZ K2, TRN V80 and DEAT Hifi Small (plus a bunch of others I forget at the moment). We're spoiled for choice at the moment and what's best for you will come down to what shape/style you like and what sound signature you prefer.



I looked up Deat hifi small as its the only name I hadn’t heard of before. And to my pleasant surprise, it turns out to be a micro driver. Can you share some impressions of it ?


----------



## Lurk650

Shanling ME100 is a Single 10mm DD with nanocomposite materials, priced under $150 coming end of September. 

Shanling ME500 is a 2 BA x 1 DD (10mm). No info on release date or price.


----------



## crabdog

tripside said:


> I looked up Deat hifi small as its the only name I hadn’t heard of before. And to my pleasant surprise, it turns out to be a micro driver. Can you share some impressions of it ?


The DEAT Hifi Small is a real surprise. It's got a punchy but sensible bass, some nice rumble going on as well. Clear mids that are on the warm side with good resolution and body. Treble is really smooth but still has good detail and a bit of energy to it. Very coherent and lovely analogue sound, unlike all the current hybrids. It's actually a really solid little performer. I'll have my review done in a couple days.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 27, 2018)

*CHANGE OF THE CHIFI GUARDS?*

I recently had the pleasure to review three new sub $50 earphones in a row: the TRN V80, PHB EM-023, and the BQEYZ KC2. I only started reviewing in the spring as a spontaneous thank-you to the seller, who had exchanged my faulty Tinaudio T2 1/2 year after purchase. There are some excellent reviewers/qualified commenters here on Head-Fi already specializing in Chifi who have a much better ear than me - and way more experience. @HiFiChris (where is he these days?) gave me a lots of invaluable advice, privately.

I tried to school my ears and improve my technical knowledge and grow my expertise during these reviews. And I am working on my own measurement rig with all ingredients in the drawer - and lots of fear of reading the software manual. Recently, I have also compiled a robust database of reliable test tracks.

When I first listened to the TRN V80, I could not believe how good they sounded, considering the disappointing V60. In my review I wrote that I did not use them for a day in order to confirm my impression - and they sounded as good as before. Yesterday, I dedicated quite some time A/B-ing them with the iBasso IT-01 and running them through Chesky Records Audiophile Tests...and voila..they are still as good as I thought. Leonard Cohen's "in my secret life" sounds simply mind blowing. Even at their $38 list price they are a steal, and right now, people report to have gotten them on sale for $25. _O tempora o mores!
_
The TRN V80 are just an example of the hybrid progress and the competition in the BQEYZ K2/KC2 and PHD EM-023 as well as some unmentionable others is probably on par.

Knowledge Zenith (KZ) have started the low-priced hybrid trend not even two years ago and have produced a lot of hit and miss (because they produced A LOT of models). They always had credit because of their excellent earlier-generations single DD earphones such as the EDR1/2 and HDS 1/3 but I feel they are have lately received a bit too much of a bonus here on Head-F, for example for the ZS10. I once received lots of criticism for "blasphemy", that is for mentioning "buried vocals" in the context of KZ hybrids [take the beautifully built ZSA: I live in Canada and the vocals are in Nebraska]. Some took personal offence when their personal favourites item received criticism. In the meantime, some bloggers take more realistic positions which I quite enjoy to the point that I find them funny, for example:

http://audiofool.reviews/2018/07/13/kz-es4/
https://www.soundphilereview.com/reviews/kz-zsa-review-2393/
http://www.antdroid.net/2018/08/kz-zsa-improved-zs6.html

While I am waiting for the AS10 to arrive, the ZS10, ES4, ES3, and ZST will go to my nieces and nephews when travelling to Germany this fall - but never my EDR1 or HDS3. KZ has to deliver and they may have already done so - and possibly even more - with the AS10.

In the big picture, the future is bright and I wonder what we will get for our money two years down the road.


----------



## aaDee

Does anyone have v80 and tfz king both to compare?


----------



## B9Scrambler

aaDee said:


> Does anyone have v80 and tfz king both to compare?



King all the way. Not as stupidly bright. More balanced low end. Just in general a more balanced sounding product. V80 is fine, but the King is worth the extra cost.


----------



## zazaboy

@crabdog hi bro do the deat hifi have some soundstage or is it average?


----------



## crabdog

zazaboy said:


> @crabdog hi bro do the deat hifi have some soundstage or is it average?


Soundstage is not bad at all. It's not huge but gives a good sense of space in width and depth and even some height. Despite its warmth, it doesn't feel confined or crowded.


----------



## aaDee

B9Scrambler said:


> King all the way. Not as stupidly bright. More balanced low end. Just in general a more balanced sounding product. V80 is fine, but the King is worth the extra cost.


Thanks for saving my money buddy. I'm quite happy with my KING.


----------



## tripside

crabdog said:


> The DEAT Hifi Small is a real surprise. It's got a punchy but sensible bass, some nice rumble going on as well. Clear mids that are on the warm side with good resolution and body. Treble is really smooth but still has good detail and a bit of energy to it. Very coherent and lovely analogue sound, unlike all the current hybrids. It's actually a really solid little performer. I'll have my review done in a couple days.



That sound signature reminds of Yamaha EPH-100, another micro driver and one of my favourite IEMs.


----------



## B9Scrambler

aaDee said:


> Thanks for saving my money buddy. I'm quite happy with my KING.



You're welcome. The V80 is a nice earphone, but I'm surprised they're getting the feedback they are. It's even brighter than the "treble death" ZS6, performs no better, and TRN stole their physical design from Dunu's Falcon C. Many parallels between the two, yet only the KZ is getting backlash. Hum diddly hum.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 27, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Not as stupidly bright.


I was scratching my head about the general brightness reports on the V80...which I cannot confirm...and I am really treble sensitive and have issues with the ZS6 and the SEAHF AWK-009. One possibility is that I am near deaf, the other is that I am ignorant - I put my full trust into B9's ears. In response to Larry P.'s Head-Fi review I was just asked to let people know that he had received a BETA unit for testing, that his criticism of the overemphasized treble is 100% correct, and that the production units sound different. So, maybe not all of us received the same tuning.

Also, the bass texture on mine is outright amazing.



B9Scrambler said:


> TRN stole their physical design from Dunu's Falcon C. Many parallels between the two, yet only the KZ is getting backlash. Hum diddly hum.



I wrote the first Head-Fi review of the V80 and mentioned the Dunu Falcon C ripoff. I also mentioned the Andromeda ripoff in my PHB EM-023 review...and I praised BQEYZ for their "in-house design" in comparison to the other two...fair treatment of all of them. KZ have been leading the pack since their ZS5, though .


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> I was scratching my head about the general brightness reports on the V80...which I cannot confirm...and I am really treble sensitive and have issues with the ZS6 and the SEAHF AWK-009. One possibility is that I am near deaf, the other is that I am ignorant. In response to Larry P.'s Head-Fi review I was asked to let people know that he had received a BETA unit for testing, that his criticism of the overemphasized treble is 100% correct, and that the production units sound different. So, maybe not all of us received the same tuning.
> 
> Also, the bass texture on mine is outright amazing.


For me, the V80 doesn't sound bright but every now and then (very track/instrument dependent) a sound will leap out and stab your ears with glass shards. It's the one weakness that makes the V80 "very good" instead of "great" (IMO).


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 27, 2018)

crabdog said:


> For me, the V80 doesn't sound bright but every now and then (very track/instrument dependent) a sound will leap out and stab your ears with glass shards. It's the one weakness that makes the V80 "very good" instead of "great" (IMO).


Could you measure the impedance with your rig...that may give answers.


----------



## Slater (Aug 27, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> In response to Larry P.'s Head-Fi review I was just asked to let people know that he had received a BETA unit for testing, that his criticism of the overemphasized treble is 100% correct, and that the production units sound different. So, maybe not all of us received the same tuning.



Which review is this?

Kind of BS that review units would be sent out with 1 tuning, yet everyone else would receive differently tuned units. How can we trust any reviews then?


----------



## Bartig

Hey guys,

I'm stuffed with great IEM's now - I can't even decide if I like the QT2, T2, V80 or DC1 the best. Now, in this AliExpress sale, I'm looking for the best wireless headphones for a maximum of 50 dollar. Who has experience in this price range? What are the top picks?


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Which review is this?
> 
> Kind of BS that review units would be sent out with 1 tuning, yet everyone else would receive differently tuned units. How can we trust any reviews then?


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v80.23225/reviews#reviews

According to rumours, more recent KZ ZS10 have more forward mids...

Errr...I just ordered the Shanling M0 dap...hope it is as good as reviewed.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> I was scratching my head about the general brightness reports on the V80...which I cannot confirm...and I am really treble sensitive and have issues with the ZS6 and the SEAHF AWK-009. One possibility is that I am near deaf, the other is that I am ignorant - I put my full trust into B9's ears. In response to Larry P.'s Head-Fi review I was just asked to let people know that he had received a BETA unit for testing, that his criticism of the overemphasized treble is 100% correct, and that the production units sound different. So, maybe not all of us received the same tuning.
> 
> Also, the bass texture on mine is outright amazing.
> 
> ...



I personally like the V80's excessive treble. Lines up with my preferences. But even for me, at times it can be too much. The ZS6's peak is lower which a lot of people seem to have issues with. My JVC fanboyism enjoys that style of treble. And yes, the V80's bass kicks @ss. Like a BGVP DM5 without the messed up imaging.

You've rightfully pointed out the and condemned them and others for ripping off the designs. That comment was more directed to those that hopped on the hate train bandwagon for the ZS5/ZS6 and continue to ride it strongly without any consistency when it comes to other brands doing the exact same thing.


----------



## crabdog

Bartig said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm stuffed with great IEM's now - I can't even decide if I like the QT2, T2, V80 or DC1 the best. Now, in this AliExpress sale, I'm looking for the best wireless headphones for a maximum of 50 dollar. Who has experience in this price range? What are the top picks?


If you can manage $99, get the Earstudio ES100 and then all your IEMs can be wireless. Alternatively, if you don't need or care about balanced output, the FiiO BTR3 is about $60. But, if you really want wireless earphones, I found the iDeaUSA V205 to be really good.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Oh yeah, and the V80 has seen some revision, at least visually. Gone is the glossy paint job, replaced by a matte one. No idea if they changed the blue version as well.


 

I wasn't planning on opening this one up since they're going to be used for a giveaway, but after those beta tester comments I had to take a listen. Went through a number of test tracks that I'm very familiar with. If there is a difference in the upper end, it is very minimal. Listening to one ear piece from each set in each ear, there didn't seem to be any immediately detectable difference to my ears.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v80.23225/reviews#reviews
> 
> According to rumours, more recent KZ ZS10 have more forward mids...
> 
> Errr...I just ordered the Shanling M0 dap...hope it is as good as reviewed.



So v80 or zs10 or both are possibly different than review units?

Could it just be QC variances?


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> So v80 or zs10 or both are possibly different than review units?
> 
> Could it just be QC variances?


Impossible to say as the review units came from multiple sources.


----------



## Bartig

crabdog said:


> If you can manage $99, get the Earstudio ES100 and then all your IEMs can be wireless. Alternatively, if you don't need or care about balanced output, the FiiO BTR3 is about $60. But, if you really want wireless earphones, I found the iDeaUSA V205 to be really good.


I'm sorry, I didn't mean earphones, but headphones. Or is there another thread like this for headphone I just haven't discovered?


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 27, 2018)

Slater said:


> So v80 or zs10 or both are possibly different than review units?
> 
> Could it just be QC variances?


I am surprised about the surprise of tacit revisions. We had this all along...for example, the earliest KZ ZST (or was it the ZS3?)  were totally out of whack in their tuning and were instantly revised...which delayed my shipment by 4 weeks or so.

Hey, and thanks to everybody for an interesting discussion.



B9Scrambler said:


> Oh yeah, and the V80 has seen some revision, at least visually. Gone is the glossy paint job, replaced by a matte one. No idea if they changed the blue version as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B9 is hording V80s... . I wished I also had the matte one.


----------



## Ruebezahl

Guess my next cheaper chi-fi IEMs will be the Tin T2 and the v80, thanks to this thread and some of the masterminds like Otto Motor. Thank you for your work folks. I will post my "review" as soon as I got them. Cheers from Krautasia aka Germany


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> I am surprised about the surprise of tacit revisions. We had this all along...for example, the earliest KZ ZST (or was it the ZS3?)  were totally out of whack in their tuning and were instantly revised...which delayed my shipment by 4 weeks or so.
> 
> Hey, and thanks to everybody for an interesting discussion.



ZS3 was recalled immediately for crushed sound tubes. No tuning changes that I know of. Can't recall if the ZST was redacted for anything.


----------



## jant71

Ruebezahl said:


> Guess my next cheaper chi-fi IEMs will be the Tin T2 and the v80, thanks to this thread and some of the masterminds like Otto Motor. Thank you for your work folks. I will post my "review" as soon as I got them. Cheers from Krautasia aka Germany



That BWEYZ KC2 is getting good reviews and in the video seems above the T2 at least for stage size and imaging. Perhaps that should be one of your choices


----------



## Lurk650

Bartig said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean earphones, but headphones. Or is there another thread like this for headphone I just haven't discovered?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I am surprised about the surprise of tacit revisions. We had this all along...for example, the earliest KZ ZST (or was it the ZS3?)  were totally out of whack in their tuning and were instantly revised...which delayed my shipment by 4 weeks or so.
> 
> Hey, and thanks to everybody for an interesting discussion.
> 
> ...



The ZS3 was delayed because they were recalled from sellers due to the sound tubes being crushed on accident. It was not because of reviews.


----------



## bizzazz

I completely agree with this.  I bought the V80 due to all the positive reviews of them being well balanced.  However, the treble is a bit much if you pump up the volume.  At low to "average" listening levels, the balance between lows, mids and highs is impeccable.  However, when you approach and exceed "average" listening levels (like when you really want to jam out and bob your head to something), the treble scaling gets out of proportion and gets very sharp very fast and is painful to listen to.

Anyone have a good recommendation for IEMs that reproduce the Sennheiser sound (lots of mid detail without overwhelming bass or treble)?



crabdog said:


> For me, the V80 doesn't sound bright but every now and then (very track/instrument dependent) a sound will leap out and stab your ears with glass shards. It's the one weakness that makes the V80 "very good" instead of "great" (IMO).


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 27, 2018)

jant71 said:


> That BWEYZ KC2 is getting good reviews and in the video seems above the T2 at least for stage size and imaging. Perhaps that should be one of your choices


The quality differences in that segment are so small that it is painful for the reviewer to pick out the nuances - and painful for the reader to make up their mind. I recommend going by the big picture, for example, amount of bass or treble...according to one's preferences. Or go by build.

The latest models are, for example, compared here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kc2-2-ba-2-dd-earphone.23272/reviews#review-20792

There may be a big jump when you double the price as pointed out by B9 here earlier today (the TFZ King).

I tell you my crooked logic for making a buying decision: I first went to established manufacturers who have lots of well-reviewed headphones but only a single earphone model (Focal, B&W, NAD)...assuming they can't be bad. Alternatively, I try to get the top of the line Chifi iem of a certain brand such as TRN. The reason why I have been shying back from TFZ so far is the fact - I was told - they have heir particular in-house tuning...and when I get the intermediate model, I probably want their top model, too, which costs way more. This will be a bottomless cup in no time. The other logic for buying in a certain price  category is threat of loss. Going back to the Sony Walkman [for explanation what that was, send me a PM] in the early to mid 80s, I bought one of their basic models knowing that there is less money lost when I drop it. Head-Fiers reported to have lost iems out of their coat pockets...which would be devastating in the case of, let's say, the Campfire Andromeda.

Speaking of Killer Deals - Canadians only - thanks to @groucho69 ...


Spoiler: NAD Viso HP50 Deal, $98 CAD, white only



https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/Details.aspx?categoryId=0&productId=44572&sku=VISOHP50WHT





Spoiler: NAD Viso HP20 iem, $54 CAD



https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/Details.aspx?categoryId=0&productId=44568&sku=VISOHP20BLK


----------



## audionab

since changed my source from op2 to benjie s5 i have been listening to bosshifi b3 a lot 
i really like them but the thing which bothers me is that 3k peak which makes me uncomfortable, the overall presentation is smooth with great clarity

is there any way to get a custom eq in benjie s5? 
also, i am looking for a sub-50$ iem with v shape big bass and soundstage with smooth presentation with 0 harshness 
i posted this question before but got only two reasonable responses 
1) Bqezy KC2
2) ToneKing Nine Tail ( Way outta my budget) 
i need more responses in order to shortlist them to my preferences


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> The quality differences in that segment are so small that it is painful for the reviewer to pick out the nuances - and painful for the reader to make up their mind. I recommend going by the big picture, for example, amount of bass or treble...according to one's preferences. Or go by build.
> 
> The latest models are, for example, compared here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kc2-2-ba-2-dd-earphone.23272/reviews#review-20792
> ...



The good thing about TFZ, or bad depending on how you look at it, is that if you buy a mid-tier model there is almost no point getting an upper level model. You're getting most of the performance at what essentially amounts to a huge discount. Yeah, you're giving up the nicer materials, but if sound is what matters most then you're set. That's why the Excl. 3, Series 2 and My Love II are my go to recommendations for that brand.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 27, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> The good thing about TFZ, or bad depending on how you look at it, is that if you buy a mid-tier model there is almost no point getting an upper level model. You're getting most of the performance at what essentially amounts to a huge discount. Yeah, you're giving up the nicer materials, but if sound is what matters most then you're set. That's why the Excl. 3, Series 2 and My Love II are my go to recommendations for that brand.


Great, very useful info, but one has to know that. Now we do 

More on buying decisions: I had mentioned this German site before - it is a bit on the lighter side but well done and quite useful. Google Translate extension for Chrome brings it automatically into broken English - you know this from audiofight.info:

https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear

P.S. David had to fix his KZ mentionings as Google Chrome automatically translated KZ into "concentration camp".


----------



## crabdog

audionab said:


> since changed my source from op2 to benjie s5 i have been listening to bosshifi b3 a lot
> i really like them but the thing which bothers me is that 3k peak which makes me uncomfortable, the overall presentation is smooth with great clarity
> 
> is there any way to get a custom eq in benjie s5?
> ...


See if there are any deals on the Whizzer A15. That fits your description perfectly


----------



## audionab

crabdog said:


> See if there are any deals on the Whizzer A15. That fits your description perfectly


i recently heard from someone here on head fi (don't remember the name)about whizzer a15 that it's shell fell off due to bad glue within 3 months or so
which doesn't sound promising


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Leonard Cohen's "in my secret life" sounds simply mind blowing.



...always...on almost any gear.


----------



## SSandDigital

Slater said:


> Which review is this?
> 
> Kind of BS that review units would be sent out with 1 tuning, yet everyone else would receive differently tuned units. How can we trust any reviews then?



Or maybe it's a good thing?  They listened to the reviewers and adjusted for the retail version?  Would be interesting if they did.


----------



## jant71

B9Scrambler said:


> The good thing about TFZ, or bad depending on how you look at it, is that if you buy a mid-tier model there is almost no point getting an upper level model. You're getting most of the performance at what essentially amounts to a huge discount. Yeah, you're giving up the nicer materials, but if sound is what matters most then you're set. That's why the Excl. 3, Series 2 and My Love II are my go to recommendations for that brand.



You gonna be getting the Galaxy T2 to test if that still holds for another $59 TFZ model?


----------



## B9Scrambler

jant71 said:


> You gonna be getting the Galaxy T2 to test if that still holds for another $59 TFZ model?



Probably not. I no longer review for Penon who supplied all the TFZ's I reviewed and I'm not planning on buying one, so it's unlikely they'll cross my path any time soon.


----------



## peter123

The Toneking T4 is available for $118 on the Aliexpress sale......


----------



## Lurk650

TK9T is $105 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...rphone-Nine-Tunes-HIFI-Fever/32823594809.html


----------



## mbwilson111

Lurk650 said:


> TK9T is $105
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...rphone-Nine-Tunes-HIFI-Fever/32823594809.html



My Nine Tail was ordered earlier today and has already shipped!


----------



## Lurk650

mbwilson111 said:


> My Nine Tail was ordered earlier today and has already shipped!


Very interested to hear your thoughts.

Mine is Silver Back filter, Blue Nozzle filter. 2.5mm balanced cable to my ES100 via BT from my Galaxy S8. Sometimes I use my M3s but its really just sitting there for the most part. Something is magical about the mids of the TK9T. I reach for it more than my N40's.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 27, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> My Nine Tail was ordered earlier today and has already shipped!


The Toenail looks like my plumber had a bad day . How are the reviews?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 27, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> It looks like my plumber had a bad day. How are the reviews?



Very good from people whose opinions I trust in here.

It is weird looking isn't it... lol.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> If you like a healthy bass, try the TRN V80...well reviewed by all serious reviewers and on sale right now.



I already have the T2 Tinaudio and QT2, should I be looking at trn v80?


----------



## Lurk650 (Aug 27, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Very good from people whose opinions I trust in here.
> 
> It is weird looking isn't it... lol.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews


But its surprisingly comfortable. I can even lay on my side in bed with it in. I have to agreed with Crab that the unique shell is the reason for its unique sound that comes from a single DD

I should do a review on it, haven't done one in a while


----------



## mbwilson111

Lurk650 said:


> But its surprisingly comfortable. I can even lay on my side in bed with it in. I have to agreed with Crab that the unique shell is the reason for its unique sound that comes from a single DD
> 
> I should do a review on it, haven't done one in a while



Yes, maybe you should do it before the sale ends


----------



## crabdog

audionab said:


> i recently heard from someone here on head fi (don't remember the name)about whizzer a15 that it's shell fell off due to bad glue within 3 months or so
> which doesn't sound promising


I've had mine for over 1 year and it's still in perfect condition.


----------



## paulindss

B9Scrambler said:


> The good thing about TFZ, or bad depending on how you look at it, is that if you buy a mid-tier model there is almost no point getting an upper level model. You're getting most of the performance at what essentially amounts to a huge discount. Yeah, you're giving up the nicer materials, but if sound is what matters most then you're set. That's why the Excl. 3, Series 2 and My Love II are my go to recommendations for that brand.



Interesting, i decided lately to give up on 75$ macaw gr600s and go for as10 + zhyiyn z5000 on hot fi. But now the series 2 looks like a good substitute to z5000. Especially after my order of exclusive 3 was lost in china post office. Thx


----------



## paulindss

Lurk650 said:


> Very interested to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Mine is Silver Back filter, Blue Nozzle filter. 2.5mm balanced cable to my ES100 via BT from my Galaxy S8. Sometimes I use my M3s but its really just sitting there for the most part. Something is magical about the mids of the TK9T. I reach for it more than my N40's.



Hi man, off topic

How much better do you find the sound output of your ES100 over your s8 ?

I ve learned to love the analytical signature of s8, wich i once hated. But i think it lacks a bit of power and dynamic do drive more warmth and musicality to the music.


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> I've had mine for over 1 year and it's still in perfect condition.


I have the A15 for as long as i can remember and they are certainly in great shape. I had got 2, one to be gifted. On one of them there was a signal leak to the shell of both the sides which zapped me (when i wasnt paying attention). I believe they have stepped up the QC. But that niggle apart they are robust!


----------



## thejoker13

peter123 said:


> The Toneking T4 is available for $118 on the Aliexpress sale......


Do you have the T4 Peter? I think it's very special and hope people pick some up during the sale. They're a STEAL at the 120-130.00 price point, in my opinion. I'd love to read your thoughts on the all BA Tonekings that have been recently released. I've really been considering trying to organize a tour for the T4 and T66s, just to try and get them some more exposure, as I believe they're that good.


----------



## Otto Motor

snip3r77 said:


> I already have the T2 Tinaudio and QT2, should I be looking at trn v80?


No! Too similar to the latter.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Very good from people whose opinions I trust in here.
> 
> It is weird looking isn't it... lol.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews


Toneking Nine Tail should abbreviate as Toenail!!!!


----------



## Lurk650

paulindss said:


> Hi man, off topic
> 
> How much better do you find the sound output of your ES100 over your s8 ?
> 
> I ve learned to love the analytical signature of s8, wich i once hated. But i think it lacks a bit of power and dynamic do drive more warmth and musicality to the music.



Definitely much better, better dynamics, layering, imaging...well everything


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> No! Too similar to the latter.


Ok save some $ this time round


----------



## audionab

superuser1 said:


> I have the A15 for as long as i can remember and they are certainly in great shape. I had got 2, one to be gifted. On one of them there was a signal leak to the shell of both the sides which zapped me (when i wasnt paying attention). I believe they have stepped up the QC. But that niggle apart they are robust!


great
how would you describe its sound 
anything exceptional? 
or anything hurtful? like treble issues or anything


----------



## superuser1

audionab said:


> great
> how would you describe its sound
> anything exceptional?
> or anything hurtful? like treble issues or anything


I think @crabdog absolutely nailed it while describing the sound. No treble issues at all unless lack of treble is an issue 
Overall its got some excellent sub bass and no treble issues and its an iem on the warm side. Really enjoyable and musical sound IMO.


----------



## MDH12AX7

B9Scrambler said:


> I personally like the V80's excessive treble. Lines up with my preferences. But even for me, at times it can be too much. The ZS6's peak is lower which a lot of people seem to have issues with. My JVC fanboyism enjoys that style of treble. And yes, the V80's bass kicks @ss. Like a BGVP DM5 without the messed up imaging.
> 
> You've rightfully pointed out the and condemned them and others for ripping off the designs. That comment was more directed to those that hopped on the hate train bandwagon for the ZS5/ZS6 and continue to ride it strongly without any consistency when it comes to other brands doing the exact same thing.


I found then bright at first.realized there is a  3db dip  between 1khz and arounb 3khz that recessed th mids and left the treble bright. After boosting the mids 3db from 1k to 3k and the highs were now give it a shot


----------



## durwood

snip3r77 said:


> I already have the T2 Tinaudio and QT2, should I be looking at trn v80?





Otto Motor said:


> No! Too similar to the latter.



...unless you want something more comfortable. The TRN V80 borrowed shape is nice. Soundwise on one of those it is too close to call.


----------



## kuki_junior

Best basshead recommendations for Chi fi? Using for Movies and EDMS.


----------



## kuki_junior

Haha. Thanks. Just ordered a pair of Tin audio off ali.



crabdog said:


> The T2 is definitely still good. Other good recs are: Artiste DC1, BQEYZ K2, TRN V80 and DEAT Hifi Small (plus a bunch of others I forget at the moment). We're spoiled for choice at the moment and what's best for you will come down to what shape/style you like and what sound signature you prefer.


----------



## paulindss

I have the earphone in my signature that was said to be similar to v80, and i also have a v80 coming to home.

What i wanted to these earphones be perfect, is a little less bass resulting in a little more close mids, and also a hint of highs giving more air and sparkle. I can get all of that with eq... The original bass covers too much of the sound on my current. Otherwise they are perfect. If they were more u shaped than v...

I could go for BQEYZ kc2, i think it would fit my needs. But it would be stupid to get one having a v80 coming and another pretty similar already. Just a little eq and i honestly don't want to much more of a IEM... Absolutely already love the iem in my possession.

If the v80 as stated by Otto mottor, have more textured bass, and more open highs, Its a matter of a little few dbs less in bass and i am done. Really excited about these.


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> I have the earphone in my signature that was said to be similar to v80, and i also have a v80 coming to home.
> 
> What i wanted to these earphones be perfect, is a little less bass resulting in a little more close mids, and also a hint of highs giving more air and sparkle. I can get all of that with eq... The original bass covers too much of the sound on my current. Otherwise they are perfect. If they were more u shaped than v...
> 
> ...


Yep, the V80 will do if you like a healthy bass...and the BQEYZ would be too similar to justify them, too...it would be wise to save the money for something "bigger".


----------



## Otto Motor

kuki_junior said:


> Best basshead recommendations for Chi fi? Using for Movies and EDMS.


I like the KZ ZSR for this purpose...rocks V10 engines at formula 1 races.


----------



## jibberish

thejoker13 said:


> Do you have the T4 Peter? I think it's very special and hope people pick some up during the sale. They're a STEAL at the 120-130.00 price point, in my opinion. I'd love to read your thoughts on the all BA Tonekings that have been recently released. I've really been considering trying to organize a tour for the T4 and T66s, just to try and get them some more exposure, as I believe they're that good.



I received the T4 last week, influenced in part by your review, and I'm really enjoying them. I definitely wanted something with more of a reference tuning and that has great detail, and I've never had an all BA IEM before, so I gave them a try. It's been fun to listen to recordings I know inside and out and hear new things in the mix 

Shame that I just missed out on the sale prices, but oh well...


----------



## thejoker13

jibberish said:


> I received the T4 last week, influenced in part by your review, and I'm really enjoying them. I definitely wanted something with more of a reference tuning and that has great detail, and I've never had an all BA IEM before, so I gave them a try. It's been fun to listen to recordings I know inside and out and hear new things in the mix
> 
> Shame that I just missed out on the sale prices, but oh well...


I'm glad to hear you're enjoying the T4's, congrats! That's a bummer about missing out on the sale though. I also just ordered something a week to quick and missed out on the sale as well, so I feel your pain, lol.


----------



## SilverLodestar

thejoker13 said:


> I'm glad to hear you're enjoying the T4's, congrats! That's a bummer about missing out on the sale though. I also just ordered something a week to quick and missed out on the sale as well, so I feel your pain, lol.


I’m so so very close to pulling the trigger on the T4, especially with how cheap they are now. I just wanna ask you how the treble is at high volumes. I’m extremely sensitive to frequencies around 5k Hz to around 8k Hz. Do these have any hint of harshness or grain at higher volumes?

Also, I’m super curious about the midrange too. Would you consider the midrange and vocals to be even and non-recessed? I’m kind of a midrange junky 

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## TLDRonin

B9Scrambler said:


> Oh yeah, and the V80 has seen some revision, at least visually. Gone is the glossy paint job, replaced by a matte one. No idea if they changed the blue version as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't planning on opening this one up since they're going to be used for a giveaway, but after those beta tester comments I had to take a listen. Went through a number of test tracks that I'm very familiar with. If there is a difference in the upper end, it is very minimal. Listening to one ear piece from each set in each ear, there didn't seem to be any immediately detectable difference to my ears.


do aliexpress sellers have the matte ones yet?


Considering picking them up, but the shiny black and blue look very cheap, imo


----------



## DocHoliday (Aug 28, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I was scratching my head about the general brightness reports on the V80...which I cannot confirm...and I am really treble sensitive and have issues with the ZS6 and the SEAHF AWK-009.



Consider the variations in frequency sensitivity as it relates to insertion depth. The E-MI C880 is an excellent in-ear monitor but I can't listen to it for long. I have shallow ear canals and the 2500khz frequency is just unbearable for my ears. The way I got around the issue was by using the HDS2 eartips. The eartips extend the distance between my eardrum and the BA diaphragms and with said eartips the C880 delivers a slightly warmer and slightly smoother presentation. No more irritation and unpleasantness. 

The proper eartip won't fix a bad IEM but I always say that the correct eartip can make a world of difference.




 

The ZS10 comes to mind.
The ZS6 comes to mind.
The ES4 comes to mind.
The ED16 comes to mind.

Know your ears. 



Otto Motor said:


> I am surprised about the surprise of tacit revisions. We had this all along...for example, the earliest KZ ZST (or was it the ZS3?) were totally out of whack in their tuning and were instantly revised...





B9Scrambler said:


> ZS3 was recalled immediately for crushed sound tubes. No tuning changes that I know of. Can't recall if the ZST was redacted for anything.



I still have one of the very first ZST's (carbon) which had BA's that were not firing (on either earpiece). My reasoning was that KZ was woefully unaware of how sensitive balanced armatures were since they had only worked with dynamic drivers up to that point. In my mind's eye I can just see some poor slob starting his day with a yawn as he empties a bucket of BA's onto someone's workstation. The BA's crash and spill....spill and crash.


----------



## crabdog

TLDRonin said:


> do aliexpress sellers have the matte ones yet?
> 
> 
> Considering picking them up, but the shiny black and blue look very cheap, imo


For some reason, the blue was very difficult to photograph (for me). They look much nicer in person.


----------



## snip3r77

paulindss said:


> I have the earphone in my signature that was said to be similar to v80, and i also have a v80 coming to home.
> 
> What i wanted to these earphones be perfect, is a little less bass resulting in a little more close mids, and also a hint of highs giving more air and sparkle. I can get all of that with eq... The original bass covers too much of the sound on my current. Otherwise they are perfect. If they were more u shaped than v...
> 
> ...



Hi bro, can you recommend a Bluetooth enabler for iem like those I mention?


----------



## kuki_junior

snip3r77 said:


> Hi bro, can you recommend a Bluetooth enabler for iem like those I mention?



I think KZ made one in AptX or something.


----------



## peter123

thejoker13 said:


> Do you have the T4 Peter? I think it's very special and hope people pick some up during the sale. They're a STEAL at the 120-130.00 price point, in my opinion. I'd love to read your thoughts on the all BA Tonekings that have been recently released. I've really been considering trying to organize a tour for the T4 and T66s, just to try and get them some more exposure, as I believe they're that good.



No unfortunately I don't but I'm very curious about them. I had a little accident last night and ended up ordering the SMSL IQ so I'd guess the T4 will have to wait  maybe at 11/11 ....


----------



## mbwilson111

peter123 said:


> I had a little accident last night and ended up ordering...



This is a danger that new headfi members should be warned about...in a large bold font!


----------



## paulindss

snip3r77 said:


> Hi bro, can you recommend a Bluetooth enabler for iem like those I mention?



The trn cable is the safer option to go for 2 pin products. The kz cable have several reports about the terrible Bluetooth connectivity. It's a bummer.

If you don't mind not going fully wireless. I have my eyes on the fiio btr3 Bluetooth reveiver.


----------



## superuser1

The EarStudio ES100 is getting rave reviews. I wonder how it would compare to the btr3


----------



## snip3r77

paulindss said:


> The trn cable is the safer option to go for 2 pin products. The kz cable have several reports about the terrible Bluetooth connectivity. It's a bummer.
> 
> If you don't mind not going fully wireless. I have my eyes on the fiio btr3 Bluetooth reveiver.



I'm using it for sports hence I will take a look at the Trn Cable option.


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> The EarStudio ES100 is getting rave reviews. I wonder how it would compare to the btr3


I love the ES100. It's one of my favourite things. Have a BTR3 coming too, should be here sometime this week.


----------



## paulindss

crabdog said:


> I love the ES100. It's one of my favourite things. Have a BTR3 coming too, should be here sometime this week.



Would be awesome to see a comparison


----------



## crabdog

paulindss said:


> Would be awesome to see a comparison


Yeah, I'll do one for sure.


----------



## peter123

I'm 100% sure that Radsone is going to have better support for their product and 99% sure that their app will be better as well but I'm curious about how the sound compare......


----------



## SSandDigital

Watched a video on BGVP-DMG, claiming this is the be all end all IEM for less than $300 at $130.  Anyone else heard them?


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 28, 2018)

I hope TRN reaches out to you.  Seems they do care about feedback.  Hopefully later in the year they will release maybe either a V80 V2 or a V100 w/ the same bass, improved mids and some proper tuning on the treble.  If I was TRN, I would dissect a Eytmotic ER4P, that has the best treble from a BA I've heard so far.



B9Scrambler said:


> Oh yeah, and the V80 has seen some revision, at least visually. Gone is the glossy paint job, replaced by a matte one. No idea if they changed the blue version as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't planning on opening this one up since they're going to be used for a giveaway, but after those beta tester comments I had to take a listen. Went through a number of test tracks that I'm very familiar with. If there is a difference in the upper end, it is very minimal. Listening to one ear piece from each set in each ear, there didn't seem to be any immediately detectable difference to my ears.


----------



## Slater (Aug 28, 2018)

SSandDigital said:


> Watched a video on BGVP-DMG, claiming this is the be all end all IEM for less than $300 at $130.  Anyone else heard them?



Those types of dollar to dollar comparisons are dubious claims at best. Even more so when the sources are YouTube videos.


----------



## paulindss

SSandDigital said:


> Watched a video on BGVP-DMG, claiming this is the be all end all IEM for less than $300 at $130.  Anyone else heard them?



It was from that bad guy good audio ? He seems like having a fairly good ear, but the videos are soooooo boring


----------



## phthora

He does have a good ear and good judgment. What he says is that the DMG is $130 and that "they sound a better than a lot of stuff I have that's more expensive than that," including the FH5. A stirring endorsement, but he's not giving a blanket statement that they beat everything under $300.


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the EM-023 is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/phb-em-023-in-ear-metal-earphone.23252/reviews#review-20809


----------



## TLDRonin

paulindss said:


> It was from that bad guy good audio ? He seems like having a fairly good ear, but the videos are soooooo boring


Its great if you listen to it in the background while doing something else


----------



## paulindss

I wonder if bad guy good audio is under some nickname around us. 

Show up dude, you videos are very useful and i appreciate it very much! With all that knowledge of chi-fi he must come around here sometimes.

But the videos are indeed boring lol. It lacks objectivity.


----------



## B9Scrambler

paulindss said:


> I wonder if bad guy good audio is under some nickname around us.
> 
> Show up dude, you videos are very useful and i appreciate it very much! With all that knowledge of chi-fi he must come around here sometimes.
> 
> But the videos are indeed boring lol. It lacks objectivity.



That's Hawaii Bad Boy.


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> Its great if you listen to it in the background while doing something else



Isn’t that what music is for?


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Isn’t that what music is for?



sometimes... not always... don't you ever just lie back and lose yourself totally in an awesome album by a favorite artist?


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> Isn’t that what music is for?


I'm listening to someone talk about a device that is used to listen to music. Close enough


----------



## Slater (Aug 28, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> sometimes... not always... don't you ever just lie back and lose yourself totally in an awesome album by a favorite artist?



No no, he was saying to use headphones, to listen to YouTube review videos about headphones, as background noise while doing other activities (like cleaning the house).

So I said “isn’t that what music is for?” (Ie listening to music on headphones as background noise while doing other activities like cleaning the house).

That’s the equivalent of taking a food magazine or recipe book, and tearing pages out and shredding them up and using them to bake into a homemade magazine pie. Mmmm tasty haha


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

Slater said:


> No no, he was saying to use headphones, to listen to YouTube review videos about headphones, as background noise while doing other activities (like cleaning the house).
> 
> So I said “isn’t that what music is for?” (Ie listening to music on headphones as background noise while doing other activities like cleaning the house).
> 
> That’s the equivalent of taking a food magazine or recipe book, and tearing pages out and shredding them up and using them to bake into a homemade magazine pie. Mmmm tasty haha


My Nana used to make magazine pie...she grew up in the depression, bless her heart.


----------



## Slater

Cruelhand Luke said:


> My Nana used to make magazine pie...she grew up in the depression, bless her heart.



Haha, I’ve been known to indulge in a slice myself every now and then. It’s a guiltless pleasure!

https://www.thestreet.com/amp/story/11012915/1/cellulose-wood-pulp-never-tasted-so-good.html


----------



## mbwilson111

I am so confused...you people are eating paper?


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

Slater said:


> Haha, I’ve been known to indulge in a slice myself every now and then. It’s a guiltless pleasure!
> 
> https://www.thestreet.com/amp/story/11012915/1/cellulose-wood-pulp-never-tasted-so-good.html


How do you suppose they keep pre-shredded cheese from not clumping up in the bag at the supermarket? Cellulose, right there on the label.


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

mbwilson111 said:


> I am so confused...you people are eating paper?


Hahaha no silly...just processed wood pulp.


----------



## mbwilson111

Cruelhand Luke said:


> Hahaha no silly...just processed wood pulp.



but you were shredding magazines...


----------



## Cruelhand Luke

mbwilson111 said:


> but you were shredding magazines...


oh, no Slater was making magazine pie...I just like a little powdered cellulose with my shredded parm


----------



## TLDRonin (Aug 28, 2018)

Slater said:


> No no, he was saying to use headphones, to listen to YouTube review videos about headphones, as background noise while doing other activities (like cleaning the house).
> 
> So I said “isn’t that what music is for?” (Ie listening to music on headphones as background noise while doing other activities like cleaning the house).
> 
> That’s the equivalent of taking a food magazine or recipe book, and tearing pages out and shredding them up and using them to bake into a homemade magazine pie. Mmmm tasty haha


I mean, sometimes its nice to listen to something other than music while doing something like a podcast 

Don't think its quite as bad as making a paper pie


----------



## theresanarc

Just got my first pair, EDR1's. They have a big sound to them but way too bass heavy for me. Not great for rock music because the vocals seem unfocused compared to the background instruments. I don't like a lot of silibance but I find my earbuds like Qian39ns or VEMonks to be a bit more clear sounding.

The other thing I'm a bit disappointed about these is that they aren't good for small ear canals, very stiff and the tip thingy is big in diameter, putting small silicone tips at the end doesn't help much either so the seal isn't great. Anyways, good earphones overall but I think I'll try different ones in the under-$10ish range for listening to rock/indie on the bus.


----------



## Slater

theresanarc said:


> Just got my first pair, EDR1's. They have a big sound to them but way too bass heavy for me. Not great for rock music because the vocals seem unfocused compared to the background instruments. I don't like a lot of silibance but I find my earbuds like Qian39ns or VEMonks to be a bit more clear sounding.
> 
> The other thing I'm a bit disappointed about these is that they aren't good for small ear canals, very stiff and the tip thingy is big in diameter, putting small silicone tips at the end doesn't help much either so the seal isn't great. Anyways, good earphones overall but I think I'll try different ones in the under-$10ish range for listening to rock/indie on the bus.



The stock tips that come with them are rubbish. For better sound, replace the tips with something else. I recommend experimenting with different tips (called tip rolling) to find a set of tips that sound the best to you. I use wide bore tips on my main pair, which reduces the bass and improves the soundstage.


----------



## wind016

paulindss said:


> I wonder if bad guy good audio is under some nickname around us.
> 
> Show up dude, you videos are very useful and i appreciate it very much! With all that knowledge of chi-fi he must come around here sometimes.
> 
> But the videos are indeed boring lol. It lacks objectivity.



Yes, I completely disagree with that dude about the KZ ZS10, AS10, and TRN V80. The ZS10 is not that bad. It's pretty dam good. The AS10 is not better than the ZS10, it's even more V-shaped than the ZS10. The TRN V80 is also not better with that congested sound and distorted treble. I don't trust the dude based on those 3 reviews alone. I know we all hear differently but that's just too much unless he had a fake ZS10.


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't have either, but all the other YT reviewers I've seen agreed, they prefer the AS10 over ZS10 and overall say it's better in almost every way. Just saying he's not alone on this.



wind016 said:


> Yes, I completely disagree with that dude about the KZ ZS10, AS10, and TRN V80. The ZS10 is not that bad. It's pretty dam good. The AS10 is not better than the ZS10, it's even more V-shaped than the ZS10. The TRN V80 is also not better with that congested sound and distorted treble. I don't trust the dude based on those 3 reviews alone. I know we all hear differently but that's just too much unless he had a fake ZS10.


----------



## crabdog

wind016 said:


> Yes, I completely disagree with that dude about the KZ ZS10, AS10, and TRN V80. The ZS10 is not that bad. It's pretty dam good. The AS10 is not better than the ZS10, it's even more V-shaped than the ZS10. The TRN V80 is also not better with that *congested sound and distorted treble*. I don't trust the dude based on those 3 reviews alone. I know we all hear differently but that's just too much unless he had a fake ZS10.


That's not how I hear the V80 but I do agree it's not perfect.


----------



## wind016

SSandDigital said:


> I don't have either, but all the other YT reviewers I've seen agreed, they prefer the AS10 over ZS10 and overall say it's better in almost every way. Just saying he's not alone on this.


I’m sure a lot do. But having the two side by side, the AS10 sounds like the ZS10 with more low end and a sharper treble to compensate for the increased low end and a smaller soundstage. These dudes make it sound like KZ made a substantial change with the AS10. You get what you expect with a ZS10 with more bass, a more V sound. Both great headphones, but ZS10 had a hate train. You listen to these back to back and the hate train is obvious.


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 28, 2018)

wind016 said:


> I’m sure a lot do. But having the two side by side, the AS10 sounds like the ZS10 with more low end and a sharper treble to compensate for the increased low end and a smaller soundstage. These dudes make it sound like KZ made a substantial change with the AS10. You get what you expect with a ZS10 with more bass, a more V sound. Both great headphones, but ZS10 had a hate train. You listen to these back to back and the hate train is obvious.



Where is the hate?  All I've seen is they recommend AS10, but do say if you already got the ZS10, you'll enjoy it as well.

I'll wait to see what KZ does with BA10 and see if TRN makes some further improvements.  Personally all I'm looking for from TRN is tweaks to treble tuning and add a proper crossover.  That would be about it.


----------



## crabdog

FWIW I haven't heard the ZS10 but my early impressions of the AS10 are quite positive.


----------



## Slater

SSandDigital said:


> Where is the hate?  All I've seen is they recommend AS10, but do say if you already got the ZS10, you'll enjoy it as well.
> 
> I'll wait to see what KZ does with BA10 and see if TRN makes some further improvements.  Personally all I'm looking for from TRN is tweaks to treble tuning and add a proper crossover.  That would be about it.



The V80 has a crossover.

Also, a lot of people disliked the ZS10 when it was released, which is where the “hate” came from. But just like anything, there will be those that like a certain product’s tuning, and those that hate it. For example, I don’t have any problem with the ZS6 and really like it; others hate it. And so on and so on.


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 28, 2018)

Wish the V80 was more consistent.  I don't mind the treble most of time, but w/ Fear and Loathing from Las Vegas, pick any album, it's awful...

I wonder if TRN used two separate BA rather than the dual BA would make a difference.


----------



## hiflofi (Aug 28, 2018)

SSandDigital said:


> I don't have either, but all the other YT reviewers I've seen agreed, they prefer the AS10 over ZS10 and overall say it's better in almost every way. Just saying he's not alone on this.


There are _*many*_ layers to reviews. The utility of a review is largely determined by the level of trust associated with that reviewer. I won't even get into the specifics of that because it's a touchy subject.
Another factor to consider is the uniqueness of our preferences and ears.

Either way, the oddity is is that most reviewers consider the AS10 decent but a lot of the purchasers (not mutually exclusive but..) have found it disappointing. Personally, I don't own an AS10 but I've heard it and given my impressions.

SN: Thank you @antdroid for your measurements and review. You share similar sentiments (not without some contentious points though) on the AS10 but I found it odd that your conclusion was different. That probably came down to personal preference.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> The V80 has a crossover.
> 
> Also, a lot of people disliked the ZS10 when it was released, which is where the “hate” came from. But just like anything, there will be those that like a certain product’s tuning, and those that hate it. For example, I don’t have any problem with the ZS6 and really like it; others hate it. And so on and so on.


I reviewed the ZS10 but never "hate" anything. For me, the pompously announced 10 drivers were a gimmick considering that the vocals were so recessed. If people like the ZS10 I am happy for them, because that's what it is all about.


----------



## paulindss (Aug 29, 2018)

What makes me safe about the as10 was that when i bought zs10, i had my expectations very low. Because of the hate. But i loved them, and my poor man analysis of the sound was pretty much on par with b9 review. And he liked very much on as10, more even than zs10. Also, the qualities stated on as10 is what i am looking for. A musical, warm, well bodyed yet somewhat technical sound. Zs10 already excells in layering and imaging of stage for example. The bass was a bit off on them, however. But now we have a b.a! That was said to have more texture and a better decay. Good! Better vocals and brighter treble. Perfect!

The thing is i am NOT looking for a 45$ iem that DESTROYS 200$ brainwavz b400 !!! I know what i want, i am sure that as10 will deliver it. The thing that b9 and other's that i saw can make a parallel between the two, is just a plus.

But what about people that don't have the knowledge of the past zs10 or don't know wich reviewer bias trust ? I think we should think about those people and think a little more of our statements, before burning a iem that could make someone happy. There are so heated opinions of "200$ beater" to "trash congested dark iem". I haven't received mine yet. But i know for sure it will be none of the two.

If as10 be just a tiny better mids, with tiny more sparkle and more revealing bass zs10. It would be already wonderful. I think the 5 driver, marketing thing create a alias of our view on the iem. I don't think we have the right to bash one iem just because it didn't reach our favourite signature, and often we do it here. Me included. Sometimes we get to the point of "oh, its not better than, or as better as twice its price iem, TRASH"

Sorry, i just lose sleep and i am writing everywhere hahaha.


----------



## antdroid

hiflofi said:


> There are _*many*_ layers to reviews. The utility of a review is largely determined by the level of trust associated with that reviewer. I won't even get into the specifics of that because it's a touchy subject.
> Another factor to consider is the uniqueness of our preferences and ears.
> 
> Either way, the oddity is is that most reviewers consider the AS10 decent but a lot of the purchasers (not mutually exclusive but..) have found it disappointing. Personally, I don't own an AS10 but I've heard it and given my impressions.
> ...



My review was trying to be objective as much as possible since it is not my normal sound signature. I prefer neutral/bright signatures but as something that is on the warmer end of neutral, I still find it very good for it's price range. I don't try to hate on everything unless its absolutely warranted. My personal preference would be the Tin Audio T2 if I was going to get an IEM in this price range. It does what "I" like the best, but I think many people will enjoy the AS10 as well. I point out a lot of flaws with it in my "review" but that's because I'm trying to be honest. 

At the end of the day though, this is still a budget headphone, so I can't be overly critical. I hope people aren't finding the flaws I am writing about in my "reviews" as fatal flaws. I will write that if it really was (for me ZS6's treble was a fatal flaw for me as much as I tried to eq it, and use 20+ different tips to get it working because it has miles and miles of potential!)


----------



## nxnje

Can't wait to hear the TRN v80 which was shipped yesterday..
China post is so slow but i'm freaking out of my pants and shoes to have a listen with those little beasts.
Thanks @Otto Motor and @B9Scrambler for their thoughts and patience as i've decided because of their patience and well-made reviews.
These guys are amazing and this is what makes head-fi a real BIG family, a place where everyone always try to help others.


----------



## kuki_junior

nxnje said:


> Can't wait to hear the TRN v80 which was shipped yesterday..
> China post is so slow but i'm freaking out of my pants and shoes to have a listen with those little beasts.
> Thanks @Otto Motor and @B9Scrambler for their thoughts and patience as i've decided because of their patience and well-made reviews.
> These guys are amazing and this is what makes head-fi a real BIG family, a place where everyone always try to help others.



I got Tin Audio t2 but they didnt ship it out even after 3 days.


----------



## novimon

Hi all,

13 years(!) lurker, first time poster here.  I've recently got the budget kings V80, ED16 and V20. After the initial enthusiasm they've all been disappointing to me because of their exaggerated treble. Apparently I'm really sensitive to that, they get fatiguing fast. I guess I should've figured that out since my most used IEMs have been the *Sony MH1* and *Memt X5*. Is there a multi-driver IEM from China that still retains the technical abilities of DD+BA combo but that does not have exaggerated treble? Any recommendations? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## crabdog

novimon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 13 years(!) lurker, first time poster here.  I've recently got the budget kings V80, ED16 and V20. After the initial enthusiasm they've all been disappointing to me because of their exaggerated treble. Apparently I'm really sensitive to that, they get fatiguing fast. I guess I should've figured that out since my most used IEMs have been the *Sony MH1* and *Memt X5*. Is there a multi-driver IEM from China that still retains the technical abilities of DD+BA combo but that does not have exaggerated treble? Any recommendations? Thanks a bunch!


I would say the BQEYZ K2 (see my review at the link below) which is technically adept but has a nice, smooth treble. For a single dynamic driver alternative, I've been very impressed by the DEAT Hifi Small. PM me for info on one more if you're curious as well.

By the way, since that was your first post after lurking for such a long time let me be the first to say: Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet.


----------



## Ruebezahl

As somebody, who has a problem with too sharp treble, I think the V80s could be too much for me, specially because I don't use EQ. So the BQEYZ K2 seems to be the better solution, also I think to buy the Tin Audio T2, or are these two IEs too equal?


----------



## novimon (Aug 29, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I would say the BQEYZ K2 (see my review at the link below) which is technically adept but has a nice, smooth treble. For a single dynamic driver alternative, I've been very impressed by the DEAT Hifi Small. PM me for info on one more if you're curious as well.
> 
> By the way, since that was your first post after lurking for such a long time let me be the first to say: Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet.


A reply from the venerable crabdog, I'm honored. I actually beat you to it and orderd the BQEYZ K2 from the Aliexpress sale a couple of days ago, hoping it will be everything I've ever wanted.
After all these years, I think my wallet has already taken the hit


----------



## crabdog

Ruebezahl said:


> As somebody, who has a problem with too sharp treble, I think the V80s could be too much for me, specially because I don't use EQ. So the BQEYZ K2 seems to be the better solution, also I think to buy the Tin Audio T2, or are these two IEs too equal?


Both great choices but have their differences. The T2 is a bit leaner and has a striking, natural timbre and large soundstage. Can be worn cable up or down but some find it a bit uncomfortable. The K2 is smoother with a warmer tonality but still has good separation and detail. Both have detachable cable so can be upgraded/replaced if you desire. They would be a great pair to compliment each other and different enough to warrant owning both


----------



## superuser1

novimon said:


> A reply from the venerable crabdog, I'm honored. I actually beat you to it and orderd the BQEYZ K2 from the Aliexpress sale a couple of days ago, hoping it will be everything I've ever wanted.
> After all these years, I think my wallet has already taken the hit


He is too modest to acknowledge that title 
Lucky # 13


----------



## nxnje

kuki_junior said:


> I got Tin Audio t2 but they didnt ship it out even after 3 days.


The store from where i bought my trn v80 shipped the product in the same day of the order.
I ordered it monday and today my packet is ready to be shipped.
I bought from AK audio store and hope they have a nice customer service.


----------



## Ruebezahl

crabdog said:


> Both great choices but have their differences. The T2 is a bit leaner and has a striking, natural timbre and large soundstage. Can be worn cable up or down but some find it a bit uncomfortable. The K2 is smoother with a warmer tonality but still has good separation and detail. Both have detachable cable so can be upgraded/replaced if you desire. They would be a great pair to compliment each other and different enough to warrant owning both




Perfect, thank you. So I'm going to buy both and write a review, as far as they arrived and are tested


----------



## DocHoliday

darmanastartes said:


> My review of the EM-023 is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/phb-em-023-in-ear-metal-earphone.23252/reviews#review-20809



I would really like to see KZ take a page out of PHB's playbook and offer a similar storage case for their IEMs. 
Now that KZ has made the jump to $50+ IEMs (ZS10, AS10 and the upcoming BA10) there is no reason for them not to INCLUDE their own branded storage case. 




 

Something like this can be found on AliExpress for less than $1 per piece and that includes mark-up/profit margin. I'm sure requesting something a little bit wider and slightly more shallow would be easy to accommodate. Put the KZ logo on top and a foam/felt insert inside to protect the IEMs and they can one-up every budget IEM on the market.

If PHB had the foresight to do it at $38 which is in line with KZ's competitive prices then.....



 



The best way to excel in a flooded market is to under-promise, over-deliver and do just a little bit more than your competitors.


----------



## Zlivan

Where's your other cable?

Anyway, I agree, one of the better bundles I received lately and they sound good, what more to ask for 30-something dollars.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 29, 2018)

nxnje said:


> Can't wait to hear the TRN v80 which was shipped yesterday..
> China post is so slow but i'm freaking out of my pants and shoes to have a listen with those little beasts.
> Thanks @Otto Motor and @B9Scrambler for their thoughts and patience as i've decided because of their patience and well-made reviews.
> These guys are amazing and this is what makes head-fi a real BIG family, a place where everyone always try to help others.


Let's  hope posteitaliane are not planning on having a strike!



crabdog said:


> Both great choices but have their differences. The T2 is a bit leaner and has a striking, natural timbre and large soundstage. Can be worn cable up or down but some find it a bit uncomfortable. The K2 is smoother with a warmer tonality but still has good separation and detail. Both have detachable cable so can be upgraded/replaced if you desire. They would be a great pair to compliment each other and different enough to warrant owning both


Oh, and don't forget to add the PHB EM-023, which has the smoothest treble of all!!!!


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 29, 2018)

DocHoliday said:


> I would really like to see KZ take a page out of PHB's playbook and offer a similar storage case for their IEMs.



Doc, how did you make the black PHB box work for you? The foam takes a lot of space and when you take it out it is all metal. And the iems in that stiff bag don't fit in there anymore.

P.S. I am spoilt from the similar looking however well padded and very sturdy iBasso box.


----------



## phthora

That AliExpress sale hit me hard! I ended up buying 6 cables, the T2, Nine Tail, TFZ Queen, and Macaw GT600s. And I still have a cart full of stuff waiting for 11.11...


----------



## nxnje

Otto Motor said:


> Let's  hope posteitaliane are not planning on having a strike!
> 
> 
> Oh, and don't forget to add the PHB EM-023, which has the smoothest treble of all!!!!



What do you mean with strike? U mean like when they open packets for control? I have legally bought them.


----------



## Ruebezahl

So after all the stuff I could read here and on other sides, I ordered the PHB EM-023 und the T2s. Can't wait to get these in my hands. Also I got a pair of NuForce NE800 in used but good condition on german ebay for around 12€ incl shipping and my order with some KZ starline tips in size L arrived today, so I'm a very happy camper \o/


----------



## randomnin (Aug 29, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> The good thing about TFZ, or bad depending on how you look at it, is that if you buy a mid-tier model there is almost no point getting an upper level model. You're getting most of the performance at what essentially amounts to a huge discount. Yeah, you're giving up the nicer materials, but if sound is what matters most then you're set. That's why the Excl. 3, Series 2 and My Love II are my go to recommendations for that brand.


Hmm, I guess I made the right call when I chose to check out TFZs through Series 2, after reviewing the frequency response graphs and DD descriptions (driver size, material, magnet, claims of used technologies) of most models. Plus, Series 2 doesn't have vents facing outside (hopes for better isolation than TFZs with outer and more numerous vents) and it's made of plastic (personal preference, plastic seems more comfortable, safe and reasonable for IEMs).


----------



## Otto Motor

Ruebezahl said:


> So after all the stuff I could read here and on other sides, I ordered the PHB EM-023 und the T2s. Can't wait to get these in my hands. Also I got a pair of NuForce NE800 in used but good condition on german ebay for around 12€ incl shipping and my order with some KZ starline tips in size L arrived today, so I'm a very happy camper \o/


Here another one for your shopping cart: after reading my review of the RUIZU X02 budget player:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ruizu-x02-8-gb-mp3-player.23281/reviews#review-20817


----------



## DocHoliday

Otto Motor said:


> Doc, how did you make the black PHB box work for you? The foam takes a lot of space and when you take it out it is all metal. And the iems in that stiff bag don't fit in there anymore.
> 
> P.S. I am spoilt from the similar looking however well padded and very sturdy iBasso box.



Haven't ordered the PHB as it would be somewhat redundant for me (ZS6). I just thinking that KZ should be including a case at this point. Ideally, a quality case like the ibasso or early UE cases but the bamboo would be a nice differentiation.

In regards to the PHB's sparse metal interior, just order a sheet of felt with your next AliExpress order and cut it to size or stop by a nearby fabric store. The last time I did I picked up several sheets of felt at 35 cents each. Problem solved.


----------



## Ruebezahl

Otto Motor said:


> Here another one for your shopping cart: after reading my review of the RUIZU X02 budget player:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ruizu-x02-8-gb-mp3-player.23281/reviews#review-20817




You want to kill my bank account 
I've seen that review already, but I don't know, if these player is any better than my SanDisk Clip Jam..or Clip Sport.. whatever this damn thing is called
At the moment I'm quiet triggered by the Hidiz AP80, only problem is, that it is a kickstarter at the moment and I don't want to wait that long...


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Here another one for your shopping cart: after reading my review of the RUIZU X02 budget player:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ruizu-x02-8-gb-mp3-player.23281/reviews#review-20817



Does the memory card go in any further, or does it always stick out like that? If it always sticks out, that's a terrible design!


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Does the memory card go in any further, or does it always stick out like that? If it always sticks out, that's a terrible design!


No, it goes inside like in any other device.


----------



## Taggerung

Slater said:


> Those types of dollar to dollar comparisons are dubious claims at best. Even more so when the sources are YouTube videos.



HBB is anything but dubious, and he never gave a blanket statement like that. Just out of everything he's heard, which is basically everything on his channel.


----------



## Slater (Aug 30, 2018)

Taggerung said:


> HBB is anything but dubious, and he never gave a blanket statement like that. Just out of everything he's heard, which is basically everything on his channel.




That's cool - I know who he is (he's the reason why I bought the Sennheiser HD630VB).

I'm not saying his analysis or impression isn't valid or accurate. I'm saying that it isn't really valid to use the dollar scales. Prices are always changing, sales are always happening, some gear has ridiculously high markups by the manufacturer while others have much lower markups. And my list of $300 gear is probably different than HBBs list of $300 gear.

I mean, it's all relative anyways. Here's an example. If someone was to say that a hypothetical "_$50 IEM sounds better than $300 IEMs_". Well, there's $300 ChiFi IEMs "_that sound better than $1000 IEMs_". So does that mean the $50 IEM sounds better than $1000 IEMs (since they sounded better than $300 IEMs, which sounded better than $1000 IEMs)? See how pointless and meaningless those dollar comparisons are?

I mean, there was a legit eBay posting last week for a Philips SHP9500 selling for $1,000. Seeing how the Fidelio X2 are superior to the 9500, I guess I can now say that my Philips Fidelio X2 are "better than $1,000 headphones"? And I'm sure if I looked hard enough I could find someone asking $40,000 for their Philips SHP9500. So I can say my Philips Fidelio X2 are "better than $40,000 headphones" too! It's trivial and meaningless, because the $1,000 or $20,000 depends on too many other factors.

It makes much more sense to compare specific EQUIPMENT, not dollars. So for example "_this XYZ IEM sounds better than the the Sony ABC and Sennheiser DEF_". Then it gives an actual point of reference that others can compare with, regardless of how many "dollars" are involved. And that’s exactly what Hawaiibadboy did; he compared an IEM to other specific IEMs, not mythical dollar numbers.

See the difference?


----------



## rodel808

Any comparisons between the ZhiYin z5000 and updated z5000s? I've only found one seller on AliExpress that have it.


----------



## phthora

I just nabbed a TRN V80 for $20! I've got to _stop _looking at earphones...


----------



## mbwilson111

phthora said:


> I just nabbed a TRN V80 for $20! I've got to _stop _looking at earphones...



I would hate to total up the cost of all of mine.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 29, 2018)

Taggerung said:


> HBB is anything but dubious, and he never gave a blanket statement like that. Just out of everything he's heard, which is basically everything on his channel.



Excellent! A very soothing video - compared to B9's vivid unpacking ones . I can offer one of mine, a guy loading a portable loo onto a truck.
Extremely calm. My 7 min. video received 1 like and 10 dislikes.



Spoiler: Video


----------



## Riz99

TinHifi have just posted a pic on the t2 pro on Twitter, check it out guys. 
pic.twitter.com/lXEzToEx3w


----------



## jant71

They look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Blah! You got me...





A picture of a box you mean.


----------



## Riz99

jant71 said:


> They look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Blah! You got me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry , atleast that is all we are getting for now.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Excellent! A very soothing video - compared to B9's vivid unpacking ones . I can offer one of mine, a guy loading a portable loo onto a truck.
> Extremely calm. My 7 min. video received 1 like and 10 dislikes.
> 
> 
> ...




I had a cool unboxing/first impressions vid made up then realized I filmed it in portrait mode... Safe to say I couldn't upload that, haha.


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> I had a cool unboxing/first impressions vid made up then realized I filmed it in portrait mode... Safe to say I couldn't upload that, haha.


Yes weekend! I mean yes you can....


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Yes weekend! I mean yes you can....



No...it was completely messed up, haha. If it's not raining tomorrow I'm likely to try again.


----------



## chinmie

B9Scrambler said:


> I had a cool unboxing/first impressions vid made up then realized I filmed it in portrait mode... Safe to say I couldn't upload that, haha.



well i saw some artists made portrait modes for their official videos on youtube, so i think you're all good


----------



## phthora

mbwilson111 said:


> I would hate to total up the cost of all of mine.



Yeah, I cashed out my 11.11 savings, but worth it! I only spent 20 bucks impulsively, so I call that a win.


----------



## B9Scrambler

chinmie said:


> well i saw some artists made portrait modes for their official videos on youtube, so i think you're all good



True. But the image itself was sideways too .Trust me, it was no good. Unless you feel like cricking your neck, haha


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> That's cool - I know who he is (he's the reason why I bought the Sennheiser HD630VB).
> 
> I'm not saying his analysis or impression isn't valid or accurate. I'm saying that it isn't really valid to use the dollar scales. Prices are always changing, sales are always happening, some gear has ridiculously high markups by the manufacturer while others have much lower markups. And my list of $300 gear is probably different than HBBs list of $300 gear.
> 
> ...


When he made those comparisons with the fh5 and the custom iem he was not implying that it sounds better then every single iem in that price range because that would be stupid as different iems can have different signatures which will cater towards different people. I personally feel more dollar to dollar comparisons from reviewers  are better for the iem scene as it will gradually have a positive effect on pricing.


----------



## superuser1

For people wanting to buy a BA offering, the Toneking T4 which i recently ordered and received yesterday, is an excellent contender for a neutral sound signature with nothing elevated and nothing really recessed IMO. I have not spent much time on them but they are extremely promising. @thejoker13 can elaborate more on the sonic qualities.


----------



## Nabillion_786

superuser1 said:


> For people wanting to buy a BA offering, the Toneking T4 which i recently ordered and received yesterday, is an excellent contender for a neutral sound signature with nothing elevated and nothing really recessed IMO. I have not spent much time on them but they are extremely promising. @thejoker13 can elaborate more on the sonic qualities.


How do they compare to the tin audio T2?


----------



## nxnje

Otto Motor said:


> Here another one for your shopping cart: after reading my review of the RUIZU X02 budget player:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ruizu-x02-8-gb-mp3-player.23281/reviews#review-20817



Ruizu XO2 is not a real hi-fi DAP and i think it is not the best in the 15-20$ price range.
I think the best you can buy for that price is a Benjie S5 player (AGPTEK M20 out of china), which i bought after trying my ruizu x02. 
There's even a bluetooth version which costs 2 euros more than the one without bt.
It is small, compact, solid (a bit heavy if i have to be honest) but it sounds great for the price and for the dimensions.


----------



## nxnje (Aug 30, 2018)

Anyway, could you guys help me?
I always buy foam tips for my memt x5 but now i need some pairs more for my incoming trn v80.
Which kind of dimension should i buy?
I can't find the diameter of the nozzle online and i need it to choose my foam tips.
Is that a normal 6mm nozzle?

I always use T300 foam tips as T400 are large for my ears but i've seen online there are no T300 clones compatible with trn v80 as T300 have 4.5 nozzle diameter and T400 are 5 so they could be ok, but they are so big.


----------



## demo-to (Aug 30, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> For people wanting to buy a BA offering, the Toneking T4 which i recently ordered and received yesterday, is an excellent contender for a neutral sound signature with nothing elevated and nothing really recessed IMO. I have not spent much time on them but they are extremely promising. @thejoker13 can elaborate more on the sonic qualities.


+1
+ no really faults imo
+ who likes to have more elevation on voices, a more intimate receiption, can consider the Rose Mini4 which is comparable to the T4 in all other areas whereas the latter has the more balanced out room / stage


----------



## chinmie

demo-to said:


> +1
> + no really faults imo
> + who likes to have more elevation on voices, a more intimate receiption, can consider the Rose Mini4 which is comparable to the T4 in all other areas whereas the latter has the more balanced out room / stage



please compare them (the T4) with the Hisenior B5+ and KZ AS10 once you receive them


----------



## tripside

Anyone with both the Toneking Ninetails and T4 ? I’d like to know how they compare to each other.


----------



## randomnin

I want to try my hand in reviewing Chi-Fi, so I have a question. Would I be right to assume that the Spectral Flatness test here - https://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php - is the correct, uncontroversial and consensus accepted way of determining the frequency response flatness of a headset by ear?


----------



## demo-to

tripside said:


> Anyone with both the Toneking Ninetails and T4 ? I’d like to know how they compare to each other.


I had both but not at the same time. So only taking from my memories both are very good IEMs for the price.
It's a question of preferences I would say.
The T4 is the more balanced, neutral and forgiving of the both. I think from the signature they are not so far away but the 9T has some coloration here an there (if my memories are correct in the treble and/or upper midrange) which let me sell it in the end. I could not find a filter arrangement which delivered it all the same time to my preferences (balanced, close to neutral yet natural and present voices)
The T4 delivered more of this and I only sold it because I own the Rose Mini4 (more focus on voices and a tad more forgiving imo) and know about the Mini6 which I hope to get sometime in the future again.


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 30, 2018)

Toneking TS5?



demo-to said:


> I had both but not at the same time. So only taking from my memories both are very good IEMs for the price.
> It's a question of preferences I would say.
> The T4 is the more balanced, neutral and forgiving of the both. I think from the signature they are not so far away but the 9T has some coloration here an there (if my memories are correct in the treble and/or upper midrange) which let me sell it in the end. I could not find a filter arrangement which delivered it all the same time to my preferences (balanced, close to neutral yet natural and present voices)
> The T4 delivered more of this and I only sold it because I own the Rose Mini4 (more focus on voices and a tad more forgiving imo) and know about the Mini6 which I hope to get sometime in the future again.



Why bother?

Listen for a substantial amount of time, know the device you are reviewing well, to make a sound judgement.  Explain what your preference are.  For example, it's well known now Tyll @ innerfidelity has a preference for warmer headphones, more bass and rolled off treble.  Just look at the headphones he's taking with him on his retirement, Bose and Beats.  So explaining what you like and don't like, what music you used, is more important.  Gives reader an idea of what to expect from the device based on your preferences.

Or you could go for entertaining, Zeos is the best audio reviewer on the planet right now.  His M50 and M50X reviews are absolute gold, absolutely the best reviews ever.  He nearly died reviewing the M50x, blew out his earbrains and earballs.





randomnin said:


> I want to try my hand in reviewing Chi-Fi, so I have a question. Would I be right to assume that the Spectral Flatness test here - https://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php - is the correct, uncontroversial and consensus accepted way of determining the frequency response flatness of a headset by ear?


----------



## randomnin

SSandDigital said:


> Toneking TS5?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've read loads of reviews in various languages, I somewhat know the particulars. And I asked the question specifically for crafting a good default introductory part, I believe the audiocheck tests would provide a useful reference point and mitigate the need for colorful expressions and varied adjectives when explaining the sound signature. I want my reviews to be short, standardized and focused, with my preferences and score weighing well explained under a spoiler.


----------



## SSandDigital

randomnin said:


> Yeah, I've read loads of reviews in various languages, I somewhat know the particulars. And I asked the question specifically for crafting a good default introductory part, I believe the audiocheck tests would provide a useful reference point and mitigate the need for colorful expressions and varied adjectives when explaining the sound signature. I want my reviews to be short, standardized and focused, with my preferences and score weighing well explained under a spoiler.



Problem is hearing is subjective, not objective.  Your fans will still hear the audiocheck tests differently from you.  That's why I think explaining your preferences is more useful.  Do whatever you want.  I personally watch more Zeos than any other review just for entertainment.


----------



## randomnin

SSandDigital said:


> Problem is hearing is subjective, not objective.  Your fans will still hear the audiocheck tests differently from you.  That's why I think explaining your preferences is more useful.  Do whatever you want.  I personally watch more Zeos than any other review just for entertainment.


Hearing is indeed subjective, but there should be a lot of overlap for the average hearing. Unless mine or someone else's is freakishly "special", the experiences shouldn't differ much and should generally be replicable, especially if the methodology is well noted. Anyhow, I haven't seen a review done exactly I envision it, so I want to try, and let I be damned if I don't do whatever I want!!


----------



## weedophile

After much deliberation, decided to get the AS10 from a new store as they are giving $9 off $90 store coupon on top of the select coupon(steal!!!). Got 2 of them and probably selling one (to reduce my cost even more xD)

Was looking at a couple of other 5BAs but the next cheapest is the HiSenior which cost twice as expensive so i thought why not go for something cheaper, try and understand if pure BAs are what i want and wait for the 11.11 sale and get an end game IEM for myself. It will probably be the last pair of IEM i will buy, like my GF told me that's the last pair of shoes she's gonna buy this month (... September's lurking xD)


----------



## thejoker13

superuser1 said:


> For people wanting to buy a BA offering, the Toneking T4 which i recently ordered and received yesterday, is an excellent contender for a neutral sound signature with nothing elevated and nothing really recessed IMO. I have not spent much time on them but they are extremely promising. @thejoker13 can elaborate more on the sonic qualities.


Your impressions are spot on! I am listening to the T4 at this very moment and am still captivated by their flat, and neutral tuning. I LOVE listening to any music that is vocal oriented. I can just close my eyes and be transported to another time and place, just pure bliss. These are available for around 120.00- 130.00 with the ali sale and with store coupons right now too. 
Thanks for sharing your impressions! I am finally not alone in enjoying these, haha!


----------



## thejoker13

tripside said:


> Anyone with both the Toneking Ninetails and T4 ? I’d like to know how they compare to each other.


I do own and enjoy both, so I'll try to give you a comparison.
The nine tail are fun and musical, with a dynamic and vibrant sound. They are clear and non peaky with a very quality tuning. They're pretty comfortable once you get the correct fit. Isolation is decent for a vented iem with a dynamic driver. The tuning system works well and makes them very versatile.
The T4 are a VERY coherent sounding iem with 4 BA's. They're tuned more for reference and neutral sound. They're also very smooth but still with excellent treble and mid details. No peaks to my ears. They share the best isolation of any iem I own, along with the T66s which shares the same shell. They're also extremely comfortable to my ears, but obviously your ear shape may vary to mine, etc.
In my opinion, the T4 is a slight upgrade in sound to the nine tail, but that's because my preferences align more with a neutral and slightly analytical sound.
Both are fantastic though, and aren't redundant enough to only justify owning one or the other. Toneking is on a ROLL lately and have been putting out some extremely well tuned earphones. I hope that helps you out, and I'll try and answer any questions you may have going forward!


----------



## SilverLodestar

thejoker13 said:


> I do own and enjoy both, so I'll try to give you a comparison.
> The nine tail are fun and musical, with a dynamic and vibrant sound. They are clear and non peaky with a very quality tuning. They're pretty comfortable once you get the correct fit. Isolation is decent for a vented iem with a dynamic driver. The tuning system works well and makes them very versatile.
> The T4 are a VERY coherent sounding iem with 4 BA's. They're tuned more for reference and neutral sound. They're also very smooth but still with excellent treble and mid details. No peaks to my ears. They share the best isolation of any iem I own, along with the T66s which shares the same shell. They're also extremely comfortable to my ears, but obviously your ear shape may vary to mine, etc.
> In my opinion, the T4 is a slight upgrade in sound to the nine tail, but that's because my preferences align more with a neutral and slightly analytical sound.
> Both are fantastic though, and aren't redundant enough to only justify owning one or the other. Toneking is on a ROLL lately and have been putting out some extremely well tuned earphones. I hope that helps you out, and I'll try and answer any questions you may have going forward!



The T4 are looking really promising! I just wanted ask you how the treble is at high volumes. I’m extremely sensitive to frequencies around 5k Hz to around 8k Hz, and the FR graph for the T4 look a bit hot around 4k to 8k Hz. Do these have any hint of harshness or grain at higher volumes?

Also, I’m super curious about the midrange too. Would you consider the midrange and vocals to be textured, forward/non-recessed, and even? With all the coupons I have, it'd only be $116 and I just wanna make sure these are the best upgrade from the Tin T2.


----------



## SSandDigital

ToneKing T5S vs BGVP DMG


----------



## thejoker13

SilverLodestar said:


> The T4 are looking really promising! I just wanted ask you how the treble is at high volumes. I’m extremely sensitive to frequencies around 5k Hz to around 8k Hz, and the FR graph for the T4 look a bit hot around 4k to 8k Hz. Do these have any hint of harshness or grain at higher volumes?
> 
> Also, I’m super curious about the midrange too. Would you consider the midrange and vocals to be textured, forward/non-recessed, and even? With all the coupons I have, it'd only be $116 and I just wanna make sure these are the best upgrade from the Tin T2.


I find the T4 to be the direct upgrade to the T2. I am sure source will play a part in how they play at higher volumes, but they have zero grain or harshness at almost full volume on my LG V20. The T4 are mid forward as well. To my ears, they're an upgrade to the t2 with almost exactly the same characteristics.


----------



## thejoker13

SSandDigital said:


> ToneKing T5S vs BGVP DMG


I would LOVE to read about that comparison. I have the DMG on the way and am very curious about the ts5.


----------



## SilverLodestar

thejoker13 said:


> I find the T4 to be the direct upgrade to the T2. I am sure source will play a part in how they play at higher volumes, but they have zero grain or harshness at almost full volume on my LG V20. The T4 are mid forward as well. To my ears, they're an upgrade to the t2 with almost exactly the same characteristics.


Just ordered the T4 in blue for only $116! Hearing that it has extremely similar characteristics compared to the T2 and that it’s a direct upgrade solidified my choice. Thank you for helping!


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 30, 2018)

CANADIANS: deal on the famous Brainwavz B400:


Spoiler: Deal



https://headphonebar.com/collections/earphones/products/brainwavz-b400-quad-driver-iem



AMERICANS: deal is on everywhere!


----------



## theresanarc

Bass is too heavy on KZ EDR1s that I bought and vocals/guitars don't sound as good, nozzle is also quite big for my ear. Looking for some other recommendations in the under $15ish range for IEMs, isolation is important.

I was considering these ones but no idea if they're any good:

Uiisii hm7, Einsear T2, TRN V20

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Uii...b0f183e&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TRN...f64ec3b&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...941d2fa&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Otto Motor

theresanarc said:


> Bass is too heavy on KZ EDR1s that I bought and vocals/guitars don't sound as good, nozzle is also quite big for my ear. Looking for some other recommendations in the under $15ish range for IEMs, isolation is important.
> 
> I was considering these ones but no idea if they're any good:
> 
> Uiisii hm7, Einsear T2, TRN V20



I find the UiiSii HM7 terrible sounding but it smells good - like chewing gum. The Einsear T2 are a safe bet (a similarly good one is the DZAT DF-10 ) - and the V20 I don't know - but some swear by it. Another good one is the Urbanfun Hifi dual driver.


----------



## tripside

thejoker13 said:


> I do own and enjoy both, so I'll try to give you a comparison.
> The nine tail are fun and musical, with a dynamic and vibrant sound. They are clear and non peaky with a very quality tuning. They're pretty comfortable once you get the correct fit. Isolation is decent for a vented iem with a dynamic driver. The tuning system works well and makes them very versatile.
> The T4 are a VERY coherent sounding iem with 4 BA's. They're tuned more for reference and neutral sound. They're also very smooth but still with excellent treble and mid details. No peaks to my ears. They share the best isolation of any iem I own, along with the T66s which shares the same shell. They're also extremely comfortable to my ears, but obviously your ear shape may vary to mine, etc.
> In my opinion, the T4 is a slight upgrade in sound to the nine tail, but that's because my preferences align more with a neutral and slightly analytical sound.
> Both are fantastic though, and aren't redundant enough to only justify owning one or the other. Toneking is on a ROLL lately and have been putting out some extremely well tuned earphones. I hope that helps you out, and I'll try and answer any questions you may have going forward!



Thanks for the comparison.  Going through your review, the treble on the t4 is exactly what i am looking for - detailed, extended but not at the cost of being sibilant and piercing. Do you find the bass on T4 to be lacking in any way? And how's the soundstage on it?


----------



## thejoker13

tripside said:


> Thanks for the comparison.  Going through your review, the treble on the t4 is exactly what i am looking for - detailed, extended but not at the cost of being sibilant and piercing. Do you find the bass on T4 to be lacking in any way? And how's the soundstage on it?


For my preferences, no. The bass quality and quantity is perfect for me, but your mileage may vary. I do find the T4 responds pretty well to eq, if you do want any additional bass. 
The soundstage is more intimate because of the forward midrange, but still has excellent instrument separation and nice depth.


----------



## bizzazz

I personally like the Einsear T2 best out of the 3 you listed.  The HM7 sound terrible...no details and sounds stuffy.  The V20 is the best sounding at low volumes, but cranked past 25% on my phone and the highs become too much and unbearable.  In addition, the V20 has the worst ergonomics (IMHO) of the three.  It's large and the nozzles are angled weirdly and there are some ridges on the shell that makes contact with your ears that I find irritating.

There's not much to fault the Einsear T2 on for me in the $15 category.  It is very "musical" and brings a smile to my face when I use them.  With that said, if you can spare another $15, the other T2 (Tin Audio) is superior in every way and is on sale on Ali for $30.  



theresanarc said:


> Bass is too heavy on KZ EDR1s that I bought and vocals/guitars don't sound as good, nozzle is also quite big for my ear. Looking for some other recommendations in the under $15ish range for IEMs, isolation is important.
> 
> I was considering these ones but no idea if they're any good:
> 
> ...


----------



## danimoca

bizzazz said:


> I personally like the Einsear T2 best out of the 3 you listed.  The HM7 sound terrible...no details and sounds stuffy.  The V20 is the best sounding at low volumes, but cranked past 25% on my phone and the highs become too much and unbearable.  In addition, the V20 has the worst ergonomics (IMHO) of the three.  It's large and the nozzles are angled weirdly and there are some ridges on the shell that makes contact with your ears that I find irritating.
> 
> There's not much to fault the Einsear T2 on for me in the $15 category.  It is very "musical" and brings a smile to my face when I use them.  With that said, if you can spare another $15, the other T2 (Tin Audio) is superior in every way and is on sale on Ali for $30.



How would you compare the T2 vs. the T2? (Einsear vs. Tin Audio). Confusing I know 

I'm considering the Tin Audio's and like the Einsear's (which I have).


----------



## Slater (Aug 30, 2018)

theresanarc said:


> Bass is too heavy on KZ EDR1s that I bought and vocals/guitars don't sound as good, nozzle is also quite big for my ear. Looking for some other recommendations in the under $15ish range for IEMs, isolation is important.
> 
> I was considering these ones but no idea if they're any good:
> 
> ...



UiiSii HM7 is a turd. You can have my pair for free if you want.

Also, the EDR1 is v shaped - it was never presented as a neutral IEM. You can, however, reduce the bass by a shallower insertion, using wide bore tips like the Auvio, or by installing 1 size smaller ear tips.

If you want something more towards the balanced or neutral(ish) scale, maybe try 1 of these (in no order):

Bosshifi B3
QKZ VK1
Tin Audio T2
Urbanfun Hifi (hybrid not beryllium)
BQEYZ KC2
KZ HDS3


----------



## Otto Motor

danimoca said:


> How would you compare the T2 vs. the T2? (Einsear vs. Tin Audio). Confusing I know
> 
> I'm considering the Tin Audio's and like the Einsear's (which I have).


The T2 are strongly V-shaped and the T2 are rather neutrally tuned. What?


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> The T2 are strongly V-shaped and the T2 are rather neutrally tuned. What?



I don't consider de einsar a deep v-shape at all. Is the most balanced 10$ out there. Its not flat, but its not a deep v as well. I think its one of the best mids under 20$


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> The T2 are strongly V-shaped and the T2 are rather neutrally tuned. What?



With so many T2s going on, let's not forget that T2 was a great movie as well. Some say it was even superior to the original!


----------



## chinmie

danimoca said:


> How would you compare the T2 vs. the T2? (Einsear vs. Tin Audio). Confusing I know
> 
> I'm considering the Tin Audio's and like the Einsear's (which I have).





Otto Motor said:


> The T2 are strongly V-shaped and the T2 are rather neutrally tuned. What?





paulindss said:


> I don't consider de einsar a deep v-shape at all. Is the most balanced 10$ out there. Its not flat, but its not a deep v as well. I think its one of the best mids under 20$



i agree more with paulindss on this one. the einsear do have ample enough bass, but the mid, treble, and overall tone is more warm balanced than V shaped. I'd say the einsear more like \___ and the tinaudio more like ___/


----------



## danimoca

chinmie said:


> i agree more with paulindss on this one. the einsear do have ample enough bass, but the mid, treble, and overall tone is more warm balanced than V shaped. I'd say the einsear more like \___ and the tinaudio more like ___/



On the Einsear's I agree with that. They're less prominent in the mids than, say, my Hifiman RE-400's, but I still wouldn't call them V-shaped. 

The "__/" shape on the Tin's scares me a bit. I'm a bit sensitive on the highs... Are they too prominent?


----------



## Otto Motor

Quite a hump in the bass of the Einsear if you asked me.


----------



## chinmie

danimoca said:


> On the Einsear's I agree with that. They're less prominent in the mids than, say, my Hifiman RE-400's, but I still wouldn't call them V-shaped.
> 
> The "__/" shape on the Tin's scares me a bit. I'm a bit sensitive on the highs... Are they too prominent?



it can be a bit much for some..if you are treble sensitive and worry about it, you might want to try it's warmer sibling the T1, or wait out for the T2 pro


----------



## B9Scrambler

My thoughts on the Geek Wold GK3. Ambitious attempt, but not quite up to snuff imo.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi


  ​


----------



## bizzazz

To me, the Tins are better in every way.

Lows: the Tins' bass is more textured and layered.  For example, if a bass note and a kick happens at the same time, you can better distinguish that both are happening.  While the Eins' bass is great, it is a little less refined in this regard.  The Eins do have a little more bass quantity (unless you do the bass vent mod with the Tins, but I didn't like that sound signature...too much bass for me)

Mids: the Tins' mids are much clearer and are more pronounced whereas the Eins are ever so slightly recessed.  The mids between the two are the biggest audible difference between the two to me.  

Highs: The Eins highs can sometimes get a little grainy with cymbal splashes.  The Tins handle these with no issues. Treble quality is much better on the Tins, everything is crisper and smoother at the same time.

The Eins are a little more comfortable for me in the fact that they stay put and don't need much fussing around with insertion.

Hope that helps.  I own the Tins and just bought another pair.



danimoca said:


> How would you compare the T2 vs. the T2? (Einsear vs. Tin Audio). Confusing I know
> 
> I'm considering the Tin Audio's and like the Einsear's (which I have).


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> it can be a bit much for some..if you are treble sensitive and worry about it, you might want to try it's warmer sibling the T1, or wait out for the T2 pro



You can also tame the treble a bit by:

1. Using foam tips
2. Using a super narrow bore silicone tip (like Olives or Sony Hybrids), or
3. Rolling up a small rectangle of 1mm silicone or sorbothane and putting it inside of the eartip like this:


Spoiler: Click Me


----------



## FunctionalDoc

I have the Tin Audio T2's great IEM for $43 dollars nice and more neutral then  my TRN V80's which have more bass and on some recordings a treble spike but for me I fixed them with Comply T400 tips without the wax guards.

I have BGVP DMG 2DD+4BA Hybrid Drivers In-Ear Earphone on order from China . Some of these Chi-Fi company's are starting be price class disruptors to the  big name brands IEM's in the US.


----------



## chinmie (Aug 30, 2018)

Slater said:


> You can also tame the treble a bit by:
> 
> 1. Using foam tips
> 2. Using a super narrow bore silicone tip (like Olives or Sony Hybrids), or
> ...



yup, but it also change the bass and mid tones a bit, and if i already like them before doing the mod, the change would sometimes bother me. it just a matter of choosing and compromising then 

i also like to use a small diameter tips like from etymotics, cut the core, and shove them inside a wide bore to achieve what you do with the sorbothane. more crude, i know, but i lack the cutting finnese, hahaha


----------



## Slater (Aug 30, 2018)

chinmie said:


> yup, but it also change the bass and mid tones a bit, and if i already like them before doing the mod, the change would sometimes bother me. it just a matter of choosing and compromising then
> 
> i also like to use a small diameter tips like from etymotics, cut the core, and shove them inside a wide bore to achieve what you do with the sorbothane. more crude, i know, but i lack the cutting finnese, hahaha



Sure, my suggestions weren't meant as absolutes, but rather starting points.

Everything is a trade off, and tweaking this can also change that. Changing that might tweak this other thing over here. It's an artform (but a fun one at the same time). And most mods can be done at low or no cost.

The most granular way to change a specific frequency is obviously via EQ. But many people consider that taboo.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Sure, my suggestions weren't meant as absolutes, but rather starting points.
> 
> Everything is a trade off, and tweaking this can also change that. Changing that might tweak this other thing over here. It's an artform (but a fun one at the same time). And most mods can be done at low or no cost.
> 
> The most granular way to change a specific frequency is obviously via EQ. But many people consider that taboo.



i love EQ  (haven't found a system-wide parametric eq for android that doesn't require rooting yet), the problem why i don't use them much is because i switch earphones really frequently, it makes setting eq all the time rather tedious. so back to tip rolling for me, besides, it's more fun than moving sliders anyway


----------



## SSandDigital

FunctionalDoc said:


> I have the Tin Audio T2's great IEM for $43 dollars nice and more neutral then  my TRN V80's which have more bass and on some recordings a treble spike but for me I fixed them with Comply T400 tips without the wax guards.
> 
> I have BGVP DMG 2DD+4BA Hybrid Drivers In-Ear Earphone on order from China . Some of these Chi-Fi company's are starting be price class disruptors to the  big name brands IEM's in the US.



Yes.  Please compare the V80 to the DMG.  I wonder of BGVP knows dmg is short for damage.


----------



## OctroN

Hello everyone, 

I'm looking to buy a new set of IEM's, because i lost my old Xiaomi Pistons 2. I really liked the bass on those IEM's and also the sound quality was pretty decent.

What do you guys recommend, within a budget of maximum 40$ with classic iem design (not like the behind the ear design of the KZ ATE) ?

Thank you.


----------



## snip3r77

Do you think mmcx sucks ? My pt15 cable is defective . Intermittent open circuit


----------



## chinmie

snip3r77 said:


> Do you think mmcx sucks ? My pt15 cable is defective . Intermittent open circuit



not really... i like 2 pins better, but in some occasions mmcx is more secure. when disconnecting them, i don't pull by force, but pry them with my thumbnail while pulling them slightly


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 31, 2018)

OctroN said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new set of IEM's, because i lost my old Xiaomi Pistons 2. I really liked the bass on those IEM's and also the sound quality was pretty decent.
> 
> ...


Hifi Walker A1. Check whether the price is right...don't know where you are located but start at $30 USD/$40 CAD.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifi-walker-a1.23236/reviews


----------



## audio123

My take on the Rose Mini 4! 

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/08/27/rose-mini-4/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/rose-technics-mini-4.22961/reviews#review-20801


----------



## Otto Motor

Marshall Major II for $39 CAD ($100 off)...forgive me for this recommendation...


Spoiler: Deal



https://www.staples.ca/en/marshall-...roduct_2879488_1-CA_1_20001?CID=SM:BTS:FBTest


----------



## thebigredpolos

For people that were interested in the EarSudio ES100, it's a daily deal on Amazon's US site for another 15 hours for 25% off!


----------



## tripside

thebigredpolos said:


> For people that were interested in the EarSudio ES100, it's a daily deal on Amazon's US site for another 15 hours for 25% off!



Sadly, its not widely available outside US. I wonder how it compares to Fiio BT3, which can be easily bought off Aliexpress.


----------



## crabdog

tripside said:


> Sadly, its not widely available outside US. I wonder how it compares to Fiio BT3, which can be easily bought off Aliexpress.


The ES100 has more features than the BTR3 plus a balanced output but the BTR3 has an absolutely gorgeous build quality and comparable sound.


----------



## tripside

crabdog said:


> The ES100 has more features than the BTR3 plus a balanced output but the BTR3 has an absolutely gorgeous build quality and comparable sound.



That's reassuring. Sound quality is what I was most concerned about. While the app and balanced output would be nice to have, I can live without it. Just based of the images, ES100 looks somewhat pedestrian in comparison to BT3.


----------



## crabdog

tripside said:


> That's reassuring. Sound quality is what I was most concerned about. While the app and balanced output would be nice to have, I can live without it. Just based of the images, ES100 looks somewhat pedestrian in comparison to BT3.


Yeah, BTR3 looks and feels really premium, like a mini Galaxy S9  We might see more features added in the future too as IIRC FiiO is working on their own app.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Yeah, BTR3 looks and feels really premium, like a mini Galaxy S9  *We might see more features added in the future too as IIRC FiiO is working on their own app*.



Being FiiO I wouldn't count on it but hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised....


----------



## tripside

crabdog said:


> Yeah, BTR3 looks and feels really premium, like a mini Galaxy S9  We might see more features added in the future too as IIRC FiiO is working on their own app.



Good to know! How's the battery life on it?


----------



## crabdog

tripside said:


> Good to know! How's the battery life on it?


11 hours according to FiiO but I haven't been through a full cycle yet.


----------



## Wiljen

Posted my review of the BQEYZ K2 and KC2 today - two of my new favorites alongside the Tin Audio T2 in the Sub $50 space.

http://audiofool.reviews/2018/08/31/bqeyz-k2-and-kc2/


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 31, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> Posted my review of the BQEYZ K2 and KC2 today - two of my new favorites alongside the Tin Audio T2 in the Sub $50 space.
> 
> http://audiofool.reviews/2018/08/31/bqeyz-k2-and-kc2/


Good and interesting review. I admire your ears for being able to distinguish variations in frequency volumes so well (I am trying to catch cup on the sine generator)...you could probably draw an FR graph by ear. If you mixed this one up with your "attack of the clones" (PHB EM-023 and the verboten suite), then it would be getting really congested in the sub $50 category.

Do we have to move up by $25 to avoid these choices ?


----------



## Wiljen (Aug 31, 2018)

My trick for placing frequencies is a ton of listening with a parametric EQ at my finger tips where I push or pull the frequencies that I think are involved in a sound I am hearing and see where it either increases or drops out.  I do almost all my critical listening on my home system with the EQ pulled up where I can tinker with it as I go.  I also have a bad habit of using the same tracks every time so I now know a lot of those little spikes by heart.   It makes me look better than I really am.


I have a few others to go.  Maybe we will find a winner amongst them as they are in the $75-100 class.


----------



## eggnogg (Aug 31, 2018)

next rose mini?


Spoiler: []

















nfaudio JD24


Spoiler: []















moondrop A8


Spoiler: []


----------



## Wiljen

eggnogg said:


> next rose mini?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: []



So, seeing as I can only see one pair of wires from the connector to the armature, I am assuming a single or a dual package with a single bridged connection.


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 31, 2018)

OMG sonion is making electret tweeters now 
it looks like balanced armature driver http://audio.sonion.com/electrostatic-tweeter/


----------



## Slater (Aug 31, 2018)

FastAndClean said:


> OMG sonion is making electret tweeters now
> it looks like balanced armature driver http://audio.sonion.com/electrostatic-tweeter/



Frequently response to 80kHz? I need my IEMs to extend to 100kHz at least.

Seriously though, that’s pretty cool! Price?


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Frequently response to 80kHz? I need my IEMs to extend to 100kHz at least.
> 
> Seriously though, that’s pretty cool! Price?


they are not ready 
Coming Soon!


----------



## eggnogg

FastAndClean said:


> they are not ready
> Coming Soon!



don't worry, sony did this


Spoiler: []


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Frequently response to 80kHz? I need my IEMs to extend to 100kHz at least.
> 
> Seriously though, that’s pretty cool! Price?



@Slater , formerly known as "The Bat"


----------



## Nabillion_786

Just bought the tfz queen's, tin audio T2 and a highly rated banned iem for a total of £130. I've definitely stepped out of my budget this time but man do some of these iems get into your head, especially on sale week!


----------



## FastAndClean

Nabillion_786 said:


> highly rated banned iem for a total of £130


why they are banned?


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


> why they are banned?



Deceptive marketing practices.  Nothing wrong with the product, but their marketing tactics were questionable.   All of this was years ago so likely those people are long gone by now, but the bans are lifetime.


----------



## Wiljen

Picked up the NiceHCK EBX and the lucky bag that is supposed to be the little brother.  A couple more reviews to do soon.


----------



## FastAndClean

eggnogg said:


> don't worry, sony did this


i am not worry and how is that connected to the introducing of the sonion electret tweeters?


----------



## eggnogg

FastAndClean said:


> i am not worry and how is that connected to the introducing of the sonion electret tweeters?



No, its not.


----------



## Wiljen

With the Electrostat tweeter, where is the energizer going to be stored?   The problem I see is we now have to either have a powered headphone, (which is either heavy or needs frequent charges) or a cable that provides signal and power to the electrostats and is thus proprietary and limits options.   I am obviously for any advance in sound quality, but if it is at the expense of portability, they may have limited utility.


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> With the Electrostat tweeter, where is the energizer going to be stored?   The problem I see is we now have to either have a powered headphone, (which is either heavy or needs frequent charges) or a cable that provides signal and power to the electrostats and is thus proprietary and limits options.   I am obviously for any advance in sound quality, but if it is at the expense of portability, they may have limited utility.


it is electret with permanent charge with a small transformer inside the enclosure, no need for energizer, i have 30 year old electret hybrid in home (AKG K4) and they have small transformers inside the cups


----------



## FastAndClean

with those in ears the principal will be the same in a more miniature way


----------



## FastAndClean

eggnogg said:


> No, its not.


so why are you quoting me telling me not to worry when i was talking for the new tweeters not for the 100khz comment, did you quote the wrong person?


----------



## paulindss

I ordered a Zhyiyn z5000. I will try to do a simple review. As the only one available are the ones of the legendary and long time far away @Nymphonomaniac


----------



## audionab

paulindss said:


> I ordered a Zhyiyn z5000. I will try to do a simple review. As the only one available are the ones of the legendary and long time far away @Nymphonomaniac


z5000 or z5000s?


----------



## eggnogg

FastAndClean said:


> so why are you quoting me telling me not to worry when i was talking for the new tweeters not for the 100khz comment, did you quote the wrong person?



i'm so sorry, pardon my mistake.



Wiljen said:


> With the Electrostat tweeter, where is the energizer going to be stored?   The problem I see is we now have to either have a powered headphone, (which is either heavy or needs frequent charges) or a cable that provides signal and power to the electrostats and is thus proprietary and limits options.   I am obviously for any advance in sound quality, but if it is at the expense of portability, they may have limited utility.



with these things built in, powering the iem 
https://www.weibo.com/ttarticle/p/show?id=2309404278868461644048&is_hot=1#_0


----------



## paulindss

audionab said:


> z5000 or z5000s?



The original z5000.


----------



## Wiljen

eggnogg said:


> i'm so sorry, pardon my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the tweeter itself is roughly the size of a BA Package, that still makes that roughly 7-8 times the size of a Single BA, will make for a tight fit inside a shell.  Admittedly, the image may not be to scale.  I'll be interested to see more as they release the product.   I wonder if this was designed more for hearing aids or music.  There for a long time most of Sonion's research was aimed more at hearing aids than in-ears.


----------



## Riz99 (Sep 1, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Just bought the tfz queen's, tin audio T2 and a highly rated banned iem for a total of £130. I've definitely stepped out of my budget this time but man do some of these iems get into your head, especially on sale week!


Please compare all your iems once you get them with the it01? When can you expect your iems to arrive ?


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 1, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> If the tweeter itself is roughly the size of a BA Package, that still makes that roughly 7-8 times the size of a Single BA, will make for a tight fit inside a shell.  Admittedly, the image may not be to scale.  I'll be interested to see more as they release the product.   I wonder if this was designed more for hearing aids or music.  There for a long time most of Sonion's research was aimed more at hearing aids than in-ears.


look at their site, is for music only

*Why the Electrostatic Tweeter?*
* Electrostatic technology *

The ultralight moving membrane used in electrostatic speakers gives the most accurate transient response. This results in unmatched clarity and detail.


* Small size *
No need for big products to create the best sound... The Electrostatic Tweeter allows for a true in-ear electrostatic earphone.

* Excellent sound quality *
It simply sounds great. The earphones have a nice “effortless” sound quality to it. The smoother harmonics of the tweeter make even the mid sound really good.

* Less components needed *
With the Electrostatic Tweeter no external amplifier is required.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 1, 2018)

Riz99 said:


> Please compare all your iems once you get them with the it01? When can you expect your iems to arrive ?


I will do and I'm not sure about Ali express delivery because last time it took 10 days whereas it was supposed to be between 20-40. Also, I don't currently have the it01s but i have listened to them way more then enough to have the sound locked down in my head.


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


> look at their site, is for music only
> 
> *Why the Electrostatic Tweeter?*
> * Electrostatic technology *
> ...



None of that isnt relevant to hearing aids too when you think about it.  Hearinig aids tend to have a large bump in the 2kHz range since that helps bring vocals forward, but otherwise they use many of the same drivers as Iems.   Almost all of Knowles and Sonions developement budget used to go to the hearing aid side of the house as that was their biggest money maker.


----------



## FastAndClean

for mids they need mid range driver not electret tweeter


----------



## FastAndClean

the whole point of that electret tweeter is to reproduce clean and very extended treble, that's it, electret drivers can do that in very smooth and like they are saying in their site "effortless way"
i have electret dynamic hybrid and the treble is just like that, very different from balanced armature or dynamic drivers treble
but hey, if they are gonna use them for hearing aids great, i just think that technology will be best for music reproduction


----------



## Slater (Sep 1, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> Almost all of Knowles and Sonions developement budget used to go to the hearing aid side of the house as that was their biggest money maker.



Exactly. The 2 are closely intertwined. As hearing aide technology improves, it benefits the audio side. As the audio side improves, it benefits hearing aids.

Sure, the target frequencies are different, but the underlying technology is shared and beneficial to one another.


----------



## Wiljen

If I have the King Pro and Queen, would you recommend the Secret Garden or is it more of the same?   Would love to try it, but don't want to spend that much on a duplicate.


----------



## audio123

Wiljen said:


> If I have the King Pro and Queen, would you recommend the Secret Garden or is it more of the same?   Would love to try it, but don't want to spend that much on a duplicate.


If you need a stronger bass performance!


----------



## Nabillion_786

Wiljen said:


> If I have the King Pro and Queen, would you recommend the Secret Garden or is it more of the same?   Would love to try it, but don't want to spend that much on a duplicate.


Out of the king pro and queens, which one has the better vocal performance?


----------



## Wiljen

audio123 said:


> If you need a stronger bass performance!



Wow, tough call as I never found the other two lacking.  By stronger, do you just mean more forward or more controlled?


----------



## Wiljen

Nabillion_786 said:


> Out of the king pro and queens, which one has the better vocal performance?



To me, the Queen is voiced better for straight vocal music.  I listen to several A cappella groups (Home Free, Pentatonix etc)  so that is what I am using for reference.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Wiljen said:


> To me, the Queen is voiced better for straight vocal music.  I listen to several A cappella groups (Home Free, Pentatonix etc)  so that is what I am using for reference.


Thats great news as i needed something that's got a lot of bass whilst maintaining good vocal performance that don't sound recessed. My it01 was amazing but was too thin in the midrange and a bit recessed maybe.


----------



## Otto Motor

512 GB TF card for $23: too good to be true?
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/512GB-Ultra...y-Card-SDHC-SDXC-Free-Adapter-CA/263611160835

Let's see whether it works with the shanling m0...probably slow as...


----------



## Slater (Sep 2, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> 512 GB TF card for $23: too good to be true?
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/512GB-Ultra...y-Card-SDHC-SDXC-Free-Adapter-CA/263611160835
> 
> Let's see whether it works with the shanling m0...probably slow as...



That’s as fake as a $3 bill. Trust me, all of those type of cards are. And there are loads and loads of counterfeit brand name cards too - Samsung, Sandisk, etc.

When you get it, you can prove it by testing it with a fake flash utility on your computer. I use H2testw (Windows), but there are equivalent utilities for the Mac. The utility not only identifies whether it is fake or not, but also tests for defects.

It’s saved me loads of headaches over the years, not only by identifying fake cards but by identifying errors and defects of legit cards. When that happens, I’ve been able to exchange the defective card the next day (instead of finding out years later after losing tons of pictures or videos forever).


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 2, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> 512 GB TF card for $23: too good to be true?
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/512GB-Ultra...y-Card-SDHC-SDXC-Free-Adapter-CA/263611160835
> 
> Let's see whether it works with the shanling m0...probably slow as...



It will be worse than if it were slow.  It will be fake.  They will have flashed the chip replacing the info on the true size of  the card with info saying it is 512GB.  Once you start filling it up, it will only take whatever the true size is... 8GB or 16 GB most likely.   Folders will continue to be written to the card but will be empty.   Don't ask me how I know this... lol.   At least I got my money back.  The card in question was supposedly 128 GB... this was ages ago.  It was branded as Samsung but careful examination showed some differences in the lettering on  the card and the packaging.  Luckily the guy gave my money back (ebay).  In this case it is possible that he was cheated by a supplier.

edit:  actually it was labeled as SanDisk... the brand I normally buy.  So far I have had no problem buying from Amazon (but not those unknown brands that are ridiculously cheap like what you found.)


----------



## robervaul (Sep 2, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> 512 GB TF card for $23: too good to be true?
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/512GB-Ultra...y-Card-SDHC-SDXC-Free-Adapter-CA/263611160835
> 
> Let's see whether it works with the shanling m0...probably slow as...


----------



## Holypal

So many new Chi-Fi products recently, I can't follow them.


----------



## audio123

Wiljen said:


> Wow, tough call as I never found the other two lacking.  By stronger, do you just mean more forward or more controlled?


It hits harder and there is more impact.


----------



## kuki_junior

Wiljen said:


> Picked up the NiceHCK EBX and the lucky bag that is supposed to be the little brother.  A couple more reviews to do soon.



Is Nickhck a reliable shop? Ordered some stuff from them during the brand sales but they have not shipped out anything. Its almost been a week and I'm getting worried my Iems are not coming to me


----------



## Slater

kuki_junior said:


> Is Nickhck a reliable shop? Ordered some stuff from them during the brand sales but they have not shipped out anything. Its almost been a week and I'm getting worried my Iems are not coming to me



One of the most reliable audio shops on Aliexpress.

No worries mate. They were probably just out of stock. They'll take care of you - just be patient


----------



## zhengod

Looking for a chifi iem with good bass. Would consider myself a bit of a basshead with music ranging from trap edm to hip hop that really uses 808s so would like a bit of kick in the bass. Also want it not to lack in the mids to uppers because I also listen to a lot of jazz, classical, R&B and psychedelic. Is there an IEM that could suit me or would I have to compromise with something that focusses more on the lower end rather than the high end. I've done some research on Tin T2's and the KZ range but not sure which one would fit me best (my budget is preferably under <100). Thanks in advance


----------



## Wiljen

kuki_junior said:


> Is Nickhck a reliable shop? Ordered some stuff from them during the brand sales but they have not shipped out anything. Its almost been a week and I'm getting worried my Iems are not coming to me


slow maybe due to volume but always been good.


----------



## kuki_junior

Thanks for the reply. Was worried as it's my first order from nicehck. Am really relieved to hear from peeps here. Appreciate it!


----------



## rocky2

Any good budget options for balanced armature chi-Fi? Looking for good mids mainly


----------



## FunctionalDoc

zhengod said:


> Looking for a chifi iem with good bass. Would consider myself a bit of a basshead with music ranging from trap edm to hip hop that really uses 808s so would like a bit of kick in the bass. Also want it not to lack in the mids to uppers because I also listen to a lot of jazz, classical, R&B and psychedelic. Is there an IEM that could suit me or would I have to compromise with something that focusses more on the lower end rather than the high end. I've done some research on Tin T2's and the KZ range but not sure which one would fit me best (my budget is preferably under <100). Thanks in advance


I have the T2 and the TRN V80 and that one has more bass . I got them from Aliexpress under $50.


----------



## DBaldock9

rocky2 said:


> Any good budget options for balanced armature chi-Fi? Looking for good mids mainly



The NiceHCK DT100, is a good sounding single Balanced Armature earphone, and it's currently on-sale for ~$86.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ature-Detachable-Detach-MMCX/32849259889.html


----------



## yangian

DBaldock9 said:


> The NiceHCK DT100, is a good sounding single Balanced Armature earphone, and it's currently on-sale for ~$86.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ature-Detachable-Detach-MMCX/32849259889.html



Is this much better than brainwavz b100?


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 3, 2018)

kuki_junior said:


> Is Nickhck a reliable shop? Ordered some stuff from them during the brand sales but they have not shipped out anything. Its almost been a week and I'm getting worried my Iems are not coming to me


Yes, reliable and fast to Canada (they send almost everything expedited parcel which takes ca. 2 weeks). The competition frequently sends out per China Post registered...I am still waiting for stuff from mid May. In general, all my 80 plus shipments from aliexpress have arrived.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> That’s as fake as a $3 bill. Trust me, all of those type of cards are. And there are loads and loads of counterfeit brand name cards too - Samsung, Sandisk, etc.
> 
> When you get it, you can prove it by testing it with a fake flash utility on your computer. I use H2testw (Windows), but there are equivalent utilities for the Mac. The utility not only identifies whether it is fake or not, but also tests for defects.
> 
> It’s saved me loads of headaches over the years, not only by identifying fake cards but by identifying errors and defects of legit cards. When that happens, I’ve been able to exchange the defective card the next day (instead of finding out years later after losing tons of pictures or videos forever).


Thanks. I never bought such as card, hence I didn't know better. The seller has a reputation of selling fakes, and this 512 GB is likely a 16 GB card. I'll run the H2testw software and will make a stink if required. Such sellers should be banned from eBay.  

Reading through the feedback the seller does not fear anything more than negative publicity. I am sure a refund can be negotiated


----------



## olieshmade

I always get lost on Aliexpress when looking for things like cables - are there any forum recommendations for Bluetooth neckband cables with 2 pin connectors? There are so many that look the same for vastly different prices, who is reputable?

Must have apt x


----------



## crabdog

olieshmade said:


> I always get lost on Aliexpress when looking for things like cables - are there any forum recommendations for Bluetooth neckband cables with 2 pin connectors? There are so many that look the same for vastly different prices, who is reputable?
> 
> Must have apt x


I would recommend you check out the FiiO BTR3 or Radsone ES100 instead!


----------



## SSandDigital

I have to stop looking on Aliexpress, DT500, BGVP DMG, T4, BQ3, all are calling.


----------



## mbwilson111

kuki_junior said:


> Is Nickhck a reliable shop? Ordered some stuff from them during the brand sales but they have not shipped out anything. Its almost been a week and I'm getting worried my Iems are not coming to me





kuki_junior said:


> Thanks for the reply. Was worried as it's my first order from nicehck. Am really relieved to hear from peeps here. Appreciate it!



Don't worry.  NickHCK is one of our preferred sellers.  Sometimes it takes longer to ship if there has been a big sale event.  Also, if you have ordered several items they usually pack them all together... so one of the items could slow things down if if it is not ready to ship.  Ours is taking a bit longer this time.. probably because of all the different tips we ordered in addition to the more expensive IEM.  We have had things arrive here in the UK in five days.... and also five weeks!


----------



## kuki_junior

mbwilson111 said:


> Don't worry.  NickHCK is one of our preferred sellers.  Sometimes it takes longer to ship if there has been a big sale event.  Also, if you have ordered several items they usually pack them all together... so one of the items could slow things down if if it is not ready to ship.  Ours is taking a bit longer this time.. probably because of all the different tips we ordered in addition to the more expensive IEM.  We have had things arrive here in the UK in five days.... and also five weeks!



Thank you for taking the time to reply and ensuring me. Its my first ever big buy from them and Im a bit worried as companies usually dont take so long. Haha. Its just me I suppose. 

No tips. Just 20 tin t2s. Do I have to extend the processing time or just let it run up?


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. I never bought such as card, hence I didn't know better. The seller has a reputation of selling fakes, and this 512 GB is likely a 16 GB card. I'll run the H2testw software and will make a stink if required. Such sellers should be banned from eBay.
> 
> Reading through the feedback the seller does not fear anything more than negative publicity. I am sure a refund can be negotiated



A refund will be no problem. eBay has a strict policy against counterfeit products. Just take a screen shot of the H2testw results and use that as your proof when you file your eBay dispute.

Also, this counterfeit and ake flash problem is not exclusive to eBay. It is rampant everywhere - Amazon 3rd party sellers, Aliexpress, etc.

Flash media (usb sticks, sd cards, etc) are the one thing I make an exception for and only buy at specific places. From Amazon (but only when sold and shipped by Amazon), local computer stores (such as frys, micro center, staples, Sams Club, Costco, Best Buy, etc), and trusted online dealers that are *authorized* dealers (Newegg, b&h photo, etc).

The reason is not only to guarantee authentic goods, but more importantly to allow full warranty support should thevbeed arise. For example, the better memory cards from Samsung and Sandisk carry up to a 10 year warranty. Buying from unauthorized sources of grey market usually voids the warranty. When you consider the warranty and the peace of mind by getting authentic goods, paying a few dollars more for buying it at the places I mentioned really make the peace of mind worth it.

There are always plenty of sales at the places I mentioned, especially around Black Friday, Christmas, and other holidays. If you join mailing lists such as Newegg and frys, you get special offers at deep discounts on a regular basis. Also keeping an eye on slickdeals will also score big discounts.

Over the last 20 years, I have accumulated piles of defective and fake flash products, and lost lots of irreplaceable data in the process. It was an expensive lesson to have learned the hard way indeed. I have had zero issues now.


----------



## rocky2

DBaldock9 said:


> The NiceHCK DT100, is a good sounding single Balanced Armature earphone, and it's currently on-sale for ~$86.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ature-Detachable-Detach-MMCX/32849259889.html



Thanks. Does it compare well to Final Audio heaven 2? . similar prices.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 3, 2018)

Slater said:


> A refund will be no problem. eBay has a strict policy against counterfeit products. Just take a screen shot of the H2testw results and use that as your proof when you file your eBay dispute.



A dispute will probably not be needed.  In my case I just messaged the vendor and explained how I knew it was a fake and gave him a link to educate him about fakes ... as I suspected his supplier might have sent him fakes without him realizing.  He refunded me and did not ask for the card back.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> A dispute will be unlikely.  In my case I just messaged the vendor and explained how I knew it was a fake and gave him a link to educate him about fakes ... as I suspected his supplier might have sent him fakes without him realizing.  He send refunded me and did not ask for the card back.



The dispute can always be cancelled. I find the dispute to be quick and effective motivation. Usually a day after opening the dispute, the seller and I come to a successful resolution, and I cancel the dispute. Once the dispute is cancelled, it in no way negatively affects the seller’s eBay standing.

But there’s no right or wrong way - everyone has their own way of doing things, so whatever works is good. Some sellers are great with just sending a message, and others need the extra motivation to take action.


----------



## DBaldock9

rocky2 said:


> Thanks. Does it compare well to Final Audio heaven 2? . similar prices.



The only other single Balanced Armature earphone that I've got, the REMAX RM-600M, isn't available on AliExpress any longer, but it is available directly from REMAX - https://www.iremax.com/products/rm-600m-earphone
I think they both sound good, but the RM-600M is 1/3 to 1/2 the price of the DT100.
The DT100 may have a bit more Bass, but it's also a bit larger.
The RM-600M is a bit more compact, but it has a tethered 3.5mm TRRS Mic cable.


----------



## randomnin

At last I have got my hands on KZ ED16, KZ ES4 and TRN V80. My first impressions are that V80 suffers from congestion and weird tonality of electric guitars and treble. ED16, while not lacking in bass, sounds tinny in other frequencies. ES4 might have a tad too much bass and a bit too little treble, but it has none of the issues that the other two have. Guitars sound really well, very prominent. If I remember the opinions of others correctly, this might not be a popular view, though.


----------



## bizzazz

I feel the same way about V80.  To me the highs on the V80 are tuned too aggressively.  The treble is very distorted, especially at higher volumes.  I enjoy them at low volumes, but I don't buy gear only to listen at low volumes.  I'm personally surprised they have been praised so much.



randomnin said:


> At last I have got my hands on KZ ED16, KZ ES4 and TRN V80. My first impressions are that V80 suffers from congestion and weird tonality of electric guitars and treble. ED16, while not lacking in bass, sounds tinny in other frequencies. ES4 might have a tad too much bass and a bit too little treble, but it has none of the issues that the other two have. Guitars sound really well, very prominent. If I remember the opinions of others correctly, this might not be a popular view, though.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 3, 2018)

Slater said:


> A refund will be no problem. eBay has a strict policy against counterfeit products. Just take a screen shot of the H2testw results and use that as your proof when you file your eBay dispute.
> 
> Also, this counterfeit and ake flash problem is not exclusive to eBay. It is rampant everywhere - Amazon 3rd party sellers, Aliexpress, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks again! I have watched a few youtube videos in the meantime and know already that the item in transit is fake: it is not 512 but likely 16 GB. Argument is easy: false advertisement and fraud...threatening with eBay resolution centre, a negative feedback, and a youtube video (Dr. Schweinsgruber's fake SD card review...potentially entertaining) should do the job. Also tested another card with the H2test2 software....easy to use.

Ready to receive the fake shipment and to deal with it.

P.S. I will also check the speed: anything below 16 mB per second is not class 10.


----------



## SSandDigital (Sep 3, 2018)

Nicehck HC5?

BQEYR BQ3?

Looking for V80 with better separation and improved treble.  But keep the bass/mids.

I am thinking maybe 5BA system is the way to go with separate bores, at least 3?


----------



## audionab

does anyone have TFZ T2 Galaxy here?

https://penonaudio.com/earphones/in-ear-earphones/tfz-t2-galaxy.html?limit=100

if yes, what its sound signature like?


----------



## nxnje

audionab said:


> does anyone have TFZ T2 Galaxy here?
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/earphones/in-ear-earphones/tfz-t2-galaxy.html?limit=100
> 
> if yes, what its sound signature like?



Following this as i'm interested in this question.
Please tag or quote me if someone answers.


----------



## Otto Motor

Christmas and Slater mod of bare metal containers into earphone cases. The black one came with the PHB EM-023. The inside padding material was the protective inlay in a new suitcase.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 5, 2018)

AntiChristmas: the Fake 512 GB SD card has arrived. I took only seconds to verify the fake.



Spoiler: Fake SD Card Photos





 





Dear seller,
I tested the 512 GB LL Trader SD card with the H2testw software.
It turns out that this card is a fake: it is not functional [I/O errors], has a read/write speed of 9 MByte/s (!!!) and has presumably a real capacity of 16 GB. You indicate in your feedback section that you prefer to be contacted directly before receiving negative feedback.

We have two options:

1. You re-imburse me fully for this fake card with no questions asked. In return, I will not leave a feedback on eBay or take any other action such as dealing with their Resolution Centre.

or

2. I will contact the eBay Resolution Centre indicating you are defrauding customers and demand that you are being pulled from eBay.ca

3. I will leave a negative feedback on eBay with a link to the video showing the measurement results.

If you want the card shipped back you will have to re-imburse me for that, too. I will otherwise destroy it.

Thanks,

UPDATE: seller is trying to give me the runaround...full refund only if item returned, half refund if not. A clever way of still making money with the lazy people at 1/2 price. Why should I pay for return shipment of a fraudulent item? I called ebay and they are taking care of it...


----------



## eggnogg

ibasso IT01s








Spoiler: it04 wood


----------



## novimon

I remember reading from somewhere that someone had contacted BQEYZ through Facebook. If you know who to contact and could pm me this persons from BQEYZ it would be great. My BQEYZ K2 arrived yesterday and sadly they are out-of-phase. I contacted the Aliexpress seller and they want a video(!!) which is ludicrous - you cannot see (or probably even hear) a phase problem in a video. So I'm hoping I could handle the situation with BQEYZ directly (assuming they take some pride in their products, which they seem to).


----------



## crabdog

novimon said:


> I remember reading from somewhere that someone had contacted BQEYZ through Facebook. If you know who to contact and could pm me this persons from BQEYZ it would be great. My BQEYZ K2 arrived yesterday and sadly they are out-of-phase. I contacted the Aliexpress seller and they want a video(!!) which is ludicrous - you cannot see (or probably even hear) a phase problem in a video. So I'm hoping I could handle the situation with BQEYZ directly (assuming they take some pride in their products, which they seem to).


If it's just out of phase can't you fix it by reversing the cable orientation?


----------



## novimon

crabdog said:


> If it's just out of phase can't you fix it by reversing the cable orientation?


The cable that came with the earphone does not allow that because of the (pre-formed earhooks and?) curved connector. Or then I'm a total idiot, which is deifinitely possible.


----------



## crabdog

novimon said:


> The cable that came with the earphone does not allow that because of the (pre-formed earhooks and?) curved connector. Or then I'm a total idiot, which is deifinitely possible.


Oh yeah, I forget that most of the recent batch of Chi-Fi IEMs are adopting the pre-form cables. Do you have another one on hand to test?


----------



## novimon

crabdog said:


> Oh yeah, I forget that most of the recent batch of Chi-Fi IEMs are adopting the pre-form cables. Do you have another one on hand to test?


Yea, I'm using a terrible rubbery KZ cable with memory wire currently. It seems the problem is with the IEM itself, not the cable. I really do like the sound so far! But I would really prefer to have a way of using the K2 cable because it ticks all the boxes for me: perfect length (not too long), the split is located more sensibly towards the top, a chin slider, low microphonics, supple and L-plug.


----------



## novimon

Guys, I just contacted Elle (from the e-mail in the box, thanks @Emelya for pointing that out!) and BQEYZ has agreed to send me a replacement pair without the out-of-phase issue! Everything went better than expected 

It's always nice when companies stand behind their products.


----------



## dontcallmejan

Any recommendations for a neutral or neutral warm pair of iems around 100usd? Was supposed to order the Audbos P4 but the seller failed to ship the item.
Considering the HiSenior B5+ as of the moment. Thank you.

Reference IEMS I had in the past for comparison
IT01 - Vshaped for me
King Pro - Vshaped, a bit thin in the mids

Looking for something balanced all arlaro like the Tin Audio T2.


----------



## Wiljen

novimon said:


> I remember reading from somewhere that someone had contacted BQEYZ through Facebook. If you know who to contact and could pm me this persons from BQEYZ it would be great. My BQEYZ K2 arrived yesterday and sadly they are out-of-phase. I contacted the Aliexpress seller and they want a video(!!) which is ludicrous - you cannot see (or probably even hear) a phase problem in a video. So I'm hoping I could handle the situation with BQEYZ directly (assuming they take some pride in their products, which they seem to).



@Ellezhou here and on Facebook is with BQEYZ


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 5, 2018)

*ALL IN ONE - THE BIG PICTURE*

*Brainwavz B400:* Yep, as good as told by @B9Scrambler, @Brooko, @HiFiChris, and shotgunshane. Clear, unveiled, and crisp, smooth, with a minimalistic bass. A stark contrast to the $50 earphone selection. My luxury problem: the B400 sounds very close to the technically better UE900S.

_Disclaimer: some changes were applied to the above paragraph after justified protests on an alleged "bright" sound. This is a question of reference frame used._

*Knowledge Zenith AS10:* Yep, gone are the days of rumble bass and buried mids. Nicely resolving but...hard sounding at higher volumes (compared to the B400). An analogy would be: great chefs, great recipe, great preparation but cheap ingredients used. I'd say KZ got their driver configuration and their tuning right, just the quality of the drivers lags...ok, it is only $45. An insider told me that there is not much profit margin at this price.

*Shanling m0 player:* Nifty little device at a decent price. Good screen and intuitive interface. Sound is good but the amp could deserve a bit more oomph...cannot quite compete with my iPhone 5S which has a bigger "body" and more bass. These differences are only evident at direct comparison, the Shanling sounds good on its own. Nevertheless shame on you, Apple, for not having an SD card slot and ripping us off with overpriced internal storage. The Shanling takes up to 512 GB...good stuff.


----------



## demo-to

dontcallmejan said:


> Any recommendations for a neutral or neutral warm pair of iems around 100usd? Was supposed to order the Audbos P4 but the seller failed to ship the item.
> Considering the HiSenior B5+ as of the moment. Thank you.
> 
> Reference IEMS I had in the past for comparison
> ...


Rose Mini2
Toneking T4
Hisenior B5+


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> My luxury problem: the B100 sounds very close to the technically better UE900S.



Did you mean B100... or B400?


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Did you mean B100... or B400?


B400!


----------



## phthora

Weird. I don't hear the B400 as bright or open sounding at all. Warmer than I usually like, actually. Maybe I need to try some different tips.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Hello all

I receive bqeys k2. 

Fores good impression ! Have you the frequency range? It seems balanced


----------



## totte

Otto Motor said:


> *Brainwavz B400:* Bright, ....... with minimalistic bass.



Really? 

I was hoping for neutral-warm with slightly elevated bass and smooth non fatiguing treble.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 5, 2018)

totte said:


> Really?
> 
> I was hoping for neutral-warm with slightly elevated bass and smooth non fatiguing treble.


See below.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 5, 2018)

phthora said:


> Weird. I don't hear the B400 as bright or open sounding at all. Warmer than I usually like, actually. Maybe I need to try some different tips.


Tip rolling? I have only tried the large, included tips and wondered about the bass  - but it is similar to to the UE900S. Warm? Try the basso in comparison. I have to add that I have been dealing with TRNs and PHBs lately which have a stronger bass that warms the image up.


----------



## phthora

"Bright" as in clear, unveiled, and crisp, maybe? _That _I can understand. The detail and separation are there with the B400, just tilted warm.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Read the reviews...bright does not mean elevated treble...in fact the treble is very smooth.



Now you have me confused.  That is what bright means to me... treble... I mean... bass can't be "bright"


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 5, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Now you have me confused.  That is what bright means to me... treble... I mean... bass can't be "bright"



OK, I had listened to the Sennheiser in-ear momentum DD with its dark, veiled signature before...in comparison, anything sounds bright.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 5, 2018)

phthora said:


> "Bright" as in clear, unveiled, and crisp, maybe? _That _I can understand. The detail and separation are there with the B400, just tilted warm.


OK, done! I'll clarify the above post.


----------



## peter123

phthora said:


> Weird. I don't hear the B400 as bright or open sounding at all. Warmer than I usually like, actually. Maybe I need to try some different tips.



I totally agree on this, warm and intimate is how I'd describe them.


----------



## phthora

Otto Motor said:


> OK, done! I'll clarify above post.



I didn't mean to hassle you over the wording. Just trying to understand your take. Thought I was missing something! lol The one thing I wish the B400 had was more treble presence. I'd be annoyed if it turned out to be my fault.


----------



## crabdog

TechnoidFR said:


> Hello all
> 
> I receive bqeys k2.
> 
> Fores good impression ! Have you the frequency range? It seems balanced


Here's the FR from my review. Not 100% accurate graph but it's pretty close.


----------



## Otto Motor

peter123 said:


> I totally agree on this, warm and intimate is how I'd describe them.


I changed my wording to avoid confusion.



phthora said:


> I didn't mean to hassle you over the wording. Just trying to understand your take. Thought I was missing something! lol The one thing I wish the B400 had was more treble presence. I'd be annoyed if it turned out to be my fault.


Yeah, one "wrong" word sometimes can cause hefty reactions. Yes, according to this definition they are not "bright": 

_Bright - A sound that emphasizes the upper midrange/lower treble. Harmonics are strong relative to fundamentals._

I had been listening lately to the latest $50 suite and Sennheisers too much - comparisons. My point was that the B400 are as good as described by the reviewers.


----------



## TechnoidFR

crabdog said:


> Here's the FR from my review. Not 100% accurate graph but it's pretty close.



Thx

I've found this on Otto review . And it's kc2.. 

The sound is very good for the price.. I'll wait tin audio t2 for compare them


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> Rose Mini2
> Toneking T4
> Hisenior B5+


Hi im also looking to buy something balanced aswell. I'm after intimate full bodied vocals (important as I can't stand thin mids) that make you feel as though your in the same room as the performer not distant. Which one out of the t4,tk2,rose mini4, mini 2, hisenior b5 and b400 are the best for this?


----------



## demo-to

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hi im also looking to buy something balanced aswell. I'm after intimate full bodied vocals (important as I can't stand thin mids) that make you feel as though your in the same room as the performer not distant. Which one out of the t4,tk2,rose mini4, mini 2, hisenior b5 and b400 are the best for this?


For me this is very easy to rate:
Rose Mini4


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hi im also looking to buy something balanced aswell. I'm after intimate full bodied vocals (important as I can't stand thin mids) that make you feel as though your in the same room as the performer not distant. Which one out of the t4,tk2,rose mini4, mini 2, hisenior b5 and b400 are the best for this?



Do you still have the iBasso and/or the Nine Tail?  or, did both of them get returned?  Also, I thought you had decided to order the Queen.  I still think you should get a nice little portable amp for your phone first...


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Do you still have the iBasso and/or the Nine Tail?  or, did both of them get returned?  Also, I thought you had decided to order the Queen.  I still think you should get a nice little portable amp for your phone first...


I returned both back as I personally disliked the mids on the it01 which sounded thin for me and the 9ts weren't doing it for me either. Tbh, I don't think I need a portable amp as I went to the local store and tried their great amp which only increased the sound quality a tiny bit on certain iems.

Yep, I can't wait for the queen's! For me personally it's one of the best looking and from all the reviews it's seems like a good vshaped iem that doesn't affect the vocals as much. I just want 2 top quality iems, one that is balanced and the other which is more fun sounding.


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> For me this is very easy to rate:
> Rose Mini4


Thanks for the help my friend and I also see that you have had the privilege of trying out tons of great iems. Just incase I dislike the queen's, do you have any recommendations for a vshaped iem that does vocals as good as possible? I liked the it01s  but  it was too thin sounding for me.


----------



## demo-to

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for the help my friend and I also see that you have had the privilege of trying out tons of great iems. Just incase I dislike the queen's, do you have any recommendations for a vshaped iem that does vocals as good as possible? I liked the it01s  but  it was too thin sounding for me.


You're welcome. Humm, so many IEMs to think over actually...
Currently listen to KZ AS10 which I would say fits into the search. As well the Urbanfun Hybrid, Bosshifi B3 (for my preference slightly v-shaped, too). All have organic natural mids I'd say. Most likely there may be (many) more in the bunch which I cannot remember.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> I returned both back as I personally disliked the mids on the it01 which sounded thin for me and the 9ts weren't doing it for me either.



I love the mids on my IT01 and I am sure I will enjoy the Nine Tail.   How did that work.. returning the Nine Tail?  Did you get them from an aliexpress seller?  I have never needed to return anything to ali and am a bit worried that it would be difficult to do so.  Shipping costs from the UK would be ridiculously expensive.  I really never buy anything with the idea that I might return it.   I have returned a few things to Amazon as they make it so easy but even then I only do it if something is obviously wrong with the item.


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> You're welcome. Humm, so many IEMs to think over actually...
> Currently listen to KZ AS10 which I would say fits into the search. As well the Urbanfun Hybrid, Bosshifi B3 (for my preference slightly v-shaped, too). All have organic natural mids I'd say. Most likely there may be (many) more in the bunch which I cannot remember.


Thanks alot man will look into them. If you do remember some more could you plz pm me if you don't mind. I Also don't mind spending upto around 110,120 ish.


----------



## paulindss

demo-to said:


> You're welcome. Humm, so many IEMs to think over actually...
> Currently listen to KZ AS10 which I would say fits into the search. As well the Urbanfun Hybrid, Bosshifi B3 (for my preference slightly v-shaped, too). All have organic natural mids I'd say. Most likely there may be (many) more in the bunch which I cannot remember.



Would be fun to hear comparisons between the as10 and and hisenior b5+


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 5, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I love the mids on my IT01 and I am sure I will enjoy the Nine Tail.   How did that work.. returning the Nine Tail?  Did you get them from an aliexpress seller?  I have never needed to return anything to ali and am a bit worried that it would be difficult to do so.  Shipping costs from the UK would be ridiculously expensive.  I really never buy anything with the idea that I might return it.   I have returned a few things to Amazon as they make it so easy but even then I only do it if something is obviously wrong with the item.


I think it all comes down to personal  preference as some people prefer more lush sounding mids which gives them that meat and satisfaction, it sounds more natural to my ears. Also, I feel some iems with huge soundstage make vocals sound a bit weird and unnatural for me as they can sometimes be positioned coming from the sides rather then from the centre which feels more right when watching movies. I had that effect on the it01s which I couldn't adjust to. It sounded like a voice coming from the seats of the stadium rather then the actual pitch itself.

It's not too expensive, I paid around £10 and it got there with no problems. I told the seller I disliked it and got a refund as soon as they recieved it. I always buy with the intention of keeping but if it's in their policy that you can return products that you dislike, then I see no problems with that.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> I paid around £10 and it got there with no problems. I told the seller I disliked it and got a refund as soon as they recieved it. I always buy with the intention of keeping but if it's in their policy that you can return products that you dislike it, then I see no problems with that.



But did you lose the £10 or did they refund that too?

As for sound, my point is, the mids of the iBasso were NOT thin in  my experience.  Sometimes it is a matter of what tips you are using and your own ear anatomy.  Many of the vocalists that I listen to I have seen live in concert so I do know what their voices sound like and what is natural.  I am a little concerned that you wil never be satisfied.  I hope to hear that you do love the Queens.  Be sure to let us know... and share a picture too.. that is always welcome.


----------



## SilverLodestar

mbwilson111 said:


> As for sound, my point is, the mids of the iBasso were NOT thin in my experience. Sometimes it is a matter of what tips you are using and your own ear anatomy. Many of the vocalists that I listen to I have seen live in concert so I do know what their voices sound like and what is natural. I am a little concerned that you wil never be satisfied. I hope to hear that you do love the Queens. Be sure to let us know... and share a picture too.. that is always welcome.


I agree, the mids on the IT01 are far from thin. I found them to be far thicker than most of my other IEMs, especially male vocals. There were some songs though, like Paradise City, where the vocals sounded slightly pushed back/recessed, but those were very rare and far in between. FWIW, I was using the KZ Starlines too.


----------



## Nabillion_786

You have to pay for it unless you come to another solution through Ali dispute centre.

Hmm, I have read a lot of reviewers finding the it01s thin in the mids, you can check on the the it01 review thread and the review from the headfonia site. It's personal preference as for some it might sound just right for them and for others they may need a different style of tuning to sound more natural. I honestly do hope the queen's are the real deal and I am sure I will be satisfied one day as when I went to the store I tried some iems that I absolutely love. However when looking at the price tag all love was lost.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> You have to pay for it unless you come to another solution through Ali dispute centre.
> 
> Hmm, I have read a lot of reviewers finding the it01s thin in the mids, you can check on the the it01 review thread and the review from the headfonia site. It's personal preference as for some it might sound just right for them and for others they may need a different style of tuning to sound more natural. I honestly do hope the queen's are the real deal and I am sure I will be satisfied one day as when I went to the store I tried some iems that I absolutely love. However when looking at the price tag all love was lost.



Where did you go to try them?  I am in the UK also but have no idea of any place where that can be done.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Where did you go to try them?  I am in the UK also but have no idea of any place where that can be done.


Hifi headphones, in shoreham by sea. Off the train it's just 10 min walk. There's also another store called audio sanctuary but it's far away from me in London somewhere.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hifi headphones, in shoreham by sea. Off the train it's just 10 min walk. There's also another store called audio sanctuary but it's far away from me in London somewhere.



I did not realize they would let people try iems.  Do you bring your own tips?   I have bought a few things from HiFiHeadphones online.  Good shop.  What were some of the ones you liked that were too expensive?


----------



## kukkurovaca

I would say the mids are the weak point of the IT01, but overall the IT01 is *very* good, and probably worth experimenting via different tips or eq, etc., esp. if cost is a factor. A mid-forward amp helps a lot (but buying an amp to tweak sound is not cost-effective. : )

Recently I've mostly been using the Massdrop Plus for situations where I need an isolating IEM, and I would say that's a better all-around sound for my preferences, but that's 3x the price of the IT01 and certainly not 3x or even 2x better. The IT01 has better bass and is more comfortable for me. Also the cables that come with the Plus are awful, although at least they're not quite as short as the IT01 cable.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> I did not realize they would let people try iems.  Do you bring your own tips?   I have bought a few things from HiFiHeadphones online.  Good shop.  What were some of the ones you liked that were too expensive?


Yeah they have a very friendly staff, however, you need to book a time with them and then they take you to a room and get all the things you want to try out. They give you tips but I'd recommend taking your own.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 5, 2018)

kukkurovaca said:


> I would say the mids are the weak point of the IT01, but overall the IT01 is *very* good, and probably worth experimenting via different tips or eq, etc., esp. if cost is a factor. A mid-forward amp helps a lot (but buying an amp to tweak sound is not cost-effective. : )
> 
> Recently I've mostly been using the Massdrop Plus for situations where I need an isolating IEM, and I would say that's a better all-around sound for my preferences, but that's 3x the price of the IT01 and certainly not 3x or even 2x better. The IT01 has better bass and is more comfortable for me. Also the cables that come with the Plus are awful, although at least they're not quite as short as the IT01 cable.


I absolutely agree, Ive always told everyone that I love the it01s apart from the mids, but every other  aspect of it's sound is unrivalled in the sub 100 range that I've tried.


----------



## mbwilson111

kukkurovaca said:


> I would say the mids are the weak point of the IT01, but overall the IT01 is *very* good, and probably worth experimenting via different tips or eq, etc., esp. if cost is a factor. A mid-forward amp helps a lot (but buying an amp to tweak sound is not cost-effective. : )



Maybe that is the difference.  I use mine with my best daps which have more output power than some of my others.  I have also used my IT01 with my desktop system.  I have no idea how it would sound from a phone.  I have never heard any iem from a phone because I choose not to own one.  I know.. .weird.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Yeah they have a very friendly staff, however, you need to book a time with them and then they take you to a room and get all the things you want to try out. They give you tips but I'd recommend taking your own.



It would be at least a two hour train ride for us  Sounds like an interesting experience but I don't think I would learn much because when I get a new iem I just get lost in the music for a few hours.  That is the only way I can know how I feel about them. This is what I will do when my Nine Tail arrrives.


----------



## kukkurovaca

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe that is the difference.  I use mine with my best daps which have more output power than some of my others.  I have also used my IT01 with my desktop system.  I have no idea how it would sound from a phone.  I have never heard any iem from a phone because I choose not to own one.  I know.. .weird.



It definitely can make a difference. The IT01 are very efficient, so they don't need more power than a phone will provide, but they are colored by source. I really love them with the Phatlab Phantasy, which is a bonkers-expensive transportable tube amp that I got a suspiciously good deal on. Should be a terrible combo, since the Phantasy is meant to drive high-impedance full-size headphones, but it works great.


----------



## mbwilson111

SilverLodestar said:


> There were some songs though, like Paradise City, where the vocals sounded slightly pushed back/recessed, but those were very rare and far in between.



Just out of curiosity, what iems have you used with that song that bring the vocals forward?  I just listened to it with the buds that happen to be in my ears at the moment.  It is a VERY busy song and I kind of see what you mean.  The drums were great and Slash's guitar but the vocals were back a bit... actually kind of how I remember the video being when it was on MTV so long ago.  I was only listening to a youtube video.  I do not have that CD.


----------



## demo-to

paulindss said:


> Would be fun to hear comparisons between the as10 and and hisenior b5+


Pimped the AS10 with the <10$ silver plated upgrade cable.
Only 1-2 hours with both, yet!
Almost completely different. 

The Hisenior is balanced analytical neutral, with well controlled mid bass and shimmering and well extended highs. It's leaner / brighter overall. More details with the Hisenior.

The AS10 is bold warm, smooth, more natural sounding with a bass hump and recessed or smoothed out highs (not really v shaped in conclusion). May change with more listening time but I hear the bass bit muddy and lacking control in comparison to the Hisenior though it's more linear at the AS10. Heads up for the KZ in terms of coherence and definitely in room feeling.

Strange, as writing this and comparing both I find me often preferring the AS10 over the Hisenior. Something I didn't expect after my first session with the KZ yesterday. 
As always, comes down to personal preferences and this is how I hear both at the very moment which may change.


----------



## DocHoliday

bizzazz said:


> I feel the same way about V80.  To me the highs on the V80 are tuned too aggressively.  The treble is very distorted, especially at higher volumes.  I enjoy them at low volumes, but I don't buy gear only to listen at low volumes.  I'm personally surprised they have been praised so much.



Yeah, B9 (and HBB) reported that characteristic of the V80. B9 and I prefer the same sound signature and I trust his impression of the V80. I always say "know your ears". I know my own and by now I think I can say I know B9's so I won't be ordering the V80. I'll likely hear just what B9 hears which means my ZS6's are more than sufficient. 

Glad to see TRN moving forward and coming close to the ZS6 with only their fourth release.
1st-V10
2nd-20
3rd-V60 
& 4th-V80

I'm curious to see what's currently on their drawing board.


----------



## SilverLodestar

mbwilson111 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what iems have you used with that song that bring the vocals forward?  I just listened to it with the buds that happen to be in my ears at the moment.  It is a VERY busy song and I kind of see what you mean.  The drums were great and Slash's guitar but the vocals were back a bit... actually kind of how I remember the video being when it was on MTV so long ago.  I was only listening to a youtube video.  I do not have that CD.


The vocals come forward considerably on the Tin Audio T2 (and the HD 660s, which are definitely not IEMs though) from my experience. I haven't tested the song on many other IEMs, so I don't have any others at the moment. I actually haven't seen the video till now; I never really watched MTV when I was a kid anyways. I'm definitely a young'un here!


----------



## paulindss

demo-to said:


> Pimped the AS10 with the <10$ silver plated upgrade cable.
> Only 1-2 hours with both, yet!
> Almost completely different.
> 
> ...



I have the as10 on order, and was thinking of re selling them in my country and order a hisenior, or BGVP DMG, ibasso etc. Now it seems like the differences aren't that huge.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> It would be at least a two hour train ride for us  Sounds like an interesting experience but I don't think I would learn much because when I get a new iem I just get lost in the music for a few hours.  That is the only way I can know how I feel about them. This is what I will do when my Nine Tail arrrives.


Haha, soo true when I was at the store time was flying like nothing. After a while the man asked me will 2 hours be enough, in the back of my mind I was thinking I probably need 3 whole days.


----------



## Slater (Sep 5, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Haha, soo true when I was at the store time was flying like nothing. After a while the man asked me will 2 hours be enough, in the back of my mind I was thinking I probably need 3 whole days.



Just make sure you don’t fall into analysis paralysis. It’s easy to ‘chase perfection’ with all of the choices. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analysis_paralysis


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Just make sure you don’t fall into analysis paralysis. It’s easy to ‘chase perfection’ with all of the choices.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analysis_paralysis



...and of course there is no perfection.  With most purchases ,like a TV, a car, a house, a computer, a pair of glasses, even a lamp etc ,once I make my choice I don't look back.  I do not continue to shop for that item.  I just enjoy what I chose.

Problem with this "hobby" is that we do continue to shop.  I am sure there are people who read a bit and buy something and then leave the site... but those of us who stay often end up with an overwhelming amount of stuff.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> Just make sure you don’t fall into analysis paralysis. It’s easy to ‘chase perfection’ with all of the choices.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analysis_paralysis


Haha soo true, after trying one of the giant iems it's soo hard in keeping composure and making a decision for your budget range.


----------



## dontcallmejan

Thank you for the replies, would probaby get the B5+ later but would still considering some options before ordering.


----------



## kuki_junior

dontcallmejan said:


> Any recommendations for a neutral or neutral warm pair of iems around 100usd? Was supposed to order the Audbos P4 but the seller failed to ship the item.
> Considering the HiSenior B5+ as of the moment. Thank you.
> 
> Reference IEMS I had in the past for comparison
> ...



Haha. Why not just stick to the T2 since it made the cut for u. Maybe upgrade the cables or the source?


----------



## chinmie

dontcallmejan said:


> Any recommendations for a neutral or neutral warm pair of iems around 100usd? Was supposed to order the Audbos P4 but the seller failed to ship the item.
> Considering the HiSenior B5+ as of the moment. Thank you.
> 
> Reference IEMS I had in the past for comparison
> ...



the B5+ fits your neutral warm criteria more, as the T2 is more of a balanced with treble emphasis with a cold tonality. i need to mod my eartips by making the nozzle smaller to reduce the highs on the T2. i recently sold my King Pro because the mids are a bit veiled and recessed compared to my other iems,with B5+ and Kanas as my recent favorites


----------



## AudioObsession

Wow, -HotFi-  wasn't able to "process" my order within 7 days for the ToneKing T4, so I just got a notice the order was canceled by AliExpress...
So depressed right now. 

Has anyone else ever had this happen before?

Such a massive failure on HotFi's part...I mean how hard is it to process an order within a week??
I will never buy from HotFi again.. 
Man, this is such a let down, because I got the T4 for only $121...
Probably wont find a deal like that until the 11-11 sale.


----------



## demo-to

paulindss said:


> I have the as10 on order, and was thinking of re selling them in my country and order a hisenior, or BGVP DMG, ibasso etc. Now it seems like the differences aren't that huge.


Just keep in mind I changed the cable on the AS10 and the tips and tried several sources (sticked with my S9 which I usually don't prefer with my IEMs) to reach this level I described. 
I find the AS10 very sensitive for any of those changes. I usually don't use silver plated cables on my IEMs as I don't like the according bass and treble lift but the AS10 improved with it.


----------



## superuser1

AudioObsession said:


> Wow, -HotFi-  wasn't able to "process" my order within 7 days for the ToneKing T4, so I just got a notice the order was canceled by AliExpress...
> So depressed right now.
> 
> Has anyone else ever had this happen before?
> ...


Did you have a word with them before ordering? I have bought from them and not faced this problem though there is a slight delay in shipping out products. I ordered the T4 and the transaction was relatively smooth.


----------



## AudioObsession

superuser1 said:


> Did you have a word with them before ordering? I have bought from them and not faced this problem though there is a slight delay in shipping out products. I ordered the T4 and the transaction was relatively smooth.


No, I figured they were busy during the big sale a week ago so I just expected them to be in stock.. I don't believe it's an "out of stock" issue though, because you can still order the T4 from HotFi right now, but when you add it to your cart it says "limited Quantities" in your cart.. I just think they either got too busy to "process" my order (what does "processing an order" even mean??) or, they just weren't happy selling them at $121 so they flaked out on the processing time and let Ali cancel the order.. 
Either way, it really sucks.. I was SO looking forward to the T4...I REALLY wanted it.


----------



## superuser1

AudioObsession said:


> No, I figured they were busy during the big sale a week ago so I just expected them to be in stock.. I don't believe it's an "out of stock" issue though, because you can still order the T4 from HotFi right now, but when you add it to your cart it says "limited Quantities" in your cart.. I just think they either got too busy to "process" my order (what does "processing an order" even mean??) or, they just weren't happy selling them at $121 so they flaked out on the processing time and let Ali cancel the order..
> Either way, it really sucks.. I was SO looking forward to the T4...I REALLY wanted it.


I feel your pain!
On the brighter side perhaps you will get a better deal during the 11.11 sale. Not to be mean but i have the T4s in my ear while i type this.


----------



## AudioObsession

superuser1 said:


> I feel your pain!
> On the brighter side perhaps you will get a better deal during the 11.11 sale. Not to be mean but i have the T4s in my ear while i type this.


Lol! Oh man, you are just evil!    So how do you like them?? Are they every bit as good as @thejoker13 says they are?

Yeah, I figure 11-11 isn't that far away, so perhaps I'll grab one then.. I don't trust HotFi now though.. I've also noticed their feedback score has been dropping lately so I wonder if they have done this to others a few times before.. 
I hope I at least get my refund.


----------



## audionab

superuser1 said:


> I feel your pain!
> On the brighter side perhaps you will get a better deal during the 11.11 sale. Not to be mean but i have the T4s in my ear while i type this.


way to rub it in lol


----------



## superuser1

audionab said:


> way to rub it in lol


No malice intended


----------



## demo-to

superuser1 said:


> I feel your pain!
> On the brighter side perhaps you will get a better deal during the 11.11 sale. Not to be mean but i have the T4s in my ear while i type this.


I wonder how your TSMR stands against the T4? Could you please give a comparision?


----------



## Johnny_N (Sep 6, 2018)

dontcallmejan said:


> Any recommendations for a neutral or neutral warm pair of iems around 100usd? Was supposed to order the Audbos P4 but the seller failed to ship the item.
> Considering the HiSenior B5+ as of the moment. Thank you.
> 
> Reference IEMS I had in the past for comparison
> ...



I'd consider buying the P4 again. I am still amazed by the performance.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 6, 2018)

demo-to said:


> I wonder how your TSMR stands against the T4? Could you please give a comparision?


That is a difficult question as both hold their ground well however i think the T4 might perform better in the highs and of course the TSMR has switches and once switched on the bass can hit hard for a BA. I have not heard the TSMR with all switches off to make a direct comparison.


TSMR FR Graph






i couldnt find a FR Graph for the T4


----------



## superuser1

@demo-to Have you come across a FR Graph for the T4?


----------



## demo-to

superuser1 said:


> @demo-to Have you come across a FR Graph for the T4?







Taken from Toneking shop on Aliexpress


----------



## demo-to

This is from the audbos P4 Review. Vocal / mids orientated. May like it, too.


----------



## superuser1

demo-to said:


> Taken from Toneking shop on Aliexpress


The graphs say it better than i could have. The T4 as we can already see is more balanced overall.


----------



## menuki

I just received the Kz-As10 yesterday and I am way more impressed than expected..

I am actually too impressed, as they come so close to the Hisenior T12 which are literally 14x more expensive. The T12 are amazing, but the Kz-As10 give you so much sound for as little as 40€. I don't know how they do it. The bass response on the Kz is what impresses me the most so far... It reaches deep with a nice rumble and dare I say, I currently tend to prefer the probably slightly boosted bass of the Kz compared to the T12, because the bass never bloats or lingers and its produced by a single, rather big BA alone. The T12 uses 4 BAs for that. 

Is the Kz-As10 currently their Flagship model? I suppose so?


----------



## crabdog

demo-to said:


> I wonder how your TSMR stands against the T4? Could you please give a comparision?


I haven't heard the T4 but have been enjoying the TSMR a lot. One of the biggest surprises is how comfortable it is.


----------



## demo-to

demo-to said:


> This is from the audbos P4 Review. Vocal / mids orientated. May like it, too.



Around 100USD at Hotfi: bought!



menuki said:


> I just received the Kz-As10 yesterday and I am way more impressed than expected..
> 
> I am actually too impressed, as they come so close to the Hisenior T12 which are literally 14x more expensive. The T12 are amazing, but the Kz-As10 give you so much sound for as little as 40€. I don't know how they do it. The bass response on the Kz is what impresses me the most so far... It reaches deep with a nice rumble and dare I say, I currently tend to prefer the probably slightly boosted bass of the Kz compared to the T12, because the bass never bloats or lingers and its produced by a single, rather big BA alone. The T12 uses 4 BAs for that.
> 
> Is the Kz-As10 currently their Flagship model? I suppose so?


Yes, it is their most expensive model currently.
And yes, I was positive surprised by the AS10 at my yesterday's session, too though I hadn't the T12 as comparision  but only the Hisenior B5+ and the Rose Mini4.


----------



## demo-to

crabdog said:


> I haven't heard the T4 but have been enjoying the TSMR a lot. One of the biggest surprises is how comfortable it is.


I'd be interested, too. If this only would be sold at Aliexpress or at a different English language market site where I do not have to use an Agent and yould buy directly.


----------



## crabdog

demo-to said:


> I'd be interested, too. If this only would be sold at Aliexpress or at a different English language market site where I do not have to use an Agent and yould buy directly.


Yes, there is some difficulty in getting it. Having said that, if I bought something from the same seller again it would be a lot easier the 2nd time around


----------



## superuser1

demo-to said:


> I'd be interested, too. If this only would be sold at Aliexpress or at a different English language market site where I do not have to use an Agent and yould buy directly.


But when i bought i didnt use an agent but used taobao worldwide option on the website itself.


----------



## paulindss

AudioObsession said:


> Wow, -HotFi-  wasn't able to "process" my order within 7 days for the ToneKing T4, so I just got a notice the order was canceled by AliExpress...
> So depressed right now.
> 
> Has anyone else ever had this happen before?
> ...



3 days to close processing time here, no news of shipping...


----------



## mbwilson111

AudioObsession said:


> Wow, -HotFi-  wasn't able to "process" my order within 7 days for the ToneKing T4, so I just got a notice the order was canceled by AliExpress...
> So depressed right now.
> 
> Has anyone else ever had this happen before?
> ...



Contact them.  I think we have had something like this before (not with them) and they just give you a new tracking number.


----------



## mbwilson111

@crabdog @thejoker13 @Lurk650 

Which filters do you use in your Toneking Nine Tails and why?  There are no instructions explaining what each do.  My Trinity Masters came with a chart explaining each.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 6, 2018)

From memory I think silver is neutral, red is for more bass and the is other is less. Also, the rear filter didnt really change the sound at all for me


----------



## phthora

mbwilson111 said:


> @crabdog @thejoker13 @Lurk650
> 
> Which filters do you use in your Toneking Nine Tails and why?  There are no instructions explaining what each do.  My Trinity Masters came with a chart explaining each.



A very helpful person posted measurements for each filter here:
https://primeaudio.org/toneking-nine-tail-mythological-audio/


----------



## demo-to

I don't like bass boost. Shouldn't like the KZ AS10 accordingly. 
The truth is, yes I do. 
It's making so many things just right.
The sound improves with a silver plated cable to get more out of the early rolled off highs and make the signature leaner because it's so bold. Additionally wide bore tips to improve/boost furthermore the highs and mids. I use hard ball shaped wide bore foam tips not deep inserted (less bass) which works best for me with the KZ.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> From memory I think silver is neutral, red is for more bass and the is other is less. Also, the rear filter didnt really change the sound at all for me



How do you know this?



phthora said:


> A very helpful person posted measurements for each filter here:
> https://primeaudio.org/toneking-nine-tail-mythological-audio/



I know but I did really understand them and they were kind of hard to read on the screen.  A manual would have been nice.  But my question really was me wanting to know what others who have them do like.

My brain relates to words better than it does to charts


----------



## phthora (Sep 6, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> How do you know this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes sense. I like the blue-blue rear combo, which sounds very balanced and flat to me, with slightly lifted upper mids/lower treble. The blue rear also has the most linear bass and to me it sounds like the most relative sub-bass.

Sometimes, I swap out the rear filter for red, which gives a mid-bass boost to things and lowers the mids relatively. That makes things lusher and sweet in the mids. Almost a tube sound. The silver rear filter increases that effect a touch and lowers the mids relative to the bass.

The red nozzle filter lowers the upper mids and lower treble, making the overall sound warmer. Not unpleasant; I sometimes roll with that. Red-red is too dark for me though.

Silver nozzle filter ups that area the most, making things sound a touch bright, though not splashy or tizzy. Very clear sound. The blue rear/silver nozzle combo reminds me a lot of the King Pro, which is great, but I already have the King Pro.

Silver-silver is a classic V. Not my favorite. Mids are too recessed for my liking that way.

EDIT: Switched a few 'upper' and 'lowers' above. My bad.


----------



## mbwilson111

phthora said:


> EDIT: Switched a few 'upper' and 'lowers' above. My bad.



Thanks... so many choices... nine   What tips are you using?


----------



## phthora

mbwilson111 said:


> Thanks... so many choices... nine   What tips are you using?



JVC Spiral Dots. The Nine Tail is slightly iffy on fit, because the nozzle is shortish and its at a dead right angle to the body of the IEM. Like me, you may have to go a size larger than usual.

Had to check my pair to remember the tips and turns out I'm using the blue rear/red nozzle combo, which is the flattest signature with the least bass. Still very pleasant, slightly warm, great mids, and detailed throughout the spectrum.


----------



## phthora

Oh, and I can tell you right now, the Nine Tail has much more effective filters than the Phantom Masters. With the latter, I could only find one option that I didn't think was too boomy or too V-shaped (green filter). With the Nine Tail, there are at least three combos that I would use frequently. In fact, I am tempted to buy a second pair to keep blue-blue and use the first for constant swapping. The filters actually do something to the sound! And it's something other than just carving that V deeper and deeper!


----------



## FunctionalDoc

I own Tin HiFi 2 and the TRN-V80 and they shipped the BGVP DMG today. I was wondering what sources do people use for tips ? What is a good source to purchase various ear tips for these models?

Thanks


----------



## mbwilson111

phthora said:


> Oh, and I can tell you right now, the Nine Tail has much more effective filters than the Phantom Masters. With the latter, I could only find one option that I didn't think was too boomy or too V-shaped (green filter). With the Nine Tail, there are at least three combos that I would use frequently. In fact, I am tempted to buy a second pair to keep blue-blue and use the first for constant swapping. The filters actually do something to the sound! And it's something other than just carving that V deeper and deeper!



I am using the green filter with my Trinity but mine is the Trinity Audio Master not the Phantom Master.

I have only just begun with the Nine Tail.... I do not necessarily want the least bass.  I want there to be enough bass when called for and for there to be actual sub bass.  Just not boomy mid bass.  I don't mind rolling off the treble a bit but I do like full mids which I assume is what I need for good vocals.  If I am listening to a singer songwriter I do not want the band to be in front of him but I do want to hear everything.... so tell me what to start with... I have listened to a couple of albums so far with silver/silver thinking that maybe that was the standard.... but when it arrived it actually had a silver rear and a blue nozzle.  Maybe I should have started with that?


----------



## phthora

mbwilson111 said:


> I am using the green filter with my Trinity but mine is the Trinity Audio Master not the Phantom Master.
> 
> I have only just begun with the Nine Tail.... I do not necessarily want the least bass.  I want there to be enough bass when called for and for there to be actual sub bass.  Just not boomy mid bass.  I don't mind rolling off the treble a bit but I do like full mids which I assume is what I need for good vocals.  If I am listening to a singer songwriter I do not want the band to be in front of him but I do want to hear everything.... so tell me what to start with... I have listened to a couple of albums so far with silver/silver thinking that maybe that was the standard.... but when it arrived it actually had a silver rear and a blue nozzle.  Maybe I should have started with that?



If it's the Trinity that's shaped like a TFZ, has carbon fiber scale, and has a cloth-covered cable, that is the Trinity Audio Phantom Master, then there is the Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4 that looks like a silver Magaosi K3 Pro. Unless you mean the Master 6... Well, anyway...

I think red rear/red nozzle might do it. Or blue rear/red nozzle for that extra relative sub-bass. These will never hit really hard, however. I think the resonating chamber on them softens the impact a bit in favor of longer and more natural decay.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 6, 2018)

phthora said:


> Or blue rear/red nozzle for that extra relative sub-bass.



This is what I am using now... and with medium Auvio tips.  Sounding good to me. I am surprised by how comfortable they are.  The fit is easier than I thought it would be.  I love the cable and in spite of a review that says otherwise there is a chin slider...  maybe they added it?  

@Nabillion_786 , if this combination did not satisfy your requirements I do not know what will.  I still think that your source could be the problem.  You keep asking over and over again in many different threads.  I am not sure if anyone can help you.  If the Queens don't do it when they arrive (I assume they are on the way), you need to have a rethink.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> This is what I am using now... and with medium Auvio tips.  Sounding good to me.
> 
> @Nabillion_786 , if this combination did not satisfy your requirements I do not know what will.  I still think that your source could be the problem.  You keep asking over and over again in many different threads.  I am not sure if anyone can help you.  If the Queens don't do it when they arrive (I assume they are on the way), you need to have a rethink.


It's not my source because I went to the headphone store and tried there great source and even tried a portable amp which only made a slight difference in some iems. Fun fact, my kc09 sounded horrible on their source in comparison to my phone. Even the man at the store said that you have a decent enough to run iems.

I like to know 2 things if you don't mind. Which one do you prefer out of the it01 and the 9ts? And which one has the better mids of the 2 for you?


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> I like to know 2 things if you don't mind. Which one do you prefer out of the it01 and the 9ts? And which one has the better mids of the 2 for you?



There is no way I can answer that question at this time.  I have only used these for two or three hours. They arrived this afternoon.  I have so much gear that it has been awhile since I used my IT01.  I  have been enjoying buds quite a bit lately and finally the weather is cool enough for headphones.   

Anyway, isn't that question irrelevant now?  You have sent them both back.
Plus you have the Queen coming ... is that correct?  Also you said you did buy the Artiste DC1 which is an excellent IEM and I would have thought that would satisfy you.

Actually my answer to a question like that is "whichever one is currently in  my ears."  

Plus, don't forget I have never ever watched a movie or a tv show using iems, buds, or even headphones.  We have a 5.1  home theater setup for that.  I only use these things for music.  So, if movies are your main use then I am probably the wrong person to advise you.


----------



## paulindss (Sep 6, 2018)

Loving them. Don't find the highs too agressive. Incredible textured bass. Open stage, better mids and highs than the revos. Giving more articulation to the sound. I think tbat they have thick mids with emphasis in lower to prevent sibilance. Decently extended highs. Overall a open sound with a good sparkle being pumped by massive bass. A very fun V without muddy mids at all. Just the opossite. My fool years can't identify huge drawbacks yet. Great for Pop, hip hop and etc. For 28$ ? The best value for money i have since tin audio for 33$.

The sound just feels well rounded, big, clear and uncongested. Authoritative. Physical.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> There is no way I can answer that question at this time.  I have only used these for two or three hours. They arrived this afternoon.  I have so much gear that it has been awhile since I used my IT01.  I  have been enjoying buds quite a bit lately and finally the weather is cool enough for headphones.
> 
> Anyway, isn't that question irrelevant now?  You have sent them both back.
> Plus you have the Queen coming ... is that correct?  Also you said you did buy the Artiste DC1 which is an excellent IEM and I would have thought that would satisfy you.
> ...


There was actually a thoughtful purpose behind those 2 questions I posed but let's just forget about all that. Anyways I'm glad your loving the 9ts, and I hope I will get along with the queen's aswell.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> There was actually a thoughtful purpose behind those 2 questions



I know but I said I do not know the answer... plus I can like them both


----------



## Nabillion_786

paulindss said:


> Loving them. Don't find the highs too agressive. Incredible textured bass. Open stage, better mids and highs than the revos. Giving more articulation to the sound. I think tbat they have thick mids with emphasis in lower to prevent sibilance. Decently extended highs. Overall a open sound with a good sparkle being pumped by massive bass. A very fun V without muddy mids at all. Just the opossite. My fool years can't identify huge drawbacks yet. Great for Pop, hip hop and etc. For 28$ ? The best value for money i have since tin audio for 33$.
> 
> The sound just feels well rounded, big, clear and uncongested. Authoritative. Physical.


Wow! They sound like something I have to try. The way you describe it is really tempting and the price is at a no risk factor for me. Will be ordering one of these from Ali.

Also I received the re-400s yesterday and have to say that it has fantastic mids and the most neutral sounding iem I've ever tried. It stays true to the source.


----------



## paulindss (Sep 6, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Loving them. Don't find the highs too agressive. Incredible textured bass. Open stage, better mids and highs than the revos. Giving more articulation to the sound. I think tbat they have thick mids with emphasis in lower to prevent sibilance. Decently extended highs. Overall a open sound with a good sparkle being pumped by massive bass. A very fun V without muddy mids at all. Just the opossite. My fool years can't identify huge drawbacks yet. Great for Pop, hip hop and etc. For 28$ ? The best value for money i have since tin audio for 33$.





Nabillion_786 said:


> Wow! They sound like something I have to try. The way you describe it is really tempting and the price is at a no risk factor for me. Will be ordering one of these from Ali.
> 
> Also I received the re-400s yesterday and have to say that it has fantastic mids and the most neutral sounding iem I've ever tried. It stays true to the source.



Glad you liked the REs, i love them!
I have few hours with the v80 but i have no shame reccomendding them. If you like huge bass and are not to sensitive to highs you are in good hands for sure. The tonal balance is very coherent.

Ps: some people report the highs being more uncontrolled in high volumes. But i only find it as a problem at completely unbeareble volumes!


----------



## phthora

paulindss said:


> Loving them. Don't find the highs too agressive. Incredible textured bass. Open stage, better mids and highs than the revos. Giving more articulation to the sound. I think tbat they have thick mids with emphasis in lower to prevent sibilance. Decently extended highs. Overall a open sound with a good sparkle being pumped by massive bass. A very fun V without muddy mids at all. Just the opossite. My fool years can't identify huge drawbacks yet. Great for Pop, hip hop and etc. For 28$ ? The best value for money i have since tin audio for 33$.
> 
> The sound just feels well rounded, big, clear and uncongested. Authoritative. Physical.



Awesome! Thanks for the impressions! I impulse-purchased these at the last minute before the AE sale shut down and now I am glad I did. I was worried about the highs being too harsh. How's the fit and comfort? Looks like they might be putting pressure on your ears near the top of the shell.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Ohh yes, they sound excatly like what im after! However I am a bit disappointed in ordering the qt2s as some people prefer these more for a fun sounding signature.


----------



## paulindss (Sep 6, 2018)

Trn v80s

I can see how the highs can be harsh to some people. For me they are almost at the limit. Can show sibilance in poor mastered records, be sure of that. Overall they give a very lively presentation. Reminds me the upper end of Kz ZSR in terms of volume. Very energetic. Less tiring for me but can still be to some. This is for sure a superior iem than the KZs mentioned.

They do tend to be more unbalanced towards the hashness as you add volume, as stated by @B9Scrambler but they become really unbalanced for me only in volumes that would give your phonoaudiologist a heart attack.


----------



## paulindss

phthora said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the impressions! I impulse-purchased these at the last minute before the AE sale shut down and now I am glad I did. I was worried about the highs being too harsh. How's the fit and comfort? Looks like they might be putting pressure on your ears near the top of the shell.



They weren't bothering me in the pictures. But i already changed the tips for larger ones. So they stopped making pressure. 

When i put them on i immediately thought "dear god, bless Duno falcon c designers" the fit is deep, easy, comfortable and stable. Construction wise these fell sturdy by the way. Mine have the glossy finish.


----------



## SilverLodestar

For anyone with the BQEYZ K2: if you find the mid-bass to be too strong, there is a small vent with some sort of filtering by the nozzle that can be poked with a needle. I did this to a BQEYZ KB1 clone, and the mid-bass was lessened considerably; however, probably at the cost of some fullness and dynamics. I’ll have to listen to these more so I can get a better feel of the effects of the mod. Also, WARNING, this mod is not 100% reversible as far as I’m aware, so try it at your own risk.


----------



## SilverLodestar

@Nabillion_786 

If you’re having trouble with your sources and you don’t want to replace your phone, I highly recommend the EarStudio ES100. It’s an incredible Bluetooth receiver that acts as a DAC/amp for portable use. As long as your phone supports either aptx, aptx HD, AAC, LDAC, or SBC, then it’ll work well. It also has really good EQ options in their app that don’t distort.


----------



## paulindss

Just took out to take the photo, and back to the ear!


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 6, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> @Nabillion_786
> 
> If you’re having trouble with your sources and you don’t want to replace your phone, I highly recommend the EarStudio ES100. It’s an incredible Bluetooth receiver that acts as a DAC/amp for portable use. As long as your phone supports either aptx, aptx HD, AAC, LDAC, or SBC, then it’ll work well. It also has really good EQ options in their app that don’t distort.


Thanks a lot man! I will definitely purchase one these if I ever get issues with my phone in the future. I also can't wait till my T2 arrives. Unfortunately, they still haven't sent my package as they have gone out of stock due to high demand.


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> Just took out to take the photo, and back to the ear!


do you like the sound?


----------



## paulindss

FastAndClean said:


> do you like the sound?



I have a few posts talking about that above this one. Yes, i love it


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> I have a few posts talking about that above this one. Yes, i love it


ah, saw that now, agree with all your points, very impressive in ear indeed, i kind of like the treble, am i the only one here?


----------



## paulindss

FastAndClean said:


> ah, saw that now, agree with all your points, very impressive in ear indeed, i kind of like the treble, am i the only one here?



We aren't the only ones that like them, there are plenty of us. I find the treble very good and its exactly what makes them special. What impresses me the most is that these are way cheaper than the revos, and overall better. They are 90% similar, but the little bit more controlled and snappier bass yet similar in quantity,and better highs gives the trn much better resolution in complex tracks. It seems to me that there is less bass bleed and better resolving overall. The dynamics of the sound benefits so much ot that. It is a pity that they loose balance at super high volumes. But as i said, not really a problem.

Yet, they are 93,73% similar to the revos and in a rap track you will find plenty of difficulty noticing this. I probably wouldn't pass a blind test. However, listening do breath by pink Floyd and Fooled around and fell in love, live by the winery dogs. It is much more apparent and the trns shows its abilitys


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 7, 2018)

Errr...I just looked at my inventory - thought I had 70 in total:

22 headphones
101 in-ears
4 noise cancelling earphones/headphones
10 earbuds

My most exotic one? A German headphone called Teufel Massive. A monster that is easily driven by my iPhone/iPods.


Spoiler: Teufel Massive



https://www.teufelaudio.com/koptelefoons/teufel-massive-p15386.html?delivery_country=190



Teufel (_German_): devil


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> We aren't the only ones that like them, there are plenty of us. I find the treble very good and its exactly what makes them special. What impresses me the most is that these are way cheaper than the revos, and overall better. They are 90% similar, but the little bit more controlled and snappier bass yet similar in quantity,and better highs gives the trn much better resolution in complex tracks. It seems to me that there is less bass bleed and better resolving overall. The dynamics of the sound benefits so much ot that. It is a pity that they loose balance at super high volumes. But as i said, not really a problem.
> 
> Yet, they are 93,73% similar to the revos and in a rap track you will find plenty of difficulty noticing this. I probably wouldn't pass a blind test. However, listening do breath by pink Floyd and Fooled around and fell in love, live by the winery dogs. It is much more apparent and the trns shows its abilitys


To me, the bass of the TRN is much more textured.


----------



## paulindss (Sep 7, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> To me, the bass of the TRN is much more textured.



I thought this at first. But comparing side by side i came  to the conclusion that this is result or the more well rounded mids and highs, the really bass notes have a very close amount of texture and detail. The snappier felling of the sound gives us that feeling. However, i agree with you, the presentation gives us a better sense of the bass textures. The sub bass congests less the stage if we compare the general listening experience


----------



## paulindss

Deleted


----------



## tripside

I am taking the liberty of posting the link to @audio123 review of BGVP DM6* 
*
_https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/09/05/bgvp-dm6/_

Greater extension of lows and highs compared to B400, and similar mids presentation. A comparison with Toneking T4 would settle the dilema for those of us in a fix between these 3.


----------



## audio123

tripside said:


> I am taking the liberty of posting the link to @audio123 review of BGVP DM6*
> *
> _https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/09/05/bgvp-dm6/_
> 
> Greater extension of lows and highs compared to B400, and similar mids presentation. A comparison with Toneking T4 would settle the dilema for those of us in a fix between these 3.


Unfortunately, I have not tried the T4. Sorry about that!


----------



## tripside

audio123 said:


> Unfortunately, I have not tried the T4. Sorry about that!



No worries, would you unequivocally recommend the DM6 over B400?


----------



## audio123

tripside said:


> No worries, would you unequivocally recommend the DM6 over B400?


I would say yes because of the extra liveliness which gives a higher engagement level. Both are competent iems and it just depends on your personal preferences!


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Errr...I just looked at my inventory - thought I had 70 in total:
> 
> 22 headphones
> 101 in-ears
> ...



You obviously need more buds


----------



## mbwilson111

Do BA drivers need burn in?


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> Do BA drivers need burn in?


Depends who you ask. But do you really want to open that can of wasps in here? (Prep your popcorn and wait for the mods to intervene once that discussion begins.)


----------



## tripside

audio123 said:


> I would say yes because of the extra liveliness which gives a higher engagement level. Both are competent iems and it just depends on your personal preferences!



Thanks for the feedback. Something you touched upon in your review B400 was its ergonomic design. Do you find the DM6 to be as comfortable as B400? The shell size on DM6 appears to be larger.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 7, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Depends who you ask. But do you really want to open that can of wasps in here? (Prep your popcorn and wait for the mods to intervene once that discussion begins.)



Sorry I was just curious if people treated them differently. Doesn't matter.

I was just listening to an older model single BA IEM. that seems to be no longer available.


----------



## HungryPanda

TRN-V80's in my ears and I like them very much. Found stock tips gave a big bass and overall great signature, tried RHA tips and they sounded awful, KZ starlines and they were less v-shaped. Spin-Fits on them now and this sounds best to me.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 7, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Do BA drivers need burn in?


Based on observation: no! Examples: my Brainwawz B100 or Etymotic HF5.
Based on faith: yes!

In theory: every mechanical part such as a membrane benefits from "break-in" (not burn-in) but the difference is small and it only takes a few minutes. Therefore DDs would primarily benefit from a short "break-in"...in theory.

In practice: why shouldn't BAs sound worse rather than better after a break-in/burn-in?

Other question: do JVC spiral dot tips really improve sound?


----------



## audio123

tripside said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Something you touched upon in your review B400 was its ergonomic design. Do you find the DM6 to be as comfortable as B400? The shell size on DM6 appears to be larger.


The DM6 is slightly less comfortable than the B400 but as it is able to fill up more space, isolation is better!


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> TRN-V80's in my ears and I like them very much. Found stock tips gave a big bass and overall great signature, tried RHA tips and they sounded awful, KZ starlines and they were less v-shaped. Spin-Fits on them now and this sounds best to me.


where would you place them on your pantheon?, i.e. to which of your iems are they equivalent in quality?


----------



## thejoker13 (Sep 7, 2018)

tripside said:


> I am taking the liberty of posting the link to @audio123 review of BGVP DM6*
> *
> _https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/09/05/bgvp-dm6/_
> 
> Greater extension of lows and highs compared to B400, and similar mids presentation. A comparison with Toneking T4 would settle the dilema for those of us in a fix between these 3.


I own and enjoy all 3, and will give comparisons between them all in my upcoming review of the Bgvp DMG. It may be another week or 2 until it's live, but I'll post the link whenever it's live.
EDIT- I misread what you wrote and didn't see you were talking about the dm6 and not the DMG. I am ordering the dm6 now though, because of how decent the dmg is.


----------



## HungryPanda (Sep 7, 2018)

They are definitely one of the biggest bass earphones I have even better than my IMR R1's (with the black filter). I was listening to the KZ ZS4 earlier and enjoying them but the bass on these is tighter and more impactful. The sound is very clean. I don't know if it is new toy syndrome yet but will give them a good listen today. I came home to the TRN-V80, Superlux HD672, Toneking TW1 and Seahf AWK-F32MG this afternoon so had to check they all work ok and just sorted out tips on these


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> They are definitely one of the biggest bass earphones I have even better than my IMR R1's


V80 is better than IMR R1?


----------



## Folly

thejoker13 said:


> I own and enjoy all 3, and will give comparisons between them all in my upcoming review of the Bgvp DMG. It may be another week or 2 until it's live, but I'll post the link whenever it's live.
> EDIT- I misread what you wrote and didn't see you were talking about the dm6 and not the DMG. I am ordering the dm6 now though, because of how decent the dmg is.



quick question man, if I already have the toneking T4 is the DMG even worth considering at all?


----------



## HungryPanda

FastAndClean said:


> V80 is better than IMR R1?


 No way I was just saying the Bass is as good, even more than as R1 the overall sound is not in the same league


----------



## FastAndClean

yes the bass is their strongest point, the quality of the bass is shocking considering the price


----------



## paulindss

It would be interesting to see a direct comparison beetwen v80 and fiio fh1.
The fh1 is praised for it's awesome bass. Never had the chance to hear them.


----------



## B4TX

Hi Everbody!

Which IEM is the best for Rap,Rock and Pop Music under 50$? (I like beefy bass)

* Zhiyin Z5000* or *RevoNext RN-QT2. or any idea?

Thanks!*


----------



## HungryPanda

KZ ZS4 or QT2 would do


----------



## B4TX

HungryPanda said:


> KZ ZS4 or QT2 would do



If i want to improve bluetooth cable *is the KZ 2-pin Bluetooth Cable suitable for QT2?*


----------



## Wiljen

paulindss said:


> It would be interesting to see a direct comparison beetwen v80 and fiio fh1.
> The fh1 is praised for it's awesome bass. Never had the chance to hear them.



Similar signatures with better detail and timbre to the v80 but more aggressive treble than the FH1 which is a bit more relaxed. 
I think the v80 has better mids than the FH1 as well although it takes some EQ to really find them on either.

I'd be much more of a fan of the TRN v80 if the treble were backed off considerably and were a bit less grainy.  To me, that ruins an otherwise really well done product.


----------



## Wiljen

HungryPanda said:


> KZ ZS4 or QT2 would do



couple others with similar signatures in the recent clone wars review on my blog too, but like the one mentioned above, not something that can be discussed here.


----------



## chinmie

Wiljen said:


> Similar signatures with better detail and timbre to the v80 but more aggressive treble than the FH1 which is a bit more relaxed.
> I think the v80 has better mids than the FH1 as well although it takes some EQ to really find them on either.
> 
> I'd be much more of a fan of the TRN v80 if the treble were backed off considerably and were a bit less grainy.  To me, that ruins an otherwise really well done product.



try decreasing the nozzle diameter with silicone/sorbothane piece like @Slater often suggests. i like the results better as it doesn't effect the bass mids and warm up the overall tone like using foams


----------



## Lurk650

Woke up this morning and decided I wanted to pull the trigger on the IT01 finally. Wanted another single DD at the $100 price point to compare with my TK9T. Got them in my ears now (Amazon Same Day) and so far they are just what I was imagining.


----------



## MDH12AX7

Had to get in on the V80 love....


----------



## eggnogg

chinmie said:


> try decreasing the nozzle diameter with silicone/sorbothane piece like @Slater often suggests. i like the results better as it doesn't effect the bass mids and warm up the overall tone like using foams



+1
i use 3mm silicon core from shure foam tips instead to reduce nozzle size. cut it and stuff inside.
plus teabag filter beneath, it works wonder.



Spoiler: []


----------



## AudioObsession

paulindss said:


> 3 days to close processing time here, no news of shipping...


Did you order something through HotFi?


----------



## AudioObsession

mbwilson111 said:


> Contact them.  I think we have had something like this before (not with them) and they just give you a new tracking number.


I tried, but got no replies... 
At least I got my refund today... 
It might be a blessing in disguise; after reading @audio123 review of the BGVP DM6 and also some of the impressions of the DMG, I'm thinking one or BOTH of those would be even better for me than the ToneKing T4...Either way, I'll wait till 11-11 before I purchase anything else.


----------



## peter123

B4TX said:


> Hi Everbody!
> 
> Which IEM is the best for Rap,Rock and Pop Music under 50$? (I like beefy bass)
> 
> ...



The QT2 is really good, haven't heard the Z5000 though....


----------



## randomnin

Okay, after some tip rolling I've changed my opinion about TRN V80's treble - it's not unnatural, it's unremarkable. But not bad. Now, without equalizing I still maintain that lead guitar and some vocals are veiled - that's fixed with increasing 3-5kHz area. I don't find any extra quality in bass. Also, left nozzle comes off partially, so sub-par build quality. Overall, V80 seems slightly worse than KZ ES4, though the latter also takes some equalizing - a bit extra 8-16 kHz and a bit off of 20-250Hz.


----------



## Wiljen

chinmie said:


> try decreasing the nozzle diameter with silicone/sorbothane piece like @Slater often suggests. i like the results better as it doesn't effect the bass mids and warm up the overall tone like using foams



I've played with the tips a good bit and while it does effect the quantity of treble, it does little to improve the grain or distortion that come with the v80,


----------



## HungryPanda

I just got the TRN V80 yesterday and honestly get no distortion on the treble


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> I just got the TRN V80 yesterday and honestly get no distortion on the treble


me to, no distortion on my pairs, they are just bright, but i am ok with that


----------



## crabdog

FastAndClean said:


> me to, no distortion on my pairs, they are just bright, but i am ok with that


Me three, no distortion in the treble. BUT as I said somewhere earlier it's the V80's treble that makes it a good earphone instead of a great one.


----------



## Wiljen (Sep 8, 2018)

Somebody who has a good Tull collection, please listen to Hunting girl with the V80 and particularly listen for the flute.   I just re-listened to it (40 anniversary edition of Songs from the Wood - Hdtracks 24/96 flac) and the distortion is evident both at 0:33 in and at 3:34.    I'm now interested in whether I got a bad driver in the right earpiece as it is more pronounced on one side but not completely absent on the other.   My luck continues.


Just for sake of argument, I tried using my desktop setup (Modi Mb, Valhalla, Cascade/HD700) and didnt hear it so it is not inherent in the track as I think the Cascade and HD700 are at least as resolving as the v80.

I also tried it from my Opus #1s and the AK70Mk2 just to eliminate the source and with 2 different cables to eliminate that.  It is in the earpiece but whether it is a design issue or a QC issue now stands in question.


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> Somebody who has a good Tull collection, please listen to Hunting girl with the V80 and particularly listen for the flute.   I just re-listened to it (40 anniversary edition of Songs from the Wood - Hdtracks 24/96 flac) and the distortion is evident both at 0:33 in and at 3:34.    I'm now interested in whether I got a bad driver in the right earpiece as it is more pronounced on one side but not completely absent on the other.   My luck continues.
> 
> 
> Just for sake of argument, I tried using my desktop setup (Modi Mb, Valhalla, Cascade/HD700) and didnt hear it so it is not inherent in the track as I think the Cascade and HD700 are at least as resolving as the v80.
> ...


i will try that, is the 40th Anniversary Edition ok for the test?


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


> i will try that, is the 40th Anniversary Edition ok for the test?


Yep, that is the same edition I was using.


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> Yep, that is the same edition I was using.


the treble is a little bit forward but thats all, no distortion, just more shimmer


----------



## FastAndClean

is not the most natural sounding treble but that earphone is 26 dollars, i've heard worse from 500 dollars earphones


----------



## FunctionalDoc (Sep 8, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> Somebody who has a good Tull collection, please listen to Hunting girl with the V80 and particularly listen for the flute.   I just re-listened to it (40 anniversary edition of Songs from the Wood - Hdtracks 24/96 flac) and the distortion is evident both at 0:33 in and at 3:34.    I'm now interested in whether I got a bad driver in the right earpiece as it is more pronounced on one side but not completely absent on the other.   My luck continues.
> 
> 
> Just for sake of argument, I tried using my desktop setup (Modi Mb, Valhalla, Cascade/HD700) and didnt hear it so it is not inherent in the track as I think the Cascade and HD700 are at least as resolving as the v80.
> ...


I just went to Tidal and didn't have any distortion at those time stamps using my V80's with my Onkyo DP-X1A on balanced output.

I have the T2's but my favorites are these V80's but I have the BGVP DMG on order so I am interested to see if they can out do the V80's at 3X the price. I am sorry that you have a problem with your pair.


----------



## gattari

FunctionalDoc said:


> I have the T2's but my favorites are these V80's but I have the BGVP DMG on order so I am interested to see if they can out do the V80's at 3X the price. I am sorry that you have a problem with your pair.


Yes the v80 is fun, but listening piano music the v80 is not the right iem to use, t2is perfect. I have both.


----------



## paulindss

AudioObsession said:


> Did you order something through HotFi?



Yes, a as10 and a z5000.

Already gived up, i added time to process but they don't even answers me when i ask if they run out of stock, or when they are going to replace, send, etc. I will cancel the order.

Definitely NOT RECOMMEND HOTFI.

This is usual and i could have got plenty of good deals with the money i trusted on them. I missed fiio fh1 for 65$, for example.


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> I missed fiio fh1 for 65$, for example.


you didn't miss much, your V80 is better and a lot cheaper


----------



## paulindss

FastAndClean said:


> you didn't miss much, your V80 is better and a lot cheaper



Yeah, the tragedy turns out to be a bless. I thought it straight, and it's enough of the 50$ game for me. Its more of the same. I will take the refund of as10 and z5000 and grab money for a 100$ champ like audbos p4 or a hisenior b5+ or a BGVP DMG QUYETFG.


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> Yeah, the tragedy turns out to be a bless. I thought it straight, and it's enough of the 50$ game for me. Its more of the same. I will take the refund of as10 and z5000 and grab money for a 100$ champ like audbos p4 or a hisenior b5+ or a BGVP DMG QUYETFG.


i have the hisenior b5+, be careful, they are not for everyone


----------



## paulindss

FastAndClean said:


> i have the hisenior b5+, be careful, they are not for everyone



I have a re-400s, and by the graph i expect the signature to be similar. If you could give me some tought on this I will be very happy.
How they compare ? The bass on hisenior extendes as nice as re-400s ? How is the stage ? Timbre ?

Thx


----------



## FastAndClean

stage is very good, the sound is mid forward, vocals are dominating the whole signature, bass roll off at the bottom, treble is incredibly clean and even, it has very good extension
with large ear tips they have to much upper bass for me, for that reason i use smaller tips to break the seal a little bit
they are amazing for vocals, acoustic music, jazz, for bass heavy music like EDM, DNB or rap they are not that great


----------



## thejoker13

Folly said:


> quick question man, if I already have the toneking T4 is the DMG even worth considering at all?


Absolutely. They're very different signatures, so they actually compliment each other nicely.


----------



## Lurk650

paulindss said:


> Yeah, the tragedy turns out to be a bless. I thought it straight, and it's enough of the 50$ game for me. Its more of the same. I will take the refund of as10 and z5000 and grab money for a 100$ champ like audbos p4 or a hisenior b5+ or a BGVP DMG QUYETFG.


Don't write off the ToneKing Nine Tail


----------



## Slater (Sep 8, 2018)

I took some unused UiiSii E6 IEMs I was tired of looking at, and made some semi-custom IEMs out of them using thermoplastic:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/custom-ear-molds-for-iems.830823/page-2#post-14472340

In the past I have tried other methods using mold-able silicone earplug putty (Radians), with poor results. The thermoplastic method is far superior, easier to work with, and boy are they oh so comfortable! They can be worn all day with no comfort issues, and they stay in place no matter what - eating, working out, skydiving, etc.

Credit goes to user @Takeanidea from that custom ear mold thread, who turned me onto the idea and has successfully done a number of them.

The material itself is readily available on ebay, Amazon, Aliexpress etc under a number of different names (instamorph, polymorph, etc). The material is milky white by default, but it can be colored different colors. To use it, you simply put the plastic pellets into some boiling water and wait for it to melt (color changes from white to clear). I just boiled 1/2 cup of water in a pyrex measuring cup in the microwave, removed it from the microwave and added the theromoplastic pellets. Then you simply remove the pellets with a spoon, and you can form it with your hands like clay.

The process is extremely easy, and very forgiving. The plastic takes a long time to fully cool (like 1-2 hours), and during that time you have plenty of time to mold it, shape it, smooth it, etc. And if for some reason you totally screw it up, you just remove it from the IEM and start all over again (ie putting the plastic back into boiling water until it melts again). My 1st attempt was a fail (I didn't give it enough cooling time and it deformed when I removed it from my ear). So I just removed the plastic, put it all back into boiling water, and the 2nd attempt was a success.

Unfortunately, you can't do this mod to every IEM. The thermoplastic needs something to "grip" onto and/or mold around. So if you have a large bodied IEM like the KZ ZST, ZS3, etc it isn't going to work very well. I used a piston shaped IEM for my 1st pair because I thought it would be the easiest (and also in case I screwed up it wouldn't be a big deal because they were IEMs I didn't care about). Takeanidea has done used a variety of other IEM shapes, including Apple Earpods. The hardest part of the process is not covering up any of the vent holes, which will change the sound.

The thermoplastic I bought came in a 500g bag, which is easily enough to do 50+ pairs of IEMs! I plan on doing the KZ ED9, EDR1s, or the Elistooop/Kailuhong AR-3001 next, which I expect to turn out great.


----------



## demo-to

KZ AS 10 

Because I see the big potential of these I did what I usually never do.
I used the very good and simple EQ of my Onkyo Music App (for free) and adapted the signature. Very simple because I took the released FR graph of the AS 10 and simply balanced out from 32 to 600Hz to reduce the bass away from the bassheads level. And the AS 10 response very good to EQing. Have now a neutral balanced IEM with this first adjustment. 2nd adjustment was to take back again more original warmth and bass by lifting the bass by 3db a bit again and reducing the balance bump after 300Hz also by appr 3db.
For 50 bucks and 5min of EQing a very good investment imo.


----------



## Wiljen

Somebody on the eastern side of the US got a v80 they'll loan me for a couple of weeks?  I'll fund shipping. I just want to give them a fair shake and I thought I had my review done but if my sample is atypical I'd rather not publish it yet.


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> Absolutely. They're very different signatures, so they actually compliment each other nicely.


Hi, I am curious as to how the t4s and dmgs compare? Have you already given your impressions of these because i couldn' find it and am looking forward to your opinion.


----------



## SSandDigital

thejoker13 said:


> Absolutely. They're very different signatures, so they actually compliment each other nicely.



Can you go into more detail of the differences between the two.  I'm interested in both, but only want one.


----------



## Otto Motor

Wiljen said:


> Somebody who has a good Tull collection, please listen to Hunting girl with the V80 and particularly listen for the flute.   I just re-listened to it (40 anniversary edition of Songs from the Wood - Hdtracks 24/96 flac) and the distortion is evident both at 0:33 in and at 3:34.    I'm now interested in whether I got a bad driver in the right earpiece as it is more pronounced on one side but not completely absent on the other.   My luck continues.
> 
> 
> Just for sake of argument, I tried using my desktop setup (Modi Mb, Valhalla, Cascade/HD700) and didnt hear it so it is not inherent in the track as I think the Cascade and HD700 are at least as resolving as the v80.
> ...


I did. Took the song from a recent box set (50 for 50, released in 2018). No distortion found.


----------



## Danfish98

Wiljen said:


> Somebody on the eastern side of the US got a v80 they'll loan me for a couple of weeks?  I'll fund shipping. I just want to give them a fair shake and I thought I had my review done but if my sample is atypical I'd rather not publish it yet.


I'm in PA and would be willing. Treble sounds awful on mine though so don't know that it's worth the bother.


----------



## Wiljen

Danfish98 said:


> I'm in PA and would be willing. Treble sounds awful on mine though so don't know that it's worth the bother.



Well that helps confirm that some may have a QC issue as it sounds like you may have gotten one with the same issues I am having.


----------



## thejoker13

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hi, I am curious as to how the t4s and dmgs compare? Have you already given your impressions of these because i couldn' find it and am looking forward to your opinion.


I received my DMG's on Tuesday, so I'm still getting familiar with them and haven't posted much yet. I am pretty happy with them for their price and feel they're pretty good value. The DMG are lightweight and pretty ergonomic for me. I can wear them for several hours straight with no discomfort. The included tips are cheap feeling and I recommend tip rolling to get a better seal. I tried each of the filters and settled on the silver treble filters. There isn't much difference between the filters, but there is a little bit of change. The DMG have a fairly balanced sound, with an elevated mid bass in relation to the mids and treble. I would class them as slightly V shaped, but not extremely so. The mids are a little behind the bass and treble, but are clear with good definition. The DMG are fun sounding and musical with a pretty wide and deep soundstage. So far I haven't found any major weakness in their sound and am impressed with them for the cost. I will be working on a full review and will include comparisons to the B400 and T4 as well as several other highly regarded chi-fi iem's.


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> I received my DMG's on Tuesday, so I'm still getting familiar with them and haven't posted much yet. I am pretty happy with them for their price and feel they're pretty good value. The DMG are lightweight and pretty ergonomic for me. I can wear them for several hours straight with no discomfort. The included tips are cheap feeling and I recommend tip rolling to get a better seal. I tried each of the filters and settled on the silver treble filters. There isn't much difference between the filters, but there is a little bit of change. The DMG have a fairly balanced sound, with an elevated mid bass in relation to the mids and treble. I would class them as slightly V shaped, but not extremely so. The mids are a little behind the bass and treble, but are clear with good definition. The DMG are fun sounding and musical with a pretty wide and deep soundstage. So far I haven't found any major weakness in their sound and am impressed with them for the cost. I will be working on a full review and will include comparisons to the B400 and T4 as well as several other highly regarded chi-fi iem's.


Thank you, I am really looking forward to your main review and comparisons as I am seeking a full bodied, brighter and balanced sounding iem to compliment my queen's which should arrive within the next week.


----------



## weedophile

paulindss said:


> Yes, a as10 and a z5000.
> 
> Already gived up, i added time to process but they don't even answers me when i ask if they run out of stock, or when they are going to replace, send, etc. I will cancel the order.
> 
> ...


That sucks. I have nv purchased anything from them as there were mentions of such issues in this thread previously, though there are also alot of headfiers having no issues with them.

For me i just stick to NiceHCK and the banned seller as i have nv had any issues with them.


----------



## davidcotton

Slater said:


> I took some unused UiiSii E6 IEMs I was tired of looking at, and made some semi-custom IEMs out of them using thermoplastic:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/custom-ear-molds-for-iems.830823/page-2#post-14472340
> 
> ...



Aside from getting a more secure fit in the outer ear, surely this would not offer any more advantage as you are still using stock tips?  IE if you had issues with the tips before, this method wouldn't help overcome that?


----------



## Slater (Sep 9, 2018)

davidcotton said:


> Aside from getting a more secure fit in the outer ear, surely this would not offer any more advantage as you are still using stock tips?  IE if you had issues with the tips before, this method wouldn't help overcome that?



I’ve found there’s actually a lot of advantages. More than I ever really planned on. I was honestly just happy having a more comfortable fit. I never anticipated there would be additional benefits.

When working out, I was having a lot of issues with IEMs working loose and even falling out due to sweat in my ear canal (making the silicone slick) in combination with the moving around of working out. This semi-CIEM solution totally alleviates that. They stay in place during the entire workout now.
The isolation is on another level. While wearing these, I can not hear anything around me, even someone speaking directly into my ear 2” away. I couldn’t even hear the vacuum cleaner running when I cleaned the house yesterday. So I will be using them for that and also while mowing the lawn instead of relying on my current earphones with ANC (which ANC is not that great anyways).
It’s faster and easier to insert the IEMs now. And they also always insert at the exact same depth. Sometimes when I insert normal IEMs, I insert them too shallow (not creating a god enough seal) or too deep (too deep being particularly annoying because it causes a suction effect on some IEMs that has a negative effect on the sound). Or I will insert 1 side differently than the other. This semi-CIEM solution totally alleviates that. When I insert them they pop into place and bottom out against the inner ear. Perfect and consistent insertion every time, which provides perfect and consistent sound every time!
The wires are more stable and secure. On some IEMs, there is really poor or fragile control where the wire exists the IEM body. My new Elistooop/Kailuhong AR-3001 is a perfect example. Due to it's design, the wire is particularly fragile, and I am already seeing evidence of the stock wire strain working loose from the IEM shell. It will only be a matter of time before it pulls loose and fails. Encasing/reinforcing that area in thermoplastic will permanently solve the problem, making the IEM last longer.
When doing certain outdoor activities (when it’s windy or when I’m traveling at more than a few MPH), almost every IEM I own has an annoying wind noise that cuts right trough the music. This is due to turbulence at the ear folds, causing pressure zones, wind noise, and wind vibrations. This transmits right through the IEM and affects the music, very similar to how cable microphonics transmits to your ear. With the semi-CIEM, I no longer hear any wind; only music. This is likely due to a number of reasons - the ear is more sealed off and aerodynamic, there is superior isolation, and there is increased mass absorbing vibrations.
Any and all IEM cable microphonics is totally gone. This is due to a number of reasons - the cable being stablilized as described in #4, the increased isolation, and the increased mass absorbing vibrations.
Keep in mind my ultimate goal is to use this method to eliminate the need for silicone tips altogether. I plan to work towards the custom eartip method I posted above with the vsonic GR07. The IEM I did was my first attempt at even working with the material and learning about its properties. Once I have more experience and a working ear mold, I expect to be able to easily make the same thing they did with the Vsonic. Then I’ll be able to literally use any IEM and convert them to CIEMs, even large bodied IEMs.


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 9, 2018)

@thejoker13 hi bro can you compare toneking t66s against the bgvp dmg if possible? ... are you gonna do a review of the bgvp dm6 in the future? btw I ordered the bgvp dmg aswell.. which dap goes well with this iem to get maximum of this iems? any idea under 300 bucks thanks...


----------



## jibberish

paulindss said:


> Yes, a as10 and a z5000.
> 
> Already gived up, i added time to process but they don't even answers me when i ask if they run out of stock, or when they are going to replace, send, etc. I will cancel the order.
> 
> ...



I just had a similarly frustrating experience with them, also an order for a z5000.  They didn't reply to any of my messages, and even when I contested the order, they didn't reply.  Wasted about 5 weeks on the whole process.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 10, 2018)

Omdz, Just wow! Ive received my qt2s and my first impressions i have to say that it is my most favourite iem so far. This is the best bass I've heard so far from any iem, even beats the it01s bass for me! The subbass rumble is soo addictive and you can feel the bass rather then just hearing it compared with all my other iems I've tried. It generally has a satisfying full bodied approach in the lows and mids then gets a bit thinner in the highs which creates a bit more livelyness. Vocals sound solid and clear but if there was one complaint, I would prefer them to pull the bass quantity just slightly back in order to balance the sound out more which will give mids more prescense. Overall, my first impressions are outstanding on these and do feel it is a steal at the £27 I paid for them. If the queen's are an upgrade to these (which should be coming anytime now) then I'm in for a real treat!


----------



## tripside

Nabillion_786 said:


> Omdz, Just wow! Ive received my qt2s and my first impressions i have to say that it is my most favourite iem so far. This is the best bass I've heard so far from any iem, even beats the it01s bass for me! The subbass rumble is soo addictive and you can feel the bass rather then just hearing it compared with all my other iems I've tried. It generally has a satisfying full bodied approach in the lows and mids then gets a bit thinner in the highs which creates a bit more livelyness. Vocals sound solid and clear but if there was one complaint, I would prefer them to pull the bass quantity just slightly back in order to balance the sound out more which will give mids more prescense. Overall, my first impressions are outstanding on these and do feel it is a steal at the £27 I paid for them. If the queen's are an upgrade to these (which should be coming anytime now) then I'm in for a real treat!



They respond well to EQ. The mids are recessed compared to lows and highs but they can brought forward as well. I don't find them comfortable for long sessions though. Something like the ED16 on the other hand fits me like a glove.


----------



## Nabillion_786

tripside said:


> They respond well to EQ. The mids are recessed compared to lows and highs but they can brought forward as well. I don't find them comfortable for long sessions though. Something like the ED16 on the other hand fits me like a glove.


That means it's time that I buy the es100 that I was recommended because Dolby Atmos is ridiculous for iems and eq'ing.

Also I feel the detail, separation, clarity and soundstage on these perform more like the £100 price tier.


----------



## mbwilson111

tripside said:


> I don't find them comfortable for long sessions though. Something like the ED16 on the other hand fits me like a glove.



I traded away my qt2 because of fit issues.  Like you, I find the fit of the ED16 perfect... with M spinfit tips.  I can wear them for many  hours.


----------



## tripside (Sep 10, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I traded away my qt2 because of fit issues.  Like you, I find the fit of the ED16 perfect... with M spinfit tips.  I can wear them for many  hours.



I’ve paired them spinfits as well. But my ear canal is weird ; I use M for left ear and L for the right.

I use the QT2 (with a Bluetooth cable) when I go for a run now. They stay in my ears and the bass is perfect for my running playlist.


----------



## mbwilson111

tripside said:


> I’ve paired them spinfits as well. But my ear canal is weird ; I use M for left ear and L for the right.
> 
> I use the QT2 (with a Bluetooth cable) when I go for a run now. They stay in my ears and the bass is perfect for my running playlist.



Many people have different size ear canals.  Mine are a little different but not enough to use two different sized tips on the one iem.  I stick with medium for most iems.  I do have large on a couple of them.. not even sure which ones now.


----------



## snip3r77

paulindss said:


> It would be interesting to see a direct comparison beetwen v80 and fiio fh1.
> The fh1 is praised for it's awesome bass. Never had the chance to hear them.


I would only touch F9 Pro


----------



## paulindss

snip3r77 said:


> I would only touch F9 Pro



Sorry, didn't get what you mean

*Laughing unconfortable without getting anything


----------



## durwood

Wiljen said:


> Somebody on the eastern side of the US got a v80 they'll loan me for a couple of weeks?  I'll fund shipping. I just want to give them a fair shake and I thought I had my review done but if my sample is atypical I'd rather not publish it yet.


 I have a pair that sounds good to me, if you are still looking for a pair to review send me a PM. I have plenty of other favorites to use while they are gone.


----------



## snip3r77

paulindss said:


> Sorry, didn't get what you mean
> 
> *Laughing unconfortable without getting anything


You’re not missing anything unless you’re going for f9 pro


----------



## peter123

Nabillion_786 said:


> Omdz, Just wow! Ive received my qt2s and my first impressions i have to say that it is my most favourite iem so far. This is the best bass I've heard so far from any iem, even beats the it01s bass for me! The subbass rumble is soo addictive and you can feel the bass rather then just hearing it compared with all my other iems I've tried. It generally has a satisfying full bodied approach in the lows and mids then gets a bit thinner in the highs which creates a bit more livelyness. Vocals sound solid and clear but if there was one complaint, I would prefer them to pull the bass quantity just slightly back in order to balance the sound out more which will give mids more prescense. Overall, my first impressions are outstanding on these and do feel it is a steal at the £27 I paid for them. If the queen's are an upgrade to these (which should be coming anytime now) then I'm in for a real treat!



Yeah, they're really a handful of fun and excellent for the money. The QT3 is also really nice, not quite as bassy and more refined.


----------



## Nimweth

I like the bass in the QT2 as well (although I thought we couldn't talk about them!). However, for me, the mids and treble lack a bit of clarity and space. After using the Artiste DC1 and Elecom CB1000 with their piezo HF drivers I feel there's something missing in that area. After some experimentation I have found another one I like, that's the Whizzer A15 pro. I wear them cable down with the earpieces swapped, a 5N silver plated cable (the supplied cable is terrible) and large Trinity Kombi tips. This lifts the bass a little. The overall sound is neutral but with super detail and resolution with a huge soundstage.


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> Yeah, they're really a handful of fun and excellent for the money. The QT3 is also really nice, not quite as bassy and more refined.


I thought I read somewhere that the 3 was a treble laser.


Nimweth said:


> I like the bass in the QT2 as well (although I thought we couldn't talk about them!). However, for me, the mids and treble lack a bit of clarity and space. After using the Artiste DC1 and Elecom CB1000 with their piezo HF drivers I feel there's something missing in that area. After some experimentation I have found another one I like, that's the Whizzer A15 pro. I wear them cable down with the earpieces swapped, a 5N silver plated cable (the supplied cable is terrible) and large Trinity Kombi tips. This lifts the bass a little. The overall sound is neutral but with super detail and resolution with a huge soundstage.


Love the A15 airy treble, it's kinda similar to the Toneking 9Tail in that regard.


----------



## peter123 (Sep 10, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the 3 was a treble laser.
> 
> Love the A15 airy treble, it's kinda similar to the Toneking 9Tail in that regard.



It might very well have been me who said that about the treble. I got them when I was on holiday in Spain and only had the stock tips available but now at home with access to a myriad of tips they're much better. With triple flanges they're no worse in the treble than the QT2 to my ears, just a toch thinner up there.

Edit: going back and forth between the two the QT3 is a bit lighter in impact and brighter in overall signature.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 10, 2018)

..


crabdog said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the 3 was a treble laser.
> 
> Love the A15 airy treble, it's kinda similar to the Toneking 9Tail in that regard.



Speaking of the Nine Tail without forcing me to try to decipher graphs could you just tell me what each filter color means?  Is one to increase bass, one for treble.. or?

The R and L are really hard to see so I had to remedy that.  Did something similar to the bud in the same photo.  Love red electrical tape  Nail polish or marker would not have worked on either of these.


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> ..
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Nine Tail without forcing me to try to decipher graphs could you just tell me what each filter color means?  Is one to increase bass, one for treble.. or?
> ...


Think of it as red for warmer and blue for brighter with silver being in the middle. I've been using silver front and back for ages.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 10, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Think of it as red for warmer and blue for brighter with silver being in the middle. I've been using silver front and back for ages.


 
So is it weird to have the red nozzle with the blue rear?  It IS colorful...

I did listen the first night with silver/silver and I enjoyed it.  Then I changed it to the red/blue and enjoyed that.  I guess I am weird and no one should ever ask my opinion... lol.

oh, and btw, I do think of sound as colors so what you said makes total sense and was what I was kind of expecting.

edit:  going to try red nozzle/silver rear tonight


----------



## Jenz

Do you know Ears of newer Chi-Fi brands with classic design (cartridge shape) that have hybrid or multi BA technology installed? 
I do not fit all over ear design IEM's ... do not get a seal, unfortunately. However, this works quite well with cartridge design models. Currently with the Blitzwolf Vox1 Hybrid. 
The sound should be tuned in about the same way as the Vox1, so rather light bathtub without annoying highs Peak. Would be great if you could give me some tips. I did not find anything at aliexpress.

Thx
Greets Jens


----------



## paulindss

Jenz said:


> Do you know Ears of newer Chi-Fi brands with classic design (cartridge shape) that have hybrid or multi BA technology installed?
> I do not fit all over ear design IEM's ... do not get a seal, unfortunately. However, this works quite well with cartridge design models. Currently with the Blitzwolf Vox1 Hybrid.
> The sound should be tuned in about the same way as the Vox1, so rather light bathtub without annoying highs Peak. Would be great if you could give me some tips. I did not find anything at aliexpress.
> 
> ...



Bosshifi b3/b3s, urbanfun hi fi, Final audio design e2000/3000 comes to my mind.


----------



## Lurk650

mbwilson111 said:


> So is it weird to have the red nozzle with the blue rear?  It IS colorful...
> 
> I did listen the first night with silver/silver and I enjoyed it.  Then I changed it to the red/blue and enjoyed that.  I guess I am weird and no one should ever ask my opinion... lol.
> 
> ...


I use Silver Back/Blue Nozzle, 2.5 balanced SPC cable with either Small Wide Bore Symbios or Large Auvios. Been comparing them to the IT01, IT01 are in your face daytime IEMs while the TK9T are night time relaxation. Digging the IT01 but still prefer the TK9T over them.


----------



## Wiljen

Hey @mbwilson111 did you see the new color for the TRN V80 yet?



Spoiler


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> Hey @mbwilson111 did you see the new color for the TRN V80 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



NO!  you can't make me open that!   I know it will be PURPLE!

Happily listening to my silver Nine Tails


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> NO!  you can't make me open that!   I know it will be PURPLE!
> 
> Happily listening to my silver Nine Tails



No, it isnt  purple,  Ok, I lied - it is purple.


----------



## mbwilson111

That is too bright for 2:30 in the morning!


----------



## Wiljen

But they did introduce Red too.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> But they did introduce Red too.



I am actually not interested in the TRN80.  Happy enough with my TRN20.


----------



## Wiljen

Just knew you thought they needed more purple ones.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> Just knew you thought they needed more purple ones.



waiting for a translucent bright purple... like a gem


----------



## alvinlim2010

How would you guys compare the toneking 9tails to like other tunable iems like LZ A4 and Flc 8s? I have both the LZ and Flc and was contemplating whether to get the toneking  Missed the last AliExpress sale so waiting for 11:11 if toneking is a good addition


----------



## crabdog

alvinlim2010 said:


> How would you guys compare the toneking 9tails to like other tunable iems like LZ A4 and Flc 8s? I have both the LZ and Flc and was contemplating whether to get the toneking  Missed the last AliExpress sale so waiting for 11:11 if toneking is a good addition


The LZ A4 is an amazing IEM for sure. I think the 9T comes very close to it in SQ despite the price difference. What makes the 9T special IMO is the single dynamic driver that gives it such a natural and coherent sound.


----------



## alvinlim2010

crabdog said:


> The LZ A4 is an amazing IEM for sure. I think the 9T comes very close to it in SQ despite the price difference. What makes the 9T special IMO is the single dynamic driver that gives it such a natural and coherent sound.


So would it be worthwhile to get the toneking since I already have the LZ?


----------



## crabdog

alvinlim2010 said:


> So would it be worthwhile to get the toneking since I already have the LZ?


Hmm, I think so long as you don't have any comfort or fit issues (or mysterious failing driver) with the L4 you probably don't need the 9T. That is unless you crave a more analogue sound or slightly more forward midrange. To be honest it's not easy to find anything under $200 that is outright better than the A4 IMO. If I were to choose something to complement it though, it would be the 9T or Hifi Boy OS V3.


----------



## tripside

So many options around 120-180 range. Prices will be more attractive during 11.11 sale. Audbos P4 , Toneking T4 , DM6 They all appear to technically very competent based on reviews so far.


----------



## Slater

Can anyone compare the BGVP DMG vs DM6? Thanks!


----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> Hmm, I think so long as you don't have any comfort or fit issues (or mysterious failing driver) with the L4 you probably don't need the 9T. That is unless you crave a more analogue sound or slightly more forward midrange. To be honest it's not easy to find anything under $200 that is outright better than the A4 IMO. If I were to choose something to complement it though, it would be the 9T or Hifi Boy OS V3.



I had a great 2am listening session last night with my Nine Tail... with the silver/silver filters that you like.  Accidentally stayed up until almost 5am.  Oops.

New bud arrived this noon... so today will be a bud day.


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> I had a great 2am listening session last night with my Nine Tail... with the silver/silver filters that you like.  Accidentally stayed up until almost 5am.  Oops.
> 
> New bud arrived this noon... so today will be a bud day.


The 9T is so naughty like that! I'd be like: "Okay, it's time to slee...OMG sheeeeeeet that sounds good, can't stop now!"


----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> The 9T is so naughty like that! I'd be like: "Okay, it's time to slee...OMG sheeeeeeet that sounds good, can't stop now!"



LOL... so true... "naughty like that"


----------



## phthora

crabdog said:


> The LZ A4 is an amazing IEM for sure. I think the 9T comes very close to it in SQ despite the price difference. What makes the 9T special IMO is the single dynamic driver that gives it such a natural and coherent sound.



Absolutely agree. The 9T has that magical _something _that makes them incredible to listen to for enjoyment. They are a little slow and a little blurred compared to BA set-ups, but they have such a pleasant fullness and richness to them. Weird as it is, the 9T has convinced me to buy a tube amp. I want that particular quality of sound in my full-size headphones! 

I dream about a Nine Tail II that has a big-diameter beryllium driver and a shell with black PVD coating...


----------



## phthora

Nine Tail and 8 Core. Loving this combo!


----------



## Lurk650

phthora said:


> Nine Tail and 8 Core. Loving this combo!


LOL that is the cable I'm using as well. 

Another member is having fit issues with his FLC8s, he's gonna borrow my AKG N40 and if he finds it more suitable and I find the FLC8s to my liking and we trade then I'll be moving my Triton8 to my TK9T. I'm gonna be testing that cable on it tonight probably, see if I find any differences in sound


----------



## mbwilson111

Lurk650 said:


> LOL that is the cable I'm using as well.
> 
> Another member is having fit issues with his FLC8s, he's gonna borrow my AKG N40 and if he finds it more suitable and I find the FLC8s to my liking and we trade then I'll be moving my Triton8 to my TK9T. I'm gonna be testing that cable on it tonight probably, see if I find any differences in sound



I am happy with the cable that came with my Nine Tail... one of my nicer cables.


----------



## phthora

mbwilson111 said:


> I am happy with the cable that came with my Nine Tail... one of my nicer cables.



I was too, but mine came slightly damaged and ended up being uncomfortable. Also wanted to go balanced.


----------



## phthora




----------



## audionab

looks like i will save for nine tails


----------



## Lurk650

Yupp, the stock cable does appear to be great, I too always go balanced


----------



## josesol07

Hi, would someone do a comparison between TK9T and ibasso  IT01?? much appreciated


----------



## Lurk650

josesol07 said:


> Hi, would someone do a comparison between TK9T and ibasso  IT01?? much appreciated


Just got my IT01 over the weekend. Still need more time with them but I have a general idea of them.


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> LOL that is the cable I'm using as well.
> 
> Another member is having fit issues with his FLC8s, he's gonna borrow my AKG N40 and if he finds it more suitable and I find the FLC8s to my liking and we trade then I'll be moving my Triton8 to my TK9T. I'm gonna be testing that cable on it tonight probably, see if I find any differences in sound





mbwilson111 said:


> I am happy with the cable that came with my Nine Tail... one of my nicer cables.



The mmcx cable that comes with the iBasso IT01 is really nice as well.

I don't even OWN the IT01, and I bought a replacement cable from iBasso just because it is so nice!


----------



## mochill

Opera factory om1 ordered B-)


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> Opera factory om1 ordered B-)



I've been wondering about this one. No one has really mentioned it. Be sure to let us know what you think when it arrives!

I've also been wondering about the Tennmak Orca. I haven't seen a single word uttered about that on HeadFi.


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> I've been wondering about this one. No one has really mentioned it. Be sure to let us know what you think when it arrives!
> 
> I've also been wondering about the Tennmak Orca. I haven't seen a single word uttered about that on HeadFi.


Will do


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> The mmcx cable that comes with the iBasso IT01 is really nice as well.
> 
> I don't even OWN the IT01, and I bought a replacement cable from iBasso just because it is so nice!



I only run balanced so I haven't even touched the IT01 cable. IDK if its worth any value selling lol


----------



## jibberish

Slater said:


> I've been wondering about this one. No one has really mentioned it. Be sure to let us know what you think when it arrives!
> 
> I've also been wondering about the Tennmak Orca. I haven't seen a single word uttered about that on HeadFi.



I wonder if the Orca has the same driver in the latest version of the Tennmak 800.  I have the 800 with the titanium driver, and I feel like it's ok but nothing special at that price range. I actually prefer the older and cheaper Dulcimer to the 800.  The graphs that are posted on the Aliexpress pages for the 800 and Orca do look pretty similar, possibly identical.

Of course the different housings could make all the difference, even if they do actually use the same driver.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> The mmcx cable that comes with the iBasso IT01 is really nice as well.
> 
> I don't even OWN the IT01, and I bought a replacement cable from iBasso just because it is so nice!


I had both and have to say the ibasso's cable is the best I have ever had. The cable looks and feels soo premium. 

With all this hype for the 9ts again I'm almost certain that I had a defective unit because it sounded nothing like what others have been describing, even my friends were cracking up that there £20 Samsung earphones sounded just as good.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> The mmcx cable that comes with the iBasso IT01 is really nice as well.
> 
> I don't even OWN the IT01, and I bought a replacement cable from iBasso just because it is so nice!



Of course.  The one that came with my IT01 is the best stock cable that has ever come with any of my stuff.   The one that came with the Nine Tail is better than most (of mine).  My iem best cable is the one purchased for my HotFi 6BA per side.


----------



## DBaldock9

The HotFi HM2 earphones that I ordered, arrived yesterday - and they really sound good.
When I initially went to buy them, the page I had bookmarked showed that they were no longer available.
So, I contacted Mr. Winzhe at HotFi, asking about the HM2 - and he replied with the current link, and offered a discount on my order.

My order was just for the earphones, since I already have a lot of cables.
But, it turns out that they sent a nice, soft & flexible 8-strand cable ($50) along with them (which is better than the cable shown on the HM2 page).
HotFi HM2 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-Around/32797925720.html
8-strand cable - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...riolus-Shure-w4r-um3/1922340_32855958085.html
.




.


----------



## chickenmoon (Sep 11, 2018)

mochill said:


> Opera factory om1 ordered B-)



I should get mine any day now. Bought those and the Nine Tails during the latest Ali sale.

Nine Tails arrived this morning and I am very pleasantly surprised with them as I didn't expect them to sound this good, they are quite awesome, and also to be so easy and comfortable to wear.

Phew, just caught up with last 60 pages...


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> Nine Tails arrived this morning and I am very pleasantly surprised with them as I didn't expect them to sound this good, they are quite awesome, and also to be so easy and comfortable to wear.



I know.  Last night I could not stop listening.  Well I did have to stop eventually... but it was after 4am by then


----------



## Lurk650

That's what I love about the TK9T, its so smooth and relaxed yet detailed that you listen for hours with no fatigue. I love closing my eyes and listening, enhances the stage depth and imaging


----------



## almondmeiosis

DBaldock9 said:


> So, I contacted Mr. Winzhe at HotFi, asking about the HM2 - and he replied with the current link, and offered a discount on my order.



When did you contact him? I've been trying to get ahold of him for the last week about the Toneking T4s I bought on thejoker's recommendation but he doesn't respond at all and my order hasn't shipped...

I'd cancel my order but at $110 the price is just soooooo good.


----------



## superuser1

almondmeiosis said:


> When did you contact him? I've been trying to get ahold of him for the last week about the Toneking T4s I bought on thejoker's recommendation but he doesn't respond at all and my order hasn't shipped...
> 
> I'd cancel my order but at $110 the price is just soooooo good.


I got mine just before the sale and im guessing they are coping with stock issues. I think he hasnt been responding for a week now if im not mistaken.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 12, 2018)

Magaosi just upped his game! 

The Magaosi MGS-401 is an incredible deal! Besides the beautiful looks, it performs very well with awesome, and I mean AWESOME RESOLUTION! It has precise imaging and a large 3D-like soundstage! They also can be driven by almost any audio source you throw at it. These perform way higher than their asking price!

Personally, I like them better than the Magaosi K5 and Magaosi X3 (which I returned the X3 since I didn't like their sound signature at all). The bass is one of several hi-lights on the MGS-401, it just sounds so natural for a balanced armature. The package is great, which comes with expensive detachable cables, plus balanced cable, storage case, extra silicone and foam ear tips.

I rate these at 9.7 in my favorite list of IEM's! 

Links!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mag...ar-Earphone-IEMs-with-3-5mm/32916271594.html?

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...UCvyu&id=575806111431&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail

Enjoy the picks!


 

 

 

 

 



-Clear


----------



## hiflofi

1clearhead said:


> Magaosi just upped his game!
> 
> The Magaosi MGS-401 is an incredible deal! It performs very well with awesome, and I mean awesome resolution! It has precise imaging and a large 3D like soundstage! These perform way higher than their asking price!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the introduction. Are there any measurements available? Also, are all 4 BAs Knowles b/c in the descrip only 1 is specified as such. Thanks again.


----------



## crabdog

chickenmoon said:


> I should get mine any day now. Bought those and the Nine Tails during the latest Ali sale.
> 
> Nine Tails arrived this morning and I am very pleasantly surprised with them as I didn't expect them to sound this good, they are quite awesome, and also to be so easy and comfortable to wear.
> 
> Phew, just caught up with last 60 pages...


I don't know why it took so long for the 9T to catch on. I've been recommending it since I reviewed it almost a year ago (September 2017) lol.


----------



## 1clearhead

hiflofi said:


> Thanks for the introduction. Are there any measurements available? Also, are all 4 BAs Knowles b/c in the descrip only 1 is specified as such. Thanks again.


About measurements: I haven't come by any measurements that are yet available. Now, out of the 4 BA's only one is from knowles and the other 3 are custom-made for Magaosi's earphones.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> I don't know why it took so long for the 9T to catch on. I've been recommending it since I reviewed it almost a year ago (September 2017) lol.


Maybe I helped since I think I'm the 2nd person to give it praise and resurrect it 

Tried my Triton8 on the 9T but they didn't want to stay secured. Weird. Oh well. Too the foams from the Large Symbios and put them in my Mediun Auvios, got them on the 9T now. The extra seal actually increases the bass just a tad. Very nice.


----------



## audio123 (Sep 12, 2018)

I agree with @1clearhead . Magaosi has a winner here with the MGS-401. Out of the box, I feel that it has an agile performance which gives high engagement. In addition, it has great details retrieval and the soundstage gives an open feeling. 

Will post some pictures later!

Here is another link for more information on the MGS-401!
https://penonaudio.com/magaosi-mgs-401.html


----------



## zazaboy

@audio123 for soundstage only which would you chose? Tfz king pro .. Tfz Secret garden or bgvp dm6


----------



## demo-to

1clearhead said:


> Magaosi just upped his game!
> 
> The Magaosi MGS-401 is an incredible deal! Besides the beautiful looks, it performs very well with awesome, and I mean AWESOME RESOLUTION! It has precise imaging and a large 3D-like soundstage! They also can be driven by almost any audio source you throw at it. These perform way higher than their asking price!
> 
> ...


Indeed interesting.Thanks.

4 BA's in a 1-1-2 configuration and more or less the same price category as Audbos P4 and Tenhz P4 Pro - the meant to be splitted projects of Magaosi...???!!!

I would be really interested in the FR graph when / if available.

Maybe we have here 3 times moe or less the same tuning.


----------



## chickenmoon (Sep 12, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I don't know why it took so long for the 9T to catch on. I've been recommending it since I reviewed it almost a year ago (September 2017) lol.



Well, there is only one review, yours, nobody to hype them constantly in any thread, and they look so odd that I wrongly thought they might be another unwearable pair a la Brainwavz R3. In addition to this the FR graphs show a significant 5khz dip which is something I usually don't like at all. Despite all this I was still interested to check them out someday but only bought them because, of all those that are in my to buy list, they had the nicest discount during the latest ali sale. I am glad I did, "those who dare will be rewarded" indeed.

Hopefully there is going to be a nice discount on one of the Moondrop Kanas sometime, not much in the way of reviews or hype for those either.


----------



## chinmie

chickenmoon said:


> Well, there is only one review, yours, nobody to hype them constantly in any thread, and they look so odd that I wrongly thought they might be another unwearable pair a la Brainwavz R3. In addition to this the FR graphs show a significant 5khz dip which is something I usually don't like at all. Despite all this I was still interested to check them out someday but only bought them because, of all those that are in my to buy list, they had the nicest discount during the latest ali sale. I am glad I did, "those who dare will be rewarded" indeed.
> 
> Hopefully there is going to be a nice discount on one of the Moondrop Kanas sometime, not much in the way of reviews or hype for those either.



only a handful of people here (me included) that talk about the Kanas, and i like them a lot...sold my king pro because i use the Kanas more often. now there's Moondrop Blessings on the horizon, I'm really curious on their sound, they said it's similar to Kanas but a direct upgrade in every way


----------



## paulindss

1clearhead said:


> About measurements: I haven't come by any measurements that are yet available. Now, out of the 4 BA's only one is from knowles and the other 3 are custom-made for Magaosi's earphones.



It could be just another re-brand of audboz p4 and tehnz p4 pro. Wich have one Knowles for bass, 2 magaosi proprietary for mids, and one bellsing for highs.


----------



## zig3n

Dear ALL,
Sorry for asking... does anyone has comparison between MAGAOSI MGS-401 and BGVP DMG?
Which one has: big 3d soundstage, great layering, real life like timbre...
Thank you in advance...


----------



## danimoca

Received the *Auglamour F200* and have been listening to them.

In a sentence: they're the most natural sounding IEM I've heard under 50$. They're not the most resolving IEM, due to the more relaxed sound signature. But they work well with all genres and aren't fatiguing.

The build quality is astounding for an IEM that costs about 20$!! They feel and look so much more expensive.


----------



## paulindss

danimoca said:


> Received the *Auglamour F200* and have been listening to them.
> 
> In a sentence: they're the most natural sounding IEM I've heard under 50$. They're not the most resolving IEM, due to the more relaxed sound signature. But they work well with all genres and aren't fatiguing.
> 
> The build quality is astounding for an IEM that costs about 20$!! They feel and look so much more expensive.



Please, do a comparison beetwen your hifiman


----------



## danimoca (Sep 12, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Please, do a comparison beetwen your hifiman



They do tend to lean on the same sound signature, tough not quite being the same.

The RE-400's are technically better in everything. The sound as a whole feels more detailed and refined, especially the highs. However, the F200's are a bit fuller and "headphone-like", with quite a bit more bass (lower and mid-bass), tough not in the slightest making them a "bass-head" IEM. The mids on the Hifiman's are a bit more forward, but that doesn't mean the F200's are V-shaped. They're just more in line with the whole sound, thus making them feel very natural.

Do keep in mind that when I first received them, they sounded a bit congested, but the sound opened quite a lot after some hours. Either that or I got used to them 

I paid 12€ for them in the last sale. For that price they're a no brainer, even if you have the Hifiman's. For one thing, they're built 10000x better and are a lot better for everyday use.


----------



## B9Scrambler

danimoca said:


> Received the *Auglamour F200* and have been listening to them.
> 
> In a sentence: they're the most natural sounding IEM I've heard under 50$. They're not the most resolving IEM, due to the more relaxed sound signature. But they work well with all genres and aren't fatiguing.
> 
> The build quality is astounding for an IEM that costs about 20$!! They feel and look so much more expensive.



Good to hear someone else likes them.


----------



## phthora

crabdog said:


> I don't know why it took so long for the 9T to catch on. I've been recommending it since I reviewed it almost a year ago (September 2017) lol.



For me, it was the fit. I literally could not imagine how they would fit into a human ear. Once I saw a picture of someone wearing them, they were much more appealing. Plus, the praise seemed suspiciously like over-hype. Glad to say, its praise is well-deserved and they are reasonably comfortable.


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> I agree with @1clearhead . Magaosi has a winner here with the MGS-401. Out of the box, I feel that it has an agile performance which gives high engagement. In addition, it has great details retrieval and the soundstage gives an open feeling.
> 
> Will post some pictures later!
> 
> ...


Yup! He aced it with this model. The acrylic resin on the housing is truly a beauty to look at.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a queen in the house!!! and and oh my isn't she from the beautiful type!


----------



## SilverLodestar

Nabillion_786 said:


> I have a queen in the house!!! and and oh my isn't she from the beautiful type!


She’s a beaut! We’ll be awaiting your impressions.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 12, 2018)

My first impressions are that i absolutely love these!!! easily my favourite iem that I have ever owned!!! Such amazing, lush and natural vocals that only sound ever soo slightly recessed. Great powerful bass that sounds controlled and satisfying, with highs that sound smooth and relaxing (maybe a little bit too much for my tastes). Some reviewers say that these sound more inside your head but not for me, they have decent soundstage for an iem that has a lot of body. Only tiny complaints soo far are  I wish for a bit more clarity and separation with a tad more liveliness in the sound, however, with more burn in time and tip rolling I could possibly get the perfect sound I'm after. These definitely rival the it01s and I think they both compliment eachother really well. Lastly the build quality and fit is second to none with a gorgeous design and has the best, smooth fit I've ever experienced (maybe fh1s aswell) that fits flush inside my ears and very easy to forget that something is there.

Thanks crabdog and audio123 for all the help!


----------



## chinmie

Nabillion_786 said:


> My first impressions are that i absolutely love these!!! easily my favourite iem that I have ever owned!!! Such amazing, lush and natural vocals that only sound ever soo slightly recessed. Great powerful bass that sounds controlled and satisfying, with highs that sound smooth and relaxing (maybe a little bit too much for my tastes). Some reviewers say that these sound more inside your head but not for me, they have decent soundstage for an iem that has a lot of body. Only tiny complaints soo far are  I wish for a bit more clarity and separation with a tad more liveliness in the sound, however, with more burn in time and tip rolling I could possibly get the perfect sound I'm after. These definitely rival the it01s and I think they both compliment eachother really well. Lastly the build quality and fit is second to none with a gorgeous design and has the best, smooth fit I've ever experienced (maybe fh1s aswell) that fits flush inside my ears and very easy to forget that something is there.
> 
> Thanks crabdog and audio123 for all the help!



have you heard the king pro?


----------



## Nabillion_786

chinmie said:


> have you heard the king pro?


No, but I have had the it01s which apparently sound very similar. The mids were the weak point of the it01s for me, which sounded more thin, unnatural and recessed when compared to the queen's. The bass is really similar, but I prefer he queen's bass a bit more as it is more full bodied. Soundstage, it01s have a bit more depth and width with better separation that contributes to more clarity better highs that sound more airy, extended and a bit more lively overall presentation.


----------



## rayliam80

1clearhead said:


> Magaosi just upped his game!
> 
> The Magaosi MGS-401 is an incredible deal! Besides the beautiful looks, it performs very well with awesome, and I mean AWESOME RESOLUTION! It has precise imaging and a large 3D-like soundstage!



I would buy these IEMs just on the appearance of the shells. They are gorgeous...


----------



## chinmie

Nabillion_786 said:


> No, but I have had the it01s which apparently sound very similar. The mids were the weak point of the it01s for me, which sounded more thin, unnatural and recessed when compared to the queen's. The bass is really similar, but I prefer he queen's bass a bit more as it is more full bodied. Soundstage, it01s have a bit more depth and width with better separation that contributes to more clarity better highs that sound more airy, extended and a bit more lively overall presentation.



i haven't heard the IT01, but you might want to check out the Pro if you like the queen and want more clarity, separation and soundstage. the bass is also deeper to subbass on the pro


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 12, 2018)

chinmie said:


> i haven't heard the IT01, but you might want to check out the Pro if you like the queen and want more clarity, separation and soundstage. the bass is also deeper to subbass on the pro


I was eyeing the pros for some time but alot of reviews on headfi and other sites stated the mids to be the weak point and sounding a bit thin just like on the it01s. The only other iem thats really intrigues me is the tfz secret gardens. According to most reviews they have great soundstage, lush mids, very powerful but controlled bass and smooth highs.


----------



## chinmie

Nabillion_786 said:


> I was eyeing the pros for some time but alot of reviews on headfi and other sites stated the mids to be the weak point and sounding a bit thin just like on the it01s. The only other iem thats really intrigues to me is the tfz secret gardens. According to most reviews they have great soundstage, lush mids, very powerful but controlled bass and smooth highs.



i think that is somewhat the TFZ house sound? they excel in huge soundstage and big bass, but the mids is recessed to compensate.it is still a clear good mids though. if you like clear forward mids, the Kanas is a great recommendation


----------



## Nabillion_786

chinmie said:


> i think that is somewhat the TFZ house sound? they excel in huge soundstage and big bass, but the mids is recessed to compensate.it is still a clear good mids though. if you like clear forward mids, the Kanas is a great recommendation


Then I think the tfz queen's are an exception as the mids are soo satisfying with the lushness, timbre and amazing vocals for both male and female. The width of the queen's are average as it has a lot of body to deal with but I am impressed with the heights as vocals just float up ever soo nicely and sound really intimate like your there in the stage. Will let these beauties settle in now and try experimenting on them with different tips and sources to see how much more quality I can extract from them! Absolutely satisfied purchase!


----------



## audio123

Nabillion_786 said:


> My first impressions are that i absolutely love these!!! easily my favourite iem that I have ever owned!!! Such amazing, lush and natural vocals that only sound ever soo slightly recessed. Great powerful bass that sounds controlled and satisfying, with highs that sound smooth and relaxing (maybe a little bit too much for my tastes). Some reviewers say that these sound more inside your head but not for me, they have decent soundstage for an iem that has a lot of body. Only tiny complaints soo far are  I wish for a bit more clarity and separation with a tad more liveliness in the sound, however, with more burn in time and tip rolling I could possibly get the perfect sound I'm after. These definitely rival the it01s and I think they both compliment eachother really well. Lastly the build quality and fit is second to none with a gorgeous design and has the best, smooth fit I've ever experienced (maybe fh1s aswell) that fits flush inside my ears and very easy to forget that something is there.
> 
> Thanks crabdog and audio123 for all the help!


Glad you like it. Enjoy!


----------



## Nabillion_786

audio123 said:


> Glad you like it. Enjoy!


I absolutely love reading your reviews because your soo objective and have tried and will receive many more iems. Theres no bias in your reviews and all the reviews have similar structure which helped me find what I'm looking for. Once again thanks for all your help as you have really helped me in my long search of what I was looking for.


----------



## DBaldock9

almondmeiosis said:


> When did you contact him? I've been trying to get ahold of him for the last week about the Toneking T4s I bought on thejoker's recommendation but he doesn't respond at all and my order hasn't shipped...
> 
> I'd cancel my order but at $110 the price is just soooooo good.



My initial message, to see if the HM2 was still available, was at around 7PM (US Central Time) on 09-AUG-18.
His reply, with the current HM2 link, was ~3.5 hours later, that same evening.
By the time he replied, I had already gone to bed (since I have to get up at 4:30AM), so I got his reply the next morning.
.
Now, I will say that the _Processing Time_ for all of my orders from HotFi has been longer than most of the other AliExpress vendors that I've purchased from.
Although, to be fair - both the HM1 & HM2 did have notices on their order pages that they are "Custom" assembled & tuned, which would add ~1 week to the order time.
They did ship my HM2 via DHL, so the actual _Shipping Time_ was fairly short.


----------



## stvita (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum.
My Sony MDR-EX650AP broke a couple of weeks ago so I was looking for a new pair of IEMs/earbuds. I do have some experience with chinese IEMs/earbuds since I bought the Rock Zircon of Aliexpress. I like these a considerable amount less than the Sony ones that I had (they were also more than 5 times as cheap though). That's why I'm looking for a new pair and since these Chinese companies offer a great value for money, that's definitely where I'm planning to buy. I did some research and did see some seemingly great ones, but I'm looking for the absolute best. There are just so many options that it's just a bit overwhelming though. That's why I came here to ask what would be the best pair of IEMs/earbuds for me. I mainly listen to hip-hop and I do like a good bass. My budget is 50 euros (=58 dollars), but if it's a bit above that and they're really worth it I definitely wouldn't mind paying some more. I hope someone can help me


----------



## almondmeiosis

DBaldock9 said:


> My initial message, to see if the HM2 was still available, was at around 7PM (US Central Time) on 09-AUG-18.
> His reply, with the current HM2 link, was ~3.5 hours later, that same evening.
> By the time he replied, I had already gone to bed (since I have to get up at 4:30AM), so I got his reply the next morning.
> .
> ...



Yikes that's weird I a pair of headphones a week before the Aliexpress sale and he responded after a couple days. It's been 2 weeks since I purchased and he hasn't responded or updated the shipping status once... I think I'm probably just going to get a different pair of headphones. 

Anybody know how the V-Moda LP2s compare to the T4s/LZ A5s or Tin Audio T2s?


----------



## Atlas77

Really digging the sound of my new FiiO F3's but really disappointed with the isolation for public transit (at least with the supplied silicone tips, and some of these tips from Penon). It's a shame because the fit of the smallest tips is great. 

Anyone experience the same? I'm wondering if it's worth investing in some comply tips or looking elsewhere for something to fulfill my on the go budget-fi needs. Or maybe I should just go Etymotic


----------



## ncristia

stvita said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum.
> My Sony MDR-EX650AP broke a couple of weeks ago so I was looking for a new pair of IEMs/earbuds. I do have some experience with chinese IEMs/earbuds since I bought the Rock Zircon of Aliexpress. I like these a considerable amount less than the Sony ones that I had (they were also more than 5 times as cheap though). That's why I'm looking for a new pair and since these Chinese companies offer a great value for money, that's definitely where I'm planning to buy. I did some research and did see some seemingly great ones, but I'm looking for the absolute best. There are just so many options that it's just a bit overwhelming though. That's why I came here to ask what would be the best pair of IEMs/earbuds for me. I mainly listen to hip-hop and I do like a good bass. My budget is 50 euros (=58 dollars), but if it's a bit above that and they're really worth it I definitely wouldn't mind paying some more. I hope someone can help me


Fiio FH1 at $74 is very nice. Check it out there's a lot of information on it.


----------



## DBaldock9

almondmeiosis said:


> Yikes that's weird I a pair of headphones a week before the Aliexpress sale and he responded after a couple days. It's been 2 weeks since I purchased and he hasn't responded or updated the shipping status once... I think I'm probably just going to get a different pair of headphones.
> 
> Anybody know how the V-Moda LP2s compare to the T4s/LZ A5s or Tin Audio T2s?



My order had no Tracking update for about 3 weeks, so I sent a message.
The reply was that the order had just been sent.
It arrived less than a week later.


----------



## Slater

Atlas77 said:


> Really digging the sound of my new FiiO F3's but really disappointed with the isolation for public transit (at least with the supplied silicone tips, and some of these tips from Penon). It's a shame because the fit of the smallest tips is great.
> 
> Anyone experience the same? I'm wondering if it's worth investing in some comply tips or looking elsewhere for something to fulfill my on the go budget-fi needs. Or maybe I should just go Etymotic



If isolation is what you want (and good sound), consider the KZ ZS4.


----------



## audio123 (Sep 12, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> I absolutely love reading your reviews because your soo objective and have tried and will receive many more iems. Theres no bias in your reviews and all the reviews have similar structure which helped me find what I'm looking for. Once again thanks for all your help as you have really helped me in my long search of what I was looking for.


Thank you! Appreciate it. 
Some of the new iems that impress me recently are Shozy & Neo BG, Magaosi MGS-401 & Anew U1.

Anew U1 Thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/anew-u1-impressions-thread.888777/


----------



## VinceHill24

It's sad when some brand is banned from discussion, but then it came up with something revolutionary ... planar + BA hybrid below 200$ ... hmm...


----------



## Holypal

VinceHill24 said:


> It's sad when some brand is banned from discussion, but then it came up with something revolutionary ... planar + BA hybrid below 200$ ... hmm...



I'm also interested in the PT25, since I really enjoyed the PT15. But I can't talk about it too much.


----------



## stvita

ncristia said:


> Fiio FH1 at $74 is very nice. Check it out there's a lot of information on it.


They look great, but they're a bit out of my price range. 
Can anyone else help me?


----------



## crabdog

My review of the KZ AS10 is live. It's a fine IEM and now I'm looking forward to the BA10.
https://primeaudio.org/kz-as10-review/


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> My review of the KZ AS10 is live. It's a fine IEM and now I'm looking forward to the BA10.
> https://primeaudio.org/kz-as10-review/


Good one as snappy and right to the point. After some time with the AS10 I came to the conclusion it is pretty darn good, especially when listening at low volumes.


----------



## Atlas77

Slater said:


> If isolation is what you want (and good sound), consider the KZ ZS4.



The successor to the ZS3 I assume? Are they worth the couple of extra bucks over them? Wondering what source to order them from but that may not be allowed here(?). Nevertheless, at both price points there isn't much to lose and the ZS3/4 would easily be my take-around in-ears. Also wondering if aftermarket tips are worth the investment.


----------



## loomisjohnson

quick initial impressions on the trn v80, which i just received. as i understand it, trn are kz alums and their clear target is the comparably-priced kz hybrids:
1. packaging/accessories are rudimentary (no case), though appropriate for the pricepoint.
2. headshells are well built and feel more premium than the kzs, with a reassuring metal heft; cable is of good quality, though the memory portion is inflexible and annoying.
3. in contrast to the oversize, odd-fitting zs5/zs6/zsr, the v80's design is sleek and comfortable despite its weight; isolation is vg. 
4. as b9scrambler aptly notes, while not especially hard to drive these are anemic and somewhat incoherent sounding at lower volumes, with subbass being notably boomy/amorphous and mids excessively recessed, as if the vocalist is too far from the mike.
5. turning up the juice improves matters considerably--bass gets a lot more sculpted and mids push forward considerably, though i still hear these as mildly v-shaped, with more emphasis on the lows and especially the highs.
6. treble is definitely the focus--crisp, well-extended and sparkly, if not esp. natural-sounding. drums and cymbals have a lot of snap and transients are very quick, but there's a bit of digital glare/brightness overall.
7. i had been led to believe that these were basshead iems, but as otto has opined the lowend is actually refined and fairly restrained, if lacking a wee bit of midbass texture. 
8. sound stage is wide and deep and instruments are well-separated, tho imaging is not as precise as the better kzs--it's sometimes hard to place the location of the performers.
9. good value overall and "technically" superior to the zs5 and zsr in the sense of having better-defined note presentation and tighter bass, although the former inject more energy into the party and are perhaps more coherent overall.

more thoughts to follow if anyone cares....


----------



## Slater (Sep 13, 2018)

Atlas77 said:


> The successor to the ZS3 I assume? Are they worth the couple of extra bucks over them? Wondering what source to order them from but that may not be allowed here(?). Nevertheless, at both price points there isn't much to lose and the ZS3/4 would easily be my take-around in-ears. Also wondering if aftermarket tips are worth the investment.



Yes, they’re the ZS3 successor. They have excellent bass, which is the star of the show. I’ve compared it before to a ZS3 on steroids. It takes everything good about the ZS3 and makes it better.

And they’re only $12 or so, so yes IMO they’re worth it (especially when you consider the jump in price many recent KZs have made).

As far as the tips, they come with new version of Starlines tips, which are awesome. The cable is great too. It’s basically ready to go out of the box (and sounds great). KZ did a really good job with it, and taking everything into account, it has that high value-to-dollar ratio that KZ is traditionally known for.

I’m not going to claim it is better than some X or Y $50 or $100 IEM, but rather it’s worth every penny of the measly $12ish it goes for.


----------



## danimoca

Received the *Tin Audio T1's*. And I must say... I'm pissed.

Either I'm just a complete ***** for treble and my hearing is broken or these are really quite neutral and not warm at all. They do compare quite well to my Hifiman RE-400's and might quite be the most "reference-like" IEM's I've heard bellow 100$, alongside the RE-400's. They don't quite have the same resolution as the Hifiman's, but really, it's not by much. And besides, they have a much more satisfying bass.

Why do some people say these are warm and lack treble? Are people nowadays completely into just treble?

Thank god I didn't buy the T2's...


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> Yes, they’re the ZS3 successor. They have excellent bass, which is the star of the show. I’ve compared it before to a ZS3 on steroids. It takes everything good about the ZS3 and makes it better.
> 
> And they’re only $12 or so, so yes IMO they’re worth it (especially when you consider the jump in price many recent KZs have made).
> 
> ...


for a nanosecond or so the zs3 was the go-to kz, and they're still the best-fitting, best-isolating kzs (imo). to the extent the new zs4 amps up the treble and detail, they're definitely a must-have at $12. inasmuch as any of this crap is a must-have.


----------



## Otto Motor

danimoca said:


> Received the *Tin Audio T1's*. And I must say... I'm pissed.
> 
> Either I'm just a complete ***** for treble and my hearing is broken or these are really quite neutral and not warm at all. They do compare quite well to my Hifiman RE-400's and might quite be the most "reference-like" IEM's I've heard bellow 100$, alongside the RE-400's. They don't quite have the same resolution as the Hifiman's, but really, it's not by much. And besides, they have a much more satisfying bass.
> 
> ...


Give it some time...


----------



## nxnje

Trn v80, arrived today
Fantastic until i tried to change eartip
Nozzle was faulty

I love in italy, ak audio store shop
Do u think they're gonna help me?


----------



## Lurk650

stvita said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum.
> My Sony MDR-EX650AP broke a couple of weeks ago so I was looking for a new pair of IEMs/earbuds. I do have some experience with chinese IEMs/earbuds since I bought the Rock Zircon of Aliexpress. I like these a considerable amount less than the Sony ones that I had (they were also more than 5 times as cheap though). That's why I'm looking for a new pair and since these Chinese companies offer a great value for money, that's definitely where I'm planning to buy. I did some research and did see some seemingly great ones, but I'm looking for the absolute best. There are just so many options that it's just a bit overwhelming though. That's why I came here to ask what would be the best pair of IEMs/earbuds for me. I mainly listen to hip-hop and I do like a good bass. My budget is 50 euros (=58 dollars), but if it's a bit above that and they're really worth it I definitely wouldn't mind paying some more. I hope someone can help me


Look into something from TFZ, guarantee it will work for you and plenty in that price range


----------



## DikZak

Hi guys,

I have some sad news, my vivo ex800 died 
The good news is that I have to buy new IEM. 
The other news is that I totally missed the progress here and I hope you guys can help me out once again;

The fit of the vivo's were amazing. I have some KZ's (ZST and ATR) but they have an aweful fit for my ears.  When mixing my vivoz with my senser H1 I sometimes missed a bit of a bass in the vivos. But found the highs a bit hot on the H1 while they totally rocked on the vivo.  man I loved that clarity of the vivo...


So an perfect mariage would like
- tiny bit more bass than vivo but keeping the excellent clarity
- same comfort to wear as the vivo
- integrated mic
< 50 $

I think the B3 BossHiFI will be perfect fit but it doesn't have a mic so there might be better options. Because of my work I have to call alot and having a mic just makes it more comfortable. Anyone suggestions?

How would the einsear T2 fit in?


----------



## audionab

DikZak said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have some sad news, my vivo ex800 died
> The good news is that I have to buy new IEM.
> ...


bqeyz kc2 would be worth looking into


----------



## audionab

Lurk650 said:


> Look into something from TFZ, guarantee it will work for you and plenty in that price range


tfz exclusive 3?


----------



## hakuzen

nxnje said:


> Trn v80, arrived today
> Fantastic until i tried to change eartip
> Nozzle was faulty
> 
> ...


try to get a partial refund, and glue it yourself.
i'd love to love in Italy..


----------



## Slater

nxnje said:


> Trn v80, arrived today
> Fantastic until i tried to change eartip
> Nozzle was faulty
> 
> ...



Ouch!

It’s hard to tell from your picture, but did the BA drivers detach and stay in the nozzle part? If so, you’re screwed.

Otherwise, if the BAs stayed down in the IEM, and the nozzle is just an empty piece of metal, then the nozzle can be reglued no problem. Just don’t use super glue! Use fast setting 2-part epoxy (and remember less glue is more).

BTW, what part of Italy do you live in?


----------



## Lurk650

audionab said:


> tfz exclusive 3?


I've tried to the old TFZ Series 1 and 1S. Big bass, good mids, good treble. From what I've read about TFZ, that is their general signature.


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> Ouch!
> 
> It’s hard to tell from your picture, but did the BA drivers detach and stay in the nozzle part? If so, you’re screwed.
> 
> ...



As you can see, the BA fell apart with the nozzle.
That was a faulty unit i think, it just popped off without even making pressure.

I live in Turin anyway.


----------



## HungryPanda

Contact AK Audio and include a photograph they may help you


----------



## nxnje

I wrote them, i think they will answer in a few hours.

Hope they can help me, as a university student they were the last money i could spend for some gear.


HungryPanda said:


> Contact AK Audio and include a photograph they may help you



It's crazy how unlucky am I.


----------



## Slater (Sep 14, 2018)

nxnje said:


> As you can see, the BA fell apart with the nozzle.
> That was a faulty unit i think, it just popped off without even making pressure.
> 
> I live in Turin anyway.



Aww, that’s really unfortunate. Not going to be able to repair that. Hopefully the seller (or TRN themselves) can help out with a warranty replacement.


----------



## crabdog

nxnje said:


> As you can see, the BA fell apart with the nozzle.
> That was a faulty unit i think, it just popped off without even making pressure.
> 
> I live in Turin anyway.


Same thing happened with my V80 during a tip change.


----------



## Slater (Sep 13, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Same thing happened with my V80 during a tip change.



Sounds like some good krawrity control haha

Seriously, they probably just used glue that was too weak (or not enough glue).

I forget what other (somewhat popular) ChiFi IEM it was where peoples’ nozzles were falling off during tip changes. It was about a year ago or maybe even 2. Anyone remember?


----------



## chickenmoon

Slater said:


> Sounds like some good krawlity control haha
> 
> Seriously, they probably just used glue that was too weak (or not enough glue).
> 
> I forget what other (somewhat popular) ChiFi IEM it was where peoples’ nozzles were falling off during tip changes. It was about a year ago or maybe even 2. Anyone remember?



It's been reported for the rather expensive Pinnacle P1 but I'm not sure if MEE is Chinese.


----------



## HiFlight

Slater said:


> Sounds like some good krawlity control haha
> 
> Seriously, they probably just used glue that was too weak (or not enough glue).
> 
> I forget what other (somewhat popular) ChiFi IEM it was where peoples’ nozzles were falling off during tip changes. It was about a year ago or maybe even 2. Anyone remember?


IIRC, it was the Magaosi K3 Pro.


----------



## Slater

HiFlight said:


> IIRC, it was the Magaosi K3 Pro.



That was it! Thanks for remembering - it was driving me nuts.

Although my K3 Pro never had that problem, I am still careful with it when changing tips.


----------



## hakuzen

nxnje said:


> As you can see, the BA fell apart with the nozzle.
> That was a faulty unit i think, it just popped off without even making pressure.
> 
> I live in Turin anyway.


ouch. not only weak glue but also weak solders in the BA. hope you won't get problems when asking for a replacement or refund.


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> Aww, that’s tealky unfortunate. Not going to be able to repair that. Hopefully the seller (or TRN themselves) can help out with a warranty replacement.





crabdog said:


> Same thing happened with my V80 during a tip change.





hakuzen said:


> ouch. not only weak glue but also weak solders in the BA. hope you won't get problems when asking for a replacement or refund.




Thanks a lot for your answers. I appreciate someone tells me that's actually not my fault (as i did normal tip change like i did in every other IEM).
I even read some stuff from a TRN beta tester in Facebook that says this:




So i think even some more people (not only us) received bad units and i feel less "alone"ahah

Anyway i wrote to AK audio last night and they answered to this morning telling me to open refund dispute.
I hope they don't wanna get the bad sample back as shipping to china actually costs 80% of the trn v80 price so shipping them back will just cost me some more money.

Hope they understand the situation, just want a good sample as i loved them at first listening.. plenty of detail, good bass and sub bass, non overwheilming, mids were perfect for my tastes and imaging was no exception.
Lower treble is a bit aggressive i think, so maybe if they just didn't fall to pieces i would have been happy to tame them down with foam tips.

Hope they answer and help me, the important thing is a get something good so my money are well spent.
I'll let you know how it goes.

PS: there's no way to solder the ba back?


----------



## hakuzen

nxnje said:


> Thanks a lot for your answers. I appreciate someone tells me that's actually not my fault (as i did normal tip change like i did in every other IEM).
> I even read some stuff from a TRN beta tester in Facebook that says this:
> 
> So i think even some more people (not only us) received bad units and i feel less "alone"ahah
> ...


if they have told you to open refund dispute, they'll probably accept your "refund without returning goods" dispute.
guess you can try to solder it after the dispute is ended. you loose nothing. ask the masters of DIYing here how to do so.

btw, i've checked my trn v80, which arrived two days ago, and the nozzle of the left driver is loose, it's not glued. i've tried them to check if the BA is working; it seems to be ok, so i'm preparing a bit of epoxy to fix the nozzle.


----------



## nxnje

hakuzen said:


> if they have told you to open refund dispute, they'll probably accept your "refund without returning goods" dispute.
> guess you can try to solder it after the dispute is ended. you loose nothing. ask the masters of DIYing here how to do so.
> 
> btw, i've checked my trn v80, which arrived two days ago, and the nozzle of the left driver is loose, it's not glued. i've tried them to check if the BA is working; it seems to be ok, so i'm preparing a bit of epoxy to fix the nozzle.



So i think there are many pieces that are actually faulty.

AK Audio answered me and processed full refund for the order without asking for return.
I have to say their customer service is way appreciated, very good store and I advice supporting them.

So now i actually have a broken TRN v80 pair, and 30 euros back as maximum money to spend.
I don't know if to buy another TRN v80 being afraid of finding another bad pair or just buy a cheaper headphone.

What should I do? The TRN v80 were anyway fantastic.

There is no chance to solder the BA?


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> So i think there are many pieces that are actually faulty.
> 
> AK Audio answered me and processed full refund for the order without asking for return.
> I have to say their customer service is way appreciated, very good store and I advice supporting them.
> ...



Another store and a different color maybe..about 23 euro


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TRN...onito-Running-Sport-Earphone/32891772570.html


----------



## Johnny_N

Can someone compare new Magaosi MGS-401 to the Audbos P4 or maybe have an idea of similiarities and differences?


----------



## randomnin (Sep 14, 2018)

nxnje said:


> Trn v80, arrived today
> Fantastic until i tried to change eartip
> Nozzle was faulty
> 
> ...


That's no faulty unit, that's a serial issue. Mine also unglued, but didn't come off with the tip (the soldering of BAs held it in place, I think), so I'll be able to re-glue.


loomisjohnson said:


> quick initial impressions on the trn v80, which i just received. as i understand it, trn are kz alums and their clear target is the comparably-priced kz hybrids:
> 1. packaging/accessories are rudimentary (no case), though appropriate for the pricepoint.
> 2. headshells are well built and feel more premium than the kzs, with a reassuring metal heft; cable is of good quality, though the memory portion is inflexible and annoying.
> 3. in contrast to the oversize, odd-fitting zs5/zs6/zsr, the v80's design is sleek and comfortable despite its weight; isolation is vg.
> ...


Better fit and build (except the nozzle issue) and cable than KZ, that I agree on. But signature is weird (fixed by equalizing), bass, treble, mids, imaging are no better than KZ ED16 and ES4. Overall, nothing ground-breaking or even noteworthy in as the budget Chi-Fi market stands currently.


----------



## loomisjohnson

randomnin said:


> That's no faulty unit, that's a serial issue. Mine also unglued, but didn't come off with the tip (the soldering of BAs held it in place, I think), so I'll be able to re-glue.
> 
> Better fit and build (except the nozzle issue) and cable than KZ, that I agree on. But signature is weird (fixed by equalizing), bass, treble, mids, imaging are no better than KZ ED16 and ES4. Overall, nothing ground-breaking or even noteworthy in as the budget Chi-Fi market stands currently.


i listened to the v80 some more last night and (for now) agree that they're not groundbreaking in the sub-$30 space, although $30 iems of this quality would be unthinkable a couple of years ago. in general, i think they do certain things better than the kzs, notably bass quality and reproduction of percussion, and certain things not as well, such as stage and imaging. what kept going thru my simple mind is that trn (and kz for that matter) might have been better served with fewer drivers, since none of the aforesaid are paragons of coherence.


----------



## Slater

nxnje said:


> There is no chance to solder the BA?



Anything is possible, go ahead and give it a try. You have nothing to lose.

You’re going to need a good soldering iron, as it is not easy to solder BA drivers without overheating and damaging them. You’ll also need a pretty small tip. 

In addition, you’ll need to figure out which one of the 4 wires inside of the shell are + vs -, which one of the terminals on the BAs are + vs -, and make sure you have enough slack wire and room to solder the wires. You’ll also need to figure out if the BAs are wired in series or in parallel. You may have to take apart the back cover to find out. If they are wired in series, you’ll have to make sure you don’t mix up the individual + and the individual - wires.


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> what kept going thru my simple mind is that trn (and kz for that matter) might have been better served with fewer drivers, since none of the aforesaid are paragons of coherence.



The problem is that the average consumer thinks a hybrid is better than a single dynamic. And that a hybrid with 3 drivers is better than one with 2 drivers. And a hybrid with 5 drivers is better than one with 3 drivers. And so on...


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> The problem is that the average consumer thinks a hybrid is better than a single dynamic. And that a hybrid with 3 drivers is better than one with 2 drivers. And a hybrid with 5 drivers is better than one with 3 drivers. And so on...



At the same price, a single dynamic should generally be better than a hybrid, just due to practical limitations in cost. However, ignoring price a hybrid design is better in theory, isn't it? I mean, each driver type has its own advantages and disadvantages, so ideally a hybrid would be able to avoid the disadvantages of each of its driver types.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 14, 2018)

Slater said:


> The problem is that the average consumer thinks a hybrid is better than a single dynamic. And that a hybrid with 3 drivers is better than one with 2 drivers. And a hybrid with 5 drivers is better than one with 3 drivers. And so on...



Those people need to hear what a single dynamic micro driver can do.  Just as more drivers are not always better, neither are bigger drivers always better.

I should also add that a single BA IEM can also be really good...and even include bass!


----------



## HiFlight (Sep 14, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Those people need to hear what a single dynamic micro driver can do.  Just as more drivers are not always better, neither are bigger drivers always better.
> 
> I should also add that a single BA IEM can also be really good...and even include bass!



The Campfire Audio Orion is good example of a single-BA phone done right.   It remains one of my favorites for acoustic and vocal recordings.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> Those people need to hear what a single dynamic micro driver can do.  Just as more drivers are not always better, neither are bigger drivers always better.
> 
> I should also add that a single BA IEM can also be really good...and even include bass!



Micro-drivers are amazing


----------



## crabdog

I thoroughly enjoy my IE 800 S which has a single dynamic. On the other hand, the BQEYZ K2 is an incredibly capable hybrid in the budget arena. Similarly, the single dynamic Toneking 9tail is just as enjoyable to me as the Hifi Boy OS V3 hybrid, though they both have a different kind of presentation.


----------



## Slater

phthora said:


> At the same price, a single dynamic should generally be better than a hybrid, just due to practical limitations in cost. However, ignoring price a hybrid design is better in theory, isn't it? I mean, each driver type has its own advantages and disadvantages, so ideally a hybrid would be able to avoid the disadvantages of each of its driver types.



There’s too many factors that influence the answer to that question. Driver design, materials, package dimensions, pressure waves, air flow, diaphragms, magnet design, vents, voice coil design, sensitivity, distortion, etc. And that doesn’t even take into account the shell and overall tuning (not to mention cables and tips).

But just like anything, there’s good and bad examples (whether we’re talking about hybrids or single drivers). And just among single drivers, there are good and bad examples of not only single dynamics but also single BAs.

If I had to give a concrete answer to your question, I would say it’s significantly more difficult to do multi-driver hybrid designs. The reason being is that you have multiples of everything. So not just 1 driver you have to pick all of the “right” characteristics for, but 2 or 5 or more. And not only that, you have to choose crossover points, design the optimum crossover circuitry using the right components, decide how you’re going to wire individual drivers (parallel vs serial), packaging (ie how you are going to get it all to fit), and the whole thing needs to be tuned with coherence.

With single drivers (whether it’s BA or dynamic), it’s much more simple in comparison.


----------



## hakuzen

mbwilson111 said:


> Another store and a different color maybe..about 23 euro
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TRN...onito-Running-Sport-Earphone/32891772570.html


like @randomnin have said, it looks like a serial issue. mine was unglued as well and got it from NiceHCK.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Sep 14, 2018)

Slater said:


> There’s too many factors that influence the answer to that question. Driver design, materials, package dimensions, pressure waves, air flow, diaphragms, magnet design, vents, voice coil design, sensitivity, distortion, etc. And that doesn’t even take into account the shell and overall tuning (not to mention cables and tips).
> 
> But just like anything, there’s good and bad examples (whether we’re talking about hybrids or single drivers). And just among single drivers, there are good and bad examples of not only single dynamics but also single BAs.
> 
> ...



I'd say its simpler to "tune" multi-drivers for the chi-fi companies due to the level of tech available to them. Designing a ground-breaking DD or BA isn't as easy as it sounds (Dita fans would know this). Hybrids, get a shell, get some resistors, BAs, DDs, then get to tinkering. Well, yes, they'll be limited by the quality of the BA/DD used in terms of resolution, but not all chi-fi company can just open up a new RnD process for a BA/DD.


----------



## crabdog

nxnje said:


> So i think there are many pieces that are actually faulty.
> 
> AK Audio answered me and processed full refund for the order without asking for return.
> I have to say their customer service is way appreciated, very good store and I advice supporting them.
> ...


I can recommend the KZ ZS4 as a great budget IEM. It's has a quite aggressive presentation but for the money its great. If you want something that's a bit more relaxed but built like a brick sh1thouse and beautifully crafted, take a look at the Auglamour F200.


----------



## Nimweth

I agree that a single dynamic driver can sound great, the 9mm Beryllium unit in the Whizzer A15 pro does a fine job but just to be contrary I have ordered the TRN V80! Any advice on the best tips to use with these? I will probably start with Spiral Dots or Spinfits.


----------



## phthora (Sep 14, 2018)

Slater said:


> There’s too many factors that influence the answer to that question. Driver design, materials, package dimensions, pressure waves, air flow, diaphragms, magnet design, vents, voice coil design, sensitivity, distortion, etc. And that doesn’t even take into account the shell and overall tuning (not to mention cables and tips).



You are suggesting that the quality of one part of the design cannot be assessed independently of all other parts of the design. By that logic, one could not establish a better/worse for any of those other elements either. Even something as measurably objective as distortion would have to be taken in consideration with a confluence of many other factors. The only thing one could really assert is about the quality of sound of the overall unit, taken as a gestalt black box. Of course, it would also have to be about sound in its entirety, as one could not establish a better/worse for something like soundstage, because one would also have to take into consideration all other aspects of sound as influencing it. I don't buy it.

I understand that you don't want to endorse the claim that one driver arrangement is necessarily better than another because there are good and bad examples of each, as you say. However, that does not prevent us from discussing general trends among the particular IEM's nor from inducing from those particulars qualified claims about the betterness of one kind of driver over another. For example, while there are planar magnetics with loose, uncontrolled bass and dynamic drivers with tight, detailed bass, we can also say generally that planar magnetics offer better bass texture and control and that that is a result (at least in part) of the driver type.


----------



## nxnje

hakuzen said:


> like @randomnin have said, it looks like a serial issue. mine was unglued as well and got it from NiceHCK.


So it seems like that's a bigger problem than what i think. My case was serious but many people have this kind of problems with nozzle (mine is destructive).



crabdog said:


> I can recommend the KZ ZS4 as a great budget IEM. It's has a quite aggressive presentation but for the money its great. If you want something that's a bit more relaxed but built like a brick sh1thouse and beautifully crafted, take a look at the Auglamour F200.


I had zs3 and was so uncomfortable as my ear is very tiny. I think the ZS4 would be a pain for my ears too.



Nimweth said:


> I agree that a single dynamic driver can sound great, the 9mm Beryllium unit in the Whizzer A15 pro does a fine job but just to be contrary I have ordered the TRN V80! Any advice on the best tips to use with these? I will probably start with Spiral Dots or Spinfits.



Use foam tips to tame down the treble.. lower treble is much aggressive.



randomnin said:


> That's no faulty unit, that's a serial issue. Mine also unglued, but didn't come off with the tip (the soldering of BAs held it in place, I think), so I'll be able to re-glue.
> 
> Better fit and build (except the nozzle issue) and cable than KZ, that I agree on. But signature is weird (fixed by equalizing), bass, treble, mids, imaging are no better than KZ ED16 and ES4. Overall, nothing ground-breaking or even noteworthy in as the budget Chi-Fi market stands currently.


Then, it's not just about sound for me.
It's overall satisfaction: i have very small ears, so everything near ZS3 size or shape is just uncomfortable and painful.
The v80 had perfect fitting and it's so comfortable and sounds just like i was expecting so overall i was happy.



Slater said:


> There’s too many factors that influence the answer to that question. Driver design, materials, package dimensions, pressure waves, air flow, diaphragms, magnet design, vents, voice coil design, sensitivity, distortion, etc. And that doesn’t even take into account the shell and overall tuning (not to mention cables and tips).
> 
> But just like anything, there’s good and bad examples (whether we’re talking about hybrids or single drivers). And just among single drivers, there are good and bad examples of not only single dynamics but also single BAs.
> 
> ...



Anyway, sorry for the wrong quote. 
But it seems like soldering the BA is quite hard atm, i can't know what to solder.. very hard even for the very little space in the shell.


----------



## crabdog

nxnje said:


> So it seems like that's a bigger problem than what i think. My case was serious but many people have this kind of problems with nozzle (mine is destructive).
> 
> 
> I had zs3 and was so uncomfortable as my ear is very tiny. I think the ZS4 would be a pain for my ears too.
> ...


DEAT Hifi Small. Solid.


----------



## nxnje

crabdog said:


> DEAT Hifi Small. Solid.


Forgot mentioning i prefer headphones with cable that goes around the ear, more like in ear monitors.


----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> I can recommend the KZ ZS4 as a great budget IEM. It's has a quite aggressive presentation but for the money its great. If you want something that's a bit more relaxed but built like a brick sh1thouse and beautifully crafted, take a look at the Auglamour F200.



Why are you making me want these...haha.. do I really want it to "shock my heart" as it says at the bottom of this photo?


----------



## Slater

phthora said:


> However, that does not prevent us from discussing general trends among the particular IEM's nor from inducing from those particulars qualified claims about the betterness of one kind of driver over another.



No one is trying to prevent anyone from discussing trends, or the betterness of one thing over another. I have no clue where you got that idea. 

As I said, there’s plenty of great multi driver IEMs, plenty of great single BA IEMs, and plenty of great single dynamic IEMs.

I used to be in the design manufacturing business, and from my experience it was easier to make a product that only had 5 parts than one that had 25 parts.

Heck, look at how many more cases of of multi driver IEMs we see wired out of phase, which is understandable when you have 4 or 5 drivers to solder vs just 1.

If I gave you full access to a machine shop with every tool imaginable, and an unlimited budget, then asked you to design and build (from scratch) 1 car and 1 horse drawn carriage, which do you think would be easier, faster, and cheaper? One has thousands of parts and is significantly more complicated, while the other has a few dozen parts and is much simpler. But that doesn’t mean one is better than the other. There’s good cars and crap cars, just like there’s good horse drawn carriages and crap ones.


----------



## demo-to

KZ AS10
To those don't mind applying EQing.
Here are my settings with the Samsung S9 if you prefer a more flat and balanced, still natural sounding sig.
I use the KZ upgrade silver plated cable for appr 10USD and foam tips.
The AS10 response very well to EQ.
With these adaptations they follow right after my Rose Mini4 as current favourites I have in possession.


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> No one is trying to prevent anyone from discussing trends, or the betterness of one thing over another. I have no clue where you got that idea.
> 
> As I said, there’s plenty of great multi driver IEMs, plenty of great single BA IEMs, and plenty of great single dynamic IEMs.
> 
> ...



I agree that it is a more difficult task to create a quality IEM that has multiple drivers versus one dynamic driver. For that reason, I would say that in the majority of cases, given a particular price-point, the dynamic driver will win out simply because the engineering challenges, as you suggest, as fewer. However, you do reach a certain point in which, for lack of a better term, one runs out of headroom. Making a single dynamic driver that competes at the $1000 level, for example, is much more difficult than making a multi-BA that does so. There are simply limitations to what any driver arrangement can do, and there are numerous areas in which one driver type has less of a limitation than another driver type.

Additionally, while issues with phase or crossover are problematic, they are becoming less so every day as more and more companies deal with the tech.

If you compare the worst of one type to the best of another per your analogy, it will yield much different conclusions than if you compared average to average. An average car is going to be better in the vast majority of use-cases than an average horse and carriage. I think it's possible to make similar claims regarding driver types.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> Why are you making me want these...haha.. do I really want it to "shock my heart" as it says at the bottom of this photo?




People pay good money for internal defibs.


----------



## ShakyJake

loomisjohnson said:


> i listened to the v80 some more last night and (for now) agree that they're not groundbreaking in the sub-$30 space, although $30 iems of this quality would be unthinkable a couple of years ago. in general, i think they do certain things better than the kzs, notably bass quality and reproduction of percussion, and certain things not as well, such as stage and imaging. what kept going thru my simple mind is that trn (and kz for that matter) might have been better served with fewer drivers, since none of the aforesaid are paragons of coherence.


How does the v80 compare to your c681? 

I have the latter, and I am waiting for my v80 to arrive from the latest Ali sale.


----------



## zazaboy

@demo-to hi bro do you think the kz as10 is a must buy compared to your rose mini 4.. I am searching for good mids and soundstage especially livelike instruments ... thanks for impressions thanks


----------



## demo-to (Sep 14, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> @demo-to hi bro do you think the kz as10 is a must buy compared to your rose mini 4.. I am searching for good mids and soundstage especially livelike instruments ... thanks for impressions thanks



Considering the mentioned adaptation I must claim that the AS10 is overall the more natural sounding IEM.
The bass is in terms of quality superb on the AS10 after EQ. Very capable in this section. Probably the best and most natural I ve heard so far. No limits in quantity if required.
The pronunciation of the mids is more given with the stock cable but I like the silver plated cable more because it allows better sparkle and overall refinement I have the feeling. With the stock cable voices sounds slightly more foreward and natural on the other hand. But the Mini4 wins over both configurations in this section. But not by far.
Cymbals sound very good with the AS10 though maybe slighly thinner compared to the thicker, more natural and forefront Rose.
Soundstage goes to the AS10. Nothing I miss here.
The AS10 sounds so coherent tuned.
Detail retrieval wins the Mini4, but again not by far.

Considering the result I 've received after EQing the AS10, it is a must buy at its price imo.

BTW, the good by using the basic Samsung EQ I can apply this configuration in all apps I am listen to music with my S9.


----------



## zazaboy

demo-to said:


> Considering the mentioned adaptation I must claim that the AS10 is overall the more natural sounding IEM.
> The bass is in terms of quality superb on the AS10 after EQ. Very capable in this section. Probably the best and most natural I ve heard so far. No limits in quantity if required.
> The pronunciation of the mids is more given with the stock cable but I like the silver plated cable more because it allows better sparkle and overall refinement I have the feeling. With the stock cable voices sounds slightly more foreward and natural on the other hand. But the Mini4 wins over both configurations in this section. But not by far.
> Cymbals sound very good with the AS10 though maybe slighly thinner compared to the thicker, more natural and forefront Rose.
> ...



bro very thanks for your accurate review... really appreciate it much thanks helps me a lot.. I wish you a nice day...


----------



## DikZak (Sep 14, 2018)

crabdog said:


> DEAT Hifi Small. Solid.




How is this one compared to memt x5?


And where does the Auglamour F200 fit in this comparison?


----------



## chinmie

demo-to said:


> KZ AS10
> To those don't mind applying EQing.
> Here are my settings with the Samsung S9 if you prefer a more flat and balanced, still natural sounding sig.
> I use the KZ upgrade silver plated cable for appr 10USD and foam tips.
> ...



that's a bit of a low cut there.. is the AS10 too bassy? also how do you compare the AS10 with the B5+?


----------



## danimoca (Sep 14, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Why are you making me want these...haha.. do I really want it to "shock my heart" as it says at the bottom of this photo?



I can confirm these are good. They're lush and full sounding, just the way I like them  (tough not technically amazing or anything). Oh and the build is quite simply unbelievable for an IEM of this price. The pieces are heavy and feel like a piece of jewelry and the cable is nice, supple with no memory and non-microphonic. Very impressive.


----------



## mbwilson111

danimoca said:


> I can confirm these are good. They're lush and full sounding, just the way I like them  (tough not technically amazing or anything). Oh and the build is quite simply unbelievable for an IEM of this price. The pieces are heavy and feel like a piece of jewelry and the cable is nice, supple with no memory and non-microphonic. Very impressive.



Now I want it even more


----------



## Dobrescu George

I'm not sure where those are made, but with the prices they have right now, as they're on a large sale, I think they should fit well in this thread  

NuForce HEM8, HEM Dynamic and BE2 

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/09/nuforce-dynamic-be2-hem8-optoma-experience.html


----------



## crabdog

nxnje said:


> Forgot mentioning i prefer headphones with cable that goes around the ear, more like in ear monitors.





DikZak said:


> How is this one compared to memt x5?
> 
> 
> And where does the Auglamour F200 fit in this comparison?


The Small has a more balanced signature than the X5, most notably with a more forward midrange.

As for the F200, here is what I wrote in my DEAT Small review:


> The F200 has a lighter mid-bass and with a faster decay. Sub-bass extension is slightly better on the F200. Vocals are more forward on the F200, due to it’s more balanced bass and relaxed treble but the Small has more perceived clarity. The Small has a livelier and airier treble compared to the F200’s laid-back high frequencies.


----------



## demo-to

chinmie said:


> that's a bit of a low cut there.. is the AS10 too bassy? also how do you compare the AS10 with the B5+?


I would say so but you can judge by yourself taking this FR graph as reference...

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-nqifCZ_Q...CPcBGAYYCw/s1600/KZ+AS10+vs+T2+vs+T2+Vent.jpg

Even after my EQ adaptation I am more than satisfied with the bass level and it's more in quantity than I use to like (at and closely around reference level) but I left it there because it's so convincing in the performance quality.

Compared to the AS10 the B5+ is like completely different in its nature and tonality, more like a slightly peaky, thinner, more resolving, analytical, less forgiving and less natural sounding IEM. 
In absolute terms the Hisenior is very good sounding, too and
Ootb the more reference sounding flater IEM.

But once EQing the AS10 to my preferences it was a fast and easy step to sort the B5+ out of my favourites shelf.


----------



## DikZak

Dobrescu George said:


> I'm not sure where those are made, but with the prices they have right now, as they're on a large sale, I think they should fit well in this thread
> 
> NuForce HEM8, HEM Dynamic and BE2
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/09/nuforce-dynamic-be2-hem8-optoma-experience.html




Where can i get the BE2 in europe?


----------



## chinmie

demo-to said:


> I would say so but you can judge by yourself taking this FR graph as reference...
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-nqifCZ_QT-w/W3iSX4DICcI/AAAAAAABMh0/HKczgzcxftIWZxtMUAgKfa-Ved5TdFXewCPcBGAYYCw/s1600/KZ+AS10+vs+T2+vs+T2+Vent.jpg
> 
> ...



thank you for the description, based on that i think i would pass the AS10 for now as it seems warmer and more mid bassy than the B5+, which is already a but warmer than my favorite etys. I'm still happy to see that KZ is upping their game that it could compete with the more expensive multi BAs. might get them a few versions forward


----------



## demo-to

chinmie said:


> thank you for the description, based on that i think i would pass the AS10 for now as it seems warmer and more mid bassy than the B5+, which is already a but warmer than my favorite etys. I'm still happy to see that KZ is upping their game that it could compete with the more expensive multi BAs. might get them a few versions forward


I see you like also balanced out and close to neutral IEM's.
You may consider the Toneking T4, Rose Mini line or the very good Simgot EN700 Pro. All have a flat signature but at the same time keep the strength to stay musical and beeing not dead neutral or boring. 
I had the reference Ety's and liked them a lot but couldn't adopt to the deep insertion and especially the relating hygienic disadvantages.
The others come very close and have a very good fit except the Mini6 out of the Mini line.


----------



## Dobrescu George

DikZak said:


> Where can i get the BE2 in europe?



I think Amazon would be your best bet, and they're on sale in there as well. 

AVstore Romania has them as well


----------



## nxnje

I'm seriously sad for my bad experience with the v80s..

Anyway, i'm curious to know a little thing.
How would you compare ZSA vs TRN v80?
And how wouod you compare ED16 vs TRN v80?

Terms: soundstage, imaging, bass, mids, treble, separation


----------



## stvita

I'm thinking of buying the TFZ Exclusive 3. It looks to be one of the best for it's price (50 euros). Can anyone else name an even better one for around that price? If not I'm ordering these.


----------



## abhijollyguy

Which IEM has very neutral sound with a very slight lift in bass and neutral to warm treble under the budget of $50?


----------



## danimoca

abhijollyguy said:


> Which IEM has very neutral sound with a very slight lift in bass and neutral to warm treble under the budget of $50?



*Tin Audio T1's*. I've had them for a bit now and they're almost exactly what you describe.


----------



## audionab

can anyone recommend an iem with good soundstage and bass with removable cable and mic at around 30$ currently i am looking at kz zs6


----------



## abhijollyguy

danimoca said:


> *Tin Audio T1's*. I've had them for a bit now and they're almost exactly what you describe.


I already have it and I like it a lot... Any other which is better?


----------



## danimoca (Sep 15, 2018)

abhijollyguy said:


> I already have it and I like it a lot... Any other which is better?



*Auglamour F200's* are quite similar to the Tin's. They have a bit more emphasis on the lower treble and maybe aren't technically as good as the T1's, but are still extremely smooth and enjoyable.

The *Hifiman RE-400's* are very slightly over-budget but sound magnificent (neutral, smooth and extremely resolving).


----------



## abhijollyguy

danimoca said:


> *Auglamour F200's* are quite similar to the Tin's. They have a bit more emphasis on the lower treble and maybe aren't technically as good as the T1's, but are still extremely smooth and enjoyable.
> 
> The *Hifiman RE-400's* are very slightly over-budget but sound magnificent (neutral, smooth and extremely resolving).


I have RE400 as well.


----------



## danimoca

abhijollyguy said:


> I have RE400 as well.



Then you're in the same position as I. Trying to find something better than those freakin Hifiman's lol


----------



## randomnin

phthora said:


> I agree that it is a more difficult task to create a quality IEM that has multiple drivers versus one dynamic driver. For that reason, I would say that in the majority of cases, given a particular price-point, the dynamic driver will win out simply because the engineering challenges, as you suggest, as fewer. However, you do reach a certain point in which, for lack of a better term, one runs out of headroom. Making a single dynamic driver that competes at the $1000 level, for example, is much more difficult than making a multi-BA that does so. There are simply limitations to what any driver arrangement can do, and there are numerous areas in which one driver type has less of a limitation than another driver type.
> 
> Additionally, while issues with phase or crossover are problematic, they are becoming less so every day as more and more companies deal with the tech.
> 
> If you compare the worst of one type to the best of another per your analogy, it will yield much different conclusions than if you compared average to average. An average car is going to be better in the vast majority of use-cases than an average horse and carriage. I think it's possible to make similar claims regarding driver types.


But the people making the music in studios still use single DD headphones. Or is there some problem with scaling down from 50mm DD to 5mm, which high-priced multi-driver configurations fix in the IEM arena?


----------



## antdroid (Sep 15, 2018)

Tin Audio T2 Pro. Comes out Monday for pre-order on Massdrop. Packaging is the same. Cable 3.5mm barrel is bigger. There are still vents inside and outside. The only noticeable difference is the ear canal screen is removed.


----------



## vladstef

antdroid said:


> Tin Audio T2 Pro. Comes out Monday for pre-order on Massdrop. Packaging is the same. Cable 3.5mm barrel is bigger. There are still vents inside and outside. The only noticeable difference is the ear canal screen is now inside at the bottom of the canal and larger holes.



If you look closely, regular T2 has this same cover inside - visible through the mesh on top of the nozzle.


----------



## antdroid

vladstef said:


> If you look closely, regular T2 has this same cover inside - visible through the mesh on top of the nozzle.



Good catch. Thanks.


----------



## chinmie (Sep 15, 2018)

antdroid said:


> Tin Audio T2 Pro. Comes out Monday for pre-order on Massdrop. Packaging is the same. Cable 3.5mm barrel is bigger. There are still vents inside and outside. The only noticeable difference is the ear canal screen is removed.





vladstef said:


> If you look closely, regular T2 has this same cover inside - visible through the mesh on top of the nozzle.



makes me wonder, if the T2's mesh is removed, will it sound the same to the T2 pro?


----------



## danimoca

chinmie said:


> makes me wonder, if the T2's meah is removed, will it sound the same to the T2 pro?



Those meshes are usually designed to not impact the sound, only to prevent dirt, dust and earwax from entering (thus, I think it's a bad move). From my experience, it wont affect audio.


----------



## antdroid

chinmie said:


> makes me wonder, if the T2's meah is removed, will it sound the same to the T2 pro?





danimoca said:


> Those meshes are usually designed to not impact the sound, only to prevent dirt, dust and earwax from entering (thus, I think it's a bad move). From my experience, it wont affect audio.



Yea I dont plan on breaking these apart and seeing if they tuned it differently internally. I am liking what I hear so far though. More upper treble air and details. Sounds more natural and open. Sort of makes the T2 sound veiled in comparison. I'm put fresh Rebound foam tips on both and have been A-Bing back and forth. I have measurements too if anyone cares


----------



## Slater (Sep 15, 2018)

antdroid said:


> Tin Audio T2 Pro. Comes out Monday for pre-order on Massdrop. Packaging is the same. Cable 3.5mm barrel is bigger. There are still vents inside and outside. The only noticeable difference is the ear canal screen is removed.



Wow, this is exactly what I predicted!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2318#post-14367476

The difference isn’t the mesh that they removed, it’s the blue gunk underneath that was acting as a dampening filter.

Remove the blue wax gunk under the nozzle = more low end impact, yet keeping the other properties that make the T2 awesome. Sounds cleaner and better in every way.


----------



## Slater (Sep 15, 2018)

vladstef said:


> If you look closely, regular T2 has this same cover inside - visible through the mesh on top of the nozzle.



That’s just the driver grille. Every IEM has a similar metal cover to protect the diaphragm.

It’s just not visible on a regular T2, because the blue gunk is blocking it.

The actual stainless nozzle mesh does not impact the sound. I run stainless nozzle meshes on my modded T2. The key is the blue filter BETWEEN the driver and stainless mesh down inside the nozzle.


----------



## antdroid

Slater said:


> Wow, this is exactly what I predicted!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2318#post-14367476
> 
> ...



Ok now you are making me more curious about whats inside my T2 standard. 

Is the photo in that link from inside the T2?

The bass sounds the same to me. The treble is more airy.


----------



## antdroid

MiniDSP Measurements. Take with spoonfuls of mortons iodized salt.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> That’s just the driver grille. Every IEM has a similar metal cover to protect the diaphragm.
> 
> It’s just not visible on a regular T2, because the blue gunk is blocking it.
> 
> The actual stainless nozzle mesh does not impact the sound. I run stainless nozzle meshes on my modded T2. The key is the blue filter BETWEEN the driver and stainless mesh down inside the nozzle.



thanks Slater! I'll try popping the mesh open and clean them


----------



## nxnje

antdroid said:


> Tin Audio T2 Pro. Comes out Monday for pre-order on Massdrop. Packaging is the same. Cable 3.5mm barrel is bigger. There are still vents inside and outside. The only noticeable difference is the ear canal screen is removed.





Slater said:


> Wow, this is exactly what I predicted!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2318#post-14367476
> 
> ...



Do you guys think the new T2 Pro will have a good and full sounding bass and sub bass?
I actually stopped thinkin about the T2s as they were bass light and i'm a bass maniac.


----------



## vladstef (Sep 15, 2018)

Slater said:


> That’s just the driver grille. Every IEM has a similar metal cover to protect the diaphragm.
> 
> It’s just not visible on a regular T2, because the blue gunk is blocking it.



I know, I wanted to say the same except I don't exactly know the internal configuration of T2 to the point where I could say that that cover is only for the small DD driver or for both (depends on where the big driver is firing at - probably only for the small one while the big one sends sound between this driver and casing). Doesn't really matter, what matters here is that my regular T2 never had this blue stuff inside. I did suspect that they haven't only changed the cable at some point but I couldn't prove it.

Also, I had every reason to think that the only thing that they did with Pro version is a slight change to vent holes. This could be done litherally by changing size or by using mesh/cloth/damper to block a bit of air. But going from graph a few post above, they appear to have changed the amount of air in the front of drivers because they did not change bass at all meaning vents were untouched.


----------



## FastAndClean

nxnje said:


> Do you guys think the new T2 Pro will have a good and full sounding bass and sub bass?


NO, it has more treble


----------



## chinmie

antdroid said:


> MiniDSP Measurements. Take with spoonfuls of mortons iodized salt.



hmmm...from slater's post he said the removal of the blue gunk resulted in increase of bass  but your graph shows that the treble area is the one affected and that the bass is left more or less untouched.. so i assume that the blue stuff is not the only tweak


----------



## antdroid (Sep 15, 2018)

I dont see any blue gunk under my mesh though. I didnt open it but i can see right down it with light. I'll see if I can take something with a macro lens.

EDIT: ok macro photos cant see behind screen. 

I can definitely see right through to the inner vent at the right angle with my naked eye though.


----------



## vladstef

antdroid said:


> I dont see any blue gunk under my mesh though. I didnt open it but i can see right down it with light. I'll see if I can take something with a macro lens.
> 
> EDIT: ok macro photos cant see behind screen.
> 
> I can definitely see right through to the inner vent at the right angle with my naked eye though.



There is nothing between mesh and driver cover in recent T2 units, you already have a version with slightly boosted bass compared to people who ordered it when it came out.


----------



## antdroid

vladstef said:


> There is nothing between mesh and driver cover in recent T2 units, you already have a version with slightly boosted bass compared to people who ordered it when it came out.



K thanks for confirming. I thought I was going crazy. I got the T2 about 5 months ago.


----------



## loomisjohnson

ShakyJake said:


> How does the v80 compare to your c681?
> 
> I have the latter, and I am waiting for my v80 to arrive from the latest Ali sale.


if i had to pick one it would be the 631--it's a more seamless presentation and you're more conscious of listening to an organic whole rather than to different parts of the spectrum


----------



## snip3r77

nxnje said:


> So i think there are many pieces that are actually faulty.
> 
> AK Audio answered me and processed full refund for the order without asking for return.
> I have to say their customer service is way appreciated, very good store and I advice supporting them.
> ...



But headfi bans them. I think it’s stupid


----------



## Danfish98

nxnje said:


> I'm seriously sad for my bad experience with the v80s..
> 
> Anyway, i'm curious to know a little thing.
> How would you compare ZSA vs TRN v80?
> ...


I don't like my v80 either but I love the ZSA. I've done no critical listening with the v80 but to my ears the ZSA just does everything better. The bass is especially impressive with a nice sub bass slam for heavy rock but no mid bass bleed into the mids at all.


----------



## Dexter22

how much time should I play the tin audio t2 to sound good? its very aggressive out of the box, almost not listenable beyond 15 minutes. Too peaky at 3khz or so..  I previously had sound change on few iems with burn in. How much of it is needed for t2?


----------



## crabdog

Make sure you're getting a proper seal and try some different tips. Also give your brain some time to adjust, especially if you're coming from a warm or bassy IEM. Let it burn-in overnight and see how it goes.


----------



## DikZak

danimoca said:


> *Tin Audio T1's*. I've had them for a bit now and they're almost exactly what you describe.




Ordered the T1's. Now the waiting game begins


----------



## nxnje

snip3r77 said:


> But headfi bans them. I think it’s stupid



As far as i know AK Audio is not banned as store, i think the banned stores are others like gnagnaeasyaudio & so on.



Danfish98 said:


> I don't like my v80 either but I love the ZSA. I've done no critical listening with the v80 but to my ears the ZSA just does everything better. The bass is especially impressive with a nice sub bass slam for heavy rock but no mid bass bleed into the mids at all.



Many people speaks well about the zsa, but actually everyone says trn v80 bass region is more energic.
With the money of the trn v80 i can buy ed16 + zsa.. maybe that could be a good trade-off?


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> There is nothing between mesh and driver cover in recent T2 units, you already have a version with slightly boosted bass compared to people who ordered it when it came out.



Wow, very interesting.

I have (3) sets of T2 in total. It sounds like I need to remove the nozzle mesh on my other 2 and see if the blue stuff is inside either one or not.


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> Wow, very interesting.
> 
> I have (3) sets of T2 in total. It sounds like I need to remove the nozzle mesh on my other 2 and see if the blue stuff is inside either one or not.



I don't think that you need to. Mesh is semi transaprent, you should be able to see by moving it slightly.


----------



## stvita

I just pulled the trigger and bought my first "serious" pair of IEMs. After hours of research I decided to get the TFZ Exclusive 3. It looks like one of the best for 50 euros.


----------



## crabdog

stvita said:


> I just pulled the trigger and bought my first "serious" pair of IEMs. After hours of research I decided to get the TFZ Exclusive 3. It looks like one of the best for 50 euros.


Let us know how you like it once it's in your ears. And welcome to the rabbit hole.


----------



## Slater

stvita said:


> I just pulled the trigger and bought my first "serious" pair of IEMs. After hours of research I decided to get the TFZ Exclusive 3. It looks like one of the best for 50 euros.



Welcome to the club! It may be your 1st, but I’m sure it won’t be your last haha

In any case, enjoy!


----------



## mbwilson111

stvita said:


> I just pulled the trigger and bought my first "serious" pair of IEMs. After hours of research I decided to get the TFZ Exclusive 3. It looks like one of the best for 50 euros.



It does.  It is the TFZ model that I have had my eye on.  Although I was considering the Queen for awhile.  I crossed that one off my wish list when I got myToneking Nine Tail.  But I still have no TFZ...


----------



## phthora

mbwilson111 said:


> It does.  It is the TFZ model that I have had my eye on.  Although I was considering the Queen for awhile.  I crossed that one off my wish list when I got myToneking Nine Tail.  But I still have no TFZ...



You made the right call, IMO. I'd certainly take the 9T over the Queen. Check out the King Pro, though. That IEM has become one of my all-time faves.


----------



## mbwilson111

phthora said:


> You made the right call, IMO. I'd certainly take the 9T over the Queen. Check out the King Pro, though. That IEM has become one of my all-time faves.



I am sure the King Pro is excellent but it is three times the cost of the Exclusive 3.  If I do ever get one (maybe a sale at some point) I know I would be happy with it.


----------



## Nabillion_786

phthora said:


> You made the right call, IMO. I'd certainly take the 9T over the Queen. Check out the King Pro, though. That IEM has become one of my all-time faves.


After eq'ing to solve that metallic sound you disliked what else did you dislike about them?


----------



## phthora

Nabillion_786 said:


> After eq'ing to solve that metallic sound you disliked what else did you dislike about them?



Not much of anything, really. I'm struggling to find just the right tip, but I've got new options coming in the mail. Not a deal-breaker, obviously. Really enjoying the lower half of the FR so far. I still need more time with them though.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 16, 2018)

phthora said:


> Not much of anything, really. I'm struggling to find just the right tip, but I've got new options coming in the mail. Not a deal-breaker, obviously. Really enjoying the lower half of the FR so far. I still need more time with them though.


I agree that the lower half of the fr is really good. I'm especially loving male vocals which I didn't feel for in the it01s. I am also trying out other methods to extract more quality from these, so if you find any ways to improve the sound I would love to hear from you.

Also, I must of had a messed pair of the 9ts a while back and did not really gel with them back then but do you think the 9ts are definitely better though? Because if they are I don't want to miss out and may either get them again or maybe look into the dmgs for a good fun signature. I will keep the queen's though as they respond to eq really well and like their sound.


----------



## hakuzen

received tin audio t2 from nicehck a few days ago.
i can see the dynamic driver (its holes) through the nozzle mesh clearly, at sunlight. no blue wax under the meshes.


----------



## antdroid (Sep 16, 2018)

Posted my initial impressions and measurements of T2 Pro here: http://www.antdroid.net/2018/09/tin-audio-t2-pro-exclusive-first-look.html

FYI - This is what Tin Hi-Fi has mentioned about T2 Pro on Twitter:


T2 PRO adopts the newly developed composite unit of TINHIFI. Emphasize high quality bass. More delicate neutral, better treble.
Better Treble. CHECK.  Bass. Not for me. But, see Slater's comments


Re-customize the higher quality 3.5MM true plug, only for transmitting more pure signals.
Check


superb work, and high quality texture.
Check though I'm not sure exactly what this means. The additional air and detail is there in the sound. The build quality is the same, except better cable.


one step in place 5N8 core manual fever grade oxygen-free copper silver plated wire.
Better cable. Check.


gift-level packaging, (high-quality accessories)
Same as previous packaging. Very nice though!


----------



## stvita

Slater said:


> Welcome to the club! It may be your 1st, but I’m sure it won’t be your last haha
> 
> In any case, enjoy!


Don't think it's going to be my last indeed. I learned a lot about IEMs and sound quality in general when doing research on this.
For example: I never knew what sound stage was until now!


----------



## randomnin

stvita said:


> Don't think it's going to be my last indeed. I learned a lot about IEMs and sound quality in general when doing research on this.
> For example: I never knew what sound stage was until now!


According to rtings.com, soundstage doesn't very much exist for closed IEMs, only imaging. So, in terms of IEMs, I'm still extremely confused as to what soundstage is.


----------



## phthora

Nabillion_786 said:


> I agree that the lower half of the fr is really good. I'm especially loving male vocals which I didn't feel for in the it01s. I am also trying out other methods to extract more quality from these, so if you find any ways to improve the sound I would love to hear from you.
> 
> Also, I must of had a messed pair of the 9ts a while back and did not really gel with them back then but do you think the 9ts are definitely better though? Because if they are I don't want to miss out and may either get them again or maybe look into the dmgs for a good fun signature. I will keep the queen's though as they respond to eq really well and like their sound.



I'm still working on EQ'ing the Queen, but I feel like I'm pretty close to what I want. Snare and cymbals still sound unnaturally snappy and metallic, but it's much improved. I've been using "Vicarious" by Tool to gauge this.

Better is always hard to define. I like the 9T more and they will no doubt spend more time in my ears, but the Queen is better from a technical standpoint. The Queen has a crisper, faster, more detailed sound, even after EQ, than the 9T. The Queen also has more impact and slam, better bass extension, better soundstage, and better imaging.

However, even after EQ'ing the Queen to my liking, the 9T has a richer, thicker sound that I find very appealing. If you didn't like them when you heard them, that's probably not going to change unless you were using some weird filter combo. The 9T is all about lush tuning. At its best, the 9T is has an inviting, relaxed, round, full sound that reminds me of the stereotypical tube sound. At its worst, the earphone is slow, blurred, boomy, and rolled-off at both ends. This is with running the most bass-linear filter and the middle filter for treble presence.


----------



## nxnje

randomnin said:


> According to rtings.com, soundstage doesn't very much exist for closed IEMs, only imaging. So, in terms of IEMs, I'm still extremely confused as to what soundstage is.



Let's clarify
For what i know, soundstage is the brain/human perception of imaging.
Then, again based on my very little experience, imaging should be the capability of the earphones to place instruments and voices where they should be, like if they were around you or in front of you and so on..
The soundstage is the impression you have when the imaging is good, so you can perceive like if you're in a room when you are listening to instruments thar sound around you.
So the difference is that imaging is the technical capability of positioning and placing the instruments in the space when they're supposed or intended to be by the technician or musicist, the soundstage is the perception that you have when the earphone got a good imaging.

I can be wrong so if someone knows it better, let' explain.

Many times anyway the two words are used with the same meaning as far as i know.

In any case, i advise you to take a look to the Head-fi glossary which collects many words from this world and can help you distinguish the various words that sound different but maybe mean the same thing.


----------



## Riz99

@phthora any impressions on the t2 and the v80s you got recently


----------



## phthora

nxnje said:


> Let's clarify
> For what i know, soundstage is the brain/human perception of imaging.
> Then, again based on my very little experience, imaging should be the capability of the earphones to place instruments and voices where they should be, like if they were around you or in front of you and so on..
> The soundstage is the impression you have when the imaging is good, so you can perceive like if you're in a room when you are listening to instruments thar sound around you.
> ...



Soundstage is generally understood as the imaginary field which the music occupies, having height, width, and depth. Imaging is the accuracy of the placements of instruments within that imaginary field. Separation is how cleanly those individual instruments and their positions are aurally conveyed.

Saying IEMs have no soundstage is nonsensical in a literal sense, but I think suggests that the width of soundstage is as narrow as one's ears.


----------



## nxnje

phthora said:


> Soundstage is generally understood as the imaginary field which the music occupies, having height, width, and depth. Imaging is the accuracy of the placements of instruments within that imaginary field. Separation is how cleanly those individual instruments and their positions are aurally conveyed.
> 
> Saying IEMs have no soundstage is nonsensical in a literal sense, but I think suggests that the width of soundstage is as narrow as one's ears.



These were the things i wanted to explain but i'm not actually good in explaining things.
You actually wrote an awesome and short answer that clarified even my doubts on how to explain that to people or friends.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## phthora

Riz99 said:


> @phthora any impressions on the t2 and the v80s you got recently



I am still struggling with the fit on the T2s. Their shallow, straight-in insertion style always gives me issues. I also replaced the cable immediately as the stock one cut-out frequently. But here are some initial impressions while I wait for my Symbios to arrive.

The T2 are incredible for $50. Detailed, clean, absolutely no faults in any area of the spectrum. Bass is lighter than some would like, but that is more of a choice in tuning than a detriment. I think it's just about perfect, maybe even north of true neutral. They have the highest performance to price ratio in anything I've heard. I would love an easier fit and a better stock cable, but I cannot complain about the sound at all. I may even buy a second one to try and de-blue as Slater has suggested doing.

The V80 has wonderful, full bass, but not as much impact, extension, or detail as you would hear spending a bit more. It's 'consumer' bass, but done very well for the price. I think the Geek Wold GK3 edges it out in that department, but that one also sounds pretty awful everywhere else in the spectrum. The V80 has nicely detailed mids with just a touch of recession. Treble is a bit zingy or buzzy, making the overall sound a U. I've been dealing with a lot of weird treble in the last few days, but the V80 doesn't offend as much as more expensive IEMs (like the TFZ Queen). For $25 or so, the V80 is an excellent value and absolutely worth the extra few bucks over the GK3, which has some serious problems in sound. As of yet, I haven't even opted to EQ the treble of the V80. Just doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## Slater (Sep 16, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> received tin audio t2 from nicehck a few days ago.
> i can see the dynamic driver (its holes) through the nozzle mesh clearly, at sunlight. no blue wax under the meshes.



Yeah, that is quite the mystery.

Out of my 3 pairs, only 1 had the blue stuff. I can see the dynamic driver (its holes) through the nozzle mesh clearly on my other 2 pairs.

So odd! I would think perhaps the 1 with the blue gunk was the original version, but all 3 of mine have the new clear cable.

What a mystery! I guess in hindsight, I should have left my pair with the blue gunk alone and not modded it (as I had 2 other pairs with the blue stuff already removed). Apparently, it could have been a super rare collectors item haha 

Oh well, companies change things all of the time. The T2 sounds much better without the blue gunk than with it, so I'm glad to see Tin Audio eventually stopped using it.

That does make me wonder what is different about the T2 Pro. Assuming it is the same double dynamic driver (which it may not be), the difference must be in the crossover and/or the vents (front and/or rear). I am perfectly happy with the T2, and I own 3 of them, so I don't really plan on getting the T2 Pro unless there's some compelling reason to. I am interested in seeing what they do for the T3 though.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 16, 2018)

phthora said:


> I'm still working on EQ'ing the Queen, but I feel like I'm pretty close to what I want. Snare and cymbals still sound unnaturally snappy and metallic, but it's much improved. I've been using "Vicarious" by Tool to gauge this.
> 
> Better is always hard to define. I like the 9T more and they will no doubt spend more time in my ears, but the Queen is better from a technical standpoint. The Queen has a crisper, faster, more detailed sound, even after EQ, than the 9T. The Queen also has more impact and slam, better bass extension, better soundstage, and better imaging.
> 
> However, even after EQ'ing the Queen to my liking, the 9T has a richer, thicker sound that I find very appealing. If you didn't like them when you heard them, that's probably not going to change unless you were using some weird filter combo. The 9T is all about lush tuning. At its best, the 9T is has an inviting, relaxed, round, full sound that reminds me of the stereotypical tube sound. At its worst, the earphone is slow, blurred, boomy, and rolled-off at both ends. This is with running the most bass-linear filter and the middle filter for treble presence.





phthora said:


> You made the right call, IMO. I'd certainly take the 9T over the Queen. Check out the King Pro, though. That IEM has become one of my all-time faves.


I have also taken an Interest in the king pros for a while now which apparently sound similar to the it01s. My only problem i had with the it01s before were the mids sounding a bit thin and slightly recessed even after tip rolling. Do the king pros change anything in the mids here? Any iems I buy, I always wish for a full bodied sound or I just can't adjust.

I can appreciate different sound signatures and didn't like the 9ts because Im certain I had a messed up pair.


----------



## Otto Motor

phthora said:


> Soundstage is generally understood as the imaginary field which the music occupies, having height, width, and depth. Imaging is the accuracy of the placements of instruments within that imaginary field. Separation is how cleanly those individual instruments and their positions are aurally conveyed.
> 
> Saying IEMs have no soundstage is nonsensical in a literal sense, but I think suggests that the width of soundstage is as narrow as one's ears.



_soundstaging, soundstage presentation_ The accuracy with which a reproducing system conveys audible information about the size, shape, and acoustical characteristics of the original recording space and the placement of the performers within it.
Read more at https://www.stereophile.com/content/sounds-audio-glossary-glossary-r-s#i6Z2ADpJAYseoKtY.99


*Soundstage *- The area between two speakers that appears to the listener to be occupied by sonic images. Like a real stage, a soundstage should have width, depth, and height.
source: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/describing-sound-a-glossary.220770/


----------



## vladstef

antdroid said:


> MiniDSP Measurements. Take with spoonfuls of mortons iodized salt.





Slater said:


> Yeah, that is quite the mystery.
> 
> Out of my 3 pairs, only 1 had the blue stuff. I can see the dynamic driver (its holes) through the nozzle mesh clearly on my other 2 pairs.
> 
> ...



I've suspected this to be the case for some times now - T2 had quite a change in its tuning early on and most people have the revised version. However, the part where you mention that all 3 pairs of yours have the newer clearer cable is where things get confusing (the most logical thing would be that they had a unit of T2 laying somewhere only to be paired up with newer cable later in production cycle, probably by mistake). 

Here is also a very good evidence of all of this. Yes, comparing graphs from different meassuring systems is never ideal but, most of the times, bass response is very close as it isn't that sensitive to variables. As you can see, AudioBudget's version has very different bass response compared to @antdroid 's graph (I would include my measurements but I have no access to T2 at the moment - mine is much closer to @antdroid 's graph which is only logical).

Finally, I am 100% certain that the T2 Pro has no changes to vents because bass has exactly the same character as regular T2 (revised version). Treble changes could potentially be crossover differences but a different small driver is also a very real possibility.


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> I've suspected this to be the case for some times now - T2 had quite a change in its tuning early on and most people have the revised version. However, the part where you mention that all 3 pairs of yours have the newer clearer cable is where things get confusing (the most logical thing would be that they had a unit of T2 laying somewhere only to be paired up with newer cable later in production cycle, probably by mistake).
> 
> Here is also a very good evidence of all of this. Yes, comparing graphs from different meassuring systems is never ideal but, most of the times, bass response is very close as it isn't that sensitive to variables. As you can see, AudioBudget's version has very different bass response compared to @antdroid 's graph (I would include my measurements but I have no access to T2 at the moment - mine is much closer to @antdroid 's graph which is only logical).
> 
> Finally, I am 100% certain that the T2 Pro has no changes to vents because bass has exactly the same character as regular T2 (revised version). Treble changes could potentially be crossover differences but a different small driver is also a very real possibility.



Wow, you should be a police detective! Everything you said makes perfect sense.

I do feel my 1st T2's bottom end frequencies sounded like how that audiobudget graph looks. That has to be caused by the blue junk, because removing the blue gunk in the nozzle significantly improved the low end and nothing more.

At the time I did my blue wax mod, it was the only pair of T2 I owned. It wasn't until after I did that mod that I ordered additional 2 pairs. I didn't even take them out of the box to even look and see if the newest pairs I received even had the blue stuff! I just assumed all of the T2s had it.

Very interesting indeed!

In any event, according to the FR the T2 Pro is identical to the T2 except for adding MORE treble. Why they did this is beyond me, since the treble was never the complaint but rather the lack of low end. And since the treble on the normal T2 is too much for some people, I can only imagine that the T2 Pro might have even more unhappy owners. I sure hope the Massdrop buyers realize what they're going to be buying...


----------



## SSandDigital

Can you suggest a ChiFi IEM that sounds like HD58x?
Tired of these ChiFi IEM with too much treble, not enough mids.


----------



## paulindss

danimoca said:


> Then you're in the same position as I. Trying to find something better than those freakin Hifiman's lol



Very, Very hard on the 50$ mark, these are real gems and should be more popular untill now.


----------



## paulindss

The problem turned out to be a bless.

I sold memt x5 and akg that came with my s8. And together with the refund of as10 + z5000 of hotfi. I ordered a BGVP DMG.

Will be my first +100$ earphone, and i am very happy.

I am trying to sell my revonext and v80, and kz ed16, to grab another 100$, but leaning to the neutral side. Probably the audboz p4(that i was getting, until i found a discount on BGVP), or tehnz p4, wich is a rebrand of the same earphone.

So i will be covered with 2 iems instead of lots of cheaper ones. More quality and less quantity. 

 

Also, tin hi fi said is going to send the tin audio t2 pro for me, as i did a portuguese YouTube review of them and they liked. I was expecting more bass tough. People won't be excited to these new t2 pros i think.


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> Wow, you should be a police detective! Everything you said makes perfect sense.
> 
> I do feel my 1st T2's bottom end frequencies sounded like how that audiobudget graph looks. That has to be caused by the blue junk, because removing the blue gunk in the nozzle significantly improved the low end and nothing more.
> 
> ...



Haha, thanks! No detective work for me though, if only people were as easy to decipher as objects.

T2 Pro actually has a flatter (more even) treble response even if slightly elevated compared to T2. While I'll agree that T2 needed no boost in this area, T2 Pro might introduce a better quality of treble. Now, they only needed to add a light damper. I would be very interested in these as an easy modding project, but, T3 is about to happen so I'll wait. Shame though, they literally only needed 1 or 2 layers of tea bag on the end of the nozzle (speculation on my part, but I can easily see this mod becoming a standard if many people do end up getting T2 PRO).


----------



## paulindss (Sep 16, 2018)

All this talk about tin audios

Took my t2s out and put the black mesh filter that came with my hifimans. I think the sound became warmer. And less airy. Iiked, they will stay because if i take it off, i will lose the filter. And only one pair lasts

Seems like, less high treble, resulting in more congested stage. Untouched mids, and more bass oomph. Small big differences.

People could try different filters on the nozzle. And see fom themselves the result, instead of ruining the iem by taping the vents.


I will love if people try to put some filter. Anything with low density enough should work. I call you @Slater, and mr measurement rig @antdroid.

Listening to rolling stones right now. Absolutely lovely


----------



## antdroid

Slater said:


> In any event, according to the FR the T2 Pro is identical to the T2 except for adding MORE treble. Why they did this is beyond me, since the treble was never the complaint but rather the lack of low end. And since the treble on the normal T2 is too much for some people, I can only imagine that the T2 Pro might have even more unhappy owners. I sure hope the Massdrop buyers realize what they're going to be buying...





vladstef said:


> T2 Pro actually has a flatter (more even) treble response even if slightly elevated compared to T2. While I'll agree that T2 needed no boost in this area, T2 Pro might introduce a better quality of treble. Now, they only needed to add a light damper. I would be very interested in these as an easy modding project, but, T3 is about to happen so I'll wait. Shame though, they literally only needed 1 or 2 layers of tea bag on the end of the nozzle (speculation on my part, but I can easily see this mod becoming a standard if many people do end up getting T2 PRO).



Great unraveling of history there vladstef! 

The T2 Pro treble/upper end is way better in my opinion than the original. The early roll-off of treble on the original wasnt horrible but its very noticeably different sounding on the Pro. 

added this recently to my blog post i posted prior:

As I stated before, many songs sound like there's more detail and more "air." A good example is Real Estate's Past Lives. The beginning has a little drum/cymbal loop that sounds a little grainy and missing liveliness with original. With the Pro, the cymbals crash with energy and the vocals following sound more alive than before. It's subtle, but convincing enough for me. It takes a lot of the rock and folk music I enjoy and makes them more natural and open sounding. I am digging the improvements, as subtle as they may be.


----------



## randomnin

phthora said:


> Soundstage is generally understood as the imaginary field which the music occupies, having height, width, and depth. Imaging is the accuracy of the placements of instruments within that imaginary field. Separation is how cleanly those individual instruments and their positions are aurally conveyed.
> 
> Saying IEMs have no soundstage is nonsensical in a literal sense, but I think suggests that the width of soundstage is as narrow as one's ears.


Saying that IEMs have no soundstage is equivalent to discussing soundstage differences between IEMs and writing about it in reviews. Literally nonsensical.


----------



## superuser1

Any more info on a certain BA + Planar from a chi-fi brand. I reckon they are banned here?


----------



## audionab

superuser1 said:


> Any more info on a certain BA + Planar from a chi-fi brand. I reckon they are banned here?


*BEEP* M100


----------



## nxnje

paulindss said:


> The problem turned out to be a bless.
> 
> I sold memt x5 and akg that came with my s8. And together with the refund of as10 + z5000 of hotfi. I ordered a BGVP DMG.
> 
> ...


Heya brother, sorry for disturbing you with a quote but i actually own MEMT x5 and TRN v80 (defective as i've already described my unlucky experience with them).

I was wondering if not buying again a v80 and buying ED16+ZSA would be a good option. 2 iems at the price of one.

How would you compare ED16 and v80?
And even if memt x5 are just a lower end product than these two, how does it sound compared to the ed16?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## handwander

should I buy the nicehck ep35


----------



## crabdog

paulindss said:


> All this talk about tin audios
> 
> Took my t2s out and put the black mesh filter that came with my hifimans. I think the sound became warmer. And less airy. Iiked, they will stay because if i take it off, i will lose the filter. And only one pair lasts
> 
> ...


You generally get the same effects with every IEM and headphone to varying degrees of course.


----------



## paulindss

nxnje said:


> Heya brother, sorry for disturbing you with a quote but i actually own MEMT x5 and TRN v80 (defective as i've already described my unlucky experience with them).
> 
> I was wondering if not buying again a v80 and buying ED16+ZSA would be a good option. 2 iems at the price of one.
> 
> ...



Hey brother. My ed16 is on the box, untouched, so i can resell them easily. So i can't help you on this one.

But ed16 is a reshell of ZSR. My zsr sounded less technical than v80, but with a less tiring treble i think. The v80 are thicker, the zsr was thinner. Zsr has More soundstage as well. Bass, mids, all sound better on v80. The overall presentation is fuller and better resolving. Faster. Very articulate, you will notice the difference in busy tracks. The v80 is more authoritative, without loosing the timing. With thicker mids.
Ed16 probably is a small downgrade.


----------



## chinmie

anybody ever tried one of these? i wonder how it feels in the ears


----------



## vladstef

chinmie said:


> anybody ever tried one of these? i wonder how it feels in the ears



Probably feels like an infection


----------



## paulindss

chinmie said:


> anybody ever tried one of these? i wonder how it feels in the ears



Fells like dirty as screw as soon as you start using it


----------



## danimoca

vladstef said:


> Probably feels like an infection



It sure does look like one.


----------



## chinmie

vladstef said:


> Probably feels like an infection





paulindss said:


> Fells like dirty as screw as soon as you start using it



or it will make your ears cleaner when you pull it out


----------



## audionab

chinmie said:


> anybody ever tried one of these? i wonder how it feels in the ears


ear wax remover lol


----------



## HungryPanda

handwander said:


> should I buy the nicehck ep35


You seem to have answered your own question


----------



## Slater (Sep 17, 2018)

vladstef said:


> Probably feels like an infection





paulindss said:


> Fells like dirty as screw as soon as you start using it





chinmie said:


> or it will make your ears cleaner when you pull it out



Despite this being a terrible idea, it is quite interesting to me how and why they came up with these. I can’t help it, it’s just the inventor and manufacturer in me that is interested in these things (whether products like this totally fail or not).

From a manufacturing standpoint, it appears that they sprinkle the little fibers (likely polyester velour fibers) onto the silicone surface when it is still ‘wet’ and not fully cured yet.

The odd thing is that silicone really doesn’t work well at all for having things stick to it. That’s why silicone is used for bakeware, kitchen utensils, and all sorts of other coatings and products.

So I would say these fibers have an extremely poor adhesion to the surface of the silicone tips. That means, all of those fibers will rub off quite easily. In your ear. Every time you insert and remove them. Not to mention all of the ear funk that will get all over them after just 1-2 uses (dirt, cerumen, skin cells, etc). Gross! And you can’t wipe them off or clean them like normal silicone tips, because that would cause even more fibers to detach.

So the question remains, why on earth did whomever make these? Who knows. Maybe they were just trying something different, like Superlux silicone earpads or the ribbed eartips that’s **** came up with (which also failed). I think they were hoping to try and come up with an eartip that would give an open airy sound like a velour earpad. Or maybe it was just a cheap money grab. Or maybe they were trying to find a use for all of the waste fibers that fall on the floor of the velour earpad factory (like companies do with many snack foods and candy products). Who knows.


----------



## crabdog

The TSMR 7-Star is the wonderful result of one mans dedication and passion. Enjoy.
https://primeaudio.org/tsmr-7-star-review/


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> The TSMR 7-Star is the wonderful result of one mans dedication and passion. Enjoy.
> https://primeaudio.org/tsmr-7-star-review/


Great review. I mostly agree with you on all points. The build quality is a real surprise. 
Where did you get that FR Graph from?


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> Great review. I mostly agree with you on all points. The build quality is a real surprise.
> Where did you get that FR Graph from?


I made it. And killed a foam eartip in the process!


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> I made it. And killed a foam eartip in the process!


Hahaha ... Excellent! With that review, more people should be inclined to try it now. Definitely worth it.


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> Hahaha ... Excellent! With that review, more people should be inclined to try it now. Definitely worth it.


Nice. Which cable is that?


----------



## antdroid

Interesting. I'm wondering if the screen missing on my T2 Pro was intended or not. I see that the stock photo of the pro on massdrop has a screen attached. Also looking at youtube, the Techmanzz review has a screen as well.

That said, impressions of the two other reviews I've read seem to match mine.


----------



## Slater

antdroid said:


> Interesting. I'm wondering if the screen missing on my T2 Pro was intended or not. I see that the stock photo of the pro on massdrop has a screen attached. Also looking at youtube, the Techmanzz review has a screen as well.
> 
> That said, impressions of the two other reviews I've read seem to match mine.



I really so think it was a simple oversight; missed in QC.

That type of stainless mesh is very transparent and does not affect the sound (maybe 0.0001%). There is no reason to leave it off, unless the intent was to show in photos that the nozzle was clear of any dampening materials (blue wax, acoustic foam, etc).


----------



## antdroid

T2 Pro with and without tape on the inner vent:


----------



## Slater

antdroid said:


> T2 Pro with and without tape on the inner vent:



Holy bass cannon Batman

Haha

I was thinking of just covering half of the vent on mine. Or covering it but poking a hole in the tape. It should put the sub bass somewhere in between those 2 graphs.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> Holy bass cannon Batman
> 
> Haha
> 
> I was thinking of just covering half of the vent on mine. Or covering it but poking a hole in the tape. It should put the sub bass somewhere in between those 2 graphs.



Thats what i was thinking, it would be awesome if he could give us this graph. The hole should increase the bass but not ruin the openess of the sound.


----------



## SilverLodestar

I know this is fairly old news in the chi-fi world, but I just got my BQEYZ KC2 in the mail, and I'm absolutely loving them so far. They fixed everything I didn't like in the K2 (too much mid-bass), and instead, feel a lot more linear as a result. It's really nice to have that excellent separation, layering, resolution, midrange, and texture without a mid-bass hump to lessen the enjoyment. BQEYZ really knows how to tune an IEM; I might have to get their new model (BQ3, right?) seeing how amazing their track record is. I feel like BQEYZ should be hyped more than companies like TRN and KZ; just their better track record and QC alone make them a great competitor to all the other budget offerings we have now.


----------



## HungryPanda

The BQEYZ BQ3 is my current go to iem, sounds great


----------



## SilverLodestar

HungryPanda said:


> The BQEYZ BQ3 is my current go to iem, sounds great


Do you have the KC2 to compare them with?


----------



## Slater

SilverLodestar said:


> I know this is fairly old news in the chi-fi world, but I just got my BQEYZ KC2 in the mail, and I'm absolutely loving them so far. They fixed everything I didn't like in the K2 (too much mid-bass), and instead, feel a lot more linear as a result. It's really nice to have that excellent separation, layering, resolution, midrange, and texture without a mid-bass hump to lessen the enjoyment. BQEYZ really knows how to tune an IEM; I might have to get their new model (BQ3, right?) seeing how amazing their track record is. I feel like BQEYZ should be hyped more than companies like TRN and KZ; just their better track record and QC alone make them a great competitor to all the other budget offerings we have now.





HungryPanda said:


> The BQEYZ BQ3 is my current go to iem, sounds great



You guys are killing me!

I already have the K2. Now I have to think about how the K2C and BQ3 is even better


----------



## HungryPanda (Sep 17, 2018)

@ SilverLodestar No I do not wish I did


----------



## SilverLodestar

Slater said:


> You guys are killing me!
> 
> I already have the K2. Now I have to think about how the K2C and BQ3 is even better


You’ll never know if they’re truly better unless you buy them


----------



## SilverLodestar

HungryPanda said:


> @ SilverLodestar No I do not wish I did


It’s kinda funny how everyone has one or more models, but nobody has all 3.


----------



## Slater (Sep 17, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> You’ll never know if they’re truly better unless you buy them



I know, but I am saving for a sure-fire awesome $100 IEM for my next purchase during 11.11 (probably BGVP DMG). So I'd rather not be a guinea pig on 2x$50 IEMs.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 20, 2018)

While you guys been on the Tinaudio T2 topic, I've been listening for over 3 weeks now (over 100 hours) to the *QCY QM05*. These budget IEM's are incredible! To say they cost only a mere 10 US dollars (68 RMB) in China and sound astonishing?...Is too short of a compliment!

After coming out of the Magaosi MGS-401, checkout how I base these on just sheer sound alone!
They really adapt well to "hi-res" players. 

QCY QM05
High definition dynamic drivers
PSR: 9.7
SS: Crystal clear with awesome resolution, imaging and 3D-like soundstage and solid bass!
BQ: 8
OP: 7
OV: 10

COMMENTS:
Outstanding resolution, imaging and 3D-like soundstage makes these almost flawless for the money! They sound much more professional for the asking price, plus they're comfortable to wear!

PSR = PRO SOUND RATING
SS = SOUND SIGNATURE
BQ = BUILD QUALITY
OP = OVERALL PACKAGE
OV = OVERALL VALUE

Link...
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...sXOnw&id=569306052885&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail

Here are some PIC's...


 

 



The QCY QM05 are truly a bargain!

Checkout the rest of my list...
https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/

-Clear


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> While you guys been on the Tinaudio T2 topic, I've been listening for over 3 weeks now (over 100 hours) to the *QCY QM05*. These budget IEM's are incredible! To say they cost only a me're 10 US dollars and sound astonishing?...Is too short of a compliment!
> 
> After coming out of the Magaosi MGS-401, checkout how I base these on just sheer sound alone!
> They really adapt well to "hi-res" players.
> ...



They certainly look nice. Good find!


----------



## durwood

HungryPanda said:


> The BQEYZ BQ3 is my current go to iem, sounds great





SilverLodestar said:


> It’s kinda funny how everyone has one or more models, but nobody has all 3.



I would just like to know what tip people are using to keep them in your ears. The large stock tips are good for when not really moving around, but if I want to walk with them nothing I have lets them stay put. 
Also, after using the K2C for a solid couple of days now, I tried to use my QT2 and realized how bloated the bass is on those. The K2C sits between the Tin Audio T2 ( / ) and QT2/V80 ( \ ). I also notice how overdone/boosted the treble is on the T2.

I was worried I made the wrong choice between K2 and K2C, but now I know I did not given people feeling too much midbass. I'm like Slater, I am curious on the BQ3, but also was looking at something in the $100+ range either DMG, B400, TFZ something, or Ibasso IT01.


----------



## 1clearhead

B9Scrambler said:


> They certainly look nice. Good find!


Thanks


----------



## handwander

HungryPanda said:


> You seem to have answered your own question


I said thinking emoji not decision made emoji!

Just want something small with a DD. Maybe this or try those M6 pros when they go on sale on AE.


----------



## Zerohour88

1clearhead said:


> While you guys been on the Tinaudio T2 topic, I've been listening for over 3 weeks now (over 100 hours) to the *QCY QM05*. These budget IEM's are incredible! To say they cost only a mere 10 US dollars and sound astonishing?...Is too short of a compliment!
> 
> After coming out of the Magaosi MGS-401, checkout how I base these on just sheer sound alone!
> They really adapt well to "hi-res" players.
> ...



shape reminds me a bit of the Vivo XE800


----------



## chinmie

1clearhead said:


> While you guys been on the Tinaudio T2 topic, I've been listening for over 3 weeks now (over 100 hours) to the *QCY QM05*. These budget IEM's are incredible! To say they cost only a mere 10 US dollars and sound astonishing?...Is too short of a compliment!
> 
> After coming out of the Magaosi MGS-401, checkout how I base these on just sheer sound alone!
> They really adapt well to "hi-res" players.
> ...



i have two QCY bluetooths, and i think they sound great for the price, big warm bass, but without clouding the mids and trebles


----------



## Castor82

Thoughts on the Magaosi K5s?


----------



## 1clearhead

Zerohour88 said:


> shape reminds me a bit of the Vivo XE800


Same here! It really has a bit of a similar shape.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 18, 2018)

chinmie said:


> i have two QCY bluetooths, and i think they sound great for the price, big warm bass, but without clouding the mids and trebles


I just checked out their website and they've been well established since 2009.
Good to know!!!

http://www.qcy.com/index.html

https://qcy100.aliexpress.com/store/1455660?spm=2114.12010609.nav-home.1.679742f2BN2Svq

About QCY

QCY keeps putting R&D and Innovative Design first to increase its core competitiveness since the establishment of the brand in 2009. Every single item is within independent intellectual property right.

With advanced technologies and devices, our professional R&D team has obtained CSR chipset, DSP/CVC digital noise isolation, TWS stereo wireless connection. Now we are able to independently develop and design dynamic unit, new diaphragm, unit structure and proceed other projects on immersive experience and measure.

The team covering Industrial Design, Tooling Development, Electric Tech, Soft Tech and Audio Tech supports our items with techniques overall.


Who would have known... Nice find!


-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 18, 2018)

Castor82 said:


> Thoughts on the Magaosi K5s?


Magaosi K5 are pretty good for a 5 BA armature per side set-up. You can run them so easy on any amplifier switched to low gain. But, I would personally go for the Magaosi MGS-401 for the better resolution, imaging, soundstage and cleaner bass they provide. They are just better tuned for today's hi-res units!

Here's a comparison from my list...

Magaosi MGS-401
4 High Definition BA Drive Units per side
PSR: 9.7
SS: Energetic and crystal clear with awesome resolution, imaging and 3D-like soundstage!
BQ: 9
OP: 9
OV: 10
COMMENTS: Awesome resolution and solid bass for a balanced armature set-up! They sound and look much more professional for the asking price!

Magaosi HiLisening K5
5 High Definition BA Drive Units per side
PSR: 9.7
SS: Bright, energetic, and vividly clear!
BQ: 9
OP: 9
OV: 10
COMMENTS: Rare overall BQ at such a low price! A "must have" for hi-end listeners!

PSR = PRO SOUND RATING
SS = SOUND SIGNATURE
BQ = BUILD QUALITY
OP = OVERALL PACKAGE
OV = OVERALL VALUE


Hope this helps...

-Clear


----------



## Castor82

Sure does, thanks heaps for your thoughts! 

One quick question I've struggled to get an answer to through the mysteries of Google - what is the size difference between them? One of the key reasons I was looking at the K5 was it felt quite flat in my ear and I want to be able to side-sleep in them. This felt ok for the K5s and I won't have an opportunity to try the MGS-401s. I was thinking Grado gr10es for the same reason. 

Really appreciate your time to respond!



1clearhead said:


> Magaosi K5 are pretty good for a 5 BA armature per side set-up. You can run them so easy on any amplifier switched to low gain. But, I would personally go for the Magaosi MGS-401 for the better resolution, imaging, soundstage and cleaner bass they provide. They are just better tuned for today's hi-res units!
> 
> Here's a comparison from my list...
> 
> ...


----------



## thekenta

Dexter22 said:


> how much time should I play the tin audio t2 to sound good? its very aggressive out of the box, almost not listenable beyond 15 minutes. Too peaky at 3khz or so..  I previously had sound change on few iems with burn in. How much of it is needed for t2?



And there I thought I was the only one who finds these incredibly fatiguing after everyone else is praising them to the moon.
Maybe our ears are just too sensitive.


----------



## tripside (Sep 18, 2018)

thekenta said:


> And there I thought I was the only one who finds these incredibly fatiguing after everyone else is praising them to the moon.
> Maybe our ears are just too sensitive.



Or young. Our ability to hear higher frequency sounds diminishes  with age. Gender plays a role too. And above all this  , some people are just sensitive to certain frequencies.

Edit - I must add it could be a fit issue as well.


----------



## Zlivan (Sep 18, 2018)

Don't forget the listening volume and preference/habit.

I can imagine someone used to hearing a lot of bass turning up the volume with T2. Of course, that will bring up the mids and highs too, which can be fatiguing, I guess.

It's all about finding the right signature for your own preference. Not everyone will like neutral or bright sound, and that's perfectly fine.


----------



## crabdog

thekenta said:


> And there I thought I was the only one who finds these incredibly fatiguing after everyone else is praising them to the moon.
> Maybe our ears are just too sensitive.





tripside said:


> Or young. Our ability to hear higher frequency sounds diminishes  with age. Gender plays a role too. And above all this  , some people are just sensitive to certain frequencies.
> 
> Edit - I must add it could be a fit issue as well.


I suspect that both of you are not getting a proper seal. Quite understandable if you're fairly new to IEMs or only have the included eartips on hand. Without a proper seal the bass is highly compromised and things tend to sound very thin/shrill.


----------



## Slater (Sep 18, 2018)

Castor82 said:


> Thoughts on the Magaosi K5s?



I love my K5, and was just using them last night. Amazing sound for the price. Make sure you get the upgraded cable, which is a work of art.

It’s super comfortable, and very well made (like pretty much all Magaosi products).

It is a sensitive IEM, with some users getting hissing on some sources (which I have never experienced). It also has pretty big sub bass roll off, so don’t expect boom boom Beats low end.

There’s a dedicated thread for it, with tons of information. So be sure to read that thread and ask any questions if you’re seriously thinking about buying it.

I don’t have the newer Magaosi multi-BAs, like the K3 or MGS-401. I know some folks feel those are better. So do your homework before deciding.


----------



## Slater (Sep 18, 2018)

tripside said:


> Or young. Our ability to hear higher frequency sounds diminishes  with age. Gender plays a role too. And above all this  , some people are just sensitive to certain frequencies.
> 
> Edit - I must add it could be a fit issue as well.



I have never really been fond of the T2 fit. Wearing them up, down, sides reversed, it doesn’t matter. They have always fit me very awkwardly (like a glove that’s too small or too big). And you’re exactly right - that does affect the sound and overall experience.

@crabdog nailed it when he said without a good fit the bass is killed, which causes everything else to be shrill. The seal is the key; and to get the best seal you need a good fit (which includes choosing the right tips, but also individual ear anatomy).

I personally won’t be considering the T3 if it’s the same exact shell design as the T2.


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> I have never really been fond of the T2 fit. Wearing them up, down, sides reversed, it doesn’t matter. They just fit OK, and you’re exactly right that does affect the sound and overall experience. Crabdog nailed it when he said without a good fit the bass is killed, which causes everything else to be shrill. The seal is the key; and to get the best seal you need a good fit (which includes choosing the right tips).
> 
> I personally won’t be coming akdering the T3 if it’s the same exact shell design as the T2.


Oh ye of little faith


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> Oh ye of little faith



Hey, I own 3 pairs! So I automatically have 3xs more faith than people that only own 1 pair LOL


----------



## tripside (Sep 18, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I suspect that both of you are not getting a proper seal. Quite understandable if you're fairly new to IEMs or only have the included eartips on hand. Without a proper seal the bass is highly compromised and things tend to sound very thin/shrill.



I concur. Which is why I mentioned it could be a fit issue as well. When I first tried the Ed16, I found it very thin sounding. I just wasn’t getting a proper seal with stock tips. Switched to Spinfit tips , and it changed the sound altogether.

edit - fixed typos etc.


----------



## Castor82

Slater said:


> I love my K5, and was just using them last night. Amazing sound for the price. Make sure you get the upgraded cable, which is a work of art.
> 
> It’s super comfortable, and very well made (like pretty much all Magaosi products).
> 
> ...



Weird question to ask, but can you put them in and put your head on a pillow? Comfortable or painful?


----------



## nxnje

paulindss said:


> Hey brother. My ed16 is on the box, untouched, so i can resell them easily. So i can't help you on this one.
> 
> But ed16 is a reshell of ZSR. My zsr sounded less technical than v80, but with a less tiring treble i think. The v80 are thicker, the zsr was thinner. Zsr has More soundstage as well. Bass, mids, all sound better on v80. The overall presentation is fuller and better resolving. Faster. Very articulate, you will notice the difference in busy tracks. The v80 is more authoritative, without loosing the timing. With thicker mids.
> Ed16 probably is a small downgrade.



Uh man, so precise comparison.
I have to thank you a lot for this.
So if i want a more refined experience i should try buying another v80 hoping it's not bad unit like the one i bought before.

Have you tried the ZSA too?


----------



## paulindss

nxnje said:


> Uh man, so precise comparison.
> I have to thank you a lot for this.
> So if i want a more refined experience i should try buying another v80 hoping it's not bad unit like the one i bought before.
> 
> Have you tried the ZSA too?



Never tried zsa brother.


----------



## Slater (Sep 18, 2018)

Castor82 said:


> Weird question to ask, but can you put them in and put your head on a pillow? Comfortable or painful?



That’s what I was using them for last night 

The K5 are very comfortable for side sleeping, which is surprising given the fact it’s a large bodied IEM with a big braided cable. Please keep in mind YMMV though, both with fit and/or sleeping comfort.

I run the cable down my shirt (no matter what IEM I’m sleeping with), and I use a small DAP that clips to my clothes (either iPod Nano 6G or Rockboxed Sandisk Clip+) to help keep everything in place if I move around. I’ve also been considering some of the totally wireless Bluetooth IEMs for sleeping, but the few budget ones I’ve tried so far have just been unreliable junk.

A lot of people use micro driver IEMs for sleeping (including me), because the whole body is small and disappears inside the ear. The MEMT X5 is good for that, readily available, has good sound, and is cheap in case you damage it in your sleep. But there are other choices too. @mbwilson111 knows a lot about sleep IEMs (as do a few other members).

Of course don’t forget to consider small Bluetooth speakers. They have some that sound quite good a very low volumes, and you don’t have to fiddle with anything attached to your body. I have a few Xiaomis that’s use, and in many ways I prefer them to IEMs for sleeping. It gives my ears a rest, especially since I use IEMs during the day too. It is not good for your ears to have something like IEMs in them almost 24 hrs a day.

Also, one additional note on the K5. The opening on the nozzle is extremely narrow, and I have found the best sound is with narrow bore tips (as narrow as possible). I personally use KZ Starlines, but I have also had good luck with Sony Hybrids and generic copies of Shure Olives.

Good luck, and lemme know if I can answer any other questions! I know I gave you more information than you asked for, but I hope to give you (and others who see this post) some food for thought. Sleeping IEMs have their own set of challenges, so it’s always helpful to think about it from multiple angles!


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> I have never really been fond of the T2 fit. Wearing them up, down, sides reversed, it doesn’t matter. They have always fit me very awkwardly (like a glove that’s too small or too big). And you’re exactly right - that does affect the sound and overall experience.
> 
> @crabdog nailed it when he said without a good fit the bass is killed, which causes everything else to be shrill. The seal is the key; and to get the best seal you need a good fit (which includes choosing the right tips, but also individual ear anatomy).
> 
> *I personally won’t be considering the T3 if it’s the same exact shell design as the T2*.


+1 I hope the T3 is made differently. I really don't like the idea of spending money on an exact looking duplicate housing to the last one.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

I've been always wondering why should I need an IEM for sleeping...
( I know I'm looking weird - big eyes, big head, small ears)
LOL 
.


----------



## FastAndClean

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> I've been always wondering why should I need an IEM for sleeping...
> ( I know I'm looking weird - big eyes, big head, small ears)
> LOL
> .


are you from Mars?


----------



## tomscy2000 (Sep 18, 2018)

eggnogg said:


> moondrop A8



Some more information on the A8:




















So, TL; DR ----- it's an 8-driver CIEM designed to match the Olive-Welti target curve, and promises +/- 0.5 dB channel matching.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

FastAndClean said:


> are you from Mars?



Alpha Centauri and beyond.


----------



## antdroid

I confirmed that my Tin T2 Pro unit is missing a screen and it is supposed to have the screen as the official photos show. 

They will send me a new one but it probably wont be until production batch comes out. I dont imagine it changing my opinion and measurements too much. Still really like the improvements on it and can recommend it to someone who likes the neutral sound signatures.


----------



## nxnje

paulindss said:


> Never tried zsa brother.



Thanks anyway for your answers! 
#Respect


----------



## tripside

antdroid said:


> I confirmed that my Tin T2 Pro unit is missing a screen and it is supposed to have the screen as the official photos show.
> 
> They will send me a new one but it probably wont be until production batch comes out. I dont imagine it changing my opinion and measurements too much. Still really like the improvements on it and can recommend it to someone who likes the neutral sound signatures.



Would it be possible for you able take measurements with taped vents but with a small hole poked through it, as suggested by @Slater ?


----------



## tripside

Slater said:


> I know, but I am saving for a sure-fire awesome $100 IEM for my next purchase during 11.11 (probably BGVP DMG). So I'd rather not be a guinea pig on 2x$50 IEMs.



I am in the same boat. I holding off on multiple sub 50 or purchases to get something considerably better. It will be either one of Toneking T4, DMG or Oriolus Finschi.


----------



## zazaboy

guys I have good news I have received my package of bgvp dmg ... I will soon share impressions when I have time... btw I like the box a lot already.. hope the iems sound good aswell  cheers dont hesitate to buy from dd audio store aswell.. I got my package very fast...


----------



## paulindss

tripside said:


> I am in the same boat. I holding off on multiple sub 50 or purchases to get something considerably better. It will be either one of Toneking T4, DMG or Oriolus Finschi.



Had my eyes on the finschi, but after someone compared it to hifi boy b3 without mentioning any huge difference in SQ, only SG i saw that I was not missing much on DMG. As bad guy good audio compared dmg and hifi boy v3 as very close.


----------



## tripside

paulindss said:


> Had my eyes on the finschi, but after someone compared it to hifi boy b3 without mentioning any huge difference in SQ, only SG i saw that I was not missing much on DMG. As bad guy good audio compared dmg and hifi boy v3 as very close.



@crabdog I believe you compared them (hifi boy and finschi) in the Oriolus thread. Will you be posting a review of them? Any chance you might get your hands on the DMG as well?


----------



## crabdog

tripside said:


> @crabdog I believe you compared them (hifi boy and finschi) in the Oriolus thread. Will you be posting a review of them? Any chance you might get your hands on the DMG as well?


I will have the DMG in a few days and will probably be getting the Finschi at some point. It should be very interesting as the V3 is still my benchmark under $200.


----------



## HungryPanda

zazaboy said:


> guys I have good news I have received my package of bgvp dmg ... I will soon share impressions when I have time... btw I like the box a lot already.. hope the iems sound good aswell  cheers dont hesitate to buy from dd audio store aswell.. I got my package very fast...


 I got my latest Linsoul BDL 150 ohm earbuds from DD Audio that cost £28 they put a value of $20 on the package so I got hit by customs and charged £3.09 VAT and £8 administrative fee


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Had my eyes on the finschi, but after someone compared it to hifi boy b3 without mentioning any huge difference in SQ, only SG i saw that I was not missing much on DMG. As bad guy good audio compared dmg and hifi boy v3 as very close.



Those are the 2 it’s down to for me (at the moment anyways). Hifiboy B3 and DMG.


----------



## Emelya

handwander said:


> should I buy the nicehck ep35


I'd better buy the Intime Sora Light


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> Those are the 2 it’s down to for me (at the moment anyways). Hifiboy B3 and DMG.



Yeah, me too. 

Then I saw the DMG in red. 

Decision made.


----------



## Castor82

Amazing info, thanks Slater. Speakers are out as I most often sleep on planes - I travel a ridiculous amount. 

I’m quite stuck between the bigger size that sits flush, like K5 or Massdrop Plus, or something small like the Grado GR10e. No easy answer, I know! I thought the Bose QC20 was the answer to my problems but they really hurt after a while..


----------



## Slater

Castor82 said:


> Amazing info, thanks Slater. Speakers are out as I most often sleep on planes - I travel a ridiculous amount.
> 
> I’m quite stuck between the bigger size that sits flush, like K5 or Massdrop Plus, or something small like the Grado GR10e. No easy answer, I know! I thought the Bose QC20 was the answer to my problems but they really hurt after a while..



Don't discount the ZS4. It's cheap, so if it gets broken, lost, or stolen you're out $12. It doesn't sound cheap though - sure, it's not going to compete with CA Andromedas, but I continue to be impressed with them.

It's compatible with wired or bluetooth cables (and the stock cable is great, or they will accept lots of upgrade cables including cables from TRN and others).

It's super comfy, and works for sleeping. And it isolates almost as good as earplugs, which means you won't need to rely on ANC to get isolation. Trust me, you wont hear anything but the music when you're wearing them!

If I was in your position, that's what I would try 1st. If you don't like them, you're out $12. If you like them, you're ready to go.

Just be aware that they are v shaped, so if you're looking for flat tuning you'll have to use EQ to change the signature.


----------



## theresanarc

I asked for recommendations on a less bass-heavy IEM than KDR1's in the $10ish range, people recommended Einsear T2, and their bass is even heavier! Bad muffled sound, it seems like the only thing most people give a crap about when judging earphones is how high the bass is.


----------



## Wiljen

chinmie said:


> anybody ever tried one of these? i wonder how it feels in the ears



Nothing like having a colony of velvet ants nest in your earphones.


----------



## Slater (Sep 18, 2018)

theresanarc said:


> I asked for recommendations on a less bass-heavy IEM than KDR1's in the $10ish range, people recommended Einsear T2, and their bass is even heavier! Bad muffled sound, it seems like the only thing most people give a **** about when judging earphones is how high the bass is.



Hmmm, Einsear T2 are nice IEMs, but they are bass heavy.

What are you looking for as far as mids and treble? Are you looking for something totally flat, or just something that doesn't have an overly elevated low end?


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Nothing like having a colony of velvet ants nest in your earphones.






 

(Funny movie BTW)


----------



## paulindss

phthora said:


> Yeah, me too.
> 
> Then I saw the DMG in red.
> 
> Decision made.



Amazing huh ? Ordered mine red to.


----------



## theresanarc

Slater said:


> Hmmm, Einsear T2 are nice IEMs, but they are bass heavy.
> 
> What are you looking for as far as mids and treble? Are you looking for something totally flat, or just something that doesn't have an overly elevated low end?



Tbh just something more balanced where the bass is not too punchy and the vocals are not muffled sounding. The $12 ZS4s that the other guy was mentioning sounded great because I need good isolation since I only wear IEMs on the bus but then he said they're V-shaped which is what I hate.


----------



## kukkurovaca

theresanarc said:


> Tbh just something more balanced where the bass is not too punchy and the vocals are not muffled sounding. The $12 ZS4s that the other guy was mentioning sounded great because I need good isolation since I only wear IEMs on the bus but then he said they're V-shaped which is what I hate.



I found the TRN V20 to be more neutral than KZ, but that's a bit more (like $20?).


----------



## Slater (Sep 18, 2018)

theresanarc said:


> Tbh just something more balanced where the bass is not too punchy and the vocals are not muffled sounding. The $12 ZS4s that the other guy was mentioning sounded great because I need good isolation since I only wear IEMs on the bus but then he said they're V-shaped which is what I hate.



Yes, the ZS4 has excellent isolation. But as you mentioned it is v shaped. It does sound great for those that want that signature though.

It’s unfortunate you need good isolation, because you can get some awesome earbuds for $10 or under. It’s easy to find the signature you’re after with an earbud.

Anyways, I don’t personally own nor have heard the Senzer H1, but it is right at $10, and a lot of people like it, and I see it recommended quite a bit. From what I remember, it may be what you’re after for a more balanced sound that’s not v shaped. I would ask @loomisjohnson for sure though, as he owns it. So does @mbwilson111 I think. No clue on its isolation.

Anyways, a balanced/flatter signature is hard to find at $10. Most consumers want v shaped signatures, which is what floods the market at your $10 budget price. Usually the flatter/more balanced signatures come at a bit of a higher budget point.

If you are into modding, you can easily mod pretty much any IEM to reduce overpowering low end. And that includes the EDR1. I could even do it for you if you are in the US.

Another option is to try different tips. Usually, a wide bore tip will reduce low end. So will going down 1 size smaller than whatever eartip you normally wear. So if you normally wear L, try M tips.

Those are both easy things to do to your EDR1 without spending another dime.


----------



## handwander

Emelya said:


> I'd better buy the Intime Sora Light


Will try them at e-e but I don't like that type of shell normally. They just fit me poorly.


----------



## phthora

paulindss said:


> Amazing huh ? Ordered mine red to.



Ooooh... I hope you post some pics.

After seeing the red TFZ Queen in-person, I'm loving metallic red shells. And from the pics I've seen, the DMG has a better color red to it too.


----------



## Castor82

Thanks Slater, ordering a pair of the ZS4s now  

Really appreciate the patience and advice. 



Slater said:


> Don't discount the ZS4. It's cheap, so if it gets broken, lost, or stolen you're out $12. It doesn't sound cheap though - sure, it's not going to compete with CA Andromedas, but I continue to be impressed with them.
> 
> It's compatible with wired or bluetooth cables (and the stock cable is great, or they will accept lots of upgrade cables including cables from TRN and others).
> 
> ...


----------



## almondmeiosis

Subjective question: do you believe that at the $100 mark, ChiFi has hit the point of diminishing returns, or at what price do you guys believe they hit the point of diminishing returns. 

Also as an update: I'm quite done with the HotFi store right now - the dude responds but hasn't shipped out my order even after 4 weeks of waiting..


----------



## nxnje

theresanarc said:


> Tbh just something more balanced where the bass is not too punchy and the vocals are not muffled sounding. The $12 ZS4s that the other guy was mentioning sounded great because I need good isolation since I only wear IEMs on the bus but then he said they're V-shaped which is what I hate.



From what you can understand and from my (short) experience in the chi-fi, 90% of cheap IEMs are quite all V-shaped with boosted bass and treble.
Market is working around that because that's the preferred sound signature of the average consumer which picks the headphone just because of its bass, and the treble is turned up to make all funnier and balance the darkish sound that would appear if just the bass is boosted.

I haven't actually tried many headphones but j've read online that you have the UISII HM7, which are actually (as many people say this) best bang for the buck at their price regarding a balanced sound signature.

I have a friend who has TRN v20 and he says they're quite balanced too, but they have a tricky fit and can potentially be uncomfortable.

If I had to be honest, i would try the uisiii hm7 if i were you.
After much time i'm still curious about how they sound but people speaks very well about them.

Maybe @Slater has them (?), i don't remember but i remember i've been talking about them with someone in the KZ thread, comparing them to other KZ.
Again Slater can maybe tell you if the ED9 with the filters mod (interchanging some parts of the filters) tends to be a bit more balanced.
Actually my ED9 are defective but i'm gonna buy again a pair, i think they're one of the most coherent headphones i've heard: great bass, little v-shape but overall good mids, treble is way ok.
With the bass-shy filter the high part of the spectrum comes out hard but there's not enough bass.

What can i say, let's wait for Slater to answer as sure he can help you like he did many times with me.




PS: @Slater if you wanna do a destructive test with the ED9 i've seen from Gearbest app the ED9 is gonna be part of a restock and the actual price is near 3$. Take an eye.


----------



## ostewart

Tin Audio T2 Pro review is up: http://www.soundperfectionreviews.com/2018/09/review-tin-audio-t2-pro.html


----------



## tripside

nxnje said:


> From what you can understand and from my (short) experience in the chi-fi, 90% of cheap IEMs are quite all V-shaped with boosted bass and treble.
> Market is working around that because that's the preferred sound signature of the average consumer which picks the headphone just because of its bass, and the treble is turned up to make all funnier and balance the darkish sound that would appear if just the bass is boosted.
> 
> I haven't actually tried many headphones but j've read online that you have the UISII HM7, which are actually (as many people say this) best bang for the buck at their price regarding a balanced sound signature.
> ...



I will not recommend the HM7 to any one. I’d rather get a pair of Spinfit tips for the same amount of money.


ostewart said:


> Tin Audio T2 Pro review is up: http://www.soundperfectionreviews.com/2018/09/review-tin-audio-t2-pro.html



Great review! I like how succinct yet sufficiently detailed it was. So the only improvement over the OG T2 is more refined highs? Also, how do these compare to the Alpha Delta D6, price differences aside?


----------



## ostewart

tripside said:


> I will not recommend the HM7 to any one. I’d rather get a pair of Spinfit tips for the same amount of money.
> 
> 
> Great review! I like how succinct yet sufficiently detailed it was. So the only improvement over the OG T2 is more refined highs? Also, how do these compare to the Alpha Delta D6, price differences aside?



Yeah the main difference is more refinement up top. 

D6 has a nicer cable and feels more weighty, but I personally prefer the T2 Pro sound. The D6 is brighter whereas the T2 Pro, whilst still verging on the bright side, have better low end to balance it out. I find the T2 Pro to sound a little bit more real sounding over the D6.


----------



## nxnje

tripside said:


> I will not recommend the HM7 to any one. I’d rather get a pair of Spinfit tips for the same amount of money.
> 
> 
> Great review! I like how succinct yet sufficiently detailed it was. So the only improvement over the OG T2 is more refined highs? Also, how do these compare to the Alpha Delta D6, price differences aside?



Could you please explain the reasons why wouldn't you recommend the HM7?
I'm curious about how it sounds and wanted to buy a pair but if you can share your impression it will be appreciated.


----------



## Slater

nxnje said:


> From what you can understand and from my (short) experience in the chi-fi, 90% of cheap IEMs are quite all V-shaped with boosted bass and treble.
> Market is working around that because that's the preferred sound signature of the average consumer which picks the headphone just because of its bass, and the treble is turned up to make all funnier and balance the darkish sound that would appear if just the bass is boosted.
> 
> I haven't actually tried many headphones but j've read online that you have the UISII HM7, which are actually (as many people say this) best bang for the buck at their price regarding a balanced sound signature.
> ...



Good call on the ED9. Thanks for reminding me; I totally forgot about those.

Of course the OP that was looking for less low end would want to use the dull brass filter, as the shiny gold filters pump up the bass.


----------



## Slater (Sep 19, 2018)

theresanarc said:


> Tbh just something more balanced where the bass is not too punchy and the vocals are not muffled sounding. The $12 ZS4s that the other guy was mentioning sounded great because I need good isolation since I only wear IEMs on the bus but then he said they're V-shaped which is what I hate.



Hey friend, I forgot about KZ ED9.

They are right at $9-$10, and are available with and without mic. They have 2 removable filters, which you can use to tweak the sound.

1 filter gives you a v shaped sound (shiny gold filter, shaped like the bell of a trumpet at the end). You won’t want to use that one.

The other filter gives you a balanced, flatter sound. It’s a full brass color, and is a little longer as well as wider in appearance compared to the shiny gold one. That’s the one you’d want to use.

You can also tinker with the filters themselves, to get even more sound combinations that just the 2 stock ones provide.

The ED9 is an excellent IEM sound-wise.

The cable is a little sticky (as were all early KZ ‘gut’ style cables), but the cable is good quality with good cable strains.

The body is machined out of solid copper, so it is a little heavy for its size. The solidness/mass of the body helps to dampen unwanted ringing and vibrations, which is a good thing. When you see the hefty construction of the ED9, you can clearly recognize its quality and value. Too often budget IEMs are light as a feather, making the overall sound experience feel as cheap and chincy as they physically feel. I have a few IEMs like that.

Anyways, bottom line is the ED9 is A+ in my book, and I wholeheartedly recommend it for what you’re looking for. I like the ED9 so much, I own numerous pairs.


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> Hey friend, I forgot about KZ ED9.
> 
> They are right at $9-$10, and are available with and without mic. They have 2 removable filters, which you can use to tweak the sound.
> 
> ...


I have to say i'm gonna test out your advice about mixing the filters in order to have 2 more combination as soon as i get a good ed9 sample.

I personally don't like the bass-shy filter, i think it's missing bass, maybe i hear that because of my basshead nature (?), but a friend of mine actually loves it.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> Yes, the ZS4 has excellent isolation. But as you mentioned it is v shaped. It does sound great for those that want that signature though.
> 
> It’s unfortunate you need good isolation, because you can get some awesome earbuds for $10 or under. It’s easy to find the signature you’re after with an earbud.
> 
> ...


the senzer h1 are bright and bassy, with a lot of extension at both ends. for a more balanced cheapo i'd look at the kz edr2 or step up to the nicehck bro, which is very refined and isolates well.


----------



## Slater (Sep 19, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> the senzer h1 are bright and bassy, with a lot of extension at both ends. for a more balanced cheapo i'd look at the kz edr2 or step up to the nicehck bro, which is very refined and isolates well.



Awesome, thanks for clearing that up!

I’ve never personally been that impressed with the Bro or the EDR2, but I know they have their place as well as their fans. They are good recommendations, but given OPs $10 budget, the ED9 with the dull brass filter is hard to beat. It’s isolation isn’t as perfect as the other 2, but I think the trade off is well worth it.

I didn’t mention the EDR2 to him, because a number of people hear little to no difference between the EDR1 and the EDR2. I am not one of those people, and definitely hear a sound signature difference. But since he hates the EDR1 and is frustrated over being given some bad recs, I didn’t want to take the chance that he’d be one of those people that hears the EDR2 the same way as the EDR1.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> Awesome, thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> I’ve never personally been that impressed with the Bro or the EDR2, but I know they have their place as well as their fans. They are good recommendations, but given OPs $10 budget, the ED9 with the dull brass filter is hard to beat. It’s isolation isn’t as perfect as the other 2, but I think the trade off is well worth it.
> 
> I didn’t mention the EDR2 to him, because a number of people hear little to no difference between the EDR1 and the EDR2. I am not one of those people, and definitely hear a sound signature difference. But since he hates the EDR1 and is frustrated over being given some bad recs, I didn’t want to take the chance that he’d be one of those people that hears the EDR2 the same way as the EDR1.


ah...didn't see he hated the edr1 (which is a first). the ed9 is certainly a good pick


----------



## Castor82

KS4 has been ordered!

Still confused about higher end options. Massdrop Plus vs MaGaosi K5 vs Grado 10e....confusion is normal for me though


----------



## Slater (Sep 19, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> ah...didn't see he hated the edr1 (which is a first). the ed9 is certainly a good pick



Yup.

Hates EDR1 and Einsear T2
Hates overpowering low end
Wants more balanced/sound
Wants good vocals
Wants decent isolation
$10 max budget


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> Yup.
> 
> Hates EDR1 and Einsear T2
> Hates overpowering low end
> ...


Entitlement much?


----------



## Zerohour88

almondmeiosis said:


> Subjective question: do you believe that at the $100 mark, ChiFi has hit the point of diminishing returns, or at what price do you guys believe they hit the point of diminishing returns.



get the Ibasso IT04 for $499 and then decide if its higher or not. Diminishing return in audio is a moot point, either you want something better and willing to pay for it or just the most bang for your buck. Its the buyer's call.


----------



## RvTrav

Slater said:


> Yup.
> 
> Hates EDR1 and Einsear T2
> Hates overpowering low end
> ...



@theresanarc  I think one of Slater's earlier recommendations might be the best.  Use your EDR1 and put on a smaller tip.  The goal is to NOT achieve a good seal but to still have a comfortable and secure fit.  I experimented with my EDR1 last night, put on a smaller tip (one included with the EDR1) and was able to achieve a comfortable and secure fit with a poor seal and this resulted in a noticeable decrease in bass.  Unfortunately this will decrease the level of isolation so it might not be the best on the bus but it is 0 cost to you to try and you will not have to wait to try it out.  You should also be able to try the same thing with the Einsear T2 although I do not have this earphone so can't comment on how it will work out.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> Entitlement much?



There’s an old saying “_people in hell want ice water_” haha


----------



## zazaboy

well here are some impressions of the bgvp dmg. I got it with discount thanks to dd audio store.

I found out that the silver filter is the best for me.The soundstage is big. I hear instruments very clearly with some microdetail which I didnt hear before. So u will find the soundstage is very clear in some good mastered tracks. Instrument accuracy is great and mids are good for me. Note this are balanced iems. So dont expect basshead levels. I dont know if you can push it further for basshead levels with a good amp source and with some eq. The bass is pretty controlled. I used a weak source. A smartphone in this case. This iems are very easy to drive. So u dont need a dap for it they sound good with weak sources aswell. With the silver filter I had no issues with piercing highs. They are not very bright or very dark in anyway. Maybe mild dark sound signature but enough to hear the background clearly. thats major go for me. So u can use it on every genre. without problems.

gold filter wasnt enough to me and the black filter made the sound signature muddy in my case

and if the lz a5 filters give better bass performance I will consider them aswell.

I think its good for the price u pay but I dont have much iems in this price range. So I will leave it to you folks for further comparisons about it. I hope u like them all. btw dd audiostore shippes very fast I can recommend them u get a less then a month. So this was my first impressions peace


----------



## antdroid

zazaboy said:


> well here are some impressions of the bgvp dmg. I got it with discount thanks to dd audio store.
> 
> I found out that the silver filter is the best for me.The soundstage is big. I hear instruments very clearly with some microdetail which I didnt hear before. So u will find the soundstage is very clear in some good mastered tracks. Instrument accuracy is great and mids are good for me. Note this are balanced iems. So dont expect basshead levels. I dont know if you can push it further for basshead levels with a good amp source and with some eq. The bass is pretty controlled. I used a weak source. A smartphone in this case. This iems are very easy to drive. So u dont need a dap for it they sound good with weak sources aswell. With the silver filter I had no issues with piercing highs. They are not very bright or very dark in anyway. Maybe mild dark sound signature but enough to hear the background clearly. thats major go for me. So u can use it on every genre. without problems.
> 
> ...



I just got a set too. I like silver the best so far. I have measurements on the three filters but they are rather subtle differences. The gold one is my least favorite of the three.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> Those are the 2 it’s down to for me (at the moment anyways). Hifiboy B3 and DMG.


I'm confused? Hifiboy b3, is that their latest model because I couldn't pull up any info on them.


----------



## antdroid

Here's my full T2 Pro Review: http://www.antdroid.net/2018/09/tin-audio-t2-pro-review-of-new-king-of.html


----------



## FastAndClean

more treble to already bright earphone, no thanks


----------



## tripside

nxnje said:


> Could you please explain the reasons why wouldn't you recommend the HM7?
> I'm curious about how it sounds and wanted to buy a pair but if you can share your impression it will be appreciated.



There's basically no sub bass on these. The mid bass is boomy. There's an emphasis on upper mids which makes them sound detailed, but the mids lack body to me... These are just 5$ so you cant expect much and at their price point they are good value for money. But if you are just looking try them out, I'd spend a bit more and look at other options. Else they will just become additional e-waste.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Any idea of what these might be a rebrand of?

Very good deal on some bluetooth headphones in Canada.  

https://www.primecables.ca/p-369521-cab-hkbt206-bluetooth-sport-earphonetws-earbud


----------



## danimoca

FastAndClean said:


> more treble to already bright earphone, no thanks



I too can't understand it...


----------



## thekenta

Zlivan said:


> Don't forget the listening volume and preference/habit.
> 
> I can imagine someone used to hearing a lot of bass turning up the volume with T2. Of course, that will bring up the mids and highs too, which can be fatiguing, I guess.



Funny enough, that was the case.

Solved it by covering the vents. The bass extension makes me listen to them at a lower volume and thus the treble at the high end isn't as piercing anymore.


----------



## chortya

leobigfield said:


> Does anyone knows the toneking TS5 4BA + 1DD? They are U$88 at their recently opened store on ALI!
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/pro...41.html?spm=a2g03.12010608.0.0.1f9a1761sjDQBh



Sorry for referring to a very old post but I could not find anything else about Toneking TS5. I have received them recently and I am really impressed! I tend to use Beyerdynamic Xelento as a reference and here I have to say I actually like TS5 better and it costs 10% of the Xelento! I would describe them as very natural sounding, precise and crisp. Xelentos now sound slightly muddy and even more bass focused compared to TS5. Would love to test even more similar hidden gems. KZ is nowhere near these.


----------



## stryed

chortya said:


> Sorry for referring to a very old post but I could not find anything else about Toneking TS5. I have received them recently and I am really impressed! I tend to use Beyerdynamic Xelento as a reference and here I have to say I actually like TS5 better and it costs 10% of the Xelento! I would describe them as very natural sounding, precise and crisp. Xelentos now sound slightly muddy and even more bass focused compared to TS5. Would love to test even more similar hidden gems. KZ is nowhere near these.



Toneking has gone nuts with all their releases. I have no idea anymore...Not a fan of the gears as decoration, luckily.


----------



## Holypal

antdroid said:


> Here's my full T2 Pro Review: http://www.antdroid.net/2018/09/tin-audio-t2-pro-review-of-new-king-of.html



T2 Pro definitely is on my 11.11 shopping list now.


----------



## stvita

stvita said:


> I just pulled the trigger and bought my first "serious" pair of IEMs. After hours of research I decided to get the TFZ Exclusive 3. It looks like one of the best for 50 euros.


Turns out it's discontinued! My Aliexpress seller and Penonaudio don't have it anymore. I found another Aliexpress seller that claimed to have it in stock so I risked it. If it fails again I'll buy the T2 Pros from Massdrop, but I'd still rather have the TFZ Exclusive 3, because from what I've seen the sound is similar, but you get better accessories and I like the overall look better.


----------



## Emelya

audio123 said:


> My review on the Ourart Wine.


Can you recommend the best type of wine for these earphones? Cabernet sauvignon? Merlot? Pinot?


----------



## nxnje

tripside said:


> There's basically no sub bass on these. The mid bass is boomy. There's an emphasis on upper mids which makes them sound detailed, but the mids lack body to me... These are just 5$ so you cant expect much and at their price point they are good value for money. But if you are just looking try them out, I'd spend a bit more and look at other options. Else they will just become additional e-waste.



Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## mbwilson111

stvita said:


> Turns out it's discontinued! My Aliexpress seller and Penonaudio don't have it anymore. I found another Aliexpress seller that claimed to have it in stock so I risked it. If it fails again I'll buy the T2 Pros from Massdrop, but I'd still rather have the TFZ Exclusive 3, because from what I've seen the sound is similar, but you get better accessories and I like the overall look better.



Thanks for reminding me... this is the TFZ that I had decided would suit me as well.  Bought it tonight.  We have had no problems from the seller who does have it in stock.  So, who will get it first?  You in the Netherlands or me in the UK?  The race is on


----------



## stryed

How would the T2 pros fair against the Toneking T4 (both apparently neutral). Is the 2x money worth it?


----------



## paulindss

Nabillion_786 said:


> I'm confused? Hifiboy b3, is that their latest model because I couldn't pull up any info on them.



Hifi boy OS v3


----------



## antdroid

Ironman has arrived.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Hifi boy OS v3



Yeah, sorry for the confusion. I typed the model wrong. One of the disadvantages of using a phone soft keyboard with keys as big as a grain of rice LOL


----------



## almondmeiosis

Zerohour88 said:


> get the Ibasso IT04 for $499 and then decide if its higher or not. Diminishing return in audio is a moot point, either you want something better and willing to pay for it or just the most bang for your buck. Its the buyer's call.



I wish I could but right now my max is about $150 and I'm not sure whether I should drop that much or go with something around half the price like the KZ AZ10s... 

The list I'm considering right now after trawling this thread is:
 - Toneking T4
 - SD7+ / SD7 Hybrid
 - BGVP DMG
 - Hisenior B5+ 
 - Toneking TK12s
 - MaGaosi MGS-401

Looking for something that's good for EDM, orchestrals, vocals, and piano music so basically all around with great isolation. It'd be nice to get some bass in my IEMS but I have the V-Moda LP2s which are super bass heavy so not a really great point of comparison.

Any thoughts/suggestions on which one I should pick?


----------



## Slater

almondmeiosis said:


> I wish I could but right now my max is about $150 and I'm not sure whether I should drop that much or go with something around half the price like the KZ AZ10s...
> 
> The list I'm considering right now after trawling this thread is:
> - Toneking T4
> ...



If you’re looking for bass and EDM, not sure the DMG belongs on the list. You may want to replace it on your list with the Hifiboy OSV3 instead.


----------



## almondmeiosis

Slater said:


> If you’re looking for bass and EDM, not sure the DMG belongs on the list. You may want to replace it on your list with the Hifiboy OSV3 instead.



Really? Hunh. You'd expect a set of earbuds with 2DDs to include a little more bass. Then again... this pair of Samsung OEM headphones are pretty anemic.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 19, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Hifi boy OS v3


Ohh that makes sense. It's between this and the dmgs for my next iem. From what I can understand through various reviews of each is that the osv3 has much better bass performance especially in subbass where it digs a lot deeper but what I'm after is an in-depth comparison of the mids as the one with the more intelligellible, lusher and forward vocals will be my pick. I'm gonna wait for crabdogs Impressions of both when he recieves them before I make a move.


----------



## antdroid (Sep 19, 2018)

So the ONE visible (not audible) distinguishing difference between the T2 and T2 Pro is the inner barrel color. The Pro version is a lighter shade of Gun Metal. You may notice it in the photo I attached here. It's very subtle, and I didnt notice it until now. 




Also I used a needle to poke a hole through electrical tape and remeasured. No difference in the mod FR graph.



Here's the full electrical tape vent mod on both. Basically the same response.


----------



## antdroid (Sep 19, 2018)

And related note:
Here's my measurements for BGVP DMG filters



I have the blue model, so Blue is the standard stock filter. Yellow is gold and Gray is silver filters.

 

Normal filter vs Harman IEM Target Curve


----------



## chinmie

antdroid said:


> So the ONE distinguishing difference between the T2 and T2 Pro is the inner barrel color. The Pro version is a lighter shade of Gun Metal. You may notice it in the photo I attached here. It's very subtle, and I didnt notice it until now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the comparison review. i really love the T2 sound and use it as my daily iem and for riding, as it blocks wind noise without blocking other important outside sound that i need to hear. also with the T2 i can listen to music with really low volume and still can pick up all the details.

with the eartips mod my T2 treble is rrally controlled and not splashy anymore, so i might not need to get the T2 pro right now, but I'm sure will get it if my T2 dies


----------



## tomscy2000

antdroid said:


> And related note:
> Here's my measurements for BGVP DMG filters
> 
> 
> ...



These were done with the miniDSP EARS, I presume, with an IEC 60318-4 adjustment EQ or no (otherwise how did you figure out how to get the Harman target curve for EARS)? Not trying to question your methodology, just trying to get a better picture of EARS' consistency and test validity; I'm still hunting for a cost effective 711 coupler, but EARS is enticing as a simple and affordable package.

If you're willing, would you mind doing measurements of the DMG with the damper on the inside housings removed?


----------



## antdroid (Sep 19, 2018)

tomscy2000 said:


> These were done with the miniDSP EARS, I presume, with an IEC 60318-4 adjustment EQ or no (otherwise how did you figure out how to get the Harman target curve for EARS)? Not trying to question your methodology, just trying to get a better picture of EARS' consistency and test validity; I'm still hunting for a cost effective 711 coupler, but EARS is enticing as a simple and affordable package.
> 
> If you're willing, would you mind doing measurements of the DMG with the damper on the inside housings removed?



Yes MiniDSP EARS. The graph is uncompensated; so it's raw data. I got a spreadsheet of the Harman Target curve from a redditor that works for an audio headphone company and converted it into a text file that Room EQ Wizard can read. I am using the EQ function to show the "house curve" vs the measured curve.

I started off with my own DIY rig that I made using memory foam, a box, a CD-Rom disc, felt and a Audessy measuring mic. The MiniDSP unit was definitely the most cost-effective one for home users that I could find that has decent support. They provide custom calibration data and target responses for each device they sell. I dont necessarily agree with the target curves but I have modified them to my own liking.

Which damper are you talking about?


----------



## thejoker13

almondmeiosis said:


> Subjective question: do you believe that at the $100 mark, ChiFi has hit the point of diminishing returns, or at what price do you guys believe they hit the point of diminishing returns.
> 
> Also as an update: I'm quite done with the HotFi store right now - the dude responds but hasn't shipped out my order even after 4 weeks of waiting..


I'm going through the same thing with them, with the Toneking T88k and a pure silver cable. I'm not happy having 500.00 in limbo, when they won't even honar a cancellation so I can potentially buy from another store. How long is this Chinese holiday they've said about being the reason for the slow processing time???


----------



## almondmeiosis (Sep 19, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> I'm going through the same thing with them, with the Toneking T88k and a pure silver cable. I'm not happy having 500.00 in limbo, when they won't even honar a cancellation so I can potentially buy from another store. How long is this Chinese holiday they've said about being the reason for the slow processing time???



It starts Monday there has not been a holiday for the last couple weeks. Hotfi is just unresponsive.

I canceled because he started responding last week but doesn't shipped and went unresponsive again.

You might be better off buying from the official store and asking for a price match during the 11.11 sale unfortunately. I'm just going to go ahead and order something else.

Got any recommendations for a lively set of iems?


----------



## hakuzen

antdroid said:


> So the ONE visible (not audible) distinguishing difference between the T2 and T2 Pro is the inner barrel color. The Pro version is a lighter shade of Gun Metal. You may notice it in the photo I attached here. It's very subtle, and I didnt notice it until now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





antdroid said:


> And related note:
> Here's my measurements for BGVP DMG filters
> 
> 
> ...



and what about trying the tapping inner vent mod on DMG?  i'd wish to see louder sub-bass compared to mid-bass..


----------



## thejoker13

chortya said:


> Sorry for referring to a very old post but I could not find anything else about Toneking TS5. I have received them recently and I am really impressed! I tend to use Beyerdynamic Xelento as a reference and here I have to say I actually like TS5 better and it costs 10% of the Xelento! I would describe them as very natural sounding, precise and crisp. Xelentos now sound slightly muddy and even more bass focused compared to TS5. Would love to test even more similar hidden gems. KZ is nowhere near these.


Thank you for your impressions! Toneking has impressed me with each of their releases. The Toneking T66s and their T66s, as well as their nine tail are the best of my large iem collection. Mr Z knows how to tune an iem!!


----------



## crabdog

almondmeiosis said:


> It starts Monday there has not been a holiday for the last couple weeks. Hotfi is just unresponsive.
> 
> I canceled because he started responding last week but doesn't shipped and went unresponsive again.
> 
> ...


I stopped dealing with HotFi for the same reason. At first, they were responsive to communication and had very fast shipping and then they suddenly went "dark".


----------



## hakuzen (Sep 19, 2018)

toneking t4 also stuck at hotfi.. hope they can ship every old order before CND holidays..

Edit: i had zero issues in my previous orders to hotfi: communicative seller and very fast shipping and delivery.


----------



## tomscy2000 (Sep 19, 2018)

antdroid said:


> Yes MiniDSP EARS. The graph is uncompensated; so it's raw data. I got a spreadsheet of the Harman Target curve from a redditor that works for an audio headphone company and converted it into a text file that Room EQ Wizard can read. I am using the EQ function to show the "house curve" vs the measured curve.



I see, thanks. From what I see, my guess is that the Redditor you got the values from didn't actually compensate the Harman target to match EARS, but thanks for letting me know. I would recommend that you compensate your raw data to diffuse field compensation, and then transform that data back to raw IEC 60318-4 compliant data, before fitting the Harman target onto your graphs. It's convoluted, but the DF compensation data is from miniDSP, and my guess is that they actually proved the EARS within an anechoic chamber with multidirectional point sources to get the DF compensation.

From your measurements, I see the 4.5 kHz high-Q resonance of the EARS seems to still be apparent. The 9.5 kHz mini-peak is probably also an artifact, so keep that in mind.



antdroid said:


> Which damper are you talking about?



This one: before and after. The damper is fixed by a simple adhesive, so if you use a needle-nose tweezer to remove it, you can put it back on without too much issue. Personally, I feel the DMG improve with the damper removed. There's just a tiny bit (seriously the tiniest bit) more sibilance, but treble has better balance, upper mids have better presence, and while some cymbals and hi-hats seem strangely prominent, most tracks don't exhibit this issue.


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> I stopped dealing with HotFi for the same reason. At first, they were responsive to communication and had very fast shipping and then they suddenly went "dark".


That's exactly what's happened to me. I've dealt with them for months and then all of a sudden they went dark. They finally resonded last week and said they couldn't ship because of their holidays, but they would be soon. Now they've went dark again. Have you ever had to deal with aliexpress, and if so, how should I proceed with getting my money back?


----------



## antdroid

tomscy2000 said:


> I see, thanks. From what I see, my guess is that the Redditor you got the values from didn't actually compensate the Harman target to match EARS, but thanks for letting me know. I would recommend that you compensate your raw data to diffuse field compensation, and then transform that data back to raw IEC 60318-4 compliant data, before fitting the Harman target onto your graphs. It's convoluted, but the DF compensation data is from miniDSP, and my guess is that they actually proved the EARS within an anechoic chamber with multidirectional point sources to get the DF compensation.
> 
> From your measurements, I see the 4.5 kHz high-Q resonance of the EARS seems to still be apparent. The 9.5 kHz mini-peak is probably also an artifact, so keep that in mind.
> 
> This one: before and after. The damper is fixed by a simple adhesive, so if you use a needle-nose tweezer to remove it, you can put it back on without too much issue. Personally, I feel the DMG improve with the damper removed. There's just a tiny bit (seriously the tiniest bit) more sibilance, but treble has better balance, upper mids have better presence, and while some cymbals and hi-hats seem strangely prominent, most tracks don't exhibit this issue.



The curve I show is total raw data. The blue colored line is just what the Harman Target is superimposed into the photo via the EQ function. The raw data hasnt changed. I hope that makes sense.

My compensation curve that MiniDSP gives me is not shown in any of the graphs I posted today. That curve is based off of IDF - which I believe they derived from Etymotics ER4, according to their manual.

I will take a look at the little damper/mod after I give more listen to the DMG. I just got it this weekend and havent had much time to listen to it since I've been focusing on the T2 Pro.


----------



## crabdog

thejoker13 said:


> That's exactly what's happened to me. I've dealt with them for months and then all of a sudden they went dark. They finally resonded last week and said they couldn't ship because of their holidays, but they would be soon. Now they've went dark again. Have you ever had to deal with aliexpress, and if so, how should I proceed with getting my money back?


Fortunately, I've never had to resort to a dispute so I can't help you with that, sorry. I'm guessing your best bet would be the "Open Dispute" link on the order page.


----------



## tomscy2000

antdroid said:


> The curve I show is total raw data. The blue colored line is just what the Harman Target is superimposed into the photo via the EQ function. The raw data hasnt changed. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> My compensation curve that MiniDSP gives me is not shown in any of the graphs I posted today. That curve is based off of IDF - which I believe they derived from Etymotics ER4, according to their manual.
> 
> I will take a look at the little damper/mod after I give more listen to the DMG. I just got it this weekend and havent had much time to listen to it since I've been focusing on the T2 Pro.



Sorry, I know what you mean but my point is, EARS does not have the same pinna/concha/canal resonance compensation as that of a 711 coupler (the picture reflects the resonances of the older GRAS RA0045, rather than the new RA0402 that Jude uses) as raw data from EARS will not be directly comparable. Unless the Harman curve that was given to you was specifically transformed from raw 711 data into EARS raw data, the Harman curve that you overlayed is not really going to be all that applicable. I don't know whether the Redditor you got the values from actually did such a thing. From what I see, the values on your Harman overlay are based on 711 raw data, not EARS raw data.

Thanks. Please by all means take your time with it. Even if you don't get around to doing the damper mod, I'm cool with it, but I do want to let people know that the damper mod gives the DMG a bit better balance because the added treble balances out the mid-bass emphasis.


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> Fortunately, I've never had to resort to a dispute so I can't help you with that, sorry. I'm guessing your best bet would be the "Open Dispute" link on the order page.


Okay, thanks @crabdog. I cancelled days ago and it says it's waiting for the seller to approve the cancellation, lol. I've never needed to open a dispute either, but unfortunately it seems like this is the time.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 19, 2018)

antdroid said:


>


Looks warm.  I would think the mids sounds a bit warm.  I don't know if this is how people are hearing them.

This could be tip/fit related, I just don't understand how one can know a dummy ear would get a proper fit.


----------



## superuser1

thejoker13 said:


> I'm going through the same thing with them, with the Toneking T88k and a pure silver cable. I'm not happy having 500.00 in limbo, when they won't even honar a cancellation so I can potentially buy from another store. How long is this Chinese holiday they've said about being the reason for the slow processing time???


The storm that hit south east China could have a role to play in this ... Also the guy at Hotfi store said there was a problem at the factory and warehouse. IDK if thats the actual case though.


----------



## 1clearhead

Though I wrote to the QCY company about selling the *QCY QM05* on aliexpress, I just found out that the *QCY QM05* is being sold on Amazon.com by a third party in the color *RED*.

Link...
https://www.amazon.com/MAUBHYA-Earp...pID=41wjaJjxrhL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Here are some PIC's in RED...



 

 




Enjoy!
-Clear


----------



## almondmeiosis

thejoker13 said:


> That's exactly what's happened to me. I've dealt with them for months and then all of a sudden they went dark. They finally resonded last week and said they couldn't ship because of their holidays, but they would be soon. Now they've went dark again. Have you ever had to deal with aliexpress, and if so, how should I proceed with getting my money back?



If you didn't hit the extend processing time button they should auto-cancel.



superuser1 said:


> The storm that hit south east China could have a role to play in this ... Also the guy at Hotfi store said there was a problem at the factory and warehouse. IDK if thats the actual case though.



Oh right... I think that's probably a big reason why.


----------



## thejoker13

superuser1 said:


> The storm that hit south east China could have a role to play in this ... Also the guy at Hotfi store said there was a problem at the factory and warehouse. IDK if thats the actual case though.


I hope everything is okay, and everyone is safe and unharmed. I just wish for honesty and consistent responses to people, if that's true. I do know that I have been very happy with their service and store for months and it's just been recently that things have gotten strange.


----------



## kkl10 (Sep 20, 2018)

Nevermind, wrong thread.


----------



## antdroid

tomscy2000 said:


> Sorry, I know what you mean but my point is, EARS does not have the same pinna/concha/canal resonance compensation as that of a 711 coupler (the picture reflects the resonances of the older GRAS RA0045, rather than the new RA0402 that Jude uses) as raw data from EARS will not be directly comparable. Unless the Harman curve that was given to you was specifically transformed from raw 711 data into EARS raw data, the Harman curve that you overlayed is not really going to be all that applicable. I don't know whether the Redditor you got the values from actually did such a thing. From what I see, the values on your Harman overlay are based on 711 raw data, not EARS raw data.
> 
> Thanks. Please by all means take your time with it. Even if you don't get around to doing the damper mod, I'm cool with it, but I do want to let people know that the damper mod gives the DMG a bit better balance because the added treble balances out the mid-bass emphasis.



Ah yes, no his data is based on the Harman test document which uses GRAS. He also has access to the same test unit.

That's why I always (typically) mention to take my minidsp data with a grain of salt


----------



## Zerohour88

almondmeiosis said:


> I wish I could but right now my max is about $150 and I'm not sure whether I should drop that much or go with something around half the price like the KZ AZ10s...
> 
> The list I'm considering right now after trawling this thread is:
> - Toneking T4
> ...



I've tried $100+ chi-fi multi-BA since 2 years ago and even then was quite amazed at the quality they can put out at this price range. I think any one of them will be very good, whether or not the sound signature will suit you is another matter altogether.

@B9Scrambler likes EDM too, so his review on the DMG might be relevant to you:
https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/09/17/bgvp-dmg-six-by-six/






(pics for illustrative purpose )


----------



## Strudelicious (Sep 20, 2018)

antdroid said:


> Ironman has arrived.


I thirst so heavily for your thoughts on this iem. I just started down the rabbit hole of chifi and already am spinning out of control.

Can't wait to hear if kz learned lessons from their as10's


----------



## weedophile

chortya said:


> Sorry for referring to a very old post but I could not find anything else about Toneking TS5. I have received them recently and I am really impressed! I tend to use Beyerdynamic Xelento as a reference and here I have to say I actually like TS5 better and it costs 10% of the Xelento! I would describe them as very natural sounding, precise and crisp. Xelentos now sound slightly muddy and even more bass focused compared to TS5. Would love to test even more similar hidden gems. KZ is nowhere near these.



Do u have the AS10 or ZS10 to compare against? Saw this during the sale but didnt dig the colour and the faceplate xD


----------



## chortya

I have ZS10. Toneking is a differen league. Better quality, betzer cable and significantly better tonality. They are even smaller then KZ.


----------



## weedophile

chortya said:


> I have ZS10. Toneking is a differen league. Better quality, betzer cable and significantly better tonality. They are even smaller then KZ.


Guess i have to set my mind on something from Toneking during 11.11 sale then. Really wanted the Toneking 5BA but the cheapest (by alot) was on hotfi.

But the whole Kinera BD05 (the drama i can only remb vaguely, it was something like listing it as available but no stock on hand to fulfil the orders) came back to me, and it was an easy decision.

Either way i am still enjoying the AS10 alot, but if i can get something smaller and better housing, i dont mind paying 3 times the price for the same signature.


----------



## chortya

I would be interested how different (and hopefully better) T66s, T88k and T10k (are these even real?) are compared to my current TS5.
Did anybody see response measurements?


----------



## Zerohour88

chortya said:


> I would be interested how different (and hopefully better) T66s, T88k and T10k (are these even real?) are compared to my current TS5.
> Did anybody see response measurements?



Toneking's official taobao store. If its not here, its probably not from them.

https://musicmaker.taobao.com/search.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-15592547460.1.56217ed5eEx4NY&search=y


----------



## Slater (Sep 20, 2018)

antdroid said:


> So the ONE visible (not audible) distinguishing difference between the T2 and T2 Pro is the inner barrel color. The Pro version is a lighter shade of Gun Metal. You may notice it in the photo I attached here. It's very subtle, and I didnt notice it until now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have found that electrical tape is not the best for this. Its flexibility often “self heals” any pin hole you make. You poke a hole w/a needle, & as you pull the needle back out, the tape snaps back into place sealing the hole right back up.

I’ve had better luck for this type of temporary test tuning w/cello (ie Scotch) tape. Once you pierce it, the hole stays open & consistent to the size of the needle. In other words, no closing up issues.

Once I finish my test tuning and determine the optimal hole size, I use a different type of tape (or I even seal the stock vent hole & permanently drill a new hole next to it of the size I want).

The other advantage of using a clear tape is that you can easily see the exact center of the stock vent. On the T2, the front vent hole is already incredibly small. Without clear tape, it’s near impossible to detect exactly where the stock vent is to be able to pierce a new hole exactly in the center. Using an opaque tape (masking, painters, electrical, or even micropore) is like covering up a dart board w/a bed sheet, & then trying to hit the bullseye w/a dart. You can’t see the bullseye.

I bring this up because you mentioned that you got absolutely no difference in measurements w/the hole poked vs not. I believe the above points are the reason that was the case, & I think if you redo the measurements using a clear piece of tape, you’ill see a difference.

It could also be that the hole was too big. As I mentioned, the vent hole on the T2 is incredibly small. Even w/the right tape, it would be very easy to pierce a new hole through tape that’s exactly the same size as the existing hole! I’ve done this myself on accident when tuning IEMs in the past. The trick is using the clear tape so you can see everything easily, as well as using a small & sharp needle (because you may only need to pierce the tape w/just the very tip of the needle).


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> I have found that electrical tape is not the best for this. Its flexibility often “self heals” any pin hole you make. You poke a hole w/a needle, & as you pull the needle back out, the tape snaps back into place sealing the hole right back up.
> 
> I’ve had better luck for this type of temporary test tuning w/cello (ie Scotch) tape. Once you pierce it, the hole stays open & consistent to the size of the needle. In other words, no closing up issues.
> 
> ...


Or just cover up half of the hole on both sides. I tried this yesterday and it was much easier then trying to poke a hole through it. I don't have a single thing in my house that is smaller than that hole. You can barely see the hole, let alone trying precisely pierce through half of it, lol, I would probably turn blind due to high level of concentration!


----------



## antdroid

Will mess around with the holes/testing more tonight or this week for y’all.


----------



## tripside

antdroid said:


> Will mess around with the holes/testing more tonight or this week for y’all.



You can try a using lancet needle, these are extremely fine and are used for pricking the finger to measure blood sugar levels.


----------



## groucho69

tripside said:


> You can try a using lancet needle, these are extremely fine and are used for pricking the finger to measure blood sugar levels.



This is what I use as well. Type 2 diabetes finally comes in handy!


----------



## Adide

Some tip ideas for those looking to expand their wide bore arsenal.

The silicon is on th soft side, I like it more firm (older starlines style).
From the colorful kind I only bought M size in 6 colors.

URLs might be broken, the mobile app is behaving. Let me know if you are having a hard time finding them.

Aipinchun 6Pairs 4.5mm Silicone Earbuds Eartips Earplugs Cushion Replacement Headphone Ear Covers Tips For in-ear Earphone
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/P6pGyYY
 

20pcs Small Soft Replacement Tips Earbuds for In-ear Earphone Headsets Black Color K5
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/9ORlNlq


----------



## antdroid (Sep 20, 2018)

Random quick impressions:

The *BA10* is dark. It’s bass-centric and laid back and a little recessed. That said, it does have decent to good details, thanks to the BA driver I’m assuming. As pictured, and as you imagine, they are awkward to wear. The square body does bother my left ear pretty quickly and starts to bother my right one after a short time.

*KZ AS10* - A bit more balanced than the BA10, and this one is available now. Recessed mids and warm.  Sort of U-shaped. Good details and medium soundstage/imaging, though some details get lost or become faint due to recessed mids. Posted review already on my website and head-fi

*Tin Audio T2 Pro* - available on Massdrop now only. Great IEM. Best budget IEM there is in my opinion. Great linear bass, highly detailed mids/treble. Lots of air in the newest model. Really enjoying it so far. Posted review already on my website and head-fi

*TRN V80* - just got these in. These sound a lot like a slightly tamer T2 Pro. I’d take these over the T2 now, but I’d take the T2 Pro over these because T2 Pro has more detail. The V80 sounds good to me, though a bit tame across the board.

*BGVP DMG - *posted measurements yesterday on this. The filters are very subtle changes, but I prefer the stock one or the silver one. The gold one is a little heavier on bass and tamer on treble for my liking. It's all very small differences though. Very good detail yet warm sounding. Rich compared to the T2 Pro/V80, though much higher priced. It's comparable to a Campfire Comet from memory in terms of sound and detail retrieval. Have a tough time getting good fit though as most of my tips slip off the nozzle so I have a limited number of tips to work with. The nozzle also unscrews easily, which is worrying.

Will post further reviews/measurements of the newer ones I got as soon as I have time.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@antdroid Wondering if there might be something wrong with your BA10. It shouldn't be that different than the AS10.


----------



## antdroid

B9Scrambler said:


> @antdroid Wondering if there might be something wrong with your BA10. It shouldn't be that different than the AS10.



Ya I'm curious why our listening differences are so polar. I read your preview yesterday hoping for something like what you sound and mine doesnt sound at all like it. I'll post my measurements if you are interested, or can send them to you via PM if you want. We need a third opinion. Who else got one early?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Would love to see the measurements. I did let someone else give them a go who has the AS10 and his impressions seemed similar to mine, though I'm pretty sure he found them bassier than I do (further supporting my thinking I'm not getting the best possible seal).


----------



## antdroid

B9Scrambler said:


> Would love to see the measurements. I did let someone else give them a go who has the AS10 and his impressions seemed similar to mine, though I'm pretty sure he found them bassier than I do (further supporting my thinking I'm not getting the best possible seal).



I will PM you it after I get home from work. I measured using the stock tips. But I am trying to tip roll with them and seeing anything changes. Using SpinFits, I was having difficulty getting them to fit well. I dont think they were deep enough to get a good fit and i had to push the driver further in which I think causes the squared edges to press against the inside of my ear. Will try a few more tips when I have time to listen today in-between meetings at work. Too many meetings today! not enough music time.


----------



## B9Scrambler

antdroid said:


> I will PM you it after I get home from work. I measured using the stock tips. But I am trying to tip roll with them and seeing anything changes. Using SpinFits, I was having difficulty getting them to fit well. I dont think they were deep enough to get a good fit and i had to push the driver further in which I think causes the squared edges to press against the inside of my ear. Will try a few more tips when I have time to listen today in-between meetings at work. Too many meetings today! not enough music time.



Sounds good


----------



## FastAndClean

antdroid said:


> Ya I'm curious why our listening differences are so polar. I read your preview yesterday hoping for something like what you sound and mine doesnt sound at all like it. I'll post my measurements if you are interested, or can send them to you via PM if you want. We need a third opinion. Who else got one early?


post them here


----------



## Emelya (Sep 20, 2018)

@handwander, may I ask you to translate the penultimate paragraph of the review on the Veclos ETP-500? I mean the comparison with Etymotic and Earnine. Google translator is useless in this case.
Quite interesting earphones. I didn't understand the principle of the thermos vacuum sound, but I know that 70 Ohms is not typical impedance for IEMs. And the price is not budget.


----------



## handwander

Emelya said:


> @handwander, may I ask you to translate the penultimate paragraph of the review on the Veclos ETP-500? I mean the comparison with Etymotic and Earnine. Google translator is useless in this case.
> Quite interesting earphones. I didn't understand the principle of the thermos vacuum sound, but I know that 70 Ohms is not typical impedance for IEMs. And the price is not budget.


He seems to be a fan of DD sound and mentions the ER4SR & EN120 as 1BA iems he enjoys despite the DD preference. It also seems like he is saying his possible bias against BA means that he would like the ETP500 sound as well if he didn't know the driver type? Not sure lol. He does recommend it to both fans of 1BA and people who might not like 1BA as much, like himself.

Seems rather neutral honestly, like maybe Japanese iem reviews (or iem reviews in general). I sort of wish people would both more harsh and more (cautiously) glowing about reviews. I'm not sure if most reviewers are doing it just so they can keep getting free review units, but I feel reviews start to become meaningless when 1. there are 30 new chifi iems release a week and 2. each of these is reviewed as "sure, pretty good, buy if you want"


----------



## Slater

handwander said:


> I feel reviews start to become meaningless when 1. there are 30 new chifi iems release a week and 2. each of these is reviewed as "sure, pretty good, buy if you want"



Sometimes you have to read between the lines.


----------



## koikoikoi

audio123 said:


> Thank you! Appreciate it.
> Some of the new iems that impress me recently are Shozy & Neo BG, Magaosi MGS-401 & Anew U1.
> 
> Anew U1 Thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/anew-u1-impressions-thread.888777/



I hope to hear some impressions of the Shozy Neo BG from you!


----------



## loomisjohnson

been spending some more time with the trn v80, which are settling down nicely. they really do bass exceptionally well--deep, controlled and musical--and have a richer, smoother toanlity than most of their price peers. where they do fall short of pricier, reference-tuned pieces like the ue900 is driver coherence; i.e. the integration between highs, lows and mids is less than seamless. very good for the gym, however.


----------



## FastAndClean

loomisjohnson said:


> been spending some more time with the trn v80, which are settling down nicely. they really do bass exceptionally well--deep, controlled and musical--and have a richer, smoother toanlity than most of their price peers. where they do fall short of pricier, reference-tuned pieces like the ue900 is driver coherence; i.e. the integration between highs, lows and mids is less than seamless. very good for the gym, however.


They are very nice, I also noticed that they are less aggressive with more use, very enjoyable iem s


----------



## paulindss

Very good iems indeed. Demands some brain burn in. And goes better with smoother sources. 

I think its on the roof of what 25$ hybrid can sound technically. I doubt we reach beyond that in the near future.


----------



## 1clearhead

For those interested, I was able to gather some links from "eBay" for those that are interested on picking up a pair of awesome sounding *QCY QM05*. There's a drop-down box where you can choose your shipping destination. You can choose between Black, Red, and White.

Links...
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/QCY-QM05-3-5mm-Wired-Gaming-Music-HiFi-Bass-In-ear-Earphones-with-Microphone/173363233915?hash=item285d41047bm9x5MOGtlPW2pXK5vMVXydQ&var=472072134479

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/QCY-QM05-3-5mm-Wired-Gaming-Music-HiFi-Bass-In-ear-Earphones-with-Mic-for-iPhone/282980560719?hash=item41e2f4af4fm9x5MOGtlPW2pXK5vMVXydQ&var=583189341497
Quick review and rating, click on my post: 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1212#post-14489820 






-Clear


----------



## crabdog

Is winter coming? Seems to be getting shilly in here.


----------



## audio123

koikoikoi said:


> I hope to hear some impressions of the Shozy Neo BG from you!


Driver Configuration: 5 Balanced Armature
It is smooth and clean with great dynamics. The performance is beyond its asking price. Do let me know if you need comparisons to other iems!


----------



## phthora

loomisjohnson said:


> been spending some more time with the trn v80, which are settling down nicely. they really do bass exceptionally well--deep, controlled and musical--and have a richer, smoother toanlity than most of their price peers. where they do fall short of pricier, reference-tuned pieces like the ue900 is driver coherence; i.e. the integration between highs, lows and mids is less than seamless. very good for the gym, however.



Do you use them at the gym? I've been considering using them for that purpose, but I'm a little worried about sweat ruining them. I don't know if those 'vents' on the front are actually vents or just the IEM version of racing stripes.


----------



## loomisjohnson

phthora said:


> Do you use them at the gym? I've been considering using them for that purpose, but I'm a little worried about sweat ruining them. I don't know if those 'vents' on the front are actually vents or just the IEM version of racing stripes.


i do--they seem durable, isolate very well and play loud. that bass inspires much heavy lifting,.


----------



## FastAndClean

loomisjohnson said:


> i do--they seem durable, isolate very well and play loud. that bass inspires much heavy lifting,.


So your biceps is growing faster because of them?


----------



## phthora (Sep 21, 2018)

@loomisjohnson  Cool! Thanks! I think they will work perfectly then.


----------



## loomisjohnson

FastAndClean said:


> So your biceps is growing faster because of them?


faster and louder. like popeye.


----------



## HydronQc

My Nicehck Dt500 have been ordered. Hope I like them


----------



## mbwilson111

HydronQc said:


> My Nicehck Dt500 have been ordered. Hope I like them



I love my DT300 and the 500 is supposed to be even better


----------



## stvita

mbwilson111 said:


> Thanks for reminding me... this is the TFZ that I had decided would suit me as well.  Bought it tonight.  We have had no problems from the seller who does have it in stock.  So, who will get it first?  You in the Netherlands or me in the UK?  The race is on


Bring it on! Mine has been shipped.


----------



## mbwilson111

stvita said:


> Bring it on! Mine has been shipped.



I don't know if mine has been shipped yet.  My husband ordered it for me  (we don't give Aliexpress both of our card info) and he is at work right now.  I need the tracking number!!!


----------



## GrassFed (Sep 21, 2018)

Edit: just realized I got this thread mixed up with the under $100 chi-fi one.

Geek Wold GK3 is no go folks. There are plenty better choices in the price range. My main issue with it - mid bass is muffled and not focused. Overall a very closed in sound. The plug is also a bit too thin, not working with my LG V20 without an adapter. If you, like me, are fan of dynamic drivers, then in my experience I-INTO i8, Betron BS10, and Uiisii CM5, are much better choices.


----------



## Slater

GrassFed said:


> Edit: just realized I got this thread mixed up with the under $100 chi-fi one.
> 
> Geek Wold GK3 is no go folks. There are plenty better choices in the price range. My main issue with it - mid bass is muffled and not focused. Overall a very closed in sound. The plug is also a bit too thin, not working with my LG V20 without an adapter. If you, like me, are fan of dynamic drivers, then in my experience I-INTO i8, Betron BS10, and Uiisii CM5, are much better choices.



You are not the 1st person to say the Geek Wold GK3 is not good. It seems that it was a FOTM hype train...


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 21, 2018)

Slater said:


> You are not the 1st person to say the Geek Wold GK3 is not good. It seems that it was a FOTM hype train...



I do not know if my rebranded one (that was included  free for no reason in another order) is exactly the same or not.  It looks like it but who knows if there is something different internally.  Mine actually sounds great and feels comfortable.  Had a lot of trouble deciding on tips and ended up with some Sony ones from aliexpress.

Someone had suggested in a review of the Geek Wold that it needs 100 hours of burn in .. or maybe it was more.  I have left mine burning in for a few days and I never can tell if there are changes but regardless, they are sounding really good to me.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I do not know if my rebranded one (that was included  free for no reason in another order) is exactly the same or not.  It looks like it but who knows if there is something different internally.  Mine actually sounds great and feels comfortable.  Had a lot of trouble deciding on tips and ended up with some Sony ones from aliexpress.
> 
> Someone had suggested in a review of the Geek Wold that it needs 100 hours of burn in .. or maybe it was more.  I have left mine burning in for a few days and I never can tell if there are changes but regardless, they are sounding really good to me.



I love those Sony tips. They are unlike any other tips I have. The silicone is really soft and grippy.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 21, 2018)

Slater said:


> I love those Sony tips. They are unlike any other tips I have. The silicone is really soft and grippy.



As I only have one pair of Auvios left, I tried these Sonys on both the rebranded iem and on my new Auglamour F200 that arrived today and are in my ears now.


----------



## themindfreak

Castor82 said:


> KS4 has been ordered!
> 
> Still confused about higher end options. Massdrop Plus vs MaGaosi K5 vs Grado 10e....confusion is normal for me though


Dont consider grado gr10e for travelling, very horrible isolation due to extremely open and "speaker" like sound. I personally didnt like massdrop plus as well, lacks a lot of bass thought the fit is extremely comfortable.


----------



## Otto Motor

*NiceHCK EP35* reviewed: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ep35.23315/reviews#review-20911


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> *NiceHCK EP35* reviewed: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ep35.23315/reviews#review-20911



Shell looks like an Onkyo E700 rip, nearly 100% identical.


----------



## koikoikoi (Sep 21, 2018)

audio123 said:


> Driver Configuration: 5 Balanced Armature
> It is smooth and clean with great dynamics. The performance is beyond its asking price. Do let me know if you need comparisons to other iems!



Comparison to the Magaosi MGS-401 and Dunu Falcon-C? Thanks!


----------



## antdroid

T2 Pro again --

Tried using scotch tape this time to cover vents. Measured, and it and it matched electrical tape. Then tried to slit a tiny hole into it with a needle (needle is smaller than the vent hole), but measurement looks flat in bass region (similar to no mod). Tried to cover half the hole (which was very hard to place), and either got same bass as no mod, or less bass in measurements!


----------



## Otto Motor

chickenmoon said:


> Shell looks like an Onkyo E700 rip, nearly 100% identical.


That's correct and it is stated in the review.


----------



## crabdog (Mar 18, 2021)

mbwilson111 said:


> I do not know if my rebranded one (that was included  free for no reason in another order) is exactly the same or not.  It looks like it but who knows if there is something different internally.  Mine actually sounds great and feels comfortable.  Had a lot of trouble deciding on tips and ended up with some Sony ones from aliexpress.
> 
> Someone had suggested in a review of the Geek Wold that it needs 100 hours of burn in .. or maybe it was more.  I have left mine burning in for a few days and I never can tell if there are changes but regardless, they are sounding really good to me.


The first batch run was rushed and there were problems with consistency and variances in the sound. The first one I received was very lean and light on bass and sounded quite good. The second one I received is still in the unopened box because I've been really busy with other stuff.


----------



## randomnin

Otto Motor said:


> *NiceHCK EP35* reviewed: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ep35.23315/reviews#review-20911


Why don't they rip the good designs, if they rip at all? I could go for Shure casings and Massdrop Plus, and a lot of others. Instead, they rip weird stuff like Andromeda and Onkyo. Vexing.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 22, 2018)

randomnin said:


> Why don't they rip the good designs, if they rip at all? I could go for Shure casings and Massdrop Plus, and a lot of others. Instead, they rip weird stuff like Andromeda and Onkyo. Vexing.



Ever actually visit NiceHCK? DIY846, DT300/500, and the like. Of course to some, the half in-ear is a good design. It is actually, easy to fit, comfy, no issues with glasses. Not your preference doesn't mean it isn't good.


----------



## randomnin

jant71 said:


> Ever actually visit NiceHCK? DIY846, DT300/500, and the like. Of course to some, the half in-ear is a good design. It is actually, easy to fit, comfy, no issues with glasses. Not your preference doesn't mean it isn't good.


Yeah, that's twice or thrice what I usually pay for Chi-Fi. For that price l might as well choose an entry-level model of the actual brand.


----------



## audio123

koikoikoi said:


> Comparison to the Magaosi MGS-401 and Dunu Falcon-C? Thanks!


It is smoother and fuller than the MGS-401. The MGS-401 is brighter and takes on an exciting approach. 
It has more body than the Falcon-C and the midrange is expressed with better intimacy.


----------



## Zerohour88

randomnin said:


> Yeah, that's twice or thrice what I usually pay for Chi-Fi. For that price l might as well choose an entry-level model of the actual brand.



then do so, if you like paying for the brand.


----------



## almondmeiosis

Is there a significant difference in noise isolation between hybrids like the Hifi Boy OSv3 when compared to closed multi-ba drivers like the Toneking T4s? 

I'm trying to decide between those 2 iems and my only remaining consideration is noise isolation since I work in an open office where people are constantly chatting...


----------



## FastAndClean

almondmeiosis said:


> Is there a significant difference in noise isolation between hybrids like the Hifi Boy OSv3 when compared to closed multi-ba drivers like the Toneking T4s?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between those 2 iems and my only remaining consideration is noise isolation since I work in an open office where people are constantly chatting...


don't be so concern, both in ears will block that  anyway, however, if you want better isolation look into in ears that are not vented and have filed resin body, most of the full balanced armature ones are not vented, those that have dynamic drivers are usually vented and they will have less noise isolation


----------



## nxnje

So there's no IEM that could beat TRN v80 at its price point?
After receiving the faulty pair i tried to figure out better using just one of the two earbuds (the onlt one functioning) and i have to say treble is really sibilant and fatiguing (even if extremely detailed).

There is no IEM with the cable that goes around the ear that can actually beat the v80 now?
I mean in terms of soundstage, imaging, layering separation, bass extension and detail retrieval with even balanced mids (or just not so much recessed)?

I seriously can't understand what to buy at the moment, it seems like the ed16 would be a step back but i don't see other options in the sub 30$ bucket.


----------



## FastAndClean

for under 30 dollars i think the V80 is top level for sure, the build and sound are very hard to match at that price


----------



## nxnje

FastAndClean said:


> for under 30 dollars i think the V80 is top level for sure, the build and sound are very hard to match at that price



When i got it the first thing i noticed was the very sharp and aggressive lower treble
Then i didn't have the time to burn them as the left earbud was defective and the nozzle came off carrying the BA with it.

My friend has it and after 50 hrs burning the aggressive treble is there and it is sharp even when tamed down with foam tips.

Here on the forum some people after me checked their v80s noticing the nozzle was loose too so i'm really afraid buying another pair for these 2 reasons.

It seems like i have to wait for somethinf new then, i hate this situation: time ago we all said v80s weren't groundbreaking for the price and then now we're here saying they don't have enemies under 30 bucks.. so sad


----------



## phthora

nxnje said:


> So there's no IEM that could beat TRN v80 at its price point?
> After receiving the faulty pair i tried to figure out better using just one of the two earbuds (the onlt one functioning) and i have to say treble is really sibilant and fatiguing (even if extremely detailed).
> 
> There is no IEM with the cable that goes around the ear that can actually beat the v80 now?
> ...



If that is the criteria, you should hold out for a sale on the T2. Even a perfectly functional V80 has some sibilance and fatiguing treble, and the T2 is a more technically capable IEM.


----------



## FastAndClean

nxnje said:


> When i got it the first thing i noticed was the very sharp and aggressive lower treble
> Then i didn't have the time to burn them as the left earbud was defective and the nozzle came off carrying the BA with it.
> 
> My friend has it and after 50 hrs burning the aggressive treble is there and it is sharp even when tamed down with foam tips.
> ...


they need hours on them and tip rolling, they love wide bore eartips


----------



## FastAndClean

nxnje said:


> and then now we're here saying they don't have enemies under 30 bucks.. so sad


what kind of sound do you like?


----------



## nxnje

phthora said:


> If that is the criteria, you should hold out for a sale on the T2. Even a perfectly functional V80 has some sibilance and fatiguing treble, and the T2 is a more technically capable IEM.


T2 lacks in bass, a bit too flat, maybe too bass-shy for me.



FastAndClean said:


> what kind of sound do you like?


I listen mainly dubstep, hybrid trap, bass house, future house music, hardstyle and many times vocal-oriented music with guitars, pianos and other instruments.
So my signature would be: deep sub-bass extension with punchy mid-bass (not too emphasized or it can be bloated), balanced mids, balanced treble with airy feel (so a very little emphasis on the highs in order to feel everything crispier and detailed).

I actually have memt x5 which i personally enjoy so much as daily drivers, but i miss details and mids: details are just not enough, mids got an odd position (too much recessed) wether the bass response is a huge surprise, amazing.
So i wanted something that could bring me good emotions with the bass without sacrifing other frequencies, and that should be an IEM with cable that goes around the ear.
Soundstage should be rather wide, deep, as my actual in ears are all so much intimate.


----------



## GrassFed

So far my chi-fi purchase hit rate has been very good. It seems harder to come across a bad one. And these sweet grapes below continue that trend. Introducing ONHI Yeel 3, whose Amazon listing's description is so full of BS I'm surprised it didn't just suck  http://a.co/d/5YFplnZ
The fit is a bit odd. I have to get the best seal I could to bring the sub bass out of these things. There's no shortage of it once seal is achieved - it's just a case of all or nothing. A pair of soft silicone, low profile, wide bore tips finally did the trick. And it sounds amazing - huge sound that's clear and spacious. More clarity up top than the BS10 and Omars A3. Sounds more in your face than the other two, which are warm and sweet. List price at $20 is not competitive though. It'd be a great deal for under $15.


Spoiler: Image here


----------



## thejoker13

almondmeiosis said:


> Is there a significant difference in noise isolation between hybrids like the Hifi Boy OSv3 when compared to closed multi-ba drivers like the Toneking T4s?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between those 2 iems and my only remaining consideration is noise isolation since I work in an open office where people are constantly chatting...


I haven't heard the osv3, but I own the T4 and in my opinion they're the best isolating iem I own (same as the t66s because of identical shell). All hybrids I own are vented and don't isolate quite as well as a filled, solid shell with no vents. It's an almost disarming sensation at how well a ventless, and filled own isolates.


----------



## weedophile (Sep 22, 2018)

nxnje said:


> T2 lacks in bass, a bit too flat, maybe too bass-shy for me.
> 
> 
> I listen mainly dubstep, hybrid trap, bass house, future house music, hardstyle and many times vocal-oriented music with guitars, pianos and other instruments.
> ...


From my memory alone, (when compared to the MEMT X5) i think the TRN V20 is much more capable.

From the couple of sleepless hours it gave me last night, it has plentiful sub-bass, with great quality as well. Very energetic bass, but the treble is too hot for me. Fit wise can be a nightmare but once u find the right tip, the are real comfortable to wear.

Isolation is great too (like the X5). IIRC the X5 has plentiful bass, but it has a weird laid back signature afterwards that the music is playing 3 steps away from u, its not like u are at the center of the stage (i should really give them a listen first which i may edit my comment later xD)

Edit: Totally forgotten abt the signature xD the X5 is much more in your face kind. The trebles is where it is lacking details. Very V-shaped when compared to the TRN, with very recessed mids.

The V20 is much clearer between the 2, though the quantity of trebles is much apparent on the X5, the quality is where it lose out. Loud trebles, that's it xD Mids are also more forward on the V20.

If u ask me, the V20 is better among the 2. By huuuuge margin, no. But still by a margin


----------



## HungryPanda

Cough, cough, BQEYZ BQ3. Much better than my V80


----------



## crabdog

nxnje said:


> So there's no IEM that could beat TRN v80 at its price point?
> After receiving the faulty pair i tried to figure out better using just one of the two earbuds (the onlt one functioning) and i have to say treble is really sibilant and fatiguing (even if extremely detailed).
> 
> There is no IEM with the cable that goes around the ear that can actually beat the v80 now?
> ...


Anything from BQEYZ and also the RevoNext RX8 at $25 IMO. The RX8 measures exactly the same as its bigger sibling but to my ears has more sub-bass.


----------



## zeppu08

Anyone done a comparison of the Hifi Boy Os V3 and Bvgp DMG?? Torn on this two iems.. also looking on those TSMR 7 Star.. any opinions on them?


----------



## crabdog

zeppu08 said:


> Anyone done a comparison of the Hifi Boy Os V3 and Bvgp DMG?? Torn on this two iems.. also looking on those TSMR 7 Star.. any opinions on them?


Waiting on my DMG, will probably be another week or so before I can do an early comparison with the OS V3. The 7 Star is superb. Build quality is extremely good. It has a full, punchy mid-bass, lush and sweet midrange. I heard that they "might" be available from Penon Audio in the future which would make buying them a lot easier.


----------



## superuser1

zeppu08 said:


> Anyone done a comparison of the Hifi Boy Os V3 and Bvgp DMG?? Torn on this two iems.. also looking on those TSMR 7 Star.. any opinions on them?


I think @Hawaiibadboy has tried both Hifi Boy Os V3 and DMG. @crabdog and i have the TSMR 3 Star and we hear our respective units slightly different. Very promising IMO. Especially great build quality.


----------



## zeppu08

crabdog said:


> Waiting on my DMG, will probably be another week or so before I can do an early comparison with the OS V3. The 7 Star is superb. Build quality is extremely good. It has a full, punchy mid-bass, lush and sweet midrange. I heard that they "might" be available from Penon Audio in the future which would make buying them a lot easier.



Will definitely wait for your comparo! I got my eyes  on those Hifi boy but heard a lot of nice words to the DMG.. so wanted to know how do the collate. 
Then I saw those TSMR and those where stunning in pictures thats why i was also curious about them.. 



superuser1 said:


> I think @Hawaiibadboy has tried both Hifi Boy Os V3 and DMG. @crabdog and i have the TSMR 3 Star and we hear our respective units slightly different. Very promising IMO. Especially great build quality.



Yeah maybe ill try to do some research on the TSMR too and see.. will have more patience and wait..


----------



## Alex3221

crabdog said:


> Waiting on my DMG, will probably be another week or so before I can do an early comparison with the OS V3. The 7 Star is superb. Build quality is extremely good. It has a full, punchy mid-bass, lush and sweet midrange. I heard that they "might" be available from Penon Audio in the future which would make buying them a lot easier.



Do you know if Taobao seller sends to overseas? I prefer to buy directly and avoid the use of agents.


----------



## superuser1

Alex3221 said:


> Do you know if Taobao seller sends to overseas? I prefer to buy directly and avoid the use of agents.


----------



## nxnje

weedophile said:


> From my memory alone, (when compared to the MEMT X5) i think the TRN V20 is much more capable.
> 
> From the couple of sleepless hours it gave me last night, it has plentiful sub-bass, with great quality as well. Very energetic bass, but the treble is too hot for me. Fit wise can be a nightmare but once u find the right tip, the are real comfortable to wear.
> 
> ...


T20 is excluded 
Fitting was a nightmare at least for me and i couldn't enjoy their sound due to discomfort.


----------



## Nabillion_786

crabdog said:


> Waiting on my DMG, will probably be another week or so before I can do an early comparison with the OS V3. The 7 Star is superb. Build quality is extremely good. It has a full, punchy mid-bass, lush and sweet midrange. I heard that they "might" be available from Penon Audio in the future which would make buying them a lot easier.


Does the 7 star have more of a lush and sweet midrange then the os v3?


----------



## weedophile (Sep 23, 2018)

nxnje said:


> T20 is excluded
> Fitting was a nightmare at least for me and i couldn't enjoy their sound due to discomfort.


Ahh man yeap the nozzle is super long but it works pretty well for me. The UiiSii CM5 has similar signature as the Tinaudio T2 IMO. Balanced and does everything well. Rather wide soundstage but less airy.
Edit: My front vent is taped and i find that they have almost the same signature with the T2 having better clarity in the treble region.

Either way i find the V20 to lack a fair bit of detail when i compare it against the T2, CM5 and AS10.


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> Does the 7 star have more of a lush and sweet midrange then the os v3?


Well you can dial down the bass with the switches to make the mids more forward.


----------



## nxnje

weedophile said:


> Ahh man yeap the nozzle is super long but it works pretty well for me. The UiiSii CM5 has similar signature as the Tinaudio T2 IMO. Balanced and does everything well. Rather wide soundstage but less airy.
> Edit: My front vent is taped and i find that they have almost the same signature with the T2 having better clarity in the treble region.
> 
> Either way i find the V20 to lack a fair bit of detail when i compare it against the T2, CM5 and AS10.



Heard good things about the cm5.
Anyway, i'm going around and what i'm putting my attention are:
- TFZ series 2
- another pair of trn v80, hoping it's not a faulty unit

Does anyone have both and can compare?
The tfz series 2 seems anyway much bigger than the v80s.


----------



## crabdog

nxnje said:


> Heard good things about the cm5.
> Anyway, i'm going around and what i'm putting my attention are:
> - TFZ series 2
> - another pair of trn v80, hoping it's not a faulty unit
> ...


If you love the V80 so much why not just buy another one and be extra careful when you change tips.


----------



## nxnje

crabdog said:


> If you love the V80 so much why not just buy another one and be extra careful when you change tips.



Because i was already extra-careful changing tips, like i always do with every iem 
I'm afraid something bad went on with the v80 production, here some people found loose nozzle and smthg like that, i'm so afraid again:/


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 23, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Anything from BQEYZ and also the RevoNext RX8 at $25 IMO. The RX8 measures exactly the same as its bigger sibling but to my ears has more sub-bass.



I had fit issues with the bigger sibling so I traded that and my Tin Audio T1(more fit issues) to my husband.  Hmmm I just realized.. I recently took pity on him and gave him back the one he had given to me in exchange.  Now that is annoying.

I have a red RX8 on the way.  Looking forward to it... and to my TFZ exclusive 3.  Plus a £6 bud is on the way.


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> I had fit issues with the bigger sibling so I traded that and my Tin Audio T1(more fit issues) to my husband.  Hmmm I just realized.. I recently took pity on him and gave him back the one he had given to me in exchange.  Now that is annoying.
> 
> I have a red RX8 on the way.  Looking forward to it... and to my TFZ exclusive 3.  Plus a £6 bud is on the way.


The RX8 is crazy good value for money. I think it's brilliant.


----------



## crabdog

nxnje said:


> Because i was already extra-careful changing tips, like i always do with every iem
> I'm afraid something bad went on with the v80 production, here some people found loose nozzle and smthg like that, i'm so afraid again:/


Consider the RX8 and BQEYZ in that case. I would choose them before V80 anyway. And btw I was one of the others with a loose nozzle and snapped wires.


----------



## Nabillion_786

crabdog said:


> Well you can dial down the bass with the switches to make the mids more forward.


Just about a week ago I was fixed on getting either the dmg or the os v3, but 2 more iems have popped out of nowhere that really intrigues me, in the tsmr and the anew u1 respectively. The latter has the use of carbon nanotube technology and has said to be a great performer at the £100 price range.

I'm really stuck on which one of the 4 will compliment my queen's the best?


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> I'm really stuck on which one of the 4 will compliment my queen's the best?



Are you not satisfied with the Queens?


----------



## nxnje

crabdog said:


> Consider the RX8 and BQEYZ in that case. I would choose them before V80 anyway. And btw I was one of the others with a loose nozzle and snapped wires.



So do you have the rx8? How do you compare with the trn v80 technically?


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> Just about a week ago I was fixed on getting either the dmg or the os v3, but 2 more iems have popped out of nowhere that really intrigues me, in the tsmr and the anew u1 respectively. The latter has the use of carbon nanotube technology and has said to be a great performer at the £100 price range.
> 
> I'm really stuck on which one of the 4 will compliment my queen's the best?


After that, it will be "something to compliment my queen's and xxx" haha darn rabbit hole hobby!


----------



## crabdog

nxnje said:


> So do you have the rx8? How do you compare with the trn v80 technically?


It doesn't have as well defined bass as the V80 but I find the mids and treble to be slightly better.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Are you not satisfied with the Queens?


Absolutely loving it


mbwilson111 said:


> Are you not satisfied with the Queens?


Haha, honestly I'm loving them it's just that curiosity of getting a more premium sound. I feel as though I've fell inside that hole crabdog is talking about, LOL. I think you should know that better then everyone, haha, the amount of stuff you buy.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Absolutely loving it
> 
> Haha, honestly I'm loving them it's just that curiosity of getting a more premium sound. I feel as though I've fell inside that hole crabdog is talking about, LOL. I think you should know that better then everyone, haha, the amount of stuff you buy.



I am not necessarily looking for "better."   I just get curious and like new toys.  I love what I have.  Mostly I love my music.  Many of my iems were just £6 lightning deals.. some of which are surprisingly good.  Sometimes I like the look or color of something   Sometimes the hype gets to me but I try to wait and see with that.  I am not interested in buying an iem or bud that is more than $100.   My most expensive ones are the Toneking Nine Tail,  the 6BA per side Hotfi HM9, the iBasso IT01, Trinity Audio Master, and NiceHCK DT300.  I have a few that are around £50 and then the rest are less... often much less.  

I am done now with IEMs (after the TFZ E3 and the RX8 arrive)  Maybe a just couple of buds...only maybe.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> I am not necessarily looking for "better."   I just get curious and like new toys.  I love what I have.  Mostly I love my music.  Many of my iems were just £6 lightning deals.. some of which are surprisingly good.  Sometimes I like the look or color of something   Sometimes the hype gets to me but I try to wait and see with that.  I am not interested in buying an iem or bud that is more than $100.   My most expensive ones are the Toneking Nine Tail,  the 6BA per side Hotfi HM9, the iBasso IT01, Trinity Audio Master, and NiceHCK DT300.  I have a few that are around £50 and then the rest are less... often much less.
> 
> I am done now with IEMs (after the TFZ E3 and the RX8 arrive)  Maybe a just couple of buds...only maybe.


In that case I am really surprised of your last big purchase! If your not 'necessarily' looking for better sound and like the looks and colours of iems then the queen's tick all of those boxes and are cheaper then the 9ts.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 23, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> In that case I am really surprised of your last big purchase! If your not 'necessarily' looking for better sound and like the looks and colours of iems then the queen's tick all of those boxes and are cheaper then the 9ts.



That was not quite what I meant... I meant I already have several that give me great sound.  I actually like the look of the Nine Tail.  When I read a comparison of the Nine Tail and the Queen it just sounded more like my type of sound... not necessarily better or worse.  You did not like the Nine Tail.  I do.  As for the looks of the Queen, it is beautiful but I do have others of that style that are also beautiful.

Of course sound matters.  I just meant I am not looking for anything "better" than what I have because what I have already sounds great.   I do not NEED the RX8 but I like its looks, it does not cost much and I know I will like it because I trust crabdogs ear.

Anyway, I listen TO my music.  I listen WITH the gear.


----------



## superuser1

mbwilson111 said:


> That was not quite what I meant... I meant I already have several that give me great sound.  I actually like the look of the Nine Tail.  When I read a comparison of the Nine Tail and the Queen it just sounded more like my type of sound... not necessarily better or worse.  You did not like the Nine Tail.  I do.  As for the looks of the Queen, it is beautiful but I do have others of they style that are also beautiful.
> 
> Of course sound matters.  I just meant I am not looking for anything "better" than what I have because what I have already sounds great.   I do not NEED the RX8 but I like its looks, it does not cost much and I know I will like it because I trust crabdogs ear.


+10 @ crabdog


----------



## zeppu08 (Sep 23, 2018)

Ok now bad guy just posted a new vid of those DGVP DM6 and i dont know now what to get.

My list now
-Hifi Boy OS V3
-BGVP DMG
-TSMR 7 Star
-BGVP DM6

Any other recomendations i can look into? No more than $200..


----------



## Nabillion_786

zeppu08 said:


> Ok now bad guy just posted a new vid of those DGVP DM6 and i dont know now what to get.
> 
> My list now
> -Hifi Boy OS V3
> ...


Ive got the same list as you but have the anew u1 in my head to worry about aswell. It's gonna be tough call to make as all seem very good good for there price! I'm just after the one which has the most lush and forward vocals and full, punchy bass. Just worried that the tsmr may lack the bass dynamics when compared to the others.


----------



## chickenmoon

zeppu08 said:


> Ok now bad guy just posted a new vid of those DGVP DM6 and i dont know now what to get.
> 
> My list now
> -Hifi Boy OS V3
> ...



Simgot EN700 Pro


----------



## smith

zeppu08 said:


> Ok now bad guy just posted a new vid of those DGVP DM6 and i dont know now what to get.
> 
> My list now
> -Hifi Boy OS V3
> ...



I am look at the first two on your list plus...the Oriolus Finschi


----------



## audio123

zeppu08 said:


> Anyone done a comparison of the Hifi Boy Os V3 and Bvgp DMG?? Torn on this two iems.. also looking on those TSMR 7 Star.. any opinions on them?


Just did a comparison. 
The OS V3 has a fuller bass performance than the DMG and there is more rumble. The midrange on the DMG is leaner and the transparency level is higher. Treble on the DMG is more airy while OS V3 has a smoother presentation.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 23, 2018)

After this comparison my final decision is between the osv3 or the anew u1 you recommended to me! Btw do you have an estimate of how long it will take for you to get your review up? I am eagerly waiting for a comparison of the 2 before deciding.

Btw thanks alot your a great help as always @audio123 !


----------



## tripside

audio123 said:


> Just did a comparison.
> The OS V3 has a fuller bass performance than the DMG and there is more rumble. The midrange on the DMG is leaner and the transparency level is higher. Treble on the DMG is more airy while OS V3 has a smoother presentation.



Is the DM6 an improvement over these two?


----------



## audio123

Nabillion_786 said:


> After this comparison my final decision is between the osv3 or the anew u1 you recommended to me! Btw do you have an estimate of how long it will take for you to get your review up? I am eagerly waiting for a comparison of the 2 before deciding.
> 
> Btw thanks alot your a great help as always!


Hey, I am not really sure but I can tell you the comparison now. 
OS V3 has fuller lows and Anew extension is slightly better. Midrange of Anew U1 is more lively but not as full as OS V3. Treble on the Anew is more energetic.


----------



## Nabillion_786

audio123 said:


> Hey, I am not really sure but I can tell you the comparison now.
> OS V3 has fuller lows and Anew extension is slightly better. Midrange of Anew U1 is more lively but not as full as OS V3. Treble on the Anew is more energetic.


Great! You've helped me come to my conclusion. I guess it'll be the os v3 that will be my next iem!


----------



## audio123

tripside said:


> Is the DM6 an improvement over these two?


I would say yes with a better technical performance


----------



## zeppu08

audio123 said:


> I would say yes with a better technical performance



Is the DM6 vs OS V3 price difference worth it?? And about the TMSR 7 star, is it a different league with the 2?


----------



## audio123 (Sep 24, 2018)

zeppu08 said:


> Is the DM6 vs OS V3 price difference worth it?? And about the TMSR 7 star, is it a different league with the 2?


Hi, I will let you know the difference soon. In the meantime, you can read my review of the DM6


----------



## zeppu08

audio123 said:


> Hi, I will let you know the difference soon. In the meantime, you can read my review of the ]DM6 .
> Cheers!



Nice! Will do. Thanks. Will wait for your comparison too.


----------



## nxnje

Heya guys, from what i've been reading it seems like the XBA6-in-1 from S*nfer has 2 knowles BA drivers, is that true? 
I mean, the BAs cost like 50$ so how is it possible?


----------



## audio123

zeppu08 said:


> Nice! Will do. Thanks. Will wait for your comparison too.


Thanks. Appreciate it!


----------



## Strudelicious (Sep 24, 2018)

nxnje said:


> So there's no IEM that could beat TRN v80 at its price point?
> After receiving the faulty pair i tried to figure out better using just one of the two earbuds (the onlt one functioning) and i have to say treble is really sibilant and fatiguing (even if extremely detailed).
> 
> There is no IEM with the cable that goes around the ear that can actually beat the v80 now?
> ...




There's some other options but I believe they're banned to talk about. However, those other comparable options cost about 5 bucks more and its in fierce debate whether or not they're actually better or just slightly hyped.

The aforementioned RX-8 is by the same banned company I'm talking about.


----------



## nxnje

Strudelicious said:


> There's some other options but I believe they're banned to talk about. However, those other comparable options cost about 5 bucks more and its in fierce debate whether or not they're actually better or just slightly hyped.
> 
> The aforementioned RX-8 is by the same banned company I'm talking about.



The only problem about the headphones you're talkin about is that they have a big shell which i can't wear as i have a very small ear.


----------



## nxnje

crabdog said:


> Consider the RX8 and BQEYZ in that case. I would choose them before V80 anyway. And btw I was one of the others with a loose nozzle and snapped wires.



Just a little question: which color did u pick of the trn v80?
I'm just asking to the people who got faulty unit to understand if it's just somethinf about certain colors or painting type and so on.


----------



## Slater

nxnje said:


> Just a little question: which color did u pick of the trn v80?
> I'm just asking to the people who got faulty unit to understand if it's just somethinf about certain colors or painting type and so on.



Hmmm, good point.

TRN did make the change from glossy paint in the initial production runs to matte paint at a later point. I wonder if there was some other reason, or if they used that as an opportunity to make other changes. Every other manufacturer does, so why not TRN...


----------



## Slater

nxnje said:


> The only problem about the headphones you're talkin about is that they have a big shell which i can't wear as i have a very small ear.



Depending on what sound you're after (or what music you listen to), as well as your budget, you could always get something with a very small shell. Like KZ ZSA, EMI CI-880 (Estron C630), or there's also a 2DD+2BA quad driver that uses Knowles BAs.


----------



## Strudelicious (Sep 24, 2018)

Slater said:


> Depending on what sound you're after (or what music you listen to), as well as your budget, you could always get something with a very small shell. Like KZ ZSA, EMI CI-880 (Estron C630), or there's also a 2DD+2BA quad driver that uses Knowles BAs.



Which one is that that uses knowles ba's?

Also gloss paint adds microns more width than matte paint, so if fitment was poor it could be because gloss paint added too much width to separate parts. Also gloss paint is a little harder to make an even looking nice surface. Matte's ezpz to deal with


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> Hmmm, good point.
> 
> TRN did make the change from glossy paint in the initial production runs to matte paint at a later point. I wonder if there was some other reason, or if they used that as an opportunity to make other changes. Every other manufacturer does, so why not TRN...



Yes i was thinking about the color swapping.
Maybe the color swap changed something in the production that's causing these defects now.
A TRN beta tester on audiobudget facebook page said trn has 1 defective pair out of 5.000 average, and this is strange considering here on the forum we were 3 people and one more on the facebook post comments.
So 4 out of 20k actually? I don't know, something has happened, i'm just trying to understand if it depends on the type of colore (glossy or matte).



Slater said:


> Depending on what sound you're after (or what music you listen to), as well as your budget, you could always get something with a very small shell. Like KZ ZSA, EMI CI-880 (Estron C630), or there's also a 2DD+2BA quad driver that uses Knowles BAs.



If the last one you're mentioning is what i think around 50$, it's out of my budget sadly.
Is that in ear really using knowles drivers? 
It's incredible i mean, 2x knowles drivers cost 50$ and that headphone costs like 50$.
How can it be possible?


----------



## thejoker13

nxnje said:


> Yes i was thinking about the color swapping.
> Maybe the color swap changed something in the production that's causing these defects now.
> A TRN beta tester on audiobudget facebook page said trn has 1 defective pair out of 5.000 average, and this is strange considering here on the forum we were 3 people and one more on the facebook post comments.
> So 4 out of 20k actually? I don't know, something has happened, i'm just trying to understand if it depends on the type of colore (glossy or matte).
> ...


----------



## thejoker13

Geez, I really botched that reply, lol. Headfi on mobile can be tricky.


----------



## Slater (Sep 24, 2018)

nxnje said:


> Yes i was thinking about the color swapping.
> Maybe the color swap changed something in the production that's causing these defects now.
> A TRN beta tester on audiobudget facebook page said trn has 1 defective pair out of 5.000 average, and this is strange considering here on the forum we were 3 people and one more on the facebook post comments.
> So 4 out of 20k actually? I don't know, something has happened, i'm just trying to understand if it depends on the type of colore (glossy or matte).
> ...



1 out of 5,000 defects? I highly doubt that. That is is a 200ppm defect rate; an _extremely_ low number even for the best and most advanced manufacturing companies on earth. It is possible, but I personally don’t believe it.

Unfortunately, there’s no way to prove it. I mean, just on HF we’ve had numerous people who had the nozzle fall off their v80. Do you really think for every 1 of those HF people, there were 5,000 others with absolutely zero issues - not even a channel imbalance or driver wired out of phase?

To your 2nd comment, I would say the per-unit cost of Knowles drivers could be low if you buy in sufficient quantities. If you buy 25k drivers at a time, you’re going to get a much lower price than buying 2 drivers.


----------



## crabdog

nxnje said:


> Yes i was thinking about the color swapping.
> Maybe the color swap changed something in the production that's causing these defects now.
> A TRN beta tester on audiobudget facebook page said trn has 1 defective pair out of 5.000 average, and this is strange considering here on the forum we were 3 people and one more on the facebook post comments.
> So 4 out of 20k actually? I don't know, something has happened, i'm just trying to understand if it depends on the type of colore (glossy or matte).
> ...


Having weak or no glue on the nozzle does not make them defective, just poorly put together.


----------



## Nabillion_786

crabdog said:


> Having weak or no glue on the nozzle does not make them defective, just poorly put together.


Just ordered the os v3 and am absolutely buzzing for this one! 

Btw, what tips do you use for your queens? I feel the sound is a bit soft in its articulation with the default tips. It's a pleasant trait for some but I would like a bit more energy.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> Having weak or no glue on the nozzle does not make them defective, just poorly put together.



Agreed.

When the nozzle falls off and tears the wires off the BA drivers though, that’s when it goes from the “poorly put together” category to “defective” IMO.


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> Just ordered the os v3 and am absolutely buzzing for this one!
> 
> Btw, what tips do you use for your queens? I feel the sound is a bit soft in its articulation with the default tips. It's a pleasant trait for some but I would like a bit more energy.


I use one of my goto fat black doughnuts. XL, wide bore, shallow fit.


----------



## chinmie

crabdog said:


> I use one of my goto fat black doughnuts. XL, wide bore, shallow fit.



similar to spiral dot? do you have the link where to buy them?


----------



## superuser1

chinmie said:


> similar to spiral dot? do you have the link where to buy them?


I was just about to ask the same.


----------



## crabdog

chinmie said:


> similar to spiral dot? do you have the link where to buy them?





superuser1 said:


> I was just about to ask the same.


Whenever I go to my local 7/11 store I have a quick look at their throwaway IEMs and I'll often buy one if I see extra large tips in the box. I got into the habit because the eartips that come with 9/10 IEMs are too small for my ears.

There is a very similar one that came with the BGVP DMG but it's about 0.5mm smaller. Occasionally you can find similar ones with Chi-Fi IEMs. Some others that come to mind are the Brainwavz Jive, Shozy Zero, TFZ Balance 2M etc.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 24, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I use one of my goto fat black doughnuts. XL, wide bore, shallow fit.





crabdog said:


> I use one of my goto fat black doughnuts. XL, wide bore, shallow fit.


One of the reviewers of the os v3 has just told me that he feels the midbass is fatter and leaks more into the mids then the queen's. This doesn't sound right to me at all from some of the reviews I've read.. Im hoping its more of a defective unit rather than the actual tuning so would like to confirm with you as you have both of them and i still have time to cancel my order just incase.


----------



## SuperLuigi

I didnt see it mentioned yet but it looks like Meizu released a budget friendly version of the EP52 which are pretty highly regarded as far as bluetooth headphones go.  They are also relasing a bluetooth adaptor(turn any headphone into a wireless headphone) that looks very much like xiaomi's but with better specs and a similiar price from what i can see.

https://gizchina.it/2018/09/meizu-live-15-ep-52-lite-powerbank-3/


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> One of the reviewers of the os v3 has just told me that he feels the midbass is fatter and leaks more into the mids then the queen's. This doesn't sound right to me at all from some of the reviews I've read.. Im hoping its more of a defective unit rather than the actual tuning so would like to confirm with you as you have both of them and i still have time to cancel my order just incase.


That's not how I hear them but YMMV.  I doubt his unit is defective, it's more likely how each of us hears them. Different ears, different eartips, different source, different music etc. Take a look at my measurements of each one. Which one looks to have the fatter mid-bass  and more rececced mids to you?


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> I didnt see it mentioned yet but it looks like Meizu released a budget friendly version of the EP52 which are pretty highly regarded as far as bluetooth headphones go.  They are also relasing a bluetooth adaptor(turn any headphone into a wireless headphone) that looks very much like xiaomi's but with better specs and a similiar price from what i can see.
> 
> https://gizchina.it/2018/09/meizu-live-15-ep-52-lite-powerbank-3/



Other than the various blue colors, I wonder what they really changed for the EP52 Lite. The normal EP52 was pretty Lite to begin with. I am very happy to see the price decrease though (~$18). I hope they fixed the issue where the cable is real iffy where it exits the headband, causing sound cutouts. I've had 3 pairs so far, and all 3 have done the exact same thing including 2 right OOTB.


----------



## Nabillion_786

crabdog said:


> That's not how I hear them but YMMV.  I doubt his unit is defective, it's more likely how each of us hears them. Different ears, different eartips, different source, different music etc. Take a look at my measurements of each one. Which one looks to have the fatter mid-bass  and more rececced mids to you?


I see your point, thanks for the clarification and the graphs. Whilst I 100 percent agree with what your saying, I also stumbled upon that whole nicehck hk6 saga where it had inconsistent tuning and some people eventually were put off by them. I just hope that  the os v3 won't be like that as I read another review which sounded very different compared to the more consistent ones.


----------



## crabdog (Sep 25, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> I see your point, thanks for the clarification and the graphs. Whilst I 100 percent agree with what your saying, I also stumbled upon that whole nicehck hk6 saga where it had inconsistent tuning and some people eventually were put off by them. I just hope that  the os v3 won't be like that as I read another review which sounded very different compared to the more consistent ones.


Well, I didn't believe that either. It was more like the HK6 didn't live up to the hype so someone started making excuses. Notice how nobody has so much as mentioned it since the hype was debunked? (until you did just now that is)  Up until that point, it was the greatest IEM in the world if you believe everything you read...


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 25, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Well, I didn't believe that either. It was more like the HK6 didn't live up to the hype so someone started making excuses. Notice how nobody has so much as mentioned it since the hype was debunked? (until you did just now that is)  Up until that point, it was the greatest IEM in the world if you believe everything you read...





crabdog said:


> Well, I didn't believe that either. It was more like the HK6 didn't live up to the hype so someone started making excuses. Notice how nobody has so much as mentioned it since the hype was debunked? (until you did just now that is)  Up until that point, it was the greatest IEM in the world if you believe everything you read...


Hahaha soo true!!!
And notice how some people were quick selling them aswell... Hmmmm


----------



## nxnje

crabdog said:


> Having weak or no glue on the nozzle does not make them defective, just poorly put together.





Slater said:


> Agreed.
> 
> When the nozzle falls off and tears the wires off the BA drivers though, that’s when it goes from the “poorly put together” category to “defective” IMO.



Wait
The thing said by Slater is actually what I mean.
My problem wasn't that there wasn't enough glue to make the nozzle secured to the shell.
The problem was that the glue was put in bad way.
As soon as I noticed the nozzle walls falling apart, it just popped off carrying the BA driver with it.
Now, if I try to separate the driver and detache it from the nozzle i find several difficulties and i have to make so much force.
So that makes me think the glue ended in the wrong place
I can agree about Bad assembly, as the manufacturing process consists in assemblying, but when we see a BA driver popping off and we want a replacement we make an rma for a faulty unit. That's why i mean defective/faulty, even if faulty is my preferred term.

In any case i'm quite disappointed from my experience and hearing that other people encountered my problem just puts me behind a hipotetic situation in which i buy a new one and maybe it seems all ok, then the nozzle falls off with the BA after one month.
The guy in the facebook comments had this adventure and the shop just refunded him 6$.
What i do with 6$ at that point? I buy an edr2? Yes, i can, but i will not have my faulty v80 back again.


----------



## tripside

Slater said:


> Other than the various blue colors, I wonder what they really changed for the EP52 Lite. The normal EP52 was pretty Lite to begin with. I am very happy to see the price decrease though (~$18). I hope they fixed the issue where the cable is real iffy where it exits the headband, causing sound cutouts. I've had 3 pairs so far, and all 3 have done the exact same thing including 2 right OOTB.



‘Lite’ could mean they are using inferior components. All Chinese brands have a ‘Youth’ version of their products to meet a lower price point.


----------



## tripside

nxnje said:


> If the last one you're mentioning is what i think around 50$, it's out of my budget sadly.Is that in ear really using knowles drivers?It's incredible i mean, 2x knowles drivers cost 50$ and that headphone costs like 50$.How can it be possible?



Do these have a name ?


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 25, 2018)

Travelled to London and watched movies on the plane: Death of Stalin (boring) and Solo (boring) on the Boeing 787's entertainment system...but both offered good soundtracks challenging for earphones. The *KZ AS10* worked very well in this environment: sealing well with very good resolution/separation. The more refined but less robust sounding *Brainwavz B400* did not add anything but were a tad too tame (in this particular environment). In fact, I really enjoyed staring at the AS10's braided cable.

In London, I am using the combination of Shanling M0 player and Brainwavz B400...stellar.

Somebody over on the sub-$100-Otto-banned-Chinese-thread wanted to know something about the *Boarseman CX-98*. From memory: superb build (metal housings; substantial haptic) with a horrible treble pierce out of the box. This is easily and entirely fixed with micropore tape (just stuck on top of the nozzle) which translates into a beefy, robust, V-shaped sound signature.


----------



## themindfreak

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hahaha soo true!!!
> And notice how some people were quick selling them aswell... Hmmmm


I was one of the first few to get the HK6, I sold it in 1 months time lol...


----------



## Slater

tripside said:


> Do these have a name ?



Not one that can used ‘round these parts, cowboy.


----------



## nxnje

tripside said:


> Do these have a name ?


As far as my experience says (i did a previous post about that product like yesterday and it was deleted) the name of that product cannot be written here but if you go on audiobudget, the product is one of top notch headphones.


----------



## tripside

Slater said:


> Not one that can used ‘round these parts, cowboy.





nxnje said:


> As far as my experience says (i did a previous post about that product like yesterday and it was deleted) the name of that product cannot be written here but if you go on audiobudget, the product is one of top notch headphones.



Thanks for the lead.. I am not touching that brand with a 10 feet pole. I remember the hype around their Four-in-One. One of my worst purchases. I was honestly so put off by my Chi-Fi purchases that year that I stayed away from Headfi for quite a bit.


----------



## nxnje

tripside said:


> Thanks for the lead.. I am not touching that brand with a 10 feet pole. I remember the hype around their Four-in-One. One of my worst purchases. I was honestly so put off by my Chi-Fi purchases that year that I stayed away from Headfi for quite a bit.



The web says their six-in-one which features actually other 2DD+2knowlesBA is actually good, but i was really curious about how could they make a so cheap earphone with such great hardware.


----------



## tripside

nxnje said:


> The web says their six-in-one which features actually other 2DD+2knowlesBA is actually good, but i was really curious about how could they make a so cheap earphone with such great hardware.



We don't know how big a presence they have in their home market. But if they are moving thousands of unit every month, they could have sourced the Knowles BA at wholesale prices. DD drivers don't really cost much.


----------



## HungryPanda

I for one actually like the NiceHCK HK6


----------



## weedophile

To just add on to the AS10, usually at work i will use earbuds which is the PT15 and when i switch over to IEMs, they tend to sound horrible as i am brain burned but the earbuds.

So while my bosses were out today, i switched to the CM5 and mt god they suck xD (just at that moment) so i put back the PT15 and enjoyed myself to the tunes of Jacky Cheung and after awhile i told myself, "Why not the AS10?"

Then when i put them on, boy they dont suck, and are actually stellar. I think part of it stems from the fact that it has excellent depth that is airy (not buds kind airy), something like compact airy.

Idk how to describe it but both the CM5 and T2 has this vocals which makes u feel like u are listening in a room. But the AS10 makes u feel like u are listening in a hall. I wouldnt say which is better as sometimes it would feel more intimate in a room, and sometimes u just wanna enjoy music in a hall.

But then again, it feels good to be spoilt for choices xD


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> I for one actually like the NiceHCK HK6



What is that plaid thing at the bottom of the photo... lol.


----------



## skajohyros

Pandas wearing PJs.


----------



## mbwilson111

skajohyros said:


> Pandas wearing PJs.



still early here... we only finished breakfast a couple of hours ago.  Now I see some buds in his ears...


----------



## HungryPanda

just a leg, nothing to see, move along


----------



## mbwilson111

well.. they are nice legs...

and nice buds in the ears...


----------



## Degree

Any recommendations for a bluetooth IEM thats <$40? It's annoying that I keep forgetting a dongle for my phone so I'm just going to get a pair of bluetooths.

Thanks!


----------



## zeppu08

Degree said:


> Any recommendations for a bluetooth IEM thats <$40? It's annoying that I keep forgetting a dongle for my phone so I'm just going to get a pair of bluetooths.
> 
> Thanks!



Maybe u can consider fiio btr models..


----------



## superuser1

Degree said:


> Any recommendations for a bluetooth IEM thats <$40? It's annoying that I keep forgetting a dongle for my phone so I'm just going to get a pair of bluetooths.
> 
> Thanks!









https://www.amazon.com/FB1-Bluetooth-Wireless-Headphone-Earphone/dp/B07D9HHLWK
$ 39.99


----------



## crabdog

Degree said:


> Any recommendations for a bluetooth IEM thats <$40? It's annoying that I keep forgetting a dongle for my phone so I'm just going to get a pair of bluetooths.
> 
> Thanks!


Brainwavz BLU-300


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/FB1-Bluetooth-Wireless-Headphone-Earphone/dp/B07D9HHLWK
> $ 39.99


+1 for this as a good alternative to the BLU-300.


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> Brainwavz BLU-300


Thank you i didnt even know about this


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> I for one actually like the NiceHCK HK6


The NiceHCK HK6 received a "euphoric" review here on Head-Fi. I had even commented that the review had been "euphoric". And now everybody is selling them fast? Makes no sense.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Degree said:


> Any recommendations for a bluetooth IEM thats <$40? It's annoying that I keep forgetting a dongle for my phone so I'm just going to get a pair of bluetooths.
> 
> Thanks!


Another vote for a Fiio BTR model, so you can continue to use your current wired headphones.  I picked up the uBTR since it was pretty inexpensive ($27.99 on Amazon US with Prime shipping).  Also waiting for KZ's new BTE model to be delivered, a 1+1 hybrid setup.  Judging by the rendered photos, it looks like it's using the same drivers as the ZS4 (just my opinion based on the funnel-like shape on the end of the 8mm dynamic driver).  Time will tell if they sound the same.


----------



## thejoker13

Otto Motor said:


> The NiceHCK HK6 received a "euphoric" review here on Head-Fi. I had even commented that the review had been "euphoric". And now everybody is selling them fast? Makes no sense.


It's because they aren't as good as the review says. They aren't "bad", but not worth their msrp in my opinion. I bought mine off the classifieds here for 110.00, and they're good value at that price, but not the 260.00.


----------



## theresanarc

Otto Motor said:


> Somebody over on the sub-$100-Otto-banned-Chinese-thread wanted to know something about the *Boarseman CX-98*. From memory: superb build (metal housings; substantial haptic) with a horrible treble pierce out of the box. This is easily and entirely fixed with micropore tape (just stuck on top of the nozzle) which translates into a beefy, robust, V-shaped sound signature.



Thanks, that was me. Think I'll avoid those then since I don't want V-Shaped, just something with more of the clear flat sound I get with earbuds (but obviously IEMs needed because of their better isolation while commuting).


----------



## randomnin

Sort of off-topic, but I'm already here and too lazy to go elsewhere, so two obscure questions.
Other than discomfort, are there any health effects to stretching one's ear canals regularly? #tripleflangeearrape

If a poor MMCX connection makes one side quieter, can putting foil or metal shavings in the female connector, and then forcefully plugging it in, fix the problem? At least until I decide I need to unplug it again.


----------



## snip3r77

weedophile said:


> To just add on to the AS10, usually at work i will use earbuds which is the PT15 and when i switch over to IEMs, they tend to sound horrible as i am brain burned but the earbuds.
> 
> So while my bosses were out today, i switched to the CM5 and mt god they suck xD (just at that moment) so i put back the PT15 and enjoyed myself to the tunes of Jacky Cheung and after awhile i told myself, "Why not the AS10?"
> 
> ...



Fast fast buy Willsounds


----------



## Slater (Sep 25, 2018)

randomnin said:


> Sort of off-topic, but I'm already here and too lazy to go elsewhere, so two obscure questions.
> Other than discomfort, are there any health effects to stretching one's ear canals regularly? #tripleflangeearrape
> 
> If a poor MMCX connection makes one side quieter, can putting foil or metal shavings in the female connector, and then forcefully plugging it in, fix the problem? At least until I decide I need to unplug it again.



Please don’t do anything like that! The mmcx is + (via center pin) and - (via the barrel). If you try either of those, you will short it out, or wreck the mmcx totally, or both. The mmcx is extremely fragile.

You can try very gently tweaking the little locking washer ring on the male plug with pliers.

There’s a post somewhere around here where someone shows an awesome illustration of what to do. It was originally referring to a tin audio T2, but it will apply to other mmcx too. If you search for the post you will find it.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 26, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> It's because they aren't as good as the review says. They aren't "bad", but not worth their msrp in my opinion. I bought mine off the classifieds here for 110.00, and they're good value at that price, but not the 260.00.


I think I had asked for a graph accompanying that review in order to get the earphone's basic flavour. The general problem is that, once we go up in price, reviewers less likely have heard the competition...which is crucial for any review as comparisons validate an earphone. And, in this price category, anything sounds much better than our $50 fare...but does it sound good enough for the money?

One of these benchmarks should be the Ultimate Ears 900S ($399 list price). An aficionado reported that you need to spend 1000 - 2000 Euros to get a better sound. The UE900S can sometimes be found on massdrop for $179. It is a 2012 model last updated in 2014, looks cheap and unsexy, is built cheaply with simple looking cables,  but it is wonderfully small and ergonomic and it sounds stellar. I bet ya that you won't find any Chifi iem for under $1000 beating it sound wise. I trust in Ultimate Ears to have the knowledge and experience to produce a better sounding earphone than any Chinese shop - in a comparable price range.


----------



## tripside

Otto Motor said:


> I think I had asked for a graph accompanying that review in order to get the earphone's basic flavour. The general problem is that, once we go up in price, reviewers less likely have heard the competition...which is crucial for any review as comparisons validate an earphone. And, in this price category, anything sounds much better than our $50 fare...but does it sound good enough for the money?
> 
> One of these benchmarks should be the Ultimate Ears 900S ($399 list price). An aficionado reported that you need to spend 1000 - 2000 Euros to get a better sound. The UE900S can sometimes be found on massdrop for $179. It is a 2012 model last updated in 2014, looks cheap and unsexy, is built cheaply with simple looking cables,  but it is wonderfully small and ergonomic and it sounds stellar. I bet ya that you won't find any Chifi iem for under $1000 beating it sound wise. I trust in Ultimate Ears to have the knowledge and experience to produce a better sounding earphone than any Chinese shop - in a comparable price range.



I think you are discounting the improvements, both technological and in workmanship, in the last couple of years. It allows you to reach lower price points and offer better quality. IEMs as a product are evolving at a breakneck speed in China and elsewhere in Asia. With so many companies competing , I can only see the competition leading to better and better products.

P.S I think a reviewer here compared the Audbos P4 to UE900s and found them comparable.


----------



## nxnje

Anyone here can compare the ZS6 with the V80?
Really curious about it.

In any case, i have small ears but i'm just curious about this comparison.. i know kz zs6 is not the best for small ears, am i wrong?


----------



## loomisjohnson

nxnje said:


> Anyone here can compare the ZS6 with the V80?
> Really curious about it.
> 
> In any case, i have small ears but i'm just curious about this comparison.. i know kz zs6 is not the best for small ears, am i wrong?


the zs6 is very large with a shallow, protruding fit and some sharp edges--it's definitely not for small ears. the v80 is sleeker and a more comfortable fit for me. soundwise, it's purely a matter of taste--the v6 is treble-focused, with a lot of microdetail (some folks find the treble overdone or sharp) with a wide stage and excellent imaging. the v80 is more of a traditional v-shape, with especially good bass control and quality; instrument placement isn't as accurate as the zs6, tho i find it less fatiguing than the zs6 and am liking it more with extended listening.


----------



## HungryPanda

V80 v ZS6:


----------



## B9Scrambler

ZS6 all the way!!


----------



## duaned

B9Scrambler said:


> ZS6 all the way!!


100%, they are amazing for treble and bassheads like myself!


----------



## HungryPanda

I have to agree as much as I like the V80 the KZ ZS6 is just so much more entertaining


----------



## nxnje

I would really like to pick a zs6, just worried about the shape as my small ears already hurted wearing my old zs3
Is that a bad sign? Hahahah


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 26, 2018)

nxnje said:


> I would really like to pick a zs6, just worried about the shape as my small ears already hurted wearing my old zs3
> Is that a bad sign? Hahahah



Yes, that could be a bad sign.  Do you have other iems of similar shape that are comfortable?   Weirdly, the ZS3 bothered my ears. I cannot remember now which part but one small part of it pressed on part of my ear too much.  But the ZS6, ZSR, ZS10, ZST, ED16, TRN V20, Uiisii CM5 and a few others of that type do fit me comfortably and sound great with the right tips.


----------



## weedophile

snip3r77 said:


> Fast fast buy Willsounds


No la bro, the PT15 signature fits me alot. Not really into buds these days


----------



## BrunoC

KZ ZS6 vs TRN V80

One more vote for the ZS6. No contest.

Actually when almost everybody finds the ZS6 piercing, I don't.  In fact for me the V80's treble is much more artificial and piercing. It hurts my ears. The V80 was a big disappointment to me. Too much hype... hell, I prefer the V20 to the V80.

The ZS6 is pure energetic pleasure. V-shaped, maybe, but I don't find the mids recessed. I find the sound coherent and balanced in the final result!


----------



## nxnje

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, that could be a bad sign.  Do you have other iems of similar shape that are comfortable?   Weirdly, the ZS3 bothered my ears. I cannot remember now which part but one small part of it pressed on part of my ear too much.  But the ZS7, ZSR, ZS10, ZST, ED16, TRN V20, Uiisii CM5 and a few others of that type do fit me comfortably and sound great with the right tips.


Yes, the zs3 was pushing my ear here:


 
I don't have anyway another headphone to try but the trn v80 fits me well even if my sample is faulty and i can't use them
Trying the earphones just on the ear they feel comfortable.



BrunoC said:


> KZ ZS6 vs TRN V80
> 
> One more vote for the ZS6. No contest.
> 
> ...



Thanks even to you for your opinion, it's appreciated.


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> One of these benchmarks should be the Ultimate Ears 900S ($399 list price). An aficionado reported that you need to spend 1000 - 2000 Euros to get a better sound. The UE900S can sometimes be found on massdrop for $179. It is a 2012 model last updated in 2014, looks cheap and unsexy, is built cheaply with simple looking cables,  but it is wonderfully small and ergonomic and it sounds stellar. I bet ya that you won't find any Chifi iem for under $1000 beating it sound wise. I trust in Ultimate Ears to have the knowledge and experience to produce a better sounding earphone than any Chinese shop - in a comparable price range.



It's just 4 BA drivers in cheap housings with a couple of cheap cables I don't see why you'd need to spend 1K before it can be beaten by chi-fi technically. 

As for the tonal balance, it's truly awful IMO with that deep valley from 3 to 6kHz, certainly not a benchmark for me, it doesn't sound good with rock, it doesn't sound good with EDM, not sure if it sounds good with anything really, nearly everything else I have beats them on that front.


----------



## antdroid

The ZS6 is more fun of an IEM over the TRN V80, but I'll take the V80 over it. It's less V-shaped to me, and less exaggerated. I do find it's mids and lower treble very loose and a bit unpredictable though. Some songs sound really good and some sound very off. The ZS6 is an exciting IEM but sibilance kills it for me even though it does well in other areas besides that harsh lower treble peak.


----------



## Slater (Sep 26, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> It's just 4 BA drivers in cheap housings with a couple of cheap cables I don't see why you'd need to spend 1K before it can be beaten by chi-fi technically.
> 
> As for the tonal balance, it's truly awful IMO with that deep valley from 3 to 6kHz, certainly not a benchmark for me, it doesn't sound good with rock, it doesn't sound good with EDM, not sure if it sounds good with anything really, nearly everything else I have beats them on that front.



While I have never heard UE900, I have to share a review I saw once because it made me laugh. The person said “cymbals sound like you’re crashing 2 trash can kids together” haha

I’m not saying they are good or bad. It’s just funny the colorful way some people describe some of this stuff.

I think the average consumer just isn’t used to a flat reference type signature, and it turns them off because it’s not what they expected. I think that was the case with that person, because they complained that it had no bass as well.

My own opinion? If I was going to drop $1k on IEMs, I would be an idiot not to get CIEMs. Then it would sound exactly the way I wanted it to, fit exactly perfectly for me, etc. But that’s just me.


----------



## chickenmoon

Slater said:


> While I have never heard UE900, I have to share a review I saw once because it made me laugh. The person said “cymbals sound like you’re crashing 2 trash can kids together” haha
> 
> I’m not saying they are good or bad. It’s just funny the colorful way some people describe some of this stuff.
> 
> I think the average consumer just isn’t used to a flat reference type signature, and it turns them off because it’s not what they expected. I think that was the case with that person, because they complained that it had no bass as well.



It's not a flat reference type of tuning, it's only the bass region that's flat and then you've got a small plateau a few dB lower and then a massive dip of all the "clarity region" (3 to 6 kHz) followed by a 9/10kHz peak. It's really a weird sound sig and one that's not very pleasant to me. It sounds bright without feeling very clear and at the same time sounds dark/thick/bloated while not being bassy. I believe Etys, EX-1000 or even A15 Pro are much "reference" than those and they also are much more pleasing to me, especially the latter.


----------



## tripside

So when can we expect the Tin Audio T2 Pro to show up on Aliexpress? Massdrop sale has come and gone..


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 26, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> It's just 4 BA drivers in cheap housings with a couple of cheap cables I don't see why you'd need to spend 1K before it can be beaten by chi-fi technically.
> 
> As for the tonal balance, it's truly awful IMO with that deep valley from 3 to 6kHz, certainly not a benchmark for me, it doesn't sound good with rock, it doesn't sound good with EDM, not sure if it sounds good with anything really, nearly everything else I have beats them on that front.


Read the Head-Fi reviews (UE900*S* not UE900):
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lo...g-earphones-newest-2014-version.20102/reviews

The statement was that the UE900*S* will be improved on by 1000-200 Euro earphones (Chifi or not...).


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> My own opinion? If I was going to drop $1k on IEMs, I would be an idiot not to get CIEMs. Then it would sound exactly the way I wanted it to, fit exactly perfectly for me, etc. But that’s just me.



And I want a $1 K earphone for $179. That's why I got the UE900S.


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Read the Head-Fi reviews (UE900*S* not UE900):
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lo...g-earphones-newest-2014-version.20102/reviews
> 
> The statement was that the UE900*S* will be improved on by 1000-200 Euro earphones (Chifi or not...).



I have the *S* ones, reading reviews is certainly not going to make me like them one bit more. And my understanding is that both versions sound the same but I might be wrong on that.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Read the Head-Fi reviews (UE900*S* not UE900):
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lo...g-earphones-newest-2014-version.20102/reviews
> 
> The statement was that the UE900*S* will be improved on by 1000-200 Euro earphones (Chifi or not...).



Hey Otto, how do you prevent that tiny little hole in the nozzle from getting clogged up?

The size of the small hole is 0.2mm, which is incredibly small. And once it gets clogged, it can't be unclogged.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 26, 2018)

Slater said:


> Hey Otto, how do you prevent that tiny little hole in the nozzle from getting clogged up?
> 
> The size of the small hole is 0.2mm, which is incredibly small. And once it gets clogged, it can't be unclogged.


No idea! Why shouldn't it be uncloggable?

Apparently, this could be the new Slater mod:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ue-900-mods.749768/


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> No idea! Why shouldn't it be uncloggable?
> 
> Apparently, this could be the new Slater mod:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ue-900-mods.749768/



From what I could tell, even the smallest of items wouldn't fit into the hole. As one member stated "_I tried to unblock mine to increase the bass but even a needle was too large to fit in the hole_".

And even if you could find something so small it would fit into the hole, it would simply force the earwax/dirt deeper down into the hole.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> From what I could tell, even the smallest of items wouldn't fit into the hole. As one member stated "_I tried to unblock mine to increase the bass but even a needle was too large to fit in the hole_".
> 
> And even if you could find something so small it would fit into the hole, it would simply force the earwax/dirt deeper down into the hole.


My friend says:
Prevention: keep ears clean!

Cure: one strand of thin stranded electrical wire (30 gauge or thinner, each strand is around 0.1 mm or less), very carefully!


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 26, 2018)

guys whats the most bassheavy iem you heard .. I dont search for a good iem with a good signature it can be a bit muddy or recessed.. if only bass matters and subbass.. what do you guys think.. my most bassheavy iem is z5000 right now searching something similar budget 30 bucks max


----------



## crabdog

zazaboy said:


> guys whats the most bassheavy iem you heard .. I dont search for a good iem with a good signature it can be a bit muddy or recessed.. if only bass matters and subbass.. what do you guys think.. my most bassheavy iem is z5000 right now searching something similar budget 30 bucks max


Rock Zircon.


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> While I have never heard UE900, I have to share a review I saw once because it made me laugh. The person said “cymbals sound like you’re crashing 2 trash can kids together” haha
> 
> I’m not saying they are good or bad. It’s just funny the colorful way some people describe some of this stuff.
> 
> ...


That's a perfect example: i was talkin with a guy about the tin audio t2, which i personally don't have, but many people says it lack in the bass region. 
I'm sure if i'll buy it one day i will be disappointed by the lower part of the spectrum as i always used to love dat minor bump on the bass.
So that means, like we usually say, that everything is personal and kz just let us get habitude with a v-shaped signature we can maybe not hear in other chi-fi headphones, but our ears are just feeling little lacks somewhere.



crabdog said:


> Rock Zircon.


Heard many good things about zircon's bass.
I can advice the MEMT x5, the bass region is stellar imho.


----------



## chinmie

nxnje said:


> That's a perfect example: i was talkin with a guy about the tin audio t2, which i personally don't have, but many people says it lack in the bass region.
> I'm sure if i'll buy it one day i will be disappointed by the lower part of the spectrum as i always used to love dat minor bump on the bass.
> So that means, like we usually say, that everything is personal and kz just let us get habitude with a v-shaped signature we can maybe not hear in other chi-fi headphones, but our ears are just feeling little lacks somewhere.
> 
> ...



for the sake of balancing the opinions, i have the T2, and i never find them lacking in bass. what they have is too much treble peak while the bass and mids are about the same level. knock those trebles down, then you'll have an outstanding iem.


----------



## nxnje

chinmie said:


> for the sake of balancing the opinions, i have the T2, and i never find them lacking in bass. what they have is too much treble peak while the bass and mids are about the same level. knock those trebles down, then you'll have an outstanding iem.


Does Knocking the treble down means limiting the highs extension, which people say it's the muscle of those headphones (i'm speaking with hypotesis based on what people say in this forum)?
Or am i wrong?


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> While I have never heard UE900, I have to share a review I saw once because it made me laugh. The person said “cymbals sound like you’re crashing 2 trash can kids together” haha
> 
> I’m not saying they are good or bad. It’s just funny the colorful way some people describe some of this stuff.
> 
> ...



The Andromeda is tempting even at $1k. Plus if you're willing to go through an agent, Hisenior and some other chi-fi company can make a CIEM for you for less than 200 bux :

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...Qmrbe&id=566608121626&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail


----------



## Otto Motor

nxnje said:


> That's a perfect example: i was talkin with a guy about the tin audio t2, which i personally don't have, but many people says it lack in the bass region.
> I'm sure if i'll buy it one day i will be disappointed by the lower part of the spectrum as i always used to love dat minor bump on the bass.
> So that means, like we usually say, that everything is personal and kz just let us get habitude with a v-shaped signature we can maybe not hear in other chi-fi headphones, but our ears are just feeling little lacks somewhere.
> 
> ...


The Tinaudio T2 has a realistic bass...so-called audiophiles like it...but it does not have this artificially enhanced bass we are used to. The Rock Zircon has no midrange and a monster bass. Very vulgar sounding to me...


----------



## chinmie

nxnje said:


> Does Knocking the treble down means limiting the highs extension, which people say it's the muscle of those headphones (i'm speaking with hypotesis based on what people say in this forum)?
> Or am i wrong?



no, not the extension, but the volume or amount. use the mod to decrease the size of the bore tube (reducing treble volume and not messing with the extension much) instead of putting dampening material like foam, etc on the nozzle (which decreases the extension and warms up the overall tone)


----------



## crabdog

chinmie said:


> for the sake of balancing the opinions, i have the T2, and i never find them lacking in bass. what they have is too much treble peak while the bass and mids are about the same level. knock those trebles down, then you'll have an outstanding iem.


You will surely dislike the T2 Pro, in that case


----------



## demo-to (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi guys,

Any recommendations (from your personal experience) for a
balanced, neutral (or neutral warm), yet musical and definitely natural sounding UIEM which outclass the following I tried and liked???

- Simgot EN700Pro
- Rose Mini4 and Mini6 
- Etymotic ER4-SR
- Toneking T4

Price bracket: up to InEar Prophile 8 but not necessarily that high

Thanks.


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any recommendations (from your personal experience) for a
> balanced, neutral (or neutral warm), yet musical and definitely natural sounding UIEM which outclass the following I tried and liked???
> ...


I don't own many but have tried out loads of great iems and think the ostry kc09 is tremendous value with the right tips (very tip sensitive for me) at around £75. You can make them from very midbassy to completely flat and to some reviews it goes toe to toe with the simgot en700 pro, maybe even better. Has great great build and generally has a weighty, energetic but none fatiguing sound to it. Layering and separation is from a high class but the only downside for me is the treble that has good body and energy but lacks a bit of excitement and quantity (some may like this though).


----------



## Zerohour88

demo-to said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any recommendations (from your personal experience) for a
> balanced, neutral (or neutral warm), yet musical and definitely natural sounding UIEM which outclass the following I tried and liked???
> ...



Dita Answer's single DD sounds quite natural, brilliant balance (I particularly like the bass speed, quick despite being a DD).



Nabillion_786 said:


> I don't own many but have tried out loads of great iems and think the ostry kc09 is tremendous value with the right tips (very tip sensitive for me) at around £75. You can make them from very midbassy to completely flat and to some reviews it goes toe to toe with the simgot en700 pro, maybe even better. Has great great build and generally has a weighty, energetic but none fatiguing sound to it. Layering and separation is from a high class but the only downside for me is the treble that has good body and energy but lacks a bit of excitement and quantity (some may like this though).



he does want something that outclasses the EN700, not just toe-to-toe. InEar Prophile 8 also goes for $1000+ so I reckon tremendous value isn't high on the priority list


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 27, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> Dita Answer's single DD sounds quite natural, brilliant balance (I particularly like the bass speed, quick despite being a DD).
> 
> 
> 
> he does want something that outclasses the EN700, not just toe-to-toe. InEar Prophile 8 also goes for $1000+ so I reckon tremendous value isn't high on the priority list


Well... It's not easy to state 'what is better' because I know of a headfier that prefers the tin audio T2 (£25) over everything he has, including a lot more costly iems he has tried. It's not about price but about the actual sound quality and sound tuning (for me atleast). I went into my local headphone store with the ostrys as reference and can safely say that it swept out most of the competition clean and even alot more expensive iems for my tastes. I don't care about what anyone else says, but I even preferred it more than the Andromeda's!!! But maybe a completely different outcome for someone else's ears. Everyone has different expectations bro, it's not an easy hobby to just go and recommend something but a very costly hobby indeed!!!


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> The Tinaudio T2 has a realistic bass...so-called audiophiles like it...but it does not have this artificially enhanced bass we are used to. The Rock Zircon has no midrange and a monster bass. Very vulgar sounding to me...



Some people just want to have their ears tickled by that boom boom. Hence why Beats are so popular with the general public.


----------



## Zerohour88

Nabillion_786 said:


> Well... It's not easy to state 'what is better' because I know of a headfier that prefers the tin audio T2 (£25) over everything he has, including a lot more costly iems he has tried. It's not about price but about the actual sound quality and sound tuning (for me atleast). I went into my local headphone store with the ostrys as reference and can safely say that it swept out most of the competition clean and even alot more expensive iems for my tastes. I don't care about what anyone else says, but I even preferred it more than the Andromeda's!!! But maybe a completely different outcome for someone else's ears. Everyone has different expectations bro, it's not an easy hobby to just go and recommend something but a very costly hobby indeed!!!



If its something you "prefer", yeah sure, I won't argue with that. All the T2 praise and I much preferred the Tin Audio T1.

technical performance in terms of the sound signature that they were aiming for? that's a quite a bit harder to dispute. I won't deny that the T2 was more technically proficient, I just liked the T1 more.


----------



## superuser1

Nabillion_786 said:


> Well... It's not easy to state 'what is better' because I know of a headfier that prefers the tin audio T2 (£25) over everything he has, including a lot more costly iems he has tried. It's not about price but about the actual sound quality and sound tuning (for me atleast). I went into my local headphone store with the ostrys as reference and can safely say that it swept out most of the competition clean and even alot more expensive iems for my tastes. I don't care about what anyone else says, but I even preferred it more than the Andromeda's!!! But maybe a completely different outcome for someone else's ears. Everyone has different expectations bro, it's not an easy hobby to just go and recommend something but a very costly hobby indeed!!!


Dita Answer and Dream are in a different league IMO. very different!


----------



## Zerohour88

superuser1 said:


> Dita Answer and Dream are in a different league IMO. very different!



I'm sad that I might never get to test the Dream due to its limited run and availability.

There's always the Fealty, I guess

or that new brass project they're working on


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> Some people just want to have their ears tickled by that boom boom. Hence why Beats are so popular with the general public.


I partially agree.
Partially because there are people (like me) who like that little more bass because of the genres that are liked.
In my case i listen a lot of hard/heavy edm genres which are pumped and compressed till distortion many times, plenty of 808s basses, many subs and much power out of the sub-bass themselves.
So having a linear bass earphone just puts me nervous because i don't feel the rumble i need to push the rumble around me.
That is a just a point of view obviously, and that's again obvious a prefer a linear bass (maybe pushed by covering the vents or using foam tips, or equalizing) than a overwhelming bass that puts everything behind and rudely hot, knocking down the natural feel of the voices and so on.
An example can be the AKG 321, to me they sound a lot harsh, sibilant and piercing in the upper region, too much boost on the lower frequencies ans mids that sound artificial and behind everything. The treble even knock down the bass making the listening not enough satisfying and coherent.
My memt x5 has a stellar bass with a good amount of detail in the treble region, and even if mids are MUCH recessed, they sound clear and natural. I have to be sincere, as soon as i get a tinaudio t2 on my hands, first thing will be putting blue tack on the vents or a piece of black tape, except if i would use them for monitoring and tracking purposes.

Beats anyway are a great company if we have to speak about how they work.
They found a big market when they can sell low res headphones and make very big money just pushing the products to people who really care about status symbols and tendences.



Nabillion_786 said:


> Well... It's not easy to state 'what is better' because I know of a headfier that prefers the tin audio T2 (£25) over everything he has, including a lot more costly iems he has tried. It's not about price but about the actual sound quality and sound tuning (for me atleast). I went into my local headphone store with the ostrys as reference and can safely say that it swept out most of the competition clean and even alot more expensive iems for my tastes. I don't care about what anyone else says, but I even preferred it more than the Andromeda's!!! But maybe a completely different outcome for someone else's ears. Everyone has different expectations bro, it's not an easy hobby to just go and recommend something but a very costly hobby indeed!!!


In your case I have to say a little thing. Like we've already said many other times on the thread, the problem is not what is better and what can be compared in terms of costing.
The curious thing is how the technology pushed us forward: now we're able to make stellar earphones for a few bucks.
The problem is not so which headphones is better between a 10$ one and a 1k$ one, but how much money are you gonna spend to have enthusiast gear and how much do you gain in terms of coherence, detail, general quality..

This world is freakin incredible, time ago i would never thought we could reach this level of quality/price ratio but then, we're here babies.


----------



## crabdog

demo-to said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any recommendations (from your personal experience) for a
> balanced, neutral (or neutral warm), yet musical and definitely natural sounding UIEM which outclass the following I tried and liked???
> ...


One of my all time favourites is the DUNU DK-3001. You might have heard that some people had comfort issues with it so I'd recommend trying before buying. Having said that, with the right tips I can use it all day long no problem. The DK-4001 is about to hit the market too but nobody has heard it yet.


----------



## demo-to

superuser1 said:


> Dita Answer and Dream are in a different league IMO. very different!





Zerohour88 said:


> Dita Answer's single DD sounds quite natural, brilliant balance (I particularly like the bass speed, quick despite being a DD).
> 
> he does want something that outclasses the EN700, not just toe-to-toe. InEar Prophile 8 also goes for $1000+ so I reckon tremendous value isn't high on the priority list


Thanks.
Read some reviews in the meantime. 
Think IEM  this can be one answer  
Taking the reviews I have the idea the Answer might be tonality comparable to the Pinnacle P1.
Could you guys maybe compare these if you have or had both?


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 27, 2018)

nxnje said:


> I partially agree.
> Partially because there are people (like me) who like that little more bass because of the genres that are liked.
> In my case i listen a lot of hard/heavy edm genres which are pumped and compressed till distortion many times, plenty of 808s basses, many subs and much power out of the sub-bass themselves.
> So having a linear bass earphone just puts me nervous because i don't feel the rumble i need to push the rumble around me.
> ...


Very interesting point... But what I was getting at was that different iems suit different ears and not which iem is better then the other. You make a good point about gear but I believe you first need the right iem that suits your tastes, then go for the gear which gives that enhancement. Some people don't even like technical iems, they just prefer thunderous bass to get there nerves tickling. I can appreciate both that's why I love my tfz queen (not thunderous or technacally bad but bassy) and am looking for a more balanced iem which will hopefully be the hifiboy os v3 when it eventually arrives.


----------



## Nabillion_786

@demo-to you could maybe look at the new ostry kc07. That looks very interesting.


----------



## hakuzen

demo-to said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any recommendations (from your personal experience) for a
> balanced, neutral (or neutral warm), yet musical and definitely natural sounding UIEM which outclass the following I tried and liked???
> ...


BGVP DM6 sounds promising (i don't own it, it's just in my wishlist). at least, the fr curve showed by manufacturers looks quite neutral (maybe a bit more bass than those in your list). but dunno if it will outclass them, guess it will be at similar level.
these are all suppositions..


----------



## chinmie

crabdog said:


> You will surely dislike the T2 Pro, in that case



so you have the pro already? I've seen antdroid's review and it does seem that the pro have even higher treble. so you share the same view?


----------



## Zerohour88

demo-to said:


> Thanks.
> Read some reviews in the meantime.
> Think IEM  this can be one answer
> Taking the reviews I have the idea the Answer might be tonality comparable to the Pinnacle P1.
> Could you guys maybe compare these if you have or had both?



coincidentally, the guy who lent me the Answer also had a P1 (sold it off quite a while ago), he described the P1 as a neutral-sounding IEM, like a cheaper MD+ (not as good, of course).

not in the same class as the Answer, at least.


----------



## crabdog

chinmie said:


> so you have the pro already? I've seen antdroid's review and it does seem that the pro have even higher treble. so you share the same view?


Yes, it is actually brighter than the original


----------



## crabdog

For less than $20 the KZ ZS4 is a must-have. Enjoy 
https://primeaudio.org/kz-zs4-review/


----------



## zeppu08

Whats the best sub $200 iem can you guys recommend. 

Neutral but in the fun side and not the analytic ones. Does it Make sense?


----------



## B9Scrambler

zeppu08 said:


> Whats the best sub $200 iem can you guys recommend.
> 
> Neutral but in the fun side and not the analytic ones. Does it Make sense?



Brainwavz B400 is my suggestion.


----------



## DikZak

Bought 3 iems recently
Einsear t2: too bassy, vocals get lost  Waste of money IMO
Auglamour f200: bit on the dark side for my taste but sound is not that bad. Dont like the cable
TinAudio T1: yeah I liked this one.

Also loved my senzer h1 but it died on me. Anyone suggestions for a more refined balanced IEM like H1 or T1 for <$50? Also liked the vivo ex800 but thought it missed a bit of bass. Just a touch of bass


----------



## antdroid

chinmie said:


> so you have the pro already? I've seen antdroid's review and it does seem that the pro have even higher treble. so you share the same view?



I wouldn't say it's higher treble. It's more balanced treble.

The T2 and T2 Pro have similar lower treble/upper mid response but the T2 drops off in the mid-to-upper treble region (i.e. rolls off), and I think that makes the lower treble (upper vocal range) sound more harsh. The T2 Pro extends the treble in the frequencies above this, and I think that balances out the sound more. 

That said, if you find the T2 harsh, you may still find the Pro harsh too. It really depends what you listen to. I dont listen to EDM anymore, and I know music like that totally exaggerates both the deep lows and upper treble to the point of near or already distortion. It would probably sound bad on the T2 Pro. 

On that note, I got some Westone musician ear plugs for concerts. I wore them with over-ear headphones on and played some EDM tracks and they actually sounded decent with the ear plugs on... No more harsh treble!


----------



## thejoker13

zeppu08 said:


> Whats the best sub $200 iem can you guys recommend.
> 
> Neutral but in the fun side and not the analytic ones. Does it Make sense?


+1 on the Brainwavz B400 rec. Also, the Toneking nine tail is a worthy rec as well, and is also customizable to slightly tweak it's sound signature. It still remains one of the best under 200.00 iem's I've heard or own.


----------



## zeppu08

thejoker13 said:


> +1 on the Brainwavz B400 rec. Also, the Toneking nine tail is a worthy rec as well, and is also customizable to slightly tweak it's sound signature. It still remains one of the best under 200.00 iem's I've heard or own.





B9Scrambler said:


> Brainwavz B400 is my suggestion.



Thanks for the replies.. can u say the b400 can be an all rounder iem?


----------



## thejoker13

zeppu08 said:


> Thanks for the replies.. can u say the b400 can be an all rounder iem?


The B400 plays all genres well, but excels with some more than others. I love all rock and vocal genres with the B400 especially, but it can still play bassy music at a competent level. The B400 has some subbass roll off and a little more mid bass emphasis in comparison to the subbass. What genres do you listen to primarily?


----------



## zeppu08

thejoker13 said:


> The B400 plays all genres well, but excels with some more than others. I love all rock and vocal genres with the B400 especially, but it can still play bassy music at a competent level. The B400 has some subbass roll off and a little more mid bass emphasis in comparison to the subbass. What genres do you listen to primarily?



Nice to know that.. i love all kinds of rock as well.. ill try to check them out. I just want something that is fun to listen.. something with that crisp bass kick but still in the neutral side.. with good detailing and dont do much color to the song..


----------



## thejoker13

zeppu08 said:


> Nice to know that.. i love all kinds of rock as well.. ill try to check them out. I just want something that is fun to listen.. something with that crisp bass kick but still in the neutral side.. with good detailing and dont do much color to the song..


The B400 are definitely worth checking out for your requirements then. They also respond very well to eq if you want to tweak them in any way. Good luck on your search, and I hope you find something enjoyable to you!


----------



## tripside

@chinmie have you received your pair Kanas pro? how does it sound? and compared to the regular kanas, how is it different?


----------



## FireHotStickies

antdroid said:


> I wouldn't say it's higher treble. It's more balanced treble.
> 
> The T2 and T2 Pro have similar lower treble/upper mid response but the T2 drops off in the mid-to-upper treble region (i.e. rolls off), and I think that makes the lower treble (upper vocal range) sound more harsh. The T2 Pro extends the treble in the frequencies above this, and I think that balances out the sound more.
> 
> ...



Just out of interest, what genres of music do you listen to with the T2 Pro? I have just ordered myself a pair from Massdrop, with some persuasion from your review! I've also been listening to EDM a lot less recently, replacing it with alternative, electronica, rock, jazz and classical music. Wondering how the T2 Pros handles these genres, if you have any thoughts?


----------



## Makahl

Would you guys like it? (mmcx + 2pins)



>


----------



## antdroid

FireHotStickies said:


> Just out of interest, what genres of music do you listen to with the T2 Pro? I have just ordered myself a pair from Massdrop, with some persuasion from your review! I've also been listening to EDM a lot less recently, replacing it with alternative, electronica, rock, jazz and classical music. Wondering how the T2 Pros handles these genres, if you have any thoughts?



I listen to really everything. Lately, I've been listening to rock, indie rock, post-rock, country/folk, classical and jazz mostly.

Some example bands I listen on my daily playlist the past month are:  Radiohead, Olafur Arnalds, Cigarettes after Sex, Vince Guaraldi, Balhmorea, Explosions in the Sky, Chris Stapleton, Jason Isbell, Tegan and Sara, Daft Punk, Haelos, Vok, Sigur Ros, Chvrches, U137, The Roots, Chromatics, etc.


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> Brainwavz B400 is my suggestion.


I recommend reading the B400 reviews on Head-Fi including comparisons with the competitors.


----------



## crabdog

antdroid said:


> I wouldn't say it's higher treble. It's more balanced treble.
> 
> The T2 and T2 Pro have similar lower treble/upper mid response but the T2 drops off in the mid-to-upper treble region (i.e. rolls off), and I think that makes the lower treble (upper vocal range) sound more harsh. The T2 Pro extends the treble in the frequencies above this, and I think that balances out the sound more.
> 
> ...





Makahl said:


> Would you guys like it? (mmcx + 2pins)


It would be good for redundancy I guess if one of the sockets failed you would have the alternative as a backup.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> I recommend reading the B400 reviews on Head-Fi including comparisons with the competitors.



I have. B400 is my recommendation.


----------



## FunctionalDoc

zeppu08 said:


> Whats the best sub $200 iem can you guys recommend.
> 
> Neutral but in the fun side and not the analytic ones. Does it Make sense?



I love my HiFi Boy OSv3's and have the BGVP DMG 2DD+4BA Hybrid Drivers In-Ear Earphone that arriving in next few days since the typhoon in Asia has messed up the shipping out of China and considering going for the BGVP DM6 5 Balanced Armature. All 3 of these are under $200 . 

I amazed how great these sound for so little money.


----------



## Slater (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey, for anyone interested, the official Tennmak store on Amazon has some great deals right now. A few of their IEMs have a 50% off coupon!!

For example, the Trio is $25 after coupon. So is the Crazy Cello (which is an awesome IEM). Not sure if there’s other models included in the 50% off sale, as all I was interested in was the Crazy Cellos.

The prices on the Trio and Crazy Cello are legit good deals though. On Aliexpress (and Amazon) they are normally $50-$60. So $25 on Amazon is a heck of a deal, especially because there’s no 4-6 week shipping wait from China.

No clue how many they have left, but if you have been on the fence about any Tennmak stuff, or waiting for a good deal, this would be it.

Also, another member shared an Amazon deal on the TRN v10 for $9.99. I know the reviews were mixed on the v10, but $10 is a great price if not strictly for the cable (which sells by itself for $5-$6ish). Buy them for the cable, or for donor shells, or correct the sibilant stock tuning by doing a foam mod to the BAs. Either way, $10 is a good deal.


----------



## zeppu08

FunctionalDoc said:


> I love my HiFi Boy OSv3's and have the BGVP DMG 2DD+4BA Hybrid Drivers In-Ear Earphone that arriving in next few days since the typhoon in Asia has messed up the shipping out of China and considering going for the BGVP DM6 5 Balanced Armature. All 3 of these are under $200 .
> 
> I amazed how great these sound for so little money.



Hi! I was also looking on those iem.. mainly the OsV3 and DM6. But im still waiting for some comparison of the two. If the DM6 is worth to get with the price gap.. 

Will u be getting the DM6 as well? And maybe u can share ur thoughts on the OSV3 and DMG once u got it.. really looking for that bang for the buck all rounder mid-fi..


----------



## chinmie

zeppu08 said:


> Whats the best sub $200 iem can you guys recommend.
> 
> Neutral but in the fun side and not the analytic ones. Does it Make sense?



i haven't heard the B400, but i really do enjoy the Hisenior B5+. i could say it is currently my most used iem



antdroid said:


> I wouldn't say it's higher treble. It's more balanced treble.
> 
> The T2 and T2 Pro have similar lower treble/upper mid response but the T2 drops off in the mid-to-upper treble region (i.e. rolls off), and I think that makes the lower treble (upper vocal range) sound more harsh. The T2 Pro extends the treble in the frequencies above this, and I think that balances out the sound more.
> 
> ...



thanks for clarifying. i agree, what makes the T2 sound harsh is because the upper treble seems cut.  based on your description T2 Pro i imagine would be more smoothly extended. but i think even if i do get one, i would still do the mod to reduce the quantity a bit 



tripside said:


> @chinmie have you received your pair Kanas pro? how does it sound? and compared to the regular kanas, how is it different?



i have auditioned the Kanas pro and compare them to my Kanas a few months ago and posted my opinion on them.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1152#post-14427053

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1083#post-14326750

i ended up staying with the Regular Kanas but using the Kanas Pro cable


----------



## Zerohour88

there's something about those neatly arranged resistors that just tickles the engineer in me.

Pity its quite pricey:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...NiD2a&id=567625439444&ns=1&abbucket=16#detail

the brand/model is either Kingnine or Wemlik, I've no idea which is which.


----------



## antdroid (Sep 28, 2018)

wrote my little write-up review & quick FR graph/measurements on the TRN V80: https://www.antdroid.net/2018/09/trn-v80-heavy-metal.html


The main points of the review:

*Comparisons*

_Tin Audio T2_
The T2 has a more analytical, colder sound to it. The bass sounds more linear on the T2 vs the V80, which has a more full and warmer sound to it. The T2 mids and lower treble are excellent for this price range and the V80 is nearly there. Where the V80 excels over the T2 is the extended treble, which gives the upper range frequency extra air and depth.






_Tin Audio T2 Pro_
The upcoming T2 Pro, again, is more colder sounding than the V80 and shares many of the same comparisons as the T2 vs V80. Where the T2 Pro differs is the upper treble extension. The T2 rolls off in this region, whereas the V80 does not. That said, the T2 Pro extends better with more air, depth, control, and details than the V80. The Pro is the head of the class for me for the budget IEM group.




MiniDSP IDF Compensated Comparison


_KZ AS10_
Spending a little bit more to get the AS10 over V80 will net you more bass and more mid-range and lower treble details. That said, the AS10 may sound muddy in comparison to the V80 because it has more pronounced bass. It’s usually not an issue on the AS10 but if you were to A-B back and forth, you may pick up on some of the upper bass overpowering the lower mids due to the AS10 having a slightly U-shape/recessed mids – where as the V80 has a more mid-forward presentation. The V80 has more air, though the AS10 is more in control in the mids and treble.

_KZ ZSA/ZS6_
I am grouping these together because, to me, they are similar in sound signature, with the ZS6 being more extreme on the low and upper ends of the spectrum than the ZSA. The KZ pair is more V-shaped, and with that you’ll have deeper, heavier bass, and harsher treble. It’ll give you a fun presentation vs the V80. I think in terms of technicality, the V80 wins. It is smoother all around and has good detail, even in comparison to the ZS6, which has good detail but too sibilant.

*Overall*
I found the TRN V80 a good IEM. It has some flaws in it, mainly due to some uneven sound in the mids. The neutral-warm sound is inviting and easy to enjoy though, as is the comfort and look. The package as a whole is a budget IEM that I find myself leaving in my ear for hours without any pain or significant issues in sound. I still find the T2 Pro a better option in this price point, but I’d take this V80 over anything that KZ offers today.


----------



## CoiL

Makahl said:


> Would you guys like it? (mmcx + 2pins)


Cable-roller wet dream? Lol.


----------



## Zerohour88

I'd get something like these for cable-rolling though, lol


----------



## Vestat

nxnje said:


> Anyone here can compare the ZS6 with the V80?
> Really curious about it.
> 
> In any case, i have small ears but i'm just curious about this comparison.. i know kz zs6 is not the best for small ears, am i wrong?





nxnje said:


> I would really like to pick a zs6, just worried about the shape as my small ears already hurted wearing my old zs3
> Is that a bad sign? Hahahah



I have Both, I really like the shape and comfort of the V80, they fit perfectly in my big ear and they stay in place even walking or lightly running.
I love the sound of the ZS6. Yes, sometimes is piercing, but the amount of details they provide in the trebles frequencies is impressive. you can feel every string and cymbals playing separately. Soundstage is also enormous imho. You just need to play a bit with the EQ because is not really good sounding just out of the box.. I was burning in, I was trying dozens of tips, looking for mods to soften the harsh trebles... and so on.. but after some time, I definitely love them. the piercing trebles are so much detailed in comparison to the V80 that, listening to the V80, sounds like all the trebles are confused and mixed together.. don't get me wrong, V80s are amazing iems, but if we're talking about a sound challenge, ZS6 are more detailed and clear. 
What I actually like the most about the sound of the V80s is the bass and the mids. They are really well done, punchy when needed and nicely defined.

As a conclusion, IMHO, ZS6 shines in sound clarity, details, separation, soundstage. BTW the fit is tricky and sensible ears may find them harsh and piercing. (you still have awesome bass response)
V80s do not shine anywhere but they are overall awesome. good bass, good mids, good trebles. Comfort is top notch. just out of the box. cable is also slightly better (not a huge fan of the braided ones..)

I would honestly go for the V80s if you're worried about fit.
I would go for the ZS6 if you want to play with your iems and never get tired of them.

Personally, I listen to the ZS6 at home, on the sofa, with some good flac audio files. I use my V80 with bluetooth device, walking in the city, on public transport.

hope this helps.


----------



## Slater (Sep 28, 2018)

Makahl said:


> Would you guys like it? (mmcx + 2pins)



Are these custom made by a modder, or from a company?

Is there any difference in the 2 interfaces? Like the 2-pin has an extra driver wired up vs the MMCX? Or is it simply to give the choice between using a 2-pin or MMCX cable?


----------



## jant71

https://penonaudio.com/bqeyz-kb100.html
KB100is coming said to be good at least here so far... https://touch.facebook.com/groups/1221974387914138?__tn__=CH-R

...but they have done good things so far it seems.

Red/Black FTW by the way!


----------



## crabdog

jant71 said:


> https://penonaudio.com/bqeyz-kb100.html
> KB100is coming said to be good at least here so far... https://touch.facebook.com/groups/1221974387914138?__tn__=CH-R
> 
> ...but they have done good things so far it seems.
> ...


I've got the KB1. I think it's the same thing but with the Bluetooth cable. All the BQEYZ stuff punches above its price imo.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 28, 2018)

^Says it comes with the earphones and tips. No mention of BT. It said "new IEM" "will only be making one color" that they had a vote for. Sounds like the upgrade version of the KB1. Penon sells the KB1 for $10 less. Hopefully Penon is not into scamming buy charging more for just a color change of an existing product while giving impression of a new and better sounding product even if it is only $10 difference.


----------



## crabdog

jant71 said:


> ^Says it comes with the earphones and tips. No mention of BT. It said "new IEM" "will only be making one color" that they had a vote for. Sounds like the upgrade version of the KB1. Penon sells the KB1 for $10 less. Hopefully Penon is not into scamming buy charging more for just a color change of an existing product while giving impression of a new and better sounding product even if it is only $10 difference.


There is a slight change in the faceplate design, which seems to be how they're doing everything at the moment. There is one OEM and several resellers are selling slight variations or the same thing at the moment (KB1, KB100, NY-06, KC2 etc)


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> I think I had asked for a graph accompanying that review in order to get the earphone's basic flavour. The general problem is that, once we go up in price, reviewers less likely have heard the competition...which is crucial for any review as comparisons validate an earphone. And, in this price category, anything sounds much better than our $50 fare...but does it sound good enough for the money?
> 
> One of these benchmarks should be the Ultimate Ears 900S ($399 list price). An aficionado reported that you need to spend 1000 - 2000 Euros to get a better sound. The UE900S can sometimes be found on massdrop for $179. It is a 2012 model last updated in 2014, looks cheap and unsexy, is built cheaply with simple looking cables,  but it is wonderfully small and ergonomic and it sounds stellar. I bet ya that you won't find any Chifi iem for under $1000 beating it sound wise. I trust in Ultimate Ears to have the knowledge and experience to produce a better sounding earphone than any Chinese shop - in a comparable price range.



The audbos p4 review here on head fi, claims that they are better than the ue900s. It's our choice to belive it or not. 
I bought the re-shell version of the audbos. The thenz p4 pro.


----------



## Nimweth (Sep 28, 2018)

antdroid said:


> wrote my little write-up review & quick FR graph/measurements on the TRN V80: https://www.antdroid.net/2018/09/trn-v80-heavy-metal.html
> 
> 
> The main points of the review:
> ...


I agree with most of your comments but I have not noticed any problems with the mids as you have. The V80 is a very nice IEM, with a warmish neutral signature. I prefer this kind of presentation, at the moment I am listening to the Whizzer A15 pro but I had to do a few things to get them sounding right. I couldn't wear them over the ear as the earpieces kept falling out, so swapped the earpieces and cables and wear them cable down. I used a different cable as the supplied one was too loose. Finally I used Trinity Kombi tips and the sound is excellent with a cool neutral feel. The other IEMs I have with a neutral presentation are the Elecom CB1000, and again I changed the cables and use Kombi tips. These are probably my favorites at the moment.


----------



## crabdog

Nimweth said:


> I agree with most of your comments but I have not noticed any problems with the mids as you have. The V80 is a very nice IEM, with a warmish neutral signature. I prefer this kind of presentation, at the moment I am listening to the Whizzer A15 pro but I had to do a few things to get them sounding right. I couldn't wear them over the ear as the earpieces kept falling out, so swapped the earpieces and cables and wear them cable down. I used a different cable as the supplied one was too loose. Finally I used Trinity Kombi tips and the sound is excellent with a cool neutral feel. The other IEMs I have with a neutral presentation are the Elecom CB1000, and again I changed the cables and use Kombi tips. These are probably my favorites at the moment.


The A15 is nowhere even close to neutral! The Kombi tips would make it more towards neutral than regular tips because they nerf the bass pretty hard so depending on what type of seal you're getting it might be starting to sound neutral


----------



## Makahl

Slater said:


> Are these custom made by a modder, or from a company?
> 
> Is there any difference in the 2 interfaces? Like the 2-pin has an extra driver wired up vs the MMCX? Or is it simply to give the choice between using a 2-pin or MMCX cable?




Haha it's made by a modder and AFAIK it's to give the choice between mmcx and 2-pin like "screw it I'm done".


----------



## antdroid

Nimweth said:


> I agree with most of your comments but I have not noticed any problems with the mids as you have. The V80 is a very nice IEM, with a warmish neutral signature. I prefer this kind of presentation, at the moment I am listening to the Whizzer A15 pro but I had to do a few things to get them sounding right. I couldn't wear them over the ear as the earpieces kept falling out, so swapped the earpieces and cables and wear them cable down. I used a different cable as the supplied one was too loose. Finally I used Trinity Kombi tips and the sound is excellent with a cool neutral feel. The other IEMs I have with a neutral presentation are the Elecom CB1000, and again I changed the cables and use Kombi tips. These are probably my favorites at the moment.



It's usually just fine. It's just when you go back and forth between cheaper IEMs and higher end ones or over ears that you start to notice the small flaws here and there. 

I also did a lot of back and forth listening between the ones listed and the DMG which I find very good. 

I rank the V80 #2 behind T2 Pro for the budget IEMs I have listened to. It's a little subjective of course because one is slightly cold and one is slightly warm but otherwise sound similar.


----------



## Nimweth

crabdog said:


> The A15 is nowhere even close to neutral! The Kombi tips would make it more towards neutral than regular tips because they nerf the bass pretty hard so depending on what type of seal you're getting it might be starting to sound neutral


I think you are referring to the original A15 rather than the A15 Haydn pro which is the one I have.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 28, 2018)

crabdog said:


> There is a slight change in the faceplate design, which seems to be how they're doing everything at the moment. There is one OEM and several resellers are selling slight variations or the same thing at the moment (KB1, KB100, NY-06, KC2 etc)



Then Penon is misleading cause just a color is not a new IEM. So, having the maker, I assume, post and start a poll for the color choice talking that it is both a new IEM and has the best sound quality under $50, beyond your imagination. It has been put into production and will be released in October and you can vote for color choice until the first week of October.

They outright said those statements so they planted it(if untrue) cause it is the Penon Facebook group. Obviously related, the post is on the 23rd and they show up for pre-order on Penon several days later.

Think you need to get one and compare to the KB1 and get to the bottom of the possible corruption


----------



## FireHotStickies (Sep 28, 2018)

antdroid said:


> wrote my little write-up review & quick FR graph/measurements on the TRN V80: https://www.antdroid.net/2018/09/trn-v80-heavy-metal.html
> 
> 
> The main points of the review:
> ...



Great review, many thanks!

As mentioned earlier, I have just ordered the T2 Pro from Massdrop, but I'm also interested in a slightly warmer but still neutral sounding IEM. Your comparison of the KZ AS10 and TRN V80 is very helpful as these are the two I am most interested in.

I was probably leaning more towards the AS10 as they are the most different from the T2 Pros. However, since you have said they may sound a bit muddy compared to the V80 and that you would choose the V80 over any of the KZ IEMs, you have thrown me off a bit! Is the KZ AS10 really that muddy in comparison? Also if I'm looking for a warmer sound signature compared to the T2, would the AS10s not be the better option?

P.S. Just to let you know, I think you may have linked to the wrong item on Aliexpress in your review. Other than that, excellent work!


----------



## antdroid

FireHotStickies said:


> Great review, many thanks!
> 
> As mentioned earlier, I have just ordered the T2 Pro from Massdrop, but I'm also interested in a slightly warmer but still neutral sounding IEM. Your comparison of the KZ AS10 and TRN V80 is very helpful as these are the two I am most interested in.
> 
> I was probably leaning more towards the AS10 as they are the most different from the T2 Pros. However, since you have said they may sound a bit muddy compared to the V80 and that you would choose the V80 over any of the KZ IEMs, you have thrown me off a bit! Is the KZ AS10 really that muddy in comparison? Also if I'm looking for a warmer sound signature compared to the T2, would the AS10s not be the better option?



It sounds different. The transition between bass and lower mids is a little more sloppy with the AS10. Because the V80 has a more balanced sound and more emphasis in the mids vs the recessed mids in the AS10, I find the V80 to sound more clear and detailed in the lower mid region. 

The AS10 is probably the best balanced KZ headphone, but I have not heard the ZS10 yet, and the sound signature may actually be more transparent than the AS10 is. I will have to pick it up at some point. 

Overall, I prefer the TRN V80 because it's less mid-bass emphasized than the AS10. It's a personal preference. The AS10 has a lot of strong detail performance with its BA drivers, but I dont find the V80 a slouch here either. They both have good details for the budget category. At the regular price of the AS10 and V80, the V80 is by far a better price to performance ratio. 

I also like the stylings of the V80 and the solid build of it more than the AS10. I can post my MiniDSP measurements between the two when I get off work if that helps at all.


----------



## FireHotStickies

antdroid said:


> It sounds different. The transition between bass and lower mids is a little more sloppy with the AS10. Because the V80 has a more balanced sound and more emphasis in the mids vs the recessed mids in the AS10, I find the V80 to sound more clear and detailed in the lower mid region.
> 
> The AS10 is probably the best balanced KZ headphone, but I have not heard the ZS10 yet, and the sound signature may actually be more transparent than the AS10 is. I will have to pick it up at some point.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the lighting fast response! Sounds like they're both accomplished IEMs in their price range and it mostly comes down to personal preference. I may pick up both since they're not too expensive, but it was interesting to get your take on it.

Thanks again and I look forward to your impressions/review of the ZS10, if you ever get round to picking it up.


----------



## yearzero

Hello, owner of the as10's - my first chi-fi iem. Is there any recs for something for a basshead. 

No budget constraint.

Thanks.


----------



## antdroid

FireHotStickies said:


> Thanks for the lighting fast response! Sounds like they're both accomplished IEMs in their price range and it mostly comes down to personal preference. I may pick up both since they're not too expensive, but it was interesting to get your take on it.
> 
> Thanks again and I look forward to your impressions/review of the ZS10, if you ever get round to picking it up.



Here's the IEM Diffusive Field compensated measurements between the TRN V80 (red line) and the KZ AS10 (black line). You'll see the bass boosted compared to the V80, where the V80 is very linear through the mids.


----------



## Castor82

KS4s arrived Slater and you were right about the sound - great quality for the price! Just not quite a comfortable fit in my ears for side sleeping


----------



## nxnje

Vestat said:


> I have Both, I really like the shape and comfort of the V80, they fit perfectly in my big ear and they stay in place even walking or lightly running.
> I love the sound of the ZS6. Yes, sometimes is piercing, but the amount of details they provide in the trebles frequencies is impressive. you can feel every string and cymbals playing separately. Soundstage is also enormous imho. You just need to play a bit with the EQ because is not really good sounding just out of the box.. I was burning in, I was trying dozens of tips, looking for mods to soften the harsh trebles... and so on.. but after some time, I definitely love them. the piercing trebles are so much detailed in comparison to the V80 that, listening to the V80, sounds like all the trebles are confused and mixed together.. don't get me wrong, V80s are amazing iems, but if we're talking about a sound challenge, ZS6 are more detailed and clear.
> What I actually like the most about the sound of the V80s is the bass and the mids. They are really well done, punchy when needed and nicely defined.
> 
> ...



Grazie!
So using the ZS6 on the go through the city and so on, it's not super comfortable, that's what you intended?
The v80s are more "moving" friendly?


----------



## Vestat

nxnje said:


> Grazie!
> So using the ZS6 on the go through the city and so on, it's not super comfortable, that's what you intended?
> The v80s are more "moving" friendly?



Prego! 

Basically yes. I think there is also a slightly better isolation with V80.
For small ears, forget about ZS6.


----------



## demo-to (Sep 29, 2018)

Received both brothers today, Audbos P4 and Tenhz P4 Pro.

My early impressions:

According to the FR graphs on the box both tunings are identical, but I hear differences - I assume mainly caused by differences in the fit.

Both tend to reproduce the flat reference tuning as per graph. Both are musical though.

Built: Pro > P4
Fit: P4 > Pro, at least for me. P4 covers everything and they dig deeper
Tonality: P4 > Pro, because of the deeper insertion the P4 have the darker and for me more natural tone. Pro is reference leaner and lighter
Bass: P4 = Pro, P4 digs deeper and has more quantity, maybe due to the deeper insertion. A few dB north of neutral for my ears. Pro bass is more balanced out within the three sections. Sub bass experience is not overly given.
Mids: P4 > Pro, Pro mids are very prominent and appear kind of shouty to me and remind me a bit of the RE-400 or FLC8S mids while the P4 mids have the more natural sounding positioning.
Highs: P4 = Pro, Sparkling, reaches far
Staging: P4 > Pro, both have a wide stage, but Pro is far more intimate, while P4's voice position is better centered in the show
Details: both show loads
Refinement: I heard better with other IEM, but it is good for the price. E.g. the Pinnacle P1 cable helped both in this matter

- both sound crystal clear
- Cymbals sound realistic
- Male voices are more natural with the P4 and thinner with the Pro
- Pro sounds more reference, more neutral while P4 more lifelike

Price/performance ratio is outstanding. It's very early, but I like both but prefer the P4 ATM

Very quick comparison with my Rose Mini4 made me nervous. Appears to be a tough head to head to head race


----------



## Riz99

demo-to said:


> Received both brothers today, Audbos P4 and Tenhz P4 Pro.
> 
> My early impressions:
> 
> ...


Just curious is there a immediate difference in volume and sound when A/Bing between the two on the same songs.


----------



## demo-to

Riz99 said:


> Just curious is there a immediate difference in volume and sound when A/Bing between the two on the same songs.


Audbos > Tenhz


----------



## nxnje

@crabdog 
Which color was your defective v80?
If i remember well u had the v80 with the loose nozzle just like mine, but mine was way worse than yours i think even because the BA fell out.

I have the matte blue color.


----------



## nxnje

Ok, i'll keep in mind.
I'm writing you a little private message so i can ask you a lil thing 


Vestat said:


> Prego!
> 
> Basically yes. I think there is also a slightly better isolation with V80.
> For small ears, forget about ZS6.


----------



## jibberish

nxnje said:


> @crabdog
> Which color was your defective v80?
> If i remember well u had the v80 with the loose nozzle just like mine, but mine was way worse than yours i think even because the BA fell out.
> 
> I have the matte blue color.



I have the matte blue, and I have the same issue with the nozzle.


----------



## dontcallmejan

Finally got my HiSenior B5+ and got to listen to it for a few days.
1) holy hell, these are super tip/fit dependent. On stock, they sound neutralish from bass to Mids w/ a muted treble. After trying all my available tips, they sound the best for me w/ tips that are a bit smaller than my regular fit(M), and have wide bore
2) They sound relatively balance. Quick mid bass, sub bass extension is good but is a bit lean in rumble and power. Mids are my favorite, clear and positioned well. Doesn't lack body or is it thick, very nice vocals, both male and female. Very good treble sparkle and extension without a hint of sibilance and peaks.
For 100usd, these are a steal.


----------



## nxnje

jibberish said:


> I have the matte blue, and I have the same issue with the nozzle.



Another boy on audiobudget facebook page posted a photo that shows a matte black sample with the same issue.
I think there's going something wrong with matte colors.


----------



## chinmie

dontcallmejan said:


> Finally got my HiSenior B5+ and got to listen to it for a few days.
> 1) holy hell, these are super tip/fit dependent. On stock, they sound neutralish from bass to Mids w/ a muted treble. After trying all my available tips, they sound the best for me w/ tips that are a bit smaller than my regular fit(M), and have wide bore
> 2) They sound relatively balance. Quick mid bass, sub bass extension is good but is a bit lean in rumble and power. Mids are my favorite, clear and positioned well. Doesn't lack body or is it thick, very nice vocals, both male and female. Very good treble sparkle and extension without a hint of sibilance and peaks.
> For 100usd, these are a steal.




 

i recently settle for the Final Audio E tips or the KZ starline tips. for me i like using small bore with the B5+. like you, sometimes i would use the one size down tips to give it a more airy and thinner mids sound, but it all depends on the songs.

now that i think of it, how tip dependent the B5+ is ultimately became it's strength to me. i can bring only one iem and several different sets of tips to alter it's sound as i please (i use the B5+ with bluetooth cable as this is my daily driver)


----------



## crabdog

chinmie said:


> i recently settle for the Final Audio E tips or the KZ starline tips. for me i like using small bore with the B5+. like you, *sometimes i would use the one size down tips to give it a more airy and thinner mids sound*, but it all depends on the songs.
> 
> now that i think of it, how tip dependent the B5+ is ultimately became it's strength to me. i can bring only one iem and several different sets of tips to alter it's sound as i please (i use the B5+ with bluetooth cable as this is my daily driver)


This has the same effect on any IEM. This is not what people are talking about when they say an IEM is tip dependent.


----------



## crabdog

nxnje said:


> Another boy on audiobudget facebook page posted a photo that shows a matte black sample with the same issue.
> I think there's going something wrong with matte colors.


I had the glossy blue which can clearly be seen in my review. I say *had* because one of the wires snapped as the nozzle came off so I threw them in the trash. BTW you seem to be completely obsessed with this IEM. I have not seen a single post of yours that _doesn't_ mention the V80.


----------



## chinmie

crabdog said:


> This has the same effect on any IEM. This is not what people are talking about when they say an IEM is tip dependent.



i know that. i was confirming that i like using one size down tips with the B5+ sometimes (like dontcallmejan) because with that earguide i can still have perfect seal from the IEMs body. i rarely can even use smaller tips with my other IEMs 

what i was saying about tip dependent is between the different brands and bore sizes. even though they also have somewhat same effect on other IEMs, with the B5+ that effect are more pronounced


----------



## nxnje

crabdog said:


> I had the glossy blue which can clearly be seen in my review. I say *had* because one of the wires snapped as the nozzle came off so I threw them in the trash. BTW you seem to be completely obsessed with this IEM. I have not seen a single post of yours that _doesn't_ mention the V80.



I will explain you this in a calm way.
Imagine you're a student, you have to pay huge fees for study, much money for the books, public transport ticket program, ans then you have just like 20 euros in your card that you won't see again until christmas.
What would you do? Would you repeat the same buy on a product that seems to have production problems even if you loved it at first listen?
Do you know that not every seller refund all the money for that kind of problem?
So i'm just trying to understand what's going on and i don't think this is hurting your life or things like that.
I anyway thank you for the info about the color as i'm kind and polite.

That's all.
I can't waste money, as i don't have more after those 20$ and buying again a bad product will just leave me without any new product.


----------



## weedophile

@demo-to how do u find both P4 against the AS10? Was looking at the Audbos P4 during the sale and there wasnt much reviews around


----------



## Nimweth

antdroid said:


> It sounds different. The transition between bass and lower mids is a little more sloppy with the AS10. Because the V80 has a more balanced sound and more emphasis in the mids vs the recessed mids in the AS10, I find the V80 to sound more clear and detailed in the lower mid region.
> 
> The AS10 is probably the best balanced KZ headphone, but I have not heard the ZS10 yet, and the sound signature may actually be more transparent than the AS10 is. I will have to pick it up at some point.
> 
> ...


I have the ZS10 and it is more V-shaped than the V80. The bass is more emphasised and the mids are slightly recessed. The treble is smoother than the ZST and ES3, and is not as aggressive but is not as extended as the V80. The fit is not as good as the V80 due to the large earpieces. I found Spiral Dots gave the best results due to the flatter profile and large bore. The new-style KZ cable is an improvement on the old sticky one but the V80 cable is superior. I may try the AS10 next.


----------



## Theri0n

TRN V80 becomes industrial benchmark for IEMs under 50 bucks. Well done!


----------



## audio123

zeppu08 said:


> Nice! Will do. Thanks. Will wait for your comparison too.


Sorry for the late response.

Lows - The OS V3 packs extra punch and the rumble is more natural.
Mids - The midrange on the DM6 is fuller with higher intimacy level.
Highs - Treble on the DM6 is smoother than the OS V3.
Soundstage - DM6 width and depth is better,

Hope this helps!


----------



## Otto Motor

Otto Motor said:


> Travelled to London and watched movies on the plane: Death of Stalin (boring) and Solo (boring) on the Boeing 787's entertainment system...but both offered good soundtracks challenging for earphones. The *KZ AS10* worked very well in this environment: sealing well with very good resolution/separation. The more refined but less robust sounding *Brainwavz B400* did not add anything but were a tad too tame (in this particular environment). In fact, I really enjoyed staring at the AS10's braided cable...


I continued my travels on the Airbus A321 from LHR to FRA - and this time I used the iems exclusively for music from my iPhone 5S. Same results as with the movies on the Boeing 787 before: the *KZ AS10*, albeit not the technically superior, worked best for me in that noisy environment: good seal, robust sound. Interestingly, on past flights, the *KZ ZST* also did a great job for me over the more sophisticated *B&W C5 Series 2*.

In the meantime, the *KZ ZS4 *received interesting but contrasting reviews and I look forward to picking these up from my neighbour upon my return.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My final thoughts on the BA10: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/09/30/kz-ba10-just-like-that/


----------



## randomnin

nxnje said:


> I will explain you this in a calm way.
> Imagine you're a student, you have to pay huge fees for study, much money for the books, public transport ticket program, ans then you have just like 20 euros in your card that you won't see again until christmas.
> What would you do? Would you repeat the same buy on a product that seems to have production problems even if you loved it at first listen?
> Do you know that not every seller refund all the money for that kind of problem?
> ...


Buying books? rofl olololol xD What do you study? Just raise your Jolly Roger high on the mast and *libgen.io* everything. Remember, kids, everything online is free!

A pirate I was meant to be,
Trim the sails and roam the sea!


----------



## zazaboy

so can we say kz zs6 is the best under 50 bucks for soundstage and if bass only matters artiste dc1, rock zircon,whizzer a15 pro orginal version and i into i8 best for bass? I am open for suggestions... I own kz zs6 which I think they are good under 50 range... and rock zircon qkz dm300 z5000 for bass


----------



## nxnje (Sep 30, 2018)

randomnin said:


> Buying books? rofl olololol xD What do you study? Just raise your Jolly Roger high on the mast and *libgen.io* everything. Remember, kids, everything online is free!
> 
> A pirate I was meant to be,
> Trim the sails and roam the sea!


Ehm dude, piracy is not well seen in my country and i don't know if it is in this forum.
Anyway, books here are written by my university teachers and can't be found online, plus, libgen is blocked here and even accessing with vpn is just useless as i can't find my books anywhere

But this id OT, the problem is a have very few money for gear every 6-8 months

Anyway, if in your opinion buying book is a thing that stupid people do, then this is not the moment to speak.
This is one of the saddest things i've read since years.


----------



## FireHotStickies

antdroid said:


> Here's the IEM Diffusive Field compensated measurements between the TRN V80 (red line) and the KZ AS10 (black line). You'll see the bass boosted compared to the V80, where the V80 is very linear through the mids.



It's clear to see from the graph that the V80 is much more linear in the mids and less bass boosted than the AS10. Explains why the V80 sounds more natural and slightly warmer than the T2 Pros. As I said, I'll probably pick up both and see how I like them. Thanks very much for all of the additional work on top of your stellar review!


----------



## randomnin (Oct 1, 2018)

Anyone here tried such an old thing as Fiio F3?


----------



## thejoker13

zazaboy said:


> so can we say kz zs6 is the best under 50 bucks for soundstage and if bass only matters artiste dc1, rock zircon,whizzer a15 pro orginal version and i into i8 best for bass? I am open for suggestions... I own kz zs6 which I think they are good under 50 range... and rock zircon qkz dm300 z5000 for bass


I would throw the TFZ series 2 into the ring as a contender for the soundstage champion under $50.00. I feel they compare very closely to the zs6 in width, with possibly even better depth. Both are very close though over all soundstage wise, in my opinion.


----------



## Dobrescu George

FireHotStickies said:


> It's clear to see from the graph that the V80 is much more linear in the mids and less bass boosted than the AS10. Explains why the V80 sounds more natural and slightly warmer than the T2 Pros. As I said, I'll probably pick up both and see how I like them. Thanks very much for all of the additional work on top of your stellar review!



TRN V80 has a more natural and linear midrange  

I had to quote you to let you know that you have a cool avatar


----------



## FireHotStickies

Thank you. Got to love Rin! <3


----------



## peter123

thejoker13 said:


> I would throw the TFZ series 2 into the ring as a contender for the soundstage champion under $50.00. I feel they compare very closely to the zs6 in width, with possibly even better depth. Both are very close though over all soundstage wise, in my opinion.



And I'd like to add the Havi B3P1 as a contender here as well. Unfortunately I believe it's discontinued now


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 30, 2018)

demo-to said:


> Received both brothers today, Audbos P4 and Tenhz P4 Pro.
> 
> My early impressions:
> 
> ...


Ioving the impressions! May just pick up one of these due to the sheer value. I don't have a neutral set but these seem like the best options to start kicking off. If you dont mind could you do a comparison with your mini 4 sometime? Would be a curious read.


----------



## demo-to (Sep 30, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Ioving the impressions! May just pick up the one of these due to the sheer value. I don't have a neutral set but these seem like the best options to start kicking off. If you dont mind could you do a comparison with your mini 4 sometime? Would be a curious read.


Sure, but I have to learn more about the Audbos at first.
(Will sort out the Tenhz P4 Pro)
What I can state is I think the P4 have a slight mid bass hump within the bass spectrum, whereas the Mini4 are flat there. The Mini4 have slightly more sub bass quantity in direct comparison.
Listening at the moment to the Audbos.
Can't claim other than these have an excellent price/performance ratio. Amazing.
Full sounding, natural, organic, high resolving, crystal clear.

At this point I have to precise my comfort comparison between the P4 and Pro.
Pros are more comfortable for me. Fit like a glove. Nevertheless I get the better seal with the P4, although they standing out of my ears by quite a margin.

I use the ball shaped xcessor fx4.9 foam tips with both the P4 and Pro.

Edit: The most neutral accurate Chifi IEM I tried out the last months is the Toneking T4.
P4 is more musical. In a good manner.


----------



## thejoker13

peter123 said:


> And I'd like to add the Havi B3P1 as a contender here as well. Unfortunately I believe it's discontinued now


That's a shame. I've read so many great things about the Havi, but I can never find one for sale to try.


----------



## peter123

thejoker13 said:


> That's a shame. I've read so many great things about the Havi, but I can never find one for sale to try.



Are you in Europe? If so I could send you a pair to try out (I've still got a brand new pair sitting in their box in addition to my other two pairs ). Unfortunately international shipping is very expensive from Norway......


----------



## Nabillion_786

demo-to said:


> Sure, but I have to learn more about the Audbos at first.
> (Will sort out the Tenhz P4 Pro)
> What I can state is I think the P4 have a slight mid bass hump within the bass spectrum, whereas the Mini4 are flat there. The Mini4 have slightly more sub bass quantity in direct comparison.
> Listening at the moment to the Audbos.
> ...


You've just sold me on these! Just like you and some other members I have more bias towards 'full sounding, natural, organic sound' and the p4 aswell as the secret gardens (said to be on par with the dunu 3001) should be my next purchases. Thanks for the impressions.


----------



## thejoker13

peter123 said:


> Are you in Europe? If so I could send you a pair to try out (I've still got a brand new pair sitting in their box in addition to my other two pairs ). Unfortunately international shipping is very expensive from Norway......


That's very kind, thank you. Unfortunately for me, I'm located in the US though. I routinely check the classifieds, so maybe one day I'll find a pair for sale or trade.


----------



## peter123

thejoker13 said:


> That's very kind, thank you. Unfortunately for me, I'm located in the US though. I routinely check the classifieds, so maybe one day I'll find a pair for sale or trade.



No worries, good hunting. They're definitely something special, even with today's standard.


----------



## nxnje

which kind of package is this? Never seen this.
The KZ ZS6 of my friend was in a simple small carton package with not so many things inside.


----------



## antdroid

nxnje said:


> which kind of package is this? Never seen this.
> The KZ ZS6 of my friend was in a simple small carton package with not so many things inside.




Looks similar to the packaging that the AS10 and BA10 come in -- though still a little different.


----------



## nxnje

antdroid said:


> Looks similar to the packaging that the AS10 and BA10 come in -- though still a little different.


It is strange that the zs6 came over with that package, isn't that?


----------



## antdroid

nxnje said:


> It is strange that the zs6 came over with that package, isn't that?



Yea, its different than the small white box it used to come with.


----------



## GrandmaBae

has anyone tried DMG, DM6 and OSV3? Any thoughts on comparing those 3?


----------



## Carlsan (Sep 30, 2018)

GrandmaBae said:


> has anyone tried DMG, DM6 and OSV3? Any thoughts on comparing those 3?


Sorry for the duplication of posts, as I have posted this link on another forum.
Not my review, belongs to Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews


----------



## re.on

Hisenior B5+ and TFZ T2. Man, these are awesome!


----------



## GrandmaBae

Carlsan said:


> Sorry for the duplication of posts, as I have posted this link on another forum.
> Not my review, belongs to Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews




thanks I watched his but I want some little more opinions


----------



## Zerohour88

nxnje said:


> which kind of package is this? Never seen this.
> The KZ ZS6 of my friend was in a simple small carton package with not so many things inside.





antdroid said:


> Looks similar to the packaging that the AS10 and BA10 come in -- though still a little different.



these are the china-only box that came early on with the ZS5 and ZS6.


----------



## antdroid

Ive only listened to the DMG and I really dig it. Listening to it right now. I’m hoping to get a DM6 soon based on hawaiibadboy’s positive review.


----------



## demo-to

weedophile said:


> @demo-to how do u find both P4 against the AS10? Was looking at the Audbos P4 during the sale and there wasnt much reviews around


The P4 wipes the floor with the AS10 in regards to the sound abilities. 
The AS10 has a very strong bass lift and is less resolving, less sparkle, less clear. I could simply continue this - just another league down there.


----------



## nxnje

Zerohour88 said:


> these are the china-only box that came early on with the ZS5 and ZS6.



So sad, i want one ahahaha


----------



## SiggyFraud (Oct 1, 2018)

nxnje said:


> So sad, i want one ahahaha


My grey KZ ZS5 v1 came in a box like that. It sure adds 10 points to Presence


----------



## handwander

Maybe off topic but I just saw these dunu replacable plugs exist. Pretty cool


----------



## zeppu08

audio123 said:


> Sorry for the late response.
> 
> Lows - The OS V3 packs extra punch and the rumble is more natural.
> Mids - The midrange on the DM6 is fuller with higher intimacy level.
> ...



Thanks a lot! I guess the DM6 will be a better option.


----------



## snip3r77

Carlsan said:


> Sorry for the duplication of posts, as I have posted this link on another forum.
> Not my review, belongs to Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews



What’s his TOP 5? Sorry on mobile


----------



## Zerohour88

handwander said:


> Maybe off topic but I just saw these dunu replacable plugs exist. Pretty cool



nice, more copies of Dita's Awesome plug, makes it easier to use balanced outputs for some.


----------



## PapaThrust

I have an awesome spousal unit, in HK shopping now, and wants to get me something along the lines of some iems.
Where could she go to pick up some BVGP's?
I'm not sure if Penon has a walk in, but if someone could chime in about  some places - it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Carlsan

snip3r77 said:


> What’s his TOP 5? Sorry on mobile


DM6 - https://goo.gl/LpykXa
P4 PRO - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod... 
DMG - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod... 
OS V3- PENON 
Toneking T88 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TONEK...


----------



## tripside

Carlsan said:


> DM6 - https://goo.gl/LpykXa
> P4 PRO - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod...
> DMG - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod...
> OS V3- PENON
> Toneking T88 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TONEK...



Audbos p4 is consierably cheaper than P4 Pro on Aliexpress. If they are just rebadged, it makes more sense to go for p4. A few pages back someone compared them and found differences in the way they sound and concluded by saying that P4 better than P4 Pro.


----------



## Carlsan (Oct 1, 2018)

tripside said:


> Audbos p4 is consierably cheaper than P4 Pro on Aliexpress. If they are just rebadged, it makes more sense to go for p4. A few pages back someone compared them and found differences in the way they sound and concluded by saying that P4 better than P4 Pro.



Not my list, you can post to the comments section of Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews video. That is what I was referring to. 

Yes, you are right on picking up the P4, it's a steal right now on Ali.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIw1An1OUp4XIv_h6si2etQ


----------



## audio123

zeppu08 said:


> Thanks a lot! I guess the DM6 will be a better option.


Glad to be of help. Do let me know if you need other comparisons!


----------



## audio123 (Oct 1, 2018)

A quick classification for all of you on the recently discussed iems, hope this helps! 

Lively: Anew U1, TFZ Secret Garden HD, Magaosi MGS-401
Slight V-Shaped: HiFi Boy OS V3
Lean: BGVP DMG
Neutral: BGVP DM6
Smooth: Shozy & Neo BG
Thick: TFZ Queen


----------



## Carlsan

audio123, thanks.
Any chance of a rank by treble, bass, mids, details, sub bass and bass impact?
Cheers.


----------



## koikoikoi

PapaThrust said:


> I have an awesome spousal unit, in HK shopping now, and wants to get me something along the lines of some iems.
> Where could she go to pick up some BVGP's?
> I'm not sure if Penon has a walk in, but if someone could chime in about  some places - it would be much appreciated!



If you check Price, one Cyber Audio apparently has the DMG for $898 hkd.

In general I've found walk-in stores to be either overpriced or not have what they advertise in stock however...


----------



## Riz99

audio123 said:


> A quick classification for all of you on the recently discussed iems, hope this helps!
> 
> Lively: Anew U1, TFZ Secret Garden HD, Magaosi MGS-401
> Slight V-Shaped: HiFi Boy OS V3
> ...


By lively do you mean V-shaped ? Also don't quite understand the terminology of lean, smooth and thick.

Lean - more treble
Smooth - less treble without spikes in fr
Thick - Bass and lower mids like male vocals
Is my assessment of the terms correct?


----------



## rayliam80

zazaboy said:


> so can we say kz zs6 is the best under 50 bucks for soundstage and if bass only matters artiste dc1, rock zircon,whizzer a15 pro orginal version and i into i8 best for bass? I am open for suggestions... I own kz zs6 which I think they are good under 50 range... and rock zircon qkz dm300 z5000 for bass



IMO, the ZS10 that I got for $36 beats the ZS6 in overall soundstage.


----------



## audio123 (Oct 1, 2018)

Carlsan said:


> audio123, thanks.
> Any chance of a rank by treble, bass, mids, details, sub bass and bass impact?
> Cheers.


I will have a listen to all of them at one go soon. 



Riz99 said:


> By lively do you mean V-shaped ? Also don't quite understand the terminology of lean, smooth and thick.
> 
> Lean - more treble
> Smooth - less treble without spikes in fr
> ...


Generally, v-shaped iems are lively but in extreme cases where the midrange is so recessed, it may affect the listening experience.
You are quite spot on except for lean, I would say it is not full-bodied for lows & mids.
Cheers!


----------



## zeppu08

audio123 said:


> Glad to be of help. Do let me know if you need other comparisons!



Have u tried the Tenhz P4 Pro?? Haha




audio123 said:


> A quick classification for all of you on the recently discussed iems, hope this helps!
> 
> Lively: Anew U1, TFZ Secret Garden HD, Magaosi MGS-401
> Slight V-Shaped: HiFi Boy OS V3
> ...



With this, what can u say the best all-rounder iem?


----------



## audio123

zeppu08 said:


> Have u tried the Tenhz P4 Pro?? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not tried the P4 Pro. From the IEMs I have listed, I will say the Shozy & Neo BG.


----------



## snip3r77

Carlsan said:


> DM6 - https://goo.gl/LpykXa
> P4 PRO - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod...
> DMG - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod...
> OS V3- PENON
> Toneking T88 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TONEK...


It’s at the high side for chifi


----------



## antdroid

snip3r77 said:


> It’s at the high side for chifi



Hifiman Shangri-La is high for Chi-Fi.


----------



## Carlsan (Oct 1, 2018)

It's high for Any-Fi. [


----------



## zeppu08

audio123 said:


> I have not tried the P4 Pro. From the IEMs I have listed, I will say the Shozy & Neo BG.



How can u compare the dm6 and shozy &neo 
BG?


----------



## Makahl (Oct 2, 2018)

For those that like ZS3/ZS4 shells QKZ has released a new model using the same shell but with a single 10mm "graphene" DD:


https://shopee.com.my/QKZ-20VK3-20Dynamic-20Hifi-20Earphone-i.6548893.1537193523



>



I couldn't find it on AE yet. But if its SQ is going to be something similar to BlitzWolf ES1... it'll be _great_.


----------



## eggnogg

*Whizzer A-HE03 Hybrid *



Spoiler: []


----------



## Slater

Makahl said:


> For those that like ZS3/ZS4 shells QKZ has released a new model using the same shell and with 10mm "graphene" driver :
> 
> 
> https://shopee.com.my/QKZ-20VK3-20Dynamic-20Hifi-20Earphone-i.6548893.1537193523
> ...



I wonder why KZ wouldn’t have used that configuration for the ZS4?

A horizontally mounted 10mm dynamic coupled with the single BA in the nozzle.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Another great looking pair!!!


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> Another great looking pair!!!


That's what she said 

Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Wiljen

Spending some time rediscovering earbuds.  Got the NiceHCK EBx and Eb2 and the Astrotec Lyra Classic on my desk at the moment.  Man have earbuds come a long way since the early days.


----------



## Slater (Oct 2, 2018)

Slater said:


> Hey, for anyone interested, the official Tennmak store on Amazon has some great deals right now. A few of their IEMs have a 50% off coupon!!
> 
> For example, the Trio is $25 after coupon. So is the Crazy Cello (which is an awesome IEM). Not sure if there’s other models included in the 50% off sale, as all I was interested in was the Crazy Cellos.
> 
> ...



To anyone who got the Crazy Cellos during the Amazon 50% off deal:

OOTB the are boom boom boom with boosted low end. If you want to make them sound *much* better (low end much more balanced with the rest of the bands) follow these simple steps:

1. Remove the stainless nozzle screens using a sharp pointy object such as a sewing needle or diabetic lancet. The nozzle screens are glued on, so they cannot be reused.
2. On the side of the nozzle, you will see a vent. Poke something through this vent hole. It has to be very small, as the hole is 0.5mm. I used a 0.5mm drill bit. Anyways, when you stick something through the vent hole, you will pop off a small round white filter (similar to micropore tape). You may have to use tweezers to pull the little round filter out of the nozzle.
3. Once the white filter is removed, install NEW stainless nozzle screens (4.2mm or 4.3mm). You can find them on Aliexpress for $0.05-$0.10).

With this simple mod, these are really good dynamic driver IEMs. I would rate them on par with the TinAudio T2, except with a touch more sub bass extension (something that the T2 is missing).

The CC is also way more comfortable than the T2. And I love the included wide bore tips, and wish I could buy a bag full of them!

Enjoy!


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 2, 2018)

The os v3 sounds excatly like the it01s for me but with much better bass performance. The bass of the os v3 in general is a treat and is very engaging. Its from the best I have ever heard as it hits hard with fast attacks and with very satisfying rumble. For the treble, there's nothing special about it but its not dull and avoids sibilance,harshness and its generally done quite well. Now the mids just bring back memories again, it doesn't sound thin but edging towards it for me ( I'm used to thick mids so maybe others will find it good) and I prefer the it01s mids as it has more details. The queen's and ostry kc09s mids are much better for my tastes. Soundstage is good, there's more height then width for me and the layering, separation and details are also good.

Overall I think most people will absolutely loves these for the amazing bass and mature treble. Theres not many people who wants thick, detailed, natural mids like me either. The mids are not to my liking, it just doesn't sound full and realistic for my tastes and the it01s are really close to these but with worse bass and better mids.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 2, 2018)

Update: I just found a tip that sorted the midrange out quite a bit . It made it more forward and slightly fuller. Now the sound is really really engaging and I'm in absolute shock!!! Highly recommended!!!


----------



## audio123 (Oct 3, 2018)

zeppu08 said:


> How can u compare the dm6 and shozy &neo
> BG?


 Sorry for the late response.
The Shozy & Neo BG is more musical than the DM6. The bass impact on the BG is stronger than the DM6. The midrange of the BG is more forward with intimate vocals. Treble presentation is smoother on the BG. Soundstage width is quite similar. Depth on the BG is more closed in.





Nabillion_786 said:


> Update: I just found a tip that sorted the midrange out quite a bit . It made it more forward and slightly fuller. Now the sound is really really engaging and I'm in absolute shock!!! Highly recommended!!!


 Glad to see you enjoying it! The OS V3 is a solid iem IMO.


----------



## superuser1

Nabillion_786 said:


> Update: I just found a tip that sorted the midrange out quite a bit . It made it more forward and slightly fuller. Now the sound is really really engaging and I'm in absolute shock!!! Highly recommended!!!


Please do share your tip rolling experience. (with pictures)


----------



## zig3n

Magaosi MGS-401 is good looking iem & sounds really great... Cheers


----------



## tripside

Nabillion_786 said:


> The os v3 sounds excatly like the it01s for me but with much better bass performance. The bass of the os v3 in general is a treat and is very engaging. Its from the best I have ever heard as it hits hard with fast attacks and with very satisfying rumble. For the treble, there's nothing special about it but its not dull and avoids sibilance,harshness and its generally done quite well. Now the mids just bring back memories again, it doesn't sound thin but edging towards it for me ( I'm used to thick mids so maybe others will find it good) and I prefer the it01s mids as it has more details. The queen's and ostry kc09s mids are much better for my tastes. Soundstage is good, there's more height then width for me and the layering, separation and details are also good.
> 
> Overall I think most people will absolutely loves these for the amazing bass and mature treble. Theres not many people who wants thick, detailed, natural mids like me either. The mids are not to my liking, it just doesn't sound full and realistic for my tastes and the it01s are really close to these but with worse bass and better mids.



What sort of music do you listen to ?


----------



## Theri0n

Otto Motor said:


> The BQEYZ KC2 just in (these are not the BQEYZ K2, although they are probably the same with some cosmetic differences). Two things strike me sonically: extreme clarity and a good three-dimensionality (space and depth). The clarity works particularly well when listening at low volumes. And nothing obviously annoying such as pierces, sibilance..



Have you tried them balanced?


----------



## Otto Motor

Theri0n said:


> Have you tried them balanced?


No!


----------



## schom

hello,
if anyone has experience with aliexpress and i want to know if the prices at x-mas time are good or should i buy at another time of the year?
it seems to me the the seller put a price a little bit higher than at normal time.
if there anyone who buys very often from aliexpress and especialy at x-mas time i would be glad to hear an answer

sorry for my english (iam german native speaker)


----------



## peter123

schom said:


> hello,
> if anyone has experience with aliexpress and i want to know if the prices at x-mas time are good or should i buy at another time of the year?
> it seems to me the the seller put a price a little bit higher than at normal time.
> if there anyone who buys very often from aliexpress and especialy at x-mas time i would be glad to hear an answer
> ...



My advice would be to wait for singles day (11/11) as that's normally one of the better sales during the year. Only drawback is that if you're buying Christmas gifts it's not 100% sure that they'll arrive in time....


----------



## Slater (Oct 3, 2018)

peter123 said:


> My advice would be to wait for singles day (11/11) as that's normally one of the better sales during the year. Only drawback is that if you're buying Christmas gifts it's not 100% sure that they'll arrive in time....



I would add that an Aliexpress price tracker (similar to Amazon’s camelcamelcamel) is available on aliprice.com. There are other Aliexpress trackers available, but that’s just the one I use. Using aliprice, you can usually see the patterns of price fluctuations quite easily.

Keep in mind that prices are set by each seller. Some sellers fluctuate their price wildly, playing the ‘up and down sale price game’ (+/- 50% for example). And other sellers keep prices of an item at basically the same price year around, with very little price fluctuation (+/- 5% for example).


----------



## Nabillion_786

tripside said:


> What sort of music do you listen to ?


When I test out any iem I put it in torture mode. I test all my iems out hardcore with fast impactful scenes that requires solid bass and treble performance. If the iems can manage this without vocals getting drowned or sounding thin then it's a major yes for me. The os v3 is absolutely great but even after fixing it's midrange its not very full sounding but acceptable now. I am very curious on the secret gardens as it seems really like what I'm after.


----------



## tripside

Nabillion_786 said:


> When I test out any iem I put it in torture mode. I test all my iems out hardcore with fast impactful scenes that requires solid bass and treble performance. If the iems can manage this without vocals getting drowned or sounding thin then it's a major yes for me. The os v3 is absolutely great but even after fixing it's midrange its not very full sounding but acceptable now. I am very curious on the secret gardens as it seems really like what I'm after.



So you primarily use it for gaming or watching movies ? Have you tried testing while listening to music ?


----------



## Nabillion_786

tripside said:


> So you primarily use it for gaming or watching movies ? Have you tried testing while listening to music ?


Yes that's correct and the os v3 really helps out for playing cod aswell. And no I am one of the very unusual ones on headfi as I don't listen to music but I can assure you I put any iem under intense pressure through my testing methods. So you wont need to worry about if I'm making the most out of them.


----------



## Vetseun

I purchased an MMCX upgrade cable from Aliexpress.  The earhook have a very tight curve, but it doesn't have memory wire under the shrink wrap - what is causing the curve? The shrink wrap itself?  Would I be able to simple slice off the shrink wrap to remove the earhook bend from the wire?


----------



## VinceHill24

Vetseun said:


> I purchased an MMCX upgrade cable from Aliexpress.  The earhook have a very tight curve, but it doesn't have memory wire under the shrink wrap - what is causing the curve? The shrink wrap itself?  Would I be able to simple slice off the shrink wrap to remove the earhook bend from the wire?


Use hairdryer, apply some hot air to the earhook part, affix your desired shape after it soften and let it cool. That's what i did to my trn cables.


----------



## Slater (Oct 3, 2018)

Vetseun said:


> I purchased an MMCX upgrade cable from Aliexpress.  The earhook have a very tight curve, but it doesn't have memory wire under the shrink wrap - what is causing the curve? The shrink wrap itself?  Would I be able to simple slice off the shrink wrap to remove the earhook bend from the wire?



Those are pre-formed ear hooks. 

Basically it is a plastic sheath that was heated when it a specific position. Once cooled, it holds its position; no wire (like KZ) needed.

You don’t like the pre-formed hooks?


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Those are pre-formed ear hooks.
> 
> Basically it is a plastic sheath that was heated when it a specific position. Once cooled, it holds its position; no wire (like KZ) needed.
> 
> You don’t like the pre-formed hooks?




I know I like those usually but there was one where it was too tight over my ear.  I  just used a different one but the hair drying is a good idea to reshape it if necessary.     Also, what if you wanted the cable for an iem or bud that is worn down instead of over ear.?


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I know I like those usually but there was one where it was too tight over my ear.  I  just used a different one but the hair drying is a good idea to reshape it if necessary.     Also, what if you wanted the cable for an iem or bud that is worn down instead of over ear.?



Sure, that’s a great point.

Look at how many IEMs have their 2-pin sockets in different locations. A cable with the preformed earhook may work and fit great on one IEm but be in an odd position on another.


----------



## Wiljen

Reviews for the NiceHCK EBX and EB2 earbuds are up.   EB2 is a steal when on sale.  I caught a lucky bag sale awhile back and got the EB2 for <$20 and sound wise, it is every bit an EBX.


----------



## groucho69

Wiljen said:


> Reviews for the NiceHCK EBX and EB2 earbuds are up.   EB2 is a steal when on sale.  I caught a lucky bag sale awhile back and got the EB2 for <$20 and sound wise, it is every bit an EBX.


Got my EB2 yesterday. Your review is pretty much how I hear them as well. I wear them sideways without foams,


----------



## Wiljen

groucho69 said:


> Got my EB2 yesterday. Your review is pretty much how I hear them as well. I wear them sideways without foams,



Cool, always nice to know you are on the right track or at least not so far off that everyone is head scratching about what the heck you are listening to.


----------



## mochifi

eggnogg said:


> *Whizzer A-HE03 Hybrid *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: []



Shell design of these seems pretty cool. What's Whizzer's rep like? Anyone own their other stuff?


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> Got my EB2 yesterday. Your review is pretty much how I hear them as well. I wear them sideways without foams,



haha nice - _*sideways earbud listeners represent*_!

In addition to just sticking earbuds sideways into my ears, I enjoy using the vertical headband style of earbuds. It takes the work out of it, because they don't work their way loose like plain sideways earbuds do. And they are so lightweight an comfy.

I have (2) pairs of vintage Sony MDR-W20G vertical earbuds. These were Sony's TOTL vertical earbud. They sound really good for their age. I think they sold for $30-$40 way back in the day. Now they go for dumb prices on Amazon and ebay (like $$ hundreds)!

Anyways, I have 2 sets of the Sonys. 1 of the pairs died because the foam dampening around the driver literally disintegrated and the drivers konked out.

Last year I did a few upgrades to the dead pair:

1. I removed the stock drivers and installed MX500 32ohm graphene earbud drivers (highly regarded on the earbud roundup thread). As good as the stock Sony driver was, it really showed its age. The MX500 drivers are a significant sound upgrade! And they were a perfect fit 

2. The stock headband sometimes catches my hair and pulls it out when taking off the earbuds (even with short hair). It's really annoying. So I slid some yellow heat shrink tubing over the offending area (and shrunk the tubing for a stock look). Very effective!

3. The stock cable was crap. It was thin, fragile, and the 3.5mm plug is unplated so it was corroded. I upgraded it to a nice vintage KZ copper cable. I don't remember what model it was from, but the insulation is a translucent smokey grey-blueish color. I also added a chin slider out of a an orthodontic rubber band before soldering the cable in place.

Stock Sony cable:





New KZ cable:


 


Stock hair-eating headband:







Modified headband:




 


Stock 15mm Sony drivers:





15mm MX500 graphene drivers:


----------



## Otto Motor

Wiljen said:


> Reviews for the NiceHCK EBX and EB2 earbuds are up.   EB2 is a steal when on sale.  I caught a lucky bag sale awhile back and got the EB2 for <$20 and sound wise, it is every bit an EBX.


Got the EB2 waiting for me at home upon my return from Europe. Excited now!


----------



## superuser1

mochifi said:


> Shell design of these seems pretty cool. What's Whizzer's rep like? Anyone own their other stuff?


I had/ have their A15... build quality is great when it doesnt zap me. I got 2 and both of them had a signal leak to the metal shell.


----------



## Dobrescu George

superuser1 said:


> I had/ have their A15... build quality is great when it doesnt zap me. I got 2 and both of them had a signal leak to the metal shell.



Ah, this can be an issue in some places...


----------



## pbui44

Aw man, I think these came with the Sony Sports Walkman I found recently.  



Slater said:


> haha nice - _*sideways earbud listeners represent*_!
> 
> In addition to just sticking earbuds sideways into my ears, I enjoy using the vertical headband style of earbuds. It takes the work out of it, because they don't work their way loose like plain sideways earbuds do. And they are so lightweight an comfy.
> 
> ...


----------



## abhijollyguy

IEM with neutral sound signature without any peaks and dips with wide soundstage and great instrument separation?

Anyone?


----------



## Nimweth

mochifi said:


> Shell design of these seems pretty cool. What's Whizzer's rep like? Anyone own their other stuff?


I have the Whizzer A15 Haydn pro. They take a bit of work to get the best out of them. I swapped the stock cable as it has a very loose connection and use large foam tips. The sound is neutral with lots of detail and a good soundstage. I'm alternating between these and the TRN V80 at the moment. This might also help abhijollyguy as well.


----------



## Nimweth

abhijollyguy said:


> IEM with neutral sound signature without any peaks and dips with wide soundstage and great instrument separation?
> 
> Anyone?


Have a look at my reply to mochifi above. I think you'll like the A15 Haydn pro, your description matches pretty well to my experience of these.


----------



## Otto Motor

Running through London, England, the by far most visible earphones were the white *Apple* buds/pods (some wireless) Despite the tight "tube", commuters appeared to rely more on headphones than on earphones...with *Bose* taking the lead, followed by *Sony*...then, after a gap, we saw *Marshall*, *Beats*, and the odd *Sennheiser*.

I did not see @HungryPanda or some other like-minded Head-Fiers with fancy Toneking, iBasso, or Brainwavz models.


_London tube ad._


----------



## Slater

pbui44 said:


> Aw man, I think these came with the Sony Sports Walkman I found recently.



If they are the MDR-W20G, those are like gold for resale!

Even if you want to keep them (which I would recommend), they sound really good assuming the drivers are in good shape. They are definitely the best sounding out of the similarly-designed Sony models IMO.


----------



## Slater

abhijollyguy said:


> IEM with neutral sound signature without any peaks and dips with wide soundstage and great instrument separation?
> 
> Anyone?



Modded BlitzWolf ES1.


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> haha nice - _*sideways earbud listeners represent*_!
> 
> In addition to just sticking earbuds sideways into my ears, I enjoy using the vertical headband style of earbuds. It takes the work out of it, because they don't work their way loose like plain sideways earbuds do. And they are so lightweight an comfy.
> 
> ...


That reminds me of the Sony MDR-A60 Colani earbuds I had some years ago. I found them in a charity shop! They had sapphire diaphragms and sounded great. I was using them with my tape walkman. Apparently they were the top of the range at the time. Unfortunately the headband broke in two and rendered them unusable.


----------



## Wiljen

abhijollyguy said:


> IEM with neutral sound signature without any peaks and dips with wide soundstage and great instrument separation?
> 
> Anyone?



price range?


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> If they are the MDR-W20G, those are like gold for resale!
> 
> Even if you want to keep them (which I would recommend), they sound really good assuming the drivers are in good shape. They are definitely the best sounding out of the similarly-designed Sony models IMO.



MDR-A35G is the same driver in a folding setup that shipped with a lot of the CD Walkman models when they first came out.  Still have mine somewhere here.


----------



## abhijollyguy

Wiljen said:


> price range?


Anything up to $300 - $400. If the IEM can be found below this price range so I would have no issues.


----------



## tripside

Nabillion_786 said:


> Yes that's correct and the os v3 really helps out for playing cod aswell. And no I am one of the very unusual ones on headfi as I don't listen to music but I can assure you I put any iem under intense pressure through my testing methods. So you wont need to worry about if I'm making the most out of them.



A little bit of context about what you listen to helps


----------



## Wiljen

abhijollyguy said:


> IEM with neutral sound signature without any peaks and dips with wide soundstage and great instrument separation?
> 
> Anyone?



Ok, with your budget  I'd look at the following.

$50 bracket - BQEYZ kc2 (near neutral and as good as it gets under $50.   Tin Audio T2 lost out due to treble peak you were wanting to avoid)
$200 bracket - Brainwavz b400  (not the most extended but very well behaved)
$300 bracket FLC 8s (filters give you a ton of signature options on an already very good base sound)


----------



## phthora

Otto Motor said:


> Running through London, England, the by far most visible earphones were the white *Apple* buds/pods (some wireless) Despite the tight "tube", commuters appeared to rely more on headphones than on earphones...with *Bose* taking the lead, followed by *Sony*...then, after a gap, we saw *Marshall*, *Beats*, and the odd *Sennheiser*.
> 
> I did not see @HungryPanda or some other like-minded Head-Fiers with fancy Toneking, iBasso, or Brainwavz models.



I saw a student walking around campus wearing a pair of Ultrasones one day and Focal Listens a few days later. I felt such school pride in that moment!


----------



## audio123

abhijollyguy said:


> IEM with neutral sound signature without any peaks and dips with wide soundstage and great instrument separation?
> 
> Anyone?


Can't go wrong with the Etymotic ER4SR. Neutral at its best!


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 4, 2018)

tripside said:


> A little bit of context about what you listen to helps


That's cool... Overall the os v3 is easily the best iem I have ever heard and is really universal. If your ok with good but not great mids then the rest of the sound is an absolute treat. The more I listen to them I am starting to love the treble mastery. It's soo soothing, detailed  and theres good energy in the sound at all times.


----------



## audio123

Nabillion_786 said:


> That's cool... Overall the os v3 is easily the best iem I have ever heard and is really universal. If your ok with good but not great mids then the rest of the sound is an absolute treat. The more I listen to them I am starting to love the treble mastery. It's soo soothing, detailed  and theres good energy in the sound at all times.


Glad to see you enjoying the OS V3. The OE8 is another brilliant IEM from HiFi BOY albeit fetching a higher price.

*HiFi BOY OE8 & OS V3! *


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 4, 2018)

audio123 said:


> Glad to see you enjoying the OS V3. The OE8 is another brilliant IEM from HiFi BOY albeit fetching a higher price.
> 
> *HiFi BOY OE8 & OS V3! *


Thanks... it was all thanks to you yet again. I find your reviews rather accurate to what I hear, really friendly and helpful person aswell.

Also you are soo lucky, that costs 1000 dollars. I am not looking forward to your review on that as i am not interested haha but it does look great!


----------



## darmanastartes (Nov 22, 2018)

My review of the NICEHCK EP35 is up.


----------



## abhijollyguy

audio123 said:


> Can't go wrong with the Etymotic ER4SR. Neutral at its best!



Thank you for your suggestions. I hope it doesn't have peakiness in treble and lean and dry bass.



Wiljen said:


> Ok, with your budget  I'd look at the following.
> 
> $50 bracket - BQEYZ kc2 (near neutral and as good as it gets under $50.   Tin Audio T2 lost out due to treble peak you were wanting to avoid)
> $200 bracket - Brainwavz b400  (not the most extended but very well behaved)
> $300 bracket FLC 8s (filters give you a ton of signature options on an already very good base sound)



I already have K2, KC2, T2. I also have Binary Acoustics Unicorn. I likes all these so basically I am looking for big considerable upgrade in sound quality.


----------



## Wiljen

abhijollyguy said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. I hope it doesn't have peakiness in treble and lean and dry bass.
> 
> 
> 
> I already have K2, KC2, T2. I also have Binary Acoustics Unicorn. I likes all these so basically I am looking for big considerable upgrade in sound quality.



I'd go straight for the FLC 8s then.  Better extension than the B400 on both ends and customizable to your liking.   There is a reason they seldom come up on the sales threads and that is because those of us who have them are not letting them go.


----------



## audio123

Wiljen said:


> I'd go straight for the FLC 8s then.  Better extension than the B400 on both ends and customizable to your liking.   There is a reason they seldom come up on the sales threads and that is because those of us who have them are not letting them go.


I would recommend the new FLC8N!


----------



## hakuzen

Wiljen said:


> I'd go straight for the FLC 8s then.  Better extension than the B400 on both ends and customizable to your liking.   There is a reason they seldom come up on the sales threads and that is because those of us who have them are not letting them go.


yup, second that. my flc8s will stay with me forever.
other upgrades while in neutral side (reviews point to this, at least) could be BGVP DM6, Toneking T4, and Tenhz P4 Pro/Audbos P4,


----------



## peter123

Wiljen said:


> Ok, with your budget  I'd look at the following.
> 
> $50 bracket - BQEYZ kc2 (near neutral and as good as it gets under $50.   Tin Audio T2 lost out due to treble peak you were wanting to avoid)
> $200 bracket - Brainwavz b400  (not the most extended but very well behaved)
> $300 bracket FLC 8s (filters give you a ton of signature options on an already very good base sound)



Do you think that the B400 has a wide soundstage?


----------



## phthora

Calling the B400 neutral seems like a stretch to me...


----------



## -sandro-

Hi, what is the least expensive iem i can get with a decent quality? not expecting anything special, I will use them in bed. Two important things: it should be very comfortable to sleep in (probably small?) and no v-shaped/bright!
I used the kz atr but it just fell apart.


----------



## HungryPanda

I use only Brainwavz B100 for sleeping


----------



## mbwilson111

-sandro- said:


> Hi, what is the least expensive iem i can get with a decent quality? not expecting anything special, I will use them in bed. Two important things: it should be very comfortable to sleep in (probably small?) and no v-shaped/bright!
> I used the kz atr but it just fell apart.



This is probably my most comfortable IEM.   I would be able to sleep in this.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07BP3DHDF/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Dobrescu George

-sandro- said:


> Hi, what is the least expensive iem i can get with a decent quality? not expecting anything special, I will use them in bed. Two important things: it should be very comfortable to sleep in (probably small?) and no v-shaped/bright!
> I used the kz atr but it just fell apart.



I need to say this, but I personally avoid IEMs for sleeping, it is not very good for your ears to have any IEMs in for long periods of time. I take breaks even when listening to music, even with full over-the-ear headphones, I never listened for more than about an hour without a break


----------



## HungryPanda

If I do sleep with iems I have the volume very low


----------



## -sandro-

Dobrescu George said:


> I need to say this, but I personally avoid IEMs for sleeping, it is not very good for your ears to have any IEMs in for long periods of time. I take breaks even when listening to music, even with full over-the-ear headphones, I never listened for more than about an hour without a break



I use a sleep timer and i listen to ambient sounds. After 30 min it turns off.


----------



## chinmie

i also only listens to very low volume while going to sleep and not using endless looping playlist, so  i don't think it would be a problem. the only thing that concerns me is waking up with a severed cable because of me tossing and turning while sleeping


----------



## nxnje

Otto Motor said:


> Running through London, England, the by far most visible earphones were the white *Apple* buds/pods (some wireless) Despite the tight "tube", commuters appeared to rely more on headphones than on earphones...with *Bose* taking the lead, followed by *Sony*...then, after a gap, we saw *Marshall*, *Beats*, and the odd *Sennheiser*.
> 
> I did not see @HungryPanda or some other like-minded Head-Fiers with fancy Toneking, iBasso, or Brainwavz models.
> 
> ...



At least they have bose headphones, here in Italy i just see people with colorful crap Beats headphones and so on.
Someone wearing AKG or Marshall around but everyone focusing on brands like Beats, cheap Nubwo stuff and crap headphones in any case.
Apple airpods are everywhere, and i can even see how happy are their owners: the funny thing is i always look for them and for their crap stuff in their ears, actually owning myself good cheap iems that sound way better than those $150ish weird earphones.
In any case, i did not see people here with good stuff except someone (1 or 2 per year) wearing ATH-m40/50 or HD598SR.


----------



## daid1

nxnje said:


> At least they have bose headphones, here in Italy i just see people with colorful crap Beats headphones and so on.
> Someone wearing AKG or Marshall around but everyone focusing on brands like Beats, cheap Nubwo stuff and crap headphones in any case.
> Apple airpods are everywhere, and i can even see how happy are their owners: the funny thing is i always look for them and for their crap stuff in their ears, actually owning myself good cheap iems that sound way better than those $150ish weird earphones.
> In any case, i did not see people here with good stuff except someone (1 or 2 per year) wearing ATH-m40/50 or HD598SR.



Audiophiles of all Italy, unite!


----------



## antdroid

T2 pro is $60 on Amazon now
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HQQ9T6D


----------



## tripside

antdroid said:


> T2 pro is $60 on Amazon now
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HQQ9T6D


I only see one listing of T2 pro on aliexpress. Hopefully more sellers will pick it up.


----------



## abhijollyguy

Tenhz P4 Pro vs BGVP DM6?

Anyone with a comparison who owns both these earphones?


----------



## antdroid

abhijollyguy said:


> Tenhz P4 Pro vs BGVP DM6?
> 
> Anyone with a comparison who owns both these earphones?





He picks the DM6.


----------



## Otto Motor

nxnje said:


> At least they have bose headphones, here in Italy i just see people with colorful crap Beats headphones and so on.



What is strange is that iPhones have fantastic audio chips and their included earphones as well as their Beats are not great. In the meantime, the KZ AS10 continued to impress on German trains: great seal, sturdy bass, robust sound with very good resolution. I really like them.


----------



## nxnje

daid1 said:


> Audiophiles of all Italy, unite!


Not an audiophile, just a real music lover! 



Otto Motor said:


> What is strange is that iPhones have fantastic audio chips and their included earphones as well as their Beats are not great. In the meantime, the KZ AS10 continued to impress on German trains: great seal, sturdy bass, robust sound with very good resolution. I really like them.



Yes this is why can't i understand.
Apple makes such cool products that sound so bad.
Their technologies are anyway blowing any other earphone pair in the market, but they still sound crap even compared to my little memt x5 which is REALLY warm.

In any case, beats is really hard to beat when it comes to crappy sound.


----------



## Wiljen

Ok, once and for all, lets get this straight - *Audio quality is not, never was, and likely never will be the primary priority of any mass market phone maker.    *

Why do phone makers not use better dacs or op-amps? 
Why does apple not use better drivers in buds?

it all comes down to the same thing -  battery life and cost saving are higher priorities with these companies than audio quality.  
And with the masses being more interested in how long they can play angry birds or how cheap they can get a new phone, that aint likely to change.


----------



## crabdog

Wiljen said:


> Ok, once and for all, lets get this straight - *Audio quality is not, never was, and likely never will be the primary priority of any mass market phone maker.    *
> 
> Why do phone makers not use better dacs or op-amps?
> Why does apple not use better drivers in buds?
> ...


Not to mention the target demographic. Most of the cattle out there just want better selfies. The majority of them don't know what a DAC is. In other words: better selfie specs sell more units than superior audio quality.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> Not to mention the target demographic. Most of the cattle out there just want better selfies. The majority of them don't know what a DAC is. In other words: better selfie specs sell more units than superior audio quality.



Is that why the cattle feel it’s necessary (not optional) to get the latest flagship phone every single year?


----------



## chinmie

crabdog said:


> Not to mention the target demographic. Most of the cattle out there just want better selfies. The majority of them don't know what a DAC is. In other words: better selfie specs sell more units than superior audio quality.



it must have been hard for them to hold phone though... you know, with that hooves and all


----------



## Carlsan

chinmie said:


> it must have been hard for them to hold phone though... you know, with that hooves and all



You just cracked me up. I told this to my wife and she cracked up Hahahahah!


----------



## DocHoliday

Slater said:


> Is that why the cattle feel it’s necessary (not optional) to get the latest flagship phone every single year?


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 6, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> Ok, once and for all, lets get this straight - *Audio quality is not, never was, and likely never will be the primary priority of any mass market phone maker.    *



I only know iPhones and they have good audio components...no surprise as they are expensive. However, at these cheesy Apple events, they dedicate a lot of time to their cameras (and even totally useless emojis) and never mention audio.

The praised $110 Shanling M0 player [it is good!!!] has the LG V30's audio chip, allegedly the best of 2018 but inferior to the iPhone X's. My iPhone 5S sounds better than the Shanling and can even be improved with the audioquest dragonfly dac/amp. The iPhone's 5S' audio chip costs $3.37 (three thirty seven!!!).

A cheap phone should be considered as a transport only and can be upgraded with good iems and dongle dacs. Both can be transferred from one phone to the next. The disadvantage is that dongles are physically cumbersome...and they cost you at least $100.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Is that why the cattle feel it’s necessary (not optional) to get the latest flagship phone every single year?


My role model is Star Wars: even in 1977, the Millennium Falcon and both droids had been outdated technical garbage...but they still work. Nothing wrong with old technology such as iPod classics or old iPhones...they work well (and even have a headphone jack). Not to forget the infamous Sennheiser HD600 or the Etymotic 4R4PT...still going strong.


----------



## almondmeiosis

As someone who previously used a 3 year old phone and moved to a new phone this year, I would disagree. The advances in battery life, speed, camera, display, and dual speaker audio are amazing. 

But I digress... my Toneking T4s arrived today. This is my first foray into higher end audio and BAs, so keep this in mind. Impressions: 

*Sound isolation* is good. The noise of a kitchen vent is nearly inaudible (lower frequency). My keyboard tapping is still noticeable at but very muted. (high frequency, mechanical keyboard). 

*Fit *is amazing. I notice a little it's there, it fits into my ear concha like two legos fit togther.

*Sound*: My comparisons are a pair of V-Moda LP2 headphones, a set of Samsung OEM earbuds, and some Moxpad X6 IEMS, all dynamic, mostly warm. 

Bass is detailed but lacking mass. I can't "feel" even after I eq the lower end +10dB. M83's Oblivion track just doesn't sound good. 
Mids are nicely done and detailed. I'm able to hear the thud piano keys at the start of Sara Bareilles's Love Song which is usually inaudible. 
Highs are great. Noticed today that what I thought were layered high-hats in the background was actually a tambourine...

Sound stage and other factors need more listening...

*Overall *8/10? Songs are great and detailed but the lack of mass in the bass really makes them less satisfying to listen to. Guess I'll try the OSv3s next.


----------



## Theri0n

So few reviews for NiceHCK own IEMs. Any owner at this tread?


----------



## abhijollyguy

hakuzen said:


> yup, second that. my flc8s will stay with me forever.
> other upgrades while in neutral side (reviews point to this, at least) could be BGVP DM6, Toneking T4, and Tenhz P4 Pro/Audbos P4,



Thanks for your suggestion. I have pulled the trigger on BGVP DM6.


----------



## DBaldock9

Otto Motor said:


> ...
> The praised $110 Shanling M0 player [it is good!!!] has the LG V30's audio chip, allegedly the best of 2018 but inferior to the iPhone X's.
> ...



I don't understand your comparison of the ESS ES9218P DAC (in the M0 & LG V30) with the iPhone X, since the iPhone X does not have any analog audio output for earbuds/earphones/headphones.  
Your ability to listen with the iPhone X, to anything that isn't wireless (Bluetooth 4.1 AAC), is completely dependent on the use of an external Lightning connected DAC of some sort - so the _audio quality_ is in the external device, and not in the iPhone X.


----------



## peter123

DBaldock9 said:


> I don't understand your comparison of the ESS ES9218P DAC (in the M0 & LG V30) with the iPhone X, since the iPhone X does not have any analog audio output for earbuds/earphones/headphones.
> Your ability to listen with the iPhone X, to anything that isn't wireless (Bluetooth 4.1 AAC), is completely dependent on the use of an external Lightning connected DAC of some sort - so the _audio quality_ is in the external device, and not in the iPhone X.



LOL! Yes this is indeed difficult to understand.....


----------



## groucho69 (Oct 6, 2018)

Slater said:


> Is that why the cattle feel it’s necessary (not optional) to get the latest flagship phone every single year?


----------



## nxnje (Oct 6, 2018)

I was just zapping through my music library and a thing came again on my mind: i forgot saying you a lil thing.
I wanted to make a little advice for who listens a lot of EDM.
I personally use this track to test bass and sub bass of my IEMs (with other tracks obviously, but this is very special)
Lemme know what you think and how do u feel your bass.

Actually the best rumble of my gear was achieved by my mext x5 which produced a huge vibration in my ear in terms of digging.. That little microdriver can make me have a heart attack.
My ZS6 sounded anyway much more refined, not as deep but great in any case.. i prefer now this kind of a more refined bass instead of a boosted one that sacrifices other frequencies.

Minutes: 
00:48
01:08
02:14


----------



## demo-to

Had a week now with my Audbos P4 and I can claim it is probably the best IEM buy I ever did in terms of price performance ratio and maybe in general, too.

So engaging, so natural and balanced and crystal clear with plenty of details and good extension to both ends.

Important for the next ratings:
I EQed the P4 -2dB at 63Hz and -3dB at 125Hz and have to mention I run it with my Samsung S9 in Adapt Sound modus (means, the App did like measure out my hearing abilities and adapts the sound which results in a slight lift in the bass and highs I would bet if I hear the difference to normal modus)

It comes so close to my Rose Mini4 and shares most strengths and exceeds even in some.

The P4 is the slightly bolder and more engaging and natural of the two and end to end extension is better and also the room feeling.
If you'd consider the Mini4 as neutral, the P4 is about 2-3 dB north in bass and continue this further to the mids at least.

Think it comes down to personal preferences or moods which to pick if you have to...The more engaging P4 or the more "reasonable" neutral Mini4.
Moods, think this gonna be the descision maker which I will pick the next time.

If I would not expecting the Mini6 the next weeks (and the MT100) I would be simply done because both, P4 and Mini4 reproduce my music such like I would expect it to be in real, live in front of me, true to life.

Unbelievable, the Audbos P4 sells for only 70€ atm


----------



## HungryPanda

great music to test headphones, iems or earbuds


----------



## DBaldock9

How about a bit of Medieval Folk / Prog Rock?  
FAUN - http://www.faune.de/faun/pages/start_en.html
.


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 7, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> I don't understand your comparison of the ESS ES9218P DAC (in the M0 & LG V30) with the iPhone X, since the iPhone X does not have any analog audio output for earbuds/earphones/headphones.
> Your ability to listen with the iPhone X, to anything that isn't wireless (Bluetooth 4.1 AAC), is completely dependent on the use of an external Lightning connected DAC of some sort - so the _audio quality_ is in the external device, and not in the iPhone X.



Interesting point. I was citing this: https://www.whathifi.com/lg/v30/review

"_...The LG’s presentation has a level of clarity, transparency and dynamic expression that leaves rivals from Samsung and HTC in the shade. It’s easily the best-sounding Android phone this year, even if it can't quite match the rhythmic cohesion of Apple’s iPhone X.

The overall rhythm can feel a little imprecise, in a way we don't experience with the iPhone X - but by Android standards it’s still very impressive.._."

Ken Rockwell measured the $9 Apple audio adapter: https://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/lightning-adapter-audio-quality.htm

WhatHifi probably referred to the sound of the iPhone X with the Apple audio adapter.

If this adapter really contains a DAC, an ADC, and a headphone amp, then all iPhones with this adapter should sound equal and the iPhone X relies on a $9 audio component, which is probably the cheapest item in the Apple store.

I have a whole bunch of different lighting to audio adapters including one by Scosche in the drawer and should try them out.

Just checking out the KZ ZS4: unexpectedly impressive.


----------



## audio123

*Head-Fi Reviews on Penon BS1 Official/Experience*
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-bs1-official-version.22858/reviews
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bs1-experience-ver-earbud.22473/reviews

There is a chance to win these earbuds via this giveaway


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 7, 2018)

Some options how to connect an earphone/headphone to a recent iPhone. I was always in the wrong belief that the 8-pin adapter only contained a decoder that interacted with the iPhone's interior. Apple is rather tight-lipped about this technology. Some headphones/earphone come with their own built-in lightning connector so that the sound quality hinges to a relatively large extent on the head/earphones' own chips. Additional risk for the buyer.




As to the KZ ZS4: I grossly disliked the ZS3 and only ordered the ZS4 after early positive impressions by @Slater and @crabdog, which were followed by some mixed comments. And boy was I wrong with my (cautious) expectations: the ZS4 is fabulous and blew me out of my shiny shoes. Apart from its cohesive, balanced sound, it also has this nice lacquered finish [see ibasso IT01] and a great cable. The ZS4 is a good, enjoyable earphone independent of price and I fully side with the primeaudio review.


----------



## fljoe

I have the Apple USB 3.0 Camera adapter and paired with a Audioquest Dragonfly Black, I am listening to Tidal MQA on my iPhone XS Max (with mconnect Lite app) on my BGVP DMG and the sound quality is really good.


----------



## Zerohour88

abhijollyguy said:


> I already have K2, KC2, T2. I also have Binary Acoustics Unicorn. I likes all these so basically I am looking for big considerable upgrade in sound quality.



Oh, you have the BA Unicorn? how does it compare to the TinAudio T2 (and KC2)? T2 is great but not my cup of tea so far.


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> Some options how to connect an earphone/headphone to a recent iPhone. I was always in the wrong belief that the 8-pin adapter only contained a decoder that interacted with the iPhone's interior. Apple is rather tight-lipped about this technology. Some headphones/earphone come with their own built-in lightning connector so that the sound quality hinges to a relatively large extent on the head/earphones' own chips. Additional risk for the buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> As to the KZ ZS4: I grossly disliked the ZS3 and only ordered the ZS4 after early positive impressions by @Slater and @crabdog, which were followed by some mixed comments. And boy was I wrong with my (cautious) expectations: the ZS4 is fabulous and blew me out of my shiny shoes. Apart from its cohesive, balanced sound, it also has this nice lacquered finish [see ibasso IT01] and a great cable. The ZS4 is a good, enjoyable earphone independent of price and I fully side with the primeaudio review.





Best article I have seen on this to date is from a german outfit that dissected and tested the Apple adapter.  That article is here:
and then ifixit posted an X-ray of the innards of the adapter here. 

While it is possible to pass analog audio directly out two pins in the lightning connector, we would expect to see those differences in the measurements if the adapter was just a pass-through for the internal dac.   Looking at the results from the adapter test by c't, it is pretty clear that the adapter does have its own DAC as the numbers are exactly the same regardless of the device the adapter was tested with.    Also worth noting, the adapter was in most cases worse than the internal dac in the phone when C't did the testing.   Have a look at the results, it shows the chip in question to be fairly good, but nothing out of the ordinary and certianly not a giant improvement over what is in most devices.


----------



## abhijollyguy

Zerohour88 said:


> Oh, you have the BA Unicorn? how does it compare to the TinAudio T2 (and KC2)? T2 is great but not my cup of tea so far.


Unicorn is completely linear from bass to treble and it does not have extra treble which T2 has. BA Unicorn's bass is not as authoritative as T2 because of all BA drivers used in it but its linearity is better than the T2. KC2 is currently not with me, it is with someone else right now so once it comes, I will post my comparison.

From the memory, KC2 is as good as T2 minus the extra treble which T2 has. Also, KC2 has a better balance of sub-bass and mid-bass as compared to the T2. For vocals, T2 is definitely more forward and really great whereas KC2 is also good with vocals but its mids are not as forward as T2 but not recessed either.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Best article I have seen on this to date is from a german outfit that dissected and tested the Apple adapter.  That article is here:
> and then ifixit posted an X-ray of the innards of the adapter here.
> 
> While it is possible to pass analog audio directly out two pins in the lightning connector, we would expect to see those differences in the measurements if the adapter was just a pass-through for the internal dac.   Looking at the results from the adapter test by c't, it is pretty clear that the adapter does have its own DAC as the numbers are exactly the same regardless of the device the adapter was tested with.    Also worth noting, the adapter was in most cases worse than the internal dac in the phone when C't did the testing.   Have a look at the results, it shows the chip in question to be fairly good, but nothing out of the ordinary and certianly not a giant improvement over what is in most devices.



Am I reading that chart at the bottom of that german article correctly? The output impedance of the iPhone 6s 3.5mm jack is 4.5 ohms? Ouch.


----------



## CoiL (Oct 8, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> And boy was I wrong with my (cautious) expectations: the ZS4 is fabulous and blew me out of my shiny shoes. Apart from *its cohesive, balanced sound*, it also has this nice lacquered finish [see ibasso IT01] and a great cable. The ZS4 is a good, enjoyable earphone independent of price and I fully side with the primeaudio review.


M`kay... I don`t agree with bold one. It is pretty clear V-shape to me. BA is dissected from DD and has quite "tss tss tss" monotone sound. All this is is easily noticeable after listening to IT01 for few minutes.
Did I got bad unit? I don`t think so. I will probably get black one too anyway to check.
Otto what tips are You using and do You have warm sided source gear (little roll-off in highs maybe)?


----------



## Zerohour88

abhijollyguy said:


> Unicorn is completely linear from bass to treble and it does not have extra treble which T2 has. BA Unicorn's bass is not as authoritative as T2 because of all BA drivers used in it but its linearity is better than the T2. KC2 is currently not with me, it is with someone else right now so once it comes, I will post my comparison.
> 
> From the memory, KC2 is as good as T2 minus the extra treble which T2 has. Also, KC2 has a better balance of sub-bass and mid-bass as compared to the T2. For vocals, T2 is definitely more forward and really great whereas KC2 is also good with vocals but its mids are not as forward as T2 but not recessed either.



ooh, nice, really sounds like a poor man's ER4 then, that BA Unicorn. Now I'm tempted again (despite having a few earbuds already in my wishlist for 11.11 sale)


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> Interesting point. I was citing this: https://www.whathifi.com/lg/v30/review
> 
> "_...The LG’s presentation has a level of clarity, transparency and dynamic expression that leaves rivals from Samsung and HTC in the shade. It’s easily the best-sounding Android phone this year, even if it can't quite match the rhythmic cohesion of Apple’s iPhone X.
> 
> ...


the audio on the lg v30 is as good as advertised--louder and better than the (quite good) htc m10 it replaced and eons better than samsung. i do like the sound on my wife's iphone x, but it doens't have the tuneability or resolution of the v30.
btw, i'm surprised you like the zs4--it has its virtues but i'm still having trouble taming the treble without deadening the presentation and still rate it under the (admittedly more expensive) zs5/ed16/zsr.


----------



## tripside

Wiljen said:


> Best article I have seen on this to date is from a german outfit that dissected and tested the Apple adapter.  That article is here:
> and then ifixit posted an X-ray of the innards of the adapter here.
> 
> While it is possible to pass analog audio directly out two pins in the lightning connector, we would expect to see those differences in the measurements if the adapter was just a pass-through for the internal dac.   Looking at the results from the adapter test by c't, it is pretty clear that the adapter does have its own DAC as the numbers are exactly the same regardless of the device the adapter was tested with.    Also worth noting, the adapter was in most cases worse than the internal dac in the phone when C't did the testing.   Have a look at the results, it shows the chip in question to be fairly good, but nothing out of the ordinary and certianly not a giant improvement over what is in most devices.



I concur. The dongle is not going is going to make something like the Fiio Q1 Mk2 or Topping NX4 redundant , but I don’t see the likes  Zuperdac or Audirect Beam offering substantially better performance despite being 6-7 times pricier.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Am I reading that chart at the bottom of that german article correctly? The output impedance of the iPhone 6s 3.5mm jack is 4.5 ohms? Ouch.



Yep, that could well be why the adapter seems like such an improvement.


----------



## HungryPanda

Well colour me impressed as I just received the Alfawise V10 earphones that I think can only be purchased on Gearbest. Unlike our KZ earphones there is no V shape and more L shaped. with Dual dynamic drivers and dual BA drivers in each earpiece the sound is powerful and tight.

https://uk.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_009925219636.html


----------



## Wiljen

HungryPanda said:


> Well colour me impressed as I just received the Alfawise V10 earphones that I think can only be purchased on Gearbest. Unlike our KZ earphones there is no V shape and more L shaped. with Dual dynamic drivers and dual BA drivers in each earpiece the sound is powerful and tight.
> 
> https://uk.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_009925219636.html



Cool, I've got a sample of those headed my way so that gets me pumped to try them out.


----------



## tripside

Dm6 on sale. 169 usd.

with coupons 158 usd. 

Normal price 200 usd


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Yep, that could well be why the adapter seems like such an improvement.



Well, yet more evidence that a lot of headaches can be saved by using a DAP.

I know there are people that are adamant defenders of phones. But from a generalized perspective, I have found I get more consistency with DAPs vs phones - less variability between models, lower output impedances, lower THD, more power, etc.

Sure, some phones are better for audio than others (I know a lot swear by some of the LG Vxx models). And phones are definitely more convenient and less bulky to carry. Heck, I use my iPhone all of the time when mobility is more important than sound.

But if I have to carry my phone with 2-3 dongles hanging off of it just to get the best sound, christ I may as well just carry my DAP and amp.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Well colour me impressed as I just received the Alfawise V10 earphones that I think can only be purchased on Gearbest. Unlike our KZ earphones there is no V shape and more L shaped. with Dual dynamic drivers and dual BA drivers in each earpiece the sound is powerful and tight.
> 
> https://uk.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_009925219636.html



Maybe I missed this, but is this different from the TRN V10? I’m asking because the newest (retuned) version of the TRN V10 was on Amazon 2 weeks ago for $10.


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 8, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> the audio on the lg v30 is as good as advertised--louder and better than the (quite good) htc m10 it replaced and eons better than samsung. i do like the sound on my wife's iphone x, but it doens't have the tuneability or resolution of the v30.
> btw, i'm surprised you like the zs4--it has its virtues but i'm still having trouble taming the treble without deadening the presentation and still rate it under the (admittedly more expensive) zs5/ed16/zsr.


I may have to undergo ear examination to check out my high-frequency hearing. Was ok last time.


----------



## fljoe

tripside said:


> Dm6 on sale. 169 usd.
> 
> with coupons 158 usd.
> 
> Normal price 200 usd



Where is the sale? Can you please provide links?  Thanks!


----------



## tripside

fljoe said:


> Where is the sale? Can you please provide links?  Thanks!



Here you go
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b152PREn

I cant decide between dark red and clear/transparent. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 8, 2018)

CoiL said:


> M`kay... I don`t agree with bold one. It is pretty clear V-shape to me. BA is dissected from DD and has quite "tss tss tss" monotone sound. All this is is easily noticeable after listening to IT01 for few minutes.
> Did I got bad unit? I don`t think so. I will probably get black one too anyway to check.
> Otto what tips are You using and do You have warm sided source gear (little roll-off in highs maybe)?


Well, it depends how one defines balanced [see below...it is little specific in my case]...I wanted to express that all elements harmonize well (to me) and none is oversalting the sound, that I am satisfied, and I did not intend to overanalyze the ZS4 or put any scientific claims in my casual statement [and referred to a detailed review by @crabdog for details]. This after some of us praised the ZS4 and others found them mediocre. I use the large stock tips with my iPhone 5S.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1120#post-14381771

I have also not run any comparisons other than the ZS3 from memory [essentially just dropped out of the plane from Germany] and am sure we got the same tuned iem.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> Well, it depends how one defines balanced [see below]...I wanted to express that all elements harmonize well (to me), that I am satisfied, and I did not intend to overanalyze the ZS4 or put any scientific claims in my casual statement. This after some of us praised the ZS4 and others found them mediocre. I use the large stock tips with my iPhone 5S.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1120#post-14381771
> 
> I have also not run any comparisons other than the ZS3 from memory [essentially just dropped out of the plane from Germany] and am sure we got the same tuned iem.


Don't sweat it, the ZS4 is a great IEM. I've seen it as low as $13 and that's about as good a deal you'll ever find. People forget that when we praise an IEM that's often in the context of its price. No, it's not the best earphone in the world but for $13-$16? Cmon...


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> Don't sweat it, the ZS4 is a great IEM. I've seen it as low as $13 and that's about as good a deal you'll ever find. People forget that when we praise an IEM that's often in the context of its price. No, it's not the best earphone in the world but for $13-$16? Cmon...


Well, it occasionally happens that a casual statement causes an unexpected crapstorm. I remember one casual statement of mine that the KZ ED16 (I think) did not have KZ's "buried mids"...which caused a tsunami over three pages and ended in personal insults. Yes, as you say, the ZS4 "is what it is"...and it is just fine.


----------



## crabdog

HungryPanda said:


> Well colour me impressed as I just received the Alfawise V10 earphones that I think can only be purchased on Gearbest. Unlike our KZ earphones there is no V shape and more L shaped. with Dual dynamic drivers and dual BA drivers in each earpiece the sound is powerful and tight.
> 
> https://uk.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_009925219636.html


I find this very interesting, especially after I spotted the cable in the pictures. That looks to be identical to the TRN cables. There are a couple of OEM manufacturers that are delivering hit after hit (BQEYZ is one example) and looks like the Alfawise might be from one of those.


----------



## CoiL (Oct 8, 2018)

@Otto Motor , sorry if You took it hard way, didn`t mean to "slap You". Just shared my input about ZS4. Yes, for the price it is great IEM but in context of only SQ, it could be better.
But dynamic driver in ZS4 seems to be very good and I suspect it is best DD KZ has made to date.
I actually think of canceling my sales thread and give a try to ZS4 + BK50 BA.


----------



## tripside

I quite ike the ed16 and zs4. great value for money. Two great sounding pairs offering different sound signature for <30 usd. I’d call that a steal.


----------



## HungryPanda (Oct 8, 2018)

[URL='https://www.head-fi.org/posts/14528034/like' said:
			
		

> Like[/URL]"Slater, post: 14527708, member: 427234"]Maybe I missed this, but is this different from the TRN V10? I’m asking because the newest (retuned) version of the TRN V10 was on Amazon 2 weeks ago for $10.


They look very like my QKZ VK1 and have the very same cable. They also look the same as the TRN V10 in the images I googled as I do not have that. I have just listened to Alfawise V10 and QKZ VK1 at same volume on same amp and they do sound quite similar. On product pages TRN V10 has 6mm & 10 mm dynamic but the Alfawise V10 has dual 11mm dynamic driver, the QKZ VK1 is only dual dynamic


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> They look very like my QKZ VK1 and have the very same cable. They also look the same as the TRN V10 in the images I googled as I do not have that. I have just listened to Alfawise V10 and QKZ VK1 at same volume on same amp and they do sound quite similar. On product pages TRN V10 has 6mm & 10 mm dynamic but the Alfawise V10 has dual 11mm dynamic driver as does the QKZ VK1



Ah, ok so the TRN v10 is the only hybrid version, and the other ones just have dynamics?


----------



## HungryPanda (Oct 8, 2018)

No, TRN V10 & Alfawise V10 have dual dynamic and dual BA drivers


----------



## HungryPanda (Oct 8, 2018)

The TRN V10 original had 10mm and 6mm dynamic with dual BA, the new version TRN has 11mm dual dynamic and dual BA, making it the same as Alfawise V10


----------



## Slater (Oct 8, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> No, they all have dual dynamic and dual BA drivers



No BAs in the VK1 (at least not in mine). It’s a dual dynamic driver (radial driver), and that’s it.

It’s easy to see what the VK1 has, as it’s clear.


----------



## HungryPanda

yes I stand corrected and have edited my posts to suit


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> yes I stand corrected and have edited my posts to suit



So clarifying my original question, it seems like the alfawise=new TRN v10.

Is that correct?


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes I think so


----------



## tripside (Oct 8, 2018)

tripside said:


> Dm6 on sale. 169 usd.
> 
> with coupons 158 usd.
> 
> Normal price 200 usd



Ordered the clear one. DM6s were on my radar for quite a while. Was going to wait for 11.11 but today’s sale was very alluring. Now begins the agonising wait.


----------



## hakuzen

tripside said:


> Ordered the clear one. DM6s were on my radar for quite a while. Was going to wait for 11.11 but today’s sale was very alluring. Now begins the agonising wait.


i ordered same color at same shop on sept the 30th (a bit more expensive than yours). they may have any issue with stock, because they split the order and sent other items (good point from the seller), but DM6 haven't been shipped yet. they seem to be communicative (even during CND holidays).


----------



## tripside

hakuzen said:


> i ordered same color at same shop on sept the 30th (a bit more expensive than yours). they may have any issue with stock, because they split the order and sent other items (good point from the seller), but DM6 haven't been shipped yet. they seem to be communicative (even during CND holidays).



They have already received 15+ orders today. If they pull a hotfi here, a lot of people are going to be upset, lol.


----------



## hakuzen

tripside said:


> They have already received 15+ orders today. If they pull a hotfi here, a lot of people are going to be upset, lol.


 hope they don't, lol. i've been near cancelling mine and reordering cheaper


----------



## Dizzle77

Shame none of the transparent DM6 are available on sale - that’s probably a good thing at least for my wallet’s sake


----------



## earplug

Dizzle77 said:


> Shame none of the transparent DM6 are available on sale - that’s probably a good thing at least for my wallet’s sake



Same here. The available colors aren't doing it for me.


----------



## nxnje

Dizzle77 said:


> Shame none of the transparent DM6 are available on sale - that’s probably a good thing at least for my wallet’s sake



Gear is a drug
We invent many excuses just to stop our shipping "monkey" ahahhaha


----------



## Dizzle77

nxnje said:


> Gear is a drug
> We invent many excuses just to stop our shipping "monkey" ahahhaha



I like to say i’m passionate about audio rather than addicted to gear. Maybe i’m in denial


----------



## mbwilson111

stvita said:


> Bring it on! Mine has been shipped.



Hi, just curious... did you get your TFZ Exclusive 3 yet?  Mine was supposedly lost by Aliexpress shipping and the seller did not have another to send me.  They wanted us to choose something else but we requested a refund.  I wonder how long that will take.


----------



## fljoe

nxnje said:


> Gear is a drug
> We invent many excuses just to stop our shipping "monkey" ahahhaha


LOL ... I too have GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) once I dive into a hobby. After numerous cameras & lenses, this newly found audio hobby is denting my wallet quiet a bit


----------



## Slater

fljoe said:


> LOL ... I too have GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) once I dive into a hobby. After numerous cameras & lenses, this newly found audio hobby is denting my wallet quiet a bit



If you’re talking about DSLR, that hobby can get stupid expensive real quick. A buddy of mine drops thousands a month on lenses alone.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> If you’re talking about DSLR, that hobby can get stupid expensive real quick. A buddy of mine drops thousands a month on lenses alone.



aaah....my wife is into photography..everytime she questions why i bought another pair of earphones, i just smile and point to her lenses (or her bags).. she would then gives me that "tòuchè" look, and all is well


----------



## Otto Motor

nxnje said:


> Gear is a drug
> We invent many excuses just to stop our shipping "monkey" ahahhaha


Quite frankly, ever since I purchased the Brainwavz B400 upon the recommendation of @B9Scrambler, my appetite for the weekly Aliexpress delivery fix has been greatly decreased. That is because the B400 satisfies most aspects of quality listening. In this situation it appears more interesting to look upscale ["Campfire Andromeda" etc.]...which is, in the long run, somewhat cost prohibitive.

On a personal level, I have joined the 16/8 fasting idea: don't eat for 16 hours and then have two meals within the remaining 8 hours. Repeat daily.  Wonder how this can be tailored towards gear appetite.


----------



## Dizzle77

The transparent DM6 are bsck in stock, but the sale has ended. Have a feeling the transparent ones are most popular and were in stock all along, but they wanted to get rid of the other cours. Maybe.


----------



## nxnje

Dizzle77 said:


> I like to say i’m passionate about audio rather than addicted to gear. Maybe i’m in denial


If you love audio, then you love listening in a decent way. And if u wanna listen in a decent way you would need decent gear. And all starts again 



fljoe said:


> LOL ... I too have GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) once I dive into a hobby. After numerous cameras & lenses, this newly found audio hobby is denting my wallet quiet a bit


Quite similar illness 



chinmie said:


> aaah....my wife is into photography..everytime she questions why i bought another pair of earphones, i just smile and point to her lenses (or her bags).. she would then gives me that "tòuchè" look, and all is well


Same thing happens with my gf even if we don't live together  
She's full of make up cosmetics and accessories, + bags and dresses.



Otto Motor said:


> Quite frankly, ever since I purchased the Brainwavz B400 upon the recommendation of @B9Scrambler, my appetite for the weekly Aliexpress delivery fix has been greatly decreased. That is because the B400 satisfies most aspects of quality listening. In this situation it appears more interesting to look upscale ["Campfire Andromeda" etc.]...which is, in the long run, somewhat cost prohibitive.
> 
> On a personal level, I have joined the 16/8 fasting idea: don't eat for 16 hours and then have two meals within the remaining 8 hours. Repeat daily.  Wonder how this can be tailored towards gear appetite.


Yea at that price point u have to boost your budget on another level to pick something that could be worth it.


----------



## -sandro-

mbwilson111 said:


> This is probably my most comfortable IEM.   I would be able to sleep in this.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07BP3DHDF/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1



anything cheaper, maybe from china? i tried the sony MDREX15  and it seriously hurts when you lie on your side, it has sharped edges!


----------



## speakerz2017

got a pair of KZ ZS3 for literally only $10 (still mind blown at how affordable it is). Mainly got it for the IEM shape (reminds me of Inear) and was super comfortable. Felt better than most custom fits I bought and ordered over the years. 

Unfortunately it was riddled with channel balance issues, the right piece would always sound softer than the left piece, but nothing a little EQ can't fix. Overall really satisfied for its amazing fit, and build quality (for the money). Sound quality is totally muddy and disappointing but I'd still get another pair if the current one dies out just for the fit.


----------



## jeromeaparis

speakerz2017 said:


> got a pair of KZ ZS3 for literally only $10 (still mind blown at how affordable it is). Mainly got it for the IEM shape (reminds me of Inear) and was super comfortable. Felt better than most custom fits I bought and ordered over the years.
> 
> Unfortunately it was riddled with channel balance issues, the right piece would always sound softer than the left piece, but nothing a little EQ can't fix. Overall really satisfied for its amazing fit, and build quality (for the money). Sound quality is totally muddy and disappointing but I'd still get another pair if the current one dies out just for the fit.


The new ZS4 has same shape and as confortable as ZS3, but the sound is much better with real trebles,  deeper more controled bass, better QC etc.
price is 13$

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...oise-Cancelling-Headset-With/32914213047.html


----------



## Holypal

Planar earphone from Toneking.  14mm planar driver, MMCX cable.


----------



## crabdog

Holypal said:


> Planar earphone from Toneking.  14mm planar driver, MMCX cable.


Planars are suddenly becoming commonplace now. Soon they will be like the current masses of DD+BA hybrids. I wouldn't be surprised if we start seeing sub $100 planar IEMs by 2019. Looking forward to it!


----------



## demo-to

Holypal said:


> Planar earphone from Toneking.  14mm planar driver, MMCX cable.


Interesting!
The one specific "evil" brand claimed to develop their also 14mm planar driver in a 7 years timeframe. I think Toneking is not that old (even considering MusicMaker). Either they were faster or it might be a cooperation with the "evils" and this is the same driver.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Planars are suddenly becoming commonplace now. Soon they will be like the current masses of DD+BA hybrids. *I wouldn't be surprised if we start seeing sub $100 planar IEMs by 2019*. Looking forward to it!



KZ has got our back


----------



## Holypal

demo-to said:


> Interesting!
> The one specific "evil" brand claimed to develop their also 14mm planar driver in a 7 years timeframe. I think Toneking is not that old (even considering MusicMaker). Either they were faster or it might be a cooperation with the "evils" and this is the same driver.



I also suspect that they're using the same drivers.


----------



## Zerohour88

Holypal said:


> Planar earphone from Toneking.  14mm planar driver, MMCX cable.



and only about usd$180 too, considering mark-up levels it'll be around usd$220-ish on ali?

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-15592547460.31.3f7e7ed5ebASlr&id=578685204129


----------



## eggnogg (Oct 10, 2018)

just quick search, found some DIY planar iem on taobao

use chrome to translate the page, the story behind the guy who develope these iem was worth reading



Spoiler: []
















https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=573214872041
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=564018836928


----------



## 1clearhead

-sandro- said:


> anything cheaper, maybe from china? i tried the sony MDREX15  and it seriously hurts when you lie on your side, it has sharped edges!


Hovering around 10-15 US dollars the QCY QM05 gives a very snug fit contouring a unique shape not typical in many IEM's for such a low price. 



Non-detachable cables are fair and strong for such a low price. Thumbs-up!


-Clear


----------



## Zerohour88

1clearhead said:


> Hovering around 10-15 US dollars the QCY QM05 gives a very snug fit contouring a unique shape not typical in many IEM's for such a low price.
> 
> Non-detachable cables are fair and strong for such a low price. Thumbs-up!
> 
> ...



agreed on the fit and cable (though the angle of the cable coming out from the IEM might be hindering if you're using this in bed).

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-903#post-14531555


----------



## mochifi

Massdrop have the BGVP DM6 for $164.99. A potential option for those like me who missed out on that recent discount. So it's either that or wait for any potential sale on 11/11, although that is not guaranteed...


----------



## audio123

My take on the Penon GD849.
Enjoy!


----------



## phthora

crabdog said:


> Planars are suddenly becoming commonplace now. Soon they will be like the current masses of DD+BA hybrids. I wouldn't be surprised if we start seeing sub $100 planar IEMs by 2019. Looking forward to it!



I want to live in your utopia...


----------



## stvita

mbwilson111 said:


> Hi, just curious... did you get your TFZ Exclusive 3 yet?  Mine was supposedly lost by Aliexpress shipping and the seller did not have another to send me.  They wanted us to choose something else but we requested a refund.  I wonder how long that will take.


We probably bought from the same seller, I also had the same problem. Shame really, no seller on Aliexpress has it anymore. Starting to doubt if it's even still possible to get it.


----------



## Scaven

1clearhead said:


> Hovering around 10-15 US dollars the QCY QM05 gives a very snug fit contouring a unique shape not typical in many IEM's for such a low price.
> 
> Non-detachable cables are fair and strong for such a low price. Thumbs-up!
> 
> ...



I've got a pair of these and while the size and fit are fantastic, they sound horrible in the top end, beyond sibilant and and somewhat distorted.


----------



## Zerohour88

Scaven said:


> I've got a pair of these and while the size and fit are fantastic, they sound horrible in the top end, beyond sibilant and and somewhat distorted.



I've just got these and while I don't like the sub-bass at times, I've no problem with sibilance. What tracks was it obvious with? might try it out and see if its just tolerance issue (I also listen at low volumes, no distortion so far)


----------



## Scaven

Zerohour88 said:


> I've just got these and while I don't like the sub-bass at times, I've no problem with sibilance. What tracks was it obvious with? might try it out and see if its just tolerance issue (I also listen at low volumes, no distortion so far)



Try the end of "Grace" by Jeff Buckley when he is hitting the high notes.


----------



## Bartig

mochifi said:


> Massdrop have the BGVP DM6 for $164.99. A potential option for those like me who missed out on that recent discount. So it's either that or wait for any potential sale on 11/11, although that is not guaranteed...


*Not spending that much on an IEM not spending that much on an IEM not spending th*


----------



## Zerohour88

Scaven said:


> Try the end of "Grace" by Jeff Buckley when he is hitting the high notes.



I assume around 4:45? (listening on the YT vid), seems the distortion is also present when listening through my TO180, though I can see what you mean on the sibilant part. Tolerable to me, gonna pierce the ears of those treble-sensitive.


----------



## mbwilson111

stvita said:


> We probably bought from the same seller, I also had the same problem. Shame really, no seller on Aliexpress has it anymore. Starting to doubt if it's even still possible to get it.



Same seller.  Obviously they never had it to begin with.  I am still trying..I will let you know next week if I have results.

I wonder how long the refund will take.


----------



## Scaven

Zerohour88 said:


> I assume around 4:45? (listening on the YT vid), seems the distortion is also present when listening through my TO180, though I can see what you mean on the sibilant part. Tolerable to me, gonna pierce the ears of those treble-sensitive.


Yeah just after that mine sound distorted, so beyond sibilant. Put it this way, my KZ ZS6's sound a lot better in that part and they are still sibilant. Maybe mine are defective?


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> *Not spending that much on an IEM not spending that much on an IEM not spending th*



I never have and never will. No need. Besides, I have headphones and buds..not just IEMs,


----------



## Zerohour88

Scaven said:


> Yeah just after that mine sound distorted, so beyond sibilant. Put it this way, my KZ ZS6's sound a lot better in that part and they are still sibilant. Maybe mine are defective?



some IEMs handle sibilance/distortion better than others. Given that the QM05 is a DD, not surprised if it got to that part and just gave up, lol (would explain the slow bass decay). If the track are mastered that way (with the sibilance included), I wouldn't worry. Test with other tracks to see if the distortion occurs. I'm still throwing songs at it too, since I just got it yesterday.

if you're really curious, might as well give audiocheck.net a try, might find where it distorts the most


----------



## ExpatinJapan

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lear-kaleido.22874/reviews

enjoy
expat


----------



## kiyoshikiyomizu

Need advice,Im in for something like havi b3, or anything clarity with unrealistic soundstage( K701ish )


----------



## 1clearhead

Zerohour88 said:


> agreed on the fit and cable (though the angle of the cable coming out from the IEM might be hindering if you're using this in bed).
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-903#post-14531555


It's all good, belly side-up would probably be the best way.


----------



## 1clearhead

Scaven said:


> I've got a pair of these and while the size and fit are fantastic, they sound horrible in the top end, beyond sibilant and and somewhat distorted.



Try some measures of checking.

For example:

1. Try to run them for at least 100 hours to hear if the audible sound changes for the better.
2. Check if you got a good fit (with no leaks), or try one size ear tip(s) bigger.
3. Can be your source, try different sources including digital and analog.
4. Check the "Low" and "Hi" gain (ohms) switch on your headphone AMP (if you have this selection). It can make the difference between clarity and distortion.
5. Do an audio check (online or software) and see if you might have gotten a defective pair.

Maybe others in head-fi might want to chime-in with their ideas and add on to your comment.

Hope this works out for you...


-Clear


----------



## abhijollyguy

Just curious to know that what should be the direct huge upgrade of BGVP DM6?


----------



## Zerohour88

abhijollyguy said:


> Just curious to know that what should be the direct huge upgrade of BGVP DM6?



Ibasso IT04  (not that I have it, gonna be more than a month before I can even test it)


----------



## abhijollyguy

Zerohour88 said:


> Ibasso IT04  (not that I have it, gonna be more than a month before I can even test it)


From the reviews, it seems to be a slight v-shaped which is definitely not what I am looking for.


----------



## Zerohour88

abhijollyguy said:


> From the reviews, it seems to be a slight v-shaped which is definitely not what I am looking for.



If you're really looking for a neutral sig, the ER4-inspired Massdrop Plus is another option (not chi-fi, if that's an issue).


----------



## randomnin

Zerohour88 said:


> If you're really looking for a neutral sig, the ER4-inspired Massdrop Plus is another option (not chi-fi, if that's an issue).


Yeah, I want that, too, looks like it might be my endgame.

In other news, after equalizing (20Hz: +5dB; 250Hz: -3dB; 3,5-5kHz: +8dB) I've accepted the relative greatness of TRN V80. But it will look worn out and silver in a while - the paint is coming off here and there. Doesn't seem like there will ever be any functional issues, though.


----------



## Dizzle77

Just seen the DM6 on massdrop. Anyone know where they will be shipped from?


----------



## thejoker13

abhijollyguy said:


> From the reviews, it seems to be a slight v-shaped which is definitely not what I am looking for.


That's the problem when people give advice on products they've never heard. How hard is it to just not respond and let someone actually give a helpful response and actually help you out? Sorry friend, I can't help you out because I personally haven't heard the DM6 yet.


----------



## Otto Motor

thejoker13 said:


> That's the problem when people give advice on products they've never heard. How hard is it to just not respond and let someone actually give a helpful response and actually help you out? Sorry friend, I can't help you out because I personally haven't heard the DM6 yet.


When it comes to selecting "expensive" iems from the word of mouth, I only trust a handful of people, rely on comparisons, and want to see the FR curve for the basic flavour....all of these combined [one exception: Tyll Hertsens, now retired]. After a while, some winners are crystallizing out such as the Etymotic 4 series, iBasso IT01, Brainwavz B400, Massdrop XXX for $300, or Campfire Andromeda you cannot go wrong with. What I could not care less about is window-dressing which leads to emotions and impact buying....well, I do this in the $20 range occasionally... 

Result: I don't have many "expensive" iems.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 12, 2018)

demo-to said:


> Had a week now with my Audbos P4 and I can claim it is probably the best IEM buy I ever did in terms of price performance ratio and maybe in general, too.
> 
> So engaging, so natural and balanced and crystal clear with plenty of details and good extension to both ends.
> 
> ...


Hows the audbos p4s soundstage compared to your rose mini 4? Would you consider these average or big for soundstage?


----------



## audio123

Otto Motor said:


> When it comes to selecting "expensive" iems from the word of mouth, I only trust a handful of people, rely on comparisons, and want to see the FR curve for the basic flavour....all of these combined [one exception: Tyll Hertsens, now retired]. After a while, some winners are crystallizing out such as the Etymotic 4 series, iBasso IT01, Brainwavz B400, Massdrop XXX for $300, or Campfire Andromeda you cannot go wrong with. What I could not care less about is window-dressing which leads to emotions and impact buying....well, I do this in the $20 range occasionally...
> 
> Result: I don't have many "expensive" iems.


At the end of the day, trust your own ears since you are the one listening. 
I always recommend FLC8S or FLC8N for those who want to venture into TOTL IEMs. 
Since they offer 36 different sound signatures, you can roughly know what you really want before the next step of upgrade.
Happy listening!


----------



## chickenmoon

I wouldn't recommend the FLC8S to anyone, another of those massively hyped ones I don't "get" at all...


----------



## demo-to (Oct 12, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hows the audbos p4s soundstage compared to your rose mini 4? Would you consider these average or big for soundstage?


Natural. Compared to the Mini4 more spacious, simply better. Average, direction big imo.


----------



## Carlsan

audio123 said:


> At the end of the day, trust your own ears since you are the one listening.
> I always recommend FLC8S or FLC8N for those who want to venture into TOTL IEMs.
> Since they offer 36 different sound signatures, you can roughly know what you really want before the next step of upgrade.
> Happy listening!



Oh the experience of fiddling with all those little tuning pieces. A personal hell that made me put them aside in disgust, never to be played with again. 
I got obsessed with trying every single combination, and in what felt like hours later, I abandoned the project.


----------



## Zerohour88

thejoker13 said:


> That's the problem when people give advice on products they've never heard. How hard is it to just not respond and let someone actually give a helpful response and actually help you out? Sorry friend, I can't help you out because I personally haven't heard the DM6 yet.



it was just a random comment since no one responded and I just had a discussion with a friend who's lending me his IT04, if you feel that's not helpful then I'm sorry.


----------



## thejoker13

Zerohour88 said:


> it was just a random comment since no one responded and I just had a discussion with a friend who's lending me his IT04, if you feel that's not helpful then I'm sorry.


I apologize for my misunderstanding then. I didn't see the part that you did actually listen to both of the iem's and were giving your opinions on them both, based on your actually having listened to them both. My comment wasn't necessarily directed just at you, but at the commenters who do try and give someone opinions on stuff that they've never heard themselves. It happens way to often, in my opinion, and we all should be more careful as our comments can have influence over someone's spending. I do apologize to you though, as I was wrong in lumping you in with those sort of comments.


----------



## Zerohour88

thejoker13 said:


> I apologize for my misunderstanding then. I didn't see the part that you did actually listen to both of the iem's and were giving your opinions on them both, based on your actually having listened to them both. My comment wasn't necessarily directed just at you, but at the commenters who do try and give someone opinions on stuff that they've never heard themselves. It happens way to often, in my opinion, and we all should be more careful as our comments can have influence over someone's spending. I do apologize to you though, as I was wrong in lumping you in with those sort of comments.



I didn't actually say much more than just Ibasso IT04 and then a smiley face, since I thought that smiley would make it clear that I was just bantering

Didn't realize it wasn't allowed here, I'll be careful next time. cheers


----------



## phthora

Zerohour88 said:


> Ibasso IT04  (not that I have it, gonna be more than a month before I can even test it)





Zerohour88 said:


> I didn't actually say much more than just Ibasso IT04 and then a smiley face, since I thought that smiley would make it clear that I was just bantering
> 
> Didn't realize it wasn't allowed here, I'll be careful next time. cheers



You're fine. Your original post was clear as day. Don't be discouraged from posting in the future.


----------



## peter123 (Oct 13, 2018)

Nothing....


----------



## Wiljen

Posted a bunch of reviews this week to my blog.  So I am finally getting caught up.

Auglamour F200
BQEYZ KB1
TFZ Tequila
Echobox Nomad
AAW/Shozy Hibiki Mk2
Astrotec Lyra Classic


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> Nothing....



...Else Matters.

Great song


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Nabillion_786

Looks absolutely class in real life!!! It's gonna be between these and the os v3 for my iem to keep.


----------



## groucho69

peter123 said:


> Nothing....



+1


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


>




Always liked this one


----------



## Otto Motor

*Brainwavz B400* channel imbalance:
_"...I tried many measurements, pulling the buds out of the tube, putting them in again in different positions, the same position, opposite position between L & R, etc. Within a tiny fraction, the responses remained the same as the ones shown on this graph.

I tried swapping the cables from L to R as well. Same result, so it's nothing to do with the cable…"
_
I'd say: poor quality control! They'll go back. 
_


 _


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> *Brainwavz B400* channel imbalance:
> _"...I tried many measurements, pulling the buds out of the tube, putting them in again in different positions, the same position, opposite position between L & R, etc. Within a tiny fraction, the responses remained the same as the ones shown on this graph.
> 
> I tried swapping the cables from L to R as well. Same result, so it's nothing to do with the cable…"
> ...



I had a slight channel imbalance in the demo pair I have. It turned out to be the source.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I had a slight channel imbalance in the demo pair I have. It turned out to be the source.


I heard it in my case, hence I had them tested. Source works for other iems fine. Swapping channels would have revealed faulty source.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I heard it in my case, hence I had them tested. Source works for other iems fine. Swapping channels would have revealed faulty source.



I would have swapped channels to check, but I make it a point never to remove mmcx cables on IEMs that aren’t mine. The one time I do will be the one time there is a problem. These were loaners, so I had to test it other ways.


----------



## Otto Motor

*Brainwavz B400 factory improvements according to their customer service: *_There were some manufacturing improvements made and there were some slight changes to the appearance and finish of the shell.  The accessories all remain the same._


----------



## Wiljen

In all fairness, every company has made a dud or two.  How quickly they take care of it and how much hassle you have to go through to get it taken care of is what differentiates the good companies from the chaff.


----------



## nxnje

Do you think there are better options under 40$ on amazon that can have same detail retrieval as zs6 and soundstage but with less aggressive treble?
I'a actually training my ear to aggressive treble and i'm quite ok, but i was wondering if there are technically better options (apart the v80, excluded from my list)


----------



## tripside

nxnje said:


> Do you think there are better options under 40$ on amazon that can have same detail retrieval as zs6 and soundstage but with less aggressive treble?
> I'a actually training my ear to aggressive treble and i'm quite ok, but i was wondering if there are technically better options (apart the v80, excluded from my list)



Tin audio t2?


----------



## NeonHD

nxnje said:


> Do you think there are better options under 40$ on amazon that can have same detail retrieval as zs6 and soundstage but with less aggressive treble?
> I'a actually training my ear to aggressive treble and i'm quite ok, but i was wondering if there are technically better options (apart the v80, excluded from my list)



**** NY-06, BQEYZ K2 & KC2 are all technically better options without the aggressive treble that stays under $50.


----------



## 1clearhead

NeonHD said:


> **** NY-06, BQEYZ K2 & KC2 are all technically better options without the aggressive treble that stays under $50.


How do they compare to the RevoNext RN-QT2? Do they have a similar sound signature to the QT2. Just curious...


----------



## Wiljen

1clearhead said:


> How do they compare to the RevoNext RN-QT2? Do they have a similar sound signature to the QT2. Just curious...



Revonext QT2 has an aggresive treble and is more similar to the Zs6 than not.

If you want a reference signature under $50 the Tin Audio T2 or BQEYZ Kc2 are your best bets.  Tin Audio will take a bit of modding to alter the bass or Kc2 is good out of the box.

Right now for me, I'd have a hard time beating the BQEYZ Kc2 for the money.


----------



## 1clearhead

Wiljen said:


> Revonext QT2 has an aggresive treble and is more similar to the Zs6 than not.
> 
> If you want a reference signature under $50 the Tin Audio T2 or BQEYZ Kc2 are your best bets.  Tin Audio will take a bit of modding to alter the bass or Kc2 is good out of the box.
> 
> Right now for me, I'd have a hard time beating the BQEYZ Kc2 for the money.


Very informative, thanks!


----------



## ShakyJake

Here is an interesting review of three USB headphone dongles for the Google Pixel. The results are pretty bad. The comments do mention that Apple's dongle is better

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...attle-of-google-pixel-headphone-dongles.4863/


----------



## Zerohour88

ShakyJake said:


> Here is an interesting review of three USB headphone dongles for the Google Pixel. The results are pretty bad. The comments do mention that Apple's dongle is better
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...attle-of-google-pixel-headphone-dongles.4863/



honestly surprised that the VE DAC output measured that low but then have very low impedance despite VE saying its for high-impedance earbuds. That low-impedance is nice for sensitive IEMs, but the low SINADs kinda ruins it. For 10 bux though, not really much of a loss, too cheap to mention.


----------



## Otto Motor

Here my take on the *NiceHCK EB2 earbuds*:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-eb2.23333/reviews#review-21024


----------



## peter123 (Oct 15, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> honestly surprised that the VE DAC output measured that low but then have very low impedance despite VE saying its for high-impedance earbuds. That low-impedance is nice for sensitive IEMs, but the low SINADs kinda ruins it. For 10 bux though, not really much of a loss, too cheap to mention.



I've got serious doubts about those power measurements. The person who did them most likely didn't completely bypass the Android sound system. There's quite a big difference in volume using UAPP compared to Spotify in my Galaxy S8. The Odyssey drive the K712 Pro without any problems.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

peter123 said:


> I've got serious doubts about those power measurements. The person who did them most likely didn't completely bypass the Android sound system. There's quite a big difference in volume using UAPP compared to Spotify in my Galaxy S8. The Odyssey drive the K712 Pro without any problems.


It looks like he used them as USB-Dac for his windows machine, to make the measurements. As you can see in his screenshots, he's using ASIO driver.


----------



## peter123

mathi8vadhanan said:


> It looks like he used them as USB-Dac for his windows machine, to make the measurements. As you can see in his screenshots, he's using ASIO driver.



Yeah  that's pretty strange. I do also get lower volume from my Windows 10 machine than from UAPP on my phone. That's definitely weird?!


----------



## Zerohour88

peter123 said:


> Yeah  that's pretty strange. I do also get lower volume from my Windows 10 machine than from UAPP on my phone. That's definitely weird?!



weird but consistent, at least. Driver issues would be a pain to sort out.


----------



## Otto Motor

Wiljen said:


> In all fairness, every company has made a dud or two.  How quickly they take care of it and how much hassle you have to go through to get it taken care of is what differentiates the good companies from the chaff.


Brainwavz are working on it. The Headphone Bar in Vancouver had a rep visiting who reported "issues" and "improvements".

My neighbour from the "other" forum has examined my B400's shells while I am travelling:
_"...Interestingly, I thought I'd found the problem [of the channel imbalance]. The shells are vented at the back, but on the left one (which has the weaker bass) there's a tiny hole on the front side, just in front of the B, which I think goes all the way through (poked with ~0.1mm wire). I tried taping over it, but the FR didn't change…"

"...Even apart from the hole, the shells did look pretty crap through a magnifier - bad joins, lots of imperfections in the plastic... The problem with yours might have been a leak somewhere or inconsistent shell thicknesses leading to different internal volumes and hence FR…"_


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> _"...Even apart from the hole, the shells did look pretty crap through a magnifier - bad joins, lots of imperfections in the plastic... The problem with yours might have been a leak somewhere or inconsistent shell thicknesses leading to different internal volumes and hence FR…"_



Glad it wasn't just me. I didn't even need a magnifier either LOL


----------



## durwood (Oct 16, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> BQEYZ K2 & KC2 are all technically better options without the aggressive treble that stays under $50.





Wiljen said:


> Revonext QT2 has an aggresive treble and is more similar to the Zs6 than not.
> 
> If you want a reference signature under $50 the Tin Audio T2 or BQEYZ Kc2 are your best bets.  Tin Audio will take a bit of modding to alter the bass or Kc2 is good out of the box.
> 
> Right now for me, I'd have a hard time beating the BQEYZ Kc2 for the money.



x2. If I recall you like EDM? The KC2 has more low end extension (not boosted) and less overdone treble of the T2. The T2 gets "splashy" not sibilant per say just treble cranked to 11 and a dryer sounding bass (lacks the subass of the KC2). The KC2 is just right. The QT2 comes off as boomy after listening to more balanced sounding ones (not neutral) and the treble is just a tamer version the ZS6, not quite as sibilant. KC2 is one my favorites, I wish it stayed in my ear as nice as the V80. I bought it after Otto Motors description because I wanted sub bass extension without the boost, and treble that was detailed enough to not sound fatiguing, yet not boring, and not scooped out (TRN V20, KZ ES4).


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 16, 2018)

durwood said:


> x2. If I recall you like EDM? The KC2 has more low end extension (not boosted) and less overdone treble of the T2. The T2 gets "splashy" not sibilant per say just treble cranked to 11 and a dryer sounding bass (lacks the subass of the KC2). The KC2 is just right. The QT2 comes off as boomy after listening to more balanced sounding ones (not neutral) and the treble is just a tamer version the ZS6, not quite as sibilant. KC2 is one my favorites, I wish it stayed in my ear as nice as the V80. I bought it after Otto Motors description because I wanted sub bass extension without the boost, and treble that was detailed enough to not sound fatiguing, yet not boring, and not scooped out (TRN V20, KZ ES4).


I'm looking forward to my next purchase between the *UiiSii CM5* or the *BQEYZ KC2*. Which one would be the better "bang for the buck"? I would like to know some details, as well...which one has better hi-end details, MID's, and lower sub-bass punch?

...PS. No need to mention the Tinaudio T2 and QCY QM05, which I already own a pair.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Another look at the Shozy Hibiki 2. Recommended list material for sure.

https://www.headfonia.com/review-shozy-hibiki-mk2/


----------



## NeonHD (Oct 16, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> How do they compare to the RevoNext RN-QT2? Do they have a similar sound signature to the QT2. Just curious...



The NY-06 have the same exact sound as the QT2 according to what I've heard. K2 also seems more or less the same, maybe with more bodied mids and relaxed treble. Not sure about KC2 but from thephonograph's review they all seem to have near-identical sound signature, just with minor differences.


----------



## NeonHD (Oct 16, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> Revonext QT2 has an aggresive treble and is more similar to the Zs6 than not.



Sorry but I'm afraid that is just not the case, quite the opposite to be exact.

You see, the ZS6 is a big giant ugly sibilance monster that shoots lethal amounts of treble into your ears, while the QT2 is the nice dude here and actually gives you a reasonable amount of treble, not too much to be discomforted, but not too little to sound dark.

Admittedly the QT2 still isn't for the treble sensitive, but compared to the ZS6 it is so much more bearable, and so much more open-sounding.

Also in general I find the QT2 to be much more detailed in the mids compared to ZS6, with a more natural and/or neutral tonality.

Overall I love my QT2 way more than the ZS6 when it comes to sound quality.


----------



## NeonHD (Oct 16, 2018)

I also wouldn't recommend the Tin Audio T2 for the treble sensitive. I'd rank it as the 2nd most sibilant IEM that I own, just below the ZS6.

For a comparison: ZS6 is 10x more sibilant than the T2, and QT2 is 3x less sibilant than the T2.


----------



## Zerohour88

Magaosi K6 pre-sale on taobao now, usd$290 there so I'd expect around usd$330 or so on aliexpress later on


----------



## abhijollyguy

This forum forced me to spend money, moreeeee money.


----------



## tripside

hakuzen said:


> hope they don't, lol. i've been near cancelling mine and reordering cheaper



Seller updated the tracking number, turns out the shipment is meant for a country in a different hemisphere, lol.
I got in touch with the seller, and he/she apologised for the confusion and said they no longer have the IEMs in stock. They are okay with either issuing a refund or shipping it again once the IEMs are in stock again. Pretty sure they updated the order with some random tracking code to meet the stipulated time. No wonder the store has 96% rating.


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> Magaosi K6 pre-sale on taobao now, usd$290 there so I'd expect around usd$330 or so on aliexpress later on



So under $200 for the 5 BA K5, and over $300 for the 6 BA K6?


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> So under $200 for the 5 BA K5, and over $300 for the 6 BA K6?



kinda surprised too, since I was looking around taobao for a mid-fi purchase for a friend and saw the K6 for near 300 bux. I'd be hard-pressed to get it knowing that the Moondrop Blessing is near that (without upgrade cable, also if you like Harman target response)

not even sure if its in-house or another Hilisening OEM release, since I can't seem to find Hilisening vendor page now.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> So under $200 for the 5 BA K5, and over $300 for the 6 BA K6?



Seems to be a trend with some of the Chi-fi of late doesn't it.  Our kings of the low-end are climbing into the $100 bracket and our hopes for a giant killer (price wise) coming from the likes of a FiiO or Magaosi are slowly fading as their prices rise to meet the market.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Wiljen said:


> Seems to be a trend with some of the Chi-fi of late doesn't it.  Our kings of the low-end are climbing into the $100 bracket and our hopes for a giant killer (price wise) coming from the likes of a FiiO or Magaosi are slowly fading as their prices rise to meet the market.


the question, as ever, is whether this current iteration of >$200 chifis is worth the premium over the surfeit of vg $100 models and whether more drivers is better. my reaction to  the magaosi k3/k5 was good, but not class-leading or great value.


----------



## aaDee

abhijollyguy said:


> This forum forced me to spend money, moreeeee money.


What are your first impressions of DM6? Confused between DM6 and Secret Garden


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 16, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> Magaosi K6 pre-sale on taobao now, usd$290 there so I'd expect around usd$330 or so on aliexpress later on


I wonder how much better can they sound compared to the MGS-401, which I personally like a little more than the K5.


----------



## abhijollyguy

aaDee said:


> What are your first impressions of DM6? Confused between DM6 and Secret Garden



Quick comparison between both with source as being iBasso DX100 and SONY NW-A46 Walkman.

Bass: DM6 has more authority in bass region than the Tenhz P4 Pro. Both have the same amount of details here.
*Update: The bass now becomes neutral with the use of supplied wide bore ear tips, previously the tips I used was the narrow bore ear tips with pink color inside.*

Mids: Mids of DM6 has more smoother approach, though it is not recessed at all but when I compare it to P4 Pro, it feels that P4 Pro has more open mids because of neutral mid-bass. P4 Pro has slightly more focussed mids or I dare to say has very slighty more presense on upper mids but still neutral without being shouty at all.

Treble: DM6 has definitely smoother treble whereas treble of P4 Pro is neutral. No one has bright treble at all.

Separation: DM6 seems to have better separation and layering of instruments being slightly warm. I would say Tenhz P4 Pro also have good separation. Its a close call.

Tonality:
DM6: Neutral-warm (Narrow bore ear tips with pink color bore) and Neutral (with the supplied wide bore ear tips) 
P4 Pro: Neutral

I personally like P4 Pro more because I am more of a neutral-head. But when I put DM6 into my ears, I keep listening to it as well.

*[Update]: I am now liking both the IEMs equally* *after when I put the wide bore ear tips on the DM6..*

More detailed impressions after the 100 hours of burn-in period.


----------



## 1clearhead

NeonHD said:


> The NY-06 have the same exact sound as the QT2 according to what I've heard. K2 also seems more or less the same, maybe with more bodied mids and relaxed treble. Not sure about KC2 but from thephonograph's review they all seem to have near-identical sound signature, just with minor differences.


Thanks for sharing those details with me...


----------



## aaDee

abhijollyguy said:


> Quick comparison between both with source as being iBasso DX100 and SONY NW-A46 Walkman.
> 
> Bass: DM6 has more authority in bass region than the Tenhz P4 Pro. Both have the same amount of details here.
> *Update: The bass now becomes neutral with the use of supplied wide bore ear tips, previously the tips I used was the narrow bore ear tips with pink color inside.*
> ...


Thanks buddy for your impressions. Somehow I'm scared that Neutral shouldn't be boring.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Glad it wasn't just me. I didn't even need a magnifier either LOL



Good to hear:

_"...I already went over another set with the [Brainwavz] ] rep in great detail. Compared it with the latest batch close up, looking for problems and the new ones appear much better.

...They are happy to replace anything I say I need and are very responsive, thanks for asking. Other companies of every size discover they have issues with new products - these guys are reacting pretty quickly and really want to get it right, from the looks of things, making changes within weeks..."_


----------



## Zerohour88

loomisjohnson said:


> the question, as ever, is whether this current iteration of >$200 chifis is worth the premium over the surfeit of vg $100 models and whether more drivers is better. my reaction to  the magaosi k3/k5 was good, but not class-leading or great value.



ah, the never-ending question of "where do diminishing return sets in?". I guess its all up to the buyers if the SQ upgrade/change is worth the premium or not. I once got blasted for wanting most bang for my buck on the earbud FB page, so not gonna get into it ever, its a touchy subject.


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> ah, the never-ending question of "where do diminishing return sets in?". I guess its all up to the buyers if the SQ upgrade/change is worth the premium or not. I once got blasted for wanting most bang for my buck on the earbud FB page, so not gonna get into it ever, its a touchy subject.



Why would someone blast you for wanting the most bang for the buck?

It’s your money to spend any way you want.

If you wanted to buy 2 aluminum foil balls to stick in your ears to try and listen to alien transmissions, but someone else thinks you should buy CA Andromeda’s instead, that’s your business.


----------



## mochifi

abhijollyguy said:


> Quick comparison between both with source as being iBasso DX100 and SONY NW-A46 Walkman.
> 
> Bass: DM6 has more authority in bass region than the Tenhz P4 Pro. Both have the same amount of details here.
> *Update: The bass now becomes neutral with the use of supplied wide bore ear tips, previously the tips I used was the narrow bore ear tips with pink color inside.*
> ...



Nice write up, I agree with your impressions on the P4 Pro. To date they're the most neutral IEMs I've heard and honestly I find them quite refreshing. Other chi-fi I've been listening recently to either want to liquify my brain with bass and/or shred my eardrums with overly hot treble  

I wish the cable was a bit better, they're just OK. The included selection of tips was nice and the case is decent too.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Why would someone blast you for wanting the most bang for the buck?
> 
> It’s your money to spend any way you want.
> 
> If you wanted to buy 2 aluminum foil balls to stick in your ears to try and listen to alien transmissions, but someone else thinks you should buy CA Andromeda’s instead, that’s your business.



I've no idea, which is why I stopped asking around there and will most likely leave since its all just glamour shots now. Was hoping for somewhere more fluid to discuss stuff. 

Did get something out of it, someone felt sorry for me and contacted me directly about the earbuds I was asking about, got some very good info out of it and helped me with my purchase decision.


----------



## abhijollyguy (Oct 16, 2018)

mochifi said:


> Nice write up, I agree with your impressions on the P4 Pro. To date they're the most neutral IEMs I've heard and honestly I find them quite refreshing. Other chi-fi I've been listening recently to either want to liquify my brain with bass and/or shred my eardrums with overly hot treble
> 
> I wish the cable was a bit better, they're just OK. The included selection of tips was nice and the case is decent too.



Yes the cable on P4 Pro is good for the price but we cannot compare its cable with the DM6 considering DM6 is the costlier of the two. DM6 has an amazing cable with sturdy connector.

I see that you own the FH5 so could you please compare P4 Pro and FH5?


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> I've no idea, which is why I stopped asking around there and will most likely leave since its all just glamour shots now. Was hoping for somewhere more fluid to discuss stuff.
> 
> Did get something out of it, someone felt sorry for me and contacted me directly about the earbuds I was asking about, got some very good info out of it and helped me with my purchase decision.



Well, I’m sorry you had a less than ideal experience. It sounds like you just ran into a few bad apples. Please don’t let a few bad apples ruin your opinion about all of us.

I like to think we are free to have very fluid discussions around here. Is reddit the next best alternative option for audiophile discussions?


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Well, I’m sorry you had a less than ideal experience. It sounds like you just ran into a few bad apples. Please don’t let a few bad apples ruin your opinion about all of us.
> 
> I like to think we are free to have very fluid discussions around here. Is reddit the next best alternative option for audiophile discussions?



fluid as in "not interrupting the current discussion for some other thing", which is what we're kinda doing, lol. I do feel slightly bad for interrupting, even if inadvertently doing it.

Reddit, I've no idea, even recently r/headphones had to revamp some of the rules to allow purchasing advice thread and it was a total mess at first. 

I'm sure a lot of people would appreciate if old impression/info/reviews/tips are easily searchable and sorted based on your needs. Reddit is quite ideal for that, if not for the fact that threads gets archived and you'd have people/bots gunning to post new stuff just for karma (for some weird reason).


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> fluid as in "not interrupting the current discussion for some other thing", which is what we're kinda doing, lol. I do feel slightly bad for interrupting, even if inadvertently doing it.



Gotcha.

I'd call that strict, which is the opposite of fluid IMO. But that's just how I understand the meaning (as 'fluid conversations' flow from one topic to another).

Oh well, back on topic. I am looking forward to hearing the HiFi Walker A7


----------



## emusic13

Im tempted to buy the Toneking BL1 out of curiosity just because of the driver.


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Zerohour88

13 purchases completed on the BL1 and yet the first feedback on the official store is "This user did not fill out the review."

Some did speculate that it shares the same driver with the other chi-fi planar IEM that came out (I'm sure @HungryPanda would indulge us with an impression soon)

Toneking has started selling the round tin cases like the ones that came with Ibasso too (3 bux, quite cheap), though they usually include their products with their own case.

though that TO600 tempts me every damn time


----------



## SciOC

emusic13 said:


> Im tempted to buy the Toneking BL1 out of curiosity just because of the driver.


Do it for the sake of the rest of us who want to but went through our 2018 audio budget in the first 5 months.

And have already started in on the 2019 budget...


----------



## emusic13

Which other planar iem would that be?


----------



## durwood (Oct 16, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> I'm looking forward to my next purchase between the *UiiSii CM5* or the *BQEYZ KC2*. Which one would be the better "bang for the buck"? I would like to know some details, as well...which one has better hi-end details, MID's, and lower sub-bass punch?
> 
> ...PS. No need to mention the Tinaudio T2 and QCY QM05, which I already own a pair.



I know some people really like the CM5, it's not something I reach for in my pile of too many, but I have been going back and forth on these two models today. KC2 definitely more detailed, more balanced (nearing neutral), more sensitive than the CM5. I still think CM5 are just ok in terms of sound (mine are unmodded). The CM5 cable is good for what it is formed nicely, little microphonics, the fit is good. They might sound a bit more detailed if you do the slater mod and replace the mesh screen with a stainless steel, but mine are stock and sound (fuzzy through the midrange/treble). Bass has extension and it has a V sound but not detailed like some of the hybrids. If you only had $15-20 burning a hole in your pocket, I think TRN V20, ZSR or CM5 are similar fun, but if you had will power to double the budget the KC2 is a better buy, for more detail and balanced bass.

Also, I am starting to appreciate how different IEMs fit, and I think sometimes takes a backseat to sound, even though if you can't tolerate the fit who cares how it sounds. Example: I won't be buying a ZS4 because the ZS3 was so hard for me to find the right position/tips.
Shallow fit=CM5, KC2
Deeper fit/shell shape is more user dependent=TRN V20, ZSR


----------



## hakuzen

tripside said:


> Seller updated the tracking number, turns out the shipment is meant for a country in a different hemisphere, lol.
> I got in touch with the seller, and he/she apologised for the confusion and said they no longer have the IEMs in stock. They are okay with either issuing a refund or shipping it again once the IEMs are in stock again. Pretty sure they updated the order with some random tracking code to meet the stipulated time. No wonder the store has 96% rating.


ouch, so sad to hear that. hope they can ship it soon, or maybe you can get even better discount at 11.11.
mine is also on risk. i haven't got a tracking id yet, although they shipped it supposedly. already received a balanced cable from same order, which was shipped very quickly. it's the same cable than stock one, just balanced, different color. nice looking, but worse conductivity than others in my inventory (cheaper).


----------



## tripside (Oct 17, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> ouch, so sad to hear that. hope they can ship it soon, or maybe you can get even better discount at 11.11.
> mine is also on risk. i haven't got a tracking id yet, although they shipped it supposedly. already received a balanced cable from same order, which was shipped very quickly. it's the same cable than stock one, just balanced, different color. nice looking, but worse conductivity than others in my inventory (cheaper).



Yeah I am going to wait till 11.11 and next time order from a more reputable store like Penon , even if it means paying a little more money. I usually stay away from stores with <98 percent rating.


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 17, 2018)

durwood said:


> I know some people really like the CM5, it's not something I reach for in my pile of too many, but I have been going back and forth on these two models today. KC2 definitely more detailed, more balanced (nearing neutral), more sensitive than the CM5. I still think CM5 are just ok in terms of sound (mine are unmodded). The CM5 cable is good for what it is formed nicely, little microphonics, the fit is good. They might sound a bit more detailed if you do the slater mod and replace the mesh screen with a stainless steel, but mine are stock and sound (fuzzy through the midrange/treble). Bass has extension and it has a V sound but not detailed like some of the hybrids. If you only had $15-20 burning a hole in your pocket, I think TRN V20, ZSR or CM5 are similar fun, but if you had will power to double the budget the KC2 is a better buy, for more detail and balanced bass.
> 
> Also, I am starting to appreciate how different IEMs fit, and I think sometimes takes a backseat to sound, even though if you can't tolerate the fit who cares how it sounds. Example: I won't be buying a ZS4 because the ZS3 was so hard for me to find the right position/tips.
> Shallow fit=CM5, KC2
> Deeper fit/shell shape is more user dependent=TRN V20, ZSR


Good to know! I am actually swaying more towards the purchase of the BQEYZ KC2, since I am loving the QCY QM05 pretty much already for its slightly v-shape (or probably more balanced with extended bass and treble) sound signature that indulges me with its 3D-like soundstage.

But, right now I decided to go for another neutral sounding IEM and the BQEYZ KC2 does fit the bill! 

Thanks durwood, and others for chiming in your most appreciated opinions and options!


----------



## hakuzen

tripside said:


> Yeah I am going to wait till 11.11 and next time order from a more reputable store like Penon , even if it means paying a little more money. I usually stay away from stores with <98 percent rating.


I've asked for the tracking id of the DM6 package, and guess what has been the answer:
"Dear friend,
So sorry for the inconvenience, and we just got the information that the second package has been returned back by unknown reasons, and damaged, the new batch is testing now, it will need about 10-14 days for finish, so would you mind to wait for a new one?
Best regards."
Total lie. "The new batch is testing now", like if they made the iems. ha.
Why don't they tell the truth? They've been selling, even doing discount offers, an item while having no stock; after getting a good quantity of orders, they make the whole order to their distributor, but find out that they have to wait for 10-14 days (or probably longer).
The problem of considering stupids to their customers, is that the customers get offended, and never repeat in that shop. Now we know the reason of the 3% non-positive feedback.


----------



## Slater (Oct 17, 2018)

durwood said:


> I know some people really like the CM5, it's not something I reach for in my pile of too many, but I have been going back and forth on these two models today. KC2 definitely more detailed, more balanced (nearing neutral), more sensitive than the CM5. I still think CM5 are just ok in terms of sound (mine are unmodded). The CM5 cable is good for what it is formed nicely, little microphonics, the fit is good. They might sound a bit more detailed if you do the slater mod and replace the mesh screen with a stainless steel, but mine are stock and sound (fuzzy through the midrange/treble). Bass has extension and it has a V sound but not detailed like some of the hybrids. If you only had $15-20 burning a hole in your pocket, I think TRN V20, ZSR or CM5 are similar fun, but if you had will power to double the budget the KC2 is a better buy, for more detail and balanced bass.
> 
> Also, I am starting to appreciate how different IEMs fit, and I think sometimes takes a backseat to sound, even though if you can't tolerate the fit who cares how it sounds. Example: I won't be buying a ZS4 because the ZS3 was so hard for me to find the right position/tips.
> Shallow fit=CM5, KC2
> Deeper fit/shell shape is more user dependent=TRN V20, ZSR



The CM5 has a shallow fit using the stock tips, and spins suffers because of that. If you can get a deeper fit with better tips, it does improve the sound.

I do agree, the BQEYZ are superior. But then again, the BQEYZ are more than double the cost. If you were to spend double the price of the BQEYZ, there are options that would are superior.


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> I've asked for the tracking id of the DM6 package, and guess what has been the answer:
> "Dear friend,
> So sorry for the inconvenience, and we just got the information that the second package has been returned back by unknown reasons, and damaged, the new batch is testing now, it will need about 10-14 days for finish, so would you mind to wait for a new one?
> Best regards."
> ...



Who is the seller? HotFi?


----------



## tripside

hakuzen said:


> I've asked for the tracking id of the DM6 package, and guess what has been the answer:
> "Dear friend,
> So sorry for the inconvenience, and we just got the information that the second package has been returned back by unknown reasons, and damaged, the new batch is testing now, it will need about 10-14 days for finish, so would you mind to wait for a new one?
> Best regards."
> ...



Yeah that was their modus operandi. They’ve asked for my paypal account for issuing a refund to avoid a dispute on Aliexpress. I couldn’t care less as long as I get my money back.


----------



## Nimweth

I have been using the TRN V80 for a few weeks now and really like it. I have fitted Spinfits (medium). Today I dug out my Artiste DC1s and fitted large Spinfits (yellow bore). Finally I have found the correct tips and am getting a really balanced sound, in fact very similar to the V80s. Soundstage and separation are very good and bass is now more in proportion. The upper frequencies are smooth and very extended with the piezo driver. Anyone else really like these DC1s?


----------



## kevinscottcaja

emusic13 said:


> Im tempted to buy the Toneking BL1 out of curiosity just because of the driver.


I'll buy one on Penon later, I've been eying the Toneking BL1 and decided to pull the trigger. I live in Hong Kong so it shouldn't take long to arrive (hopefully 3 to 6 days waiting time, the lesser the better). Having listened to RHA CL2 and the iSine 10, I became interested in planar IEMs. If anyone bought one before me, care to share impressions? Also, are there any other planar Chi-fi IEMs?


----------



## thejoker13

kevinscottcaja said:


> I'll buy one on Penon later, I've been eying the Toneking BL1 and decided to pull the trigger. I live in Hong Kong so it shouldn't take long to arrive (hopefully 3 to 6 days waiting time, the lesser the better). Having listened to RHA CL2 and the iSine 10, I became interested in planar IEMs. If anyone bought one before me, care to share impressions? Also, are there any other planar Chi-fi IEMs?


Please share your impressions then! I've been super curious about the BL1's because of it being a planar iem, and I believe you're the first person that I know whose ordered them.


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 17, 2018)

Slater said:


> Who is the seller? HotFi?


nope. it's Audio&Video Professional Store. read below, we might have discovered another tricky seller.



tripside said:


> Yeah that was their modus operandi. They’ve asked for my paypal account for issuing a refund to avoid a dispute on Aliexpress. I couldn’t care less as long as I get my money back.


uh, oh. this is another weird behavior showed by some ali shops. you ought to refuse paypal refunding. if you accept it, you'll loose paypal's big cut, because the seller sends the money like if it was a commercial payment.


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> nope. it's Audio&Video Professional Store. read below, we might have discovered another tricky seller.
> 
> 
> uh, oh. this is another weird behavior showed by some ali shops. you ought to refuse paypal refunding. if you accept it, you'll loose paypal's big cut, because the seller sends the money like if it was a commercial payment.



Thanks, I’ll be sure to avoid them in the future.

As far as those PayPal refunds outside of Aliexpress, I learned my lesson the hard way on that recently. Never again.


----------



## HungryPanda

kevinscottcaja said:


> I'll buy one on Penon later, I've been eying the Toneking BL1 and decided to pull the trigger. I live in Hong Kong so it shouldn't take long to arrive (hopefully 3 to 6 days waiting time, the lesser the better). Having listened to RHA CL2 and the iSine 10, I became interested in planar IEMs. If anyone bought one before me, care to share impressions? Also, are there any other planar Chi-fi IEMs?


 I have the **** MT100 coming in (Planar driver with one Knowles BA)


----------



## SciOC

I


kevinscottcaja said:


> I'll buy one on Penon later, I've been eying the Toneking BL1 and decided to pull the trigger. I live in Hong Kong so it shouldn't take long to arrive (hopefully 3 to 6 days waiting time, the lesser the better). Having listened to RHA CL2 and the iSine 10, I became interested in planar IEMs. If anyone bought one before me, care to share impressions? Also, are there any other planar Chi-fi IEMs?


How was the rha cl2?  To me the BL1 has a more reasonable sized driver at 14mm, 10 mm in the cl2 really seems to small to have adequate bass...

I have the isine20 and am having a really hard time not pulling the trigger on the BL1 as it's a true in ear.  

I'm wondering if they use the same excuse that audeze used that they couldn't really "tune" the planar driver, making EQ basically a necessity.  I don't mind, but I'm just interested to see if the logic audeze used holds up.


----------



## tripside

hakuzen said:


> nope. it's Audio&Video Professional Store. read below, we might have discovered another tricky seller.
> 
> 
> uh, oh. this is another weird behavior showed by some ali shops. you ought to refuse paypal refunding. if you accept it, you'll loose paypal's big cut, because the seller sends the money like if it was a commercial payment.



Oh thanks for letting me know. I've only used Paypal for payments, so had no idea I would have to incur a commission for transfers. I've informed the seller that I am not ready to bear the commission charges. If he refuses to cover the extra costs involved with Paypal, then I will raise a dispute on  Aliexpress. What a bitter experience this has been... ruined all the excitement.


----------



## kevinscottcaja

SciOC said:


> I
> 
> How was the rha cl2?  To me the BL1 has a more reasonable sized driver at 14mm, 10 mm in the cl2 really seems to small to have adequate bass...
> 
> ...


The RHA CL2 has bass, compared to my Westone UMPro50 v2, the CL2s sub bass is deeper. The mids I find a bit boosted around 4khz to 5khz but not that much, although on some music it really sounds annoying, it reminds me of the boost on the Etymotic ER4 series but shifted around 4 to 5khz. The treble is extended and smooth. The CL2s outside noise isolation is impressive since I cannot find any ports visible. It like having a BA IEM style of isolation. Compared the BL1 which has 3 open ports (its funny that it looks like they used knowles filters for the vents). Once I have the BL1 I'll try covering the ports with tape to see if it affects the soundstage and bass significantly.


----------



## Santojob (Oct 17, 2018)

Nimweth said:


> I have been using the TRN V80 for a few weeks now and really like it. I have fitted Spinfits (medium). Today I dug out my Artiste DC1s and fitted large Spinfits (yellow bore). Finally I have found the correct tips and am getting a really balanced sound, in fact very similar to the V80s. Soundstage and separation are very good and bass is now more in proportion. The upper frequencies are smooth and very extended with the piezo driver. Anyone else really like these DC1s?


In recent times I have tried several chifis, QT2, Hifi Walker A7, several Kz, but this DC1 has me hooked, I think it is a sensational IEM for its price and quality and its ceramic driver, is in a privileged place of my preferences, as one of my best purchases this year (next to DAC Sonata II).


----------



## Nimweth

Santojob said:


> In recent times I have tried several chifis, QT2, Hifi Walker A7, several Kz, but this DC1 has me hooked, I think it is a sensational IEM for its price and quality and its ceramic driver, is in a privileged place of my preferences, as one of my best purchases this year (next to DAC Sonata II).


Yes I agree with that. I have recently bought the QT2 (too much bass) and ZS10 (vague mids). The other piezo IEM I have is the Elecom CB1000, wonderful clarity in mids and treble but needs help in the bass. A bit of EQ makes it sound great. But the DC1 is spot-on run flat. I keep going back to it, it just sounds right.


----------



## Baam

hakuzen said:


> I've asked for the tracking id of the DM6 package, and guess what has been the answer:
> "Dear friend,
> So sorry for the inconvenience, and we just got the information that the second package has been returned back by unknown reasons, and damaged, the new batch is testing now, it will need about 10-14 days for finish, so would you mind to wait for a new one?
> Best regards."
> ...



Damn, I went ahead and ordered too as I have been too hyped about them. I have just asked just in case, the track so far states it is being waited to be picked up and the carrier once it gets to Europe is shown "appropriately", though I cannot spot the one in Asia at all. Let's see what they do, but now I even fear I may get the product as a fake.


----------



## FunctionalDoc

hakuzen said:


> I've asked for the tracking id of the DM6 package, and guess what has been the answer:
> "Dear friend,
> So sorry for the inconvenience, and we just got the information that the second package has been returned back by unknown reasons, and damaged, the new batch is testing now, it will need about 10-14 days for finish, so would you mind to wait for a new one?
> Best regards."
> ...


I am done with  Aliexpress I only buy from Penon Audio and get stuff in at most 7 days with express shipping for $10 and they shipped my DM6 on this Tuesday and will be here on on this Thursday.


----------



## durwood (Oct 17, 2018)

Slater said:


> I do agree, the BQEYZ are superior. But then again, the BQEYZ are more than double the cost. If you were to spend double the price of the BQEYZ, there are options that would are superior.



For me my happy medium is around <$50, that is my threshold for diminsihing returns. I find it easier to make the jump from $15 to mid-thirties. A jump to $100 makes me seriously think about what it is I am hoping to gain or feel is missing. I do have several pricier headphones, but there is something enjoyable about the <$50 price point. I have a few in the <$10 category that are great too. Ignorance is bliss. I was interested in the B400, but after auditioning them I didn't feel 4x as special about them. I was curious about IT01, then DMG, then DM6, then I started looking at the FL8Cs or n for the optional tunings, and then wondered if I wanted to pick up an ESR4XR since those have been on my bucket list for years. Again not sure what I am chasing, and pretty sure I would have buyers remorse after a while. My tripleFI is my top tier IEM, and @crinacle ranks that fairly high in his B range, and I don't think it is THAT amazing compared to some of my favorite Chi-fi.


----------



## demo-to (Oct 17, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I have the **** MT100 coming in (Planar driver with one Knowles BA)


I have mine in my ears right now. Received this today.
Share my ootb impressions.

So take this with a grain of salt as this may change later with more listening time.
And I am no professional and try to explain with my limited English knowledge and terminology.

It's good! I use wide bore foam tips ATM as the BA is a bit sharp and the foamies tames it for me.
Super nice cable. Quality tiny metal housing. Comfortable in my ears.
Requires power. Drive it on my Shanling M0.
It's a semi open IEM. Expect noise emissions by a good margin.

It seems to be a quality tuning. Especially concerning the planar driver part.
I cannot detect such a bad kind of veiled expression as Hawaii bad boy claims, though I see what he means as there are indeed clearer presentations available. But definitely not an issue for me. Reminds me a bit of the ATH-CKR9LTD in this regards but not that "bad".

The three sections bass mids highs are well balanced out.
Especially no overemphazised bass. I don't really miss here something. Sounds accurate to my ears. I like.
Tonality is on the neutral side. There is not too much body to the notes. But it's neither lean.
It's not too far away from natural but I've heard better IEM's in this regards.
I can imagine this earphone benefits from a warmer source.
Detail retrieval especially in the mids and highs is very good.

Soundstage appears to me with good width but limited (at least not better than average) depth and height.

Thinking of an IEM which comes the closest in tuning I truly must think of the Ety's ER4SR by now....EDIT...but the MT100 with a far reaching and sparkling treble. Although its a long time ago I had those in my ears.

I will probably edit this report from time to time after more listening sessions for those who are interested.

Edit1: Weird, taking out this IEM a couple of times and digging in again during this evening, I am hearing already differences. The notes becoming slightly thicker, resulting in a better natural tonality.

Edit2: Did I already mention that I like this IEM and its tuning?

Edit3: The slightest idea of veilance is already gone.


----------



## Bartig (Oct 17, 2018)

demo-to said:


> I have mine in my ears right now. Received this today.
> Share my ootb impressions.
> 
> So take this with a grain of salt as this may change later with more listening time.
> ...


Haha, sounds like a very typical first evening of listening. I too had the idea of some IEM's improving in their sound with a couple of changes and getting used to. In the beginning of the evening I thought the Tiandirenhe TD08 were way veiled. Then I thought they weren't with some tweaks and time.

Then... the next session I put them in after listening my go to IEM, the very first impression 100% held. Veiled. 

It's great fun to describe the process, but ever so tricky to proper nail the sound of an earphone without comparing them a few sessions.


----------



## demo-to

Bartig said:


> Haha, sounds like a very typical first evening of listening. I too had the idea of some IEM's improving in their sound with a couple of changes and getting used to. In the beginning of the evening I thought the Tiandirenhe TD08 were way veiled. Then I thought they weren't with some tweaks and time.
> 
> Then... the next session I put them in after listening my go to IEM, the very first impression 100% held. Veiled.
> 
> It's great fun to describe the process, but ever so tricky to proper nail the sound of an earphone without comparing them a few sessions.


True. Often my experience, too. 
In the particular case I think the reason for me to mention the veilance is probably based in the fact I am not so familiar with the behaviour of semi open earphones. It somehow sounds different, but I cannot pinpoint the effect clearly.


----------



## Slater (Oct 17, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Haha, sounds like a very typical first evening of listening. I too had the idea of some IEM's improving in their sound with a couple of changes and getting used to. In the beginning of the evening I thought the Tiandirenhe TD08 were way veiled. Then I thought they weren't with some tweaks and time.
> 
> Then... the next session I put them in after listening my go to IEM, the very first impression 100% held. Veiled.
> 
> It's great fun to describe the process, but ever so tricky to proper nail the sound of an earphone without comparing them a few sessions.



Yeah, I know what you mean.

The TD08 were a big disappointment. Dark, veiled, bloated bass that bled all over. I thought removing the foam would help, but that just made them worse.

Luckily they had a terrible channel imbalance, so I was able to get a refund. I’m going to remove the driver and install some Knowles BAs into the shell.


----------



## hakuzen

tripside said:


> Oh thanks for letting me know. I've only used Paypal for payments, so had no idea I would have to incur a commission for transfers. I've informed the seller that I am not ready to bear the commission charges. If he refuses to cover the extra costs involved with Paypal, then I will raise a dispute on  Aliexpress. What a bitter experience this has been... ruined all the excitement.


when you pay via paypal, they get a cut from what the seller receives; dunno which percentage now, but expect 3-10%.
when somebody transfers money to you, you will suffer the cut like if you were a seller, except if the transfer is tagged by the sender as personal (vs commercial). even in some personal transfers, you can loose a cut, if currency conversion involved, or amount above certain limit. dunno actual paypal commisions though.
yea, i hear you. it's normal having this kind of issues when buying in some chinese shops. you usually get back all your money, but it's always a waste of time and excitement loss.



Baam said:


> Damn, I went ahead and ordered too as I have been too hyped about them. I have just asked just in case, the track so far states it is being waited to be picked up and the carrier once it gets to Europe is shown "appropriately", though I cannot spot the one in Asia at all. Let's see what they do, but now I even fear I may get the product as a fake.


"waiting to be picked up" means the seller has pre-registered the shipment (and paid its small cost), but has not given the package to the post carrier.
the purpose is to avoid order canceling due to process time expiration.
your order won't be shipped before 10-14 days (and then count for 10-20 days, delivery time). i ordered on sept the 30th, also to spain, so i'm pretty sure of this.



FunctionalDoc said:


> I am done with  Aliexpress I only buy from Penon Audio and get stuff in at most 7 days with express shipping for $10 and they shipped my DM6 on this Tuesday and will be here on on this Thursday.


i keep on buying on ali. got issues in about 5% (rough estimation) of transactions. it's one of the drawbacks we have to pay in order to get better prices. got $29 off for DM6.


----------



## HungryPanda

I received my KZ BA10's today yet the tracking on aliexpress still says "waiting for pickup"


----------



## Baam

hakuzen said:


> "waiting to be picked up" means the seller has pre-registered the shipment (and paid its small cost), but has not given the package to the post carrier.
> the purpose is to avoid order canceling due to process time expiration.
> your order won't be shipped before 10-14 days (and then count for 10-20 days, delivery time). i ordered on sept the 30th, also to spain, so i'm pretty sure of this.


So it should be safe, right? Just wait to see what the seller says and hope to get the real stuff and not any fake or stuff like that. I didn't order to Spain though, as I had to leave the country a while ago, still shouldn't take longer as I'm in Europe anyway.


----------



## hakuzen

Baam said:


> So it should be safe, right? Just wait to see what the seller says and hope to get the real stuff and not any fake or stuff like that. I didn't order to Spain though, as I had to leave the country a while ago, still shouldn't take longer as I'm in Europe anyway.


yes, haven't heard of any DM6 fakes. as long you have patience, you'll probably get yours.
many of us got same issues at hotfi recently. most got full refund, i waited patiently, and received the iems at last.


----------



## thejoker13

hakuzen said:


> yes, haven't heard of any DM6 fakes. as long you have patience, you'll probably get yours.
> many of us got same issues at hotfi recently. most got full refund, i waited patiently, and received the iems at last.


The same thing happened with me and the hotfi store. They even ended up using dhl, and giving me a pure silver cable to boot. It's a shame that the whole thing could've been avoided if they'd of just responded to messages, or been a little transparent about the production issues at the time. In the end, I will still use Ali, and feel that their variety and pricing are worth the longer wait times. 
I'm glad you ended up getting yours in the end too!


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 17, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> The same thing happened with me and the hotfi store. They even ended up using dhl, and giving me a pure silver cable to boot. It's a shame that the whole thing could've been avoided if they'd of just responded to messages, or been a little transparent about the production issues at the time. In the end, I will still use Ali, and feel that their variety and pricing are worth the longer wait times.
> I'm glad you ended up getting yours in the end too!


glad to know you were also patient and got rewarded for it.
enjoying the toneking T4 a lot, thanks for the heads up! (still considering T66s and T88k, but i'll wait for my wallet recovery and for more reviews).
yea, transparency helps to trust the seller and to be more patient, because it shows honesty,  while silence or lies create an offense. wish more chinese sellers know this.


----------



## Baam

hakuzen said:


> yes, haven't heard of any DM6 fakes. as long you have patience, you'll probably get yours.
> many of us got same issues at hotfi recently. most got full refund, i waited patiently, and received the iems at last.


Thanks, this is reassuring, though I may stop buying in Aliexpress unless from well known sellers such as Penon. I tend to buy something and then check in a few days, cannot cope with any of these shenanigans... Which then again, are the sole reason we are here and not on Amazon, so it's not like I should be surprised of it or act as if I never thought of any possible issues when buying in Aliexpress...


----------



## kevinscottcaja

demo-to said:


> I have mine in my ears right now. Received this today.
> Share my ootb impressions.
> 
> So take this with a grain of salt as this may change later with more listening time.
> ...


Very nice impressions, I've ordered the ToneKing BL1 and it should arrive on Saturday.


----------



## superuser1

kevinscottcaja said:


> Very nice impressions, I've ordered the ToneKing BL1 and it should arrive on Saturday.


Waiting for your impressions!


----------



## SciOC

I've determined I'll order one or the other, the **** mt100 or toneking BL1.

Design of the toneking looks better to me, but the idea of a BA/planar hybrid is intriguing....  Can't wait to hear what the impressions are on the BL1.


----------



## thejoker13

SciOC said:


> I've determined I'll order one or the other, the **** mt100 or toneking BL1.
> 
> Design of the toneking looks better to me, but the idea of a BA/planar hybrid is intriguing....  Can't wait to hear what the impressions are on the BL1.


I can't wait to read impressions from someone who gets both of them. I think maybe the BL1 will be more coherent sounding with only the planar driver, and not being a hybrid. To be honest, the frequency graph has me worried about what the hybrid may sound like. It really looks like the BA has spikes in the upper frequencies, and that would be a deal breaker for me. I'm excited that chifi is getting new tech involved though, and that makes the future of our hobby more intriguing for sure.


----------



## nxnje

thejoker13 said:


> I can't wait to read impressions from someone who gets both of them. I think maybe the BL1 will be more coherent sounding with only the planar driver, and not being a hybrid. To be honest, the frequency graph has me worried about what the hybrid may sound like. It really looks like the BA has spikes in the upper frequencies, and that would be a deal breaker for me. I'm excited that chifi is getting new tech involved though, and that makes the future of our hobby more intriguing for sure.


Not only more intriguing.. --> more fatiguing, painful, expensive
The first 2 because it's very hard to keep money in the pocket when you have many little beasts around the web ready to listen your music with, and then it can become very expensive


----------



## nxnje

demo-to said:


> I have mine in my ears right now. Received this today.
> Share my ootb impressions.
> 
> So take this with a grain of salt as this may change later with more listening time.
> ...


If you listen more and more and again more and more and more sound will change so that you will find yourself with a different pair of IEMs in your own hands ahahah


----------



## demo-to (Oct 18, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> I can't wait to read impressions from someone who gets both of them. I think maybe the BL1 will be more coherent sounding with only the planar driver, and not being a hybrid. To be honest, the frequency graph has me worried about what the hybrid may sound like. It really looks like the BA has spikes in the upper frequencies, and that would be a deal breaker for me. I'm excited that chifi is getting new tech involved though, and that makes the future of our hobby more intriguing for sure.


I must say the graph seems to be legit in this regards.
There are some peaks which I also hear. That's why I tamed it with the foam tips which works good for me. I would rate the fatigue level of the MT100 highs somewhere in between the Toneking TK2 which are worse and unbearable for me (bear in mind I am very sensitive in this area) and the neutral Toneking T4. So maybe just right for critical listening. But yes, they are not 100% fatigue free.


----------



## thefallenangelx

Anyone that could compare **** MT100, Oriolus Finischi and BGVP DM6? I know these are different tech IEM, but since they are on almost the same price, it would be nice to have a comparison.

Thanks!


----------



## drag0nslayer

Slater said:


> To anyone who got the Crazy Cellos during the Amazon 50% off deal:
> 
> OOTB the are boom boom boom with boosted low end. If you want to make them sound *much* better (low end much more balanced with the rest of the bands) follow these simple steps:
> 
> ...


I couldn't find nozzle screen on aliexpress would you please share a link to it my dm?


----------



## thejoker13

demo-to said:


> I must say the graph seems to be legit in this regards.
> There are some peaks which I also hear. That's why I tamed it with the foam tips which works good for me. I would rate the fatigue level of the MT100 highs somewhere in between the Toneking TK2 which are worse and unbearable for me (bear in mind I am very sensitive in this area) and the neutral Toneking T4. So maybe just right for critical listening. But yes, they are not 100% fatigue free.


Hmm, I was afraid of that, as soon as I saw the frequency response. In your opinion, so you feel coherency is an issue with them, as compared to the Toneking T4? I feel that's one of the strengths to the T4,  like they almost sound like 1 driver instead of 4. I haven't heard the tk2, so I'm not sure how fatiguing they're, but the T4's aren't fatiguing for me.  I don't listen at really high volumes though, so maybe I would find them fatiguing if I listened at high volumes.


----------



## thejoker13

nxnje said:


> Not only more intriguing.. --> more fatiguing, painful, expensive
> The first 2 because it's very hard to keep money in the pocket when you have many little beasts around the web ready to listen your music with, and then it can become very expensive


I know what you mean, lol. My wallet and I are in the middle of a huge fight right now, but I really want to try the BL1's, so I just may ignore my wallets crying, haha.


----------



## demo-to

thejoker13 said:


> Hmm, I was afraid of that, as soon as I saw the frequency response. In your opinion, so you feel coherency is an issue with them, as compared to the Toneking T4? I feel that's one of the strengths to the T4,  like they almost sound like 1 driver instead of 4. I haven't heard the tk2, so I'm not sure how fatiguing they're, but the T4's aren't fatiguing for me.  I don't listen at really high volumes though, so maybe I would find them fatiguing if I listened at high volumes.


Actually, I skipped any commentary regarding the coherency because I am not so sure about it, yet. Needs more analysis - meaning listening time. But will come back later with my findings. Analytical and dedicating detection and rating of coherency as a performance indicator is quite new for me and I won't claim anything false.


----------



## HungryPanda

I really like my TK2 but then again I like the Kinera H3


----------



## NeonHD

Just gonna rant a bit here. I was reading the Amazon reviews for the Focal Sphear and I don't think I've ever came across such an idiotic and uninformed review than this:







LOL it's funny because this is literally the only guy that I've heard who thinks the bass on the Sphear is lacking, while every other review that I've read calls the bass forward or even 'bloaty'. 

Dollar-store drivers? Seriously?? So you think they used cheap drivers *just *because the bass is lacking?!?! Oh god this guy clearly doesn't even see how benighted his assertions are 

Delusional manufacturer??? Clearly you're the only one here that's delusional dude, OH the irony 






And the fact that he made reference to a esoteric subreddit is just literally begging for contempt.

Clearly this guy only listens to overpriced Beats, hence why he finds the bass lacking.


----------



## thejoker13

demo-to said:


> Actually, I skipped any commentary regarding the coherency because I am not so sure about it, yet. Needs more analysis - meaning listening time. But will come back later with my findings. Analytical and dedicating detection and rating of coherency as a performance indicator is quite new for me and I won't claim anything false.


Sounds good. I'd rather you take your time and really get comfortable with what you're hearing, before you give your definitive opinion. I HATE when reviewers/unboxers open up a product and give claims and analysis of them before they really get to know the item. How can they be accurate? Okay, end rant, lol. I look forward to reading more of your thoughts then later on.


----------



## Markolav (Oct 18, 2018)

I received my Bosshifi B3 (not B3S) today. They are little awkward to wear and build quality is not very convincing but ok for 25€. Initial sound impressions: warm/dark tilted, mid-bassy with decent sub-bass extensions. Little harsh sounding Grado-ish midrange which can get quite fatiguing in certain tracks. Treble is a bit too rolled off for my liking but its ok. Pretty good amounts of midrange detail. Ive heard people calling these neutral but this doesnt quite fit the bill for me. Im perhaps little disappointed, theyre not bad for the price but nothing too amazing either. My main problem with these is the harsh and piercing midrange, i was expecting smooth warm intimacy similar to my Msur N650, not in-your-face Grado-harshness. Sound gets very fatiguing on higher volumes. I guess i have to spend more time with these, maybe ill change my mind.


----------



## Slater

Markolav said:


> I received my Bosshifi B3 (not B3S) today. They are little awkward to wear and build quality is not very convincing but ok for 25€. Initial sound impressions: warm/dark tilted, mid-bassy with decent sub-bass extensions. Little harsh sounding Grado-ish midrange which can get quite fatiguing in certain tracks. Treble is a bit too rolled off for my liking but its ok. Pretty good amounts of midrange detail. Ive heard people calling these neutral but this doesnt quite fit the bill for me. Im perhaps little disappointed, theyre not bad for the price but nothing too amazing either. My main problem with these is the harsh and piercing midrange, i was expecting smooth warm intimacy similar to my Msur N650, not in-your-face Grado-harshness. Sound gets very fatiguing on higher volumes. I guess i have to spend more time with these, maybe ill change my mind.



Hmmm, doesn’t sound like mine. Also, the build on mine is excellent.

You sure you didn’t get a clone or fake?


----------



## Markolav (Oct 18, 2018)

Slater said:


> Hmmm, doesn’t sound like mine. Also, the build on mine is excellent.
> 
> You sure you didn’t get a clone or fake?



I dont think so. I ordered them from here like many other head-fiers: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BOS...&terminal_id=82ae43bf53cf4c43af97812f8fccbb33

Ok, the build is not _that_ bad overall but cable feels little flimsy. Midrange doesnt always appear harsh sounding, they work quite well for more laid-back stuff like acoustics but i cant listen metal or rock with sharp sounding guitars at higher volumes without feeling a bit uncomfortable. They just start to rip my ears. Switching to T2-eartips helped little bit.


----------



## Slater (Oct 18, 2018)

Markolav said:


> I dont think so. I ordered them from here like many other head-fiers: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BOS...&terminal_id=82ae43bf53cf4c43af97812f8fccbb33
> 
> Ok, the build is not _that_ bad overall but cable feels little flimsy. Midrange doesnt always appear harsh sounding, they work quite well for more laid-back stuff like acoustics but i cant listen metal or rock with sharp sounding guitars at higher volumes without feeling a bit uncomfortable. They just start to rip my ears. Switching to T2-eartips helped little bit.



Yes, the cable is flimsy. And the metal ‘strain reliefs’ don’t help. They look nice, but put even more strain on the already flimsy cable.

It would have been nice (and not terribly difficult) for the interface to be mmcx instead of fixed. Magaosi did it in a later revision with the BK50. For a $30 IEM, it would be a perfectly reasonable feature to expect from Blon/BossHiFi.

I agree they are not the best for heavy metal/rock. Like you said some guitars with those genres can be harsh. It feels like someone is grating on my eardrums with a cheese grater. I use them for more laid back stuff as well. I think that’s the kind of stuff they were probably intended for anyways.

Metal is tricky to get right in an IEM. Many IEMs are do it ‘OK’, but very few do metal really well. The driver has to be able to be able to be fast. With good midrange, but not harsh in certain frequencies.


----------



## nxnje

demo-to said:


> Actually, I skipped any commentary regarding the coherency because I am not so sure about it, yet. Needs more analysis - meaning listening time. But will come back later with my findings. Analytical and dedicating detection and rating of coherency as a performance indicator is quite new for me and I won't claim anything false.


I have to say this is the way everyone should follow before judging a piece of hardware like headphones
This kind of stuff usually takes some time to burn, some time to sound like it should. 
Judging at first listening is like judging a person at the first time you meet her/him.
You have to keep listening in order to let the drivers "burn"a bit, then u can put out your impressions.
When i make reviews i usually say how many times did i listen to, in order to let people know what i'm saying is based on my limited experience in that range of time. 
If everyone would start writing down some kind of reviews at the first listening, every owner of ZS6 for example would have thrown those in the trash, or at least i think so: stock tips on the kz zs6 just sound awful to me, treble is really too aggressive and sibilant, then if you start listening with other tips you wil notice every detail without any kind of fatigue.. that's just a personal opinion i'm saying.
I agreed 100% with you

PS: if you still don't know how to judge tonality, then you're not alone, i'm still searching how to learn this listening with multiple headphones.



NeonHD said:


> Just gonna rant a bit here. I was reading the Amazon reviews for the Focal Sphear and I don't think I've ever came across such an idiotic and uninformed review than this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here on the forum this kind of stuff is actually common.
Average casual listener will always judge a pair of headphones based on how the bass sounds.
This is one of bad aspects of marketing and promotion.. people start basing their "standards" around the Super Power Iper Mega Ultra Smashing Stomping Deep and HyperFull Bass.


----------



## kevinscottcaja

It seems my luck has gone away. The waiting is killing me...


----------



## superuser1

kevinscottcaja said:


> It seems my luck has gone away. The waiting is killing me...


If they ship on Monday how long will it take to get to you?


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 18, 2018)

Okay, so I was just about to purchase the BQEYZ KC2 when I was totally stopped in my tracks and left impressed with the features of the ARTISTE DC1. 

Decisions, decisions, decisions!!! 

...anyone here has more details on the ARTISTE DC1 if you already own one?


----------



## SciOC

kevinscottcaja said:


> It seems my luck has gone away. The waiting is killing me...


Good to know, I guess...  Just wish penon wouldn't lie and say stuff is in stock when it really isn't....

But now I have until Sunday or so to decide if I want the BL1 or mt100 (a fake deadline set by my brain).


----------



## Riz99

Can anyone here compare the BQEYZ K2 with the KC2 and also the tinaudio t2. Need to make up my mind quick on which one to buy.


----------



## Slater (Oct 18, 2018)

Riz99 said:


> Can anyone here compare the BQEYZ K2 with the KC2 and also the tinaudio t2. Need to make up my mind quick on which one to buy.



If you do a search, I remember seeing recent comparisons from people that own both K2 and KC2 (and the T2).

Just search for the terms “K2 KC2”. I just did the search, and it produces the exact results you’re looking for.


----------



## kevinscottcaja

superuser1 said:


> If they ship on Monday how long will it take to get to you?


If he's saying the truth, I should have them by Tuesday or Wednesday.



SciOC said:


> Good to know, I guess...  Just wish penon wouldn't lie and say stuff is in stock when it really isn't....
> 
> But now I have until Sunday or so to decide if I want the BL1 or mt100 (a fake deadline set by my brain).


I was about to buy on AliExpress before and ship it via DHL or SF-Express one day priority shipping, but hearing good things about Penon and a lot of people trust him, it made me decide to buy from him instead. I just never expected that the BL1 would be out of stock...


----------



## SciOC

kevinscottcaja said:


> If he's saying the truth, I should have them by Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> 
> I was about to buy on AliExpress before and ship it via DHL or SF-Express one day priority shipping, but hearing good things about Penon and a lot of people trust him, it made me decide to buy from him instead. I just never expected that the BL1 would be out of stock...


Penon is good for support and reliable, but this isn't the first time I've seen them put the cart before the horse.

The hiby r6 is a good example.  Take"in stock" with a grain of salt on newer products.

I didn't even see the BL1 on AliExpress....


----------



## kiyoshikiyomizu

Now I can sleep, waiting for my $62 gift to come.


----------



## kevinscottcaja

SciOC said:


> Penon is good for support and reliable, but this isn't the first time I've seen them put the cart before the horse.
> 
> The hiby r6 is a good example.  Take"in stock" with a grain of salt on newer products.
> 
> I didn't even see the BL1 on AliExpress....



It does appear on my searches, probably because my region is set to Hong Kong. But I'm too worried to order on AliExpress hence I ordered from Penon.


----------



## abhijollyguy

To all DM6 owners:

Which ear tips are the best one for the most balanced sound?


----------



## Markolav

Slater said:


> I agree they are not the best for heavy metal/rock. Like you said some guitars with those genres can be harsh. It feels like someone is grating on my eardrums with a cheese grater. I use them for more laid back stuff as well. I think that’s the kind of stuff they were probably intended for anyways.
> 
> Metal is tricky to get right in an IEM. Many IEMs are do it ‘OK’, but very few do metal really well. The driver has to be able to be able to be fast. With good midrange, but not harsh in certain frequencies.



I played with my phones EQ-settings and calming down the 2khz area (about 3-5db) seems to help quite a bit.

This is graphs looks quite accurate to me, i think went a bit too far with the midrange. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0VOjqY8dVYWQVozWG1Zb1g5dHc/view


----------



## HungryPanda

1clearhead said:


> Okay, so I was just about to purchase the BQEYZ KC2 when I was totally stopped in my tracks and left impressed with the features of the ARTISTE DC1.
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions!!!
> 
> ...anyone here has more details on the ARTISTE DC1 if you already own one?


One of the best bang for your bucks...... ever!


----------



## SilverLodestar

Riz99 said:


> Can anyone here compare the BQEYZ K2 with the KC2 and also the tinaudio t2. Need to make up my mind quick on which one to buy.


Funny you ask, since I have both the KC2 and the T2 on me right now.

*So, K2 vs. KC2:*
These IEMs are extremely similar in midrange and treble performance; they really only differ when it comes to the bass. In general, the K2 is the bassy version of the KC2. They both have a nice neutral-ish sound signature with extremely good presence, timbre, and resolution. The treble on both are extremely similar and I don't hear much of a difference. The K2 _*might*_ have slightly more treble somewhere around 7k Hz. I find the treble on both to be very inoffensive and never harsh. As someone who's extremely sensitive around 5k Hz to around 9k Hz, this is a breathe of fresh air, since so many chi-fi IEMs have a boosted treble. While they're not inoffensive, this doesn't mean they're muted or dull; they have a good amount of energy and clarity to them. Cymbals have just enough crash to them and don't sound pinched, compressed, or splashy. Vocals sound intimate with lifelike resolution, lots of presence (mostly due to the nice 3-4k Hz peak), and texture, but the KC2 does vocals a bit better because of its linear bass. The K2's overbearing mid-bass starts to drown out vocals a tiny bit, especially male vocals, making them sound a tad recessed at times. Instruments sound glorious on both, but the K2 are slightly more full and "fun" because of, again, the emphasized mid-bass. Now for the bass. The KC2 have a very linear and neutral bass that helps instruments and vocals "breathe"; they don't feel congested or overly warm, which is something I greatly enjoy. They can feel bass-light for those used to emphasized bass, but that's why the K2 exists. The K2, on the other hand, have an elevated bass that can be defined as "fun". I personally find them too bass-heavy because of their overemphasized mid-bass that can be boomy at times. It works well for rock, metal, and some classical/OSTs, but it absolutely does not work well with acoustic, slower, or rap because of the long decay. The boominess of the mid-bass can really ruin some delicately mastered tracks and some songs completely. For some other aspects to consider: they both have an extremely wide and spacious soundstage that isn't quite as deep and the layering and separation on both are excellent. That's basically my comparison of the two, with the KC2 being my preferred IEM.

*Now, the K(C)2 vs. the Tin Audio T2:*
I found this to be an interesting comparison. I really do enjoy what both companies have done with their IEMs and I find myself switching between the KC2 and the T2 (along with my Dunu DN-2002, but that's a different story completely). For the sake of organization, I'll only compare the KC2 with the T2. To start, the treble on the T2 is sharper and more detailed, yet still isn't harsh or strident in any way. It feels more "airy" and accurate if that makes sense. The KC2's treble is just slightly behind in terms of detail, but that's the cost of a non-fatiguing treble. As for vocals, I think both are top tier for IEMs under $100. They both outclass most of the IEMs I own (refer to the list on my profile). Both the KC2 and T2 excel in vocals and midrange performance; it's almost like they were made for them. The same description of the vocals I used previously can be used here, except I feel like the T2 does it better. The KC2 can feel a bit more sharp with some vocalists, especially females with high-pitched voices. It also sometimes feels lacking in forwardness, fullness, and texture compared to the T2. Now the T2 excels *greatly *with vocals. They are so unbelievably well-done that I haven't found anything that really comes close. The only pair of headphones that does vocals this well is the Sennheiser HD 660s, but that's $450 more expensive. Switching between the two IEMs, the KC2 feels somewhat lacking in weight and texture when it comes to both male and female vocals. The KC2 does feel more sharp and slightly thinner when it comes to vocals, but that's not a bad thing at all. In fact, it's what keeps getting me to switch between the two constantly and indecisively. Finally, the bass; I like the bass response on both. Neither are overcooked or boomy, but I'd say the T2 actually has more bass. It seems to have slightly more mid-bass and better sub-bass extension, along with more overall impact. The KC2 has a very similar bass to the T2, just with slightly less. The difference is not large, but bass heads will not like either. Some other things to consider: the KC2 has a wider soundstage, but the T2 has better imaging and placement capabilities, and both have very similar layering and separation.

I hope this extremely lengthy post helps a bit, and I hope it helps anyone else on the fence or curious about all three of these IEMs!


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> One of the best bang for your bucks...... ever!



The KC2 or the DC1?


----------



## Nimweth (Oct 18, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> Okay, so I was just about to purchase the BQEYZ KC2 when I was totally stopped in my tracks and left impressed with the features of the ARTISTE DC1.
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions!!!
> 
> ...anyone here has more details on the ARTISTE DC1 if you already own one?


Yes, I have the DC1. I do not have the KC2 to compare but I do have the TRN V80 which according to reviews online is similar. The DC1 is quite fussy with tips, after some experimentation and over 100 hours use I finally fitted large Spinfits (yellow bore). They are very comfortable as well. Starting with the bass, the big 13mm driver goes deep with excellent texture and detail, and good impact. There is no bleed into the mids. The midrange is smooth, open and airy with excellent soundstage and separation. Layering is very good, especially with electronic music. The treble is clean, clear and extended with superb levels of detail. The crossover from the dynamic driver to the piezo tweeter is inaudible with a good sense of coherence. At the 27 GBP I paid they are a no-brainer.


----------



## Baam

hakuzen said:


> I've asked for the tracking id of the DM6 package, and guess what has been the answer:
> "Dear friend,
> So sorry for the inconvenience, and we just got the information that the second package has been returned back by unknown reasons, and damaged, the new batch is testing now, it will need about 10-14 days for finish, so would you mind to wait for a new one?
> Best regards."
> ...


Got same answer today. I think I might ask for money back and order from somewhere reliable or wait for 11.11. Suggestions both for how to act in getting money back (I heard the guy offers Paypal) or how to actually be safe during this process?

As well, I would appreciate suggestions on getting them from a different store, such as Penon as I read about quick shipping, but in my experience going for like DHL only makes your chances of getting customs looking into your stuff and asking for money. Any insight to add here?


----------



## HungryPanda

Slater said:


> The KC2 or the DC1?


The Artiste DC1 of course


----------



## Toretoshark

Hi guys which is the best Bluetooth IEM from china??

Thank you


----------



## CoiL (Oct 18, 2018)

Slater said:


> Metal is tricky to get right in an IEM. Many IEMs are do it ‘OK’, but very few do metal really well. The driver has to be able to be able to be fast. With good midrange, but not harsh in certain frequencies.


 I got it right (for my ears and gear) with IT01  Mainly speaking in Prog-rock, alternative, djent, nu-metal context.

But Artiste DC1 is veryyy interesting to me (as always for modding purposes) ;P


----------



## Slater

Toretoshark said:


> Hi guys which is the best Bluetooth IEM from china??
> 
> Thank you



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2217#post-14291892


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 18, 2018)

Baam said:


> Got same answer today. I think I might ask for money back and order from somewhere reliable or wait for 11.11. Suggestions both for how to act in getting money back (I heard the guy offers Paypal) or how to actually be safe during this process?
> 
> As well, I would appreciate suggestions on getting them from a different store, such as Penon as I read about quick shipping, but in my experience going for like DHL only makes your chances of getting customs looking into your stuff and asking for money. Any insight to add here?


i've chosen a "resend" (shipping 10-14 days, supposedly, +~15 days delivery). but if i find a better deal before it gets shipped, will cancel the order and ask for aliexpress refund (dispute).

don't accept paypal refund. they'll use commercial transfer probably, and you'll loose big paypal's cut.
however, you could calculate the best option: check how much € you'd get with ali refund (click on open dispute and check); then ask how much USD the seller would send, and check paypal cuts in both modes (commercial/personal, if possible); USD is more expensive today than when you made the order (in €); don't convert those USD to € in paypal. so maybe personal transfer in USD via paypal could be acceptable, and you'd get the refund way sooner than ali refund. if you don't want to check all this, just go through ali refund.

if you choose DHL, EMS, Fedex, UPS, you'll pay custom taxes + carrier management charges, 100% sure. better forget it.
there are many acceptable shops at ali which sell DM6. and expect good discounts (shops' offers + extra coupons) at 11.11.
consider the option i've chosen (wait for shipping, until you find a better deal; then, ali refund).


----------



## Baam

hakuzen said:


> i've chosen a "resend" (shipping 10-14 days, supposedly, +~15 days delivery). but if i find a better deal before it gets shipped, will cancel the order and ask for aliexpress refund (dispute).
> 
> don't accept paypal refund. they'll use commercial transfer probably, and you'll loose big paypal's cut.
> however, you could calculate the best option: check how much € you'd get with ali refund (click on open dispute and check); then ask how much USD the seller would send, and check paypal cuts in both modes (commercial/personal, if possible); USD is more expensive today than when you made the order (in €); don't convert those USD to € in paypal. so maybe personal transfer in USD via paypal could be acceptable, and you'd get the refund way sooner than ali refund. if you don't want to check all this, just go through ali refund.
> ...


Headache. I'll wait to see if there is a better offer as you say, I'll try to keep an eye on stuff. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I have the DC1. I do not have the KC2 to compare but I do have the TRN V80 which according to reviews online is similar. The DC1 is quite fussy with tips, after some experimentation and over 100 hours use I finally fitted large Spinfits (yellow bore). They are very comfortable as well. Starting with the bass, the big 13mm driver goes deep with excellent texture and detail, and good impact. There is no bleed into the mids. The midrange is smooth, open and airy with excellent soundstage and separation. Layering is very good, especially with electronic music. The treble is clean, clear and extended with superb levels of detail. The crossover from the dynamic driver to the piezo tweeter is inaudible with a good sense of coherence. At the 27 GBP I paid they are a no-brainer.


Thanks for giving a more detail presentation!


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> I got it right (for my ears and gear) with IT01  Mainly speaking in Prog-rock, alternative, djent, nu-metal context.
> 
> But Artiste DC1 is veryyy interesting to me (as always for modding purposes) ;P


This is the PIC that got me interested! ...Thanks for sharing, CoiL!


----------



## 1clearhead

...I might just get the ARTISTE DC1 first, then the BQEYZ KC2 thereafter. But, I'll definitely be getting both!


----------



## NeonHD

nxnje said:


> Here on the forum this kind of stuff is actually common.
> Average casual listener will always judge a pair of headphones based on how the bass sounds.



Stuff like that is quite normal and I don't blame them, but this guy was obviously on his high horse, talking sh!t without knowing sh!t. It's that benighted yet arrogant mindset that really pissed me off.


----------



## kevinscottcaja (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi all, so while I'm waiting for the ToneKing BL1 to arrive, looking back at the post of @eggnogg (see quoted post) it seems it uses the same planar driver from Toneking BL1. Attached is a google translate from Taobao of the item:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.7625083.1998302264.5.5c5f4e69Tlgrsn&id=573214872041

Link to file: https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10185986.pdf

It does look good, and the design looks like the **** MT100 minus the BA and the open ports at the back.



eggnogg said:


> just quick search, found some DIY planar iem on taobao
> 
> use chrome to translate the page, the story behind the guy who develope these iem was worth reading
> 
> ...


----------



## nxnje

NeonHD said:


> Stuff like that is quite normal and I don't blame them, but this guy was obviously on his high horse, talking sh!t without knowing sh!t. It's that benighted yet arrogant mindset that really pissed me off.



Uh yeah, got what u mean.
Thes kind of behavior happens many times with people who try showing expertise in certain sectors in which they're not competent at all.
My parents have teached me a life lesson which is: "if you don't know something, don't speak about it as if you do".


----------



## audio123 (Oct 19, 2018)

BQEYZ KB100 review on my site & Head-Fi.
I feel this is the best under 50 USD IEM I have tried so far. YMMV.  Enjoy reading!


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> BQEYZ KB100 review on my site & Head-Fi.
> I feel this is the best under 50 USD IEM I have tried so far. YMMV.  Enjoy reading!


Nice review!


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> Nice review!


 Thank you! Appreciate it really.


----------



## drag0nslayer

Anyone on Tenhz p4 pro vs DMG or DM6?


----------



## Riz99

@audio123 what's the difference between the KB1 and the KB100, also have you heard the KC2s they are supposed to be more neutral


----------



## Slater (Oct 19, 2018)

Riz99 said:


> @audio123 what's the difference between the KB1 and the KB100, also have you heard the KC2s they are supposed to be more neutral



They are exactly the same according to @Wiljen. The KB1 is normally included as a wired package, and the KB100 is normally included as a wireless package. The only difference is which cable is included in the package.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-901#post-14526229

Although I do think it’s the other way around. Because audio123’s KB100 was wired, and my KB1 came wireless.

They do cosmetically change the faceplates and/or colors, as they do with many (if not all) of their other models. Why they do this is beyond me. It just creates confusion.

Anyways, the bottom line is the IEM itself, including the sound tuning, is the same (according to what BQEYZ told @Wiljen).


----------



## Wiljen (Oct 19, 2018)

Slater said:


> They are exactly the same according to @Wiljen. The KB1 is normally included as a wired package, and the KB100 is normally included as a wireless package. The only difference is which cable is included in the package.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-901#post-14526229
> 
> ...



I spoke with the rep again regarding this and it appears that the KB100 is only handled through Penon while the KB1 is only through one of the banned sellers.  It appears they badge models according to who is reselling them.   Not sure how much the reseller has influence on the tuning and requirements based on our conversation.   It could be the same shell is re-used but internals vary based on what they indicated.  I am not saying that is the case with KB1/100 but that if another model with the same shell shows up it may not have the same tuning.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> I spoke with the rep again regarding this and it appears that the KB100 is only handled through Penon while the KB1 is only through one of the banned sellers.  It appears they badge models according to who is reselling them.   Not sure how much the reseller has influence on the tuning and requirements based on our conversation.   It could be the same shell is re-used but internals vary based on what they indicated.  I am not saying that is the case with KB1/100 but that if another model with the same shell shows up it may not have the same tuning.



So is your post that I referenced accurate? Is the KB1=KB100 tuning?


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> So is your post that I referenced accurate? Is the KB1=KB100 tuning?



Supposed to be based on what I was told but I now have some doubt creeping in based on some other things that were said.  I have the  KB100 on the way so will know soon enough.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Oct 19, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> One of the best bang for your bucks...... ever!



depends on the bucks. The discounts you guys got were great, haven't even found a single listing on the DC1 directly from china that matches that price (it retails for 299 yuan or around usd$45, which is still quite good)


also, it seems Simgot thought they needed a new sister brand to release some budget IEMs, so there's the Meeture MT3 (single DD from what I can see, usd$60-ish)


----------



## audio123 (Oct 19, 2018)

Just to clarify regarding KB1 and KB100.
I think @Wiljen is confused. From what I have seen, he reviewed the KB1 wireless & not the KB100. From his review, the picture of the packaging shows "KB1 Wireless".
Now on to the sound difference,
In short,

*KB100 vs KB1*
The KB100 has a fuller bass performance than the KB1 and the KB1 has quicker decay. The midrange of KB1 has less body than the KB100. Vocals are presented in a thicker manner on the KB100 Treble on the KB1 is more airy.

*KB100 vs KC2*
Bass on KB100 is articulated with slightly more strength and the mid-bass delivers a fuller slam. KB100 midrange has extra body than the KC2 and vocals are more intimate. Treble on KB100 is smoother.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Riz99

audio123 said:


> Just to clarify regarding KB1 and KB100.
> I think @Wiljen is confused. From what I have seen, he reviewed the KB1 wireless & not the KB100. From his review, the picture of the packaging shows "KB1 Wireless".
> Now on to the sound difference between both iems,
> In short,
> ...


OK that clarifies things.


----------



## Wiljen

audio123 said:


> Just to clarify regarding KB1 and KB100.
> I think @Wiljen is confused. From what I have seen, he reviewed the KB1 wireless & not the KB100. From his review, the picture of the packaging shows "KB1 Wireless".
> Now on to the sound difference,
> In short,
> ...



I had spoken with a rep but have the 100 on order to compare myself as I will admit to getting more than one story on these.


----------



## tripside

Baam said:


> Headache. I'll wait to see if there is a better offer as you say, I'll try to keep an eye on stuff. Thanks for the heads up!



Seller agreed to cover PayPal commission charges. Today he initiated the transfer of the amount I paid for my order. But PayPal took a cut of about 8.5 usd. I've messaged him again to transfer this amount as well. Lets see if follows through. 

Anyway, between all the currency conversion charges (by credit card company while placing the order and Paypal while remitting the amount to my account), I'll end up with net loss of 16 USD. The seller made a fool of everyone. He is now going to garner more orders because people usually place buy from a store that has more orders.


----------



## groucho69

RodRevenge said:


> How do hoy guys manage to use white foams mine start looking dirty quickly.





audio123 said:


> BQEYZ KB100 review on my site & Head-Fi.
> I feel this is the best under 50 USD IEM I have tried so far. YMMV.  Enjoy reading!



The king is dead. Long live the king.


----------



## emusic13

I wonder why the BL1 has vents. Minor modifications going to be ok? Watch it become iem version of fostex T50rp lol


----------



## vault108

emusic13 said:


> I wonder why the BL1 has vents. Minor modifications going to be ok? Watch it become iem version of fostex T50rp lol


Most planar headphone/IEM I've seen have air vents. My HE400i and M1060 are open back. I was surprise when CL2 doesn't have air vent.


----------



## hakuzen

tripside said:


> Seller agreed to cover PayPal commission charges. Today he initiated the transfer of the amount I paid for my order. But PayPal took a cut of about 8.5 usd. I've messaged him again to transfer this amount as well. Lets see if follows through.
> 
> Anyway, between all the currency conversion charges (by credit card company while placing the order and Paypal while remitting the amount to my account), I'll end up with net loss of 16 USD. The seller made a fool of everyone. He is now going to garner more orders because people usually place buy from a store that has more orders.


that's why i suggested to refuse paypal refund. seller says will cover commission, but they never do (they'd had to calculate paypal cut and add that amount to the initial transfer). hope he compensates you for the loss.
aliexpress provides payment in many currencies (although sellers manage USD), and does not get any (or minimal) currency conversion cut. so choose to pay using your currency.
when you need to convert between currencies, avoid using paypal (3-4%) or credit card (~5%) currency conversion, if possible. there are various sites which allow you to transfer cash with <1% (even <0.5%) total commission (currency conversion included), and some of them also allow you to have various accounts in different currencies (and minimum currency conversion fees between them), even to have an associated credit card.


----------



## SciOC (Oct 21, 2018)

Anyway, I'm ordering the toneking BL1.   Can't wait to compare it to my isine20.


----------



## tripside (Oct 20, 2018)

So much bs being spewed on the thread overnight.

Ali has announced pre orders  . I don't understand the purpose of it. The prices will remain the same till 11.11. Nicehck store has revealed its sale prices. Hopefully other big stores will announce prices soon.



hakuzen said:


> that's why i suggested to refuse paypal refund. seller says will cover commission, but they never do (they'd had to calculate paypal cut and add that amount to the initial transfer). hope he compensates you for the loss.
> aliexpress provides payment in many currencies (although sellers manage USD), and does not get any (or minimal) currency conversion cut. so choose to pay using your currency.
> when you need to convert between currencies, avoid using paypal (3-4%) or credit card (~5%) currency conversion, if possible. there are various sites which allow you to transfer cash with <1% (even <0.5%) total commission (currency conversion included), and some of them also allow you to have various accounts in different currencies (and minimum currency conversion fees between them), even to have an associated credit card.



Can you recommend one of those sites? Seller has agreed to cover paypal comission as well. The only loss I incurred was currency conversion charges.

Anyway , DM6 is also up for pre order at his store for 153 USD (~145 after coupons)  After being bitten once, I am tentative to place another. The price is very tempting though. Hopefully other stores will have similar discounts on DM6  during the sale.


----------



## Wiljen

Wiljen said:


> Supposed to be based on what I was told but I now have some doubt creeping in based on some other things that were said.  I have the  KB100 on the way so will know soon enough.



Seems I was mistaken or misinformed.

Received this from Elle Zhou (BQEYZ) This morning. 

" I saw that you discuss KB1 and KB100.   They are totally different, such as earphone shells, soundtage."

I would trust her to know as she is involved with building both.    Hopefully I'll have both in hand shortly to do a full compare.


----------



## audio123

Wiljen said:


> Seems I was mistaken or misinformed.
> 
> Received this from Elle Zhou (BQEYZ) This morning.
> 
> ...


Yea know you are confused yesterday. Now things are cleared up!


----------



## Wiljen

audio123 said:


> Yea know you are confused yesterday. Now things are cleared up!



I know it is unlike some reviewers (cough) to admit when they are wrong, but I can man up.   No worries.


----------



## hakuzen

tripside said:


> So much bs being spewed on the thread overnight.
> 
> Ali has announced pre orders  . I don't understand the purpose of it. The prices will remain the same till 11.11. Nicehck store has revealed its sale prices. Hopefully other big stores will announce prices soon.
> 
> ...


i've just opened the dispute to get ali refund, and and pre ordered in the same site. hope this time they'll fulfill the order..


----------



## eiraku (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey ho guys, recently got myself a pair TRN V80s (my entry unit to Chi-Fi yay) and yeah I'm liking them so far TBH.

I've got an interesting question though. While the BT3 (and BT10) do exist to "bluetooth-fly" the V80s (and to a certain extent, every other compatible 0.75mm 2-pin IEMs like most of the KZs), *does anybody know if anyone makes short 2-pin cables* if I wanna use them with... say... the Fiio BTR3 (coz you know, AptX HD/LDAC and all that shizz).

Sure I can just tie up the cord to shorten it but hmmmm, imma thinking a short 2-pin 30cm cable would be pretty nice to have for BTR3 use (and maybe even a 70cm extension for when you wanna use it "wired").

Of course, more connections along the signal chain would mean more points of interference (and points of connection failure), but eyyy, it feels a whole lot neater than just tying up cables to me.

So, anyone knows where to get these short cables made... well... without costing a bomb?


----------



## Audiostart

I believe this preorder thing is a test to check prices, while some have good prices I have failed to see yet something that would make me say yes, it is the biggest sale this year.


----------



## rocky2

audio123 said:


> BQEYZ KB100 review on my site & Head-Fi.
> I feel this is the best under 50 USD IEM I have tried so far. YMMV.  Enjoy reading!



How does this compare to TinAudio T2?


----------



## audio123

rocky2 said:


> How does this compare to TinAudio T2?


My review has included a comparison against the Tin Audio T2. Cheers!


----------



## SteroidEars

Anyone here with both qdc 3sh and FLC 8s? How do they compare? 
Thanks!


----------



## Slater

eiraku said:


> Hey ho guys, recently got myself a pair TRN V80s (my entry unit to Chi-Fi yay) and yeah I'm liking them so far TBH.
> 
> I've got an interesting question though. While the BT3 (and BT10) do exist to "bluetooth-fly" the V80s (and to a certain extent, every other compatible 0.75mm 2-pin IEMs like most of the KZs), *does anybody know if anyone makes short 2-pin cables* if I wanna use them with... say... the Fiio BTR3 (coz you know, AptX HD/LDAC and all that shizz).
> 
> ...



So 30cm = about 12".

Would you just have it hang straight down and flop around?

Or would you clip the BTR to the collar of a shirt? Or put in a shirt pocket? Or what?


----------



## Slater

Audiostart said:


> I believe this preorder thing is a test to check prices, while some have good prices I have failed to see yet something that would make me say yes, it is the biggest sale this year.



Preorder says it saves an extra 5%. How that will work and if it is even true I don't know.


----------



## schom

Opera Factory OM1.
i am testing it 2 weeks. good sound quality but not brilliant. Build quality is very good. But beware of the cable quality.
it tangles every time. Thus it take time to untangle it.
I bought an upgrade cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ope...492.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5fbc4c4dQQz2Nn
Hope that it will solve the problems. 
If you want to use it on the street, so it can be frustrating. Especially when you dont have the time to untangle the cable.
My question regarding the trn v80:
any cable recommendations?

sorry for my english. iam german native speaker.


----------



## aspire5550

should i get it01 or the bgvp dmg?

I can find both at the same price at $100.


----------



## eiraku (Oct 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> So 30cm = about 12".
> 
> Would you just have it hang straight down and flop around?
> 
> Or would you clip the BTR to the collar of a shirt? Or put in a shirt pocket? Or what?



Hmm that's an interesting point right there: Placement. Ideally I'd clip the BTR somewhere near the upper buttons of a collared T-Shirt, but I'd reckon a shirt pocket would work too.

But now that you brought that up, 12' seems a bit too long now. Maybe half that? Still not sure where I can find those though... without going all silver and copper customs anyway - and even with those mostly I only find options for "increasing" lengths rather than decreasing them.

As for "normal length" aftermarket cables for the V80, I'm actually quite satisfied with the inbox. Any 0.75mm 2-pin cables should fit though, with a preference to those with angled connectors (straights might still work with a bit of a sacrifice fit-wise however).


----------



## audio123 (Oct 20, 2018)

zaqqwerty said:


> Anyone here with both qdc 3sh and FLC 8s? How do they compare?
> Thanks!


Based off memory, FLC8s (Red-Grey-Gold) has a more dynamic presentation than the QDC 3SH and soundstage is bigger. QDC 3SH has an intimate vocals performance and sounds thicker. Hope that helps!



aspire5550 said:


> should i get it01 or the bgvp dmg?
> 
> I can find both at the same price at $100.


It depends on what you are looking out for. I just tested for you. The DMG comes with more filters and provides a versatile option. The iBasso IT01 sounds more fun with a fuller expression and there is better rumble. DMG takes on a leaner presentation and it is rendered in a cleaner manner. Treble on DMG has better crisp.


----------



## eiraku (Oct 20, 2018)

Wait, does the BTR3 and/or the Radsone ES100 already support using mics on normal length headphone cables overriding the built in one? If that's the case then having a short cable (to be able to clip them higher up to effectively use their mics) becomes less of an priority (as long as your IEM in question comes with mic-ed cable varients).

My Google-fu has generally failed me on this TBH, sorry if its common knowledge.


----------



## Baam

tripside said:


> Seller agreed to cover PayPal commission charges. Today he initiated the transfer of the amount I paid for my order. But PayPal took a cut of about 8.5 usd. I've messaged him again to transfer this amount as well. Lets see if follows through.
> 
> Anyway, between all the currency conversion charges (by credit card company while placing the order and Paypal while remitting the amount to my account), I'll end up with net loss of 16 USD. The seller made a fool of everyone. He is now going to garner more orders because people usually place buy from a store that has more orders.





tripside said:


> Can you recommend one of those sites? Seller has agreed to cover paypal comission as well. The only loss I incurred was currency conversion charges.
> 
> Anyway , DM6 is also up for pre order at his store for 153 USD (~145 after coupons)  After being bitten once, I am tentative to place another. The price is very tempting though. Hopefully other stores will have similar discounts on DM6  during the sale.





hakuzen said:


> i've just opened the dispute to get ali refund, and and pre ordered in the same site. hope this time they'll fulfill the order..



"Lol" at all this. So basically, this is what happens:

1) The seller places the item on sale for ~150 euros.
2) We all go for it.
3) "The goods are damaged, it will take 10 days to ship" bull.
4) Number of sells go up aka I'm legit.
5) Already places the item on preorder for 11.11 at ~130 euros. And he'll probably go back full circle on this process.

@hakuzen via dispute how much to you actuallly get (and how much do you lose)? It will be a total pain in the ass and I still want the IEM, but giving money to these guys simply sickens me.


----------



## aspire5550 (Oct 20, 2018)

audio123 said:


> It depends on what you are looking out for. I just tested for you. The DMG comes with more filters and provides a versatile option. The iBasso IT01 sounds more fun with a fuller expression and there is better rumble. DMG takes on a leaner presentation and it is rendered in a cleaner manner. Treble on DMG has better crisp.


First of all, thanks.

1) When you say rumble, did you meant the bass? Don't really understand when you say leaner presentation.

2) May I also know about the soundstage?

3) Also, can you give some opinion on the accessories that comes with it? mainly the cable? I kinda like the metal box that the ibasso comes with and the cable alone is said to be worth 100 bucks,i wonder how true is that?

4)Any comments on how both of them sounded when drive by phone/laptop? 

5) lastly, if you were to choose one, which would you choose?


----------



## tripside

Baam said:


> "Lol" at all this. So basically, this is what happens:
> 
> 1) The seller places the item on sale for ~150 euros.
> 2) We all go for it.
> ...



You'll get a full refund. I made the mistake agreeing to paypal refund. Just open a dispute a with Ali. Since the seller hasn't yet shipped the item within a week of the order being placed.


----------



## Slater (Oct 20, 2018)

Baam said:


> "Lol" at all this. So basically, this is what happens:
> 
> 1) The seller places the item on sale for ~150 euros.
> 2) We all go for it.
> ...



I am not really sure this method would make the seller any money.

1. We buy an IEM for $150.
2. The seller does the "goods are damaged" trick.
3. The buyer complains and the seller sends a PayPal refund for $150
4. The buyer receives $135 from PayPal.

Well, it is because of PayPal and currency conversion fees that the buyer receives less money. It is PAYPAL who made the $15, not the seller. The seller is net zero, the buyer is out $15, and PayPal is $15 richer.

The only way to prevent this is to go through the Ali dispute process. I have been burned on the PayPal thing myself. Never again - I will only do the Ali dispute from now on.

I've also been screwed by the seller promising a refund (or a reship), but only if I cancel the dispute. Then as soon as I cancel the dispute, the seller plays games and goes back on their word. So never again on cancelling the dispute too. I will only do the Ali dispute from now on, and will not cancel that dispute until it is resolved.

The Ali dispute process is the only way we can keep these sellers honest. When we bypass the dispute process (doing refunds outside of the process, cancelling the dispute, etc), we are only undermining the process and allowing sellers to get away with shenanigans and questionable business practices.


----------



## audio123

aspire5550 said:


> First of all, thanks.
> 
> 1) When you say rumble, did you meant the bass? Don't really understand when you say leaner presentation.
> 
> ...


1) Yes. The DMG has less body.
2) Soundstage of IT01 is wider. Depth on DMG is slightly better.
3) I feel the accessories on IT01 are better with a case especially. 
4) The DMG is harder to drive.
5) iBasso IT01.


----------



## Ivan TT

tripside said:


> You'll get a full refund. I made the mistake agreeing to paypal refund. Just open a dispute a with Ali. Since the seller hasn't yet shipped the item within a week of the order being placed.


Same store, slightly different story, they provide tracking number, but destination is another country altogether.
When challenged on that, they say:

Dear friend,
Sorry that your parcel maybe has been lost on the way. and we just got the information that it is not available now, so would you mind waiting  about 10-14 days for the resend one?once we get the new batch, we will send out as soon as we can . or we will give you a refund.
Regards.

Will open dispute, but I simply see no point on these bs games tbh


----------



## tripside

Ivan TT said:


> Same store, slightly different story, they provide tracking number, but destination is another country altogether.
> When challenged on that, they say:
> 
> Dear friend,
> ...



This is exactly what happened with me. I think the seller was hoping that he would have the IEMs in stock before the processing time elapses. Unfortunately for us and for him, he wasn't able to procure them. What upsets me is the opacity in his communication. If he had simply asked us to wait for a week or two and extend the processing time, a lot of would have agreed to it.


----------



## hakuzen

Baam said:


> "Lol" at all this. So basically, this is what happens:
> 
> 1) The seller places the item on sale for ~150 euros.
> 2) We all go for it.
> ...


lolol..
i think they thought that their distributor of bgvp would ship the dm6 to them quickly. and this failed. not very different than most shops (they accept orders, and then ask the distributors for stock). take in count that the sellers in ali don't get the cash till you confirm the package reception. the only thing they could win after a refund, is the difference ratio €/USD, if you bought using € (maybe 1-2% in the worst scenario? not that much); and number of orders increased, like you say, which is important (but many customers give a bad feedback when the item is not shipped, as a counterpart).
anyway, when they have stock they ship the items very fast (got a balanced cable and audbos p4 from them). so, if you are not in a hurry, it's a good deal.

first time i paid 177.75€ for dm6 (173.47€) and a bgvp balanced cable (33.05€, same or similar to stock one, but balanced; very well built, but a solder of left ground might be a bit off, +100mOhm respect the others), taking advantage of seller discount, seller coupon, and select coupons while they were available (28.77€ off, total).
got the cable, and now opened dispute for the dm6. no loss in ali refunds. i'll get 149.31€ (which is exactly what i really paid for it, proportionally). but it will take about 10-15 days, aprox.

now, pre-ordered dm6 for 136.89 USD (153.89 - 17 USD off by coupons, you only can use USD for these pre-orders). + 0.3% currency conversion + 0.2% immediate credit card top up fees. total, in euros, about 122€ at today's USD/€ ratio (27€ cheaper than the old order). but will depend of the ratio when making the big payment, on november 10-12th.


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> lolol..
> i think they thought that their distributor of bgvp would ship the dm6 to them quickly. and this failed. not very different than most shops (they accept orders, and then ask the distributors for stock). take in count that the sellers in ali don't get the cash till you confirm the package reception. the only thing they could win after a refund, is the difference ratio €/USD, if you bought using € (maybe 1-2% in the worst scenario? not that much); and number of orders increased, like you say, which is important (but many customers give a bad feedback when the item is not shipped, as a counterpart).
> anyway, when they have stock they ship the items very fast (got a balanced cable and audbos p4 from them). so, if you are not in a hurry, it's a good deal.
> 
> ...



So what makes any of us think this won’t cotinue to happen during this 11.11 “pre order”? My bet is the intent of the pre order is for sellers to take orders (without inventory), with the hope that the sellers can somehow get inventory in their hands in time by November 11th (when buyers expect the sellers to start shipping their orders).


----------



## peter123

eiraku said:


> Wait, does the BTR3 and/or the Radsone ES100 already support using mics on normal length headphone cables overriding the built in one? If that's the case then having a short cable (to be able to clip them higher up to effectively use their mics) becomes less of an priority (as long as your IEM in question comes with mic-ed cable varients).
> 
> My Google-fu has generally failed me on this TBH, sorry if its common knowledge.



Radsone have its own built-in mic and does not support mic on the cable so a shorter cable is a good idea. I've got a couple of 40 cm ones that I use with mine.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> I am not really sure this method would make the seller any money.
> 
> 1. We buy an IEM for $150.
> 2. The seller does the "goods are damaged" trick.
> ...



This is where NoJoy falls down. They are abysmal at resolution. You are on your own.


----------



## tripside

Slater said:


> So what makes any of us think this won’t cotinue to happen during this 11.11 “pre order”? My bet is the intent of the pre order is for sellers to take orders (without inventory), with the hope that the sellers can somehow get inventory in their hands in time by November 11th (when buyers expect the sellers to start shipping their orders).



The pre-orders give them enough time, 3 weeks roughly, to augment their inventory. Pretty sure the manufacturer is cognisant of the increased demand during 11.11 sale and it should be able to ramp up production if needed.


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> This is where NoJoy falls down. They are abysmal at resolution. You are on your own.



That sucks 

I remember when eBay 1st came out. It was like the Wild West, and you were totally on your own. Scamming was rampant, people shipping you fake stuff, broken stuff, an empty box, or a box with a stick or rock inside (or not even shipping you anything at all). You often had absolutely zero recourse other than complaining to your credit card company or to try and go through PayPal for recourse. It was a mess. eBay would tell you to complain to PayPal because it wasn’t their problem, and PayPal would tell you to complain to eBay because it wasn’t their problem.

When eBay bought PayPal, things got way better because at least the right hand was talking to the left hand.

eBay is 1000xs better nowadays. I doubt any Chinese e-commerce sure will get to that level of streamlined customer service. Aliexpress is way ahead of the other Chinese sites by far, but they still have a long way to go.


----------



## HungryPanda

ebay is awash with Chinese sellers. I have had a few issues and refunds


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> ebay is awash with Chinese sellers. I have had a few issues and refunds



I know, but when there are issues with lost, broken, damaged, fake stuff, the eBay dispute process is no joke.


----------



## Zerohour88

zaqqwerty said:


> Anyone here with both qdc 3sh and FLC 8s? How do they compare?
> Thanks!





audio123 said:


> Based off memory, FLC8s (Red-Grey-Gold) has a more dynamic presentation than the QDC 3SH and soundstage is bigger. QDC 3SH has an intimate vocals performance and sounds thicker. Hope that helps!



its rare to see qdc being discussed here since even their entry-level Neptune is usd$200? Though I wonder, have you ever tested the qdc 8sh Hifi (or any of their 8BAs?), eyeing one being offered used for quite cheap (below $1k)


----------



## eiraku (Oct 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> I know, but when there are issues with lost, broken, damaged, fake stuff, the eBay dispute process is no joke.



Having gone multiple times through the processes (eBay's and PP's) involved in "incidents" like the above, I can concur.

A shame AliEx usually has superior prices for sometimes the same things, and at others stuff that the 'Bay just doesn't have.

@peter123 Much appreciated for the input. Additional GoogleFu seems to indicate that the BTR3 doesn't either. 

So short 0.75mm 2-pin cables it is then, anywhere/anybody does decent work at decent prices and ship Internationally? Also, the "standard" Trip-Fi 0.75mm setup does work with non-recessed Chi-Fi units, right?


----------



## Wiljen

schom said:


> Opera Factory OM1.
> i am testing it 2 weeks. good sound quality but not brilliant. Build quality is very good. But beware of the cable quality.
> it tangles every time. Thus it take time to untangle it.
> I bought an upgrade cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ope...492.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5fbc4c4dQQz2Nn
> ...



Got an OM1 coming to test as well.


----------



## Baam

tripside said:


> You'll get a full refund. I made the mistake agreeing to paypal refund. Just open a dispute a with Ali. Since the seller hasn't yet shipped the item within a week of the order being placed.


So without a doubt, dispute would be the best option (Or actually the only one valid).



Slater said:


> I am not really sure this method would make the seller any money.
> 
> 1. We buy an IEM for $150.
> 2. The seller does the "goods are damaged" trick.
> ...


I did not mean about getting rich, but they are indeed getting something out of it. Their page will show more sells (probably why they rather pay you on Paypal, so they likely keep the +1 from your canceled sell) along the publicity, even if it turns out negatively as in this case.

If you query "bgvp dm6" in Aliexpress right now, this seller is the nº1 with 37 sells, second one comes in with 13. Big difference, if I only know about the IEM, I would buy it where all the cats seem to be getting it, not risking it with one of the others.

And to make matters "worse", they are now starting ahead on 11.11, probably to 1) Build those numbers even more to increase the gap with other sellers 2) Have a good though rough estimation of how many orders they should ask the manufacturer for when the time comes.



hakuzen said:


> lolol..
> i think they thought that their distributor of bgvp would ship the dm6 to them quickly. and this failed. not very different than most shops (they accept orders, and then ask the distributors for stock). take in count that the sellers in ali don't get the cash till you confirm the package reception. the only thing they could win after a refund, is the difference ratio €/USD, if you bought using € (maybe 1-2% in the worst scenario? not that much); and number of orders increased, like you say, which is important (but many customers give a bad feedback when the item is not shipped, as a counterpart).
> anyway, when they have stock they ship the items very fast (got a balanced cable and audbos p4 from them). so, if you are not in a hurry, it's a good deal.
> 
> ...


So basically they placed the sale without having stock, stating they did (as I remember checking and seeing they had 12 left in stock) and are now hoping to be able to deliver asap, which takes us to the next part...



Slater said:


> So what makes any of us think this won’t cotinue to happen during this 11.11 “pre order”? My bet is the intent of the pre order is for sellers to take orders (without inventory), with the hope that the sellers can somehow get inventory in their hands in time by November 11th (when buyers expect the sellers to start shipping their orders).


...exactly my thought. 11.11 is cool, but there is something we know and something we do not. We know package delivers take longer due to the massive sales, so you are likely to wait more for your goods. We do not know if they will pull the same stuff and saying the package was returned damage because they just didn't have stock of it. 

So, if you lie down with dogs, you raise up with fleas. It's great being able to access high end items with a strong price/quality, but this comes with the price of dealing with these shenanigans.


----------



## vault108

What are some of the best 11.11 pre-order deals right now? I already purchased the Zishan DSD and DM6 before this event.


----------



## Slater

Baam said:


> I did not mean about getting rich, but they are indeed getting something out of it. Their page will show more sells (probably why they rather pay you on Paypal, so they likely keep the +1 from your canceled sell) along the publicity, even if it turns out negatively as in this case.
> 
> If you query "bgvp dm6" in Aliexpress right now, this seller is the nº1 with 37 sells, second one comes in with 13. Big difference, if I only know about the IEM, I would buy it where all the cats seem to be getting it, not risking it with one of the others.
> 
> ...



All very good points. When I place orders on Ali, I often sort by lowest by the most orders, and skip over the sellers who have 0 orders.

And yeah, there are always extra delays around 11.11 - both with the massive shipping delays, to the sellers not even having stock, to the 'package was returned damaged' shenanigans.

I used to order stuff during 11.11 hoping I would have it by xmas for gifts. I was screwed many times, and I looked like a doofus during xmas rushing out the day before trying to get a gift so I had something to give. Then the last week in January the xmas gift would show up. Nice.

Now I order xmas stuff from Ali starting mid-year. I pay a few dollars more, but I get it in plenty of time. And if there is loss or damage I still have time to get replacements sent months in advance. That piece of mind is soooo worth paying the extra $5 or $20 or whatever.


----------



## Slater

vault108 said:


> What are some of the best 11.11 pre-order deals right now? I already purchased the Zishan DSD and DM6 before this event.



The best deals I found:

$20 (from $100):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/XYj...Welding-Completely-Stainless/32858124856.html

$0.49 (from $1.40):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Con...ibra-Scorpio-Aquarius-Pisces/32880435454.html

$18 (from $59)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/YTG...Rhinestone-Home-Decor-Crafts/32801489667.html


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> I used to order stuff during 11.11 hoping I would have it by xmas for gifts. I was screwed many times, and I looked like a doofus during xmas rushing out the day before trying to get a gift so I had something to give. Then the last week in January the xmas gift would show up. Nice.





Slater said:


> The best deals I found:



ah... now I see.  I thought that you were buying iems for Christmas for everyone you know every year!  I wondered about that.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> The best deals I found:
> 
> $20 (from $100):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/XYj...Welding-Completely-Stainless/32858124856.html
> ...



you kid, but I'm weirdly tempted by the knife set. Luckily not fond of stainless steel grip, feels slippery while cooking


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> you kid, but I'm weirdly tempted by the knife set. Luckily not fond of stainless steel grip, feels slippery while cooking



On those types of knife handles, I simply rough up the surface. I have an electric engraver that has a pointy tip, and it works kind of like a tattoo machine. So it basically creates thousands of rough dimples in the surface that provides grip when wet.


----------



## Audiostart

Dropshipping is a common practice on Aliexpress, so if the manufacturer has any kind of problems (delayed production, big order for another client on tight deadline, etc.) and fail to inform the seller...there's nothing to be sent, as the Ali seller holds no stock, act only as intermediary.


----------



## toddy0191 (Oct 21, 2018)

Slater said:


> The best deals I found:
> 
> $20 (from $100):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/XYj...Welding-Completely-Stainless/32858124856.html
> ...



Treble is too sharp on the top link, makes my ears bleed. Good discount though.


----------



## randomnin

toddy0191 said:


> Treble is too sharp on the top link, makes my ears bleed. Good discount though.


You've likely won the internet today, congrats.
The real discount is likely from 30-45$, not a hundred, judging by similar items from other sellers.


----------



## mochifi

So, anyone doing the BGVP DM6 11.11 pre-order? Comes to a little under $145 with the extra seller coupon. I'm tempted, but I've never bought from that seller before and all its ratings are 4.7. Anyone purchased anything from them before?


----------



## Baam

mochifi said:


> So, anyone doing the BGVP DM6 11.11 pre-order? Comes to a little under $145 with the extra seller coupon. I'm tempted, but I've never bought from that seller before and all its ratings are 4.7. Anyone purchased anything from them before?


Check messages as this one in the thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1268#post-14550573

Long story short: Put the IEM on sale stating they had stock, which they didn't and asked people who ordered to wait 10-14 days until he has stock stating that "your package came back damaged, I ordered a new batch". Tried to sneak in a paypal refund instead of ali refund.


----------



## pashhtk27

audio123 said:


> My review has included a comparison against the Tin Audio T2. Cheers!



Can you please compare it to the iBasso IT01 too?


----------



## mochifi

Baam said:


> Check messages as this one in the thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1268#post-14550573
> 
> Long story short: Put the IEM on sale stating they had stock, which they didn't and asked people who ordered to wait 10-14 days until he has stock stating that "your package came back damaged, I ordered a new batch". Tried to sneak in a paypal refund instead of ali refund.



Wow, that is some pretty scummy crap to pull off. Cheers, will avoid.


----------



## phrancini

mochifi said:


> So, anyone doing the BGVP DM6 11.11 pre-order? Comes to a little under $145 with the extra seller coupon. I'm tempted, but I've never bought from that seller before and all its ratings are 4.7. Anyone purchased anything from them before?




I tried and place a preorder before reading this thread. We'll see what happens. I won't be accepting any PP refund, I'll be placing a dispute through AliExpress if that's the case.


----------



## tripside

mochifi said:


> So, anyone doing the BGVP DM6 11.11 pre-order? Comes to a little under $145 with the extra seller coupon. I'm tempted, but I've never bought from that seller before and all its ratings are 4.7. Anyone purchased anything from them before?



I pre-ordered it as have a couple of other members. The first time I ordered it, seller didn't have the iems in stock. He later refunded me the amount via paypal.


----------



## eggnogg

UIISII 2018 totl



Spoiler: []


----------



## Slater (Oct 21, 2018)

eggnogg said:


> UIISII 2018 totl
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: []



Interesting design. I like when companies try something unusual. Hopefully they tune it well.

The best thing UiiSii makes is the CM5. Their other stuff is mediocre. Hopefully this is as good as the CM5.


----------



## Trebor1966

The use knowles armatures
https://www.uiisii.com/index.php?ac=article&at=read&did=27


----------



## Slater

Trebor1966 said:


> The use knowles armatures
> https://www.uiisii.com/index.php?ac=article&at=read&did=27



$220 on Aliexpress.

No thanks.


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 21, 2018)

Slater said:


> $220 on Aliexpress.
> 
> No thanks.


To put things into perspective: you get fantastic sounding, proven earphones without any quirks and quarks (and therefore without any risk: shipping, warranty, and audio quality) cheaply, when you look out a bit. For example the Etymotic HF5 (same driver as their $300 flagship) sometimes for $75 at massdrop. Or the KEF M200 from visions.ca at $75 CAD (regular $250 CAD). And if you want to splurge, there is the $300 Massdrop Plus Universal. And they ship quickly (well, except perhaps massdrop).


----------



## HungryPanda (Oct 21, 2018)

Well I now have the S**fer MT100 planar & BA hybrids in my ears and I do like what I am hearing, great soundstage, crystal clear. I could not get on with the stock tips but put on starlines and boom..... just perfect


----------



## paulindss (Oct 21, 2018)

*About my experience with bgvp DMG's*.




As a guy used to the sub 50$ chi fi market. I was tired of inumerous earphones as sidegrades. So i decided to Sell some of them. Included the revonext qt2 and trn v80. To jump on a higher price bracket. My aim was a definitive upgrade, not a sidegrade. Quality over quantity. So i ordered the bgvp DMG, recently hyped. They go for aroud 130$.

I have them now for about 4 days. What i can say is that i found what i was looking for. They are clearly a universally better earphones than what i am used to.
This is represented by the fact that, since ever, just as i received new iems i run to test them and AB with others. I just can't do that now, because i can't stop listening to the music.

I just play music on these earphones and enjoy, i am giving a s*** to review or pick flaws on them - wich i don't have the technical experience to pick. I just enjoy these musical, rather warm but increbly clear and non fatiguing earphones. I won't AB them with my tin audios, or re-400s because i don't want and Don't feel the need to do so. These sound fuller, clearer, open enough and without any peaks. Technically better than what i am used to. For example, tin audio can sound thin, sharp, re-400 shouty and closed. Flaws... I don't pick any flaws that compromises the overall signature. Some experienced users with summit fi point to the Bass lacking speed and with emphasis on mid bass. But for me, these are still seem like one the best bass that i have ever heard i

These don't have any flaw that a guy with only experience in sub 50$ chi fi market can pick. Awesome full mids, and awesome highs without any pikes.

Signature wise, they seem like a U shape. Warm and some kind of thick sound, but clear throughout the hole sound. NOT at all dark. Bass, mids, and highs offer an incredible amount of detail. And imaging is spot on. They offer a warm, musical and non fatiguing experience with a soundstage that prioritize the positioning and clarity more than just a immense space caused by a thin presentation. They have a warm tonality. But they are incredibly clear. I am using the silver filters.

The fit is awesome with me and they are very well built.

Maybe i will try to do a proper review with more time, for users like me. Looking for a upgrade to budget audio. I should receive the tehnz p4 pro by the end of this week. This one have the duty to be my reference iems, DMG'S are the fun ones.

I would sell my IEMS again and should pay the full price 140$ - I paied less with a kind discount of DD store, very happy.


----------



## superuser1

Just got a reply from Penon that the Toneking BL1 wont be participating in the 11.11 sale


----------



## rocky2

Otto Motor said:


> To put things into perspective: you get fantastic sounding, proven earphones without any quirks and quarks (and therefore without any risk: shipping, warranty, and audio quality) cheaply, when you look out a bit. For example the Etymotic HF5 (same driver as their $300 flagship) sometimes for $75 at massdrop. Or the KEF M200 from visions.ca at $75 CAD (regular $250 CAD). And if you want to splurge, there is the $300 Massdrop Plus Universal. And they ship quickly (well, except perhaps massdrop).




Thanks for this post.


----------



## audio123 (Oct 22, 2018)

pashhtk27 said:


> Can you please compare it to the iBasso IT01 too?


For the lows, the IT01 is more punchy than the KB100 while the KB100 has a smoother expression. The midrange of KB100 is thicker than the IT01 and vocals are pesented in a more full bodied manner. Treble on the IT01 has better extension while KB100 has more body. Soundstage of IT01 has slightly more width and depth is less closed in. Cheers! 



Zerohour88 said:


> its rare to see qdc being discussed here since even their entry-level Neptune is usd$200? Though I wonder, have you ever tested the qdc 8sh Hifi (or any of their 8BAs?), eyeing one being offered used for quite cheap (below $1k)


I have tested the entire QDC lineup. The QDC 8SH has an excellent technical performance and I think you have a good deal there. Cheers!


----------



## paulindss

paulindss said:


> *[*
> 
> Maybe i will try to do a proper review with more time, for users like me. Looking for a upgrade to budget audio. I should receive the tehnz p4 pro by the end of this week. This one have the duty to be my reference iems, DMG'S are the fun ones.
> 
> I would sell my IEMS again and should pay the full price 140$ - I paied less with a kind discount of DD store, very happy.



I said by the end of this week ? 
Well, the postman had a surprise for me this morning.

 

I should leave my impressions here or in the discovery thread in some time.


----------



## randomnin (Oct 22, 2018)

paulindss said:


> I said by the end of this week ?
> Well, the postman had a surprise for me this morning.
> 
> 
> ...


"COMPLETELY TRANSPARENT HEADPHONES" - of all the things one could boast about on a prominent spot of a product's package, they chose this. Chinese marketing does it's own thing, as customary


----------



## paulindss

randomnin said:


> "COMPLETELY TRANSPARENT HEADPHONES" - of all the things one could boast about on a prominent spot of a product's package, they chose this. Chinese marketing does it's own thing, as customary



I hope they tried to mention the transparency in sound. And if they did. They didn't lied. These earphones sound impecable.


----------



## aspire5550

paulindss said:


> I hope they tried to mention the transparency in sound. And if they did. They didn't lied. These earphones sound impecable.


These or the DMGs?

Also, how much did you pay for the Dmg and p4 pro?


----------



## audio123

for those who have the BQEYZ KB100, feel free to participate in this thread created by @Kervsky and share your findings (tips, cables or sources pairings).


----------



## Theri0n

I am  stuck between Audbos/Tenhz P4 and BGVP DMG. The source is Opus#1. I heard Fidue A83 and Kinera IDUN are good for Opus#1.

What can you tell me about Audbos/Tenhz p4?


----------



## abhijollyguy

Tenhz P4 Pro without a doubt sounds neutral, very transparent, widest soundstage. It sounds like T2 on steroids + having all those which T2 lacks in.


----------



## paulindss (Oct 22, 2018)

abhijollyguy said:


> Tenhz P4 Pro without a doubt sounds neutral, very transparent, widest soundstage. It sounds like T2 on steroids + having all those which T2 lacks in.



I don't know if you have listened to DMG's, i CAN'T say that the tehnz are better yet and really don't know, but i see your excitement, These impressed me more at FIRST GLANCE than the dmg's.
because... if this is neutral,  i never tought a neutral signature could sound easy and musical like this. Really.



aspire5550 said:


> These or the DMGs?
> 
> Also, how much did you pay for the Dmg and p4 pro?



118 was the stock price for Tehnz, and 110 for DMGs with discount, stock price was 139.

Dude, i have about 5 days with DMG's and just a few hours with Tenhz, i just can't give you a decent view, but i abolutely loved the tehnz at first sight.
The Dmg's seem to have a fatter bass and a softer mids, can't say nothing about the highs. Tehnz have more sparkle and sound more even, the vocals have a little bit more emphasis, mind that the dmgs are very balanced, everyone mention the p4pro being neutral, so i was really impressed in hearing them because i never experienced a neutral heavy and at the same time full bodyed sound like this. They are closer to the dmgs than they are to my tin audio t2s for example They have thick mids full bodyed bass, and highs very "musical", without any pikes. I have never experienced this. I was expecting musicality, bass presence and fatigue free from DMG's. But i found that on p4 pro to.

I can say that the tehnz impressed me more at first glance. The fit is good for me and isolation is very high beacause of the lack of vents being a full BA.


----------



## april435

Hi. AliExpress 11.11 sale is coming soon and I need a clear upgrade from the Hifiman RE-400. I want just slightly more bass while keeping the rest fairly neutral. Tried the Tin Audio T2 - couldn't stand them. Thanks.


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 22, 2018)

I just placed an order for the KZ ZSN...One in Cyan/Black and the other in Purple/Silver, how can anyone resist!

With its acrylic resin housing (not cheap plastic), plus its metal back plate? This is a "no brainer"! 




- Clear


----------



## paulindss

april435 said:


> Hi. AliExpress 11.11 sale is coming soon and I need a clear upgrade from the Hifiman RE-400. I want just slightly more bass while keeping the rest fairly neutral. Tried the Tin Audio T2 - couldn't stand them. Thanks.



Tehnz p4 pro, less shouty mids, better stage and sparkle. More than enough bass presence.


----------



## april435

paulindss said:


> Tehnz p4 pro, less shouty mids, better stage and sparkle. More than enough bass presence.



That's my biggest problem with any modern IEM that *IS NOT* the RE-400 - "sparkly treble". I use foam tips on the RE-400 - that's how treble sensitive I am. It really seems impossible to avoid the modern "sparkle" that every IEM is tuned for.
Thanks for the recommendation anyway.


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 23, 2018)

*TEST OF TIME: THE BIGGER PICTURE*

I have reviewed or just purchased quite a few Chifi earphones in the last two years [>130, most of them just purchased] including KZ ZSR, KZ ED16, KZ ZS6, KZ AS10 (and XXX more KZ models), BQEYZ KC2, Blitzwolf BW-ES1, TRN V60 and V80, PHM EM-023, Tinaudio T1 and T2, diverse Nice HCK branded iems, Hifi Walker A1, iBasso IT01, and a bunch of "illegal" ones, etc.

All of the following are in no particular order. I don't count Brainwavz as Chifi as it has distribution centres around the world. Same with Hifi Walker as they ship locally on amazon.

What I am actually using is the Brainwavz B100 and particularly the B400 (simply great), UE900S (mega resolution), Focal Sphear (ear candy), KEF M200 (loudspeaker feeling), Fidue A65 (resolution!), Fostex TE-02 (neutral and price overachiever), Etymotic HF5 (neutral), Hifi Walker A1 (modded towards neutral), Blitzwolf BW-ES1 (modded to exactly neutral), KZ AS10 (combines all the goodies from their other hybrids in one), and the iBasso IT01 (beefy sound).

I have a weakness for the Xiami Piston III, KZ EDR1/2 and HDS1/3 and ZSR and ED16 and ES4, Sony MH1C, Sennheiser Momentum in-ear and CX 5.00,

I gave away the KZ ZS10 and ES3 and ZST and ED7, and the Rock Zircon.

In summary, only one Chifi earphone below $50 made it into my inner circle (Blitzwolf BW-ES1, but strongly modded), and only two between $50 and $100 (Fidue A65; KZ AS10) and one other at around $100 (iBasso IT01). Some non-Chifi iems in the sub-$100 category spoilt the party: Etymotic HF5, KEF M200 (more expensive if not on sale), B100...

The above $100 class of non-Chifi still dominates my eardrums.

The question is why? First, many low-priced Chifi earphones have strange peaks in their frequency response curves, which may be fatiguing for many listeners in the long run. There is the typical 2-3 kHz peak that adds harshness, or anything above 7 kHz that contributes sibilance and pierce. The KZ ZSR, for example, lacks this 2-3 kHz peak, which makes it particularly attractive. And there is the frequently overexaggerated bass...and the accompanying voices are somewhat distant and not full enough for the demanding ear.



Spoiler: Example of 2-3 kHz peaks in KZ earphones except ZSR









Second, even I fall victim to the need of my regular letterbox fix and unpacking as well as expectation and confirmation bias after reading reviews spiked with fancy pictures of advertisement-brochure quality (see my ongoing subtle jokes of earphones dangling down from trees or daps sitting on a rock in a creek, or 19 photos of the unopened box...collectively referred to as "window dressing"...which is essentially standard practice all over the internet).

NEVERTHELESS: it was a great learning experience to start out like this.

Bottom line: @paulindss is right and I make myself once again unpopular .


----------



## thejoker13

april435 said:


> That's my biggest problem with any modern IEM that *IS NOT* the RE-400 - "sparkly treble". I use foam tips on the RE-400 - that's how treble sensitive I am. It really seems impossible to avoid the modern "sparkle" that every IEM is tuned for.
> Thanks for the recommendation anyway.


Toneking T66s or Toneking T88k if you want detailed, but warm sound with gentle treble. These are highly technical iem's that are absolutely fatigue free.


----------



## april435

thejoker13 said:


> Toneking T66s or Toneking T88k if you want detailed, but warm sound with gentle treble. These are highly technical iem's that are absolutely fatigue free.


300$ and 400$... Nice. Thanks for the recommendation, but that's a hard pass.


----------



## thejoker13

april435 said:


> 300$ and 400$... Nice. Thanks for the recommendation, but that's a hard pass.


Sorry if I missed your budget earlier, but how much are you looking to spend? Both of the ones I mentioned go on sale frequently and can be purchased for closer to 225.00-300.00 at times, but that may still be out of your budget.

Edit- spelling fixes


----------



## HungryPanda

april435 said:


> Hi. AliExpress 11.11 sale is coming soon and I need a clear upgrade from the Hifiman RE-400. I want just slightly more bass while keeping the rest fairly neutral. Tried the Tin Audio T2 - couldn't stand them. Thanks.


 I rec the BQEYZ BQ3 based on your ask, Nice bass, clear mids and treble that is well controlled


----------



## april435

thejoker13 said:


> Sorry if I missed your budget earlier, but how much are you looking to spend? Both of the ones I mentioned go on sale frequently and can be purchased for closer to 225.00-300.00 at times, but that may still be out of your budget.
> 
> Edit- spelling fixes


Whoops, I apologize. My bad, didn't even specify a budget. Not looking to spend more than 200 USD - hard cap, not a cent more. 
BGVP DMG? DM6? NICEHCK DT300/DT500? Blind purchases are tough.


----------



## paulindss (Oct 22, 2018)

april435 said:


> Whoops, I apologize. My bad, didn't even specify a budget. Not looking to spend more than 200 USD - hard cap, not a cent more.
> BGVP DMG? DM6? NICEHCK DT300/DT500? Blind purchases are tough.



PM me and i will compare the highs of p4pro and re-400 for you.

You can send me music tracks to compare


----------



## april435

paulindss said:


> PM me and i will compare the highs of p4pro and re-400 for you.
> 
> You can send me music tracks to compare


The trouble is that the RE-400 don't really care about the music you throw at them. They play and do everything well. I can never get them to sound piercing, even with specific earrape YouTube music.
I guess Radiohead 'Present Tense' at 3:13 and onwards has a lot of sharp high-pitched "S", "T" and "F" sounds - I really couldn't handle them on the Tin Audio T2, but I'm fine with the RE-400.


----------



## abhijollyguy

paulindss said:


> I don't know if you have listened to DMG's, i CAN'T say that the tehnz are better yet and really don't know, but i see your excitement, These impressed me more at FIRST GLANCE than the dmg's.
> because... if this is neutral,  i never tought a neutral signature could sound easy and musical like this. Really.



The reason I am not interested in DMG is v-shaped sound sig and I do not like this signature. I like well balanced and neutral sound with good soundstage and separation. That is why I prefer P4 Pro to DM6. But DM6 is actually an excellent IEM which punch way way above their price.


----------



## audio123 (Oct 22, 2018)

april435 said:


> Hi. AliExpress 11.11 sale is coming soon and I need a clear upgrade from the Hifiman RE-400. I want just slightly more bass while keeping the rest fairly neutral. Tried the Tin Audio T2 - couldn't stand them. Thanks.


You can consider the BQEYZ KB100. It is more musical and fuller bodied than the T2.



abhijollyguy said:


> The reason I am not interested in DMG is v-shaped sound sig and I do not like this signature. I like well balanced and neutral sound with good soundstage and separation. That is why I prefer P4 Pro to DM6. But DM6 is actually an excellent IEM which punch way way above their price.


Sounds like you should give Etymotic ER4SR a go.


----------



## thejoker13

april435 said:


> Whoops, I apologize. My bad, didn't even specify a budget. Not looking to spend more than 200 USD - hard cap, not a cent more.
> BGVP DMG? DM6? NICEHCK DT300/DT500? Blind purchases are tough.


Okay, that's a big help. I haven't heard the DM6 or DT300/500, but I do own the DMG and I'd be wary of them if you're treble sensitive. They're tuned with an emphasis on the upper mids and lower treble and can be very fatiguing to listen to fairly quickly, in my opinion. Panda has a ton of experience and a good ear, so definitely consider his recommendations. I believe he also owns the DT300 and DT500, so he may be able to help you out there as well. Good luck on your search and journey!


----------



## FunctionalDoc

april435 said:


> Whoops, I apologize. My bad, didn't even specify a budget. Not looking to spend more than 200 USD - hard cap, not a cent more.
> BGVP DMG? DM6? NICEHCK DT300/DT500? Blind purchases are tough.



I have BGVBP- DM6 , DMG and Hi-Fi Boy OSv3, T2 , TRN V80's and by far the DM6  is my favorite for all genres of music. I heard the Empire Ear complete line , Campfire Audio and 64 Audio at RMAF a few weeks ago  and the DM6 are as good as IEM's like the Empire Bravado's at $599 . l like my bass and DMG's are also good but for all my all rounder the DM6's are my reigning champion. I have a friend that love his custom fitted  Clear Tune Monitors with 5 drivers but they are $700 dollars but at the show they do free impressions and are $100 dollars less but that is still 3x the price of the DM6's .

I like rock and bass but must have my mid's. I think the best of all the IEM's I heard where the new Sony's flagship but at $2.%k they are way overpriced, the Tia forte same thing at $3K. I like the liked the Empire Legend X  the best but $2,300  still more then I would pay. I have paid $1,500 for my ZMF Auteur's.

ChiFi is something these America based IEM company's should be worried about.


----------



## april435

FunctionalDoc said:


> I have BGVBP- DM6 , DMG and Hi-Fi Boy OSv3, T2 , TRN V80's and by far the DM6  is my favorite for all genres of music.


Wow, thanks for the big write up. Could you compare the overall sound of the T2 against the DM6? Especially the treble. More, less? Harsher, smoother? How is it?
The T2 is my only reference point when it comes to modern IEMs.


----------



## phthora

superuser1 said:


> Just got a reply from Penon that the Toneking BL1 wont be participating in the 11.11 sale



Penon doesn't participate in those AE sales at all, do they? I don't remember them having any sales on stuff last time around either.


----------



## FunctionalDoc

april435 said:


> Wow, thanks for the big write up. Could you compare the overall sound of the T2 against the DM6? Especially the treble. More, less? Harsher, smoother? How is it?
> The T2 is my only reference point when it comes to modern IEMs.



The T2 is harsher to my my late 50's ears. I The treble is more accurate to my ears and I use foam ear tips.  The DM6 has a wider sound stage then any of the IEM's I have except my AudioFly AF180 that are $500.


----------



## chinmie

audio123 said:


> You can consider the BQEYZ KB100. It is more musical and fuller bodied than the T2.
> 
> Sounds like you should give Etymotic ER4SR a go.



how do you compare the P4 pro to the Etys? especially on SQ and resolution?


----------



## superuser1

phthora said:


> Penon doesn't participate in those AE sales at all, do they? I don't remember them having any sales on stuff last time around either.


True, i was hoping they do as this BL1 is gathering some interest.


----------



## Nabillion_786

FunctionalDoc said:


> I have BGVBP- DM6 , DMG and Hi-Fi Boy OSv3, T2 , TRN V80's and by far the DM6  is my favorite for all genres of music. I heard the Empire Ear complete line , Campfire Audio and 64 Audio at RMAF a few weeks ago  and the DM6 are as good as IEM's like the Empire Bravado's at $599 . l like my bass and DMG's are also good but for all my all rounder the DM6's are my reigning champion. I have a friend that love his custom fitted  Clear Tune Monitors with 5 drivers but they are $700 dollars but at the show they do free impressions and are $100 dollars less but that is still 3x the price of the DM6's .
> 
> I like rock and bass but must have my mid's. I think the best of all the IEM's I heard where the new Sony's flagship but at $2.%k they are way overpriced, the Tia forte same thing at $3K. I like the liked the Empire Legend X  the best but $2,300  still more then I would pay. I have paid $1,500 for my ZMF Auteur's.
> 
> ChiFi is something these America based IEM company's should be worried about.


What's your thoughts on the os v3? I love mine and rate it slightly more better then the secret gardens.


----------



## kevinscottcaja

Finally, the Toneking BL1 was shipped this morning (11:30AM HKT). Hopefully I'll received it tomorrow. In the mean time, I also bought another planar magnetic IEM, this one from Taobao. https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=573214872041

Right now they are currently in a warehouse in Guangdong. I ordered via a local Hong Kong agent called Superbuy https://www.superbuy.com This one would probably arrive on Thursday or Friday. Images below of the IEM as inspected by my local agent.


----------



## NeonHD (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm currently getting so many IEM recommendations on AliExpress' 11.11 sale page, and out of all of the IEMs on sale this one stood out the most to me:






It's the IRIVER ICP-AT500 whose drivers are apparently made by Final Audio Design.

Little is known about these exquisite-looking IEMs, but I think I'm actually going to pull the trigger on these, especially for the $30 pricetag.


----------



## FunctionalDoc (Oct 23, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> What's your thoughts on the os v3? I love mine and rate it slightly more better then the secret gardens.



 I have never heard the Secret Gardens and the OS v3 are good for EDM or some rap with teeth rattling low end but the mid's are reduced and less sound stage then DM6's.


----------



## april435 (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone, decided to go with the DT500 TenHZ P4 Pro as an upgrade from my RE-400. This is going to be a long wait. Hopefully, a certain Ali store gets them to me quickly.


----------



## Zerohour88

kevinscottcaja said:


> Finally, the Toneking BL1 was shipped this morning (11:30AM HKT). Hopefully I'll received it tomorrow. In the mean time, I also bought another planar magnetic IEM, this one from Taobao. https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=573214872041
> 
> Right now they are currently in a warehouse in Guangdong. I ordered via a local Hong Kong agent called Superbuy https://www.superbuy.com This one would probably arrive on Thursday or Friday. Images below of the IEM as inspected by my local agent.



wow, now I'm tempted to try that agent too. I'm quite wary of the warehouse inspecting my stuff (for fear of stuff getting stolen), seems they have their own agents doing the inspection instead of the warehouse?


----------



## kevinscottcaja

Zerohour88 said:


> wow, now I'm tempted to try that agent too. I'm quite wary of the warehouse inspecting my stuff (for fear of stuff getting stolen), seems they have their own agents doing the inspection instead of the warehouse?


They seem to be a reputable agent for Taobao stuff, considering my local Chinese friend recommended it to me so I trust him. Anyway, I still think the Toneking will be more better sounding. The planar IEM I got from Taobao is DIY so no idea if this will sound better or same as Toneking... I'll know it all and will make a impressions and review when I received it all.


----------



## randomnin

NeonHD said:


> I'm currently getting so many IEM recommendations on AliExpress' 11.11 sale page, and out of all of the IEMs on sale this one stood out the most to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the word you were looking for was uncomfortable, not exquisite. But, then again, KZ ED9 is no shining example in that department, and is still well-acclaimed. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 23, 2018)

FunctionalDoc said:


> I have never heard the Secret Gardens and the OS v3 are good for EDM or some rap with teeth rattling low end but the mid's are reduced and less sound stage then DM6's.


Honestly os v3 is such a great iem. Hbb changed his ranking of them to 2nd place now and I find the bass exceptional and its just ever soo slightly recessed in the mids and has mature treble. Highly recommended! Even crabdog has good praise for them.


----------



## aspire5550

Nabillion_786 said:


> Honestly os v3 is such a great iem. Hbb changed his ranking of them to 2nd place now and I find the bass exceptional and its just ever soo slightly recessed in the mids and has mature treble. Highly recommended! Even crabdog has good praise for them.


Yep , he ranked them 2nd only after the DM6 in his list. Surprised that Anew U1 made it to top 1 also. 

But for me, my budget is around 100 usd which is why I am only looking at TenHZ p4 pro, DMG and the IT01.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 23, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> Yep , he ranked them 2nd only after the DM6 in his list. Surprised that Anew U1 made it to top 1 also.
> 
> But for me, my budget is around 100 usd which is why I am only looking at TenHZ p4 pro, DMG and the IT01.


I've had the it01s and would say the os v3 is better at everything. The it01s mids are even more recessed but it generally has really good detail. Also the price difference between the os v3 and dmgs are very minimal so maybe you could consider them. Also if your after the tenhz p4 then you could also consider the audbos p4 which sounds better to demo-to's ears at a much lower cost on Ali.


----------



## aspire5550

Nabillion_786 said:


> I've had the it01s and would say the os v3 is better at everything. The it01s mids are even more recessed but it generally has really good detail. Also the price difference between the os v3 and dmgs are very minimal so maybe you could consider them. Also if your after the tenhz p4 then you could also consider the audbos p4 which sounds better to demo-to's ears at a much lower cost on Ali.



os v3 is around 150 usd while the p4 pro, dmg and it01, i manage to find at 100 usd exactly after conversion.


----------



## Nabillion_786

aspire5550 said:


> os v3 is around 150 usd while the p4 pro, dmg and it01, i manage to find at 100 usd exactly after conversion.


Yeah your right, just checked and it's a shame that they don't have them on sale.


----------



## SciOC

kevinscottcaja said:


> They seem to be a reputable agent for Taobao stuff, considering my local Chinese friend recommended it to me so I trust him. Anyway, I still think the Toneking will be more better sounding. The planar IEM I got from Taobao is DIY so no idea if this will sound better or same as Toneking... I'll know it all and will make a impressions and review when I received it all.


It certainly looks like that same 14mm planar driver is being used in that DIY, the **** mt100 and the toneking BL1.  Can't wait to hear what you think of the toneking. The DIY enclosure looks a lot like the mt100 on the ear facing side but totally different on the back.

I'm still torn between the **** and toneking...


----------



## demo-to (Oct 23, 2018)

MT100 Update

Switched from my InAirs foam tips to Comply T200 in size L, so one size larger (I need regularly M and tried these earlier but was not satisfied) but with the supersoft Complys it's not an issue.
That was the key to tame completely away any upcoming harshness. Still mids and details are very present. But with the InAirs the MT100 sounds slightly airier and crisper.
Maybe I gonna switch between the InAirs and Complys with the gengres I listen to.

Seems there is indeed a burn in effect with the 14mm membrane. Bass became very satisfying in the meantime whereas I found it slightly too recessed ootb (compared with InAirs ootb and now). Resulting in lusher and musical presentation with more body now.

Again the bass. This can reach quite deep with just the right quantity when the song asks for it. (E.g. Seven nation army by The White Stripes to what I am listen to atm)

Curious what brings more runtime with these nice units. Hopefully not more bass quantity.

At the moment I am very pleased with my purchase AND this is said by considering the price which is not a cheap one.

Edit: Enjoying these and forgetting the time. Damn, the buzzer rings in less than 6 hours. Don't want stop listening.


----------



## HungryPanda

They only get better and better with burn in


----------



## kevinscottcaja

SciOC said:


> It certainly looks like that same 14mm planar driver is being used in that DIY, the **** mt100 and the toneking BL1.  Can't wait to hear what you think of the toneking. The DIY enclosure looks a lot like the mt100 on the ear facing side but totally different on the back.
> 
> I'm still torn between the **** and toneking...


The **** MT100 seems nice as well, but the BA they've used is rather weird (RAB-33066) - I've been making DIY single balanced armature IEMs for my self using the RAB series and I can say that the upper treble is recessed, Image of my DIY IEM here: https://imgur.com/a/qEebCtW

I was hoping that they've used the FK series instead as its designed for high frequency purposes. Although a crossover is indeed will help (mainly a capacitor in series with the tweeter BA for high pass filter), the design of the BA itself will be the limit.


----------



## SciOC

kevinscottcaja said:


> The **** MT100 seems nice as well, but the BA they've used is rather weird (RAB-33066) - I've been making DIY single balanced armature IEMs for my self using the RAB series and I can say that the upper treble is recessed, Image of my DIY IEM here: https://imgur.com/a/qEebCtW
> 
> I was hoping that they've used the FK series instead as its designed for high frequency purposes. Although a crossover is indeed will help (mainly a capacitor in series with the tweeter BA for high pass filter), the design of the BA itself will be the limit.


Hmmmm. Recessed upper treble might add a sense of air or spaciousness...  Could that possibly be intentional?  It does seem like a strange choice though.  I wonder what the crossover point is....

I know the isine series has issues between 4-8k, so I wonder if the hybrids idea here was trying to work around that issue.


----------



## kevinscottcaja (Oct 24, 2018)

And it has arrived. Thanks Penon Audio for the nice IEM. Packaging wise, not so pretty. Very Chi-fi looking... Burn in now in force. ootb impressions, sound signature is warm neutral but with extended sub-bass and upper treble. I can definitely hear the bass and sub-bass on this one. However it's not elevated. Treble is extended and very airy, and not harsh. They are definitely open back but the noise isolation is a bit okay. I'll try the isolation on the train later after work if its tolerable.

EDIT1: I don't seem to hear elevation around 2khz to 4khz when running frequency sweeps.
EDIT2: They require lots of power. Driving them on a phone if fine, driving them with an amp is better.


----------



## antdroid

kevinscottcaja said:


> And it has arrived. Thanks Penon Audio for the nice IEM. Packaging wise, not so pretty. Very Chi-fi looking... Burn in now in force. ootb impressions, sound signature is warm neutral but with extended sub-bass and upper treble. I can definitely hear the bass and sub-bass on this one. However it's not elevated. Treble is extended and very airy, and not harsh. They are definitely open back but the noise isolation is a bit okay. I'll try the isolation on the train later after work if its tolerable.
> 
> EDIT: I don't seem to hear elevation around 2khz to 4khz when running frequency sweeps.



Definitely looking forward to hearing your impressions on this one. I may pick one up to compare to the ME1 and iSine.


----------



## paulindss (Oct 24, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> os v3 is around 150 usd while the p4 pro, dmg and it01, i manage to find at 100 usd exactly after conversion.



*Edit: also for the ones waiting for my dmg vs tehnz p4 pro early impressions*

For a v-shape experience, both DMG or hifiboy are superior than it01. So, ibasso is out.

For around 100$, hifiboy is also out. But it's ok because HBB doesn't exactly say they are better than DMG'S. Actually he say that DMG'S have more information and detail in mids and highs. OSv3 has better Bass. So you are 110% good with DMG'S.

You have DMG'S and tenhz p4 pro/audbos p4 as options. Both very close to to 100$.

*Impressions*: I have DMG'S and tehnz. Tehnz are balanced, authoritative, energetic. Mid centric but with very good atack on bass. You won't miss it as it isn't rolled off. You can't eq sub bass tho. It is a driver limitation that made HBB take off the tehnz of the top 5, they made second place before that. When ABing dmg and p4 we can habe tue impression that p4 are more tiring because of the way that the voices and instruments go INTO your head. Everything is SO clear that sometimes it is weird. But they aren't really tiring actually. No peaks, fatigue free. But mid centric and heavy sound with a slightly warm focus.

Dmg's have better sub bass, recessed mids compared to p4. Less atack and energy in the low mids and slighly softer mid bass(dinamic driver...) making a more confortable experience. They stay in the middle of the road because the bass on DMG'S are actually soft, and the sub bass are only the needed and the emphasised mid bass are very controlled, no coloration in sound or leak to the mids. The DMG's are warm, but not bassy, the mids are thinner with emphasis in the high mids-treble transition compared to p4. That have very thick mids. The overall sound seem more rounded and easy to a V shaped used ear. The p4 feels heavier. Everything on DMG'S sounds somekind of thinner in comparison. But they aren't thin, do you get it ? The p4 can soud better sometimes, less musical other times, Don't know exactly. Transition from high mids to treble on p4 are perfect for me, as they aren't after any valley, no information is missed and treble is easy on the ear. Very energetic and natural, some people are finding the treble pronounced, not my case. On good recordings of course.

I think that the feeling or the aspect that makes me hesitate to say clealy that i found p4 as superior than DMG's is that they make clear that you are listening to a digital recording, like a hi fidelity sistem in your ear. The DMG's are more forgiving in that aspect and can sound easier to the listener. So it is toe to toe, the dynamics on DMG seems a little more natural FOR ME and UNTIL NOW in some way.

It is a matter of preference. You can't go wrong with both.


----------



## Theri0n

Just got my BQEYZ KC2. Sounds like someone carefully listened to those pointing to TRN V80 agression at trebles and reverse engineered them. Slightly more gentle, slightly smoother, slightly wider and slightly shallower soundstage. The rest is the same by the best meaning of the word "same". Overall verdict: BQEYZ KC2 is slight though pleasant improvement of the gorgeous TRN V80. Well done!

Can anyone point to something from 100-150$ range in this manner?


----------



## pashhtk27

I was planning to buy the BQEYZ KC2 which were on the 11.11 preorder sale for ~$27. Sadly, the seller (AK Audio) has removed the listing with a 'product error' disclaimer on it. Heartbreaking. :'(


----------



## Theri0n

pashhtk27 said:


> I was planning to buy the BQEYZ KC2 which were on the 11.11 preorder sale for ~$27. (



Just read the review at the phonograph to the very end and then try their trick.


----------



## Theri0n (Oct 24, 2018)

Some thoughts about WOW factor.

I was pretty skeptical towards IEMs and especially Chinese ones. Never even tried something better, than mass market things. TRN V80 was real WOW. I never expected 25-bucks IEMs to sound more or less as good as Beyerdynamic DT770 80ohm and with way lower volume (77 out of 150 comparing to 111 out of 150).

BQEYZ KC2 - Hmm, good, I love it. No WOW.

Question:

If I buy something for 100-150 - is there the same WOW after what I have? Clarity, details, volume, soundstage, drive.

BGVP DMG, Kinera Idun, Whizzer HE03 for instance


----------



## kevinscottcaja (Oct 24, 2018)

Toneking BL1 Planar Magnetic IEM

_NOTE: I never do unboxing/packaging reviews. I only care for the sound quality and build quality of the actual product. My preferred sound signature is neutral to neutral with bass boost._

After 7 hours of burn in via the stock cable on my Cozoy TAKT Pro connected to my MacBook Pro here are my early impressions. I will update after I completed the whole 20 hours burn in if there are changes but for now, I can feel that the sound signature has settled, and I can make my impressions.

*Sound signature*
The sound signature of the BL1 is warm neutral. It has a very slight V-shape presentation. There are no 3khz to 4khz bump and if there is one it will be slight. Soundstage is very wide, and coherent.

*Bass*
Bass goes deep and is very punchy. It does not rumble that much compared to dynamic drivers. I would compare the bass to balanced armature drivers. Think of the Knowles CI-22955 bass quality and speed found on some popular and expensive IEMs. The linearity of the bass is amazing. Starting from 20Hz to 200Hz its ruler flat. There are times the sub bass rumbles when the music calls for it, this is more noticeable on EDM song or music with lots of boosted sub bass.

*Mids*
The mids are clear and only slightly smooth, with a slight dip around 1.6khz to 1.9khz and a second dip around 4.3khz, due to this very slight dip, the sound signature of the IEM makes it very slightly V-shaped. But since our ears are sensitive to this region, some people, specially people who are used to listening to V-shaped sound signature for a very long time will find the mids boosted. Their overall loudness is the same level as the bass and they are not forward nor recessed, vocals both male and female sound natural and instrument separation is spot on. I can clearly make out the instruments on complex music.

*Treble*
At first, I never expected the treble to be extended but I was wrong. There is a modest peak around 6khz region, and a dip around 6.8khz to 7khz before leveling out until 8.5khz. After 8.5khz the frequency is gradually climbing until it reaches 10khz smooth bump where the whole treble sounds the loudest. After 10khz, the frequency gradually curves down and is very linear around 11khz to 17khz. It’s not as loud as the bass and mids but it loud enough that it gives a sense of airiness and natural sparkle to the music. Cymbals and synths sounds nice and natural without being harsh.

*Isolation*
These are open back IEMs so isolation to outside noise is minimal. There are three vents at the back of the planar magnetic driver. These vents help with the excursion of the diaphragm. Initially, the vents look like Knowles dampers but looking closely, the vents themselves are just holes with no form of filters or foams. Blocking the vents with a paper masking tape, definitely causes loss of sub-bass and bass, although the isolation to outside noise was improved significantly. Due to the placement of the vents, these IEMs are susceptible to wind noise. A slight breeze and you’ll definitely hear it and is quite annoying. But it’s not really noticeable when a music is playing loud enough.

*Mods*
_*Additional update here: *https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1274#post-14558359_

With the wind noise and poor isolation, I decided to do a temporary mod to the IEMs. Using the foam included in the box, I then cut six small pieces of around 3mm cubic in size and then I carefully stuff them in the nozzle vent using a pair of pointed tweezers to carefully place the foams. I did not place them fully and I left a small portion outside, so I can undo the mod if needed by pulling it using the same pointed tweezers.
(please do not use the foam found on Comply’s they are not porous enough to let air through and they will definitely lessen the sub-bass and bass response of the IEM)



*Sound signature after the mod*
Slightly L-shaped, there is a noticeable but slight increase in sub-bass and bass while maintaining the neutral frequency response. It’s not a significant increase, it’s more of a 2db to 3db increase. The soundstage has become wider due to increase in bass. Noise isolation was also improved, and wind noise have minimized significantly. They are still open back as the only difference was the placement of foam filters in the vents, which slows the movement of the diaphragm by slightly lengthening the decay of the bass region by a small amount.

*Conclusion*
A nice sounding planar IEM for its price point. If you want a warm neutral sound signature, I highly recommend this IEM. It’s a steal which rivals multi balanced armature IEMS and possibly other planar magnetic IEMs.


----------



## aspire5550

Theri0n said:


> Some thoughts about WOW factor.
> 
> I was pretty skeptical towards IEMs and especially Chinese ones. Never even tried something better, than mass market things. TRN V80 was real WOW. I never expected 25-bucks IEMs to sound more or less as good as Beyerdynamic DT770 80ohm and with way lower volume (77 out of 150 comparing to 111 out of 150).
> 
> ...


 I'm going for 100 range. it will be DMG or tenhz P4. If you are going for 100-150, may I suggest the DM6? it has received very good reviews.

As for the wow factor, you can think of Chifi as something that is cheap. Means for a 100 dollar earphone, maybe 80 dollar is for the earphone and 20 is for the cable. While if you buy a 100 dollar mainstream earphone , 50 dollar is into the earphone and cable while another 50 is into the marketing. Also, since it is cheap, you either get something that punches way above its price, or you get something that is worse. 

Another thing you might want to consider is the after sales service and the QC might not be as good as mainstream products.


----------



## Theri0n

aspire5550 said:


> may I suggest the DM6?



6 BA and no DD means risk to end up without proper bass.

DMG and P4 are on the radar, but my eyes on coming Whizzer HE03.



aspire5550 said:


> you might want to consider is the after sales service



Not really. Sound and sound. So I wonder if I have that WOW trying TRN V80 after Xiaomi Hybrid Dual and Samsung by AKG, when I try 100-150 IEM.


----------



## aspire5550

Theri0n said:


> 6 BA and no DD means risk to end up without proper bass.
> 
> DMG and P4 are on the radar, but my eyes on coming Whizzer HE03.
> 
> ...



HBB give them a very high praise. He rate them even higher than DMG, p4 , OS v3 .


----------



## audio123 (Oct 24, 2018)

pashhtk27 said:


> I was planning to buy the BQEYZ KC2 which were on the 11.11 preorder sale for ~$27. Sadly, the seller (AK Audio) has removed the listing with a 'product error' disclaimer on it. Heartbreaking. :'(


You might be better off with the BQEYZ KB100 instead. 

*KB100 vs KC2*
Bass on KB100 is articulated with slightly more strength and the mid-bass delivers a fuller slam. KB100 midrange has extra body than the KC2 and vocals are more intimate. Treble on KB100 is smoother.


----------



## pashhtk27

audio123 said:


> You might be better off with the KB100 instead.
> 
> *KB100 vs KC2*
> Bass on KB100 is articulated with slightly more strength and the mid-bass delivers a fuller slam. KB100 midrange has extra body than the KC2 and vocals are more intimate. Treble on KB100 is smoother.



Indeed, I will probably go with the KB100 on 11.11. Thanks a lot to your review and comparison with my favorite T2!!


----------



## Theri0n

aspire5550 said:


> HBB give them a very high praise.



With all respect he doesn't seem one listening classical music. Classical music requires bass. The more the better. Even that one slightly pushing mids.


----------



## mbwilson111

audio123 said:


> You might be better off with the BQEYZ KB100 instead.
> 
> *KB100 vs KC2*
> Bass on KB100 is articulated with slightly more strength and the mid-bass delivers a fuller slam. KB100 midrange has extra body than the KC2 and vocals are more intimate. Treble on KB100 is smoother.



This one is definitely on my wish list.  Waiting to see what happens with price.


----------



## aspire5550

Theri0n said:


> With all respect he doesn't seem one listening classical music. Classical music requires bass. The more the better. Even that one slightly pushing mids.


Oh well whatever floats your boat then, it is you who is going to buy them, not me 

cheers mate. Oh, HBB said he was a basshead last time, if the bass is not enough, he would've said something.


----------



## kukkurovaca

kevinscottcaja said:


> Toneking BL1 Planar Magnetic IEM
> 
> *Conclusion*
> A nice sounding planar IEM for its price point. If you want a warm neutral sound signature, I highly recommend this IEM. It’s a steal which rivals multi balanced armature IEMS and possibly other planar magnetic IEMs.



Nice impressions! Sounds like it may be a good alternative to the Audeze iSine or Unique Melody ME1. Too bad about the isolation, let us know if you decide to keep the foam mod long-term and how it works out.


----------



## randomnin

aspire5550 said:


> HBB give them a very high praise. He rate them even higher than DMG, p4 , OS v3 .



What do people listen to with these? I looked at DM6 graph on AliExpress and it looked really similar to Tenhz P4 Pro graph -




Now, if I'd listen to metal or rock with a quick tempo on IEMs with such a raw frequency response, I'd have problems following the melody of the bass (I'd equalize ~+10dB 20-200Hz, maybe descending) and high-sounding electric guitar (~+10dB 2-4kHz ascending). With no equalizer available I'd choose a 15$ KZ over anything with this signature. Or is it not about the music, but about my ears being deafened at those frequency ranges?


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 24, 2018)

Just noticed this thread. I have the BQEYZ KB100 earphones. I made some comments on a KB100 impressions thread. I've only compared them with the Fiio EX1 and Sony MDR EX 650. Being simplistic I would say it's hard to fault the KB100. Midrange in particularly is well presented, bass goes deep and punchy. Highs are very good, not harsh at all, but not really presenting spatially in front of the midrange and bass. They are really very good. I also compared them with the Audiophile Elite/Ferro without writing about it. The KB100 come out in front, to me. The Audiophile Ferro is good though. Of course all of this is subjective. I'm a bit of an oldie so the extremes of my hearing may be a little lost. Having big ear canals mean I have to use big earbud tips, but that increases bass for me. Some of you may hear the bass better. At about £34 something I think these are excellent price to performance. The only thing I don't like is the tangle-ability of the cable. Not a deal breaker for me though.


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 24, 2018)

dharmasteve said:


> Just noticed this thread. I have the BQEYZ KB100 earphones. I made some comments on a KB100 impressions thread. I've only compared them with the Fiio EX1 and Sony MDR EX 650. Being simplistic I would say it's hard to fault the KB100. Midrange in particularly is well presented, bass goes deep and punchy. Highs are very good, not harsh at all, but not really presenting spatially in front of the midrange and bass. They are really very good. I also compared them with the Audiophile Elite/Ferro without writing about it. The KB100 come out in front, to me. The Audiophile Ferro is good though. Of course all of this is subjective. I'm a bit of an oldie so the extremes of my hearing may be a little lost. Having big ear canals mean I have to use big earbud tips, but that increases bass for me. Some of you may hear the bass better. At about £34 something I think these are excellent price to performance. The only thing I don't like is the tangle-ability of the cable. Not a deal breaker for me though.


I was wondering whether the BQEYZ KB100 is sonically (as much as it is physically) identical with the XXXXX, which is sonically identical (FR curves match) with the physically different YYYYY. This would mean three identical sounding earphones in the $50 category.

No, I am not crazy but the XXXXX and YYYYY models must not be mentioned here.



Spoiler: FR Graphs


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I was wondering whether the BQEYZ KB100 is sonically (as much as it is physically) identical with the XXXXX, which is sonically identical (FR curves match) with the physically different YYYYY. This would mean three identical sounding earphones in the $50 category.
> 
> No, I am not crazy but the XXXXX and YYYYY models must not be mentioned here.
> 
> ...



It has been reported that they make the same basics model, but tweak the faceplates/colors for certain vendors.

It’s not all that uncommon in today’s world, and is done with a variety of products, from canned goods and groceries to laptops and cars.


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 24, 2018)

Slater said:


> It has been reported that they make the same basics model, but tweak the faceplates/colors for certain vendors.
> 
> It’s not all that uncommon in today’s world, and is done with a variety of products, from canned goods and groceries to laptops and cars.


Sure, but I got the same thing twice (the second was a review sample).


----------



## pashhtk27

KB100 are supposed to have slightly elevated mids and forward (female) vocals. The earphones which I believe you are mentioning seem to have recessed mids....if I am correct. So I think they are different. (Not that I can say much since I don't own any)


----------



## HungryPanda

The BQYEZ BQ3 are very good that is all I have heard


----------



## hakuzen

randomnin said:


> What do people listen to with these? I looked at DM6 graph on AliExpress and it looked really similar to Tenhz P4 Pro graph -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


received audbos p4 (same BA config than tenhz p4 pro, maybe different tuning) and bass is great for metal and rock. enough quantity (except if you are a basshead), fast attack (punchy), long decay (rumble). you can easy follow bass melody. sub-bass is not extended, though. about upper-mids, yes, they are not loud, but guess it won't need +10dB either.
i don't know if it's about music, but you get quite better resolution, details, separation, imaging, etc. with these than with a $15 kz.


----------



## Slater (Oct 24, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Sure, but I got the same thing twice (the second was a review sample).



Don’t get me wrong, I dislike the fact that these companies aren’t more transparent about which ones are clones of which.

Not knowing that is how I ended up with multiple versions of basically the same IEM (the BGVP DN1 and it’s clones).


----------



## kevinscottcaja (Oct 24, 2018)

kukkurovaca said:


> Nice impressions! Sounds like it may be a good alternative to the Audeze iSine or Unique Melody ME1. Too bad about the isolation, let us know if you decide to keep the foam mod long-term and how it works out.


Thanks! So the 20 hour burn in is done. The bass is now much more natural but still linear. However, one of the disappointing result is the 10khz peak is now more aggressive than before and sometimes overpowering the mids. It reminds me of the treble of the Campfire Audio Vega, and from memory, they sound almost similar if not, a little bit more than the Vega’s treble. Some people may like this treble but for me, it’s just too aggressive and fatiguing.

Looking inside the sound tube of the BL1, you’ll see that there are no damping material of some sorts. It basically just a metal grill in front to protect the driver from earwax buildup. No idea if all planar magnetic IEM has some sort of sound dampers in front of their sound tube but I decided to do another mod to tame the 10khz treble of the BL1.

This time, I used a foam that can be bought mostly on stationary shops (Polyurethane Foam). The thickness I chose is 5mm. This foam has a similar texture to foams used on microphones: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81XLR9gUr1L._SL1500_.jpg
We have tons of this in the office as we use them for packaging stuff.

Using a steel tube of the same diameter of the tube of the BL1, I proceed on cutting two cylindrical shaped foams. If you can’t find one, you can try cutting it with scissors although it’s a bit difficult.

I then inserted the foams inside the tube of each eartips. And behold, the 10khz peak has smooth out. It’s still sparkly, but now the mids a much more lush and natural.

I’m thinking of removing the metal grill of the IEM and replacing it with just the foam inside the tube. Still, I need to do more tests to make sure I’m going to the right direction. It is a pain to tip roll as I need to remove the foam and insert it again in the new eartip.

UPDATE: I decided to remove the grill and place the foam inside the tube. I then returned the grill back, same result, tamed 10khz treble. I used a x-acto knife to carefully lift the grill without damaging it.
Images below:
Before (grill removed, foam placed inside the sound tube):
 

After (foam now inside the grill):
 

Below are images of the foam mod:


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Oct 24, 2018)

paulindss said:


> *Edit: also for the ones waiting for my dmg vs tehnz p4 pro early impressions*
> 
> For a v-shape experience, both DMG or hifiboy are superior than it01. So, ibasso is out.
> 
> ...


Don't write the os v3 off haha, in hbb's recent video he rates them second best now all of a sudden! They seem to have grown on him now by leap frogging the dmg's. These are absolutely fantastic all around iems and I feel some people don't want these thinking that they have a big v which is not true at all. I honestly find the male vocals good with the ever slightest bit of recession and female vocals tend to take more a penalty due to its tuning but still sound rather good. They have tremendous bass performance and very masterfully done treble that sounds well controlled with smoothness and detail. The soundstage has this great feeling of putting everything in front of you and is quite spacious. My only problem with these were that I find them having average body compared to the other iems I have tried which sound more lush and natural to me.

My last iem purchase which is on the way shall be the ns-5 dream bridge which has very high praise going for them and is priced similar to the dm6.


----------



## Eddie C

I dont remember what i saw in this thread regarding the store "Audio&Video Professional Store" on aliexpress, but I noticed my BGVP DM6 was being sent to Spain while I am in Canada What. Guess I am getting a refund and looking elsewhere. A real shame I wasted 2 weeks waiting for the order.


----------



## Ivan TT

Eddie C said:


> I dont remember what i saw in this thread regarding the store "Audio&Video Professional Store" on aliexpress, but I noticed my BGVP DM6 was being sent to Spain while I am in Canada What. Guess I am getting a refund and looking elsewhere. A real shame I wasted 2 weeks waiting for the order.


Same thing, they provided a tracking number but the destination was another country.
Be mindful that they are likely to suggest refund via PayPal, and some people here were burned, so insist on refund via AliExpress procedure.
Please let me know how communication re:refund goes, here or via PM.
PS: if you did not message them expect to hear a story about the package being “lost” and shipping in 10-14 days as new batch becomes available.


----------



## sodesuka

Just got Binary Acoustics EP1. Similar house sound with the unicorn with slightly higher resolution up above and more forward upper mid, which is good for female vocals mostly but also makes it actually less balanced than unicorn, bass amount may actually be a bit less but with better definition. Still impressively full range sounding and more pleasant to hear than pretty much everything else I've tried this year for my taste, I'm a fan of this brand now.


----------



## Eddie C

Ivan TT said:


> Same thing, they provided a tracking number but the destination was another country.
> Be mindful that they are likely to suggest refund via PayPal, and some people here were burned, so insist on refund via AliExpress procedure.
> Please let me know how communication re:refund goes, here or via PM.
> PS: if you did not message them expect to hear a story about the package being “lost” and shipping in 10-14 days as new batch becomes available.



Right, I'll quote my interaction with the seller so far: 

Me: 
"Hello, according to the tracking number my order is being shipped to Spain, while I am in Canada.

https://t.17track.net/en#nums=CP383105764CN "

Seller: 
"
Dear friend,

Sorry that your parcel maybe has been lost on the way. and we just got the information that it is not available now, so would you mind waiting  about 10-14 days for the resend one?once we get the new batch, we will send out as soon as we can . or we will give you a refund.

Regards."

I am NOT waiting 10-14 days then the whole shipping process esp the chances they screw me over again are extremely high. Avoid this seller


----------



## Slater (Oct 25, 2018)

Eddie C said:


> Right, I'll quote my interaction with the seller so far:
> 
> Me:
> "Hello, according to the tracking number my order is being shipped to Spain, while I am in Canada.
> ...



My guess?

They told you that your package got sent to Spain instead of Canada (by giving you the Spanish package's tracking number). And they told the customer from Spain that their package got sent to Canada instead of Spain (by giving them the Canadian package's tracking number).

Then they gave both of you the story about the packages being "lost", which seems believable because the tracking numbers show this as "evidence".

Then will offer a PayPal refund in 2 weeks. Meanwhile, they are doing gosh-knows-what with everyone's money...

Why this seller keeps giving this story about packages being lost/damaged and to wait 2 more weeks is beyond me. But it's shady as heck, and I would avoid that seller like the plague (regardless of what kind of deals or discounts they offer during Aliexpress sales).


----------



## SciOC (Oct 25, 2018)

Slater said:


> My guess?
> 
> They told you that your package got sent to Spain instead of Canada (by giving you the Spanish package's tracking number). And they told the customer from Spain that their package got sent to Canada instead of Spain (by giving them the Canadian package's tracking number).
> 
> ...


Uh oh, I just pre-ordered from them for the 11.11 deals.  They're selling the bgvp dm6 for 153 before coupons....

Probably should just cancel this one.  Funny how 97% Positive feedback on Ali actually means they're really bad.

Also, @kevinscottcaja , jeez, give them 100-150 hours before doing any more mods.  Every planar I've had has required a lot of burn in before settling down.

I'm guessing you're not known as a particularly patient person...


----------



## Ziggomatic

SciOC said:


> Uh oh, I just pre-ordered from them for the 11.11 deals.  They're selling the bgvp dm6 for 153 before coupons....
> 
> Probably should just cancel this one.  Funny how 97% Positive feedback on Ali actually means they're really bad.



I did the same. Woops. Anyone know how to cancel a preorder? It doesn't seem to be an option at this point... I've never done one of these preorders before...


----------



## Ivan TT

Eddie C said:


> Seller:
> "
> Dear friend,
> 
> ...


LOL
Copy of reply to me:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Sorry that your parcel maybe has been lost on the way. and we just got the information that it is not available now, so would you mind waiting  about 10-14 days for the resend one?once we get the new batch, we will send out as soon as we can . or we will give you a refund.
> 
> Regards.


Tracking was for USA address and I can see it's been delivered.
Has anyone from LITTLE ELM 75068 here ordered DM6 recently?


----------



## kevinscottcaja

SciOC said:


> Uh oh, I just pre-ordered from them for the 11.11 deals.  They're selling the bgvp dm6 for 153 before coupons....
> 
> Probably should just cancel this one.  Funny how 97% Positive feedback on Ali actually means they're really bad.
> 
> ...


I'm too impatient not to enjoy this planar IEMs. 100 hours is a punishment for me, 20 hours is fine to me...  I'll get the Veritas too to get a proper measurement of this IEM.  As for the one I have ordered from Taobao, I'll do a proper 150 hour burn-in on that.


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 25, 2018)

Ziggomatic said:


> I did the same. Woops. Anyone know how to cancel a preorder? It doesn't seem to be an option at this point... I've never done one of these preorders before...


when phase 2 arrives (november 10-12th), you are entitled to make the main payment. if you don't do it, aliexpress will return you the money (reserve) you paid in phase 1. so you can't  cancel it now, but you'll get back the small quantity you paid in the pre-order.

about audio & video store.
i've received a cable and audbos p4, both in perfect condition and on time.
and now, i got dm6 refund; paypal refund, at last, cancelled ali dispute, confirmed item reception, agreed paypal amount to cover paypal fees, and he honored his word. 182.50 USD transferred, -10.16 USD fee (commercial transaction), got 172.34 USD, which is what i paid for dm6, approximately. no problem for me, i'm ok and seller has been communicative.
so the main problem with this order was his distributor couldn't serve the product in time, and the seller wasn't able to ship any package. this is not so unusual nor grave in chinese business. let's hope they can receive the product before 11.11, to full fill the pre-orders.

it's true that is a tricky seller. i mean, he gets orders while having no stock without any advise, lies or use false excuses when can't ship the order, sometimes chooses weird shipping carriers, don't agree on disputes and demands for paypal refund (if you accept this path, remember that paypal will take 4.4% + ~$2 fees; seller will agree in accepting this).. there are many ali sellers which show this behavior or similar, like the banned ones. but they often offer the best (cheapest) deals. there are others, like niceHCK, which often offer very good offers and customer support overall is quite better and nearer to what we are used to.
you choose if you don't mind taking the risk of getting some headache and wasting time, when price difference is noticeable. if there is not much difference, better go for a very reputable shop.
at the end, you learn to deal with this way to make business (so far than our westeros costumes), and the result is satisfactory in most cases.

EDIT:
sellers can't make any business with your money, because they don't get paid till you confirm the reception of the goods.


----------



## Audiostart

Dropshipping is the explanation. Manufacturer had a problem, did not informed seller. Seller gets the money after the client has confirmed on Ali successful delivery. I have an item received 2 weeks ago but Ali did not made the payment to seller yet. Maybe ask the seller before the order if the item is available ?


----------



## audio123

HungryPanda said:


> The BQYEZ BQ3 are very good that is all I have heard


Have not heard the BQ3 yet. What is the main difference between BQ3 and KB1?


----------



## Zerohour88

sodesuka said:


> Just got Binary Acoustics EP1. Similar house sound with the unicorn with slightly higher resolution up above and more forward upper mid, which is good for female vocals mostly but also makes it actually less balanced than unicorn, bass amount may actually be a bit less but with better definition. Still impressively full range sounding and more pleasant to hear than pretty much everything else I've tried this year for my taste, I'm a fan of this brand now.



Binary Acoustics really should set up shop on Aliexpress, if they are using their own custom BA, seems like they really do know their stuff.

Sadly I scrapped my plan to get any IEMs at all for this 11.11 sale, slowly converting all my gear to earbuds. I might get the Unicorn if its on sale tho, just because.


----------



## sodesuka

Zerohour88 said:


> Binary Acoustics really should set up shop on Aliexpress, if they are using their own custom BA, seems like they really do know their stuff.
> 
> Sadly I scrapped my plan to get any IEMs at all for this 11.11 sale, slowly converting all my gear to earbuds. I might get the Unicorn if its on sale tho, just because.


Yeah, getting them is the hardest part, would love for a local distributor myself for warranty support. 

I've dabbled on earbuds, tried TY Hi-Z 650, VE Zen 2, and Liebesleid among others and decided that they were not for me.


----------



## Zerohour88

sodesuka said:


> Yeah, getting them is the hardest part, would love for a local distributor myself for warranty support.
> 
> I've dabbled on earbuds, tried TY Hi-Z 650, VE Zen 2, and Liebesleid among others and decided that they were not for me.



aww, the Liebesleid, now that's the dream. I've been using IEMs and headphones for a while, but the ease of using earbuds on the pc is just too good. Yeah, I can wear the SHP9500 for hours too, but an earbud with donut foams on just feels more comfy to me.

Problem with these chi-fi makers is really exposure. Products are hard to get (and subsequently warrantied) and they don't seem interested to send their models off to reviewers for that extra bit of exposure. I saw a YT vid serpentza did about how a typical chinese company would conduct regarding review units and it was quite weird to me (culture-wise, that is).


----------



## phrancini

hakuzen said:


> when phase 2 arrives (november 10-12th), you are entitled to make the main payment. if you don't do it, aliexpress will return you the money (reserve) you paid in phase 1. so you can't  cancel it now, but you'll get back the small quantity you paid in the pre-order.
> 
> about audio & video store.
> i've received a cable and audbos p4, both in perfect condition and on time.
> ...



This is sooo fishy. 
I hope that's not the case but.. 
The only thing I can think of is that once the AliExpress transaction closes and they get the money you paid for the dm6, they'll file a dispute through PayPal to get back the money you got as refund..


----------



## Nimweth

I have been spending quite a bit of time with the Artiste DC1 and investigated other dynamic/ceramic hybrids. The Radius TW41, IMR R1, Azio Heara and the DC1 all use a similar driver assembly (13mm dynamic + 12mm ceramic), although the diaphragm material may vary. Now there's another one, the Tunai Piano which uses the same hybrid design. It shares the same body as the Tunai Drum (13mm dynamic). There are some positive reviews online. Has anyone tried the Drum or Piano? I really like the sound of piezo HF drivers so when this is available I might go for it.


----------



## hakuzen

phrancini said:


> This is sooo fishy.
> I hope that's not the case but..
> The only thing I can think of is that once the AliExpress transaction closes and they get the money you paid for the dm6, they'll file a dispute through PayPal to get back the money you got as refund..


hope they don't.. anyway, they'd have to show a bill or something to claim back for the refund. they don't have any proof to start a claim.


----------



## Markolav (Oct 25, 2018)

I received Nicehck Bros today and wow, they sound excellent! Smooth, warm-ish and musical signature, pretty much what i were expecting from a quite disappointing Bosshifi B3´s. It was pain in the ass to get a good fit but after i found the right tips im very satisfied with these.


----------



## mbwilson111

audio123 said:


> Have not heard the BQ3 yet. What is the main difference between BQ3 and KB1?



If you look at his list and previous posts you will see that he only has BQ3 from that company.  He does not have the KB1. 

If I get a KB100 which I am hoping to do then he can compare those two as we live in the same house  I am waiting to find a good deal on it so it might be a few weeks.  I will not pay full price.


----------



## SciOC

phrancini said:


> This is sooo fishy.
> I hope that's not the case but..
> The only thing I can think of is that once the AliExpress transaction closes and they get the money you paid for the dm6, they'll file a dispute through PayPal to get back the money you got as refund..


Yeah, I just got this message from the seller....

*"Michaelchan CHAN*: Dear customers,
Thanks for purchasing in our store, we have received a lot of 11.11 pre-sale orders for BGVP DM6 earphones so far, We are going to make these earphones in advance since the production period will take a long time, so the orders can be shipped out asap during 11.11. Can you please confirm if you are going to make the final payment on 11.11? We will start the production after it is confirmed. If there's any problems, please leave us a message, we will reply asap.

Best regards"

I'm not sure what to even make it that.  Why do a preorder...  I was on the fence about these, is the toneking t88k clearly Superior?  If so, I might just order those instead.


----------



## Audiostart

Well don't hold them boys from production !


----------



## phrancini (Oct 25, 2018)

SciOC said:


> Yeah, I just got this message from the seller....
> 
> *"Michaelchan CHAN*: Dear customers,
> Thanks for purchasing in our store, we have received a lot of 11.11 pre-sale orders for BGVP DM6 earphones so far, We are going to make these earphones in advance since the production period will take a long time, so the orders can be shipped out asap during 11.11. Can you please confirm if you are going to make the final payment on 11.11? We will start the production after it is confirmed. If there's any problems, please leave us a message, we will reply asap.
> ...



I got the same message some hours ago. I indeed made a BGVP DM6 preorder, but now I think I won't complete the payment. I tried my luck but as the time passes I'm feeling more and more suspicious. I'll be ordering from Penon instead.




hakuzen said:


> hope they don't.. anyway, they'd have to show a bill or something to claim back for the refund. they don't have any proof to start a claim.



Getting a refund from PP is easier than you think. but anyway.. Why the hassle of refunding the money through paypal instead of just cancelling the Aliexpress order?


----------



## Slater

Markolav said:


> I received Nicehck Bros today and wow, they sound excellent! Smooth, warm-ish and musical signature, pretty much what i were expecting from a quite disappointing Bosshifi B3´s. It was pain in the ass to get a good fit but after i found the right tips im very satisfied with these.



Agreed. The fit on the Bros (and the other clones of it) are a PITA.


----------



## Eddie C

phrancini said:


> I got the same message some hours ago. I indeed made a BGVP DM6 preorder, but now I think I won't complete the payment. I tried my luck but as the time passes I'm feeling more and more suspicious. I'll be ordering from Penon instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The paypal refund is too fishy in my opinion and I see reports online where ppl accept the payment for "goods and services" and ali seller reports they did not receive the item/service the payment was supposed to deliver. Payments outside are out of aliexpress' hands so I have opened aliexpress dispute to request full refund.


----------



## Arkady Duntov

Slater said:


> Agreed. The fit on the Bros (and the other clones of it) are a PITA.



I hope you mean PITE because otherwise you're inserting them into the wrong "intake."


----------



## phrancini

Eddie C said:


> The paypal refund is too fishy in my opinion and I see reports online where ppl accept the payment for "goods and services" and ali seller reports they did not receive the item/service the payment was supposed to deliver. Payments outside are out of aliexpress' hands so I have opened aliexpress dispute to request full refund.


This is exactly the kind of scam I'm referring to .


----------



## SciOC

phrancini said:


> This is exactly the kind of scam I'm referring to .


So is this seller completely untrustworthy, or is this only an issue when their dropshipping when it doesn't come through?  Do they normally do ok?   I want the dm6, and don't care about the wait....  And would just refuse the PP refund idea....


----------



## phrancini

SciOC said:


> So is this seller completely untrustworthy, or is this only an issue when their dropshipping when it doesn't come through?  Do they normally do ok?   I want the dm6, and don't care about the wait....  And would just refuse the PP refund idea....


I genuinely don't know. It's my first time ordering from them.. I'm going to cancel the preorder and buy it from a reputable seller like penon.


----------



## phrancini

Does anybody know if penonaudio.com and the penon seller on AliExpress are the same one?


----------



## yearzero

phrancini said:


> Does anybody know if penonaudio.com and the penon seller on AliExpress are the same one?



I believe it is the same company yes


----------



## superuser1

phrancini said:


> Does anybody know if penonaudio.com and the penon seller on AliExpress are the same one?


Very much the same.


----------



## kevinscottcaja

And it arrived. The DIY Planar Magnetic IEM from Taobao - https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=573214872041

OOTB, the sound signature is very neutral, and it has that bump in the 3khz to 4khz region. Treble is linear and non fatiguing. Bass on the other hand is neutral, its not elevated and some people may find it disappointing. Its basically a single BA type and level of bass, very flat. They are also open back, there is a small hole near the MMCX connector. Mids are lush, warm in tone, and very clear. This will go for a 150 hour burn in. After that then I will do my impressions.


----------



## DallaPo

Slater said:


> I've been wondering about this one. No one has really mentioned it. Be sure to let us know what you think when it arrives!
> 
> I've also been wondering about the Tennmak Orca. I haven't seen a single word uttered about that on HeadFi.



The OM1 are not bad! Relaxed treble, preceding mids and lots of bass, but not always the cleanest. But i would say that would be work as monitor for drummer or bassists.


----------



## superuser1

This suddenly vanished from Ali


----------



## april435 (Oct 26, 2018)

Has anyone got anything on the TenHZ P4 Pro? I'm waiting for mine and I want to know more about them. HBB went from recommending them to silently removing them from his list with a vague explanation. TechManZ uploaded a fairly negative review and then took it down. No one seems to talk about them anymore. What happened? I'm really worried because 120$ is quite an investment for me. I know I shouldn't be just blindly pulling the trigger, but HBB's ( and some other people's here ) early impressions were quite positive.


----------



## aspire5550

april435 said:


> Has anyone got anything on the TenHZ P4 Pro? I'm waiting for mine and I want to know more about them. HBB went from recommending them to silently removing them from his list with a vague explanation. TechManZ uploaded a fairly negative review and then took it down. No one seems to talk about them anymore. What happened? I'm really worried because 120$ is quite an investment for me. I know I shouldn't be just blindly pulling the trigger, but HBB's ( and some other people's here ) early impressions were quite positive.



There's one impression of it comparing with DMG a few pages back. HBB's main reason of removing it from top 5 is because the bass does not react to eq due to driver limitation. 

Can't go wrong with TenHZ p4 pro as it is quite a good earphone. 

I was also thinking of getting the TenHZ p4 pro or the DMG but decided to get DMG instead as I am able to get them at a cheaper price.


----------



## april435

aspire5550 said:


> There's one impression of it comparing with DMG a few pages back.


Okay, yeah, I see it now. Someone even posted some measurements. The graph looks quite good, kinda flat right up to the upper mids.



			
				aspire5550 said:
			
		

> HBB's main reason of removing it from top 5 is because the bass does not react to eq due to driver limitation.


I don't EQ whatsoever ( the iPhone SE doesn't have that functionality, lol ). So if I don't EQ them, they're fine?

This is supposed to be my last IEM purchase for a while, I want it to be at least bearable.


----------



## eggnogg

Shanling ME100 is on ali



Spoiler: []


----------



## Theri0n

superuser1 said:


> This suddenly vanished from Ali



Official launch is set for this week. As far as I understand the first batch has been delivered to Russia for the launch event.


----------



## hakuzen

april435 said:


> Okay, yeah, I see it now. Someone even posted some measurements. The graph looks quite good, kinda flat right up to the upper mids.
> 
> 
> I don't EQ whatsoever ( the iPhone SE doesn't have that functionality, lol ). So if I don't EQ them, they're fine?
> ...


if audbos p4 (same drivers configuration than tenhz p4 pro, maybe slight different tuning) is very similar to p4 pro, which is very probable, you'll be able to listen to them fine, no eq needed. enough bass. guess some people tried to add some sub-bass through eq (and maybe some upper mids), but this is not necessary to enjoy the iems as they are.


----------



## april435

hakuzen said:


> if audbos p4 (same drivers configuration than tenhz p4 pro, maybe slight different tuning) is very similar to p4 pro, which is very probable, you'll be able to listen to them fine, no eq needed. enough bass. guess some people tried to add some sub-bass through eq (and maybe some upper mids), but this is not necessary to enjoy the iems as they are.



Understood, thank you. Now comes "fun" waiting part.


----------



## Dizzle77

Think i’ll not be completing my DM6 pre order too. This seller does come across as dodgy. Just contacted customer services and it appears pre orders can’t be cancelled. Only need to not make payment on 11.11 and order will automatically cancel and pre order refund within 3-20days. This correct?


----------



## april435

Dizzle77 said:


> Think i’ll not be completing my DM6 pre order too. This seller does come across as dodgy. Just contacted customer services and it appears pre orders can’t be cancelled. Only need to not make payment on 11.11 and order will automatically cancel and pre order refund within 3-20days. This correct?



Yes, this is correct. The actual "11.11" sale period is 10.11 to 12.11, so if you don't pay the rest of the price during that period your order will be closed on November 12th and your money refunded sometime after that.


----------



## Dizzle77

april435 said:


> Yes, this is correct. The actual "11.11" sale period is 10.11 to 12.11, so if you don't pay the rest of the price during that period your order will be closed on November 12th and your money refunded sometime after that.



Great. 
Think i might just order from penon seller instead


----------



## aspire5550 (Oct 26, 2018)

Audiostart said:


> Dropshipping is the explanation. Manufacturer had a problem, did not informed seller. Seller gets the money after the client has confirmed on Ali successful delivery. I have an item received 2 weeks ago but Ali did not made the payment to seller yet. Maybe ask the seller before the order if the item is available ?





phrancini said:


> This is sooo fishy.
> I hope that's not the case but..
> The only thing I can think of is that once the AliExpress transaction closes and they get the money you paid for the dm6, they'll file a dispute through PayPal to get back the money you got as refund..





SciOC said:


> Yeah, I just got this message from the seller....
> 
> *"Michaelchan CHAN*: Dear customers,
> Thanks for purchasing in our store, we have received a lot of 11.11 pre-sale orders for BGVP DM6 earphones so far, We are going to make these earphones in advance since the production period will take a long time, so the orders can be shipped out asap during 11.11. Can you please confirm if you are going to make the final payment on 11.11? We will start the production after it is confirmed. If there's any problems, please leave us a message, we will reply asap.
> ...





phrancini said:


> I got the same message some hours ago. I indeed made a BGVP DM6 preorder, but now I think I won't complete the payment. I tried my luck but as the time passes I'm feeling more and more suspicious. I'll be ordering from Penon instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Eddie C said:


> The paypal refund is too fishy in my opinion and I see reports online where ppl accept the payment for "goods and services" and ali seller reports they did not receive the item/service the payment was supposed to deliver. Payments outside are out of aliexpress' hands so I have opened aliexpress dispute to request full refund.




First of all, I am not affiliated with the aliexpress seller in any way.

1) This is just a pre- order, no sales has officially gone through, it is like you are just paying deposit to reserve your item. In another hobby, the mechanical keyboard community actually pays full amount during a group buy . and the person organizing the groupbuy then submit the order to the factory to manufacture the keyboards according to the order.
2) DM6 is actually a customizeable IEM. They will manufacture the IEM 1 by 1 based on your order. Other than the normal color options, the official BGVP seller offers custom color/glitter and even custom pictures for each individual DM6 order. Of course the more customization option, the pricier is the cost.
3) As per point 2, 11.11 is a super huge event and is not only limited to aliexpress. Taobao will also be bombarded by china customers as well as asia customers.
4) to give an idea, based on google, China alone have 1.3+ billion people while US have 300+million and Europe have 700+million. (Might be outdated but you get an idea)
5) Hence the seller send you a message to at least get a verbal confirmation that you are indeed interested for the item. They will submit the order ahead of time so that they can have the item ready on 11.11.
6) Logistics is another issue as there are record breaking orders being shipped every year in taobao alone.
7) The paypal refund is indeed out of the normal standard procedure. To be perfectly safe, you can go through aliexpress dispute. There is zero chance that you won't get the aliexpress refund if you dispute it there as it is a very reputable company.
8) The only reason I can think of why they prefer to go through paypal refund is because they get to keep the transaction count. Having 50 orders compared to 5 orders, I'm sure 99% of the people will buy from the shop that has more orders. There are many shops and vendors selling the same thing, competition is very intense in China, every small advantage over the competition matters to them.
9) Lastly, I blame everything on the cultural difference and lack of english proficiency from the aliexpress sellers. Ebay/amazon and taobao are 2 similar but very different platform as the culture is totally different.

In the end, buy at your own risk. i'm just here to shed some light into how aliexpress and taobao works for those of you who is outside of china/asia, as I have been buying from both sites for more than 5 years without any problem. Those items that is damaged or didn't get to ship, I do get the refund from aliexpress dispute or taobao dispute, never have I received the offer from the seller to do a paypal refund.


----------



## aspire5550

SciOC said:


> So is this seller completely untrustworthy, or is this only an issue when their dropshipping when it doesn't come through?  Do they normally do ok?   I want the dm6, and don't care about the wait....  And would just refuse the PP refund idea....





phrancini said:


> I genuinely don't know. It's my first time ordering from them.. I'm going to cancel the preorder and buy it from a reputable seller like penon.



This is exactly why penon manage to be a "reputable seller", because people buy from them and give reviews. 

Imagine there are 20 sellers selling the same thing in aliexpress, all of them are actually genuine seller with good ethics. But only 5 of them manage to sell the item. Because the other 15 didn't get to have any reviews / orders at all.


----------



## phrancini (Oct 26, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> This is exactly why penon manage to be a "reputable seller", because people buy from them and give reviews.
> 
> Imagine there are 20 sellers selling the same thing in aliexpress, all of them are actually genuine seller with good ethics. But only 5 of them manage to sell the item. Because the other 15 didn't get to have any reviews / orders at all.




There are a lot of things that don't add up. This is the second time that this seller puts the dm6 for sale at a very discounted price. Last time NOBODY received it. Many people reported fake tracking codes and a lot of lies.

I'm sure AliExpress would handle the situation with ease, but it takes time. I prefer (this is just my opinion) to pay a little extra and be safe.


----------



## aspire5550

phrancini said:


> There are son lot of things that don't add up. This is the second time that this seller puts the dm6 for sale at a very discounted price. Last time NOBODY received it. Many people reported fake tracking codes and a lot of lies.
> 
> I'm sure AliExpress would handle the situation with ease, but it takes time. I prefer (this is just my opinion) to pay a little extra and be safe.


Yep, make sure to be safe than sorry. I didn't know about any of the incidents that you mentioned. if those did actually happen, then better be safe than sorry. 

Anyway, 11.11 is when sales happen, no? XD
Would you question why that item is having a huge discount on black friday sales or cyber monday or boxing day?


----------



## aspire5550

latest update ,I just talked to BGVP‘s taobao official store :
153usd DM6 preorder in aliexpress is fake. 

Massdrop is their partner, but the delivery for the massdrop orders will be very slow.


----------



## phrancini

aspire5550 said:


> latest update ,I just talked to BGVP‘s taobao official store :
> 153usd DM6 preorder in aliexpress is fake.
> 
> Massdrop is their partner, but the delivery for the massdrop orders will be very slow.




I'm glad somebody finally put this scam to rest.
They won't be getting my final payment.

Thank you!

We now need a way to inform other people on the forum.


----------



## drag0nslayer

aspire5550 said:


> latest update ,I just talked to BGVP‘s taobao official store :
> 153usd DM6 preorder in aliexpress is fake.
> 
> Massdrop is their partner, but the delivery for the massdrop orders will be very slow.


So aliexpress seller gonna sent us fake DM6?


----------



## phrancini

drag0nslayer said:


> So aliexpress seller gonna sent us fake DM6?


It's not gonna send you anything, most likely.


----------



## drag0nslayer

phrancini said:


> It's not gonna send you anything, most likely.


what he is gonna do with our money then? Is there anybody here who actually received dm6 from him? and its gonna be my first case on aliexpress in 4 years like this.


----------



## SciOC

phrancini said:


> I'm glad somebody finally put this scam to rest.
> They won't be getting my final payment.
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


Yes.  Thanks much to @aspire5550 

I was still willing to roll the dice up to that point, but I'd not thought about getting a knock off, just the whole PayPal refund scheme.  It sounds like there will be a drop for them soon on MD, guess I'll just wait for that, or go with the drop for the DMG or do both.   Might get the tenhz p4 pro in the mean time since I can get them with Amazon prime shipping....


----------



## Eddie C

The good news is the seller agreed to go through with aliexpress for the refund, what I lost from dealing with this seller was my time and $2 CAD. This gives me a second time to decide whether I want the dm6 in agate red or clear


----------



## tripside

aspire5550 said:


> latest update ,I just talked to BGVP‘s taobao official store :
> 153usd DM6 preorder in aliexpress is fake.
> 
> Massdrop is their partner, but the delivery for the massdrop orders will be very slow.



What about Penon and DD Audio?


----------



## superuser1

@tripside I have dealt with Penon many many times and never a problem. DD Audio have no experience with. I doubt they'd push a fake.


----------



## drag0nslayer (Oct 26, 2018)

Eddie C said:


> The good news is the seller agreed to go through with aliexpress for the refund, what I lost from dealing with this seller was my time and $2 CAD. This gives me a second time to decide whether I want the dm6 in agate red or clear


which seller did this to you?


----------



## Eddie C

drag0nslayer said:


> which seller did this with you?



Audio&Video Professional Store, you can view the past 5 pages of this thread to be caught up.

Just telling everyone to exercise caution with this seller esp the "too good to be true" 11.11 DM6 pricing, but i want to put this issue to rest now so the thread can continue discussing chifi gear.


----------



## antdroid

Tenhz p4 pro is quite balanced and mid-forward. Slightly tame but very pleasant sounding. It's very comfortable. I agree with hbb though, does not do well with EQ. Slight bump (2-3dB) in bass region already starts to distort and bloat.

I posted the measurements on the discovery thread


----------



## hakuzen

antdroid said:


> Tenhz p4 pro is quite balanced and mid-forward. Slightly tame but very pleasant sounding. It's very comfortable. I agree with hbb though, does not do well with EQ. Slight bump (2-3dB) in bass region already starts to distort and bloat.
> 
> I posted the measurements on the discovery thread


always you plan to boost any region with eq, don't forget to precut (every frequency) same amount of dB than you are going to boost.

i've made the test with audbos p4 (same drivers than tenhz p4 pro), precut -6dB, sub-bass boost of +6dB, and you get more sub-bass while not distorted.
the idea is to tame all frequencies except the "boosted" region, which remains at same level than before.
try it please, and tell us if it keeps distorting.


----------



## antdroid

hakuzen said:


> always you plan to boost any region with eq, don't forget to precut (every frequency) same amount of dB than you are going to boost.
> 
> i've made the test with audbos p4 (same drivers than tenhz p4 pro), precut -6dB, sub-bass boost of +6dB, and you get more sub-bass while not distorted.
> the idea is to tame all frequencies except the "boosted" region, which remains at same level than before.
> try it please, and tell us if it keeps distorting.



Of course I know that. 

Ive only tried it on my PC with dx7 dac/amp or Cavalli liquid Spark and using APO for EQ. Will need to try on my pioneer dap later with EQ.

I don't think it needs EQ at all but just wanted to try it.


----------



## hakuzen

antdroid said:


> Of course I know that.
> 
> Ive only tried it on my PC with dx7 dac/amp or Cavalli liquid Spark and using APO for EQ. Will need to try on my pioneer dap later with EQ.
> 
> I don't think it needs EQ at all but just wanted to try it.


thanks, i also think it doesn't need any eq. but some people here are trying to lift sub-bass up, that's why i checked it


----------



## april435

How is the treble on the P4 Pro, guys? Any sibilance or weird peaks?


----------



## aspire5550

antdroid said:


> Tenhz p4 pro is quite balanced and mid-forward. Slightly tame but very pleasant sounding. It's very comfortable. I agree with hbb though, does not do well with EQ. Slight bump (2-3dB) in bass region already starts to distort and bloat.
> 
> I posted the measurements on the discovery thread


If not doing any eq, how is it compared to the DMG?


----------



## antdroid

aspire5550 said:


> If not doing any eq, how is it compared to the DMG?



Very limited comparison - but DMG is more v-shaped -- so more bass impact, more recessed mids, more treble extension and boost. Sounds wider.

P4 Pro is tamer in comparison. Sounds natural. I still attest to it distorting sooner than other IEMs. I'll check EQ tweaking again -- maybe it distorts a little bit more boosted than +3dB but I remember it distorting much more than other IEMs.


----------



## SciOC

antdroid said:


> Very limited comparison - but DMG is more v-shaped -- so more bass impact, more recessed mids, more treble extension and boost. Sounds wider.
> 
> P4 Pro is tamer in comparison. Sounds natural. I still attest to it distorting sooner than other IEMs. I'll check EQ tweaking again -- maybe it distorts a little bit more boosted than +3dB but I remember it distorting much more than other IEMs.


Thanks, that might kill it for me and I was considering it for the 118 price on Ali right now.

I'm a big fan of DSP/EQ so that'll be no good for me if I can't mess with it too much (although I usually have the gain lowered to-6 or so.).

Now I just have to wait for the dm6 at a good price...


----------



## randomnin

I got my Fiio F3 (11mm DD, above average non-removable cable with three button mic), which I ordered when the price suddenly and briefly dropped from 20€ to 15€. I think I'm going to shelve my TRN V80 for this. The sound, after equalizing to my preferences (though it was already pretty close, see crinacle's graph), is not that different, all frequencies present, excellent channel balance, maybe even slightly better textured bass on F3. I don't really hear the better separation one would expect from multi-driver hybrids. F3 wins on a better fit, isolation, being lighter and plastic (I dislike metal as an IEM material). Yeah, this fits the inkling I recently had that the best Chi-Fi in <50$ range are so close in SQ, that I'd do myself a favour by prioritizing comfort and isolation over miniscule SQ betterment. Next I guess I'll see if ZS4 can do even better than F3. And then it's time to buy only up a level or two in price categories. Too many good examples of where this addiction leads otherwise


----------



## tripside

aspire5550 said:


> latest update ,I just talked to BGVP‘s taobao official store :
> 153usd DM6 preorder in aliexpress is fake.
> 
> Massdrop is their partner, but the delivery for the massdrop orders will be very slow.





phrancini said:


> I'm glad somebody finally put this scam to rest.
> They won't be getting my final payment.
> 
> Thank you!
> ...



I've never strayed from my rule of not buying from any seller with less than 98% rating, save for this one occasion. I was willing to give the seller a second chance by pre-ordering the item. I should have stayed away after all headache he gave me the first time around. Can he still claim a refund on the amount he transferred to me via Paypal ? Someone mentioned of an ongoing scam by sellers on Aliexpress.



superuser1 said:


> @tripside I have dealt with Penon many many times and never a problem. DD Audio have no experience with. I doubt they'd push a fake.



Good to know. I'd rather spend 50USD more to get a genuine item and assured delivery.


----------



## antdroid

SciOC said:


> Thanks, that might kill it for me and I was considering it for the 118 price on Ali right now.
> 
> I'm a big fan of DSP/EQ so that'll be no good for me if I can't mess with it too much (although I usually have the gain lowered to-6 or so.).
> 
> Now I just have to wait for the dm6 at a good price...



I think both are good IEMs. I havent had an opportunity to listen to the DM6 yet.

FYI - Just posted THD measurements: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2580#post-14561526

I dont know why we have 2-3 threads covering the same topics on head-fi. lol


----------



## SciOC

antdroid said:


> I think both are good IEMs. I havent had an opportunity to listen to the DM6 yet.
> 
> FYI - Just posted THD measurements: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2580#post-14561526
> 
> I dont know why we have 2-3 threads covering the same topics on head-fi. lol


Yeah, I'm looking in that one too and there is a ton of overlap and sometimes parallel conversations going on there.  

I guess that thread isn't just limited to Chinese IEMs but that's the main topic there....

The p4 pro sounds like something I'll wait on. The dm6 is the current flavor of the moment so I'll try those out, getting them in the US still send to be a bit of a pain but penon is reliable...


----------



## tripside

antdroid said:


> I think both are good IEMs. I havent had an opportunity to listen to the DM6 yet.
> 
> FYI - Just posted THD measurements: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2580#post-14561526
> 
> I dont know why we have 2-3 threads covering the same topics on head-fi. lol



Discovery thread has a lot of chi-fi stuff now. and this is well a chi-fi thread. and then there is the under 100 chi fi thread.


----------



## SciOC

It's just so hard to keep up with chifi....I feel like the <$100 stuff is a legitimate thread because there are soooooo many out there it's impossible to keep track of.

And then add in the fact that we're hamstrung on not discussing certain brands/sellers (not to mention that they are often related to other brands in some manner), it's just so convoluted and confusing sometimes.


----------



## phrancini (Oct 26, 2018)

tripside said:


> I've never strayed from my rule of not buying from any seller with less than 98% rating, save for this one occasion. I was willing to give the seller a second chance by pre-ordering the item. I should have stayed away after all headache he gave me the first time around. Can he still claim a refund on the amount he transferred to me via Paypal ? Someone mentioned of an ongoing scam by sellers on Aliexpress.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. I'd rather spend 50USD more to get a genuine item and assured delivery.



I did mention that.

Actually they can if they used "goods and services" as paying method. They can't if they used family and friends.

Did you close the dispute through AliExpress?

But this doesn't mean they will


----------



## tripside

@phrancini  I agreed to the refund via paypal. All the bs that he fed everyone abut disputes causing damage to his store made me agree to his  plea of refund via paypal. Is there a way to confirm that the payment was made in lieu "good and services"?


----------



## phrancini

tripside said:


> @phrancini  I agreed to the refund via paypal. All the bs that he fed everyone abut disputes causing damage to his store made me agree to his  plea of refund via paypal. Is there a way to confirm that the payment was made in lieu "good and services"?



Yes. Sure. Go to your transaction history. If you see "money received" or "refund" you're good to go. If it says "payment received" they technically could claim the money back stating that they payed you for something and they never received it.


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 26, 2018)

phrancini said:


> Yes. Sure. Go to your transaction history. If you see "money received" or "refund" you're good to go. If it says "payment received" they technically could claim the money back stating that they payed you for something and they never received it.


guess they'd have to provide an invoice to claim for the not received item. and you could provide the conversation together with your order info. i don't think they'll claim for the payment back.

edit:
the 4.4% + fixed part cut by paypal means it has been a goods and services payment. i asked them to use family and friends transfer, but this isn't available for their merchant account, probably.


----------



## phrancini (Oct 26, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> guess they'd have to provide an invoice to claim for the not received item. and you could provide the conversation together with your order info. i don't think they'll claim for the payment back.
> 
> edit:
> the 4.4% + fixed part cut by paypal means it has been a goods and services payment. i asked them to use family and friends transfer, but this isn't available for their merchant account, probably.



I too don't think they will. But anyway.. This store is getting crossed off my list forever.

Back in topic. Since I'm gonna be ordering again.. Ruby red or clear? This is the question.. .


----------



## drag0nslayer

phrancini said:


> I too don't think they will. But anyway.. This store is getting crossed off my list forever.
> 
> Back in topic. Since I'm gonna be ordering again.. Ruby red or clear? This is the question.. .


Transparent one definitely


----------



## tripside

phrancini said:


> I too don't think they will. But anyway.. This store is getting crossed off my list forever.
> 
> Back in topic. Since I'm gonna be ordering again.. Ruby red or clear? This is the question.. .



Haha I was in the same dilema. Clear one it is for me. Other colours can be had on other IEMs. I am yet to see a quality clear case.


----------



## Ivan TT

aspire5550 said:


> latest update ,I just talked to BGVP‘s taobao official store :
> 153usd DM6 preorder in aliexpress is fake.
> 
> Massdrop is their partner, but the delivery for the massdrop orders will be very slow.


Hi!
Can you post a link to their official store please?


----------



## Carlsan

DM6 is also on Amazon, and Amazon does a good job of keeping out fakes and scams.
Sold by LSR-Direct, which could be BGVP‘s official supplier.


----------



## earplug

Carlsan said:


> DM6 is also on Amazon, and Amazon does a good job of keeping out fakes and scams.
> Sold by LSR-Direct, which could be BGVP‘s official supplier.




I've been thinking of going with them, but I was waiting for it to be fulfilled by Amazon like the DMG.

The question for me is, how is the post-purchase support, as far as warranty or possible returns? Shipping to the US seems to be around 2 to 3 weeks, judging by the Q&A on the item page.


----------



## Baam (Oct 26, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> latest update ,I just talked to BGVP‘s taobao official store :
> 153usd DM6 preorder in aliexpress is fake.
> 
> Massdrop is their partner, but the delivery for the massdrop orders will be very slow.


Glad someone put an end to this seller, pity I doubt everyone who ordered will actually check the forums 

I think I will be ordering from Penon as it seems to have good reputation and Massdrop would imply import taxes.

Edit: They are on Amazon UK for 170 pounds https://www.amazon.co.uk/BGVP-DM6-C...?ie=UTF8&qid=1540594737&sr=8-10&keywords=bgvp (third party seller)


----------



## Roll (Oct 27, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> when phase 2 arrives (november 10-12th), you are entitled to make the main payment. if you don't do it, aliexpress will return you the money (reserve) you paid in phase 1. so you can't  cancel it now, but you'll get back the small quantity you paid in the pre-order.
> 
> about audio & video store.
> i've received a cable and audbos p4, both in perfect condition and on time.
> ...



OOPs, I just saw that this was already mention..



Interesting, Thanks

I did place an order for the dm6..and just received an email from the supplier:

Michaelchan CHAN  18/10/26 21:04

Dear customers,
        We have received a note from the supplier that the production period will have to be extended longer. The DM6 earbuds take a lot of time to make since they are all handmade, and there are a lot of orders have been made during 11.11 pre-sale. The shipping date could be delayed to 10-15 days for some orders. I'm sorry for causing the incovenience, if there is any problems, please leave us a message, we will reply asap.

Best regards


----------



## thejoker13

I have a take on some things I've been reading alot about recently, on multiple threads. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm genuinely curious to know the truth.
Okay, me theory is maybe some of us are looking at most of these Ali stores in the wrong way. Maybe most of them are just a person sitting in their home and most of their product is actually just drop shipped to the customer. Maybe the stores that have reduced rates don't actually have a "brick and mortar" store and are more like agents on taobao. They charge their small markup and you just get the product shipped right from the factory whenever it's ready. Bigger stores like Penon etc, have actual stock of their items, but you pay full price for the convenience of the faster arrival of your purchase. I've noticed that most times I've bought from a smaller store that have less transactions, that mostly I've done it because they had the cheapest price of what I was looking to buy. I've always got what I ordered, but the shipping took longer or something else. Most people buy from the big stores with lots of transactions, so the small guy has to be more creative at how to get sales. Drop shipping with no actual stock, and the cheapest prices are a way to compete. It's hard to be a start up business in an Amazon world.


----------



## drag0nslayer

I have personally talked with bgvp factory and aliexpress seller is right on this one, the factory is saying that they already have so many orders and they are further taking orders for shipping after 20 days. There is one seller and its not from aliexpress whose order of 400 dm6 is currently in manufacturing.


----------



## aspire5550

drag0nslayer said:


> I have personally talked with bgvp factory and aliexpress seller is right on this one, the factory is saying that they already have so many orders and they are further taking orders for shipping after 20 days. There is one seller and its not from aliexpress whose order of 400 dm6 is currently in manufacturing.


Sorry I read this many times but i can't really understand what is the real meaning behind your sentence.

The seller who is not from aliexpress could be from massdrop?


----------



## tripside

aspire5550 said:


> Sorry I read this many times but i can't really understand what is the real meaning behind your sentence.
> 
> The seller who is not from aliexpress could be from massdrop?



Can you share a snapshot of your conversation with BGVP? I got in touch with the seller and this is what he had to say. Lets see what he has to say when confronted with evidence. 

“_Dear customer,

 we are authorized BGVP earphone seller, all the BGVP earphones are original. Can you provide us the evidence? we are take actions to against these slanders.”_


----------



## aspire5550

Hi guys,regarding the DM6 $153 pre-order, I have another update.  

1) The customer service who was talking to me yesterday is a junior and is new. So he probably don't know what he is talking about.
2) BGVP confirmed with the seller and the seller do indeed take their stock from BGVP. So it is actually legit seller.
3) HOWEVER, they sell it at that price without getting permission from BGVP, so BGVP will not be giving them any stock until much later. Probably need to wait until 50 days after 11.11 only will they receive the stock from BGVP. It could even be longer depending on how many orders BGVP receive.
4) They sell at that price and disrupted the market's price for DM6 and basically they don't earn anything.
5) Lastly, Hard for me to include the conversation as it was in mandarin. I communicated with the official taobao store in chinese.


----------



## aspire5550

tripside said:


> Can you share a snapshot of your conversation with BGVP? I got in touch with the seller and this is what he had to say. Lets see what he has to say when confronted with evidence.
> 
> “_Dear customer,
> 
> we are authorized BGVP earphone seller, all the BGVP earphones are original. Can you provide us the evidence? we are take actions to against these slanders.”_



Oh, I just got in touch with the taobao BGVP customer service and it was another person and he gave me the updates as I mentioned above.

熊猫杜飞:梅梅(2018-10-27 18:38:06):

对了，刚刚公司问了一下，速卖通那个DM6应该是真的

熊猫杜飞:梅梅(2018-10-27 18:41:16):

昨天和你聊天的那个客服是新来的，应该不知道
熊猫杜飞:梅梅(2018-10-27 18:41:28):

不过153会很晚发货，因为价格没有经过公司同意

熊猫杜飞:梅梅(2018-10-27 18:41:38):

可能需要50天左右

熊猫杜飞:梅梅(2018-10-27 18:44:09):

是真货，但是公司不会很快给他们供货，他们自己出售这个价没有任何利润，并且扰乱市场价格了
熊猫杜飞:梅梅(2018-10-27 18:44:16):

所以发货周期非常久


----------



## aspire5550

aspire5550 said:


> Oh, I just got in touch with the taobao BGVP customer service and it was another person and he gave me the updates as I mentioned above.
> 
> Panda Dufei: Mei Mei (2018-10-27 18:38:06):
> 
> ...



I am actually very impressed that using google translate basically translated the sentence accurately . You don't lose much information from the original chinese sentences. ( I can read,write and speak chinese)


----------



## tripside

aspire5550 said:


> I am actually very impressed that using google translate basically translated the sentence accurately . You don't lose much information from the original chinese sentences. ( I can read,write and speak chinese)



1. So the seller is an authorised retailer and is selling genuine products.

2. BGVP cant keep up with its order book

3. Seller has gone against BGVP’s pricing policy and essentially selling the IEMs at little or no profit.

4. BGVP will honor their orders but seem to be miffed by this particular seller.

5. It could take up to 50 days for the seller to receive his stock.


----------



## drag0nslayer

tripside said:


> 1. So the seller is an authorised retailer and is selling genuine products.
> 
> 2. BGVP cant keep up with its order book
> 
> ...



In short, i don't think the seller on aliexpress taking pre orders is any bad or fraud, its just some issues with BGVP as they didn't expect to dm6 this successful and seller on taobao is giving different justification with issues.


----------



## Baam

So basically they are screwing BGVP's market single-handedly for little benefit. Probably they are aiming to become a good seller in the public's eye (like Penon) and trying to do it through this product. 

I think I'll order from Amazon UK, I believe the third party seller is the same as in Amazon US, but I feel covered by Amazon if anything goes wrong. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## drag0nslayer

aspire5550 said:


> Sorry I read this many times but i can't really understand what is the real meaning behind your sentence.
> 
> The seller who is not from aliexpress could be from massdrop?


There could be many resellers of a particular brand from different countries. They didn't mention a name but the seller ordered those are not from aliexpress.


----------



## VinceHill24

Actually it looks to me that it's the seller who's dumb enough to price it that way. Considering there are also other sellers, everyone following a pricing limit set by BGVP and yet they decided to not follow so that they can beat others with competitive pricing, normally in such case the manufacturer either strips away the reselling rights or give stern warning. 

That is also why the smart ones like the store start with E & the store start with N do in a way to avoid such trouble. Normally asking to place the order then don't pay then they'll change the price. AFAIK all manufacturers have price control. Sometimes they do strict surveillance and monitoring but sometimes they don't. So the point is, there's actually no such thing as fake most likely. Why would the they fake some brand which isn't even having that huge market. Unless if it's those branded ones then probably we should be wary.


----------



## phrancini

aspire5550 said:


> Hi guys,regarding the DM6 $153 pre-order, I have another update.
> 
> 1) The customer service who was talking to me yesterday is a junior and is new. So he probably don't know what he is talking about.
> 2) BGVP confirmed with the seller and the seller do indeed take their stock from BGVP. So it is actually legit seller.
> ...


I guess I owe some apologies.


----------



## drag0nslayer

Baam said:


> So basically they are screwing BGVP's market single-handedly for little benefit. Probably they are aiming to become a good seller in the public's eye (like Penon) and trying to do it through this product.
> 
> I think I'll order from Amazon UK, I believe the third party seller is the same as in Amazon US, but I feel covered by Amazon if anything goes wrong. I'll let you know how it goes.





VinceHill24 said:


> Actually it looks to me that it's the seller who's dumb enough to price it that way. Considering there are also other sellers, everyone following a pricing limit set by BGVP and yet they decided to not follow so that they can beat others with competitive pricing, normally in such case the manufacturer either strips away the reselling rights or give stern warning.
> 
> That is also why the smart ones like the store start with E & the store start with N do in a way to avoid such trouble. Normally asking to place the order then don't pay then they'll change the price. AFAIK all manufacturers have price control. Sometimes they do strict surveillance and monitoring but sometimes they don't. So the point is, there's actually no such thing as fake most likely. Why would the they fake some brand which isn't even having that huge market. Unless if it's those branded ones then probably we should be wary.


Yes, that's what created this chaos among other sellers, and now we have to face delays with every seller.


----------



## SciOC

So, assuming the seller doesn't go through and cancel all the orders, you will get the real product, it'll just be way later than 11.11.  that's all I really need to know...  

If I want these, I don't want to wait that long or get one from a batch that was rushed through like this....  I'm glad it's simple enough on Ali to just not pay the amount for phase 2...  By the time I'd be getting these, they'll probably no longer be the flavor of the month.


----------



## Kevang

For anyone who owns the **** EN900, how's it's SQ? Thinking of grabbing one since NiceHCK is selling it at a heavily discounted pre-order price for 11.11.


----------



## Otto Motor

*GREENING OF CABLES?*
A year ago or so, many of us showed pictures of their green silver-plated copper cables. These ones held up for ca. 1.5 years without greening in the arid Calgary climate; they are still pearly white.


 I


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> *GREENING OF CABLES?*
> A year ago or so, many of us showed pictures of their green silver-plated copper cables. These ones held up for ca. 1.5 years without greening in the arid Calgary climate; they are still pearly white.
> 
> I



What ones are those?


----------



## Slater

thejoker13 said:


> I have a take on some things I've been reading alot about recently, on multiple threads. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm genuinely curious to know the truth.
> Okay, me theory is maybe some of us are looking at most of these Ali stores in the wrong way. Maybe most of them are just a person sitting in their home and most of their product is actually just drop shipped to the customer. Maybe the stores that have reduced rates don't actually have a "brick and mortar" store and are more like agents on taobao. They charge their small markup and you just get the product shipped right from the factory whenever it's ready. Bigger stores like Penon etc, have actual stock of their items, but you pay full price for the convenience of the faster arrival of your purchase. I've noticed that most times I've bought from a smaller store that have less transactions, that mostly I've done it because they had the cheapest price of what I was looking to buy. I've always got what I ordered, but the shipping took longer or something else. Most people buy from the big stores with lots of transactions, so the small guy has to be more creative at how to get sales. Drop shipping with no actual stock, and the cheapest prices are a way to compete. It's hard to be a start up business in an Amazon world.



Yes, that’s exactly what happens. Not that there’s anything wrong with that.

It’s actually a good model, because it ensures that customers get the latest version of stuff. When manufacturers revise their product, correct hardware or firmware flaws, etc, those “just in time” sellers are able to take advantage of that by getting the stock direct, and at the time it’s ordered. It also saves storage and overhead fees on storing inventory that may never sell (often result in lower prices). Amazon can afford to house loads of inventory; the mom and pop places can’t.

It’s not perfect though. There are pros and cons to each model.


----------



## schom

anyone who have experience with this earphone:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...9232131.html?spm=0.8937518.0.0.63ea2e0eQgTZgM
Is that a good deal?
and is there somebody who has experience with ak audio products?

what is the difference between a dynamic diaphragm earphone and a hybrid?
in the description the seller said that you can hear the voices better.

best regards


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 27, 2018)

!


----------



## schom

Otto Motor said:


> !


i have no intention to get in trouble with with any person here.
i like the site and i am glad to read other opinions before i buy any earphone.

i own the kz ba10 and the macaw gt600s.
i want to a hybrid earphone, a earphone with tuning filters and at least i want to know how a dynamic diaphragm earphone sound.
before i buy the last one, i hope that the rock zircon is similar to the the dynamic diaphragm so i can test a budget earphone before i spend 60€ to the AK earphone.
i hope to get a good answer.


----------



## schom

Otto Motor said:


> !


Was ist denn mit dir passiert?


----------



## peter123

schom said:


> i have no intention to get in trouble with with any person here.
> i like the site and i am glad to read other opinions before i buy any earphone.
> 
> i own the kz ba10 and the macaw gt600s.
> ...



That's a brand new item (just listed today) so I'd be very surprised if someone's got them yet. 

I've got great experience with that store but I believe we're not allowed to talk about it in here.....


----------



## schom

peter123 said:


> That's a brand new item (just listed today) so I'd be very surprised if someone's got them yet.
> 
> I've got great experience with that store but I believe we're not allowed to talk about it in here.....



Thank you very much for your answer.
Ok, i dont know that we are not allowed to talk about it here and i will not do it again.
Again my question: i have no experience with diagraphm earphones. what is the difference between them and a hybrid earphone. Often you read something like "nano carbone diaphraghm" earphone.
are they better in terms of to hear the voices clearer than other earphones?
for example the rock zircon has a diaphraghm driver too and i want to know if it is a low-entry budget earphone for the "diaphragm earphones."
Again sorry for my english iam german native speaker.


----------



## thejoker13

Slater said:


> Yes, that’s exactly what happens. Not that there’s anything wrong with that.
> 
> It’s actually a good model, because it ensures that customers get the latest version of stuff. When manufacturers revise their product, correct hardware or firmware flaws, etc, those “just in time” sellers are able to take advantage of that by getting the stock direct, and at the time it’s ordered. It also saves storage and overhead fees on storing inventory that may never sell (often result in lower prices). Amazon can afford to house loads of inventory; the mom and pop places can’t.
> 
> It’s not perfect though. There are pros and cons to each model.


I agree with you 100% Slater. I actually prefer that model, as i'd rather have the savings in the long run. I enjoy Amazon for those quick tip purchases etc, but I use Ali more often then not.


----------



## Slater (Oct 27, 2018)

schom said:


> what is the difference between a dynamic diaphragm earphone and a hybrid?
> in the description the seller said that you can hear the voices better.
> 
> best regards



Hmmm, dual diaphragm dynamic in a mmcx shell that looks identical to the TinAudio T2? Interesting, but I’d rather stick with the real deal.

As far as the dynamic vs hybrid, it’s just a different driver design.

A dynamic driver is a “traditional” driver, like used in speakers and headphones.

A hybrid combines 1 or more dynamic drivers in combination with 1 or more BA (balanced armature) drivers (which is a totally different driver design).

One isn’t better than the other - it’s just using different designs. Like how some cars use gasoline engines and others use Diesel engines. They both power the car, just in a different way.

Tuning is the most important thing with any audio gear. Don’t worry too much about the type of drivers, the number of drivers, etc. It’s the end result (sound and tuning) that is most important.


----------



## schom

Slater said:


> Hmmm, dual diaphragm dynamic in a mmcx shell that looks identical to the TinAudio T2? My guess is it’s ODM’d by TinAudio for the seller with a cosmetically-tweaked rear cover. Just like BQEYZ and Revonext has been doing.
> 
> Interesting, but I’d rather stick with the real deal (TinAudio T2 or T2 Pro). The T2 is proven and well-respected, and it can be bought on sale in the $20-$30 range. Why pay $50 for a different rear cover?
> 
> Of course, I’m just speculating, but I’m willing to bet I’m either right or not too far off from right.


Thank you very much for your answer


----------



## Kevang

mbwilson111 said:


> What ones are those?



Pretty sure top one is the default cable with the TIN Audio T2 and the bottom is the KZ Silver Plated cable (which can be found for pretty cheap on a crap ton of websites from Aliexpress and Gearbest to Amazon)



schom said:


> Thank you very much for your answer.
> Ok, i dont know that we are not allowed to talk about it here and i will not do it again.
> Again my question: i have no experience with diagraphm earphones. what is the difference between them and a hybrid earphone. Often you read something like "nano carbone diaphraghm" earphone.
> are they better in terms of to hear the voices clearer than other earphones?
> ...



One thing to look out for in the Chi-Fi realm in general is nonsensical buzzwords pertaining to hi-fi, usually a result of the Chinese/English language barrier (for instance, I've seen an earphone described as having "extreme poison" qualities. Not very reassuring). Very few people who speak English, let alone the pros on Head-Fi, can tell you what on earth "nano-carbone" is. The only thing you can do with new discoveries here is either take the plunge or wait out for some impressions.
Also, for future reference adhere to Slater's link on what companies/products are banned here. It can be found in his sig, but I'll leave the link here as well: 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


----------



## Slater (Oct 27, 2018)

Kevang said:


> One thing to look out for in the Chi-Fi realm in general is nonsensical buzzwords pertaining to hi-fi, usually a result of the Chinese/English language barrier (for instance, I've seen an earphone described as having "extreme poison" qualities. Not very reassuring). Very few people who speak English, let alone the pros on Head-Fi, can tell you what on earth "nano-carbone" is. The only thing you can do with new discoveries here is either take the plunge or wait out for some impressions.



I assume what they are referring to  is carbon nanotubes. It is a coating they apply to driver diaphragms to increase the stiffness of the diaphragm. It is comprised of a lattice of individual carbon tubes (on a microscopic level). Think of the tubes as a drink straw, except really small and made of carbon. The lattice is usually sprayed on.

Picture what plywood or rice paper looks like - it’s individual strands of carbon tubes randomly laid down in a thin layer. It’s a relative to graphene, but there are differences between the 2 materials.

Carbon Nanotubes are no better or worse than other diaphragm designs. JVC is probably the biggest user of carbon nanotube diaphragms - they have many headphones using them.

There’s loads of different diaphragm designs available, using a variety of materials. Some drivers even use multiple layers of different diaphragm materials, sandwiched together in multiple layers.


----------



## schom

Slater said:


> Hmmm, dual diaphragm dynamic in a mmcx shell that looks identical to the TinAudio T2? Interesting, but I’d rather stick with the real deal.
> 
> As far as the dynamic vs hybrid, it’s just a different driver design.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.
I suppose there are many people who are inexperienced like me. 
Thus your post is very helpful.


----------



## Kevang

Slater said:


> I assume what they are referring to  is carbon nanotubes. It is a coating they apply to driver diaphragms to increase the stiffness of the diaphragm. It is comprised of a lattice of individual carbon tubes (on a microscopic level). Think of the tubes as a drink straw, except really small and made of carbon. The lattice is usually sprayed on.
> 
> Picture what plywood or rice paper looks like - it’s individual strands of carbon tubes randomly laid down in a thin layer. It’s a relative to graphene, but there are differences between the 2 materials.
> 
> ...



Carbon nanotube coating is what I assumed as well, but one can never tell with Chi-fi buzzwords. Especially given past incidents of marketing IEMs as having beryllium drivers or Knowles-sourced balanced armatures when teardowns show otherwise.


----------



## Slater (Oct 27, 2018)

Kevang said:


> Carbon nanotube coating is what I assumed as well, but one can never tell with Chi-fi buzzwords. Especially given past incidents of marketing IEMs as having beryllium drivers or Knowles-sourced balanced armatures when teardowns show otherwise.



Agreed 100%.

That’s why a few posts above I mentioned it’s most important to concentrate on the tuning and sound (ie the end result) than what type, brand, or number of drivers are being used.

When racing cars at a race track, it matters little what brand you have, using what engine, how big the engine is, what parts you used, etc. All that matters is where the “rubber meets the road”. In other words, the end result - how fast the car is, in the real world on a real race track (not on paper). The saying goes “put up or shut up” haha


----------



## robervaul

LZ A6


----------



## shutterbox

robervaul said:


> LZ A6



Are these for sale or just prototypes?


----------



## randomnin

robervaul said:


> LZ A6


Looks somewhat like 64 Audio's M15/20 filters.


----------



## perfecious (Oct 29, 2018)

Carlsan said:


> DM6 is also on Amazon, and Amazon does a good job of keeping out fakes and scams.
> Sold by LSR-Direct, which could be BGVP‘s official supplier.



I would say, Amazon definitely has lots of fakes, especially when it comes to sd cards. And they are obvious. Based on that, I wouldn't trust them more than AliEx.

And about the DM6'es 11.11 preorder, I think I'm going for it (I've already paid the deposit). 150 is already too high for someone like me, so if I don't get them at this discounted price, I probably won't be able to get them at all at their full price. And if that means I have to wait longer, I can wait (for perfection). I only hope BGVP doesn't pull the plug on the seller, and thus killing the whole thing, or skimping on the QC under the demand, like it happened with the yersens.


----------



## Johnny Mac

JUST A HEADS UP.

PURCHASING OFF AMAZON (LSR/LINSOUL DIRECT) ENTITLES YOU TO WARRANTY CLAIMS AS PER BGVP'S REPRESENTATIVE.

The lowballers in AliExpress is however doubted about WARRANTY claims straight off from BGVP's Representative since they aren't adhering to BGVP's official SRP.

Hope that clears the BGVP price gaps. It's basically about warranty claims.


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> LZ A6


They really look interesting!...Any links?


----------



## Wiljen

This one is going to be a good one for 11.11

EzAudio D4

I've got one to review right now and it is impressive at its normal $12 price point.  With NiceHCK selling it for $7.99 on 11.11 it is one I wouldn't hesitate to grab 5 or 6 for stocking stuffers.

Reasonably well balanced (mild V).   Bass is well controlled without a lot of bleed, lower treble is a bit forward but not harsh or sharp at all and gives it some air without getting aggressive.

They come with a well made semi-hard case (rubber) with carabiner and three sets of tips.


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 29, 2018)

Here's a quick impression on the *ARISTE DC1* -vs- *Intime SORA*

I decided to post these two earphones, since they carry the added feature of a "piezo tweeter" with their units. Clearly, the better overall choice can be determined below...

RATING CHART Highest Rating Possible: 10

*PSR = PRO SOUND RATING*
SS = SOUND SIGNATURE
BQ = BUILD QUALITY
OP = OVERALL PACKAGE
OV = OVERALL VALUE

HYBRIDS DD + Piezo (Ceramic) Tweeter(s):

*ARTISTE DC1*
High Definition Drivers + Piezo (Ceramic) Tweeters
*PSR: 9.8*
SS: Incredibly balanced, with plenty of details throughout the whole range! Excellent resolution, soundstage, and imaging!
BQ: 9
OP: 8
OV: 10
COMMENTS: Other than noticeable microphonic cables (which a shirt-clip can easily fix), they have excellent stage presence and hi-resolution!





*Intime SORA* (Japan)
Dynamic Drivers + Piezo Tweeters
*PSR: 9.5*
SS: Slight U-shape sound signature with good resolution and clarity.
BQ: 10
OP: 7
OV: 10
COMMENTS: Needs spacers on the nozzles to stop the ear tips from sliding back and forth. Pure metal housing can be a -CON because of its weight distribution when placed in the ears.



The weight of the Intime SORA kills some of the fun factor in everyday use, currently the heaviest IEM's in my list.

Hope you liked the post.

To see more of my IEM ratings click the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/


-Clear


----------



## Baam

Johnny Mac said:


> JUST A HEADS UP.
> 
> PURCHASING OFF AMAZON (LSR/LINSOUL DIRECT) ENTITLES YOU TO WARRANTY CLAIMS AS PER BGVP'S REPRESENTATIVE.
> 
> ...


So, for dummies, it is better to buy it on Amazon (from warranty point of view) than on Ali, correct? The downside would be you are paying more money.


----------



## tripside

Johnny Mac said:


> JUST A HEADS UP.
> 
> PURCHASING OFF AMAZON (LSR/LINSOUL DIRECT) ENTITLES YOU TO WARRANTY CLAIMS AS PER BGVP'S REPRESENTATIVE.
> 
> ...



Where is the info coming from? I am not doubting you, just want to make sure your claims are backed by evidence.


----------



## HungryPanda

Wiljen said:


> This one is going to be a good one for 11.11
> 
> EzAudio D4
> 
> ...


Wouldn't touch it with my cold clamy hands


----------



## Wiljen

HungryPanda said:


> Wouldn't touch it with my cold clamy hands




why the dislike?


----------



## HungryPanda

Have too many basic iems, do not need anymore


----------



## Wiljen

Ok, so nothing against the model in particular, just its class in general.  I thought maybe I was missing some giant flaw.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> Ok, so nothing against the model in particular, just its class in general.  I thought maybe I was missing some giant flaw.



I think he is in love with his planar...

I should try the purple one shouldn't I?


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> I think he is in love with his planar...
> 
> I should try the purple one shouldn't I?



Yep, but you might want to get him the silver just so he doesn't take yours when he decides he needs one after all.   Good news you'd still be out less than $20 to buy 2 on the 11.11 deal.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> Yep, but you might want to get him the silver just so he doesn't take yours when he decides he needs one after all.   Good news you'd still be out less than $20 to buy 2 on the 11.11 deal.



No we very rarely get duplicates like that.  Would have to be *very* special.  We do have a few things that are the same like the Artiste DC1. It is a shame that there were not two color choices for that so ours would not be identical.

I too actually feel like I have too many simple barrel type ones by now.  I bet I have some that I will never return to.. not because they are bad... they would not be here if they were... just there is no time to lilsten to so much so some will be forgotten sadly.


----------



## HungryPanda

No intention to worry you just a quick knee jerk reaction


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> No intention to worry you just a quick knee jerk reaction



No NE700m clone for you!


----------



## SciOC

Baam said:


> So, for dummies, it is better to buy it on Amazon (from warranty point of view) than on Ali, correct? The downside would be you are paying more money.


FYI, not really, some of the colors on Amazon have a $10 off coupon...  So cost is about the same.

It's just if you do that fishy presale that you might save some real money.  If you ever get your pair....


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> No we very rarely get duplicates like that.  Would have to be *very* special.  We do have a few things that are the same like the Artiste DC1. It is a shame that there were not two color choices for that so ours would not be identical.
> 
> I too actually feel like I have too many simple barrel type ones by now.  I bet I have some that I will never return to.. not because they are bad... they would not be here if they were... just there is no time to lilsten to so much so some will be forgotten sadly.



Me too, the problem for me is, as a reviewer, I about have to stay current or I lose relevance, so I end up buying some I'll likely never use after the review period.  My way of solving this is to give them away like crazy.  A lot of my family, friends, co-workers, children's friends, etc... all now have what were at one point review samples.


----------



## darmanastartes

mbwilson111 said:


> No we very rarely get duplicates like that.  Would have to be *very* special.  We do have a few things that are the same like the Artiste DC1. It is a shame that there were not two color choices for that so ours would not be identical.
> 
> I too actually feel like I have too many simple barrel type ones by now.  I bet I have some that I will never return to.. not because they are bad... they would not be here if they were... just there is no time to lilsten to so much so some will be forgotten sadly.


I've decided it's better to wear the D4 cable-up because the housing is so short that they can't be inserted deeply enough to get a good seal wearing them cable-down.


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 29, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> This one is going to be a good one for 11.11
> 
> EzAudio D4
> 
> ...


Yep, I got one in the mail from NiceHCK and it is up to Canada Post to eventually deliver it from their Calgary depot to my home once their strike action is over. Jim NiceHCK said is has excellent treble. However, just like @HungryPanda, I have tons of "basic" iems.


----------



## phrancini

Baam said:


> So, for dummies, it is better to buy it on Amazon (from warranty point of view) than on Ali, correct? The downside would be you are paying more money.


At least here in Italy, if you buy from a 3rd party seller not fulfilled by Amazon, warranty wise you'll still have to deal with the seller but amz can intervene if there is a problem between the parties


----------



## nxnje

phrancini said:


> At least here in Italy, if you buy from a 3rd party seller not fulfilled by Amazon, warranty wise you'll still have to deal with the seller but amz can intervene if there is a problem between the parties


I can agree.
I bought some earphones from third party sellers and amazon helped me in a case in which the seller didn't wanna help.
Amazon is stepping in after the 30th day, but just if the seller doesn't help you.
This is anyway a double warranty which justifies the money surplus you pay when you buy on amazon.. that's a little trade-off imho.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> This one is going to be a good one for 11.11
> 
> EzAudio D4
> 
> ...



Purple alert! Someone tell @mbwilson111


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Purple alert! Someone tell @mbwilson111



hey... my new glasses that I am getting in a few days  have a purple titanium frame.... those might match. 

thinner sides than my current ones... hope it will help with headphones.



Spoiler


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> Yep, I got one in the mail from NiceHCK and it is up to Canada Post to eventually deliver it from their Calgary depot to my home once their strike action is over. Jim NiceHCK said is has excellent treble. However, just like @HungryPanda, I have tons of "basic" iems.



Wait until you get a chance to listen to them before you make a decision.  I'm not going to poison the well by saying too much, but I have a hard time thinking of these as overly basic.


----------



## darmanastartes

Wiljen said:


> Wait until you get a chance to listen to them before you make a decision.  I'm not going to poison the well by saying too much, but I have a hard time thinking of these as overly basic.





 
Not as resolving, obviously. Still pretty amazing for a $12 IEM.


----------



## Wiljen

darmanastartes said:


> Not as resolving, obviously. Still pretty amazing for a $12 IEM.



Yep, now consider that they are $7.99 for 11.11 - no brainer at that price point.


----------



## chinmie

HungryPanda said:


> Have too many basic iems, do not need anymore





Otto Motor said:


> Yep, I got one in the mail from NiceHCK and it is up to Canada Post to eventually deliver it from their Calgary depot to my home once their strike action is over. Jim NiceHCK said is has excellent treble. However, just like @HungryPanda, I have tons of "basic" iems.



I've managed to size down my iems down to 5, well the wired anyways, 9 if i include the bluetooth ones (and one more incoming) . bht now that planar that @HungryPanda 's talking about and the toneking is really tempting


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 29, 2018)

darmanastartes said:


> Not as resolving, obviously. Still pretty amazing for a $12 IEM.


Is your sound card calibrated? That diving curve doesn't look realistic to me. This would be a bass cannon with no clarity or airiness devoid of any treble. I'd expect such an FR curve from an air conditioner .


----------



## B9Scrambler

My thoughts on the T2 Pro. Very nice earphone, but I don't think it was a necessary release. Treble was fine. Bass needed attention. Feels like a missed opportunity.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## Johnny Mac

Baam said:


> So, for dummies, it is better to buy it on Amazon (from warranty point of view) than on Ali, correct? The downside would be you are paying more money.


 Yeah, dumb until someone gets a faulty pair.

Just relaying the info out for the specific Amazon reseller, all up to the buyer what they want in the end.


----------



## Johnny Mac

tripside said:


> Where is the info coming from? I am not doubting you, just want to make sure your claims are backed by evidence.



I've reviewed some products direct from BGVP. This info came direct from BGVP specific about the stated Amazon reseller (LSR-Direct/Linsoul).

They also released a statement about this on their FaceBook page.


----------



## earplug

Johnny Mac said:


> Yeah, dumb until someone gets a faulty pair.
> 
> Just relaying the info out for the specific Amazon reseller, all up to the buyer what they want in the end.



Might be worth the extra money for the customer service, at least for me. I was waiting for the DM6 to be fulfilled by Amazon. I was worried that Amazon wouldn't help if they didn't ship it themselves. Looks like they'll still help based on what's been said already.


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 29, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> My thoughts on the T2 Pro. Very nice earphone, but I don't think it was a necessary release. Treble was fine. Bass needed attention. Feels like a missed opportunity.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​


Very useful information. Thanks! I'll treasure my original T2 now even more. Actually, I have two pairs and one has the bass vents taped off in order to increase bass...not good as the bass becomes somewhat unfocused. 

In summary, the original T2 is what it is, and that right out of the box.


----------



## Johnny Mac

earplug said:


> Might be worth the extra money for the customer service, at least for me. I was waiting for the DM6 to be fulfilled by Amazon. I was worried that Amazon wouldn't help if they didn't ship it themselves. Looks like they'll still help based on what's been said already.


Yeah, consumers have different buying preferences and its good that things like these are addressed. 

Enjoy the wait for now!


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> My thoughts on the T2 Pro. Very nice earphone, but I don't think it was a necessary release. Treble was fine. Bass needed attention. Feels like a missed opportunity.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​



I feel like it was a money grab.

Everyone wanted more bass on the T2. What did TinAudio give us? More treble. It just didn’t make sense to me. I never heard a single person say the wished the T2 had more treble.

I’m sure they have their reasons.


----------



## RueCalintz

Always browsed these forums when looking for headphones, never occurred for me to join until a few days ago.  Well here I am now, Hello everyone.

Has anyone tried the QKZ CK8?  I've seen people praise the ZS3 here, and I find the CK8 to be better in most respects, but I've never seen it mentioned.  Now I have my eye on the QKZ VK1 and a couple of other earphones by ISK which noone seems to be interested in.

I could do a full comparison if anyone is interested.  But a quick summary is that, while I wouldn't call both great in clarity or detail(ZS3 has a particular bad veiling effect-even with the taking off the red tip things it still doesn't feel great), the CK8 beats the ZS3 in soundstage and bass.  Mids and treble I still give a hand to the CK8 in, but tbh I'm not too sure. 

That's why I'm asking if someone has tried them already, because mine have bad wiring(right is left and left is right).  I think I can reverse the channels in software, but I thought I'd check here first to see what people think of it?

I'm not an audiophile really so I don't have complicated tests for these sorts of things.  I just listen to music and do a rain test.  Basically listening to rain during a thunderstorm.  It's a pretty good test of soundstage, imaging, detail and clarity.  For example I have a ISK MDH9000 and Superlux 681B, and while the 681B has the best soundstaging I've ever heard in a headphone, the MDH9000 beats it in detail and clarity going off this test alone.  But like I said I'm no audiophile or audio expert.


----------



## darmanastartes

Otto Motor said:


> Is your sound card calibrated? That diving curve doesn't look realistic to me. This would be a bass cannon with no clarity or airiness devoid of any treble. I'd expect such an FR curve from an air conditioner .


I think it's a problem with my coupler. Sound card is not calibrated, mic is calibrated using Crinacle's file for Dayton. All of my measurements have had an exaggerated bass region. That's why I try to include a comparison to more mainstream IEMs for which more reliable measurements have been done. If you have any suggestions send me a PM


----------



## Slater (Oct 30, 2018)

RueCalintz said:


> Always browsed these forums when looking for headphones, never occurred for me to join until a few days ago.  Well here I am now, Hello everyone.
> 
> Has anyone tried the QKZ CK8?  I've seen people praise the ZS3 here, and I find the CK8 to be better in most respects, but I've never seen it mentioned.  Now I have my eye on the QKZ VK1 and a couple of other earphones by ISK which noone seems to be interested in.
> 
> ...



I have a set of CK8, and was underwhelmed. There’s a million of those stacked dual driver IEMs (which are all basically clones of one another). I have a few different ones, and I liked the UiiSii T8 the best

I also have the VK1. It’s one of the better QKZs, which is impressive because 90% of QKZ is below average (a $3 KZ EDR1 walks circles around most QKZs). With that said, there’s still way better stuff than even the best QKZ.


----------



## Slater

darmanastartes said:


> I think it's a problem with my coupler. Sound card is not calibrated, mic is calibrated using Crinacle's file for Dayton. All of my measurements have had an exaggerated bass region. That's why I try to include a comparison to more mainstream IEMs for which more reliable measurements have been done. If you have any suggestions send me a PM



My bet is the calibration file. Every mic is different (like a fingerprint), and crinacles file won’t be the right file for your Dayton mic.


----------



## facethemusic88

What chifi daps are you guys using(without any issues sonic wise) to drive the bgvp dm6s? They appear to be on the lower side of impedence. I am considering the zishan dsd ak4497 and as an alternative, the f.audio xs-02. thank you.


----------



## IesaAR

My earphones which came with my phone have finally given up the ghost and I now have an excuse to look at some ChiFi earphones. Anyone have any suggestions for under £15, have to be decently well built as I will use them a lot. TIA


----------



## tripside

IesaAR said:


> My earphones which came with my phone have finally given up the ghost and I now have an excuse to look at some ChiFi earphones. Anyone have any suggestions for under £15, have to be decently well built as I will use them a lot. TIA



Check out the new KZ ZSN.


----------



## IesaAR

tripside said:


> Check out the new KZ ZSN.


I've always been interested by KZ, but have been often put off by the numerous reports that they're too bright or too bassy, I have Grados, so I would like to get similarly natural sound from my earphones. Any idea how these are?


----------



## tripside

IesaAR said:


> I've always been interested by KZ, but have been often put off by the numerous reports that they're too bright or too bassy, I have Grados, so I would like to get similarly natural sound from my earphones. Any idea how these are?



Hope this helps. 
https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/10/26/kz-zsn-20-has-never-gone-so-far/


----------



## IesaAR

tripside said:


> Hope this helps.
> https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/10/26/kz-zsn-20-has-never-gone-so-far/


Thanks! I'll take a look


----------



## IesaAR

tripside said:


> Hope this helps.
> https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/10/26/kz-zsn-20-has-never-gone-so-far/


Just read through, seems like a really good new IEM, wondering how it will stack up against the apparently less sibilant ES4. Going to wait for amazon to start stocking the ZSN first too. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Baam

Johnny Mac said:


> Yeah, dumb until someone gets a faulty pair.
> 
> Just relaying the info out for the specific Amazon reseller, all up to the buyer what they want in the end.


I didn't express properly, with "for dummies" I meant as in making it clear, not as "the easy option for dumb people". Anyway, I'll likely get them on Amazon, even if not fulfilled.



facethemusic88 said:


> What chifi daps are you guys using(without any issues sonic wise) to drive the bgvp dm6s? They appear to be on the lower side of impedence. I am considering the zishan dsd ak4497 and as an alternative, the f.audio xs-02. thank you.


Interested in this, waiting for recommendations


----------



## RueCalintz

Slater said:


> I have a set of CK8, and was underwhelmed. There’s a million of those stacked dual driver IEMs (which are all basically clones of one another). I have a few different ones, and I liked the UiiSii T8 the best
> 
> I also have the VK1. It’s one of the better QKZs, which is impressive because 90% of QKZ is below average (a $3 KZ EDR1 walks circles around most QKZs). With that said, there’s still way better stuff than even the best QKZ.



Have you tried them against the ZS3s then or any of the KZs at that price point?  I don't think they're fantastic earphones, just better than the ZS3s in some things and good for that price range.  The CK8s aren't in the price range of the T8s though. CK8s are for $3/4, while the T8s go for $15.  Though I suppose cheap is cheap, the price difference is there. As an under $5 earphone I feel it deserves some mention for what it does.  I've seen the clones while searching on Amazon, wasn't sure if they were all the same build quality or sound quality wise.  And the build quality(given the bad wiring) of the CK8s isn't great already.

Good to hear about the VK1, from reviews it looked good.  How about the ISK SEM series?  There is a review for the SEM 5 and 6, but it's up to 9 now.


----------



## Slater (Oct 30, 2018)

RueCalintz said:


> Have you tried them against the ZS3s then or any of the KZs at that price point?  I don't think they're fantastic earphones, just better than the ZS3s in some things and good for that price range.  The CK8s aren't in the price range of the T8s though. CK8s are for $3/4, while the T8s go for $15.  Though I suppose cheap is cheap, the price difference is there. As an under $5 earphone I feel it deserves some mention for what it does.  I've seen the clones while searching on Amazon, wasn't sure if they were all the same build quality or sound quality wise.  And the build quality(given the bad wiring) of the CK8s isn't great already.
> 
> Good to hear about the VK1, from reviews it looked good.  How about the ISK SEM series?  There is a review for the SEM 5 and 6, but it's up to 9 now.



Unfortunately I don’t have any experience with the ISK SEM series.

As far as others in the same price range as the CK8 (ie extreme budget range ie <$5), the KZ EDR1 are better build and sound. The MoreBlue DM8 also has better sound than the CK8, but it is built very iffy and the fit can be difficult with some people. Fonge T01 sounds good too, but again the build quality can be iffy. Finally, the W1 Pro is also a decent consideration, which has a great fit and removable cables.

If I had to rank the <$5 IEM choices, I would say:

1. KZ EDR1
2. Fonge T01 (known by other names)
3. MoreBlue DM8 (known by other names)
4. KZ EDSE
5. W1 Pro
6. KZ EDR2
7. QKZ DM7
8. QKZ CK8
9. QKZ DM8
10. QKZ DM9

The biggest issue with this price range is the build quality. Usually you get abysmal build quality. And what good is a $5 IEM if it lasts 3 months? It would be better to get a $12 IEM that lasts 2 years, especially when it would likely have better sound.

I know I sound like a broken record, but it really is hard to beat the EDR1 for $3. It’s comfy, built like a tank, and sounds great. Sure, it’s got a v-shaped signature, but 90% of ChiFi is. The EDR1 is “v-shaped done right”. It can also be modded for a more balanced sound.

I would take the EDR1 any day over any QKZ (even the VK1). And I’ve given QKZ numerous chances.

I do have a QKZ VK3 on the way. Since it’s based on the ZS3 shell, I know what to expect with the fit and build quality. I mainly bought it to use for driver swaps, so even if the sound sucks (which there’s a high chance it will) I’m OK with it because I kinda expect that from QKZ. Who knows though; maybe QKZ will surprise me (they did with the VK1).


----------



## weedophile (Oct 30, 2018)

Tinaudio be like






@facethemusic88 @Baam i have the Zishan DSD but the AK4495SEQ version since they released it ard 2 years ago and i can say it was one of the best purchase. The controls are very basic, nothing fancy and its rather easy to navigate. I dont really care abt what file format it supports but it does everything that i throw in, and it powers all my IEMs, buds, headphones easily. It also works as a DAC without any driver installation so its just plug and play.

The sound signature (AK4495) leans towards a more warm, full bodied sound, thicker mids and more bass presence. Battery life is ard 8+ hrs for a full charge.

The downpart is that (should be an isolated case) where at low volumes, the left channel sounds softer than right, but it only impacts me for super easy to drive IEMs like the AS10. Sometimes when u play a folder with unicode characters, the player hangs (also might be an isolated case). When turning the volume knob (again might be an isolated case) there is a slight distortion in the music. Navigation is easy but tedious sometimes as u cant skip pages in a folder so u need to go down all 100 times if u want to listen to the 101st song in the play list (can press and hold the down button though)

Other chi fi DAP i have are Benjie S5, Xduoo X3. And Zishan Z1. Benjie S5 is cheap and good, just that the navigation is less intuitive, and i find the stepped volume control is hit or miss for alot of IEM (at level 3 is too soft and level 4 is too loud).

Xduoo X3 is just good at almost everything after rockboxed. The controls are the most intuitive (might be abit diff initially but once u get the hang of it its superb), plays all formats that i throw in, cuesheets, can add any random songs to the playlist, small, light, looks great, focken games, applications inside (tho i nv tried any before xD). Downside are when u switch between albums with different sampling rates, there will be a click in between (can be solved by setting a default sampling rate instead of letting the player to change automatically), when displaying unicode characters, only certain themes will show as the font size is too small, oh ya and u can change the playlist and navigation themes! And the player last less than 8 hrs on a full charge.

The Zishan Z1 has no screen, just basic controls with some inbuilt EQs. Soundwise i enjoy them alot as they are very musical to me and it also works as a DAC. Because its screenless and my soundcard is spoilt, they just serve as my DAC now.


----------



## HungryPanda

F.Audio FA1 is rhe only dap I like over Fiio and iBasso. Lotoo Paw 5000 mk2 tops them all except iBasso DX200 with amp8


----------



## Slater

Has anyone ever seen this "Ocooer" wood IEM?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075J8FR6C​
$17, 9mm graphene (sprayed) driver, and comes with Whirlwind tips.

The construction looks nice (metal and wood), but the pics are all renderings so who knows what it looks like in real life (and what the construction quality is).


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Has anyone ever seen this "Ocooer" wood IEM?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075J8FR6C​
> $17, 9mm graphene (sprayed) driver, and comes with Whirlwind tips.
> ...



For some reason they look painful to me.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> For some reason they look painful to me.



Because the angled nozzles? The angle looks to be about the same degrees as a lot of IEMs - Magaosi BK50, BlitzWolf ES1, many KZs, etc.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Because the angled nozzles? The angle looks to be about the same degrees as a lot of IEMs - Magaosi BK50, BlitzWolf ES1, many KZs, etc.



I don't know... maybe the edges.  It is probably fine.  I am sure you will tell us when you get yours

I am just interested in the ZSN and that new Brainwavz.


----------



## Slater (Oct 30, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't know... maybe the edges.  It is probably fine.  I am sure you will tell us when you get yours
> 
> I am just interested in the ZSN and that new Brainwavz.



LOL, I haven't decided if I'm going to order it or not. I swore to myself not to get any more IEMs for a while, and then I went and ordered a purple ZSN haha

We need to start an addiction support group - HFA (HiFi Anonymous). I'm sure we would have no shortage of members.


----------



## hakuzen (Oct 30, 2018)

facethemusic88 said:


> What chifi daps are you guys using(without any issues sonic wise) to drive the bgvp dm6s? They appear to be on the lower side of impedence. I am considering the zishan dsd ak4497 and as an alternative, the f.audio xs-02. thank you.





weedophile said:


> @facethemusic88 @Baam i have the Zishan DSD but the AK4495SEQ version since they released it ard 2 years ago and i can say it was one of the best purchase. The controls are very basic, nothing fancy and its rather easy to navigate. I dont really care abt what file format it supports but it does everything that i throw in, and it powers all my IEMs, buds, headphones easily. It also works as a DAC without any driver installation so its just plug and play.
> 
> The sound signature (AK4495) leans towards a more warm, full bodied sound, thicker mids and more bass presence. Battery life is ard 8+ hrs for a full charge.
> 
> ...


as i explained to @facethemusic88 in zishan dsd thread, beware of new zishans.
old zishan dsd (ak4495seq, stock version) has ~0.2Ω output impedance (nice for multi-BA iems), but 470uF output coupling caps. measurements.
but new zishan dsd seems to have 22Ω output impedance (and guess zishan z1 also has high output impedance). this is a deal breaker for multi-BA iems, because it causes noticeable tonal alterations to multi-BA iem's original sound. DM6 is 5xBA and ~20Ω!
here is an extreme example of what a high output impedance source makes to BAs' sound. but alas, some people even prefer this altered sound than original intention..
if someone is going to spend on DM6, i'd suggest rockboxed xduoo X3 like @weedophile , or even xduoo X20 (received one a few days ago, rockboxed it, using single end and balanced outputs, and i'm very happy with it, although it's 2x the price of X3).
both plenty of power, extreme low output impedance, low noise and distortion overall. only disadvantage is some hiss (in X3; i've not checked it in X20 yet).


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> LOL, I haven't decided if I'm going to order it or not. I swore to myself not to get any more IEMs for a while, and then I went and ordered a purple ZSN haha
> 
> We need to start an addiction support group - HFA (HiFi Anonymous). I'm sure we would have no shortage of members.



Maybe not...no one seems to want to quit.


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> LOL, I haven't decided if I'm going to order it or not. I swore to myself not to get any more IEMs for a while, and then I went and ordered a purple ZSN haha
> 
> We need to start an addiction support group - HFA (HiFi Anonymous). I'm sure we would have no shortage of members.



Hello, my name is Jake. I have too many IEMs...


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> LOL, I haven't decided if I'm going to order it or not. I swore to myself not to get any more IEMs for a while, and then I went and ordered a purple ZSN haha
> 
> We need to start an addiction support group - HFA (HiFi Anonymous). I'm sure we would have no shortage of members.


I was going to sign up!   ...But, I'm so addicted, I might not show up!


----------



## SciOC

It's called obsessive compulsive disorder, and the meds just increase my appreciation of the music!   

Seriously though. 

I'm still agonizing over the decision between the dm6+tk bl1/or **** mt100 , OR the RHA CL2.  Or the next TFZ ba release....

Also the artiste dc1 is on the way.

And have a shanling m5s on preorder.  

It just never ends....


----------



## geagle

HungryPanda said:


> F.Audio FA1 is rhe only dap I like over Fiio and iBasso. Lotoo Paw 5000 mk2 tops them all except iBasso DX200 with amp8



Glad to hear that, as I have a Lotoo Paw 5k MK2 incoming


----------



## nxnje

Hello slater, could iquestion you ? 
1.do you think that qkz dm6 and kz edr1 are the same product?
2. Do you think i should grab the hd9 at like 2$ or just picking the edr1? Sounds like it's the best earphone under 5$.


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> Unfortunately I don’t have any experience with the ISK SEM series.
> 
> As far as others in the same price range as the CK8 (ie extreme budget range ie <$5), the KZ EDR1 are better build and sound. The MoreBlue DM8 also has better sound than the CK8, but it is built very iffy and the fit can be difficult with some people. Fonge T01 sounds good too, but again the build quality can be iffy. Finally, the W1 Pro is also a decent consideration, which has a great fit and removable cables.
> 
> ...





mbwilson111 said:


> For some reason they look painful to me.





Slater said:


> Because the angled nozzles? The angle looks to be about the same degrees as a lot of IEMs - Magaosi BK50, BlitzWolf ES1, many KZs, etc.



That angle is featured in the Xiaomi Piston series (i have the fresh version which i don't find so much comfy with that angled nozzle, dunno why but it feels weird in the ear, at least for me


----------



## 1clearhead

SciOC said:


> It's called obsessive compulsive disorder, and the meds just increase my appreciation of the music!
> 
> Seriously though.
> 
> ...


The ARTISTE DC1 is so nicely balanced with plenty of details from end to end. You can't go wrong with them, except not having removable cables, which would have been a plus!


----------



## Slater

hakuzen said:


> as i explained to @facethemusic88 in zishan dsd thread, beware of new zishans.
> old zishan dsd (ak4495seq, stock version) has ~0.2Ω output impedance (nice for multi-BA iems), but 470uF output coupling caps. measurements.
> but new zishan dsd seems to have 22Ω output impedance (and guess zishan z1 also has high output impedance). this is a deal breaker for multi-BA iems, because it causes noticeable tonal alterations to multi-BA iem's original sound. DM6 is 5xBA and ~20Ω!
> here is an extreme example of what a high output impedance source makes to BAs' sound. but alas, some people even prefer this altered sound than original intention..
> ...



Holy moly, going from 0.2Ω to 20Ω! I fail to understand why they would do that.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe not...no one seems to want to quit.





ShakyJake said:


> Hello, my name is Jake. I have too many IEMs...





1clearhead said:


> I was going to sign up!   ...But, I'm so addicted, I might not show up!


----------



## RueCalintz

Slater said:


> Unfortunately I don’t have any experience with the ISK SEM series.
> 
> As far as others in the same price range as the CK8 (ie extreme budget range ie <$5), the KZ EDR1 are better build and sound. The MoreBlue DM8 also has better sound than the CK8, but it is built very iffy and the fit can be difficult with some people. Fonge T01 sounds good too, but again the build quality can be iffy. Finally, the W1 Pro is also a decent consideration, which has a great fit and removable cables.
> 
> ...





Thanks for the response and list.  I've heard of some of those you mentioned but never the EDRs.  I've had my CK8 since June I think, and it's been doing okay, though that's not saying much since it came with bad wiring to begin with....

VK3 based off ZS3 shell?  Hmm, I'm not sure of their numbering then.  I thought their VK1s or 2s were based off the KZ ES4s or ZS10s.  But I guess they just rebrand shells off other Chinese earphone manufacturers no matter how they are labelled and price them accordingly.


----------



## facethemusic88 (Oct 31, 2018)

Looks like the search for a solid chifi dap is hampered by my choice of iem(dm6). Budget is around $150. would like solid internals & sq over ui. any idea what the f.audio xs-01 output impedance is? Seems the newer zishan dsd is out. Is the older one worth a go?


----------



## tripside

I’ve mulled getting a DAP many times over. I used to have one of the Sony Walkmans when streaming wasn’t so prevalent. I might be losing fidelity, but its hard to argue the convenience that services like Spotify or Apple Music offer. I have a unlimited data plan, so their entire catalogue is just a tap away. Not just that , I’ve discovered a wide variety of music that hitherto wouldn’t have been possible. 

I did get a Benjie DAP to see if I can go back to the old ways. Its collecting dust now....
So that settles it for me. 

Now , my question is how can I eke out more from my smartphone (iPhone ). Would something like a FIIO Q1 MK2 bring a noticeable improvement? I am only going to be using IEMs.


----------



## sodesuka (Oct 31, 2018)

I'd suggest getting Musiland MU2 instead if you have a USB-C capable phone. Cannot comment on comparisons with other DAPs, but the little thing can hold its own against my desktop DAC for easy to drive cans. It's kinda blowing my mind (along with EP1 post (brain?) burn-in).

Edit: oops  you have an iPhone (meaning no usb-c), never mind the above then


----------



## mbwilson111

SciOC said:


> I'm still agonizing over the decision between the dm6+tk bl1/or **** mt100 , OR the RHA CL2. Or the next TFZ ba release....




Too many typos in that post... I know you meant AND not OR.


----------



## Slater (Oct 31, 2018)

RueCalintz said:


> Thanks for the response and list.  I've heard of some of those you mentioned but never the EDRs.
> 
> VK3 based off ZS3 shell?  Hmm, I'm not sure of their numbering then.  I thought their VK1s or 2s were based off the KZ ES4s or ZS10s.  But I guess they just rebrand shells off other Chinese earphone manufacturers no matter how they are labelled and price them accordingly.



The EDR1 is pretty legendary. According to very old marketing from KZ, they’ve sold over 1 million pairs of them (years ago). Who knows how many they’ve sold by now. I’d love to know. Contrast that with only selling a few thousand (or less) of many of their other models.

There were many ‘vintage’ models in the early days of KZ, but in my opinion the EDR1 and ATE is what really made KZ explode and prosper.

As far as reusing shells, yes QKZ does that. QKZ (which is believed to have some affiliation with KZ) uses 2 main methods with their IEMs:

1. Buying discontinued or overstock IEMs from other companies and rebranding them (or just literally selling them without even rebranding them).

2. Reusing shells, sometimes tweaking them - less drivers, different drivers, etc. They also commonly include different (cheaper) cables and tips. The goal being to hit a certain ultra-budget price point.

VK1, VK2, and VK3 are great examples of #2.

The VK1 uses the TRN V10 shell (specifically, the clear shell). The TRN V10 has 1 x dual dynamic (coaxial) and 1 x balanced armature. The QKZ VK1 only has 1 x dual dynamic (coaxial). Whether it is the same exact coaxial driver as the V10 is unknown (but likely).

The VK2 is based off the TRN V20 shell. QKZ changed the drivers to lower the cost. The TRN V20 is a triple driver (1 x double dynamic coaxial and 1 x BA). The VK2 uses a single dynamic driver only.

The VK3 uses the ZS4 shell, but uses a larger 10mm single dynamic driver instead of the smaller driver used in the ZS3 (7mm) and ZS4 (8mm). To make the larger driver fit, it’s mounted horizontally in the shell instead of vertically. The VK3 is a dynamic-only IEM, unlike the hybrid ZS4.


----------



## Trapok

nxnje said:


> Hello slater, could iquestion you ?
> 1.do you think that qkz dm6 and kz edr1 are the same product?
> 2. Do you think i should grab the hd9 at like 2$ or just picking the edr1? Sounds like it's the best earphone under 5$.


For 10$ buy the three and you will see which one is better.


----------



## SciOC

mbwilson111 said:


> Too many typos in that post... I know you meant AND not OR.


Unfortunately dropping $810 on one pair of rha cl2s might force me to give my wallet a break from my normal shenanigans.  

And who knows how much TFZs next BA release is going to cost.  I really need to win the lottery to support my habit....


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> Honestly os v3 is such a great iem. Hbb changed his ranking of them to 2nd place now and I find the bass exceptional and its just ever soo slightly recessed in the mids and has mature treble. Highly recommended! Even crabdog has good praise for them.


Mhmm, so tasty.


----------



## phower (Oct 31, 2018)

tripside said:


> I’ve mulled getting a DAP many times over. I used to have one of the Sony Walkmans when streaming wasn’t so prevalent. I might be losing fidelity, but its hard to argue the convenience that services like Spotify or Apple Music offer. I have a unlimited data plan, so their entire catalogue is just a tap away. Not just that , I’ve discovered a wide variety of music that hitherto wouldn’t have been possible.
> 
> I did get a Benjie DAP to see if I can go back to the old ways. Its collecting dust now....
> So that settles it for me.
> ...


I don't like Apple products but sound quality of Iphones are excellent. There are several objective reviews  of it.
You don't need a DAP at all. The only extreme case would be a multi-BA IEM whose impedance drops to a few ohms. I would rather avoid such crazy demanding headphones than spend more money for such extreme cases.


----------



## Wiljen

Got my review of the NiceHCK EzAudio D4 posted today.  Way better than it has any right to be at the price point.

http://audiofool.reviews/2018/10/31/ez-audio-d4/


----------



## tripside

phower said:


> I don't like Apple products but sound quality of Iphones are excellent. There are several objective reviews  of it.
> You don't need a DAP at all. The only extreme case would be a multi-BA IEM whose impedance drops to a few ohms. I would rather avoid such crazy demanding headphones than spend more money for such extreme cases.



Oh I am not thinking of getting a DAP. But I was wondering if a DAC/AMP like Fiio Q1 MK2 will bring any tangible benefits.


----------



## CactusPete23

tripside said:


> Oh I am not thinking of getting a DAP. But I was wondering if a DAC/AMP like Fiio Q1 MK2 will bring any tangible benefits.


Benefits compared to what ?


----------



## emusic13

IesaAR said:


> I've always been interested by KZ, but have been often put off by the numerous reports that they're too bright or too bassy, I have Grados, so I would like to get similarly natural sound from my earphones. Any idea how these are?




You do know that Grados are considered bright right? Natural or neutral, Grados are not but they do sound good.


----------



## tripside

CactusPete23 said:


> Benefits compared to what ?



Compared to the lightning to 3.5mm dongle  the phone shipped with. Source is going to be Apple music (256 Kbps AAC )


----------



## IesaAR

emusic13 said:


> You do know that Grados are considered bright right? Natural or neutral, Grados are not but they do sound good.


I guess I've gotten used to these so i don't percieve the sound as particularly bright haha I guess just natural then, piercing highs on in ears are (at least to my ears) a lot more painful than on over ears. Any suggestions for natural under £15?


----------



## IesaAR

emusic13 said:


> You do know that Grados are considered bright right? Natural or neutral, Grados are not but they do sound good.


Guess I've gotten really used to them haha any recommendations for natural sounding in ears undr £20?


----------



## IesaAR

emusic13 said:


> You do know that Grados are considered bright right? Natural or neutral, Grados are not but they do sound good.


yep, I guess I've just become accustomed to their sound. Any recommendatiosn for natural sounding in ears under £20, any help would be appreciated


----------



## tripside

IesaAR said:


> yep, I guess I've just become accustomed to their sound. Any recommendatiosn for natural sounding in ears under £20, any help would be appreciated



You can pre-order the tin Audio T2 for 27 USD on aliexpress. It will be shipped after the 11.11 sale.


----------



## phower

tripside said:


> Oh I am not thinking of getting a DAP. But I was wondering if a DAC/AMP like Fiio Q1 MK2 will bring any tangible benefits.


The one thing most people on head-fi don't know or overlook is that distortion of headphones average around 0.5%. A different amp which has lower distortion by 0.001% will do absolutely nothing for sound quality since the distortion of the headphone will mask any amp difference. 

I come from an engineering background and believe that 2 amps with flat frequency response and same output impedance will sound the same.
So, the answer to your question is no improvement since your iPhone is already very good.


----------



## loomisjohnson (Oct 31, 2018)

IesaAR said:


> Guess I've gotten really used to them haha any recommendations for natural sounding in ears undr £20?


kz ed9 or einsear t2


----------



## emusic13

IesaAR said:


> yep, I guess I've just become accustomed to their sound. Any recommendatiosn for natural sounding in ears under £20, any help would be appreciated



Not too sure about ones under 20 but maybe save up for one of the Grado in ears lol.


----------



## IesaAR

emusic13 said:


> Not too sure about ones under 20 but maybe save up for one of the Grado in ears lol.


£89 for the iGe ah time to save up


----------



## CoiL (Nov 3, 2018)

A little curiosity question - If one has heard/owns iBasso IT01 (at least 200h playtime + proper amping and wide-bore silicone tips) and can imagine it being more balanced (less prominent bass and thus more revealed/prominent mids) and detailed (referring to my modded version) - which one would You pick as upgrade from following list?:

_Anew U1           (130$)
Hisenior B5+      (100-132$)
TFZ King Pro      (170$)
Moondrop Kanas Pro   (180$)
Toneking T4          (190$)
BGVP DM6          (200$)
TFZ Secret Garden HD (200$)
Toneking BL1      (210$)
_
For more info about my perspective, here is my sound signature preference:


> _Neutral sided, slightly warm, slight U or L-shaped FR, out-of-headstage imaging, slightly distant vocals presentation (not recessed in mids), large open airy soundstage, great frontal depth and layering, great decay/reverb (not enhanced), overall even micro-details in FR, no mid-bass elevation. NB! I`m quite sensitive to highs (especially around 6.2-7.5kHz)._


And I would use upgrade with my single ended modified DX50 (3V/80mA per channel).

Not looking for upgrade ATM but doing future preparations... if...

Feel free to add something into that list with range of price 100 - 200$

Edit1: added Moondrop Kanas Pro
Edit2: added Toneking T4


----------



## kukkurovaca

CoiL said:


> A little curiosity question - If one has heard/owns iBasso IT01 (at least 200h playtime + proper amping and wide-bore silicone tips) and can imagine it being more balanced and detailed (referring to my modded version) - which one would You pick as upgrade from following list?:
> 
> _Anew U1           (130$)
> Hisenior B5+      (100-132$)
> ...



GT3 Superbass might be worth a look. Compared to the IT01, more L-shaped, warm & dark, larger soundstage. More sub-bass than mid-bass but mid-bass is still elevated, though.


----------



## CoiL

kukkurovaca said:


> GT3 Superbass might be worth a look. Compared to the IT01, more L-shaped, warm & dark, larger soundstage. More sub-bass than mid-bass but mid-bass is still elevated, though.


Not looking for more bass than IT01 has in stock. Thanks for offering but that one is out.


> _...and can imagine it being more balanced (less prominent bass and thus more revealed/prominent mids) and detailed (referring to my modded version)_


----------



## kukkurovaca

CoiL said:


> Not looking for more bass than IT01 has in stock. Thanks for offering but that one is out.



Heh. Although you may want to see Brooko's review which mentions alternate filters to reduce the bass 

https://www.headphone-earphone.reviews/2018/10/30/advanced-sound-gt3-superbass-tunable-iem-review/


----------



## CoiL

kukkurovaca said:


> Heh. Although you may want to see Brooko's review which mentions alternate filters to reduce the bass
> https://www.headphone-earphone.reviews/2018/10/30/advanced-sound-gt3-superbass-tunable-iem-review/


Thanks. Will read more into it.


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> A little curiosity question - If one has heard/owns iBasso IT01 (at least 200h playtime + proper amping and wide-bore silicone tips) and can imagine it being more balanced (less prominent bass and thus more revealed/prominent mids) and detailed (referring to my modded version) - which one would You pick as upgrade from following list?:
> 
> _Anew U1           (130$)
> Hisenior B5+      (100-132$)
> ...



from that list I've only have heard the King Pro and b5+. direct upgrade from the IT01 would be King Pro


----------



## Zerohour88

tripside said:


> Now , my question is how can I eke out more from my smartphone (iPhone ). Would something like a FIIO Q1 MK2 bring a noticeable improvement? I am only going to be using IEMs.



Unless your current source is truly terrible, lacks power to drive your IEMs or mismatched impedance, a DAP/DAC offers minimal SQ upgrade (I've heard some sayings that SQ is 10% on source, but I don't really think you can put a number to it). Then again, I usually prefer seeing measurements like the ones Audio Science Review do for sources (since technically, a source should be completely transparent).

I did like the Q1mk2 very much when I tested it, a lot smaller than I thought it'd be and straightforward to use for my phone (I tested with Onkyo and HibyMusic app, both detected and ran USB audio fine with no issues). Its specialty is balanced though (since its designed to have more power out of the balanced output instead of the normal 3.5mm jack). 



sodesuka said:


> I'd suggest getting Musiland MU2 instead if you have a USB-C capable phone. Cannot comment on comparisons with other DAPs, but the little thing can hold its own against my desktop DAC for easy to drive cans. It's kinda blowing my mind (along with EP1 post (brain?) burn-in).
> 
> Edit: oops  you have an iPhone (meaning no usb-c), never mind the above then



lol, leave it to you to also have another obscure chi-fi gear. I've seen a few Musiland DAC and amp when I was searching for a USB DAC on taobao, but chickened out and gotten the Breeze Audio SE4 instead. So far its been quite competent for my music and gaming use (hopefully I can test it with the CA Andromeda soon to see if it hisses). Though I still wonder if I should've spent more and gotten something like the Musiland Monitor 04. Is the MU2 worth the $60 or so price tag compared to something like the SMSL Idea or Sabaj DA2?


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> Unless your current source...lacks power to drive your IEMs or mismatched impedance...



You hit the magic nail on the head. This is where most phones fall flat.


----------



## sodesuka

Zerohour88 said:


> lol, leave it to you to also have another obscure chi-fi gear. I've seen a few Musiland DAC and amp when I was searching for a USB DAC on taobao, but chickened out and gotten the Breeze Audio SE4 instead. So far its been quite competent for my music and gaming use (hopefully I can test it with the CA Andromeda soon to see if it hisses). Though I still wonder if I should've spent more and gotten something like the Musiland Monitor 04. Is the MU2 worth the $60 or so price tag compared to something like the SMSL Idea or Sabaj DA2?


Well it's on penon and I liked the MU1 enough to give the upgrade a try lol

Can't really compare it to other same priced gears, but against a 1k one, it's not too far off in everything but power. At this level of technicality, you'll be fussing more about 'flavors' than anything and the MU2 does not have any, it just gives you what's in the recording without bass boost, or high boost or vocal boost. Note, please don't take my opinion as a gospel, I'm really not interested in creating hype


----------



## peter123

tripside said:


> Compared to the lightning to 3.5mm dongle  the phone shipped with. Source is going to be Apple music (256 Kbps AAC )



Of course there's better sounding options than the apple dongle. Unfortunately I've got no experience with that FiiO but there's definitely possible to get something better and/or different sounding. In my experience all amplifiers and dac's does not sound the same in real life and most of them sound better than a phone. I've tried quite a few and sometimes they sounds very similar (or even identical) but most of the time this is not the case (not even with the same dac chips). 

If you're open to other options you might want to check out the Radsone ES100, not only does it sound great but it also offers the freedom of being wireless. The SMSL IQ is also really nice for a wired option. I'm sure someone in the dedicated threads can compare them with the Apple dongle as I don't have that available right now.


----------



## CoiL

chinmie said:


> from that list I've only have heard the King Pro and b5+. direct upgrade from the IT01 would be King Pro


How would You compare b5+ with what I said in my "list" post about my IT01?
B5+ is really appealing, even with its UIEM simple black design for about 100$.
King Pro and Anew U1 are both said to be upgrade from IT01.... but again, I wish to know how much against my modded IT01.


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> How would You compare b5+ with what I said in my "list" post about my IT01?
> B5+ is really appealing, even with its UIEM simple black design for about 100$.
> King Pro and Anew U1 are both said to be upgrade from IT01.... but again, I wish to know how much against my modded IT01.



i don't know how much improvement you make with your modded one compared to stock, so it might just as well blast past the King Pro level sound 

the B5+, compared to the stock IT01, have less bass, more forward and thicker mids, and different overall energy (bass kick attack, cymbal decay, etc), as one is dynamic driver while the other is pure BAs.

might i suggest the Moondrop Kanas for a more similar dynamic driver experience like the IT01, but with higher SQ and more similar to your signature preference (more balanced). it has less midbass bloom, more forward and snappier mids, and lots more detail in the treble than the king pro.

i sold my King Pro, and keep the Kanas and B5+, and based on my assessment after trying other cans in a couple of local forum meets, i don't think i will ever gonna get rid of them both


----------



## SilverLodestar

chinmie said:


> i don't know how much improvement you make with your modded one compared to stock, so it might just as well blast past the King Pro level sound
> 
> the B5+, compared to the stock IT01, have less bass, more forward and thicker mids, and different overall energy (bass kick attack, cymbal decay, etc), as one is dynamic driver while the other is pure BAs.
> 
> ...


How do you get the best out of your B5+? Mine sound odd and I can’t seem to figure out a winning combo.


----------



## chinmie

SilverLodestar said:


> How do you get the best out of your B5+? Mine sound odd and I can’t seem to figure out a winning combo.



i changed the cable to some balanced 4 core SPC that i have and use Final Audio E eartips on it. the stock cable has a weird sound. it choked the treble, degrading the overall sound.. and I'm talking about their upgraded 6 core cables which i bought with my B5+.

i found using smaller bore eartips sounds best for it. wide bores make it sound splashy


----------



## randomnin

Slater said:


> You hit the magic nail on the head. This is where most phones fall flat.


Not flagships per my experience. Or really anything that's reviewed by GSMArena and isn't specifically branded as lacking loudness with earphones plugged in. With IEMs on my Galaxy Note 4 I never have to listen louder than 30%. Usually between 20 and 25%. Do people with dedicated players listen with even lower volumes, or is the grading different, e.g. non-linear?


----------



## CoiL (Nov 1, 2018)

chinmie said:


> i don't know how much improvement you make with your modded one compared to stock, so it might just as well blast past the King Pro level sound
> 
> the B5+, compared to the stock IT01, have less bass, more forward and thicker mids, and different overall energy (bass kick attack, cymbal decay, etc), as one is dynamic driver while the other is pure BAs.
> 
> ...





chinmie said:


> i changed the cable to some balanced 4 core SPC that i have and use Final Audio E eartips on it. the stock cable has a weird sound. it choked the treble, degrading the overall sound.. and I'm talking about their upgraded 6 core cables which i bought with my B5+.
> 
> i found using smaller bore eartips sounds best for it. wide bores make it sound splashy


Thank You! This is getting informative, as I wanted.

So, B5+ can be splashy with wide bores and needs better cable (Is IT01 cable good with it?). So far I have heard/read mainly good about them but maybe have to look more impressions to know if I should keep it in list or not. I like using wide-bore S-size tips for what it counts.

Will add Moondrop Kanas to list. Though, You mentioning that it has lot more details in highs than King Pro make me suspect that it might be too "much" for my tolerance of highs. I don`t like harsh/sibilant highs. Modded IT01 hits 100% spot-on @ highs for me and I have not heard more lifelike cymbals so far. I can clearly hear cymbals dynamic decay and hits different power.


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> Thank You! This is getting informative, as I wanted.
> 
> So, B5+ can be splashy with wide bores and needs better cable (Is IT01 cable good with it?). So far I have heard/read mainly good about them but maybe have to look more impressions to know if I should keep it in list or not. I like using wide-bore S-size tips for what it counts.
> 
> Will add Moondrop Kanas to list. Though, You mentioning that it has lot more details in highs than King Pro make me suspect that it might be too "much" for my tolerance of highs. I don`t like harsh/sibilant highs. Modded IT01 hits 100% spot-on @ highs for me and I have not heard more lifelike cymbals so far. I can clearly hear cymbals dynamic decay and hits different power.



i think any cable would do other than their stock one. i use the B5 with my bluetooth cable, some oyaide cable, the T2 cable, all seems fine to me. 

the Kanas present more details not because it is really bright, but because it has a great separation and stereo presentation. the T2 is a lot brighter than the Kanas. if i use the T2 with small bore modification, and the Kanas with wide bore, they're about the same treble volume. even like that the T2 has a more prickly treble than the Kanas


----------



## CoiL

Thanks for input. But another question - are You talking about Pro or regular Kanas?


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> Thanks for input. But another question - are You talking about Pro or regular Kanas?



regular Kanas. but i use the Kanas pro cable with it (8 braided silver and copper mix. i think similar type cable would be the same) 

the Kanas Pro version has smoother sound presentation overall.


----------



## ruckus1027

So, full disclosure, I'm on my third TinAudio T2s now.  I've left two of them in my pocket and put my pants in the washer.  

I noticed the right channel is finicky sometimes, I think it's a less than perfect MMCX connection; happens when I'm moving around and the right cable gets moved around too. I've noticed it on the (two) new style T2s and not on my old one.  Anyone notice this too?

Anyway, I like the newer cable and the doo hickey they use where the L & R cables come together, compared to the old plastic see through ones.  Not sure what that's called.  But I really miss the little thing (not sure what it's called) you can pull up that keeps the L & F cable together.  I made my own, ghettorigged it; not pretty but functional.  I'm not sure how well it'll hold up.  Thought I'd share it, tried searching to see if there are better ideas, but not sure what they're called so I didn't have much luck.  Just two tiny O-rings, one smaller than the other. I think the photo is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Otto Motor

Wiljen said:


> Got my review of the NiceHCK EzAudio D4 posted today.  Way better than it has any right to be at the price point.
> 
> http://audiofool.reviews/2018/10/31/ez-audio-d4/


Mine should be arriving today. Good to hear that they are fun.


----------



## oceancorps (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi, I decided to buy a new pair of IEM and I think my choice will be between Tin Audio T2 and Tin Audio T2 Pro.
The price difference is not a problem (10€), but some reviews scared me because of the enhanced treble on the Pro (understand the fact that I don't even know if I like or hate that, and that's why I would like to have balanced earphones). I read that it can be controlled with foam tips, but I don't think I'll ever buy and use tips other than the ones included. What do you guys suggest? Do you think that the Pros are better?


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> Mine should be arriving today. Good to hear that they are fun.



I'll be interested to see your thoughts as you like a bit different signature than I do usually.


----------



## Slater (Nov 1, 2018)

I posted a review of the BQEYZ KB1 (my 1st official HeadFi review): https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb1.23401/reviews#review-21112

Lemme know what you think. I did skip the 'fancy photos' that many of you other folks take. That's something I will improve next time


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> I posted a review of the BQEYZ KB1 (my 1st official HeadFi review): https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb1.23401/reviews#review-21112
> 
> Lemme know what you think. I did go easy on the 'fancy photos' that many of you other folks take. That's something I will improve next time


How is it even possible that this is your first review?   That's boggling to me.   I figured, just based on your activity, that you'd have tons.


----------



## Slater (Nov 1, 2018)

SciOC said:


> How is it even possible that this is your first review?   That's boggling to me.   I figured, just based on your activity, that you'd have tons.



I certainly have enough gear haha. I could easily do 100+ reviews with just my own personal gear.

I guess it was a couple of reasons:

1. A lack of time. Between critical listening, A/Bing, and writing the review, I easily spent 20+ hours on that KB1 review. If I got out the DSLR and took hardcore artsy photos, took FR measurements, etc, I would have added even more hours. That’s why I took the easy way out and used stock photos (at least this time). And that’s in addition to my normal family and work ‘life’ stuff.

2. I’ve always felt the need to remain impartial and not get a reputation as a ‘sellout’. I would not be doing myself or any of you justice if I listen OOTB for 5 minutes, and bang out a vague BS ‘wag the dog’ cut and paste review in 20 minutes. I believe anything worth doing is worth doing right, and that means 110%.

What really drove me to go ahead and do it is watching some of @Hawaiibadboy’s YouTube stuff. His attitude towards reviews/reviewers, and his blatant honesty and importance of personal integrity parallels my own philosophy. Anyone who watches his stuff will know what I’m talking about. I always felt like it wasn’t possible to walk that line and do honest reviews. But now that I’ve seen he does it, and it really resonates with a lot of people, I’m like ‘this can work - it’s go time’.

3. Finally, I just felt I wasn’t confident enough to give a thorough and accurate review. I’m not a professional writer, or a professional photographer, or a professional blogger. Some of the reviewers on HeadFi are off the hook, and I am nowhere near that level. Again, sometimes we can be our own worst enemy if that makes sense.

We are all learning (which is a continuous process), but I’m kind of a perfectionist and I drive myself to be the student long before feeling like I’ve earned the right to be the teacher. I’ve been in IT for over 20+ years, and I still feel like I’ve barely scratched the surface of knowledge!


----------



## Wiljen

SciOC said:


> How is it even possible that this is your first review?   That's boggling to me.   I figured, just based on your activity, that you'd have tons.





Slater said:


> I posted a review of the BQEYZ KB1 (my 1st official HeadFi review): https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb1.23401/reviews#review-21112
> 
> Lemme know what you think. I did skip the 'fancy photos' that many of you other folks take. That's something I will improve next time




Looks good to me!


----------



## Otto Motor

Wiljen said:


> I'll be interested to see your thoughts as you like a bit different signature than I do usually.


While the box is on my table waiting to be opened, my thoughts (but not prayers) are currently with the Brainwavz B400. After a channel imbalance in the first pair, I received a second one. And this second one does not sound at all like the first one in the bass department: it has a rather boomy bass compared to the dry one in the imbalanced pair.

I therefore wonder what the bass will sound like in the third pair I will be receiving soon.


----------



## hakuzen

Slater said:


> I posted a review of the BQEYZ KB1 (my 1st official HeadFi review): https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb1.23401/reviews#review-21112
> 
> Lemme know what you think. I did skip the 'fancy photos' that many of you other folks take. That's something I will improve next time


congrats!
i find it ok, a good review. the most important thing is you have tried and crossed the barrier. that's the only way to know if you'll like how you feel when reviewing. if you feel good and keep on it, sure you'll improve at each review.


----------



## CoiL

I don`t know if it is right place to ask but I hope so...

Is there anyone in EU with good enough measuring gear (FR graphs used in many reviews) to measure my modded IT01 FR with tips I`m using?
I`m even willing to pay secured/tracked postage cost if not too high.

Really wish to know&see its FR graph, especially compared to unmodded IT01.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 1, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> I'll be interested to see your thoughts as you like a bit different signature than I do usually.


Yeah, the EZ AUDIO D4 have a rather unusual signature for a cheapo. Putting them into my flappers right after the Brainwavz B400 they came as a very positive surprise: a focused, spectacularly well-dosed bass and a good sense of space with good clarity and a clean treble. I am listening to Fleetwood Mac's "Dreams" and "Go your own way" and the drums sound very natural. Nothing boomy here. "Under Pressure" by Queen/David Bowie...bassline and drums sounds just great and the whole image is very organic. Tickles my eardrums quite nicely.

These are particularly good for listening at low to moderate volumes because of their clarity. If I tried to find something "wrong" it is that the vocals could be more intimate and there could be a bit more body in the midrange [will have to do some tip rolling]. But hey...


----------



## Emelya (Nov 1, 2018)

Nimweth said:


> I have been spending quite a bit of time with the Artiste DC1 and investigated other dynamic/ceramic hybrids. The Radius TW41, IMR R1, Azio Heara and the DC1 all use a similar driver assembly (13mm dynamic + 12mm ceramic), although the diaphragm material may vary. Now there's another one, the Tunai Piano which uses the same hybrid design.


I'd like to add 2 more names to your list: Intech ProStereo L2 (13+12 DD-CD, available on British Amazon) and Sound-Inn TS-PIE010


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Yeah, the EZ AUDIO D4 have a rather unusual signature for a cheapo. Putting them into my flappers right after the Brainwavz B400 they came as a very positive surprise: a focused, spectacularly well-dosed bass and a good sense of space with good clarity and a clean treble. I am listening to Fleetwood Mac's "Dreams" and "Go your own way" and the drums sound very natural. Nothing boomy here. "Under Pressure" by Queen/David Bowie...bassline and drums sounds just great and the whole image is very organic. Tickles my eardrums quite nicely.
> 
> These are particularly good for listening at low to moderate volumes because of their clarity. If I tried to find something "wrong" it is that the vocals could be more intimate and there could be a bit more body in the midrange [will have to do some tip rolling]. But hey...



The purple version of the D4 is in the cart for 11:11.

The purple/silver KZ ZSN is on the way.

Looking forward to both.


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is ready! My review on E5000 from Final Audio! And they are from Asia as well  

You'll instantly fall in love with this one, an amazing IEM in every way possible, master of all, natural, thick, lush and really dynamic  I invite you to read more in the full article  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/11/final-e5000-thick-sound-delight.html


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> Yeah, the EZ AUDIO D4 have a rather unusual signature for a cheapo. Putting them into my flappers right after the Brainwavz B400 they came as a very positive surprise: a focused, spectacularly well-dosed bass and a good sense of space with good clarity and a clean treble. I am listening to Fleetwood Mac's "Dreams" and "Go your own way" and the drums sound very natural. Nothing boomy here. "Under Pressure" by Queen/David Bowie...bassline and drums sounds just great and the whole image is very organic. Tickles my eardrums quite nicely.
> 
> These are particularly good for listening at low to moderate volumes because of their clarity. If I tried to find something "wrong" it is that the vocals could be more intimate and there could be a bit more body in the midrange [will have to do some tip rolling]. But hey...


otto, go listen to kiln house and then reply.


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> Yeah, the EZ AUDIO D4 have a rather unusual signature for a cheapo. Putting them into my flappers right after the Brainwavz B400 they came as a very positive surprise: a focused, spectacularly well-dosed bass and a good sense of space with good clarity and a clean treble. I am listening to Fleetwood Mac's "Dreams" and "Go your own way" and the drums sound very natural. Nothing boomy here. "Under Pressure" by Queen/David Bowie...bassline and drums sounds just great and the whole image is very organic. Tickles my eardrums quite nicely.
> 
> These are particularly good for listening at low to moderate volumes because of their clarity. If I tried to find something "wrong" it is that the vocals could be more intimate and there could be a bit more body in the midrange [will have to do some tip rolling]. But hey...




Sounds like we both have the same thought that no way is this an $8 earphone.  The clarity and control put it pretty near the Ibasso IT01 in my book.


----------



## Nimweth

Emelya said:


> I'd like to add 2 more names to your list: Intech ProStereo L2 (13+12 DD-CD, available on British Amazon) and Sound-Inn TS-PIE010


Looking at the prices of these makes the Artiste DC1 incredible value! I have also been using the Hifiwalker A2 with JVC Spiral Dots and they are also very impressive with a similar sound balance. Any others out there rate these?


----------



## Otto Motor

Wiljen said:


> Sounds like we both have the same thought that no way is this an $8 earphone.  The clarity and control put it pretty near the Ibasso IT01 in my book.


The Ibasso IT01 has a much stronger sub-bass and more body/fatter sound overall imo. The EZ Audio has more clarity.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 1, 2018)

@Nimweth,  If researching Piezo hybrids then you have to include the SFR ****. I guess it is incorrectly labelled as a BA + DD but:





Of course titled incorrectly and also messed up the exploded as well.


----------



## Nimweth

Emelya said:


> I'd like to add 2 more names to your list: Intech ProStereo L2 (13+12 DD-CD, available on British Amazon) and Sound-Inn TS-PIE010


Looking at the prices of these makes the Artiste DC1 a real bargain! Meanwhile I have also been using the Hifiwalker A2 with JVC Spiral Dots and get a very similar sound balance to the DC1s. Anyone else out there liking the A2?


----------



## Nimweth

jant71 said:


> @Nimweth,  If researching Piezo hybrids then you have to include the SFR ****. I guess it is incorrectly labelled as a BA + DD but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, looks like a triple driver, DD+BA+piezo!


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> Looking at the prices of these makes the Artiste DC1 incredible value! I have also been using the Hifiwalker A2 with JVC Spiral Dots and they are also very impressive with a similar sound balance. Any others out there rate these?



I have the Hifiwalker A1.  There has been a lot of talk about that.  The A2 looks the same.  What is the difference?


----------



## Nimweth

The A1 has a microphone aand the A2 does not. That's it!


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> The A1 has a microphone aand the A2 does not. That's it!



Oh, I would have rather have had no mic.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 1, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> otto, go listen to kiln house and then reply.


What?


Spoiler: Kiln House?


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> The Ibasso IT01 has a much stronger sub-bass and more body/fatter sound overall imo. The EZ Audio has more clarity.



I'm not sure I think that is a bad trade off on the part of the D4.  I can lose a little sub-bass extension for that kind of control and clarity.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> What?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kiln House?


transitional fleetwood mac record--post peter green and pre-horrible AOR period. their then guitarist, danny kirwan, was a genius. you can find it on spotify.


----------



## dharmasteve

Oh, Oh, Oh. Danny Kirwan was a genius. Sadly passed away. The Fleetwood Mac track Dragonfly shows his genius. Kiln house....brilliant.


----------



## Wiljen

amazing how little each generation of fleetwood mac sounds like the previous one.


----------



## bizzazz

One of my two T2s has the same issue.  Oddly, when I swap the left and right cables, the issue goes away.  It means I have to wear the left bud on the right and the right one on the left, but I don't have any fit issues wearing it like that so it's fine.



ruckus1027 said:


> So, full disclosure, I'm on my third TinAudio T2s now.  I've left two of them in my pocket and put my pants in the washer.
> 
> I noticed the right channel is finicky sometimes, I think it's a less than perfect MMCX connection; happens when I'm moving around and the right cable gets moved around too. I've noticed it on the (two) new style T2s and not on my old one.  Anyone notice this too?
> 
> Anyway, I like the newer cable and the doo hickey they use where the L & R cables come together, compared to the old plastic see through ones.  Not sure what that's called.  But I really miss the little thing (not sure what it's called) you can pull up that keeps the L & F cable together.  I made my own, ghettorigged it; not pretty but functional.  I'm not sure how well it'll hold up.  Thought I'd share it, tried searching to see if there are better ideas, but not sure what they're called so I didn't have much luck.  Just two tiny O-rings, one smaller than the other. I think the photo is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## ufospls2

Hey Guys,

This is it. My first experience with Chi-Fi (apart from Hifiman.) I needed a pair of IEM’s and everyone round here seems to like the Tin Hifi T2’s, so I thought I would give them a shot. I paid $35USD for a used pair on Head-Fi, which I know isn’t a great deal and they can pretty much be had for that new, but I didn’t want to wait for them to arrive from China, so used it was.

The blue box they come is neat, and they are presented well. The stock blue foam tips look cool, but felt like garbage in my ears so I’m trying them with the small stock silicon tips. These don’t feel great either. I’m going to keep experimenting with the sizes and see if I can find something that feels a bit better, but I get the feeling that there are definitely better tips out there. For the price though, one can’t really complain. The cable worried me as I had read reports of lots of people having trouble with the MMCX connectors. Mine seems to be ok so far, so fingers crossed. I could see upgrading the cable being an option, but that kind of defeats the point of these IEMs. I was looking for something affordable, rugged, and decent sounding. However, spending $10 or similar on tips definitely might be worth a shot, so I’m going to look into that.

The thing I noticed immediately about the T2’s is the lack of clarity, separation, and definition they have compared to something like the Hifiman RE2000. However, for the price? These things are awesome! Everything I’m about to say in terms of sound is trying to take price into account, and the value for money these appear to offer. They are not as good as a top of the line pair of IEM’s (the usual suspects at least,) so keep that in mind. With that being said, these definitely punch above their weight class, and deserve praise for doing so.

The bass isn’t very present in terms of sound signature. I’ve seen people mention the port mod to bring up the bass so I might give that a try. Currently I’m just boosting the bass a bit via EQ, and that has helped me enjoy them a lot more. However, I do like bass, and I could see most people enjoying these even in stock form. I’m listening to Skee Masks “Compro” album currently, and the T2’s are coping well. Lots of fast complicated bass patterns, with no signs of smearing or muddiness. If you don’t mind playing about with EQ, I reckon most will be satisfied just fine with the T2’s bass response.

The mids are more present than with the IEM’s I usually prefer. I’d say that the T2 are fairly neutral over all. However, due to the bass being pulled back and the treble of the T2, they don’t sound overly warm and mushy. These are not a V shaped IEM.

The treble is nice so far. I haven’t found it drilling into my ears, annoying me and what not. It has a nice sense of air and sparkle. I could see it being too elevated for some peoples preferences, especially if you are particularly treble sensitive.

Soundstage is pretty average, nothing special to write home about. Imaging is also pretty average. In terms of technicalities on a whole, the T2’s don’t reach that “next level” that some TOTL IEM’s do. However, as stated before, for the price, they are great. I am curious if tips that are comfortable and bring out the best in the T2’s sound qualities will make a big difference.

Ok. The tips are garbage, its official. None of them are comfy. Comfort on the IEM’s themselves is alright I think, its just the tips holding them back. I don’t have any others to try currently, but once I am able to get some in, I will report back.

All in all, I’m really impressed what Tin Hifi has pulled off for $50ish USD here. They seem to be a fairly neutral, well rounded IEM with decent technicalities that doesn’t break the bank. They are well built and sound good. If you need a good IEM but like bass, don’t be scared to play around with EQ with the T2. They take it well. I am not the most experienced IEM user, but these really seem to tick a lot of boxes, especially if you don’t want to spend a fortune


----------



## chinmie

I'm curious, is there any true wireless bluetooth in earbud form? so far that i found are only iem form and of course the airpods form..i want no noise blocking like earbuds, but i want a more familiar mx500 or yuin type of surface touching my ears


----------



## crabdog

chinmie said:


> I'm curious, is there any true wireless bluetooth in earbud form? so far that i found are only iem form and of course the airpods form..i want no noise blocking like earbuds, but i want a more familiar mx500 or yuin type of surface touching my ears


I have never seen a true wireless earbud as you describe. I'm sure it's only a matter of time until someone does it.


----------



## thejoker13

I finally attempted to put words to my experience with the Toneking T88k. I hope you can get a glimpse into how special they truly are.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t88k.23402/reviews


----------



## demo-to (Nov 2, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> I finally attempted to put words to my experience with the Toneking T88k. I hope you can get a glimpse into how special they truly are.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t88k.23402/reviews


If you would like me to cool down the euphoria and prevent the community from getting overly hyped I am in. 

Because I was not satisfied with the T88k and liked the T4 far more.
I have to add I had the cheaper version of the T88k with metal lip nozzle and mesh.
And maybe that makes any difference to the sound.

Yes, the T88k gives you so many information BUT I felt it was such too much of boldness and thickness to the sound which was fatigueing me after only minutes of listening to it. Too much bass, too lush, too smooth.
I sold it and noticed the buyer sold it after one week. I arranged this deal and the third owner also liked this at first but sold it again after a week or two for the same reasons I did.

But again, maybe it's due to I had the cheaper version but if I am right you or someone else claimed Toneking claims that both versions have the same tuning.

So, to the folks. If you like to try out the T88k, take the extra money and make sure to buy the plastic nozzle version. It's not guaranteed but could make a difference.


----------



## audio123

thejoker13 said:


> I finally attempted to put words to my experience with the Toneking T88k. I hope you can get a glimpse into how special they truly are.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-t88k.23402/reviews


Nice comparison with the FLC8S. Thanks!


----------



## nxnje

Hello boys
Since it has been so much time now i'm using my MEMT x5 with foam tips, i've noticed with the ZS6 that they tamed down the treble in a bad way, so i thought about using them on my memt x5.
The issue is that i have driver flex problem with these with silicone tips.
If i use them with silicone tips i have a strange feeling in the ear, moreover if i slightly move my head (even very little movements) which put bass down and makes a strange vacuum feeling.
How can i solve this? I don't have problems with the ED9, piston fresh or zs6 with silicone tips, just with the memt.


----------



## bogginhead

Any of you guys involved in reviewing the Tin Audio T2 Pro?  I only ask because I've been waiting on a review pair myself (coming directly from Tin themselves) for quite a while now.  They seem to think I should have already received them (as of Monday).  Do any of you know where they might ship from, or have any of you received a pair for review yet?  Just wondering; I'm sure they'll show up any day now.


----------



## hakuzen

CoiL said:


> I don`t know if it is right place to ask but I hope so...
> 
> Is there anyone in EU with good enough measuring gear (FR graphs used in many reviews) to measure my modded IT01 FR with tips I`m using?
> I`m even willing to pay secured/tracked postage cost if not too high.
> ...


i have an IEC711 (coupler, mic, and preamp) calibrated rig (only fine tuning calibration of the mic above 10kHz is pendent). i've not used it during last months because i had to change the desktop pc and am busy with another more urgent task (improvements in our mobile game -MTB downhill-). guess i'll be able to use the rig again in about two weeks.
check my inventory, as you can select other gear to compare IT01 with. but it would be great to have an stock IT01 to compare to your modded one.
i'm in spain. shipping cost (€) to europe countries in 2017 (add about 3-5% in 2018) was:
<=50g   1.55 (eco)   4.55 (certified)
<100g   2.25 (eco)   5.25 (certified)
you can also ask to RAA, they are even nearer to you and pretty sure they'd measure yout IT01 as well. i prefer the FR i get with my rig than theirs, but thy also measure many other parameters.


----------



## CoiL

hakuzen said:


> i have an IEC711 (coupler, mic, and preamp) calibrated rig (only fine tuning calibration of the mic above 10kHz is pendent). i've not used it during last months because i had to change the desktop pc and am busy with another more urgent task (improvements in our mobile game -MTB downhill-). guess i'll be able to use the rig again in about two weeks.
> check my inventory, as you can select other gear to compare IT01 with. but it would be great to have an stock IT01 to compare to your modded one.
> i'm in spain. shipping cost (€) to europe countries in 2017 (add about 3-5% in 2018) was:
> <=50g   1.55 (eco)   4.55 (certified)
> ...


Great! Will think about it. Please send me also info about RAA in PM.
I also wish to get comparison to stock IT01, as who knows, maybe I`m hallucinating ;D


----------



## IesaAR

mbwilson111 said:


> The purple version of the D4 is in the cart for 11:11.
> 
> The purple/silver KZ ZSN is on the way.
> 
> Looking forward to both.


Nice! Can you let us know how they sound when you get them, I'm looking into a set for myself


----------



## CoiL

demo-to said:


> If you would like me to cool down the euphoria and prevent the community from getting overly hyped I am in.
> 
> Because I was not satisfied with the T88k and liked the T4 far more.
> I have to add I had the cheaper version of the T88k with metal lip nozzle and mesh.
> ...



If just the internals are tuned same (crossover) then nozzle material and size makes difference in sound. If they tuned both versions by different nozzle to be same, then SQ should be same... but it`s unlikely.


----------



## fenderbendr

What are some good IEM’s under $50 that fit like the KZ ZS3(or any over ear style like that) and are great for classic rock, hard rock, and metal?  I’m just looking for something that gives a good kick drum punch, a nice snare drum attack, and a quality midrange for the guitars.  I don’t get much of the punch and attack from the ZS3, even though I’ve done the foam mod and removed the grill cover.


----------



## ruckus1027

Will give your idea a try to see if it helps.



bizzazz said:


> One of my two T2s has the same issue.  Oddly, when I swap the left and right cables, the issue goes away.  It means I have to wear the left bud on the right and the right one on the left, but I don't have any fit issues wearing it like that so it's fine.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Oh, I would have rather have had no mic.


Yes, I got these with my H2 DAP. Since buying it I have bought 9 more IEMs so had not listened to the A2s, they were still in the box. They really are exceptional! There is so much detail and delicacy in the treble which is harmonically very accurate. It doesn't sound like other dynamic drivers, more like a piezo or BA in the treble. Mids are quite forward and clean and bass goes nice and deep with no bloat. Do you have the same impressions?


----------



## phrancini

I'm about to buy a pair of BGVP DM6 from Penon. Should I buy it from https://penonaudio.com/ or from Penon Audio Store on Aliexpress?


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Hello, Have anyone Tested / Listen to Both the BGVP DM6 and FiiO FH5? How do they compare and which is better in your opinion?


----------



## SuperLuigi

phrancini said:


> I'm about to buy a pair of BGVP DM6 from Penon. Should I buy it from https://penonaudio.com/ or from Penon Audio Store on Aliexpress?



I'd get it from Ali and use some of the aliexpress coupons and store coupons.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Otto Motor said:


> Mine should be arriving today. Good to hear that they are fun.



So otto, any first impressions on the EzAudio D4?


----------



## Otto Motor

SuperLuigi said:


> So otto, any first impressions on the EzAudio D4?


Yes, I did yesterday on this thread. Also checked the instrument separation which is incredibly good.


----------



## Emelya

Nimweth said:


> Looking at the prices of these makes the Artiste DC1 incredible value!


I forgot to say about the HTC Pro Studio MAX500. I think it was the first product with 13+12 formula. And the DC1 inherited the remote with red button


----------



## Nimweth

Emelya said:


> I forgot to say about the HTC Pro Studio MAX500. I think it was the first product with 13+12 formula. And the DC1 inherited the remote with red button


They are about 26 GBP on eBay. That's good if they sound as good as the DC1.


----------



## Emelya

Nimweth said:


> They are about 26 GBP on eBay. That's good if they sound as good as the DC1.


There's no box in the package. Nobody knows whether it's fake or original


----------



## Nimweth

Emelya said:


> There's no box in the package. Nobody knows whether it's fake or original


Uh-oh!


----------



## thejoker13

demo-to said:


> If you would like me to cool down the euphoria and prevent the community from getting overly hyped I am in.
> 
> Because I was not satisfied with the T88k and liked the T4 far more.
> I have to add I had the cheaper version of the T88k with metal lip nozzle and mesh.
> ...


I haven't heard the metal nozzle ones, but you're doesn't sound at all like mine. I wonder if maybe something was wrong with yours possibly, who knows. I don't find mine fatiguing at all and I am FAR from a basshead. They're definitely more of a mid focused tuning than anything. 
I'm glad you shared your opinion on them though, as that helps keep impressions balanced.


----------



## thejoker13

CoiL said:


> If just the internals are tuned same (crossover) then nozzle material and size makes difference in sound. If they tuned both versions by different nozzle to be same, then SQ should be same... but it`s unlikely.


This actually makes alot of sense. The seller said they were tuned the same, but nozzle width and materials would have a drastic difference in the way they sound. So far everyone I know that has the acrylic nozzle talks about their mids and the metal nozzle users talk about the bass. Good call man!


----------



## antdroid (Nov 2, 2018)

Slater said:


> I certainly have enough gear haha. I could easily do 100+ reviews with just my own personal gear.
> 
> I guess it was a couple of reasons:
> 
> ...



Slater - your review was very good. I hope you end up writing more reviews, even if they have minimal or no photos. Your opinions are very good and everything I've seen from you sounds relatively unbiased and I've seen you come from different sides in debates which I appreciate. Plus you have good enthusiasm and kindness that makes this hobby enjoyable to chat with others about.

I'm just a new gear reviewer myself. It is quite a bit of work -- more than I expected, especially as I get more involved and refine how I want to do things. My last review, which is publishing on a much bigger site than my blog, took over a week to write and photo editing, and that was after spending months listening to the IEMs. Definitely takes a bit of time to do and also takes you away from the gear you actually like to listen to in many cases.

If anyone ever feels like I am "selling out," i'd welcome a quick slap in the face. So far I've had the opportunity to get samples and loaners from a couple places that do not care what I write, which is great. I hope that becomes a trend. I have written an average review and the company didnt appreciate it. Tough luck.

It's becoming harder to find major flaws now (at the product's respective price point) though because these products are getting so much better at increasingly lower prices. While the technology in headphones havent necessarily revolutionized, the manufacturability and optimizations have definitely seen significant change as more companies are now on the market with better products and lower prices. In many cases, comparisons between products is more relevant than a stand alone review.


----------



## phrancini

SuperLuigi said:


> I'd get it from Ali and use some of the aliexpress coupons and store coupons.


Thank you. That's exactly what I did.


----------



## geagle

@demo-to @thejoker13 @CoiL I have the acrylic T88k (like joker13's, I believe, and unlike demo-to's). And I found mine more like demo-to thinks of his than like joker13. On mine, tbh, the bass is not THAT overpowering (like I'm interpreting what demo-to is saying), but I feel like there's a pretty strong boost in mid-bass that ends up coloring voices, sort of, and which spoils them for my personal taste - I'm fine with the music itself, mostly, but as soon as somebody starts singing I find them "veiled", so to speak (meaning the voice is not as I expect/want it to be). So, either 1) our batches are tuned differently (but it's not just the nozzle, given that mine looks like joker's, but sounds more like demo-to's), or 2) we have different preferences/hear things differently. Me, as I said, I find the T88k a bit too warm for my personal taste.

On a different note, based on thejoker13's review, I guess I probably would like the T4  .


----------



## peter123

antdroid said:


> Slater - your review was very good. I hope you end up writing more reviews, even if they have minimal or no photos. Your opinions are very good and everything I've seen from you sounds relatively unbiased and I've seen you come from different sides in debates which I appreciate. Plus you have good enthusiasm and kindness that makes this hobby enjoyable to chat with others about.
> 
> I'm just a new gear reviewer myself. It is quite a bit of work -- more than I expected, especially as I get more involved and refine how I want to do things. My last review, which is publishing on a much bigger site than my blog, took over a week to write and photo editing, and that was after spending months listening to the IEMs. Definitely takes a bit of time to do and also takes you away from the gear you actually like to listen to in many cases.
> 
> ...



You've got a lot of good points in your post. Unfortunately I think it's inevitable to avoid that some manufacturers don't take it well if you don't hype the product that they've sendt you (as you've already experienced). Stay true to yourself despite this and I'm sure you'll do well in the long run.

You're right that it's very time consuming. Unfortunately I'm not able to keep up with reviews myself anymore since I've got four kids and a full time job (actually way more than full time ) doing something completely different, can't stop reading in here though.... 

Good luck with your future reviews as well


----------



## Makahl

Guys, is there any Chinese version of this iem bag? This case seems perfect to protect my metallic-body IEMs against any possible metal scratches due to colliding into a case. 



> Nifty protective bag split into two comparments for IEMs.



Btw, I'd buy it directly from CA if the shipping wasn't that expensive. lol.


----------



## Slater (Nov 2, 2018)

antdroid said:


> Slater - your review was very good. I hope you end up writing more reviews, even if they have minimal or no photos. Your opinions are very good and everything I've seen from you sounds relatively unbiased and I've seen you come from different sides in debates which I appreciate. Plus you have good enthusiasm and kindness that makes this hobby enjoyable to chat with others about.
> 
> I'm just a new gear reviewer myself. It is quite a bit of work -- more than I expected, especially as I get more involved and refine how I want to do things. My last review, which is publishing on a much bigger site than my blog, took over a week to write and photo editing, and that was after spending months listening to the IEMs. Definitely takes a bit of time to do and also takes you away from the gear you actually like to listen to in many cases.
> 
> ...



Thanks friend. You make good points and provide food for thought.

Like you, I listened to the IEM for a solid month before even starting the review. I told this to BQEYZ up front, and they were OK with it. This ensured me that they did truly believe in an honest unbiased review process, and also backed up the fact that I was taking the right approach. I mean, it’s my reputation on the line. This is more important to me than some random consumer product.

Your last point was especially pertinent - how comparisons between products is important. This is something I definitely plan to add to my next review.

There was actually an IEM I wanted to directly compare the BQEYZ KB1 to, but unfortunately it’s banned so I couldn’t even mention it. I guess this is why many reviewers have their own site, giving them certain liberties (which can be both good and bad).


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 3, 2018)

antdroid said:


> Slater - your review was very good. I hope you end up writing more reviews, even if they have minimal or no photos.



The sole purpose of any review is to give an accurate, uncoloured account of an item for the purpose of information - that's it. It does not require (m)any fancy photos of brochure quality. Brochures belong exclusively to marketing and appeal to emotions aiming to create a buying impulse. A good example is real estate advertisements overloaded with staged photos. A review should exclusively appeal to the rational and not to emotions.

Review and marketing (even if unintended) are counteracting; this combination constitutes a conflict and an overload of fancy photos takes away from any review and its credibility. Example: Tyll Hertsens at innerfidelity had the very best reviews imo and they did not rely on photographic window dressing but entirely on his technical understanding - which gave him maximal credibility. In contrast, a pretty woman posing on a sportscar does not give any information on the technical abilities of the vehicle. However, people interested in selling their gear rub their hands for such free visual advertisement.

Unfortunately, the whole blogosphere is overloaded with window dressing as it is also a way to show off.

Last but not least, guess what I think is the most important quick information in a review: yes, the price of the item. It should be in the specifications and easy to find - which is rarely the case. This is the most overlooked thing imo, and most frequent in reviews of items supplied free of charge.


----------



## Slater (Nov 2, 2018)

Makahl said:


> Guys, is there any Chinese version of this iem bag? This case seems perfect to protect my metallic-body IEMs against any possible metal scratches due to colliding into a case.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I'd buy it directly from CA if the shipping wasn't that expensive. lol.



Ah, you could take a regular cinch bag and sew that divider yourself in under a minute. It would be very easy, even if you’ve never sewn in your life.

Trust me, I’ve been sewing stuff since I was a kid, from buttons to hemming to making costumes from scratch. That divider would be as basic as it gets. And since you’re the only one that would ever see it, it wouldn’t matter if it’s not perfectly straight with nice looking stitches. If it’s functional, then winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> The sole purpose of any review is to give an accurate, uncoloured account of an item for the purpose of information - that's it. It does not require (m)any fancy photos of brochure quality. Brochures belong exclusively to marketing and appeal to emotions aiming to create a buying impulse. A good example is real estate advertisements overloaded with staged photos. A review should exclusively appeal to the rational and not to emotions.
> 
> Review and marketing (even if unintended) are counteracting; this combination constitutes a conflict and an overload of fancy photos takes away from any review and its credibility. Example: Tyll Hertsens at innerfidelity had the very best reviews imo and they did not rely on photographic window dressing but entirely on his technical abilities - which gave him maximal credibility. In contrast, a pretty woman posing on a sportscar does not give any information on the technical abilities of the vehicle. However, people interested in selling their gear rub their hands for such free visual advertisement.
> 
> ...



Good points Otto!

BTW, I updated my review with the cost. As you said, it’s one of the most important things to list. I put it first in the specifications. How’s that for being important?


----------



## thejoker13

geagle said:


> @demo-to @thejoker13 @CoiL I have the acrylic T88k (like joker13's, I believe, and unlike demo-to's). And I found mine more like demo-to thinks of his than like joker13. On mine, tbh, the bass is not THAT overpowering (like I'm interpreting what demo-to is saying), but I feel like there's a pretty strong boost in mid-bass that ends up coloring voices, sort of, and which spoils them for my personal taste - I'm fine with the music itself, mostly, but as soon as somebody starts singing I find them "veiled", so to speak (meaning the voice is not as I expect/want it to be). So, either 1) our batches are tuned differently (but it's not just the nozzle, given that mine looks like joker's, but sounds more like demo-to's), or 2) we have different preferences/hear things differently. Me, as I said, I find the T88k a bit too warm for my personal taste.
> 
> On a different note, based on thejoker13's review, I guess I probably would like the T4  .


Just out of curiosity, but what tips and cable did you settle on? I'm really trying to figure out how our feelings could be so different. I feel like it's more than just a preference thing and more of a variant in tuning. 
The T4 are definitely the complete 180 of the T88k, whereas the T88k has full, large warm notes, and the T4 is thinner and brighter with great clarity. I absolutely love both and feel like they compliment each other well.


----------



## superuser1

thejoker13 said:


> Just out of curiosity, but what tips and cable did you settle on? I'm really trying to figure out how our feelings could be so different. I feel like it's more than just a preference thing and more of a variant in tuning.
> The T4 are definitely the complete 180 of the T88k, whereas the T88k has full, large warm notes, and the T4 is thinner and brighter with great clarity. I absolutely love both and feel like they compliment each other well.


I would really like to know whats going on there.


----------



## vault108

I am planning on getting Moondrop Kanas Pro and either Blessing or A8 on 11.11. I wonder if there are any impressions on the Moondrop A8? It cost more than the Toneking 8BA or **** 8BA but Moondrop make great IEMs.


----------



## chinmie

vault108 said:


> I am planning on getting Moondrop Kanas Pro and either Blessing or A8 on 11.11. I wonder if there are any impressions on the Moondrop A8? It cost more than the Toneking 8BA or **** 8BA but Moondrop make great IEMs.



haven't tried the A8, but if it's any upgrade to the A4 it should be really good. the A4 is one great sounding iem


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 3, 2018)

Slater said:


> Good points Otto!
> 
> BTW, I updated my review with the cost. As you said, it’s one of the most important things to list. I put it first in the specifications. How’s that for being important?


Great! When HifiChris proofread my very first review, he gave me the following recommendations: 1) put price in specs, 2) remove personal prefs, and 3) remove the test playlist. So I did. And if I had not followed his advice, I would have linked to 2 and 3 in order to avoid endless repetition in future reviews [laudible example on @Wiljen's audiofool blog: keeping the test tracks on an extra page also allowed for some useful explanations what each track tells the listener...I am now using some of his recommendations for my own testing]. Some repetition such as Disclaimers cannot be avoided - but wait for my upcoming review of the EZAUDIO D4 and look for some little quirks the inattentive reader will not catch...see also some of my previous reviews. As to photos...there are tons of them at the bottom of each aliexpress listing showing every possible detail. You should get for the most part away with the obligatory product link.

Another good advice came from @mbwilson111, who is not particularly keen on FR curves. She suggested to work with Spoilers to conceal information that is not universally appealing.



Spoiler: Information not appealing to everybody...do NOT push this button









Both linking and "spoilering" save scrolling.

Speaking of FR graphs: will join my neighbour on the weekend to measure a second pair of Brainwavz B400 (after the first pair had a huge channel imbalance and the second one sounds boomy in the bass)...before eventually getting my own setup going.


----------



## AudioObsession (Nov 3, 2018)

So, I wanted to put in a few days of listening before posting my impressions of the ToneKing T4 earphones.
This is my first all BA earphone and I must say I am very impressed.
The only other earphone I have that is worthy of a similar price comparison is my LZ A4, so I will compare the two here..
The T4 have a neutral signature with a slight emphasis in higher treble.

The T4 has nice big soundstage that is wider and deeper than my LZ A4..
I was in love with the LZA4's sound stage but the T4 brings a whole other WOW factor level.
I am amazed by the 3D holographic stage I get on the T4.

Bass reaches deep (***with a good seal*** I prefer Comply Audio Pro Tips) and is very quick and tight clean and clear.
I was able to faintly hear test tones as low as 20hz but it's deepest "Sub-bass" note seems to start around 30hz to 50hz)
I would say 36hz sub-bass being the strongest but not higher in quantity than bass starting at 60hz on up...
I was surprised by this because so often people say that BAs are a bit bass shy.. I can say they kept up with my LZ A4....Even with no back filters on the A4 the T4 still kept up just fine.. Although I would say the A4 is more mid bass heavy then the T4.

For the the Mid-Bass on the T4 is just the right amount without being muddy or unnatural sounding. again: as long as you have a perfect seal, the T4 will provide a good "natural punch" nothing is too hyped or lacking here.

Mids (upper and lower) sound beautiful on male and female vocals.
Snares have a very nice "crack" to them. The T4 have very natural mid range as it should.
The T4 are far superior in quantity, quality and detail in the mid-range (especially in the 400hz to 1khz area) when compared to my LZ A4.

Treble is very accurate and has a nice sizzle to it without being sibilant or fatiguing.
And again, the treble here is far superior in quantity, quality and detail when compared to my LZ A4.
As I said; the T4 is slightly boosted in the treble (somewhere in 8khz to 10khz region).
To my ears, high-hats and cymbals sound just right, no digital or artificial sizzle to them.
You hear the treble as it is intended, nothing seems to add or subtract.
I played my most "sibilant" tracks and ran into no issues with sibilance in the T4, so Toneking some how figured out how to have a very clear crisp detailed treble without the sibilance.
I just may become a treble-head, because the detail and clarity is just fantastic to my ears.

Build Quality is a very nice solid acrylic resin type.
Fit is good but not perfect to my ears...I find myself having to adjust them to just the right angle or I get some "hot spots" in my right ear...
With that said; you will want to use one size down from your normal eartip size due to the nozzles being slightly larger towards the base of the nozzle. Once I understood this I was able to ware them for hours at a time with minimal adjustments.

The blue & black braided cable is very attractive and fairly soft, although I would have liked the cable a bit more if it were just a little thicker, but overall; it is still a nice cable.
And again, I really like the way it looks.

Overall, I am very satisfied
If my T4 were lost or stolen I would definitely buy them again.
A very good buy that seems to punch quite far above it's price.

Thanks so much to @thejoker13 for all his help and time with me.
You were right! these are absolutely wonderful! I am so happy with them. 

I would also like to add that the "ToneKing Audio Store" (where I purchased my T4 ) was wonderful to deal with.
They answered all my questions, and were always very courteous and professional.


----------



## demo-to (Nov 3, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> Just out of curiosity, but what tips and cable did you settle on? I'm really trying to figure out how our feelings could be so different. I feel like it's more than just a preference thing and more of a variant in tuning.
> The T4 are definitely the complete 180 of the T88k, whereas the T88k has full, large warm notes, and the T4 is thinner and brighter with great clarity. I absolutely love both and feel like they compliment each other well.





superuser1 said:


> I would really like to know whats going on there.


When I had the T4 I thought this is like the best answer to a neutral balanced sounding IEM in its price bracket. Just sold it because I liked the Mini4 that time a tad more. I didn't thought the P4 was thin but absolutely correct and flat, like a 200USD ER4SR.
Getting the T88k (old version) it was no way feeling anymore like neutral balanced but very much north of this. Overpowering Sub bass boost and warmth. But not to forget many strengths in other categories, too, to be fair. But the bads were strong enough for me to overrule the strengths.


----------



## geagle (Nov 3, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> Just out of curiosity, but what tips and cable did you settle on? I'm really trying to figure out how our feelings could be so different. I feel like it's more than just a preference thing and more of a variant in tuning.
> The T4 are definitely the complete 180 of the T88k, whereas the T88k has full, large warm notes, and the T4 is thinner and brighter with great clarity. I absolutely love both and feel like they compliment each other well.



Sadly, I sort of threw down the towel on them - did not manage to get to a sound that I liked just with tips and cable, need to use EQ (and they do respond well to EQ, especially on a device which is well equipped to use EQ - like the Lotoo Paw 5k MkII with its PMEQ, or the Cayin N6, which has a graphic equalizer that works quite well, I found). But since I do not actually like to use EQ, I'm not using them much (plus I have quite a few other IEMS that just WORK like I like them to work, lol).

Anyway, for tips, I ended up using Final's type B (in Large - I have large ear canals, only few tips do manage to ensure a seal - Spiral Dots in L, Symbio wide in L, Acoustune AET07a in L, Final in L, Sony Hybrids in LL, to name a few), I preferred them to the Spiral Dots (which are my go-to tip in about 90-95% of cases ). For cable, I tried lots of different stuff, including a couple of pure silver cables. They helped, but did not solve my problem. So i'm just using their own stock cable on them, now (with EQ). I came to the conclusion that, unless some very unusual circumstances apply, there's only so much you can do with tips/cables to alter the basic sound signature of a 'phone.

Sad truth is that I should probably just sell them and move on, lol. But my brain tells me that I like Toneking (I have the shockwave III, and the TO400, and I like both a lot), so my heart is not yet willing to follow where my ears are leading me  .

Edited to add: @thejoker13 oh, BTW, one of the cables I tried is the same oksc awesome silver cable you have and liked too! It did help (BTW2, it's one the best silver cables I ever had the pleasure to try - does exactly what a silver cable is supposed to, enhancing clarity etc), but it did not solve my problem, as I said.


----------



## NeonHD (Nov 3, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Great! When HifiChris proofread my very first review, he gave me the following recommendations: 1) put price in specs, 2) remove personal prefs, and 3) remove the test playlist. So I did. And if I had not followed his advice, I would have linked to 2 and 3 in order to avoid endless repetition in future reviews [laudible example on @Wiljen's audiofool blog: keeping the test tracks on an extra page also allowed for some useful explanations what each track tells the listener...I am now using some of his recommendations for my own testing]. Some repetition such as Disclaimers cannot be avoided - but wait for my upcoming review of the EZAUDIO D4 and look for some little quirks the inattentive reader will not catch...see also some of my previous reviews. As to photos...there are tons of them at the bottom of each aliexpress listing showing every possible detail. You should get for the most part away with the obligatory product link.
> 
> Another good advice came from @mbwilson111, who is not particularly keen on FR curves. She suggested to work with Spoilers to conceal information that is not universally appealing.
> 
> ...



I also believe that—like essays—the styling and format of the reviews are really important too. The most important thing being paragraphing. No one is going to read a review that is a huge bunch of text clumped together, always remember to separate your thoughts/points into nice readable paragraphs (don't overdo it though). Also please use headers for each paragraph and make them bolded. Looks much nicer and more organized.


----------



## CoiL (Nov 3, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Last but not least, guess what I think is the most important quick information in a review: yes, the price of the item. It should be in the specifications and easy to find - which is rarely the case. This is the most overlooked thing imo, and most frequent in reviews of items supplied free of charge.


+1

This is basically the first thing I look in review - if it is within my price bracket as I have set strict limit to my wallet and level where I`m still willing to go price wise.


CoiL said:


> A little curiosity question - If one has heard/owns iBasso IT01 (at least 200h playtime + proper amping and wide-bore silicone tips) and can imagine it being more balanced (less prominent bass and thus more revealed/prominent mids) and detailed (referring to my modded version) - which one would You pick as upgrade from following list?:
> 
> _Anew U1           (130$)
> Hisenior B5+      (100-132$)
> ...


Any more recommendations?


----------



## crabdog

Just posted my review of the BQEYZ KB1. Definitely a brand to keep an eye on. I sure hope it conforms to all the ways a review _should_ be done as has been discussed in here recently. (Actually, nah, I don't care in the least.)  Enjoy.
https://primeaudio.org/bqeyz-kb1-iem-review/


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Just posted my review of the BQEYZ KB1. Definitely a brand to keep an eye on. I sure hope it conforms to all the ways a review _should_ be done as has been discussed in here recently. (Actually, nah, I don't care in the least.)  Enjoy.
> https://primeaudio.org/bqeyz-kb1-iem-review/



I made sure to nerf the image quality on the one I released today. Cause, you know, screw being professional.


----------



## Ahmad313

Can someone please share a comparison between the Magaosi MGS-401 and Toneking T4 or someone share his impressions about the Magaosi 401  , i have to choose one , thanks .


----------



## ufospls2 (Nov 3, 2018)

Has anyone else tried wearing their Tin T2's reversed? I tried changing the channels and wearing them similar to the CA Vega, and they are much comfier??? Maybe its just me. I'm also getting a way better seal and they sound a bit better. Go figure. I think i might keep them like this


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the EZAudio D4 is up.


----------



## SuperLuigi

For anyone looking to buy the EZAudio d4, i reached out to NiceHCK and asked if it was possible to get the 11.11 promo price earlier and they were totally okay with it and sent me the following message.

"And you can tell other head-fi bro，they can buy now，get $7.99（no need to wait until 11.11"

So if you are looking to purchase, you know the drill!


----------



## Ukedone

ufospls2 said:


> Has anyone else tried wearing their Tin T2's reversed? I tried changing the channels and wearing them similar to the CA Vega, and they are much comfier??? Maybe its just me. I'm also getting a way better seal and they sound a bit better. Go figure. I think i might keep them like this


That’s how I have used mine since day one (with reversed cables).


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 3, 2018)

Slater said:


> I posted a review of the BQEYZ KB1 (my 1st official HeadFi review): https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb1.23401/reviews#review-21112
> 
> Lemme know what you think. I did skip the 'fancy photos' that many of you other folks take. That's something I will improve next time


Nice review, Slater! ...Very detailed!

It's a refresher to read your honest and most accurate review. 

-Clear


----------



## Slater

ufospls2 said:


> Has anyone else tried wearing their Tin T2's reversed? I tried changing the channels and wearing them similar to the CA Vega, and they are much comfier??? Maybe its just me. I'm also getting a way better seal and they sound a bit better. Go figure. I think i might keep them like this



That's the only way I can wear mine and get a deep enough insertion to get niiiiice deep bass. Up, with L and R swapped.

I have tried and tried to wear them down with no luck. It's unfortunate though, as I would rather wear the T2 down. I have some Spinfits on the way, and I am hoping they'll be long enough to allow me to wear the T2 down.


----------



## Francisk

Does anyone here have any experience with the TRN BT10 MMCX bluetooth cable that is wired wrongly and produce a "Out of Phase" sound on their Tin Audio T2? I've purchased 2 units of TRN BT10 MMCX bluetooth cable from 2 different Aliexpress sellers that produce "Out of Phase" sound. I'm 100% sure that my T2 is not "Out of Phase" on the T2 stock cable and my other MMCX non Bluetooth MMCX cables. I'd like to hear if any T2 users are facing the same issue on their TRN Bluetooth cable.


----------



## audio123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Ahmad313 said:


> Can someone please share a comparison between the Magaosi MGS-401 and Toneking T4 or someone share his impressions about the Magaosi 401  , i have to choose one , thanks .


My review on the Magaosi-401. Enjoy reading!


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 4, 2018)

* Here some information on frequency responses and channel (im)balances fresh from the press.*

1.* Brainwavz B400:* Measured were two pairs, one aqua and one frosty. The measurements were repeated.



Observations:
None of the four earpieces' frequency response below 300 Hz match even remotely.
The frosty pair has more bass than the aqua pair.
Brainwavz have a quality (control) issue.

--> a third pair is on its way. The latest run is that to have a smooth, glossy finish and doesn't resemble a used chewing gum anymore.



Spoiler: Brainwavz B400 frequency curves









2.* Ulitmate Ears E900S*


Spoiler: UE900S frequency curve









Good channel balance, nice linear bass, scary dip in the midrange.


3.* iBasso IT01*


Spoiler: iBasso IT01 frequency respons curve









Mega bass/sub-bass section.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 4, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> I made sure to nerf the image quality on the one I released today. Cause, you know, screw being professional.


Hey B9, be a good sport, take it easy, and stop turning my words around. I was talking of image quantity (and context) and not quality (which you are referring to). Your images are outstanding and you show me one of your reviews I have not "liked" (although the quality or "professionalism" of a review does not rely on the quality of the accompanying images and/or professional photography). According to your logic, we would have to call Tyll Hertsens unprofessional. And that's not the case. But I have seen reviews elsewhere where the packaging was shown 19 times.

I reckon such discussion is expected between a guy with an arts degree and a guy with a science degree . I wouldn't worry.

But my real problem is not B9 but B400 ...channel imbalances and inconsistencies between pairs although they look identical on my photos. Very disappointing at this price. I wonder how many people have such faulty pairs but no measurement rig to identify and characterize the issue.


----------



## bogginhead

This is a repost from a post of mine from "the discovery thread"; I thought I might be able to find more / other opinions and reccomendations here.  I apologise if this goes against any rules of the board or anything; please just let me know and I'll make sure it doesn't happen again.

Can you guys reccomend a multi-BA (preferably 5 or 6+) or hybrid (1 DD+ 5 BA for example, or more of both) chi-fi iem to me?  I lean toward a neutral / more midrange-based sound.  Also, I love the sound of the Tin T2, but I'm really looking to upgrade at least a little.  I've set a budget for myself at $160.  So far, I've considered these IEMs:

Musicmaker TK13s
HIFI Super SD7 Plus (love these; at least their looks)
SD7 Plus
SD7 Hybrid
Toneking TS5
Kiniera IDUN
TENHZ K5
NICEHK MAGAOSI K5
NICEHK HC5
NICEHK HK6 (have read a ton of great reviews on these)

Any of these anywhere near what I'm aiming for?


----------



## DarkZenith

bogginhead said:


> This is a repost from a post of mine from "the discovery thread"; I thought I might be able to find more / other opinions and reccomendations here.  I apologise if this goes against any rules of the board or anything; please just let me know and I'll make sure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Can you guys reccomend a multi-BA (preferably 5 or 6+) or hybrid (1 DD+ 5 BA for example, or more of both) chi-fi iem to me?  I lean toward a neutral / more midrange-based sound.  Also, I love the sound of the Tin T2, but I'm really looking to upgrade at least a little.  I've set a budget for myself at $160.  So far, I've considered these IEMs:
> 
> ...


BQEYZ KB100 : almost same sound signature as T2 but with fuller and wider bass (and a far better soundstage IMHO, deeper and more accurate).
Just check the reviews about them : https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb100.23369/reviews


----------



## Ahmad313

audio123 said:


> My review on the Magaosi-401. Enjoy reading!


Very nice , excellent review ,
Thanks for your help bro ,


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> 3.* iBasso IT01*



Finally one user measurement @ IT01! Very hard to find any decent graphs on IT01. Now, imagine IT01 bass reduced and more details in mids/highs/bass and mids more prominent -> modded IT01


----------



## audio123

Ahmad313 said:


> Very nice , excellent review ,
> Thanks for your help bro ,


Glad to be of help!


----------



## Dobrescu George

CoiL said:


> Finally one user measurement @ IT01! Very hard to find any decent graphs on IT01. Now, imagine IT01 bass reduced and more details in mids/highs/bass and mids more prominent -> modded IT01



The bass and treble wouldn't be as impactful if the mids were more forward...


----------



## Slater (Nov 4, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> The bass and treble wouldn't be as impactful if the mids were more forward...



So many people complain when gear doesn’t have forward mids, but that really is a fine line. Like you said, it’s so easy to lose bass and treble impact as mids are pushed forward.

Obviously we all hear different blah blah. My personal approach when tuning mids is ‘a little goes a long way’.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Slater said:


> So many people complain when gear doesn’t have forward mids, but that really is a fine line. Like you said, it’s so easy to lose bass and treble impact as mids are pushed forward.
> 
> My personal approach when tuning mids is ‘a little goes a long way’.



Totally agreed about that  

Also, when talking about mids balance, I tend to always EQ IEMs to pull Bass and Treble more forward, but I very rarely find myself adjusting the midrange more forward. Curious if it is a music thing though, like, maybe what everyone listens to plays a big role in this


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> So many people complain when gear doesn’t have forward mids, but that really is a fine line. Like you said, it’s so easy to lose bass and treble impact as mids are pushed forward.
> 
> Obviously we all hear different blah blah. My personal approach when tuning mids is ‘a little goes a long way’.


We had this discussion before. There are some pricey V-shaped quality earphones, for example one from Campfire. I think the idea of the iBasso IT01 is to provide a rather strong quality bass with a very well-extended quality sub-bass...which inadvertently moves the frequency response into a V-shape.  But the sound of the IT01 is rather "fat/beefy" so that the mids are full bodied with a good density and never appear (too far) back...as opposed to the KZ ZS10 for example. What stays a bit behind is clarity.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> We had this discussion before. There are some pricey V-shaped quality earphones, for example one from Campfire. I think the idea of the iBasso IT01 is to provide a rather strong quality bass with a very well-extended quality sub-bass...which inadvertently moves the frequency response into a V-shape.  But the sound of the IT01 is rather "fat/beefy" so that the mids are full bodied with a good density and never appear (too far) back...as opposed to the KZ ZS10 for example. What stays a bit behind is clarity.



IT04 also has a smoother midrange, I think it is the way tey did the tuning to be smoother and more musical in the midrange


----------



## Slater (Nov 4, 2018)

So the QKZ VK3 ($5) showed up yesterday.

It is based off the ZS3 not the ZS4, as the nozzle is the smaller ZS3 one (with no lip).

A big bummer was the cable. Despite it _looking _like a removable cable (with the identical ZS3 2-pin connector shoulder), it is just for show. The cable is fixed, which I was unaware of. Basically, imagine supergluing a stock mic'd cable to the KZ ZS3, and this is the QKZ VK3.

The included tips suck - they are too shallow and should have been longer. I swapped them for the KZ Starlines to get a proper fit. The VK3 (supposedly) has a single dynamic 10mm graphene (sprayed) driver.

They also claim High-Res certification. Whether this is even true or not, doesn't matter much. I put very little stock into HR certification, because it does not guarantee "good sound" by any stretch.

The VK3 sound is v-shaped, with a boosted low end. I assume this is due to the long and narrow nozzle and lack of a front vent. Basically if you have heard the KZ ZS3, you know basically what to expect.

I tried to retune it by adding a 0.3mm front vent, and it made it sound worse. So I filled the vent back in to put it back to stock.

The QKZ VK3 suffers from driver flex and an insertion suction effect (just like the KZ ZS3). No surprise there. It does have excellent isolation (just like the KZ ZS3).

I would say the QKZ VK3 is a small improvement over the KZ ZS3, but not the ZS4. If faced with a choice between the KZ ZS3 and QKZ VK3, I would stick with the ZS3 simply for the better tips and removable cable.

Overall, the VK1 and VK3 are the 'best' QKZ has to offer (in that order). That's not saying a whole lot though, as even their 'best' offerings are pretty average.

If you are considering _any_ QKZ, I would strongly suggest just saving up a few dollars more and upping your budget, or else just get a KZ EDR1 for $3. Seriously, life is too short. You can't be that poor, even a 'student with no money'. Eat ramen, give up coffee for a few months, do some odd jobs for a neighbor. A homeless beggar can collect $10-$20 in a few hours. If they can do it, you can too.


----------



## Emelya (Nov 4, 2018)

Nimweth said:


> Uh-oh!


I recommend you to look at the Rosewill EX-500. It is absolutely the same as the Sound-inn TS-PIE010 and available now on Amazon for $22 (Amazon ASIN number is B06XBBKNQP) with a set of SpinFit eartips. I also found the short review. The author's opinion about the sound signature differs from the official EX-500/TS-PIE010 FR graph


----------



## durwood

@Otto Motor It's interesting your problem with the B400. @Wiljen was nice enough to loan me his pair and I had a hell of a time trying to measure it- definitely had bass measurement issues. I could not get repeatable measurements even with the same side earpiece and not even removing it. I have noticed that on some IEM's that the bass gets funky. Not sure what I am doing wrong, and not saying you are doing anything wrong, I am just curious. Granted, I only had some old apple IEM tips to use and getting a good seal on my coupler was my best guess for the issues I was having.


----------



## Slater

durwood said:


> @Otto Motor It's interesting your problem with the B400. @Wiljen was nice enough to loan me his pair and I had a hell of a time trying to measure it- definitely had bass measurement issues. I could not get repeatable measurements even with the same side earpiece and not even removing it. I have noticed that on some IEM's that the bass gets funky. Not sure what I am doing wrong, and not saying you are doing anything wrong, I am just curious. Granted, I only had some old apple IEM tips to use and getting a good seal on my coupler was my best guess for the issues I was having.



I was having a problem with them that I thought was a channel imbalance. I tried them a few days later on a different dap and the imbalance was gone. Maybe it wasn’t the dap after all - maybe it was just reinserting them that one time that was the issue?


----------



## CoiL (Nov 5, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> The bass and treble wouldn't be as impactful if the mids were more forward...


Well, they actually are and even more defined/detailed with modded IT01 
IT01 just needs littlebit reduced overall bass level, making mids more prominent. Treble/mids details/clarity will improve with nozzle double-grill removal (treble improvement somwhere around 7-9kHz I think) + very wide bore tips (also helps @ soundstage width and air).
Will soon send my modded IT01 to measurements. Very curious if I hear pseudo or improvements are provable with graphs 


Otto Motor said:


> We had this discussion before. There are some pricey V-shaped quality earphones, for example one from Campfire. I think the idea of the iBasso IT01 is to provide a rather strong quality bass with a very well-extended quality sub-bass...which inadvertently moves the frequency response into a V-shape.  But the *sound of the IT01 is rather "fat/beefy" so that the mids are full bodied with a good density and never appear (too far) back*...as opposed to the KZ ZS10 for example. What stays a bit behind is clarity.


+1


----------



## Wiljen

durwood said:


> @Otto Motor It's interesting your problem with the B400. @Wiljen was nice enough to loan me his pair and I had a hell of a time trying to measure it- definitely had bass measurement issues. I could not get repeatable measurements even with the same side earpiece and not even removing it. I have noticed that on some IEM's that the bass gets funky. Not sure what I am doing wrong, and not saying you are doing anything wrong, I am just curious. Granted, I only had some old apple IEM tips to use and getting a good seal on my coupler was my best guess for the issues I was having.



I've got a new Umik-1 mic coming and might try to run some numbers on my set of b400s once I've had some time to play with it and feel good about what I am doing.


----------



## durwood (Nov 5, 2018)

Slater said:


> I was having a problem with them that I thought was a channel imbalance. I tried them a few days later on a different dap and the imbalance was gone. Maybe it wasn’t the dap after all - maybe it was just reinserting them that one time that was the issue?





Wiljen said:


> I've got a new Umik-1 mic coming and might try to run some numbers on my set of b400s once I've had some time to play with it and feel good about what I am doing.



Here is my logic for thinking it was a tip sealing issue
-the only thing that was affected was the low end. I didn't have problems with the upper area.
-The change was so drastic, I hard time believing anything else would cause that (subjective I know)
-Even when listening to them with the tips I had, I had trouble getting a good seal and I would constantly lose bass. I maybe should have measured them with my comply tips instead to see if that made a difference in repeatability measuring. When I finally switched to the complys for listening vs my too soft apple tips my sealing issues went away during listening sessions.

Now I am not ruling out connection issues, but higher impedance should affect treble and roll it off.

My current measurement rig is a Umm-6 with a clear vinyl tube, laptop soundcard, ATRA with MLS 32K. Ignore the white line, that was when I was seeing what the SRS setting did to my onboard soundcard. If you look at the two separate graphs you can see how I was having trouble at getting a consistent bass measurement


----------



## vladstef

durwood said:


> Here is my logic for thinking it was a tip sealing issue
> -the only thing that was affected was the low end. I didn't have problems with the upper area.
> -The change was so drastic, I hard time believing anything else would cause that (subjective I know)
> -Even when listening to them with the tips I had, I had trouble getting a good seal and I would constantly lose bass. I maybe should have measured them with my comply tips instead to see if that made a difference in repeatability measuring. When I finally switched to the complys for listening vs my too soft apple tips my sealing issues went away during listening sessions.
> ...



I noticed that I could get wrong bass measurements by touching the IEM cable or even the laptop that did the measurements. The results could be drastic just by tapping the cable slightly.


----------



## Nimweth

Emelya said:


> I recommend you to look at the Rosewill EX-500. It is absolutely the same as the Sound-inn TS-PIE010 and available now on Amazon for $22 (Amazon ASIN number is B06XBBKNQP) with a set of SpinFit eartips. I also found the short review. The author's opinion about the sound signature differs from the official EX-500/TS-PIE010 FR graph


Thanks for that, very interesting. I saw the review and also looked at Amazon. The price is very reasonable.


----------



## SuperLuigi

@Slater Just reading your not so positive comments about qkz on this post:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1296#post-14578856

Wondering if there is any chance you've heard the qkz x3?  They only cost about $5 as well and i got them based on this review 

http://www.thephonograph.net/qkz-x3-review/

I thought they kind of looked like the kz edr.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I was having a problem with them that I thought was a channel imbalance. I tried them a few days later on a different dap and the imbalance was gone. Maybe it wasn’t the dap after all - maybe it was just reinserting them that one time that was the issue?


We repeated our measurements which eliminated the issue of insertions depth. And everything above 300 Hz was matching. We also measured other items and never had such inconsistent results.


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> @Slater Just reading your not so positive comments about qkz on this post:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1296#post-14578856
> 
> ...



I have not.

But my final thought on QKZ still stands.

“_If_ _you are considering any QKZ, I would strongly suggest just saving up a few dollars more and upping your budget, or else just get a KZ EDR1 for $3. Seriously, life is too short. You can't be that poor, even a 'student with no money'. Eat ramen, give up coffee for a few months, do some odd jobs for a neighbor. A homeless beggar can collect $10-$20 in a few hours. If they can do it, you can too.”_


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> I have not.
> 
> But my final thought on QKZ still stands.
> 
> “_If_ _you are considering any QKZ, I would strongly suggest just saving up a few dollars more and upping your budget, or else just get a KZ EDR1 for $3. Seriously, life is too short. You can't be that poor, even a 'student with no money'. Eat ramen, give up coffee for a few months, do some odd jobs for a neighbor. A homeless beggar can collect $10-$20 in a few hours. If they can do it, you can too.”_



Lol i laughed when i read that.  I get them in a few weeks and im curious to see how they sound.  They were just purchased on a whim when i was looking for new cheap gym headphones. 

 I really didnt need another sub $20 headphone but here i am.  I'm also waiting on the EZ Audio D4, and qcy QM05.  I'm quickly realizing i should have bought something like the iBasso right away instead of bunches of $15 purchases.  But ah well....as is chi-fi.


----------



## durwood

vladstef said:


> I noticed that I could get wrong bass measurements by touching the IEM cable or even the laptop that did the measurements. The results could be drastic just by tapping the cable slightly.



Yes, this is true as well. Cable micro-phonics definitely can affect the measurement. 



Otto Motor said:


> We repeated our measurements which eliminated the issue of insertions depth. And everything above 300 Hz was matching. We also measured other items and never had such inconsistent results.



Hmm, too bad we will probably never know why this was happening. I would imagine Brainwavz is just going to keep sending you pairs until you get one that is not inconsistent?


----------



## demo-to

Every once in a while I have the luck to buy a very good budget IEM - like e.g. *Tin Audio T2* or the *Urbanfun Hifi Hybrid* in the past.

This time it is the *BQEYZ KC2*.

And I am questioning again the hundreds of EUROs models I have bought. 
Actually, because of how good the BQEYZ KC2 sounds I am selling the two priciest models I own currently, because they are not better imo.

All I have to do now with the KC2 is to look for the right foam tips which tames me the occasionally piercing and sharp treble / higher mids section where the "S"s and "C"s are. But this is me worth some more Euros and the time consumption.


----------



## SilverLodestar

demo-to said:


> Every once in a while I have the luck to buy a very good budget IEM - like e.g. *Tin Audio T2* or the *Urbanfun Hifi Hybrid* in the past.
> 
> This time it is the *BQEYZ KC2*.
> 
> ...


The KC2 are truly gems. I highly recommend using narrow-bore tips with them.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 5, 2018)

Here is my take on the *EZAUDIO D4*: they are really good and only cost $7.99 on 11th November Singles Day.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ezaudio-d4.23404/reviews#review-21129

On the three photos in the review, the D4 are sitting on a piece of ca. 450 Ma old Ordovician (roofing) slate that used to serve as a shingle on the Benedictine Abbey of St. Michael in Bamberg, Germany, where my parents were married and my family had a brewery within the monastery complex between 1899 and 1968. This piece of solidified mudrock spent its last 200 years on the church roof. After its retirement, I now use this slate as a hot plate (with rubber feet attached). 



Spoiler: St. Michael Monastery


----------



## pbui44

Otto Motor said:


> And since I still cannot post on the sub $100 thread - thankyouverymuch - can somebody kindly refer to this review over there. Thanks.



It may be a sign that you should start buying more expensive audio equipment. Submit now!!!!!!


----------



## ShakyJake

Otto Motor said:


> Here is my take on the *EZAUDIO D4*: they are really good and only cost $7.99 on 11th November Singles Day.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ezaudio-d4.23404/reviews#review-21129
> 
> And since I still cannot post on the sub $100 thread - thankyouverymuch - can somebody kindly refer to this review over there. Thanks.



I posted a pointer to your review in the under $100 thread.


----------



## Otto Motor

ShakyJake said:


> I posted a pointer to your review in the under $100 thread.


Thanks!


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Have anyone Listen to the FiiO FH5?

Any other Chinese IEM that is considered better but at a lower cost?


----------



## Wiljen

MidNighTempest said:


> Have anyone Listen to the FiiO FH5?
> 
> Any other Chinese IEM that is considered better but at a lower cost?



I posted a review of the FH5 to head-fi and to my blog (listed in sig) during the review tour.  It was good, but not worth the increased asking price in my opinion.    At the same price point I think the LZ-a5 or FLC-8s were both better options.   Below that price, this thread is full of options.


----------



## Returnity (Nov 6, 2018)

I'd appreciate if anyone who own both could compare the TRN V80 vs the BQEYZ BQ3.

The highs on the V80 are too unnatural without foam tips, but I don't like foam tips. Otherwise, the bass and the mids are almost amazing for the price but the highs are horrible. Normally I love highs and my primary IEM is Andromeda which is famous for its highs. But sometime I want MOAR BASS and since I got used to the perfect highs of Andro it's hard to tolerate the plastic, almost incorrect highs of the V80. For this price, it's not a deal breaker though. Generally speaking, the ED16 and V80 are fantastic IEMs for their price. I wonder if the BQ3 might be what I'm looking for.

I posted in the sub-100$ thread already but no proper comparison from anyone there.


----------



## Emelya

Otto Motor said:


> Here is my take on the *EZAUDIO D4*: they are really good and only cost $7.99 on 11th November Singles Day.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ezaudio-d4.23404/reviews#review-21129


Your review inspired EZAudio/HZSound to develop the D5


----------



## Baam

Hi, got the DM6 today and I'm digging them so far. Don't expect a very technical review though hahaha.

So far, the comparison will be mostly with my banned IEMs. As I mentioned inprevious posts (yeah, as if I was relevant enough in the forum that you are going to remember my stuff, lol), I didn't like the TRN V80, so obviously, there is a HUGE leap from them for me... but so is between the TRN and the banned ones hahaha. The fit is extremely better, they just get like molded to my ears, getting a GREAT seal from the outside as they fit like a glove, while the banned just stick a bit to the outside, with only the nozzle and the eartip in my ear. Comparing the fit to the TRN V80, again, it is better, but the difference isn't as big as with the banned ones as the TRN were more comfortable. Still, gotta try more tips both for any possible sound and comfort improvements.

The sound is better, though not by far. Of course, I need A LOT more testing but so far I'm liking it but I'm not "four times the price" liking it (which was expected, though I was hoping for "twice the price liking it", lol). I got a bit of a headache after being listening to music like for an hour with them, something I heard to happen with some IEMs... Did anyone get this with the DM6? It could be I'm under the weather today, as I have a bit of a headache and my throat is starting to bother me...

Again, I didn't like the TRN, yet the TRN cable felt a thousand times better than the banned IEMs and DM6's cable feels a million times better than the TRN's.

As a side note, i tested a bit with my job's laptop and I could hear a bit of grey sound in the background, something I never had with any other gear I used there (RHA ma750, Sony WH 1000XM2, the banned ones and a few more under 50€ IEMs)... Guess these are either more sensitive or just provide more data hahaha. 

To finish these impressions, _artistic_ picture below:


----------



## Nabillion_786

Baam said:


> Hi, got the DM6 today and I'm digging them so far. Don't expect a very technical review though hahaha.
> 
> So far, the comparison will be mostly with my banned IEMs. As I mentioned inprevious posts (yeah, as if I was relevant enough in the forum that you are going to remember my stuff, lol), I didn't like the TRN V80, so obviously, there is a HUGE leap from them for me... but so is between the TRN and the banned ones hahaha. The fit is extremely better, they just get like molded to my ears, getting a GREAT seal from the outside as they fit like a glove, while the banned just stick a bit to the outside, with only the nozzle and the eartip in my ear. Comparing the fit to the TRN V80, again, it is better, but the difference isn't as big as with the banned ones as the TRN were more comfortable. Still, gotta try more tips both for any possible sound and comfort improvements.
> 
> ...


Glad your enjoying them! Btw how do you find the vocals, slightly recessed or inline with everything?


----------



## Baam

Nabillion_786 said:


> Glad your enjoying them! Btw how do you find the vocals, slightly recessed or inline with everything?


So far I'm liking them, but out of the three, it was the last one to get my attention. The bass and the treble did immediatly so, to answer the question, yes, they are fine. They are fine but fall behind the spotlight. If this makes sense haha.


----------



## Wiljen

Returnity said:


> I'd appreciate if anyone who own both could compare the TRN V80 vs the BQEYZ BQ3.
> 
> The highs on the V80 are too unnatural without foam tips, but I don't like foam tips. Otherwise, the bass and the mids are almost amazing for the price but the highs are horrible. Normally I love highs and my primary IEM is Andromeda which is famous for its highs. But sometime I want MOAR BASS and since I got used to the perfect highs of Andro it's hard to tolerate the plastic, almost incorrect highs of the V80. For this price, it's not a deal breaker though. Generally speaking, the ED16 and V80 are fantastic IEMs for their price. I wonder if the BQ3 might be what I'm looking for.
> 
> I posted in the sub-100$ thread already but no proper comparison from anyone there.



I have the same sentiments about the TRN v80 that you do, good right up to the lower treble where it breaks down in a huge way.  I really do not like the grainy, over aggressive nature of the v80.     On the BQEYZ I have found all of their models to exhibit better control over the treble than the TRN.  The K2 and K2c are near neutral while the KB1 and BQ3 are more V shaped.  The BQ3 has a forward bass, mildly recessed lower mids that build back up and plateau with the lower treble being roughly equal to the bass boost.  True treble drops back to avoid harshness with a bit of a bump at 6kHz and 12kHz to add some sparkle and air back in without sibilance or stridency.   In the overall, I think if you like the basic sound of the TRN v80 but hate the poor rendering of the treble, the BQ3 will probably be very much to your liking.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SuperLuigi

https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/06/xiaomi-true-wireless-airdots-earbuds/

Those look pretty interesting for hte price.


----------



## audionab

did anyone dig out any good information on trn im1 they look great and are available on aliexpress i am really tempted to order one on 11.11 lol


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/06/xiaomi-true-wireless-airdots-earbuds/
> 
> Those look pretty interesting for hte price.



I have yet to find any of the true wireless earphones that sound good and are reliable. Usually they either sound like crap but the tech is good, of they sound good but the tech is flaky and half baked.

I’m waitimg in anticipation for the TRN adapters. They will be able to work on anything 0.75/0.78, so the sound part is not their concern. All they’ll have to concentrate on is getting the tech right. TRN has already proven they can deliver products with solid Bluetooth connectivity and signal reliability (BT3 and BT10).

So I have faith that they should be able to pull it off with their upcoming true wireless product


----------



## Zerohour88

another quirky-looking model, the dB Monroe, I think? DB stands for debauche Bacchus. more or less usd$100 with dual-DD

taobao link for those feeling brave, not sure if its on ali








Spoiler: FR graph advertised


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> another quirky-looking model, the dB Monroe, I think? DB stands for debauche Bacchus. more or less usd$100 with dual-DD
> 
> taobao link for those feeling brave, not sure if its on ali
> 
> ...



The yellow would look cool with any of the vintage Sony “Sports” Walkmans lol


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> The yellow would look cool with any of the vintage Sony “Sports” Walkmans lol



you're not far off, lol

this is one of the promo pics for it (not sure why they didn't use the yellow one to pose with the player)






other than the funky look, it does seem like they designed it with care, only 1 product on their store so I imagine its their debut model. With the $100 range being as congested as it is, having another choice won't hurt



Spoiler: also, the box pics


----------



## Slater (Nov 6, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> you're not far off, lol
> 
> this is one of the promo pics for it (not sure why they didn't use the yellow one to pose with the player)
> 
> ...



I knew it! I had a funny feeling they were going for (or inspired by) that retro 80s porta-fi look.

Vintage is the new hipster.



Spoiler: Hipsters


----------



## Ted Presley

1clearhead said:


> I wonder how much better can they sound compared to the MGS-401, which I personally like a little more than the K5.



I owned K5, 401 and K6, to me, K6 is definitely the best (of course, not only because of the price)

Detail level: K6=K5>401
Bass level: K6=401>K5

Basically, in my opinion K6 is the bass improved version of K5.


----------



## Emelya (Nov 7, 2018)

Meet the new Artiste ECM 140, 150 and 170


----------



## Slater

Emelya said:


> Meet the new Artiste ECM150 and 170



Other than looks, they appear the same. Maybe tuning is different?


----------



## CoiL

uh, oh... burning my eyes... ugly ;S


----------



## RueCalintz

Went back and retried the ZS3...what a weird earphone.  

So all of the tips that came with it make the sound muffled in my ears, would fall out or feel uncomfortable.  Tried other tips, same deal(I have a bunch of silicone tips in a jar).  So I figured, maybe foam is the key, got some, improvement, but not great and uncomfortable, so it seemed the cheap foam tips wouldn't work, I figure I'd order the KZ foam tips, anything more expensive and it'd be kinda pointless given their budget range.

Then I got a bunch of cheapo silicone tips that I wanted to return but the seller would not give me a refund for them, or wanted me to mail them to him for a refund.  But as it turns out, the medium tips which wouldn't fit on the CK8s properly, fit on the ZS3 and actually made it sound pretty good now.

I don't think I've ever had this experience before where there was such a drastic difference in sound with tips.  Yeah, it's just my ears, but it was weird.  The CK8s aren't good with metal, and the ZS3s are better at it it seems.  Praise The Lowered doesn't turn into mush at the half way mark for example.  Gonna have to take them for a whirl with my other music and genres, but I like them now.


----------



## audio123

Here is my take on the HiFi Boy OE8. Enjoy!


----------



## mbwilson111

RueCalintz said:


> I don't think I've ever had this experience before where there was such a drastic difference in sound with tips.



I often get a drastic difference with tips.  Lucky you kept those tips.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 7, 2018)

Slater said:


> The yellow would look cool with any of the vintage Sony “Sports” Walkmans lol


I am 100% certain that if Sony released a series of 1980s walkmen (or "ghetto blasters") they would sell like hotcakes.
I found this discman for $2 at a yard sale. Works great but looks as if it had served as a shooting target.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I am 100% certain that if Sony released a series of 1980s walkmen (or "ghetto blasters") they would sell like hotcakes.
> I found this discman for $2 at a yard sale. Works great but looks as if it had served as a shooting target.



I agree. There has been a huge resurgence in cassette usage (why I don’t know). Much of it was fueled by Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 1, but it has been embraced by Millennial Hipsters because it’s ‘retro’.

I love my vinyl and CDs, but from a sonic/audiophile perspective, I don’t miss tape-based music one bit (8-track and cassette). It’s OK from a nostalgic point of view, but other than that ummm no thanks.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 7, 2018)

Slater said:


> I agree. There has been a huge resurgence in cassette usage (why I don’t know). Much of it was fueled by Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 1, but it has been embraced by Millennial Hipsters because it’s ‘retro’.
> 
> I love my vinyl and CDs, but from a sonic/audiophile perspective, I don’t miss tape-based music one bit (8-track and cassette). It’s OK from a nostalgic point of view, but other than that ummm no thanks.


Thank god we didn't have 8-track in Europe, that was a cumbersome system. I always viewed tapes as a somewhat disposable backup and recorded my vinyl on it (to save it from wear and tear). Very handy in the car. When I came to Canada in the early 90s, minidisc failed to replace the tape, mainly because it was taxed out of contention (and it was lossy)...but it was the right format for the car at the time. Minidisks were cheap in Japan...and much handier than jewel cases. And then there were these XXX CD changers in the trunk - horror!

Here the English national soccer team travelling to the 1970 World Cup in Mexico. They had their own idea of a portable music player.


----------



## raptor18

Gents

Going to shenzhen on Saturday. Anyone know a good source to buy Chinese headphones from ?
Penonaudio.com in Hong Kong is closed on Saturday


----------



## DocHoliday (Nov 7, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I always viewed tapes as a somewhat disposable backup and recorded my vinyl on it (to save it from wear and tear).



That was me for years (buying these ten at a time).



 


 

.......then the CD took a hold and my high quality cassettes went in to storage but I remember that the detail and clarity were quite good.



Spoiler


----------



## voon

Otto Motor said:


> Here the English national soccer team travelling to the 1970 World Cup in Mexico. They had their own idea of a portable music player.



A vinyl player and a very thin advanced notebook


----------



## HungryPanda

My father owned an 8-Track system and that was in Scotland (I suppose before we joined Europe)


----------



## Slater (Nov 7, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Here the English national soccer team travelling to the 1970 World Cup in Mexico. They had their own idea of a portable music player.



I had a really nice 11 disc CD changer in one of my cars. It was awesome. I modded it and improved the suspension mounting system. I never had skipping problems once I modded it. I had 2 cartridges pre loaded and ready to go (ie 22 discs) and learned to swap them 1-handed (totally by feel while driving) because the unit was mounted directly behind my seat in storage compartments. That was a lot of music - far superior to mix tapes laying all over the floor and piled in the glovebox.

All of it was pre-iPod of course (I eventually got a 1st gen Nano). That changed the game, but the sound quality was terrible as music was often ripped low quality to maximize space. I didn’t know any better though, and preferred to use CD whenever possible due to the superior sound.

Anyways, that 1970 photo is great! The eerily similar photo I posted earlier was taken much more recently than 1979 - a 20-something at a swanky pub.


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> My father owned an 8-Track system and that was in Scotland (I suppose before we joined Europe)


Plate tectonically, Scotland belongs to North America...the suture between Europa and N. America is in northern England...but then that "bloody" Atlantic opened up. If it hadn't, then the US rust belt with its coal would laterally continue across Wales, Belgium/N. France, through the Ruhr area into Poland...all one belt.

Therefore, no surprise here.


----------



## DocHoliday (Nov 7, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Plate tectonically, Scotland belongs to North America...the suture between Europa and N. America is in northern England...but then that "bloody" Atlantic opened up. If it hadn't, then the US rust belt with its coal would laterally continue across Wales, Belgium/N. France, through the Ruhr area into Poland...all one belt.
> 
> Therefore, no surprise here.



Is it my OCD or does the sight of those records on the carpet make anyone else cringe? 
The dust and dirt.......will be tragic!



Spoiler


----------



## groucho69 (Nov 7, 2018)

Slater said:


> I agree. There has been a huge resurgence in cassette usage (why I don’t know). Much of it was fueled by Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 1, but it has been embraced by Millennial Hipsters because it’s ‘retro’.
> 
> I love my vinyl and CDs, but from a sonic/audiophile perspective, I don’t miss tape-based music one bit (8-track and cassette). It’s OK from a nostalgic point of view, but other than that ummm no thanks.



Have you heard metal tape?


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 7, 2018)

OK ok. As a man of the eighties, I have pulled out my Walkmen and will take the Sony on my shopping trip. Had to think hard which earphones to pair them with, but there was one ideal choice: the great *Koss KSC75*...and they also fit well underneath my toque. Yep, Calgary is covered in snow and the temperatures are negative.

P.S. The Koss KSC75 are another case of a no-brainer if the price is right.


----------



## mochill

https://www.amazon.com/Noise-Isolat...=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1541560525&sr=1-7

Need anyone who wants to review these please let me know in pm.


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> My father owned an 8-Track system and that was in Scotland (I suppose before we joined Europe)



We had a Belair Portable Stereo 8-track player, back in the late '60s, and on through the 70s.
It could be powered by 120VAC, 8x D-cell Batteries, or 12VDC from a cigarette lighter plug.
One side held 8x D-cell batteries, and the other side had the tape mechanism and amps.

In the early '70s, we got a "console" Stereo, that had a Tuner, Record Player, and 8-Track Recorder/Player.
Then, we were able to record our albums onto 8-Track tapes, to take to the lake with us, when we went camping / skiing.
Along with that console, my Dad bought our first set of headphones - the white plastic Zenith 839-43, with Volume Control in the earpieces.
Here's a link to the headphones - http://future-forms.com/portfolio-item/zenith-839-43-headphones/

This is the 8-Track model that we had -


----------



## Slater (Nov 7, 2018)

groucho69 said:


> Have you heard metal tape?



Not lately, but when I would make my own mix tapes I would either metal or CrO2 tapes. 

I never bought any prerecorded (commercial) music on metal tapes, only recorded my own stuff on blank metal tapes. They were too expensive. I usually used those for playback at the night club of sets I pre-mixed at home when I didn't want to lug my vinyl around. (or to record a live DJ set onto when I was on the SL1200 tables, like to give to friends or listen to later at home). Ah, to be young again

When I was buying prerecorded (commercial) music, I would always try and go with the CrO2 tape whenever possible.

Has cassette technology improved since the 80s/90s? I imagine so, with the wonder materials available nowadays.


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> We had a Belair Portable Stereo 8-track player, back in the late '60s, and on through the 70s.
> It could be powered by 120VAC, 8x D-cell Batteries, or 12VDC from a cigarette lighter plug.
> One side held 8x D-cell batteries, and the other side had the tape mechanism and amps.
> 
> ...



Those Zenith cans look super space age! 

You still have them?


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Those Zenith cans look super space age!
> 
> You still have them?



No.  I believe my parents probably sold them in a garage sale, when they moved / downsized to a house in South Texas, in the mid-90s.
They didn't take the console stereo when they moved.
I think by that time, my Dad had some portable Cassette and/or CD players, with lightweight headphones, that he used when he walked.
When listening to music in the house, he could go to the den, close the door, and not bother my Mom.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Not lately, but when I would make my own mix tapes I would either metal or CrO2 tapes.
> 
> I never bought any prerecorded (commercial) music on metal tapes, only recorded my own stuff on blank metal tapes. They were too expensive. I usually used those for playback at the night club of sets I pre-mixed at home when I didn't want to lug my vinyl around. (or to record a live DJ set onto when I was on the SL1200 tables, like to give to friends or listen to later at home). Ah, to be young again
> 
> ...



If I am not mistaken advancement has been abandoned. Which means you can pick up an excellent machine for a great price. And who doesn't want to be retro?


----------



## superuser1

Okay too much of 8 track talk


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## 1clearhead

groucho69 said:


> Have you heard metal tape?


Wow, I love all the retro talk!   Minidisc was my favorite...


 


 


...too bad they're a scarce breed!


----------



## antdroid

Loved my Sony minidisc player. Thought it was the coolest thing ever when It came out. I probably still have it somewhere at my parents house.


----------



## ShakyJake

DocHoliday said:


> That was me for years (buying these ten at a time).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just threw out a box of those tapes last month  Just in time for them to become retro.

Somewhere I do have one of the yellow Sony Sports Walkman. I am not sure if it still works...


----------



## antdroid

ShakyJake said:


> I just threw out a box of those tapes last month  Just in time for them to become retro.
> 
> Somewhere I do have one of the yellow Sony Sports Walkman. I am not sure if it still works...



They release new albums on cassettes nowadays.... I've seen them popping up at many local record shops. I dont get it. At all. I get it vinyl records, because sound is quite good as long as you keep them clean and have a decent turntable, but cassette tapes? really? Maybe kids dont realize how much of a pain in the butt they used to be back in the day.... and the sound like garbage.


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 7, 2018)

antdroid said:


> They release new albums on cassettes nowadays.... I've seen them popping up at many local record shops. I dont get it. At all. I get it vinyl records, because sound is quite good as long as you keep them clean and have a decent turntable, but cassette tapes? really? Maybe kids dont realize how much of a pain in the butt they used to be back in the day.... and the sound like garbage.


+1 They constantly tangled (say good bye when this happened), plus the forward and rewind was a drag, though the auto-reverse did help get to certain songs.


----------



## DocHoliday (Nov 9, 2018)

I actually find some similarities in regards to choosing IEMs and choosing a cassette tape back in the day.

Back then you would pick the Type I cassette (normal bias) for a warm sound signature.
You woukd pick Type II (high bias) for a clearer presentation of micro-details.
You would pick Type IV (metal bias) for the best of both worlds (overall presentation).



groucho69 said:


> Have you heard metal tape?



I actually loved the Metal Bias (type IV) cassettes but there were two issues.

1) Your player needed to have very good heads in order to take advantage of the benefits. 
2) You could not erase them properly or re-record on them without really good heads on your player.

I typically used three brands and two from each brand.



Spoiler



Sony UX-PRO 90 


 


Sony UX-ES 90 


 


Maxell XL-II S 90


 


Maxell XL II 90


 


TDK SA90


 


TDK SD90


 

The Sony UX-Pro and Maxell XL II S were really quite special

.......but these were just top notch:







I should pull out my ZS6 and melt into a little Saint-Saëns on the Sony UX-Pro.




Clear and Ant are correct though, regarding the drawbacks. That tenth playback never sounds quite as clean as the first two playbacks.


----------



## NeonHD

great earphones from AK, 10/10 would buy again.


----------



## schom

NeonHD said:


> great earphones from AK, 10/10 would buy again.




When i saw it the first time i cannot stop laughing.


----------



## Audiostart

That was supposed to be BQEYZ KC2


----------



## ShakyJake

NeonHD said:


> great earphones from AK, 10/10 would buy again.





Audiostart said:


> That was supposed to be BQEYZ KC2



I put in the pre-order and paid the deposit. I wonder if they will ship...


----------



## abhijollyguy

Does anyone know a true upgrade of BGVP DM6 with even more linear tuning?


----------



## Nabillion_786

abhijollyguy said:


> Does anyone know a true upgrade of BGVP DM6 with even more linear tuning?


Did you find the dm6 vocals recessed?


----------



## abhijollyguy

Nabillion_786 said:


> Did you find the dm6 vocals recessed?



May be yes with narrow bore tips. But neutral with wide bore tips.


----------



## audio123 (Nov 8, 2018)

abhijollyguy said:


> Does anyone know a true upgrade of BGVP DM6 with even more linear tuning?


I think you will be interested in the Etymotic ER4SR but the comfort depends on the user.


----------



## Otto Motor

Hmmm...so much for measurements: the Dayton IMM-6 calibrated microphone is obviously not very sturdy when moving the coupler...here the literal "ripoff".


Spoiler: Dayton microphone is kaputt


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Slater said:


> Most sellers were long sold out of the original T2 last year. I’d be willing to bet that every one you’d find now is the new one. Maybe a really obscure seller might still have an old pair in their inventory, but it would be 100:1.


Why is the older T2 better then the newer T2?


----------



## Wiljen

And yet some people treat those like gospel.    My question is, if twisting it breaks it like shown, how do you know if a wire was partially torn loose previously and thus impacting measurements.


----------



## Wiljen

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Why is the older T2 better then the newer T2?



Most of the time the first batch of a product is relatively small to test the market, once a company knows it has ample orders to build a bigger run, they start sourcing parts for that larger run.  These parts may have minor variations from the original lot.   That is the reason we see some products with 3 or 4 different sound signatures in the same product model based on where in the production sequence they were made.


----------



## darmanastartes

Otto Motor said:


> Hmmm...so much for measurements: the Dayton IMM-6 calibrated microphone is obviously not very sturdy when moving the coupler...here the literal "ripoff".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dayton microphone is kaputt


That's happened to me more than once, thank goodness for Amazon returns. Honestly the easiest thing to do is just to cut the vinyl coupler off.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Hmmm...so much for measurements: the Dayton IMM-6 calibrated microphone is obviously not very sturdy when moving the coupler...here the literal "ripoff".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dayton microphone is kaputt



Sorry that happened bud. My 1st one did the exact same thing.

I tried warning people about the problem 6 months ago:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cri...base-315-entries.830062/page-51#post-14141827

I bought a 2nd one, and came up with a mod to reinforce it permanently. The reinforcement has to be done before it falls apart


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Why is the older T2 better then the newer T2?



It’s not.

The old one (ie original T2 b1) has the blue goo, and has *zero* bass.

The newer one is the better one (ie v2, not to be confused with the new T2 Pro). That’s the best one by far.

Tin Audio quietly retuned the v1, giving the v2 more bass and no blue goo.

There’s a FR graph floating around that shows the difference between the 2 bass tunings. It’s a significant difference.


----------



## silverfishla

abhijollyguy said:


> May be yes with narrow bore tips. But neutral with wide bore tips.


I know this sounds amateur, but try shoving them into your ears as deep as you can.  It makes the mids clearer.  The nozzle is a tad short.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 8, 2018)

Slater said:


> Sorry that happened bud. My 1st one did the exact same thing.
> 
> I tried warning people about the problem 6 months ago:
> 
> ...


Ahh...thanks for welcoming me to the club. I play stoopid and claim warranty...the glueing was insufficient imo. And if not, I try to get a replacement "at cost". Why should they make a profit on our misery?


----------



## Slater (Nov 8, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Ahh...thanks for welcoming me to the club. I play stoopid and claim warranty...the glueing was insufficient imo. And if not, I try to get a replacement "at cost". Why should they make a profit on our misery?



Yes, the glueing is insufficient.

All they would have to do would be to add screws at the factory (like I did).

Another option would be pins, or even ‘staking’ the cap in 2 or 3 places (which involves hitting it with a sharp tool to create a dimple that ‘bites’ into the body).


----------



## eclein

Anybody heard Tenhz K5?
Looks nice on Massdrop....specs are like v80.
Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Baam

silverfishla said:


> I know this sounds amateur, but try shoving them into your ears as deep as you can.  It makes the mids clearer.  The nozzle is a tad short.


Actually this. As well, at first I was thinking they sounded louder than my banned IEMs, but then I realized it was because they were totally inside my ear, WAY deeper than any other IEMs I've had. Don't feel the nozzle to be short though, I think it would actually bother me if it was bigger than it is.

I'll take a chance to add a bit more to this:



Baam said:


> Hi, got the DM6 today and I'm digging them so far. Don't expect a very technical review though hahaha.
> 
> So far, the comparison will be mostly with my banned IEMs. As I mentioned inprevious posts (yeah, as if I was relevant enough in the forum that you are going to remember my stuff, lol), I didn't like the TRN V80, so obviously, there is a HUGE leap from them for me... but so is between the TRN and the banned ones hahaha. The fit is extremely better, they just get like molded to my ears, getting a GREAT seal from the outside as they fit like a glove, while the banned just stick a bit to the outside, with only the nozzle and the eartip in my ear. Comparing the fit to the TRN V80, again, it is better, but the difference isn't as big as with the banned ones as the TRN were more comfortable. Still, gotta try more tips both for any possible sound and comfort improvements.
> 
> ...


So, basically, I mention that they made my head hurt the first day. I believe I saw the guy from "Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews" mentioning that the sound changed for him and some other people like in an hour or so, don't know if it is the same, but I only felt like that on the first day. Still, I'm more inclined on that I was a bit sick and now I feel better, so no further issues.

As I have no actual technical depth to provide comments on that beyond the actual reviews, I will use two stupid anecdotes:

Yesterday I came home from work with my flatmate. I'm usually the kind of guy that, when leaving the office, I turn on my player and wear my earphones playing loud music close to my ears but not inside, so that I can both hear the music as well as the people walking with me. So, we were in the bus and at a given point, I placed one fully inside my ear (yup, something I do from time to time too) and I actually felt surprised by the amount of detail I was experiencing despite being just at "50%", something I have never had before.

Later, while home, I was listening to some music with them. So, after listening to The Lepper Affinity so many times before in my life, it was not until yesterday that I noticed the little occasional sounds in the background starting at 9:05 (Though possible, harder to hear on the Youtube link than on my file). I actually thought it was the noise of my flatmate coming down the stairs at full speed (nope, he was sitting in front of his computer watching Netflix). Even with full headphones, I have never heard that until yesterday and, today, testing (I do not have Abyss but hey, I love my Meze 99 Classics), I had to turn the volume very high to actually be able to tell (Notice: "Be able to tell", I had to focus to actually hear it!).

As of now, I'm feeling with them a bit like when I got my Meze. I never had much gear to actually test despite being interested on hi-fi and discovering these are showing me new experiences that clearly improve the past. So, super happy with them


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Yes, the glueing is insufficient.
> 
> All they would have to do would be to add screws at the factory (like I did).
> 
> Another option would be pins, or even ‘staking’ the cap in 2 or 3 places (which involves hitting it with a sharp tool to create a dimple that ‘bites’ into the body).


Electrical tape would probably do. I have requested an RMA and cited your images and fix as reference. Not letting $40 go like that. Amazon.ca appear to have surge pricing: it was $28 this morning, then $34, and now it is $38...same sellers. That's ridiculous.

Struggling with my third pair of B400s...the shells still look like as if they came out of somebody's digestive system.


----------



## NeonHD

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Why is the older T2 better then the newer T2?



Less sharp piercing treble, according to B9scrambler.


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> Most sellers were long sold out of the original T2 last year. I’d be willing to bet that every one you’d find now is the new one. Maybe a really obscure seller might still have an old pair in their inventory, but it would be 100:1.



Oh crap really?? I bought mines around this June, does that mean I have the new one?


----------



## chinmie

NeonHD said:


> Less sharp piercing treble, according to B9scrambler.



is this between the old and new T2, or between the T2 and the T2 Pro?


----------



## Qualcheduno

chinmie said:


> is this between the old and new T2, or between the T2 and the T2 Pro?


T2 and T2 pro.


----------



## Theri0n

eclein said:


> Anybody heard Tenhz K5?
> Looks nice on Massdrop....specs are like v80.



According to TRN V80 hater this one sounds like well upgraded version of TRN V80 with peaks and sandy tones removed, however he complained about insufficient bass and lack of subbass. I am still considering bid for them at that price point.


----------



## Emelya

Slater said:


> Other than looks, they appear the same. Maybe tuning is different?


I decided not to guess about all possible difference between the Artiste DC1 and the new ECM series. So I contacted Artiste Technology. And their answer is:
_"Regarding the ECM-140, 150 and 170, so far we have not made them in mass production yet, but just had some samples only,that's why you can not buy them online.
These models are expected to be launched on markets at the begining of next year, please note this.
Compare to the DC1, all of them used the piezoelectric drivers and are the same high sound quality,the only difference between them are the appearance and color."_


----------



## Nimweth

Emelya said:


> I decided not to guess about all possible difference between the Artiste DC1 and the new ECM series. So I contacted Artiste Technology. And their answer is:
> _"Regarding the ECM-140, 150 and 170, so far we have not made them in mass production yet, but just had some samples only,that's why you can not buy them online.
> These models are expected to be launched on markets at the begining of next year, please note this.
> Compare to the DC1, all of them used the piezoelectric drivers and are the same high sound quality,the only difference between them are the appearance and color."_


I'm interested in this. Where did you find out about these ECM models? I'm a total convert to piezo drivers!


----------



## MuZo2

did you guys see the frequency response they posted. Looks like they screwed up something.


----------



## Emelya

Nimweth said:


> I'm interested in this. Where did you find out about these ECM models? I'm a total convert to piezo drivers!


I found them on AliBaba site. 3 new Artiste models, the ECM-140, 150 and 170.
I also found several new Chinese manufacturers which offer cheap piezoelectrics. I don't mean brands like SFR, HTC, I-Tech, Rosewill and Sound-inn from my previous posts


----------



## Nimweth

Thank you again! I have looked at the Ali Baba site, nice designs but I think there won't be much difference in the sound quality from the DC1 (still one of my  favourite IEMs). Pity they didn't produce a model with detachable cables like my Elecom CB1000.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Electrical tape would probably do. I have requested an RMA and cited your images and fix as reference. Not letting $40 go like that. Amazon.ca appear to have surge pricing: it was $28 this morning, then $34, and now it is $38...same sellers. That's ridiculous.
> 
> Struggling with my third pair of B400s...the shells still look like as if they came out of somebody's digestive system.



Tape won’t cut it, but feel free to try.

As far as Amazon pricing, they employ a dynamic model. As demand on an item increases, the price automatically goes up.

It’s great for making boatloads of money for Bezos, but not so great for consumers.

Coke actually uses to have vending machines that were tied to the temperature. When it got hotter outside, the price of sofas would automatically change to gouge levels.


----------



## Slater (Nov 9, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> Less sharp piercing treble, according to B9scrambler.



I believe that’s what the blue goo in the nozzle of the original version was doing. It was a damper for the highs. Unfortunately it also filtered out the bass.

So pick your poison.

The highs in the v2 don’t bother me at all. TinAudio obviously felt the same way, as they added even _more_ highs for the T2 Pro!

Also, there seems to be a lot of confusion on the different T2 versions. I hope this clears it up:

1. The original T2 revision. Let’s call it v1. It was the one with the blue goo in the nozzle, and was only available before October 2017. It was basically back when very few people had ever heard of the T2. This is the version that has “no bass”.
2. This was the 2nd version that resulted from the explosion in popularity of the T2 in mid 2017. They had to may orders for 11.11 in 2017 that they ran out of the v1 and had to do a larger manufacturing batch. This is when they removed the blue goo. Let’s call this one v2. It is the one most people are familiar with, and sounds awesome. Plenty of bass (but some people still choose to tape the front vent for even more).
3. This is the newest model - the T2 Pro. It is a different model, and not to be confused with the T2 v1 or T2 v2. It was retuned for more treble.

So in conclusion, the T2 is just that - the T2. The “new one” is the T2 Pro. It is different. Unless people differentiate when talking about it (and say T2 Pro), there’s going to be soooo much confusion.


----------



## Slater (Nov 9, 2018)

Emelya said:


> I decided not to guess about all possible difference between the Artiste DC1 and the new ECM series. So I contacted Artiste Technology. And their answer is:
> _"Regarding the ECM-140, 150 and 170, so far we have not made them in mass production yet, but just had some samples only,that's why you can not buy them online.
> These models are expected to be launched on markets at the begining of next year, please note this.
> Compare to the DC1, all of them used the piezoelectric drivers and are the same high sound quality,the only difference between them are the appearance and color."_



Thanks for finding that out!

Why do these companies do this?

Can you imagine if car manufacturers did this?

A black painted Honda Civic with a black interior and trunk spoiler is a Honda Civic. But a blue painted one with tan interior and no trunk spoiler is a Honda Effect. And a yellow painted one with black leather interior is a Honda Brondo.

But they are all the same exact car model - a Honda Civic.

What’s wrong with Artiste just having them all as the same model name, just you choose red, black, or blue when ordering it?


----------



## Theri0n

Has anyone tried **** **** already?

DD+BA+ piezoelectric driver. Artiste has armatured advantage over Artiste along with detachable cable.


----------



## superuser1

Theri0n said:


> Has anyone tried **** **** already?
> 
> DD+BA+ piezoelectric driver. Artiste has armatured advantage over Artiste along with detachable cable.







They should double check their advertising material


----------



## Nabillion_786

abhijollyguy said:


> May be yes with narrow bore tips. But neutral with wide bore tips.


Thanks and how would you compare your dm6 to your other neutral iems? Do you feel it's a big upgrade over the rest for you?


----------



## abhijollyguy

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks and how would you compare your dm6 to your other neutral iems? Do you feel it's a big upgrade over the rest for you?



In neutral signature, I have the following IEMs:

1. Joyroom JR-E107
2. BQEYZ KC2
3. HIFIMAN RE400
4. Tin Audio T1
5. Tin Audio T2
6. OSTRY KC06
7. OSTRY KC06A (if you consider it as a neutral sounding IEM).
8. VSONIC GR07 Classic

I also have Tenhz P4 Pro. However, I feel the P4 Pro and DM6 both as equally good. 

For me, it is very hard for me to choose a better IEM out of P4 Pro and DM6 and I like both of these equal for different moods.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Nov 9, 2018)

abhijollyguy said:


> In neutral signature, I have the following IEMs:
> 
> 1. Joyroom JR-E107
> 2. BQEYZ KC2
> ...


Interesting that you have both ostrys because I was close to pulling the trigger on there new kc07 last night. How would you compare the dm6's to the other ostrys in terms of vocals and soundstage? I am looking for good full vocals that is clear and has no recession at all. Also I'd like both male and female vocals both sounding great. It's between the dm6 and kc07 for me


----------



## Theri0n (Nov 9, 2018)

abhijollyguy said:


> For me, it is very hard for me to choose a better IEM out of P4 Pro and DM6 and I like both of these equal for different moods.



So you say DM6 has as tight bass as P4, don't you?


----------



## chinmie

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/uWs0quu

it's finally here, alas it has no aptx and has a rather clunky charging method...


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 9, 2018)

Slater said:


> Tape won’t cut it, but feel free to try.
> 
> As far as Amazon pricing, they employ a dynamic model. As demand on an item increases, the price automatically goes up.
> 
> ...


Errr...the price was fluctuating wildly several times yesterday. Just got notified that my mic is being replaced under warranty .

P.S. The screeching wheel really appears to get the grease. I got a lot of goodwill perks recently just by speaking up nicely supported by feasible arguments and being determined. And this includes waving of the $120 credit card fee, $100 off annual web hosting etc.


----------



## SilverLodestar

chinmie said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/uWs0quu
> 
> it's finally here, alas it has no aptx and has a rather clunky charging method...


Does it support AAC? I can barely understand anything from the listing.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/uWs0quu
> 
> it's finally here, alas it has no aptx and has a rather clunky charging method...



Eh, I don’t mind the charging method. Pretty typical for microusb stuff.

I’m going to wait for a few reviews to roll in before I decide


----------



## peter123

Theri0n said:


> So you say DM6 has as tight bass as P4, don't you?



LOL! How did you come to that conclusion from that quote?


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> I believe that’s what the blue goo in the nozzle of the original version was doing. It was a damper for the highs. Unfortunately it also filtered out the bass.
> 
> So pick your poison.
> 
> ...



Yeah when you were talking about the new version it got me confused with the T2 Pro, never realized there was a 2nd revision of the T2.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Does the T2 have a metallic sound because of their metal body compared to the plastic sound of the KZ IEM's? I prefer plastic sounding/made buds.


----------



## chinmie

SilverLodestar said:


> Does it support AAC? I can barely understand anything from the listing.



there's no info about supported codecs, so I'm guessing it has sbc only


----------



## Zerohour88

get your wallet ready TRN fans, someone from the company said in the FB audiobudget page that they're making a 12BA and 16BA IEM before end of the year, supposedly will be using Knowles BA.


----------



## DocHoliday

Zerohour88 said:


> get your wallet ready TRN fans, someone from the company said in the FB audiobudget page that they're making a 12BA and 16BA IEM before end of the year, supposedly will be using Knowles BA.



That would be extremely exciting......if it weren't for this.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2518#post-14587913

IF it is confirmed that TRN is making rookie mistakes on 8-core soldering for their new cables.......well, let's just say that it doesn't instill a great deal of confidence in their ability to properly solder 12 balanced armatures into an IEM, not to mention 16 balanced armatures. 

I'm on the sidelines until there is confirmation that improper soldering is an extremely limited occurrence. More reports confirming or denying the issue should be coming in over the next few days so we'll know soon enough. Let's hope it's not a widespread issue.


----------



## superuser1

DocHoliday said:


> That would be extremely exciting......if it weren't for this.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2518#post-14587913
> 
> ...


The cables and the units would be made in different facilities by different people.


----------



## eggnogg (Nov 9, 2018)

chinmie said:


> there's no info about supported codecs, so I'm guessing it has sbc only



spec sheet mention nothing about supported codec, they only bragging about using bluetooth 5.0
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TRN...ooth-Adapter-For-SE535-UE900/32955022313.html



Spoiler: [][]












*and battery thats looks worrying , you not supposed to drain to zero


Spoiler: [][]


----------



## Theri0n

Zerohour88 said:


> get your wallet ready TRN fans, someone from the company said in the FB audiobudget page that they're making a 12BA and 16BA IEM before end of the year, supposedly will be using Knowles BA.



TRN is the lower brand of TENHZ. So this monster is going to be branded TENHZ, because the minimum price tag is 300 bucks.


----------



## Zerohour88

Theri0n said:


> TRN is the lower brand of TENHZ. So this monster is going to be branded TENHZ, because the minimum price tag is 300 bucks.



oh, so the guys went to Magaosi first after leaving KZ and only then split off to make 2 brands, TRN and Audboss (which later became Tenhz)? now that's a story I'd like to know a bit about


----------



## Theri0n

Zerohour88 said:


> oh, so the guys went to Magaosi first after leaving KZ and only then split off to make 2 brands, TRN and Audboss (which later became Tenhz)? now that's a story I'd like to know a bit about



AFAIK they are the same guys with two brands. TENHZ for over 70 bucks and TRN for less.


----------



## Emelya

Zerohour88 said:


> oh, so the guys went to Magaosi first after leaving KZ and only then split off to make 2 brands, TRN and Audboss (which later became Tenhz)? now that's a story I'd like to know a bit about


It sounds a little bit strange and unreal, because TRN appeared _before_ Magaosi.
According to the official storyline TRN Acoustic Technology was established in October 2013. In 2014 the company divided into TRN Acoustics and DZAT (Shenzhen Du Zhe Te Technology Co). Since 2017 TRN Acoustics is known as Dongguan Zuodu Acoustic Technology Co. and now owns the TRN trademark.
Magaosi and HiLisening brands belong to Shenzhen Haili Xinxin Technology Co., registered in 2015.
Audbos and TenHZ brands belong to Shenzhen Julifei Electroacoustic Technology Co., registered in 2016.
I doubt if there's any relationship between TRN and TenHZ.


----------



## Zerohour88

Theri0n said:


> AFAIK they are the same guys with two brands. TENHZ for over 70 bucks and TRN for less.



got some more info on the models from the FB page:
"12 and 16BAs will be sold under the TRN badge. It is currently developing by Mr Brain, using Knowles BA drivers. No news yet as the 12 BAs turned out quite bad. I have the beta with me.

Yes, Tenhz is a sister company of TRN (although not directly related). Audboss was the former name of TenHz.

You see, TRN was started by two guys (let’s call them “Mr Money” and “Mr Brain”). Mr Money is the co-founder of TenHz/Audboss. He is the finance supporter behind TRN. On the other hand, Mr Brain is the technical guy behind TRN (also a former engineer of KZ) but he has no influence over TenHz products. I hope this clears your doubts."

no idea how "sister company" works in this sense, but it seems they're still tuning. Going big with 12 and 16BAs, I'm intrigued.


----------



## RolledOff

Zerohour88 said:


> got some more info on the models from the FB page:
> "12 and 16BAs will be sold under the TRN badge. It is currently developing by Mr Brain, using Knowles BA drivers. No news yet as the 12 BAs turned out quite bad. I have the beta with me.
> 
> Yes, Tenhz is a sister company of TRN (although not directly related). Audboss was the former name of TenHz.
> ...



They're Pinky, they're Pinky and the Brain
Brain, Brain, Brain....


----------



## Theri0n

Zerohour88 said:


> no idea how "sister company" works in this sense, but it seems they're still tuning. Going big with 12 and 16BAs, I'm intrigued.



Chinese corporate issues. 12 to 16 Knowles BA are too much for even Tenhz with stronger financials.


----------



## Zerohour88

Theri0n said:


> Chinese corporate issues. 12 to 16 Knowles BA are too much for even Tenhz with stronger financials.



at least we know its going to be under TRN brand and then priced under usd$300 (he seemed certain, but with things still being tuned, I'd wait for actual announcement first). He also said using the JH Layla as an inspiration.


----------



## abhijollyguy

Theri0n said:


> So you say DM6 has as tight bass as P4, don't you?


Both have equally tight bass.


----------



## Majin

Are there any other earphones that are good and have a big discount like the TinAudio T2?


----------



## voon

No crazy hype trains and buyers craze a few hours off 11.11?  It's so calm here ..... 

I have no idea, yet, wether for a 100+ I should buy a DM6 or a Whizzer A-HE03 .... those seem to be pretty hyped for general listening to all music and for people, that do not just want clear precision crystal, but also some decent bass. I'm quite confused atm. Also by the number of various sellers for these things .. with no idea who I can trust.


----------



## chickenmoon (Nov 10, 2018)

voon said:


> No crazy hype trains and buyers craze a few hours off 11.11?  It's so calm here .....
> 
> I have no idea, yet, wether for a 100+ I should buy a DM6 or a Whizzer A-HE03 .... those seem to be pretty hyped for general listening to all music and for people, that do not just want clear precision crystal, but also some decent bass. I'm quite confused atm. Also by the number of various sellers for these things .. with no idea who I can trust.



I just finalized  my cart and it's going to be Moondrop Kanas Pro, Semkarch SK CNT1, Whizzer A-HE03 as well as an EZAUDIO D4 for good measure. Rebate on the Kanas Pro is not great but as I want one since a long time I guess 10% is better than nothing.


----------



## jant71 (Nov 10, 2018)

chinmie said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/uWs0quu
> 
> it's finally here, alas it has no aptx and has a rather clunky charging method...



Needs some work. The best part of this design would be some surface area so you can have more than one button. One button and volume control is absent is not ideal when you have the surface area to do it. If BT 5.0 is more efficient I would also hope for more battery life from this design. We are getting 5 and 6 from TW with just the buds so surely this design could get closer to 10 hours than to 5 hours. Of course what about charging?? Does it come with a cable to charge both at the same time or you'd need two cables. I'd suppose it should come with a short cable that splits into 2 micro USB on one end to plug both into one USB port. And yes it is clunky to have to open the little flaps on both. Probably need to go back to the drawing board and design a more TW snap in design.

This would make a good case for them though that could charge both at the same time...https://www.amazon.com/Back-BayTM-D...qid=1541855914&sr=8-4&keywords=Back+Bay+Audio

Still will applaud the effort but hope to see the evolution of it.


----------



## davidcotton

voon said:


> No crazy hype trains and buyers craze a few hours off 11.11?  It's so calm here .....
> 
> I have no idea, yet, wether for a 100+ I should buy a DM6 or a Whizzer A-HE03 .... those seem to be pretty hyped for general listening to all music and for people, that do not just want clear precision crystal, but also some decent bass. I'm quite confused atm. Also by the number of various sellers for these things .. *with no idea who I can trust*.



This is the main reason I've not ordered any chifi really.  Said it before but I would rather order from the likes of penon (only the fear of unknown taxes stops me ordering from there, otherwise I would have got the oriolus by now!) and amazon really.


----------



## B9Scrambler

chinmie said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/uWs0quu
> 
> it's finally here, alas it has no aptx and has a rather clunky charging method...



Pretty much the A&D JAAP with the drivers removed and controls moved to the body. Neato.


----------



## vault108

Showing off my 11.11 scores. The store has 10% discount when you buy 5 items. I had $34 Ali coupons by collecting those $2 coupons.


----------



## davidcotton

If I've got a new user $100 coupon for aliexpress can I use it in one hit?  In other words are there any catches with it?


----------



## Huxley (Nov 10, 2018)

Much feedback on the dm6, about to hit buy along with the btr3.

Edit - I see the price has shot up, thank god for pre orders.
Was $153 usd now it's £146 gbp.


----------



## BaltColts

Linsoul is offering 20% discount on their site. Check it out.


----------



## voon

BaltColts said:


> Linsoul is offering 20% discount on their site. Check it out.



Their state Promo code doesn't work for me .. says it's invalid. Also: Do they have an Ali shop? Searching ali for linsoul produces items sold by a "DD Audio shop".


----------



## Nimweth

After reading about the Tin Audio T2 and blocking up the bass vents I decided to try the same thing with my Elecom CB1000. Wow! What a difference! I now have the wonderful mids and treble of the piezo HF driver and superb bass and sub-bass. Meanwhile on the subject of the T2 I have ordered a T2 look-alike with 2 pin detachable cable which I am not allowed to talk about! Clue: it's not Astell and Kern but has the same initials lol.


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> That would be extremely exciting......if it weren't for this.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2518#post-14587913
> 
> ...



But more drivers are better, right? I mean, who cares about soldering it right or tuning it as long as it has the most drivers possible!


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> But more drivers are better, right? I mean, who cares about soldering it right or tuning it as long as it has the most drivers possible!



careful now, this is TRN, we're only allowed to bash KZ here


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Needs some work. The best part of this design would be some surface area so you can have more than one button. One button and volume control is absent is not ideal when you have the surface area to do it. If BT 5.0 is more efficient I would also hope for more battery life from this design. We are getting 5 and 6 from TW with just the buds so surely this design could get closer to 10 hours than to 5 hours. Of course what about charging?? Does it come with a cable to charge both at the same time or you'd need two cables. I'd suppose it should come with a short cable that splits into 2 micro USB on one end to plug both into one USB port. And yes it is clunky to have to open the little flaps on both. Probably need to go back to the drawing board and design a more TW snap in design.
> 
> This would make a good case for them though that could charge both at the same time...https://www.amazon.com/Back-BayTM-D...qid=1541855914&sr=8-4&keywords=Back+Bay+Audio
> 
> Still will applaud the effort but hope to see the evolution of it.



On stuff like that, I usually tear off the rubber charge port cover because they’re a total headache to deal with. It’s on the bottom, so even if you get caught in a light rainstorm it’s not going to flood the port.


----------



## Slater (Nov 10, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> careful now, this is TRN, we're only allowed to bash KZ here



Oh, I’m not bashing TRN. I’m bashing the people that think the driver wars are the only thing that should drive their decision.

The other thing to keep in mind is the size. A lot of people think the AS10 and ZSR are big. 6 or 7 drivers per side, plus crossover (and possibly tubing) takes up a lot of room.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 10, 2018)

Slater said:


> But more drivers are better, right? I mean, who cares about soldering it right or tuning it as long as it has the most drivers possible!


While acknowledging and supporting your subtle sarcasm, I would like to add that it takes lots of experience to get multiple drivers working in perfect harmony. I have posted the issue with non-matching frequency responses in four earpieces of the highly lauded Brainwavz B400. Also, the multidrivers are usually big and may be uncomfortable for many in the long run ["KZ BS10"...now you know what the "BS" stands for].

And I still find a well-balanced single DD more appealing to my ears than a technically more competent but fatiguing multi-BA.

In my collection, the most "eartime" does not go to multi-BAs at all. It rather goes to the Focal Sphear, a technically not particularly advanced but reasonably well-respected single DD-earphone that sounds very pleasing to my ears. This is followed, as an exception, by the frequently belittled UE900S, a well-tuned 4BA per side that is also uncommonly small and ergonomic - even good in bed. Third comes the iBasso IT01, another single DD with a somewhat overwhelming bass that cuts into clarity (I haven't included the B400 as I am still experimenting with them - next measurement session on Monday on pair 3).

Go figure why...


----------



## josesol07

Wiljen said:


> I have the same sentiments about the TRN v80 that you do, good right up to the lower treble where it breaks down in a huge way.  I really do not like the grainy, over aggressive nature of the v80.     On the BQEYZ I have found all of their models to exhibit better control over the treble than the TRN.  The K2 and K2c are near neutral while the KB1 and BQ3 are more V shaped.  The BQ3 has a forward bass, mildly recessed lower mids that build back up and plateau with the lower treble being roughly equal to the bass boost.  True treble drops back to avoid harshness with a bit of a bump at 6kHz and 12kHz to add some sparkle and air back in without sibilance or stridency.   In the overall, I think if you like the basic sound of the TRN v80 but hate the poor rendering of the treble, the BQ3 will probably be very much to your liking.
> Hope that helps.



@ Wiljen, between BQ3 and K2C, which one is more adequate for outdoor use ? can you compare them  regarding isolation, comfort? Also, which one you prefer soundwise?
Wll be using for prog rock, rock, R&B, Pop, Hip Hop
thanks in advance


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> But more drivers are better, right? I mean, who cares about soldering it right or tuning it as long as it has the most drivers possible!



...and I love my little metal single BA Moondrop Nocturne... probably discontinued...because... like you said... everyone wants 86 BAs per side.  You would be surprised what one BA can do.


----------



## stryed

Otto Motor said:


> While acknowledging and supporting your subtle sarcasm, I would like to add that it takes lots of experience to get multiple drivers working in perfect harmony. I have posted the issue with non-matching frequency responses in four earpieces of the highly lauded Brainwavz B400. Also, the multidrivers are usually big and may be uncomfortable for many in the long run ["KZ BS10"...now you know what the "BS" stands for].
> 
> And I still find a well-balanced single DD more appealing to my ears than a technically more competent but fatiguing multi-BA.
> 
> ...



Interesting. Could you elaborate IT01 vs Focal Sphear? Is the the "sphear S"?
If I recall, us Frenchies can get them for half price!


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and I love my little metal single BA Moondrop Nocturne... probably discontinued...because... like you said... everyone wants 86 BAs per side.  You would be surprised what one BA can do.


they are still on sale


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> they are still on sale




Where and how much?


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> ...everyone wants 86 BAs per side.


more drivers have some advantages, better soundstage and positioning, some of them have better low and high frequency extension, also if you want to use bass eq a multi driver earphone with two or more larger bass drivers will have better headroom and power


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> Where and how much?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Moo...lgo_pvid=4d337b7a-2e9a-465d-913a-bd353809a8cd


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 10, 2018)

stryed said:


> Interesting. Could you elaborate IT01 vs Focal Sphear? Is the the "sphear S"?
> If I recall, us Frenchies can get them for half price!


The Sphear S and original Sphear have the same specs and sound - and only minor cosmetic differences. If I had to write a review, I would be in much pain because I could not care less about its cable, box content etc. First, it has an unusual bulbous shape which fits my ears perfectly. Second it has an irresistibly silky bass the makes you forget the rest. I call that ear candy. Whether the frequency response is like this or like that doesn't matter anymore. Here a quickie review that says it all: http://www.aproear.co.uk/focal-sphear/

The iBasso IT01 is a Head-Fi favourite with a very beefy sound and the biggest bass and sub-bass extension I have heard in an iem. Here a review that says it all: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-it01.22774/reviews#review-19624

UPDATE: just checked and the "quickie review" of the Sphear is by @loomisjohnson. Not surprised as he is the guy who can characterize an earphone adequately in two smooth sentences.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Have anyone heard of TONEKING BL1 Planar? if so How does it compare to DM6?


----------



## Wiljen

josesol07 said:


> @ Wiljen, between BQ3 and K2C, which one is more adequate for outdoor use ? can you compare them  regarding isolation, comfort? Also, which one you prefer soundwise?
> Wll be using for prog rock, rock, R&B, Pop, Hip Hop
> thanks in advance



Shells are very similar shape and neither is particularly deep insertion so isolation is roughly the same between models.  I think either would be fine unless used in exceedingly loud environments.  Same for comfort, both are good but neither is spectacular.   Soundwise, it depends on genre as to which I like better,  for rock and pop I'd go bQ3, for orchestral and piano I'd go Kc2.    Knowing your choices, I'd lean toward the BQ3.


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> Oh, I’m not bashing TRN. I’m bashing the people that think the driver wars are the only thing that should drive their decision.
> 
> The other thing to keep in mind is the size. A lot of people think the AS10 and ZSR are big. 6 or 7 drivers per side, plus crossover (and possibly tubing) takes up a lot of room.



I have to agree with you Slater.
Many people just think about buying the iems with most drivers, and just care about the driver brand and so on.

Maybe everyone should stop thinking drivers are everything.
There are many proves around that building an IEMs with brain, tuning in a good way less drivers and putting them into a well studied shell, could absolutely be better than picking a fancy big shell with 30 drivers per iem.
Not saying that drivers are useless, but listening to music with IEMs is not just about drivers, it is about enjoying what you're listening without considering only how many drivers are shooting out the sounds.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Hi all
It's been a long time
If you're interested nicehck do a lucky bag. I think they are generous for review sample ( they purpose me for and precise me for review sample)

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.1.56745714SfE9LK




Another point. I just received ezaudio d4 and they are very cool. Neutral but a bit too brilliant


----------



## josesol07

Wiljen said:


> Shells are very similar shape and neither is particularly deep insertion so isolation is roughly the same between models.  I think either would be fine unless used in exceedingly loud environments.  Same for comfort, both are good but neither is spectacular.   Soundwise, it depends on genre as to which I like better,  for rock and pop I'd go bQ3, for orchestral and piano I'd go Kc2.    Knowing your choices, I'd lean toward the BQ3.


Thank you so much, closing my 2018 IEM quota with BQ3


----------



## TechnoidFR

nxnje said:


> I have to agree with you Slater.
> Many people just think about buying the iems with most drivers, and just care about the driver brand and so on.
> 
> Maybe everyone should stop thinking drivers are everything.
> ...




Exact
I have gt600s with 2 drivers and they are very awesome. I prefer globally as10 because they are technically better and more controlled
 But gt600s have 3 nozzle. Great idea and very polyvalent. Very fun, balanced and brilliant for classic


----------



## stryed

TechnoidFR said:


> Hi all
> It's been a long time
> If you're interested nicehck do a lucky bag. I think they are generous for review sample ( they purpose me for and precise me for review sample)
> 
> ...



What's in the lucky bag? I'm confused.


----------



## TechnoidFR

stryed said:


> What's in the lucky bag? I'm confused.



You've an iem and certain bags have iem more expensive than the price


----------



## stryed (Nov 10, 2018)

TechnoidFR said:


> You've an iem and certain bags have iem more expensive than the price


I don't get why we get to pick mic vs no mic, grey or black.

EDIT: ordered.... God damnit!


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Oh, I’m not bashing TRN. I’m bashing the people that think the driver wars are the only thing that should drive their decision.
> 
> The other thing to keep in mind is the size. A lot of people think the AS10 and ZSR are big. 6 or 7 drivers per side, plus crossover (and possibly tubing) takes up a lot of room.



And I do have to be the devil's advocate and remind anyone that might be reading that for some companies, its much easier for them to tune several drivers to reach their target sound signature rather than develop a single DD/BA from scratch that might or might not perform up to par. Companies like Dita, Campfire Audio, Hifiman invests tons of time just to make one model or even DD/BA that costs thousands to recoup the R&D costs.

Its not as simple as "why don't they just make a DD/BA that sounds good"


----------



## TechnoidFR

stryed said:


> I don't get why we get to pick mic vs no mic, grey or black.
> 
> EDIT: ordered.... God damnit!



Ah ah you understanded 
I'm curious that I'll received


----------



## stryed

TechnoidFR said:


> Ah ah you understanded
> I'm curious that I'll received



OK.
After looking at all the IEMs that the store sells, the lucky bag could be the macaw rt-20. Seems pricier than 10eu though...will wait n see


----------



## nxnje

TechnoidFR said:


> Hi all
> It's been a long time
> If you're interested nicehck do a lucky bag. I think they are generous for review sample ( they purpose me for and precise me for review sample)
> 
> ...



What could a lucky bag contain? Even an expensive nicehck IEM or just cable and stuff like that?


----------



## groucho69

TechnoidFR said:


> You've an iem and certain bags have iem more expensive than the price



Actually I think it all the same item


----------



## TechnoidFR

groucho69 said:


> Actually I think it all the same item



Oh exact. But it seems interesting after read description


----------



## nxnje

stryed said:


> OK.
> After looking at all the IEMs that the store sells, the lucky bag could be the macaw rt-20. Seems pricier than 10eu though...will wait n see



Ordered it too.
Hope it's not that but maybe the PHB can be a good idea


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 10, 2018)

TechnoidFR said:


> Hi all
> It's been a long time
> If you're interested nicehck do a lucky bag. I think they are generous for review sample ( they purpose me for and precise me for review sample)


I was also asked to review it although I have no clue what is in it. But I like the term *"fukubukuro"*, that's classic Japanese and reminds me of my Japanese class 25 years ago. And of my childhood in Germany where it was called *"Wundertüte" (wonder bag)*. My wife says, here in Canada it is called *"grab bag"*. Well, I grabbed one.


----------



## Otto Motor

Zerohour88 said:


> careful now, this is TRN, we're only allowed to bash KZ here


I don't think anybody is bashing Knowledge Zenith. I would rather claim the opposite: if anything, they get favourable treatment here.


----------



## HungryPanda

I had to grab a fukubukuro and got one for my wife too


----------



## wavid

I own a pair of Tin T2, KZ ZST and ZSRs and I was thinking about getting something for 11.11. I think I might just get another T2 (I always misplace them and am often stuck having to listen to one of the KZ iems), they are one of my fav sounding headphones. 
Can anyone recommend something else for the price of the T2 that I should consider instead? I did NOT like the KZ ZST or ZSRs at all.


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> I had to grab a fukubukuro and got one for my wife too


Anxious to see what everybody will fish out of their fukubukuro. And who will get it first in their respective country...


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Anxious to see what everybody will fish out of their fukubukuro. And who will get it first in their respective country...



I am guessing that it will be a smallish iem with a single dynamic driver and that it will sound great   I was very happy with the earbud fukubukuro that I got a couple of months ago.


----------



## SuperLuigi

mbwilson111 said:


> I am guessing that it will be a smallish iem with a single dynamic driver and that it will sound great   I was very happy with the earbud fukubukuro that I got a couple of months ago.


What did you end up receiving from your mystery bag?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 10, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> What did you end up receiving from your mystery bag?



It was the NiceCHK EB2 earbud that was not yet released at the time.  The Fukubukuro is a great way to start the hype about a new product.  People were very pleased with it.  Some were sent black ones and others silver.  I love the black one that I got.  Some people wished they had received the other color so now NiceHCK has kindly allowed people to choose black or silver.  This new one will be an IEM.

Those of us who got the EB2 knew it would be a bud but had no idea what it would look like.  We were told that the sound would be like the little brother of the NiceHCK EBX which is more costly.

The EB2 is part of the 11:11 sale for just a few dollars more than we paid for it as a lucky/mystery bag/fukubukuro.   I have memorized how to spell fukubukuro... lol.    This is what mine looks like in black. Paid $19.99 in early September.  I think it was about $10 more when it was made available to others later.

edit: the bud is metal and the iem we will get is also metal according to the info on the page.


----------



## audio123

MidNighTempest said:


> Have anyone heard of TONEKING BL1 Planar? if so How does it compare to DM6?


I feel the BL1 is warmer than the DM6 and sounds more musical to me.


----------



## superuser1

audio123 said:


> I feel the BL1 is warmer than the DM6 and sounds more musical to me.


Would you mind describing the bass.. Specifically the sub bass please.


----------



## audio123 (Nov 10, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> Would you mind describing the bass.. Specifically the sub bass please.


As BL1 is a planar iem, it requires longer time to burn in. Here is my short impression below the 10 hours of usage, the B1L1 has moderate sub-bass quantity and the extension is fair. Bass decay is not as quick and bass texture is smooth. The rumble is expressed quite naturally. The mid-bass quantity is moderate and each bass note is articulated with impact whilst controlled without sounding aggressive.


----------



## Otto Motor

*NiceHCK DT300*: are they really as good as claimed? *Good 11/11 deal*. 

There is only one review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hill-audio-vajra3-nicehck-dt300.23232/


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> *NiceHCK DT300*: are they really as good as claimed? *Good 11/11 deal*.
> 
> There is only one review:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hill-audio-vajra3-nicehck-dt300.23232/



I love my DT300.  My husband gave it to me when he got the DT500.   I have not listened in a while... too many new toys keep arriving.  Keep in mind that the nozzle is very skinny so you might not have as many tip choices lying around your house.  I think it takes some kind of Shure tip but of course it comes with a set.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 11, 2018)

I see the $7.99 EZAUDIO D4 are going like hotcakes on Singles Day.


----------



## davidcotton

.


----------



## Emelya

What a nice salt shaker!


----------



## Huxley

davidcotton said:


> £169 with delivery on amazon.



I know, they bumped up a lot faster than I expected.
I'm just glad I got the pre order in when I did.
Fingers crossed I'll like the signature, have been out of the game for a while.


----------



## davidcotton

Huxley said:


> I know, they bumped up a lot faster than I expected.
> I'm just glad I got the pre order in when I did.
> Fingers crossed I'll like the signature, have been out of the game for a while.


What was the original price then?  Thought it had been £169 for awhile.  Even with the price raised I would rather order from either amazon or penon for the cs service if things go wrong.


----------



## Huxley

davidcotton said:


> What was the original price then?  Thought it had been £169 for awhile.  Even with the price raised I would rather order from either amazon or penon for the cs service if things go wrong.



It's always been that price. It's the Aliexpress price that jumped, just as the 11.11 sale started which I thought was cheeky.


----------



## bogginhead

I'm looking into a planar IEM, just in case I decide not to go with the Super SD7 Plus I've been eyeing for weeks now.  I've checked out:

**** MT100

Toneking BL1

Audeze ISINE 10

I have zero problem with Chi-Fi (love it, in fact lol), and I can handle a few weeks wait if I have to.  Which of these would you guys suggest?  I do like a more neutral, midrange-based tuning.  But if general sound quality / build quality is just astoundingly higher in a different product I'd be more inclined to go with it.


----------



## Bartig

Otto Motor said:


> I see the $7.99 EZAUDIO D4 are going like hotcakes on Singles Day.


Were you the firestarter on this one? Cool! What makes them so good?


----------



## sarangajitrk

Can anyone compare the Tin T2 with Soundmagic E80 earphones? I had the E80 for a while and really liked the mids and the bass.


----------



## SteroidEars

Anyone with TSMR 7star able to conpare it to dunu 2000 or flc 8s?


----------



## davidcotton

Huxley said:


> It's always been that price. It's the Aliexpress price that jumped, just as the 11.11 sale started which I thought was cheeky.



Seems they've picked up a few things from amazon market place then.  That always seems to creep higher just as a "sale" is around the corner.


----------



## maxxevv (Nov 11, 2018)

For those who are interested in the TRN BT20 wireless module, and were put off by the ridiculous launch price gouging, it has deflated to sane and probably acceptable ( for a lot of people) prices in the US$25/- range. Great "filler" item to get through to that next discount coupon threshold.  








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TRN...lgo_pvid=eed634b7-af7d-4fec-9f9a-6f610e2c8dcd

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TRN...lgo_pvid=eed634b7-af7d-4fec-9f9a-6f610e2c8dcd


----------



## TechnoidFR

My collection IS
Kz AS10
KZ ZS10
KZ ZS6
MACAW GT600S
BQEYZ KC2
Tin Audio T2
KZ ZSN 


KZ ED9 which is same particularity than macaw 

I love EB2 For my job ( phone technical assistant) because it's open and great sound !

I'll see next month for the dt300 which seems very interesting... Or dt500 I don't know really


Oh and I create a Twitter French fan account for KZ I create a community in France with my review


----------



## josesol07

@ TechnoidFR could you please make a quick comparo between AS10 and BQEYZ KC2? How KZ ZSN  holds against AS10?
thanks


----------



## TechnoidFR (Nov 11, 2018)

josesol07 said:


> @ TechnoidFR could you please make a quick comparo between AS10 and BQEYZ KC2? How KZ ZSN  holds against AS10?
> thanks



Kc2 = zs6 without high treble peak, less isolated, more space. Great sub bass

Zsn is zst with better speed, more brilliant, more detail.

Globally is the as10 that I prefer. Technically better and more polyvalent

Kc2 is more neutral and aerial than as10. Less detail
Zsn is more bassy, very fun, more brilliant and mids is more recessed


----------



## Otto Motor

Bartig said:


> Were you the firestarter on this one? Cool! What makes them so good?


No, it was @Wiljen over at the audiofool blog...and it was also recommended to me by the seller as being good. This could be the new Rock Zircon for Igor.


----------



## Slater (Oct 18, 2020)

Slater said:


> The yellow would look cool with any of the vintage Sony “Sports” Walkmans lol





Zerohour88 said:


> you're not far off, lol
> 
> this is one of the promo pics for it (not sure why they didn't use the yellow one to pose with the player)
> 
> ...





Otto Motor said:


> I am 100% certain that if Sony released a series of 1980s walkmen (or "ghetto blasters") they would sell like hotcakes.
> I found this discman for $2 at a yard sale. Works great but looks as if it had served as a shooting target.



So all this talk about vintage Sony Walkmans made me dig out my old WM-AF54 Walkman (https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/sony_radio_cassette_player_sports_walkman_wm_af54.html).

The cool thing about these Walkmans, was they opened like a Pelican case. They were *waterproof*, and had a removable belt clip. The plastic Sony used is extremely high quality - thick, UV treated, with super heavy duty hinges. All of the stress points (clasp, etc) are reinforced with stainless steel. All of the holes and ports are covered by silicone plugs.

Mine stopped working years ago, but I recently found a purpose for it.

The entire cassette 'guts' are able to be removed (completely as 1 piece), by simply removing 2 screws. I then lined the inside of the case with adhesive-backed velvet/velour fabric.

It was so easy - it literally took under 10 minutes from start to finish.

Now I have a 'retro' carry case. The inside is *plenty roomy*. There is enough room for any of the following:

1. IEM + multiple cables.
2. (2) IEMs + cables.
3. IEM + a DAP or phone.
4. DAPs + a headphone amp (cable included).

The case closes completely and securely with all of the combinations.

After 10 years of use and 20 years of sitting in a box, it looks as perfect as the day I bought it in 1989. The glue holding the radio tuning plate was old and crusty, so I reglued it with fresh epoxy.

Check it out:



Spoiler: Click for photos



Closed:


Inside with velour lining:



Amp + iPod classic with cable (amp on bottom):




Amp + iPod touch with cable (amp on bottom):


Amp + xduoo X3 (amp on bottom):


xduoo X3 with IEM:


IEM by itself:




Now I'm so Hipster and 'retrocool', I can ride to Starbucks on my pennyfarthing, pull out my HeadFi from my retro Sony Walkman storage case, and type my novel on a manual typewriter! haha




In all seriousness though, I enjoy repurposing stuff that have would otherwise ended up in the landfill!


----------



## loomisjohnson (Nov 11, 2018)

i ended up succumbing to the hype and buying the d4--we'll see if there's a new <$10 champ. also the bqeyz bq3 (for some reason i couldn't pull the trigger on the dmg, dm6, audbos p4 and moondrop kanas, which i was also targeting).


----------



## randomnin (Nov 11, 2018)

Slater said:


> [..]
> Now I'm so Hipster, I can ride to Starbucks on my pennyfarthing, pull out my HeadFi from my retro Sony cassette case, and type my novel on my manual typewriter! haha
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure typewriters and other superannuated tech are likely to lead to decreased effectiveness, so their rightful place is the landfill. If it really is ineffective, then it's more interesting as a sociological/psychological study subject than a great idea for adoption to one's everyday life.

But, yeah, yeah, I know it was mostly about the box, and I admit that using it is a good idea.


----------



## mbwilson111

loomisjohnson said:


> i ended up succumbing to the hype and buying the d4--we'll see if there's a new <$10 champ. also the bqeyz bq3 (for some reason i couldn't pull the trigger on the dmg, dm6, audbos p4 and moondrop kanas, which i was also targeting).



Did you buy your lucky bag yet?  That could turn out to be a champ too. I just noticed that a few with mic have been added for those who need that option... but very few.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> So all this talk about vintage Sony Walkmans made me dig out my old WM-AF54 Walkman (https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/sony_radio_cassette_player_sports_walkman_wm_af54.html).
> 
> The cool thing about these Walkmans, was they opened like a Pelican case. They were *waterproof*, and had a removable belt clip. The plastic Sony used is extremely high quality - thick, UV treated, with solid hinges. All of the stress points (clasp, etc) are reinforced with stainless steel. All of the holes and ports are covered by a silicone plug.
> 
> ...


Yellow? Mellow yellow? And Sony? This ist what I can throw into the mix - from the thrift store.



Spoiler


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 11, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Were you the firestarter on this one? Cool! What makes them so good?



They have great detail and clarity.   When put on a scope, they have a bump in the treble but it is a wide enough bump that it doesnt show as a spike or feel fatiguing.    I was skeptical when asked to review them and within minutes of pulling them off my burn-in box I was looking at them sideways saying is this the $8 one.   I think a bit of burn in helps as the titanium driver.

I took these to my office and the crew there is used to me having some "insanely priced" headphone so I didnt tell them anything about the D4 and invited them to try it.  Once they had, I asked them to price it for me.   Nobody said less than $50 and several put it in the $100-200 range based on the sound signature.  

This is one of the few inexpensive offerings I have heard where sub-bass is neartly linear with the mid-bass and mids.   No bass bleed to mention and great control of the lower range.    I can see this same driver being great with a low pass filter applied and used for 1kHz down with a couple BAs paired with it for mids and highs.  It could be used to make an extremely linear in-ear as it is near linear to about 2k where the climb begins.


----------



## Slater (Nov 11, 2018)

maxxevv said:


> For those who are interested in the TRN BT20 wireless module, and were put off by the ridiculous launch price gouging, it has deflated to sane and probably acceptable ( for a lot of people) prices in the US$25/- range. Great "filler" item to get through to that next discount coupon threshold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For under $22, I'll be the guinea pig on this.

Despite no aptX/AAC, no volume rocker buttons, charging via a microusb cable, and the other stuff people were complaining about, you can't get a _decent_ pair of true wireless earphones for $22 period. Nothing is perfect.

The fact that these will work on over 50% of my IEM collection is worth it for that reason alone.

I'll let you all know how they turn out.


----------



## Audiostart

So what's so lucky about those bags? I imagine they don't make them to loose money, and why would you pay for no idea what iem?


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> They have great detail and clarity.   When put on a scope, they have a bump in the treble but it is a wide enough bump that it doesnt show as a spike or feel fatiguing.    I was skeptical when asked to review them and within minutes of pulling them off my burn-in box I was looking at them sideways saying is this the $8 one.   I think a bit of burn in helps as the titanium driver.
> 
> I took these to my office and the crew there is used to me having some "insanely priced" headphone so I didnt tell them anything about the D4 and invited them to try it.  Once they had, I asked them to price it for me.   Nobody said less than $50 and several put it in the $100-200 range based on the sound signature.
> 
> This is one of the few inexpensive offerings I have heard where sub-bass is linear with the mid-bass and mids.   No bass bleed to mention and great control of the lower range.    I can see this same driver being great with a low pass filter applied and used for 1kHz down with a couple BAs paired with it for mids and highs.  It could be used to make an extremely linear in-ear as it is near ruler flat to about 2k where the climb begins.



You are making me feel like a kid on Christmas eve.  Mine should be out for delivery tomorrow. I took advantage of the opportunity that someone mentioned a week or two ago about headfiers being able to get the sale price early .

I am getting the purple version of course.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 11, 2018)

Audiostart said:


> So what's so lucky about those bags? I imagine they don't make them to loose money, and why would you pay for no idea what iem?



Of course they will make money but the main thing is that it promotes the store and the new iem..and we get a lower price for taking a chance on them..  If it is like the earbud lucky bag that I got a couple of months ago, it will be very nice and priced higher later... but discounted again during sales.  The earbud (a new model) that I paid $19.99 for has a retail price of double that but of course there have been sales and I think it is $23.99 for 11:11 which is still more than I paid.

Only do it if you enjoy the idea of the mystery and being part of the initial excitement when they arrive.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> You are making me feel like a kid on Christmas eve.  Mine should be out for delivery tomorrow. I took advantage of the opportunity that someone mentioned a week or two ago about headfiers being able to get the sale price early .
> 
> I am getting the purple version of course.



I'll be shocked if after burn in, you don't think they are one of the best $8 spends you could have made.  I continue to be impressed enough to be using them regularly.   The only other earphone I orginally bought as a review sample I can say that about is the Campfire Comet.  That puts the D4 in pretty good company.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> I'll be shocked if after burn in, you don't think they are one of the best $8 spends you could have made.  I continue to be impressed enough to be using them regularly.   The only other earphone I orginally bought as a review sample I can say that about is the Campfire Comet.  That puts the D4 in pretty good company.



uh oh.. .maybe my husband should have ordered one for himself... but he has some crazy hi end stuff.


----------



## Wiljen

I bought the 11.11 Lucky bag special from NiceHCK too on a tip that I would like it.  After last lucky bag was the EB2, I have big expectations.   Jim has hit the mark pretty solidly on the last few so when he told me I should add one to my order I didnt hesitate.

I have a box of D4s coming for Christmas presents, a NiceHCK EP35 (Onkyo 700 clone) and the lucky bag on the way from NiceHCK.    I did do DHL shipping just to make sure I had them in time to put them in stockings.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> uh oh.. .maybe my husband should have ordered one for himself... but he has some crazy hi end stuff.



I bought 10 and still have my review pair - I might be able to send him one if he threatens to steal yours


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> I bought the 11.11 Lucky bag special from NiceHCK too on a tip that I would like it.  After last lucky bag was the EB2, I have big expectations.   Jim has hit the mark pretty solidly on the last few so when he told me I should add one to my order I didnt hesitate.
> 
> I have a box of D4s coming for Christmas presents, a NiceHCK EP35 (Onkyo 700 clone) and the lucky bag on the way from NiceHCK.    I did do DHL shipping just to make sure I had them in time to put them in stockings.



In this country we have to avoid the DHL shipping if we can because it usually results in custom fees for us.  I don't think you have to worry about that.


----------



## Slater (Nov 11, 2018)

randomnin said:


> I'm pretty sure typewriters and other superannuated tech are likely to lead to decreased effectiveness, so their rightful place is the landfill. If it really is ineffective, then it's more interesting as a sociological/psychological study subject than a great idea for adoption to one's everyday life.
> 
> But, yeah, yeah, I know it was mostly about the box, and I admit that using it is a good idea.



I'm just joking about that stuff. Those are just photos which can be found all over the Internet.

Millennial Hipsters from cities like San Francisco, Portland, etc are the primary demographic that wear plaid or flannel lumberjack shirts always paired with black skinny jeans (but aren't lumberjacks), have handlebar mustaches right out of the 1800s, smoke old timey Sherlock Holmes pipes while drinking PBR beer, use typewriters at Starbucks, ride pennyfarthings to Apple stores, and are obsessed with the band Mumford and Sons.



Spoiler: Hipster Overload









_Not that there's anything wrong with that - I'm just poking fun. I'm not stereotyping or have any intentions of ill will towards any group. People are free to do whatever makes them happy in life, dress however they want, etc; it's what makes us all individuals._


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> I bought 10 and still have my review pair - I might be able to send him one if he threatens to steal yours



haha... he won't .  I am more likely to do the stealing.

If he really wants it he can still order one.... the sale has a number of hours left.  Of course maybe they have all been purchased with some of you guys buying so many!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> obsessed with the band Mumford and Sons.



LOL..you almost made me spit out my tea all over the  keyboard...


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> In this country we have to avoid the DHL shipping if we can because it usually results in custom fees for us.  I don't think you have to worry about that.



Yep, I occassionally get tagged for duties on things but seems to be more likely Fedex than DHL for that.   Not sure I have ever been hit with customs duties on e-packet but a couple have been cut open for inspection.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Yep, I occassionally get tagged for duties on things but seems to be more likely Fedex than DHL for that.   Not sure I have ever been hit with customs duties on e-packet but a couple have been cut open for inspection.



When they do that, they're almost always looking for the crazy drugs coming mail order from China, like bath salts, flakka, etc. Sometimes the outside of the packages have traces of that stuff (from contact during the shipping process), so it sets off the alarm bells and they set it aside for inspection.

Heck, the majority of American currency has trace amounts of cocaine on the bills (true story). Once it's contaminated it's pretty much there forever.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> When they do that, they're almost always looking for the crazy drugs coming mail order from China, like bath salts, flakka, etc. Sometimes the outside of the packages have traces of that stuff (from contact during the shipping process), so it sets off the alarm bells and they set it aside for inspection.
> 
> Heck, the majority of American currency has trace amounts of cocaine on the bills (true story). Once it's contaminated it's pretty much there forever.



Good reminder to wash your hands after opening those packages isnt it?


----------



## aaDee

Just bought the DM6 for $168. Got a hole in the pocket and a stare from my wife.


----------



## demo-to

My only 11.11. purchase is a 8 core copper 2 pin cable for my new love BQEYZ KC2
For me just too good to be true


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Good reminder to wash your hands after opening those packages isnt it?



Absolutely - I ALWAYS do!

Amazon packages, normal postal mail, etc. If people knew how many hands and surfaces their mail and packaged touched it would make you gag.

The USPS has considered ways to sanitize all mail and packages, but nothing has been settled on that's widespread and standardized yet.

https://www.encyclopedia.com/social-sciences-and-law/law/crime-and-law-enforcement/mail-sanitization


----------



## tripside

A lot of stores have removed the option to use Ali select coupons. Never seen that happen before.


----------



## Dcell7

Wiljen said:


> I bought the 11.11 Lucky bag special from NiceHCK too on a tip that I would like it.  After last lucky bag was the EB2, I have big expectations.   Jim has hit the mark pretty solidly on the last few so when he told me I should add one to my order I didnt hesitate.
> 
> I have a box of D4s coming for Christmas presents, a NiceHCK EP35 (Onkyo 700 clone) and the lucky bag on the way from NiceHCK.    I did do DHL shipping just to make sure I had them in time to put them in stockings.



After reading your review of EZAUDIO D4 i have ordered one. Now you have convinced me to buy the lucky bag too


----------



## Bartig

Wiljen said:


> They have great detail and clarity.   When put on a scope, they have a bump in the treble but it is a wide enough bump that it doesnt show as a spike or feel fatiguing.    I was skeptical when asked to review them and within minutes of pulling them off my burn-in box I was looking at them sideways saying is this the $8 one.   I think a bit of burn in helps as the titanium driver.
> 
> I took these to my office and the crew there is used to me having some "insanely priced" headphone so I didnt tell them anything about the D4 and invited them to try it.  Once they had, I asked them to price it for me.   Nobody said less than $50 and several put it in the $100-200 range based on the sound signature.
> 
> This is one of the few inexpensive offerings I have heard where sub-bass is neartly linear with the mid-bass and mids.   No bass bleed to mention and great control of the lower range.    I can see this same driver being great with a low pass filter applied and used for 1kHz down with a couple BAs paired with it for mids and highs.  It could be used to make an extremely linear in-ear as it is near linear to about 2k where the climb begins.


So curious for these now. Thanks!



Slater said:


> For under $22, I'll be the guinea pig on this.
> 
> Despite no aptX/AAC, no volume rocker buttons, charging via a microusb cable, and the other stuff people were complaining about, you can't get a _decent_ pair of true wireless earphones for $22 period. Nothing is perfect.
> 
> ...


Clever concept!


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> I am guessing that it will be a smallish iem with a single dynamic driver and that it will sound great   I was very happy with the earbud fukubukuro that I got a couple of months ago.


Interesting: 520 fukubukuro available but 636 orders submitted. I hope not to get a Rock Zircon .


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Interesting: 520 fukubukuro available but 636 orders submitted. I hope not to get a Rock Zircon .



I know... seems he managed to source some more.  I wonder if late purchasers will wait longer for a new batch.  It will not be a Rock Zircon


----------



## rad7

Otto Motor said:


> No, it was @Wiljen over at the audiofool blog...and it was also recommended to me by the seller as being good. This could be the new Rock Zircon for Igor.





Wiljen said:


> I'll be shocked if after burn in, you don't think they are one of the best $8 spends you could have made.  I continue to be impressed enough to be using them regularly.   The only other earphone I orginally bought as a review sample I can say that about is the Campfire Comet.  That puts the D4 in pretty good company.



I've been away from head-fi for a long time & now decided to buy another cheap IEM. I almost bought the EZAudio D4 as it received a lot of praise here, but the reviews described these IEMs as having a bright signature. I'm very treble sensitive & I usually like a warm, bassy sound signature. I love to listen to chillout trance, chillstep & liquid dnb at moderate volume levels for extended periods of time. Currently, I alternate between KZ ZST & KZ ZS3. The ZST hurts my ears after a while & the ZS3 sometimes sounds too muddy. 

Do you think the D4s are still right for me? If no, do you have any other alternatives below $20? I prefer if they have a small footprint (I tend to sleep with my IEMs) & an inline mic would be nice as well. Thank you.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 11, 2018)

rad7 said:


> I've been away from head-fi for a long time & now decided to buy another cheap IEM. I almost bought the EZAudio D4 as it received a lot of praise here, but the reviews described these IEMs as having a bright signature. I'm very treble sensitive & I usually like a warm, bassy sound signature. I love to listen to chillout trance, chillstep & liquid dnb at moderate volume levels for extended periods of time. Currently, I alternate between KZ ZST & KZ ZS3. The ZST hurts my ears after a while & the ZS3 sometimes sounds too muddy.
> 
> Do you think the D4s are still right for me? If no, do you have any other alternatives below $20? I prefer if they have a small footprint (I tend to sleep with my IEMs) & an inline mic would be nice as well. Thank you.


No piercing treble and not really bassy either. The tinge of brightness comes from a life in the upper midrange and lower treble - but it is not dramatic. As to the bass: it is somewhat realistic - I find it very good. For $7.99 it is worth a try.


----------



## rad7

Otto Motor said:


> No piercing treble and not really bassy either.



Thank you!


----------



## Theri0n

demo-to said:


> My only 11.11. purchase is a 8 core copper 2 pin cable for my new love BQEYZ KC2


Mine is almost the same, but MMCX and 2 spin fits. Mission complete.


----------



## SciOC

aaDee said:


> Just bought the DM6 for $168. Got a hole in the pocket and a stare from my wife.


Why on Earth are you letting your wife know?  Get them delivered to your office or a buddies house....



Slater said:


> Absolutely - I ALWAYS do!
> 
> Amazon packages, normal postal mail, etc. If people knew how many hands and surfaces their mail and packaged touched it would make you gag.
> 
> ...


It's a common misconception that most harmful viruses and bacteria can live "out in the open" or on most surfaces for very long. A very large percentage die rather quickly.  Stuff lives on your skin/hands an even shorter amount of time generally.

There are some exceptions of course (norovirus, c.diff) but mostly, if you let something sit for a couple hours in open air, a lot of germs will just die.  Really your hands are probably pretty clean (minus deposits) after a few minutes.

The obvious solution if it was deemed necessary is just running everything through a UVC lit area.

If you're obsessive compulsive like me, the phonesoap is a great product btw.


Also, still some crazy good 11.11 deals.  Toneking BL1 for 172....  I don't need it, I don't need it I don't need it!


----------



## Huxley

Theri0n said:


> Mine is almost the same, but MMCX and 2 spin fits. Mission complete.



I bought this, along with some spinfits.
_NICEHCK 3.5/4.4/2.5mm Balanced MMCX/2Pin Connector 8 core 7N Single Crystal Copper Cable
BGVP DM6_ 5 Drivers _Balanced_ Armature _Customized HiFi_ in-_Ear Earphone_ for _Audiophiles_


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 11, 2018)

Slater said:


> Hey Otto, how do you prevent that tiny little hole in the nozzle from getting clogged up?
> 
> The size of the small hole is 0.2mm, which is incredibly small. And once it gets clogged, it can't be unclogged.


Just in: two frequency response curves for the *UE900S*, one with the pinhole open (red) and the other with the pinhole clogged (blue)). It looks like the sound would benefit from clogged pinholes .


----------



## rad7

Otto Motor said:


> For $7.99 it is worth a try.



Thank you! I just ordered them. You are right, they are worth trying since they are on sale now.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Just in: two frequency response curves for the *UE900S*, one with the pinhole open (red) and the other with the pinhole clogged (blue)). It looks like the sound would benefit from clogged pinholes .



Good point. I'd have to hear it to know for sure, but judging by the graphs I'd rather have a clogged hole as well.


----------



## wavid

Went for the lucky bag, D4's and a pair of Rock Zircons (not sure why I bought these tbh, should i cancel?)


----------



## Otto Motor

wavid said:


> Went for the lucky bag, D4's and a pair of Rock Zircons (not sure why I bought these tbh, should i cancel?)


Maybe cancel the Zircons .


----------



## Zerohour88

SciOC said:


> Why on Earth are you letting your wife know?  Get them delivered to your office or a buddies house....
> 
> 
> It's a common misconception that most harmful viruses and bacteria can live "out in the open" or on most surfaces for very long. A very large percentage die rather quickly.  Stuff lives on your skin/hands an even shorter amount of time generally.
> ...



I remember there being an outbreak of something at my university and we ended up having a one week holiday because of it. I stayed behind and got the job of entering all the student accommodations and opening all the windows/doors so that any pathogen will just die off from exposure (basically what the health ministry told us to do)

totally forgot 11.11 is still going for you guys, I've already made all the purchases I aimed for, almost went over-budget due to some surprisingly good last minute deals and vouchers. Fukubukuro being one of them (missed the last bag which was EB2, rectified that by getting the NiceHCK EBX this year, decent enough discount)


----------



## rad7

How long does it usually take for Ali Express to ship to the US? Never ordered from this site before, but the delivery estimate on my 2 orders says it's going to take about 30 & 40 days. I hope it doesn't take so long.


----------



## Theri0n

This time it is better to add extra week for delivery. At least.


----------



## rad7

Theri0n said:


> This time it is better to add extra week for delivery. At least.



Oh wow


----------



## mbwilson111

rad7 said:


> How long does it usually take for Ali Express to ship to the US? Never ordered from this site before, but the delivery estimate on my 2 orders says it's going to take about 30 & 40 days. I hope it doesn't take so long.



I am in the UK and have had Aliexpress orders take anywhere from 6 days to six weeks. Normally when it is not such a busy time most things take between 1 and 3 weeks.


----------



## reiserFS (Nov 12, 2018)

I got my BGVP DM6 in a few days and oh boy this thing is a hidden gem.I can't believe what they manage to do with a  $199  IEM.

Literally thinking about selling my LCD-2. It's that good.


----------



## Theri0n

mbwilson111 said:


> I am in the UK and have had Aliexpress orders take anywhere from 6 days to six weeks. Normally when it is not such a busy time most things take between 1 and 3 weeks.


I live in a country next to China. The quickest delivery was 17 days by Aliexpress Standard via Swedish Post. The goods I ordered this 11.11 are to be received no earlier than within month.


----------



## superuser1

Theri0n said:


> I live in a country next to China. The quickest delivery was 17 days by Aliexpress Standard via Swedish Post. The goods I ordered this 11.11 are to be received no earlier than within month.


If they sent it through the Tarim Basin it would reach you faster. It goes all the way to europe and then to Kazakhstan right?


----------



## Theri0n

superuser1 said:


> If they sent it through the Tarim Basin it would reach you faster.



They usually do it exactly by this route.



superuser1 said:


> It goes all the way to europe and then to Kazakhstan right?



And reach Kazakhstan at least 1 week earlier than through Urumqi.


----------



## docentore

Folks, if I'd have burning €200 in my pocket what would be IEM to go? BGVP?


----------



## Theri0n

Magaosi 401
Whizzer HE03
NiceHCK HK6


----------



## Hitesh

Just bought Tin Audio T2 and KZ MMCX Silver 8 core cable for a combined total of AU $50

As there are few hours still left of the 11.11 sale, would you guys recommend some tips for better isolation (compared to any tip that comes with the package)? Preferably within 10 AUD


----------



## crabdog

docentore said:


> Folks, if I'd have burning €200 in my pocket what would be IEM to go? BGVP?


A lot of people would tell you to get the DM6 but since I haven't heard that I would recommend the Hifi Boy OS V3!


----------



## docentore

crabdog said:


> A lot of people would tell you to get the DM6 but since I haven't heard that I would recommend the Hifi Boy OS V3!



Thanks, I forgot to say that I'm looking for IEMs with nice quality bass.


----------



## demo-to (Nov 12, 2018)

crabdog said:


> A lot of people would tell you to get the DM6 but since I haven't heard that I would recommend the Hifi Boy OS V3!


I know it is not on sale for 11/11 but how would you rate the SQ of the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 in general? I mean you compared this in your review with the OS V3 but I felt by reading your review that this might be also a real good IEM in its price bracket (besides not having so much sub bass qty)


----------



## trellus

Bought the TinAudio T2 -- that was my only 11.11 purchase.  I escaped other temptations!


----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> Bought the TinAudio T2 -- that was my only 11.11 purchase.  I escaped other temptations!




there is still a headphone with your name on it.. a few minutes left in the sale


----------



## docentore

Went ahead and got the DM6's. Plus some cables and Urbanfun beryllium Tradsound headphones. Supposed to be good.


----------



## Slater

trellus said:


> Bought the TinAudio T2 -- that was my only 11.11 purchase.  I escaped other temptations!



I wish I had your self control


----------



## exavolt

11.11 is just finished, but the *super fukubukuro* is just started.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Fukubukuro-Lucky-Bag/1825606_32955486332.html


----------



## Slater

exavolt said:


> 11.11 is just finished, but the *super fukubukuro* is just started.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Fukubukuro-Lucky-Bag/1825606_32955486332.html



While I’m sure it’s a great value and I trust NiceHCK, if I’m going to drop $180 I’d like to know what I’m getting 1st. I don’t have big enough balls to take a random chance on that fukubukuro.


----------



## Trapok

Slater said:


> While I’m sure it’s a great value and I trust NiceHCK, if I’m going to drop $180 I’d like to know what I’m getting 1st. I don’t have big enough balls to take a random chance on that fukubukuro.


Same here, i trust Jim( or Theresa) but at 180$I only buy after hearing in real life.


----------



## Slater

Trapok said:


> Same here, i trust Jim( or Theresa) but at 180$I only buy after hearing in real life.



Or universally praised.

For example, if it was a 50% chance of getting a BGVP DM6 and a 50% chance of getting a Campfire Andromeda I would have bought it despite the fact that I’ve never heard either.


----------



## exavolt




----------



## tripside

Took a punt on the new tws earphone from Xiaomi.  Got a 256 GB Samsung micro SD and a Shanling M0. My DM6 should arrive in the next 10 days too. The wait is going to be  be agonising


----------



## Slater

exavolt said:


>



Wow, not a bad deal at all.

That would have been nice to know sooner than a few hours before 11.11 ended. I may have actually ordered one of those fukubukuros!


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> I wish I had your self control



I was only limited by the purse, no _real_ self control involved.


----------



## Otto Motor

rad7 said:


> How long does it usually take for Ali Express to ship to the US? Never ordered from this site before, but the delivery estimate on my 2 orders says it's going to take about 30 & 40 days. I hope it doesn't take so long.


Attached are my 11/11 stats for  shipping to western Canada in 2016. At the time "aliexpress standard shipping" was China Mail registered...which subsequently took up to 165 days (160 of which within Canada). Today, "aliexpress standard shipping" is "expedited parcel" and takes typically 2-3 weeks (same with packet). Typical for all other shipping methods is 2-3 months. USA may not have such internal delays based on domestic postal politics.


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> there is still a headphone with your name on it.. a few minutes left in the sale



Alas, it was not to be -- for now.  I suspect it will make its way to me at some point.


----------



## tripside

Otto Motor said:


> Attached are my 11/11 stats for  shipping to western Canada in 2016. At the time "aliexpress standard shipping" was China Mail registered...which subsequently took up to 165 days (160 of which within Canada). Today, "aliexpress standard shipping" is "expedited parcel" and takes typically 2-3 weeks (same with packet). Typical for all other shipping methods is 2-3 months. USA may not have such internal delays based on domestic postal politics.




I tend to avoid unregistered parcels. There’s no way to track them.


----------



## Slater (Nov 12, 2018)

tripside said:


> I tend to avoid unregistered parcels. There’s no way to track them.



Well, even tracked stuff isnt guaranteed not to be flaky.

I’ve had a few things be stuck in tracking hell for a month (saying “left country of origin”). Then it magically shows up at my doorstep (with the tracking never updating at all).

I’ve also had 1 package be in transit (according to tracking), and then never show up period. It’s still in transit a year later.

The vast majority of stuff is ok.

I don’t fret about it though. I don’t order anything from China that I’m in a rush for, regardless of the shipping method or whether it had tracking or not. If I had  choice I would prefer epacket just because it’s a little faster. But I’m perfectly happy with the untracked stuff too (it just takes forever).

Out of hundreds and hundreds of packages over the years, I’ve only ever had a handful get lost. All the others were just a matter of playing the waiting game (which a lot of people can’t handle since amazon has spoiled everyone).


----------



## antdroid

Amazon totally has spoiled me. Wished they had more things on PrimeNow.


----------



## Ted Presley

exavolt said:


>



A package with a DAP and a 6 BA iem, too bad, I don't need any DAP now.....


----------



## durwood (Nov 12, 2018)

exavolt said:


> 11.11 is just finished, but the *super fukubukuro* is just started.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Fukubukuro-Lucky-Bag/1825606_32955486332.html





Slater said:


> While I’m sure it’s a great value and I trust NiceHCK, if I’m going to drop $180 I’d like to know what I’m getting 1st. I don’t have big enough balls to take a random chance on that fukubukuro.





exavolt said:


>



Given all that information, I would like to make a predication/educated guess. I think if you look at the Nicehck new products page everything is there:
SHMCI C5
Nicehck FW6
nicehck 16 core silver plated cable

Disclaimer: This is only a wild guess, I have no knowledge on what they are giving out.

I did order the $10 lucky bag, so I think that it is one of 3-4 possiblilites on that page as well. ****, Zs4, IM1,ZSN. I'm thinking most likely the IM1, or the ****. I hope it is not the **** because I ordered one just because it's a different config (DD+BA+piezo)


----------



## mbwilson111

durwood said:


> I did order the $10 lucky bag, so I think that is is one the 3-4 possiblilites on that page as well. ****, Zs4, IM1,ZSN. I'm thinking most likely the IM1, or the ****. I hope it is not the **** because I ordered one just because




If it is like the last lucky bag which was an earbud it will be a new product.  The info on the product page does indicate that.

I am looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> If it is like the last lucky bag which was an earbud it will be a new product.  The info on the product page does indicate that.
> 
> I am looking forward to receiving mine.



I’m looking forward to getting all my 11.11 stuff too (eventually)


----------



## antdroid

I just went in on the cheap lucky bag. The other is is too much to spend on randomness that I really do not need.


----------



## schom (Nov 12, 2018)

iam stil waiting for my kz ba10 ( i ordered it a month ago).
from my pre-orders item i didnt take a thing after i realized that the sellers add a few more euros in addition to the pre-order price.
the only thing i bought is this: Fitma Audio xe800.
i heard that it is a vsonic gr07 light version.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 12, 2018)

tripside said:


> I tend to avoid unregistered parcels. There’s no way to track them.


Me, too. BUT: Even China Mail registered cannot be tracked within Canada [only epacket and expedited parcel...no one will send a $1 adapter with that method; and pricey stuff will automatically be shipped fast and registered]. And: I have received every single aliexpress shipment so far.

Since 2016, aliexpress has somewhat adjusted to the Canadian problems. At the time, two years ago, I had absolutely no clue of/experience with shipping methods.


----------



## Bartig (Nov 12, 2018)

During the 11.11 sale, I got:

- Shangling M0 for €82
- KZ ZSN for €16,50
- TRN IM1 for €22
- CCA C04 (just have a positive vibe about these) for €14
- EZAUDIO D4 for €8
- Mystery bag IEM for €8
- Bosshifi B8 for €55

I wonder who won... me or AliExpress. 

(Edited to euros )


----------



## Trapok

Bartig said:


> During the 11.11 sale, I got:
> 
> - Shangling M0 for $114
> - KZ ZSN for $18
> ...


Not you .
There was :
M0 at 80$
ZSN at 15$


----------



## rad7

Otto Motor said:


> Attached are my 11/11 stats for  shipping to western Canada in 2016. At the time "aliexpress standard shipping" was China Mail registered...which subsequently took up to 165 days (160 of which within Canada). Today, "aliexpress standard shipping" is "expedited parcel" and takes typically 2-3 weeks (same with packet). Typical for all other shipping methods is 2-3 months. USA may not have such internal delays based on domestic postal politics.



Thank you so much! This offers me some hope that I might not have to wait too long


----------



## Bartig (Nov 12, 2018)

Trapok said:


> Not you .
> There was :
> M0 at 80$
> ZSN at 15$


Oh, I had the sweetspot of prices, I was just lazy to properly calculate euros to dollars I think.


----------



## nxnje

Bartig said:


> During the 11.11 sale, I got:
> 
> - Shangling M0 for $114
> - KZ ZSN for $18
> ...



I have to say you spent more than needed

Zsn was sold for like 14.80, IM1 for 18, C04 for 15$
You could save 8$ and grab one pk2 sr2  ahahaha


----------



## Bartig

nxnje said:


> I have to say you spent more than needed
> 
> Zsn was sold for like 14.80, IM1 for 18, C04 for 15$
> You could save 8$ and grab one pk2 sr2  ahahaha


Yeah, the IM1 keeped dropping in price. Changed to euros now by the way to dodge any further miscommunication.


----------



## stryed

schom said:


> iam stil waiting for my kz ba10 ( i ordered it a month ago).
> from my pre-orders item i didnt take a thing after i realized that the sellers add a few more euros in addition to the pre-order price.
> the only thing i bought is this: Fitma Audio xe800.
> i heard that it is a vsonic gr07 light version.



That's the Vivo xe800 it seems. People stopped buying them after fakes flooded the market. It appears that it's back and rebranded.
It's a very clear IEM but lacks a bit of bass punch. I found that the spinfits double flange fixes that.


----------



## abhijollyguy

Does anyone know if Opus #11 is compatible with SONY NW-A46?


----------



## stryed (Nov 12, 2018)

tripside said:


> Took a punt on the new tws earphone from Xiaomi.  Got a 256 GB Samsung micro SD and a Shanling M0. My DM6 should arrive in the next 10 days too. The wait is going to be  be agonising


Same here  Samsung 256 has to ship in 24hrs though! I guess they're busy.

Also bought a jacket haha. New to buying clothes online but it looks ok although I am apparently XXL in China.


----------



## Slater

stryed said:


> Same here  Samsung 256 has to ship in 24hrs though! I guess they're busy.
> 
> Also bought a jacket haha. New to buying clothes online but it looks ok although I am apparently XXL in China.



Make sure you test the crap out of that card with h2testw.

I wouldn't trust ANY flash memory from Aliexpress, but that's just me. The market is literally flooded with flash memory that's counterfeit, made with factory reject NAND chips, and undersized 'fakeflash' cards.


----------



## stryed (Nov 12, 2018)

Slater said:


> Make sure you test the crap out of that card with h2testw.
> 
> I wouldn't trust ANY flash memory from Aliexpress, but that's just me. The market is literally flooded with flash memory that's counterfeit, made with factory reject NAND chips, and undersized 'fakeflash' cards.



I agree. I did my research though. Placed my toe & feet in a few months ago with a 64gb usb key and tested  using h2test, and all was 100% legit. The card has several few hundred reviews and is only 25% cheaper than its amazon counterpart, on 11.11.
Wish me luck 

For the price of that card, and the jacket, I could have gotten the P4 or ninetails.
Sigh...I do need the extra space for work on my surface and it's getting cold out  But damn, if the thought hasn't crossed my mind.


----------



## stryed

durwood said:


> Given all that information, I would like to make a predication/educated guess. I think if you look at the Nicehck new products page everything is there:
> SHMCI C5
> Nicehck FW6
> nicehck 16 core silver plated cable
> ...



You forgot to consider the color options. Grey or black I believe, metal shell, w or w/o mic. I will stop thinking about it and enjoy the surprise, but I think it is an already released IEM.


----------



## Otto Motor

exavolt said:


> 11.11 is just finished, but the *super fukubukuro* is just started.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Fukubukuro-Lucky-Bag/1825606_32955486332.html


Super fukubukuro...hilarious...a grab bag for rich people


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 13, 2018)

rad7 said:


> Thank you! I just ordered them. You are right, they are worth trying since they are on sale now.


I just saw they D4s have been ordered 205 times...up from a few handfuls a week ago.


----------



## Theri0n

As I see our dear friend Jim decided not to stay aside of BGVP DMG madness and proudly offers his own branded 2DD+4BA with exchangeable nozzles.
Has anyone ordered already?


----------



## Theri0n

Trapok said:


> Not you .



What about shipping cost and method comparison? Sometimes One Whose Name is Not to Pronounce shows slightly better prices than Jim, but everything changes when it comes to shipping.


----------



## tripside

Slater said:


> Make sure you test the crap out of that card with h2testw.
> 
> I wouldn't trust ANY flash memory from Aliexpress, but that's just me. The market is literally flooded with flash memory that's counterfeit, made with factory reject NAND chips, and undersized 'fakeflash' cards.




I got it from the official Samsung store. Or I think its the official store. Are you aware of a tool for macOS ?


----------



## TechnoidFR

Have you seen the last Nicehck M6? like Macaw GT600 S

love it ! i want it !!!


----------



## randomnin

Aren't fukubukuro like a casino - the house always wins?


----------



## nhlean96

randomnin said:


> Aren't fukubukuro like a casino - the house always wins?


New way to hype a product, by selling limited number of products underprice and for exchange good review, top value  Last year fukubukuro was the EB2


----------



## schom

today i watch a video from this guy: 
Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews

Why did he insult people in this video and why there i a connection from others who watch this video to headfi.org?


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 13, 2018)

schom said:


> today i watch a video from this guy:
> Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews
> 
> *Why did he insult people in this video* and why there i a connection from others who watch this video to headfi.org?




That's why he's popular. Loves to ****talk others. Apparently that's considered as being honest and true.


----------



## superuser1

Did anyone else get the Whizzer HE03?


----------



## geagle

superuser1 said:


> Did anyone else get the Whizzer HE03?


I did ... though it will be a bit before I do get them in my hands


----------



## Orl14

Magaosi K5 owner here, do you guys think its worth to sell it and upgrade to a Campfire Comet? I havent have the chance to audition it yet but based on reviews its well into my prefered sound sig (vocal heavy/mid-centric with slight bass emphasis)


----------



## chickenmoon

geagle said:


> I did ... though it will be a bit before I do get them in my hands



Me too.


----------



## crabdog

The Tin Audio T2 Pro. All that you loved about the original T2, now with added sibilance and a bigger price. Check out the full review on PAR!
https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t2-pro-review/


----------



## Zerohour88

Zerohour88 said:


> another quirky-looking model, the dB Monroe, I think? DB stands for debauche Bacchus. more or less usd$100 with dual-DD
> 
> taobao link for those feeling brave, not sure if its on ali
> 
> ...



this model is up at penon for those feeling adventurous and not flat broke due to 11.11

https://penonaudio.com/db-monroe.html


----------



## dondonut

I ordered 5 D4's lol. Had ordered 3 pairs at the start of 11/11. Then later I ordered 2 more pairs as reviews were glowing. In hindsight that might be a bit much, but I'm planning to gift a few pairs over the next year. If I could choose again, I'd have sticked with the 3 pairs and gotten the KZ ZSN alongside it. Oh well..


----------



## groucho69

tripside said:


> I got it from the official Samsung store. Or I think its the official store. Are you aware of a tool for macOS ?



"official" means that they grabbed the name first.


----------



## tripside

groucho69 said:


> "official" means that they grabbed the name first.



Haha great! Aliexpress should come up with a way to identify official stores, something akin to the verified badge on Twitter. 

Anyway, the store has a 99% rating, 7m + followers and plenty of positive reviews. I doubt they are selling fake cards but I will only get to know once I receive mine.


----------



## tripside

crabdog said:


> The Tin Audio T2 Pro. All that you loved about the original T2, now with added sibilance and a bigger price. Check out the full review on PAR!
> https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t2-pro-review/



Are we going to see an upgrade to T2 anytime soon? I do remember a post about the T3 sometime ago.


----------



## crabdog

tripside said:


> Are we going to see an upgrade to T2 anytime soon? I do remember a post about the T3 sometime ago.


I hope so but the T2 Pro has made me feel salty about the brand. It was a lazy attempt at an "upgrade" to keep milking a successful product IMO.


----------



## Otto Motor

Theri0n said:


> As I see our dear friend Jim decided not to stay aside of BGVP DMG madness and proudly offers his own branded 2DD+4BA with exchangeable nozzles.
> Has anyone ordered already?


Yes - and he kinda hinted they are the same thing.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 13, 2018)

crabdog said:


> The Tin Audio T2 Pro. All that you loved about the original T2, now with added sibilance and a bigger price. Check out the full review on PAR!
> https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t2-pro-review/


Very interesting indeed. The first few reviews praised the T2 Pro as an upgrade, but subsequent opinions have been more critical - and, as it seems - justifiably so.

What people wanted in the "next T2" was more bass (although also unjustifiably so...bass was just great)...and what they apparently got was more treble. I found the original T2 bright enough.

The T2 Pro are obviously the best argument to buy the original T2 - or appreciate one's "old pair" even more (a notion I also just found in the review).

Thanks, reviewers!


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Tin Audio T2 and T2 Pro is also live now  

Review also coming to Head-Fi in a few minutes  

I had both units at the same time, and I'm pretty much like "If you don't have either, then go for T2Pro"., If you already have T2, I think that T2Pro is better, but the upgrade may feel slightly forced, unless you can sell your current T2 and not lose too much in the process of upgrading  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/11/Tin-T2-T2Pro-Open-Stage.html


----------



## Zlivan

What's really interesting is that your experience with T2 Pro is pretty much completely different from what I've heard from others so far.

Different ears or different earphones?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Zlivan said:


> What's really interesting is that your experience with T2 Pro is pretty much completely different from what I've heard from others so far.
> 
> Different ears or different earphones?



I've no idea, but I had both T2Pro and T2 at the same time, and this is how the two pairs I had sounded like  

I tested both on silicone tips BTW, no testing was done with the foam tips since I dislike foam sound in general


----------



## Dobrescu George

Looking at what others have said, I actually found both to be bright and thin, but the Pro version managed to snug in more bass to my ears, and it sounded less diffused, where the original T2 was a tad more diffused (maybe the treble wasn't quite as well defined), which may have sounded less overally defined.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 13, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> Looking at what others have said, I actually found both to be bright and thin, but the Pro version managed to snug in more bass to my ears, and it sounded less diffused, where the original T2 was a tad more diffused (maybe the treble wasn't quite as well defined), which may have sounded less overally defined.


I have seen measurements that show that the bass is identical between the two.

Update: source of the graph is the antdroid blog.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> I have seen measurements that show that the bass is identical between the two.



I am reporting on what I heard  

T2 the original felt more rolled off in the bass (?) 

There could always be a manufacturing error, which can cause some differences.


----------



## Zlivan

If I remember correctly, when there was first talk about the T2 Pros, someone from Tin Audio actually wrote somewhere there will only be more bass, nothing more. And then, when they actually appeared, it was more treble which surprised everyone.

Maybe there was some kind of manufacturing error in the first batches and now you've got the "correct" sample, with more bass, who knows...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Zlivan said:


> If I remember correctly, when there was first talk about the T2 Pros, someone from Tin Audio actually wrote somewhere there will only be more bass, nothing more. And then, when they actually appeared, it was more treble which surprised everyone.
> 
> Maybe there was some kind of manufacturing error in the first batches and now you've got the "correct" sample, with more bass, who knows...



That would make sense. After all, the thing that most people found wrong with T2 was that they lacked bass, not lacked treble 

To me, they do have more bass, and slightly better treble, but the better treble could be just the tonal balance being set right by the bass. 

It really doesn't help that they made them look exactly the same on the outside...


----------



## Zlivan

Yeah, I think just about no one wanted more highs, and a lot of people wanted more bass. And yes, they could have at least printed or engraved "pro" somewhere on the body


----------



## nskahill

Hello! 
I ordered a pair of BGVP-DMG from Linsoul.com. They had a 20 percent off coupon that brought the total to about 160. 

Does anyone have experience with this website? I purchased with PayPal so I am not too worried but I am usually an AliExpress guy.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 13, 2018)

I think they just changed their mind on what they were going to do with it. A bassier T2 would infringe on the T1's signature. With the three models as they are, TinHiFi is covering three signatures; warm and bassy with the T1, neutral-ish with the T2, and bright with the T2 Pro.


----------



## Huxley

Anyone having delays with their orders?
Mine's yet to be processed.


----------



## Bartig

Huxley said:


> Anyone having delays with their orders?
> Mine's yet to be processed.


That's huge AliExpress sales in a nutshell. Huge anticipation, huge waiting times.


----------



## fljoe

nskahill said:


> Hello!
> I ordered a pair of BGVP-DMG from Linsoul.com. They had a 20 percent off coupon that brought the total to about 160.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this website? I purchased with PayPal so I am not too worried but I am usually an AliExpress guy.



I have purchased from them before and they have delivered to the US within 3 to 4 weeks. This time the volume of the sales was huge for them, so stuff might get delayed by another 2 weeks. Also they did run out of the transparent black DM6, so if someone ordered that particular color, the wait times will be longer. You can definitely ping them on the status of your order and I have found them to be extremely responsive. They have an excellent reputation as a vendor, so be assured they are legit. I also ordered a DM6 from them and expect them to arrive before Christmas to put under my tree


----------



## nskahill (Nov 13, 2018)

fljoe said:


> I have purchased from them before and they have delivered to the US within 3 to 4 weeks. This time the volume of the sales was huge for them, so stuff might get delayed by another 2 weeks. Also they did run out of the transparent black DM6, so if someone ordered that particular color, the wait times will be longer. You can definitely ping them on the status of your order and I have found them to be extremely responsive. They have an excellent reputation as a vendor, so be assured they are legit. I also ordered a DM6 from them and expect them to arrive before Christmas to put under my tree


Thanks! Ordered the clear DM6 so hopefully I get them in a reasonable time.


----------



## Slater

tripside said:


> Are you aware of a tool for macOS ?



Unfortunately not. But if you have any coworkers, friends, or family with a windows computer you can just ask them to do it.

It’s easy to start the test and minimize it and just let it run all night or a day or whatever.

Also, you could always try running the utility from a Windows virtual machine in Parallels (Mac) or Virtual Box (Linux). I’ve never personally done it, but it would be easy enough to try out.


----------



## Slater

Huxley said:


> Anyone having delays with their orders?
> Mine's yet to be processed.



Welcome to the world of Aliexpress 11.11!

Did you get anything cool?

My advice is to put it out of your mind and think about something else for the next 30-40 days. It will show up when it shows up. That’s what I do. Otherwise, you’ll drive yourself crazy worrying about it haha

Some people can’t handle the wait, because they want everything now now now. I had a spas-o-tron coworker that just couldn’t handle anything over about 3 days of shipping time. For those people, it’s probably best to stick with Amazon Prime (or even overnight shipping).

Aliexpress (and especially 11.11) vs Amazon is a trade off - cheaper prices for longer waiting times.

Unless you live in China. Then shipping will be fast (I imagine).


----------



## flareburst

Yeah I wanted to buy some new headphones to try out, but the difference in price vs Amazon wasn't worth the extra long wait time.


----------



## vault108

Didn't expect to wait this long.


> Dear Friend :
> 
> Good day !
> Thanks for your order.
> ...


----------



## Zerohour88

vault108 said:


> Didn't expect to wait this long.



that's normal for small "boutique" or CIEM makers, sadly. Most of the time they don't do mass-production like BGVP or Ibasso and can't fulfill orders fast enough.


----------



## Huxley (Nov 14, 2018)

Slater said:


> Welcome to the world of Aliexpress 11.11!
> 
> Did you get anything cool?
> 
> ...



Fairly yeah a pair of dm6 and a rather pricey NiceHck copper cable, only as i need a straight connector. Oh and some spinfit tips.
I'm plenty used to ordering from AliExpress app expected delays, just wondering if anyone else had the same issue.
I'll just go into the app and extend the processing time.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 13, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> i ended up succumbing to the hype and buying the d4--we'll see if there's a new <$10 champ. also the bqeyz bq3 (for some reason i couldn't pull the trigger on the dmg, dm6, audbos p4 and moondrop kanas, which i was also targeting).


You will be surprised. I had fixed up the single DD NiceHCK EP35 with a simple copper cable (from the PHB EM-023) and the widest possible rubber tips (from the UE900S) and listened to them in comparison with the D4 and the popular Urbanfun Hifi. The V-shaped Urbs sounded muddy in comparison. I conclude that DDs have come a long way in the last couple of years, too (not only the BA drivers).

As to the cable business: the included fancy-looking "silver" cable makes the EP35 much harder to drive than the simple copper cable - but the copper also gives it a fuller sound with more bottom end. I am at a loss as volume differences stem from impedance differences, but that should not affect the sound at all in a DD. Something must be wrong with the "silver" cable design.


----------



## crabdog

Dobrescu George said:


> That would make sense. After all, the thing that most people found wrong with T2 was that they lacked bass, not lacked treble
> 
> To me, they do have more bass, and slightly better treble, but the better treble could be just the tonal balance being set right by the bass.
> 
> It really doesn't help that they made them look exactly the same on the outside...


The bass is the same on both models, as is evident in both our individual measurements. Insertion depth is a major factor in the bass response of the T2. The less air that the front port gets, the more the bass is pronounced - hence the "tape mod" that gained some popularity.


----------



## Dobrescu George

crabdog said:


> The bass is the same on both models, as is evident in both our individual measurements. Insertion depth is a major factor in the bass response of the T2. The less air that the front port gets, the more the bass is pronounced - hence the "tape mod" that gained some popularity.



Welp, I didn't review the pair you had, but the one I have in my hands  

I agree about the tape mod improving bass, but I am not overly comfortable with the idea nor with the small sacrifices it makes in sound. There was something similar going around for Ie8 and IE80, and that was the point I gave up on modding IEMs. I will always do EQ, but no physical modifications.


----------



## crabdog

Dobrescu George said:


> Welp, I didn't review the pair you had, but the one I have in my hands
> 
> I agree about the tape mod improving bass, but I am not overly comfortable with the idea nor with the small sacrifices it makes in sound. There was something similar going around for Ie8 and IE80, and that was the point I gave up on modding IEMs. I will always do EQ, but no physical modifications.


I wasn't suggesting you do the mod, nor have I done it myself (which is why there is no mod mentioned in my review) - that would make for a pretty poor review IMO. I was just saying that insertion depth alone can change the sound of the T2/T2 Pro which might be why you heard things differently. Regardless, to me, the Pro's tuning and higher price make it a very average IEM.


----------



## jant71

Otto Motor said:


> You will be surprised. I had fixed up the single DD NiceHCK EP35 with a simple copper cable (from the PHB EM-023) and the widest possible rubber tips (from the UE900S) and listened to them in comparison with the D4 and the popular Urbanfun Hifi. The V-shaped Urbs sounded muddy in comparison. I conclude that DDs have come a long way in the last couple of years, too (not only the BA drivers).
> 
> As to the cable business: the included fancy-looking "silver" cable makes the EP35 much harder to drive than the simple copper cable - but the copper also gives it a fuller sound with more bottom end. I am at a loss as volume differences stem from impedance differences, but that should not affect the sound at all in a DD. Something must be wrong with the "silver" cable design.



Impedance difference effect sound in all drivers. DD actually more. The bass has much more range to change then say if you put an Ety P to S on the Ety it will sound a bit more tighter and quicker and accurate but not huge. Put that on some dynamics and there is much more audible bass difference(always a lessening). The BGVP A/B/C tuning adapters are built for that as well. I can put the "A" reference cable on many a dynamic and the bass will really drop. Harder to drive usually leans the bass in a dynamic provided it is enough impedance added. Zero surprise to me esp. since it sounds like it adds enough. Doubt there is anything wrong with the cable. Some cable are about propagation speed and being easy to drive others are about adding resistance. Like Linum cables can be 2.0 ohm or 1.5 ohm or .75 ohm. They recommend if you want more bass go to one of their lower Ohm cables.


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> Unless you live in China. Then shipping will be fast (I imagine).



I was in china for a work trip last year (after the 11.11 sale) and my colleague bought a juicer, tonnes of clothes, jackets and even bedsheets xD

They arrived a day later and max 2 days later and i was like i should have just sent my purchases to the china office in the first place =_= but come to think of it (and also checking my purchase history), didnt buy anything this period last year, but now...... T.T


----------



## rendyG

crabdog said:


> I wasn't suggesting you do the mod, nor have I done it myself (which is why there is no mod mentioned in my review) - that would make for a pretty poor review IMO. I was just saying that insertion depth alone can change the sound of the T2/T2 Pro which might be why you heard things differently. Regardless, to me, the Pro's tuning and higher price make it a very average IEM.



This is really strange. You've seen the antrdoid's measurement of t2 vs t2 pro, right? Unless one of you has some problems with the measurement rig, you must have measured different iems, lol. 

Let me repost it so its its easier to compare..

 

I've not heard the pro version, but from what I've read, treble should be more extended, which would agree with antdroids measurement (the 12kHz peak slightly pronounced and overall more linear treble).

However on your graph, we can see boost around 5dB in the whole 2-12kHz area, which would make the iem sound almost completely different 

I'm confused.. Maybe there has been some secret changes again, similar as before with the blue gunk - described by Slater?


----------



## crabdog

rendyG said:


> This is really strange. You've seen the antrdoid's measurement of t2 vs t2 pro, right? Unless one of you has some problems with the measurement rig, you must have measured different iems, lol.
> 
> Let me repost it so its its easier to compare..
> 
> ...


His graph is raw and mine is compensated which is probably the main difference.


----------



## rendyG

crabdog said:


> His graph is raw and mine is compensated which is probably the main difference.


Sure, I was talking about relative differences between the two models you measured vs. difference in the previous measurements.
Not trying to compare your measurement with antdroids of course.
I hope I explained myself clearly now


----------



## silverfishla (Nov 14, 2018)

rendyG said:


> This is really strange. You've seen the antrdoid's measurement of t2 vs t2 pro, right? Unless one of you has some problems with the measurement rig, you must have measured different iems, lol.
> 
> Let me repost it so its its easier to compare..
> 
> ...


In my opinion, the T2 Pro has more treble throughout.  It also has an increased sense of soundstage (very engaging).  The bass seems more impactful too and separated.  This may be due to the fact that bass hits (a lot of them anyways) actually have a lot of treble in them, so they sound bigger and more expressive.  The T2 Pro sounds massive when listening to an album like Ghost in the Machine by the Police.  There’s really a lot of lows on that record creating atmosphere and even some “bomb” drop sounds (probably a big fat bass drum) that are very impactful yet distinguishable.  Not to mention all that high hat stuff and percussion from Stewart Copeland that sounds amazing with these.  The regular T2 doesn’t have as much precision.  The highs are more defined and have better accuracy with the pro.  The Pro is better.  The regular T2 is already great.


----------



## crabdog

silverfishla said:


> In my opinion, the T2 Pro has more treble throughout.  It also has an increased sense of soundstage (very engaging).  The bass seems more impactful too and separated.  This may be due to the fact that bass hits (a lot of them anyways) actually have a lot of treble in them, so they sound bigger and more expressive.  The T2 Pro sounds massive when listening to an album like Ghost in the Machine by the Police.  There’s really a lot of lows on that record creating atmosphere and even some “bomb” drop sounds (probably a big fat bass drum) that are very impactful yet distinguishable.  Not to mention all that high hat stuff and percussion from Stewart Copeland that sounds amazing with these.  The regular T2 doesn’t have as much precision.  The highs are more defined and have better accuracy with the pro.  The Pro is better.  The regular T2 is already great.


How any IEM with that much sibilance can be considered "better" is beyond me. Each to his own I guess...


----------



## Dobrescu George

silverfishla said:


> In my opinion, the T2 Pro has more treble throughout.  It also has an increased sense of soundstage (very engaging).  The bass seems more impactful too and separated.  This may be due to the fact that bass hits (a lot of them anyways) actually have a lot of treble in them, so they sound bigger and more expressive.  The T2 Pro sounds massive when listening to an album like Ghost in the Machine by the Police.  There’s really a lot of lows on that record creating atmosphere and even some “bomb” drop sounds (probably a big fat bass drum) that are very impactful yet distinguishable.  Not to mention all that high hat stuff and percussion from Stewart Copeland that sounds amazing with these.  The regular T2 doesn’t have as much precision.  The highs are more defined and have better accuracy with the pro.  The Pro is better.  The regular T2 is already great.



This is pretty much what I heard actually 

Percussion, and bass guitars tend to be mushy on T2 while they are much better defined with T2Pro.

More like, with T2, the treble was less defined, with T2Pro the treble seems better defined, more explosive.



crabdog said:


> How any IEM with that much sibilance can be considered "better" is beyond me. Each to his own I guess...



I mention sibilance as an issue with both, but as @silverfishla  said, T2Pro is simply more pleasing to my ears, I don't hear it as more sibilant, but more precise, especially in percution. That's where T2 the original was a tad flat, and where the Pro comes off as better defined, also where I felt the bass was better.

To be honest, not everyone hears sibilance the same, and if you listen to a lot of metal you don't mind it as you'd mind sibilance if you were listening to Diana Krall (or other female vocals) and her SSsssssss's.

Music used might play a huge role, and I was using mostly rock, metal, and electronic music for this review, which may be why T2 came off as less intriguing and T2Pro better, T2Pro really does those styles better, as I mention a few times in my review.

I made this post in the FH5 from FiiO thread, but it is interesting to see here as well, there's never a true better, there's only a better for a style of music, even for the same listener.



Dobrescu George said:


> Very good question.
> 
> The most honest answer is that it depends on what I'm listening to. Some music simply works better with each.
> 
> ...


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 14, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I wasn't suggesting you do the mod, nor have I done it myself (which is why there is no mod mentioned in my review) - that would make for a pretty poor review IMO. I was just saying that insertion depth alone can change the sound of the T2/T2 Pro which might be why you heard things differently. Regardless, to me, the Pro's tuning and higher price make it a very average IEM.


Comment on the measured differences: Holy macro! Measurements don't lie. I can't emphasize enough that measurements provide useful and unbiased information on the basic flavour of an earphone IN ADDITION to all other aspects. As a potential buyer, looking at the T2 Pro's curve saved me $60. Thanks Crabdog.

My rig is now calibrated - and a replacement microphone is on the way.


----------



## crabdog

Dobrescu George said:


> This is pretty much what I heard actually
> 
> Percussion, and bass guitars tend to be mushy on T2 while they are much better defined with T2Pro.
> 
> ...


Of course, the original doesn't sound as clear side by side with the Pro; boosting the upper treble region = more clarity and detail retrieval. But just increasing treble is a cheap parlour trick and is inferior to having true resolution.

So, you listened to them both together and came to the conclusion that the T2 sounds "mushy". How many times have you seen that term or anything similar used for describing the T2 over the last year? Probably 0. Instead, it has been praised for its neutrality and clear, balanced sound but that and pretty much anything else will sound dull/warm right after you've had the Pro in your ears.

I've already said in my review that the Pro is great with certain types of music but that doesn't make it a great IEM overall. I've also said that for a $60 IEM I think the Pro kinda blows and explained how I came to that conclusion.

Anyway, I'm done with this topic. The people can make of it what they will.


----------



## Nimweth

While we are on the subject of the T2s my T2 look-alikes with the 2 pin cables have arrived. They are very well-made and sound impressive with a neutral signature and plenty of detail. Resolution is excellent with a good soundstage and nice smooth extended highs. Bass is solid and nicely balanced. Cable is great quality. I don't have the T2 so can't compare but they are superior to the DM5, V80, ZS10, QT2 and Artiste DC1. I will burn in for a bit longer (only had 24 hours so far).


----------



## crabdog

Nimweth said:


> While we are on the subject of the T2s my T2 look-alikes with the 2 pin cables have arrived. They are very well-made and sound impressive with a neutral signature and plenty of detail. Resolution is excellent with a good soundstage and nice smooth extended highs. Bass is solid and nicely balanced. Cable is great quality. I don't have the T2 so can't compare but they are superior to the DM5, V80, ZS10, QT2 and Artiste DC1. I will burn in for a bit longer (only had 24 hours so far).


Yes that is a solid iem


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> How any IEM with that much sibilance can be considered "better" is beyond me. Each to his own I guess...



How a pair of IEM's can have treble in the bass hits is beyond me


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> my T2 look-alikes with the 2 pin cables have arrived. They are very well-made and sound impressive with a neutral signature and plenty of detail. Resolution is excellent with a good soundstage and nice smooth extended highs. Bass is solid and nicely balanced.



What is this?  Is it an actual T2 with another branding or is it something else?


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> What is this?  Is it an actual T2 with another branding or is it something else?


I'm not sure if I can mention it but the brand has the same initials as Astell and Kern and the model number is the same as a German wartime rocket ha ha.


----------



## drawun

mbwilson111 said:


> What is this?  Is it an actual T2 with another branding or is it something else?


It's them who-must-not-be-named iems.


----------



## mbwilson111

This situation is annoying me.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> Of course...boosting the upper treble region = more clarity and detail retrieval. But just increasing treble is a cheap parlour trick and is inferior to having true resolution.



This is 100% true statement, regardless of the gear we’re talking about - T2, T2 Pro, or whatever.


----------



## silverfishla

peter123 said:


> How a pair of IEM's can have treble in the bass hits is beyond me


Hehe.  Well...if you listen to a Bjork record or old school rap (electronic drum machine). You’ll hear the “pounce” sound in the bass hits.  So bass and treble are both important for that kind of hit to sound full and rounded.  Otherwise it’s just sub and low bass (you know, like McVie in Fleetwood Mac after 1976).


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> This situation is annoying me.


Too right. It's silly and counter-productive. It's like H.P.Lovecraft "He who shall not be named!"


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Nimweth said:


> While we are on the subject of the T2s my T2 look-alikes with the 2 pin cables have arrived. They are very well-made and sound impressive with a neutral signature and plenty of detail. Resolution is excellent with a good soundstage and nice smooth extended highs. Bass is solid and nicely balanced. Cable is great quality. I don't have the T2 so can't compare but they are superior to the DM5, V80, ZS10, QT2 and Artiste DC1. I will burn in for a bit longer (only had 24 hours so far).


I really want to get a pair to try I've heard really good things about them maybe I'll put them on my Christmas list. I have so many IEM's already though and have at least 4 more on the way depending on how many I get in my lucky bag it could be 6 more . Also lets be honest here having to say the brand that shall not be named is getting really annoying and dumb. I understand why they are banned but we talk about them anyway in a secretive way and we all know exactly who they are. In fact I think it may add to their hype more than just using their name because it's like what's this secret IEM no one talks about kinda thing. Anyway that's my opinion on it and I won't go on about it anymore.


----------



## silverfishla

crabdog said:


> How any IEM with that much sibilance can be considered "better" is beyond me. Each to his own I guess...


Honestly, I don't hear much (if any) siblilance with these.  I'm using a Shanling M3s (both sound pretty bright with this) and Hidizs DH1000 (neither is overly bright with this).  I don't hear any distortions in the upper range.  But I can see how a lot of treble might make someone experience "sibilance."


----------



## Nimweth

PCgaming4ever said:


> I really want to get a pair to try I've heard really good things about them maybe I'll put them on my Christmas list. I have so many IEM's already though and have at least 4 more on the way depending on how many I get in my lucky bag it could be 6 more . Also lets be honest here having to say the brand that shall not be named is getting really annoying and dumb. I understand why they are banned but we talk about them anyway in a secretive way and we all know exactly who they are. In fact I think it may add to their hype more than just using their name because it's like what's this secret IEM no one talks about kinda thing. Anyway that's my opinion on it and I won't go on about it anymore.


They are very good, definitely worth getting. With regard to the banned brand, are they still doing whatever was deemed unacceptable?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Nimweth said:


> They are very good, definitely worth getting. With regard to the banned brand, are they still doing whatever was deemed unacceptable?


I don't know but if they are they aren't doing it on this form because of the bans. Maybe the mods should reevaluate the situation though since it's been over a year since this happened but I don't know.


----------



## mbwilson111

I think it has been several years and possibly involved other people. I believe in second chances.


----------



## peter123

PCgaming4ever said:


> I don't know but if they are they aren't doing it on this form because of the bans. Maybe the mods should reevaluate the situation though since it's been over a year since this happened but I don't know.



It's been over two years


----------



## PCgaming4ever

peter123 said:


> It's been over two years


Yeah I saw 2017 not 2016 on the post I was not paying close attention when I checked the date I guess. I do think they deserve a second chance on this form especially since they are still talked about just not by name.


----------



## Dobrescu George

crabdog said:


> Of course, the original doesn't sound as clear side by side with the Pro; boosting the upper treble region = more clarity and detail retrieval. But just increasing treble is a cheap parlour trick and is inferior to having true resolution.
> 
> So, you listened to them both together and came to the conclusion that the T2 sounds "mushy". How many times have you seen that term or anything similar used for describing the T2 over the last year? Probably 0. Instead, it has been praised for its neutrality and clear, balanced sound but that and pretty much anything else will sound dull/warm right after you've had the Pro in your ears.
> 
> ...



Yes, I have said *in comaprison. *

By themselves, both are clear, bright, slightly sibilant, airy, soundstage-wide.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> I think it has been several years and possibly involved other people. I believe in second chances.


*Half-Year Anniversary*
I tried to bring this point across half a year ago as well as I alluded to the forbidden - the result (for the second): I was reported by a fellow Head-Fier and lost posting privileges in two threads indefinitely with little prospect of "Head-Fi parole". No idea what the ongoing purpose of this is...and happy to share the anniversary cake with the snitch .



Spoiler: Birthday Cake


----------



## Adide

Otto Motor said:


> *Half-Year Anniversary*
> I tried to bring this point across half a year ago as well as I alluded to the forbidden - the result (for the second): I was reported by a fellow Head-Fier and lost posting privileges in two threads indefinitely with little prospect of "Head-Fi parole". No idea what the ongoing purpose of this is...and happy to share the anniversary cake with the snitch .
> 
> 
> ...



Is that you in the picture with your little black list?



Sorry for your misfortune but couldn't resist.
You're good man.


----------



## chinmie

all this talk about T2 and T2pro make me want to purchase the Pro just to make sure which of you have the same preference as mine. 

i sold my T2 because i rarely use it. it's a great iem regardless of price, but the main problem it has to me is the treble has a harsh top end. the fact that the treble volume is boosted makes the problem more prominent.
i use tip modding to reduce the treble volume, but still, i can still hear the grainy and harsh top end. 

so...based on some reviews here, the T2pro decision to fix the treble resolution might be the best version for me, but at the same time if that treble increases only in amount without fixing the grain/resolution, i might be paying double for a two fold increase of problem...

hhmmmm... i should scout around to find someone in my town who owns it to try out before i buy


----------



## Dobrescu George

chinmie said:


> all this talk about T2 and T2pro make me want to purchase the Pro just to make sure which of you have the same preference as mine.
> 
> i sold my T2 because i rarely use it. it's a great iem regardless of price, but the main problem it has to me is the treble has a harsh top end. the fact that the treble volume is boosted makes the problem more prominent.
> i use tip modding to reduce the treble volume, but still, i can still hear the grainy and harsh top end.
> ...



Absolutely try to find someone who has it as well, because I can't guarantee it has a smoother overall texture or less grain...


----------



## Slater (Nov 14, 2018)

BTW, anyone who is looking for a bargain, the HiFi Walker A7 is still available on Amazon for $20.

I’ve been listening to it all evening, and it is a bargain for that price.

- Comfortable to wear
- Braided MMCX cable
- Super nice carry case
- Great sound


----------



## Otto Motor

Nimweth said:


> While we are on the subject of the T2s my T2 look-alikes with the 2 pin cables have arrived. They are very well-made and sound impressive with a neutral signature and plenty of detail. Resolution is excellent with a good soundstage and nice smooth extended highs. Bass is solid and nicely balanced. Cable is great quality. I don't have the T2 so can't compare but they are superior to the DM5, V80, ZS10, QT2 and Artiste DC1. I will burn in for a bit longer (only had 24 hours so far).



I would not be surprised if the T2 lookalike (LA) had the T2 in them...after all, the LA are a double dynamic driver earphone. Another item by that brand had the same sound/drivers/guts as one from a Swedish company. What speaks against this is that the Phonograph, in their review, gave a relatively low score...but, then again, they have not reviewed the T2. And they don't know what soundstage, resolution, layering etc. is.


----------



## 1clearhead

Orl14 said:


> Magaosi K5 owner here, do you guys think its worth to sell it and upgrade to a Campfire Comet? I havent have the chance to audition it yet but based on reviews its well into my prefered sound sig (*vocal heavy/mid-centric with slight bass emphasis*)


Magaosi MGS-401 fits the bill.


----------



## antdroid

rendyG said:


> This is really strange. You've seen the antrdoid's measurement of t2 vs t2 pro, right? Unless one of you has some problems with the measurement rig, you must have measured different iems, lol.
> 
> Let me repost it so its its easier to compare..
> 
> ...





Dobrescu George said:


> This is pretty much what I heard actually
> 
> Percussion, and bass guitars tend to be mushy on T2 while they are much better defined with T2Pro.
> 
> ...





Otto Motor said:


> Comment on the measured differences: Holy macro! Measurements don't lie. I can't emphasize enough that measurements provide useful and unbiased information on the basic flavour of an earphone IN ADDITION to all other aspects. As a potential buyer, looking at the T2 Pro's curve saved me $60. Thanks Crabdog.
> 
> My rig is now calibrated - and a replacement microphone is on the way.



Quoting a ton of people and also already posted this on one of the other threads but let me say a few things about my review and measurements:

First - I had a pre-release model of the T2 Pro. I got it in August, prior to it shipping in October. My model had missing screens whereas the release model did not. Because of this difference, I no longer can say if mine is exactly like how the new ones are. 

Second - I measured the T2 Pro to the T2. I bought the T2 in March. According to @Slater , his older T2 had blue stuff under the screen. This, in his testing, showed a major impact to bass. Removing it brought bass back. It is very possible that @Dobrescu George  may have had a T2 with this blue stuff?

Third - Ishca posted his measurements of the T2 Pro vs T2 on a different forum and we compared notes and his T2 Pro vs T2 did not really look at all like my T2 vs T2 Pro in the upper mids/treble region. It wasn't as extreme (IIRC) as @crabdog 's measurements though, but enough for him not to like it.

Fourth - I thought the T2 Pro vs T2 was pretty much the same as what @Dobrescu George stated -- just better extended, more detailed, better soundstage, etc. Didnt find it sibilant.

Finally, I gave both my T2 and T2 Pro away to people so I dont have them anymore to compare. I could get it back I guess.


----------



## exavolt (Nov 15, 2018)

Nimweth said:


> I'm not sure if I can mention it but the brand has the same initials as Astell and Kern and the model number is the same as a German wartime rocket ha ha.


I believe that the brand name is actually Y***oo.

I am interested in that as well, as from the design and from the reviews (even the price and model name?), it seems that they were designed to take on T2.



Otto Motor said:


> What speaks against this is that the Phonograph, in their review, gave a relatively low score...but, then again, they have not reviewed the T2. And they don't know what soundstage, resolution, layering etc. is.


Looking at their other reviews, I expect them to give low score to the T2 too. It seems that they have a bit unique taste (edit: well, everyone has).


----------



## april435

I’m waiting for Y****o V2 to arrive, too. Judging by that one review on PrimeAudio, the V2 is everything I wanted from the Tin Audio T2. The T2 [ in my opinion ] lacks some bass and warmth in the midrange and also has just a touch too much treble. Also, hopefully the 2-pin connectors are more durable than the MMCX ones.

I wonder what happens if we all just start adressing _that specific brand_ by their name. Are the mods going to just ban everyone? Close the thread? Maybe we should start doing that just for the hell of it, haha.


----------



## silverfishla

april435 said:


> I’m waiting for Y****o V2 to arrive, too. Judging by that one review on PrimeAudio, the V2 is everything I wanted from the Tin Audio T2. The T2 [ in my opinion ] lacks some bass and warmth in the midrange and also has just a touch too much treble. Also, hopefully the 2-pin connectors are more durable than the MMCX ones.
> 
> I wonder what happens if we all just start adressing _that specific brand_ by their name. Are the mods going to just ban everyone? Close the thread? Maybe we should start doing that just for the hell of it, haha.


If that’s the T2 knockoff everybody’s NOT talking about, I wouldn’t call it a knockoff, just competition.  It’s got vents in the back, is a relatively different shape, and has USA drivers (hooray USA!). Now, if only Kinboofi would make an iem...I just love that name.  Kinboofi.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> I would not be surprised if the T2 lookalike (LA) had the T2 in them...after all, the LA are a double dynamic driver earphone. Another item by that brand had the same sound/drivers/guts as one from a Swedish company. What speaks against this is that the Phonograph, in their review, gave a relatively low score...but, then again, they have not reviewed the T2. And they don't know what soundstage, resolution, layering etc. is.


It's actually a Dual Diaphragm, not a Dual Dynamic. I made the same mistake at first. Internally that and the T2 are very different beasts and their sound signatures are also very different.


april435 said:


> I’m waiting for Y****o V2 to arrive, too. Judging by that one review on PrimeAudio, the V2 is everything I wanted from the Tin Audio T2. The T2 [ in my opinion ] lacks some bass and warmth in the midrange and also has just a touch too much treble. Also, hopefully the 2-pin connectors are more durable than the MMCX ones.
> 
> I wonder what happens if we all just start addressing _that specific brand_ by their name. Are the mods going to just ban everyone? Close the thread? Maybe we should start doing that just for the hell of it, haha.


That one likes a bit of extra juice. If you have something to amp it with give it a shot. Having said that it will still work fine straight from a phone.


----------



## Nimweth

Otto Motor said:


> I would not be surprised if the T2 lookalike (LA) had the T2 in them...after all, the LA are a double dynamic driver earphone. Another item by that brand had the same sound/drivers/guts as one from a Swedish company. What speaks against this is that the Phonograph, in their review, gave a relatively low score...but, then again, they have not reviewed the T2. And they don't know what soundstage, resolution, layering etc. is.


I don't think it's the same, the T2 is a dual dynamic, 10mm+6mm. The LA is single dynamic with a dual diaphragm.


----------



## Nimweth

crabdog said:


> It's actually a Dual Diaphragm, not a Dual Dynamic. I made the same mistake at first. Internally that and the T2 are very different beasts and their sound signatures are also very different.
> 
> That one likes a bit of extra juice. If you have something to amp it with give it a shot. Having said that it will still work fine straight from a phone.


Yes, that's right. I use a Fiio A5 with my Hifiwalker H2 and the V2 comes alive.


----------



## tripside

Never had a bad experience with the banned store. Very prompt in their replies.Quick to resolve issues. For whatever weight it may carry ,  it has a higher rating on ali than everyone’s favourite hck. Not to mention free shipping. Who doesn’t like free shipping ?


----------



## thejoker13

silverfishla said:


> If that’s the T2 knockoff everybody’s NOT talking about, I wouldn’t call it a knockoff, just competition.  It’s got vents in the back, is a relatively different shape, and has USA drivers (hooray USA!). Now, if only Kinboofi would make an iem...I just love that name.  Kinboofi.


AK KINBOOFI MK4 4BA Balanced Armature In Ear Earphone HIFI Monitoring Earphone Detachable MMCX Cable  with Cooper facepanel
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/OHIuvMc
It looks pretty sweet!


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> BTW, anyone who is looking for a bargain, the HiFi Walker A7 is still available on Amazon for $20.
> 
> I’ve been listening to it all evening, and it is a bargain for that price.
> 
> ...



Oh, wow, those look great!  I wonder why there is a HiFi Walker A7 Plus for $10 more?  Can't be 50% better... also sadly, it looks like they used to sell a HiFi Walker A7 Air model that was a BT variant, that would be great!


----------



## mbwilson111

april435 said:


> Close the thread?



Actually that has happened in the past.



trellus said:


> I wonder why there is a HiFi Walker A7 Plus for $10 more?



The plus comes with a second cable..probably worth it if you need one.


----------



## Nimweth (Nov 15, 2018)

tripside said:


> Never had a bad experience with the banned store. Very prompt in their replies.Quick to resolve issues. For whatever weight it may carry ,  it has a higher rating on ali than everyone’s favourite hck. Not to mention free shipping. Who doesn’t like free shipping ?


I agree. I have been purchasing from the banned seller for about a year now and have had excellent friendly service and great products. No complaints there.


----------



## Dobrescu George

antdroid said:


> Quoting a ton of people and also already posted this on one of the other threads but let me say a few things about my review and measurements:
> 
> First - I had a pre-release model of the T2 Pro. I got it in August, prior to it shipping in October. My model had missing screens whereas the release model did not. Because of this difference, I no longer can say if mine is exactly like how the new ones are.
> 
> ...



Oh, that makes so much more sense! 

Also, yes, my T2 was quite a bit old compared to the Pro which I received just two days ago, and I didn't catch on this little difference, but you're right  



exavolt said:


> I believe that the brand name is actually Y***oo.
> 
> I am interested in that as well, as from the design and from the reviews (even the price and model name?), it seems that they were designed to take on T2.
> 
> Looking at their other reviews, I expect them to give low score to the T2 too. It seems that they have a bit unique taste (edit: well, everyone has).



Y******O and AK***** are both on the black list sadly. 

I have a Revonext QT2 which I am reviewing, and which I like quite a bit, happily, you can find it from other stores that are not on the black list, so I should be able to share my review in here


----------



## peter123

Dobrescu George said:


> Oh, that makes so much more sense!
> 
> Also, yes, my T2 was quite a bit old compared to the Pro which I received just two days ago, and I didn't catch on this little difference, but you're right
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that brand is banned here as well....


----------



## Dobrescu George

peter123 said:


> I'm pretty sure that brand is banned here as well....



Whoa 

But I've seen it in stocks by Linsoul Audio who are most clearly on a white list, they banned the whole IEM as a product?


----------



## Slater

trellus said:


> Oh, wow, those look great!  I wonder why there is a HiFi Walker A7 Plus for $10 more?  Can't be 50% better... also sadly, it looks like they used to sell a HiFi Walker A7 Air model that was a BT variant, that would be great!



Only difference is a silver plated cable. The copper cable that comes with the regular one is just fine IMO.


----------



## HungryPanda

+1 for the HiFi Walker A7


----------



## Otto Motor

Nimweth said:


> I agree. I have been purchasing from the banned seller for about a year now and have had excellent friendly service and great products. No complaints there.


Be careful! Something like your comment can be enough to lose posting privileges forever. But HF only react when somebody pushes that little "Report" button at the bottom. As to the effect of all this: the "non-excluded" sellers are not the ones that sell the most - clearly not. I am sure some legal sellers wished to be banned, too, in order to get all this publicity .


----------



## Nimweth

Otto Motor said:


> Be careful! Something like your comment can be enough to lose posting privileges forever. But HF only react when somebody pushes that little "Report" button at the bottom. As to the effect of all this: the "non-excluded" sellers are not the ones that sell the most - clearly not. I am sure some legal sellers wished to be banned, too, in order to get all this publicity .


Uh-oh! I will steer clear of controversial subjects from now on!


----------



## trellus

HungryPanda said:


> +1 for the HiFi Walker A7



Dang it, thanks to you, @HungryPanda and @Slater , I was "forced" to buy them.... lol... also, another excuse was I ran out of the hair mist I use for my dry hair -- which I normally buy at Walmart but which was out of stock this morning when I went shopping -- so I really did have to buy some hair mist from Amazon, but at $6.79 a bottle, it's an "add-on" item so I had to get my total order to $25 or more to get that hair mist... ... sooooo in the cart went the HiFi Walker A7 and _voila_, I will have nice hair and nice earphones to go behind the hair  .... plus, I may just use those triple-drivers in the HiFi Walker A7 on the Bluetooth cable I bought yesterday from Amazon, the "Popbeep" neckband Bluetooth with MMCX connectors which come with "free" dual-driver in-ears ... but I bet the A7 are better than those.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 15, 2018)

april435 said:


> I wonder what happens if we all just start adressing _that specific brand_ by their name. Are the mods going to just ban everyone? Close the thread? Maybe we should start doing that just for the hell of it, haha.


Threads have been "cleaned up" before...and one was closed but for different reasons: people didn't stop insulting each other. While this whole "filtering certain people and companies out" issue is considered somewhat implausible by most of us, we should neither provoke the people on the controls or generate/support a climate of fear between us.

It is, in particular, fear, that makes people push "Like" buttons against their own interests...and "Report" buttons.


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 15, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> ********** MK4 4BA Balanced Armature In Ear Earphone HIFI Monitoring Earphone Detachable MMCX Cable  with Cooper facepanel
> 
> It looks pretty sweet!


indeed. and this reviewer (who i like and trust) rates it very high: http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/
i wonder what do the legends of this graphic mean: (any Japanese around?)


Spoiler: Graphic


----------



## MrMajony (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## PCgaming4ever

@MrMajony what are you doing man  the ban is still in effect yes they should re-evaluate the situation but the ban hasn't been lifted yet so chill. I don't want this whole thread to get shut down or anyone to get banned so please everyone chill out let people re-evaluate the situation and then we can go from there until then refer to it by the unspoken brand.


----------



## Zerohour88

hakuzen said:


> indeed. and this reviewer (who i like and trust) rates it very high: http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/
> i wonder what do the legends of this graphic mean: (any Japanese around?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Graphic



I can't read any kanji to save my life despite taking a semester of it, but I do have google translate

I think its warm-cool (left-right), natural-fancy (up-down), someone more versed can correct me on that


----------



## hakuzen

Zerohour88 said:


> I can't read any kanji to save my life despite taking a semester of it, but I do have google translate
> 
> I think its warm-cool (left-right), natural-fancy (up-down), someone more versed can correct me on that


thank you!!
i expected (and wished) one of the axis was related to thickness (warm/thick vs cold/thin): hope that refers to thickness and not to tonality (dark vs bright).
but the other axis has surprised me. natural-fancy, mmmmm.. i expected tonality here, and not timbre. but this is good, because overall tonality can be described while talking about bass, mids, and highs.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 15, 2018)

*Brainwavz B400 and B200 v1.*

For the last two months, I have evaluated three pairs of the B400. The first pair ($229 CAD, "back-to-school" sale) had such a huge channel imbalance so that I was sent a second, and then even a third pair...however, the measured channel imbalances make me return them all for a refund. What I had actually always wanted was the original, black B200, which are *a different beast* altogether...described as a better resolving B100. And hey, the seller found a demo pair of the B200 and is passing it on for a very decent price.

Yes, the B400 have a very good resolution but pairs 2 and 3 have a bass way to boomy for my taste in this price category...and the treble extension is soso.  And the build was also not there...the earpieces look and feel like second-hand cough lozenges.

I wonder whether the earlier B400s were better made and more thoroughly qc-ed - that's what some owners speculate.

In any case am I grateful to the Headphone Bar in Vancouver, a great small business that has always been responsive and cooperative. Same with Brainwavz support.



Spoiler: Brainwavz B400 Measurements


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 15, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> indeed. and this reviewer (who i like and trust) rates it very high: http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/
> i wonder what do the legends of this graphic mean: (any Japanese around?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Graphic



どういたしまして...bittesehr:



P.S. Although I had one year of Japanese and two Japanese girlfriends (not simultaneously) in my earlier, wilder years, this was done by creating a pdf, running it through text recognition and then through Google Translate.


----------



## Zlivan

Which one is cool and fancy? I want that.


----------



## groucho69

PCgaming4ever said:


> @MrMajony what are you doing man  the ban is still in effect yes they should re-evaluate the situation but the ban hasn't been lifted yet so chill. I don't want this whole thread to get shut down or anyone to get banned so please everyone chill out let people re-evaluate the situation and then we can go from there until then refer to it by the unspoken brand.



2 posts=troll


----------



## Slater (Nov 15, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> どういたしまして...bittesehr:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Although I had a one year of Japanese and two Japanese girlfriends (not simultaneously) in my earlier, wilder years, this was done by creating a pdf, running it through text recognition and then through Google Translate.



So what does a ‘fancy’ headphone sound like? Or is fancy referring to the looks?

This seems pretty fancy and cool to me:


----------



## hakuzen

Otto Motor said:


> どういたしまして...bittesehr:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Although I had a one year of Japanese and two Japanese girlfriends (not simultaneously) in my earlier, wilder years, this was done by creating a pdf, running it through text recognition and then through Google Translate.


smart..


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 15, 2018)

Slater said:


> So what does a ‘fancy’ headphone sound like? Or is fancy referring to the looks?
> 
> This seems pretty fancy and cool to me:


I'd say the translation is a bit wooden and should have been something like "artificial".

And, by the way, this kind of diagrammatic characterization can be very useful!


----------



## ScottPilgrim (Nov 15, 2018)

Got these for around 80 bucks through dhl from Taobao on 11.11. what a bargain






Next up ... Moondrop Kanas Pro. Please, canada post. I need my drug!


----------



## Zerohour88

hakuzen said:


> indeed. and this reviewer (who i like and trust) rates it very high: http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/
> i wonder what do the legends of this graphic mean: (any Japanese around?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Graphic



I lurked a bit on his site, and it seems he also got to test the prototype LZ A6 (which reminded me of 64Audio U6), seems its also not that good yet. Still, its a prototype, hopefully LZ can make something even better than the Big Dipper.

in all, I do prefer bisonicr's reviews/impressions though, despite the scoring system on Metal's blog looking useful (powercreep notwithstanding)


----------



## hakuzen

Zerohour88 said:


> I lurked a bit on his site, and it seems he also got to test the prototype LZ A6 (which reminded me of 64Audio U6), seems its also not that good yet. Still, its a prototype, hopefully LZ can make something even better than the Big Dipper.
> 
> in all, I do prefer bisonicr's reviews/impressions though, despite the scoring system on Metal's blog looking useful (powercreep notwithstanding)


bisonicr's reviews are more extended, but i love that tiny graph (considering the issues derived of google translation), and this guy seems to go fast to detect the weaknesses. did you see tenhz pro 4 graph? if i had seen it on time, i'd know how thick both p4s are; he states very clearly the combination of darkness with warmth. in the case of audbos p4, it goes cavernous, with overall reverberation being fatiguing. in tenhz, it seems to be slightly less dark and this helps.


----------



## exavolt (Nov 15, 2018)

It seems that the banned sellers (W and A) are started selling the T2 Pro.

edit: I just noticed that DD-Audio is already selling T2 Pro since September. I thought that nobody is selling the Pro at AE yet.


----------



## Zerohour88

hakuzen said:


> bisonicr's reviews are more extended, but i love that tiny graph (considering the issues derived of google translation), and this guy seems to go fast to detect the weaknesses. did you see tenhz pro 4 graph? if i had seen it on time, i'd know how thick both p4s are; he states very clearly the combination of darkness with warmth. in the case of audbos p4, it goes cavernous, with overall reverberation being fatiguing. in tenhz, it seems to be slightly less dark and this helps.



He conveniently had a ranking for earbuds, interested to see how the EBX will fare (got one coming next week hopefully). Sadly he doesn't put a graph for earbuds review.|

I guess for rough estimation on sound sig, its quite helpful.


----------



## Makahl (Nov 22, 2018)

Finally, I got the MoonDrop KPE!






Definitely, KPE is something else aesthetic-wise.

Some things I wasn't expecting:
- The cable isn't bulkier like it looks on pictures. Actually, it's rather smooth and neat. (although I think this silver will get greenish over the time)
- The faceplate isn't flat [pic]. It kind of bends on the top forming a nice crystal look, it's hard to spot it on pictures but IRL this detail is beautiful. 
- KPE is smaller than I thought so the fit is perfect to my ears.
- KPE's nozzle is bigger than I thought so I can't tip-rolling at all with my regular tips but stock ones (L) are doing a good job so far._ I'm tempted to get SpinFit CP145 since it's highly recommended for this IEM_.
- Extremely easy to drive.
- But... extremely annoying to store it if you like to baby your IEMs and such a fingerprint magnet.


----------



## Zerohour88

Makahl said:


> Finally, I got the MoonDrop KPE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice get! I remember someone mentioned way back when it was released that its like a dynamic version of CA Andromeda. How would you put it?


----------



## DocHoliday (Nov 15, 2018)

hakuzen said:


> i wonder what do the legends of this graphic mean: (any Japanese around?)





Zerohour88 said:


> I can't read any kanji to save my life.......
> 
> I think its warm-cool (left-right), natural-fancy (up-down), someone more versed can correct me on that



That would be me. 

This is actually a Japanese version of a Chinese game.

"PingPong"










Makahl said:


> Finally, I got the MoonDrop KPE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that my friend is a beautiful in-ear.

I've been hoping (in vain, apparently) that KZ Acoustics would use this type of finish on their up-and-coming flagship IEM. Wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Zerohour88

DocHoliday said:


> Now that my friend is a beautiful in-ear.
> 
> I've been hoping (in vain, apparently) that KZ Acoustics would use this type of finish on their up-and-coming flagship IEM. Wishful thinking on my part.



I'd bet on TRN for such build quality, judging from their efforts on the TRN IM1. Might even see something outrageous for the 12BA and 16BA soon.

KZ's too mass-produced focused to go for such design/material. Their upcoming 16 driver will probably be like the AS10. Better than using the BA10-like shell, I suppose.


----------



## crabdog

Zerohour88 said:


> I'd bet on TRN for such build quality, judging from their efforts on the TRN IM1. Might even see something outrageous for the 12BA and 16BA soon.
> 
> KZ's too mass-produced focused to go for such design/material. Their upcoming 16 driver will probably be like the AS10. Better than using the BA10-like shell, I suppose.


Yeah that BA10 shell is pretty awful really. I need to get my review of that one done soon but I just haven't been listening to it because of the awkward size and shape that doesn't want to stay in my ears.


----------



## voon

Hm, what's the suggested ear tips size for the BGVP DM6es? SpinFit CP145 or so?


----------



## Animagus

I've just placed an order for the BGVP DM6 and Tansio Mirai TSMR-3. Will report back once it arrives.


----------



## Animagus

demo-to said:


> I know it is not on sale for 11/11 but how would you rate the SQ of the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 in general? I mean you compared this in your review with the OS V3 but I felt by reading your review that this might be also a real good IEM in its price bracket (besides not having so much sub bass qty)



Hello! A lot of guys who have tried the TSMR-3 speak very highly of it. I have one on the way. Let's see how it stands along with the competition.


----------



## crabdog

Animagus said:


> Hello! A lot of guys who have tried the TSMR-3 speak very highly of it. I have one on the way. Let's see how it stands along with the competition.


Looking forward to your comparison with TSMR and DM6.


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> Looking forward to your comparison with TSMR and DM6.


Im surprised you didnt get a pair of DM6 ... everyone seems to either have one or they are on their way.


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> Im surprised you didnt get a pair of DM6 ... everyone seems to either have one or they are on their way.


Yeah, maybe I will be able to hear it eventually if any of the local dealers stock it.


----------



## Animagus

crabdog said:


> Looking forward to your comparison with TSMR and DM6.



Hello! Nice to see you here. Yes, I'll post a comparison here once I have them. DM6 might take time as I've ordered a specific color which wasn't in stock with the dealer.


----------



## autosleeper

voon said:


> Hm, what's the suggested ear tips size for the BGVP DM6es? SpinFit CP145 or so?


I’ve had some CP145s on mine, they do fit but I don’t like them more than the stock tips. I’m using defoamed Symbios on mine.


----------



## voon

autosleeper said:


> I’ve had some CP145s on mine, they do fit but I don’t like them more than the stock tips. I’m using defoamed Symbios on mine.



What's good about those? I tend to have difficulties getting silicone tips to stick in my ear with whatever shape or size ... but I keep trying, because I like the somewhat more hygienic aspect of them.


----------



## thejoker13

hakuzen said:


> indeed. and this reviewer (who i like and trust) rates it very high: http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/
> i wonder what do the legends of this graphic mean: (any Japanese around?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Graphic


Thank you for the link! Now I am really interested in trying them out.


----------



## trellus

NICEHCK still has the 11.11 mystery bag available last night and as it was only $9.90, I caved in and bought it.... also, caved in and bought the EZAUDIO DD4 ($10.75 now, still seems like a stellar price to me) and the PHB EM-023 in green, the last of which is going to my brother most likely.


----------



## autosleeper

autosleeper said:


> I’ve had some CP145s on mine, they do fit but I don’t like them more than the stock tips. I’m using defoamed Symbios on mine.





voon said:


> What's good about those? I tend to have difficulties getting silicone tips to stick in my ear with whatever shape or size ... but I keep trying, because I like the somewhat more hygienic aspect of them.


i enjoy the stiffness of the Symbios (ooo- er), they’re much less squishy and suction-y than other silicones. Try the stock tips first though,


----------



## randomnin

Otto Motor said:


> どういたしまして...bittesehr:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Although I had one year of Japanese and two Japanese girlfriends (not simultaneously) in my earlier, wilder years, this was done by creating a pdf, running it through text recognition and then through Google Translate.





Slater said:


> So what does a ‘fancy’ headphone sound like? Or is fancy referring to the looks?
> 
> This seems pretty fancy and cool to me:


Dictionaries, like kotobank.jp, say something like this on 派手: 1. Flashy, eye-catching (clothing), 2. Expressive, flashy (behaviour, e.g., crying, fighting), 3. Cheerful (behaviour). Go figure how that reveals in terms of sound.


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> Yeah that BA10 shell is pretty awful really. I need to get my review of that one done soon but I just haven't been listening to it because of the awkward size and shape that doesn't want to stay in my ears.


From a logical standpoint is such as shell only warranted if it delivers a very special sound. But if it doesn't, then it is problematic. Quite frankly, looking at the shell was the dealbreaker already: my ears hurt in advance.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 16, 2018)

*MEASUREMENT RIG SETUP EXPLAINED IN SIMPLE TERMS*

Member XXX from forum YYY and I are presently working on a writeup aiming to streamline the measurement setup with the Room EQ Wizard (REW) software, which we will pass on to the community as a download. Our notes will act as a simple cookbook in support of *REW's help index* which may be perceived as cumbersome by the novice (including me...bloody 'ell).

As a start, *this is what you need: *

1)  A computer
2)  The REW software (free download: https://www.roomeqwizard.com)
3)  A USB microphone OR a calibrated measurement microphone (like this Dayton imm-6)
4)  If you don’t have a USB microphone but the second kind (“Dayton”), you need an USB audio adapter such as this one between the mic and the computer’s usb port
5)   Female to two male arphone mic audio Y splitter (to connect the mic with the usb audio adapter; mine came with the Soundmagic E10C earphone)
6)   An external dac/amp with volume control connected to another of your computer’s usb ports (I use the Schiit Fulla but could also use the Shanling M0, for example)
7)  A sound meter like this one

More later. I am presently on the "workflow".  With this you cannot only check out the flavour of an earphone, no, you can also QC its channel balance, for example.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> *MEASUREMENT RIG SETUP EXPLAINED IN SIMPLE TERMS*
> 
> Member XXX from forum YYY and I are presently working on a writeup aiming to streamline the measurement setup with the Room EQ Wizard (REW) software, which we will pass on to the community as a download. Our notes will act as a simple cookbook in support of *REW's help index* which may be perceived as cumbersome by the novice (including me...bloody 'ell).
> 
> ...


There's some useful information there but I'm not sure if you've chosen the right thread for it.


----------



## trellus

This is great stuff, @Otto Motor! I'm looking forward to learning more about it.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 16, 2018)

crabdog said:


> There's some useful information there but I'm not sure if you've chosen the right thread for it.


Sure! This is just a copy and a teaser with very basic information...I also put it into Crinacle's *"Measurement Database" thread.* I know that some of us here would like to know more about this...I'll continue over there.

And so I do: you find the *basic workflow over there*.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

What do y'all think is the best IEM for around $200 I am thinking about getting my first really nice pair for Christmas. I have been looking the campfire Comet the BGVP DMG, and the NICEHCK HC5. I mainly listen to rap so something with bass but it doesn't need to be over powering just well done nice mids and something a little darker so the highs are not so shrill though I don't dislike a little treble.


----------



## Adide (Nov 16, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> What do y'all think is the best IEM for around $200 I am thinking about getting my first really nice pair for Christmas. I have been looking the campfire Comet the BGVP DMG, and the NICEHCK HC5. I mainly listen to rap so something with bass but it doesn't need to be over powering just well done nice mids and something a little darker so the highs are not so shrill though I don't dislike a little treble.



Instead of recommending something I don"t own or heard which is against the rules I would advise you to read on two more possible candidates: HiFi Boy OS V3 and Oriolus Finschi.

I doubt any from list would be ideal due to questionable sub-bass extension which I assume you'd want altough some would fit the quantity bill in mid-bass (DMG mainly).
I'm just speculating based on reviews, don't take my word for granted. Owners feel free to bash if I'm wrong.

Beeping @crabdog who owns both DMG and the Boy afaik and also has heard the Finschi, he can clearly explain more accurately than me.


----------



## mochill

http://www.ufoear.com/


----------



## groucho69

mochill said:


> http://www.ufoear.com/



You're taking one for the team?


----------



## SuperLuigi

Psa for Canadians 

https://www.canadapost.ca/web/en/bl...leases&affiliate_id=58025&click_id=2500293642

"The backlogs are also extending to international mail and parcels entering the country. As a result, we have been forced to advise international posts, including the United States Postal Service, that we are unable to accept incoming items until further notice. We are working to help clear backlogs at Seattle airport and LAX."


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> Psa for Canadians
> 
> https://www.canadapost.ca/web/en/bl...leases&affiliate_id=58025&click_id=2500293642
> 
> "The backlogs are also extending to international mail and parcels entering the country. As a result, we have been forced to advise international posts, including the United States Postal Service, that we are unable to accept incoming items until further notice. We are working to help clear backlogs at Seattle airport and LAX."



Wait, so Canada isn’t accepting ANY incoming International packages?


----------



## mochill

groucho69 said:


> You're taking one for the team?


Yup


----------



## superuser1

mochill said:


> Yup


Spoken like a true team member!


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 16, 2018)

Slater said:


> Wait, so Canada isn’t accepting ANY incoming International packages?



And they just don't process those that have reached Canada. I remember early 2017, when they had a backlog of 67 Asian containers in Richmond, BC, and delivery WITHIN Canada was delayed by up to 150 days - now it is 600 containers [but, as it looks, most of them in Mississauga, ON]. China agreed on presently not shipping to Canada. Canada Post will focus on the domestic Christmas business and totally ignore their international backlog [which is presently 30 days]. Even the expedited 11/11 stuff will likely not arrive before well after Christmas. Early December 2016 orders took up to mid April 2017 - even without strike.

While the strike is justified, the timing was chosen to p.o the general public.

Well, *I was on TV 1.5 years ago *on that topic.


----------



## Otto Motor

groucho69 said:


> You're taking one for the team?


I hope their earphones work better than their website .


----------



## farees

watch my full review on KZ ZS10


----------



## Bartig

farees said:


> watch my full review on KZ ZS10



Say mate, do you happen to know where to find a video review of the ZS10 perhaps?


----------



## nhlean96

My first impression with TRN V80 is they're similar to EINSEAR T2 with boosted sub-bass, more textured bass and much more capable of detail retrieval. The treble and upper midrange behave just like the T2, at moderate volume, they are gentle enough with sparkles, not so piercing. Turn the volume a little bit, the sibilance is clearly noticeable and kinda irriating. Couldn't expect a Chi-Fi stuff at this price to be so well-built, the metal shell is solid, paint is smooth and not fingerprint magnet at all. They definitely worth the Hype


----------



## exavolt

nhlean96 said:


> My first impression with TRN V80 is they're similar to EINSEAR T2 with boosted sub-bass, more textured bass and much more capable of detail retrieval. The treble and upper midrange behave just like the T2, at moderate volume, they are gentle enough with sparkles, not so piercing. Turn the volume a little bit, the sibilance is clearly noticeable and kinda irriating. Couldn't expect a Chi-Fi stuff at this price to be so well-built, the metal shell is solid, paint is smooth and not fingerprint magnet at all. They definitely worth the Hype


After ZS5, QT2 and V80, I've personally concluded that sub-50 chi-fi hybrid IEMs are expected to be sibilant (probably because they use the same BA driver?) and I'll skip this kind of IEM.


----------



## nxnje

Then guys, sorry if someone ha Already asked but my device is currently broken and, i'm using now an old android 2.3.3 one which is pain, can't do anything but writing because it crashes grrrrr

Anyway, wanna know a little thing

Is there someone who has already received the Fukubukuro from NiceHCK and can tell what's inside? My packet is still at the airport and i think it's not gonna be delivered until january ahahahaah


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> Then guys, sorry if someone ha Already asked but my device is currently broken and, i'm using now an old android 2.3.3 one which is pain, can't do anything but writing because it crashes grrrrr
> 
> Anyway, wanna know a little thing
> 
> Is there someone who has already received the Fukubukuro from NiceHCK and can tell what's inside? My packet is still at the airport and i think it's not gonna be delivered until january ahahahaah



Maybe they should do that in a PM so they will not ruin the surprise for others.  Mine should be arriving in the country this weekend... so I hope to have it in a few days.


----------



## dondonut

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe they should do that in a PM so they will not ruin the surprise for others.  Mine should be arriving in the country this weekend... so I hope to have it in a few days.



Mine arrived in the country this morning so hope to get them early next week as well, really curious!


----------



## mbwilson111

dondonut said:


> Mine arrived in the country this morning so hope to get them early next week as well, really curious!



Maybe if we do post about them or want to share a photo, we could put it in a spoiler so that it is up to the individual if they want to know anything before they get theirs.


----------



## dondonut

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe if we do post about them or want to share a photo, we could put it in a spoiler so that it is up to the individual if they want to know anything before they get theirs.



Yeah I was thinking I was not gonna post about them. Maybe how I like them but not more, the mystery surrounding them is half the fun.


----------



## maxxevv

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe they should do that in a PM so they will not ruin the surprise for others.  Mine should be arriving in the country this weekend... so I hope to have it in a few days.





dondonut said:


> Mine arrived in the country this morning so hope to get them early next week as well, really curious!



Mine is expected to be delivered on Tuesday or latest Wednesday.


----------



## groucho69

mochill said:


> Yup


----------



## Ziggomatic

PCgaming4ever said:


> What do y'all think is the best IEM for around $200 I am thinking about getting my first really nice pair for Christmas. I have been looking the campfire Comet the BGVP DMG, and the NICEHCK HC5. I mainly listen to rap so something with bass but it doesn't need to be over powering just well done nice mids and something a little darker so the highs are not so shrill though I don't dislike a little treble.


This may be stretching the meaning of the word "around," but Musicteck has the FLC8S on sale for Black Friday @ $239, which is a really good price for a really good earphone.

Edit: They do tend to get hot in the treble for some people, though...


----------



## camikeva

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe if we do post about them or want to share a photo, we could put it in a spoiler so that it is up to the individual if they want to know anything before they get theirs.


This sounds like a great idea.  I also bought them on 11/11, but I don't expect delivery here in the U.S. for at least a couple of weeks.  I would love to see what they look like and get other's impressions before mine arrive.  As of today, these iem's are still being sold as a "grab bag", although at a higher cost.  If we wait to openly discuss these until they are no longer a "grab bag" item plus normal delivery, we might be targeting mid-December!


----------



## mbwilson111

camikeva said:


> This sounds like a great idea.  I also bought them on 11/11, but I don't expect delivery here in the U.S. for at least a couple of weeks.  I would love to see what they look like and get other's impressions before mine arrive.  As of today, these iem's are still being sold as a "grab bag", although at a higher cost.  If we wait to openly discuss these until they are no longer a "grab bag" item plus normal delivery, we might be targeting mid-December!



Even if it were to take that long for me, I still would prefer to wait and open mine to see what they look like.  Keep the mystery going... Actually I have a silver one coming and my husband has a black one coming.  They will arrive together and we won't know which one to each open.  We will have to do it exactly at the same time.

Often, early photos do not look at good as the real thing.  My EB2 bud (the previous fukubukuro)  looks much more beautiful in person than it does in photos.  

Anyway, anything I post about it will be in a spoiler.


----------



## Palash

BQEYZ KB100 is new 50$ King, My full review is here.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb100.23369/reviews


----------



## Bartig

Palash said:


> BQEYZ KB100 is new 50$ King, My full review is here.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb100.23369/reviews


Good review, although I wouldn't say it is the king in the price segment reading your and Audio123's review and T2 comparison.


----------



## tripside

What do you guys think of self-promotion ? Posting a head-fi review is fair but directing  people to personal websites shouldn’t be allowed IMO.


----------



## phthora (Nov 18, 2018)

tripside said:


> What do you guys think of self-promotion ? Posting a head-fi review is fair but directing  people to personal websites shouldn’t be allowed IMO.



What's the problem? Head-Fi has a line in the profile specifically for a "home page," allowing users to post whatever URL they want, which I believe then appears on all their posts.

If that is allowed, why not a link to a review?


----------



## GirgleMirt

Because this page is more than 1300 pages long... Could someone recommend a good upgrade to Ety hf5, hopefully on sale at aliexpress or the such? (The cheaper the better!)

Thanks!


----------



## randomnin

How fake is this Vivo XE800 for six bucks?
https://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_009208538378.html?wid=1433363


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 18, 2018)

randomnin said:


> How fake is this Vivo XE800 for six bucks?
> https://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_009208538378.html?wid=1433363


if we could see a close photo of their nozzles, or the used package (they say "including packaging"), we could confirm how fake it is with about 90% chance.
anyway, "legit" xe800 were sold in a plastic bag, while packaged ones were all fake, a year or two years ago. so "including packaging" words don't augur anything good (while they don't show exact packaging).


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 19, 2021)

tripside said:


> What do you guys think of self-promotion ? Posting a head-fi review is fair but directing  people to personal websites shouldn’t be allowed IMO.


Why not? External blogs can deal with items that are "forbidden" here.

https://www.audioreviews.org/moondrop-kato-review-jk/

https://www.audioreviews.org/final-sonorous-earpads-review-ap/

https://www.audioreviews.org/yaxi-esp950-comfort-pads-review-ap/


----------



## chinmie

tripside said:


> What do you guys think of self-promotion ? Posting a head-fi review is fair but directing  people to personal websites shouldn’t be allowed IMO.



i think it's okay and in fact a great way to channel more information to us. this forum is a hub basically, but there's more stuff to be covered from independent reviewers on multiple websites.


----------



## Theri0n

nhlean96 said:


> Turn the volume a little bit, the sibilance is clearly noticeable and kinda irriating. Couldn't expect a Chi-Fi stuff at this price to be so well-built, the metal shell is solid, paint is smooth and not fingerprint magnet at all. They definitely worth the Hype



BQEYZ KC2 is built as good as TRN V80 lacking sibilants and excessive bass.


----------



## myliferockkss (Nov 18, 2018)

NiceHCK grab bag IEM.

Source: Someone posted Pic in AliExpress review.


Spoiler


----------



## exavolt (Nov 18, 2018)

myliferockkss said:


> NiceHCK grab bag IEM.
> 
> Source: Someone posted Pic in AliExpress review.


Better put this inside a spoiler tag. Some people want the surprise when they are receiving their own.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Nov 18, 2018)

myliferockkss said:


> NiceHCK grab bag IEM. EP10
> 
> Source: Someone posted Pic in AliExpress review.


Cool I cant wait to try them kinda disappointing it doesn't have a removable cable but didn't really expect it for $10.


----------



## myliferockkss

PCgaming4ever said:


> Cool I cant wait to try them kinda disappointing it doesn't have a removable cable but didn't really expect it for $10.


Now it costs 27$, it better be good


----------



## tripside

chinmie said:


> i think it's okay and in fact a great way to channel more information to us. this forum is a hub basically, but there's more stuff to be covered from independent reviewers on multiple websites.



I am not against posting links to other websites. Its just self-promotion that I am not so comfortable with. People can have vested interests.


----------



## Zerohour88

tripside said:


> I am not against posting links to other websites. Its just self-promotion that I am not so comfortable with. People can have vested interests.



and why is that? Honestly asking, since I don't see a problem. You might have a better take on the issue that some of us are missing.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 13, 2019)

*


 

 

 Brainwavz B400 vs. B200 v.1





 *



*


https://www.audioreviews.org/ *








*
*
After a short stint with the Brainwavz B400, I "replaced" it with the original 2 BA B200. From memory, the B400 is more detailed with a  better resolution (it is the better earphone) and the B200 has a more focused treble with a bit more bite. The B200 v.1 is a better resolving B100 and made the latter somewhat redundant in my collection. All three are really good earphones and I wonder what Brainwavz will be releasing next.


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> BTW, anyone who is looking for a bargain, the HiFi Walker A7 is still available on Amazon for $20.
> 
> I’ve been listening to it all evening, and it is a bargain for that price.
> 
> ...



Listening to it right now and I concur with they above. Still a Great buy at 20 'bucks..considering a backup pair...


----------



## Palash

Penonaudio offering Black Friday Sale from 23.11- 30.11 , what could be the best to buy ?


----------



## trellus

trumpethead said:


> Listening to it right now and I concur with they above. Still a Great buy at 20 'bucks..considering a backup pair...



Definitely agree, and it came with a really nice case, as a bonus!

I did find that the included ear tips didn’t work well for me (no seal) and treble was piercing ... until I used Comply foam tips which completely fixed it!  They will be great at the gym.


----------



## thejoker13

Otto Motor said:


> *Brainwavz B400 vs. B200 v.1
> *
> After a short stint with the Brainwavz B400, I "replaced" it with the original 2 BA B200. From memory, the B400 is more detailed with a  better resolution (it is the better earphone) and the B200 has a more focused treble with a bit more bite. The B200 v.1 is a better resolving B100 and made the latter somewhat redundant in my collection. All three are really good earphones and I wonder what Brainwavz will be releasing next.


I agree 100%. I owned both of the B200 and B400, and still listen to the B200 still today. Comfort is amazing with the B200, and I love the mids. They're a great value if someone is still able to find the V1 for sale.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 20, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> I agree 100%. I owned both of the B200 and B400, and still listen to the B200 still today. Comfort is amazing with the B200, and I love the mids. They're a great value if someone is still able to find the V1 for sale.


And apart from sound and comfort, the B100/150/200 v.1 are very small and fit extremely snug and don't stick out of the ears...which makes them well suited for under a toque (Canadian-type hat) - or in bed.


----------



## Theri0n

What chi-fi IEM from the higher price level has sound signature similar to BQEYZ KC2 with better detail in mids and wider scene?


----------



## TechnoidFR

Theri0n said:


> What chi-fi IEM from the higher price level has sound signature similar to BQEYZ KC2 with better detail in mids and wider scene?



For me you must to pay 2x/4x thé price of kc2 to find better iem...you have a very good iem


----------



## Theri0n (Nov 21, 2018)

TechnoidFR said:


> you must to pay 2x/4x thé price of kc2 to find better iem



Absolutely agree. So I am particularly obsessed with its sound signature via balanced. So what 4x more expensive IEM could offer noticeable improvement in details and scene without piercing eardrums by trebles?


----------



## TechnoidFR

I don't know but I don't have piercing eardrums. I already found that is far better in high frequency compared to zs6. And is very wider too
For the piercing treble what is your source?


----------



## Theri0n

TechnoidFR said:


> For the piercing treble what is your source?



BQEYZ KC2 has never pierced eardrums by trebles to the date.

I wonder if there IEM with the similar sound signature offering noticeable improvement for details and scene. Usually wider and deeper scene is delivered by trebles, so there is the risk in having harsh peaks along the sought improvement.


----------



## demo-to (Nov 21, 2018)

Theri0n said:


> Absolutely agree. So I am particularly obsessed with its sound signature via balanced. So what 4x more expensive IEM could offer noticeable improvement in details and scene without piercing eardrums by trebles?





TechnoidFR said:


> I don't know but I don't have piercing eardrums. I already found that is far better in high frequency compared to zs6. And is very wider too
> For the piercing treble what is your source?


Same here for me. I really, really like the KC2 sound very much (very close to my sound perfection), but I also have the issue with the piercing highs/upper mids which is the only flaw for me with this item. (BTW, I already use Foamies which helps a lot - one recommended narrow bore silicon tips which does not work for me)
I have the issue with my S9 as well with my Shanling M0 (lesser so with the M0).
I ordered an OFC cable as I hope to tame it down just more. Will report if this works out good or not.

I own and owned many much pricier IEMs but the KC2....just an amazing sound! But the piercing…

If anyone can recommend a sounds-like-KC2 IEM...I am highly interested in, too!

I do not know if I am too far away, but from what I have read in reviews, the CA Andromeda signature might fit in this direction. Of course this is much pricier. But if one can confirm this or can give a different view I would be very interested in that statement, too.

So, need to find someone, who owns a 1,1k USD and the 40 USD item... anyone???


----------



## Theri0n (Nov 21, 2018)

demo-to said:


> I also have the issue with the piercing highs/upper mids



I have never had any piercing issues in trebles and mids with KC2.

They sound just good by 3.5mm as really amazing via balanced (24 bucks cable).

Source: Opus#1


----------



## dondonut

@Theri0n @demo-to @TechnoidFR 
Out of curiosity, has any of you also tried the BQ3? I'm still waiting for it to arrive but would be curious how the BQ3 and KC2 compare


----------



## Theri0n (Nov 21, 2018)

dondonut said:


> how the BQ3 and KC2 compare



It has more bass according to several reviews so no go for me.

I am almost happy with Audbos P4 bass. So KC2 is even slightly more, than I like. So, don't pay too much attention as my bass perception is pretty different from the majority, especially of the age 17-35.


----------



## Holypal (Nov 21, 2018)

Behold, the iBasso IT01s is released.  It is the upgrade version of IT01, not the plural.

It features a Tesla magnet,  carbon-nanotube(CNT) diaphragm and diamond-like carbon (DLC) dome.  The old IT01 uses graphene diaphragm.


----------



## Palash

Holypal said:


> Behold, the iBasso IT01s is released.  It is the upgraded version of IT01, not the plural.
> 
> It features a Tesla magnet,  carbon-nanotube(CNT) diaphragm and diamond-like carbon (DLC) dome.  The old IT01 uses graphene diaphragm.


WOW, I am using Ibasso IT01 and loving it. Hope this upgraded model worth buying.


----------



## TechnoidFR

dondonut said:


> @Theri0n @demo-to @TechnoidFR
> Out of curiosity, has any of you also tried the BQ3? I'm still waiting for it to arrive but would be curious how the BQ3 and KC2 compare



I would like but not this month


----------



## Holypal

Palash said:


> WOW, I am using Ibasso IT01 and loving it. Hope this upgraded model worth buying.



Yes, my next purchase will probably between IT01s and Vsonic VS7/VS9.


----------



## mochill

Getting the ufoears soon in red


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 21, 2018)

Theme: What were they thinking? 

The KZ company came along way of achieving some stiff competition while building it's way up to a more reputable one. But, how does one even challenge the beauty and sonic sound signature at such a low price when combining price and material. This is the very reason why we ask -What were they thinking? With Knowledge Zenith's achievement of the  KZ ZSN, they just made it more difficult for other companies to challenge this very point of "Price VS Value". In reality, there's no doubt about it! At a mere $13 to $15 US dollars, other companies are asking -how can they profit at such a low price? Well, the reality is that they have a BIG FOLLOWING, whether rich, middle class, or the poor that yearn to wish to have such a "gem" can now afford a taste of hi-end/hi-class earphones giving them a higher listening experience and enjoyment. Just in design, build, and housing puts to shame even branded earphones costing much more at their own and much higher target price. I, myself hope that this will be a new trend for KZ and hope that they follow this very trend. You can be sure that the KZ ZSN are going to be hard to beat in "five different ways" -looks, design, build, sound, and price!

After finally reaching 200 hours of playtime, they easily reached the top of my list! 

RATING CHART Highest Rating Possible: 10

PSR = PRO SOUND RATING
SS = SOUND SIGNATURE
BQ = BUILD QUALITY
OP = OVERALL PACKAGE
OV = OVERALL VALUE

HYBRIDS DD + BA Armature(s):

KZ ZSN
10mm Titanium Film Drivers + KZ's exclusive 30095 BA Armatures in each side
PSR: 9.9
SS: Luscious and energetic with plenty of hi-end details/micro-details, life-like MID's, and fast effortless bass with excellent soundstage and resolution!
BQ: 10
OP: 7
OV: 10
COMMENTS: When purchasing with the light copper cables (or clear/silver cables), you get a glimpse of what could have been a very expensive hi-end signature model at a killer price! No doubt about it!...Simply top of my list!


To see more on my list, check out my profile...
https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/


-Clear


----------



## nskahill

Any recommendations on wireless under 50$?


----------



## audio123

nskahill said:


> Any recommendations on wireless under 50$?


You can consider either the Taotronics TT BH026 or Alpha & Delta D2W.


----------



## fljoe

Picked up this HiFiHear triple driver IEM for $45 (after 10% coupon) from amazon https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HFZP3HL. 

Pleasantly surprised by the sound coming out from this IEM .. comparable to my BGVP DMG, with slightly recessed base. I think this is a fairly good buy for the price.


----------



## trellus

fljoe said:


> Picked up this HiFiHear triple driver IEM for $45 (after 10% coupon) from amazon https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HFZP3HL.
> 
> Pleasantly surprised by the sound coming out from this IEM .. *comparable to my BGVP DMG*, with slightly recessed base. I think this is a fairly good buy for the price.



Whoa, that's pretty high praise.... So, similar to BGVP DMG in sound signature, except for a little less bass?


----------



## mbwilson111

fljoe said:


> Picked up this HiFiHear triple driver IEM for $45 (after 10% coupon) from amazon https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HFZP3HL.
> 
> Pleasantly surprised by the sound coming out from this IEM .. comparable to my BGVP DMG, with slightly recessed base. I think this is a fairly good buy for the price.



It is not on Amazon UK


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> It is not on Amazon UK



Dang, that's a bummer... it's also available on AliExpress as I recall, about the same price, I believe.


----------



## fljoe (Nov 21, 2018)

trellus said:


> Whoa, that's pretty high praise.... So, similar to BGVP DMG in sound signature, except for a little less bass?


yes .. that is what I felt. Sources used were my Onkyo DP-X1, iPhone XS with Audioquest Black streaming Tidal MQA with mConnect app, Dell XPS laptop with iFi Nano DAC streaming from Tidal desktop.

I don't have any professional equipment to do measurements .. it is what I heard on the IEMs. Give it a shot and you won't be disappointed. Worst case you can send it back to amazon.

BTW .. there is a black Friday sale on this on AliXpress for $33.75
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...ing-Earphone-Detachable-MMCX/32921028308.html


----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> Dang, that's a bummer... it's also available on AliExpress as I recall, about the same price, I believe.



I do not really need any more iems you know   Got a couple in today including the mystery bag one.


----------



## Zerohour88

fljoe said:


> Picked up this ******** triple driver IEM for $45 (after 10% coupon) from amazon
> 
> Pleasantly surprised by the sound coming out from this IEM .. comparable to my BGVP DMG, with slightly recessed base. I think this is a fairly good buy for the price.



A BGVP DS1 but with dual DD 1 BA instead of dual BA 1DD?

also, isn't that brand part of the unmentionable?


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 21, 2018)

Finally, MEMT came out with a *smoother* and *warmer* version of the MEMT "T" series. Check out the new *MEMT T3*!

To the already popular MEMT T5, he decided to bring a warmer, but detailed version with the MEMT T3. Just like the T5, they sound as if you're wearing in-ear earphones bringing you plenty of power, volume, and intimate joy. They carry just as much bass, MID's, and hi-end details with a warmer and easier listening experience (if you're sensitive to brightness)!
So, if you like clarity and sparkle, then stick to the T5, but if you like your sound warmer with just as much details on top, you may want to jump on these on "black Friday". 

I personally own the Red/black and black T3. Clearly awesome!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...-Plug-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset/32915918919.html?

  

-Clear


----------



## Slater

demo-to said:


> Same here for me. I really, really like the KC2 sound very much (very close to my sound perfection), but I also have the issue with the piercing highs/upper mids which is the only flaw for me with this item. (BTW, I already use Foamies which helps a lot - one recommended narrow bore silicon tips which does not work for me)
> I have the issue with my S9 as well with my Shanling M0 (lesser so with the M0).
> I ordered an OFC cable as I hope to tame it down just more. Will report if this works out good or not.
> 
> ...



On the deals thread, someone posted some Black Friday deals a few days ago on Campfire Audio stuff with great prices.

There were some B-stock Andromeda’s for $849, as well as other CA models (Comet, etc).

It may be worth checking out.


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> A BGVP DS1 but with dual DD 1 BA instead of dual BA 1DD?
> 
> also, isn't that brand part of the unmentionable?



BGVP? They are 100% ok to talk about.

3rd party products can be freely talked about, even if the banned seller SELLS them.

The topics that are banned are 1. talking about the banned SELLER directly and 2. talking about products that the banned seller DEVELOPED (ie in-house brands).


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Finally, MEMT came out with a *smoother* and *warmer* version of the MEMT "T series". Check out the new *MEMT T3*!
> 
> To the already popular MEMT T5, he decided to bring a warmer, but detailed version with the MEMT T3. Just like the T5, they sound as if you're wearing in-ear earphones bringing you plenty of power, volume, and intimate joy. They carry just as much bass, MID's, and hi-end details with a warmer and easier listening experience (if you're sensitive to brightness)!
> So, if you like clarity and sparkle, then stick to the T5, but if you like your sound warmer with just as much details on top, you may want to jump on these on "black Friday".
> ...



I never heard any problems whatsoever with the T5. I wonder why they felt the need to come out with the T3?

What I would have preferred would have been a mmcx version. That would be awesome, because I have problems with my T5 cable. Also, the fixed cable forces people to take a mic even if they don’t want one. A removable mmcx cable would alleviate this.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> BGVP? They are 100% ok to talk about.
> 
> 3rd party products can be freely talked about, even if the banned seller SELLS them.
> 
> The topics that are banned are 1. talking about the banned SELLER directly and 2. talking about products that the banned seller DEVELOPED (ie in-house brands).



I meant HifiHear, ofc. BGVP has been widely discussed here, so wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Slater

Holypal said:


> Behold, the iBasso IT01s is released.  It is the upgrade version of IT01, not the plural.
> 
> It features a Tesla magnet,  carbon-nanotube(CNT) diaphragm and diamond-like carbon (DLC) dome.  The old IT01 uses graphene diaphragm.



It looks like they changed the cable too.

I love the IT01 cable. Best mmcx cable I’ve ever seen. I would have never guessed in a million years it was included stock on a $100 IEM.


----------



## Podster

Zerohour88 said:


> A BGVP DS1 but with dual DD 1 BA instead of dual BA 1DD?
> 
> also, isn't that brand part of the unmentionable?



Well for $33 these should be a real steal this Friday My DMG's are one of the best iem's I've purchased in some time so I sure can't wait to hear my DM6 once they arrive



 

In regards to the CA's and even the likes of AKG N5005's it's just getting plain hard for me to jusitify their prices with the advances in Chi-Fi's I mean a pair of AKG N5005's will cost you roughly 25 times what a pair of KZ ZS-10's cost. (First thought that always comes to mind when thinking of this are my misplaced N5505's or Andromeda's)


----------



## SciOC (Nov 21, 2018)

Slater said:


> BGVP? They are 100% ok to talk about.
> 
> 3rd party products can be freely talked about, even if the banned seller SELLS them.
> 
> The topics that are banned are 1. talking about the banned SELLER directly and 2. talking about products that the banned seller DEVELOPED (ie in-house brands).


Seriously, this is all so hard to track.  Who even really knows what brand names they are all using at this point.  It's be great if we could just, you know, discuss freely at this point and just keep those sellers/brands banned from participating actively on headfi.  


Podster said:


> Well for $33 these should be a real steal this Friday My DMG's are one of the best iem's I've purchased in some time so I sure can't wait to hear my DM6 once they arrive
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the CA's and even the likes of AKG N5005's it's just getting plain hard for me to jusitify their prices with the advances in Chi-Fi's I mean a pair of AKG N5005's will cost you roughly 25 times what a pair of KZ ZS-10's cost. (First thought that always comes to mind when thinking of this are my misplaced N5505's or Andromeda's)


Yeah, it's really hard to justify that 10% better you get, but I still do it from time to time. I can't imagine buying something like the Solaris at this point.  I think I'm at 1k max given how blindingly fast new products are being released.  Thank goodness for the for sale section of headfi....  I didn't even think I was going to buy my CL2 but curiosity got the better of me on a novel driver.


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 21, 2018)

Slater said:


> I never heard any problems whatsoever with the T5. I wonder why they felt the need to come out with the T3?
> 
> What I would have preferred would have been a mmcx version. That would be awesome, because I have problems with my T5 cable. Also, the fixed cable forces people to take a mic even if they don’t want one. A removable mmcx cable would alleviate this.


I personally like the brighter signature of the T5 as well. He probably thought of bringing a warmer smoother feel to those that like a warmer signature. I really do like the T3 just as much as the T5!

PS. Detachable cables do sound nice!


----------



## Podster

SciOC said:


> Seriously, this is all so hard to track.  Who even really knows what brand names they are all using at this point.  It's be great if we could just, you know, discuss freely at this point and just keep those sellers/brands banned from participating actively on headfi.
> 
> Yeah, it's really hard to justify that 10% better you get, but I still do it from time to time. I can't imagine buying something like the Solaris at this point.  I think I'm at 1k max given how blindingly fast new products are being released.  Thank goodness for the for sale section of headfi....  I didn't even think I was going to buy my CL2 but curiosity got the better of me on a novel driver.



Yeah, I rode the train 20 years ago with home audio and I fell right back into it with portable. It's for sure a black hole and easy to slip/fall into as evidenced by my current collection of iem's/DAP's but in all honesty for less than $300 bones anyone can have this little rig right here and it will be better than 99.9% of the planet's population owns I still fall prey to new toys now and then but with one entering college and another two years out I had to somewhat come to my senses if I ever even had any in the first place


----------



## SciOC

Podster said:


> Yeah, I rode the train 20 years ago with home audio and I fell right back into it with portable. It's for sure a black hole and easy to slip/fall into as evidenced by my current collection of iem's/DAP's but in all honesty for less than $300 bones anyone can have this little rig right here and it will be better than 99.9% of the planet's population owns I still fall prey to new toys now and then but with one entering college and another two years out I had to somewhat come to my senses if I ever even had any in the first place


Same here, 20 years ago I was doing mostly home audio stuff (5.1 and then DTS!) and was content with my grado sr80 headphones.  Now I have little kids and a cubicle and here I am.

I still have my JM Labs and paradigm speakers collecting dust as well as a couple of marantz receivers.  I've avoided the temptation to buy any new home audio stuff so far, but that's a very expressive rabbit hole and I already have this stuff!

Honestly this chifi stuff amazes me what you get for your money.  

I still have my airhead headphone amp from back then, which is pure garbage and cost $200 if I remember right.  Now for half that you can have an awesome headphone amp by comparison....


----------



## Makahl

Holypal said:


> Behold, the iBasso IT01s is released.  It is the upgrade version of IT01, not the plural.
> 
> It features a Tesla magnet,  carbon-nanotube(CNT) diaphragm and diamond-like carbon (DLC) dome.  The old IT01 uses graphene diaphragm.



More pics:






+


>



Source: http://www.erji.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2129894&extra=page=1


----------



## Palash

Makahl said:


> More pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, even the cable is also upgraded. I really need this one.


----------



## thebigredpolos

mochill said:


> Getting the ufoears soon in red


The manufacturer did confirm that they will be selling on Amazon in the near future.  Looking forward to both your impressions and their availability on something other than Tao Bao.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Makahl said:


> More pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like they contacted BGVP's cable manufacturer.


----------



## demo-to

Slater said:


> On the deals thread, someone posted some Black Friday deals a few days ago on Campfire Audio stuff with great prices.
> 
> There were some B-stock Andromeda’s for $849, as well as other CA models (Comet, etc).
> 
> It may be worth checking out.


Yeah, already checked yesterday. Plus customs and shipment to Germany. Still too much for me.
I am already looking for a European based 700 USD like used sale.


----------



## Kazelement (Nov 21, 2018)

So I'm looking to either pick up I think a DMG, DM6 or Hifi boy osv3 for black friday looking around 150-200$ I listen to edm, some pop and rock but not often rap so any suggestions for these genres would go a long way. I was leaning towards DM6 but knowing it's mostly neutral may not be the best for this type of music.

Right now my daily is a TRN V80 which I actually like but I know I can do better.


----------



## wheeshnaw

Kazelement said:


> So I'm looking to either pick up I think a DMG, DM6 or Hifi boy osv3 for black friday looking around 150-200$ I listen to edm, some pop and rock but not often rap so any suggestions for these genres would go a long way. I was leaning towards DM6 but knowing it's mostly neutral may not be the best for this type of music.


This is pretty much exactly me. +1 really would like an answer to this same question


----------



## paulindss (Nov 21, 2018)

AK KINBOOFI MK4 4BA Balanced Armature In Ear Earphone HIFI Monitoring Earphone Detachable MMCX Cable  with Cooper facepanel
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FuQBFsz

That iem received i high praise from that reviewer:

http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/archives/52403775.html

A higher score than NICEHCK NK10 95 vs 86.


----------



## Slater

Ever wonder why your ChiFi packages arrive all beat up? Or what the reason is behind some of those mysterious QC issues (that are likely shipping related)?



Spoiler: Click me


----------



## eggnogg

Slater said:


> Ever wonder why your ChiFi packages arrive all beat up?



its a long step to your doorstep, but they improve fast, these robot will never rest


Spoiler: [][]


----------



## ForceMajeure

B9Scrambler said:


> Looks like they contacted BGVP's cable manufacturer.


Yep looks like the dmg cable with straight plug
Good cable extremely supple


----------



## aspire5550

Makahl said:


> More pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a heads up for those who doesn't know. For the majority of the western folks, burn in is snake oil and cable makes no difference. 
But for the chinese audio community, they are a firm believer of burn in , almost every reviews that I see/read , mentioned that the sound changes after burn in. Even the sellers always recommend burn in for the earphone after you bought it. somestimes even recommend you to burn in for 100-200 hours.

Just some key take away from this review. The IT01s using IT01 cable will make the IT01s a little similar to the IT01 where the bass is heavier than silver cable and overall is not so smooth.

IT01s is more balanced compared to IT01 which is more towards the lower end. A little similar in terms of sound profile to the IT04 but overall is not on IT04 level.

Most obvious improvement compared to the IT01s is that it has more detail and clarity compared to the IT01.

He also tried using the silver cable on the IT01 and overall IT01 becomes a little bit more balanced , bass is lesser and mids + treble is not so dark(not sure what he meant by dark). The IT01+silver cable is also a little more cohesive but the detail and clarity is still not as good as the IT01s.

The only advantage that IT01 has over IT01s is that it is wider in terms of sound stage. but he suspect that after burn in, the IT01s should be an upgrade over the it01 in every field.


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Meeture MT3 is up.


----------



## Animagus

Kazelement said:


> So I'm looking to either pick up I think a DMG, DM6 or Hifi boy osv3 for black friday looking around 150-200$ I listen to edm, some pop and rock but not often rap so any suggestions for these genres would go a long way. I was leaning towards DM6 but knowing it's mostly neutral may not be the best for this type of music.
> 
> Right now my daily is a TRN V80 which I actually like but I know I can do better.



I suggest the DM6 out of your options. They are really good and at the moment widely loved in every review I've read. Also, I have a Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 on the way. Reading the description they seem incredible.


----------



## Kazelement

Animagus said:


> I suggest the DM6 out of your options. They are really good and at the moment widely loved in every review I've read. Also, I have a Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 on the way. Reading the description they seem incredible.


Thanks for the input I was just a little worried there a little too neutral


----------



## Animagus

Kazelement said:


> Thanks for the input I was just a little worried there a little too neutral



Well neutral/flat response doesn't really mean boring. It just means that you get to hear the song without any added color from the IEM, just as the artist & mixing/mastering engineer wanted you to. You can always add whatever you want more of with an eq and majority of the times neutral IEMs/headphones respond better to eq than heavily colored IEMs. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kazelement

Animagus said:


> Well neutral/flat response doesn't really mean boring. It just means that you get to hear the song without any added color from the IEM, just as the artist & mixing/mastering engineer wanted you to. You can always add whatever you want more of with an eq and majority of the times neutral IEMs/headphones respond better to eq than heavily colored IEMs. Hope this helps.


It does help I think I will be picking these up.


----------



## Nimweth

Animagus said:


> Well neutral/flat response doesn't really mean boring. It just means that you get to hear the song without any added color from the IEM, just as the artist & mixing/mastering engineer wanted you to. You can always add whatever you want more of with an eq and majority of the times neutral IEMs/headphones respond better to eq than heavily colored IEMs. Hope this helps.


I agree. We've been so used to V-shaped responses we think the bass is lacking in a neutral IEM. After all that's what Hi-Fi means, high fidelity, faithful to the original.


----------



## Makahl

Damn, after spending more time with MoonDrop Kanas Pro this week I realized something wasn't sounding that right. Cymbals were crashing weird and drums overall sounding too hollow. The typical sound when I wear the 2pins upside down on my KZs. So... bingo. Testing it with a multimeter the KPE's 2pins are soldered inverted.

I've made a video comparing it with a TRN V10 cable (I apologize for the webcam quality):


>




I've sent it to the seller, now let's see how this goes. I hope it's just an isolated case.


----------



## Animagus (Nov 23, 2018)

Yes. I am always on a lookout for flat response headphones/IEMs. Sure some V-shaped ones like the affordable iBasso IT01 sound fun but a flat response/neutral IEM helps when you want to listen critically for layers in the music without the boosted frequencies masking them.


----------



## Nimweth

While on the subject of neutral IEMs or perhaps 'accurate' might be a better description, examples I have would be Whizzer A15 pro, Elecom CB1000, TRN V80 and a Tin Audio T2 look-alike by a banned seller (probably the best!). I also rate the Artiste DC1 but that has an elevated bass, though not too extreme.


----------



## jibberish

Just noticed that you can get the BGVP DMG for $99 with Prime shipping today on amazon.com, using the site's coupon plus the promo code @B9Scrambler posted on his site.  Very temping, despite the fact I'm still waiting for 3 IEMs to arrive from 11.11...


----------



## demo-to (Nov 22, 2018)

My Black Friday recommendation for those who are not afraid of using EQ to get a balanced signature.

KZ BA10



+ highly recommend foam tips in order to get a more natural fatigue free timbre.
Tip rolling was necessary. I settled on harder foam tips which don't suck too many details and clarity.

Fit is good to very good. I have average sized ears. Nothing hurts or is uncomfortable. The memory wire...well I hate memory wires and use my TRN cable instead.

With the aforesaid configuration you get a balanced, natural, lively, airy, warm and fatigue free and also forgiving tonality with many details though. Very enjoyable with many gengres.
No overly BA typical metalic coldness is perceived.
The bass BA is capable in reaching the deepest frequencies.

The stage is very well set and slightly better than average in its dimensions I would say.
Instrument separation and layering are also very good. Everything plays well hand in hand so you get a feeling of nice coherence.

Unfortunately, the sensitivity is not as good. The sound quality drastically improves with volume up and vice versa.
You have to love it loud to enjoy this IEM the best.

The EQed BA10 is a clear improvement over the EQed AS10 and well worth its price imo. I paid 64€ plus 13€ custom fees and I am satisfied.
Actually, I didn't expect much from the BA10 and was close to sell it unopened and am nicely surprised, now.


----------



## stryed

demo-to said:


> My Black Friday recommendation for those who are not afraid of using EQ to get a balanced signature.
> 
> KZ BA10
> 
> ...



I have the same experience with the KZ ZS5 v2, you need to enjoy playing it loud & spacious and perhaps even EQing the treble slightly. At low volumes they sound terrible,tiny, thin & tinny where only sibilance comes through.


----------



## antdroid

I spent some time this week trying to rank all the IEMs i listened to this past year for more than just a few minutes. Hopefully some of you may find it useful. Thank ranking takes into account price/value and performance. Some probably won't agree with my sentiments, but that's okay. 

https://www.antdroid.net/2018/11/iem-holiday-gift-guide-following-is-my.html

pretty much all of these are on sale somewhere on the internet.


----------



## phthora

antdroid said:


> I spent some time this week trying to rank all the IEMs i listened to this past year for more than just a few minutes. Hopefully some of you may find it useful. Thank ranking takes into account price/value and performance. Some probably won't agree with my sentiments, but that's okay.
> 
> https://www.antdroid.net/2018/11/iem-holiday-gift-guide-following-is-my.html
> 
> pretty much all of these are on sale somewhere on the internet.



Very helpful list! I know a few folks that will be getting HiFiMan Bolt in their stockings instead of coal this year...


----------



## chinmie

antdroid said:


> I spent some time this week trying to rank all the IEMs i listened to this past year for more than just a few minutes. Hopefully some of you may find it useful. Thank ranking takes into account price/value and performance. Some probably won't agree with my sentiments, but that's okay.
> 
> https://www.antdroid.net/2018/11/iem-holiday-gift-guide-following-is-my.html
> 
> pretty much all of these are on sale somewhere on the internet.



now I'm curious how and where would you put the DM6 on your list, seeing that HBB also has the ME1, and most of the top 5 on your list. i hope you could audition it in the near future


----------



## antdroid

chinmie said:


> now I'm curious how and where would you put the DM6 on your list, seeing that HBB also has the ME1, and most of the top 5 on your list. i hope you could audition it in the near future



Definitely will at some point soon. There's a huge wait right now to get one apparently because of all the orders. @Hawaiibadboy and others started this hype train, and I want to be on it too! 

I would have just bought one earlier, but I spent too much money lately on other headphones, amps, dacs, and other random bills and expenses.Trying to purge a few of my older headphones and amps right now.


----------



## SciOC

If I had to guess, there will be a flash sale on the dm6 tomorrow if they did the DMG today on MD.   

It's weird how much hype is around the dm6 but there aren't a whole lot of profiles of it's sound or comparisons to other mainstream, established IEMs, mostly a lot of vague "these are really good" statements.

Wish I could demo them, but I'll have to play the chifi roulette yet again.


----------



## Dizzle77

Got my DM6 on Wednesday. Hoping to get some time with them this morning to break them in. Got Ted @ headphonelounge to change one of my silver litz cables to MMCX/4.4mm


----------



## april435 (Nov 23, 2018)

_Banned seller something-something_ *NEED* to be talked about. They’re everything I wanted from the Tin Audio T2 and more. Slightly boosted bass, natural mids, and, dare I say, neutral treble. If the T2 are just a touch too bright, the _something-somethings_ are just right.

I’ll forever be saying that it doesn’t matter how many balanced armatures you put into an IEM - a single, properly tuned, well done dynamic driver will stomp all over the countless BA’s.


----------



## B9Scrambler

PLEASE STOP TALKING ABOUT BANNED STUFF. It's a great way to get the thread locked and people banned.


----------



## Podster

B9Scrambler said:


> PLEASE STOP TALKING ABOUT BANNED STUFF. It's a great way to get the thread locked and people banned.



Right, always gives me reason to cue up “The New Kid In Town”. Some seem to think they are helping but it always seems to be just the opposite! Ever wonder why the PM was created?


----------



## randomnin (Nov 23, 2018)

Animagus said:


> Well neutral/flat response doesn't really mean boring. It just means that you get to hear the song without any added color from the IEM, just as the artist & mixing/mastering engineer wanted you to. You can always add whatever you want more of with an eq and majority of the times neutral IEMs/headphones respond better to eq than heavily colored IEMs. Hope this helps.





Nimweth said:


> I agree. We've been so used to V-shaped responses we think the bass is lacking in a neutral IEM. After all that's what Hi-Fi means, high fidelity, faithful to the original.


For me it's not loud enough if I have problems following bass guitars in the wall of sound (the same with lead guitars and the 2-4kHz range. Have to have that 5-10dB boost there, otherwise it's rather unlistenable, no matter how gracefully flat the raw graph is). And uncompensated flat signatures generally fall into this category of problems to discern important instruments, so V-shaped (or better yet Harman target curve) is the more "correct" sound as far as I'm concerned.

And I'm pretty sure most creators of music also have sound equipment with a bass boost and a 3kHz peak, so, if you're out to hear the same thing they did, you'd better also sport a similar signature equipment.
See these renowned makers' equipment's, that's marketed as "for studio use", frequency response graphs:
64 Audio A12t





Audio-Technica ATH-M50X - https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/audio-technica-ath-m50x.php


----------



## april435

B9Scrambler said:


> PLEASE STOP TALKING ABOUT BANNED STUFF. It's a great way to get the thread locked and people banned.



Yes, sorry. I can delete my comment if necessary. It's just beyond ridiculous.


----------



## B9Scrambler

april435 said:


> Yes, sorry. I can delete my comment if necessary. It's just beyond ridiculous.



It is, but how they deal with it is not our decision. Mods'll have a heyday if they stop by and decide to take action.


----------



## april435

B9Scrambler said:


> It is, but how they deal with it is not our decision. Mods'll have a heyday if they stop by and decide to take action.



Edited my comment. I apologize for any inconvenience caused. I'm indeed new here and I guess I don't realize how severe the restrictions are.


----------



## Wiljen

Just ordered another one -  hoping it is good as the last few.


----------



## trellus

I also ordered the NiceHCK lucky bag, picked the blue... description sounds enticing!


----------



## Animagus (Nov 23, 2018)

randomnin said:


> For me it's not loud enough if I have problems following bass guitars in the wall of sound (the same with lead guitars and the 2-4kHz range. Have to have that 5-10dB boost there, otherwise it's rather unlistenable, no matter how gracefully flat the raw graph is). And uncompensated flat signatures generally fall into this category of problems to discern important instruments, so V-shaped (or better yet Harman target curve) is the more "correct" sound as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure most creators of music also have sound equipment with a bass boost and a 3kHz peak, so, if you're out to hear the same thing they did, you'd better also sport a similar signature equipment.
> See these renowned makers' equipment's, that's marketed as "for studio use", frequency response graphs:
> ...



Hello! Flat response is actually a word used very loosely.  I don't think there are any Monitors/Headphones/IEMs out there that can be called absolute flat response 'technically', i.e, an absolute straight/flat curve at around 85db (which is where our ears perceive sound best according to the Fletcher-Munson curve). It is impossible to be that accurate in manufacturing. Of course there are going to be some frequencies boosted and some cut, even if they are minor. When pro audio manufacturers say flat response, what they really mean and do is, avoid boosting and cutting frequencies too much.

I produce, mix and master music professionally. In mastering, we don't master a song keeping in mind any particular sound signature. We generally EQ in a way that will help translate the song nicely on most consumer equipment and that can vary from song to song depending on how it is mixed and what the target audience is. Now imagine if a mastering engineer masters an EDM track keeping in mind the sound sig. of a Beats headphone. In that situation, he'll avoid too much bass in order to keep the headphone from a bass overload and when you'd hear that track on an affordable BA/multi BA IEM, you'd definitely feel that the bass is insufficient. That's why professional mastering/mixing engineers use monitors that are 'close to flat response' so that they can hear audio analytically in order to make critical decisions.

As a music listener, everyone likes and prefers different sound signatures and that's what keeps audio companies afloat, putting out new products on a regular basis for different audiences and that's great! It gives one so many choices. Of course as a music listener you may not necessarily need an IEM 'advertised as flat response' but you could always try and see if you like it. It might just become your favorite. 

Below is a review of Audio Technica M50x by Sonarworks which is a professional Sound Calibration company. I got my AT M50x calibrated by them with a corrective EQ to target a flat response and now I enjoy them way more than I did before. The timbre and tonality of the instruments sounds way better. But that's just me, someone else might not like it.

PS- I love and own a lot of V-shaped IEMs too.


----------



## Nimweth

april435 said:


> Y****o V2 _*NEED*_ to be talked about. They’re everything I wanted from the Tin Audio T2 and more. Slightly boosted bass, natural mids, and, dare I say, neutral treble. If the T2 are just a touch too bright, the V2 are just right.
> 
> I’ll forever be saying that it doesn’t matter how many balanced armatures you put into an IEM - a single, properly tuned, well done dynamic driver will stomp all over the countless BA’s.


I won't mention this IEM on heras it is banned but there's a review of it on Amazon UK.


randomnin said:


> For me it's not loud enough if I have problems following bass guitars in the wall of sound (the same with lead guitars and the 2-4kHz range. Have to have that 5-10dB boost there, otherwise it's rather unlistenable, no matter how gracefully flat the raw graph is). And uncompensated flat signatures generally fall into this category of problems to discern important instruments, so V-shaped (or better yet Harman target curve) is the more "correct" sound as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure most creators of music also have sound equipment with a bass boost and a 3kHz peak, so, if you're out to hear the same thing they did, you'd better also sport a similar signature equipment.
> See these renowned makers' equipment's, that's marketed as "for studio use", frequency response graphs:
> ...


Thank you for that, very interesting.


----------



## randomnin (Nov 23, 2018)

Animagus said:


> Hello! Flat response is actually a word used very loosely.  I don't think there are any Monitors/Headphones/IEMs out there that can be called absolute flat response 'technically', i.e, an absolute straight/flat curve at around 85db (which is where our ears perceive sound best according to the Fletcher-Munson curve). It is impossible to be that accurate in manufacturing. Of course there are going to be some frequencies boosted and some cut, even if they are minor. When pro audio manufacturers say flat response, what they really mean and do is, avoid boosting and cutting frequencies too much.
> 
> I am a professional music producer, mixing & mastering engineer. In mastering, we don't master a song keeping in mind any particular sound signature. We generally EQ in a way that will help translate the song nicely on most equipment and that can vary from song to song depending on how it is mixed and what the target audience is. Now imagine if a mastering engineer masters an EDM track keeping in mind the sound sig. of a Beats headphone. In that situation, he'll avoid too much bass in order to keep the headphone from a bass overload and when you'd hear that track on an affordable BA/multi BA IEM, you'd definitely feel that the bass is insufficient. That's why professional mastering/mixing engineers use monitors that are 'close to flat response' so that they can hear audio analytically in order to make critical decisions.
> 
> ...



Good write-up, especially the point about producers having potentially different gear in use and various needs in mind.
But the video and the Sonarworks graph from their article (didn't watch the video, hate watching, reading is faster; hope there's no difference between the two sources) actually proves my point. The Reference Audio Analyzer link provides a standard, raw measurement. The Sonarworks graph is already compensated, showing that the bass boost visible in raw from 20-80Hz is perceived flat(except there should have been more at 20Hz), but it should recede to 1kHz level quicker, but not lower than that like it regrettably does at 300Hz. The 4KHz boost is also flat, so that, Sonarworks believes, is also right. But there also should've been more receded treble after the previous boost, at 10kHz, similar to what Harman shows. So basically the discrepancies Sonarworks points out with their compensated graph are very similar to discrepancies between the raw RAA graph and the raw Harman target curve. That's proven by the fact that raw vs. Sonarworks and raw vs. Harman yield similar directions for improvement, as I showed previously.
Of course, I understand that when you say "neutral, flat sound" you might mean what you're hearing - the compensated graph inside your head, not the raw measurement made with equipment. But I like my graphs a lot. A whole lot! I believe them to be more reliable than words. So when I hear neutral, flat or V-shaped I think about how the raw graph looks. And a flat raw graph definitely doesn't feel right and Sonarworks agrees, Harman agrees, and I concur. But if you don't think flat raw is a good sound, then I'm just beating that straw man to death, to my great gratification 

A corollary to all this would be that if someone is suggesting buying something that has a flat raw graph, she's likely not suggesting a high fidelity, close-to-original, what-the-pros-use-and-hear sound. Also, worth noting that I don't remember what gear was suggested up the post and quote ladder a few pages earlier, nor have I seen the raw graphs of that (but I highly suggest checking it out if available), I only remember the flat vs. V dichotomy being discussed. And here I am.

Sonarworks




Harman target curve (OE is for over-ear headphones)




Raw


----------



## Dcell7

Wiljen said:


> Just ordered another one -  hoping it is good as the last few.



D*mnit, i don’t need it but i am so tempted. Too much chi-fi that i haven’t properly used yet.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 23, 2018)

trellus said:


> I also ordered the NiceHCK lucky bag, picked the blue... description sounds enticing!



I will also be getting the blue.



Dcell7 said:


> D*mnit, i don’t need it but i am so tempted. Too much chi-fi that i haven’t properly used yet.



I know the feeling...but curiosity won over common sense.


----------



## Animagus (Nov 23, 2018)

randomnin said:


> Good write-up, especially the point about producers having potentially different gear in use and various needs in mind.
> But the video and the Sonarworks graph from their article (didn't watch the video, hate watching, reading is faster; hope there's no difference between the two sources) actually proves my point. The Reference Audio Analyzer link provides a standard, raw measurement. The Sonarworks graph is already compensated, showing that the bass boost visible in raw from 20-80Hz is perceived flat(except there should have been more at 20Hz), but it should recede to 1kHz level quicker, but not lower than that like it regrettably does at 300Hz. The 4KHz boost is also flat, so that, Sonarworks believes, is also right. But there also should've been more receded treble after the previous boost, at 10kHz, similar to what Harman shows. So basically the discrepancies Sonarworks points out with their compensated graph are very similar to discrepancies between the raw RAA graph and the raw Harman target curve. That's proven by the fact that raw vs. Sonarworks and raw vs. Harman yield similar directions for improvement, as I showed previously.
> Of course, I understand that when you say "neutral, flat sound" you might mean what you're hearing - the compensated graph inside your head, not the raw measurement made with equipment. But I like my graphs a lot. A whole lot! I believe them to be more reliable than words. So when I hear neutral, flat or V-shaped I think about how the raw graph looks. And a flat raw graph definitely doesn't feel right and Sonarworks agrees, Harman agrees, and I concur. But if you don't think flat raw is a good sound, then I'm just beating that straw man to death, to my great gratification
> 
> ...



Hey! Sorry, I didn't understand your post very well but I wanted to point out that the Sonarworks Calibrated L&R graphs of the M50x are in PURPLE. Those lines are 'almost' flat with minimal small peaks and cuts of not more than 0.5dB throughout the spectrum. I think that's the best you can get towards a Flat Frequency Response (FFR) with a counter EQ curve in reality, like Sonarworks did. Most people can't even perceive a 0.5 dB boost in an isolated frequency (a simple test is to take a parametric eq to a song, select a frequency and raise the Q factor so that it focuses on that frequency only and raise the gain by just 0.5dB. See if you hear that particular frequency more).

The 2 BLUE lines indicate the Uncalibrated (Original) frequency response of the M50x's Left and Right channels. They have peaking boosts, some even of 6db, which are neither considered nor perceived flat and you can certainly hear them in a headphone.

What I simply want to convey is that a song has a dynamic frequency response(let's call it DFR). Consider an IEM's frequency response an EQ. When a song plays through an IEM, it plays through that EQ. The lesser the boosts and cuts, the lesser impact the IEM has on the original DFR of the song. More the boosts and cuts in the freq. response of an IEM, more the IEM EQ is added to that song.

Now when brands tune an IEM for V-shape, if you boost some bass for enjoyment, you will have to boost some highs as well in order to compensate for the boosted bass, to have instruments dependent on treble cut through. You will then tend to cut some mids as well because that is where the mud region of the frequency spectrum lies. This leads to a V-Shaped sound signature in an IEM. Sure it's fun and widely loved. A lot of times, this trick is used in Mastering of a song, if the mix received was boring. Now in theory, imagine a V shaped mastered song playing through an even more V shaped IEM. 

I just wanted to put in my 2 cents about FFR in reality in layman's language. This no way proves every IEM ever advertised as flat, to be any good. You gotcha try and see for yourself. I also want to mention again that I really enjoy some V-shaped IEMs myself and am thinking of picking up a Hifi Boy OS v3 or Anew U1 now.

Anyway, I don't want to populate this thread more on this topic. We can always discuss more of this in a PM. Cheers!


----------



## Animagus

What's everyone's view on the Hifi Boy OS V3 as compared to Whizzer Kylin A-HE03? I hope I'm not mentioning a banned IEM here. Sadly there isn't a list which can let the newcomers know.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the Whizzer and it is a good iem, I do not want the Hifi Boy as I have read it's bass is overpowering


----------



## randomnin (Nov 23, 2018)

Animagus said:


> Hey! Sorry, I didn't understand your post very well but I wanted to point out that the Sonarworks Calibrated L&R graphs of the M50x are in PURPLE. Those lines are 'almost' flat with minimal small peaks and cuts of not more than 0.5dB throughout the spectrum. I think that's the best you can get towards a Flat Frequency Response (FFR) with a counter EQ curve in reality, like Sonarworks did. Most people can't even perceive a 0.5 dB boost in an isolated frequency (a simple test is to take a parametric eq to a song, select a frequency and raise the Q factor so that it focuses on that frequency only and raise the gain by just 0.5dB. See if you hear that particular frequency more).
> 
> The 2 BLUE lines indicate the Uncalibrated (Original) frequency response of the M50x's Left and Right channels. They have peaking boosts, some even of 6db, which are neither considered nor perceived flat and you can certainly hear them in a headphone.
> 
> ...


You didn't understand my post because you didn't understand the Sonarworks article. Sonarworks measured M50x, and I assume they got something similar to RAA raw graph, because it's the same model. Then they compensated that raw in accordance with their ideal (to see how far it is from it - that's the blue lines), which I'm arguing looks something similar to Harman in raw form. Then they calibrated (equalized) the headphones and measured again - and that's the purple lines - close to their flat, compensated ideal. If the measurements of the equalized headphones were posted raw, not compensated (which is made look flat, because flat is the ideal in audio people's lingo and because it's generally an easy to understand form), it would look close to the Harman target curve (because of the reasons I laid out in the preceding post).

But, yeah, I suppose if the IEC standard, according to which the raws are made, was changed to be the same as Sonarworks' compensated, that would make a flat measurement the same as the most used sound signature. Or if all the people doing mastering in the world agreed to turn up those frequencies that are different between IEC raw and a compensated graph and then the gear that looks flat according to current IEC would sound right. While the compensated flat wouldn't anymore. 

Yeah, this really is nowhere in a billion mile radius close to the name of this topic. I like off-topic almost as much as graphs.


----------



## mbwilson111

Animagus said:


> Sadly there isn't a list which can let the newcomers know.



There is a list.  Check out @Slater s signature at the bottom of any of his posts.


----------



## Animagus

mbwilson111 said:


> There is a list.  Check out @Slater s signature at the bottom of any of his posts.



Thank you!


----------



## rad7

Surprised to see the EZAudio D4 at my doorstep today. I ordered it on 11/11, so the shipping just took 12 days. I'm using it with Cayin N3 & the initial impressions are very good. I cannot believe that it costs just $8! I just wish the bass is a little punchier & it is also a little brighter than what I'm looking for, but otherwise an excellent IEM.


----------



## dondonut

rad7 said:


> Surprised to see the EZAudio D4 at my doorstep today. I ordered it on 11/11, so the shipping just took 12 days. I'm using it with Cayin N3 & the initial impressions are very good. I cannot believe that it costs just $8! I just wish the bass is a little punchier & it is also a little brighter than what I'm looking for, but otherwise an excellent IEM.



Try (partially) blocking the nozzle bass vents. When I  completely blocked the vents with Scotch tape bass became too excessive for my taste, but you might like it. You can play around with taping and subsequently making holes in the tape with needles or just partially taping the whole done. Alternatively use tips to block the vents.  

Honestly though, increasing bass too much will really affect those nice mids.


----------



## rad7 (Nov 23, 2018)

dondonut said:


> Try (partially) blocking the nozzle bass vents. When I  completely blocked the vents with Scotch tape bass became too excessive for my taste, but you might like it. You can play around with taping and subsequently making holes in the tape with needles or just partially taping the whole done. Alternatively use tips to block the vents.
> 
> Honestly though, increasing bass too much will really affect those nice mids.



Thank you! I 'll try doing that when I get a chance 

Yeah, the mids are amazing for an $8 IEM. Really impressed with it.


----------



## mbwilson111

rad7 said:


> Thank you! I 'll try doing that when I get a chance
> 
> Yeah, the mids are amazing for an $8 IEM. Really impressed with it.



Maybe you just need to try different tips.  I have KZ Starlines on mine.  I could not get a seal with the stock tips.


----------



## rad7

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe you just need to try different tips.  I have KZ Starlines on mine.  I could not get a seal with the stock tips.



Yeah, the stock tips are no good. I couldn't get a seal with them either. I swapped these with the tips that I use with my other IEMs within minutes of listening to them.


----------



## crabdog

HungryPanda said:


> I have the Whizzer and it is a good iem, I do not want the Hifi Boy as I have read it's bass is overpowering


The OS V3 bass is boosted (as are most IEMs) but is in no way overpowering. It is still my favourite sub $200, along with LZ A4.


 
OS V3 (green) vs BGVP DMG


----------



## Otto Motor

Discover the* Lker i8*, undiscovered since 2016:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lker-i8-dual-dynamic-driver-earphone.23448/reviews#review-21202


----------



## Slater (Nov 23, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Discover the* Lker i8*, undiscovered since 2016:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lker-i8-dual-dynamic-driver-earphone.23448/reviews#review-21202



Nice review. I’ve always wondered what that IEM sounded like.

Not many budget options with a *mid-centric* tune. Nice to know we can steer people to the i8 when they ask.


----------



## Otto Motor

april435 said:


> Yes, sorry. I can delete my comment if necessary. It's just beyond ridiculous.


It is indeed. But it is also reality to have been banned for this (because some backbiter secretly reports people) and not getting re-admitted even half a year later for no good reason. And this can happen to you, too.


----------



## trellus

Otto Motor said:


> Discover the* Lker i8*, undiscovered since 2016:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lker-i8-dual-dynamic-driver-earphone.23448/reviews#review-21202



Thanks for this! I suspect there are other hidden gems like this that never were discovered - sometimes due to poor stock tips, too, no doubt.


----------



## Otto Motor

trellus said:


> Thanks for this! I suspect there are other hidden gems like this that never were discovered - sometimes due to poor stock tips, too, no doubt.


It may have been the combination of stock tips and my ears. You find another review here.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 24, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> ...and cable makes no difference.



Cable impedance is part of the output impedance and can alter the frequency response: https://goo.gl/eX3b4d This is basic physics and can be calculated. Here "*output impedance for dummies"*.

Cable looks make no sonic difference. Burn-in does not exist as the movement of electrons over time makes no difference to anything.


----------



## Nimweth

Otto Motor said:


> Cable impedance is part of the output impedance and can alter the frequency response: https://goo.gl/eX3b4d This is basic physics and can be calculated. Here "*output impedance for dummies"*.
> 
> Cable looks make no sonic difference. Burn-in does not exist as the movement of electrons over time makes no difference to anything.


Burn in isn't just about the movement of electrons, it concerns the mechanical behaviour of drivers, diaphragms, armatures, etc. This can change over time.


----------



## peter123

Nimweth said:


> Burn in isn't just about the movement of electrons, it concerns the mechanical behaviour of drivers, diaphragms, armatures, etc. This can change over time.



LOL! It may also just be in your head....


----------



## Animagus

Or is it the ears that burn in and get used to that frequency response better. Haha. That's another curveball.


----------



## BrunoC

The brain adapts to different sound signatures. That's a fact. Try listening to a bright IEM for some time and then change to a more bassy one. The bass may sound overwhelming, much more than yesterday when you listened all day to that same IEM.

You can reset you brain by listening to a more neutral IEM like the Hifiman RE-400..

That's why I don't believe in reviews that don't have at least several testing days.


----------



## Nimweth

BrunoC said:


> The brain adapts to different sound signatures. That's a fact. Try listening to a bright IEM for some time and then change to a more bassy one. The bass may sound overwhelming, much more than yesterday when you listened all day to that same IEM.
> 
> You can reset you brain by listening to a more neutral IEM like the Hifiman RE-400..
> 
> That's why I don't believe in reviews that don't have at least several testing days.


Absolutely. There is a major psycho acoustic element as well. I test my IEMs for at least a week with familiar material before coming to any conclusions.


----------



## TechnoidFR (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi,

For reviewer ( and other )
Black Friday lucky bag
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.1.5674750csUefzs

Triple driver mmcx connector


For the ep10 i found thé ep10 very very nice for the price ! The deep bass is very cool ! Voices are very derailed and natural for me with lot of "body"

 For 23€ it's great deal
What is your opinion After few days


And anybody make an order for nicehck m6 ? I love the macaw with this system of filter


----------



## Dcell7

mbwilson111 said:


> I will also be getting the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling...but curiosity won over common sense.



i couldn't resist so i ordered one (blue)


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> LOL! It may also just be in your head....



Of course they are in my head, their iem’s! Do I need to shove them all the way in

Sorry Peter, could not help myself on that one


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nimweth said:


> Absolutely. There is a major psycho acoustic element as well. I test my IEMs for at least a week with familiar material before coming to any conclusions.



I compare directly. I change all 30sec the pair and I compare with 2/3/4iem 
I can be more accurate. But it stays subjective with our preference. And our experience with lots of iem is very different of three. I retake my first iems and I don't have the same opinion ( I see more default or quality ) itsi very difficukd

When we see review of BA10  we see the big difference of perception


----------



## TechnoidFR

peter123 said:


> LOL! It may also just be in your head....



For me there is an impact for few iem and headset but in reality this is rarely effective. I think there are pre burn in or  "ready to use" with new technology driver. With 30/40 headset/iem I feel the difference for 5 products.
 The most difference was the backbeat sense. The driver had a bad quality when I leave the PR agency, I'm fear to have defective headset but after 3/4h it was far better.



Dcell7 said:


> i couldn't resist so i ordered one (blue)




Nicehck is a good seller, even for iem we do not know what to expect


----------



## peter123

Podster said:


> Of course they are in my head, their iem’s! Do I need to shove them all the way in
> 
> Sorry Peter, could not help myself on that one



Ha ha, Tim. You can stop pushing when the tips tickles your brain


----------



## Nimweth

TechnoidFR said:


> I compare directly. I change all 30sec the pair and I compare with 2/3/4iem
> I can be more accurate. But it stays subjective with our preference. And our experience with lots of iem is very different of three. I retake my first iems and I don't have the same opinion ( I see more default or quality ) itsi very difficukd
> 
> When we see review of BA10  we see the big difference of perception


Yes, it can be tricky to be objective. I go back to my reference IEM and then back to the one I am testing but it's easy to get confused! Major differences are OK but finer details can be difficult to discern.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Yeah. When is detachable iem and the sensibility is the same. I use two different iem to compare ( zsn to left and zst to right ). I can feel the difference more easily


----------



## Dcell7

TechnoidFR said:


> Nicehck is a good seller, even for iem we do not know what to expect



I know, most of my chi-fi stuff have been ordered from Jim.


----------



## TechnoidFR

I don't know that. But now I understand one of this message where he mentioned head fi.
For me, little french reviewer it's a very good partnership! I can tell a lot of iem to french community. Very generous


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 24, 2018)

Nimweth said:


> Burn in isn't just about the movement of electrons, it concerns the mechanical behaviour of drivers, diaphragms, armatures, etc. This can change over time.


"Burning" is not a mechanical process and membranes are not being burnt...you would smell that. Burning is an oxidization process [oxidization = release of electrons] - and a rather rapid one (as discovered by the catholic church in the late middle ages). You mean "break in". Another reason why the term "burn-in" should be avoided is because it comes from the many pseudoscientific, unfounded claims by manufacturers of overpriced audio cables. In other words, by using this incorrect term, we promote quackery and lose credibility ourselves.

As said before, I will measure and therefore attempt to quantify "break in" once my next earphone shipment arrives.

Here a great article about that:
http://archimago.blogspot.com/2015/06/musings-audio-cables-summary-non.html

Thanks for pointing this thread into a scientific direction.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 24, 2018)

Here a fantastic video explaining "burn in" - very funny:


Spoiler: Video


----------



## loomisjohnson (Nov 24, 2018)

got my ezaudio d4 yesterday--they're likeable but (sorry to be so contrarian on a lovely saturday) not the godhead the flock would have you believe. nice build, very comfortable; particularly good quality carrying case and isolation better than advertised. included tips are bad; changing to spinfits enhanced the mids considerably. soundwise, they  have excellent layering and stereo separation; stage is fairly dimensional if not very large. u-shaped signature, with lean note texture; lowend is well articulated but not especially deep or throbbing; there's a considerable midbass focus which makes them slightly incoherent and less revealing than price peers like the adax or emi c800. my chief issue is the treble, which is somewhat underdone and lacking in sparkle--guitar strings and drums lack some snap and sound a tad lo-fi on these. (my test disc, by the way was the verlaines "you're just too obscure"--highly recommended nz pop). very reminiscent of the memt x5, and definitely worth the $8 tab, although i still prefer the kz ed9 or edr1, which sound more natural.


----------



## Ted Presley

Wiljen said:


> Just ordered another one -  hoping it is good as the last few.



Nooooo, I had too many IEMs already.......Noooooo.....

......
...
..
But maybe green?


----------



## pbui44

For those thinking about getting the BGVP DMG, Penon Audio has it on sale for $105 and it will last for 5-6 days from this posting:

https://penonaudio.com/earphones/bgvp-dmg.html?sort=p.price&order=ASC&limit=100


----------



## TechnoidFR

Ted Presley said:


> Nooooo, I had too many IEMs already.......Noooooo.....
> 
> ......
> ...
> ...




Maybe


----------



## mbwilson111

Ted Presley said:


> Nooooo, I had too many IEMs already.......Noooooo.....
> 
> ......
> ...
> ...





TechnoidFR said:


> Maybe



Probably.


----------



## TechnoidFR

mbwilson111 said:


> Probably.



Certainly


----------



## HungryPanda

Done


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> Done



He won't get it unless HE does it!


----------



## Ted Presley

I'm resisting.....


----------



## thejoker13

BrunoC said:


> The brain adapts to different sound signatures. That's a fact. Try listening to a bright IEM for some time and then change to a more bassy one. The bass may sound overwhelming, much more than yesterday when you listened all day to that same IEM.
> 
> You can reset you brain by listening to a more neutral IEM like the Hifiman RE-400..
> 
> That's why I don't believe in reviews that don't have at least several testing days.


This 100%!!! I believe that this is something that should be talked about more. Well said friend.


----------



## thejoker13

Otto Motor said:


> Here a fantastic video explaining "burn in" - very funny:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video



You are a treasure to our community Otto! Thank you for being you, lol.


----------



## DBaldock9

Otto Motor said:


> Here a fantastic video explaining "burn in" - very funny:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video




I've seen the Rockwell video of the updated model.
Have you seen the History of the Turbo Encabulator? 
.
"The original machine had a base plate of prefabulated aluminite, surmounted by a malleable logarithmic casing in such a way that the two main spurving bearings were in a direct line with the pentametric fan. The latter consisted simply of six hydrocoptic marzlevanes, so fitted to the ambifacient lunar waneshaft that side fumbling was effectively prevented. The main winding was of the normal lotus-o-delta type placed in panendermic semi-bovoid slots in the stator, every seventh conductor being connected by a nonreversible tremie pipe to the differential girdlespring on the "up" end of the grammeters."
.
That is one of the many descriptions of the famous turboencabulator, a machine devised by Chrysler, General Electric, and Rockwell Automation, among others in the 1940s through 1960s. Many saw it as a technical marvel that could change babies diapers and revolutionize motor design. First publicized by the British Institution of Electrical Engineers Students’ Quarterly Journal in 1944, this machine struck a chord with many readers. If you're still scratching your head trying to figure it out, the turboencabulator was an inside joke between engineers in the 1940s that used technobabble to confuse those not in on the foolery – and it was a completely made up machine. The gag slowly gained traction in the mid-1940s and in 1946, a US publishers started picking up on the fanfare of the amazing machine. Time magazine published an article in May of 1946 titled, "An adjunct to the turbo-encabulator, employed whenever a barescent skor motion is required," which only widened the scope of this massive technical joke. Readers of Time magazine sent in letters to the editor asking many questions about the potential uses and expressing excitement about the machine. Some readers said "it sounds like a new motor," and that it sounds like a "wonderful machine for changing baby's diapers." Time also received many complaints about using too much technical jargon in the article for the layman to understand. But really, everyone knows what an ambifacient lunar waneshaft is, so those comments fell on deaf ears.
.


Spoiler: Video


----------



## harry501501

So currently I'm def gonna buy the BQEYZ BQ3 and the NICEHCK lucky bag (well maybe, last one didn't blow me away but it's a triple driver this time so got my interest). I'm also looking at getting the AS10.

Trying to find a good multi-BA on Alie but there's tons of them 


loomisjohnson said:


> got my ezaudio d4 yesterday--they're likeable but (sorry to be so contrarian on a lovely saturday) not the godhead the flock would have you believe. nice build, very comfortable; particularly good quality carrying case and isolation better than advertised. included tips are bad; changing to spinfits enhanced the mids considerably. soundwise, they  have excellent layering and stereo separation; stage is fairly dimensional if not very large. u-shaped signature, with lean note texture; lowend is well articulated but not especially deep or throbbing; there's a considerable midbass focus which makes them slightly incoherent and less revealing than price peers like the adax or emi c800. my chief issue is the treble, which is somewhat underdone and lacking in sparkle--guitar strings and drums lack some snap and sound a tad lo-fi on these. (my test disc, by the way was the verlaines "you're just too obscure"--highly recommended nz pop). very reminiscent of the memt x5, and definitely worth the $8 tab, although i still prefer the kz ed9 or edr1, which sound more natural.



Totally agree, they're nowt special. I'd disagree they sound anything like the MEMT x5 tho... the x5 are much better sounding and are thick noted with deep sub bass


----------



## harry501501 (Nov 24, 2018)

Anyone able to recommend me a good multi BA from Alie. Budget £100-150. Something that still has good sub bass. Prefer mids with a bit of body but not overly thick, good detail. Upper mids and treble non fatiguing but still detailed. Soundstage size not fussed although prefer more depth to width for rock harmonies. Vocals centre stage, forward even. Classic rock, modern pop/rnb.

Should add, I'll be pulling plug on BQEYZ BQ3 this weekend... in basket. Probably the KZ AS10 also.


----------



## Slater

Ted Presley said:


> Nooooo, I had too many IEMs already.......Noooooo.....
> 
> But maybe green?





TechnoidFR said:


> Maybe





mbwilson111 said:


> Probably.





TechnoidFR said:


> Certainly



Positively


----------



## ScottPilgrim

quite tempted to hop on the NiceHCK Black Friday deal, however CUPW strike means only DHL to Canada. I'll have to pay 27 USD + 28 USD for DHL + 15$ HST. Just ain't worth it for me at that price. Looking forward to impressions however.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Ha ha, Tim. You can stop pushing when the tips tickles your brain



Now I remember why I don’t wear tips that are flush with nozzle ends 
However I often tickle my drums with a Q-Tip (exactly what the doctor tells you not to do) So much for the college degree


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 25, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> You are a treasure to our community Otto! Thank you for being you, lol.


I thank you very much, but, unfortunately, not everybody shares your sentiments . But, in the end, nothing is better than a good laugh:

_"...Interestingly, the New Scientists recently commented on the London Heathrow Hi Fi Show, saying that among the cables selling for up to £30,000 for 6 metres, they found Quad demonstrating their latest speakers to great enthusiasm. The orange cable to the speakers looked oddly familiar. When asked about it, Tony Faulkner, the recording engineer demonstrating them (who'd used the speakers as monitors while recording Saint-Saen's complete works for piano & orchestra, Gramophone's Record of the Year), said of the cables:

"Yes, they would look familiar if you have a garden. Before the show opened we went over the road to the DIY superstore and bought one of those £20 extension leads that Black & Decker sells for electric hedge-cutters. They are made from good, thick copper wire, look nice and sound good to me. The show's been running for three days and no one in the audience has noticed..." - New Scientist Magazine_


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> got my ezaudio d4 yesterday--they're likeable but (sorry to be so contrarian on a lovely saturday) not the godhead the flock would have you believe. nice build, very comfortable; particularly good quality carrying case and isolation better than advertised. included tips are bad; changing to spinfits enhanced the mids considerably. soundwise, they  have excellent layering and stereo separation; stage is fairly dimensional if not very large. u-shaped signature, with lean note texture; lowend is well articulated but not especially deep or throbbing; there's a considerable midbass focus which makes them slightly incoherent and less revealing than price peers like the adax or emi c800. my chief issue is the treble, which is somewhat underdone and lacking in sparkle--guitar strings and drums lack some snap and sound a tad lo-fi on these. (my test disc, by the way was the verlaines "you're just too obscure"--highly recommended nz pop). very reminiscent of the memt x5, and definitely worth the $8 tab, although i still prefer the kz ed9 or edr1, which sound more natural.


I recently pulled out the ED9 and find they lack dynamics and I cannot see any similarity between the D4 and the X5. Interesting how different people with differently shaped ears have different perceptions. Now I will have to pull out some Flying Nun bands, too.


----------



## NeonHD

Okay are any other Canadians here getting *extremely *pissed off by the recent Canada Post strike? I had bought many things from AE (incl. three pairs of chi-fi) that should've all arrived by now, but because of this stupid strike I'm not receiving anything in my mailbox now. 

I also recently found that 90% of all the items on AE now don't ship to Canada using ePacket or Standard Shipping, most likely because of the strike. Now it's either DHL which is extremely expensive, or the seller doesn't ship to Canada at all.

C'mon Canada Post, think about your customers......


----------



## Eddie C

NeonHD said:


> Okay are any other Canadians here getting *extremely *pissed off by the recent Canada Post strike? I had bought many things from AE (incl. three pairs of chi-fi) that should've all arrived by now, but because of this stupid strike I'm not receiving anything in my mailbox now.
> 
> I also recently found that 90% of all the items on AE now don't ship to Canada using ePacket or Standard Shipping, most likely because of the strike. Now it's either DHL which is extremely expensive, or the seller doesn't ship to Canada at all.
> 
> C'mon Canada Post, think about your customers......



Yup, I have clear heatshrink tubing and two AE products which made it to Canada but due to the strike I havent received them yet, and its been weeks. A shame really because I paid a little extra for epacket which is then expedited when they touch ground in canada then no progress from there. Oh i'm a local with Otto haha


----------



## Eddie C

Eddie C said:


> Yup, I have clear heatshrink tubing and two AE products which made it to Canada but due to the strike I havent received them yet, and its been weeks. A shame really because I paid a little extra for epacket which is then expedited when they touch ground in canada then no progress from there. Oh i'm a local with Otto haha



+ REALLY looking forward to receiving my DM6


----------



## peter123

harry501501 said:


> Anyone able to recommend me a good multi BA from Alie. Budget £100-150. Something that still has good sub bass. Prefer mids with a bit of body but not overly thick, good detail. Upper mids and treble non fatiguing but still detailed. Soundstage size not fussed although prefer more depth to width for rock harmonies. Vocals centre stage, forward even. Classic rock, modern pop/rnb.
> 
> Should add, I'll be pulling plug on BQEYZ BQ3 this weekend... in basket. Probably the KZ AS10 also.



HQ6


----------



## Emelya

I'd like to post the updated version of BQEYZ earphones mini-guide. It was made by @Ellezhou. I hope this table will help some of us to make the correct choice.




Thank you, @Ellezhou  !


----------



## exavolt

Emelya said:


> I'd like to post the updated version of BQEYZ earphones mini-guide. It was made by @Ellezhou. I hope this table will help some of us to make the correct choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What those dots represent? The quantity or quality?


----------



## Emelya (Nov 26, 2018)

exavolt said:


> What those dots represent? The quantity or quality?


Quantity
Sorry, I need to edit my post. It's a combination of quality and quantity, and it's more quality than quantity.


----------



## pbui44

Emelya said:


> Quantity



I wish it was quality.


----------



## peter123

pbui44 said:


> I wish it was quality.



Eh, that wouldn't be very helpful imo.


----------



## crabdog

pbui44 said:


> I wish it was quality.


Would you really trust a chart coming directly from the manufacturer that rated the quality of their lineup?  (In case you weren't aware, ellezhou is a rep from BQEYZ.)


----------



## Emelya

@crabdog
That's true. And I asked Elle Zhou to provide me with this table, because I don't want to guess if there's any difference between these similar looking models. Anyway a manufacturer knows better about specific features of his own products


----------



## Wiljen

Emelya said:


> I'd like to post the updated version of BQEYZ earphones mini-guide. It was made by @Ellezhou. I hope this table will help some of us to make the correct choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have all of them except the K1 and for me  the Kc2 is closest to neutral, followed by the Kb100, then the K2, then the BQ3 which is more V and the Kb1 which is more bass forward.


----------



## Slater

pbui44 said:


> I wish it was quality.



If it’s any consolation, BQEYZ makes good stuff. They know what they’re doing, both with tuning and with construction and design.

The overwhelming majority of impressions (by trusted HF members) and reviews on all of those models is positive, including the models I own.


----------



## Palash

Emelya said:


> Quantity


Yes as I have Kb100, i can say it showing the quantity.


----------



## Wiljen

Props where they are due, for a recent start-up, the only thing I have had from BQEYZ that I did not think was absolutely superb for the price was the bluetooth cable.  They went with a low latency chipset and traded too much range for lower latency to make me happy with it.  All of their in-ears have been really good for the asking price and considering 6 months ago they were not making earphones and now they have 5 in the best of budget category, thats a pretty major accomplishment.    Name one other maker that in their first year produced 5 solid in-ears.


----------



## Nimweth

The BQEYZ K1 is exactly like a banned seller's model NY-06. Anything fishy there?


----------



## HungryPanda

Nimweth said:


> The BQEYZ K1 is exactly like a banned seller's model NY-06. Anything fishy there?


Nope


----------



## Slater (Nov 25, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> Props where they are due, for a recent start-up, the only thing I have had from BQEYZ that I did not think was absolutely superb for the price was the bluetooth cable.  They went with a low latency chipset and traded too much range for lower latency to make me happy with it.  All of their in-ears have been really good for the asking price and considering 6 months ago they were not making earphones and now they have 5 in the best of budget category, thats a pretty major accomplishment.    Name one other maker that in their first year produced 5 solid in-ears.



Well, they have been making IEMs for others for 15 years. They just started *selling* their own brand 6 months ago.

I guess I’m more surprised by the fact that they didn’t sell their own brand before now!


----------



## Wiljen

If you like the Tin Audio T2 but wish for a bit more bass, I posted a review of an in-ear you should try tonight on my blog.


----------



## exavolt (Nov 26, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> If you like the Tin Audio T2 but wish for a bit more bass, I posted a review of an in-ear you should try tonight on my blog.


Reading the conclusions, I take that KC2 has a slight edge compared to that one.

Also, on audiobudget's FB, one of the comments on a post mentioned that they are (were?) re-tuning the model you've just reviewed. If that's true, we won't be sure what we will get. I'll probably go with KC2 for the "warmer T2".

edit: added link.
edit 2: reducing ambiguity.

h/t to @PCgaming4ever for the info.


----------



## 1clearhead

Wiljen said:


> If you like the Tin Audio T2 but wish for a bit more bass, I posted a review of an in-ear you should try tonight on my blog.


Good review!...very informative!


----------



## DocHoliday (Nov 25, 2018)

Emelya said:


> @crabdog
> That's true. And I asked Elle Zhou to provide me with this table, because I don't want to guess if there's any difference between these similar looking models. Anyway a manufacturer knows better about specific features of his own products





Wiljen said:


> I have all of them except the K1 and for me  the Kc2 is closest to neutral, followed by the Kb100, then the K2, then the BQ3 which is more V and the Kb1 which is more bass forward.





Slater said:


> If it’s any consolation, BQEYZ makes good stuff. They know what they’re doing, both with tuning and with construction and design.
> 
> The overwhelming majority of impressions (by trusted HF members) and reviews on all of those models is positive, including the models I own.





Wiljen said:


> Props where they are due, for a recent start-up, the only thing I have had from BQEYZ that I did not think was absolutely superb for the price was the bluetooth cable.  They went with a low latency chipset and traded too much range for lower latency to make me happy with it.  All of their in-ears have been really good for the asking price and considering 6 months ago they were not making earphones and now they have 5 in the best of budget category, thats a pretty major accomplishment.    Name one other maker that in their first year produced 5 solid in-ears.



Seems to me that, despite the heavy competition, BQEYZ deserves a place at the table.

Let the games begin.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqeyz-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894089/


----------



## Theri0n

Is there any other IEM with sound signature similar to BQEYZ KC2 in higher price range?


----------



## Slater

Theri0n said:


> Is there any other IEM with sound signature similar to BQEYZ KC2 in higher price range?



CA Andromeda?


----------



## Theri0n

Slater said:


> CA Andromeda?



Isn't there something cheaper. Let's say for 100-150 bucks with better details and scene?


----------



## april435

Owners of the _Banned seller_ V2, are front vents on your copies in a different position, too? It’s weird. Like, the left IEM’s vent is centered and the right one is slightly lower.


----------



## Zerohour88

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2666#post-14619162

a new brand and model brought up on the discovery thread, Ikko OH1

crin: "pretty dang impressive. Thought it was going for a much higher than what it was priced. Clean hybrid sound and solid sub-bass focus, though BA timbre is coming in a little obvious at times."

usd$139 on penon and also up on amazon for those interested to take the plunge:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JZ8MCD...juG3kPQfhv_TBfQHV-jxQopM72XsuMiMJy-_sdxRZI_MY

the brand is also eager to promote their debut model, hopefully them and other new brands like the dB Monroe send review units out


----------



## Slater (Nov 26, 2018)

Theri0n said:


> Isn't there something cheaper. Let's say for 100-150 bucks with better details and scene?



Sorry, you didn’t say how high of a price range.

There’s definitely some choices in that price range. I don’t have much in that price range, so I’ll let others that own gear in that tier some recommendations.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Theri0n said:


> Isn't there something cheaper. Let's say for 100-150 bucks with better details and scene?


Checkout the Magaosi K5 - $137 on BF sale in AliEx.


----------



## Slater

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Checkout the Magaosi K5 - $137 on BF sale in AliEx.



Wow that’s a killer deal. I paid $200 for mine!


----------



## Wiljen

exavolt said:


> Reading the conclusions, I take that KC2 has a slight edge compared to that one.
> 
> Also, on audiobudget's FB, one of the comments on a post mentioned that they are (were?) re-tuning that model. If that's true, we won't be sure what we will get. I'll probably go with KC2 for the "warmer T2".
> 
> ...




It is going to come down to fit and preference as the two are kissing cousins from an FR standpoint.


----------



## Wiljen

Theri0n said:


> Is there any other IEM with sound signature similar to BQEYZ KC2 in higher price range?



The EartechTriple is very similar to the Kc2 in a more refined package with a bit more detail.  I should have some exciting news from them shortly regarding universals.  They have been working on tuning 2 models and are in beta now.  More when my NDA expires.


----------



## Slater (Nov 26, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> It is going to come down to fit and preference as the two are kissing cousins from an FR standpoint.



I don’t have the KC2, but I do have the K2 (which shares the same shell).

I can say with certainty that I’d take the K2/KC2 over the T2 *for* *fit* any day.

The fit of the T2 is terrible (on my ears). The offset mmcx hump just doesn’t like my ear, and the only way I can wear the T2 is switching L and R and wearing then up. And even then I wish the nozzle was longer to space the shell away from my ear even more.

I have some Spinfits in the way, which I’m hoping will address the situation as the cores are long.


----------



## Nimweth

april435 said:


> Owners of the _Banned seller_ V2, are front vents on your copies in a different position, too? It’s weird. Like, the left IEM’s vent is centered and the right one is slightly lower.


Yes. The left vent is at 3 o'clock and the right at 10 o'clock. They do sound amazing though!


----------



## april435

Nimweth said:


> Yes. The left vent is at 3 o'clock and the right at 10 o'clock. They do sound amazing though!



Do you notice a slight channel imbalance to the right? I swear I do. And if I swap the IEMs left to right, the imbalance shifts accordingly. A QC issue, perhaps?


----------



## Nimweth

april435 said:


> Do you notice a slight channel imbalance to the right? I swear I do. And if I swap the IEMs left to right, the imbalance shifts accordingly. A QC issue, perhaps?


No, the balance is perfect on mine. Do you get the same imbalance with another set of IEMs?


----------



## april435

Nimweth said:


> No, the balance is perfect on mine. Do you get the same imbalance with another set of IEMs?



Haven’t tried yet, I’ve only started noticing it today. I’ll check my Hifiman RE-400 later, maybe it’s just me.


----------



## QBANIN

Wiljen said:


> I have all of them except the K1 and for me  the Kc2 is closest to neutral, followed by the Kb100, then the K2, then the BQ3 which is more V and the Kb1 which is more bass forward.



I'm wondering which one has more sub bass without sacrificing overall sound quality comparing to KZ AS10. Any clue?


----------



## Wiljen

QBANIN said:


> I'm wondering which one has more sub bass without sacrificing overall sound quality comparing to KZ AS10. Any clue?



Closest to neutral with more solid sub-bass is the KB100.  Most like AS10 with a bit more life to it is BQ3.


----------



## demo-to (Nov 26, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> The EartechTriple is very similar to the Kc2 in a more refined package with a bit more detail.  I should have some exciting news from them shortly regarding universals.  They have been working on tuning 2 models and are in beta now.  More when my NDA expires.


I am very curious to read more on those once you are allowed to.

I am also looking for a KC2 upgrade.


----------



## Theri0n

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Checkout the Magaosi K5 - $137 on BF sale in AliEx.



Thank you very much. I have Audbos P4. 4-driver armature. It is really more detailed and has wider scene and bass is good for armature given 955 is responsible for lows having minimum 200Hz with specs. But Magaosi K5 is known as almost the same with H/HQ5 - so I am afraid there should be less bass.


----------



## Theri0n (Nov 26, 2018)

QBANIN said:


> I'm wondering which one has more sub bass without sacrificing overall sound quality comparing to KZ AS10. Any clue?



KC2 has almost the same sub bass comparing to AS10 and there is no trade-off. This is why I value KC2 that much.

When I say "almost" it is more about thickness and strength. Given KC2 are hybrids, subbass and bass has certain length usual for dynamic drivers.


----------



## QBANIN

Wiljen said:


> Closest to neutral with more solid sub-bass is the KB100.  Most like AS10 with a bit more life to it is BQ3.



BQ3 is more v-shaped than KB100? Which one would be more appropriate for a basshead?


----------



## QBANIN (Nov 26, 2018)

Theri0n said:


> KC2 has almost the same sub bass comparing to AS10 and there is no trade-off. This is why I value KC2 that much.
> 
> When I say "almost" it is more about thickness and strength. Given KC2 are hybrids, subbass and bass has certain length usual for dynamic drivers.



AS10 has kind of cut-off around 40Hz, so I'm looking for something with more 20-30Hz subbass. It doesn't have to be strong, but juicy enough to enjoy low frequencies


----------



## HungryPanda

QBANIN said:


> BQ3 is more v-shaped than KB100? Which one would be more appropriate for a basshead?


BQ3 of course, I love them with EDM


----------



## PCgaming4ever

QBANIN said:


> BQ3 is more v-shaped than KB100? Which one would be more appropriate for a basshead?


I have both BQ3 is the better choice for a basshead.


----------



## QBANIN (Nov 26, 2018)

Can anyone compare BQ3 with TFZ Exclusive 5 or King?


----------



## crabdog

QBANIN said:


> AS10 has kind of cut-off around 40Hz, so I'm looking for something with more 20-30Hz subbass. It doesn't have to be strong, but juicy enough to enjoy low frequencies


KZ ZSN for that juicy sub-bass.


----------



## randomnin

crabdog said:


> KZ ZSN for that juicy sub-bass.


I'd agree that it does go there, but only with extra equalizing. Maybe AS10 does too, I don't know.


----------



## mbwilson111

randomnin said:


> I'd agree that it does go there, but only with extra equalizing. Maybe AS10 does too, I don't know.



I don't equalize...I never equalize... maybe it depends also on your source...


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> KZ ZSN for that juicy sub-bass.



Yeah for sure, no need for eq for me. 

That being said not many IEM's can offer any real impact below 30 Hz.


----------



## mbwilson111

peter123 said:


> Yeah for sure, no need for eq for me.
> 
> That being said not many IEM's can offer any real impact below 30 Hz.



Most of my music would not go THAT low anyway.  When the music does have sub bass I do hear enough for my liking.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 26, 2018)

The *Hill Audio S8* came finally through from Malaysia: cute little cherries with the famous "tips fish". Fantastic fit. Thank you Canada Post, really.


----------



## Otto Motor

Oh, scheduled for 8 Nov. delivery, these little rascals made it, too, today.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Thank you Canada Post, really.



So the mail is running again?

The fish is cute.


----------



## trellus

Otto Motor said:


> Oh, scheduled for 8 Nov. delivery, these little rascals made it, too, today.



Oooo and those sound soooo good... but I only got to keep mine for about a week because I took them down to my brother's for Thanksgiving and of course he was completely blown away by them and so I had to give them to him.  Fine, just an excuse for me to get the purple / silver ones now, since I had the green ones before.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> So the mail is running again?
> 
> The fish is cute.


Yes, Canada Post may still be rotating in their strike activity, but they are legislated back to work for noon tomorrow.


----------



## HungryPanda

The fish thing is for winding up your earphone cable


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> The fish thing is for winding up your earphone cable


And I thought that slit in the back was the poop chute...


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> KZ ZSN for that juicy sub-bass.


+1 Yup! ...Sub-bass on these are sweet!


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 26, 2018)

Holy macro are these good: punchy bass and a great sense of space. And no buried voices... Sub-bass almost as good/strong as in the iBasso IT01. Two drivers...*less is more!* Sometimes I wished I could speak on the KZ thread. Respect, KZ!


----------



## superuser1

Otto Motor said:


> Holy macro are these good: punchy bass and a great sense of space. And no buried voices... 2 drivers...*less is more!* Sometimes I wished I could speak on the KZ thread. Respect, KZ!


I wonder what you did on that thread


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> I wonder what you did on that thread


I alluded to a +++ on 16 May - that's lifelong on Head-Fi  And I mentioned a +++ that is allegedly associated with the  +++ - it is likely not. Another lifelong on the sub $100 Chinese thread on the same day. Or was it that I was caught pulling a booger out of my nose, folded a lemon, or cut flour...can't remember. Anyway, that was not enough - it also needed a "friend" to report that (there is this little "Report" button in the lower left-hand corner). The real reason probably was that I was outspoken against this "holding an eternal grudge" business and the "informer" was likely afraid the whole KZ thread could be shut down.

The irony: *KZ* is the acronym for _*K*on*z*entrationslager_ (German for concentration camp). So it all kinda makes sense. Jawoll! The good thing is that this was the only thread left over for me so that I helped reviving it . What it also did is bringing the other two threads somewhat out of order...not very beneficial...the other downside is that we can't include *all* interesting earphones in our comparisons, which distorts the competition and decreases the selection.

Bottom line: didn't really help anybody!


----------



## 1clearhead

Otto Motor said:


> Holy macro are these good: punchy bass and a great sense of space. And no buried voices... Sub-bass almost as good/strong as in the iBasso IT01. Two drivers...*less is more!* Sometimes I wished I could speak on the KZ thread. Respect, KZ!


Hey, at least you can express your thoughts here. 

+1  More doesn't necessarily mean better...


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Holy macro are these good: punchy bass and a great sense of space. And no buried voices... Sub-bass almost as good/strong as in the iBasso IT01. Two drivers...*less is more!* Sometimes I wished I could speak on the KZ thread. Respect, KZ!



Welcome to the hype train Otto. All aboard! Wooo-woooooo


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 26, 2018)

Slater said:


> Welcome to the hype train Otto. All aboard! Wooo-woooooo


Disclaimer: Hey, I fully paid for this one and do not have to write an honest review .

P.S. This flashing train is cool; looks like my neighbours' Christmas lights.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 26, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> More doesn't necessarily mean better...


Hey, that was my pick-up line in the 1980s.

P.S.: it never worked.


----------



## 1clearhead

trellus said:


> Oooo and those sound soooo good... but I only got to keep mine for about a week because I took them down to my brother's for Thanksgiving and of course he was completely blown away by them and so I had to give them to him.  *Fine, just an excuse for me to get the purple / silver ones now*, since I had the green ones before.


+1 Don't worry, you'll have no regrets.


----------



## Animagus

Otto Motor said:


> Oh, scheduled for 8 Nov. delivery, these little rascals made it, too, today.



Hey! Which ones are these?


----------



## superuser1

Animagus said:


> Hey! Which ones are these?


ZSN


----------



## Animagus

Otto Motor said:


> The *Hill Audio S8* came finally through from Malaysia: cute little cherries with the famous "tips fish". Fantastic fit. Thank you Canada Post, really.



How are these? They look interesting.


----------



## Animagus

superuser1 said:


> ZSN



Thanks! I guess KZ has come a long way. They look good for the price.


----------



## superuser1

Animagus said:


> Thanks! I guess KZ has come a long way. They look good for the price.


I have some on the way.


----------



## exavolt

Slater said:


> Welcome to the hype train Otto. All aboard! Wooo-woooooo


I'd like to order one ticket, please.


----------



## QBANIN (Nov 27, 2018)

So should I get BQ3 or ZSN? Being owner of KZ ATE, ZS6 and AS10 I'm not convinced to KZ anymore tbh...

Only the ATE was the closest to my taste.


----------



## Theri0n (Nov 27, 2018)

QBANIN said:


> So should I get BQ3 or ZSN?



BQEYZ manufactures somehow more mature products, and BQ3 is their flagship. It has a lot of bass. You can swim in its bass. It congests lower mids.


----------



## dondonut

Theri0n said:


> BQEYZ manufactures somehow more mature products, and BQ3 is their flagman. It has a lot of bass. You can swim in its bass. It congests lower mids.



Does it congest the mids a lot you feel?


----------



## QBANIN

Theri0n said:


> (...) It congests lower mids.



What does it mean?


----------



## dondonut

QBANIN said:


> What does it mean?



I guess in general this would mean the bass has such quantities that the lower mids (read: male vocals) feel lost in the bass. So, you don't hear what you're meant to hear but hear bass instead. This is also sometimes referred to as "(mid)bass-bleed": bass is bleeding into the mid frequencies. Correct me if im wrong cus I'm inexperienced at explaining sound, especially in english lol.


----------



## Theri0n

dondonut said:


> сorrect me if im wrong cus I'm inexperienced at explaining sound, especially in english lol.



So am I. You have explained much better than I could.



dondonut said:


> Does it congest the mids a lot you feel?



Not that much, but I became quite intolerant to this.


----------



## hakuzen

made a review of the three cables i purchased at gu-craftsman, if anyone interested of affordable high end cables..
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gucraftsman-headphones-earphones-cables.23451/reviews#review-21214


----------



## Wiljen

Finished my review of NiceHck EP10 - its a good one.


----------



## trellus

Animagus said:


> Thanks! I guess KZ has come a long way. They look good for the price.



They really do look good -- and even more importantly -- they _sound_ *great! *They are without a doubt my favorite KZ I've ever had so far.


----------



## abhijollyguy (Nov 27, 2018)

I will have a hard time in finding a time for the listening session with these IEMs.


----------



## Otto Motor

Animagus said:


> How are these? They look interesting.


I will write a full review. You find some reviews on Head-Fi already. Optically, these are not flashy but elegant, boutique style. And they are slim and fit well. Sound wise, they are definitely worth their money...will take some time to evaluate them properly but so far I like what I hear. So far I can say for sure: they are not neutral sounding but slightly warm...and they have a clean and clear midrange.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just put in the Whizzer Kylin and let the music flow


----------



## chickenmoon

HungryPanda said:


> Just put in the Whizzer Kylin and let the music flow



I'd love to but the buggers haven't made it to my home yet they are in the country since almost a week...


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> Just put in the Whizzer Kylin and let the music flow



So, now you can sell all the others now, right?


----------



## HungryPanda

mbwilson111 said:


> So, now you can sell all the others now, right?


HaHa


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 27, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I alluded to a banned business on 16 May - that's lifelong on Head-Fi  And I mentioned a banned brand that is allegedly associated with the  alluded seller - it is likely not. Another lifelong on the sub $100 Chinese thread on the same day. Or was it that I was caught pulling a booger out of my nose, folded a lemon, or cut flour...can't remember. Anyway, that was not enough - it also needed a "friend" to report that (there is this little "Report" button in the lower left-hand corner). The real reason probably was that I was outspoken against this "holding an eternal grudge" business and the "informer" was likely afraid the whole KZ thread could be shut down.
> 
> The irony: *KZ* is the acronym for _*K*on*z*entrationslager_ (German for concentration camp). So it all kinda makes sense. Jawoll! The good thing is that this was the only thread left over for me so that I helped reviving it . What it also did is bringing the other two threads somewhat out of order...not very beneficial...the other downside is that we can't include *all* interesting earphones in our comparisons, which distorts the competition and decreases the selection.
> 
> Bottom line: didn't really help anybody!


I would like to add something. While there is obviously a thin line between being in favour and out of it, we also should define our own line when it comes to handling the situation. When people think something is not right, there is no reason to provoke the giant, but people should also not duck either. Both unfortunately happens. I initially went obviously too far, but it was at a time when these lines were not properly defined. Now we know better.

We have to consider the following: this portal is financing itself by advertising, it is for profit. We are the receivers of these ads. The advertisement clients (typically offering higher-priced gear), I believe, are not particularly keen on our discussion of low-priced, non-advertised Chifi and our idea to find something extraordinary for cheap, and neither are the people on the buttons here. I am sure, no seller or item that generates advertisement revenue would be banned...ever. And that's why somebody like me, who tends to point to such issues in satirical comments is inconvenient and therefore not so popular with some.

Get the message?

P.S. I have been statistically analyzing the showcase page of an iem by one of the regular advertisers: number of reviews, number of photos in these reviews, and retail value of the free "review units" provided...and compared these numbers against the body of disclaimer contents; then I compared the disclaimers against the alleged "industry standard of providing review units" by the guy from ZMF Headphones. I have been biting my lips for the last few days releasing this information as it would make me very very unpopular with some, while others couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

QBANIN said:


> So should I get BQ3 or ZSN? Being owner of KZ ATE, ZS6 and AS10 I'm not convinced to KZ anymore tbh...
> 
> Only the ATE was the closest to my taste.


You don't really like the KZ AS10? Why not...? I do like the ATR, it has a classic sound from back in the day. Very cool.


----------



## Wiljen

And I got the photos done on the BQEYZ BQ3 at long last.     Review is posted here and at my blog.


----------



## Animagus (Nov 27, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> Just put in the Whizzer Kylin and let the music flow



Are the Whizzer Kylins now the best performing hybrids under $200? The only review I came across is the one by Hawaiibadboy and he digs them quite a bit.


----------



## HungryPanda

The Whizzer Kylins are my favourite new toy. I cannot believe how small they are but the sound.....


----------



## april435

The praise for the Kylin is beyond suspicious. Not a single graph, not a single bass-mids-treble description. Are they neutral? Are they bright? Are they bassy? The only things we know so far are “wow”, “oh wow”, “buy them now”, “amazing”. This is exactly how the blind hype starts. These aren’t 50$ and not even 100$. If these are so good, they deserve a nice and detailed description, don’t you think?


----------



## mbwilson111

april435 said:


> The praise for the Kylin is beyond suspicious. Not a single graph, not a single bass-mids-treble description. Are they neutral? Are they bright? Are they bassy? The only things we know so far are “wow”, “oh wow”, “buy them now”, “amazing”. This is exactly how the blind hype starts. These aren’t 50$ and not even 100$. If these are so good, they deserve a nice and detailed description, don’t you think?



Suspicious?  Maybe no one has had them long enough to make a review.  Personally I trust certain people saying that they like it more than I trust a meaningless (to me) graph.  I look at a graph and cannot hear a thing.  I listen to someone's impressions and in my mind I  hear music.  Having said that I have never paid that much for any of mine and never will.  I think I get more than enough enjoyment from what I have.


----------



## stryed (Nov 27, 2018)

Just a warning for those who are unaware:

Wow. Am banned from the sub-100 even though I never mentioned a "banned seller" in particular, but refered to it as "banned seller". That's new to me....


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 27, 2018)

stryed said:


> Wow. Am banned from the sub-100 even though I never mentioned a " in particular, but refered to it as ". That's new to me....



The rule is we are not to even talk around it.  It is the same as saying who it is... for those who know.  

I just went there and saw the message.


----------



## stryed

mbwilson111 said:


> The rule is we are not to use the b word.  It is the same as saying who it is... for those who know.  You seriously just got banned?
> 
> Have your posts been removed or edited?



Removed and thread ban.    I thought it was ok to just mentioned "banned seller". Probably going to be reported and banned here too! 

Edit: oh it's only for 1 week  I'm in exile!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 27, 2018)

stryed said:


> .    I thought it was ok to just mentioned "".
> 
> Edit: oh it's only for 1 week  I'm in exile!



Yes, stop talking now... it has never been ok.... maybe edit the posts you just made a little

I don't know why reports are being made.  I personally try to NOT call attention to any of it.  I feel like that just makes it worse.


----------



## silverfishla

HungryPanda said:


> The Whizzer Kylins are my favourite new toy. I cannot believe how small they are but the sound.....


I know how you feel.  Definitely my favorite new toy in a looong time.  This one is going to slay a lot of things for a lot of people...if they get them.  Nudge, nudge.


----------



## silverfishla

mbwilson111 said:


> So, now you can sell all the others now, right?


Have you listened to them yet? @mbwilson111 You're going to have to borrow them tonight!


----------



## mbwilson111

silverfishla said:


> Have you listened to them yet? @mbwilson111 You're going to have to borrow them tonight!



How am I going to do that?  He has them at work with him.  Night shift.  Anyway I don't want to really.  I like being happy with my own new toys ...one of which I cannot tell you about....


----------



## silverfishla

mbwilson111 said:


> How am I going to do that?  He has them at work with him.  Night shift.  Anyway I don't want to really.  I like being happy with my own new toys ...one of which I cannot tell you about....


That tease is not fair!  Hints?  At least, what's the configuration, maybe I can figure it out....


----------



## mbwilson111

silverfishla said:


> That tease is not fair!  Hints?  At least, what's the configuration, maybe I can figure it out....



Anyone can read the list of what I own.

You trying to get me in trouble after what just happened... lol.


----------



## silverfishla

mbwilson111 said:


> Anyone can read the list of what I own.
> 
> You trying to get me in trouble after what just happened... lol.


Oh, sorry!  I must of missed that. Whoops.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Frick I just got a week ban in the under $100 form for alluding not really anything good grief mods are OP need nerf : (


----------



## silverfishla

april435 said:


> The praise for the Kylin is beyond suspicious. Not a single graph, not a single bass-mids-treble description. Are they neutral? Are they bright? Are they bassy? The only things we know so far are “wow”, “oh wow”, “buy them now”, “amazing”. This is exactly how the blind hype starts. These aren’t 50$ and not even 100$. If these are so good, they deserve a nice and detailed description, don’t you think?


I gave a comparo of what I personally thought about the Kylin a few pages back against the DM6 and Sony Z5 (because a member here wanted to know).  I could have been more descriptive and made it a review, but I wasn't really making a review and....I'm not that into graphs.  Generally speaking, yes...but definitively, no.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 27, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Frick I just got a week ban in the under $100 form for alluding not really anything good grief mods are OP need nerf : (



Someone had to have reported it  but why.. we don't know.  Alluding is forbidden though... and I guess it was happening too much.

BTW, I have a BQEYZ KB100 ordered in blue.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> Someone had to have reported it  but why.. we don't know.  Alluding is forbidden though... and I guess it was happening too much.


I get it's just annoying I really hate the whole thing surrounding it but whatever. Also a ton of people have been doing that since the ban happened so I feel like people (I did anyway ) never thought there was a problem.


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> I get it's just annoying I really hate the whole thing surrounding it but whatever. Also a ton of people have been doing that since the ban happened so I feel like people (I did anyway ) never thought there was a problem.



Actually people have been walking a risky line lately.  I feel upset about the whole thing.  It keeps me from making recommendations sometimes.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Yes people have gotten more bold and its stupid when people kept a low key we didn't have any issues o well I guess people will learn now. I personally am mad because I made sure I wasn't being over the top about it.


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> Yes people have gotten more bold and its stupid when people kept a low key we didn't have any issues o well I guess people will learn now. I personally am mad because I made sure I wasn't being over the top about it.



When you are concerned about a post you could private message the person and tactfully suggest how and why they should edit their post.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Got a notification that my EZ Audio D4's arrived!  I'm very suprised as I'm in Canada and assumed these would get stuck in transit with teh strike.  Can't wait to see if these hype monsters live up to it.


----------



## drag0nslayer (Nov 28, 2018)

Did anyone get dm6 from a&v professional store with 400+ orders on AI? Or they are still sending copy paste replies to everyone to wait for more days? Specially from transparent?


----------



## farees

Bartig said:


> Say mate, do you happen to know where to find a video review of the ZS10 perhaps?


I am YouTuber and this is my video review of kz zs10


----------



## weedophile (Nov 28, 2018)

I think the recent ban wave is trying to remind us of the precedent, and if we continue then probably the thread will be banned. I'm cool with that (i mean the ban wave, not the whole thread).

Got myself banned as well for a week xD


----------



## TechnoidFR

farees said:


> I am YouTuber and this is my video review of kz zs10



Oh ! A friend !


----------



## fairx

Today I received my 11.11 tin audio t2. And been listening to it for 2-3 hour total. 

It sounded just as many said before. It's good neutral. 

2 of my friend tested and 1 person said it's too bright. Another said it doesn't have bass. I said everything was fine but bass is too slow for my taste. 

It's funny how everyone hears differently.

So what's the upgrade to tin audio t2 in term of speed of bass? . I want speedier bass not necessarily bigger.

Coming from earbud world seems that many iem  bass sound slow to my ears. Last month I happened to audition se846, se535 and rha t20i. Only RHA sounds right to my ear. Wierd.


----------



## mbwilson111

fairx said:


> 2 of my friend tested and 1 person said it's too bright. Another said it doesn't have bass. I said everything was fine but bass is too slow for my taste.
> 
> It's funny how everyone hears differently.



Maybe your two friends did not have a seal?  Lately I seem to be trying several tips on every new iem that I get....with different preferences for each.


----------



## fairx

We did roll a few tips during listening session. After listening further and shuffle through reviews here and there I can understand why they said that. I myself can handle bright sig as long as it offer finer resolution. And don't mind lower bass quantity as long as it fast. 

T2 is a fine iem for the asking price. Clean extended highs and separate well. 

If I want to upgrade from t2 I would definitely ask for a faster bass. Sub / mid.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> I recently pulled out the ED9 and find they lack dynamics and I cannot see any similarity between the D4 and the X5. Interesting how different people with differently shaped ears have different perceptions. Now I will have to pull out some Flying Nun bands, too.


when you say the ed9 lacks dynamics, i assume you're referring to the punchiness and wide peaks  of more adrenalized tunings, and i agree with you; however it is that very quality that (to my ears) makes the ed9 sound more natural and true to the source than say, the zsr or zs5. as for the d4, i've been giving more ear time to them and they're opening up nicely--as many have pointed out, they're extremely tip-sensitive and need to be played loud to reach their potential. for whatever anatomical quirk i'm getting really good isolation with the d4 and (esp. for $8) find they work really well for the gym or assembly line.


----------



## mbwilson111

loomisjohnson said:


> however it is that very quality that (to my ears) makes the ed9 sound more natural and true to the source



This.   I want to be listening to my music... listening WITH the iem/earbud/headphone... not listening TO the gear.


----------



## chickenmoon

The Whizzer A-HE03 Kylin is finally with me and cost me an extra £25 in customs fee. I went to pick them up at the Royal Mail depot earlier today as I couldn't withstand waiting for another 2/3 days by paying the fee online. Straight of the box I didn't like them as the bass felt too elevated as well as lacking impact and feeling wooly. I did give them another go after about half an hour playback and it seems the DD needs break-in as the bass seem to have improved quite significantly. That's were I am at with them now. I am going to leave them playing for another few hours before I try them again.

My SKC-CNT1 and Kanas Pro are now in the country too and hopefully I'll dodge customs fee with these.


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> when you say the ed9 lacks dynamics, i assume you're referring to the punchiness and wide peaks  of more adrenalized tunings, and i agree with you;


Yes, that's what I meant.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2018)

*EZAUDIO D4 - problems with bassholes?
*
I was somewhat at a loss that some of us reported the D4 as being exceptionally good whereas others rather thought they were "meh". My neighbour, a well-respected earphone aficionado joined the "meh" crowd. He particularly found the bass weak and substantiated his claim with this FR graph.



Spoiler: D4 FR graph, user XXX










Talking to @Wiljen, he kindly produced a quick FR graph of his own bassier pair and shot it across the continent in the middle of the night; thanks; disclaimer: all graphs are raw and XXX applied 1/12 octave smoothing). I massaged and put the two graphs side-by-side, a very rudimentary comparison; I added two auxiliary lines as optical markers. But the fundamental difference between the two pairs is clear.



Spoiler: comparison FR graphs of two D4s









Observation: both pairs have quite a channel imbalance and the bass area is different in each.

Neighbour XXX examined the bass vents and described them as being "_ragged and different sizes & shapes - presumably between pairs as well as within this pair._" He is probably fiddling with file and tape to get matching left and right curves as we speak.

We conclude: life is full of bassholes .

P.S. Will measure my D4 on my own rig on the weekend. I am presently awaiting a TRSS to TRS adaptor, needed to connect the Dayton mic with the usb audio plug-in.


----------



## chickenmoon

Comparing graphs made with different gear/setup is quite pointless.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> Comparing graphs made with different gear/setup is quite pointless.


Comparing different pairs of D4 with different ears is pointless, too ?

Actually: my neighbour and I produced identical curves from an earphone on different computers with different sound cards (each calibrated individually) using the same software and microphone/coupler. To check for differences in results from different setups just look at published graphs for a given earphone side by side. My experience: the devil is in the detail.


----------



## HungryPanda

On the Whizzer Kylin roll those tips, they are amazing


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Comparing different pairs of D4 with different ears is pointless, too ?



Comparing humans and giraffe species would be pointless too haha


----------



## Animagus

I got the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 today morning. Initial impressions are quite good. I need to find some time to take them for an intense long spin.


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Comparing different pairs of D4 with different ears is pointless, too ?



I guess it is too.


----------



## SuperLuigi

I'm glad to see some talk about these EZ Audio D4s.  I received mine yesterday and just tested them out on a quick 30 minute walk last night.  I left the stock tips on(I know many of you have complained about them but i wanted to try them out) and I am pretty underwhelmed so far in my quick test.  They are good overall, but nothing worthy of the praise I've read here.

Build quality, wiring, highs/mids are all quite great for the price point.  The lows are off for me however.  They almost feel anemic.  On songs with low, rolling bass lines, they just couldn't get there it felt.  There was no punchyness or that "feel" of bass.  

I plan to try them with different tips tonight and see if that clears up the bass issue.  

But as of right now, in this sort of under $15 range, I would recommend the KZ ED16.  It's just a lot better for a few dollars more.  At least for me as of right now.


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> But as of right now, in this sort of under $15 range, I would recommend the KZ ED16.  It's just a lot better for a few dollars more.  At least for me as of right now.



Isn’t the ED16 sibilant?


----------



## loomisjohnson

SuperLuigi said:


> I'm glad to see some talk about these EZ Audio D4s.  I received mine yesterday and just tested them out on a quick 30 minute walk last night.  I left the stock tips on(I know many of you have complained about them but i wanted to try them out) and I am pretty underwhelmed so far in my quick test.  They are good overall, but nothing worthy of the praise I've read here.
> 
> Build quality, wiring, highs/mids are all quite great for the price point.  The lows are off for me however.  They almost feel anemic.  On songs with low, rolling bass lines, they just couldn't get there it felt.  There was no punchyness or that "feel" of bass.
> 
> ...


i had the same reaction with the stock tips, which genuinely suck--they improve dramatically with something like spinfits. will be curious to see your further impressions...


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> I'm glad to see some talk about these EZ Audio D4s.  I received mine yesterday and just tested them out on a quick 30 minute walk last night.  I left the stock tips on(I know many of you have complained about them but i wanted to try them out) and I am pretty underwhelmed so far in my quick test.  They are good overall, but nothing worthy of the praise I've read here.
> 
> Build quality, wiring, highs/mids are all quite great for the price point.  The lows are off for me however.  They almost feel anemic.  On songs with low, rolling bass lines, they just couldn't get there it felt.  There was no punchyness or that "feel" of bass.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...mine are not anemic...mine have quite some bass impact. QC issue? Different ears covering the bassholes differently? Try narrow bore tips.


----------



## durwood (Nov 28, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> *EZAUDIO D4 - problems with bassholes?
> *
> I was somewhat at a loss that some of us reported the D4 as being exceptionally good whereas others rather thought they were "meh". My neighbour, a well-respected earphone aficionado joined the "meh" crowd. He particularly found the bass weak and substantiated his claim with this FR graph.
> 
> ...



I measured mine a little while back. Mine measured similar to @Wiljen


Spoiler


----------



## randomnin

chickenmoon said:


> I guess it is too.


What are we doing here then?


----------



## weedophile

Alright, having spent more time with the NiceHCK EP10, i must say they are probably a very good choice to use if u are doing a music marathon. Its a mild V shape IEM, with emphasised bass and slightly elevated highs. The bass bleeds to the mids (dunno whether if its the right term, but the bass muffles the human voice sometimes). Otherwise they are real comfortable (using large round narrow bore tips), dont cause any strain wearing down, and beautiful. At the price it is selling right now, and with this signature and the build quality + nice case, i would get it lol.

So i took the ZSR out for another ride just now and the sound is growing on me. Kinda like the very V-shaped signature, it isolates pretty well, and the change of cables to KZ 8 core makes it clearer (maybe its just the look that affects my objectivity, look better = sound better LOL!). And they are green! So i decided to keep them xD


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> Isn’t the ED16 sibilant?



Maybe slightly sibilant at times on specific songs.  But generally it's not an issue I've really noticed.  I thought this review summed it up quite well: 

http://www.thephonograph.net/kz-ed16-kz-zs7-review/




loomisjohnson said:


> i had the same reaction with the stock tips, which genuinely suck--they improve dramatically with something like spinfits. will be curious to see your further impressions...



I'm glad to hear that.  I'm going to try them with a barrage of headphone tips tonight.  I have some comply one's as well I'm hoping fit.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> I'm glad to hear that.  I'm going to try them with a barrage of headphone tips tonight.  I have some comply one's as well I'm hoping fit.



Work on the bassholes, too: may need some micropore and/or transpore tape...attached the FR graph with and without fully covered bassholes. You get the stuff cheaply (~$2) at the Coop medical supplies store on 33rd Ave SW (near Can Tire)...errr...we live in the same city.



Spoiler: D4 taped and not taped


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> Maybe slightly sibilant at times on specific songs.  But generally it's not an issue I've really noticed.  I thought this review summed it up quite well:
> 
> http://www.thephonograph.net/kz-ed16-kz-zs7-review/
> 
> I'm glad to hear that.  I'm going to try them with a barrage of headphone tips tonight.  I have some comply one's as well I'm hoping fit.



I just wonder if the ED16 can compete with the ZSN, when they’re both at roughly the same price...


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2018)

weedophile said:


> So i took the ZSR out for another ride just now and the sound is growing on me. Kinda like the very V-shaped signature, it isolates pretty well,


Here the FR response of my green ZSR.


Spoiler: ZSR









What is really good is the missing 2-4 kHz peak that makes some earphones "shouty".


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2018)

Slater said:


> I just wonder if the ED16 can compete with the ZSN, when they’re both at roughly the same price...


Just out of memory: the ZSN has the punchier, drier bass and a fabulous build including a superb cable. The rest of the ED16 I cannot remember but it is reasonably close to the ZSR. I was very skeptical of the ZSN's hybrid metal/plastic design but it works well. The ED16 has the old rubbery cable.

But aren't there another 37 attractive KZ models in this price range ? ES4, ZS4...

P.S. When my adaptor arrives, I'll measure my whole selection of KZ earphones and will present overlays in all variations, whether you like it or not.

P.P.S. You know what is good about hiding all these diagrams behind spoilers? Saves a whole lot of scrolling.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Here the FR response of my green ZSR.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ZSR
> ...



It’s highly possible that spike is an artifact. Usually massive spikes like that are.


----------



## weedophile

Otto Motor said:


> Here the FR response of my green ZSR.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ZSR
> ...


I suppose the reason that its so good is that its green. I doubt the black one sound that good, not even the red or white  either way they make a good choice for extended listening too!


----------



## Otto Motor

weedophile said:


> I suppose the reason that its so good is that its green. I doubt the black one sound that good, not even the red or white  either way they make a good choice for extended listening too!


+1. The green one simply sounds better because the drivers feel well in such soothing environment.  This is in analogy to gummy bears: the green ones taste best.


Spoiler: Gummy Bears


----------



## Bartig

Otto Motor said:


> Here the FR response of my green ZSR.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ZSR
> ...


Whether fake or not, it definitely makes the ZSR more easy to listen to than the ZS10, ZSA and ED16 for me.

The ZSN is on a whole other level though, EVEN though it has a spike in the cymbal frequency.


----------



## randomnin

Slater said:


> It’s highly possible that spike is an artifact. Usually massive spikes like that are.





Otto Motor said:


> Here the FR response of my green ZSR.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ZSR
> ...


That's likely not an artefact since three other sources of graphs (Audiobudget, ThePhonograph, crinacle) have the same glaring defect.


----------



## Slater

randomnin said:


> That's likely not an artefact since three other sources of graphs (Audiobudget, ThePhonograph, crinacle) have the same glaring defect.



Ah, I did not know that.

Looks like they needed to tweak the driver crossover points a bit more.

Unless that was on purpose (which I doubt, as sharp dips/spikes are usually avoided if possible).

I do like the ZSR just as it is though. It’s still one of my favorite KZs.


----------



## Otto Motor

randomnin said:


> That's likely not an artefact since three other sources of graphs (Audiobudget, ThePhonograph, crinacle) have the same glaring defect.


Easy test: run a sine sweep and listen whether the signal disappears briefly...


----------



## Slater

PSA:

I’m seeing some reports on Aliexpress that some of the new KZ 8-core dual-color cables are wired out of phase.

So as usual, always check your cables and IEMs for phase issues as soon as you receive them.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2018)

Slater said:


> I just wonder if the ED16 can compete with the ZSN, when they’re both at roughly the same price...


No it cannot. I used the ED16 for 1/2 hour and found everything, while balanced, thin thin thin...then I changed to the ZSN...which has more body throughout, it offers a much more substantial, robust sound...mids are still somewhat recessed but fuller/denser compared to older KZs.

The ZSN wins hands down, ED16 goes back into the drawer.

Also played with the Hill Audio S8, a hard-to-get inner-Malaysian product in the $50-60 class. Listened to Freddie Chopin's and Frankie Schubert's cello sonatas. What a treat considering that most of this music happens in the midrange: a wonderfully natural timbre and great sense of space. Getting a bit thin towards the sub-bass...will have to continue my investigations.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> No it cannot. I used the ED16 for 1/2 hour and found everything, while balanced, thin thin thin...then I changed to the ZSN...which has more body throughout, it offers a much more substantial, robust sound...mids are still somewhat recessed but fuller/denser compared to older KZs.
> 
> The ZSN wins hands down, ED16 goes back into the drawer.



I call it the drawer of forgotten gear (like the island of misfit toys). I’m sure we all have a drawer like that haha


----------



## darmanastartes (Nov 28, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> *EZAUDIO D4 - problems with bassholes?
> *
> I was somewhat at a loss that some of us reported the D4 as being exceptionally good whereas others rather thought they were "meh". My neighbour, a well-respected earphone aficionado joined the "meh" crowd. He particularly found the bass weak and substantiated his claim with this FR graph.
> 
> ...



I'll throw my measurements into the ring.
Uncompensated:

Compensated using Crinacle's psudeo-IEC mic cal:


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2018)

Slater said:


> I call it the drawer of forgotten gear (like the island of misfit toys). I’m sure we all have a drawer like that haha


Here the dramatic re-enactment, how Otto Motor returns his ED16 to the "drawer of forgotten gear". The commode is typical "Saskatchewan Baroque". Now you all know what I look like...or not .



Spoiler: Otto's drawer









Any "old-stock Canadian" would call such storage "finished basement".


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Here the dramatic re-enactment, how Otto Motor returns his ED16 to its "drawer of forgotten gear". The commode is typical "Saskatchewan Baroque". Now you all know what I look like...or not .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that is you, then who was that guy in your videos?

btw, I was only able to get a seal on my ED16 with CP100 spinfit tips.  With those I do not find the ED16 thin at all and it is so comfortable. Now I think I will have to use them tomorrow.


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 29, 2018)

I have a policy where every year at Christmas I clean out the drawer of forgotten gear and give it away to students at the local schools.  I have found that band and choir directors are usually thrilled for any music related donations.    This keeps the house a bit less cluttered and makes sure those things don't just languish in a drawer when a new audio enthusiast might be waiting for a proper intro to things audio.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Nov 28, 2018)

darmanastartes said:


> I'll throw my measurements into the ring.


Dang that a huge variation between L and R channels in the lows. Also that frequency graph backs up what I though from listening which is the mid range of the low frequencies is a little more pronounced. I though they sounded a little different than most in the lows. I looked at mine today and also noticed the holes are different quick fix for that though just cover them . I actually found foam tips that cover the vent holes sound the best. Yeah the bass can get to be a little much at times but the rest of the frequency range sounds great when that's done especially for a $10 IEM! I'm going to keep trying tips but this is my favorite so far. It's actually really cool how tip dependent they are because you can basically customize how they sound with just a tip change.


----------



## Wiljen

Interesting - I've been using mine with the Auvio wide bore tips because I get a better seal that way.  I might re-run graphs with 2 or 3 different tips and compare.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Here the dramatic re-enactment, how Otto Motor returns his ED16 to the "drawer of forgotten gear". The commode is typical "Saskatchewan Baroque". Now you all know what I look like...or not .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I spy a US $2 bill in there!

Those are worth...........$2

Or $700 in Canadian dollars lol


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I spy a US $2 bill in there!
> 
> Those are worth...........$2
> 
> Or $700 in Canadian dollars lol


Did you see the toy hype-train in the corner ?


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> If that is you, then who was that guy in your videos?
> 
> btw, I was only able to get a seal on my ED16 with CP100 spinfit tips.  With those I do not find the ED16 thin at all and it is so comfortable. Now I think I will have to use them tomorrow.


No, that wasn't me...I just googled for "drawer of forgotten gear". I am much older....

Can't afford spinfits.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

everybody getting their gear left & right while I'm here waiting for the Kanas Pro & the EP10 ...







please Canada post, I love you, don't do this to me :'( 

On a similar note, my heart goes out to CUPW. Fellas have been having a really hard time. If you're in Canada and see them, just thank them for the hard work they go through. It'll make their day infinitely better.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 28, 2018)

*EZAUDIO D4 after basshole surgery!
*
Procedure: taped over the front vents, then poked a small needle hole in each, checking with measurements until the channels had a good match at a good level (confirmed with listening).

Here a comparison of FR curves of the fixed D4's bassholes against my modded Blitzwolf's ES1.



Spoiler: FR graphs D4 and modded BW ES1









And here the D4's impedance.



Spoiler: D4 impedance









@Wiljen noted the D4s were quite hard to drive (like the BWs) actually) and we wondered if the impedance or sensitivity specs were incorrect. The measured the impedance is 32 Ohms as stated, so it'll be the sensitivity.


----------



## weedophile

@Otto Motor how abt the ZSR vs ZSN? I am still undecided whether to get the latter


----------



## nxnje

weedophile said:


> @Otto Motor how abt the ZSR vs ZSN? I am still undecided whether to get the latter



After reading many reviews online i have to say everyone says ZSN is a better version of ES4. 
ZSR should be more "monitor like" but people say that has a lot of sibilance, stating that ed16 is a sort of ZSR's evolution with less sibilance and more balanced experience.

ZSN is anyway quite new but hope you'll find someone here who has both so he can compare b2b.


----------



## caspadan

I must just mention because I'm not sure if people are aware but Dunu have a sale on at dunuusa.  As far as I know, the sale is supposed to be over, but it is still up on the website.  Just letting you know, because I think they deserve some attention.  They only deliver in the US.
Didn't know where else to post to a wider audience.  Hurry as the deals are quite good.


----------



## voon

Does anyone know the "BANGGOOD store on ali? Is that the official ali side of the banggood webshop or a fake? I waited 19 days now without a tracking number .. and now it says "shipping cancelled" and the seller tells me they cancelled it because the parcel was damaged and asks me to wait another 7-10 days for simply shipping the good .... I am rather annoyed right now. On ebay, this is a known scamming techniwue to get you past the date where you can complain, I'm not sure ali express has a limit for disputes, does anyone know if that is the case?


----------



## nxnje

Hello guys! 
A friend is searching for someone who lives in the U.S./U.S.A. in order to test a new product (obviously free of charge)
Feel free to contact me in PM so i can get in contact with her.

Thanks foe helping in advance


----------



## nxnje

voon said:


> Does anyone know the "BANGGOOD store on ali? Is that the official ali side of the banggood webshop or a fake? I waited 19 days now without a tracking number .. and now it says "shipping cancelled" and the seller tells me they cancelled it because the parcel was damaged and asks me to wait another 7-10 days for simply shipping the good .... I am rather annoyed right now. On ebay, this is a known scamming techniwue to get you past the date where you can complain, I'm not sure ali express has a limit for disputes, does anyone know if that is the case?



Aliexpress customer service can be a good way to solve your doubts.


----------



## voon (Nov 29, 2018)

nxnje said:


> Aliexpress customer service can be a good way to solve your doubts.



I'll give them another chance, but only up to the (very long ... another 45 days) "closing time" for the order .. I'll file a complaint then. It's a pair of BGVP DM6s I really wanted to arrive ... everything else came from ali, but not the most important order  I assume the "7-10 days of testing the good" they ask for is because they actually have to make one. It's all quite irritating. Makes me lose trust in AE, although I had a few good experiences. This all sounds like some stalling salami tactic.


----------



## weedophile

nxnje said:


> After reading many reviews online i have to say everyone says ZSN is a better version of ES4.
> ZSR should be more "monitor like" but people say that has a lot of sibilance, stating that ed16 is a sort of ZSR's evolution with less sibilance and more balanced experience.
> 
> ZSN is anyway quite new but hope you'll find someone here who has both so he can compare b2b.


I didnt really paid attention to the ES4 as there wasnt a hype train lol but the train for the ZSN is unstoppable right now.


----------



## crabdog

weedophile said:


> I didnt really paid attention to the ES4 as there wasnt a hype train lol but the train for the ZSN is unstoppable right now.


As it should be - the ZSN is fun as screw!


----------



## audio123

My take on the Toneking BL1. Hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## Animagus (Nov 29, 2018)

I got my DM6 from Penon today in the mail. I was a little thrown off initially as it sounded weird. Then tried other tips, switched to foam tips and it started sounding way better. I have to say that they are probably one of my most comfortable universal IEMs.

Gonna do some intense listening sessions & comparisons and post a review.


----------



## jwong (Nov 29, 2018)

voon said:


> Does anyone know the "BANGGOOD store on ali? Is that the official ali side of the banggood webshop or a fake? I waited 19 days now without a tracking number .. and now it says "shipping cancelled" and the seller tells me they cancelled it because the parcel was damaged and asks me to wait another 7-10 days for simply shipping the good .... I am rather annoyed right now. On ebay, this is a known scamming techniwue to get you past the date where you can complain, I'm not sure ali express has a limit for disputes, does anyone know if that is the case?



I ordered a cable from them on 11/11. I got a tracking number initially... then days later they messaged to tell me the "parcel was broken in transit" and would I like to cancel or get a different color. I chose a different color and a second tracking number was added, but the only tracking message has been "despatch from sorting center" 10 days ago. So, I think they shipped it but who knows. The initial delay seemed like stalling for sure, since damaged cables are not too likely.


----------



## aspire5550

The discovery thread was locked...

Anyway @Dsnuts , can you explain a little more about the coiled strands on the cables on the it01s? Because i also see the coiled strands on the dmg's cable. You can see it clearer if you shine a light on it.


----------



## Dsnuts

Could be. I didnt have the DMG cable with me so I wasnt able to see the coils. I do have my M6 with me which is the same cable but with a brown covering so I couldnt see though to the material. I have seen very similar looking cables use different materials. Looks the same but with different sound qualitites. Again I doubt Ibasso would use that same cable. We will see I do plan on getting a pair of the IT01s. I will see that cable first hand and compare to the DMG cables. 

Don't know the science behind it all I am say is the DMGs sound drasticly different for the better with nicer cables. They sound like different earphones.


----------



## Otto Motor

weedophile said:


> @Otto Motor how abt the ZSR vs ZSN? I am still undecided whether to get the latter


Get the latter. More substantial sound, better cable. 1.5 years of progress in the ZSN. Can't go wrong.


----------



## loomisjohnson

bqeyz bq3 in da house!!!! (when you get this old and downtrodden, you tend to overcelebrate these things...)


----------



## TechnoidFR

Trn BT20 arrived !
First very good impression
No connection lost
Compression is very subtle, in AAC with mi max 3 in 48khz.
The signature is very good, seems recessed in mids but globally
Just see the latency. I think less than 100ms it's certain! I think 50/70ms
Very impressive first true wireless system


----------



## Bartig

nxnje said:


> After reading many reviews online i have to say everyone says ZSN is a better version of ES4.
> ZSR should be more "monitor like" but people say that has a lot of sibilance, stating that ed16 is a sort of ZSR's evolution with less sibilance and more balanced experience.
> 
> ZSN is anyway quite new but hope you'll find someone here who has both so he can compare b2b.


Personally I've had it a bit with the claim that the ED16 is a more refined ZSR. I just don't agree - yes, the ZSR is quite sibilant, but the overall tuning feels more cohesive to me, without the blown up upper mid peak of the ED16. But hey, that's me.

The ZSN is better than the ES4 in the bass and soundstage department. Especially the bass is more textured and impactfull. The ES4 bass is quite heavy, but also sounds bloaty, whereas the ZSN is way tighter.



audio123 said:


> My take on the Toneking BL1. Hope this helps. Cheers!


Oh wow, so the TRN IM1 is a Secret Garden copy. Didn't realize that until now...


----------



## Slater (Nov 29, 2018)

TechnoidFR said:


> Trn BT20 arrived !
> First very good impression
> No connection lost
> Compression is very subtle, in AAC with mi max 3 in 48khz.
> ...



Yessssssss!

I can’t wait for mine to show up. I haven’t been this excited about audio gear in a long while (2 weeks at least lol).

I plan on pairing them with the ZSN. It should be the ultimate combination of super convenience with great sound.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 29, 2018)

nxnje said:


> After reading many reviews online i have to say everyone says ZSN is a better version of ES4.
> ZSR should be more "monitor like" but people say that has a lot of sibilance, stating that ed16 is a sort of ZSR's evolution with less sibilance and more balanced experience.
> 
> ZSN is anyway quite new but hope you'll find someone here who has both so he can compare b2b.


I have all three of them, paid for all three of them, and prefer the ZSN for no good reason. First, all of them are affordable and offer great value. Second, they are all good. Third, fit is important and I personally like the ZSN's. Fourth, I like the ZSN's haptic, build, and cable. Fifth, I like the ZSN's bass. Sixth, I like the ZSN's looks. Seventh, this all can change this afternoon or tomorrow - that's why I have all three of them.

Whether the upper midrange is better than the lower midrange? Hmm, ask me this for a $1000 earphone, maybe.


----------



## phrancini

Animagus said:


> I got my DM6 from Penon today in the mail. I was a little thrown off initially as it sounded weird. Then tried other tips, switched to foam tips and it started sounding way better. I have to say that they are probably one of my most comfortable universal IEMs.
> 
> Gonna do some intense listening sessions & comparisons and post a review.



Same here. got mine last week and for me too the first impression was strange, but then after trying a couple of tips the situation changed. Atm im using kz stock tips, soundwise are perfect, but they tend to come off inside my ear, I'm still looking for something better. I might order some spinfit soon. 

This is the first time I find a iem to be so tip dependent.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> Yessssssss!
> 
> I can’t wait for mine to show up. I haven’t been this excited about audio gear in a long while (2 weeks at least lol).
> 
> I plan on pairing them with the ZSN. It should be the ultimate combination of super convenience with great sound.



they seem tight a little too much behind the ear, at least with my glasses.

I have to see if it's boring as the days go by. I will test with the zsn


----------



## Animagus

Quick picture of the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3.


----------



## Zerohour88

Bartig said:


> Personally I've had it a bit with the claim that the ED16 is a more refined ZSR. I just don't agree - yes, the ZSR is quite sibilant, but the overall tuning feels more cohesive to me, without the blown up upper mid peak of the ED16. But hey, that's me.
> 
> The ZSN is better than the ES4 in the bass and soundstage department. Especially the bass is more textured and impactfull. The ES4 bass is quite heavy, but also sounds bloaty, whereas the ZSN is way tighter.
> 
> ...



the ED16 wasn't really supposed to be released (hence the ZS7 markings on it, and the fact that it doesn't fit the ED lineup from KZ, also not available on the official store at all). The ZSR is supposed to be the release focus instead of ED16. How a supposedly prototype model that didn't get official approval from the company gets sold, we'll probably never know.


haha, you jest, but with so many IEMs being released now, its hard to keep being original. At the very least, its the generic CIEM-like shape with some sort of faceplate, lots of those in the market. TRN did make a big deal out of the IM1 being produced like a CIEM, hand-made and all. Makes you wonder if you can somehow send your ear impressions to them and have a cheapo CIEM made


----------



## chinerino

Animagus said:


> Quick picture of the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3.


How did it sound? Thinking of buying them too!


----------



## Animagus (Nov 29, 2018)

chinerino said:


> How did it sound? Thinking of buying them too!



They sound really good from the start. They come stock with the Switch 2 on ON position. It's the balanced signature according to the manufacturer and I like it. Switching switches 1 & 3 on and off adds a bit of bass or treble. That sounds great too!

The look, fit and finish is great! Even without the added functionality of changing the sound signature(a bit), it's still a very good IEM at $189 with all Knowles drivers. It's one talented guy in college making IEMs and he really knows what he is doing.

Also I really dug the simplistic package also. It's comes in a cardboard box with a hard disk case. In it is the IEM with a couple of really good tips, cleaning tool and a switch changing tool. The focus is on what really matters!

Hope this helps.


----------



## stryed (Nov 29, 2018)

EP10 in the house! Very pretty although I wished it had removable cables. Very comfortable, and well built.

Bass is pretty overwhelming & booming but clarity is there up top. Definitely a huge contrast to the EzAudio D4. Will need further testing as my ears aren't used to this anymore. Very tip dependant like the D4, but I'm going for larger bores for this one. However, due to the short nozzle stubby KZ turbos/whirldwinds don't get a good seal. KZ stock tips is OK but I wish I had longer large bore tips (Large size wide bores gave the best sound but they're too big for me).

Can't wait for the Nicehck blackfriday lucky bad


----------



## demo-to (Nov 29, 2018)

chinerino said:


> How did it sound? Thinking of buying them too!


I have it in my ears right now, too. And read Crabbos review at the same time.
Hear it out of my S9 and M0 with stock cable and spiral dots and with switches all on - 123. This puts out the most natural timbre for me - followed by 103 and 023. Though I wished a very slightly reduced mid bass and instead slightly increased sub bass, too.
I can agree with Crabbos findings on these in general.
What to highlight or to underline?
It has a nice clear and clean presentation.
Instruments sounds almost natural, just almost. E.g. strings are lush but are missing the last 5-10% to be live like in timbre (coming from the clinical base).
Stage and positioning is ok to good. It has natural width and depth but height is a bit too low. I can clearly hear the advantage of the KZ BA10 over the TSMR in this regard.
But this all is criticism on a high level.
It is additionally versatile, of very high production quality and very comfortable.
I think the pricing for the TSMR-3 is realistic and it is a good offer.

I decided not to pull the trigger on the DM6 in favour of the TSMR-3 instead.
Since I don't have the DM6 I would be interested in a direct comparison of these.
Who has both and can give some comparison?


----------



## Animagus (Nov 29, 2018)

demo-to said:


> I have it in my ears right now, too. And read Crabbos review at the same time.
> Here it out of my S9 and M0 with stock cable and spiral dots and with switches all on - 123. This puts out the most natural timbre for me - followed by 103 and 023. Though I wished a very slightly reduced mid bass and instead slightly increased sub bass, too.
> I can agree with Crabbos findings on these in general.
> What to highlight or to underline?
> ...



I have both but I just got them. I will need some time as I'm still trying to decide on the best tips for the DM6 before I can take them for a good spin. It's quite tip dependent. 

Oh and the 123 position in the TSMR-3 is the 'Mixed tuning with lowest impedance' mode according to Tansio. I had my Macbook on 2(volume) for this mode.


----------



## Ahmad313

HungryPanda said:


> The Whizzer Kylins are my favourite new toy. I cannot believe how small they are but the sound.....


Can you please tell me the vocals quality/positioning and soundstage depth/height on the Kylins , thanks .


----------



## Slater

TechnoidFR said:


> they seem tight a little too much behind the ear, at least with my glasses.
> 
> I have to see if it's boring as the days go by. I will test with the zsn



Can you loosen the ear hooks with a hair dryer?


----------



## TechnoidFR

Je n'ai pas ... Do you see Jackson five. Same but white

Mais après 1h of rest to listen I had no embarrassment. for the hooks it's the same system as for the V20 cable


----------



## Slater

TechnoidFR said:


> Je n'ai pas ... Do you see Jackson five. Same but white
> 
> Mais après 1h of rest to listen I had no embarrassment. for the hooks it's the same system as for the V20 cable



Well, the TRN cables can be adjusted with heat from a handheld electric hair dryer. V10, V20, V80, the TRN upgrade cables, BT3, and BT10.

So I imagine the BT20 should be the same way.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Surely. I just replace them and it's ok


----------



## chinerino

demo-to said:


> I have it in my ears right now, too. And read Crabbos review at the same time.
> Hear it out of my S9 and M0 with stock cable and spiral dots and with switches all on - 123. This puts out the most natural timbre for me - followed by 103 and 023. Though I wished a very slightly reduced mid bass and instead slightly increased sub bass, too.
> I can agree with Crabbos findings on these in general.
> What to highlight or to underline?
> ...





Animagus said:


> They sound really good from the start. They come stock with the Switch 2 on ON position. It's the balanced signature according to the manufacturer and I like it. Switching switches 1 & 3 on and off adds a bit of bass or treble. That sounds great too!
> 
> The look, fit and finish is great! Even without the added functionality of changing the sound signature(a bit), it's still a very good IEM at $189 with all Knowles drivers. It's one talented guy in college making IEMs and he really knows what he is doing.
> 
> ...


thanks! I might just go ahead and buy them! interested to know how it go against DM6 and DMGs


----------



## Bartig

I have a great hobby.


----------



## dondonut

Bartig said:


> I have a great hobby.



On close inspection I see you did not use a ruler; I respect those straight lines and neat blocks.


----------



## ScottPilgrim (Nov 29, 2018)

Faultless sound. Speaker-like, almost. Definitely an amazing DD. Bass is just right.

I would call this the OnePlus of IEMs.

The Moondrop Kanas Pro, folks.


----------



## chickenmoon (Nov 29, 2018)

ScottPilgrim said:


> Faultless sound. Speaker-like, almost. Definitely an amazing DD. Bass is just right.
> 
> I would call this the OnePlus of IEMs.
> 
> The Moondrop Kanas Pro, folks.



Probably getting mine tomorrow.

Meanwhile the Whizzer A-HE03 Kylin is out of the cooker and it's good, very very good...


----------



## fairx

Speaker like? Lots of depth? My kind of sound.


----------



## DBaldock9

ScottPilgrim said:


> Faultless sound. Speaker-like, almost. Definitely an amazing DD. Bass is just right.
> 
> I would call this the OnePlus of IEMs.
> 
> The Moondrop Kanas Pro, folks.



I came _that_ close to ordering the Moondrop Kanas Pro, during the 11.11 Sale.
I was also eyeing the ToneKing BL1 Planar Driver earphones.
Didn't end up ordering either, but I did get a Balanced cable from Luna Shops.


----------



## antdroid

This just showed up.
 


Can't test it til later though.

Also got the EP10 surprise. Heh. It is bassy. Sounds kind of like the BA10 to me but way more comfortable.


----------



## TechnoidFR

@Slater 
Surely. I just replace them and it's ok


For the moment they are very stable. No disconnection. With zsn it's a good combo. I think they have a little down peak in high mids


----------



## TechnoidFR

antdroid said:


> This just showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to know your first impression


----------



## antdroid (Nov 29, 2018)

TRN BT20 --

No instructions in the box!

The charging cable splits off into two microusb heads for charging each side at the same time. Pretty nice. Wish it would have some sort of dock though.

Pairing - turn both on and they automatically paired to each other. One side will remain in pairing mode and that'll pair with your device. Device is "TRN"

Looks like AAC is available for higher quality BT. No AptX or LDAC though. I am using AAC streaming from my phone.

I have the 2-pin version hooked up to my Unique Melody ME1 CIEMs and it works fine. Fits great. No floppiness, and doesnt feel like its there. Lightweight enough. Bare in mind, the ME1 is a heavy IEM and it doesnt feel like any additional weight. I'll have to try it later with a really light IEM like the P4 Pro with the mmcx version I have, or the KZ ZSN.

Sound quality, works fine. Not as good as LDAC which is what I've been used to lately for BT but its not bad at all. I rate AAC just barely behind AptX HD and above AptX but not on par with LDAC.

Range is quite good for bluetooth! I put the phone in bedroom in one corner of my tri-level house and walked downstairs to the home theater room corner and still had clean signal. Walked outside and lost a little bit though. Still better than any BT device I've had so far.

Ok that's it for now. This was my 15 minute test.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

[


fairx said:


> Speaker like? Lots of depth? My kind of sound.


Definitely full of depth but soundstage isnt anything amazing. The secret sauce is the dynamics and channel matching.


----------



## Slater

antdroid said:


> TRN BT20 --
> 
> No instructions in the box!
> 
> ...



Maybe someone handy with a 3D printer and the right skills, can make a dock and share the file!

BTW, your observations about AAC vs aptX are spot on.

For anyone that’s interested in learning more, this link is quite informative:

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/7db9tq/about_aacsbc_codecs_over_bluetooth_on_iphone_x/


----------



## Slater (Nov 29, 2018)

antdroid said:


> This just showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just checked the tracking on my BT20 bought 11.11. It hasn’t even left China yet! It just posted today.

I am bummed. I thought I would have it in my hands this week 

The anticipation is makin’ me late and keepin’ me waiting


----------



## antdroid

Slater said:


> I just checked the tracking on my BT20 bought 11.11. It hasn’t even left China yet! It just posted today.
> 
> I am bummed. I thought I would have it in my hands this week
> 
> The anticipation is makin’ me late and keepin’ me waiting



Dang. I ordered from NiceHCK store.


----------



## antdroid (Nov 30, 2018)

I was moving things around in the house today and doing a lot of downsizing of our living room and cleaning out the garage while using the TRN BT20 and UM ME1. This is a game-changer for me. Seriously! If they can come out a new version with LDAC support, I'll be an extremely happy person. This thing works great. It's been on for 5.5 hours straight on AAC. My android phone says there's 50% battery left.

Tried with KZ ZSN. Feels great!


----------



## drawun (Nov 30, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> The discovery thread was locked...
> 
> Anyway @Dsnuts , can you explain a little more about the coiled strands on the cables on the it01s? Because i also see the coiled strands on the dmg's cable. You can see it clearer if you shine a light on it.


Thread is working fine from this end .

EDIT: I assume this https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread-new-bgvp-dmg-initial-impressions-pg2507.586909/


----------



## antdroid

drawun said:


> Thread is working fine from this end .
> 
> EDIT: I assume this https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread-new-bgvp-dmg-initial-impressions-pg2507.586909/



It was locked temporarily by mods to clean it up I believe.


----------



## Toastybob

antdroid said:


> I was moving things around in the house today and doing a lot of downsizing of our living room and cleaning out the garage while using the TRN BT20 and UM ME1. This is a game-changer for me. Seriously! If they can come out a new version with LDAC support, I'll be an extremely happy person. This thing works great. It's been on for 5.5 hours straight on AAC. My android phone says there's 50% battery left.
> 
> Tried with KZ ZSN. Feels great!


How is the hiss?


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> PSA:
> 
> I’m seeing some reports on Aliexpress that some of the new KZ 8-core dual-color cables are wired out of phase.
> 
> So as usual, always check your cables and IEMs for phase issues as soon as you receive them.



Maybe I need one of the out of phase cables to go with my out of phase KZ ZSN?  In this case, two wrongs do make a right! I wonder if some of the Ali Express sellers will offer this as an option: In-phase or out-of-phase


----------



## ShakyJake

Otto Motor said:


> *EZAUDIO D4 after basshole surgery!
> *
> Procedure: taped over the front vents, then poked a small needle hole in each, checking with measurements until the channels had a good match at a good level (confirmed with listening).
> 
> ...


 
Otto, the frequency graph comparing the EZAUDIO D4's with your modded Blitzwolf's ES1 is very interesting. My first reaction to the D4 was: "I like it, It sounds very much like my modded Blitzwolf's ES1" Now I know why.


----------



## antdroid

Toastybob said:


> How is the hiss?



I just tried the most sensitive IEMs I have on hand — a loaner Campfire Orion — and there’s basically no audible hiss with full volume and no playback, while active and connected. BUT - Once I play a song, press pause, there is a slight audible white noise — less than or equal to what ANC headphones produce, before it goes away in about five seconds. Was wondering if that was a Spotify thing, but same thing occurs in Poweramp. This could be annoying for Andromedas or other sensitive IEMs while playing songs with quiet spots. It’s similar to ANC white noise.

I never noticed this with the ME1 or ZSN using the 2-pin one I have. But those are not as sensitive as the Orion, not even close.


----------



## TechnoidFR

First travel to my job.
No bad feel for comfort but I always feel them, I didn't forget that I have a big things behind my ears. ( I have glasses )

Absolutely no lost connection Between the 2 earphones. I didn't see battery life but yeah, minimum 3/4h 

A very great product! I take one case for tidy earphones. For me trn Should have planned a case.

It's AAC to on my mi max 3 with deezer and mp3 320. It's very difficult to hear a compression. I think there is a little smoothing to clean compression.

A really great surprise for me because I can say " ok for Bluetooth the quality is Acceptable for me"


----------



## assassin10000 (Nov 30, 2018)

antdroid said:


> TRN BT20 --
> 
> No instructions in the box!



Saw the instructions posted here, thanks to @maxxevv:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2571#post-14622693



maxxevv said:


> 1: Long press button on both modules for about 5 seconds for Left/Right pairing sequence.
> 2. Once there,  press the button on Right module 2 times quickly.  The Left / Right are paired. You'll see the light on one of the module fades and turns offs. Left/Right Pairing is done.
> 3. Switch off the modules.
> 4. To pair with phone, long press for 3~5 seconds, and turn on BT module on handphone / laptop to search and pair.  It will pair as per any normal BT module now.
> 5. If left/right pairing fails,  you can reset/redo the pairing by long pressing the buttons for both modules for 15 seconds to clear the memory. And repeat from Step 1.






Slater said:


> I just checked the tracking on my BT20 bought 11.11. It hasn’t even left China yet! It just posted today.
> 
> I am bummed. I thought I would have it in my hands this week
> 
> The anticipation is makin’ me late and keepin’ me waiting




Hopefully the savings is worth the wait lol.

I impulse ordered mine the 26th. I'm in the same boat as you, have a tracking number but it hasn't been sent/left the country yet.


----------



## Slater

ShakyJake said:


> Maybe I need one of the out of phase cables to go with my out of phase KZ ZSN?  In this case, two wrongs do make a right! I wonder if some of the Ali Express sellers will offer this as an option: In-phase or out-of-phase



That’s actually not a bad idea!


----------



## IryxBRO (Nov 30, 2018)

While working on the upcoming review, wanted to share the first impressions on* ikko OH1* IEMs (new brand name and their first product). After spending couple of days with those I would assume that ikko brand and particularly OH1 product would become popular soon. It is based on 1 x Knowles 33518 armature driver and 10mm dynamic driver with titanium diaphragm. Sounds balanced and neutral (may be with a very small tendency towards brighter side). Good extention of both - lower and higher ends. Mids are natural, neither recessed nor elevated. Instrument separation and scene width are both great. Seems that I would place it close to my favorite IEMs in terms of audio qulaity. The build and crafting are great as well. Couple of pictures:


----------



## exavolt (Nov 30, 2018)

antdroid said:


> I just tried the most sensitive IEMs I have on hand — a loaner Campfire Orion — and there’s basically no audible hiss with full volume and no playback, while active and connected. BUT - Once I play a song, press pause, there is a slight audible white noise — less than or equal to what ANC headphones produce, before it goes away in about five seconds. Was wondering if that was a Spotify thing, but same thing occurs in Poweramp. This could be annoying for Andromedas or other sensitive IEMs while playing songs with quiet spots. It’s similar to ANC white noise.
> 
> I never noticed this with the ME1 or ZSN using the 2-pin one I have. But those are not as sensitive as the Orion, not even close.


I believe that's the BT thing. It's transition from high-power mode to low-power mode. When the music is playing, it's using high-power mode, and it'll go back to low-power mode after few seconds after we paused the music. My KZ AptX BT cable has the same issue, and that's deal breaker for me.

Do you hear popping sound when the noise is going away?


----------



## Holypal

ScottPilgrim said:


> Faultless sound. Speaker-like, almost. Definitely an amazing DD. Bass is just right.
> 
> I would call this the OnePlus of IEMs.
> 
> The Moondrop Kanas Pro, folks.




It's very pretty!  How about the comfort? I saw it's a little bit heavy.


----------



## darmanastartes

IryxBRO said:


> While working on the upcoming review, wanted to share the first impressions on* ikko OH1* IEMs (new brand name and their first product). After spending couple of days with those I would assume that ikko brand and particularly OH1 product would become popular soon. It is based on 1 x Knowles 33518 armature driver and 10mm dynamic driver with titanium diaphragm. Sounds balanced and neutral (may be with a very small tendency towards brighter side). Good extention of both - lower and higher ends. Mids are natural, neither recessed nor elevated. Instrument separation and scene width are both great. Seems that I would place it close to my favorite IEMs in terms of audio qulaity. The build and crafting are great as well. Couple of pictures:



Great photos! What kind of camera and lens are you using?


----------



## IryxBRO

darmanastartes said:


> Great photos! What kind of camera and lens are you using?



 Thanx. You haven't seen others... I would attach several pictures to get a clue... 

Camera: Sony NEX-5T
Lens: Nikkor 50mm|F1.8 or Nikkor VRII 70-200mm|F2.8
Flat profile with further postproduction in Adobe Camera Raw.


----------



## exavolt

IryxBRO said:


> Camera: Sony NEX-5T
> Lens: Nikkor 50mm|F1.8 or Nikkor VRII 70-200mm|F2.8
> Flat profile with further postproduction in Adobe Camera Raw.


With a lens adapter?

I am surprised to see another NEX-5 owner (mine is 5N).


----------



## IryxBRO (Nov 30, 2018)

exavolt said:


> With a lens adapter?
> 
> I am surprised to see another NEX-5 owner (mine is 5N).



Cheap DOLLICE NIKON (G) -> NEX manual adapter with aperture ring. I've chosen T instead of N cause the video is a bit better. Filming a lot of aerials from copters and need the best quality. Something like this:


----------



## audio123

Single Planar, Dynamic, Balanced Armature & Hybrid!


----------



## antdroid

exavolt said:


> I believe that's the BT thing. It's transition from high-power mode to low-power mode. When the music is playing, it's using high-power mode, and it'll go back to low-power mode after few seconds after we paused the music. My KZ AptX BT cable has the same issue, and that's deal breaker for me.
> 
> Do you hear popping sound when the noise is going away?



No popping.


----------



## antdroid

Another quick update on the TRN BT20 - No hiss with UM ME1. faint hiss with the KZ ZSN


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Nov 30, 2018)

I have updated my site some with some new features like an IEM ranking page, an IEM poll where you can vote on what you want me to review next, and a discord server for chat purposes. Link if you want to check it out  https://www.ramenaudio.com/2018/11/site-updates.html


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Holypal said:


> It's very pretty!  How about the comfort? I saw it's a little bit heavy.


i use small size tips usually, my ears are small. im using sony hybrids, and my left ear hurts at times. also the massive housing sticks out. gonna get spinfits and see if they help!


----------



## eggnogg (Nov 30, 2018)

Ibasso IT01S purplish blue w/ its tuning filter


Spoiler: [][]










inside looks


----------



## Animagus

Does anyone have the Hifi Boy OS V3, Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 and Anew U1 all three or any two, to do a comparison?


----------



## IryxBRO (Dec 1, 2018)

Animagus said:


> Does anyone have the Hifi Boy OS V3, Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 and Anew U1 all three or any two, to do a comparison?



 Have Anew U1 and everything else what is mentioned in my signature...  may be something to compare it to from my list?


----------



## chickenmoon

Animagus said:


> Does anyone have the Hifi Boy OS V3, Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 and Anew U1 all three or any two, to do a comparison?



I only have the Kylin which I can describe a bit since no one has so far. It is an excellent sounding IEM of the warm and smooth (L shaped) category. It is very warm however and I found it works well for me on brighter sources only. On warmer sources I find the warmth/bass too much even with the widest bore tips I have.


----------



## geagle

chickenmoon said:


> I only have the Kylin which I can describe a bit since no one has so far. It is an excellent sounding IEM of the warm and smooth (L shaped) category. It is very warm however and I found it works well for me on brighter sources only. On warmer sources I find the warmth/bass too much even with the widest bore tips I have.


lol... I bought the Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 (they have not arrived yet) after hawaiibadboy described them, compared to the DM6, as having more treble, and being more similar to the Sony EX1000. I really hope your description is NOT spot on, or I expect I'll be quite disappointed with them. Guess we'll see


----------



## IryxBRO

chickenmoon said:


> I only have the Kylin which I can describe a bit since no one has so far. It is an excellent sounding IEM of the warm and smooth (L shaped) category. It is very warm however and I found it works well for me on brighter sources only. On warmer sources I find the warmth/bass too much even with the widest bore tips I have.



Anew U1 have (assumingly) linear AFR distribution and (definitely) neutral sound. It means that if Kylin has L-shape, Anew U1 would have less impact on lows.


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 1, 2018)

geagle said:


> lol... I bought the Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 (they have not arrived yet) after hawaiibadboy described them, compared to the DM6, as having more treble, and being more similar to the Sony EX1000. I really hope your description is NOT spot on, or I expect I'll be quite disappointed with them. Guess we'll see



I can assure you that the Kylin and the EX1000 have hardly anything  in common besides being IEMs.  I usually never watch videos about IEMs but for unknown reasons I watched this terrible one full of rants and insults where HBB recommends the DM6 and Kylin as his two picks for 11/11 and I can't recall him saying that. The Whizzer A15 Pro Haydn is a bit like an EX1000 without the hot treble however but the Kylin is an altogether different beast. Anyway, looking forward to your impressions of the Kylin when you get them.


----------



## chickenmoon

IryxBRO said:


> Anew U1 have (assumingly) linear AFR distribution and (definitely) neutral sound. It means that if Kylin has L-shape, Anew U1 would have less impact on lows.



I was under the impression the U1 was a V-shaped IEM similar to the IT01 but clearer/more detailed. I didn't buy it on 11/11 as there was no rebates but I am still itching to click the buy button especially since there is a black version available now.


----------



## crabdog

chickenmoon said:


> I only have the Kylin which I can describe a bit since no one has so far. It is an excellent sounding IEM of the warm and smooth (L shaped) category. It is very warm however and I found it works well for me on brighter sources only. On warmer sources I find the warmth/bass too much even with the widest bore tips I have.


That sounds similar to the TFZ Balance 2M and if so, it would be right up my alley. Very curious about this one now.


----------



## dondonut

Which chinese headphone (over-ear) would currently be considered highest value (say up to $100)? Would that be some superlux? I currently own the sennheiser HD25 ii-2, I like that but they at times they sound a bit lifeless to me.


----------



## crabdog

dondonut said:


> Which chinese headphone (over-ear) would currently be considered highest value (say up to $100)? Would that be some superlux? I currently own the sennheiser HD25 ii-2, I like that but they at times they sound a bit lifeless to me.


You'll get better answers to that question here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/


----------



## dondonut

Ah right, I assumed this was the thread for that as well with *'portable headphones'* in the title, didnt bother to check for other threads. Thanks, seems I got some reading up to do


----------



## geagle (Dec 1, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> I can assure you that the Kylin and the EX1000 have hardly anything  in common besides being IEMs.  I usually never watch videos about IEMs but for unknown reasons I watched this terrible one full of rants and insults where HBB recommends the DM6 and Kylin as his two picks for 11/11 and I can't recall him saying that. The Whizzer A15 Pro Haydn is a bit like an EX1000 without the hot treble however but the Kylin is an altogether different beast. Anyway, looking forward to your impressions of the Kylin when you get them.



Eh, I have absolutely no reason to doubt your honesty, my friend, except that I simply would like you to be wrong (as that would make my life easier - and if you should prove to be wrong for some reason, that might STILL have nothing to do with your honesty, of course  - might be a matter of sources, tips, cables, burn in, or something else, too, that explain why you're hearing them as warm - or, then, again, they simply are warm, OTOH, and you're hearing them as they are - which I'd REALLY hope is not the case , but well... ).

This is why I thought they were more treblish than the DM6 - I did not ask HBB, but somebody else did: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2619#post-14591449

Plus: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2623#post-14592139 , and yeah, the vid (which might be the one you actually watched?) does say, around 2.11 on, that the whizzer have more treble than the DM6 ... which MIGHT make the DM6 simply warmer, ofc  (and that does make me even less happy, as I had ALREADY ordered the DM6, before getting the Whizzer, too, lol)

We'll see  ... but well, I was looking forward to something nearer the EX1000 than what you were implying in your post, lol

Edited to add: might be worth it to look into the Whizzer A15 Pro Haydn, OTOH


----------



## Nimweth

geagle said:


> Eh, I have absolutely no reason to doubt your honesty, my friend, except that I simply would like you to be wrong (as that would make my life easier - and if you should prove to be wrong for some reason, that might STILL have nothing to do with your honesty, of course  - might be a matter of sources, tips, cables, burn in, or something else, too, that explain why you're hearing them as warm - or, then, again, they simply are warm, OTOH, and you're hearing them as they are - which I'd REALLY hope is not the case , but well... ).
> 
> This is why I thought they were more treblish than the DM6 - I did not ask HBB, but somebody else did: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2619#post-14591449
> 
> ...


----------



## Nimweth

Uh-oh! My message ended up in the previous quote! I was saying that the Whizzer A15 Haydn is a neutral IEM and I wanted to know if anyone had aa recommendation for tips on the Haydn tto improve the bass as the rest of the frequency range is excellent. Any ideas?


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 1, 2018)

geagle said:


> Eh, I have absolutely no reason to doubt your honesty, my friend, except that I simply would like you to be wrong (as that would make my life easier - and if you should prove to be wrong for some reason, that might STILL have nothing to do with your honesty, of course  - might be a matter of sources, tips, cables, burn in, or something else, too, that explain why you're hearing them as warm - or, then, again, they simply are warm, OTOH, and you're hearing them as they are - which I'd REALLY hope is not the case , but well... ).
> 
> This is why I thought they were more treblish than the DM6 - I did not ask HBB, but somebody else did: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2619#post-14591449
> 
> ...



DM6 might be more neutral I would think and  btw, the Kylin's page title in the Whizzer shop includes the "juicy bass" words...  What they exactly meant by that I only understood after receiving the buggers... 

And yeah, the A15 Pro is a good one IMO, get it.


----------



## chickenmoon

Nimweth said:


> Uh-oh! My message ended up in the previous quote! I was saying that the Whizzer A15 Haydn is a neutral IEM and I wanted to know if anyone had aa recommendation for tips on the Haydn tto improve the bass as the rest of the frequency range is excellent. Any ideas?



Well, the usual applies I guess, narrow bore tips to increase bass levels, maybe MH1 tips or spinfits if you want particular recommendations. You also might want to try to partially close the front vents with some tape and see if you like it better. 

I just like the A15 Pro like it is for when I don't feel like listening to boosted bass at all.


----------



## audionab

does anyone have trn im1 here?


----------



## mbwilson111

audionab said:


> does anyone have trn im1 here?



Maybe you should get them and report back


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe you should get them and report back


I almost bought them but held off due to someone close to the manufacturer saying they are tuned for more treble than than anything else in the trn lineup a big no no to me.So I decided not to waist my time and money reviewing them but if you like treble I guess these are for you.


----------



## IryxBRO

chickenmoon said:


> I was under the impression the U1 was a V-shaped IEM similar to the IT01 but clearer/more detailed. I didn't buy it on 11/11 as there was no rebates but I am still itching to click the buy button especially since there is a black version available now.



Who said that U1 is V-shaped? All reviews that I read and my as well saying that those are fairly neutral compared to other rivals named in the reviews.


----------



## chickenmoon

IryxBRO said:


> Who said that U1 is V-shaped? All reviews that I read and my as well saying that those are fairly neutral compared to other rivals named in the reviews.



Who knows who said it, someone must have or maybe I just misunderstood.

Anyway I just ordered a black one so I'll soon be able to judge for myself.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm listening to the TRN IM1's right now and am enjoying them after I found that I need very wide bore shallow tips. Any small bore tips caused a case of no bass at all. This is due to two individual sound bores (one from the dynamic driver, the other the BA driver) and block either they sound terrible. Once bores are clear the Bass is powerful and treble is nice and bright, not piercing, just good. did I mention Bass......


----------



## nxnje

HungryPanda said:


> I'm listening to the TRN IM1's right now and am enjoying them after I found that I need very wide bore shallow tips. Any small bore tips caused a case of no bass at all. This is due to two individual sound bores (one from the dynamic driver, the other the BA driver) and block either they sound terrible. Once bores are clear the Bass is powerful and treble is nice and bright, not piercing, just good. did I mention Bass......


Which wide bore tips do you use? I really need a good pair of them (cheap ones).
Anyway, how is the soundstage of the IM1? Could you compare them with the most similar KZ you can compare to them?


----------



## Nimweth

chickenmoon said:


> Well, the usual applies I guess, narrow bore tips to increase bass levels, maybe MH1 tips or spinfits if you want particular recommendations. You also might want to try to partially close the front vents with some tape and see if you like it better.
> 
> I just like the A15 Pro like it is for when I don't feel like listening to boosted bass at all.


OK, I'll try that. I just feel the bass is a little anaemic, perhaps it's the seal. I don't like boosted bass either, all my favourite IEMs are neutral in signature.


----------



## HungryPanda

nxnje said:


> Which wide bore tips do you use? I really need a good pair of them (cheap ones).
> Anyway, how is the soundstage of the IM1? Could you compare them with the most similar KZ you can compare to them?


I got these ones, I picked 48 large black but you can pick what colour and size you want.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REPLACEM...1dc682aee:m:mc5s9ZOVvYtZRk5euf-RYlQ:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## IryxBRO

chickenmoon said:


> Who knows who said it, someone must have or maybe I just misunderstood.
> 
> Anyway I just ordered a black one so I'll soon be able to judge for myself.



My greetings!!! Good IEMs and I hope you'd like it. Waiting for your feedback...


----------



## Legislative (Dec 2, 2018)

During the last week I received my KZ ZS10 and BQEYZ KC2 from the 11:11 sales. The KZ's just sound awful to me, thin weak, not doing anything well at all. I don't know if it's the fit but I've tried about 6 different sets of tips and nothing. They also ran for several hours plugged into the pc to try and break them in. Nothing.

The KC2 I got for about £25 and to be honest they are stunning, one of the greatest audio purchases I have made. Ok I have no IEMs that cost more but good god the difference between these and my best cheap IEMs is huge. I've got a DIY hifi setup with a some really top notch stuff and these do a fair few things better. Separation, detail, presentation are all very sophisticated. Basically no sibilance. They are beautiful. I just wish they had  a touch more bass but perhaps that would upset the balance. I'm getting this of the fairly lowly Xduoo X3.


----------



## Legislative (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok I extended the nozzles on the ZS10s by about 5mm using heatsink tubing and some small diameter springs cut to length. They now actually work as an IEMs. What a terrible design. Ok im a large bloke 6 feet 3 with big ear canals but that's the first IEMs I haven't been able to get to work. Anyway bodged up like that they are pleasant enough, highs are a bit harsh and a bit muddled in places though bass is pretty decent.

A-B testing with the KC2 and WoW my appreciation for BQEYZ went up even further these things absolutely sparkle, so alive and dynamic sounding.

Love them.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 2, 2018)

Legislative said:


> During the last week I received my KZ ZS10 and BQEYZ KC2 from the 11:11 sales. The KZ's just sound awful to me, thin weak, not doing anything well at all. I don't know if it's the fit but I've tried about 6 different sets of tips and nothing. They also ran for several hours plugged into the pc to try and break them in. Nothing.



The "thin" probably refers to the ZS10's strongly recessed midrange. This is obvious when superimposing its frequency response graph over those of similar models. You would have done better with the ZSR .



Spoiler: Superimposed KZ FR graphs: ZS10, ZS5, and ZSR










Here the whole review including extensive discussion of the thin midrange:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-zs10.23034/reviews#review-20247


----------



## Legislative

No the thin sound was definitely caused because I couldn't get the things far enough into my ear canal to create a seal. With the nozzles lengthened they now seal and produce music.

 They do sound quite muddled to me but that may well be due the the acoustic changes caused by my DIY. Unfortunately there is nothing I can do about that.


----------



## IryxBRO

Legislative said:


> Ok I extended the nozzles on the ZS10s by about 5mm using heatsink tubing and some small diameter springs cut to length. They now actually work as an IEMs. What a terrible design. Ok im a large bloke 6 feet 3 with big ear canals but that's the first IEMs I haven't been able to get to work. Anyway bodged up like that they are pleasant enough, highs are a bit harsh and a bit muddled in places though bass is pretty decent.
> 
> A-B testing with the KC2 and WoW my appreciation for BQEYZ went up even further these things absolutely sparkle, so alive and dynamic sounding.
> 
> Love them.



I've once taken a bad decision to buy KZ. Here is what happened: link
On the other hand - love BQEYZ KB100: link

I think that BQEYZ is investing much more efforts in every single IEMs whereas KZ just stamping it in huge numbers


----------



## SuperLuigi

Whoever decided on the stock tip for the ez audio d4 should be shot. I felt the headphones were pretty lackluster as a first impression but man they sound different with better tips. Still trying to find the right ones but boy does it make a improvement. At this point I still think the KZ ed16 is better tho but I'm really gonna give the d4 a good listen tomorrow.


I also ended up getting my pair of qcy qm05. First impressions are quite impressive for the cost(7 USD)

They seem to be a more fun, consumer grade sound but really quite impressive for the price. Solid wire, quite comfy, and sounds good. I'm looking forward to giving these a good listen at work tomorrow.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

audionab said:


> does anyone have trn im1 here?


Mine are on the way. Ordered 11.11 but shipped only 11.28


----------



## Animagus (Dec 3, 2018)

Here are my quick first impressions and overview of the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3.

I was looking for a new capable IEM to serve as my daily drivers as well as rugged monitors for live gigs. I was advised to go for the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 in the sub $200 category of IEMs enthusiastically by Prime Audio, Audio123 and Penon.   

Just reading the description impressed me as it uses all Knowles Balanced Armature drivers with 3 crossovers, 7 tuning switches and 12 frequency division components on both sides(USA and Japan HQ components). It has a low frequency sound tube channel combination, high frequency independent catheter plus damping (info taken from Penon's listing).

 The fit and finish is amongst the best I've seen in this price range. The seam isn't visible and there aren't any bubbles in the body. The nozzle is finished in matte so that the eartips don't slip away as it isn't a traditional lip design.

It has 3 dip switches which lets you alter the sound signature a bit and it works well. The difference isn't night and day but a very tasteful addition of bass or treble with different combinations of the switches. I'd suggest everyone try different combinations to see which one they like best.  

I must say that from the first listen, I was very comfortable with the sound signature.  In the default 020 mode, everything sounds well balanced and natural. I've taken them for spin across various genres and everything sounds exactly like how I expect it to. Quantity of bass is enough and is impactful when it needs to be. Mids are well balanced across all frequencies. Treble clarity is very good and there aren't any intrusive high frequency boosts which makes for an enjoyable and fatigue free listening experience.

Soundstage, imaging and separation are all good. In modern music's busy mixes with guitars, synths, bass, drums and percussion, you’ll be able to hear everything clearly and positioned in the image accurately. Soundstage is of the kind which makes you feel a ‘part of the band’ rather than an ‘audience member in the crowd’.  

I definitely recommend the TSMR-3 to people who would like a well built resin based IEM with a balanced tuning and an added advantage of tuning switches.


----------



## superuser1




----------



## IryxBRO

Done reviewing iKKO OH1. Very appealing and capable IEMs. 
Here is my full review on HeadFi: LINK
And at my website: LINK


----------



## scottanz

IryxBRO said:


> Done reviewing iKKO OH1. Very appealing and capable IEMs.
> Here is my full review on HeadFi: LINK
> And at my website: LINK


Great review! after demo'ing the Kinera Idun I really love the sound of it and glad to have found another reviewer with similar tastes!
I'm kind of worried the DM6 I purchased during 11/11 will not have the sound signature of the Idun's. 

To all Ostry KC06a lovers the Idun will not disappointed I consider it an upgrade on the KC06a. Although I only demo'ed them for 10 minutes the signature of the Idun's are very close.
Natural sounding instruments and vocals with elevated treble.


----------



## IryxBRO

scottanz said:


> Great review! after demo'ing the Kinera Idun I really love the sound of it and glad to have found another reviewer with similar tastes!
> I'm kind of worried the DM6 I purchased during 11/11 will not have the sound signature of the Idun's.
> 
> To all Ostry KC06a lovers the Idun will not disappointed I consider it an upgrade on the KC06a. Although I only demo'ed them for 10 minutes the signature of the Idun's are very close.
> Natural sounding instruments and vocals with elevated treble.



Thanks for the feedback. Kinera IDUN are great IEMs but iKKO OH1 doesn't lack the lower end. On the other hand - IDUN has better and more gentle treble. As written in my review - Kinera would realease IDUN Deluxe soon with rework of lower range. Here is the AFR from them in comparion to regular IDUN. Green - IDUN Deluxe. Red - regular IDUN


----------



## scottanz

IryxBRO said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Kinera IDUN are great IEMs but iKKO OH1 doesn't lack the lower end. On the other hand - IDUN has better and more gentle treble. As written in my review - Kinera would realease IDUN Deluxe soon with rework of lower range. Here is the AFR from them in comparion to regular IDUN. Green - IDUN Deluxe. Red - regular IDUN


I saw the post on their official Facebook page about the Idun deluxe but its only limited to 500 pieces, hope to have a chance to try them before deciding!
Did you have a chance to try the DM6? could you give us a comparison if you did?

I tried the Hifi boy OSv3 too and they sounded unnatural to me, I don't know if it's because I'm not used to the sound signature but it makes the singers sound like they have a flu.


----------



## IryxBRO

No


scottanz said:


> I saw the post on their official Facebook page about the Idun deluxe but its only limited to 500 pieces, hope to have a chance to try them before deciding!
> Did you have a chance to try the DM6? could you give us a comparison if you did?
> 
> I tried the Hifi boy OSv3 too and they sounded unnatural to me, I don't know if it's because I'm not used to the sound signature but it makes the singers sound like they have a flu.



No, haven't tried those...


----------



## geagle

Just received my Whizzer Kylin A-He03, and they're quite nice, in person. As for the sound, right out of the box they definitely sound like @chickenmoon said... PLENTY of bass. So if these are supposed to have more treble than the DM6, I am starting to look LESS forward to receiving the DM6, lol 

We'll see how it goes... maybe burn in will help. Or maybe the DM6 will be better  .


----------



## superuser1

geagle said:


> Just received my Whizzer Kylin A-He03, and they're quite nice, in person. As for the sound, right out of the box they definitely sound like @chickenmoon said... PLENTY of bass. So if these are supposed to have more treble than the DM6, I am starting to look LESS forward to receiving the DM6, lol
> 
> We'll see how it goes... maybe burn in will help. Or maybe the DM6 will be better  .


I am not able to get a perfect fit.. what tips are you using?


----------



## chickenmoon

superuser1 said:


> I am not able to get a perfect fit.. what tips are you using?



The tips are rubbish IMO, I think they had the same in the A15 Pro already, a bit bizzare that the premium earphones don't get at least as much as the excellent tip set bundled with the A15.

I use the WH-208 tips with it, larger size, a red one on the right and a blue one on the left.


----------



## geagle

@superuser1 Spiral dots (in L) - they are usually the best choice for my ears in about 90%+ of cases... for the other cases I need something else.

I tried the included silicon tips (in l), could not get a seal, either... the nozzles on these are a bit short, looks to me


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 3, 2018)

I have been using the Semkarch SKC-CNT1 quite a bit while my Kanas Pro are being burnt-in and I must say it's exceeded my expectations, very enjoyable and engaging "energetic" v-shaped signature with great clarity and detail, carbon nanotube driver so you can lower the volume quite bit without losing of either. At least as much of a crowd pleaser as the IT01 IMO.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

My review of the EZAudio D4 is up they really are an absolutely amazing pair of earbuds (or earphones which ever you prefer to call them) for only $10 https://www.ramenaudio.com/2018/12/ezaudio-d4-stunning-10-pair-of.html


----------



## Otto Motor

SuperLuigi said:


> Whoever decided on the stock tip for the ez audio d4 should be shot. I felt the headphones were pretty lackluster as a first impression but man they sound different with better tips. Still trying to find the right ones but boy does it make a improvement. At this point I still think the KZ ed16 is better tho but I'm really gonna give the d4 a good listen tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I also ended up getting my pair of qcy qm05. First impressions are quite impressive for the cost(7 USD)
> ...


I think it is a combination of ear-canal design and tips design - therefore *our parents are in part responsible for the poor functionality of the stock tips.* The stock tips work for me but I get even more bass volume out of narrow-bore tips whereas others are happier with wide-bore tips.


----------



## Trebor1966

chickenmoon said:


> I have been using the Semkarch SKC-CNT1 quite a bit while my Kanas Pro are being burnt-in and I must say it's exceeded my expectations, very enjoyable and engaging "energetic" v-shaped signature with great clarity and detail, carbon nanotube driver so you can lower the volume quite bit without losing of either. At least as much of a crowd pleaser as the IT01 IMO.





chickenmoon said:


> The tips are rubbish IMO, I think they had the same in the A15 Pro already, a bit bizzare that the premium earphones don't get at least as much as the excellent tip set bundled with the A15.
> 
> I use the WH-208 tips with it, larger size, a red one on the right and a blue one on the left.



Can you briefly compare Kanas Pro with Semkarch - are they similar or is still KPE on a higher level


----------



## chickenmoon

Trebor1966 said:


> Can you briefly compare Kanas Pro with Semkarch - are they similar or is still KPE on a higher level



I've only listened to both in isolation so I can't really assess their technical prowess with respect to each other. They are very different in sound signature though, with the Semkarch being an energetic v-shape and the Kanas Pro neutralish. I don't think stacking them against each other is very useful as they clearly are in such different categories.

What I can say about the Kanas Pro however is that although I haven't spent much time with them yet, it's extremely likely they are going to displace the Simgot EN700 Pro from my best/top/fav spot. I love my EN700 Pro to bits but when I use it my QP1R DAP it doesn't really sound better than when I listen to it through my goto Audiotrak Prodigy Cube Black Edition with Burson v5i opamp DAC/Amp. In fact I like the EN700 Pro better on the Cube than on the QP1R as the Cube has a more engaging  and dynamic sound than the QP1R to my ears. With the Kanas Pro it's another story altogether it seems and whereas it appears to just about edge the EN700 Pro on the Cube in technicality, when I use it on the QP1R it's like I clearly enter in another, superior, dimension of sound. In other words, the Kanas Pro scales up to the better source whereas the EN700 Pro doesn't. I did burst into spontaneous laughter  out of joy and incredulity a couple of times at how good they sounded on the QP1R. Arguably I don't know what a good TOTL may sound like but this is really very very good. Someone on Ali rated the Kanas Pro higher than the EX-1000 (which is S- in Crinacle's ratings) and I am not surprised as I also have the EX-1000 (which I think is a bit overrated). How do the Semkarch stack up to that, frankly I don't know as I haven't tried it on the QP1R and I don't really care either, It's a very good sounding pair for "fun" listening and they won't touch the Kanas Pro for "serious" listening, that's for sure.

Well this is it, all I can say for now, it's early days with both, all to be taken with a grain of salt, new toy syndrome oblige...


----------



## ruckus1027

Hey guys I posted about an issue with my TinAudio T2s before.  It's cutting out when I'm moving a lot, I assumed it was due to less than ideal MMCX connection and some people had the same issue.  I found a simple fix for it and thought I'd share it.  IDK if this has been covered before or not but here it is.

Just cut out a small sheet of thicker stock paper in the shape below.  I guess the thickness depends on how loose yours is.  Mine was crude and not perfect at all, just enough to shim the connection and put pressure on it to keep it from wiggling around when you move.  I placed it right below the snap o ring of the male part.  Seems to be working pretty well, have been using it for a few days now and haven't heard any interruption in sound.


----------



## Slater

I finally received my NiceHCK EP10 Fukushima 11.11 mystery/lucky bag IEM today.

Seems really nice. Nice heavy metal build, ergonomic housing that fits my ear well, and a nice cable. The tips suck and the nozzle is really shallow, so I tossed on some Starlines.

I have not listened to them long enough to form a solid opinion on their sound, but from what I have heard so far they have a nice warm bassy tune with a nice amount of clear treble.

I’m looking forward to putting them through their paces and seeing what they’re capable of.


----------



## Trebor1966

chickenmoon said:


> I've only listened to both in isolation so I can't really assess their technical prowess with respect to each other. They are very different in sound signature though, with the Semkarch being an energetic v-shape and the Kanas Pro neutralish. I don't think stacking them against each other is very useful as they clearly are in such different categories.
> 
> What I can say about the Kanas Pro however is that although I haven't spent much time with them yet, it's extremely likely they are going to displace the Simgot EN700 Pro from my best/top/fav spot. I love my EN700 Pro to bits but when I use it my QP1R DAP it doesn't really sound better than when I listen to it through my goto Audiotrak Prodigy Cube Black Edition with Burson v5i opamp DAC/Amp. In fact I like the EN700 Pro better on the Cube than on the QP1R as the Cube has a more engaging  and dynamic sound than the QP1R to my ears. With the Kanas Pro it's another story altogether it seems and whereas it appears to just about edge the EN700 Pro on the Cube in technicality, when I use it on the QP1R it's like I clearly enter in another, superior, dimension of sound. In other words, the Kanas Pro scales up to the better source whereas the EN700 Pro doesn't. I did burst into spontaneous laughter  out of joy and incredulity a couple of times at how good they sounded on the QP1R. Arguably I don't know what a good TOTL may sound like but this is really very very good. Someone on Ali rated the Kanas Pro higher than the EX-1000 (which is S- in Crinacle's ratings) and I am not surprised as I also have the EX-1000 (which I think is a bit overrated). How do the Semkarch stack up to that, frankly I don't know as I haven't tried it on the QP1R and I don't really care either, It's a very good sounding pair for "fun" listening and they won't touch the Kanas Pro for "serious" listening, that's for sure.
> 
> Well this is it, all I can say for now, it's early days with both, all to be taken with a grain of salt, new toy syndrome oblige...



Thank you for your detailed impressions - i also own KPE, EX1k and a lot other dynamic inears. The EX1k is definitely still the reference for bass texture and quality but KPE IMHO have better mids (they are not recessed like EX1k) and no peaks in the upper mids.
Therefore in two disciplines they can beat the EX1k. The really new king of dynamic inears IMHO is JVC FD02. Compared to KPE the bass is more neutral, faster and have lots of better texture quality. Also the highs are more refined. The mids are a little bit difficult because they are very forwarding with a lot of energy. So they can get fatiguing with tracks with high dynamic range. The resolution is definitely comparable to multi BA's. 
I think DLC drivers are the best driver technology currently available. The advantage is the high resolution combined with speed and perfect layering.
A few years ago it was not possible to get this quality from a single driver.


----------



## Slater (Dec 3, 2018)

Slater said:


> I finally received my NiceHCK EP10 Fukushima 11.11 mystery/lucky bag IEM today.
> 
> Seems really nice. Nice heavy metal build, ergonomic housing that fits my ear well, and a nice cable. The tips suck and the nozzle is really shallow, so I tossed on some Starlines.
> 
> ...



So I really like the EP10 the more and more I use them. This is easily my favorite 11.11 purchase, and worth every penny of $4.80!

Here's some observations:

1. The comfort is off the hook. The angled nozzles allow the IEM to sit at just the right angle, and the straight leg on the bottom of the shell tucks securely into the intertragic notch. I have been wearing them for hours with no discomfort whatsoever.

2. The EP10 are perfect for music that is traditionally bass light, such as 60s-80s rock. They fill in just enough additional low end to make the songs sound more modern and fun. For example, Paul McCartney's Pipes of Peace, Sade's Diamond Life, and The Housemartins' London 0 Hull 4. These albums can sound dull and boring on IEMs like Tin Audio T2 and even the KZ ZSN. Don't get me wrong - the T2 and ZSN are awesome IEMs, but this is a perfect example of why I like having different gear for different genres. It really makes a huge difference in listening enjoyment.

3. I also noticed some micro details in the bass, that I usually only notice in full size headphones (not IEMs):

In Dirty Work by Steely Dan, I can actually feel a subtle vibration/pressure from the kick drum reverberating, like if my head was very close to the kick drum.
In Michael Jackson's Rock With You, I can feel the same subtle pressure effect from the snare drums and even from the finger snaps.
In Michael Jackson's Don't Stop Till You Get Enough, I can feel the bass guitar strings vibrating. Again, very subtle but it's there.
At 1st I assumed this was simply due to the EP10's v shape tune. But I tested the same tracks back-to-back against some other v shaped IEMs and the effect was not the same. Very cool 

4. I do feel that the EP10 tuning has noticeably cleaner mids and tighter bass when amped. When played directly from my iPhone SE and unamped, it sounds somewhat mushier (like there is a thin layer of glue or honey smeared on the drum heads).

5. Mids can be recessed (more noticeable on some tracks vs others). For example, on Michael Jackson's Thriller, the background guitar that comes in at 0:28 is buried to the point that it's barely noticeable 

6. The chin slider is useless. I'm glad the EP10 even has one, but it's too large to be effective, and slides back down after a while. If it continues to bother me, I may give it a whack with a flathead screwdriver (or a gentle pinch with some end nipper wire dikes) to shape it more into a figure 8 and making it tighter.

Have any of the other EP10 owners noticed any of these things?


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> So I really like the EP10 the more and more I use them. This is easily my favorite 11.11 purchase, and worth every penny of $4.80!
> 
> Here's some observations:
> 
> ...



I'll bite.

I had a problem with the shallow insertion. Couldn't get them to stay in reliably, even after rolling through a dozen kinds of tips. Ultimately, I flipped them over and wore them looped over my ear. Bingo. Much better fit. 

I find them more L-shaped than V-shaped. More like the IT01 than the V80, for example. The bass is wonderful, the mids are present and clear, and the treble isn't aggressive. Only a couple hours with them, but they are keepers. Glad I picked up three more for gifts, though I probably should have doubled that.

I will be trying mine amped, as they require high gain on my DP-X1, which reduces battery life significantly. I imagine that will tighten up the bass a bit, but while the EP10 is not muddy, it does not have much detail in the bass. It's more about heft. There's also a little bit of glare in the mids, I find. Nothing major though. 

All in all, I would have been happy with these at $40.


----------



## Slater (Dec 3, 2018)

phthora said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> I had a problem with the shallow insertion. Couldn't get them to stay in reliably, even after rolling through a dozen kinds of tips. Ultimately, I flipped them over and wore them looped over my ear. Bingo. Much better fit.
> 
> ...



So I had a problem with shallow insertion. The 2 tips that worked well were KZ Starlines and Spinfit CP100. The Spinfits actually reduced the sub bass a few dBs, making them less L shaped. The Spinfits are what I settled on, even though both allow me to wear them pointing down.

Also, I agree about the treble - it is not aggressive, yet is clear and has plenty of presence. Too often to avoid aggressive treble, manufacturers tune it to be overly smooth. But then it loses all of its detail and sounds lifeless. This is right in the middle - not too aggressive, but not too smooth.

Is the EP10 perfect? Nah. But it is going into my regular rotation for sure, to be used especially for pre-loudness war stuff.

If I had known how nice these were, I would have ordered more of these during 11.11! But then again, hindsight is always 20/20, right? It's idea for gifts like you pointed out. They look and feel premium; definitely presenting themselves as costing much more! And they're less intimidating looking than a large-bodied behind the ear CIEM-styled earphone, to someone who is new to the hobby.


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> So I had a problem with shallow insertion. The 2 tips that worked well were KZ Starlines and Spinfit CP100. The Spinfits actually reduced the sub bass a few dBs, making them less L shaped.
> 
> If I had known, I would have ordered more of these during 11.11! But then again, hindsight is always 20/20, right?



The Starlines were good, but I settled on Ultimate Ears tips since they were a bit more comfortable for me. Besides, who said I wanted less sub-bass?


----------



## silverfishla

Slater said:


> So I really like the EP10 the more and more I use them. This is easily my favorite 11.11 purchase, and worth every penny of $4.80!
> 
> Here's some observations:
> 
> ...


I use the EP10 with a large tip and just a kiss of a seal.  Not really inserted.  Inbetween an earbud and iem.
I really like them, they passed the sleep test, so comfortable and well made.  Great soundstage and good energy.  All frequencies are nicely represented and good clarity.  Beats a ton of earbuds on comfort and well rounded sound.  Amazing build quality, love that.
The chin slider works if your wire is a bit twisted.  If you’re too anal to handle that, I can’t help you .


----------



## HungryPanda

I was surprised how good the EP10 actually was and the design is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Cyanogenmoded (Dec 4, 2018)

I like my v80 and am anticipating arrival of T2, but some reviews and un-conventional opinions are **** on it 
Are V80s that bad ?_? I only don't like the High Frequency thats the only con, a small nit-pick. It can be controlled with eq though
Maybe the soundstage is pretty small but love them overall for 20 bucks

I think einsear t2 and rock zircon are still better than ep10?


----------



## Nabillion_786

How do you find the vocals and soundstage of your whizzer @chickenmoon and @geagle?


----------



## geagle (Dec 4, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> How do you find the vocals and soundstage of your whizzer @chickenmoon and @geagle?



I've not been listening to them much, tbh ... bass was sort of overpowering, so much so that it's the main thing I noticed. So, after a few minutes (in which I essentially said "ouch, not my cup of tea" - or something less polite to the same effect  ), I put them on burn-in, hoping that might help, and stopped thinking about them (at least for the moment).

IF bass gets to be more in balance with the rest, they might be good, overall - they did not appear to have mid-bass bleed, say, just a LOT of bass... at the moment, though, it's sort of a big "if"


----------



## TechnoidFR

This week : lucky bag black Friday. Somes have received or not ?

Just received meizu 16th too and Wow. This sound!
I forgot usb C cable for a long time ! Far better than pro 6 plus.


----------



## antdroid

Cyanogenmoded said:


> I like my v80 and am anticipating arrival of T2, but some reviews and un-conventional opinions are ****ting on it
> Are V80s that bad ?_? I only don't like the High Frequency thats the only con, a small nit-pick. It can be controlled with eq though
> Maybe the soundstage is pretty small but love them overall for 20 bucks
> 
> I think einsear t2 and rock zircon are still better than ep10?



I like the V80s and T2.


----------



## fairx

I think my gripe with tin T2 is shallow insertion . I tried no name foam that's slightly less fat than t2's own foam and it does wonder to the sound. Speed is now great and even adding depth and dynamic to the sound. Pressure inside ears aren't as hard as t2 blue foam.

My old SpinFit still too shallow. All my normal tips don't match either. Hunting some alternative on AE for silicone tips. Any recommendation? Need some deeper insertion.


----------



## nxnje

Did you try triple flange tips already?
You can buy a pair of them for less than 0.50€ on aliexpress.


----------



## exavolt (Dec 4, 2018)

Cyanogenmoded said:


> Are V80s that bad


To me they are not bad, but they are not for me. I do enjoy the physical shape (hello, Falcon), and their lows, but their laid back mids and sibilance make them out of my top picks.

In the end, it's on the eye of the beholder. If you are enjoying them, that's good and no need to listen to what others said about them.


Cyanogenmoded said:


> I think einsear t2 and rock zircon are still better than ep10?


Similarly, "better" is always relative. To those who prefer some boosted good bass might think EP10 as better (I like its cushy, extended and powerful bass); to those who like moderated bass might think Einsear T2 as better (I like its warm-bright sound and cheap price).


----------



## weedophile (Dec 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> So I really like the EP10 the more and more I use them. This is easily my favorite 11.11 purchase, and worth every penny of $4.80!
> 
> Here's some observations:
> 
> ...


Exactly! Especially the chin slider part!

They are really comfortable for long sessions which is why i love them so much. The fit for such form factor is surprising. And did i mention the looks?

I think they have a slight V shape signature, heavy on bass, light on trebles, like tick shaped?

And i always imagine IEM with this form factor to have a driver like that of an earbud, so probably more bass (not as much as the shell is closed) and are more headphone-like than normal micro driver IEMs. Just my imagination though xD like the Artiste DC1 which has a pretty interesting form factor too, and its ceramic! Too bad its not cheap and not readily available on AE. Not like i need another IEM too.....


----------



## darmanastartes

Slater said:


> So I really like the EP10 the more and more I use them. This is easily my favorite 11.11 purchase, and worth every penny of $4.80!
> 
> Here's some observations:
> 
> ...


They're super comfortable, sadly my pair had a pretty big channel imbalance in the bass (I seem to be cursed as this is the third pair of IEMs I've had this issue with) so I'm waiting on a replacement.


----------



## camikeva

darmanastartes said:


> They're super comfortable, sadly my pair had a pretty big channel imbalance in the bass (I seem to be cursed as this is the third pair of IEMs I've had this issue with) so I'm waiting on a replacement.



Looks like the fitment is hit or miss with these.  Unfortunately, it's a miss for me.  None of the included tips allowed a seal for me.  So far, the best I can do is Large Starlines--I usually use Medium, but had to step up to large due to shallow fit.  I think it has to do with how the long protrusion of the shell matches an individual's ear--at least that seems to be the problem for me.  Even with the Large Starlines I can get a seal, but I cannot keep it--the Large Starlines keep "backing out".  Oh well....


----------



## fairx

nxnje said:


> Did you try triple flange tips already?
> You can buy a pair of them for less than 0.50€ on aliexpress.


Yes that's reminds me  I do have a few  will scour my old drawer.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Anew U1. Enjoy!


----------



## Makahl

Trebor1966 said:


> Thank you for your detailed impressions - i also own KPE, EX1k and a lot other dynamic inears. The EX1k is definitely still the reference for bass texture and quality but KPE IMHO have better mids (they are not recessed like EX1k) and no peaks in the upper mids.
> Therefore in two disciplines they can beat the EX1k. The really new king of dynamic inears IMHO is JVC FD02. Compared to KPE the bass is more neutral, faster and have lots of better texture quality. Also the highs are more refined. The mids are a little bit difficult because they are very forwarding with a lot of energy. So they can get fatiguing with tracks with high dynamic range. The resolution is definitely comparable to multi BA's.
> I think DLC drivers are the best driver technology currently available. The advantage is the high resolution combined with speed and perfect layering.
> A few years ago it was not possible to get this quality from a single driver.



Interesting! Do you miss some punchy/attack drums on your KPE? I listen to mainly metal/prog so it gets quite boring when there's a drum solo and it's too "calm". Maybe it's a synergy thing because at moment I can only access my music through a laptop + Sabaj DA2 which isn't the best source but... KPE on this setup is_ almost_ there.


----------



## stryed (Dec 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> So I really like the EP10 the more and more I use them. This is easily my favorite 11.11 purchase, and worth every penny of $4.80!
> 
> Here's some observations:
> 
> ...



ep10 are great for low bass rock and Ezaudio D4 great for bass strong like Frente Bolivarista, Tommy Guerrero  Larger bores for EP10, smaller for EzAudio D4.
They're really worlds apart in signature and both are very tip sensitive. Tips can bring them closer to the middle but they're still seperated by an ocean.

I do find the EzAudio D4 special. For the EP10, I can get a noticeably better sound on my IT01 with the bass hit, however I have nothing like the EzAudio in terms of sound sig, except perhaps the Vivo EX800 that I should take out shortly. A bit overwhelmed and still waiting for the NiceHCK BF fukuburo 

IT01 has the qualities of both, and in better, luckily for me, but EzAudio D4 just sounds so different and on albums like Frente Bolivarista Vol4, they're marvelous. On other tracks, D4 not that great while EP10 is more track friendly.


----------



## Ted Presley

Slater said:


> So I had a problem with shallow insertion. The 2 tips that worked well were KZ Starlines and Spinfit CP100. The Spinfits actually reduced the sub bass a few dBs, making them less L shaped. The Spinfits are what I settled on, even though both allow me to wear them pointing down.
> 
> Also, I agree about the treble - it is not aggressive, yet is clear and has plenty of presence. Too often to avoid aggressive treble, manufacturers tune it to be overly smooth. But then it loses all of its detail and sounds lifeless. This is right in the middle - not too aggressive, but not too smooth.
> 
> ...



With EP10 nice bass, I'm going use it for CSO or Battlefield, it could be awesome. Will try this weekend ).


----------



## Legislative

I love the air, separation and resolution of the BQEYZ KC2 but I find for certain music the bass light presentation lacks a bit of impact. 

What would give me that for around the same price?

TRN V80?


----------



## Slater

Legislative said:


> I love the air, separation and resolution of the BQEYZ KC2 but I find for certain music the bass light presentation lacks a bit of impact.
> 
> What would give me that for around the same price?
> 
> TRN V80?



BQEYZ K2


----------



## chickenmoon

Nabillion_786 said:


> How do you find the vocals and soundstage of your whizzer @chickenmoon and @geagle?



They are both allright I guess, the "problem" for me with the Kylin is the amount of warmth it's got, I find it a bit too much. I can reduce this a bit by completely blocking the back vents but it's still quite high. For the moment they are burnin in in the hope the bass is going to settle down a bit more over time.


----------



## Legislative

I have trimmed down my lengthened nozzles on the ZS10 and double checked phase. These things are as far as I am concerned working as intended and are thoroughly disappointing. I've got some mark 1 ZST's I've had for a few years  which sound far more refined and musical, the cable is hideous but I'll swap in the ZS10's 

The BQEYZ are KC2 are a league above either but at least the ZST's are cheap and pleasant enough. 

I've got the zsn and ZS6 on the way from 11:11 and if this is what modern KS sound like I wish I had saved my money.


----------



## Legislative

Slater said:


> BQEYZ K2



I might have to


----------



## Trebor1966

Makahl said:


> Interesting! Do you miss some punchy/attack drums on your KPE? I listen to mainly metal/prog so it gets quite boring when there's a drum solo and it's too "calm". Maybe it's a synergy thing because at moment I can only access my music through a laptop + Sabaj DA2 which isn't the best source but... KPE on this setup is_ almost_ there.



Quantity is not equal to quality - the KPE hits hard but slower and is not so refined in the texture quality. The KPE have a lot more accentuation in subbass than in midbass.
The strength of KPE are the marvellous mids. For metal/prog the KPE maybe suits perfect but for jazz and other demanding music it is better to have more linear and detailed lows.


----------



## chinmie

Cyanogenmoded said:


> I like my v80 and am anticipating arrival of T2, but some reviews and un-conventional opinions are ****ting on it
> Are V80s that bad ?_? I only don't like the High Frequency thats the only con, a small nit-pick. It can be controlled with eq though
> Maybe the soundstage is pretty small but love them overall for 20 bucks
> 
> I think einsear t2 and rock zircon are still better than ep10?



if you like it, don't worry about other people's standards and opinions,  just enjoy them


----------



## trumpethead

OMGoodness!! I see why @Clearhead bought three pairs of the ZSN. Mine came in today in Black and imo the hype is  REAL! Unbelievable value with clarity, Presence, Relatively balanced with Just Right Bass and That's right out of the box unamped with no burn in. Hard to believe these are 15 Bucks!! Got a Silver on the way and may just. spring for a Green. Pretty close to my optimal sound signature...great job KZ!  Ps did I mention comfortable fit with great isolation with included large Starlines.


----------



## Otto Motor

trumpethead said:


> OMGoodness!! I see why @Clearhead bought three pairs of the ZSN. Mine came in today in Black and imo the hype is  REAL! Unbelievable value with clarity, Presence, Relatively balanced with Just Right Bass and That's right out of the box unamped with no burn in. Hard to believe these are 15 Bucks!! Got a Silver on the way and may just. spring for a Green. Pretty close to my optimal sound signature...great job KZ!  Ps did I mention comfortable fit with great isolation with included large Starlines.


Here what your ZSN's sound looks like .



Spoiler: Looking' at the ZSN's sound


----------



## domho7

Hi all

Presently I have the AS10, how does it compares with BDVP DM6, was quoted USD209 using DHL service. Tks


----------



## 1clearhead

trumpethead said:


> OMGoodness!! I see why @Clearhead bought three pairs of the ZSN. Mine came in today in Black and imo the hype is  REAL! Unbelievable value with clarity, Presence, Relatively balanced with Just Right Bass and That's right out of the box unamped with no burn in. Hard to believe these are 15 Bucks!! Got a Silver on the way and may just. spring for a Green. Pretty close to my optimal sound signature...great job KZ!  Ps did I mention comfortable fit with great isolation with included large Starlines.


Plus, the bass slams so realistically accurate!...Yes! These took me out of my lazy comfort zone right into my dancing zone!


----------



## CoiL

audio123 said:


> My take on the Anew U1. Enjoy!


Damn that Anew U1 is tempting and by Your review, I think I`ll scrap off DMG from my list. 
But I`m afraid U1 would be pretty much same or very similar to my modded IT01 by Your comparison between U1 vs. IT01.
Anyway, nice to know there`s alternative to IT01(modded) and should my IT01 die, will replace them with U1 probably, though they are 30$ more expensive.
Anyway, I love well implemented single dynamics (graphene/DLC/TC/carbon nanotube) - U1 seems to be one of them.


----------



## IryxBRO

Working on my understanding and review of TFZ KING Exclusive Upgraded (sorry for the mess in the name - TFZ likes to produce subsequent version). Review would come along soon. Already got some impressions: didn't expect this much extension and clarity of higher end from the dynamic driver. It is close to armature models in this respect and not falling short in lows|mids either. 

If anyone has those as well - what is your experience?


----------



## Cyanogenmoded

IryxBRO said:


> Working on my understanding and review of TFZ KING Exclusive Upgraded (sorry for the mess in the name - TFZ likes to produce subsequent version). Review would come along soon. Already got some impressions: didn't expect this much extension and clarity of higher end from the dynamic driver. It is close to armature models in this respect and not falling short in lows|mids either.
> 
> If anyone has those as well - what is your experience?


Have you tried TFZ T2, ZPLOT in youtube touts TFZ  T2 > Tin audio T2.

I would love to see someone review TFZ T2


----------



## IryxBRO

Cyanogenmoded said:


> Have you tried TFZ T2, ZPLOT in youtube touts TFZ  T2 > Tin audio T2.
> 
> I would love to see someone review TFZ T2



No, TFZ KING Exclusive is my first try with TFZ ever. Seems that not the last


----------



## HungryPanda

No this is your ZSN


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> Plus, the bass slams so realistically accurate!...Yes! These took me out of my lazy comfort zone right into my dancing zone!



Yes! And upon first listen I had a real Goldilocks moment...Everything was "just right".  I have made purchases based on your opinions before but this one you knocked way out of the park!


----------



## trumpethead

Otto Motor said:


> Here what your ZSN's sound looks like .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Looking' at the ZSN's sound



Thank you Otto, I'm not really good at reading the graphs but this one looks extremely close to what my ears are hearing. Have to read up more on graphs. Again Thanks. Hoping to see your return to the other threads at some point soon..


----------



## CoiL

trumpethead said:


> Yes! And upon first listen I had a real Goldilocks moment...Everything was "just right".  I have made purchases based on your opinions before but this one you knocked way out of the park!


Wait till "new toy" syndrome is over and then assess ZSN again.

Yes, ZSN does lot things right and better (especially within KZ family) than many others... but... it still has some tiny flaws (at least to me):
- treble (cymbals) decay and tonality is not so "dynamical" as I would wish and it should sound. But this is BA nature and I haven`t yet heard BA capable offering dynamical highs as dynamic drivers.
- frontal soundstage layering and depth could be better as with complex music instruments+vocals+effects it gets somewhat mixed in that area
- missing littlebit weight/naturality in lower highs/higher mids. Some guitars(distorted)/sax sound littlebit lacking natural tonality/weight.

on the other side:
+ bass up to midrange is done pretty good. great balance between mid-bass and sub-bass without muddling lower mids
+ midrange is quite well behaved and not noticeably recessed but with some records, again, misses littlebit natural tonality

overall, KZ has accomplished amazing value IEM 14$ for such SQ? Insane where chi-fi has come.

While I still find IT01 better for sure, I also highly recommend to get ZSN.


----------



## domho7

After hearing so much about ZSN, I decide to give it a try, just made an order for it. Wonder how's it like with the AS10


----------



## xanlamin

I'm selling the BQEYZ BQ3, KZ ZSN, Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 and some other IEMs in the FS thread. Pls pm me if you are keen. Thanks.


----------



## CoiL

xanlamin said:


> I'm selling the BQEYZ BQ3, KZ ZSN, Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 and some other IEMs in the FS thread. Pls pm me if you are keen. Thanks.


And what will You keep? And why?


----------



## xanlamin

CoiL said:


> And what will You keep? And why?


I'm keeping the AKG N5005.


----------



## superuser1

xanlamin said:


> I'm keeping the AKG N5005.


lol no comparison with the ones you are selling.. the n5005 is in a different league.


----------



## audio123

CoiL said:


> Damn that Anew U1 is tempting and by Your review, I think I`ll scrap off DMG from my list.
> But I`m afraid U1 would be pretty much same or very similar to my modded IT01 by Your comparison between U1 vs. IT01.
> Anyway, nice to know there`s alternative to IT01(modded) and should my IT01 die, will replace them with U1 probably, though they are 30$ more expensive.
> Anyway, I love well implemented single dynamics (graphene/DLC/TC/carbon nanotube) - U1 seems to be one of them.


 Thanks for reading! Well implemented single dynamic iems are definitely nice. There is the upcoming IT01S too.


----------



## trumpethead

CoiL said:


> Wait till "new toy" syndrome is over and then assess ZSN again.
> 
> Yes, ZSN does lot things right and better (especially within KZ family) than many others... but... it still has some tiny flaws (at least to me):
> - treble (cymbals) decay and tonality is not so "dynamical" as I would wish and it should sound. But this is BA nature and I haven`t yet heard BA capable offering dynamical highs as dynamic drivers.
> ...




Your probably right @CoiL  but my listening skills are probably nowhere near where yours are from a critical or analytical perspective. I just know what sounds good to my ears and these sound Real Good!! I'm hoping they improve with break in and brain burn in. But as you said for 15 bucks it's crazy how far things have come. KZ is really sharpening their tuning skills and once again show that multiples of drivers does not necessarily mean better sound quality...


----------



## Carlsan

Toneking T88k's have hit Massdrop.
These are really good, and sound great after an initial burn-in and with wide bore tips.


----------



## Audiolive

Carlsan said:


> Toneking T88k's have hit Massdrop.
> These are really good, and sound great after an initial burn-in and with wide bore tips.



Are they better than the audeze isine 20 ?

thanks,


----------



## 1clearhead

trumpethead said:


> Yes! And upon first listen I had a real Goldilocks moment...Everything was "just right".  I have made purchases based on your opinions before but this one you knocked way out of the park!


Definitely, they are in another league for such a low price. If one thing you'll learn about buying chi-fi IEM's is that not always buying a "more expensive chi-fi IEM" means better sound or better quality. Living here in China for many years gives me the opportunity to listen to many more expensive models, whether they are branded or chi-models. So, I get to venture to many headphone shops, which many foreigners won't even get that opportunity of a life time. Did the ZSN stop me on my tracks from getting more expensive models after the initial 100 to 200 burn-in period? No. But, it will tame me for awhile until I gather all my senses of what KZ did right with the ZSN model. Personally, I wouldn't change a thing on the ZSN model with that beautiful alloy back! So, if your happy with them? Then that's what counts! So, just remember, the more you spend doesn't necessarily mean it's going to sound better. In many reviews the majority always wins on praising a good sounding and good quality earphone!

Cheers!


----------



## Carlsan

Really like comparing apples and oranges. As they are two different types of earphones in the way they sit in your ears, drivers, and bulk. 
Well, the iSine's have kind of a funky sound when not  used with the cypher cable, which I don't use.
They still have that nice big open sound, which is only matched by a few other high end earphones.
Some people have had good luck with equalizing the sound to get rid of the funkiness, which I  don't have patience for.
They stick out of your ears and are not ideal for portable use in an active environment. 

The T88's are more portable, easier to use, and have a warmish sound this side of balanced, but they are like a traditional earphone. The are on the bigger side but sit nicely within your ears if using the right eartips.


----------



## randomnin

xanlamin said:


> I'm keeping the AKG N5005.


So, how horribly far behind the Western innovators are the Chi-Fi makers, in your opinion? Please, no references to different price categories, to such comparisons being category errors etc.


----------



## Zerohour88

audio123 said:


> My take on the Anew U1. Enjoy!



whew, seeing the comparisons, people should not be sleeping on the Anew U1. Being a single DD from a relatively unknown company, that's actually pretty amazing.

gonna poke a few friends looking for a new toy this christmas onto the U1 then


----------



## SuperLuigi

Bit of a unique question, but has anyone come across any Bluetooth headphones that allow ambient noise to be filter in as well?  

Like these from samsung: https://www.samsung.com/us/support/answer/ANS00078084/


----------



## HungryPanda

The Sony WI-1000x have such a feature


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 5, 2018)

trumpethead said:


> Thank you Otto, I'm not really good at reading the graphs but this one looks extremely close to what my ears are hearing. Have to read up more on graphs. Again Thanks. Hoping to see your return to the other threads at some point soon..


What I would like to do in the future is to post each graph twice: one as is and the other annotated with explanations. Don't forget, a FR graph gives only quantitative information but no qualitative information, that is no quality of bass, midrange, treble...


----------



## DBaldock9

SuperLuigi said:


> Bit of a unique question, but has anyone come across any Bluetooth headphones that allow ambient noise to be filter in as well?
> 
> Like these from samsung: https://www.samsung.com/us/support/answer/ANS00078084/



The Radsone ES100 BT Receiver/Amp has the ability to use its Mic for both phone calls, and to hear your ambient environment.


----------



## inevitableso

Just got my KZ ZSN, at first i was skeptical about it's price but oh wow, the vocals sounds natural, yes it's a bit sibilant or it's just my sensitive ears, but it pairs well with my Zishan Z2. I love it!


----------



## superuser1

I must add all the hype re: ZSN seems to be right. For the price this is a gem!


----------



## Otto Motor

superuser1 said:


> I must add all the hype re: ZSN seems to be right. For the price this is a gem!


And if you cannot decide, whether the ZS4 or the ZSN is for you, look here:


Spoiler: Battle of the giants: ZS4 vs. ZSN










Finally, Jim NiceHCK defeated the Canadian Pacific Postal defence: parcel came from China via Edmonton (which is totally out of the way).


----------



## superuser1

Otto Motor said:


> And if you cannot decide, whether the ZS4 or the ZSN is for you, look here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Battle of the giants: ZS4 vs. ZSN
> ...


Thanks for the FR graph.

Jim should join the spooks..


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 5, 2018)

Slater said:


> So I really like the EP10 the more and more I use them. This is easily my favorite 11.11 purchase, and worth every penny of $4.80!
> 
> Here's some observations:
> 
> ...


The Housemartins London 0 Hull 4? Wow. I lived in Hull in 86/87 and weaseled myself into their concert without a ticket. One of the inner sleeve photos - where they walk dow the Avenue - was taken just outside my house. Housemartins are gods (and the recording quality of the album is shoddy). A good song for testing sub-bass and cymbals is "Build" from their second album.

 

As to the EP10...they are on my table...will try them out tomorrow...


----------



## Otto Motor

Legislative said:


> I love the air, separation and resolution of the BQEYZ KC2 but I find for certain music the bass light presentation lacks a bit of impact.
> 
> What would give me that for around the same price?
> 
> TRN V80?


Yes. The TRN V80 has lots of bass impact.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v80.23225/reviews#review-20633


----------



## domino584

mochill said:


> I don't honestly see the point of so many drivers



More drivers allow you to tune the BA to a certain frequency, eliminating distortion with wide frequency ranges. This is why you have a tweeter, woofer, and sub woofer. Making a speaker play a 180 Hz signal after a 2000, and a 8000 Hz signal is physically difficult for a single driver, adding distortion. Now, 42 drivers, like the CTZ 42 may be pushing it. But, I guess, that's one way of getting around using poor housing materials.


----------



## CoiL (Dec 6, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


>


I wish there was KZ with ZSN dynamic driver up to 1.5kHz and then up to 2.5kHz ZS4 takes over and then back to ZSN FR... that would be truly killer KZ IEM.


----------



## Legislative

Otto Motor said:


> Yes. The TRN V80 has lots of bass impact.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v80.23225/reviews#review-20633



Thanks a lot Otto. I will wait for the zsn and ZS6 to arrive and see if they satisfy me. If not I'll try the V80s


----------



## randomnin

Otto Motor said:


> And if you cannot decide, whether the ZS4 or the ZSN is for you, look here:


Anybody knows what's with the 5-8kHz dip a lot of Chi-Fi have in response graphs throughout various sources?


----------



## chinerino

randomnin said:


> Anybody knows what's with the 5-8kHz dip a lot of Chi-Fi have in response graphs throughout various sources?


Personally i feel, in that range, my ears are most sensitive to spikes there, meaning "s" sounds become very annoying in that range. I think its a "safe move" to not kill the overall experience of iems. for example, TRN V80 many will hear sharp sounding moments , that dip helps in that area but sometimes upper trebble above those gives air and harmonics


----------



## chinerino

And to add on, after really long listening times and EQ-ing i find that TRN V80 has good value but with a few bumpers such as

-more sub bass and drop mid bass a little
-Too harsh at some songs depends on genre, Dips need to be more well thought out
- Upper treble could roll off slower


----------



## randomnin

chinerino said:


> Personally i feel, in that range, my ears are most sensitive to spikes there, meaning "s" sounds become very annoying in that range. I think its a "safe move" to not kill the overall experience of iems. for example, TRN V80 many will hear sharp sounding moments , that dip helps in that area but sometimes upper trebble above those gives air and harmonics


You're right, TRN V80 has no such prominent dip, KZ AS10 as well, but that's an exception when it comes to cheap Chi-Fi. Personally, it's rather annoying, especially since my favorite player has equalizer settings for 4kHz and then 8kHz, but no 5 or 6, which makes it hard to remedy the dip without making the surrounding peaks more extreme.


----------



## Nabillion_786

xanlamin said:


> I'm selling the BQEYZ BQ3, KZ ZSN, Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 and some other IEMs in the FS thread. Pls pm me if you are keen. Thanks.


What did you dislike about the whizzer?


----------



## xanlamin

Nabillion_786 said:


> What did you dislike about the whizzer?


It was pretty good but I have already dropped a bomb on the akg so had to sell it.


----------



## crabdog

randomnin said:


> Anybody knows what's with the 5-8kHz dip a lot of Chi-Fi have in response graphs throughout various sources?


This is an important but also potentially troublesome area for tuning/EQ. Too much emphasis here can cause harshness and sibilance but on the other hand, too little can cause a lack of definition, brightness and presence in vocals.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 7, 2018)

OK, so I finally decided to take the "leap-of-faith" and placed the order for the CCA-C10 here in China  Pow!

I ordered the Cyan/Silver and paid only 198 RMB ($28.80 US dollars)!

I will give some impressions, plus compare them to my current favorite KZ ZSN once I receive them within 4 days!







 

 

 

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 7, 2018)

Can't wait to compare my current favorite KZ ZSN to my latest purchase CCA-C10!

KZ ZSN



CCA-C10




-Clear


----------



## IryxBRO

Finished my write up of TFZ King Exclusive Upgraded. Surprisingly bright IEMs with good treble extension for a single dynamic products. 
Review at HeadFi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tfz-king-exclusive-upgraded.23471/reviews
Review at my website: HERE


----------



## eclein (Dec 7, 2018)

1Clearhead Thats the first I've seen those CCA-C10's! They look slick, and the silver/Purple thing is now a *THING.
Keep us posted....Thanks

Update: I ordered some and now the wait begins!!!!*


----------



## CoiL

randomnin said:


> Anybody knows what's with the 5-8kHz dip a lot of Chi-Fi have in response graphs throughout various sources?





chinerino said:


> Personally i feel, in that range, my ears are most sensitive to spikes there, meaning "s" sounds become very annoying in that range. I think its a "safe move" to not kill the overall experience of iems. for example, TRN V80 many will hear sharp sounding moments , that dip helps in that area but sometimes upper trebble above those gives air and harmonics


Same here, I`m very sensitive to 6.2-7.5kHz and not only many chi-fi have "addressed" that but also many known brands. For example IT01 also deals with that area "polite" way and I like it.


----------



## Mybutthurts (Dec 7, 2018)

Is CCA a sister company of Knowledge Zenith?
Or just plain copies

Their products don't look dissimilar to KZs


----------



## 1clearhead

Mybutthurts said:


> Is CCA a sister company of Knowledge Zenith?
> Or just plain copies
> 
> Their products don't look dissimilar to KZs


The majority of KZ earphones are copies from some other company one way or another. But, it doesn't really matter because most of us are still drawn to KZ for their low price, sound, quality, and looks!
So, whether if CCA is KZ's little sister, or not? Let's give her a chance to see if they're worthy of holding her own.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> I finally received my NiceHCK EP10 Fukushima 11.11 mystery/lucky bag IEM today.
> 
> Seems really nice. Nice heavy metal build, ergonomic housing that fits my ear well, and a nice cable. The tips suck and the nozzle is really shallow, so I tossed on some Starlines.
> 
> ...



Try Shure Olives if you have some.  I found them to be a little better than the starlines on the EP10.


----------



## Cyanogenmoded

Spent a little time with my T2, planning to do some extensive listening after my semester exams 

Impressions:
Great details
Soundstage is ample
Bass is great quality and tight
Treble is decent, sometimes its adequate sometimes it goes a bit hazy

The bass mod is pretty much sub bass monster with a slight hit on the surround feel

Recommended for 30 bucks, hell ya!
For 50, i guess ?_? I am not sure whether this is really that better compared to a TRN V80 for 25 bucks (though comparing them is unfair as one is balanced and other is v-shaped)

Tips have a big impact when using bass mod.
Foam/narrow bore: sound drowned with frequencies
Wide bore: sound more spread out and has emphasis on high frequencies

Overall using them w/o bass mod was my personal pick. For now.


----------



## Dcell7 (Dec 7, 2018)

Got my NiceHCK black friday lucky bag and tested it directly.



Spoiler



first impressions after 15 minutes : it is a bit on the bright side, the separation is quite good. There is not much bass though


----------



## 1clearhead

The KZ headset Store on Aliexpress has a sweet deal going on with the CCA-C10!
They're ON SALE for $33.30 US dollars with a minus $1 US dollar store coupon, which brings it down to $32.00 US dollars!

They also carry other CCA earphones...!

Great deal!
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/4409033?spm=2114.10010108.0.0.522e34e0cxbZAc

Direct link to CCA-C10
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Fever-Headphone-DIY/4409033_32961783828.html?

This reassures that the CCA earphones are a brand affiliated with KZ. 


-Clear


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> The KZ headset Store on Aliexpress has a sweet deal going on with the CCA-C10!
> They're ON SALE for $33.30 US dollars with a minus $1 US dollar store coupon, which brings it down to $32.00 US dollars!
> 
> They also carry other CCA earphones...!
> ...


Do these employ the same driver complement as the KZ ZS10? The description seems familiar.


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> The KZ headset Store on Aliexpress has a sweet deal going on with the CCA-C10!
> They're ON SALE for $33.30 US dollars with a minus $1 US dollar store coupon, which brings it down to $32.00 US dollars!
> 
> They also carry other CCA earphones...!
> ...


Great deal assuming they sound good and fit well. Bit premature since nobody has heard it yet.


----------



## Yurushi

Dcell7 said:


> Got my NiceHCK black friday lucky bag and tested it directly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you gotten a proper seal on them? It’s pretty hard to do so and I had to go through multiple different tips before I got a decent seal. with good tips it’s a very warm sounding earphone with little to no treble and very powerful bass.


----------



## mbwilson111

Yurushi said:


> Have you gotten a proper seal on them? It’s pretty hard to do so and I had to go through multiple different tips before I got a decent seal. with good tips it’s a very warm sounding earphone with little to no treble and very powerful bass.



Mine is pretty balanced... nice bass, nice mids, nice treble...actually happy with the stock tips at the moment.  I am starting to think that there is something about my ears that just works with these things.

Sometimes it does take multiple tries with different tips but not these.. for me...


----------



## nxnje

My first review on the forum with the HifiHear F30 provided by Sunny from Better Audio store is online. 
Feedbacks about the review are welcome!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifihear-f30-in-ear.23428/reviews#review-21261


----------



## nxnje

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine is pretty balanced... nice bass, nice mids, nice treble...actually happy with the stock tips at the moment.  I am starting to think that there is something about my ears that just works with these things.
> 
> Sometimes it does take multiple tries with different tips but not these.. for me...



I found a way to fit them properly but i feel the left earbud is defective.
Right: slamming kicks, deep sub bass, refined highs
Left: less isolation, kicks are less punchier, less deep sub bass, highs lacking precision and sometimes going for distortion..

something is wrong.


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> Do these employ the same driver complement as the KZ ZS10? The description seems familiar.


It might, it might not...I'll only know more information once I receive the package myself.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Great deal assuming they sound good and fit well. Bit premature since nobody has heard it yet.


True...I was nearly referring more towards the quality and the package deal. I will give later impressions of the sound once I receive mine.


----------



## toddy0191

nxnje said:


> I found a way to fit them properly but i feel the left earbud is defective.
> Right: slamming kicks, deep sub bass, refined highs
> Left: less isolation, kicks are less punchier, less deep sub bass, highs lacking precision and sometimes going for distortion..
> 
> something is wrong.



 The hifiear and the nicehck look very similar going by the photos in your review. As you have both could you confirm this?


----------



## TechnoidFR

One of driver of my zs10 is dead .
So voice and mids instruments are on the right... And I take them on gearbest. I cry...

And I wait black Friday lucky bag. 4 days which stays at the customs.

Meizu 16th have awesome sound. for the price it's so great. With as10 or KC2. VERY powerful, clean, detail...I don't use USB C cable now. 


And order nicehck M6 too I back on you when I received it.


----------



## Dcell7

Yurushi said:


> Have you gotten a proper seal on them? It’s pretty hard to do so and I had to go through multiple different tips before I got a decent seal. with good tips it’s a very warm sounding earphone with little to no treble and very powerful bass.



With the smallest stock tips i got a proper seal. I will test some more today as i did not have much time yesterday.


----------



## nxnje

toddy0191 said:


> The hifiear and the nicehck look very similar going by the photos in your review. As you have both could you confirm this?



Nope, the nicehck b10 and the hifihear f30 are totally different.

The HifiHear F30 is quite the same as the BGVP DS1 (which i don't own but curious to try) and similar to KZ ZST and NiceHCK Bro.


----------



## Bartig

Dcell7 said:


> Got my NiceHCK black friday lucky bag and tested it directly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange. I find them to have much warmth in the sound and totally non bright. Unfortunately, male vocals can sound seriously surpressed. 



Yurushi said:


> Have you gotten a proper seal on them? It’s pretty hard to do so and I had to go through multiple different tips before I got a decent seal. with good tips it’s a very warm sounding earphone with little to no treble and very powerful bass.


Yes, this is more like it.


----------



## Dcell7

Bartig said:


> Strange. I find them to have much warmth in the sound and totally non bright. Unfortunately, male vocals can sound seriously surpressed.
> 
> 
> Yes, this is more like it.



It could be my seal but i have tried some different tips today and it didn’t change my initial impression very much. I still do not think there is much bass. It sounds a bit hissy to me. I do agree male vocals do sound a bit distant.


----------



## drag0nslayer

Just got kylin for $100 after cancelling DM6 due to delay and delay, now waiting for HA03 to get in my ears.


----------



## superuser1

drag0nslayer said:


> Just got kylin for $100 after cancelling DM6 due to delay and delay, now waiting for HA03 to get in my ears.


Thats a great price you got for them. I hope you have a better fit than i did.


----------



## HungryPanda

Whizzer Kylin is great, those and the BQEYZ BQ3 are my favourite iems at the moment


----------



## Ethereal Sound

So I recently got a DM6 and the midrange isn't too much to my liking so I'm thinking of either going with the Toneking T88k or the Rose BR5 MKII. Any other suggestions or tips on where to get them reputably, etc?


----------



## MDH12AX7

HungryPanda said:


> Whizzer Kylin is great, those and the BQEYZ BQ3 are my favourite iems at the moment


Panda, thank you for posting positive comments on the BQ3. I just got mine and they are my favorites as well. Like a better behaved KZ ZS6.


----------



## HungryPanda

BQEYZ are the rising stars in chi-fi in my opinion


----------



## superuser1

HungryPanda said:


> Whizzer Kylin is great, those and the BQEYZ BQ3 are my favourite iems at the moment


It seems i may have got a phased out Whizzer Kylin


----------



## geagle

superuser1 said:


> It seems i may have got a phased out Whizzer Kylin



Mine did not sound nice oob, either... lots and lots of bass (and fit in ear is a bit finicky). Maybe (hopefully) they'll get better with burn in.

@HungryPanda did yours get better with time, or you liked yours from the very beginning ?


----------



## Palash

HungryPanda said:


> BQEYZ are the rising stars in chi-fi in my opinion


Yes BQEYZ is the new star and my fav is KB100.


----------



## HungryPanda

A bit of tip rolling with the Kylin and it improved but yes I like that bass


----------



## Theri0n

HungryPanda said:


> Whizzer Kylin is great, those and the BQEYZ BQ3 are my favourite iems at the moment


As the company is 27 years old OEM I suspect they are assembling the half of the most popular budget chi-fi hybrids in the market.


----------



## mbwilson111

Palash said:


> Yes BQEYZ is the new star and my fav is KB100.



My only BQEYZ is the KB100.  It fits me perfectly and sounds great.

At the moment though I am listening with my Black Friday mystery iem and it too is sounding great.  Listening to Beth Hart and Joe Bonamassa. Black Coffee.... with a powerful little DAP.


----------



## Theri0n

This is third time I am asking this question. What chi-fi has similar sound signature to BQEYZ KC2 though improved details and scene?


----------



## stryed

mbwilson111 said:


> My only BQEYZ is the KB100.  It fits me perfectly and sounds great.
> 
> At the moment though I am listening with my Black Friday mystery iem and it too is sounding great.  Listening to Beth Hart and Joe Bonamassa. Black Coffee.... with a powerful little DAP.



My BF Nicehck mystery IEM has been in the country for 8 days now...not sure what's going on. Glad someone likes it as it hasn't really received much praise. Also, don't like how they look. 
A bit worried honestly, as I could have had the KZ AS10 for not much more, or a KZ ZS6 for the same price.


----------



## mbwilson111

Theri0n said:


> This is third time I am asking this question. What chi-fi has similar sound signature to BQEYZ KC2 though improved details and scene?



I think the reason you have not had an answer so far, is because this type of question is very difficult to answer.


----------



## mbwilson111

stryed said:


> My BF Nicehck mystery IEM has been in the country for 8 days now...not sure what's going on. Glad someone likes it as it hasn't really received much praise. Also, don't like how they look.
> A bit worried honestly, as I could have had the KZ AS10 for not much more, or a KZ ZS6 for the same price.



Don't worry... once you have decided on the best tips for you with it, I think you will be happy.


----------



## Bartig

mbwilson111 said:


> My only BQEYZ is the KB100.  It fits me perfectly and sounds great.
> 
> At the moment though I am listening with my Black Friday mystery iem and it too is sounding great.  Listening to Beth Hart and Joe Bonamassa. Black Coffee.... with a powerful little DAP.


I think the Nicehck P3 is good but not great on an iPhone as a source. Does it need a dac?


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> I think the Nicehck P3 is good but not great on an iPhone as a source. Does it need a dac?



I have never used a phone as a source.   A dac with not give you more power.  Did you mean to say an amp to stack with your phone?   Or, maybe a dedicated DAP?   It is not hard to drive.


----------



## Bartig

mbwilson111 said:


> I have never used a phone as a source.   A dac with not give you more power.  Did you mean to say an amp to stack with your phone?   Or, maybe a dedicated DAP?   It is not hard to drive.


I did actually. Wow.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Theri0n said:


> This is third time I am asking this question. What chi-fi has similar sound signature to BQEYZ KC2 though improved details and scene?



HiFiMAN RE2000.


----------



## Enn Jott

Does anyone else think that the BQEYZ KC2 sound kind of fizzy when it comes to vocals? Especially on tracks that could have / should have made use of an de-esser? Kind of metallic sounding that is. I really try to like them and was looking forward to finally getting them delivered but i find myself not enjoying them as much as i thought i would. 

i had really high hopes thinking i'd get something really neutral sounding and i don't think they are tuned neutral and therefore don't sound natural too. i do know that i should not expect them to sound like my focals but i was certainly hoping for more. I love the look and quality appeal though. I can't be the only one who is kind of disappointed with them, or am i?


----------



## mbwilson111

B9Scrambler said:


> HiFiMAN RE2000.



If that is the answer it might be best to stick with the BQEYZ!


----------



## Slater (Dec 8, 2018)

Theri0n said:


> This is third time I am asking this question. What chi-fi has similar sound signature to BQEYZ KC2 though improved details and scene?



Keep in mind people aren’t ignoring you, but rather not a lot of people have the KC2, and even fewer than those people would have gear that’s a significant step up from the KC2.

It’s like asking who has a yellow 2012 Corvette, and what lime green sports cars would be a step up? Your audience is a fraction of a % of an already small group of people.

I would specifically PM @Otto Motor and @Wiljen, as they both have not only the KC2 but a number of ‘better’ IEMs as well. Whether they have anything that matches the KC2 signature (but is also a step up) is only a question they’d be able to answer.

I have the K2 not KC2, otherwise I’d try to answer your question.

Good luck!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> anything that matches the KC2 signature (but is also a step up) is only a question they’d be able to answer.



This is the part I am never able to understand.  How can it be the same signature and yet different enough to have more details and sound stage.   Would that not be a change to the signature?  I think I would be unable to answer a question like that, no matter how many iems I have.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> This is the part I am never able to understand.  How can it be the same signature and yet different enough to have more details and sound stage.   Would that not be a change to the signature?  I think I would be unable to answer a question like that, no matter how many iems I have.



Yes good point.

When people ask that type of question, I assume their intention is ‘_what would a better version of X or Y with roughly the same sound signature (ie proportions of each frequency)?’_


----------



## Otto Motor

Theri0n said:


> This is third time I am asking this question. What chi-fi has similar sound signature to BQEYZ KC2 though improved details and scene?


My answer is: I don't know. Not many people have the KC2 and those who do may not have a similar but better one.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 8, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> This is the part I am never able to understand.  How can it be the same signature and yet different enough to have more details and sound stage.   Would that not be a change to the signature?  I think I would be unable to answer a question like that, no matter how many iems I have.


Yes, it works. A good example is the Brainwavz B100 vs. the Brainwavz B200 v1. Both even look identical and cannot be optically distinguished. The B100 sports a single, hard working driver and the B200 has a couple of lazier ones that share the work.

Both have the same basic flavour based on a fast attacking and fast decaying (=dry) bass. But the B200 resolves better, has a rounder low end and more sheen in the midrange. When you look at the graphs - I know you prefer not pushing the spoiler button - you'll see the similarities. In fact, they are almost identical. The kicker is that most would guess the bigger spike in the upper midrange belonged to the livelier sounding B200 - but it belongs to the B100.



Spoiler: FR Graphs B100 and B200 superimposed 










This tells us that the FR graphs don't give any qualitative information (soundstage, detail etc.) and that two earphones with very similar frequency responses can grossly differ in their sound qualities.


----------



## Ethereal Sound

Just recently learned about Chi-fi and it's quite fascinating. Are there any chi-fi IEM's that are <500 that can match up to any TOTL IEM or come close in terms of tonality, detail retrieval, or sonic refinement?


----------



## superuser1

Ethereal Sound said:


> Just recently learned about Chi-fi and it's quite fascinating. Are there any chi-fi IEM's that are <500 that can match up to any TOTL IEM or come close in terms of tonality, detail retrieval, or sonic refinement?


Dont know if you can term them Chi-fi but the best $500+ i have spent is on the NCM NC5v2 undoubtedly.


----------



## Palash

mbwilson111 said:


> My only BQEYZ is the KB100.  It fits me perfectly and sounds great.
> 
> At the moment though I am listening with my Black Friday mystery iem and it too is sounding great.  Listening to Beth Hart and Joe Bonamassa. Black Coffee.... with a powerful little DAP.


BQEYZ KB1 is coming soon, hope it will do justice for its price.


----------



## drag0nslayer

HungryPanda said:


> A bit of tip rolling with the Kylin and it improved but yes I like that bass


Which tips your are using now?


----------



## drag0nslayer

superuser1 said:


> Thats a great price you got for them. I hope you have a better fit than i did.


I hope so too, lets see when i get them. So tips comes with it are of no use?


----------



## Theri0n

Just imagine the same housing with Knowles armatures instead of cheap Chinese ones and let's say beryllium dynamics. Wouldn't such an IEM sound more detailed and wider scene preserving flat sound signature?


----------



## superuser1

drag0nslayer said:


> I hope so too, lets see when i get them. So tips comes with it are of no use?


Weren't of much use to me though there are a few comply ones.


----------



## Ethereal Sound

superuser1 said:


> Dont know if you can term them Chi-fi but the best $500+ i have spent is on the NCM NC5v2 undoubtedly.



what kind of sound signature do they have and how much are they/


----------



## drag0nslayer

superuser1 said:


> Weren't of much use to me though there are a few comply ones.


Will look in to it after arrival, don't know why they don't give better tips with expensive items. Same tips for a15 and same for kylin.


----------



## Markolav

Any VJJB K4/K4S owners here? I ordered them yesterday. Can someone possibly describe their sound?


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 9, 2018)

Markolav said:


> Any VJJB K4/K4S owners here? I ordered them yesterday. Can someone possibly describe their sound?


V-shaped with a very healthy to thumping low end and overall surprisingly homogeneous without being offensive (no harshness or pierce). Looks, feels, and sounds as if it came from the Antiques Road Show. The well-made earpieces are reminiscent of Montblanc fountain pens. I use it for AC/DC etc. as it brings out the rhythm guitars well and is not fatiguing. Voices are quite nicely rendered albeit a bit recessed.

Superseded by cheap hybrids such as the KZ ZSN or ZS4. I think I have to take them out for a spin.

How much did you pay?


----------



## Markolav (Dec 9, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> V-shaped with a very healthy to thumping low end and overall a bit veiled without being offensive (no harshness or pierce). Looks, feels, and sounds as if it came from the Antiques Road Show. The well-made earpieces are reminiscent of Montblanc fountain pens. I use it for AC/DC etc. as it brings out the rhythm guitars well and is not fatiguing.
> 
> Superseded by cheap hybrids such as the KZ ZSN or ZS4. I think I have to take them out for a spin.
> 
> How much did you pay?



So its a warm/dark-tilted signature?

24€, i think its a fair deal. I just want an IEM that can deliver reasonable amounts of bass, none of my current in-ears cant really do that. Tell me your impressions after you have gave them a listen!


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 9, 2018)

Markolav said:


> So its a warm/dark-tilted signature?
> 
> 24€, i think its a fair deal. I just want an IEM that can deliver reasonable amounts of bass, none of my current in-ears cant really do that. Tell me your impressions after you have gave them a listen!


Actually, I had to correct myself above after listening. The sub-bass is impressive, the overall sound is quite cohesive with a well-rounded image. Voices have a natural timbre and are a bit thin/distant in comparison to the more expensive hybrids. And they are really nice to handle...great materials. I got the ebony.

And yes, they are slightly warm because of the bass but not particularly dark.

These are good earphones. You will like them.

P.S. I use wide-bore tips to brighten them up a bit.


----------



## Markolav

Otto Motor said:


> Actually, I had to correct myself above after listening. The sub-bass is impressive, the overall sound is quite cohesive with a well-rounded image. Voices have a natural timbre and are a bit thin/distant in comparison to the more expensive hybrids. And the are really nice to handle...great materials. I got the ebony.
> 
> And yes, they are slightly warm because of the bass but not particularly dark.
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks. I ordered the ebony as well.


----------



## IryxBRO

Playing with SHOZY & NEO CP - 3BA IEMs. Knowless 22955 bass unit and 2 in-house design drivers for mids and treble. So far so good - like a bit of warm and mellow feel to the sound and that it is more or less balanced. Treble is not enormously emphasized (I just can't use some IEMs with excessive treble presence and extent). I would share the full review in a couple of days


----------



## trumpethead

superuser1 said:


> It seems i may have got a phased out Whizzer Kylin



Is it me or is this issue of iems arriving "out of phase" becoming more and more prevalent lately?


----------



## drag0nslayer

Anyone 


trumpethead said:


> Is it me or is this issue of iems arriving "out of phase" becoming more and more prevalent lately?


Anyone else facing this issue? Have you contact whizzer regarding this issue?


----------



## randomnin

What are the top Chi-Fi models above 100$ that provide KZ ZS3/4 level of isolation and better sound quality? My preferred signature is Harman, maybe with even more of a bass boost and high treble doesn't have to recede as quickly as it does in Harman graphs. Though the signature is secondary, since I'm used to equalizing everything. The sound characteristics unrelated to signature must be better than <50$ Chi-Fi.


----------



## Slater

Markolav said:


> Any VJJB K4/K4S owners here? I ordered them yesterday. Can someone possibly describe their sound?



https://audiobudget.com/product/VJJB/K4


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> Is it me or is this issue of iems arriving "out of phase" becoming more and more prevalent lately?



It’s an easy mistake to make, so it’s been happening since speakers and headphones were invented.

However, the risk gets multiplied with each pair of drivers you add.

So in a pair of single driver earphones/headphones, there’s only 2 drivers to keep track of and make sure you solder the + and - correctly.

But now that gear with 2, 3, and even 5 and 6 drivers (per side) are becoming commonplace, that’s a ton  of drivers to keep track of.

It doesn’t help that the drivers are often the size of a grain of rice.

Years ago, multi-driver gear was only available from mainstream western companies for thousands of dollars. Those companies have extensive multi-step QA procedures in place (involving multiple people), because the per unit cost justified it (as well as the reputation of the company). 

Therefore, you are more likely to get an out of phase set from a small ChiFi operation selling $20 IEMs, because the price doesn’t allow for a multi-step QA procedure by a whole team of dedicated QA employees. 

Using Shure as a generic example of the typical “high dollar western company”:

1. The profit margins are slim (vs higher profit arbitration Shure)
2. The production employees are not always the most skilled (vs the average production employee working at Shure)
3. There is minimal QA testing (vs massive QA testing at Shure)

Obviously, there are multiple levels of ChiFi gear just like there’s multiple levels of Western gear. The points I stated above are just generalizations. There are western companies with poor QA, just like there’s ChiFi companies with good QA.


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> It’s an easy mistake to make, so it’s been happening since speakers and headphones were invented.
> 
> However, the risk gets multiplied with each pair of drivers you add.
> 
> ...


----------



## trumpethead

Thank you for the response. Very informative as Always.


----------



## slapo

I ordered a pair of EKSA E100 last night ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/EKS...ed-Wireless-2-in-1-Handsfree/32943989237.html ).
For their price, they're practically disposable, but claim a decent battery life and seem solid build-wise.
I'm not expecting much, but I'm hoping to get a pleasant surprise. Although I doubt they'll match the Sony MDR-1AM2 that just got delivered and have been sitting on my noggin for about 15 minutes now.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> Actually, I had to correct myself above after listening. The sub-bass is impressive, the overall sound is quite cohesive with a well-rounded image. Voices have a natural timbre and are a bit thin/distant in comparison to the more expensive hybrids. And the are really nice to handle...great materials. I got the ebony.
> 
> And yes, they are slightly warm because of the bass but not particularly dark.
> 
> ...


I absolutely loved my K4. I got it during 11/11 a few years ago. I recently gave them to my brother because they had been gathering dust and I didn't have the time to appreciate them.


----------



## mbwilson111

I got my VJJB K4S from Amazon UK last February.  I believe it was a closeout and I got the last one... for £13.99.  Mine are the cherry wood.  I love how tiny they are and they do sound great.  Sadly I have not given them enough time... another reason I have to stop buying so many.


----------



## Markolav (Dec 9, 2018)

Slater said:


> https://audiobudget.com/product/VJJB/K4



Yeah, i have read that but it seems to be the only proper review for them.


----------



## DrBrawler

Jus got some new toys: EZAudio d4, kz es4 n tfz series 2. The d4 n series 2 are both very enjoyable. I rly wanna like the es4 but the bass is too unbearable. Anyone kno how I can tame the bass? 

Also for benjie t6 owners; are u guys running stock firmware or RockBox?


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 9, 2018)

Markolav said:


> Yeah, i have read that but it seems to be the only proper review for them.


Here is photo of this *cute Cinderilla* (VJJB K4) with the Tennmak Whirlwind tips. Aproar had a review but I just see they are gone: server not found. They were the non-commercial counterpoint to the cheesy Phonograph and provided useful information. RIP Vidal's blog!

Those were the days when a springy, rubbery, non-detachable candy-cane cable did the job and nobody complained - 2 years ago.


----------



## silverfishla

superuser1 said:


> It seems i may have got a phased out Whizzer Kylin


How can you tell?  Have you tried flipping the cable to see if you are correct?


----------



## toddy0191

nxnje said:


> Nope, the nicehck b10 and the hifihear f30 are totally different.
> 
> The HifiHear F30 is quite the same as the BGVP DS1 (which i don't own but curious to try) and similar to KZ ZST and NiceHCK Bro.



Apologies I thought you were referring to the nicehck p3 from the black Friday deal which looks VERY similar to the BGVP DS1 albeit in a different colour.


----------



## nxnje

toddy0191 said:


> Apologies I thought you were referring to the nicehck p3 from the black Friday deal which looks VERY similar to the BGVP DS1 albeit in a different colour.



Shell and driver configuration is the same too. Didn't know the p3 but every of them seems having the same config.


----------



## slapo (Dec 9, 2018)

DrBrawler said:


> ...I rly wanna like the es4 but the bass is too unbearable. Anyone kno how I can tame the bass?...



Perhaps a lesser seal could help, but that's also likely to boost treble somewhat.
Maybe something like the Comply tips with what they call WaxGuard could help with the treble just a tiny bit then, if necessary, but they usually seal almost too well, unless I go with one size smaller than what I usually use.


----------



## Ethereal Sound

So I've been listening to the DM6 a bit more and it's very tip dependent. I want getting a good deal before so now it sounds a lot better. Treble is nice with a bit if sparkle and the bass hits very tight and clean. I am still a bit partial to the lower midrange though. Does anyone have any suggestions on an iem with a more forward midrange without sacrificing coherence or detail retrieval.


----------



## TechnoidFR

stryed said:


> My BF Nicehck mystery IEM has been in the country for 8 days now...not sure what's going on. Glad someone likes it as it hasn't really received much praise. Also, don't like how they look.
> A bit worried honestly, as I could have had the KZ AS10 for not much more, or a KZ ZS6 for the same price.



5 days and don't move of my airport...

Zs6 can be replaced by KC2 for me. The treble is very to high now I have lot of reference...KC2 is better than zs6 I think.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> I absolutely loved my K4. I got it during 11/11 a few years ago. I recently gave them to my brother because they had been gathering dust and I didn't have the time to appreciate them.



I agree. I have always loved my K4. They are beautiful to look at, and they sound really good. Mine are the reddish color ones (rosewood or cherry perhaps).


----------



## earplug

randomnin said:


> What are the top Chi-Fi models above 100$ that provide KZ ZS3/4 level of isolation and better sound quality? My preferred signature is Harman, maybe with even more of a bass boost and high treble doesn't have to recede as quickly as it does in Harman graphs. Though the signature is secondary, since I'm used to equalizing everything. The sound characteristics unrelated to signature must be better than <50$ Chi-Fi.




I'm looking for the same thing. I really like the ZS4's isolation and comfort. One of my favorites for blocking out outside noise. Hoping that this model is upgraded with improved sound some day.


----------



## RvTrav

DrBrawler said:


> Jus got some new toys: EZAudio d4, kz es4 n tfz series 2. The d4 n series 2 are both very enjoyable. I rly wanna like the es4 but the bass is too unbearable. Anyone kno how I can tame the bass?
> 
> Also for benjie t6 owners; are u guys running stock firmware or RockBox?



I found the KZ whirlwind wide bore tips work well to tame the bass and help keep the bass from bleeding into the mids.


----------



## superuser1

silverfishla said:


> How can you tell?  Have you tried flipping the cable to see if you are correct?


Well i meant to say because of a failed BA the resultant sound seems phased out though not phased out. Just got a bad pair.
Have had some issues with the A15 too so not new for me.


----------



## HAMS

Can anyone explain 2 pin cables, which is the ground? I just got Trn bt20 and not sure which is the ground.


----------



## Slater (Dec 9, 2018)

HAMS said:


> Can anyone explain 2 pin cables, which is the ground? I just got Trn bt20 and not sure which is the ground.



Just line up the "L" written on the cable with the "L" written on your IEM, and the "R" written on the cable with the "R" written on your IEM.

Like this:






Unless of course there are no markings on either...


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Dec 10, 2018)

@HungryPanda what tips do you use with your whizzer? Ootb my whizzer have great soundstage and resolution but I feel the vocals sound a bit recessed and thin especially when compared to the oriolus finschi or ostry kc07. Kc07 is easily the best vocal iem I have ever listened to because it has very good power and expressiveness which really is great for male vocals and no iem I have listened to can match this. However, it's got bad a small soundstage off my phone which kind of ruins it.


----------



## HAMS

Slater said:


> Just line up the "L" written on the cable with the "L" written on your IEM, and the "R" written on the cable with the "R" written on your IEM.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...



By that picture is the ground at the top or bottom? Is it standardized or they can switch it all they want?


----------



## CoiL

HungryPanda said:


> BQEYZ are the rising stars in chi-fi in my opinion


Well, someone compared them to IT01 and found them similar - no wonder why BQ3 gets so much attention and praise. IT01 is still selling like hot cakes it seems, though, may slow down due to new IT01S coming on sale. Personally is find KB100 soundwise more ineresting than BQ3 based on reviews but wont get them.


----------



## randomnin

earplug said:


> I'm looking for the same thing. I really like the ZS4's isolation and comfort. One of my favorites for blocking out outside noise. Hoping that this model is upgraded with improved sound some day.


So, either no one using awesomely isolating high-end Chi-Fi IEMs has also tried ZS3/4, or such IEMs don't exist. I wonder if CIEMs like Moondrop Blessing would work. But it has a vent on the outside, unlike ZS4's single vent on the inside of a curved part.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 10, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> @HungryPanda what tips do you use with your whizzer? Ootb my whizzer have great soundstage and resolution but I feel the vocals sound a bit recessed and thin especially when compared to the oriolus finschi or ostry kc07. Kc07 is easily the best vocal iem I have ever listened to because it has very good power and expressiveness which really is great for male vocals and no iem I have listened to can match this. However, it's got bad a small soundstage off my phone which kind of ruins it.



Instead of spending so much on multiple expensive IEMs, why are you not using some of that money to upgrade your source?  You have been talking for months, in multiple threads, about almost every good IEM having thin mids.   Plus you have said that you don't listen to music but your use is for movies and anime.  For that use I think you might find what you are looking for with a good earbud... I mean a GOOD  one .. not what comes free with phones.


----------



## HungryPanda

Nabillion_786 said:


> @HungryPanda what tips do you use with your whizzer? Ootb my whizzer have great soundstage and resolution but I feel the vocals sound a bit recessed and thin especially when compared to the oriolus finschi or ostry kc07. Kc07 is easily the best vocal iem I have ever listened to because it has very good power and expressiveness which really is great for male vocals and no iem I have listened to can match this. However, it's got bad a small soundstage off my phone which kind of ruins it.


I am using generic silicone ones (guess they just fit my small ear canals just right)


----------



## superuser1

HungryPanda said:


> I am using generic silicone ones (guess they just fit my small ear canals just right)


is that the supplied stock cable?


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes that is the cable that comes with the Whizzer Kylin


----------



## superuser1

Looks different in my crappy picture. I was taken aback for a moment before realising its the same cable its just that im a crappy photographer


----------



## trellus

superuser1 said:


> Looks different in my ****ty picture. I was taken aback for a moment before realising its the same cable its just that im a ****ty photographer



LOL... I think it still looks nice in your pic, and I'd bet that the (admittedly lower) quality of your pics has more to do with the camera than the photographer.


----------



## HungryPanda (Dec 10, 2018)

That cable looks silver, mine definitely have a more pinkish colour to them.I have the Red iems what colour are yours?


----------



## TechnoidFR

Just received NiceHCK P3

Very bassy and dark sound
I try, with my ear, to hrar the frequency and I hear a fall in 8-11khz. Very down peak


----------



## superuser1

HungryPanda said:


> That cable looks silver, mine definitely have a more pinkish colour to them.I have the Red iems what colour are yours?


Mine are grey .. perhaps thats why?


----------



## HungryPanda

Colour co-ordination looks like some thought went into that


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> Colour co-ordination looks like some thought went into that



I wish everyone did that.


----------



## silverfishla

HungryPanda said:


> Colour co-ordination looks like some thought went into that


I love the whole package of the Kylin.  I even bought the Bluetooth neck band thingy because it had the matching gold sockets.  . I’m a sucker for that sort of thing.  Hope Whizzer offers a balanced cable for the Kylin at some point.  I think the cable provided is quite adequate.


----------



## Otto Motor

Here my review of the good sounding and well made *Hill Audio S8* earphone:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hill-audio-s8.23240/reviews#review-21274


----------



## Slater

HAMS said:


> Can anyone explain 2 pin cables, which is the ground? I just got Trn bt20 and not sure which is the ground.



I just tested this.

The ground pin is always closest to the nozzle (ie facing towards the “front” of the IEM). The positive pin is towards the “back”.

In other words, if you are wearing your IEMs and looking straight ahead, the ground is in front of you, and the positive is facing behind you.

Make sense?

If not, lemme know and I can draw an illustration.


----------



## Eddie C

Just a heads up, Massdrop has the Tenhz P4 Pro for $79.99 usd again


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Instead of spending so much on multiple expensive IEMs, why are you not using some of that money to upgrade your source?  You have been talking for months, in multiple threads, about almost every good IEM having thin mids.   Plus you have said that you don't listen to music but your use is for movies and anime.  For that use I think you might find what you are looking for with a good earbud... I mean a GOOD  one .. not what comes free with phones.


But it's not quite like that though... I'll tell you why because alot of these iems have low impedance which run perfectly on my phone. Not every iem sounds thin of course for example the tfz queen, secret garden, ostry kc07, kc09  and oriolus finschi they all sound good for vocals but either have recessed mids or lacking in soundstage. Everyone is in search for that perfect sound they desire. Also, I am generally free at nights so i tend not to watch stuff on tv as it will disturb my family.


----------



## chinmie

Nabillion_786 said:


> But it's not quite like that though... I'll tell you why because alot of these iems have low impedance which run perfectly on my phone. Not every iem sounds thin of course for example the tfz queen, secret garden, ostry kc07, kc09  and oriolus finschi they all sound good for vocals but either have recessed mids or lacking in soundstage. Everyone is in search for that perfect sound they desire. Also, I am generally free at nights so i tend not to watch stuff on tv as it will disturb my family.



have you tried the B5+? there's no recessed mids on that. soundstage is also good.


----------



## Slater

So my TRN BT20 showed up today (ordered during 11.11).

Initial impressions:

The packaging is a step up from the average TRN product. The split charging cable is slick.

The BT20 themselves appear to be well built. 

They are very low latency; perfectly usable with movies and videos from my iPhone.

The fit is quite comfortable (even with glasses). I have not had them long enough to know the battery life on a full charge yet. I also have not made any phone calls with them, so I don't know how well they'll fare with the microphones being behind the ear. I suspect below average microphone performance, but I won't care either way because I bought them for the purpose of listening to music totally wirelessly.

The range is excellent. I was able to walk from my basement (where my phone was) all the way to my car parked on the street outside my house with no hiccup or drop at all.

So far I've tried them with the KZ ZS4, KZ ZSN, BQEYZ K2, BQEYZ KB1, and an aluminum quad driver IEM. I do plan on trying them with some more IEMs, to see which have the best synergy.

So far the standout pairing is with the KZ ZSN. The BT20 has no trouble driving the ZSN (as loud as I want to go), and the plug fits tightly (and looks fine). They sound great with the ZSN (I am assuming my iPhone is using AAC mode).

Best ChiFi product I've bought in 2 years. The BT20 has made my other bluetooth IEM gear obsolete - Meizu EP52, multiple KZ bluetooth cable iterations, TRN BT3, TRN BT10, and the Xiaomi bluetooth adapter (however I will still use them for earbuds and full size headphones).


----------



## Slater (Dec 10, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> But it's not quite like that though... I'll tell you why because alot of these iems have low impedance which run perfectly on my phone. Not every iem sounds thin of course for example the tfz queen, secret garden, ostry kc07, kc09  and oriolus finschi they all sound good for vocals but either have recessed mids or lacking in soundstage. Everyone is in search for that perfect sound they desire. Also, I am generally free at nights so i tend not to watch stuff on tv as it will disturb my family.



Have you tried the HiFi Unicorn Z? It perfectly fits the bill, based on the characteristics you're describing. It's hard to get right now though, but it should be much more available the day after today


----------



## Nabillion_786

chinmie said:


> have you tried the B5+? there's no recessed mids on that. soundstage is also good.


Thanks for your help... would you rate the vocals on those as good as your moondrop Kanas and er4xr? Also how does the soundstage compare to your dm6?


----------



## chinmie

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for your help... would you rate the vocals on those as good as your moondrop Kanas and er4xr? Also how does the soundstage compare to your dm6?



different mids/vocals presentations. they all have similar "a more forward mids"  but the B5+ have a fatter and warmer mid tone while the Kanas and ER4XR are similarly thinner and leaner on the mids.

B5+ have a more intimate music placement, but you can clearly hear the room size/reverb information, while the DM6 is more like listening a few rows back in a nice large room size


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Dec 10, 2018)

Slater said:


> Have you tried the HiFi Unicorn Z? It perfectly fits the bill, based on the characteristics you're describing. It's hard to get right now though, but it should be much more available the day after today


Nah... I already tried those. I bought it the day before tomorrow and must say that the vocals were thin, recessed and the soundstage was horrible coming off my phone so I had to immediately give them back.


----------



## audio123 (Dec 15, 2018)

My take on the TFZ T2 Galaxy with comparison against the Series 2 too. Enjoy reading!


----------



## IryxBRO

My review of Shozy & NEO CP. My favorite of multiple BA drivers. Sound even, smooth, detailed and accurate.  
My website: LINK
HeadFI: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-neo-cp.23362/reviews


----------



## Markolav

VJJB K4S, UiiSii HM7 and I-Into i8 are on their way to me. This is addicting "hobby". Im also planning to get MusicMaker TK12 for christmas.


----------



## Legislative

Just received my ZS6, QianYun Qian69 and Zishan DSD arrived from 11:11.

ZS6 are miles better than the ZS10 I received but still a bit lacking compared to the BQEYZ KC2 in refinement. Might need a bit of burn in, we'll see. Bass is definitely more upfront than the KC2.

DSD is a crazy dap but it's very powerful and seems to be pretty decent all around though it takes some while to work out how to control everything.


----------



## Legislative

Qian69 are a very pleasant sounding pair of buds nicer than my monk + by a way. Actually quite bassy, though the no removable cable is patheticly thin and weedy looking


----------



## Slater

Markolav said:


> VJJB K4S, UiiSii HM7 and I-Into i8 are on their way to me. This is addicting "hobby". Im also planning to get MusicMaker TK12 for christmas.



Not sure if you knew, but the K4 and K4S are the same thing. The S is just if you want the microphone cable (on all VJJB IEMs, such as V1, K4, C1, K1, etc).

I figured I’d throw that out there, since many people want mic-less cables.


----------



## ufospls2

Hey Guys,

I'm considering purchasing a pair of Chinese earphones, trying to find the sweet spot of price->performance. There are so many options, and I have no clue what to do. I currently have the Tin T2's, and really like them, but was wondering if I could get more resolution and soundstage for not much more money. A little bit bass elevation, and smooth midrange with a bit treble sparkle, similar to the Hifiman RE2000 would be my sound preference. Any ideas? Thanks guys!


----------



## slapo

Markolav said:


> VJJB K4S, UiiSii HM7 and I-Into i8 are on their way to me. This is addicting "hobby". Im also planning to get MusicMaker TK12 for christmas.



The UiiSii HM7 are one of my favourites. I used to sleep with them in, plugged into my phone, so I could hear the alarm in the morning. They also sound quite good. I couldn't perceive much in the way of soundstage from them, but a pretty good amount of detail. I quite enjoyed it for vocals and classical music in particular.


----------



## Markolav

slapo said:


> The UiiSii HM7 are one of my favourites. I used to sleep with them in, plugged into my phone, so I could hear the alarm in the morning. They also sound quite good. I couldn't perceive much in the way of soundstage from them, but a pretty good amount of detail. I quite enjoyed it for vocals and classical music in particular.



How you would describe their sound?


----------



## IryxBRO (Dec 11, 2018)

ufospls2 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a pair of Chinese earphones, trying to find the sweet spot of price->performance. There are so many options, and I have no clue what to do. I currently have the Tin T2's, and really like them, but was wondering if I could get more resolution and soundstage for not much more money. A little bit bass elevation, and smooth midrange with a bit treble sparkle, similar to the Hifiman RE2000 would be my sound preference. Any ideas? Thanks guys!



I wish I've ever used Tin T2's to help you on that. I've got a bunch of IEMs from China starting with $16 and up to $300 and I would say that the most convincing sound for me regarding resolution and soundstage were LZ HIFI A5 but they are very bright and sparkling (4BA + 1DD), Kinera IDUN 1BA + 1DD (better vote for Delux version with slightly added lows), iKKO OH1 (1BA+1DD) (a bit biting upper mids) or SHOZY & NEO CP (not that great deep bass but the rest is good, 3BA). Have different pure DD IEMs as well and use those most of the time cause I like neutral or even a bit darker side but won't comment on that cause you mentioned the resolution which is kind of usually better with hybrids or BA models.
But as you know this is very subjective unless the one who suggests has tried the same IEMs you are talking about.  Reviews for all of those could be found on HeadFi or at my website
It is really better to read all the reviews available to find the most things in common from all of the reviewers to build your point of view upon similarities.


----------



## slapo

Markolav said:


> How you would describe their sound?



It's pretty tip-dependent, but mostly a nice kind of in my face sound. Stage is just slightly outside of my ears, and like a rectangular cuboid, having some but not much depth. Imaging is pretty decent within it, though.
With a somewhat worn but well maintained Comply tips (Tsx-500, I think), they sound almost balanced with a slight W shape. I can hear a fair amount of bass, vocals are about on par and treble is clear and sparkly. Some instruments in between sound a bit recessed, but I'm not sure whether it's because that's their attempt at soundstage or their signature, and it's fairly consistent, although with some variation which I'm guessing has to do with actual instrument placement/distance from mics and mastering.
With a new pair of comply tips (Comply SmartCore Audio Pro), they get quite bassy, with mids and high being somewhat recessed. Probably too much seal. 

Having said all that, I found that I prefer more intense, analytical sort of sound signatures to 'comfy' ones most of the time. For example, just yesterday, I realised I much preferred the sound of the Yamaha MT8 to that of Sony MDR-1AM2. While the Sony were nice in their own way, with the Yamahas, I could hear more detail at the same volume and I do like listening at low volume levels. Well, that and the Sony sounded too similar to the Beyerdynamic Custom Studios I have, so the Sony went back today.

Does that help?


----------



## Markolav

slapo said:


> It's pretty tip-dependent, but mostly a nice kind of in my face sound. Stage is just slightly outside of my ears, and like a rectangular cuboid, having some but not much depth. Imaging is pretty decent within it, though.
> With a somewhat worn but well maintained Comply tips (Tsx-500, I think), they sound almost balanced with a slight W shape. I can hear a fair amount of bass, vocals are about on par and treble is clear and sparkly. Some instruments in between sound a bit recessed, but I'm not sure whether it's because that's their attempt at soundstage or their signature, and it's fairly consistent, although with some variation which I'm guessing has to do with actual instrument placement/distance from mics and mastering.
> With a new pair of comply tips (Comply SmartCore Audio Pro), they get quite bassy, with mids and high being somewhat recessed. Probably too much seal.
> 
> ...



Are they warm, bright, dark...?


----------



## slapo

Markolav said:


> Are they warm, bright, dark...?



I'd say that's where the tips come in, but with most I tried, they was a reasonable heft at the lowend, but without much warmth permeating upward. They also seem well extended and the treble can go from crystalline to thin and brittle, depending on the song, and I find it affects the mids.
Overall, I'd say bright-ish, with a good kick down below.


----------



## weedophile

Legislative said:


> DSD is a crazy dap but it's very powerful and seems to be pretty decent all around though it takes some while to work out how to control everything.



The DSD is actually really easy to navigate, like u can know almost all its function within an hour xD


----------



## Yurushi

Just got my KZ ZSNs in, and wow. They’re $20 and I honestly prefer them over my $600 Campfire Polaris. Very comfortable for me as well, and Spiral Dot tips work great with them. Also has an excellent stock cable. For anyone that likes a good v-shape sig IEM, the ZSN is probably the best you can get for under $100. Way better than the ZS6.


----------



## Markolav

Do you think that Musicmaker TK12 is still worth buying?


----------



## 1clearhead

Yurushi said:


> Just got my KZ ZSNs in, and wow. They’re $20 and I honestly prefer them over my $600 Campfire Polaris. Very comfortable for me as well, and Spiral Dot tips work great with them. Also has an excellent stock cable. For anyone that likes a good v-shape sig IEM, the ZSN is probably the best you can get for under $100. Way better than the ZS6.


Which ZSN did you purchase and make this comparison with?...Was it the -Purple, Cyan, or Black? Just curious!


----------



## Yurushi

1clearhead said:


> Which ZSN did you purchase and make this comparison with?...Was it the -Purple, Cyan, or Black? Just curious!


Is there supposed to be a difference between the colours? I have the black ones.


----------



## Legislative

weedophile said:


> The DSD is actually really easy to navigate, like u can know almost all its function within an hour xD



I agree, however why isn't there a lock button. Basically impossible to use on the go since in my bag it comes on constantly and drains the battery. Also how are you supposed to charge it. Left it plugged into my pc all night and Inthe morning it was on 50%


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

USB port on your PC will barely provide 0.5A, Use your phone charger or iPad charger with the provided micro USB cable.


----------



## Legislative

Usb3 should be able to provide 0.9 but yeah it's lower than I thought. I was convinced they provided 2.4 for some reason.


----------



## weedophile

Legislative said:


> I agree, however why isn't there a lock button. Basically impossible to use on the go since in my bag it comes on constantly and drains the battery. Also how are you supposed to charge it. Left it plugged into my pc all night and Inthe morning it was on 50%


There is a setting that requires long press in order to on the player alternatively u can get a case to hold it xD

For charging i dont have much problem, it usually take ard 3-4hrs for full charge. Perhaos u can move here for discussion


----------



## loomisjohnson

Markolav said:


> Do you think that Musicmaker TK12 is still worth buying?


the tk12 is an excellent, big-sounding phone--giant stage, tons of bass. i do slightly prefer the tk13, which is a tad smoother and more refined, but you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Markolav

loomisjohnson said:


> the tk12 is an excellent, big-sounding phone--giant stage, tons of bass. i do slightly prefer the tk13, which is a tad smoother and more refined, but you can't go wrong with either.



Ok, good to know, ive read many people claiming otherwise. I guess i have choose between TK12 and BGVP DMG (monster of a name, lol) then... or just order both.


----------



## 1clearhead

Yurushi said:


> Is there supposed to be a difference between the colours? I have the black ones.


No, no reason at all. I have all three ZSN's!...though to me, the purple one tends to sound very competitive with the clear-copper cables to higher tier sets as well.


----------



## CoiL

Markolav said:


> Ok, good to know, ive read many people claiming otherwise. I guess i have choose between TK12 and BGVP DMG (monster of a name, lol) then... or just order both.


rather get BGVP DM6


----------



## Markolav

CoiL said:


> rather get BGVP DM6



Nah, those are quite a bit out of my budget.


----------



## exavolt

1clearhead said:


> No, no reason at all. I have all three ZSN's!...though to me, the purple one tends to sound very competitive with the clear-copper cables to higher tier sets as well.


Do the other colors sound better with the purple's cable?


----------



## Nimweth

ufospls2 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a pair of Chinese earphones, trying to find the sweet spot of price->performance. There are so many options, and I have no clue what to do. I currently have the Tin T2's, and really like them, but was wondering if I could get more resolution and soundstage for not much more money. A little bit bass elevation, and smooth midrange with a bit treble sparkle, similar to the Hifiman RE2000 would be my sound preference. Any ideas? Thanks guys!


I could recommend a very suitable IEM but I'm not allowed to......


----------



## stryed

Clavinetjunkie from youtube just tested the ANEW U1 which shows that he is open to new IEMs but he just shat all over it. As an IEM that was highly regarded and compared to my much beloved IT01, I am left confused!
Have I dodged a bullet or is his recording instruments and hearing messed up? They definitely sound terrible on his set up.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 13, 2018)

exavolt said:


> Do the other colors sound better with the purple's cable?


I get more clarity and balance from the clear-copper cable that comes comes with the purple ZSN.

...I think you meant brown cables?


----------



## pashhtk27

Musicmaker TK11 go for as low as $35 dollars these days. Anybody who has them? And are they worth buying at this price, especially against the KZs and BQEYZs ? I remember they were released for more than double that originally.


----------



## 1clearhead

Did anyone just do a "double-take" thinking it was the ZSN? ...Someones already using these with bluetooth in China!

CCA-C10 (taobao PIC)

Can't wait for mine, anytime this week! 






-Clear


----------



## crabdog

pashhtk27 said:


> Musicmaker TK11 go for as low as $35 dollars these days. Anybody who has them? And are they worth buying at this price, especially against the KZs and BQEYZs ? I remember they were released for more than double that originally.


You're right. I'ma actually very tempted to grab one at that price.


----------



## Animagus (Dec 13, 2018)

Does anyone have the Simgot EM2 or the Meeture MT3? EM2 is a Hybrid with 1DD+1BA (Same DD as EN700 Pro + Knowles RAF 32873) and MT3 is a single DD (Same DD as EN700 Pro).

I'll give them a good listen later at night and report back but initial impressions of the EM2 with a quick listen are good.


----------



## CoiL

stryed said:


> Clavinetjunkie from youtube just tested the ANEW U1 which shows that he is open to new IEMs but he just shat all over it. As an IEM that was highly regarded and compared to my much beloved IT01, I am left confused!
> Have I dodged a bullet or is his recording instruments and hearing messed up? They definitely sound terrible on his set up.


Don`t know about him and his subjective perspective and testing methodology, but audio123 also reviewed AnewU1 little back and found them really great. Basically "better" than IT01 and from description he gave, pretty much sounds like modded IT01, which I love till they dye.


----------



## IryxBRO

stryed said:


> Clavinetjunkie from youtube just tested the ANEW U1 which shows that he is open to new IEMs but he just shat all over it. As an IEM that was highly regarded and compared to my much beloved IT01, I am left confused!
> Have I dodged a bullet or is his recording instruments and hearing messed up? They definitely sound terrible on his set up.



Watched. Interesting... I think that it is about the best fit resulting in heavy changes in sound (which is always true for IEMs) prior to making judgements. I doubt that such testing stand actually takes this aspect into consideration. The sound from his stand is weird straight away which makes me think of bad positioning..    



CoiL said:


> Don`t know about him and his subjective perspective and testing methodology, but audio123 also reviewed AnewU1 little back and found them really great. Basically "better" than IT01 and from description he gave, pretty much sounds like modded IT01, which I love till they dye.



Agree. I also think that Anew U1 are very good IEMs.


----------



## a3ther

stryed said:


> Clavinetjunkie from youtube just tested the ANEW U1 which shows that he is open to new IEMs but he just shat all over it. As an IEM that was highly regarded and compared to my much beloved IT01, I am left confused!
> Have I dodged a bullet or is his recording instruments and hearing messed up? They definitely sound terrible on his set up.



While I can't say anything about U1 I can say something about reviewer after watching few of his videos. He seems to live in a weird world, in which only one sound parameter exists - tonality. Hell, more than that. For this guy distance to tonal reference seems to be absolute determinant of sound quality. Well, in our world aiming for absolute sound neutrality is not necessarily best way to go, neither it guarantees that the final product will be great. Many people (probably even most) prefer some colouring over analytical neutrality (especially for certain kinds of music), besides there is synergy with source, which changes the overall sound signature when driven by particular source, that has its own characteristics. Until we are inside some reasonable range of, lets call it, turning away from neutrality, it is not wrong on its own and it is up to one's personal taste whether he likes that kind of presentation or not. V-shaped signatures are very popular for a reason, and you can't call it worse per se. Obviously there is a point where you cut/amplify some frequencies too much and sound becomes kinda disjointed. Well, maybe U1 went over this "reasonability line", maybe not, difficult to tell, as almost everything he's revieved gets labelled as wrong (contrary to sony mh1c, lol). In the meantime, I haven't a single word about technicalities. Resolution, imaging, dynamics, separation - seems none of those are being percived by mr Clavinetjunkie. People in comments say this guy is super reliable basically because he calls everything bad, while for me it's almost exactly the opposite, otherwise tuning would be the only thing that matters and we would be able to know everything about audio products based simply on frequency responce charts. It is almost like Clavinetjunkie would say 10$ random buds are good because they are tuned for neutrality. Doesnt matter if the sound is narrow, sloppy, mashed and has zero texture. Who cares, it has neutral response, while $1k v-shaped iems are bad, even though they are technically proficient.

I wouldn't even blame this guy if he wasn't so arrogant. Like, that's the argument he puts on some other reviewer reliablity:



> what is his expertise? is he a musician, engineer?



Sure boy, gotta have papers, otherwise you are deaf by definition. In the light of criteria he showcases in his videos that kind of accusation becomes preposterous. Our oracle also said something like etymotics are the best IEMs up to 1000$, while I am close to certain he didn't even test ten products in 500-1000$ range.

Personally wouldn't care too much about his opinion. Peace.


----------



## Markolav

pashhtk27 said:


> Musicmaker TK11 go for as low as $35 dollars these days. Anybody who has them? And are they worth buying at this price, especially against the KZs and BQEYZs ? I remember they were released for more than double that originally.



Many people have said that older Tonekings are little "outdated" chi-fi but im still tempted to pick up TK12. 75€ mobile deal on AE doesnt sound bad to me if they really are as good as reviews say.


----------



## maxxevv

a3ther said:


> While I can't say anything about U1 I can say something about reviewer after watching few of his videos. He seems to live in a weird world, in which only one sound parameter exists - tonality. Hell, more than that. For this guy distance to tonal reference seems to be absolute determinant of sound quality.



Tonality is completely subjective. One man's ears differ from another's when it comes to such. The only plausible (note its plausible but not 100% reliable either ) way of so called "tonality" measurement is a A/B comparison with a known quantity that's more or less universally referable. Something like say a HD650 / HD6XX for example ?  

Other than that, you can't quantify "tonality" in isolation at all. Its purely speculative at best without a known reference point.


----------



## Nimweth

I think I have finally managed to get the Whizzer A15 pro sounding as I want them. I covered the bass vents with 3M transpore tape and fitted JVC Spiral Dots. This fixed the anaemic bass but preserved the extended treble. They sound much more balanced now. I also switched the cable for the black braided one which came with my DM5 clones.


----------



## crabdog

Nimweth said:


> I think I have finally managed to get the Whizzer A15 pro sounding as I want them. I covered the bass vents with 3M transpore tape and fitted JVC Spiral Dots. This fixed the anaemic bass but preserved the extended treble. They sound much more balanced now. I also switched the cable for the black braided one which came with my DM5 clones.


The A15 Pro and original A15 cables were rubbish because of the memory wire and angle of the connectors. I'm happy to say they nailed the fit (and cable) with the Kylin. I haven't spent enough time listening to have a conclusive opinion on the sound but here's a measurement for anyone who wants to see it.


Spoiler


----------



## Nimweth

crabdog said:


> The A15 Pro and original A15 cables were rubbish because of the memory wire and angle of the connectors. I'm happy to say they nailed the fit (and cable) with the Kylin. I haven't spent enough time listening to have a conclusive opinion on the sound but here's a measurement for anyone who wants to see it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That looks like the kind of curve I would like! Fairly neutral by the looks of it. I also feel that my previous post might help with the Kylin. I agree about the cable on the A15 pro, also the connectors rotated too much.


----------



## audionab

did anyone try "specific brand" **** the one with piezoelectric driver?


----------



## CoiL

Markolav said:


> Many people have said that* older Tonekings are little "outdated" chi-fi* but im still tempted to pick up TK12. 75€ mobile deal on AE doesnt sound bad to me if they really are as good as reviews say.


They are. Even TK13 for me was nothing special. No matter if amped or not, desk gear or portable. They needed right tips also to sound good. Rather put that money into Anew U1, IT01, Moondrop Kanas Pro, BGVP DM6, Whizzer Kylin etc.


----------



## trumpethead

Legislative said:


> Just received my ZS6, QianYun Qian69 and Zishan DSD arrived from 11:11.
> 
> ZS6 are miles better than the ZS10 I received but still a bit lacking compared to the BQEYZ KC2 in refinement. Might need a bit of burn in, we'll see. Bass is definitely more upfront than the KC2.
> 
> DSD is a crazy dap but it's very powerful and seems to be pretty decent all around though it takes some while to work out how to control everything.



What tips are you using on KC2


----------



## crabdog

Not sure why the P4 Pro hasn't been discussed more. I find it very enjoyable, nicely built and supremely comfortable with stellar isolation. It sounds very similar to the more expensive TSMR albeit without the switches.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

crabdog said:


> Not sure why the P4 Pro hasn't been discussed more. I find it very enjoyable, nicely built and supremely comfortable with stellar isolation. It sounds very similar to the more expensive TSMR albeit without the switches.


Yeah I really like them alot. They are definitely super comfortable and they sound great. The price on Massdrop and sales on ali make them a really outstanding IEM for the price. Heck even at $150 they are a great IEM. They were actually the first IEM I did a review of on my website.


----------



## CoiL

Nor sure but somewhy I removed P4 Pro from my 100-200$ list. I think it had something to do with soundstage or highs. Must read through different reviews once again.


----------



## april435

CoiL said:


> Nor sure but somewhy I removed P4 Pro from my 100-200$ list. I think it had something to do with soundstage or highs. Must read through different reviews once again.



Because they're shouty, artificial, extremely fatiguing and completely un-enjoyable. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Eddie C

PCgaming4ever said:


> Yeah I really like them alot. They are definitely super comfortable and they sound great. The price on Massdrop and sales on ali make them a really outstanding IEM for the price. Heck even at $150 they are a great IEM. They were actually the first IEM I did a review of on my website.



They're on massdrop now and then for $79.99 USD, which I recommended to my coworker after I enlightened him with my iems (=that referral credit is nice!). Theres 16 hours left for the current drop.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Eddie C said:


> They're on massdrop now and then for $79.99 USD, which I recommended to my coworker after I enlightened him with my iems (=that referral credit is nice!). Theres 16 hours left for the current drop.


Yeah that's where I bought mine from.


----------



## peter123

CoiL said:


> Don`t know about him and his subjective perspective and testing methodology, but audio123 also reviewed AnewU1 little back and found them really great. Basically "better" than IT01 and from description he gave, pretty much sounds like modded IT01, which I love till they dye.



LOL, 123 is the only reviewer I've ever seen doing a review of a pair of IEM's with a filtering system (the SEMKARCH CNT1) without even mentioning the filters. Haven't read anything else from him since but needless to say I didn't get the impression of him being very detailed in his work......


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Not sure why the P4 Pro hasn't been discussed more. I find it very enjoyable, nicely built and supremely comfortable with stellar isolation. It sounds very similar to the more expensive TSMR albeit without the switches.



Yeah, I really enjoy them as well. Interesting to hear your comments about them compared to the TSMR


----------



## PCgaming4ever

All this discussion of the p4 pro reminded me I bought a new cable for them on 11/11 that I never put on. 
The trn cable feels really premium and makes the p4 pro look much nicer. It gives them the look to go along with the premium sound. I never hated the cable they came with but I didn't like it either. I saw the new trn cable showup and bought it because it looked nice. It definitely is for the $7 I paid it's great.


----------



## HungryPanda

I bought a couple of those trn cables and they are worth every penny


----------



## peter123

PCgaming4ever said:


> All this discussion of the p4 pro reminded me I bought a new cable for them on 11/11 that I never put on. The trn cable feels really premium and makes the p4 pro look much nicer. It gives them the look to go along with the premium sound. I never hated the cable they came with but I didn't like it either. I saw the new trn cable showup and bought it because it looked nice. It definitely is for the $7 I paid it's great.



Ha ha, I've got the exact same cable on my pair. My P4 is the carbon fiber look though.


----------



## Legislative

trumpethead said:


> What tips are you using on KC2



Too be honest I've got freakishly large diameter ear canals. I've got literally bags of tips but very few fit great. I bought some large foam rips on 11:11 and even they are too small. I do have some very large ones from a set of Xiaomi pistons and a few sets of very large kz black red tips from a few years back. 

The largest tips that came with the KC2 are also usable for me


----------



## chinerino

audio123 said:


> Thanks for reading! Well implemented single dynamic iems are definitely nice. There is the upcoming IT01S too.


omg pls do TSMR too


----------



## superuser1

peter123 said:


> LOL, 123 is the only reviewer I've ever seen doing a review of a pair of IEM's with a filtering system (the SEMKARCH CNT1) without even mentioning the filters. Haven't read anything else from him since but needless to say I didn't get the impression of him being very detailed in his work......


I read a review of a DD iem where except from the fact that it was a dynamic driver, nothing else related to the driver was mentioned. Forget build material, the size of the dd was also not mentioned. I wonder what these reviews want to achieve?


----------



## Slater (Dec 14, 2018)

superuser1 said:


> I wonder what these reviews want to achieve?



Some ‘shill’ reviewers do it for the free product (which they keep or resell), or they make money on referral and/or affiliate links, YouTube views, etc. Some even get flat out paid by a manufacturer to do a positive ‘review’.

That’s just a general statement though; not aimed at anyone in particular.


----------



## durwood

Legislative said:


> Too be honest I've got freakishly large diameter ear canals. I've got literally bags of tips but very few fit great. I bought some large foam rips on 11:11 and even they are too small. I do have some very large ones from a set of Xiaomi pistons and a few sets of very large kz black red tips from a few years back.
> 
> The largest tips that came with the KC2 are also usable for me



I was having a hell of a time keeping the KC2 in my ears until I finally realized shallow fit IEMs need one size larger than normal deeper ones. Mediums usually work most of the time for me, but I had to use the large size for the KC2. Tried the large ones that came with it, worked good but then dug out the large KZ starlines and that was the ticket for me.


----------



## sodesuka

superuser1 said:


> I read a review of a DD iem where except from the fact that it was a dynamic driver, nothing else related to the driver was mentioned. Forget build material, the size of the dd was also not mentioned. I wonder what these reviews want to achieve?


On the other hand, I usually just skip over all the fluff stuff like that and go straight to the sound details. I'll go to manufacturer's page if I want to read about specs. 

Honestly miss ljokerl reviews.


----------



## superuser1

sodesuka said:


> On the other hand, I usually just skip over all the fluff stuff like that and go straight to the sound details. I'll go to manufacturer's page if I want to read about specs.
> 
> Honestly miss ljokerl reviews.


I myself am not one to even look at the fluff... however, DD size and build material are essential in a review i would say rather than perhaps describing the packaged box etc.


----------



## sodesuka

superuser1 said:


> I myself am not one to even look at the fluff... however, DD size and build material are essential in a review i would say rather than perhaps describing the packaged box etc.


Sure if it's only mentioned passingly and not have an entire page or two of essay dedicated to it (though imo it's ultimately kinda moot, the sound and fitting are what ultimately matter imho). I don't mean that every reviews have to be super concise though, just that it'd be nice to have one or two like that inbetween all the sometimes super long philosophical dissertations on how stuff sound. 

Anyway, just got Vsonic GR09 for $150 discounted on tmall. It's the black version which is apparently not ceramic? Sounds good but kinda safe, still exploring. Hopefully my last chi-fi purchase this year, been crazy lately.


----------



## 1clearhead

So, I just did more research on the CCA-C10 and found out that this vendor gives a bit more specific and critical insight on the CCA and KZ relationship! 



This article is according to "Hill Audio" at the Shoppee website...


"While KZ has claimed its title as the cheapest 5 driver hybrid IEM with their popular ZS10 model, another brand was secretly in the making to dethrone KZ from this title. CCA - an unfamiliar name in the international audiophile community was actually a sister company to KZ thus it's no surprise they're able to make 5-driver hybrid IEM at a price that's even cheaper than KZ. Will it be the best sounding budget 5-driver hybrid IEM on the market right now ? It's your ears to judge. We all know by now that more driver doesn't equals better sound, but surely it's an interesting iem that any budget audiophiles shouldn't overlook..."

"...As you may know by now that CCA is actually a subsidiary / a sister company of KZ, their product tuning has a strong resemblance to KZ products and mostly are produced / ODM by KZ factory themselves. The design may look a bit more appealing with metallic faceplate and somewhat more ergonomically looking shell all at slightly cheaper price therefore it will be very much interesting to see how this perform compared to the revolutionary ZS10. It could very well sound the same with just a slight tweak. All in all, it's definitely a worth buy with such specs and design."

Link to their store and sellers statement above...
https://shopee.com.my/CCA-C10-5-driver-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-i.6548893.1723038023


Hope this gives a little more clarity to the brother and sister team...


-Clear


----------



## trumpethead

Legislative said:


> Too be honest I've got freakishly large diameter ear canals. I've got literally bags of tips but very few fit great. I bought some large foam rips on 11:11 and even they are too small. I do have some very large ones from a set of Xiaomi pistons and a few sets of very large kz black red tips from a few years back.
> 
> The largest tips that came with the KC2 are also usable for me



I can't seem to get the good seal I'm looking for to Bring out the bass on these. I got large ear holes too...Will keep trying they sound fantastic otherwise


----------



## Legislative

Yeah real step up from my rather large collection of KZs but reviewers talk about their great bass and I don't get that. I've tried sealing the vents holes with tape and that changes the sound but seems to detrimental to the treble for me. Sound very good on my Xduoo X3 but pretty thin on my DSD.  I've got more tips coming so hopefully that will work.

Very nice earphones but as always for is an issue for me


----------



## Nimweth

audionab said:


> did anyone try "specific brand" **** the one with piezoelectric driver?


I'm interested in this one as well, it's a triple driver 1DD+1BA+piezo. I have the Elecom CB1000 and the Artiste DC1 which are 1DD+ piezo hybrids and like them a lot. I'd like some idea of how these sound as well.


----------



## chinerino

are there any chi-fi that sounds similar to HD600?  something that is not V ? i really like good extensions


----------



## nxnje

chinerino said:


> are there any chi-fi that sounds similar to HD600?  something that is not V ? i really like good extensions



Are you saying V-shaped signatures implies no extension?  
Joking
I follow-up


----------



## IryxBRO

Not IEMs but something small to drive IEMs  Review of AUDIRECT BEAM is complete. LINK


----------



## rendyG

chickenmoon said:


> I've only listened to both in isolation so I can't really assess their technical prowess with respect to each other. They are very different in sound signature though, with the Semkarch being an energetic v-shape and the Kanas Pro neutralish. I don't think stacking them against each other is very useful as they clearly are in such different categories.
> 
> What I can say about the Kanas Pro however is that although I haven't spent much time with them yet, it's extremely likely they are going to displace the Simgot EN700 Pro from my best/top/fav spot. I love my EN700 Pro to bits but when I use it my QP1R DAP it doesn't really sound better than when I listen to it through my goto Audiotrak Prodigy Cube Black Edition with Burson v5i opamp DAC/Amp. In fact I like the EN700 Pro better on the Cube than on the QP1R as the Cube has a more engaging  and dynamic sound than the QP1R to my ears. With the Kanas Pro it's another story altogether it seems and whereas it appears to just about edge the EN700 Pro on the Cube in technicality, when I use it on the QP1R it's like I clearly enter in another, superior, dimension of sound. In other words, the Kanas Pro scales up to the better source whereas the EN700 Pro doesn't. I did burst into spontaneous laughter  out of joy and incredulity a couple of times at how good they sounded on the QP1R. Arguably I don't know what a good TOTL may sound like but this is really very very good. Someone on Ali rated the Kanas Pro higher than the EX-1000 (which is S- in Crinacle's ratings) and I am not surprised as I also have the EX-1000 (which I think is a bit overrated). How do the Semkarch stack up to that, frankly I don't know as I haven't tried it on the QP1R and I don't really care either, It's a very good sounding pair for "fun" listening and they won't touch the Kanas Pro for "serious" listening, that's for sure.
> 
> Well this is it, all I can say for now, it's early days with both, all to be taken with a grain of salt, new toy syndrome oblige...



Could you compare Kanas Pro vs Haydn? I really liked the sound of A15 Pro - Haydn, however I had problems with fit. Tonally Haydn sounds 90% like my modded Evos, so I´m not missing on that sound that much.
BUT, I would love to find an over-ear iem with a touch more bass and isolation for commuting and I have a feeling the Kanas Pro could be the one for me.. What do you think?


----------



## rendyG (Dec 14, 2018)

crabdog said:


> The A15 Pro and original A15 cables were rubbish because of the memory wire and angle of the connectors. I'm happy to say they nailed the fit (and cable) with the Kylin. I haven't spent enough time listening to have a conclusive opinion on the sound but here's a measurement for anyone who wants to see it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ouch, the thicccc bass again :/ Was hoping for somethin closer to A15 Pro.
Tonally it actuaally seems pretty close to DMG and OSV3
Have you measured P4 Pro?


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> I'm interested in this one as well, it's a triple driver 1DD+1BA+piezo. I have the Elecom CB1000 and the Artiste DC1 which are 1DD+ piezo hybrids and like them a lot. I'd like some idea of how these sound as well.


I have the Artiste DC1 and they are awesome! ...Which one would you crab first between the Elecom CB1000 and the Artiste DC1? Or, do you happen to like them equally?


----------



## Zerohour88

sodesuka said:


> Sure if it's only mentioned passingly and not have an entire page or two of essay dedicated to it (though imo it's ultimately kinda moot, the sound and fitting are what ultimately matter imho). I don't mean that every reviews have to be super concise though, just that it'd be nice to have one or two like that inbetween all the sometimes super long philosophical dissertations on how stuff sound.
> 
> Anyway, just got Vsonic GR09 for $150 discounted on tmall. It's the black version which is apparently not ceramic? Sounds good but kinda safe, still exploring. Hopefully my last chi-fi purchase this year, been crazy lately.



you mean the tmall link here?

GR07 build quality was balls though, so despite the GR09 also highly regarded, quite wary to jump on any Vsonic now (they've also gone quiet for some reason?)

survived 12.12 without getting any new gear, so I'm quite happy, lol.


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> I have the Artiste DC1 and they are awesome! ...Which one would you crab first between the Elecom CB1000 and the Artiste DC1? Or, do you happen to like them equally?


The DC1 have a great bass response and a lively exciting presentation. They were excellent value at 29 GBP. The CB1000 are more neutral, but I had to cover the vents with transpore tape as I found them a little bass-light. Once I had done this they sounded great, especially good for classical music.  I like both. The Elecom is good value if you can get them at a good price. I paid 49 GBP on eBay.


----------



## Nimweth (Dec 14, 2018)

rendyG said:


> Could you compare Kanas Pro vs Haydn? I really liked the sound of A15 Pro - Haydn, however I had problems with fit. Tonally Haydn sounds 90% like my modded Evos, so I´m not missing on that sound that much.
> BUT, I would love to find an over-ear iem with a touch more bass and isolation for commuting and I have a feeling the Kanas Pro could be the one for me.. What do you think?


Yes, I had problems with fit on the A15 Haydn as well. I changed the cable (terrible design) and none of the supplied tips worked for me. I'm using KZ Starline tips now, the fit is better than the Spiral Dots. I also covered the vents with transpore tape which helped to improve the bass.


----------



## sodesuka

Zerohour88 said:


> you mean the tmall link here?
> 
> GR07 build quality was balls though, so despite the GR09 also highly regarded, quite wary to jump on any Vsonic now (they've also gone quiet for some reason?)
> 
> survived 12.12 without getting any new gear, so I'm quite happy, lol.


Yeah that. The thing feels solid so far, haven't seen anyone complaining about build quality of GR09 as well and since they're supposed to be worth $300+, they should be built much better than their lesser offering, hopefully, at least. Not sure if I'd recommend them at this point, they sound weirdly competent yet rather really safe and kinda boring lol.

Vsonic is gearing up for the release of a new range of phones iirc (saw a thread here), and according to my friend GR09 is getting discontinued, hence the crazy price slash.


----------



## crabdog

CoiL said:


> Nor sure but somewhy I removed P4 Pro from my 100-200$ list. I think it had something to do with soundstage or highs. Must read through different reviews once again.


The highs are delicious IMO and have a very nice timbre. Soundstage is fairly intimate but very stable


rendyG said:


> Ouch, the thicccc bass again :/ Was hoping for somethin closer to A15 Pro.
> Tonally it actuaally seems pretty close to DMG and OSV3
> Have you measured P4 Pro?


Yes, the Kylin's bass is indeed quite thick. It is definitely nothing like the A15 Pro. It is closer to the DMG in tonality - perhaps less resolving but vocals are not as recessed.

I have measured the P4 Pro but my graph looks very different from others I've seen (and what I'm hearing) so I want to investigate it a bit more before I share anything as I don't want to give the wrong impression.


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> The highs are delicious IMO and have a very nice timbre. *Soundstage is fairly intimate* but very stable


Ah! Now I remeber, yes. That was the reason. My personal subjective taste/sound perception just don`t like intimate "in your face" & intruding-into-headspace sounds. Rather slight distance to music from every direction.


----------



## xanlamin

Nimweth said:


> The DC1 have a great bass response and a lively exciting presentation. They were excellent value at 29 GBP. The CB1000 are more neutral, but I had to cover the vents with transpore tape as I found them a little bass-light. Once I had done this they sounded great, especially good for classical music.  I like both. The Elecom is good value if you can get them at a good price. I paid 49 GBP on eBay.



I have the CB2000 and the bass is great!


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> The DC1 have a great bass response and a lively exciting presentation. They were excellent value at 29 GBP. The CB1000 are more neutral, but I had to cover the vents with transpore tape as I found them a little bass-light. Once I had done this they sounded great, especially good for classical music.  I like both. The Elecom is good value if you can get them at a good price. I paid 49 GBP on eBay.


Thanks for your impressions...!


----------



## crabdog

CoiL said:


> Ah! Now I remeber, yes. That was the reason. My personal subjective taste/sound perception just don`t like intimate "in your face" & intruding-into-headspace sounds. Rather slight distance to music from every direction.


Intimate doesn't necessarily mean crowded though - in the case of the P4 Pro, its layering and imaging keep it from sounding in your face or squashed together.


----------



## CoiL

Yea, I believe You. Just that I like little distance between music and my headspace with nice layering/transparency in frontal soundstage depth  I come from fully open full sized cans and really like "holographic soundscape" presentation. So far modded ZS5v1 has been able to stand up to such soundscape but SQ-wise I prefer modded IT01 over it, only slightly laggin behind "holographic" soundstage of ZS5v1.


----------



## Nimweth

xanlamin said:


> I have the CB2000 and the bass is great!


I can't find that one online. Is that a DD+piezo hybrid as well?


----------



## xanlamin

Sorry, made a mistake, I have the CB200, not CB2000.


----------



## Nimweth

xanlamin said:


> Sorry, made a mistake, I have the CB200, not CB2000.


I looked it up, it's a 12mm single DD. The CB1000 has a 10mm DD + piezo.


----------



## Slater (Dec 14, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> you mean the tmall link here?
> 
> GR07 build quality was balls though, so despite the GR09 also highly regarded, quite wary to jump on any Vsonic now (they've also gone quiet for some reason?)
> 
> survived 12.12 without getting any new gear, so I'm quite happy, lol.



I agree. VSonic build quality is pitiful in my experience.


----------



## crabdog

Enjoying my Friday evening with the new Brainwavz KOEL.


----------



## april435

crabdog said:


> Enjoying my Friday evening with the new Brainwavz KOEL.



Oh can't wait for your review, man. I love your reviews. I purchased these, but as no one but Porta-Fi reviewed them I quickly cancelled my order. Just need more reviews to make my mind up.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> I agree. VSonic build quality is pitiful in my experience.


vsonic seems to be an also-ran these days--their prices are significantly higher than the more "underground" stuff we obsess about here. i've owned at various times the gr07 (nice but bass shy and not significantly better to my ears than its $14 sibling, the vivo xe800), vsds 1 (sorta veiled) and vsds 5 (good but unmemorable), come to think of it, each of the above had qc issues, esp. frail connectors


----------



## Legislative

Just got a second set of memory foams from 11:11 T400 in large. Wow that's fixed the low end on the KC2s. I think I'll hold of on ordering any new stuff for a while these sound fantastic to me now


----------



## antdroid

Not a headphone or IEM or anything hardware wise, but I got my Penon Audio Christmas card today and it's nice. I really like that it's handwritten and a unique card.


----------



## trellus

antdroid said:


> Not a headphone or IEM or anything hardware wise, but I got my Penon Audio Christmas card today and it's nice. I really like that it's handwritten and a unique card.



You can't say that and not share a picture of it here and spread the holiday cheer.


----------



## antdroid

trellus said:


> You can't say that and not share a picture of it here and spread the holiday cheer.



Heh, I didnt want to spoil others.  I'll post a photo later and tag it spoiler.


----------



## mbwilson111

antdroid said:


> Heh, I didnt want to spoil others.  I'll post a photo later and tag it spoiler.



We received two..both addressed to my husband.


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> We received two..both addressed to my husband.



Weird, lol... have you ever bought anything from them in your name?


----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> Weird, lol... have you ever bought anything from them in your name?



I think a couple of things I bought on ebay were actually from them...


----------



## assassin10000 (Dec 14, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Enjoying my Friday evening with the new Brainwavz KOEL.



Those look tiny. I like. Impressions? Responsive to eq?

I've been looking at trying a small BA IEM of some sort. One that works with poor sources (ie cell phones).

The DD se215 I have is just a hair too large for my ears and extended sessions and I know the newer westone um1 is smaller, which is what I was eyeing originally. I had tennmak pro's for a bit, which fit awesome but they had too much midbass and bled way too much into the mids for me.


----------



## crabdog

assassin10000 said:


> Those look tiny. I like. Impressions? Responsive to eq?
> 
> I've been looking at trying a small BA IEM of some sort. One that works with poor sources (ie cell phones).
> 
> The DD se215 I have is just a hair too large for my ears and extended sessions and I know the newer westone um1 is smaller, which is what I was eyeing originally. I had tennmak pro's for a bit, which fit awesome but they had too much midbass and bled way too much into the mids for me.


If the Tennmak were a good fit for you then this should be as well. 

The Koel is far more balanced than the TPro's, is closer to neutral tonality in the mids and has more treble energy. It has a typical BA bass, meaning it's very punchy and textured but doesn't carry a whole lot of weight and on top of that, it has a mid-centric tuning so the bass is on the lighter side.


----------



## chickenmoon

rendyG said:


> Could you compare Kanas Pro vs Haydn? I really liked the sound of A15 Pro - Haydn, however I had problems with fit. Tonally Haydn sounds 90% like my modded Evos, so I´m not missing on that sound that much.
> BUT, I would love to find an over-ear iem with a touch more bass and isolation for commuting and I have a feeling the Kanas Pro could be the one for me.. What do you think?



They don't have much in common IMO, compared to the Haydn the KP is very thick sounding albeit in a very, very good way. Also by comparison to the KP the Haydn's highs feel quite peaky and unnatural. to me now. Fit is better/easier with the KP. The Kanas Pro is tremendously good IMHO and it's taken the top spot here.


----------



## chickenmoon

A quick Anew U1 micro review:

Pros: A cable that is so nice you get orgasms just by looking at it.
          Very good sound.

Cons: Lack of front vents and associated issues (deal breaker for me, had I known I wouldn't have bought it)
           Might be too bright for some.

Tonally I think it's resolutely but not exaggeratedly v-shaped leaning on the brighter side of things.

Biggest draw back is the lack of front vents and associated issues which are: 1) perfect seal impossible with silicon tips, 2) Quite terrible driver flex, worst I ever experienced, they flex by just opening the mouth or moving the head sometimes and of course always on insertion.


----------



## crabdog

chickenmoon said:


> They don't have much in common IMO, compared to the Haydn the KP is very thick sounding albeit in a very, very good way. Also by comparison to the KP the Haydn's highs feel quite peaky and unnatural. to me now. Fit is better/easier with the KP. The Kanas Pro is tremendously good IMHO and it's taken the top spot here.


I'm super curious about the KP. I find the Haydn far too thin, anaemic and yes, the treble is overdone too.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Tansio Mirai TSMR 3. Enjoy!


----------



## Slater

chickenmoon said:


> A quick Anew U1 micro review:
> 
> Pros: A cable that is so nice you get orgasms just by looking at it.
> Very good sound.
> ...



You could try adding a front vent. If it’s small enough (say, 0.2mm), it will alleviate the flex with minimal effect on the sound profile.

The micro drill bit sets are only a few dollars on Aliexpress.


----------



## chickenmoon

Slater said:


> You could try adding a front vent. If it’s small enough (say, 0.2mm), it will alleviate the flex with minimal effect on the sound profile.
> 
> The micro drill bit sets are only a few dollars on Aliexpress.



I thought about it but I don't have a vise and column, no way I can do it cleanly just with a drill I think. I though about using a hot needle too but since they are $100+ I am a bit hesitant trying that kind of stuff.


----------



## Slater (Dec 15, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> I thought about it but I don't have a vise and column, no way I can do it cleanly just with a drill I think. I though about using a hot needle too but since they are $100+ I am a bit hesitant trying that kind of stuff.



All you need is a “pin vice”. They are about $2.

The pin vice is ideal for IEMs, because you control everything with your fingers. I hold the IEM in 1 hand and slowly twist the pin vice with the other hand. Since it’s all done by hand, I can use gravity to allow the shavings fall out away from the hole as I drill it.

On plastic IEMs the whole process takes maybe 2 minutes per side. Aluminum IEMs take longer.

You still have to find a good spot to locate the vents. I try to do in the nozzle well away from the driver, yet where it won’t be covered up by the ear tip. You also have to be careful not to allow the bit to go too deep into the shell once it finally pierces through the material. I have never once damaged a driver.

And if you don’t like the results (vent hole too large, drilled in the wrong spot, etc) you can cover the hole with tape or glue it shut with a micro drop of UV glue like it never even existed.

Whenever I have a defective IEM, instead of throwing it away I save them for practice (assuming I don’t plan on repairing them or have another use for them). This way, when it comes time to work on the $100 IEMs I can work on the vents with more confidence.

You can initially practice using the drill bits and pin vice on anything (plastic or soft metal like aluminum or copper), from a pen cap to a copper coin.


----------



## chickenmoon

Slater said:


> All you need is a “pin vice”. They are about $2.
> 
> The pin vice is ideal for IEMs, because you control everything with your fingers. I hold the IEM in 1 hand and slowly twist the pin vice with the other hand. Since it’s all done by hand, I can use gravity to allow the shavings fall out away from the hole as I drill it.
> 
> ...




Thanks, I'll surely be looking into this.


----------



## Kevang

Don't know if this was mentioned earlier, but looks like LZ is back with the A6 and the A6 mini
https://penonaudio.com/lz-a6.html
https://penonaudio.com/lz-a6mini.html

Still not sure what the "Loud" button on the A6 does, but I'm liking the choice between MMCX and 2-pin.


----------



## QBANIN

I just got my BQEYZ BQ3 and I really love how they sound, much better than KZ AS10 imo but... after running some frequency test I found that left earpiece frequency response is slightly different in some frequency ranges (most of them very difficult to notice). The most imbalanced and somewhat annoying is 5000-5500Hz where left earpiece is louder by few dB (can be only noticed while running dry frequency test). KZ AS10 is much closer to perfection or at least I can't hear any differences in frequency response. Is it normal for Chi-Fi products or should I open dispute with seller?


----------



## Slater

Kevang said:


> Don't know if this was mentioned earlier, but looks like LZ is back with the A6 and the A6 mini
> https://penonaudio.com/lz-a6.html
> https://penonaudio.com/lz-a6mini.html
> 
> Still not sure what the "Loud" button on the A6 does, but I'm liking the choice between MMCX and 2-pin.



Says it’s a gain switch. Likely a resistor attached in series with a button, to better match whatever source you’re using.


----------



## CoiL

chickenmoon said:


> A quick Anew U1 micro review:
> 
> Pros: A cable that is so nice you get orgasms just by looking at it.
> Very good sound.
> ...


Thanks for posting this! I was really excited about these when I also stumbled upon U1 serious problem with driver flex.
When first very positive impressions ran out (claiming them better than IT01 soundwise), nobody mentioned that issue. 
Because of that driver flex issue I have put U1 "on hold" and waiting for new version. Also, IT01S seems to be "alternative" improvement soundwise to IT01.


Slater said:


> You could try adding a front vent. If it’s small enough (say, 0.2mm), it will alleviate the flex with minimal effect on the sound profile.
> The micro drill bit sets are only a few dollars on Aliexpress.





Slater said:


> All you need is a “pin vice”. They are about $2.
> The pin vice is ideal for IEMs, because you control everything with your fingers. I hold the IEM in 1 hand and slowly twist the pin vice with the other hand. Since it’s all done by hand, I can use gravity to allow the shavings fall out away from the hole as I drill it.
> On plastic IEMs the whole process takes maybe 2 minutes per side. Aluminum IEMs take longer.
> You still have to find a good spot to locate the vents. I try to do in the nozzle well away from the driver, yet where it won’t be covered up by the ear tip. You also have to be careful not to allow the bit to go too deep into the shell once it finally pierces through the material. I have never once damaged a driver.
> ...


Great advice! 


Kevang said:


> Don't know if this was mentioned earlier, but looks like LZ is back with the A6 and the A6 mini
> https://penonaudio.com/lz-a6.html
> https://penonaudio.com/lz-a6mini.html
> 
> Still not sure what the "Loud" button on the A6 does, but I'm liking the choice between MMCX and 2-pin.


Is it just me or are A6 nozzles length and angle relative to shell messed up? I surely wouldn`t buy such nozzle+shell configuring as they wouldn`t fit for my ears.


----------



## CactusPete23

Slater said:


> Says it’s a gain switch. Likely a resistor attached in series with a button, to better match whatever source you’re using.


Quoted from an LZ A6 Aliexpress vendor's sales page:

"The LOUD button increases bass and  treble response when engaged(depressed), preserving musical impact in low-volume listening."
 - Impedance: LOUD off: 45Ω ;  LOUD on:  20Ω
 - Earphone sensitivity: LOUD off:  110dB/mW ;  LOUD on:  115dB/mW 

So it's supposed to improve the sound at low volumes.. ( Like the loudness adjustment that some Integrated Amps used to have in my younger years... But an on/off switch instead of a variable loudness like my Yamaha amp had)


----------



## chickenmoon

CoiL said:


> Thanks for posting this! I was really excited about these when I also stumbled upon U1 serious problem with driver flex.
> When first very positive impressions ran out (claiming them better than IT01 soundwise), nobody mentioned that issue.
> Because of that driver flex issue I have put U1 "on hold" and waiting for new version. Also, IT01S seems to be "alternative" improvement soundwise to IT01..



Glad to be able to help you save a hundred bucks.   I've read the two "pro" reviews before buying and neither mentioned the absence of front vents, one of them mentioned flex but greatly downplayed its severity IMHO while the other ignored it completely...    I guess it now gives me the opportunity to try my hands at drilling.


----------



## CoiL

Nah, I can use those "drill ticks" when I want anyday but just at that cost - hoping for more and not want to get my hands "dirty" again.
I had a lot of work with my modded IT01 to get it right for my ears&gear and now wish to get something very similar but in stock condition without modding.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

chickenmoon said:


> They don't have much in common IMO, compared to the Haydn the KP is very thick sounding albeit in a very, very good way. Also by comparison to the KP the Haydn's highs feel quite peaky and unnatural. to me now. Fit is better/easier with the KP. The Kanas Pro is tremendously good IMHO and it's taken the top spot here.


Couldnt agree more. Just can't take em off my ears. Its a delight to listen to literally everything.


----------



## CoiL

@chickenmoon , can You please do comparison between Kanas Pro vs. AnewU1 only sound-wise? Just curious how Kanas Pro compares.


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 15, 2018)

CoiL said:


> @chickenmoon , can You please do comparison between Kanas Pro vs. AnewU1 only sound-wise? Just curious how Kanas Pro compares.



KP thicker/fuller sounding, more cohesive and neutral I would say but frankly due to absence of front vents on the U1 and the consequent need for me to only have an imperfect seal as to avoid "suction" issues, it's a bit hard to fully judge it sonically.  The other day I found them very bright but today less so which might be due to either my brain or most likely to inconsistent seal.  Once I have drilled small front vents I'll hopefully be able to assess them better, I have ordered the tools and should get them soon. What I can say for almost certain is that U1 has some mid-bass lift but the KP doesn't. And extended treble on the U1 seems a bit elevated and detached to me, somewhat in IE800 or P1 style whereas Kanas doesn't have that.


----------



## CoiL

chickenmoon said:


> KP thicker/fuller sounding, more cohesive and neutral I would say but frankly due to absence of front vents on the U1 and the consequent need for me to only have an imperfect seal as to avoid "suction" issues, it's a bit hard to fully judge it sonically.  The other day I found them very bright but today less so which might be due to either my brain or most likely to inconsistent seal.  Once I have drilled small front vents I'll hopefully be able to assess them better, I have ordered the tools and should get them soon. What I can say for almost certain is that U1 has some mid-bass lift but the KP don't. And extended treble on the U1 seems a bit elevated and detached to me, somewhat in IE800 or P1 style whereas Kanas doesn't have that.


Thanks a lot again!
I do not like any bit of boosted mid-bass at all. Also too much elevated and "detached" treble doesn`t sound like my taste. Adding driver flex issue - I will scrap off U1 from my list.
What I like about my IT01 is "divebomber" bass (as Otto described) which is not over-powering, not muddy, very detailed, fast and punchy. With littlebit decreased sub-bass side as modded, it is very "linear" but still "fun" and natural. Also slightly "cleaned" treble as modded and without 6.5-7.5kHz peak (which I`m very sensitive), it is also quite perfect in highs.
Looking at Kanas Pro FR graphs, it could be my personal potential TOTL IEM in every way. 
How do You hear Kanas Pro frontal soundstage? Is it "in Your face" or intruding into headspace with its imaging/presentation in any way?


----------



## chickenmoon

CoiL said:


> Thanks a lot again!
> I do not like any bit of boosted mid-bass at all. Also too much elevated and "detached" treble doesn`t sound like my taste. Adding driver flex issue - I will scrap off U1 from my list.
> What I like about my IT01 is "divebomber" bass (as Otto described) which is not over-powering, not muddy, very detailed, fast and punchy. With littlebit decreased sub-bass side as modded, it is very "linear" but still "fun" and natural. Also slightly "cleaned" treble as modded and without 6.5-7.5kHz peak (which I`m very sensitive), it is also quite perfect in highs.
> Looking at Kanas Pro FR graphs, it could be my personal potential TOTL IEM in every way.
> How do You hear Kanas Pro frontal soundstage? Is it "in Your face" or intruding into headspace with its imaging/presentation in any way?



I feel it's more or less like the tracks are mixed/mastered, it can be very in your face if that's how tracks are. Other opinions welcome.


----------



## CoiL

chickenmoon said:


> I feel it's more or less like the tracks are mixed/mastered, it can be very in your face if that's how tracks are. Other opinions welcome.


Well, can You maybe compare to IT01 imaging/soundstage/presentation? That would put things into my perspective.
Anyway, I do hope KP isn`t intimate sounding as I like little distance between music and my headspace, air & space.


----------



## chickenmoon

CoiL said:


> Well, can You maybe compare to IT01 imaging/soundstage/presentation? That would put things into my perspective.
> Anyway, I do hope KP isn`t intimate sounding as I like little distance between music and my headspace, air & space.



IT01 feels congested (and also muddy) compared to the KP, clarity, separation and sense of space are very clearly on another (superior) level with the KP IMHO.


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> IT01 feels congested (and also muddy) compared to the KP, clarity, separation and sense of space are very clearly on another (superior) level with the KP IMHO.



What is the lowest price they have sold for?


----------



## chickenmoon

mbwilson111 said:


> What is the lowest price they have sold for?



I paid £125.76 for them on 11/11 which was a 10% rebate on the then nominal price. I've never seen them cheaper.


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> I paid £125.76 for them on 11/11 which was a 10% rebate on the then nominal price. I've never seen them cheaper.



I think I would wait until it goes back down to that at least.  It is more now.  Anyway,  my Audbos P4 has just arrived in the country.


----------



## chickenmoon

mbwilson111 said:


> I think I would wait until it goes back down to that at least.  It is more now.  Anyway,  my Audbos P4 has just arrived in the country.


They'll be sales in March and August on Ali if it's like previous years. And by then the pound might have regained some of its lost value, or not....


----------



## mbwilson111

...or not...


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 16, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> ...or not...





 

 

 

 

 





Spoiler: Seen in Brick Lane, Shoreditch, London, this fall


----------



## superuser1

Miss May would be rather disappointed with you MB, show some confidence


----------



## mbwilson111

superuser1 said:


> Miss May would be rather disappointed with you MB, show some confidence



You don't want to get us started about any of this.  Against Headfi rules.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Dec 16, 2018)

I can finally say that I am at peace and it lies within the ostry kc07. As soon as I slapped on some double flange tips these iems transformed into something else for me! The vocals are exquisite because its powerful and expressive which I would rate 10/10 to male vocals and female vocals are also really nice. Soundstage is great and has the same amount of width, height and good depth when using the double flange tips. When compared to the os v3 I would say the kc07 has better soundstage and much better vocals with similar resolution and separation. However, the os v3's bass and treble is definitely better and the best I've heard because of it weighty, engaging and addicting bass! with a very controlled, well extended and smooth treble performance aswell.


----------



## crabdog

chickenmoon said:


> Glad to be able to help you save a hundred bucks.   I've read the two "pro" reviews before buying and neither mentioned the absence of front vents, one of them mentioned flex but greatly downplayed its severity IMHO while the other ignored it completely...    I guess it now gives me the opportunity to try my hands at drilling.


To be fair (or possibly condemning), it's possible that the other guy wasn't getting a good enough seal to trigger the flex - in which case he needs to learn about getting a proper fit. Or possibly there are inconsistencies in the IEMs which would be a quality control issue. Then again, it might come down to individual ear anatomy. It's hard to tell unless more people chime in on their experience with the U1.


----------



## CoiL

chickenmoon said:


> IT01 feels congested (and also muddy) compared to the KP, clarity, separation and sense of space are very clearly on another (superior) level with the KP IMHO.


Wow, that`s very good to hear. Not that I find my modded IT01 any way congested or muddy - they certainly are not.
Seems that Moondrop Kanas Pro will be my next IEM as that last comparison point vs. IT01 locked my aim 100% ;P

Btw, what was Your source gear/amping when You compared IT01 vs. Kanas Pro ?


----------



## geagle (Dec 16, 2018)

If anyone's interested, I did some A/B comparison between the BGVP DM6 and the Whizzer Kylin over on the discovery thread, here : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2720#post-14660393

I figured that most everyone who's here is also there, so no need to duplicate the post, but maybe a link might be useful if somebody is just here (and not also over there )


----------



## CoiL

Thanks a lot for this comparison! Another note that I`m probably doing right with going for Kanas Pro. Though, I`m still wondering how IT01S vs. Kanas Pro compares?!


----------



## mbwilson111

Does the Kanas Pro come in two colors?  In some photos they look much darker than in others... especially the cable.


----------



## audio123 (Jan 1, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Does the Kanas Pro come in two colors?  In some photos they look much darker than in others... especially the cable.


I think it comes in 1 color. From Taobao, it can be seen that the Kanas Pro has 2 options - 1.Kanas Pro, 2.Kanas Pro + Violet cable.


----------



## mbwilson111

audio123 said:


> I think it comes in 1 color. From Taobao, it can be seen that the Kanas Pro has 2 options - 1.Kanas Pro, 2.Kanas Pro + Violet cable.



A violet cable would be great but if I do get this it will be a few months from now.  I have to slow down and enjoy what I have, which also includes buds and headphones.


----------



## audio123 (Dec 16, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> A violet cable would be great but if I do get this it will be a few months from now.  I have to slow down and enjoy what I have, which also includes buds and headphones.


 This is the Violet cable.


Which IEM are you enjoying the most at the moment?


----------



## mbwilson111

audio123 said:


> This is the Violet cable.
> 
> 
> Which IEM are you enjoying the most at the moment?



Actually, this week, I have been enjoying some DIY earbuds that my husband made.  The HungryPanda Spirit 

IEMs most recently enjoyed include the ZSN,  BQEYZ KB100,  Nicehck P3 and a really cheap little Amazon UK iem that seems to be a rebrand of the NABOLANG F910.

I really do already have way too many iems.  If I get the Kanas, it will be my last.  Does that violet cable add to the cost?


----------



## eclein

Mb be sure to let us know how your “might be in the country” iem sounds I’ve been checking into them.


----------



## ScottPilgrim (Dec 16, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Does the Kanas Pro come in two colors?  In some photos they look much darker than in others... especially the cable.


Standard Kanas is brushed. Pro is stainless.

Frankly, it comes with SPC cable made by Lyre Acoustics. They're great. And I heard that the violet cable doesnt add much value to the IEM. Your call entirely however .

If you are looking for lower prices I can suggest you a way in PM on how got em for like 170 CAD, with EMS.

I am completely set with these IEMs. Honestly, I don't need much more and I am a downright fan of Moondrop's sound after Kanas Pro. Might aim for their customs soon (though they are on a two month backlog now) and really looking forward to their 1DD 1Tesla IEM.

(Edited)


----------



## audio123

mbwilson111 said:


> Actually, this week, I have been enjoying some DIY earbuds that my husband made.  The HungryPanda Spirit
> 
> IEMs most recently enjoyed include the ZSN,  BQEYZ KB100,  Nicehck P3 and a really cheap little Amazon UK iem that seems to be a rebrand of the NABOLANG F910.
> 
> I really do already have way too many iems.  If I get the Kanas, it will be my last.  Does that violet cable add to the cost?


 Yea, it adds to the cost.


ScottPilgrim said:


> Standard Kanas is brushed. Pro is stainless.
> 
> Frankly, it comes with SPC cable made by Lyre Acoustics. They're great. And I heard that the violet cable doesnt add much value to the IEM. Your call entirely however .
> 
> ...


What is the sound difference in brief between Kanas and Kanas Pro? Thanks in advance!


----------



## geagle

audio123 said:


> Yea, it adds to the cost.
> What is the sound difference in brief between Kanas and Kanas Pro? Thanks in advance!



From memory, and in principle, from what other people said (I have the pro, not the standard one), the Kanas pro is more balanced. The Kanas should have more bass.


----------



## IryxBRO

Closely examining Debauche Bacchus Monroe IEMs - 2 dynamic drivers (8mm titanium film and 10mm graphene) with old school design. Sound seems to resemble the theme - mellow, emotional and bassy. I would post my findings in a couple of days.


----------



## pashhtk27 (Dec 16, 2018)

I tested my newly acquired Audbos P4 today, and found that they are technically on a higher level than all my previous iems. So I'm really finding it hard to judge these.
To me they feel significantly more midcentric than the neutral Tinaudio T2, but that could very well be due to the very intimate soundstage. I strongly feel that the soundstage is really small though, probably one of the smallest I've heard. Or maybe I get this feeling due to the excellent instrument seperation which makes them 'dense' and overwhelming.

They are able to pull me into the music and I really don't feel like analysing anything. If I try to, it quickly gets tiring. Better just let the guitars flow and vocals soar!

Tip rolling makes little difference (from my small collection) and for the time being, I have put small wide bore tips on them.
They are very sensitive though, and get very loud easily. They are also slightly affected by the source.

Talking about comfort, they have a very snug fit. I can't see them falling out of my ears even after vigorous shaking. On the other hand, the top edge touches my outer ear which is slightly uncomfortable. So I don't think I'll be able to wear them for several hours.
I like the cable, it feels durable and is really light. No tangling. There is some cable noise though and they demand a shirt chip (which is not provided)

Since I don't have any comparable gear, I'll need a lot of time to get used to these guys. Nonetheless, I'm liking them a lot.


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 16, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Wow, that`s very good to hear. Not that I find my modded IT01 any way congested or muddy - they certainly are not.
> Seems that Moondrop Kanas Pro will be my next IEM as that last comparison point vs. IT01 locked my aim 100% ;P
> 
> Btw, what was Your source gear/amping when You compared IT01 vs. Kanas Pro ?



Straight off my Audiotrak Prodigy Cube Black Edition with Burson v5i opamp, that's my desktop unit which I like a lot. 4-5 minutes with the IT01 was enough to certainly assess its inferiority but to be fair if I had carried on listening to the IT01 I would most probably have gradually enjoyed it more and more as time went by, contrast was quite stark though. Also, the Kanas Pro doesn't deliver its best on that source, it scales up very nicely to deliver an even more  impressive performance on my QP1R DAP. I am not sure how the IT01 would perform on that but I know for sure that the EN700 Pro which is already better than the IT01 to me on the cube doesn't scale up to the QP1R.


----------



## pr0b3r

IryxBRO said:


> Closely examining Debauche Bacchus Monroe IEMs - 2 dynamic drivers (8mm titanium film and 10mm graphene) with old school design. Sound seems to resemble the theme - mellow, emotional and bassy. I would post my findings in a couple of days.



Hi! How would you compare the DB Monroe to the ikko OH1? They are priced the same at Penon Audio store.


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 16, 2018)

crabdog said:


> To be fair (or possibly condemning), it's possible that the other guy wasn't getting a good enough seal to trigger the flex - in which case he needs to learn about getting a proper fit. Or possibly there are inconsistencies in the IEMs which would be a quality control issue. Then again, it might come down to individual ear anatomy. It's hard to tell unless more people chime in on their experience with the U1.



Both U1 sides sure flex the same for me and my experience with IT01 flex is just about what people report about it on average so I wouldn't think QC or my particular ear shape would be the main cause. Also all my my iems with graphene or carbon nanotube drivers flex to some degree and how much they do flex seem to be dependent on the amount of front venting, the more venting the less flex. With the U1 having CNT drivers and no front venting at all, it's no surprise to me its flex is the worst of all.

To me this seems to be  the typical/usual case of free sample reviews that ignore or brush off negative aspects and, amusingly, I just happened to stumble upon your Whizzer A15 Pro Haydn review and to my great surprise (not really) I didn't find anything  in it saying you find it to be an anemic sounding iem with overdone treble like you said in a post in this thread yesterday.... 

Teasing aside, bottom line for me is that a dynamic driver IEM with no front venting is plain bad design and this should be mentioned in reviews.


----------



## 1clearhead

The CCA C10 are here!

First impressions today are excellent! They do nothing wrong and offensive, but rather present a non-harsh spectrum of great details!
They have an eerie close sound signature to the KZ ZSN!  The only difference I can hear so far is less aggressiveness coming from the C10, that's it! I can see these already being a total hit for those that prefer precision details over aggressive details like the ZSN. I can not find any weakness so far, but this is premature to say the least. I'll be burning these in all week and will give more impressions later.
So far, these might be another winner in my book!  For now, enjoy the PIC's I provided in comparison to the ZSN.

Yes, the package that the CCA came in says KZ! ...and the package sure resembles KZ, as well. 
 
 
ZSN and C10 side by side... They are actually the same size!
     
Both cables are pretty good! Notice the difference on the Y-splitter...
    Hope you enjoyed the new CCA C10 from the KZ family!

-Clear


----------



## IryxBRO

pr0b3r said:


> Hi! How would you compare the DB Monroe to the ikko OH1? They are priced the same at Penon Audio store.



yep, I would. Have both. Also the Kinera IDUN falls into this range as well.


----------



## Dobrescu George

1clearhead said:


> The CCA C10 are here!
> 
> First impressions today are excellent! They do nothing wrong and offensive, but rather present a non-harsh spectrum of great details!
> They have an eerie close sound signature to the KZ ZSN!  The only difference I can hear so far is less aggressiveness coming from the C10, that's it! I can see these already being a total hit for those that prefer precision details over aggressive details like the ZSN. I can not find any weakness so far, but this is premature to say the least. I'll be burning these in all week and will give more impressions later.
> ...



The Cinese market must be on fire now, KZ started by having tribute IEMs to others, and now other IEMs are copying them


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 16, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> The CCA C10 are here!
> 
> First impressions today are excellent! They do nothing wrong and offensive, but rather present a non-harsh spectrum of great details!
> They have an eerie close sound signature to the KZ ZSN!  The only difference I can hear so far is less aggressiveness coming from the C10, that's it! I can see these already being a total hit for those that prefer precision details over aggressive details like the ZSN. I can not find any weakness so far, but this is premature to say the least. I'll be burning these in all week and will give more impressions later.
> ...


So glad I ordered a pair of c10's I can't wait to hear them for myself. I love the KZ ZSN but didn't like the some of the harshness or aggressiveness about them. However you got to give kz credit for zsn it's from what you say very close to the cca c10 and it's like half the price. Still like I said your impressions make me really excited to hear them

Edit: Also it's hilarious they are basically the same.


----------



## 1clearhead

PCgaming4ever said:


> So glad I ordered a pair of c10's I can't wait to hear them for myself. I love the KZ ZSN but didn't like the some of the harshness or aggressiveness about them. However you got to give kz credit for zsn it's from what you say very close to the cca c10 and it's like half the price. Still like I said your impressions make me really excited to hear them
> 
> Edit: Also it's hilarious they are basically the same.


Yea, details and precision coming from the C10 is what makes the difference so far. After 15 hours burning them in, it is really less aggressive than the ZSN. I'm loving both so far, two different beast!


----------



## Almazbek

QBANIN said:


> I just got my BQEYZ BQ3 and I really love how they sound, much better than KZ AS10 imo but... after running some frequency test I found that left earpiece frequency response is slightly different in some frequency ranges (most of them very difficult to notice). The most imbalanced and somewhat annoying is 5000-5500Hz where left earpiece is louder by few dB (can be only noticed while running dry frequency test). KZ AS10 is much closer to perfection or at least I can't hear any differences in frequency response. Is it normal for Chi-Fi products or should I open dispute with seller?


If u arent satisfied with a product then u should contact seller and open a case.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> Yea, details and precision coming from the C10 is what makes the difference so far. After 15 hours burning them in, it is really less aggressive than the ZSN. I'm loving both so far, two different beast!


How about soundstage presentation and size?


----------



## Zerohour88

Dobrescu George said:


> The Cinese market must be on fire now, KZ started by having tribute IEMs to others, and now other IEMs are copying them



CCA is KZ's sister company (or something to that effect, at least).

Maybe its like how Poco is to Xiaomi, not impossible for them to split off entirely later on


----------



## eclein

1clearhead said:


> The CCA C10 are here!
> 
> First impressions today are excellent! They do nothing wrong and offensive, but rather present a non-harsh spectrum of great details!
> They have an eerie close sound signature to the KZ ZSN!  The only difference I can hear so far is less aggressiveness coming from the C10, that's it! I can see these already being a total hit for those that prefer precision details over aggressive details like the ZSN. I can not find any weakness so far, but this is premature to say the least. I'll be burning these in all week and will give more impressions later.
> ...



Awesome, awesome...thanks for the info clear!


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> The CCA C10 are here!
> 
> First impressions today are excellent! They do nothing wrong and offensive, but rather present a non-harsh spectrum of great details!
> They have an eerie close sound signature to the KZ ZSN!  The only difference I can hear so far is less aggressiveness coming from the C10, that's it! I can see these already being a total hit for those that prefer precision details over aggressive details like the ZSN. I can not find any weakness so far, but this is premature to say the least. I'll be burning these in all week and will give more impressions later.
> ...


FR graph vs. ZSN would be nice...


----------



## chinmie

audio123 said:


> What is the sound difference in brief between Kanas and Kanas Pro? Thanks in advance!



beside that Kanas has more bass, the Kanas also have more attack to the sound while the Pro has a smoother/relaxed attack. 

also the Kanas's cable is a limiting factor because it choked the treble a bit and cut off some sparkle/high treble. using the Kanas with the Kanas Pro's cable or any other more capable cables would open up the Kanas. 

i much prefer the original Kanas with the Pro's cable because it has a more exciting and engaging sound. if relaxed sound is your preference, stick with the Kanas Pro


----------



## TechnoidFR

CoiL said:


> FR graph vs. ZSN would be nice...



And zs10


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> How about soundstage presentation and size?


At first, the soundstage was less than average, but has opened-up since then. ...Listening to them at work right now, soundstage is much, much better and instrument separation is superb!


----------



## Danfish98

1clearhead said:


> At first, the soundstage was less than average, but has opened-up since then. ...Listening to them at work right now, soundstage is much, much better and instrument separation is superb!


Have you heard the ZS10? Can tell from pictures this has a chance of being comfortable. If they also improved the tuning this will be my next purchase.


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> FR graph vs. ZSN would be nice...


Sorry CoiL, I don't have the equipment to provide my own FR graphs, since I'm constantly working and travelling on other business here in China. But, I did provide several on the Knowledge Zenith forum several pages back that KZ provided on there webpage(s)...

C10 



 
ZSN 




Hope this helps...

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 17, 2018)

Danfish98 said:


> Have you heard the ZS10? Can tell from pictures this has a chance of being comfortable. If they also improved the tuning this will be my next purchase.


Unfortunately, I haven't heard the ZS10. But, according to the reviews I've read, the C10 sounds like a totally different sound signature to the ZS10. In matter of fact, they sound eerily more to the ZSN's sound signature since I've genuinely tested both. The ZSN is more aggressive, while the C10 has more politeness and precision.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 17, 2018)

My thorough review of the *NiceHCK M6* is now up:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-m6.23430/reviews#review-21305

Find out whether my disclaimer is as insulting as usual!

UPDATE:  nothing insulting. While I am not a salesperson, I was informed of a price drop to $88. That's a new low for a 6-driver earphone of this quality. Wonder where we will be next year.


----------



## 1clearhead

Zerohour88 said:


> CCA is KZ's sister company (or something to that effect, at least).
> 
> Maybe its like how Poco is to Xiaomi, not impossible for them to split off entirely later on


Yea, I won't be surprised. ...But for now, KZ is supplying them all the materials. Let's see where this goes!


----------



## Danfish98

1clearhead said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't heard the ZS10. But, according to the reviews I've read, the C10 sounds like a totally different sound signature to the ZS10. In matter in fact, they sound eerily more to the ZSN's sound signature since I've genuinely tested both. The ZSN is more aggressive, while the C10 has more politeness and precision.


A more comfortable, less laid back ZS10 sounds perfect. Just ordered one.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> The CCA C10 are here!
> 
> First impressions today are excellent! They do nothing wrong and offensive, but rather present a non-harsh spectrum of great details!
> They have an eerie close sound signature to the KZ ZSN!  The only difference I can hear so far is less aggressiveness coming from the C10, that's it! I can see these already being a total hit for those that prefer precision details over aggressive details like the ZSN. I can not find any weakness so far, but this is premature to say the least. I'll be burning these in all week and will give more impressions later.
> ...


are they similar to RN Qt2 then?


----------



## audio123

Short write-up on the IT01S vs IT01. The bass quantity on the IT01S is less than the IT01 and boasts a quicker decay. Midrange on the IT01S is much clearer and vocals are more prominent. Treble presentation on the IT01S is livelier. Soundstage on the IT01S has a slightly larger expansion.


----------



## Otto Motor

audio123 said:


> Short write-up on the IT01S vs IT01. The bass quantity on the IT01S is less than the IT01 and boasts a quicker decay. Midrange on the IT01S is much clearer and vocals are more prominent. Treble presentation on the IT01S is livelier. Soundstage on the IT01S has a slightly larger expansion.


You didn't mention that the iBasso IT01S costs $199 - twice as much as the IT01.


----------



## Bartig

1clearhead said:


> The CCA C10 are here!
> 
> First impressions today are excellent! They do nothing wrong and offensive, but rather present a non-harsh spectrum of great details!
> They have an eerie close sound signature to the KZ ZSN!  The only difference I can hear so far is less aggressiveness coming from the C10, that's it! I can see these already being a total hit for those that prefer precision details over aggressive details like the ZSN. I can not find any weakness so far, but this is premature to say the least. I'll be burning these in all week and will give more impressions later.
> ...


So, they have the same housing but sound so different? I wonder if they're anything like my second favorite - which also has quite a big resemblance to the ZSN in terms of sound.


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> are they similar to RN Qt2 then?


They might have similarities, but I'm not sure, since I'm actually not home to compare both.


----------



## Yurushi

Miracles happen, finally got my customised BGVP DM6 in from A&V store. First impressions: Warm neutral sound sig, almost sounds like the Andromeda with less treble sparkle - stays detailed while also being quite laid back. Very nice mids, but slightly recessed. Bass is excellent for an all BA IEM, has a good amount of slam. These definitely live up to the hype.


----------



## Markolav

I just placed an order for BGVP DMG.  Im excited to try them out.


----------



## Bartig

Have more of you gotten the Nicehck Black Friday mystery bag IEM, which is now called the P3? How do you like it?


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> Have more of you gotten the Nicehck Black Friday mystery bag IEM, which is now called the P3? How do you like it?



Love mine. I received them several days ago.  Planning to use them again later this evening.  My husband borrowed them earlier today and posted a quick impression in another thread.  I agree with what he said

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nic...nicehck-products.894720/page-12#post-14663637


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Love mine. I received them several days ago.  Planning to use them again later this evening.  My husband borrowed them earlier today and posted a quick impression in another thread.  I agree with what he said
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nic...nicehck-products.894720/page-12#post-14663637


Good to hear...some initial comments were negative.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Good to hear...some initial comments were negative.



You mean the one about them being for a granny with bad taste?  LOL.  That was actually a very rude comment.   

Apparently the P3 is not for "treble heads."


----------



## Bartig (Dec 17, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Good to hear...some initial comments were negative.


Reason I'm asking is because I myself am a bit more negative about them. I like the soundstage on them, but some songs sound a tad muddy and some mid instruments and vocals - especially male vocals - may be way more pronounced for my taste. It sounds mostly fine with female singers, but too laid back, distant with some male vocals.

I really want to like them more though, because of the price they have now (40 euros), their looks and the wonderfully solid cable.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 17, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Reason I'm asking is because I myself a bit more negative about them. I like the soundstage on them, but some songs sound a tad muddy and some mid instruments and the vocals - especially the male vocals - can be way more pronounced. It sounds mostly fine with female singers, but too laid back, distant with many male vocals.
> 
> I really want to like them more though, because of the price they have now (40 euros), their looks and the wonderfully solid cable.



I had to try a few tips.

Also , I should mention that I had burned them in for a few days before my husband borrowed them.  I think I burned them in for two days before I listened... I had something else I was listening to when they arrived


----------



## Bartig

mbwilson111 said:


> You mean the one about them being for a granny with bad taste?  LOL.  That was actually a very rude comment.
> 
> Apparently the P3 is not for "treble heads."


No, the highs are quite rolled off indeed. Which tips do you use on them now?


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> No, the highs are quite rolled off indeed. Which tips do you use on them now?



I am not sure because I have used so many different ones lately on  many different IEMs but they are black and have a wide opening... probably these...

A few months ago we bought about 50 pairs of these.  They have worked for me on many.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10-...-Tips-For-Sony-Phillips-H0TB/32855203303.html


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 17, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> You mean the one about them being for a granny with bad taste?  LOL.  That was actually a very rude comment.
> 
> Apparently the P3 is not for "treble heads."


No, I had missed that one. I'd have replied: "Sorry for not liking them, grandson."

P.S. a review unit was sent out during the Canada Post strike - likely in a bottle down the Pacific ocean. May take until April to arrive...in the meantime, natural cryogenic cooling will have replaced the burn-in.


----------



## HungryPanda

Well I have no idea what I was supposed to receive but a package containing a medium sized woman's mountaineering jacket turned up with my name, address and telephone number on the label


----------



## stryed (Dec 17, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> You mean the one about them being for a granny with bad taste?  LOL.  That was actually a very rude comment.
> 
> Apparently the P3 is not for "treble heads."



The treble doesn't bother me as much as the that's really soft and no rumble not texture. I like the treble actually, although lacks a bit of bite like the rest of the frequency.


----------



## toddy0191

Bartig said:


> No, the highs are quite rolled off indeed. Which tips do you use on them now?



I shared your exact same impressions when I first received them.

I then  tried the large stock tips (the very wide bore ones) and pushed them as far onto the nozzle as I could and they sounded much better. I quite like them now although I still feel they lack sparkle.

I think the nozzles need to as deep in your ear canal as possible.


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> Well I have no idea what I was supposed to receive but a package containing a medium sized woman's mountaineering jacket turned up with my name, address and telephone number on the label



Maybe that's just the packing, around some nice headphones...


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> I think the nozzles need to as deep in your ear canal as possible.



I have to do that with many IEMs


----------



## HungryPanda

DBaldock9 said:


> Maybe that's just the packing, around some nice headphones...


 Unfortunately not but I feel for whoever wanted that jacket


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> Well I have no idea what I was supposed to receive but a package containing a medium sized woman's mountaineering jacket turned up with my name, address and telephone number on the label


Better than my 100 pencil erasers that appeared instead of an earphone.


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> Unfortunately not but I feel for whoever wanted that jacket



If you know the vendor name, maybe they can identify who ordered it.
I know that, before the airlines / government limited Li-Po battery shipments, I had ordered a couple of nice batteries from China (to be used in my XRK Pocket Class A Amp).
When the package arrived, it was the wrong item.
I contacted the vendor, and they explained that multiple orders had been bundled and shipped to a forwarding service in the USA.
It was the forwarder who mixed up at least three or four orders.
I was able to send the batteries I received to the person who ordered them - but I never saw the batteries that I ordered.
When I asked about them shipping replacements, that's when they explained the import/shipping rules had changed - so they just refunded my money.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> The CCA C10 are here!
> 
> First impressions today are excellent! They do nothing wrong and offensive, but rather present a non-harsh spectrum of great details!
> They have an eerie close sound signature to the KZ ZSN!  The only difference I can hear so far is less aggressiveness coming from the C10, that's it! I can see these already being a total hit for those that prefer precision details over aggressive details like the ZSN. I can not find any weakness so far, but this is premature to say the least. I'll be burning these in all week and will give more impressions later.
> ...


any detailed comparison to QT2?


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> any detailed comparison to QT2?


I actually posted some comparisons between the QT2, ZSN, and C10 back at the Knowledge Zenith (KZ) forum site...

Just click this link:
 Post #39695


-Clear


----------



## ShakyJake

mbwilson111 said:


> I am not sure because I have used so many different ones lately on  many different IEMs but they are black and have a wide opening... probably these...
> 
> A few months ago we bought about 50 pairs of these.  They have worked for me on many.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10-...-Tips-For-Sony-Phillips-H0TB/32855203303.html


At first, I read this as though you ordered 50 pairs of an IEM. Why was I was only slightly surprised by this?  LOL


----------



## ddmt

Bartig said:


> Reason I'm asking is because I myself am a bit more negative about them. I like the soundstage on them, but some songs sound a tad muddy and some mid instruments and vocals - especially male vocals - may be way more pronounced for my taste. It sounds mostly fine with female singers, but too laid back, distant with some male vocals.
> 
> I really want to like them more though, because of the price they have now (40 euros), their looks and the wonderfully solid cable.



I don't like the P3, too dark, too muddy. Tried a few tips, a few cables (nicehck 6N GC-OCC cable & ALO Litz), same result.


----------



## durwood (Dec 17, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Apparently the P3 is not for "treble heads."





Bartig said:


> Reason I'm asking is because I myself am a bit more negative about them. I like the soundstage on them, but some songs sound a tad muddy and some mid instruments and vocals - especially male vocals - may be way more pronounced for my taste. It sounds mostly fine with female singers, but too laid back, distant with some male vocals.
> 
> I really want to like them more though, because of the price they have now (40 euros), their looks and the wonderfully solid cable.





Bartig said:


> No, the highs are quite rolled off indeed. Which tips do you use on them now?



I wanted to like them, they could be better if the treble is boosted, there is severe valley in the 8-10khz like the upper treble BA is pushed too low via the crossover. They had promise, bass is good (not great) with some rumble, no midbass bleed good depth, but clarity takes a hit due to lacking sizzle up top aka dark, muddy, boring or unexciting all of which kind of describe the lack of upper treble. I like the fit and cable, it's not isolating like some others. @Dsnuts  suspects a BGVP DS1 repackage...if someone can find a raw graph of the DS1 we can compare. Here was my P3


----------



## trellus

Bartig said:


> Have more of you gotten the Nicehck Black Friday mystery bag IEM, which is now called the P3? How do you like it?



Got mine just today...  I need to tip roll a bit but early impressions are that I like them ok, could use a little more bass but I think they're just too shallow with the tips I've tried so far.  Sound is clean with good but not superb detail.  Sound stage is kind of small. 

I _love_ how they look.  Audio jewelry!


----------



## Otto Motor

durwood said:


> I wanted to like them, they could be better if the treble is boosted, there is severe valley in the 8-10khz like the upper treble BA is pushed too low via the crossover. They had promise, bass is good (not great) with some rumble, no midbass bleed good depth, but clarity takes a hit due to lacking sizzle up top aka dark, muddy, boring or unexciting all of which kind of describe the lack of upper treble. I like the fit and cable, it's not isolating like some others. @Dsnuts  suspects a BGVP DS1 repackage...if someone can find a raw graph of the DS1 we can compare. Here was my P3


That's not the V-shape I had expected. That 7 kHz sibilance peak is weird ("ZS6") whereas the dip between 7 and 10 kHz is not uncommon. And strange is the slow roll off that already starts in the lower midrange. The bass does not point to a fat or warm sound and the sub-bass is probably the opposite of visceral and definitely not weighty. The sound may lack body and the trough in the lower midrange may make male voices dull.

I can't await receiving and measuring mine.


----------



## paulindss

durwood said:


> I wanted to like them, they could be better if the treble is boosted, there is severe valley in the 8-10khz like the upper treble BA is pushed too low via the crossover. They had promise, bass is good (not great) with some rumble, no midbass bleed good depth, but clarity takes a hit due to lacking sizzle up top aka dark, muddy, boring or unexciting all of which kind of describe the lack of upper treble. I like the fit and cable, it's not isolating like some others. @Dsnuts  suspects a BGVP DS1 repackage...if someone can find a raw graph of the DS1 we can compare. Here was my P3



Hey friend, i am pretty sure you confirm my suspicious.... My ds1 also had a very, very congested soundstage, not a intimate but yet good one, but a claustrophobic, weird one. A huge peak somewhere in the mid treble that make the vocals sharp and sometimes ear bleeding with a HUGE roll off in the treble area. This darkened the sound in a very bad way. Lifting the treble DIDN't solved the claudtrophobic feeling and the sound become even more bad. Timbre in the mids was ok, and bass was impressively fast and textured, i have yet to hear a better one in the price segment.

With the good bass, mids an timbre, and souding SO TERRIBLE, i still doesn't understand this iem. Eq and mods can't do nothinh for him. I buyed ds1 in a huge hype train that came directly from france If you know what i mean LOL, i think some of you may remember that

IF that p3 sounds the same, we have the same bad iem and i don't recomend it. Yout fr graph do seem like the ones that bgvp showed at the time.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Otto Motor said:


> Better than my 100 pencil erasers that appeared instead of an earphone.


I got robbed by a couple sellers on e-bay, probably the same one... They sent me a black stick nail file... I never could figure out what I was supposed to receive in reality cause e-bay seems to delete old purchases from viewing. Lame.


----------



## abhijollyguy

*Source: *SONY NW-A46 > xDuoo XD10 Poke
*IEMs:* Tenhz P4 Pro and Whizzer A-HE03 Kylin

Whizzer A-HE03 is well-rounded IEM when compared to The Tenhz P4 Pro. 

Bass: Better on Whizzer A-HE03 and is slightly above neutral level whereas bass on Tenhz P4 Pro is neutral.

Mids: Mids are more upfront on Tenhz P4 Pro, I call it a Mids-O-Phile IEM whereas A-HE03 aka Kylin's mids are not as upfront as Tenhz P4 Pro but it is not recessed either.

We get more space in mids in Kylin as compared to The Tenhz P4 Pro and it is obvious because the mids on Kylin are not as forward as P4 Pro.

Treble: Both have neutral sounding treble, no IEM is harsh sounding IEM in treble region. I couldn't detect any harshness or sibilance in upper-mids and lower treble region in both the IEMs.

Soundstage: Soundstage is better on Whizzer Kylin A-HE03.

Instrument Separation: Better on Whizzer Kylin A-HE03 because of the less mid-forward nature when compared to The Tenhz P4 Pro.

*Who should buy the Tenhz P4 Pro?:* Tin Audio T2 lovers. The Tenhz Audio P4 Pro is the direct upgrade of Tin Audio T2, be it bass, be it mids, be it treble, be it soundstage.

*Who should buy Whizzer A-HE03 Kylin?:* Those who want balanced sound with a bit emphasis on bass with the overall more relaxed sound with great instrument separation.


----------



## crabdog

abhijollyguy said:


> *Source: *SONY NW-A46 > xDuoo XD10 Poke
> *IEMs:* Tenhz P4 Pro and Whizzer A-HE03 Kylin
> 
> Whizzer A-HE03 is well-rounded IEM when compared to The Tenhz P4 Pro.
> ...


What? The A-HE03 has a massive bass!


----------



## HungryPanda

love the Kylin bass.......superb


----------



## Slater

trellus said:


> Got mine just today...  I need to tip roll a bit but early impressions are that I like them ok, could use a little more bass but I think they're just too shallow with the tips I've tried so far.  Sound is clean with good but not superb detail.  Sound stage is kind of small.
> 
> I _love_ how they look.  Audio jewelry!



And the logo is actually facing the correct way.

I don’t know why KZ has such difficulty with this. Every one is upside down when worn lol


----------



## Slater (Dec 18, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> That's not the V-shape I had expected. That 7 kHz sibilance peak is weird ("ZS6") whereas the dip between 7 and 10 kHz is not uncommon. And strange is the slow roll off that already starts in the lower midrange. The bass does not point to a fat or warm sound and the sub-bass is probably the opposite of visceral and definitely not weighty. The sound may lack body and the trough in the lower midrange may make male voices dull.
> 
> I can't await receiving and measuring mine.



Keep in mind that sibilance can occur anywhere over a somewhat wide treble range. It’s really a case by case basis.

While I don’t have the IEM in question, it’s possible there’s no sibilance whatsoever at 7k, and the sibilance occurred after that and was purposely tuned out via the dip.


----------



## abhijollyguy

crabdog said:


> What? The A-HE03 has a massive bass!



No not at all, it is never boomy, doesn't bleed into the mids, it is tight, controlled, punchy kind of bass but it is definitely above neutral.


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

Emelya said:


> Your review inspired EZAudio/HZSound to develop the D5


Something new about them?
Hope, they don't remake treble region, because it is perfect on D4  And with bass mod, these are my current all-rounded.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> With the good bass, mids an timbre, and souding SO TERRIBLE, i still doesn't understand this iem. Eq and mods can't do nothinh for him. I buyed ds1 in a huge hype train that came directly from france If you know what i mean LOL, i think some of you may remember that.



Sometimes the hype train does one of these:


----------



## pr0b3r

Slater said:


> Sometimes the hype train does one of these:



Couldn't agree more.  I saw a lot of positive comments about the DM6 but when I tried it, I didn't like it one bit (no offense to owners).  It sounded too unnatural to me.  I still prefer the IT01 and TFZ Secret Garden way more than the DM6.


----------



## CoiL

pr0b3r said:


> Couldn't agree more.  I saw a lot of positive comments about the DM6 but when I tried it, I didn't like it one bit (no offense to owners).  It sounded too unnatural to me.  I still prefer the IT01 and TFZ Secret Garden way more than the DM6.


That`s why having well regarded IEM and FR graphs of it will help to provide insight to potential buy. Crinacle measurements on DM6 vs. IT01(also S) made me scrap off DM6 from list.
That 6.5-8kHz hill-peak just isn`t for my ears, I would hate it.


----------



## Riz99

CoiL said:


> That`s why having well regarded IEM and FR graphs of it will help to provide insight to potential buy. Crinacle measurements on DM6 vs. IT01(also S) made me scrap off DM6 from list.
> That 6.5-8kHz hill-peak just isn`t for my ears, I would hate it.


Dont wanna be that guy, but did you read his disclaimer before seeing the graphs. I am specifically talking about this point
"6. *Expect a resonant peak.* This peak exists around 7-10k and is affected by insert depth. If you are not sure what I'm talking about, don't try to be smart. Ignore frequencies above 7k until you do."


----------



## HungryPanda

TRN BT20 arrived today, charged and paired my BQEYZ BQ3 to my LG V30 and am now very happy. Works great, connection is very stable and I find them comfortable.


----------



## HAMS

Trn Bt20 last me all day. Charge it at afternoon charge it the next day at around the same time. I get at least 5 hours of play. It's my first true wireless so I can really feel the freedom away from cables.


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> And the logo is actually facing the correct way.
> 
> I don’t know why KZ has such difficulty with this. Every one is upside down when worn lol



LOL, it's the little things.... and it's not like those KZ's can be worn cable down.


----------



## trellus

HungryPanda said:


> TRN BT20 arrived today, charged and paired my BQEYZ BQ3 to my LG V30 and am now very happy. Works great, connection is very stable and I find them comfortable.



But... but... the colors don't match, @HungryPanda 

I ordered one recently, can't wait!


----------



## 1clearhead

Update on the CCA C10  

For now, I have reached 45 hours burning-in the CCA C10's and since the 25 hour mark they have really taken off! Finally, I can definitely say so far that they provide precise detailed acoustics when compared to the ZSN. While the ZSN is a wild energetic beast with in-your-face open and fun acoustics (which I still personally like), the C10 plays and entertains as the maestro in a full on-stage orchestra! Though I still love the full approach of the ZSN, others will appreciate C10's way of taking the same ZSN sound signature field and making it a lot easier to manipulate in a professional use! Both perform well with many choices of genre's to choose from. But, ZSN will be your choice for a wild and fun ride, while the C10 will be the more accurate and precision listening experience of the two.

I'm totally blown away on these two models and their collaboration in showing the listener how they perform versus the competition from a brother and sister company approach!

At the moment, I love both equally the same! ...They really compliment each other!

I'll continue to burn-in the C10 to 100 hours and see if any other changes occur and hopefully make it to the top of my list. We'll soon see...


-Clear


----------



## CoiL (Dec 18, 2018)

Riz99 said:


> Dont wanna be that guy, but did you read his disclaimer before seeing the graphs. I am specifically talking about this point
> "6. *Expect a resonant peak.* This peak exists around 7-10k and is affected by insert depth. If you are not sure what I'm talking about, don't try to be smart. Ignore frequencies above 7k until you do."


Yes, I read that. But I`m very sensitive to 6.2-7.5kHz and use deep insertion (which DM6 will anyway provide due to its shape.). Anything noticeably raised between 6-8kHz will probably disturb my ears and DM6 measurement compared to others is noticeably more raised and even "opposite" to many competitors.
I don`t want such "gamble" and expect resonant peak in that mentioned range. Just don`t work for me. And seems I`m not the only one (some actually have and don`t like it due to that peak)..


----------



## assassin10000

HungryPanda said:


> TRN BT20 arrived today, charged and paired my BQEYZ BQ3 to my LG V30 and am now very happy. Works great, connection is very stable and I find them comfortable.



Mine finally showed up today too MMCX version. Charging as I type this...




FYI: The MMCX plug is angled, not straight as pictured in the 'promotional' renders.


----------



## rodel808

HungryPanda said:


> TRN BT20 arrived today, charged and paired my BQEYZ BQ3 to my LG V30 and am now very happy. Works great, connection is very stable and I find them comfortable.



What codecs does it support? ldac and\or apt-x hopefully.


----------



## Slater

rodel808 said:


> What codecs does it support? ldac and\or apt-x hopefully.



Nope. It does support aac though.

It’s great for what it is, and there is nothing else like this right now.

Most totally wireless stuff is junk, with terrible battery life, constant disconnects, range problems, and crap sound (because you’re stuck with whatever crap driver the manufacturer stuck in).

With the BT20, you get awesome battery life, awesome range, extremely low latency, super reliable connection, and the ability to swap out the IEM to literally anything you want. It also seems to have a decent amount of power.

All for $30.

If you need LDAC or aptX, I’d recommend the EarStudio ES100.


----------



## Otto Motor

My take on the solid *NiceHCK EP10 single DD earphone*:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ep10.23452/reviews#review-21318


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> Nope. It does support aac though.
> ...
> With the BT20, you get awesome battery life, awesome range, extremely low latency, super reliable connection, and the ability to swap out the IEM to literally anything you want. It also seems to have a decent amount of power.
> 
> ...


The EarStudio ES100 has a $20 off coupon currently on Amazon (at least for me), bringing it down to $80:

https://www.amazon.com/EarStudio-ES100-24bit-High-Resolution-Bluetooth-Unbalanced/dp/B078H4YD2L


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> My take on the solid *NiceHCK EP10 single DD earphone*:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ep10.23452/reviews#review-21318



Nice review.

I sure enjoy my EP10!

It’s refreshing to get a nice single DD for a change, vs the hybrids we are bombarded with nowadays.


----------



## CoiL (Dec 19, 2018)

Guys & Girls... I asked Penon about if they plan to sell Moondrop products in future but answer was first no... but another letter arrived and now they have Kanas Pro in stock! ;P
https://penonaudio.com/moondrop-kanas-pro.html


----------



## xxAMAROKxx (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm curious, Has EP10 the same amount of detail (from bass to heighs) as D4?
Once I heard titanized membrane of D4, I do not want anything else...


----------



## IryxBRO

Finilized the review of Debauche Bacchus Monroe: best product ever in terms of packaging, box contents and creating the first impression. Perfectly exteriorized idea with lots of tiny details chasing one main theme throughout all elements. Very surprising is that DB has managed to resemble the essence of old school appearance in the sound of their IEMs — feels kind of mellow, smooth and bassy which reminds us about audio tapes.

At HeadFi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/db-debauche-bacchus-monroe.23489/reviews
My website: https://wp.me/P7aCJQ-4Ra


----------



## CoiL

Freaky little things


----------



## audio123

My take on the Brainwavz Koel. Enjoy!


----------



## ketanbony

Help needed from TRN BT 20 Users.I got the MMCX version and loving them so far, however mine has a small(big) issue.Double click on either earpiece triggers a call to last number dialed rather than than skipping the track playing.Can anybody help in how to change that setting?
Thanks In advance.


----------



## CoFire

xxAMAROKxx said:


> Something new about them?
> Hope, they don't remake treble region, because it is perfect on D4  And with bass mod, these are my current all-rounded.



What is the bass mod? What tips are you using?


----------



## TechnoidFR

IryxBRO said:


> Finilized the review of Debauche Bacchus Monroe: best product ever in terms of packaging, box contents and creating the first impression. Perfectly exteriorized idea with lots of tiny details chasing one main theme throughout all elements. Very surprising is that DB has managed to resemble the essence of old school appearance in the sound of their IEMs — feels kind of mellow, smooth and bassy which reminds us about audio tapes.
> 
> At HeadFi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/db-debauche-bacchus-monroe.23489/reviews
> My website: https://wp.me/P7aCJQ-4Ra



This box omg


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

CoFire said:


> What is the bass mod? What tips are you using?



Hello,
You can do two variants of the Bass Mod. Both are very easy:
1. Cover the front vent hole with the tape. It's not a beautiful work in my case, but I get a huge amount of very detailed (sub)bass, better isolation, smoother treble and other smaller differences. 
But Watch out for very high volume. It can cause a driver flex or a leakage.






2. Make small hole to the tape with a thin needle, if the bass is too much for you or if you're afraid of a diaphragm.

I'm used to these classic eartips:





Surprisingly I can't hear any sibilences or a loss of air due to the first mod. Only a blacker background and a less forward treble, which does not have to be a bad thing.
Still, I would characterise EzAudio D4 as a colder monitors with an abnormal detail retrieval through their frequency curve.


----------



## Wiljen

xxAMAROKxx said:


> I'm curious, Has EP10 the same amount of detail (from bass to heighs) as D4?
> Once I heard titanized membrane of D4, I do not want anything else...



Not to my ear no,  the D4 has more detail and especially micro-detail than the EP10.


----------



## fljoe

ketanbony said:


> Help needed from TRN BT 20 Users.I got the MMCX version and loving them so far, however mine has a small(big) issue.Double click on either earpiece triggers a call to last number dialed rather than than skipping the track playing.Can anybody help in how to change that setting?
> Thanks In advance.



This dang thing came without any instruction booklet ... I searched and found some images .. here's one that says double click should forward to next track .. I'll need to check mine when I get home from work.


----------



## Slater (Dec 19, 2018)

fljoe said:


> This dang thing came without any instruction booklet ... I searched and found some images .. here's one that says double click should forward to next track .. I'll need to check mine when I get home from work.



The “2 press for track forward and 3 presses for track back” function probably depends on the device and also the application (ie Android vs iOS vs laptop vs Bluetooth DAP etc).

I’m pretty sure the single press for pause/play is a universal standard though.


----------



## jant71

Hope they release the next version with three buttons. Just add two(or a rocker button) on the rear edge for volume and hold up for FF and lower for RW. Enough room really and shame to not even have volume control and have to do the multiple presses thing.


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Hope they release the next version with three buttons. Just add two(or a rocker button) on the rear edge for volume and hold up for FF and lower for RW. Enough room really and shame to not even have volume control and have to do the multiple presses thing.



Totally agree on the volume control. I hate reaching for my phone just to change the volume.

It probably would have cost an extra $1 to add a volume rocker.


----------



## fljoe

Slater said:


> The “2 press for track forward and 3 presses for track back” function probably depends on the device and also the application (ie Android vs iOS vs laptop vs Bluetooth DAP etc).
> 
> I’m pretty sure the single press for pause/play is a universal standard though.



Just tried it with TRN BT20 bluetooth connected to my iPhone XS .. single press pauses the song. Double press calls the first listed number from my "recents" category on my phone. So no way to forward to another track other than use the iPhone. If I delete the "recents" numbers, it just disconnects the left/right pairing and another press connects the left/right pairing.


----------



## Slater

fljoe said:


> Just tried it with TRN BT20 bluetooth connected to my iPhone XS .. single press pauses the song. Double press calls the first listed number from my "recents" category on my phone. So no way to forward to another track other than use the iPhone. If I delete the "recents" numbers, it just disconnects the left/right pairing and another press connects the left/right pairing.



FYI, iPhone SE and is the same as you’re reporting.

(iOS):
Single click = pause/play
Double click = last number redial
Triple click = nothing

Can anyone with an Android phone please test the functionality of the double and triple click?


----------



## Niyologist

I found this video about the Simgot MT3. Seems highly underrated.


----------



## assassin10000

Slater said:


> FYI, iPhone SE and is the same as you’re reporting.
> 
> (iOS):
> Single click = pause/play
> ...



I get the same.

Android (Samsung Note 4)
Single = pause/play (answer/hangup probably too)
Double = call last number dialed
Triple = zilch


----------



## fljoe

Tried it on my Android Oreo LG V30 ... same as @assassin10000 above ...


----------



## assassin10000 (Dec 19, 2018)

fljoe said:


> This dang thing came without any instruction booklet ... I searched and found some images .. here's one that says double click should forward to next track .. I'll need to check mine when I get home from work.



Here you go.

The actual instructions included with my BT20 do not mention anything about double press for fwd/next or triple for rev/back.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm the same as everyone else on LG V30


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> Totally agree on the volume control. I hate reaching for my phone just to change the volume.
> 
> It probably would have cost an extra $1 to add a volume rocker.


 
No need to reach for the phone - just use the Digital Crown on your Apple Watch to adjust volume.


----------



## surfgeorge

chickenmoon said:


> KP thicker/fuller sounding, more cohesive and neutral I would say but frankly due to absence of front vents on the U1 and the consequent need for me to only have an imperfect seal as to avoid "suction" issues, it's a bit hard to fully judge it sonically.  The other day I found them very bright but today less so which might be due to either my brain or most likely to inconsistent seal.  Once I have drilled small front vents I'll hopefully be able to assess them better, I have ordered the tools and should get them soon. What I can say for almost certain is that U1 has some mid-bass lift but the KP doesn't. And extended treble on the U1 seems a bit elevated and detached to me, somewhat in IE800 or P1 style whereas Kanas doesn't have that.



Hi chickenmoon!
I suppose you are talking about the Pinnacle P1. How does the KP compare to the P1 in your opinion?
I have the P1 and have ordered the KP but have little other experience with IEMs and it's not easy for me to know what to expect.

I'll be using them with the Chord Mojo, preferred genres are classic, jazz, world music, vocals, older pop and rock.


----------



## ketanbony (Dec 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> FYI, iPhone SE and is the same as you’re reporting.
> 
> (iOS):
> Single click = pause/play
> ...


I am using Android pie on pixel 2 and double press is calling the last no from the recent list.


----------



## Slater (Dec 20, 2018)

trellus said:


> No need to reach for the phone - just use the Digital Crown on your Apple Watch to adjust volume.



I’m old school, being fairly anti-technology whenever possible (despite a career in IT). I usually wear an Omega (mechanical watch), so no go on the volume adjustment lol


----------



## B9Scrambler

Niyologist said:


> I found this video about the Simgot MT3. Seems highly underrated.




I'm having a hard time trusting reviews of Simgot gear at this point.


----------



## chickenmoon

surfgeorge said:


> Hi chickenmoon!
> I suppose you are talking about the Pinnacle P1. How does the KP compare to the P1 in your opinion?
> I have the P1 and have ordered the KP but have little other experience with IEMs and it's not easy for me to know what to expect.
> 
> I'll be using them with the Chord Mojo, preferred genres are classic, jazz, world music, vocals, older pop and rock.



Not the greatest P1 fan here, saying I like the KP much more is an understatement. Expect something much more neutral with great clarity, resolution and separation.


----------



## surfgeorge

chickenmoon said:


> Not the greatest P1 fan here, saying I like the KP much more is an understatement. Expect something much more neutral with great clarity, resolution and separation.



Thanks for the feedback! Looking forward to receiving the Kanas Pro's, and I'll share my findings when I got a good listen...


----------



## darmanastartes

Niyologist said:


> I found this video about the Simgot MT3. Seems highly underrated.



My review lines up pretty well with this guy's impressions. 
Measurements using Crinacle's psudeo-IEC compensation below:


----------



## fljoe

assassin10000 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> The actual instructions included with my BT20 do not mention anything about double press for fwd/next or triple for rev/back.


LOL .. this is in Chinglish 
Appreciate the post though .. I get the jist!


----------



## FastAndClean

surfgeorge said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Looking forward to receiving the Kanas Pro's, and I'll share my findings when I got a good listen...


share your findings on the Moondrop thread too


----------



## 1clearhead

Here are more continued impressions on both the KZ ZSN and CCA C10  

While the KZ ZSN continues to be fun, the CCA C10 has definitely gone premium at 65 hours (and still going)!

The ZSN is very fun and energetic and will keep you entertained, if you're up to being entertained. It offers a bright, lively, and front stage presence, similar to a rock concert! Those that aren't used too such energy coming from in-ear monitors might mistaken these as sounding somewhat harsh or metallic. But, for the majority that enjoy them, I can see why these can be so unique and larger than life with such up-close musicality!

So far, with the CCA C10 at 65 hours (set at looped playback), these will definitely be considered premium with layers of precise details with none whatsoever peaks, harshness, or sibilance coming to play. Soundstage is wide with good frontal stage and depth. You will have to burn them in for at least 20 hours before you start noticing the expansion on all areas of enhanced bass, midrange, and treble. In fact, the whole sound signature reminds you of the ZSN at first, but then, it over shadows the ZSN with its premium and mature sound signature that constantly shows the alpha side of leadership showing "who's in charge".

Finally, the KZ ZSN did take me by surprise showing KZ's strategy of what a weekend is like at a club, or even a live rock concert! While, in the meantime, the CCA C10 is showing all its glory on a very premium signature in a studio-like atmosphere! Both the ZSN and C10 are very good in its own rights. But, after evaluating the C10 and realizing how good they are, the C10 is one earphone not to miss out!

Here's to ZSN and C10! ...Cheers!

-Clear


----------



## CoFire

xxAMAROKxx said:


> Hello,
> You can do two variants of the Bass Mod. Both are very easy:
> 1. Cover the front vent hole with the tape. It's not a beautiful work in my case, but I get a huge amount of very detailed (sub)bass, better isolation, smoother treble and other smaller differences.
> But Watch out for very high volume. It can cause a driver flex or a leakage.
> ...



So, I thought, what the heck, I'll give her a spin. Used Kapton tape sealed the inner holes and... well first when inserting the IEMs in my ear, I could hear a faint pop/crackle. First time it happened, I pulled them out and reinserted and there it was again. So I assumed the seal is so good that it's flexing the driver. Point to self and others, insert slowly so you don't damage your eardrums. 

When installed, let there be more subbass! The D4 is incredible without modding with the right tips, modded, they are even better. Without real extensive testing, the most shocking thing was the bass didn't bleed or get more muddy, it just became more present. I didn't hear any change to the frequencies either. 

Overall, highly recommended but I would suggest a tiny pinhole to protect the driver and your eardrums. The bass mod is real!


----------



## nxnje

Hello guys,
As i'm waiting for the zs7 to come out and i'm really undecided if to buy again a pair of zs6 and adapt them to my ears, i'm still using the MEMT X5 for now.
They're extremely lively and funny, i think one of the best all-rounders i've ever tried for my tastes.

The problem is i'm using foam tips since last year as i hear muffled sound due to driver flex.
I tried everythinf: opening my mouth, head inclination, pulling up my ears.. can't wear them without foam tips.
Is there some of you which can give me any kind of advice about how can i try more things?
I have a friend that uses them with silicon tips and he has no problem, so i wanna know if i'm unlucky here or he is the one that has got luck.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 1clearhead

nxnje said:


> Hello guys,
> As i'm waiting for the zs7 to come out and i'm really undecided if to buy again a pair of zs6 and adapt them to my ears, i'm still using the MEMT X5 for now.
> They're extremely lively and funny, i think one of the best all-rounders i've ever tried for my tastes.
> 
> ...


Try "double-flange" ear tips.   If the ones that came with your X5 (as default) were too soft and unsatisfactory, try "aftermarket" double-flange ear tips. They seem to do wonders for me! But, if the driver flex seems to be a factor and problem on the matter, you might need to probably contact the seller to get this matter fixed. Or, if you had them for a long time beyond the warranty period, then you might have to just purchase another pair.

...It really happens to the best of us, even on my past purchases!


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Hey, I don't know if this is the thread for this, but I was wondering if anyone was interested in trading a pair of IEMs for this ram stick: https://amzn.to/2R3KLZF . I had the TINAUDIO T2s but sadly the connector on one side of both the cable and earphone broke, so only half the pair is functioning haha. I really enjoy the T2s with the blue tac mod, if you have any earphones similar to that sound signature.


----------



## superuser1

MoshiMoshi said:


> Hey, I don't know if this is the thread for this, but I was wondering if anyone was interested in trading a pair of IEMs for this ram stick: https://amzn.to/2R3KLZF . I had the TINAUDIO T2s but sadly the connector on one side of both the cable and earphone broke, so only half the pair is functioning haha. I really enjoy the T2s with the blue tac mod, if you have any earphones similar to that sound signature.


Im confused... You want to trade the RAM stick for what?

BTW i dont think this is the right thread for this.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

superuser1 said:


> Im confused... You want to trade the RAM stick for what?
> 
> BTW i dont think this is the right thread for this.


For IEMs. I thought I'd post here because I love CIEMs and was looking for some hardware exchange.


----------



## nxnje

So you're saying that driver flex is a product issue? I mean, it is not subjective but caused by a bad quality of the product?


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 21, 2018)

nxnje said:


> So you're saying that driver flex is a product issue? I mean, it is not subjective but caused by a bad quality of the product?


It can be possible. I own many IEM's, which either I bought or was directly sent to me by the company given I provide them an honest review and overall score. At least 2 to 3% of my earphones I sent back through the years was because of driver flex and was equally replaced with flex free drivers. The film (diaphragm) on most drivers can be very fragile and even a little off the center magnet or not being completely or precisely glued to the base can lead to the possibility of driver flex. So, pushing and pulling in and out your ears only leads them to one day stop functioning for that matter and replacing them ASAP would be your best choice of action!


-Clear


----------



## skidxb

Hello fellas can someone help me for a proper upgrade for MEMT X5 it should be less then 100usd 
Someone mentioned BGVP DM6 is very close to andromeda which i sold few days ago due to financial issues 
I had many chifi and as well as few high end stuff i found ANDROMEDA was sweep spot i really missing it


----------



## nxnje

1clearhead said:


> It can be possible. I own many IEM's, which either I bought or was directly sent to me by the company given I provide them an honest review and overall score. At least 2 to 3% of my earphones I sent back through the years was because of driver flex and was equally replaced with flex free drivers. The film (diaphragm) on most drivers can be very fragile and even a little off the center magnet or not being completely or precisely glued to the base can lead to the possibility of driver flex. So, pushing and pulling in and out your ears only leads them to one day stop functioning for that matter and replacing them ASAP would be your best choice of action!
> 
> 
> -Clear


I have them since december 2017, mic stopped working but with fom tips they sound really "Rock'n roll", full of energy, funny and dynamic.
What i don't like about the foam tips is that sometimes they just slip out and stay in my ears, they can't just keep standing on the nozzle and they fall out
Plus, they occasionally cause me some itch in the ear and that's why i'm trying silicon tips again.
I miss my zs6..


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> It can be possible. I own many IEM's, which either I bought or was directly sent to me by the company given I provide them an honest review and overall score. At least 2 to 3% of my earphones I sent back through the years was because of driver flex and was equally replaced with flex free drivers. The film (diaphragm) on most drivers can be very fragile and even a little off the center magnet or not being completely or precisely glued to the base can lead to the possibility of driver flex. So, pushing and pulling in and out your ears only leads them to one day stop functioning for that matter and replacing them ASAP would be your best choice of action!
> 
> 
> -Clear


i wish to review them too... how do i get sampels from companies


----------



## nxnje

skidxb said:


> Hello fellas can someone help me for a proper upgrade for MEMT X5 it should be less then 100usd
> Someone mentioned BGVP DM6 is very close to andromeda which i sold few days ago due to financial issues
> I had many chifi and as well as few high end stuff i found ANDROMEDA was sweep spot i really missing it


People speak very well about: 
- TFZ KING PRO
- IBasso IT01


----------



## CoiL

nxnje said:


> People speak very well about:
> - TFZ KING PRO
> - IBasso IT01


...or next step - IT01S (by graphs pretty similar to DM6 but without 6.5-8kHz resonant peak area).


----------



## Wiljen

CoiL said:


> ...or next step - IT01S (by graphs pretty similar to DM6 but without 6.5-8kHz resonant peak area).



a bit above the OP's $100 budget at present though.   Maybe BQEYZ BQ3 at $50 or NiceHck M6 at $88 with Head-fi discount.


----------



## CoiL

That`s why I said next step. I would rather save money for it01S / Kanas Pro / DM6 or some others in same "class".
Or just go for regular IT01 @ 100$ and still enjoy quality sound.
Haven`t looked @ FR graphs of Andromeda but if he found it spot-on for him, then he should rather compare FR graphs and find one closest to it, maybe.
By quick look at graphs from google search, I think Kanas Pro might suit best for him. Not sure though. One must do his research himself.


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> i wish to review them too... how do i get samples from companies


Depending on what country you're from, the outcome can be a little different for each individual. For example: Apart from my actual full-time job as an American working in China I do have connections with several companies and only do this as a part-time hobby. I've been working and living in China for many years and know many people here. So, trust must be the first step!

If you like to buy Chinese earphones, you can start by saving the return address label from each package you receive, which then you can write them a letter. But, this depends if you got them from a third-party-seller that's willing to help you with this. Or, sometimes they come with warranty cards with their return address, email, or even phone numbers on them where you can contact them directly.

You have to start somewhere and the "key" is to be a good writer and have some knowledge and technical terms on this hobby. In the same sense, others that read your reviews may trust that the product is a "good buy" and you can be trusted on writing an honest review. Though, it's important to let the public know first hand what is your taste in a typical sound signature before chiming in the good and the bad on each earphone you write about. You can build a following, or you might be ignored. ...It's all part of finding out if this is hobby is right or beneficial for you.

Hope this helps...


-Clear


----------



## Wiljen

1clearhead said:


> Depending on what country you're from, the outcome can be a little different for each individual. For example: Apart from my actual full-time job as an American working in China I do have connections with several companies and only do this as a part-time hobby. I've been working and living in China for many years and know many people here. So, trust must be the first step!
> 
> If you like to buy Chinese earphones, you can start by saving the return address label from each package you receive, which then you can write them a letter. But, this depends if you got them from a third-party-seller that's willing to help you with this. Or, sometimes they come with warranty cards with their return address, email, or even phone numbers on them where you can contact them directly.
> 
> ...




All great advice, I would also recommend that you write reviews for all the gear you already have access to and post it in the Head Gear section here.   Most review tours ask for samples of your reviews before considering you.   By posting your reviews here, you have an established body of work for them to look at.   Then get in as many of the review tours here as you can to get yourself established.    The more reviews and likes you have, the more likely a company is to send you gear to try.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Just got my Moondrop Kanas Pro from Amazon today. These are just incredible IEMs; I think I’m in love.


----------



## FastAndClean

SilverLodestar said:


> Just got my Moondrop Kanas Pro from Amazon today. These are just incredible IEMs; I think I’m in love.


I Told Y'All


----------



## SilverLodestar

FastAndClean said:


> I Told Y'All


I actually got these because of your recommendation. Many thanks to you, good sir!


----------



## chickenmoon

SilverLodestar said:


> Just got my Moondrop Kanas Pro from Amazon today. These are just incredible IEMs; I think I’m in love.



Can't get enough of mine, best purchase I've ever made.


----------



## FastAndClean

SilverLodestar said:


> I actually got these because of your recommendation. Many thanks to you, good sir!


i am glad that you like them, hope more people will recognize the greatness of that iem, it punches way beyond its price tag


----------



## surfgeorge

chickenmoon said:


> Can't get enough of mine, best purchase I've ever made.


 You guys are really making me look forward to receiving them... should get them after new year!


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> i am glad that you like them, hope more people will recognize the greatness of that iem, it punches way beyond its price tag



I am planning for those to be my last IEM purchase.  No rush though.  Something to look forward to. I have already stopped buying headphones and buds.


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> I am planning for those to be my last IEM purchase.  No rush though.  Something to look forward to. I have already stopped buying headphones and buds.



Ran out of space?


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I am planning for those to be my last IEM purchase.  No rush though.  Something to look forward to. I have already stopped buying headphones and buds.


i will buy the next dynamic driver flagship from Moondrop the Amadeus and i am done


----------



## FastAndClean

look at that beauty, it will be mineeeeeeeeee


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> Ran out of space?



Exactly.

I cannot invite a normal human into our  home.  They would report us to Extreme Hoarders.


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I cannot invite a normal human into our  home.  They would report us to Extreme Hoarders.



If you had thought ahead - back in 2015, you could have picked up this larger house...  
.
http://home.bt.com/lifestyle/house-...goes-on-sale-for-just-8million-11363982344520


----------



## HungryPanda

I baulk at the thought of the cost of the upkeep never mind heating and electricity


----------



## mbwilson111

Could be fun to play hide and seek! Lol.


----------



## trellus

...well, so much for the "premium" cable that comes with the iBasso IT01.   As far as I'm concerned, it's a cheap piece of crap.  While taking it off to put on a new balanced cable on my IT01, something felt funny on the left side and now I can confirm the left channel no longer works.  I've started to hate MMCX because it seems so brittle and hard to take off.  (The balanced cable works fine, so it's not the IT01 left earphone itself, and the cable fails on left with other IEM's.)


----------



## Otto Motor

trellus said:


> ...well, so much for the "premium" cable that comes with the iBasso IT01.   As far as I'm concerned, it's a cheap piece of crap.  While taking it off to put on a new balanced cable on my IT01, something felt funny on the left side and now I can confirm the left channel no longer works.  I've started to hate MMCX because it seems so brittle and hard to take off.  (The balanced cable works fine, so it's not the IT01 left earphone itself, and the cable fails on left with other IEM's.)


Sorry to hear. Well, I failed taking it off and left it on. Once bitten twice shy. MMCX is problematic.


----------



## trellus

ANd now the right channel on my Tin Audio T2 cable is failing lol...  I'm not buying anymore IEM's with MMCX connectors.  They're cheap and horrid.


----------



## InsultingFuzz

Are there any inexpensive Chinese BA/Dynamic hybrids that DON'T have a mid-scooped V curve? I bought the KZ ED16 because they were cheap and I've never had a multi-driver IEM before. I like it for electronic genres, but the recessed mids don't work so well for electric guitars. I go back to my dependable, but kind of plain-sounding Sony XBA1s for rock music.


----------



## trellus

And the balanced cable on the IT01 is loosey goosey on the left channel only, so it cuts in and out.  I am either stupid or else MMCX really is poorly engineered.   I now have two IEM's, three cables that have no reliable connection.


----------



## Slater (Dec 21, 2018)

trellus said:


> ANd now the right channel on my Tin Audio T2 cable is failing lol...  I'm not buying anymore IEM's with MMCX connectors.  They're cheap and horrid.



Unfortunately, mmcx can be finicky and fragile 

The people that really play with fire are the ones that remove the cables every time they store their IEMs after listening! That’s just asking for a disaster.

As much flak as KZ gets by some people for being “cheap”, I’m so glad they went with the super robust 2-pin design. And yes, I know other manufacturers use 2-pin; I’m not implying KZ invented it, but rather it’s nice they went with such a robust option on budget IEMs...


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> Unfortunately, mmcx can be finicky and fragile
> 
> The people that really play with fire are the ones that remove the cables every time they store their IEMs after listening! That’s just asking for a disaster.
> 
> As much flak as KZ gets by some people for being “cheap”, I’m so glad they went with the super robust 2-pin design. And yes, I know other manufacturers use 2-pin; I’m not implying KZ invented it, but rather it’s nice they went with such a robust option on budget IEMs...



Yeah, I don't remove cables every time I store them, this was just to do some testing with a new cable.... but it felt funny when I took it off and now it's very loose.  I don't understand why MMCX exists at all, frankly, it's a real pain to disconnect and I'm guessing I bent something.  I agree, the 2-pin was a good call for KZ! 

And I'll never buy another IEM with MMCX, so help me!  Now I just need to find a decent, straight down, non-over-ear cable for my Tin Audio T2 because they don't fit well with this balanced cable I have on it currently as that cable is designed with memory wire for wearing over-ear.  I'll put them once and never take them off.


----------



## trellus

Oh and if anyone wants a free pair of iBasso IT01 with a loosey goosey left connector on the left earphone and a defective cable in left channel, I'll gladly ship them to anyone in the CONUS for free -- if you're handy you might be able to fix it!   I don't ever want to touch them again.


----------



## Slater

trellus said:


> Yeah, I don't remove cables every time I store them, this was just to do some testing with a new cable.... but it felt funny when I took it off and now it's very loose.  I don't understand why MMCX exists at all, frankly, it's a real pain to disconnect and I'm guessing I bent something.  I agree, the 2-pin was a good call for KZ!
> 
> And I'll never buy another IEM with MMCX, so help me!  Now I just need to find a decent, straight down, non-over-ear cable for my Tin Audio T2 because they don't fit well with this balanced cable I have on it currently as that cable is designed with memory wire for wearing over-ear.  I'll put them once and never take them off.



I’d recommend the 8-brand TRN cables, and just trim off the ear guide. That’s what I’m using on most of my gear now; mmcx and 2-pin (including the T2 which can be worn down or up once the ear guide is trimmed off).


----------



## PCgaming4ever

trellus said:


> Oh and if anyone wants a free pair of iBasso IT01 with a loosey goosey left connector on the left earphone and a defective cable in left channel, I'll gladly ship them to anyone in the CONUS for free -- if you're handy you might be able to fix it!   I don't ever want to touch them again.


I'll take take them if you actually want to give them away.


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> I’d recommend the 8-brand TRN cables, and just trim off the ear guide. That’s what I’m using on most of my gear now; mmcx and 2-pin (including the T2 which can be worn down or up once the ear guide is trimmed off).



It can't be a cable that requires any trimming or any work -- that's precisely how I got myself in trouble, I'm too clumsy with my hands to mess with things like this.  I need "ready-made".


----------



## trellus

PCgaming4ever said:


> I'll take take them if you actually want to give them away.



PM me your shipping info.  They left a sour taste in my mouth and I have deep personal resentment against them.  Also, I never could get them to seal properly in my ears.  I don't have any of the original tips, though.  Just the earphones, the now-defective cable and the carrying case.


----------



## trellus

First person that PM's me gets the poopy IT01.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

trellus said:


> First person that PM's me gets the poopy IT01.


Sent


----------



## CactusPete23

trellus said:


> Oh and if anyone wants a free pair of iBasso IT01 with a loosey goosey left connector on the left earphone and a defective cable in left channel, I'll gladly ship them to anyone in the CONUS for free -- if you're handy you might be able to fix it!   I don't ever want to touch them again.



Can hear your frustration...  But giving them away is still a very nice thing to do.  Hope you are having an otherwise Great Holiday Season !


----------



## trellus

PCgaming4ever said:


> Sent




 

@Slater at 8:26 PM


----------



## trellus

CactusPete23 said:


> Can hear your frustration...  But giving them away is still a very nice thing to do.  Hope you are having an otherwise Great Holiday Season !



Well, I wouldn't feel good about selling them since I can't guarantee anything about whether they're fixable.  I _think_ they are, but I am far too ignorant about fixing these kinds of things to actually know.  So I'm really just giving away a chance to try to fix them and keep them in any case.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

trellus said:


> @Slater at 8:26 PM



Congrats @Slater and thanks for doing the giveaway wish I had won but still your nice to do that.


----------



## crabdog

trellus said:


> Yeah, I don't remove cables every time I store them, this was just to do some testing with a new cable.... but it felt funny when I took it off and now it's very loose.  I don't understand why MMCX exists at all, frankly, it's a real pain to disconnect and I'm guessing I bent something.  I agree, the 2-pin was a good call for KZ!
> 
> And I'll never buy another IEM with MMCX, so help me!  Now I just need to find a decent, straight down, non-over-ear cable for my Tin Audio T2 because they don't fit well with this balanced cable I have on it currently as that cable is designed with memory wire for wearing over-ear.  I'll put them once and never take them off.


I agree that MMCX can be rubbish. However, I have seen some very good implementations of it as well. The best I've seen so far is the one that Accutone uses on their IEMs - sadly they're proprietary and are not compatible with anything else. As far as standard MMXC goes, the Whizzer IEMs seem to consistently have good ones - I have the A15, A15 Pro and A-HE03 and they're all quite good, easy to connect and disconnect but still feel secure.

I feel it's really time to update the standard MMCX (like Micro-USB to USB-C for example) or just adopt 2-pin industry-wide. The downside with 2-pin though is that they don't rotate which is why some people still prefer MMCX.


----------



## superuser1

MMCX is for those hard to reach ears with many twists and turns.. touch wood mmcx has not been much of a trouble to me off late.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 21, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I agree that MMCX can be rubbish. However, I have seen some very good implementations of it as well. The best I've seen so far is the one that Accutone uses on their IEMs - sadly they're proprietary and are not compatible with anything else. As far as standard MMXC goes, the Whizzer IEMs seem to consistently have good ones - I have the A15, A15 Pro and A-HE03 and they're all quite good, easy to connect and disconnect but still feel secure.
> 
> I feel it's really time to update the standard MMCX (like Micro-USB to USB-C for example) or just adopt 2-pin industry-wide. The downside with 2-pin though is that they don't rotate which is why some people still prefer MMCX.


A disadvantage I see with 2 pin cables is they become loose over time and start falling out. I actually don't like that mmcx rotates it causes them to tangle easier imho.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 21, 2018)

I put in an order for the bgvp dmg on Massdrop for $99 today. Anyway I got to wondering if they were still the best around the $100 - $120 mark. Is there anything better now or are those still considered the best for that price?


----------



## rodel808

PCgaming4ever said:


> A disadvantage I see with 2 pin cables is they become loose over time and start falling out. I actually don't like that mmcx rotates it causes them to tangle easier imho.



I had both mmcx and 2 pin fail on me. Mmcx would get loose over time and the music would cut out. 2 pin seems so fragile and sometimes one can connect it wrongly having the left and right changesc out of phase. Some even had the pins broken off still in the it. I think the old Sony connectors found on the ex1000 and 7550\ex800 are the most full proof and robust connectors I've seen on iems.


----------



## Slater (Dec 21, 2018)

rodel808 said:


> I had both mmcx and 2 pin fail on me. Mmcx would get loose over time and the music would cut out. 2 pin seems so fragile and sometimes one can connect it wrongly having the left and right changesc out of phase. Some even had the pins broken off still in the it. I think the old Sony connectors found on the ex1000 and 7550\ex800 are the most full proof and robust connectors I've seen on iems.



The ones that look like a thin DC connector are really good.

They look similar to a mmcx, but are much thicker and are rock solid. Yet they rotate like a mmcx. They are just held in by friction (like DC “barrel” power plugs). They don’t snap in like mmcx.

They aren’t used on too many IEMs that I’ve seen though.

I have some generic barrel/piston shaped IEMs with them, as well as the QKZ W1 Pro and iRock A8.

They look like this:


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> The ones that look like a thin DC connector are really good.
> 
> They look similar to a mmcx, but are much thicker and are rock solid. Yet they rotate like a mmcx.
> 
> ...


Excellent connector however not compatible with much.


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> The ones that look like a thin DC connector are really good.
> 
> They look similar to a mmcx, but are much thicker and are rock solid. Yet they rotate like a mmcx. They are just held in by friction (like DC “barrel” power plugs). They don’t snap in like mmcx.
> 
> ...



I think I’d like that better than MMCX.


----------



## lucasbrea

Not all MMCX connections are the same, there is different qualities,for example I know that the DM6 has hight quality MMCX connections.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> The ones that look like a thin DC connector are really good.
> 
> They look similar to a mmcx, but are much thicker and are rock solid. Yet they rotate like a mmcx. They are just held in by friction (like DC “barrel” power plugs). They don’t snap in like mmcx.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised more companies aren't implementing this type of plug, since it's been around for a while now.


----------



## chickenmoon

crabdog said:


> I agree that MMCX can be rubbish. However, I have seen some very good implementations of it as well. The best I've seen so far is the one that Accutone uses on their IEMs - sadly they're proprietary and are not compatible with anything else. As far as standard MMXC goes, the Whizzer IEMs seem to consistently have good ones - I have the A15, A15 Pro and A-HE03 and they're all quite good, easy to connect and disconnect but still feel secure.
> 
> I feel it's really time to update the standard MMCX (like Micro-USB to USB-C for example) or just adopt 2-pin industry-wide. The downside with 2-pin though is that they don't rotate which is why some people still prefer MMCX.



As some others have reported I'm having connection issues with one side on the A15 Pro, funny thing is the cable works perfectly with any other iem I've tried it on and the affected earpiece likewise with any other cable. My A-HE03 has two pins connectors, not MMCX. 

I find MMCX aesthetically more pleasing and the A15 Pro is the only that I ever had an issue with.


----------



## crabdog

chickenmoon said:


> As some others have reported I'm having connection issues with one side on the A15 Pro, funny thing is the cable works perfectly with any other iem I've tried it on and the affected earpiece likewise with any other cable. My A-HE03 has two pins connectors, not MMCX.
> 
> I find MMCX aesthetically more pleasing and the A15 Pro is the only that I ever had an issue with.


Yes, now that you mention it the Kylin is a 2-pin. Since I find the stock cable decent I haven't switched it.

I've only had 2 iems fail on me because of mmcx : one was the TFZ Balance 2M and that time it was probably my own fault  The other was one I can't name but I paid around $150 for it - the connector pulled straight out from the housing.

Then there's the dodgy left side on the T2 but it seems that was common for the earlier batches.


----------



## jibberish

xxAMAROKxx said:


> Hello,
> You can do two variants of the Bass Mod. Both are very easy:
> 1. Cover the front vent hole with the tape. It's not a beautiful work in my case, but I get a huge amount of very detailed (sub)bass, better isolation, smoother treble and other smaller differences.
> But Watch out for very high volume. It can cause a driver flex or a leakage.
> ...


Thanks for this, did the same mod and it's sounding really good to me


----------



## assassin10000

Slater said:


> The ones that look like a thin DC connector are really good.
> 
> They look similar to a mmcx, but are much thicker and are rock solid. Yet they rotate like a mmcx. They are just held in by friction (like DC “barrel” power plugs). They don’t snap in like mmcx.
> 
> They aren’t used on too many IEMs that I’ve seen though.



Meeaudio M6 pro uses that style iirc.


----------



## SSakul (Dec 22, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> As some others have reported I'm having connection issues with one side on the A15 Pro, funny thing is the cable works perfectly with any other iem I've tried it on and the affected earpiece likewise with any other cable. My A-HE03 has two pins connectors, not MMCX.
> 
> I find MMCX aesthetically more pleasing and the A15 Pro is the only that I ever had an issue with.


Hey buddy , Whizzer a15pro has newer version with different MMCX connectors ( much tighter and dont rotate at all )and half of weight ! ( shell is prob from aluminium )  It has insane affect on already comfortable a15pro v1 .. with v2 I forget i have em in ears after while .

Btw i bought mine in official whizzer shop at Aliexpress and had issues with MMCX v1 aswell after while , so i got replacement from em . They are trully awsome company that learn fast and has impressive customers service !

Version 2 has Gold W logo on em .. Soundwise - totally same .


----------



## peter123 (Dec 22, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I agree that MMCX can be rubbish. However, I have seen some very good implementations of it as well. The best I've seen so far is the one that Accutone uses on their IEMs - sadly they're proprietary and are not compatible with anything else. As far as standard MMXC goes, the Whizzer IEMs seem to consistently have good ones - I have the A15, A15 Pro and A-HE03 and they're all quite good, easy to connect and disconnect but still feel secure.
> 
> I feel it's really time to update the standard MMCX (like Micro-USB to USB-C for example) or just adopt 2-pin industry-wide. The downside with 2-pin though is that they don't rotate which is why some people still prefer MMCX.



My Accutone Pisces BA suffer from loose connection on one side 

MMCX suck IMHO, I've never had a 2-pin cable or IEM let me down....


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> My Accutone Pisces BA suffer from loose connection on one side
> 
> MMCX suck IMHO, I've never had a 2-pin cable or IEM let me down....


I'm starting to wish I never joined this conversation  Well, at least a few of us agree that MMCX is poopy.


----------



## trellus

lucasbrea said:


> Not all MMCX connections are the same, there is different qualities,for example I know that the DM6 has hight quality MMCX connections.



True, the $12 mystery bag IEM’s I got from NiceHCK, THE P3 have decent MMCX connectors, in contrast to the highly praised, more expensive iBasso IT01 that I gave away.


----------



## MidSmoothness

SilverLodestar said:


> Just got my Moondrop Kanas Pro from Amazon today. These are just incredible IEMs; I think I’m in love.



Sound impressions!? 
I’m in need of new IEM’s and was looking for Moondrop Kanas Pro, Oriolus Finschi, Anew U1. I prefer a warm sound.


----------



## Emelya

xxAMAROKxx said:


> Something new about them?
> Hope, they don't remake treble region, because it is perfect on D4  And with bass mod, these are my current all-rounded.


I don't know, sorry. You may contact EZAudio directly.


----------



## HungryPanda

When I bought the BGVP DX3s and removed the mmcx cable from my original BGVP DX3 to give to my wife the mmcx socket just ripped out the body still attached to the cable. It was a difficult fix but I got it done. That was the start of me creating my own earbuds and now my own iems. So some good came of it in the end/


----------



## CoiL

SilverLodestar said:


> Just got my Moondrop Kanas Pro from Amazon today. These are just incredible IEMs; I think I’m in love.


Can You do little comparison against IT01 and DM6 after they have had some playtime?


mbwilson111 said:


> I am planning for those to be my last IEM purchase.  No rush though.  Something to look forward to. I have already stopped buying headphones and buds.


Same here. Not planning any IEMs after this.


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Nicehck M6 is up.


----------



## pr0b3r

I find that the IT01 works better with the iBasso CB12 (balanced) cable compared to its stock cable.  Well, at least for me.  If bass sounds a bit overwhelming on stock, it sounds more balanced overall when using the CB12.  I'm using this now with my Sony ZX300.


----------



## thejoker13

PCgaming4ever said:


> I put in an order for the bgvp dmg on Massdrop for $99 today. Anyway I got to wondering if they were still the best around the $100 - $120 mark. Is there anything better now or are those still considered the best for that price?


I would take the Simgot EM2 over the DMG's every Time for my preferences. To each there own though.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

thejoker13 said:


> I would take the Simgot EM2 over the DMG's every Time for my preferences. To each there own though.


What makes you like the EM2 more?


----------



## thejoker13

I find the EM2 to be more balanced, with less recessed mids. I feel the treble quality is alot clearer and cleaner on the EM2. I also feel the bass on the EM2 is a little quicker, so for me and for my preferences, the EM2 is the better earphone by a fair margin.


----------



## Animagus

+1 for the Simgot EM2. I couldn't get the best fit with the stock eartips but with RHA medium tips, it sounds quite good! That Knowles BA in the EM2 is doing a good job for the treble.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

thejoker13 said:


> I find the EM2 to be more balanced, with less recessed mids. I feel the treble quality is alot clearer and cleaner on the EM2. I also feel the bass on the EM2 is a little quicker, so for me and for my preferences, the EM2 is the better earphone by a fair margin.


Interesting sounds like something I may like. I'll add it to my ever growing list of IEMs I want to buy at some point


----------



## Wiljen

InsultingFuzz said:


> Are there any inexpensive Chinese BA/Dynamic hybrids that DON'T have a mid-scooped V curve? I bought the KZ ED16 because they were cheap and I've never had a multi-driver IEM before. I like it for electronic genres, but the recessed mids don't work so well for electric guitars. I go back to my dependable, but kind of plain-sounding Sony XBA1s for rock music.



The BQEYZ BQ3 is a W shape and might be a good one to audition or the KB100 (also BQEYZ) which is near neutral across the board.


----------



## SilverLodestar

MidSmoothness said:


> Sound impressions!?
> I’m in need of new IEM’s and was looking for Moondrop Kanas Pro, Oriolus Finschi, Anew U1. I prefer a warm sound.


I have all three of those and I definitely think the Kanas Pro are the best. The Finschi have some nasty sibilance according to my ears, and the U1 sound unnaturally boosted in the upper midrange. The Kanas Pro have such a wonderfully full and coherent sound, with no weird peaks anywhere. The bass is extremely tight and well-executed, with a nice authoritative punch that never interferes with the midrange. Sub-bass is greater in quantity than mid-bass, which is definitely something I’m a huge fan of. Too many cheaper IEMs have so much mid-bass that it hurts my ears and gives me headaches. The midrange on these is close to perfect. I’m a huge mid/vocal fanatic, and these hit the mark so well. Vocal intelligibility and detail are out of this world, only matched by the Tin T2. They’re just so nicely textured and clear. Instruments also sound pretty incredible, with some unworldly separation and layering. Everything just sounds so full and lively without being fatiguing and tiring. I’m also a huge fan of the treble. Normally, I’m super sensitive to treble, but these have the perfect amount. I don’t hear any spikes or weird treble boosting in these like the Finschi or U1; it’s nice to not have my ears bleed. I honestly couldn’t recommend these more, they’re just that good. Get them instead of either of those other IEMs.


----------



## SilverLodestar

CoiL said:


> Can You do little comparison against IT01 and DM6 after they have had some playtime?
> 
> Same here. Not planning any IEMs after this.


My IT01 were stolen and broken by my brother, so I’m probably gonna try getting those replaced somehow. As for the DM6, those haven’t even shipped yet. I’m still upset about getting a fake tracking number just to hear that they still haven’t made mine yet.


----------



## FastAndClean

SilverLodestar said:


> My IT01 were stolen and broken by my brother, so I’m probably gonna try getting those replaced somehow. As for the DM6, those haven’t even shipped yet. I’m still upset about getting a fake tracking number just to hear that they still haven’t made mine yet.


why are you selling your 5B+?
they are so dark and fluffy sounding, i love these things


----------



## MidSmoothness

SilverLodestar said:


> I have all three of those and I definitely think the Kanas Pro are the best. The Finschi have some nasty sibilance according to my ears, and the U1 sound unnaturally boosted in the upper midrange. The Kanas Pro have such a wonderfully full and coherent sound, with no weird peaks anywhere. The bass is extremely tight and well-executed, with a nice authoritative punch that never interferes with the midrange. Sub-bass is greater in quantity than mid-bass, which is definitely something I’m a huge fan of. Too many cheaper IEMs have so much mid-bass that it hurts my ears and gives me headaches. The midrange on these is close to perfect. I’m a huge mid/vocal fanatic, and these hit the mark so well. Vocal intelligibility and detail are out of this world, only matched by the Tin T2. They’re just so nicely textured and clear. Instruments also sound pretty incredible, with some unworldly separation and layering. Everything just sounds so full and lively without being fatiguing and tiring. I’m also a huge fan of the treble. Normally, I’m super sensitive to treble, but these have the perfect amount. I don’t hear any spikes or weird treble boosting in these like the Finschi or U1; it’s nice to not have my ears bleed. I honestly couldn’t recommend these more, they’re just that good. Get them instead of either of those other IEMs.



Great detailed comparison! Thanks a lot! I’ll pull the trigger on the Kanas!


----------



## CoiL

SilverLodestar said:


> I have all three of those and I definitely think the Kanas Pro are the best. The Finschi have some nasty sibilance according to my ears, and the U1 sound unnaturally boosted in the upper midrange. The Kanas Pro have such a wonderfully full and coherent sound, with no weird peaks anywhere. The bass is extremely tight and well-executed, with a nice authoritative punch that never interferes with the midrange. Sub-bass is greater in quantity than mid-bass, which is definitely something I’m a huge fan of. Too many cheaper IEMs have so much mid-bass that it hurts my ears and gives me headaches. The midrange on these is close to perfect. I’m a huge mid/vocal fanatic, and these hit the mark so well. Vocal intelligibility and detail are out of this world, only matched by the Tin T2. They’re just so nicely textured and clear. Instruments also sound pretty incredible, with some unworldly separation and layering. Everything just sounds so full and lively without being fatiguing and tiring. I’m also a huge fan of the treble. Normally, I’m super sensitive to treble, but these have the perfect amount. I don’t hear any spikes or weird treble boosting in these like the Finschi or U1; it’s nice to not have my ears bleed. I honestly couldn’t recommend these more, they’re just that good. Get them instead of either of those other IEMs.


That is so good impressions about KP. Makes me want to hit BUY right now but I can`t, yet.


SilverLodestar said:


> My IT01 were stolen and broken by my brother, so I’m probably gonna try getting those replaced somehow. As for the DM6, those haven’t even shipped yet. I’m still upset about getting a fake tracking number just to hear that they still haven’t made mine yet.


I do hope You get IT01 back as would be nice to have comparison against KP. KP would win but I could get more insight about soundstage & imaging.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

thejoker13 said:


> I find the EM2 to be more balanced, with less recessed mids. I feel the treble quality is alot clearer and cleaner on the EM2. I also feel the bass on the EM2 is a little quicker, so for me and for my preferences, the EM2 is the better earphone by a fair margin.


Heya joker, did you get a chance to check out the rest of simgot's EM lineup? These are getting praised in asian forums.


----------



## hemipowered007

Looks like I'm glad I cancelled my toneking bl1 order. That kanas pro seems without a doubt ideal for me. Just have to recoup from Xmas,then will order. Happy to see more info on them recently. Happy holidays everyone , hope everyone enjoys at least a day or so away from work and the daily hustle .


----------



## ScottPilgrim (Dec 23, 2018)

CoiL said:


> That is so good impressions about KP. Makes me want to hit BUY right now but I can`t, yet.
> 
> I do hope You get IT01 back as would be nice to have comparison against KP. KP would win but I could get more insight about soundstage & imaging.


Forgive me for my infantile audio journey, my previous IEMs were the Fiio F9, Dunu Titan 1 & 3, and way befoee that some cheapo chinese iems.

I thing I might be one of the first people with the KPE in this forum so I will put my two cents in.

Simply put, the sound is beautiful.

The widest I stage I have heard til now is in the fiio f9. But the treble peak is too much. The Titan 1 have a nice soundstage as well. The Kanas pro has a soundstage closer to the Fiio F5 and the titan 3. But don't let that fool you, what matters the most in this case is the depth and the Tonality, and I cannot stress this enough. i have spent my life with speakers as I grew up, so true sound is important to me. Now you'll find a review saying the KPE was tested with classical and jazz. And that is true, the KPE behaves the best with classical. But I find it as a versatile IEM. It manages to bring out the beauty of a well recorded record.

But what defines the KPE's near flagship status is it's capability to sound absolutely right in any situation. What stands in the way of a true reference sound at this point is the tasteful midbass and a sprinkle of treble. If you don't like midbass, yiu can turn it down and it'll turn into a different beast. Vertical soundstage gains more body. With the right amount of beer and whiskey, it'll bring tears to your eyes, something mid-focused iems tend to do a lot. But that's the catch, these aren't necessarily mmid-focused. They're mildly v-shaped.

I'll let you know one thing, for all these years I was searching for a pair of IEMs which make the music more interesting and vivid, and I think KPE has finally quenched that thirst.

I was talking to a head-fier the other day, and I asked him, where do I go from here? Well, I sure as hell don't know how I can upgrade this sound. But all I know is, I won't be taking these shiny bois off anytime soon. IEM of the year for me. Funny that I didn't even know about Moondrop even a month before, But now I'm a fan.

Tl;dr, the soundstage is full of depth but not quite wide. . However the reason you'd be buying the damn thing for it's beautiful tonality. Trust me, it does help you to kick back after a long day of work, sit back and relax.

I should mention that i am using sony hybrid tips with them.


----------



## chinmie

ScottPilgrim said:


> Forgive me for my infantile audio journey, my previous IEMs were the Fiio F9, Dunu Titan 1 & 3, and way befoee that some cheapo chinese iems.
> 
> I thing I might be one of the first people with the KPE in this forum so I will put my two cents in.
> 
> ...



the "holy grail" of dynamic driver iem is the EX1000....and i choose the Kanas anyday of the week

currently i only have one DD iem left on my collection, the Kanas, because to me it's the only DD iem that can stand up to the earbuds. other iems that i have are now pure BAs only


----------



## kookaudio

Animagus said:


> Quick picture of the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3.


More report please...


----------



## crabdog

kookaudio said:


> More report please...


It's a very nice multi-BA IEM. Especially good if you like vocals and midrange elements. It's similar sounding to the TenHz P4 Pro but has the added switches that allow some customization to the sound. Here's my review if you're interested:
https://primeaudio.org/tsmr-7-star-review/


----------



## thejoker13

ScottPilgrim said:


> Heya joker, did you get a chance to check out the rest of simgot's EM lineup? These are getting praised in asian forums.


I did get a very short audition with the EM5, but that was it. I haven't been able to listen to the EM3 yet at all. The EM2 is the first one I've actually gotten to listen to for an extended peruod of time, and they impress me more and more the longer I have them. I will be keeping an eye out for sales on the other models for sure!


----------



## superuser1

Has anyone found a suitable balanced cable for the Whizzer Kylin (with right-angled 2 pin)? Normal 2 pin cables jut/ stick out a lot because of the positioning of the 2 pin socket on the Kylin.


----------



## MidSmoothness

chinmie said:


> the "holy grail" of dynamic driver iem is the EX1000....and i choose the Kanas anyday of the week
> 
> currently i only have one DD iem left on my collection, the Kanas, because to me it's the only DD iem that can stand up to the earbuds. other iems that i have are now pure BAs only



The Kanas or Kanas pro?


----------



## chinmie

MidSmoothness said:


> The Kanas or Kanas pro?



Kanas with the Pro cable


----------



## daid1 (Dec 24, 2018)

chinmie said:


> Kanas with the Pro cable



it is possible to find only the pro cable? or which cable they need to sound best


----------



## MidSmoothness

chinmie said:


> Kanas with the Pro cable



Ah sorry about that. I believe I’ve read your impressions earlier about the kanas with kanas pro cable. How would you say these compare?


----------



## kookaudio

chinmie said:


> Kanas with the Pro cable


Where do you think I can get the kpe cable alone...?


----------



## silverfishla

superuser1 said:


> Has anyone found a suitable balanced cable for the Whizzer Kylin (with right-angled 2 pin)? Normal 2 pin cables jut/ stick out a lot because of the positioning of the 2 pin socket on the Kylin.


I emailed Whizzer a couple of days ago and they said that they will be making a balanced cable for the Kylin with the same appointments.  I have a balanced cable that sounds great with the Kylin, but like you said, they stick out a little.  So, I’ll get that one when it comes out.


----------



## FastAndClean

kookaudio said:


> Where do you think I can get the kpe cable alone...?


https://www.tokopedia.com/kupingmanja/reference-audio-cable-lyre-acoustics-kabel-kanas-pro

https://www.bukalapak.com/p/elektro...ce-audio-cable-lyre-acoustics-kabel-kanas-pro


----------



## surfgeorge

FastAndClean said:


> https://www.tokopedia.com/kupingmanja/reference-audio-cable-lyre-acoustics-kabel-kanas-pro
> 
> https://www.bukalapak.com/p/elektro...ce-audio-cable-lyre-acoustics-kabel-kanas-pro


Thanks for sharing!
At this site the Kanas + Pro cable is more expensive than getting the Kanas Pro right away.

Did you hear all 3 versions, Kanas, Kanas + pro cable and Kanas Pro?

What differences did you hear?


----------



## FastAndClean

surfgeorge said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> At this site the Kanas + Pro cable is more expensive than getting the Kanas Pro right away.
> 
> Did you hear all 3 versions, Kanas, Kanas + pro cable and Kanas Pro?
> ...


i have only the Kanas Pro with that cable, the cable build is very high quality


----------



## CoiL

ScottPilgrim said:


> Forgive me for my infantile audio journey, my previous IEMs were the Fiio F9, Dunu Titan 1 & 3, and way befoee that some cheapo chinese iems.
> 
> I thing I might be one of the first people with the KPE in this forum so I will put my two cents in.
> 
> ...



Those two points in bold - interesting You find it different I`ve gotten impression from others. Maybe source gear(sound signature)/amping difference?
I thought these have NO boosted midbass at all and I`ve gotten impression that soundstage is very wide but not so much in depth.
Those two points make me think that they are very revealing to source gear differences and due to 32Ohm may benefit from amping too.
Anyway, I`ve quite "locked down" on them atm and will buy them next month probably (Shhhhh! must keep secret from wife!  ). If I like them more than IT01 modded, then probably will sell latter one.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Those two points in bold - interesting You find it different I`ve gotten impression from others. Maybe source gear(sound signature)/amping difference?
> I thought these have NO boosted midbass at all and I`ve gotten impression that soundstage is very wide but not so much in depth.
> Those two points make me think that they are very revealing to source gear differences and due to 32Ohm may benefit from amping too.
> Anyway, I`ve quite "locked down" on them atm and will buy them next month probably (Shhhhh! must keep secret from wife!  ). If I like them more than IT01 modded, then probably will sell latter one.


with my source the soundstage is very wide


----------



## FastAndClean

Kanas Pro

Vega


----------



## chinmie

daid1 said:


> it is possible to find only the pro cable? or which cable they need to sound best





MidSmoothness said:


> Ah sorry about that. I believe I’ve read your impressions earlier about the kanas with kanas pro cable. How would you say these compare?





kookaudio said:


> Where do you think I can get the kpe cable alone...?





surfgeorge said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> At this site the Kanas + Pro cable is more expensive than getting the Kanas Pro right away.
> 
> Did you hear all 3 versions, Kanas, Kanas + pro cable and Kanas Pro?
> ...



i believe you can get them from moondrop at Taobao or AliExpress. i got them from a seller on my city after he lent me all the Moondrop lineups at that time for me to audition. after testing the Kanas with the cables swapped and compare them, i immediately asked him to arrange for the KPE cable

you could try other cables, but i personally haven't tried it. you might try finding other brand with the same specification as the KPE cable. 

the Kanas and Kanas Pro in my opinion are really on the same level, with the only difference in tuning. 

this is my impression that i wrote before:



chinmie said:


> beside that Kanas has more bass, the Kanas also have more attack to the sound while the Pro has a smoother/relaxed attack.
> 
> also the Kanas's cable is a limiting factor because it choked the treble a bit and cut off some sparkle/high treble. using the Kanas with the Kanas Pro's cable or any other more capable cables would open up the Kanas.
> 
> i much prefer the original Kanas with the Pro's cable because it has a more exciting and engaging sound. if relaxed sound is your preference, stick with the Kanas Pro


----------



## ScottPilgrim

CoiL said:


> Those two points in bold - interesting You find it different I`ve gotten impression from others. Maybe source gear(sound signature)/amping difference?
> I thought these have NO boosted midbass at all and I`ve gotten impression that soundstage is very wide but not so much in depth.
> Those two points make me think that they are very revealing to source gear differences and due to 32Ohm may benefit from amping too.
> Anyway, I`ve quite "locked down" on them atm and will buy them next month probably (Shhhhh! must keep secret from wife!  ). If I like them more than IT01 modded, then probably will sell latter one.


Well, if it helps, my audio setup is an LG G7 One and I am listening to my music with Usb Audio Player Pro. Like I said.. in my experience it is a jack of all trades. My music tastes are quite spread out, I listen to almost everything from Electronic to Acoustic. And yes, I do agree that they are a bit ignored. on top of that Moondrop is an infantile company when compared to heavyweights like Vsonic and Dunu. 

Looking forward to your impressions. Hopefully you'll describe the IEMs better than I ever can. 

Oh and .. merry christmas!


----------



## HungryPanda

And Merry Christmas to you


----------



## superuser1

Merry Christmas fellow headfiers!


----------



## hemipowered007

Someone leave me moondrop kanas pro under the tree please.


----------



## geagle

Merry Xmas!!!


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 25, 2018)

My final impressions on the *CCA C10*

When push comes to shove, there's too many IEM's for the ears to hear. But, at the same time, there are a very few that can really impress and leave you wanting more! The CCA C10 does just that! With over 100 hours of burn-in time and comparing them to some of my top IEM's from my personal list, I am left with an astonished face on how good they perform! They basically have ZERO harhness and sibilance (or at least none that I can't hear), and carry a premium sound signature right where the ZSN left off! It's like the ZSN handed the torch to the C10 and said; okay, now you can take it from here and win the race! At first, when you try them on, they give an impression as if you bought another ZSN. No joke! But, after several hours the width of the soundstage starts to open-up even more. You start to notice depth, frontal stage, and details picking up. It continues to transform to a mature and premium signature, all while keeping an incredible balance at hand! I even question myself; this can't be true...the lay out, the imaging, and the whole stage set-up is too good to be true! All instruments sound like they are in total harmony with each other! Bass, especially sub-bass is sweet, mid-bass is tamed, male and female vocals are prestine, and the highs and details are no less but miraculous! You might think I'm trying too hard, but to me, hearing is believing!...and these come close to perfection in my book!

So far, impressions are starting to pour in from China (taobao) and Japan (aliexpress) and this is what they're saying...

China:
跟這店買耳機好幾次了，今次真的很驚喜。這c10剛開箱出來效果已經比我之前的zs10好聲，聲場和分析力都好不少，三頻很自然，很不錯。

Translated: I bought the headphones several times with this store, this time it was really a surprise. This c10 just out of the box has a better effect than my previous zs10, the sound field and analytical power are much better, the tri-band is very natural, very good.

Japan:
Aliexpress; JP *Color:* black with mic                                                           

Yet another excellent 4BA+1DD Hybrid earphone. This might be the rival of KZ ZS10 (4BA+1DD) and AS10 (5BA).

Let's do some comparisons...

ZSN
The KZ ZSN (parent company) has a great sound signature going for them with an "in-your-face" rockin' and clubin' delight sound to them, but the CCA C10 matures and takes over and tells the ZSN; I'm in another league, though you may choose to follow. That's how premium these tend to sound!

ZS5
I was curious to try them against the almighty width king! The ZS5! So, the ZS5 is really good with its almighty wide soundstage signature, but though the C10 can match it! It can also do frontal stage and depth better and with more acccuracy! The vocals are good on both, but the C10 are cleaner with cleaner hi-end details as well.

QT2
I personally like both the QT2 and the ZS5. These two may have more similarities going for them. While, in the other hand, the ZSN and the C10 sounds eerily closer to each other. So, when I compared the C10 to the QT2 it was more like comparing the C10 to the ZS5. The C10 just outperforms the QT2 in frontal stage and depth just like the ZS5 with no harsh and sibilance whatsoever! The wide soundstage is basically even on both.

Finally, In the end, the CCA C10 might look like another ZSN (which I personally think is still a power house!), but make no doubt about it! When it's all said and done, expect the C10 to perform in a premium level above the rest!

In the near future, I'm planning to buy a backup, probably a different color!

If it reaches 150 hours and still have no harshness or sibilance, I'm going to probably rate them a 10!  ...It does nothing wrong and everything right!


This is my 2 cents...Cheers! 


-Clear


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> My final impressions on the *CCA C10*
> 
> When push comes to shove, there's too many IEM's for the ears to hear. But, at the same time, there are a very few that can really impress and leave you wanting more! The CCA C10 does just that! With over 100 hours of burn-in time and comparing them to some of my top IEM's from my personal list, I am left with an astonished face on how good they perform! They basically have ZERO harhness and sibilance (or at least none that I can't hear), and carry a premium sound signature right where the ZSN left off! It's like the ZSN handed the torch to the C10 and said; okay, now you can take it from here and win the race! At first, when you try them on, they give an impression as if you bought another ZSN. No joke! But, after several hours the width of the soundstage starts to open-up even more. You start to notice depth, frontal stage, and details picking up. It continues to transform to a mature and premium signature, all while keeping an incredible balance at hand! I even question myself; this can't be true...the lay out, the imaging, and the whole stage set-up is too good to be true! All instruments sound like they are in total harmony with each other! Bass, especially sub-bass is sweet, mid-bass is tamed, male and female vocals are prestine, and the highs and details are no less but miraculous! You might think I'm trying too hard, but to me, hearing is believing!...and these come close to perfection in my book!
> 
> ...


thanks for  the review and opinion. awaiting my CCA 10 as well...


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> My final impressions on the *CCA C10*
> 
> When push comes to shove, there's too many IEM's for the ears to hear. But, at the same time, there are a very few that can really impress and leave you wanting more! The CCA C10 does just that! With over 100 hours of burn-in time and comparing them to some of my top IEM's from my personal list, I am left with an astonished face on how good they perform! They basically have ZERO harhness and sibilance (or at least none that I can't hear), and carry a premium sound signature right where the ZSN left off! It's like the ZSN handed the torch to the C10 and said; okay, now you can take it from here and win the race! At first, when you try them on, they give an impression as if you bought another ZSN. No joke! But, after several hours the width of the soundstage starts to open-up even more. You start to notice depth, frontal stage, and details picking up. It continues to transform to a mature and premium signature, all while keeping an incredible balance at hand! I even question myself; this can't be true...the lay out, the imaging, and the whole stage set-up is too good to be true! All instruments sound like they are in total harmony with each other! Bass, especially sub-bass is sweet, mid-bass is tamed, male and female vocals are prestine, and the highs and details are no less but miraculous! You might think I'm trying too hard, but to me, hearing is believing!...and these come close to perfection in my book!
> 
> ...



Oh boy, Here we go.... I already know Resistance is Futile...


----------



## SybilLance

1clearhead said:


> My final impressions on the *CCA C10*
> 
> When push comes to shove, there's too many IEM's for the ears to hear. But, at the same time, there are a very few that can really impress and leave you wanting more! The CCA C10 does just that! With over 100 hours of burn-in time and comparing them to some of my top IEM's from my personal list, I am left with an astonished face on how good they perform! They basically have ZERO harhness and sibilance (or at least none that I can't hear), and carry a premium sound signature right where the ZSN left off! It's like the ZSN handed the torch to the C10 and said; okay, now you can take it from here and win the race! At first, when you try them on, they give an impression as if you bought another ZSN. No joke! But, after several hours the width of the soundstage starts to open-up even more. You start to notice depth, frontal stage, and details picking up. It continues to transform to a mature and premium signature, all while keeping an incredible balance at hand! I even question myself; this can't be true...the lay out, the imaging, and the whole stage set-up is too good to be true! All instruments sound like they are in total harmony with each other! Bass, especially sub-bass is sweet, mid-bass is tamed, male and female vocals are prestine, and the highs and details are no less but miraculous! You might think I'm trying too hard, but to me, hearing is believing!...and these come close to perfection in my book!
> 
> ...


That is quite high praise, Clear.

And sufficient enough for me—don't need to hear more from anyone else.

My husband shall now read your final thoughts on the CCA C10, and hopefully, with it and the KZ AS06 my New Year would be extra Nice. Thank you.


Cheers!


----------



## 1clearhead

SybilLance said:


> That is quite high praise, Clear.
> 
> And sufficient enough for me—don't need to hear more from anyone else.
> 
> ...


Thanks, SybilLance!

I wasn't expecting too much for the low price, but these came out to be a homerun out the ball park! These are extremely easy to listen to, no doubt about it!


----------



## hemipowered007

hemipowered007 said:


> Someone leave me moondrop kanas pro under the tree please.



Update, I did not receive the kanas pro for Christmas, Santa is not real, I dont know what to believe anymore. Weve been lied to people! Its all a big sham!


----------



## mbwilson111

hemipowered007 said:


> Update, I did not receive the kanas pro for Christmas, Santa is not real, I dont know what to believe anymore. Weve been lied to people! Its all a big sham!



You probably just forgot to put a stamp on your letter to the North Pole.  You can't do it on the computer or your phone.


----------



## kookaudio

1clearhead said:


> Thanks, SybilLance!
> 
> I wasn't expecting too much for the low price, but these came out to be a homerun out the ball park! These are extremely easy to listen to, no doubt about it!


So where would you place those in your personal rating chart...?


----------



## IryxBRO

My review of Colorfly BT-C1 USB|Bluetooth DAC to drive our IEMs... 

At headfi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/colorfly-bt-c1.23167/reviews
At my website: https://wp.me/P7aCJQ-4S0


----------



## zibra

Can anyone compare moondrop kanas pro vs ikko oh1? Im interested buying one of these.


----------



## Animagus

My review for the Simgot EM2. Let me know if you'd like to know anything more about them.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em2.23498/reviews#review-21345

Next up is finishing the full review for the Tansio Mirai TSMR3.


----------



## 1clearhead

kookaudio said:


> So where would you place those in your personal rating chart...?


I'm basically waiting until the end of this week to make that decision and see if any harshness or sibilance arises from the BA armatures. But, until now, they continue to be technically the best in terms of their premium sound quality. So far, I can't find any fault in their whole frequency range. They are very safe and easy to listen to!


----------



## 1clearhead

Just a reminder...

For those receiving the CCA C10 anytime soon, give them at least 20 hours to open up at first and get a feel of the potential sound quality you're truly hearing.


----------



## Animagus

My full review for the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3. Let me know if you want to know anything else about it. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-3.23486/reviews


----------



## zeppu08

Anyone have tried the Shozy BG and Pentacle here? How do they go vs the leading chifi like the DM6, kylin, kanas and the likes?


----------



## IryxBRO

Giving another try to South Korean EARNINE brand. This time EARNINE EN2J IEMs - this model is based on 2BA drivers and got lots of warm mentions by different audio fans. It is my try now to play with it and come up with own conclusion. Full review would come up soon...


----------



## 1clearhead

For those interested 

CCA has its own store in Aliexpress now  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/4409033?spm=2114.12010617.0.0.58e56180ZXlbSD

They carry CCA and KZ earphones and accessories! 


-Clear


----------



## Animagus

Does anyone here own a Shozy & Neo BG? If yes, how do you like them?


----------



## IryxBRO

Finilized my review of EARNINE EN2J. Mature sound for mature audiophiles....

On HeadFi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/earnine-en2j.22962/reviews
On my website: https://wp.me/P7aCJQ-4Ss


----------



## TechnoidFR

Waiting for ZS7 and AS06

For the moment you can see that I carry every day 
https://twitter.com/Chifi_Fr/status/1078570068617908224?s=19

Only 13 iem


----------



## SweetEars (Dec 28, 2018)

I got my CCA 10.... testing it for 30 mins now...with the stock cable and eartips. my first impressions are that they are well tuned simialr tto eh revonext QT2 and RSN.....the frequencies and layering  are kept in their place .. the vocals are perfectly in their place unlike the ZSN. separation and details are better than RN Qt2... the musical qualitites are better than the RSN..and same or similar to Qt2...the stage is slightly.... holographic than RSN. and very close to Qt2 or almost the same...there is more depth articulation  in the stage and the tonality is more vibrant than Qt12 or RSN

Tested on this song








1clearhead said:


> For those interested
> 
> CCA has its own store in Aliexpress now
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/4409033?spm=2114.12010617.0.0.58e56180ZXlbSD
> ...


----------



## manjunath1915

SweetEars said:


> I got my CCA 10.... testing it for 30 mins now...with the stock cable and eartips. my first impressions are that they are well tuned simialr tto eh revonext QT2 and RSN.....the frequencies and layering  are kept in their place .. the vocals are perfectly in their place unlike the ZSN. separation and details are better than RN Qt2... the musical qualitites are better than the RSN..and same or similar to Qt2...the stage is slightly.... holographic than RSN. and very close to Qt2 or almost the same...there is more depth articulation  in the stage and the tonality is more vibrant than Qt12 or RSN
> 
> Tested on this song



A R Rahman i love that song how come u
Is that earphone good upgrade over zsn 
I have zsn nd i like it
Will cca be good iem for these kind music


----------



## SweetEars (Dec 28, 2018)

manjunath1915 said:


> A R Rahman i love that song how come u
> Is that earphone good upgrade over zsn
> I have zsn nd i like it
> Will cca be good iem for these kind music


ZSn sounds like there is  veil over it obscuring the transparency.. it also has "steely" and flatter  mids..Vocals are lacklustre... there is not much depth articulation in ZSN

AR Rahman songs need a deep V shaped signature with crystallization brightness and bigger soundstage in height and depth  ... Mid centric IEMS do not sound good in his music.

QT2 and CCA C10 are good for his music

CCA C10 is an upgrade over the ZSN... as it corrects the problems found in the ZSN.. Sidegrade over Qt2...


----------



## manjunath1915

How is the mids like for vocals guitar and cello
Like how do u rate good or average
Is vocals thick
I find zsn lacks effect in vocals n soundstage
If there is improvement in both then i am pressing buynow right now
And are u indian how do u get those iems early


----------



## SweetEars

manjunath1915 said:


> How is the mids like for vocals guitar and cello
> Like how do u rate good or average
> Is vocals thick
> I find zsn lacks effect in vocals n soundstage
> ...



Yes i am indian... and been Rahman fan since his first soundtrack..

I agree with u on the ZSN above regarding the vocals and soundstage.. ZSn lacks transparency and hologaphic qualitities ... But u will love the CCA c10 in that case.. and if u listen to lot of AR Rahman's music.. either QT2 or CCA c10 ...there is sufficient depth and reverb .. the sibilinace is under control ..no harshness

the vocals have presence , transparency like the revonext Qt2..

but to remind u , its still not burn in... these are just my initial impressions ... mostly positive.. i cant judge if guitars and cello yet but at this stage they have some body and hard hitting crunch almost the same with QT2......i also tested with the different cable the copper silver mixed...givs more back of yr head soundstage... the default brown cable gives a more in yr head .. i also changes the ear tips fromt he stock ones to the ZSN wide bore tips....


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> Yes i am indian... and been Rahman fan since his first soundtrack..
> 
> I agree with u on the ZSN above regarding the vocals and soundstage.. ZSn lacks transparency and hologaphic qualitities ... But u will love the CCA c10 in that case.. and if u listen to lot of AR Rahman's music.. either QT2 or CCA c10 ...there is sufficient depth and reverb .. *the sibilinace is under control ..no harshness*
> 
> ...


Please let us know some more after 20 hours! ...It just gets better, and better!
Glad you heard what I heard, similar to my very first impressions.


----------



## SweetEars (Dec 28, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> Please let us know some more after 20 hours! ...It just gets better, and better!
> Glad you heard what I heard, similar to my very first impressions.


I discovered the best combination to use for the CCA C10 and the stock cable + is the ZSn big ear tips or the medium tips

Anyway i notice there is more musicality now after a few hours burn in...

great song to try


----------



## TechnoidFR

We must a feedback comparonc to zs10


----------



## paulindss

Forgotten to say.

But its a long time i modded my t2s differently. Instead of blocking the vents completely, i put foam in the vents, remember kz zst balanced armature mod ? @Slater i did the same with the vent on t2. It was kinda hard because of the size of the vents. It Shold be better than blocking completely. I got Plenty of bass. Plenty. Massive but it is fast. The rest of the sound seems untouched.

Hearing the new Travis Scott album. Lovely. This is my basshead iem.


----------



## paulindss

Delete.


----------



## QBANIN (Dec 28, 2018)

Can anybody compare CCA C10 with BQEYZ BQ3 in terms of overall sound signature and sub bass response? I currently own BQ3 and I'm wondering if C10 would be an upgrade for a (sub-) basshead guy like me


----------



## TechnoidFR

QBANIN said:


> Can anybody compare CCA C10 with BQEYZ BQ3 in terms of overall sound signature and sub bass response? I currently own BQ3 and I'm wondering if CAN will be an upgrade for a basshead guy like me




Go as10 no?


----------



## SweetEars (Dec 28, 2018)

QBANIN said:


> Can anybody compare CCA C10 with BQEYZ BQ3 in terms of overall sound signature and sub bass response? I currently own BQ3 and I'm wondering if C10 would be an upgrade for a (sub-) basshead guy like me


BQEYZ BQ3i do not have it....

but if  i am a fan of this type of signature where the sub bass is present and the rest of the sound stage is airy and sparkly transparent and holographic with the mids not recessed or too forward...anyone has any recommendations???


----------



## SweetEars

on further thoughs on the CCA C10 cable switch >


*Default brown cable / stock cable*  -  the sound is more pronounced and articulated... forward soundstage witht he background surround enveloping u .. more mid bass and treble eccentric.. tonality is bright

*KZ copper -solver mixed cable* - the sound is more towards sparkly and sub bass eccentric and the sound stage is more at the back of your head airy...  wider on the bottom half.. tonality is a bit more FM radio like.. 

Prefer the default cable sound...


----------



## superuser1

SweetEars said:


> BQEYZ BQ3i do not have it....
> 
> but if  i am a fan of this type of signature where the sub bass is present and the rest of the sound stage is airy and sparkly transparent and holographic with the mids not recessed or too forward...anyone has any recommendations???


NCM NC5v2


----------



## QBANIN (Dec 29, 2018)

TechnoidFR said:


> Go as10 no?


I have AS10s but not a fan of sub bass generated by balanced armature.

Atm I prefer my BQ3, double DD does the job


----------



## TechnoidFR

QBANIN said:


> I have AS10s but not a fan of sub bass generated by balanced armature.
> 
> Atm I prefer my BQ3, double DD does the job



Can you compare them. I'm interested by bq3


----------



## Returnity

QBANIN said:


> Can anybody compare CCA C10 with BQEYZ BQ3 in terms of overall sound signature and sub bass response? I currently own BQ3 and I'm wondering if C10 would be an upgrade for a (sub-) basshead guy like me



Curious about this as well. I own BQ3 and think it's a fantastic v-shaped hybrid. But I assume the C10 is a more balanced or W-shaped IEM. 

Perhaps a TRN V80 vs C10 comparison would be more apt. People call the V80 as a V-shaped IEM as well, but since they have finely emphasized mids too, I prefer to call them W-shaped.


----------



## IryxBRO (Dec 29, 2018)

Just wanted to share some pics of LZ HIFI A6 and A6Mini while working on reviews. Both seem to be quite a piece of technology... A6 - features 6!!! drivers (ultra high freq piezo-electic, 10mm dynamic, 2 x midrange armature drivers, 2 x treble armature drivers) + LOUD on|off switch (impedance change) + 9 pairs of different filters. A6Mini - piezo-electric + 10mm dynamic drivers + 3 pairs of filters. Don't even know where to start  Anyway, reviews would show up in several days...


----------



## Wiljen

Curiosity Question - Do the A6 filters also fit the A5 by chance?   it looks like the 2nd picture shows the A5 filters with the A6 so I am guessing they do.  Would be nice for those of us with A5 to be able to get the filter set even if we don't grab the A6 right away.


----------



## IryxBRO

Wiljen said:


> Curiosity Question - Do the A6 filters also fit the A5 by chance?   it looks like the 2nd picture shows the A5 filters with the A6 so I am guessing they do.  Would be nice for those of us with A5 to be able to get the filter set even if we don't grab the A6 right away.



Yep. I have A5 as well and they do fit. 2nd pic shows the filters for A6Mini, not for A5. But they look the same. 
Thread is the same size. I would also check with A5 because I also want some -dB on lower treble. The best set is from A6 - 9 pairs with additional influence. I hope that Penon wou;d be selling this set separately...


----------



## loomisjohnson

Hookworms. British. Great Band.


----------



## AndroidVageta (Dec 29, 2018)

TOTALLY off the wall question but does anyone know how to possibly open the Shockwave III? I want to change them to a balanced cable. Non-MMCX version unfortunately. 

Also, I've owned these for well over a year and they're still the best I've heard over all compared to even $1,000+ CIEM's I've owned. What is the new ~$250 Budget King these days?


----------



## FastAndClean

AndroidVageta said:


> What is the new ~$250 Budget King these days?


Moondrop Kanas Pro and ibasso it01s are fighting right now


----------



## snip3r77

Dcell7 said:


> Got my NiceHCK black friday lucky bag and tested it directly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's inside


----------



## AndroidVageta

FastAndClean said:


> Moondrop Kanas Pro and ibasso it01s are fighting right now



Really? Dynamics? Interesting...not that they haven't been my preferred but just interesting to see them on the rise.


----------



## Makahl

AndroidVageta said:


> TOTALLY off the wall question but does anyone know how to possibly open the Shockwave III? I want to change them to a balanced cable. Non-MMCX version unfortunately.



This can give you some ideas: http://handtokey.blogspot.com/2014/05/sony-mh1-recable-by-luisdent-tutorial.html
But personally, If your goal is to get a balanced version I'd just replace the 3.5mm connector to a balanced one. It requires some soldering skill but it's nothing special and the chances to mess the housing is zero. 



> Also, I've owned these for well over a year and they're still the best I've heard over all compared to even $1,000+ CIEM's I've owned. What is the new ~$250 Budget King these days?



Tbh, I'd first give a try to get a KZ ZSN, it's hella cheap and you'd be surprised with its SQ and construction. Depending on how you like it people will have a better reference to suggest something better. 

but +1 for MoonDrop Kanas Pro, if you like a neutral-ish signature with nice sub-bass. I've been digging mine but sometimes it can be a bit boring (or too natural) if the master/mixing hasn't any aggressiveness. Normal price is $180 but there's a deal now on eBay for $158 [link], I think there was a $15 coupon up so few people reported getting it for $145, not sure if it keeps up.


----------



## chinmie

Makahl said:


> but +1 for MoonDrop Kanas Pro, if you like a neutral-ish signature with nice sub-bass. I've been digging mine but sometimes it can be a bit boring (or too natural) if the master/mixing hasn't any aggressiveness.



this is one of the main reason why i chose the regular Kanas + KPE cable instead. it's just more engaging than the Kanas Pro. even compared to the Etymotics, the Kanas Pro can sound a bit soft and polite. it's great natural sounding, but just not enough "snap" to the sound.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Makahl said:


> 3.5mm connector to a balanced one



Can you do this? I thought to have an actually balanced connection I need to recable.


----------



## DBaldock9

AndroidVageta said:


> Can you do this? I thought to have an actually balanced connection I need to recable.



To get the full effect of a Balanced circuit, you do need to have a Balanced cable plugged into the Balanced output.

But it's safe (for the amplifier circuits) to connect a Balanced load to a Single-Ended output - using a 3.5mm TRS Male Plug -to- Balanced Female Jack (of your choice - 2.5mm TRRS, 3.5mm TRRS, 4.4mm TRRRS, XLR) Adapter.  All that's happening in the Adapter, is that the shared GND is connected to both the L- and R- pins of the Jack, and the L+ and R+ are being driven by the Left and Right amplifier circuits.

What you can't do, without probably damaging the amplifier circuits, is connect a Single-Ended load to a Balanced output - because the cable only has one GND wire, shared by L- and R-, but the amplifier has two separate amplifier channels driving the L- and R- output pins.  If you short the two amplifier outputs together, you're likely to damage the amplifier circuits.


----------



## Makahl (Dec 29, 2018)

chinmie said:


> this is one of the main reason why i chose the regular Kanas + KPE cable instead. it's just more engaging than the Kanas Pro. even compared to the Etymotics, the Kanas Pro can sound a bit soft and polite. it's great natural sounding, but just not enough "snap" to the sound.



My experience so far is full of mixed feelings due to the mixing process. It's like either "wow! it's awesome" or "wait, I'm missing some energy here". I'm tempted to get regular Kanas because of your thoughts, let's see if the price drops.



AndroidVageta said:


> Can you do this? I thought to have an actually balanced connection I need to recable.



Sorry, I'm not from USA, mate.

Actually, it depends. If your cable has separate grounds (4 wires R+, R-, L+, L-) then you're fine, you'll just need a TRRS connector and separate the grounds properly.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Makahl said:


> Actually, it depends. If your cable has separate grounds (4 wires R+, R-, L+, L-) then you're fine, you'll just need a TRRS connector and separate the grounds properly.



Yeah the wire appears to have 4 distinct strands coming out of the 3-pole 3.5mm jack so I'd ASSUME that's separate wires but the plug itself is molded so I can't be sure other than destroying that end of the cable. I guess when I order a 2.5mm jack I better order a 3.5mm just in case lol! Thanks for the info!


----------



## torii

Im amazed at how complicated balanced and single ended can be


----------



## AndroidVageta

torii said:


> Im amazed at how complicated balanced and single ended can be



Well I've had plenty of headphone cables break in the past that we neither balanced nor had mic/controls yet still have ~4 wires so thinking about it I guess most headphones do have separate ground wires for each channel. I had always just assumed headphones would use a single ground split for both but having separate ground wires would make things easier.

So yeah in my case I guess a balanced cable would work just fine as long as I can figure out which wire does what thing.

Most confusing part I feel that's hard to pin down is how the poles work with 2.5mm...I see different diagrams and pin-outs all over. Is there a definitive industry standard for this? Are all 2.5mm TRRS plugs the same? I'm seeing some on eBay but they're like "Ground/Mic/Left/Right" and not "Left Ground/Right Ground/Left/Right"...can I use the "Mic" pole as a ground?

It is complicating LOL!


----------



## torii

its not complicated just some foreigners are dumb in selling product


----------



## AndroidVageta

torii said:


> its not complicated just some foreigners are dumb in selling product



What do you mean? Seems pretty complicating to me when it comes to figuring out what to buy, what does and doesn't work, how the pin-outs go, etc.


----------



## torii

I mean market is flooded with choices and what was once simple is now complicated cause sellers make it that way


----------



## Makahl

AndroidVageta said:


> Yeah the wire appears to have 4 distinct strands coming out of the 3-pole 3.5mm jack so I'd ASSUME that's separate wires but the plug itself is molded so I can't be sure other than destroying that end of the cable. I guess when I order a 2.5mm jack I better order a 3.5mm just in case lol! Thanks for the info!



Is your Shockwave III's cable silver, right? Now I figured out it might be hard to spot the + and GND. Usually, it's pretty easy with standard cables (red and green enamel are the positive, copper ground) but... silver I'd be clueless. Now I think it's a bad idea, lol. Sorry friend, might someone else has a better idea or suggestion.


----------



## AndroidVageta

torii said:


> I mean market is flooded with choices and what was once simple is now complicated cause sellers make it that way



Ahhh I see. Yeah. I'm torn with these plugs and how they work lol...well I guess with my cable being 4-strand (which I'd assume is L+/L-/R+/R-) that part is at least out of the way and I don't have to worry about recabling the whole thing which seems much more destructive and prone to issues/accidents.


----------



## AndroidVageta (Dec 29, 2018)

Makahl said:


> Is your Shockwave III's cable silver, right? Now I figured out it might be hard to spot the + and GND. Usually, it's pretty easy with standard cables (red and green enamel are the positive, copper ground) but... silver I'd be clueless. Now I think it's a bad idea, lol. Sorry friend, might someone else has a better idea or suggestion.



Yes the SW3's cable is silver though the center might show a different story. Maybe I should ask in the DIY section for more help lol.

Edit: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gen...nced-4-strand-cable-to-2-5mm-balanced.896533/

I done did it...anyone know anyone pass this link on, thanks!


----------



## DBaldock9

AndroidVageta said:


> Yeah the wire appears to have 4 distinct strands coming out of the 3-pole 3.5mm jack so I'd ASSUME that's separate wires but the plug itself is molded so I can't be sure other than destroying that end of the cable. I guess when I order a 2.5mm jack I better order a 3.5mm just in case lol! Thanks for the info!



The only sure way to know which two wires are the L- & R-, is to cut the plastic away from the molded 3.5mm TRS plug, and see which ones are connected to the sleeve.
. 
The chart that was posted above, which shows the AK DAPs pin-out for the 2.5mm TRRS - is the standard that pretty much all the current devices follow.
. 
Once you've soldered the 4 wires to the new 2.5mm TRRS plug - go to the website linked in my signature  and run the two audio tests that will help you verify that Left & Right are wired correctly, and in-phase with each other.  Then heat shrink the wires, and close the plug back shell. 
. 
Beware of any adapter to/from 3.5mm & 2.5mm, that mentions Microphone - since it will be a Single-Ended connection  even if it has 4-poles. One pole for L+, one for R+, one for GND, & one for Mic.


----------



## AndroidVageta (Dec 30, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> The only sure way to know which two wires are the L- & R-, is to cut the plastic away from the molded 3.5mm TRS plug, and see which ones are connected to the sleeve.



Good advice...I can just shave away the current plug. Excellent.

As for the rest I'll figure it out. The chart above shows the poles but not the internal pin layout. So you're saying that a 2.5mm 4-pole plug with 4-pins inside for L+/R+/Mic/Ground can't be used for L+/R+/L-/R- if I just put the wires to the appropriate pole?

Edit: Would this work:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5mm-Ster...7aa2332f:m:m5_hvSSX9In9rv-3ODuZ70Q:rk:66:pf:0

$1.99 for 2 isn't bad...got another set I wouldn't mind doing the same to.

These are smaller and look nicer I think:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2PCS-XBL-M...b500a869:m:mdW_QaSbNIOS6AjVB8Rk24g:rk:49:pf:0

I'm pretty sure THESE would work.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Dec 30, 2018)

AndroidVageta said:


> Good advice...I can just shave away the current plug. Excellent.
> 
> As for the rest I'll figure it out. The chart above shows the poles but not the internal pin layout. So you're saying that a 2.5mm 4-pole plug with 4-pins inside for L+/R+/Mic/Ground can't be used for L+/R+/L-/R- if I just put the wires to the appropriate pole?



A plain plug can be used, without any problems. It's just the adapters, which convert to/from 2.5mm & 3.5mm, that you have to be careful with.

To determine which solder contact is which pole of the plug, it's best to use an Ohmmeter. But typically, since the contacts are coaxial - the plug Tip is the small contact that's furthest from the Tip, and then working in, until you get to the Sleeve, which is the contact closest to the Sleeve (or sometimes it's the one with the wire clamp).


----------



## AndroidVageta

DBaldock9 said:


> A plain plug can be used, without any problems. It's just the adapters, which convert to/from 2.5mm & 3.5mm, that you have to be careful with.
> 
> To determine which solder contact is which pole of the plug, it's best to use an Ohmmeter. But typically, since the contacts are coaxial - the plug Tip is the small contact that's furthest from the Tip, and then working in, until you get to the Sleeve, which is the contact closest to the Sleeve.



Oh yeah you're right about adapters...Not like I won't ever use one or something. Hmm, food for thought. Yeah, multimeter for checking poles I had thought of, over all seems pretty easy the more ya know lol!


----------



## PacoBdn (Dec 30, 2018)

IryxBRO said:


> Yep. I have A5 as well and they do fit. 2nd pic shows the filters for A6Mini, not for A5. But they look the same.
> Thread is the same size. I would also check with A5 because I also want some -dB on lower treble. The best set is from A6 - 9 pairs with additional influence. I hope that Penon wou;d be selling this set separately...



@IryxBRO,

I'm sorry but I can not wait for you  review of the new LZ A6.

What have your first impressions been compared to the A5?

Thank you so much for your patience.


----------



## IryxBRO

PacoBdn said:


> @IryxBRO,
> 
> I'm sorry but I can not wait for you  review of the new LZ A6.
> 
> ...



I would try to PM you by the end of today about that.


----------



## PacoBdn

IryxBRO said:


> I would try to PM you by the end of today about that.



Thank you very much


----------



## Dcell7

snip3r77 said:


> what's inside



NiceHCK P3


----------



## AndroidVageta

IryxBRO said:


> I would try to PM you by the end of today about that.



Why not post for all of us? Sorry but this was just weird lol.


----------



## crabdog

Another couple of reviews posted today: the TenHz P4 Pro and Brainwavz Koel. Enjoy.


----------



## PapaHet

Guys, I hope someone can advice in this thread or direct to a different one. 

I am looking for a high impedance (80 ohms plus) with a great quality/price ratio. I have just started out in this hobby and up until now own the Dm6 & focal spirit s. I got a pair of tinaudio t2, boss hifi B8 on order but not yet on hand. All of these headphones have a rather low impedance. As I have also ordered a zishan dsd pro which seems to have a strong output, I am now looking for a pair that is not so sensitive with the DAPs strong output. 

Can be an overeat or IEMs. Price range between 20 to 100 €. 

Sound signature should be similar to my Dm6. Wide sound stage, good instrument separation, clear mids and detailed treble. Not too bass heavy but good & controlled bass. Maybe something along the lines of a sennheiser hd 650?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## IryxBRO

AndroidVageta said:


> Why not post for all of us? Sorry but this was just weird lol.



Full review would be ready soon.


----------



## bennybennyta

Have you guys heard the Hyby R3/R6 ?


----------



## IryxBRO

bennybennyta said:


> Have you guys heard the Hyby R3/R6 ?



Of course. It is here. And both are quite popular DAPs. It is HiBY. Thread of newer R6Pro.


----------



## surfgeorge

bennybennyta said:


> Have you guys heard the Hyby R3/R6 ?


I have the R3 and SQ is not my kind of dish. Feels a bit over processed with digital/brittle treble. Many like it though.
I am happily using it as a transport for Mojo.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 24, 2019)

I wish EVERYBODY a happy new year! My earphone of the year - out of my limited selection not exceeding a value of $88 - are the $60 *Hill Audio S8*: it has good mids, a natural timbre, and the earpieces are really thin and sleek and therefore fit extremely well.


----------



## Paulnguy3

Otto Motor said:


> I wish EVERYBODY a happy new year! My earphone of the year - out of my limited selection not exceeding a value of $88 - are the $60 *Hill Audio S8*: it has good mids, a natural timbre, and the earpieces are really thin and sleek and therefore fit extremely well.




Happy New Year! Thanks. Will have to check these out.


----------



## Adide

Hi all, what would be your recommendations for a pure BA less $200 with excellent technical abilities, balanced/neutral tonality and great extensions at both ends (sub-bass at least good)?
I'm thinking something with Knowles is a safer choice as they usually have better speed/transients than chines counterparts.

Right now I'm targeting Toneking T4 or Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 - leaning more towards the first one. I'd appreciate additional comparison from someone who has heard both, mainly in bass section and overall technical abilities.

Thank you all in advance and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## SweetEars

as of now i am starting to feel the greateness of the cca c10...i think it managed to beat the Qt2 after a set number of burn in/ usage hours..

those who can pls test with these songs


----------



## SweetEars

manjunath1915 said:


> A R Rahman i love that song how come u
> Is that earphone good upgrade over zsn
> I have zsn nd i like it
> Will cca be good iem for these kind music


as above post,,,,


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 1, 2019)

Though, I am American ...I want to say Happy New Year all the way from China   to all head-fi members around the world!

Now, for my latest Top in-ear earphone to score a perfect 10 and 2nd place with a 9.9 on my personal list to end 2018! 

RATING CHART Highest Rating Possible: 10

PSR = PRO SOUND RATING
SS = SOUND SIGNATURE
BQ = BUILD QUALITY
OP = OVERALL PACKAGE
OV = OVERALL VALUE

NOTE: Top position will go towards PRO SOUND RATING (PSR)

HYBRIDS DD + BA Armature(s):



*
CCA C10*
HD Driver + 4 BA Drive Units per side with CCA exclusive crossover network
PSR: * 10*
SS: Premium sound quality! -deep punchy sub-bass, excellent clean vocals, silky pristine hi-end details with solid and superior soundstage and resolution!
BQ: 10
OP: 7
OV: 10
COMMENTS: Give them at least 20 hours of playtime and they'll blossom to grant you supremacy at such a low price over more expensive models!...These are definitely a perfect 10 in PSR!



*KZ ZSN*
10mm Titanium Film Drivers + KZ's exclusive 30095 BA Armatures
PSR: * 9.9*
SS: Luscious and energetic with plenty of hi-end details/micro-details, life-like MID's, and fast effortless bass with excellent soundstage and resolution!
BQ: 10
OP: 7
OV: 10
COMMENTS: When purchasing with the light copper cables (or clear/silver cables), you get a glimpse of what could have been a very expensive hi-end signature model at a killer price! No doubt about it!...Simply irresistible!


To know more on my personal favorites on my list of in-ear earphones, please visit my profile...
https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/


Cheers! 


-Clear


----------



## eclein

Thanks Clear!


----------



## 1clearhead

eclein said:


> Thanks Clear!


Cheers!


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Though, I am American ...I want to say Happy New Year all the way from China   to all head-fi members around the world!
> 
> Now, for my latest Top in-ear earphone to score a perfect 10 and 2nd place with a 9.9 on my personal list to end 2018!
> 
> ...



have u tested with AR Rahman songs above???


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 31, 2018)

SweetEars said:


> have u tested with AR Rahman songs above???


Yes, both the C10 and ZSN sounds very good with AR Rahman songs!...I love to hear many genre selections from around the globe!
Was listening to Roja-Violin Cover ft Dream Track! ...Awesome track! 

ZSN plays AR Rahman songs clearly and clean, but C10 will tame any harsh or sibilance that may arise in a more natural manner while keeping the song real.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Yes, both the C10 and ZSN sounds very good with AR Rahman songs!...I love to hear many genre selections from around the globe!
> Was listening to Roja-Violin Cover ft Dream Track! ...Awesome track!
> 
> ZSN plays AR Rahman songs clearly and clean, but C10 will tame any harsh or sibilance that may arise in a more natural manner while keeping the song real.


thanks....Roja-Violin Cover ft Dream Track is not from Rahman... 

AR Rahman music is accoustically rich in sounds... i think the it needs a specific type of IEm or earphones that have a Vshape, sparkle and sub bass with large soundstage


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Is the bgvp DM6 still regarded as the best under $200


----------



## FastAndClean

PCgaming4ever said:


> Is the bgvp DM6 still regarded as the best under $200


no


----------



## PCgaming4ever

FastAndClean said:


> no


What would you say the best is I'm thinking about buying a nice pair but haven't been keeping up with the high end stuff as much.


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> no



Wow, that hype train derailed quickly!

Just 2 months ago it was supposed to be the end game earphone of the century. What happened?


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> Wow, that hype train derailed quickly!
> 
> Just 2 months ago it was supposed to be the end game earphone of the century. What happened?



The centuries have become more compressed than a low bitrate MP3?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> Wow, that hype train derailed quickly!
> 
> Just 2 months ago it was supposed to be the end game earphone of the century. What happened?


I'm was thinking the same thing seems like it was only last month people bought them up left and right. That's the one really crazy thing about Chi-Fi one week the IEM you bought is the most amazing thing ever the next it's the worst.


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> thanks....Roja-Violin Cover ft Dream Track is not from Rahman...
> 
> AR Rahman music is accoustically rich in sounds... i think the it needs a specific type of IEm or earphones that have a Vshape, sparkle and sub bass with large soundstage


Sorry, it did mention AR Rahman Roja-Violin Cover ft Dream Track on the track I heard. But, nonetheless! I guess if V-shape suits you better, you can go with that.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Sorry, it did mention AR Rahman Roja-Violin Cover ft Dream Track on the track I heard. But, nonetheless! I guess if V-shape suits you better, you can go with that.


well is just  someone else playing one of Rahman's song. 

Rahman's Music can be easily identified . they have a trademark characteristic sound to them .. the  precise layering. surround ect..

check this out


----------



## jant71

No offense but isn't it more credible to not score anything a "10". So the next round of stuff that comes along and beats them gets a what 10.5 or 11 PSR. Nothing is really perfect or couldn't be even slightly better in some way so sound ratings of 9.9 and 10? Maybe a bit of an adjustment is in order?


----------



## Slater (Dec 31, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> I'm was thinking the same thing seems like it was only last month people bought them up left and right. That's the one really crazy thing about Chi-Fi one week the IEM you bought is the most amazing thing ever the next it's the worst.



Well, I do feel in general people put too much faith in YouTube reviewers instead of their own ears.

I could care less what movie critics say. I’d rather see a movie and form my own opinion. Some random movie critic doesn’t know what I like any more than the guy that lives 5 doors down from my house know what I like.

That’s just sheeple mentality, and unfortunately it’s made 100xs worse by social media. I can put on my big boy pants and try a beer and know if I like it, no matter how popular it is or isn’t on Instagram, Reddit, Pinterest, etc.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> Well, I do know some people put too much faith in YouTube reviewers instead of their own ears.
> 
> I could care less what movie critics say. I’d rather see a movie and form my own opinion. Some random movie critic doesn’t know what I like any more than the guy that lives 5 doors down from my house know what I like.
> 
> That’s just sheeple mentality, and unfortunately it’s made 100xs worse by social media. I can put on my big boy pants and try a beer and know if I like it, no matter how popular it is or isn’t on Instagram, Reddit, Pinterest, etc.


True that also sometimes it's fun to just try something new that others are reviewing that's how I found my favorite iem so far the Tenhz P4 Pro. No one had even heard of it really and I took a leap of faith and it they turned out to be awesome.


----------



## Slater (Dec 31, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> True that also sometimes it's fun to just try something new that others are reviewing that's how I found my favorite iem so far the Tenhz P4 Pro. No one had even heard of it really and I took a leap of faith and it they turned out to be awesome.



Sure, I totally agree to keep a open mind and try new stuff.

I’m talking about putting too much faith in 1 person’s opinion like it’s biblical truth or something.

For example, I bought a set of 3rd party earpads for some headphones recently, after watching a ‘popular YouTube reviewer’ who said the pads “fit perfectly”.

Well, after receiving them uhh no they don’t fit, unless you consider pads that are too large of a diameter and flop around as fitting “perfectly”.

I mean, sure I can “wear” a 5XL coat designed for a 600lb person. But that doesn’t mean it “fits me perfectly” when a L is my proper coat size.

That’s really messed up, especially when these people are basically spending your money. All that reviewer did was waste my time and money. Instead of saying it “_fit_ _perfectly_”, he should have said “_it’s technically too large and loose fitting, but it does work if you are willing to accept that”.
_
But that doesn’t make for good YouTube entertainment now does it?


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 31, 2018)

jant71 said:


> No offense but isn't it more credible to not score anything a "10". So the next round of stuff that comes along and beats them gets a what 10.5 or 11 PSR. Nothing is really perfect or couldn't be even slightly better in some way so sound ratings of 9.9 and 10? Maybe a bit of an adjustment is in order?


Hey jant71, thanks for your thoughts.

In my profile page at head-fi is just a personal list I created as a guide to the cheapest and best sound quality possible for others to understand what they're getting when they buy the same earphone I've purchased or was sent to me for an honest review. I will not rate them above 10, but rather 10 for any earphone that would exceed up to that point. If other earphones would ever reach that same point, I will definitely mention the differences on the sound quality therein on each one.

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> well is just  someone else playing one of Rahman's song.
> 
> Rahman's Music can be easily identified . they have a trademark characteristic sound to them .. the  precise layering. surround ect..
> 
> check this out



I'm actually getting the YouTube videos "blocked" here in China. ...so, I have to try finding them on Youku. I know about Rahman's songs, but you're right!...Not all the time it might be original version.


----------



## CoFire (Dec 31, 2018)

Slater said:


> Wow, that hype train derailed quickly!
> 
> Just 2 months ago it was supposed to be the end game earphone of the century. What happened?



I don't think the hype train has completely derailed, it just can't leave the station because DM6's can't be made fast enough. I haven't seen many on the For Sale thread so I think it's doing the best it can.

Quite an accomplishment to plug up the manufacture at the source. I hope many more comparisons are made with all the contenders.


----------



## Slater

CoFire said:


> I don't think the hype train had completely detailed, it just can't leave the station because DM6's can't be made fast enough. I haven't seen many on the For Sale thread so I think it's doing the best it can.
> 
> Quite an accomplishment to plug up the manufacture at the source. I hope many more comparisons are made with all the contenders.



Makes sense. Supply and demand!


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> Sure, I totally agree to keep a open mind and try new stuff.
> 
> I’m talking about putting too much faith in 1 person’s opinion like it’s biblical truth or something.
> 
> ...



Betcha I know which YouTuber that is... 

My approach is to only use YouTube reviewers to rule things _out_. In other words, I assume that every headphone that looks decent is worth buying _at first_, then I go through a lengthy process of trying to rule it out. Figure out what is wrong with it, what people complain about, _how _people are complaining about those things, whether reviews have been consistent, etc. Over the course of this process, the hype train has usually moved along to the next flavor of the month and reviews in general start becoming much more realistic and, frankly, accurate overall. Then I can look at some of the folks I really trust to be accurate reviewers. Only after this, when something has been on my shortlist for a while will I actively consider buying it.

The nice thing is when a YouTuber overhypes something, that just means I do more research on it. If they tell me something is terrible that is actually great, then I just end up spending less money. lol


----------



## CactusPete23

I love the way that there are people finding earphones and iem's that meet all of their listening needs at all kinds of price points !   

Whether they call it an 8.0 or a 10.0, it's referenced to their personal listening experience.    

Hope everyone is listening to Great Music as we welcome in the New Year !!!


----------



## mbwilson111

One Youtube reviewer said that a certain headphone, one that I already owned and loved,  had no bass... and no mids.... and no treble...lol.   So what did it have?  Did he forget to turn on the amp?  After that I just watch the occasional video to have a laugh.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Anyone see the new Tenhz T5  it has 5 Knowles drivers in it. Looks like a P4 Pro with one more driver (hopefully even better tuned),  a better cable, and a really nice looking shell. I'm seriously considering it since I like my P4 Pro so much.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> Well, I do feel in general people put too much faith in YouTube reviewers instead of their own ears.
> 
> I could care less what movie critics say. I’d rather see a movie and form my own opinion. Some random movie critic doesn’t know what I like any more than the guy that lives 5 doors down from my house know what I like.
> 
> That’s just sheeple mentality, and unfortunately it’s made 100xs worse by social media. I can put on my big boy pants and try a beer and know if I like it, no matter how popular it is or isn’t on Instagram, Reddit, Pinterest, etc.




When I see the same thing for smartphones. Most of reviewers don't know anything, I learned anything after there videos. It's horrible... And they're the most popular...

In sound it's different in France. There is only few person who review iem and anybodo who review regularly chinese iem. 
I always try to be there most objective, and put in context my sound experience to be the most clear and near of reality.


After the sound have a big part of subjectivity depending too of the experience passed. It's one of most complicated subject to speak, understand and learn to viewers


----------



## thejoker13

PCgaming4ever said:


> Anyone see the new Tenhz T5  it has 5 Knowles drivers in it. Looks like a P4 Pro with one more driver (hopefully even better tuned),  a better cable, and a really nice looking shell. I'm seriously considering it since I like my P4 Pro so much.


I'm not saying you're incorrect, but where did you see that the T5 are using all Knowles drivers? I'm interested in them, but haven't seen the all Knowles part yet. If true, that would help me make my decision, as I'm from school of thought that better drivers equal better sound. I know tuning is also super important of course, but using better drivers help the tuners out a great bit, in my opinion.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

thejoker13 said:


> I'm not saying you're incorrect, but where did you see that the T5 are using all Knowles drivers? I'm interested in them, but haven't seen the all Knowles part yet. If true, that would help me make my decision, as I'm from school of thought that better drivers equal better sound. I know tuning is also super important of course, but using better drivers help the tuners out a great bit, in my opinion.


The Amazon Japan page https://www.amazon.co.jp/TENHZ-カナル型-KINBOOFI高級別注シェル-低域にKNOWLESドライバーを採用-Kinboofi/dp/B07MMWYZ4X


----------



## thejoker13

PCgaming4ever said:


> The Amazon Japan page https://www.amazon.co.jp/TENHZ-カナル型-KINBOOFI高級別注シェル-低域にKNOWLESドライバーを採用-Kinboofi/dp/B07MMWYZ4X


Hmm, maybe you're right. I think it may be a case of clever wording though, where only the low driver is knowles. I checked the English write up on Ali express and it mentions that the low driver is knowles, but no mention of what kind makes up the mids and high drivers. I'll try and do some more research to see and what I can find out.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

thejoker13 said:


> Hmm, maybe you're right. I think it may be a case of clever wording though, where only the low driver is knowles. I checked the English write up on Ali express and it mentions that the low driver is knowles, but no mention of what kind makes up the mids and high drivers. I'll try and do some more research to see and what I can find out.


Yeah good point I'm going to dig around some more also. Not much info on them but I'm really curious if it is 5 Knowles drivers.


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> One Youtube reviewer said that a certain headphone, one that I already owned and loved,  had no bass... and no mids.... and no treble...lol.   So what did it have?  Did he forget to turn on the amp?  After that I just watch the occasional video to have a laugh.



Was that particular headphone the very "boring" SRH1540, perhaps?


----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> Was that particular headphone the very "boring" SRH1540, perhaps?



No, it was the the one that appears in my list with this short description...  Fostex th500rp - open planar - underrated - excellent

..but of course I also have the "boring"  one as well

Maybe he needs better music so he won't be so easily bored.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 31, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> Hmm, maybe you're right. I think it may be a case of clever wording though, where only the low driver is knowles. I checked the English write up on Ali express and it mentions that the low driver is knowles, but no mention of what kind makes up the mids and high drivers. I'll try and do some more research to see and what I can find out.


I took a leap of faith and bought the T5 I loved my P4 so much I had to try them. I think I made my wallet cry though I did get a nice discount of like $55 off for being an early buyer


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> No, it was the the one that appears in my list with this short description...  Fostex th500rp - open planar - underrated - excellent
> 
> ..but of course I also have the "boring"  one as well
> 
> Maybe he needs better music so he won't be so easily bored.



Hah, yes, that's right, I forgot he panned the TH500RP, too!


----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> Hah, yes, that's right, I forgot he panned the TH500RP, too!



At least he liked my Denon AH-D600 but now I am not sure if that is a good or a bad thing, lol.


----------



## superuser1

Wishing everyone a very Happy & Prosperous New Years!!
Time for a new hype train...


----------



## bogginhead

I'm extremely interested in the Tenhz T5 myself.  The thing is that I'm about to purchase a set of FLC8s for a very good price, and now I'm having a tough time deciding which to go with.  What would you guys reccomend?  I can get the T5 at the reduced price as well (from Ali).


----------



## PCgaming4ever

bogginhead said:


> I'm extremely interested in the Tenhz T5 myself.  The thing is that I'm about to purchase a set of FLC8s for a very good price, and now I'm having a tough time deciding which to go with.  What would you guys reccomend?  I can get the T5 at the reduced price as well (from Ali).


Where is the sale on the FLC8s?


----------



## bogginhead

PCgaming4ever said:


> Where is the sale on the FLC8s?



Well, the FLC8s are a slightly used pair I'm getting from a fellow Head-Fi member.  I'd end up paying about $20 more for the FLC8s than I would for the Tenhz T5s.  I just wonder about the difference in sound quality; the FLC8S have two Knowles BAs and a DD, and the Tenhz possibly contain 5 Knowles (or one; I wish we knew how many for sure).


----------



## ivannnn

I wanted to sell my Whizzer Kylin A-HE03, brand new unopened box. Price 145 USD including shipping worldwide. If anyone interested, kindly pm me.


----------



## FastAndClean

bogginhead said:


> Well, the FLC8s are a slightly used pair I'm getting from a fellow Head-Fi member.  I'd end up paying about $20 more for the FLC8s than I would for the Tenhz T5s.  I just wonder about the difference in sound quality; the FLC8S have two Knowles BAs and a DD, and the Tenhz possibly contain 5 Knowles (or one; I wish we knew how many for sure).


using knowles drivers is not a guarantee for good sound, if they are not tuned right the sound can be crappy


----------



## QBANIN (Jan 1, 2019)

Quick KZ AS10 vs BQEYZ BQ3 comparison:

* Build
- BQ3 metal, ZS6-like  construction. AS10 all plastic.
- AS10 has longer nozzle so it goes deeper inside ear canal. As a consequence AS10 has much better isolation. Bq3 nozzles are a little too short for my large ears 
- BQ3 cable connector is installed deeper inside earpiece so most of KZ cables won't fit
- in specification AS10 connectors are 0.75 mm but my 0.75 bluetooth cable is a little loose. 0.78 provides much better connection and safety

* Sound quality
- BQ3 is V-shaped iem, bass and subbass is great but muddy imo, vocals are recessed and treble roll off fast. My fist impression about them was a "typical basshead wow!" but now i don't find them better than AS10 in terms of overall SQ
- AS10 has more flat signature, brighter, and has wider soudstage
- *BQ3 has some serious problem with sound balance. Few freq ranges are definitely louder on left channel (tried with different audio sources). I don't know if its one or few driver polarity issue or just bad driver quality. I find this very annoying. KZ is perfect in this case.
*


----------



## Slater (Jan 1, 2019)

ivannnn said:


> I wanted to sell my Whizzer Kylin A-HE03, brand new unopened box. Price 145 USD including shipping worldwide. If anyone interested, kindly pm me.



Hi friend -

You would want to put this in the For Sale section. You’ll have better luck there.

https://www.head-fi.org/forums/headphones-for-sale-trade.6550/


----------



## legion1capone (Jan 1, 2019)

If you want to own some more amazing chifi seriously consider the Tecsun Caogen wood headphones. I don't think they have released it yet but they also have another pair the Tecsun HP300 that looks like it has quite a few improvements over the Caogen headphones.

The Caogens are the best overall headphones I own so far. But they need to be pad rolled to bring the best out of them. For my ears they sound best with Brainwavz round velour pads for music and Brainwavz round Hybrid pads for gaming. I plan to do more pad rolling in the next few paychecks. 
They are the best headphones I own for movies hands down. These also are a serious win for casual gaming. Again just swap the pads and your golden. 
When doing side by side comparisons I prefer them over the DT990s, AD700x, AD900x and he400i. For competitive gaming I still use my AD700x and AD900x. and I also like my ZMF classics because they are quite different from these and have their own strengths. But overall these are a serious win!


----------



## thejoker13

bogginhead said:


> Well, the FLC8s are a slightly used pair I'm getting from a fellow Head-Fi member.  I'd end up paying about $20 more for the FLC8s than I would for the Tenhz T5s.  I just wonder about the difference in sound quality; the FLC8S have two Knowles BAs and a DD, and the Tenhz possibly contain 5 Knowles (or one; I wish we knew how many for sure).


I would highly recommend the flc8s for what you can get them for. They're very versatile and highly tunable and can be tweaked with filters and tips to sound like completely different iem's. Also, if you read reviews from their owners, most feel they compete and even are better than sets costing much more than their msrp. I traded my pair after owning them for a year and regret it every day, honestly. They'd be worth getting them and then selling them later on, if they don't suit you. You would easily be able to recoup your money for them and then get something else later, if that's what you wanted to do, especially for what you can buy them for.


----------



## bogginhead

thejoker13 said:


> I would highly recommend the flc8s for what you can get them for. They're very versatile and highly tunable and can be tweaked with filters and tips to sound like completely different iem's. Also, if you read reviews from their owners, most feel they compete and even are better than sets costing much more than their msrp. I traded my pair after owning them for a year and regret it every day, honestly. They'd be worth getting them and then selling them later on, if they don't suit you. You would easily be able to recoup your money for them and then get something else later, if that's what you wanted to do, especially for what you can buy them for.



Gotcha; I appreciate the advice, man.  FLC8s it is then . If you don't mind me asking, what did you like best about them?  I've heard the mids are really good on the FLC8s; that's really something I'm looking for, too.


----------



## hemipowered007 (Jan 1, 2019)

Are we going to see the kanas pro hype die before I get them? I bet we will. Oh well, I love dynamic in ears, and if theres even a chance they can compare to my ex1000 it will be money well spent. Next will be an all ba in ear, but, I may wait another year until something in the chi fi market can truly compete with the big brands. Or I'll get impatient and buy something like always. I'm not overly suprised  the dm6 hype died off but , alot of folks havnt even gotten theirs yet. Those still may be a solid choice in the sub 200 range for all BA. Only time will tell really.


----------



## abhijollyguy

IEM with similar sound signature as DM6 with the reduced flat mid-bass, flat sub-bass, flat mids, all in all with all the flaws corrected which is in DM6. Any one know such IEM.


----------



## ivannnn

Slater said:


> Hi friend -
> 
> You would want to put this in the For Sale section. You’ll have better luck there.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/forums/headphones-for-sale-trade.6550/


Thank you for your suggestion but it looks like I dont have enough privilege to post there


----------



## chinmie

hemipowered007 said:


> Are we going to see the kanas pro hype die before I get them? I bet we will. Oh well, I love dynamic in ears, and if theres even a chance they can compare to my ex1000 it will be money well spent. Next will be an all ba in ear, but, I may wait another year until something in the chi fi market can truly compete with the big brands. Or I'll get impatient and buy something like always. I'm not overly suprised  the dm6 hype died off but , alot of folks havnt even gotten theirs yet. Those still may be a solid choice in the sub 200 range for all BA. Only time will tell really.



i don't think so...i have it for quite a while, and nowadays it just started to gain recognition. i love the Kanas then to now, and I'm happy that more people like it too


----------



## IryxBRO

Done with LZ HIFI A6 review. Mighty model and good nozzle set. Much more impact on sound now. 

My website: https://wp.me/P7aCJQ-4Th
Here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a6.23515/reviews


----------



## exavolt (Jan 2, 2019)

Got a slick deal from a Moondrop authorized reseller in my country: regular Kanas + KPE cable.

Also, he noted that the newer batches of regular Kanas have the same cable as Blessing.


----------



## MidSmoothness

exavolt said:


> Got a slick deal from a Moondrop authorized reseller in my country: regular Kanas + KPE cable for the price of regular Kanas.
> 
> Also, he noted that the newer batches of regular Kanas have the same cable as Blessing.



That's awesome, what did you pay for both?
How do you know if you get the new badge of Kanas?


----------



## FunctionalDoc

exavolt said:


> Got a slick deal from a Moondrop authorized reseller in my country: regular Kanas + KPE cable for the price of regular Kanas.
> 
> Also, he noted that the newer batches of regular Kanas have the same cable as Blessing.



Link for where you purchased since I been unable to find the KPE cable by itself?


----------



## exavolt (Jan 2, 2019)

MidSmoothness said:


> That's awesome, what did you pay for both?
> How do you know if you get the new badge of Kanas?


The old ones have white / silver cable, the new ones come with black cable.

And... just swapped in the KPE cable. The KPE cable really affect the sound just as @chinmie said, and me too, like this combo better.



FunctionalDoc said:


> Link for where you purchased since I been unable to find the KPE cable by itself?


Okay, I thought that it's easy to find just the cable, which comes by the name Reference Audio Cable by Lyre Acoustics, but all I can find is the seller from my country. So I am not sure that it'll help.


----------



## FunctionalDoc (Jan 2, 2019)

exavolt said:


> . The old ones have white / silver cable, the new ones come with black cable.
> 
> And... just swapped in the KPE cable. The KPE cable really affect the sound just as @chinmie said, and me too, like this combo better.
> 
> ...



What country are you in ? Do you know if your seller will sell to the US?


----------



## exavolt

FunctionalDoc said:


> What country are you in ? Do you know if your seller will sell to the US?


I am in Indonesia.

Just got a message from the seller, you might try to send a message to @tukangketik or through Instagram: kupingmanja .


----------



## chinmie

exavolt said:


> I am in Indonesia.
> 
> Just got a message from the seller, you might try to send a message to @tukangketik or through Instagram: kupingmanja .



glad that you like the combo too. if om Taufik didn't lent me his moondrop test collections, i surely wouldn't discover that Kanas and pro cable combo


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Jan 2, 2019)

After watching bad guy audio's impressions of the Tehnz T5 I decided to cancel my order due to them apparently sounding extremely similar to the P4 Pro. Instead I decided I'd get the Hidizs AP80 dap since I managed to get it for $132 and I'd been wanting a dap with a slightly bigger screen on it. I really like my Shanling M0 but scrolling through music was getting annoying on such a small screen and no EQ.


----------



## exavolt

chinmie said:


> glad that you like the combo too. if om Taufik didn't lent me his moondrop test collections, i surely wouldn't discover that Kanas and pro cable combo


No wonder you picked a Liebesleid too. Now I am curious how it sounds compared to Kanas.


----------



## FunctionalDoc

chinmie said:


> glad that you like the combo too. if om Taufik didn't lent me his moondrop test collections, i surely wouldn't discover that Kanas and pro cable combo



I like your comparison thoughts of the Moondrop Kansas vs the DM6's? I have the DM6's, BGVP DMG, HiFi BOY OS V3 . 

I just bought a set off Taufik with the TPE  cable. hard to find the cable none to  be found on Aliexpress. 

Thanks Exavolt for helping me out.


----------



## chinmie

exavolt said:


> No wonder you picked a Liebesleid too. Now I am curious how it sounds compared to Kanas.



as a matter of fact i have the liebesleid much earlier, before i have the Kanas. my first moondrop was the VX Pro, then i tried my friend's Liebesleid at an audio meet, immediately after that i know i have to own it. most of the Moondrop that I've tried, i like. 



FunctionalDoc said:


> I like your comparison thoughts of the Moondrop Kansas vs the DM6's? I have the DM6's, BGVP DMG, HiFi BOY OS V3 .



if you want more energetic sound and more detail retrieval, also a more engaging soundstage, go for the Kanas. 

the DM6 is more similar sounding to the Kanas Pro: more relaxed and musical, more laidback soundstage, and faster BA type bass impact. the Kanas has a more visceral Dynamic type bass


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> I'm actually getting the YouTube videos "blocked" here in China. ...so, I have to try finding them on Youku. I know about Rahman's songs, but you're right!...Not all the time it might be original version.


oh.. well...i didnt know that ... 

maybe u can try rahman flacs here .. see throught the list.. th name will be stated.




https://sakertoknow.in/


----------



## ddmt

chinmie said:


> glad that you like the combo too. if om Taufik didn't lent me his moondrop test collections, i surely wouldn't discover that Kanas and pro cable combo



Ahh too bad you are far away from me, otherwise I would like to listen to those IEMs.


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> oh.. well...i didnt know that ...
> 
> maybe u can try rahman flacs here .. see throught the list.. th name will be stated.
> 
> ...


Thanks, SweetEars! ...I'll check it out later this week!


----------



## zeppu08

Hi! Wanted to know whats the best <$300 over ear iem you can get at the moment? Is it still the DM6??? Looking for more options.. thanks!


----------



## ivannnn

Ikko oh1, ibasso it01s and moondrop kanas pro. Is there any of u have these 3 could make a comparison?


----------



## thejoker13 (Jan 3, 2019)

bogginhead said:


> Gotcha; I appreciate the advice, man.  FLC8s it is then . If you don't mind me asking, what did you like best about them?  I've heard the mids are really good on the FLC8s; that's really something I'm looking for, too.


I loved the mids, and the bass quality and quantity by using the gray, gray, gold filter combination. They truly are a chameleon that can be tuned from bass shy to near basshead levels, as well as dark with no treble to bright with ear bleeding treble. You can tweak them to sound nearly however you want them to sound.


----------



## thejoker13

zeppu08 said:


> Hi! Wanted to know whats the best <$300 over ear iem you can get at the moment? Is it still the DM6??? Looking for more options.. thanks!


It depends on what signature you want or who you ask. I never considered the DM6 to be the best iem in any price range, but that's because it doesn't suit my preferences. You'd get a better answer if you'd say what sound signature you're looking for and then people can say what the best iem's they've heard with that signature and price range. I don't mean for this to be an inflammatory post, but trying to help you be able to get the best answer you can, for you!


----------



## inevitableso

zeppu08 said:


> Hi! Wanted to know whats the best <$300 over ear iem you can get at the moment? Is it still the DM6??? Looking for more options.. thanks!


I think you should start first on cheap chinese iem since you're still looking for your preferred sound signature


----------



## 1clearhead

zeppu08 said:


> Hi! Wanted to know whats the best <$300 over ear iem you can get at the moment? Is it still the DM6??? Looking for more options.. thanks!


Try cheaper and start with the CCA C10

...you might just be surprised!


----------



## inevitableso

1clearhead said:


> Try cheaper and start with the CCA C10
> 
> ...you might just be surprised!


Just saw your review on CCA C10, but i already have the ZSN damn clearhead, I guess I'll start my year with CCA C10, hahaha


----------



## trellus

QBANIN said:


> connectors





legion1capone said:


> If you want to own some more amazing chifi seriously consider the Tecsun Caogen wood headphones. I don't think they have released it yet but they also have another pair the Tecsun HP300 that looks like it has quite a few improvements over the Caogen headphones.
> 
> The Caogens are the best overall headphones I own so far. But they need to be pad rolled to bring the best out of them. For my ears they sound best with Brainwavz round velour pads for music and Brainwavz round Hybrid pads for gaming. I plan to do more pad rolling in the next few paychecks.
> They are the best headphones I own for movies hands down. These also are a serious win for casual gaming. Again just swap the pads and your golden.
> When doing side by side comparisons I prefer them over the DT990s, AD700x, AD900x and he400i. For competitive gaming I still use my AD700x and AD900x. and I also like my ZMF classics because they are quite different from these and have their own strengths. But overall these are a serious win!



I don’t understand why more people aren’t talking about these... I am very intrigued!


----------



## CoiL

hemipowered007 said:


> Are we going to see the kanas pro hype die before I get them? I bet we will.


I bet not. FR graphs look really good and more and more ppl getting them love them without any "lacks". Maybe only fit for some.


abhijollyguy said:


> IEM with similar sound signature as DM6 with the reduced flat mid-bass, flat sub-bass, flat mids, all in all with all the flaws corrected which is in DM6. Any one know such IEM.


New IT01S maybe?


----------



## zeppu08

1clearhead said:


> Try cheaper and start with the CCA C10
> 
> ...you might just be surprised!





thejoker13 said:


> It depends on what signature you want or who you ask. I never considered the DM6 to be the best iem in any price range, but that's because it doesn't suit my preferences. You'd get a better answer if you'd say what sound signature you're looking for and then people can say what the best iem's they've heard with that signature and price range. I don't mean for this to be an inflammatory post, but trying to help you be able to get the best answer you can, for you!





bossunswitch3 said:


> I think you should start first on cheap chinese iem since you're still looking for your preferred sound signature



Actually i prefer something like the it04. Tamer bass but still punchy. I feel the it04 bass thumping my brain, so maybe less of it but still fun and dont lose anything. Is there anything out there that has the same sound sig on that budget.?


----------



## 1clearhead

bossunswitch3 said:


> Just saw your review on CCA C10, but i already have the ZSN damn clearhead, I guess I'll start my year with CCA C10, hahaha


Already here in China, the reviews on the C10 are very positive on taobao and going strong!

...Aliexpress are showing 5 stars as well throughout their stores!


----------



## HungryPanda

The CCA C10 are a step up from the ZSN for sure, even from the short listen today (been making a few earbuds this afternoon)


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> been making a few earbuds this afternoon


start you brand already - HungryPanda earbuds


----------



## 1clearhead

HungryPanda said:


> The CCA C10 are a step up from the ZSN for sure, even from the short listen today (been making a few earbuds this afternoon)


Wait 'till you pass that magical 20 hours of burning time and beyond. They are really going to take-off and open up for sure!

...Just picked up a second pair in Purple/Silver today for backup!


----------



## HungryPanda

FastAndClean said:


> start you brand already - HungryPanda earbuds


 That is what I call them, made two 32 ohm carbon sets today one black, one silver


----------



## Otto Motor

A review of an earphone:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-p3.23494/reviews#review-21404


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> A review of an earphone:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-p3.23494/reviews#review-21404



Nice review as usual, Otto. You are an asset to the HeadFi community


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Nice review as usual, Otto. You are an asset to the HeadFi community


LOL!


----------



## SweetEars

bossunswitch3 said:


> Just saw your review on CCA C10, but i already have the ZSN damn clearhead, I guess I'll start my year with CCA C10, hahaha


agree with u on CCA C10... after the burn in it sounds differently...


----------



## SweetEars

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-c10.23517/

my review of CCA C10 is up.


----------



## stryed (Jan 3, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> A review of an earphone:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-p3.23494/reviews#review-21404



Definitely agree with your assessment. I still use them for their comfort, only not for music because of the lack of timbre in the bass (real bass from strings). For a youtube documentary, it's fine.


----------



## Palash

I have posted my review on BQEYZ KB1
check it out - 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb1.23401/reviews


----------



## CoiL

zeppu08 said:


> Actually i prefer something like the it04. Tamer bass but still punchy. I feel the it04 bass thumping my brain, so maybe less of it but still fun and dont lose anything. Is there anything out there that has the same sound sig on that budget.?


IT01S ?


----------



## nxnje

Hello!
Is there someone here who already has the ZS7 and can compare the size with the ZS6? 
Are they the same shall or is the ZS7 bigger?


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-c10.23517/
> 
> my review of CCA C10 is up.


Nicely detailed review!...Cheers!


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Nicely detailed review!...Cheers!


do u agree with my review or how accurate issit?


----------



## TechnoidFR

My first review on Head fi with NiceHCK P3
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-p3.23494/reviews#review-21407



nxnje said:


> Hello!
> Is there someone here who already has the ZS7 and can compare the size with the ZS6?
> Are they the same shall or is the ZS7 bigger?



On the road.  i wait them !


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> do u agree with my review or how accurate issit?


Pretty accurate to me...

...a little spell check wouldn't hurt, but that could happen to any of us at any time.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Pretty accurate to me...
> 
> ...a little spell check wouldn't hurt, but that could happen to any of us at any time.


pls let me know about the second pair u ordered....


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> pls let me know about the second pair u ordered....


Next week I'll give some impressions between the two!


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Next week I'll give some impressions between the two!


i think i have the purple silver...


----------



## 1clearhead

Can this be true? 





Courtesy of eggnog posted at KZ thread!


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> Nicely detailed review!...Cheers!


oh no... an itch to get C10 -.-


----------



## pr0b3r

1clearhead said:


> Can this be true?
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of eggnog posted at KZ thread!



8 BA per side perhaps?  They are now counting both sides based on some advertising materials online.


----------



## TechnoidFR

1clearhead said:


> Can this be true?
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of eggnog posted at KZ thread!




Justement ordered CCA10 With New partner. I can compare with zsn and zs10

Very curious if this 16

And yes it's 8+8 like all iem marketing communication


----------



## mharielyn

groucho69 said:


> I have the My Love II and I DO love it. Now I am waiting for the Exclusive 5 to arrive.



Hi whats the difference between tfz t2 galaxy vs tfz my love II? TNX


----------



## stenog

CoiL said:


> IT01S ?



IT01S has more bass quantity than IT04 and a bit more punch.


----------



## groucho69

mharielyn said:


> Hi whats the difference between tfz t2 galaxy vs tfz my love II? TNX



Sorry can't help. I don't have or know the T2.


----------



## eclein

I’m curious if anyone has Magaosi K5 Pro..enhanced bass, its on Pennon.....
I’m getting C10’s tomorrow...purple, but the 16 has me all twitchy! ahhhhhhh I must own them and will!


----------



## Slater

eclein said:


> I’m curious if anyone has Magaosi K5 Pro..enhanced bass, its on Pennon.....
> I’m getting C10’s tomorrow...purple, but the 16 has me all twitchy! ahhhhhhh I must own them and will!



Is that the same as K5 2.0 Upgrade Edition? Because if so, I have it.


----------



## eclein

Slater said:


> Is that the same as K5 2.0 Upgrade Edition? Because if so, I have it.


I think its new K5 Pro Bass.......Penon under Magoasi bottom left..... I never pull off links slater... I knew somebody had K5...you liked too if I remember correctly?


----------



## eclein

https://penonaudio.com/magaosi-k5pro-bass.html
Try this


----------



## Slater

eclein said:


> I think its new K5 Pro Bass.......Penon under Magoasi bottom left..... I never pull off links slater... I knew somebody had K5...you liked too if I remember correctly?



Yes, I like it a lot. Although it would be perfect with a touch more sub bass. I add a few dBs using EQ, but having it stock from Magaosi like that would be even better.


----------



## Otto Motor

*Stronger bass in the P3.*







Taping the front vent of the NiceHCK P3 with electrical tape achieves a stronger bass. The bass intensity could be varied with micropore or transpore tape with poking holes in it.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Here are more continued impressions on both the KZ ZSN and CCA C10
> 
> While the KZ ZSN continues to be fun, the CCA C10 has definitely gone premium at 65 hours (and still going)!
> 
> ...




may i ask u after 65 hours it is better than at 20 hours?


----------



## peter123

SweetEars said:


> may i ask u after 65 hours it is better than at 20 hours?



It will get better by every hour and eventually outshine the HD800


----------



## mbwilson111

peter123 said:


> It will get better by every hour and eventually outshine the HD800



..after 800 hours no doubt.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> ..after 800 hours no doubt.


after 3000 hours they are better than Stax 009S


----------



## TechnoidFR

FastAndClean said:


> after 3000 hours they are better than Stax 009S



.... And after?


----------



## nxnje

After 5000 hours they'll even prepare you a good cup of tea.


----------



## SweetEars

sounds good on cca10.........


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 5, 2019)

SweetEars said:


> may i ask u after 65 hours it is better than at 20 hours?


OK, you are referring to the C10

Definitely. The soundstage really matures already by 65 hours. But, it isn't until 100 hours plus that the treble and details perform at its best!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jan 5, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> OK, you are referring to the C10
> 
> Definitely. The soundstage really matures already by 65 hours. But, it isn't until 100 hours plus that the treble and details perform at its best!



Why is it always assumed that changes will be for the better?  What if, after another 300 hours, it starts getting worse?


----------



## eclein

I got mine but the left side of cable or iem is off....hardly there as in sound. I swapped out the cable and it seems better...not quite full sound yet but improving. I hooked up to my headphone output so it will play the TV’s sound until I change the setup....much better once tv was pumping through. I’m bummed.......its not 100% I don’t think.......updates later. I’m not sure what to do except leave it for 6 or so hours then check original cable again?

Any suggestions as to a way to verify each driver is working on that side? I have no testing equipment other than my DAP’s to run signal from and my tv which is how I’ve always played them in, I can major potential ....


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 5, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Why is it always assumed that changes will be for the better?  What if, after another 300 hours, it syarts getting worse?


Good question!

I guess it all depends on what the manufacturer claims as -"best when burned in by 100 hours, or 150 hours, or 200 hours". There are some companies that don't mention any of this, but yet when the initial burn-in process happens, in the end, the earphones ends up sounding awful, or crappy. This actually happened to me with two different earphones manufactured by two different companies (which I'll personally keep their names confidential).

A good company will usually let you know the "burn-in process" on their manual, because they know that their tuning becomes optimal after a certain amount of hours played. This is usually their claim for "best when tuned by..." while stating the hours for the changes to happen for the better.


So, it's all about when the tuning becomes optimal and sounds at their best, thereafter!



-Clear


----------



## Otto Motor

*


mbwilson111 said:



			Why is it always assumed that changes will be for the better?  What if, after another 300 hours, it starts getting worse?
		
Click to expand...

*
...and it usually does.


----------



## eclein

Wow...*wow..WOW! They opened up big time.....now its all good solid sound everywhere......40minutes...lol, I’m 
a seventeen year old in a 61 yo body 
These will be permanently in my ears now playing all my tunes....I love to hear them change. Thanks Clear for the suggestion on these!!
Write at ya in a few folks!*


----------



## 1clearhead

eclein said:


> Wow...*wow..WOW! They opened up big time.....now its all good solid sound everywhere......40minutes...lol, I’m
> a seventeen year old in a 61 yo body
> These will be permanently in my ears now playing all my tunes....I love to hear them change. Thanks Clear for the suggestion on these!!
> Write at ya in a few folks!*


It's all about warming up those drivers! ...Cheers!


----------



## eclein

30 minutes of Kraftwerk warmed them toasty......


----------



## FastAndClean

eclein said:


> 30 minutes of Kraftwerk warmed them toasty......


put them in the oven for 2 hours at 220C, they will be burnt out nicely


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Good question!
> 
> I guess it all depends on what the manufacturer claims as -"best when burned in by 100 hours, or 150 hours, or 200 hours". There are some companies that don't mention any of this, but yet when the initial burn-in process happens, in the end, the earphones ends up sounding awful, or crappy. This actually happened to me with two different earphones manufactured by two different companies (which I'll personally keep their names confidential).
> 
> ...



What a load of rubbish! Sound maturing and evolve LMAO.


----------



## Toastybob

Here's an interesting article about burn-in:
https://www.rtings.com/headphones/learn/break-in

Meanwhile, on topic: Just ordered the Moondrop Kanas.


----------



## chinmie

still on holiday with two of my latest chifi purchases (Mifo o5 standard version and Sabbat x12 pro usb c version). now i have scratched "swimming with whale sharks and stingless jellyfishes" out of my bucketlist


----------



## jeffhawke

eclein said:


> Wow...*wow..WOW! They opened up big time.....now its all good solid sound everywhere......40minutes...lol, I’m
> a seventeen year old in a 61 yo body
> These will be permanently in my ears now playing all my tunes....I love to hear them change. Thanks Clear for the suggestion on these!!
> Write at ya in a few folks!*


You're referring to the CCC C10, right?


----------



## kiwikozo

chinmie said:


> still on holiday with two of my latest chifi purchases (Mifo o5 standard version and Sabbat x12 pro usb c version). now i have scratched "swimming with whale sharks and stingless jellyfishes" out of my bucketlist



Sorry if this has been asked before - how would you compare the Earin M2 to the Sabbat x12 pro and the sony wf-1000x?


----------



## vault108

Toastybob said:


> Here's an interesting article about burn-in:
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/learn/break-in
> 
> Meanwhile, on topic: Just ordered the Moondrop Kanas.


In my opinion, there is a misconception that people expect the frequency response graph to change with burn-in. Frequency response graph show the peak frequency ranges that the device is capable of. This will not change with burn-in. When you do a frequency response test, you are testing at a higher than normal listening volume. Example, EARS tell you to calibrate at sound level of 84dB for headphones and 94dB for IEMS. Also, frequency response will differ from devices due to manufacturing variances and the input source.
Think of burn-in as spring resistance becoming less over time. The frequency response show the max compression on the spring. The resistance in the driver will change with long duration stress test and it will settle at a certain period. Less resistance mean certain frequencies appear to be louder.
A better way to test burn-in is to play and record a sine wave playback at normal listening volume at 0, 20, 40, 60, 80, 100, and 120 hours. You have to keep the same volume throughout. Then you compare the sound waves to see if there are changes to prove or disprove burn-in theory.


----------



## chinmie

kiwikozo said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before - how would you compare the Earin M2 to the Sabbat x12 pro and the sony wf-1000x?



sabbat is open back earbud-type sound, with nice balanced tuning. bass has a nice kick and definition, but won't reach too deep to subbass.

earin is typical to single BA that's tuned for bass to mid emphasis: warm and speedy bass, with nice treble roll off slope.

Sony has a more distant staging and balanced tuning, lean mids and midbass, but have nice rumble on subbass.

because of form factor and battery life, i usually use the sabbat as daily beater, earin (or mifo and jabra) for noisy environments, and sony strictly at home enjoying music


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> OK, you are referring to the C10
> 
> Definitely. The soundstage really matures already by 65 hours. But, it isn't until 100 hours plus that the treble and details perform at its best!



i have the revonext Qt2. after burn in the sound became softer...and some of the soundstage seems to be gone...


----------



## eclein

jeffhawke said:


> You're referring to the CCC C10, right?



Yup,...about 9 hours in and as Clearhead has said it keeps smoothing out and getting better........I thought I got a bogus pair as the left side was half as loud as right for awhile....*SAFE!*


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> ...and it usually does.



Seriously?


----------



## SweetEars

best way to test is to get 2 identical IEM .. use one  to burn in ... then use the other which is not burn in to see if u notice any differences..


----------



## Slater (Jan 6, 2019)

At the end of the day, this hobby is supposed to be about the music.

Not some rocket science experiment, where you lose sight of the big picture.

I mean, science and engineering and technology and uber geek out stuff is great. It has its place, and is important. I don’t dispute that. I love FR measurements, tweaking and tuning, understanding the relationship between certain materials and designs, etc.

But sometimes I feel like people obsess too much about the trivial/abstract things with this hobby, and get lost in the minutiae.

I say just stick them in your ears and enjoy the music! If you like headphone X or Y, great. If not, find a different one you do like.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Seriously?


Just kidding. But was does a membrane know about our listening preferences? Same with the silver in the cable.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> What a load of rubbish! Sound maturing and evolve LMAO.


Their claim, not mines. Though, I do believe in this process.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 6, 2019)

Toastybob said:


> Here's an interesting article about burn-in:
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/learn/break-in
> 
> Meanwhile, on topic: Just ordered the Moondrop Kanas.


Thanks, Toastybob!

This site does further more describe what I was mentioning earlier in my post under "Limitations"...

and I quote...

"Limitations

Our test was limited by the number of headphones tested, the type of headphones tested, the length of the test, and the type of tests performed to determine the results. Also, the conditions in which the test was performed were not ideally controlled in terms of temperature and noise.

Therefore, it is possible that there are headphones in the market that would require break-in but were not included in our test. It also possible that increasing the length of test by a few hundreds of hours, or testing headphones of others types (with electrostatic or hybrid drivers) would show evidence of burn-in. Additionally, we only compared the headphones in terms of frequency, phase, and harmonic distortion response. Other metrics such as inter-modulation distortion or non-coherent distortion may be able to show a pattern of change that could be considered as evidence for headphones break-in."

...unquote.

Courtesy: By Sam Vafaei, rtings.com


-Clear


----------



## pr0b3r

*Auglamour F300 Dynamic Driver 2pin 0.78mm Detachable HiFi In-Ear Earphones*

*Price: $35

Description*

*F300 detachable music HIFI earphones good sensc and trends*

FEAT F300 Colorful/retro/fresh/industrial multi-style presentation

Zinc magnesium alloy casting

*Casting initial molding, CNC precision machine carving details more delicate*

Piano painting process, delicate and exquisite

Bright color, high temperature and abrasion resistance, Anti - fouling and easy to clean

Customized wearing experience, more stable and comfortable, easy to wear for a long time

*Upgradable detachable design*

0.78mm-2pin meets audiophile upgrade and extends Bluetooth earphones

*Strong magnetic path composite diaphragm unit*

The sound quality is greatly improved, and the details are more pleasant

Three frequency balance/mobile phone easy to push/resolute exquisite

*Silver-plated anaerobic copper upgrade cable is softer and better to listen to*

The sound quality is greatly improved and the listening sense is upgraded

High purity anaerobic copper can effectively reduce distortion and signal transmission loss. It adopts 5-axis CNC machining of aviation aluminum to make it more delicate and durable

*Good at concentration, stay true to original intention*

Countless disruptive attempts, fully new AUGLAMOUR experience

*European and American noble royal badge material, gentle color and exquisite and delicate touch*

*Specification*

Brand: AUGLAMOUR

Type: in-ear HIFI dynamic earphone

Material: CNC machining zinc-magnesium alloy

Model: F300

Wearing: over-ears

Driver unit: φ10mm high-intensity magnetic circuit composite dynamic unit

Diaphragm: polymer composite plating titanium diaphragm

Frequency response range: 15-40kHz

Sensitivity: 102dB/mW

Impedance : 16 Ω

Distortion: < 1%102dB(20 µpa)

Channel balanced: < 1.5db (at 1kHz)

Rated power: 10mW

Detachable cable standard: 2pin 0.78mm

Cable : 5N anaerobic copper silver cable, 4C* (25*0.05+200D) KEVLAR

Process: zinc magnesium alloy die casting, aluminum alloy five-axis CNC

(Photos grabbed from Penon store)


----------



## rad7

chinmie said:


> still on holiday with two of my latest chifi purchases (Mifo o5 standard version and Sabbat x12 pro usb c version). now i have scratched "swimming with whale sharks and stingless jellyfishes" out of my bucketlist



I want to try True Wireless Earbuds in the $50 price range. I want something with a good battery life (at least 5 hrs or longer & not the usual 3 hrs that most wireless earbuds are offering), good bass (I listen to a lot of ambient trance & liquid DnB), not too bright and comfortable to wear for long periods of time. Mifo o5 seems to be outside my price range, but I might be able to get Sabbat x12 pro for about $50. Do you have any other recommendations? Thank you.


----------



## maxxevv

rad7 said:


> I want to try True Wireless Earbuds in the $50 price range. I want something with a good battery life (at least 5 hrs or longer & not the usual 3 hrs that most wireless earbuds are offering), good bass (I listen to a lot of ambient trance & liquid DnB), not too bright and comfortable to wear for long periods of time. Mifo o5 seems to be outside my price range, but I might be able to get Sabbat x12 pro for about $50. Do you have any other recommendations? Thank you.



Get a TRN BT20 and pair it with your favourite IEMs. I get well over 5 hours on 1 full charge on those.


----------



## chinmie (Jan 6, 2019)

rad7 said:


> I want to try True Wireless Earbuds in the $50 price range. I want something with a good battery life (at least 5 hrs or longer & not the usual 3 hrs that most wireless earbuds are offering), good bass (I listen to a lot of ambient trance & liquid DnB), not too bright and comfortable to wear for long periods of time. Mifo o5 seems to be outside my price range, but I might be able to get Sabbat x12 pro for about $50. Do you have any other recommendations? Thank you.



i can't recommend the X12 pro for electronic music because i don't know how much bass you need. i think it is safer to go the IEM for route. the QCY T1C and Havit G1 seems to have favorable reviews for under 50 usd, but i personally haven't try them yet.


----------



## Pacalwb

Did vsonic stop making vsd5s? Only thing I can find is the one with the mic, they had perfect fit and I can't find replacement for them.


----------



## Slater

Pacalwb said:


> Did vsonic stop making vsd5s? Only thing I can find is the one with the mic, they had perfect fit and I can't find replacement for them.



I see plenty of them on Aliexpress.


----------



## toddy0191

Toastybob said:


> Here's an interesting article about burn-in:
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/learn/break-in
> 
> Meanwhile, on topic: Just ordered the Moondrop Kanas.



Sorry for the OT but just clicked on their etymotic hf5 review linked in from that article and  couldn't agree less with them. Giving an almost completely neutral iem, with amazing isolation that's  full of detail,  6.1 for critical listening!!!

Just goes to show that one man's meat is another man's poison in this hobby.

Back OT.

Just ordered a certain piezoelectric / BA/ hybrid. Can't wait to compare it to the artiste dc1.

I promised myself no more purchases, but along came people praising the above and now the ZS7 and a potential 16BA  budget.

WHEN WILL IT STOP!!!!!!


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> WHEN WILL IT STOP!!!!!!



When you want it to.  I have stopped ordering IEMs except for the Kanas Pro which I will order when there is an awesome price... or  maybe even used if someone doesn't want theirs.  I know all of these new ones being discussed will sound good.. but so do the ones I already have and have not had enough time to really enjoy.


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> When you want it to.  I have stopped ordering IEMs except for the Kanas Pro which I will order when there is an awesome price... or  maybe even used if someone doesn't want theirs.  I know all of these new ones being discussed will sound good.. but so do the ones I already have and have not had enough time to really enjoy.



I guess I mustn't want it to stop then!

Just when you think you've found your Nirvana, temptation rears it's head. 

I'm also thinking of  the moondrop kanas. 

I'm thinking of  that and/ or the the Etymotic ER4SR  and then...

Stopping.


----------



## FastAndClean

toddy0191 said:


> I guess I mustn't want it to stop then!
> 
> Just when you think you've found your Nirvana, temptation rears it's head.
> 
> ...


i was stoping with the Kanas pro but now i am waiting for the Amadeus


----------



## hemipowered007

mbwilson111 said:


> When you want it to.  I have stopped ordering IEMs except for the Kanas Pro which I will order when there is an awesome price... or  maybe even used if someone doesn't want theirs.  I know all of these new ones being discussed will sound good.. but so do the ones I already have and have not had enough time to really enjoy.



Wait for another EBay 15% off and get it for 134 like I did. I'll post back here when I get them and have some time to evaluate, especially vs my ex1000


----------



## mbwilson111

hemipowered007 said:


> Wait for another EBay 15% off and get it for 134 like I did. I'll post back here when I get them and have some time to evaluate, especially vs my ex1000



I did know about that ebay deal before but it was not valid in the UK.


----------



## hemipowered007

mbwilson111 said:


> I did know about that ebay deal before but it was not valid in the UK.



Oh thats right forgot


----------



## rad7

maxxevv said:


> Get a TRN BT20 and pair it with your favourite IEMs. I get well over 5 hours on 1 full charge on those.



I'm just curious about the small form factor of these True Wireless earbuds and want to try one. But thanks for telling me about TRN BT20, it sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## rad7

chinmie said:


> i can't recommend the X12 pro for electronic music because i don't know how much bass you need. i think it is safer to go the IEM for route. the QCY T1C and Havit G1 seems to have favorable reviews for under 50 usd, but i personally haven't try them yet.



Thank you! I'm not a basshead by any means, but would still love to try something less bright with a good, deep and punchy bass.. Unfortunately, none of the iems that I have till now have that sound signature. I'm hoping that the IT01 would go on sale sometime in the future as they are too expensive for me now. Till then, I want to try one of the TWS because I'm curious about their form factor. Amazon is filled with tons of TWS models with suspicious reviews & it is difficult to make a decision on these.


----------



## chinmie (Jan 6, 2019)

rad7 said:


> Thank you! I'm not a basshead by any means, but would still love to try something less bright with a good, deep and punchy bass.. Unfortunately, none of the iems that I have till now have that sound signature. I'm hoping that the IT01 would go on sale sometime in the future as they are too expensive for me now. Till then, I want to try one of the TWS because I'm curious about their form factor. Amazon is filled with tons of TWS models with suspicious reviews & it is difficult to make a decision on these.



if you can get the Mifo o5 standard version for under 50usd like me, it's a heck of a deal for the money, i can guarantee you that. i got mine from a shopee seller, i don't know if you have that in your country. taobao also sells them for that price, but ordering it might be a little harder than aliexpress

the Sabbat is also a great deal if you don't mind the earbuds type lack of isolation. it's like using a mini KSC75 kind of sound


----------



## CactusPete23

I think this song says why I keep buying gear...


----------



## rad7

chinmie said:


> if you can get the Mifo o5 standard version for under 50usd like me, it's a heck of a deal for the money, i can guarantee you that. i got mine from a shopee seller, i don't know if you have that in your country. taobao also sells them for that price, but ordering it might be a little harder than aliexpress
> 
> the Sabbat is also a great deal if you don't mind the earbuds type lack of isolation. it's like using a mini KSC75 kind of sound



Thank you! Do you have any experience with TVC-Mall? They have the Mifo o5 for about $60 (with shipping).  https://goo.gl/MDSV8c


----------



## chinmie

rad7 said:


> Thank you! Do you have any experience with TVC-Mall? They have the Mifo o5 for about $60 (with shipping).  https://goo.gl/MDSV8c



sadly i haven't, i only have purchased from AE, or online shops on my country


----------



## Slater

rad7 said:


> I'm just curious about the small form factor of these True Wireless earbuds and want to try one. But thanks for telling me about TRN BT20, it sounds like a cool idea.



Once you use the BT20, you’ll never want to go back to normal wireless again. Best audio purchase I’ve made in 2 years.

I like my 2-pin one so much, I’m getting the MMCX version when they’re on sale next.


----------



## Slater

rad7 said:


> Thank you! I'm not a basshead by any means, but would still love to try something less bright with a good, deep and punchy bass.. Unfortunately, none of the iems that I have till now have that sound signature. I'm hoping that the IT01 would go on sale sometime in the future as they are too expensive for me now. Till then, I want to try one of the TWS because I'm curious about their form factor. Amazon is filled with tons of TWS models with suspicious reviews & it is difficult to make a decision on these.



IT01 basically never go on sale. It if does it’s a rare thing and technically not allowed. The reason is because ibasso has MAP pricing (minimum advertised pricing). That’s why it’s always $99.

You might get lucky a find a b stock or open box set cheaper. Otherwise, look out in the classifieds for a used pair.

Of course, I have heard of 1 case where the person worked or a lower price directly with the dealer (therefore not breaking the MAP agreement). I can’t remember if it was in-person in an electronics shop, or if it was via phone/email communication with the dealer. But the point is that you won’t find it one sale or advertised lower anytime soon.

The only exception would be if ibasso allows it, like tells all their dealers they can discount it to X price because it’s being discontinued or maybe because it’s a special official factory sale or something.


----------



## assassin10000

maxxevv said:


> Get a TRN BT20 and pair it with your favourite IEMs. I get well over 5 hours on 1 full charge on those.



I can verify this. I did some battery life checks the first week I got mine. Least amount of time the bt20 lasted was 5:50 at 50% volume (with several times going higher). At 40% or less volume I get 6:30-7:10.



rad7 said:


> I'm just curious about the small form factor of these True Wireless earbuds and want to try one. But thanks for telling me about TRN BT20, it sounds like a cool idea.



It definitely is. Turns all your IEM's into true wireless. YMMV on what fits.



Slater said:


> Once you use the BT20, you’ll never want to go back to normal wireless again. Best audio purchase I’ve made in 2 years.
> 
> I like my 2-pin one so much, I’m getting the MMCX version when they’re on sale next.



I dunno if I'd go that far... but they are pretty good.


Also, FYI: MMCX connector are not like what is pictured on AE/Ebay/etc. They are angled just like the 2 pin connectors.


----------



## rad7

Slater said:


> Once you use the BT20, you’ll never want to go back to normal wireless again. Best audio purchase I’ve made in 2 years.
> 
> I like my 2-pin one so much, I’m getting the MMCX version when they’re on sale next.



Thank you! I'm thinking about buying the 0.75 mm version & CCA C10 as I'm hearing good things about the latter. Hope this combination works well. I hope they have a small adapter to make it compatible with MMCX connectors too, but I know I'm asking for too much here.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> I see plenty of them on Aliexpress.



TFZ X1 Can be interesting


----------



## Slater

rad7 said:


> Thank you! I'm thinking about buying the 0.75 mm version & CCA C10 as I'm hearing good things about the latter. Hope this combination works well. I hope they have a small adapter to make it compatible with MMCX connectors too, but I know I'm asking for too much here.



No adapter needed. They have the BT20 in MMCX, 0.75mm, and 0.78mm ends.


----------



## rad7

Slater said:


> No adapter needed. They have the BT20 in MMCX, 0.75mm, and 0.78mm ends.



I mean it would be nice if a single BT 20 model can come with an adapter (if that is even possible) so that it works with both 0.75mm & MMCX ends (instead of buying separate BT20s for each of the ends). That would make it more universal, but I understand it can be challenging to make something like that.


----------



## harry501501 (Jan 6, 2019)

Took a shot on the Creative Aurvana Trio IEMs. Very nice triple driver hybrid from a company you don't hear much of in the earphone world (didn't know they were a Singapore based firm). I was of mixed feelings OOTB, I knew right away that they were very detailed but they didn't WOW me much. Gave them 20+ hours of burn in over night and went back to them next day. They remind me of how i felt with the DUNU dn2000 OOTB... clearly good but don't excel in any one area, but then when you give them time you realise 'wait a minute, these are very capable'.

That somewhat 'flat' sound is actually replicating the music really quite accurately! Song demands some power in the low end... the TRIO conveys it. Same goes for songs that want the vocals to be the focus... there's some nice weight and enough warmth for them to come thru smooth and articulate. Upper mids are slightly more emphasised which clearly helps bring out so much detail but not in that way some cheaper sets force it. There's a better sense of realism from the treble, quite vivid actually. But all in great balance. Neutral... perhaps, not sure. Not analytical though but if you like hearing the micro detail... it's there.

Not sure but they *might *be a more cohesive sounding BQ3 which although good can sound a bit disjointed? The _trio _has more detail that's for sure. Need to AB them tomorrow.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/CREATIVE-A...&qid=1546832314&sr=1-1&keywords=creative+trio

Some mention the fit, but i find them very secure and comfortable.


----------



## DynamicEars

rad7 said:


> I mean it would be nice if a single BT 20 model can come with an adapter (if that is even possible) so that it works with both 0.75mm & MMCX ends (instead of buying separate BT20s for each of the ends). That would make it more universal, but I understand it can be challenging to make something like that.


couldnt agree more with this lol. 

but for TRN : make sure consumer happy with 1 connection so they buy another one in the end. double profit


----------



## superuser1

So after all this hi-res mumbo jumbo with sprinkles of bit perfect and dsf and vinly rips encoded in 24/192 we land in the mushy land of BT adapters... sigh what joy!! not


----------



## exavolt

superuser1 said:


> So after all this hi-res mumbo jumbo with sprinkles of bit perfect and dsf and vinly rips encoded in 24/192 we land in the mushy land of BT adapters... sigh what joy!! not


Sometimes we want the convenience. When I am at home, I'd go wired. But when I am at the airport or commuting or anything that requires me to move around, I'd take BT.


----------



## trollin863

Hey I just bought the trn bt20 bluetooth cable guys. I bought them for all the KZs I have but what other brands or types of earphones would you all recommend to also use with the trn bt20? 

I am happy with the zs3s and other KZs that take the 0.75mm pin for daily music listening with my iPhone but was hoping I could also use the trn bt20 with my new Denon stereo to listen to movie and tv audio.

Is there a good iem or earphone that can use the trn bt20 bluetooth cable so I can listen to the audio from movies? I’m not necessarily looking for some super fancy 3D headphones that simulate surround sound but something that is clear and crisp sounding where dialogue would be easily heard etc.

Perhaps iems aren’t suited for this and need to look for larger mid size or full size cans but I just love the comfort of iems...


----------



## rad7 (Jan 7, 2019)

trollin863 said:


> Hey I just bought the trn bt20 bluetooth cable guys. I bought them for all the KZs I have but what other brands or types of earphones would you all recommend to also use with the trn bt20?
> 
> I am happy with the zs3s and other KZs that take the 0.75mm pin for daily music listening with my iPhone but was hoping I could also use the trn bt20 with my new Denon stereo to listen to movie and tv audio.
> 
> ...



CCA C10 was recently released and it is getting a lot of praise here. It uses 0.75mm pin & costs about $30. Looking at the review & especially the soundstage part, I believe it may be suitable for your requirements.


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2019)

trollin863 said:


> Hey I just bought the trn bt20 bluetooth cable guys. I bought them for all the KZs I have but what other brands or types of earphones would you all recommend to also use with the trn bt20?
> 
> I am happy with the zs3s and other KZs that take the 0.75mm pin for daily music listening with my iPhone but was hoping I could also use the trn bt20 with my new Denon stereo to listen to movie and tv audio.
> 
> ...



The BT20 in the *2-pin size* would also work with BQEYZ (BQ3, K2, K2C, KB1, K100, etc), CCA (C10, C04, etc), and TRN (V10, V20, V60, V80, IM1, etc) IEMs.


----------



## fljoe

I had to double dip and get the BT20 for both the MMCX & 2-pin 0.75mm connector. But definitely worth it and it is now my go to gear while jogging connected to my iPhone XS via bluetooth. I have paired it with my ZSN, CCA C10 and DMG. Both my set with NO instructions, so I had to depend on someone posting it here on one of the other forums to pair them and get them connected to my phones.


----------



## MidSmoothness

@crabdog @thejoker13 
I've read a few comments about the Toneking Nine tail that it's a great value/performance purchase. I've Kanas Pro's at the moment and would like to have a pair to complement them. I'm thinking about the Toneking Nine tail and the Kinera IDUN Deluxe version. Could you guys give me your 2 cents about these?


----------



## crabdog

MidSmoothness said:


> @crabdog @thejoker13
> I've read a few comments about the Toneking Nine tail that it's a great value/performance purchase. I've Kanas Pro's at the moment and would like to have a pair to complement them. I'm thinking about the Toneking Nine tail and the Kinera IDUN Deluxe version. Could you guys give me your 2 cents about these?


Sadly, I can't tell you anything about comparing it with the Kanas Pro or IDUN as I have heard neither. What I can say is that the Nine Tail sounds as good (to my ears) as anything else I have around that price: TFZ Queen, TenHz P4 Pro, DMG etc. For a single dynamic, it's hard to beat, especially when you factor in the filter options.


----------



## MidSmoothness

crabdog said:


> Sadly, I can't tell you anything about comparing it with the Kanas Pro or IDUN as I have heard neither. What I can say is that the Nine Tail sounds as good (to my ears) as anything else I have around that price: TFZ Queen, TenHz P4 Pro, DMG etc. For a single dynamic, it's hard to beat, especially when you factor in the filter options.



Alright, thanks for your time =) I'll try to get to the bottom of it then. I'd like to have a bit more sparkle and energy as opposing from the Kanas pro. I guess I'll end up with the IDUN's as they seem have a different signature.


----------



## crabdog

MidSmoothness said:


> Alright, thanks for your time =) I'll try to get to the bottom of it then. I'd like to have a bit more sparkle and energy as opposing from the Kanas pro. I guess I'll end up with the IDUN's as they seem have a different signature.


Yeah, in that case, the IDUN sounds like a better choice. The Nine-Tail is warm and relaxed (but still sparkly).


----------



## MidSmoothness

I just received the FR graph from Kinera between the IDUN and IDUN Deluxe version. 
Green is Deluxe version
Red is Standard Idun


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> The BT20 in the *2-pin size* would also work with BQEYZ (BQ3, K2, K2C, KB1, K100, etc), CCA (C10, C04, etc), and TRN (V10, V20, V60, V80, IM1, etc) IEMs.



Yup! In fact I use the BT20 with my BQ3 after discovering that the V80 paired with the BT20 was horrible for me - couldn’t bend them far enough to get a deep enough seal and it turned the V80 into a cheap, tinny FM radio sounding IEM.  I went back to using the V80 wired to the EarStudio ES100 receiver and it went back to sounding wonderful!

Previously I had paired the V80 with the TRN BT10 Bluetooth cable and that sounded great too except for the background squeal and then the complete failure of the BT10, sadly, after a few sessions.


----------



## trellus

fljoe said:


> I had to double dip and get the BT20 for both the MMCX & 2-pin 0.75mm connector. But definitely worth it and it is now my go to gear while jogging connected to my iPhone XS via bluetooth. I have paired it with my ZSN, CCA C10 and DMG. Both my set with NO instructions, so I had to depend on someone posting it here on one of the other forums to pair them and get them connected to my phones.



Yeah, I had a similar experience but I could find no online resources describing how to pair them and I literally just kept pushing buttons and trying different things until somehow I stumbled onto the right sequence of things and it paired.

Sadly, it was a haphazard process and I’d have no idea how to do it again if I needed to.  But it’s a cheap receiver so I’ll be happy “enough” if I can get a few months of use out of it.


----------



## 1clearhead

I know several head-fiers has been asking me for a comparison between my well burned-in Cyan/Silver C10 and my recent purchase of my Purple/Silver C10. So, here you go...

Burning in for the first several hours, the purple C10 sounded bassy with an average soundstage presence and a grainy treble sound to them, when compared to my much used cyan C10.
But, as it was before with my cyan C10, after at least 20 hours the purple C10 started to open up! -the grainy treble sound was gone, soundstage became incredibly wide and well rounded,  imaging and details started to flourish, and the bass started to tighten up! These are basically repeating what my cyan C10 did in the beginning. By then, it should start sounding balanced, clear throughout the whole spectrum with a smooth, but clean and detailed non-harsh and sibilant free premium sound! It seems like the crossover circuit board manages to do an excellent job maintaining an excellent tuning to all the drivers once all the hours are put in for them for the genuine improvement to sound this good!

Proof of ownership...

 


-Clear


----------



## peter123

rad7 said:


> I'm just curious about the small form factor of these True Wireless earbuds and want to try one. But thanks for telling me about TRN BT20, it sounds like a cool idea.



If you're not willing to compromise on battery life (maximum 3 hours) I think you can stop looking right now.


----------



## Slater

trellus said:


> Yup! In fact I use the BT20 with my BQ3 after discovering that the V80 paired with the BT20 was horrible for me - couldn’t bend them far enough to get a deep enough seal and it turned the V80 into a cheap, tinny FM radio sounding IEM.  I went back to using the V80 wired to the EarStudio ES100 receiver and it went back to sounding wonderful!
> 
> Previously I had paired the V80 with the TRN BT10 Bluetooth cable and that sounded great too except for the background squeal and then the complete failure of the BT10, sadly, after a few sessions.



Very nice!

I have mine paired with K2 at the moment.

I rotate it to a different IEM every week or 2, when I get bored or want a new sound.


----------



## fljoe

trellus said:


> Yeah, I had a similar experience but I could find no online resources describing how to pair them and I literally just kept pushing buttons and trying different things until somehow I stumbled onto the right sequence of things and it paired.
> 
> Sadly, it was a haphazard process and I’d have no idea how to do it again if I needed to.  But it’s a cheap receiver so I’ll be happy “enough” if I can get a few months of use out of it.



Here are some instructions for the TRN BT20 if someone needs it .... This was posted in another thread.


----------



## Pacalwb

Slater said:


> I see plenty of them on Aliexpress.



I only see 2 results and when I select black, it only ships from Russia, and that doesn't ship to my country. All the rest is the mic version.


----------



## rad7

peter123 said:


> If you're not willing to compromise on battery life (maximum 3 hours) I think you can stop looking right now.



Yeah, I decided not to try the True Wireless Earbuds. I'm not too happy about the short battery life of most models and more importantly their doubtful SQ. Instead, I ordered the TRN BT 20 & KZ ES4 for a total of $39 yesterday. So, I'm not only getting to try a new IEM but also use the BT 20 with my existing IEMs, all for less than the cost of one decent true wireless earbuds.


----------



## peter123

rad7 said:


> Yeah, I decided not to try the True Wireless Earbuds. I'm not too happy about the short battery life of most models and more importantly their doubtful SQ. Instead, I ordered the TRN BT 20 & KZ ES4 for a total of $39 yesterday. So, I'm not only getting to try a new IEM but also use the BT 20 with my existing IEMs, all for less than the cost of one decent true wireless earbuds.



Sounds like a wise decision, those seem to be a good solution. That being said I've got a pair of Unknown Brand X8 TWS IEM's and quite enjoy them for what they are: a decent sounding TWS with very stable Bluetooth connection that cost me about $20.


----------



## Otto Motor

Following (justified) criticism of my review disclaimers ("review units purchased for 10 cents") I am presently cleaning most of my review "samples"  to give to a local charity in Calgary - as well as some of my regularly purchased earphones - all in all approx. 20 pairs. My current problem is to find a charity that has clients who enjoy music. Trying Syrian refugees as we speak. Any other ideas [hospitals won't accept earphones for hygienic reasons]?

In the future, I will only accept review units with return envelope - and where it is too complicated/expensive to return them to ("China"), I will continue finding a good home for them. There should be no more (suspicion of a) conflict of interest.


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2019)

Pacalwb said:


> I only see 2 results and when I select black, it only ships from Russia, and that doesn't ship to my country. All the rest is the mic version.



Use the phone app, not the website. I see 4 of them right now, and all ship to the US.


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Following (justified) criticism of my review disclaimers ("review units purchased for 10 cents") I am presently cleaning most of my review "samples"  to give to a local charity in Calgary - as well as some of my regularly purchased earphones - all in all approx. 20 pairs. My current problem is to find a charity that has clients who enjoy music. Trying Syrian refugees as we speak. Any other ideas [hospitals won't accept earphones for hygienic reasons]?
> 
> In the future, I will only accept review units with return envelope - and where it is too complicated/expensive to return them to ("China"), I will continue finding a good home for them. There should be no more (suspicion of a) conflict of interest.



Good options:
- A battered women’s shelter
- A local orphanage
- A foster home/foster program
- A creative/performing arts school
- A local school for the blind
- Local Boy Scout troop (or whatever the Canadian equivalent is)
- Local church, for use by any that have live band musicians
- Your local college library (where you see students studying)
- Walking around town, and giving to someone who has beat up Apple earbuds with frayed wires
- Walking around town, and giving to anyone with Skull candy earphones (with the assurance they will throw the Skull Candies in the rubbish bin)


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> Following (justified) criticism of my review disclaimers ("review units purchased for 10 cents") I am presently cleaning most of my review "samples"  to give to a local charity in Calgary - as well as some of my regularly purchased earphones - all in all approx. 20 pairs. My current problem is to find a charity that has clients who enjoy music. Trying Syrian refugees as we speak. Any other ideas [hospitals won't accept earphones for hygienic reasons]?
> 
> In the future, I will only accept review units with return envelope - and where it is too complicated/expensive to return them to ("China"), I will continue finding a good home for them. There should be no more (suspicion of a) conflict of interest.



I think you are bothering yourself too much with that. Lovely atitude, totally suport. But my friend advice is too chill out with all thar worryng about other people suspicious about honesty. I don't even think that's a thing in general. Only when some people show suspicious behaviours.


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> I think you are bothering yourself too much with that. Lovely atitude, totally suport. But my friend advice is too chill out with all thar worryng about other people suspicious about honesty. I don't even think that's a thing in general. Only when some people show suspicious behaviours.


Other advantage: creating space at home.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Walking around town, and giving to anyone with Skull candy earphones (with the assurance they will throw the Skull Candies in the rubbish bin)



don't throw away the eartips though, they are quite nice! i have a relative who got skullcandy for Christmas gift swap, and didn't use the spare tips, so i asked for the L size, it fits on one of my iems and gives a combo of comfort and sound like no other could


----------



## harry501501

trellus said:


> Yup! In fact I use the BT20 with my BQ3 after discovering that the V80 paired with the BT20 was horrible for me - couldn’t bend them far enough to get a deep enough seal and it turned the V80 into a cheap, tinny FM radio sounding IEM.  I went back to using the V80 wired to the EarStudio ES100 receiver and it went back to sounding wonderful!
> 
> Previously I had paired the V80 with the TRN BT10 Bluetooth cable and that sounded great too except for the background squeal and then the complete failure of the BT10, sadly, after a few sessions.



How did it sound with the BT BQ3 v wired? Sorry if I've missed this answer


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> Good options:
> - A battered women’s shelter
> - A local orphanage
> - A foster home/foster program
> ...



On Halloween, when kids come to my door and they've got their older sibling escorting them around, I give those older siblings a KZ ATR. They seem to really enjoy that. I figure, good for them for staying out of trouble and being a good brother/sister!


----------



## Makahl

Might it's old news now and people already posted it, but I was watching the KPE x IT01s comparative video from this guy, then I ended up watching this one too:



I was kind of surprised the guy prefers the Sony MH-755 over the Ibasso. Crinacle also had good impressions about it. Has anyone knows how to get a genuine pair or a trustworthy seller?


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2019)

Makahl said:


> Might it's old news now and people already posted it, but I was watching the KPE x IT01s comparative video from this guy, then I ended up watching this one too:
> 
> I was kind of surprised the guy prefers the Sony MH-755 over the Ibasso. Crinacle also had good impressions about it. Has anyone knows how to get a genuine pair or a trustworthy seller?



Seriously? I’ve always seen those as like entry level Best Buy IEMs. Aren’t they like $5?


----------



## Makahl

Slater said:


> Seriously? I’ve always seen those as like entry level Best Buy IEMs. Are they like $5?



Yes! But bear in mind that the market of fakes is big. Crinacle made an overkill version [here] and he got it from Sony SBH56 which isn't that cheap. So trying to figure out if there's a cheaper option to get a genuine one.


----------



## daid1

Makahl said:


> Yes! But bear in mind that the market of fakes is big. Crinacle made an overkill version [here] and he got it from Sony SBH56 which isn't that cheap. So trying to figure out if there's a cheaper option to get a genuine one.


Interested


----------



## DynamicEars

daid1 said:


> Interested



I got the older model of that, the MH 750, definitely original one because it was a free from that time flagship sony phone xperia Z1. bought in singapore and original sony warranty  so i assumed that is original one. To my surprise, that free iem is too good to be true for a free gift.
Neutral, got details, with slight bass boost, only with treble roll off if i remember it correctly. And i think it still somewahere on my drawer, but that time i was really surprised, not bad at all for a free iem. so i can believe that but i doubt can beat ibasso


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Does the SBH-24 come with MH755? I ordered one from AE for $11 not sure, if it's legit or Fake.


----------



## HAMS

It should be genuine if it sound good. Anyone should try those $5 one and confirm if they are legit.


----------



## exavolt (Jan 8, 2019)

Found a few of MH755 at a store in a local online marketplace for around $4 and decided to get a pair.

I don't care if it's fake, but it trumps all my sub $100 chifi. It's closer to the Kanas than to something like Tin Audio T2 or KB100. Detail retrieval is comparable to Kanas which makes T2 vocals sound muddy in comparison. Compared to Kanas, MH755's timbre is less natural (but still better than T2), sub-bass is bigger (even after the vent mod) and a bit slower, mids is thinner and the imaging and layering is flatter (2D-ish).

With better shell and replacable cable, they should be sold at $100 - $120.

And now the store's stock is no more because I ordered two more of them.

edit: about vent mod, there's info and measurements here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-mh755.23501/reviews


----------



## aspire5550 (Jan 8, 2019)

MH750 is slightly different from MH755, there was a graph somewhere which says the MH750 has a bigger bass boost compared to the MH755.

MH750 is a normal length iem that comes with a mic and is the free earphone that comes with the Sony Xperia smartphones while the MH755 is a super short IEM which comes with sony's bluetooth player.

There are 2 ways of getting the MH755.
1) Getting one of the sony bluetooth player and you can be 100% sure that it is genuine MH755.
2) Getting one from the resellers. From what I know, sony was making these in huge quantity. Therefore the only way to get them is in huge boxes like these:






More information from one of the sellers from taobao for the white MH755(selling at 20rmb):
1) These required burn in.
2) The white version is new old stock from 2013 ( I finally understood what the seller really meant after reading the sentence for a few more times)
3) One order can come in 10 thousand earphones, that's why the price is cheaper than cabbage. Super good price to performance ratio.
4) Really have to respect Sony's manufacturing and choice of raw material. These have been in the warehouse for 5 years, no yellowing and no stickyness.
5) BUT!! the black version of MH755 is very very rare, which is why i sell them at 80rmb. So whoever is selling lower than this, you should know (implying that it is fake)
6) One way to see if it is genuine/authentic, look at the date and serial number:





Authentic ones should have the same number at 3 places:
1) 13W36 (made in 2013 week 36)
2) the first 4 character of the serial number is 1336
3) there is another 1336 on the wrapping packages.

Disclaimer: I just try to translate what I see to share information for all those who are interested in the MH755. I am in no way related to the seller. Some of the information do seem fishy to me, but this is one of the top sellers for sony accessories in taobao.
I did order from taobao using taobao forwarding agent and the MH755 is on the way to me. I do also managed to find a used sony bluetooth player that comes with the black MH755 in my local marketplace(yet to receive them).


----------



## aspire5550

There are also some theories that the famous MH1 requires some EQ to make it sound nice. It is a trick that sony did to make the earphone sound the best when it is paired with their xperia smartphone. 

Some info on MH750:
1) There seem to be a few hardware revision: (The drivers are the same, no difference in sound)
AG0500 : Cable is harder, the filter at the end of the nozzle is black base with white circle in the middle
AG0501: Cable is softer, filter at the end of nozzle is full black.









2) newer hardware revision is straight ended for 3.5mm jack instead of angled, there are also no labels on the cable





The seller gave an example of fake:
"Many people kept asking me whether this is real or not, I said no point explaining, once you know how to check the serial number, then you won't get cheated."




Last sentence : "This is rubbish."


----------



## exavolt

aspire5550 said:


> Authentic ones should have the same number at 3 places:
> 1) 13W36 (made in 2013 week 36)
> 2) the first 4 character of the serial number is 1336
> 3) there is another 1336 on the wrapping packages.



Checked mine and all numbers match (week 34 instead of 36).

Adding to my last comparisons: MH755's mids is cleaner and smoother.


----------



## FUYU

Guess this is the best bet for one looking for "authentic" MH755s. 3$ per earphone is well worth the risk, atleast in comparision to those 10$ pairs which are on ebay. 
I'm going to buy 3 or 4 of them and see what variance there is. Even If they turn out to be fakes (or just terrible), tearing them apart and modding them makes for a fun past-time project. 
Cheers for the great rundown. @aspire5550


----------



## IryxBRO

Second and the last episode for LZ HIFI review. Now it is a simplified version of their flagship IEMs - A6Mini.

My website: https://wp.me/P7aCJQ-4UH
Review at HeadFi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a6mini.23522/reviews


----------



## Riz99

@aspire5550 can you give similar guidelines for the sbh24, wanna know whether mine is original or not. Also does the sbh24 come with the mh750 or mh755?


----------



## 1clearhead

finally I was able to get an answer today...

*KZ* has always been known as the acronym to "*Knowledge Zenith*" building very affordable and competitive earphones to date. But, even though CCA is their new sister company onboard, I kept thinking...what is their full name? CCA came in as an unknown brand looking eerily similar to the KZ brand earphones with their current hit model earphone, the C10. Well, finally I was able to track down and get an answer today from the company boss! 
 *CCA*'s full name is finally known as "*Clear Concept Audio*"

I think it has a nice catch to it! 


The CCA official website store can be found here...
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/4409033?spm=2114.search0104.3.29.314c4237Hqpexf


Enjoy!

-Clear


----------



## MidSmoothness

1clearhead said:


> finally I was able to get an answer today...
> 
> *KZ* has always been known as the acronym to "*Knowledge Zenith*" building very affordable and competitive earphones to date. But, even though CCA is their new sister company onboard, I kept thinking...what is their full name? CCA came in as an unknown brand looking eerily similar to the KZ brand earphones with their current hit model earphone, the C10. Well, finally I was able to track down and get an answer today from the company boss!
> *CCA*'s full name is finally known as "*Clear Concept Audio*"
> ...



May I ask why you keep posting several posts about the company CCA and their products all the time?


----------



## B9Scrambler

MidSmoothness said:


> May I ask why you keep posting several posts about the company CCA and their products all the time?



Because they are new brand shrouded in mystery and the people want to know!


----------



## nxnje

MidSmoothness said:


> May I ask why you keep posting several posts about the company CCA and their products all the time?



His name is "Clear" and company name is "Clear Concept Audio"

Illuminati confirmed


----------



## DynamicEars

nxnje said:


> His name is "Clear" and company name is "Clear Concept Audio"
> 
> Illuminati confirmed



2 questions answered at same time


----------



## MidSmoothness

I know everyone may give their opinions and suggestions on this forum, that’s why we are all here. These messages though are quite annoying because it’s gets posted over and over again. Seems like plain advertising and spam to me.


----------



## DynamicEars

aspire5550 said:


> MH750 is slightly different from MH755, there was a graph somewhere which says the MH750 has a bigger bass boost compared to the MH755.
> 
> MH750 is a normal length iem that comes with a mic and is the free earphone that comes with the Sony Xperia smartphones while the MH755 is a super short IEM which comes with sony's bluetooth player.
> 
> ...




Exactly like your description, MH750 got big boosted bass, bass is bloated but mid still clear enough, rolled off treble. but really good for a free iem.

and after i read your post, i ordered MH755 out of curiosity from local seller for $3.50. i dunno if im going to use it but at $3.50 who cares if i can get cheap gem. The seller said it guaranteed original, very clear sound with different serial number for every earphone.
hopefully its a genuine one. white color with orange tips.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## 1clearhead

nxnje said:


> His name is "Clear" and company name is "Clear Concept Audio"
> 
> Illuminati confirmed


Haha...I wish I owned my own company!


----------



## 1clearhead

MidSmoothness said:


> May I ask why you keep posting several posts about the company CCA and their products all the time?


...just posting the meaning of their name, which I finally found out today. No harm done on that.

This is a forum where you post and learn about new items, brands and products. Sorry if it bothers you...let's just move on. OK?


----------



## MidSmoothness

1clearhead said:


> ...just posting the meaning of their name, which I finally found out today. No harm done on that.
> 
> This is a forum where you post and learn about new items, brands and products. Sorry if it bothers you...let's just move on. OK?



Sure thing, no hard feelings. Just wanted to know what kind of connection you have with CCA because it seems like you’re promoting quite a lot.


----------



## 1clearhead

MidSmoothness said:


> Sure thing, no hard feelings. Just wanted to know what kind of connection you have with CCA because it seems like you’re promoting quite a lot.


It's all good. I have many different IEM's in my possession and do post excitement on certain good ones that come around that are a rare commodity.
I don't get nothing in return...just a side hobby.


----------



## MidSmoothness

1clearhead said:


> It's all good. I have many different IEM's in my possession and do post excitement on certain good ones that come around that are a rare commodity.
> I don't get nothing in return...just a side hobby.



Got it, I’m sorry for calling you out, it just bothered me a bit and had to say something about it. You do your thing


----------



## Antenne

Since there is some discussion / recommendation of the TRN BT20:
I've got me two pairs of them (one 0.75 and one MMCX) and the first IEM I've tried was the TRN V80. I was shocked about the bad sound quality (static / background noise, hissing).
I thought I've got a defective BT20 at first, but then I've tried other IEM's (TRN V20, BQEYZ BQ3) and they work perfectly.
So it is very strange that just the V80, which is used for the product photos of the BT20, does not work for me.
The MMCX type I have currently paired with the Nicehck P3 (11.11 fukubukuro). 

My experience with TWS IEMs so far is that it does not just depend on sound and runtime.
With my first pair (QCY Q29), the seat in the box and thus the connection to the charging contacts was very unstable.
In addition, they have turned on by themselves and the power bank function of the box has quickly failed.

The next pair (Chinese Noname) discharge themselves and the box very quickly by itself, you have to constantly recharge without having used them.

My last purchase, "Anker Soundcore Liberty Air" is much better, but also much more expensive.

Out of curiosity, I recently ordered an "X6 Aurora Wireless Bluetooth 5.0 Headset" from AliExpress. It has 2 dynamic drivers per side and the design is similar to the BT20, which should give a good runtime. In addition, I found the colour really cool...

So far my two cents to TWS, there is indeed a separate thread to it.


----------



## Slater

Antenne said:


> Since there is some discussion / recommendation of the TRN BT20:
> I've got me two pairs of them (one 0.75 and one MMCX) and the first IEM I've tried was the TRN V80. I was shocked about the bad sound quality (static / background noise, hissing).
> I thought I've got a defective BT20 at first, but then I've tried other IEM's (TRN V20, BQEYZ BQ3) and they work perfectly.
> So it is very strange that just the V80, which is used for the product photos of the BT20, does not work for me.
> ...



My guess is the v80 has some electrical or circuit design issue, most likely with the ground.

I mean, it shocks some people’s ear canals when they use it, and that is using it from a wired source.

So it’s no surprise to me that it has problems with the BT20, but other IEMs work perfectly with it.


----------



## 1clearhead

Just received a text on my phone about a package...
Hopefully, when I get home tonight I've received the **** **** 

Definitely, these are gonna' go head-on against my personal favorite piezo-dynamic driver ARTISTE DC1!


----------



## ketanbony

My only issue with TRN BT20 is that double press of button doesn’t skip to next track,which was confirmed by other members as well.
And off lately after around 100 hours of usage few connection dropout happened too in the right earpiece.
Was gonna order another pair but now thinking of waiting for next similar design iteration by trn or some other company.


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> Just received a text on my phone about a package...
> Hopefully, when I get home tonight I've received the **** ****
> 
> Definitely, these are gonna' go head-on against my personal favorite piezo-dynamic driver ARTISTE DC1!


Impressions please! I have, and enjoy very much, the Artiste DC1 so will be very interested to see what you think of them.


----------



## Majin (Jan 9, 2019)

Is there any Chinese IEM or earbud that sounds similar to the shure se846? I love the sub bass from the shures.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

So I've decided to finally bite the bullet and buy a high end around $200 pair of Chi-Fi iems and was wondering if someone could recommend me a pair. I've been looking at the DM6, The iBasso IT01s, the Kanas Pro and the newest hot iem the TANSIO MIRAI TSMR-3. I know that's a lot of different ones but so many good ones and I can't make a decision. I like bass but not a ton and no super bright treble.


----------



## lucasbrea

PCgaming4ever said:


> So I've decided to finally bite the bullet and buy a high end around $200 pair of Chi-Fi iems and was wondering if someone could recommend me a pair. I've been looking at the DM6, The iBasso IT01s, the Kanas Pro and the newest hot iem the TANSIO MIRAI TSMR-3. I know that's a lot of different ones but so many good ones and I can't make a decision. I like bass but not a ton and no super bright treble.


They are all very good, you won't be disappointing with any of them.


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> Impressions please! I have, and enjoy very much, the Artiste DC1 so will be very interested to see what you think of them.


I will be giving some impressions maybe by next week, since sadly the right earphone of the **** came out to be defective. So, **** is sending me another right side earphone. I guess, the waiting time needs to be a little longer.

 Bummer!


----------



## harry501501

1clearhead said:


> I will be giving some impressions maybe by next week, since sadly the right earphone of the **** came out to be defective. So, **** is sending me another right side earphone. I guess, the waiting time needs to be a little longer.
> 
> Bummer!



lol, I went straight to Alie having read your previous post further up this page and immediately bought them. Then came back and saw this one. Ach, only £17. If they sound anything lie the DC1 i'll be happy.


----------



## Animagus

PCgaming4ever said:


> So I've decided to finally bite the bullet and buy a high end around $200 pair of Chi-Fi iems and was wondering if someone could recommend me a pair. I've been looking at the DM6, The iBasso IT01s, the Kanas Pro and the newest hot iem the TANSIO MIRAI TSMR-3. I know that's a lot of different ones but so many good ones and I can't make a decision. I like bass but not a ton and no super bright treble.



I had the DM6 and own the TSMR-3. I'll suggest the TSMR-3 over the DM6 since I didn't like the 6-8kHz boost in the DM6 which made it sibilant and made me return them. So as per your stated preference where you don't like bright treble, you might like the TSMR-3 over the DM6 too. Also, TSMR-3 has an added advantage of tuning switches, which do work, and has one of the best build qualities in the the price range. 

You can read my, Animagus and Audio123's review of the TSMR-3 to get a better idea, https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-3.23486/reviews

If you want a single dynamic driver, you should be good with either of the two. I'm contemplating which one to get too. Haha


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Animagus said:


> I had the DM6 and own the TSMR-3. I'll suggest the TSMR-3 over the DM6 since I didn't like the 6-8kHz boost in the DM6 which made it sibilant and made me return them. So as per your stated preference where you don't like bright treble, you might like the TSMR-3 over the DM6 too. Also, TSMR-3 has an added advantage of tuning switches, which do work, and has one of the best build qualities in the the price range.
> 
> You can read my, Animagus and Audio123's review of the TSMR-3 to get a better idea, https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-3.23486/reviews
> 
> If you want a single dynamic driver, you should be good with either of the two. I'm contemplating which one to get too. Haha


The TSMR-3 is definitely at the top of my list because if the tuning switches so I can make it sound how I like


----------



## Zerohour88

PCgaming4ever said:


> So I've decided to finally bite the bullet and buy a high end around $200 pair of Chi-Fi iems and was wondering if someone could recommend me a pair. I've been looking at the DM6, The iBasso IT01s, the Kanas Pro and the newest hot iem the TANSIO MIRAI TSMR-3. I know that's a lot of different ones but so many good ones and I can't make a decision. I like bass but not a ton and no super bright treble.



not sure if its the same model, but @crabdog  also reviewed a 3BA Tansio

https://primeaudio.org/tsmr-7-star-review/


----------



## Animagus (Jan 10, 2019)

Zerohour88 said:


> not sure if its the same model, but @crabdog  also reviewed a 3BA Tansio
> 
> https://primeaudio.org/tsmr-7-star-review/



Yup. It's the same model. I bought my first pair because of @crabdog 's suggestion and review.

I then pestered him to sell his unit to me as my brother hijacked mine and I liked his faceplate logo more than the one I got from Penon. That was my second pair.


----------



## FastAndClean

PCgaming4ever said:


> The TSMR-3 is definitely at the top of my list because if the tuning switches so I can make it sound how I like


you can use EQ and you will have a lot more switches to make everything sound how you like


----------



## Animagus (Jan 10, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> you can use EQ and you will have a lot more switches to make everything sound how you like



Hey! Yes of course but there is a catch technically. Here these switches control how the BAs are working in tandem and going between different modes changes the tuning/sound signature slightly. These modes have been calibrated by TSMR precisely. Also, with these switches you can fiddle with the sound signature 'analog-ly' without touching a digital eq.

Of course with a traditional digital graphical EQ you can go to town with every band but these switches serve a different purpose, do their job well in offering you different sound signatures straight at the IEM and are definitely a pro than a con.


----------



## Emelya

Nimweth said:


> Impressions please! I have, and enjoy very much, the Artiste DC1 so will be very interested to see what you think of them.


Did you see another piezo toy, the Dacom F01? It's very cheap.


Spoiler: Dacom F01. Piezo+Graphene


----------



## Nimweth

Emelya said:


> Did you see another piezo toy, the Dacom F01? It's very cheap.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dacom F01. Piezo+Graphene


Thank you for that. That is interesting. They seem to have labelled the drive units incorrectly, though! They look to be the wrong way round.


----------



## Emelya

Nimweth said:


> Thank you for that. That is interesting. They seem to have labelled the drive units incorrectly, though! They look to be the wrong way round.


Yes, the label is wrong. The most interesting thing for me is the fact that the earhook is replaceable and the front panel of the housing is detachable. It will be easy to modify these earphones by making additional vent holes


----------



## Nimweth

Emelya said:


> Yes, the label is wrong. The most interesting thing for me is the fact that the earhook is replaceable and the front panel of the housing is detachable. It will be easy to modify these earphones by making additional vent holes


I don't normally do mods but I did block the bass vents on my Elecom CB1000 with transpore tape and it really improved the bass and the overall balance.


----------



## kadas152

Antenne said:


> Since there is some discussion / recommendation of the TRN BT20:
> I've got me two pairs of them (one 0.75 and one MMCX) and the first IEM I've tried was the TRN V80. I was shocked about the bad sound quality (static / background noise, hissing).
> I thought I've got a defective BT20 at first, but then I've tried other IEM's (TRN V20, BQEYZ BQ3)...


Is 0.75 2pin version of BT20 working with BQEYZ BQ3 without issues?
I though BQEYZ have 0.78mm 2pin connection and won't work properly with 0.75 cable.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 10, 2019)

Emelya said:


> Did you see another piezo toy, the Dacom F01? It's very cheap.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dacom F01. Piezo+Graphene


Just ordered them! ...They were just too cheap to pass up!

This is going to be a three-way fight! Who is going to reign best of the piezo-dynamic drivers!

Artiste DC1  vs  **** ****  vs  Dacom F01!


Stay tuned till next week!


-Clear


----------



## HungryPanda (Jan 10, 2019)

kadas152 said:


> Is 0.75 2pin version of BT20 working with BQEYZ BQ3 without issues?
> I though BQEYZ have 0.78mm 2pin connection and won't work properly with 0.75 cable.


 I bought the TRN BT20 with .78 mm pins for my BQEYZ BQ3


----------



## Slater

kadas152 said:


> Is 0.75 2pin version of BT20 working with BQEYZ BQ3 without issues?
> I though BQEYZ have 0.78mm 2pin connection and won't work properly with 0.75 cable.



I use my 0.75mm BT20 with my BQEYZ all the time. Works great. I don't have the BQ3, but I have the KB1 and K2.


----------



## IryxBRO

My take on Whizzer Kylin. 
Not certain about those. Have seen lots of good impressions but I would prefer less bass and more lively lows.

At my website: https://wp.me/P7aCJQ-4Vj
Here: HeadFi


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> I use my 0.75mm BT20 with my BQEYZ all the time. Works great. I don't have the BQ3, but I have the KB1 and K2.



seriously, BQEYZ needs more attention and appreciation.


----------



## Slater

DynamicEars said:


> seriously, BQEYZ needs more attention and appreciation.



Agreed. They obviously know how to make a good product, and I am looking forward to future releases.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqeyz-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894089/


----------



## Emelya

1clearhead said:


> Just ordered them! ...They were just too cheap to pass up!
> 
> This is going to be a three-way fight! Who is going to reign best of the piezo-dynamic drivers!
> 
> ...


And the winner will be the LZ A6


----------



## Antenne (Jan 10, 2019)

Slater said:


> I use my 0.75mm BT20 with my BQEYZ all the time. Works great. I don't have the BQ3, but I have the KB1 and K2.



I think 0.75mm plugs in 0.78mm IEM's should work all the time. If you do not too much switching of cables it should be safe this way. I had no problems so far using 0.75mm KZ accessories with all other 2-pin IEM's. Conversely, it could lead to worn out contacts and the cables become too loose.


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> Just ordered them! ...They were just too cheap to pass up!
> 
> This is going to be a three-way fight! Who is going to reign best of the piezo-dynamic drivers!
> 
> ...


Have you tried the Elecom CB1000? That's a contender, too.


----------



## Nimweth

Emelya said:


> Did you see another piezo toy, the Dacom F01? It's very cheap.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dacom F01. Piezo+Graphene


How about this one:
https://www.amazon.com/Tunai-Piano-Audiophile-Earphones-Incredible/dp/B07K8G6YJ1


----------



## 1clearhead

Emelya said:


> And the winner will be the LZ A6


Seriously? Now I wish I can win the lottery! ...Just checked them out on line! If only I can stretch my money!


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> Have you tried the Elecom CB1000? That's a contender, too.


Now I know this is getting too expensive for me...


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> How about this one:
> https://www.amazon.com/Tunai-Piano-Audiophile-Earphones-Incredible/dp/B07K8G6YJ1


If only they sold them in "black" on taobao...


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Just purchased the TANSIO MIRAI TSMR-3 from Penon and I chose to do a custom color for the face plates.  The blue one circled is for the left side and the red one is for the right with a clear shell for the rest of the shell kinda like the design below


----------



## SteroidEars

How does tsmr 3 compare to flc 8s?


----------



## Animagus

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just purchased the TANSIO MIRAI TSMR-3 from Penon and I chose to do a custom color for the face plates.  The blue one circled is for the left side and the red one is for the right with a clear shell for the rest of the shell kinda like the design below



Congrats! Let us know how it turns out. I've created a thread for Tansio Mirai impressions- https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tansio-mirai-impressions-thread.897275/


----------



## kadas152

Slater said:


> I use my 0.75mm BT20 with my BQEYZ all the time. Works great. I don't have the BQ3, but I have the KB1 and K2.


And it holds securely? I would imagine that earpieces would fall off easily.
Sounds awesome that I would be able to use 1 BT20 for KZs and BQEYZs that caught my interest. Don’t want to end up with 3 version of BT20 in my pockets


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Animagus said:


> Congrats! Let us know how it turns out. I've created a thread for Tansio Mirai impressions- https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tansio-mirai-impressions-thread.897275/


I sure will from what I've read very well could have been just as hyped as the DM6 if the DM6 wasn't put into the spotlight first. I'm super excited to get them how long did it take for yours to come?


----------



## Slater (Jan 11, 2019)

kadas152 said:


> And it holds securely? I would imagine that earpieces would fall off easily.
> Sounds awesome that I would be able to use 1 BT20 for KZs and BQEYZs that caught my interest. Don’t want to end up with 3 version of BT20 in my pockets



As tight as normal manufacturing tolerances allow.

By that I mean between all of my 0.75mm cables, most fit just right. But there are a few that fit insanely tight and a few that fit ridiculously loose.

The story is the same with 0.78mm stuff.

I used to think 0.78mm vs 0.75mm made a big deal. However, the more IEMs and cables I collected, the more I realized it really doesn’t matter. Whether it’s a bit loose, a bit tight, or perfectly fine seems to all boil down to normal variations in manufacturing tolerances.

The only IEM I have that truly falls off is a QKZ VK1. It’s so loose, no cable fits without it falling right off (both sides). Even the stock cable that came with it. To get a cable to work I had to splay the pins outwards a tiny bit. And that trick works with any 2-pin IEM. That’s why I say it’s no big deal, and I don’t sweat over it anymore.

The other option (when you have a super loose cable) is to tin the cable pins with solder. It adds jusy the right amount of thickness, making even the loosest cables fit tightly.


----------



## Animagus

PCgaming4ever said:


> I sure will from what I've read very well could have been just as hyped as the DM6 if the DM6 wasn't put into the spotlight first. I'm super excited to get them how long did it take for yours to come?



I got the default template version from Penon which was in stock. Came in a week. Your custom order will take time as it is built on order. What ETA did Penon give you?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Animagus said:


> I got the default template version from Penon which was in stock. Came in a week. Your custom order will take time as it is built on order. What ETA did Penon give you?


It didn't give me a ETA but that's probably due to it being a custom order I'm guessing about a month. I'm not really worried about it taking forever penon has great service and they were very accommodating when I was trying to decide what color I wanted they even sent me some real life pictures of the red color I wanted.


----------



## darmanastartes (Jan 23, 2019)

While it's too early to give listening impressions, here are measurements of the Tenhz T5, taken using a Dayton iMM-6 microphone using a vinyl tubing coupler. Measurements are calibrated but uncompensated, using 1/12th smoothing.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

darmanastartes said:


> While it's too early to give listening impressions, here are measurements of the Tenhz T5, taken using a Dayton iMM-6 microphone using a vinyl tubing coupler. Measurements are calibrated but uncompensated, using 1/12th smoothing.


Do you have the P4 pro and if so how is the bass compared to it because it looks like it has a touch more.


----------



## Adide

darmanastartes said:


> While it's too early to give listening impressions, here are measurements of the Tenhz T5, taken using a Dayton iMM-6 microphone using a vinyl tubing coupler. Measurements are calibrated but uncompensated, using 1/12th smoothing.



Look away! I'm hideous..


----------



## NeonHD

LMAO the last part of this Aliexpress review is hilarious. Didn't know IEMs were so kinky!!


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> LMAO the last part of this Aliexpress review is hilarious. Didn't know IEMs were so kinky!!



Big glittered cupcake? How do these translators come up with this stuff?


----------



## jeffhawke

NeonHD said:


> LMAO the last part of this Aliexpress review is hilarious. Didn't know IEMs were so kinky!!


What????


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> Now I know this is getting too expensive for me...


I agree. Like Oscar Wilde I can resist everything except temptation. I've just ordered the **** off Ali Express. $23. Bargain.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Big glittered cupcake? How do these translators come up with this stuff?



Maybe it sounds yummy?


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> Big glittered cupcake? How do these translators come up with this stuff?



Yeah, I always get a weird taste in my mouth reading Google translate German reviews of KZ iems, because it translates "KZ" into "Concentration Camp". While technically correct, it throws the review into a different context...


----------



## darmanastartes

PCgaming4ever said:


> Do you have the P4 pro and if so how is the bass compared to it because it looks like it has a touch more.


I do not have the P4 Pro, but based on what I've read about it I'd say that's probably an accurate assessment. 
My guess is that the T5 is better on technicalities (better bass articulation with a Knowles BA, better imaging, better instrument separation), but they probably have a similar netural-ish sound, with the T5 being slightly darker.


----------



## Markolav

Is it possible to get Kinera Iduns red-ish version from anywhere? It looks so gorgeous.


----------



## MidSmoothness

Markolav said:


> Is it possible to get Kinera Iduns red-ish version from anywhere? It looks so gorgeous.



I just ordered the IDUN deluxe version, fully stabilized wood, gorgeous as hell.


----------



## CoiL

MidSmoothness said:


> I just ordered the IDUN deluxe version, fully stabilized wood, gorgeous as hell.


Pics please?


----------



## Markolav

MidSmoothness said:


> I just ordered the IDUN deluxe version, fully stabilized wood, gorgeous as hell.



Oh crap, that looks pretty darn good as well. Lets see which version i end up buying...



CoiL said:


> Pics please?



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KIN...lgo_pvid=8c48f1bd-31f0-4ce1-8e07-e1f3069c7e5a


----------



## HungryPanda

I did not need to see that........


----------



## CoiL

Markolav said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KIN...lgo_pvid=8c48f1bd-31f0-4ce1-8e07-e1f3069c7e5a


I thought that was plastic/resin one? No? 
It not, then that turquoise-blue/green wood looks amazing! 

About sound - are there any graphs yet for this perticular model? Is it W, V, U, L shaped or aiming for neutrality?
Price is about same as Kanas Pro, which I`m planning to buy. Hope Idun deluxe isn`t last-minute competitor.


----------



## MidSmoothness (Jan 12, 2019)

I made a post about this earlier.



> I just received the FR graph from Kinera between the IDUN and IDUN Deluxe version.
> Green is Deluxe version
> Red is Standard Idun


----------



## MidSmoothness

CoiL said:


> I thought that was plastic/resin one? No?
> It not, then that turquoise-blue/green wood looks amazing!
> 
> About sound - are there any graphs yet for this perticular model? Is it W, V, U, L shaped or aiming for neutrality?
> Price is about same as Kanas Pro, which I`m planning to buy. Hope Idun deluxe isn`t last-minute competitor.



I would make a quick decision, because they are low on stock and it’s limited edition (500 pieces)


----------



## CoiL

No I won`t do any quick decision based on looks and emotion. I want Impressions, reviews and graphs. Do not care it they make it 500 only and if tuning is same as Idun regular, will skip it.


----------



## MidSmoothness

CoiL said:


> No I won`t do any quick decision based on looks and emotion. I want Impressions, reviews and graphs. Do not care it they make it 500 only and if tuning is same as Idun regular, will skip it.



Totally, just wanted to make you aware of the limited edition and so availability of the product. As you can see I posted the tuning graph. Deluxe is bassier and has thicker mids than the normal IDUN.


----------



## CoiL

MidSmoothness said:


>


Seems pretty good FR graph. Though 7-7.5kHz area I`m very sensitive to and KP seems like better option for me purely based on graphs.


----------



## MidSmoothness

CoiL said:


> Seems pretty good FR graph. Though 7-7.5kHz area I`m very sensitive to and KP seems like better option for me purely based on graphs.



Owning the Kanas Pro as well, even listening to them as we speak and is definitely a great IEM! I bought the IDUN Deluxe because I wanted one that complimented the KP’s.


----------



## CoiL

Well, if You get Idun Deluxe, please compare it to KP and share impressions anyway


----------



## MidSmoothness

CoiL said:


> Well, if You get Idun Deluxe, please compare it to KP and share impressions anyway



I will! Probably receive the IDUN Deluxe on Tuesday!


----------



## CoiL

Short impressions and graphs for Moondrop Kanas Pro, Blessing and A8 by @vault108 : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...pressions-thread.894139/page-24#post-14715144


----------



## scottanz

CoiL said:


> No I won`t do any quick decision based on looks and emotion. I want Impressions, reviews and graphs. Do not care it they make it 500 only and if tuning is same as Idun regular, will skip it.


why you would skip the regular Idun?


----------



## jant71

So, with all the KZ like UiiSii love, do we not have people on board for the flagship BA-T9 or not interested until the price drops?


----------



## Zerohour88

jant71 said:


> So, with all the KZ like UiiSii love, do we not have people on board for the flagship BA-T9 or not interested until the price drops?



even with KZ, I doubt many would be interested if a new model is priced more than $150

that's quite possibly the reason why they made a new sister brand, CCA, to release the 8BA model first (no baggage associated with a brand)

200+ bux model from a brand that doesn't exactly inspire confidence in many models, even with Knowles BA, quite a hard sell


----------



## weedophile

jant71 said:


> So, with all the KZ like UiiSii love, do we not have people on board for the flagship BA-T9 or not interested until the price drops?


The T9 is crazy exp for starters and UiiSii dont have any decent IEM before that except the CM5 and the rest are just entry level. Their higher end models like the Hi-905 is just bad price to performance wise if we are talking abt chi-fi price : performance ratio.

The price level is super competitive right now and with the more trusted Ibasso IT01 which is cheaper i guess people will take a safer bet, hell even the Moondrop Kanas Pro is a safer buy. Even the Tensio Mirai seems better too.


----------



## Slater (Jan 13, 2019)

jant71 said:


> So, with all the KZ like UiiSii love, do we not have people on board for the flagship BA-T9 or not interested until the price drops?



I would have considered trying it, but the asking price is hard to justify.

Also, their previous flagship, the BA-T8S, was a disappointment.

Kind of like Meizu. Pricing their newer IEMs to the moon was a bad move IMO. The only people I know who own them got them as review samples lol. I don’t know anyone who actually bought them for actual real money. To quote Jimmy McMillan, the price was just too d@mn high haha.


----------



## jant71

Well, of course no one should pay the hiked starting price. Plenty get samples or buy at good prices. Still a couple should be looking to try and get one to shine some light on it. Would seem this is a make or break model for them so makes them interesting.


----------



## darmanastartes (Jan 13, 2019)

CCA-C10 uncompensated measurements:

Listening impressions to follow. 
I'm still trying to decide how I feel about the Tenzh T5s. 
Technicalities are as good or better as anything else I've heard in the $200 neighborhood (Mee Audio Pinnacle P1, Fiio FH5), with instrument separation standing out in particular, but the tuning is a bit boring.


----------



## classicalguy

I'm not sure this is the right place for this question, but here goes anyway.  
I'm looking for a neckband bluetooth IEM with a good microphone for use in my car (with only one ear plugged in) primarily for phone calls.  My car's bluetooth is terrible and constantly dropping connections.  Does anyone know of better price/performance earphones for this purpose than the Meizu EP52?  I'm open to all suggestions.  Thanks.


----------



## exavolt

classicalguy said:


> I'm not sure this is the right place for this question, but here goes anyway.
> I'm looking for a neckband bluetooth IEM with a good microphone for use in my car (with only one ear plugged in) primarily for phone calls.  My car's bluetooth is terrible and constantly dropping connections.  Does anyone know of better price/performance earphones for this purpose than the Meizu EP52?  I'm open to all suggestions.  Thanks.


How about getting a decent bluetooth adapter and connect it to car stereo's AUX input instead? I personally don't want to cover my ears when driving.


----------



## Zerohour88

https://preference-test.sonarworks.com/

sound preference test

might be helpful


----------



## Luxed

exavolt said:


> How about getting a decent bluetooth adapter and connect it to car stereo's AUX input instead? I personally don't want to cover my ears when driving.


I think driving with IEMs covering up the sounds around you would be dangerous. Earbuds should do the trick too. Buying a better Bluetooth adapter is a great solution too, cheap ones can be better than integrated stuff.


----------



## nxnje

A cheap pair of earphones with mics can be enough 
For example the earphones that are bundled with your phone can be easily a good mate for car calls
Don't wear IEMs moreover if they have a closed back design, that could be very dangerous


----------



## trellus

Well... so I reported earlier on the TRN BT20, and it's sound quality (good) and fit with the TRN V80 (very poor) and BQEYEZ BQ3 (very good)... but I actually, besides brief testing, had never actually used them in a real world situation.

I used them this morning for the first time and for 40 minutes of my workout, they were great, and I was very pleased.

Then suddenly, I heard a beep and it turned off or unpaired (can't remember which now, sadly).  No amount of powering off and powering back on both earpieces got both of them working, sadly.  The right earpiece _sometimes_ would work and  had mono (right-side) audio, but the left would repeatedly say "pairing" and then play some sad tones (probably pairing failure) and needless to say, I was quite annoyed since I'm in the middle of sweating on the elliptical machine, lol.  I finally gave up and just finished my workout with the earpieces randomly powering on and off and saying "pairing" and making those sad tones. 

So... this is the _second_ TRN Bluetooth device I've had that has had quality problems (the TRN BT10 came out of the box with a background squeal before making it through 2 workouts then completely turning into a static-producing, non-working pile of trash), so I've been burned twice and definitely will not be buying any more TRN Bluetooth devices.  The TRN V80 itself, however, I love!  They just don't know how to make reliable, working Bluetooth devices. 

I've opened a dispute on AliExpress but I fully expect to get nothing for it since I didn't upload any evidence because I frankly don't find it worth my time to try to reproduce the problem as they are sitting in my gym bag probably still blinking, in my car, and the garage here at the office is far away.  I just want to be able to leave a 1-star review and I can't do that until I "confirm received" (confirming they are GOOD, which they are not) or opening a dispute.


----------



## maxxevv

You can try resetting the pair.  

Press the button on both for 15 seconds.  Then power off.  Then restart / re-pair as per normal.


----------



## trellus

maxxevv said:


> You can try resetting the pair.
> 
> Press the button on both for 15 seconds.  Then power off.  Then restart / re-pair as per normal.



I may try that later, but frankly, that’s a lot of hassle given I don’t even have pairing instructions to begin with (they didn’t come with pairing instructions), so “pairing as normal” has no meaning to me.  I literally lucked into somehow pairing them and have no idea how they paired in the first place.

Secondly, I honestly won’t be using them in the future anyway because the only reason I ever even find any advantage to “true wireless” is for workouts, and I am not going to interrupt a high intensity workout to go through all that process. 

I don’t have these hassles with my EarStudio ES100 and earphones, which I’ve used about 40 times working out, nor have I had this problem with the Jaybird X3, or with two different Sony wireless earphones that I’ve worked out with multiple times.

Heck, I’ve had better reliability with my $12 wireless earbuds that I got from Gearbest- they’ve been rock solid reliable.


----------



## maxxevv

The re-pairing process is simply just powering-on both modules on at the same time and let go of the buttons once you see a BLUE blinking light the 2 modules. The modules should auto-pair and you will see that only one module is left with a blinking blue light after a few seconds. 
Its the re-setting part that gets most people stuck if the initial pairing wasn't done correctly.


----------



## trellus

maxxevv said:


> The re-pairing process is simply just powering-on both modules on at the same time and let go of the buttons once you see a BLUE blinking light the 2 modules. The modules should auto-pair and you will see that only one module is left with a blinking blue light after a few seconds.
> Its the re-setting part that gets most people stuck if the initial pairing wasn't done correctly.



I’m pretty sure the initial pairing was done correctly since it worked, uninterrupted, and sounded great, for about 40 minutes.  I’m not sure how an unsuccessful pairing would end in it working for that long!


----------



## Wiljen

Zs7 review is up.  It resets the bar for KZ.


----------



## CoiL

Moondrop Kanas Pro can be had for 126,79€ atm from AE (121€ for new AE user). This is insane bang for buck! O_o


----------



## crabdog

Wiljen said:


> Zs7 review is up.  It resets the bar for KZ.


Interesting, I look forward to hearing it.

At the same time, I have to admit that the CCA-C10 seems quite promising out of the box. It feels a lot more premium in the hand than it looks in photos too. In the pics, the faceplates look like plastic but they are actually aluminium and have some heft to them. The shells are transparent like the ZSN and look pretty sweet.


----------



## Wiljen

KZ has clearly decided to up their game with the latest rounds.  I'm duly impressed.  Got the CCA-16 on pre-order at the moment - high hopes but suspect phase issues will be the problem with that many drivers.


----------



## Wiljen

CoiL said:


> Moondrop Kanas Pro can be had for 126,79€ atm from AE (121€ for new AE user). This is insane bang for buck! O_o



who was it that was saving for the Kanas the other day?  Time to buy my friend.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Darn so many good deals but I already spent a good chunk of money on some custom TANSIO MIRAI TSMR-3 IEMs.


----------



## CoiL

Wiljen said:


> who was it that was saving for the Kanas the other day?  Time to buy my friend.


I got it! Couldn`t pass up such deal ;P Though, I hope I don`t get scammed and it gets here. Also no idea about customs, they may need declaring (I hope not).

Also, who is interested, I`m letting go of my modified IT01 and lot of KZs along with it, with good "coil-pack" deal.


----------



## MidSmoothness

CoiL said:


> I got it! Couldn`t pass up such deal ;P Though, I hope I don`t get scammed and it gets here. Also no idea about customs, they may need declaring (I hope not).
> 
> Also, who is interested, I`m letting go of my modified IT01 and lot of KZs along with it, with good "coil-pack" deal.



Scammed? Why would you think that?


----------



## Slater

trellus said:


> Well... so I reported earlier on the TRN BT20, and it's sound quality (good) and fit with the TRN V80 (very poor) and BQEYEZ BQ3 (very good)... but I actually, besides brief testing, had never actually used them in a real world situation.
> 
> I used them this morning for the first time and for 40 minutes of my workout, they were great, and I was very pleased.
> 
> ...



Sorry about your problems friend.

Since both died while working out, my money is on sweat and high humidity killing both cables.

I don’t remember if TRN even lists IPX waterproof ratings on either BT10 or BT20, but I can attest to the longevity of Meizu EP52 for working out. They are extremely waterproof, and I have had no issues with them in 1.5 years of workouts (many during summer cycling rides when I’m drenched in sweat for 6 hours at a time, and I’ve even been caught during a handful of pop up rain showers).

The EP52 sound great to boot. V shaped, but with perfectly acceptable sound (bright and clear treble, etc). The nice thing is they accept standard tips (unlike the EP51 which used proprietary tips). I have triple flange on mine, as using normal tips (Starline etc) would eventually work the IEM loose due to sweat.

Maybe give the EP52 a try?


----------



## Markolav (Jan 14, 2019)

Just placed an order for Kinera Iduns (normal version).  Does anyone know how they compare to DMG or T2?


----------



## MidSmoothness

Markolav said:


> Just placed an order for Kinera Iduns.  Does anyone know how they compare to DMG or T2?



Standard or deluxe?


----------



## Markolav

MidSmoothness said:


> Standard or deluxe?



Standard, just edited it.


----------



## MidSmoothness

Markolav said:


> Standard, just edited it.



Really interested in your impressions. I’ll share mine as well about the deluxe version. Probably will come in tomorrow or wednesday.


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> Sorry about your problems friend.
> 
> Since both died while working out, my money is on sweat and high humidity killing both cables.
> 
> ...



I suspect you might be right about the sweat killing the TRN BT10 and TRN BT20, but given that both are advertised explicitly as "sweat proof", that leaves a very sour taste in my mouth for TRN Bluetooth products.  I have other Bluetooth products that are not even marketed as sweat proof that lasted longer than either the TRN BT10 and BT20, so for TRN (or the sellers, who knows if it's just the sellers vs TRN itself?) to market these as "sweat proof" is deceptive IMO.

I already have a number of "non-true" wireless setups for working out, so I'm good there, and I really don't find "true wireless" to be useful in an almost any other scenario, indeed, I find the lack of a wire connecting the ear buds to be a con rather than a pro in every other case, so I think I'll just give up on the "true wireless" front in any case.   They tend to be more problematic in terms of pairing issues (due to there being two independent wireless earpieces connecting to one wireless source) and have shorter battery life, and it's easier to misplace half of the pair -- much harder when they're connected, lol.


----------



## carloshacecosas

Anyone using the BT20 with the Tin Audio T2? I've switched to an iPhone XR and barely use wired IEMs with it...


----------



## Slater

carloshacecosas said:


> Anyone using the BT20 with the Tin Audio T2? I've switched to an iPhone XR and barely use wired IEMs with it...



I’d be happy to try the T2 when my mmcx BT20 arrive. Stay tuned.


----------



## nxnje

Good afternoon boys.
I was wondering how can i "draw" fr graphs for the IEMs as people says you need a precise setup for it.
How much does it cost to buy the cheapest FR graphs setup?


----------



## exavolt (Jan 15, 2019)

nxnje said:


> Good afternoon boys.
> I was wondering how can i "draw" fr graphs for the IEMs as people says you need a precise setup for it.
> How much does it cost to buy the cheapest FR graphs setup?


You can check crinacle's setup in this post.


----------



## Wiljen

nxnje said:


> Good afternoon boys.
> I was wondering how can i "draw" fr graphs for the IEMs as people says you need a precise setup for it.
> How much does it cost to buy the cheapest FR graphs setup?



I use a Sound blaster ZxR as source, a Dell workstation with win 10, REW or HolmImpulse software, and a Umik-1 calibrated Mic with a silicone adapter to fit the earphone tip and simulate placement in ear.   Total cost is roughly $300 excluding the PC.  A couple $100 in the sound card and $80 some in the Mic (delivery included).  The software is free (donation ware).  HolmImpulse has less learning curve but REW has more features.   Mine is not the be all and end all for sure, but for a hobbiest, it is a great way to start out without having $10,000 in a test rig.


----------



## darmanastartes

nxnje said:


> Good afternoon boys.
> I was wondering how can i "draw" fr graphs for the IEMs as people says you need a precise setup for it.
> How much does it cost to buy the cheapest FR graphs setup?


I'm using a Dayton iMM-6 mic with a vinyl tubing coupler and a Ugreen USB audio adapter, which is probably the cheapest setup possible for FR measurements. I'm not sure if I trust it for anything more detailed, like distortion or waterfall plots.


----------



## trellus

maxxevv said:


> You can try resetting the pair.
> 
> Press the button on both for 15 seconds.  Then power off.  Then restart / re-pair as per normal.



Thanks for the instructions on this, I did this and paired afresh and they worked fine again.  I think @Slater is onto something about them dying on me at the gym probably because they're not, as they claim, sweat proof as advertised, so I'll probably avoid using them at the gym ever again.  But glad they at least work again!  I wouldn't have likely even have bothered without your instructions on resetting.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Just got my NICEHCK M6 man they are good especially for the $88 I paid for them. Still messing around with different tip and filter combinations. The TRN cable looks really nice with them if I do say so myself


----------



## trellus

When were the M6 on sale for $88?  That's a great price!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

trellus said:


> When were the M6 on sale for $88?  That's a great price!


Jim had a sale for head fi members over the holidays


----------



## audio123

Review on the Rose Masya Pro. Enjoy reading!


----------



## Legislative

Got my M6 today as well. $88 it's a hell of a package for that price


----------



## Glens

I'm thinking of getting the audbos p4 because it's heavily discounted on aliexpress now. Any other recommendation? 

Also if heard that the included cable is bad for the p4 so if I do buy it, which cable is the best for it?


----------



## toddy0191

@1clearhead I think you're going to like the ****, got then yesterday and they're superior to the Artiste DC1 IMO.

Very neutral, definitely not for bass heads. Extremely detailed in the highs and mids (which are not recessed to my ears). Vocals (both male and female) sound superb. Good soundstage, imaging and excellent separation.

These are early impressions though, but they have hit a sweet spot for me, most impressed I've been on an initial listen for a long time.

The DC1 are more v shaped in comparison


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 16, 2019)

toddy0191 said:


> @1clearhead I think you're going to like the ****, got then yesterday and they're superior to the Artiste DC1 IMO.
> 
> Very neutral, definitely not for bass heads. Extremely detailed in the highs and mids (which are not recessed to my ears). Vocals (both male and female) sound superb. Good soundstage, imaging and excellent separation.
> 
> ...


Yea, I was listening to them all weekend long and they are awesome! They have such an incredible transparency and neutrality to them!

When I read one of the reviews on head-fi about the Kanas Pro, it sounds exactly like the same description I would describe the ****! No kidding!...You should read the Kanas Pro review to see what I mean.

So far, I have it like this:
1) ****  (Best) So far, excellent!...and plays way above it's price in the neutral range! The combo of piezo, BA, and dynamic excel!

2) DC1 (Great) Nicely balanced at a fair price. The piezo's really express themselves here.

3) DACOM F01 (Very good) Balanced (or almost neutral) for such a low...and I mean low price! But, it can be a little bright at the lower treble.


For now, I'm still comparing, analyzing, and burning all three of them in.


-Clear


----------



## xanlamin

Hi Clear, is **** better than ZSN? Can you point me to the link on AliExpress?


----------



## DynamicEars

1clearhead said:


> Yea, I was listening to them all weekend long and they are awesome! They have such an incredible transparency and neutrality to them!
> 
> When I read one of the reviews on head-fi about the Kanas Pro, it sounds exactly like the same description I would describe the ****! No kidding!...You should read the Kanas Pro review to see what I mean.
> 
> ...




Hey CCA owner, wanna ask you how **** compared to C10? im more interested in **** since its using piezo driver, never had an iem with piezo before. and i love flat balance signature with good sub bass. I cant find any info about its soundstage. any thoughts?


----------



## DynamicEars

xanlamin said:


> Hi Clear, is **** better than ZSN? Can you point me to the link on AliExpress?



If judge from my observation (subjective), i will like **** more than ZSN because more balance and not harsh.


----------



## toddy0191

xanlamin said:


> Hi Clear, is **** better than ZSN? Can you point me to the link on AliExpress?



They are different animals, but from a technical perspective, yes they are better, for not that much more money.

That's crazy when you think about what great value the ZSN are for their price.


**** have superior detail resolution, timbre soundstage but their signature isn't for everyone and they could be too treble  heavy for some.  Their bass extends low but is not emphasized like most others on their price range.


----------



## Nimweth

DynamicEars said:


> Hey CCA owner, wanna ask you how **** compared to C10? im more interested in **** since its using piezo driver, never had an iem with piezo before. and i love flat balance signature with good sub bass. I cant find any info about its soundstage. any thoughts?


I'm waiting for both of these. I have the DC1 and Elecom CB1000 as well (both DD+ piezo). I will do a comparison when they arrive. Really looking forward to hearing the ****, I think piezo tweeters are superb, especially with regard to soundstage and lack of peaks.


----------



## 1clearhead

xanlamin said:


> Hi Clear, is **** better than ZSN? *Can you point me to the link on AliExpress*?


Sorry, according to the ADMIN, I should not go any further revealing links to this banned brand. So, I'll just refer to the brand as **** with comparisons to the other IEM's. Though, I can say that I like both the ZSN and **** a lot, but the ****, so far, has no harshness or sibilance just like the C10.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 16, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Hey CCA owner, wanna ask you how **** compared to C10? im more interested in **** since its using piezo driver, never had an iem with piezo before. and i love flat balance signature with good sub bass. I cant find any info about its soundstage. any thoughts?


I've been hearing both the **** and C10 at work and I'm hung on both! They are two different beast which I love so much! C10 is balanced with premium all-around soundstage presence, while the **** plays in the neutral zone with an excellent lower sub-bass punch with no, and I mean NO mid-bass bleed, whatsoever! The **** is very transparent with plenty of hi-end and micro details on top. So far, the **** is sounding like a solid champ for those who like a neutral sound signature.

...I still need more time with them and will write my impressions later this week. 


-Clear


----------



## MidSmoothness

Markolav said:


> Standard, just edited it.



Just got them in and what a beauty’s! 

Impressions will follow soon!


----------



## kookaudio

1clearhead said:


> I've been hearing both the **** and C10 at work and I'm hung on both! They are two different beast which I love so much! C10 is balanced with premium all-around soundstage presence, while the **** plays in the neutral zone with an excellent lower sub-bass punch with no, and I mean NO mid-bass bleed, whatsoever! The **** is very transparent with plenty of hi-end and micro details on top. So far, the **** is sounding like a solid champ for those who like a neutral sound signature.
> 
> ...I still need more time with them and will write my impressions later this week.
> 
> ...


Are **** heavy? I had some hard time with Moondrop Aria which is actually heavy and they tend to fall out of my ears...


----------



## Markolav

MidSmoothness said:


> Just got them in and what a beauty’s!
> 
> Impressions will follow soon!



Oh, i didnt know that they are available on turquoise color as well. Looking forward for your impressions.


----------



## MidSmoothness

Markolav said:


> Oh, i didnt know that they are available on turquoise color as well. Looking forward for your impressions.



They are a mixture between purple and green, on the promo pictures they show mainly green, but mine is mostly purple!


----------



## mbwilson111

Glens said:


> I'm thinking of getting the audbos p4 because it's heavily discounted on aliexpress now. Any other recommendation?
> 
> Also if heard that the included cable is bad for the p4 so if I do buy it, which cable is the best for it?



I use mine with the stock cable. No problem with it.  I did try another that we had here but it caused fit issues for me.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 17, 2019)

kookaudio said:


> Are **** heavy? I had some hard time with Moondrop Aria which is actually heavy and they tend to fall out of my ears...


They're not heavy to me, but they are cold to the touch on cold winter days when you place them in your ears...


----------



## Scaven

Holy crap, just received my Sony MH755's which I paid $10 for, they sound better than both the Kanas Pro and Tansio Mirai TSMR-3's to me.

I am amazed


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Scaven said:


> Holy crap, just received my Sony MH755's which I paid $10 for, they sound better than both the Kanas Pro and Tansio Mirai TSMR-3's to me.
> 
> I am amazed


Got a link to where you bought them also how do you tell if they are legit?


----------



## Scaven

PCgaming4ever said:


> Got a link to where you bought them also how do you tell if they are legit?


Got them from ebay, if they are not legit they still sound amazing.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Origina...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Scaven said:


> Got them from ebay, if they are not legit they still sound amazing.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original-Sony-MH755-Headset-Earphone-for-SBH20-SBH50-SBH52-Bluetooth-Z2-Z3-Z4-Z5/183160856953?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Thanks just bought a pair eBay had a $5 off $5.01 or more so I paid 2.99 for them. sounds like a freaking steal if they are as good as people are saying they are!


----------



## DynamicEars

Scaven said:


> Holy crap, just received my Sony MH755's which I paid $10 for, they sound better than both the Kanas Pro and Tansio Mirai TSMR-3's to me.
> 
> I am amazed



I have MH750 and MH755, legit one i believe. they are very good for the price but i dont believe  its better than KPE and TSMR-3. MH755 got good sub bass, but a bit mid bass bleed, clear mid, but need to boost up a bit the extension at around 1khz, details are good but not super detail.
soundstage isnt wide and deep. They sounds very intimate. Maybe they just suited your v shaped signature, indeed its sounds fun

I would say very good iems for the price (i even got mine for $4 with different serial number, and its legit i think) but cant be compared to KPE, TSMR, IT01s, DM6 level, not even BQEYZ. but as best value, absolutely BIG YES!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

DynamicEars said:


> I have MH750 and MH755, legit one i believe. they are very good for the price but i dont believe  its better than KPE and TSMR-3. MH755 got good sub bass, but a bit mid bass bleed, clear mid, but need to boost up a bit the extension at around 1khz, details are good but not super detail.
> soundstage isnt wide and deep. They sounds very intimate. Maybe they just suited your v shaped signature, indeed its sounds fun
> 
> I would say very good iems for the price (i even got mine for $4 with different serial number, and its legit i think) but cant be compared to KPE, TSMR, IT01s, DM6 level, not even BQEYZ. but as best value, absolutely BIG YES!


Haha yeah I figured the TSMR comparison was far fetched but for $3 I had to try them.


----------



## Scaven (Jan 16, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> I have MH750 and MH755, legit one i believe. they are very good for the price but i dont believe  its better than KPE and TSMR-3. MH755 got good sub bass, but a bit mid bass bleed, clear mid, but need to boost up a bit the extension at around 1khz, details are good but not super detail.
> soundstage isnt wide and deep. They sounds very intimate. Maybe they just suited your v shaped signature, indeed its sounds fun
> 
> I would say very good iems for the price (i even got mine for $4 with different serial number, and its legit i think) but cant be compared to KPE, TSMR, IT01s, DM6 level, not even BQEYZ. but as best value, absolutely BIG YES!



I have some issue with the way the treble is handled in both the KPE and TSMR-3, I am a bit treble sensitive. The TSMR-3 I need to EQ the treble down a bit otherwise they are harsh. The KPE treble sometimes sounds out of phase to me. I wouldn't say the soundstage is too much better on the TSMR compared to the MH755's I have. Maybe my hearing is going 

Having said that, the cable on the MH755 is atrocious. I will be re-cabling mine.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

DynamicEars said:


> I have MH750 and MH755, legit one i believe. they are very good for the price but i dont believe  its better than KPE and TSMR-3. MH755 got good sub bass, but a bit mid bass bleed, clear mid, but need to boost up a bit the extension at around 1khz, details are good but not super detail.
> soundstage isnt wide and deep. They sounds very intimate. Maybe they just suited your v shaped signature, indeed its sounds fun
> 
> I would say very good iems for the price (i even got mine for $4 with different serial number, and its legit i think) but cant be compared to KPE, TSMR, IT01s, DM6 level, not even BQEYZ. but as best value, absolutely BIG YES!



how about the mh750 ? is it as good ?


----------



## DynamicEars

audiohurric4ne said:


> how about the mh750 ? is it as good ?



Its pretty good for free earphone (i got it directly from Sony as a free when i got my sony xperia z1 last time - many years ago)

MH755 slightly more balanced, MH750 got more boosted bass.


----------



## normanl

PCgaming4ever said:


> Thanks just bought a pair eBay had a $5 off $5.01 or more so I paid 2.99 for them. sounds like a freaking steal if they are as good as people are saying they are!


How did you get $5 off? Does it need a code and what is it?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

normanl said:


> How did you get $5 off? Does it need a code and what is it?


It's a targeted eBay code it shows up in your account if you received one.


----------



## DynamicEars

PCgaming4ever said:


> Haha yeah I figured the TSMR comparison was far fetched but for $3 I had to try them.



For $3? definitely everyone must chip in! maybe best $3 spent for your entire life


----------



## DynamicEars

Scaven said:


> I have some issue with the way the treble is handled in both the KPE and TSMR-3, I am a bit treble sensitive. The TSMR-3 I need to EQ the treble down a bit otherwise they are harsh. The KPE treble sometimes sounds out of phase to me. I wouldn't say the soundstage is too much better on the TSMR compared to the MH755's I have. Maybe my hearing is going
> 
> Having said that, the cable on the MH755 is atrocious. I will be re-cabling mine.



Maybe youre not used into bright signature style, and same like what i said before youre just prefer v shaped signature. But from balance signature, technical details etc no way it can be head to head with those iems. but i cant agree more MH755 is a must have for everyone for that very cheap price. Skip 1 time or your snack time, you got this little beast for the rest of your life 

And yeah youre right, the cable is prone to tangled and very thin. Cant complain though for its price.


----------



## surfgeorge

Scaven said:


> I have some issue with the way the treble is handled in both the KPE and TSMR-3, I am a bit treble sensitive. The TSMR-3 I need to EQ the treble down a bit otherwise they are harsh. The KPE treble sometimes sounds out of phase to me. I wouldn't say the soundstage is too much better on the TSMR compared to the MH755's I have. Maybe my hearing is going
> 
> Having said that, the cable on the MH755 is atrocious. I will be re-cabling mine.



I find the KPE very revealing of source and recording. If they are good I sometimes wish for even more treble (and I am also sensitive...) but if the recording is bad the KPE shows it.
Listened to 1 „Deliverance“ from David Hicken, once from youtube and Tidal HQ, the difference was very big, YT had painful treble.


----------



## 1clearhead

Well? So far, the **** are surpassing my wildest imagination on what I can get for a budget priced IEM with a neutral sound signature! If by the weekend the **** continues to outperform the DC1, F01, T2, and even the SENDIY M1221 with no harshness or sibilance? I'm going to go ahead and rate these "TOP on my rating chart" right upthere with the C10's!

Unless anything changes in their sound signature, these would be the best neutral IEM's I've heard by far!


----------



## CoiL

Scaven said:


> Holy crap, just received my Sony MH755's which I paid $10 for, they sound better than both the Kanas Pro and Tansio Mirai TSMR-3's to me.


Good that You found something THAT good for SO CHEAP for Your subjective taste, source gear and hearing... but... let me laugh a little! 



Scaven said:


> I have some issue with the way the treble is handled in both the KPE and TSMR-3, I am a bit treble sensitive. The TSMR-3 I need to EQ the treble down a bit otherwise they are harsh. The KPE *treble sometimes sounds out of phase* to me.


KPE is DD - no way only treble sounds out of phase. 

What is Your source gear, file format, music?


----------



## Moonstar

I have tried many IEM's in this price range and think that the KB100 is a real bang for the buck in terms of sound and build quality 
If you want a safe buy, i can only recommend it!


----------



## exavolt (Jan 17, 2019)

Scaven said:


> I have some issue with the way the treble is handled in both the KPE and TSMR-3, I am a bit treble sensitive. The TSMR-3 I need to EQ the treble down a bit otherwise they are harsh. The KPE treble sometimes sounds out of phase to me. I wouldn't say the soundstage is too much better on the TSMR compared to the MH755's I have. Maybe my hearing is going
> 
> Having said that, the cable on the MH755 is atrocious. I will be re-cabling mine.


You might need this https://i.imgur.com/9io6eEy.png (credit /g/ anon via crinacle).


----------



## DynamicEars

1clearhead said:


> Well? So far, the **** are surpassing my wildest imagination on what I can get for a budget priced IEM with a neutral sound signature! If by the weekend the **** continues to outperform the DC1, F01, T2, and even the SENDIY M1221 with no harshness or sibilance? I'm going to go ahead and rate these "TOP on my rating chart" right upthere with the C10's!
> 
> Unless anything changes in their sound signature, these would be the best neutral IEM's I've heard by far!



soooo tempting. More tempting than ZS7 for me. how is the soundstage and imaging?


----------



## silverfishla

CoiL said:


> Good that You found something THAT good for SO CHEAP for Your subjective taste, source gear and hearing... but... let me laugh a little!
> 
> 
> KPE is DD - no way only treble sounds out of phase.
> ...


Somebody said that the Kanas Pro doesn’t do well with thin tracks, and I agreed.  Hitting one of these tracks is like going into a dead zone aurally.  It can seem like something is wrong, no bass, scooped, quiet.  So I can see where someone might say that sometimes it might sound like the iem is out of phase.


----------



## Scaven (Jan 17, 2019)

I just did another listen back to back between the KPE and mh755. I'm a drummer so I need the cymbals especially hi-hats to sound right and they just sound vague and splashy with the KPE and TSMR3's to me. Crash cymbals sound like a splashy mess at times.

I am listening to bands like Tool, Foo fighters, Tori Amos, Radiohead etc

My sources are a Galaxy Note 9 using play music on high bandwidth, Cayin N3 with FLAC, laptop using a Topping TX3 pro dac/amp and FLAC files through Foobar.

Anyway I'll recable the 755's and try the sell the KPE's and TSMR's and be on my way.

Everyone hears differently I guess


----------



## CoiL

Please shere us with what songs KPE is missing bass (You have bad fit with them? Try other tips, KP has all the bass You need) and tracks where cymbals/hi-hats sound "vague and splashy"?
And try to listen as not drummer, as drummer hears things different from his point.


----------



## chinmie

Scaven said:


> I just did another listen back to back between the KPE and mh755. I'm a drummer so I need the cymbals especially hi-hats to sound right and they just sound vague and splashy with the KPE and TSMR3's to me. Crash cymbals sound like a splashy mess at times.
> 
> I am listening to bands like Tool, Foo fighters, Tori Amos, Radiohead etc
> 
> ...



what eartips do you use with the KPE? both Kanas benefit more from small bore tips with slightly longer core from the nozzle to the end of the tip output, to give more space on the soundstage and reduce the splash on the treble.


----------



## DynamicEars

Scaven said:


> I just did another listen back to back between the KPE and mh755. I'm a drummer so I need the cymbals especially hi-hats to sound right and they just sound vague and splashy with the KPE and TSMR3's to me. Crash cymbals sound like a splashy mess at times.
> 
> I am listening to bands like Tool, Foo fighters, Tori Amos, Radiohead etc
> 
> ...



I think I got with what you say, You listen it from drummer side, your focus are in that section kicks, toms, hi hats, crash, cymbals. And maybe flat signature isnt for drummer. You want big bass, rumble kicks, with separation between toms (high, low, floor toms) so youll find it more fun with V shaped iems. Same with the highs. I got set of Yamaha drum laying on my other room, im not a drummer, just music lover, playing drum just for fun (i learned but guitars suits me better) So maybe i can see from 2 different point of views from drummer side, and from music lover side

Did you EQed your source? 

Moondrop Kanas Pro and Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 are flat signature iems. For music lover, especially with jazz, classic, pop, vocals genre these 2 iems maybe suits them more than you do. Because natural signature doesnt boost or overempahize certain frequencies, its balanced with all micro details you can hear from all frequency region, imaging, layering is the most important stuff here. and you can listen it on high volume.

If you find MH755 suits you more than KPE and TSMR that is the best for you. And if you can get satisfied with MH755, its a really nice for you too, you can buy 10 of em for spare. Maybe you want to try IT01s, perhaps suits you more than more balanced KPE / TSMR-3


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> Please shere us with what songs KPE is missing bass (You have bad fit with them? Try other tips, KP has all the bass You need) and tracks where cymbals/hi-hats sound "vague and splashy"?
> And try to listen as not drummer, as drummer hears things different from his point.





chinmie said:


> what eartips do you use with the KPE? both Kanas benefit more from small bore tips with slightly longer core from the nozzle to the end of the tip output, to give more space on the soundstage and reduce the splash on the treble.



And also these.. Maybe you didnt get good fit? If an iem doesnt fit well, it will sounds like out of phase, lifeless


----------



## Animagus

I know I'm a little late to the party but nevertheless, here is my review for the Whizzer Kylin A-HE03. Hope it helps people who are interested in getting them. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/whizzer-a-he03-kylin.23412/reviews#review-21463


----------



## kookaudio

Scaven said:


> I have some issue with the way the treble is handled in both the KPE and TSMR-3, I am a bit treble sensitive. The TSMR-3 I need to EQ the treble down a bit otherwise they are harsh. The KPE treble sometimes sounds out of phase to me. I wouldn't say the soundstage is too much better on the TSMR compared to the MH755's I have. Maybe my hearing is going
> 
> Having said that, the cable on the MH755 is atrocious. I will be re-cabling mine.


If you plan to recable the mh755 use very, very soft and thin cable: soldering pins on the 755 are very weak and you risk destroying them (I unfortunately did it with some soft (but not enough...) Gotham cable.


----------



## Scaven

kookaudio said:


> If you plan to recable the mh755 use very, very soft and thin cable: soldering pins on the 755 are very weak and you risk destroying them (I unfortunately did it with some soft (but not enough...) Gotham cable.



I'm going to try this cable, it's not premium but it's longer and better than what is on it.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cCpFRoQV


----------



## kookaudio

Scaven said:


> I'm going to try this cable, it's not premium but it's longer and better than what is on it.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cCpFRoQV


The link sends me on an anonime aliexpress home page... anyway I stress my suggestion again: soft cable.


----------



## kookaudio

exavolt said:


> You might need this https://i.imgur.com/9io6eEy.png (credit /g/ anon via crinacle).


Do you have a link to that screwed mmcx connector please...?


----------



## exavolt

kookaudio said:


> Do you have a link to that screwed mmcx connector please...?



here you go:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...per-gold-plated-don-t/923848_32799383139.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...per-gold-plated-don-t/323026_32797640235.html

Note that I haven't purchased any of them. Probably cheaper in bulk at Alibaba -- if you are making your own brand


----------



## kookaudio (Jan 17, 2019)

13$ for 2 tiny connectors like those
Edit: found these 
http://s.aliexpress.com/J3UzEjYj


----------



## assassin10000

kookaudio said:


> 13$ for 2 tiny connectors like those
> Edit: found these
> http://s.aliexpress.com/J3UzEjYj



Here you go:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pc...er-gold-plated-Built-in-Nuts/32896954389.html


----------



## kookaudio

Always 10$
Check my edited reply above.


----------



## Legislative

I've been listening to the NiceHck M6 for a couple of days. 

At first I had a lot of issues with getting them to fit properly. As always my huge lug holes proved problematic, just couldn't get them to seal even using foam tips. However now I found some very large silicon tips which are working well. Sound has gone from thin sounding to very full, though on a few tracks I'm getting a touch of sibilance on certain voices. I think I'll leave them on the burn in app for the rest of the day to see what happens.

Have gone from being thoroughly underwhelming to wow. Though it's taken work, I was initially using then on my xdXdu X3 which has a definite bass boost to the AP60 pro which at first sounded terrible. Now sealing properly they sound great on it.


----------



## Legislative

Really is crazy how much tips affect sound signature. Far more than anything else IMHO


----------



## chinmie

Legislative said:


> Really is crazy how much tips affect sound signature. Far more than anything else IMHO



yup. I prefer to invest in eartips first, then consider about cables.


----------



## Zerohour88

Hidizs Mermaid MS4 teased on their FB page:

other than the pics, literally no other info


----------



## Legislative

chinmie said:


> yup. I prefer to invest in eartips first, then consider about cables.



Yeah, my advice to anyone getting into the hobby is get as many set of tips together as possible which fit then try try them with your existing IEMs. 

Daps can definitely affect audio signature, burn in and cables are often pretty subtle often but tips can radical change what you're gonna hear.

Saying that my ZSN's definitely gained a bit from burn in though their treble is still a little coarse sounding at times.


----------



## Legislative

Still I'd rather have a set of ZSN's with tips that fit me and have a diameter that suit the signature than some that cost $200 but doesn't seal properly. Be a better experience


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 17, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> soooo tempting. More tempting than ZS7 for me. how is the soundstage and imaging?


So far, the stage has a little more depth than height, but that w-i-d-e soundstage! So wide and transparently clear!...Imaging is also precise!
 These were well thought of!


----------



## Nimweth

My CCA C10 arrived this afternoon. They are burning in and I have to say they are very impressive on first listen. Neutral signature, clean extended treble with no peaks and no mid bass hump. They have a "live" involving presentation with a great soundstage. Very comfortable fit and seal with the supplied tips, but I will try Spinfits and Spiral Dots later on. They are also very well made. I am amazed how different they sound from the ZS10 which uses the same drivers. ZS10 is typical KZ, V-shaped, subdued mids. Raised presence region leading up to a pronounced peak in the treble. C10 very balanced. More to follow.


----------



## trellus

I don’t know why I only now suddenly noticed how similar the KB100 looks to the TRN V80!



Moonstar said:


> I have tried many IEM's in this price range and think that the KB100 is a real bang for the buck in terms of sound and build quality
> If you want a safe buy, i can only recommend it!


----------



## trellus

1clearhead said:


> So far, the stage has a little more depth than height, but that w-i-d-e soundstage! So wide and transparently clear!...Imaging is also precise!
> These were well thought of!



I feel lucky that the **** I ordered this one even before you sang their praises here, although I’m still waiting on China to deliver them to me 

 I followed your lead on the CC10, though.


----------



## 1clearhead

trellus said:


> I feel lucky that the **** I ordered this one even before you sang their praises here, although I’m still waiting on China to deliver them to me
> 
> I followed your lead on the CC10, though.


No worries...both are excellent "top-notch" IEM's! I go back and forth between both!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Just got the TRN H1 

Unfortunately they are out of phase I'll have to get a replacement first time that's ever happened to a pair I've bought.


----------



## exavolt

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just got the TRN H1
> Unfortunately they are out of phase I'll have to get a replacement first time that's ever happened to a pair I've bought.


Nooo... Poor QC strikes again. I wonder if it's cheaper to send replacements than hiring someone to QC.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

exavolt said:


> Nooo... Poor QC strikes again. I wonder if it's cheaper to send replacements than hiring someone to QC.


I opened a dispute I bought them from nicehck so hopefully Jim takes care of it. I sent a video of the sound cutting out I didn't know how to capture a video of reversed polarity issues so I emphasised the sound in the video to show the sound basically goes out with the polarity change.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jan 17, 2019)

Scaven said:


> I have some issue with the way the treble is handled in both the KPE and TSMR-3, I am a bit treble sensitive. The TSMR-3 I need to EQ the treble down a bit otherwise they are harsh. The KPE treble sometimes sounds out of phase to me. I wouldn't say the soundstage is too much better on the TSMR compared to the MH755's I have. Maybe my hearing is going
> 
> Having said that, the cable on the MH755 is atrocious. I will be re-cabling mine.



When you recable the MH755 could you share photos of the process? It seems like it would be very fragile..

Edited:  damn autocorrect...it thought process and princess were the same. LOL. I should never reply with my tablet...the text is so small in the reply box I should use a magnifying glass.


----------



## HungryPanda

@exavolt thanks a lot for the link for the MH755 mod, I'm so doing it as I have a few of those mmcx connectors. The tiny cable drives me mad


----------



## kookaudio

HungryPanda said:


> @exavolt thanks a lot for the link for the MH755 mod, I'm so doing it as I have a few of those mmcx connectors. The tiny cable drives me mad


Link??
I probably missed something: I only saw a pic, which was not very clear too...


----------



## CoiL

Scaven said:


> Got them from ebay, if they are not legit they still sound amazing.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Original-Sony-MH755-Headset-Earphone-for-SBH20-SBH50-SBH52-Bluetooth-Z2-Z3-Z4-Z5/183160856953?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649



Ok, I`m ready to take a try @ MH755 after looking at that page and several other pages about modding and graphs: https://clarityfidelity.blogspot.com/2017/03/sony-mh755-iem.html
Harman target compensated graph looks pretty good and will see what I can do with custom re-shelling with them. Will report back when finished and compared to KP.


----------



## exavolt

HungryPanda said:


> @exavolt thanks a lot for the link for the MH755 mod, I'm so doing it as I have a few of those mmcx connectors. The tiny cable drives me mad


Glad to help. Got it from crinacle's subreddit. Wish I could find the original creator so I can credit it properly.



kookaudio said:


> Link??
> I probably missed something: I only saw a pic, which was not very clear too...


When you click the imgur link I provided few pages back, it should display the image in full resolution (2000x2000) and the texts should be easily readable.


----------



## vurtomatic (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi everyone, I've been using a Tennmak Pro Dual Dynamic Driver Professional In Ear Sport Detach MMCX Earphone with 4 driver inside Vs SE215 SE535--2017 Version to replace my dearly departed Westone Um2.

While I like bass (listen to electronic/techno), I find the Tennmak's sound too congested and boomy.

I'm wondering if the Tin Audio T2 will be a good alternative or if there are other options I should be looking at? The T2 is going for $29 shipped which is a great price and I think I'd like to keep to the sub-$50 range.

I didn't include the T2 Pro because I read there's no change to the bass and instead they've improved on the high-end.

Another alternative I came across is the Echobox Finder X1 but it's double the price on Amazon.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vurtomatic said:


> Hi everyone, I've been using a Tennmak Pro Dual Dynamic Driver Professional In Ear Sport Detach MMCX Earphone with 4 driver inside Vs SE215 SE535--2017 Version to replace my dearly departed Westone Um2.
> 
> While I like bass (listen to electronic/techno), I find the Tennmak's sound too congested and boomy.
> 
> ...


the t2 is a completely different beast than the tennmak pro--less bassy/boomy, more balanced and detailed w/a bigger stage. the finder is likewise less bass-emphasized, more analytical and balanced. both are good for certain genres, but if you want more bottom end at the sub-50 pricepoint i'd also look at the trn v80 or bosshifi b3s; the bqeyz bq3 is also worth a look.


----------



## Slater (Jan 17, 2019)

vurtomatic said:


> Hi everyone, I've been using a Tennmak Pro Dual Dynamic Driver Professional In Ear Sport Detach MMCX Earphone with 4 driver inside Vs SE215 SE535--2017 Version to replace my dearly departed Westone Um2.
> 
> While I like bass (listen to electronic/techno), I find the Tennmak's sound too congested and boomy.
> 
> ...



That’s a great price for the T2.

I listen to a lot of techno and electronic also. But the T2, as awesome as it is, will probably leave you wanting more with those genres. It just doesn’t have the low end grunt to be satisfying.


----------



## Markolav (Jan 17, 2019)

You can actually turn T2 into a basshead-iem with very simple mode; cover the holes under the nozzles with blue tack or something. I tried it and it works, a bit too bassy for me though.


----------



## Slater

Markolav said:


> You can actually turn T2 into a basshead-iem with very simple mode; cover the holes under the nozzles with blue tack or something. I tried it and it works, a bit too bassy for me though.



I tried that mod and didn’t really care for it. It just made the low end overpowering and really sloppy.

I’d rather have less bass but tight/precise than a wall of loose/sloppy bass.

Also, I have loads of other v shaped earphones. The T2 are special and unique, and I wanted to keep them just as they are.


----------



## HungryPanda

I wouldn't alter my Tin Audio's T2 love them as they are


----------



## vurtomatic (Jan 17, 2019)

loomisjohnson said:


> the t2 is a completely different beast than the tennmak pro--less bassy/boomy, more balanced and detailed w/a bigger stage. the finder is likewise less bass-emphasized, more analytical and balanced. both are good for certain genres, but if you want more bottom end at the sub-50 pricepoint i'd also look at the trn v80 or bosshifi b3s; the bqeyz bq3 is also worth a look.



Thank you very much for the suggestions. I'm leaning towards the BQ3 after quickly looking at the reviews for that and the TRN V80. One review described the V80 as sibilant and another BQ3 review compared it with the V80 and described the V80's treble as grainy and aggressive.



Slater said:


> I listen to a lot of techno and electronic also. But the T2, as awesome as it is, will probably leave you wanting more with those genres. It just doesn’t have the low end grunt to be satisfying.



Thanks for your insight, especially with the similar genres. It's certainly tough to find budget IEMs that can deliver on the bass without it being boomy and muddying the rest.

Maybe one last question: Should I look into cable upgrades or ear tips with the BQ3 while I'm on Aliexpress? Sorry I very seldom make new audio purchases these days.


----------



## DBaldock9

vurtomatic said:


> Hi everyone, I've been using a Tennmak Pro Dual Dynamic Driver Professional In Ear Sport Detach MMCX Earphone with 4 driver inside Vs SE215 SE535--2017 Version to replace my dearly departed Westone Um2.
> 
> While I like bass (listen to electronic/techno), I find the Tennmak's sound too congested and boomy.
> 
> ...



You might consider the ZhiYin Z5000 ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...etal-Earphone-With-MMCX-Bass/32738712329.html ), which has strong low Bass, but not as much Mid-Bass as the Tennmak Pro.
I use the Tennmak Pro when I'm sleeping, because it does have that warm Bass / Mid-Bass signature.
The Z5000, due to its size and shape, isn't comfortable for me to use while sleeping - but other than that, it's a really nice earphone.


----------



## Slater

vurtomatic said:


> Thanks for your insight, especially with the similar genres. It's certainly tough to find budget IEMs that can deliver on the bass without it being boomy and muddying the rest.
> 
> Maybe one last question: Should I look into cable upgrades or ear tips with the BQ3 while I'm on Aliexpress? Sorry I very seldom make new audio purchases these days.



Cables aren’t really necessary, unless a stock cable is particularly poor quality. The stock BQEYZ cables are just fine. You can always upgrade the cable down the road.

Tips are always good to have, and by trying out different types of tips you can tweak the sound.


----------



## vurtomatic

DBaldock9 said:


> You might consider the ZhiYin Z5000 ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...etal-Earphone-With-MMCX-Bass/32738712329.html ), which has strong low Bass, but not as much Mid-Bass as the Tennmak Pro.
> I use the Tennmak Pro when I'm sleeping, because it does have that warm Bass / Mid-Bass signature.
> The Z5000, due to its size and shape, isn't comfortable for me to use while sleeping - but other than that, it's a really nice earphone.



Thanks for the suggestion! The Z5000 reviews sound great, unanimously praising its bass. Does the Z5000 sound clearer than the Tennmak Pro? The Tennmak's boominess really bothers me.

Has anyone compared the Z5000 and the BQ3? I knew coming back on Head-Fi is going down a rabbit hole!


----------



## silverfishla

vurtomatic said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! The Z5000 reviews sound great, unanimously praising its bass. Does the Z5000 sound clearer than the Tennmak Pro? The Tennmak's boominess really bothers me.
> 
> Has anyone compared the Z5000 and the BQ3? I knew coming back on Head-Fi is going down a rabbit hole!


I’ll compare them....BQ3 is is a great all rounder with a good bass section.  Probably the best one I’ve heard in the price range.  I like it over the T2 regular and pros, and V80.  Probably like it better than the Co Donguri brass as a whole (though those have a little magic to them.  zhiyin 5000 is a muddled mess with a big fat bass.  The clarity is subpar.  Skip it.  They hurt my ears both aurally and physically.  A crude build as well.


----------



## Wiljen

silverfishla said:


> I’ll compare them....BQ3 is is a great all rounder with a good bass section.  Probably the best one I’ve heard in the price range.  I like it over the T2 regular and pros, and V80.  Probably like it better than the Co Donguri brass as a whole (though those have a little magic to them.  zhiyin 5000 is a muddled mess with a big fat bass.  The clarity is subpar.  Skip it.  They hurt my ears both aurally and physically.  A crude build as well.



BQ3 is really good at its price point and will be hard to beat.  The only caveat is that it has some phase issues so can have some funky imaging at times.   I still really like the BQ3 as it does a lot well,  it took me quite awhile to find the imaging issue as it does not crop up often so it may be that you never notice it.


----------



## exavolt (Jan 17, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> BQ3 is really good at its price point and will be hard to beat.  The only caveat is that it has some phase issues so can have some funky imaging at times.   I still really like the BQ3 as it does a lot well,  it took me quite awhile to find the imaging issue as it does not crop up often so it may be that you never notice it.


Part of my ritual upon receiving a new unit is to run the phase test:

or https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_polaritycheck.php


----------



## vurtomatic

silverfishla said:


> I’ll compare them....BQ3 is is a great all rounder with a good bass section.  Probably the best one I’ve heard in the price range.  I like it over the T2 regular and pros, and V80.  Probably like it better than the Co Donguri brass as a whole (though those have a little magic to them.  zhiyin 5000 is a muddled mess with a big fat bass.  The clarity is subpar.  Skip it.  They hurt my ears both aurally and physically.  A crude build as well.





Wiljen said:


> BQ3 is really good at its price point and will be hard to beat.  The only caveat is that it has some phase issues so can have some funky imaging at times.   I still really like the BQ3 as it does a lot well,  it took me quite awhile to find the imaging issue as it does not crop up often so it may be that you never notice it.



Thank you so much for your insights!


----------



## Wiljen

exavolt said:


> Part of my ritual upon receiving a new unit is to run the phase test:
> 
> or https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_polaritycheck.php




I'm speaking of phasing between drivers in the unit, not overall polarity.   I agree that is an issue as well but that is generally far more pronounced.   Throw the BQ3 on REW or ARTA and look at the phase diagram and you will find what I am referencing.


----------



## exavolt

Wiljen said:


> I'm speaking of phasing between drivers in the unit, not overall polarity.   I agree that is an issue as well but that is generally far more pronounced.   Throw the BQ3 on REW or ARTA and look at the phase diagram and you will find what I am referencing.


Ah. That's one of my concerns for multi-driver model. Either the wire is simply not connected (or got disconnected on transit or after some use) or wrong polarity or the driver is dead.

Now I remember one of the reasons why I prefer chi-fi with less drivers.


----------



## Sonnycz (Jan 18, 2019)

So I just got this Meizu HD50 and I am confused about the sound. Compared to ANY of my other headphones the treble on these sounds really really bad even after 15+ hours of burn in. It is seriously muffled. The bass and mids are there and I hear no distortion but the high frequencies seems like they're simply cut off from a certain point up.

Is it a common flaw that a headphone is missing the treble?
Is it how they're supposed to sound?
Or Is it possible that the drivers they're blown in some way that affects higher freqiencies only?

If someone here heard them please share your experience.


----------



## TechnoidFR

The HD 50 is just crap. I review it 2 years ago and it's really bad headphones. Go superlux !


----------



## Sonnycz

Yeah, looks like it really is. It sounds like Marshall II :/. And thanks for a tip.


----------



## Slater

Sonnycz said:


> So I just got this Meizu HD50 and I am confused about the sound. Compared to ANY of my other headphones the treble on these sounds really really bad even after 15+ hours of burn in. It is seriously muffled. The bass and mids are there and I hear no distortion but the high frequencies seems like they're simply cut off from a certain point up.
> 
> Is it a common flaw that a headphone is missing the treble?
> Is it how they're supposed to sound?
> ...



The HD50 uses a biofiber diaphragm. It’s overall sound is pretty mediocre. Like you said, the treble is the problem.

The build quality of the headphone is amazing on the other hand.

They make great donor headphones for driver swaps because of the build quality.


----------



## Sonnycz (Jan 18, 2019)

I agree, physically HD50 is absolutely great ! And the case is superb too.

I have a long time broken Audio-Technica ATH-ES55 and AKG K450 in my drawer. Should I swap one of those ?!


----------



## Slater (Jan 18, 2019)

Sonnycz said:


> I agree, physically HD50 is absolutely great ! And the case is superb too.
> 
> I have a long time broken Audio-Technica ATH-ES55 and AKG K450 in my drawer. Should I swap one of those ?!



Sure, whatever you want. It just has to be 40mm. Also, you have to keep an eye on the depth of the driver, as well as the width of magnet on the back of the driver. The stock driver is a pretty tight fit inside the cup.

I used some triple diaphragm drivers from Aliexpress. It almost fit. I ended up having to shave a bit of the plastic off of the inside of the driver cup that was hitting the magnet.

It will be different for every driver though. Some drivers will fit fine. You just have to try one.

The good thing is the HD50 is very easy to open up and work on, so you won’t hve any trouble.

Also, I’d recommend these threads for the HD50:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/meizu-hd-50.790491/

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...l-your-full-sized-headphone-mods-here.867426/


----------



## Sonnycz

Ok I'll see what I can do. But I think I'm going to end up having a professional do it for me .


----------



## Nimweth

The CCA C10 continues to impress. After 24 hours burn in I think these are going to be my new #1 IEM. Mind you, I have the **** coming soon......


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nimweth said:


> The CCA C10 continues to impress. After 24 hours burn in I think these are going to be my new #1 IEM. Mind you, I have the **** coming soon......



Agree too. They need burn in and seems very awesome for this price. Different tuning of ZS7, more aerial but interesting


----------



## Nimweth

TechnoidFR said:


> Agree too. They need burn in and seems very awesome for this price. Different tuning of ZS7, more aerial but interesting


I haven't heard the ZS7 but the C10 is way better than the ZS10 IMO. It's worth trying different tips, I'm using Spiral Dots at the moment and I will give Spinfits a try as well.


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> The CCA C10 continues to impress. After 24 hours burn in I think these are going to be my new #1 IEM. Mind you, I have the **** coming soon......


I love both equally the same since they are two different beast! 

The C10 is balanced and lively, while the **** is neutral and natural 


-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 18, 2019)

Curiosity killed the cat and it was killing me as well! ...just pulled the trigger on the SONY MH755


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nimweth said:


> I haven't heard the ZS7 but the C10 is way better than the ZS10 IMO. It's worth trying different tips, I'm using Spiral Dots at the moment and I will give Spinfits a try as well.



Yes, one of the best of my collection
https://twitter.com/Chifi_Fr/status/1086233239583375360?s=19

My top 5


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> Curiosity killed the cat and it was killing me as well! ...just pulled the trigger on the SONY MH755



My MH755 arrived today and I have just finished taping up the longer side of the J cable... not pretty but at least I can use it now.  Meanwhile my husband is in the kitchen doing something more serious to his pair...


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 18, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> My MH755 arrived today and I have just finished taping up the longer side of the J cable... not pretty but at least I can use it now.  Meanwhile my husband is in the kitchen doing something more serious to his pair...


Yea, just bought the short cabled straight jack SONY MH755, instead of the L-jack or long cabled L-jack. I have a new SONY extension jack laying somewhere around the house, which I'll attach to the short straight jack once they arrive.

...I feel like a kid again with these projects!


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> Yea, just bought the short cabled straight jack SONY MH755, instead of the L-jack or long cabled L-jack. I have a new SONY extension jack laying somewhere around the house, which I'll attach to the short straight jack once they arrive.




There were choices?  Mine is short but is also a J cable so I had to tape one side to make it the same length as the other. Sadly my extension jack is black so it looks stupid with the white cable. Plus the right angle jack into the extender is also annoying.  This was a UK seller so it arrived quickly but maybe I should see what others look like.


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> There were choices?  Mine is short but is also a J cable so I had to tape one side to make it the same length as the other. Sadly my extension jack is black so it looks stupid with the white cable. Plus the right angle jack into the extender is also annoying.  This was a UK seller so it arrived quickly but maybe I should see what others look like.


There were three choices:

1) Short cable straight jack

2) Short cable L-jack

3) OEM long cable L-jack

Didn't trust number 3...too many fakes!


----------



## durwood

The MH755 really is a great sounding earphone, I like the sound more than the IT01 (just by a little) and damn they can take some power and still sound ridiculously clean. They have a similar sounding bass profile to the IT01. For kicks I had them powered up on my JDS O2 and went past what a reasonable person should listen to them for a brief moment. I had ordered the bluetooth set before I was aware the lone rangers were legit. I ordered just the earphones from ebay so I can mode them for a detachable cable. I also recently picked up the MH1C, but the MH755 draws me in more. I am battling my urges to buy a KPE and/or a ZS7 right now.


----------



## normanl

1clearhead said:


> Well? So far, the **** are surpassing my wildest imagination on what I can get for a budget priced IEM with a neutral sound signature! If by the weekend the **** continues to outperform the DC1, F01, T2, and even the SENDIY M1221 with no harshness or sibilance? I'm going to go ahead and rate these "TOP on my rating chart" right upthere with the C10's!
> 
> Unless anything changes in their sound signature, these would be the best neutral IEM's I've heard by far!


Do you mean that **** is "**** **** 1BA + 1DD + Ceramic Piezoelectric Hybrid 3 Stick Unit In Ear Earphone"? If you can choose only one between **** and C10, which will be it? Thanks.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 18, 2019)

durwood said:


> The MH755 really is a great sounding earphone, I like the sound more than the IT01 (just by a little) and damn they can take some power and still sound ridiculously clean. They have a similar sounding bass profile to the IT01. For kicks I had them powered up on my JDS O2 and went past what a reasonable person should listen to them for a brief moment. I had ordered the bluetooth set before I was aware the lone rangers were legit. I ordered just the earphones from ebay so I can mode them for a detachable cable. I also recently picked up the MH1C, but the MH755 draws me in more. I am battling my urges to buy a KPE and/or a ZS7 right now.


Other options you could look into for a cheaper price...    **** = Neutral  *-*  C10 = balanced


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> There were three choices:
> 
> 1) Short cable straight jack
> 
> ...



I never saw a listing with those choices..only  short cable L jack.


----------



## 1clearhead

normanl said:


> Do you mean that **** is "**** **** 1BA + 1DD + Ceramic Piezoelectric Hybrid 3 Stick Unit In Ear Earphone"? If you can choose only one between **** and C10, which will be it? Thanks.


Sorry, I actually like both for their distinctive uniqueness! Both sound signatures are different, so I really choose both!






Too cute to choose just one!


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> There were three choices:
> 
> 1) Short cable straight jack
> 
> ...



Honestly, I don’t trust any of them. Like you said, too many fakes!

I would get some of these to mod (reshell, recable, etc), if I knew for a fact which Aliexpress or eBay listings were 100% genuine.


----------



## durwood

Careful with the DT# talk, that is a banned brand I thought. I would recommend stopping before the police come in.
Graph



Spoiler











Someone had posted about how to check the serial number against the date codes for the MH755. I bought a set from here and I will measure against the ones that came with my bluetooth set. The bluetooth adapter is pretty nice too, I think it sounded better than the xiaomi one I bought.


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> I never saw a listing with those choices..only  short cable L jack.


As you can see below, the one I bought is circled in red...

Left: Short cable straight jack *-* Center: OEM long cable L-jack *-* Right: Short cable L-jack



*Courtesy of taobao


----------



## mbwilson111

Oh that is why I didn't have those options.  I can't do taobao.  I only found ebay links


----------



## eggnogg (Jan 18, 2019)

the price here is so cheap, so i get this 2pcs for $10, and comparing both unit, with different S/N is a sign of genuine set.
and its better than last time "under 10bucks" contender.

MH755>>>nicehck ep10>ez D4


Spoiler: [][]


----------



## Slater

durwood said:


> Careful with the DT# talk, that is a banned brand I thought. I would recommend stopping before the police come in.
> Graph
> 
> 
> ...



Just remember, serial numbers and cable tags can all be faked too. 

These scammers are smart, and keep making the counterfeits more and more accurate. Who remembers the counterfeit Xiaomi Pro HD? Those had everything matching the real deal. A few years ago I bought a Sennheiser Momentum that turned out to be the highest quality counterfeit I’ve ever seen. It actually exceeded the genuine headphone in some ways.

The only difference between the Xiaomi Pro HD and Sennheiser counterfeits and the real thing was the sound. But if you don’t have a genuine one to compare you’d probably never know. Luckily, I knew the Momentum was fake the second I heard it because I knew what a genuine sounded like. But if I didn’t have a known genuine available to compare with, I would have never known because the fake sounded “OK”.

Since I’ve never heard one these Sonys, I wouldn’t know for sure if one I bought was real or not since I don’t have a genuine one to compare with.


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> Oh that is why I didn't have those options.  I can't do taobao.  I only found ebay links


If you noticed, I only trust the ones with the tags. The one in the center without the tag is an OEM cable and can be questionable since it could be a fake aftermarket IEM.


----------



## eggnogg

ha, then maybe i got lucky, fake or not, imo my unit is better soundwise (not to mention cheaper) than nicehck ep10&ez D4


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 18, 2019)

Slater said:


> *Just remember, serial numbers and cable tags can all be faked too. *
> 
> These scammers are smart, and keep making the counterfeits more and more accurate. Who remembers the counterfeit Xiaomi Pro HD? Those had everything matching the real deal. A few years ago I bought a Sennheiser Momentum that turned out to be the highest quality counterfeit I’ve ever seen. It actually exceeded the genuine headphone in some ways.
> 
> ...


...that can be true as well.

Crossed-fingers!...don't want to jinx myself!


----------



## kookaudio

eggnogg said:


> the price here is so cheap, so i get this 2pcs for $10, and comparing both unit, with different S/N is a sign of genuine set.
> and its better than last time "under 10bucks" contender.
> 
> MH755>>>nicehck ep10>ez D4
> ...


Here... where?


----------



## eggnogg

kookaudio said:


> Here... where?



its on my local reseller
https://www.tokopedia.com/1bestchoi...tooth-device-earphone-mw600-sbh20-sbh50-52-54


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> If you noticed, I only trust the ones with the tags. The one in the center without the tag is an OEM cable and can be questionable since it could be a fake aftermarket IEM.



Mine has tags.  Anyway why would there be fakes for an $8 iem?


----------



## trellus

eggnogg said:


> the price here is so cheap, so i get this 2pcs for $10, and comparing both unit, with different S/N is a sign of genuine set.
> and its better than last time "under 10bucks" contender.
> 
> MH755>>>nicehck ep10>ez D4
> ...



Hmmm well I either got a fake or else my ears are different because while I thought they sounded “good”, I find them substantially lower in SQ than than the EP10.

They sound pretty neutral to me, very clean / low distortion, but congested and boring and, well, cheap.


----------



## HungryPanda

What size drivers are the MH755?


----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> Hmmm well I either got a fake or else my ears are different because while I thought they sounded “good”, I find them substantially lower in SQ than than the EP10.
> 
> They sound pretty neutral to me, very clean / low distortion, but congested and boring and, well, cheap.



Do a test to make sure you have the right and the left one in the correct ears.   Mine is wired differently than I expected.  The shorter cable is for the left... on my pair.  Too late to compare with Panda's pair because he already has removed his cable.  I find if I inadvertently reverse right and left, the music will be congested as the spacial cues are wrong.


----------



## CoiL (Jan 18, 2019)

durwood said:


> The MH755 really is a great sounding earphone, I like the sound more than the IT01 (just by a little) and damn they can take some power and still sound ridiculously clean.


IT01 can also take crazy amount of power (I`m running them @ 3V/80mA per channel) and when You remove nozzle grills - this thing gets crazy good.
But it is quite interesting that You find MH755 and IT01 similar sounding ( or did I misunderstood?) - they should be noticeably different.
Also, looking at MH755 waterfall/distortion graphs, bass is pretty distorted and slow-roll-off (slow). IT01 should be in whole next level in that area with graphene diaphragm+ helmholz resonator+ near 1 tesla magnetic force, and I believe it is.
and... what tips do You use @ IT01?



durwood said:


> Spoiler


That graph looks pretty horrible to me up from 2kHz. Of course, graphs don`t tell the whole story.



HungryPanda said:


> What size drivers are the MH755?


Wondering same. If they sound good like it is hyped, I might take up driver implementation into ZS3/ZS4 shells and do proper shell/nozzle tuning also.


----------



## Zerohour88

Tipsy Dunmer (around usd$100 on taobao, dual-DD, I think)





there's also another N52 dual-DD, the Lava V2, usd$250






lastly, there's the Tipsy Super, 5BA (Knowles?), usd$800 wew, but seems only CIEM


----------



## loomisjohnson

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine has tags.  Anyway why would there be fakes for an $8 iem?


really good question, but they are ubiquitous--maybe the calculus is that there's more profit  in a high-volume, low cost item. i got burned with a fake (<$12 fake) xioami piston which included incredibly elaborate counterfeit packaging, warranty card, etc.-you gotta admire the dedication. i also unwittingly bought a fake klipsch x10 which was better built and better sounding than the real thing.


----------



## chickenmoon

trellus said:


> Hmmm well I either got a fake or else my ears are different because while I thought they sounded “good”, I find them substantially lower in SQ than than the EP10.
> 
> They sound pretty neutral to me, *very clean / low distortion, but congested and boring* and, well, cheap.



Sums it up very well I think, I've got an initial wow factor because of the former but get fed-up with them after less than five minutes because of the latter.


----------



## durwood (Jan 18, 2019)

CoiL said:


> IT01 can also take crazy amount of power (I`m running them @ 3V/80mA per channel) and when You remove nozzle grills - this thing gets crazy good.
> But it is quite interesting that You find MH755 and IT01 similar sounding ( or did I misunderstood?) - they should be noticeably different.



Bass profile is similar that is what I meant, the MH755 is more lively due to the lower treble boost.



> Also, looking at MH755 waterfall/distortion graphs, bass is pretty distorted and slow-roll-off (slow). IT01 should be in whole next level in that area with graphene diaphragm+ helmholz resonator+ near 1 tesla magnetic force, and I believe it is.
> and... what tips do You use @ IT01?



I will try and measure both distortion and waterfall plots this weekend. The stock tips work for me on the IT01, so I didn't change them. I typically only change tips if they won't stay in my ears.



> That graph looks pretty horrible to me up from 2kHz. Of course, graphs don`t tell the whole story.



I hope I didn't confuse you, that is not the MH755, that is the **** someone was talking about.



> Wondering same. If they sound good like it is hyped, I might take up driver implementation into ZS3/ZS4 shells and do proper shell/nozzle tuning also.


I thought about moving the drivers into a shell that I like better, but I think the cable mode will be fine for me.


----------



## LucasFur

DBaldock9 said:


> You might consider the ZhiYin Z5000 ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...etal-Earphone-With-MMCX-Bass/32738712329.html ), which has strong low Bass, but not as much Mid-Bass as the Tennmak Pro.
> I use the Tennmak Pro when I'm sleeping, because it does have that warm Bass / Mid-Bass signature.
> The Z5000, due to its size and shape, isn't comfortable for me to use while sleeping - but other than that, it's a really nice earphone.


To DBaldock: Its surprising that all your Favs are a similar style but your still willing to try these silicon style earbuds.


Does anybody know, Genuinely how many different styles there are? Is there a possibility its like the watch industry where majority is done with ETA movements? 
In this case using the same drivers, different cases?


----------



## Slater (Jan 18, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine has tags.  Anyway why would there be fakes for an $8 iem?



They make fake *eggs (yes, individual $0.03 eggs that are completely fake)*, fake rice made of plastic pellets, fake honey, fake baby formula, fake Apple air pods, fake Apple ear buds, fake batteries, fake steamed dumplings made from chopped cardboard, fake beef, fake noodles, etc.

Even fake electronis chips and individual circuit board components, when the genuine ones may only cost $0.05 or $0.10 each!

So yeah, I’m sure there’s loads of money to be made in selling fake Sonys for $8.


----------



## FUYU

HungryPanda said:


> What size drivers are the MH755?



I remember it being 9.2mm in diameter.


----------



## Adide

In this Sony craze your best bet would be getting a pair from a trusted Xperia owner (mh750) or respectively Sony BT receiver owner (mh755). Ask your family or acquaintances, you'll be surprised.

Ebay or even Amazon purchases are mostly a gamble - I've read Amazon reviews of ppl claiming those are fake.
A better bet would be local classifieds where Jon owner of Xperia is selling his set because he has no use of it. Not bullet proof but better chances to get the genuine stuff imo.

If you're getting a random mh750/mh755 from the web you have a massive chance of getting a fake one.

So for the sake of relevance I would advice to always state provenance first when sharing impressions of this unexpected hot item.

My 2c.


----------



## silverfishla

So I think I’ve ordered my las stop on the $125-$200 price range.  Ordered the CCA C16 and already have the DM6, Whizzer Kylin, and Moondrop Kanas Pro.  So far, Whizzer is my favorite by a fair margin.


----------



## vault108 (Jan 18, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> So I think I’ve ordered my las stop on the $125-$200 price range.  Ordered the CCA C16 and already have the DM6, Whizzer Kylin, and Moondrop Kanas Pro.  So far, Whizzer is my favorite by a fair margin.


CCA C16 look like it could be a good cheap 8BA Chi-Fi if all the BAs are real Knowles. It has two 22955 low frequency BAs like the Moondrop A8. DM6 has one 22955.
*I had to look up the cost of the BAs in the C16 on Mouser. The total cost for the all the BAs is around $100, how are they even selling these thing at around $100?


----------



## chinmie

trellus said:


> Hmmm well I either got a fake or else my ears are different because while I thought they sounded “good”, I find them substantially lower in SQ than than the EP10.
> 
> They sound pretty neutral to me, very clean / low distortion, but congested and boring and, well, cheap.



i suggested a friend of mine to buy this, and he also didn't like it too much..he also didn't like the ER4XR sound (or the Kanas for that matter). so we conclude that if someone don't like the Harman curve models, chances are they will not like the mh755. 



mbwilson111 said:


> Do a test to make sure you have the right and the left one in the correct ears.   Mine is wired differently than I expected.  The shorter cable is for the left... on my pair.  Too late to compare with Panda's pair because he already has removed his cable.  I find if I inadvertently reverse right and left, the music will be congested as the spacial cues are wrong.



all J cabled earphones  that is wired correctly will always has the left channel with shorter cable (at least that i know of) 



Adide said:


> In this Sony craze your best bet would be getting a pair from a trusted Xperia owner (mh750) or respectively Sony BT receiver owner (mh755). Ask your family or acquaintances, you'll be surprised.
> 
> Ebay or even Amazon purchases are mostly a gamble - I've read Amazon reviews of ppl claiming those are fake.
> A better bet would be local classifieds where Jon owner of Xperia is selling his set because he has no use of it. Not bullet proof but better chances to get the genuine stuff imo.
> ...



a current owner of SBH20 contacted me and eventually bought a spare MH755. he compared it to his own MH755, and it sounds the same. all other marks also checks out (different serial numbers, physical built, etc) so we conclude the seller indeed sells original mh755.

i still think it is weird to make fakes of something that is initially cheap and was meant for bundling purposes, and not popularly sought after at that. so my thinking on this would simply be a surplus stock of a really large quantity production to push the price down (just like Batman's mask)


----------



## trellus

chinmie said:


> i suggested a friend of mine to buy this, and he also didn't like it too much..he also didn't like the ER4XR sound (or the Kanas for that matter). so we conclude that if someone don't like the Harman curve models, chances are they will not like the mh755.



Perhaps there’s something to that, although the Tin Audio T2 seems to be close to the Harman curve from what I’ve read and I enjoy that substantially more than the MH755.  It just sounds a lot less refined and enjoyable to my ears, by far, than the T2.


----------



## Zerohour88

vault108 said:


> CCA C16 look like it could be a good cheap 8BA Chi-Fi if all the BAs are real Knowles. It has two 22955 low frequency BAs like the Moondrop A8. DM6 has one 22955.
> *I had to look up the cost of the BAs in the C16 on Mouser. The total cost for the all the BAs is around $100, how are they even selling these thing at around $100?



um, no, I don't think any of the BA are Knowles. Its probably Bellsing who make copies of Knowles BA and uses the same part number, that's all. Not even CCA advertise any kind of Knowles BA


----------



## chinmie

trellus said:


> Perhaps there’s something to that, although the Tin Audio T2 seems to be close to the Harman curve from what I’ve read and I enjoy that substantially more than the MH755.  It just sounds a lot less refined and enjoyable to my ears, by far, than the T2.



i don't consider the T2 to be Harman curved (based on my ears, not really doing scientific measurements or anything) 

the T2 is balanced, but have a hyped up treble that makes it engaging and exciting. it is one of iem that i really like the sound signature. the only improvement i could think of about the T2 is for a more smoother treble and farther extension, also better fit. 

haven't tried the T2 pro yet though..  because i kinda found my upgrade of the T2 on my Eternal Melody EM2 

and comparing the T2 to even the Etymotic, the T2 would sound more enjoyable and engaging.

the mh755 is more similar response to the Etys


----------



## silverfishla

vault108 said:


> CCA C16 look like it could be a good cheap 8BA Chi-Fi if all the BAs are real Knowles. It has two 22955 low frequency BAs like the Moondrop A8. DM6 has one 22955.
> *I had to look up the cost of the BAs in the C16 on Mouser. The total cost for the all the BAs is around $100, how are they even selling these thing at around $100?


I don’t think they are Knowles.


----------



## SybilLance

1clearhead said:


> Sorry, I actually like both for their distinctive uniqueness! Both sound signatures are different, so I really choose both!
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute to choose just one!


Clear, do you happen to have the relatively old Ostry KC06A? If you do, or at least have heard it, how would you compare its sound with this new 3-driver piezoelectric in-ear you're so enthusiastic about?


----------



## superuser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

I think much ado about the 3-driver piezoelectric in-ear is misplaced. I shall just say its pretty crap sounding to *me*.


----------



## durwood (Jan 19, 2019)

Well if they are faking samsung akg's why not others?
https://www.samsung.com/sg/support/...ized-earphones-tuned-by-akg-vs-un-authorized/

it has to suck to make a decision to show consumers the difference between fake and real...because it basically tells the counterfeiters what they need to fix to make it more real.


----------



## toddy0191

superuser1 said:


> I think much ado about the 3-driver piezoelectric in-ear is misplaced. I shall just say its pretty crap sounding to *me*.



I know you usually listen to much higher end sets, so as somebody who dwells firmly in the budget area, I'm genuinely interested to see what you mean by "crap'.


----------



## superuser1

toddy0191 said:


> I know you usually listen to much higher end sets, so as somebody who dwells firmly in the budget area, I'm genuinely interested to see what you mean by "crap'.


Its actually not about the price. I think the ZSN is great for the price. This lacks basic cohesion between spectrum to me and that's just not acceptable to me irrespective of the price. However to dispel any prejudices i would be listening to them at length tomorrow to give a more detailed idea.


----------



## CoiL (Jan 19, 2019)

durwood said:


> The stock tips work for me on the IT01, so I didn't change them. I typically only change tips if they won't stay in my ears.


That`s Your biggest mistake about IT01 - it needs very wide bore tips and this is not just my opinion, read IT01 thread, almost everyone are using wide-bore silicones on them to sound best. Tips do change sound and it`s not only about fit/comfort.
And like I said, when nozzle grill is removed (it has nylon mesh under metal grill also), it becomes different detail-beast (no sibilance or harshness). But not everyone dare to do and use it like that. Though, I highly recommend it.



durwood said:


> I hope I didn't confuse you, that is not the MH755, that is the **** someone was talking about.


I know. I was talking about ****.


durwood said:


> I thought about moving the drivers into a shell that I like better, but I think the cable mode will be fine for me.


Shell mod isn`t so easy. It needs lot of tuning, right chamber design, right venting similar to original, right nozzle design etc. It certainly isn`t just "plug-n-play" mod.


silverfishla said:


> So I think I’ve ordered my las stop on the $125-$200 price range.  Ordered the CCA C16 and already have the DM6, Whizzer Kylin, and Moondrop Kanas Pro.  So far, Whizzer is my favorite by a fair margin.


Interesting. So far out of those 3, from what I`ve read, Kylin seems to get least positive feedback. Though, all of them should sound great, depending on personal sound signature preferences, gear matchup, music preference, tip used etc.
To me, seems like Kinera Idun Deluxe (also regular), DM6, IT01S, Kanas Pro (also regular) and Whizzer Kylin are all safe bet at 100-200$ price range!


----------



## IryxBRO (Jan 20, 2019)

Working on the review of Tanchjim Oxygen - latest double chamber dynamic driver IEMs from this brand. They release products rarely but aptly... Last time it was Darkside IEMs with good lower end extension and warmth across the AFR. Oxigen is a newer model with quite a cost. First impression is very good - good package, built quality is perfect, excellent fit and shape inherited from the previous model. Getting ready to sound quality tests. Full review would show up soon. Couple of photos now:


----------



## toddy0191 (Jan 19, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> Its actually not about the price. I think the ZSN is great for the price. This lacks basic cohesion between spectrum to me and that's just not acceptable to me irrespective of the price. However to dispel any prejudices i would be listening to them at length tomorrow to give a more detailed idea.



Looking forward to hearing your further impressions.

 I've settled on foam tips with mine and they certainly don't seem to lack cohesion to me. They seem flat sounding, like a "slightly" more energetic version of my Etymotic HF3s


----------



## Wiljen

eggnogg said:


> the price here is so cheap, so i get this 2pcs for $10, and comparing both unit, with different S/N is a sign of genuine set.
> and its better than last time "under 10bucks" contender.
> 
> MH755>>>nicehck ep10>ez D4
> ...



They may sound better but they sure as heck don't look as good.  Looks like they took their color inspiration from breakfast.


----------



## HungryPanda

mbwilson111 said:


> My MH755 arrived today and I have just finished taping up the longer side of the J cable... not pretty but at least I can use it now.  Meanwhile my husband is in the kitchen doing something more serious to his pair...


 Well the mmcx attempt went awry (useless mmcx sockets) so decided on a simple recable.


----------



## exavolt

HungryPanda said:


> Well the mmcx attempt went awry (useless mmcx sockets) so decided on a simple recable.


Nice. MH755 HPE.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

HungryPanda said:


> Well the mmcx attempt went awry (useless mmcx sockets) so decided on a simple recable.


nice job I just ordered a cable to do mine. This will be my first time modding headphones so it should be fun.


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> nice job I just ordered a cable to do mine. This will be my first time modding headphones so it should be fun.



HaHa here is my simple mod on the MH755


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> HaHa here is my simple mod on the MH755


Lol


----------



## vault108

IryxBRO said:


> Working on the review of Tanchjim Oxygen - latest double dynamic driver IEMs from this brand. They release products rarely but aptly... Last time it was Darkside IEMs with good lower end extension and warmth across the AFR. Oxigen is a newer model with quite a cost. First impression is very good - good package, built quality is perfect, excellent fit and shape inherited from the previous model. Getting ready to sound quality tests. Full review would show up soon. Couple of photos now:


This IEM look nice and simple. I wish Andromeda S was rounded like this.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 19, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine has tags.  Anyway why would there be fakes for an $8 iem?


Usually, if it's a popular brand like SONY selling like hot cakes, somewhere someone will want part in the cash-flow for making a cheaper offer for a fake. During the years, I've seen many fakes in China and online stores no matter what the price may be. When living in America, I've been had on eBay with fake Sony's, and here in China pretty much the same.


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> Usually, if it's a popular brand like SONY selling like hot cakes, somewhere someone will want part in the cash-flow for even a cheaper offer. During the years, I've seen many fakes in China and online stores no matter what the price may be. When living in America, I've been had on eBay with fake Sony's, and here in China pretty much the same.



Mine sounds amazing...so if it is fake it is an excellent one.


----------



## 1clearhead

SybilLance said:


> Clear, do you happen to have the relatively old Ostry KC06A? If you do, or at least have heard it, how would you compare its sound with this new 3-driver piezoelectric in-ear you're so enthusiastic about?


If memory serves me right, I auditioned the KC06, which I found very clear, but slightly aggressive and bright towards the mid's and highs. But, even though the bass impact was good, sub-bass was not as deep as I would like to be. The **** plays very clear throughout the mid's and highs, but never harsh, aggressive, or sibilant, while the lower sub-bass is really coherent without ever sounding bloated.

...they're still going through my burning session.


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine sounds amazing...so if it is fake it is an excellent one.


Chances are, if they sound really good to you, they're not fakes.


----------



## SybilLance

1clearhead said:


> If memory serves me right, I auditioned the KC06, which I found very clear, but slightly aggressive and bright towards the mid's and highs. But, even though the bass impact was good, sub-bass was not as deep as I would like to be. The **** plays very clear throughout the mid's and highs, but never harsh, aggressive, or sibilant, while the lower sub-bass is really coherent without ever sounding bloated.
> 
> ...they're still going through my burning session.


Thanks. I'm nearly sold. Will wait for further updates.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 19, 2019)

Just received my SONY MH755 today! This is one way to find out they're not fake Sony's. The tags has ghost numbers imprinted on the label. Just rotate the label and inspect it closely you'll see it!

Look at my pictures closely...then compare it with yours. 

 

Here are more PIC's on my original extension SONY cable, which was a separate purchase several years ago...

 

SONY MH755

   -Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> HaHa here is my simple mod on the MH755


Nice!


----------



## chinmie

Wiljen said:


> They may sound better but they sure as heck don't look as good.  Looks like they took their color inspiration from breakfast.



 

just change the tips to other color. now you can make it like a boiled egg


----------



## Ted Presley

I have just received MH755 (Fake or not who knows) with the cost of about 7 USD.

For the price I paid, I give this (real/fake) MH755 a 10/10 for sound quality, at this price, I have never heard a better IEM than this.


----------



## Wiljen (Jan 19, 2019)

Finally got some time to do the compares.  Here is the NiceHck M6 with tips rolled first, and filters rolled 2nd.   Shows the potential for tuning the M6.   All of the Filter runs were done with the Stock tips but all tests were done with the same after-market cable.

Tip Compare


Spoiler



Stock vs Auvio Wide Bore




Stock vs Whirlwind




Stock vs Spinfit Yellow




Stock vs Comply Foam







Filter Comparisons


Spoiler



Stock Filters




LZ A6 Filters

BLUE




Black




Red


 

Gold


 
Gunmetal


 

Magenta


 

Navy


 

Silver


 

Violet


 


BGVP Vented Filter


----------



## Antenne

Just received my SONY MH755 today (too) from Ebay. But the serial/production date numbers don't match. According to the other thread with the taobao picture it is clearly a fake. Although it has ghost numbers on the lable too, but these numbers don't match anything either. ("1264-8132"). I made a claim for a refund at Ebay, will see what the seller says about it.


----------



## CoiL

Where did You bought it from? So others can avoid fakes.
I`m still waiting my white one from eBay.


----------



## Markolav

Im also interested of MH755.


----------



## rad7 (Jan 19, 2019)

So I received a defective unit of TRN BT20 from Ali Express (seller: NiceHCK Audio Store) yesterday. I immediately contacted Jim at the NiceHCK store and explained to him about the defect and even attached a video. He asked me to ship it back to China using a registered post with tracking for a refund. Since I've never shipped anything to China, I wondered about the return shipping cost and asked Jim about this. I haven't heard back from him yet, but AliExpress sent me an email saying that my dispute has been solved & I should send back the item within 9 days for a refund. I paid $28 for it and it doesn't make sense if I have to pay close to this amount for return shipping.

Anyone has any advice on how to deal with a situation like this?


----------



## Antenne

The seller's name was "lovinstar88". It was described as genuine "Original Sony MH755 Kopfhörer für SBH20 SBH50 SBH52 Bluetooth Xperia Z2 Z3 Z4". But I don't believe so. I've bought another pair from a German seller (a white/green one), hopefully more luck this time.
Somebody knows a cheap source for 2-pin in-ear sockets as KZ uses? I've found them at AliExpress and some 0.78mm at eBay, but outrageously high prices for such a small part, even the shipping is much more expensive than anything else. I would like to  change some headphones to removable cable. In terms of prices, it would be almost cheaper to buy the cheapest KZ with removable cable just to salvage the jacks.


----------



## vladstef

Antenne said:


> The seller's name was "lovinstar88". It was described as genuine "Original Sony MH755 Kopfhörer für SBH20 SBH50 SBH52 Bluetooth Xperia Z2 Z3 Z4". But I don't believe so. I've bought another pair from a German seller (a white/green one), hopefully more luck this time.
> Somebody knows a cheap source for 2-pin in-ear sockets as KZ uses? I've found them at AliExpress and some 0.78mm at eBay, but outrageously high prices for such a small part, even the shipping is much more expensive than anything else. I would like to  change some headphones to removable cable. In terms of prices, it would be almost cheaper to buy the cheapest KZ with removable cable just to salvage the jacks.



I have exactly the same problem. The only solution has been using MMCX - much cheaper female parts, especially in bulk, lets say 5 pairs. The only IEM that uses 2 pin that might be worth it as a source for female 2 pin is KZ ZS3 when on sale - I saw it go for as as low as 3-4$  with free shipping, but this is rare and most of the time it is more expensive.


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Just received my SONY MH755 today! This is one way to find out they're not fake Sony's. The tags has ghost numbers imprinted on the label. Just rotate the label and inspect it closely you'll see it!
> 
> Look at my pictures closely...then compare it with yours.
> 
> ...



Nice job Clear!


----------



## CoFire

Can someone repost the link for inspecting MH755 's for fakes? I've looked and can't locate the post that covered it.


----------



## Makahl

CoFire said:


> Can someone repost the link for inspecting MH755 's for fakes? I've looked and can't locate the post that covered it.



I think you're looking for this one.


----------



## thejoker13 (Jan 19, 2019)

vault108 said:


> CCA C16 look like it could be a good cheap 8BA Chi-Fi if all the BAs are real Knowles. It has two 22955 low frequency BAs like the Moondrop A8. DM6 has one 22955.
> *I had to look up the cost of the BAs in the C16 on Mouser. The total cost for the all the BAs is around $100, how are they even selling these thing at around $100?


They aren't using real knowles, but cheaper knockoffs. I could be wrong, but I believe they're using the Bellsing versions patterned after Knowles drivers.
Edit* Sorry about piling on. I responded as soon as I read your comment, and now see several others had also commented as well. I guess getting behind on a thread and reading several pages at once to try and catch up, can have it's negatives, haha. Cheers friend!


----------



## IryxBRO

vault108 said:


> This IEM look nice and simple. I wish Andromeda S was rounded like this.



yep, good and natural shape in Tanchjim. Also small which helps to compensate heavy material used for shells.


----------



## drey101

Antenne said:


> The seller's name was "lovinstar88". It was described as genuine "Original Sony MH755 Kopfhörer für SBH20 SBH50 SBH52 Bluetooth Xperia Z2 Z3 Z4". But I don't believe so. I've bought another pair from a German seller (a white/green one), hopefully more luck this time.
> Somebody knows a cheap source for 2-pin in-ear sockets as KZ uses? I've found them at AliExpress and some 0.78mm at eBay, but outrageously high prices for such a small part, even the shipping is much more expensive than anything else. I would like to  change some headphones to removable cable. In terms of prices, it would be almost cheaper to buy the cheapest KZ with removable cable just to salvage the jacks.


I think the black ones are more likely to be fakes? Not sure but according to the guideline post, they seem to be quite rare and wouldn't be priced the same as the white ones if they were available. Most of the ones being reported here as real tend to be white as well.

Kinda makes sense because most of the bluetooth recievers I saw that are supposed to be bundled with that are white. I think only one or two of the more expensive models had black versions of the receiver.


----------



## Scaven (Jan 20, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine sounds amazing...so if it is fake it is an excellent one.


Yeah I went a bit nuts and ordered another 5 pair after my initial 3 pair were so good incase they stop making them.

Also ordered some mmcx connectors so will try to mod them.


----------



## Markolav

Can someone please send me a link for a legit MH755-seller on ebay?


----------



## MidSmoothness

I just purchased a black MH755, now that I read most blacks are fake, I’ll probably end up with a fake one for the price. I did ask the seller if it was a genuine/original sony and they confirmed. So I’m quite curious.


----------



## Legislative

It's strange I bought some ZS6 a while ago. When they arrived I tried them for about 5 minutes and they were a horrible sibilant mess. Put I drawer and forgotten about for a few months.

It's a friend's birthday and I wanted to give him a set of IEMs so I was looking through said drawer and found them. I've recently been trying the 1more burn in app on a few old smart phones so I plugged them into that and left them for a couple of days.

Just plugged them into my AP60 pro and to be honest I'm now thinking twice about giving them away. I used all my go to tracks for sibilance and I don't know if it is the burn in or the foam tips I'm using but these things are pretty bloody good.


----------



## mbwilson111

MidSmoothness said:


> I just purchased a black MH755, now that I read most blacks are fake, I’ll probably end up with a fake one for the price. I did ask the seller if it was a genuine/original sony and they confirmed. So I’m quite curious.



I think sometimes the sellers themselves have been supplied with fakes without realizing it.



Markolav said:


> Can someone please send me a link for a legit MH755-seller on ebay?



Mine seems to be real.   UK seller.  I ordered the orange one from this link and my  husband ordered the green.  He put grey tips on his so I have both color tips for me!  Maybe I will put different colors on right and left 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Orig...var=502184198168&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I also ordered a pink one from a Chinese seller.  I hope it will be good.  My husband will probably re-cable it for me if it is good.  Put in different drivers if it is not, but there must be something special about the stock ones to make it sound like it does.


----------



## Markolav (Jan 20, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine seems to be real.   UK seller.  I ordered the orange one from this link and my  husband ordered the green.  He put grey tips on his so I have both color tips for me!  Maybe I will put different colors on right and left
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Original-Sony-MH755-Stereo-In-ear-Earbud-Headphone-For-SBH20-SBH50-SBH52-5-2/202218346275?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=502184198168&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Thanks a lot, i also ordered orange version. If im lucky i will receive them during the next week.


----------



## peter123

Anyone still enjoying the Toneking BL1? 

I see they're available for $150 now and I can't deny that I'm curious about planar IEM's. 

Comparison with HQ6, HQ12  LZ Big Dipper or the Kanas Pro would be particularly interesting......


----------



## exavolt

Legislative said:


> I used all my go to tracks for sibilance and I don't know if it is the burn in or the foam tips I'm using but these things are pretty bloody good.


Foam tips really affect the sibilance. It was my method to tame the sibilance of my QT2 before I received other IEMs. Try using silicon tips.


----------



## requal (Jan 20, 2019)

Also I have changed cable in my MH750 (and blocked the rear vents) on cheap Fengru 6n from Aliexpress. I think, now sound is somewhat clearer, and midrange isn't as muddy as it was.

Both of those earphones are tuned similar (Harmans target), after all Kanas is still mature in sound, but Sony are no-brainer for the price.

// A35 too!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Legislative

exavolt said:


> Foam tips really affect the sibilance. It was my method to tame the sibilance of my QT2 before I received other IEMs. Try using silicon tips.



Ok I have tried that and whilst there is a bit more high frequency going on they are still behaving pretty well. I should say they aren't on the stock cable either

Honestly burning in has changed they babies in a very positive way.


----------



## mbwilson111

Markolav said:


> Thanks a lot, i also ordered orange version. If im lucky i will receive them during the next week.



I just ordered a backup pair of the orange MH755 from the same UK seller.  I just had to do it


----------



## exavolt

mbwilson111 said:


> I just ordered a backup pair of the orange MH755 from the same UK seller.  I just had to do it


I ordered two more after I received the first. Well, can't be sure if they are actually legit but at least they sound impressive. 



requal said:


> Both of those earphones are tuned similar (Harmans target), after all Kanas is still more mature in sound, but Sony are no-brainer for the price.


Agreed. The Kanas clearly has better imaging, mids is flatter (I find Sony's mids is tilted toward upper mids/lower treble), bass is more textured. But yeah, that Sony is a real gem.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> I just ordered a backup pair of the orange MH755 from the same UK seller.  I just had to do it


Just ordered two more for backup or.to give to ftiend and to recable.


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> I just ordered a backup pair of the orange MH755 from the same UK seller.  I just had to do it



Ok... so I found that I shove them further into my ears, they definitely sound better.  I had to push them in further than I would have anticipated.  They're not really uncomfortable shoved into further into my ear canal, either, so it's not even a tradeoff!


----------



## requal

exavolt said:


> I ordered two more after I received the first. Well, can't be sure if they are actually legit but at least they sound impressive.
> 
> 
> Agreed. The Kanas clearly has better imaging, mids is flatter (I find Sony's mids is tilted toward upper mids/lower treble), bass is more textured. But yeah, that Sony is a real gem.


 Sony is hard guns company for sure.  I have also discovered about month ago somewhat old dap from Sony, Nw A35, and for my taste he has won with Shanling M0 and newest Zishan.


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> I think sometimes the sellers themselves have been supplied with fakes without realizing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers, ordered an orange pair.

I searched my daughter's room for a pink pair I bought her with the Bluetooth receiver years ago. She's never used them and had chucked then in a drawer and now they've disappeared.

I never even tried then as assumed they'd be terrible.


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> Cheers, ordered an orange pair.
> 
> I searched my daughter's room for a pink pair I bought her with the Bluetooth receiver years ago. She's never used them and had chucked then in a drawer and now they've disappeared.
> 
> I never even tried then as assumed they'd be terrible.



It can't have just disappeared.  Maybe she will remember where it is.


----------



## Markolav

I just placed an order for Zhiyin Z5000, i hope they are as good as some people say... im waiting for 3 iems to come atm, this site is really starting to get on my wallet.


----------



## Slater

Markolav said:


> I just placed an order for Zhiyin Z5000, i hope they are as good as some people say... im waiting for 3 iems to come atm, this site is really starting to get on my wallet.



Reviews on that are mixed bag. I’ve always avoided it for that reason. It’s supposed to have horrible driver flex too.

Hopefully you’ll like yours. Be sure to let us know!


----------



## Otto Motor

Markolav said:


> I just placed an order for Zhiyin Z5000, i hope they are as good as some people say... im waiting for 3 iems to come atm, this site is really starting to get on my wallet.


They are said to be quite bassy.


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> It can't have just disappeared.  Maybe she will remember where it is.



Her room is like a Bermuda triangle for earphones. She also lost the Crazy Cellos I bought her in there and we still haven't found them months later.


----------



## Markolav

Slater said:


> *Reviews on that are mixed bag*. I’ve always avoided it for that reason. It’s supposed to have horrible driver flex too.
> 
> Hopefully you’ll like yours. Be sure to let us know![/QUOTE



Yeah, i noticed the same... But i think im crazy enough to give them a try. I hope that they have at least fixed the qc-issues.

I dont know how trustworthy this comment is but they have supposedly done something to the sound signature:


----------



## HungryPanda

Just stuck the ZhiYin Z5000's in my ears, I forgot how much I liked them.....


----------



## CoiL

Added BadGuyGoodAudio FR graph to Kanas Pro FR graphs post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...pressions-thread.894139/page-19#post-14707206






Another confirmation that KP is going to be real treat for my ears! That graph looks darn great! ;P


----------



## Markolav

HungryPanda said:


> Just stuck the ZhiYin Z5000's in my ears, I forgot how much I liked them.....



How you would describe their sound in a nutshell?


----------



## HungryPanda

The ZhiYin 5000 are tip dependent but with a good seal sound full bodied with nice treble, not sharp. I do not find them too bass heavy. They are very comfortable in my ears


----------



## Otto Motor

Hmmm...10 months old, imbalance discovered by routine measurement. Let's see how well the warranty service of a renowned Chinese company works.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Markolav said:


> How you would describe their sound in a nutshell?


I heard it sounds like being inside a nutshell in a squirrel's mouth.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> The ZhiYin 5000 are tip dependent but with a good seal sound full bodied with nice treble, not sharp. I do not find them too bass heavy. They are very comfortable in my ears



How do they compare to the NiceHCK EP10? From everything I’ve read about the Z5000, I suspect they are very similar to the EP10.


----------



## HungryPanda

I find the EP10 has more of a V shape, the treble is sharper and the bass is more elevated


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> Added BadGuyGoodAudio FR graph to Kanas Pro FR graphs post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...pressions-thread.894139/page-19#post-14707206
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's a guaranteed satisfaction. it's a bit hard to be disappointed with the Kanas. I've been telling it for quite a while even before this recent booming interests on them


----------



## almondmeiosis (Jan 21, 2019)

Hey guys, I'd figure I'd post my 3 months in review of the Toneking T4s. First time posting a "full" review so let me know if I missed anything or if you have any constructive criticism. As always, take everything with a grain of salt. Reviews are always based on preference.

Original review: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1247#post-14523684

Revised thoughts:

For reference, bought for $150

*Sound isolation* is good. The noise of a kitchen vent is nearly inaudible (lower frequency). My keyboard tapping is still noticeable at but very muted. (high frequency, mechanical keyboard).
*Fit* is too large for my ears (both tips and the IEM itself). They are nicely molded and fit like a lego but become uncomfortable after a couple hours. Your mileage may vary.
*
Sound*: My comparisons are a pair of V-Moda LP2 headphones, a set of Samsung OEM earbuds, and some Moxpad X6 IEMS, all dynamic, mostly warm.

Music choices:
- 嫣橙色 - https://www.bilibili.com/video/av11619833/
- Closer (Chainsmokers) - 
- Bubble Tea - 
- My Dearest (Supercell) -  => 1:15 is the best part.
- 神様の渦 - 
- POWER (Kanye West) - 
- Kimi no Shiranai Monogatari Piano - 
- High & Dry (PMJ Cover) - 
- Avengers Suite - 

(wow finding decent versions of these songs took a long time!)

Selected songs which I immensely enjoy. As you can tell I enjoy most genres, and I listen for melody and a "musical story." If you would like me to give impressions for specific songs so you can calibrate my expectations feel free to suggest. Also I never really bothered to read the audiophile dictionary so not using any very specific vocabulary. Take that as you will. 10 is I am supremely enjoying, 1 is terrible.

*Bass* - A little weak. In most songs on my list base is perfect, but for some EDM/base driven songs the baseline lacks enough punch to drive the beat. I found that a +12.5dB decaying curve from 0-250hz works well, but in some instances not enough air is drive, which is understandable. Other than that, it's tight, punchy, and is super detailed. IMO could be a little looser for the EDM tracks, but that's just personal preference. *7.5/10.

Middle *- It's good. Vocals are clear, and detailed, and the vocals in High and Dry sound amazing. *9/10 *is deserved.

*Highs *- So nice to listen to. This is probably the highlight of this set of IEMS. Oh my god orchestrals and piano songs sound sooooo great. Clear, detailed, and very well tuned. Very little difference listening to a Steinway in person vs this set. I could listen for hours. *10/10*

Other things to note - you can tell fairly well where instruments are positioned. Not headphone good but you can easily hear the violins on the back left and piano on the back right of High and Dry with vocals center. In 嫣橙色  (1st song) there's an arpeggio at around 2:00 that just wraps around your head as it changes in tone. Quite airy.

All in all, great purchase, would recommend. I'm immensely enjoying this set as my daily driver. *8.5/10. *


----------



## antdroid

I posted my review of the Whizzer Kylin this weekend: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/whizzer-a-he03-kylin.23412/reviews#review-21476

It's not bad, it's just not as good as the DMG, which cost less and sounds more coherent and more fun.


----------



## silverfishla

antdroid said:


> I posted my review of the Whizzer Kylin this weekend: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/whizzer-a-he03-kylin.23412/reviews#review-21476
> 
> It's not bad, it's just not as good as the DMG, which cost less and sounds more coherent and more fun.


How long did you let those play for?  The bass changes over time.  These are my favorite ones out of the DM6, Kanas Pro.  These sound best with really big tips on the ear canal.


----------



## crabdog

antdroid said:


> I posted my review of the Whizzer Kylin this weekend: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/whizzer-a-he03-kylin.23412/reviews#review-21476
> 
> It's not bad, it's just not as good as the DMG, which cost less and sounds more coherent and more fun.


My thoughts exactly. I look forward to seeing what they make next and expect it to be more competitive in terms of audio quality.


----------



## antdroid

silverfishla said:


> How long did you let those play for?  The bass changes over time.  These are my favorite ones out of the DM6, Kanas Pro.  These sound best with really big tips on the ear canal.



Ive had it for over two months using it off and on. I have not tried the other two. I may buy the Kanas pro. Looks tempting



crabdog said:


> My thoughts exactly. I look forward to seeing what they make next and expect it to be more competitive in terms of audio quality.



Yes I like their style and build. Sound is nearly there


----------



## Nimweth (Jan 21, 2019)

I have just posted my review of the C10 in the review section. As you will see I am very impressed. Link: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-c10.23517/reviews


----------



## Skorupiak

Got the CCA C10 Today and i'm Thrilled Next Stop/Level for me Moondrop Kanas Pro


----------



## antdroid

silverfishla said:


> How long did you let those play for?  The bass changes over time.  These are my favorite ones out of the DM6, Kanas Pro.  These sound best with really big tips on the ear canal.



I forgot to add a response to your last statement. "Big tips" -- yes, in my review, I mentioned I ended up using the Symbio-W Hybrid tips after trying out about 2 dozen different tip combinations. The Symbio-W tips are typically too large for me to use with most of my IEMs, but I found them perfect for this one.


----------



## Nimweth

This one looks interesting 3BA+2DD:
https://www.amazon.com/Headphones-Monitors-earphone-Balanced-Smartphones/dp/B07H7FH3P6


----------



## Wiljen

Nimweth said:


> This one looks interesting 3BA+2DD:
> https://www.amazon.com/Headphones-Monitors-earphone-Balanced-Smartphones/dp/B07H7FH3P6



Whole thread on BQEYZ here already -  that is a good one and several others by that maker are well liked too.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqeyz-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894089/


----------



## Wiljen (Jan 21, 2019)

dupe


----------



## Nimweth

Wiljen said:


> Whole thread on BQEYZ here already -  that is a good one and several others by that maker are well liked too.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqeyz-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894089/


Yes, I read your review, very informative. I hadn't seen this one before with an unusual configuration.


----------



## Wiljen

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I read your review, very informative. I hadn't seen this one before with an unusual configuration.



for whatever reason, they changed the name on the BQ3 shortly after its release so you will see it with a couple different references but it is the same IEM.  The BQ3 has been discussed a good bit in the thread I linked.  W shaped signature with good detail.  Well liked by those looking for something that leans to the fun side without giving up too much detail in the process.


----------



## rishan

Nimweth said:


> This one looks interesting 3BA+2DD:
> https://www.amazon.com/Headphones-Monitors-earphone-Balanced-Smartphones/dp/B07H7FH3P6





Nimweth said:


> Yes, I read your review, very informative. I hadn't seen this one before with an unusual configuration.



Thanks had no idea was same co.


----------



## drey101

Moondrop Kanas Pro next to CCA C10 for size comparison. I forgot which thrwad it was that asked for it, so I'll dump the pictures here 

I never realized until I did the side by side comparison how small the Kanas Pro was. Not sure if it can be seen here, but the nozzle of the Kanas Pro is longer and thinner, with a lip comoared to the C10 which is shorter but fatter. It's a bit difficult to put on Final E Tps on the C10, but it'll still fit.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jan 22, 2019)

drey101 said:


> Moondrop Kanas Pro next to CCA C10 for size comparison. I forgot which thread it was that asked for it, so I'll dump the pictures here



Awesome. So much smaller. I asked in the moondrop thread to contemplate whether I'd want to pickup a Kanas or Kanas Pro.


I've had my eye on the C10 and now the F300 too.


----------



## CoiL

drey101 said:


> Moondrop Kanas Pro next to CCA C10 for size comparison. I forgot which thrwad it was that asked for it, so I'll dump the pictures here
> 
> I never realized until I did the side by side comparison how small the Kanas Pro was. Not sure if it can be seen here, but the nozzle of the Kanas Pro is longer and thinner, with a lip comoared to the C10 which is shorter but fatter. It's a bit difficult to put on Final E Tps on the C10, but it'll still fit.


Woah! Didn`t expect KP to be that much smaller than C10 either! =_o
How about sound comparison between two?


----------



## drey101 (Jan 22, 2019)

@assassin10000 @CoiL Don't let the small size fool you though, coz like I mentioned in the moondrop thread, I had a hard time finding a proper and comfortable fit for the Kanas Pro. Since the nozzle is quite long and thin, I keep trying to jam it in deeper in my ear. I can get a good seal, but it'll feel like it's hanging out a little, although it seems to be stable.

For sound comparison, I'll be working on memory coz I'm still lending it out. Ymmv

The Kanas Pro sounds more cohesive for me as a whole. Sometimes I feel like the C10 can be a bit disjointed, but only when I'm directly comparing it to the Kanas Pro or the BGVP DMG. When using the C10 for extended periods of time, this sensation disappears.

The Kanas also has better bass presence, has the vocals more forward.  Both don't have treble peaks, and there is extremely minor sibilance on both, but the C10 has better highs imo. The Kanas Pro is very very slightly sibilant on the letter S for only the most sibilant of songs, while the C10 shows similar performance but for the 'SH' sound. They both have a wide soundstage, and the vocals in general sound quite natural.

edit: I forgot to mention that for ootb I liked how the Kanas Pro sounded immediately while I had to get my ears (or burn in) used to the C10 before ending up liking the sound signature and seeing it as a nice different sound signature to my DMG.

That's all I remember for now.  Just looking at sound quality, I prefer the Kanas Pro, but for fit... The C10 just feels more comfortable. The DMG feels the most comfortable for me though. My girlfriend says that the Kanas Pro fits her perfectly, like it was shaped for her ear so again, ymmv.


----------



## 1clearhead

drey101 said:


> Moondrop Kanas Pro next to CCA C10 for size comparison. I forgot which thrwad it was that asked for it, so I'll dump the pictures here
> 
> I never realized until I did the side by side comparison how small the Kanas Pro was. Not sure if it can be seen here, but the nozzle of the Kanas Pro is longer and thinner, with a lip comoared to the C10 which is shorter but fatter. It's a bit difficult to put on Final E Tps on the C10, but it'll still fit.


The Kanas Pro looks like it's contoured more towards a woman's inner ear cavity. I would worry about a neck that long in my ear canal.


----------



## MidSmoothness

1clearhead said:


> The Kanas Pro looks like it's contoured more towards a woman's inner ear cavity. I would worry about a neck that long in my ear canal.



I find my Kanas Pro’s the most comfortable IEM I have tbh.


----------



## drey101

MidSmoothness said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > The Kanas Pro looks like it's contoured more towards a woman's inner ear cavity. I would worry about a neck that long in my ear canal.
> ...


Lucky! That's the same for my girlfriend, and she has been wearing it entire days in her office since I lent it to her.  I think my issue is that I keep trying to jam it in deeper and I don't have the right tips for it yet.


----------



## IryxBRO

Just created this item and uploaded my review of Tanchjim Oxygen

HeadFi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-oxygen.23545/reviews
My blog: https://wp.me/P7aCJQ-4W3

Very impressed with those, especially with the texturing and delivery of lower end, wide stage and thick mids. Sound is accurately rendered and warm.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> The Kanas Pro *looks like it's contoured more towards a woman's inner ear cavity.* I would worry about a neck that long in my ear canal.


LOL, where do You get this stuff?


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 22, 2019)

Finally, my review is up! ...I will be reviewing three(3) piezo hybrid earphones that are sought after for their price and sound! ...Which one is best for you?

* Before I express my review, there is one earphone I will name strictly by its model, but not by the manufactured brand name due to its blocked nature on this thread. I will provide no links towards this manufacture as well. If you're curious on the brand, you can either check my personal profile or PM me.

The contenders are ****, Artiste DC1, and Dacom F01

General quality of each one:

**** is an in-ear earphone with cables hanging directly down from the ears. Inner-works are a 3-way driver containing one dynamic driver, one BA armature, and one piezo driver per side. It has a nice attractive mirror-like metallic housing finish with detachable cables. The silicone ear tips are unique and specifically made by this manufacturer for its models, which you would either like them or hate them or exchange for a more suitable one, which are provided in the package.

Artiste DC1 is an in-ear earphone with cables hanging directly down from the ears. Inner-works are a 2-way driver containing one dynamic driver and piezo driver per side. It has a nice attractive fine red metal housing with non-detachable black cables. The ear tips are narrow-bore with a medium fit, or it can be changed for a large or small size, which are provided in the package.

Dacom F01 is an in-ear earphone with cables hanging directly down from the ears. Inner-works are a 2-way driver containing one dynamic driver and piezo driver per side. It has an all plastic housing with a rubber inner-ear guide for comfort and hold with non-detachable black cables. The ear tips are wide-bore with a medium fit, or it can be changed for a large or small size, which are provided in the package.

**** -vs- DC1 -vs- F01
BASS:
Both **** and DC1 has good bass bunch, but even though the bass punch has more quantity on the DC1, the **** has better quality sub-bass that's sure to please! The bass for the F01 sounds more similar to the ****, but less refined and rich. For the ****, mid-bass all the way up towards the very fine treble plays on the neutral side making them more of a neutral and natural sounding earphone out of all three, which will please many people seeking this type of sound signature. Others may prefer DC1, or F01 for a more balanced signature.

MIDS:
Straight up front, the MID's on the **** are sensational when compared to the DC1 or the F01. They have such soothing transparency, which is very hard to overlook! The MID's are very well orchestrated and balanced with the highs giving them such a natural life-like sound signature that you'll wonder how are these tuned so professionally for such a low price! The DC1 and the F01 are good, but no where near this height of endearment. Sadly, the F01 can sound harsh at times.

HIGHS:
Again, the **** never stops impressing me showing the power and performance their piezo's can dish out! All three earphones do show the performance of their piezo's, but no where near the clarity and coherency that the **** can provide! They're just in another level providing details to micro-details without ever sounding harsh or sibilant. For what it's worth, DC1 and F01 provide decent treble, but the DC1 just does it finer and better, while the F01 sounds slightly sibilant.

SOUNDSTAGE:
Soundstage and imaging is slightly better than average on both DC1 and F01, but the **** has better depth and width giving them a more enjoyable listening experience. The soundstage is so transparent on the **** that the DC1 and F01 just downright sounds slightly dull and boring after a long session comparing all three.

CONCLUSION:
All three are excellent choices, but "flat-out" the **** are just in another level!

Enjoy some PIC's...
 

-Clear


----------



## Podster

IryxBRO said:


> Just created this item and uploaded my review of Tanchjim Oxygen
> 
> HeadFi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-oxygen.23545/reviews
> My blog: https://wp.me/P7aCJQ-4W3
> ...



I'd like to hear these vs. their Dark Side

Guess a guy could have worse problems than deciding who gets the job for the day out of his Dirty Chi-Fi Dozen


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> LOL, where do You get this stuff?


I guess you didn't notice the size comparison from drey101? ...It was just a simple comment on my thoughts. 



*Courtesy of drey101


----------



## Podster

1clearhead said:


> I guess you didn't notice the size comparison from drey101? ...It was just a simple comment on my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> *Courtesy of drey101



Get that mind out the gutter and more in line with good reviewing and you will get more ants to the sugar


----------



## slowpickr

Podster said:


> Get that mind out the gutter and more in line with good reviewing and you will get more ants to the sugar


I believe we can deduce from this that both length and girth matter


----------



## IryxBRO (Jan 22, 2019)

Podster said:


> I'd like to hear these vs. their Dark Side
> 
> Guess a guy could have worse problems than deciding who gets the job for the day out of his Dirty Chi-Fi Dozen



I've got plenty of those as well (not all are here, check my signature)




Anyway, DarkSide and Oxygen are hard to compare. Totally different price tags and totally different quality of sound as the result. Oxygen are better in any aspect (resolution, extension, clarity, accuracy, stage, etc) although both are warm and share the same size|shape.


----------



## 1clearhead

Podster said:


> Get that mind out the gutter and more in line with good reviewing and you will get more ants to the sugar


Did you know fire ants can be deadly? ...Don't want to do that!


----------



## Podster

IryxBRO said:


> I've got plenty of those as well (not all are here, check my signature)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, DarkSide and Oxygen are hard to compare. Totally different price tags and totally different quality of sound as the result. Oxygen are better in any aspect (resolution, extension, clarity, accuracy, stage, etc) although both are warm and share the same size|shape.



Well with as many iem's as I have and could be 4 times what I posted hear I'm willing to bet that warm signature is closer than price would suggest but without actually A/B'ing them side by side I cannot commit that to fact

Sorry @1clearhead  just pulling on one of your legs with the shoe on it


----------



## IryxBRO

Podster said:


> Well with as many iem's as I have and could be 4 times what I posted hear I'm willing to bet that warm signature is closer than price would suggest but without actually A/B'ing them side by side I cannot commit that to fact
> 
> Sorry @1clearhead  just pulling on one of your legs with the shoe on it



I did A/B tests and can commit that they belong to different price leagues. Maybe you are right that not that much but you can identify more expensive one during A/B tests


----------



## Zerohour88

slowpickr said:


> I believe we can deduce from this that both length and girth matter



hey now, you know what they say, size isn't everything


----------



## Podster

Zerohour88 said:


> hey now, you know what they say, size isn't everything



Oh this is sliding away fast, guessing Sybi and some of the other ladies don't hang here

THX @IryxBRO , appreciate the input


----------



## 1clearhead

Podster said:


> Well with as many iem's as I have and could be 4 times what I posted hear I'm willing to bet that warm signature is closer than price would suggest but without actually A/B'ing them side by side I cannot commit that to fact
> 
> Sorry @1clearhead  just pulling on one of your legs with the shoe on it


That's okay, just don't take my shoe off!


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> Finally, my review is up! ...I will be reviewing three(3) piezo hybrid earphones that are sought after for their price and sound! ...Which one is best for you?
> 
> * Before I express my review, there is one earphone I will name strictly by its model, but not by the manufactured brand name due to its blocked nature on this thread. I will provide no links towards this manufacture as well. If you're curious on the brand, you can either check my personal profile or PM me.
> 
> ...


That is very encouraging! I have the DC1 already and the **** on order from Ali Express. I'm currently extremely enthusiastic about the CCA C10 so am anticipating great things from the ****. I also enjoy neutral IEMs and rate the banned V2 very highly in this regard. It will be interesting to compare the **** and V2 though it might be difficult discussing them here!


----------



## Podster

Seems the onslaught is not slowing down either! Every time turn around I get a "You Got Mail" email!! Jury is still out on the OM1 but I can say the Elise is a refined Zircon, great bass still but the mids and highs are more forward and have a presence the Zircon lack but at twice the price I was hoping it would be but I just love ceramic


----------



## Podster

IryxBRO said:


> I did A/B tests and can commit that they belong to different price leagues. Maybe you are right that not that much but you can identify more expensive one during A/B tests



Noticed you have the Dawnwood's, what do you think of them for $70? Just asking as I have a friend that prefers his Seed's to those. THX


----------



## DynamicEars

drey101 said:


> @assassin10000 @CoiL Don't let the small size fool you though, coz like I mentioned in the moondrop thread, I had a hard time finding a proper and comfortable fit for the Kanas Pro. Since the nozzle is quite long and thin, I keep trying to jam it in deeper in my ear. I can get a good seal, but it'll feel like it's hanging out a little, although it seems to be stable.
> 
> For sound comparison, I'll be working on memory coz I'm still lending it out. Ymmv
> 
> ...



Thanks for this. waiting for my Kanas pro as well. 
From your description, im little worried about the fit. It looked a bit tricky, very long neck, with big nozzle on the tip end. I assume that longer than EX1000. Hoepfully can fit me better since I dont like put in iem too deep, it feels weird to me for long time session. I like short and big nozzle.

note : your GF hints "give me your Kanas Pro, and you just stick with C10 dear, dont you get it?"


----------



## HiFlight

MidSmoothness said:


> I find my Kanas Pro’s the most comfortable IEM I have tbh.


Me too!


----------



## drey101

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks for this. waiting for my Kanas pro as well.
> From your description, im little worried about the fit. It looked a bit tricky, very long neck, with big nozzle on the tip end. I assume that longer than EX1000. Hoepfully can fit me better since I dont like put in iem too deep, it feels weird to me for long time session. I like short and big nozzle.
> 
> note : your GF hints "give me your Kanas Pro, and you just stick with C10 dear, dont you get it?"


Goodluck with yours! As others have mentioned here, the shape might fit your ear really comfortably, and the only reason I keep bringing up the fit is because it's such a perfect little gem in most other respects that I have to find something to complain about.

Haha, actually I've been telling her to just keep it because she really likes how it sounds and fits, and her enjoyment of it makes me happy as well. If it will get her into the hobby as well, then that's a win in my books.  I have other iems to play around with.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 22, 2019)

"Double post"


----------



## 1clearhead

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks for this. waiting for my Kanas pro as well.
> From your description, im little worried about the fit. It looked a bit tricky, very long neck, with big nozzle on the tip end. I assume that longer than EX1000. Hoepfully can fit me better since I dont like put in iem too deep, it feels weird to me for long time session. I like short and big nozzle.
> 
> note : *your GF hints "give me your Kanas Pro, and you just stick with C10 dear, dont you get it*?"


Lol! ...Comfort is the key for longer sessions of listening enjoyment. You keep those, and I'll keep these! That's what she said...


----------



## Slater (Jan 22, 2019)

So I've spent a few days with the Sony MH755, and I can definitely say that the hype is justified. The price these sell for is mind blowing.

The short J cable annoying, but I haven't decided what I'm going to do with it yet. I know some will be converting theirs to MMCX, but something just feels wrong with doing that, as the mmcx jacks cost as much as the whole IEM lol.

I might just shorten the longer side and pair it with my Xiaomi bluetooth adapter. Or maybe just recable it with a nice braided cable. Not sure yet.

I did remove the foam plug that was stuffed down inside the nozzle. It sounds even better now - cleaner and crisper low end, and more clarity across the board.

I also tried swapping the black nylon nozzle screens for stainless ones, but it made the treble too bright and grainy. So the black nylon filters are definitely the way to go on these. I'll have to keep that in mind if I transplant the drivers into different shells.

I like the stock eartips too. They're unique among all my other tips, and really comfy.

Well done Sony!


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> That is very encouraging! I have the DC1 already and the **** on order from Ali Express. I'm currently extremely enthusiastic about the CCA C10 so am anticipating great things from the ****. I also enjoy neutral IEMs and rate the banned V2 very highly in this regard. It will be interesting to compare the **** and V2 though it might be difficult discussing them here!


The DC1 is a very good IEM and I'm glad they're in my collection. But, the **** is a great IEM, they're too good to pass up for its neutral and natural signature and low killer price!


-Clearly a MUST HAVE!


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> So I've spent a few days with the Sony MH755, and I can definitely say that the hype is justified. The price these sell for is mind blowing.
> 
> The short J cable annoying, but I haven't decided what I'm going to do with it yet. I know some will be converting theirs to MMCX, but something just feels wrong with doing that, as the mmcx jacks cost as much as the whole IEM lol.
> 
> ...


Hey Slater,
How does the bass sound after the removal of the foam? ...Does it retain that sonic low bass?


----------



## durwood (Jan 23, 2019)

Just want to add to the MH755 discussion, I think it is already agreed that the white model on ebay seems to be legit from at least one US seller "spassears" if not more.

Measured both, there is some difference, maybe the SBH20 model is slightly different than the SBH56 model?
EDIT: After further review I think maybe it is just unit to unit variance because normalized it's only a 1-2db variation. Graph replaced with normalized at 1khz.

Graph comparison, same level was used.



Spoiler


----------



## Slater (Jan 23, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> Hey Slater,
> How does the bass sound after the removal of the foam? ...Does it retain that sonic low bass?



Bass extension is the same without the foam. The main difference is the _quality_ of the bass. It is tighter and clearer without the foam. The stock foam piece seems to have been softening/smoothing the sound.

I'd love to see the difference on a FR graph.

Don't get me wrong, the stock MH755 is excellent. But removing the foam makes it sound even better.

It's easily reversible if you don't like it for some reason. All that's needed is something sharp (sewing needle, stick pin, safety pin, diabetic lancet, etc). Simply lift the edge of black nylon nozzle filter, pick out the foam plug underneath, and re-stick the black nylon filter back onto the nozzle.

I removed and replaced the foam a number of times to get an idea of which way I liked it. It takes about 60 seconds to do everything.


----------



## Slater

durwood said:


> Just want to add to the MH755 discussion, I think it is already agreed that the white model on ebay seems to be legit from at least one US seller "spassears" if not more.
> 
> Measured both, I almost think the one included with SBH56 is actually the MH750 and the MH755 white from ebay is correct, I need to revisit the old thread about MH750. I remember them saying the MH750 is the bassier model.
> 
> ...



That's where I got mine from (MH755 model in white with orange tips).

It is definitely genuine. Mine has the ghost writing on the tag, a unique serial number, and the sound is excellent.

The price isn't as low as some (I paid $7.95), but I'd much rather pay $7.95 for the piece of mind of a guaranteed genuine, than half of that for a useless counterfeit that sounds like a dollar store klunker.

_Note I have no affiliation with spassears._


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Bass extension is the same without the foam. The main difference is the _quality_ of the bass. It is tighter and clearer without the foam. The stock foam piece seems to have been softening/smoothing the sound.
> 
> I'd love to see the difference on a FR graph.
> 
> ...


Thanks!...really informative!


----------



## acygni

Just want to give a heads up to anyone who may be looking at Chi-fi on Amazon. Beware of the seller Topssale inc.. I purchased a Magaosi 401 from them and was sent an either used or review unit and had to go through the trouble of shipping it back myself for a refund.


----------



## durwood

Slater said:


> Bass extension is the same without the foam. The main difference is the _quality_ of the bass. It is tighter and clearer without the foam. The stock foam piece seems to have been softening/smoothing the sound.
> 
> I'd love to see the difference on a FR graph.
> 
> ...



I will remove the foam on mine and measure. I don't expect any change to the bass to show up, but I am sure it will change the top end.


----------



## IryxBRO

Podster said:


> Noticed you have the Dawnwood's, what do you think of them for $70? Just asking as I have a friend that prefers his Seed's to those. THX



Both models are fairly balanced but I would still prefer Hidizs Seeds as it doesn't have harsh peaks on female vocals as for me and better treble extension. Totally subjective though. But my Seeds are balanced version, this is also an advantage.


----------



## Slater (Jan 23, 2019)

durwood said:


> I will remove the foam on mine and measure. I don't expect any change to the bass to show up, but I am sure it will change the top end.



Thanks for doing that! Cookie for you 

I'll be very interested to see the difference.

It wouldn't surprise me if it lowers the sub bass amplitude by a small amount (maybe 1-1.5dB).

Also, as long as you're measuring, do you mind taking a measurement with NO nozzle filter as well? I would love to see a visual representation of the treble difference with and without the black filter. From what I heard, there was a considerable spike (maybe around 10k ish, but I could be off some).

So in other words, measurements for:

1. stock (foam and black filter).
2. foam removed, but WITH black filter
3. foam removed AND black filter removed


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> I guess you didn't notice the size comparison from drey101? ...It was just a simple comment on my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> *Courtesy of drey101


Of course I saw those pics. KP is SMALL (littlebit larger than IT01 and smaller than C10/ZSN) and long nozzle is generally plus for my ears as I usually don`t get good fit with short nozzle IEMs, even when I use long nozzle tips on them, it`s not quite there because of more prone nozzle tube "contraction". I rather prefer long nozzle with "leveled" tip edge relative to nozzle edge, gets me good fit almost every time and keeps "sound channel" free as possible.
On that pic nozzle seems to reach pretty much same length as C10 (thus also ZSN, which my wife has). 
So, why do You think of it as "bad size/length" is little weird to me. KP just needs little tip-rolling to get best fit & sound (like all IEMs do imho).


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> I like the stock eartips too. They're unique among all my other tips, and really comfy.
> 
> Well done Sony!



This!! the stock tips is similar but different from other silicone tips, When first time i got my MH 750, i was surprised how good this tips. really fit me well easily. MH755 definitely got same tips.
Because their shape is more rounded, not half ball, but like 3/4 ball. I like this kind of tips. Just too bad they have narrow bore.


----------



## Nimweth

There has been some discussion recently about FR graphs. I think they can be useful for highlighting such things as channel imbalance, poorly implemented crossovers producing dips and peaks around the crossover frequency and showing up faulty drivers, but their usefulness for indicating sound quality is less certain. 
For example you could listen to two CD players and they may sound very different but their FR graphs would most likely be identical: a straight line between DC and 22.05kHz. This got me thinking about the whole replay chain. 
From the original microphone, to digital conversion and transfer to CD. This CD may then be inserted into a PC and ripped to mp3 with all its concomitant distortion and compression. This mp3 file will then be transferred to a DAP or phone with its own sound characteristics. Finally a set of IEMs will be plugged in with a FR curve more resembling a mountain range than a straight line. After all this, the fact we can hear anything approaching the original sound is, quite frankly, miraculous!


----------



## Markolav

My Iduns arrived today. 

Packaging is one of the nicest ive seen so far, that case ohhh...











Cant go into details about the sound yet but so far so good.


----------



## MidSmoothness

Markolav said:


> My Iduns arrived today.
> 
> Packaging is one of the nicest ive seen so far, that case ohhh...
> 
> ...



I know right, have my Idun deluxe for a week or two now. I love the looks and all and wanted to post impressions, but it’s a lot harder to write a review than I thought as a normal earthling that listens just for fun.


----------



## SybilLance

Podster said:


> Oh this is sliding away fast, guessing Sybi and some of the other ladies don't hang here
> 
> THX @IryxBRO , appreciate the input


Did someone just..? Yoo-Hoo!  



1clearhead said:


> Finally, my review is up! ...I will be reviewing three(3) piezo hybrid earphones that are sought after for their price and sound! ...Which one is best for you?
> 
> * Before I express my review, there is one earphone I will name strictly by its model, but not by the manufactured brand name due to its blocked nature on this thread. I will provide no links towards this manufacture as well. If you're curious on the brand, you can either check my personal profile or PM me.
> 
> ...


Great comparative review, Clear!

Moreover your description of what you deem the best (which I kind of expect) among the three in-ears coincides with its review over there at audiobudget. Two very highly favorable recommendations with yours providing the closing—and deciding—argument. 

That's it. You've sold me this one. Thanks + Three Thumbs Up!


----------



## superuser1

SybilLance said:


> Did someone just..? Yoo-Hoo!
> 
> 
> Great comparative review, Clear!
> ...


I'd like to hear your impressions when you get them. Perhaps I need to put on a better cable and different tips and give them a spin


----------



## SybilLance

drey101 said:


> My girlfriend says that the Kanas Pro fits her perfectly, like it was shaped for her ear so again, ymmv.





drey101 said:


> Lucky! That's the same for my girlfriend, and she has been wearing it entire days in her office since I lent it to her.  I think my issue is that I keep trying to jam it in deeper and I don't have the right tips for it yet.





DynamicEars said:


> note : your GF hints "give me your Kanas Pro, and you just stick with C10 dear, dont you get it?"





1clearhead said:


> Lol! ...Comfort is the key for longer sessions of listening enjoyment. You keep those, and I'll keep these! That's what she said...


Oooh...yes. Those are very broad hints (no pun intended, mind). @drey101 your girlfriend really wants you to either: let her keep the Moondrop (sounds romantic); or, gift her with a new one. Trust me. I _know_ these things.   



superuser1 said:


> I'd like to hear your impressions when you get them. Perhaps I need to put on a better cable and different tips and give them a spin


Done. But you may have to wait a while since It entails a bit of effort. You see I have this year-end resolution (that I made permanent) that I won't be buying IEMs anymore; instead I shall endeavor to do my best to make my husband realize (he has a choice, see?) that he should buy them for me. To be fair, I'm granting him an arbitrary limit of $30. It's been very successful so far.


----------



## drey101

SybilLance said:


> Oooh...yes. Those are very broad hints (no pun intended, mind). @drey101 your girlfriend really wants you to either: let her keep the Moondrop (sounds romantic); or, gift her with a new one. Trust me. I _know_ these things.





drey101 said:


> Haha, actually I've been telling her to just keep it because she really likes how it sounds and fits, and her enjoyment of it makes me happy as well. If it will get her into the hobby as well, then that's a win in my books.  I have other iems to play around with.


Haha, well she won't accept it as a gift, so it's currently just lent out indefinitely. I bought the Moondrop Crescent (polished version) because it was cheaper than the **** V2, was available in shopee, and I became kind of a fan. Since Moondrop seems to be making the Harman Target be their house sound, so I'm hoping the sound signature is close enough. Erm, due to a very minor short sale for the F300 in shopee, I also got one of those. It'll be interesting to see if we will be able to define the differences between the three whose FR graphs seem to be the Harman Target. I think I'll do some research on how to set up one of those portable FR graph rigs, and see how much I need to shell out.


----------



## Markolav (Jan 23, 2019)

MidSmoothness said:


> I know right, have my Idun deluxe for a week or two now. I love the looks and all and wanted to post impressions, but it’s a lot harder to write a review than I thought as a normal earthling that listens just for fun.



I can write my impressions here after ive spend some time with them. I let them on "burn-in" just for lulz, more listening in the evening.


----------



## surfgeorge

drey101 said:


> @assassin10000 @CoiL ...
> The Kanas also has better bass presence, has the vocals more forward.  Both don't have treble peaks, and there is extremely minor sibilance on both, but the C10 has better highs imo. The Kanas Pro is very very slightly sibilant on the letter S for only the most sibilant of songs, while the C10 shows similar performance but for the 'SH' sound. They both have a wide soundstage, and the vocals in general sound quite natural.
> ...



What did you use for a source? I consider myself sensitive to treble but have not yet found any sibilance with the KPE. Listened to them mainly through the Chord Mojo and a little through the HiBy R3, which I considered a bit brittle /digital in the treble but sounds just fine with the KPE. Oh, and what tips are you using? I found the spiral dots to be very good...


----------



## Podster

SybilLance said:


> Did someone just..? Yoo-Hoo!
> 
> 
> Great comparative review, Clear!
> ...



Been a very long time since I drank a chocolate Yoo-Hoo


----------



## drey101 (Jan 23, 2019)

surfgeorge said:


> What did you use for a source? I consider myself sensitive to treble but have not yet found any sibilance with the KPE. Listened to them mainly through the Chord Mojo and a little through the HiBy R3, which I considered a bit brittle /digital in the treble but sounds just fine with the KPE. Oh, and what tips are you using? I found the spiral dots to be very good...


There was an extremely sibilant song recommended on the Moondrop thread I think? I said the same, that I never encountered sibilance. Only some songs had sibilance hence the comment only the most sibilant of songs xD I'lI try to look for it again.

Source is just Hidizs Sonata HD. Still waiting for M6 to arrive

edit:
Lucky - Radiohead - good for sibilance
Grace - Jeff Buckley - this is good for judging treble peak - 4:50 to 5:05
Paul Simon's Graceland
Sk8r Boi - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Podster

IryxBRO said:


> Both models are fairly balanced but I would still prefer Hidizs Seeds as it doesn't have harsh peaks on female vocals as for me and better treble extension. Totally subjective though. But my Seeds are balanced version, this is also an advantage.



My apologies as I'm unfamiliar with the Hidizs Seeds? I was referring to the Kinera Seeds as I have those and the IDUN's


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> Of course I saw those pics. KP is SMALL (littlebit larger than IT01 and smaller than C10/ZSN) and long nozzle is generally plus for my ears as I usually don`t get good fit with short nozzle IEMs, even when I use long nozzle tips on them, it`s not quite there because of more prone nozzle tube "contraction". I rather prefer long nozzle with "leveled" tip edge relative to nozzle edge, gets me good fit almost every time and keeps "sound channel" free as possible.
> On that pic nozzle seems to reach pretty much same length as C10 (thus also ZSN, which my wife has).
> So, why do You think of it as "bad size/length" is little weird to me. *KP just needs little tip-rolling to get best fit & sound (like all IEMs do imho)*.


True!...as I myself do perform tip-rolling once in a while when the IEM's I receive by mail might have fit issues as well. 
We're all in the same boat...hope it works for you!


----------



## Podster

1clearhead said:


> True!...as I myself do perform tip-rolling once in a while when the IEM's I receive by mail might have fit issues as well.
> We're all in the same boat...hope it works for you!



 Every once in a while! I bet in 50 iem's I've maybe gotten 2 that had the right size and good sealing tips on them (My ASG Rockets come to mine first)


----------



## audio123

Review on the NF Audio NF-3U. A solid iem with its clinical performance although the bass quantity might not satisfy bass lovers. Enjoy as always!


----------



## 1clearhead

Podster said:


> Every once in a while! I bet in 50 iem's I've maybe gotten 2 that had the right size and good sealing tips on them (My ASG Rockets come to mine first)


Same here!...The CCA C10 did justice in a lot of ways for me.


----------



## 1clearhead

SybilLance said:


> Did someone just..? Yoo-Hoo!
> 
> 
> Great comparative review, Clear!
> ...


Just remember to tip-roll, since I mentioned that the **** default ear tips might not be for everyone. They have other choice ear tips you can choose from inside the package.

Cheers!


----------



## durwood (Jan 23, 2019)

Slater said:


> So in other words, measurements for:
> 
> 1. stock (foam and black filter).
> 2. foam removed, but WITH black filter
> 3. foam removed AND black filter removed





Nimweth said:


> There has been some discussion recently about FR graphs. I think they can be useful for highlighting such things as channel imbalance, poorly implemented crossovers producing dips and peaks around the crossover frequency and showing up faulty drivers, but their usefulness for indicating sound quality is less certain.
> For example you could listen to two CD players and they may sound very different but their FR graphs would most likely be identical: a straight line between DC and 22.05kHz. This got me thinking about the whole replay chain.
> From the original microphone, to digital conversion and transfer to CD. This CD may then be inserted into a PC and ripped to mp3 with all its concomitant distortion and compression. This mp3 file will then be transferred to a DAP or phone with its own sound characteristics. Finally a set of IEMs will be plugged in with a FR curve more resembling a mountain range than a straight line. After all this, the fact we can hear anything approaching the original sound is, quite frankly, miraculous!



Jitter/resampling is a time domain issue that doesn't really show in a FR plot. It should show up in Distortion measurements. Then there is a threshold of our human hearing that is able to detect it, but if it is below the threshold of detection who cares? (If a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear did it make any noise?) I will give you an example, listening to a track ripped at 48Khz, when the original was 44.1Khz. I had some tracks like this and the cymbals just sounded off (garbled), then I ripped again at 44.1Khz and all was right with the world. Same issue with 96Khz sampling rate, 88.2Khz is a better option if original was 44.1khz because it keeps the timing correct (2x mutliplier), but no new information will be present.

Well, that is where FR is only one piece of the pie, that is the semi easy part but it is known that anything above 10khz or even 8khz is just extra info that we cannot accurately measure. There was a reason Tyll went further with impulse and square wave plots to get s sense of some other characteristics that are masked in a semi simple FR plot.

I like Otto Motor's simple comment, a FR plot will give us a *Quantity* measurement (or signature flavor), but it does not tell us the *Quality. *We have to rely on people's subjective reviews and comparisons for more information.

Having said all that, I will provide FR charts of requested MH755 mods but we might not see the changes with the FR plot, here were some mods suggested in the MH1 thread and how it affected the the sound.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sony-mh1-r-d-story-and-discussion.634193/page-6#post-8843651


----------



## Slater (Jan 23, 2019)

durwood said:


> Jitter/resampling is a time domain issue that doesn't really show in a FR plot. It should show up in Distortion measurements. Then there is a threshold of our human hearing that is able to detect it, but if it is below the threshold of detection who cares? (If a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear did it make any noise?) I will give you an example, listening to a track ripped at 48Khz, when the original was 44.1Khz. I had some tracks like this and the cymbals just sounded off (garbled), then I ripped again at 44.1Khz and all was right with the world. Same issue with 96Khz sampling rate, 88.2Khz is a better option if original was 44.1khz because it keeps the timing correct (2x mutliplier), but no new information will be present.
> 
> Well, that is where FR is only one piece of the pie, that is the semi easy part but it is known that anything above 10khz or even 8khz is just extra info that we cannot accurately measure. There was a reason Tyll went further with impulse and square wave plots to get s sense of some other characteristics that are masked in a semi simple FR plot.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I understand that the differences may not show up on a graph. This is why when tuning, I trust my ears every time.

And like you said, who cares? In the grand scheme of things, the foam removal makes the MH755 sound better. I don’t need a FR chart to tell me that. The results can be heard, which is what really matters in the end.


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Agreed. I understand that the differences may not show up on a graph. This is why when tuning, I trust my ears every time.
> 
> And like you said, who cares? In the grand scheme of things, the foam removal makes the MH755 sound better. I don’t need a FR chart to tell me that. The results can be heard, which is what really matters in the end.



As I always say we all hear them differently and with Graph readings we still all hear them differently, this hobby is so subjective and the bottom line always is what sounds good to ones own ears regardless of graphs and science every rig and iem/can I wear has some slight if not major sound difference or signature if you will.


----------



## IryxBRO

Podster said:


> My apologies as I'm unfamiliar with the Hidizs Seeds? I was referring to the Kinera Seeds as I have those and the IDUN's



Oh, sorry. I have all of them - Hidizs Seeds, Kinera Seed, Kinera Idun, Dawnwood ST08. Yes, if to choose from Kinera Seed and Dawnwood - I would go with Dawnwood - more bass, better midbass. Kinera Seed are not bad but kind of very neutral and less amusing. Better resolution, though. Idun outperform all of those in evey aspect except deep bass presence... Idun Deluxe should be even better choice.


----------



## Podster

IryxBRO said:


> Oh, sorry. I have all of them - Hidizs Seeds, Kinera Seed, Kinera Idun, Dawnwood ST08. Yes, if to choose from Kinera Seed and Dawnwood - I would go with Dawnwood - more bass, better midbass. Kinera Seed are not bad but kind of very neutral and less amusing. Better resolution, though. Idun outperform all of those in evey aspect except deep bass presence... Idun Deluxe should be even better choice.



THX for your take on all those, I love my IDUN's too and I'm not much of a bass head and for the most part don't generally have sibilance problems even with some of the notorious KZ but them again I've always at least for me found the heart of the music I prefer to live in the Mids and highs


----------



## FastAndClean

IryxBRO said:


> I've got plenty of those as well (not all are here, check my signature)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, DarkSide and Oxygen are hard to compare. Totally different price tags and totally different quality of sound as the result. Oxygen are better in any aspect (resolution, extension, clarity, accuracy, stage, etc) although both are warm and share the same size|shape.


Oxygen vs Kanas pro, that is what we want to see


----------



## IryxBRO

FastAndClean said:


> Oxygen vs Kanas pro, that is what we want to see



noted. I'd do the comparison if or when I would have Kanas pro on hands


----------



## FastAndClean

so many good dynamic drivers recently, exciting times


----------



## darmanastartes

I went back and redid my measurements of the Tenhz T5. The 10k peak is not as rolled-off as my initial measurements made it appear.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jan 28, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> I went back and redid my measurements of the Tenhz T5. The 10k peak is not as rolled-off as my initial measurements made it appear.



wait, I assume you're the one who also posted in Crin's discord? I was meaning to ask you on how the T5 is, since bisonicr recently released his review on it and said the mids felt a bit, weird?

but I'm quite appalled at the amount of chi-fi hate in that chat, so horrible.


----------



## exavolt

Zerohour88 said:


> but I'm vomiting at the amount of shilling and chi-fi hate in that chat, so horrible.


Not surprising, hahaha.... That's why I hesitant to join the server.


----------



## Slater (Jan 24, 2019)

Zerohour88 said:


> but I'm vomiting at the amount of shilling and chi-fi hate in that chat, so horrible.





exavolt said:


> Not surprising, hahaha.... That's why I hesitant to join the server.



Which chat? On HF, or on bisonicr’s page?

You talking about this thread? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1416#post-14712497


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jan 31, 2019)

exavolt said:


> Not surprising, hahaha.... That's why I hesitant to join the server.



well, to be fair, their definition of entry-level is usd$200, it seems. I guess its all about perspective. It just saddens me that a few users lumps all chi-fi brands into one category of "bad".



Slater said:


> Which chat? On HF, or on bisonicr’s page?
> 
> You talking about this thread? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1416#post-14712497



-


----------



## Holypal

FastAndClean said:


> so many good dynamic drivers recently, exciting times



Yes. Moondrop Kanas Pro, Ibasso IT01S, TFZ No.3, Vsonic VS7/VS9. You can't buy all of them.


----------



## darmanastartes

Zerohour88 said:


> wait, I assume you're the one who also posted in Crin's discord? I was meaning to ask you on how the T5 is, since bisonicr recently released his review on it and said the mids felt a bit, weird?
> 
> but I'm vomiting at the amount of shilling and chi-fi hate in that chat, so horrible.


Yeah, that's me. 
The thing about the T5s is that they have really thick lower mids without a rise in the upper mids, which is generally not my preference. A small EQ boost between 2-4k helps a lot.


----------



## Zerohour88

darmanastartes said:


> Yeah, that's me.
> The thing about the T5s is that they have really thick lower mids without a rise in the upper mids, which is generally not my preference. A small EQ boost between 2-4k helps a lot.



ah, that's probably the weirdness in the mids that he mentioned, nice to see you're both hearing the same thing.


----------



## CoiL

I know many of You don`t like his reviews but HawaiiBadGuyGoodAudio`s latest chi-fi talk about top chi-fi offerings from objective viewpoint and pushing aside his personal preference:



I respect that guy balls and brains to say things out loud, objectively.


----------



## clovermau5

owner of kz es4. do you think worth getting es4 or just get zsn for good deals?

my preffered sound, good bass can reach sub bass with good treble (not harsh and bright)


----------



## DrBrawler

I have a pair of es4 n they're probably the worst sounding iems I've ever heard. Get urself some EZAudio d4's for ~$10


clovermau5 said:


> owner of kz es4. do you think worth getting es4 or just get zsn for good deals?
> 
> my preffered sound, good bass can reach sub bass with good treble (not harsh and bright)


Pulled the trigger on some cca c10's. Now to play the waiting game


----------



## CoiL

DrBrawler said:


> I have a pair of es4 n they're probably the worst sounding iems I've ever heard. Get urself some EZAudio d4's for ~$10


I also Have ES4 and I would call them smooth and quite ok balanced ...especially for lossy low quality recordings with typical smartphone as source. I certainly wouldn`t call them worst I`ve heard, far from it.


----------



## peter123

CoiL said:


> I know many of You don`t like his reviews but HawaiiBadGuyGoodAudio`s latest chi-fi talk about top chi-fi offerings from objective viewpoint and pushing aside his personal preference:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect that guy balls and brains to say things out loud, objectively.




So what's objective about it, that he says what you want to hear?


----------



## FastAndClean

peter123 said:


> So what's objective about it, that he says what you want to hear?


he is waiting for them, i know that feeling of anticipation, he will be happy for sure tought


----------



## CoiL (Jan 24, 2019)

peter123 said:


> So what's objective about it,* that he says what you want to hear*?


That is Your perspective and thinking about my perspective. Not my thoughts and words.
I have no expectations about what he says as I have none of those IEMs, yet.
I just appreciate such objective view from ppl who have A LOT of gear on table that I even don`t dream about. And all that gear puts things in wider perspective I`m not able to grasp.
And this is useful when someone with all such gear talks honestly and tries to be objective by pushing aside his personal subjective preferences. I am thankful for that.
You don`t like his reviews, opinion and viewpoint? Fine, I`m ok with that too.
Everything in audio is subjective in the end and some follow different reviewers, more in line with their opinion, findings and experience (maybe even to feel "safe" and good about someone agreeing with them).
For a person who has no such experience, I would rather trust such honesty and sensible argumentation WHY he recommends KP as one of top safe bet chi-fi IEMs.
Did he say that KP is best and beats everything else regardless price? No.
He recommends them for a reason, argumented reason.


----------



## DrBrawler (Jan 24, 2019)

Perhaps I have a bad set. The ones I have a far from balanced. Bloated mid bass. I don't enjoy them in the least there is so much bass


CoiL said:


> I also Have ES4 and I would call them smooth and quite ok balanced ...especially for lossy low quality recordings with typical smartphone as source. I certainly wouldn`t call them worst I`ve heard, far from it.


----------



## CoiL

DrBrawler said:


> Perhaps I have a bad set. The ones I have a far from balanced. Bloated mid bass. I don't enjoy them in the least there is so much bass


Actually I agree with You on ES4 having too much and tad muddy mid-bass... but... it is in-line with its overall sound-signature and like I said, depending on gear sounds pretty ok. There was time when I found ES4 KZ`s best "good for everything" IEM.


----------



## ThanosD (Jan 24, 2019)

CoiL said:


> That is Your perspective and thinking about my perspective. Not my thoughts and words.
> I have no expectations about what he says as I have none of those IEMs, yet.
> I just appreciate such objective view from ppl who have A LOT of gear on table that I even don`t dream about. And all that gear puts things in wider perspective I`m not able to grasp.
> And this is useful when someone with all such gear talks honestly and tries to be objective by pushing aside his personal subjective preferences. I am thankful for that.
> ...


I watch BGGAR too, and I appreciate the honesty in his videos. But here's what concerns me: he received his DM6s 4 months ago. Why is he setting his personal opinion aside now? In the video he is saying that because now a considerable amount of people find the DM6s treble too much, he cannot recommend them to everyone. He acknowledges that he has a preference to this kind of treble, as his EX1000 are another example of this situation. Then why recommend to everyone the DM6 in the first place, even though their signature might not be for everyone, just like the EX1000? He cannot realised that now. He has been hearing this set for 4 months, the similarities between the DM6 and the EX1000 case should be obviuous.

 And after watching the BGGAR review of the KZ AS10, where he likes them, then hearing the audio sample of Clavinetjunkie review, in which he trashes them, and then hearing THE ACTUALL AS10 in real life (The audio sample was close enough, that I could hear the same problems IRL), I have become more skeptical, as the AS10 really sounds wrong, and the sub bass is not very deep, something that BGGAR should have caught, given that he is very familiar with bass heavy signatures, and his experience with all those sets.


----------



## audio123 (Jan 24, 2019)

Every IEM has its pros and cons.
If you want a lively sound with a balanced cable, iBasso IT01S.
If you want a lush sound with 7 sound signatures, Tansio Mirai TSMR 3.
If you want a neutral sound with shells made of zinc magnesium alloy, Moondrop Kanas Pro.
Determine what you want and enjoy listening to your music! Cheers!


----------



## Otto Motor

audio123 said:


> Every IEM has its pros and cons.
> If you want a lively sound with a balanced cable, iBasso IT01S.
> If you want a lush sound with 7 sound signatures, Tansio Mirai TSMR 3.
> If you want a neutral sound with shells made of zinc magnesium alloy, Moondrop Kanas Pro.
> Determine what you want and enjoy listening to your music! Cheers!


Or you get a good dynamic driver such as the JVC FD01 to reproduce all kinds of music accurately and univsersally.


----------



## CoiL (Jan 24, 2019)

ThanosD said:


> Why is he setting his personal opinion aside now?


He is NOT setting his personal preference aside! He said clearly he prefers EX1000 and DM6 because more sparkle in highs, which he likes.
He is talking about objective recommendation to EVERYONE, which also includes other ppl opinions about DM6 and EX1000 "too bright" or "spikey" treble, which he includes into overall assesment of those IEMs.
I totally understand about his viewpoint because he is somewhat "responsible" for what he recommends as his channel is very popular and informative (now gets more informative due to included FR measurements).
I also would recommend something "safer" in highs for masses of ppl if I would do something like he is doing.



audio123 said:


> Every IEM has its pros and cons.
> If you want a lively sound with a balanced cable, iBasso IT01S.
> If you want a lush sound with 7 sound signatures, Tansio Mirai TSMR 3.
> If you want a neutral sound with shells made of zinc magnesium alloy, Moondrop Kanas Pro.
> Determine what you want and enjoy listening to your music! Cheers!


Agree.


----------



## audio123

Otto Motor said:


> Or you get a good dynamic driver such as the JVC FD01 to reproduce all kinds of music accurately and univsersally.


That's a good dynamic driver but for me, I feel the presentation is slightly thin which may not be suitable for long listening sessions. Cheers!


----------



## ThanosD

CoiL said:


> He is NOT setting his personal preference aside! He said clearly he prefers EX1000 and DM6 because more sparkle in highs, which he likes.
> He is talking about objective recommendation to EVERYONE, which also includes other ppl opinions about DM6 and EX1000 "too bright" or "spikey" treble, which he includes into overall assesment of those IEMs.
> I totally understand about his viewpoint because he is somewhat "responsible" for what he recommends as his channel is very popular and informative (now gets more informative due to included FR measurements).
> I also would recommend something "safer" in highs for masses of ppl if I would do something like he is doing.


Letting other people know what you prefer, and coming to the conclusion that many won't agree with you, and thus stopping recommending something (that you like, but others may not), I think it means that he is putting his personal preference aside. By that I don't mean that he hides it. I mean he is not reccomending something based on that. And I totally agree with that. But why now? Why after 4 months. As you said, he feels somewhat responsible for all those who bought this set based on his recommendetion. Didn't he think that many wouldn't like them, before he started recommending them?


----------



## DrBrawler

Anyone have Tfz no. 3?


----------



## CoiL

ThanosD said:


> Letting other people know what you prefer, and coming to the conclusion that many won't agree with you, and thus stopping recommending something (that you like, but others may not), I think it means that he is putting his personal preference aside. By that I don't mean that he hides it. I mean he is not reccomending something based on that. And I totally agree with that. But why now? Why after 4 months. As you said, he feels somewhat responsible for all those who bought this set based on his recommendetion. Didn't he think that many wouldn't like them, before he started recommending them?


Sometimes ppl need to spend more time with something when things get really competitive. I guess he had enough time and decided to update his opinion, which imo is totally OK. 
I think some of us have different understanding and read different thing out of "putting aside". I meant it as good thing leading to objective recommendation for everyone. 
Others may read it as "disappointment", "changing his mind, and "letting ppl down" by not having "the best chi-fi" now after update. 
I think he has explained enough about his personal preferences with DM6 & EX1000 before to one "follow&trust" his opinion (or not).


----------



## peter123

CoiL said:


> Sometimes ppl need to spend more time with something when things get really competitive. I guess he had enough time and decided to update his opinion, which imo is totally OK.
> I think some of us have different understanding and read different thing out of "putting aside". I meant it as good thing leading to objective recommendation for everyone.
> Others may read it as "disappointment", "changing his mind, and "letting ppl down" by not having "the best chi-fi" now after update.
> I think he has explained enough about his personal preferences with DM6 & EX1000 before to one "follow&trust" his opinion (or not).



I'm looking forward to his thoughts about the Kanas Pro in 4-6 months then ha ha...


----------



## audio123

DrBrawler said:


> Anyone have Tfz no. 3?


From a short listen, the sound takes on a light presentation and it boasts good clarity. There is a clean & engaging vocals performance. Cheers!


----------



## drey101 (Jan 24, 2019)

ThanosD said:


> Letting other people know what you prefer, and coming to the conclusion that many won't agree with you, and thus stopping recommending something (that you like, but others may not), I think it means that he is putting his personal preference aside. By that I don't mean that he hides it. I mean he is not reccomending something based on that. And I totally agree with that. But why now? Why after 4 months. As you said, he feels somewhat responsible for all those who bought this set based on his recommendetion. Didn't he think that many wouldn't like them, before he started recommending them?


I think there is a disparity with expectations with his top list with regards to viewers. He always prefaces his top choices as the best for him, and always says that all reviewers suck, including him.

What happened with the DM6 is that people focused too much on the idea that it is the best chifi, and complete ly forgot that he mentions repeatedly that it is the best chifi for him with his personal taste, which can be seen with the ex1000.

This chabge in style of recommendation shows that he has realized that people might use his top recommendations as items that are top regardless of taste, without taking into account that it is a list that is ranked according to his taste. The new ranking then shows that he is trying to not let his personal bias come into play for recommending sets to people, as people in their excitement to want the best, might forget that it's his own subjective top list.


----------



## CoiL

drey101 said:


> I think there is a disparity with expectations with his top list with regards to viewers. He always prefaces his top choices as the best for him, and always says that all reviewers suck, including him.
> 
> What happened with the DM6 is that people focused too much on the idea that it is the best chifi, and complete ly forgot that he mentions repeatedly that it is the best chifi for him with his personal taste, which can be seen with the ex1000.
> 
> This chabge in style of recommendation shows that he has realized that people might use his top recommendations as items that are top regardless of taste, without taking into account that it is a list that is ranked according to his taste. The new ranking then shows that he is trying to not let his personal bias come into play for recommending sets to people, as people in their excitement to want the best, might forget that it's his own subjective top list.


Could not said it better. I think this is the case here. Now lets stop this discussion and move on.


----------



## ThanosD (Jan 24, 2019)

I see... I am totally positive with making clear where personal preferences end, and where objectivity starts. All I am saying is that this video should be done way earlier, before the hype train went off the rails, just to clear things up


CoiL said:


> I think some of us have different understanding and read different thing out of "putting aside". I meant it as good thing leading to objective recommendation for everyone.
> Others may read it as "disappointment", "changing his mind, and "letting ppl down" by not having "the best chi-fi" now after update.


As I said, agree with that. And I really appreciate that he is not afraid of saying that his opinion has changed. My problem is that this is not about opinion changing. He didn't say that he don't like them anymore, or that he found something better, but that he found something that might suit more people. He said that DM6 are not for everyone, which should be done way earlier in my opinion.


CoiL said:


> I think he has explained enough about his personal preferences with DM6 & EX1000 before to one "follow&trust" his opinion (or not).


Indeed, his preferences are well understood. But the DM6s weren't recommended as something of personal preference in the first place. In my opinion, again, he didn't stress it enough.

Of course it's just my opinion.
That's all I had to say.


----------



## tommasoff

hey guys, fellow sony mh755 user here

I bought them following a link posted here a few days ago, this one :  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Orig...var=502184198167&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

(let me know if I need to delete it!)

Anyway, I received them today and I am truly impressed by the sound (source Ve odyssey, spotify) ! Still very early to conclude anything, but so far so good 
I wanted to ask you something though. To anyone who bought from the same guy on ebay (link posted earlier), do you think they are genuine? 
Also, I kinda have the impression of hearing slightly less form the right side, anyone having the same impression? Could it be a quality issue? I really like what I hear, and I am quite tempted of buying another pair...

thanks
Tom


----------



## DrBrawler

audio123 said:


> From a short listen, the sound takes on a light presentation and it boasts good clarity. There is a clean & engaging vocals performance. Cheers!


Thanx man. Currently enjoying the series 2 I bought for $35 back in November


----------



## abhijollyguy

What would be the direct upgrade of Tenhz P4 Pro by keeping the same sound signature with more finesse?


----------



## toddy0191

tommasoff said:


> hey guys, fellow sony mh755 user here
> 
> I bought them following a link posted here a few days ago, this one :  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Original-Sony-MH755-Stereo-In-ear-Earbud-Headphone-For-SBH20-SBH50-SBH52-5-2/202218346275?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=502184198167&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> ...



Bought them from the same guy and they are way better than I expected them to be. There's no channel imbalance in my pair, at least nothing that's audible to me. 

I've tasked my daughter with finding the genuine pair she's lost so I can compare, but I don't care if they are as they sound fantastic either way!

Now to work out what to do about the cable...

Cheers for the link @mbwilson111


----------



## 1clearhead

**** anyone? ...Neutral and natural can be so sweet!


----------



## silverfishla

toddy0191 said:


> Bought them from the same guy and they are way better than I expected them to be. There's no channel imbalance in my pair, at least nothing that's audible to me.
> 
> I've tasked my daughter with finding the genuine pair she's lost so I can compare, but I don't care if they are as they sound fantastic either way!
> 
> ...


I got a pair, listened to them for 5 minutes and concluded that they were worthy of a recable.  I just used a VE cable that I chopped the ends off of.  Sounds nice.


----------



## Slater (Jan 24, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> I got a pair, listened to them for 5 minutes and concluded that they were worthy of a recable.  I just used a VE cable that I chopped the ends off of.  Sounds nice.



Nice job.

What did you use to get the shell apart so cleanly? You can’t even tell...

My shells were really tightly together, or perhaps the plastic is just really soft. Because I have marks on mine.

Also, to those considering the MH755 or MH750, for what it’s worth I’ll just say I have seen (what I believe are) WAY more fake MH750 vs MH755.

I even found a seller selling the 750 for $1 each, which is too good to be true. I flat or asked them and they admitted they were not original (which is very rare to admit in Chinese culture).

I think perhaps it’s because the MH750 is more usable to the general population since it has a normal cable. The MH755 is kind of a niche thing because it has the short cable. That doesn’t mean fake MH755 aren’t out there, I just think there’s less of them compared to the MH750.


----------



## silverfishla

Slater said:


> Nice job.
> 
> What did you use to get the shell apart so cleanly? You can’t even tell...
> 
> ...


I sort of wiggled the shells side to side until the glue loosened up and then used one of those "phone reset tools" to open it up from the bass vent hole by just gently prying it open.  The shells are soft, though and seem easy to mangle.


----------



## Scaven

silverfishla said:


> I got a pair, listened to them for 5 minutes and concluded that they were worthy of a recable.  I just used a VE cable that I chopped the ends off of.  Sounds nice.


Did the re-cable change the sound at all?


----------



## tommasoff

toddy0191 said:


> Bought them from the same guy and they are way better than I expected them to be. There's no channel imbalance in my pair, at least nothing that's audible to me.
> 
> I've tasked my daughter with finding the genuine pair she's lost so I can compare, but I don't care if they are as they sound fantastic either way!
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, that's good to hear. Maybe it is actually a problem of my unit only. I'll probably get another pair!
And yeah, the cable is pretty awful, I'd gladly replace it with something fancier. I wish I knew how to do it!


----------



## HungryPanda

silverfishla said:


> I got a pair, listened to them for 5 minutes and concluded that they were worthy of a recable.  I just used a VE cable that I chopped the ends off of.  Sounds nice.


Nice job indeed


----------



## silverfishla (Jan 24, 2019)

Scaven said:


> Did the re-cable change the sound at all?


Not really.  If anything, slightly tighter sounding bass.  Probably the solder I used (Cardas solder).  The cable on the MH750 was a pretty nice thick copper strand wire (by low cost iem standards).  It's just too short...and white...and J.  The cable I used was similar in "quality".  
edit:  I didn't really hear anything that needed to be improved when I listened to the MH750 out of the baggie.  It sounded very complete and impressive already.  I might have put a different type of wire on there if I thought it would help something defiecient...but I didn't really hear that.


----------



## silverfishla

tommasoff said:


> Thanks mate, that's good to hear. Maybe it is actually a problem of my unit only. I'll probably get another pair!
> And yeah, the cable is pretty awful, I'd gladly replace it with something fancier. I wish I knew how to do it!


So, so easy to learn.  Took me 15 minutes to from taking my stuff out of the drawer to finished product.


----------



## tommasoff

silverfishla said:


> So, so easy to learn.  Took me 15 minutes to from taking my stuff out of the drawer to finished product.



well if you say so I may as well consider that option... 
total newbie with this sort of stuff here


----------



## rad7

I'm curious about trying CCA C10 seeing all the positive feedback here. Are they good for psybient/downtempo trance music? I love deep, punchy bass and cannot tolerate sibilance or piercing highs. Also, anyone tried them with TRN BT20?


----------



## Otto Motor

Otto Motor said:


> Or you get a good dynamic driver such as the JVC FD01 to reproduce all kinds of music accurately and univsersally.


After some time with single DDs I pulled out the KA AS10…and was so appalled by its boomy bass and unnatural timbre that I thought there was something wrong with polarity. So I measured the FR and everything was ok. This shows how brainwashed I was when it comes to cheap multis. Here my argument in pictures.


----------



## requal

Slater said:


> I did remove the foam plug that was stuffed down inside the nozzle. It sounds even better now - cleaner and crisper low end, and more clarity across the board.
> 
> I also tried swapping the black nylon nozzle screens for stainless ones, but it made the treble too bright and grainy. So the black nylon filters are definitely the way to go on these. I'll have to keep that in mind if I transplant the drivers into different shells.
> 
> !


 I have done it the same with my Mh750 (with blocked vents), and everything is as Slater wrote.


----------



## crabdog

rad7 said:


> I'm curious about trying CCA C10 seeing all the positive feedback here. Are they good for psybient/downtempo trance music? I love deep, punchy bass and cannot tolerate sibilance or piercing highs. Also, anyone tried them with TRN BT20?


Judging from what you said I think the C10 would be a good choice for you. It has the deep bass you're looking for and very smooth highs.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> So I've spent a few days with the Sony MH755, and I can definitely say that the hype is justified. The price these sell for is mind blowing.
> 
> The short J cable annoying, but I haven't decided what I'm going to do with it yet. I know some will be converting theirs to MMCX, but something just feels wrong with doing that, as the mmcx jacks cost as much as the whole IEM lol.
> 
> ...



that silicone tips is worth the price by itself for me


----------



## requal

Sony tips are perfect.

After Slater mod, bass is probably also lighter overall


----------



## rad7

crabdog said:


> Judging from what you said I think the C10 would be a good choice for you. It has the deep bass you're looking for and very smooth highs.



Thank you!


----------



## c4rb0n

Brothers, for those who wants more air and sparkle on their KB100's, you can remove the metal grill on the nozzle, here you can see that the BA's on the nozzle have a filter, you can poke a small hole on these, a needle would do, it sounds like its on steriods!


----------



## DynamicEars (Jan 25, 2019)

c4rb0n said:


> Brothers, for those who wants more air and sparkle on their KB100's, you can remove the metal grill on the nozzle, here you can see that the BA's on the nozzle have a filter, you can poke a small hole on these, a needle would do, it sounds like its on steriods!



does it make sound more harsh on upper mid and highs?

actually easier way and doesnt do any permanent damage to your KB100 is just EQ on 6khz and 16khz for air. thats all


----------



## c4rb0n

I can tolerate the highs bro, i use t2, qt2, and zs6, and it really depends on your source, on my phone its really harsh, but on my walnut v2s, they sound really amazing, and yes EQ on those peaks is also a good idea  btw you can revert the mod by using a micrope tape


----------



## audio123

c4rb0n said:


> Brothers, for those who wants more air and sparkle on their KB100's, you can remove the metal grill on the nozzle, here you can see that the BA's on the nozzle have a filter, you can poke a small hole on these, a needle would do, it sounds like its on steriods!


Acoustune AET07 will help too. Cheers!


----------



## paulindss

All the Kanas Pro hype and the original kanas is missed.

Well i got one for myself.

Lovely, @chinmie has heard both and like the original kanas a little more.

The original one (mine) should have more sub bass than the tuned towards neutral Kanas pro.

I can tell it is very tasteful. By memory, It smokes my DMG. You shouldn't trust this anyway, but i'll tell you because a believe it 100%.
(Don't trust memory on Audio devices)


----------



## Slater (Jan 26, 2019)

carloshacecosas said:


> Anyone using the BT20 with the Tin Audio T2? I've switched to an iPhone XR and barely use wired IEMs with it...





Slater said:


> I’d be happy to try the T2 when my mmcx BT20 arrive. Stay tuned.



I wanted to provide an update on this.

Despite loving the sound of the T2, the fitment has always been awkward. I could never get a good fit when wearing it 'down'. The only way it would even somewhat fit was 'up', with the channels swapped. But even then, the fit was just not that great. Because of that, my T2 sat unused an gathering dust. Which broke my heart, because it is an amazing IEM.

Enter the mmcx BT20.

The current version of the mmcx BT20 uses 90-degree mmcx connectors, which makes compatibility with IEMs extremely hit or miss.

Luckily, because the T2 was originally designed to be worn up or down, this doubles the chances it will fit the BT20.

1. The 'down' configuration (ie Blue T2 as Left, Red T2 as Right):

The T2 does NOT work with the BT20 if you use this configuration.
In other words, the 'correct' channels (ie Right/Red T2 on Right BT20, and Left/Blue T2 on Left BT20).
The T2 ends up pointing away from your ears. If your ears were on the top of your head like a dog or cat, it would work.
2. The 'up' configuration (ie Blue T2 as Right, Red T2 as Left):

The T2 works very well in this configuration.
In other words, you swap the T2 channels, installing the Right/Red T2 on *Left* BT20, and the Left/Blue T2 on *Right* BT20.
It's very comfortable, and the BT20 is an excellent sonic match for the T2. Sounds great (99.9% as good as wired), no hissing, etc.

Obviously, depending on your individual ear anatomy, YMMV.

BTW, the mmcx BT20 is also a GREAT match (fit and sound) for the iBasso IT01 and Magaosi K5.

If I had to rate the fit (for me, and between all of my mmcx IEMs), I would rate it as:
1. iBasso IT01
2. Magaosi K5
3. TinAudio T2
4. Magaosi K3 Pro

I do recommend using SpinFit tips for best fit though. Because the BT20 has preformed ear guides, it is somewhat restrictive depending on your individual ear anatomy. The small amount of angular play in the SpinFit tips really goes a long way to providing a superior fit.


----------



## pr0b3r

durwood said:


> I will remove the foam on mine and measure. I don't expect any change to the bass to show up, but I am sure it will change the top end.



Please try that mod with the LG QuadBeat 3 and you'll be surprised how those mere foams affect the bass.


----------



## Nimweth (Jan 26, 2019)

More thoughts on the ****:
∆ Three dimensional soundstage
∆ Wonderful open midrange and treble
∆ No crossover artefacts
∆ Superb transient attack
∆ Amazing reproduction of harmonics in    violins, cellos and pianos
∆ Linear bass response from sub bass all the way to the mids
At £18 GBP these are an incredible bargain, with good build quality and detachable cables as well. The unique combination of three different driver types is a total success.
They are my present joint favourite along with the C10.


----------



## toddy0191

Nimweth said:


> More thoughts on the ****:
> ∆ Three dimensional soundstage
> ∆ Wonderful open midrange and treble
> ∆ No crossover artefacts
> ...



Couldn't agree more about the ****. 

Think I need the C10 too...


----------



## Sylmar

Nimweth said:


> More thoughts on the ****:
> ∆ Three dimensional soundstage
> ∆ Wonderful open midrange and treble
> ∆ No crossover artefacts
> ...



Very interesting. I've noticed that they are open at the back. Do they leak sound a lot?


----------



## Nimweth

Sylmar said:


> Very interesting. I've noticed that they are open at the back. Do they leak sound a lot?


I have only listened to them while walking along the road and no one has come up to me and said "that's too loud!" Lol. The truth is, I'm not sure.


----------



## Dcell7

NiceHCK coming with piezo electric stuff too.

http://s.aliexpress.com/2UVjueAr


----------



## FastAndClean

Dcell7 said:


> NiceHCK coming with piezo electric stuff too.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2UVjueAr


if that is the real FR we can have a winner


----------



## IryxBRO

Dcell7 said:


> NiceHCK coming with piezo electric stuff too.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2UVjueAr



Interesting... I have LZ A6 and A6Mini both with piezo-electric driver and very impressive treble range but both are way more expensive...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> After some time with single DDs I pulled out the KA AS10…and was so appalled by its boomy bass and unnatural timbre that I thought there was something wrong with polarity. So I measured the FR and everything was ok. This shows how brainwashed I was when it comes to cheap multis. Here my argument in pictures.



To be honest, some sparkle in the treble is great, and I prefer a slighltly larger soundstage  

But your argument is fairly good, and I do agree that even AS10 can be a tad shouty and a bit boomy, although you should try to measure spectral decay as well, it would show why the bass is boomy quite well


----------



## Sylmar

Nimweth said:


> I have only listened to them while walking along the road and no one has come up to me and said "that's too loud!" Lol. The truth is, I'm not sure.


You gave some great impressions. Thinking about picking this one up myself.


----------



## richario

rad7 said:


> I'm curious about trying CCA C10 seeing all the positive feedback here. Are they good for psybient/downtempo trance music? I love deep, punchy bass and cannot tolerate sibilance or piercing highs. Also, anyone tried them with TRN BT20?


Hi, I listen to a lot of psychill / psydub / downtempo with the BT20 and a variety of KZ's. While I don't have the CCA's or ZS7, I do have ZS5v1, ZS6, ZS10 and enjoy a similar signature. When I tried the AS10, I was worried that balanced armature bass wouldn't hit with enough authority for the bass heavy genres I prefer... Boy was I wrong! The AS10 now sees the others lying unused as the crispness of the sound, the more prominent (for KZ) mids, and the speed and clarity of the bass are a big step forward to my ears. Going back to the dynamic bass seems bloated afterwards, and all the iems listed above sound hollowed out in the mids in comparison afterwards to me. Addicted to the ba sound now! I am a little tempted by the ZS7 but reviews so far make me unsure... I'd really strongly recommend the AS10 as an excellent partner for the BT20 and your chosen genres though.


----------



## superuser1

Dcell7 said:


> NiceHCK coming with piezo electric stuff too.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2UVjueAr


Looks like their designer took a permanent break. Seriously!


----------



## Otto Motor

Dobrescu George said:


> To be honest, some sparkle in the treble is great, and I prefer a slighltly larger soundstage
> 
> But your argument is fairly good, and I do agree that even AS10 can be a tad shouty and a bit boomy, although you should try to measure spectral decay as well, it would show why the bass is boomy quite well


Consider my writeup as a crude model. And even a bad model is better than no model. So, it is a useful discussion basis.


----------



## audio123

Review on the Rose Masya Pro. Enjoy reading!


----------



## silverfishla

Anyone else order the CCA C16?  Anyone here receive it yet and give us some impressions?  Mine are on the way...


----------



## durwood (Jan 27, 2019)

Slater said:


> 1. stock (foam and black filter).
> 2. foam removed, but WITH black filter
> 3. foam removed AND black filter removed


Ok, I was not expecting how much all of these changes make a difference. Sony really tweaked these, not to mention there was some changes measured after use as well.

Brief comments:
1) My first measurement was brand new and it matched the harman curve pretty damn well.
2) After some use, not a ton of hours, but 6-7khz came up. I am not sure if something changed with my measuring technique or if this was real break-in captured. My other MH755 did the same thing.
3) As Slater mentioned, the black mesh screen really makes a huge difference. I would not remove it, way too peaky. I would love to get this mesh for some other earphones.Micropore has a similar effect, but damn Sony's material is clearly a winner. magical almost.
4)The foam plug helps widen the lower treble boost extending it across more frequencies.











pr0b3r said:


> Please try that mod with the LG QuadBeat 3 and you'll be surprised how those mere foams affect the bass.



Wish I could, I came in a little late to the party and missed the LG Quadbeat 3 by a few years. I even owned an LG V10 but in the US they didn't come with earphones.


----------



## Leonccyiu

silverfishla said:


> Anyone else order the CCA C16?  Anyone here receive it yet and give us some impressions?  Mine are on the way...



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32967...d=2551amp-0ekZQiRbHurXBm-SKRNzNA1548566967638

Sorry about the lack of link shortener, but someone has posted photos in the feedback section on the page, it can't be much longer now before more people start receiving theirs. I would have preferred a clear or translucent shell, I feel the blue acrylic looks cheap.


----------



## Slater

durwood said:


> Ok, I was not expecting how much all of these changes make a difference. Sony really tweaked these, not to mention there was some changes measured after use as well.
> 
> Brief comments:
> 1) My first measurement was brand new and it matched the harman curve pretty damn well.
> ...



Thanks so much for testing this out.

I too would love to get some of the black mesh. You're right - whatever material they are using is A-OK! Much better than the red stuff KZ uses on a lot of their stuff.

The graphs are a little hard to follow (for me anyways). From what you wrote in #4, I are you saying the bottom line is the foam helps treble extension and presence?


----------



## durwood (Jan 27, 2019)

Slater said:


> Thanks so much for testing this out.
> 
> I too would love to get some of the black mesh. You're right - whatever material they are using is A-OK! Much better than the red stuff KZ uses on a lot of their stuff.
> 
> The graphs are a little hard to follow (for me anyways). From what you wrote in #4, I are you saying the bottom line is the foam helps treble extension and presence?



What I thought originally was the foam made the treble boost wider in bandwidth (2.8Khz-7Khz vs 3Khz-6.8Khz), but now I think something else is going on. Just having a little trouble with getting consistent measurements in the treble region. I messed with my vinyl coupler and it shifted some stuff and how it lines up I think now. All my measurements show the treble boost bandwidth now peaking at 3Khz instead of 2.8Khz. This is even with my untouched MH755, so a little disclaimer there. Goes to show how easily something can be tweaked by accident.

So foam removal doesn't seem to have as much as an effect on FR, as does the mesh. It does make a big difference when the mesh is also removed. My legend on the graph indicates + if installed, and - if removed. If you prefer the sound with the foam removed, stick with it.

EDIT: Here are 3 graphs lined up at 1kHz and then I zoomed into the treble region. Orange was before mods, red was back to stock, and green was back to stock but pushed further into my vinyl tube coupler. Insertion consistency is user error on my part, but maybe this is a learning experience to show insertion depth into real ears can affect what is perceived by different users.


----------



## skajohyros

Nimweth said:


> More thoughts on the ****:
> ∆ Three dimensional soundstage
> ∆ Wonderful open midrange and treble
> ∆ No crossover artefacts
> ...


Which one has bigger and better soundstage **** or c10?


----------



## Nimweth

skajohyros said:


> Which one has bigger and better soundstage **** or c10?


The **** has the better soundstage. The C10 is big and bold and grabs you by the lapels but the **** lays the music out in front of you and around you. They are both well balanced though. They're both superb IEMs.


----------



## Nimweth

Those with the **** try this piece, it shows off what it can do:



David Wahler, Reverie by Debussy


----------



## CoiL

Dcell7 said:


> NiceHCK coming with piezo electric stuff too.
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2UVjueAr







I hope this graph is true... but note that vertical scaling is off to create "better image"


----------



## 1clearhead

skajohyros said:


> Which one has bigger and better soundstage **** or c10?


They both have big soundstage...

**** has a wide soundstage with nice depth to it with beautiful and incredible accuracy for a superb listening experience.

C10 has a holographic type of soundstage -wide, depth, height, and front stage all thrown at you for an exceptional premium experience.

They are both excellent picks and like them both equally!

 Sorry, I can't help you decide which one has the bigger and better soundstage overall!


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> They both have big soundstage...
> 
> **** has a wide soundstage with nice depth to it with beautiful and incredible accuracy for a superb listening experience.
> 
> ...


I feel the same as you. I just think the **** has a more realistic soundstage, especially for classical music. The C10's soundstage is in Technicolor!


----------



## crabdog

Just posted my review of the CCA C10: another budget Chi-Fi surprise! 
https://primeaudio.org/cca-c10-earphone-review/


----------



## Dobrescu George

CoiL said:


> I hope this graph is true... but note that vertical scaling is off to create "better image"



No joking, the graph is very very scaled so it looks good 

This is how it actually looks like, if scaled properly, so it highlights the differences

10dB of sub-bass, a strong 3kHz peak, lots of dips in the upper midrange and lower treble, and some air .

The difference between the bass and the 9kHz treble is almost 20 dB following this graph


----------



## Nimweth

crabdog said:


> Just posted my review of the CCA C10: another budget Chi-Fi surprise!
> https://primeaudio.org/cca-c10-earphone-review/


That is a great review. Fancy reviewing the **** next? That would be interesting!


----------



## crabdog

Nimweth said:


> That is a great review. Fancy reviewing the **** next? That would be interesting!


I don't have any plans to at the moment but it does look interesting. The DT8 was good too!


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> I feel the same as you. I just think the **** has a more realistic soundstage, especially for classical music. The C10's soundstage is in Technicolor!


+1


----------



## stryed

Damnit... I had no idea the **** was a low priced IEM with all that I've been hearing about it.  I was expecting it to be in the 50-100 price bracket.
Will resist...KZ5 still functional, KZ7 tempting..

Anyone able to compare the **** to the Ezaudio D4? I'm guessing the **** beats it in soundstage and less treble peaks?


----------



## trellus

Nimweth said:


> More thoughts on the ****:
> ∆ Three dimensional soundstage
> ∆ Wonderful open midrange and treble
> ∆ No crossover artefacts
> ...



What tips are you using with the ****?  I found that the stock red tips were too small for my large ears and I used large KZ Starlines instead, but I think it may be killing the soundstage because I don't really hear a 3D soundstage.


----------



## trellus

stryed said:


> Damnit... I had no idea the **** was a low priced IEM with all that I've been hearing about it.  I was expecting it to be in the 50-100 price bracket.
> Will resist...KZ5 still functional, KZ7 tempting..
> 
> Anyone able to compare the **** to the Ezaudio D4? I'm guessing the **** beats it in soundstage and less treble peaks?



I'll just say I listened to the D4 once, and the piercing treble was too much for me and I've not listened to them since, and the **** is significantly better.


----------



## DynamicEars

trellus said:


> What tips are you using with the ****?  I found that the stock red tips were too small for my large ears and I used large KZ Starlines instead, but I think it may be killing the soundstage because I don't really hear a 3D soundstage.



Since you got  bqeyz KC2, hows the **** compared with it? Soundstage wise, mature sound, clarity, details? thanks in advance


----------



## ScottPilgrim

paulindss said:


> All the Kanas Pro hype and the original kanas is missed.
> 
> Well i got one for myself.
> 
> ...




"Dont trust memory on audio devices" so true!


----------



## Nimweth

trellus said:


> What tips are you using with the ****?  I found that the stock red tips were too small for my large ears and I used large KZ Starlines instead, but I think it may be killing the soundstage because I don't really hear a 3D soundstage.


Like you the suppled tips were too small.I use Spiral Dots. I also use them on the C10. The wide bore preserves the soundstage.


----------



## Brava210

I received my CCA C10's I ordered direct from China via E-bay.
Delivery took a week.
Very comfortable and impressive sound.
Very Flat sound which is fine for extended listening.
Cannot complain for the price.


----------



## Terran Earthson

Brava210 said:


> I received my CCA C10's I ordered direct from China via E-bay.
> Delivery took a week.
> Very comfortable and impressive sound.
> Very Flat sound which is fine for extended listening.
> Cannot complain for the price.


How would you compare them to ZSN?


----------



## Brava210

I would say..more polite with not as much detail, which is a pity.
Warmer sound maybe better for prolonged listening


----------



## Brava210

Just listening to the MQA version of the Prodigy new Album on Tidal...The c-10's are much more tolerable


----------



## pr0b3r

My MH755 came today.  I wasn't really expecting it to arrive this early (2 weeks) or will it really arrive at all.  It was my first purchase off eBay for $2.X something and about $4.X something in total including shipping.  I just saw that the seller updated his *listing* and it now became $8.  I think this product is genuine.  I inquired from the seller if they are and told them that I will file a refund if the product is fake, and I was told that they only sell genuine Sony products.

Sound OOTB wasn't that impressive but thinking about how little I paid for this, I think it's actually good.  There's good amount of subbass rumble, though midbass was quite soft than what I prefer.  Mids and treble sounded somewhat dark and lacking.

I decided to do what I did with my LG QuadBeat 3, a mod that was recommended by a friend.  So, I removed the sponge/foam filters inside the nozzles by lifting the mesh cover half-way only.  As I listened again, the vocals came about noticeably more forward and treble sparkle is certainly better than stock.  This deserves a recable job, I think.

(sorry if the pictures are too big)


----------



## Slater

pr0b3r said:


> My MH755 came today.  I wasn't really expecting it to arrive this early (2 weeks) or will it really arrive at all.  It was my first purchase off eBay for $2.X something and about $4.X something in total including shipping.  I just saw that the seller updated his *listing* and it now became $8.  I think this product is genuine.  I inquired from the seller if they are and told them that I will file a refund if the product is fake, and I was told that they only sell genuine Sony products.
> 
> Sound OOTB wasn't that impressive but thinking about how little I paid for this, I think it's actually good.  There's good amount of subbass rumble, though midbass was quite soft than what I prefer.  Mids and treble sounded somewhat dark and lacking.
> 
> ...



Does your tag have the ghost numbers of you hold the tag at an angle?


----------



## nxnje

My review of the KZ ZS7 is online and contains quick comparisons with ZS6.
Like if you find that useful, hope it can help.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-zs7-knowledge-zenith.23485/reviews#review-21512


----------



## pr0b3r

Slater said:


> Does your tag have the ghost numbers of you hold the tag at an angle?



Now that you mentioned it, I checked and just found those bigger numbers barely noticeable. What I did notice though when I unpacked it were the tiny ghost writings at the back of the label.


----------



## Otto Motor

Beyerdynamic Byron: Designed and engineered in Germany. Manufactured in China...imagine it was the other way round. Single graphene-coated DD. $51 CAD...I think they are gone now. Presently "breaking in" while warming up [we are in Canada]...for at least 30 mins.


----------



## audio123 (Jan 29, 2019)

My review on the TFZ King II.
Definitely an upgrade from the Exclusive King. Enjoy and happy listening!


----------



## drag0nslayer

*I've got few new packed transparent DM6 with me with 3 days confirmed US shipping if any want let me know*


----------



## DrBrawler

Tfz galaxy t2 is on massdrop for $39.99


----------



## B9Scrambler

For anyone interested, I finally updated my KZ guide and added the following models: ZS10, ZSN, ZSA, ZS4, ES4, ED15, ED16, AS06, AS10, and BA10. This brings us to 41 in total.

*Updates were made in Parts 2-5.*

Part 1 - Old, discontinued models
Part 2 - ED series + ES4
Part 3 - ATx, HDx, and Zx series
Part 4 - Armature only models
Part 5 - Top five lists


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> For anyone interested, I finally updated my KZ guide and added the following models: ZS10, ZSN, ZSA, ZS4, ES4, ED15, ED16, AS06, AS10, and BA10. This brings us to 41 in total.
> 
> *Updates were made in Parts 2-5.*
> 
> ...


This great series made "B9 Scrambler" -- a read a coincidentally had recommended to someone today. I wished I could share your liking of the wonderfully designed and built ZSA and the ZS10 but the midrange is so far back for me in each case that I kept on turning the volume up and upper...and although I never loved it 100%, I am glad to own the original ZS5...and wished I had more of the very early models. Well done!


----------



## drey101 (Jan 29, 2019)

Auglamour F300 arrived along with another bud (SL 1.0).



OOTB listening impressions is that it's really quite clear, smooth sound throughout the range, with punchy bass.

I'll have to do a direct compare with the C10 when I get home, but right now... it seems promising to me, and I think I might like it better than the C10. I'm certain it sounds much smoother to me than the C10, as for the rest, I'd rather not make a comparison based on memory.

For tips, I had to go one size up though, as the medium tips that were initially attached just couldn't give me any kind of seal at all. Since it's quite small (probably smaller than the C10) and nozzle is not too long, it feels comfy.

Time to just enjoy the music.


----------



## assassin10000

drey101 said:


> Auglamour F300 arrived along with another bud (SL 1.0).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. These may be my next purchase. Mind taking a pic of them side by side with the C10? The ZSN barely fit the concha of my ear so I've been holding off on the C10. IF these sound that good and are smaller they may get added to the list.


----------



## drey101

assassin10000 said:


> Nice. These may be my next purchase. Mind taking a pic of them side by side with the C10? The ZSN barely fit the concha of my ear so I've been holding off on the C10. IF these sound that good and are smaller they may get added to the list.


Sure, I'll take a picture side by side with the C10 later on. Haha, I might be able to take a picture beside the KZ ZSN in a few hours, as my officemate has one. I might post it in the $100 chifi thread instead though, as I think this thread is dominated by higher priced iems. 

As good as the initial impressions I have of these ones are, unless you have some disposable income, I would suggest getting the C10 instead first as that one is the safer choice over this one which has almost 0 impressions.


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> I hope this graph is true... but note that vertical scaling is off to create "better image"


Exactly! I adjusted the scale approximating that of the Beyerdynamic Byron...horror FR with the Rocky Mountains monster screamer in the upper midrange. That graph must be made up.


----------



## DynamicEars

drey101 said:


> Auglamour F300 arrived along with another bud (SL 1.0).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a looker!! i like the finishing, feels so solid and strong, mysterious looks. like a dark knight but hopefully doesnt sound dark.
pleaseee compare with c10 and kanas pro, yeah, i know its not on same class but just for a reference.


----------



## drey101 (Jan 30, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> what a looker!! i like the finishing, feels so solid and strong, mysterious looks. like a dark knight but hopefully doesnt sound dark.
> pleaseee compare with c10 and kanas pro, yeah, i know its not on same class but just for a reference.


I made some notes already regarding sound here, as well as picture comparison with KZ ZSN: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1052#post-14748281

It's not dark, far from it imo. It's actually quite bright, so it's sound matches the other colors much better than this one. 

I'll probably compare it to the C10 which is in the same price range, but probably not with the KP. If I get the Moondrop Crescent, I might compare it to that one as it's in the same price range, although that might take a month or so.


----------



## ipaulpereira

New toys


----------



## DynamicEars

drey101 said:


> I made some notes already regarding sound here, as well as picture comparison with KZ ZSN: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1052#post-14748281
> 
> It's not dark, far from it imo. It's actually quite bright, so it's sound matches the other colors much better than this one.
> 
> I'll probably compare it to the C10 which is in the same price range, but probably not with the KP. If I get the Moondrop Crescent, I might compare it to that one as it's in the same price range, although that might take a month or so.



Thanks for that, its ok i just want to know how it stand against kanas pro, i know kanas pro will win in every aspects but as how far. im still waiting for my kanas pro, and made my oath not to adding my sub 100 collection, saving for better iem on higher tier but i like the look sooo much. C10 good reviews were bugging me everyday, with that ****, but really if this F300 beats those two, i might pull my trigger break my oath. really love that matte black finish


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jan 30, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> This great series made "B9 Scrambler" -- a read a coincidentally had recommended to someone today. I wished I could share your liking of the wonderfully designed and built ZSA and the ZS10 but the midrange is so far back for me in each case that I kept on turning the volume up and upper...and although I never loved it 100%, I am glad to own the original ZS5...and wished I had more of the very early models. Well done!



Thanks Otto. That recommendation was what spurred me to spend nearly 6 hours straight last night updating the guide and adding all those extra iems, lol. I always check the sources of traffic to my site so that rec also introduced me to a cool new community. Thank you for that and the unintended inspiration to finally dig in and update the thing, haha. It was also especially nice to revisit stuff I hadn't used in a while, even if I didn't like it all (ES4 and ED15 come to mind). They're obviously not perfect, but man, I love me some KZs.


----------



## IryxBRO

Created new thread here for interesting IEMs that would be launched soon: Hidizs Mermaid MS4 and MS1. 

What's the hiss?

good tech.specs
beautiful 
good package (lots of eartips, etc)
CABLE OPTIONS: 
3.5mm regular jack
2.5mm/4.4mm balanced 
Bluetooth 5.0 
first cable with integrated DAC (microUSB type-C + USB A converter)

Preparing to test and review both items.
Here is the link to new thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hid...ew-approach-to-iems-and-compatibility.898917/


----------



## Zerohour88

IryxBRO said:


> Created new thread here for interesting IEMs that would be launched soon: Hidizs Mermaid MS4 and MS1.
> 
> What's the hiss?
> 
> ...




ooh, nice, they finally released the prices. $219 for the MS4 is quite tempting too, compared to Fiio FH5


----------



## Markolav

Have anyone heard offerings from Sivga? SM002 looks interesting but im not sure do i trust the company enough.


----------



## paulindss

Where are the IKKO OH1 owners ?
Give us some opinions.
I am about to receive one, just waiting for the money to pay the taxes.

If there is enough interest maybe we can create a thread, this iem is passing kinda unoticed, crinacle put them in the same class as bgvp dm6, above DMG and whizzer a-he3.

Should mean something. I will review them and compare to the moondrop kanas and my favorite at the moment tehnz p4 pro.


----------



## IryxBRO

paulindss said:


> Where are the IKKO OH1 owners ?
> Give us some opinions.
> I am about to receive one, just waiting for the money to pay the taxes.
> 
> ...



I have it. Good IEMs (except for the slight upper mids/lower treble peak for treble sensitive people). Totally worth the price. Review is here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1.23467/


----------



## mbwilson111

IryxBRO said:


> I have it. Good IEMs (except for the slight upper mids/lower treble peak for treble sensitive people). Totally worth the price. Review is here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1.23467/



I have been planning to get one final iem in the $100-200 price range and then quit.  Should this IKKO OH1 replace the Kanas Pro on my wish list? A little concerned about the treble peak that you mentioned.

The most expensive iems that I currently own include the Audbos P4, the Toneking NineTail, Hotfi HM9 - 6BA per side, iBasso IT01, NiceHCK D300, Moondrp Nocturne ,TFZ Exclusive 3,  Fidue A73

Obviously I do not NEED anything.


----------



## paulindss

Also -1 on tips selection of moondrop Kanas. 

Tip rolling opened up the sound and improved bass texturing and dynamics very much. Mainly (i think) because the vents could work better with the new tips, as the Kz tips improved the space between my ear and the shell. The original ones are too small for my ear, its comfortable and it isolates well, but it leaves the shell to close to the ear.

The original tips looks soooo much better tho 

The IEMs are burning in -in my ears of course - before a more solid opinion.


----------



## paulindss

mbwilson111 said:


> I have been planning to get one final iem in the $100-200 price range and then quit.  Should this IKKO OH1 replace the Kanas Pro on my wish list? A little concerned about the treble peak that you mentioned.
> 
> The most expensive iems that I currently own include the Audbos P4, the Toneking NineTail, Hotfi HM9 - 6BA per side, iBasso IT01, NiceHCK D300, Moondrp Nocturne ,TFZ Exclusive 3,  Fidue A73
> 
> Obviously I do not NEED anything.



I have the kanas (not pro) tehnz p4 pro "upgraded audbos"(some prefer the aubdos, some don't), and will receive the ikko in a week.

I will review ikko comparing to these two, should help you a little bit.


----------



## mbwilson111

paulindss said:


> I have the kanas (not pro) tehnz p4 pro "upgraded audbos"(some prefer the aubdos, some don't), and will receive the ikko in a week.
> 
> I will review ikko comparing to these two, should help you a little bit.



I actually am having a hard time imagining anything could sound better than my Audbos P4.   The reason I was thinking of the Kanas Pro over the Kanas was because I thought the regular Kanas might have too much bass for me.  I want bass to go,low when it is there in the music but I don't want to be bashed in the head with it.

 I listen to everything except EDM, Rap and Metal.  I like to relax and listen to a few albums in a row.  I like those magical moments that can happen when everything is just right...including mood.  I do favor singer-songwriters the most...and atmospheric albums.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I actually am having a hard time imagining anything could sound better than my Audbos P4.   The reason I was thinking of the Kanas Pro over the Kanas was because I thought the regular Kanas might have too much bass for me.  I want bass to go,low when it is there in the music but I don't want to be bashed in the head with it.
> 
> I listen to everything except EDM, Rap and Metal.  I like to relax and listen to a few albums in a row.  I like those magical moments that can happen when everything is just right...including mood.  I do favor singer-songwriters the most...and atmospheric albums.


get the Kanas Pro and call it a day, it looks and sound beautiful


----------



## CactusPete23

mbwilson111 said:


> I actually am having a hard time imagining anything could sound better than my Audbos P4.   The reason I was thinking of the Kanas Pro over the Kanas was because I thought the regular Kanas might have too much bass for me.  I want bass to go,low when it is there in the music but I don't want to be bashed in the head with it.
> 
> I listen to everything except EDM, Rap and Metal.  I like to relax and listen to a few albums in a row.  I like those magical moments that can happen when everything is just right...including mood.  I do favor singer-songwriters the most...and atmospheric albums.


For me, the Kanas Pro work well with the KZ Star Tips...  They have good and slightly boosted bass. IMHO, more bass would be too much.   All frequencies have good detail; Except I am told they lack some of thee very highest frequencies. But if so, I am lucky that I am too old to hear those any longer; so can't tell what I'm missing.  .  Currently my favorite earphones.


----------



## IryxBRO

mbwilson111 said:


> I have been planning to get one final iem in the $100-200 price range and then quit.  Should this IKKO OH1 replace the Kanas Pro on my wish list? A little concerned about the treble peak that you mentioned.
> 
> The most expensive iems that I currently own include the Audbos P4, the Toneking NineTail, Hotfi HM9 - 6BA per side, iBasso IT01, NiceHCK D300, Moondrp Nocturne ,TFZ Exclusive 3,  Fidue A73
> 
> Obviously I do not NEED anything.



Sorry, don't have any of those you've mentioned. So, cannot tell you whether iKKO is better or worse. Close to Kinera Idun Delux...  But I would (Kanas Pro) is couple of weeks...


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I have been planning to get one final iem in the $100-200 price range and then quit.  Should this IKKO OH1 replace the Kanas Pro on my wish list? A little concerned about the treble peak that you mentioned.
> 
> The most expensive iems that I currently own include the Audbos P4, the Toneking NineTail, Hotfi HM9 - 6BA per side, iBasso IT01, NiceHCK D300, Moondrp Nocturne ,TFZ Exclusive 3,  Fidue A73
> 
> Obviously I do not NEED anything.



Magaosi K5 Bass?


----------



## paulindss

mbwilson111 said:


> I actually am having a hard time imagining anything could sound better than my Audbos P4.   The reason I was thinking of the Kanas Pro over the Kanas was because I thought the regular Kanas might have too much bass for me.  I want bass to go,low when it is there in the music but I don't want to be bashed in the head with it.
> 
> I listen to everything except EDM, Rap and Metal.  I like to relax and listen to a few albums in a row.  I like those magical moments that can happen when everything is just right...including mood.  I do favor singer-songwriters the most...and atmospheric albums.



Yeah, regular kanas wouldn't suit you that case.


----------



## darmanastartes

Just posted my CCA-C10 review.


----------



## exavolt

mbwilson111 said:


> The reason I was thinking of the Kanas Pro over the Kanas was because I thought the regular Kanas might have too much bass for me.  I want bass to go,low when it is there in the music but I don't want to be bashed in the head with it.
> 
> I listen to everything except EDM, Rap and Metal.  I like to relax and listen to a few albums in a row.  I like those magical moments that can happen when everything is just right...including mood.  I do favor singer-songwriters the most...and atmospheric albums.


Regular Kanas is not even bassy; not a skull rattling bass at regular volume, just subtle boost. From my quick a-b with the MH755, Kanas has less overall bass quantity. But yeah, the pro is safer.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 30, 2019)

exavolt said:


> Regular Kanas is not even bassy; not a skull rattling bass at regular volume, just subtle boost. From my quick a-b with the MH755, Kanas has less overall bass quantity. But yeah, the pro is safer.



There's tastes, and there's tastes. In my first impressions i said that i also didn't found them to be "bassy", because the mids are tonaly perfect and full, and the upper range are balanced with it.
But i don't think bass is nowhere near neutral, it is greatly improved. See, the IEM is already hard to drive and the mids are defnitely behind the bass, they don't bleed too much and are very controlled also, but you will end up raising the volume even more for acoustic and etc, it will work because as i said the bass is very controlled. But its not the IEM i would recommend for one that don't listen to EDM nor Hip Hop, there are other options for it. With the REGULAR kanas i always have the feeling of wanting more vocals intimacy, if i have a neutral reference in mind, especially because the timbre is very tasty.


----------



## chinmie

exavolt said:


> Regular Kanas is not even bassy; not a skull rattling bass at regular volume, just subtle boost. From my quick a-b with the MH755, Kanas has less overall bass quantity. But yeah, the pro is safer.





paulindss said:


> There's tastes, and there's tastes. In my first impressions i said that i also didn't found them to be "bassy", because the mids are tonaly perfect and full, and the upper range are balanced with it.
> But i don't think bass is nowhere near neutral, it is greatly improved. See, the IEM is already hard to drive and the mids are defnitely behind the bass, they don't bleed too much and are very controlled also, but you will end up raising the volume even more for acoustic and etc, it will work because as i said the bass is very controlled. But its not the IEM i would recommend for one that don't listen to EDM nor Hip Hop, there are other options for it. With the REGULAR kanas i always have the feeling of wanting more vocals intimacy, if i have a neutral reference in mind, especially because the timbre is very tasty.



depends on what your bass tolerance level. i for instance like the rumble of the TFZ king/pro, but not for long because it starts to make me feel nauseated physically. the Kanas is elevated in bass to the point it has rumble, but it only hits the subbass and leaves the midbass alone. adding the forward sounding and snappy mids, also the detailed mid treble, it's easy to categorize the Kanas as not bass heavy, while in fact it is.

the MH755 has a slight bleed and elevated midbass, also the mids more recessed than the Kanas, but the Kanas goes down deeper


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> I actually am having a hard time imagining anything could sound better than my Audbos P4.   The reason I was thinking of the Kanas Pro over the Kanas was because I thought the regular Kanas might have too much bass for me.  I want bass to go,low when it is there in the music but I don't want to be bashed in the head with it.
> 
> I listen to everything except EDM, Rap and Metal.  I like to relax and listen to a few albums in a row.  I like those magical moments that can happen when everything is just right...including mood.  I do favor singer-songwriters the most...and atmospheric albums.



in my humble opinion the Kanas Pro would suits you more than the regular Kanas. on the same level of price as the Kanas Pro that i would suggest is the DM6. less intimate mids that the KP, but more "breathing room" for the soundstage while still detailed in vocals


----------



## Otto Motor

Just in and I think this is a potential winner: the NiceHCK DT600. I love the linear low end.


----------



## pr0b3r

Anybody here have thoughts on the Final Audio E3000?


----------



## Nimweth

Another DD+piezo hybrid:
https://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Hea...X236_SY340_QL65&keywords=rosewill+ex700&psc=1
Looks interesting, decent price too!


----------



## HydronQc

Otto Motor said:


> Just in and I think this is a potential winner: the NiceHCK DT600. I love the linear low end.



Have you tested the dt500?
How do they compare?


----------



## Otto Motor

HydronQc said:


> Have you tested the dt500?
> How do they compare?


I didn't but heard the DT500 are "mistuned": their treble is overly exaggerated.


----------



## HungryPanda

just a little bright if you like that kind of thing


----------



## silverfishla

Just got the CCA C16 last night.  If you guys like vocal clarity, you got it.  Can't give a full impression, it's too early.  But I like them, they sound like my nice B&W bookshelf speakers.  Even at low volumes, there is good visceral energy.


----------



## sainteb (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey hey, I've made a list of a few IEMs that I'm considering and I am about to get one real soon. I like a V-shaped sound signature akin to the original iBasso IT01 or DT 770 and I like listening to electronic, metal, classcal, etc.

What would you advise? I am aware there is a pretty big price gap between them but that's not my main concern.


iBasso IT01S
FiiO FH5
FiiO F9 Pro
ER4XR
Oriveti New Primacy
Pinnacle P1
Any other suggestions are welcome!


----------



## 1clearhead

sainteb said:


> Hey hey, I've made a list of a few IEMs that I'm considering and I am about to get one real soon. I like a V-shaped sound signature akin to the original iBasso IT01 or DT 770 and I like listening to electronic, metal, classcal, etc.
> 
> What would you advise? I am aware their is a pretty big price gap between them but that's not my main concern.
> 
> ...


CCA C10


----------



## paulindss

sainteb said:


> Hey hey, I've made a list of a few IEMs that I'm considering and I am about to get one real soon. I like a V-shaped sound signature akin to the original iBasso IT01 or DT 770 and I like listening to electronic, metal, classcal, etc.
> 
> What would you advise? I am aware their is a pretty big price gap between them but that's not my main concern.
> 
> ...



I would include the regular moondrop kanas, not the pro.


----------



## eclein

sainteb said:


> Any other suggestions are welcome!



CCA C10


----------



## eclein

Slater said:


> Magaosi K5 Bass?


Slater have you gotten those...I’m curious about the new bass version.


----------



## trellus

Nimweth said:


> Another DD+piezo hybrid:
> https://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Hea...X236_SY340_QL65&keywords=rosewill+ex700&psc=1
> Looks interesting, decent price too!



I have these.  I've used them at the gym before with my ES100 Bluetooth receiver.  Cheap, thin cable, but they sound surprisingly good.  I think I paid $10 on eBay in December 2017.  I have too many earphones so they tend to get forgotten, but when I put them on about a month ago, I was reminded how delicious they sound.  I think I had to tip roll with them.  I'll check my workout bag when I get home since I think that's where they live.


----------



## Slater

eclein said:


> Slater have you gotten those...I’m curious about the new bass version.



No, I have the K5 (specifically the v2.0 Upgrade Edition).

When I'm in the mood, I EQ a bit of additional sub bass (as the stock tuning is a bit too light on the sub bass). It's an excellent IEM, especially with the extra boost of sub bass. Since Magaosi added that in, it should be a winner.


----------



## Nimweth

trellus said:


> I have these.  I've used them at the gym before with my ES100 Bluetooth receiver.  Cheap, thin cable, but they sound surprisingly good.  I think I paid $10 on eBay in December 2017.  I have too many earphones so they tend to get forgotten, but when I put them on about a month ago, I was reminded how delicious they sound.  I think I had to tip roll with them.  I'll check my workout bag when I get home since I think that's where they live.


They appear to have the same driver assembly as the Artiste DC1. These are an excellent IEM.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> They appear to have the same driver assembly as the Artiste DC1. These are an excellent IEM.



They also come with a set of Spinfits, which by themselves are worth $5+. That means you’re basically getting an (assumed) rebadged Artiste DC1 for $8!


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> They also come with a set of Spinfits, which by themselves are worth $5+. That means you’re basically getting an (assumed) rebadged Artiste DC1 for $8!


Now that's great value! I have three IEMs with piezo, **** king of the hill!


----------



## eclein

Slater said:


> Since Magaosi added that in, it should be a winner.



If you hear any impressions about them shout.....I’m targeting them next.....probably....maybe...


----------



## vurtomatic

loomisjohnson said:


> the t2 is a completely different beast than the tennmak pro--less bassy/boomy, more balanced and detailed w/a bigger stage. the finder is likewise less bass-emphasized, more analytical and balanced. both are good for certain genres, but if you want more bottom end at the sub-50 pricepoint i'd also look at the trn v80 or bosshifi b3s; the bqeyz bq3 is also worth a look.





Slater said:


> Cables aren’t really necessary, unless a stock cable is particularly poor quality. The stock BQEYZ cables are just fine. You can always upgrade the cable down the road.
> 
> Tips are always good to have, and by trying out different types of tips you can tweak the sound.





silverfishla said:


> I’ll compare them....BQ3 is is a great all rounder with a good bass section.  Probably the best one I’ve heard in the price range.  I like it over the T2 regular and pros, and V80.  Probably like it better than the Co Donguri brass as a whole (though those have a little magic to them.  zhiyin 5000 is a muddled mess with a big fat bass.  The clarity is subpar.  Skip it.  They hurt my ears both aurally and physically.  A crude build as well.



Sorry in advance if I missed anyone who helped me out!

I just received the BQ3 today. Wow, this is the first time a Chi-Fi IEM has blown my mind. The clarity is amazing, to the point I initially thought it was too tinny for my liking. But when the bass comes in, I can actually feel the reverb in my ears—actually got my heart going. The sound is kinda airy and I'm hearing really nice separation. Probably an unfair comparison, the sound is slightly different but it's comparable with my 1984 quad IEMs.

The downside is the silicone tips it comes with: Tried all the sizes but they're really difficult to get the right fit. I managed to get a pair of bi-flanges on and I'm preferring them.

Wondering if anyone has tip recommendations or know which size Complys will fit?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

vurtomatic said:


> Sorry in advance if I missed anyone who helped me out!
> 
> I just received the BQ3 today. Wow, this is the first time a Chi-Fi IEM has blown my mind. The clarity is amazing, to the point I initially thought it was too tinny for my liking. But when the bass comes in, I can actually feel the reverb in my ears—actually got my heart going. The sound is kinda airy and I'm hearing really nice separation. Probably an unfair comparison, the sound is slightly different but it's comparable with my 1984 quad IEMs.
> 
> ...


That nozzle is a tough one to tip.  I ended up using the soft jelly clear tips that came with my Havi B3 Pro 1. Have no idea where or if you can even get them, outside of buying new b3 pro 1 , but they are great with this IEM.  Anyway I am also interested in what tips people are using for these.


----------



## Slater

vurtomatic said:


> Sorry in advance if I missed anyone who helped me out!
> 
> I just received the BQ3 today. Wow, this is the first time a Chi-Fi IEM has blown my mind. The clarity is amazing, to the point I initially thought it was too tinny for my liking. But when the bass comes in, I can actually feel the reverb in my ears—actually got my heart going. The sound is kinda airy and I'm hearing really nice separation. Probably an unfair comparison, the sound is slightly different but it's comparable with my 1984 quad IEMs.
> 
> ...



I don’t have the BQ3, but I do have the K2 which has a similar shell shape.

Be aware that if you use foam/Comply tips, it will usually reduce the treble. So that airy clarity you’re loving may very well be reduced.

As far as which size fits, the nozzles on the BQ3 is 5mm, which means you’ll need T400 or T500 foam/Comply size (which are both made for 5mm nozzles).

The ideal tips is different for everyone, and will depend on the fit of your individual ear anatomy, the effectiveness of the ear canal seal you get (which again varies between people), and how different tips changes the sound tuning. Trying different tips to get the best results is called tip rolling.

My personal favorite silicone tips on the K2 (which again is similar to the BQ3) is KZ Starlines or Auvio wide bores. If you are getting too shallow of a fit, or an awkward fit with your individual ear anatomy, or you want deeper insertion, you can try Spinfits (but note there’s numerous versions).

Also, a lot of people swear by JVC Spiral dots, but they are too expensive for my tastes. The nice thing about Spiral Dots is they have in between sizes. So instead of just S, M, and L, they have sizes in between each one (XS, S, M, ML, L, etc).

Good luck, and let us know what tips work best for you!


----------



## DynamicEars

vurtomatic said:


> Sorry in advance if I missed anyone who helped me out!
> 
> I just received the BQ3 today. Wow, this is the first time a Chi-Fi IEM has blown my mind. The clarity is amazing, to the point I initially thought it was too tinny for my liking. But when the bass comes in, I can actually feel the reverb in my ears—actually got my heart going. The sound is kinda airy and I'm hearing really nice separation. Probably an unfair comparison, the sound is slightly different but it's comparable with my 1984 quad IEMs.
> 
> ...



I told so many people that BQEYZ is really good, they like 1 step above its competitor on their class, i talked about technical details. its not "just another chifi"


comply size for BQ3 is T400 but yeah, it changes sound signature, reduce highs which i dont like it

best of 2 worlds of tips :https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-iem-tips.626895/page-27#post-14711620


----------



## DynamicEars

BadReligionPunk said:


> That nozzle is a tough one to tip.  I ended up using the soft jelly clear tips that came with my Havi B3 Pro 1. Have no idea where or if you can even get them, outside of buying new b3 pro 1 , but they are great with this IEM.  Anyway I am also interested in what tips people are using for these.



How is your BQ3 compared to C10? very curious since you have BQ3 yet put C10 as your no 1 fave iem.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

DynamicEars said:


> How is your BQ3 compared to C10? very curious since you have BQ3 yet put C10 as your no 1 fave iem.


BQ3 has an at times overbearing mid bass that doesn't work so well with all genres of music. It can thump a bit too hard and basslines are pushed too far out front sometimes. I listen to virtually every genre of music so I prefer to find Jack of all trade type phones for work, which is where most of my listening is done. C10 is about the best all rounder I have heard.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vurtomatic said:


> Sorry in advance if I missed anyone who helped me out!
> 
> I just received the BQ3 today. Wow, this is the first time a Chi-Fi IEM has blown my mind. The clarity is amazing, to the point I initially thought it was too tinny for my liking. But when the bass comes in, I can actually feel the reverb in my ears—actually got my heart going. The sound is kinda airy and I'm hearing really nice separation. Probably an unfair comparison, the sound is slightly different but it's comparable with my 1984 quad IEMs.
> 
> ...


i found the bq3 very difficult to fit and tip sensitive--i finally settled on  smaller-than-typical spinfits (biflanges seemed to lose the bass). agree  that the stock tips are useless


----------



## HungryPanda

I prefer BQ3 to CCA C10


----------



## audio123 (Feb 1, 2019)

Would like to share a short impression of the Tanchjim Cora as I personally find it great value at its asking price.

Short impression: Quite a light & airy sound that is enjoyable to listen to. Bass has nice depth with an apt quantity, midrange is on the leaner side and the upper midrange is engaging, treble is smooth with little sparkle. The shells are light weight and I find wearing them really comfortable.

Cheers!


----------



## vurtomatic (Feb 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> I don’t have the BQ3, but I do have the K2 which has a similar shell shape.
> 
> Be aware that if you use foam/Comply tips, it will usually reduce the treble. So that airy clarity you’re loving may very well be reduced.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice! I just ordered some Auvio from RadioShack, not sure if they'll fit though. And yes the Spiral Dots feel a little expensive and they come all the way from Japan, maybe something to look for when I visit.



DynamicEars said:


> I told so many people that BQEYZ is really good, they like 1 step above its competitor on their class, i talked about technical details. its not "just another chifi"
> 
> 
> comply size for BQ3 is T400 but yeah, it changes sound signature, reduce highs which i dont like it
> ...



I don't mind taming the highs as an experiment but I'll see if the Auvio fits since I don't like the (lack of) durability with foam.



loomisjohnson said:


> i found the bq3 very difficult to fit and tip sensitive--i finally settled on  smaller-than-typical spinfits (biflanges seemed to lose the bass). agree  that the stock tips are useless



I understand there are different versions of the SpinFits. Are these the ones you use?


----------



## Slater

vurtomatic said:


> Thanks for the advice! I just ordered some Auvio from RadioShack, not sure if they'll fit though. And yes the Spiral Dots feel a little expensive and they come all the way from Japan, maybe something to look for when I visit.



Nice, hope you like them. You’ll have to let us know what you think when they arrive.

Did you use code RADIO15 to get an extra 20% off (or maybe it is 15%)?

If not, no big deal.


----------



## pr0b3r

Anybody else saw *this*?  Cable looks similar with that on the iBasso IT01s.  Quite pricey though.


----------



## vurtomatic

Slater said:


> Did you use code RADIO15 to get an extra 20% off (or maybe it is 15%)?
> 
> If not, no big deal.



Too bad I didn't know about the code! I got a set in 3 sizes to test, and they came with an extra set free so it worked out as well as using a discount code.

Tempted to get the SpinFits to test too :-/


----------



## Slater (Feb 1, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> Another DD+piezo hybrid:
> https://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Hea...X236_SY340_QL65&keywords=rosewill+ex700&psc=1
> Looks interesting, decent price too!





trellus said:


> I have these.  I've used them at the gym before with my ES100 Bluetooth receiver.  Cheap, thin cable, but they sound surprisingly good.  I think I paid $10 on eBay in December 2017.  I have too many earphones so they tend to get forgotten, but when I put them on about a month ago, I was reminded how delicious they sound.  I think I had to tip roll with them.  I'll check my workout bag when I get home since I think that's where they live.





Nimweth said:


> They appear to have the same driver assembly as the Artiste DC1. These are an excellent IEM.





Slater said:


> They also come with a set of Spinfits, which by themselves are worth $5+. That means you’re basically getting an (assumed) rebadged Artiste DC1 for $8!



I just got these.

They’re built well and the cable is fine. Nice heavy all metal shells. Cable is not too thick, but it’s not overly thin/fragile either. Good cable tension reliefs, 1 button remote (on the Left which I dislike), no chin slider, cable is microphonic, and it has that clear slippery/plasticy type of wire insulation.

A carry pouch is included. There’s a nice selection of silicone tips, including a set of Spinfits. However, I’m using Starlines at the moment.

It has a 98dB sensitivity and a 33ohm impedance, so it likes power if you can give it more with an amp.

The sound is clear and smooth overall, and is very easy to listen to. Not fatiguing, no sharp treble, no sibilance.

The low end is elevated, which has powerful punch for genres like EDM or rap.

The treble could be better. This is very much a personal preference though, as I like more treble energy.

It would be fine for the average person, especially for those that are treble sensitive. The treble from the ceramic driver is rolled off and can come across as kind of flat and dull/lifeless (most noticeable on cymbals). Cymbals lose a lot of sizzle and decay. They’re present, but don’t have much life. For example, a crash cymbal goes _Tshh_ instead of _TSSHHhhhhhh_, and ride cymbals go _tst_ _tst_ instead of _TSST_ _TSST_ if that makes any sense.

The upper treble just needs a BIT more energy to be REALLY good. I think this is why there’s at least 1 manufacturer that added a BA driver to the existing DD+ceramic configuration. I think that’s the golden ticket for those of us that like the widest dynamics and extension possible.

Bottom line, don’t take my criticisms as too harsh. The EX500 are a great buy at $13, especially for the included Spinfit and wide bore tips.

The Rosewills are an inexpensive way to check out ceramic driver technology to see if you like it. If I had paid >$40 for the Artiste DC1 version, I probably would be more upset.

Again, if you are a young buck with treble sensitivity, and are looking for a budget option with impressive performance, these Rosewill are a good deal at $13.

_Update: Removing the nozzle screens and running with no screens at all, and swapping to Auvio wide bore tips made a definite improvement. I’m going to add these into my regular listening rotation now. If you own these or the Artiste DC1, give that a try and see if you like them even better._


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Again, if you are a young buck with treble sensitivity, and are looking for a budget option with impressive performance, these Rosewill are a good deal at $13.



Haha... £28 here for the Rosewill... which is about $37.

I am happy with the Artiste.  Anyway, I have no need to buy anymore iems.  I have too many.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Haha... £28 here for the Rosewill... which is about $37.
> 
> I am happy with the Artiste.  Anyway, I have no need to buy anymore iems.  I have too many.



Well, you already have the Artiste so you’re good. The Rosewill would just be redundant.

The Rosewill basically allows thise who don’t own any of these ceramic hybrids to get an Artiste for 1/3 of the cost


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Well, you already have the Artiste so you’re good. The Rosewill would just be redundant.
> 
> The Rosewill basically allows thise who don’t own any of these ceramic hybrids to get an Artiste for 1/3 of the cost



Are you saying that they sound the same to you?


----------



## Slater (Feb 1, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Are you saying that they sound the same to you?



Yes.

I had my suspicions when I saw the Rosewills. Now that I have the Rosewills, I would be willing to bet they are made by the same company.

Rosewill doesn’t make any of their own stuff. They just put their name on stuff other companies make.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Haha... £28 here for the Rosewill... which is about $37.
> 
> I am happy with the Artiste.  Anyway, I have no need to buy anymore iems.  I have too many.


I could send you a bucket of my review "samples"...no one appears to want them


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Yes.
> 
> I had my suspicions when I saw the Rosewills. Now that I have the Rosewills, I would be willing to bet they are made by the same company.
> 
> Rosewill doesn’t make any of their own stuff. They just put their name on stuff other companies make.



Interesting.  The shell seems to be a different shape.


----------



## Otto Motor

pr0b3r said:


> Anybody else saw *this*?  Cable looks similar with that on the iBasso IT01s.  Quite pricey though.


Fengru DIY? $339? I am tempted....to throw in an order for the $350 JVC FD01.


----------



## Slater (Feb 1, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Interesting.  The shell seems to be a different shape.



It happens.

Lots of these ChiFi companies make minor shell tweaks, change the cable, tips, or other accessories, and resell us the same stuff just repackaged LOL

Heck, car companies are masters at it.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> It happens.
> 
> Lots of these ChiFi companies make minor shell tweaks, change the cable, tips, or other accessories, and resell us the same stuff just repackaged LOL
> 
> Heck, car companies are masters at it.



Yeah, I was just thinking that should change the sound.


----------



## Slater (Feb 1, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Yeah, I was just thinking that should change the sound.



I think it’s just external cosmetic changes, while keeping the internal design/vents the same. If engineered right, the sound will not change.

We’ve seen it with companies like BQEYZ, I’ve seen it with some Philips headphones, etc.


----------



## loomisjohnson

any feedback on the nicehck n3? looks interesting


----------



## Zerohour88 (Feb 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> Yes.
> 
> I had my suspicions when I saw the Rosewills. Now that I have the Rosewills, I would be willing to bet they are made by the same company.
> 
> Rosewill doesn’t make any of their own stuff. They just put their name on stuff other companies make.



not to mention Rosewill is primarily an tech company, people who make/build PC sets will be quite familiar with their power supplies (that part of the industry is also full of repackaging, incidentally, with Rosewill using the Enchance platform)


and damn, even repackaged, it still is cheaper than buying the DC-1 direct from china (299 yuan/usd44  with sales bumping it down to usd37 occasionally). Maybe the base model isn't made by a chinese company since its cheaper everywhere except China?


----------



## Otto Motor

Otto Motor said:


> After some time with single DDs I pulled out the KA AS10…and was so appalled by its boomy bass and unnatural timbre that I thought there was something wrong with polarity. So I measured the FR and everything was ok. This shows how brainwashed I was when it comes to cheap multis. Here my argument in pictures.


I have to say that I am fining more and more cases, where the FR graphs look "good" but the ieem sounds bad, for example overly aggressive in the lower midrange. This is because of the low quality of drivers used.


----------



## vurtomatic

While waiting for the Auvios to arrive, I picked up a set of SpinFit CP145s for the BQ3. The sound is perfect for the techno and electronic music I listen to: The highs are slightly tamed, the sound is less airy, sound stage feels a bit smaller. But clarity is still there as with everything else. Overall a more intimate, interior experience.


----------



## DRuM

Hi guys. I know they're not the latest iems anymore so this is a little late to the party. But I wanted to post my quick impression of the TFZ Exclusive 3, in particular by comparing to the  iBasso IT01 without posting in one of their threads and sounding biased to one or the other. So this is probably the best neutral thread to post in. I've owned the IBasso for a few months. I've also owned the TFZ Ex 3 for several weeks but only just unboxed and started using them a couple of days ago.

These TFZs are considerably brighter than the iBassos, treble is very clear and mids are certainly not recessed. Bass is decent, quite punchy upper bass though quite lacking in lower and sub compared to the iBasso.
Going back to the iBasso after listening through these makes the ibasso seem a little veiled on the treble. But to be honest, once my ears readjust, I find the iBassos much much warmer, fuller and more holographic sounding.

Overall, I find the TFZs very detailed, great soundstage but a bit thin, shouty and a little fatiguing, particularly on vocals. The iBasso has a  deeper low end which I prefer.  The shells on the TFZ are not too big and make for a comfortable fit and a good seal. The iBasso IT01 are a bit chunkier which suits my ears better and I feel they give me an even better seal which might account for slightly better bass. To me, brighter treble might reveal more detail, but I think the tradeoff is it tends to flatten out the depth of image slightly. I would personally recommend the iBasso IT01 over the TFZ all day long, UNLESS you really want a more sparkly brighter sound at the expense of some bass.

Package, presentation, build quality and cable is excellent on both but the cable on the iBasso is thicker and has a nicer weightiness to it imo. Also has a nice round tin where the TFZ comes in a pleather bag. The two pin connector on the TFZ is fine but I prefer the mmcx type of the iBasso, it feels more secure.









Here's a couple of pics showing the cables and shells side by side



 





​


----------



## Carlsan

Otto Motor said:


> I have to say that I am fining more and more cases, where the FR graphs look "good" but the ieem sounds bad, for example overly aggressive in the lower midrange. This is because of the low quality of drivers used.



FR Graphs don't give the whole picture. They can be used as rough guides but not much more. 
Personally I ignore them.


----------



## Otto Motor

Carlsan said:


> FR Graphs don't give the whole picture. They can be used as rough guides but not much more.
> Personally I ignore them.


Frequency responses give you some important, however incomplete information: the basic flavour of an earphone.  And graphs are important for guiding modding, checking channel balance, indicating treble and bass extension, predicting unwanted pierces and harshness etc. Lots and lots of useful information that can save you lots of money (by not buying the wrong earphone).


----------



## nxnje

Otto Motor said:


> I have to say that I am fining more and more cases, where the FR graphs look "good" but the ieem sounds bad, for example overly aggressive in the lower midrange. This is because of the low quality of drivers used.





Carlsan said:


> FR Graphs don't give the whole picture. They can be used as rough guides but not much more.
> Personally I ignore them.



I can say i usually read reviews from people that listen to the genres i do.
FR graphs can help when you don't find any review that you could trust, but they are not the only thing you have to follow.
I mean, IEMs have a precise shape, vents in diffetent positions, different nozzle, different tips included in the package, different drivers and more than every other thing: we all have different ears.
So if you get a certain fit in your ear, the headphone can sound in a way, if you put it differently, iem can sound different, and this with all the factors i've mentioned (different tips, covering the vents even just by fitting and so on..).

Imho graphs can be useful, but they can't be the thing that determines if the IEM is ok to you or not.


----------



## Nimweth

nxnje said:


> I can say i usually read reviews from people that listen to the genres i do.
> FR graphs can help when you don't find any review that you could trust, but they are not the only thing you have to follow.
> I mean, IEMs have a precise shape, vents in diffetent positions, different nozzle, different tips included in the package, different drivers and more than every other thing: we all have different ears.
> So if you get a certain fit in your ear, the headphone can sound in a way, if you put it differently, iem can sound different, and this with all the factors i've mentioned (different tips, covering the vents even just by fitting and so on..).
> ...


Yes, I agree with that. One example recently, however was interesting. I find my newest purchase, the ****, to have a wonderful natural sound, very neutral. The FR graphs on Audio Budget and Phonograph.net bear this out, at least from 0-5kHz. I can never understand these graphs above 5kHz though, they are always all over the place!


----------



## earache

Been on this Chi-Fi journey for a few months. Started with KZ ZSN, followed by TRN V80, and now CCA 10.  Each one has their strengths and weaknesses but pretty happy with the C10’s.  I have never had the chance to hear totl iems but am thinking about taking the leap. I don’t want to waste money however so a little hesitant to drop huge money. Looking for recommendations on the next set. I have this urge to just order CA Solaris or similar but don’t want to be disappointed in the marginal improvements. Anyone here taken the leap and never looked back?  Thanks.


----------



## paulindss

Info on T3


----------



## Otto Motor

nxnje said:


> Imho graphs can be useful, but they can't be the thing that determines if the IEM is ok to you or not.


Too big of a mid-bass hump and a pronounced upper midrange plateau peak make me stay away from such an earphone. A graph is all about *quantity*, and what's too much for me is too much. But quantity may give you indirect information of quality: for example, a huge upper midrange hump is typical for low-quality drivers trying to compensate for a weak lower midrange. This may result in firmer but also harsher and fatiguing voices (The KZ ZSN is a good example). Another example could be the rather pricey single DD Campfire Atlas: there are tons of reviews and fancy photos around but I have not found a single graph (could be my fault). According to one listener, its bass is hugely exaggerated (the goal of an expensive earphone should be accurate and natural reproduction). A graph would give ample evidence. On the other hand, the JVC FD01, arguably the best single DD on the market, has an FR appealing to me (after a simple mod). This information *paired with* the reviewer's description of the tonality (while knowing their personal preferences) makes it very attractive to me.

When you create your own graphs from earphones you listen to, you develop a certain feeling for extracting the right information from them. Or simply, a graph tells you right away whether an earphone would NOT fit your listening preference.

And in terms of *quality*, well I listened to a cello concerto with a cheap single DD  and a 6 BA this morning...the 6 BA resolved much better and the single DD made the cello sound like a...cello. So, no, a graph does not tell us anything about timbre.

In summary, the fact that a graph does not give us the complete information is no reason to ignore it completely. It is useful data in the big puzzle and a great early warning system.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> for example, a huge upper midrange hump is typical for low-quality drivers trying to compensate for a weak lower midrange


not necessary, some people like colored earphones depending on their music preferences, for example the so called "Japanese" tunning includes forward upper mids, that is not because they use low quality drivers but because their music shines with that kind of coloration


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> not necessary, some people like colored earphones depending on their music preferences, for example the so called "Japanese" tunning includes forward upper mids, that is not because they use low quality drivers but because their music shines with that kind of coloration


Sure, but as you say, your statement applies to higher-quality drivers. I was talking of low-quality drivers.

But then again, a good earphone is one that reproduces sound accurately and naturally...which is independent of preference...any colouring will taint a natural sound such as produced by a symphony orchestra. If one needs a different earphone for each genre, then marketing has worked...

Here my latest Japanese earphone...and a good one...without a pronounced upper-midrange hump (see also JVC FD01).


----------



## silverfishla

CCA C16 loosens up a bit, while starting like a tight fist.  Big bold sound with a neutralish bass.  HULK SMASH!!


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 3, 2019)

And speaking of getting different earphones for different musical genres: imagine one needs 20 pairs of loudspeakers in their home for exactly this reason. My wife would tell me a story...

This could be my living room:


----------



## paulindss (Feb 3, 2019)

Off topic, the weekeng is going off and i have a gift to all of you over the world.

Meet one of the finest Jazz pieces i have ever had the pleasure to listen, from a very unpopular - even in his country, african american jazz conductor, writter, musician, etc...

Conheçam o mais incrível maestro brasileiro, moacir santos!

I have a feeling you will like this @Otto Motor


----------



## HungryPanda

paulindss said:


> Off topic, the weekeng is going off and i have a gift to all of you over the world.
> 
> Meet one of the finest Jazz pieces i have ever had the pleasure to listen, from a very unpopular - even in his country, african american jazz conductor, writter, musician, etc...
> 
> ...


Well that was a great piece of music, very well recorded and sounded great in my K's K300 pro earbuds


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 3, 2019)

Coming soon…but man is Wordpress a cumbersome affair…

Disclaimer: I won't be reviewing/writing stuff as ToasterBob342, Bangstergride, or Otto Motor...no, it will be under my real name: Jürgen Kraus ("JK"). The blog will also offer information on modding, sound science, measurements, subversive stuff, etc.). And I will ask for _return envelopes_...wonder whether any respectable company can afford a review without a free "sample"  -- and I even measure their stuff for free!


----------



## Zerohour88

earache said:


> Been on this Chi-Fi journey for a few months. Started with KZ ZSN, followed by TRN V80, and now CCA 10.  Each one has their strengths and weaknesses but pretty happy with the C10’s.  I have never had the chance to hear totl iems but am thinking about taking the leap. I don’t want to waste money however so a little hesitant to drop huge money. Looking for recommendations on the next set. I have this urge to just order CA Solaris or similar but don’t want to be disappointed in the marginal improvements. Anyone here taken the leap and never looked back?  Thanks.



taken a leap and never looked back? I for one still love playing with chi-fi and other low-priced IEMs and gear even if TOTLs are my "end-games". I'd avoid Solaris for now (variance issue and not a lot of solid reviews out) and try out the Andromeda first (though you will need a low-impedance source with no hiss or an IEMatch for it). I'm kinda shilling for the Andro, but it definitely deserves it (plus you can get B-stocks or used units for cheap). Unless you need DD bass, then look elsewhere.

Talking strictly chi-fi, there's qdc with their high-end stuff like the Gemini and 8sh (but I've not had the chance to test any of them, sadly).

Ibasso IT04 was quite good, even when being compared to the Andro, so that's a possible choice too.


----------



## superuser1

Zerohour88 said:


> taken a leap and never looked back? I for one still love playing with chi-fi and other low-priced IEMs and gear even if TOTLs are my "end-games". I'd avoid Solaris for now (variance issue and not a lot of solid reviews out) and try out the Andromeda first (though you will need a low-impedance source with no hiss or an IEMatch for it). I'm kinda shilling for the Andro, but it definitely deserves it (plus you can get B-stocks or used units for cheap). Unless you need DD bass, then look elsewhere.
> 
> Talking strictly chi-fi, there's qdc with their high-end stuff like the Gemini and 8sh (but I've not had the chance to test any of them, sadly).
> 
> Ibasso IT04 was quite good, even when being compared to the Andro, so that's a possible choice too.


Have you come across the Vi-fi NCM NC5v2? Thats something you should listen to if you can. For the price its most impossible to beat!


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> And speaking of getting different earphones for different musical genres: imagine one needs 20 pairs of loudspeakers in their home for exactly this reason. My wife would tell me a story...
> 
> This could be my living room:



i have some friends who actually do just that


----------



## Carlsan

Zerohour88 said:


> taken a leap and never looked back? I for one still love playing with chi-fi and other low-priced IEMs and gear even if TOTLs are my "end-games". I'd avoid Solaris for now (variance issue and not a lot of solid reviews out) and try out the Andromeda first (though you will need a low-impedance source with no hiss or an IEMatch for it). I'm kinda shilling for the Andro, but it definitely deserves it (plus you can get B-stocks or used units for cheap). Unless you need DD bass, then look elsewhere.
> 
> Talking strictly chi-fi, there's qdc with their high-end stuff like the Gemini and 8sh (but I've not had the chance to test any of them, sadly).
> 
> Ibasso IT04 was quite good, even when being compared to the Andro, so that's a possible choice too.



I venture to disagree with you on the Solaris, there are a few reviews out there and they are all positive that I have seen. As for variance issues that has not been verified.
I recommend that if you are thinking of the Solaris, to go to the Solaris thread and see what people are talking about there.
Here's one review. 
I agree with the Ando's, they are quite exceptional, but I find there is room for both pairs in my collection. They both have a different take on the sound, with the Solaris having the more lively take, and the Andro's the more neutral. Still when one hears the two together, it is obvious that the Solaris is the better of the two, and in the next league.
Anyway, not meaning to derail this thread, just putting in my 2 cents from the prospective of someone who owns both.


----------



## hiflofi (Feb 4, 2019)

earache said:


> Been on this Chi-Fi journey for a few months. Started with KZ ZSN, followed by TRN V80, and now CCA 10.  Each one has their strengths and weaknesses but pretty happy with the C10’s.  I have never had the chance to hear totl iems but am thinking about taking the leap. I don’t want to waste money however so a little hesitant to drop huge money. Looking for recommendations on the next set. I have this urge to just order CA Solaris or similar but don’t want to be disappointed in the marginal improvements. Anyone here taken the leap and never looked back?  Thanks.


My journey in hi-fi started when I joined HF earlier last year.
First IEMs were the KZ ZST and ZS6. After a while, I found audio stores nearby which carried a huge variety of high-end IEMs and headphones, which I spent a huge amount of time demoing. Soon after, I sold off my chifi and bought the Katana, with the ER3SE as a backup pair, followed by the Andromeda S and I've been out of the chifi game ever since.
I can tell you there are huge diminishing returns but you won't want to go back to budget chifi once you've upgraded. Too many flaws in budget chifi that I can't ignore.
As for the Solaris, there are varying opinions. I think it's a great TOTL hybrid. Priced generously. Flaws are valid. Nothing is perfect but Solaris is great.


----------



## Zerohour88

superuser1 said:


> Have you come across the Vi-fi NCM NC5v2? Thats something you should listen to if you can. For the price its most impossible to beat!



being near Vietnam, I really do wish I come across someone who have it, seen so many positive impressions for the NC5v2 too. 500 bux more or less, which is quite good value for something supposedly TOTL.

ofc, there's always the option of blind buying, as usual


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> Coming soon…but man is Wordpress a cumbersome affair…
> 
> Disclaimer: I won't be reviewing/writing stuff as ToasterBob342, Bangstergride, or Otto Motor...no, it will be under my real name: Jürgen Kraus ("JK"). The blog will also offer information on modding, sound science, measurements, subversive stuff, etc.). And I will ask for _return envelopes_...wonder whether any respectable company can afford a review without a free "sample"  -- and I even measure their stuff for free!


That`s cool! 
Do You take in modded IEMs? For example like my IT01 ?


----------



## IryxBRO

Finally, done the review of both: Hidizs Mermaid MS4 and MS1 IEMs.
Just to remind: both would be started on KS campaign soon and both would have the same connectivity options like 3.5mm cable, 2.5mm/4.4mm balanced cable, USB DAC cable, bluetooth 5.0 cable. Prices are already listed there and seem to be quite a bargain during the campaign.

Thread:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hid...ew-approach-to-iems-and-compatibility.898917/

Review:

My website: https://wp.me/P7aCJQ-4Xo
MS4 on HeadFi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-mermaid-ms4.23564/reviews
MS1 on HEadFi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-mermaid-ms1.23565/reviews


----------



## paulindss

I wonder if the 300 ish bucks 12BAs nicehck fr12, nicehck nk10, ctz are indeed a safe bet.

We have the moondrop blessing for 350$ on last sale, and more importantly, the new JVC FD-01 with almost the same FR graph of sony ex1000 is said to be a great benchmark for people who tried it.


----------



## paulindss (Feb 4, 2019)

Now... Talking about the new brand that showed up at linsoul and the Hawaiian crazy guy channel. Fearless audio, it intrigued me because of some things...

First, the exact same cable as my moondrop kanas, wich is a brand that have been reaching fastly a good reputation and, at least to me, seems like something different in the mkt.

Exact same cable as moondrop kanas and blessing.


Now, look at the internals and the attention to detail.

Here we see S4 - the model, written on the BA - and a dumpening filter on the tube



Here you see "s6 rui" written on the BA of the 6 ba model



3 way crossover and Sonion and knowles BAs

Well... Let's watch out.

Edit: Found the website, it's nice but it's Japanese or Chinese.

http://www.fearlessaudio.com/Intro.aspx?bid=162

Here are a brief description of the models.


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> I wonder if the 300 ish bucks 12BAs nicehck fr12, nicehck nk10, ctz are indeed a safe bet.
> 
> We have the moondrop blessing for 350$ on last sale, and more importantly, the new JVC FD-01 with almost the same FR graph of sony ex1000 is said to be a great benchmark for people who tried it.


what is good about the sony ex1000 graph?


----------



## paulindss (Feb 4, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> what is good about the sony ex1000 graph?



It's not because you don't like the sonys that the statement lose it's value, the ex1000 is a common place for benchmarking.

I am just passing a information about one new iem from a trustable brand with a lot of backup of people who tried it And thinking with myself the risks of going blindly on whatever other option.


----------



## paulindss

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jvc-ha-fd01-class-s-solidege.868414/page-11#post-14612368

Kanas pro vs the JVC @FastAndClean 

I think you'll enjoy reading this.


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jvc-ha-fd01-class-s-solidege.868414/page-11#post-14612368
> 
> Kanas pro vs the JVC @FastAndClean
> 
> I think you'll enjoy reading this.


i saw a graph before and the response is close to ideal, they look very nice too


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jvc-ha-fd01-class-s-solidege.868414/page-11#post-14612368
> 
> Kanas pro vs the JVC @FastAndClean
> 
> I think you'll enjoy reading this.


----------



## durwood

Otto Motor said:


> Sure, but as you say, your statement applies to higher-quality drivers. I was talking of low-quality drivers.
> 
> But then again, a good earphone is one that reproduces sound accurately and naturally...which is independent of preference...any colouring will taint a natural sound such as produced by a symphony orchestra. If one needs a different earphone for each genre, then marketing has worked...
> 
> Here my latest Japanese earphone...and a good one...without a pronounced upper-midrange hump (see also JVC FD01).



Finally, some information on the Pioneer CH3, I saw a few mentions of it...I thought @B9Scrambler was going to review them at some point. That is interesting, it's like a reverse midrange hump compared to lots of chi-fi offerings. Any more details on it or do I need to wait for your blog to take root?


----------



## CoiL

paulindss said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jvc-ha-fd01-class-s-solidege.868414/page-11#post-14612368
> 
> Kanas pro vs the JVC @FastAndClean
> 
> I think you'll enjoy reading this.



Glad I`m with Kanas Pro as by graphs and sound signature FD01 is not for me


----------



## trumpethead

HAMS said:


> It should be genuine if it sound good. Anyone should try those $5 one and confirm if they are legit.



I got a pair of the 5.99 pair from eBay and they are legit based on what I hear and what others have posted about the serial numbers


----------



## silverfishla

The CCA C16...I have never heard anything like it.  The notes are so thick and defined (especially on well recorded sparser recordings).  Little bells, vocal clarity and nuance, the sound of the room, intangibles like being able to identify guitar amps that are being used.  Orchestral music, violin tone and strength.  In a quiet room and really listening, just amazing.
Is it the 8 driver per side?  There is something to it, I will say.  Like using a twin or 4x guitar cab vs. a 1x , the notes have girth and focus and weight.  The C16 sounds nothing like the iems I've recently bought (DM6, Whizzer Kylin, Kanas Pro) all of which are enjoyable and all of which I would consider, in some some ways, different but equal.  This one is kind of blowing my mind right now.
It didn't start out that way, as a caution.  It started out like a mid/high juggernaut.  So much focused energy in those regions with some sibilance.  Thankfully, they calmed down a bit and shows more bass presence and no more sibilant notes.  I'm excited to see where it goes from here.  I'm about 40 hrs. in....


----------



## ElixBerd

silverfishla said:


> The CCA C16...I have never heard anything like it.  The notes are so thick and defined (especially on well recorded sparser recordings).  Little bells, vocal clarity and nuance, the sound of the room, intangibles like being able to identify guitar amps that are being used.  Orchestral music, violin tone and strength.  In a quiet room and really listening, just amazing.
> Is it the 8 driver per side?  There is something to it, I will say.  Like using a twin or 4x guitar cab vs. a 1x , the notes have girth and focus and weight.  The C16 sounds nothing like the iems I've recently bought (DM6, Whizzer Kylin, Kanas Pro) all of which are enjoyable and all of which I would consider, in some some ways, different but equal.  This one is kind of blowing my mind right now.
> It didn't start out that way, as a caution.  It started out like a mid/high juggernaut.  So much focused energy in those regions with some sibilance.  Thankfully, they calmed down a bit and shows more bass presence and no more sibilant notes.  I'm excited to see where it goes from here.  I'm about 40 hrs. in....


I am receiving my CCA C16 soon (C10 as well). I am so hyped because of your comment) We'll see if we match in our impressions!


----------



## KevDzn

Looks like CCA C16 hype is slowly following C10's footstep. Guess it's probably a matter of time before i'll get it.


----------



## DynamicEars

silverfishla said:


> The CCA C16...I have never heard anything like it.  The notes are so thick and defined (especially on well recorded sparser recordings).  Little bells, vocal clarity and nuance, the sound of the room, intangibles like being able to identify guitar amps that are being used.  Orchestral music, violin tone and strength.  In a quiet room and really listening, just amazing.
> Is it the 8 driver per side?  There is something to it, I will say.  Like using a twin or 4x guitar cab vs. a 1x , the notes have girth and focus and weight.  The C16 sounds nothing like the iems I've recently bought (DM6, Whizzer Kylin, Kanas Pro) all of which are enjoyable and all of which I would consider, in some some ways, different but equal.  This one is kind of blowing my mind right now.
> It didn't start out that way, as a caution.  It started out like a mid/high juggernaut.  So much focused energy in those regions with some sibilance.  Thankfully, they calmed down a bit and shows more bass presence and no more sibilant notes.  I'm excited to see where it goes from here.  I'm about 40 hrs. in....



So they are on par with DMG? isnt that DMG also bright and treble boosted? how about its clarity compared to DMG / kanas pro and the soundstage. So at their price, you can say its better value then? this is interesting, and tin audio t3 coming up soon


----------



## CoiL

silverfishla said:


> The CCA C16...I have never heard anything like it.  The notes are so thick and defined (especially on well recorded sparser recordings).  Little bells, vocal clarity and nuance, the sound of the room, intangibles like being able to identify guitar amps that are being used.  Orchestral music, violin tone and strength.  In a quiet room and really listening, just amazing.
> Is it the 8 driver per side?  There is something to it, I will say.  Like using a twin or 4x guitar cab vs. a 1x , the notes have girth and focus and weight.  The C16 sounds nothing like the iems I've recently bought (DM6, Whizzer Kylin, Kanas Pro) all of which are enjoyable and all of which I would consider, in some some ways, different but equal.  This one is kind of blowing my mind right now.
> It didn't start out that way, as a caution.  It started out like a mid/high juggernaut.  So much focused energy in those regions with some sibilance.  Thankfully, they calmed down a bit and shows more bass presence and no more sibilant notes.  I'm excited to see where it goes from here.  I'm about 40 hrs. in....


This is interesting. How does it react to amping?
If this is not sibilant and overly bright signature, could be real step-up-gamer along with soon released Tin T3.


----------



## chinmie

seeing how i loved the T2 (shame about the "uncooked" treble... otherwise i would hold on to it forever), the T3 sounds promising. i might swipe one up if it's released


----------



## crabdog

chinmie said:


> seeing how i loved the T2 (shame about the "uncooked" treble... otherwise i would hold on to it forever), the T3 sounds promising. i might swipe one up if it's released


A little birdy told me it's dropping on the 11th


----------



## archy121 (Feb 5, 2019)

Scaven said:


> Yeah I went a bit nuts and ordered another 5 pair after my initial 3 pair were so good incase they stop making them.
> 
> Also ordered some mmcx connectors so will try to mod them.



Please provide some instructions with photos when you get around to adding MMCX connectors.
I would love to recable the MH755 and unfortunately no idea where to begin. I bought these in particular to use as pick and go with BTR3 Bluetooth receiver because of short cable. If I can recable them
to standard length with MMCX than they will have more scope. 


My pair arrived today and the Numbers match up if that is any real indication of being genuine. Seller accepts returns and gives warranty which is also a good indicator.
eBay link is :

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/202218346275

Initial impressions indicate they have very nice warm likeable audio signature. Bass was strong for my liking and so I have left them to burn in 24hrs before checking again.


----------



## Bartig

KevDzn said:


> Looks like CCA C16 hype is slowly following C10's footstep. Guess it's probably a matter of time before i'll get it.


So far, driver numbers aside, the descriptions the C10 and C16 get remind me of the ZSN all the time. Not very willing to spend 110 dollar to compare them all, so if somebody has all three of them...


----------



## pr0b3r

archy121 said:


> Please provide some instructions with photos when you get around to adding MMCX connectors.
> I would love to recable the MH755 and unfortunately no idea where to begin. I bought these in particular to use as pick and go with BTR3 Bluetooth receiver because of short cable. If I can recable them
> to standard length with MMCX than they will have more scope.
> 
> ...



I think this one's from reddit. I forgot where exactly, but I downloaded it for future reference. Credit to the owner, of course.


----------



## peter123

archy121 said:


> Please provide some instructions with photos when you get around to adding MMCX connectors.
> I would love to recable the MH755 and unfortunately no idea where to begin. I bought these in particular to use as pick and go with BTR3 Bluetooth receiver because of short cable. If I can recable them
> to standard length with MMCX than they will have more scope.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's where I got my pair as well. Although they're not my cup of tea (too warm and too much midbass) I'm quite sure they're genuine and I still find them good for their price. That being said already at $17 the ZSN perform on a totally different level imo (I'd easily also pick the ED9 over them but that's more due to personal preference). 

I honestly don't see the Sony's getting much usage from me but like I said, still nice for their low cost.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Feb 5, 2019)

durwood said:


> Finally, some information on the Pioneer CH3, I saw a few mentions of it...I thought @B9Scrambler was going to review them at some point. That is interesting, it's like a reverse midrange hump compared to lots of chi-fi offerings. Any more details on it or do I need to wait for your blog to take root?



I'm still planning to review them but gear I've purchased for review is a secondary priority. Have a number of partially written reviews done up waiting to be completed for stuff like the CH3, Skullcandy Jib 2, A-Audio Legacy, EM-I CI880, and the VSonic VSD3P. Also want to cover the Audiofly AF120, Macaw RT-10 (which I think has been criminally overlooked), and the ADV S2000.

Time and inspiration to write are the major limiting factors. Tried writing scaled down reviews so I could get them out, but was never really happy with the results so I scrapped them. If enough people actually want to read about the CH3 I'll dig back into the review, but interest seems relatively low for a cheap micro-driver iem with a fixed cable from a well-known brand.


----------



## Bartig

peter123 said:


> Yeah, that's where I got my pair as well. Although they're not my cup of tea (too warm and too much midbass) I'm quite sure they're genuine and I still find them good for their price. That being said already at $17 the ZSN perform on a totally different level imo (I'd easily also pick the ED9 over them but that's more due to personal preference).
> 
> I honestly don't see the Sony's getting much usage from me but like I said, still nice for their low cost.


I get the hype for these Sony's all of a sudden - I mean; Clavinetjunkie is a trend setter appearantly - but I'd rather have the total package with good cables and wearing comfort too. Thus I like the KZ ATE - which sounds to me like a Sony MH1c with boosted bass - way better than the MH1C itsself with its terrible cable.


----------



## CoiL

Bartig said:


> I get the hype for these Sony's all of a sudden - I mean; Clavinetjunkie is a trend setter appearantly - but I'd rather have the total package with good cables and wearing comfort too. Thus I like the KZ ATE - which sounds to me like a Sony MH1c with boosted bass - way better than the MH1C itsself with its terrible cable.


Yeah, I`m also thinking same but will reply when I get my MH755. I still think ATE for about 8$ (occasionally 4$) is best money I have spent in low-budget hi-fi, ever.






I wonder how true that FR graph is. If it is true, then 3 - 4kHz seems too much raised and that what probably gives them "wow" effect but will probably cause fatigue.


----------



## AxelCloris

Please keep the discussion within Head-Fi's guidelines. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Podster

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm still planning to review them but gear I've purchased for review is a secondary priority. Have a number of partially written reviews done up waiting to be completed for stuff like the CH3, Skullcandy Jib 2, A-Audio Legacy, EM-I CI880, and the VSonic VSD3P. Also want to cover the Audiofly AF180, Macaw RT-10 (which I think has been criminally overlooked), and the ADV S2000.
> 
> Time and inspiration to write are the major limiting factors. Tried writing scaled down reviews so I could get them out, but was never really happy with the results so I scrapped them. If enough people actually want to read about the CH3 I'll dig back into the review, but interest seems relatively low for a cheap micro-driver iem with a fixed cable from a well-known brand.



I kind of feel the same way about the $40 Macaw GT600S that ran on Massdrop, IMHO they can keep up with pretty much anything else I've heard in this segment and maybe even a little richer For a 1 + 1 Hybie I think it's a great little unit for it's price, lovely sound, well balanced, nice cable and build is also great along with filter options this little gem goes a long way for $40



 

My take on the MH755 is they would make great Christmas or any gift giving occasion where one wants to turn friends and loved ones onto better sound from whatever device they may listen to their music on


----------



## reddistic

CoiL said:


> Yeah, I`m also thinking same but will reply when I get my MH755. I still think ATE for about 8$ (occasionally 4$) is best money I have spent in low-budget hi-fi, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already ordered c16, but after I see that graph I am asking myself what have I done


----------



## Otto Motor

The HSE-A2000 from Japan. $30-40 shipped (I paid $51 CAD). A highly moddable single DD.
OOTB it has a dry, punchy bass, and a natural timbre (hard to achieve with BAs), but it is overly bright with a piercing treble.


----------



## eclein

Coil and others why would dismiss an iem with great value and excellent sound that owners have heard because of a bump on a graph? I’m not being snarky it seems like a graph is more important then how you hear the actual piece. All the iems before it like my zsn, c10 don’t have the speed in the drivers or setup that allows the 16 to render effortlessly the detail and clarity. 
I hear parts of songs that sounded great on C10 sound even clearer and sharper on the C16. 
I’m hearing what every other C16 owner hears which is mind blowing clarity and pure driver speed that have an amazing effect on the presentation of the music. 
Everytime I go back and listen to C10 I can only listen so long then start hearing lack of clarity a smearing of notes quickly played that the 16 does away with and inevitably the c16 is back in my ears.
Its a steal I think but your points are valid, I’d hate for you to miss hearing what we do....thats all.


----------



## chinmie

now I'm curious how the C16 compare to the DM6


----------



## silverfishla

chinmie said:


> now I'm curious how the C16 compare to the DM6


Did you like the DM6?


----------



## silverfishla

reddistic said:


> I already ordered c16, but after I see that graph I am asking myself what have I done


There's some truth to the graph.  There's no lack of quantity up there.  I can say this, though, the notes are thicker than a lot of iems that have this sort of signature.  For example:  The Fidue A83 has a prominent treble section, but can be glassy and piercing.  The C16 is not glassy or piercing...evident and strong is more accurate.  It started a bit sibilant, but not now that it's mellowed a bit.  The mids and treble section can get a bit "bossy" if you turn up the volume too loud.  Still seeing if it will calm down just that smidgen.  Even if it does not, I still like them a lot.
Don't worry, I think you have done the right thing.


----------



## eclein

I don’t have DM6 yet on my list..... I want to try one of the imports with 12 BAs! For around $350ish they might be really fun but what brand? Do the Chifi vendors share oems. Do they sell same thing with different branding??


----------



## mbwilson111

B9Scrambler said:


> Macaw RT-10 (which I think has been criminally overlooked)



Looking forward to your comments on the Macaw.  I thought maybe  I was the only one who appreciated it. I got what I think was an amazing deal last August on Amazon.Uk... £9.99.   Right now they want £34.99.


----------



## Bartig (Feb 5, 2019)

This is probably like throwing myself into a dungeon somehow...


But this is my current favorite. Honestly. It sounds full, warm, smooth and balanced. It's like the Sony MH1c... without any of the hassles. AND truly wireless. AND for the incredible price of 20 dollar.

Of course, it doesn't have the most detailed, textured or soundstagey sound out there, but it's lovely well rounded. Probably the best chifi deal to get right now, I kid you not. <3 QCY QS1.


----------



## archy121 (Feb 5, 2019)

pr0b3r said:


> I think this one's from reddit. I forgot where exactly, but I downloaded it for future reference. Credit to the owner, of course.



Unbelievable work. Respect to the person that has created this. Going to lookup on reddit so I can applaud him for his fine work.

Instructions look good apart from the drilling part ..   I will continue to let the MH755 burn in for longer before i decide to get another one to mod with longer quality cable. This one is perfect length to use with my clip on FIIO BTR3 BT receiver.


*MH755 Early Impressions update
*
Changing tips with firmer inner bore material has helped to control the bass along with few hours of burn in.

The wide Symbio peeled tips moved the bass right down to the sub bass area making the iems sound lot more worthy of its praises. The initially perceived over warm signature now sounds more balanced.  The sub bass goes deep and is surprisingly fantastic from such a tiny cheap iem. These iems are Punching very high.
Drake’s Views album sounds terrific. Punchy deep bass with good clear vocals. Going to be real good for gym etc.
Sade’s Sweetest Taboo came across as smooth and well controlled. A well balanced presentation with decent detail and without being fatiguing. I can sometimes find this track too busy sounding with its many layers of music and effects. This is probably because the  highs are smooth and unobjectionable. Some might want a bit more sparkle that Equ could deliver or narrow bore tips like the Sony hybrids. Used LG V30 as DAP in Bit perfect mode ie without any post processing.
I also tried the the Sony hybrid tips (narrow bore with firm green inner tube). They took even more of the bass away which is not to my liking.

Back to the Burner.

@peter123 Seems they are worth persevering with. Maybe try the Sony tips.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> Looking forward to your comments on the Macaw.  I thought maybe  I was the only one who appreciated it. I got what I think was an amazing deal last August on Amazon.Uk... £9.99.   Right now they want £34.99.



That's an amazing price to get that at! Build isn't anything special but sound-wise they have a very similar presentation quality of the Havi B3 Pro I; unassuming competence, lol. Haven't spent nearly as much time with them as I wanted, but they haven't disappointed at all so far.


----------



## Podster

B9Scrambler said:


> That's an amazing price to get that at! Build isn't anything special but sound-wise they have a very similar presentation quality of the Havi B3 Pro I; unassuming competence, lol. Haven't spent nearly as much time with them as I wanted, but they haven't disappointed at all so far.



Dang that Havi B3 Pro comment makes them worth the price of $30 (eSlay) admission, with exception to the chassis plastic on the Havi I've always thought they were easily worth twice their price and then maybe a little more depending on ones taste


----------



## B9Scrambler

Podster said:


> Dang that Havi B3 Pro comment makes them worth the price of $30 (eSlay) admission, with exception to the chassis plastic on the Havi I've always thought they were easily worth twice their price and then maybe a little more depending on ones taste



The RT-10 isn't as good but it shares some qualities with the B3, namely the general tonality and presentation. Like a B3-lite. It's nice.


----------



## Podster

B9Scrambler said:


> The RT-10 isn't as good but it shares some qualities with the B3, namely the general tonality and presentation. Like a B3-lite. It's nice.



Well fortunately for me (That right there will probably jinx me) mine are still pristine and work like a charm  Maybe it was the Wokei Carbonization Mod that has extended their life


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Feb 5, 2019)

Podster said:


> Well fortunately for me (That right there will probably jinx me) mine are still pristine and work like a charm  Maybe it was the Wokei Carbonization Mod that has extended their life



I never modded mine and they are still in pristine condition here 3 years later.  I baby all my things though.  Not using things, and they are back in the case. Always worried about the cable,  but no problems there either.

*knocks on wood*


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> If enough people actually want to read about the CH3 I'll dig back into the review, but interest seems relatively low for a cheap micro-driver iem with a fixed cable from a well-known brand.




Same here: got a half-written review of the CH3. I think it is a great iem but it ain't "sexy" enough for most here. Surely, it would appeal to many classical-music listeners ("timbre") and people who actually listen with their ears... I also find Pioneer an interesting brand...remember their cassette decks? 

To me the CH3 are a great find.


----------



## Podster (Feb 5, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> I never modded mine and they are still in pristine condition here 3 years later.  I baby all my things though.  Not using things, and they are back in the case. Always worried about the cable,  but no problems there either.
> 
> *knocks on wood*



 Nice BRP, not really sure putting FiiO fake carbon tape from their X3ii a mod per say but they are my black beauties for sure and I too not only put all things back where they belong but as you've seen from most of my shots they also get a band or velcro wrap too Just sittin' here listening to a little SRV "Don't Lose Your Cool" off the box set

This right here may be some of the best $108 I've ever spent in this hobby period, call this rig "Havi Nutz" if one loves analog this setup is a must IMHO


----------



## eclein

I haven’t listened to my Havi whichever model it is in like years I’ll have to drag them out. I got these Medium Spinfits in my fav color Orange and man do they seal excellently. 145 Medium.....and that cable is my favorite sounding Slater...no green yet hopefully this is a better batch.


----------



## silverfishla

eclein said:


> I haven’t listened to my Havi whichever model it is in like years I’ll have to drag them out. I got these Medium Spinfits in my fav color Orange and man do they seal excellently. 145 Medium.....and that cable is my favorite sounding Slater...no green yet hopefully this is a better batch.


What cable is that?  Looks nice!


----------



## peter123

archy121 said:


> Unbelievable work. Respect to the person that has created this. Going to lookup on reddit so I can applaud him for his fine work.
> 
> Instructions look good apart from the drilling part ..   I will continue to let the MH755 burn in for longer before i decide to get another one to mod with longer quality cable. This one is perfect length to use with my clip on FIIO BTR3 BT receiver.
> 
> ...



Those tips are actually quite similar to my favorites with the MH755 so far. The ones I use are from my Philips Fidelio S2:


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 5, 2019)

CoiL said:


> That`s cool!
> Do You take in modded IEMs? For example like my IT01 ?


Yeah, in the intermediate future modding will be a tab. I also invite guest writers. But for now, I am struggling with basic setup, that is transferring my reviews onto this blog...horibble formatting issues arise...can all be fixed but it takes time.

If you would like to write an article on your IT01 modding, please be welcome! These blogs allow multiple authorships.

P.S. Some of my reviews are about modded iems, such as the Hifi Walker A1. And there will be one on the modded HSE-A2000.


----------



## peter123

BadReligionPunk said:


> I never modded mine and they are still in pristine condition here 3 years later.  I baby all my things though.  Not using things, and they are back in the case. Always worried about the cable,  but no problems there either.
> 
> *knocks on wood*



I'm still loving my pairs as well. I've got bot the original ones (before they were even available on Aliexpress) as well as the revised model released a couple of years ago now (actually I even have a backup of the revised model that's still sitting in their box, please tell me that's normal)....


----------



## Podster

eclein said:


> I haven’t listened to my Havi whichever model it is in like years I’ll have to drag them out. I got these Medium Spinfits in my fav color Orange and man do they seal excellently. 145 Medium.....and that cable is my favorite sounding Slater...no green yet hopefully this is a better batch.



Havi B3 Pro 1, this is one of my very first rigs and still does alright as long as you stay away from EMI! NX1 was/is notorious in it's shielding from electronic interference


----------



## Slater (Feb 5, 2019)

Bartig said:


> This is probably like throwing myself into a dungeon somehow...
> 
> But this is my current favorite. Honestly. It sounds full, warm, smooth and balanced. It's like the Sony MH1c... without any of the hassles. AND truly wireless. AND for the incredible price of 20 dollar.
> 
> Of course, it doesn't have the most detailed, textured or soundstagey sound out there, but it's lovely well rounded. Probably the best chifi deal to get right now, I kid you not. <3 QCY QS1.



Man, I’ve had nothing but bad luck with QCY stuff. I call it *Q*uality *C*ontrol’s *Y*ou.

Glad yours are trouble-free


----------



## Podster (Feb 5, 2019)

Slater said:


> Man, I’ve had nothing but bad luck with QCY stuff. I call it *Q*uality *C*ontrol’s *Y*ou.
> 
> Glad yous are trouble-free



I was going to tell him to talk to us in 91 days because I've yet to buy a pair of inexpensive wireless that last over 3 months! You can also reduce that time by 2/3 if you give them to a teenager Come to think of it I don't think I've had a $50/$60 pair that's lasted any longer either

No wait, I take that last back as these 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pro...213.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dxkHVDV 

had great promise even on the 15 year but alas he lost an ear piece at the park one evening and Mommy would not let him go look for it but of course it was not Mommy's $50


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 5, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Same here: got a half-written review of the CH3. I think it is a great iem but it ain't "sexy" enough for most here. Surely, it would appeal to many classical-music listeners ("timbre") and people who actually listen with their ears... I also find Pioneer an interesting brand...remember their cassette decks?
> 
> To me the CH3 are a great find.


It is somewhat paradox that many broadly endorsed/generally liked multis kinda look the same, a feature that makes the old piston-shaped ones unfashionable. I am more and more worried about earphone size and am happy that little CH3 fits perfectly without touching any part of the ear around the ear canal. It is therefore very comfortable.

I am also getting more and more disillusioned with the number-of-drivers race by Chifi manufacturers: I recently A/B-ed a no-name 6 BA vs. a brand-name 4 BA. Both have excellent tuning according to their frequency responses (the no-name even better than the brandname). But the 6 BAs didn't produce a sound as cohesive as the (more expensive) 4 BAs, and both failed to reproduce the timbre of orchestral instruments very well. In other words, when a shell is loaded up with XX drivers, one should make sure that these drivers are of high enough quality. Prices for multi-BA Chifi may be appearing low but I got a better sound out of yet another 2-BA brandname at the identical price of the 6 BA.

The CH3, albeit much less focused, particularly at the low end (sound softer), and less resolving, re-produced the natural sounds better and therefore generated more fun while not pushing against my ears. One guy claimed, it has 70% of the clarity of his Andromeda (can't confirm this). But there is sometimes no rhyme or reason of what you can get for your money and it is often in the eyes of the beholder.

The CH3 was $24 CAD.


----------



## paulindss

CCA has a thread ?


----------



## archy121 (Feb 6, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Those tips are actually quite similar to my favorites with the MH755 so far. The ones I use are from my Philips Fidelio S2:



Ahaa those are great tips !
I have exact same ones along with red ones from years back. One of each colour.

Can you still buy the white ones ?

They work better with DM6 for me mainly because  the fitting doesn’t irritate me like the Symbios after a while. Philips offer more bass and smooth out sibilance. The Symbio offer more clarity because they don’t seem to affect the highs and provide tighter bass. I think it’s again to do with the bore size and firmness of the inner tube. You would like the sound with Symbio wide bore tips.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Podster said:


> Nice BRP, not really sure putting FiiO fake carbon tape from their X3ii a mod per say but they are my black beauties for sure and I too not only put all things back where they belong but as you've seen from most of my shots they also get a band or velcro wrap too Just sittin' here listening to a little SRV "Don't Lose Your Cool" off the box set
> 
> This right here may be some of the best $108 I've ever spent in this hobby period, call this rig "Havi Nutz" if one loves analog this setup is a must IMHO



HAHA! I still have the fake carbon and American flag from my X1. 

The Havi are nice. I really mainly use them for Metal, but blues have been enjoyed on them quite a bit. I always use Little Wing from SRV as a reference song. One of my favorites! The guitar tone on that is ridiculous. I swear I can hear the tubes from his amp sizzling. The air and space on that recording make my hair stand up everytime I listen to it. I kind of believe that Stevie made that song his %$#$. Love Jimi, but damn!


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> Man, I’ve had nothing but bad luck with QCY stuff. I call it *Q*uality *C*ontrol’s *Y*ou.
> 
> Glad yours are trouble-free


Hmm, I have two wireless IEMs and two headphones of QCY now. Not a single one sounds bad, but the headphones are plain uncomfortable. As for the earphones: the QY8 sounds fairly balanced yet maybe a bit dry; the QS1 is well rounded. 

More than a dozen of people bought the QCY QS1 after my recommendation. Apart from my neighbor that can't get them to fit in his ears right, the responses have been real positive. So myself and others truly like this set so far. 

I'll report back on this one when it changes.


----------



## DynamicEars

Bartig said:


> This is probably like throwing myself into a dungeon somehow...
> 
> But this is my current favorite. Honestly. It sounds full, warm, smooth and balanced. It's like the Sony MH1c... without any of the hassles. AND truly wireless. AND for the incredible price of 20 dollar.
> 
> Of course, it doesn't have the most detailed, textured or soundstagey sound out there, but it's lovely well rounded. Probably the best chifi deal to get right now, I kid you not. <3 QCY QS1.



+1 i just blind folded bought exactly the same tws as this one for my wife, she isnt into audio stuff, i wasnt expecting this to be sounds any good at all, just bought because of their attractive price. But when i got this, i like woww this is isnt bad at all, its tws, decent design, very small with BT 5.0. Then i tried it with "how bad is this will sound" mind.. 10 seconds later my skeptical mind was beat out by them. Its not muddy at all! they have decent bass, a little bleed to midbass but just a bit, clear mids, good highs, laid back, not so detail (of course), but in other side no peak or sibilance at all and sounds smooth. quite good all around tws for $18. very value for its technologies with ok-good quality sounds. If you have heard that soundmagic hype last time, they have similar presentation, with less treble.

My unit is OK, but as many stater including @Slater , you may want to be careful with its quality control, especially tws iems are complex.



peter123 said:


> Those tips are actually quite similar to my favorites with the MH755 so far. The ones I use are from my Philips Fidelio S2:



very nice tips, i like wide bore tips, and they look comfortable. Is philips selling them as aftermarket eartips?



paulindss said:


> CCA has a thread ?



not yet but some of us decided to put all discussions about CCA on KZ thread since they are sister companies.


----------



## chinmie

silverfishla said:


> Did you like the DM6?



yup


----------



## chinmie

Bartig said:


> This is probably like throwing myself into a dungeon somehow...
> 
> But this is my current favorite. Honestly. It sounds full, warm, smooth and balanced. It's like the Sony MH1c... without any of the hassles. AND truly wireless. AND for the incredible price of 20 dollar.
> 
> Of course, it doesn't have the most detailed, textured or soundstagey sound out there, but it's lovely well rounded. Probably the best chifi deal to get right now, I kid you not. <3 QCY QS1.




 

you're not the only one. these two are without a doubt two of my best purchase last year, and two of my most used daily. 

it's easy to be sceptic to this whole bluetooth thing, but this is what I've just experienced a few says ago: i had an audio meet with one of my more senior audiophile friend that usually scoffed at the idea of bluetooth earphones. he tried my collections, and ended up ordering up the Mifo, Sabbat, and Sony WF1000X the next day (and he also ordering up the DM6, as it turns out the whole "really scales well with better gears and files" is absolutely and truly applied on the DM6)


----------



## 1clearhead

reddistic said:


> I already ordered c16, but after I see that graph I am asking myself what have I done


After reading current impressions, I think it sounds promising! ...Be positive!


----------



## superuser1

Someone mentioned they liked the C16 better than the Kanas Pro?


----------



## abhijollyguy

Guys, how does DM6 compared to Blessing?


----------



## 1clearhead

Bartig said:


> Hmm, I have two wireless IEMs and two headphones of QCY now. Not a single one sounds bad, but the headphones are plain uncomfortable. As for the earphones: the QY8 sounds fairly balanced yet maybe a bit dry; the QS1 is well rounded.
> 
> More than a dozen of people bought the QCY QS1 after my recommendation. Apart from my neighbor that can't get them to fit in his ears right, the responses have been real positive. So myself and others truly like this set so far.
> 
> I'll report back on this one when it changes.


I have the QCY QM05 for more than six months now, which are an excellent budget wired in-ear earphone. Great low and rich sub-bass with clear awesome resolution, imaging and 3D-like soundstage.

They are excellent dynamics, IMHO.


----------



## Bartig

chinmie said:


> you're not the only one. these two are without a doubt two of my best purchase last year, and two of my most used daily.
> 
> it's easy to be sceptic to this whole bluetooth thing, but this is what I've just experienced a few says ago: i had an audio meet with one of my more senior audiophile friend that usually scoffed at the idea of bluetooth earphones. he tried my collections, and ended up ordering up the Mifo, Sabbat, and Sony WF1000X the next day (and he also ordering up the DM6, as it turns out the whole "really scales well with better gears and files" is absolutely and truly applied on the DM6)


Wow, really! I've really been on the brink of buying the Sabbat X12 Pro multiple times, but I've never pulled the trigger. Which one is your favourite and why?


----------



## Slater

Elf ear IEMs anyone?


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> Elf ear IEMs anyone?


How did they know?


----------



## archy121

Slater said:


> Elf ear IEMs anyone?



Great for those with needing FM Radio antenna


----------



## chinmie

Bartig said:


> Wow, really! I've really been on the brink of buying the Sabbat X12 Pro multiple times, but I've never pulled the trigger. Which one is your favourite and why?



both? 
sorry for my indecisiveness, but both really have their own strength because they are physically different, one being an IEM form and one being an earbuds. even compared to my more expensive TWS (and even to my wired ones), they both have their own charm that makes me use them more often.

the Mifo (standard version) have a warm and darkish tone, but the treble is still surprisingly clear and detailed. the X12 on the other hand has a really natural and airy tone, although the bass will not be thumping like IEMs, it still gives a good bass texture and definition.

ooh...i also tried the mifo pro version..i suggest the standard version instead. the pro has a bass and treble cut off, while the mids are similar to the standard. so the standard is  better sounding and a much better deal


----------



## eclein

Anybody hear Magoasi K5 Pro bass yet? I’m curious about that one.


----------



## Bartig

chinmie said:


> both?
> sorry for my indecisiveness, but both really have their own strength because they are physically different, one being an IEM form and one being an earbuds. even compared to my more expensive TWS (and even to my wired ones), they both have their own charm that makes me use them more often.
> 
> the Mifo (standard version) have a warm and darkish tone, but the treble is still surprisingly clear and detailed. the X12 on the other hand has a really natural and airy tone, although the bass will not be thumping like IEMs, it still gives a good bass texture and definition.
> ...


Thanks! How do they connect? Do they pair automatically with each other (and your device) everytime you pick them up? Do you switch them off automatically by putting them in the charger? Or do you have to turn them off both manually?


----------



## chinmie

Bartig said:


> Thanks! How do they connect? Do they pair automatically with each other (and your device) everytime you pick them up? Do you switch them off automatically by putting them in the charger? Or do you have to turn them off both manually?



yup, they turn on and pair automatically and also turn off when placed on the case


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 6, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> The HSE-A2000 from Japan. $30-40 shipped (I paid $51 CAD). A highly moddable single DD.
> OOTB it has a dry, punchy bass, and a natural timbre (hard to achieve with BAs), but it is overly bright with a piercing treble.


Fast shipping from Japan to Canada. OOTB it has a good, dry, punchy bass and excellent clarity and sense of space, but it is overly bright, borderline sibilant, and the treble is outright piercing. I had to tape my eardrums off with micropore and also stuffed some swabs down my ear canals. But people who listen to music very quietly will love them. The rubber (tips) come in sizes M, S, and XS...everything is smaller in Japan.

FR below is unmodded. Curve is raw. Reversible mod will be coming...the  3 kHz spike will have to be tamed as well as the bass.

A general word on modding: there are two kinds, reversible and non-reversible ones. The non-reversible ones typically result in lots of carnage, when membranes get pierced and holes are drilled. There are some "mass murderers" between us. The reversable ones only involve micropore or other tape, and the iem can be brought back to its original state and sound.

Single DDs are more easily moddable than BAs...and wizards such as @james444 have brought us lot of insight on front vents, back vents, and micropore tape. In my forthcoming blog, I will also  give an overview over these techniques (while giving reference to the original sources). And...there will be a database of all my measurements.


----------



## FunctionalDoc

chinmie said:


> both?
> sorry for my indecisiveness, but both really have their own strength because they are physically different, one being an IEM form and one being an earbuds. even compared to my more expensive TWS (and even to my wired ones), they both have their own charm that makes me use them more often.
> 
> the Mifo (standard version) have a warm and darkish tone, but the treble is still surprisingly clear and detailed. the X12 on the other hand has a really natural and airy tone, although the bass will not be thumping like IEMs, it still gives a good bass texture and definition.
> ...





chinmie said:


> both?
> sorry for my indecisiveness, but both really have their own strength because they are physically different, one being an IEM form and one being an earbuds. even compared to my more expensive TWS (and even to my wired ones), they both have their own charm that makes me use them more often.
> 
> the Mifo (standard version) have a warm and darkish tone, but the treble is still surprisingly clear and detailed. the X12 on the other hand has a really natural and airy tone, although the bass will not be thumping like IEMs, it still gives a good bass texture and definition.
> ...



So the one  I want of the Mifo is the moving iron one with a BA vs the dynamic version ?  Thanks for your feedback . You were dead on the with Kanas IEM's being great and like them very close to my DM6's but DM6's might have little better comfort for me.


----------



## chinmie

FunctionalDoc said:


> So the one  I want of the Mifo is the moving iron one with a BA vs the dynamic version ?  Thanks for your feedback . You were dead on the with Kanas IEM's being great and like them very close to my DM6's but DM6's might have little better comfort for me.



the Pro is using "moving iron" (that's their translation of BA drivers) and the standard is using Dynamic drivers. i purchased the standard first and had high hopes that the Pro one would be even better.. then my friend bought the pro and i compared them both.

now I'm glad i chose the standard version. more complete sound at a cheaper price. i got mine at less than 50 usd from shopee, that's closer to the taobao pricing and cheaper than AE price


----------



## Otto Motor

I treated myself to another perennial favourite (after having murdered one during modding): the *Tennmak Dulcimer* in a sexy red.


----------



## paulindss

There is thread dedicated to chinese TWS? It would be awesome.


----------



## silverfishla (Feb 7, 2019)

chinmie said:


> yup


I would do a comparison of the CCA C16 and DM6, but I didn’t really love my pair of DM6 and wasn’t really hearing the same thing with my pair as the seeming majority (which was great clarity and an abundance of highs).  I could compare to Kanas Pro, Whizzer Kylin, IT03 which are all of similar ilk...but I’m going run the CCA a bit more before I say what I really think.  Just trying to stay responsible.  The C16 are really good though, especially for $95.
Edit: oh what the hell, it’s better than all of them.


----------



## chinmie

paulindss said:


> There is thread dedicated to chinese TWS? It would be awesome.



not really, but there's a thread that discuss TWS here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/going-fully-wireless-iems-too-soon-or-are-we-there-yet.861024/


----------



## chinmie

silverfishla said:


> I would do a comparison of the CCA C16 and DM6, but I didn’t really love my pair of DM6 and wasn’t really hearing the same thing with my pair as the seeming majority (which was great clarity and an abundance of highs).  I could compare to Kanas Pro, Whizzer Kylin, IT03 which are all of similar ilk...but I’m going run the CCA a bit more before I say what I really think.  Just trying to stay responsible.  The C16 are really good though, especially for $95.
> Edit: oh what the hell, it’s better than all of them.



did you by any chance use other cables with the DM6? even if you are not a cable believer, the stock cable (the silver and black one) is not very good (at least seeing the almost universal responses on the DM6 thread). it's like the syock cable of my Hisenior B5+ (which is equally bad). they usually conclude that a pure copper cable works best, but i reckon any better built cables will do. i use Oyaide HPC on my DM6.

any comparison between the C16 and other iems are welcome, more so if compared to iems that i have heard (Kanas pro, T2, etc on my profile list)


----------



## Sylmar

Otto Motor said:


> I treated myself to another perennial favourite (after having murdered one during modding): the *Tennmak Dulcimer* in a sexy red.



It's really great how good sounding chifi IEMs will keep popping up. I've yet to buy the Dulcimer but today I'm listening to my Philips SHE3590's (not chifi though) again after ages and immediately enjoying them again. Rediscovering your IEM's can be so much fun.


----------



## IryxBRO

As promissed, Hidizs has launched Kickstarter campaign for Mermaid MS4 & MS1 IEMs. They have added various connectivity options to choose from  - 3.5mm unbalanced, 2.5mm balanced, USB DAC cable, Bluetooth 5.0 receiver but the quantities are limited. Quite a bargain, especially during the KS running period. My review of both models with the link to KS campaign is here is available here, on HeadFi. This thread


----------



## peter123

IryxBRO said:


> As promissed, Hidizs has launched Kickstarter campaign for Mermaid MS4 & MS1 IEMs. They have added various connectivity options to choose from  - 3.5mm unbalanced, 2.5mm balanced, USB DAC cable, Bluetooth 5.0 receiver but the quantities are limited. Quite a bargain, especially during the KS running period. My review of both models with the link to KS campaign is here is available here, on HeadFi. This thread



What's the price?


----------



## IryxBRO

peter123 said:


> What's the price?



It is stated for different connectivity option on KS page

MS1 - from $99
MS4 - from $219


----------



## peter123

IryxBRO said:


> It is stated for different connectivity option on KS page
> 
> MS1 - from $99
> MS4 - from $219



Ok, thank you


----------



## Isloo

silverfishla said:


> I would do a comparison of the CCA C16 and DM6, but I didn’t really love my pair of DM6 and wasn’t really hearing the same thing with my pair as the seeming majority (which was great clarity and an abundance of highs).  I could compare to Kanas Pro, Whizzer Kylin, IT03 which are all of similar ilk...but I’m going run the CCA a bit more before I say what I really think.  Just trying to stay responsible.  The C16 are really good though, especially for $95.
> Edit: oh what the hell, it’s better than all of them.



Wow! They must really be good. I recently got a pair of KPE's and think they are excellent. How do CCA 16 compare to the KPE? In what ways are they an improvement?


----------



## eclein

Massdrop has T3s


----------



## audio123

An outstanding DAP at its price point. Here is review on the iBasso DX120. Enjoy!


----------



## zazaboy (Feb 7, 2019)

guys  can anyone comment on the cca c16 iem how good are they. I consider buy these or the kanas pro. Are the cca c16 hot in the mid and high volume section like are screeches on bad recordings. I dont want much piercing highs. I gonna drive from from mobile source, so I want to know if they are  easy driveable and dont want excessive piercing highs or in the mids in the vocal section at high volume.


----------



## coflaes

zazaboy said:


> guys  can anyone comment on the cca c16 iem how good are they. I consider buy these or the kanas pro. Are the cca c16 hot in the mid and high volume section like are screeches on bad recordings. I dont want much piercing highs. I gonna drive from from mobile source, so I want to know if they are  easy driveable and dont want excessive piercing highs or in the mids in the vocal section at high volume.


Cca c16 cost only 89 usd in nicehck store if you use the code "peligroso audiofilo"


----------



## Mohjong

That Tin Audio T3 drops is over 500 people in 4 hours.  Hope they cut the 2 weeks holidays short to fulfill the unexpected demands.


----------



## antdroid

No idea which thread to post this in so  I'll post it here:

Ok, so I measured the T3 on EARS and Dayton and the compensated curve looks close enough so I’ll just post the EARS Diffuse Field target vs the T2 and T2 Pro shown below:

(Diffuse Field based on Etymotics ER4SR -- straight line = considered DF neutral)







*Fit:*

A little weird since they want you to wear it over-ears now with the cable type. Stock foams dont work for me. Works fine with SpinFit CP145 or the blue/red foamies I have that many people have shown photos of.

*Sound & Music:

This is a real-time rambling for 30 minutes of listening. No burn-in, if you believe in that. Just straight out of my Monolith THX-AAA amp using stock cable.*

I think if you like the signature of the T2, you’ll like the T3. It drops the treble and the bass response seems more apparent and fuller given the lower treble response. In general, they sound similar enough except for the lower treble, which is now controlled by a BA and not the DD.

It’s still a brighter IEM, but not as bright as the T2 Pro.

Some sibilance in “Teardrop” and Liz Fraser vocals in the massive attack song. Bass sounds much better than T2/Pro.

“Unfinished Symphony” - the intro hits hard now with better rumble.

“You and Tequila” - Kenny Chesney’s voice sounds really nice. More fuller than previous iterations. Guitars sound slightly harsh but doesnt bother me too much. (see CL2 for what bothers me)

“Miles Away” - Krysta Nicks - strings sound nice and detailed. Voice is a little harsh and a tad sibilant.

“Pearl Lakes” - U137 - Sounds good to me. No vocals, so no sibilance/harsh vocal issues. Fuller sound than previous.


----------



## Slater

antdroid said:


> No idea which thread to post this in so  I'll post it here:
> 
> Ok, so I measured the T3 on EARS and Dayton and the compensated curve looks close enough so I’ll just post the EARS Diffuse Field target vs the T2 and T2 Pro shown below:
> 
> ...



So they want you to wear it up now, but what is the fit like? Because even when wearing up, the fit just wasn’t that great for me due to the odd placement of the mmcx connector and something about the nozzle (maybe not being angled or something).

In any case, I don’t use the T2 as often as I would like because of the fit. So if the T3 fits basically the same, then that may mean a pass for me.


----------



## antdroid

Slater said:


> So they want you to wear it up now, but what is the fit like? Because even when wearing up, the fit just wasn’t that great for me due to the odd placement of the mmcx connector and something about the nozzle (maybe not being angled or something).
> 
> In any case, I don’t use the T2 as often as I would like because of the fit. So if the T3 fits basically the same, then that may mean a pass for me.



Fit is challenging either direction. You have to line up the MMCX cable exactly right to get it to bend correctly around ear. Better off using a non-memory-wire/pre-bent cable in this case.


----------



## FastAndClean

antdroid said:


> No idea which thread to post this in so  I'll post it here:
> 
> Ok, so I measured the T3 on EARS and Dayton and the compensated curve looks close enough so I’ll just post the EARS Diffuse Field target vs the T2 and T2 Pro shown below:
> 
> ...


less treble overall but the extension is sacrificed too, also they have a lot more treble in the 8.5khz region


----------



## antdroid (Feb 10, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> less treble overall but the extension is sacrificed too, also they have a lot more treble in the 8.5khz region



Yea that's very possible. Don't take a lot of stock on measurements over 10KHz though. But it sure looks like it. 
Audible wise-- not sure most people can even hear that high anyway.


I also received in my care-package:

BGVP DM6 - Sounds good. U-shape. Pleasant bass and treble. Coherent. I don't find it bright as some people claim. My measurements between L/R are less than 1dB tolerance throughout the spectrum except upper treble, which again is possibly due to measurement capability and slight difference in insertion.

PMV Crescent - sounds awful. incredibly veiled. One of the worse IEMs I've heard especially given the price. Measurements show there is possibly a major issue with cross-over around 4KHz. There's a gigantic dip there. Mo' BA, Mo Problems.  

*Update: I think this set is defective. Compared my graph with HBB and his looks "normal". Contacted Linsoul for exchange. *



TenHZ T5: a little dark but clean. need more listening


----------



## FastAndClean (Feb 7, 2019)

antdroid said:


> Yea that's very possible. Don't take a lot of stock on measurements over 10KHz though. But it sure looks like it.
> Audible wise-- not sure most people can even hear that high anyway.


i saw other graphs on the T2 and it shows similar response after 10k like your measurement, upper treble is very important for me, i can hear to around 15.5khz, the earphone that made me realize the huge difference between earphone that goes to 10k and one that go to 16k was the ER4S, you lose a lot of fine details and air if the response is cut off in the very upper end


----------



## archy121

antdroid said:


> BGVP DM6 - Sounds good. U-shape. Pleasant bass and treble. Coherent. I don't find it bright as some people claim. My measurements between L/R are less than 1dB tolerance throughout the spectrum except upper treble, which again is possibly due to measurement capability and slight difference in insertion.



Did you use stock SPC cable and earbuds for your impressions ?

Look forward to more detailed impressions from you.


----------



## sino8r (Feb 7, 2019)

So... Would y'all say the T3 sounds similar to the KZ ZSN or better? It has a similar set up but better internals on the T3 or at least the Knowles BA...

I've never tried the T2 or pro but have always been curious due to the glowing reviews. I'm just a bit hesitant about the bass. If I boost the bass via equalizer, will it do the job like the ZSN or something similar?

I just got the IMR Zenith and am loving the full sound of the piezoelectric dynamic on it. The IMR R1 has as been my "go to" iem but I do like my Fiios, KZs, and ibasso on occasion.

I prefer the mmcx connections due to my Sony MUC-M2BT1 so I always look forward to budget iems with mmcx. The Ibasso IT01s has been good but not as fun as the original it01 unfortunately...


----------



## sino8r

Slater said:


> So they want you to wear it up now, but what is the fit like? Because even when wearing up, the fit just wasn’t that great for me due to the odd placement of the mmcx connector and something about the nozzle (maybe not being angled or something).
> 
> In any case, I don’t use the T2 as often as I would like because of the fit. So if the T3 fits basically the same, then that may mean a pass for me.



Slater, you should use your triple flanges like you mentioned in the KZ thread today. They solve 99% of my fit issues with the more odd shaped iems. The only one it couldn't fix was the KZ BA10. That thing was so darn awkward but it probably is KZs best sounding iem to date. It even has the edge on the AS10 and ZS6.


----------



## crabdog

sino8r said:


> Slater, you should use your triple flanges like you mentioned in the KZ thread today. They solve 99% of my fit issues with the more odd shaped iems. The only one it couldn't fix was the KZ BA10. That thing was so darn awkward but it probably is KZs best sounding iem to date. It even has the edge on the AS10 and ZS6.


I agree, the BA10 can be very awkward and does sound fantastic. To improve the fit, I found changing the cable was much more effective than tip rolling. That memory wire is the work of the devil IMO.


----------



## Slater

sino8r said:


> Slater, you should use your triple flanges like you mentioned in the KZ thread today. They solve 99% of my fit issues with the more odd shaped iems. The only one it couldn't fix was the KZ BA10. That thing was so darn awkward but it probably is KZs best sounding iem to date. It even has the edge on the AS10 and ZS6.



Good idea. I’ll give it a try tonight

I don’t use triple flange tips that often, becuse they make my ears itch (like there’s bugs crawling in my ear canals).

If I cut the 3rd flange off (to make them double flange), it solves the issue.


----------



## B9Scrambler

First impressions of the T3 are up: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2019/02/07/tinhifi-t3-preview/

Short version? Take one part T2 (mids), one part T2 Pro (sound stage and detail), add some additional bass depth and sub-bass presence plus a dash of additional refinement. Top it off with a cable that belongs in the 150+ USD segment and you've got yourself the T3. This thing is goooooood!


----------



## DynamicEars

antdroid said:


> No idea which thread to post this in so  I'll post it here:
> 
> Ok, so I measured the T3 on EARS and Dayton and the compensated curve looks close enough so I’ll just post the EARS Diffuse Field target vs the T2 and T2 Pro shown below:
> 
> ...




Thanks for this..

Actually i was hoping a sub bass hump that i saw from good audio bad guy review, but seems like the bass only  slight bigger than original T2, on highs, semms like theyre more balanced, good lower highs and no peak above 10khz.
So instead of different signature, this T3 would be finer version of T2. Ill wait for more reviews then. Massdrop have them for $59, pretty good deal, but i always cant use massdrop. shipping and duty are expensive. too bad really.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> So they want you to wear it up now, but what is the fit like? Because even when wearing up, the fit just wasn’t that great for me due to the odd placement of the mmcx connector and something about the nozzle (maybe not being angled or something).
> 
> In any case, I don’t use the T2 as often as I would like because of the fit. So if the T3 fits basically the same, *then that may mean a pass for me*.


+1 ...I'll pass on these as well.


----------



## chinerino

antdroid said:


> No idea which thread to post this in so  I'll post it here:
> 
> Ok, so I measured the T3 on EARS and Dayton and the compensated curve looks close enough so I’ll just post the EARS Diffuse Field target vs the T2 and T2 Pro shown below:
> 
> ...


The 6-8k though. Will it be sibilant with the s and t sounds?


----------



## Animagus (Feb 8, 2019)

chinerino said:


> The 6-8k though. Will it be sibilant with the s and t sounds?



I have the T3 with me and there isn't a lot of sibilance. Good crisp vocals. FYI, my ears are quite sensitive to sibilance.


----------



## Animagus (Feb 8, 2019)

Adding on, I'm on a road trip driving and haven't gotten a lot of time with the T3 but here are my quick impressions with around 2-3 hours sum of usage.

Treble is clear and airy and along with the mids have good detail. Mids are on the thinner side but have a nice and easy tonality. I like it. Bass isn't for a basshead but there is enough quantity for me to enjoy listening to good bass in rock tracks.

For people concerned about sibilance- You hear sibilance in tracks that are either sibilant or tending sibilant. But it isn't so pronounced that I being sensitive to sibilance, would want to pull the earphones out immediately or have a problem with it.

The cable is unbelievable for this price segment. It looks like it alone can cost the price of the whole package.

All in all, I'm really enjoying the T3 and feel that it's a very good deal for $59.


----------



## antdroid

I hear some sibilance on some tracks but I am picking songs that look for it, per my quick tracklist impressions. I havent had a chance to listen to it since when I posted earlier. We just got a new kitten, and old cat + kitten are stressing each other out.


----------



## barocka

Can someone compare *kanas pro, c16 and t3*?


----------



## Animagus (Feb 8, 2019)

Animagus said:


> I'm on a road trip driving and haven't gotten a lot of time with the T3 but here are my quick impressions with around 2-3 hours sum of usage.
> 
> Treble is clear and airy and along with the mids have good detail. Mids are on the thinner side but have a nice and easy tonality. I like it. Bass isn't for a basshead but there is enough quantity for me to enjoy listening to good bass in rock tracks.
> 
> ...



Added a paragraph to my post above, addressing enquiries about sibilance in T3. It's what I'm hearing, could be different for others. Cheers!


----------



## antdroid

barocka said:


> Can someone compare *kanas pro, c16 and t3*?



Well, I have not listened to C16, but Kanas Pro and C16 are 3X more expensive than the T3.... so... not fair. 

Kanas Pro destroys the T3 if you want a neutrally balanced IEM. It's nearly perfectly balanced in my opinion. Not as detailed as higher end IEMs but it's smooth and well designed. I'm fully on board the hype train.


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks for this..
> but seems like the bass only  slight bigger than original T2


how exactly seems like that when the red line is clearly lower in the bass area from the blue line?


----------



## antdroid

FastAndClean said:


> how exactly seems like that when the red line is clearly lower in the bass area from the blue line?



The lines are normalized to a certain frequency. I tried to best-fit it as possible. But really, look at the entire frequency chart. The bass will sound bigger on the T3 because the mids and treble are closer to neutral. The T2/T2Pro have more elevated upper mids and treble so the bass is further behind in the mix.

In reality, yea the bass is probably the same. It's probably the same Dynamic Driver and the venting is done the same exact way with very similar shell, but due to the BA driver changing the emphasis on the mids/treble, the bass will stand out more.


----------



## DynamicEars

antdroid said:


> Well, I have not listened to C16, but Kanas Pro and C16 are 3X more expensive than the T3.... so... not fair.
> 
> Kanas Pro destroys the T3 if you want a neutrally balanced IEM. It's nearly perfectly balanced in my opinion. Not as detailed as higher end IEMs but it's smooth and well designed. I'm fully on board the hype train.



Are they sounds similar? I mean like similar signature with different subbass but kanas pro is better in every aspect? got kanas pro on the way, tempted to get T3 at first because of knowles BA, but read your reviews that bass is the same made me hesitate. Got T2 also here.


----------



## ketanbony

I ordered another version of TRN BT20(0.75 version this time ) and happy to find out that double click on either earpiece skips the track this time as opposed to calling the last dialed no in my MMCX version.
This is the best bluetooth solution for me right now for such a little price.


----------



## crabdog

antdroid said:


> The lines are normalized to a certain frequency. I tried to best-fit it as possible. But really, look at the entire frequency chart. The bass will sound bigger on the T3 because the mids and treble are closer to neutral. The T2/T2Pro have more elevated upper mids and treble so the bass is further behind in the mix.
> 
> In reality, yea the bass is probably the same. It's probably the same Dynamic Driver and the venting is done the same exact way with very similar shell, but due to the BA driver changing the emphasis on the mids/treble, the bass will stand out more.


Exactly. This is what I heard as well and I couldn't figure out why people were saying the T3 has more bass. For affirmation, I just measured mine as well and it's clear that the T2 and T3 have the same bass.



Spoiler


----------



## Slater (Feb 8, 2019)

crabdog said:


> Exactly. This is what I heard as well and I couldn't figure out why people were saying the T3 has more bass. For affirmation, I just measured mine as well and it's clear that the T2 and T3 have the same bass.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



So someone answer me this...

1. T2 Pro has the exact same bass as T2, and additional treble from about 5k to around 10k (graph courtesy of antdroid):


And T3 has the exact same bass as T2, and additional treble from about 5k to around 10k (graph courtesy of crabdog):


Then what exactly are we buying?

T3 seems to be effectively a T2 Pro with a real nice cable (but in a different shell and adding a Knowles BA).

It looks to me like the main difference is the T3 rolls off the treble above 10k, to eliminate the 12k spike the T2 Pro had.

Since the original T2, people have overwhelmingly been asking for more low end. I don’t understand why TinAudio has given us not 1 but 2 models with exactly the same low end??

I admit, the cable is really nice, but I can buy a similar fancy cable for less than $59.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 8, 2019)

antdroid said:


> No idea which thread to post this in so  I'll post it here:
> Ok, so I measured the T3 on EARS and Dayton and the compensated curve looks close enough so I’ll just post the EARS Diffuse Field target vs the T2 and T2 Pro shown below:
> (Diffuse Field based on Etymotics ER4SR -- straight line = considered DF neutral)
> 
> ...





FastAndClean said:


> less treble overall but the extension is sacrificed too, also they have a lot more treble in the 8.5khz region





antdroid said:


> Well, I have not listened to C16, but Kanas Pro and C16 are 3X more expensive than the T3.... so... not fair.
> *Kanas Pro destroys the T3 if you want a neutrally balanced IEM. It's nearly perfectly balanced in my opinion.* Not as detailed as higher end IEMs but it's smooth and well designed. I'm fully on board the hype train.


Agree about KP vs. T3.
Here are my short initial OOTB impressions of KP: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...pressions-thread.894139/page-62#post-14766724
By looking at graphs of T3, I`m littlebit disappointed, namely the area @ 7-9kHz, which would be "pain" for my ears. Glad I went with Kanas Pro and didn`t wait on T3.
IMHO, Kanas Pro is most true and confirmed "hype train" I have seen and now experiencing myself. They are just right, in every way. Worth every penny and much more... 
Just incredibly well tuned and Hi-Res capable single DD... imho. Next SQ jump would probably require lot thicker wallet and I`m suspecting I`m staying with KP and call it done for long time


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Then what exactly are we buying?


we are buying the t2 with more treble in the 5-9khz region and no upper treble


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> So someone answer me this...
> 
> 1. T2 Pro has the exact same bass as T2, and additional treble from about 5k to around 10k (graph courtesy of antdroid):
> 
> ...


The BA has a more even treble that brings extra clarity and articulation without the shrillness of the T2 Pro. It is a brighter sound and won't suit the treble-sensitive but I think many people will enjoy it.


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> we are buying the t2 with more treble in the 5-9khz region and no upper treble





crabdog said:


> The BA has a more even treble that brings extra clarity and articulation without the shrillness of the T2 Pro. It is a brighter sound and won't suit the treble-sensitive but I think many people will enjoy it.



That’s fair.

I hope the people that bought one do enjoy it. If not for anything else other than the upgraded cable.

Me personally, I thought the treble in the T2 was perfectly fine. It was the low end that could have used some tweaking, not the treble. So I’m going to stay off the hype train at this time.

But like I said, I’m sure the T3 will be liked by people. There certainly are a lot of them being sold at the moment.


----------



## CoiL

What I`m interested in about - how well CCA C16 can actually stand up against KP and how it compares to T3. Wish to see FR graphs from same measuring gear... hopefully we get it soon.


----------



## FastAndClean

the cable is the same TRN 8 core silver plated copper for 7$ on aliexpress


----------



## DynamicEars

T2 = nice balance, need more soundstage
T2 pro = nice balance, add treble, give bigger soundstage, but too much treble, became too bright for some people
T3 = same bass-mid, add treble but not as much as T2 pro, made it bigger soundstage. 

T3 = more refinement of T2s, difficult to sell? borrow Knowles big name on it. tadaa!

IMHO, for people who doesnt have T2s, can straight away buy T3, i believe its very good considering its price. For people who already own T2 or T2 pro, its not much upgrades. just slight refinement , maybe Knowles BA adding more clarity a bit. 

I guess ill pass,since @antdroid said Kanas Pro also crush this.


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> That’s fair.
> 
> I hope the people that bought one do enjoy it. If not for anything else other than the upgraded cable.
> 
> ...


The thing is, the T2 is praised for its transparency, speed and soundstage. If you added more bass, those qualities would be diminished and likely transform it into just another vanilla budget IEM.


----------



## Slater (Feb 8, 2019)

crabdog said:


> The thing is, the T2 is praised for its transparency, speed and soundstage. If you added more bass, those qualities would be diminished and likely transform it into just another vanilla budget IEM.



Good point. I guess that’s why taping the vent hole on the T2 ruins what makes the T2 so good.



DynamicEars said:


> IMHO, for people who doesnt have T2s, can straight away buy T3, i believe its very good considering its price. For people who already own T2 or T2 pro, its not much upgrades. just slight refinement , maybe Knowles BA adding more clarity a bit.



I think this is a solid argument in favor for getting the T3.



DynamicEars said:


> T3 = more refinement of T2s, difficult to sell? borrow Knowles big name on it. tadaa!



Haha, true dat!


----------



## DynamicEars (Feb 8, 2019)

crabdog said:


> The thing is, the T2 is praised for its transparency, speed and soundstage. If you added more bass, those qualities would be diminished and likely transform it into just another vanilla budget IEM.



Good textured sub bass that doesnt bleed to midbass, so mid stays clear, just additional sub bass, like stand alone sub bass, not muddy bass that bleeds to midbass or worse, lower mid

KZ ZSN is good example of this kind of bass (cheap and good)


----------



## FastAndClean

Yeah, if only the sub bass is boosted there will be no spilling into the mids, the KP is a perfect example of that


----------



## B9Scrambler

DynamicEars said:


> *Good textured sub bass that doesnt bleed to midbass, so mid stays clear, just additional sub bass, like stand alone sub bass*, not muddy bass that bleeds to midbass or worse, lower mid
> 
> KZ ZSN is good example of this kind of bass (cheap and good)



That's what the T3 does.


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> Yeah, if only the sub bass is boosted there will be no spilling into the mids, the KP is a perfect example of that



If that’s the case, I might just have to check the KP out!


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> If that’s the case, I might just have to check the KP out!


You will be pleased if You like your half-modded IT01  But wait for sales. I got them for ~126€ and they even passed customs without any extra cost ;P
Or buy from aftermarket used one...


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> That’s fair.
> 
> I hope the people that bought one do enjoy it. If not for anything else other than the upgraded cable.
> 
> ...



I'm the opposite, i think the bass on the T2 is fine, but the treble is a bit splashy. that's why I'll definitely gonna buy the T3


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 8, 2019)

antdroid said:


> No idea which thread to post this in so  I'll post it here:
> 
> Ok, so I measured the T3 on EARS and Dayton and the compensated curve looks close enough so I’ll just post the EARS Diffuse Field target vs the T2 and T2 Pro shown below:
> 
> ...


You can reduce treble in two ways:

1. Tape 80-90% over the nozzle with 3M micropore tape.
2. Remove the grille with a needle, tape completely over with 3M micropore tape, then poke a hole near the edge.

How do the T2 and T3 compare in terms of timbre? Does the T2 sound more natural because to its second DD?


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> You can reduce treble in two ways:
> 
> 1. Tape 80-90% over the nozzle with 3M micropore tape.
> 2. Remove the grille with a needle, tape completely over with 3M micropore tape, then poke a hole near the edge.
> ...


Nope. It (T3) sounds very natural indeed.


----------



## antdroid

Otto Motor said:


> You can reduce treble in two ways:
> 
> 1. Tape 80-90% over the nozzle with 3M micropore tape.
> 2. Remove the grille with a needle, tape completely over with 3M micropore tape, then poke a hole near the edge.
> ...



I have used a small piece of ear bud foam and put it in the nozzle for treble reduction too


----------



## Adide

For the past week I've been listening to a set of Sony MH-750 borrowed from a Xperia user friend (MH-750 is the bassier brother of the very praised around here MH-755). Due to not having the MH-755 I don't really know if the only difference between the two is in the bass section and if the upper spectrum is precisely the same as some people claim.

Overall MH-750 sounds L-shaped with big bass and mids and treble in balance. This is a signature which I generally like if it's well made.
The problem in this case is the bass is soft and slow with mid-bass emphasis. Because of the considerable quantity it often takes the spotlight and manages to be intrusive commonly bleeding into the mids. It could work on noisy environments (for commutes) were it has the opportunity to drown significantly but it's a no-no in quiet surroundings. The sub-bass lacks in quantity.
The mids are very well done and manage boost the overall quality a bit but the presentation is too forward and boxy and in some songs the singer feels uncomfortably right next to you.
The treble is reserved without any spikes with moderate extension and good details but could use some more air and naturalness.
Isolation is very good.
Overall good for what it goes for (<$10) but not quite up there.

I gave them a fair fight against another bassy set which is one of my low budget favorites - the ZS4. The ZS4 is a tad more energetic in the treble so you can call them slightly V-shaped. However this treble is well-behaved and it doesn't have the 2-4KHz spike commonly present in many KZ sets for which I learned I'm very sensitive so I stay away from many KZ's lately (one of the reasons I'm skipping ZSN for instance).
The fight is unmemorable as the ZS4 is a class above IMO, starting from the very good bass (with excellent speed and additional sub-bass), the additional details and air in the treble and much better soundstage making them sound big and bold.
It was a wash in the mids section where both show clarity and good timbre but MH-750 presents vocals too close to your head and contributes to the closed-in feeling while the ZS4 presents the vocals slightly recessed in compariosn and thus creating the much bigger soundstage illusion - it's a matter of preference here I guess.

There you have it, hope it helps someone.
Cheers.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

So how many people are bothered by that long nozzle on the kpe? 

It's the only thing keeping me from ordering one.


----------



## antdroid

.


BadReligionPunk said:


> So how many people are bothered by that long nozzle on the kpe?
> 
> It's the only thing keeping me from ordering one.



Was at first, the. Found the tips that work and they are super comfortable for me. I wear them laying in bed. 

I use final audio e tips


----------



## CoiL

BadReligionPunk said:


> So how many people are bothered by that long nozzle on the kpe?
> It's the only thing keeping me from ordering one.



The problem is not in long nozzle (it isn`t! It is same as ZSN/C10/IT01). I don`t know why ppl haven`t mentioned it but I think fit problem with KP is rather caused because of nozzle tip edge being too thick relative to nozzle hole and thus pushing tips too wide inside deep in ear canal and not allowing it to contract littlebit to take ear-canal shape (which usually isn`t circle shaped but rather oval/ellipse). Though I`m having good fit with Auvio S size wide bore tips with my small ears and ear-canals, I will probably grind it into more "cone shape" to allow better adjustment with ear-canal walls at the edge of tip.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

CoiL said:


> The problem is not in long nozzle (it isn`t! It is same as ZSN/C10/IT01). I don`t know why ppl haven`t mentioned it but I think fit problem with KP is rather caused because of nozzle tip edge being too thick relative to nozzle hole and thus pushing tips too wide inside deep in ear canal and not allowing it to contract littlebit to take ear-canal shape (which usually isn`t circle shaped but rather oval/ellipse). Though I`m having good fit with Auvio S size wide bore tips with my small ears and ear-canals, I will probably grind it into more "cone shape" to allow better adjustment with ear-canal walls at the edge of tip.


Are you normally a small or did you go down in size for fittement?


----------



## CoiL

BadReligionPunk said:


> Are you normally a small or did you go down in size for fittement?


LOL, I`m not small person! 

...but yes, my ears use only small tips as I have small ears and ear-canals. Only medium I have used is KZ ANV type IEMs with short nozzle that require shallow insertion depth and wider tip to fill ear cavity in front of ear-canal.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

CoiL said:


> LOL, I`m not small person!
> 
> ...but yes, my ears use only small tips as I have small ears and ear-canals. Only medium I have used is KZ ANV type IEMs with short nozzle that require shallow insertion depth and wider tip to fill ear cavity in front of ear-canal.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## Slater (Feb 8, 2019)

CoiL said:


> The problem is not in long nozzle (it isn`t! It is same as ZSN/C10/IT01). I don`t know why ppl haven`t mentioned it but I think fit problem with KP is rather caused because of nozzle tip edge being too thick relative to nozzle hole and thus pushing tips too wide inside deep in ear canal and not allowing it to contract littlebit to take ear-canal shape (which usually isn`t circle shaped but rather oval/ellipse). Though I`m having good fit with Auvio S size wide bore tips with my small ears and ear-canals, I will probably grind it into more "cone shape" to allow better adjustment with ear-canal walls at the edge of tip.



What about those cone shaped tips that come with that dirt cheap Aliexpress micro driver? It’s a gold colored metal barrel shaped IEM, that is mistakingly advertised by the seller as a single BA...

I forget who buys that IEM just for the tips.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 8, 2019)

Slater said:


> That’s fair.
> 
> I hope the people that bought one do enjoy it. If not for anything else other than the upgraded cable.
> 
> ...


I would consider the T3 if I did not  have the T2 already - which I actually bought. But I cannot justify forking out $60 or $70 for much of an overlap. The next question is what is gained from the T3 over the T2 in everyday use (outside of A/B-ing and pure analytical listening).

And if I didn't have the T2, I would still not be convinced that the T3 is more suited for _my personal purposes _(classical music usually sounds "better" on a DD).

Sure, it would be interesting to test the T3 but I will wait and, after all the "previews" and forthcoming reviews, maybe I'll write a "post mortem" (if somebody sends me a free "sample"), when the marketing train will have reached the terminal.

In any case, the T2 will always be unique and a classic, and it is too young for retirement in my drawer.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> What about those cone shaped tips that come with that dirt cheap Aliexpress micro driver? It’s a gold colored metal barrel shaped IEM, that is mistakingly advertised by the seller as a single BA...
> I forget who buys that IEM just for the tips.


I did buy those and I already tried those but they need to be cut shorter "under skirt" so they can be pushed more down the nozzle but they are streched out too much because of thick nozzle lip and don`t fit so well due to that. Atm I`m using Auvio S size pushed down&over the groove meant for tip "locking ring":


----------



## DocHoliday (Feb 8, 2019)

crabdog said:


> The thing is, the T2 is praised for its transparency, speed and soundstage. If you added more bass, those qualities would be diminished and likely transform it.......



RE: "transparency, speed and soundstage"

Anyone who's had the pleasure of hearing and comparing the BQEYZ K2 with the KC2 can experience  in real time how even the slightest variation of bass (particularly mid-bass) can have an effect on clarity and transparency.



 



Spoiler


----------



## crabdog

My Tin Audio T3 review just went live. To be honest, I wasn't expecting it to be this good. Enjoy 
https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t3-review/


----------



## silverfishla

BadReligionPunk said:


> So how many people are bothered by that long nozzle on the kpe?
> 
> It's the only thing keeping me from ordering one.


It’s not really a long nozzle.  The casing is actually smaller than it looks in pictures.  It’s not a big iem.


----------



## antdroid

I asked @Hawaiibadboy to share his PMV crescent measurement to see if something was totally wrong with mine and yea, his FR graph doesn’t look anything like mine at all using same mic. Mine is completely missing mids and lower treble. Both channels. Maybe I got a new person working on the unit I got and it’s wired wrong.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 9, 2019)

My T2 lacking the T3's 7-9 kHz double spike saves me micropore tape...oops, that should have been my reply to crabdog...graph linked from primeaudio.org.


----------



## DrBrawler

Anyone can compare the cca c10 to BQEYZ bq3?


----------



## CoFire

So I ordered a couple pair of Sony MH755 iems and they sound great. I like them more with Symbio W Peel tips as the stock ones roll off the treble a bit. The stock tips are great, just have a warmer, softer presentation. First impressions, compared to my D4's, the Sony are more warm, a tad more laid back and just a little more full in the mids. The D4 have a more sharper presentation across the spectrum. The treble presence is also more prominent. My D4 are modded with Micropore tape on the front ports with just the smallest hole opened in the tape. Without the hole, my D4 drivers were popping/crackling because there wasn't enough air flow. The bass was over the top too without the hole.

The details seem on par where the D4 throws them at you more but the Sony has detail but it's more reserved. 

Biggest gripe with the Sony so far is what the hell were they selling these for? The cable is about 20" on the left side and 27" on the right side. They are great if my player sits in a pocket on the left side of my chest but other than that, I'm hosed. If I intend to use them more, they are going to need a cable mod. 

Has anyone seen a post or directions on modding the Sony MH755 cables?


----------



## Otto Motor

DocHoliday said:


> RE: "transparency, speed and soundstage"
> 
> Anyone who's had the pleasure of hearing and comparing the BQEYZ K2 with the KC2 can experience  in real time how even the slightest variation of bass (particularly mid-bass) can have an effect on clarity and transparency.
> 
> ...



Also, add speed to the bass, not just reduce quantity...which you probably did...


----------



## Slater (Feb 8, 2019)

CoFire said:


> So I ordered a couple pair of Sony MH755 iems and they sound great. I like them more with Symbio W Peel tips as the stock ones roll off the treble a bit. The stock tips are great, just have a warmer, softer presentation. First impressions, compared to my D4's, the Sony are more warm, a tad more laid back and just a little more full in the mids. The D4 have a more sharper presentation across the spectrum. The treble presence is also more prominent. My D4 are modded with Micropore tape on the front ports with just the smallest hole opened in the tape. Without the hole, my D4 drivers were popping/crackling because there wasn't enough air flow. The bass was over the top too without the hole.
> 
> The details seem on par where the D4 throws them at you more but the Sony has detail but it's more reserved.
> 
> ...



The cable is like that because they were originally bundled with a Bluetooth receiver that you clip to your shirt. 1 side is longer because that side is designed to go behind your head (called a J cable).

BTW, to improve the sound even more, peel up the nozzle filter and remove the foam plug that’s stuck down inside the nozzle.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> BTW, to improve the sound even more, peel up the nozzle filter and remove the foam plug that’s stuck down inside the nozzle.



Wouldn't that make them brighter?  I don't want them brighter.  I have never wished anything had more treble.


----------



## Slater (Feb 8, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Wouldn't that make them brighter?  I don't want them brighter.  I have never wished anything had more treble.



No, it removes veil and also some bass bloat. Makes the bass tighter, and the whole IEM gets a bump in clarity.

Removing the nylon fabric nozzle filter altogether (or replacing it with a stainless steel mesh type) makes it too bright and grainy. 

So the magic formula is removing the foam plug and keeping the stock fabric filter.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> No, it removes veil and also some bass bloat. Makes the bass tighter, and the whole IEM gets a bump in clarity.
> 
> Removing the nylon fabric nozzle filter altogether (or replacing it with a stainless steel mesh type) makes it too bright and grainy.
> 
> So the magic formula is removing the foam plug and keeping the stock fabric filter.



I am not aware of a veil...nor bloat.  Maybe they just fit me correctly or maybe I don't listen for flaws.


----------



## ivannnn

CoFire said:


> So I ordered a couple pair of Sony MH755 iems and they sound great. I like them more with Symbio W Peel tips as the stock ones roll off the treble a bit. The stock tips are great, just have a warmer, softer presentation. First impressions, compared to my D4's, the Sony are more warm, a tad more laid back and just a little more full in the mids. The D4 have a more sharper presentation across the spectrum. The treble presence is also more prominent. My D4 are modded with Micropore tape on the front ports with just the smallest hole opened in the tape. Without the hole, my D4 drivers were popping/crackling because there wasn't enough air flow. The bass was over the top too without the hole.
> 
> The details seem on par where the D4 throws them at you more but the Sony has detail but it's more reserved.
> 
> ...


https://www.reddit.com/r/inearfidelity/comments/ag3tey/mh755_mmcx_mod_guide_credit_g_anon/


----------



## minion1990

Does anyone know if this is any good?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Nob...029.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.37422e0eU4MBL8

I currently have a Xonar Phoebus for my AKG K702 65th


----------



## CoFire

ivannnn said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/inearfidelity/comments/ag3tey/mh755_mmcx_mod_guide_credit_g_anon/



Thanks. I think I'll get some cables and a couple more of these to try this out. As well, probably a good time to break out the ES100.


----------



## chinmie

CoFire said:


> So I ordered a couple pair of Sony MH755 iems and they sound great. I like them more with Symbio W Peel tips as the stock ones roll off the treble a bit. The stock tips are great, just have a warmer, softer presentation. First impressions, compared to my D4's, the Sony are more warm, a tad more laid back and just a little more full in the mids. The D4 have a more sharper presentation across the spectrum. The treble presence is also more prominent. My D4 are modded with Micropore tape on the front ports with just the smallest hole opened in the tape. Without the hole, my D4 drivers were popping/crackling because there wasn't enough air flow. The bass was over the top too without the hole.
> 
> The details seem on par where the D4 throws them at you more but the Sony has detail but it's more reserved.
> 
> ...


they are originally being bundled with small bluetooth dongle (SBH20) that's why it has a short cable. it's a perfect match for my ES100 though


----------



## Slater (Feb 8, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I am not aware of a veil...nor bloat.  Maybe they just fit me correctly or maybe I don't listen for flaws.



It’s not something that really sticks out as a flaw (in stock form). They sound great stock.

But then after you remove the foam, it’s like “oh wow, those sound clearer now; I like them even more now.”

Kind of how most people can drive their cars with a slightly dirty windscreen. It doesn’t really bother most people, because technically, they can see through it well enough to drive.

But then after you get your car washed and the windscreen is squeaky clean, you’re like ‘_oh wow, I can see everything crystal clear now; there’s nothing better than a nice clean windscreen’.
_
But hey, to each his own. Some people like driving with a dirty windscreen, and there’s nothing wrong with that. Me, I like my windscreen to be as clean and clear as possible. Same with my headphones.

Here’s what some others have said about it:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1068#post-14760261

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1443#post-14738805

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1445#post-14742535


----------



## PlantsmanTX

CoFire said:


> So I ordered a couple pair of Sony MH755 iems and they sound great. I like them more with Symbio W Peel tips as the stock ones roll off the treble a bit. The stock tips are great, just have a warmer, softer presentation. First impressions, compared to my D4's, the Sony are more warm, a tad more laid back and just a little more full in the mids. The D4 have a more sharper presentation across the spectrum. The treble presence is also more prominent. My D4 are modded with Micropore tape on the front ports with just the smallest hole opened in the tape. Without the hole, my D4 drivers were popping/crackling because there wasn't enough air flow. The bass was over the top too without the hole.
> 
> The details seem on par where the D4 throws them at you more but the Sony has detail but it's more reserved.
> 
> ...


Where did you buy them?


----------



## metabaron (Feb 8, 2019)

crabdog said:


> My Tin Audio T3 review just went live. To be honest, I wasn't expecting it to be this good. Enjoy
> https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t3-review/


If you already own the T2, is it a worthy upgrade? Or are the differences not enough to justify the investment? I am curious about them, but I also think that they might be to similar to the T2 to justify a $60 investment ($70 if I go with Amazon).


----------



## crabdog

metabaron said:


> If you already own the T2, is it a worthy upgrade? Or are the differences not enough to justify the investment? I am curious about them, but I also think that they might be to similar to the T2 to justify a $60 investment ($70 if I go with Amazon).


It depends how badly you want the cable.  On a serious note, they most definitely share the same DNA but the T3 is a step up. I would suggest you wait a few days and see what other people who have both are saying.


----------



## durwood (Feb 8, 2019)

@crabdog do you think that extra 1mm of length on the nozzle helps keep the tips on? My T2 had a tendency to leave the tips in my ears because the nozzle was so short but wide. Does the bass still have what I call the Sennheiser style bass? Textured and tight where the sub- bass is heard but not felt, just kind of in the background?



> At first glance, it seems as though the Tin Audio T3’s metal housings are identical to the T2 and they very nearly are. However, the barrel of the T3 is just slightly (approx 1mm) longer/


----------



## crabdog

durwood said:


> @crabdog do you think that extra 1mm of length on the nozzle helps keep the tips on? My T2 had a tendency to leave the tips in my ears because the nozzle was so short but wide.


The nozzles are exactly the same on both - it's the main body of the housing that is longer. I've never had a tip come off the T2 or T3 and have tried several different types. At least you must be getting a really good seal! I would suggest you try a different type of tip if you have any. Try some Spinfits if you have them because their core is more narrow than most tips and they sit on there really tight.


----------



## paulindss

FastAndClean said:


> Yeah, if only the sub bass is boosted there will be no spilling into the mids, the KP is a perfect example of that



And original kanas is a half baked example of that lol


----------



## paulindss

Ikko OH1

Impressive!


----------



## paulindss (Feb 9, 2019)

paulindss said:


> Ikko OH1
> 
> Impressive!



IKKO OH1 Impressions OOTB.

Typical asian signature with very impressive refinement for the price.

Bass is the star of the show, fast and revealing, good punch and depths yet incredibly controled.
Much less pronounced than regular Kanas and therefore more revealing in the overall balance. It is closer in volume to my tehnz p4 pro. It is just a little north of neutral with sub bass focus. The classic: not neutral yet natural.

Mids have a good presence and above average detail retrieval as mid bass are perfectly balanced. No obvious peaks or valleys found here.

Mid-treble transition is pronounced, just as harman curve, graphs show that they are a small hint above kanas pro. This gives the thinner feeling of the sound, the asian signature. The graphs show nothing bizarre like a giant peak or valley suddenly and my ear also don't hear it.

In the terrible expression often used to describe mids, this would be "female vocals focused"

Treble has good extension, noticed nothing to talk about it except it is correct. The BA doesn't seem to be stressed as i don't notice any shrilness.

The good sense of airyness together with the controled bass gives me a feeling of this sounding more natural than regular kanas.

Kanas has better timbre in mids and mids-treble and it is astonishing when you can benefit from it.

All in all is a impressively correct earphone, more balanced than what i expected. It has a exciting feeling.

Fit and tip is a bit picky, as you guys can see, the nozzle is very short.

Cable isn't bad as i thought, it looks good with the earphone and feel nice. I will keep it by now.

The shell is drop dead GORGEOUS.

Just occurred to me: this sounds like the BQEYZ KB1 on steroids.


----------



## IryxBRO (Feb 9, 2019)

paulindss said:


> IKKO OH1 Impressions OOTB.
> 
> Typical asian signature with very impressive refinement for the price.
> 
> ...



yep, made a review quite long time ago and agree with each single word you said above.


----------



## Otto Motor

I am close to releasing my own blog...which will feature all my measurements. One item it will feature is a correlation of graph and sound perception (and its limitations)...which will help people in graph interpretation.


----------



## antdroid

Otto Motor said:


> I am close to releasing my own blog...which will feature all my measurements. One item it will feature is a correlation of graph and sound perception (and its limitations)...which will help people in graph interpretation.


Your cartoons of the graphs is my facorite and it's unique. Love it and looking forward to its opening!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Otto Motor said:


> I am close to releasing my own blog...which will feature all my measurements. One item it will feature is a correlation of graph and sound perception (and its limitations)...which will help people in graph interpretation.


Wow your website is looking nice! Your going to put a lot of websites to shame including mine (l know mine is nowhere near as good as others but I honestly just love sharing my thoughts on gear). Good luck and I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 9, 2019)

antdroid said:


> Your cartoons of the graphs is my facorite and it's unique. Love it and looking forward to its opening!


Hope to get engineering credits from my professional organization for it .




PCgaming4ever said:


> Wow your website is looking nice! Your going to put a lot of websites to shame including mine (l know mine is nowhere near as good as others but I honestly just love sharing my thoughts on gear). Good luck and I look forward to reading it.


Nice blog...I added a link! (ignore typos and wrong English for now)


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Otto Motor said:


> Hope to get engineering credits from my professional organization for it .
> 
> 
> 
> Nice blog...I added a link! (ignore typos and wrong English for now)


Wow I am flattered you did that  Seriously I'm super honored. I wish you the best of luck with your website.


----------



## paulindss

Kanas has a better timbre overall and superior resolution in mids and treble than ikko oh1.

In some songs the ikko can sound glaring and overemphasized, sometimes it gives the ilusion of more resolution. But it's a ilusion by the lower treble peak. If the song have a bad mixing the earphone doesn't forgive it.

Regular kanas for organic tonality (when your music don't have too much bass), ikko for impressively controled and snappy bass performance.
Kanas pro for both ? Haven't heard that one :/

From what i am hearing the IKKO is being kinda overlooked.


----------



## Skorupiak

Hi @All 

I have a problem with my cca c10 when I hear music out loud listening people in my environment with it.  Can I solve the problem with other tips without losing quality?

I hope you know what I mean.


----------



## Slater

Skorupiak said:


> Hi @All
> 
> I have a problem with my cca c10 when I hear music out loud listening people in my environment with it.  Can I solve the problem with other tips without losing quality?
> 
> I hope you know what I mean.



Do you mean people can hear your music from your earphones (like they can hear the one you are listening to)?

Or do you mean that you can hear noises when you wear your earphones (like people talking, dog barking, or phone ringing)?


----------



## Slater (Feb 9, 2019)

Anyone who is looking for a nice cable, I can recommend this cable:




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32959362129.html

The brand is “JC Ally”, and it appears to be available a couple of different  sellers. The one I linked above was simply the seller I used.

The conductors are silver plated copper wire, and the conductors are enameled so they’ll never oxidize, turn green, etc.

The yellow color looks kind of like a gold plated cable, but in reality it’s just that the insulation is colored yellow.

It’s a super thick cable; much beefier than the TRN 8-wire braided cables. Seriously, this cable means business, and you’re definitely getting your money’s worth in copper.

Impedance measures 0.6 ohms on both R&L wires, as well as the ground wire.

There’s a nice metal chin slider bead, and the ear guides are preformed rubber like the TRN or KZ ZSN cables.

The 3.5mm end and y split are aluminum, and the 3.5mm jack is straight not 90 degree.

The cable is available in numerous IEM connectivity configurations: 0.75 and 0.78mm 2-pin, mmcx, etc. You can also choose the plug type, ranging from 3.5mm to 2.5 or 4.4mm balanced, to even USB-C or lightning connectors!

The cable is well worth $16, and is similar to the stock ibasso IT01 cable in braid design and build quality. The JC Ally cable is thicker than the IT01 cable, and nowhere near as soft and flexible as the IT01.

Also included is a free zippered carry case, which appears to be made from fabric covered neoprene. The case is pretty small though, but would still be useful for many small IEMs like KZ EDR1, Sony MH755, etc.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> Anyone who is looking for a nice cable, I can recommend this cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which connector type did you get? Was wondering about MMCX. Also wondering if the cable is stiff or flexible? I am waiting until after CNY to order a few cables from AE. These seem pretty nice if rec'd by you.


----------



## Slater (Feb 9, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Which connector type did you get? Was wondering about MMCX. Also wondering if the cable is stiff or flexible? I am waiting until after CNY to order a few cables from AE. These seem pretty nice if rec'd by you.



I got mmcx with 3.5mm plug.

As far as stiffness, remember that thicker cables are stiffer by nature. However, the braid is fairly loose, which is a large determining factor in how stiff a cable is. Tight braid = stiffer, loose braid = softer.

However, an 8-wire braided cable with thinner wires will usually be more flexible than a 4-wire braided cable with thicker wires.

Also, PVC insulation is stiffer than other types of insulation, like silicone, TPU, etc.

I’d say it’s a little bit stiffer than the TRN 8-wire bicolor braided cables. However, the ibasso cable is MUCH softer than the JC Ally cable. I wish you could buy a 3rd party version of the ibasso cable.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> I got mmcx with 3.5mm plug.
> 
> As far as stiffness, remember that thicker cables are stiffer by nature. However, the braid is fairly loose, which is a large determining factor in how stiff a cable is. Tight braid = stiffer, loose braid = softer.
> 
> ...


Cool I have a few TRN cables. Was just wondering about the connectors. Were they good quality? That store has a horrible feedback, but they have a ton of nice looking cables. I just stuck a nice 8 core black ZSN cable into my cart from them. I suppose its worth a shot.


----------



## Slater (Feb 9, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Cool I have a few TRN cables. Was just wondering about the connectors. Were they good quality? That store has a horrible feedback, but they have a ton of nice looking cables. I just stuck a nice 8 core black ZSN cable into my cart from them. I suppose its worth a shot.



I’ve been eyeing that ZSN cable for my black ZSN. Something just doesn’t feel right about spending more on the cable than I paid for the IEM lol!

As far as the connectors, the Y split and 3.5mm looks to be similar to the  one TRN is using on their gold/silver 8-wire cable. It’s a dual color aluminum body with a knurled finish (for better grip).

However, I would have much preferred the nice looking one they show in the photos.

What I expected, based on the photos:



What I actually received:



It wasn’t the end of the world though. I just think the top one looks sleeker and more premium.

As far as the mmcx itself, the end is plastic, not metal. It is the same type of whitish translucent hard plastic KZ uses on their ends. The mmcx plugs click in securely, so I have no issue with them. They’re marked with a R and L molded letter, but since it’s clear plastic it’s a bit hard to read. I’ll mark them myself with a spot of paint or sharpie or something.

Anyways, here’s the mmcx connectors:


I also thought I’d mention that the Y split is in a normal place, not down by your waist like on KZ cables! It’s honesty a little on the high side; definitely high enough that the chin slider is totally unnecessary. Which is pretty ironic - KZ needs a slider and doesn’t have one, an this one has one but really doesn’t need it lol

Anyways, bottom line is I feel like the Y split is in the perfect place.

*BTW, this cable is $11.xx and looks really nice too:*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32959346086.html


----------



## drey101 (Feb 10, 2019)

Slater said:


> I’ve been eyeing that ZSN cable for my black ZSN. Something just doesn’t feel right about spending more on the cable than I paid for the IEM lol!
> 
> As far as the connectors, the Y split and 3.5mm looks to be similar to the  one TRN is using on their gold/silver 8-wire cable. It’s a dual color aluminum body with a knurled finish (for better grip).
> 
> ...


I have that same cable, and I like it better than the TRN 8 core  also made by JC Ally


----------



## Skorupiak (Feb 10, 2019)

Slater said:


> Do you mean people can hear your music from your earphones (like they can hear the one you are listening to)?
> 
> That's exactly what I meant


----------



## assassin10000

Skorupiak said:


> That's exactly what I meant



You could try some foam tips if you are using silicone ones. 

There are vent's on the CCA C10 so if you are playing loud volume in a quiet enough environment there will always be some sound leakage.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Wonder if the cable fits in the Kansas pros 2pin socket.


----------



## crabdog

This makes me think you're either not getting a proper seal or you're damaging your ears.


----------



## drey101

ScottPilgrim said:


> Wonder if the cable fits in the Kansas pros 2pin socket.


If you are asking about the JC Ally, they also sell 0.78 variations.  Just be aware that it is precurved. Personally, I think going slightly higher and getting the uber soft nicehck 8/16 core high purity cable is better if you are pairing it with the KP.


----------



## CoiL

paulindss said:


> Kanas has a better timbre overall and superior resolution in mids and treble than ikko oh1.
> Regular kanas for organic tonality (*when your music don't have too much bass*), ikko for impressively controled and snappy bass performance.
> Kanas pro for both ? Haven't heard that one :/


Kanas Pro has all the bass You ever need. Imho it has perfect bass quantity and quality.


Slater said:


> Anyone who is looking for a nice cable, I can recommend this cable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since You compared it to IT01 cable.... IT01 cable measures around ~0.2 Ohm vs. JC Ally 0.6 Ohm (did You subtract multimeter leads resistance?).


----------



## RicHSAD

I have that same cable along with a copper/bronze 8-core one from the same brand. Very happy with both of them, especially considering the low price. They seem to be mostly sold under the Tiandirenhe brand on Aliexpress, but the actual brand name is JC Ally. Some sellers will even let you order a custom one with the plugs you want(e.g. MMCX + Lightning connector).

You can see just how beefy the 4-core cable is next to the V2's (very good) stock cable.


----------



## superuser1

RicHSAD said:


> I have that same cable along with a copper/bronze 8-core one from the same brand. Very happy with both of them, especially considering the low price. They seem to be mostly sold under the Tiandirenhe brand on Aliexpress, but the actual brand name is JC Ally. Some sellers will even let you order a custom one with the plugs you want(e.g. MMCX + Lightning connector).
> 
> You can see just how beefy the 4-core cable is next to the V2's (very good) stock cable.


You should ask @hakuzen about the cables.


----------



## Slater (Feb 10, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Kanas Pro has all the bass You ever need. Imho it has perfect bass quantity and quality.
> 
> Since You compared it to IT01 cable.... IT01 cable measures around ~0.2 Ohm vs. JC Ally 0.6 Ohm (did You subtract multimeter leads resistance?).



No, I forgot to do that.

I just got out my better meter than the one I was using last night. I’m now getting between 0.2 - 0.3 ohms (after subtracting resistance from the leads).



superuser1 said:


> You should ask @hakuzen about the cables.



Why? He doesn’t like them?


----------



## superuser1

Slater said:


> Why? He doesn’t like them?


I meant ask him about cables generally as he seems to be well versed with them with resistance measurements and such. Also i must add that he is super helpful.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> No, I forgot to do that.
> I just got out my better meter than the one I was using last night. I’m now getting between 0.2 - 0.3 ohms (after subtracting resistance from the leads).


Oh. Then it really is good cable! Any chi-fi cable measuring about 0.3 Ohm is in my eyes great if the looks and comfort also fits to person taste


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Oh. Then it really is good cable! Any chi-fi cable measuring about 0.3 Ohm is in my eyes great if the looks and comfort also fits to person taste



Yeah, I think it is a good cable.

Be aware my meter isn’t lab grade or anything, so it would be nice to get independent verification.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Yeah, I think it is a good cable.
> 
> Be aware my meter isn’t lab grade or anything, so it would be nice to get independent verification.


I think this is the same cable but IN BLUE! > https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-S...4.0&pvid=23abae10-b7e7-4b1a-a851-1800794ea7da


----------



## RicHSAD

CoiL said:


> I think this is the same cable but IN BLUE! > https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-S...4.0&pvid=23abae10-b7e7-4b1a-a851-1800794ea7da



There's a bunch of other colors available.
White
White+Blue
Yellow+White
Yellow+Blue
Yellow+Blue+White+Copper/Pink
Copper/Pink (My next one )


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> I think this is the same cable but IN BLUE! > https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4-S...4.0&pvid=23abae10-b7e7-4b1a-a851-1800794ea7da



That would look awesome with the ZS7


----------



## alucard177

Hello guys, these are my super late impressions (got them like a year ago or more) of this obscure IEM I found at AliExpress; the Skald 4.  

It's not even worth to make a full review because, to make it simple and quick I’ll just say these sucks really bad. 

Yes, it’s that horrid, avoid it like the plague. I’ll explain later why, because I don’t like to bash products without fundament: p 

To be fair, I don’t know if the IEM’s are defective, both ear pieces sound exactly the same. Tried different tips, cables, sources and they sound pretty bad no matter what you do. And to be honest I don’t want to find out if my pair is defective, plus, I got them long ago so and they're not coming back to China for a refund. 

Let's start with the only specs I found at the seller’s webpage in AliExpress: 

The Skald is supposedly a 3 BA + 1 dynamic driver IEM 

Impedance is 32 ohms and sensitivity 112 dB 

Frequency response 10 Hz – 20,000 kHz 


Packaging is very simple, white carboard box with a nice case inside. Good assortment of ear tips and a cleaning cloth. Nothing more to say in this department. 

 

The Build quality is actually nice, the shells are plastic, I’m not sure what kind is being used but I don’t think is acrylic. It seems durable and not bad at all though. The color of the shells is a blueish one and the faceplates appear to be real carbon fiber as they look really, really good. Pair these with a good cable and they will look like a way more expensive pair of IEM from afar... like when you look at a fake Rolex from some distance LOL. 

 

Now about the sound quality... as I said before, it’s pretty bad. It’s really difficult to me to describe the sound signature, but overall is tuned to be ridiculously warm with an exaggerated, bloated and artificial bass. Sub bass hits hard, like a bad subwoofer and it’s not really enjoyable.  

Now the worst part is definitely the vocals, my good the tuning is one the worst I ever heard. They sound, without exaggeration, like a pair of those cheap $1 earphones. When you hear the vocals you just want to kill yourself; they sound distant and very artificial, very low res as if the artist is singing through a can or something like that. No matter what song you listen to, anything sounds like a 64 - 96 kbps mp3 file, if you know what I mean. 

Treble is there, from what I hear it is enhanced but nothing special, again there is no sense of good resolution or detail in the upper frequency. It sounds artificial and lacks finesse. You can hear some details here and there, but the overall presentation is mediocre. 

I tried EQ with no good results sadly. My sources: Fostex HP-A4 and Ipod touch 3rd gen. Only lossless files used, but as I said before, this IEM has the ability to make everything sound like a low bitrate lossy file. 

Avoid it at all costs.


----------



## Slater

alucard177 said:


> Hello guys, these are my super late impressions (got them like a year ago or more) of this obscure IEM I found at AliExpress; the Skald 4.
> 
> It's not even worth to make a full review because, to make it simple and quick I’ll just say these sucks really bad.
> 
> ...



That’s unfortunate. It’s a nice looking shell with the (real) carbon fiber. Hopefully you didn’t spend too much money on them


----------



## durwood (Feb 10, 2019)

Since we are on the topic of cables, I would love to find the BGVP type included with the DMG, Nicehck M6 or P3 without any connectors on it. I had a ZSE that was out of phase so I used that cable to rewire one of my Mh755. I knew going into that it would be too microphonic. The BGVP cable just feels tough/heft without being to rubbery and it resists tangling. Not my picture



Spoiler


----------



## Zerohour88

alucard177 said:


> Hello guys, these are my super late impressions (got them like a year ago or more) of this obscure IEM I found at AliExpress; the Skald 4.
> 
> It's not even worth to make a full review because, to make it simple and quick I’ll just say these sucks really bad.
> 
> ...



aww, pity, I heard the early version was quite good (based on some reddit impressions), seems the revised one is hot trash.


----------



## Slater

durwood said:


> Since we are on the topic of cables, I would love to find the BGVP type included with the DMG, Nicehck M6 or P3 without any connectors on it. I had a ZSE that was out of phase so I used that cable to rewire one of my Mh755. I knew going into that it would be too microphonic. The BGVP cable just feels tough/heft without being to rubbery and it resists tangling. Not my picture
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



What about contacting BGVP about getting a replacement cable?

I once bought a replacement cable direct from ibasso. It was quite inexpensive for what it was.

I’d be willing to bet BGVP would charge you $15 shipped for that cable.


----------



## alucard177

Slater said:


> That’s unfortunate. It’s a nice looking shell with the (real) carbon fiber. Hopefully you didn’t spend too much money on them



I paid about 70 dollars for them  that's a lot for how they sound. My 5 dollar VE Monk is way superior.



Zerohour88 said:


> aww, pity, I heard the early version was quite good (based on some reddit impressions), seems the revised one is hot trash.



Can you point me to that review? Checking the date on AliExpress, I bought them on November 2017. I don't know when the early version was released. Mine might be defective but I don't want to find out.


----------



## Zerohour88

alucard177 said:


> Can you point me to that review? Checking the date on AliExpress, I bought them on November 2017. I don't know when the early version was released. Mine might be defective but I don't want to find out.



I'll try looking for it again, but I've read it a long time ago, can't even pinpoint when, lol. It was back when I started playing with chi-fi and making a bulk order for IEMs (a friend wanted to try the Skald 4 too, decided for the SK846 in the end). I do know that the carbon-fibre model is the new one, since they only had clear option for the first revision. Skald also doesn't have clear model numbering, which is another issue.


----------



## durwood

Slater said:


> What about contacting BGVP about getting a replacement cable?
> 
> I once bought a replacement cable direct from ibasso. It was quite inexpensive for what it was.
> 
> I’d be willing to bet BGVP would charge you $15 shipped for that cable.



I contacted Jim at Nicehck as a starting point, I was hoping to get one without mmcx and maybe keep the cost down. At $15 I would rather just put some mmcx sockets in the MH755.


----------



## IryxBRO

My take on ROSE Technics Mini2 MKII 2.0 double BA IEMs. Really enjoyed this sound from so tiny IEMs. Pleasing bit mellow timbre and good instrument separation are the main advantages... 

Review in my blog
Review on HeadFi


----------



## DrBrawler

Slater said:


> I once bought a replacement cable direct from ibasso. It was quite inexpensive for what it was.


Do u remember how much it was? Did u email support/call or do they have a shop on their site?


----------



## Slater (Feb 11, 2019)

DrBrawler said:


> Do u remember how much it was? Did u email support/call or do they have a shop on their site?



I think it was $40-$45 after shipping (it was a while ago). Obviously your price could be different depending on the shipping rates to your location.

I had just emailed them using the contact us link on their website.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Just got my custom designed Tansio Mirai and they are amazing well worth the long wait. The colors I chose came out better than I thought they would.


----------



## BrunoC

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just got my custom designed Tansio Mirai and they are amazing well worth the long wait. The colors I chose came out better than I thought they would.



Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## Slater (Feb 11, 2019)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just got my custom designed Tansio Mirai and they are amazing well worth the long wait. The colors I chose came out better than I thought they would.



Those are stunning my friend! Great choice on the color scheme too - it’s the same one I chose on my Magaosi K5 (which overall look similar to the Tansio Mirai).



BTW, those plugs look like they stick out an awful lot. Are they not plugged in all the way in that photo? I’d be extremely careful with that, so they don’t crack off or get damaged due to leverage.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> Those are stunning my friend! Great choice on the color scheme too - it’s the same one I chose on my Magaosi K5 (which overall look similar to the Tansio Mirai).
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, those plugs look like they stick out an awful lot. Are they not plugged in all the way in that photo? I’d be extremely careful with that, so they don’t crack off or get damaged due to leverage.


Yeah the plug is all the way in the connector is flush against the shell so it just sticks up like that unfortunately. That's the one flaw I see with them so I'll just have to be careful.


----------



## paulindss (Feb 11, 2019)

The piezoelectric IEM on ali is jusy outstanding balanced for the price.

Seriously, just go for it.

It. Is. A. Steal.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

paulindss said:


> The piezoelectric IEM on ali is jusy outstanding balanced for the price.
> 
> Seriously, just go for it.
> 
> It. Is. A. Steal.


Argghhh.. can’t resist.. ordered one..
Their 2+2 hybrid is still my favourite chi-fi under $50.


----------



## loomisjohnson (Feb 11, 2019)

paulindss said:


> The piezoelectric IEM on ali is jusy outstanding balanced for the price.
> edit


----------



## jant71

Obviously the one that they can't actually name.


----------



## FastAndClean

loomisjohnson said:


> which model are your talking about?


****


----------



## RicHSAD

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Argghhh.. can’t resist.. ordered one..
> Their 2+2 hybrid is still my favourite chi-fi under $50.



I have both and the 2+2 hybrid is still my favourite personally. It's got a nice smooth and fun sound that never gets tiring. The piezo sounds super clean but I guess I found out that neutral just isn't my preferred sound signature.


----------



## SiggyFraud (Feb 11, 2019)

I came across this cable while looking for tips for my T2. I'd say it's quite interesting. Did anyone hear about a Tin Audio T5 to be released? The T3 isn't even officially available on AliExpress.


----------



## antdroid

SiggyFraud said:


> I came across this cable while looking for tips for my T2. I'd say it's quite interesting. Did anyone hear about a Tin Audio T5 to be released? The T3 isn't even officially available on AliExpress.



Could be the Tenhz T5, which also uses mmcx. I have one for review with me now.


----------



## SiggyFraud

antdroid said:


> Could be the Tenhz T5, which also uses mmcx. I have one for review with me now.


Why doesn't it mention Tenhz then? There's Magaosi and Tin Audio


----------



## antdroid

SiggyFraud said:


> Why doesn't it mention Tenhz then? There's Magaosi and Tin Audio



I dont know. Maybe character limit? I have not heard of anything about a T5 model. Linsoul does carry the Tenhz T5 though.


----------



## silverfishla

SiggyFraud said:


> Why doesn't it mention Tenhz then? There's Magaosi and Tin Audio


They just use the popular brand names to get hits.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Feb 11, 2019)

I did a shell change on the MH755 I don't know if I messed something up but it sounds bad. I had a Nicehck bro (the other brand of it) I never used so I figured what the heck let me try it. Well like I said either I messed it up or these things just are not meant to be re shelled the lows are completely gone and the highs are too much now


----------



## Slater (Feb 11, 2019)

PCgaming4ever said:


> I did a shell change on the MH755 I don't know if I messed something up but it sounds bad. I had a Nicehck bro (the other brand of it) I never used so I figured what the heck let me try it. Well like I said either I messed it up or these things just are not meant to be re shelled the lows are completely gone and the highs are too much now



Did you make sure the driver was sealed with glue all the way around? That will kill bass if it’s not. It’s hard to tell from your photo, but I think I can see a big air gap around the 1 o clock position of the driver in the photo.

Also, did you use a double sided foam tape, like the stock 755 uses? You can buy them on Aliexpress or make your own using some various large hole punches.

Finally, what are you using as a nozzle filter? When I took the stock nylon filters off the 755 and swapped them for stainless mesh, treble was screechy and I put the stock filter back.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> Did you make sure the driver was sealed with glue all the way around? That will kill bass if it’s not. It’s hard to tell from your photo, but I think I can see a big air gap around the 1 o clock position of the driver in the photo.
> 
> Also, did you use a double sided foam tape, like the stock 755 uses? You can buy them on Aliexpress or make your own using some various large hole punches.
> 
> Finally, what are you using as a nozzle filter? When I took the stock nylon filters off the 755 and swapped them for stainless mesh, treble was screechy and I put the stock filter back.


I did add some tape after I took that pic but I may need to check it again for a good seal. I did go back after I posted and changed the mesh and added the foam it helped the highs. I'm going to keep working on it


----------



## Slater

PCgaming4ever said:


> I did add some tape after I took that pic but I may need to check it again for a good seal. I did go back after I posted and changed the mesh and added the foam it helped the highs. I'm going to keep working on it



Also, this may be a dumb question, but did you check the driver phase? Because soldering 1 out of phase will definitely affect the bass...

The link to test the phase is in my signature.


----------



## CoFire

PlantsmanTX said:


> Where did you buy them?



eBay sellers
bestneed_3c , bought orange one
spassear , bought turquoise one

Both appear legit and sound good. Arrived in good condition. Bought them both for just under $8 each. I have no affiliation with either seller, just happy to get a legit product.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> Also, this may be a dumb question, but did you check the driver phase? Because soldering 1 out of phase will definitely affect the bass...
> 
> The link to test the phase is in my signature.


Yeah I tested it I added more double side tape it helped but I think I just need to order some more supplies like some glue and better double sided tape. Since these are so cheap they are great for messing around with since I won't feel bad if I kill the driver.


----------



## Slater

PCgaming4ever said:


> Yeah I tested it I added more double side tape it helped but I think I just need to order some more supplies like some glue and better double sided tape. Since these are so cheap they are great for messing around with since I won't feel bad if I kill the driver.



For gluing drivers I like the E8000 glue from Aliexpress (in a yellow tube). There’s a really small tube size that includes a built in needle tip. Perfect for applying just the right amount, and for controlling where it goes.


----------



## DocHoliday (Feb 12, 2019)

PCgaming4ever said:


> I did a shell change on the MH755 I don't know if I messed something up but it sounds bad. I had a Nicehck bro (the other brand of it) I never used so I figured what the heck let me try it. Well like I said either I messed it up or these things just are not meant to be re shelled the lows are completely gone and the highs are too much now





Slater said:


> Did you make sure the driver was sealed with glue all the way around? That will kill bass if it’s not. It’s hard to tell from your photo, but I think I can see a big air gap around the 1 o clock position of the driver in the photo.
> 
> Also, did you use a double sided foam tape, like the stock 755 uses? You can buy them on Aliexpress or make your own using some various large hole punches.
> 
> Finally, what are you using as a nozzle filter? When I took the stock nylon filters off the 755 and swapped them for stainless mesh, treble was screechy and I put the stock filter back.





PCgaming4ever said:


> I did add some tape after I took that pic but I may need to check it again for a good seal. I did go back after I posted and changed the mesh and added the foam it helped the highs. I'm going to keep working on it





Slater said:


> Also, this may be a dumb question, but did you check the driver phase? Because soldering 1 out of phase will definitely affect the bass...
> 
> The link to test the phase is in my signature.





PCgaming4ever said:


> Yeah I tested it I added more double side tape it helped but I think I just need to order some more supplies like some glue and better double sided tape. Since these are so cheap they are great for messing around with since I won't feel bad if I kill the driver.





Slater said:


> For gluing drivers I like the E8000 glue from Aliexpress (in a yellow tube). There’s a really small tube size that includes a built in needle tip. Perfect for applying just the right amount, and for controlling where it goes.



Personally, I am thoroughly interested in the whole driver-swap conversation going on here when one considers the possibilities for transplanting the MH755 drivers and re-cabling a classic...if it's doable.


----------



## silverfishla

I just switched the cable on my CCA C16 with the nice cable that came with the Kanas Pro....oh my f*cki*g God!  Soundstage exploded and added more bass presence.  These are my favorites by a mile!!   Whoa!


----------



## paulindss

silverfishla said:


> I just switched the cable on my CCA C16 with the nice cable that came with the Kanas Pro....oh my f*cki*g God!  Soundstage exploded and added more bass presence.  These are my favorites by a mile!!   Whoa!



Nah... It just increased volume.


----------



## eclein

silverfishla said:


> I just switched the cable on my CCA C16 with the nice cable that came with the Kanas Pro....oh my f*cki*g God!  Soundstage exploded and added more bass presence.  These are my favorites by a mile!!   Whoa!



I signed on to share my new cable story with C16s also...its Wild isn’t it! I have been using a sample of a cable my old friend Alex sent me from Wywires. The low end I’m hearing now on many tunes wasn’t there before. Its like suddenly I unlocked a section of the recordingthat couldn’t be accessed before now. I stayed up all night checking what my music library has been unlocked to play..lol. So the C16 with a good cable rocks and if you add a mobile amp/dac it really lifts it all again.
Awhile back I jokingly said,”I’m putting an expensive cable with my incoming C16s and try to levitate!”....adding my ibasso D14 has amped my experience up to ridiculous levels and levitation might be closer then I think.

Do all you guys run an additional amp when using a dap with iems? If so man-o man I totally missed that bus! The difference in most cases is totally worth the time and stack room to me...amazing. I’m overjoyed with this sound and cable and setup, crazy good!


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> Personally, I am thoroughly interested in the whole driver-swap conversation going on here when one considers the possibilities for transplanting the MH755 drivers and re-cabling a classic...if it's doable.



It would work.

The 755 driver is 9mm, and the ATE/ATR is 8mm. You’d have to use a dremel and open the hole a little, which is very doable.

And CoiL has already proven that a mmcx is a drop-in replacement in that shell.

So yeah, totally doable!


----------



## Nimweth

eclein said:


> I signed on to share my new cable story with C16s also...its Wild isn’t it! I have been using a sample of a cable my old friend Alex sent me from Wywires. The low end I’m hearing now on many tunes wasn’t there before. Its like suddenly I unlocked a section of the recordingthat couldn’t be accessed before now. I stayed up all night checking what my music library has been unlocked to play..lol. So the C16 with a good cable rocks and if you add a mobile amp/dac it really lifts it all again.
> Awhile back I jokingly said,”I’m putting an expensive cable with my incoming C16s and try to levitate!”....adding my ibasso D14 has amped my experience up to ridiculous levels and levitation might be closer then I think.
> 
> Do all you guys run an additional amp when using a dap with iems? If so man-o man I totally missed that bus! The difference in most cases is totally worth the time and stack room to me...amazing. I’m overjoyed with this sound and cable and setup, crazy good!


I use a Fiio A5 amplifier with my DAP, via line out. The C16 really comes alive with a bit of power.


----------



## eclein

Nimweth said:


> I use a Fiio A5 amplifier with my DAP, via line out. The C16 really comes alive with a bit of power.



I have an old Fiio A11 or whatever it is, discontinued I believe..very dark. This D14 sounds great and has a Sabre DAC if you ever need it for both duties. Enjoy Nimweth....hey the C16 is way better than we all thought isn’t it?


----------



## DynamicEars

silverfishla said:


> I just switched the cable on my CCA C16 with the nice cable that came with the Kanas Pro....oh my f*cki*g God!  Soundstage exploded and added more bass presence.  These are my favorites by a mile!!   Whoa!



How do you compare C16 with Kanas pro?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

DynamicEars said:


> How do you compare C16 with Kanas pro?


I want a comparison too. I think he already said the C16 is much better then KPE, atleast to him.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 12, 2019)

Slater said:


> It would work.
> The 755 driver is 9mm, and the ATE/ATR is 8mm. You’d have to use a dremel and open the hole a little, which is very doable.
> And CoiL has already proven that a mmcx is a drop-in replacement in that shell.
> So yeah, totally doable!





DocHoliday said:


> Personally, I am thoroughly interested in the whole driver-swap conversation going on here when one considers the possibilities for transplanting the MH755 drivers and re-cabling a classic...if it's doable.


I recommend rather to go with ZS4 shells. Listening to it atm and really open, clear, detailed, balanced(even neutral?) sound but like with original shells (foams inside nozzle) they need tinybit taming with highs.
The great plus with ZS4 shells is sound isolation and simple swap to better 2-pin connection. 
But for information, MH755 drivers bass slams really hard and quite detailed ...actually similar in that aspect as IT01 modded.
This is surprise to me. If I get the final tuning right (for my ears) then will try to do modding guide.


silverfishla said:


> I just switched the cable on my CCA C16 with the nice cable that came with the Kanas Pro....oh my f*cki*g God!  Soundstage exploded and added more bass presence.  These are my favorites by a mile!!   Whoa!


That`s because KP original cable is pretty high impedance around 0.8 Ohm and "smoothens out" treble.


----------



## RicHSAD

DynamicEars said:


> How do you compare C16 with Kanas pro?



Really hoping someone will do a proper review of the C16 soon. I want to see what the frenquency graph looks like.


----------



## eclein (Feb 12, 2019)

I do not have any Moondrop products myself so I can’t help you guys there, but I did spend several hours yesterday listening to TRN IM-1s......mine are sounding very good after they did a few all nighters watching old cartoons.
I found some cool new stuff on Spotify listening to some playlists by genre stuff....I’m not sure if I’m an EDM, Psytrance, Trance, Ambient, Chill, Atmosphere, Dark Spy, etc..etc...But with the IM1S and that TRN bass I love I heard some low notes, pads that I’ve never heard before. The latest iem from trn goes low with the one dynamic and one BA configuration they have presented us with. Sparkly highs, piano, cymbals all very clear with no sibilance.
 My personal rankings changed after yesterdays tour of tunes....1) CCA C-16  2) CCA C-10  3) TRN IM1



Edit: Changed Kansas to Moondrop...ty Coil


----------



## CoiL

eclein said:


> I do not have any *Kansas products* myself


?

It`s Moondrop brand and model name is Kanas Pro.


----------



## Nimweth

eclein said:


> I have an old Fiio A11 or whatever it is, discontinued I believe..very dark. This D14 sounds great and has a Sabre DAC if you ever need it for both duties. Enjoy Nimweth....hey the C16 is way better than we all thought isn’t it?


Well, I wasn't sure what to expect, the C16 being the first all-BA design I have tried, but BA bass is really something special and the clarity and resolution are first class. Plus one from me!


----------



## durwood (Feb 12, 2019)

CoiL said:


> I recommend rather to go with ZS4 shells. Listening to it atm and really open, clear, detailed, balanced(even neutral?) sound but like with original shells (foams inside nozzle) they need tinybit taming with highs.
> The great plus with ZS4 shells is sound isolation and simple swap to better 2-pin connection.
> But for information, MH755 drivers bass slams really hard and quite detailed ...actually similar in that aspect as IT01 modded.
> This is surprise to me. If I get the final tuning right (for my ears) then will try to do modding guide.



I think I mentioned IT01 and MH755 had similar bass tunning to my ears and the MH755 vs IT01 is a hard decision to decide which one I like better. The IT01 just feels like a more premium product (fit, cable) but the sony has more presence in the treble. I remember when you were shocked and told me the IT01 has better tech...I see your shock is now redirected now that you own a pair of the MH755. The black mesh on the MH755 is vital to it's tuning though. I have been trying to see if the mesh can be used to tame other budget earphones, but so far it seems to really kill ~3Khz on the ones I tried.

ZS3 and ZS4 are the same shell right? I have some unused ZS3's...
The sony is incredibly easy to open up the shell, any good way to open the ZS3/ZS4 without mangling?


----------



## audio123

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just got my custom designed Tansio Mirai and they are amazing well worth the long wait. The colors I chose came out better than I thought they would.


Glad you are liking the TSMR 3. It is an easy recommendation at its price point due to its versatility. Enjoy! 
For those who might be interested in the TSMR 3, here is my take on it, Tansio Mirai TSMR 3. Happy listening!


----------



## DocHoliday (Feb 12, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> Well, I wasn't sure what to expect, the C16 being the first all-BA design I have tried, but BA bass is really something special and the clarity and resolution are first class. Plus one from me!



This is what many of us having been saying for a little while, now. It's fairly accurate and true to whatever recording you are listening to. If the bass footprint on a given track is either thick or thin the 22955 balanced armature delivers it faithfully without coloration. I am thoroughly impressed with how capable it is.



Spoiler















eclein said:


> I’m not sure if I’m an EDM, Psytrance, Trance, Ambient, Chill, Atmosphere, Dark Spy, etc..etc...But with the IM1S and that TRN bass I love I heard some low notes, pads that I’ve never heard before. The latest iem from trn goes low with the one dynamic and one BA configuration they have presented us with. Sparkly highs, piano, cymbals all very clear with no sibilance.



Give your BA10 (and C16, I suppose) a brief listen and hear how well they handle highs, lows and mids for good electronica recordings (trance, progressive house, chill).



Spoiler


----------



## Slater (Feb 12, 2019)

durwood said:


> I think I mentioned IT01 and MH755 had similar bass tunning to my ears and the MH755 vs IT01 is a hard decision to decide which one I like better. The IT01 just feels like a more premium product (fit, cable) but the sony has more presence in the treble. I remember when you were shocked and told me the IT01 has better tech...I see your shock is now redirected now that you own a pair of the MH755. The black mesh on the MH755 is vital to it's tuning though. I have been trying to see if the mesh can be used to tame other budget earphones, but so far it seems to really kill ~3Khz on the ones I tried.
> 
> ZS3 and ZS4 are the same shell right? I have some unused ZS3's...
> The sony is incredibly easy to open up the shell, any good way to open the ZS3/ZS4 without mangling?



The basic difference between the ZS3 and ZS4 is the nozzle.

On the ZS3, KZ glued a piece of crappy heat shrink tubing and used it as a “tube” to direct sound out to the ZS3’s output nozzle (which was molded into the shell).

On the ZS4, the nozzle is a separate piece. It’s a rigid plastic tube that the driver mounts into on the back (sealing it properly). Then the whole nozzle/tube/driver assembly is set into a holder molded into the shell.

You can see what I’m talking about in this view of the ZS4:




Also, you’re right on those nylon fabric nozzle filters affecting ~3k. The similar filters used on KZ models (usually red) have been FR measured to filter about the same frequency range.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 12, 2019)

durwood said:


> I think I mentioned IT01 and MH755 had similar bass tunning to my ears and the MH755 vs IT01 is a hard decision to decide which one I like better. The IT01 just feels like a more premium product (fit, cable) *but the sony has more presence in the treble. I remember when you were shocked and told me the IT01 has better tech...I see your shock is now redirected now that you own a pair of the MH755.* The black mesh on the MH755 is vital to it's tuning though. I have been trying to see if the mesh can be used to tame other budget earphones, but so far it seems to really kill ~3Khz on the ones I tried.
> 
> ZS3 and ZS4 are the same shell right? I have some unused ZS3's...
> The sony is incredibly easy to open up the shell, any good way to open the ZS3/ZS4 without mangling?


I`m talking about modded IT01 vs. modded MH755  Modded IT01 "kills" MH755 in every way possible in SQ. Only plus from MH755 side is midrange littlebit more present due to more Harman Target aimed tuning.
But I`ll see what I can do about MH755 tuning inside ZS4 shells. I already have a tweak in mind. Btw, I`m using clean ZS4 nozzle without any grills or nylon mesh and I won`t use that nylon mesh for sure (and I don`t think 3kHz is problem with MH755, at least inside ZS4 shells).
ZS4 shells are better for that mod since it has removeable nozzles where to attach MH755 drivers. ZS3 doesn`t have that! ZS3 can be modded also but it is harder as You have to make Your own new nozzles to attach MH755 drivers.


----------



## silverfishla

paulindss said:


> Nah... It just increased volume.


Sorry bud, but you are wrong.  Got a ton of cables.  I make cables.  It's not just volume increasing.


----------



## silverfishla

CoiL said:


> I recommend rather to go with ZS4 shells. Listening to it atm and really open, clear, detailed, balanced(even neutral?) sound but like with original shells (foams inside nozzle) they need tinybit taming with highs.
> The great plus with ZS4 shells is sound isolation and simple swap to better 2-pin connection.
> But for information, MH755 drivers bass slams really hard and quite detailed ...actually similar in that aspect as IT01 modded.
> This is surprise to me. If I get the final tuning right (for my ears) then will try to do modding guide.
> ...


Yes, this I agree with.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 12, 2019)

*GETTING THE BEST OUT OF THE UIISII CM5 WITH "ROPE VENTING"
*
The long-forgotten single DD UiiSii CM5 was once a well regarded, good sounding cheapo. I treasured its natural timbre but could not get used to the overly recessed midrange so that it disappeared quickly in my drawer-of-no-return. The recession made me turn up the volume to get more of the vocals until my ears were fatigued by the bass -- not good.

Looking around the internet, there are easy reversible modding techniques for removing bass and bringing the midrange forward -- and Head-Fier @james444 is a master of this trade. But I am lazy and wanted to find an even quicker method to apply to  as many iems in as short a time as possible.

While this rope technique already existed -- I am not re-inventing the wheel -- at least I gave it a name idiotic enough to be remembered. The idea is to remove bass by pulling a 1-2 mm thick rope through the tip, then put the tip with the string back on the nozzle, pull the rope back so that its front end is close to the screen, and finally trim the back end of the rope that sticks out behind the tip. The remaining piece of rope holds open a small air vent on either side into which some of the bass diffuses. The amount of bass reduction depends on the size of the air vent created.

The "rope venting" is not very flexible as one cannot change the rope's thickness (one needs lots of different thicknesses to find the right bass quantity) but you don't have to worry about channel imbalance as the vents are equal on each earpiece.

The other problem is that, if you remove bass by venting the upper midrange may take over and create shouty and harsh voices (especially when the frequency response has that nasty 3 kHz CCP (= _*Chifi Chainsaw Peak.*..another idiotic term of my invention_). Examples where the bass removal did not work by itself were the NAD HP20 and the B&W C5 S2 (they are not Chifi but Canadian and British, respectively) and these have that pronounced CCP.

On the other hand, where it worked well was the Sennheiser CX5.00  (German and without that CCP).

So, what did venting do to the *UiiSii CM5*: it really brought the voices forward, and added depth, clarity, and detail resolution while keeping the characteristic warm sound. In fact, the bass is still borderline for my ears and I could live with even less. Overall, the change is subtle but effective. I applied a similar venting technique to my Sennheiser Momentum in-ear and the result was outright stunning ...I had really disliked it for its lower-midrange recession before and it rocks now. Although the CM5 has an upper midrange peak, it somehow doesn't spoil the show...there is no awkwardness in the midrange or treble.

This shows how much clarity and depth an exaggerated bass sucks out of an earphone (especially a slowly decaying one) -- point blank.

Now the UiiSii CM5 works fine for me. Have been listening to Chopin cello concertos and diverse piano sonatas/concertos for the last two hours. Beautiful!

More of this coming soon -- I am presently compiling the reversible modding techniques all in one place on my forthcoming blog (no, it is not "live" yet)...which will also mean the death of Otto Motor and the birth of JK. Currently also implementing raw measurements of 60 earphones, 35 graph superpositions, and 15-20 annotated diagrams explaining the respective earphone...after all it will be "_more than tech reviews"_ .

*









*


* *


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> Did you make sure the driver was sealed with glue all the way around? That will kill bass if it’s not. It’s hard to tell from your photo, but I think I can see a big air gap around the 1 o clock position of the driver in the photo.
> 
> Also, did you use a double sided foam tape, like the stock 755 uses? You can buy them on Aliexpress or make your own using some various large hole punches.
> 
> Finally, what are you using as a nozzle filter? When I took the stock nylon filters off the 755 and swapped them for stainless mesh, treble was screechy and I put the stock filter back.



I really would love to do a wire change or a shell change on my MH755 however I am a complete novice when it comes to these type of mods and have little to no experience at soldering anything. Wish there was someone in the US I could send a set to with a new wire and just have it done at a small cost...hmmmm


----------



## trumpethead

OK People, I'm already standing on the edge of the C16 cliff.... Nice to see threre are so many folks ready and willing to push me over.... Lol


----------



## peter123

silverfishla said:


> Sorry bud, but you are wrong.  Got a ton of cables.  I make cables.  It's not just volume increasing.



Got a ton of cables myself and I've never heard any difference as long as the cables are properly made so obviously a big YMMV here......


----------



## CoiL

paulindss said:


> Nah... It just increased volume.


Don`t agree. Imo, using KPE cable (0.8 ohm) on C16 "dampened/smoothed" treble, which made bass area more prominent and thus giving more "soundstage expansion".


silverfishla said:


> Sorry bud, but you are wrong.  Got a ton of cables.  I make cables.  It's not just volume increasing.


I`m with You.


peter123 said:


> Got a ton of cables myself and I've never heard any difference as long as the cables are properly made so obviously a big YMMV here......


Look at hakuzen cable measurements and ppl comments related to different cable impedances. Of course, we all have different ears and gear, one is not better than other and like You said YMMV. Just that if You don`t experience differences for some reasons, doesn`t mean others are wrong


----------



## RicHSAD (Feb 13, 2019)

I stil think it's mostly expectation bias. Our brains are easily fooled and if you expect an improvement then you will most likely find it. It's no coincidence that shiny cables tend to gather comments about "brightening" the sound and whatnot. Every time I surprise myself hearing "new micro details woah!!!!" I just switch back to the previous gear and lo and behold those details had been there all along.

Anyway, in the end it doesn't really matter. What matters is that we all enjoy what we are hearing, regardless of the gear. Perhaps a 100$ cable improves sound or perhaps it doesn't, but what it certainly does is look pimp AF.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 13, 2019)

It´s not about cable shinyness, price or looks... it`s about conduction, resistance and impedance - it`s pure physics.
I`ve told this before on several threads, generally, any cable around 0.5 Ohm or lower doesn`t affect sound but higher impedance can cause "dampening" and smoothing of high frequency.
For example, check about famous Fidelio X1 stock cable which had awful ~1.2 Ohm impedance and caused issues with preceiveable sound.
Of course, If one has "stuck" to opinion about cables not making difference (despite impedance differences), fine, I`m not to argue


----------



## RicHSAD (Feb 13, 2019)

CoiL said:


> It´s not about cable shinyness, price or looks... it`s about conduction, resistance and impedance - it`s pure physics.
> I`ve told this before on several threads, generally, any cable around 0.5 Ohm or lower doesn`t affect sound but higher impedance can cause "dampening" and smoothing of high frequency.
> For example, check about famous Fidelio X1 stock cable which had awful ~1.2 Ohm impedance and caused issues with preceiveable sound.
> Of course, If one has "stuck" to opinion about cables not making difference (despite impedance differences), fine, I`m not to argue



Obviously it's physics but psychoacoustics is also an important factor that can't be ignored, especially when it comes to high end audio. If a high impedance cable "dampens" sound then that cable might as well be considered defective as it isn't doing it's job properly. Yet, here we are talking about how a fancy cable with supposedly higher-ish impedance somehow unlocked untold power into the C16. If that's not expectation bias then I don't know what is.


----------



## IryxBRO

My article about TFZ No.3. In contrary to bright King series, No.3 have dark and warm sound signature. Rare to find among lots of bright models nowadays. 

My blog: LINK
HeadFi: LINK


----------



## CoiL

RicHSAD said:


> Yet, here we are talking about how how fancy cable with supposedly higher-ish impedance somehow unlocked untold power into the C16. If that's not expectation bias then I don't know what is.


Look, take it as "gentle touch of EQ" as it "pulls down" treble and changes slightly IEM sound signature. Another analogy is venting ports materials on different IEMs, which have similar effect depending on material thickness/airflow. Another example, take littlebit harsh 4in1 IEM, and get ~1Ohm cable for it - much more pleasant and even sound (higher impedance in that case removes BA harshness).


----------



## superuser1

It's like this ... if i am delusional and hear a change in sound with a cable are you envious you cant? Or do you have an issue with me bullshitting myself? 
All in jest!


----------



## RicHSAD

CoiL said:


> Look, take it as "gentle touch of EQ" as it "pulls down" treble and changes slightly IEM sound signature. Another analogy is venting ports materials on different IEMs, which have similar effect depending on material thickness/airflow. Another example, take littlebit harsh 4in1 IEM, and get ~1Ohm cable for it - much more pleasant and even sound (higher impedance in that case removes BA harshness).



A slight treble pull down, if it is there, does not translates into "Soundstage *exploded*" and "added more bass presence". I think I rest my case. 



superuser1 said:


> It's like this ... if i am delusional and hear a change in sound with a cable are you envious you cant? Or do you have an issue with me bull****ting myself?
> All in jest!



I'd rather not notice it as it's easier on the wallet this way. 

Honestly though, I don't really care either way. We're all just in it to enjoy quality audio and if a fancy cable makes your setup sound better to you(whether it actual does or not), then does it matter?


----------



## DynamicEars

IryxBRO said:


> My article about TFZ No.3. In contrary to bright King series, No.3 have dark and warm sound signature. Rare to find among lots of bright models nowadays.
> 
> My blog: LINK
> HeadFi: LINK



nice review as always..

@IryxBRO you are 1 of a few that already listen so many chi-fis from many price tiers, may i know what is your 3 best favorites chi fi at sub $100 tier, $100-200 tier, $200-300 tier? Thanks


----------



## Slater (Feb 13, 2019)

RicHSAD said:


> We're all just in it to enjoy quality audio and if a fancy cable makes your setup sound better to you(whether it actual does or not), then does it matter?



True dat!

I enjoy my ZS7 even more with my fancy color-matched cable. It makes me _want_ to use it, and puts a smile on my face and a spring in my step. So that extra enjoyment is totally worth it to me. If it improves the sound too, well I guess that’s just icing on the cake. If not, I’m ok with that.



What we _really_ need is a HeadFier who is totally blind to do the testing once and for all. That way, they can’t be biased by some sexy cable.


----------



## IryxBRO

DynamicEars said:


> nice review as always..
> 
> @IryxBRO you are 1 of a few that already listen so many chi-fis from many price tiers, may i know what is your 3 best favorites chi fi at sub $100 tier, $100-200 tier, $200-300 tier? Thanks



Thank you for the comment. 

Yep. My favorites right now are:

Sub $100: 
Dynamic: TFZ King Exclusive Upgraded (it has been descounted to $69 now at Penon) or Hidizs MS1
Hybrid: BQYEZ KB100
Armature: not found yet

$100-200: 
Dymanic: Anew U1
Hybrid: Kinera Idun Delux, LZ A6Mini
Armature: Shozy & Neo CP

$200 and up:
Dynamic: Tanchjim Oxygen
Hybrid: LZ A6, Hidizs MS4
Armature: not found yet, bu the only ones I've got - Earnine EN2J are very good. Just don't have anything to compare from the similar type of IEMs.


----------



## DynamicEars

IryxBRO said:


> Thank you for the comment.
> 
> Yep. My favorites right now are:
> 
> ...



Thanks for this! I founf that KB100 also too good to be true for budget iems. never heard U1 before, been very curious bout this also, how it stands againts IT01s and Kanas Pro?
Tanchjim Oxygen  also interesting. Read your review the other day, they sure looks nice as well


----------



## IryxBRO

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks for this! I founf that KB100 also too good to be true for budget iems. never heard U1 before, been very curious bout this also, how it stands againts IT01s and Kanas Pro?
> Tanchjim Oxygen  also interesting. Read your review the other day, they sure looks nice as well



I would receive Kanas Pro this week and would be able to answer. Please, remind by PM.
Oxygen are really good but the fit might have been better. Struggling to use it with balanced cable and stiff earguides. Ordered another cable without earguides to check... I would also post the results.


----------



## DynamicEars

IryxBRO said:


> I would receive Kanas Pro this week and would be able to answer. Please, remind by PM.
> Oxygen are really good but the fit might have been better. Struggling to use it with balanced cable and stiff earguides. Ordered another cable without earguides to check... I would also post the results.



looking forward your opinions about Kanas Pro compared to other good chi-fis. I think my Kanas Pro will be here around next week, but my mid tier chifi are very limited, so looking forward to your impressions


----------



## silverfishla (Feb 13, 2019)

RicHSAD said:


> Obviously it's physics but psychoacoustics is also an important factor that can't be ignored, especially when it comes to high end audio. If a high impedance cable "dampens" sound then that cable might as well be considered defective as it isn't doing it's job properly. Yet, here we are talking about how a fancy cable with supposedly higher-ish impedance somehow unlocked untold power into the C16. If that's not expectation bias then I don't know what is.


Actually, it’s not a fancy cable, just a different cable.  I called it nicer because it wasn’t brown.  There really was no expectation bias on my part.  I’ve got fancier cables and higher costing wire but the Moondrop cable was the only other cable I had that had 0.78 two pin plugs.
But again, ymmv.  I’ve made cables with different materials and different sourced  They sound different.  Same solder, same plugs.  I can’t verify the actual cable materials (just by what the seller says it is).  They do end up slight variations in impedance.


----------



## audio123

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks for this! I founf that KB100 also too good to be true for budget iems. never heard U1 before, been very curious bout this also, how it stands againts IT01s and Kanas Pro?
> Tanchjim Oxygen  also interesting. Read your review the other day, they sure looks nice as well


Maybe I can chime in if you don't mind. The U1 has a more punchy bass performance than the IT01s and Kanas Pro but in terms of technical ability, the IT01s and Kanas Pro have the edge.


----------



## MidSmoothness

IryxBRO said:


> Thank you for the comment.
> 
> Yep. My favorites right now are:
> 
> ...




Definitely love my Kinera Idun Deluxe!


----------



## DrBrawler

IryxBRO said:


> I would receive Kanas Pro this week and would be able to answer. Please, remind by PM.
> Oxygen are really good but the fit might have been better. Struggling to use it with balanced cable and stiff earguides. Ordered another cable without earguides to check... I would also post the results.


U getting ur hands on the King III by any chance?


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## IryxBRO

DrBrawler said:


> U getting ur hands on the King III by any chance?



Don't see those on the horizon, sorry. I am adding every review that I make to this thread. So, you want miss that...


----------



## paulindss

So you have the c16 @CoiL ? Do you think its on par with the kanas pro ?

You can link me to a post if you have already talked about this. I may have missed.

I am interested in it's sounds, but their looks is a dealbraker for me.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 14, 2019)

audio123 said:


> Maybe I can chime in if you don't mind. The U1 has a more punchy bass performance than the IT01s and Kanas Pro but in terms of technical ability, the IT01s and Kanas Pro have the edge.


...and if You mod IT01 or KP, they also get more punchy/tight bass/percussion 
Also, noting out that IT01 and U1 can have driver flex issues while KP doesn`t have any (at least I haven`t found one word about it so far).



paulindss said:


> So you have the c16 @CoiL ? Do you think its on par with the kanas pro ?
> You can link me to a post if you have already talked about this. I may have missed.
> I am interested in it's sounds, but their looks is a dealbraker for me.


No, I don`t have C16 and don`t plan to for same reasons as You - looks and fit isn`t for me. I was just talking about possible higher impedance cable effect on C16 before (but not claiming same exact effect as one user did).


----------



## zikarus (Feb 14, 2019)

IryxBRO said:


> My article about TFZ No.3. In contrary to bright King series, No.3 have dark and warm sound signature. Rare to find among lots of bright models nowadays.
> 
> My blog: LINK
> HeadFi: LINK


Nice review, thank you for it.
You got the basic ~90 Euro version right? Wonder since they offer various versions on AE which differ in price quite heavily (90 - > 225 Euro) which makes me assume that there might be more than just optical differences between those versions.


----------



## audio123

Review on the iBasso IT01s. Enjoy reading & Happy Listening!


----------



## IryxBRO

zikarus said:


> Nice review, thank you for it.
> You got the basic ~90 Euro version right? Wonder since they offer various versions on AE which differ in price quite heavily (90 - > 225 Euro) which makes me assume that there might be more than just optical differences between those versions.



The only verison available at Penon is $109. This the one I've got. Not sure why AE prices may vary.


----------



## Animagus (Feb 14, 2019)

Here is my review of the Tin Audio T3- https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/21595

Let me know if I can answer any questions for you.


----------



## Animagus (Feb 14, 2019)

Hey guys! An update on some new developments in the Tansio Mirai camp- TSMR-3 PRO


----------



## BrunoC

And now something completly different:

Sometimes I like to pull out a old IEM...

This time I pulled the Senzer H1 and listened to some Progressive Goa Trance, which covers a wide spectrum of frequencies form sub-bass to high treble and has great effects round the soundstage

Well, the H1 is still amazing.  Fantastic bass, extended non-piercing highs and great soundstage. Coherent sound from a single dynamic driver with no crossover glitches.

I can't believe it cost me €10.
That's what I like in this hobby: A good sound in 2016 IS a good sound today.


----------



## IryxBRO

zikarus said:


> Nice review, thank you for it.
> You got the basic ~90 Euro version right? Wonder since they offer various versions on AE which differ in price quite heavily (90 - > 225 Euro) which makes me assume that there might be more than just optical differences between those versions.



Penon has told me that 109 is the price bundle with standard cable version. higher price is for the upgraded cable.


----------



## zikarus (Feb 14, 2019)

IryxBRO said:


> Penon has told me that 109 is the price bundle with standard cable version. higher price is for the upgraded cable.


Here is a link to the different versions available via AE (have a look into the options under color). Should be more than just a cable upgrade or the different faceplates, I guess...
https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32...&terminal_id=6c0b77492af647038973c0cc981fd579


----------



## Sylmar

BrunoC said:


> And now something completly different:
> 
> Sometimes I like to pull out a old IEM...
> 
> ...



I absolutely agree. I keep all my old gear and from time to time I'll pull a pair out and more often than not I still can enjoy my inears. Today was Superlux HD381 series re-appreciation day.


----------



## DocHoliday

My BQEYZ KC2 review is up.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kc2-2-ba-2-dd-earphone.23272/reviews

BQEYZ K2 should be up shortly as well.


----------



## alucard177

I've listening to the AAW A2H Pro V2, my quick impressions on sound:

Bass and mids are bumped, sounds really weird to me, probably because I'm used to V shaped signatures. The sound can become a little congested at times.

I'll leave some pics and expect my full impressions / mini review later, cause I have a Hidizs AP-80 still waiting for me at customs and I want to try the AAW with my new little DAP


----------



## FastAndClean

they sure look great


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! 

Here is my review of the LZ A6- https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/21618

Let me know if I can answer any questions for you.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Shozy & Neo CP. Enjoy reading & happy listening!


----------



## DarkZenith

audio123 said:


> My take on the Shozy & Neo CP. Enjoy reading & happy listening!


Excellent review, as always. Thanks a lot.


----------



## audio123

DarkZenith said:


> Excellent review, as always. Thanks a lot.


Glad to be of help, as always! Cheers mate!


----------



## paulindss

audio123 said:


> Glad to be of help, as always! Cheers mate!



I liked your review of IKKO OH1.

But what intrigued me was that my unit has a different cable, maybe they upgraded it, it looks better, it's a 4 a grey 4-core.

It's been a lot of time since you received your unit?


----------



## IryxBRO

Working on the review of HIFI BOY OS V3. I know that there were lots of reviews before but didn't read those to build my personal opinion. Despite its hybrid nature, OS V3 shows pretty different approach towards sound which tends to warmer and less treble-saturated side common for other IEMs of this type. Review would be ready very soon.


----------



## audio123

paulindss said:


> I liked your review of IKKO OH1.
> 
> But what intrigued me was that my unit has a different cable, maybe they upgraded it, it looks better, it's a 4 a grey 4-core.
> 
> It's been a lot of time since you received your unit?


Thank you! Appreciate it. My unit is from the first batch.


----------



## Carlsan

As some of you know, I had ordered Noble Audio's Khan, which is quite nice but certainly over priced for many in this community.
Anyway, I had some interested experiences with my Khans tonight. Using thicker balanced cable, such as the C16 and a few other bigger cables from  NiceHck and other Ali vendors, and my Ibasso players, I was receiving noise coming through the earphones. Changing up cables to thinner cables, problem went away.

This was especially noticeable with my iBasso DX200, amp 3. Didn’t notice any problems with the Sony ZX-300.

Is this some sort of amperage/demand issue with the Khan’s in particular? Not that I know much about this sort of thing.

This one works fine.


----------



## CoiL

Carlsan said:


> Anyway, I had some interested experiences with my Khans tonight. Using thicker balanced cable, such as the C16 and a few other bigger cables from  NiceHck and other Ali vendors, and my Ibasso players, I was receiving noise coming through the earphones. Changing up cables to thinner cables, problem went away.


It`s because of cable impedance - thinner/less core cables have higher impedance thus "damping" hiss from player output (especially when player has low output impedance). Khan is about 19 Ohm, so it is pretty sensitive and can have some "hiss" problems with better and powerful players.


----------



## Carlsan

CoiL said:


> It`s because of cable impedance - thinner/less core cables have higher impedance thus "damping" hiss from player output (especially when player has low output impedance). Khan is about 19 Ohm, so it is pretty sensitive and can have some "hiss" problems with better and powerful players.


As you can see from my sig, I own quite a few earphones. This is the first time this has ever happened. I'm going to contact Noble and see what they say.
thanks for the response, I was thinking this as well. 
Could earphones themselves shorten out a player or give noise to the signal?
(Sorry for the off topic)


----------



## TechnoidFR

Just received NiceHCK N3 

For the moment, and after C16 andand  V2/ny-06 in reviewing... Not very interesting
Treble sounds artificial, female voice are agressive, male voice are dark. Bass sounds good, slightly elevated but controlled. 

Don't know if this type of driver need big burn in but after 2h. Don't sound very interesting. They call me **** en900 which is very artificial


----------



## crabdog

Here are my thoughts on the iBasso IT01s. Tasty!
https://primeaudio.org/ibasso-it01s-iem-review/


----------



## Otto Motor

Otto Motor said:


> Just in and I think this is a potential winner: the NiceHCK DT600. I love the linear low end.


Does anybody own the DT600...I am still working on my review...


----------



## DocHoliday

BQEYZ K2 review is up. Hope it's helpful. 



 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-k2-2-2-hybrid-in-ear-monitor.23593/reviews


----------



## PCgaming4ever

TechnoidFR said:


> Just received NiceHCK N3
> 
> For the moment, and after C16 andand  V2/ny-06 in reviewing... Not very interesting
> Treble sounds artificial, female voice are agressive, male voice are dark. Bass sounds good, slightly elevated but controlled.
> ...


Yeah just got mine too I'm not a fan. Nothing sounds right you know what I mean like there is something wrong with almost every aspect except maybe bass. Also the fit is not comfortable. I'm going give them another go but right now I don't really like them


----------



## TechnoidFR

PCgaming4ever said:


> Yeah just got mine too I'm not a fan. Nothing sounds right you know what I mean like there is something wrong with almost every aspect except maybe bass. Also the fit is not comfortable. I'm going give them another go but right now I don't really like them




Mmmmmh you confirm.... I'm afraid this iem will be disappointed everybody


----------



## TechnoidFR

Otto Motor said:


> Does anybody own the DT600...I am still working on my review...




Wow great fr graph

Will you have C16?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

What are your sources? Im thinking by looking at the specs that's an iem that needs some POWAH!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

BadReligionPunk said:


> What are your sources? Im thinking by looking at the specs that's an iem that needs some POWAH!


AP80 putting it in high gain mode helped but still sounds a little weird. The sound doesn't seem to have any cohesiveness across the frequencies. I don't know why but if you focus on one frequency at a time it sounds good. when you take it all in it sounds bad  like each frequency range is fighting each other seems like bad crossovers.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

PCgaming4ever said:


> AP80 putting it in high gain mode helped but still sounds a little weird. The sound doesn't seem to have any cohesiveness across the frequencies. I don't know why but if you focus on one frequency at a time it sounds good. when you take it all in it sounds bad  like each frequency range is fighting each other seems like bad crossovers.


That's a shame. I had high hopes for it. Sounded really good when it was announced.


----------



## wind016

I just got a pair of Ikko OH1. These are really good. Definitely the best pair in my collection. Highly resolving for an exciting sound sig. Impactful bass with emphasized vocals yet I don't hear if any congestion. I'm used to hearing congestion with this sound sig. It's very clean and airy sounding too. Very, very impressive for $140. The case is very beautiful. Pictures don't do it justice. It's not that reflective in person. It's a soft reflection. The case is also compact and comfortable. It doesn't stretch any part of my ears. The wire reminds me of KZ ZS10 wires which isn't too bad but it's not as nice as TFZ's. I don't get much sound from wire rub.


----------



## silverfishla

PCgaming4ever said:


> AP80 putting it in high gain mode helped but still sounds a little weird. The sound doesn't seem to have any cohesiveness across the frequencies. I don't know why but if you focus on one frequency at a time it sounds good. when you take it all in it sounds bad  like each frequency range is fighting each other seems like bad crossovers.


Since your using the AP80...try using an ie match with your set, then to bring back a little clarity use the Soundfield option in settings at around 20.
I find this to help out to even up an iem that where trebles or mids are aggressive.


----------



## HerrXRDS

BadReligionPunk said:


> I want a comparison too. I think he already said the C16 is much better then KPE, atleast to him.



That would be quite a feat. I have dozens of IEMs with those 30095 BA's and no matter the configuration, nozzle, sound tubes, crossover, one or many, none reach the performance of even one single Knowles BA. They sound OK but just not as good or natural to my ears. I doubt cramming more of them would make things better.


----------



## Otto Motor

TechnoidFR said:


> Just received NiceHCK N3
> 
> For the moment, and after C16 andand  V2/ny-06 in reviewing... Not very interesting
> Treble sounds artificial, female voice are agressive, male voice are dark. Bass sounds good, slightly elevated but controlled.
> ...


Ouch...mine is stuck in Canada Customs...


----------



## PCgaming4ever

silverfishla said:


> try using an ie match


 first step buy an ie match lol I really need to get one but I may try messing with the settings. However they just aren't comfortable anyway.


----------



## Otto Motor

TechnoidFR said:


> Wow great fr graph
> 
> Will you have C16?


No...but I will bring my blog online soon. Presently putting the finishing touches on it.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 18, 2019)

crabdog said:


> Here are my thoughts on the iBasso IT01s. Tasty!
> https://primeaudio.org/ibasso-it01s-iem-review/


I'd like to get my hands on one, too, and find out how it compares to the original IT01. The IT01's bass is a tad too strong but a simple air duct between tip and nozzle largely reduced the J-shape, moved the midrange forward, and added clarity and depth. What makes the IT01 special to me is its timbre (= tone colour or tone quality): a cello sounds like a cello. I have yet to find such a realistic timbre in a BA earphone.

The IT01S costs twice as much and I wonder whether iBasso have smelled the roast or it is really twice as good as the IT01?


----------



## crabdog

Did I miss something or is nobody talking about the TRN V-30 yet? The housings look almost identical to the AS10/AS06. I'm really curious about this one!


----------



## superuser1

I wonder who comes up with these marketing phrases


----------



## audio123 (Feb 19, 2019)

wind016 said:


> I just got a pair of Ikko OH1. These are really good. Definitely the best pair in my collection. Highly resolving for an exciting sound sig. Impactful bass with emphasized vocals yet I don't hear if any congestion. I'm used to hearing congestion with this sound sig. It's very clean and airy sounding too. Very, very impressive for $140. The case is very beautiful. Pictures don't do it justice. It's not that reflective in person. It's a soft reflection. The case is also compact and comfortable. It doesn't stretch any part of my ears. The wire reminds me of KZ ZS10 wires which isn't too bad but it's not as nice as TFZ's. I don't get much sound from wire rub.


 Yea it's good! My take on the Ikko OH1. Enjoy reading & happy listening, as always!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

crabdog said:


> Did I miss something or is nobody talking about the TRN V-30 yet? The housings look almost identical to the AS10/AS06. I'm really curious about this one!


Haven't even hear about it till today where did you find out about it?


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Feb 19, 2019)

Did some digging found a fr graph comparing them to the KZ zs7 https://www.flickr.com/photos/45663826@N03/45914153011

And IM1
https://www.flickr.com/photos/45663826@N03/45914152911

Also vs KZ ZSN 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/45663826@N03/45195811414/


----------



## TechnoidFR

Otto Motor said:


> No...but I will bring my blog online soon. Presently putting the finishing touches on it.



I see that! Good thing!



Otto Motor said:


> Ouch...mine is stuck in Canada Customs...



Really disappointed

Few hours more bring no improvement.
Stay the cable, maybe...


----------



## CoiL (Feb 19, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I'd like to get my hands on one, too, and find out how it compares to the original IT01. T*he IT01's bass is a tad too strong* but a simple air duct between tip and nozzle largely reduced the J-shape, moved the midrange forward, and added clarity and depth. What makes the IT01 special to me is its timbre (= tone colour or tone quality): a cello sounds like a cello. I have yet to find such a realistic timbre in a BA earphone.
> The IT01S costs twice as much and I wonder whether iBasso have smelled the roast or it is really twice as good as the IT01?


You really should do back-vent-piston-mod 
I agree about timbre, it is crazy good with contrabass and cello. With back-mod also soundstage width improves and bass/percussion gets tighter, more detailed, less quantity.
For example, with GoGo Penguin or Tesseract, bass/percussion tightness&details are very very good... but overall for wide range different genres, I prefer Kanas Pro with more neutral (Harman) signature in bass/percussion and better mids (which is modded IT01 main "fault").

Waiting for You website go up ;P


----------



## zikarus (Feb 19, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Does anybody own the DT600...I am still working on my review...


I do, but have to admit that they have been laying around in a drawer for 2 months already, since I did not like them the one time I tried them ootb. Did not get a good seal with the provided tips and have not given them a second chance since my DM6 and Kanas Pro (arriving at the same time)  took all my listening time.

Have meanwhile received new tips which should fit their small nozzle and will give them a second go somewhen.

The graph looks interesting indeed and reminds me a bit of the curve of the latest hype train (FA S6 Rui)...

Looking forward to your review...


----------



## Nimweth

HerrXRDS said:


> That would be quite a feat. I have dozens of IEMs with those 30095 BA's and no matter the configuration, nozzle, sound tubes, crossover, one or many, none reach the performance of even one single Knowles BA. They sound OK but just not as good or natural to my ears. I doubt cramming more of them would make things better.


Up until a few weeks ago I would have agreed with you, the ZST, ES3, ZS10 and ZS4 all suffer from that malaise, but since then I have been listening to the CCA C10 and C16 and I have to say that these are tuned very differently, they do not display that peaky or shrill quality at all. The upper register on these is clean and clear. The harmonic accuracy and delicacy of the C16, especially, is something to behold.


----------



## CoiL

Any new C16 FR graphs out there?


----------



## Otto Motor

TechnoidFR said:


> I see that! Good thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told the N3 needs 100 hours of break -in. Try it. Nothing to lose.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Otto Motor said:


> I was told the N3 needs 100 hours of break -in. Try it. Nothing to lose.



I'll do that


----------



## nxnje

Heya boys, a very little monkey question is destroying my mind today

Which is the CHEAPEST in ear you know that mounts Knowles driver? Even single driver one are accepted. Really curious about it.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 19, 2019)

CoiL said:


> You really should do back-vent-piston-mod
> I agree about timbre, it is crazy good with contrabass and cello. With back-mod also soundstage width improves and bass/percussion gets tighter, more detailed, less quantity.
> For example, with GoGo Penguin or Tesseract, bass/percussion tightness&details are very very good... but overall for wide range different genres, I prefer Kanas Pro with more neutral (Harman) signature in bass/percussion and better mids (which is modded IT01 main "fault").
> 
> Waiting for You website go up ;P


The back-vent-piston mod sounds interesting. Could you please point me to your respective post or send me a pm.

One of the features of the blog will be an overview of reversible modding techniques --- I am not re-inventing the wheel but it should be a good thing to have everything compact in one place (including references to the originals). Adding technical information (including a big measurements database) means diversification and a few steps further away from being called a marketing machine.

There will be pages on "How to reduce or increase treble/bass" etc. including explanations while this works. The idea is not destroying your iem when doing this -- hence reversible: No poking or drilling. The key ingredient will be micropore tape. This will hopefully start a frenzy of reducing V-shaped signatures fast and easily. I got a few cheepos from audiobudget days up to speed.


----------



## thebigredpolos

crabdog said:


> Did I miss something or is nobody talking about the TRN V-30 yet? The housings look almost identical to the AS10/AS06. I'm really curious about this one!


Looks identical to the AS10/AS06 like you mentioned, and isn't "coil iron" a rough translation for a balanced armature?  Probably going to


crabdog said:


> Did I miss something or is nobody talking about the TRN V-30 yet? The housings look almost identical to the AS10/AS06. I'm really curious about this one!


This is news to me!  Looks indental, and sounds like it'll have the same driver setup, 3 BA/side, as the AS06 (at least I'm fairly certain that "coil iron" is the rough translation for balanced armature).


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## DynamicEars

nxnje said:


> Heya boys, a very little monkey question is destroying my mind today
> 
> Which is the CHEAPEST in ear you know that mounts Knowles driver? Even single driver one are accepted. Really curious about it.



Tin audio T3? not sure if it is the cheaper one, but quite budget with knowles BA and theyre at least safe buy (considering you like neutral - balance with a bit bright signature)


----------



## crabdog

FastAndClean said:


>


I'm so hyped to hear this but I really hate those angled connectors! If I end up getting this first thing I will do is swap out the cable!


----------



## FastAndClean

crabdog said:


> I'm so hyped to hear this but I really hate those angled connectors! If I end up getting this first thing I will do is swap out the cable!


its better to wait, TRN are preparing 4 new models, probably a successor to the V80


----------



## crabdog

FastAndClean said:


> its better to wait, TRN are preparing 4 new models, probably a successor to the V80


I'm gonna go Pokemon stylez and grab em' all.


----------



## FastAndClean

however they have very similar target response, V or W shaped like the KZ s, what is the point of that?


----------



## FastAndClean (Feb 19, 2019)

crabdog said:


> I'm gonna go Pokemon stylez and grab em' all.


make sure to grab some **** s, you will have a big sale after that


----------



## Otto Motor

Insanely close to launching. Just a matter of years...working hard on the DT600...


----------



## assassin10000

nxnje said:


> Heya boys, a very little monkey question is destroying my mind today
> 
> Which is the CHEAPEST in ear you know that mounts Knowles driver? Even single driver one are accepted. Really curious about it.



Off the top of my head, Brainwavz Koel or Tin Audio T3


----------



## audio123

For those, who have Facebook, here is a giveaway of the Alpha & Delta D6. Best of luck & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Rockwell75 (Feb 19, 2019)

Fiio M9 -> Campfire Audio Atlas  
Edit:  Oops I meant to share this in the "Post a pic of your portable rig" thread.


----------



## DynamicEars

Rockwell75 said:


> Fiio M9 -> Campfire Audio Atlas
> Edit:  Oops I meant to share this in the "Post a pic of your portable rig" thread.



you purposely did this to crush all hopes on chifi. i knew it. LOL


----------



## nxnje

assassin10000 said:


> Off the top of my head, Brainwavz Koel or Tin Audio T3



Really curious to try the Tin Audio T3


----------



## 1clearhead (Feb 20, 2019)

Does anyone own both the ZS7 and the QT2?

What is the difference between both? -Bass, midrange, treble, and soundstage? Do they sound similar, or very different to each other?

Anyone can chime in...

*.
..Or, you can "PM" me with your impression on both of them.*


Thanks in advance!


-Clear


----------



## IryxBRO

My take on HIFI BOY OS V3 as promissed. 

My blog: LINK
HeadFi: LINK


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> I was told the N3 needs 100 hours of break -in. Try it. Nothing to lose.


i took a flyer on these as well--fingers crossed that they don't suck


----------



## BrunoC (Feb 20, 2019)

Have you got a ****?

Just listen to 'Madonna-I'm Addicted' and give your feedback...

Even if it's not your music style, this track has got some quality production behind. Great combination of Madonna's voice and electronic 3D effects.

I was mindblowed essentially by the fantastic treble and soundstage depth. Incredible to say the least...

Here you go:


----------



## FastAndClean (Feb 20, 2019)

BrunoC said:


> Have you got a ****?
> 
> Just listen to 'Madonna-I'm Addicted' and give your feedback...
> 
> ...



try them with neneh cherry - manchild, they are very fast and clean
here you go


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> i took a flyer on these as well--fingers crossed that they don't suck


They'll bit big time...I am sure


----------



## Sylmar

This is also a great track to test out IEM's:


----------



## BrunoC

Sylmar said:


> This is also a great track to test out IEM's:




Yeah, that's a classic


----------



## CoiL

Sylmar said:


> This is also a great track to test out IEM's:



Thanks for this. Will put it in my "CoiL`s gauntlet" list.
Kanas Pro with slight nozzle filter mod sounds just... "holographic" with this song. Freaking great to my ears ;P
Offering back something little less "detailed" but also good test song - _Pantha Du Prince - Es Schneit_, and also wait for bassline drop @ 1:48: 


Spoiler: vid


----------



## Sylmar (Feb 20, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Thanks for this. Will put it in my "CoiL`s gauntlet" list.
> Kanas Pro with slight nozzle filter mod sounds just... "holographic" with this song. Freaking great to my ears ;P
> Offering back something little less "detailed" but also good test song - _Pantha Du Prince - Es Schneit_, and also wait for bassline drop @ 1:48:
> 
> ...




Great track! I did know Panta Du Prince but I need to listen to more of his stuff.

Re-listening with my Urbanfuns. Those are still impressive for the price. I wonder why they didn't bring more models. They seem to be focussing on the current lineup still.


----------



## kadas152 (Feb 20, 2019)

Got NiceHCK N3 yesterday from that $45 Twitter sale with $5 bonus.

They are really super small and the shell build feels solid. The actually fit very well once you find out how to get them on. I found out that there is very uncomfortable almost painful spot when you’re putting them on but once they’re seated properly they are really very comfortable and stay in securely.

I haven’t had enough listening time to give any conclusions but I’ll try to share my first impressions. First what I noticed is pretty elevated treble- cymbals seem quite prominent (e.g. in AC/DC’s Back in black). Treble caries quite a lot of detail and is not harsh. It is somehow borderline to being too much. No sibilance. Bas goes very deep and is fast and tight. No bass bleed. They got less mid bass punch then ES4. Mids are slightly recessed and maybe little thin.

They sound very good with EDM. Not sure if rock approved yet.

The $5 bonus was definitely worth it. 8core cable looks awesome and is very soft. Bluetooth cable is NiceHCK HB1 with magnetic connection around neck. Very comfortable and good looking.


----------



## paulindss

I just posted my take on the IKKO OH1 as well, there is comparisions with those guys...

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1.23467/reviews




I love them... the only downside is a little glaring in the upper treble that become apparent in busy tracks with lots of information in that particular area. I never saw anyone mentioning this.

Based on my previous experiences in the price, all of them being hype beasts(DMG, P4 pro, KANAS) It is more than a solid contender.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! 
Whoever has gotten the *Toneking T4* recently and has been feeling that their impressions do not match up with previous impressions of people here on Head-fi, *here is an update*. I felt the same and also recently watched @Hawaiibadboy's video on it who felt differently about it too. I got in touch with Toneking and they told me that they *changed the tuning of the T4* recently. Below is the statement from the company's representative. 

_"Hello, this is a modified tone style, but the internal unit is the same, but the tone style has been changed, the early sound style is partial analysis, the later upgrade of the middle and bass, sound more balanced."_

From the above statement I can make out that they filled up the mids and bass in order to tune it to what they perceive as a balanced tuning for their product. 

Anyway, I will post a detailed review of it soon. Thinking of calling this Toneking T4 V2. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## CoiL

paulindss said:


> I just posted my take on the IKKO OH1 as well, there is comparisions with those guys...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1.23467/reviews
> 
> ...


Nice review. Graphs look also pretty good and close to my sound signature preference. Would have tried them if KP didn`t have sale discount AND OH1 had better ergonomical design, which was actually main reason I kept away from them (this shape shell is definite no-go for me, they just don`t fit). Wonder why didn`t You mention ergonomical design as flaw? I`m not alone with having gripe with this.
Design itself is beautiful and I like it.


----------



## Nimweth

Here's another one that sounds great on the ****, check out that synth drum!


----------



## randomnin

@CoiL, has the ZS4xMH755 project, and especially sound tuning, reached a conclusion?


----------



## CoiL

randomnin said:


> @CoiL, has the ZS4xMH755 project, and especially sound tuning, reached a conclusion?


No, not yet. I`m currently busy and want to finish my Kanas Pro backplates first but after 90+h "burn-in" on them, I "can`t get them out of my ears"... too much enjoyment ;P


----------



## ostewart

Tin Audio T3 review, they definitely listened to what people didn't like about the T2 Pro

http://www.soundperfectionreviews.com/2019/02/review-tin-audio-t3-hybrid-iems.html


----------



## Grev (Feb 21, 2019)

These sound good together.

Cayin n6 
Continental v5
Kanas pro


----------



## DocHoliday (Feb 21, 2019)

If anyone here has the Tin T3 and the BQEYZ K2 it would be great to get some feedback on how they compare. 

Are they on the same level. How do they differ? 

Both have aluminum shells at approximately $50. Both have near neutral tuning with a slight lift in the lower frequencies. 

Side grade? Upgrade?

The balanced armatures in the K2 are very "clean" and so is the tuning of the dynamic driver.

Does anyone own both?


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> I just posted my take on the IKKO OH1 as well, there is comparisions with those guys...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1.23467/reviews
> 
> ...


can i get a free sample too?
i will write that they beat everything under 1000$


----------



## crabdog

DocHoliday said:


> If anyone here has the Tin T3 and the BQEYZ K2 it would be great to get some feedback on how they compare.
> 
> Are they on the same level. How do they differ?
> 
> ...


I have both the T3 and K2. In terms of sound I'd say the T3 performs slightly better on a technical level but for my personal preference, I prefer the K2's sound signature. However, I find the BQEYZ IEMs rather finicky when it comes to fit. I have to reposition them every 5 minutes because of the short nozzles and large housings, they seem to always work their way out of my ears. Also, no ridge on the K2 nozzles is annoying as heck!


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> If anyone here has the Tin T3 and the BQEYZ K2 it would be great to get some feedback on how they compare.
> 
> Are they on the same level. How do they differ?
> 
> ...



Does the T3 have that much low end? I guess I assumed it would be closer to KC2 bad mot K2.

If the T3 has that much extra low end (ie K2 levels), then it might just be the upgrade to the T2 I’ve been hoping for.


----------



## eclein

I can’t get C16s out of my ear...enjoying the heck out of them.
I’m interested in T3 next I think, maybe wait on TRN unveilings as the IM1S are my third favs right now of my limited bunch.


----------



## FastAndClean

eclein said:


> I can’t get C16s out of my ear...enjoying the heck out of them.
> I’m interested in T3 next I think, maybe wait on TRN unveilings as the IM1S are my third favs right now of my limited bunch.


put some impressions on the C16 thread, it will start rolling


----------



## paulindss

FastAndClean said:


> can i get a free sample too?
> i will write that they beat everything under 1000$



Only If you don't have any character, may be the case.


----------



## DocHoliday (Feb 24, 2019)

Slater said:


> Does the T3 have that much low end? I guess I assumed it would be closer to KC2 bad mot K2.
> 
> If the T3 has that much extra low end (ie K2 levels), then it might just be the upgrade to the T2 I’ve been hoping for.



I found the KC2 bass to be near flat/neutral whereas the K2 has a slight lift. My assumption was, due to feedback from others, that the T2 bass and KC2 bass are comparable (well-extended but flat-neutral). I don't own the T2 to be able to compare them but am I mistaken about the quantity of bass on the T2? 

I imagine that Tin Audio enhanced the bass on the T3 just slightly, like BQEYZ did with the K2. Just enough lift to give the low end a little more weight/body.





crabdog said:


> I have both the T3 and K2. In terms of sound I'd say the T3 performs slightly better on a technical level but for my personal preference, I prefer the K2's sound signature. However, I find the BQEYZ IEMs rather finicky when it comes to fit. I have to reposition them every 5 minutes because of the short nozzles and large housings, they seem to always work their way out of my ears. Also, no ridge on the K2 nozzles is annoying as heck!



Whenever I have that issue I strip the memory wire/guides from the cable and use silicone ear hooks. Not all silicone ear hooks are equal. I will only vouch for these. Two and a half years and they work great.

 
 
 


https://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Remov...ooks&qid=1550779916&s=gateway&sr=8-3-fkmrnull


Hope this was helpful.


----------



## paulindss

CoiL said:


> Nice review. Graphs look also pretty good and close to my sound signature preference. Would have tried them if KP didn`t have sale discount AND OH1 had better ergonomical design, which was actually main reason I kept away from them (this shape shell is definite no-go for me, they just don`t fit). Wonder why didn`t You mention ergonomical design as flaw? I`m not alone with having gripe with this.
> Design itself is beautiful and I like it.



You probably did better with KP. If they match your signature.

What makes think my kanas isn't superior to the oh1 is the strong sub bass presence. If it wasn't for that the more organic mid range and superior resolution (yet less pronounced) upper treble would count a lot more.

In the way that my kanas sound they are equivalent, both not ticking all the boxes.

I remember you liked your kanas pro with more bass, with the mod, right? In that case you would be wanting more bass on OH1 also. They ""lack"" presence in mid bass slam. Exactly what you get on kanas and probably on your kpe modded.


----------



## peter123

Don't think that I posted this here:



 

 

I've had them for a couple of days now and I'm far from impressed. They've got a really weird tonality making them sound like a very little coherent multi driver iem (quite the achievement with a single DD) with slow decay and rolled og heights.

I'm really struggling to find anything good in the way these sound and I must say that I'm a bit surprised with the good feedback these have got, different strokes for different folks I'd guess. They're certainly not for me and I could think of quite a few better performing IEM's for the same money or less. 

Built quality seems good though and I love the way they look but they kind of missed on what counts the most, too bad......


----------



## wind016

paulindss said:


> I just posted my take on the IKKO OH1 as well, there is comparisions with those guys...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1.23467/reviews
> 
> ...



Nice review! I think no one mentioned the treble congestion is because the treble overall is subdued compared to the mids and bass. It's also less apparent with the wide-bore "vocal" tips. I've also noticed more congestion with foam tips. I've also gotten worse congestion in mids by almost any earphone in this price range or costing more which to me is a lot more important in music. I can forgive some treble congestions at rare times when they are also lower in volume than the rest of the sound. For my primarily vocal ballad music, I can't fault these at all. They match my sound pref perfectly at a really low cost. Been listening to these side to side with my ESW10JPN which were a lot more expensive than these when I got em. But I guess that was over a decade ago...


----------



## darmanastartes (Feb 22, 2019)

Nicehck N3 measurements:


TRN H1 measurements:
 

EDIT:
Measured with a Dayton iMM-6 mic, Ugreen USB audio interface, and a vinyl tubing coupler.
Measurements are provided with 1/12 smoothing and without compensation.
The magnitude of the 8k valley is probably an artifact of the coupler, which I have seen on on other Dayton mic + vinyl tubing measurements.

Attached for comparison is the official Nicehck N3 graph:




The peaks are in roughly the same places, indicating that the manufacturer's graph is real, albeit squashed.


----------



## 1clearhead

eclein said:


> I can’t get C16s out of my ear...enjoying the heck out of them.
> I’m interested in T3 next I think, maybe wait on TRN unveilings as the IM1S are my third favs right now of my limited bunch.


My C16 package will be arriving later today. Can't wait to burn them in and hear what everyone else is hearing!


----------



## bizzazz

I did the same with the Auglamour F200.  Lots of people on here praised it.  I bought it and thought it was a muddy mess with no details.  Now, I pretty much ignore posts by people and review sites that praised the f200.  In my books, they're either shills or have taste vastly different than mine that it's not worth listening to their impressions.



peter123 said:


> Don't think that I posted this here:
> 
> I've had them for a couple of days now and I'm far from impressed. They've got a really weird tonality making them sound like a very little coherent multi driver iem (quite the achievement with a single DD) with slow decay and rolled og heights.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slater (Feb 21, 2019)

bizzazz said:


> I did the same with the Auglamour F200.  Lots of people on here praised it.  I bought it and thought it was a muddy mess with no details.  Now, I pretty much ignore posts by people and review sites that praised the f200.  In my books, they're either shills or have taste vastly different than mine that it's not worth listening to their impressions.



Actually, from what I saw hardly anyone on HeadFi praised it.

Most said it was a muddy mess and/or odd tonality, and not worth it. That’s why I avoided it. All seemed to agree that the build was nice, but that’s about it.

You are right though; there’s shills everywhere. Anyone with a YouTube channel or blog is all the sudden an ‘expert’. You have to be careful and should technically take _all_ reviews for a grain of salt. Opinions are like arseholes; everybody’s got one.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 22, 2019)

paulindss said:


> I remember you liked your kanas pro with *more bass*, with the mod, right? In that case you would be wanting more bass on OH1 also. They ""lack"" presence in mid bass slam. Exactly what you get on kanas and probably on your kpe modded.


No, You understood me wrong and atm running KP without vent mods thus no raised bass. And my little "gripe" was not about mid-bass slam ( I hate any bit of raised mid-bass) nor sub-bass quantity - it was about bass tightness and micro-detail, which by now, after 100+h has improved noticeably and has better extension. Additionally I`m currently using custom nozzle filter which is slightly "thinner" and lets pass more highs extension and micro-details in highs/mids also. I`m finding hard to find any faults with my KP atm... they are crazy good (to my ears and gear).


----------



## randomnin

darmanastartes said:


> Nicehck N3 measurements:
> 
> 
> TRN H1 measurements:


Both seem like pretty unrefined signatures. N3 might've been good if not for that large dip.


----------



## FastAndClean

LZ A6 measurements


----------



## CoiL (Feb 22, 2019)

randomnin said:


> Both seem like pretty unrefined signatures. N3 might've been good if not for that large dip.


That N3 graph, by just looking at it for a 1sec, reminded me instantly KZ ZSN.


----------



## thejoker13

Animagus said:


> Hey guys!
> Whoever has gotten the *Toneking T4* recently and has been feeling that their impressions do not match up with previous impressions of people here on Head-fi, *here is an update*. I felt the same and also recently watched @Hawaiibadboy's video on it who felt differently about it too. I got in touch with Toneking and they told me that they *changed the tuning of the T4* recently. Below is the statement from the company's representative.
> 
> _"Hello, this is a modified tone style, but the internal unit is the same, but the tone style has been changed, the early sound style is partial analysis, the later upgrade of the middle and bass, sound more balanced."_
> ...


Wow, thanks for posting this. I was very confused when I saw HBB's video on the T4 and was wondering how our impressions could be so far apart. I hate when companies change a tuning and don't announce it, especially when the original tuning was so good and well received. To me, the original T4 stood out in the crowd with it's unique tuning and now are trying to play it safe by making it "more balanced." I'm confused as to why they did it, because the T66s and T88k already had a more balanced tuning and the T4 was different.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Feb 22, 2019)

Slater said:


> Actually, from what I saw hardly anyone on HeadFi praised it.
> 
> Most said it was a muddy mess and/or odd tonality, and not worth it. That’s why I avoided it. All seemed to agree that the build was nice, but that’s about it.
> 
> You are right though; there’s shills everywhere. Anyone with a YouTube channel or blog is all the sudden an ‘expert’. You have to be careful and should technically take _all_ reviews for a grain of salt. Opinions are like arseholes; everybody’s got one.



TIL I'm a shill for liking the F300 (well, like is a strong word, but I don't think its terrible, at least)


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> TIL I'm a shill for liking the F300 (well, like is a strong word, but I don't think its terrible, at least)



Nothing wrong with you liking it. That’s not a shill. The shills are the ones that get loads of free audio gear, and rubber stamp everything they review as amazing (making sure to load their reviews with affiliate links).


----------



## darmanastartes

randomnin said:


> Both seem like pretty unrefined signatures. N3 might've been good if not for that large dip.



The magnitude of the 8k dip is probably a coupler artifact.
If you look at the official manufacturer's graph you can see where the peaks match up, indicating that the official graph has a squashed scale but is likely accurate otherwise.


----------



## audio123 (Feb 22, 2019)

The King Evolution
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
For those who have experience with the Kings, which one is your favourite? Cheers! 



TFZ King Pro Review
TFZ King Ltd Review
TFZ King II Review


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> That N3 graph, by just looking at it for a 1sec, reminded me instantly KZ ZSN.


Yes, it has that 3 kHz mountain peak...accentuates voices but may make them overly sharp.


----------



## Otto Motor

darmanastartes said:


> The magnitude of the 8k dip is probably a coupler artifact.
> If you look at the official manufacturer's graph you can see where the peaks match up, indicating that the official graph has a squashed scale but is likely accurate otherwise.


That vertical scale is deceiving...needs to be expanded.


----------



## paulindss

darmanastartes said:


> The magnitude of the 8k dip is probably a coupler artifact.
> If you look at the official manufacturer's graph you can see where the peaks match up, indicating that the official graph has a squashed scale but is likely accurate otherwise.



This graph should be listed as crime... arrrgh. They make you think it is a neutral earphone by smoothing it but theres about 15db beetwen the lowest point in mid range and the bass. Hugely upper mids focused also, should sound thin and lacking body.


----------



## B9Scrambler

paulindss said:


> This graph should be listed as crime... arrrgh. They make you think it is a neutral earphone by smoothing it but theres about 15db beetwen the lowest point in mid range and the bass. Hugely upper mids focused also, should sound thin and lacking body.



Why should it be a crime? All the information someone needs to understand it is there. Here, now you can call it a crime, or deceptive, or whatever.


----------



## paulindss

B9Scrambler said:


> Why should it be a crime? All the information someone needs to understand it is there. Here, now you can call it a crime, or deceptive, or whatever.



i know it is there, it is just a figure of speech to express how i find that kind of manipulation bu the manufacturer odd. But yeah, almost every manufacter does that.

I took a lot of time to figure out the role of scale in FR graphs and start to pay attention to it, i can see a lot of people being mislead by it.


----------



## FastAndClean

B9Scrambler said:


> Why should it be a crime? All the information someone needs to understand it is there. Here, now you can call it a crime, or deceptive, or whatever.


not everyone understand the scaling


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 22, 2019)

Its alive: www.audioreviews.org





And it contains:
1. An in-depth review of the NiceHCK DT600
2. All my 20 or so Head-Fi reviews
3. My measurements database
4. A comprehensive overview of reversible modding

It is never too late to bookmark it.


----------



## Bartig

Otto Motor said:


> Its alive: www.audioreviews.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, great work!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Otto Motor said:


> Its alive: www.audioreviews.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Favorited!


----------



## HungryPanda

Like it and Bookmarked


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a review on Shozy CP, which is a company from China  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/02/sweet-mid-tank-shozy-cp-iem-review.html


----------



## Luxed

I finally received the TRN Im1 after Canada post decided to keep them for a month.
I found it weird that almost no one talked about them. 

Here are my first impressions (keep in mind that I'm not a reviewer) :
Let's start with the packaging. You get the iem, a janky cable and a 3 sizes of silicone tips. And let's not forget the cleaning cloth.
The iems themselves are beautiful, they look like a custom made iem. With the translucent blue, they are by far my best looking iem. 
They fit really well... For an hour or two, then the part in the top of the iem starts to dig in my ear. A shame, I was really hoping for a good fit.
On the upside, it isolates extremely well. 
Now for the sound. I tested them with the included tips for 10 seconds and then switched to foam tips immediately because I still can't stand the fit of silicone tips.
Keep in mind that I listen to metal. 
Bass is amazing, it has a good amount of it and it's fast with lots of subbass. Compared to my KZ AS10 and KZ ZST, I find the bass on the Im1 to be way better. 
Mids are where I'm starting to have an issue with these. It sounds like the music is missing something like it's hollow. To my ears the mids are recessed... A lot. This is even more of an issue when you listen to metal because you loose so much if mids are recessed. 
Highs are plentiful and still manage not to be sibilant even at high volumes. But I have an issue with the highs. They sound tinny and fake. 

I heard good things about those, but I'm not sure about what I saw and read now. Does anyone else have the TRN Im1?
Why doesn't more people own them?


----------



## nxnje

Luxed said:


> I finally received the TRN Im1 after Canada post decided to keep them for a month.
> I found it weird that almost no one talked about them.
> 
> Here are my first impressions (keep in mind that I'm not a reviewer) :
> ...



I'm not sure if it's the right answer, but i'm trying to say how i see the fact not so many people own these.
I think the problem was that the IM1 started being sold for like 17-18$. After less than a month, TRN decided to push up the price near ~35$, or something around that price.
Many people were waiting for reviews when it was at 17$, but reviews came up just when the price had already been changed to ~35$. 
So maybe people were just waiting for them to go down at their first price before buying a pair.
Many iems went out meanwhile and reviews came out speaking about a v-shaped earphone with brilliant highs, targeting them more to certain users. 
The result is that many people that could buy it just didn't, the ones who wanted to buy have chosen other iems that came out after it and the ones that really bought them were less than expected.
This is my 2$. 
Imho, just bad timing and pricing.. but i repeat.. this is only my cup of tea, just some hypotesis.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 24, 2019)

paulindss said:


> This graph should be listed as crime... arrrgh. They make you think it is a neutral earphone by smoothing it but theres about 15db beetwen the lowest point in mid range and the bass. Hugely upper mids focused also, should sound thin and lacking body.


The two biggest tuning sins in my opinion (and therefore subjective) show up in a graph as follows:

1. Mid-bass hump of a slowly decaying bass...pounds against my eardrums (eg. Urbanfun Hifi v1.; no problem when the bass is reasonably fast...but then it is frequently better extended, too).
2. That 3 kHz Chifi chainsaw peak...is fatiguing to me and therefore a huge dealbreaker (e.g. KZ ZSN)...it also creates an unnatural timbre....you won't find that peak in a Sennheiser.

Try listening to a Beethoven Symphony with a Knowledge Zenith earphone...painful for me!


DISCLAIMER: this is a personal opinion...the exchange of such is the whole idea of a discussion forum. If your opinion differs and the above does not apply to you -- good for you.


----------



## 1clearhead

Otto Motor said:


> Its alive: www.audioreviews.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## zazaboy (Feb 24, 2019)

Whats special about this Sony iems mh1c mh755 and mh750.. Why they Called better or better hyped atm like in clavinetjunkie review .. Do they have good resolving details because they follow harman curve? Can anyone explain this? And are they worth to have if you have bgvp dmg?


----------



## Bartig

Luxed said:


> I finally received the TRN Im1 after Canada post decided to keep them for a month.
> I found it weird that almost no one talked about them.
> 
> Here are my first impressions (keep in mind that I'm not a reviewer) :
> ...


I received them along with the Nicehck P3 (those deals came at the same time, talking about timing), listened to them for two hours and decided they're not worth my time or money. The bass is capable of punching but the highs are blown-up and the mids lack detail and sparkle.



zazaboy said:


> Whats special about this Sony iems mh1c mh755 and mh750.. Why they Called better or better hyped atm like in clavinetjunkie review .. Do they have good resolving details because they follow harman curve? Can anyone explain this? And are they worth to have if you have bgvp dmg?


I've answered this extensively in another topic, please don't ask the same question in different places.


----------



## DynamicEars (Feb 24, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> Whats special about this Sony iems mh1c mh755 and mh750.. Why they Called better or better hyped atm like in clavinetjunkie review .. Do they have good resolving details because they follow harman curve? Can anyone explain this? And are they worth to have if you have bgvp dmg?



Very Good considering very cheap price, has a great value, smooth all across ranges, near harman target FR, punch bass but only slight midbass bleed, its just sounds good and right, not overdo , not missing something, but not so detailed either, nor have good sounstage. If you have DMG of course this thing cant beat it, but if doesnt hurt your pocket to grab it. I realized MH750 tto be a very good iem when i got my xperia Z1 long time ago, i couldnt believe it, that was best free complimentary earphone. I thought it just me being biased or something, until many years ahead then its brother MH755 received so many praises, even crinacle also praise it.

Edit : they have light shell too, and very great fit tips. the tips are really nice


----------



## zazaboy (Feb 24, 2019)

I ordered the mh755 hope they are good they will be my last iem for a while


----------



## nxnje

I didn't wanna take my zs7 out today, dunno why.
I took really fast my pocket with the EDR1 in and ran to the bus.
While in the bus i plugged the EDR1 into my agptek m20 (benjie s5) and i still can't believe their price..
Boys, the EDR1 are ridiculously good and i think they can easily be a daily driver for everyone. The product i've bought for the price so far in my life.



zazaboy said:


> I ordered the mh755 hope they are good they will be my last iem for a while


You liar, that won't be the last. Ahahaha


----------



## BadReligionPunk

nxnje said:


> I didn't wanna take my zs7 out today, dunno why.
> I took really fast my pocket with the EDR1 in and ran to the bus.
> While in the bus i plugged the EDR1 into my agptek m20 (benjie s5) and i still can't believe their price..
> Boys, the EDR1 are ridiculously good and i think they can easily be a daily driver for everyone. The product i've bought for the price so far in my life.
> ...


Edr1 is legit Legend status IEM.  Amazing what $3 will get you.  Throw in your Benjie to the mix, it's crazy that people can enjoy music so cheaply today.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Otto Motor said:


> The two biggest tuning sins in my opinion (and therefore subjective) show up in a graph as follows:
> 
> 1. Mid-bass hump of a slowly decaying bass...pounds against my eardrums (eg. Urbanfun Hifi v1.; no problem when the bass is reasonably fast...but then it is frequently better extended, too).
> 2. That 3 kHz Chifi chainsaw peak...is fatiguing to me and therefore a huge dealbreaker (e.g. KZ ZSN)...it also creates an unnatural timbre....you won't find that peak in a Sennheiser.
> ...




Good thing none of us listen to that stuff on our KZ's then. Haha


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 24, 2019)

My take on the NiceHCK DT600:

*Head-Fi ｜ audioreviews.org*


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> I ordered the mh755 hope they are good they will be my last iem for a while



You do know that the cord is really short right because it was designed for use with Bluetooth receivers?

Are you planning on recabling yours?


----------



## Otto Motor

BadReligionPunk said:


> Good thing none of us listen to that stuff on our KZ's then. Haha


The scientist in me says: "try it!". But, I should be aware that many Head-Fiers would perceive it as torture having to listen to the "Pastorale" even with a good single DD .


----------



## ShakyJake

Otto Motor said:


> Its alive: www.audioreviews.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to go Otto. Looks great.


----------



## Otto Motor

ShakyJake said:


> Way to go Otto. Looks great.


Now we need some content. I am getting a guest review from my neighour on the SOEKRIS DAC coming soon [yes, elsewhere they have loaner programs...].


----------



## eclein

Looks great Otto!

I’m a TRN IM1 fan....the V80s bass got me hooked and IM1s are wonderfully the same in that respect....not harsh high end for me and no sibilance but I’m a drummer at heart and everything starts with the kick drum for me...lol...always has....if the kick is tight and correct sounding I listen closer and everytime I’ve used the IM1s they sounded unique to me and still do. Mine have the metal faceplate that I understand they may have changed but the Blues are beautiful iems and my 3rd fav after C16 and C10!


----------



## Otto Motor

eclein said:


> Looks great Otto!
> 
> I’m a TRN IM1 fan....the V80s bass got me hooked and IM1s are wonderfully the same in that respect....not harsh high end for me and no sibilance but I’m a drummer at heart and everything starts with the kick drum for me...lol...always has....if the kick is tight and correct sounding I listen closer and everytime I’ve used the IM1s they sounded unique to me and still do. Mine have the metal faceplate that I understand they may have changed but the Blues are beautiful iems and my 3rd fav after C16 and C10!


Thanks!I don't know the TRN IM1, and also not the C16 and C10...maybe I should catch up.


----------



## B9Scrambler

For anyone interested, here is some additional coverage of TinHiFi's T3.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## DynamicEars

B9Scrambler said:


> For anyone interested, here is some additional coverage of TinHiFi's T3.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​



Nice as alwayss!! an MLTR fan also here . Is the bass increment decent enough? because from FR looks like not much different from their predecessors.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Magaosi K6. Enjoy & happy listening, as always!


----------



## CoiL

audio123 said:


> My take on the Magaosi K6. Enjoy & happy listening, as always!


These look freakin beautiful! Better than IDun Deluxe imho.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Luxed said:


> I heard good things about those, but I'm not sure about what I saw and read now. Does anyone else have the TRN Im1?
> Why doesn't more people own them?


I had posted this in another thread.



mathi8vadhanan said:


> +1. With good fit, the sub-bass is good. But, the vocals and mids are so tinny and off timbre. I think they paired a good DD with a low quality BA.
> KZ ZSN was also disappointing. Too much mid-bass bleed. Even for the low price they're going, both can be skipped.


----------



## audio123

CoiL said:


> These look freakin beautiful! Better than IDun Deluxe imho.


Agreed! They are really beautiful with that green stabilized wood design especially.


----------



## Moonstar

audio123 said:


> My take on the Magaosi K6. Enjoy & happy listening, as always!


Really nice shots


----------



## MidSmoothness

CoiL said:


> These look freakin beautiful! Better than IDun Deluxe imho.



Don’t agree with you tbh. But it’s all subjective


----------



## TechnoidFR

It's so long to burn n3

80h~ for the moment but sounds seems very better
Treble sounds always metallic. I think I wait 70h


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Otto Motor said:


> Its alive: www.audioreviews.org
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't been on here in a while and I come back and your site is up what an awesome post to see  I've already bookmarked it.


----------



## IryxBRO

Here is my full review of hyped Moondrop Kanas Pro (and comparison to other popular IEMs). 

Link to my blog
On HeadFi


----------



## FunctionalDoc

IryxBRO said:


> Here is my full review of hyped Moondrop Kanas Pro (and comparison to other popular IEMs).
> 
> Link to my blog
> On HeadFi


Nice review .The Tanchjim Oxygen  are your overall winner on sound and comfort?


----------



## reddistic

TechnoidFR said:


> It's so long to burn n3
> 
> 80h~ for the moment but sounds seems very better
> Treble sounds always metallic. I think I wait 70h



Nicehck says "NICEHCK N3 needs to be burned in for 100 ~ 200 hours before regular use, then you will get amazing sound"


----------



## Otto Motor

reddistic said:


> Nicehck says "NICEHCK N3 needs to be burned in for 100 ~ 200 hours before regular use, then you will get amazing sound"


I'll find out later than sooner: mine is arriving tomorrow. I'll burn in for 8 days but will be out of the country in the meantime. I may have to burn it in over two continents (I hope the Coriolis force won't screw that up). Wonder whether my hotel room comes with a burn-in device.

Maybe I could speed the burn-in process up by putting it in the microwave or bake in the oven at 220C.

Hope that I won't be burnt out after so much burning in .

My speculation: the N3 will sound like a can opener...before and after burn in.


----------



## HungryPanda (Feb 25, 2019)

@Otto Motor it all depends how north you go my man


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> @Otto Motor it all depends how north you go my man


Islington and Shoreditch! Would it be better in Brixton or Chelsea?


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 25, 2019)

I had to do it...excuse my vanity...1500 full!


----------



## HungryPanda

I lived in Brixton for 22 years


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> I lived in Brixton for 22 years



You a Gooner?


----------



## IryxBRO

FunctionalDoc said:


> Nice review .The Tanchjim Oxygen  are your overall winner on sound and comfort?



Sound - yes. Comfort - no. But I can live with that concerning better sound.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> You a Gooner?


A gunner?


----------



## Slater (Feb 25, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> A gunner?



Yup, Gooner=Gunner fan

Brixton is only a few kms away from Islington, so I thought he might be an Arsenal fan


----------



## HungryPanda

Hippie punk rocker psychedelic anarcho star at one time


----------



## Bartig

Wait, are those football/ soccer references? Oh my. 

Quick, here's a picture.


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> Wait, are those football/ soccer references? Oh my.
> 
> Quick, here's a picture.



Yeah


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Yup, Gooner=Gunner fan
> 
> Brixton is only a few kms away from Islington, so I thought he might be an Arsenal fan



Wait... what?   Are you forgetting that he is Scottish?


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Wait... what?   Are you forgetting that he is Scottish?



Ah yeah I forgot about that!


----------



## DynamicEars

IryxBRO said:


> Here is my full review of hyped Moondrop Kanas Pro (and comparison to other popular IEMs).
> 
> Link to my blog
> On HeadFi



Nice review and pictures as always. Been waiting for your review since you're the one that have been try so many chifi in $100-500 region. Not so many have done that. Is the Oxygen significantly better than Kanas Pro? or just by a little? because Oxygen is like 1.5X price of Kanas Pro. Oh how many hours burn in your Kanas Pro is at the time you reviewed them? because this DLC really benefits from burn in process ( a lot of differences at 0 hours to 20 hours to 50 hours and maybe there is no big differences after past 80-90 hours). Anyway your reviews really described what I heard from Kanas Pro. Great review!


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 26, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I'll find out later than sooner: mine is arriving tomorrow. I'll burn in for 8 days but will be out of the country in the meantime. I may have to burn it in over two continents (I hope the Coriolis force won't screw that up). Wonder whether my hotel room comes with a burn-in device.
> 
> Maybe I could speed the burn-in process up by putting it in the microwave or bake in the oven at 220C.
> 
> ...


Here they are, the NiceHCK N3 -- presently burning in for the next 125 hours.

Here my burn-in maths:

A 440 Hz signal creates 440 driver cycles a second. That's 158.4 Mio cycles in 100 hours.

A 10 kHz signal creates 10,000 driver cycles a second. That's 3.6 Billion cycles in 100 hours or 7.2 Billion cycles in 200 hours. Or 1 Billionth of the US government's debt.

How many billion cycles does it take to break in an earphone?


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> How many billion cycles does it take to break in an earphone?



How do we know if we are breaking them in or breaking them down?


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 25, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> How do we know if we are breaking them in or breaking them down?


My word all along. But apparently, this one is reported to sound not great right out of the box. I'll have nothing to lose.

But what I can say right now: they feel good.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> My word all along. But apparently, this one is reported to sound not great right out of the box. I'll have nothing to lose.



I know.  I do it as much as I can... just in case... currently burning in a couple of buds.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> I know.  I do it as much as I can... just in case... currently burning in a couple of buds.


As to dynamic drivers...experts think 5 seconds of break-in should be enough to get the right flex in the membrane...that's 50,000 driver cycles at 10 kHz.


----------



## Slater (Feb 25, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> How many billion cycles does it take to break in an earphone?



I’m not sure, but it takes 364 licks to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Tootsie Pop.


----------



## audio123 (Feb 25, 2019)

IryxBRO said:


> Sound - yes. Comfort - no. But I can live with that concerning better sound.


I feel the Oxygen has a better sound than the KP too IMO. YMMV.

Also, just wrapped up my review of the Penon Draco, a limited edition 16 core silver cable with jade used in its components. Enjoy & Happy Listening!


----------



## IryxBRO (Feb 26, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Nice review and pictures as always. Been waiting for your review since you're the one that have been try so many chifi in $100-500 region. Not so many have done that. Is the Oxygen significantly better than Kanas Pro? or just by a little? because Oxygen is like 1.5X price of Kanas Pro. Oh how many hours burn in your Kanas Pro is at the time you reviewed them? because this DLC really benefits from burn in process ( a lot of differences at 0 hours to 20 hours to 50 hours and maybe there is no big differences after past 80-90 hours). Anyway your reviews really described what I heard from Kanas Pro. Great review!



First of all - always consider that fact that we are all different and perceive sound in different ways.
For me - Oxygen do sound quite better due to more body to each sound in mids and more open bass. Oxygen also feels being more neutral and smooth. That are the main advatages.
I didn't count the hours of listening to MKP or Oxygen, probably more than 50 hours already for both.
Sorry, I don't share the theory of burn-in period (as different measurements clearly show the absence of changes in figures before and after burn-in) but I do believe that your ears are adapting to IEMs over time and that is why its sound gets better.
Thanks for the feedback!!!


----------



## IryxBRO

audio123 said:


> I feel the Oxygen has a better sound than the KP too IMO. YMMV.
> 
> Also, just wrapped up my review of the Penon Draco, a limited edition 16 core silver cable with jade used in its components. Enjoy & Happy Listening!



good. it means that it is not only me who hears that about Oxygen to MKP comparison.... Thanks. Some proof from another person, at last.


----------



## geagle

IryxBRO said:


> Here is my full review of hyped Moondrop Kanas Pro (and comparison to other popular IEMs).
> 
> Link to my blog
> On HeadFi



Very nice review, thanks !

Nothing to do with KPE, but what's your take on Tanchjim Oxygen vs LZ A6 (full version) ? You prefer the Oxygen even compared to the A6 (maybe you already covered this somewhere, but I missed it, in that case)?


----------



## phower (Feb 26, 2019)

https://www.androidcentral.com/tcl-adds-wide-range-headphones-its-lineup?amp

TCL, the TV maker has entered the headphones market with lEMs and on-ears.

There is one model with dual drivers. DD+piezo. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## IryxBRO (Feb 26, 2019)

geagle said:


> Very nice review, thanks !
> 
> Nothing to do with KPE, but what's your take on Tanchjim Oxygen vs LZ A6 (full version) ? You prefer the Oxygen even compared to the A6 (maybe you already covered this somewhere, but I missed it, in that case)?



Thanks. Personally - yes, I prefer Oxygen over A6 full version. I admit that A6 sound is technically better - larger stage, better treble extension and detalization, more resolution. But I am always in love with more neutral sound in overall and searching for more calm presentation for long listening. So, this is just the personal preferences. Moreover, A6 are way more expensive IEMs that's why I am not doing the direct comparison. Very unfair.


----------



## Bartig

phower said:


> https://www.androidcentral.com/tcl-adds-wide-range-headphones-its-lineup?amp
> 
> TCL, the TV maker has entered the headphones market with lEMs and on-ears.
> 
> There is one model with dual drivers. DD+piezo. Can't wait to try them.


Producing 'urban' and 'modern consumer demand' products, and the manufacturer of Blackberry and Alcatel *** - I mean, the worst phones in the world? Man, there isn't a single reason why I would want to try them out.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 26, 2019)

IryxBRO said:


> Here is my full review of hyped Moondrop Kanas Pro (and comparison to other popular IEMs).
> Link to my blog
> On HeadFi





IryxBRO said:


> First of all - always consider that fact that we are all different and perceive sound in different ways.
> For me - Oxygen do sound quite better due to more body to each sound in mids and more open bass. Oxygen also feels being more neutral and smooth. That are the main advatages.
> I didn't count the hours of listening to MKP or Oxygen, probably more than 50 hours already for both.
> Sorry, I don't share the theory of burn-in period (as different measurements clearly show the absence of changes in figures before and after burn-in) but I do believe that your ears are adapting to IEMs over time and that is why its sound gets better.
> Thanks for the feedback!!!





> ...and slightly recessed mids





> Despite slight recession, mids are still well exposed.


I`m currently... like... What?
If I concentrate on words _slightly_ , then I understand but when I see words _recessed _I`m confused.

First of all, I`m not going to express myself with following in manner of wanting to "defend" something I have and really like. Nor do I wish my item to be "better" than Yours.
I do not care what brand or how hyped it is or "who has better". All I care about is sound to my ears.

We all hear differently, have different setups, use different tips, have different preferences etc. ...I understand that, clearly.
But still... KPE has recessed mids? I just have to say it out loud... do not agree a bit with it.

Ok, I have not tried so many IEMs at higher price as You but when I look at different KPE graphs from different measuring setups... recessed mids? Hmmm...
Some Kanas Pro measurements:


Spoiler: KPE FR graphs


















Looks pretty darn "neutral" and good in mids imo. Yes it has slight "cave" in 600-1K area but it is very small and to my ears un-noticeable with music.
Just for reference, here are some FR explaining MUSIC instruments/sounds:


Spoiler: Instruments/sounds FR areas










To me, with my gear and ears, midrange sounds just great with different instruments and female/male vocals.

Another thing - the burn-in thing. I`m not here to prove something but if one person is so certain in something not happening (due to lack of proof on large research basis and methods) it could be as well taken as "expectation bias" from other side and I would like to oppose objectively - You can`t measure dynamic driver only at one certain SPL/dB and expect it to be same with MUSIC where all different frequencies (instruments/sounds) are played simultaneously and depend a lot on mastering and characteristic or source gear. That`s why it is hard to measure "burn-in". If You look at other DLC dynamic driver IEMs, then there is plenty of ppl impressions having/hearing difference with OOTB vs. many hours behind back without listening to it, so, brain-burn in isn`t involved always (I also do "burn-in" this way). Of course, there is always expectation bias. In my experience (I did not expect it to happen in THAT way), 50h is nothing to KPE. Producer also recommends 100h playtime period and many users seem to agree. I haven`t noticed changes with my KPE from 90+h foward (started continious listening sessions from about 110h). It`s not only KPE - for example IT01S is another example.

I don`t know what`s the exact case is here and why I think so differently about KPE mids
Your HiBY R6Pro has more than enough power (a lot more than my DX5X) and also low output impedance, so, that isn`t the case.
KPE is although know for being very revealing to source gear - 





> _The only difference that forces me to give my own evaluation is the combination with HiBY R6Pro DAP as a source._


 - maybe that`s the case? Along with more mids-boosted-oriented subjective personal preference? Maybe Harman target oriented FR curve isn`t Your thingy?
I know from my own "exploration" that near Harman FR curve IEM`s are great match for me though and sound natural&lifelike to my ears.

Anyway I hope I didn`t came out "harsh" or attacking with my point of view!  
Maybe I should have concentrated on words _slightly _more, so my irrelevant opinion would have stayed within my mind 

Once again, we all hear differently and there are many factors between music and sound ending up in our "conciousness".

I wish I could try out and compare Oxygen myself but since I found my personal TOTL IEM in KPE (slightly modded by now) within my max price bracket (there certainly are better out there), It probably won`t happen unless I meet someone local who lends me his/hers.

Anyway, still good review from You! Throws some pitch into honey-pot


----------



## DynamicEars (Feb 26, 2019)

IryxBRO said:


> First of all - always consider that fact that we are all different and perceive sound in different ways.
> For me - Oxygen do sound quite better due to more body to each sound in mids and more open bass. Oxygen also feels being more neutral and smooth. That are the main advatages.
> I didn't count the hours of listening to MKP or Oxygen, probably more than 50 hours already for both.
> Sorry, I don't share the theory of burn-in period (as different measurements clearly show the absence of changes in figures before and after burn-in) but I do believe that your ears are adapting to IEMs over time and that is why its sound gets better.
> Thanks for the feedback!!!





IryxBRO said:


> Thanks. Personally - yes, I prefer Oxygen over A6 full version. I admit that A6 sound is technically better - larger stage, better treble extension and detalization, more resolution. But I am always in love with more neutral sound in overall and searching for more calm presentation for long listening. So, this is just the personal preferences. Moreover, A6 are way more expensive IEMs that's why I am not doing the direct comparison. Very unfair.



No problem, i know there is no exact proof of burn in, I do believe but not that extreme also, i just put iems to burn in first, its free and nothing worng here, if it will make earphones sound better, why not. Its not that big difference, but just sharing, not trying to be over hyperbole also. I left my iem to burn in and never heard them, then pick up for 5 minutes session and let it on burn in process again eventually. So your MKP and Tanchjim Oxygen both on 50 hours or more already well burned in, from your words, Oxygen are more neutral or flat, like studio monitor iem than MKP (yes MKP is balanced, but not neutral flat, more like slight U shape with big sub bass, and forward high mids). Out of my budget limit right now, but definitely will put Oxygen on my list. Thanks for this explanation.


----------



## IryxBRO (Feb 26, 2019)

CoiL said:


> I`m currently... like... What?
> If I concentrate on words _slightly_ , then I understand but when I see words _recessed _I`m confused.
> 
> First of all, I`m not going to express myself with following in manner of wanting to "defend" something I have and really like. Nor do I wish my item to be "better" than Yours.
> ...



Didn't quite get your point... Anyway - recessed mids from a stand point of perception is not only the gain on the graph but also the body and thickness (influence of lows or treble). I mean that - MKP have more thin mids (more influenced by treble) whereas Oxygen mids are more influenced by lows which adds body and thickness which results in more weight. And, if you hear that bass is large and treble is little accented - it means that mids are perceived with less presence. Graphs appear flat, but the perception deviates...   

I am not trying to persuade anyone to buy anything or get Oxygen or other IEMs instead of MKP. I am just expressin my PERSONAL perception of sound and its difference between some models. Moreover, I've always warned people about the necessity to read more than one opinion prior to making any decision. I am not perfect. My ears any not young and good either. The only reason for me to make any suggestions is the amount of IEMs that have passed through my hand for the last year...


----------



## CoiL

IryxBRO said:


> I mean that - MKP have more thin mids (more influenced by treble) whereas Oxygen mids are more influenced by lows which adds body and thickness which results in more weight.


This is better explanation  I agree about KPE having slightly thin mids with some music and recordings. That`s why I modded my KPE nozzle grills. I should get my Dayton iMM-6 maybe next month beginning and then I`ll measure what I hear out of my KPE. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> I`m currently... like... What?
> If I concentrate on words _slightly_ , then I understand but when I see words _recessed _I`m confused.
> 
> First of all, I`m not going to express myself with following in manner of wanting to "defend" something I have and really like. Nor do I wish my item to be "better" than Yours.
> ...



Hey Coil, as I love my KPE as well, maybe I get the point between you and @IryxBRO , I do feel like KPE a bit recessed in mids area but maybe its just because of overshadowing by forwarded high mids area, so when I was listening to higher volume, i couldnt take high mids around 2.5-3 khz (trumpets, harmonicas, violins, or female voices) that sometime a bit hurt.
So i guess it just a matter of preferences, but i like to EQ ing down a bit that area, only about minus 1 or 2db and I found that very good for listening at higher volume so that 400hz-1khz area can slighty forward because of EQ adjustment at higher mids.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 26, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Hey Coil, as I love my KPE as well, maybe I get the point between you and @IryxBRO , I do feel like KPE a bit recessed in mids area but maybe its just because of overshadowing by forwarded high mids area, so when I was listening to higher volume, i couldnt take high mids around 2.5-3 khz (trumpets, harmonicas, violins, or female voices) that sometime a bit hurt.
> So i guess it just a matter of preferences, but i like to EQ ing down a bit that area, only about minus 1 or 2db and I found that very good for listening at higher volume so that 400hz-1khz area can slighty forward because of EQ adjustment at higher mids.


You stepped on KPE`s "achilles heel" - it reacts to different vol levels differently and this is where "thin mids" with some recordings come into play. Before nozzle grill mod I had to vary my vol level from 176-191 depending on recording - some things sounded slightly "thin and shouty" and had to lower volume, other things sounded ok at higher FR but slightly lacked "body&thickness", so I had to raise volume. After filter mod that vol. varies from 184-188 and everything has more "body" now without losing anything that was before, only better and vol level is rather depending on music "nature"


----------



## IryxBRO

DynamicEars said:


> Hey Coil, as I love my KPE as well, maybe I get the point between you and @IryxBRO , I do feel like KPE a bit recessed in mids area but maybe its just because of overshadowing by forwarded high mids area, so when I was listening to higher volume, i couldnt take high mids around 2.5-3 khz (trumpets, harmonicas, violins, or female voices) that sometime a bit hurt.
> So i guess it just a matter of preferences, but i like to EQ ing down a bit that area, only about minus 1 or 2db and I found that very good for listening at higher volume so that 400hz-1khz area can slighty forward because of EQ adjustment at higher mids.



Yep, same for me - I am very sensitive to this as well. Not happening to Oxygen (that is my point). But still much, much better situation with MKP in comparison to brighter IEMs like iKKO OH with more elevation on upper mids and lower treble.


----------



## Bartig

Look who showed up!


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Feb 26, 2019)

Bartig said:


> Look who showed up!



Those tips!


----------



## loomisjohnson

mbwilson111 said:


> Wait... what?   Are you forgetting that he is Scottish?


forgive me, but i can't help but thinking of that scene in trainspotting where tommy gushes about being scottish and renton responds "We...are COLONIZED by wankers. Can't even find a decent culture to be colonized BY"


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> I’m not sure, but it takes 364 licks to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Tootsie Pop.


LOL!...spilled my drink!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I’m not sure, but it takes 364 licks to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Tootsie Pop.



...and I just know that  you did keep count


----------



## 1clearhead

IryxBRO said:


> First of all - always consider that fact that we are all different and perceive sound in different ways.
> For me - Oxygen do sound quite better due to more body to each sound in mids and more open bass. Oxygen also feels being more neutral and smooth. That are the main advatages.
> I didn't count the hours of listening to MKP or Oxygen, probably more than 50 hours already for both.
> Sorry, I don't share the theory of burn-in period (as different measurements clearly show the absence of changes in figures before and after burn-in) but I do believe that your ears are adapting to IEMs over time and that is why its sound gets better.
> Thanks for the feedback!!!


You ever consider trying the ****? Don't let the low price fool you! ...Right now listening to them with medium star line ear tips. Very immersive and impressive!


----------



## nxnje

EZ Audio D4 from NiceHCK have reached my hands yesterday.
I've been trying it and writing a few opinions.
Review out in a few days.

For now, everything is really impressive, great in ear for a good price, great cable and great package overall.


----------



## Otto Motor

Bartig said:


> Look who showed up!


Don't you dare to try them in the first 200 hours of play!


----------



## FastAndClean

i will put the **** at the same league as Final E5000 and Moondrop Kanas Pro, and they are 25$, let that sink for a moment


----------



## audio123

The Tanchjim Oxygen in the black color variant. The overall sound is clean & detailed. Bass presentation is light with a tight & defined articulation. Midrange is imbued with a tinge of warmth. Vocals are clear with no signs of aggression. Treble is controlled & smooth with moderate sparkle and the extension is good. The soundstage has great width & depth. As its name suggests, music is like oxygen. Happy listening, as always!


----------



## Bartig

Otto Motor said:


> Don't you dare to try them in the first 200 hours of play!


Haha haha. 





You're joking right? :X


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> i will put the **** at the same league as Final E5000 and Moondrop Kanas Pro, and they are 25$, let that sink for a moment


Did you try the N


Bartig said:


> Haha haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am doing it right now...reason: can't do any damage...my N3 reportedly bite out of the box.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1484#post-14802761


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Did you try the N


no more earphones for me, i am not gonna be very useful in the forum from now on i know but i am done


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> no more earphones for me, i am not gonna be very useful in the forum from now on i know but i am done


Talk to you next week !


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Talk to you next week !


i know that part, it will take a while though


----------



## IryxBRO

audio123 said:


> The Tanchjim Oxygen in the black color variant. The overall sound is clean & detailed. Bass presentation is light with a tight & defined articulation. Midrange is imbued with a tinge of warmth. Vocals are clear with no signs of aggression. Treble is controlled & smooth with moderate sparkle and the extension is good. The soundstage has great width & depth. As its name suggests, music is like oxygen. Happy listening, as always!



I've got silver version, want this black one as well....


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> no more earphones for me, i am not gonna be very useful in the forum from now on i know but i am done



Is the KP an endgame IEM for you or something?


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Is the KP an endgame IEM for you or something?


i have a different perspective, i prefer to have a couple of earphones that sound different from each other but still overall with good technicalities, to have a choice depending on mood or music type, i don't chase some end game, i don't believe in it


----------



## paulindss (Feb 26, 2019)

audio123 said:


> I feel the Oxygen has a better sound than the KP too IMO. YMMV.
> 
> Also, just wrapped up my review of the Penon Draco, a limited edition 16 core silver cable with jade used in its components. Enjoy & Happy Listening!



How about KPE vs Nature sound ns-5 ???

You are the only one that has heard both i think, and i am suspicious about hese two having the same brand behind, based on the cable, tips and the driver tech.


----------



## PeterDLai

audio123 said:


> The Tanchjim Oxygen in the black color variant. The overall sound is clean & detailed. Bass presentation is light with a tight & defined articulation. Midrange is imbued with a tinge of warmth. Vocals are clear with no signs of aggression. Treble is controlled & smooth with moderate sparkle and the extension is good. The soundstage has great width & depth. As its name suggests, music is like oxygen. Happy listening, as always!



Full review coming soon? 

Could you see anybody finding these "shrill sounding with emphasis on upper midrange and treble"? It seems like toranku here on Head-Fi is the only one that has anything bad to say about the sound so far.


----------



## paulindss (Feb 26, 2019)

*BGVP DM6 VS TENHZ P4 PRO*
-
Received a BGVP DM6 from a Brazilian colleague today. I lended my Moondrop kanas to him, and he lended his dm6 for me. If i like the dm6 and he likes the kanas, we would make a deal.

I spent the afternoon playing with the DM6 and did a A/B with my p4 pro.






OOTB the dm6 sounded decent, kinda hot on treble, doing better on older tracks than modern, i tought "this one may be the one". As my perfect would be a p4 pro with less harsher peaks on treble and better extension.

But after tip rolling for a lot of time, and comparing directly to the cheaper p4 pro. The DM6 wasn't able to do anything better than the kinda criticized p4 pro.

The first time i switched from p4 to them my impressions was - and they stood just like it: more recessed mids, thinner presentation and harsher treble on dm6.

The p4 pro fits better on my ears and are more comfortable also, the dm6 shell is bigger.

The mid range was not just more upfront, wich they aren't too much, btw, but it was clearer, center image is considerably better on p4 pro, with instruments sounding better separated and a lot less grainy. Everything sounds more precisely positioned on busy tracks.

Voices got more "dimensions" to it. More texture and feeling.

The dm6 gets a hotter treble, but it's not superior than p4 pro. Both are kinda harsh on hi hats, must be a peak somewhere. It takes a few minutes to get used, but none of the two offend me. The dm6 needs more time to settle on your ear.
The p4 pro are easier just untill a hi hat shake your brains and wake the **** out of you.

The p4 pro sound kinda dark when you compare to a very well extended IEM, the dm6 are hotter but cymbals and drum's on Take five by david brubeck sounded similarly receseed on both.

When i EQ the p4 pro i do -3 DB on 8k, 1.41q/ 7.5db on 10k 1.41q/ 8.5db on 15k 1.41q.

In that way they sound refined and super extended. It was what i was looking for in dm6 since the "hot" treble reports.

It wasn't what i got, the dm6 sound as or more vulgar than the original p4 pro on that part of the spectrum.

Bass seems about the same on both, really, really close. The dm6 can take eQ better than p4 pro as you all know. But the distortion thing on p4 pro is indistinguishable when listening to music. Both of them are warm and mid bass focused, but very even. They can go low as 20hz with a roll off at the end. A mid bass focused BA sounds anywhere like a mid bass focused DD. I love those bass BAs.

The dm6 may give the sense of a bigger soundstage but it's more of a brilliance illusion than a better stage.

Conclusion:

Having them as mutual references: The dm6 sounds like a V compared to p4 pro, wich is an L. The major thing however is the better technical ability of p4 mids, both of them are faulty on treble, in their way, and the bass on p4 pro OOTB sounds about identical to dm6.

80$ dolar less for a more refined earphone, i do find the p4 pro superior, especially considering value.


----------



## NeonHD

I think thephonograph.net deserves some flak. Disabling the ability to copy text is one thing, but disabling right-clicking as a whole? That's just a whole new level of stupid. I always right click to open links in a new tab, and right-clicking in general is useful for a lot of things. What gives them the right (no pun intended) to disable right-click??? Like seriously, it's literally the most pointless decision ever LOL!

If it was a website featuring actual original and creative work (e.g. short stories, essays, paintings, etc.) then yeah I would understand, but for a relatively unknown audio review site, not only is this idiotic but also shows that the reviewers at thephonograph are insecure AF.

The funny thing is that nobody would even want to copy their work. They try so hard to write professionally, yet they still sound like English is their second language.

And often times their reviews are phrased quite condescendingly, saying stuff like "their mids are not very good, but would appeal to many average consumers", as if they think most consumers don't know sh!t about good sound quality.

The only reason I go on there is because they are often the first ones to get their hands on the latest chi-fi, but other than that, their site sucks. Period.


----------



## Slater (Feb 26, 2019)

NeonHD said:


> I think thephonograph.net deserves some flak. Disabling the ability to copy text is one thing, but disabling right-clicking as a whole? That's just a whole new level of stupid. I always right click to open links in a new tab, and right-clicking in general is useful for a lot of things. What gives them the right (no pun intended) to disable right-click??? Like seriously, it's literally the most pointless decision ever LOL!
> 
> If it was a website featuring actual original and creative work (e.g. short stories, essays, paintings, etc.) then yeah I would understand, but for a relatively unknown audio review site, not only is this idiotic but also shows that the reviewers at thephonograph are insecure AF.
> 
> ...



Eh, they’ve always pretty much came across to me as a shill site anyways.

Very generic cookie cutter reviews, that make vague statements that take up space but don’t really say much anything of substance.

But boy do they have coupon codes, banner ads, and affiliate links out the wazoo!

They do offer some value to the community though. They do get stuff early as you pointed out. And they do have nice photos and FR graphs that I’ve used from time to time. I also go there to grab coupon codes for newly-released gear every once in a while. 

I eventually learned that if you simply wait a few more weeks, many sellers on Aliexpress are selling the IEMs at the same price or even below the coupon code price.

So now I honestly don’t even bother, because all I’m doing by using their coupon codes is lining their pockets with whatever seller kickbacks they are getting.


----------



## audio123

IryxBRO said:


> I've got silver version, want this black one as well....






paulindss said:


> How about KPE vs Nature sound ns-5 ???
> 
> You are the only one that has heard both i think, and i am suspicious about hese two having the same brand behind, based on the cable, tips and the driver tech.


In brief, the NS-5 has a richer vocals presentation than the KPE with a full-bodied sound. Hope this helps. Cheers! 



PeterDLai said:


> Full review coming soon?
> 
> Could you see anybody finding these "shrill sounding with emphasis on upper midrange and treble"? It seems like toranku here on Head-Fi is the only one that has anything bad to say about the sound so far.


Yea, full review coming soon. Not really from what I have tried so far!


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 26, 2019)

Slater said:


> Eh, they’ve always pretty much came across to me as a shill site anyways.
> 
> Very generic cookie cutter reviews, that make vague statements that take up space but don’t really say much anything of substance.
> 
> ...




The phonograph does not offer anything w.r.t. soundstage, detail resolution etc... it is all bla bla...if you find it between pictures and ads. And all recent earphones have about the same score. They were better two years ago.


----------



## DynamicEars (Feb 27, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> i will put the **** at the same league as Final E5000 and Moondrop Kanas Pro, and they are 25$, let that sink for a moment



reallyyy????????? I need to carefully buy iem right now, too many iems lying around in my cupboard



audio123 said:


> The Tanchjim Oxygen in the black color variant. The overall sound is clean & detailed. Bass presentation is light with a tight & defined articulation. Midrange is imbued with a tinge of warmth. Vocals are clear with no signs of aggression. Treble is controlled & smooth with moderate sparkle and the extension is good. The soundstage has great width & depth. As its name suggests, music is like oxygen. Happy listening, as always!






IryxBRO said:


> I've got silver version, want this black one as well....



What a beauty in black!! This is what i want for KP finishing, solid matte black, fingerprint free



Slater said:


> Is the KP an endgame IEM for you or something?



no slater, it will be yours


----------



## Animagus (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey guys! Here is an update to the* Tonking T4 tuning change confusion*.

Below are graphs from @Hawaiibadboy and @hakuzen of their T4s for comparison. I personally know that Hakuzen's setup is well calibrated as he has kept me in the loop about it. Sadly, don't know much about HBB's.

Taking all the variables of the measurement rig into account, they're actually not quite different above 125Hz. HBB's bass roll off is a little off probably because of an improper seal or difference in quality of the measurement mic (Hakuzen's input). My unit certainly doesn't start rolling off around 125Hz with such a steep slope (that's like a -12dB slope Low-cut at 125Hz).

Anyway, after looking at the graphs, I don't think there are 2 differently tuned T4s. The slight differences are measurement variations. HBB and I have units are from the same batch. @hakuzen and @superuser1 both got theirs a couple of months back.

Toneking anyway told me that they refined T4 some time back (I don't know when exactly) and the changes weren't major enough to give the model a new name or version. I can't really make out what they changed really. I don't even know why they even mentioned it to me as the changes they made are indiscernible in the graph.

*So I guess it's safe to say that there are no 2 different versions of the Toneking T4, certainly not different enough to differentiate. So I guess all the units bought within the last couple of months should sound the same.*

For reference, my, hakuzen, superuser1's T4s have a nice resin based thick nozzle with a shape like CIEMs.

Here are the graphs for your reference.

Hakuzen's T4.



HBB's T4


----------



## ShakyJake

IryxBRO said:


> Here is my full review of hyped Moondrop Kanas Pro (and comparison to other popular IEMs).
> 
> Link to my blog
> On HeadFi



Thanks for the detailed review and the comparisons. One day I might break my piggy bank and get a Kanas Pro...


----------



## ShakyJake

Otto Motor said:


> Here they are, the NiceHCK N3 -- presently burning in for the next 125 hours.
> 
> Here my burn-in maths:
> 
> ...


Otto, I think that your math (and physics) are a bit off.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 27, 2019)

ShakyJake said:


> Otto, I think that your math (and physics) are a bit off.


Could be, I thought my spreadheet was correct...should it be gazillions?


----------



## ShakyJake

Otto Motor said:


> Could be, I thought my spreadheet was correct...should it be gazillions?


What I meant was that I don't believe that you can speed up the burn-in process by increasing the frequency of the signal. But, you know that...


----------



## CoiL (Feb 27, 2019)

Slater said:


> Is the KP an endgame IEM for you or something?


For me it is  I haven`t yet found song/genre/album that KPE (with modded nozzle filter) fails to present in unenjoyable manner. I don`t know if You saw my comment but for me it is like taking all the good from modded IT01 + all the good from properly amped ZS5v1 (soundstage) and add up greatly improved mids. I can`t find a fault in it`s sound.
Of course YMMV and everybody have different hearing, gear, taste, fit, tips etc. ...but You already know that and all I have to say is that I wish You find something like that for Yourself too!

Even though **** is very appealing... I ask myself why the f=c4 I would need these?


FastAndClean said:


> i have a different perspective, i prefer to have a couple of earphones that sound different from each other but still overall with good technicalities, to have a choice depending on mood or music type, i don't chase some end game, i don't believe in it


Yeah, that`s good. I`m still doubting selling my IT01 as it sounds darn great with some genres, would be good to have choice, not that KPE sucks at those genres.


----------



## IryxBRO

My review of Auglamour F300 basic beginner IEMs. Good performance on lows and might be a good beginning but not in pink color 

My blog
HeadFi


----------



## CoiL

IryxBRO said:


> Good performance on lows...


Interesting if there are production differences or something as I`ve read several ppl claiming bad performance @ bass area, with really slow bass.


----------



## IryxBRO

CoiL said:


> Interesting if there are production differences or something as I`ve read several ppl claiming bad performance @ bass area, with really slow bass.



It depends from which perspective to look at it. This is a beginner model IEMs. If you've never had other IEMs like KB100 or other good options - Auglamour could be a good start.


----------



## audio123

@CoiL I do agree too on the bass aspect, it is on the weaker side of things with moderate extension and average decay. Midrange is laid-back & treble is smooth. As mentioned by @IryxBRO , I feel it definitely serves its purpose as a beginner model IEM with its pricing.

Cheers & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## IryxBRO

CoiL said:


> Interesting if there are production differences or something as I`ve read several ppl claiming bad performance @ bass area, with really slow bass.



BTW - really slow bass is Whizzer Kylin


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My (Late) review of Brainwavz B400 Quad BA's is up. 
Not bad, not phenomenal, personally I adore them because there no harshness but perhaps people will find it lack sparkle. 
Anyway, to me its the best Brainwavz from the 5 I try and well tuned for multi BA.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/br...armature-earphones.22688/reviews#review-21675


----------



## Otto Motor

ShakyJake said:


> What I meant was that I don't believe that you can speed up the burn-in process by increasing the frequency of the signal. But, you know that...


Misunderstanding: Different frequencies run at difference cycles...obviously...and we typically look at the 20-20,000 kHz range. The processes operate simultaneously.


----------



## Makahl

>  a beginner model IEM 

Is that a cute way to say something is bad nowadays? It's $34. Let's say it's not a beginner price for Chi-FI and... why would you guys suggest it to a beginner when you have:

- Moondrop Crescent 
- Sony MH755
- Blitzwolf BW-ES1
- HIFI Walker 
- KZ ZSN... etc

If I were a beginner definitely I'd prefer to start w/ something better for the money.


----------



## BrunoC

Makahl said:


> >  a beginner model IEM
> 
> Is that a cute way to say something is bad nowadays? It's $34. Let's say it's not a beginner price for Chi-FI and... why would you guys suggest it to a beginner when you have:
> 
> ...




- **** for 22€ is unbeatable IMO.
- KZ ZS7 for 33€ is also incredible.

Next step is only begins at 100€, I believe.


----------



## FastAndClean

BrunoC said:


> - **** for 22€ is unbeatable IMO.
> - KZ ZS7 for 33€ is also incredible.
> 
> Next step is only begins at 100€, I believe.


**** drags down 100$ in ears like the massdrop edc3 in the deep water killing them quickly


----------



## peter123

IryxBRO said:


> My review of Auglamour F300 basic beginner IEMs. Good performance on lows and might be a good beginning but not in pink color
> 
> My blog
> HeadFi



Hmm, interesting. Seems as you've got a very different experience from them than I did. Wonder if it's unit variations or just differences in personal preference.


----------



## BrunoC (Feb 27, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> **** drags down 100$ in ears like the massdrop edc3 in the deep water killing them quickly



Here's mine with the MMCX KZ Mixed Copper/Silver 8 Core Cable and Spinfits.

Today listening to this with the Fiio E07K DAC/AMP, I thought that sound can't get much better than this...


----------



## peter123

audio123 said:


> @CoiL I do agree too on the bass aspect, it is on the weaker side of things with moderate extension and average decay. Midrange is laid-back & treble is smooth. As mentioned by @IryxBRO , I feel it definitely serves its purpose as a beginner model IEM with its pricing.
> 
> Cheers & Happy Listening, as always!



So beginners doesn't like good sound


----------



## superuser1

BrunoC said:


> Here's mine with the MMXC KZ Mixed Copper/Silver 8 Core Cable and Spinfits.
> 
> Today listening to this with the Fiio E07K DAC, I tought that sound can't get much better than this...


Which spinfit is that?


----------



## FastAndClean

BrunoC said:


> Here's mine with the MMXC KZ Mixed Copper/Silver 8 Core Cable.


very nice, the hype is real on this one


----------



## FastAndClean

peter123 said:


> Hmm, interesting. Seems as you've got a very different experience from them than I did. Wonder if it's unit variations or just differences in personal preference.


or added sugar


----------



## peter123 (Feb 27, 2019)

Makahl said:


> >  a beginner model IEM
> 
> Is that a cute way to say something is bad nowadays? It's $34. Let's say it's not a beginner price for Chi-FI and... why would you guys suggest it to a beginner when you have:
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. I'd easily pick the QT2, QT3, MH755, ZSN, D4 and even the old ED9 over the F300.


----------



## BrunoC

superuser1 said:


> Which spinfit is that?



It's the standard CP100 Medium. Usually the color is clear transparent, but  this time I got a black one instead. Doesn't look bad with the ****.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-P...378.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d5vbohm


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> Hmm, interesting. Seems as you've got a very different experience from them than I did. Wonder if it's unit variations or just differences in personal preference.


Having the F200 and knowing how extraordinary the build quality is, I doubt they would have problems with unit variation.


----------



## vessel

peter123 said:


> Hmm, interesting. Seems as you've got a very different experience from them than I did. Wonder if it's unit variations or just differences in personal preference.



I have the F300 and overall I've been pretty happy with mine. Considering the build quality and how comfortable they are, I find it easy to like them. They don't sound as great as my other IEMs but they really aren't that bad.


----------



## peter123

vessel said:


> I have the F300 and overall I've been pretty happy with mine. Considering the build quality and how comfortable they are, I find it easy to like them. They don't sound as great as my other IEMs but they really aren't that bad.



Different strokes for different folks I'd guess. Fit and build quality is very nice but the sound is pretty mediocre to me. I'd even go as far as saying they're one of the worst IEM's I've heard in a long time. YMMV and obviously does in this case.


----------



## IryxBRO

Makahl said:


> >  a beginner model IEM
> 
> Is that a cute way to say something is bad nowadays? It's $34. Let's say it's not a beginner price for Chi-FI and... why would you guys suggest it to a beginner when you have:
> 
> ...



Ok, but you also have Hidizs EP3, KZ ED16, GeekWold - that the ones I've been dealing with any that are worse.


----------



## IryxBRO

FastAndClean said:


> or added sugar



Nope. The best among those that I've heard in <$35.


----------



## Wiljen

peter123 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I'd easily pick the QT2, QT3, MH755, ZSN, D4 and even the old ED9 over the F300.



I'll agree wtih D4, MH755, and ZSN but the QT2 and QT3 have other problems and I cannot in good conscious say they are better then the F300.  (Maybe not worse, but equally flawed in different ways).


----------



## IryxBRO

peter123 said:


> Different strokes for different folks I'd guess. Fit and build quality is very nice but the sound is pretty mediocre to me. I'd even go as far as saying they're one of the worst IEM's I've heard in a long time. YMMV and obviously does in this case.



the worst that I've heard were KZ ED16 and EP-3. F300 are better for me.


----------



## Bartig (Feb 27, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> very nice, the hype is real on this one


I'm going to counter a bit on the **** hype.

They're praised for their neutrality multiple times, but I don't think they are. They drag some normally not bassy songs towards bassy and when pieces get more crowded, that bass tends to sounds a little distorted. I've heard some medium quality recorded songs drown on the ****, amped or unamped. I also find the sound signature flattens the differences between songs a bit - songs tend to sound a bit the same. Share the same warmth, lose their original character.

Comparing with the Tin Audio T2, that one leaves more room for the original tonality of instruments and songs. It also sounds cleaner. So do the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore and Alwup C630, although the latter hands in the warmer mids to achieve just that.

The **** sounds detailed, with a lot of accents in its soundstage, but due to the slight distortions in the bass in crowded pieces, some sibilance and coloring, I wouldn't say it's a new low budget holy grail.


----------



## FastAndClean (Feb 27, 2019)

Bartig said:


> I'm going to counter a bit on the **** hype.
> 
> They're praised for their neutrality multiple times, but I don't think they are. They drag some normally not bassy songs towards bassy and when pieces get more crowded, that bass tends to sounds a little distorted. I've heard some medium quality recorded songs drown on the ****, amped or unamped. I also find the sound signature flattens the differences between songs a bit - songs tend to sound a bit the same. Share the same warmth, lose their original character.
> 
> ...


never heard any distortions on my pair, and i boost the sub bass for fun sometimes, the woofer is very capable, it can take very large boost and stay clean and tight at all times
tin 2 has noting against the ****, lifeless bright mess


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 27, 2019)

audioreviews.org proudly presents a new team member: *Loomis T. Johnson*.

As a quick start, here his *famous second opinions* on the

*EZAudio D4*

*Knowledge Zenith ED16*
*
TRN V80*

We have also secured the services of a high-profile earphone and headphone wiz from another forum.


----------



## peter123

IryxBRO said:


> the worst that I've heard were KZ ED16 and EP-3. F300 are better for me.



Yeah, of course I've heard worse as well. It's just that it's a long time ago and probably nothing at this price point. I still find it strange that someone would give these a four start rating given their technical capabilities (or rather lack of them) but like I said YMMV as always. Anyway good to have e reference point when reading opinions on other gear.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Can't imagine the F300 could be any worse than the Geek Wold GK3. That's probably the worst iem I've heard, and by a pretty wide margin, in a while.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Can't imagine the F300 could be any worse than the Geek Wold GK3. That's probably the worst iem I've heard, and by a pretty wide margin, in a while.



I remember when that hype train was full steam ahead. Like many invariably do, it fell off the rails.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> I remember when that hype train was full steam ahead. Like many invariably do, it fell off the rails.



That train fell off real quick thankfully. They do have some merits, like the design and build, but they're bottom of the barrel compared to most in the segment when it comes to sound. The only things I can think of offhand that were worse, and they were a lot worse, were the Ty Hi-Z F300M and F32MT ear buds. Those two were god awful...


----------



## Slater (Feb 27, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> That train fell off real quick thankfully. They do have some merits, like the design and build, but they're bottom of the barrel compared to most in the segment when it comes to sound. The only things I can think of offhand that were worse, and they were a lot worse, were the Ty Hi-Z F300M and F32MT ear buds. Those two were god awful...



Luckily I avoided many of the hype-trains-gone-wrong. I’d say my worst were the KZ LP3, JBMMJ MJ9013, and a few QKZ models.

Is there a “worst of” thread anywhere? We have so many of these “best of” threads, it would be nice to kick back and double face palm some of our worst gear purchases...


----------



## HungryPanda

add the K's 200 to that god awful list


----------



## Bartig (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh! Are we doing worst earphones? Awesome.

I JUST bought the Nisheng 3D - one of the most sold AliExpress earphones. Three dollar. For fun. To see what they're like.



Review: Earpods are better.


----------



## DocHoliday (Feb 27, 2019)

BrunoC said:


> - **** for 22€ is unbeatable IMO.
> - KZ ZS7 for 33€ is also incredible.
> 
> Next step is only begins at 100€, I believe.





peter123 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I'd easily pick the QT2, QT3, MH755, ZSN, D4 and even the old ED9 over the F300.





Slater said:


> Luckily I avoided many of the hype-trains-gone-wrong.



So far, I've only spent about half an hour with the KB100 and the re-cabled MH755 but I can confidently say that both are worth the time and money you'll invest.


----------



## Otto Motor

I may have a candidate for the worst earphone ever...didn't dare to unpack them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> I may have a candidate for the worst earphone ever...didn't dare to unpack them.



Those had a bit of a following around here for a while. Would actually like to get another set myself. Fun pair of iems. Might have to swing by Winners and see what they've got.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 27, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> Those had a bit of a following around here for a while. Would actually like to get another set myself. Fun pair of iems. Might have to swing by Winners and see what they've got.


Check Visions...errr...yeah...bad memories. 
https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/details.aspx?categoryId=173&productId=36361&sku=HAFX103MB

In Calgary, I found these JVCs in one of two Winners, and well hidden away/out of place between some phone cases, a single specimen. I'd say it was a big coincidence...but you may have better luck in ON.

The reason why I got them is because they are reminiscent of the JVC FD01, which I would LOVE to get my hands one -- even if only for a couple of days.


----------



## Palash

DocHoliday said:


> So far, I've only spent about half an hour with the KB100 and the re-cabled MH755 but I can confidently say that both are worth the time and money you'll invest.


Yes BQEYZ KB100 is very good for it's price. All BQEYZ products are at least well priced and good sounding.


----------



## DynamicEars

DocHoliday said:


> So far, I've only spent about half an hour with the KB100 and the re-cabled MH755 but I can confidently say that both are worth the time and money you'll invest.



I own both of these.. already post so many times how good they re. KB100 is my best pick at sub $50, it will become better after burn in


----------



## CoiL (Feb 28, 2019)

Makahl said:


> >  a beginner model IEM
> Is that a cute way to say something is bad nowadays? It's $34. Let's say it's not a beginner price for Chi-FI and... why would you guys suggest it to a beginner when you have:
> 
> - Moondrop Crescent
> ...





BrunoC said:


> - **** for 22€ is unbeatable IMO.
> - KZ ZS7 for 33€ is also incredible.
> Next step is only begins at 100€, I believe.


EXACTLY! Beginner model - What? There are lot of other options...


Bartig said:


> I'm going to counter a bit on the **** hype.
> 
> They're praised for their neutrality multiple times, but I don't think they are. They drag some normally not bassy songs towards bassy and when pieces get more crowded, that bass tends to sounds a little distorted. I've heard some medium quality recorded songs drown on the ****, amped or unamped. I also find the sound signature flattens the differences between songs a bit - songs tend to sound a bit the same. Share the same warmth, lose their original character.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a counter-strike! Always refreshing to read something opposing not just hype...


----------



## snip3r77

my last purchase was QT2 a year ago, may I know what are the good stuff that are released recently that is good? Signature : balanced with bass boost ( no piercing highs )


----------



## DynamicEars

snip3r77 said:


> my last purchase was QT2 a year ago, may I know what are the good stuff that are released recently that is good? Signature : balanced with bass boost ( no piercing highs )



For how much?
BQEYZ KB100 very nice balanced with a little bit bass boost for less than $50
Extra bonus : metal body, good soundstage and smoothness


----------



## darmanastartes

I'd put the Fiio F1 and the Rose North Forest up for the worst IEMs I've heard in recent memory.


----------



## B9Scrambler

darmanastartes said:


> I'd put the Fiio F1 and the Rose North Forest up for the worst IEMs I've heard in recent memory.



I'm not the only one that wasn't a fan of the F1. Good to know. Build was nice and the cable was amazing, but they just lacked any excitement whatsoever.


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> I may have a candidate for the worst earphone ever...didn't dare to unpack them.




Frequency Range 25Hz to 950Hz


----------



## manukmanohar

darmanastartes said:


> I'd put the Fiio F1 and the Rose North Forest up for the worst IEMs I've heard in recent memory.



Amen! Rose North Forest was the first one that came to mind. I'm aware that quite a few members who received loved them; but mine were absolutely atrocious not solved by numerous tip change or  tons of hours of "burn-in".


----------



## CoiL

manukmanohar said:


> Amen! Rose North Forest was the first one that came to mind. I'm aware that quite a few members who received loved them; but mine were absolutely atrocious not solved by numerous tip change or  tons of hours of "burn-in".


Same here - absolutely THE WORST chi-fi hype train I have ever jumped on...


----------



## crabdog

While we're on the subject I'll chime in. My worst IEM in recent times was the Geek Wold GK3. I'm still pretty mad about the T2 Pro as well.


----------



## Terran Earthson

A bit late to the hype train, but damn C10 are good, unexpectedly better than QT2, now I can finally Feel the bass and the female vocals are just phenomenal, no sibilance, no harsh peaks, gonna stick with them for a long while.


----------



## silverfishla

I’m taking one for the team.  Ordered the Crescent....not the Moondrop Crescent, but the Faaeal Cresent which is a single APET Dynamic driver configuration.  $25, no reviews.  I thought it might be interesting as I like the driver in the EP10 NiceHck and thought it might be similar but in a different form factor.  Offered in two disgusting colors:  brass and pinkish brass.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 28, 2019)

I had an iem which I believed was really bad...but with growing knowledge, I like it now quite a bit: the balanced, homogeneous, well-timbred Soundmagic E10C. A great single DD: slightly warm and not too fat sounding. Well tempered bass. No irritating peaks, including that awful 3 kHz Chifi peak.

Isn't that smooth curve a beauty?


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> While we're on the subject I'll chime in... I'm still pretty mad about the T2 Pro as well.



I still don’t know what they were thinking on the Pro.

Doing the opposite of what everyone was asking for would basically be like KZ releasing a cable where the y split is so low it’s 1” away from the 3.5mm plug, AND the entire length of the cable is 1 giant memory wire.


----------



## Slater (Feb 28, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> I’m taking one for the team.  Ordered the Crescent....not the Moondrop Crescent, but the Faaeal Cresent which is a single APET Dynamic driver configuration.  $25, no reviews.  I thought it might be interesting as I like the driver in the EP10 NiceHck and thought it might be similar but in a different form factor.  Offered in two disgusting colors:  brass and pinkish brass.



Thanks for taking one for the team!

Faaeal Does make some good stuff. Their Snow Lotus and Datura-X earbuds are very well regarded.

I make a prediction based on this promo image:




I read that as meaning boom boom boom bass.

Although I do like the EP10. How did you find out it uses the same driver? I wonder if Faaeal made the EP10 for NiceHCK? It even uses the same cable.

I actually kinda like the brass shell. I wonder if it’s real brass, or a cheaper metal like zinc colored to look brass?


----------



## silverfishla

Slater said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team!
> 
> Faaeal Does make some good stuff. Their Snow Lotus and Datura-X earbuds are very well regarded.
> 
> ...


They both use a PET type driver ( a poly) which usually has a good bass (so this promo makes sense).  It probably is not the exact same driver (who knows), but I really liked the very good full range of the EP10 and it's natural sound.  I've got the Datura X earbuds, and I really like that too.  I also like the "Faaeal" tuning, which is usually kinda open sounding.  Hoping my instincts are right and it's got a bit of that in it.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Busted out the TinHiFi T1 today for a listen and... it's too bad they never really took off. Such a silky smooth, easygoing sound. Plus it's got some extra guts in the low end that the T2 was missing. 

​


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Busted out the TinHiFi T1 today for a listen and... it's too bad they never really took off. Such a silky smooth, easygoing sound. Plus it's got some extra guts in the low end that the T2 was missing.
> 
> ​



Is fit awkward/shallow on those? I seem to remember that being a complaint due to the flat body.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Is fit awkward/shallow on those? I seem to remember that being a complaint due to the flat body.



They do have a short nozzle and shallow fit that gave Zelda some troubles (don't recall it being a deal breaker for anyone else), but it's easy to get around; longer tips. KZ Starlines, Spintfits, bi-flange, tri-flange, etc.

Edit: For me it was an easier fit than the Whizzer Kylin, ED16, Auglamour R8, and some others.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just took my T1's out for a spin because of your post and they are splendid sounding. I never really gave them a chance as I got so many other iems and earbuds around the same time


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> They do have a short nozzle and shallow fit that gave Zelda some troubles (don't recall it being a deal breaker for anyone else), but it's easy to get around; longer tips. KZ Starlines, Spintfits, bi-flange, tri-flange, etc.
> 
> Edit: For me it was an easier fit than the Whizzer Kylin, ED16, Auglamour R8, and some others.



Cool, as long as Starlines or Spinfits work that’s perfect.

Thanks!


----------



## B9Scrambler

HungryPanda said:


> Just took my T1's out for a spin because of your post and they are splendid sounding. I never really gave them a chance as I got so many other iems and earbuds around the same time



Yeah! They've been overlooked for sure. I've got some good stuff in at the moment (see profile pic) but the T1 isn't leaving me wanting. TinHiFi can tune an earphone. Would love to see what they could do if they moved more upscale.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> Frequency Range 25Hz to 950Hz


I know peeps that use those and seem to like them. I always want to go up to them at work or something and give them a ZSN or a ZST or something but always figure they will make that "horror face" and then preceed to trash them as horrible sounding vile trash.



silverfishla said:


> I’m taking one for the team.  Ordered the Crescent....not the Moondrop Crescent, but the Faaeal Cresent which is a single APET Dynamic driver configuration.  $25, no reviews.  I thought it might be interesting as I like the driver in the EP10 NiceHck and thought it might be similar but in a different form factor.  Offered in two disgusting colors:  brass and pinkish brass.


 I really wanted to try those out. Its going to be difficult to resist if you give a thumbs up. BTW its a different driver then EP10. EP10 is 11mm and Faaeal is 10mm. Anyway eagerly awaiting your opinion.



Slater said:


> I still don’t know what they were thinking on the Pro.
> 
> Doing the opposite of what everyone was asking for would basically be like KZ releasing a cable where the y split is so low it’s 1” away from the 3.5mm plug, AND the entire length of the cable is 1 giant memory wire.


Please. Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Yeah! They've been overlooked for sure. I've got some good stuff in at the moment (see profile pic) but the T1 isn't leaving me wanting. TinHiFi can tune an earphone. Would love to see what they could do if they moved more upscale.



I feel the same way about BQEYZ. I plan on watching both brands closely in the coming years.

I wish T1 had a no-mic option. I understand the intended audience were cell phone users.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 28, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> Just took my T1's out for a spin because of your post and they are splendid sounding. I never really gave them a chance as I got so many other iems and earbuds around the same time



You got them as trade with me... forget what I got.  I don't think you ever did listen to them.  I had trouble with the fit... partly because of it being over ear along with the type of body it has.

I remember... that and the QT2 in exchange for that RHA  (which I subsequently gave back for some reason).

Second edit... I remember why... I wanted that DT8 that suddenly arrived along with the Kylin... lol.


----------



## Sandbox2

how does the CCA c16 compare to the KZ zs 10/ as 10?


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 28, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I had an iem which I believed was really bad...but with growing knowledge, I like it now quite a bit: the balanced, homogeneous, well-timbred Soundmagic E10C. A great single DD: slightly warm and not too fat sounding. Well tempered bass. No irritating peaks, including that awful 3 kHz Chifi peak.
> 
> Isn't that smooth curve a beauty?



And here the opposite of smooth:








Spoiler: And here more horror - two "wheelbarrels": JVC bass extreme and NiceHCK N3


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Feb 28, 2019)

I might like that N3. Wanna let me try it out? LOL. That 2k pump is usually done to give a little edge and energy to guitars and vocals. Too much and yikes! Too little and things get soft and smooth.


----------



## TechnoidFR

cobrabucket said:


> I have the BGVP DM6 and love it. Also ordered the Kanas Moondrop Pro, but it's from Massdrop so it won't ship until March. Guess we'll see whether the C16 or KPE gets here first... Anyways, comparisons and impressions to come.





Otto Motor said:


> And here the opposite of smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that explain the metallic side of the sound?


----------



## Antenne

Some time ago, I recommended the LAFI EN303 to a colleague at work and ordered it from Amazon for him. Unfortunately, his cat has chewed the cable. I'm looking for cheap replacement but it's not a standard mmcx (the amazon description is wrong). It is a coaxial DC plug 2mm diameter, as it is probably used by Mee Audio too. Are there any other brands that use this type of connector? Does anyone know a cheap cable with such plugs? Is there a typical name for this type to search for?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Earphone...TF8&qid=1551400839&sr=8-1&keywords=lafi+en303


----------



## assassin10000

At that price... buy another? 

Doubt there's a cheaper cable available separate.


----------



## Slater (Feb 28, 2019)

Antenne said:


> Some time ago, I recommended the LAFI EN303 to a colleague at work and ordered it from Amazon for him. Unfortunately, his cat has chewed the cable. I'm looking for cheap replacement but it's not a standard mmcx (the amazon description is wrong). It is a coaxial DC plug 2mm diameter, as it is probably used by Mee Audio too. Are there any other brands that use this type of connector? Does anyone know a cheap cable with such plugs? Is there a typical name for this type to search for?
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Earphone...TF8&qid=1551400839&sr=8-1&keywords=lafi+en303



Looks like the same cable as QKZ W1 Pro, iRock A8, and others.

I bought a bunch of no name piston style IEMs on Amazon that were marked down to a few dollars each, and they all had that same plug as well.


----------



## Zerohour88

B9Scrambler said:


> Yeah! They've been overlooked for sure. I've got some good stuff in at the moment (see profile pic) but the T1 isn't leaving me wanting. TinHiFi can tune an earphone. Would love to see what they could do if they moved more upscale.



the T1 fit felt so intuitive once you get used to the CIEM-like technique (spin bore into the canal), plus Tin managed to also copy the sound sig of the Dita Answer while also copying the body shape. I always wonder if I should rebuy the T1 again every time its brought up. Maybe once its on a clearance sale or something


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 28, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> Busted out the TinHiFi T1 today for a listen and... it's too bad they never really took off. Such a silky smooth, easygoing sound. Plus it's got some extra guts in the low end that the T2 was missing.
> 
> ​


I finally measured them...graph looks great! Very similar to the Soundmagic E10C.








Spoiler: More Goodies: comparison T1/T2 and T1/E10C


----------



## Otto Motor

TechnoidFR said:


> So that explain the metallic side of the sound?


Shrillness!


----------



## 1clearhead

I still own two SoundMAGIC E10's and still listen to them once and a while.  They are still my chill-out-and-relax IEM's...


----------



## TechnoidFR

@Otto Motor 

Hum

Don't understand


----------



## IryxBRO

Last of the Tanchjim IEMs line up in my hands - Cora IEMs (beginner, teenager model with V-sound)
My blog
HeadFi


----------



## MrDelicious

Otto Motor said:


> I finally measured them...graph looks great! Very similar to the Soundmagic E10C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you measurements raw or compensated?


----------



## randomnin (Mar 1, 2019)

NeonHD said:


> I think thephonograph.net deserves some flak. Disabling the ability to copy text is one thing, but disabling right-clicking as a whole? That's just a whole new level of stupid. I always right click to open links in a new tab, and right-clicking in general is useful for a lot of things. What gives them the right (no pun intended) to disable right-click??? Like seriously, it's literally the most pointless decision ever LOL!
> 
> If it was a website featuring actual original and creative work (e.g. short stories, essays, paintings, etc.) then yeah I would understand, but for a relatively unknown audio review site, not only is this idiotic but also shows that the reviewers at thephonograph are insecure AF.
> 
> ...


Though it beats any reviewer and her\his webpage if there's no graphs in it, in my opinion.

And one with THD, too, would be king of them all; so rtings.com, but they have too little Chi-Fi.


----------



## nxnje

NeonHD said:


> I think thephonograph.net deserves some flak. Disabling the ability to copy text is one thing, but disabling right-clicking as a whole? That's just a whole new level of stupid. I always right click to open links in a new tab, and right-clicking in general is useful for a lot of things. What gives them the right (no pun intended) to disable right-click??? Like seriously, it's literally the most pointless decision ever LOL!
> 
> If it was a website featuring actual original and creative work (e.g. short stories, essays, paintings, etc.) then yeah I would understand, but for a relatively unknown audio review site, not only is this idiotic but also shows that the reviewers at thephonograph are insecure AF.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Personally, i do not like thephonograph. 
Their reviews say nothing and sometimes it seems like they can't actually speak english and make complete phrases.
Their reviews have some votes that i would never give and watching somewhere else around the web you can see they have some discording reviews as well.
Like you come here on head-fi, you watch reviews of product and 3 reviews say the same thing. Then you go on their site and something is totally different.
Even if i am an unknown review, i would never copy their reviews as i don't personally like them and i do not like the way the speak about sound.
Their site is even a bit confusing and full of ads and spam.



randomnin said:


> Though it beats any reviewer and her\his webpage if there's no graphs in it, in my opinion.
> 
> And one with THD, too, would be king of them all; so rtings.com, but they have too little Chi-Fi.


I do not think graph is the way to be a better reviewer.
I'm an unknown reviewer and i don't have money to buy a graph drawing setup, just a student with a few money that reviews when asked and when i buy something.
A review can be good even without graphs (certainly graph are appreciated but not fundamental).


----------



## randomnin

Otto Motor said:


> I had an iem which I believed was really bad...but with growing knowledge, I like it now quite a bit: the balanced, homogeneous, well-timbred Soundmagic E10C. A great single DD: slightly warm and not too fat sounding. Well tempered bass. No irritating peaks, including that awful 3 kHz Chifi peak.
> 
> Isn't that smooth curve a beauty?


But, but Harman...



nxnje said:


> I do not think graph is the way to be a better reviewer.
> I'm an unknown reviewer and i don't have money to buy a graph drawing setup, just a student with a few money that reviews when asked and when i buy something.
> A review can be good even without graphs (certainly graph are appreciated but not fundamental).


As for me, if the graph is a mess, then the reviewer can say whatever, it's all of deaf ears already.
If there's no graphs available then, of course, I make do with reviewers' reputation and coherence, but that's the longer, more annoying method.

Also, take note that saying what I said is a great method to annoy the considerable amount of very active non-graph reviewers here. Trolololol. Okay, but seriously, my statements were made with utmost sincerity, do not stop the rage train.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Thanks for a counter-strike!


how about two overhand rights to that counter strike, i think your guy is out cold
Feb 28, 2019 at 4:52 PM

 Post #16497 of 16516



 
*Nymphonomaniac*
*  Headphoneus Supremus 
*
*Joined: * Jan 21, 2013
*Location: *French Quebec, Canada
*Posts: * 1,651
*Likes: *1,652
JUST.

What-WOW.



 





Feb 28, 2019 at 10:55 PM

 Post #16500 of 16516



 
*mathi8vadhanan*
*  1000+ Head-Fier 
*
*Joined: * May 29, 2014
*Posts: * 1,059
*Likes: *394
Nymphonomaniac said: ↑
JUST.

What-WOW.



 


Click to expand...
What, indeed. These guys know, how to tune an IEM, be it single DD, dual or triple hybrids. Received mine today, as well. Absolutely loving it. This is the baby IE800, I was searching for in chi-fi world. Swapped the cable with one from PT25 and tips from MH755, for improved comfort. These are a steal for under $25.





Source : AK120 II, AK100, Walkman A17, Shanling M0, iPhone 7 Plus 256G
DAC/AMP : Hugo, Mojo, Yulong A28
IEMs : Klipsch X10, 1964 Ears V3, Shure SE535 LTD, IE 800, JH Angie Uni, 64 Audio U12
Headphones : HD700, T51p


----------



## Bartig

FastAndClean said:


> how about two overhand rights to that counter strike, i think your guy is out cold
> Feb 28, 2019 at 4:52 PM
> 
> Post #16497 of 16516
> ...


Yeah because I have absolutely no right to criticize an earphone you love... :/


----------



## FastAndClean

Bartig said:


> Yeah because I have absolutely no right to criticize an earphone you love... :/


defective pairs with distortsions that only you are hearing doesn't count


----------



## Bartig (Mar 1, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> defective pairs with distortsions that only you are hearing doesn't count


Coming of from the OKCSC ZX1 or Sabbat X12 Pro, it's noticeable how the bass is less tight, and has some distortion in medium and bad recorded, crowded tracks.

That doesn't mean my pair is defective.

But this is always the case though, isn't it?

Hype train -> criticasters unwelcome/ 'your pair must be defective' -> new hype train -> 'Oh that last hype train wasn't actually perfect.'


----------



## FastAndClean

Bartig said:


> Coming of from the OKCSC ZX1 or Sabbat X12 Pro, it's noticeable how the bass is less tight, and has some distortion in medium and bad recorded tracks.
> 
> That doesn't mean my pair is defective.
> 
> ...


you are the only one complaining about distortion, every other owner here is happy and likes them very much
probably they can`t hear what you are hearing? 
bad pair is not possible from mass produced chi fi in ear?
i don't think so


----------



## FastAndClean

IryxBRO said:


> My review of Auglamour F300 basic beginner IEMs. Good performance on lows and might be a good beginning but not in pink color
> 
> My blog
> HeadFi


Iryx everybody is saying that the F300 is a slow bloated mess, also Toranku said that the Oxygen sound shrill, are you sugar coating for Penon you sneaky fox?


----------



## Otto Motor

MrDelicious said:


> Are you measurements raw or compensated?


Raw!


----------



## audio123

My take on the HiBy R6 Pro. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always.


----------



## superuser1

Bartig said:


> Coming of from the OKCSC ZX1 or Sabbat X12 Pro, it's noticeable how the bass is less tight, and has some distortion in medium and bad recorded, crowded tracks.
> 
> That doesn't mean my pair is defective.
> 
> ...


I am not a fan of the uncohesive sound either!!


----------



## mbwilson111

superuser1 said:


> I am not a fan of the uncohesive sound either!!




I don't even know which iem is being discussed at this point.  Maybe we should always include the name in our replies?


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 1, 2019)

There will be a @loomisjohnson week on *audioreviews.org* starting this weekend. Loomis will have a look at some current Knowledge Zenith models.

And while loomis will hold North America together, the rest of the team is heading over to  CANadaJAM 2019 in London. It will be held at the Hope and Anchor in Islington next week. The Hope and Anchor is the birthplace of *Pub Rock*, a short-lived and not very successful musical style preceding Punk (less than 120,000 albums of this genre sold). Most Pub Rock recordings are poor and therefore a great challenge for earphones and headphones.

The main topics will be the pairing of earphone and beverage, the proposed ban of the 3 kHz peak, and the expectations of a 36-driver earphone retailing at $49. The event is presently booked out. There will be extensive coverage on Head-Fi.

DISCLAIMER: The CANadaJAM London 2019 should not be mistaken for the lesser known CANJAM London 2019, which will take place in July.


----------



## RicHSAD

Bartig said:


> Coming of from the OKCSC ZX1 or Sabbat X12 Pro, it's noticeable how the bass is less tight, and has some distortion in medium and bad recorded, crowded tracks.
> 
> That doesn't mean my pair is defective.
> 
> ...



I don't hear that bass distortion at all to be honest. I have the Sabbat X12 Pro as well and to me they sound like trash compared to the ****. They shouldn't even be mentioned in the same sentence as far as I am concerned.


----------



## superuser1

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't even know which iem is being discussed at this point.  Maybe we should always include the name in our replies?


My apologies .... its a banned manufacturer therefore i refrained .. ****


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks @superuser1 .    I lost track several posts ago and  thought you meant the Kanas Pro!

It happens easily when following several threads at once.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> The main topics will be... the expectations of a 36-driver earphone retailing at $49.



I’m sure that will be some high crawlity!


----------



## loomisjohnson

Gyuyuuiu 0 u


Otto Motor said:


> There will be a @loomisjohnson week on *audioreviews.org* starting this weekend. Loomis will have a look at some current Knowledge Zenith models.
> 
> And while loomis will hold North America together, the rest of the team is heading over to  CANadaJAM 2019 in London. It will be held at the Hope and Anchor in Islington next week. The Hope and Anchor is the birthplace of *Pub Rock*, a short-lived and not very successful musical style preceding Punk (less than 120,000 albums of this genre sold). Most Pub Rock recordings are poor and therefore a great challenge for earphones and headphones.
> 
> ...


unhappily, you're right about the recording quality of pub rock, mainly because nick lowe, who was the go-to genre producer was really dangerous in the studio--his elvis costello and graham parker projects ("this year's model" excluded) sounded mostly horrible--he seemed to do his best work on his own records--"jesus of cool" is actually a good headphone record with a lot of snap crackle and pop.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Another opinion on the NiceHCK P3, fashionably late as always. It's solid but overpriced for the performance on tap.

Head-fi / The Contraptionist


​


----------



## NeonHD

Lol this is every IEM cable debate ever.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 1, 2019)

*audioreviews.org announces a third team member joining @loomisjohnson and me. For good reasons, his background is only available on the blog.

BIODEGRADED (author)*

Biodegraded is a learner-driver at XXXX. He likes listening to different equipment, but hasn’t heard much; likes measuring things, but only vaguely knows what he’s doing; and likes modding things to sound better, but he’s clumsy and often breaks them. Biodegraded is another geologist. Otto has had the pleasure and privilege of knowing him since the early 90s.


He favours a neutral tonal balance but will happily accept a warmer or bassier tilt if it accompanies his preferred delivery – smooth in the mids and highs but a bit drier and punchier in the bass. While he appreciates good gear, if he likes the music he’ll listen with earbuds if he has to.


----------



## Zerohour88

FastAndClean said:


> Iryx everybody is saying that the F300 is a slow bloated mess, also Toranku said that the Oxygen sound shrill, are you sugar coating for Penon you sneaky fox?



Everybody? at least me, @Wiljen and 2 others also have them and didn't think they're "a mess". Lets just count it up to different ears and stop thinking everyone's a shill for not liking or hating what you like/hate.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 2, 2019)

NeonHD said:


> Lol this is every IEM cable debate ever.


This argument is circular. You have to A/B two pairs of the same earphone attached to different cables...and if the difference is not crystal clear, one should rather upgrade by adding the cable money to a higher-end earphone.


----------



## peter123

Bartig said:


> Coming of from the OKCSC ZX1 or Sabbat X12 Pro, it's noticeable how the bass is less tight, and has some distortion in medium and bad recorded, crowded tracks.
> 
> That doesn't mean my pair is defective.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately the most used explanation when someone is trying to criticize the current FOTM is that of course there's a faulty unit. Always funny when someone get a chance to compare the the fault one with a golden one as they pretty much always sounds the same.

This is also a place where not everyone has the same agenda......


----------



## 1clearhead

NeonHD said:


> Lol this is every IEM cable debate ever.


Most illogical? ...I can hear the difference! -Spock


----------



## randomnin

Are there THD measurements of KZ ZS4 somewhere available?
On a related note, has anyone hijacked Rtings.com headphone suggestion voting system already? Shouldn't be too hard if there are no captchas and disposable email blocks...


----------



## snip3r77

DynamicEars said:


> For how much?
> BQEYZ KB100 very nice balanced with a little bit bass boost for less than $50
> Extra bonus : metal body, good soundstage and smoothness



is this a side grade w.r.t to QT2?


----------



## DynamicEars

snip3r77 said:


> is this a side grade w.r.t to QT2?



different signature, but i guess a little bit upgrade. Theyre so smooth, and this KB100 got more upfront mids if you like it. I dont have 1 in hand, sold my RVN QT2 but i still cant let go of my KB100 (even though its just laying around in my drawer)


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 2, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> different signature, but i guess a little bit upgrade. Theyre so smooth, and this KB100 got more upfront mids if you like it. I dont have 1 in hand, sold my RVN QT2 but i still cant let go of my KB100 (even though its just laying around in my drawer)



I too no longer have the QT2 (partly due to fit issues) but I will always have my KB100.  Love the look, the fit, the sound.  I have the blue one.

I think the KB100 suits my music well. Love the mids. I don't listen to EDM but I do listen to a huge variety of music.


----------



## maxxevv

I know quite a few people were on the fence regarding the CCA C16 due to the price.  Well, with the right combination of orders using the Aliexpress app, its fallen below the US$80/- mark as of my last check about an hour ago. 

Its at the "CCA Headphone Store". But prices are on the Aliexpress app. ( shows US$88+ on app and US$92.8 on web browser ) Select item into cart. 

> Select item to "buy" and you will see it drop to US$86+ 

They have discount coupons for combination purchase and you can get US$10/- off the total if the total hits pass US$100/-. US$4/- off if you are over US$30 in purchase. 

DECLARATION: I have no affiliation with the store, just sharing what I think is a very good offer for the C16.  

*Sorry about the wallet though ...  *


----------



## FastAndClean

owners of the Tanchjim Oxygen, please post your impressions here, i am very interested in that in ear 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tanchjim-oxygen-impressions-thread.901366/


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> no more earphones for me, i am not gonna be very useful in the forum from now on i know but i am done





FastAndClean said:


> owners of the Tanchjim Oxygen, please post your impressions here, i am very interested in that in ear
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tanchjim-oxygen-impressions-thread.901366/



LOL! That's the spirit, love Head-fi


----------



## FastAndClean

peter123 said:


> LOL! That's the spirit, love Head-fi


haha, i know, like a drug


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> LOL! That's the spirit, love Head-fi





FastAndClean said:


> haha, i know, like a drug


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> haha, i know, like a drug



Yep


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> haha, i know, like a drug



I am not having that problem with IEMs now.   But earbuds....

Out of control.


----------



## randomnin

maxxevv said:


> I know quite a few people were on the fence regarding the CCA C16 due to the price.  Well, with the right combination of orders using the Aliexpress app, its fallen below the US$80/- mark as of my last check about an hour ago.
> 
> Its at the "CCA Headphone Store". But prices are on the Aliexpress app. ( shows US$88+ on app and US$92.8 on web browser ) Select item into cart.
> 
> ...


The right reason to be a good distance away from the fence is the fact that if C10 is a ZS10 clone with identical drivers, then C16 is an AS10 clone with one driver change, similar casing and sound chamber. And while the former two have a comparable price, the latter two have a cleavage of a factor of two in betwixt, and the argument for such a situation is, chiefly, moar driverz. I have very little trust in any declaration of a leap in sound or build quality happening here, especially one that is fitting the increase in the price tag. Looks like KZ is pulling a rebranding based cash grab, the likelihood of engineering ingeniousness is markedly lower than that of some high-level black magic corporate & marketing arts.


----------



## coflaes

randomnin said:


> The right reason to be a good distance away from the fence is the fact that if C10 is a ZS10 clone with identical drivers, then C16 is an AS10 clone with one driver change, similar casing and sound chamber. And while the former two have a comparable price, the latter two have a cleavage of a factor of two in betwixt, and the argument for such a situation is, chiefly, moar driverz. I have very little trust in any declaration of a leap in sound or build quality happening here, especially one that is fitting the increase in the price tag. Looks like KZ is pulling a rebranding based cash grab, the likelihood of engineering ingeniousness is markedly lower than that of some high-level black magic corporate & marketing arts.


Stop talking bs pls


----------



## PhonoPhi

randomnin said:


> The right reason to be a good distance away from the fence is the fact that if C10 is a ZS10 clone with identical drivers, then C16 is an AS10 clone with one driver change, similar casing and sound chamber. And while the former two have a comparable price, the latter two have a cleavage of a factor of two in betwixt, and the argument for such a situation is, chiefly, moar driverz. I have very little trust in any declaration of a leap in sound or build quality happening here, especially one that is fitting the increase in the price tag. Looks like KZ is pulling a rebranding based cash grab, the likelihood of engineering ingeniousness is markedly lower than that of some high-level black magic corporate & marketing arts.


C10 is the very least a new iteration of ZS10 - better housing and much fuller sound (to my ears).
CA16 vs. AS10 (8 drivers vs. 5 in one shell, which is similar minus the metal top of CA16) - far from your speculations.


----------



## randomnin

coflaes said:


> Stop talking bs pls


This is the Internet - the land of the free and bald eagles with laser beam eyes, so I'll do whatever I goddamn please, thank you very much.
Also, take into your consideration the fact that yesterday was Alex Jones Day, so I might still be riding a legit solid Nazi Alien mecha-clockwork elven high right now, no thank you please.


----------



## randomnin

PhonoPhi said:


> C10 is the very least a new iteration of ZS10 - better housing and much fuller sound (to my ears).
> CA16 vs. AS10 (8 drivers vs. 5 in one shell, which is similar minus the metal top of CA16) - far from your speculations.


Actually my speculations are even more correct than I elaborated. And I did mention that they basically only added more drivers (I'll cede, though, that getting through my awe inspiring word jutsu spaghettini salad could have been more than one should ever be asked to muster; and I'm doing it again), and there ain't very many ways one could convince me that changing the mid BA, removing #31005 or whatever was that other highs BA (vs. AS10) and adding four units of the friggin' ancient #30095 is going to give a sound quality boost equivalent to the doubled monetary value that the C16 is priced at.


----------



## CoiL

randomnin said:


> Actually my speculations are even more correct than I elaborated. And I did mention that they basically only added more drivers (I'll cede, though, that getting through my awe inspiring word jutsu spaghettini salad could have been more than one should ever be asked to muster; and I'm doing it again), and there ain't very many ways one could convince me that changing the mid BA, removing #31005 or whatever was that other highs BA (vs. AS10) and adding four units of the friggin' ancient #30095 is going to give a sound quality boost equivalent to the doubled monetary value that the C16 is priced at.


Do You know differences in crossover design? Just asking... don`t own any of those two.


----------



## randomnin

CoiL said:


> Do You know differences in crossover design? Just asking... don`t own any of those two.


I tend to equalize everything rather frivolously, so I'd guess a crossover (which, per my understanding, just changes the prominence of one driver over another, and they are almost the same in the current case, or the frequencies they are responsible for, and the overall sound signature) doesn't matter much. 
But, as one might have deduced, I as well own neither and just am going on half-sane tangents based upon secondary information sources. Anyhow, the corollary is that this has made my evening much more fun.


----------



## CoiL

Crossover is EVERYTHING with hybrid/multi-BA IEM`s


----------



## PhonoPhi (Mar 2, 2019)

randomnin said:


> Actually my speculations are even more correct than I elaborated. And I did mention that they basically only added more drivers (I'll cede, though, that getting through my awe inspiring word jutsu spaghettini salad could have been more than one should ever be asked to muster; and I'm doing it again), and there ain't very many ways one could convince me that changing the mid BA, removing #31005 or whatever was that other highs BA (vs. AS10) and adding four units of the friggin' ancient #30095 is going to give a sound quality boost equivalent to the doubled monetary value that the C16 is priced at.


Sure, there are a lot of aspiring audiophiles out there judging by numbers (of BA drivers or price tags), frequency curves, reviews of other people - everyone is entitled to their judgements...
To my ears AS10 is a marvel, and as far as listening and valuing opinions - I will stick to what my ears tell me


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Word of advice : take off that terrible grill on the AS10. Sound opens up.


----------



## snip3r77

DynamicEars said:


> different signature, but i guess a little bit upgrade. Theyre so smooth, and this KB100 got more upfront mids if you like it. I dont have 1 in hand, sold my RVN QT2 but i still cant let go of my KB100 (even though its just laying around in my drawer)





mbwilson111 said:


> I too no longer have the QT2 (partly due to fit issues) but I will always have my KB100.  Love the look, the fit, the sound.  I have the blue one.
> 
> I think the KB100 suits my music well. Love the mids. I don't listen to EDM but I do listen to a huge variety of music.



how does it fair compared to T2 with vent mod? Thanks


----------



## mbwilson111

snip3r77 said:


> how does it fair compared to T2 with vent mod? Thanks



I do not have a T2...well, actually I do have an Einsear T2


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 3, 2019)

*audioreviews.org* has finalized its team of authors: after @loomisjohnson and the guy from elsewhere, @Slater completes the magnificent seven (...the other three have a cold today ).

Hope there will be somebody left to switch the light off at Head-Fi.

Loomis is currently having a second look at the *Knowledge Zenith ZS4.*


----------



## DynamicEars

snip3r77 said:


> how does it fair compared to T2 with vent mod? Thanks



Umm Im not modding my iems, i just prefer to EQing them instead. T2 got natural timbre, if KB100 compared to T2, T2 will sound lacks of bass definitely, KB100 is more like W shaped balanced signature, while T2 is more neutral in comparison, I do enhance the bass in T2, but still T2 sounds a bit bright if compared. Both are great iem for their price. KB100 is more fun to listen, on the other side T2 is more analytical with great mids. Both are great in mids area actually. Kb100 has more roll off trebles compared to T2.still have sparkles though. Soundstage wise, KB100 leads.
T2 was my first choice iem sub$50 before I had KB100. But since I got KB100, It pushed T2 to my number 2.


----------



## peter123

randomnin said:


> This is the Internet - the land of the free and bald eagles with laser beam eyes, so I'll do whatever I goddamn please, thank you very much.
> Also, take into your consideration the fact that yesterday was Alex Jones Day, so I might still be riding a legit solid Nazi Alien mecha-clockwork elven high right now, no thank you please.



Nice attitude ... 

I'm sure that with a little bit of imagination you can realize that your pure speculation without having any first hand experience looks pretty ridiculous but by all means knock yourself out if that's what's makes you feel good about yourself. 

Or maybe just another troll......

Have a great life


----------



## randomnin

peter123 said:


> Nice attitude ...
> 
> I'm sure that with a little bit of imagination you can realize that your pure speculation without having any first hand experience looks pretty ridiculous but by all means knock yourself out if that's what's makes you feel good about yourself.
> 
> ...


Well, if you had just put me down in Norwegian that would've been much more useful as a learning experience, since no one, including yourself, has given much in counterargumentation as to why rebranding + more of the same drivers (yeah, that's what you likely are paying for, but if you own the KZ counterparts  - why would you pay?) + same casing = doubled AS10 price. Well, there was that crossover defence - which could change the signature (doesn't matter much) or coherence (no one really has had very many qualms in this area towards the original KZs). Other than my annoyingly flashy expression manner, I stand by this analysis of fundamentals.


----------



## mbwilson111

It is actually against Headfi rules to promote or criticize gear that you do not own... or at least have listened to.  Also none of us can just do as we please.  There are posting guidelines to which we have to conform.  Other users can and do report offensive posts...especially when it becomes personal.  Then the mods come in to clean it all up... which I am sure they hate having to do.  No need to reply... I am possibly already breaking the rules by posting this.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I am not having that problem with IEMs now.   But earbuds....
> 
> Out of control.


How Dare you, how dare you nice lady


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> How Dare you, how dare you nice lady




Haha... I happen to know that you have a nice earbud  At least I do see one in your list.  You have sold some seriously good headphones though!


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> You have sold some seriously good headphones though!


minimalistic setup was always on my mind, no big fat amps, no heavy planars, if i move to another place i can take everything in a small carrying bag, just a lot more convenient to me, less stress more smiles


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 3, 2019)

Getting ready to for a life in flowers. With me on the airplane:

NiceHCK M6 (= BVGP DMG equivalent; mellow against aggressive cabin noise...I hope)
NiceHCK N3 (no idea what it sounds like...broken in for 141 hrs for no good reason...because somebody said so)
JVC HA-FM103M-B (bassy and rugged)

On the player: Nick Lowe (Jesus of Cool, Labour of Love etc.) and Elvis...Costello. Pub Rock.

And yes, I even buy my textile earphone pouches from aliexpress. This one holds my Shanling M0, though.

OHHH...and we now have *five followers on Facebook*. The half dozen will be full, soon.


----------



## IryxBRO

Whoever wants to go wireless with maximum quality (24bit/192KHz, 1.2Mbps by Bluetooth) - here is my thread and review (2nd post, spoiler) of HiBY W5


----------



## darmanastartes

IryxBRO said:


> Whoever wants to go wireless with maximum quality (24bit/192KHz, 1.2Mbps by Bluetooth) - here is my thread and review (2nd post, spoiler) of HiBY W5


I can't understand why they decided to go with a charging cradle instead of having a port on the device like every other receiver.


----------



## crabdog

darmanastartes said:


> I can't understand why they decided to go with a charging cradle instead of having a port on the device like every other receiver.


Because you can take the cradle with you and recharge the device anytime/place you want?


----------



## Slater (Mar 3, 2019)

crabdog said:


> Because you can take the cradle with you and recharge the device anytime/place you want?



And have a place to store it when not in use so you don’t lose or damage it? Since it’s so small, it would be easy to lose. You also don’t need a separate carry case, since the charge case is a carry case.

There could be some reason we don’t know, like the case has circuitry that allows the device to have its firmware updated (or communicate with a phone app). And they didn’t want to put that circuitry in the actual adapter for space reasons.

I’m just guessing on all these things though...


----------



## paulindss

Wiljen said:


> Frequency Range 25Hz to 950Hz



You are missing it. 

It is actually a incredible range for a subwoofer.

You are supossed to use it with other earphone for full range.

Where do are we suposse put the full range one you may ask. Well...


----------



## paulindss (Mar 4, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> And here the opposite of smooth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find the Re-400 a wonderful earphone. Very coherent and in anyway sharp. U shaped, warm and yet not shouty, vocals are rendered in completely different way than the usual asian and thin presentation, they carry a warmer timbre and a fuller body. All that with a precise and controled bass. The t2 in comparision sounds thin for example, altought bigger and better at nitpickind details.
I do find them smooth. The small soundstage would be the only drawback for me.

These days i suspect that the moondrop crescent could be a alternative. The cable on re400 is a mess. 

The tips and the filters that are bundled are wonderful tho


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> I find the Re-400 a wonderful earphone.
> ...The tips and the filters that are bundled are wonderful tho



Some people have ordered the tip/filter kit by itself, just because it _is_ that wonderful!


----------



## Wiljen

paulindss said:


> You are missing it.
> 
> It is actually a incredible range for a subwoofer.
> 
> ...



I'd say best bet, put the full range one in your ears and the Bass abomination in the garbage can.   Sadly, it isn't even a good range for a sub as it goes way too high.  Most would put a low-pass filter somewhere between 60 and 150 Hz when setting up a sub.


----------



## audio123

My take on the HiBy W5. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys!

Finally got the TSMR-3 PRO test sample today and it sounds very very good. I will give it a thorough listen tonight and also compare it to the TSMR-3. I'll report back asap, once I've formed a confident opinion. I'm excited! 

Below is a picture of my Blue TSMR-3 PRO (I don't have my camera with me, Tansio Mirai clicked this before sending it to me)


----------



## Otto Motor

Loomis on the Knowledge Zenith ZSN: *audioreviews.org*


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> I find the Re-400 a wonderful earphone. Very coherent and in anyway sharp. U shaped, warm and yet not shouty, vocals are rendered in completely different way than the usual asian and thin presentation, they carry a warmer timbre and a fuller body. All that with a precise and controled bass. The t2 in comparision sounds thin for example, altought bigger and better at nitpickind details.
> I do find them smooth. The small soundstage would be the only drawback for me.
> 
> These days i suspect that the moondrop crescent could be a alternative. The cable on re400 is a mess.
> ...


Biodegraded also can't handle the 3 kHz peak of the RE-400 for long. Maybe older ears are more sensitive.  That's one good thing of measurements: you can frequently predict that an earphone does not sound good _for you_, but you cannot predict that it does sound good.


----------



## audio123

Brief impression of the Dunu DK-4001: Sub-bass is controlled and extended. Rumble is expressed in a natural manner. Mid-bass is agile and not dense at all. Detailed & clean midrange, male vocals are presented well without sounding thick, female vocals are boosted slightly and provides a good intimacy level. Treble presentation has nice sparkle with a fair amount of air rendered, there are no signs of aggression. Soundstage is not the biggest and provides a more intimate feeling. A detailed and enjoyable sound. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## CoiL

audio123 said:


>


OMG THAT JACK SYSTEM IS FREAKING AWESOME! O_o 
I want such cable system... anywhere?


----------



## Makahl

CoiL said:


> OMG THAT JACK SYSTEM IS FREAKING AWESOME! O_o
> I want such cable system... anywhere?



I couldn't find this specific one from DUNU but there are similar options: 

https://www.meeaudio.com/CMB-BAL-SET
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6256
http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6260


----------



## audio123 (Mar 6, 2019)

CoiL said:


> OMG THAT JACK SYSTEM IS FREAKING AWESOME! O_o
> I want such cable system... anywhere?


From what I know, only Dita & Dunu have this type of modular cable system. Cheers!


----------



## CoiL

Makahl said:


> I couldn't find this specific one from DUNU but there are similar options:
> 
> https://www.meeaudio.com/CMB-BAL-SET
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6256
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=6260



So expensive...


----------



## Nimweth

Try this one on the **** (or any quality IEM). By Meg Bowles, ambient music at its best!


----------



## surfgeorge

CoiL said:


> So expensive...


Yes, those connectors are really expensive...
It's a really cool idea, but even on Aliexpress a complete set of connectors is $96,00, a set with only 2 plugs is already $55...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.283.6e7b3c008SY3o7


----------



## MidSmoothness

Look at the massdrop X Mee Audio cable though. Same system, just bought one. It’s a 0.78 2 pin version though.


----------



## surfgeorge

MidSmoothness said:


> Look at the massdrop X Mee Audio cable though. Same system, just bought one. It’s a 0.78 2 pin version though.


Excellent tip! Ordered!


----------



## TechnoidFR

Hi all
One more feedback on nicehck m3
After few comparison, I had the good idea to try with zs6. And they are very similar ! Same metallic treble and bass bump. ( After 130h hours burning ) 
The piezoelectric driver sounds very particular, the vibration of this driver is very particular but not very natural for me. I continue to burn n3 for the moment but I stay not very enjoyed on...

After my last iems this n3 relember me the period of zs6/zsr/v10 with very high peak on treble to have bright and detailed sounds but miss natural tonality


----------



## eclein

Anyone hear TRN V30s??


----------



## Slater (Mar 7, 2019)

TechnoidFR said:


> Hi all
> One more feedback on nicehck m3
> After few comparison, I had the good idea to try with zs6. And they are very similar ! Same metallic treble and bass bump. ( After 130h hours burning )
> The piezoelectric driver sounds very particular, the vibration of this driver is very particular but not very natural for me. I continue to burn n3 for the moment but I stay not very enjoyed on...
> ...



Very interesting!

It would be cool to see a FR graph side by side of both ZS6 and N3, to see just how similar they are...


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here you go!

Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 Pro vs TSMR-3 - The battle of the siblings.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> It would be cool to see a FR graph side by side of both ZS6 and N3, to see just how similar they are...



Unfortunately I don't have the equipment for..

I bought **** too to see the difference.


----------



## kadas152

Slater said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> It would be cool to see a FR graph side by side of both ZS6 and N3, to see just how similar they are...


Just received my IMM-6, have N3 burned-in and could borrow ZS6.
Probably will need weekend to dial in my setup but will try to do this comparison next week


----------



## eclein

I bought **** also, I’m curious how the piezoelectric (is that correct name?) sounds and everyone that has similar sound preference as I raves about it.

Off topic a second - I bid farewell to my last set of vintage JBLs today, I had like 9 pair of old JBLs at one point just searching through craigslist....too heavy to move around now. 

Plenue R due in tomorrow to ease the pain and play with Jet effects with these very capable iems we are collecting.

Anybody hear TRN V30s?


----------



## Nimweth (Mar 7, 2019)

eclein said:


> I bought **** also, I’m curious how the piezoelectric (is that correct name?) sounds and everyone that has similar sound preference as I raves about it.
> 
> Off topic a second - I bid farewell to my last set of vintage JBLs today, I had like 9 pair of old JBLs at one point just searching through craigslist....too heavy to move around now.
> 
> ...


You will like the ****. I know you enjoy the C16 and the **** is kind of like its little brother, amazing neutrality for such an affordable IEM. It does like power, though, so crank up your amplifier! It also depends on the cable you get, some get a high quality one, mine was poor. I found a good MMCX cable made a huge difference.


----------



## DocHoliday

eclein said:


> I bought **** also, I’m curious how the piezoelectric (is that correct name?) sounds and everyone that has similar sound preference as I raves about it.
> 
> Off topic a second - I bid farewell to my last set of vintage JBLs today, I had like 9 pair of old JBLs at one point just searching through craigslist....too heavy to move around now.
> 
> ...




Just a quick thought:

Couple the Plenue R to your C16 and listen to one of your favorite songs several times with absolutely no EQ enhancements. After about 15 minutes or so go to EQ settings (using the same exact song you've been listening to) and hit "BBE".  You can thank me later.

In other news I posted some brief feedback on the MH755 here:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-mh755.23501/reviews

Full review to come.


----------



## TechnoidFR

kadas152 said:


> Just received my IMM-6, have N3 burned-in and could borrow ZS6.
> Probably will need weekend to dial in my setup but will try to do this comparison next week



Good to know. I want your opinion comparing to zs6


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! 
Just posted the Toneking T4 review. Let me know what you guys think and if I can answer any questions for you. 

Cheers!


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Mar 8, 2019)

Animagus said:


> Hey guys!
> Just posted the Toneking T4 review. Let me know what you guys think and if I can answer any questions for you.
> 
> Cheers!


I absolutely agree with your t4 review, I got mine recently too. It is a very detailed, clean and airy sounding iem with a surprising good soundstage for a mid forward iem. My only problem with the t4's are that it generally sounds a bit too thin to sound engaging for me. I need thicker bodied male vocals that sound clear and not too warm or otherwise the sound becomes slow, soft and lazy. Im finding it really hard to find an iem with that kind of balance but male vocals and soundstage are a huge deal for me. Would you recommend the tsmr more for vocals? And does the tsmr 3 pro have a bigger stage then the regular tsmr 3?


----------



## Animagus

Nabillion_786 said:


> I absolutely agree with your t4 review, I got mine recently too. It is a very detailed, clean and airy sounding iem with a surprising good soundstage for a mid forward iem. My only problem with the t4's are that it generally sounds a bit too thin to sound engaging for me. I need thicker bodied male vocals that sound clear and not too warm or otherwise the sound becomes slow, soft and lazy. Im finding it really hard to find an iem with that kind of balance but male vocals and soundstage are a huge deal for me. Would you recommend the tsmr more for vocals? And does the tsmr 3 pro have a bigger stage then the regular tsmr 3?



Hey! Thank you! 

Well TSMR-3 isn't available anymore so we'll have to talk about 3 Pro unless you have a chance of getting a used 3. 

3 Pro's mids are thicker than T4 for sure, so you should find 3 Pro's vocals sounding thicker. 3 Pro treble sounds a bit brighter than 3. It's not warm at all. 

3 Pro's soundstage is also wider than 3. T4's soundstage might be conditionally wider than 3 Pro. It heavily depends on the 4.5kHz boost of the T4. If instruments containing dominant 4.5kHz (like guitars) are hard panned, they might feel a bit wider in T4. But I don't find 3 Pro's soundstage small at all and am quite happy with it. 

You can PM me if you want to ask me more about this. I can keep a track of your messages better that way.


----------



## SoundChoice

1. Happy with current gear
2. Curiously check head-fi, just this one time.
3. Learn all about new release.
4. New release makes your current gear sound like crap.
5. Order new release.
6. Read 759 reviews and impressions about new release being best ever.
7. New release arrives and becomes current gear.
8. Try out current gear, learn it’s somehow lacking.
9. Return to Step 2.


----------



## Slater

SoundChoice said:


> 1. Happy with current gear
> 2. Curiously check head-fi, just this one time.
> 3. Learn all about new release.
> 4. New release makes your current gear sound like crap.
> ...



Haha, this is priceless. So true!


----------



## FastAndClean

SoundChoice said:


> 1. Happy with current gear
> 2. Curiously check head-fi, just this one time.
> 3. Learn all about new release.
> 4. New release makes your current gear sound like crap.
> ...


i will not buy anymore gear


----------



## Sylmar

SoundChoice said:


> 1. Happy with current gear
> 2. Curiously check head-fi, just this one time.
> 3. Learn all about new release.
> 4. New release makes your current gear sound like crap.
> ...


Ouch. So true.


----------



## Arkady Duntov (Mar 8, 2019)

SoundChoice said:


> 1. Happy with current gear
> 2. Curiously check head-fi, just this one time.
> 3. Learn all about new release.
> 4. New release makes your current gear sound like crap.
> ...



7.5. Read 379 reviews and impressions about new release being worst ever.


----------



## darmanastartes (Mar 9, 2019)

My review of the Nicehck N3 is up on Head-Fi and my blog. My blog will contain additional comparisons.
My conclusion is that the N3 are a polarizing set of IEMs. They are astonishingly detailed but are bright out of the box and will not appeal to treble-sensitive folks or people who need a lot of bass. However, EQ will go a long way towards correcting the N3’s cold lower midrange and strident upper midrange. The materials used in the N3’s drivers are a revelation as far as speed and detail retrieval at this price point. Build quality is great and channel matching is spectacular. Recommended with reservations.


----------



## youngbbx

Can anyone recommend a neutral sounding IEM (not V-shaped) with a darker tone, laid back treble and bass that isn't overpowering. Thanks


----------



## TechnoidFR

[



darmanastartes said:


> My review of the Nicehck N3 is up on Head-Fi and my blog. My blog will contain additional comparisons.



Interesting. Have you ZS6 ?
Don't you find a metallic sounds for high frequency instrument

I'll try on standars smartphone but I agree with this incoherent side. 

I change zs7 to n3 for one music. Oh my god this weird sound. Congested, cold, metallic with recessed med.... And I have the same reaction with zs6...


----------



## darmanastartes (Mar 9, 2019)

TechnoidFR said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I touch on the "abundance of presence," which I think is what you're referring to. I enjoy a super detailed sound signature more than most so I guess it bothers me less. I don't have the ZS6, but I had the PHB EM-023, which I found even more bright than the N3. That was too much.


----------



## TechnoidFR

darmanastartes said:


> I touch on the "abundance of presence," which I think is what you're referring to. I enjoy a super detailed sound signature more than most so I guess it bothers me less. I don't have the ZS6, but I had the PHB EM-023, which I found even more bright than the N3. That was too much.



"Treble is clarity-focused, with incredible detail retrieval and satisfying sparkle. The treble is energetic rather than smooth. There is a huge amount of air. Transients are articulated with astonishing dexterity."

I found the treble very metallic and unatural. With recessed med which seems too recessed

Don't know is it's my habits but with my collection i find them interesting... one year ago


----------



## darmanastartes

TechnoidFR said:


> "Treble is clarity-focused, with incredible detail retrieval and satisfying sparkle. The treble is energetic rather than smooth. There is a huge amount of air. Transients are articulated with astonishing dexterity."
> 
> I found the treble very metallic and unatural. With recessed med which seems too recessed
> 
> Don't know is it's my habits but with my collection i find them interesting... one year ago



I found the upper midrange much more problematic than the treble, but I get where you're coming from.


----------



## RicHSAD

youngbbx said:


> Can anyone recommend a neutral sounding IEM (not V-shaped) with a darker tone, laid back treble and bass that isn't overpowering. Thanks


Knowing your budget would help. If you're looking for something cheap then I'm thinking perhaps the V2 based on what I own. They're faily flat but warmer than the **** which could help give you that darker sound you're looking for.


----------



## TechnoidFR

darmanastartes said:


> I found the upper midrange much more problematic than the treble, but I get where you're coming from.



I think it's the mixed of treble and upper mid  which is problematic, as if it was not mastered. They go out this model without real test. I don't know  but it's far better than the fr graph announced for me. And the piezoelectric driver is IMO, the most problem of this tuning. I think, with good source, it's more powered than the two other driver and and takes up too much space.

PS : Can I take your fr graph for my review video? Thanks

@Otto Motor @Nymphonomaniac what is your opinion ?


----------



## darmanastartes

TechnoidFR said:


> I think it's the mixed of treble and upper mid  which is problematic, as if it was not mastered. They go out this model without real test. I don't know  but it's far better than the fr graph announced for me. And the piezoelectric driver is IMO, the most problem of this tuning. I think, with good source, it's more powered than the two other driver and and takes up too much space.
> 
> PS : Can I take your fr graph for my review video? Thanks
> 
> @Otto Motor @Nymphonomaniac what is your opinion ?



The EQ settings help a lot with the coldness and overall tonal balance. Since these absolutely should not be run out of a smartphone my hope is that whatever people are using to listen to these with will have the ability to apply EQ to boost the bass and lower midrange and make cuts at 2k and 4k.
I'll PM you about the FR graph.


----------



## B9Scrambler

N3 reminds me a fair bit of the RHA CL2 actually. I knew the N3 sounded familiar, but it didn't click until recently what it was similar too. Not a fan, BUT, I can see why some are really enjoying them and if they do, good on them. Hopefully this isn't a "one and done" use of the driver, like RHA did with the CL1, and NiceHCK works to improve it and use it again in a future future product.


----------



## youngbbx

RicHSAD said:


> Knowing your budget would help. If you're looking for something cheap then I'm thinking perhaps the V2 based on what I own. They're faily flat but warmer than the **** which could help give you that darker sound you're looking for.



What exactly is the V2?


----------



## Nimweth

youngbbx said:


> What exactly is the V2?


It is a single DD with dual diaphragm, 2 pin plugs. From a banned seller. It's very good, though, smooth treble, a slight lift in the bass and not too recessed in the mids.


----------



## ShakyJake

SoundChoice said:


> 1. Happy with current gear
> 2. Curiously check head-fi, just this one time.
> 3. Learn all about new release.
> 4. New release makes your current gear sound like crap.
> ...



Can we make this a "sticky" post as a warning for newcomers? 

There is no end game here...


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nimweth said:


> It is a single DD with dual diaphragm, 2 pin plugs. From a banned seller. It's very good, though, smooth treble, a slight lift in the bass and not too recessed in the mids.



Aerial but just average isolation


----------



## RicHSAD (Mar 9, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> It is a single DD with dual diaphragm, 2 pin plugs. From a banned seller. It's very good, though, smooth treble, a slight lift in the bass and not too recessed in the mids.



I'm surprised they're not getting more attention personally. Took me a while to truly appreciate them, but they're now my favorite out of all the other IEMs I currently own. I feel like I can pick out more details from that one DD than the **** and it's piezo driver. Definitely render's cymbals the best that's for sure.


----------



## RicHSAD

double post


----------



## TechnoidFR

B9Scrambler said:


> N3 reminds me a fair bit of the RHA CL2 actually. I knew the N3 sounded familiar, but it didn't click until recently what it was similar too. Not a fan, BUT, I can see why some are really enjoying them and if they do, good on them. Hopefully this isn't a "one and done" use of the driver, like RHA did with the CL1, and NiceHCK works to improve it and use it again in a future future product.



Yeah 
I'm plot by the futur products with this technology


----------



## DocHoliday (Mar 9, 2019)

youngbbx said:


> Can anyone recommend a neutral sounding IEM (not V-shaped) with a darker tone, laid back treble and bass that isn't overpowering. Thanks



I'm assuming you'd like a more "balanced" presentation. 



BQEYZ KC2 (mids might be slightly forward)



 


or 


BossHiFi S1


 


or


BossHiFi B3


----------



## Nimweth

youngbbx said:


> Can anyone recommend a neutral sounding IEM (not V-shaped) with a darker tone, laid back treble and bass that isn't overpowering. Thanks


The CCA C10 fits that description. Very well balanced/neutral, relaxed treble but not V-shaped. Good soundstage and detail.


----------



## Slater

RicHSAD said:


> I'm surprised they're not getting more attention personally. Took me a while to truly appreciate them, but they're now my favorite out of all the other IEMs I currently own. I feel like I can pick out more details from that one DD than the **** and it's piezo driver. Definitely render's cymbals the best that's for sure.



V2 aren’t getting more attention because they’re banned.

In fact, just even talking about them (or the **** for that matter) risks you getting banned too. And I’m sure you or any one else doesn’t want that.

We want HeadFi to be a welcome place, where all are invited to talk about this hobby we love. But a few things (no matter how good they may be) are unfortunately off limits.

*These aren’t my rules; I’m just a friendly messenger.
*
There’s a link in my signature with all of the banned information, in case you want to read about the hows and whys further.


----------



## Slater (Mar 9, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> The CCA C10 fits that description. Very well balanced/neutral, relaxed treble but not V-shaped. Good soundstage and detail.



+1 on the C10 recommendation. A solid IEM.

I’m really glad KZ split off CCA into its own thing. Although I haven’t yet heard the C16, if the C10 is any indication of CCAs ‘house sound’, THIS is what a lot of people have been asking KZ for years now.


----------



## crabdog

RicHSAD said:


> Knowing your budget would help. If you're looking for something cheap then I'm thinking perhaps the V2 based on what I own. They're faily flat but warmer than the **** which could help give you that darker sound you're looking for.


+1 for the V2.



Nimweth said:


> The CCA C10 fits that description. Very well balanced/neutral, relaxed treble but not V-shaped. Good soundstage and detail.


The C10 definitely has its merits and is great value but it's far from neutral.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> +1 on the C10 recommendation.
> 
> I’m really glad KZ split off CCA into its own thing. Although I haven’t yet heard the C16, if the C10 is any indication of CCAs ‘house sound’, THIS is what a lot of people have been asking KZ for years now.



I'm happy too

A KZ ZS7 / CCA C16 combo is the best combo for me


----------



## FastAndClean

TechnoidFR said:


> I'm happy too
> 
> A KZ ZS7 / CCA C16 combo is the best combo for me


don't do it, i don't need another earphone


----------



## TechnoidFR

FastAndClean said:


> don't do it, i don't need another earphone



With these musics http://www.deezer.com/track/632742542
On this track, arrive yo 2m36 the orgasm begins ! And only zs7 create this feeling with koan. The tuning is incredible

Zs7s are absolutely unbelievable ! 

Yeah I'm the evil !


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## TechnoidFR

FastAndClean said:


>



You don't know me
https://twitter.com/Chifi_Fr/status/1083995721261559808?s=19

Kanas pro can't beat the fun procured by ZS7.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

i have both kz zs7 and kanas pro. zs7 in the drawer 3 weeks now  its not bad i just like the kanas pro way more


----------



## ShakyJake

TechnoidFR said:


> With these musics http://www.deezer.com/track/632742542
> On this track, arrive yo 2m36 the orgasm begins ! And only zs7 create this feeling with koan. The tuning is incredible
> 
> Zs7s are absolutely unbelievable !
> ...



So, do you like your ZS7 better than your CCA C16?


----------



## ShakyJake

audiohurric4ne said:


> i have both kz zs7 and kanas pro. zs7 in the drawer 3 weeks now  its not bad i just like the kanas pro way more



It better be. The Kanas Pro costs more than 5 times as much as the ZS7...


----------



## Cevisi

Will the zs7 blow awa my sennheiser momentum inears im looking for somthing new


----------



## TechnoidFR

ShakyJake said:


> So, do you like your ZS7 better than your CCA C16?



Different. I prefer generally C16 for the technically side and more neutral but very punchy and highly accurate

But if I want fun, big bass smooth like cloud but always natural tonality I go ZS7. 
Not the same listening but surely fun and flattering


----------



## pfloyd

How does the zs7 compare to the C10?


----------



## TechnoidFR

Zs7 
More bass
More impsct
More fun

C10 
More airy
Less impact
More equilibrated


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> BossHiFi B3



New cable looks nice! When did they  change the cable? The old style was my only real complaint with the B3.

Are all B3s now selling with this new cable, or just some?


----------



## CoiL

TechnoidFR said:


> Kanas pro can't beat the fun procured by ZS7.


Kanas Pro isn`t fun? 
Though I got only brief listen with ZS7, I would say KPE > IT01 > ZS7 for my ears and with my gear when it comes to "fun". This "fun" is very subjective term anyway. For me it isn`t fun when bass is dominating "all over"...


----------



## FastAndClean

audiohurric4ne said:


> i have both kz zs7 and kanas pro. zs7 in the drawer 3 weeks now  its not bad i just like the kanas pro way more


Yes but he is talking about fun, for me KP is very fun with that big soundstage, the bass is outstanding too


----------



## TechnoidFR

CoiL said:


> Kanas Pro isn`t fun?
> Though I got only brief listen with ZS7, I would say KPE > IT01 > ZS7 for my ears and with my gear when it comes to "fun". This "fun" is very subjective term anyway. For me it isn`t fun when bass is dominating "all over"...




Ah ah 
I found ZS7 very particular but not found dominate all over. Elevated yes but don't have this impression. Z5000 for me is exactly that,  dominating all over at point to have sub bass on male voices


----------



## audiohurric4ne

took out my zs7 today. the bass is nice and fun but the recessed vocal make me miss the KP. i think i want KP with more bass now. need to re listen to the sony n3, the one that i originally wanted to buy but end up ordering KP


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 10, 2019)

audiohurric4ne said:


> took out my zs7 today. the bass is nice and fun but the recessed vocal make me miss the KP. i think i want KP with more bass now. need to re listen to the sony n3, the one that i originally wanted to buy but end up ordering KP


no you need to press that bass boost button and save your money, they have so much meat on the bone with my fun EQ
the response to EQ is rapid on the KP, not like in some BA earphones that refuse to respond


----------



## surfgeorge

audiohurric4ne said:


> took out my zs7 today. the bass is nice and fun but the recessed vocal make me miss the KP. i think i want KP with more bass now. need to re listen to the sony n3, the one that i originally wanted to buy but end up ordering KP


You can easily boost bass a little on the KPE by sticking a small piece of 3M micropore tape over the front vent (the one close to the nozzle)
If that’s too much you can carefully poke a pinhole into the micropore tape, taking care not to damage the filter in that vent.

I used that mod for a while and it makes the KPE punchier and the sub bass even more powerful, but after some time I removed the tape again for the better balance the KPE has in original form.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

FastAndClean said:


> no you need to press that bass boost button and save your money, they have so much meat on the bone with my fun EQ
> the response to EQ is rapid on the KP, not like in some BA earphones that refuse to respond



tidal is my main music player for both pc and my phone lg v30. is there any way i can eq on tidal ? maybe an app or software. 



surfgeorge said:


> You can easily boost bass a little on the KPE by sticking a small piece of 3M micropore tape over the front vent (the one close to the nozzle)
> If that’s too much you can carefully poke a pinhole into the micropore tape, taking care not to damage the filter in that vent.
> 
> I used that mod for a while and it makes the KPE punchier and the sub bass even more powerful, but after some time I removed the tape again for the better balance the KPE has in original form.



dont really know what micropore tape look like but will definitely try that.


----------



## DocHoliday

Slater said:


> New cable looks nice! When did they  change the cable? The old style was my only real complaint with the B3.
> 
> Are all B3s now selling with this new cable, or just some?



Hey, Slater! 

This BossHiFi was offered by a particular AliExpress store. Perhaps the store had requested BossHiFi make a special edition B3 for them. In addition to the upgraded cable note that the metal is polished as opposed to the matte finish that every other B3 has. Not sure if that particular edition is still available but most folks will get this one.


----------



## SweetEars

Brava210 said:


> I received my CCA C10's I ordered direct from China via E-bay.
> Delivery took a week.
> Very comfortable and impressive sound.
> Very Flat sound which is fine for extended listening.
> Cannot complain for the price.


i will not say they are flat but more towards a mid eccentric and V shaped balanced  combo...


----------



## loomisjohnson

silverfishla said:


> I’m taking one for the team.  Ordered the Crescent....not the Moondrop Crescent, but the Faaeal Cresent which is a single APET Dynamic driver configuration.  $25, no reviews.  I thought it might be interesting as I like the driver in the EP10 NiceHck and thought it might be similar but in a different form factor.  Offered in two disgusting colors:  brass and pinkish brass.


i'm overstuffed with budget iems, but these faaeal  look intriguing--their snow lotus buds (which i think panda recommended to me) are genuinely great for the $$$


----------



## peter123 (Mar 11, 2019)

SweetEars said:


> i will not say they are flat but more towards a mid eccentric and V shaped balanced  combo...



Eh, how can it be both mid centric and V-shaped?

Edit: just found a graph for them, looks U-shaped??


----------



## Zlivan

left channel is mid centric, right is v shaped.


----------



## SweetEars

peter123 said:


> Eh, how can it be both mid centric and V-shaped?



more pronounced forward mids and sub bass .. the mid bass may be less pronounced


----------



## peter123

SweetEars said:


> more pronounced forward mids and sub bass .. the mid bass may be less pronounced



Yeah, that's what I call U-shaped


----------



## kadas152

TechnoidFR said:


> Good to know. I want your opinion comparing to zs6


Was listening to N3 whole day and listening to ZS6.

ZS6 has more bass punch and quantity. Especially midbass. Subbass extension seems similar to N3.
Mids are warmer and bit fuller than N3.
Treble is less extended and less detailed, but also less metallic. ZS6 is very sibilant and can me quite harsh to my ears. No sibilance heard with N3. 
Neither of these sounds completely natural but I like N3 more for its details.

Will make FR graph comparison later today or tomorrow.


----------



## nxnje

Boys, i know this may sound strange but i think i'm loving the EZ Audio D4 more than how much i love my ZS7 (which is actually my main daily driver)

Am i going crazy?


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> Am i going crazy?



Haven't we all already?


----------



## Otto Motor

nxnje said:


> Boys, i know this may sound strange but i think i'm loving the EZ Audio D4 more than how much i love my ZS7 (which is actually my main daily driver)
> 
> Am i going crazy?


That's because you prefer the more natural timbre of a dynamic driver. The timbre is the forest, and the resolution/layering/soundstage/bass/mids/treble are the trees. Our brain first reacts to the timbre/overall impression and the "trees" are explored in analytical listening...but not so much in everyday use.

Think big!


----------



## nxnje

Otto Motor said:


> That's because you prefer the more natural timbre of a dynamic driver. The timbre is the forest, and the resolution/layering/soundstage/bass/mids/treble are the trees. Our brain first reacts to the timbre/overall impression and the "trees" are explored in analytical listening...but not so much in everyday use.
> 
> Think big!



Yea, probably because of it.
That doesn't mean the D4 is bad in technical abilities anyway.. but i like that for the timbre, and it slams very hard in the low end with double flange tips from the Memt x5


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Haven't we all already?


----------



## FastAndClean

DocHoliday said:


> Hey, Slater!
> 
> This BossHiFi was offered by a particular AliExpress store. Perhaps the store had requested BossHiFi make a special edition B3 for them. In addition to the upgraded cable note that the metal is polished as opposed to the matte finish that every other B3 has. Not sure if that particular edition is still available but most folks will get this one.


feel the nuclear power


----------



## Veyska

Slater said:


> There’s a nice selection of silicone tips, including a set of Spinfits. However, I’m using Starlines at the moment.
> ...
> The EX500 are a great buy at $13, especially for the included Spinfit and wide bore tips.
> 
> The Rosewills are an inexpensive way to check out ceramic driver technology to see if you like it. If I had paid >$40 for the Artiste DC1 version, I probably would be more upset_._


Picked up a pair out of curiosity (and I was a bit shy of free shipping on Amazon and wanted to try out Spinfits anyhow and for a few bucks more sure I'll get a random IEM to poke at why not), hadn't realized before ordering they are cable-down.  Oops.  They fall right out using stock tips (though they sound quite nice if I hold them in place), but while I'm not wild about what the Spinfits do to their treble/balance they stayed in reasonably well.  Haven't bothered trying out the Spiral Dots I've got (I'm betting tip length is the important thing here) but the pair of small KZ Starlines I had spare from the CCA C10 (which I replaced with said Spiral Dots because the added driver weight kept pulling them out and I needed to wedge 'em in closer) work just as well as the Spinfits and sound better too.  I'll have to experiment with the Spinfits on the couple other IEMs I've got, see how they fit/sound/yaddayadda.


----------



## darmanastartes

Small update to my N3 review: I realized I had done the EQ'd measurements with gazpl's original settings and not the more drastic cuts I had done my EQ'd listening with.


----------



## ufospls2

Hey Guys,

I just received the T3’s in, courtesy of @antdroid  to do some listening, so thank _so_ much to him for giving me this chance to hear them. I wanted to post with my really initial impressions of the T3, and do some quick comparisons to the T2, and the Hifiman RE2000, which are the other IEMs I have present. After a week or so of listening, I’ll write up a proper full post and review of the T3 with longer comparisons.

OK, lets get the physical stuff out the way. The T3’s come in a similar box to the T2’s, its just bigger. Instead of one pair of blue foam tips, there are two pairs grey foams in what looks like small and medium sizes. The cable is a nice braided piece, and for all I prefer the silver-ish colour of the T2’s cable vs the yellow/clear of the T3’s cable, the T3’s cable is _much_ better. It is thicker, more substantial, and feels more supple. The T3’s come with what looks like spinfit knock offs in S/M/L, and maaaayyybe final E knock off tips in S/M/L. The T3 look very similar to the T2’s minus a couple small design tweaks. I always wore my T2’s reversed, so the T3’s fit exactly the same way in their stock configuration. The T3 is very similar in terms of fit to the Campfire Audio Vega.

All listening was done with Spinfit tips 

Without doing any reading of graphs or comparisons to the T2 or RE2000, the T3 strike me as a pretty neutral sounding IEM with a little bit of a treble emphasis. For my _personal_ preferences, they are a bit light in terms of bass. I’m not going to play around with EQ yet, as I want to give them a go in their stock tuning, same goes for any T2 or RE2000 comparisons to follow. The mids are….ok? They aren’t spectacular in anyway, just sort of there doing their job. Interesting. As I mentioned before the treble is on the emphasised side of things. I’m getting a bit sibilance on vocals, both male and female, so far. Hi hats have this “CH CH CH” that’s a bit grating on the ears, but not too bad. From everything I have read, the T2 Pro had even more treble emphasis than the T2 or T3 so…What. Not going to be buying a T2 Pro any time soon.

Soundstage on the T3 is ok. It’s not amazing, and it’s not very closed in sounding. However in relation to other IEMs I have heard in recent memory, the soundstage is pretty small. Detail retrieval is mediocre as well, but I have definitely heard worse.

T2 Comparison: Ok so in terms of sonic comparisons I am confused. Really confused. So confused that I went searching for measurements, which is unlike me. The T2 and T3 measure pretty much exactly the same in terms of bass, but I am hearing the T2 as being _way_ more emphasised. Like…at least 6db more emphasised. I wondered if maybe the way I was wearing the T2 was covering the vent and boosting the bass, but the vent is in the same place as the T3 so you would think it would happen with both pairs. I don’t have any EQ or DSP running. Its really weird. So yeah, for my ears, the T2 has a lot more bass. It thumps way more. I think this is messing up my ability to compare the two in relation to other reviewers, who seem to be hearing the bass as very similar between the two. The T3 seems to be a bit more detailed than T2, for what it is worth. Until I can figure out this bass issue, I prefer the T2. I think once I get into playing with EQ I will prefer the T3, as I will be able to bump the bass a little bit, making it more inline with my preferences.

RE2000 comparison: These two are quite different. The RE2000 has a much more pleasing tone for my ears. A little bit more bass than the T3, but not as much as the T2, which again, is weird. The RE2000 definitely brings more detail to the table, and has improved technicalities. I suppose comparing a $60USD IEM to an $800USD IEM isn’t particularly fair, but I think the T2/T3 are good enough that they warrant comparison to more TOTL type IEMs.

_At this point in time_ I prefer the T2’s tonal balance. Once I start experimenting with EQ and bumping the bass a few DB on the T3, I think I will prefer the T3 as it has superior technicalities and detail retrieval compared to the T2, in my opinion. The bass level discrepancy is weird. I’m going to keep experimenting 

EDIT: Reporting back after EQ experimentation to get the T3's bass up to what I'm hearing with my T2's. They are now much more inline with my preferences in terms of fullness on the low end. I really like what I'm hearing now.

I'm still trying to figure out why my T2's are giving me much more bass than the T3's. _With_ a bit of a bass boost, for my ears, The T3's are the better earphone. However, if you already have the T2's, are they worth the $69USD? I'm not sure. They might not be. I will report back after further listening.


----------



## Slater (Mar 11, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> feel the nuclear power



I think they were trying to say 'explosive', but you know how Chinglish is.

Speaking of Chinglish, check out this classic from KZ haha:



I have absolutely no idea what on earth they were trying to say. It's like they opened a dictionary to totally random pages (multiple times), and wrote whatever the 19th word was on each page.


----------



## antdroid

Slater said:


> I think they were trying to say 'explosive', but you know how Chinglish is.
> 
> Speaking of Chinglish, check out this classic from KZ haha:
> 
> ...



all your base are belong to us.


----------



## Slater (Mar 11, 2019)

antdroid said:


> all your base are belong to us.



Hopefully you can't get arrested for breaking whatever this gibberish rule is referring to, because I wouldn't even know whether I was *Piease-ing on the Fiotic* or not!


----------



## crabdog

These look so much better IRL than in the pictures!
 


Spoiler: FR


----------



## Slater (Mar 11, 2019)

crabdog said:


> These look so much better IRL than in the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FR



Please tell me that whole IEM body is solid copper (like the ED9)! It sure looks like it.

_Update: This is interesting...perhaps an old model but in a fancy new shell?_

*RX8:*
1DD+1BA
Composite diaphragm+high midrange BA
Earphone sensitivity: 105dB/mW
Frequency range: 7-40000Hz

 

*QT5:*
1DD+1BA
Composite diaphragm+high midrange BA
Earphone sensitivity: 105dB/mW
Frequency range: 7-40000Hz


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> Please tell me that whole IEM body is solid copper (like the ED9)!
> 
> It sure looks like it.


Yep, except for the nozzles which believe it or not are translucent plastic!


----------



## ScottPilgrim

audiohurric4ne said:


> tidal is my main music player for both pc and my phone lg v30. is there any way i can eq on tidal ? maybe an app or software.



Usb audio player pro but you wont have bit perfect audio. I suppose you didnt anyway because you were already listening to the stock app.


----------



## aaDee

Can anyone suggest decent sleeping earphones?


----------



## Cevisi

aaDee said:


> Can anyone suggest decent sleeping earphones?



Advanced sleeper is made for it 20-30 dollars

But i think shure 215 and sennheiser ie 40 pro will do it too


----------



## HungryPanda

Brainwavz B100, B200


----------



## Makahl (Mar 12, 2019)

delete


----------



## Slater

aaDee said:


> Can anyone suggest decent sleeping earphones?



Ever consider something totally wireless?

No wires to get tangled.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/going-fully-wireless-iems-too-soon-or-are-we-there-yet.861024/


----------



## kadas152 (Mar 12, 2019)

kadas152 said:


> Was listening to N3 whole day and listening to ZS6.
> 
> ZS6 has more bass punch and quantity. Especially midbass. Subbass extension seems similar to N3.
> Mids are warmer and bit fuller than N3.
> ...



Made FR comparison for @TechnoidFR today.
ZS6 in green
N3 blue


----------



## darmanastartes

aaDee said:


> Can anyone suggest decent sleeping earphones?


TRN H1


----------



## TechnoidFR

kadas152 said:


> Made FR comparison for @TechnoidFR today.
> ZS6 in green
> N3 blue



Oh Thanks

I understand better my impression and your impression. And effectively it's not aggressive treble but very similar sound

I can use your fr graph too for my review? And youre credited of course !


----------



## kookaudio

nxnje said:


> Boys, i know this may sound strange but i think i'm loving the EZ Audio D4 more than how much i love my ZS7 (which is actually my main daily driver)
> 
> Am i going crazy?


I don’t have ZS7, but to me D4 sound thin and without body at all.
I would say they sound bad (I bought them just for testing them, and I ended up making a present to a friend who does not even listen to music...


----------



## Cevisi (Mar 12, 2019)

kookaudio said:


> I don’t have ZS7, but to me D4 sound thin and without body at all.
> I would say they sound bad (I bought them just for testing them, and I ended up making a present to a friend who does not even listen to music...



A friend of mine say his beats solo bluetooth sounds cleaner then my dt 770 250 ohm whit sxfi amp and he,s reason is becouse they are from dr dre for me they sound like some one is keep farting against my ear

That shows me there is a wide spectrum of good sound


----------



## Slater (Mar 12, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> A friend of mine say his beats solo bluetooth sounds cleaner then my dt 770 250 ohm whit sxfi amp and he,s reason is becouse they are from dr dre for me they sound like some one is keep farting against my ear
> 
> That shows me there is a wide spectrum of good sound



I would revise that last statement to:

“There is a wide spectrum of a _person’s_ _perception_ of good sound.”

Your friend has a _perception_ that they sound good, because Dr Dre and Kim Kardashian and all their celebrity friends just _can’t_ be wrong, right?

The difference is that the average person in society is walking around in blue pill bliss. Others have taken the red pill and have awaken to the reality that good sound isn’t about fashion, brand name, celebrity endorsements, or how much money something cost.


----------



## nxnje

kookaudio said:


> I don’t have ZS7, but to me D4 sound thin and without body at all.
> I would say they sound bad (I bought them just for testing them, and I ended up making a present to a friend who does not even listen to music...



You sure u didn't get a defective unit? Did you do some tip rolling?
I personallt feel there's A LOT of body in the D4, they're even much warm.


----------



## Cevisi

Slater said:


> I would revise that last statement to:
> 
> “There is a wide spectrum of a _person’s_ _perception_ of good sound.”
> 
> ...



Yes he says they are the best we just dont understand how to listen toit dre nows what he is doing 

So did they really sound better for him becouse he is belivin in it ?


----------



## kookaudio

nxnje said:


> You sure u didn't get a defective unit? Did you do some tip rolling?
> I personallt feel there's A LOT of body in the D4, they're even much warm.


On mine the sub bass is non existing, bass is nothing more than average, mids are acceptable like higs. Soundstage and impact definitely sub par.
Did some tip rolling with not big results.


----------



## kookaudio

Cevisi said:


> A friend of mine say his beats solo bluetooth sounds cleaner then my dt 770 250 ohm whit sxfi amp and he,s reason is becouse they are from dr dre for me they sound like some one is keep farting against my ear
> 
> That shows me there is a wide spectrum of good sound


What’s the point with what I said?


----------



## Cevisi

kookaudio said:


> What’s the point with what I said?



I was walking while writing didnt read correct


----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


> I was walking while writing didnt read correct



Watch out for bears while doing that:


----------



## Cevisi

Slater said:


> Watch out for bears while doing that:





You made my day


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> Ever consider something totally wireless?
> 
> No wires to get tangled.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/going-fully-wireless-iems-too-soon-or-are-we-there-yet.861024/



If you can't sleep within 3 hours, you need to wake up from your bed and charge them, and you still won't able to sleep


----------



## Slater

DynamicEars said:


> If you can't sleep within 3 hours, you need to wake up from your bed and charge them, and you still won't able to sleep



I thought that too, but they have them now that easily go to 6-8 hours.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/goi...re-we-there-yet.861024/page-365#post-14830170

I am assuming the much longer runtimes are because of the new low powered modes being so efficient (like BT5.0, etc)


----------



## TechnoidFR

Just received d2b4 by miss audio 
Seems warm and bassy but smooth and detailed after 1h with

I burn them with my new zishan z3. MissAudio purpose me to try too zishan z3 pro so it's cool I find ! Really cool shop for the moment


----------



## darmanastartes

kookaudio said:


> On mine the sub bass is non existing, bass is nothing more than average, mids are acceptable like higs. Soundstage and impact definitely sub par.
> Did some tip rolling with not big results.


To increase the bass response you can cover the bass vent with transpore or micropore tape and then poke through the tape with a needle to create a smaller opening than the original port. 
Just don't make the opening too small or you'll get lots of driver flex.


----------



## Otto Motor

aaDee said:


> Can anyone suggest decent sleeping earphones?


Pioneer CH3, Tinaudio T1, ...these don't stick out much.


----------



## crabdog

Just posted my ZS7 review. Enjoy. 
https://primeaudio.org/kz-zs7-review/


----------



## peter123

nxnje said:


> You sure u didn't get a defective unit? Did you do some tip rolling?
> I personallt feel there's A LOT of body in the D4, they're even much warm.



Although I wouldn't call the D4 warm they're definitely one of the best budget IEM's I've ever heard and probably the best  for the price they're selling. As always YMMV yada yada.....


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> Although I wouldn't call the D4 warm they're definitely one of the best budget IEM's I've ever heard and probably the best  for the price they're selling. As always YMMV yada yada.....



The NiceHCK D4?


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> The NiceHCK D4?


Ez audio d4


----------



## kadas152

TechnoidFR said:


> Oh Thanks
> 
> I understand better my impression and your impression. And effectively it's not aggressive treble but very similar sound
> 
> I can use your fr graph too for my review? And youre credited of course !


Yeah they sound similar but ZS6 is definitely more aggressive and sibilant.
As long as credit is given feel free to use my graphs.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 12, 2019)

crabdog said:


> Just posted my ZS7 review. Enjoy.
> https://primeaudio.org/kz-zs7-review/



Whooohaaa...the upper midrange is a disaster according to your graph. My poor eardrums. Sitting on a KZ S7 review by @loomisjohnson that will go up tomorrow.


----------



## NeonHD

This is not the right place to post this, but nobody seems to read the Chinese DAP thread so I'll post it here:



NeonHD said:


> So unfortunately my Xduoo X2 just died after an year and a half's usage. Since I really like the X2's bright and energetic sound output, I might as well buy another one. But I might be considering upgrading from the X2 to a similarly sounding DAP, maybe the X3ii. Anyone know whether the X3ii uses the same DAC as the X2? And what are some other good DAP recommendations that sounds exactly like the X2 but more refined?
> 
> P.S. I already have an LG V30 so I'm not interested in buying any DAP with a ES9218P dac.



Need some quick answers or otherwise I'm probably gonna jump the gun and buy another X2.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> Whooohaaa...the upper midrange is a disaster according to your graph. My poor eardrums. Sitting on a KZ S7 review by @loomisjohnson that will go up tomorrow.


It's still a decent iem really. I wish they would do away with the crap cables though.


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> It's still a decent iem really. I wish they would do away with the crap cables though.


Sure, but have already have tons of decent KZs.


----------



## Slater (Mar 12, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Sure, but have already have tons of decent KZs.



The ZS7 is exactly what most people asked for. To ‘fix’ the ZS6 by doing 4 things:

1. More/better/deeper low end
2. Mids with a bit more presence (not as recessed)
3. Eliminate the piercing treble spike at 10-11k
4. Add a nozzle lip

They delivered on all points.

I really like mine. Is it perfect and without flaws? Nope, nothing is.

However, when I compare the ZS7, C10, and C16 to KZs original hybrid releases (ZST, ZS5), I can see just how far they’ve come.

What’s my hope for the future of KZ? _Less_ but _better_ models. We don’t need 10+ IEMs released per year (like they did in 2018). That’s just too many. I’d rather see KZ make 2 awesome IEMs per year than 10+ sidegrades.


----------



## maxxevv

They would do well to keep it to 3~4 since volumes seem important to them. 

1 sub-US$20  Mass market model
1 sub-US$30  Technically competent model
1 sub-US$50  Technically competitive model 
1 sub-US$100  TOTL model


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> The ZS7 is exactly what most people asked for. To ‘fix’ the ZS6 by doing 4 things:
> 
> 1. More/better/deeper low end
> 2. Mids with a bit more presence (not as recessed)
> ...


But instead of fewer models, KZ did a "stock split" and created another company. Together, they'll put out even more models.

@crabdog 's FR curve for the ZS7is representative for the latest KZ family.


----------



## aaDee

Cevisi said:


> Advanced sleeper is made for it 20-30 dollars
> 
> But i think shure 215 and sennheiser ie 40 pro will do it too


Advanced sleeper look interesting but I doubt they are available in India. Don't want to spend more than $20-$30, so no Senns n Shures.



HungryPanda said:


> Brainwavz B100, B200


 Both are out of my budget but thanks for the suggestions.



Slater said:


> Ever consider something totally wireless?
> 
> No wires to get tangled.
> 
> ...


I was thinking to go wireless but don't want to add another device on my charging plugs besides Camera batteries, flash batteries, laptop, phone, dap etc.



darmanastartes said:


> TRN H1





Otto Motor said:


> Pioneer CH3, Tinaudio T1, ...these don't stick out much.


T1 look heavy, don't think they are ideal as sleeping earphones and also don't want to spend much now. I'm already rocking DM6 as my regular earphones. CH3 look interesting though. How do they sound?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

^^ Not a good idea to be sleeping with IEMs on. Even the tiny IE800 gave me sore ear canals, when I accidentally slept with them on. Better to just use  your favourite iems and remove them when you start to doze off.


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> Sure, but have already have tons of decent KZs.


...and more coming, endlessly.

My recommendation is to just jump off that KZ train and stop "wasting" money  
There are great IEMs in 100-200$ range (even at 50-100$) and after You get one, never look back at KZ, it seems they will be like that forever and CCA is their more mature approach.


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> ...and more coming, endlessly.
> 
> My recommendation is to just jump off that KZ train and stop "wasting" money
> There are great IEMs in 100-200$ range (even at 50-100$) and after You get one, never look back at KZ, it seems they will be like that forever and CCA is their more mature approach.



i concur. a few last earphones below 100usd that i purchased are all true wireless. they have the tech and convenience worth the price while still sounding toe to toe with their wired friends (notable mentions are the Sabbat x12, Mifo o5 standard, and most surprisingly the QCY T1C/QS1). 

above 100usd is a different story. i personally still think the wired ones still have better value than the wireless ones


----------



## minion1990

antdroid said:


> Here's an EQ setting I am using that I am really liking with the Tin Audio T3. It removes the harsh and graininess of the treble peak and no more sibilance issues, while keeping as much energy and air as I can from the stock sound.





chinmie said:


> i concur. a few last earphones below 100usd that i purchased are all true wireless. they have the tech and convenience worth the price while still sounding toe to toe with their wired friends (notable mentions are the Sabbat x12, Mifo o5 standard, and most surprisingly the QCY T1C/QS1).
> 
> above 100usd is a different story. i personally still think the wired ones still have better value than the wireless ones



Which one of those wireless do you like the most?


----------



## HungryPanda (Mar 14, 2019)

I fell asleep last night with the PT25's in my ears


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> ...and more coming, endlessly.
> 
> My recommendation is to just jump off that KZ train and stop "wasting" money
> There are great IEMs in 100-200$ range (even at 50-100$) and after You get one, never look back at KZ, it seems they will be like that forever and CCA is their more mature approach.


Yep, I really like my Brainwavz B200 v1., which were >$100 but I got a demo for $50. Done! Presently fighting off a ZS7 review of my own...since somebody else has already done it on my blog.


----------



## Otto Motor

aaDee said:


> Advanced sleeper look interesting but I doubt they are available in India. Don't want to spend more than $20-$30, so no Senns n Shures.
> 
> Both are out of my budget but thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> ...


CH3 are fabulous. I got them for $22 CAD. Review to follow.


----------



## chinmie

minion1990 said:


> Which one of those wireless do you like the most?



each has their own charm and uses, but if i only can get one, then it might be the QCY. it has the best overall value for the price in sound and battery life. shout out to @Bartig for keep mentioning the QCY and made me want to purchase it. thanks man


----------



## superuser1

HungryPanda said:


> I felk asleep last night with the PT25's in my ears


I did the same with PT15


----------



## richario

aaDee said:


> Can anyone suggest decent sleeping earphones?


I use Sony MH 750, they have a good small profile which allows me to sleep on my side, the j-cable also works quite well for me for sleeping.


----------



## Slater (Mar 14, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Yep, I really like my Brainwavz B200 v1., which were >$100 but I got a demo for $50. Done! Presently fighting off a ZS7 review of my own...since somebody else has already done it on my blog.



On Vidal’s site (Asian Provocative Ear), I like how @loomisjohnson would often do a 2nd opinion on many of the IEM entries.

So I feel there’s definitely room on _any_ website for more than 1 opinion. In fact, I think it was one of the things that gave APE even more credibility as an honest and impartial review site.


----------



## Bartig

chinmie said:


> each has their own charm and uses, but if i only can get one, then it might be the QCY. it has the best overall value for the price in sound and battery life. shout out to @Bartig for keep mentioning the QCY and made me want to purchase it. thanks man


<3


----------



## audio123

My review on the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 Pro!
An excellent IEM I must say, the TSMR-3 Pro builds on the foundation of TSMR-3 and it is another winner by Tansio Mirai.
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## aaDee

Some early sound impressions?


Otto Motor said:


> CH3 are fabulous. I got them for $22 CAD. Review to follow.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 14, 2019)

@loomisjohnson wrote down his thoughts on the KZ ZS7 and @Slater contributed fantastic photos.


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 16, 2019)

Up for review:  *CCA C16  *

*INTRO:*
So, finally I'm here with the CCA C16 with more than 200 hours of burn-in time in order to share a fair and honest review. I was sent the C16 at 50% off its original price to write and express my personal listening experience with them. Coming from a larger company known as Knowledge Zenith (KZ) Clear Concept Audio (CCA), the sister company, is moving up as being one of the fastest and newest companies to debut as a serious competiter to branded name in-ear monitors at a budget price! In as little as a year (give or take) The CCA C16 is the third and latest IEM to make a lasting impression to an already conjested market featuring 8 balanced armatures per side, with a total of 16 overall!

*FIRST LISTEN:*
When listening for the first few hours, I decided to go with the medium size Auvio silicone aftermarket ear tips instead of the default star line ear tips for a better fit. Since then, the Auvio tips provided me with overall better hi-end details, better bass, and better soundstage and resolution. The C16 plays music with more details than your average IEM and leans towards a brighter, but exciting listening experience! So, if clarity and details are your main concern for buying the C16, then you're on the right track! But, if you're looking for a warmer and bass-head type sound signature? Then, you might just want to quit while you're at it, since this might not be your cup-of-tea!

 

*MY IMPRESSIONS:
BASS:*
Incredibly, I was taken by surprise! These are driven by "two" bass balanced armatures on each side (BA 22955)! I was never expecting such quick, textured, and sonic bass response as I did with these. From my experience, dynamic drivers are my better choice for bass. But, that all changed after finding out that their are BA's that can finally match such deep and sonic depth and perception, especially when listening to the C16, which I can hear excellent texture and details from sub-bass, bass, and mid-bass! With that said, on a final bass note, besides sounding accurate and loud in volume and quantity, they can unexpectedly take plenty of power as well! ...So, eat your heart out dynamic drivers!

*MIDRANGE:*
In this area, midrange takes a lively approach! Whether it's male or female, you're definitely going to hear your favorite artist come alive; even some of your midway (midrange) instruments will sound as if it's being played next to you! So, really...and I mean, REALLY! Prepare to be surprised! If you have any songs with some "breathing" expressions, you might just think someone is in the room with you! So, don't say I didn't warn you so! The double midrange-based BA armatures 29689 per side is what keeps the C16 very lively and happy.

*TREBLE:*
If you're a treble head, make no doubt about it, you're going to love these! The double BA armature set-up 30095 work hand-in-hand with the midrange to give you such an openness and lively approach to details, and plenty of it! It is actually possible to even roll ear tips to give you even a better experience with cymbals, hi-hats, and crash combinations. Micro-details come through effortlessly and pleasing with nothing to miss.

*SOUNDSTAGE & RESOLUTION:*
The C16 can truly present an excellent and resolving resolution and holographic-like soundstage. It lends itself to good quality recorded music and can do many genre's quite good! Resolution is "spot on" giving you an effortless feeling of being in your own musical zone with nobody but you and your own senses of indulgement to listen to. Soundstage, in the other hand, can get eerily real at times with its impactful and lively presentation and does benefit best from hi-res DAC/AMPS and high definition recordings from FLAC and other HD sources giving them a higher grade of sound reproduction!

*C10 -VS- C16*
When the C10 was introduced to the Chi-Fi market, it made a huge impact with a great, well balanced IEM that can basically play well with most genre's for such a low price bracket. But, it seems like the C16 tends to to take over where the C10 left off at a higher-end scale. It's like jumping out of a luxury car and jumping into a more expensive hi-end sports car! You basically hear more details coming from instruments, chimes, male and female vocals, and other hi-grade recordings to satisfy the price tag you bought them for. So, while the C10 does everything fun on a premium level, the C16 gives you a more superb hi-end definition field of extreme clarity that's just hard to beat!

***** -VS- C16*
The **** came to me as a surprise one day when I read from one reviewer on head-fi how good and neutral they sounded for their price tag using a three part unit; a dynamic driver, BA armature, and piezo ceramic tweeter. Since owning a pair, they offer a great transparent and organic sound that's hard to beat. But, when I finally received the C16 to compare, it was too good to be true and harder to resist! The lively presence just overcame the transparency that I was so used to and invited me to a live concert to listen in for free! For example, with the ****, it's like listening to Hotel California at my home theater by way of a good hi-end audio speaker system set-up. But with the C16, it's like listening to their actual "live concert" by way of purchased tickets. ...They are just that good!

*FINAL THOUGHTS:*
The C10 and even the **** are excellent buys! But, if you want to hear the rest of your music collection like you never had before with extra hi-end notes and details, don't hesitate to pick-up the C16 as your main unit for a higher grade of listening experience!

Here are some PIC's with both the C16 and C10 side-to-side...Enjoy!

  

Where to purchase the C16...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CCA...Monitoring-Earphone-Headset/32967096207.html?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CCA...hable-Detach-2-PIN-Cable-In/32975345773.html?

Where to purchase Auvio Silicone aftermarket ear tips for the C16...
https://www.radioshack.com/products/radioshack-rbasic-silicone-replace-tips-s-m-l

Rating information with the Highest Rating Possible being a "10"

PSR = PRO SOUND RATING
SS = SOUND SIGNATURE
BQ = BUILD QUALITY
OP = OVERALL PACKAGE
OV = OVERALL VALUE

HYBRIDS DD + BA Armature(s):

CCA C16
8 fine-tuned BA armatures per side (16 total) with CCA exclusive crossover network circuitry
PSR: 10
SS: Superior sound quality! Lively interpretation of vocals, instruments, and musicality with excellent details! Holographic soundstage and outstanding resolution!...Simply irresistible!
BQ: 10
OP: 7
OV: 10
COMMENTS: The C16 can reveal most all details from any given genre's played through them and can clearly hang tough and compete with top-tier brands! Note: It is possible they can expose bad recordings, so take this into consideration before buying them.


To see more, checkout my list of favorites at my profile page...
https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/


-Clear


----------



## loomisjohnson

just got in the nicehck n3, whic i was looking forward to. very quick initial impression (before any burnin or tip rolling) not favorable. mr. jim claims these sound amazing after 100hrs, so i'll revisit then.


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> just got in the nicehck n3, whic i was looking forward to. very quick initial impression (before any burnin or tip rolling) not favorable. mr. jim claims these sound amazing after 100hrs, so i'll revisit then.


Oouwww...I have to write a review on them and never listened to them until after a 141 hour break-in (number is coincidental). I wished I could love them.


----------



## Nimweth (Mar 14, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> Up for review:  *CCA C16  *
> 
> *INTRO:*
> So, finally I'm here with the CCA C16 with more than 200 hours of burn-in time in order to share a fair and honest review. I was sent the C16 at 50% off its original price to write and express my personal listening experience with them. Coming from a larger company known as Knowledge Zenith (KZ) Clear Concept Audio (CCA), the sister company, is moving up as being one of the fastest and newest companies to debut as a serious competiter to branded name in-ear monitors at a budget price! In as little as a year (give or take) The CCA C16 is the third and latest IEM to make a lasting impression to an already conjested market featuring 8 balanced armatures per side, with a total of 16 overall!
> ...


That's an excellent review and tallies with mine on all points! Perhaps you could post a link to it on the CCA thread where some others may be reading about the C16. Ha ha, just seen your post on that thread!. Still enjoying mine and finding more new details in some of my favourite music!


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> That's an excellent review and tallies with mine on all points! Perhaps you could post a link to it on the CCA thread where some others may be reading about the C16. Ha ha, just seen your post on that thread!. Still enjoying mine and finding more new details in some of my favourite music!


They're so well-tuned that they can really compete with hi-end branded names.

Cheers!


----------



## Nimweth

Clear, I just checked the Auvio tip link but they don't ship to the United Kingdom. Do you know anywhere else I can get these tips? Thanks!


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> Clear, I just checked the Auvio tip link but they don't ship to the United Kingdom. Do you know anywhere else I can get these tips? Thanks!


Give me a couple of minutes, I'll check online for you...


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> Give me a couple of minutes, I'll check online for you...


That's fine, I have ordered some medium Spiral Dots now, so I will be OK!


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> That's fine, I have ordered some medium Spiral Dots now, so I will be OK!


Sounds good! 

...couldn't find them anywhere else for now.


----------



## Apputty

1clearhead said:


> Up for review:  *CCA C16  *
> 
> *INTRO:*
> So, finally I'm here with the CCA C16 with more than 200 hours of burn-in time in order to share a fair and honest review. I was sent the C16 at 50% off its original price to write and express my personal listening experience with them. Coming from a larger company known as Knowledge Zenith (KZ) Clear Concept Audio (CCA), the sister company, is moving up as being one of the fastest and newest companies to debut as a serious competiter to branded name in-ear monitors at a budget price! In as little as a year (give or take) The CCA C16 is the third and latest IEM to make a lasting impression to an already conjested market featuring 8 balanced armatures per side, with a total of 16 overall!
> ...


I have to say that I did like them on initial listen. Then I listened to a bad recording. I really couldn't stand it. Then listened to some other songs and it was all fine. It was then that I realised that it could be the recording. So I agree with what you mentioned, c16 exposes bad recordings.


----------



## silverfishla

loomisjohnson said:


> just got in the nicehck n3, whic i was looking forward to. very quick initial impression (before any burnin or tip rolling) not favorable. mr. jim claims these sound amazing after 100hrs, so i'll revisit then.


I’ve burned mine in for about 20 hours.  They’ve opened up a bit.  They sounded more constrained and weird at first.  It takes me about 20 minutes of listening with them, and then they start sounding good.  You start to realize that there’s a lot of detail in there and it can drop a low fast bass.  If they can continue to get a little more natural sounding (which they are beginning to). I think they can be winners.  They are also very comfortable for me.  I don’t think they will ever sound as huge as the ****, but they might reach a point where they are more competent.  We’ll see...


----------



## SweetEars

Anyone tried the renonext qt5


----------



## Slater (Mar 15, 2019)

SweetEars said:


> Anyone tried the renonext qt5



I have a set on the way.


----------



## crabdog

SweetEars said:


> Anyone tried the renonext qt5


Yes, it's very good for the price.


----------



## loomisjohnson

silverfishla said:


> I’ve burned mine in for about 20 hours.  They’ve opened up a bit.  They sounded more constrained and weird at first.  It takes me about 20 minutes of listening with them, and then they start sounding good.  You start to realize that there’s a lot of detail in there and it can drop a low fast bass.  If they can continue to get a little more natural sounding (which they are beginning to). I think they can be winners.  They are also very comfortable for me.  I don’t think they will ever sound as huge as the ****, but they might reach a point where they are more competent.  We’ll see...


i agree and intend to give 'em some time before passing on their merits.  like you say, there's a lot going on sonically, but they sounded off on first listen--conceivably this could be because it's such a different signature from the typical v-shape that we're just not used to it. of course, when you already have a gazillion phones you have to ask how much effort you want to invest.


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> Yes, it's *very good for the price.*


...that`s being said infinite times in these threads. 
I take it as "it`s typical chi-fi sounding and higher priced (20-30$ higher) hyped IEMs still beat it"
So, makes me think why I would want to buy these?


----------



## HungryPanda

I feel the NiceHCK N3 is a sound signature that one has to get used to as it is different due to the materials used. I actually like them and find them very comfortable. I had the same experience when first listening to Electrostatic headphones and thought they sounded strange until my mind adjusted and now love them


----------



## crabdog

CoiL said:


> ...that`s being said infinite times in these threads.
> I take it as "it`s typical chi-fi sounding and higher priced (20-30$ higher) hyped IEMs still beat it"
> So, makes me think why I would want to buy these?


This recent concept of "typical chi-fi" doesn't make any sense to me. There are as many different signatures in Chi-Fi as any other market. I'd say the QT5 performs above its price point and can compete with a lot of other IEMs up to $50. What makes you think why you would want to buy these? I don't know - you seem to mod everything you get anyway in an apparent effort to make them sound the way _you_ think they should. Similar to people who feel the need to EQ everything IMO. I will be doing a full review soon but I'm sure others will receive theirs and give impressions before then.


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> I feel the NiceHCK N3 is a sound signature that one has to get used to as it is different due to the materials used. I actually like them and find them very comfortable. I had the same experience when first listening to Electrostatic headphones and thought they sounded strange until my mind adjusted and now love them


well, you're one of the guys i got to for validation (i have few original opinions of my own), so i'm gonna make the effort with the n3. i do concur that the fit is great and they are very comfortable--i wish kz and bqeyz used that design


----------



## CoiL (Mar 15, 2019)

crabdog said:


> This recent concept of "typical chi-fi" doesn't make any sense to me. There are as many different signatures in Chi-Fi as any other market. I'd say the QT5 performs above its price point and can compete with a lot of other IEMs up to $50. What makes you think why you would want to buy these? I don't know - you seem to mod everything you get anyway in an apparent effort to make them sound the way _you_ think they should. Similar to people who feel the need to EQ everything IMO. I will be doing a full review soon but I'm sure others will receive theirs and give impressions before then.


Then why won`t You just say that they _perform above their price_ and just politely say _for the price_? It sounds like cliche of chi-fi.
And why are You so "touched" by my modding skills, experience and knowledge? Some use EQ, I don`t. And when I know how to make them better for my subjective taste, I will. Never said those improvements will apply for everyone else too


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> Yes, it's very good for the price.


I am also still struggling with the frequently used forced relationship between sound quality and price. Ears don't know pricing. I enjoy my $22 Pioneer CH3 which are good sounding and therefore constitute a *good value*.


----------



## crabdog

CoiL said:


> Then why won`t You just say that they _perform above they price_ and just politely say _for the price_? It sounds like cliche of chi-fi.
> And why are You so "touched" by my modding skills, experience and knowledge? Some use EQ, I don`t. And when I know how to make them better for my subjective taste, I will. Never said those improvements will apply for everyone else too


Because it's not my job to say what you want me to. If you're unsatisfied with my comments


Otto Motor said:


> I am also still struggling with the frequently used forced relationship between sound quality and price. Ears don't know pricing. I enjoy my $22 Pioneer CH3 which are good sounding and therefore constitute a *good value*.


Not sure what you're trying to say. Good for the price/good value pretty much the same thing unless you just want to be pedantic. Ears don't know pricing but wallets screw**g do.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 15, 2019)

crabdog said:


> Because it's not my job to say what you want me to. If you're unsatisfied with my comments
> 
> Not sure what you're trying to say. Good for the price/good value pretty much the same thing unless you just want to be pedantic. Ears don't know pricing but wallets screw**g do.


I am not listening with my wallet... The @HungryPanda gave me some of his DIY earbuds that sound amazing...and I don't know their price at all. But they still sound amazing. And since my cost was zero, the _sound quality for the price_ must go towards infinite whereas that's not the case for the buyer...and this difference applies to the same earbud.

Or did I read too much Einstein this morning?


----------



## Slater (Mar 15, 2019)

Double post. Not sure why it did that.


----------



## Otto Motor

value = sound quality/price

=> sound quality = value * price

=> price = sound quality/value

Please don't hit me for this !


----------



## CoiL (Mar 15, 2019)

crabdog said:


> Because it's not my job to say what you want me to. If you're unsatisfied with my comments


Look, my comment was not aimed for You but to gazillion comments like that about gazillion products like that. For me that equals as another average chi-fi product that most of us actually do not want or need and it took me long way unfortunately to understand that.


crabdog said:


> Ears don't know pricing but wallets screw**g do.


And that`s why the screw it is rather more sensible to keep away from buying such "_very good for the price_" gear as one still wants something better and stays in "never-ending circle" of such average mediocre IEMs, instead keeping all that money spent and going for something with long-time approval and loads of reviews, for example Tin T2/T3 or other higher priced wide approval IEMs.


----------



## Slater (Mar 15, 2019)

It is my belief that price is relative to an individual’s perception:

https://www.adweek.com/brand-market...o-see-how-much-people-would-pay-for-20-shoes/

I know Beats are a bad analogy when talking about audio products, but the fact that they cost ~$13 to manufacture yet sell for $300+ goes to show that you can’t really use the retail price as some sort of predictor of build quality or sound quality.

This is also unbelievably true in the fine jewelry business, whether it’s talking about watches or diamonds.


----------



## toddy0191

crabdog said:


> Because it's not my job to say what you want me to. If you're unsatisfied with my comments
> 
> Not sure what you're trying to say. Good for the price/good value pretty much the same thing unless you just want to be pedantic. Ears don't know pricing but wallets screw**g do.



Nothing wrong with what you're saying (but you know that already!), as any review of a product has to be within the context of its price. It would be bloody ridiculous if it wasn't.

Don't bite, that's what they want!


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 15, 2019)

The price reference is changing all the time, mainly in that we get more technology for our money but not necessarily better sound. But I find it impossible to distinguish a $200 treble from a $300 treble, especially when the $300 treble goes on sale or drops to $200.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> The price reference is changing all the time, mainly in that we get more technology for our money but not necessarily better sound. But I find it impossible to distinguish a $200 treble from a $300 treble, especially when the $300 treble goes on sale or drops to $200.



Can't argue with that tho.


----------



## DynamicEars (Mar 15, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Look, my comment was not aimed for You but to gazillion comments like that about gazillion products like that. For me that equals as another average chi-fi product that most of us actually do not want or need and it took me long way unfortunately to understand that.
> 
> And that`s why the screw it is rather more sensible to keep away from buying such "_very good for the price_" gear as one still wants something better and stays in "never-ending circle" of such average mediocre IEMs, instead keeping all that money spent and going for something with long-time approval and loads of reviews, for example Tin T2/T3 or other higher priced wide approval IEMs.



Even though sometimes @CoiL posted sharp or sibilances comments, but he got his point right in my opinion, a lot of people keep buying "good iem - for the price" which is mean, for budget limited is good, but for overall , compared to $100 or $200 or $300 iems they're just average.
But sometimes there are people who cant afford pricier iem, so they need a good review of budget friendly iems, thats why they need suggestions from a person who has listened to wide variety of budget iems. There are some of us even have budget to spend, but want to limit our buys. Or there are some people who just jumped in into audiophile world, still want to find their preference signature, so these budget iems are like a jumping stone for them. There are people who like to collect many chifi iems for collection as a hobby. There is nothing wrong too.

unless...

They want to find really good or better iem, they need to go higher tier, instead of keep buying these budget iems, because hoping to find better class iem at same price category will take a long journey, years maybe. A lot of people are scared to waste their money so they keep buy another budget friendly iem. If youre the one who want to try really a better iem, you can step up. hold, dont buy anymore budget iem, save up your money, when the time is right you can buy 1 very great iem and you will feel different experience. The clarity that you feel that is the best you've ever heard  in budget item is actually just average compared to your new upper tier iem, you will know when youre get there, nobody can explain how it feels.

The one I cant take are too hyperbole hyped, saying "this soundstage is reallyyy huuugeeeee" or something like that but when other experienced user try, its just a meh or average. I guess they never have better tier iem. "My $45 XXXX can fight $300 iems!" maybe yes at some point can fight against bad $300 iem, or overpriced branded one. But if you compared to very good $150, definitely it cant stand.



Otto Motor said:


> The price reference is changing all the time, mainly in that we get more technology for our money but not necessarily better sound. But I find it impossible to distinguish a $200 treble from a $300 treble, especially when the $300 treble goes on sale or drops to $200.



This is very true, but trebles are very hard to tell unless theyre very big in differences, bass is different case with technical abilities like clarity, soundstage, imaging, etc.


----------



## silverfishla

**** **** is an amazing IEM.  If you can enter your "headspace" with these, all the details are there.  I could hear tape flutter, I could hear backing click tracks before vocals kick in...stuff like that.  Stuff that usually gets masked if you are just sitting back and listening.  All in a very natural sounding environment.  Good stuff.  Big and gorgeous sounding.


----------



## Otto Motor

DynamicEars said:


> This is very true, but trebles are very hard to tell unless theyre very big in differences, bass is different case with technical abilities like clarity, soundstage, imaging, etc.


I totally agree, I just wanted to lead this _ad absurdum ._


----------



## Nabillion_786

@IryxBRO how does the Idun deluxe compare to the kanas pro?


----------



## toddy0191

Otto Motor said:


> I totally agree, I just wanted to lead this _ad absurdum ._



It's not ridiculous to state something is good for its price though...

If someone only has  £30 to spend and they are reading a review, that statement implies that.in the opinion of that reviewer, they are going to be hard pressed to find a better iem within their budget.

That person wouldn't care about  how its sonic performance is less than something twice the cost, because as @crabdog  said their wallet would!

I know some of us care, but we're not normal!


----------



## Otto Motor

toddy0191 said:


> It's not ridiculous to state something is good for its price though...



I agree, but nobody had claimed that.


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> This is very true, but trebles are very hard to tell unless theyre very big in differences, bass is different case with technical abilities like clarity, soundstage, imaging, etc





Otto Motor said:


> The price reference is changing all the time, mainly in that we get more technology for our money but not necessarily better sound. But I find it impossible to distinguish a $200 treble from a $300 treble, especially when the $300 treble goes on sale or drops to $200.



am i the only one that think that the treble quality is easier to distinguish between budget and above tier earphones? in fact the reason i stopped collecting budget iems and earbuds is because most of them have the tendencies to hurt my ears because of the treble.

bass on the other hand, even if an earphone sounded "uncooked" at the bass, as long as i can hear the fundamentals, I'm okay with it. 

as technical abilities goes (clarity, soundstage, separation, etc) are impacted by the whole spectrum from bass to treble, depends on the reverb sounds, effects, etc of the song...and those also (for me) are easier to spot depends on the mids and treble quality of the earphones.


----------



## DynamicEars (Mar 16, 2019)

chinmie said:


> am i the only one that think that the treble quality is easier to distinguish between budget and above tier earphones? in fact the reason i stopped collecting budget iems and earbuds is because most of them have the tendencies to hurt my ears because of the treble.
> 
> bass on the other hand, even if an earphone sounded "uncooked" at the bass, as long as i can hear the fundamentals, I'm okay with it.
> 
> as technical abilities goes (clarity, soundstage, separation, etc) are impacted by the whole spectrum from bass to treble, depends on the reverb sounds, effects, etc of the song...and those also (for me) are easier to spot depends on the mids and treble quality of the earphones.



youre right, if jumping up from budget iems, treble on sub 100 iems have tendency to be harsh or sibilance or aggresive, on higher tier definitely smooth but still details. Same about mid and bass. but once on higher tier it become harder to differentiate, because there is only refinement a little by a little in trade with high upgrade cost.
@Otto Motor said on treble $200 vs $300 iems, so in this case became harder to compare unless youre really A-B ing them and focus on that highs area. Different people hears differently though so yeah for my case I can distinguish bass easily, or I can say im rather picky about bass. Even that good Kanas Pro bass its great for me but not perfect (8 out of 10 for me). EX1000 bass  for DD is top tier for me (9.5 out of 10 for me), and Andromeda for BA bass can be same tier but i still prefer DD bass. I've yet to hear better TOTL tier like sony Z1R or 64's U12t or Jomo Flamenco, I believe they are better.


----------



## IryxBRO

Nabillion_786 said:


> @IryxBRO how does the Idun deluxe compare to the kanas pro?



it was covered in my review of MKP


----------



## Bartig (Mar 16, 2019)

Listened to the **** a while again today with a new cable, but something is not right with my iPhone X or lightning audio connector I think. It acts as if I press play the pause button the entire time. Very annoying.

The **** still nailed songs of a few of my favorite singer songwriters though, with a natural and detailed sound.

Because of the connection problems, I switched to my wireless QCY QS1 and then it finally struck me, why I cannot get so raving enthusiast about the **** as most of you do.

It’s the tonality of the QCY! My favorite singer songwriter sounded even more natural on the QS1, with vocals a bit more upfront and resolving even more minor details as guitar string pulling and environment noise in the recording. I can't believe how good it is on an iPhone. The tonality, the balance, the bass that never overpowers. Yes, soundstage is way smaller than ****, but it's okay for me. A MH755 achievement in truly wireless earphones.


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> youre right, if jumping up from budget iems, treble on sub 100 iems have tendency to be harsh or sibilance or aggresive, on higher tier definitely smooth but still details. Same about mid and bass. but once on higher tier it become harder to differentiate, because there is only refinement a little by a little in trade with high upgrade cost.
> @Otto Motor said on treble $200 vs $300 iems, so in this case became harder to compare unless youre really A-B ing them and focus on that highs area. Different people hears differently though so yeah for my case I can distinguish bass easily, or I can say im rather picky about bass. Even that good Kanas Pro bass its great for me but not perfect (8 out of 10 for me). EX1000 bass  for DD is top tier for me (9.5 out of 10 for me), and Andromeda for BA bass can be same tier but i still prefer DD bass. I've yet to hear better TOTL tier like sony Z1R or 64's U12t or Jomo Flamenco, I believe they are better.



true. sub 100 for me the race for them is on the treble. once they passed that, i agree with you the race then shifted to resolution of the mids and bass, which would show on their technical capabilities (like staging, and separation). 
once they went multi drivers, the race is on coherence between the drivers.

i have sought the EX1000 like holy grail, only to be underwhelmed because i already have better sounding earphones in my possession compared to it. to this day, the Standard Kanas (not the pro) is still the best single DD iem and has better bass than the EX. the EX1000 specialty compared to other iems is it's huge soundstage. Earbuds that i have easily beats it with ease.

i personally prefer BA bass because it is more precise in notes presentations and speed. although yes, the DD has a more visceral bass presentation and more "correct" when you compare it to the feeling and sound of a real bass amplifiers. 
but listening to a whole mix, BA bass is more "correct" for me because it is closer to the feeling and sound of a mixing room monitor. 
but DD is still more fun, so it's good to have both as options . for BA bass, i like the DM6 and the Eternal Melody EM2 that i have


----------



## chinmie

Bartig said:


> Listened to the **** a while again today with a new cable, but something is not right with my iPhone X or lightning audio connector I think. It acts as if I press play the pause button the entire time. Very annoying.
> 
> The **** still nailed songs of a few of my favorite singer songwriters though, with a natural and detailed sound.
> 
> ...





listen to this with the T1C: each kick literally vibrate to the brain! and not in a "brutal pounding" way, but a great vibration one. even at low volume it can be felt. 
the T1C has the deepest and best subbass presentation of all TWS and wired IEMs and earbuds that I've tried (wait, i haven't compare it to the Kanas yet, so stay tuned ) 
The TFZ King Pro also does this, but still bleeds to the midbass too much that prolonged listening made me nauseous. 

ooh, i use a wide bore eartips with my T1C. it really let loose all it's capabilities


----------



## Nabillion_786

IryxBRO said:


> it was covered in my review of MKP


I think you compared it to the first kinera idun and not the deluxe one? I heard the deluxe one has more natural and thicker vocals but wanted your confirmation.


----------



## SweetEars

crabdog said:


> Yes, it's very good for the price.


any short review or initial impressions i can checkout?


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> listen to this with the T1C: each kick literally vibrate to the brain! and not in a "brutal pounding" way, but a great vibration one. even at low volume it can be felt.
> the T1C has the deepest and best subbass presentation of all TWS and wired IEMs and earbuds that I've tried (wait, i haven't compare it to the Kanas yet, so stay tuned )
> The TFZ King Pro also does this, but still bleeds to the midbass too much that prolonged listening made me nauseous.
> 
> ooh, i use a wide bore eartips with my T1C. it really let loose all it's capabilities




I can’t wait for mine to come!

I like the TRN BT20, but after a few hours it starts getting painful to wear. I don’t know if it’s because I wear glasses, or if it’s the preformed ear guides putting pressure on my ears. 

So I’m hoping the T1C/QS1 will provide all the benefits with none of the downsides.


----------



## assassin10000 (Mar 18, 2019)

Slater said:


> I can’t wait for mine to come!
> 
> I like the TRN BT20, but after a few hours it starts getting painful to wear. I don’t know if it’s because I wear glasses, or if it’s the preformed ear guides putting pressure on my ears.
> 
> So I’m hoping the T1C/QS1 will provide all the benefits with none of the downsides.



Did you try re-shaping the ear guides? I did with mine to better fit my ears with a heat gun (that and rotating the mmcx connectors to face down).


EDIT: if you are going to do this be aware it takes a while for the heat to fully penetrate the stiffer inner guide tube. So be prepared to take a several minutes a side so you don't overheat them either, the outer sheathing can warp if so. Also be careful to not heat up the body where the electronics/battery reside  .


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> I can’t wait for mine to come!
> 
> I like the TRN BT20, but after a few hours it starts getting painful to wear. I don’t know if it’s because I wear glasses, or if it’s the preformed ear guides putting pressure on my ears.
> 
> So I’m hoping the T1C/QS1 will provide all the benefits with none of the downsides.



I wrote about that T1c in this thread maybe before its hyped, the one that i bought "accidentally" for my wife because she just want something tws, so i just blindfolded grab the cheapest one and i was surprised wow its like the MH755 of the TWS!
I havent buy it for myself, even though they already use BT 5.0 but still the batt capacity only capable until 3 hours


----------



## rad7

Slater said:


> I can’t wait for mine to come!
> 
> I like the TRN BT20, but after a few hours it starts getting painful to wear. I don’t know if it’s because I wear glasses, or if it’s the preformed ear guides putting pressure on my ears.
> 
> So I’m hoping the T1C/QS1 will provide all the benefits with none of the downsides.



The design of TRN BT 20 is faulty and is not meant to be worn for long periods. I don't wear glasses and it starts getting painful for me after a while too. I'm really disappointed with my unit. Perhaps as @assassin10000 suggested, we need to re-shape the earguides.


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> I wrote about that T1c in this thread maybe before its hyped, the one that i bought "accidentally" for my wife because she just want something tws, so i just blindfolded grab the cheapest one and i was surprised wow its like the MH755 of the TWS!
> I havent buy it for myself, even though they already use BT 5.0 but still the batt capacity only capable until 3 hours



I'm using it with note 8 (supposed to support usb 5.0) and it can go past the 4 hours mark. haven't done the complete drain test yet though


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> I can’t wait for mine to come!
> 
> I like the TRN BT20, but after a few hours it starts getting painful to wear. I don’t know if it’s because I wear glasses, or if it’s the preformed ear guides putting pressure on my ears.
> 
> So I’m hoping the T1C/QS1 will provide all the benefits with none of the downsides.


Interested in what you think. Im on the fence about ordering one for my wife. Just ordered the little Mahdi Bluetooth mp3 player for $20 after coupons, and think that would be a killer setup for her workouts.


----------



## assassin10000

rad7 said:


> The design of TRN BT 20 is faulty and is not meant to be worn for long periods. I don't wear glasses and it starts getting painful for me after a while too. I'm really disappointed with my unit. Perhaps as @assassin10000 suggested, we need to re-shape the earguides.



Probably so then. I've worn mine for 6-7 hours at a time, more than once. I don't wear glasses either... but I have used them with sunglasses on.


----------



## Veyska

On the subject of BA bass, I find myself curious but given I've got what for me is a surfeit of IEMs (and the CCA C10 is now my primary travel "headphones" to boot) I also find myself feeling rather frugal.  There any reasonably good all-BA (one or plural, not fussy) IEMs below the KZ AS06 in price?  Optimally in the <=15$ range but that's not a hard cap...  Skimmed back several pages and didn't spot anything, but I also wasn't reading every post in-depth.


----------



## IryxBRO

Nabillion_786 said:


> I think you compared it to the first kinera idun and not the deluxe one? I heard the deluxe one has more natural and thicker vocals but wanted your confirmation.



I don't have the Idun Deluxe version now, thus - cannot compare. Only regular Idun


----------



## crabdog

SweetEars said:


> any short review or initial impressions i can checkout?


First of all the build is fantastic and comfortable in my ears too. It has a nice cable although the wire is a bit thin above the Y-split. In terms of sound, it's much better than I was expecting. Bass is tight and punchy with moderate quantity. Mids are smooth and clear with good tone. The lower treble is a bit forward but it's not too bright or abrasive. Detail retrieval is very good too. It's not perfect but is easily one of the better IEMs I've heard around the $20 mark.


----------



## SweetEars

crabdog said:


> First of all the build is fantastic and comfortable in my ears too. It has a nice cable although the wire is a bit thin above the Y-split. In terms of sound, it's much better than I was expecting. Bass is tight and punchy with moderate quantity. Mids are smooth and clear with good tone. The lower treble is a bit forward but it's not too bright or abrasive. Detail retrieval is very good too. It's not perfect but is easily one of the better IEMs I've heard around the $20 mark.


$20? i checked in aliexpress. its  more exp than that..


----------



## MidSmoothness (Mar 17, 2019)

Nabillion_786 said:


> I think you compared it to the first kinera idun and not the deluxe one? I heard the deluxe one has more natural and thicker vocals but wanted your confirmation.





IryxBRO said:


> I don't have the Idun Deluxe version now, thus - cannot compare. Only regular Idun



It definitely does though. It’s a wonderful IEM


----------



## Bartig

crabdog said:


> First of all the build is fantastic and comfortable in my ears too. It has a nice cable although the wire is a bit thin above the Y-split. In terms of sound, it's much better than I was expecting. Bass is tight and punchy with moderate quantity. Mids are smooth and clear with good tone. The lower treble is a bit forward but it's not too bright or abrasive. Detail retrieval is very good too. It's not perfect but is easily one of the better IEMs I've heard around the $20 mark.


Wait, which IEM are we talking about here?


----------



## crabdog

Bartig said:


> Wait, which IEM are we talking about here?


The RevoNext QT5.


----------



## Slater

assassin10000 said:


> Did you try re-shaping the ear guides? I did with mine to better fit my ears with a heat gun (that and rotating the mmcx connectors to face down).



No, I did not try that. I wasn’t sure if it was possible. It felt like there was a stiff plastic rod inside, so I wasn’t sure it could be reshaped. I had tried to get a fellow member’s dead BT20 so I could dissect it and see how it was designed inside (then determine if/how I could reshape mine), but the deal fell through.

So you’re saying it can just be reshaped with heat (like a hair dryer or heat gun)? That’s really good news!


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Interested in what you think. Im on the fence about ordering one for my wife. Just ordered the little Mahdi Bluetooth mp3 player for $20 after coupons, and think that would be a killer setup for her workouts.



For $20 I’d be willing to give that a try. For workouts and cycling I love my iPod nano 6G and Sansa Clip+ because they’re so small and light with a built in clip.

Years ago I even wore the iPod as a watch, and ran attached the IEM cable up my sleeve so it was super stealth with dress clothes.

So yeah thanks I’ll take a look at that  mahdi. I also need to take a closer look at the Shanling m0 as it looks really small like that. I don’t know all of its features and exact size though, so I’ll figure all that out when I dig deeper into the specs.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Mar 17, 2019)

Slater said:


> For $20 I’d be willing to give that a try. For workouts and cycling I love my iPod nano 6G and Sansa Clip+ because they’re so small and light with a built in clip.
> 
> Years ago I even wore the iPod as a watch, and ran attached the IEM cable up my sleeve so it was super stealth with dress clothes.
> 
> So yeah thanks I’ll take a look at that  mahdi. I also need to take a closer look at the Shanling m0 as it looks really small like that. I don’t know all of its features and exact size though, so I’ll figure all that out when I dig deeper into the specs.



Yea I had been waiting for the Benjie k10(I think)with msd slot but its never released. This mahdi just released with touchscreen and a slot all for $26-$27. I had a $2 off mhcaudio store coupon, and Aliexpress gave me a $5 coupon. Had to pull the trigger then.

Fiio just announced yesterday the M5, which is pretty impressive and can be worn as a watch with optional watch band. No price,but I bet its around $99 as it seems like it wants to compete with Shanling.


----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> The RevoNext QT5.



Cool.  I was just gifted with a QT5 that mysteriously appeared this weekend from Amazon UK  Love the color and I think it sounds really nice.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Cool.  I was just gifted with a QT5 that mysteriously appeared this weekend from Amazon UK  Love the color and I think it sounds really nice.



I wish I would receive mysterious gifts from Amazon.


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Yea I had been waiting for the Benjie k10(I think)with msd slot but its never released. This mahdi just released with touchscreen and a slot all for $26-$27. I had a $2 off mhcaudio store coupon, and Aliexpress gave me a $5 coupon. Had to pull the trigger then.
> 
> Fiio just announced yesterday the M5, which is pretty impressive and can be worn as a watch with optional watch band. No price,but I bet its around $99 as it seems like it wants to compete with Shanling.



Pretty cool re: the M5. 

I found an article with all of their new stuff.

https://www.samma3a.com/tech/en/7-new-fiio-products-make-their-debut/amp/

FiiO is killing it!

That M11 looks awfully tempting...


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I wish I would receive mysterious gifts from Amazon.



I wish people would stop ordering things in their sleep...


----------



## Slater (Mar 17, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish people would stop ordering things in their sleep...



https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/health-problems/sydney-woman-spends-thousands-of-dollars-online-shopping-while-shes-in-a-deep-sleep/news-story/

https://www.stuff.co.nz/life-style/well-good/teach-me/69100107/null


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 18, 2019)

My and some other guy’s rather *thorough* *review the Brainwavz Koel*:

*Head-Fi | Elsewhere*

No links? Since I am not allowed to promote "Elsewhere" in a post, I do without links. The “Elsewhere” version is longer than the Head-Fi one in that it contains an extended second opinion by a very qualified non-Head-Fier. Interestingly, both of us independently had essentially the same findings, which are in strong contrast to most other published Koel reviews. You may figure out where to find either version.

I learnt a lot from doing this review:

Measurements are essential for revealing and documenting flaws.
One has to listen at all volumes to assess the dynamic range (I am stating the obvious).
Analytical listening for the purpose of a review and everyday listening are two different things. A technically capable earphone may be still be unsuited for daily use.

Stay tuned, we have tons of stuff in the pipeline.


P.S. Maybe my co-writers @Slater and @loomisjohnson are allowed to set links.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> Pretty cool re: the M5.
> 
> I found an article with all of their new stuff.
> 
> ...



Yea. Dual slots, 3gb RAM, 2.5, 4.4 balanced and 3.5mm, 13h playtime, and $400ish price tag sound tempting. I am currently saving up for Hiby R6 Pro. Have $400 for it in my drawer. MSEB EQ and 735mw output on the HIBY are its big selling points to me. I would like to know the output power of the M11. They didn't release that info that I know. Also their eq's have always sucked, but if their is no whitelisting of apps, I am hopeful that Neutron would be useable??? 

The M5 also interest me as I could easily rock that at work or outside in the yard or garage doing hubby stuff.


----------



## jsmiller58

BadReligionPunk said:


> Yea. Dual slots, 3gb RAM, 2.5, 4.4 balanced and 3.5mm, 13h playtime, and $400ish price tag sound tempting. I am currently saving up for Hiby R6 Pro. Have $400 for it in my drawer. MSEB EQ and 735mw output on the HIBY are its big selling points to me. I would like to know the output power of the M11. They didn't release that info that I know. Also their eq's have always sucked, but if their is no whitelisting of apps, I am hopeful that Neutron would be useable???
> 
> The M5 also interest me as I could easily rock that at work or outside in the yard or garage doing hubby stuff.


Will be interesting to see if the M11 allows offline Tidal.  To me that is a big selling point for the R6 Pro and why I have one on order...


----------



## antdroid

https://www.antdroid.net/2019/03/bgvp-dm6-vs-tenhz-t5-vs-moondrop-kanas.html

Review of the BGVP DM6 and Tenhz T5 and Moondrop Kanas Pro


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Mar 17, 2019)

jsmiller58 said:


> Will be interesting to see if the M11 allows offline Tidal.  To me that is a big selling point for the R6 Pro and why I have one on order...


It looks like it does, at least the m9 does from what I have read. I doubt they would release an upgrade and take away options.

Also don't know why I didn't see it, but the M11 does output 195mw thru 3.5 and 550mw output balanced. That's definitely enough power for all IEMs and Headphones. I guess the only thing keeping me from buying one is the EQ thing.


----------



## nxnje

Hello boys!
After much effort i've put in listening, some shops started sending something to try.
I decided to open a website which i'm using to share my impressions.
If you would like to support with a visit, check out my little website where u can find some reviews i've even posted here.
NiceHCK EB2 and CCA-C10 are on the way and reviews will be up very soon.

I know visiting the site is just a little thing, but that's big for me in order to get more support for the platform as i need more visitors.

Thanks a lot for your time

https://www.yourstingyfriend.altervista.org


----------



## assassin10000 (Mar 18, 2019)

Slater said:


> No, I did not try that. I wasn’t sure if it was possible. It felt like there was a stiff plastic rod inside, so I wasn’t sure it could be reshaped. I had tried to get a fellow member’s dead BT20 so I could dissect it and see how it was designed inside (then determine if/how I could reshape mine), but the deal fell through.
> 
> So you’re saying it can just be reshaped with heat (like a hair dryer or heat gun)? That’s really good news!



Yeah, there is a stiffer tube inside that the wires run through. But it is slightly malleable, more so when warmed up.

I rotated the ends 180 degrees and reformed the ear hooks slightly for better comfort. I can wear them until it gives me the low battery warning.




EDIT: If you are going to do this be aware it takes a while for the heat to fully penetrate the stiffer inner guide tube. So be prepared to take a several minutes a side so you don't overheat them either, the outer sheathing can warp if so. Also be careful to not heat up the body where the electronics/battery reside  .


----------



## DynamicEars (Mar 18, 2019)

Just posted a review about Kanas Pro after 150 hours + here https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-kanas-pro.23385/
and comparison with EX1000, DM6 and Tin Audio T2 (what?? yeah T2 lover must read this)


----------



## Trebor1966

Best and realistic comparison between EX1000 and KPE for this overrated Inear. Still one of the best Chifi in this price segment, but definitely not TOTL.


----------



## snip3r77

nxnje said:


> Hello boys!
> After much effort i've put in listening, some shops started sending something to try.
> I decided to open a website which i'm using to share my impressions.
> If you would like to support with a visit, check out my little website where u can find some reviews i've even posted here.
> ...


Just wondering if cca 10 is current fotm? Coming from qt2


----------



## nxnje

snip3r77 said:


> Just wondering if cca 10 is current fotm? Coming from qt2



I am gonna let you know as soon as it comes!


----------



## Markolav

Any Toneking BL1-owners here? They look interesting but 150€ is too much for "just trying" if they end up being meh.


----------



## audio123 (Mar 18, 2019)

Markolav said:


> Any Toneking BL1-owners here? They look interesting but 150€ is too much for "just trying" if they end up being meh.


My take on the Toneking BL1. I wouldn't recommend it if you are using out of your phone. It performs best with an amplifier. Cheers & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Markolav

audio123 said:


> My take on the Toneking BL1. I wouldn't recommend it if you are using out of your phone. It performs best with an amplifier. Cheers & Happy Listening, as always!



Yeah, i checked your review previously, thanks for that. Amplifier is not a problem. If i dont find anything more interesting i might order those. Nine Tail looks interesting as well though.


----------



## avid2

Hoping someone can help me out. So I've always wanted a pair of Etymotic ER4s to use as a throwaway pair due to the isolation (for mowing lawns, power tools, snoring etc), but i could never justify the price of them due to risk of damage or getting lost/stolen etc. Plus, I've tried a few Balanced armature earphones and found I disliked the shrill treble so I probably wouldn't use it as a primary headphone anyway.

Are there any cheap clones that use the same tiny design and high-isolation tips as the ER4s. It seems like it would be pretty cheap and easy to copy too, as its just a tiny aluminum barrel with a single BA driver inside (even using the genuine ER4s Knowles drivers, they only cost $20/pair on Aliexpress) and a MMCX connector glued at the end.

On that note, are there actually any cheap chinese single Balanced Armature earphones (not hybrid, 1BA only) at all? Why aren't they more common?


----------



## DBaldock9

avid2 said:


> Hoping someone can help me out. So I've always wanted a pair of Etymotic ER4s to use as a throwaway pair due to the isolation (for mowing lawns, power tools, snoring etc), but i could never justify the price of them due to risk of damage or getting lost/stolen etc. Plus, I've tried a few Balanced armature earphones and found I disliked the shrill treble so I probably wouldn't use it as a primary headphone anyway.
> 
> Are there any cheap clones that use the same tiny design and high-isolation tips as the ER4s. It seems like it would be pretty cheap and easy to copy too, as its just a tiny aluminum barrel with a single BA driver inside (even using the genuine ER4s Knowles drivers, they only cost $20/pair on Aliexpress) and a MMCX connector glued at the end.
> 
> On that note, are there actually any cheap chinese single Balanced Armature earphones (not hybrid, 1BA only) at all? Why aren't they more common?



The Remax RM-600M (with tethered cable) is still ~$31 - but I don't think it's available on AliExpress any longer.

They are available on Amazon - https://smile.amazon.com/Trend-REMAX-RM-600M-Moving-Earphone/dp/B01FWBADSK/


----------



## Makahl (Mar 18, 2019)

avid2 said:


> Hoping someone can help me out. So I've always wanted a pair of Etymotic ER4s to use as a throwaway pair due to the isolation (for mowing lawns, power tools, snoring etc), but i could never justify the price of them due to risk of damage or getting lost/stolen etc. Plus, I've tried a few Balanced armature earphones and found I disliked the shrill treble so I probably wouldn't use it as a primary headphone anyway.
> 
> Are there any cheap clones that use the same tiny design and high-isolation tips as the ER4s. It seems like it would be pretty cheap and easy to copy too, as its just a tiny aluminum barrel with a single BA driver inside (even using the genuine ER4s Knowles drivers, they only cost $20/pair on Aliexpress) and a MMCX connector glued at the end.
> 
> On that note, are there actually any cheap chinese single Balanced Armature earphones (not hybrid, 1BA only) at all? Why aren't they more common?



The ER3-SR/XR series is considerable cheaper and people have been reporting that adding 20 Ohm resistor adaptor you can get roughly the same sound as the ER4SR/XR. Just food for thought. (Also if you're into DIY you can buy chinese "Ety" kits, this thread shows some of them: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cli...mm-balanced-to-3-5mm-balanced-adapter.899252/)

For isolation alone, I'd consider either KZ ZS4(1DD + 1BA) or ZS3E (1DD). I have both ER4 and ZS4 and isolation-wise when using ZS4 with hybrid tips I can get even better isolation than Etymotics.

But since your question it is only about 1 BA, there are: FiiO FA1, QDC Neptune, Brainwavz KOEL, NICEHCK DT100... I'd say they're quite popular but more drivers just sell more because of the bias more=better and also usually 1BA tends to have a really short extension at bass/sub-bass so not the best target for bass-heads or mainstream market.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 18, 2019)

Makahl said:


> The ER3-SR/XR series is considerable cheaper and people have been reporting that adding 20 Ohm resistor adaptor you can get roughly the same sound as the ER4SR/XR. Just food for thought. (Also if you're into DIY you can buy chinese "Ety" kits, this thread shows some of them: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cli...mm-balanced-to-3-5mm-balanced-adapter.899252/)
> 
> For isolation alone, I'd consider either KZ ZS4(1DD + 1BA) or ZS3E (1DD). I have both ER4 and ZS4 and isolation-wise when using ZS4 with hybrid tips I can get even better isolation than Etymotics.
> 
> But since your question it is only about 1 BA, there are: FiiO FA1, QDC Neptune, Brainwavz KOEL, NICEHCK DT100... I'd say they're quite popular but more drivers just sell more because of the bias more=better and also usually 1BA tends to have a really short extension at bass/sub-bass so not the best target for bass-heads or mainstream market.


The 1 BA Brainwavz B100 had a great sub-bass extension.


----------



## drag0nslayer (Mar 19, 2019)

Guys which under 100 chifi do you recommend now a days for edm?


----------



## Markolav (Mar 19, 2019)

I placed an order for ZSN and C10 to see what all the fuss is about... Bigger investments can wait. I got them for 40€, not bad deal if they really are as good as reviews claim.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Lypertek Bevi. A nice everyday carry iem with a light bass expression, personally prefer this over the Final E3000. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## guicnovaes

I was taking a look at some Aliexpress IEMs and found this: 

 



BAs without tubes... **** HQ10.


----------



## FastAndClean

guicnovaes said:


> I was taking a look at some Aliexpress IEMs and found this:
> 
> BAs without tubes... **** HQ10.


i have them, they have tubes


----------



## guicnovaes

FastAndClean said:


> i have them, they have tubes


It is very strange, the company publishing pics of these BAs without tubes. This can create mistrust in buyers. I, for example, would not buy, just by seeing these photos. It is a disservice to their own image.


----------



## B9Scrambler

They're also from a banned brand so keep the chatter about them down unless you want the mods sweeping in with the ban- for cleanup duty yet again.

Check @Slater signature for more info


----------



## Slater (Mar 19, 2019)

guicnovaes said:


> It is very strange, the company publishing pics of these BAs without tubes. This can create mistrust in buyers. I, for example, would not buy, just by seeing these photos. It is a disservice to their own image.



Yeah that’s crazy. Why would any company even release a product photo like that?

I remember when everyone was crucifying KZ because the ZS5 v1 had ‘fake’ BAs. And it turned out to not even be true!

Just 1 dumba$$ on YouTube that took it apart, and didn’t even understand what he was looking at.

Just goes to show that knowledge can be dangerous if in the wrong hands.


----------



## HungryPanda

avid2 said:


> Hoping someone can help me out. So I've always wanted a pair of Etymotic ER4s to use as a throwaway pair due to the isolation (for mowing lawns, power tools, snoring etc), but i could never justify the price of them due to risk of damage or getting lost/stolen etc. Plus, I've tried a few Balanced armature earphones and found I disliked the shrill treble so I probably wouldn't use it as a primary headphone anyway.
> 
> Are there any cheap clones that use the same tiny design and high-isolation tips as the ER4s. It seems like it would be pretty cheap and easy to copy too, as its just a tiny aluminum barrel with a single BA driver inside (even using the genuine ER4s Knowles drivers, they only cost $20/pair on Aliexpress) and a MMCX connector glued at the end.
> 
> On that note, are there actually any cheap chinese single Balanced Armature earphones (not hybrid, 1BA only) at all? Why aren't they more common?


Toneking TW1 would fit the bill


----------



## Moonstar (Mar 20, 2019)

I really like the performance of these Ch-Fi products 

I recommend the Musiland MU2 if you are looking for a budget-friendly DAC / AMP solution that you can use with your phone with a USB Type-C connection

Here is the full review:
https://moonstarreviews.net/musiland-mu2-usb-type-c-to-3-5mm-dac-amp-adapter-review/


----------



## audio123

Sharing a picture of the Tanchjim Oxygen, really beautiful iem


----------



## cn11

audio123 said:


> Sharing a picture of the Tanchjim Oxygen, really beautiful iem



Sounds just as beautiful as it looks!

Edit -- more so.


----------



## FastAndClean

cn11 said:


> Sounds just as beautiful as it looks!
> 
> Edit -- more so.


dont do it, i have KP already


----------



## guicnovaes

audio123 said:


> Sharing a picture of the Tanchjim Oxygen, really beautiful iem


Do you have any plans to do a full review of the Oxygen?


----------



## Cevisi

Moonstar said:


> I really like the performance of these Ch-Fi products
> 
> I recommend the Musiland MU2 if you are looking for a budget-friendly DAC / AMP solution that you can use with your phone with a USB Type-C connection
> 
> ...


Can you compare to creative sxfi amp/DAC ?


----------



## Moonstar

Cevisi said:


> Can you compare to creative sxfi amp/DAC ?


Sorry but I didn't have had the chance to compare the MU2 to the SxFi


----------



## nxnje

Received my CCA-C10 today with the new Benjie s8/AGPTEK m30b (an upgrade to the benjie s5/agptek m20)
For like 50$ they're one of the best combo i've ever heard. 
Gonna make a review on them


----------



## snip3r77

nxnje said:


> Received my CCA-C10 today with the new Benjie s8/AGPTEK m30b (an upgrade to the benjie s5/agptek m20)
> For like 50$ they're one of the best combo i've ever heard.
> Gonna make a review on them


What other iem do you have ?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

snip3r77 said:


> What other iem do you have ?



Click on his profile.


----------



## nxnje

snip3r77 said:


> What other iem do you have ?


Zs7, "banned brand" V2, EZ AUDIO D4, ZS6, EDR1, ED9, HIFIHEAR F30, MEMT X5, TRN V80, NiceHCK EP10, JBL T110, Xiaomi Piston Fresh, and i think some more that i do not remember



BadReligionPunk said:


> Click on his profile.


Not updated, gonna update


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> Not updated, gonna update



I wish everyone would.  Some people don't put in any info and then ask questions.  It is always better if we know what those users already have.  I love reading profiles... lol.


----------



## nxnje

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish everyone would.  Some people don't put in any info and then ask questions.  It is always better if we know what those users already have.  I love reading profiles... lol.



I usually do but last days i've received some stuff which i didn't add
Gonna add as soon as i have one free min tomorrow


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> I usually do but last days i've received some stuff which i didn't add
> Gonna add as soon as i have one free min tomorrow



I did not mean to rush you.    I was just wishing more people would do theirs.


----------



## rad7

nxnje said:


> Received my CCA-C10 today with the new Benjie s8/AGPTEK m30b (an upgrade to the benjie s5/agptek m20)
> For like 50$ they're one of the best combo i've ever heard.
> Gonna make a review on them



I heard the C10s get even better after 20- hr (ideally 100 hr) burn-in, if you believe in that sort of thing.


----------



## djmakemynight

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish everyone would.  Some people don't put in any info and then ask questions.  It is always better if we know what those users already have.  I love reading profiles... lol.



While I enjoy looking at profiles, your profile is a great way for me to check network speed as well. Oh that scrolling list.


----------



## DBaldock9

The longer my profile gets, the closer to the poor-house I get...


----------



## nxnje

rad7 said:


> I heard the C10s get even better after 20- hr (ideally 100 hr) burn-in, if you believe in that sort of thing.



I have read it here, many people say that.
I think i'm gonna make them sound for 50-80hrs and then writing a more detailed review.


----------



## nxnje

mbwilson111 said:


> I did not mean to rush you.    I was just wishing more people would do theirs.



Your profile never ends lol
Seems like you've spent much time collecting all of those earphones. Good collection IMHO.
@HungryPanda should be a crazy modder anyway!


----------



## zazaboy

guys does anyone have here channel imbalance issue one side is lower volume then the other ? does the mh755 has such issue in general because I read at some feedback at ebay they report the same at some pairs. My pair does sound good but only this problem makes me sad.. because the soundstage is very nice


----------



## CoiL

zazaboy said:


> guys does anyone have here channel imbalance issue one side is lower volume then the other ? does the mh755 has such issue in general because I read at some feedback at ebay they report the same at some pairs. My pair does sound good but only this problem makes me sad.. because the soundstage is very nice


Can`t hear any channel imbalance with my legit MH755, even after modding into ZS4 shells.


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> guys does anyone have here channel imbalance issue one side is lower volume then the other ? does the mh755 has such issue in general because I read at some feedback at ebay they report the same at some pairs. My pair does sound good but only this problem makes me sad.. because the soundstage is very nice



What did the seller say when you contacted them?


----------



## RvTrav

For any Canadians Amazon.ca has the Auglamour AG-R8 (sold by Kinden) for $9.99.  I purchased 2 of these from this seller when they were $19.99.  This is a very well built earphone and the included case and 2 pin cable are worth the $9.99,  The earphones themselves have a short nozzle so fit can be a challenge.  I use the large KZ starlines and these work well for me giving a shallow seal similar to that you get with the NiceHCK EP10   Once you get a proper fit these sound good with a balanced or slight V shaped signature.  B9 Scrambler has good review of this earphone here on head-fi.


----------



## B9Scrambler

RvTrav said:


> For any Canadians Amazon.ca has the Auglamour AG-R8 (sold by Kinden) for $9.99.  I purchased 2 of these from this seller when they were $19.99.  This is a very well built earphone and the included case and 2 pin cable are worth the $9.99,  The earphones themselves have a short nozzle so fit can be a challenge.  I use the large KZ starlines and these work well for me giving a shallow seal similar to that you get with the NiceHCK EP10   Once you get a proper fit these sound good with a balanced or slight V shaped signature.  B9 Scrambler has good review of this earphone here on head-fi.



Good find! 10 bucks for the R8 is a great deal


----------



## mbwilson111

RvTrav said:


> For any Canadians Amazon.ca has the Auglamour AG-R8 (sold by Kinden) for $9.99.  I purchased 2 of these from this seller when they were $19.99.  This is a very well built earphone and the included case and 2 pin cable are worth the $9.99,  The earphones themselves have a short nozzle so fit can be a challenge.  I use the large KZ starlines and these work well for me giving a shallow seal similar to that you get with the NiceHCK EP10   Once you get a proper fit these sound good with a balanced or slight V shaped signature.  B9 Scrambler has good review of this earphone here on head-fi.



Wow, Amazon UK wants £29 pound which is $50 Canadian!


----------



## loomisjohnson

darmanastartes said:


> My review of the Nicehck N3 is up on Head-Fi and my blog. My blog will contain additional comparisons.
> My conclusion is that the N3 are a polarizing set of IEMs. They are astonishingly detailed but are bright out of the box and will not appeal to treble-sensitive folks or people who need a lot of bass. However, EQ will go a long way towards correcting the N3’s cold lower midrange and strident upper midrange. The materials used in the N3’s drivers are a revelation as far as speed and detail retrieval at this price point. Build quality is great and channel matching is spectacular. Recommended with reservations.


i also posted my impressions on the n3 here and on otto motor's site--for me, their sonic flaws outweigh their considerable virtues, but i suspect future iterations will be very interesting


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> Your profile never ends lol
> Seems like you've spent much time collecting all of those earphones. Good collection IMHO.
> @HungryPanda should be a crazy modder anyway!



It is coming to an end.  The reality is that I am running out of room to properly store anything. There will be no more headphones.   I am trying to stop adding more IEMs.. I have so many good ones but was unable to resist certain recent deals plus I was given a few awesome gifts 

Panda is a bit crazy and a bit of a modder... so...not sure when the earbud list will come to an end.  I have a pair in my ears right now that I am unable to remove... so addicting.  It is called the HungryPanda Pink Spirit because it is pink  It uses the same drivers as the original HungryPanda Spirit.  It is a one of.


----------



## nxnje

mbwilson111 said:


> It is coming to an end.  The reality is that I am running out of room to properly store anything. There will be no more headphones.   I am trying to stop adding more IEMs.. I have so many good ones but was unable to resist certain recent deals plus I was given a few awesome gifts
> 
> Panda is a bit crazy and a bit of a modder... so...not sure when the earbud list will come to an end.  I have a pair in my ears right now that I am unable to remove... so addicting.  It is called the HungryPanda Pink Spirit because it is pink  It uses the same drivers as the original HungryPanda Spirit.  It is a one of.



Just 2 questions if i'm able to ask you:
1. Does Panda buy parts from the web and then assembly and solder at home? Or he's ordering something already assembled based on his guidelines? If the first, i really wanna do a nxnje pair 
2. Why don't u buy a definitive great IEM pushing up the budget in order to be always a step ahead and then stopping you from buying another cheap pair? I know anyway, this addiction is expensive and space-eating.


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> 1. Does Panda buy parts from the web and then assembly and solder at home? Or he's ordering something already assembled based on his guidelines? If the first, i really wanna do a nxnje pair



First of all, this is a hobby.  He has a few tools and makes them in our kitchen.  He is not mass producing and selling them.  He has gifted a few to friends.  If friends of friends see them and want one they pay for parts.  You can buy drivers, shells,  cables, tuning materials all on aliexpress and just start experimenting.  He actually started by re-cabling a few buds that came with horrible cables.  If you are interested in seeing what people are doing with buds, join the Earbuds Anonymous group on FB.  The photos are amazing.    Also there is a DIY earbud thread on here somewhere.



nxnje said:


> 2. Why don't u buy a definitive great IEM pushing up the budget in order to be always a step ahead and then stopping you from buying another cheap pair? I know anyway, this addiction is expensive and space-eating.



I actually do have a few premium iems.  If you look carefully at my list you will see.   Oddly, as much as I love them and can appreciate how awesome they are, I take pleasure in finding a good deal and discovering how great a budget one can be.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Some thoughts on the NiceHCK N3: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-n3.23557/reviews#review-21792. Cool concept but it needed more time in the oven. Here's to the second iteration, if it ever comes.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 21, 2019)

The Head-Fi version of my take on the NiceHCK N3: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-n3.23557/reviews#review-21793

Once again, I am rather pragmatic, especially considering the glaring official advertisements. $60 are a lot of cash...

@loomisjohnson and I also have a double whammy on our blog...the one you have to find yourself.


----------



## Tatagiba

Hello !
In a few days there will be a anniversary sale on the NiceHCK store on Ali. Some products with a nice discount, specially their brand.
I am looking for recommendations for a all aroud cheap IEM (up to $30), something fun and musical with a good amount of bass. I'm not a basshead, but I like bass a lot and sometimes I just want to listen to a good deep bass just for fun.


----------



## Otto Motor

Tatagiba said:


> Hello !
> In a few days there will be a anniversary sale on the NiceHCK store on Ali. Some products with a nice discount, specially their brand.
> I am looking for recommendations for a all aroud cheap IEM (up to $30), something fun and musical with a good amount of bass. I'm not a basshead, but I like bass a lot and sometimes I just want to listen to a good deep bass just for fun.


EP10 and Bro!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Ep10 is nice and can be had for around $8 with a coupon using the mobile app.


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Ep10 is nice and can be had for around $8 with a coupon using the mobile app.



EP10 is nice, but the fit can be a challenge for some people. The nozzle was too short for me. I had to use o ring spacers and the longer SpinFits to get them all squared away.


----------



## Nimweth

Here's another DD+piezo hybrid. Anyone tried these?
https://www.amazon.com/Azio-HRA-HEARA-Structure-Earbuds-Aluminum/dp/B07F138784


----------



## FastAndClean

Nimweth said:


> Here's another DD+piezo hybrid. Anyone tried these?
> https://www.amazon.com/Azio-HRA-HEARA-Structure-Earbuds-Aluminum/dp/B07F138784


no, we have the **** and they are great and cheap


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 21, 2019)

I am often asked about my rig setup. That yellow brick is a sponge. Here it is...much better visualized than rambled. A detailed blabla is on the blog that you have to find yourself.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> I am often asked about my rig setup. That yellow brick is a sponge. Here it is...much better visualized than rambled:


soundmagic e80 on the coupler


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> soundmagic e80 on the coupler


Nein! And what is the role of the hard pears?


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Nein! And what is the role of the hard pears?


to throw it on your wife when she starts telling you to stop wasting your time with those measurements?


----------



## Nimweth

FastAndClean said:


> no, we have the **** and they are great and cheap


I agree. I was thinking about the N3 as well.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> I agree. I was thinking about the N3 as well.



Have you forgotten about the Artiste DC1?  You are the reason my husband and I each have one.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 21, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> to throw it on your wife when she starts telling you to stop wasting your time with those measurements?



That's why the @HungryPanda likes it...


----------



## rad7

Has anyone noticed driver flex on their CCA C10? Right out of the box, I could hear air-popping noises when the right ear bud is gently pressed. I wanted to use these while sleeping on my side so I'm very disappointed. Is there a way to get rid off or mitigate this issue? This is the 3rd iem that I got from Ali Express in the last 6 months that has this issue. I guess I'm unlucky.


----------



## snip3r77

No CCA, any suggestion for an iem coming from t2 with bass mod and banned brand. Thanks


----------



## Sylmar

rad7 said:


> Has anyone noticed driver flex on their CCA C10? Right out of the box, I could hear air-popping noises when the right ear bud is gently pressed. I wanted to use these while sleeping on my side so I'm very disappointed. Is there a way to get rid off or mitigate this issue? This is the 3rd iem that I got from Ali Express in the last 6 months that has this issue. I guess I'm unlucky.


I'm having the same thing, also the right unit. It doesn't worry me too much but I'd rather not have it.


----------



## snip3r77

FastAndClean said:


> no, we have the **** and they are great and cheap


I read the sender ****
It’s unique 
Is it suitable for commuting ?


----------



## Slater (Mar 21, 2019)

rad7 said:


> Has anyone noticed driver flex on their CCA C10? Right out of the box, I could hear air-popping noises when the right ear bud is gently pressed. I wanted to use these while sleeping on my side so I'm very disappointed. Is there a way to get rid off or mitigate this issue? This is the 3rd iem that I got from Ali Express in the last 6 months that has this issue. I guess I'm unlucky.



You can try the following:

1. Inserting the C10 into your ear while you have your mouth wide open.
2. Using foam tips
3. Using wide bore tips, which helps combat flex. It also makes the C10 sound better anyways
4. Doing the @Otto Motor ’string’ mod, which will create a leak that will allow air to escape and equalize
5. Checking the little vent with the small round white filter (in front of the big round dynamic driver) to see if it’s clogged with glue or blocked in some way.


----------



## DynamicEars

snip3r77 said:


> No CCA, any suggestion for an iem coming from t2 with bass mod and banned brand. Thanks



if youre willing to stretch your budget until $170, read my review about Moondrop Kanas Pro, its logical upgrade from T2. I got both of them, bet you will like it. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-kanas-pro.23385/reviews#review-21777

if you want a budget one, yeah **** sounds good maybe. but im not sure if it is an upgrade from T2, maybe just a side grade


----------



## BadReligionPunk

snip3r77 said:


> I read the sender ****
> It’s unique
> Is it suitable for commuting ?


Not really No.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> You can try the following:
> 
> 1. Inserting the C10 into your ear while you have your mouth wide open.
> 2. Using foam tips
> ...


Better than the string mod is the more flexible generic air venting.


----------



## rad7

Slater said:


> You can try the following:
> 
> 1. Inserting the C10 into your ear while you have your mouth wide open.
> 2. Using foam tips
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## durwood

Otto Motor said:


> Nein! And what is the role of the hard pears?


Helmholtz resonators....duh!


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 22, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> no, we have the **** and they are great and cheap


I really think the **** are hard to beat, especially knowing it carries a 3-way driver unit; DD, piezo tweeter, and BA armature for such a low price!
They are winners in my book!


----------



## 1clearhead

rad7 said:


> Has anyone noticed driver flex on their CCA C10? Right out of the box, I could hear air-popping noises when the right ear bud is gently pressed. I wanted to use these while sleeping on my side so I'm very disappointed. Is there a way to get rid off or mitigate this issue? This is the 3rd iem that I got from Ali Express in the last 6 months that has this issue. I guess I'm unlucky.


Exchange -ASAP!


----------



## TechnoidFR

Hi all

I just receive lot of iem leas days

**** PT15 and **** 
Trn v30
Kz ed2 and qian25

Trn v30 is, for me, the best trn at this day ! Great tuning, natural tonality, equilibrated, good details, very good separation and soundstage. Great surprise, I didn't like v80 but this time it's a good iem with a very good and mature sound.

**** PT15 is a very good earbuds too. Warm and big bass sound, detail and very large soundstage, I lost my eb2 so I can't compare

**** **** is the very quick attack iem and equilibrated but without loud bass, and analytic approach. The detail is very awesome and stay natural ( hello nicehck n3 )

The two last and don't try for the moment
The chifi if always in boiling


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Have you forgotten about the Artiste DC1?  You are the reason my husband and I each have one.


No, the DC1 is still a great IEM, but I have been spoilt by the **** and C16!


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> I really think the **** are hard to beat, especially knowing it carries a 3-way driver unit; DD, piezo tweeter, and BA armature for such a low price!
> They are winners in my book!


What do you think is a sane upgrade for commuting using t2 as a benchmark


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> What do you think is a sane upgrade for commuting using t2 as a benchmark



You mean upgrade for isolation, upgrade for a higher tier of price, or upgrade for technicality/sound quality? Or all the above?


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> You mean upgrade for isolation, upgrade for a higher tier of price, or upgrade for technicality/sound quality? Or all the above?


All of the above but if possible let’s cap it less than $100. Looking at lower end of the spectrum though


----------



## darmanastartes

Nimweth said:


> Here's another DD+piezo hybrid. Anyone tried these?
> https://www.amazon.com/Azio-HRA-HEARA-Structure-Earbuds-Aluminum/dp/B07F138784


At that price I'd expect them to have detachable cables.


----------



## darmanastartes

Is the Rosewill EX-500 a rebrand of the Artiste DC1?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 22, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> Is the Rosewill EX-500 a rebrand of the Artiste DC1?



No, if you look at the photos carefully they are not the same.  Someone posted photos of them next to each other in this thread or another...

edit:  here is the post I was referring to...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1123#post-14836673


----------



## audio123

I would like to share my take on the bass of Moondrop Kanas Pro vs Tanchjim Oxygen from my listening so far.

The Oxygen has more sub-bass quantity than the Kanas Pro and there is better extension. The sub-bass reproduction on the Oxygen provides a stronger rumble. The bass decay on the Oxygen is quicker and the extra agility gives it the edge.  The bass texture on the Oxygen is rendered with additional smoothness. The mid-bass on the Oxygen is delivered in a punchy manner with a tighter slam. Each bass note on the Oxygen is articulated with strength and the impact is brought out well. The bass response on the Kanas Pro is softer than the Oxygen with a less full expression.

In my opinion, the Oxygen is better than the Kanas Pro in the bass region. YMMV.

Other aspects will be covered in my full review soon.

Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## audiohurric4ne

audio123 said:


> I would like to share my take on the bass of Moondrop Kanas Pro vs Tanchjim Oxygen from my listening so far.
> 
> The Oxygen has more sub-bass quantity than the Kanas Pro and there is better extension. The sub-bass reproduction on the Oxygen provides a stronger rumble. The bass decay on the Oxygen is quicker and the extra agility gives it the edge.  The bass texture on the Oxygen is rendered with additional smoothness. The mid-bass on the Oxygen is delivered in a punchy manner with a tighter slam. Each bass note on the Oxygen is articulated with strength and the impact is brought out well. The bass response on the Kanas Pro is softer than the Oxygen with a less full expression.
> 
> ...



try the kpe with tips that comes with mee audio's stuff. using mine with m6 pro 2nd gen tips (the normal single flange silicone) and the bass improved alot imo. my fav tips by far for kpe and i tried alot.


----------



## audio123

audiohurric4ne said:


> try the kpe with tips that comes with mee audio's stuff. using mine with m6 pro 2nd gen tips (the normal single flange silicone) and the bass improved alot imo. my fav tips by far for kpe and i tried alot.


Will give it a try, thanks for the heads-up. For now, to ensure a fair comparison, based on the stock tips, bass on Oxygen is just better than the Kanas Pro with a fuller and more impactful performance. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## FastAndClean

audio123 said:


> Will give it a try, thanks for the heads-up. For now, to ensure a fair comparison, based on the stock tips, bass on Oxygen is just better than the Kanas Pro with a fuller and more impactful performance. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


the stock tips on KP are bad, you are not hearing the 100% of their abilities, and the bass of the O2 cant have better extension because KP has no roll of at all, it goes all the way down to 20hz and lower


----------



## audio123

FastAndClean said:


> the stock tips on KP are bad, you are not hearing the 100% of their abilities, and the bass of the O2 cant have better extension because KP has no roll of at all, it goes all the way down to 20hz and lower


Which tips do you use for your KP if I may ask? Cheers!


----------



## FastAndClean

audio123 said:


> Which tips do you use for your KP if I may ask? Cheers!


i use the black tips from the ****, very nice soft tips


----------



## audio123

FastAndClean said:


> i use the black tips from the ****, very nice soft tips


Interesting! Thanks for the heads-up. Of course, changing tips can help to fine tune an iem but the same can be done for another iem so based on stock tips alone, I am still on the stand that Oxygen has better bass than the Kanas Pro IMHO.


----------



## FastAndClean

audio123 said:


> Interesting!I am still on the stand that Oxygen has better bass than the Kanas Pro IMHO.


it is possible, i never heard the O2, the KP has high quality bass but is not the fastest out there, it can be better but i like it very much


----------



## audio123

FastAndClean said:


> it is possible, i never heard the O2, the KP has high quality bass but is not the fastest out there, it can be better but i like it very much


Agreed that KP has defined bass but the decay is not that quick. It is a great iem nonetheless!


----------



## FastAndClean

audio123 said:


> Agreed that KP has defined bass but the decay is not that quick. It is a great iem nonetheless!


yes, i have Final E5000(it is very well damped, the most damping from the whole E series) and they are snappier in the bass, but KP is far from bloated slow bass, still a good speed with impressive extension, it digs deep like crazy


----------



## audio123

FastAndClean said:


> yes, i have Final E5000(it is very well damped, the most damping from the whole E series) and they are snappier in the bass, but KP is far from bloated slow bass, still a good speed with impressive extension, it digs deep like crazy


The E5000 is more agile definitely and excels with pacey tracks.


----------



## 1clearhead

I would like to see a comparison between the ******, Oxygen, and KP, in my honest opinion!


----------



## Slater

darmanastartes said:


> Is the Rosewill EX-500 a rebrand of the Artiste DC1?



I originally thought they were, but I was mistaken. They are similar though. The DD in the Artiste is larger.


----------



## Otto Motor

Goin' entirely GREEN!


----------



## rad7

1clearhead said:


> Exchange -ASAP!



Did anyone here have good experiences dealing with returns and exchanges (especially from US & Canada)? 

I received a defective TRN BT20 from the same seller (NiceHCK Audio store) & I even made a video showing the defect. The seller asked me either to ship the product back to China using registered post from US or pay the shipping cost of $8 so that he can ship me another unit (which made more sense). I declined both offers and kept the defective unit as I did not like the design of TRN BT 20 anyway and didn't want another unit.

So, I have to decide whether to try exchanging my CCA C10 or try to fix it using the tips listed by @Slater & @Otto Motor.


----------



## FastAndClean

i want to ask about TFZ TEQUILA, is it worth the sale price of 89$?


----------



## snip3r77

Most likely they’d ask you to ship it back and they’d ship you a new one


----------



## darmanastartes

I finally got a pair of the brass filters for the Nicehck M6/BGVP DMG and they've eliminated both the mid-bass hump and the driver flex, which were my only two issues with the set. Very happy.


----------



## audio123

FastAndClean said:


> i want to ask about TFZ TEQUILA, is it worth the sale price of 89$?


It is worth the price if you are alright with a slightly recessed midrange. Here is my take on the TFZ Tequila 1. Cheers!


----------



## ShakyJake

Otto Motor said:


> Goin' entirely GREEN!


Are you worried about your carbon footprint?


----------



## DBaldock9

Otto Motor said:


> Goin' entirely GREEN!





ShakyJake said:


> Are you worried about your carbon footprint?



Or, possibly his Carbon Nanotubes?


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 23, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> Or, possibly his Carbon Nanotubes?





ShakyJake said:


> Are you worried about your carbon footprint?


*I've gone green because I am worried about too much blue on the internet.*

Hey, the green blog that is not allowed to be linked to from posts has a new tab: under *Modding 201 *@Slater  shows how to remove memory wire from KZ earphone cables. Wonder what the hobby palm readers have to contribute.

I also positioned Slater in the right sidebar as a public exhibit!

This stuff is posted here on Head-Fi, too, but scattered all over. We simply pool such educational stuff in one place/database for your convenience [I'd like to see an accompanying video ]. In addition, *Modding 101* tells you how to change the sound of your earphone without killing it. There is all sorts of useful but unspectacular stuff hidden behind these tabs.


----------



## darmanastartes (Mar 24, 2019)

My review of the TRN H1 is up on Head-Fi and my blog. Good but not excellent, I'd still take the EZAudio D4 as my top ultra-budget pick.


----------



## Otto Motor

I had been asked to write up notes how I set up my measurement rig using the Room EQ wizard software. What makes it particularly useful is the screenshots with all required settings (saves you three years of research). You find the script for download in the sidebar of the *green blog*.


----------



## audio123 (Mar 24, 2019)

I would like to share a mini comparison of the Moondrop Kanas Pro vs NS-Audio NS-5 Dream Bridge due to some requests.

The Kanas Pro has fuller bass than the NS-5 while the NS-5 has quicker bass decay with an agile expression. The midrange on the NS-5 is fuller with a higher level of intimacy while the Kanas Pro has more leaner presentation in a laid-back manner. Treble expression on the NS-5 is slightly smoother. Soundstage width on the Kanas Pro is bigger while the depth on the NS-5 is less closed in.

Verdict: If you listen to tracks that are heavy on vocals, NS Audio NS-5 Dream Bridge gets the nod ahead definitely, otherwise, you will be fine with the Kanas Pro.

Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## CoiL (Mar 24, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> *the stock tips on KP are bad, you are not hearing the 100% of their abilities*, and the bass of the O2 cant have better extension because KP has no roll of at all, it goes all the way down to 20hz and lower


I disagree about stock tips being bad. Actually, out of *~45 S-size *(spiral dot, auvio, MH755 and some other popular included) tips I have, these turned out to be best in the end. I would rather say that KPE tips need to be adjusted in length and use "slip-lock ring" underneath, like in this pic:





About other part I agree. It`s all about timbre and naturality, which regarding bass decay speed KPE is perfect imho. I don`t care if some ppl say other IEM has better decay as from some point it gets opposite and not so natural with little off timbre.

About mid-bass "lack" (not imho) - take a look at antdroid measurements with different tips. KPE is quite sensitive to tip-rolling and also source gear and it can give different results. Unfortunately many don`t provide what exactly they are using as source gear, amping, music preferences, hearing sensitivity, subjective signature preferences, tips etc. ...and thus looks like "general consensus" KPE lacking something, while imho, it is not lacking anything. I used some time front vent mod but actually find stock tips and stock venting to be perfect now. Idk if it was mainly due to burn-in (I`m around 250h with my KPE, which had ~100h burn-in without constant listening, up from 90h I didn`t hear cange anymore) or custom nozzle grills that came into play but KPE is quite perfect as it is 



Otto Motor said:


> Goin' entirely GREEN!


good call


----------



## Otto Motor

rad7 said:


> Did anyone here have good experiences dealing with returns and exchanges (especially from US & Canada)?
> 
> I received a defective TRN BT20 from the same seller (NiceHCK Audio store) & I even made a video showing the defect. The seller asked me either to ship the product back to China using registered post from US or pay the shipping cost of $8 so that he can ship me another unit (which made more sense). I declined both offers and kept the defective unit as I did not like the design of TRN BT 20 anyway and didn't want another unit.
> 
> So, I have to decide whether to try exchanging my CCA C10 or try to fix it using the tips listed by @Slater & @Otto Motor.


I had a problem with the Tinaudio T2 and NiceHCK told me I was out of luck after 4.5 months. I then contacted Tin Hifi via Facebook messenger [Chinese sellers love FB messenger] and they arranged a new shipment of the T2 via NiceHCK. Jokingly, they asked me to write a review...my very first one...and it ended up in a green blog. Dangerous!

In a second case, I had to return the Fidue A73 to Penon Audio under warranty. This cost me $11 CAD non-registered  mail [would have been $37 registered]. Penon have been very responsive but it has been dragging on for 3 months now after they passed it on to Fidue for inspection.


----------



## Tatagiba (Mar 25, 2019)

Anyone have the XXXXXXXX ?

Looks interesting, and it will be lass than $100 on Ali sale.

Ps: Edited, I was not aware of the banned sellers. My bad, new member.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 24, 2019)

I had to take the NiceHCK N3 out of its misery/spotlight and now dedicate the featured post of the *green blog *to the* original **KZ ZS7 *(see photo)...then renamed to *KZ ED16* -- and instantly discontinued...but mysteriously still available. Typically, the discussions circled around the notion whether the *ED16 *was better than the *ZSR* or not.

We at the *green blog *are not too shabby to dig deep into vintage gear and our very own [B]@loomisjohnson[/B] presents one of his sharp-tongued, competent, and enlightening quickies. We sadly even had to add the *blue *back to the internet (see photo). And Loomis may take the opportunity and point to his post from the dedicated KZ thread, the one I will never regain posting privileges for. 

As always, we don't offer a link to our stuff -- and can't offer a good Google listing either -- we rely entirely on the smartness of our clientele .


----------



## inevitableso

Hey guys just wanted to ask if anyone here tried out the CCA C16? Is it worth the $70 sale price?


----------



## jibberish

bossunswitch3 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to ask if anyone here tried out the CCA C16? Is it worth the $70 sale price?


There is actually a dedicated CCA thread, you'll find plenty of discussion on it there: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/

Seems like most people that bought it at full price are enjoying it.


----------



## Tatagiba

bossunswitch3 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to ask if anyone here tried out the CCA C16? Is it worth the $70 sale price?



Where did you find it for $70 ? Link ?


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Mar 24, 2019)

audio123 said:


> Will give it a try, thanks for the heads-up. For now, to ensure a fair comparison, based on the stock tips, bass on Oxygen is just better than the Kanas Pro with a fuller and more impactful performance. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


I agree the kpe has a bit leanish sound but I felt with the stock tips it was too lean. Don't you feel it would be more fair to make the comparison with the same tips rather than stock ones as maybe the oxygens stock tips could be better suited for them compared to the kpe's stock tip sound. They both have similar graphing so maybe the same tips could be fair? Also, I am loving the kpe's but really am eyeing the oxygens too as some users really praise the bass, stage and say it is a bit more fuller then the kpe aswell (which I want to be sure of).


----------



## audio123

Nabillion_786 said:


> I agree the kpe has a bit leanish sound but I felt with the stock tips it was too lean. Don't you feel it would be more fair to make the comparison with the same tips rather than stock ones as maybe the oxygens stock tips could be better suited for them compared to the kpe's stock tip sound. They both have similar graphing so maybe the same tips could be fair? Also, I am loving the kpe's but really am eyeing the oxygens too as some users really praise the bass, stage and say it is a bit more fuller then the kpe aswell (which I want to be sure of).


I personally feel that it is fair using stock tips as that's the intended sound the brand would want to achieve.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Mar 25, 2019)

audio123 said:


> I personally feel that it is fair using stock tips as that's the intended sound the brand would want to achieve.


In the end I don’t think “fair” is the right concept you guys should be discussing. 

A reviewer will have many products to review in a fixed amount of time, and limited knowledge of how to mod the product.  They also want to review a product the way many/most buyers will experience that product.

A buyer usually wants a good out of the box experience.  However, if they frequent forums like this they probably have the knowledge, time, patience, and means to get the best out of their purchase.  Swapping out tips, cables, and other mods like filters, plugging vent holes, etc can all be used to improve a product, and users definitely should share their experiences in places like Head-fi.  But that level of research and experimentation is just outside of the scope of what a reviewer can reasonably be expected to do.

It’s not about fairness.  It’s about what is practical.


----------



## Nabillion_786

jsmiller58 said:


> In the end I don’t think “fair” isn’t the right concept you guys should be discussing.
> 
> A reviewer will have many products to review in a fixed amount of time, and limited knowledge of how to mod the product.  They also want to review a product the way many/most buyers will experience that product.
> 
> ...


It's because from my personal experience I found that tips have a much bigger affect then cables or the sources I own. And since most people seem to say that the kpe and oxygen have very similar tuning I was of the thought that maybe in this instance it would be more accurate to compare it this way. I'm really trying to nail down if the oxygen mids have more weight/body to them and maybe tad more soundstage otherwise I am absolutely in awe with the rest of the kpe's sound! The first ever time I felt money well spent.


----------



## crabdog

jsmiller58 said:


> In the end I don’t think “fair” isn’t the right concept you guys should be discussing.
> 
> A reviewer will have many products to review in a fixed amount of time, and limited knowledge of how to mod the product.  They also want to review a product the way many/most buyers will experience that product.
> 
> ...


Only around 2/10 of the IEMs I review are tested with the stock tips because most of the time the included ones are too small for my ears. Anyway, I think it would be foolish to insist on using the stock tips if they don't give you a good fit or seal.


----------



## Moonstar

Quite a good deal on the Hifi Boy OS V3 

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/hifi-boy-os-v3. 

Hifi Boy OS V3 can be classified as an IEM with a V-shaped sound signature. The lows and the treble frequencies have more weight in comparison to the slightly but not too much recessed midrange, 

https://moonstarreviews.net/hifi-boy-os-v3-review-2


----------



## dharmasteve

Received my Massdrop of Tin Audio T3 IEMs. Already have T2. Good upgrade on T2s. To my ears, upgraded realistic bass. Midrange fairy close up with good tone and musicality. A sprinkling of sparkle in the highs without sibilance or annoyance. I am using T3s with FiiO M6, or with FiiO BTR3 with ldac and couldn't be more happy with them. I much prefer large silicone tips to the narrow foam options they put in the box.


----------



## twister6

themindfreak said:


> Nice review, I might be interested in this if it drops below 150 usd



Sounds like you wish came true (for hifiboy OS v3)   As already mentioned above, it's on MassDrop now for $125, was actually surprised to see it there.


----------



## jsmiller58

crabdog said:


> Only around 2/10 of the IEMs I review are tested with the stock tips because most of the time the included ones are too small for my ears. Anyway, I think it would be foolish to insist on using the stock tips if they don't give you a good fit or seal.


Excellent point!  And kudos if a reviewer does as you are doing.  Not being a reviewer, I may simply have my logic completely wrong, but I can understand where someone with a lot on their plate either does not have enough time to do anything but go stock, or they only have a very limited “go to” selection of tips.


----------



## jsmiller58

Nabillion_786 said:


> It's because from my personal experience I found that tips have a much bigger affect then cables or the sources I own. And since most people seem to say that the kpe and oxygen have very similar tuning I was of the thought that maybe in this instance it would be more accurate to compare it this way. I'm really trying to nail down if the oxygen mids have more weight/body to them and maybe tad more soundstage otherwise I am absolutely in awe with the rest of the kpe's sound! The first ever time I felt money well spent.


Yep, can understand!  For my last three sets of IEMs I bought Spinfit, Spiral Dots, New Bees, Symbios, and a few others, just figure out how to get the best fit/sound...  That is money, and the A/B experimenting is time.  I think it reasonable for a consumer to do this, but did not think a reviewer would go to all that trouble.  If I did not give reviewers enough credit then I am very happily proven wrong!


----------



## B9Scrambler

When it comes to using tips for reviews, I use the stock set unless they fail to provide a consistent seal. If that's the case, I hunt for something that provides a good seal and does little in the way of altering the base signature. Normal people don't have dozens of unique tips to roll through to find the best option, so it makes sense to me to base the review around what you get ootb with mention of other tips options if relevant.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Mar 25, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> When it comes to using tips for reviews, I use the stock set unless they fail to provide a consistent seal. If that's the case, I hunt for something that provides a good seal and does little in the way of altering the base signature. Normal people don't have dozens of unique tips to roll through to find the best option, so it makes sense to me to base the review around what you get ootb with mention of other tips options if relevant.


If I ever was a reviewer of anything I would always try  make things fair as possible in order to differentiate the 2 products/iems easier. The main reason for me mentioning using the same tips is because I actually ended up ordering 2 pairs of the Sony mh755 earphone, one which has green stock tips and one which has orange but both eartips are from the same look and size and to my surprise the orange one had a noticeably more balanced and pleasant sound. Most reviewers would probably not even think about using the exact same tips as they pretty much are the same albeit the colour difference. Now would it be fair to say that the Sony m755 earphone with the green stock tips is a worse earphone then the one with the orange? No because they are the same earphone. I have experienced this colour thing with other tips aswell. I've heard some other people say that the grey kz starline is better then the black one even though they look virtually identical.


----------



## HAMS

Tips as long it doesnt change bore size and length too much it wont change signature drastically to turn people from hate to love. I doubt it if most iem maker take tips as part of their tuning that seriously, so if you insist on using stock tips because its how they intended to sound the maker may doesnt even give a damn about how the tips change the sound.


----------



## Slater (Mar 25, 2019)

Nabillion_786 said:


> If I ever was a reviewer of anything I would always try  make things fair as possible in order to differentiate the 2 products/iems easier. The main reason for me mentioning using the same tips is because I actually ended up ordering 2 pairs of the Sony mh755 earphone, one which has green stock tips and one which has orange but both eartips are from the same look and size and to my surprise the orange one had a noticeably more balanced and pleasant sound. Most reviewers would probably not even think about using the exact same tips as they pretty much are the same albeit the colour difference. Now would it be fair to say that the Sony m755 earphone with the green stock tips is a worse earphone then the one with the orange? No because they are the same earphone. I have experienced this colour thing with other tips aswell. I've heard some other people say that the grey kz starline is better then the black one even though they look virtually identical.



Wait till you try the pink MH755 tips!

Pink>Green>Orange


----------



## chinmie

HAMS said:


> Tips as long it doesnt change bore size and length too much it wont change signature drastically to turn people from hate to love. I doubt it if most iem maker take tips as part of their tuning that seriously, so if you insist on using stock tips because its how they intended to sound the maker may doesnt even give a damn about how the tips change the sound.



i have several generic tips with the same exact size and dimensions, with the colors and materials as the differing factors...they sound different from each other. so to me materials (thickness, firmness, etc) are a contributing factor in sound difference, not just to get a seal. 

these Chinese iems would usually just put any generic stock tips that they can get a good deal with the suppliers.


----------



## Nabillion_786

chinmie said:


> i have several generic tips with the same exact size and dimensions, with the colors and materials as the differing factors...they sound different from each other. so to me materials (thickness, firmness, etc) are a contributing factor in sound difference, not just to get a seal.
> 
> these Chinese iems would usually just put any generic stock tips that they can get a good deal with the suppliers.


Exactly my point!


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Mar 25, 2019)

Slater said:


> Wait till you try the pink MH755 tips!
> 
> Pink>Green>Orange


Not gonna lie if they ever released the Sony mh755 with pink stock tips I would order one ASAP. You never know it might actually sound good for male vocals .

Btw anyone familiar with the Acoustune AET08 eartips? It is said to improve the bass and lower mids. Seems perfect for people who find their iems a bit thin but I couldn't find much impressions of them.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Not gonna lie if they ever released the Sony mh755 with pink stock tips I would order one ASAP. You never know it might actually sound good for male vocals .



The MH755 does come with pink tips....pink,yellow,green and orange. I have them all.  I posted a picture of my pink one after it was recabled.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> The MH755 does come with pink tips....pink,yellow,green and orange. I have them all.  I posted a picture of my pink one after it was recabled.


Nice one! Did you also notice any difference between the stock tips even though they are exactly the same tip but different colour or is just the case that I am finally going insane?


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> Nice one! Did you also notice any difference between the stock tips even though they are exactly the same tip but different colour or is just the case that I am finally going insane?



You are finally going insane.

Some of us are a few years ahead of you.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> You are finally going insane.
> 
> Some of us are a few years ahead of you.


Fairplay I'll happily accept that.


----------



## jsmiller58

mbwilson111 said:


> You are finally going insane.
> 
> Some of us are a few years ahead of you.


This is an instant classic, sure to be quoted for years to come!


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## Animagus (Mar 26, 2019)

Here is my review of the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 PRO.

Let me know how you like it and if I can answer any questions for you. Happy to help!


----------



## audio123

My take on the Acoustune HS1650 CU.
What I like on this IEM most is the punchy bass. Impact is brought out well with quick decay.
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So I personnaly confirm that IKKO OH1 are incredible earphones, sound and construction hit above its price range IMO

Here, its really about lower end lively and well resolve presentation, look like I never listen to bass line the way I do with OH1, every single bass note have precise rendering and weighty presence (not in a boomy way).

This and the great imaging and overall smooth treble make them stand appart. I prefer them over BGVP DMG wich feel more congested, yet more detailed as well.

My review is up on headfi and on No BS Audiophile.


----------



## nxnje

My thoughts on the CCA C10 can be found here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-c10.23517/reviews#review-21817 on head-fi

and on my website: https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=328

I even made a video (embarassing but ok..) on them.

Hope you appreciate.

The C10 are great anyway boys, worth the hype imho.


----------



## Otto Motor

@loomisjohnson takes on the proven and noteworthy *Tennmak Dulcimer* single DD. Lots of *red *on the *green blog*.
Enoyable listening for little money.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 27, 2019)

Following our* Brainwavz Koel* reviews, Biodegraded and I (two science PhDs with analytical background) suggested to Brainwavz to return our two review units for their reproduction of our results. Brainwavz accepted and the units which were shipped back to HK today. Brainwavz had always been very responsive during the process.

As said before, Biodegraded and I independently revealed and carefully documented fundamental sonic flaws [sub-neutral bass and bass extension lacking punch] as well as potential production issues [channel imbalance] possibly related to volume variations from their 3-D printing process. Our reviews were alarmingly similar to this one, which expressed the bottom line more unfiltered than us. Considering its flaws, the potential buyer should be warned.

Recently, I discovered Brainwavz's own marketing blog that pools the favourable reviews -- and which I found very disturbing: https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/blogs/news/tagged/koel

Well, you won't find our three "honest reviews" there anytime soon . And if being rigorous and digging deeper is controversial, so be it.

In Brainwavz's defence, I have to say that the B100 and B200 were superb earphones [and now they are treasures], and the Delta is a good one, too (the others I don't have).


----------



## HungryPanda (Mar 27, 2019)

I use my B100 for sleeping purposes, works very well


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 27, 2019)

Does anyone here have the dodocool a106 dap or the ziku x10 can anyone know if they have 10 band equalizer?


----------



## 1clearhead

zazaboy said:


> Does anyone here have the dodocool a106 dap or the ziku x10 can anyone know if they have 10 band equalizer?


I have the *dodocool a106 dap*. 
I'm sure it has an equalizer, but not sure if it's 10 band. I'll check once I get home from work.
...I am in China, so not sure if it will be morning where you're at (depending on the country you live in). OK?

-Clear


----------



## CoiL (Mar 27, 2019)

Leaving it out here too... did my best...


Spoiler: Kanas Pro FR graph


----------



## NeonHD

Guys I'm facing a real dilemma right now, I *REALLY *want to buy the M6/DMG given how low the price is now, but at the same time my poor wallet tho...... but if I don't buy it then I'd probably have to wait another 6 months for another huge sale.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## FastAndClean

Kinera Idun, any good?


----------



## NeonHD

OKAY GUYS I BOUGHT THE M6! 






I swear this is the last chi-fi I'll ever buy, god knows how much I've spent in total on chi-fi....


----------



## FastAndClean

NeonHD said:


> OKAY GUYS I BOUGHT THE M6!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why are you waisting your money on that boomy mess?


----------



## Holypal

NeonHD said:


> OKAY GUYS I BOUGHT THE M6!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always the last iem ever buy...


----------



## MidSmoothness

FastAndClean said:


> Kinera Idun, any good?



The deluxe version I own is definitely wonderful!


----------



## FastAndClean

MidSmoothness said:


> The deluxe version I own is definitely wonderful!


Neutral?


----------



## NeonHD

FastAndClean said:


> why are you waisting your money on that boomy mess?



As they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Anyways if the bass is too much, these 3rd party filters should do the trick as described by Otto.


----------



## CoiL (Mar 28, 2019)

NeonHD said:


> OKAY GUYS I BOUGHT THE M6!
> I swear this is the last chi-fi I'll ever buy, god knows how much I've spent in total on chi-fi....



ye Yye... bla bla... here we go again...

Why did You even buy them? Reviewing? You haven`t found Your personal subjective "holy grail" IEM?

Btw guys, I`m amazed how close iBasso IT01 is without nozzle grills and with wide-bore tips to S version when I compare my FR measurement to crinacle and others graphs!
It is basically S version but with original IT01 "diving" bass. 
Worth 100$ price jump (based only on graphs)? Heck no imho! 
KPE is straight upgrade from modded IT01 and more value for money and better signature (not so "jumpy" highs as IT01/S), imho. YMMV.


----------



## MidSmoothness

FastAndClean said:


> Neutral?



Wouldn’t really say neutral. Slightly warm-ish. Solid full bass, slight intimate midrange, smooth highs.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Guys I'm facing a real dilemma right now, I *REALLY *want to buy the M6/DMG given how low the price is now, but at the same time my poor wallet tho...... but if I don't buy it then I'd probably have to wait another 6 months for another huge sale.
> 
> Decisions, decisions....



Didn’t I read somewhere that the M6 is not exactly the same as DMG, but rather their version? In other words, similar but not identical.

I could be wrong.


----------



## FastAndClean

MidSmoothness said:


> Wouldn’t really say neutral. Slightly warm-ish. Solid full bass, slight intimate midrange, smooth highs.


thank you mr Smooth, i decided to stay away from the Ali sale this time, is hard you know, but hey, i have Kanas Pro


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> As they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Anyways if the bass is too much, these 3rd party filters should do the trick as described by Otto.



Does anyone know if those filters fit on anything else, like the KZ ED9 or Magaosi K3?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> Does anyone know if those filters fit on anything else, like the KZ ED9 or Magaosi K3?


They don't fit ED9. I don't know if they fit Magosi, but they fit my Semkarch CNT1. The 3rd party mid/high frequency filter actually has a hole drilled in the nozzle and that rolls the bass off hard and fast at 100hz.


----------



## MidSmoothness

FastAndClean said:


> thank you mr Smooth, i decided to stay away from the Ali sale this time, is hard you know, but hey, i have Kanas Pro



Agreed, it’s a more capable IEM. I would choose Kanas Pro > Idun Deluxe. Nice to own both though.


----------



## Moonstar

Here are my short impressions about the LZ A6 Mini 

The LZ A6 Mini tries to convince its users with a variety of music types with the help of 3 different sound tuning filters. The A6 Mini is build like a “Tank” and surpasses the expectations, in terms of soundstage, detail, separation and treble performance for the price.


*Pros & Cons:*

+ Detail, Clarity and Separation
+ Wide Soundstage
+ Treble Performance
+ Price to Performance Ratio
+ Build Quality

- Blue Filter is Prone to Sibilance
- Not the Best Stock Cable
- Average Isolation
Full Review 
https://moonstarreviews.net/lz_a6mini_review/

..and some Shots


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 28, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> Does anyone here have the dodocool a106 dap or the ziku x10 can anyone know if they have 10 band equalizer?


OK, just checked!

It has a built-in 5 band customizing equalizer:   60, 300, 1k, 3k, 6k

Plus, a built in preset equalizer:   Normal, Bass, Heavy, Pop, Jazz, Unique


Hope this helps...


-Clear


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 28, 2019)

Holy macro do these single DDs sound good...they surely are a contender for the new DD standard up to $200 (at half the price). I am not quite known for shilling earphones but I can only recommend running to get a pair of these (currently sold out in Canada). Warm, open (yes, no veil), superb clarity and depth, good bass extension (maybe a bit too much of a mid bass punch for some...certainly visceral at the low end), intimate...very organic and cohesive sounding. More balanced than my iBasso IT01. The ie40 Pro sound like a headphone, full and rich. Very easy to drive. Connectors appear to be proprietary. Best I have heard in a long time! Very unexpected!

Designed in Germany, manufactured in China...therefore eligible fort his thread. You clearly hear the experience of this company. And all that while I was struggling for kind words on a 4+2 unbalanced multi that is way pricier than the ie40 Pro.

The single DD is very much alive!





I can live well with this curve -- not the old Sennheiser V-shape. Very good channel matching. I have updated the *green blog's* database.


----------



## NeonHD (Mar 28, 2019)

Slater said:


> Didn’t I read somewhere that the M6 is not exactly the same as DMG, but rather their version? In other words, similar but not identical.
> 
> I could be wrong.



From what I read, they are exactly the same.



Slater said:


> Does anyone know if those filters fit on anything else, like the KZ ED9 or Magaosi K3?



Hmm good question, if I buy them I'll see if they fit on my ED9, and if they do they'd probably sound similarly close to the brass filters.

Edit: Oh never mind.


----------



## Otto Motor

NeonHD said:


> From what I read, they are exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. DMG and M6 are most likely technically identical
2. Filter fit between M6 and ED9:  will have to try....the M6 are presently with Biodegraded.
3. Filters are for sure exchangeable between M6 and DMG....as I have third-party filters on my M6 designed for the DMG.


----------



## NeonHD

CoiL said:


> ye Yye... bla bla... here we go again...
> 
> Why did You even buy them? Reviewing? You haven`t found Your personal subjective "holy grail" IEM?



Well I've been wanting to buy them for quite some time after reading everyone's reviews and testimonies on them, I was thinking maybe I'll buy them later this year, but then the AE antislavery sale happened and I got the price down to US $81, the deal was too good to miss. Currently my daily driver is the QT2 and the left side is slowly decreasing in volume, so I wanted to find a new daily driver. I thought about buying another $50 mid-tier chi-fi (**** V2 maybe) but I feel that I won't be too blown away by them. For example, I recently bought the **** **** but they turned out not to be the sound I was looking for (now I know that neutral really isn't my thing). So quite frankly I'm tired of gambling in the $50 chi-fi arena, I want to invest in something that I know it'll be worth buying.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Otto Motor said:


> 1. DMG and M6 are most likely technically identical
> 2. Filter fit between M6 and ED9:  will have to try....the M6 are presently with Biodegraded.
> 3. Filters are for sure exchangeable between M6 and DMG....as I have third-party filters on my M6 designed for the DMG.


All the dmg/m6 filters also fit all the LZ/semkarch earphones too.  Just FYI in case any one cared.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 28, 2019)

NeonHD said:


> Well I've been wanting to buy them for quite some time after reading everyone's reviews and testimonies on them, I was thinking maybe I'll buy them later this year, but then the AE antislavery sale happened and I got the price down to US $81, the deal was too good to miss. Currently my daily driver is the QT2 and the left side is slowly decreasing in volume, so I wanted to find a new daily driver. I thought about buying another $50 mid-tier chi-fi (**** V2 maybe) but I feel that I won't be too blown away by them. For example, I recently bought the **** **** but they turned out not to be the sound I was looking for (now I know that neutral really isn't my thing). So quite frankly I'm tired of gambling in the $50 chi-fi arena, I want to invest in something that I know it'll be worth buying.


Price is outstanding (for the M6 that is), imaging is great too, but you have to like a soft low end. And for most other earphones you mentioned I am sitting out from some threads for lifetime . And if you don't want to gamble, get an earphone from an experienced brand...such as the Sennheiser ie40 Pro (everything well thought out in this one).

I am presently weeping over some multi-drivers that cost a lot of money and are totally incoherent sounding. The race for market share correlated with number of drivers results in prematurely marketed models. Gambling is getting increasingly expensive. As a reviewer, I am getting more and more into consumer advocacy.

Caution is advised.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 28, 2019)

OK, I ripped the metal screens from the rather bassy iBasso IT01 as recommended by @CoiL (I already used wide-bore tips).

The effects -- nicely visualized by the graphs:
1. Bass almost unaltered, as expected.
2. Upper midrange and particularly lower treble increased [dampening removed]...and both peaks moved slightly to the left.
3. In terms of sound, since we hear the whole frequency spectrum in context: bass appears less prominent (but isn't) and the sound has become treble forward and brighter.
4. This make the sound more lively and clear but the treble spike may be fatiguing.
5. I may apply some micropore tape to tame that 4.5 kHz peak a bit [instructions here].

I did the same experimentally with the Brainwavz Delta: it had such a narrow treble spike out of the box, but removing it really killed much of its life. We confirm: a small lower-treble spike can provide much brightness and "carbonation".

You find all that stuff pooled in the *green blog*.


----------



## reddistic

Kanas pro is 150$ on aliexpress


----------



## NeonHD

Otto Motor said:


> I am presently weeping over some multi-drivers that cost a lot of money and are totally incoherent sounding. The race for market share correlated with number of drivers results in prematurely marketed models. Gambling is getting increasingly expensive. As a reviewer, I am getting more and more into consumer advocacy.
> 
> Caution is advised.



Yup, I may as well just end my hi-fi journey at the M6 and just stick back to the ultra budget IEMs for hobby purposes.


----------



## jibberish

FWIW the DMG/LZ/M6 filters are not the same size as the ED9 filters, I just tried to put one of the DMG filters on my ED9 but the DMG filter is slightly larger.


----------



## Otto Motor

NeonHD said:


> Yup, I may as well just end my hi-fi journey at the M6 and just stick back to the ultra budget IEMs for hobby purposes.


I haven't seen it myself but there appears to be a strong polarization on the cheaper piezoelectric earphone of two...which I am highly impressed by.


----------



## manukmanohar

reddistic said:


> Kanas pro is 150$ on aliexpress


How do you get for 150$.. Is there a coupon code?


----------



## Redcarmoose

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/qdc-anole-v3.23655/reviews#review-21830


----------



## reddistic

manukmanohar said:


> How do you get for 150$.. Is there a coupon code?




 

Its from forbidden store on head-fi. Discount auto applied on cart. Planning to buy but looking for better options for 150$


----------



## Otto Motor

I started the long overdue thread:  *General IEM Measurements Discussions*

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/general-iem-measurements-discussions.903455/

The thread is dedicated to frequency responses (and other) measurements of earphones by any Head-Fi member, using any technique and/or software! It also serves the discussion of rig setup and equipment such as couplers, microphones etc. It further encourages the discussion and exchange of compensation spreadsheets. And it promotes discussion of the tricky correlation of measurements and sound quality. Last but not least, Head-Fiers can show the visualizations of their modding steps and results as well as production flaws (e.g. miswiring and channel imbalances).

Go crazy folks!


----------



## Markolav

I placed an order for Shozy Hibiki SE. Ive been interested about the normal version for a while but everyone seems to say that SE is superior so why not.  I might write a review if they end up being decent.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 29, 2019)

*Here* my take on the excellent Pioneer CH3 single microdriver earphones (you know *where* to find it). I paid $22 CAD -- why pay more?


----------



## SuperLuigi

Otto Motor said:


> I paid $22 CAD



May i ask where from?


----------



## Otto Motor

SuperLuigi said:


> May i ask where from?


visions.ca ...they have the craziest sales right out of the blue: https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/Details.aspx?categoryId=0&productId=45821&sku=SECH3TB

Right now they are too expensive...you often get them for $28 there.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Otto Motor said:


> visions.ca ...they have the craziest sales right out of the blue: https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/category/Details.aspx?categoryId=0&productId=45821&sku=SECH3TB
> 
> Right now they are too expensive...you often get them for $28 there.



Thanks for the heads up!  I'll have to keep an eye out for prices. I'm much more interested in these for $22 than anything in the chi-fi market right now.  I was considering the **** but I'm not sure what to make of people's comments. Some strong comments pro and a few strong comments against.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 30, 2019)

SuperLuigi said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I'll have to keep an eye out for prices. I'm much more interested in these for $22 than anything in the chi-fi market right now.  I was considering the **** but I'm not sure what to make of people's comments. Some strong comments pro and a few strong comments against.


Same here. The mentioned piezos are actually really good - can you please point me to the contrary opinions in a pm. I have a pair here fore review. The other good cheapo are the old Brainwavz Deltas (review coming up) which you can pick up at $20 CAD from amazon.ca.  The Delta's measurements are already in my blog's database. Another good one is the Japanese Alpex HSE A-2000 (ebay: $30-40)...one of my favs are the Hifi Walker A1 after a simple mod. And my current love are the Sennheiser ie40 Pro which are homogeneous through their sound, materials, build, fit, comfort...to even their packaging design...and I am not known for my interest in packaging. That hole presentation should be the standard to follow. 

All of these are single DDs.

As to the Chifi hybrids...I am afraid there may be a few very harsh reviews coming up on the *green* blog as some of them don't deliver the sound quality you expect at the price.


----------



## DynamicEars

SuperLuigi said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I'll have to keep an eye out for prices. I'm much more interested in these for $22 than anything in the chi-fi market right now.  I was considering the **** but I'm not sure what to make of people's comments. Some strong comments pro and a few strong comments against.





Otto Motor said:


> Same here. The mentioned piezos are actually really good - can you please point me to the contrary opinions in a pm. I have a pair here fore review. The other good cheapo are the old Brainwavz Deltas (review coming up) which you can pick up at $20 CAD from amazon.ca.  The Delta's measurements are already in my blog's database. Another good one is the Japanese Alpex HSE A-2000 (ebay: $30-40)...one of my favs are the Hifi Walker A1 after a simple mod. And my current love are the Sennheiser ie40 Pro which are homogeneous through their sound, materials, build, fit, comfort...to even their packaging design...and I am not known for my interest in packaging. That hole presentation should be the standard to follow.
> 
> All of these are single DDs.
> 
> As to the Chifi hybrids...I am afraid there may be a few very harsh reviews coming up on the *green* blog as some of them don't deliver the sound quality you expect at the price.



my first impressions on THAT https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1141#post-14867123

I guess I'll keep them for their uniqueness of semi open back design which make great soundstage and airy, clear mids, value point - despite of bassy mid bass, too much coloration (especially on highs) that made tonality is off.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 31, 2019)

I am getting progressively frustrated with the ever pricier hybrids. Great designs, beautiful CnC machine builds, but incohesive, unbalanced sounds. As a reviewer, my first question always is  *"would I pay the asking price myself"*...and quite frankly, I would not in many if not most recent cases.

My colleague Biodegraded just added another one of these disappointing candidates to the *green blog*.

We are aware that the manufacturers and sellers submit their specimens for review hoping to increase sales, and many reviewers all over the net find kind words even for substandard iems to stay on their good side. We are only interested in the quality of the product and express this very clearly in our careful and well-documented reviews (and our popular disclaimer) -- even with the consequence that some marketing departments will look for reviewers elsewhere in the future.

Many of these models could be better if they hadn't been thrown onto the market prematurely.


*Don't forget: it is you who pays the price in the end. *


----------



## guicnovaes

Has anyone here heard the HiFi Boy OE 8 and can you give us some impressions?


----------



## audio123

My take on the Tanchjim Oxygen.
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Acoustune HS1650CU is live now! For a little IEM with one dynamic driver, a very coherent and natural sound, and good overall comfort, that made me forget about the thing I was listneing to, and focus on music, this is fairly interesting! More details in the full article! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/04/geometric-brass-design-acoustune-hs1650cu-review.html


----------



## Otto Motor

Dobrescu George said:


> My review on Acoustune HS1650CU is live now! For a little IEM with one dynamic driver, a very coherent and natural sound, and good overall comfort, that made me forget about the thing I was listneing to, and focus on music, this is fairly interesting! More details in the full article!
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/04/geometric-brass-design-acoustune-hs1650cu-review.html


How much does it cost?


----------



## cn11

audio123 said:


> My take on the Tanchjim Oxygen.
> Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Excellent review... I think you and I hear the Oxygen much the same.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> How much does it cost?



Around 650 USD - Should be interesting to this thread, it is mainly sold in Asia right now


----------



## superuser1

Dobrescu George said:


> Around 650 USD - Should be interesting to this thread, it is mainly sold in Asia right now


Yes it does look and sound promising. I have my eyes on these, just waiting to demo before i decide.


----------



## audio123

cn11 said:


> Excellent review... I think you and I hear the Oxygen much the same.


Thank you! Appreciate it a lot. I really like how the Oxygen is tuned. Bass is defined without aggression, midrange is bodied and it is not too laid-back, treble is controlled with sparkle, soundstage is big. Really musical with emotions expressed well. Enjoy your Oxygen!


----------



## Otto Motor

Dobrescu George said:


> Around 650 USD - Should be interesting to this thread, it is mainly sold in Asia right now


Thanks. The only Japanese single DD I know are the Alpex HSE A-2000.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. The only Japanese single DD I know are the Alpex HSE A-2000.



There are also a lot of Final Audio IEMs with single DD out there


----------



## audio123

guicnovaes said:


> Has anyone here heard the HiFi Boy OE 8 and can you give us some impressions?


I compare the OE8 with the Campfire Andromeda in my review. Punchy bass, energetic midrange and clean extended treble. Cheers!


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> My take on the Tanchjim Oxygen.
> Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


Excellent, detailed review!


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> Excellent, detailed review!


Thank you. Appreciate it!


----------



## snip3r77

Picked up **** during recent AliExpress sales, hope it’s good


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> Picked up **** during recent AliExpress sales, hope it’s good


Hope you like them! They are a steal at such a low price for a unique 3-way hybrid! -dynamic driver, BA armature, and piezo tweeter with excellent tuning!
Cheers!


----------



## Otto Motor

My take on a single DD dinosaur: the *Brainwavz Delta*...surviving generations of their BA brothers and sisters. It is a good and cheap one...

*Head-Fi* | *the green blog*

*[still can't set links to the green blog]*


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> My take on a single DD dinosaur: the *Brainwavz Delta*...surviving generations of their BA brothers and sisters. It is a good and cheap one...
> 
> *Head-Fi* | *the green blog*
> 
> *[still can't set links to the green blog]*



That is that is the only Brainwavz IEM I have  I like it.  I got it last summer during an Amazon UK lightning deal.  Mine is black with a black cable. There is a bit of red on the end (where yours is black).

I wanted to get a B100 but it was discontinued when I looked for it.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 3, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> That is that is the only Brainwavz IEM I have  I like it.  I got it last summer during an Amazon UK lightning deal.  Mine is black with a black cable. There is a bit of red on the end (where yours is black).
> 
> I wanted to get a B100 but it was discontinued when I looked for it.


I agree with you that many earphones don't need a comparison section, the Delta certainly does not as long as it is described well: it is what it is. Comparisons may be useful if there is a tight competition such as in the $150 multis class.

The B100 is great in that it fits well and sounds somewhat lean...the identical B200 v1. is even two classes better...both are jewels. I see tons of B100s on ebay at reasonable prices. Would buy it again any day.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> I agree with you that many earphones don't need a comparison section, the Delta certainly does not as long as it is described well: it is what it is. Comparisons may be useful if there is a tight competition such as in the $150 multis class.
> 
> The B100 is great in that it fits well and sounds somewhat lean...the identical B200 v1. is even two classes better...both are jewels. I see tons of B100s on ebay at reasonable prices. Would buy it again any day.



Did I say something about not needing comparisons?  I like comparisons.  It is graphs that I personally do not need.

I am afraid to look on ebay for iems... if they are used... seems kind of gross unless I know the person.  As for the B200, it was only the first version that I was interested in and those are discontinued as well.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 4, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Did I say something about not needing comparisons?  I like comparisons.  It is graphs that I personally do not need.
> 
> I am afraid to look on ebay for iems... if they are used... seems kind of gross unless I know the person.  As for the B200, it was only the first version that I was interested in and those are discontinued as well.


I remember you saying that you didn't need comparisons a while ago. Or did I cite you wrong? Somebody came up with a review scheme that includes packaging, still life photos, and these comparisons...and many if not most others on Head-Fi and related blogs followed suit.

Picture we did a vacuum-cleaner review and described the styrofoam padding in the box, put it on a tree for photos, and compared different models in how they sucked...hey, the last one applies to earphones, too .


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> I remember you saying that you didn't need comparisons a while ago. Or did I cite you wrong?



Wasn't me. Comparisons have helped me make choices.  It is graphs that I don't need.  I don't even try to read them. I look at them and "hear " nothing.


----------



## eclein

I glaze over when graphs come out...I just listen....are graphs reliable?

My DT6s are perfect...the first time I listened to them I thought they were bogus but as always, at least for me, I let them listen to tv for a couple days and that whipped them into shape. I didn’t do it too long, $20ish bucks for some stellar sound is pretty amazing.

Hey I bought second hand M6’s any tips from you folks before they show up in a couple days?


----------



## peter123

mbwilson111 said:


> Did I say something about not needing comparisons?  I like comparisons.  It is graphs that I personally do not need.
> 
> I am afraid to look on ebay for iems... if they are used... seems kind of gross unless I know the person.  As for the B200, it was only the first version that I was interested in and those are discontinued as well.



I could not agree more. For me comparison to other products that I'm familiar with is the most valuable part of a review. I'd even go as far as saying that a review without a comparison section with something that I'm familiar with is of no interest for me. As for graphs I'm pretty luke warm, especially these days when everyone has their own unknown measuring equipment and people tend to compare graphs from different sources without understanding a damn thing....

Just my very personal opinions


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 4, 2019)

eclein said:


> My DT6s are perfect...the first time I listened to them I thought they were bogus but as always, at least for me, I let them listen to tv for a couple days and that whipped them into shape. I didn’t do it too long, $20ish bucks for some stellar sound is pretty amazing.
> 
> Hey I bought second hand M6’s any tips from you folks before they show up in a couple days?


Get the third-party filters to calm down the bass...description/link in my M6 review.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 6, 2019)

peter123 said:


> I could not agree more. For me comparison to other products that I'm familiar with is the most valuable part of a review. I'd even go as far as saying that a review without a comparison section with something that I'm familiar with is of no interest for me. As for graphs I'm pretty luke warm, especially these days when everyone has their own unknown measuring equipment and people tend to compare graphs from different sources without understanding a damn thing....
> 
> Just my very personal opinions


Not sure how lukewarm you are about graphs coming from the same rig. If the graphs are off, they should be systematically off. But even if one has the perfect setup and adds compensation, then only graphs with the same compensation can reliably be compared (other uncertainties; coupler, microphone, tips, insertion depth...). Low-budget single DDs with similar FRs sound very similar, but there is a huge difference in sound between the single DD Pioneer CH3 and the 2+4 NiceHCK M6, although they have very similar curves.

One thing I have always been keen on even before I had a rig was superposition of graphs. Very useful independent of the small details.

Empirically, the raw graphs my rig produces hold up quite well [that is good enough to give you the basic flavour] with the ones produced by audiobudget, Headflux, and even more so with my neighbour Biodegraded [who uses the same coupler and setup].

Here my basic thoughts: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/general-iem-measurements-discussions.903455/

As to comparisons: of course are they useful (info), but in some cases not so important when the earphone is unique [including being really bad]. The Brainwavz Delta, for example, is what it is at $20...and I subjectively found that's what it was  . In  my history of reviews, you find both.


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> Hope you like them! They are a steal at such a low price for a unique 3-way hybrid! -dynamic driver, BA armature, and piezo tweeter with excellent tuning!
> Cheers!



The speed is insane. I received it in less than a week.
Pretty happy with the purchase. The mids and bass is pretty good.
Nothing to comment @ purchase price of $20


----------



## eclein

Otto Motor said:


> Get the third-party filters to calm down the bass...description/link in my M6 review.



Ordered them right after buying m6, I remember reading your review. I also got a nice copper cable to try.....due in tomorrow in Emerald Green.


----------



## Wiljen

I posted my Kinboofi Mk4 review last night.  Good in-ear in the mid-fi price range.  Tons of detail and great mids are its high points.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinboofi-mk4-with-switches.23668/reviews#review-21865


----------



## thejoker13

drag0nslayer said:


> Guys which under 100 chifi do you recommend now a days for edm?


I know this is a late, late reply, but unfortunately work has me backed up on my thread reading. Anyways, I can heartily recommend the Simgot EM2 for bass driven music. The dynamic driver in them really thumps, and is very clean and quality sounding as well. The icing on the cake is that they also have nice mids and highs as well. They also are highly tweakable with tips amd cables and eq, if you want to alter their sound. The EM2 and nine tails are still my highest recommend iem's around the 100.00 price point.


----------



## zazaboy

@thejoker13 how is the soundstage on them and can the simgot em2 driven from smartphone?


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> 6. We'll refer to earphones that roll off substantially at 200 Hz as earbuds



You aren't listening to the right earbuds if you think that.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 6, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> You aren't listening to the right earbuds if you think that.


Thanks...and I was thinking I was [we were] not listening to the right earphones . Too much beer?


Spoiler:  Here's where that joke came from. Another blunt buddy of ours










P.S. I always listen to the right (AND left) earbuds, especially the great ones made by @HungryPanda!


----------



## IryxBRO

My try on TFZ Tequila 1 IEMs

On my website: LINK
Here: LINK


----------



## randomnin

Otto Motor said:


> 4. We demand mandatory prison sentences for earphone tuners implementing the 3 kHz peak
> 6. We'll refer to earphones that roll off substantially at 200 Hz as earbuds


Hey, this is pure anti-Harman blasphemy and I will have none of it. None!



Otto Motor said:


> 5. We make the discussion of timbre mandatory in reviews





Otto Motor said:


>


And timbre is just bewildering. Especially, when in the next post the term is used the same as the term "sound signature" is usually used :S


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 6, 2019)

randomnin said:


> Hey, this is pure anti-Harman blasphemy and I will have none of it. None!
> 
> 
> 
> And timbre is just bewildering. Especially, when in the next post the term is used the same as the term "sound signature" is usually used :S


...the next poster also had too much beer...or 



Spoiler: something else



https://theheadphonecollector.blogspot.com/2019/01/knowledge-zenith-zs6.html


 I think he meant tonality.

In the meantime, we strange people at the *green blog* have sunk our deep and mean thoughts into piezo tweeters, which contribute to a good tonality but not always to a good timbre. First, we hadn't been nice to a NICE one, and now we are nice to another one.

But who cares...


----------



## eclein

I got my Emerald Green M6’s yesterday, listened all day with stock setup (cable & filter) and have no complaints. Got that latest filter on order from AE and the over ear cans ...OneAudio ones, $21 for the wired brown studio pro. So cheap I couldn’t pass by them anymore.


----------



## thejoker13

zazaboy said:


> @thejoker13 how is the soundstage on them and can the simgot em2 driven from smartphone?


The EM2 can be driven very easily by a smartphone. I use it primarily with my LG V40 and feel it sounds fantastic for my preferences. I would say it's soundstage has above average width and depth, but isn't the most 3D I've heard. I feel some iem's actually sound disjointed and unnatural with a super wide sounding soundstage. You don't get that with the EM2. It sounds like you're sitting in the first couple of rows at a concert, so the band is in front of you.


----------



## SuperLuigi

So all you reviewers, what do you do with all the headphones after?  Do you all just have hoards of them?  I have far too many from buying them for my personal enjoyment.  Couldn't imagine what I would if i was a reviewer.


----------



## nxnje

SuperLuigi said:


> So all you reviewers, what do you do with all the headphones after?  Do you all just have hoards of them?  I have far too many from buying them for my personal enjoyment.  Couldn't imagine what I would if i was a reviewer.


I am personally a very very very little reviewer with just a few iems.
I think i will just gift them to my friends when i will have a good amount of em.
For now, i try to use them all!


----------



## Nimweth

SuperLuigi said:


> So all you reviewers, what do you do with all the headphones after?  Do you all just have hoards of them?  I have far too many from buying them for my personal enjoyment.  Couldn't imagine what I would if i was a reviewer.


I have done some reviewing and I give unwanted items to friends and to my local charity shop. It is usually a case of "one in, one out" as I receive new items.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 7, 2019)

SuperLuigi said:


> So all you reviewers, what do you do with all the headphones after?  Do you all just have hoards of them?  I have far too many from buying them for my personal enjoyment.  Couldn't imagine what I would if i was a reviewer.


I got rid of many I purchased myself [to friends and family in Germany] and of review units [co-Head-Fiers, local volunteers...]...I always leave a note in the individual review's disclaimer. Kept a few modest ones which I have modded [Hifi Walker A1] or purchased third party stuff for such as filters...but I am not attached to most. Voluntarily returned a couple to the manufacturer [the problem is that they typically don't want that...they want a favourable review in exchange of a freebie as the freebies are part of their marketing budget...the fact that a review is spot on while revealing substantial flaws is not in their marketing departments' interest...I ran into real problems with angry sellers/manufacturers].

Tried to find a charity for bulk drop-off but have failed so far. Syrian refugees or other newcomers to Canada may get pleasure out of them. I got a whole box packed up. A school thankfully declined for hygienic reasons.

Currently sitting on two 2+4s which are more difficult to get rid off than attracting them. Will pool in my box and drop off in bulk.

My general policy is that I definitely never keep stuff I would never purchase, price wise (e.g. $1000 ones..though, to be honest, nobody has ever offered such to me). I have presently a $100 Sennheiser loaner that is so good that I will go out and buy a pair. Refreshing that somebody asks for their stuff back, especially since this is the rare case where it hurts . Will that give my review more credibility than a painfully convoluted explanation in a lengthy disclaimer why I had to hold on to it and how the marketing department dictated me to keep it for my own use...? I'd rather fork out $100 than doing that.

On the other hand I don't I want to be the extension of a company's marketing department and limit my illustrations to a pragmatic level [surely, they'd prefer a photo album]. Also something that doesn't make dealing with them easier.

The other thinking is that there is so much stuff going through my hands that I could not care less keeping most as the ever newer stuff will take all my listening time.

I run the blog on $17 USD per year and without any ads or associate links [just paying for the domain but host the files as add-on with the host of my professional website].

In summary, not relying on freebies gives one lots of freedom...but, and this accounts to me, too: it is never too late to sell out.

P.S. It is interesting how different reviewers can have very similar observations and how the conclusions differ according to their disclaimers.



Spoiler: Unnecessary photo


----------



## Cerebro (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi, I’m new here and hoping crossposting isn’t frowned upon, sorry if it is! I got helpful reply’s from Surfgeorge on my topic, but I think many people here in this Chi-Fi topic could give me some additional advice. I’m looking for someone that’s used some or most of these iems on my shortlist:

Hifi boy OS V3 (not many reviews but all are very positive)

Ikko OH1 (does it have enough (sub)bass without a dynamic driver?)

Moondrop Kanas Pro (read it needs a lot of power to drive and I may be sensitive to the zinc that’s in the alloy)

Shozy x Neo CP (great fit but little bass?)

Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 Pro (bad cable, enough (sub)bass with only BA’s?)

I like the sound of my Revonext QT2 (engaging, fun, subbass, good mids and treble) but I can’t get a seal that stays put when moving about. No matter what tips I use.

I will be using it with my iPhone XS and Apple 3.5mm dongle but am considering the Radsone ES100 if it gives me better SQ. Budget is $150 - $225 for the iems. I’m looking for something with a more secure/ deeper fit (I can handle triple flange tips on my Etymotic) and better noise isolation than the QT2, but a sound signature that’s comparable to the QT2 or better (I’m no basshead but that tight bass/subbass is a nice add on).

I’m leaning to the OSV3 or KPE, but have some doubts about the latter (see above).

Hope some of you could chip in with your advice and experience with these iems or maybe some iems I haven’t even considered yet. Thanks!

From the Primeaudio.org review of the QT2:


----------



## crabdog

Cerebro said:


> Hi, I’m new here and hoping crossposting isn’t frowned upon, sorry if it is! I got helpful reply’s from Surfgeorge on my topic, but I think many people here in this Chi-Fi topic could give me some additional advice. I’m looking for someone that’s used some or most of these iems on my shortlist:
> 
> Hifi boy OS V3 (not many reviews but all are very positive)
> 
> ...


I have not heard the Ikko OH1 but all the feedback I've seen seems very positive. I also don't have the Kanas Pro or Shozy but you probably know that already since you've been to my website. 

I still love the OS V3 which is an upgrade in all areas from the QT2 and will give you a similar sub-bass experience. Can't say how comfortable it would be for you but it fits great in my ears.

The TSMR-3 Pro is a brilliant IEM too but coming from the QT2 there's a good chance you might find the sub-bass lacking. The extension and the bass notes are there but the rumble is not.

I would definitely recommend the OS V3 to you; I struggle to think of anything better for under $200. Hopefully, someone else can chime in regarding the KP and Shozy.


----------



## NeonHD (Apr 8, 2019)

$2000?????? Yikes...

Edit: Oh wait, it's for 50 cables lol


----------



## Zerohour88

Binary Acoustics Void, 1 graphene DD+4 custom BA (2 from their Unicorn and 2 custom UHF?), usd$230-ish 






a brand recommended by sodesuka, a few buyers impression liked them so far, comparable to Moondrop Blessing?

sadly still no aliexpress store to purchase from, only taobao so far (for the brave, I guess)

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w4002-11439936356.20.1e04742cCUK0iZ&id=583681452185


----------



## sodesuka

Zerohour88 said:


> Binary Acoustics Void, 1 graphene DD+4 custom BA (2 from their Unicorn and 2 custom UHF?), usd$230-ish
> 
> a brand recommended by sodesuka, a few buyers impression liked them so far, comparable to Moondrop Blessing?
> 
> ...


Oh I got those already. Preordered them last year and only got delivered last month lol. They're like supercharged EP1 (which is practically Unicorn with more forward mids and highs) with even more presence of high frequencies (or the so called 'details' to some people) and dynamic sounding bass but with the caveats of multi driver hybrid IEM. I also feel like the bass actually hit weaker than either Unicorn and EP1 despite sounding like dynamic bass, but it may because of fit issues I have with them.

IMO they lost the magic of liquid velvety vocals Unicorn has though, and my ears prefer straight barrel-shaped shells and single driver IEMs, so I plan to part with them soon. I advice to just get Unicorn instead lol. The more I bought more of these audio stuff the more apparent the tremendous value that IEM holds, it's crazy how it could practically hold its own against stuff many times pricier like Fibae Black, E5000 and Flares stuff.


----------



## Wiljen

SuperLuigi said:


> So all you reviewers, what do you do with all the headphones after?  Do you all just have hoards of them?  I have far too many from buying them for my personal enjoyment.  Couldn't imagine what I would if i was a reviewer.



Most of my review samples go either to the band/choir directors at the local high school for use by students or as prizes for hard work etc.   Or they go to the local hospital for use by patients to listen to music or TV and not annoy roommates.   I have kept a very few that I found worthy of being used as comparisons as others come along but usually a day comes when those go down the road too and something else replaces it in the rotation.


----------



## Moonstar (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi, here are my short impressions about the Toneking BL1* *

The Toneking BL1 has a unique tonality due to its planar-magnetic driver configuration. 
The BL1 is a good choice for those who are looking for an in-ear monitor with a wide soundstage, fast bass & treble reproduction, and a musical midrange presentation.

*Pros and Cons:*


+ Unique tonality
+ Wide soundstage
+ Fast treble and bass
+ Natural and musical midrange

- Isolation
- Needs a powerful source
*
Full Review *
hhttps://moonstarreviews.net/toneking-bl1-planar-magnetic-iem-review/

*.. *and some of my favorite shots* *


----------



## chickenmoon

Moonstar said:


> Hi, here are my short impressions about the Toneking BL1* *
> 
> The Toneking BL1 has a unique tonality due to its planar-magnetic driver configuration.
> The BL1 is a good choice for those who are looking for an in-ear monitor with a wide soundstage, fast bass & treble reproduction, and a musical midrange presentation.
> ...



Surprised by the different look than those pictured on ali sellers which have lovely mother of pearl backplates. Glad to hear they sound good as I bought a pair during last ali sale (and should get it before the end of the week).


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Surprised by the different look than those pictured on ali sellers which have lovely mother of pearl backplates. Glad to hear they sound good as I bought a pair during last ali sale (and should get it before the end of the week).


dont forget to share impressions and comparison with Moondrop gems


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> dont forget to share impressions and comparison with Moondrop gems



Will do, I have an Oxygen on the way too.


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Will do, I have an Oxygen on the way too.


dude you crazy


----------



## Cerebro

crabdog said:


> I have not heard the Ikko OH1 but all the feedback I've seen seems very positive. I also don't have the Kanas Pro or Shozy but you probably know that already since you've been to my website.
> 
> I still love the OS V3 which is an upgrade in all areas from the QT2 and will give you a similar sub-bass experience. Can't say how comfortable it would be for you but it fits great in my ears.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Yeah your site was one of the positive reviews of the OSV3 I referred to. Great informative site by the way! While there are many good iems in this price range the OSV3 doesn’t seem to have any downsides. I think the biggest rival may be the KPE, but that’s only based on reading reviews. The Shozy and Ikko seem to be a little step behind.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## audio123

My take on the Auglamour F300. 
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## 1clearhead

Cerebro said:


> Hi, I’m new here and hoping crossposting isn’t frowned upon, sorry if it is! I got helpful reply’s from Surfgeorge on my topic, but I think many people here in this Chi-Fi topic could give me some additional advice. I’m looking for someone that’s used some or most of these iems on my shortlist:
> 
> Hifi boy OS V3 (not many reviews but all are very positive)
> 
> ...


Want some serious fun? Try the KZ ZSN PRO
It does everything the QT2 does, but better! -No harshness or sibilance, and the comfort and contour on the housing will win you over!
...Unheard of price, for such an advantage in sound and quality!


----------



## JM1979

A couple random questions regarding the Moondrop Kansas Pro:

1. Are these ok for moderate exercise?  Like being on an elliptical at the gym with some sweat?

2. It looks like a smart phone can power them but wasn’t sure how well given the 32ohm impedance. Any comments on this?


----------



## Cevisi

JM1979 said:


> A couple random questions regarding the Moondrop Kansas Pro:
> 
> 1. Are these ok for moderate exercise?  Like being on an elliptical at the gym with some sweat?
> 
> 2. It looks like a smart phone can power them but wasn’t sure how well given the 32ohm impedance. Any comments on this?



There are some better fitting solutions kpe is not well known for his fit

A modern smartphone can easy drive 32 ohm impedance


----------



## JM1979

Cevisi said:


> There are some better fitting solutions kpe is not well known for his fit
> 
> A modern smartphone can easy drive 32 ohm impedance



Thanks!  Any recs for sub $200 iems that would do well for moderate gym use?


----------



## Cerebro

1clearhead said:


> Want some serious fun? Try the KZ ZSN PRO
> It does everything the QT2 does, but better! -No harshness or sibilance, and the comfort and contour on the housing will win you over!
> ...Unheard of price, for such an advantage in sound and quality!



I have 2 KZs already and wanted to try something else  but KZ are great for the money!


----------



## Cevisi

JM1979 said:


> Thanks!  Any recs for sub $200 iems that would do well for moderate gym use?


The dm6 fits well and secure but who nows maybe the kpe doesent fall of your ear when you do elliptical training there are somthing called ear fins to secure the iems more on the ear


----------



## gc335

chickenmoon said:


> Will do, I have an Oxygen on the way too.


I borrowed the Oxygen from a friend and I'm beyond blown away.  If you can get the fit right you'll probably love them.  Try the large Spinfits if you have issues.


----------



## audio123

gc335 said:


> I borrowed the Oxygen from a friend and I'm beyond blown away.  If you can get the fit right you'll probably love them.  Try the large Spinfits if you have issues.


Glad you enjoyed the Oxygen. It is highly musical to listen to with defined bass, warm midrange, controlled yet sparkly treble & big soundstage and here is my full review on it.


----------



## gc335

audio123 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the Oxygen. It is highly musical to listen to with defined bass, warm midrange, controlled yet sparkly treble & big soundstage and here is my full review on it.


I'll check out the review for sure.  You sum up the Oxygen right here.  It pairs VERY well with the DX156 and DX158.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

NeonHD said:


> $2000?????? Yikes...
> 
> Edit: Oh wait, it's for 50 cables lol


There you go.


 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bXp6RjoU


----------



## Slater

mathi8vadhanan said:


> There you go.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bXp6RjoU



23rd century technology like that comes at a price.

Soldering at 100,000 degrees (molten lava is 2,200 degrees) *plus* quantum curing?

What a deal!


----------



## Zerohour88

sodesuka said:


> Oh I got those already. Preordered them last year and only got delivered last month lol. They're like supercharged EP1 (which is practically Unicorn with more forward mids and highs) with even more presence of high frequencies (or the so called 'details' to some people) and dynamic sounding bass but with the caveats of multi driver hybrid IEM. I also feel like the bass actually hit weaker than either Unicorn and EP1 despite sounding like dynamic bass, but it may because of fit issues I have with them.
> 
> IMO they lost the magic of liquid velvety vocals Unicorn has though, and my ears prefer straight barrel-shaped shells and single driver IEMs, so I plan to part with them soon. I advice to just get Unicorn instead lol. The more I bought more of these audio stuff the more apparent the tremendous value that IEM holds, it's crazy how it could practically hold its own against stuff many times pricier like Fibae Black, E5000 and Flares stuff.



ah, should've guessed you were the few who pre-ordered them, haha.

Was interested to get them instead of the Moondrop Blessing, but maybe I'll wait for more releases this year.

I bit the bullet and also got a supposedly DLC-DD IEM, the Kepudi GS300? (not even very clear on the name and only sold by a single vendor here). Initial impressions is that its eerily similar to the Sony MH755 (the mids and highs, at least, I think the bass is mellower).

the DLC iem on the far left with also a few other stuff that I got to spend more time with.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> Want some serious fun? Try the KZ ZSN PRO
> It does everything the QT2 does, but better! -No harshness or sibilance, and the comfort and contour on the housing will win you over!
> ...Unheard of price, for such an advantage in sound and quality!


So, ZSN Pro is upgraded and not such high-mids/low-highs boost as with original? Do You have graphs to compare?
Just curious as I could potentially recommend this to friends but don`t wish to buy myself. I`m not subscribed to KZ thread anymore so asking here.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> 23rd century technology like that comes at a price.
> 
> Soldering at 100,000 degrees (molten lava is 2,200 degrees) *plus* quantum curing?
> 
> What a deal!



quantum tech? now these guys can help Tony Stark to defeat Thanos


----------



## eclein

I need advice...I keep losing tips in my ear when taking Nicehck M6’s out. Never happened before in my life.... I need a tip that can snap into the notch that the filters add.....follow me? 
I found a set that have the lip but they suck at isolation/seal. I saw on Complys website the True grip Pro that might work according to the illustrations they have, anybody know of a foam tip that works?

Any owners of M6 have a favorite tip they use?


----------



## assassin10000

eclein said:


> I need advice...I keep losing tips in my ear when taking Nicehck M6’s out. Never happened before in my life.... I need a tip that can snap into the notch that the filters add.....follow me?
> I found a set that have the lip but they suck at isolation/seal. I saw on Complys website the True grip Pro that might work according to the illustrations they have, anybody know of a foam tip that works?
> 
> Any owners of M6 have a favorite tip they use?



What are you currently using? If using the T400 size foam tips, try the T200 instead as it's about .5-6mm smaller to start with and will hold better.

Otherwise many of the silicone ones have that lip.


----------



## eclein

Hey assassin10000 remember the tips you sent me when I bought that Bluetooth cable from ya? What size were they copying from Comply...400s? 
They hold, can you dig up the size etc.. I may need to order them?
Ed


----------



## Slater (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey, I know some of you have really big ear canals, and most large tips don’t fit (forcing you to flip foam tips backwards etc).

Well, I’m here to say I found a silicone tip that will fit you. The large tips are absolutely gargantuan. I’ve never seen tips this large. I’d call them XL or even XXL, compared to most L silicone tips. The large are 14.5mm! Most L tips are ~12.0-12.5mm.

They’re a nice tip too. Good quality, wide bore, lots of colors available, and very cheap for a set. So it won’t break the bank to try them out.

Hopefully this helps some of our large-eared friends out 

Here’s is a link to them:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32856640919.html


----------



## assassin10000

eclein said:


> Hey assassin10000 remember the tips you sent me when I bought that Bluetooth cable from ya? What size were they copying from Comply...400s?
> They hold, can you dig up the size etc.. I may need to order them?
> Ed



Yeah, those are T400 (for 5.0mm+). For an even tighter fit you can most likely use T200 (for 4.5mm+).

The spare pair I sent you are these ones:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pa...w-Rebound-Eartips-For-In-Ear/32918849915.html


----------



## eclein

Thanks! I knew you guys would be super helpful!


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> Hey, I know some of you have really big ear canals, and most large tips don’t fit (forcing you to flip foam tips backwards etc).
> 
> Well, I’m here to say I found a silicone tip that will fit you. The large tips are absolutely gargantuan. I’ve never seen tips this large. I’d call them XL or even XXL, compared to most L silicone tips. The large are 14.5mm! Most L tips are ~12.0-12.5mm.
> 
> ...


I would love to try these. Could you give us another link? The one you posted just takes me to a generic earphones page.


----------



## eclein

Slater the link was dead end....can you post it for both of us?


----------



## assassin10000 (Apr 9, 2019)

@crabdog @eclein

Here you go:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OOT...beats-2-3-Wireless-Headphone/32856640919.html

Same thing, but using china post (instead of sunyou, which I've not had as much good luck with):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...licone-Earbud-In-Ear-Cover-5/32918529598.html



Edit: FYI @Slater 's link does work, but only on mobile browser as it's for the AE app.


----------



## crabdog

assassin10000 said:


> @crabdog @eclein
> 
> Here you go:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OOT...beats-2-3-Wireless-Headphone/32856640919.html
> ...


Awesome, thanks! Just ordered a set. If they turn out to be good I'll probably get a few later on.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> I would love to try these. Could you give us another link? The one you posted just takes me to a generic earphones page.





eclein said:


> Slater the link was dead end....can you post it for both of us?



Sorry, this link will work with all browsers:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32856640919.html


----------



## RicHSAD (Apr 9, 2019)

Cerebro said:


> I’m leaning to the OSV3 or KPE, but have some doubts about the latter (see above).



I can't comment on any earphones you mentioned except the KPE which I recently purchased and am using with the ES100. I also happen to own the QT2 and a few other well reviewed budged earphones like the **** and V2's. All I can tell you is that I am never going to touch any of my other earphones ever again. They all have something they do well, but the KPE's just put it all together better. The biggest difference is definitely in the mids. All of my budged earphones, QT2 included, sound like they have veiled, muffled or bloated mids compared to the KPE. I should have just purchased the KPE from the get go and that would have saved me a lot of money.


----------



## Cerebro

RicHSAD said:


> I can't comment on any earphones you mentioned except the KPE which I recently purchased and am using with the ES100. I also happen to own the QT2 and a few other well reviewed budged earphones like the **** and V2's. All I can tell you is that I am never going to touch any of my other earphones ever again. They all have something they do well, but the KPE's just put it all together better. The biggest difference is definitely in the mids. All of my budged earphones, QT2 included, sound like they have veiled, muffled or bloated mids compared to the KPE. I should have just purchased the KPE from the get go and that would have saved me a lot of money.



Great to hear more experiences and comparisons to the QT2, thanks! How would you describe the fit of the KPE compared to the QT2? And what does the ES100 give you in comparison with a wired connection to your smartphone? Does it need the amplification for the best SQ?


----------



## Wiljen

JM1979 said:


> Thanks!  Any recs for sub $200 iems that would do well for moderate gym use?



the Penon Audio/BQEYZ kb-100 would be a good one.  Has earhooks and a fairly deep fit so should stay in place well and sound is about as good as <$100 gets when looking for neutrality.  Another plus, you can buy two for the gym and still walk away $100 below your $200 budget.


----------



## CoiL (Apr 9, 2019)

RicHSAD said:


> I can't comment on any earphones you mentioned except the KPE which I recently purchased and am using with the ES100. I also happen to own the QT2 and a few other well reviewed budged earphones like the **** and V2's. All I can tell you is that I am never going to touch any of my other earphones ever again. They all have something they do well, but the KPE's just put it all together better. The biggest difference is definitely in the mids. All of my budged earphones, QT2 included, sound like they have veiled, muffled or bloated mids compared to the KPE. I should have just purchased the KPE from the get go and that would have saved me a lot of money.


Agree... but sometimes ppl need to take that path to learn their hearing response/sensitivity and sound signature preferences 
There is no _BEST_ IEM in this audio world, only knowledge about Yourself, Your preferences and Your source gear capability.
But I also wish KPE had been "hyped" earlier as it would have saved me lot of money and time.
In the end - if You get to the point where everything sounds RIGHT for YOUR EARS & GEAR, then it is all that matters!
Then You shouldn`t care a f6ck about what others say - "that is better than that etc"


----------



## ShakyJake

eclein said:


> I need advice...I keep losing tips in my ear when taking Nicehck M6’s out. Never happened before in my life.... I need a tip that can snap into the notch that the filters add.....follow me?
> I found a set that have the lip but they suck at isolation/seal. I saw on Complys website the True grip Pro that might work according to the illustrations they have, anybody know of a foam tip that works?
> 
> Any owners of M6 have a favorite tip they use?



I don't have an M6, but I have had this problem with some KZ models without a lip on the nozzle. What I have done is cut off the stem part of a tip that I don't use and attach that underneath the tip that is loose. That seems to provide a tighter fit. I have the feeling that @Slater taught me this trick. He is the "Mod Master" around here.


----------



## RicHSAD (Apr 9, 2019)

Cerebro said:


> Great to hear more experiences and comparisons to the QT2, thanks! How would you describe the fit of the KPE compared to the QT2? And what does the ES100 give you in comparison with a wired connection to your smartphone? Does it need the amplification for the best SQ?



I had primarily purchased the ES100 to drive my DT8 as the iPhone lightning adapter just wasn't cutting it with those. I don't need it for that purpose with the KPE as the lightning adapter seems to be more than capable of driving those. Is there an SQ difference? I can't really tell to be honest. I still enjoy the ES100 for the Bluetooth and the fact that I can use it as a sound card on any computer through USB. As for the KPE's fit, I think they are more comfortable than the QT2. The shell is smaller and rounded/smooth so you don't feel it as much.


----------



## snip3r77

RicHSAD said:


> I can't comment on any earphones you mentioned except the KPE which I recently purchased and am using with the ES100. I also happen to own the QT2 and a few other well reviewed budged earphones like the **** and V2's. All I can tell you is that I am never going to touch any of my other earphones ever again. They all have something they do well, but the KPE's just put it all together better. The biggest difference is definitely in the mids. All of my budged earphones, QT2 included, sound like they have veiled, muffled or bloated mids compared to the KPE. I should have just purchased the KPE from the get go and that would have saved me a lot of money.


How do you find q vs ****??

Any link for kpe


----------



## AndroidVageta (Apr 9, 2019)

So I just picked up the CCA C16 ($86) and the Hifihear 16 core cable ($19 for a limited time get one while you can!) from AliExpress...did I do good?? Using the MusicMaker Shockwave 3 right now and was just wondering if anyone had some experience? There's nothing wrong with my SW3, at all, but for ~$105 I figured why not and think I did pretty well if the sound is ANYTHING close to what people have said in reviews...certainly sell them and get my money back if not so no loss. Thoughts? Surprised to not see more info or reviews for a EIGHT driver IEM for less than $100.


----------



## Makahl

AndroidVageta said:


> Thoughts? Surprised to not see more info or reviews for a EIGHT driver IEM for less than $100.



I thought it was highly covered in CCA's thread:https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/


----------



## audio123 (Apr 9, 2019)

My full review on the Alpha & Delta KS3, now live on Indiegogo. The KS3 is musical and the overall presentation is soothing to listen to. Less is more with only a 6mm dynamic driver being used. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## NeonHD

"came with marriage"

"b*tch sound"

hmmm yeah sounds about right


----------



## DynamicEars

RicHSAD said:


> I can't comment on any earphones you mentioned except the KPE which I recently purchased and am using with the ES100. I also happen to own the QT2 and a few other well reviewed budged earphones like the **** and V2's. All I can tell you is that I am never going to touch any of my other earphones ever again. They all have something they do well, but the KPE's just put it all together better. The biggest difference is definitely in the mids. All of my budged earphones, QT2 included, sound like they have veiled, muffled or bloated mids compared to the KPE. I should have just purchased the KPE from the get go and that would have saved me a lot of money.



You are cursed now, you cant play or buy budget iem again.


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> You are cursed now, you cant play or buy budget iem again.


Same here. If my KPE decides to die - will likely search for very similar FR response single DD and won`t even look under 100€ price tag.


----------



## PhonoPhi

I have my back-up pair of KZ AS10.
Also I very much enjoy CCA C16.
No any plans to look beyond 100€, unless CCA/KZ decides to integrate piezo drivers


----------



## Wiljen

PhonoPhi said:


> I have my back-up pair of KZ AS10.
> Also I very much enjoy CCA C16.
> No any plans to look beyond 100€, unless CCA/KZ decides to integrate piezo drivers



With what I have seen of piezo so far, I'd give KZ a couple generations to work  the bugs out before I dropped $100 on one.   Right now, they are extremely hit or miss.


----------



## CoiL

PhonoPhi said:


> I have my back-up pair of KZ AS10.
> Also I very much enjoy CCA C16.
> *No any plans to look beyond 100€*, unless CCA/KZ decides to integrate piezo drivers


That`s exactly what You SHOULD do. Collect money and meanwhile enjoy Your current gear, do more research about next level upgrade and then finally take a leap out of budget-chi-fi


----------



## PhonoPhi

Wiljen said:


> With what I have seen of piezo so far, I'd give KZ a couple generations to work  the bugs out before I dropped $100 on one.   Right now, they are extremely hit or miss.


I am sure they can do at the level of ****. I believe in them 
(At least to "drop" $100 or so)


----------



## PhonoPhi

CoiL said:


> That`s exactly what You SHOULD do. Collect money and meanwhile enjoy Your current gear, do more research about next level upgrade and then finally take a leap out of budget-chi-fi



With CCA16, the recording limitations is already a bottleneck (I listen to classical music), so no leaps, just a joyride with CCA


----------



## CoiL

PhonoPhi said:


> With CCA16, the *recording limitations is already a bottleneck* (I listen to classical music), so no leaps, just a joyride with CCA


Eeeemmm.... explain please? 
So, C16 is so good that it reveals everything in recording with pinpoint frequencies accuracy, life-like timbre and nautral tonality? I`m sorry but I don`t belive it. I mean, just by looking at its FR graph, it`s not that good imo (not that it couldn`t be perfect for Your hearing and gear matchup).


----------



## Wiljen

This looks like a case of "best I have heard so far, so its good".    I think we all go through that to some degree, and then at some point we hear something truly spectacular and realize that several of the things we like are really not all that good after all.  For me, that moment came the first time I heard a Stax009 coupled with the BHSE and the Yaggy.    Detail and attack and decay speed on that system are just absolutely sick.  Its on my someday after my lotto winnings come in list.


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> So, ZSN Pro is upgraded and not such high-mids/low-highs boost as with original? Do You have graphs to compare?
> Just curious as I could potentially recommend this to friends but don`t wish to buy myself. I`m not subscribed to KZ thread anymore so asking here.


Sorry, I can't provide graphs, but I'm not kidding when I say that It's been over 100 hours now and I'm not getting that harness and sibilance sound that would creep up once and awhile with the original ZSN. I can honestly tell you that they tuned the BA armature to sound finer with way better details and the bass sounds a lot more mature, accurate with a smoother and deeper sub-bass attack that sure pleased the heck out of me! Soundstage is surprisingly wider and bigger, which finally leaves the midrange sounding a lot more coherent without ever trying to override certain songs with harshness.

I am a true believer in changes made for the better...
...and KZ proved to me that they did improve the original ZSN with the ZSN PRO's on 2 areas, as you can see posted below...on better bass and higher resolution!




I hope your friend likes them. 

-Clear


----------



## Slater (Apr 10, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> This looks like a case of "best I have heard so far, so its good".    I think we all go through that to some degree, and then at some point we hear something truly spectacular and realize that several of the things we like are really not all that good after all.  For me, that moment came the first time I heard a Stax009 coupled with the BHSE and the Yaggy.    Detail and attack and decay speed on that system are just absolutely sick.  Its on my someday after my lotto winnings come in list.



Haha, I had that moment at the Ohio CanJam.

I listened to some high end stuff, and within seconds everything I own and enjoy sounded like crap.

It took my brain a while to readjust to my gear though. Luckily that’s the good thing about the human brain (and audio anyways).


----------



## PhonoPhi

CoiL said:


> Eeeemmm.... explain please?
> So, C16 is so good that it reveals everything in recording with pinpoint frequencies accuracy, life-like timbre and nautral tonality? I`m sorry but I don`t belive it. I mean, just by looking at its FR graph, it`s not that good imo (not that it couldn`t be perfect for Your hearing and gear matchup).


CCA C16 reveals enough for me that imperfection of the recordings become more prominent, and in many cases I am happier to listen with AS10.
I am not talking about "natural tonality". I am not sure what it would mean exactly, given that many prefer lamp amplifiers and vinyl records...

Those graphs are produced by a sweep of frequencies, and there are no ways that a single membrane reproduces many different frequencies without distortions (in case you are thinking of "perfection").

Most important for me that I really like the music I listen to - how it sounds - with my IEMs and I share my experience


----------



## PhonoPhi

CoiL said:


> Eeeemmm.... explain please?
> So, C16 is so good that it reveals everything in recording with pinpoint frequencies accuracy, life-like timbre and nautral tonality? I`m sorry but I don`t belive it. I mean, just by looking at its FR graph, it`s not that good imo (not that it couldn`t be perfect for Your hearing and gear matchup).



Happiness is often based on perception of the difference between what you have and you don't, and with IEMs it is exactly my perception that I have everything I need


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> Sorry, I can't provide graphs, but I'm not kidding when I say that It's been over 100 hours now and I'm not getting that harness and sibilance sound that would creep up once and awhile with the original ZSN. I can honestly tell you that they tuned the BA armature to sound finer with way better details and the bass sounds a lot more mature, accurate with a smoother and deeper sub-bass attack that sure pleased the heck out of me! Soundstage is surprisingly wider and bigger, which finally leaves the midrange sounding a lot more coherent without ever trying to override certain songs with harshness.
> 
> I am a true believer in changes made for the better...
> ...and KZ proved to me that they did improve the original ZSN with the ZSN PRO's on 2 areas, as you can see posted below...on better bass and higher resolution!
> ...


Hmmm... not so convinced yet. I wish to see graph comparison to old version as old had pretty highly boosted "hill" and if Pro version just reduces that area slightly, it might still be too much.


PhonoPhi said:


> Those graphs are produced by a sweep of frequencies, and there are no ways that a single membrane reproduces many different frequencies without distortions (in case you are thinking of "perfection").


If graphs are done by freq sweep, then only one frequency is apparent to driver at time and "peak" is recorded.
Most graph makers (reviewers with mobile gear) nowdays use pink noise, which is different from freq sweep.
https://www.audiocheck.net/testtones_sinesweep20-20k.php
https://www.audiocheck.net/testtones_pinknoise.php



PhonoPhi said:


> Happiness is often based on perception of the difference between what you have and you don't, and with IEMs it is exactly my perception that I have everything I need


----------



## TechnoidFR

PhonoPhi said:


> CCA C16 reveals enough for me that imperfection of the recordings become more prominent, and in many cases I am happier to listen with AS10.
> I am not talking about "natural tonality". I am not sure what it would mean exactly, given that many prefer lamp amplifiers and vinyl records...
> 
> Those graphs are produced by a sweep of frequencies, and there are no ways that a single membrane reproduces many different frequencies without distortions (in case you are thinking of "perfection").
> ...



I'm agree on this part. It's a imperfection revealing Iem. On some track they reveal a non coherence of few instrument or one instrument. It's the only one to reveal that because it's a tonality, separating and detailed king ! On this point it's absolutely incredible to listen the mastering work and when they have do a good work, the sound is magic. 

On one track ( electro ) an instrument sound very different than all the rest, it's funny. But on a track with good mastering ( the landing of First man movie  or Deutschland of Rammstein ) the music is so beautiful. Revealing all details, coherence, Mastering work, instrument position on the scene.

For me it's the iem, that I have and less of 100$, which approach the most of reality recording studio.
This iem are very special and unique


----------



## Otto Motor

Yet another concise review by @loomisjohnson on the *green blog*: the Audbos/Tenzh P4...where he once again hits the tail on the net.


----------



## RicHSAD (Apr 11, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> How do you find q vs ****??
> 
> Any link for kpe



I assume you mean QT2 vs ****? The **** are more neutral while the QT2 are definitely more V shaped. I prefer the QT2's sound signature, but the highs are just a little too boosted which can lead some harshness or some sound coming off as overly bright. The **** are void of obvious flaws(compared to similarily priced IEMs), but they're just not particularly exciting/fun to listen to. I'd say the KPE's sound closer to the QT2 but with everything kept in check and well, better.

I got the KPE's from Penon Audio. Look it up on Google. 



DynamicEars said:


> You are cursed now, you cant play or buy budget iem again.


Or maybe I am blessed! If my KPE's ever break I'll probably just buy another pair.


----------



## snip3r77

RicHSAD said:


> I assume you mean QT2 vs ****? The **** are more neutral while the QT2 are definitely more V shaped. I prefer the QT2's sound signature, but the highs are just a little too boosted which can lead some harshness or some sound coming off as overly bright. The **** are void of obvious flaws(compared to similarily priced IEMs), but they're just not particularly exciting/fun to listen to. I'd say the KPE's sound closer to the QT2 but with everything kept in check and well, better.
> 
> I got the KPE's from Penon Audio. Look it up on Google.
> 
> ...


Thr sound sig for **** is similar to pt2 imho. Mids are good , bass are a abundance imho
I have the q. Btw try to get a good copper cable to take the highs. Mine is ok


----------



## ShakyJake (Apr 11, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Yet another concise review by @loomisjohnson on the *green blog*: the Audbos/Tenzh P4...where he once again hits the tail on the net.



In summary: A kind of Meh performer for the price. I almost bought these during the recent Ali Express anniversary sale. Instead, I ordered the Toneking Nine Tail, hoping that they will deliver. Here is a link to the full review:

https://www.audioreviews.org/audbos-tenhz-p4-review/


----------



## Otto Motor

ShakyJake said:


> In summary: A kind of Meh performer for the price. I almost bought these during the recent Ali Express anniversary sale. Instead, I ordered the Toneking Nine Tail, hoping that they will deliver. Here is a link to the full review:
> 
> https://www.audioreviews.org/audbos-tenhz-p4-review/


Where did you order the Toneking from? Price fluctuates between $105 and $125 right now.


----------



## ShakyJake

Otto Motor said:


> Where did you order the Toneking from? Price fluctuates between $105 and $125 right now.



I got the Toneking Nine Tails for around $70 after some coupon gymnastics from a seller "that must not be named". It was too good a price to not bite on.


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 12, 2019)

Here are my quick impressions on the *KZ ZS7* and *KZ ZSA*! 


RATING CHART Highest Rating Possible: 10

PSR = PRO SOUND RATING
SS = SOUND SIGNATURE
BQ = BUILD QUALITY
OP = OVERALL PACKAGE
OV = OVERALL VALUE

NOTE: Top position will go towards PRO SOUND RATING (PSR)

HYBRIDS DD + BA Armature(s):

KZ ZS7
Extended Bass Driver + 4 BA Drive Units per side with KZ exclusive crossover network circuitry
PSR: 9.9
SS: Superb sound quality! -deep extended sub-bass, excellent clean vocals, silky pristine hi-end details with solid and superior soundstage and resolution!
BQ: 9
OP: 7
OV: 10
COMMENTS: The ZS7 are great top sounding IEM's! The sub-bass extends really deep with excellent control, while maintaining clean vocals and hi-end details without sounding harsh or sibilant. They are a "MUST HAVE" for some serious and genuine fun!


KZ ZSA
8mm Bass Drivers + KZ's exclusive BA Armatures
PSR: 9.8
SS: Nice deep and rich bass, clear vivid highs, wide soundstage and depth with excellent resolution!
BQ: 9
OP: 7
OV: 10
COMMENTS: With its smaller size and light weight metal housing, you better believe that they can keep up with much costlier brands! They not only sound superb, but they also punch above their weight!


I want to say a nice "shout-out" to 'Slater' for helping me get both the KZ ZSA and especially the KZ ZS7, which is not available for purchase in China! 

Hope these impressions helped anyone interested in knowing more about these two items!

To see more of my IEM impressions, just go to my profile at my homepage...
https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/


-Clear


----------



## nxnje

1clearhead said:


> Here are my quick impressions on the *KZ ZS7* and *KZ ZSA*!
> 
> 
> RATING CHART Highest Rating Possible: 10
> ...



So much time i'm curious about the ZSA, precisely from last year.
The problem is i've already got ZS7, CCA C10, ZS6, and i'm waiting for QT5, AS06, TRN V80 again and ZSN Pro.. i don't know if buying a ZSA..


----------



## 1clearhead

nxnje said:


> So much time i'm curious about the ZSA, precisely from last year.
> The problem is i've already got ZS7, CCA C10, ZS6, and i'm waiting for QT5, AS06, TRN V80 again and ZSN Pro.. i don't know if buying a ZSA..


The reason I bought the ZSA was to get a glimpse or idea on how they might give the similar details to that of the KZ ZS6, which many in the KZ community spoke about.
They are truly keepers!


----------



## ElixBerd

Zerohour88 said:


> ah, should've guessed you were the few who pre-ordered them, haha.
> 
> Was interested to get them instead of the Moondrop Blessing, but maybe I'll wait for more releases this year.
> 
> ...


How do you buy them (GS300) if you're outside Malaysia?


----------



## ShakyJake

1clearhead said:


> Here are my quick impressions on the *KZ ZS7* and *KZ ZSA*!
> 
> 
> RATING CHART Highest Rating Possible: 10
> ...



How do you compare the ZS7 to your CCA C16?


----------



## audio123 (Apr 13, 2019)

My take on the DB Monroe. Quite impressed with the uniquity of the DB Monroe (packaging & design). Overall, the Monroe is a mellow sounding iem that is able to provide extended bass, forward upper midrange and crisp treble. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Zerohour88

ElixBerd said:


> How do you buy them (GS300) if you're outside Malaysia?



you can contact Hillsonic Audio for overseas purchase, I think. He did so for a few users before

https://web.facebook.com/hillsonicaudio/


----------



## 1clearhead

ShakyJake said:


> How do you compare the ZS7 to your CCA C16?


The C16 can reveal details on most selected genres like no other can, which makes them my personal favorite. But, the ZS7 brings out the fun factor on certain songs with that extra lower bass punch with precision hi-end treble details that's hard to resist.
They are both interesting and different enough to be anyone's personal choice on what they are looking for in an IEM.


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> The C16 can reveal details on most selected genres like no other can, which makes them my personal favorite. But, the ZS7 brings out the fun factor on certain songs with that extra lower bass punch with precision hi-end treble details that's hard to resist.
> They are both interesting and different enough to be anyone's personal choice on what they are looking for in an IEM.


Exactly! I couldn't have said it better myself! I like them both as well.


----------



## ShakyJake

1clearhead said:


> The C16 can reveal details on most selected genres like no other can, which makes them my personal favorite. But, the ZS7 brings out the fun factor on certain songs with that extra lower bass punch with precision hi-end treble details that's hard to resist.
> They are both interesting and different enough to be anyone's personal choice on what they are looking for in an IEM.


Thanks for your comparison. I almost bought both the C16 and the ZS7at the recent Ali sale but decided to go in a different direction (Toneking Nine Tails). I am still tempted to get them...


----------



## crabdog

ShakyJake said:


> Thanks for your comparison. I almost bought both the C16 and the ZS7at the recent Ali sale but decided to go in a different direction (Toneking Nine Tails). I am still tempted to get them...


The 9T is the best of those 3 IMO. I'd say you made the right choice!


----------



## Nimweth

Try this on the C16 and the ZS7. Very different but both superb. Sounds great on the **** as well!


----------



## IryxBRO

My impressions and review of Cozoy HERA C103 - another good example of right cooking of single dynamic driver... 

Own blog: LINK
Here on HeadFi: LINK


----------



## Tatagiba

ShakyJake said:


> Thanks for your comparison. I almost bought both the C16 and the ZS7at the recent Ali sale but decided to go in a different direction (Toneking Nine Tails). I am still tempted to get them...


How much was the Toneking on the sale ?


----------



## ShakyJake

Tatagiba said:


> How much was the Toneking on the sale ?


The Toneking 9T was $80, but some coupon magic got it down to $70. It was actually cheaper than the CCA C16 that I also had in the cart and decided to drop in the end.


----------



## randomnin

All this talk about Moondrop Kanas Pro got me curious, the graph is almost perfect, too, but on one aspect there's less information available - isolation. What's it like (with ZS4 and\or AS10 as reference, ideally)?


----------



## snip3r77

randomnin said:


> All this talk about Moondrop Kanas Pro got me curious, the graph is almost perfect, too, but on one aspect there's less information available - isolation. What's it like (with ZS4 and\or AS10 as reference, ideally)?


How is it compared to bgvp dmg another fotm?


----------



## FastAndClean

randomnin said:


> All this talk about Moondrop Kanas Pro got me curious, the graph is almost perfect, too, but on one aspect there's less information available - isolation. What's it like (with ZS4 and\or AS10 as reference, ideally)?


the isolation is very good but not great like in the Etymotics


----------



## surfgeorge

randomnin said:


> All this talk about Moondrop Kanas Pro got me curious, the graph is almost perfect, too, but on one aspect there's less information available - isolation. What's it like (with ZS4 and\or AS10 as reference, ideally)?



Isolation is moderate.
When not playing music I could hear quite well what's going on around me.
On the bicycle I used moderate volumes to still have a feeling of the traffic around.
On the plane, at higher volumes, I did not notice much of the outside noise.
That's using custom silicone tips which are sealing very well. With standard tips of course seal is another factor.

So they are not the most isolating IEMs.
Leak more than my JVC HA-FD02 and are MUCH better isolating than the Sony EX800ST


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 15, 2019)

Finally, the KZ ZSN PRO impressions!

After more than 100 hours of playtime, I personally think the KZ ZSN PRO are a much needed improvement to the already popular original ZSN. If you want better accuracy in the lower bass, midrange, and treble with a V-shape premium signature, than you surely will fall in love with the ZSN's PRO version eliminating the slight harshness and sibilance that you might of had experienced from time to time bringing them to a more premium level.
Here's a closer look at my impressions chart...

RATING CHART Highest Rating Possible: 10

PSR = PRO SOUND RATING
SS = SOUND SIGNATURE
BQ = BUILD QUALITY
OP = OVERALL PACKAGE
OV = OVERALL VALUE

NOTE: Top position will go towards PRO SOUND RATING (PSR)

HYBRIDS DD + BA Armature(s):

KZ ZSN PRO
10mm Titanium Double Magnet DD's + KZ's exclusive 30095 BA Armatures with PRO tuning crossover network
PSR: 10
SS: Sonic and energetic sound with plenty of hi-end details, life-like MID's, and fast effortless deep and low sub-bass with excellent soundstage and resolution!
OP: 7
OV: 10
COMMENTS: The ZSN PRO's are definitely a top-tier sounding IEM! The bass goes deeper with better control, while maintaining clearer vocals and hi-end details without sounding harsh or sibilant when compared to the original ZSN. At such a low price, they are a NO BRAINER!

KZ ZSN
10mm Titanium Film Drivers + KZ's exclusive 30095 BA Armatures
PSR: 9.8
SS: Sonic and energetic sound with plenty of hi-end details, life-like MID's, and fast effortless bass with excellent soundstage and resolution!
BQ: 10
OP: 7
OV: 10
COMMENTS: These are a good step up from your average V-shape sounding IEM's providing plenty of raw energy with a nice contoured fit and good looks to go with it. No doubt about it!...Simply irresistible!

Here are the ZSN PRO's in all its modified glory!



Side to side comparison to the original ZSN...



Glad to share my experience...

To see more impressions, go to my profile at my homepage...
https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/


-Clear


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 16, 2019)

The Hisenior brand had experienced quite a hype a while ago but I have not heard of it recently. @loomisjohnson is giving us his opinion on the Hisenior B5.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> The Hisenior brand had experienced quite a hype a while ago but I have not heard of it recently. @loomisjohnson is giving us his opinion on the Hisenior B5.



aah....The B5+....still love it to this day. it's one of that iem that i might never sell again and keep it until it died on me


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> Finally, the KZ ZSN PRO impressions!
> 
> After more than 100 hours of playtime, I personally think the KZ ZSN PRO are a much needed improvement to the already popular original ZSN. If you want better accuracy in the lower bass, midrange, and treble with a V-shape premium signature, than you surely will fall in love with the ZSN's PRO version eliminating the slight harshness and sibilance that you might of had experienced from time to time bringing them to a more premium level.
> Here's a closer look at my impressions chart...
> ...



How do you compare with ****?
BTW, is **** neutral with an emphasis in sub bass?


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 15, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> How do you compare with ****?
> BTW, is **** neutral with an emphasis in sub bass?


Sorry, double post!


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 16, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> How do you compare with ****?
> BTW, *is **** neutral with an emphasis in sub bass?*


Yes, that is correct! ...Plus the **** can be bumped from neutral to a more balanced sound signature depending on your choice of aftermarket ear tips.

Now, comparing both the **** and the ZSN PRO; both has its unique qualities of sound. The **** has beautiful and detailed transparency, while the PRO's has crisp and detailed openness. The ZSN PRO performs with authority, while the **** seems to mezmorize in everyway. ...To say the least, they are both different in this aspect!


----------



## superuser1

I dont understand the difference between neutral and balanced.


----------



## peter123

superuser1 said:


> I dont understand the difference between neutral and balanced.



You're not the only one


----------



## CoiL (Apr 16, 2019)

ShakyJake said:


> Thanks for your comparison. I almost bought both the C16 and the ZS7at the recent Ali sale but decided to go in a different direction (Toneking Nine Tails). I am still tempted to get them...


You did great with going for 9T, it should be "best" out of those 3. Next stop -> Moondrop KPE 


randomnin said:


> All this talk about Moondrop Kanas Pro got me curious, the graph is almost perfect, too, but on one aspect there's less information available - isolation. What's it like (with ZS4 and\or AS10 as reference, ideally)?


I find isolation very good but it depends on insertion depth, ear-canal size, tips being used.
I have small ears and ear-canals, so for me they sit deep but outer shell is not very tightly against outer ear cavities (due to lengthened tip), but good enough not to move and cause issues.
For me, certainly above moderate/average isolation... even better than ZS3/ZS4 despite latter having perfect fit for me, probably due to thick shell material (magnesium alloy vs. thin plastic).


----------



## dondonut

1clearhead said:


> Yes, that is correct! ...Plus the **** can be bumped from neutral to a more balanced sound signature depending on your choice of aftermarket ear tips.
> 
> Now, comparing both the **** and the ZSN PRO; both has its unique qualities of sound. The **** has beautiful and detailed transparency, while the PRO's has crisp and detailed openness. The ZSN PRO performs with authority, while the **** seems to mezmorize in everyway. ...To say the least, they are both different in this aspect!



Let me first say i really value you trying out all these new KZ and CCA releases, it's a very good incentive for others to try these iems (I have the ZSN and CCA 10 as well as a result). However, to me it feels like you have a tendency to add terms or descriptions to your posts for the sake of getting it to sound very descriptive and alluring, somewhat like a sales talk. I really do appreciate all the time and effort you put into reviews and in no way am I looking to offend you but I had to come out and say this as it has been bugging me when reading your posts. 

I mean what's the difference between detailed transparancy and crips detailed openness? What does an IEM with authority even sound like, and does the ZSN pro not mesmorize? Similarly in your review you mention the ZSN pro sound is sonic and bass is effortless, even a fart may be described as sonic as long as its audibly noticable lol. 
I get that sound is subjective but I find little value in overly descriptive sentences, it makes it harder to extract information I can interpret. I personally find value in: A has more detail retrieval than B; B has warmer vocals than A as a result of some midbleed; A is great for critical analytical listening but B may be more suited when you're looking for daily/transit usage, etc. 

Again, I'm aware I contribute little myself and may sound like a backseat driver but regard this as constructive criticism, do with it what you will and above all keep it up


----------



## 1clearhead

dondonut said:


> Let me first say i really value you trying out all these new KZ and CCA releases, it's a very good incentive for others to try these iems (I have the ZSN and CCA 10 as well as a result). However, to me it feels like you have a tendency to add terms or descriptions to your posts for the sake of getting it to sound very descriptive and alluring, somewhat like a sales talk. I really do appreciate all the time and effort you put into reviews and in no way am I looking to offend you but I had to come out and say this as it has been bugging me when reading your posts.
> 
> I mean what's the difference between detailed transparancy and *crips* detailed openness? What does an IEM with authority even sound like, and does the ZSN pro not mesmorize? Similarly in your review you mention the ZSN pro sound is sonic and bass is effortless, even a fart may be described as sonic as long as its audibly noticable lol.
> I get that sound is subjective but I find little value in overly descriptive sentences, it makes it harder to extract information I can interpret. I personally find value in: A has more detail retrieval than B; B has warmer vocals than A as a result of some midbleed; A is great for critical analytical listening but B may be more suited when you're looking for daily/transit usage, etc.
> ...


LOL! Really?...It's just an impression! It wasn't really meant to be other than that. I'm really surprised you wrote such a long statement (almost as long as a decent review) just on criticizing the matter when you could of used that energy to write reviews yourself on helping a fellow or a lady out on purchasing their next IEM. It's very simple, if it bothered you, than you can just simply move on.
Just my honest opinion.  
So, before you bash, check your own words... "*crips* detailed openness?"   That's definitely not what I wrote. Use your spell check! 

Hopefully, your not looking to close this thread, this is not about you. OK? 

Let's move on...


----------



## CoiL (Apr 16, 2019)

dondonut said:


> Let me first say i really value you trying out all these new KZ and CCA releases, it's a very good incentive for others to try these iems (I have the ZSN and CCA 10 as well as a result). However, to me it feels like you have a tendency to add terms or descriptions to your posts for the sake of getting it to sound very descriptive and alluring, somewhat like a sales talk. I really do appreciate all the time and effort you put into reviews and in no way am I looking to offend you but I had to come out and say this as it has been bugging me when reading your posts.
> 
> I mean what's the difference between detailed transparancy and crips detailed openness? What does an IEM with authority even sound like, and does the ZSN pro not mesmorize? Similarly in your review you mention the ZSN pro sound is sonic and bass is effortless, even a fart may be described as sonic as long as its audibly noticable lol.
> I get that sound is subjective but I find little value in overly descriptive sentences, it makes it harder to extract information I can interpret. I personally find value in: A has more detail retrieval than B; B has warmer vocals than A as a result of some midbleed; A is great for critical analytical listening but B may be more suited when you're looking for daily/transit usage, etc.
> ...


I agree with this. And many reviewrs do their reviews like this.
But at same time I understand, being reviewer is hard.
Anyway, in many points about description of ZSN vs. ZSN Pro I do not agree... like ZSN MID`s being "life-like" - heck no, far from it, imho. ZSN slightly harsh/sibilant- again, heck no, it is very much harsh!
But then again, everything is *subjective* and *depends on many factors* like, tips, fit, source, amping, brain-burn-in, genre preferences, hearing response etc.


----------



## dondonut (Apr 16, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> LOL! Really?...It's just an impression! It wasn't really meant to be other than that. I'm really surprised you wrote such a long statement (almost as long as a decent review) just on criticizing the matter when you could of used that energy to write reviews yourself on helping a fellow or a lady out on purchasing their next IEM. It's very simple, if it bothered you, than you can just simply move on.
> Just my honest opinion.
> So, before you bash, check your own words... "*crips* detailed openness?"   That's definitely not what I wrote. Use your spell check!
> 
> ...



Lol I'm not looking to close this thread, nor to bash you, I think I made that abundantly clear. I also explicitely said my comments were meant as as constructive criticism so indeed, let's leave it at that. I hope you continue reviewing the new KZs and CCAs


----------



## loomisjohnson

superuser1 said:


> I dont understand the difference between neutral and balanced.


Per the Audio Glossary:
Balance: The subjective relationship between the relative loudness of the upper and lower halves of the audio spectrum; "tonal balance." 
Neutral:  Free from coloration.

Ergo, a phone can be balanced (aka flat), in the sense of not emphasizing any part of the spectrum, yet still have a bright, or warm or dark character. In practice, most folks use the terms interchangeably to denote a phone which isn't bassy or treblecentric.


----------



## ShakyJake

CoiL said:


> You did great with going for 9T, it should be "best" out of those 3. Next stop -> Moondrop KPE
> ...


I am afraid that I am sliding down a slippery slope towards some high$ IEMs...


----------



## Moonstar

Hi, here are my short impressions and some of my favorite photos of the Dawnwood ST08* *

The Dawnwood ST08 is a nice sounding entry level IEM with a fairly balanced sound signature, a pretty good fit and solid build quality, which comes in a wonderful packaging.


*Pros and Cons:*


+ Balanced Sound Character
+ Nice packaging and high quality case
+ Fit and Comfort
+ Price to performance ratio

- Soundstage could have slightly better depth
*My Full Review *
https://moonstarreviews.net/dawnwood-st08-review/


*Photos*


----------



## darmanastartes

superuser1 said:


> I dont understand the difference between neutral and balanced.


My sense is that "balanced" translates to mild-V.


----------



## mbwilson111

CoiL said:


> ZSN slightly harsh/sibilant- again, heck no, it is very much harsh!



But it is not harsh to me.... because, as you said....



CoiL said:


> But then again, everything is *subjective* and *depends on many factors* like, tips, fit, source, amping, brain-burn-in, genre preferences, hearing response etc.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 16, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> The Hisenior brand had experienced quite a hype a while ago but I have not heard of it recently. @loomisjohnson is giving us his opinion on the Hisenior B5.




Why did you post that picture???????   Does it really come like that?  Wow!  I do not need to want any more iems... at all.. .ever...

Edit.... just looked at a sellers page and I see you can choose so many different combinations.  It would be impossible to decide.  Good thing I don't have to!


----------



## Grayson73

This is probably a silly request, but any recommendations for a closed back over-the-ear headphone with mic for under $30?


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> Why did you post that picture???????   Does it really come like that?  Wow!  I do not need to want any more iems... at all.. .ever...
> 
> Edit.... just looked at a sellers page and I see you can choose so many different combinations.  It would be impossible to decide.  Good thing I don't have to!



mr panda has a set of B5+, you could test it to see if you like the sound. they do come in purple


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> But it is not harsh to me.... because, as you said....



I find it harsh with a crappy seal but otherwise butter smooth, especially for a budget iem. That said, compare it to some much more expensive or heavily modded/EQ'd stuff, and yeah, most things will sound harsh. ZSN is quite pleasant either way, imo.


----------



## mbwilson111

B9Scrambler said:


> I find it harsh with a crappy seal but otherwise butter smooth, especially for a budget iem. That said, compare it to some much more expensive or heavily modded/EQ'd stuff, and yeah, most things will sound harsh. ZSN is quite pleasant either way, imo.



Probably the fact that I listen at a lower volume than most people is a factor . It is not like my music is super quiet...it sounds loud enough to me.  I just have sensitive hearing.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> Probably the fact that I listen at a lower volume than most people.  It is not like my music is super quiet...it sounds loud enough to me.  I just have sensitive hearing.



I'm with ya, though I do often listen super quiet. I'll hand someone my headphones to check out a track and they'll absolutely crank the volume. Often I can still listen along with them it's so loud, lol.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Why did you post that picture???????   Does it really come like that?  Wow!  I do not need to want any more iems... at all.. .ever...
> 
> Edit.... just looked at a sellers page and I see you can choose so many different combinations.  It would be impossible to decide.  Good thing I don't have to!


Loomis didn't provide his own picture so I got one emailed from Gareth at Hisenior. It fits the blog well. We appear to have developed a sense of colour coinciding with spring.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 16, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> I dont understand the difference between neutral and balanced.


*On Balanced Sound *[from the more technical Head-Fi days]

Many reviewers and head-fiers use the term "balanced" sound signature. But similar to the shape of the FR curve (U-, V-, W-; discussion here: https://goo.gl/8wPg4q) the term is used inconsistently, which causes confusion.

First, how is "balanced" used - since it is nowhere defined:

1. One writer claims that there are two kinds of "balanced" sound". It refers to "flat" or "neutral" (same) with no frequency emphasized. Balanced sound can also refer to a V-shaped sound (human ears are more sensitive to midrange, therefore some of us prefer boosted bass and treble; the latter is also called "fun" signature.

2. Some writers consider only V-shaped sound as balanced, whereas others distinguish between the two terms (balanced and V-shape are different signatures).

3. To me, none of the above applies: balanced to me means round, even, and harmonic sounding (the pierce in the ZS6 makes this one unbalanced sounding)...think of a balance diet.

I once again consulted @HiFiChris for discussion.

Our conclusions:

1. We both try to avoid wishy-washy terms, therefore we don't like the term "balanced".
2. "Balanced" is a tuning above neutral that sounds realistic and natural, it constitutes a mild V- shape not far away from neutral.
3. We therefore disagree with point 1. above.
4. A detailed description of the sound and the frequency response is more accurate and conclusive than a crude, poorly defined and therefore ambiguous term such as "balanced".

Hmm...but how does "mid-centric" fit in here? Another vague term: a close to neutral tuning with a focus on mids.


----------



## peter123

B9Scrambler said:


> I find it harsh with a crappy seal but otherwise butter smooth, especially for a budget iem. That said, compare it to some much more expensive or heavily modded/EQ'd stuff, and yeah, most things will sound harsh. ZSN is quite pleasant either way, imo.



Word!


----------



## IryxBRO (Apr 16, 2019)

Deleted because of the complaint


----------



## yawny

What's up with the price hike on the T2 on Ali lately? I grabbed a pair for $25 two weeks ago and when I went back to copy a link to send to a friend so he could buy, they had doubled in price across the board.


----------



## mbwilson111

yawny said:


> What's up with the price hike on the T2 on Ali lately? I grabbed a pair for $25 two weeks ago and when I went back to copy a link to send to a friend so he could buy, they had doubled in price across the board.



The big anniversary sale was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## yawny

mbwilson111 said:


> The big anniversary sale was a couple of weeks ago.



Ah, I didn't realize I had caught some kind of huge sale. Figured it was just your normal "No, believe us, these are totally $50 usually and not always $25".

Thanks!


----------



## peter123

IryxBRO said:


> Different dish today, just for fun - not from Asia. Straight from USA. Periodic Audio Beryllium.
> 1. Excellent IEMs from USA
> 2. Chi-Fi term is not relevant for me as the best examples of IEMs from China in the ame price range are the direct competitiors.
> 
> ...



Why is it posted in this thread if it's American?


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> I agree with this. And many reviewrs do their reviews like this.
> But at same time I understand, being reviewer is hard.
> Anyway, in many points about description of ZSN vs. ZSN Pro I do not agree... like ZSN MID`s being "life-like" - heck no, far from it, imho. ZSN slightly harsh/sibilant- again, heck no, it is very much harsh!
> *But then again, everything is subjective and depends on many factors like, tips, fit, source, amping, brain-burn-in, genre preferences, hearing response etc*.


At least, we both agree in the last sentence...


----------



## 1clearhead

dondonut said:


> Lol I'm not looking to close this thread, nor to bash you, I think I made that abundantly clear. I also explicitely said my comments were meant as as constructive criticism so indeed, let's leave it at that. I hope you continue reviewing the new KZs and CCAs


LOL! No hard feelings, we look forward to some of your reviews, as well. ...Just advising some positive constructive criticism.


----------



## IryxBRO (Apr 16, 2019)

not needed


----------



## DynamicEars

In my take or understanding, 

*Balanced* means balance between all frequencies, or low and highs, same weight, nothing to emphasize. Balanced can be slightly V shaped, with balance between lows and highs, not too big on low or not too big on highs.

*Neutral* means flat across all frequencies, or flat / near flat, there is no bump on lows, no bump on mids, no bump on highs, just linear. Because of that linear frequencies, Neutral is 1 of balance sound.

So :
Neutral definitely a balanced sound signature
but Balanced sound signature isn't always neutral/flat, it can be balanced slight V.


----------



## Otto Motor

DynamicEars said:


> In my take or understanding,
> 
> *Balanced* means balance between all frequencies, or low and highs, same weight, nothing to emphasize. Balanced can be slightly V shaped, with balance between lows and highs, not too big on low or not too big on highs.
> 
> ...


Yep, think of a balanced diet: nothing in excess!


----------



## superuser1

Appreciate all the answers. I think balanced is mostly used in the wrong sense and as a stand-alone descriptive word which makes the confusion writ large. Thanks a lot


----------



## ShakyJake

IryxBRO said:


> Deleted because of the complaint


That's a shame. It is a nice review of an interesting IEM.


----------



## twister6

Almost set this one aside after I lost patience going through filters, but glad I came back a month later to continue testing LZ A6.  Now, my full review is up.  The crazy thing, I'm enjoying it now (with dark blue filter and symbio eartips) as much as some of the other IEMs I have access to which cost 10x more.


----------



## Otto Motor

superuser1 said:


> Appreciate all the answers. I think balanced is mostly used in the wrong sense and as a stand-alone descriptive word which makes the confusion writ large. Thanks a lot


Try replacing "balanced" with "homogeneous".


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> I find it harsh with a crappy seal but otherwise butter smooth, especially for a budget iem. That said, compare it to some much more expensive or heavily modded/EQ'd stuff, and yeah, most things will sound harsh. ZSN is quite pleasant either way, imo.



I’ve found it to be harsh with narrow tips, such as Starlines, Sony Hybrids, Olives, etc.

Wide bore tips make a big difference. I use Auvios


----------



## Veyska

Slater said:


> I’ve found it to be harsh with narrow tips, such as Starlines, Sony Hybrids, Olives, etc.
> 
> Wide bore tips make a big difference. I use Auvios


I still need to try SpiralDots on my ZSN.  Also I may try them again on the C10, SpinFits randomly get all ticklish when I'm out walking.  <-<


----------



## Slater

Veyska said:


> I still need to try SpiralDots on my ZSN.  Also I may try them again on the C10, SpinFits randomly get all ticklish when I'm out walking.  <-<



I’m with you.

SpinFits irritate my ears as well. I think they rock back and forth in the ear during movement, causing an irritating sensation. I get this sensation with dual and triple flange tips too, which feel like ants crawling around in my ears after 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Veyska

Slater said:


> I’m with you.
> 
> SpinFits irritate my ears as well. I think they rock back and forth in the ear during movement, causing an irritating sensation. I get this sensation with dual and triple flange tips too, which feel like ants crawling around in my ears after 5-10 minutes.


It comes and goes is the weird thing.  Mostly goes or I'd have ditched them for out-and-about walking already and at least for me it's more "What the heck" than "Ack get it out".  Whatever I do for non-stationary usage I suspect they'll be just fine for sitting at my laptop when I'm traveling (which was the primary goal in trying out IEMs in the first place, when I started becoming aware that my Bose earphones were merely "good").  Got a S/M/L multipack of some no-name cheapo brand I picked up at Daiso a couple months ago that are built fairly similar to the SpiralDots, might try the larger sizes see if maybe I just need to size up (doubtful, the Starline M would basically fall right out even on the ZSNs, but who knows).

Or maybe when I wrest the package from AliExpress that's being held hostage at the local post office (they're replacing the mailboxes at our apartment and apparently that means they won't deliver packages to the dedicated and unaffected package locker -_-) I'll fall so in love with the **** that my biggest complaint will be that I've got the wrong Bluetooth adapter now...


----------



## IryxBRO

ShakyJake said:


> That's a shame. It is a nice review of an interesting IEM.



It is still here in its own thread and among items and reviews on HeadFi. Thanks


----------



## peter123

twister6 said:


> Almost set this one aside after I lost patience going through filters, but glad I came back a month later to continue testing LZ A6.  Now, my full review is up.  The crazy thing, I'm enjoying it now (with dark blue filter and symbio eartips) as much as some of the other IEMs I have access to which cost 10x more.



Great work as always Alex! Only problem is that now I want a pair


----------



## dondonut (Apr 17, 2019)

I think I need me some symbios and spiraldots, I see both mentioned quite often. Unfortunately symbios are hard to get outside the USA last I checked. Currently using cp100 spinfits on my CCA c10 which give me a nice and comfortable seal. Can't wonder what symbios and spiraldots may do to the sound though.

I'm really digging the C10s!! It has an edge in detail retrieval I missed in the BQ3 while lacking that harshness the ZSN sometimes have.

People rocking the C10, which tips do you prefer?

Edit: its not symbios but auvios I had a hard time finding! Symbios may be easier to obtain after checking just now. Also want auvios tho


----------



## FastAndClean

Jim posted pics, that planar hybrid looks amazing


----------



## dondonut

New toy in the mail, the QCY QS1/T1 
So far they sound great and they're very comfortable!


----------



## CoiL (Apr 17, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> Jim posted pics, that planar hybrid looks amazing


OMG, what is that beauty!?! O_o
Looks like DM6 & KPE "melted" together!


----------



## SiggyFraud

dondonut said:


> New toy in the mail, the QCY QS1/T1
> So far they sound great and they're very comfortable!


Received them 2 days ago and I can't take them out of my ears. Sound quality was a very pleasant surprise. I'm also really happy with the build quality, looks, ease of use.
Used them for running yesterday. Stayed right in place the whole time.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> OMG, what is that beauty!?! O_o
> Looks like DM6 & KPE "melted" together!


it is a triple hybrid (one planar, one ba, one dd) 
*NICEHCK F3*


----------



## dondonut (Apr 17, 2019)

SiggyFraud said:


> Received them 2 days ago and I can't take them out of my ears. Sound quality was a very pleasant surprise. I'm also really happy with the build quality, looks, ease of use.
> Used them for running yesterday. Stayed right in place the whole time.



Nice, I tested them for a few minutes, will have more time later today. Two things I noticed though. 

First, volume is pretty low, I have to crank my s8 to double the volume (almost maxing it out) when using these compared to wired iems.

Edit: fixed this by turning on volume synchronisation in my Bluetooth settings. Base volume rose by ~30%!

The second thing, when they're in my ear and I apply slight pressure on them the sound really deforms, i assume that is driver flex but i notice the sound somewhat deforming as well when making exaggerated mouth movements. Do you notice that as well? Other than that the sound is indeed a very pleasant surprise, somewhat lacking when I compare them to some of my wired stuff but what can one expect, it sounds great nonetheless!


----------



## BrunoC (Apr 17, 2019)

dondonut said:


> I think I need me some symbios and spiraldots, I see both mentioned quite often. Unfortunately symbios are hard to get outside the USA last I checked. Currently using cp100 spinfits on my CCA c10 which give me a nice and comfortable seal. Can't wonder what symbios and spiraldots may do to the sound though.
> 
> I'm really digging the C10s!! It has an edge in detail retrieval I missed in the BQ3 while lacking that harshness the ZSN sometimes have.
> 
> ...




At first I must say I didn't like the C10 much.

Using the Fiio E07K (warm source), I found the mid-bass exaggerated. Narrow soundstage. Not much air. Too much warm sound.

Using the Xiaomi Mi A1 phone, the sound opens up a lot, much more balanced with no exaggerated mid-bass. Finally some details ans treble sparkle. Big soundstage now too. Wow.

Finally I can listen to the C10 potencial. Yes it's very good balanced sound. Great low and high extensions. Very controlled sound. No piercing at all.

Never understimate that the source may change COMPLETELY a IEM sound. I mean a lot, like it's a different IEM now.
That's why different opinions and reviews to the same IEM are so common.

PS: I used Wide Bore KZ Whirlwind eartips.


----------



## Slater (Apr 17, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> Jim posted pics, that planar hybrid looks amazing



Sadly, 50% of the people buying it will try and use this on their phone, then complain that it doesn’t sound good.

Also, it’s curious why the dynamic was needed at all. Isn’t one of the awesome characteristics about planars their wide dynamics and killer bass?


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Sadly, 50% of the people buying it will try and use this on their phone, then complain that it doesn’t sound good.


not so sure about that, a lot of them are from Japan, they are passionate about audio


----------



## maxxevv

FastAndClean said:


> not so sure about that, a lot of them are from Japan, they are passionate about audio


Probably why we seldom hear complaints coming from there besides the obvious language barrier though.  : )


----------



## CoiL

Doesn`t really matter WHY they used DD along with planar (my quess is that their cheap chi-fi planar isn`t so good)... all that matter is HOW they have TUNED it!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> I’ve found it to be harsh with narrow tips, such as Starlines, Sony Hybrids, Olives, etc.
> 
> Wide bore tips make a big difference. I use Auvios





Veyska said:


> I still need to try SpiralDots on my ZSN.  Also I may try them again on the C10, SpinFits randomly get all ticklish when I'm out walking.  <-<





Slater said:


> I’m with you.
> 
> SpinFits irritate my ears as well. I think they rock back and forth in the ear during movement, causing an irritating sensation. I get this sensation with dual and triple flange tips too, which feel like ants crawling around in my ears after 5-10 minutes.



My buddy who lives in Japan is coming in for bidness in June, and is bringing me some of the new Spiral Dot ++. They have the both a narrow bore and a wide mouth with the bass bumps. LOL very bizarre. Have not read any reviews yet, but figured I would check em out since he can get them. They are currently like $50 on ebay. Yikes!


----------



## surfgeorge

FastAndClean said:


> Jim posted pics, that planar hybrid looks amazing


Beautiful!
I checked Aliexpress and found a frequency response. Stretched it for easier reading.
Looks like it's got a LOT of treble energy, with mid bass focus and a bit low in the 2-5kHz range


----------



## crabdog

B9Scrambler said:


> I find it harsh with a crappy seal but otherwise butter smooth, especially for a budget iem. That said, compare it to some much more expensive or heavily modded/EQ'd stuff, and yeah, most things will sound harsh. ZSN is quite pleasant either way, imo.


Have you tried the ZSN Pro yet? I'm a big fan of the ZSN but this Pro version is staggeringly good.


surfgeorge said:


> Beautiful!
> I checked Aliexpress and found a frequency response. Stretched it for easier reading.
> Looks like it's got a LOT of treble energy, with mid bass focus and a bit low in the 2-5kHz range


Wow, it looks like a train wreck! I won't judge the IEM on this graph yet though. Maybe it was measured by a pigeon that got lost on its way home because it regretted buying Beats earphones from a sneaky pelican and wasn't concentrating. I'll wait for some real-world impressions. Should be interesting if nothing else.


----------



## darmanastartes

crabdog said:


> Have you tried the ZSN Pro yet? I'm a big fan of the ZSN but this Pro version is staggeringly good.
> 
> Wow, it looks like a train wreck! I won't judge the IEM on this graph yet though. Maybe it was measured by a pigeon that got lost on its way home because it regretted buying Beats earphones from a sneaky pelican and wasn't concentrating. I'll wait for some real-world impressions. Should be interesting if nothing else.



Yeah, that FR looks pretty bizarre. If Jim sends me one I can measure it myself.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Have you tried the ZSN Pro yet? I'm a big fan of the ZSN but this Pro version is staggeringly good.



Yeah. I like the original more. Pro is too much like the C10. Really good but boring. Clearly my ears are completely ****ed at this point


----------



## peter123

dondonut said:


> New toy in the mail, the QCY QS1/T1
> So far they sound great and they're very comfortable!



Yeah, I've had my pair for a couple of weeks now an I agree. I find them to be extremely good value for money for the whole package they deliver.


----------



## dondonut (Apr 17, 2019)

Been doing a bit of tip-rolling with the QCY QS1 and found I prefer these NiceHCK tips and these random widebores. Prefer the widebores I think as bass (sometimes) is a bit much with the narrower NiceHCK tips.

@crabdog regarding the ZSN Pro's, how do you feel the ZSN Pro compares to the C10?


----------



## Slater (Apr 17, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Doesn`t really matter WHY they used DD along with planar... all that matter is HOW they have TUNED it!



Oh, you’re totally correct. I was just thinking out loud.

I like trying to get into the head of the engineers and figuring out their thought process.



 

Sometimes I’m like ‘_ah, OK I see why they did that_’, and other times I face palm and go ‘_what were they thinking?_’

I guess we’ll find out how good or bad it is once it comes out and a bunch of people have it and the new toy syndrome wears off.


----------



## crabdog

B9Scrambler said:


> Yeah. I like the original more. Pro is too much like the C10. Really good but boring. Clearly my ears are completely ****ed at this point


I feel a bit like that lately too. I think it's safe to say that both are good and we both have different sound preferences.


----------



## ozziecook

...New here...Has anyone got/said much about **** **** on this thread, to save me going back?


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> ...New here...Has anyone got/said much about **** **** on this thread, to save me going back?


i did


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 17, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> ...New here...Has anyone got/said much about **** **** on this thread, to save me going back?



https://www.head-fi.org/search/28547678/?q=****&t=post&o=date&c[thread]=820747

or, if you search the whole site and not just this thread...

https://www.head-fi.org/search/2854...o]=0&c[p][sonnb_xengallery_photo][aperture]=0


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/search/28547678/?q=****&t=post&o=date&c[thread]=820747
> 
> or, if you search the whole site and not just this thread...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/search/2854...o]=0&c[p][sonnb_xengallery_photo][aperture]=0



Cheers.


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> i did



And your general view? (To me these are more enjoyable and sweet than KP by some margin btw...but I'm holding back for fear of ridicule!


----------



## randomnin

FastAndClean said:


> Jim posted pics, that planar hybrid looks amazing


I guess shiny stuff is in vogue now... How disappointing.

Different topic - why do Etymotics isolate so well? Definitely not because of how well they fill the conch. So it must be the nozzle length or the fact that the body after the nozzle can be lodged into the canal (can it though? Don't own any Etys so I'm in the dark on this). Or some special tips, though I doubt that - if that were the case everyone would be suggesting them. So are there Chi-Fi that copy Ety form factor or at least add extra long and narrow nozzles to some other form? Kanas Pro seem to go in that direction, don't know about the narrowness of the nozzles, though, as I haven't seen side by side pictures.


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> And your general view? (To me these are more enjoyable and sweet than KP by some margin btw...but I'm holding back for fear of ridicule!


they are very good for sure, bump in the whole bass area, clean kind of bright mids but not harsh, dip in the lower treble, very nice and clean mid and upper treble, unique


----------



## FastAndClean

randomnin said:


> I guess shiny stuff is in vogue now... How disappointing.
> 
> Different topic - why do Etymotics isolate so well? Definitely not because of how well they fill the conch. So it must be the nozzle length or the fact that the body after the nozzle can be lodged into the canal (can it though? Don't own any Etys so I'm in the dark on this). Or some special tips, though I doubt that - if that were the case everyone would be suggesting them. So are there Chi-Fi that copy Ety form factor or at least add extra long and narrow nozzles to some other form? Kanas Pro seem to go in that direction, don't know about the narrowness of the nozzles, though, as I haven't seen side by side pictures.


Etymotic go deep into your ear, that is the reason


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Loomis didn't provide his own picture so I got one emailed from Gareth at Hisenior. It fits the blog well. We appear to have developed a sense of colour coinciding with spring.


Otto here is my review, don't judge, i am amateur 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-b5.23688/reviews#review-21924


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> they are very good for sure, bump in the whole bass area, clean kind of bright mids but not harsh, dip in the lower treble, very nice and clean mid and upper treble, unique



...for me, absolutely unique and involving. It's all down to the tips and seal (put good foams on these and they sure deliver). Wonderful mids, intimate vocals, sweet tones both male and female and a nice bloom in the bass that I've never heard in an IEM before that isn't overly warm or bleeding. Dip in lower treble is probably right...Not stunningly detailed but you wouldn't know it or particularly care (in my case). Where most IEM's put you a few rows back, **** seems to put you at the heart of the song - right where the emotion is - as everything is close by and not distant, cold, analytical or sharp. And yet...instrument separation is very good, soundstaging is decent and it's plenty airy enough for me. 
Yeah you're right. I've got it bad, haven't I? 
But are these REALLY $20? Really?


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> ...for me, absolutely unique and involving. It's all down to the tips and seal (put good foams on these and they sure deliver). Wonderful mids, intimate vocals, sweet tones both male and female and a nice bloom in the bass that I've never heard in an IEM before that isn't overly warm or bleeding. Dip in lower treble is probably right...Not stunningly detailed but you wouldn't know it or particularly care (in my case). Where most IEM's put you a few rows back, **** seems to put you at the heart of the song - right where the emotion is - as everything is close by and not distant, cold, analytical or sharp. And yet...instrument separation is very good, soundstaging is decent and it's plenty airy enough for me.
> Yeah you're right. I've got it bad, haven't I?
> But are these REALLY $20? Really?


i was talking about them for a long time but a lot of people dismissed them after the crin post, and his measurements are very different from the other measurements for the same model, he probably has a bad pair


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> ...for me, absolutely unique and involving. It's all down to the tips and seal (put good foams on these and they sure deliver). Wonderful mids, intimate vocals, sweet tones both male and female and a nice bloom in the bass that I've never heard in an IEM before that isn't overly warm or bleeding. Dip in lower treble is probably right...Not stunningly detailed but you wouldn't know it or particularly care (in my case). Where most IEM's put you a few rows back, **** seems to put you at the heart of the song - right where the emotion is - as everything is close by and not distant, cold, analytical or sharp. And yet...instrument separation is very good, soundstaging is decent and it's plenty airy enough for me.
> Yeah you're right. I've got it bad, haven't I?
> But are these REALLY $20? Really?



Do you enjoy them more than your Moondrop Crescent?  I have the Crescent and a few others.


----------



## Otto Motor

ozziecook said:


> ...for me, absolutely unique and involving. It's all down to the tips and seal (put good foams on these and they sure deliver). Wonderful mids, intimate vocals, sweet tones both male and female and a nice bloom in the bass that I've never heard in an IEM before that isn't overly warm or bleeding. Dip in lower treble is probably right...Not stunningly detailed but you wouldn't know it or particularly care (in my case). Where most IEM's put you a few rows back, **** seems to put you at the heart of the song - right where the emotion is - as everything is close by and not distant, cold, analytical or sharp. And yet...instrument separation is very good, soundstaging is decent and it's plenty airy enough for me.
> Yeah you're right. I've got it bad, haven't I?
> But are these REALLY $20? Really?


What polarizes the community is the timbre. It is not the most natural. It works fine for electrically amplified music but it may not do it for fans of Tibetan square dance music or Peruvian folklore. Most single DDs in that price range may not have that intimacy and soundstage but they surely have a better tonal accuracy.


----------



## ozziecook

Otto Motor said:


> What polarizes the community is the timbre. It is not the most natural. It works fine for electrically amplified music but it may not do it for fans of Tibetan square dance music or Peruvian folklore. Most single DDs in that price range may not have that intimacy and soundstage but they surely have a better tonal accuracy.


Hm. Well maybe so. For me, for my set, my ears, my music and tips/fit, they beat anything I’ve heard for tonal enjoyment up to £1000. Quite astonishing.


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> Do you enjoy them more than your Moondrop Crescent?  I have the Crescent and a few others.



Indeed I do.


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> Hm. Well maybe so. For me, for my set, my ears, my music and tips/fit, they beat anything I’ve heard for tonal enjoyment up to £1000. Quite astonishing.


also the bass is kind of fast for dynamic, very impressive


----------



## Otto Motor

ozziecook said:


> Hm. Well maybe so. For me, for my set, my ears, my music and tips/fit, they beat anything I’ve heard for tonal enjoyment up to £1000. Quite astonishing.


Such satisfaction is great! Why pay more? P.S. I hope we are talking about the same model...I am a bit confused with this thread right now .


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> Indeed I do.



Guess I should give a listen to my husbands **** then.  I have been avoiding it because I became tired of everyone going on and on about these...

I like to defend the underdog... like the NiceHCK N3 that everyone seems to hate.  They too belong to my husband (or maybe he gave them to me?) but I am giving them their proper 200 hour burn in this week while he works his long shifts.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Such satisfaction is great! Why pay more? P.S. I hope we are talking about the same model...I am a bit confused with this thread right now .



I know what you mean.  I have started to make sure I include the model name in all my replies because after a few pages of talking about several it can get very confusing.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Otto Motor said:


> What polarizes the community is the timbre. It is not the most natural. It works fine for electrically amplified music but it may not do it for fans of Tibetan square dance music or Peruvian folklore. Most single DDs in that price range may not have that intimacy and soundstage but they surely have a better tonal accuracy.


OFFTOPIC.. I would love to hear some of those awesome genres you mentioned... Got a link?


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> i was talking about them for a long time but a lot of people dismissed them after the crin post, and his measurements are very different from the other measurements for the same model, he probably has a bad pair


Yes I saw the Crin post. Take no notice.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 17, 2019)

ScottPilgrim said:


> OFFTOPIC.. I would love to hear some of those awesome genres you mentioned... Got a link?


Here are my respective CDs...



Spoiler: Tibetan Square Dance and other unusual folklore


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 17, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Yes I saw the Crin post. Take no notice.


I reviewed it, too. But I am not allowed to link to anything from inside a post. You may have to have a look below .


----------



## loomisjohnson

IryxBRO said:


> It is still here in its own thread and among items and reviews on HeadFi. Thanks


it's astounding to me that somone would actually go to the bother of ratting you out and having your review removed.


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> it's astounding to me that somone would actually go to the bother of ratting you out and having your review removed.


Same here. And if I don't like stuff, I just ignore it. But denouncing...it doesn't pay to be miserable!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ozziecook said:


> Hm. Well maybe so. For me, for my set, my ears, my music and tips/fit, they beat anything I’ve heard for tonal enjoyment up to £1000. Quite astonishing.


I had posted this in the $100 chi-fi thread sometime back.



mathi8vadhanan said:


> What, indeed. These guys know, how to tune an IEM, be it single DD, dual or triple hybrids. Received mine today, as well. Absolutely loving it. This is the baby IE800, I was searching for in chi-fi world. Swapped the cable with one from PT25 and tips from MH755, for improved comfort. These are a steal for under $25.


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Same here. And if I don't like stuff, I just ignore it. But denouncing...it doesn't pay to be miserable!



Gosh, maybe mods just do their job and nobody "ratted out". He made a new thread for a product that had a thread already, ditto for the review page.


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> Gosh, maybe mods just do their job and nobody "ratted out". He made a new thread for a product that had a thread already, ditto for the review page.



The mods were not involved.  One person complained and then the poster removed it himself.  That is all.  Personally I did not see anything wrong with the post and had it been me I would not have removed it.  Us talking about this now is what is off topic


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 17, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> Gosh, maybe mods just do their job and nobody "ratted out". He made a new thread for a product that had a thread already, ditto for the review page.





mbwilson111 said:


> The mods were not involved.  One person complained and then the poster removed it himself.  That is all.  Personally I did not see anything wrong with the post and had it been me I would not have removed it.  Us talking about this now is what is off topic



The way it works is that anything goes as long as nobody complains. And once somebody does complain, that person will be penalized whereas most others get away with murder. That's how it was explained to me and my concerns about fairness and discrimination were dismissed.

This can become tricky for some individuals when they are being stalked by informers.

P.S. The off topic was started by the interruption through removal. The flow would have not been interrupted without.

_Der größte Lump im ganzen Land,
das ist und bleibt der Denunziant.
(__The biggest jerk in the whole country,_
_is and remains the informer)._
August Heinrich Hoffmann von Fallersleben, 1899


----------



## chickenmoon

mbwilson111 said:


> The mods were not involved.  One person complained and then the poster removed it himself.  That is all.  Personally I did not see anything wrong with the post and had it been me I would not have removed it.  *Us talking about this now is what is off topic*



Blame the usual "rebels" for starting this up...


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Blame the usual "rebels" for starting this up...


so how is the sound of Nine Tails?


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> so how is the sound of Nine Tails?



They are great, neutralish with good clarity but not overly detailed, I have them for a while now and probably already commented on them. They go for quite cheap on sale days and are a no-brainer at that price IMO.


----------



## Otto Motor

Speaking of earphones: Fidue had a well reviewed single DD model in their A65, which didn't make it big here. Now they have a follow-up in the A66, which features the obligatory graphene coated DD. Has anybody tried it out?


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> They are great, neutralish with good clarity but not overly detailed, I have them for a while now and probably already commented on them. They go for quite cheap on sale days and are a no-brainer at that price IMO.


you have a lot of in ears, i have also a lot, is hard for me somethimes to choose


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Speaking of earphones: Fidue had a well reviewed single DD model in their A65, which didn't make it big here. Now they have a follow-up in the A66, which features the obligatory graphene coated DD. Has anybody tried it out?



As I am someone who quite likes the A65 I might try those some day.



FastAndClean said:


> you have a lot of in ears, i have also a lot, is hard for me somethimes to choose



Those in my siggie are the ones I'd pick the most often, I've got a few other good ones but I like them less. I've plenty of garbage too, I should prune my list someday.


----------



## Otto Motor

chickenmoon said:


> As I am someone who quite likes the A65 I might try those some day.
> 
> 
> 
> Those in my siggie are the ones I'd pick the most often, I've got a few other good ones but I like them less. I've plenty of garbage too, I should prune my list someday.


As to your nine tails: we are talking of these bulbous DDs that come with lots of filters, right? I have only heard good things about them and am considering them.

P.S. I got a pair of A66 on the way...warranty replacement for faulty A65s.


----------



## Makahl

randomnin said:


> I guess shiny stuff is in vogue now... How disappointing.



+1.  

1) Fingerprint magnets.
2) Prone to oxidation over time depending on the material. (My mirrored effect of KPE got really "blur" after 1 month of usage)
3) You need to bother how to store it carefully to don't get scratches over the shell.

I'm not a fan either. Of course, it's eye candy at first but a lot of things to bother afterward.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 17, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> They are great, neutralish with good clarity but not overly detailed, I have them for a while now and probably already commented on them. They go for quite cheap on sale days and are a no-brainer at that price IMO.



I love my nine tails.  I use the silver/silver filters on them.  I know there are others who prefer other combinations... more bass etc.



FastAndClean said:


> you have a lot of in ears, i have also a lot, is hard for me somethimes to choose



I definitely have too many iems to give enough attention to them all.  I feel guilty when the really great ones sit unused.  Plus the buds and headphones.  I have actually had times when I  picked nothing because I could not decide.  Very sad.


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> As to your nine tails: we are talking of these bulbous DDs that come with lots of filters, right? I have only heard good things about them and am considering them.
> 
> P.S. I got a pair of A66 on the way...warranty replacement for faulty A65s.



Yeah that's the ones, most people who got them like them.

Looking forward to your A66 impressions.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I definitely have to many iems to give enough attention to them all.  I feel guilty when the really great ones sit unused.  Plus the buds and headphones.  I have actually had times when I  picked nothing because I could not decide.  Very sad.


sometimes i want to have just one and not thinking for other in ears, too late now


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> sometimes i want to have just one and not thinking for other in ears, too late now


 
I know... because which ONE would we keep.


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> sometimes i want to have just one and not thinking for other in ears, too late now



Sell everything and buy an oBravo...


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I know... because which ONE would we keep.


i will keep my Etymotic ER4S over everything else, the strange thing is that i use them less than the others though


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> Sell everything and buy an oBravo...



Do I want to know what an oBravo is?


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Sell everything and buy an oBravo...


i am 70% pure BA type of guy, i like dynamic drivers but the speed on the pure BA sets is the most impressive for me and very pleasing


----------



## chickenmoon

mbwilson111 said:


> Do I want to know what an oBravo is?



Most expensive IEMs I believe, most people could not afford anything else if they'd get those.


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Most expensive IEMs I believe, most people could not afford anything else if they'd get those.


ah yeah, the strange looking hybrids, no way i am buying that, even if i am ready to spend that kind of money


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> Most expensive IEMs I believe, most people could not afford anything else if they'd get those.



... like you would have to sell the house to buy them?


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> ... like you would have to sell the house to buy them?


the top model is like 10K euro


----------



## chickenmoon

mbwilson111 said:


> ... like you would have to sell the house to buy them?



Their flagship the Ra C-Cu has a 40% discount at Audio Sanctuary ATM, it's only £6000, quite a bargain for the hip city traders who buy them I guess.


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> the top model is like 10K euro



That is crazy.


----------



## FastAndClean

i just saw the Hisenior page, they make custom version of the B5+ for 114$ !!!!
one guy got two pairs, now that is crazy


----------



## ozziecook

Do NOT buy oBravo. I had a pair and totally disappointing. There’s a lot of bull in this sector imo. They see us as idiots.


----------



## ozziecook

Which we are at times...


----------



## ScottPilgrim

I can't be the only one who's feeling sorry for the folks who bought the top tier oBravo for 10k, 4k markoff is just ridiculous. If it's that easy to mark a product down 40% outta nowhere imagine the profit margin. 

On a seemingly unrelated note,  anyone wanna start an audio startup with me?? Anyone???


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> i just saw the Hisenior page, they make custom version of the B5+ for 114$ !!!!
> one guy got two pairs, now that is crazy




There are too many beautiful choices.  How would one decide?


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> There are too many beautiful choices.  How would one decide?


----------



## chickenmoon

ozziecook said:


> Do NOT buy oBravo. I had a pair and totally disappointing. There’s a lot of bull in this sector imo. They see us as idiots.



Which model was that and what was wrong with it?


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 17, 2019)

Upon public request is my colleague Dr. Schweinsgruber unboxing two new and interesting earbuds: the ISN Audio Rambo and the Smabat ST-10. Warning: unboxing is generally really boring -- please ignore these two video clips, don't blame me for anything, and don't report this. You do this at your own risk .



Spoiler: Unboxing the Rambo










Spoiler: Unboxing the Smabat


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Upon public request is my colleague Dr. Schweinsgruber unboxing two new and interesting earbuds: the ISN Audio Rambo and the Smabat ST-10. Warning: unboxing is generally really boring -- please ignore these two video clips, don't blame me for anything, and don't report this. You do this at your own risk .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I didn't realize you were getting the Smabat!


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> I didn't realize you were getting the Smabat!


Me neither! I am typically struggling with describing earbuds...


----------



## IryxBRO

chickenmoon said:


> Gosh, maybe mods just do their job and nobody "ratted out". He made a new thread for a product that had a thread already, ditto for the review page.



maybe it happened because HeadFi didn't give out any related results for a search (this is true). Now, when found - separate item and review is removed. Review was added to the existing item...


----------



## ScottPilgrim (Apr 18, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> CCA C16 reveals enough for me that imperfection of the recordings become more prominent, and in many cases I am happier to listen with AS10.
> I am not talking about "natural tonality". I am not sure what it would mean exactly, given that many prefer lamp amplifiers and vinyl records...
> 
> Those graphs are produced by a sweep of frequencies, and there are no ways that a single membrane reproduces many different frequencies without distortions (in case you are thinking of "perfection").
> ...


hey, I really love that you really, really like your CCA C16s. Its great that you enjoy the AS10s as a casual pair of IEMs. but  I own a pair of KZ AS10s. I couldn't stand the weird treble resonance happening inside the IEMs, so I pulled out the grills and voila, they were instantly singing far and wide. And so I switch back and forth between them as the KZs were a gift from my beloved wife. For the past three days, I couldn't seem to be bothered to locate the Moondrop Kanas Pros I so-dearly love but hate sometime. So I spend the 3 days with the AS10s. I run my audio out of an LG G7 One with UAPP's Bit Perfect and MQA decoder (Hence Tidal MQA unfolds are 4x. 44.1k tracks get output as 176.4k, lol) and I am kind of okay with the way AS10s sound, y'know? They're fine and the imaging is pretty sweet.

Today I decide to take the Kanas Pros to work and I JUST COULDN'T wait to listen to them when I had the chance. That's because the sound was improved from every single aspect. Maybe the soundstage wasn't as wide, but the depth combined with the imaging was very, very good. And then after paying a little bit of attention I start to notice the puny little details that got lost when I was listening to the AS10s. End result? I take back the Kanas Pro as my faithful servant, and I don't plan on looking back.

Okay, maybe I'll look forward to better IEMs!!! Maybe the FH5s or even Moondrop flagships. Don't look at me funny!!!

My point being, of course you'll find your ceiling. But here's the magic spell that will break your peace : "Your gears have a better counterpart hundreds of dollars away. " and that'll ruin everything.


Spoiler: Except...



If I say .. your earphones are imbalanced!!



But hey, if you decide to seek the ultimate nirvana, the only advice I could offer you is, don't buy into the snake-oil hype that targets people who don't know any better. Be the well aware consumer, and spend that money behind a proper TOTL. That's why I stay up nights, with my perfect earphones in my ears and keep researching awesome new tech for my next upgrade. I think this is one of the important parts of this hobby, as frustrating as it may be. But it keeps me happy, just like your listening experience keeps YOU happy, man.


----------



## Jack Nicholson

Hello there..

I'm in the market for a 150$ or less iem..got my eyes on the ikko oh1. Since I listen mostly to rock/hard rock and some metal would you recommend them or I better look at something else. 

Ps: they should be easy to drive (smartphone)

Thanks, Jack


----------



## jsmiller58

JM1979 said:


> Thanks!  Any recs for sub $200 iems that would do well for moderate gym use?


My go to IEMs for the gym are some old SE215...  they have never shown any issues with sweat and have held out for years of very heavy training (up to 3 hours per day in the gym where 2 hours are heavy cardio).  Not the best sound quality, but very reliable.


----------



## PhonoPhi

ScottPilgrim said:


> hey, I really love that you really, really like your CCA C16s. Its great that you enjoy the AS10s as a casual pair of IEMs. but  I own a pair of KZ AS10s. I couldn't stand the weird treble resonance happening inside the IEMs, so I pulled out the grills and voila, they were instantly singing far and wide. And so I switch back and forth between them as the KZs were a gift from my beloved wife. For the past three days, I couldn't seem to be bothered to locate the Moondrop Kanas Pros I so-dearly love but hate sometime. So I spend the 3 days with the AS10s. I run my audio out of an LG G7 One with UAPP's Bit Perfect and MQA decoder (Hence Tidal MQA unfolds are 4x. 44.1k tracks get output as 176.4k, lol) and I am kind of okay with the way AS10s sound, y'know? They're fine and the imaging is pretty sweet.
> 
> Today I decide to take the Kanas Pros to work and I JUST COULDN'T wait to listen to them when I had the chance. That's because the sound was improved from every single aspect. Maybe the soundstage wasn't as wide, but the depth combined with the imaging was very, very good. And then after paying a little bit of attention I start to notice the puny little details that got lost when I was listening to the AS10s. End result? I take back the Kanas Pro as my faithful servant, and I don't plan on looking back.
> 
> ...


Concentrating on happiness is the best advice that we can fully agree upon 

Buying more things will only lead to buying even more things...

I do not believe in "TOTLs" at all. 
The progress goes fast. For every TOTL of yesterday (that one bought yesterday after the months "of research", comparing the curves, opinion on curves, and opinions on opinions...), there is a TOTL TOTL of today.
So I am not researching at night, but may get few more IEMs down the road just for fun 

I can also mention that AS10 is very source-dependent, with my phone (Samsung S9) it sounds.... it does not sound. With my DAP, its BAs shine (at least to my ears). AS10 is not TOTL by any means, but I just love how it plays string quartets, especially some graininess of its less dampened, compared to Knowles, BAs. 
But then I do enjoy a good recording of Beethoven's ABC string quartets with about any reasonable IEM


----------



## ozziecook

chickenmoon said:


> Which model was that and what was wrong with it?



It was oBravo Erib1. It was c£1000. I'd tried a set in the store and it sounded great...but I just never felt it from the new set I bought. The bass was tame...and there was no weight behind any notes. It was fairly resolving but not enough to justify the price. It was just...unpleasurable. And ultimately, isn't that was this hobby is about? I think it put me off so called 'TotL' iems (not that it actually was for Obravo!!). But for me there's no way you can justify that kind of money unless you're getting a dishwasher and TV thrown in 

Maybe it's the expectation that brings the disappointment...that you're expecting something special and it isn't. Maybe it's just my taste. 
Oriolus II was good - but again, nothing special enough to justify £600-700. I have 7 iems now, having bought and sold too many to mention. Whether I keep all of them remains to be seen. But I'm happy with those at this moment.
(9Tails is excellent btw)


----------



## ozziecook

...and I love CCA C16 too...


----------



## chickenmoon

IryxBRO said:


> maybe it happened because HeadFi didn't give out any related results for a search (this is true). Now, when found - separate item and review is removed. Review was added to the existing item...



Sometimes it's easier to just use google to find something on here.


----------



## chickenmoon (Apr 18, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> It was oBravo Erib1. It was c£1000. I'd tried a set in the store and it sounded great...but I just never felt it from the new set I bought. The bass was tame...and there was no weight behind any notes. It was fairly resolving but not enough to justify the price. It was just...unpleasurable. And ultimately, isn't that was this hobby is about? I think it put me off so called 'TotL' iems (not that it actually was for Obravo!!). But for me there's no way you can justify that kind of money unless you're getting a dishwasher and TV thrown in
> 
> Maybe it's the expectation that brings the disappointment...that you're expecting something special and it isn't. Maybe it's just my taste.
> Oriolus II was good - but again, nothing special enough to justify £600-700. I have 7 iems now, having bought and sold too many to mention. Whether I keep all of them remains to be seen. But I'm happy with those at this moment.
> (9Tails is excellent btw)



Once upon a time high end stuff meant no coloration, flat sound, etc... this obviously coming with boring and lacking wow factor as a corollary. Nowadays TOTL can also mean any type of fun or pleasing sound signature. Maybe oBravo are just  sticking to the old ways of doing high end.

Try getting the Oxygen.


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Once upon a time high end stuff meant no coloration, flat sound, etc... this obviously coming with boring and lacking wow factor as a corollary. Nowadays TOTL can also mean any type of fun or pleasing sound signature. Maybe oBravo are just  sticking to the old ways of doing high end.
> 
> Try getting the Oxygen.


that is their 500$ model


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> that is their 500$ model



LOL, OK, understood.


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> Sometimes it's easier to just use google to find something on here.



This is true.  I use that method often often.


----------



## dondonut (Apr 18, 2019)

Others have said it and I'll say it again: the QCY QS1 / T1 is awesome guys.

Been using them a bit today and the sheer value and technology you get for the price is really insane imo: true wireless with BT5.0 (!), omnidirectional mic which is useable for calling as long as background noise is acceptable, works with google assistant. Great build quality, nice charging case which means more than enough battery life and a way to not lose them. They click in the case, using magnets, in a satisfying way. They are by design easy to take out of the case again. Ease of use is great as others mentioned, pairing was flawless so far.

The sound quality and signature are pleasing to me. I don't really like describing sound but would say it has a V-shaped sig on the warm side, meaty bass with a good seal and sufficient detail retrieval for its purpose (for me that would be transit / while doing other stuff).

This is actually my second QCY product. In march 2016 I bought the QCY QY8 which I haven't used in a very long time, monster units compared to these smoll boys. Charging the QC8 now to compare. I recall the QC8 sounding very good though, especially for what I paid for them ($19), as BT earphones back then were still somewhat of a novelty product.


----------



## dondonut

chickenmoon said:


> Sometimes it's easier to just use google to find something on here.





mbwilson111 said:


> This is true.  I use that method often often.



Very true. LPT for google, use search term and add 'site:head-fi.org' at the end, gives you results only for head-fi .


----------



## ozziecook

chickenmoon said:


> Once upon a time high end stuff meant no coloration, flat sound, etc... this obviously coming with boring and lacking wow factor as a corollary. Nowadays TOTL can also mean any type of fun or pleasing sound signature. Maybe oBravo are just  sticking to the old ways of doing high end.
> 
> Try getting the Oxygen.



I'm done for now with new IEMs. Like I said, happy with what I have. Especially ****. (Maybe oBravo are just sticking to the old ways of marking up like there's no tomorrow, more like!)


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> I'm done for now with new IEMs. Like I said, happy with what I have. Especially ****.


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


>



Nice cable. What is it?


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> that is their 500$ model


I'm an idiot when it comes to graphs and measurements...can you explain what this means? Am I right in saying it's a right old mess...It's the erib 5a, yes?


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> I'm an idiot when it comes to graphs and measurements...can you explain what this means? Am I right in saying it's a right old mess...It's the erib 5a, yes?


that is a absolute mess, it will sound muddy, honky and bright at the same time, with no sub bass, uneven mids and treble


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> Nice cable. What is it?


that is cheap TRN 8 core cable


----------



## ozziecook (Apr 18, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> that is a absolute mess, it will sound muddy, honky and bright at the same time, with no sub bass, uneven mids and treble



Nice stuff...for $500...must get a couple of sets 


FastAndClean said:


> that is cheap TRN 8 core cable



The puny little ugly black one that comes with it actually sounds great. Does this affect anything FQ-wise? (eg many believe cables don't change much more than the volume)


----------



## FastAndClean (Apr 18, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Does this affect one affect anything FQ-wise? (eg many believe cables don't change much more than the volume)


have no idea, never tried the stock cable, i run everything balanced, that is the reason for that cable, the Kanas Pro cable gives some difference with the TRN one, KP sounds cleaner with the stock cable
however i tried TRN cable on my massdrop EDC3 and the sound was horrible, after that with the same in ear (EDC3) i tried the Moondrop KP cable and the sound was a lot better than the stock cable
so it does affect the sound with some in ears, i am not sure if the wire is just better or there is something with the impedance of the cable


----------



## Eddie C

FastAndClean said:


> i just saw the Hisenior page, they make custom version of the B5+ for 114$ !!!!
> one guy got two pairs, now that is crazy



Do you have a link for it? I tried looking on aliexpress and the cheapest custom fit Hisenior I see is the T6 model here: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.16.449c3ba9NK2lig

I've always been interested in custom fit iem and id definitely hop on it if they're good and cheap


----------



## Otto Motor

The DZAT DF-10 (photo) were one of my first three Chifi earphones. They are still special. DZAT have just released the DR-25. I am really interested...




Working on the Hill Audio Altair RA review...the only earphones that sound like this...


----------



## FastAndClean (Apr 18, 2019)

Eddie C said:


> Do you have a link for it? I tried looking on aliexpress and the cheapest custom fit Hisenior I see is the T6 model here: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.16.449c3ba9NK2lig
> 
> I've always been interested in custom fit iem and id definitely hop on it if they're good and cheap


here is the link, you have to ask for custom version the seller, i think the number V3 option is for custom (look at the feedback section, the guy with two customs bought V3 version)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/His...896fce00054b551f7&onelink_page_to=ITEM_DETAIL


----------



## FastAndClean (Apr 18, 2019)

Eddie C said:


> Do you have a link for it? I tried looking on aliexpress and the cheapest custom fit Hisenior I see is the T6 model here: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.16.449c3ba9NK2lig
> 
> I've always been interested in custom fit iem and id definitely hop on it if they're good and cheap


here is the cheapest custom B5 (look at the first option, 186$) - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.2.44a92a57UzgZsf
But ask in the first link that i send you, that guy with the two custom versions of the B5+ got them for 114$ each, so i am not sure how that happened


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> here is the cheapest custom B5 (look at the first option, 186$) - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.2.44a92a57UzgZsf
> But ask in the first link that i send you, that guy with the two custom versions of the B5+ got them for 114$ each, so i am not sure how that happened



You are talking about two different types of custom options.  That more expensive one is for custom fit using ear impressions and takes 4 weeks to build.   The $114 versions is for custom colors.. you choose the main color and the faceplate design.  That takes a bit of time to build as well but not 4 weeks.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> You are talking about two different types of custom options.  That more expensive one is for custom fit using ear impressions and takes 4 weeks to build.   The $114 versions is for custom colors.. you choose the main color and the faceplate design.  That takes a bit of time to build as well but not 4 weeks.


that is a custom fit earphone, the guy got them from the link with the price of 114$, look at the feedback, it shows V3, a lot of sellers on ali there is a mistakes with the writing


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> that is a custom fit earphone, the guy got them from the link with the price of 114$, look at the feedback, it shows V3, a lot of sellers on ali there is a mistakes with the writing



I would not even want to do ear impressions.  I would want to choose the colors though.  Now you have me confused.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I would not even want to do ear impressions.  I would want to choose the colors though.  Now you have me confused.


that is the reason why i suggest to send PM to Gareth (the owner) first and ask


----------



## FastAndClean

here is how they do it


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> that is the reason why i suggest to send PM to Gareth (the owner) first and ask




I can see that the one you posted the picture of is custom fit... I just don't see why that would be $114 if the ones I was talking about are also $114.


----------



## FastAndClean (Apr 18, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I can see that the one you posted the picture of is custom fit... I just don't see why that would be $114 if the ones I was talking about are also $114.


have no idea how this guy got two pairs of custom fit earphones from that link, that is the reason why i assume that you can buy one for that money, because when you purchase, you leave feedback in the page of the product that you got and he posted pictures of custom fit in the page of the universal version
very confusing, PM to Gareth is the right way to go


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> have no idea how this guy got two pairs of custom fit earphones from that link, that is the reason why i assume that you can buy one for that money, because when you purchase, when you leave feedback is in the page of the product that you got and he posted pictures of custom fit in the page of the universal version
> very confusing, PM to Gareth is the right way to go



I don't really plan to get one but definitely would ask if the non custom fit one could be had for less than $114.  When I first saw the photo you posted I was so busy looking at how pretty they are that I didn't realize at first that they were custom fit... until I could not find the nozzle

I don't want to spend any more money.  Tired of it.


----------



## FastAndClean (Apr 18, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't really plan to get one but definitely would ask if the non custom fit one could be had for less than $114.  When I first saw the photo you posted I was so busy looking at how pretty they are that I didn't realize at first that they were custom fit... until I could not find the nozzle


for sure you can, the one color version is only 88$ right now, for the 114$ you can choose from different designs


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> for sure you can, the one color version is only 88$ right now, for the 114$ you can choose from different designs



I  meant custom colors (without custom fit) should be available for less than $114 if that guy got custom fit for $114.


----------



## BadReligionPunk




----------



## davidcotton

FastAndClean said:


> here is the cheapest custom B5 (look at the first option, 186$) - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.2.44a92a57UzgZsf
> But ask in the first link that i send you, that guy with the two custom versions of the B5+ got them for 114$ each, so i am not sure how that happened



I would of thought it would be model price +$114?


----------



## FastAndClean

davidcotton said:


> I would of thought it would be model price +$114?


186$ for the whole thing bro


----------



## snip3r77

dondonut said:


> Others have said it and I'll say it again: the QCY QS1 / T1 is awesome guys.
> 
> Been using them a bit today and the sheer value and technology you get for the price is really insane imo: true wireless with BT5.0 (!), omnidirectional mic which is useable for calling as long as background noise is acceptable, works with google assistant. Great build quality, nice charging case which means more than enough battery life and a way to not lose them. They click in the case, using magnets, in a satisfying way. They are by design easy to take out of the case again. Ease of use is great as others mentioned, pairing was flawless so far.
> 
> ...


I’m looking at true wireless ones like airpods


----------



## chinmie

snip3r77 said:


> I’m looking at true wireless ones like airpods



the QCY T1C /QS1 then. phenomenal product, even more so when considering the price


----------



## assassin10000

snip3r77 said:


> I’m looking at true wireless ones like airpods



Just don't buy the chifi ones *shaped* like the airpods. Junk.


If you want an airpod'ish shape. Get the Sabbat X12 Pro (or use something like the PT25 and BT20 together).


----------



## ScottPilgrim

FastAndClean said:


> have no idea, never tried the stock cable, i run everything balanced, that is the reason for that cable, the Kanas Pro cable gives some difference with the TRN one, KP sounds cleaner with the stock cable
> however i tried TRN cable on my massdrop EDC3 and the sound was horrible, after that with the same in ear (EDC3) i tried the Moondrop KP cable and the sound was a lot better than the stock cable
> so it does affect the sound with some in ears, i am not sure if the wire is just better or there is something with the impedance of the cable


Trn cable added extra distortion to everything in any IEM i tried with it.. lol


----------



## FastAndClean

ScottPilgrim said:


> Trn cable added extra distortion to everything in any IEM i tried with it.. lol


probably is a bad wire or soldering, with KP the sound is great, a little bit warmer than stock cable, the only huge negative difference was with the EDC3, have no idea why


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> have no idea, never tried the stock cable, i run everything balanced, that is the reason for that cable, the Kanas Pro cable gives some difference with the TRN one, KP sounds cleaner with the stock cable
> however i tried TRN cable on my massdrop EDC3 and the sound was horrible, after that with the same in ear (EDC3) i tried the Moondrop KP cable and the sound was a lot better than the stock cable
> so it does affect the sound with some in ears, i am not sure if the wire is just better or there is something with the impedance of the cable



I'm usually don't like buying cables, but after trying the KP cable (the Lyra acoustics) on my regular Kanas, i purchased it immediately. it put my Kanas in the same price bracket and resolution as the KPE, but with better bass and detail than the KPE. so i also think that cable has a good built


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Otto Motor said:


> Working on the Hill Audio Altair RA review...



Is it available on AliExpress? Can't find it.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 20, 2019)

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Is it available on AliExpress? Can't find it.


Nope...

https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear/Hersteller/HILL-AUDIO/ALTAIR•RA-?lang=en

And I think it is around $40 or 158 RMs. Not bad an earphone if you like it bassy.

P.S. I couldn't post the links...they didn't show up.


----------



## DocHoliday

BQEYZ KB100 review is up. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb100.23369/reviews#review-21937


----------



## Dcell7 (Apr 19, 2019)

vladstef said:


> Auglamour is preparing another flagship for the early 2018, RT-3. Apparently tuning is finished and it is a multi driver, probably a hybrid like RT-1 with additional BA driver or something along those lines.


It took a while but seems like they have been turned into this https://penonaudio.com/auglamour-rt-3.html. It’s a hybrid and the BA is a Knowles BA.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## toddy0191

BadReligionPunk said:


>



One of my favourite albums.

With earphones that have nice mids, J Mascis' guitar sings.


----------



## audio123

DocHoliday said:


> BQEYZ KB100 review is up.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb100.23369/reviews#review-21937


Brilliant write-up!


----------



## DocHoliday

audio123 said:


> Brilliant write-up!



Thanks, glad you enjoyed it. 

BQ3 is next up, then the CCA C10 & C04.


----------



## zazaboy

@DocHoliday do you know if they are responsive to eq? and do they have big soundstage? what do you think?


----------



## DynamicEars

zazaboy said:


> @DocHoliday do you know if they are responsive to eq? and do they have big soundstage? what do you think?



they respond well to EQ but not super sensitive, and yes above average soundstage on their class with superb imaging that better than their competitors


----------



## BadReligionPunk

toddy0191 said:


> One of my favourite albums.
> 
> With earphones that have nice mids, J Mascis' guitar sings.



My favorite Album from him. Track 2 is an all time favorite track. 

Anyway. The Sony NW-A45 is not a great pairing. **** is just ok here. 30mw @16ohm doesn't push anything here. On my Cayin N5, which is 235mw @32 there is quite a lot of synergy. Bass is deep, fast and high quality. Piezo wakes up quite a bit and puts a good bite into the top end. Whole spectrum is fast and snappy. I feel like manufacturer  possibly made a deal with Satan as these things are ridiculously good when paired with a powerful source.


----------



## ShakyJake

ScottPilgrim said:


> hey, I really love that you really, really like your CCA C16s. Its great that you enjoy the AS10s as a casual pair of IEMs. but  I own a pair of KZ AS10s. I couldn't stand the weird treble resonance happening inside the IEMs, so I pulled out the grills and voila, they were instantly singing far and wide. And so I switch back and forth between them as the KZs were a gift from my beloved wife. For the past three days, I couldn't seem to be bothered to locate the Moondrop Kanas Pros I so-dearly love but hate sometime. So I spend the 3 days with the AS10s. I run my audio out of an LG G7 One with UAPP's Bit Perfect and MQA decoder (Hence Tidal MQA unfolds are 4x. 44.1k tracks get output as 176.4k, lol) and I am kind of okay with the way AS10s sound, y'know? They're fine and the imaging is pretty sweet.
> 
> Today I decide to take the Kanas Pros to work and I JUST COULDN'T wait to listen to them when I had the chance. That's because the sound was improved from every single aspect. Maybe the soundstage wasn't as wide, but the depth combined with the imaging was very, very good. And then after paying a little bit of attention I start to notice the puny little details that got lost when I was listening to the AS10s. End result? I take back the Kanas Pro as my faithful servant, and I don't plan on looking back.
> 
> ...


It would be astonishing if the $50'ish KZ AS10 would come out ahead of the $160'ish KPE, that most people love. I have the former, but not the latter and really like my AS10. You helped me by confirming that I had also removed the grilles on them. Someone here recommended that and I must have done it soon after I got them. I later tried to find a picture of a stock AS10 with the grills to confirm that I had removed them, but with no luck. 

I just upgraded my AS10 with a balanced NiceHCK cable to use with my Pioneer XDP-30R. To my ears that was a clear upgrade in sound.


----------



## IryxBRO

Several pics of Tanchjim Oxygen with Tanchjim Oxygen Upgrade Cable 

My personal best IEMs have got upgraded with the appropriate native cable by Tanchjim. Not that didn't like the audio with the stock one... It is just that I wanted the best for my favorite IEMs, especially the durability and build quality: thick and twisted 4 shares 5N single crystal copper wire in soft nylon braid, very durable 2pin, 0.78mm connectors and 3.5mm jack in aluminum housings. No mic effect. This would last long... Sound quality improvement is also here if your ears are trained enough to spot the changes. 

Review of Tanchjim Oxygen was HERE Long time passed, many IEMs reviewed but I still like Oxygens


----------



## chickenmoon

IryxBRO said:


> Several pics of Tanchjim Oxygen with Tanchjim Oxygen Upgrade Cable
> 
> My personal best IEMs have got upgraded with the appropriate native cable by Tanchjim. Not that didn't like the audio with the stock one... It is just that I wanted the best for my favorite IEMs, especially the durability and build quality: thick and twisted 4 shares 5N single crystal copper wire in soft nylon braid, very durable 2pin, 0.78mm connectors and 3.5mm jack in aluminum housings. No mic effect. This would last long... Sound quality improvement is also here if your ears are trained enough to spot the changes.
> 
> Review of Tanchjim Oxygen was HERE Long time passed, many IEMs reviewed but I still like Oxygens



I for one don't much like the Oxygen stock cable as I find it too thin and tangle prone after the separator.


----------



## audio123

My take on the TFZ No.3! Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## IryxBRO (Apr 20, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> I for one don't much like the Oxygen stock cable as I find it too thin and tangle prone after the separator.



yep, this upgrade cable is much better. at least it matches the build quality of IEMs. Soundwise - very personal and I am not going to persuade that it is much better. Someone might hear the difference and someone might not...


----------



## chickenmoon

IryxBRO said:


> yep, this upgrade cable is much better. at least it matches the build quality of IEMs. Soundwise - very personal and I am not going to persuade that it is much better. Someone might hear the difference and someone might not...



I find it a bit pricey tbh, I think I am just going to use the Lyre cable from my spare Kanas Pro (I have two of those) on the Oxygen as I am getting fed up with the tangling.


----------



## crabdog

Here are my thoughts on the CCA C16. It didn't live up to the hype that some were giving it IMO but it is still a good buy.
https://primeaudio.org/cca-c16-8ba-iem-review-detail-monster/


----------



## FastAndClean

crabdog said:


> Here are my thoughts on the CCA C16. It didn't live up to the hype that some were giving it IMO but it is still a good buy.
> https://primeaudio.org/cca-c16-8ba-iem-review-detail-monster/


agree for the treble, is a little bit papery sounding


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> Here are my thoughts on the CCA C16. It didn't live up to the hype that some were giving it IMO but it is still a good buy.
> https://primeaudio.org/cca-c16-8ba-iem-review-detail-monster/


Interesting: I read another review of a usually very critical, often cynical guy who praised it beyond belief. Sounded too good to be true. Good to have many informed opinions.


----------



## Tatagiba

crabdog said:


> Here are my thoughts on the CCA C16. It didn't live up to the hype that some were giving it IMO but it is still a good buy.
> https://primeaudio.org/cca-c16-8ba-iem-review-detail-monster/



I agree. Some reviews sounded like it was almost a miracle. It's far from it, but yet quite good IEM !


----------



## ozziecook

crabdog said:


> Here are my thoughts on the CCA C16. It didn't live up to the hype that some were giving it IMO but it is still a good buy.
> https://primeaudio.org/cca-c16-8ba-iem-review-detail-monster/



Nice one. Pretty accurate summary. It’s a very good iem but not without fault.


----------



## darmanastartes

Let me know if this isn't allowed, but I'm selling a lightly used Tenhz T5 in the classifieds. No glaring faults but too dark and not exciting enough for my tastes. Warm, rich, and laid-back with rolled-off treble.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tenhz-t5-5ba-iems.903545/#post-14913167


----------



## Lurk650

If anybody is interested

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grab-bag-of-budget-iems.905270/


----------



## nxnje

My take on the KZ AS06 and on the forgotten TRN V80s which i had the chance to get as a new pair because my old pair was defective.

KZ AS06: https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?cat=14
TRN V80: https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=366


----------



## Danfish98

Does burn in smooth out the treble on the T3? Finally received my Massdrop order yesterday and was surprised to find KZ ZS5 v2 levels of sibilance. On the plus side, the cable made a very nice upgrade on the **** that currently blows the T3 away as far as my ears hear anyway.


----------



## TechnoidFR

I received my smabat st10. Don't know is they are defective but mmcx connexcon seems with sensible and fragile.

But it's a good neutral but brilliant and natural iem


----------



## ozziecook

Lurk650 said:


> If anybody is interested
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/grab-bag-of-budget-iems.905270/


Amazing value. Are you sure?


----------



## ozziecook

Danfish98 said:


> Does burn in smooth out the treble on the T3? Finally received my Massdrop order yesterday and was surprised to find KZ ZS5 v2 levels of sibilance. On the plus side, the cable made a very nice upgrade on the **** that currently blows the T3 away as far as my ears hear anyway.


Doesn’t surprise me. **** is absurdly good anyways..


----------



## peter123 (Apr 23, 2019)

Since I haven't seen much about these I thought I'd share my first impressions after a few days with the LZ Z05A that I bought for $57 on the recent AE sale:

First of all the build quality seems very nice for the price. The housing is made of high quality plastic and the backplate seems to be of some kind of metal. They're lighter than the Auglamour F300 and feel more premium than the KZ ZSN. I haven't tried the stock cable yet as all my listening so far has with the Radsone ES100.

Fit is excellent and the size is slightly bigger than the F300 and a bit smaller than the ZSN. I'd say that they feel on par with the QT2 in both size and build quality (despite having more plastic) . They sit perfectly flush with my ears and I can lay on the side with them without any discomfort.

I prefer to use them with wide bore tips and my favorites so far are the JVC spiral dots.

Like all other LZ IEM's I've heard (Z02A, A2, A4, A5 and the Big Dipper) these are not a neutral sounding pair of IEM's but, also like the others, they're very engaging and musical.

The Z05A are a very well tuned single dynamic with a lifted midbass, nothing extreme just to give them a nice punch and a rich and warm sound. Only occasionally do the bass bleed into the midrange and when it does it doesn't overshadow it. The bass is a bit on the slow side, that being said I listen mostly to full size headphones  these days (HD800S, Alara, HE560 and A800) and when I use IEM's it's almost exclusively all BA models (HQ12, HQ6, Big Dipper, B400 and P4 Pro)
, so don't put too much into this statement as the bass doesn't feel boomy. Sub bass impact is not the greatest but stil sufficient and they definitely not bass light but the mid bass has more impact than the subbass.

The do also offer very nice vocal presentation with a nice weight to male voices while female vocals are intimate and totally fatigue. As a matter of fact there's something quite unique in how the vocals are so intimate given their overall signature. I say this because the soundstage width is also surprisingly good for this kind of signature and in my experience these two are not often combined, especially not in cheaper offerings.

The treble lack a bit of sparkle but still doesn't sound too rolled off and is definitely free from any harshness. For reference I typically like my treble well extended and maybe even a bit on the bright side, the HE560 for example has excellent treble for my preference.

To me the LZ-Z05A delivers what the F300 totally failed to do: a smooth, entertaining and natural presentation. The reason I compare these two is that they do seem to aim for the same it's just that one sound right to me and the other does not.

Compated to the ZSN the Z05A os warmer, more relaxed and sound a great deal more natural. The ZSN on the other hand is perceived as a bit more detailed from being brighter.

Compared to the more similar priced QT2 the Z05A is more laid back and natural. The QT2 is a lot more V-shaped (the relaxed treble on the LZ's makes them more L-shaped) with greater quite a bit more subbass presence and noticeable brighter and also better extended treble.

It's been quite a while since I was impressed enough with a sub $100 offering to take the time to share my impressions on them but LZ has impressed me once again.

The Z05A offer a very typical (and good) introduction to the LZ house sound imo and I would highly recommend it to anyone looking for this kind of natural and easy going signature in the sub $100 range.

As always YMMV as I use my ears, tips and source 

Edit: I don't know what happened to the order of the pictures.......


----------



## peter123

ozziecook said:


> Doesn’t surprise me. **** is absurdly good anyways..



I finally caved in and ordered these a couple of days ago, should be interesting....


----------



## Lurk650

ozziecook said:


> Amazing value. Are you sure?


Positive.

I have my AKG N5005, LZ-Z05A and Fiio FA1 to satisfy my IEM needs. Everything else I love but doesn't get much head time. Rather somebody take them on see if they can find something they enjoy.


----------



## Danfish98

ozziecook said:


> Doesn’t surprise me. **** is absurdly good anyways..


How does the Moondrop Crescent compare to the ****?


----------



## ozziecook

nxnje said:


> My take on the KZ AS06 and on the forgotten TRN V80s which i had the chance to get as a new pair because my old pair was defective.
> 
> KZ AS06: https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?cat=14
> TRN V80: https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=366


Nice and accurate review. V80 is a very enjoyable iem. Great value and shows up many in the over $100 price range


----------



## ozziecook

Danfish98 said:


> How does the Moondrop Crescent compare to the ****?


Moondrop is pretty neutral and very decent for the money. Does nothing wrong. 

For me, **** is pure heaven. Just does what I want an iem to do - when my ears, music and mood are all aligned. It’s warm, but clear. Very rounded, not sharp...so more analogue sounding. Quite liquidy and lush and plenty detailed for me. Perhaps not the most professional sound and many would say it’s far from Totl. But I don’t give a monkeys. So far, it’s one of my most enjoyable signatures...and I’ve been through some pretty expensive IEMs. But make sure you get the right fitting tips.


----------



## nxnje

ozziecook said:


> Nice and accurate review. V80 is a very enjoyable iem. Great value and shows up many in the over $100 price range



Yea, the V80s are real technical monsters in my opinion.
Even if they have a very piercing lower treble they're seriously enjoyable and offer a great package between realism, technics and fun.
Sure there are better choices but i found a better technical choice in the ZS7 which costs 50% more.


----------



## superuser1

peter123 said:


> I finally caved in and ordered these a couple of days ago, should be interesting....


Yes i want you to try them ... i havent been able to get along with them.


----------



## NeonHD

Me waiting for my NICEHCK M6 to come at any moment be like:


----------



## Neithan

As anyone tried the Toneking TK16S? -> 6 Balanced Armature + Dynamic Hybrid 6BA+DD 











Specification:                                                                                                            
1.Product Name: TONEKING 1DD+6BA 
2.Brand: TONEKING 
3.Model: TONEING 1DD+6BA
4.Impedance: 18Ω 
5.Earphone sensitivity: 110db
6.Frequency range: 20-25000Hz
7.Cable plug : 3.5mm
8.Cable Length: 1.2m
9.Whether with mic: No
10.Earphone plug type: Line type
11.Earphone Interface Type:  MMCX connector
12.Drive unit: 1DD+6BA  Unit combination: 30017*4+30265*2+ moving coil

The specs seems good... I wounder how they sound


----------



## FastAndClean

Neithan said:


> As anyone tried the Toneking TK16S? -> 6 Balanced Armature + Dynamic Hybrid 6BA+DD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bite the bullet for us and report back, they sure look good, i suggest Premium DHL shipping


----------



## nxnje

For the ones who were searching for another KZ ZSN PRO review, here's another one.
This is my take on them.. i simply think they're astonishing for the price!

https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=398


----------



## NeonHD

Guys, I just ran into the JVC HA-FXT90 on eBay for only $22. Should I buy it? According to this thread it seems that even if they are "fake", the sound is virtually identical to the original FXT90. Think imma buy it and see how it goes


----------



## 1clearhead

Finally, here is a quick review on the CCA CA4 

Link:
 Post #518

Enjoy!

-Clear


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Guys, I just ran into the JVC HA-FXT90 on eBay for only $22. Should I buy it? According to this thread it seems that even if they are "fake", the sound is virtually identical to the original FXT90. Think imma buy it and see how it goes



Ships from Shenzhen, China. Yeah, assume it’s fake.

My guess is it’s being made in the same factory as the i-into i8. Probably uses the same drivers too.

Which if that is the case, is not a bad thing as a lot of people praise the i8 as a decent budget IEM.


----------



## Markolav

i8 is a decent in-ear if youre into bassier signatures, they have surprisingly good sub-bass. Mids and treble are little "mmmeh" but good enough for less instrument oriented music.


----------



## loomisjohnson

NeonHD said:


> Guys, I just ran into the JVC HA-FXT90 on eBay for only $22. Should I buy it? According to this thread it seems that even if they are "fake", the sound is virtually identical to the original FXT90. Think imma buy it and see how it goes


i wasn't a fan of the original fxt90, which sounded kinda boomy and incoherent to me--it's one of those once-revered pieces which doesn't hold up to today's much cheaper chifi faves. that said, alot of these knockoffs are crazy good--it might be a good gamble for $22


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> Ships from Shenzhen, China. Yeah, assume it’s fake.
> 
> My guess is it’s being made in the same factory as the i-into i8. Probably uses the same drivers too.
> 
> Which if that is the case, is not a bad thing as a lot of people praise the i8 as a decent budget IEM.



I already have the i8, it's an okay IEM. BTW ain't buying it anymore cause it's out of stock 

I'm thinking about buying a better JVC IEM though, the one that I hear @B9Scrambler is a huge fan of.


----------



## twister6

Going for another "budget" release, this time from Alpha & Delta KS3, their new single dynamic micro-driver IEM.  Had a chance to test and to review it.  Pretty impressive for under $99.


----------



## Promethus

If you own sennheiser ie800, t2pro, and cca c16. Which will you go for next? Kpe or dm6? Why?

Looking for some opinions.... =)


----------



## Eddie C

Promethus said:


> If you own sennheiser ie800, t2pro, and cca c16. Which will you go for next? Kpe or dm6? Why?
> 
> Looking for some opinions.... =)



That is very vague you should tell us what sound signature you are looking for, which one of the 3 listed you enjoy the most.


----------



## DynamicEars

Promethus said:


> If you own sennheiser ie800, t2pro, and cca c16. Which will you go for next? Kpe or dm6? Why?
> 
> Looking for some opinions.... =)



KP is logical upgrade from T2, read my review on KP page


----------



## FastAndClean

So i just saw the audiobudget facebook page and here is the final tuning of the new TRN X6, according to Larry the sound is very similar to the Etymotic ER4SR, cant wait to receive mine


----------



## requal

FastAndClean said:


> So i just saw the audiobudget facebook page and here is the final tuning of the new TRN X6, according to Larry the sound is very similar to the Etymotic ER4SR, cant wait to receive mine


What with this about 6khz bump? In Etymotics you have filters.


----------



## FastAndClean

requal said:


> What with this about 6khz bump? In Etymotics you have filters.


that is a raw graph, after DF compensation that peak will be lowered down, here is a good example


----------



## KimChee




----------



## darmanastartes (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm pretty late to the party, but I've posted my review of the KZ AS10 here on Head-Fi and on my blog.


----------



## nxnje

I was in the bed half a hour ago (like 2.30 a.m) and a voice in my head just asked me "Why aren't you using your EZ Audio D4 anymore?"

I know it sounds crazy but i really felt the D4 were calling me.
I opened my IEM box and found again the carry bag with the D4 in which i couldn't use as i couldn't find good tips for a comfortable and enjoyable fitting.

I had a pair of starline tips on my desk (which i personally like even if many people say they suck).

Well boys and girls, the KZ Starline Tips have just saved my D4 which really rock now after some time.
I pushed them really hard to cover the nozzle vent and wow.. didn't even remember they were so good after some months.
I think they're gonna become my new daily driver alongside with the CCA C10 and EDR1 while my ZS7 are gonna stay at home for rare listening sessions.
That's a photo on how can starline tips really save some good stuff.

I knew that covering the vent i could have more bass, but i didn't think that KZ Starline would have been the perfect choice for this dirty work.


----------



## requal

FastAndClean said:


> that is a raw graph, after DF compensation that peak will be lowered down, here is a good example


 I don't known Momentum (so much v-shape on graph), but after compensation there's still peak, huge as mountain.. in this case.


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> I had a pair of starline tips on my desk (which i personally like even if many people say they suck).



We buy the bags of 30 Starlines from Ebay...have done it a few times.  That is how much we like them. They have often been the answer.



nxnje said:


> Well boys and girls, the KZ Starline Tips have just saved my D4 which really rock now after some time.
> I pushed them really hard to cover the nozzle vent and wow.. didn't even remember they were so good after some months.



Now you have made me want to go find mine and see what is on them and maybe try again.  

Beautiful picture!


----------



## nxnje

mbwilson111 said:


> We buy the bags of 30 Starlines from Ebay...have done it a few times.  That is how much we like them. They have often been the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you'll get even more for your D4 after trying them 

(And i've even remembered to say boys and GIRLS for once)


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> We buy the bags of 30 Starlines from Ebay...have done it a few times.  That is how much we like them. They have often been the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 on buying them by the bag of 30.


----------



## maxxevv (Apr 27, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> We buy the bags of 30 Starlines from Ebay...have done it a few times.  That is how much we like them....



A while back I bought a bag of 100 in L when I wanted M. Ended up buying another bag in M ....  LoL


----------



## CoiL

twister6 said:


> Going for another "budget" release, this time from Alpha & Delta KS3, their new single dynamic micro-driver IEM.  Had a chance to test and to review it.  Pretty impressive for under $99.


In Your opinion - these or IT01 ?


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> In Your opinion - these or IT01 ?


https://crinacle.com/2019/04/16/alpha-delta-ks3-unboxing/


----------



## audiohurric4ne

FastAndClean said:


> https://crinacle.com/2019/04/16/alpha-delta-ks3-unboxing/




that peak looks scary.


----------



## crabdog

FastAndClean said:


> https://crinacle.com/2019/04/16/alpha-delta-ks3-unboxing/


I find them quite pleasant and very comfortable too.


----------



## crabdog

audiohurric4ne said:


> that peak looks scary.


Depends on your perspective really.


----------



## twister6

CoiL said:


> In Your opinion - these or IT01 ?



My opinion based on my personal sound preference?  I mean, IT01s is different from IT01, with "s" being more neutral which sometimes I prefer more, and it sounds different from KS3.  I do like KS3 low end extension and impact, but it does lack some sparkle in treble, making its tonality more natural, more relaxed.  Also, at this level, it's not only the variation/preference in sound, but also the fit comfort, and KS3 is truly like a universal-custom shaped IEM.  I'm not gonna use either of these for a critical listening, they more on-the-go or when I'm using laptop/phone, and I put the value of the fit comfort over the tonality in this case, thus KS3 has an upper hand.  But still, would be interesting to see KS3 hybrid variation with treble BA, just to lift/extend upper end.


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> https://crinacle.com/2019/04/16/alpha-delta-ks3-unboxing/


I`ve seen that graph. Was asking his subjective/objective opinion.
That 2.3kHz peak might look scary at graph but sure it doesn`t sound SO awful. By graphs TFZ Series4 seems better to my eyes/ears... but personally I would choose something else anyway instead those two. IT01 has better placed highs-rise-point but "peaks" at highs are another story.


twister6 said:


> My opinion based on my personal sound preference?  I mean, IT01s is different from IT01, with "s" being more neutral which sometimes I prefer more, and it sounds different from KS3.  I do like KS3 low end extension and impact, but it does lack some sparkle in treble, making its tonality more natural, more relaxed.  Also, at this level, it's not only the variation/preference in sound, but also the fit comfort, and KS3 is truly like a universal-custom shaped IEM.  I'm not gonna use either of these for a critical listening, they more on-the-go or when I'm using laptop/phone, and I put the value of the fit comfort over the tonality in this case, thus KS3 has an upper hand.  But still, would be interesting to see KS3 hybrid variation with treble BA, just to lift/extend upper end.


Was specially asking about IT01 (non-S) vs. KS3.


----------



## twister6

crabdog said:


> I find them quite pleasant and very comfortable too.



Should I post my FR measurement too?  This way we will have yet another FR data point to confuse more people   Not saying it in a negative way, man.  If anything, i'm being self-critical.  Unfortunately, we all have now access to budget FR capture rigs with their own limitations and variations, and we all use our own different custom compensation curves to shape up the FR to make it look closer to what we hear.  And then I look at all these measurements from different people, including myself, and see a common pattern that frequencies of the peaks and valleys kind of match, but the amplitude (which is relying on calibration) is all over the place lol!

Personally, I always recommend to run a sine-sweep to confirm the frequency bumps, but that's of no use to potential customers who don't have access to IEM and instead getting confused looking at all these graphs, trying to decide if that 6k peak is as high and sibilant or 12k peak going to be fatigue or tolerable or bass is really that elevated/exaggerated or more linear...  Don't have the answer to this, and it was probably beaten to death in discussions before, but I feel like sharing my own personal measurements only will add to more confusion   And I advice others who are making their decision based on FR alone, to take it with a grain of salt.  Sorry, to turn this into a mini rant...


----------



## twister6

CoiL said:


> Was specially asking about IT01 (non-S) vs. KS3.



IT01 will be more fun sounding, KS3 will be more laid back, relaxing.  All, just a personal preference.


----------



## crabdog

twister6 said:


> Should I post my FR measurement too?  This way we will have yet another FR data point to confuse more people   Not saying it in a negative way, man.  If anything, i'm being self-critical.  Unfortunately, we all have now access to budget FR capture rigs with their own limitations and variations, and we all use our own different custom compensation curves to shape up the FR to make it look closer to what we hear.  And then I look at all these measurements from different people, including myself, and see a common pattern that frequencies of the peaks and valleys kind of match, but the amplitude (which is relying on calibration) is all over the place lol!
> 
> Personally, I always recommend to run a sine-sweep to confirm the frequency bumps, but that's of no use to potential customers who don't have access to IEM and instead getting confused looking at all these graphs, trying to decide if that 6k peak is as high and sibilant or 12k peak going to be fatigue or tolerable or bass is really that elevated/exaggerated or more linear...  Don't have the answer to this, and it was probably beaten to death in discussions before, but I feel like sharing my own personal measurements only will add to more confusion   And I advice others who are making their decision based on FR alone, to take it with a grain of salt.  Sorry, to turn this into a mini rant...


I added my measurements because the previous graph just didn't look right (IMO) and I didn't want people to be discouraged by it. It's ironic that I did it to highlight the fact that any single FR alone can't determine whether an IEM is good or not  (perhaps I should have made that more clear). People will get confused regardless of what we post. Heck, one could even say that discussing the validity or the merits of measurements in the thread might confuse people even more.


----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> I added my measurements because the previous graph just didn't look right (IMO) and I didn't want people to be discouraged by it. It's ironic that I did it to highlight the fact that any single FR alone can't determine whether an IEM is good or not  (perhaps I should have made that more clear). People will get confused regardless of what we post. Heck, one could even say that discussing the validity or the merits of measurements in the thread might confuse people even more.



It does not confuse me... because I don't care... lol.   I just listen to how people describe and compare things.


----------



## twister6

mbwilson111 said:


> It does not confuse me... because I don't care... lol.   I just listen to how people describe and compare things.



What you have to do is to "calibrate" between reviews you read and what you actually hear when you receive that product 

The truth is that you can have FR measurements captured using $200k calibrated top of the line system with a real head modeling.  But it still might not be what you actually going to hear because we all have different earcanal shape, which is like a filter dampens the sound as it travels through, and what your eardrum hears will be different from what your eyes see in the graph...  Again, i'm apologizing for getting off topic


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 28, 2019)

crabdog said:


> I find them quite pleasant and very comfortable too.


There is a whole treble peaks barrage... . Is the treble grainy - hissy cymbals?



twister6 said:


> Should I post my FR measurement too?  This way we will have yet another FR data point to confuse more people   Not saying it in a negative way, man.  If anything, i'm being self-critical.  Unfortunately, we all have now access to budget FR capture rigs with their own limitations and variations, and we all use our own different custom compensation curves to shape up the FR to make it look closer to what we hear.  And then I look at all these measurements from different people, including myself, and see a common pattern that frequencies of the peaks and valleys kind of match, but the amplitude (which is relying on calibration) is all over the place lol!
> 
> Personally, I always recommend to run a sine-sweep to confirm the frequency bumps, but that's of no use to potential customers who don't have access to IEM and instead getting confused looking at all these graphs, trying to decide if that 6k peak is as high and sibilant or 12k peak going to be fatigue or tolerable or bass is really that elevated/exaggerated or more linear...  Don't have the answer to this, and it was probably beaten to death in discussions before, but I feel like sharing my own personal measurements only will add to more confusion   And I advice others who are making their decision based on FR alone, to take it with a grain of salt.  Sorry, to turn this into a mini rant...



Well, FR graphs give you quantity of sound and not quality. Basing a purchasing decision entirely on one (and not the other) means there are 50 cents missing to the dollar in each case.

And while FR graphs don't tell you whether an earphone/headphone sounds good, they sometimes indicate that it may sound bad.

As to comparing graphs: you'll never get identical graphs even from equivalent rigs as coupler, insertion depth, or settings my differ (and there are production tolerances in the earphones). And if people pride themselves with their fancy compensations (most of us cannot evaluate), they should also always give the raw data, too (otherwise one compares apples and oranges).

There is nothing wrong with raw data.  Even if they differ in details between rigs, they always give you the overall idea.

My neighbour and I use the same rig, coupler, and preferences. And we can reproduce each other's results.






Here one earphone measured by two different people - close enough for me to get the message [the other guy uses the Veritas coupler and all his sub-basses roll off mysteriously]:


----------



## paulindss

Having a good time with the severaly underrated at 120$, Tenhz P4 pro. : )


----------



## IryxBRO

Good... I am currently working on Magaosi K6 review (seems that it goes to my top):


----------



## nxnje

Then, i've said some days ago that ZSN PRO were much more engaging and fun compared to the CCA C10.

These days i've just listened to them alongside with my EZ Audio D4 and i have to say i was wrong.

The C10 aren't actually boring, instead, they are now my favourite IEM alongside with my beloved ZS7. I tend to prefer listening with the C10 for the less recessed midrange and the more natural and organic sound in these days. Seems like i'm changing my preference from V-shape to U-shape.
The ZSN PRO are funny and very enjoyable, but i think they're just good and not awesome like the C10.
Sub-bass on the ZSN PRO is less on top and highs are more brilliant. The soundstage of the ZSN PRO is wide but really miss the depth and height of the C10. 
I don't know but the ZSN PRO feel like a "young boy" and the C10 like a "mature man" if i compare them.

Then i fell in love with the D4 since when i changed the tips and i really enjoy them and their heavy slam in the lower region.

(The CCA C10 are actually always in my ears anyway and i think i'm gonna recommend then to everyone that asks me for a great pair of IEMs under 30$ (if they like warm signatures).


----------



## harry501501

IryxBRO said:


> Good... I am currently working on Magaosi K6 review (seems that it goes to my top):



Those are some pretty earphones!


----------



## Neithan

FastAndClean said:


> bite the bullet for us and report back, they sure look good, i suggest Premium DHL shipping


I bite the bullet...
Wish me luck


----------



## Slater (Apr 28, 2019)

Chilling with the Simgot EN700 Pro today:



Even though it is a few years old, it holds up to current offerings no problem. With a single 10mm titanium driver and a premium build, it doesn't need 82 BAs to sound good.

That refined dynamic sound is like snuggling up in front of a warm fireplace on a winter night with a glass of 20 year old scotch and a good book.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Chilling with the Simgot EN700 Pro today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But, what if someone went wild, and offered you 83?


----------



## RolledOff

what kind of tip? double flange?
i haven't been able to bring the bass out of D4


nxnje said:


> Then i fell in love with the D4 since when i changed the tips and i really enjoy them and their heavy slam in the lower region.
> .


----------



## mbwilson111

RolledOff said:


> what kind of tip? double flange?
> i haven't been able to bring the bass out of D4



Hi, using the search function at the top I found his original post about the tips for the D4... a couple of pages back..

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1548#post-14921733


----------



## RolledOff

thanks
hm strange... I'm sure I have used KZ starline on ED4 and found no improvement. Maybe it need different bore.
Currently out of town, but I'll try another tips on ED4 because some people have success with ED4, i just need to keep rollin


mbwilson111 said:


> Hi, using the search function at the top I found his original post about the tips for the D4... a couple of pages back..
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1548#post-14921733


----------



## ewhere

IryxBRO said:


> Good... I am currently working on Magaosi K6 review (seems that it goes to my top):


these babies are seriously beautiful! Can't wait for your review on them!


----------



## ewhere

Neithan said:


> I bite the bullet...
> Wish me luck


They look amazing! if they sound bad you ll have a nice pair of earrings


----------



## mbwilson111

ewhere said:


> They look amazing! if they sound bad you ll have a nice pair of earrings



That Magaosi K6 does look amazing.

I have something on the way that also looks amazing to me...


----------



## ewhere

mbwilson111 said:


> That Magaosi K6 does look amazing.
> 
> I have something on the way that also looks amazing to me...


WOW, please share impressions when you get them! should i reenter the chi fi game? all the IEM looks so frickin' good on pictures I can't even......


----------



## mbwilson111

ewhere said:


> should i reenter the chi fi game?



maybe... probably... why not?


----------



## ewhere

mbwilson111 said:


> maybe... probably... why not?


Hmmm i'll try. BTW You still have ALL THAT GEAR? WOW! (checked your gear list, it's impressive!)


----------



## mbwilson111

ewhere said:


> Hmmm i'll try. BTW You still have ALL THAT GEAR? WOW! (checked your gear list, it's impressive!)



Too much gear...headfi's fault.   Maybe you should not reenter the chifi game   My husband @HungryPanda has a more impressive list.   Hoarders maybe?

I am actually enjoying buds the most lately... after saying I would never try one (bad memories of ones bundles with things an long time ago).   Technology marches on...


----------



## nxnje

RolledOff said:


> what kind of tip? double flange?
> i haven't been able to bring the bass out of D4


Heya friend! I had double flange ones from my memt x5, the S size if i have to be precise.
But fitting was annoying even if i got an amazing bass.
I'm using starline tips now, you have to push them in order to cover the nozzle vent, that's why u need something with long nozzle tube like starline.



mbwilson111 said:


> Hi, using the search function at the top I found his original post about the tips for the D4... a couple of pages back..
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1548#post-14921733


Thanks a lot for being faster than me! I was busy but fortunately you've helped him 



RolledOff said:


> thanks
> hm strange... I'm sure I have used KZ starline on ED4 and found no improvement. Maybe it need different bore.
> Currently out of town, but I'll try another tips on ED4 because some people have success with ED4, i just need to keep rollin


I kept rolling for 2 months until i decided to push the starline until nozzle vent was completely blocked. 
Every ear is different then, you can achieve it or not.


----------



## ozziecook

Anyone find Nine Tails an upgrade on KPE? Oops...that's done it (...runs for cover, fast!)


----------



## chickenmoon

ozziecook said:


> Anyone find Nine Tails an upgrade on KPE? Oops...that's done it (...runs for cover, fast!)



I don't think so but it's good and I like it. Same tier as EN700 Pro IMO.


----------



## eclein

I’m interested in that new TRN X6.....everything I own from them sounds excellent...V80, V30, IM1. I’ve been using the V80s for the past few days and loving the sound. I don’t hear anything about them that bugs me...didn’t people say the high end was messed up? If you recall that folks let me know what the heck they are talking about... I’m curious!

Can’t wait to hear impressions on X6!


----------



## ozziecook

chickenmoon said:


> I don't think so but it's good and I like it. Same tier as EN700 Pro IMO.



Ah Mr C.Moon. Hello.
Maybe, maybe. It has a similar quality and signature to KPE in my opinion. Clean, neat imaging and a very sweet and pleasurable tone at times, but with more meat in the overall mids and a better mid bass - and treble is very nice and sparkly without being overdone. I think I prefer it to KP for its all round abilities and adaptability.
But KP was wrong for my ears with that strangely angled nozzle so I may have been missing some of its beauty.


----------



## loomisjohnson

just finishing my review of the simgot em2, which i'll post here and the blog. impressive.


----------



## ozziecook

eclein said:


> I’m interested in that new TRN X6.....everything I own from them sounds excellent...V80, V30, IM1. I’ve been using the V80s for the past few days and loving the sound. I don’t hear anything about them that bugs me...didn’t people say the high end was messed up? If you recall that folks let me know what the heck they are talking about... I’m curious!
> 
> Can’t wait to hear impressions on X6!



Heartily agree on V80. I think it's astonishing for its price. Well, not just its price...it's very capable at any price. I think it can be tizzy at times in that high end, that's what they mean I think. Certainly was when I first tried it - a very strange sharp mechanical sound. But it seems to have settled down. Whatever, it doesn't bother me now. 
The bass is quite something to behold, and the clarity, separation and soundstaging competes with stuff I've heard at $600. Maybe, just maybe it can be a little clinical and digital sounding if I'm being picky. How do the other TRN's compare with it? And X6 might be interesting if V80's anything to go by.


----------



## crabdog (Apr 29, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Ah Mr C.Moon. Hello.
> Maybe, maybe. It has a similar quality and signature to KPE in my opinion. Clean, neat imaging and a very sweet and pleasurable tone at times, but with more meat in the overall mids and a better mid bass - and treble is very nice and sparkly without being overdone. I think I prefer it to KP for its all round abilities and adaptability.
> But KP was wrong for my ears with that strangely angled nozzle so I may have been missing some of its beauty.


It (9T) is still one of my top IEMs under $200. Something magical about it.


----------



## eclein

ozziecook said:


> Heartily agree on V80. I think it's astonishing for its price. Well, not just its price...it's very capable at any price. I think it can be tizzy at times in that high end, that's what they mean I think. Certainly was when I first tried it - a very strange sharp mechanical sound. But seems to have settled down. Whatever, it doesn't bother me now.
> The bass is quite something to behold, and the clarity, separation and soundstaging competes with stuff I've heard at $600. Maybe, just maybe it can be a little clinical and digital sounding if I'm being picky. How do the other TRN's compare with it? And X6 might be interesting if V80's anything to go by.



IM1 is wonderful sound hard to describe, the low end is awesome and smooth high end,
The V30 has more detail and same type low end but its early days on that one.
I'll try anything TRN makes.....really love the sound!


----------



## peter123

Curiosity got the best of me so let's see what the fuzz is all about


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 29, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Ah Mr C.Moon. Hello.
> Maybe, maybe. It has a similar quality and signature to KPE in my opinion. Clean, neat imaging and a very sweet and pleasurable tone at times, but with more meat in the overall mids and a better mid bass - and treble is very nice and sparkly without being overdone. I think I prefer it to KP for its all round abilities and adaptability.
> But KP was wrong for my ears with that strangely angled nozzle so I may have been missing some of its beauty.



Happy to hear your opinion.  I love my Nine Tail.  I had once planned to get the Kansas Pro but changed my mind and bought the Moondrop Crescent for far less money.  Now that the IDun is on the way, I don't think I should get any more IEMs.  That one will satisfy my desire for something colorful (and good sounding of course).

Which filters are you using on the Nine Tail?


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't think I should get any more IEMs.


----------



## chickenmoon

mbwilson111 said:


> Happy to hear your opinion.  I love my Nine Tail.  I had once planned to get the Kansas Pro but changed my mind and bought the Moondrop Crescent for far less money.



Yeah I remember you saying the Kanas would be your last and most expensive IEM purchase if I am not mistaken but now I see you've got a Zenith which costs 500... Wooot?


----------



## crabdog

FastAndClean said:


>


This is gold.


----------



## FastAndClean

crabdog said:


> This is gold.


i just made it for the joke, glad you like it


----------



## crabdog

This train is coming to the station and I'm ready to hype all over it.


----------



## guicnovaes

twister6 said:


> Should I post my FR measurement too?  This way we will have yet another FR data point to confuse more people   Not saying it in a negative way, man.  If anything, i'm being self-critical.  Unfortunately, we all have now access to budget FR capture rigs with their own limitations and variations, and we all use our own different custom compensation curves to shape up the FR to make it look closer to what we hear.  And then I look at all these measurements from different people, including myself, and see a common pattern that frequencies of the peaks and valleys kind of match, but the amplitude (which is relying on calibration) is all over the place lol!
> 
> Personally, I always recommend to run a sine-sweep to confirm the frequency bumps, but that's of no use to potential customers who don't have access to IEM and instead getting confused looking at all these graphs, trying to decide if that 6k peak is as high and sibilant or 12k peak going to be fatigue or tolerable or bass is really that elevated/exaggerated or more linear...  Don't have the answer to this, and it was probably beaten to death in discussions before, but I feel like sharing my own personal measurements only will add to more confusion   And I advice others who are making their decision based on FR alone, to take it with a grain of salt.  Sorry, to turn this into a mini rant...



Would be great see measurements in all of your reviews. Objective info to complement your sound impressions.


----------



## eclein

Whats a nine tail? So many 2 letter names and I don’t know what any stand for. If its banned just say a banned whatever but please for an old head who wants to check all this stuff out leave a full name or link.....please!
(Insert picture of old guy scratching his head)....lol


----------



## crabdog

eclein said:


> Whats a nine tail? So many 2 letter names and I don’t know what any stand for. If its banned just say a banned whatever but please for an old head who wants to check all this stuff out leave a full name or link.....please!
> (Insert picture of old guy scratching his head)....lol


It's the Toneking Nine Tail IEM. A very unusual looking but comfortable one with a beautiful organic sound.


----------



## twister6

guicnovaes said:


> Would be great see measurements in all of your reviews. Objective info to complement your sound impressions.



But that was my point, while we think that FR measurements are objective because it's not based on what we hear or how we feel, now that everybody and their grandma have access to buy $50 measurement setup we have a dozen of different FR graphs for every IEM   So, it becomes a misleading objectivity   The only time it makes sense to me is when I measure 2 different IEMs in my setup where I only focus on the difference, and I also know that I can take 10 consecutive measurements and they're all consistent.


----------



## eclein

crabdog said:


> It's the Toneking Nine Tail IEM. A very unusual looking but comfortable one with a beautiful organic sound.



Thanks for the info.....


----------



## ozziecook

peter123 said:


> Curiosity got the best of me so let's see what the fuzz is all about



I just love those. Very interested to hear your views. PLEASE get the right fitting tip. I found foams to bring a real rounded analogueness and euphoric quality to the music that made me quite nostalgic. Some might find them too warm. But they can be quite beautiful. (Are we allowed to talk **** on here or will the mods lock me up?


----------



## guicnovaes

twister6 said:


> But that was my point, while we think that FR measurements are objective because it's not based on what we hear or how we feel, now that everybody and their grandma have access to buy $50 measurement setup we have a dozen of different FR graphs for every IEM   So, it becomes a misleading objectivity   The only time it makes sense to me is when I measure 2 different IEMs in my setup where I only focus on the difference, and I also know that I can take 10 consecutive measurements and they're all consistent.


 You could use the measurements on the comparation session of your reviews.


----------



## FastAndClean

twister6 said:


> But that was my point, while we think that FR measurements are objective because it's not based on what we hear or how we feel, now that everybody and their grandma have access to buy $50 measurement setup we have a dozen of different FR graphs for every IEM   So, it becomes a misleading objectivity   The only time it makes sense to me is when I measure 2 different IEMs in my setup where I only focus on the difference, and I also know that I can take 10 consecutive measurements and they're all consistent.


that is KP from two different rigs, looks kind of similar, also it sound like it measures, so no, we need graphs, thanks


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> Happy to hear your opinion.  I love my Nine Tail.  I had once planned to get the Kansas Pro but changed my mind and bought the Moondrop Crescent for far less money.  Now that the IDun is on the way, I don't think I should get any more IEMs.  That one will satisfy my desire for something colorful (and good sounding of course).
> 
> Which filters are you using on the Nine Tail?



I use red filters and champagne/silver backs. That iDun looks stunning. I've gone and ordered some snazzy blue and purple Hiseniors for similar reason. And THAT, i've vowed, is it. End of. Well...there's always that TRN...argh.


----------



## guicnovaes

FastAndClean said:


> that is KP from two different rigs, looks kind of similar, also it sound like it measures, so no, we need graphs, thanks


Nice observation, but is import to note that the measurements rig, in this case, are not that different. Both use IEC-60318-4 compliant couplers.


----------



## FastAndClean

guicnovaes said:


> Nice observation, but is import to note that the measurements rig, in this case, are not that different. Both use IEC-60318-4 compliant couplers.


a lot of people use IEC-60318-4 coupler


----------



## ozziecook

crabdog said:


> This train is coming to the station and I'm ready to hype all over it.


...Oh yes...and that one looks interesting too.


----------



## peter123

ozziecook said:


> I just love those. Very interested to hear your views. PLEASE get the right fitting tip. I found foams to bring a real rounded analogueness and euphoric quality to the music that made me quite nostalgic. Some might find them too warm. But they can be quite beautiful. (Are we allowed to talk **** on here or will the mods lock me up?



I really don't care much for foam tips but I've got a few other to choose from. I'm actually listening to them with Symbio tips now which is probably the closest to foam my pair will come 

Impression after a couple of hours is really good, especially given the price....


----------



## FastAndClean

peter123 said:


> I really don't care much for foam tips but I've got a few other to choose from. I'm actually listening to them with Symbio tips now which is probably the closest to foam my pair will come
> 
> Impression after a couple of hours is really good, especially given the price....


soon you will be ready for your second backup pair


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> that is KP from two different rigs, looks kind of similar, also it sound like it measures, so no, we need graphs, thanks



Eh really? The bass rise is huge on one compared to the other. If anything these two graphs show Alex point very well for me.


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> soon you will be ready for your second backup pair



Ha ha, if there's one thing I've learned in here it's that back up pairs are useless  before they've arrived there's fourteen new best ever discoveries to get  

That being said I do own three pairs of the Havi B3P1, there's always an exception to every rule ha ha.....


----------



## FastAndClean

peter123 said:


> Eh really? The bass rise is huge on one compared to the other.


yes but the overall shape of the response is very similar, not the same but you can have very good idea what to expect


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> yes but the overall shape of the response is very similar, not the same but you can have very good idea what to expect



I'd guess we've got different standards for what's relevant which makes even those graphs subjective lol..... 

I'm jk of course but there's really a massive difference in bass response and I doubt those two would sound similar if they each sounded like their respective graphs.

Anyway, this is not the place to discuss this if it's works for you that's great. Personally I don't trust random graphs on the internet much, I prefer to listen with my ears so obviously YMMV as always in this extremely subjective hobby


----------



## eclein

I have never bought a backup pair until I heard **** and after some time passed the price got lower so for the $20 price I’ll always have them to listen too.
Give your DT6s some playin time, mine watched tv for two days and they really started opening up....they get better and better. 
Someday soon there won’t be any, accidents happen even being careful. Enjoy the music!


----------



## ozziecook

peter123 said:


> I'd guess we've got different standards for what's relevant which makes even those graphs subjective lol.....
> 
> I'm jk of course but there's really a massive difference in bass response and I doubt those two would sound similar if they each sounded like their respective graphs.
> 
> Anyway, this is not the place to discuss this if it's works for you that's great. Personally I don't trust random graphs on the internet much, I prefer to listen with my ears so obviously YMMV as always in this extremely subjective hobby


Got to say, I agree.


----------



## eclein

Anybody hear NiceHCK P3?
$34 for 2BAs + DD..looks nice too.

http://s.aliexpress.com/iMVNV3E3


----------



## FastAndClean

eclein said:


> Anybody hear NiceHCK P3?
> $34 for 2BAs + DD..looks nice too.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/iMVNV3E3


https://audiofool.reviews/2019/01/11/nicehck_p3/


----------



## Slater (Apr 29, 2019)

eclein said:


> I have never bought a backup pair and after some time passed the price got lower so for the $20 price I’ll always have them to listen too.
> ...
> Someday soon there won’t be any, accidents happen even being careful. Enjoy the music!



When I was at the park last week, one of mine shot out of my hand when I was trying to change the cable. It’s very easy to fly out of your hand, due to the slippery polished metallic finish plus the general shape of the shell (like a funnel) that makes it hard to hold.

Anyways, when it flew out of my hand it tumbled down some rock steps and I about cried. I thought for sure the drivers would have been trashed, but to my surprise it survived (except a few very minor scratches on the finish) and sounds perfect.

So yeah, accidents definitely do happen, and I like having backups of my favorite pairs. Especially when they’re as stupid cheap as $20.


----------



## peter123

eclein said:


> I have never bought a backup pair until I heard **** and after some time passed the price got lower so for the $20 price I’ll always have them to listen too.
> Give your DT6s some playin time, mine watched tv for two days and they really started opening up....they get better and better.
> Someday soon there won’t be any, accidents happen even being careful. Enjoy the music!



I'm sorry but I'm a non-believer. 

So far none of my headphones and IEM's have had any noticeable change over time. I just typically enjoy my new stuff right away


----------



## eclein

peter123 said:


> I'm sorry but I'm a non-believer.
> 
> So far none of my headphones and IEM's have had any noticeable change over time. I just typically enjoy my new stuff right away



Thats good then...enjoy the music!


*Hey all TRN fans, which is your favorite between these 3:    V80,  IM1,   or V30? .....I’m curious because 
I’m not sure if I could pick one....thanks!*


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 29, 2019)

twister6 said:


> But that was my point, while we think that FR measurements are objective because it's not based on what we hear or how we feel, now that everybody and their grandma have access to buy $50 measurement setup we have a dozen of different FR graphs for every IEM   So, it becomes a misleading objectivity   The only time it makes sense to me is when I measure 2 different IEMs in my setup where I only focus on the difference, and I also know that I can take 10 consecutive measurements and they're all consistent.


I'd call measurements a guide supporting the listening experience...and not every guide is good. You get a good feeling for it after measuring a a few.

But: here is an example of two earphones with totally different tonalities and very similar FR graphs. The Pioneer is a single DD, the M6 is a multi-hybrid. Zero sound similarity.


----------



## lilhaiti

eclein said:


> Thats good then...enjoy the music!
> 
> 
> *Hey all TRN fans, which is your favorite between these 3:    V80,  IM1,   or V30? .....I’m curious because
> I’m not sure if I could pick one....thanks!*



Currently the IM1, good bass and smooth treble.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 29, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> Yeah I remember you saying the Kanas would be your last and most expensive IEM purchase if I am not mistaken but now I see you've got a Zenith which costs 500... Wooot?



Mine was free.  My husband had bought it for the preorder price which was half of that.   The first batch shipped with most wired out of phase.  The seller very quickly sent replacements without requiring the first one to be returned.

So that is now my free pair.  It has been fixed by just reversing the cable pins on one side.  The disadvantage being that I can't use a cable with a preformed ear guide unless we open the earpiece to flip the connector around....a little scary with such an expensive piece.  I prefer to leave it.

The Zenith is not Asian.  It is British.


----------



## harry501501

Hey all, so this will be my 1000th post here at Head-Fi. Thought I'd use it in one of my favourite threads. Even tho i don't get on here as much as I could due to work, I'm buying new stuff regularly and always having fun with my audio gear (I had to put the word "audio" in there cos that could have sounded iffy). Big thanks to everyone I've had dealings with and the many HF'ers who have given me invaluable advice via PM and on these threads. Hopefully I've given out some useful feedback over time too.

I always said to myself that when I hit a 1000 I'd treat myself to something good. I've wired it down to two; Moondrop Kanas Pro Edition or BGVP DM6. Leaning towards the KPE as they look cool  Budget £100-180. 

Anyone?


----------



## Neithan

ewhere said:


> They look amazing! if they sound bad you ll have a nice pair of earrings


Lets hope they sound good as they look


----------



## HungryPanda

eclein said:


> Thats good then...enjoy the music!
> 
> 
> *Hey all TRN fans, which is your favorite between these 3:    V80,  IM1,   or V30? .....I’m curious because
> I’m not sure if I could pick one....thanks!*


 My vote goes to the IM1


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 29, 2019)

eclein said:


> Whats a nine tail? So many 2 letter names and I don’t know what any stand for. If its banned just say a banned whatever but please for an old head who wants to check all this stuff out leave a full name or link.....please!
> (Insert picture of old guy scratching his head)....lol



Here is a link for the Toneking Nine Tail.   The name comes from the fact that there are nine filter combinations.  I use silver /silver.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-Nine-Tunes-HIFI-Fever-Metal/32970138821.html

I personally have never used this store.  Mine were from NIceHCK, more than a year ago but he is sold out.

edit... well that was fun... the link kept messing up when I was using my tablet.  Finally had to go to my PC to properly edit the post.  Note to self: don't be lazy


----------



## CactusPete23

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine was free.  My husband had bought it for the preorder price which was half of that.   The first batch shipped with most wired out of phase.  The seller very quickly sent replacements without requiring the first one to be returned.
> 
> So that is now my free pair.  It has been fixed by just reversing the cable pins on one side.  The disadvantage being that I can't use a cable with a preformed ear guide unless we open the earpiece to flip the connector around....a little scary with such an expensive piece.  I prefer to leave it.
> 
> The Zenith is not Asian.  It is British.



So I suppose that the worker in the shop making your iem was not British; And thought the wire should be on the other side of the road...


----------



## Starfinder (Apr 29, 2019)

Newbie looking for help.

Just ordered a LG V20 and KSC 75x but I need a pair of IEMs, ideally with ANC for travel.

What would you recommend in the sub £50 range, really looking for best value for money, are there any standout options in terms of value?

I like rock music, slight scooped profile
Thanks


----------



## Slater

Starfinder said:


> Newbie looking for help.
> 
> Just ordered a LG V20 and KSC 75x but I need a pair of IEMs, ideally with ANC for travel.
> 
> ...



ANC is an active function that requires battery power and mics and such. So I assume you’re looking for something Bluetooth with ANC?

Because there’s a lot less options in hard wired IEMs with ANC.


----------



## Starfinder (Apr 29, 2019)

Was thinking wired to get more quailty from the v20

But maybe i should get one pair for quailty and another pair for anc


----------



## CactusPete23

Starfinder said:


> Was thinking wired to get more quailty from the v20
> 
> But maybe i should get one pair for quailty and another pair for anc


Don't think you'll find any good sounding IEMS with ANC under $50.    But there are lots of IEMS under $50 with good passive noise reduction.   If you get one with a bit of bass boost, it will counteract/overcome the low frequency drone from airplanes, trains, buses, etc...  A sealed IEM without ports, will have better passive noise reduction.    If you want advice, you'll need to explain what music style you like, or what sound you like.  V shaped, Neutral.  base boost, treble boost. etc...


----------



## Slater

Starfinder said:


> Was thinking wired to get more quailty from the v20
> 
> But maybe i should get one pair for quailty and another pair for anc





CactusPete23 said:


> Don't think you'll find any good sounding IEMS with ANC under $50.    But there are lots of IEMS under $50 with good passive noise reduction.   If you get one with a bit of bass boost, it will counteract/overcome the low frequency drone from airplanes, trains, buses, etc...  A sealed IEM without ports, will have better passive noise reduction.    If you want advice, you'll need to explain what music style you like, or what sound you like.  V shaped, Neutral.  base boost, treble boost. etc...



Agreed with CactusPete.

I was going to clarify with Starfinder if he was just looking for passive NC, or if he absolutely had to have ANC. 

Because IMO, Bose has the best ANC hands down. But from an audiophile perspective, there’s way better sounding (and cheaper) options if you’re willing to go with passive NC.

So if you’re just trying to drown out the world, passive NC can be just as effective (in most cases) and it’s a lot less complicated.


----------



## re.on

Otto Motor said:


> I got rid of many I purchased myself [to friends and family in Germany] and of review units [co-Head-Fiers, local volunteers...]...I always leave a note in the individual review's disclaimer. Kept a few modest ones which I have modded [Hifi Walker A1] or purchased third party stuff for such as filters...but I am not attached to most. Voluntarily returned a couple to the manufacturer [the problem is that they typically don't want that...they want a favourable review in exchange of a freebie as the freebies are part of their marketing budget...the fact that a review is spot on while revealing substantial flaws is not in their marketing departments' interest...I ran into real problems with angry sellers/manufacturers].
> 
> Tried to find a charity for bulk drop-off but have failed so far. Syrian refugees or other newcomers to Canada may get pleasure out of them. I got a whole box packed up. A school thankfully declined for hygienic reasons.
> 
> ...



Oh hello, fellow Calgarian! I'll gladly buy some of your unused collections if you don't need them. I just started this hobby last December, and now I think I'm falling too deep into the rabbit hole HA HA HA (rip wallet)


----------



## Eddie C

re.on said:


> Oh hello, fellow Calgarian! I'll gladly buy some of your unused collections if you don't need them. I just started this hobby last December, and now I think I'm falling too deep into the rabbit hole HA HA HA (rip wallet)



Fellow Calgarian as well here!


----------



## ozziecook

HungryPanda said:


> My vote goes to the IM1


So you prefer IM1 to V80. That says something. What makes it better, for you?


----------



## randomnin

peter123 said:


> Eh really? The bass rise is huge on one compared to the other. If anything these two graphs show Alex point very well for me.


dBs at 20Hz minus dBs at 1kHz gives a 2dB difference between the graphs. Is 2dB a huge difference? At 100Hz there's 0dB difference.


----------



## Starfinder (Apr 30, 2019)

Slater said:


> Agreed with CactusPete.
> 
> I was going to clarify with Starfinder if he was just looking for passive NC, or if he absolutely had to have ANC.
> 
> ...



Sorry, i thought i had edited my profile info but it didn't take.

I like rock, pink floyd, nirvana. Quite like a little scoop on eq profile, but only a little. Was thinking, provided quality is not deminished by eqing in v20, i could get a flat profile and eq to taste. But tbh price vs quality ratio is more important.

Given whats been said on anc already lets forget that idea (might get a secondhand pair of boss qc20 later) and just aim for good pnc/isolation and quality vs value (sub £50).

Thanks


----------



## Slater

re.on said:


> Oh hello, fellow Calgarian! I'll gladly buy some of your unused collections if you don't need them. I just started this hobby last December, and now I think I'm falling too deep into the rabbit hole HA HA HA (rip wallet)





Eddie C said:


> Fellow Calgarian as well here!



Sounds like a CanJam Calgary meet with @Otto Motor brewing!


----------



## Slater (Apr 30, 2019)

Starfinder said:


> Sorry, i thought i had edited my profile info but it didn't take.
> 
> I like rock, pink floyd, nirvana. Quite like a little scoop on eq profile, but only a little. Was thinking, provided quality is not deminished by eqing in v20, i could get a flat profile and eq to taste. But tbh price vs quality ratio is more important.
> 
> ...



I’m sure others will chime in with some good rec’s, but here’s some food for thought.

IEMs with solid resin shells will provide excellent isolation.

The upcoming TRN X6 is supposed to have reference tuning (which you can EQ). Or the TRN IM1, which has been out for a while, might be a consideration.

Magaosi has numerous solid resin models (I have the K5, which sounds excellent). They also have the X3 and K6 (which I don’t have but they are supposed to be even better than the K5).

And of course there’s the always budget king choice of KZ ZS4 (which I own) and ZS3E. They isolate as well as earplugs. They’re v shaped, but again you could EQ them to taste


----------



## HungryPanda

ozziecook said:


> So you prefer IM1 to V80. That says something. What makes it better, for you?


 I like the shell shape and look, the sound signature is very nice to my ears


----------



## Starfinder

Slater said:


> I’m sure others will chime in with some good rec’s, but here’s some food for thought.
> 
> IEMs with solid resin shells will provide excellent isolation.
> 
> ...



Thanks, some contenders here, trying to stay below £50 if poss


----------



## zazaboy

can anyone recommend me a good bluetooth adapter/module ? I need for mmcx thanks


----------



## maxxevv (Apr 30, 2019)

Starfinder said:


> Thanks, some contenders here, trying to stay below £50 if poss


Depending on your sound signature preferences, the shell used for the AS10, AS06 provides excellent isolation. To my ears, the isolation was on par with the ZS4 / Zs4 shell. On a personal level, the CCA C10 sounded better to me than the AS06. So I would recommend that instead for sound quality. But in terms of isolation, its not as good as the AS20/AS06/C16 shell. 

Both the C10 and AS10 can be found for under US$50/- on Aliexpress. The C10 being cheaper. But it will boild down to what you prefer. I have the AS10 (and C16 which uses the same shell too) and tried a friend's C10. I liked the AS10 better, he liked the C10 better. 

Both are fairly easy to drive with handphones. The AS10 being slightly easier at that. But not by a lot.

Addendum Edit: 

It was pointed out that the C10 and AS10 do not share the same shell.  The C10 shares the shell with the ZSN.  I have corrected that above.  Hope I didn't cause any confusion as there were a few very similarly shelled earphones at the "sharing" session with some friends. I own the AS10 and C16, not the C10 nor AS06.   

Hope this addendum clears things up and prevents any confusion.


----------



## Starfinder (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for the recommendations, I did state all info in an earlier post, but to keep it clear as possible I have now added the profile info to my footer signature


----------



## CoiL

harry501501 said:


> I always said to myself that when I hit a 1000 I'd treat myself to something good. I've wired it down to two; Moondrop Kanas Pro Edition or BGVP DM6. Leaning towards the KPE as they look cool  Budget £100-180.
> Anyone?


Depends on Your hearing sensitivity - If You are sensitive to 6-8kHz, then go with KPE, it not so much, go with DM6.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Eddie C said:


> Fellow Calgarian as well here!


Seems there are a few of us here!


----------



## ozziecook

HungryPanda said:


> I like the shell shape and look, the sound signature is very nice to my ears


is that the IM1 Pro you're talking about?


----------



## HungryPanda

I only have the original TRN IM1, I do enjoy the V30 and V80 though


----------



## lilhaiti

ozziecook said:


> So you prefer IM1 to V80. That says something. What makes it better, for you?



I have both as well and the treble is so much nicer on the IM1.  They are definitely more comfortable than the V80.  I still listen to the V80 sometimes but the IM1's are solid in the rotation as my Bluetooth IEMs.


----------



## ozziecook

Slater said:


> Sounds like a CanJam Calgary meet with @Otto Motor brewing!



I'm jealous! 
Any Londoners on here fancy a get together?


----------



## CactusPete23

zazaboy said:


> can anyone recommend me a good bluetooth adapter/module ? I need for mmcx thanks


Radsone ES100.  Has APTx HD and LDAC, and 3.5mm unbalanced and 2,5mm balanced output.  There is a thread for those on Head-fi


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 30, 2019)

re.on said:


> Oh hello, fellow Calgarian! I'll gladly buy some of your unused collections if you don't need them. I just started this hobby last December, and now I think I'm falling too deep into the rabbit hole HA HA HA (rip wallet)





Slater said:


> Sounds like a CanJam Calgary meet with @Otto Motor brewing!


I am not selling anything, be it earphones or my soul. But I may give a bunch away once I have accumulated it. Right now, I only have some of my own old earphones and they are not worth the bus ticket to pick them up.

And currently,  I am busy with ridiculing the meaninglessness of meaninglessness.


Spoiler: Dada



The Simgot EM2 earphone's box's wrapper.







Did you know that Slater was an emerging Audio Adult Star? You can check it out...below...


----------



## Slater (Apr 30, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I am not selling anything, be it earphones or my soul. But I may give a bunch away once I have accumulated it. Right now, I only have some of my own old earphones and they are not worth the bus ticket to pick them up.



The meets aren’t to sell stuff. They’re for like minded people to hang out, put names to faces, check out one another’s gear, talk about mods, etc. There were no booths, no banners, no raffles, and no snack bars.

At the 2016 Ohio meet, the only thing people were selling were handshakes (which cost 1 smile per handshake).

It’s like the HeadFi board we all hang out on, except in real life. You don’t have to describe gear in words, you can experience it for yourself.


----------



## crabdog

Was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the Simgot EN700 Pro. 
My thoughts on it here: https://primeaudio.org/simgot-en700-pro-earphones-review/


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> Was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the Simgot EN700 Pro.
> My thoughts on it here: https://primeaudio.org/simgot-en700-pro-earphones-review/


Was there a previous model without the "Pro": a Simgot EN700?


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Was there a previous model without the "Pro": a Simgot EN700?



Yes, first iteration of the EN700 series and without  detachable cables. Then came the EN700 Bass, also without detachable cables. The original EN700 has a slightly different shell and isn't as good as the Bass and the Pro versions. I believe there is now an updated  EN700 with detachable cables which I haven't listened to.


----------



## FastAndClean

i am waiting for Simgot EM1 for review, anyone heard them?


----------



## Slater (Apr 30, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Was there a previous model without the "Pro": a Simgot EN700?



Yes

EN700 (just plain EN700) was 1st

There’s Pro and Bass models now.

Bass has fixed cable and a lower cost.

Pro is tuned flatter, has mmcx, and is more expensive.


----------



## Starfinder

many thanks for the suggestions, I have ordered the TRN IM1, as it has ok reviews, not overly scooped in profile and cheap. 

Just got my KSC75 in the post, which sounds great to my newbie ears. Must say there is a really good community spirit on this forum.


----------



## randomnin

maxxevv said:


> Depending on your sound signature preferences, the shell used for the AS10, C10 provides excellent isolation. To my ears, the isolation was on par with the ZS4 / Zs4 shell.
> 
> Both the C10 and AS10 can be found for under US$50/- on Aliexpress. The C10 being cheaper. But it will boild down to what you prefer. I have the AS10 (and C16 which uses the same shell too) and tried a friend's C10. I liked the AS10 better, he liked the C10 better.
> 
> Both are fairly easy to drive with handphones. The AS10 being slightly easier at that. But not by a lot.


Wasn't the CCA C10 shell of the ZSN shape, not AS10? Because if it is similar to ZSN then ZSN has a markedly worse isolation than AS10, according to rtings.com measurements, and also worse than that of ZS4, according to my personal experience.


----------



## Slater (Apr 30, 2019)

Starfinder said:


> many thanks for the suggestions, I have ordered the TRN IM1, as it has ok reviews, not overly scooped in profile and cheap.
> 
> Just got my KSC75 in the post, which sounds great to my newbie ears. Must say there is a really good community spirit on this forum.



Glad you got it sorted friend.

The KSC75 are classics. You made a great choice with them. You can even do a headband mod using the $3 headphones from Parts Express.

And be sure to let us know what you think of the IM1s when they arrive 

You didn’t get one of the IM1 colors with the brushed metal faceplate did you? Because that one had a problem with the face plate coming loose. They fixed the issue, and the revised models all have no metal faceplate (ie all black, transparent blue, etc).


----------



## eclein

TRN has an IM1 pro floating around I saw it on AE.....NO idea whats pro about it except maybe using a seasoned glue engineer!


----------



## maxxevv

randomnin said:


> Wasn't the CCA C10 shell of the ZSN shape, not AS10? Because if it is similar to ZSN then ZSN has a markedly worse isolation than AS10, according to rtings.com measurements, and also worse than that of ZS4, according to my personal experience.



Yes you are correct, my misquote
Mixed things up with the AS06, AS10 and C16 and C10 which we had at the session.

The first 3 shared the same shell. C10 was the outlier.


----------



## ShakyJake (May 1, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Happy to hear your opinion.  I love my Nine Tail.  I had once planned to get the Kansas Pro but changed my mind and bought the Moondrop Crescent for far less money.  Now that the IDun is on the way, I don't think I should get any more IEMs.  That one will satisfy my desire for something colorful (and good sounding of course).
> 
> Which filters are you using on the Nine Tail?





ozziecook said:


> I use red filters and champagne/silver backs. That iDun looks stunning. I've gone and ordered some snazzy blue and purple Hiseniors for similar reason. And THAT, i've vowed, is it. End of. Well...there's always that TRN...argh.





crabdog said:


> It's the Toneking Nine Tail IEM. A very unusual looking but comfortable one with a beautiful organic sound.





mbwilson111 said:


> Here is a link for the Toneking Nine Tail.   The name comes from the fact that there are nine filter combinations.  I use silver /silver.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-Nine-Tunes-HIFI-Fever-Metal/32970138821.html
> 
> ...



I step away for a few days and suddenly a Toneking Nine Tail discussion pops up! While I was away my own Nine Tail arrived from the Ali Anniversary sale. All I can say is WOW!

When I was a younger man, I used to obsess about stereo gear so I know when something sounds "right". As you can see in my signature, I have been around the cheaper end of the Chi-fi spectrum with some reasonable choices (in bold). The Nine Tails are the most expensive IEMs that I have bought (even though some others have higher list prices; KEF, I'm looking at you!).

The sound from the Nine Tails is simply amazing to me. With all my other IEMs I could find faults in the music that I know. For instance, most of my IEMs cannot reproduce Jeff Buckley's version of Hallelujah, around the 2-minute mark, without sibilance/distortion. The Nine Tails cruise right past that point without any issues. Another test track that I use is the opening of Born in the USA. The Phil Spector "wall of sound" that Bruce uses is very tough on most IEMs they tend to congest the sound and can't get the correct impact of the kick drums.  The Nine Tails faithfully reproduces that opening with nice, clear separation and drum impact. Another "wall of sound" test track that they nail is the opening of "When you were young" by The Killers. Most of my other IEMs turn that one into a muddled mess. The Nine Tail makes "Jeep's Blues" from Jazz at the Pawnshop sound like you are sitting right there at a table listing to the music. If I close my eyes I can almost smell the smoke, and the sound of bottles makes me want a cold one!

I am not a reviewer, so I can't tell you specifically how the Bass, Mids and Highs sound. All I can say is that I all of a sudden felt like I was back in college listening to some of my friends' insanely expensive stereo systems with a grin on my face. For reference, they also stack up very well against my Fidelio X2HRs.

I clearly like the Nine Tails, But I learned the hard way that they are not for carrying around, dangling from your collar. in less than a week, I have lost one silver and one blue endcap filter. So I'm left with only one matching red pair   Now they are only for using around the house, with filters tightly screwed on.


----------



## Shinry

Hello!
Once again I am in search of an iem and for the first time willing to venture in regions above 50€
I was thinking about wether to order the Kanas Pro or the Kinera Idun Deluxe, but can only find comparisons of the non-deluxe version.
Which of both would be my best bet for a neutral signature?
Greetings


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

mbwilson111 said:


> I had once planned to get the Kansas Pro but changed my mind and bought the Moondrop Crescent for far less money.


What made you make that decision? Was money the only factor? Is the Crescent better value?


----------



## Starfinder (May 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> Glad you got it sorted friend.
> 
> The KSC75 are classics. You made a great choice with them. You can even do a headband mod using the $3 headphones from Parts Express.
> 
> ...



Thanks order cancelled

[EDIT] im1 pro ordered instead


----------



## ozziecook

ShakyJake said:


> I step away for a few days and suddenly a Toneking Nine Tail discussion pops up! While I was away my own Nine Tail arrived from the Ali Anniversary sale. All I can say is WOW!
> 
> When I was a younger man, I used to obsess about stereo gear so I know when something sounds "right". As you can see in my signature, I have been around the cheaper end of the Chi-fi spectrum with some reasonable choices (in bold). The Nine Tails are the most expensive IEMs that I have bought (even though some others have higher list prices; KEF, I'm looking at you!).
> 
> ...


That’s a shame, losing them. Maybe you can find some replacements. But which combination filters did you find gave you your best sound sig?


----------



## ozziecook

Slater said:


> Glad you got it sorted friend.
> 
> The KSC75 are classics. You made a great choice with them. You can even do a headband mod using the $3 headphones from Parts Express.
> 
> ...


The latter revised models you describe, with no faceplate, are the ‘pro’ models.


----------



## Slater

ozziecook said:


> The latter revised models you describe, with no faceplate, are the ‘pro’ models.



Nice.

Pro means parts not falling off. Yes, that would make sense!

Thanks for the info. I was wondering what the Pro was.


----------



## ozziecook

Slater said:


> Nice.
> 
> Pro means parts not falling off. Yes, that would make sense!
> 
> Thanks for the info. I was wondering what the Pro was.


I hope you’re not suggesting that they’re trying to pull the wool over our eyes. Surely.


----------



## crabdog

ShakyJake said:


> I step away for a few days and suddenly a Toneking Nine Tail discussion pops up! While I was away my own Nine Tail arrived from the Ali Anniversary sale. All I can say is WOW!
> 
> When I was a younger man, I used to obsess about stereo gear so I know when something sounds "right". As you can see in my signature, I have been around the cheaper end of the Chi-fi spectrum with some reasonable choices (in bold). The Nine Tails are the most expensive IEMs that I have bought (even though some others have higher list prices; KEF, I'm looking at you!).
> 
> ...


What a shame. You have to take a certain amount of care when variable filters are involved. I'm not sure if you'd be able to find a set of replacement filters but I'd say your best chance would be Penon Audio. If you're interested you could try sending them an email.


----------



## Slater

ozziecook said:


> I hope you’re not suggesting that they’re trying to pull the wool over our eyes. Surely.



No. I was just poking fun at adding the word Pro.


----------



## DocHoliday

My take on the BQEYZ BQ3 is up.




 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-bq3.23453/


----------



## superuser1 (May 1, 2019)

@HungryPanda how's the F3 treating you?
@peter123 **** behaving well?


----------



## ozziecook

Slater said:


> No. I was just poking fun at adding the word Pro.


Sure, understood. And I was being perhaps too drole in my reply.


----------



## eclein

Any word on TRN X6 and its sound anyone?

That gentleman who tunes for them (TRN) can he tell us if any tuning changes happened to IM1 PRO or is it strictly new design/construction?


----------



## ShakyJake

crabdog said:


> What a shame. You have to take a certain amount of care when variable filters are involved. I'm not sure if you'd be able to find a set of replacement filters but I'd say your best chance would be Penon Audio. If you're interested you could try sending them an email.





ozziecook said:


> That’s a shame, losing them. Maybe you can find some replacements. But which combination filters did you find gave you your best sound sig?



I was really upset that I lost 2 of the 6 the (back) filters for my Toneking Nine Tail. It happened so soon after I got them that I didn't get a chance to carefully compare their differences in sound. My understanding is that it is pretty subtle. The good news is that no matter what filter I have used, the sound has been great. It is amazing what a single dynamic driver can deliver,


----------



## peter123

superuser1 said:


> @HungryPanda how's the F3 treating you?
> @peter123 **** behaving well?



Yes very, I should be careful with too bold statements this early but they're definitely one of the better budget offerings I've heard so far. At this time I could honestly hype them a lot more than that but I haven't tried them with too many sources or done any direct comparisons yet so I'd better not say more than that even if these would've costed $100 I wouldn't be disappointed.

These are also a very nice budget set, Venture Electronics Bonus In Ear:


----------



## HungryPanda

superuser1 said:


> @HungryPanda how's the F3 treating you?
> @peter123 **** behaving well?


 Treating me very well, I also really like the **** as well


----------



## mbwilson111

ShakyJake said:


> I was really upset that I lost 2 of the 6 the (back) filters for my Toneking Nine Tail. It happened so soon after I got them that I didn't get a chance to carefully compare their differences in sound. My understanding is that it is pretty subtle. The good news is that no matter what filter I have used, the sound has been great. It is amazing what a single dynamic driver can deliver,



People have said that the rear filter differences are very subtle.  At least you have a matching pair and the red looks nice.  You should notice changes when you swap the front nozzles so you still have three choices for sound signature.   I like them all as well but ended up sticking with silver/ silver.  I know there is  at least one user who likes red/ red for the most bass.

I don't feel like my rear filters will randomly fall off though.


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> People have said that the rear filter differences are very subtle.  At least you have a matching pair and the red looks nice.  You should notice changes when you swap the front nozzles so you still have three choices for sound signature.   I like them all as well but ended up sticking with silver/ silver.  I know there is  at least one user who likes red/ red for the most bass.
> 
> I don't feel like my rear filters will randomly fall off though.


Silver/silver is OK but I do find it a little on the cold side for me. Silver rear and red front nozzle I find gives a really sweet sound with some artists and does bring a pleasant bass thump, which seems to be missing on the silver/silver combi. But, hey, we all hear differently. They are lovely - and yes, I don't feel the rear filters would fall off randomly either...but perhaps if you forget to screw in tight after changing them...who knows.


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> Silver/silver is OK but I do find it a little on the cold side for me. Silver rear and red front nozzle I find gives a really sweet sound with some artists and does bring a pleasant bass thump, which seems to be missing on the silver/silver combi. But, hey, we all hear differently. They are lovely - and yes, I don't feel the rear filters would fall off randomly either...but perhaps if you forget to screw in tight after changing them...who knows.



Tips of course affect the sound possibly just as much.  I am getting plenty of bass with my Nine Tail.  Red front was too  much for me but I could try again.... or just change the rear to red for a bit of color and a bit of bass.


----------



## chickenmoon

I have blue at front and red at back and it sounds alright to me. Default silver/silver was OK too. I don't think I tried another combination.

Back filters fell off a couple of time for me but I found them each time as I don't use the nine tails outdoors.

I think it's the lack of some rubber/silicone rings on them that makes them quite prone to unscrew themselves easily through small contact or vibration.


----------



## DocHoliday (May 1, 2019)

DocHoliday said:


> My take on the BQEYZ BQ3 is up.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-bq3.23453/



Oops!!!

That was a bit of a train wreck!




 


 It's properly edited now.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

DocHoliday said:


> Oops!!!
> 
> That was a bit of a train wreck!
> 
> ...


Good job. I too had a problem with the Mid bass hump. However. If you just lower it a bit through eq, these things really shine.  Stage is increased and there is a bit more air to the overall sound. The emphasis goes from thump to mids and treble and is one of my favorite sounding iems.


----------



## DocHoliday

BadReligionPunk said:


> Good job. I too had a problem with the Mid bass hump. However. If you just lower it a bit through eq, these things really shine.  Stage is increased and there is a bit more air to the overall sound. The emphasis goes from thump to mids and treble and is one of my favorite sounding iems.



Thanks for the feedback, BRP. Oddly enough, I never incorporate EQ into my reviews. I'll take your suggestion and at some point include the addendum at the end of my review. 

Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

You don't have too. I understand the issue with eq and a large portion of audiophiles. I was just nearly adding a little something I had found as I have no issues with eq. 

Oddly. It seems as though you and I were the only ones that had mid bass issues.  Your description of treble was spot on too.  I like your review.  Lol.


----------



## ShakyJake

mbwilson111 said:


> People have said that the rear filter differences are very subtle.  At least you have a matching pair and the red looks nice.  You should notice changes when you swap the front nozzles so you still have three choices for sound signature.   I like them all as well but ended up sticking with silver/ silver.  I know there is  at least one user who likes red/ red for the most bass.
> 
> I don't feel like my rear filters will randomly fall off though.



I didn't think that they would either, but they did. My mistake was to use the Nine Tails as my daily driver, carrying them around everywhere, dangling around when I wasn't listening to music. After losing the first filter, I screwed the next set on tight by hand. That didn't do it, so now I only use them at home with the filters screwed in with a wrench.

They still sound great.


----------



## IryxBRO

ewhere said:


> these babies are seriously beautiful! Can't wait for your review on them!



should come up veryyyy sooon


----------



## ozziecook

peter123 said:


> Yes very, I should be careful with too bold statements this early but they're definitely one of the better budget offerings I've heard so far. At this time I could honestly hype them a lot more than that but I haven't tried them with too many sources or done any direct comparisons yet so I'd better not say more than that even if these would've costed $100 I wouldn't be disappointed.



Couldn't agree more re ****. I found I had to hold back too, as tips, ears and brains are all variants in the experience and people won't always agree. I had another eargasmic experience with them last night (don't tell my wife!)


----------



## Slater

ShakyJake said:


> I didn't think that they would either, but they did. My mistake was to use the Nine Tails as my daily driver, carrying them around everywhere, dangling around when I wasn't listening to music. After losing the first filter, I screwed the next set on tight by hand. That didn't do it, so now I only use them at home with the filters screwed in with a wrench.
> 
> They still sound great.



Sounds like they need a drop of medium thread locker


----------



## loomisjohnson

just posted a review of the simgot em2 on the audioreviews.org blog--will be posting on headfi shortly. very good performer


----------



## chinerino

eclein said:


> I’m interested in that new TRN X6.....everything I own from them sounds excellent...V80, V30, IM1. I’ve been using the V80s for the past few days and loving the sound. I don’t hear anything about them that bugs me...didn’t people say the high end was messed up? If you recall that folks let me know what the heck they are talking about... I’m curious!
> 
> Can’t wait to hear impressions on X6!


the highs on v80 was legit quite harsh..... like above average harshness. i mean everyone have diff tolerance for highs....


----------



## BrunoC (May 2, 2019)

chinerino said:


> the highs on v80 was legit quite harsh..... like above average harshness. i mean everyone have diff tolerance for highs....




Yes, but his totally depends on the source!
The source can really transform the sound of an IEM, from a harsh treble, unbalanced sound to a good-performer. Some IEM are really source-sensitive, some other way less.

IMO a lot of people doesn't give this factor the necessary attention.

- On the Fiio E07K and Xiaomi Mi A1, the TRN v80 has absolutely ultra-harsh highs. Unbearable. Simply awful.

- On the Ziku HD-X9 (which I bought recently) the TRN V80 has not that harshness and is in fact not a bad IEM at all.

Other example is the KZ AS10, which is very good on the Ziku and awful on the E07K.


----------



## Slater

BrunoC said:


> Yes, but his totally depends on the source!
> The source can really transform the sound of an IEM, from a harsh treble, unbalanced sound to a good-performer. Some IEM are really source-sensitive, some other way less.
> 
> IMO a lot of people doesn't give this factor the necessary attention.
> ...



That’s caused by output impedance. How it affects a given driver depends on the driver’s impedance curve. Some drivers (BA for example) tone their treble down output impedance goes up, lowering sharp peaks or harshness.

It sounds like that’s why the Ziku sounds better. My guess is it has a higher output impedance than the FiiO.

There’s other factors as well. Another common one is the op amp used. Some op amps color the sound in different ways, which can be a good thing or a bad thing depending on the headphone and personal preference.

But the bottom line is you are right in that the source can have a big affect on the overall sound. Some headphones sound poor from some sources, which others sound great. This is why it’s nice to be able to test headphones on a few different sources, as you’ll find good matches with some and bad matches with others (just as you did with the FiiO vs Ziku).


----------



## IryxBRO

Done with the review of Magaosi K6. This can easly compete with LZ A6, my beloved Oxygens, etc. The power and the weakness is in high-quality balanced armature drivers 

Created item and review here: LINK
My blog: LINK


----------



## Nimweth

eclein said:


> I’m interested in that new TRN X6.....everything I own from them sounds excellent...V80, V30, IM1. I’ve been using the V80s for the past few days and loving the sound. I don’t hear anything about them that bugs me...didn’t people say the high end was messed up? If you recall that folks let me know what the heck they are talking about... I’m curious!
> 
> Can’t wait to hear impressions on X6!


Yes, I agree with you about the V80, I have not found the treble to be harsh or uneven as some others have. I think it's solid value and a good IEM for relaxed listening.


----------



## ozziecook

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I agree with you about the V80, I have not found the treble to be harsh or uneven as some others have. I think it's solid value and a good IEM for relaxed listening.


My view is that it isn’t exactly ‘relaxing’...great as it can be, but it is an amazingly detailed HD iem for the price. Sharp, clear and open. But it can tend towards an odd treble shimmer at times. But yes, it probably depends on source, impedance and size of appendage.


----------



## FastAndClean (May 2, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I agree with you about the V80, I have not found the treble to be harsh or uneven as some others have. I think it's solid value and a good IEM for relaxed listening.


for me is not relaxing at all, it is existing in ear, with a lot of treble energy, sometimes it shoots at you but with well recorded music it can sound amazing for the price, the bass is nice and tight too
the **** is destroying them though, no need for V80 to exist in my collection anymore


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> for me is not relaxing at all, it is existing in ear, with a lot of treble energy, sometimes it shoots at you but with well recorded music it can sound amazing for the price, the bass is nice and tight too
> the **** is destroying them though, no need for V80 to exist in my collection anymore


That’s pretty much my take. However. I would keep them for the fact that they offer something totally opposite to ****. And you know how I feel about ****. Incred...


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> That’s pretty much my take. However. I would keep them for the fact that they offer something totally opposite to ****. And you know how I feel about ****. Incred...


the **** is soo good that sometimes i am questioning myself "what are you doing?why are you keep buying other in ears?you have everything you need and for like 20$, you should stop, you should stop now and sell everything else, do it, do it now you fool"


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm sitting on a train with **** plugged in to my Hiby R3 listening to the new Loonypark album. I'm like a pig in crap.


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> the **** is soo good that sometimes i am questioning myself "what are you doing?why are you keep buying other in ears?you have everything you need and for like 20$, you should stop, you should stop now and sell everything else, do it, do it now you fool"


You don’t know how much I love you for that.  You’ve really gone and done it now, you know.


----------



## ozziecook

HungryPanda said:


> I'm sitting on a train with **** plugged in to my Hiby R3 listening to the new Loonypark album. I'm like a pig in ****.


It’s quite absurd isn’t it. The joy. Oh the joy. To find something so deeply satisfying for that price.


----------



## Nimweth

ozziecook said:


> My view is that it isn’t exactly ‘relaxing’...great as it can be, but it is an amazingly detailed HD iem for the price. Sharp, clear and open. But it can tend towards an odd treble shimmer at times. But yes, it probably depends on source, impedance and size of appendage.


Yes, perhaps you are right, "relaxing" wasn't the correct word to use. I meant that nothing was disturbing about the high frequency, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Nimweth

FastAndClean said:


> for me is not relaxing at all, it is existing in ear, with a lot of treble energy, sometimes it shoots at you but with well recorded music it can sound amazing for the price, the bass is nice and tight too
> the **** is destroying them though, no need for V80 to exist in my collection anymore


See my post below, I understand what you are saying!


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> I'm sitting on a train with **** plugged in to my Hiby R3 listening to the new Loonypark album. I'm like a pig in ****.


Panda please tell me more about the F3, mine is on the way


----------



## SilverLodestar

I know this is probably an unpopular opinion, but I never really liked the ****, nor did I understand the hype around them. 

I got them a couple months ago, but immediately disliked their timbre. Midrange elements sounded so...off. In fact, nothing really seemed right with them. The treble seemed fairly harsh and overly boosted. Something definitely felt wrong with vocals; they were shouty/hallow (?) and extremely odd to me, especially coming from the Tin T2 and Dunu DN-2002. The bass on them was decent, from what I remember, but nothing special. I’ll have to re-evaluate the ****, but I couldn’t listen to them for more than an hour without wanting to yank them out of my ears (as they were fairly uncomfortable too). The tiny nozzles really impeded the tip rolling process, so maybe I wasn’t getting a good seal or something? At least the cable was nice though. My fiancée ended up stealing it for her T2s since she goes through cables like paper haha. 

Does anyone else kinda feel the same way about them?


----------



## FastAndClean

SilverLodestar said:


> I know this is probably an unpopular opinion, but I never really liked the ****, nor did I understand the hype around them.
> 
> I got them a couple months ago, but immediately disliked their timbre. Midrange elements sounded so...off. In fact, nothing really seemed right with them. The treble seemed fairly harsh and overly boosted. Something definitely felt wrong with vocals; they were shouty/hallow (?) and extremely odd to me, especially coming from the Tin T2 and Dunu DN-2002. The bass on them was decent, from what I remember, but nothing special. I’ll have to re-evaluate the ****, but I couldn’t listen to them for more than an hour without wanting to yank them out of my ears (as they were fairly uncomfortable too). The tiny nozzles really impeded the tip rolling process, so maybe I wasn’t getting a good seal or something? At least the cable was nice though. My fiancée ended up stealing it for her T2s since she goes through cables like paper haha.
> 
> Does anyone else kinda feel the same way about them?


**** is kind of hate it or love it type, no people in the middle, i kind of love it though


----------



## SilverLodestar

FastAndClean said:


> **** is kind of hate it or love it type, no people in the middle, i kind of love it though


I need to try it again soon so I can come to a sure conclusion. What exactly do you like about it?


----------



## FastAndClean

SilverLodestar said:


> I need to try it again soon so I can come to a sure conclusion. What exactly do you like about it?


i really like the treble, it is very fast and extended, also the bass response with mid bass reduction EQ is so clean and deep, the mids are a little bit dry sounding but i like them that way because i have a lot of earphones with warm lush mids and it is good to have something different, i use them with aftermarket tips and 2.5mm balanced cable, probably that makes some difference in the presentation


----------



## chickenmoon

Someone hated them so much he crushed them in a vice, lol...

At about £15 with 3 drivers I have my doubts about the validity of the hype to be honest.


----------



## Danfish98

SilverLodestar said:


> I know this is probably an unpopular opinion, but I never really liked the ****, nor did I understand the hype around them.
> 
> I got them a couple months ago, but immediately disliked their timbre. Midrange elements sounded so...off. In fact, nothing really seemed right with them. The treble seemed fairly harsh and overly boosted. Something definitely felt wrong with vocals; they were shouty/hallow (?) and extremely odd to me, especially coming from the Tin T2 and Dunu DN-2002. The bass on them was decent, from what I remember, but nothing special. I’ll have to re-evaluate the ****, but I couldn’t listen to them for more than an hour without wanting to yank them out of my ears (as they were fairly uncomfortable too). The tiny nozzles really impeded the tip rolling process, so maybe I wasn’t getting a good seal or something? At least the cable was nice though. My fiancée ended up stealing it for her T2s since she goes through cables like paper haha.
> 
> Does anyone else kinda feel the same way about them?


Since you had difficulty with the fit it's possible you didn't have a good seal. That being said, initially mine sounded a bit off like you're describing. Tip rolling\burn in, either real or brain, fixed it. I have to wear them cable up to be comfortable.


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Someone hated them so much he crushed them in a vice, lol...
> 
> At about £15 with 3 drivers I have my doubts about the validity of the hype to be honest.


a lot of people are happy with them, i am not the only one, someone is hearing what i am hearing


----------



## ozziecook

SilverLodestar said:


> I know this is probably an unpopular opinion, but I never really liked the ****, nor did I understand the hype around them.
> 
> I got them a couple months ago, but immediately disliked their timbre. Midrange elements sounded so...off. In fact, nothing really seemed right with them. The treble seemed fairly harsh and overly boosted. Something definitely felt wrong with vocals; they were shouty/hallow (?) and extremely odd to me, especially coming from the Tin T2 and Dunu DN-2002. The bass on them was decent, from what I remember, but nothing special. I’ll have to re-evaluate the ****, but I couldn’t listen to them for more than an hour without wanting to yank them out of my ears (as they were fairly uncomfortable too). The tiny nozzles really impeded the tip rolling process, so maybe I wasn’t getting a good seal or something? At least the cable was nice though. My fiancée ended up stealing it for her T2s since she goes through cables like paper haha.
> 
> Does anyone else kinda feel the same way about them?


No?


----------



## peter123 (May 2, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> a lot of people are happy with them, i am not the only one, someone is hearing what i am hearing



Yeah, I also agree with you but then again what do I know I only own them 

Seriously people having opinions on stuff they have no clue about really gets me worked up because it's so totally meaningless.

Anyway the transparency in the midrange is just magic imo, it's so clean sounding. I also find it impossible to understand that someone would call the treble harsh but YMMV and obviously does in this case.

My least favorite part of them is the bass which is a bit on the soft side making it slightly boomy occasionally. Stil they're very good in most ways and not bad in any for my preference and value for money is just through the roof.

Edit: I must say that my last three IEM's (****, BIE and Z05A ) are all extremely pleasing to me which is nice after a few disappointing purchases lately, especially the F300.


----------



## ozziecook

chickenmoon said:


> Someone hated them so much he crushed them in a vice, lol...
> 
> At about £15 with 3 drivers I have my doubts about the validity of the hype to be honest.



That someone is an idiot. It's just an IEM at £15 - get over it. I worry about that someone's sanity (as much as I worry about his/her taste . 
You can have your doubts. I have my doubts about expensive IEMs and feel like crushing some of the manufacturer's heads in a vice for wasting my money. And boy I've wasted some money. I don't think it wise to judge the quality of an IEM on its price, not that you were saying that in full.
But let's avoid an argument here as I can sense something distasteful brewing just because a few people love them and others have an issue. Look, I'm not defending ****. I don't care. I heard no hype. Just bought them on one review. But we're just sharing opinions and experiences. Maybe there is a discrepancy between sets/tuning. Maybe people aren't tip rolling and checking for seal. Maybe people don't BELIEVE an IEM can perform at that price...
Let's move on from **** as it seems to be spark people off. Let's talk Bose


----------



## chickenmoon

ozziecook said:


> That someone is an idiot. It's just an IEM at £15 - get over it. I worry about that someone's sanity (as much as I worry about his/her taste .
> You can have your doubts. I have my doubts about expensive IEMs and feel like crushing some of the manufacturer's heads in a vice for wasting my money. And boy I've wasted some money. I don't think it wise to judge the quality of an IEM on its price, not that you were saying that in full.
> But let's avoid an argument here as I can sense something distasteful brewing just because a few people love them and others have an issue. Look, I'm not defending ****. I don't care. I heard no hype. Just bought them on one review. But we're just sharing opinions and experiences. Maybe there is a discrepancy between sets/tuning. Maybe people aren't tip rolling and checking for seal. Maybe people don't BELIEVE an IEM can perform at that price...
> Let's move on from **** as it seems to be spark people off. Let's talk Bose



They're only £15 so no big loss if they don't live to the hype for someone who normally spends much more on a set. I might buy them as I don't have anything with a piezo.That's probably a much better idea than purchasing the BL1 to try out a planar which proved to be quite dire, to put it mildly, for more than £100. 

The most I spent on a set is £200 for a used EX1000 and as much for a used IE800, none of which I like at all. I understand someone might get real pissed off if purchasing the latter for the full price and I'm sure there is certainly worse for more money out there.


----------



## zazaboy (May 2, 2019)

@peter123 can you give more info/insight on the ve monks bie and lz z05a? I want to buy these two products ? but I need more info on the mids soundstage and instrument seperation and driveability in low end sources thanks


----------



## Danfish98

When did it become bad to dislike a particular IEM? That's the attitude that leads to every new release being over hyped and nothing good comes from that. I find the **** to be astounding, especially for the tiny price, but it's OK if some don't agree.


----------



## mochill

zazaboy said:


> @peter123 can you give more info/insight on the ve monks bie and lz z05a? I want to buy these two products ? but I need more info on the mids soundstage and instrument seperation and driveability in low end sources thanks


Go for the intime sora light


----------



## SuperLuigi

zazaboy said:


> @peter123 can you give more info/insight on the ve monks bie and lz z05a? I want to buy these two products ? but I need more info on the mids soundstage and instrument seperation and driveability in low end sources thanks


I'm really excited about both products too. I've taken a break from chifi but I'm planning to jump back with with one of those.  I really liked my lz Z03a and I've heard very interesting things about the VE IEMs too.


----------



## Grayes

Any comment about **** DT8 , if so, is it better than **** all around? pairing with Shanling m2x, / fiio x7


----------



## alvinlim2010

mochill said:


> Go for the intime sora light


Wow I finally found someone who has the sora light too! I tried them on at Osaka e earphones and I'm blown away. And got them cheap at sgd40.
Really good all rounder


----------



## mochill

I am also blown away by the sound , compared to everything else


----------



## superuser1

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I also agree with you but then again what do I know I only own them
> 
> Seriously people having opinions on stuff they have no clue about really gets me worked up because it's so totally meaningless.
> 
> ...


That's exactly how i feel about the low end..


----------



## MrDelicious

Danfish98 said:


> When did it become bad to dislike a particular IEM? That's the attitude that leads to every new release being over hyped and nothing good comes from that. I find the **** to be astounding, especially for the tiny price, but it's OK if some don't agree.


You're on Head-fi guy, anything and everything new and shiny is the BEST thing ever.


----------



## peter123

Danfish98 said:


> When did it become bad to dislike a particular IEM? That's the attitude that leads to every new release being over hyped and nothing good comes from that. I find the **** to be astounding, especially for the tiny price, but it's OK if some don't agree.



Of course that's not a problem, it's negative comments about stuff one has not even heard I'm having an issue with. Iirc it's even advised against this in the posting guidelines for this forum.


----------



## peter123

zazaboy said:


> @peter123 can you give more info/insight on the ve monks bie and lz z05a? I want to buy these two products ? but I need more info on the mids soundstage and instrument seperation and driveability in low end sources thanks



I posted some first impressions of the Z05A a few pages back in this thread and will also post some first impressions of the BIE this weekend, most likely here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ven...ie-discussions-and-impressions-thread.905731/


----------



## IryxBRO

peter123 said:


> I posted some first impressions of the Z05A a few pages back in this thread and will also post some first impressions of the BIE this weekend, most likely here:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ven...ie-discussions-and-impressions-thread.905731/



I have also finilized my reviews for Z04A and Z05A. Both would show up in next two days. But SQ wise: both are very good sounding for the parice, Z04A has more engaging V-shaped sound with more bass while Z05A has more uniform and balanced sound...


----------



## randomnin

peter123 said:


> Of course that's not a problem, it's negative comments about stuff one has not even heard I'm having an issue with. Iirc it's even advised against this in the posting guidelines for this forum.


You can still negatively comment the build based on pictures and videos, can't you? Sound is an obvious no-no. Though, one could still dismiss stuff with graphs, provided it is overly horrible or just not to one's tastes or not within wishes\capabilities to equalize. Hooray for thrashing books over covers!


----------



## ozziecook (May 3, 2019)

Danfish98 said:


> When did it become bad to dislike a particular IEM? That's the attitude that leads to every new release being over hyped and nothing good comes from that. I find the **** to be astounding, especially for the tiny price, but it's OK if some don't agree.


I think it's important to understand the difference between informed opinion and uninformed bile. The world is full of the latter at the moment, no?
Nobody has a problem with someone disliking an IEM, if it's an informed opinion and they've tried it. Nothing wrong with @SilverLodestar's view and nobody had a go about it. (Though most of it, perhaps all of it, I personally happen to disagree with - even the cable, which he liked and I don't, ironically. And that's fine too).

It's important, surely, to have healthy scepticism before one tries something... but not good to slate it when one hasn't, simply because people are enjoying that particular thing and want to trample on that enjoyment. That's not pleasant and I detect some of this on headfi - as much as I detect an overhyping of the 'next shiny new thing'. It's all a balance, eh.


----------



## ozziecook

mochill said:


> Go for the intime sora light



Where can you read about these and buy them?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Grayes said:


> Any comment about **** DT8 , if so, is it better than **** all around? pairing with Shanling m2x, / fiio x7


DT8 is just regular 2 BA + 2DD, done right. It was launched before ****. **** is better SQ-wise, DT8 has better ergonomics and fit, also comes with a nicer cable.


----------



## eclein

ozziecook said:


> It’s quite absurd isn’t it. The joy. Oh the joy. To find something so deeply satisfying for that price.



I had 64AUDIO U4SE’s and at $600 they were good but not as good as DT6s and a bunch of others costing less then 10% of the U4SEs. I’m not knocking anybody, manufacturing’s a tough gig and you grab at as much profit as possible-thats the business world. What really baffles me is a consumer buying a $1500.00 iem when they can get the same sound with +/-10% sound quality difference and suddenly they have a higher quality “goosebump” than I do listening to ****!


----------



## mochill

ozziecook said:


> Where can you read about these and buy them?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/intime-sora-giant-killer-iems-from-japan.833462/page-7#post-14933103

I ordered it from buyee


----------



## Starfinder

What good value options are there for an aptx bluetooth adapter for the TRN IM1 iems i have in order. Its got a two point plug uf that helps.


----------



## lilhaiti

Starfinder said:


> What good value options are there for an aptx bluetooth adapter for the TRN IM1 iems i have in order. Its got a two point plug uf that helps.



I use the TRN BT3 with my IM1's and they sound great.  The isolation is pretty good with the IM1 and they fit well so they work well for light workouts and walks outside where they can block out 99% of the world around you.  The BT3 holds a good connection and sounds very clear, and it is comfortable when worn.


----------



## CoiL

ShakyJake said:


> It is amazing what a single dynamic driver can deliver,


Finally got out of that cheap KZ hole? Good for You! 
I also considered 9T sometime but shape/fit wasn`t quite for me. Luckily ended up with KPE which I love to death.


----------



## alvinlim2010 (May 3, 2019)

Just gotten this in the mail, and have to say impressions are positive! Advice is to ditch that awful red tri flange tips. Resolution is not the best but good sparkle and there's bass when u want it


----------



## ShakyJake

chinerino said:


> the highs on v80 was legit quite harsh..... like above average harshness. i mean everyone have diff tolerance for highs....


That was my conclusion as well for the TRN v80. As much as I liked its fit and low end, the harsh treble made me find another IEM.


----------



## ozziecook

ShakyJake said:


> That was my conclusion as well for the TRN v80. As much as I liked its fit and low end, the harsh treble made me find another IEM.



It's got a great low end. Quite clean. The treble, I think we all agree, is a weird one. Tizzy at times...but it's very source and track and file dependent I think. Oddly I quite like it. I find it quite amusing.


----------



## ozziecook (May 3, 2019)

alvinlim2010 said:


> Just gotten this in the mail, and have to say impressions are positive! Advice is to ditch that awful red tri flange tips. Resolution is not the best but good sparkle and there's bass when u want it


Those tips stink, don't they? I've ordered another pair of these IEMS for a friend and the supplier has told me he's included another free pair of those. I don't know what I did to deserve that!
Resolution? About 8/10. Not stunning, but not half bad. But sometimes it's about more than that.


----------



## alvinlim2010

ozziecook said:


> Those tips stink, don't they? I've ordered another pair of these IEMS for a friend and the supplier has told me he's included another free pair of those. I don't know what I did to deserve that!
> Resolution pah. No, true...about 8/10. Not great, not bad. But sometimes it's about more than that.


At this price point it's hard to demand more than what we get. Definitely better than every single KZ out there, a fun sounding iem but will match better than a warm, powerful source


----------



## Wiljen

BrunoC said:


> Yes, but his totally depends on the source!
> The source can really transform the sound of an IEM, from a harsh treble, unbalanced sound to a good-performer. Some IEM are really source-sensitive, some other way less.
> 
> IMO a lot of people doesn't give this factor the necessary attention.
> ...



I've tried the TRN v80 with Opus#1s, AK70mk2, Burson Swing/Fun and the Play, Schiit Bifrost Uber/Magni2 or Asgard 2 and the treble is still grainy, over-stated, and strident.    Sure source matters, but when you make an iem that is so source specific that it fails to perform with good kit, it aint the fault of the source.


----------



## FastAndClean (May 3, 2019)

**** has good resolution, it can pick up thing that are deep in the recording effortlessly, especially it the treble region, it is very evident with high quality recordings and fast pace, some earphones can get confused with fast pace music and start to smear things here and there, not the ****, it is a fast hybrid and the speed is very important, mids and treble sound very fast on ****, it recovers instantly and shows more than slower earphone, the DD bass is fast for a dynamic driver, you have wide bandwidth and fast recovery from note to note, also very good separation between the instruments so you get overall very good resolution
it sure makes the V80 to sound synthetic in comparison


----------



## Wiljen

Grayes said:


> Any comment about **** DT8 , if so, is it better than **** all around? pairing with Shanling m2x, / fiio x7



**** is better than Dt8 for me - I've reviewed both and found the 8 to be sort of a typical V tuning while the 6 is much more balanced.


----------



## chinerino

Wiljen said:


> I've tried the TRN v80 with Opus#1s, AK70mk2, Burson Swing/Fun and the Play, Schiit Bifrost Uber/Magni2 or Asgard 2 and the treble is still grainy, over-stated, and strident.    Sure source matters, but when you make an iem that is so source specific that it fails to perform with good kit, it aint the fault of the source.


point^ btw any reviews on trn x6 so far?


----------



## FastAndClean

chinerino said:


> point^ btw any reviews on trn x6 so far?


they are not shipping them yet, i am waiting


----------



## Wiljen

chinerino said:


> point^ btw any reviews on trn x6 so far?



It's still in the wind, hope to see it soon.


----------



## TechnoidFR

FastAndClean said:


> they are not shipping them yet, i am waiting



For me it just sent yesterday !


----------



## FastAndClean

TechnoidFR said:


> For me it just sent yesterday !


how dare you, how dare you kind sir


----------



## chinerino

Wanna wait for impressions before i buy the x6 hahahaha V80 went smth like.... wow so good but why highs:/ kinda wasted ...still using them but need to evade sibilant tracks :/


----------



## FastAndClean

X6 measure very well, the bass especially is flat down to 20hz, very rare ting with BA s


----------



## TechnoidFR

FastAndClean said:


> how dare you, how dare you kind sir



Like that ! Ah ah ah 
Oh and in free hours in touch ZSN pro and zs10 pro. But I'm not the first ( but I have ca4 and ZSN to comparing )


----------



## TechnoidFR

FastAndClean said:


> X6 measure very well, the bass especially is flat down to 20hz, very rare ting with BA s



With their graph ? We will see in reality


----------



## FastAndClean

TechnoidFR said:


> With their graph ? We will see in reality


----------



## TechnoidFR

T500


----------



## snip3r77

FastAndClean said:


> the **** is soo good that sometimes i am questioning myself "what are you doing?why are you keep buying other in ears?you have everything you need and for like 20$, you should stop, you should stop now and sell everything else, do it, do it now you fool"



listening it with my sdac+ o2. the sub-bass is WOW


----------



## zazaboy

can we have a comparison between kz zs10 pro and ****?


----------



## re.on (May 3, 2019)

Grayes said:


> Any comment about **** DT8 , if so, is it better than **** all around? pairing with Shanling m2x, / fiio x7





mathi8vadhanan said:


> DT8 is just regular 2 BA + 2DD, done right. It was launched before ****. **** is better SQ-wise, DT8 has better ergonomics and fit, also comes with a nicer cable.








I like my **** DT8's small size/nozzle shape. Sound quality is good as well. Now I'm curious about **** if it outperforms DT8 in terms of sound quality.


----------



## Judge17

Hi  all,

I need some help.  The cable I was using has gone to the great cable heaven in the sky and I am looking for a suitable replace.  What do you guys recommend as the best bang the buck in Asian branded cables. Looking for a 3.5, 2 pin cable to drive a 8 driver IEM. I was looking at the 
NICEHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable, but I am open to all suggestions.  Thanks


----------



## assassin10000

Judge17 said:


> Hi  all,
> 
> I need some help.  The cable I was using has gone to the great cable heaven in the sky and I am looking for a suitable replace.  What do you guys recommend as the best bang the buck in Asian branded cables. Looking for a 3.5, 2 pin cable to drive a 8 driver IEM. I was looking at the
> NICEHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable, but I am open to all suggestions.  Thanks



IIRC one of the 8 core's had better conductivity than the 16. I'd check this thread for info:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


----------



## Slater

Judge17 said:


> Hi  all,
> 
> I need some help.  The cable I was using has gone to the great cable heaven in the sky and I am looking for a suitable replace.  What do you guys recommend as the best bang the buck in Asian branded cables. Looking for a 3.5, 2 pin cable to drive a 8 driver IEM. I was looking at the
> NICEHCK 16 Core High Purity Copper Cable, but I am open to all suggestions.  Thanks



Do you have a budget in mind? 

There are good bang for the buck cables at multiple price points.


----------



## Judge17

I would like to stay under the $50 mark.



Slater said:


> Do you have a budget in mind?
> 
> There are good bang for the buck cables at multiple price points.


----------



## Judge17

assassin10000 said:


> IIRC one of the 8 core's had better conductivity than the 16. I'd check this thread for info:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


Thank you I will check it out!


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


>



I'd bet it isn't that ruler flat, simply because I don't know of any driver that rolls off below 20Hz and fits inside and in-ear.  Looking at roll-off not even starting at the cut-off point on the graph, Only the LCD series comes close in an on-ear


----------



## peter123

Wiljen said:


> I'd bet it isn't that ruler flat, simply because I don't know of any driver that rolls off below 20Hz and fits inside and in-ear.  Looking at roll-off not even starting at the cut-off point on the graph, Only the LCD series comes close in an on-ear



The HE560 comes to mind as well but I totally agree with you, the bass extension in that graph doesn't seem likely for a pair of IEM's. Makes me wonder if the rest is valid...


----------



## randomnin

Wiljen said:


> I'd bet it isn't that ruler flat, simply because I don't know of any driver that rolls off below 20Hz and fits inside and in-ear.  Looking at roll-off not even starting at the cut-off point on the graph, Only the LCD series comes close in an on-ear


What are you talking about, every other cheapo Chi-Fi DDs has a good bass extension. This site has good 10Hz-45kHz measurements, take a look at a few examples:
https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/kz-zst.php
https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/tfz-series-2.php
https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/fonge-s500.php
https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/fiio-f5.php
https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/kinera-bd005.php

What is the real problem of that graph is that 3-4kHz dip. You don't just add a 1.5kHz peak and then a -10dB dip, having 6 drivers at the job. There isn't a target curve that has that. Usual Chi-Fi half-assery.


----------



## Wiljen

randomnin said:


> What are you talking about, every other cheapo Chi-Fi DDs has a good bass extension. This site has good 10Hz-45kHz measurements, take a look at a few examples:
> https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/kz-zst.php
> https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/tfz-series-2.php
> https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/fonge-s500.php
> ...



Look at those graphs you posted and follow the dotted line as that is the one in question and every one of them starts to drop well above 20Hz.


----------



## randomnin (May 4, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> Look at those graphs you posted and follow the dotted line as that is the one in question and every one of them starts to drop well above 20Hz.


That line is only pertinent if one uses that singular type of amplifier - a zero impedance (at mid-high freq range) amp with extra low freq impendance. Most smartphone, motherboard and laptop inbuilt amps are not of this sort.

Edit: heh, they even have a tool for pairing an IEM with an amp. The Xiaomi, LG are smartphones, the Lenovo is a laptop. Rest are random amps. As you can see, all of the former have no bass roll-off - https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/param7.php?frhz=1000&delta=0&min=20&max=20000&hmin=-48&hmax=42&hmin2=60&hmax2=150&tit=0&vol0=0&vol1=0&vol2=0&vol3=0&vol4=0&vol5=0&idv6=7&vol6=0&idmain=1793&vol7=0&filter=Применить&idhp=1793&idamp=397&idhp1=1793&idamp1=430&idhp2=1793&idamp2=609&idhp3=1793&idamp3=754&idhp4=1793&idamp4=1115&idhp5=1793&idamp5=1891&idhp6=1793&idamp6=1893&idhp7=1793&idamp7=824&mh165=165&addhp=1793&ma92=92&ma204=204&ma144=144&ma152=152&ma177=177&addamp=824

So you are demonstrably wrong about that dotted line being the one in question.


----------



## deaftpunk

hello fellows, any recommendations for tips to use with the ****'s? I'd like to order some along with them


----------



## Nimweth

deaftpunk said:


> hello fellows, any recommendations for tips to use with the ****'s? I'd like to order some along with them


I am using large Spiral Dots. The wide bore works very well and the shallow profile ensures a good fit.


----------



## peter123

Nimweth said:


> I am using large Spiral Dots. The wide bore works very well and the shallow profile ensures a good fit.



^^This is my favorite tip with them as well


----------



## Nabillion_786

@SilverLodestar dunu 2002 vs tanchjim oxygen?


----------



## deaftpunk

Nimweth said:


> I am using large Spiral Dots. The wide bore works very well and the shallow profile ensures a good fit.





peter123 said:


> ^^This is my favorite tip with them as well



alright ty guys


----------



## snip3r77

Nimweth said:


> I am using large Spiral Dots. The wide bore works very well and the shallow profile ensures a good fit.



same, it's almost vacuum when I use this too


----------



## duyanh43

deaftpunk said:


> hello fellows, any recommendations for tips to use with the ****'s? I'd like to order some along with them



I'm using Spinfit CP100 for ****. Literally Spinfit on all IEM  Best tip ever.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Xduoo X3II. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## CoiL

duyanh43 said:


> I'm using Spinfit CP100 for ****. *Literally Spinfit on all IEM  Best t*ip ever.


I feel sorry for You then because most IEMs react differently to different tips SQ-wise and spinfit could not be always best option for best SQ.


----------



## Slater (May 5, 2019)

CoiL said:


> I feel sorry for You then because most IEMs react differently to different tips SQ-wise and spinfit could not be always best option for best SQ.



Agreed. It makes many of my IEMs Sound considerably worse. I only use them as a last resort, because the eartip core is so long. It is the only way some IEMs with short stubby nozzles will fit. The NiceHCK EP10 is a perfect example of one that I can *only* use with SpinFits.


----------



## randomnin

CoiL said:


> I feel sorry for You then because most IEMs react differently to different tips SQ-wise and spinfit could not be always best option for best SQ.


Maybe it's not a SQ issue, maybe they just can't get a seal or sufficient comfort with any other tips. I, for example, almost always prefer multiflanged ones due to fit issues (namely, seal and the retention of IEMs within my ears, especially during jaw motion). And I am also not particularly bothered by minute changes of the signature (though I've also seen graphs of some THD change due to tips) since I tend to EQ most things.


----------



## Grayes

guys any suggestion for Over-ear headphones under $ 100? (sound preference: wide sound stage, more focus on mids, V shape sound )


----------



## duyanh43

CoiL said:


> I feel sorry for You then because most IEMs react differently to different tips SQ-wise and spinfit could not be always best option for best SQ.



Yeah i know but most of the time my ear fit to the spinfit the best. I also try the Final E but not quite airy in comparison to spinfit and i hate wearing foam típ  Thank you for your opinion, i will try other like Spiral Dot or Symbio if i got a chance


----------



## Slater (May 5, 2019)

Grayes said:


> guys any suggestion for Over-ear headphones under $ 100? (sound preference: wide sound stage, more focus on mids, V shape sound )



The focus on mids is the opposite of V shaped. The bottom of the V is where there is a lack of mids.

Do you mean W shape?

Also, by over ear are you talking about IEMs that go over and behind the ear? Or do you mean over ear (circumaural) full size headphones? Just clarifying, because this thread is for IEMs.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> The focus on mids is the opposite of V shaped. The bottom of the V is where there is a lack of mids.
> 
> Do you mean W shape?
> 
> Also, by over ear are you talking about IEMs that go over and behind the ear? Or do you mean over ear (circumaural) full size headphones? Just clarifying, because this thread is for IEMs.



Should the thread be renamed?  It says  

*Chinese / Asian Brand Info Thread (Portable Headphones and IEMs)*


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Should the thread be renamed?  It says
> 
> *Chinese / Asian Brand Info Thread (Portable Headphones and IEMs)*



Well that’s why I asked for clarification.

Because if he/she is looking for full size, circumaural ChiFi headphones, that would be the on-ear thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/

Renaming this thread would be confusing, because it would be the same thing as that thread.


----------



## Grayes

Slater said:


> The focus on mids is the opposite of V shaped. The bottom of the V is where there is a lack of mids.
> 
> Do you mean W shape?
> 
> Also, by over ear are you talking about IEMs that go over and behind the ear? Or do you mean over ear (circumaural) full size headphones? Just clarifying, because this thread is for IEMs.



ooh my bad i don't read the sub thread correctly


----------



## toddy0191

Slater said:


> Well that’s why I asked for clarification.
> 
> Because if he/she is looking for full size, circumaural ChiFi headphones, that would be the on-ear thread:
> 
> ...



That is the name of this thread already, although I didn't realise until @mbwilson111 pointed it out either.


----------



## Slater (May 6, 2019)

toddy0191 said:


> That is the name of this thread already, although I didn't realise until @mbwilson111 pointed it out either.



I can definitely see where the title can create confusion. I believe what Brooko (the thread creator) intended the thread for was IEMs, because in his 1st post of the thread he says:

“..._The majority of the discussion in this thread is likely to center around budget to mid-range IEMs..._”

I’ve always wondered what he meant by “portable headphones” in the thread title. I assume he was referring to earbuds, as opposed to actual full-size headphones. But then again, *all* headphones are technically portable (compared to speakers).

Regardless, we welcome and try to help everyone!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Well that’s why I asked for clarification.
> 
> Because if he/she is looking for full size, circumaural ChiFi headphones, that would be the on-ear thread:
> 
> ...



I was just thinking it should be named Chinese/Asian IEMs


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I was just thinking it should be named Chinese/Asian IEMs



Agreed


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

**** is understandably divisive. Too much "hassle" for a budget IEM. Requires wide bore tips, powerful source, has seal/fit issues due to shallow nozzle. But, those who're able to check all the above boxes know what they're capable of delivering. They may sound slightly bass anaemic depending upon ones preferences yet they present sound track with finesse. Listening to them is watching a mesmerizing ballerina. I'm a noob and am unapologetic about it. I'm just a bloke who enjoys music and likes to experiment with IEMs/headphones. All of us are different wrt appreciation of sound. And should take all reviews/opinions with pinch of salt. Reviews should be a reference guide and not a bible.

Apologies if this feels like a rant but thought some opinions may act as a stumbling block for fellow Head-fiers in procuring an IEM which may be right down his/her ally.


----------



## FastAndClean

my F3 is coming tomorrow or the day after, i expect destruction of the Kanas Pro, will see


----------



## Slater

I spoke with @Brooko (the thread creator), and he agreed to change the thread title to be less confusing.

Thanks Brooko!


----------



## Riz99

@Slater can the discovery thread be renamed too,it's extremely weird -
*The discovery thread. New BGVP DMG, initial impressions pg2507*


----------



## Slater

Riz99 said:


> @Slater can the discovery thread be renamed too,it's extremely weird -
> *The discovery thread. New BGVP DMG, initial impressions pg2507*



Sure friend. I agree that could be changed as well.

You’d want to contact the thread creator (located as the very 1st post on every thread). Which, according to the link you posted is Dsnuts. It’s totally up to him. However, from what I’ve experienced, thread creators are very helpful and open to ideas for the benefit of the HeadFi community.

So just shoot Dsnuts a PM and explain what you want and why you think it’s a good idea, and see what he says


----------



## chinmie

Dani157 said:


> They may sound slightly bass anaemic



this is what makes me hesitant  because the opinions vary from anemic to straight out bass cannon..i think i need to find a fellow near me who has them to try it myself


----------



## RolledOff

chinmie said:


> this is what makes me hesitant  because the opinions vary from anemic to straight out bass cannon..i think i need to find a fellow near me who has them to try it myself



for me **** has plenty of bass
on the other hand, i found EZAudio D4 anemic, while other said it has good bass

unfortunately i don't have friends with same addiction nearby, so it's always a gamble for me on hyped IEMs


----------



## chinmie

RolledOff said:


> for me **** has plenty of bass
> on the other hand, i found EZAudio D4 anemic, while other said it has good bass
> 
> unfortunately i don't have friends with same addiction nearby, so it's always a gamble for me on hyped IEMs



where do you live? the audio communities in Indonesia are quite active doing offline gathering, there might be one in your area


----------



## RolledOff

chinmie said:


> where do you live? the audio communities in Indonesia are quite active doing offline gathering, there might be one in your area


not Jakarta or cities in java. 
I'm in Lombok island.


----------



## silverfishla

RolledOff said:


> not Jakarta or cities in java.
> I'm in Lombok island.


I’ve been to Lombok!  Beautiful!


----------



## ddmt

RolledOff said:


> not Jakarta or cities in java.
> I'm in Lombok island.



We are on the same boat, pretty every purchase decision is a gamble


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

chinmie said:


> this is what makes me hesitant  because the opinions vary from anemic to straight out bass cannon..i think i need to find a fellow near me who has them to try it myself


I am satisfied with the bass. But bassheads surely won't be satisfied with it. The bass is nice and full for me.


----------



## Jenz

Does anyone know these earphones with changeable cable? Do not know the manufacturer. no information available


----------



## ozziecook

chinmie said:


> this is what makes me hesitant  because the opinions vary from anemic to straight out bass cannon..i think i need to find a fellow near me who has them to try it myself


There’s nothing ‘anaemic’ about the bass at all. I don’t know where that came from. But it almost goes without saying (tho I’m saying it again anyhow!) it helps to have the right fitting tips and amp. 

I know people have an issue with foams but foams REALLY bring out the best in these. 
Personally I have never found foams to crush treble either...and don’t understand that theory beyond the generalised idea that because they are physically thick they probably absorb highs and bring out bass. Sure they can bring some meat to mids and sometimes a thicker overall tone, depending on iem, but I’ve always found sparkle and air where it exists in tracks. I think it’s all down to personal ear/canal shape and taste. 
For me foams on the whole work anyhow. 
Appreciate not for all. But must be careful not to generalise. 

Is **** a gamble at £15? Give up 5 coffees and you’re there


----------



## chinmie

ozziecook said:


> Is **** a gamble at £15? Give up 5 coffees and you’re there



not really, but given that I'm trying to keep my collection in manageable size, i don't want to blindly buy something just to end up in a drawer and never be used again... 

in fact i have true wireless earphones category that i still treat like this (random buying and trying), don't want to add wired iems in that foray 

luckily a friend has one, I'll report back after i try it. who knows, maybe I'll end up buying it


----------



## FastAndClean

chinmie said:


> not really, but given that I'm trying to keep my collection in manageable size, i don't want to blindly buy something just to end up in a drawer and never be used again...
> 
> in fact i have true wireless earphones category that i still treat like this (random buying and trying), don't want to add wired iems in that foray
> 
> luckily a friend has one, I'll report back after i try it. who knows, maybe I'll end up buying it


you will buy two pairs


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> you will buy two pairs


----------



## ozziecook

Does anyone ever go through periods where all their IEMs sound a bit...meh?


----------



## HungryPanda

ozziecook said:


> Does anyone ever go through periods where all their IEMs sound a bit...meh?


 That's when the headphones come out


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> Does anyone ever go through periods where all their IEMs sound a bit...meh?


when i am comparing them yes, for example i have Etymotic ER4S that i love more than any earphone that i have, when i am listening to them they are great, but when i move to some of my others they unveil the flaw of the ER4S, compressed dynamic range, small soundstage, they sound off to me if i compare them to others
edit - oh sorry you meant all earphones, in that case no


----------



## chinmie

ozziecook said:


> Does anyone ever go through periods where all their IEMs sound a bit...meh?



all at the same time? i haven't experienced that yet 



HungryPanda said:


> That's when the headphones come out



or the earbuds 

the ears (at least mine) are easily bored to the same sound. so it's nice and refreshing to have several with different flavor, or better yet, different forms like earbuds, headphones, speakers, etc


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> Does anyone ever go through periods where all their IEMs sound a bit...meh?





HungryPanda said:


> That's when the headphones come out



Or a good pair of earbuds...which is what I have in my ears right now.  A new pair arrived today


----------



## silverfishla

ozziecook said:


> Does anyone ever go through periods where all their IEMs sound a bit...meh?


Maybe you have something coming on, like a cold.  That can happen, or allergies...or deafness.  Turn it down man! . No, really though, a slight cold can do that.


----------



## Markolav

And here we go... Maybe these can satisfy me for a while.


----------



## Wiljen

Posted a review on a dual dynamic four balanced armature iem today on my blog (cant here)   and I found something with it that nobody has mentioned to date that really changes the game for it.  If you own one of these 6 driver hybrids, you need to read more.


----------



## ozziecook

silverfishla said:


> Maybe you have something coming on, like a cold.  That can happen, or allergies...or deafness.  Turn it down man! . No, really though, a slight cold can do that.


Yes. That's what I thought. Sinus issues...hay fever perhaps. Deafness? Eek. What did you say? Can you SPEAK UP?!! 
No, I think it's more likely  a possible sinus issue where the general sweetness and detail seems to be a bit average on ALL IEMs.


----------



## IryxBRO

Markolav said:


> And here we go... Maybe these can satisfy me for a while.



Great choice. Still my favorite one....


----------



## Markolav

IryxBRO said:


> Great choice. Still my favorite one....



How Oxygens soundstage and imaging compares to Idun?


----------



## IryxBRO

Markolav said:


> How Oxygens soundstage and imaging compares to Idun?



Hard to tell. For me - Oxygens are better in any way except some extra resolution of BA in Kinera. Especially when paired with R6Pro. With DTR1 - even more deep and wide soundstage. Maybe Idun Delux can be a better competitor but I don't have those.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (May 7, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Yes. That's what I thought. Sinus issues...hay fever perhaps. Deafness? Eek. What did you say? Can you SPEAK UP?!!
> No, I think it's more likely  a possible sinus issue where the general sweetness and detail seems to be a bit average on ALL IEMs.


I actually had that last week. I put in 5 different pairs of iems and they all sounded mostly the same. At first I didn't even notice but when I noticed that iems that don't sound like each other did, I got scared. Oh crap! I screwed somn up. Everything sounded sorta bassy and muddy. Then I came down with a tooth infection. Whole head throbbin kind of stuff. Now Im on atibiotics awaiting a friggen root canal. YAY me!

Anyway, as weird as it sounds the infection screwed up my hearing for a couple days. Im good now sans the root canal.


----------



## HerrXRDS

How does the Toneking TK12/SW III hold up to all these new offerings? I was thinking to get one to fit the huge soundstage/big bass spot.


----------



## FastAndClean

look at that thing, just look at it, oh my


----------



## FastAndClean

OMG @HungryPanda that thing has very clean and forward upper mids, amazing mids, that planar is doing a damn fine job


----------



## HungryPanda (May 8, 2019)

They are rather splendid those F3's. I'm still evaluating them. Look terrific though.


----------



## nxnje

I've put my v80s back in my ears today and i have to say i enjoy them a lot even if they have sibilance (which is usually hate and cannot stand) but the v80s are just special.
They're technically terrific.. dubstep is well resolved in any sense with these little babies, plus they're comfy and lightweight.

Is there someone here that managed how to get rid of the sibilance without EQing? Maybe some non-destructive mods?


----------



## Slater

nxnje said:


> I've put my v80s back in my ears today and i have to say i enjoy them a lot even if they have sibilance (which is usually hate and cannot stand) but the v80s are just special.
> They're technically terrific.. dubstep is well resolved in any sense with these little babies, plus they're comfy and lightweight.
> 
> Is there someone here that managed how to get rid of the sibilance without EQing? Maybe some non-destructive mods?



You should be able to do the ZST Foam Mod, which was commonly used to eliminate the sibilance on the ZST:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1167#post-13480650

The V80 should be exactly the same process.


----------



## Makahl

nxnje said:


> I've put my v80s back in my ears today and i have to say i enjoy them a lot even if they have sibilance (which is usually hate and cannot stand) but the v80s are just special.
> They're technically terrific.. dubstep is well resolved in any sense with these little babies, plus they're comfy and lightweight.
> 
> Is there someone here that managed how to get rid of the sibilance without EQing? Maybe some non-destructive mods?



The Slater's mod is more efficient but if you aren't up to open the nozzle grill you can try micropore tape instead for a similar effect, like in this example:



>


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> You should be able to do the ZST Foam Mod, which was commonly used to eliminate the sibilance on the ZST:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1167#post-13480650
> 
> The V80 should be exactly the same process.



Last time i opened the grill it was on the Xiaomi piston fresh.
I've never managed to put the grill on again.. 



Makahl said:


> The Slater's mod is more efficient but if you aren't up to open the nozzle grill you can try micropore tape instead for a similar effect, like in this example:


Micropore tape is like chirurgic tape used in the hospitals?


----------



## Makahl

nxnje said:


> Micropore tape is like chirurgic tape used in the hospitals?



Yes! I've been using the 3M micropore and it works like charm for taming sibilant treble peaks.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## Slater (Jul 20, 2019)

Makahl said:


> The Slater's mod is more efficient but if you aren't up to open the nozzle grill you can try micropore tape instead for a similar effect, like in this example:





nxnje said:


> Last time i opened the grill it was on the Xiaomi piston fresh.
> I've never managed to put the grill on again..
> 
> Micropore tape is like chirurgic tape used in the hospitals?





Makahl said:


> Yes! I've been using the 3M micropore and it works like charm for taming sibilant treble peaks.



Yeah, if you’re the type of person that has 10 thumbs, then I would stick to the 3M micropore method.

Be aware that there’s 3M *Micro*pore and 3M *Trans*pore tape.

3M Micropore is a white ‘paper’ tape that is porous and made up of random strands of fibers. That’s the one you want.

Here’s a closeup of Micropore paper tape:




3M Transpore tape is a translucent clear ‘plastic’ tape, with a grid of uniform holes punched in it. That’s *not* the one you want. Transpore tape can be used for other mods, but not in this case.

Here’s a closeup of Transpore tape. See the grid of tiny pin holes?



You can buy both everywhere - at Walmart, you local drug store, local hospital or health clinic, local health co-op, Amazon, Aliexpress, etc. It’s very cheap. You may see it referred to by the medical community as the generic/slang terms of “paper tape” and “plastic tape”.

If you know anyone who works in the medical field (like a doctor, nurse, medical assistant, veterinarian, etc), they’ll have dozens and dozens of partially used up rolls laying around everywhere which they’ll happily give you for free if you nicely ask. Especially if you say you don’t care what width take they give you, how beat up the roll is, or how much is left on the roll.

For modding, you only need extremely tiny strips. So even a roll of tape that’s mostly used up when you get it, can last you years. I have a number of rolls with plenty of tape left for modding, which I got for free.


----------



## Mybutthurts

They look lovely..what are they?

Bet they are finger print collectors.



FastAndClean said:


>


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


>



Looking good!


----------



## FastAndClean

Mybutthurts said:


> They look lovely..what are they?
> 
> Bet they are finger print collectors.


that is NICEHCK F3, extremely technical performers, very different from other hybrids, no boosted bass here, the fans of Etymotic ER4S will love them, i will listen a little bit more before my first impressions


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Looking good!


they look amazing in person, the build is like semi custom fit but all from metal, very impressive stuff


----------



## Mybutthurts

I'll look forward to reading that.

Thanks.


----------



## FastAndClean (May 8, 2019)

OK first impressions of the NICEHCK F3 - the bass is very flat, there is no boost anywhere, the bass is so fast and tight that it sound like BA bass with one very important difference, you will get all the texture and details that a good DD bass is famous for, lower mids are flat as a board, there is no warmth or thickness, upper mids are forward (think Ety ER4S) extremely clean sounding, never heard anything like it, maybe Ortofon Q5 but cleaner, treble have some brightness, again extremely clean and realistic, very high quality treble, the imaging is razor sharp and precise, the soundstage is wide similar to Kanas Pro, detail retrieval - over the top, i have to make comparison with the ER4S later, it will show you every flaw from a bad recording, every note of overcooked bass, every note of compressed dirty sounding treble, with good recording you will be rewarded  with incredible amount of details
that is a new tuning for hybrid, most of them are forced, boosted in the bass and treble, here is something different and rare, i hope that more chi fi will take that direction
that is it for now


----------



## Arkady Duntov

Slater said:


> [...]Be aware that there’s 3M *Micro*pore and 3M *Trans*pore tape.



Another one to watch our for is 3M's *Dura*pore tape. I forget what the doctor's office called it when they gave me what was left of a roll. It's different from Micropore and Transpore.


----------



## silverfishla

FastAndClean said:


> OK first impressions of the NICEHCK F3 - the bass is very flat, there is no boost anywhere, the bass is so fast and tight that it sound like BA bass with one very important difference, you will get all the texture and details that a good DD bass is famous for, lower mids are flat as a board, there is no warmth or thickness, upper mids are forward (think Ety ER4S) extremely clean sounding, never heard anything like it, maybe Ortofon Q5 but cleaner, treble have some brightness, again extremely clean and realistic, very high quality treble, the imaging is razor sharp and precise, the soundstage is wide similar to Kanas Pro, detail retrieval - over the top, i have to make comparison with the ER4S later, it will show you every flaw from a bad recording, every note of overcooked bass, every note of compressed dirty sounding treble, with good recording you will be rewarded  with incredible amount of details
> that is a new tuning for hybrid, most of them are forced, boosted in the bass and treble, here is something different and rare, i hope that more chi fi will take that direction
> that is it for now


This sounds right up my alley.  Thanks a lot!!  Was trying to scale back....


----------



## Slater

Check it out...I present the "Flip Tip" mod.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/


----------



## sodesuka

Just got JVC FD7 (technically an Asian brand . They're decently competent, could sound surprisingly refined given their price but only when the track doesn't have a lot of high energy in it, kinda goes out of windows then lol. Will give it a bit more time, but currently they're about on the same playing field with Moondrop Aria at least.


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> OK first impressions of the NICEHCK F3 - the bass is very flat, there is no boost anywhere, the bass is so fast and tight that it sound like BA bass with one very important difference, you will get all the texture and details that a good DD bass is famous for, lower mids are flat as a board, there is no warmth or thickness, upper mids are forward (think Ety ER4S) extremely clean sounding, never heard anything like it, maybe Ortofon Q5 but cleaner, treble have some brightness, again extremely clean and realistic, very high quality treble, the imaging is razor sharp and precise, the soundstage is wide similar to Kanas Pro, detail retrieval - over the top, i have to make comparison with the ER4S later, it will show you every flaw from a bad recording, every note of overcooked bass, every note of compressed dirty sounding treble, with good recording you will be rewarded  with incredible amount of details
> that is a new tuning for hybrid, most of them are forced, boosted in the bass and treble, here is something different and rare, i hope that more chi fi will take that direction
> that is it for now


How about sub-bass roll-off?


Slater said:


> Check it out...I present the "Flip Tip" mod.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/


These instantly remind me my ultra-wide bore HS930i tips I use with IT01.


----------



## FastAndClean (May 9, 2019)

CoiL said:


> How about sub-bass roll-off?


they have no roll of, just not a lot of bass, KP sound bassy in comparison and slow


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> Check it out...I present the "Flip Tip" mod.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/



You got me curious now. Can't wait to try it.
You're the king here Slater.


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> *they have no roll of*, just not a lot of bass


Have graph to confirm that? I doubt it having NO roll-off in sub-bass, especially being planar @ low-end.


----------



## FastAndClean (May 9, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Have graph to confirm that? I doubt it having NO roll-off in sub-bass, especially being planar @ low-end.


i dont have a graph, i am just listening to them, they sound like the bass is very flat, planars by the way have the flattest deepest bass in full size headphones, however i think the planar driver is for the mids here, Dsnuts asked Jim and he told him that the planar is for the mids, i am not too sure though, the bass is very clean and fast sounding, not a very typical thing for a dynamic driver bass


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> i dont have a graph, i am just listening to them, they sound like the bass is very flat, planars by the way have the flattest deepest bass in full size headphones, however i think the planar driver is for the mids here, Dsnuts asked Jim and he told him that the planar is for the mids, i am not too sure though, the bass is very clean and fast sounding, not a very typical think for a dynamic driver bass


While I account Your opinion, I`m still waiting for graphs to prove Your words. Hope someone measures those soon


----------



## FastAndClean

purchased a second pair of F3, i really hope that i made a right decision, not over hyped one, that think is unique i don't want to risk it being discontinued or something in the future 
time to sell some stuff now


----------



## ozziecook

Does anyone know where to buy KZ Starline tips? I’ve looked on aliex and eBay but can’t find any by that title.


----------



## assassin10000 (May 9, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Does anyone know where to buy KZ Starline tips? I’ve looked on aliex and eBay but can’t find any by that title.



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32723329957.html

Search "kz ear tips"


----------



## dondonut

ozziecook said:


> Does anyone know where to buy KZ Starline tips? I’ve looked on aliex and eBay but can’t find any by that title.



Might as well buy a 30 pack on ebay for the same price: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/30Pcs-Medi...ack-Tip-for-KZ-ED12-ZS2-ATE-ZS3-/253021037529

A tip for finding stuff like this, use google: 'starlines ebay site:head-fi.org' as search term led me to a post with this link in a few clicks! I did know this link is posted now and then tho, that helps


----------



## ozziecook

assassin10000 said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32723329957.html
> 
> Search "kz ear tips"


Cheers guys!! Off topic but did anyone watch the Spurs match last night? OMG!!!


----------



## ozziecook

assassin10000 said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32723329957.html
> 
> Search "kz ear tips"


Cheers guys!! Off topic but did anyone watch the Spurs match last night? OMG!!!


----------



## Slater

ozziecook said:


> Does anyone know where to buy KZ Starline tips? I’ve looked on aliex and eBay but can’t find any by that title.



15 pairs (in any size) for $0.99

https://www.ebay.com/itm/30Pcs-Large-Black-Replacement-Silicone-Ear-Bud-Tip-for-KZ-ED12-ZS2-ATE-ZS3/252969823455


----------



## ozziecook

Slater said:


> 15 pairs (in any size) for $0.99
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/30Pcs-Large-Black-Replacement-Silicone-Ear-Bud-Tip-for-KZ-ED12-ZS2-ATE-ZS3/252969823455



Lovely. Thanks.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## mbwilson111 (May 9, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Does anyone know where to buy KZ Starline tips? I’ve looked on aliex and eBay but can’t find any by that title.



You won't find them by that name.  Starline is a nickname given to those tips by a fellow Headfier a long time ago.  Now it seems like it should be the official name    I have used the same Ebay seller that the others just linked you to.   In fact, I have a couple of packs of large on the way for my husband.  I hope 30 pairs will be enough.. .this time.   I still have a half pack of medium remaining but I do not plan to buy more iems.   I am very happy with the IDUN that arrived last week plus I am enjoying buds more and more.  Those still keep arriving in batches... lol. 

Now I might have to do a search to help me remember who first called those particular KZ tips Starlines.

edit: found it... it was @CoiL in the KZ thread October 2016.


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> You won't find them by that name.  Starline is a nickname given to those tips by a fellow Headfier a long time ago.  Now it seems like it should be the official name    I have used the same Ebay seller that the others just linked you to.   In fact, I have a couple of packs of large on the way for my husband.  I hope 30 pairs will be enough.. .this time.   I still have a half pack of medium remaining but I do not plan to buy more iems.   I am very happy with the IDUN that arrived last week plus I am enjoying buds more and more.  Those still keep arriving in batches... lol.
> 
> Now I might have to do a search to help me remember who first called those particular KZ tips Starlines.
> 
> edit: found it... it was @CoiL in the KZ thread October 2016.



Thanks. 
IDUN? Are they the Spinfit tips?


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 9, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I do not plan to buy more iems. I am very happy with the IDUN that arrived last week plus I am enjoying buds more and more. Those still keep arriving in batches... lol.





ozziecook said:


> Thanks.
> IDUN? Are they the Spinfit tips?



No, I had just meant I might not need more bags of tips because I do not want to buy more iems, being well satisfied by my new IDUN  (Kinera IDUN IEM).  I thought I posted a picture in here but maybe I didn't.

One of the stock tip options are on it in that photo but I have since switched to Starlines.







I just realized the reason for your confusion.  The Spinfits are made by DUNU.


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> No, I had just meant I might not need more bags of tips because I do not want to buy more iems, being well satisfied by my new IDUN  (Kinera IDUN IEM).  I thought I posted a picture in here but maybe I didn't.
> 
> One of the stock tip options are on it in that photo but I have since switched to Starlines.
> 
> ...


Ah yes...you did post a pic. We all marvelled at the beauty. What do you like about the SQ? (Or did you post that too?)


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


> OK first impressions of the NICEHCK F3 - the bass is very flat, there is no boost anywhere, the bass is so fast and tight that it sound like BA bass with one very important difference, you will get all the texture and details that a good DD bass is famous for, lower mids are flat as a board, there is no warmth or thickness, upper mids are forward (think Ety ER4S) extremely clean sounding, never heard anything like it, maybe Ortofon Q5 but cleaner, treble have some brightness, again extremely clean and realistic, very high quality treble, the imaging is razor sharp and precise, the soundstage is wide similar to Kanas Pro, detail retrieval - over the top, i have to make comparison with the ER4S later, it will show you every flaw from a bad recording, every note of overcooked bass, every note of compressed dirty sounding treble, with good recording you will be rewarded  with incredible amount of details
> that is a new tuning for hybrid, most of them are forced, boosted in the bass and treble, here is something different and rare, i hope that more chi fi will take that direction
> that is it for now



Mine is still in the mail, can't wait to get this one now - sounds like a winner.


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> Mine is still in the mail, can't wait to get this one now - sounds like a winner.


be sure to use them with well mastered recordings, on a bad ones you will be warned


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


> be sure to use them with well mastered recordings, on a bad ones you will be warned



I just got done reviewing the Hifiman He6SE - tell me about it.   If anyone sneezed in the same county as the recording studio you heard it.


----------



## FastAndClean (May 9, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> I just got done reviewing the Hifiman He6SE - tell me about it.   If anyone sneezed in the same county as the recording studio you heard it.


i see you have HD700, i had that one too, the treble is similar to the F3, however i think F3 has less edge to it and with better quality, HD700 had that 6.5khz peak that was killing me, F3 has a peak probably a little bit higher, around 8khz, they are not so intense in the treble like the HD700 but they are bright for sure, on some tracks it will test you


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


> i see you have HD700, i had that one too, the treble is similar to the F3, however i think F3 has less edge to it and with better quality, HD700 had that 6.5khz peak that was killing me, F3 has a peak probably a little bit higher, around 8khz, they are not so intense in the treble like the HD700 but they are bright for sure, on some tracks it will test you



try the Anax mod on the HD700 - helps smooth that out.   https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/diy-modification-sennheiser-hd-800-anaxilus-mod


----------



## FastAndClean

Wiljen said:


> try the Anax mod on the HD700 - helps smooth that out.   https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/diy-modification-sennheiser-hd-800-anaxilus-mod


i sold them long time ago


----------



## peter123

Wiljen said:


> try the Anax mod on the HD700 - helps smooth that out.   https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/diy-modification-sennheiser-hd-800-anaxilus-mod



Yeah, for me that mod saved them. Everything just felt right to me after doing it. I still use them quite a lot.

I'd the new HE6 sounds like the old one that is definitely the pair I'd buy if I was to get one more expensive headphone.


----------



## Wiljen

peter123 said:


> Yeah, for me that mod saved them. Everything just felt right to me after doing it. I still use them quite a lot.
> 
> I'd the new HE6 sounds like the old one that is definitely the pair I'd buy if I was to get one more expensive headphone.



It does, I had both on hand to play with and the differences are almost entirely cosmetic.  I found the change in pads was responsible for about 95% of the differences in sound between the two.   Its rare for me, but I preferred the Dekoni Velour pads as the sheepskin pushed bass a bit too forward.


----------



## flameas

Has anyone ordered 
*NICEHCK SP12** or 
 NICEHCK HKX ?
*
I have the NiceHCK NK10 and I like them very much. A definite improvement over similarly priced Sennheiser IE80S.


----------



## FastAndClean

flameas said:


> Has anyone ordered
> *NICEHCK SP12** or
> NICEHCK HKX ?
> *
> I have the NiceHCK NK10 and I like them very much. A definite improvement over similarly priced Sennheiser IE80S.


Oh wow, that SP12 faceplate looks similar to the QDC flagship Anole


----------



## Nimweth

I have this one coming soon. Single DD, MMCX with 6N single crystal cable. Should be interesting!
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10000...5MMCX-Headphone-with-Metal-Plated-LOGO-Earbud


----------



## thebigredpolos

mbwilson111 said:


> No, I had just meant I might not need more bags of tips because I do not want to buy more iems, being well satisfied by my new IDUN  (Kinera IDUN IEM).  I thought I posted a picture in here but maybe I didn't.
> 
> One of the stock tip options are on it in that photo but I have since switched to Starlines.
> 
> I just realized the reason for your confusion.  The Spinfits are made by DUNU.



Where the stock tips just regular silicone, or were they the Final E-type tips (which I quite like) that came with the Deluxe edition?


----------



## mbwilson111

thebigredpolos said:


> Where the stock tips just regular silicone, or were they the Final E-type tips (which I quite like) that came with the Deluxe edition?



I have this photo that shows everything that came with it including three different  sets of silicone tips.  You can zoom in on the tips but they do not seem to be anything like the ones that came with my Final E3000.  I just had a look at those and they feel different.. kind of sticky.  I like them.

I only tried the wider bore ones on the left and those did not do it for me.  I could have tried one of the other sets but some Starlines were sitting on the coffee table next to me so I just used them and they seem perfect.  Might change my mind later.  Sometimes its a different fit on a different day.

Here is the photo









ozziecook said:


> Ah yes...you did post a pic. We all marvelled at the beauty. What do you like about the SQ? (Or did you post that too?)



Yeah I posted an official Kinera photo when I ordered it.    Each abalone faceplate has its own unique pattern.  I don't know how they got such a great shot.  These are really hard to photograph.  This was the best I could get of one of mine.  As for sound, all I can say right now it I can't really imagine how my music could sound any better.   But, that is what I do... I just get lost in my music and don't worry about the gear.   Someone in another thread told me that my subjective opinion is useless without scientific  proof to back it up.  I feel no need to justify myself to him.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> Someone in another thread told me that my subjective opinion is useless without scientific  proof to back it up.  I feel no need to justify myself to him.


----------



## thebigredpolos

mbwilson111 said:


> I have this photo that shows everything that came with it including three different  sets of silicone tips.  You can zoom in on the tips but they do not seem to be anything like the ones that came with my Final E3000.  I just had a look at those and they feel different.. kind of sticky.  I like them.


Definitely sounds/looks like the E-type tips weren't in the original Idun.  There was even a little message on the box that "Ear tips provided by Final Audio Design."  I received 2 sets of each size (except medium as I only received medium the tan-ish core, which unfortunately is the size I use), one set has a tan-ish colored core, and the other is a darker brown.  I really like those tips as well.  And I know what you mean about the faceplates being different (and hard to photograph), I was hoping for at least as much green as was shown in the Kinera-provided photos of the Idun Deluxe, but mine are much more dark purple.


----------



## NeonHD

Man where the heck are all the reviews for the JVC HA-FXH30? I can only find B9Scrambler's review, he can't possibly be the only one who has reviewed them...


----------



## B9Scrambler

NeonHD said:


> Man where the heck are all the reviews for the JVC HA-FXH30? I can only find B9Scrambler's review, he can't possibly be the only one who has reviewed them...



There might be some Japanese reviews. Otherwise, mine is all you get.


----------



## thejoker13

mbwilson111 said:


> I have this photo that shows everything that came with it including three different  sets of silicone tips.  You can zoom in on the tips but they do not seem to be anything like the ones that came with my Final E3000.  I just had a look at those and they feel different.. kind of sticky.  I like them.
> 
> I only tried the wider bore ones on the left and those did not do it for me.  I could have tried one of the other sets but some Starlines were sitting on the coffee table next to me so I just used them and they seem perfect.  Might change my mind later.  Sometimes its a different fit on a different day.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your purchase, they're beautiful!! I have had these in my purchase cart for months and just haven't pulled the trigger for some reason. Do you feel that these sound better than the nine tails? I know sound is personal, but I'm just interested in any kind of comparison that you may be able to help me with.


----------



## Slater (May 9, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> But, that is what I do... I just get lost in my music and don't worry about the gear.   Someone in another thread told me that my subjective opinion is useless without scientific  proof to back it up.  *I feel no need to justify myself to him*.



Nor should you. Your opinion is just as valid as the next person's.

I can take 1 bite of steak or 1 sip of bourbon and know if I like it or not. I can then provide a perfectly valid opinion and describe my experience, despite a total lack of "scientific proof" to back up that opinion.

Besides, we're not talking about the physics of particle accelerators, or how to build a suspension bridge with a specific span and load bearing requirements here (both of which should require "scientific proof" when formulating an opinion). We're talking about a headphone either sounding good to your ears or not, and no one knows what you like better than you.

As I tell my kid when someone says something that's upsetting "_opinions are like ***holes; everybody's got one_".


----------



## Veyska

Veyska said:


> On the subject of BA bass, I find myself curious but given I've got what for me is a surfeit of IEMs (and the CCA C10 is now my primary travel "headphones" to boot) I also find myself feeling rather frugal.  There any reasonably good all-BA (one or plural, not fussy) IEMs below the KZ AS06 in price?  Optimally in the <=15$ range but that's not a hard cap...  Skimmed back several pages and didn't spot anything, but I also wasn't reading every post in-depth.


Don't think I ever got a response, and window-shopping on AE during their sale reminded me I'm still curious about BA bass so h'up we go again.

Honestly I should just buy the blasted AS06 and be done with it, but it's juuuust expensive enough I keep hesitating.  >->  I mean, it's cheaper than KZ and CCA's 10-/16-BA IEMs or FiiO's pretty red/blue FA1...


----------



## ScottPilgrim

NeonHD said:


> Man where the heck are all the reviews for the JVC HA-FXH30? I can only find B9Scrambler's review, he can't possibly be the only one who has reviewed them...


well they definitely arent chinese. At the rate japanese are catching up with super cool sounding high-end iems and mid-fi iems, I feel that someone should open up a japanese iem thread. Anyone??


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> HD700 had that 6.5khz peak that was killing me, F3 has a peak probably a little bit higher, around *8khz*


That might kill it for me. I`m sensitive to 6.2-7.5-8kHz. I hope it is somewhere up @ 9kHz and foward, that I would like.
Waiting for reviews with FR graphs.


----------



## peter123 (May 10, 2019)

ScottPilgrim said:


> well they definitely arent chinese. At the rate japanese are catching up with super cool sounding high-end iems and mid-fi iems, I feel that someone should open up a japanese iem thread. Anyone??



I'm pretty sure Japan is in Asia and as this is the Chinese/Asian brand thread I don't see the problem.....


----------



## Slater (May 10, 2019)

peter123 said:


> I'm pretty sure Japan is in Asia and as this is the Chinese/Asian brand thread I don't see the problem.....



Yeah, the thread used to be Chinese IEMs. Then the same exact argument about Japan (and maybe Singapore if I remember correctly) came up about 2 years ago. So the thread was changed to include all of Asia.


----------



## CoiL

Except that Japanese products are usually generalized as highest quality and I tend to agree with that. Imo, china-made and japan-made don`t fit in same sentence if You know what I mean and I personally would like to see thread with 100% Japan and Korean made IEMs/headphones, but that`s just me


----------



## nxnje

CoiL said:


> Except that Japanese products are usually generalized as highest quality and I tend to agree with that. Imo, china-made and japan-made don`t fit in same sentence if You know what I mean and I personally would like to see thread with 100% Japan and Korean made IEMs/headphones, but that`s just me



I'd really like to see a Japanese IEMs Thread.
Why not making one? I do not even know japanese IEMs.

Could someone here mention a very affordable (like 30$) pair of japanese stuff? I'm curious to see.


----------



## CactusPete23

nxnje said:


> I'd really like to see a Japanese IEMs Thread.
> Why not making one? I do not even know japanese IEMs.
> 
> Could someone here mention a very affordable (like 30$) pair of japanese stuff? I'm curious to see.


Only Japanese ones that cheap that I can think of are made in China !


----------



## nxnje

CactusPete23 said:


> Only Japanese ones that cheap that I can think of are made in China !



Yea, production costs are way lower..

Could you name some of em?


----------



## FastAndClean

F3 have the so called "Japanese tuning", but they are Chinese, they are probably made for the Japanese market though


----------



## CactusPete23

nxnje said:


> Yea, production costs are way lower..
> 
> Could you name some of em?


A ton of Sony's like the Sony MH755


----------



## darmanastartes (May 10, 2019)

I received the Tanchjim Oxygen yesterday.
I've listened to them for a few hours. First impressions are very positive. Clean, fast and airy. Highly resolving, revealing of poorly recorded material.
Graphs and comparisons below:
*Tanchjim Oxygen *



*Tanchjim Oxygen vs Simgot EM1*



*Tanchjim Oxygen vs Nicehck M6 (aka BGVP DMG)*




As always, my measurements were conducted with a Dayton iMM-6 microphone using a vinyl tubing coupler and a calibrated USB sound interface. There is a resonance peak between 7-10k. The measurements are presented with 1/24th smoothing and without compensation. Measurements above 10k are not reliable.
My review of the Simgot EM1 will be up on Head-Fi and my blog this weekend.


----------



## audio123 (May 10, 2019)

For those interested, Unboxing & Quick Impression of BGVP DMS. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 

*Quick Impression*
A step up from the DMG with a lighter bass presentation, clearer midrange and airier treble expression. There is an effective amount of space rendered without feeling dense. Don't really fancy the DMG due to the heavy mid-bass that gives a bloated feeling but the DMS is an easy recommendation.


----------



## fairx

nxnje said:


> I'd really like to see a Japanese IEMs Thread.
> Why not making one? I do not even know japanese IEMs.
> 
> Could someone here mention a very affordable (like 30$) pair of japanese stuff? I'm curious to see.


funny that a few pages back someone mention Intime Sora Light iem from Japan and it pique my interest that I ordered one myself. Its almost exlusive to Japan market though. Cost around 35-40usd.


----------



## mbwilson111

thejoker13 said:


> Congrats on your purchase, they're beautiful!! I have had these in my purchase cart for months and just haven't pulled the trigger for some reason. Do you feel that these sound better than the nine tails? I know sound is personal, but I'm just interested in any kind of comparison that you may be able to help me with.



I could try to compare in a few days if you tell me which filter combination to use on the Nine Tail to use for the comparison.  I am not going to do all nine However, because I love most of my gear I tend to think of things just being different rather than better or worse...especially when comparing two IEMs that are already excellent. BTW I find both to be comfortable.


----------



## Podster (May 10, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> No, I had just meant I might not need more bags of tips because I do not want to buy more iems, being well satisfied by my new IDUN  (Kinera IDUN IEM).  I thought I posted a picture in here but maybe I didn't.
> 
> One of the stock tip options are on it in that photo but I have since switched to Starlines.
> 
> ...



Pod just stopped in to say them sure are PURDY I may be just a wee bit more partial to the black 16 core and Auvio's but you have excellent taste 





You say Chinese Asian do ya, would this setup qualify?


----------



## loomisjohnson

NeonHD said:


> Man where the heck are all the reviews for the JVC HA-FXH30? I can only find B9Scrambler's review, he can't possibly be the only one who has reviewed them...


i think i did a quickie on the old aproear site--i liked 'em. to my recollection they were v-shaped with a very wide stage; the bass was big but a little slow but pretty natural sounding overall.


----------



## DocHoliday (May 10, 2019)

NeonHD said:


> Man where the heck are all the reviews for the JVC HA-FXH30? I can only find B9Scrambler's review, he can't possibly be the only one who has reviewed them...





B9Scrambler said:


> There might be some Japanese reviews. Otherwise, mine is all you get.





ScottPilgrim said:


> well they definitely arent chinese. At the rate japanese are catching up with super cool sounding high-end iems and mid-fi iems, I feel that someone should open up a japanese iem thread. Anyone??





peter123 said:


> I'm pretty sure Japan is in Asia and as this is the Chinese/Asian brand thread I don't see the problem.....





Slater said:


> Yeah, the thread used to be Chinese IEMs. Then the same exact argument about Japan (and maybe Singapore if I remember correctly) came up about 2 years ago. So the thread was changed to include all of Asia.





CoiL said:


> Except that Japanese products are usually generalized as highest quality and I tend to agree with that. Imo, china-made and japan-made don`t fit in same sentence if You know what I mean and I personally would like to see thread with 100% Japan and Korean made IEMs/headphones, but that`s just me





nxnje said:


> I'd really like to see a Japanese IEMs Thread.
> Why not making one? I do not even know japanese IEMs.
> 
> Could someone here mention a very affordable (like 30$) pair of japanese stuff? I'm curious to see.







 




 


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/japanese-brand-iem-thread.906467/


----------



## Podster

DocHoliday said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/japanese-brand-iem-thread.906467/



Damn Doc, that matching cable and tip cores are to die for. Makes those babies look like a $50 iem


----------



## DocHoliday

Podster said:


> Damn Doc, that matching cable and tip cores are to die for. Makes those babies look like a $50 iem



Truth is they sound as pleasant as they look. 

One more time....



 

I'll have to photograph my second re-cabled pair and at some point post a pic of those as well.


----------



## ScottPilgrim

nxnje said:


> I'd really like to see a Japanese IEMs Thread.
> Why not making one? I do not even know japanese IEMs.
> 
> Could someone here mention a very affordable (like 30$) pair of japanese stuff? I'm curious to see.


Take a look at intime IEMs. Also Co-Donguris!

And Final E2k/E1k/E3k are kinda affordable I guess.


----------



## mochill

fairx said:


> funny that a few pages back someone mention Intime Sora Light iem from Japan and it pique my interest that I ordered one myself. Its almost exlusive to Japan market though. Cost around 35-40usd.


Start with the intime sora , sora light and sora light 2019 edition for japanese iem


----------



## Podster (May 10, 2019)

DocHoliday said:


> Truth is they sound as pleasant as they look.
> 
> One more time....
> 
> ...



Stop teasing me unless your saying you'll set me up with a pair just like those

@mochill & @ScottPilgrim , been eyeing these for a little while now. Look unassuming but have read some good press on them 
https://www.amazon.com/Intime-SORA-earphone-compatible-resolution/dp/B01NANS7B2


----------



## DocHoliday

Podster said:


> Stop teasing me unless your saying you'll set me up with a pair just like those



Let me get back to you on that. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Podster

DocHoliday said:


> Let me get back to you on that. I'll see what I can do.



You keep this up and I'm going to have to add you to my Christmas list


----------



## HungryPanda

Those Intime Sora's look a lot like the old Trinity Hyperions


----------



## Podster

HungryPanda said:


> Those Intime Sora's look a lot like the old Trinity Hyperions



Hmm, does seem so eh! Sora's might be a scooch longer Their cable seems reminiscent of the latter TA cables to me as well! Oh Bob


----------



## NeonHD

B9Scrambler said:


> There might be some Japanese reviews. Otherwise, mine is all you get.



Aight, guess that'll do haha.


----------



## NeonHD

DocHoliday said:


> Truth is they sound as pleasant as they look.
> 
> One more time....
> 
> ...




Does the re-cabling improve the sound in any way?


----------



## FastAndClean

NICEHCK F3 review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-f3.23721/reviews#review-22038


----------



## DocHoliday

NeonHD said:


> Does the re-cabling improve the sound in any way?



Doubt it but I never heard them with the stock cable.


----------



## DynamicEars

NeonHD said:


> Does the re-cabling improve the sound in any way?



It does, depend on what cable you're using of course, like silver cable made overall tonality a little bit brighter than copper. And impedance also. But only slight different, can't even tell if not properly A-B ing. For me, the main purposes of recable are stronger cable if the original ones are fragile like MH755, or imbalance length between left / right cable aka J shaped cable, or prone to tangled cable which are really disturbing.


----------



## guicnovaes

HiFi Boy OS V3 delivered today.

First impressions: 

Superb build quality, with the same acrylic resin used on Custom IEMs. Flexible cable, with zero microphonics.

Great natural, smooth, musical sound. Absolutely non-fatiguing, no problems with sibilance/harshness. Very good  for long-listening sessions.

I will post a complete review soon.


----------



## dwakefield

FastAndClean said:


> OK first impressions of the NICEHCK F3 - the bass is very flat, there is no boost anywhere, the bass is so fast and tight that it sound like BA bass with one very important difference, you will get all the texture and details that a good DD bass is famous for, lower mids are flat as a board, there is no warmth or thickness, upper mids are forward (think Ety ER4S) extremely clean sounding, never heard anything like it, maybe Ortofon Q5 but cleaner, treble have some brightness, again extremely clean and realistic, very high quality treble, the imaging is razor sharp and precise, the soundstage is wide similar to Kanas Pro, detail retrieval - over the top, i have to make comparison with the ER4S later, it will show you every flaw from a bad recording, every note of overcooked bass, every note of compressed dirty sounding treble, with good recording you will be rewarded  with incredible amount of details
> that is a new tuning for hybrid, most of them are forced, boosted in the bass and treble, here is something different and rare, i hope that more chi fi will take that direction
> that is it for now



I wrote up some notes on my F3, which arrived 3 days ago:

Burn in noticeable - already better after a couple of hours. Tips: came with 3 sizes of silicon, middle size installed.  The nozzles on these F3 are large and I had a little discomfort in the ear, swapped out the tip with some small foam ones which helped.

Listen to with:
RME ADI-2 DAC/headphone amp
Piano solo sounds amazing. Mids with voice exquisite so clean.
Not for bass heads. But even clear balanced sound.  Lots of air space but not bright or edgy
Sound stage great.

The 20hz limit at the bottom actually rounds off a little sooner

With Schiit Yggdrasil dac and Ragnarok amp (source Roon)
Warmer richer sound over all.  I liked this pairing best. The detail and so attractive - I was floored. Now after several days they sound better and better,


----------



## FastAndClean

dwakefield said:


> I wrote up some notes on my F3, which arrived 3 days ago:
> 
> Burn in noticeable - already better after a couple of hours. Tips: came with 3 sizes of silicon, middle size installed.  The nozzles on these F3 are large and I had a little discomfort in the ear, swapped out the tip with some small foam ones which helped.
> 
> ...


agree for most of your thoughts, however i think they are bright sounding, the treble has similar quantity to TRN V80, much better quality though


----------



## audio123

The TFZ No.3 Ti is the best sounding iem from TFZ to date. It is in a different league. Crisp, clear and clean. Highly recommended. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## HungryPanda

Now the NiceHCK F3 has some good bass


----------



## ShakyJake

audio123 said:


> The TFZ No.3 Ti is the best sounding iem from TFZ to date. It is in a different league. Crisp, clear and clean. Highly recommended. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


Can you check your writeup on the comparison with the TFZ Queen, especially in the bass section? It is unclear which one you prefer. Otherwise, a great review.


----------



## mbwilson111

guicnovaes said:


> HiFi Boy OS V3 delivered today.
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> ...



If I ever get another IEM in this price range it might have to be this one   Have read good things and it looks beautiful.  I just wish that there would be a sale price sometime.


----------



## FastAndClean

what to buy in a 120-130$ price range? quick the sale will be gone soon


----------



## audio123 (May 12, 2019)

ShakyJake said:


> Can you check your writeup on the comparison with the TFZ Queen, especially in the bass section? It is unclear which one you prefer. Otherwise, a great review.


 I think you are referring to the standard No.3 review. I prefer No.3 bass as compared to the Queen due to the expression being more nimble. The picture is the Ti version of No.3. Thank you for reading! Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## guicnovaes (May 11, 2019)

guicnovaes said:


> HiFi Boy OS V3 delivered today.
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> ...


Some Updates About the OS V3:

The more a listen to it, more I make sure that the sound is exactly what I described.

I listened to my cousin's OS V3 last year, side by side with a Westone UM PRO 50. I found OS V3 better overall. This was what motivated me to buy it (months later).

Until then, I had never tested any IEM that had a Frequency Curve similar to the Harman Target. I even doubted the Harman Target was that good...

1 month ago, I received the Sony Mh1c, which has a frequency curve very similar to Harman and had been listening to it daily. Since yesterday, I've been comparing it to OS V3 and my conclusion is that Harman Target is REAL.

The sony has more realistic, more faithful, mids than OS V3. The highs are a little bit more elevated, but are also more realistics.

If I found the OS V3 better than the UM PRO 50 and found the MH1C better than the OS V3, then, obviously, I found the MH1C better than the Westone UM PRO 50 ... (USD $ 15 vs 650).

A Tanchjim Cora is coming in the next two weeks. Knowing that it follows the Harman Target and having the Frequency Curve almost identical to that of the Moondrop Kanas Pro, I'm guessing it's going to be better than Sony.

It is gonna be difficult, from now on, to I Buy an IEM that does not follow the Harman Target or something like the Etymotic's Frequency Curve.


----------



## ShakyJake

audio123 said:


> I think you are referring to the standard No.3 review. I prefer No.3 bass as compared to the Queen due to the expression being more nimble. The picture is the Ti version of No.3. Thank you for reading! Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! ￼


Got it. There is both a TFZ 3 and a TFZ 3 Ti. You have reviewed the TFZ 3, but not the TFZ 3 Ti on your site.


----------



## darmanastartes (May 11, 2019)

My review of the Simgot EM1 is up on Head-Fi and my blog.
Bonus graph of the EM1 vs. the similarly priced KZ AS10:


----------



## CoiL (May 11, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> NICEHCK F3 review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-f3.23721/reviews#review-22038


Thanks for review. F3 is probably not for my ears & gear. JVC-FD02 (modded) is top of my next IEM list and until I have money for that, will stay happily with KPE 

@darmanastartes , what do You think about Simgot MT3 vs. KPE ? Are they similar sounding? How`s the SQ difference?


----------



## Makahl (May 11, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Thanks for review. F3 is probably not for my ears & gear. JVC-FD02 (modded) is top of my next IEM list and until I have money for that, will stay happily with KPE



I do remember Crinacle really disliked the FD01 and some user said it's leaner than KPE (stock) so it was a real disappointment for me. But do you know how's the mod that people are performing on FD02? I know there's one famous for FD01 which makes sense since it has interchangeable nozzles so you can play with tuning material inside and adjust it easier but FD02 the nozzle is fixed, right?


----------



## FastAndClean (May 11, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Thanks for review. F3 is probably not for my ears & gear. JVC-FD02 (modded) is top of my next IEM list and until I have money for that, will stay happily with KPE


they are very intense, i made the last comments on the treble response in red color, i want everyone to know exactly what kind of animal is that, i will use them only with acoustic and classical music
the KP is a lot more musical and better all rounder, they will be better for most people
only the detail freaks and treble heads will pick up the F3 instead


----------



## FastAndClean (May 11, 2019)

Makahl said:


> I do remember Crinacle really disliked the FD01 and some user said it's leaner than KPE (stock) so it was a real disappointment for me. But do you know how's the mod that people are performing on FD02? I know there's one famous for FD01 which makes sense since it has interchangeable nozzles so you can play with tuning material inside and adjust it easier but FD02 the nozzle is fixed, right?


they are modifying the removable nozzle, putting materials inside like a foam to remove the treble peak
here is the effect of different modifying materials inside the nozzle


----------



## Makahl

FastAndClean said:


> they are modifying the removable nozzle, putting materials inside like a foam to remove the treble peak
> here is the effect of different modifying materials inside the nozzle



Sure, I know that but my question is about the FD02's mod since I think the nozzle in this model isn't removable. (or is it?)


----------



## FastAndClean

Makahl said:


> Sure, I know that but my question is about the FD02's mod since I think the nozzle in this model isn't removable. (or is it?)


oh sorry, only the FD01 has removable nozzles, FD02 is build in


----------



## audio123

Just wrapped up my review on the TFZ Secret Garden 3. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## durwood (May 12, 2019)

I keep reading people calling the kanas pro as following the harman curve. It has a chunk out of the treble that I would say makes it follow a standard curve (chi-fi curve) many do, but not really Harman. The Sony MH755 is much much closer but with a bass boost, the Moondrop A8 follows it, and from what I have seen lately, the Smigot EN700 pro follows it pretty close too. I own both the KPE and the Sony MH755 and MH1C, for what it is worth, and you can hear the extra treble energy on the MH755 that makes it more energetic than the KPE. I like them both though depending on what mood I am in.


----------



## guicnovaes (May 12, 2019)

durwood said:


> I keep reading people calling the kanas pro as following the harman curve. It has a chunk out of the treble that I would say makes it follow a standard curve (chi-fi curve) many do, but not really Harman. The Sony MH755 is much much closer but with a bass boost, the Moondrop A8 follows it, and from what I have seen lately, the Smigot EN700 pro follows it pretty close too. I own both the KPE and the Sony MH755 and MH1C, for what it is worth, and you can hear the extra treble energy on the MH755 that makes it more energetic than the KPE. I like them both though depending on what mood I am in.


For me, It is obvious that the Kanas Pro is closer to the Harman Target that the majority of IEMs around. If you compare it to the SE846, CA Andro, or any CA, 64 audio, JH Audio, Unique Melody, Noble, KZ... I agree that the Mh750, for an example, is more close than the Kanas, but it doesn't change the fact that the KPE is close.

In fact I didn't read the Harman papers about the Harman IEM curve, but I have the suspect that the Harman IEM Target is almost just the Compensation Curve for Iem resulted by the interactions of the resonances caused by Pinna and the resonances caused by the ear Chanel, plus the elevation on bass.

This curve was the inspiration for the Sony MH1C and the MH750. Both Sony(s) were released in 2012, the first Harman OE Curve is from 2013 and the First IEM curve is from 2016...

I think that Moondrop maybe follows a different  curve inspired by this Compensation Curve for the human ear, that is much older than the Harman. The same can be told for the Tanchjim Cora or Oxygen and the Final E5000.


----------



## guicnovaes (May 12, 2019)

To make the things more clear, you can just compare:



Source: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/2017-18-harman-iem-target.881258/




Source: http://www.inearmatters.net/2012/10/behind-scene-sony-mh1-r-story.html?m=1





Source: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw0fkvRDsO-6R01b_VSEp_j-


----------



## CoiL (May 12, 2019)

Makahl said:


> Sure, I know that but my question is about the FD02's mod since I think the nozzle in this model isn't removable. (or is it?)


Take a look at Japanese IEM thread. You`ll find a simple mod for FD02 plus FR comparison graph to stock 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/japanese-brand-iem-thread.906467/#post-14947535


FastAndClean said:


> they are very intense, i made the last comments on the treble response in red color, i want everyone to know exactly what kind of animal is that, i will use them only with acoustic and classical music
> the KP is a lot more musical and better all rounder, they will be better for most people
> only the detail freaks and treble heads will pick up the F3 instead


Thanks for honest opinion on F3. Will save money for some


----------



## darmanastartes

CoiL said:


> Thanks for review. F3 is probably not for my ears & gear. JVC-FD02 (modded) is top of my next IEM list and until I have money for that, will stay happily with KPE
> 
> @darmanastartes , what do You think about Simgot MT3 vs. KPE ? Are they similar sounding? How`s the SQ difference?



I don't have the KPE. I just got the Tanchjim Oxygen a few days ago. Is that what you meant?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Really liking these KC2's for punk and metal. Anyway, Happy Mothers Day 1980's Punk Rock edition!


----------



## MidSmoothness

Shinry said:


> Hello!
> Once again I am in search of an iem and for the first time willing to venture in regions above 50€
> I was thinking about wether to order the Kanas Pro or the Kinera Idun Deluxe, but can only find comparisons of the non-deluxe version.
> Which of both would be my best bet for a neutral signature?
> Greetings



I would definitely say the Kanas Pro is the more balanced of the two.


----------



## Slater

Hey Nine Tail owners, any of you ever try running with NO rear filter?

It widens the soundstage out of all the filters, and also adds in the most sub bass.

So if you include no rear filter, the Nine Tail really has 12 filter combinations instead of 9


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> Hey Nine Tail owners, any of you ever try running with NO rear filter?
> 
> It widens the soundstage out of all the filters, and also adds in the most sub bass.
> 
> So if you include no rear filter, the Nine Tail really has 12 filter combinations instead of 9


You have 9 tail?

9 tail or IT01 at $100, which one?


----------



## Slater (May 12, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> You have 9 tail?
> 
> 9 tail or IT01 at $100, which one?



I’m currently using one on demo. I’ve only had it for a day, barely long enough to even flush out all of the filter combinations.

I have not directly A/Bd the 9T with the IT01, but I can say I am extremely impressed so far. For $100 this thing is a no brainer.

I always passed on getting a 9T because the design struck me as odd looking and uncomfortable. However, having now tried it, I am perfectly happy with the fit and I feel shameful for writing it off all these years based on the looks.

The sound is really good, and the fact that the numerous filter options don’t peg you into an corner is worth it over a fixed sounding IEM like the IT01. Unlike many of these tuning filter IEMs, the 9T filters actually do something, and certain aspects of the sound is surprisingly customizable.

In the coming week I will give it some more critical listening. I plan to directly A/B it against some of my other favorite IEMs (including the IT01), because I have to decide for myself if I’m keeping it or sending it back to it’s current owner 

So I’ll let you know.

BTW, be aware that my IT01 is modded, with the fabric filter removed. That alone is an improvement over the stock IT01. The IT01 is no slouch either. It’s an awesome IEM, although I don’t like ibasso’s pricing enforcement. The IT01 at $100 (still) would really do better if they lowered the price now that the IT01S is out. I think if they made the IT01 $60-$70, they’d sell a boatload of them.


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 12, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> You have 9 tail?
> 
> 9 tail or IT01 at $100, which one?



I have both and while I have not tried to directly compare them, i would keep the Nine Tail if I could only keep one.  With all the filter choices you should be able to find the sound you like.  Plus they look unique...very cool.  Also comfortable. I know the photos might make you think otherwise.


----------



## ShakyJake

mbwilson111 said:


> I have both and while I have not tried to directly compare them, i would keep the Nine Tail if I could only keep one.  With all the filter choices you should be able to find the sound you like.  Plus they look unique...very cool.  Also comfortable. I know the photos might make you think otherwise.


I also found my Nine Tail very comfortable, while still allowing a good seal. This is in contrast with my Tin T2, another all-metal IEM, where I can only get a good seal with a foam tip. 

Either my Nine Tail didn't come with an instruction book, or I lost it. Does anyone have a table for what ranges the filters are supposed to work in?


----------



## CoiL

darmanastartes said:


> I don't have the KPE. I just got the Tanchjim Oxygen a few days ago. Is that what you meant?


Yeah, meant Oxygen but wrote KPE because I had just read FastAndClean review on F3.


----------



## Adide

Slater said:


> Hey Nine Tail owners, any of you ever try running with NO rear filter?
> 
> It widens the soundstage out of all the filters, and also adds in the most sub bass.
> 
> So if you include no rear filter, the Nine Tail really has 12 filter combinations instead of 9



I meant at some point to try with no rear filters but eventually abandoned the idea.
That's partly because I feel the red rear filter (the most permeable and thus the one which bring the most bass) softens the bass attack too much and to me it makes mid-bass loosing snappiness and sounding mushy.

The story goes that in the beginning after I got my TNT I felt the (mid-)bass lacked punch and kept trying various tips (small and medium bore, also foams) with no luck.
Counter intuitively I tried a wide bore tip (KZ turbos) and world of bass suddenly happened (was using red rear filters at that time).

I figure the reason is because the nozzle is not angled (vis-a-vis MMCX connector) and  when inserted it fires against my ear wall instead of directly down the ear canal (it can also be due to my ear shape) ans small/medium/foam tips would tend to squeeze in and close the opening even more.
Wide bores provides enough room to let the driver move air adequately and impress the eardrum in a more physical way to generate the punch feeling.

Once I moved to wide-bores I had to downgrade rear filter from red to silver (intermediate) - explained above why, too much bass and of poorer quality IMO - and also the front filter to red (least treble energy) as the wide bore tended to make treble to splashy with the blue and silver.
Rear silver filter provides for me quality bass (well extended, textured and snappy) balanced with the rest of the spectrum so had no reason to experiment with even more bass.

Basically for me there are even more tuning options by using either wide or narrow bore tips as they change bass response dramatically in my case at least.
This chameleonic IEM can be bent from mid-forward to balanced (I carefully won't say neutral as I might be jumped at) to V-shaped and all in very technical proficient way, indeed a fine piece of gear.

Sorry if not quite the answer you were looking for but perhaps gave you some additional ideas to experiment with.

Cheers.


----------



## Slater

ShakyJake said:


> I also found my Nine Tail very comfortable, while still allowing a good seal. This is in contrast with my Tin T2, another all-metal IEM, where I can only get a good seal with a foam tip.
> 
> Either my Nine Tail didn't come with an instruction book, or I lost it. Does anyone have a table for what ranges the filters are supposed to work in?



https://primeaudio.org/toneking-nine-tail-mythological-audio/


----------



## darmanastartes

CoiL said:


> Yeah, meant Oxygen but wrote KPE because I had just read FastAndClean review on F3.


The Oxygen is head and shoulders above the MT3 in terms of overall resolution, instrument separation, and speed. 
The leap in sound quality is most evident in the bass and treble. The MT3 has a lot more bass, but it sounds loose and flabby compared to the Oxygen's bass. The MT3 also has pretty grainy treble. The Oxygen's treble is super clear to me.


----------



## Markolav

From China to Finland in one week, god bless Penon and DHL...







30 minutes in and i already love these. Dat bass.


----------



## durwood (May 13, 2019)

guicnovaes said:


> For me, It is obvious that the Kanas Pro is closer to the Harman Target that the majority of IEMs around. If you compare it to the SE846, CA Andro, or any CA, 64 audio, JH Audio, Unique Melody, Noble, KZ... I agree that the Mh750, for an example, is more close than the Kanas, but it doesn't change the fact that the KPE is close.



KZ ED9 with the gold filter is closer to Harman (but with bass boast). The dip from 4.5-8Khz is common among many popular Chinese IEM's because it's most likely how they tune out sibilance making it smooth over the mid treble. Ok most popular Chi-fi seems to go for a  -20db dip from 4.5-8/10khz, so that is 10db less than the KP, but if we agree 10db sounds compeltely different, than we should agree KP with it's 10db dip from Harman is different as well.



> In fact I didn't read the Harman papers about the Harman IEM curve, but I have the suspect that the Harman IEM Target is almost just the Compensation Curve for Iem resulted by the interactions of the resonances caused by Pinna and the resonances caused by the ear Chanel, plus the elevation on bass.



Absolutely it is, they developed the curve using speakers in a room, so our outer ears are at play. WIth IEM's, you don't have all the resonances because they bypass it.



> This curve was the inspiration for the Sony MH1C and the MH750. Both Sony(s) were released in 2012, the first Harman OE Curve is from 2013 and the First IEM curve is from 2016...



MH1C follows diffuse field curve like ER4 series probably because there was no alternative at the time like you state.



> I think that Moondrop maybe follows a different  curve inspired by this Compensation Curve for the human ear, that is much older than the Harman. The same can be told for the Tanchjim Cora or Oxygen and the Final E5000.




Moondrop Kanas Pro has a chunk missing (~-10db) from 4.5-8 Khz, and given that our hearing is sensitive to treble changes, I stand by my comment that I would not call it Harman tuning. Haman curve with freehand drawing of KP in red taken from headflux graph and other public measurements. I correct my previous statement it is not the A8, but the Blessing that follows Harman curve with an ever so slight dip in the same region.


----------



## Animagus

I have a TSMR-3 for sale if anyone is interested - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-tansio-mirai-tsmr-3.906673/


----------



## CoiL

durwood said:


> Moondrop Kanas Pro has a chunk missing (~-10db) from 4.5-8 Khz, and given that our hearing is sensitive to treble changes, I stand by my comment that I would not call it Harman tuning. Haman curve with freehand drawing of KP in red taken from headflux graph and other public measurements. I correct my previous statement it is not the A8, but the Blessing that follows Harman curve with an ever so slight dip in the same region.


I like that dip because I`m sensitive to 6.2-7.5-8kHz. I know I like Harman target otherwise, just that dip is "must" for me and that`s why KPE sound signature fits me perfectly 


Animagus said:


> I have a TSMR-3 for sale if anyone is interested - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-tansio-mirai-tsmr-3.906673/


Why selling?


----------



## Animagus

CoiL said:


> Why selling?



I have 2 TSMR-3s and a 3Pro too!


----------



## crabdog

@Slater I think it was you who discovered some larger than average eartips on AE? If so then thanks a bunch. Mine finally arrived and they are really fantastic! I was sceptical about the size but they are legit. If anyone else finds the regular "Large" to be pixie-sized you should definitely grab some of these. For comparison here are some shots next to Large *cough* Starlines and Whirlwinds plus some generic AE foams.


----------



## DBaldock9

crabdog said:


> @Slater I think it was you who discovered some larger than average eartips on AE? If so then thanks a bunch. Mine finally arrived and they are really fantastic! I was sceptical about the size but they are legit. If anyone else finds the regular "Large" to be pixie-sized you should definitely grab some of these. For comparison here are some shots next to Large *cough* Starlines and Whirlwinds plus some generic AE foams.



Can you mention the brand name, and provide a link?  Thanks!


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> @Slater I think it was you who discovered some larger than average eartips on AE? If so then thanks a bunch. Mine finally arrived and they are really fantastic! I was sceptical about the size but they are legit. If anyone else finds the regular "Large" to be pixie-sized you should definitely grab some of these. For comparison here are some shots next to Large *cough* Starlines and Whirlwinds plus some generic AE foams.



No problem! Glad they’ve worked for our large-eared friends 

Also if you haven’t tried it already, doing the Flip Tip mod to a L Starline might be another option:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/


----------



## crabdog

DBaldock9 said:


> Can you mention the brand name, and provide a link?  Thanks!


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...598.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.30a44c4dEMocJ5
Silly me forgot to ask the store if they could send all XL so I got the mixed pack. I'll definitely be ordering more though.


----------



## guicnovaes

durwood said:


> MH1C follows diffuse field curve like ER4 series probably because there was no alternative at the time like you state.



Mh1C  follows the compensation curve (Pinna and Ear Canal Resonance). And Etymotic, although they talk about the Diffuse-field in their site, they make research tro, and if you compare the curve that they use looks a lot more the compensation curve for human ears, than the Dr curve. You can check it:

Curve that MH1C follows:

http://www.inearmatters.net/2012/10/behind-scene-sony-mh1-r-story.html?m=1

Curve that Etymotic maybe follows (watch the video until 4:40.):

https://www.google.com/amp/s/cymbac...n-teaches-us-about-iem-design-and-tuning/amp/

HRTF compensation curve, Etymotic Curve, and DF curve, for comparation: 



 


 


 



durwood said:


> Moondrop Kanas Pro has a chunk missing (~-10db) from 4.5-8 Khz, and given that our hearing is sensitive to treble changes, I stand by my comment that I would not call it Harman tuning. Haman curve with freehand drawing of KP in red taken from headflux graph and other public measurements. I correct my previous statement it is not the A8, but the Blessing that follows Harman curve with an ever so slight dip in the same region.



The Blessing and A8 have almost the same curve, the "real" difference is the bass: 


 


 

Source: 

https://m.blog.naver.com/PostView.n...=221407815438&referrerCode=0&searchKeyword=A8

https://m.blog.naver.com/PostView.n...7224571&referrerCode=0&searchKeyword=Blessing


----------



## hifi80sman

Slater said:


> I've been wondering about this one. No one has really mentioned it. Be sure to let us know what you think when it arrives!
> 
> I've also been wondering about the Tennmak Orca. I haven't seen a single word uttered about that on HeadFi.


Slater!  Did you ever pick up the Orca?  Feedback?  I just ordered it yesterday with a balanced cable.  Got the cable, but still waiting on the earbuds!


----------



## Slater

hifi80sman said:


> Slater!  Did you ever pick up the Orca?  Feedback?  I just ordered it yesterday with a balanced cable.  Got the cable, but still waiting on the earbuds!



No, I have so much other stuff the Orca totally slipped my mind!

You’ll have to let us know how you like it when it arrives


----------



## Wiljen

hifi80sman said:


> Slater!  Did you ever pick up the Orca?  Feedback?  I just ordered it yesterday with a balanced cable.  Got the cable, but still waiting on the earbuds!



I'll jump in since @Slater hasn't tried them.  I found the Orca to be a pretty typical V signature with a good bit of source dependence. Pair them with something a bit dry and slightly bright and they are at their best.  When paired with a warmer source, they get a bit thick in the low end.

W


----------



## robervaul

new store?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1922340


----------



## darmanastartes

robervaul said:


> new store?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1922340


It says open for three years and the rating is not great relative to other stores.


----------



## Slater

robervaul said:


> new store?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1922340



Haha, that’s hilarious


----------



## 1clearhead

duyanh43 said:


> Yeah i know but most of the time my ear fit to the spinfit the best. I also try the Final E but not quite airy in comparison to spinfit and i hate wearing foam típ  Thank you for your opinion, i will try other like Spiral Dot or Symbio if i got a chance


...Don't forget Auvio silicone ear tips, if it's on your short list.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Received my Bqeyz KB100 this week, after three days of playtime, these earphones are not the routine chifi stuff. It's USP is fatigue free listening. Smooth+almost balanced tone+timbre makes listening sessions quite fascinating. Balanced/Neutral signature lovers should definitely gives this a try. Treble is slightly mellowed with silver plated cable I got from penon as a free gift. Stock cable performs better those earhooks are a pain. I've been using them Spiral dots+my audio modded smartphone. They soundly totally V-shaped with stock ear tips. Tip rolling and vent taping allows tweaking SS to one's liking. Spiral dots elevate mid+soundstage considerably over stock tips and secure seal gives bass oomph and rumble.

Coming from CCA, KZ, and that under $20 piezo maniac these have a different feel to it. C10 seems closest in terms of signature and performance but KB100 beats it in the low end. Piezomainacs although sound more airy+have natural-esque mids than KB100. Zsn is a different beast and pound for pound it doesn't stand a chance against any one of the above listed IEMs. But I still love them to the bits because of the fun factor and the price to quality ratio. They're not perfect but enchanting.

Although these are my initial impressions and it may change after cable rolling as I might swap it for a cable with mic. Overall, for $50, it's punt worth taking. Don't how it fares against T2 or T2pro but BQEYZ is a brand which I will always have on my watchlist. They have something unique about them.


----------



## Shinry

Yesterday I got the **** and Moondrop Crescent. Kinera Idun will arive tomorrow or the day after.
I've got to say, I'm as impressed with the Crescent as I am disappointed by the ****.

The Crescent ootb is really detailed, bright and full sounding (might be too bright, time will tell) they beat my ZS5v1 in midpresentation, not in lows or highs though.The fit is meh unfortunatelly. Worn overear the cable slips around and it's prone to getting caught while moving since it's so rubbery.
I've been repelled by the muddy mids of the **** though the bass had a good rumble. But since I was really put off by them, they straight up went on the burner. I don't have high hopes for them though, because they would need to change drastically to be to my liking. (Love my orchestral tracks with lots of violins. I tested with 'Two steps from Hell - Canon in D Minor'  
for those who are interested. Not the best mastered track ever, but I'm enjoying the hell out of it with my ZS5v1 )

Now I'm really exited for what the Idun will be like.


----------



## totte

Shinry said:


> Yesterday I got the **** and Moondrop Crescent. Kinera Idun will arive tomorrow or the day after.
> I've got to say, I'm as impressed with the Crescent as I am disappointed by the ****.
> 
> The Crescent ootb is really detailed, bright and full sounding (might be too bright, time will tell) they beat my ZS5v1 in midpresentation, not in lows or highs though.The fit is meh unfortunatelly. Worn overear the cable slips around and it's prone to getting caught while moving since it's so rubbery.
> ...




Try the crescent with thinner bore tips, the crescent are not nice with the stock tips. To me they sound alot better with mh1 or mh755 tips. Smoothes out and settles down the treble abit.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 16, 2019)

Shinry said:


> Yesterday I got the **** and Moondrop Crescent. Kinera Idun will arive tomorrow or the day after.
> I've got to say, I'm as impressed with the Crescent as I am disappointed by the ****.
> 
> The Crescent ootb is really detailed, bright and full sounding (might be too bright, time will tell) they beat my ZS5v1 in midpresentation, not in lows or highs though.The fit is meh unfortunatelly. Worn overear the cable slips around and it's prone to getting caught while moving since it's so rubbery.
> ...



The **** don't have muddy mids with the right tips and the right insertion depth. Try wide bores. Burn-in won't help, tip rolling will -- for sure!


----------



## 1clearhead (May 16, 2019)

Shinry said:


> Yesterday I got the **** and Moondrop Crescent. Kinera Idun will arive tomorrow or the day after.
> I've got to say, I'm as impressed with the Crescent as I am disappointed by the ****.
> 
> The Crescent ootb is really detailed, bright and full sounding (might be too bright, time will tell) they beat my ZS5v1 in midpresentation, not in lows or highs though.The fit is meh unfortunatelly. Worn overear the cable slips around and it's prone to getting caught while moving since it's so rubbery.
> ...



Trash the default silicone ear tips that came with the **** and tip-roll them for better aftermarket ones! ...The default ear tips doesn't do the **** any justice.  Just roll them for better ones!


----------



## Shinry (May 16, 2019)

Thanks for the tips guys! Other tips really make a difference, but I can't seem to find some that suit my taste.
Either the bass is too much for me (wide bore) or the mids aren't clear enough (medium bore) or I'm missing the treble (small bore)
If I had just them I would love them, especially for the price, but in comparison with my other IEMs it's too much of a compromise. And apparently I'm too much into bright earphones. ^^
BUT, the tip with small bore tips  is great for the Crescent, loving that sound.
The **** will keep an honourable place as backup pair non the less.

Btw  Rondo Venezianos Musica Fantasia with the Moondrop Crescent is goosebump-inducing


----------



## loomisjohnson

a new review of the really outstanding toneking 9tail has been posted on the blog, along with more mostly obscure  music picks


----------



## DynamicEars

Dani157 said:


> Received my Bqeyz KB100 this week, after three days of playtime, these earphones are not the routine chifi stuff. It's USP is fatigue free listening. Smooth+almost balanced tone+timbre makes listening sessions quite fascinating. Balanced/Neutral signature lovers should definitely gives this a try. Treble is slightly mellowed with silver plated cable I got from penon as a free gift. Stock cable performs better those earhooks are a pain. I've been using them Spiral dots+my audio modded smartphone. They soundly totally V-shaped with stock ear tips. Tip rolling and vent taping allows tweaking SS to one's liking. Spiral dots elevate mid+soundstage considerably over stock tips and secure seal gives bass oomph and rumble.
> 
> Coming from CCA, KZ, and that under $20 piezo maniac these have a different feel to it. C10 seems closest in terms of signature and performance but KB100 beats it in the low end. Piezomainacs although sound more airy+have natural-esque mids than KB100. Zsn is a different beast and pound for pound it doesn't stand a chance against any one of the above listed IEMs. But I still love them to the bits because of the fun factor and the price to quality ratio. They're not perfect but enchanting.
> 
> Although these are my initial impressions and it may change after cable rolling as I might swap it for a cable with mic. Overall, for $50, it's punt worth taking. Don't how it fares against T2 or T2pro but BQEYZ is a brand which I will always have on my watchlist. They have something unique about them.



glad that you like your new KB100, they are sure more mature than KZ. If KB100 has more sub bass rather than sub bass, it will be perfect budget IEM up to $50.



Shinry said:


> Yesterday I got the **** and Moondrop Crescent. Kinera Idun will arive tomorrow or the day after.
> I've got to say, I'm as impressed with the Crescent as I am disappointed by the ****.
> 
> The Crescent ootb is really detailed, bright and full sounding (might be too bright, time will tell) they beat my ZS5v1 in midpresentation, not in lows or highs though.The fit is meh unfortunatelly. Worn overear the cable slips around and it's prone to getting caught while moving since it's so rubbery.
> ...




That's what I heard when first time I received my ****, coming from my daily Kanas Pro. **** sounded dark with mid bass bleed. I've burned them for 120hours + by now, and using spiral dots tips to reduce mid bass bleed and they are better, but still a bit mid bass bleed, they have airy benefits though, try listen on higher volume / more power to wake up that piezo. If you are comparing to moondrop crescent, of course crescent will sound brighter.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

DynamicEars said:


> glad that you like your new KB100, they are sure more mature than KZ. If KB100 has more sub bass rather than sub bass, it will be perfect budget IEM up to $50.



Agree. It feels different but are enjoyable. Tried with Whirlwinds, improves fit and sound stage dramatically. Leans more towards balanced sign than v.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 31, 2019)

A review of the rather obscure and very beautiful *Hill Audio Altair • RA *on the blog and also here on Head-Fi. And I have also updated my music picks.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Otto Motor said:


> A review of the rather obscure and very beautiful *Hill Audio Altair • RA *on the blog and very soon here on Head-Fi. And I have also updated my music picks.



What an interesting looking set of headphones.  Thanks for the review Otto.  I really enjoy finding out about these new brands and rare gems.  It's nice to see some different brands/products pop up in here.

Now if only i knew how to buy them......?  When i went to the shoppee link, I couldn't pick Canada as a destination.  Perhaps i'll email them and get more info.  Thanks for sharing Otto.


----------



## HungryPanda

https://shopee.com.my/hillsonicaudio


----------



## Otto Motor (May 17, 2019)

SuperLuigi said:


> What an interesting looking set of headphones.  Thanks for the review Otto.  I really enjoy finding out about these new brands and rare gems.  It's nice to see some different brands/products pop up in here.
> 
> Now if only i knew how to buy them......?  When i went to the shoppee link, I couldn't pick Canada as a destination.  Perhaps i'll email them and get more info.  Thanks for sharing Otto.


We are always after the obscure yet interesting. Check @loomisjohnson 's recent review of the Toneking Nine Tail...that's an iem I'd love to get my hands on. Looks weird but apparently sounds good.

Unexpectedly, the post had lots of views and created comments...owners appear to love their Nine Tail...all two of them . I'd never expected so much feedback to this ugly duckling.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'll need to let my wife give them to me for a listen, I know she really likes those nine tails


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> I'll need to let my wife give them to me for a listen, I know she really likes those nine tails



You won’t want to give them back after listening haha


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> You won’t want to give them back after listening haha



You need to reread his list. He has more than enough choices of his own.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 17, 2019)

Speaking of obscure...presently working on this one after @Wiljen already liked it (his recommendations are usually very good): the IKKO OH1 (photo). Ikko is Japanese and means "let's go!"...not sure that's what the company stands for. The OH1 sports a single Knowles dynamic driver and my first impression is really positive. I have an initial photo session ready to go but the blog is so crowded right now with four dedicated contributors...

Oh, and the other really interesting one is the Simgot EM2 that features 1 + 1. We already feature a review [should also be here on Head-Fi] and a photo session but there is another review to come.

Right now, there is quite some quality in the lower mid-price segment ($100-150), which hits my personal sweet spot. What sets them apart is a lack of that thick, bloated low end...and the demise of the unreliable MMCX connector (in some of them).


----------



## Dobrescu George

I'm sorry if I was a bit rough on KZ ZSN, but I really think you're better off saving until 50 USD and getting at least more of a proper Chi Fi IEM  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/05/kz-knowledge-budget-fi-iems-zsn-ba10-pro-review.html


----------



## snip3r77

Dobrescu George said:


> I'm sorry if I was a bit rough on KZ ZSN, but I really think you're better off saving until 50 USD and getting at least more of a proper Chi Fi IEM
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/05/kz-knowledge-budget-fi-iems-zsn-ba10-pro-review.html


Actually he can consider t2


----------



## randomnin (May 18, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> [..] Ikko is Japanese and means "let's go!"...not sure that's what the company stands for. [..]


I doubt that's what it means. The romanisation of 行こう (let's go) would be *ikou" or "ikoo". "Ikko" is 一個, meaning one small object/bit/piece.


----------



## FastAndClean

I just burned in the schiit out of that thing for 6 full days and there's definitely a improvement, the bass is fuller the treble still forward, take no prisoners approach, treble heads unite


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> I just burned in the schiit out of that thing for 6 full days and there's definitely a improvement, the bass is fuller the treble still forward, take no prisoners approach, treble heads unite



Hey, that’s exactly what I use for my burn in rig too!


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Hey, that’s exactly what I use for my burn in rig too!


yes, plugged in into the power Sansa clip, with white, pink, and brown noise, all day, all night baby


----------



## Otto Motor

randomnin said:


> I doubt that's what it means. The romanisation of 行こう (let's go) would be *ikou" or "ikoo". "Ikko" is 一個, meaning one small object/bit/piece.


Linguistics is fun!


----------



## FastAndClean (May 18, 2019)




----------



## randomnin

Otto Motor said:


> Linguistics is fun!


And very relevant here!


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> yes, plugged in into the power Sansa clip, with white, pink, and brown noise, all day, all night baby



That’s what I do. It will happily repeat my burn in playlist for weeks.

I have a headphone splitter plugged into mine, so I can do up to 5 pairs at a time


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> That’s what I do. It will happily repeat my burn in playlist for weeks.
> 
> I have a headphone splitter plugged into mine, so I can do up to 5 pairs at a time


you are hardcore, i do it for one earphone, only if it is necessary though, most of the time i just listen but the F3 is aggressive so i decided to punish it, they will never be smooth, well is good to have something different sometimes


----------



## Otto Motor (May 18, 2019)

randomnin said:


> And very relevant here!


I had 2 Japanese girlfriends in my sonic youth and they obviously told me the wrong stuff. But some of the better things I learnt I can’t repeat here .

As to burning in the F3...I am pessimistic...only switching to optimistic/faith-based listening and expectation bias may help. Or perhaps swearing.


----------



## Niyologist

I got the CCA 4. I gotta say, not bad for $20.


----------



## Shinry

Liking the crescent so much, they are the only phones I am taking on a 3day business trip


----------



## dwakefield

FastAndClean said:


> agree for most of your thoughts, however i think they are bright sounding, the treble has similar quantity to TRN V80, much better quality though



I just did about a 50 hour burn-in and the highs got a lot less harsh.  I agreed with your response elsewhere that the F3's would only work great on classical and vocals that don't have a lot of splashy highs.  But now I after burn-in (someone else wrote that planar needs burn-in).  I have been listening today for about 4 hours of all kinds of music electronic.  I turned off the EQ which I had added with Roon DSP, which had helped to curb the discomfort of the heavy highs.  But I don't need that EQ anymore.  My Schiit Yggdrasil / Ragnorok combination is still my preferred sound.  

The detail is so amazing.  I think the sound stage/imaging make listening even rivaling my Focal Clears.  But the bass is better defined on the Focals as is also a warmth to the overall sound.  Remarkable however to me to be able to say that for an iem at the under $200 price level to rival my Focals.


----------



## FastAndClean

dwakefield said:


> I just did about a 50 hour burn-in and the highs got a lot less harsh.  I agreed with your response elsewhere that the F3's would only work great on classical and vocals that don't have a lot of splashy highs.  But now I after burn-in (someone else wrote that planar needs burn-in).  I have been listening today for about 4 hours of all kinds of music electronic.  I turned off the EQ which I had added with Roon DSP, which had helped to curb the discomfort of the heavy highs.  But I don't need that EQ anymore.  My Schiit Yggdrasil / Ragnorok combination is still my preferred sound.
> 
> The detail is so amazing.  I think the sound stage/imaging make listening even rivaling my Focal Clears.  But the bass is better defined on the Focals as is also a warmth to the overall sound.  Remarkable however to me to be able to say that for an iem at the under $200 price level to rival my Focals.


i was listening to them today, i have around 150 hours of burn in, agree that they sound a little bit calmer and fuller (still bright though), the resolution is absolutely fantastic, i don't know if something can touch them there in the 200$ price point, they can pull out things that my other earphones cant, absolute detail freak, i purchased pure copper cable for them to see if i can improve them even more (now i have only silver plated cables), overall i am happy that i have something so different than my other (most of them warm sounding) earphones


----------



## dwakefield

FastAndClean said:


> i was listening to them today, i have around 150 hours of burn in, agree that they sound a little bit calmer and fuller (still bright though), the resolution is absolutely fantastic, i don't know if something can touch them there in the 200$ price point, they can pull out things that my other earphones cant, absolute detail freak, i purchased pure copper cable for them to see if i can improve them even more (now i have only silver plated cables), overall i am happy that i have something so different than my other (most of them warm sounding) earphones



Let me know if you hear difference with the copper cables.  I did buy 16 core cables for my M6's and really notice an increase in weight to the sound.  I would certain follow your lead if your results are better.


----------



## FastAndClean (May 19, 2019)

dwakefield said:


> Let me know if you hear difference with the copper cables.  I did buy 16 core cables for my M6's and really notice an increase in weight to the sound.  I would certain follow your lead if your results are better.


i will let you know, the cable is not shipped yet, will take around 3 weeks to get here if they ship it in the beginning of the next week


----------



## Dally Sidhu (May 20, 2019)

Looking to buy a pair of Bluetooth/wireless iems for walking/gym.

Would like them to be bass heavy because I love bass, what are my best options?

Edit: Budget is around £50, cheaper the better obviously but if something is really worth it willing to stretch.


----------



## Slater

Dally Sidhu said:


> Looking to buy a pair of Bluetooth/wireless iems for walking/gym.
> 
> Would like them to be bass heavy because I love bass, what are my best options?



Budget?

Meizu EP52 are bass heavy, and work great for sweating/exercise.


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Slater said:


> Budget?
> 
> Meizu EP52 are bass heavy, and work great for sweating/exercise.


Budget is around £50.

Will check those out mate if you have any other suggestions let me know!


----------



## dwakefield

FastAndClean said:


> i will let you know, the cable is not shipped yet, will take around 3 weeks to get here if they ship it in the beginning of the next week



Have you explored which tips function better with the F3's?


----------



## FastAndClean

dwakefield said:


> Have you explored which tips function better with the F3's?


Narrow bore work better than wide bore, I tried foam tips but the bass was gone, so for me narrow bore silicone eartips


----------



## HungryPanda

On the F3 I found that the narrow bore beats tips work well for me


----------



## Markolav

Shozy V33 arrived today. Sound is yummy.


----------



## FastAndClean

dwakefield said:


> Have you explored which tips function better with the F3's?


i was chatting with another headfier and he told me that the F3 sound the best with desktop amp, something fat, it is very possible that they are very under powered with my dac and i don't have any amp to try


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Has anyone tried fitting a 0.75 mm cable (KZ B pin et all) on KB100? Pink OFC cables are available at ~$3 so looking stock a few with and without mics. Will also add a few Cpins. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Markolav (May 20, 2019)

I think Shozy nailed it with V33... First impressions: super lush and warm sound. These have something Denon/Fostex-ish on them. Little heavy on the midbass, bass is extended fairly. Midrange is fairly flat, maybe little laid-back/ recessed on the upper mids but only a bit. Both female -and male vocals sound full and intimate. Treble is quite rolled-off and could be a tad more defined and extended but plus side is that they are extremely easy to listen to, i havent experienced any harshness or sibilance even in the slightest. Soundstage feels pretty average for this price but they dont sound very boxed-in to me, surprising amount of depth and width show up at times.

Maybe this is just early hype but i love V33 so far. This is kind of what i wanted disappointing Z5000 to be. I would dare to claim that you can keep your C10...


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> Has anyone tried fitting a 0.75 mm cable (KZ B pin et all) on KB100? Pink OFC cables are available at ~$3 so looking stock a few with and without mics. Will also add a few Cpins. Thanks in advance.



Not KB100, but I use 0.75mm cables with the BQEYZ KB1 and K2. I don't see any reason why KB100 would be any different.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> Not KB100, but I use 0.75mm cables with the BQEYZ KB1 and K2. I don't see any reason why KB100 would be any different.


Which KZ pin fits better A or B?


----------



## HungryPanda

Regarding NiceHCK F3 with beats dual flange tips bass is awesome and highs are more controlled. I have over 150 hours on them now and they sound great like this.


----------



## KimChee

I am loving the CCA CA4 our of the AP80, sounds great for my lunchtime workout at work...


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> Regarding NiceHCK F3 with beats dual flange tips bass is awesome and highs are more controlled. I have over 150 hours on them now and they sound great like this.


clean them a little bit, we cant see your face


----------



## hifi80sman

Any good recommendations for an MMCX IEM that can be worn wire-down vs. around ear method?  I just picked up the FiiO F5 (liking these quite a bit) and the Tin T3, but looking to see if some of the commonly worn around ear also work wire-down.


----------



## peter123 (May 20, 2019)

Nvm, when reading you're post again I don't understand what you're asking.

Are you looking for something made to be worn over the ears that can also be worn straight down or IEM's with mmcx that can be worn straight down??


----------



## FastAndClean (May 20, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> Regarding NiceHCK F3 with beats dual flange tips bass is awesome and highs are more controlled. I have over 150 hours on them now and they sound great like this.


PANDAAAAA , i put triple flange tips and the sound is FIRE, thank you
Edit - damn Panda, that schiit uncomfortable, i will look for other tips


----------



## HungryPanda

good luck these beasts need to be tamed


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> good luck these beasts need to be tamed


after 150 hours of constant play of different colors of noise they started to give up, "burn in is a myth" YEAH RIGHT


----------



## hifi80sman

peter123 said:


> IEM's with mmcx that can be worn straight down


That's exactly what I'm looking for, just like the Tin T3 and FiiO F5 can be worn.  I cannot wear the wire around the ear method.


----------



## peter123

hifi80sman said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for, just like the Tin T3 and FiiO F5 can be worn.  I cannot wear the wire around the ear method.



Ok, than I stand by my original suggestion: ****


----------



## Dobrescu George

snip3r77 said:


> Actually he can consider t2



I actually liked both T2 and T2Pro


----------



## Makahl (May 20, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> PANDAAAAA , i put triple flange tips and the sound is FIRE, thank you
> Edit - damn Panda, that schiit uncomfortable, i will look for other tips



If you have some extra pairs and don't mind to "mod" one you can cut off the smallest flange of your 3-flange using a sharp/utility knife then you'll get a nice 2-flange. I was used to doing it on my Ety's 3-flange tips and damn it was so comfortable.


----------



## FastAndClean

Makahl said:


> If you have some extra pairs and don't mind to "mod" one you can cut off the smallest flange of your 3-flange using a sharp/utility knife then you'll get a nice 2-flange. I was used to doing it on my Ety's 3-flange tips and damn it was so comfortable.


i have only one pair but it turns out that the F3 sound good with other tips also, i will spare them, thanks anyway @Makahl


----------



## Slater

Makahl said:


> If you have some extra pairs and don't mind to "mod" one you can cut off the smallest flange of your 3-flange using a sharp/utility knife then you'll get a nice 2-flange. I was used to doing it on my Ety's 3-flange tips and damn it was so comfortable.



This is actually the only way I can use Xmas trees. Otherwise, the top-most flange irritates my ears. It makes them feel like bugs are crawling around inside my canals!


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> after 150 hours of constant play of different colors of noise they started to give up, "burn in is a myth" YEAH RIGHT


Now you need a second, fresh pair for comparison.


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Dally Sidhu said:


> Looking to buy a pair of Bluetooth/wireless iems for walking/gym.
> 
> Would like them to be bass heavy because I love bass, what are my best options?
> 
> Edit: Budget is around £50, cheaper the better obviously but if something is really worth it willing to stretch.


Any other recommendations other than ep52?

I won't be sweating so they don't have to be waterproof,

Basically want good sound, a neckband if possible but not required and for them to be £50 or less


----------



## Toastybob

hifi80sman said:


> Any good recommendations for an MMCX IEM that can be worn wire-down vs. around ear method?  I just picked up the FiiO F5 (liking these quite a bit) and the Tin T3, but looking to see if some of the commonly worn around ear also work wire-down.


I like the Mee Pinnacle PX (after EQ), which are advertised as being usable either way, but I only use them with the cable up.


----------



## Niyologist

Oh. I just realized that I had the CCA CA4 the whole time. Still, not bad for $18.


----------



## MrDelicious

Markolav said:


> I think Shozy nailed it with V33... First impressions: super lush and warm sound. These have something Denon/Fostex-ish on them. Little heavy on the midbass, bass is extended fairly. Midrange is fairly flat, maybe little laid-back/ recessed on the upper mids but only a bit. Both female -and male vocals sound full and intimate. Treble is quite rolled-off and could be a tad more defined and extended but plus side is that they are extremely easy to listen to, i havent experienced any harshness or sibilance even in the slightest. Soundstage feels pretty average for this price but they dont sound very boxed-in to me, surprising amount of depth and width show up at times.
> 
> Maybe this is just early hype but i love V33 so far. This is kind of what i wanted disappointing Z5000 to be. I would dare to claim that you can keep your C10...


Would you be able to compare to Shozy Zero?


----------



## dwakefield

FastAndClean said:


> i was chatting with another headfier and he told me that the F3 sound the best with desktop amp, something fat, it is very possible that they are very under powered with my dac and i don't have any amp to try


That would certain line up with my experience.  My amp (Ragnorok 100w/channel) is quiet powerful and sounds noticeably better than my RME adi-2 dac/amp - with a lot less muscle. I haven't spent much time with Dragonfly Red, but what time hasn't felt too bright.  I am classically trained, but have a rolloff of highs in my right ear


----------



## hakuzen

Dani157 said:


> Has anyone tried fitting a 0.75 mm cable (KZ B pin et all) on KB100? Pink OFC cables are available at ~$3 so looking stock a few with and without mics. Will also add a few Cpins. Thanks in advance.





Slater said:


> Not KB100, but I use 0.75mm cables with the BQEYZ KB1 and K2. I don't see any reason why KB100 would be any different.


when measured bqeyz kc2, noticed that signal and ground pins are polar inverted respect KZs (both sides); i.e., while sign signal goes down (extreme hole of the shell) at kz, it goes up (interior hole) at bqeyz. guess bk100 is like kc2.
as both sides have same polarization, they won't be out of phase, and sound won't be affected. but being purist, i prefer right polarization, not inverted.
if you get curved 2pins plug, there is no way to set the right polarization without resoldering. if you get straight 2pins plug with ear guides, you can remove or remold the ear guides. you can mark the pins to identify them, if they aren't marked.


----------



## Markolav

MrDelicious said:


> Would you be able to compare to Shozy Zero?



Unfortunately i havent owned or heard Zero. I do have Hibiki SE though.


----------



## nxnje

Received my TIN AUDIO T3 alongside with the ZS10Pro yesterday for review purposes.

Didn't expect i would like the T3 so much as i like slamming bass and emphasized sub bass.
Here i found a very linear IEM with a good and precise bass response.
Gonna make a review these days.

The ZS10 PRO then.. i do not have the old ZS10 but i can say they're a very energetic pair of IEMs and worth the price imho.
I feel they're a more energetic and technical version of the ZSN PRO with thicker mids and more resolving sound.
Gonna make a review these days as well.
What can i say at first impact is that midbass has a strong hump and kicks in dubstep slam very hard. I really like this. They're even extremely loud.


----------



## CoiL

nxnje said:


> i can say they're a very energetic pair of IEMs and worth the price imho.
> I feel they're a *more energetic and technical* version of the ZSN PRO with thicker mids and more resolving sound.
> Gonna make a review these days as well.
> What can i say at first impact is that *midbass has a strong hump* and kicks in dubstep slam very hard. I really like this. They're even extremely loud.


Already had some hope that KZ did something different and great... close, but still not there? Hmmm... saw some graphs about ZS10 Pro and while I could tame 5-7kHz with little mod, mid-bass is not really appealing by graphs and impressions. Seems like T2 or T3 are better picks for money?


----------



## Mattuz

Hi guys, for someone having AD1000X and Argon MK3, which is the chinese IEM at around 100-130 euros that you will suggest among the ones in the first pages (or others that you think are worth)? I like neutral sound with warm mids and not bright highs, the highs of the Audio Technica are enough for my tastes and the bass of the MK3 are even more than enough. I like to hear to classical, orchestral, jazz, acustical/guitar, metal, a little bit of pop and rock.

I also have a pair of Moondrop Crescent and I find them not fatiguing but lacking some warmth in the mids, on some genres that I like theysound too cold


----------



## Animagus

Hello!
If you are interested, here is my comparison between Moondrop's KXXS vs Kanas Pro.


----------



## Nimweth

nxnje said:


> Received my TIN AUDIO T3 alongside with the ZS10Pro yesterday for review purposes.
> 
> Didn't expect i would like the T3 so much as i like slamming bass and emphasized sub bass.
> Here i found a very linear IEM with a good and precise bass response.
> ...


+1 for the T3. So musical


----------



## Ziggomatic

Markolav said:


> I think Shozy nailed it with V33... First impressions: super lush and warm sound. These have something Denon/Fostex-ish on them. Little heavy on the midbass, bass is extended fairly. Midrange is fairly flat, maybe little laid-back/ recessed on the upper mids but only a bit. Both female -and male vocals sound full and intimate. Treble is quite rolled-off and could be a tad more defined and extended but plus side is that they are extremely easy to listen to, i havent experienced any harshness or sibilance even in the slightest. Soundstage feels pretty average for this price but they dont sound very boxed-in to me, surprising amount of depth and width show up at times.
> 
> Maybe this is just early hype but i love V33 so far. This is kind of what i wanted disappointing Z5000 to be. I would dare to claim that you can keep your C10...



It may be "brain burn-in," but I perceive the midbass on my set (with about 50 hrs on them) has tightened up a noticeable degree. Very balanced, natural sound at this point. I agree they nailed it with these. The sound is so good for $50USD.


----------



## FastAndClean

Nimweth said:


> +1 for the T3. So musical


how is the sound of Elecom CB1000 compared to the "other" piezo hybrid?


----------



## Nimweth

FastAndClean said:


> how is the sound of Elecom CB1000 compared to the "other" piezo hybrid?


The CB1000 is very well balance and more conservative in the bass. It's mids are very neutral and treble again slightly reserved but very clean and detailed. The **** is more " in your face" but extremely entertaining with occasional anomalies in the sound. The CB1000 is more consistent. I hope this helps.


----------



## Danfish98

nxnje said:


> Received my TIN AUDIO T3 alongside with the ZS10Pro yesterday for review purposes.
> 
> Didn't expect i would like the T3 so much as i like slamming bass and emphasized sub bass.
> Here i found a very linear IEM with a good and precise bass response.
> ...


What tips are you using with your T3? Every tip I've tried has extremely rolled off subbass.


----------



## Markolav

Ziggomatic said:


> It may be "brain burn-in," but I perceive the midbass on my set (with about 50 hrs on them) has tightened up a noticeable degree. Very balanced, natural sound at this point. I agree they nailed it with these. The sound is so good for $50USD.



I hope that they will release an special edition for these just like with Hibiki. With little tweaking these could go well above their current price range.


----------



## MrMajony

TIN HIFI P1
https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1130439514290212864?s=20


----------



## nxnje

CoiL said:


> Already had some hope that KZ did something different and great... close, but still not there? Hmmm... saw some graphs about ZS10 Pro and while I could tame 5-7kHz with little mod, mid-bass is not really appealing by graphs and impressions. Seems like T2 or T3 are better picks for money?


T3 are technically better and much more linear. ZS10 PROs have a strong hump on the bass/mid-bass but that seriously does not ruin the midrange. Anyway, i feel this is again a V-shaped sound which does not add anything seriously "new" to KZ's lineup. The midrange is in any case thicker and more forward than the ZS6 to be fair. I feel it more upfront and i like the bass slam the ZS10 PROs provide. Anyway, highs are brilliant, this has to be said, sure not at ZS6's level. I would say the ZS6s have a bigger stage, more recessed mids and more peaky's high end, while the ZS10 PROs have a similar timbre while being bright but not peaky, with a less extended sub-bass and a narrower stage (maybe due to a more forward midrange). 
I feel the ZS10 PROs are similar to the ZSN PROs in terms of dynamic and timbre, but feel a more refined version even a bit more precise than the old but good zs6.
In any case, the T3 are technically better, more linear and less aggressive along the spectrum.



Nimweth said:


> +1 for the T3. So musical


 Yea, the T3 is a real surprise.



Danfish98 said:


> What tips are you using with your T3? Every tip I've tried has extremely rolled off subbass.


 Sub-bass have roll-off but didn't expect sub-bass could be deep as i feel. It doesn't make all "rumble" like i'm used to with my ZS7, but it's there when needed without being overwheilming. I'm using the stock silicon tips which are black with the colored tube. The Medium size of the ones that are really sony-like ones, i do not know how to explain it. Not using foam tips at all atm, i do not like the bass with foam ones.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Markolav said:


> I hope that they will release an special edition for these just like with Hibiki. With little tweaking these could go well above their current price range.



Looks like they snuck out a "pro" version on Penon, which I think just has an upgraded cable... not sure.


----------



## Slater

Ziggomatic said:


> Looks like they snuck out a "pro" version on Penon, which I think just has an upgraded cable... not sure.



I’m kinda surprised they didn’t go with an mmcx for the “Pro” version. That fixed cable looks awfully thin and fragile.


----------



## CoiL

nxnje said:


> T3 are technically better and much more linear. ZS10 PROs have a strong hump on the bass/mid-bass but that seriously does not ruin the midrange. Anyway, i feel this is again a V-shaped sound which does not add anything seriously "new" to KZ's lineup. The midrange is in any case thicker and more forward than the ZS6 to be fair. I feel it more upfront and i like the bass slam the ZS10 PROs provide. Anyway, highs are brilliant, this has to be said, sure not at ZS6's level. I would say the ZS6s have a bigger stage, more recessed mids and more peaky's high end, while the ZS10 PROs have a similar timbre while being bright but not peaky, with a less extended sub-bass and a narrower stage (maybe due to a more forward midrange).
> I feel the ZS10 PROs are similar to the ZSN PROs in terms of dynamic and timbre, but feel a more refined version even a bit more precise than the old but good zs6.
> In any case, the T3 are technically better, more linear and less aggressive along the spectrum.


So, nothing new from KZ, same "upgrade" as always. I suspect ZS10Pro price will also fall down soon. Maybe @ 25-30$ they would sell great but those who wish jump from KZ would still choose TinHifi.


----------



## nxnje (May 22, 2019)

CoiL said:


> So, nothing new from KZ, same "upgrade" as always. I suspect ZS10Pro price will also fall down soon. Maybe @ 25-30$ they would sell great but those who wish jump from KZ would still choose TinHifi.



Still listening to them. Tried to make A/B comparison but that's difficult then i swapped them many times from the same source.

Sub bass is more pronounced on the ZS10 PRO and bass/midbass as well. Mids are more recessed on the ZS10 PRO. T3 mids are great and more detailed. Upper mids has a slight boost on the T3 and even does the ZS10 pro but less. Lower treble is ok in both. Upper treble has more sparkle on the t3 being a tad more brilliant.
Soundstage is similar with better instrument separation, width and depth on the T3.
Signature has a colder approach on the T3 while the ZS10 PROs tend to be warmer.

Between the 2.. i cannot choose. The T3 are technically great. The ZS10 PRO have a bump in the bass and midbass that can even be annoying for someone but for some reason i like it. It's like a boosted ZSN PRO's low-end (they're similar in terms of sound). Highs are great on the ZS10 PRO, less fatiguing than on the ZSN PRO while the T3 has a bit more emphasis but in a good way, showing more air and sparkle.

I'm really undecided which one i would choose between these two, but if you already have something like the KZ ZS7 i would pass the ZS10 PRO and pick T3 instead.
The ZS10 PRO are similar to the zs7 to my ears, with the ZS7 having a more pronounced roll off in the highs, a bigger soundstage and better imaging (and even better sub-bass in my opinion)

Sorry if i've put so many iems but these are not easy to describe, the ZS10 PROs are a mix of good things, i would call them an upgrade from some of their sisters, but not sure if that's a product that brings something VERY new.

PSSSSSA JUST A LITTLE THING
When i listen to Sia i tend to prefer the ZS10 Pro for more warmth.. the t3 sounds a bit coldish with her voice


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (May 22, 2019)

nxnje said:


> I'm really undecided which one i would choose between these two (ZS10 Pro/ZSN Pro), but if you already have something like the KZ ZS7 i would pass the ZS10 PRO and pick T3 instead.


So there you have it folks! Second and third hand opinions wanted! Post 'em!


----------



## archdawg

nxnje said:


> ...
> The ZS10 PRO have a bump in the bass and midbass that can even be annoying for someone but for some reason i like it. It's like a boosted ZSN PRO's low-end (they're similar in terms of sound). Highs are great on the ZS10 PRO, less fatiguing than on the ZSN PRO while the T3 has a bit more emphasis but in a good way, showing more air and sparkle.
> ...


Mhhh, this is the third time I see someone calling the ZSN Pro and ZS10 Pro similar in sound. Now I'd really love to see some transient response measurements of those two IEMs and I'd be very surprised if the latter pair came out as more clean and coherent.


----------



## nxnje

archdawg said:


> Mhhh, this is the third time I see someone calling the ZSN Pro and ZS10 Pro similar in sound. Now I'd really love to see some transient response measurements of those two IEMs and I'd be very surprised if the latter pair came out as more clean and coherent.



I found this guy having some impressions similar compared to mine. He also put a graph on the reddit thread.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.re...ngf1/kz_zs10_pro_and_kz_zsn_pro_quick_review/


----------



## CoiL (May 22, 2019)

archdawg said:


> Mhhh, this is the third time I see someone calling the ZSN Pro and ZS10 Pro similar in sound. Now I'd really love to see some transient response measurements of those two IEMs and I'd be very surprised if the latter pair came out as more clean and coherent.








IMHO, both need taming from 1.5 to 5kHz (especially 2.3 & 4.5kHz peaks) as that area is overly boosted relative to bass/lower mids area. Also, mid-bass is overly boosted by graphs imo.
So, why pay more for ZS10 Pro is questionable! Typical KZ - rolling out new and new IEMs without "serious" progress and just hoarding money from ppl.


----------



## archdawg (May 22, 2019)

nxnje said:


> I found this guy having some impressions similar compared to mine. He also put a graph on the reddit thread.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.re...ngf1/kz_zs10_pro_and_kz_zsn_pro_quick_review/


Pretty amusing read, thx for the link.



CoiL said:


> IMHO, both need taming from 1.5 to 5kHz (especially 2.3 & 4.5kHz peaks) as that area is overly boosted relative to bass/lower mids area. Also, mid-bass is overly boosted by graphs imo.
> So, why pay more for ZS10 Pro is questionable!


I don't own the ZS10 Pro but the ZSN, ZSN Pro and about 10 more KZ IEMs with some more on the way and get your point (I still have the 10Pro in my AE cart though).
I googled up some images of the inner life of the 10 Pros and again there's no sign of any proper acoustic tuning of those 4 BAs. Like usual the 30095 sits fairly close to the nozzle and the other 3 BAs wherever they seem to fit best. Now, a good number of folks here seem to like the 10 Pros quite a bit but to me this looks more like yet another 'happy accident'.
Again, being a sucker for clean and coherent transient responses (> timing, spatial accuracy, ...) I'd be very surprised if the 10 Pros beat the 2-driver ZSN /Pro (or any other 2 driver KZ model or even the ZS6/7) in that department.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

hakuzen said:


> when measured bqeyz kc2, noticed that signal and ground pins are polar inverted respect KZs (both sides); i.e., while sign signal goes down (extreme hole of the shell) at kz, it goes up (interior hole) at bqeyz. guess bk100 is like kc2.
> as both sides have same polarization, they won't be out of phase, and sound won't be affected. but being purist, i prefer right polarization, not inverted.
> if you get curved 2pins plug, there is no way to set the right polarization without resoldering. if you get straight 2pins plug with ear guides, you can remove or remold the ear guides. you can mark the pins to identify them, if they aren't marked.



So technically, straight 2 pin cables should just work fine ootb, right? I'm fine with ear guides/hooks. That means ZS4/ZS5 cable should be fine and AS10/BA10 cable need resoldering. It seems there's no pink cable in ZS4 style pin. Are there any other good alternatives you can recommend for a cable with mic. It'd be really helpful. Thanks


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> So technically, straight 2 pin cables should just work fine ootb, right? I'm fine with ear guides/hooks. That means ZS4/ZS5 cable should be fine and AS10/BA10 cable need resoldering. It seems there's no pink cable in ZS4 style pin. Are there any other good alternatives you can recommend for a cable with mic. It'd be really helpful. Thanks



What IEM are you trying to get a cable for?


----------



## loomisjohnson

my take on the kz zs10 pro is now on the audioreviews.org blog---the kz machine marches ever forward


----------



## hakuzen

Dani157 said:


> So technically, straight 2 pin cables should just work fine ootb, right? I'm fine with ear guides/hooks. That means ZS4/ZS5 cable should be fine and AS10/BA10 cable need resoldering. It seems there's no pink cable in ZS4 style pin. Are there any other good alternatives you can recommend for a cable with mic. It'd be really helpful. Thanks


the issue with pin polarization only affected to zsn (c-type) versions of jcally cables (which are thought for qdc and bqeyz polarization style, but also work for kz, not out of phase).
the rest of 2pins jcally cables use kz polarization; these are straight and have protruding 2pins plug, so perfectly suitable for zs4, but also zs5,as10,ba10.., without removing nor remolding ear guides, nor resoldering plugs.
about mic cables.. there are very few decent models with mic, unfortunately. i haven't got any link of good mic cables ended with protruding 2pins plugs now


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> What IEM are you trying to get a cable for?



KB100 as I'm struggling for comfort with stock cable.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

hakuzen said:


> the issue with pin polarization only affected to zsn (c-type) versions of jcally cables (which are thought for qdc and bqeyz polarization style, but also work for kz, not out of phase).
> the rest of 2pins jcally cables use kz polarization; these are straight and have protruding 2pins plug, so perfectly suitable for zs4, but also zs5,as10,ba10.., without removing nor remolding ear guides, nor resoldering plugs.
> about mic cables.. there are very few decent models with mic, unfortunately. i haven't got any link of good mic cables ended with protruding 2pins plugs now



Okay. Thanks for your help. Will keep the search on. Or get a new IEM for my traveling needs


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> KB100 as I'm struggling for comfort with stock cable.



The ear guides can be removed if that’s what’s bothering you about the stock cable. It’s not difficult; you just have to be careful.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> The ear guides can be removed if that’s what’s bothering you about the stock cable. It’s not difficult; you just have to be careful.



I know but I'm clumsy with delicate stuff thus didn't want to take any risks. Will give it a shot. Thanks Slater


----------



## Slater (May 22, 2019)

Dani157 said:


> I know but I'm clumsy with delicate stuff thus didn't want to take any risks. Will give it a shot. Thanks Slater



It will be similar to this guide I wrote, the main difference being there won’t be a metal wire in the BQEYZ cable.

https://www.audioreviews.org/removing-memory-wire/


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> It will be similar to this guide I wrote, the main difference being there won’t be a metal wire in the BQEYZ cable.
> 
> https://www.audioreviews.org/removing-memory-wire/



This looks easy. Thanks again


----------



## crabdog

archdawg said:


> Mhhh, this is the third time I see someone calling the ZSN Pro and ZS10 Pro similar in sound. Now I'd really love to see some transient response measurements of those two IEMs and I'd be very surprised if the latter pair came out as more clean and coherent.


Here are the measurements from my review comparing the ZS10 Pro and ZSN Pro. They are almost identical.



Spoiler


----------



## archdawg

Slater said:


> It will be similar to this guide I wrote, the main difference being there won’t be a metal wire in the BQEYZ cable.
> 
> https://www.audioreviews.org/removing-memory-wire/



That's another great help for many, Slater; keep it up! Just a note of caution, when I tried to remove the last shreds of the remaining sleeve from my latest KZ cable (the infamous flat, braided, silver plated 8 core version) I accidentally ripped one of the 4 cores of that side. On closer inspection I found some glue residues that I haven't noticed in that part of the connector before, neither on the other side of that cable nor my older one. Just sayin' ...


----------



## archdawg

crabdog said:


> Here are the measurements from my review comparing the ZS10 Pro and ZSN Pro. They are almost identical.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I've seen this FR graph before on your site, Crabbos (great review as usual!). Now I'd really love to see a nice selection of comparative transient response graphs for good measure.


----------



## Slater (May 22, 2019)

archdawg said:


> That's another great help for many, Slater; keep it up! Just a note of caution, when I tried to remove the last shreds of the remaining sleeve from my latest KZ cable (the infamous flat, braided, silver plated 8 core version) I accidentally ripped one of the 4 cores of that side. On closer inspection I found some glue residues that I haven't noticed in that part of the connector before, neither on the other side of that cable nor my older one. Just sayin' ...



Noted! Thanks for the info. I’ll have to check it out on the next one I do, and see if there’s glue.

Way back, I used to just nip the memory wire off as close to the plug as possible with wire nips. But as you can imagine, that can be risky because you can nip an actual cable wire too which would be bad. That’s when I just started pulling the memory wires out, and I’ve done it that way ever since. But I’ll definitely keep my eyes out, because perhaps KZ has changed the way they manufacture the cables.


----------



## DocHoliday (May 22, 2019)

crabdog said:


> Here are the measurements from my review comparing the ZS10 Pro and ZSN Pro. They are almost identical.



Your graph and AntDroid's graph are very similar. 



 

Though the graph readout for the IEMs is very similar the 10Pro is definitely a more refined listen. The NPro has an emphasis in the upper midrange that comes across a bit thin and the 10Pro has a bit more emphasis in the lower frequencies. 

I've been listening to my entire collection of the TimeLife Singers & Songwriters series and the NPro really shines with the recordings. 

 (Don McLean, Cat Stevens, Al Stewart, America, Bread, Fleetwood Mac, etc)

Didn't expect to enjoy the upper midrange emphasis but I do.


----------



## nxnje

crabdog said:


> Here are the measurements from my review comparing the ZS10 Pro and ZSN Pro. They are almost identical.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I have to say, measurements show they're nearly identical in terms of curve.. that being said, i have both as well and the ZS10 Pro is on another league imho.
They share the same mids imho, with the ZS10 being more detailed and thick. The highs are way less fatiguing on the ZS10 Pro being less artificial in retrieving details.
Bass is more emphasized on the ZS10 Pro and sub-bass is just a tad more extended with a little bit higher volume and rumble.
Imaging and instrument separation, and even soundstage, are a better on the ZS10 Pro.
The ZS10 Pro are more accurate and refined, that's my 2$.


----------



## Nimweth

This one looks interesting, single Knowles BA, £24!
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32982...id=945amp-64BpfW3ZF3fNN_QBAiI7Lw1558549111738


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 22, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> This one looks interesting, single Knowles BA, £24!
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32982997571.html



Looks pretty... cool color... but I feel like I have seen it somewhere else...

here it is (was) on Amazon under the name Tingker... from two years ago.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tingker-Earphones-Isolating-Definition-Microphone-Orange/dp/B072LF7L3D

and under the name GranVela

https://www.amazon.co.uk/GranVela®-Balanced-Headphones-Universal-Noise-Isolating-T180/dp/B01AC6VWCG

and....

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tingker-t180.21340/reviews

Now, I remember... I was looking for a single BA iem and that review put me off.


----------



## FastAndClean

Nimweth said:


> This one looks interesting, single Knowles BA, £24!
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32982...id=945amp-64BpfW3ZF3fNN_QBAiI7Lw1558549111738


they have a couple of other models, all with knowles drivers, the flagship is 8 knowles per side for 298$, interesting brand, i may check some of the smaller models, i love BA earphones


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> they have a couple of other models, all with knowles drivers, the flagship is 8 knowles per side for 298$, interesting brand, i may check some of the smaller models, i love BA earphones



Those earlier listings with that same shell do not mention Knowles.  Do you think maybe this other company got the shells and put in better drivers?  Or, maybe they were good all along and that reviewer just had the wrong tips?  Someone will have to get it and see... @Nimweth will.


----------



## Nimweth (May 22, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Looks pretty... cool color... but I feel like I have seen it somewhere else...
> 
> here it is (was) on Amazon under the name Tingker... from two years ago.
> 
> ...


Well, what about this one? I'm getting this soon.
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10000...7931647&productSubject=KBEAR-F1-HIFI-3-5-MMCX


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> Those earlier listings with that same shell do not mention Knowles.  Do you think maybe this other company got the shells and put in better drivers?  Or, maybe they were good all along and that reviewer just had the wrong tips?  Someone will have to get it and see... @Nimweth will.


have no idea, i will make some research if i can find real pics and impressions other than those on ali


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> Well, what about this one?
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10000...7931647&productSubject=KBEAR-F1-HIFI-3-5-MMCX



I actually do have one single BA iem... the Moondrop Nocturne.


----------



## Shinry

Today I got the Kinera Idun, equipped them with spinfits at first, then whidebored tips and I am quite impressed.
The fit is perfect and I like the sound signature as well as the clarity. Cable is gorgeous, but I will try them with a NiceHCK 16 core cable when it arrives.
A few negative points:
They are soooo sensitive, the first ever iems, that provide a noisy background when listening to spotify (though not on lossless) Also volumelevel 1/15 on my Galaxy S9 is almost too loud, they are this easy to drive. Most of my other iems need 6-9 to be loud enough.
The frequency area of 500 needs to be lowered by 1-3db. It's insane how all other midfrequencies get louder and more present when just adjusting this setting by the smallest amount.
I'll let them burn in a bit more, but in the end I had to reduce ALL tone frequencies by 5db, they are just too damn loud


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Looks pretty... cool color... but I feel like I have seen it somewhere else...
> 
> here it is (was) on Amazon under the name Tingker... from two years ago.
> 
> ...



That review is pretty brutal.

I've had a few turds through the years, so I know the feeling!


----------



## hifi80sman

Slater said:


> That review is pretty brutal.
> 
> I've had a few turds through the years, so I know the feeling!


You know what's not brutal?  The FiiO F5.  Man, love these things (with foam tips)!  Can't put them down!  Soundstage is unusually good and I've actually had to look around me several times because I thought I heard something in another room!


----------



## hifi80sman (May 22, 2019)

Also, I have the 1More Triple Drivers (both the OE and IEM, actually) and to me, the FiiO F5 outperform the 1More Triples (IEM), the latter of which are far too polite for my taste.  I find the stock cable complaints on the FiiO F5 overblown.  They are pretty decent stock cables.  A bit thin, but still feel quality built.  As a rule, I never yank on the cable itself when removing the IEM from the MMCX connection...I pull from the plug sleeve.


----------



## Slater

hifi80sman said:


> As a rule, I never yank on the cable itself when removing the IEM from the MMCX connection...I pull from the plug sleeve.



Even better than pulling on the plug sleeve would be using one of these tools that @HungryPanda turned me onto:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...the-first-post.692119/page-1870#post-14883976

It's all I use now, and I have never once damaged an MMCX since using the keys. It will pop off even the most stubborn mmcx. I've had some that were literally impossible to get off with your bare hands (I think it might have been the TinAudio T2 but I don't remember). Anyways, the key pops it right off.


----------



## hifi80sman

Slater said:


> Even better than pulling on the plug sleeve would be using one of these tools that @HungryPanda turned me onto:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...the-first-post.692119/page-1870#post-14883976
> 
> It's all I use now, and I have never once damaged an MMCX since using the keys. It will pop off even the most stubborn mmcx. I've had some that were literally impossible to get off with your bare hands (I think it might have been the TinAudio T2 but I don't remember). Anyways, the key pops it right off.


Nice!  I didn't even know it was a "thing".  I guess you _*do*_ learn something new every day!  For a couple of bucks, those things are flat out worth it.  I find myself babying the cables as much as the 'buds themselves.  LOL!


----------



## assassin10000 (May 22, 2019)

hifi80sman said:


> Nice!  I didn't even know it was a "thing".  I guess you _*do*_ learn something new every day!  For a couple of bucks, those things are flat out worth it.  I find myself babying the cables as much as the 'buds themselves.  LOL!



Right? Plus I can use them for de-pinning connectors on wire harnesses if need be.

I ordered those a few weeks ago thanks to @HungryPanda & @Slater posting about them a while back. Still waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## Zerohour88

Nimweth said:


> Well, what about this one? I'm getting this soon.
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10000...7931647&productSubject=KBEAR-F1-HIFI-3-5-MMCX



saw a recent review of this (japanese, so might have to use google translate):

http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55765534.html

there's also the Opal


----------



## Nimweth

Zerohour88 said:


> saw a recent review of this (japanese, so might have to use google translate):
> 
> http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55765534.html
> 
> there's also the Opal


Yes, I have the Opal, I am currently burning in. A little over-bright to begin with but lots of detail and good soundstage. Very comfortable fit as well.


----------



## crabdog

Nimweth said:


> Well, what about this one? I'm getting this soon.
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10000...7931647&productSubject=KBEAR-F1-HIFI-3-5-MMCX


I have this and the Opal. Haven't opened the Opal yet but from what you say I expect they both have the same problem.


----------



## chinmie

Nimweth said:


> This one looks interesting, single Knowles BA, £24!
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32982...id=945amp-64BpfW3ZF3fNN_QBAiI7Lw1558549111738





mbwilson111 said:


> Looks pretty... cool color... but I feel like I have seen it somewhere else...
> 
> here it is (was) on Amazon under the name Tingker... from two years ago.
> 
> ...



wow, that Tingker review is really something... and i still think it's hard to muck up single BA formula as long as it's a full range one. it is easier (and generally) to get good or at least decent sound from them...

the Audiosense at least uses Knowles, so in theory it should sound at least okay.



Nimweth said:


> Well, what about this one? I'm getting this soon.
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10000...7931647&productSubject=KBEAR-F1-HIFI-3-5-MMCX



this also looks interesting.. i just hope that mmcx lasts, because that thing will not be repairable with filled resin like that


----------



## Cevisi

ozziecook said:


> Does anyone ever go through periods where all their IEMs sound a bit...meh?


That happens too me when my brain is not fit like whenni didnt get enough sleep and didnt eat somthing generally music sound for me bad in the morning and good at night


----------



## randomnin

Those Tingker\Granvela\Audiosense T180 - anyone knows which Knowles driver is used? Knowles usually provide nice spec sheets of their drivers.


----------



## CoiL

crabdog said:


> Here are the measurements from my review comparing the ZS10 Pro and ZSN Pro. They are almost identical.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Well, my question now is - what are the drivers technical/physical differences?


----------



## Zerohour88

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I have the Opal, I am currently burning in. A little over-bright to begin with but lots of detail and good soundstage. Very comfortable fit as well.





crabdog said:


> I have this and the Opal. Haven't opened the Opal yet but from what you say I expect they both have the same problem.



ah, seems consistent with his review of the Opal too (a DD somehow having thin mid-upper end and not enough low end):

http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55765533.html

looking forward on the review/comparison


----------



## archdawg (May 23, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Well, my question now is - what are the drivers technical/physical differences?



From what it looks like both IEMs share the exact same drivers at both ends of the spectrum - the newer 10mm Tesla DD and a newer 'customized' version of the Bellsing 30095 that maybe has already been used in later ZS6 and other multi-driver KZs.
The ZS10 Pro sports 3 more BAs and a different passive crossover circuit ... c'est ca.


----------



## Slater

randomnin said:


> Those Tingker\Granvela\Audiosense T180 - anyone knows which Knowles driver is used? Knowles usually provide nice spec sheets of their drivers.



RAF-32873

https://www.knowles.com/docs/defaul...8bba1a731dff6ddbb37cff0000940c19.pdf?sfvrsn=0


----------



## Moonstar

My first impression for the Auglamour RT-3 are very positive! 
It sounds lively, clean and transparent and with a very mature bass tuning that is there when it called for it. 
Furthermore, the monitor shell is rock solid and beautiful in its appearance 

The Review Coming Soon 

Here are some shots that i will use for my upcomimg review


----------



## Cevisi

Moonstar said:


> My first impression for the Auglamour RT-3 are very positive!
> It sounds lively, clean and transparent and with a very mature bass tuning that is there when it called for it.
> Furthermore, the monitor shell is rock solid and beautiful in its appearance
> 
> ...


What a beauty


----------



## Dobrescu George

Moonstar said:


> My first impression for the Auglamour RT-3 are very positive!
> It sounds lively, clean and transparent and with a very mature bass tuning that is there when it called for it.
> Furthermore, the monitor shell is rock solid and beautiful in its appearance
> 
> ...



Man, I love your photos!


----------



## FastAndClean

that was my old in ear system, i miss those red beans


----------



## randomnin

Slater said:


> RAF-32873
> 
> https://www.knowles.com/docs/defaul...8bba1a731dff6ddbb37cff0000940c19.pdf?sfvrsn=0


Thanks a bunch!
Not too bad. But mid-bass bleed looks to be present and a treble roll-off is too early, too. For the price still seems to be an interesting purchase.


----------



## Moonstar

Dobrescu George said:


> Man, I love your photos!



Thank you mate


----------



## jibberish

hifi80sman said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for, just like the Tin T3 and FiiO F5 can be worn.  I cannot wear the wire around the ear method.


It's not a Chinese brand, so maybe a bit off topic for the thread, but DoubleTap R2 have mmcx connectors and have a barrel shape design that can be worn straight down. I think they're a bit more stable wearing them cable up over the ear, but they can be worn cable down with no issue as well (I'm doing so right now just to re-verify to myself that is actually true).

I bought the minimal package that only ships with the earphone shells (no cable or bluetooth adapter) and paired them with a copper mmcx cable I already had. I believe the stock cable has ear hooks designed to be worn over the ear. So if you were potentially interested in these, you'd want to go the same route to buy just the earphones and pair them with a cable that can be worn down.

@B9Scrambler reviewed them: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/double-tap-audio-r2.23703/reviews - I like them a lot and they've been in heavy rotation since I got them.


----------



## randomnin

jibberish said:


> It's not a Chinese brand, so maybe a bit off topic for the thread, but DoubleTap R2 have mmcx connectors and have a barrel shape design that can be worn straight down. I think they're a bit more stable wearing them cable up over the ear, but they can be worn cable down with no issue as well (I'm doing so right now just to re-verify to myself that is actually true).
> 
> I bought the minimal package that only ships with the earphone shells (no cable or bluetooth adapter) and paired them with a copper mmcx cable I already had. I believe the stock cable has ear hooks designed to be worn over the ear. So if you were potentially interested in these, you'd want to go the same route to buy just the earphones and pair them with a cable that can be worn down.
> 
> @B9Scrambler reviewed them: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/double-tap-audio-r2.23703/reviews - I like them a lot and they've been in heavy rotation since I got them.


Don't know about that macho aesthetic spin in the review, looks more like weird suicide/headshot aesthetic


----------



## 1clearhead

archdawg said:


> Mhhh, this is the third time I see someone calling the ZSN Pro and ZS10 Pro similar in sound. Now I'd really love to see some transient response measurements of those two IEMs and I'd be very surprised if the latter pair came out as more clean and coherent.


+1 That's why I am hesitating to hit the "buy" button...

 
 Or, just hit the "panic" button!


----------



## CoiL

Save Your money for something better and jump out of that "OMG-another-new-KZ" addiction


----------



## alvinlim2010

CoiL said:


> Save Your money for something better and jump out of that "OMG-another-new-KZ" addiction


Yea I never felt KZ is a worthy buy nowadays, especially with the influx of great picks.


----------



## archdawg

CoiL said:


> Save Your money for something better and jump out of that "OMG-another-new-KZ" addiction


I save my Eurons for the upcoming ZS88 Hyper and something like this to keep my noggin afloat ...


----------



## zazaboy

does anyone here have the dunu titan 1 (fiio ex1) I am interested in this iem since its open back... is it worth to get this iem what you guys think ?


----------



## FastAndClean

I was chatting with Jim from NICEHCK about the tuning of the F3, I have a great news and measurements, result of my suggestions, Jim is such a cool guy, he was taking the criticism the best way possible, he wants to make them better and he will, I send the measurements yesterday to @Wiljen to give me his opinion
Will post them later after work but I can say now, expect a giant killer at 200$ price mark, earphone that will drag your er4 into deep water and drawn them quickly


----------



## crabdog

FastAndClean said:


> I was chatting with Jim from NICEHCK about the tuning of the F3, I have a great news and measurements, result of my suggestions, Jim is such a cool guy, he was taking the criticism the best way possible, he wants to make them better and he will, I send the measurements yesterday to @Wiljen to give me his opinion
> Will post them later after work but I can say now, expect a giant killer at 200$ price mark, earphone that will drag your er4 into deep water and drawn them quickly


It's worth looking forward to but much too early to be making fantastical claims IMO.


----------



## FastAndClean

crabdog said:


> It's worth looking forward to but much too early to be making fantastical claims IMO.


The current version is already more technical than er4s


----------



## chinmie

zazaboy said:


> does anyone here have the dunu titan 1 (fiio ex1) I am interested in this iem since its open back... is it worth to get this iem what you guys think ?



it has a good wide soundstage among the IEMs, but if you can do earbuds form, there are lots of them that can surpass the EX1 easily.


----------



## Wiljen

Looking at the plot that @FastAndClean sent over, that tuning would correct the single biggest flaw in the F3 which is the 5k spike that makes it too fatiguing for long listening sessions for me.   I will say the resolution of the F3 is off the charts in the $200 range so if they can make the tuning a near neutral, they should have a winner.  I'll be excited to get a version  2 model to compare side by side.


----------



## Riz99

Found measurement of Nicehck N3 on aliexpress. Measurements are done on a Dayton Audio iMM-6 according to the the review. Quite a nice graph actually...


----------



## Riz99




----------



## crabdog

FastAndClean said:


> The current version is already more technical than er4s





Wiljen said:


> Looking at the plot that @FastAndClean sent over, that tuning would correct the single biggest flaw in the F3 which is the 5k spike that makes it too fatiguing for long listening sessions for me.   I will say the resolution of the F3 is off the charts in the $200 range so if they can make the tuning a near neutral, they should have a winner.  I'll be excited to get a version  2 model to compare side by side.


I'm sure at least one of you understands that "fixing" any dissonant peaks is a double-edged sword. If they lower the offensive 5 kHz peak it will hopefully make the sound less fatiguing but at the same time, some of the amazing resolution that you're so excited about will be lost in the process.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Chi-Fi fan and hope that they can make an incredible MK2 but throwing around terms like "giant killer" at this stage is rather silly.


----------



## CoiL (May 24, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> I was chatting with Jim from NICEHCK about the tuning of the F3, I have a great news and measurements, result of my suggestions, Jim is such a cool guy, he was taking the criticism the best way possible, he wants to make them better and he will, I send the measurements yesterday to @Wiljen to give me his opinion
> Will post them later after work but I can say now, expect a giant killer at 200$ price mark, earphone that will drag your er4 into deep water and drawn them quickly


Lets hope the best!
Also, I hope they ditch the shiny "plating" and do "brushed" or matte dark-silver looks.


Riz99 said:


>


Don`t know about calibration accuracy but that graph looks pretty "same" as KPE.
Here`s another one but "peaks" are located little differently:













With KPE, those peaks are little more shifted to right and roll-off in highs starts later, with smaller dip, to my eyes.

Anyway, graphs of N3 look quite promising but reading the reviews - different story.


----------



## FastAndClean

So I got a message from Jim and he thanked me and told me that he will apply my suggestions in the next generation of hybrids ( F series), I am assuming that he is cooking something, well I tried, there's nothing more I can do


----------



## FastAndClean (May 24, 2019)

Here is the graph that Jim send me, on first glance the difference is not big but if you look at the scale you will see that the lower treble area (peaking at around 4.8khz) is reduced by around 5db, from 1.5khz to 5khz is a lot more linear (still has boost though), the side effect of that  is removing a big chunk of energy in the upper treble (centered at around 15khz).
I told him try to lower that peak at 11khz, he said ok, after that he wrote that his engineer was able to remove that peak but the end result was not good (i assume that the damping applied took out a lot of the FR before and after that peak) so he decided to leave the 11khz untouched for that reason.
Now i am not sure if he will make a new version of that earphone or not (our communication is not ideal) but as far as i know the last thing he told me was that it will use better treble tuning in the future models from the same line of hybrids.
If he make a new version of the F3 with that tuning it will be with different name (i told him to change the name so the people will know what kind of tuned earphone they will get) like mk2 or V2, something like that. We will see.
EDIT - look at the driver matching under 3khz, amazing


----------



## mbwilson111

Riz99 said:


> Found measurement of Nicehck N3 on aliexpress. Measurements are done on a Dayton Audio iMM-6 according to the the review. Quite a nice graph actually...





CoiL said:


> Anyway, graphs of N3 look quite promising but reading the reviews - different story.



I personally can never think how an iem will sound by looking at a graph, but I will say that I am one of the few that really likes the N3.  It is extremely comfortable for me and sounds great with my music (which can be almost anything).  I did burn  it in for several days just playing music through it with my desktop setup.   I never know if anything changes... I have so many things that I listen to... but I do it anyway.

I am lucky because as long as I am enjoying my music, I am not stuck on a certain sound signature.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 24, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Lets hope the best!
> Also, I hope they ditch the shiny "plating" and do "brushed" or matte dark-silver looks.
> 
> Don`t know about calibration accuracy but that graph looks pretty "same" as KPE.
> ...


Interesting are the variations at the low end but overall, any of these graphs gives one a good idea. And yes, while the graphs are not perfect, the earphones suck sonically.

Kanas Pro review (1 of 3) up.


----------



## Wiljen

crabdog said:


> I'm sure at least one of you understands that "fixing" any dissonant peaks is a double-edged sword. If they lower the offensive 5 kHz peak it will hopefully make the sound less fatiguing but at the same time, some of the amazing resolution that you're so excited about will be lost in the process.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge Chi-Fi fan and hope that they can make an incredible MK2 but throwing around terms like "giant killer" at this stage is rather silly.



I understand that entirely, my comment regarding wanting to test the two side by side was directed to exactly that.  For that matter, Giant killer is not a term I use period.


----------



## Otto Motor

Wiljen said:


> I understand that entirely, my comment regarding wanting to test the two side by side was directed to exactly that.  For that matter, Giant killer is not a term I use period.


And when you reduce that 5 kHz peak, the bass may come out more...not in measured magnitude but perceived. Good or bad, I don't know.


----------



## IryxBRO

TFZ X1 review:

My blog: LINK
Here: LINK


----------



## dwakefield

FastAndClean said:


> Here is the graph that Jim send me, on first glance the difference is not big but if you look at the scale you will see that the lower treble area (peaking at around 4.8khz) is reduced by around 5db, from 1.5khz to 5khz is a lot more linear (still has boost though), the side effect of that  is removing a big chunk of energy in the upper treble (centered at around 15khz).
> I told him try to lower that peak at 11khz, he said ok, after that he wrote that his engineer was able to remove that peak but the end result was not good (i assume that the damping applied took out a lot of the FR before and after that peak) so he decided to leave the 11khz untouched for that reason.
> Now i am not sure if he will make a new version of that earphone or not (our communication is not ideal) but as far as i know the last thing he told me was that it will use better treble tuning in the future models from the same line of hybrids.
> If he make a new version of the F3 with that tuning it will be with different name (i told him to change the name so the people will know what kind of tuned earphone they will get) like mk2 or V2, something like that. We will see.
> EDIT - look at the driver matching under 3khz, amazing



This is great that Jim listens and makes improvements.  I don't think I would spend the money again since the burn-in process and better dac/amp have addressed the brightness to my satisfaction (tolerance).  But I am glad to own 2 iem's (M6 and F3) by this company committed to quality.


----------



## silverfishla

mbwilson111 said:


> I personally can never think how an iem will sound by looking at a graph, but I will say that I am one of the few that really likes the N3.  It is extremely comfortable for me and sounds great with my music (which can be almost anything).  I did burn  it in for several days just playing music through it with my desktop setup.   I never know if anything changes... I have so many things that I listen to... but I do it anyway.
> 
> I am lucky because as long as I am enjoying my music, I am not stuck on a certain sound signature.


I also like the N3.  I especially like it with the Zishan Z3.  The balance is just better with that player.  I think it’s the slightly higher output that pushes the piezo (could be talking out my a**) but the **** is also a monster out of that (the player not my a**).


----------



## Animagus (May 24, 2019)

Hey guys! *Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 PRO* is now available at Penon for $319. If you're interested, here are my impressions of Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro vs TSMR-3 Pro.

Cheers!


----------



## abhijollyguy

How many of you have listened to the NiceHCK DZX 2+7 or 1+8?

How is it?

Any comparison with SONY IER-M7?

Will appreciate your replies.


Thank you!


----------



## Ziggomatic

zazaboy said:


> does anyone here have the dunu titan 1 (fiio ex1) I am interested in this iem since its open back... is it worth to get this iem what you guys think ?



I used to own it. It has a nice warm open sound. If you want something in that uncommon form factor, I think it's worth getting (especially at the EX1 pricepoint). However, although the earpieces are more ventalated than most IEMs, I never really thought of them as "open back." They still isolate sound a bit. What about the open nature of the ex1 interests you?


----------



## kadas152

CoiL said:


> Lets hope the best!
> Also, I hope they ditch the shiny "plating" and do "brushed" or matte dark-silver looks.
> 
> Don`t know about calibration accuracy but that graph looks pretty "same" as KPE.
> ...


Hey that first graph posted by Riz99 is actually mine  I have posted it also somewhere in here few months ago. Measurements taken with 8k resonance peak according to crin’s technique.



mbwilson111 said:


> I personally can never think how an iem will sound by looking at a graph, but I will say that I am one of the few that really likes the N3.  It is extremely comfortable for me and sounds great with my music (which can be almost anything).  I did burn  it in for several days just playing music through it with my desktop setup.   I never know if anything changes... I have so many things that I listen to... but I do it anyway.
> 
> I am lucky because as long as I am enjoying my music, I am not stuck on a certain sound signature.



I like them too  Really enjoying both N3 and **** at the moment.


----------



## zazaboy

@Ziggomatic the reason I want the fiio ex1 (dunu titan 1 ) is mainly because they were popular in the past and want some relaxed smooth sound signature and good mids... I thought this is the one esp. in this price range


----------



## BadReligionPunk

silverfishla said:


> I also like the N3.  I especially like it with the Zishan Z3.  The balance is just better with that player.  I think it’s the slightly higher output that pushes the piezo (could be talking out my a**) but the **** is also a monster out of that (the player not my a**).



Yea I have also found it needs power to not only push the piezo, but also to bring a little thump to the low end. Out of the balanced out of my Cayin N5 it sounds its best.


----------



## Ziggomatic

zazaboy said:


> @Ziggomatic the reason I want the fiio ex1 (dunu titan 1 ) is mainly because they were popular in the past and want some relaxed smooth sound signature and good mids... I thought this is the one esp. in this price range



I don't think you'd be disappointed.


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Looking to buy a pair of Bluetooth/wireless iems for walking around and general daily use.

Would like them to be bass heavy because I love bass, what are my best options?

Budget is around £50, cheaper the better obviously but if something is really worth it willing to stretch.


----------



## ScottPilgrim (May 24, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> @Ziggomatic the reason I want the fiio ex1 (dunu titan 1 ) is mainly because they were popular in the past and want some relaxed smooth sound signature and good mids... I thought this is the one esp. in this price range


I own one right now along side the titan 3 and the Kanas pro. The iem isnt really relaxing.. pretty good imaging for the price. Almost avoids the chifi treble peak trope of that era. Still listen to it time to time. Its amazing for a beater, got me through saving up for the kanas pro which is a truly relaxing experience imho. Titan 3 is amazing for vocals and awesome warm mid detailed sound. If you have a punchy source definitely look at the titan 3. I think there might be something weird for the titan3 near the 4k-6k region cant quite point it out. But otherwise i i absolute love my set. 

P.s. sabre dac from LGs dont quite work that great with titan 3.


----------



## Makahl (May 24, 2019)

Dally Sidhu said:


> Looking to buy a pair of Bluetooth/wireless iems for walking around and general daily use.
> 
> Would like them to be bass heavy because I love bass, what are my best options?
> 
> Budget is around £50, cheaper the better obviously but if something is really worth it willing to stretch.



The QCY QS1 will fill the bill. Or the KZ ZS4 + TRN BT20 cable seems a good option too (more bass + power).


----------



## Riz99

@Wiljen sent you a pm, can you please look into it.


----------



## chinmie

still enjoying this combo quite a lot.


----------



## DynamicEars

chinmie said:


> still enjoying this combo quite a lot.



Regular Moondrop Kanas + Final Audio E eartips M size + TRN BT20 am i right? looks great!!


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> Regular Moondrop Kanas + Final Audio E eartips M size + TRN BT20 am i right? looks great!!



almost, the tip is LL sized. i have large ears


----------



## Makahl

So I asked for a friend in Japan to translate this audio compass from this Japanese blog (http://blog.livedoor.jp/headphone_metal/) 






and I've got this:

Top: Natural 
Left: Warm 
Right: Cool 
Bottom: Flashy 

I'm not used with the terms Cool and Flashy for audio, but assuming it's the NiceHCK F3 chart, might "cool" means analytical? Is there a better translation for those words?


----------



## TechnoidFR

Hi all

it has been a long time !

I have a lot of new stuff !

CCA CA4 / ZSN PRO : I prepare a comparison. They are different on some point. 
Ca4 have less bass, but same sub bass, mids and high are similar, scene is wide. ZSN pro has clearly more bass and intimate scene.
Zs10 pro : simply a ZS7 more brilliant, better clarity, wider scene
TRN X6 : neutral iem with slightly too high medium and not enough bass. I find them not very natural. 
Tin Audio T3 : Farly better than T2, very good clarity and tonality
Hanxiangzi HT190 : unknown brand but LuckLZ sell that. Warm and balanced sound. Very poor isolation but good aerial sound

I have tws, the TFZ X1 and for 75€ and they are very cool ! In term of the sound it's like Qt5 with less speed. The battery life is of 6/7h and very confort

The last is dap
I invest on a  Zishan AK4497EQ and Shanling m0.
Clearly it's the just the total opposite. 
Zishan have a sound excellent, better than z3. Shanling m0 have better design. But the sound is Farly more limited, I find them very worst than z3. But it's compact, with Bluetooth, aptx, ldac, touchscreen display. 


I was very very busy last times


----------



## Wiljen

Riz99 said:


> @Wiljen sent you a pm, can you please look into it.



I saw it but a couple of things are going to have to happen 1st.  1 I am going to have to be home where I can do it and 2 I am going to have to find time around other responsibilities and interests.  Patience grasshopper.


----------



## duyanh43

TechnoidFR said:


> Hi all
> 
> it has been a long time !
> 
> ...



Agreed with you on the TRN X6, sound very weird, electronic. Tin T3 i found them a bit normal, not godly performance over price ratio. Auditioned both of them and still comeback to my **** for usual listening


----------



## TechnoidFR

duyanh43 said:


> Agreed with you on the TRN X6, sound very weird, electronic. Tin T3 i found them a bit normal, not godly performance over price ratio. Auditioned both of them and still comeback to my **** for usual listening



It's a strange signature that I l've already seen on T500. I don't know why they put a peak on upper range


----------



## mbwilson111

duyanh43 said:


> Agreed with you on the TRN X6, sound very weird, electronic. Tin T3 i found them a bit normal, not godly performance over price ratio. Auditioned both of them and still comeback to my **** for usual listening



I like my TRN X6.  I am getting great sound using Auvio tips and using my more powerful DAPs.. and desktop system.  I also burned them in at least 100 hours.  I have no idea if that did anything... I never know but do it anyway.

I did not order them... @HungryPanda did but he has a harder time getting a fit with iems than I do so he ended up giving them to me.  Probably because something more expensive arrived at the same time.  I am often happy with his cast offs    I usually don't give up quickly on an IEM...unless it was super cheap, or is ugly... lol.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I like my TRN X6.  I am getting great sound using Auvio tips and using my more powerful DAPs.. and desktop system.  I also burned them in at least 100 hours.  I have no idea if that did anything... I never know but do it anyway.
> 
> I did not order them... @HungryPanda did but he has a harder time getting a fit with iems than I do so he ended up giving them to me.  Probably because something more expensive arrived at the same time.  I am often happy with his cast offs    I usually don't give up quickly on an IEM...unless it was super cheap, or is ugly... lol.


i told you to open the box


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> i told you to open the box



LOL... and I did.


----------



## IryxBRO

OURART Wine - dynamic IEMs based on beryllium & titanium composite driver. It seems that OURART want to capture ears and minds of every audiophile with their wise approach and budget-friendly products. First - ACG and Ti7, now a couple of impressive IEMs... They even didn't leave detachable cable out of the bullet-type shaped IEMs. The review is on approach...


----------



## chickenmoon

IryxBRO said:


> OURART Wine - dynamic IEMs based on beryllium & titanium composite driver. It seems that OURART want to capture ears and minds of every audiophile with their wise approach and budget-friendly products. First - ACG and Ti7, now a couple of impressive IEMs... They even didn't leave detachable cable out of the bullet-type shaped IEMs. The review is on approach...



Looking forward to read what you think about them. I was tempted buying them more than once but never did as they never seem to be discounted on sale days.


----------



## fragzone (May 25, 2019)

Liking my little setup. Sony nw-a55 with the t3's. Went for a run with them yesterday and had no problems with them staying in the ears. They may replace my koss porta pros for exercising, the over ear cable coupled with the tightening bead ensure they lock in very nice for me at least. Also have the distinct advantage of staying dry whereas I usually take my porta pros off drenched in sweat. I don't know how those things are still working.

Only had these iem's a couple of days and you can already see the foam tips breaking down though. Despite that, I am seriously impressed by these granted it is my first 'real' iem.


----------



## dondonut

The qcy qs1 are currently on sale for <16€ ($17,56) on Ali. That's a good price for what you get imho. Been using them for a month and gotta say, they rock!

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/oMtWkTz9t


----------



## CoiL

kadas152 said:


> Measurements taken with 8k resonance peak according to crin’s technique.


Yeah, saw that 8kHz resonance peak alignment... but... my question is about calibration - to what IEMs against You matched Your calibration file settings (and what rig were they using)? How many IEMs?


----------



## SuperLuigi

dondonut said:


> The qcy qs1 are currently on sale for <16€ ($17,56) on Ali. That's a good price for what you get imho. Been using them for a month and gotta say, they rock!
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/oMtWkTz9t



When I click the link, it doesn't take me to a product page. Anyone else?


----------



## mbwilson111

SuperLuigi said:


> When I click the link, it doesn't take me to a product page. Anyone else?



that type of link never works for me... I think you have to be using your phone and the app for it to work.  I hate those links.


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Makahl said:


> The QCY QS1 will fill the bill. Or the KZ ZS4 + TRN BT20 cable seems a good option too (more bass + power).


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...lgo_pvid=e21183e9-760d-404a-a3d0-94d4f75bd28b

Are these better than the qs1? theyre only $6 more


----------



## dondonut (May 27, 2019)

SuperLuigi said:


> When I click the link, it doesn't take me to a product page. Anyone



For me it takes me to the app on my phone and to the product page on my laptop. Try this one instead:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/QCY...&terminal_id=f9e7876b04664085838bfba3efddf455


Dally Sidhu said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...lgo_pvid=e21183e9-760d-404a-a3d0-94d4f75bd28b
> 
> Are these better than the qs1? theyre only $6 more



They're about 9$ more for me. The actual earphones are the same as the QS1. The difference is in the charging case: it has almost double capacity and has a lid. However, i havent found the QS1 charging case to be lacking and i don't mind not having a lid.


----------



## nxnje

Hello,
This is my take on the TIN AUDIO T3, for who's interested.
I'm gonna post a ZS10 review as well in some days.

https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=468


----------



## harry501501 (May 26, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> @Ziggomatic the reason I want the fiio ex1 (dunu titan 1 ) is mainly because they were popular in the past and want some relaxed smooth sound signature and good mids... I thought this is the one esp. in this price range



Sorry to say, but the FIIO EX1 compared to more modern similarly priced or cheaper sets doesn't compete anymore. It was good at the time but MANY more sets have left it a bit of a dinosaur and teh hype left it ages ago. It's thin sounding, peaky, weak sub bass and the only real thing going for it is it's soundstage but that's not enough to buy it IMO. It's defintely not relaxed or smooth I'm afraid and the mids are very recessed. I've had the Titan 3 also and it's a horrible mega mid-centric mess, which you'll find in other reviews. Save your money and loo around at more recent alternatives.

Sets you can easily get on Amazon... For relaxed smooth mids look in to TRN V30, Revonext RX8S. For a set that is maybe closer to the FIIO EX1 but better sounding you may even like the CCA C10, ARTSTE DC1.

If you go for Aliexpress even more selections pop up.

Hope this helps 

Also, ask around about the FINAL E3000. I've got the excellent e4000 and from what I've heard the e3000 follows in it's same smooth detailed mids. Same price as the FIIO EX1 nearly


----------



## duyanh43

harry501501 said:


> Sorry to say, but the FIIO EX1 compared to more modern similarly priced or cheaper sets doesn't compete anymore. It was good at the time but MANY more sets have left it a bit of a dinosaur and teh hype left it ages ago. It's thin sounding, peaky, weak sub bass and the only real thing going for it is it's soundstage but that's not enough to buy it IMO. It's defintely not relaxed or smooth I'm afraid and the mids are very recessed. I've had the Titan 3 also and it's a horrible mega mid-centric mess, which you'll find in other reviews. Save your money and loo around at more recent alternatives.
> 
> Sets you can easily get on Amazon... For relaxed smooth mids look in to TRN V30, Revonext RX8S. For a set that is maybe closer to the FIIO EX1 but better sounding you may even like the CCA C10, ARTSTE DC1.
> 
> ...


I don't know but when i demo'd Final E2000/3000 in my local shop it sound like weird(?). Conpletely dark, dull, even my ZST Pro sounds better.


----------



## alvinlim2010

duyanh43 said:


> I don't know but when i demo'd Final E2000/3000 in my local shop it sound like weird(?). Conpletely dark, dull, even my ZST Pro sounds better.


I agree. Demoed the final audio e series and all sound dark and dull, warm sounding but lack clarity.


----------



## Cevisi




----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


>




https://www.linsoul.com/tinhifi-p1


----------



## duyanh43

alvinlim2010 said:


> I agree. Demoed the final audio e series and all sound dark and dull, warm sounding but lack clarity.



I haven't got a chance to try the more expensive model E4/5000. But from my experiences, i dont know why E2/3000 are considered best budget iem, good p/p, balanced tuning and all the hyped review about them.


----------



## aaDee

Slater said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/tinhifi-p1


Same shell as Ostry KC07?


----------



## alvinlim2010

duyanh43 said:


> I haven't got a chance to try the more expensive model E4/5000. But from my experiences, i dont know why E2/3000 are considered best budget iem, good p/p, balanced tuning and all the hyped review about them.


I have tried across the e series. Nothing fantastic though. The 4 and 5000 have slightly better resolution but for the price you can get much better ones.


----------



## kadas152

CoiL said:


> Yeah, saw that 8kHz resonance peak alignment... but... my question is about calibration - to what IEMs against You matched Your calibration file settings (and what rig were they using)? How many IEMs?


Calibration definitely not very precise. Matched against few KZ measurements from crin's db (IMM-6) ones.


----------



## aaDee

I was just checking my old stuff to get rid of...came across Koss KSC75(without foam pad)..and holy s##t...i loved the balanced sound signature(or probably forward mids), crystal clear vocals and highs, amazing separation...Suddenly felt like I was missing those vocals on DM6. I think BAs are not so good with vocals, they sound lifeless to my ears. 
Any recent iems in the market which sound like KSC75 with slightly more bass?


----------



## duyanh43

aaDee said:


> I was just checking my old stuff to get rid of...came across Koss KSC75(without foam pad)..and holy s##t...i loved the balanced sound signature(or probably forward mids), crystal clear vocals and highs, amazing separation...Suddenly felt like I was missing those vocals on DM6. I think BAs are not so good with vocals, they sound lifeless to my ears.
> Any recent iems in the market which sound like KSC75 with slightly more bass?


Yeah DM6 vocal sounds thin and congest... sad


----------



## aaDee

duyanh43 said:


> Yeah DM6 vocal sounds thin and congest... sad


They dont sound thin to me but DM6 are definitely U shaped. Need more definition in the vocals for sure.


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/tinhifi-p1



just WOW.. just WOW.. i want this. TinHifi is one of my fave brand. Why recently a lot of mirror chrome finish iem like Kanas Pro, i hate the finishing, i have to clean up everytime i finish my listening session.


----------



## sasak

ZODIC ET2202


----------



## Wiljen

Riz99 said:


> @Wiljen sent you a pm, can you please look into it.



There, don't say I never gave you nothing.


----------



## Slater (May 27, 2019)

sasak said:


> ZODIC ET2202



Sure looks like like a dead on match

Very interesting...


----------



## audio123

The DTR1 Prelude is indeed an excellent sounding DAP. The overall sound is engaging and lively without sounding aggressive. The soundstage is the highlight for me. Spacious presentation and holographic feeling. With this kind sound at its asking price, it is a clear winner no doubt. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## crabdog

So the TRN X6 is ummm, uhhhh. Oh dear...


----------



## duyanh43

crabdog said:


> So the TRN X6 is ummm, uhhhh. Oh dear...


A little bit of a disappointment ?


----------



## crabdog

duyanh43 said:


> A little bit of a disappointment ?


Much more than a little bit I'm afraid.


----------



## duyanh43

crabdog said:


> Much more than a little bit I'm afraid.



Same for me, the sound is just ... weird


----------



## Wiljen

crabdog said:


> Much more than a little bit I'm afraid.



Me too - rolled off at both ends too steeply for my tastes and way too early on the treble.


----------



## FastAndClean

My review on X6 is upp
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-x6.23720/reviews#review-22129


----------



## Zerohour88

crabdog said:


> So the TRN X6 is ummm, uhhhh. Oh dear...



ah, not surprising, bisonicr got it early and he had the same "uh, not sure about this sound sig, TRN." reaction to it


----------



## Wiljen

NiceHCK F3 review is done at long last.

https://audiofool.reviews/2019/05/28/nicehck-f3/


----------



## hifi80sman (May 29, 2019)

Just picked up the "SoundPEATS Hi-Res Wired Gaming Earphones with Hybrid Dual Drivers" which are built a lot like the 1More Triple Driver IEM, in fact, a bit better.

BUILD
These are very similar to the 1More Triple Driver in build and appearance (especially the cable).  In terms of the wire itself, it's actually a little more robust than the 1More.  Metal parts, feels very solid.

SOUND
IMHO, sounds better than the 1More Triple, which lacks some sparkle in the highs.  Solid, deep low end and clear, articulate highs that never become grating or fatiguing.  Sounds like there is a slight recess in the mids, so it's definitely a V-shaped signature, but a little EQ and it's gold.  The 1More has a boomy bass that's a bit sloppy, while also having subdued highs.  It does, however, have a better mid range out of the box.

QC
First pair I received had a driver imbalance (one side was louder than the other).  However, the replacement is perfect.  YMMV.

OVERALL
Around $20-$25 for an earbud built like the 1More Triple Drivers that sounds better (to me)?  No brainer!

SIDE NOTE
Never really thought the 1More Triple Driver was a GREAT IEM, good, but not great.  I found the bass too boomy and the highs too subdued.


----------



## CoiL

audio123 said:


> The DTR1 Prelude is indeed an excellent sounding DAP. The overall sound is engaging and lively without sounding aggressive. The soundstage is the highlight for me. Spacious presentation and holographic feeling. With this kind sound at its asking price, it is a clear winner no doubt. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Price is pretty steep... wonder how it compares against iBasso DAP`s ?


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys, please have a look at FiiO's FA7, a 4BA with a mature, warm musical tuning. Review is now up.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22133/


----------



## Otto Motor

The "clear and crisp" 1+1 Simgot EM2 are a "clear and crisp" recommendation for the more "audiophile" inclined. Yeah, it is on the blog now and will come to Head-Fi very soon.


----------



## nxnje

Hello everyone.
Here's my take of the KZ ZS10 PRO with a little comparison vs ZS7 and ZSN PRO.

https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=487

Check it out if you want and let me know what you think!


----------



## audio123

CoiL said:


> Price is pretty steep... wonder how it compares against iBasso DAP`s ?


I have not compared the DTR1 against iBasso DAPs yet. Have compared it against the Sony NW-WM1A though, the DTR1 has a more revealing presentation and the energy it has contributes to a higher engagement level. You can check out the DTR1 thread, here. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Ziggomatic

The Fragrant Zither Balance 1 showed up today. Seems like solid build quality, though the cable is sheathed with some unusual material. I like what I'm hearing so far. Very good clarity and we'll detailed bass...


----------



## audio123

A statement piece by TFZ. Really impressed. Full review on the TFZ No.3 Ti. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## DynamicEars

audio123 said:


> A statement piece by TFZ. Really impressed. Full review on the TFZ No.3 Ti. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



technically better than Tanchjim Oxygen huh? that is something..
thanks for the review


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> technically better than Tanchjim Oxygen huh? that is something..
> thanks for the review


I rather read out of that comparison that No.3 Ti should be KPE "twin" ...am I only one thinking of it?
Would like to see overlay graph of both.
If it is "same" sounding as KPE, then for such price it is KILLER IEM (not saying what it kills)!


----------



## Markolav (May 30, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> technically better than Tanchjim Oxygen huh? that is something..
> thanks for the review



Nooo, I just bought them.  It sucks when you think that youve made a good buy and then something better pops up.


----------



## CoiL

Markolav said:


> Nooo, I just bought them.  It sucks when you think that youve made a good buy and then something better pops up.


You can breathe calmly as Oxygens are great!


----------



## audio123

DynamicEars said:


> technically better than Tanchjim Oxygen huh? that is something..
> thanks for the review


The TFZ No.3 Ti is clearly a step up above the Oxygen no doubt. I am really impressed by the No.3 Ti as it is a departure from the other TFZ iems I have heard, hence a statement piece. Thank you for reading my review, appreciate it. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 


Markolav said:


> Nooo, I just bought them.  It sucks when you think that youve made a good buy and then something better pops up.


Sorry man but got to say the TFZ No.3 Ti wins me over as compared to the Oxygen. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Markolav

audio123 said:


> Sorry man but got to say the TFZ No.3 Ti wins me over as compared to the Oxygen. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



I think I have to put them on my list then. Sounds almost too good to be true though.


----------



## HungryPanda

Cannot do as it cost twice as much to ship as it costs


----------



## audio123

Markolav said:


> I think I have to put them on my list then. Sounds almost too good to be true though.


Before trying the No.3 Ti, I was expecting typical TFZ house sound. After trying it, my impression changed, I got to admit that the No.3 Ti is one of the best iems TFZ has ever produced. Most importantly, enjoy what you have right now and happy listening, as always.


----------



## IryxBRO

audio123 said:


> Before trying the No.3 Ti, I was expecting typical TFZ house sound. After trying it, my impression changed, I got to admit that the No.3 Ti is one of the best iems TFZ has ever produced. Most importantly, enjoy what you have right now and happy listening, as always.



Don't know. TFZ No.3 didn't impress at all.... Oxygens are much better. Inteersting that Ti is better...


----------



## CactusPete23

audio123 said:


> Before trying the No.3 Ti, I was expecting typical TFZ house sound. After trying it, my impression changed, I got to admit that the No.3 Ti is one of the best iems TFZ has ever produced. Most importantly, enjoy what you have right now and happy listening, as always.


Does the TFZ No.3 non-Ti version sound the same as the Ti Version?   Seems like they have same driver(s) and specifications...


----------



## audio123

IryxBRO said:


> Don't know. TFZ No.3 didn't impress at all.... Oxygens are much better. Inteersting that Ti is better...


Agreed. No.3 Ti > Oxygen > No.3. Of course, the standard No.3 is not playing in the same ballpark as Oxygen (109USD vs 270USD). Cheers! 



CactusPete23 said:


> Does the TFZ No.3 non-Ti version sound the same as the Ti Version?   Seems like they have same driver(s) and specifications...


I have included a comparison of No.3 vs No.3 Ti in my review. Cheers!


----------



## CoiL (May 30, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> Cannot do as it cost twice as much to ship as it costs


Seems that they are just out of stock currently and thus such pricing. In eBay they offer it with free shipping but list as out of stock: https://www.ebay.com/itm/TFZ-No-3-N...hable-HiFi-In-ear-Earphone-IEMs-/273643434370


audio123 said:


> The TFZ No.3 Ti is clearly a step up above the Oxygen no doubt. I am really impressed by the No.3 Ti as it is a departure from the other TFZ iems I have heard, hence a statement piece. Thank you for reading my review, appreciate it. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
> Sorry man but got to say the TFZ No.3 Ti wins me over as compared to the Oxygen. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


Dammit! WHY?! I`m so tempted to get it but no free money atm -.-
Any word how they compare to KPE?


----------



## DynamicEars

IryxBRO said:


> Don't know. TFZ No.3 didn't impress at all.... Oxygens are much better. Inteersting that Ti is better...



waiting for @IryxBRO to review and compare No 3 Ti with oxygen and KPE



audio123 said:


> Agreed. No.3 Ti > Oxygen > No.3. Of course, the standard No.3 is not playing in the same ballpark as Oxygen (109USD vs 270USD). Cheers!
> 
> I have included a comparison of No.3 vs No.3 Ti in my review. Cheers!



nice, thanks, will keep this no 3 Ti on my radar. how much is the retail price?


----------



## Cevisi

So the ti cost 300 ?


----------



## IryxBRO

DynamicEars said:


> waiting for @IryxBRO to review and compare No 3 Ti with oxygen and KPE
> nice, thanks, will keep this no 3 Ti on my radar. how much is the retail price?



Interested as well....  I would when I'd get my hands on those


----------



## Cevisi (May 30, 2019)

299


----------



## audio123 (May 30, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Seems that they are just out of stock currently and thus such pricing. In eBay they offer it with free shipping but list as out of stock: https://www.ebay.com/itm/TFZ-No-3-N...hable-HiFi-In-ear-Earphone-IEMs-/273643434370
> 
> Dammit! WHY?! I`m so tempted to get it but no free money atm -.-
> Any word how they compare to KPE?


I don't think it is out of stock as of here.

*Quick impression of Moondrop Kanas Pro vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
The No.3 Ti boasts a fuller and punchier bass expression. The vocals on the No.3 Ti are clearer with extra forwardness, higher transparency level and more engagement. For the treble, the No.3 Ti presents an airier feeling and the expression is more energetic. Lastly, for the soundstage, the TFZ No.3 Ti excels in both the width and depth, providing a holographic feeling that is unrivalled in comparison to the Kanas Pro. I hope this helps. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 







DynamicEars said:


> waiting for @IryxBRO to review and compare No 3 Ti with oxygen and KPE
> 
> 
> 
> nice, thanks, will keep this no 3 Ti on my radar. how much is the retail price?


No problem, glad to be of help! 300 USD 



Cevisi said:


> So the ti cost 300 ?


Yes, as of here. Cheers!


----------



## CoiL (May 30, 2019)

audio123 said:


> I don't think it is out of stock as of here.
> 
> *Quick impression of Moondrop Kanas Pro vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
> The No.3 Ti boasts a fuller and punchier bass expression. The vocals on the No.3 Ti are clearer with extra forwardness, higher transparency level and more engagement. For the treble, the No.3 Ti presents an airier feeling and the expression is more energetic. Lastly, for the soundstage, the TFZ No.3 Ti excels in both the width and depth, providing a holographic feeling that is unrivalled in comparison to the Kanas Pro. I hope this helps. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



M`kay... this is so turn-on, especially comparison about Ti having more width and depth and holographic feeling as I`m already having quite huge, airy and holographic sound with KPE and with my gear, which makes me cautious about Your impression about Ti (might be "artificial illusion" or FR tuning).
Still wish to see graphs... any out there for Ti version?
I  wonder what is the actual pricing of Ti version as @ Penon it adds 190$ for shipping alone (which is absurd!).
So, I guess it is still around 110$, which would be great!


----------



## Tatagiba

audio123 said:


> *Quick impression of Moondrop Kanas Pro vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
> The No.3 Ti boasts a fuller and punchier bass expression. The vocals on the No.3 Ti are clearer with extra forwardness, higher transparency level and more engagement. For the treble, the No.3 Ti presents an airier feeling and the expression is more energetic. Lastly, for the soundstage, the TFZ No.3 Ti excels in both the width and depth, providing a holographic feeling that is unrivalled in comparison to the Kanas Pro. I hope this helps. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Sounds impressive. But quite pricey for me ...
So, if it cost around $200, it could be the Kanas Pro killer ?


----------



## DynamicEars

audio123 said:


> I don't think it is out of stock as of here.
> 
> *Quick impression of Moondrop Kanas Pro vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
> The No.3 Ti boasts a fuller and punchier bass expression. *The vocals on the No.3 Ti are clearer with extra forwardness, higher transparency level and more engagement*. For the treble, the No.3 Ti presents an airier feeling and the expression is more energetic. Lastly, for the soundstage, the TFZ No.3 Ti excels in both the width and depth, providing a holographic feeling that is unrivalled in comparison to the Kanas Pro. I hope this helps. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
> ...



That bold statement has sold me. I feel that Kanas Pro is 1 of clearest iem on this tier. That's crazy this thing surpass the KP. USD 300 is like double the Kanas Pro price, but given that performance that technically better than KP and Oxygen i think it will be worth the price. Can i expect near TOTL level iem? how does it compare to like say andromeda if you ever heard / have one?


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> M`kay... this is so turn-on, especially comparison about Ti having more width and depth and holographic feeling as I`m already having quite huge, airy and holographic sound with KPE and with my gear, which makes me cautious about Your impression about Ti (might be "artificial illusion" or FR tuning).
> Still wish to see graphs... any out there for Ti version?
> I  wonder what is the actual pricing of Ti version as @ Penon it adds 190$ for shipping alone (which is absurd!).
> So, I guess it is still around 110$, which would be great!





Tatagiba said:


> Sounds impressive. But quite pricey for me ...
> So, if it cost around $200, it could be the Kanas Pro killer ?



Its $300, near double the Kanas Pro


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> Its $300, near double the Kanas Pro


But it`s with 190$ shpping! So it is unclear what is the actual price imho.


----------



## CactusPete23

CoiL said:


> M`kay... this is so turn-on, especially comparison about Ti having more width and depth and holographic feeling as I`m already having quite huge, airy and holographic sound with KPE and with my gear, which makes me cautious about Your impression about Ti (might be "artificial illusion" or FR tuning).
> Still wish to see graphs... any out there for Ti version?
> I  wonder what is the actual pricing of Ti version as @ Penon it adds 190$ for shipping alone (which is absurd!).
> So, I guess it is still around 110$, which would be great!


$190 is the adder for getting the Ti Version over the standard TFZ No.3.. not the shipping cost.  

Seems like a lot of money for just a different case...  Amazing if the case only makes such a sound difference.


----------



## audio123

CoiL said:


> M`kay... this is so turn-on, especially comparison about Ti having more width and depth and holographic feeling as I`m already having quite huge, airy and holographic sound with KPE and with my gear, which makes me cautious about Your impression about Ti (might be "artificial illusion" or FR tuning).
> Still wish to see graphs... any out there for Ti version?
> I  wonder what is the actual pricing of Ti version as @ Penon it adds 190$ for shipping alone (which is absurd!).
> So, I guess it is still around 110$, which would be great!


The No.3 Ti is really impressive. I think you are mistaken, it is not 190USD for shipping alone. The actual pricing of No.3 Ti for express service is 300USD while for registered airmail, it is 299USD. Base price is the normal No.3. Hope this clears your confusion. Cheers! 



DynamicEars said:


> That bold statement has sold me. I feel that Kanas Pro is 1 of clearest iem on this tier. That's crazy this thing surpass the KP. USD 300 is like double the Kanas Pro price, but given that performance that technically better than KP and Oxygen i think it will be worth the price. Can i expect near TOTL level iem? how does it compare to like say andromeda if you ever heard / have one?


I have both versions of Andromeda. Will update you here soon.


----------



## CoiL

CactusPete23 said:


> $190 is the adder for getting the Ti Version over the standard TFZ No.3.. not the shipping cost.
> 
> Seems like a lot of money for just a different case...  *Amazing if the case only makes such a sound difference.*


If that`s the only "upgrade" of Ti version, then it is rip-off money from ppl, imho. I would buy regular No.3 and rip it apart and mod it if it has such potential


----------



## CoiL

audio123 said:


> Base price is the normal No.3. Hope this clears your confusion. Cheers!


That`s what I thought! So, it is actually 109$ ?


----------



## Cevisi

No its 300 so kpe still doin well for his price but i think 300 i would get bgvp dm7


----------



## audio123 (May 30, 2019)

@DynamicEars

*Quick impression of Campfire Audio Andromeda (With Final E Tips) vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
The Andromeda has quicker bass decay and the presentation is more clinical than the TFZ No.3 Ti. TFZ No.3 Ti has a more full-bodied expression. The midrange on the Andromeda has better clarity with a more forward display. The treble on the Andromeda is superior with defined crisp and sparkle. The Andromeda has a more spacious presentation.

Hope this helps! Cheers! 





CoiL said:


> That`s what I thought! So, it is actually 109$ ?


Normal No.3: 109USD
No.3 Ti with Express Service: 300USD
No.3 Ti with Registered Airmail: 299USD

I think this clears your confusion. Cheers!


----------



## CoiL

M`kay... I still confused about that pricing since express vs. usual reg. am. is just 1USD difference. Also, why the heck Penon sells it under regular No.3 link?


----------



## Light - Man

Man, I thought that I felt relaxed this morning but after following this thread I feel more like this!


----------



## DynamicEars

audio123 said:


> @DynamicEars
> 
> *Quick impression of Campfire Audio Andromeda (With Final E Tips) vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
> The Andromeda has quicker bass decay and the presentation is more clinical than the TFZ No.3 Ti. TFZ No.3 Ti has a more full-bodied expression. The midrange on the Andromeda has better clarity with a more forward display. The treble on the Andromeda is superior with defined crisp and sparkle. The Andromeda has a more spacious presentation.
> ...



Thanks for that lightning fast comparison. Giant slayer is still a myth, as expected, but I roughly get how the  3 TI sit between KPE/Oxygen and Andromeda, and for the price, i think they are really good. Will save up some money for this if possible. I'm quite happy with my Kanas Pro as daily driver currently, still hesitate to get Oxygen. But your review on no 3 TI is really something. Are they using different driver altogether with different shell from No. 3 vanilla?


----------



## audio123 (May 30, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> No its 300 so kpe still doin well for his price but i think 300 i would get bgvp dm7


 Gotcha!
*Quick impression of BGVP DM7 vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
The No.3 Ti has a fuller and more impactful bass expression. The DM7 prides itself in a slightly quicker bass decay and the presentation is more nimble than the TFZ No.3 Ti. The midrange on the No.3 Ti has a more forward and engaging midrange. The treble expression on the No.3 Ti has more defined crisp and there is an airier feeling. The No.3 Ti excels in the width while the depth is quite similar.






DynamicEars said:


> Thanks for that lightning fast comparison. Giant slayer is still a myth, as expected, but I roughly get how the  3 TI sit between KPE/Oxygen and Andromeda, and for the price, i think they are really good. Will save up some money for this if possible. I'm quite happy with my Kanas Pro as daily driver currently, still hesitate to get Oxygen. But your review on no 3 TI is really something. Are they using different driver altogether with different shell from No. 3 vanilla?


Glad to be of help! Afaik, the shells are definitely different, I will get back to you soon on the driver. Enjoy your current gears & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Dally Sidhu

chinmie said:


> listen to this with the T1C: each kick literally vibrate to the brain! and not in a "brutal pounding" way, but a great vibration one. even at low volume it can be felt.
> the T1C has the deepest and best subbass presentation of all TWS and wired IEMs and earbuds that I've tried (wait, i haven't compare it to the Kanas yet, so stay tuned )
> The TFZ King Pro also does this, but still bleeds to the midbass too much that prolonged listening made me nauseous.
> 
> ooh, i use a wide bore eartips with my T1C. it really let loose all it's capabilities




Hello, I recently got my qcy qs1 and they're nice but the volume is so low, I'm using them on my Samsung s8+ phone. Any tips on how to get them louder?


----------



## Cevisi

Dally Sidhu said:


> Hello, I recently got my qcy qs1 and they're nice but the volume is so low, I'm using them on my Samsung s8+ phone. Any tips on how to get them louder?


Get a amp dac or root it and get the viper4android app 

What you csn try to is to set your dolby atmos on music setting or film one of them both is louder about 2-3db


----------



## Cevisi

Dally Sidhu said:


> Hello, I recently got my qcy qs1 and they're nice but the volume is so low, I'm using them on my Samsung s8+ phone. Any tips on how to get them louder?


Wait sry they are bluetooth there is a option in the secret menu too disable the maximal bluetooth volume 

https://beebom.com/how-increase-bluetooth-headset-volume-android/

Try this


----------



## Slater (May 30, 2019)

Dally Sidhu said:


> Hello, I recently got my qcy qs1 and they're nice but the volume is so low, I'm using them on my Samsung s8+ phone. Any tips on how to get them louder?



Hmm, the volume goes super low when the battery is almost dead. I assume yours are charged? Because mine go to ear splitting volume. That’s on an iPhone though, so I don’t know if the Samsung could be the cause or not.


----------



## Makahl (May 30, 2019)

Finally! 



> Props for the seller who didn't save on bubble wrap



For those worried about the fit, I can say at least to me it fits better than KPE and ZST. Ofc, depending on your ear anatomy it can vary but I wouldn't be THAT worried if you don't have fit issues with these IEMs! Time for some listening now


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Cevisi said:


> Wait sry they are bluetooth there is a option in the secret menu too disable the maximal bluetooth volume
> 
> https://beebom.com/how-increase-bluetooth-headset-volume-android/
> 
> Try this



Thanks for the response, yeah I have done that it's still super low, sucks 


Slater said:


> Hmm, the volume goes super low when the battery is almost dead. I assume yours are charged? Because mine go to ear splitting volume. That’s on an iPhone though, so I don’t know if the Samsung could be the cause or not.



Thanks for the response! Yeah they're fully charged, probably is the Samsung's fault I'll try them on my pc, sucks because I got them for my phone specially


----------



## Cevisi

Dally Sidhu said:


> Thanks for the response, yeah I have done that it's still super low, sucks
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response! Yeah they're fully charged, probably is the Samsung's fault I'll try them on my pc, sucks because I got them for my phone specially


Then try viper4android but you gave too root its a systemwide sound driver for  aux usbdacs intern speakers or bluetooth device


----------



## Makahl (May 30, 2019)

Now I got some time to catch up the thread and the talk about the TFZ got me a bit intrigued, so I went on twitter to check if I there's an FR graph and I've found this one showing the No.3 vs TI which looks basically the same:



>


source: https://twitter.com/nyanchu202/status/1099161935860224000

Well, I've personally never been a TFZ fan mostly because of they like to spam new releases every month and that's a nightmare for reselling value but if that's a good one, nice!


----------



## chickenmoon (May 30, 2019)

Makahl said:


> Now I got some time to catch up the thread and the talk about the TFZ got me a bit intrigued, so I went on twitter to check if I there's an FR and I've found this one showing the No.3 vs TI which looks basically the same:
> 
> source: https://twitter.com/nyanchu202/status/1099161935860224000
> 
> ...



Judging by this graph this looks tonally quite similar to Simgot EN700 Pro.


----------



## Otto Motor

The re-discovery thread: taking these "vintage" $20 MEMT X5 for a spin downtown after @loomisjohnson elaborated on them today. They feature the flavour of their season (early 2017): big sound, a huge and mid-bass heavy low end in small magnetic shells.  The design has remained cool and they still work fine for their purpose as inconspicuous, tiny workhorses in noisy environments (purpose as defined by us at the time, though...) such as gym, buses etc.


P.S. Reviews "at the time" were a mixed bag.


----------



## loomisjohnson (May 30, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> The re-discovery thread: taking these "vintage" $20 MEMT X5 for a spin downtown after @loomisjohnson elaborated on them today. They feature the flavour of their season (early 2017): big sound, a huge and mid-bass heavy low end in small magnetic shells.  The design has remained cool and they still work fine for their purpose as inconspicuous, tiny workhorses in noisy environments (purpose as defined by us at the time, though...) such as gym, buses etc.
> 
> 
> P.S. Reviews "at the time" were a mixed bag.


for transparency's sake: the memt aren't some transcendentally great sounding $20 iem, but they are essentially perfect for what 98.9%  of the population wants in an earphone, which is to say they're indestructible,  fit  and isolate superbly, and reproduce music accurately. everyone should own one, as well as the kz ed9, which has many of the same attributes.
%


----------



## DBaldock9

loomisjohnson said:


> for transparency's sake: the memt aren't some transcendentally great sounding $20 iem, but they are essentially perfect for what 98.9%  of the population wants in an earphone, which is to say they're indestructible,  fit  and isolate superbly, and reproduce music accurately. everyone should own one, as well as the kz ed9, which has many of the same attributes.
> %



I still enjoy the sound of my MEMT X5 earphones.
But, I wish the cable had a little less "memory", since it tends to stay coiled, and tangles a bit.
And, the right-angle 3.5mm plug really needs a bit more of a "shoulder", to have better clearance when you're using a phone case.


----------



## B9Scrambler

loomisjohnson said:


> for transparency's sake: the memt aren't some transcendentally great sounding $20 iem, but they are essentially perfect for what 98.9%  of the population wants in an earphone, which is to say they're indestructible,  fit  and isolate superbly, and reproduce music accurately. everyone should own one, as well as the kz ed9, which has many of the same attributes.
> %



Agreed. Flawed but fun. If I remember correctly, they have a slammin' low end


----------



## 1clearhead

DBaldock9 said:


> I still enjoy the sound of my MEMT X5 earphones.
> But, I wish the cable had a little less "memory", since it tends to stay coiled, and tangles a bit.
> And, the right-angle 3.5mm plug really needs a bit more of a "shoulder", to have better clearance when you're using a phone case.


Since then, they fixed all that with the newer version; MEMT X5s.  ...tuning is better, plus way better wires!


----------



## Nabillion_786

@audio123 great find in the tfz no.3 ti! I have had good experiences with tfz iems in the past. I personally like the energy and excitement they bring to there signatures and if your saying these have  more forwardness in the mids, more of a holographic stage feel and even more clarity then the kpe/oxygen then I am sold and will definitely start saving up. However, did you compare the tfz 3 ti to the oxygens with stock or the tanchjim upgrade cable because I feel the sound is much improved with the latter. This is one comparison I really need before pulling the trigger.

Also it would be interesting if you put the tfz no.3 ti cable on the regular tfz no.3 and see if that impacts the sound in anyway? Because I'm trying to figure out how the sound is being drastically improved if it measures the same.


----------



## audio123 (May 31, 2019)

Makahl said:


> Now I got some time to catch up the thread and the talk about the TFZ got me a bit intrigued, so I went on twitter to check if I there's an FR graph and I've found this one showing the No.3 vs TI which looks basically the same:
> 
> 
> source: https://twitter.com/nyanchu202/status/1099161935860224000
> ...


Based on experience, similar looking FRs sound very different despite very similar. Back to the No.3 Ti, it is a good one indeed. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 



Nabillion_786 said:


> @audio123 great find in the tfz no.3 ti! I have had good experiences with tfz iems in the past. I personally like the energy and excitement they bring to there signatures and if your saying these have  more forwardness in the mids, more of a holographic stage feel and even more clarity then the kpe/oxygen then I am sold and will definitely start saving up. However, did you compare the tfz 3 ti to the oxygens with stock or the tanchjim upgrade cable because I feel the sound is much improved with the latter. This is one comparison I really need before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Also it would be interesting if you put the tfz no.3 ti cable on the regular tfz no.3 and see if that impacts the sound in anyway? Because I'm trying to figure out how the sound is being drastically improved if it measures the same.


I have tried the No.3 Ti cable on No.3. Using the No.3 Ti cable, the No.3 sounds hollow in comparison to the No.3 Ti. The No.3 Ti has fuller bass expression, clearer vocals and airier treble in brief.The soundstage on the No.3 Ti provides an enveloping feeling. I will get back to you on Oxygen + Upgrade vs No.3 Ti soon. Cheers!


----------



## Nimweth (May 31, 2019)

They're here! KBEAR F1 single BA. First impressions are stunning. Genuine full range sound, sub bass too! Generally neutral overall signature, slightly forward mids, excellent treble extension. I think these are a hidden gem! Nice silver plated MMCX cable as well. Full review to come.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> They're here! KBEAR F1 single BA. First impressions are stunning. Genuine full range sound, sub bass too! Generally neutral overall signature, slightly forward mids, excellent treble extension. I think these are a hidden gem! Nice silver plated MMCX cable as well. Full review to come.



I love the look!  I  had been attracted to them a while ago and wondered if they sounded good.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> I love the look!  I  had been attracted to them a while ago and wondered if they sounded good.


They do! Very well balanced sound, very comfortable fit, excellent seal with deep insertion using the supplied tips. The most appropriate term would be "natural". Coherence is superb with the single driver. Detail, separation, imaging and layering are all top class. A winner!


----------



## DocHoliday

loomisjohnson said:


> for transparency's sake: the memt aren't some transcendentally great sounding $20 iem, but they are essentially perfect for what 98.9%  of the population wants in an earphone, which is to say they're indestructible,  fit  and isolate superbly, and reproduce music accurately. everyone should own one, as well as the kz ed9, which has many of the same attributes.
> %





B9Scrambler said:


> Agreed. Flawed but fun. If I remember correctly, they have a slammin' low end



Agreed, just remember that wide-bore eartips are a must (diffuse the mid-bass a bit to let the music breathe).



 



p.s. - don't forget another "flawed but fun" powerhouse.....WITH DETACHABLE CABLES FOR $20!!


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> They do! Very well balanced sound, very comfortable fit, excellent seal with deep insertion using the supplied tips. The most appropriate term would be "natural". Coherence is superb with the single driver. Detail, separation, imaging and layering are all top class. A winner!



Do you have a link for the one you have?


@HungryPanda I think I need this!  In that amber color.


----------



## archdawg

Nimweth said:


> They're here! KBEAR F1 single BA. First impressions are stunning. Genuine full range sound, sub bass too! Generally neutral overall signature, slightly forward mids, excellent treble extension. I think these are a hidden gem! Nice silver plated MMCX cable as well. Full review to come.


@Nimweth : I'd really like to know which drivers they're using. Since they're transparent ... could you take a closer look at the BA and see if there's a number somewhere?
TIA and looking forward to your review!


----------



## FastAndClean

archdawg said:


> @Nimweth : I'd really like to know which drivers they're using. Since they're transparent ... could you take a closer look at the BA and see if there's a number somewhere?
> TIA and looking forward to your review!


bellsing


----------



## Nimweth

archdawg said:


> @Nimweth : I'd really like to know which drivers they're using. Since they're transparent ... could you take a closer look at the BA and see if there's a number somewhere?
> TIA and looking forward to your review!


The numbers are hard to make out but I think they are: BB (or KB) 32257-000 and below, 16910258
It doesn't mean anything to me but it may to someone!


----------



## FastAndClean (May 31, 2019)

archdawg said:


> @Nimweth : I'd really like to know which drivers they're using. Since they're transparent ... could you take a closer look at the BA and see if there's a number somewhere?
> TIA and looking forward to your review!


Bellsing 32257, it is a copy of Knowles 32257




here is the driver, it is 6.28$ for a pair on ali, the knowles version is 16$ for a pair
 


here is the Knowles version


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> Do you have a link for the one you have?
> 
> 
> @HungryPanda I think I need this!  In that amber color.



They're listed for $32.99 on Amazon US - https://www.amazon.com/Balanced-Armature-Headphone-Earphone-Detachable/dp/B07RHY3PGJ/
But, I can't find them on Amazon UK.
They're also on AliExpress, for $35.99 - https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&SearchText=kbear+f1


----------



## Moonstar

Hi there,

Here are my short impressions about the LZ A6 

The LZ A6 offers a wide variety of sound signatures in a single package with its bass-oriented, linear, flat, fun, musical and reference filters. 
Thanks to the 3-way hybrid system used in LZ A6, each frequency is very clear and detailed which makes it to one of the best IEM options in the 300 USD price range.

*Result: *Highly Recommended!


*Pros & Cons:*


+ Solid Build Quality
+ Lots of sound tuning filters
+ Clean and Detailed Presentation
+ Treble Extension
+ Wide Soundstage

- Cable Quality
- Sibilance issues with some filters

Full Review 
https://moonstarreviews.net/lz-hifi-audio-a6-iem-review/


..and some Shots


----------



## moisespr123

I received the Hidizs Mermaid MS1 and MS4 along with the cables on Tuesday and they are really, really good to my ears.

Overview with pictures and videos: https://moisescardona.me/the-hidizs-mermaid-ms1-and-ms4-iems-with-their-cables-and-accessories/

Unboxing:


Initial Impressions/Simple review:


----------



## archdawg (May 31, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> Bellsing 32257, it is a copy of Knowles 32257
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks to you and @Nimweth. I already had the datasheet for the Knowles for a while but can't say no to those 5.37 Eurons a pair for the Bellsing knock-offs. Looking forward to ordering a couple pairs of both for my own ETY4xy knock-off and comparing them to the current ED-29689.


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Using my qcy qs1 on Samsung s8+

The in call volume is fine and very loud but when listening to music or youtube it's extremely low, much lower than incall volume, any suggestions?


----------



## HungryPanda

@mbwilson111 lucky you nabbed one on aliexpress. There were only 3 available in that amber colour


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> @mbwilson111 lucky you nabbed one on aliexpress. There were only 3 available in that amber colour


----------



## 1clearhead

New kid "DIY" on the block...

I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *BCD HIFI micro-drivers*.

So, the story goes; A few weeks ago I received a head-fi email from an unknown member telling me that he's a reviewer from the Ukraine. He claims that the BCD HIFI can outperform many single dynamics in the lower price range and can compete with more expensive ones costing up to 1000. Now, he never mentions if it's in dollars, but I can only assume, since he knows I'm a reviewer from America, but living in China. For the price, they are "dirt-cheap" here in China only costing me 53 RMB ($7.67 US dollars)!
...They are not the loudest, but so far they outperformed most of my Chi-FI IEM's with an incredible balanced sound signature! ...what?

Sub-bass: Incredible
Midrange: Clear and beautiful
Treble: Clearly detailed and clean
Soundstage: Awesome!

I will write a review on them maybe by next week...!



So far, the shirt clip, which comes in the package keeps the earphones from falling downward and does it justice...!



 

Currently, for overseas purchase, I only found them on "Ebay". But, though the price is a little high, they are well worth it, IMHO!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Performance-Hifi-BCD-Earphones-/232970334653

 Thanks to Slater! He currently posted that they can be found here...
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/TWtrcwc


Finally, I actually thanked the guy from the Ukraine, but I haven't heard from him yet.


 -Clear


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block...
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *BCD HIFI micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...



that ali link is just another of those that take me to the main page and not the product.


----------



## Slater (May 31, 2019)

A few thoughts:

- Since those use a beryllium driver, I wonder how they compare to the famous UrbanFun?

- The red-cored eartips and cable (y split/3.5mm plug) looks surprisingly KZ-ish

- The cable conductors and wire insulation itself looks 100% identical to the one that came on the Estron/Timmkoo C631.

- The polished and plated shell also looks 100% identical in color and finish to the Estron/Timmkoo C631 as well. The exact tone of the ‘gold’ plating tone is kinda unique on the C631. 

I’m willing to bet this was ODMd by Estron. I’m 95% positive they also made some of the early KZs IEMs, which would explain the y split, 3.5mm plug, and tips. And if so, that would be a good thing, as Estron knows how to make really good IEMs


----------



## Slater (May 31, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> that ali link is just another of those that take me to the main page and not the product.



You have to use the mobile app for the link to work. It won’t work on a computer (sorry).

You’ll find it right away if you search Aliexpress for “X10 beryllium earphones”


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> that ali link is just another of those that take me to the main page and not the product.


Maybe, China's "great fire wall" blocks the link? ...who knows?


----------



## peter123

Moonstar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Here are my short impressions about the LZ A6
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing! Do you by any chance have the A4 to compare with?


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 31, 2019)

Slater said:


> You have to use the mobile app for the link to work. It won’t work on a computer (sorry).
> 
> You’ll find it right away if you search Aliexpress for “X10 beryllium earphones”



Thanks.  I assumed that ali would be cheaper but that is not the case.  I have used ebay quite a bit lately and usually find the seller likes to ship quickly.  I received my IDUN in seven days using an ebay seller.  Penon actually goes by a couple of names on there but the IDUN was from a Shenzhen  seller.   I might have try this x10... IEMs that go straight in are so easy.

edit:  I ordered from ebay.com   Now there will be a race to see what gets here first... the single dynamic or the single BA... and which will be best?  I think I will like both


----------



## Moonstar

peter123 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Do you by any chance have the A4 to compare with?



Thank you for your message. Sorry Peter i didn't have had any experience with the LZ A4.


----------



## hifi80sman

Nimweth said:


> They're here! KBEAR F1 single BA. First impressions are stunning. Genuine full range sound, sub bass too! Generally neutral overall signature, slightly forward mids, excellent treble extension. I think these are a hidden gem! Nice silver plated MMCX cable as well. Full review to come.


I picked those up in black, but my experience is a little different.

Without EQ, bass is anemic to me.  You can EQ them, but they'll never be bass forward, nor would I expect them to be.  To me, I'd rate 4/10 for sub-bass performance.  That being said, for what they are, they're great, so just don't go into it expecting any kind of bass kick.  They're pretty tame on that front.


----------



## Slater

Spent some time today working on a couple of MH755s.

I did this one for a friend. It's got a silver plated TRN cable, with foam mod, chin slider, and channel indicators. This one was a pain and took 3xs longer than I planned. The cable was so thick I had to make my own strain reliefs. It was worth the time spent though, as it sounds soooo clean and amazing. I don't know if it sounds so good because it was a particularly 'good one' from the factory, or if it's due to the larger cable. But man it sounds good. I even transferred the original Sony hologram tag to the new cable.



 

I did this one for myself - foam mod, mmcx jacks, and *pure *sterling silver internal wires (not just plated copper) between the driver and the mmcx jack. I got the sterling silver wire from a friend who owns a fine jewelry store, so it's not some fake 'silver' wire from Aliexpress.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block...
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *BCD HIFI micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...



I want to see someone taking FR graph on these before I buy them...
What about mid-bass (is it too boosted/dominant)?


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> I want to see someone taking FR graph on these before I buy them...


i am taking your approach from now on, no blind buys anymore


----------



## hifi80sman

Slater said:


> Spent some time today working on a couple of MH755s.
> 
> I did this one for a friend. It's got a silver plated TRN cable, with foam mod, chin slider, and channel indicators. This one was a pain and took 3xs longer than I planned. The cable was so thick I had to make my own strain reliefs. It was worth the time spent though, as it sounds soooo clean and amazing. I don't know if it sounds so good because it was a particularly 'good one' from the factory, or if it's due to the larger cable. But man it sounds good. I even transferred the original Sony hologram tag to the new cable.
> 
> ...


You make us all look like bums.  You don't even want to see my "mods".


----------



## Zerohour88

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block...
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *BCD HIFI micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...



as usual, a cheap DD IEM recommended by you, ordered! around 10 bux or so shipped from taobao, no biggie. I liked the previous QM05 you recommended, so I'll probably like this one too. More toys to play with.

plus interested to try the ety-like form factor for a while, might entice me to get the ER2XR too


----------



## Slater

So has anyone got tried (or heard anything about) the DZAT DR-25 yet?

DZAT DF-10 were very popular, and I’m curious if DZAT can pull it off again (or if DF-10 was just lightning in a bottle).


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> So has anyone got tried (or heard anything about) the DZAT DR-25 yet?
> 
> DZAT DF-10 were very popular, and I’m curious if DZAT can pull it off again (or if DF-10 was just lightning in a bottle).


Got one here, have not tried it yet but it measures weird --- each measurement repeated three times.



Spoiler: DZAT DZ-25 FR


----------



## Slater (May 31, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Got one here, have not tried it yet but it measures weird --- each measurement repeated three times.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DZAT DZ-25 FR



Good lord what is that train (airplane) wreck?


----------



## HungryPanda

Otto Motor said:


> Got one here, have not tried it yet but it measures weird --- each measurement repeated three times.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DZAT DZ-25 FR


Any bass with that?


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Any bass with that?


----------



## iBo0m

geagle said:


> Sadly, I sort of threw down the towel on them - did not manage to get to a sound that I liked just with tips and cable, need to use EQ (and they do respond well to EQ, especially on a device which is well equipped to use EQ - like the Lotoo Paw 5k MkII with its PMEQ, or the Cayin N6, which has a graphic equalizer that works quite well, I found). But since I do not actually like to use EQ, I'm not using them much (plus I have quite a few other IEMS that just WORK like I like them to work, lol).
> 
> Anyway, for tips, I ended up using Final's type B (in Large - I have large ear canals, only few tips do manage to ensure a seal - Spiral Dots in L, Symbio wide in L, Acoustune AET07a in L, Final in L, Sony Hybrids in LL, to name a few), I preferred them to the Spiral Dots (which are my go-to tip in about 90-95% of cases ). For cable, I tried lots of different stuff, including a couple of pure silver cables. They helped, but did not solve my problem. So i'm just using their own stock cable on them, now (with EQ). I came to the conclusion that, unless some very unusual circumstances apply, there's only so much you can do with tips/cables to alter the basic sound signature of a 'phone.
> 
> ...


What's the difference between the new AET07a and the old one - AET07, anything significant?


----------



## superuser1

superuser1 said:


> What's been happening guys? I got a chance to hear the accoustune hs1650cu and 1670ss.. brilliant single DD offering. I found the 1670ss to be a better overall balanced sound with excellent tonality and timbre.


Just saying hello!


----------



## randomnin

Otto Motor said:


> Got one here, have not tried it yet but it measures weird --- each measurement repeated three times.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DZAT DZ-25 FR


Looks like a pretty standard signature to me, other than the imbalanced bits.



Slater said:


> Spent some time today working on a couple of MH755s.
> 
> I did this one for a friend. It's got a silver plated TRN cable, with foam mod, chin slider, and channel indicators. This one was a pain and took 3xs longer than I planned. The cable was so thick I had to make my own strain reliefs. It was worth the time spent though, as it sounds soooo clean and amazing. I don't know if it sounds so good because it was a particularly 'good one' from the factory, or if it's due to the larger cable. But man it sounds good. I even transferred the original Sony hologram tag to the new cable.
> 
> ...


My MH755s arrived yesterday. Listened a bit, they seemed nice; what really stood out was that the treble seems very different from that of KZs'. A lot more prominent. Haven't decided if it's good or bad, yet.


----------



## randomnin

superuser1 said:


> Just saying hello!


Okay, I don't know what this post is all about, but I wanted off-topic, something caught my eye, I got the chance and I'm not letting go!
Your signature - "Music, akin to spirituality, is personal." - are you suggesting music doesn't exist?  muahahahahaaa!


----------



## FastAndClean

superuser1 said:


> Just saying hello!


Hi


----------



## superuser1

randomnin said:


> Okay, I don't know what this post is all about, but I wanted off-topic, something caught my eye, I got the chance and I'm not letting go!
> Your signature - "Music, akin to spirituality, is personal." - are you suggesting music doesn't exist?  muahahahahaaa!


Sure.. if you think spirituality is fiction then music may as well sound different to you.


----------



## superuser1

FastAndClean said:


> Hi


Have you tried some spiral dots on the ****


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 1, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> Have you tried some spiral dots on the ****


No but the only way to get a good fit is with longer tips, the nozzle is short, I use the white tips from the F3, I returned the earphones but Jim told me to keep the tips and the box


----------



## peter123

Fwiw my preffered tips with the **** are Spiral Dots


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I like the Auvios on the ****. Rediculous effing sound from Fiio M11 Balanced. That Dap is a monster.


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> OK first impressions of the NICEHCK F3 - the bass is very flat, there is no boost anywhere, the bass is so fast and tight that it sound like BA bass with one very important difference, you will get all the texture and details that a good DD bass is famous for, lower mids are flat as a board, there is no warmth or thickness, upper mids are forward (think Ety ER4S) extremely clean sounding, never heard anything like it, maybe Ortofon Q5 but cleaner, treble have some brightness, again extremely clean and realistic, very high quality treble, the imaging is razor sharp and precise, the soundstage is wide similar to Kanas Pro, detail retrieval - over the top, i have to make comparison with the ER4S later, it will show you every flaw from a bad recording, every note of overcooked bass, every note of compressed dirty sounding treble, with good recording you will be rewarded  with incredible amount of details
> that is a new tuning for hybrid, most of them are forced, boosted in the bass and treble, here is something different and rare, i hope that more chi fi will take that direction
> that is it for now



Quite a turn around from this to returning them.....


----------



## FastAndClean

peter123 said:


> Quite a turn around from this to returning them.....


i was getting fatigue, without sounding harsh, listening  for a long time without problems but when i go to bed i had ringing in my ears


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> i was getting fatigue, without sounding harsh, listening  for a long time without problems but when i go to bed i had ringing in my ears



Listening volume?


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Listening volume?


Yes that and the treble energy that was more than Kanas pro and ER4S


----------



## dwakefield

FastAndClean said:


> Yes that and the treble energy that was more than Kanas pro and ER4S



I'm still quite pleased with mine but I only like them with my high end dac/amp (Yggdrasil/Ragnorok).  I like them with everything (not just classical and vocals). Listening to them for hours without ringing in my old ears. I actually get more thrills than my over ear headphones - Focal Clears.  The Focals are more even across the spectrum and quite luscious in tone quality, but my F3's are more spacious and since eq'ing the bass up and the 5K down, I love them.

I have a set of spiral dot tips coming since someone here recommended them, but am quite happy enough now.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 1, 2019)

randomnin said:


> Looks like a pretty standard signature to me, other than the imbalanced bits.
> 
> 
> My MH755s arrived yesterday. Listened a bit, they seemed nice; what really stood out was that the treble seems very different from that of KZs'. A lot more prominent. Haven't decided if it's good or bad, yet.



Yes, the DZAT DR-25 sound like "nothing to write home about". The DZAT DF-10 are much better. Waiting for the MH755 to arrive.

Add a few bucks for the much better sounding Moondrop Crescent. They sound a bit like an expensive earphone using B-stock drivers to me (corners need some rounding): great timbre, tall stage, recessed mids (sadly), and a bit of an overly punchy bass for my gusto...but many like such a bass. I am sure the Crescent will find their fans -- and lots of them.


----------



## guicnovaes

Otto Motor said:


> Yes, the DZAT DR-25 sound like "nothing to write home about". The DZAT DF-10 are much better. Waiting for the MH755 to arrive.
> 
> Add a few bucks for the much better sounding Moondrop Crescent. They sound a bit like an expensive earphone using B-stock drivers to me (corners need some rounding): great timbre, tall stage, recessed mids (sadly), and a bit of an overly punchy bass for my gusto...but many like such a bass. I am sure the Crescent will find their fans -- and lots of them.



O trully believe that this IEM is great (because of the Harman Target that it follows).

I have here a Tanchjim Cora (Harmanish too), and, believe me or not: For me, is the best Iem i ever put in my ear... Including more pricier IEMs, like some green Campfire Audio...
I will explain why in my review, that I will post between today and tomorrow.


----------



## SuperLuigi

guicnovaes said:


> O trully believe that this IEM is great (because of the Harman Target that it follows).
> 
> I have here a Tanchjim Cora (Harmanish too), and, believe me or not: For me, is the best Iem i ever put in my ear... Including more pricier IEMs, like some green Campfire Audio...
> I will explain why in my review, that I will post between today and tomorrow.



Very interesting! Looking forward to the review.


----------



## FastAndClean

anyone else getting that - 
* Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org *
Showcase is currently being upgraded!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 1, 2019)

guicnovaes said:


> O trully believe that this IEM is great (because of the Harman Target that it follows).
> 
> I have here a Tanchjim Cora (Harmanish too), and, believe me or not: For me, is the best Iem i ever put in my ear... Including more pricier IEMs, like some green Campfire Audio...
> I will explain why in my review, that I will post between today and tomorrow.



My Cora (red) arrived in the country on Thursday.  Probably will be delivered to me on  Monday or Tuesday


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> I want to see someone taking FR graph on these before I buy them...
> What about mid-bass (is it too boosted/dominant)?


Not at all! ...What surprised me most was the lower sub-bass slam it could dish out while maintaining very hi-end treble details and crystal clear vocals. These are the best chi-fi micro-drivers I've heard in the chi-fi market so far. It has literally walked all over 5 different micro-driving earphones I own (which I'll later mention in my upcoming review in a few weeks).

I'm still scratching my head on how it can easily compete with the likings of my C16, C10, and ZSN PRO's!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 1, 2019)

guicnovaes said:


> O trully believe that this IEM is great (because of the Harman Target that it follows).
> 
> I have here a Tanchjim Cora (Harmanish too), and, believe me or not: For me, is the best Iem i ever put in my ear... Including more pricier IEMs, like some green Campfire Audio...
> I will explain why in my review, that I will post between today and tomorrow.


I was only recently seriously dealing with the Harman target curve when receiving much criticism over my comments on an (imo) overcooked bass in the Moondrop Kanas Pro (my general opinion: with increasing price reproduction should go towards realistic).

To me, the Harman target curve does not describe a realistic sound reproduction, it is way to bassy. The Otto target curve would have a much flatter tail end. Note: realistic reproduction is objective.

A great "realistic" sounding single DD is/was the Fostex TE-02.


Spoiler: Fostex











Harman curve or not, a graph still does not say anything about the earphones' technicalities.


----------



## guicnovaes

FastAndClean said:


> anyone else getting that -
> * Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org *
> Showcase is currently being upgraded!


I'm too...


----------



## CoiL (Jun 1, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> overcooked bass in the Moondrop Kanas Pro


But as I remember (maybe I`m wrong?) You liked iBasso IT01 - which has noticeably more bass all over and sounds clear V-shaped compared to KPE.
Hmmm....

I love near-Harman target FR. Imho sounds much more natural and realistic than neutral-sided FR


----------



## zazaboy

@Otto Motor do the fostex TE-02 have a good soundstage and detail retrieval?


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 1, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> that ali link is just another of those that take me to the main page and not the product.



links to the BCD HIFI micro-drivers an ali

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...4b-4c04-9ef3-29023961be0a&transAbTest=ae803_3

and here

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/diy...4b-4c04-9ef3-29023961be0a&transAbTest=ae803_3


----------



## guicnovaes

Otto Motor said:


> I was only recently seriously dealing with the Harman target curve when receiving much criticism over my comments on an (imo) overcooked bass in the Moondrop Kanas Pro (my general opinion: with increasing price reproduction should go towards realistic).
> 
> To me, the Harman target curve does not describe a realistic sound reproduction, it is way to bassy. The Otto target curve would have a much flatter tail end. Note: realistic reproduction is objective.
> 
> ...



I'm quite satisfied with the Harman IE bass quantity. I didn't find it too bassy, overall. It's not a flat bass, for sure, but for someone who was dealing with some genelec studio monitors recently, Harman bass quantity can simulate the body vibration sensation very good.

The Harman IE curve (besides the bass), looks a lot like the HRTF curve used on Ear Aids (the curve that Etymotic follows too). The 3k 12db rise, for example, is the "flat". When a graph shows a straight flat line on the region, expect a perceived big dip on this area. I was doubted about this curve (most beacause of this 3K rise), but, after testing some IEMs that follows this and after compared these iems with others that graphs more Flat on the region (Andro, UM PRO 50, for example), I believe on this.

Please, if you con share your Target curve, I'M really interested on it.


----------



## zazaboy

[SIZE=3[USER=473160]@guicnovaes send you a pm about the thanchim coras [/SIZE]


----------



## Riz99

CoiL said:


> But as I remember (maybe I`m wrong?) You liked iBasso IT01 - which has noticeably more bass all over and sounds clear V-shaped compared to KPE.
> Hmmm....
> 
> I love near-Harman target FR. Imho sounds much more natural and realistic than neutral-sided FR


Otto said - Ito1's bass = Divebomber bass, does not bleed into the mids. I don't see how?


----------



## jant71 (Jun 1, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> that F3 is tiring, it is very clear but is not working for me, i will try to sell them for small amount of money



Perhaps some of the Ostry filtering tips would be a fix. OS200 or OS300. Or even the DIY style teabag paper filters under the tip trick to test out the results.



audio123 said:


> Based on experience, similar looking FRs sound very different despite very similar. Back to the No.3 Ti, it is a good one indeed. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
> 
> I have tried the No.3 Ti cable on No.3. Using the No.3 Ti cable, the No.3 sounds hollow in comparison to the No.3 Ti. The No.3 Ti has fuller bass expression, clearer vocals and airier treble in brief.The soundstage on the No.3 Ti provides an enveloping feeling. I will get back to you on Oxygen + Upgrade vs No.3 Ti soon. Cheers!



Think, and would hope, that the Ti uses the King III driver at that price. Said go from N50 to N52 magnets and have a better, tighter wound voice coil. So the No. 3 would just sound somewhat inferior. I know both King III and Ti have metal housings that will change the SQ some over a resin housing but for that $$$ hike you should get cable, housing, and driver upgrades. On Penon it said that the first round of Ti had the same cable as the No. 3 so that would be interesting to see where they came out but it was still $190 more so I speculate they have the upgraded driver(or should damn well have it, lol).


----------



## CoiL

Riz99 said:


> Otto said - Ito1's bass = Divebomber bass, does not bleed into the mids. I don't see how?


You don`t see what?

"Divebomber" bass doesn`t mean bad and no bleed into mid-bass is also positive. My "question" to him was rather towards HT FR liking (which he doesn`t like).
He said KPE bass is "overcooked" and HT is too bassy for him (Which is OK as it is subjective taste).
It`s just that I haven`t seen him saying IT01 sounding unrealistic.

Well, anyway, for what it`s worth, imho KPE is balanced and towards neutral-sounding (in sense of realistic), which IT01 clearly isn`t (I like it a lot though and consider it U-shaped signature).


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 1, 2019)

Riz99 said:


> Otto said - Ito1's bass = Divebomber bass, does not bleed into the mids. I don't see how?


With "divebomber" I was referring to the forward-leaning curve from bass to mids only...just the shape, not the sound. Did I say it didn't bleed into the mids? I'd say the bass removes some clarity from the lower midrange...but I don't have them here right now to test it, they are presently being repaired. My pair appears to have a different tuning compared to the one HifiChris wrote his review on.

With "overcooked" I meant boosted relative to diffuse-field neutral. Obviously not an accurate and rather casual term. And yes, many people will like such bass.

I was comparing the $600 Sennheiser IE 500 Pro to the KPE for a while last night and have to say that the Senns have an absolute sugar bass...beautifully smooth and organic...and still above neutral, probably. But bass side, the KPE could keep up fairly well with the rest imo, which was also astounding.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 1, 2019)

guicnovaes said:


> Please, if you con share your Target curve, I'M really interested on it.



I don't have a target curve (only a perceived one), that was just a joke. But I like crinacle's target curve. I also don't have a good understanding of it, I just use graphs for correlation with what I hear ("pattern recognition"). When you listen and measure yourself, you get a good feeling with time. That's why I was never too worried about the shortcomings of my own measurements. Everybody calibrates their brain and ears for their own graphs.

The reason why I am personally "worried" about elevated bass is it doesn't fit some music. For example, it is strange when celli and bass stick out of a symphony orchestra. This is particularly evident in a DD driver.

I used to scribble in FR diagrams, for example here - you get an idea what graphs I "like":


Spoiler: FR scribbles



More annotated graphs here: https://www.audioreviews.org/annotated-frequency-response-curves/
This idea of annotation arose from recording modding steps...it largely helps me.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> The reason why I am personally "worried" about elevated bass is it doesn't fit some music. For example, it is strange when celli and bass stick out of a symphony orchestra.



If I listened to symphony, orchestral, classical, etc I’d want flat tuning too.

That’s why the Harman curve (or any elevated bass) isn’t for everyone. It all depends on what’s a good fit with the musical genres one listens to, how it was mastered, etc.


----------



## ozziecook

This is going to be quite controversial...but I can’t hear a lot wrong with IT01. Superb bass, great mids and detailed treble. (With the mesh removed a la @CoiL and decent tips and cable.) Still one of my favourites. No bleeding bass issue for me, with plenty of soundstage and air. Just sayin’


----------



## Markolav

Can anyone recommend good in-ears for metal/hard rock and other "harder" suff? Preferably under $50.


----------



## guicnovaes

Markolav said:


> Can anyone recommend good in-ears for metal/hard rock and other "harder" suff? Preferably under $50.


Tanchjim Cora (the best I ever head, until today). 

Great natural, realistic and non-fatiguing sound.


----------



## guicnovaes

I forgot to mention My Review of the 
HiFi Boy OS V3:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifi-boy-os-v3.22773/reviews


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 1, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> This is going to be quite controversial...but I can’t hear a lot wrong with IT01. Superb bass, great mids and detailed treble. (With the mesh removed a la @CoiL and decent tips and cable.) Still one of my favourites. No bleeding bass issue for me, with plenty of soundstage and air. Just sayin’


One thing that is definitely right is the pricing. It appears that these days you have to fork out way more to get the latest models with similar signature. The bass of the IT01 was compared to the Sennheiser ie800's. Mine didn't have enough air for my taste and that may as well been my ears covering up the vents. So I did the reversible air-vent mod which reduced bass, brought the midrange forward, but the design became messy after a while as it kept on falling apart.

But removing the screens was too much for my ears. Again, all that is subjective.



Spoiler: comparison bass IT01 with/without screens


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Im having a good time with BQEYZ KC2 for metal, punk, ect. Was $50, can be found in the $35 range.


----------



## Otto Motor

zazaboy said:


> @Otto Motor do the fostex TE-02 have a good soundstage and detail retrieval?


Yes, but they are discontinued and hard to get. And they are very neutral.
https://theheadphonecollector.blogspot.com/2019/02/fostex-te-02wp.html


----------



## Ziggomatic

Markolav said:


> Can anyone recommend good in-ears for metal/hard rock and other "harder" suff? Preferably under $50.



I've only had them in my ears for 8 hrs or so, but I think the TFZ Balance 1 is excellent with metal. The low end is real tight & detailed.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> If I listened to symphony, orchestral, classical, etc I’d want flat tuning too.
> 
> That’s why the Harman curve (or any elevated bass) isn’t for everyone. It all depends on what’s a good fit with the musical genres one listens to, how it was mastered, etc.


Haha, you open a real can of worms, the worms being genre-specific earphone tunings.



Spoiler: This is from elsewhere



The original definition of 'hi'fi' is, as xxx suggests, to faithfully reproduce a recording as accurate as possible with a heavy emphasis on a 'neutral' or 'accurate' sound, as well as high resolution and transparency for instance. This is the traditional audiophile view that originated from speaker setups, and was later transferred to headphones. And of course, Tyll for instance still upholds this view of neutrality as a benchmark for his headphone reviews.

However, this traditional view is no longer valid for iems. For example, we have people in the East listening to J-pop or K-pop, while Westeners listen to all forms of rock or metal, and then there's genres like R&B, hip hop or pop, and not to mention all the electronic varieties. These genres no longer require a neutral tuning with a focus on timbre; in fact, in most cases, they sound _worse_ with natural-sounding iems. Genres like EDM require a v-shape tuned tuning for extra sparkle and excitement, while hip-hop might require some more bass. Similarly, metalheads don't really care if their high pitched electric guitar is completely accurate in tone. 'Timbre' might have been the highest priority for classic audiophiles listening to jazz and classical, but trust me, it has long been forsaken in the iem market - both by consumers and manufacturers. This is a very important point to understand; most iems were never tuned to sound 'accurate', not even in the +$1500 range. They might be tuned to sound exciting, for their bass, for their stage, or just for detail. So strictly judging them on that, is not reflective for either their design or their audience. People have very different preferences, including the people that tune the iems. So to say an iem like Vega is not 'hi-fi' or worth its price just because its not accurate, is not a mindset that fits the current market. It neglects that neither the manufacturer nor the people that buy it desire an accurate tuning in the first place, and in that case you're simply just judging them to be less because it doesn't match the traditional perspective, which is biased towards 'audiophile music'. What's more, in the current state of affairs, it's not only that _some_ people might not prioritise timbre; hardly anybody does. That's how much the iem community has evolved away from the traditional audiophile philosophy. Mind you, this isn't about me or my preference, just my observation and experience with iems in the market. But again, considering how much more affordable iems are compared to speaker and full HP setups, it's understandable. The population of iem listeners has become very diverse, and so is their taste in music. This shapes their preferences and expectancies for signatures, and manufacturers respond accordingly.



The obscure opinion behind the spoiler plays into the hands of expensive boutique manufacturers who try to be different from the rest. And it diverts the R&D from the idea to produce iems with a fidelity reproduction.

As an analogy, does that mean I need 14 pairs of loudspeakers attached to my stereo, one pair for each genre?

P.S. That discussion in the spoiler was on the $1500 CA Vega, which, in the opinion of some is more discoloured than a budget iem from aliexpress. I had nothing to do with it and don't know that iem...but I find it amusing.


----------



## guicnovaes

Otto Motor said:


> Haha, you open a real can of worms, the worms being genre-specific earphone tunings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The harman curve tends to be a perceived as an L-Shape sound signature.

The fostex that you talked about, if this graph isn't compensated, (despite the bass) is much less neutral than a Kanas Pro, for an example. 

Just compare yourself these graphs:

 
Another graph of the Fostex TE-02 (both are the raw measured response):


 

Kanas Pro raw measured response:


 

Kanas Pro perceived response (DF compensated):


 

Kanas Pro perceived response (Harman compensated)



 

Now, is easy to imagine a dip on mid to mid-highs of the Fostex, something like this:





What I tried to say on my other post (today, earlier), is that a measured flat Iem will not sound flat.


----------



## SoundChoice

CoiL said:


> But it`s with 190$ shpping! So it is unclear what is the actual price imho.



Don't know where the $190 shipping number came from, but it's $299 with free shipping on Aliexpress.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 1, 2019)

guicnovaes said:


> The harman curve tends to be a perceived as an L-Shape sound signature.
> 
> The fostex that you talked about, if this graph isn't compensated, (despite the bass) is much less neutral than a Kanas Pro, for an example.
> 
> ...


Believe me, the Fostexes sound as flat as a board [_"The TE-02 is very neutral sounding; a very pleasant surprise for the moderate price."_] whereas the Kanas Pro don't. And if you compensate the Fostexes for the Harman target curve their graph will of course look weird and below neutral in the upper midrange. But why would anybody do that?

The Tinaudio T2 is another flat one in all respects.


Spoiler: T2


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> Haha, you open a real can of worms, the worms being genre-specific earphone tunings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well yes and no... even in mixing/mastering studio, it is ideal to have as many variations of speakers/headphones that the room (and budget) can fit to, so we can switch monitors to hear or tweak specific sound more easily. is it necessary? not really.. sure as well can do it with one set, but it's nice to have options. sometimes after a long hours sessions, switching to other cans could be a mood booster. 

and what is natural sound? the sound in the mixing room or the real sound from the instruments before recording? they are EQd differently to fit the songs. what matters are the fundamentals (so people still know it is the sound of a snare drum, for example). 

so does a headphone/iem/speakers have to be genre specific? i don't think so.. i think that term comes from people who have heard many types of speaker tunings and classified them to a certain category of preferred music. it's a bit "box-y" classification, like stating a telecaster is only good for country music, and i can't use it for metal.. 

i like to hear the same albums/songs with different earphones, because it is refreshing, like capturing the same scenery with different lenses and different filters. sometimes the ones that are not too close to reality are the ones that we like. i also like to hear bass heavy edm with bass light cans like the ER4PT for example, when i just want to listen to the arrangement without the bass pounding my head (and sometimes the opposite, when i want my head massaged, I'll pull out my bass heavy cans), and hear old 70's recording with bass heavy cans if i want to add more oomph.

what separates budget gears to the more expensive ones are technicalities: staging, separation, grainines, etc. tunings are choices, and can easily fixed with EQ.

so for me personally, choose an earphone tuning based on what you want to hear from the recording, not based on what people / genre dictates


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> so for me personally, choose an earphone tuning based on what you want to hear from the recording, not based on what people / genre dictates



Good point. This is often what I do. For example, like you said I might be in the mood to hear 70s rock with an L shaped low end slam, or something that accentuates female vocals some other day.


----------



## CoiL (Jun 2, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> *Believe me*, the Fostexes *sound as flat as a board whereas the Kanas Pro don't*.


And now this is the point where You forget about hearing response of each individual. What sounds flat to You, can sound "dipped/recessed" to other in certain frequencies.


Otto Motor said:


> And if you compensate the Fostexes for the Harman target curve their graph will of course look weird and below neutral in the upper midrange. But why would anybody do that?


Because Harman target is about research-based and averaged response, which in result (when tuned by it) can suit much more ppl hearing response and wide range of genres.
Pair it with quality technical driver and Your get a great IEM.

And this IS great example IEM to my hearing response, genre preferences and gear matchup (with different gear as measurer):


Spoiler: KPE compensated graph











Now, about that fostex and tin T2 - they would probably sound unnatural to me.
I don`t listen much classical but know how low-frequency instruments should sound in live orchestra to me and MY hearing response - I I honestly hear KPE doing nice job there.
Another point that @chinmie touched is mastering/mixing (which in classical pieces is not so "crazy" as with other modern genres)... but... what about recording micropones and their locations and room effect etc. (that might not match Your hearing response) ? My point is that if You wish for FLAT sound and to compare/talk about it with other ppl - don`t be so related to RAW (what You SEE) graphs with Your ears - go to live concert (max possible cut-off all the audio-recording-reproducing chain)! 

And what more, been in recording studio as bass player, I have seen & heard what audio "engineer" can do to Your instrument "signature" sound. I have my own played recording audio to compare to real world sound and Harman target can provide me with better "image" of that than "flat" IEM (in Your subjective context) would ever do.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 2, 2019)

There is an interesting discussion of the Harman target in here: https://crinacle.com/2019/02/02/moondrop-blessing/

And here he goes into his idea of "neutral": https://crinacle.com/2019/03/07/tin-audio-t2-review-flat-on-a-budget/

Some may find the Tinaudio T2/Fostex TE-02 sterile sounding.


----------



## Animagus (Jun 2, 2019)

Hey guys!

Here is my review of the Fearless S6RUI - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22159

   

Let me know if I can answer any questions for you.
Cheers!


----------



## randomnin

Continuing the signature/tonality discussion: I think the people recording music should come together and decide on a standard signature that they would use for all eternity, and they should disclose it to the public. That way listeners could always know what the authors intended it to sound like. I mean, they could choose any ziggy-zag nonsense, then master accordingly, and if you have gear that mimics the ziggy-zag nonsense, you'd hear it flat (unless hearing problems). The reason why Harman signature sounds flat is either because they use gear with that signature in studios or because they know what the general public uses and correct for it (please, tell me they don't use uncompensated flat signature gear and torture themselves from nine to five every day by making recordings sound like shít to their gear, all because they have learned by heart that this particular blend of shít sounds "great" with the stuff the dirty plebeians listen with. That would be a particularly weird mixture of cognitive dissonance, elitism and masochism. That doesn't happen, right?) Furthermore, the recording people should collaborate with the gear manufacturers and choose as the standard signature something that is technically easy to produce.

 That would make things all nice and clear and cheap.


----------



## guicnovaes

CoiL said:


> And now this is the point where You forget about hearing response of each individual. What sounds flat to You, can sound "dipped/recessed" to other in certain frequencies.
> 
> Because Harman target is about research-based and averaged response, which in result (when tuned by it) can suit much more ppl hearing response and wide range of genres.
> Pair it with quality technical driver and Your get a great IEM.
> ...



As someone that was dealing recently with some studios with genelec monitors, I really think that IEMs with Harmanish curves does a better job on simulating the response of a studio monitor. The Tanchjim Cora is the best example for me (that I heard until today).


----------



## guicnovaes

The problem is that producers don't care that much about the studio monitors, they believe on the big brands like Adam audio, Genelec, Krk, Dynaudio, and use it when think that it's doing the job (portraying a "flat") sound. The mainly objective is produce something that will sound good on a ordinary audio device.


----------



## ozziecook

guicnovaes said:


> As someone that was dealing recently with some studios with genelec monitors, I really think that IEMs with Harmanish curves does a better job on simulating the response of a studio monitor. The Tanchjim Cora is the best example for me (that I heard until today).


...and what did you hear today that betters it? Or did you mean, ‘that you’ve heard so far’? And what’s so special about the Cora for you?


----------



## guicnovaes

ozziecook said:


> ...and what did you hear today that betters it? Or did you mean, ‘that you’ve heard so far’? And what’s so special about the Cora for you?


For me, the Tanchjim Cora is the best IEM that I ever heard, independently of the price.

The sound that the Cora produce is very natural, realistic. There is no exageration on any frequency band. No mid-highs or treble boost to fake details. It is just about a simple and honest High quality pure sound.

I will post my review of the Tanchjim Cora today.


----------



## nxnje

guicnovaes said:


> The problem is that producers don't care that much about the studio monitors, they believe on the big brands like Adam audio, Genelec, Krk, Dynaudio, and use it when think that it's doing the job (portraying a "flat") sound. The mainly objective is produce something that will sound good on a ordinary audio device.



I'm a producer as well.
Do you know why we do not care about how monitors sound?
People ans labels request highly compressed music that just sounds well on everything.
It's not about what we would like or we like to do, it's about what market requests or demand for.


----------



## eclein

Got my T3’s today, Its a very high quality build, with everything needed to get up and running, lots of tips, nice cable, *NO CASE, NO LITTLE BAG, NO SANDWICH BAG, NOTHING RESEMBLING ANY KIND OF PROTECTION FOR THE BUILD QUALITY!  DISGRACEFUL TO ME THAT PEOPLE SETTLE FOR THIS, ITS NOT JUST TIN HIFI ITS ALL KINDS OF BIG NAME, LITTLE NAME MANUFACTURERS THAT SELL HIGH QUALITY NEW TECH AND HYBRID DESIGNS ONLY TO SCREW UP THE LAST STEP- NO CASE PROTECTING IT! 
ITS LIKE FORGETTING TO TIE YOUR SHOES!!
*
I have heard over and over, been told too many times that even though your $17 IEM stomps all over many higher priced brands, and your ears hear sound not dollar signs. The bottom line is they aren’t using Knowles drivers or now I get, even if they say they are-they must be lying about it thats why the your IEM costs $17 and ours are $450!
 So I got an IEM with a Knowles driver so I also could hear this wild discrepancy in quality! I wanna hear it, I really do so I know we all haven’t been brainwashed as I think we quite possibly have been. The problem is I don’t hear a huge miles wide difference, I’m not sure I hear much difference at all! I should right, maybe I’m lying to myself now, “oh this has really become bad”!
 I’ve played these BNIB still sealed items for like 12 hours now listening to all the same stuff I always enjoy listening to shouldn’t I hear that huge difference by now.
 I’m just not hearing that much difference if any at all.

Back to the T3’s which I’m enjoying very much. There is more low end hear then what I expected and its clean and controlled, the mids and highs are all 
nicely presented with little if any real sibilance or cringy peaks. Mine fit fine and isolate ok....over the ear. I’m gonna listen a whole bunch more because I personally do believe in burn in and think these are opening up more after this past 12 hour stretch.
I’m sorry I didn’t grab a Tin offering earlier in my time with this hobby. I can only write about what I hear and see and didn’t in anyway want to sound mean or   rant on and on like I may have done. I dig the T3!......thanks Nick!


----------



## guicnovaes

nxnje said:


> I'm a producer as well.
> Do you know why we do not care about how monitors sound?
> People ans labels request highly compressed music that just sounds well on everything.
> It's not about what we would like or we like to do, it's about what market requests or demand for.



I did not say that producers do not care about the sound quality of the Studio Monitors. I just said that there's a lot of high quality Studio monitors that are trusted and does the job. So, that is not the mainly concern, like the "audiophiles", who cares about the sound quality of audio device first.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Believe me, the Fostexes sound as flat as a board [_"The TE-02 is very neutral sounding; a very pleasant surprise for the moderate price."_] whereas the Kanas Pro don't. And if you compensate the Fostexes for the Harman target curve their graph will of course look weird and below neutral in the upper midrange. But why would anybody do that?
> ]


i have TE02, it sounds flat but lifeless with low quality artificial treble, stay away from that thing


----------



## nxnje

guicnovaes said:


> I did not say that producers do not care about the sound quality of the Studio Monitors. I just said that there's a lot of high quality Studio monitors that are trusted and does the job. So, that is not the mainly concern, like the "audiophiles", who cares about the sound quality of audio device first.


I hate audiophiles 
Hell yea, there are loads of goof speakers for home recording that audiophiles do not even count or consider bad products, but still can do the job at home.. yea.


----------



## Markolav

guicnovaes said:


> Tanchjim Cora (the best I ever head, until today).
> 
> Great natural, realistic and non-fatiguing sound.





Ziggomatic said:


> I've only had them in my ears for 8 hrs or so, but I think the TFZ Balance 1 is excellent with metal. The low end is real tight & detailed.



Thanks for suggestions, ill put them on my list.


----------



## nxnje

FastAndClean said:


> i have TE02, it sounds flat but lifeless with low quality artificial treble, stay away from that thing


It depends on what you search for.
If you use them on pc while producing and mixing when you outta home, then they can be a great choice. 
I've had many great DEAD FLAT headphones, and i didn't use them for music, but they've been a perfect companion for my producing sessions on the move or critical feedbacks of frends' tracks.


----------



## CoiL

randomnin said:


> Continuing the signature/tonality discussion: I think the people recording music should come together and decide on a standard signature that they would use for all eternity, and they should disclose it to the public. That way listeners could always know what the authors intended it to sound like. I mean, they could choose any ziggy-zag nonsense, then master accordingly, and if you have gear that mimics the ziggy-zag nonsense, you'd hear it flat (unless hearing problems). The reason why Harman signature sounds flat is either because they use gear with that signature in studios or because they know what the general public uses and correct for it (please, tell me they don't use uncompensated flat signature gear and torture themselves from nine to five every day by making recordings sound like shít to their gear, all because they have learned by heart that this particular blend of shít sounds "great" with the stuff the dirty plebeians listen with. That would be a particularly weird mixture of cognitive dissonance, elitism and masochism. That doesn't happen, right?) Furthermore, the recording people should collaborate with the gear manufacturers and choose as the standard signature something that is technically easy to produce.
> 
> That would make things all nice and clear and cheap.



That can happen only when we reach to Human 2.0 ...which doesn`t seem to happen.


----------



## nxnje

randomnin said:


> Continuing the signature/tonality discussion: I think the people recording music should come together and decide on a standard signature that they would use for all eternity, and they should disclose it to the public. That way listeners could always know what the authors intended it to sound like. I mean, they could choose any ziggy-zag nonsense, then master accordingly, and if you have gear that mimics the ziggy-zag nonsense, you'd hear it flat (unless hearing problems). The reason why Harman signature sounds flat is either because they use gear with that signature in studios or because they know what the general public uses and correct for it (please, tell me they don't use uncompensated flat signature gear and torture themselves from nine to five every day by making recordings sound like shít to their gear, all because they have learned by heart that this particular blend of shít sounds "great" with the stuff the dirty plebeians listen with. That would be a particularly weird mixture of cognitive dissonance, elitism and masochism. That doesn't happen, right?) Furthermore, the recording people should collaborate with the gear manufacturers and choose as the standard signature something that is technically easy to produce.
> 
> That would make things all nice and clear and cheap.



Do you think MH755 is the cheapest way to try harman sound curve or there are other options out there?
I've never heard something with harman curve.


----------



## CoiL

nxnje said:


> Do you think MH755 is the cheapest way to try harman sound curve or there are other options out there?
> I've never heard something with harman curve.


Moondrop Crescent and Tanchjim Cora are also budget tier and  colse to HT but price wise, MH755 (legit!) is probably best option to try it out.


----------



## flameas

Any opionons on new NiceHCK stuff? SP12, HXX-something and F3. There is one review of the F3 here, which is helpful. Seems like an interesting product. Any other opinions on the BRAND? :;D I actually have the NK10 and like them alot, much more than the Sennheiser ie80s


----------



## nxnje

CoiL said:


> Moondrop Crescent and Tanchjim Cora are also budget tier and  colse to HT but price wise, MH755 (legit!) is probably best option to try it out.



Thanks for the answer.
Is there A thread Where i can check out how to recognize legit ones vs non-legit ones?
Or there are tricks to be sure buying the right one?


----------



## randomnin

CoiL said:


> Moondrop Crescent and Tanchjim Cora are also budget tier and  colse to HT but price wise, MH755 (legit!) is probably best option to try it out.


Yeah, I got mine from eBay for 5$. From the few hours I've listened to them, they sound very close to what I usually equalise everything to. High frequencies are more crisp than I'm used to - might be the 5-8kHz range, which Chi-Fi usually underemphasizes. Either that or the fact that I haven't tried them with multi-flange tips I usually use. Bass 20-80Hz might use a few dBs up.
Are there counterfeit ones that have both the very hard to see numbers and matching date+serial on the tag? Or is that a 100% guarantee?


----------



## nxnje

randomnin said:


> Yeah, I got mine from eBay for 5$. From the few hours I've listened to them, they sound very close to what I usually equalise everything to. High frequencies are more crisp than I'm used to - might be the 5-8kHz range, which Chi-Fi usually underemphasizes. Either that or the fact that I haven't tried them with multi-flange tips I usually use. Bass 20-80Hz might use a few dBs up.
> Are there counterfeit ones that have both the very hard to see numbers and matching date+serial on the tag? Or is that a 100% guarantee?



If yours are legit then can you send me links?

I hope there is someone that can help us check if they are legit or not


----------



## randomnin

nxnje said:


> If yours are legit then can you send me links?
> 
> I hope there is someone that can help us check if they are legit or not


Was just in the middle of answering your previous post 
This review has all the MH755 info one needs, anti-counterfeit tip links included - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/21356/
I bought this, came to Europe in a week - https://www.ebay.com/itm/283470015701


----------



## nxnje

randomnin said:


> Was just in the middle of answering your previous post
> This review has all the MH755 info one needs, anti-counterfeit tip links included - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/21356/
> I bought this, came to Europe in a week - https://www.ebay.com/itm/283470015701


Do you think the ones you have are legits?
I live in italy so Europe as well.


----------



## randomnin

nxnje said:


> Do you think the ones you have are legits?
> I live in italy so Europe as well.


The first four serial number characters match the production date. There's the numbers that are very hard to see unless at a specific angle and under light. Package sticker also has the right numbers. Sounds like the Harman curve. Seems legit.


----------



## nxnje

randomnin said:


> The first four serial number characters match the production date. There's the numbers that are very hard to see unless at a specific angle and under light. Package sticker also has the right numbers. Sounds like the Harman curve. Seems legit.



Thanks, gonna buy it tonight! Thanks for sharing your link!


----------



## Nimweth

randomnin said:


> Was just in the middle of answering your previous post
> This review has all the MH755 info one needs, anti-counterfeit tip links included - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/21356/
> I bought this, came to Europe in a week - https://www.ebay.com/itm/283470015701


I thought I would see what all the fuss is about so ordered the MH755. £5 is neither here nor there!


----------



## randomnin

Nimweth said:


> I thought I would see what all the fuss is about so ordered the MH755. £5 is neither here nor there!


Well, that depends on which side of the international poverty line one is, but, generally, yeah - neither here nor there.
And it is good - sound-wise better than most ≤50$ Chi-Fi. But the cable is way short, and isolation is not worth talking about - modding required. I wonder if someone sells Shure SE215 shell copies, or something similar. ZS3/4 is okay, but a slightly longer nozzle and a smaller shell would be even nicer.


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...e-shell-plastic-shell/323026_32825213170.html  the MH755 driver would fit in here


----------



## HungryPanda

or in this:   https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/10mm-earphone-shell-Cherry-wood/323026_32788046057.html


----------



## Nimweth

randomnin said:


> Well, that depends on which side of the international poverty line one is, but, generally, yeah - neither here nor there.
> And it is good - sound-wise better than most ≤50$ Chi-Fi. But the cable is way short, and isolation is not worth talking about - modding required. I wonder if someone sells Shure SE215 shell copies, or something similar. ZS3/4 is okay, but a slightly longer nozzle and a smaller shell would be even nicer.


Uh-oh! I have no "modding" skills whatsoever!


----------



## HungryPanda

all I did was change cable


----------



## randomnin

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...e-shell-plastic-shell/323026_32825213170.html  the MH755 driver would fit in here


Turns out for that price I can buy an actual knock-off SE215 right there on AliExpress - with the logo and driver and MMCX connectors (2pin would've been better but I guess I can't expect everything to be done in my stead) installed and all! Still expensive if I want just the shell.



Nimweth said:


> Uh-oh! I have no "modding" skills whatsoever!


My modding experience is limited to disgustingly fixing an Urbanfun with a big-ass Soviet soldering iron and two small piles - one of the sap smelling brown stuff and the other of tin - I think. And super glue. It was hard to get the tin to stick the wires together. Not one of my proudest moments. Worked for a while, though.


----------



## Nimweth

HungryPanda said:


> all I did was change cable


"All you did!" Ha ha! I would have no idea where to start, and have no tools or equipment!


----------



## CoiL

nxnje said:


> I hope there is someone that can help us check if they are legit or not


Most certain way to be sure You`ve got legit is just open shell and check driver. Check this thread for more info: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...5-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-15#post-14984428


HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...e-shell-plastic-shell/323026_32825213170.html  the MH755 driver would fit in here


These shells are uncomfy as hell to me (I have blue and red plastic with same shape). 

And lets not forget that driver planting into different shell will affect sound. MH755 is best to be kept as stock and only upgrade cable.
Driver shell change requires FR measurement rig and skills to tune it back to stock sounding.


----------



## Wiljen

Nimweth said:


> They're here! KBEAR F1 single BA. First impressions are stunning. Genuine full range sound, sub bass too! Generally neutral overall signature, slightly forward mids, excellent treble extension. I think these are a hidden gem! Nice silver plated MMCX cable as well. Full review to come.



I'm working on two KB Ear models at the moment and both are good for a newcomer to the market.   The F1 has a bit of a spike at 3kHz (probably as a result of the BA they use, not huge, but enough to need a bit of EQ to reach neutral.  The Opal is a completely differrent signature than the F1 and is more V shaped.


----------



## randomnin

Yeah, I like my MH755s with 31Hz +3dB; 62Hz +1.5dB; 16kHz -2dB. That treble splashiness turned out to be a peak at about 15kHz, visible in the graphs, too, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Nimweth

Wiljen said:


> I'm working on two KB Ear models at the moment and both are good for a newcomer to the market.   The F1 has a bit of a spike at 3kHz (probably as a result of the BA they use, not huge, but enough to need a bit of EQ to reach neutral.  The Opal is a completely differrent signature than the F1 and is more V shaped.


Yes, I have the Opal as well. Unfortunately there seems to be a massive peak in the treble and a dip in the upper bass/lower mids and they sound weird. I really like the F1 though and don't seem to have that 3K problem you have.


----------



## DynamicEars

randomnin said:


> Yeah, I like my MH755s with 31Hz +3dB; 62Hz +1.5dB; 16kHz -2dB. That treble splashiness turned out to be a peak at about 15kHz, visible in the graphs, too, if I'm not mistaken.



They have mid bass bleed around 250-300 you may want to lower down or using wide bore eartips, and usually that 15-16khz boost are for perceive "air" for soundstage, mostly human can't really hear splash in that frequency. mid splash and sparkles like hi hats, crash starts at 8khz and up to 12khz for high crisp extension of cymbals etc.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> "All you did!" Ha ha! I would have no idea where to start, and have no tools or equipment!



There is a thread dedicated to these:


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ead-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-14


Here are the 4 MH755s that he recabled for me.   I  just had to have one of each color  They look and sound really good.


----------



## chinerino

randomnin said:


> Yeah, I like my MH755s with 31Hz +3dB; 62Hz +1.5dB; 16kHz -2dB. That treble splashiness turned out to be a peak at about 15kHz, visible in the graphs, too, if I'm not mistaken.


LOL the bass already boosted from the start and i dont think it splashes anywhere up top


----------



## DynamicEars

mbwilson111 said:


> There is a thread dedicated to these:
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ead-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-14
> ...




lovely sweet candies!


----------



## randomnin (Jun 2, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> They have mid bass bleed around 250-300 you may want to lower down or using wide bore eartips, and usually that 15-16khz boost are for perceive "air" for soundstage, mostly human can't really hear splash in that frequency. mid splash and sparkles like hi hats, crash starts at 8khz and up to 12khz for high crisp extension of cymbals etc.


The bleed seems negligible, but I'll try. And Poweramp on Android only has equaliser for 8kHz and then 16kHz, so it likely reduces frequencies around the exact number, too. Anyhow, some high freq is slightly too prominent to me, enough to feel it being over the top.


chinerino said:


> LOL the bass already boosted from the start and i dont think it splashes anywhere up top


Yes, it is boosted, but my attention usually is taken by vocals and lead guitars, so I miss out on enjoying bass lines unless the low bass is boosted and really obvious. Seems 10dB above 1kHz level isn't enough, I need about 15dB.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> There is a thread dedicated to these:
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ead-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-14
> ...


That's great but I only spent £4.95 on the MH755 and it would be expensive to buy the cables and equipment to achieve what you show there! I'd need someone to do it for me.


----------



## eclein

I found an excellent setup for my new T3’s...ibasso D14 Bushmaster, Fiio M6 DAP/DACetc, Tin T3’s with real loose, super spongy feeling
Flangy things (they were key) great seal and isolation with ESS chips on board gives the T3 outstanding low end...really low, low, lows!
For me this combination got me dancing around my apartment and while walking to and from food shopping for 3 hours. I’m thinking this will become
Part of my daily wardrobe! *Wow*


----------



## 1clearhead

Just got finished listening to the *BCD HIFI* tonight and all I can say is that I am quite astonished in the sound quality they produce! They are very addictive and persuasive over the majority of earphones I carry.
...Can't get enough of them! 

Sooooo, -Clear!


----------



## Slater

nxnje said:


> Do you think MH755 is the cheapest way to try harman sound curve or there are other options out there?
> I've never heard something with harman curve.



For $5-$7, yeah that’s the cheapest you’re gonna find.

Just make sure you get a genuine one. It would be tragic if your ‘1st Harman curve experience’ was based on a fake one.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> I'm working on two KB Ear models at the moment and both are good for a newcomer to the market.   The F1 has a bit of a spike at 3kHz (probably as a result of the BA they use, not huge, but enough to need a bit of EQ to reach neutral.  The Opal is a completely differrent signature than the F1 and is more V shaped.



KB Ear Opal is being reworked FYI. I don’t know if they are changing drivers, or retuning (adding dampening/vents/etc), or what the exact plan of attack is though.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 2, 2019)

For my personal use (and again: this means it is entirely subjective), I choose iems with a "robust" low end/sound for travel/commute to counter the dangerous street/bus/airplane noises. For example, the recently mentioned Memt X5 are a decent choice for the road at $20. Of course would I not select the Fostex TE-02 for that purpose.

But when I want tonal accuracy in my silent chamber at home, I'd go for the Fostex-type (also depending on mood). The fact that some find the Fostexes boring/sterile/dead is fair enough [I did too, initially ] -- that's what reviews are for to see whether a product is for us. Sean Olive, the researcher behind the HT curve mentions in the conclusions of a presentation of his [HERE] that the "perfect headphone target shape" may vary depending on factors such as listening preference, listener's age, and individual taste. And don't forget, Sean Olive is just one of many researchers on that topic.

If I were a manufacturer of headphones/earphones/loudspeakers, I'd strive to achieve a reproduction as natural and authentic as possible in my top product, simply because it is the greatest possible challenge.

But back to the personal preferences. It is not very handy having to switch earphones between albums or even songs so that an all-in-one may come in handy (between all our other xxx earphones). And there are other important criteria for enjoyment such as SMALL size, shape, WEIGHT, fit, comfort that play a huge role for me especially away from home. My wife uses the Hifiman RE-400 with her iPad not because they sound stunning but because they are light, tiny, inconspicuous, and easy to get in and out of her ears (without memory wire...). I also like piston-shaped earphones for that reason before switching off my light at night. But as allrounders for every genre and universal fit I like the Sennheiser IE 40 PRO, the black Brainwavz B200, and the Ultimate Ears 900s. None of them is flat sounding, all have tiny shells, and they don't cost the world.


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> For $5-$7, yeah that’s the cheapest you’re gonna find.
> 
> Just make sure you get a genuine one. It would be tragic if your ‘1st Harman curve experience’ was based on a fake one.



My big doubt was that.. how could i know if i'm ordering a legit and original unit? That's always a mistery.


----------



## Slater

nxnje said:


> My big doubt was that.. how could i know if i'm ordering a legit and original unit? That's always a mistery.



The easiest way to tell if yours is legit or not is to pop open the shell and examine the driver.

And of course, buying from a known good seller.


----------



## guicnovaes

Slater said:


> The easiest way to tell if yours is legit or not is to pop open the shell and examine the driver.
> 
> And of course, buying from a known good seller.


I think that the Sony MH1C is a better bet. There is no fake unit reported. The problems is inconsistent sound, due the bad QC. I have mine for about 2 months, it have a little more bass and treble than I saw on various graphs, but still sounds awesome.


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> There is a thread dedicated to these:
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ead-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-14
> ...



The most important question that comes to mind when seeing this picture is, do the yellow tips really taste like lemons and the orange tips like oranges or is this just like the scam that is Fruit Loops and they all taste the same even they are different colors?


----------



## audio123

As per @Nabillion_786  request,
*Quick Impression of TFZ No.3 Ti vs Tanchjim Oxygen + Upgrade Cable*
TFZ No.3 Ti has fuller and more impactful bass response, midrange is more forward and engaging, treble expression has greater extension and soundstage provides fullness with an enveloping feeling.



Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> The most important question that comes to mind when seeing this picture is, do the yellow tips really taste like lemons and the orange tips like oranges or is this just like the scam that is Fruit Loops and they all taste the same even they are different colors?



The yellow tips are more lemon-lime   The orange are tangerine.

So, while the taste is different, the sound is the same

Fruit Loops all taste the same?   I have never had one!


----------



## silverfishla

I just ordered a Tansio Mirai TSMR4 Pro.  Anybody here have that one and can tell me what to expect?  Funny how everything is a blind buy around here!  Hahah


----------



## IryxBRO

At last, my Ourart Wine review. Mixed feeling - good IEMs but only with appropriate and capable sources

Me blog: LINK
Here: LINK


----------



## guicnovaes

My Review of The Tanchjim Cora: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-cora.23610/reviews#review-22177

Great IEM; I hope you enjoy.


----------



## mbwilson111

guicnovaes said:


> My Review of The Tanchjim Cora: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-cora.23610/reviews#review-22177
> 
> Great IEM; I hope you enjoy.



I think mine got stuck in customs. I thought it would be here yesterday or today.


----------



## guicnovaes

mbwilson111 said:


> I think mine got stuck in customs. I thought it would be here yesterday or today.


I hope you get it soon. Please, tell us your impressions then.


----------



## chinerino

Nature Sounds NS5 vs Kanas Pro? i saw clavinetjunkie but we have different prefences


----------



## audio123

chinerino said:


> Nature Sounds NS5 vs Kanas Pro? i saw clavinetjunkie but we have different prefences


In brief, the NS-5 has a richer vocals presentation than the KPE with a full-bodied sound. Cheers!


----------



## CoiL

audio123 said:


> In brief, the NS-5 has a richer vocals presentation than the KPE with a full-bodied sound. Cheers!


How about soundstage/layering and treble/bass quantity? Which sounds more natural and "balanced"?


----------



## audio123 (Jun 5, 2019)

CoiL said:


> How about soundstage/layering and treble/bass quantity? Which sounds more natural and "balanced"?


KP bigger soundstage, KP more mid-bass, NS-5 quicker bass decay, KP has slightly brighter treble. The Kanas Pro will be more balanced but NS-5 vocals performance is better.


----------



## CoiL

audio123 said:


> KP bigger soundstage, KP more mid-bass, NS-5 quicker bass decay, KP has slightly brighter treble. The Kanas Pro will be more balanced but NS-5 vocals performance is better.


Thanks, this explains all to me.


----------



## chinerino

Sik sik sik sik


----------



## Light - Man

chinerino said:


> Sik sik sik sik


But there is no need to go to a doctor! 

The Kanas Pro does not seem to suit all. Many of us have issues with the weight and the dubious ergonomic fit, so it was a constant battle to get a good seal.

For me it sounded quite good but did not overall suit my preference. I also found it a bit shouty at times and something a bit grating in the treble.


----------



## chinmie

Light - Man said:


> But there is no need to go to a doctor!
> 
> The Kanas Pro does not seem to suit all. Many of us have issues with the weight and the dubious ergonomic fit, so it was a constant battle to get a good seal.
> 
> For me it sounded quite good but did not overall suit my preference. I also found it a bit shouty at times and something a bit grating in the treble.



anyone tried the Kanas with the MH755 tips? i like it, currently using it and it fits more snuggly compared to the Final Audio E


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> anyone tried the Kanas with the MH755 tips? i like it, currently using it and it fits more snuggly compared to the Final Audio E



I wish I could buy a bag of all the colored MH755 tips including the black and purple ones.  The ones I do have, I need for my MH755s.  Very comfortable tips.


----------



## AudioNoob

Not exactly chifi but has anyone tried the phiaton ms 300 hybrid iems? Reviews show the over the head headphones of the same name. They were over 100 once but now are 45 or so in the US.


----------



## HerrXRDS

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish I could buy a bag of all the colored MH755 tips including the black and purple ones.  The ones I do have, I need for my MH755s.  Very comfortable tips.



You can buy them here for less than $8 which is cheaper than the $12 Final E tips https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr....H0.XSony+MH755.TRS0&_nkw=Sony+MH755&_sacat=0
Bonus, you get a pair of free MH755 with them, another pair is always welcome.


----------



## Animagus

silverfishla said:


> I just ordered a Tansio Mirai TSMR4 Pro.  Anybody here have that one and can tell me what to expect?  Funny how everything is a blind buy around here!  Hahah



Yup! I have it here. I posted graphs and a comparison with TSMR-3Pro in the Tansio Mirai thread. Check it out!


----------



## CoiL

chinmie said:


> anyone tried the Kanas with the MH755 tips? i like it, currently using it and it fits more snuggly compared to the Final Audio E


I did with KPE but found sound becoming slightly too "bassy". Aren`t Final E tips and MH755 stock tips very similar? Can You post comparison pics of two.


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> I did with KPE but found sound becoming slightly too "bassy". Aren`t Final E tips and MH755 stock tips very similar? Can You post comparison pics of two.



it's similar shaped, but the the MH755 has a bit bigger diameter. it will not break seal when i move my ears or open my jaw, while the Final E would still sometimes do.. it also has a bit smaller nozzle output diameter

   

the Kanas is one of my more "fun" sounding IEM compared to my other collection, and i do like it set as a more big and massaging subbass and more sizzle on the treble, so i like it with the MH755 tips.


----------



## Riz99

chinmie said:


> it's similar shaped, but the the MH755 has a bit bigger diameter. it will not break seal when i move my ears or open my jaw, while the Final E would still sometimes do.. it also has a bit smaller nozzle output diameter
> 
> 
> the Kanas is one of my more "fun" sounding IEM compared to my other collection, and i do like it set as a more big and massaging subbass and more sizzle on the treble, so i like it with the MH755 tips.


Hey can I know the size of the nozzle of the final e tips, also what is the approximate outer diameter of the tips?


----------



## Otto Motor

Discover the Kinboofi MK4. Biodegraded and me. Two opinions. At 12:01 am MT.


----------



## silverfishla

Otto Motor said:


> Discover the Kinboofi MK4. Biodegraded and me. Two opinions. At 12:01 am MT.


Congratulations to the worst (or best, depending on your sense of humor) company name ever.  Kinboofi forevvvvvvaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Wiljen

Got my Xduoo XT10ii review finished up.  Nice little transport.

https://audiofool.reviews/2019/06/07/xduoo-xt10ii/

(Its posted here too).


----------



## nxnje

Hello everyone.
I've written some thoughts on the super unknown VJJB N30.
Perfect for bassheads.

If you wanna take a look, here it is: https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=525


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Got my Tennmak Pro and Piano earheads for a combined cost of $22. And honestly, I'm a bit blown away by them. I'm favouring Pro over Piano simply due to fit. Pro is so snug and light.

Initial Impressions -
Pro sound balanced to me with lush bass and very slightly rolled off highs. Mids are thick and nice. Think they actually might have a U shaped signature but need to listen more to ascertain it. And they have power and slam to their output. Very fun to listen.

Piano are slightly bright than Pro with minute bass roll off. Point to be noted here is that I had uncomfortable fit without my desired seal. So that might have an impact on how I perceive them. Didn't focus on making them suitable to me as Pro had already won me over in the fit+comfort department.

Suspect my impressions won't change much for Pro as I feel they've hit my golden frequency. Will experiment with Piano to see how can I maximize their potential.

All in all, if someone with spare cables is looking for a $10 IEM they can't go wrong with either of them. Can also be used as gym IEMs with Bluetooth without hassles.


----------



## guicnovaes

Moondrop KXXS measured by HeavyMetal Hallelujah:


 

Kanas and Kanas Pro, for comparison:


----------



## Otto Motor

silverfishla said:


> Congratulations to the worst (or best, depending on your sense of humor) company name ever.  Kinboofi forevvvvvvaaaaa!!!!!


The name is awful and I paid homage to it twice in my writeup. Out of my hips, I'd never buy anything from a company with that name. And when I see the monstrous earpieces, I start running away. But then...these things are hand made, now it starts getting interesting. Maybe, soon they will be an insider thing...

Quite frankly, there are currently so many multis in the $200-400 range on the market that the potential buyer must be overwhelmed or at least courageous taking the risk.


----------



## hifi80sman

Anyone have any feedback on the 1More Triple Driver BT In-Ears?  I just got them on Amazon for $79 (original retail $199, 1More website has it for $149) and I think they are great.  USB-C too!  However, I cannot get LDAC to work...

Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GX9DSJB/

Thread I started:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/1more-triple-driver-bt-in-ear.908423/


----------



## randomnin

Dani157 said:


> Got my Tennmak Pro and Piano earheads for a combined cost of $22. And honestly, I'm a bit blown away by them. I'm favouring Pro over Piano simply due to fit. Pro is so snug and light.
> 
> Initial Impressions -
> Pro sound balanced to me with lush bass and very slightly rolled off highs. Mids are thick and nice. Think they actually might have a U shaped signature but need to listen more to ascertain it. And they have power and slam to their output. Very fun to listen.
> ...


How good is the Pro's isolation and with what tips?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

randomnin said:


> How good is the Pro's isolation and with what tips?



Isolation is very good for me. Using stock M size tips. Used them while traveling and almost everything was inaudible except music.


----------



## crabdog

My thoughts on the TRN X6. I tried to be positive but long story short: you can't polish a turd. Enjoy!
https://primeaudio.org/10410-2/


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I actually like it when I can scratch IEMs off my list of interest. Saves me time and money. Makes me wonder though. Is the TRN X6 being well received in Asia? Its definitely not received well by the westerners.


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> I actually like it when I can scratch IEMs off my list of interest. Saves me time and money. Makes me wonder though. Is the TRN X6 being well received in Asia? Its definitely not received well by the westerners.



Yeah, maybe I am the only one who enjoys the X6.  Comfort and sound.  Not fatiguing for me.  Probably something to do with my music choices.


----------



## crabdog

BadReligionPunk said:


> I actually like it when I can scratch IEMs off my list of interest. Saves me time and money. Makes me wonder though. Is the TRN X6 being well received in Asia? Its definitely not received well by the westerners.


Honestly, I don't think it would (or should) be well-received anywhere. It should not have made it past initial in-house testing IMO.


----------



## PhonoPhi

crabdog said:


> Honestly, I don't think it would (or should) be well-received anywhere. It should not have made it past initial in-house testing IMO.


It sound like an extreme opinion in a highly subjective world of individual preferences in IEMs!


----------



## crabdog

PhonoPhi said:


> It sound like an extreme opinion in a highly subjective world of individual preferences in IEMs!


Well, can't blame them for trying something different. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Zerohour88

PhonoPhi said:


> It sound like an extreme opinion in a highly subjective world of individual preferences in IEMs!



seeing as most reviewers who got them lambasted it, not really that extreme. Even bisonicr (the japanese dude who usually is quite positive of most stuff) went "yeah, not sure about this sound sig, really need more work".


----------



## mbwilson111

Zerohour88 said:


> seeing as most reviewers who got them lambasted it, not really that extreme. Even bisonicr (the japanese dude who usually is quite positive of most stuff) went "yeah, not sure about this sound sig, really need more work".



Apparently I am defective and no one should ever listen to me.


----------



## Markolav

nxnje said:


> Hello everyone.
> I've written some thoughts on the super unknown VJJB N30.
> Perfect for bassheads.
> 
> If you wanna take a look, here it is: https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=525



So far K4 has been the only VJJB ive found listenable and I still use them from time to time. I might have to try these as well, thanks.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

mbwilson111 said:


> Apparently I am defective and no one should ever listen to me.



You are like the Mother Theresa of Headfi. You show compassion and find the good in all. A good quality that most don't have. LOL


----------



## CactusPete23

mbwilson111 said:


> Yeah, maybe I am the only one who enjoys the X6.  Comfort and sound.  Not fatiguing for me.  Probably something to do with my music choices.


I have noticed that you and Panda seem to like almost everything!  For Panda I always thought that it might be partly due to his listening at lower volume levels than most?  
Maybe you are both good at looking for the best in things, rather than looking for faults?


----------



## Zerohour88

mbwilson111 said:


> Apparently I am defective and no one should ever listen to me.



well, he did mention that if you like vocals above all else, you'll love the X6.



BadReligionPunk said:


> You are like the Mother Theresa of Headfi. You show compassion and find the good in all. A good quality that most don't have. LOL



an IEM with a sound sig only a mother could love, one could say, lol


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> Apparently I am defective and no one should ever listen to me.


You don't need to defend your position. If anything it gives you credibility that you're willing to go against common dogma. This place would be so boring if we all thought exactly the same.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 8, 2019)

Markolav said:


> So far K4 has been the only VJJB ive found listenable and I still use them from time to time. I might have to try these as well, thanks.



Yes, the VJJB K4 is excellent.  I have not used them in a while though because I have too many.    At the moment I am deciding what tips to use on the KB EAR F1.

My BCD X10 should arrive next week.

My husband got his X10 today.  Not sure why we both needed one...


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jun 8, 2019)

crabdog said:


> You don't need to defend your position. If anything it gives you credibility that you're willing to go against common dogma. This place would be so boring if we all thought exactly the same.



Consistency in terms of aural perception is a quality I appreciate in reviews though, especially when they find the same weakness in the gear they review (and if somehow they aren't aware of one another, even better for consumers). A sort-of peer review, as one would say.




CactusPete23 said:


> I have noticed that you and Panda seem to like almost everything!  For Panda I always thought that it might be partly due to his listening at lower volume levels than most?
> Maybe you are both good at looking for the best in things, rather than looking for faults?



Regarding the lower volume part, I've had some tips from a few sources (some sound engineer, I think?) that the most obvious different would be in terms of bass response. The higher the volume, the more bass you perceive.

I usually listen to low volumes so its quite helpful for me to know that for some reviews, I might have to accept that they may perceive bass level differently than I do.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jun 8, 2019)

-double post


----------



## HungryPanda

Talking about going against the wind. I'm loving the NiceHCK F3, several hundred hours in and using double flanged tips this is my kind of iem


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 8, 2019)

CactusPete23 said:


> I have noticed that you and Panda seem to like almost everything!  For Panda I always thought that it might be partly due to his listening at lower volume levels than most?
> Maybe you are both good at looking for the best in things, rather than looking for faults?



I have very sensitive hearing so I do listen at low levels (when comparing numbers on a given DAP with others).  However I do not feel like I am hearing it super quietly but if I were to pass it to someone who is used to higher levels, they might find it quiet.   He definitely listens at a higher level than I do but he might not be perceiving as being higher  as I have noticed that I hear some sounds around the house that he does not hear.

We do expect for the best and do both enjoy different sound signatures.  One reason that neither of us uses EQ is because we enjoy just letting the gear do what it does.

I never listen for faults.  I usually just get into the music and forget that someone might ask my opinion of the iem , bud or headphone.   If there are glaring faults I think I would notice... I did send a couple of things back to amazon.  Also, I can always tell when something is out of phase.

I guess I like to support the underdog.  As soon as the negative comments appeared I was determined to make the X6 work for me.  I tried many tips, which was not easy because as crabdog pointed out the wide slippery thick  lip makes it so difficult.

I would not recommend the X6 to someone simply because it would be impossible for me to know if the person would like them.  There are many safer choices available.

Also, I did not order them and probably never would have.  Panda sleep ordered them and when they came he could not get a fit so passed them on to me.  I have received a few things that way including a couple of my DAPs

I have mentioned before that I listen to a lot of singer songwriters ..many of whom I have seen perform in small venues so I do know what their voices should sound like.. and their guitars...   I also like Americana,  outlaw country,  folk, blues, soundtracks, indie, rock, Celtic,  electronica, progressive, world music, some jazz, and classical (but prefer that with speakers).   I have probably left out something because I actually hate categorizing music. I listen to full albums and have never shuffle played songs nor do I stream.  In the end I would just classify something as either good or bad

All my music is in Flac on microsd cards in my various DAPs

Notice that I left out Hip Hop and EDM... also no Metal but of course there are songs and even albums in those genres, that I do like but that is more rare.


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> I have very sensitive hearing so I do listen at low levels (when comparing numbers on a given DAP with others).  However I do not feel like I am hearing it super quietly but if I were to pass it to someone who is used to higher levels, they might find it quiet.   He definitely listens at a higher level than I do but he might not be perceiving as being higher  as I have noticed that I hear some sounds around the house that he does not here.
> 
> We do expect for the best and do both enjoy different sound signatures.  One reason that neither of us uses EQ is because we enjoy just letting the gear do what it does.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on the EQ thing for sure, never touch it myself.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jun 8, 2019)

I am officially coming out of the closet here on Head-Fi, and admitting publicly that I am a fan of NiceHCK N3. It also pretty much got panned by everyone, and with good reasons. I agree with most of what was said about it, but have since found that 2.5 balanced cable and some power push the DD and the Piezo and make it much more coherent. Sounds great to me now. Maybe a bit too crisp and on the thinner side then what I prefer, but sounds good with a huge variety of genre now. Also so comfortable and light. Great for Work. I just wonder if piezo is susceptible to sweat like BA. Guess we will find out.

Thank you B9Scrambler.


----------



## PhonoPhi

mbwilson111 said:


> Apparently I am defective and no one should ever listen to me.


I was not so sure about all those reviews that, as I mentioned , I ordered one and now is even more looking forward to receiving it


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> I am officially coming out of the closet here on Head-Fi, and admitting publicly that I am a fan of NiceHCK N3. It also pretty much got panned by everyone, and with good reasons. I agree with most of what was said about it, but have since found that 2.5 balanced cable and some power push the DD and the Piezo and make it much more coherent. Sounds great to me now. Maybe a bit too crisp and on the thinner side then what I prefer, but sounds good with a huge variety of genre now. Also so comfortable and light. Great for Work. I just wonder if piezo is susceptible to sweat like BA. Guess we will find out.
> 
> Thank you B9Scrambler.



Oh yeah, that too.   I like the N3 too and the P3.

Going against the grain... I have not bothered to listen to the **** that is in the house and I have not really seen Panda use it much...but then, we both have too much... it is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

mbwilson111 said:


> Oh yeah, that too.   I like the N3 too and the P3.
> 
> Going against the grain... I have not bothered to listen to the **** that is in the house and I have not really seen Panda use it much...but then, we both have too much... it is beyond ridiculous.


You guys should offer tours. Charge us money to come stay over a couple days and let us all try the goodies provided we bring our own tips, foams and sanitizing spray.


----------



## PhonoPhi

BadReligionPunk said:


> You guys should offer tours. Charge us money to come stay over a couple days and let us all try the goodies provided we bring our own tips, foams and sanitizing spray.


Absolutely, adding them to a culturally significant tourist destination makes all the sense!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

The Ultimate UK Earphone Experience Tour. Get your tickets now!


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> You guys should offer tours. Charge us money to come stay over a couple days and let us all try the goodies provided we bring our own tips, foams and sanitizing spray.





PhonoPhi said:


> Absolutely, adding them to a culturally significant tourist destination makes all the sense!





BadReligionPunk said:


> The Ultimate UK Earphone Experience Tour. Get your tickets now!



I am so sad that the guest room is filled with audio gear. 

Boxes all over the bed.

Attic full.

A tent in the backyard?  The fox and the feral cats might like some company.


----------



## CactusPete23

mbwilson111 said:


> I am so sad that the guest room is filled with audio gear.
> 
> Boxes all over the bed.
> 
> ...



LOL, Sounds like a special visit from Marie Kondo is needed !     >>>   https://konmari.com/


----------



## mbwilson111

CactusPete23 said:


> LOL, Sounds like a special visit from Marie Kondo is needed !     >>>   https://konmari.com/



Oh I know!  This is not bringing me joy.  But would she let us keep anything?


----------



## CactusPete23

mbwilson111 said:


> Oh I know!  This is not bringing me joy.  But would she let us keep anything?



I am sure she would!   But probably under 25% of all you guys have.    I think Marie Kondo going to your house would make a good television special.   
 Maybe you could even get paid a few pounds!
                                                                                           (And then buy some more new things...)


----------



## FastAndClean

when is the next aliexpress sale? i want another earphone, something fat, stuffed with drivers


----------



## Mybutthurts

CactusPete23 said:


> I am sure she would!   But probably under 25% of all you guys have.    I think Marie Kondo going to your house would make a good television special.
> Maybe you could even get paid a few pounds!
> (And then buy some more new things...)



And re clutter the place...

Result.


----------



## Antenne (Jun 8, 2019)

I got my pair of blue TRN-IM2 today. I ordered them right after the announcement here in the forum. I like the smooth look and feel and the seat in the ears is very good. The isolation seems to me above average. I like to leave rating the sound to others with more experience, for me they sound very natural and balanced.
Unfortunately, the new TRN metal box I've got with the same order is badly damaged (dented), I hope to get a replacement. But at the moment not only we have holidays in Europe, but also the Chinese.


----------



## Cevisi

FastAndClean said:


> when is the next aliexpress sale? i want another earphone, something fat, stuffed with drivers



June 14-20  Summer sale 2019 / Mid-Year Sale 2019 Aliexpress


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> Apparently I am defective and no one should ever listen to me.


Not so, your opinion is always appreciated, IMHO!


----------



## randomnin

mbwilson111 said:


> Yeah, maybe I am the only one who enjoys the X6.  Comfort and sound.  Not fatiguing for me.  Probably something to do with my music choices.





BadReligionPunk said:


> You are like the Mother Theresa of Headfi. You show compassion and find the good in all. A good quality that most don't have. LOL





crabdog said:


> I'm with you on the EQ thing for sure, never touch it myself.


I don't have the X6, but I think I'd also find it to be fine. But for a completely different reason - the more I listen to various modern gear, the more it seems to me that all of it sounds fine, because rarely, if ever, something sounds really grainy or with messed up imaging (channel imbalance). The most prominent difference is sound signature/tonal balance. The most important too, in my opinion. And that is readily at the mercy of my fingertips, because I know what sounds right to me and I profusely equalise everything. So everything sounds qualitatively similar, and the main parameters driving purchases are those of comfort, isolation and price.


----------



## audio123

Full review on the Oriveti OH500. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Yeah, maybe I am the only one who enjoys the X6.  Comfort and sound.  Not fatiguing for me.  Probably something to do with my music choices.


Schlock rock?



crabdog said:


> Honestly, I don't think it would (or should) be well-received anywhere. It should not have made it past initial in-house testing IMO.


The initial TRN V80 were also problematic.



BadReligionPunk said:


> You guys should offer tours. Charge us money to come stay over a couple days and let us all try the goodies provided we bring our own tips, foams and sanitizing spray.


I did participate in a @HungryPanda tour in March. He had a backpack full of daps and the spaces between them filled with earphone/earbuds. The guest room must have been reasonably empty at that time.


Spoiler: PandaTours London


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> The guest room must have been reasonably empty at that time.



Only because my daughter was coming from Michigan for a visit later that month. We had been working all winter to get the room ready.


----------



## audio123 (Jun 12, 2019)

Due to similar enquiries, I decided to make a compilation post regarding the TFZ No.3 Ti which I highly recommend and the best TFZ IEM to date IMHO. YMMV. Hope this compilation helps. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 

Full review on the TFZ No.3 Ti with comparisons against the No.3, Tanchjim Oxygen & Acoustune HS1551 CU.


*Quick Impressions*
*
Moondrop Kanas Pro vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
The No.3 Ti boasts a fuller and punchier bass expression. The vocals on the No.3 Ti are clearer with extra forwardness, higher transparency level and more engagement. For the treble, the No.3 Ti presents an airier feeling and the expression is more energetic. Lastly, for the soundstage, the TFZ No.3 Ti excels in both the width and depth, providing a holographic feeling that is unrivalled in comparison to the Kanas Pro.


*Campfire Audio Andromeda (With Final E Tips) vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
The Andromeda has quicker bass decay and the presentation is more clinical than the TFZ No.3 Ti. TFZ No.3 Ti has a more full-bodied expression. The midrange on the Andromeda has better clarity with a more forward display. The treble on the Andromeda is superior with defined crisp and sparkle. The Andromeda has a more spacious presentation.


*BGVP DM7 vs TFZ No.3 Ti*
The No.3 Ti has a fuller and more impactful bass expression. The DM7 prides itself in a slightly quicker bass decay and the presentation is more nimble than the TFZ No.3 Ti. The midrange on the No.3 Ti has a more forward and engaging midrange. The treble expression on the No.3 Ti has more defined crisp and there is an airier feeling. The No.3 Ti excels in the width while the depth is quite similar.


*TFZ No.3 + TFZ No.3 Ti cable vs TFZ No.3 Ti + TFZ No.3 Ti cable*
Using the No.3 Ti cable, the No.3 sounds hollow in comparison to the No.3 Ti. The No.3 Ti has fuller bass expression, clearer vocals and airier treble in brief. The soundstage on the No.3 Ti provides an enveloping feeling.


*TFZ No.3 Ti vs Tanchjim Oxygen + Upgrade Cable*
TFZ No.3 Ti has fuller and more impactful bass response, midrange is more forward and engaging, treble expression has greater extension and soundstage provides fullness with an enveloping feeling.


----------



## demo-to (Jun 11, 2019)

Went through the last four pages and read about the topic about quite different hearing impressions with the same earphones.

Besides all the other well known influences by used equipment, favors, applied *loudness* etc... how we perceive the sound out of earphones, we maybe sometimes forget the *personal organic hearing abilities* in this bill.

I think this is a very very strong bias how one describes the sound.

I can still hear up to 16kHz AND I hear loud and I have often issues with annoying treble peaks with earphones where the FR graph tells so, too.

Someone who can only hear up to 13kHz or have some other limitations in other frequency regions may not be so influenced or bothered by peaks in that particular area.
The question would now be, how to figure out what one can hear and what not. There are some FR tests in the web. And my Samsung S9/10 mobile app tells me also where I have some limitations (luckily only minor issues in the right ear at appr. 100-300Hz)

Therefore my suggestion was, that reviews or impressions could add the personal hearing abilities (if one knows these and is willing to disclose) as a filter.
Of course these are personal data...but one might get a better view on such sonic impressions I think.

My conclusion for now:
In the meantime I put more trust on (likely reliable) graphs to get a clue e.g. about harsh, sibilance, peaky treble performance than I do with hearing impressions from some people of such particular qualities. I was too often mislead by such impressions.


----------



## crabdog

demo-to said:


> Went through the last four pages and read about the topic about quite different hearing impressions with the same earphones.
> 
> Besides all the other well known influences by used equipment, favors, applied *loudness* etc... how we perceive the sound out of earphones, we maybe sometimes forget the *personal organic hearing abilities* in this bill.
> 
> ...


A graph is fine if you want to observe treble peaks and bass quantity etc but it won't tell you anything about resolution note thickness, bass speed etc.


----------



## demo-to

crabdog said:


> A graph is fine if you want to observe treble peaks and bass quantity etc but it won't tell you anything about resolution note thickness, bass speed etc.


I know. That is why I still read an appreciate reviews and impressions.
My concerns are more or less only related to FR (bass, treble) peaks judgements. That is at least what I wanted to bring over.


----------



## FastAndClean

i send the F3 back to Jim from NICEHCK to China, without tracking number (the shipping with tracking number was 40$, without - 8$)
Now Jim is sending me messages how sad he is because they will lose the package if it is without tracking number, that was his words 
i am not gonna get a refund probably, he will keep my money and get the earphones and just say that they didn't came


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> i send the F3 back to Jim from NICEHCK to China, without tracking number (the shipping with tracking number was 40$, without - 8$)
> Now Jim is sending me messages how sad he is because they will lose the package if it is without tracking number, that was his words
> i am not gonna get a refund probably, he will keep my money and get the earphones and just say that they didn't came



I do not think he would do that.... and it might not get lost.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I do not think he would do that.... and it might not get lost.


i hope so kind lady


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> i send the F3 back to Jim from NICEHCK to China, without tracking number (the shipping with tracking number was 40$, without - 8$)
> Now Jim is sending me messages how sad he is because they will lose the package if it is without tracking number, that was his words
> i am not gonna get a refund probably, he will keep my money and get the earphones and just say that they didn't came



I wonder why it's such a huge difference in price? Tracking simply involves tracking a barcode along the route (ie a string of characters). It costs a pennies in CPU cycles and data storage to transmit and manage that data. $32 more just to track a number is ridiculously exorbitant.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 11, 2019)

Slater said:


> I wonder why it's such a huge difference in price? Tracking simply involves tracking a barcode along the route (ie a string of characters). It costs a pennies in CPU cycles and data storage to transmit and manage that data. $32 more just to track a number is ridiculously exorbitant.


have no idea, the guy in the mail office gave me a strange look when i said i want a tracking number


----------



## ehjie

audio123 said:


> Due to similar enquiries, I decided to make a compilation post regarding the TFZ No.3 Ti which I highly recommend and the best TFZ IEM to date IMHO. YMMV. Hope this compilation helps. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
> 
> Full review on the TFZ No.3 Ti with comparisons against the No.3, Tanchjim Oxygen & Acoustune HS1551 CU.
> 
> ...



if there was an option for heart (instead of just simply like i.e. liking this post) , i would choose that...


----------



## audio123

ehjie said:


> if there was an option for heart (instead of just simply like i.e. liking this post) , i would choose that...


Thank you! Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## silverfishla

demo-to said:


> Went through the last four pages and read about the topic about quite different hearing impressions with the same earphones.
> 
> Besides all the other well known influences by used equipment, favors, applied *loudness* etc... how we perceive the sound out of earphones, we maybe sometimes forget the *personal organic hearing abilities* in this bill.
> 
> ...


Graphs are misleading too, though.  They say little about timbre, sound quality, soundstage.  A lot of reviews (and reviewers) don’t disclose what they are listening to and what their reference for preference is.  A lot of quick forum reviews come from people who have never had a real stereo in their home (I think), never seen U2 in concert, don’t play real instruments.  My point is, it’s all over the place!  Hahah


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> I wonder why it's such a huge difference in price? Tracking simply involves tracking a barcode along the route (ie a string of characters). It costs a pennies in CPU cycles and data storage to transmit and manage that data. $32 more just to track a number is ridiculously exorbitant.



If you're talking about data moving within one system, it's easy and cheap - like if you used UPS, FedEx or DHL from drop-off to delivery.
But, when a package is moving between multiple different ground and air mail systems, which may not be "talking to each other", then tracking info has be be identified and entered by people at each step along the way.


----------



## Slater (Jun 11, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> If you're talking about data moving within one system, it's easy and cheap - like if you used UPS, FedEx or DHL from drop-off to delivery.
> But, when a package is moving between multiple different ground and air mail systems, which may not be "talking to each other", then tracking info has be be identified and entered by people at each step along the way.



And I do get that. But it’s not $32 extra’s worth. This is 2019.

You can now track an individual cow from it’s birth on a farm all the way to your dinner plate. And that passes through the hands of many different people, different companies, and often even different countries. Yet they don’t add an extra $32 to the cost of my hamburger just because it has tracking capabilities.

The point is the extra $32 isn’t due to some technological or logistical cost. It’s just simple corporate greed/price gouging. If you want a bottle of water at a concert on a blistering hot summer day, you’re gonna bend over and pay $8. If you want to know where your package is on it’s journey, you’re gonna bend over and pay $32 more.


----------



## CactusPete23

Slater said:


> And I do get that. But it’s not $32 extra’s worth. This is 2019.
> 
> You can now track an individual cow from it’s birth on a farm all the way to your dinner plate. And that passes through the hands of many different people, different companies, and often even different countries. Yet they don’t add an extra $32 to the cost of my hamburger just because it has tracking capabilities.
> 
> The point is the extra $32 isn’t due to some technological or logistical cost. It’s just simple corporate greed/price gouging. If you want a bottle of water at a concert on a blistering hot summer day, you’re gonna bend over and pay $8. If you want to know where your package is on it’s journey, you’re gonna bend over and pay $32 more.


I wonder if the tracked package is also "overnight" or faster delivery ?  That always costs more.


----------



## silverfishla

Slater said:


> And I do get that. But it’s not $32 extra’s worth. This is 2019.
> 
> You can now track an individual cow from it’s birth on a farm all the way to your dinner plate. And that passes through the hands of many different people, different companies, and often even different countries. Yet they don’t add an extra $32 to the cost of my hamburger just because it has tracking capabilities.
> 
> The point is the extra $32 isn’t due to some technological or logistical cost. It’s just simple corporate greed/price gouging. If you want a bottle of water at a concert on a blistering hot summer day, you’re gonna bend over and pay $8. If you want to know where your package is on it’s journey, you’re gonna bend over and pay $32 more.


I always wondered why it cost nothing to ship from China to the US, but going the other way around costs so much.  Turns out it’s because of trade agreements made in the (1940’s?) that basically give China free postal in the US.  Something like that.  Read an article a long time ago, so the facts might be loosy goosy.


----------



## Mybutthurts

Silverfishla.

 I'm sure P45 will put paid to that.


----------



## mbwilson111

silverfishla said:


> I always wondered why it cost nothing to ship from China to the US, but going the other way around costs so much.  Turns out it’s because of trade agreements made in the (1940’s?) that basically give China free postal in the US.  Something like that.  Read an article a long time ago, so the facts might be loosy goosy.



It had to do with their status as a developing nation... to help them trade.


----------



## randomnin

They have extra privileges sending to a lot of places. There's an international post organisation within which countries negotiate the expense distribution between members (so that poor countries are able to send mail to countries with expensive labour), and some countries are still having the benefits of being deemed third-world, even though they're highly industrialised already, like China. But they've started renegotiations, so the pricing might change after some years.


----------



## darmanastartes

FastAndClean said:


> i send the F3 back to Jim from NICEHCK to China, without tracking number (the shipping with tracking number was 40$, without - 8$)
> Now Jim is sending me messages how sad he is because they will lose the package if it is without tracking number, that was his words
> i am not gonna get a refund probably, he will keep my money and get the earphones and just say that they didn't came


What service are you using to ship and where are you shipping from?


----------



## randomnin

http://www.thephonograph.net/cca-a10-review/
The graph of the new CCA looks more like the Etymotic diffused-field kind. Linear bass, but the treble roll-off seems to start later on than that of Etymotics. Interesting.


----------



## FastAndClean

darmanastartes said:


> What service are you using to ship and where are you shipping from?


normal mail service, from Norway


----------



## randomnin

FastAndClean said:


> normal mail service, from Norway


Incidentally, an NRK article is where my intel on the international post matters, about which you initiated a discussion on, comes from. I need that kind of coincidence for casinos or sports betting not here!


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 11, 2019)

randomnin said:


> http://www.thephonograph.net/cca-a10-review/
> The graph of the new CCA looks more like the Etymotic diffused-field kind. Linear bass, but the treble roll-off seems to start later on than that of Etymotics. Interesting.




Who knows.......




 


.......a bass-lite AS10??

.......a bass-lite BA10??




 



 



CCA A10


 


Peaks are different here as well:



 



Should be an interesting listen. 

Wondering how the A10 (5BA) differs from the AS10 (5BA) and BA10 (5BA).






DocHoliday said:


> Looking at how the 10Pro and C16 have been so well-received, and rightfully so, I'd like to see KZ simply double the driver count on a BA10 replacement to further increase definition, separation and perhaps layering. Truthfully, I don't know if they can pull it off; I'm almost certain that the aluminum housing, lack of tuning tubes and unused space (40%+/-) inside said housing contribute to the homogenous and cohesive sound that pours through the nozzles. The BA10 is a very good IEM but in all candor, I doubt KZ can pull off duplicating the sound.......but I can hope.
> 
> Bottom line:
> If KZ can duplicate the BA10's sound signature with the minor improvements mentioned above AND keep their legendary price to performance ratio (perhaps $90+/-) then it'll be a landmark IEM.
> ...


----------



## Fawzay

audio123 said:


> Due to similar enquiries, I decided to make a compilation post regarding the TFZ No.3 Ti which I highly recommend and the best TFZ IEM to date IMHO. YMMV. Hope this compilation helps. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
> 
> Full review on the TFZ No.3 Ti with comparisons against the No.3, Tanchjim Oxygen & Acoustune HS1551 CU.
> 
> ...





audio123 said:


> Due to similar enquiries, I decided to make a compilation post regarding the TFZ No.3 Ti which I highly recommend and the best TFZ IEM to date IMHO. YMMV. Hope this compilation helps. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
> 
> Full review on the TFZ No.3 Ti with comparisons against the No.3, Tanchjim Oxygen & Acoustune HS1551 CU.
> 
> ...



You are no joke man, I tried the TFZ No. 3 Ti and i was skeptical at first and when i tried it im blown away, @audio123 is right afterall.


----------



## audio123

Fawzay said:


> You are no joke man, I tried the TFZ No. 3 Ti and i was skeptical at first and when i tried it im blown away, @audio123 is right afterall.


Glad you are blown away by the TFZ No.3 Ti. It is indeed a statement piece from TFZ. Enjoy your No.3 Ti!


----------



## mbwilson111

audio123 said:


> Glad you are blown away by the TFZ No.3 Ti. It is indeed a statement piece from TFZ. Enjoy your No.3 Ti!



I have considered treating myself to one last IEM with some gift money from family members.  I would wait a few months though because I have so much right now to explore and enjoy.    This might be the one for my wish list.   I had the Oxygen on that list... but now....

In a few months though this could all change... seems like there is always something around the bend...


----------



## loomisjohnson

apropos of nothing, i pulled out the simgot em2 for a long session yesterday. helluva serious phone with impressive resolution and more bass presence than originally attributed.


----------



## audio123 (Jun 12, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I have considered treating myself to one last IEM with some gift money from family members.  I would wait a few months though because I have so much right now to explore and enjoy.    This might be the one for my wish list.   I had the Oxygen on that list... but now....
> 
> In a few months though this could all change... seems like there is always something around the bend...


I recommend the No.3 Ti over the Oxygen with or without the upgrade cable. Thanks for the reminder. I will update my compilation post with *TFZ No.3 Ti vs Tanchjim Oxygen + Upgrade Cable* from @Nabillion_786 initial request. Cheers! 

Updated with *TFZ No.3 Ti vs Tanchjim Oxygen + Upgrade Cable*:
TFZ No.3 Ti Compilation Post


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> I have considered treating myself to one last IEM with some gift money from family members.  I would wait a few months though because I have so much right now to explore and enjoy.    This might be the one for my wish list.   I had the Oxygen on that list... but now....
> 
> In a few months though this could all change... seems like there is always something around the bend...



There is always something around the corner, it's true. But not always better. You know what, I had to interject here...and I know it's a bit off topic...but I went back to my old Aurisonic Harmonys which have been laying around at the back of a drawer. (their bigger bro, my ASG 2.5's are out on loan)...and I kid you not, old as they are, they knock the spots off anything I've heard since. The sheer visceral quality of the bass, the clarity and detail, the upfront but smooth mids...the detailed, sparkly treble. And the airiness of the soundstage is to die for. Maybe it's just going back from Chi-Fi to something else...honeymoon period. But listening right now, it makes KPE, DM6, Crescent, 9 Tails, CCA C16, even EX800 (to a point...though they're superior to the others imho!)...and all the recent stuff seem a little...well, dreary. 
Don't have a measuring device to graph them, so apologies to the techies for that. And apologies for the subject hypey adjectives. But had to say. 
So..no, new isn't always better. Shame Aurisonic were taken over by Fender...not sure they will ever reach those glorious heights again.


----------



## audio123

ozziecook said:


> There is always something around the corner, it's true. But not always better. You know what, I had to interject here...and I know it's a bit off topic...but I went back to my old Aurisonic Harmonys which have been laying around at the back of a drawer. (their bigger bro, my ASG 2.5's are out on loan)...and I kid you not, old as they are, they knock the spots off anything I've heard since. The sheer visceral quality of the bass, the clarity and detail, the upfront but smooth mids...the detailed, sparkly treble. And the airiness of the soundstage is to die for. Maybe it's just going back from Chi-Fi to something else...honeymoon period. But listening right now, it makes KPE, DM6, Crescent, 9 Tails, CCA C16, even EX800 (to a point...though they're superior to the others imho!)...and all the recent stuff seem a little...well, dreary.
> Don't have a measuring device to graph them, so apologies to the techies for that. And apologies for the subject hypey adjectives. But had to say.
> So..no, new isn't always better. Shame Aurisonic were taken over by Fender...not sure they will ever reach those glorious heights again.


Agree with you completely regarding this as I personally owned their IEMs before such as the Rockets, ASG-1Plus, ASG-2.5 & Harmony. The new Fender IEMs just did not reach the level of Aurisonics IEMs. On the flipside, TFZ has been improving ever since the Series 1 and now they have a statement piece in the No.3 Ti. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## ozziecook

audio123 said:


> Agree with you completely regarding this as I personally owned their IEMs before such as the Rockets, ASG-1Plus, ASG-2.5 & Harmony. The new Fender IEMs just did not reach the level of Aurisonics IEMs. On the flipside, TFZ has been improving ever since the Series 1 and now they have a statement piece in the No.3 Ti. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Yes, No.3/Ti sounds interesting. But @Hawaiibadboy seems to consider the Ti a waste of the extra money for the difference by sounds of it...unless I've misunderstood his post?


----------



## ozziecook

ozziecook said:


> Yes, No.3/Ti sounds interesting. But @Hawaiibadboy seems to consider the Ti a waste of the extra money for the difference by sounds of it...unless I've misunderstood his post?



...just to clarify my previous comment, that post from @Hawaiibadboy was actually on the Moondrop thread...not here.


----------



## Otto Motor

DocHoliday said:


> Who knows.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These curves are weird as they go from 20 to 2*4*,000 Hz.


----------



## chickenmoon (Jun 12, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> These curves are weird as they go from 20 to 2*4*,000 Hz.



 There is nothing weird about it, if you playback at 48kHz samplerate, you render audio up to 24kHz (nyquist theorem) and can measure it as he certainly does.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Fawzay said:


> You are no joke man, I tried the TFZ No. 3 Ti and i was skeptical at first and when i tried it im blown away, @audio123 is right afterall.


What differences did you hear between the ti version when compared to the kanas pro and regular no.3? I'm just not sure now how much the sound is an improvement over the the regular tfz no.3.


----------



## peter123

ozziecook said:


> There is always something around the corner, it's true. But not always better. You know what, I had to interject here...and I know it's a bit off topic...but I went back to my old Aurisonic Harmonys which have been laying around at the back of a drawer. (their bigger bro, my ASG 2.5's are out on loan)...and I kid you not, old as they are, they knock the spots off anything I've heard since. The sheer visceral quality of the bass, the clarity and detail, the upfront but smooth mids...the detailed, sparkly treble. And the airiness of the soundstage is to die for. Maybe it's just going back from Chi-Fi to something else...honeymoon period. But listening right now, it makes KPE, DM6, Crescent, 9 Tails, CCA C16, even EX800 (to a point...though they're superior to the others imho!)...and all the recent stuff seem a little...well, dreary.
> Don't have a measuring device to graph them, so apologies to the techies for that. And apologies for the subject hypey adjectives. But had to say.
> So..no, new isn't always better. Shame Aurisonic were taken over by Fender...not sure they will ever reach those glorious heights again.



I hear you, recently I've been using the ASG 1PLUS for the first time in a very long time (and the first time ever balanced) and they're definitely very sweet and highly competitive even to this day. 

I agree 100% on your Fender comment as well


----------



## CoiL (Jun 12, 2019)

Nabillion_786 said:


> What differences did you hear between the ti version when compared to the kanas pro and regular no.3? I'm just not sure now how much the sound is an improvement over the the regular tfz no.3.


That sound difference is only due to shell material which could make slight differences in resonances and cable (hopefully someone measures their impedance difference), other than that - same driver and same sound. Would I pay 190$ more for shell and better cable?
Me not. I have KPE but really would like to get regular No.3. IMHO @Hawaiibadboy  is NOT talking shjiiit and he analyzes sound with MUSIC basically same way I do, except my "CoiL`s gauntlet" list is wayyy longer. I don`t care if I get discredited because I trust his ears.
Want to spend more money because of some reviewers saying "Ti version clearly better", be my guest, Your money not mine!  I`ve been dealing with modding and customizing IEMs long enough that I know pretty well what differences to expect from plastic vs. metal shells - 190$ is no justification for such thing, imho.


----------



## PhonoPhi

CoiL said:


> That sound difference is only due to shell material which could make slight differences in resonances and cable (hopefully someone measures their impedance difference), other than that - same driver and same sound. Would I pay 190$ more for shell and better cable?
> Me not. I have KPE but really would like to get regular No.3. IMHO @Hawaiibadboy  is NOT talking shjiiit and he analyzes sound with MUSIC basically same way I do, except my "CoiL`s gauntlet" list is wayyy longer. I don`t care if I get discredited because I trust his ears.
> Want to spend more money because of some reviewers saying "Ti version clearly better", be my guest, Your money not mine!  I`ve been dealing with modding and customizing IEMs long enough that I know pretty well what differences to expect from plastic vs. metal shells - 190$ is no justification for such thing, imho.



20 minutes of the attached file...
Oh, boy....


----------



## audio123

I will just share these links & translations here. More opinions are better. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always! 

https://digital.discuss.com.hk/viewthread.php?tid=28143863

 

http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55752975.html
 
 

https://itw01.com/UUNS3ES.html


----------



## ehjie

audio123 said:


> I will just share these links & translations here. More opinions are better. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
> 
> https://digital.discuss.com.hk/viewthread.php?tid=28143863
> 
> ...


.. The proof is in the pudding, in this case more than 2 have eaten the pudding, enjoy the pudding & happy listening to all as well...


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> I`ve been dealing with modding and customizing IEMs long enough that I know pretty well what differences to expect from plastic vs. metal shells - 190$ is no justification for such thing, imho.



So wait, I don’t really follow TFZ.

Lemme get this straight...they’re charging $190 more for literally the same thing only in a metal shell vs plastic shell? Like a KZ ZS5 vs ZS6 kind of situation?

You could buy a complete 2nd IEM for $190 (something nice too)!


----------



## Makahl (Jun 12, 2019)

Slater said:


> So wait, I don’t really follow TFZ.
> 
> Lemme get this straight...they’re charging $190 more for literally the same thing only in a metal shell vs plastic shell? Like a KZ ZS5 vs ZS6 kind of situation?
> 
> You could buy a complete 2nd IEM for $190 (something nice too)!



Actually... it's kind of controversial atm.

audio123 and some Asians reviewers are reporting the SQ on Ti version is definitely better than the plastic one, also there's an "upgrade" cable to justify the price. However, BGGAR couldn't spot major differences between the stock and Ti also both measure identical. So... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> So wait, I don’t really follow TFZ.
> 
> Lemme get this straight...they’re charging $190 more for literally the same thing only in a metal shell vs plastic shell? Like a KZ ZS5 vs ZS6 kind of situation?
> 
> You could buy a complete 2nd IEM for $190 (something nice too)!



i haven't tried the ZS6 yet, but from what I've read here and KZ forum, they're different sounding? is the ZS6 really has the same sound as the ZS5?


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> i haven't tried the ZS6 yet, but from what I've read here and KZ forum, they're different sounding? is the ZS6 really has the same sound as the ZS5?



Well they’re different sounding because the shells are slightly different (the vents are very different).

The main point I was making was that there only a $20 or so price difference in the plastic vs metal shells. Granted, the ZS6 is aluminum and the TFZ is a titanium alloy, but I’ve had custom aerospace-grade titanium parts made at a machine shop, and I know what titanium material and manufacturing costs (and it isn’t $190 for an IEM shell).


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> So wait, I don’t really follow TFZ.
> 
> Lemme get this straight...they’re charging $190 more for literally the same thing only in a metal shell vs plastic shell? Like a KZ ZS5 vs ZS6 kind of situation?
> 
> You could buy a complete 2nd IEM for $190 (something nice too)!



This is the current hot topic of TFZ no 3 @Slater 
TFZ no 3 has ccame out like half a year, got me off my radar too but recently they released TFZ no 3 TI (just like Nvidia GTX 1080 TI), and hyped out there because these no. 3 TI said technically better than Moondrop Kanas Pro and Tanchjim Oxygen in almost every aspect. Bass texture, extension, decay, cleanness, better mids clarity, engaging, better extension highs, bigger soundstage, etc. The TI is hyped because of that but cost $300
and the regular no 3, is just priced at $109. Many of us believe that differences between regular and TI version is just the shell and cable, but thus made the sound really good. I never experienced it myself but i'd like to.
And just yesterday BGGAR uploaded comparison between TFZ no 3, TFZ no 3 TI and Kanas Pro. And he prefer the regular no 3 because similar to Kanas Pro but with more bass punch, and he said TI version not worth because of 3X price of regular one.
Still controversial, but I'm really curious and couldn't hold any longer since I like the sound signature and  technical abilities of Kanas Pro so much, I bought the no 3 regular to try out.





Makahl said:


> Actually... it's kind of controversial atm.
> 
> audio123 and some Asians reviewers are reporting the SQ on Ti version is definitely better than the plastic one, also there's an "upgrade" cable to justify the price. However, BGGAR couldn't spot major differences between the stock and Ti also both measure identical. So... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Makahl beat me to it, he is the better journalist


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> he prefer the regular no 3 because similar to Kanas Pro but with more bass punch, and he said TI version not worth because of 3X price of regular one.



his review that got me thinking that the No.3 TI is basically similar to the Regular Kanas. can anybody who has/tried both of them confirm?


----------



## DynamicEars

chinmie said:


> his review that got me thinking that the No.3 TI is basically similar to the Regular Kanas. can anybody who has/tried both of them confirm?



I don't think so since the TI said got more resolution than KP and Oxygen, wider soundstage, better bass texture not bass quantity.
the regular No 3 is might be similar to regular Kanas but I don't know someone that has both at the moment


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> I don't think so since the TI said got more resolution than KP and Oxygen, wider soundstage, better bass texture not bass quantity.
> the regular No 3 is might be similar to regular Kanas but I don't know someone that has both at the moment



then again he also said he can't really find the difference between the plastic and TI version.. now we need more data to make conclusions


----------



## chickenmoon

chinmie said:


> then again he also said he can't really find the difference between the plastic and TI version.. now we need more data to make conclusions



And what about the difference between those two and the carbon fiber version, costs the same as the Ti I think, no one reviewed this one yet.


----------



## Makahl

chickenmoon said:


> And what about the difference between those two and the carbon fiber version, costs the same as the Ti I think, no one reviewed this one yet.



I think they mistype the price on the official store. On Penon it's $109 as well so probably it's the same No.3 just with different faceplate.


----------



## Fawzay (Jun 13, 2019)

Nabillion_786 said:


> What differences did you hear between the ti version when compared to the kanas pro and regular no.3? I'm just not sure now how much the sound is an improvement over the the regular tfz no.3.



If i remember correctly, i did audition the TFZ no.3 that was like 2 months ago, the difference is not to say a lot but they refined it or should i say polished(Night & day Diff). In comparison to Kanas Pro, No.3Ti is full-bodied and it thiccc... as if there is meat in it and it sound fuller, i wouldn't say it's totl, however, every iem serves different needs. I still keep my Kanas Pro, because it has a smooth sounding: velvety, together with Ifi iDSD BL it sounded wonderful


----------



## audio123

chickenmoon said:


> And what about the difference between those two and the carbon fiber version, costs the same as the Ti I think, no one reviewed this one yet.


I guess it's No.3 with different faceplate.



Fawzay said:


> If i remember correctly, i did audition the TFZ no.3 that was like 2 months ago, the difference is not to say a lot but they refined it or should i say polished it. In comparison to Kanas Pro, No.3Ti is full-bodied and it thiccc... as if there is meat in it and it sound fuller, i wouldn't say it's totl, however, every iem serves different needs. I still keep my Kanas Pro, because it has a smooth sounding: velvety, together with Ifi iDSD BL it sounded wonderful


Agreed. The No.3 Ti is definitely not TOTL and cannot rival my Noble Kaiser Encore for example which is 6 times the price. However, I feel it offers an impressive full-bodied sound at its price point.

As for the No.3 vs No.3 Ti, there are other review articles from Hong Kong & Japan which I have compiled earlier with Google translation for perusal.

Ultimately, enjoy & happy listening, as always.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Fawzay said:


> If i remember correctly, i did audition the TFZ no.3 that was like 2 months ago, the difference is not to say a lot but they refined it or should i say polished it. In comparison to Kanas Pro, No.3Ti is full-bodied and it thiccc... as if there is meat in it and it sound fuller, i wouldn't say it's totl, however, every iem serves different needs. I still keep my Kanas Pro, because it has a smooth sounding: velvety, together with Ifi iDSD BL it sounded wonderful


Thanks for that so in other words you felt it was just a bit more polished for the extra 190 there charging. I think I'll probably get the regular no.3 then.  Lastly would you say the ti and regular have better vocals and soundstage then the Kans pro?


----------



## Fawzay

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for that so in other words you felt it was just a bit more polished for the extra 190 there charging. I think I'll probably get the regular no.3 then.  Lastly would you say the ti and regular have better vocals and soundstage then the Kans pro?



yes definitely, i compared the TFZ no.3Ti and Vsonic Vs9 it is confirm the TFZ No.3Ti has better vocals. In regards to Sound-stage it is wider by large. It has occurred to me once in a certain song i couldn't remember the name of the song, female vocals gives a 3D sensation thinking it was someone talking besides me, this reminded me of the Mee Audio P1 it has large sound-stage


----------



## Fawzay

According to Audio123, he owned and listened to Noble Kaiser Encore, which he said that it can't be rivaled which it is true because i have listened the Noble Kaiser Encore, and it is exquisite!. With that experience, we could determine what is high-end and what is otherwise and ultimately depends on the ears' individuality


----------



## Nabillion_786

@Hawaiibadboy can you please do one of your sound demos comparing the tfz no.3 to the ti? There are many more reviews in China that also claim the ti being superior sonically but I would love to hear it for myself. If they sound exactly the same then the sound demo would prove it to all of us still doubting. Please consider this.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Nabillion_786 said:


> @Hawaiibadboy can you please do one of your sound demos comparing the tfz no.3 to the ti? There are many more reviews in China that also claim the ti being superior sonically but I would love to hear it for myself. If they sound exactly the same then the sound demo would prove it to all of us still doubting. Please consider this.



I can maybe dust off that rig and give that a go. Not accurate but does highlight differences so it has a bit of value.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we have for you the review of the A8 by Moondrop. Enjoy!

https://www.headfonia.com/moondrop-a8-review/


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Is the rumor true that the Moondrop Crescent is 50% the quality of the Kanas Pro?


----------



## Mybutthurts

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Is the rumor true that the Moondrop Crescent is 50% the quality of the Kanas Pro?



But how do you quantify 50% ?

You can't subjectively as everyone has different ears and how they perceive the music they listen to.


----------



## CoiL (Jun 13, 2019)

Slater said:


> So wait, I don’t really follow TFZ.
> Lemme get this straight...they’re charging $190 more for literally the same thing only in a metal shell vs plastic shell? Like a KZ ZS5 vs ZS6 kind of situation?
> You could buy a complete 2nd IEM for $190 (something nice too)!


It`s marketing and bullsh**-hype so ppl could say " I have definitely better and more expensive than Yours".


Makahl said:


> Actually... it's kind of controversial atm.
> audio123 and some Asians reviewers are reporting the SQ on Ti version is definitely better than the plastic one, also there's an "upgrade" cable to justify the price. However, BGGAR couldn't spot major differences between the stock and Ti also both measure identical. So... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I`m rather with that last part.


Slater said:


> ...but I’ve had custom aerospace-grade titanium parts made at a machine shop, and I know what titanium material and manufacturing costs (and it isn’t $190 for an IEM shell).


Second that.


audio123 said:


> As for the No.3 vs No.3 Ti, there are other review articles from Hong Kong & Japan which I have compiled earlier with Google translation for perusal.


Anything can be said for marketing hype and some things can get lost in translation too.
Facts:
1) Ti and No.3 measure basically same.
2) Ti has "better" cable (more expensive one) that could provide "more detail" due to impedance difference.
3) Ti has metal shells (more expensive) that could affect resonances.
4) Design is same.

...to me, thinking logical & rational way, this is just "we take more money from You just because we say it is better".

If I had both versions in my hand, I would open them up and look if drivers look exactly same.


@Hawaiibadboy when You do sound comparison test - please use SAME cable and SAME tips @ same positioning on both versions.


----------



## DynamicEars

chinmie said:


> then again he also said he can't really find the difference between the plastic and TI version.. now we need more data to make conclusions [/





CoiL said:


> It`s marketing and bullsh**-hype so ppl could say " I have definitely better and more expensive than Yours".
> 
> I`m rather with that last part.
> 
> ...



somehow i believe they're using same driver, because on promotional page, They wrote the spec and drivers exactly the same, they only make the TI as an option, like a color option.
Maybe TI stands for (TI)tanium, its the no. 3 with titanium shell, but comes with better cable too. They can sound better, but the magic isn't hidden, its just the shell and the cable. Some people got money and want the best even not very value price wise, some people want to get the best value one. Nobody is wrong here. If someone is handy enough, make a custom shell using titanium alloy and buy better cable maybe can get better no 3 with cheaper price than the TI. but yeah for me the $190 differences is so steep.


----------



## chinmie

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Is the rumor true that the Moondrop Crescent is 50% the quality of the Kanas Pro?



I've heard the crescent. although it is good for the price, the price jump to the Kanas is justified; increase of SQ, built, cable, etc. if i want to buy inexpensive iem with good SQ, i rather get the MH755 than the Crescent


----------



## zazaboy

@Hawaiibadboy is it possible to review the tfz t2 and give a comparison between tfz t2 and tfz no.3 .. .do you have the tfz t2 ? u dont review budget iems lately


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

CoiL said:


> It`s marketing and bullsh**-hype so ppl could say " I have definitely better and more expensive than Yours".
> 
> I`m rather with that last part.
> 
> ...



Sure I will use same cable.   I believe they simply added "Ti" to the name because that is what they did. Tuning is identical.   Very good tuning 



zazaboy said:


> @Hawaiibadboy is it possible to review the tfz t2 and give a comparison between tfz t2 and tfz no.3 .. .do you have the tfz t2 ? u dont review budget iems lately



I can get in a week or so.


----------



## archdawg

What about the TFZ No.3 vs. the Updated King? 
Has anyone compared them, especially with regards to clarity / stage/spaciousness / instrument separation (even in busy tracks)? TIA!

(I feel like pulling the trigger on a nice set of single DD IEMs these days, either one of those above or the Kanas Pro).


----------



## DynamicEars

archdawg said:


> What about the TFZ No.3 vs. the Updated King?
> Has anyone compared them, especially with regards to clarity / stage/spaciousness / instrument separation (even in busy tracks)? TIA!
> 
> (I feel like pulling the trigger on a nice set of single DD IEMs these days, either one of those above or the Kanas Pro).



I owe you detail comparison ZS10 pro to kanas pro but yeah Kanas Pro still technically superior, especially in clarity section if you're after that one, and sound more smooth all across frequency (more polished / mature sound, not shouty). don't pull the trigger yet , my TFZ no 3 is arriving anytime soon, will post my impressions in comparison with Kanas Pro as 2nd opinion as @Hawaiibadboy currently prefer the TFZ no 3 (He always loved Kanas Pro)


----------



## archdawg

DynamicEars said:


> I owe you detail comparison ZS10 pro to kanas pro but yeah Kanas Pro still technically superior, especially in clarity section if you're after that one, and sound more smooth all across frequency (more polished / mature sound, not shouty). don't pull the trigger yet , my TFZ no 3 is arriving anytime soon, will post my impressions in comparison with Kanas Pro as 2nd opinion as @Hawaiibadboy currently prefer the TFZ no 3 (He always loved Kanas Pro)


Thanks buddy! I'll wait for your impressions of the No.3. before I come to a final decision. The reason I included the Updated King is that someone I don't remember preferred them over his KPE?!


----------



## Karendar

Wiljen said:


> NiceHCK F3 review is done at long last.
> 
> https://audiofool.reviews/2019/05/28/nicehck-f3/



Just caught this looking for impressions and reviews. Thanks for the writeup. It's pretty on par with my impressions of the Nicehck F3's. I actually found that the Auris Amplify BT amp does a good job driving them and made my listening much more enjoyable. Tip rolling was a must though and I don't feel I've found the right tips for them yet. Still mulling over selling these or keeping them. I like the sound, but the brightness does become fatiguing. I'll try EQ'ing out the 5khz as you recommended.


----------



## loomisjohnson (Jun 13, 2019)

CoiL said:


> It`s marketing and bullsh**-hype so ppl could say " I have definitely better and more expensive than Yours".
> 
> I`m rather with that last part.
> 
> ...





DynamicEars said:


> somehow i believe they're using same driver, because on promotional page, They wrote the spec and drivers exactly the same, they only make the TI as an option, like a color option.
> Maybe TI stands for (TI)tanium, its the no. 3 with titanium shell, but comes with better cable too. They can sound better, but the magic isn't hidden, its just the shell and the cable. Some people got money and want the best even not very value price wise, some people want to get the best value one. Nobody is wrong here. If someone is handy enough, make a custom shell using titanium alloy and buy better cable maybe can get better no 3 with cheaper price than the TI. but yeah for me the $190 differences is so steep.


i'm curious about this too--it does appear the no. 3 and no.3ti have the same driver and the same specs. other manufacturers (philips and pioneer come to mind) do this routinely, but the cost differential is nowhere near $190. i remember years ago i foolishly dropped an extra three grand to buy an infiniti i30, which was an exact clone of the nissan maxima, although i did get a longer warranty and free cappuccino at the dealership


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Jun 13, 2019)

Please recommend some warm sounding IEMs with a front vent. The *front vent* / ear canal vent is the most important bit as I can't stand the pressure created by sealed ear canal IEMs.
Thanks!


----------



## ozziecook

KopaneDePooj said:


> Please recommend some warm sounding IEMs with a front vent. The *front vent* / ear canal vent is the most important bit as I can't stand the pressure created by sealed ear canal IEMs.
> Thanks!


Dare I say, ****?


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> Dare I say, ****?


How dare you, how dare you kind mister


----------



## hsnabn

Hi guys. Can someone help me choose a good IEM to purchase? 

Currently my eye is on Tanchjim Oxygen. All the reading I've done leads to it being a very good IEM. 

I auditioned the Final E5000 and iBasso IT01s recently: really love the E5000, that bass is amazing, and I appreciated the detail on the IT01s. I also tried the Kinera Idun and liked it; perhaps a bit too little bass impact for me though. 

Choices that seem to be direct competitors to Oxygen include Kanas Pro, BGVP DM6, TFZ No. 3 Ti and such.

Can anyone help me make a good decision? Am buying as a long term investment. My source is LG G6 which I use an Audirect Beam with. Might be getting a Fiio A5 soon too.


----------



## KopaneDePooj

ozziecook said:


> Dare I say, ****?


Thanks! Interesting IEM, too bad they can be worn cable down only, because of the shape and nozzle angle. I forgot to add that I need over ear cable too.


----------



## FastAndClean

KopaneDePooj said:


> Thanks! Interesting IEM, too bad they can be worn cable down only, because of the shape and nozzle angle. I forgot to add that I need over ear cable too.


you can wear them over the ear, i use them like that


----------



## peter123

KopaneDePooj said:


> Thanks! Interesting IEM, too bad they can be worn cable down only, because of the shape and nozzle angle. I forgot to add that I need over ear cable too.



They can be worn both ways, I wear mine over the ears without any issues.


----------



## CoiL

hsnabn said:


> Hi guys. Can someone help me choose a good IEM to purchase?
> 
> Currently my eye is on Tanchjim Oxygen. All the reading I've done leads to it being a very good IEM.
> 
> ...


What is Your budget? Do You rather prefer saving money and getting something very good or want something great without thinking about money spent?
Want to really save money and get something with IT01-like details with E5K-like bass - go with KZ ZS10Pro (~40$).

Have money, go with any out of those: BGVP DM7, TFZ No.3 Ti, Moondrop KXXS, Tanchjim Oxygen or Sony EX800ST. It all boils down to *fit* and *tips* You wish to use.


----------



## FastAndClean

hsnabn said:


> Hi guys. Can someone help me choose a good IEM to purchase?
> 
> Currently my eye is on Tanchjim Oxygen. All the reading I've done leads to it being a very good IEM.
> 
> ...


Get the E5000, euphoric, emotional sound with big bassline and tight hits is hard to find, the comfort is amazing as well, very unique pair of earphones


----------



## CoiL (Jun 13, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> Get the E5000, euphoric, emotional sound with big bassline and tight hits is hard to find, the comfort is amazing as well, very unique pair of earphones


I think he had bought it already then. He likes bass part of E5K but also likes details IT01 provided.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> I think he had bought it already then. He likes bass part of E5K but also likes details IT01 provided.


he probably think more treble = more details, E5000 is very detailed but in a smooth way, i consider the treble on E5000 to sound more neutral and realistic compared to Kanas pro


----------



## stryed

Didn't some prefer to original Kanas to the Kanas Pro due to increased bass response as well? Anyway, the price gap was not as huge for sure, but significant still.


----------



## Animagus

I have a mint condition Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 up for sale. Check it out - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-tansio-mirai-tsmr-3.908609/

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

chinmie said:


> if i want to buy inexpensive iem with good SQ, i rather get the MH755 than the Crescent


Why? With all the fakes out there and a Headfi review says the Crescent is an improvement over that one. Is weedy through listings of fake copies to find an original and lower price worth it to a blingy Crescent?


----------



## hsnabn (Jun 14, 2019)

CoiL said:


> What is Your budget? Do You rather prefer saving money and getting something very good or want something great without thinking about money spent?
> Want to really save money and get something with IT01-like details with E5K-like bass - go with KZ ZS10Pro (~40$).
> 
> Have money, go with any out of those: BGVP DM7, TFZ No.3 Ti, Moondrop KXXS, Tanchjim Oxygen or Sony EX800ST. It all boils down to *fit* and *tips* You wish to use.



I am looking to spend around 300usd maximum. The IEMs I have outlined seem to fit into this range, yes?

Would you say the Tanchjim Oxygens will be a good long term investment? What kind of sound can I expect with, say, stock tips?

I have to say, I am leaning on the Oxygen. Can anyone help me debate and compare it with Final E5000, Kanas Pro/KXXS, BGVP DM6, TFZ No. 3 Ti? I'd like to know as much as possible before choosing. 



FastAndClean said:


> Get the E5000, euphoric, emotional sound with big bassline and tight hits is hard to find, the comfort is amazing as well, very unique pair of earphones



Oooh. I really did like the E5000. Do you know if you can compare it to the Oxygen, maybe Kanas Pro etc. I would like to hear if the others may be an improvement in what I'm looking for.



CoiL said:


> I think he had bought it already then. He likes bass part of E5K but also likes details IT01 provided.



I auditioned the E5000 and IT01s: sadly do not own them.


----------



## MrMajony

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Why? With all the fakes out there and a Headfi review says the Crescent is an improvement over that one. Is weedy through listings of fake copies to find an original and lower price worth it to a blingy Crescent?


I believe that only the black mh755 is fake, I ordered 6pcs mh755 from eBay in 3 different stores and they were all original (white).


----------



## CoiL

MrMajony said:


> I believe that *only the black mh755 is fake*, I ordered 6pcs mh755 from eBay in 3 different stores and they were all original (white).


Wrong, definitely fake white ones out there too!
Maybe You just got lucky with those 3 different sellers. Currently I know 7 legit MH755 sellers @ eBay. Haven`t tried others.


----------



## chinmie

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Why? With all the fakes out there and a Headfi review says the Crescent is an improvement over that one. Is weedy through listings of fake copies to find an original and lower price worth it to a blingy Crescent?



provided you can get the real thing, then yes, i would personally think it's better to get the MH755. 

ive tried the crescent, but although it's good, i didn't find the sound that appealing for me (also considering my taste and what i already have).

the MH755 sounds just as good (and arguably even better for me) , and also more versatile: the stock cable is short and comfy for bluetooth like ES100, and i can simply add extension for desktop use.

not to mention those eartips... I'd say they worth the price alone. i bought a couple of mh755, gave it to friends, but keeping the stock tips


oooh, and also add to the fact that the first batch crescent demo that i tested died on me without me doing anything.


----------



## CoiL

hsnabn said:


> I have to say, I am leaning on the Oxygen.


If You are sure about short nozzle fitting Your ears, then go for Oxygens and call it done. This IEM is great when it comes to SQ.



hsnabn said:


> Oooh. I really did like the E5000.


Then why didn`t You get it if You *really liked it*? There really is no more thinking and comparing needed if it sounded great to You ears & with Your gear!


----------



## guicnovaes

hsnabn said:


> Hi guys. Can someone help me choose a good IEM to purchase?
> 
> Currently my eye is on Tanchjim Oxygen. All the reading I've done leads to it being a very good IEM.
> 
> ...



I didn't heard the Tanchjim Oxygen, but I have a Tanchjim Cora and, believe me, it's the best IEM I ever Heard. I'm saying it including some Campfire Andromeda. The sound signature, by the graphs, is very similar to the ones of Tanchjim Oxygen, Moondrop Kanas Pro and E5000.

I already made a review of the Tanchjim Cora here on Head-fi: 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-cora.23610/reviews

Just look to theses graphs and compare:




 

 

 

 

The best part is that the Cora costs 50 bucks...


----------



## audio123 (Jun 14, 2019)

I would like to share my Unboxing on the ikko OH10 as I personally feel this is an iem that I can safely recommend.
For those familiar with the OH1, a quick impression on the OH10 as compared to the OH1 will be fuller bass expression, clearer midrange and airier treble. Soundstage is significantly bigger. Shells of the OH10 are made of copper. Enjoy! 

 
 

*Compilation of other general feedback in the comments section so far*
*Unboxing Video
Facebook*



guicnovaes said:


> I didn't heard the Tanchjim Oxygen, but I have a Tanchjim Cora and, believe me, it's the best IEM I ever Heard. I'm saying it including some Campfire Andromeda. The sound signature, by the graphs, is very similar to the ones of Tanchjim Oxygen, Moondrop Kanas Pro and E5000.
> 
> I already made a review of the Tanchjim Cora here on Head-fi:
> 
> ...


Having owned all the iems you have mentioned, I have to disagree completely. In my opinion, the Campfire Andromeda, Tanchjim Oxygen, Moondrop Kanas Pro & Final E5000 are just superior to the Cora. Cheers!


----------



## zazaboy

@audio123 do you think it fits your top 5 iem list ?


----------



## audio123

zazaboy said:


> @audio123 do you think it fits your top 5 iem list ?


Given my limited time with the ikko OH10, I can say definitely within the 200USD price range. At the moment, my current favourite top 5 IEMs irrespective of price are Aroma Ace, Acoustune HS1650 CU, Campfire Solaris, Noble Kaiser Encore & Sennheiser IE800S. Cheers!


----------



## hsnabn

CoiL said:


> If You are sure about short nozzle fitting Your ears, then go for Oxygens and call it done. This IEM is great when it comes to SQ.
> 
> 
> Then why didn`t You get it if You *really liked it*? There really is no more thinking and comparing needed if it sounded great to You ears & with Your gear!



Would you say the nozzle is in terms of length similar to Shure SE215? Those fit well for me, and I think they are short nozzles, yes? 

And yes haha I loved the Finals but as I said I want to spend my money on an IEM I will have for a loooong time. Not enough cash going around ahaha. 



audio123 said:


> I would like to share my Unboxing on the ikko OH10 as I personally feel this is an iem that I can safely recommend.
> For those familiar with the OH1, a quick impression on the OH10 as compared to the OH1 will be fuller bass expression, clearer midrange and airier treble. Soundstage is significantly bigger. Shells of the OH10 are made of copper. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...





guicnovaes said:


> I didn't heard the Tanchjim Oxygen, but I have a Tanchjim Cora and, believe me, it's the best IEM I ever Heard. I'm saying it including some Campfire Andromeda. The sound signature, by the graphs, is very similar to the ones of Tanchjim Oxygen, Moondrop Kanas Pro and E5000.
> 
> I already made a review of the Tanchjim Cora here on Head-fi:
> 
> ...



Hmmm thank you for the input! I think I'm going to finalise on the Oxygen. Any input from you about nozzle? Like I said, Shure SE215 fits well.


----------



## KopaneDePooj (Jun 14, 2019)

KopaneDePooj said:


> Please recommend some warm sounding IEMs with a front vent. The *front vent* / ear canal vent is the most important bit as I can't stand the pressure created by sealed ear canal IEMs.
> Thanks!


I received one recommendation, the ****.
Can you please recommend some more? It's hard to know which IEMs have a front vent hole, and also a dark / warm sound / punchy bass / body in lower mids / neutral hi-mids and treble.
There are a lot of folks here with extensive experience in IEMs territory  I need to have a larger selection. Please help me make a starting point. I want to get rid of my SE215 because I need air flow in my ear canal (front vent IEM). I also have the SoundMagic E10, so this is the sound signature that I like. (SE215/E10). I don't necessarily need multi driver, a good single dynamic will do. Preferably under $50. I just itch for a new toy 
Thanks!


----------



## CoiL

hsnabn said:


> Would you say the nozzle is in terms of length similar to Shure SE215? Those fit well for me, and I think they are short nozzles, yes?
> I think I'm going to finalise on the Oxygen. Any input from you about nozzle? Like I said, Shure SE215 fits well.



SE215 is more compatible with different ear-shapes and sizes due to more ergonomical shell design and thinner nozzle that lets You to adjust fit better. 
Oxygen on the other hand has short&"fat" nozzle with shell right after it stopping to push tips with nozzle deeper into ear-channel if needed and nozzle angle adjustment is also limited due to that. This can be overcome by getting longer stem/barrel tips but there are not many options out there. You can get great sounding IEM but if You have constant trouble getting good fit&seal - then forget about great sound.


----------



## loomisjohnson (Jun 14, 2019)

KopaneDePooj said:


> I have one recommendation, the ****.
> Can you please recommend some more? It's hard to know which IEMs have a front vent hole, and also a dark / warm sound / punchy bass / body in lower mids / neutral hi-mids and treble.
> There are a lot of folks here with extensive experience in IEMs territory  I need to have a larger selection. Please help me make a starting point. I want to get rid of my SE215 because I need air flow in my ear canal (front vent IEM). I also have the SoundMagic E10, so this is the sound signature that I like. (SE215/E10). I don't necessarily need multi driver, a good single dynamic will do. Preferably under $50. I just itch for a new toy
> Thanks!


a couple that come to mind are the tennmak pro (which you can get for >$25) and has that warm dark sound  or one of the bqeyz models such as the kc2 or bq3


----------



## vegetaleb (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello
The Urbanfun Hifi are still considered as pretty good for people who don't like too much heavy bass?
Or the Tennmak Dulcimer are a better choice?


----------



## Fawzay

audio123 said:


> Given my limited time with the ikko OH10, I can say definitely within the 200USD price range. At the moment, my current favourite top 5 IEMs irrespective of price are Aroma Ace, Acoustune HS1650 CU, Campfire Solaris, Noble Kaiser Encore & Sennheiser IE800S. Cheers!



Thats ill say a true top 5 iem list ;p


----------



## KopaneDePooj

loomisjohnson said:


> a couple that come to mind are the tennmak pro (which you can get for >$25) and has that warm dark sound  or one of the bqeyz models such as the kc2 or bq3


Thank you sir! I'll look into these and more on your website.


----------



## Otto Motor

Discover the Paiaudio DR2...which are essentially the same as the xxx...


----------



## Ziggomatic

ozziecook said:


> Dare I say, ****?



Second


----------



## Otto Motor

Ziggomatic said:


> Second


Not at all: Hill Audio Altair RA!


----------



## Markolav (Jun 14, 2019)

vegetaleb said:


> Hello
> The Urbanfun Hifi are still considered as pretty good for people who don't like too much heavy bass?
> Or the Tennmak Dulcimer are a better choice?



To my understanding hybrid and beryllium version have some differences (im not entirely sure, havent heard the hybrid), I own the latter one. Beryllium is supposedly little more bassy than hybrid but imo not necessarily for bassheads. I havent listened them for a while but I think they are still holding their own against newer offerings. Lemme give them a listen and I can give my impressions.


----------



## Otto Motor

vegetaleb said:


> Hello
> The Urbanfun Hifi are still considered as pretty good for people who don't like too much heavy bass?
> Or the Tennmak Dulcimer are a better choice?


I'd say the first generation (beryllium) has a pretty strong mid bass hump that pounds mercilessly against my eardrums (this is subjective).



Spoiler: Urbs' mid-bass hump


----------



## superuser1

Any impressions on the Kinera Sif?


----------



## vegetaleb

Otto Motor said:


> I'd say the first generation (beryllium) has a pretty strong mid bass hump that pounds mercilessly against my eardrums (this is subjective).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Urbs' mid-bass hump



What iem are the best as soundstage, details and mids without bass bleed under 20$?
And NOT over/around the ear but simple regular fit


----------



## DynamicEars

vegetaleb said:


> What iem are the best as soundstage, details and mids without bass bleed under 20$?
> And NOT over/around the ear but simple regular fit



KZ ZSN PRO, maybe **** as alternative but too much mid bass bleed for me

sorry forgot that you dont like over the ear ones, ZSN PRO is over ear


----------



## vegetaleb

Thanks but what I meant by not around the ear meant no ear cook or memory wire, I have some kz like that but I am searching for "single driver" and small iem like the urbanfun hifi


----------



## CoiL

INSANE!


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> INSANE!




this... I'm gonna buy


----------



## CoiL

Me too, but don`t know yet when as I don`t have money for it atm and I hope high demand on this doesn`t turn it into poor QC and unstable SQ.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jun 15, 2019)

CoiL said:


> INSANE!




The opinions in the linked video are virtually worthless because it's not covering the same iem. The mid-range was f'ed up on that version so they delayed the release and re-tuned it. Much better now. completely relevant


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

B9Scrambler said:


> The opinions in the linked video are virtually worthless because it's not covering the same iem. The mid-range was f'ed up on that version so they delayed the release and re-tuned it. Much better now.



No that pair came 2 days ago.
This vid was made 5 hours ago.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Hawaiibadboy said:


> No that pair came 2 days ago.
> This vid was made 5 hours ago.



Okay, my bad. Thought it was the original video from a while back. In that case it is very much relevant.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

B9Scrambler said:


> Okay, my bad. Thought it was the original video from a while back. In that case it is very much relevant.



If I had listened to them sooner I woulda been floored quickly. I doubted they could correct the issue so completely. Amazing stuff.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Hawaiibadboy said:


> If I had listened to them sooner I woulda been floored quickly. I doubted they could correct the issue so completely. Amazing stuff.



They certainly turned it around in an impressive time frame.


----------



## HungryPanda (Jun 15, 2019)

. not applicable


----------



## DynamicEars

That Tin HIFI P1 is $149, very competitive in $100-200 chifi war!


HungryPanda said:


> but where to buy?



soon enough in few days, at $149


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> That Tin HIFI P1 is $149, very competitive in $100-200 chifi war!
> 
> 
> soon enough in few days, at $149


the Panda is hungry all the time


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> the Panda is hungry all the time



No.


----------



## Otto Motor

vegetaleb said:


> What iem are the best as soundstage, details and mids without bass bleed under 20$?
> And NOT over/around the ear but simple regular fit


If you get this one on sale...the Pioneer CH3...not sure whether it is the best, but it is pretty good. And then there is, of course, the fabulous the ****...(earpieces are a bit heavy).

Difference: timbre is better in the Pioneer, technicalities go to the **** (needs a bit of fiddling with the eartips).


----------



## Carlsan

DynamicEars said:


> That Tin HIFI P1 is $149, very competitive in $100-200 chifi war!
> 
> 
> soon enough in few days, at $149



With the mandatory 1 to 2 month shipping wait.


----------



## crabdog

Get ready for it guys...


----------



## DynamicEars

crabdog said:


> Get ready for it guys...



Can't wait for your usual nice review! Did they send you the final version?


----------



## crabdog

DynamicEars said:


> Can't wait for your usual nice review! Did they send you the final version?


Indeed, they did. It's crazy to think we're talking about a <$200 planar IEM. That wouldn't really mean anything if the sound wasn't good. But...


----------



## Fawzay

crabdog said:


> Get ready for it guys...



i got the feeling it will be better than the MeeAudio planamic and the frequency response looks decent as well


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> Get ready for it guys...



Only for guys?   Or, do you mean that in an all-inclusive sense?


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 15, 2019)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> If I had listened to them sooner I woulda been floored quickly. I doubted they could correct the issue so completely. Amazing stuff.



Everybody should be made aware that last year about the same time that BGVP released their DMG model there was an IEM released under the name "Zodic Audio ET2202". It was a 2BA+2D hybrid (approx $100) that looks identical to the TinAudio P1. 


 NOT THE SAME IEM although it looks identical. 



This is the Zodic  Audio ET2202:



 


 


Just be aware. 

The "Zodic Audio ET2202" is a 2+2, not a planar like the P1.


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> Only for guys?   Or, do you mean that in an all-inclusive sense?


You're not getting all PC on me now, are you? Because if you are, you'll be blocked in a hurry. I don't have time for that cr4p!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 15, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> That Tin HIFI P1 is $149, very competitive in $100-200 chifi war!
> 
> 
> soon enough in few days, at $149


I have the feeling that the Chifi war is being won by the Germans: I have yet to hear a below-$200 chifi product that only remotely challenges the new $99 Sennheiser IE 40 PRO in terms of timbre, homogeneity, and smoothness...and also build, fit, and comfort. I am presently struggling in understanding the pricing of the 6-times as expensive sibling, the IE 500 PRO.

When questioning the price differences between the models, I received the following reply from Sennheiser Germany: _"...The market around the IE 40 Pro were already really overcrowded, so that we have decided to enter that price point with a much, much better sound as typical products offer at this price point..."_

While the IE 40 PRO hits my sweet spot, the ever growing tsunami of Chifi models is going price wise against infinite, which gets me more and more disillusioned. And the dramatic Chifi sale discounts show the generous markups/profit margins on these.

Vorsprung durch Technik?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 15, 2019)

crabdog said:


> You're not getting all PC on me now, are you? Because if you are, you'll be blocked in a hurry. I don't have time for that cr4p!



Just wondering if I might be allowed to want it.... I think I am the only one in this house with no planar IEM !

Interesting about the shell being the same as that other.


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> Just wondering if I might be allowed to want it.... *I think I am the only one in this house with no planar IEM !*
> 
> Interesting about the shell being the same as tkat other.


I think you might be wanting to rectify that imbalance very soon!


----------



## dondonut

Hi guys, I've noticed I've not checked the forum much of late, just scroll through the mails from my subscribed threads now and then. This has to do with me liking the CCA C10 so much I think, I love its signature. Next IEM I'll buy would have to be a more refined C10 I feel, maybe wirh slightly more sub-bass.

Right now I'm in transit and listening to 'Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer', wonderfully mastered and a great song with a lot of detail to retrieve.


----------



## NeonHD

I just realized for all this time, I kept calling the Moondrop Kanas Pro the "Moondrop _Kansas _Pro", lol


----------



## mbwilson111

NeonHD said:


> I just realized for all this time, I kept calling the Moondrop Kanas Pro the "Moondrop _Kansas _Pro", lol



Others have said the same.  You are not alone.


----------



## randomnin

CoiL said:


> INSANE!





Otto Motor said:


> I have the feeling that the Chifi war is being won by the Germans: I have yet to hear a below-$200 chifi product that only remotely challenges the new $99 Sennheiser IE 40 PRO in terms of timbre, homogeneity, and smoothness...and also build, fit, and comfort. I am presently struggling in understanding the pricing of the 6-times as expensive sibling, the IE 500 PRO.
> 
> When challenging the price differences between the models, I received the following reply from Sennheiser Germany: _"...The market around the IE 40 Pro were already really overcrowded, so that we have decided to enter that price point with a much, much better sound as typical products offer at this price point..."_
> 
> ...


I'm starting to feel uncomfortable. The "no-3,5kHz-peak" people are staging a takeover of the zeitgeist.

Btw, is the IE 40 PRO high treble graininess a signature or distortion thing? Does using triple flanges remedy it in any way? Looks interesting, I'm always for some Western reliability and durability in my life. But 3,5kHz and bass equalising looks inescapable, sadly.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I have the feeling that the Chifi war is being won by the Germans: I have yet to hear a below-$200 chifi product that only remotely challenges the new $99 Sennheiser IE 40 PRO in terms of timbre, homogeneity, and smoothness...and also build, fit, and comfort. I am presently struggling in understanding the pricing of the 6-times as expensive sibling, the IE 500 PRO.
> 
> When challenging the price differences between the models, I received the following reply from Sennheiser Germany: _"...The market around the IE 40 Pro were already really overcrowded, so that we have decided to enter that price point with a much, much better sound as typical products offer at this price point..."_
> 
> ...



Fixed cable, or removable?


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 15, 2019)

randomnin said:


> I'm starting to feel uncomfortable. The "no-3,5kHz-peak" people are staging a takeover of the zeitgeist.
> 
> Btw, is the IE 40 PRO high treble graininess a signature or distortion thing? Does using triple flanges remedy it in any way? Looks interesting, I'm always for some Western reliability and durability in my life. But 3,5kHz and bass equalising looks inescapable, sadly.


It is a signature thing and only affects very high frequencies above the sibilance threshold. Distortion is really small...you can turn these things up quite high.

2-4 kHz is the frequency range the human ear is most sensitive to. Peaks in this area add "extra energy" to guitars and voices and can make them aggressive. For example, the KZ ZSN PRO and the Hifiman RE-400 are getting quickly fatiguing to me. Removing such upper midrange ("presence area") peaks makes female vocals darker and warmer and helps for an overall more relaxed presentation..and, most importantly, for a fatigue-free listening.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 15, 2019)

Slater said:


> Fixed cable, or removable?


Removable. The good: proprietary connectors that work [nothing has to snap in, connection is smooth] and no microphonics. The bad: proprietary replacement costs $$$.

I am still sitting on the loaners and will have to return them with the IE 500 PRO. Once all reviewing is done with, I may ask to buy the IE 40 PRO out or get a discount code.


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> Get ready for it guys...


Golf clubs?


----------



## randomnin

Otto Motor said:


> It is a signature thing and only affects very high frequencies above the sibilance threshold. Distortion is really small...you can turn these things up quite high.
> 
> 2-4 kHz is the frequency range the human ear is most sensitive to. Peaks in this area add "extra energy" to guitars and voices and can make them aggressive. For example, the KZ ZSN PRO and the Hifiman RE-400 are getting quickly fatiguing to me. Removing such upper midrange ("presence area") peaks makes female vocals darker and warmer and helps for an overall more relaxed presentation..and, most importantly, for a fatigue-free listening.


Unless the musicians and producers are mostly using gear with the peak, and master their recordings to sound good in that environment. Then you get sound that is not what's intended, if you don't use similarly tuned gear. But I don't know if I care about all that anymore. I've resigned to having to equalise. As long as the signature is not too hard to modify with a standard 10-band equaliser, it's all fine. And the IE 40 PRO fits the bill with its relatively flat and even graph.


----------



## Cyanogenmoded

What's the hype around planar drivers? What's making them so special, i feel its a 'audiophile" gimmick more than anything else.
And how's the graph of p1? Does it seem like an amazing planar, or just a decent one?


----------



## DynamicEars

Cyanogenmoded said:


> What's the hype around planar drivers? What's making them so special, i feel its a 'audiophile" gimmick more than anything else.
> And how's the graph of p1? Does it seem like an amazing planar, or just a decent one?



Planar tech was very expensive and now we are entering an era where planar driver is affordable. Remember when we were wowed by BA decades ago? that time BAs were expensive. 3 BA drivers cost at least $500 above, compared to now where we can buy $35 5 drivers BA.
Planar is fast, very fast.. electronic fast. faster than BAs. P1 have yet to come, but we are looking forward for it, looks like it will be a decent one from some reviewers words and good name of Tin Hifi.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here is my Moondrop KXXS review for whoever is interested.

Let me know if you have any questions for me.
Cheers!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today on Picture Sunday we take a first look at the TinHifi P1 (the planar-magnetic IEM)

https://www.headfonia.com/tinhifi-p1-picture-sunday/


----------



## crabdog

DynamicEars said:


> Planar tech was very expensive and now we are entering an era where planar driver is affordable. Remember when we were wowed by BA decades ago? that time BAs were expensive. 3 BA drivers cost at least $500 above, compared to now where we can buy $35 5 drivers BA.
> Planar is fast, very fast.. electronic fast. faster than BAs. P1 have yet to come, but we are looking forward for it, looks like it will be a decent one from some reviewers words and good name of Tin Hifi.


^ This. The P1 is fantastic. I don't want to give away too much before I post my review but I am loving it.


----------



## silverfishla

Animagus said:


> Hey guys! Here is my Moondrop KXXS review for whoever is interested.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions for me.
> Cheers!


Looks like they changed the cable, which is too bad.  That pro cable is one of my favorites.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jun 18, 2019)

CoiL said:


> INSANE!



I don't prefer his videos anymore even though he seems like a cool guy. I do like the fact that he's hip and cool and shows off the new iems etc in a quick and speedy way (before others) but his reviews are too long, drawn out and that makes them quite boring.

I prefer Super Review on YouTube even though he's very different.


----------



## DynamicEars (Jun 27, 2019)

*Finally the TFZ no 3 is arrived!! *

The TFZ no 3 actually has came out few months back, but just got hyped up recently due @audio123  review of TFZ No 3 TI version, which is using  Titanium Shell and comes with upgraded cable that he said technically better iems than Kanas Pro and Tanchjim Oxygen. And recently @Hawaiibadboy  (BGGAR youtuber) also uploaded comparison of his beloved Kanas Pro to this TFZ no.3 and TFZ no.3TI, and he recommended the TFZ no 3.

Not so many comparison out there so I bought this set to test it out. I won't write detailed review about TFZ no 3, just merely the comparison between TFZ no 3 to Kanas Pro because KP is 1 of my fave iem and my current daily beater (with ZS10 PRO sometimes - my current newest toy).

Currently My TFZ no 3 is burned around 30 hours and my Kanas Pro 150 hours+

*MOONDROP KANAS PRO SPECIFICATIONS :*
Driver: 10mm dynamic
Magnet: N48
Diaphragm material: DLC diamond carbon
Coil: 0.035mm CCAW
Cavity material: Zinc-magnesium alloy
Cavity technology: Metal injection molding, integrated casing
Impedance: 32 ohms at 1 kHz
Quality control range: < 1.5 dB
Connector: 2-pin 0.78mm
Cable: Detachable

*TFZ No.3 SPECIFICATIONS:*
Driver: 11.4mm double cavity & voice coils, tesla magnetic group
Magnet material: NdFeB N50
Diaphragm: diamond diaphragm
Frequency response range: 5Hz-40kHz
Impedance: 20Ω
Sensitivity: 108dB
Cable connectors: 2pin, 0.78mm
Cable: 1.2m, silver-plated cable, 3.5mm jack

*BUILT, FIT, ACCESSORIES:*
Looks like They're using same diaphragm material, diamond coating with no3 using double cavity, and the driver is bigger at 11.4mm compared to KP's 10mm.
No3 shell is plastic, but high quality plastic, thus they're lighter than KP's magnesium alloy shell, the fit is very nice, nozzle not that long as on KP ( i don't have problem with KP's fit), and more secure fit on my ears.
The No3 is bigger than KP. KP shell does looks more premium with that mirror finishing but its kinda double edge sword for me because fingers print magnet.
I use JVC spiral dots on both iem, and No3 have advantage over KP that required me to use "stopper" / "spacer" to prevent my tips goes deeper onto nozzle neck.
I experienced driver flex sometimes on No3, but never with Kanas Pro.
Accessories in No3 box are good, no carrying case, but you got 7 pairs of tips and nicer carrying faux leather pouch than Moondrop. The box also nicer (not important though).
No3's default cable surprisingly good and doesn't get tangled easily, but the KP's cable maybe just a little bit better (you already know the quality).

*SOUND :*
(using default cable of each of them, with same spiral dots eartips)
Speaking of overall sound signature, No3 and Kanas Pro sharing similarities, warm and relax signature with great resolution and very natural timbre, smooth all across frequency regions without sounding harsh at all.
Both also follow Harman Target sound signature with No3 slightly warmer signature than KP due bigger quantity of mid / upper bass and not so boosted upper mids like KP.
No3 sounds more bodied, fuller, especially on mid-upper bass region, with vocals become thicker than Kanas Pro. Kanas Pro isn't thin sounding (or maybe a little bit), but after A-B ing with No3, it does sounds thinner and the differences quite significant.
No3 although warmer, darker than KP, they have boosted highs, so there are more sparkles with trade off for more prone to hissing (I can hear hiss at quiet part of songs).
No3 sounds more dynamic and lively with a little bit energy than KP, and the driver is faster.
No3 is easier to drive than Kanas Pro

Let's get into sound details now :

*Bass*
The driver in No3 is a little bit bigger, normally bigger driver could rumble more, like subwoofer. after A-Bing with focus on bass section, I found the Sub bass on KP can be heard easily because mid bass is lower in quantity but sound more loose with more rumbling down there, slower decay than No3. On the other side, No3 sub bass on lower notes (20-30hz) not really can be heard easily due overshadowing by mid bass, but the texture is more bodied in No3 because of faster decay. Yes No3 bass decay is faster, faster decay = more body and texture, slower decay makes more rumbles.
Mid bass section on No3 is very present, a bit too much for my taste, if i could, i want to lower it down a bit at 50-80hz to make center attention to the sub bass section. No3 punch harder, with quick snappy punchy bass (don't compare to fast dry BA bass, not that quick and dry but quite fast for DD) made
kick drums sounds fuller, complete. But the drawback is for tracks with boosted mid bass, for me i feel overwhelming, mid bass bleed. I already using wide bore spiral dots which are reducing mid bass. On KP side, mid bass is very little in quantity almost nothing, the pros of course made
bass and mids sections really sounds separated, very clean bass with clear mids, but that also made kick drums not complete, need more punch and body. My ideal mid bass is sitting between No3 and KP, so i have to EQ down from No3, or EQ up from KP
Upper bass on both IEMs really well controlled, not bleeding into mids, with on No3 a little bit more present than KP.

*Mids*
No3 lower mids sounds fuller due continuous from upper bass, male vocals (and female vocal actually) sounds fuller and thicker compared to KP
KP upper mids are more emphasized, so female vocals are more presents in KP, but prone to hit peak at 3khz. KP boosted upper mids higher than No3, starting from 2khz until 4khz made KP sounds prominent with mids along with clean bass, made very clear and transparent presentation.
The other side, No3 upper mids also boosted but not as much as KP, more safe but these also made KP percieves more clear, shines on upper mids. No3 got 3khz dampered like Sony did to their flagship iems, but not by much.
KP mids (upper mids to be precise) sounds a slight clearer, with warning to that 3khz if you're sensitive to that range like me (2.5-3khz) but with same time sounds thinner than No3. You have to choose your own preferences here.
No3 mids sounds more musical due fuller body, most noticeable are lower keys on pianos, more body, more weight made it sounds more natural.

*Trebles*
First of all, I may not the right man to talk about treble section since usually i dont really picky about trebles as long as not sibilance, have good extension and sparkles, and I prefer rolled off trebles that non tiring for long session.
Both No3 and KP have smooth treble, a typical DD treble, non analytical, non harsh or piercing. Both have safe treble with no sibilance at all and fatigue-free.
No3 seems like have crispier trebles than KP, while KP more smooth trebles.
No3 sounds more a little bit dynamic in trebles section compared to KP but No3 more prone to hizz too.
Both sounds airy on higher highs (15-16khz), similar air presentation.

*EQing*
Both respond well to EQ ing, and very sensitive. You can easily adjust your preferred signature by EQ to your likeness here on both IEMs.

*Soundstage*
Soundstage width almost the same, with more depth on No3 by little bit, the differences are minimal here. If you feel KP soundstage is large, then you'll find No3's also large, almost identical. Edited : KP soundstage slightly wider than No. 3

*Detail Retrieval / Resolution*
I kept going for A-B ing to find out, to carefully multi testing this, and my conclusion still the same, that magically the No3 have more resolution and detail retrieval than KP.
On busier track section, No3 give more details, I can feel slightly better resolution here, effortless micro details.

*Timbre*
Both have organic warm timbre, but again, No3 sounds fuller, more complete, and KP sounded thin if compared to No3.

*Clarity*
KP have just a slight better clarity on mids section, but a bit thinner sound. No3 still very clear and transparent, you won't notice the differences with KP if not A-Bing these two.

*Separation & Imaging*
This section is very much related to resolution, therefore No3 is a little bit better than KP but not by much. All instruments sounds well separated, and imaging are precise, locked.


*PERSONAL CONCLUSIONS :*

This No3 is really worthy contender to Kanas Pro, they have technical abilities that can match the KP, of course with their pros and cons as you read above. I personally can't say the No3 as an upgrade to KP,
more side grade to KP, or alternatives to them for someone that doesn't have KP yet. No3 sounds more engaging, dynamic, lively, fuller and fun. KP sounds flatter, relaxed, emphasizing mids area.

TFZ did really really great job with this No3, some more with all those pros of No3 the trump card is the price! at 65% price of the KP, you got something similar or a bit better, I can't believe it myself since I love my KP, but seems like I'm gonna pick the No3 more from now.
I won't miss KP but I still keep my KP.
About no3 TI @audio123 told me that they're far better than the regular, technically better than KP and Oxygen, I can believe with my own ears now since I got part of the big picture with regular no3. Maybe with Titanium shell and chip in better cable, the No3 TI will be much better than this, but for me that $190 price different is not worth the price maybe.
The fact is I can't audition unless I buy one. Still big thanks to @audio123 to introduce me to this No3 and credits to @Hawaiibadboy  also

Remember rule #1 that every my words are subjective even I've tried to write as non biased comparison as far as i could. Have a nice day all

*notes to TFZ and TFZ seller : You owe me a free TFZ no3 TI!


Thanks for reading!

Best regards,
Dynamic Ears


----------



## audio123

@DynamicEars Enjoy your new IEM! 

On a side note, here is the Dunu DK-4001 Unboxing. Enjoy!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 16, 2019)

crabdog said:


> ^ This. The P1 is fantastic. I don't want to give away too much before I post my review but I am loving it.


Oh no...the blogosphere will soon be flooded with unboxings, previews, first views etc. which may propel yet another hype train to the cliff (hope not)...I can't await the first images of the packaging shooting up like mushrooms, the instantaneous kick of kinder surprise inflated, extended, beaten to death, and preserved for posteriority...long after having ended in the recycling bin  .


----------



## PhonoPhi

DynamicEars said:


> ...
> Planar is fast, very fast.. electronic fast. faster than BAs...



Are there any numbers?
Would be easy to produce sweeping high frequencies!

To me planars are just a fancier version of DDs with a more uniform magnetic field.
Then some problem for IEMs is that the smaller the area - the less is tge uniformity due to the edges.

On a positive, boarding this hype train is entirely voluntary


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 16, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> On a positive, boarding this hype train is entirely voluntary


I apologize for my little poke while having gone down the cliff voluntarily myself...but have moved to a flat sandy beach in the meantime. Looking forward to the P1. Just missed the unboxing of the Sony MH755 because it didn't come in a box. That thing is as good as claimed but not any better than the similar sounding Sony XBA-C10 that had been hyped by some professional sites 5 years ago. The XBAs [I paid 17 EUR in 2016] are the best fitting/sealing iems in my collection. They came with a great selection of quality silicone tips which must be made of toilet-plunger-type rubber...

...both of these make appetite for more Sony.


----------



## silverfishla

FastAndClean said:


>


Nice...but that first word is derogatory.   Call it Japan Fi.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I call it J-Fi. I know other cultures use that term without derogatory meaning, but I'm an American so here its used as a slur.


----------



## randomnin

Is Chicom-Fi a word crime, too?


----------



## silverfishla

randomnin said:


> Is Chicom-Fi a word crime, too?


I don’t know.  What is it supposed to mean?


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> That thing is as good as claimed


I thought You didn`t like Harman target?


----------



## Animagus (Jun 17, 2019)

Hey guys!
Here is my BGVP DMS review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22216

Let me know how you like it and if you have any questions.
Cheers!


----------



## NeonHD




----------



## FastAndClean

silverfishla said:


> Nice...but that first word is derogatory.   Call it Japan Fi.


Have no idea what that even mean


----------



## CoiL

NeonHD said:


>


Personally, I would have saved that money for TFZ No.3 or collected more and get Tin P1.


----------



## zazaboy

@Hawaiibadboy do you recommend the tin audio ( tinhifi ) p1 for treble sensitive people...? I find the treble a bit too much on the bgvp dmg.. is it driveable on low end sources smartphone in this case?


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Personally, I would have saved that money for TFZ No.3 or collected more and get Tin P1.



In a year we’ll be saying that about something else lol


----------



## ozziecook

Slater said:


> In a year we’ll be saying that about something else lol


...more likely, one month 

I'm standing well clear for some while. Time to enjoy what one has.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> In a year we’ll be saying that about something else lol


Well, I was talking about current status of chi-fi. I`m also totally pleased with my KPE but since that graph of P1 with vent mod looks so darn nice and I haven`t tried planar IEM yet - I wish to give it a try, especially after HBB very positive impressions and Crins mention about bass area being more like dynamic driver than BA sounding.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Well, I was talking about current status of chi-fi. I`m also totally pleased with my KPE but since that graph of P1 with vent mod looks so darn nice and I haven`t tried planar IEM yet - I wish to give it a try, especially after HBB very positive impressions and Crins mention about bass area being more like dynamic driver than BA sounding.



I didn’t know there was a graph with vent mod. I have only seen a stock graph.


----------



## darmanastartes

Slater said:


> I didn’t know there was a graph with vent mod. I have only seen a stock graph.


It might not be a mod, per se. Crin posted a second graph of the P1 with the front vent taped over, which I assume is supposed to simulate it being blocked in actual use.


----------



## Slater (Jun 17, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> It might not be a mod, per se. Crin posted a second graph of the P1 with the front vent taped over, which I assume is supposed to simulate it being blocked in actual use.



I’d love to check that out, especially if it’s overlaid with the stock graph.

On crinacle.com I found the vent sealed one, but did he do a stock one as well?


----------



## ShakyJake

NeonHD said:


>


I think that you'll like the nine tail, I went through a similar process back at the anniversary sale LOL.


----------



## darmanastartes

Slater said:


> I’d love to check that out, especially if it’s overlaid with the stock graph.
> 
> Has the graphs been posted anywhere?


Bottom graph.


----------



## Slater

darmanastartes said:


> Bottom graph.



Perfect, thanks a bunch!


----------



## CoiL

darmanastartes said:


> It might not be a mod, per se. Crin posted a second graph of the P1 with the front vent taped over, which I assume is supposed to simulate it being blocked in actual use.


Well, anything that is done manually/physically to IEM which results in sound change could be called modding. 
I think I read it from HBB video comments where Crin said that TinHifi didn`t listen his suggestion about vent being closed(differently vented) to raise bass(mainly sub-bass) response with pre-production demo unit. I guess he was not trying to mimic vent blocked by ear but who knows, maybe he had such experience and thus noticed what could be done for improvement.


----------



## durwood (Jun 17, 2019)

NeonHD said:


>


 @NeonHD How did you get that $10 off? Best I can find is $6 off with free shipping so it is close to the same price. Just curious. I like buying older ones that may be discounted but might still have a long enough hype train to warrant lower prices.
The TFZ no3 is still new, so I will wait it out. The P1 definitely has my eye, wounder how it compares to the toneking BL1.


----------



## CoiL

durwood said:


> @NeonHD
> The TFZ no3 is still new, so I will wait it out. The P1 definitely has my eye, wounder how it compares to the toneking BL1.


No.3 is already proven to be "upgrade" or sidegrade at least to KPE by at least 3 reputable reviewer, for less money (109$ vs 178$), I`m pretty sure it is "no regular hype train".
HBB mentioned TK BL1 in his video being one of those chi-fi planars with "spikey" FR that just isn`t up to SQ that proper planar technologically should be.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

durwood said:


> @NeonHD How did you get that $10 off? Best I can find is $6 off with free shipping so it is close to the same price. Just curious. I like buying older ones that may be discounted but might still have a long enough hype train to warrant lower prices.
> The TFZ no3 is still new, so I will wait it out. The P1 definitely has my eye, wounder how it compares to the toneking BL1.


You are allow one $10 off $69 or more coupon for each sale. You have to exchange 1000 coins for it though. Its why I log on every day and get my 16 coins.


----------



## durwood

CoiL said:


> No.3 is already proven to be "upgrade" or sidegrade at least to KPE by at least 3 reputable reviewer, for less money (109$ vs 178$), I`m pretty sure it is "no regular hype train".
> HBB mentioned TK BL1 in his video being one of those chi-fi planars with "spikey" FR that just isn`t up to SQ that proper planar technologically should be.



Thanks for all that info. I already ponied up for the KPE awhile back, so I don't need a sidegrade. Just something different to play with which the TK ninetail should fit the bill. I saw the measurements, I like the ability to tweak it, and all reviews so far seem to give a it a thumbs up. P1 is definitely something I will consider after it runs the course. I would love a good planar IEM that isn't bulky.


----------



## durwood

BadReligionPunk said:


> You are allow one $10 off $69 or more coupon for each sale. You have to exchange 1000 coins for it though. Its why I log on every day and get my 16 coins.



ah thanks, yes I have a bunch of coins I stopped collecting because I never knew how to use them other than select coupons that never seemed to work with the sellers I was using. Now I found one that accepts the select coupons so:
1) Does that 10 off 69 work on top of the select coupon?
2) Can I also trade in 200 coins for the 2 off 10, or do I only get to use either the 10 off or the 2 off and not both, or can both be used assuming I do 2 transactions?

Trying to decide before I make a mistake and cash in a bunch of coins for coupons I cannot use.


----------



## Slater

durwood said:


> Thanks for all that info. I already ponied up for the KPE awhile back, so I don't need a sidegrade. Just something different to play with which the TK ninetail should fit the bill. I saw the measurements, I like the ability to tweak it, and all reviews so far seem to give a it a thumbs up. P1 is definitely something I will consider after it runs the course. I would love a good planar IEM that isn't bulky.



You won’t be disappointed by the Nine Tail, and $75 is a super price.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 17, 2019)

CoiL said:


> I thought You didn`t like Harman target?


What is weird is that amplification with my dragonfly amp/dac enhances the MH755's bass quite a bit, which puts the vocals back and creates a more "tuby", enclosed sound sensation - not good for me. But with my iPhone SE with its different, slightly higher output impedance, the bass is dialed back. So which one is Harman target?

As to earphones approaching Harman target: good examples are the Moondrop Crescent and Moondrop Kanas Pro...they measure almost identically. I do like the $30 Crescent but not so much the $180 Kanas Pro (I don't say the Kanas Pro are bad). Differences: 1) the Crescent's sound is more homogenous (they are warm across the whole spectrum); 2) $150!!! Of course is the Kanas Pro more detailed. The Crescent sounds like an expensive earphone in need of some (but not much) refinement. $30 well spent. I'll write about the crazy price differences between a company's earphones that are not justified by the sound differences imo in my very extensive and critical review of the very good but crazily priced Sennheiser IE 500 PRO...early next week.

My general criticism of the Harman Target curve is that it is too bassy and therefore the corresponding sound it not accurate. It is accurate musical reproduction, tuners should strive for in (expensive) earphones imo. The (ever changing) Harman Target curve is not written in stone as the gold standard: it is the research of a single guy, Sean Olive.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

durwood said:


> ah thanks, yes I have a bunch of coins I stopped collecting because I never knew how to use them other than select coupons that never seemed to work with the sellers I was using. Now I found one that accepts the select coupons so:
> 1) Does that 10 off 69 work on top of the select coupon?
> 2) Can I also trade in 200 coins for the 2 off 10, or do I only get to use either the 10 off or the 2 off and not both, or can both be used assuming I do 2 transactions?
> 
> Trying to decide before I make a mistake and cash in a bunch of coins for coupons I cannot use.


I believe there are aliexpress coupons and then seller coupons. Both aliexpress and sellers can be combined, but not 2 of the same. 

So this morning I made an $80 purchase from NiceHCK. I used the 10 off 69 aliexpress coupon with the $3 off 59 HCK coupon to get $13 off $80. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## NeonHD

durwood said:


> @NeonHD How did you get that $10 off? Best I can find is $6 off with free shipping so it is close to the same price. Just curious. I like buying older ones that may be discounted but might still have a long enough hype train to warrant lower prices.
> The TFZ no3 is still new, so I will wait it out. The P1 definitely has my eye, wounder how it compares to the toneking BL1.



The 'forbidden seller' offered $2.00 off every $20.00 spent through select coupons, so I got it all the way to $10 off. Unfortunately I don't think they are offering that deal anymore, so I think your best bet with this seller instead: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32998657979.html


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> The (ever changing) Harman Target curve is not written in stone as the gold standard: it is the research of a single guy, Sean Olive.



So what you’re saying is that Sean Olive doesn’t speak for all 7 billion people in the world with regards to what they prefer?


----------



## NeonHD

CoiL said:


> Personally, I would have saved that money for TFZ No.3 or collected more and get Tin P1.



I saw the FR graph for the TFZ No.3, the sound signature didn't really seem like my cup of tea. I would probably prefer KPE much more, but that's in the $200 price range.


----------



## randomnin

NeonHD said:


> I saw the FR graph for the TFZ No.3, the sound signature didn't really seem like my cup of tea. I would probably prefer KPE much more, but that's in the $200 price range.


Could you refer the graph to me?


----------



## NeonHD (Jun 17, 2019)

randomnin said:


> Could you refer the graph to me?



This is the FR graph of the NO3:






And this is the FR graph of the Nine Tail:






NIne Tail definitely seems more of a better sound to me, and seems to follow the harman target much better.

Thank god some obscure Japanese reviewer posted a collection of these FR graphs of the NIne Tail on their blog, had to dig deep down in the search results to find them. There's more here: https://ameblo.jp/nyanpire-chu/entry-12386408735.html?frm=theme


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 17, 2019)

Slater said:


> So what you’re saying is that Sean Olive doesn’t speak for all 7 billion people in the world with regards to what they prefer?


It is not really what "they" prefer, but what is perceived as accurate reproduction. But accurate reproduction is probably the enemy of any earphone manufacturer with a huge product palette.

As to personal preferences of earphone wizards/gurus/experts across the board: some like a mid-bass punch and others prefer the slam coming from the very-low end. Helpful to know when reading their opinions on an iem.


----------



## B9Scrambler

A quickie for the VJJB N30: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2019/06/17/vjjb-n30-alien-engine/

I don't expect it to be popular around here given the Rise Of The Measurbators, but those who enjoy a warm leaning, easygoing l-shaped tune should find some enjoyment in them.

  ​


----------



## durwood

NeonHD said:


> The 'forbidden seller' offered $2.00 off every $20.00 spent through select coupons, so I got it all the way to $10 off. Unfortunately I don't think they are offering that deal anymore, so I think your best bet with this seller instead: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32998657979.html



ah, ok I will go with my deal then before too late. Close enough.



NeonHD said:


> This is the FR graph of the NO3:
> 
> And this is the FR graph of the Nine Tail:
> 
> ...



I found @crabdogs review nice too very through (with graphs for us that like to put words with graphs), as well as loomisjohnson and slater. I too wrote it off because it seemed like fitment would be weird.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> A quickie for the VJJB N30: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2019/06/17/vjjb-n30-alien-engine/
> 
> I don't expect it to be popular around here given the Rise Of The Measurbators, but those who enjoy a warm leaning, easygoing l-shaped tune should find some enjoyment in them.
> 
> ​



I do like my VJJB K4. Nice to see them coming out with new stuff


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 17, 2019)

Slater said:


> I do like my VJJB K4. Nice to see them coming out with new stuff



The VJJB K4 was one of the few in-ears that had a very clean mid-bass hump (using wide-bore silicone eartips) that I enjoyed.

.....but only a handful of folks on the Chi-Fi threads picked up this little-known micro-driver VJJB. I quite enjoyed these tiny little slammers.

 

They were decent enough for Jazz standards but very good with Trip-Hop, breakbeat and Progressive House.



https://www.amazon.com/Jazz-Round-M...d+Midnight+CD&qid=1560804888&s=gateway&sr=8-2




https://www.amazon.com/Ibiza-Chille...d+Classics+CD&qid=1560805106&s=gateway&sr=8-2





https://www.discogs.com/Cassino-Laben-Feat-Marina-Puglisi-Lasting-Memories/release/822281


----------



## randomnin (Jun 17, 2019)

NeonHD said:


> This is the FR graph of the NO3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nine Tail is absolutely not closer to Harman. Harman target requires 10dB boost at sub-bass and a 10db 3,5kHz peak, both relative to 1kHz. Nine Tail has no bass boost and only 5dB 3,5kHz boost. Plus the drop after 5kHz is too steep in both graphs.

Edit: okay, I looked at Nine Tail's graphs elsewhere and it seems I might be wrong, because other graphs show significant bass boost and more or less 3,5kHz boost, depending on the filters. But the graph in your post is starkly dissimilar to a Harman target curve.


----------



## Otto Motor

If a hype train is ever warranted, then it must be this cheapest of all trains.


NeonHD said:


> This is the FR graph of the NO3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this setup calibrated for 87 dB at 1 kHz...which could result in some peak clipping.


----------



## Riz99

NeonHD said:


> This is the FR graph of the NO3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you got the first graph from Hi End Portable. Sadly his graphs are not from a standard rig and cannot be compared to graphs from other rigs (like crins'). Just look at the upper mids of the kanas pro graph and you will understand.

However the graphs can definitely be compared to other graphs from the same site.


----------



## Riz99

It would have been better if the site had an Etymotic, people could have used it as a reference.


----------



## NeonHD

durwood said:


> I found @crabdogs review nice too very through (with graphs for us that like to put words with graphs), as well as loomisjohnson and slater. I too wrote it off because it seemed like fitment would be weird.



Could you link me to @Slater 's review of nine tail? I could only find the reviews from crabdog and loomis.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Could you link me to @Slater 's review of nine tail? I could only find the reviews from crabdog and loomis.



I don't have a review of it. Loomis did the review for audioreviews (and I agree with his assessment), so I figured it would have been redundant for me to do one as well.


----------



## Cyanogenmoded

B9Scrambler said:


> A quickie for the VJJB N30: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2019/06/17/vjjb-n30-alien-engine/
> 
> I don't expect it to be popular around here given the Rise Of The Measurbators, but those who enjoy a warm leaning, easygoing l-shaped tune should find some enjoyment in them.
> 
> ​


They look straight out of the Alien universe, the xenomorph's egg


----------



## vegetaleb (Jun 18, 2019)

QKZ DM1 are nice iem or you can get better under 10$?
Or DM7 DM9?


----------



## nxnje

B9Scrambler said:


> A quickie for the VJJB N30: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2019/06/17/vjjb-n30-alien-engine/
> 
> I don't expect it to be popular around here given the Rise Of The Measurbators, but those who enjoy a warm leaning, easygoing l-shaped tune should find some enjoyment in them.
> 
> ​



Reviewed them as well, but i can say i find them more on the v-shape than l-shape
Highs are not really flat imho, but hearing perception is always different


----------



## Slater

vegetaleb said:


> QKZ DM1 are nice iem or you can get better under 10$?
> Or DM7 DM9?



I don’t have any experience with that particular earphone, but 95% of QKZ is junk.

For under $10, I’d go with KZ ED9, Sony MH755, KZ EDR1, or KZ ZSN Pro.


----------



## vegetaleb

Slater said:


> I don’t have any experience with that particular earphone, but 95% of QKZ is junk.
> 
> For under $10, I’d go with KZ ED9, Sony MH755, KZ EDR1, or KZ ZSN Pro.



Thanks!
Which one of these you listed has better vocals, details and soundstage?
I don't like heavy bass


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> I don’t have any experience with that particular earphone, but 95% of QKZ is junk.
> 
> For under $10, I’d go with KZ ED9, Sony MH755, KZ EDR1, or KZ ZSN Pro.



Agreed.
I can advice something as well:
- EDR1 like Slater said, they're astonishing and keep the competition with many IEMs in the price range.
- ED9, which is more refined
- EZ AUDIO D4, which can become a real bass paradise with the mod i've posted some time ago (with starline tips all the way down that cover the nozzle vent). They're really good for the price as well.


----------



## vegetaleb (Jun 18, 2019)

And what about the Einsear T2 and UiiSii HM7?
And any of the listed models you gave are better than "akg" bundled with the s10?


----------



## nxnje

vegetaleb said:


> And what about the Einsear T2 and UiiSii HM7?
> And any of the listed models you gave are better than "akg" bundled with the s10?


I do not own UIISII HM7 but some people say it's not as good as many of the competitors in the price range even if igor on audiobudget speaks well about em.
Considerations of the ED9 are written considering the bass filter on (not the long golden one)
If i had to say about these:
- EZ AUDIO D4 have the best soundstage and threedimensional rendering
- ZSN PRO have more detail but stage is just average, narrower than the D4 (which is v-shaped so soundstage is more open) because the ZSN PRO is not v-shaped i'd say.
- EDR1 is v-shaped with good natural sound, great bass and sub-bass, superb soundstage for a 3$ headphone. 
- ED9 has good detail retrieval but ZSN PRO is better in that. ED9 have bigger soundstage than ZSN PRO but less than D4.

If i have to be faster

Soundstage: EZ AUDIO D4 > ED9 > ZSN PRO > EDR1
Detail retrieval: ZSN PRO > ED9~EZ AUDIO D4 > EDR1
Which of them has more bass: EZ AUDIO D4 with tips mod > EDR1 > ED9 with fat filter ~ ZSN PRO

These are my 2$


----------



## vegetaleb

Thanks
Now I have to decide between ED9 and EZ Audio D4
The D4 looks for now like the winners for me, unless the bass can be bleeding more into mids than the Ed9?


----------



## nxnje

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks
> Now I have to decide between ED9 and EZ Audio D4
> The D4 looks for now like the winners for me, unless the bass can be bleeding more into mids than the Ed9?



IMHO, to my ears, D4 without tip super bass mod, is like a no-soul iem.
Maybe yes, could be enjoyable, but not at the same level.
In your case, i would go with ZSN Pro, or if you cannot reach the ZSN PRO or do not like the aroubd-ear cable, the ed9 is still a good single driver iem. Soundstage is just average but u get more details and a more forward midrange.


----------



## Slater

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks!
> Which one of these you listed has better vocals, details and soundstage?
> I don't like heavy bass



Well, don’t expect too much for $10.

The ED9 probably has the best soundstage of those listed. It also has 2 filters that you can tweak the sound with. The shiny gold filter is bassier than the dull brass filter.

If I had to recommend the best option based on your info, I’d go with ED9 using the dull brass filter.


----------



## vegetaleb (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks all
Ed9 it's then 

If we can stretch it to under 20$, what are the choices?


----------



## zedbg (Jun 18, 2019)

Stretch to that and you will be very very happy person, thats money well spent


----------



## CoiL

zedbg said:


> Stretch to that and you will be very very happy person, thats money well spent


that 8.28$ is really worth stretching! Otherwise it will be another chi-fi after some time...


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> I don’t have any experience with that particular earphone, but 95% of QKZ is junk.
> 
> For under $10, I’d go with KZ ED9, Sony MH755, KZ EDR1, or KZ ZSN Pro.


A bit of a blanket statement. I used to have their W1 Pro which was amazing for the price.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks
> Now I have to decide between ED9 and EZ Audio D4
> The D4 looks for now like the winners for me, unless the bass can be bleeding more into mids than the Ed9?


two more to consider in the $10 range:
nicehck bro
adax: https://www.amazon.com/ADAX-Frequency-Earphones-Microphone-Headphones/dp/B01MZ7599W/


----------



## vegetaleb

Thanks
**** **** are as good as the reviews say?
They are about 17$ now on aliexpress


----------



## DrBrawler

Anyone who has tfz no. 3 has heard the t2 galaxy?


----------



## Ziggomatic

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks
> **** **** are as good as the reviews say?
> They are about 17$ now on aliexpress



For the tech and sound you get, they are incredibly good for $17. Triple that price and I'd probably say the same thing.


----------



## Slater (Jun 18, 2019)

crabdog said:


> A bit of a blanket statement. I used to have their W1 Pro which was amazing for the price.



Well, that’s why I said 95% are junk, so I still stand behind that statement. They have 3 earphones that are worth considering IMO: W1 Pro, VK1, and KD8.

But for the same price, there are sooo many better options than anything QKZ.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 18, 2019)

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks!
> Which one of these you listed has better vocals, details and soundstage?
> I don't like heavy bass


Sony MH755...the Uiisii HM7 smell good but don't sound good. Don't know what had Igor ridden at the time...

And my crusade against overpriced/fantasy priced/non-value iems will begin next week. It is amazing how _mainstream_ Chifi has gotten from $5-20 to $200-$400 in two years, and their marketing was supported by the countless "honest reviews" in exchange of  "free samples"...and many of these are a bunch of photos interrupted I had made my case over and over again in the past that many free sampleteers _effectively_ are the extension of the companies' marketing departments [they may not even be aware of it] and this closed system produces dependencies and therefore Yes-men (and -women), as they have to line up for more [_Note: the critical reviewers are the grumpy ones!_]. This is particularly evident when it comes to premium products...and to new product introductions (where deadlines have to be met).

Following the "honest" review type, we (Biodegraded, our man from the dollar store and the blog's measurement department) and I will introduce the "true" review, where we care about customers (not) being milked after having been brainwashed. It is "true" customer advocacy born from loaners (we insist on loaners when it comes to expensive products). Old Chinese proverb: if the horse is not a gift, we can look into its mouth. And not only that, we had an even better look right into its a...

Coming next week...

But for now, here another "independent" review...the Ikko OH1.


----------



## iciclevan (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi-
I currently use the Yamaha EPH-100 and Vsonic GR07 as my main IEM's of choice (both of which I really like)
I was thinking to take advantage of the ongoing sale at Ali Express and I wanted to know if the KZ ZS6 or Tin T2/T3 would have a complementary sound signature
to those two or if I would be more or less duplicating what I already have.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> Sony MH755...the Uiisii HM7 smell good but don't sound good. Don't know what had Igor ridden at the time...
> 
> And my crusade against overpriced/fantasy priced/non-value iems will begin next week. It is amazing how Chifi has gotten from $5-20 to $200 to $400 in two years, and their marketing was supported by the countless "honest reviews" in exchange of  "free samples". I had made my case over and over again in the past that many free sampleteers are the extension of the companies' marketing departments and this closed system produces dependencies and therefore Yes-men (and -women), as they have to line up for more. This is particularly evident when it comes to premium products.
> 
> ...


If you go back even 5 or more years, there were $5-20 to $400+ Chinese IEMs. I'm not going to comment on your other claims.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 18, 2019)

crabdog said:


> If you go back even 5 or more years, there were $5-20 to $400+ Chinese IEMs. I'm not going to comment on your other claims.


Sure, but these higher priced ones were more marginal...and not mainstream.


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> Sure, but these higher priced ones were more marginal...and not mainstream.


Inflation and the relentless advancement of the human species!


----------



## durwood

NeonHD said:


> Could you link me to @Slater 's review of nine tail? I could only find the reviews from crabdog and loomis.





Slater said:


> I don't have a review of it. Loomis did the review for audioreviews (and I agree with his assessment), so I figured it would have been redundant for me to do one as well.



Sorry, @Slater I thought you posted some impressions in one of the threads, not necessarily a full review but some overall impressions more so about the fitment and that you had avoided them originally because they looked like they would fit weird. mbwilson also would pick it over the ibasso it01 due to the customization options.

Here it was...


> I’m currently using one on demo. I’ve only had it for a day, barely long enough to even flush out all of the filter combinations.
> 
> I have not directly A/Bd the 9T with the IT01, but I can say I am extremely impressed so far. For $100 this thing is a no brainer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slater

durwood said:


> Sorry, @Slater I thought you posted some impressions in one of the threads, not necessarily a full review but some overall impressions more so about the fitment and that you had avoided them originally because they looked like they would fit weird. mbwilson also would pick it over the ibasso it01 due to the customization options.
> 
> Here it was...



Yes, you are right (I did post that quickie impression). Just not a full blown review. I apologize if I had misunderstood what you were originally asking for


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> Inflation and the relentless advancement of the human species!



Unfortunately a reality. Look at how everything from new cars to a load of bread to a gallon of gas to a hamburger/fries/Coke has changed over the years.

We haven’t seen anything yet. Just wait until China’s ‘developing nation’ shipping status expires. Prices on everything are gonna go through the roof.

Right now it costs me $35 to ship a $10 earphone from the US to China. Once China’s country status expires, it will cost just as much going the other way too!


----------



## nxnje (Jun 18, 2019)

iciclevan said:


> Hi-
> I currently use the Yamaha EPH-100 and Vsonic GR07 as my main IEM's of choice (both of which I really like)
> I was thinking to take advantage of the ongoing sale at Ali Express and I wanted to know if the KZ ZS6 or Tin T2/T3 would have a complementary sound signature
> to those two or if I would be more or less duplicating what I already have.
> Any advice would be appreciated.



Anyway, no, they are different.
Zs6 is v shaped, with strong emphasis on low and upper end and recessed midrange. Soundstage is big and treble could be fatiguing. Comfort-wise, it's really subjective.
The T3 are certainly superb but on another league.. i mean the performance is great. Details everywhere, everything at its place, very linear sounding and very musical. Anyway, the T3, in my humble opinion, need an amp to carry out their real potential, or at least a good source.
The zs6 is, on the other hand, the easiest pair to drive between these, but if you don't like boosted and massive bass you could not like it. Highs are very very brilliant in any case so consider that if you're treble sensitive as they're peaky for 90% of people.


----------



## deaftpunk

zedbg said:


> Stretch to that and you will be very very happy person, thats money well spent


are you disguising Ali affiliate links in those viglinks? if so I don't think it's very nice creating cookies in unsuspecting people's browsers under your affiliate key, especially since you never inform them


----------



## iciclevan (Jun 18, 2019)

nxnje said:


> Anyway, no, they are different.
> Zs6 is v shaped, with strong emphasis on low and upper end and recessed midrange. Soundstage is big and treble could be fatiguing. Comfort-wise, it's really subjective.
> The T3 are certainly superb but on another league.. i mean the performance is great. Details everywhere, everything at its place, very linear sounding and very musical. Anyway, the T3, in my humble opinion, need an amp to carry out their real potential, or at least a good source.
> The zs6 is, on the other hand, the easiest pair to drive between these, but if you don't like boosted and massive bass you could not like it. Highs are very very brilliant in any case so consider that if you're treble sensitive as they're peaky for 90% of people.



Thank you for the fast reply!... Grazie per il consiglio!


----------



## mbwilson111

deaftpunk said:


> are you disguising Ali affiliate links in those viglinks? if so I don't think it's very nice creating cookies in unsuspecting people's browsers under your affiliate key, especially since you never inform them



I think many people do not understand this.  I keep trying to point it out in various threads.  When we have an aliexpress link that is super long when we paste it in,   we are supposed to remove everything after the .html in that link.  It seems like this happens with most, but not all, of the aliexpress links when we copy and past them from the browser's address bar.    It only takes a few seconds to remove all the excess but I realize it can be a little difficult on a small phone screen.


----------



## nxnje (Jun 18, 2019)

iciclevan said:


> Thank you for the fast reply!... Grazie per il consiglio!


Prego! No problem!


----------



## deaftpunk

mbwilson111 said:


> I think many people do not understand this.  I keep trying to point it out in various threads.  When we have an aliexpress link that is super long when we paste it in,   we are supposed to remove everything after the .html in that link.  It seems like this happens with most, but not all, of the aliexpress links when we copy and past them from the browser's address bar.    It only takes a few seconds to remove all the excess but I realize it can be a little difficult on a small phone screen.



I understand, I just saw the redirections it does and saw stuff like "affiliate short key" so I wanted to ask to clear things up


----------



## mbwilson111

deaftpunk said:


> I understand, I just saw the redirections it does and saw stuff like "affiliate short key" so I wanted to ask to clear things up



I think it does do something and we are supposed to remove all that ... ending up with just a short link that ends with .html

It is not that difficult to do but most people just copy and paste.  I know when I first did that a couple of years ago I was shocked to see the length of the link and wondered what all that is.  I was told it is some kind of affiliate links and was told how to remove them.   If I quote a person and the link is like that I always fix it and sometimes mention that in my reply.   I am not sure exactly what happens or who benefits from it or how.


----------



## Nabillion_786

@crabdog are the tin hifi p1 special for vocals and soundstage?


----------



## NeonHD

mbwilson111 said:


> I think many people do not understand this.  I keep trying to point it out in various threads.  When we have an aliexpress link that is super long when we paste it in,   we are supposed to remove everything after the .html in that link.  It seems like this happens with most, but not all, of the aliexpress links when we copy and past them from the browser's address bar.    It only takes a few seconds to remove all the excess but I realize it can be a little difficult on a small phone screen.



Oh thank god I'm not the only one who is conscious about doing that lol, I just hate the look of ridiculously long links.


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Sure, but these higher priced ones were more marginal...and not mainstream.



Dunu and Hifiman for example have $500+ offerings since more than two years ago and I wouldn't exactly call these companies and their products marginal and not mainstream.

As for your crusade, I don't see how loaners are better than free samples. If a company feels a reviewer depreciate their products they won't be dealing  with him anymore so that if you want loaners to keep coming in the long run to you you'll have to do exactly the same as every other "professional" reviewer which is not bashing products and antagonizing  manufacturers, I just don't see how you can avoid that.


----------



## peter123

Ziggomatic said:


> For the tech and sound you get, they are incredibly good for $17. Triple that price and I'd probably say the same thing.



^^This


----------



## Carlsan

Anyone have experience or heard the AUDIOSENSE T800?


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> @crabdog are the tin hifi p1 special for vocals and soundstage?


It's special for many things, including vocals.


----------



## chinmie

crabdog said:


> It's special for many things, including vocals.



enough suspense! out with the review already


----------



## superuser1

Otto Motor said:


> Sony MH755...the Uiisii HM7 smell good but don't sound good. Don't know what had Igor ridden at the time...
> 
> And my crusade against overpriced/fantasy priced/non-value iems will begin next week. It is amazing how _mainstream_ Chifi has gotten from $5-20 to $200-$400 in two years, and their marketing was supported by the countless "honest reviews" in exchange of  "free samples"...and many of these are a bunch of photos interrupted I had made my case over and over again in the past that many free sampleteers _effectively_ are the extension of the companies' marketing departments [they may not even be aware of it] and this closed system produces dependencies and therefore Yes-men (and -women), as they have to line up for more [_Note: the critical reviewers are the grumpy ones!_]. This is particularly evident when it comes to premium products...and to new product introductions (where deadlines have to be met).
> 
> ...


you want free samples too??


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 18, 2019)

New kid "DIY" on the block...

I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *HIFI BCD micro-drivers*.




So, the story goes; Nearly a month ago I received a head-fi email from a head-fi member that goes by the name of 'Tamerlan' telling me that he's a reviewer from the Ukraine. He claims that the HIFI BCD can outperform many single dynamics in the lower price range and can compete with more expensive ones costing up to 1000. Now, he never mentions if it's in dollars, but I can only assume, since he knows I'm a reviewer from America, though living in China. For the price, they are "dirt-cheap" here in China only costing me 53 RMB ($7.67 US dollars)!
...They are not the loudest, but so far they outperformed most of my Chi-FI IEM's with an incredible balanced and mature sound!



*Update:* After giving the BCD a good 100 hours of playtime, I can’t believe how they produce such good quality hi-end technical sound for the price I paid! For me, what comes to mind is; Did this DIY company just copy the exact same famed Klipsch x10? I remember when the Klipsch x10 first came out, they were just under $350 US dollars, then they dropped their price significantly during the years to less than half that price! Is it possible the micro-drivers in the BCD are an exact copy? I auditioned the x10 many years ago and they were very good, but these are not short of amazing! So far, they are not harsh or sibilant sounding and sound overall natural and surprisingly crystal clear. Ironically, they can really outperform some of my top sounding Chi-Fi with built in BA's! But, I'll be "hush" about it for now until others can speak their minds on these amazing gems! So, now let's continue the Micro-driver competition!



SOUND SIGNATURE:
They are nicely balanced with a natural sounding atmosphere and notably enhanced bass and hi-end treble with excellent details. Most of the time they have a continuous mixture of sounding bright and warm, the best of both worlds!

PERSONAL EXPERIENCE:
I used to believe that continues enhancements on IEM’s were only going to get better with new and improved driver type versions like BA’s and more advanced Planers “versus” the typical dynamic drivers. But honestly, I just took a step back when I heard the BCD micro-drivers. So, lesson learned...never judge an earphone by what’s inside until you try them, first!

*SOUND DESCRIPTION:*
BASS:
The bass on these are nothing less than amazing presenting clear continues quick bass with the pleasure of hearing nice deep rumble and details in the sub-terranean and upper-bass regions.

MIDRANGE:
With the midrange, vocals are clear and lively with the sense of sounding not too forward or laid-back, but just right!

TREBLE:
Treble on these are incredibly detailed, vivid, and raw! They present excellent high pitch notes while the lower treble does not present any harsh or sibilance with most genre’s I tried.

SOUNDSTAGE:
Soundstage has a 3D-like holographic environment with good width, depth, and frontal stage. Imaging is better than average with good spatial separation.

THE BENEFIT OF A SHIRT CLIP:
The BCD comes with a shirt clip, which keeps the micro-type earphones from dankling and falling off your ears. So, I believe that these are 100% useful and does its purpose according to its requirement.

*OTHER COMPARISONS:*
BCD VS Kailuhong AR-3001
The AR-3001 are amazing mini earphones with "Smart Voice Coil" for a MID vocal experience, but the BCD can clearly match them with better life-like transparency. And, though the AR-3001 has good clarity to go along with it, they are no match on the level of hi-end details the BCD presents. Both the AR-3001 and BCD are driven with good quality bass, but the BCD outperforms the AR-3001 with better texture and clarity in the sub-bass region, as well.

BCD VS MEMT X5s
What better match-up than comparing the BCD to the upgraded MEMT X5s! I like the MEMT X5s very much! It carries plenty of bass, clear vocals, and clean treble, but that's where it all ends with the BCD just soaring past them! With the BCD you can nick-pick better details in the bass, midrange, and treble while sounding more natural and mature from vocals to even crash cymbals and hi-hats.

BCD VS Joyroom JR-E107
Once upon a time, I enjoyed the Joyroom JR-E107 very much, but today there is just too much competition to say the least! And, though they are nicely balanced with good soundstage and imaging, the lack of sounding natural are overthrone by the almighty BCD's speed, texture, and natural signature. They are just technically better!

PROS:
Awesome clean and balanced sound signature, plus nice durable cables for its small size with shirt clip and carry case.

CONS:
I bought a few of them (4 to be exact), but the right driver on one of them was slightly louder than the left one. Slight QC issue, I guess?

SPECS:


FINAL THOUGHTS:
At such a low price, I dare anyone to purchase these and speak your mind on the mind-blowing experience you’ll encounter with these as I did.

WHERE TO PURCHASE:
Currently, for overseas purchase, I only found them on "Ebay". But, though the price is a little high, they are well worth it, IMHO!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Performance-Hifi-BCD-Earphones-/232970334653

Thanks to Slater! He posted that they can be found here as well...
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/TWtrcwc


Finally, I would like to thank 'Tamerlan' (head-fi member) for his suggestion on getting the HiFi BCD…Good looking out! 


-Clear


----------



## SuperLuigi

I believe  @HungryPanda has the hifi bcd as well. What do you think of them so far HP?


----------



## DBaldock9

I've got a set of the HiFi BCD X10 on order, but they haven't arrived yet.


----------



## vegetaleb

Otto Motor said:


> Sony MH755...the Uiisii HM7 smell good but don't sound good. Don't know what had Igor ridden at the time...
> 
> And my crusade against overpriced/fantasy priced/non-value iems will begin next week. It is amazing how _mainstream_ Chifi has gotten from $5-20 to $200-$400 in two years, and their marketing was supported by the countless "honest reviews" in exchange of  "free samples"...and many of these are a bunch of photos interrupted I had made my case over and over again in the past that many free sampleteers _effectively_ are the extension of the companies' marketing departments [they may not even be aware of it] and this closed system produces dependencies and therefore Yes-men (and -women), as they have to line up for more [_Note: the critical reviewers are the grumpy ones!_]. This is particularly evident when it comes to premium products...and to new product introductions (where deadlines have to be met).
> 
> ...



Aren't he MH755 the ones that come with the SBH-50?
If yes I have them and found them horrible with only muddy bass that bleeds all over mids and highs, I replaced them back then with a pair of ATES that were much better and balanced


----------



## Tamerlan

Good afternoon, dear reviewers. I completely agree with the opinion of 1Clearhead. I also add that these headphones show the exceptional correctness of the instrument timbres. 99% of all headphones are dominated or shifted octaves. Here it is not. Everything plays as it should play, and if the high frequencies may seem dominant to many, this is not so! when I sit on the 1st row of a concert performance, it rings and reduces my ears from the sound of the drums' cymbals. real ringing And this is with live performance. Therefore, these headphones play all the sound material with exceptional clarity and tonal accuracy. They also have an excellent transfer of the volume of the room, the room, due to micro parts 2.3 and even 4 backgrounds. Reverb and percussion perfectly convey the feeling of a room. what else to add? The first thought that came when listening to these babies - THEY KILLER STAX? I turned on the full-sized RS1e after them, and the sound in the RS1e seemed dull, buzzing, non-detailed and booming. Here is such a story. But that is not all. These headphones are in my place number 2 in my personal rating. There is 1 more pair of headphones, their price is $ 130, after eavesdropping of which I return to BCD, and the sound of BCD seems hazy and less detailed. I will keep the intrigue a few more weeks. )))


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 19, 2019)

Tamerlan said:


> Good afternoon, dear reviewers. I completely agree with the opinion of 1Clearhead. I also add that these headphones show the exceptional correctness of the instrument timbres. 99% of all headphones are dominated or shifted octaves. Here it is not. Everything plays as it should play, and if the high frequencies may seem dominant to many, this is not so! when I sit on the 1st row of a concert performance, it rings and reduces my ears from the sound of the drums' cymbals. real ringing And this is with live performance. Therefore, these headphones play all the sound material with exceptional clarity and tonal accuracy. They also have an excellent transfer of the volume of the room, the room, due to micro parts 2.3 and even 4 backgrounds. Reverb and percussion perfectly convey the feeling of a room. what else to add? The first thought that came when listening to these babies - THEY KILLER STAX? I turned on the full-sized RS1e after them, and the sound in the RS1e seemed dull, buzzing, non-detailed and booming. Here is such a story. But that is not all. These headphones are in my place number 2 in my personal rating. There is 1 more pair of headphones, their price is $ 130, after eavesdropping of which I return to BCD, and the sound of BCD seems hazy and less detailed. I will keep the intrigue a few more weeks. )))


Interesting!...Can't wait on your number one favorites in the weeks to come.

Cheers!


----------



## zedbg

deaftpunk said:


> are you disguising Ali affiliate links in those viglinks? if so I don't think it's very nice creating cookies in unsuspecting people's browsers under your affiliate key, especially since you never inform them



All i did is to search for the lowest price for tin t2 and copy and paste the url from my address bar here to try to help someone, but i will try not to do that in future if that is soo hostile to you guys. Sorry i can delete it if needed?


----------



## gourab1995 (Jun 19, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block...
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *HIFI BCD micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...



Any graphs to complement your observations? The help is appreciated.


----------



## 1clearhead

gourab1995 said:


> Any graphs to complement your observations?


Sorry, I don't have the equipment for FR graphs...too busy working in China.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jun 19, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> Sorry, I don't have the equipment for FR graphs...too busy working in China.



Well that's a little unfortunate. This has my interest peaked still. Guess I'll put it on my tab. Thanks for the detailed explanation on the iem anyways.


----------



## audio123

*Fearless Y2K-G10 Initial Impression *
Highly musical sound with a smooth yet impactful bass. The midrange is forward and bodied. Treble is extended well with smoothness and never harsh. There is a holographic presentation with fullness. An outstanding flagship from Fearless that rivals even the likes of my Noble Kaiser Encore. Full review soon. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## mbwilson111

zedbg said:


> All i did is to search for the lowest price for tin t2 and copy and paste the url from my address bar here to try to help someone, but i will try not to do that in future if that is soo hostile to you guys. Sorry i can delete it if needed?



All you need to do is edit the link as I explained earlier.   Links are useful.   You are not alone.  I think most people still do not understand how to remove the affiliate links part.


----------



## DrBrawler

Cheapest I can find the bcd x10 is $22. Was hopin for that $8 deal lol


----------



## mbwilson111

DrBrawler said:


> Cheapest I can find the bcd x10 is $22. Was hopin for that $8 deal lol



I bought the BCD from that ebay seller and find it to be well worth the price, which is the same as the aliexpress price by the time you add shipping to the ebay one.  Arrived quickly, no problems.  Sounds great just as Clear described.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Fiio FH1 good for $48? Seems like I can score a new one for that price and I am tempted.


----------



## 1clearhead

DrBrawler said:


> Cheapest I can find the bcd x10 is $22. Was hopin for that $8 deal lol


Yea, it sounds like they're almost tripling the price coming out of China...


----------



## Zerohour88

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block...
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *HIFI BCD micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...




I got mine and haven't had much ear time with it (extra busy with work), but the thing that stood out was the details/resolution, its quite brilliant. Unlike the QCY QM05 (that had gobs of subbass) you recommended before, this thing is more balanced (my impression was a slight V-shape? but again, not much time to test).

Sadly, the fit is main reason why I also don't like Etys, can't seem to get the "proper" fit. I'll play around with it more once I have the time. Also the tips are eerily AET-like, but shorter. Pity it doesn't feel as good as an actual Acoustune tip. Small bore so only the stock tips, AET tips (using AET08 on it), and the Sony MH755 tips fit without falling off.

Minor nitpick, didn't get the clip and cable comes with mic but cable is that weird rubbery one that's quite microphonic. Not like the form factor allows much leeway in removable cables, but still. 

To sum it up, quite happy with the BCD X10!


----------



## Nimweth

vegetaleb said:


> Aren't he MH755 the ones that come with the SBH-50?
> If yes I have them and found them horrible with only muddy bass that bleeds all over mids and highs, I replaced them back then with a pair of ATES that were much better and balanced


Yes, that's my experience with the MH755. I found the mids veiled and ill-defined, the bass bloated and the treble lacking detail. When you read the glowing testimonials of others here it makes me wonder if there are serious QC issues or a lot of fakes around.


----------



## Otto Motor

vegetaleb said:


> Aren't he MH755 the ones that come with the SBH-50?
> If yes I have them and found them horrible with only muddy bass that bleeds all over mids and highs, I replaced them back then with a pair of ATES that were much better and balanced


No idea where the come from/with. Find them quickly assessed here [I had asked him for it]: https://crinacle.com/ranking-list/


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 19, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> you want free samples too??


I got a box of them waiting to find a charity. But, talking of expensive stuff, no!



Nimweth said:


> Yes, that's my experience with the MH755. I found the mids veiled and ill-defined, the bass bloated and the treble lacking detail. When you read the glowing testimonials of others here it makes me wonder if there are serious QC issues or a lot of fakes around.


Sure you got the original and not a fake? I find these stellar....superbly tonally balanced...they blew me off my chair...and they were freebies, my co-blogger got them for $7 AUS from ebay. A victory for dollar-store audiophiles.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> Yes, that's my experience with the MH755. I found the mids veiled and ill-defined, the bass bloated and the treble lacking detail. When you read the glowing testimonials of others here it makes me wonder if there are serious QC issues or a lot of fakes around.





Otto Motor said:


> Sure you got the original and not a fake? I find these stellar....superbly tonally balanced...they blew me off my chair...and they were freebies, my co-blogger got them for $7 AUS from ebay. A victory for dollar-store audiophiles.



Yeah, there’s a lot of fakes. Sounds like you got one.


----------



## SuperLuigi (Jun 19, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I got a box of them waiting to find a charity. But, talking of expensive stuff, no!



I've had the same issue, no charity will take them.  All for hygienic reasons it seems which I understand, but also find annoying.  My parent's are going to India in a few weeks so I am giving them all my IEMs and a few earbuds to take down there to donate to a music school.  Let me know if you'd like to donate any of yours as well to them.  My parents will will donate school uniforms, food, and the headphones this time around.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 19, 2019)

Slater said:


> Yeah, there’s a lot of fakes. Sounds like you got one.


I totally love these: good, unpretentious, and cheap. The tonal balance is a treat. Haven't taken them out of my ears for two days. These are high-quality iems and do the job well for any kind of music.


----------



## Otto Motor

SuperLuigi said:


> I've had the same issue, no charity will take them.  All for hygienic reasons it seems which I understand, but also find annoying.  My parent's are going to India in a few weeks so I am giving them all my IEMs and a few earbuds to take down there to donate to a music school.  Let me know if you'd like to send them down.  My parents will donate school uniforms, food, and the headphones this time around.



To India? Good idea. Send me a pm.


----------



## PhonoPhi

BadReligionPunk said:


> Fiio FH1 good for $48? Seems like I can score a new one for that price and I am tempted.



What is good about FH1:
-Nice shape with one of the best fits for me
-Very good plastic, light
-Nice cables, tips, etc

I have not listened to it in months though....
V-shaped, with a bit bloated bass (if some complains about CCA C10 in this regard, well...)
I also thought that I can hear the crossover in some cello music.

Other than superior packaging and accesories, I would rate it in between ZSN and CA4 (analogue of ZSN Pro).


----------



## BadReligionPunk

PhonoPhi said:


> What is good about FH1:
> -Nice shape with one of the best fits for me
> -Very good plastic, light
> -Nice cables, tips, etc
> ...


Its got Knowles tho. Lol. So not worth it? Hbb was hyping them up so that's what got me thinking. You pretty much destroyed that hype so thanks. I would just be spending money II don't really want to spend just to use a $10 coupon.


----------



## PhonoPhi

BadReligionPunk said:


> Its got Knowles tho. Lol. So not worth it? Hbb was hyping them up so that's what got me thinking. You pretty much destroyed that hype so thanks. I would just be spending money II don't really want to spend just to use a $10 coupon.


I never was into names.
Knowles (in FH1 and F9pro) feel better dampened, smoother, but I personally appreciate grainier KZ BAs for strings, but it is definitely my subjective opinion for what it is worth.


----------



## Tamerlan

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=580774472395
I bought from this supplier. its price is the smallest in the world. he also gave me 12 pieces at a price of 10. 40 yuan per unit is the best choice! use the janitors and you will be happy, and I'm desperate, gently stepping into the shadow. it will take time and you will know my rating # 1 in the raw. The first step to orpheus.


----------



## Otto Motor

vegetaleb said:


> Thanks
> **** **** are as good as the reviews say?
> They are about 17$ now on aliexpress


Principally, yes! Technicalities (clarity, soundstage, imagining etc.) are very good, timbre is somewhat off (a classic orchestral doesn't sound natural but Metallica or the Stones will be fine).


----------



## Bartig

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block...
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *HIFI BCD micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...


So, you've got me! Ordered from eBay. Been a while since I ordered any wired models. I think this one may sound quite a bit different than my other purchase... the CCA CA4.


----------



## Zerohour88

Tamerlan said:


> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=580774472395
> I bought from this supplier. its price is the smallest in the world. he also gave me 12 pieces at a price of 10. 40 yuan per unit is the best choice! use the janitors and you will be happy, and I'm desperate, gently stepping into the shadow. it will take time and you will know my rating # 1 in the raw. The first step to orpheus.



I'm quite amazed you found that seller, since there's no BCD stated anywhere on that listing. I just searched BCD and found this seller (where I got it from, also hundreds of purchase made on the link, felt safer):

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.415fe9c6kBukgX&id=583143773163


----------



## nxnje

Received CCA CA4, CCA A10 and KB Ear F1.
Reviews out soon.

First impressions: the CCA A10 are really good, and the CA4 are good as well but much less refined.
The KB Ear F1 doesn't sound bad but has a strange warm timbre with delicate bass response.
Imma get into them tomorrow with some more deep listening.


----------



## maxxevv

In


Zerohour88 said:


> I'm quite amazed you found that seller, since there's no BCD stated anywhere on that listing. I just searched BCD and found this seller (where I got it from, also hundreds of purchase made on the link, felt safer):
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.415fe9c6kBukgX&id=583143773163



In the more recent iterations of Taobao and Aliexpress, there is a pretty handy and powerful ' image search' function. 

You don't even need to type any words.


----------



## B9Scrambler

TinHiFi's new P1 is a pretty stellar little earphone. Worth a look for anyone wanting something new in that 150 USD, give or take 20 bucks, price range.

Head-fi / The Contraptionist

​


----------



## Tamerlan

Zerohour88 said:


> I'm quite amazed you found that seller, since there's no BCD stated anywhere on that listing. I just searched BCD and found this seller (where I got it from, also hundreds of purchase made on the link, felt safer):
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.415fe9c6kBukgX&id=583143773163



No wonder I was looking for images. I found by chance leafing through IEM products on taobao. I was the discoverer of these winners.


----------



## 416805 (Jun 20, 2019)

Well lunch time in my office, nothing better to do than going to nearby audio store and be late coming back lols

anyway since the hype is heating up i might as well try it cuz i've been dying to try it. (not really tbh more like intrigued)

For some background, i never liked TFZ product ever, for me their house sound is really not right up my alley and feels like bloat bass everywhere and no mids.

so u know that what i expect coming into this. bloat galore with nothing to show. another overhype crap from TFZ and im gonna come back to office feels sad and disappointed.




Well now time to Try this TFZ NO 3

but i tried it, intantly (after Zanarkand atleast) changed my mind. they, these are pretty good.

tried 4 songs, because i need to go back to the office as soon as i can.

1. One Winged Angel - Distant World I
2. Zanarkand - Distand World II
3. Amusement park - Glory to Mankind
4. Grandma - Nier OST (Disc 1 track 10 for those that have jp title)

vocals sound nice in here, male vocals feels full and power full

female vocals sounds full amd sweet, sounded accurate enough for me without being shouty (limited track)

both vocals are not the main point of these 4 trqck but both deliver the fullness and power behind the sound something i always liked.

altho i don't test a music that focused on vocals so this might change.

Instrument sounds nice, everything sounds like how it should nothing offends me. (this honestly needs more time to judge but overall impression its good)

bass punch is there when the percussion starts and parts where the percussion starts to gaining up speed the bass didn't overwhelm the other ranges.

treble is at the more relaxed side, its a warm sounding iem IMO. so treble is not the focus.

soundstage tho, its really is average. sound feels like they are going from ear to ear. depth also average for an iem. everything feels near my head space nothing impressive to note.

imaging is also average, sometimes it feels super congested in a more dynamic amd intense part of the songs.

Overall for $100 nothing seems wrong about them and its really impressive, really. something i would recommend others to buy

but personally i wouldn't buy them, no point in getting an iem thats worse than your current iem.

if i have oxygen and kanas i would also won't get them they are a side grade. better save up and getting something more impressive like the moondrop A8.

thats my 2 cent


----------



## antdroid

https://www.antdroid.net/2019/06/tin-hifi-p1-planar-iem-extended.html

Extended Impressions of the Tin P1 Planar IEM


----------



## Slater

chancool said:


> Well lunch time in my office, nothing better to do than going to nearby audio store and be late coming back lols
> 
> anyway since the hype is heating up i might as well try it cuz i've been dying to try it. (not really tbh more like intrigued)
> 
> ...



Which TFZ model are you talking about?


----------



## 416805

Slater said:


> Which TFZ model are you talking about?



TFZ No 3

turns out my picture failed to load


----------



## gourab1995 (Jun 20, 2019)

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32965...ctId=32965117112&productSubject=CTZ-32BA-16BA

32 BA in ears anyone? One pair of kz c16 on each side! Lol

Says it's "designed for fever". Not sure if it will cure your fever or give you one.


----------



## Slater

antdroid said:


> https://www.antdroid.net/2019/06/tin-hifi-p1-planar-iem-extended.html
> 
> Extended Impressions of the Tin P1 Planar IEM



Nice review. It helped me make a decision regarding the P1.


----------



## Slater

gourab1995 said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32965...ctId=32965117112&productSubject=CTZ-32BA-16BA
> 
> 32 BA in ears anyone? One pair of kz c16 on each side! Lol
> 
> Says it's "designed for fever". Not sure if it will cure your fever or give you one.



I’m waiting for the 64 driver earphone!


----------



## Zerohour88

gourab1995 said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32965...ctId=32965117112&productSubject=CTZ-32BA-16BA
> 
> 32 BA in ears anyone? One pair of kz c16 on each side! Lol
> 
> Says it's "designed for fever". Not sure if it will cure your fever or give you one.



CTZ makes a 42BA model, not really a surprise for them.


----------



## koikoikoi

chancool said:


> Overall for $100 nothing seems wrong about them and its really impressive, really. something i would recommend others to buy
> 
> but personally i wouldn't buy them, no point in getting an iem thats worse than your current iem.
> 
> ...



When I tried IEM out at e-earphone osaka, I definitely preferred Oxygen to No.3. Then I tried Acoustune hs1650cu and that blew both of these out of the water. I know it's a $600 set but the difference was night and day... I don't think I can settle for a $100-300 chifi knowing what's out there for not THAT much more...


----------



## gourab1995

Zerohour88 said:


> CTZ makes a 42BA model, not really a surprise for them.



Wow, haha crazy.


----------



## 416805

koikoikoi said:


> When I tried IEM out at e-earphone osaka, I definitely preferred Oxygen to No.3. Then I tried Acoustune hs1650cu and that blew both of these out of the water. I know it's a $600 set but the difference was night and day... I don't think I can settle for a $100-300 chifi knowing what's out there for not THAT much more...



oxygen bass is way better IMO

oxygen just felt darker so not many like them. people want that air and sparkle. this has them over the oxygen (oxygen soundstage feelsnlike its coming from the vent rather than the treble)

yup i agree, even the moondrop A8 blow these 2 out of the park not even on the same league.


----------



## ozziecook

Nimweth said:


> Yes, that's my experience with the MH755. I found the mids veiled and ill-defined, the bass bloated and the treble lacking detail. When you read the glowing testimonials of others here it makes me wonder if there are serious QC issues or a lot of fakes around.



My experience with it is similar, sadly. And I bought it from a recommended seller. Ah well. Price of a pint in London


----------



## Slater

koikoikoi said:


> When I tried IEM out at e-earphone osaka, I definitely preferred Oxygen to No.3. Then I tried Acoustune hs1650cu and that blew both of these out of the water. I know it's a $600 set but the difference was night and day... I don't think I can settle for a $100-300 chifi knowing what's out there for not THAT much more...



But then once you A/B the Acoustune hs1650cu to a $2k set you’ll be saying the same thing haha


----------



## koikoikoi

Slater said:


> But then once you A/B the Acoustune hs1650cu to a $2k set you’ll be saying the same thing haha


 
Well actually I listened to a lot of sets there from $500-2k. Andromeda, Solaris, Hyla, UE18/RR, CanalWorks, Faudio Major, IER-Z1R, Dunu dk4001, etc... The only ones that captured my attention were the Acoustune 1650, Oriolus Reborn/MK2 (lovely), Andromeda/Solaris (solaris is way too big for my asian ears), and Canalworks U12aex (wonderful what 2 BA does in this set).


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> My experience with it is similar, sadly. And I bought it from a recommended seller. Ah well. Price of a pint in London



Did you remove the little piece of foam from inside the nozzle?


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> Did you remove the little piece of foam from inside the nozzle?


No. All I can see is a black filter. Is that right. Actually they sound OK on reflection. Problem with them is, the cable is so short on one side, you wonder if it's for a hobbit?!


----------



## ozziecook

Scrub what I said. They're pretty stunning the MH755's, aren't they? But what to do about that cable - an extension? Can't be balancing the DAP on my shoulder all day...you can get arrested for that.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 20, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> No. All I can see is a black filter. Is that right. Actually they sound OK on reflection. Problem with them is, the cable is so short on one side, you wonder if it's for a hobbit?!



It was originally intended to be used with some kind of neck thing  that it came with... @chinmie knows the details.    I think it might also work for an armband player.

There are two solutions if you need it longer.   I have photos in the mh755 thread or maybe the under $100 thread... I will try to find them so I don't have to upload them again to the server.

Found this one but there is also an  easier one...

@HungryPanda did these for me... I had to have each color.  I also have spares.


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> ut what to do about that cable - an extension



... and you guessed the simple solution.  I have kept my first one like this ... for reference.  Note the use of white electrical tape to make the sides even... but not beautiful.   The cable is from Amazon. I wanted it to be white and short.  This is an example though of why I prefer straight plugs.






Here is the thread dedicated to the MH755 and a few others.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/


----------



## chinmie

ozziecook said:


> No. All I can see is a black filter. Is that right. Actually they sound OK on reflection. Problem with them is, the cable is so short on one side, you wonder if it's for a hobbit?!



it was made for those Sony SBH bluetooth dongle which meant to be worn on the neck of the shirt, that's why it is so short. the longer right cable is to be worn behind the neck. i like it as a combo with my ES100


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> it was made for those Sony SBH bluetooth dongle which meant to be worn on the neck of the shirt, that's why it is so short. the longer right cable is to be worn behind the neck. i like it as a combo with my ES100



You clipped it to the collar.... that seems uncomfortable.  I always thought it was an armband thing.  I will correct my post.

Is there a photo of how that looked in use?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ozziecook said:


> Scrub what I said. They're pretty stunning the MH755's, aren't they? But what to do about that cable - an extension? Can't be balancing the DAP on my shoulder all day...you can get arrested for that.


Radsone ES100 and clip it to your shirt.


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> ... and you guessed the simple solution.  I have kept my first one like this ... for reference.  Note the use of white electrical tape to make the sides even... but not beautiful.   The cable is from Amazon. I wanted it to be white and short.  This is an example though of why I prefer straight plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas Gracias! I'll check out that cable extension.


----------



## ozziecook

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Radsone ES100 and clip it to your shirt.



Maybe. Just maybe.


----------



## ehjie

audio123 said:


> *Fearless Y2K-G10 Initial Impression *
> Highly musical sound with a smooth yet impactful bass. The midrange is forward and bodied. Treble is extended well with smoothness and never harsh. There is a holographic presentation with fullness. An outstanding flagship from Fearless that rivals even the likes of my Noble Kaiser Encore. Full review soon. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



This is definitely Summit-Fi...


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> You clipped it to the collar.... that seems uncomfortable.  I always thought it was an armband thing.  I will correct my post.
> 
> Is there a photo of how that looked in use?



here are a few photos on how to wear them:

 

i also use the ES100 like this


----------



## ozziecook

chinmie said:


> here are a few photos on how to wear them:
> 
> 
> 
> i also use the ES100 like this



It's good this ES100 is it? Off topic I know but...does it improve Spotify SQ through iphone?


----------



## Bartig

antdroid said:


> https://www.antdroid.net/2019/06/tin-hifi-p1-planar-iem-extended.html
> 
> Extended Impressions of the Tin P1 Planar IEM


Thank you for these critical, nuanced early impressions. Too many downsides for me - especially the bass section being comparable to T2.


----------



## chinmie

ozziecook said:


> It's good this ES100 is it? Off topic I know but...does it improve Spotify SQ through iphone?



i had the ES100 since the indiegogo period, until now. the product and the customer support is really great. you could see the app improvements over the years, and now it might be one of the most complete app for a DAC that i know of (not that i know many though )

compared to the output of my phone (i use android devices) , the sound difference is substantial. there are also fiio BT3 that i like, but the ES100 wins out for me as a whole package


----------



## trellus (Jun 20, 2019)

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Radsone ES100 and clip it to your shirt.



The cheap clip on my ES100 already broke, but I rarely used it clipped anywhere because it didn't work that well, frankly.   But I love that little ES100, I use it at the gym all the time with wired IEM's, I just keep it in my gym shorts pocket.  One of the best $75 I ever spent in this hobby and it's a workhorse for me!


----------



## trellus

chinmie said:


> here are a few photos on how to wear them:
> 
> 
> 
> i also use the ES100 like this



I found the ES100 too clunky and the wires on my IEM's (discounting the MH755 here, ironically) too long for it to be used like that... that and the cheap little clip on it already broke.   That little Sony dongle looks a helluva lot more practical for shirt-clipping, being thinner and better ergonomics as far as the controls (as in, actually usable from the shirt, hah!)... of course, I'm sure it has puny output and isn't close to a quarter of the value of the ES100, which I love!


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jun 20, 2019)

Figured I'd drop some subjective impressions on a bunch of budget gear I had a chance to listen to last night. Impressions are based on a couple minutes with each earphone, scanning through bits and pieces of tracks I am intimately familiar with. Keep your grains of salt close by. I'll keep things straight and to the point since fluff is offensive. Let's start with a recent hype train love child.

Sony MH755: Didn't realize the Harmon curve was intended for bassheads. Mids are weird. Somewhat recessed, fairly lean. Would need more time to nail down what's wrong with it. Treble is clear and detailed, fairly reserved and imo the most enjoyable aspect. Sound stage is generic budget cheapo; i.e. nothing special. Overall somewhat forgettable but enjoyable enough for a generic, consumer friendly tune. Worth the ten bucks, but I'd rather spend half that on the better built and sounding (imo) EDR1, or even the ancient YHC S600 or whatever name it's going by nowadays.

**** ****: Massive bass with decent control, excellent extension, and plenty of texture. Definitely the best part. Mids are fairly recessed and overcome by the low end, but otherwise fine. Treble is grainy and thin. Noticed that is pretty common with those peizo tweeters. Not a fan of their presentation so having one automatically puts the **** on the back foot. Sound stage is pretty big though. Overall not one I'd drop my cash on, but I see why it is liked.

TRN IM1 Pro: Wasn't a fan of the original IM1, but I do like this one. Sound stage is pretty dang wide and gives off a good sense of space. Detail and clarity is outstanding. Mids are quite forward and very coherent, but also somewhat dry. Treble is quite prominent too with a very crisp presentation. Mids start to get harsh as the volume increases so it's better at low volumes.

TRN IM2: Alike the the IM1 Pro with less bass, less forward mids, and overall a much smoother, more refined presentation. Not similar enough to overlap, but definitely from the same family. Sound stage is just as wide and deep so it's quite airy sounding. Low end has lots of punch to it. Upper mids are the sweet spot. Really nice with female vocals. Treble is well controlled and quite airy. This was my favorite of the bunch and one I'm likely to order. Plus I love the tiny shells and build quality.

TRN X6: This was a surprise given the reviews and impressions so far. As has been pointed out, the midrange is the star of the show. Forward and very detailed. Bass was more prominent than expected and has a solid thump to it, though the roll off is quite noticeable. Treble is much the same with a lower region focus. Could certainly use more upper treble energy and better extension. Given the intention for the X6 to be a mid-focused product, I think they did a good job. Certainly didn't hate it like I thought I would. Wouldn't be a good primary iem, but if you want a secondary with a unique tune or dislike/are sensitive to bass and treble I can think of many worse options.

One thing I got out of this is that TRN is all over the place with their tunes. Not a bad thing because variety is the spice of life, unless of course you feel everything should prescribe to one "perfect" tune. Other brands (KZ, BQEYZ come to mind) seem to just rehash the same signature with mild variations. Not necessarily a bad thing if done well, but it does get boring and predictable. Good on TRN for trying something new with almost every release.


----------



## loomisjohnson

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block...
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *BCD HIFI micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...


the headshells on these look exactly like the klipsch x10, although the nozzles and cable are different and these have a dynamic driver and lower impedance than the BA/50ohm klipsch. the klipsch are an old model which is no longer competitive soundwise, but they isolate really well and are incredibly comfortable, so i am tempted by this bcd


----------



## MrDelicious

antdroid said:


> https://www.antdroid.net/2019/06/tin-hifi-p1-planar-iem-extended.html
> 
> Extended Impressions of the Tin P1 Planar IEM


Oof. I really liked the look of the mellow upper mids but that upper treble looks murderous. Pass.


----------



## chinmie

trellus said:


> I found the ES100 too clunky and the wires on my IEM's (discounting the MH755 here, ironically) too long for it to be used like that... that and the cheap little clip on it already broke.   That little Sony dongle looks a helluva lot more practical for shirt-clipping, being thinner and better ergonomics as far as the controls (as in, actually usable from the shirt, hah!)... of course, I'm sure it has puny output and isn't close to a quarter of the value of the ES100, which I love!



usually at home, i just wrap the cables a couple times around my neck. it looks damn ugly, but my wife is used to it 
i never do it like that when i go outside, usually i just roll the cable and tie it with velcro to shorten it

the SBH20 has a short battery life for today's standard, although i rather like the sound as it fattens the mids up compared to my phone's output.


----------



## FastAndClean

so i have my tax returns and i want to buy something in the 500$ range, i was thinking Fiio FH7 or fearless audio s8 freedom, any suggestions are welcome


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Have been using this little thing for awhile. Touch screen is a bit slow and clunky but its small, has a case with a clip, and also has BT features while also having a micro SD slot. I got mine for $20 when it came out. 

Mahdi m260


----------



## 416805

FastAndClean said:


> so i have my tax returns and i want to buy something in the 500$ range, i was thinking Fiio FH7 or fearless audio s8 freedom, any suggestions are welcome



moondrop A8? that the one i can vouch for

S8 Pro many people say its really good value for the price

meanwhile FH7 have weird tone to them and somepart in the mids is recessed.


----------



## audio123 (Jun 20, 2019)

Speaking of portable DACs, here is my iBasso DC01 Unboxing + Quick Impression. It is a true 2.5mm balanced DAC cable adapter with PCM/DSD support and features the AK4493 chipset. Enjoy & happy listening, as always! 







FastAndClean said:


> so i have my tax returns and i want to buy something in the 500$ range, i was thinking Fiio FH7 or fearless audio s8 freedom, any suggestions are welcome


Either Fearless S8 Freedom or iBasso IT04. Cheers! 



chancool said:


> moondrop A8? that the one i can vouch for
> 
> S8 Pro many people say its really good value for the price
> 
> meanwhile FH7 have weird tone to them and somepart in the mids is recessed.


Monndrop A8 is above the 500USD mark though. Cheers!


----------



## FastAndClean

audio123 said:


> Either Fearless S8 Freedom or iBasso IT04. Cheers!
> 
> Monndrop A8 is above the 500USD mark though. Cheers!


i just saw the graph of the S8F and it looks scary to me, with a huge bump in the treble
maybe i should calm down and think a little bit, or save my money, that will be the best thing probably


----------



## durwood (Jun 20, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> It was originally intended to be used with some kind of neck thing  that it came with... @chinmie knows the details.    I think it might also work for an armband player.
> 
> There are two solutions if you need it longer.   I have photos in the mh755 thread or maybe the under $100 thread... I will try to find them so I don't have to upload them again to the server.
> 
> ...



Happened to notice the vent hole is not lined up when put back together on a few of those. Do you notice a change to the bass or is there enough leakage elsewhere you don't notice it. Just wondering if that was by design or just overlooked when reassembling?


----------



## Slater (Jun 20, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> No. All I can see is a black filter. Is that right. Actually they sound OK on reflection. Problem with them is, the cable is so short on one side, you wonder if it's for a hobbit?!



The foam is underneath the black filter. You don’t have to totally remove the black filter; you just lift it up 50-75% with a sewing needle (like how you lift the lid of a toilet), remove the foam piece with tweezers, and gently press the black filter back in place.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> The foam is underneath the black filter. You don’t have to totally remove the black filter; you just lift it up 50-75% with a sewing needle (like how you lift the lid of a toilet), remove the foam piece with tweezers, and gently press the black filter back in place.



I have never lifted the lid with a sewing needle


----------



## ozziecook

Slater said:


> The foam is underneath the black filter. You don’t have to totally remove the black filter; you just lift it up 50-75% with a sewing needle (like how you lift the lid of a toilet), remove the foam piece with tweezers, and gently press the black filter back in place.


Cheers. But how does it affect the sound without it? It's pretty amazing as it is.


----------



## 416805 (Jun 20, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> i just saw the graph of the S8F and it looks scary to me, with a huge bump in the treble
> maybe i should calm down and think a little bit, or save my money, that will be the best thing probably



the freedom is V shaped

Pro is more balanced out in the mids, iirc its more slight u shaped

i do think saving ip for A8 is better. or get some demo session if its available (local group or local shop)

as always demoing will save u from regrets


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> Cheers. But how does it affect the sound without it? It's pretty amazing as it is.



I only took the foam out of one of mine and I liked it but have not a-b'd it with the others.   My husband took the foam out of his and put it back in.    I would leave it as it is if you are happy.  It will get brighter.  There maybe be some variation because the foam in  my husband's pair was half the size of the pieces in mine.


----------



## Slater (Jun 20, 2019)

Bartig said:


> Thank you for these critical, nuanced early impressions. Too many downsides for me - especially the bass section being comparable to T2.



Yeah, that’s what did it for me. But that’s just due to my personal taste, regardless of whether the P1 is totally awesome or not.

I have a bad feeling that due to the hype train a bunch of people are gonna jump on board. But then the same people that were disappointed in the T2’s lean low end will also be disappointed in the P1 for the same reason.

Sure, you can tape over the P1’s vent to increase the low end, but there’s no guarantee it won’t have some other negative side effect.

Taping the vent on the T2 increases the low end, but I think it makes it sound muddy overall. And I found the same thing with the DMG last night. So as with most things, there always seems to be tradeoffs.


----------



## ozziecook

By the way - big shout out to fellow headfier and all round star, @damianryan who I meet up with occasionally to swap gear. He bought me the TFZ Galaxy T2 yesterday as a gift.
You know what. If the No.3 is better than this, it's gotta be some IEM. T2 is quite magnificent. Thanks Damian.


----------



## FastAndClean

i am very curious about Titan 6 but no impressions yet


----------



## FastAndClean

Tin P1 is not looking good - https://www.antdroid.net/2019/06/tin-hifi-p1-planar-iem-extended.html
i like upper treble sparkle but that thing seems overemphasized at 14khz and up


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I have never lifted the lid with a sewing needle



There’s other stuff you can use; anything with a thin and sharp point: a sharp wooden toothpick, thumb tack, syringe needle, diabetic lancet, tip of an Xacto blade, safety pin, straightened staple, hat pin, brooch pin, tie tack, etc


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> I only took the foam out of one of mine and I liked it but have not a-b'd it with the others.   My husband took the foam out of his and put it back in.    I would leave it as it is if you are happy.  It will get brighter.  There maybe be some variation because the foam in  my husband's pair was half the size of the pieces in mine.


I will leave it. I'm not a fan of bright signatures. Might get another pair and remove them, mind!
You guys are in Kent, is that right? I'm in Surrey, next door 
BTW it's my 500th post, I believe. Yo.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> There’s other stuff you can use; anything with a thin and sharp point: a sharp wooden toothpick, thumb tack, syringe needle, diabetic lancet, tip of an Xacto blade, safety pin, straightened staple, hat pin, brooch pin, tie tack, etc



Haha.... you are too serious.  I meant that I had never lifted the lid of a toilet seat with a sewing needle.   Apparently you have

"you just lift it up 50-75% with a sewing needle (like how you lift the lid of a toilet)"


----------



## B9Scrambler

FastAndClean said:


> Tin P1 is not looking good - https://www.antdroid.net/2019/06/tin-hifi-p1-planar-iem-extended.html
> i like upper treble sparkle but that thing seems overemphasized at 14khz and up



lol. And not long ago everyone was ****ing themselves at how good the P1 graphs looked.


----------



## peter123

ozziecook said:


> It's good this ES100 is it? Off topic I know but...does it improve Spotify SQ through iphone?



Fwiw the ES100 was my best source purchase last year and is by far my most used source for over a year now. 

It's one of those rare audio products that everyone seems to like.....


----------



## ozziecook

peter123 said:


> Fwiw the ES100 was my best source purchase last year and is by far my most used source for over a year now.
> 
> It's one of those rare audio products that everyone seems to like.....


Ooo dear. Stop that right now. What do you use it with? Not to lift a toilet seat, I hope


----------



## peter123

ozziecook said:


> Ooo dear. Stop that right now. What do you use it with? Not to lift a toilet seat, I hope



I use it with everything from IEM's to the HD58X. It's only the HD800S, HE560 and my modded T50rp that feels under powered with it. I use the balanced output most of the time.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 20, 2019)

Slater said:


> Nice review. It helped me make a decision regarding the P1.


I side with @Slater. I like your analytical and critical approach because it is helpful for the potential buyer (while appreciating having a few reviews available)...well you are an engineer...

I have read the informed opinions of three competent reviewers so far -- and what I read between the lines:

1. Good that Tin Hifi fixed their tuning before releasing their product (as opposed to other manufacturers lately). But bad that Tin Hifi have to be told by bloggers such basics as to how to extend the sub bass by closing the front vent.
2. Timbre appears not to be perfect...though not much has been written about it (yet).
3. Hard to drive.

What I still would like to know is the general sound signature of a planar...lots of sonic details of the P1 reported but a bit of a Crinacle-style quickie sentence distilling them would be helpful. And, are the earpieces overly heavy (forgive me if I have missed it in a review)?


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> lol. And not long ago everyone was ****ing themselves at how good the P1 graphs looked.


It indicates some "upper sibilance" similar to the Sennheiser IE 40 PRO...splashy cymbals and the likes. Taping the nozzle off by 80-90% with micropore tape will remove it (while typically not affecting bass and midrange). Would be useful if @antdroid did that and then re-measured.


----------



## antdroid (Jun 21, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I side with @Slater. I like your analytical and critical approach because it is helpful for the potential buyer (while appreciating having a few reviews available)...well you are an engineer...
> 
> I have read the informed opinions of three competent reviewers so far -- and what I read between the lines:
> 
> ...





Otto Motor said:


> It indicates some "upper sibilance" similar to the Sennheiser IE 40 PRO...splashy cymbals and the likes. Taping the nozzle off by 80-90% with micropore tape will remove it (while typically not affecting bass and midrange). Would be useful if @antdroid did that and then re-measured.



Planars are typically fast drivers, faster than say a DD (though higher tier DD's are catching up) and generally can sound faster than a BA. It will vary from tuning to tuning and other factors. Low distortion is always another added benefit with planars when done right. One of the benefits of the fast, and low distortion driver is the ability to EQ very easily without added distortion, and cleaner, more detailed qualities. I think the P1 is very good at resolution capability, and it really does impress in that aspect.

I know some folks will want a little more bass warmth than what the P1 offers out of the box. And perhaps some of my artifiact issues I mentioned in my impressions is due to recording defects -- a lot of my music are CD ripped FLAC files, but also did some impressions on Spotify 320Kbps ogg listening too, so perhaps the P1 is very resolute in picking out recording artifacts. But I believe part of it is due to the elevated bass response, since EQing it down removes the issue for me. YMMV as always.

At the end of the day, the P1 is a technically capable IEM with a sound signature that may appeal to a lot of people as I mentioned in my article.


----------



## antdroid

Here's my first version of my Tin P1 EQ setting:


----------



## randomnin (Jun 20, 2019)

MrDelicious said:


> Oof. I really liked the look of the mellow upper mids but that upper treble looks murderous. Pass.


Depends on how far one's hearing extends. If it's till about 15kHz, then it should be very much fine.


chinmie said:


> usually at home, i just wrap the cables a couple times around my neck. it looks damn ugly, but my wife is used to it
> 
> i never do it like that when i go outside, usually i just roll the cable and tie it with velcro to shorten it
> 
> ...


Cable around the neck, huh... A couple times to boot. Reminds me of assassinations, garrottes and all. Very suggestive. Even metallic IEMs force an association to a chance of electrocuting my brain. Tying stuff around my neck is next level 


koikoikoi said:


> When I tried IEM out at e-earphone osaka, I definitely preferred Oxygen to No.3. Then I tried Acoustune hs1650cu and that blew both of these out of the water. I know it's a $600 set but the difference was night and day... I don't think I can settle for a $100-300 chifi knowing what's out there for not THAT much more...





koikoikoi said:


> Well actually I listened to a lot of sets there from $500-2k. Andromeda, Solaris, Hyla, UE18/RR, CanalWorks, Faudio Major, IER-Z1R, Dunu dk4001, etc... The only ones that captured my attention were the Acoustune 1650, Oriolus Reborn/MK2 (lovely), Andromeda/Solaris (solaris is way too big for my asian ears), and Canalworks U12aex (wonderful what 2 BA does in this set).


Looks like you prefer the Harman target. Well, in the very last this tonality/signature is part of the equation.








No.3 graph has more mid-bass bleed, also an earlier treble roll-off and a lower peak. Haven't seen any Oxygen graphs.


----------



## Slater (Jun 20, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Fwiw the ES100 was my best source purchase last year and is by far my most used source for over a year now.
> 
> It's one of those rare audio products that everyone seems to like.....



I wish they’d come out with an updated ‘ES200’ that had 1. A better clip that didn’t break and 2. A microSD slot that allowed you to load ‘local’ music and control that music from the app. It would allow things like 256GB or 512GB cards irrespective of the phone storage, as well as music formats that might not be natively supported natively by the phone (flac, DSD, iso, etc).

It would basically be a unique product that bridged the gap between a dedicated dap and a dedicated phone. IMO it would finally negate the justification most people have for daps.


----------



## peter123 (Jun 20, 2019)

Slater said:


> I wish they’d come out with an updated ‘ES200’ that had 1. A better clip that didn’t break and 2. A microSD slot that allowed you to load ‘local’ music and control that music from the app. It would allow things like 256GB or 512GB cards irrespective of the phone storage, as well as music formats that might not be natively supported natively by the phone (flac, DSD, iso, etc).
> 
> It would basically be a unique product that bridged the gap between a dedicated dap and a dedicated phone. IMO it would finally negate the justification most people have for daps.



Shanling M0 

Edit: I do agree on the clip though. That being said mine lasted for over a year with very heavy every day usage and traveling all over the world.


----------



## B9Scrambler

How do you guys manage to break these clips so easily? My ES100 looks like complete @$$ thanks to all the exterior wear, but is still structurally sound. Did not baby it like I do most things.

(It's bricked now but that's another story...one that involves the startup tune playing double time....quite amusing).


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Sure, you can tape over the P1’s vent to increase the low end, but there’s no guarantee it won’t have some other negative side effect.


P1 is planar, it doesn`t have so big potential to ruin driver by taping the vents as dymanic drivers 

Like one user said before me - it all depends how far Your current hearing response extends to! I`m 35 and I think I can`t hear so sensitive anymore up from 12+kHz (I can hear grasshoppers & crickets fine though), so little boost there actually benefits what I would hear.
I do agree about stock tuning being too bass light but vent-tape mod FR response looks really nice to me.
Also agree about amping need and ppl without it being disappointed. My gear should have enough power to "wake them up", so if I finally get them, I should be ok.
Haven`t pushed buy button yet but still very attempting and when I have money, then might jump for it.


----------



## superuser1

FastAndClean said:


> so i have my tax returns and i want to buy something in the 500$ range, i was thinking Fiio FH7 or fearless audio s8 freedom, any suggestions are welcome


NCM 5v2
You won't look back.


----------



## w0lla (Jun 20, 2019)

so would a ES100 drive (do it justice..) the Tin P1 properly?


----------



## ShabtabQ

SuperLuigi said:


> I've had the same issue, no charity will take them.  All for hygienic reasons it seems which I understand, but also find annoying.  My parent's are going to India in a few weeks so I am giving them all my IEMs and a few earbuds to take down there to donate to a music school.  Let me know if you'd like to donate any of yours as well to them.  My parents will will donate school uniforms, food, and the headphones this time around.




Ahh I'm from India please donate me some earphone.

Like seriously if it's possible and alright.


----------



## Cevisi

w0lla said:


> so would a ES100 drive (do it justice..) the Tin P1 properly?


I think in balanced on high gain it should go easy


----------



## peter123

Cevisi said:


> I think in balanced on high gain it should go easy



I'd also be very surprised if that's not enough. @B9Scrambler should be able to give us the answer


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> I'd also be very surprised if that's not enough. @B9Scrambler should be able to give us the answer



Should but cannot. I refer you to post blah above.


----------



## peter123

B9Scrambler said:


> Should but cannot. I refer you to post blah above.



Ah, sorry I missed that.

Just send me the P1 and I'll check it


----------



## randomnin

ShabtabQ said:


> Ahh I'm from India please donate me some earphone.
> 
> Like seriously if it's possible and alright.


Your image is too bad for attracting charity. By that I mean that you have an IEM that's too expensive in your avatar. I'm so poor I don't even have an avatar   You should choose an avatar with an earphone that's rated F on crinacle's list, maybe that'll help


----------



## antdroid

ES100 with P1 - Source at 100% volume

3.5mm : I'm at a good low listening volume at -15dB (-60dB to +6dB scale) but can definitely get louder if i wanted to.

2.5mm : I'm good at about -15dB volume as well

in both cases -10dB would be my "fun" listening volume. 

so, yea this thing is pushing the ES100, but it can handle it.


----------



## Cevisi

antdroid said:


> ES100 with P1 - Source at 100% volume
> 
> 3.5mm : I'm at a good low listening volume at -15dB (-60dB to +6dB scale) but can definitely get louder if i wanted to.
> 
> ...


Ok on high or low gain ?

Is the sound quality still good if you pushing the es 100 so high are you a high volume or low volume listener

Did you measure these whit or whit or whitout eq on it gets overall quieter if you enable eq

Thanks that you checked that out


----------



## Zerohour88

koikoikoi said:


> Well actually I listened to a lot of sets there from $500-2k. Andromeda, Solaris, Hyla, UE18/RR, CanalWorks, Faudio Major, IER-Z1R, Dunu dk4001, etc... The only ones that captured my attention were the Acoustune 1650, Oriolus Reborn/MK2 (lovely), Andromeda/Solaris (solaris is way too big for my asian ears), and Canalworks U12aex (wonderful what 2 BA does in this set).



I was gonna ask you on that Canalworks. Quite interesting but its so very rare. Also surprised the FAudio Major didn't wow you as much as the 1650 did (those are really good). Hyla CE-5, good mids, I think?



B9Scrambler said:


> Figured I'd drop some subjective impressions on a bunch of budget gear I had a chance to listen to last night. Impressions are based on a couple minutes with each earphone, scanning through bits and pieces of tracks I am intimately familiar with. Keep your grains of salt close by. I'll keep things straight and to the point since fluff is offensive. Let's start with a recent hype train love child.
> 
> Sony MH755: Didn't realize the Harmon curve was intended for bassheads. Mids are weird. Somewhat recessed, fairly lean. Would need more time to nail down what's wrong with it. Treble is clear and detailed, fairly reserved and imo the most enjoyable aspect. Sound stage is generic budget cheapo; i.e. nothing special. Overall somewhat forgettable but enjoyable enough for a generic, consumer friendly tune. Worth the ten bucks, but I'd rather spend half that on the better built and sounding (imo) EDR1, or even the ancient YHC S600 or whatever name it's going by nowadays.
> 
> One thing I got out of this is that TRN is all over the place with their tunes. Not a bad thing because variety is the spice of life, unless of course you feel everything should prescribe to one "perfect" tune. Other brands (KZ, BQEYZ come to mind) seem to just rehash the same signature with mild variations. Not necessarily a bad thing if done well, but it does get boring and predictable. Good on TRN for trying something new with almost every release.



MH755: haha, a friend of mine instantly had the same reaction "whoa, dude, bassy" getting rid of the foam and closing the vent did alleviate the bass a bit for him. Used to thought that I didn't like bass. Turns out I'm just not that bothered by them due to low volume listening and unless its absolutely messy/bloated, I can live with it. Pity the soundstage is really average, imaging is quite good though. Clean, is how I would describe them.

I think trying to nail down 1 sound signature (house sound, as some would call it) and refine it is a much better path to take for a budding company. ZS10 Pro being the culmination of that house sound (even some hardcore KZ hater had to admit it was "not bad, a solid C if it were to be ranked")


----------



## randomnin

antdroid said:


> ES100 with P1 - Source at 100% volume
> 
> 3.5mm : I'm at a good low listening volume at -15dB (-60dB to +6dB scale) but can definitely get louder if i wanted to.
> 
> ...


I don't understand your notation. -xdB of what? What's the resulting volume? Or are those numbers just some player specific markers without any measurements underpinning them?


----------



## antdroid

@randomnin its from ES100 app display.


----------



## SuperLuigi

So you owners of the hifi bcd x10, you all are happy with it so far?  I just finished clearing house on all my headphones(down to 4 total headphones now) and after a purge, I thought might as well try something i've never looked at before.  I've never used anything with its form factor.


----------



## silverfishla

antdroid said:


> ES100 with P1 - Source at 100% volume
> 
> 3.5mm : I'm at a good low listening volume at -15dB (-60dB to +6dB scale) but can definitely get louder if i wanted to.
> 
> ...


I find that planars, in general, like higher output impedence.  Do you find that to be true with these.  Not just power but higher output ratings.


----------



## antdroid

silverfishla said:


> I find that planars, in general, like higher output impedence.  Do you find that to be true with these.  Not just power but higher output ratings.



For the planar over-ears I have experience with, I do find that higher OI amps can help soften some of the edginess of the planar speed and almost act like a tube amp in some ways. This is just a really generalization though, based on a few planar headphones I own. The HE560 for example has an interesting upper mid transition where it has a dip then a big rise. I've read about people having issues with this sound, but I never experienced it using any of my amps, which have been closer to 10 Ohm OI but with plenty of power. It was only when I tried listening to it on the RME ADI-2 DAC with its near 0 output impedance that I experience the bright sound of that region. I don't know if that's totally related to OI or if it's a power issue. The RME ADI-2 DAC is probably the "weakest" desktop amp I've owned since I've gotten the HE560, but it has plenty of power in it. 

So, i am left inconclusive to your question.


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> Nice review. It helped me make a decision regarding the P1.


Did you cop?


----------



## MasterJack

My Alpha & Delta D6 iem's arrived from Drop.com.  I'm obviously not an expert on iem's, owning only the MHA 750 and **** ****.  For whatever it's worth to you all, after ten minutes of listening through the D6's, I can say that the sound signature seems very balanced.  Everything seems to sound very accurate and pleasant.  I don't hear any harsh highs or overly boomy or buzzy lows.  I'm going to allow some "burn in" time and try to compare them a bit with my ****.  I'll see if I can describe the differences.  Separation and sound stage seem very impressive to me, too.  Listening to Medeski, Martin & Wood with the D6 is a real pleasure.  I think the value I received for the price is great.  I'm going to be using the D6 a lot, I can tell.


----------



## chinmie

randomnin said:


> Cable around the neck, huh... A couple times to boot. Reminds me of assassinations, garrottes and all. Very suggestive. Even metallic IEMs force an association to a chance of electrocuting my brain. Tying stuff around my neck is next level



living on the edge (or just me being lazy)


----------



## ShabtabQ

randomnin said:


> Your image is too bad for attracting charity. By that I mean that you have an IEM that's too expensive in your avatar. I'm so poor I don't even have an avatar   You should choose an avatar with an earphone that's rated F on crinacle's list, maybe that'll help



Ay that is some random dp carne default with hai headfi, I'm so poor I never changed my dp.


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> Did you cop?



Cop?


----------



## 416805

Slater said:


> Cop?



cop as in gettim em


----------



## Jupiterknight

Slater said:


> Cop?


 Slang for obtain it.  In old British English "to capture".  In other words.. So did you buy them?


----------



## koikoikoi (Jun 20, 2019)

Zerohour88 said:


> I was gonna ask you on that Canalworks. Quite interesting but its so very rare. Also surprised the FAudio Major didn't wow you as much as the 1650 did (those are really good). Hyla CE-5, good mids, I think?



Faudio, Hyla, etc all sounded good but nothing that I could justify the price tag on for myself. I found a lot of gear at that price range to be either worse than expected or just "good" for me but at a terrible price/performance ratio. Dunu 4001 was shockingly bad to my ears. Really opened my eyes to how it's imperative to try out earphones at this price range before buying, no matter what people say.

CW are beautifully made. Every model they had on display sounded great. I couldn't justify $600-700 on the 2ba set but I spent a long time deliberating though. Even the Acoustune1650 I love I am looking for used. Feeling like (for me at least) the price/perf ratio drops off the cliff around $500-600 msrp


----------



## Slater (Jun 20, 2019)

chancool said:


> cop as in gettim em





Jupiterknight said:


> Slang for obtain it.  In old British English "to capture".  In other words.. So did you buy them?



Ah, gotcha.

I’m personally holding off on the P1 for now. But as I mentioned, that’s not because they’re good or bad, but rather personal preference based on what I think the sound will be. Not to mention I have a ridiculous amount of earphones and really don’t need any more.

I’ve slowly been going down the CIEM path lately. I finally have good ear impressions, and I’ve been practicing building my own IEMs. I’m still in the learning phase though. So if I spend any money on earphones, it would be for CIEMs or equipment/supplies/drivers. Then instead of always chasing a rabbit down a hole and buying IEMs and just not liking the tuning, I’ll be able to dig my own hole and make it exactly what I want.


----------



## trellus

B9Scrambler said:


> How do you guys manage to break these clips so easily? My ES100 looks like complete @$$ thanks to all the exterior wear, but is still structurally sound. Did not baby it like I do most things.
> 
> (It's bricked now but that's another story...one that involves the startup tune playing double time....quite amusing).



No idea, honestly. I almost always kept it in my gym shorts pocket and rarely used the clip but I noticed one time pulling out of my protective case in my gym bag that the clip had broken.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 20, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> Sony MH755: Didn't realize the Harmon curve was intended for bassheads. Mids are weird. Somewhat recessed, fairly lean. Would need more time to nail down what's wrong with it. Treble is clear and detailed, fairly reserved and imo the most enjoyable aspect. Sound stage is generic budget cheapo; i.e. nothing special. Overall somewhat forgettable but enjoyable enough for a generic, consumer friendly tune. Worth the ten bucks, but I'd rather spend half that on the better built and sounding (imo) EDR1, or even the ancient YHC S600 or whatever name it's going by nowadays.



Two days ago I had asked @crinacle to finally rank the MH755 for his list. I let him know that, imo, it is at least as good as the Ikko OH1. And Crinacle did rate it...and I was not surprised by the outcome. Mine is not bassy (you like more mid-bass than me), soundstage is actually pretty big,  it and reproduced some complex Beethoven nonets quite nicely (though bass increased and pushed the midrange somewhat back with amplification). Is yours authentic?


----------



## randomnin

Otto Motor said:


> Two days ago I had asked @crinacle to finally rank the MH755 for his list. I let him know that, imo, it is at least as good as the Ikko OH1. And Crinacle did rate it...and I was not surprised by the outcome. Mine is not bassy (you like more mid-bass than me), soundstage is actually pretty big,  it and reproduced some complex Beethoven nonets quite nicely (though bass increased and pushed the midrange somewhat back with amplification). Is yours authentic?


Now I want to know the dirty secrets of his argumentation for keeping this ranking under wraps for so long. I bet it's juicily scandalous!


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 21, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> so i have my tax returns and i want to buy something in the 500$ range, i was thinking Fiio FH7 or fearless audio s8 freedom, any suggestions are welcome



There'll be a new latest, greatest IEM every other week for the foreseeable future so I've no IEM to recommend but the P2(i) is an exemplary source for the $599 they're asking here. The UI isn't as fluid as Fiio's new M11 but Cowon's Plenue series are tops in the sound (and DSP) department. 

Price slashed ($900 off) on the P2(i) since the newer P2(ii) was released and the more recent Plenue L.
This P2(i) @ $599 has 128gb of internal memory while the P2(ii) @ $1,500 has 256gb. 

P2's are primarily designed for IEM use so if that's your thing then.....


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cowon-plenue-2.22395/





 


 


 

https://www.amazon.com/Cowon-P2-128...owon+Plenue+2&qid=1561088761&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## peter123

MasterJack said:


> My Alpha & Delta D6 iem's arrived from Drop.com.  I'm obviously not an expert on iem's, owning only the MHA 750 and **** ****.  For whatever it's worth to you all, after ten minutes of listening through the D6's, I can say that the sound signature seems very balanced.  Everything seems to sound very accurate and pleasant.  I don't hear any harsh highs or overly boomy or buzzy lows.  I'm going to allow some "burn in" time and try to compare them a bit with my ****.  I'll see if I can describe the differences.  Separation and sound stage seem very impressive to me, too.  Listening to Medeski, Martin & Wood with the D6 is a real pleasure.  I think the value I received for the price is great.  I'm going to be using the D6 a lot, I can tell.



The D6 are excellent. You can try to push the tips back enough to cover the went and see what you think. Personally I prefer them this way but as always YMMV


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block...
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *HIFI BCD micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...




how will u compare this to CCA C10 and C16 which is better?


----------



## Makahl (Jun 21, 2019)

randomnin said:


> Looks like you prefer the Harman target. Well, in the very last this tonality/signature is part of the equation.
> Haven't seen any Oxygen graphs.



Actually, I do believe Oxygen is the closest DD to Harman target, FR graphs:



Spoiler




















Depending on the tip it can sound a bit polite or "dark", but now pairing with medium/wide-bore tips (KPE transparent stock) the sparkle is definitely there and I'd even call it mild bright pairing with DA2 (SMSL idea). Oxygen cured my urge for new IEMs (for now, lol) it just nailed my personal taste.

The Acoustune seems nice but for $600 and not even perfect channel match, idk might the crin's sample it's a lemon but a bit expansive to me atm anyway.


----------



## audio123

Recently, a request to compare Moondrop KXXS/Kanas Pro vs ikko OH10 since the price is quite similar so I AB them directly. Out of these iems, there is a clear winner for me


----------



## snip3r77

audio123 said:


> Recently, a request to compare Moondrop KXXS/Kanas Pro vs ikko OH10 since the price is quite similar so I AB them directly. Out of these iems, there is a clear winner for me



Pls edit your post you have not finish it.


----------



## audio123

snip3r77 said:


> Pls edit your post you have not finish it.


Definitely the ikko OH10 no doubt. From my AB session, the OH10 stands out with its significantly bigger soundstage and fuller sound. Tested out of my S10 with Spotify tracks since not everyone owns a DAP. I hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 21, 2019)

randomnin said:


> Now I want to know the dirty secrets of his argumentation for keeping this ranking under wraps for so long. I bet it's juicily scandalous!


That's actually an interesting point. My argument was the ranking should be released on the grounds of "cultural responsibility", that is not (indirectly) protecting the "expensive" "boutique" companies (not everything expensive is boutique, though)...and also for completeness reason.

As many have recognized, frequently sound quality and pricing show little or no correlation. Many manufacturer pursue "market segmentation". In short, they offer similar-quality products at vastly different prices aiming at different types of consumers (some, like me, are cheap, others have money loose in their pockets). I'll write about it next week in my next review, where market segmentation appears to apply quite "nicely". An old Head-Fier had pointed me to this after having visited an event by a manufacturer who had bluntly admitted to this.

Of course are "expensive" companies not interested in low-price competition. Part of their marketing strategy is appealing to emotions to create impulse buys (ok, all marketing appeals to some extent to emotions). Much of that is done through their packaging ending up in echo chambers all over the internet. As I do not want to participate in this, when reviewing stuff, I totally eliminate such fluff and focus on the technical abilities [another reason is that the unpacking rush is short-lived but not the usage...honeymoon is over very soon]. Also, for the same reason, in most cases, I don't give buying recommendations (only when there is a really strong case). Actually, my next review will contain a clear case of buying or not but for obvious reasons.

Back to the Sony MH755. In order to make sure, I had not fallen victim to hype, I inquired with my "measuring department"/dollar-store audiophile  co-blogger and he wired me this morning: "_Listened again on the bus this morning. No midrange weirdness I can detect, other than some warmth deriving from the elevated bass_" [he is extremely bass sensitive]. This Sony MH755 must be a nightmare for many bloggers as it comes without a box.

Speaking of pricing: I was informed that Moondrop discontinued their Kanas Pro, probably in favour of their new single DD model that costs substantially more...reminiscent of what iBasso did with their iBasso IT01 [actually, the original IT01 remained in their palette]. Now, beat me, but I don't think the Kanas Pro was worth its $180 considering you get a imo better sounding and much better fitting Sennheiser at $99.


----------



## randomnin (Jun 21, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> That's actually an interesting point. My argument was the ranking it should be released on the grounds of "cultural responsibility", that is not (indirectly) protecting the "expensive" "boutique" companies (not everything expensive is boutique, though)...and also for completeness reason.
> 
> As many have recognized, frequently sound quality and pricing show little or no correlation. Many manufacturer pursue "market segmentation". In short, they offer similar-quality products at vastly different prices aiming at different types of consumers (some, like me, are cheap, others have money loose in their pockets). I'll write about it next week in my next review, where market segmentation appears to apply quite "nicely". An old Head-Fier had pointed me to this after having visited an event by a manufacturer who had bluntly admitted to this.
> 
> ...


Good points. I see you're really going for the market's throat here, underscoring your intent with that ominous avatar of yours. The jigsaw pieces are falling into place. I'd guess we could leave @crinacle be, since he published the rating in the end. But that omission was a hole in his credibility, at least in my eyes.

Also, IEMs are in an especially intractable position, luckily for the suppliers, because there isn't a good way to do blind tests with them. Since measurements that encompass all characteristics of sound and psychoacoustics don't exist, and no blind tests either, it's a good ground for advertising a lot of things unchecked.

The IE 40 PRO looks very alluring, given your endorsement and the stellar THD measurements available on Rtings.com. I think I'll put them at the top of my wishlist, along with Massdrop Plus.


----------



## ozziecook

Ordered the extension for the Sony MH755 yesterday. Arrived today and in place. @Otto Motor is correct. This is some iem. Warm yes, but no significant bleed into mids...rich yet detailed. Very pleasing.


----------



## durwood (Jun 21, 2019)

randomnin said:


> I'd guess we could leave @crinacle be, since he published the rating in the end. But that omission was a hole in his credibility, at least in my eyes.



Nah, I think he was just trying to avoid inciting a riot-I mean look at how ridiculous it looks sitting amongst the neighbors. I inquired a long time ago since I was curious where it sat considering I have barely dipped my toe into the "expensive" realm, and he kindly gave it the same rating in private. While it may look cheap, it follows the KISS mentality and some of the "tech" is so simple:
1) plastic barrel style that is light and comfortable and easy to open but not fall apart
2) simple screen mesh to dampen peak at ~3Khz and harmonics/secondary peak at 6Khz.
3) eartips that stick
4) can easily handle power while maintaining low distortion but also works great with low powered devices
5) Easily modable
6) Simple non-flashly black or white color

I can see why some might think the bass is too much or might sound muddy since the level is halfway to basshead status, and it is skewed towards subbass vs midbass but it makes all my KZ's sound unrefined (I still have a love for my KZ favorites though) and most of my chifi as well. I don't think this was an accident, Sony just failed at marketing this thing to our bargain hunter delight until they are gone forever. It is a fun sounding IEM.


----------



## snip3r77

ozziecook said:


> Ordered the extension for the Sony MH755 yesterday. Arrived today and in place. @Otto Motor is correct. This is some iem. Warm yes, but no significant bleed into mids...rich yet detailed. Very pleasing.



where did you get the iem + extension?


----------



## Zerohour88

durwood said:


> Nah, I think he was just trying to avoid inciting a riot-I mean look at how ridiculous it looks sitting amongst the neighbors. I inquired a long time ago since I was curious where it sat considering I have barely dipped my toe into the "expensive" realm, and he kindly gave it the same rating in private. While it may look cheap, it follows the KISS mentality and some of the "tech" is so simple:
> 1) plastic barrel style that is light and comfortable and easy to open but not fall apart
> 2) simple screen mesh to dampen peak at ~3Khz and harmonics/secondary peak at 6Khz.
> 3) eartips that stick
> ...



the MH755 is bundled together with their Bluetooth dongles, not really something easily purchasable officially. Not something they can market "hey, buy our Bluetooth stuff, it has a really great earphone bundled together". The reason there are lots of fakes out there even before crin hyped it up is still a mystery. The fact that you need to buy an extension/mod it to be usable and be careful to avoid fakes is still why I can't recommend it to "normal" friends.

seeing as how his rating is based on "sound quality", it really drives home that preference doesn't necessarily correlate with how good something is. You can test a TOTL IEM and still hate it because its not your "preferred" sound sig.

Funny thing, if you look at the table, you can see the Shure SE846 above at usd$1k ranked the same as the measly usd$8 MH755. Tested both and I can't really tell you which I prefer. I do like the bass on the SE846 more though.


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> how will u compare this to CCA C10 and C16 which is better?


I hear them slightly better than both on a technical level nick-picking cleaner details as I listen along through different genres. The C10 does present a similar coherent and 3D-like holographic signature, while the C16 tries to hang tough with its openly higher pitched clear midrange. But, overall the BCD sounds more raw and realistic every time I swapped between listening sessions making them completely competitive to higher costing models at such an incredible low price, IMHO.
...Yes, they are that good! 

-Clear


----------



## ozziecook

snip3r77 said:


> where did you get the iem + extension?


I'm in Uk and was given this link to the Sonys:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Orig...var=502184198168&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 

And on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00LM6JX5Y/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
(apologues for the long links)


----------



## mbwilson111

audio123 said:


> Definitely the ikko OH10 no doubt. From my AB session, the OH10 stands out with its significantly bigger soundstage and fuller sound. Tested out of my S10 with Spotify tracks since not everyone owns a DAP. I hope this helps. Cheers!



But for someone with a good dap would the result be different?


----------



## audio123

mbwilson111 said:


> But for someone with a good dap would the result be different?


Some IEMs such as the Campfire Atlas & Sennheiser IE800s scales with more power. Cheers!


----------



## mbwilson111

Zerohour88 said:


> The fact that you need to buy an extension/mod it to be usable and be careful to avoid fakes is still why I can't recommend it to "normal" friends.




What you can do is buy a few, determine that they are not fakes, recable them  and gift them to your friends


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Mine is not bassy (you like more mid-bass than me), soundstage is actually pretty big,  it and reproduced some complex Beethoven nonets quite nicely (though bass increased and pushed the midrange somewhat back with amplification). Is yours authentic?



As mentioned at the start of the post, it's not mine, they were used for a brief period, and to take the impressions with a grain of salt. Sorry if you missed all that. Will bold next time to draw your attention. Should be authentic though since they purchased through the links provided by others who bought legit units. And, it was used with an amplifier so sure, we will say that explains the, uh...generous low end. Maybe I'm more sensitive to bass than you.



Otto Motor said:


> Back to the Sony MH755. In order to make sure I had not fallen victim to hype, I inquired with my "measuring department"/dollar-store audiophile  co-blogger and he wired me this morning: "_Listened again on the bus this morning. No midrange weirdness I can detect, other than some warmth deriving from the elevated bass_" [he is extremely bass sensitive]. This Sony MH755 must be a nightmare for many bloggers as it comes without a box.



Lol! You are a spicy boy. Will agree that a bus is a great place to test sound quality. Nothing there that could affect anything. Apparently clearly outlined subjective impressions that sway from your thoughts irk you, and as usual you pick and choose segments here and there that support your agenda. Keep up the good work. Looking forward to your next review. As is, I'll stick with my summary; "...Overall somewhat forgettable but enjoyable enough for a generic, consumer friendly tune. Worth the ten bucks...".


----------



## audio123

My take on the latest King from TFZ, King III Review. Enjoy!


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 21, 2019)

audio123 said:


> My take on the latest King from TFZ, King III Review. Enjoy!


is it better than the regular TFZ NO.3? it uses the same driver


----------



## durwood (Jun 21, 2019)

Zerohour88 said:


> the MH755 is bundled together with their Bluetooth dongles, not really something easily purchasable officially. Not something they can market "hey, buy our Bluetooth stuff, it has a really great earphone bundled together".


Well the bluetooth bundles were in normal retails stores in the US, and since consumer stuff was going the way of bluetooth that is what they came up-maybe they missed their mark. The sbh24/sbh56 is a couple of years old already if I am not mistaken. They could easily put this in a fancy barrel type shell made of shiny blingy heavy metal (color of choice for 2019 apparently) add detachable mmcx cables of braided fancy wires and sell it for more than the bluetooth kits were and people would buy it is what I meant. It appears Sony misjudged their market and ended up with lots of extra earphones without bluetooth adapters and just liquidated it...I am guessing because these things are everywhere.



> The reason there are lots of fakes out there even before crin hyped it up is still a mystery.


 true true, it doesn't appear the white ones were faked for some reason only the black colored ones which makes it even more strange. Someone fact check me if I am wrong on the white colored ones.



> The fact that you need to buy an extension/mod it to be usable and be careful to avoid fakes is still why I can't recommend it to "normal" friends.



I would have no problem recommending it, buying the from the legit ebay vendors I have bought from, then telling them which cable to buy and offereing to modify it for them if they were into this sort of thing.



> seeing as how his rating is based on "sound quality", it really drives home that preference doesn't necessarily correlate with how good something is. You can test a TOTL IEM and still hate it because its not your "preferred" sound sig.


I don't need to defend him, but I can also see that there is no set signature that dominates his list. Everyone has a bias, and it is very hard to remove that bias from observations.



> Funny thing, if you look at the table, you can see the Shure SE846 above at usd$1k ranked the same as the measly usd$8 MH755. Tested both and I can't really tell you which I prefer. I do like the bass on the SE846 more though.


Yes indeed, paradox of choice. It is the reason we are all here some of us with way more IEM's than ears. Too many choices, too many to like.


----------



## PeterDLai

audio123 said:


> Definitely the ikko OH10 no doubt. From my AB session, the OH10 stands out with its significantly bigger soundstage and fuller sound. Tested out of my S10 with Spotify tracks since not everyone owns a DAP. I hope this helps. Cheers!



Can you briefly compare the ikko OH10 to the TFZ No.3/No.3 Ti? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cevisi

audio123 said:


> Definitely the ikko OH10 no doubt. From my AB session, the OH10 stands out with its significantly bigger soundstage and fuller sound. Tested out of my S10 with Spotify tracks since not everyone owns a DAP. I hope this helps. Cheers!


Praise the new king of chi fi yesterday it was tin p1


----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


> Praise the new king of chi fi yesterday it was tin p1



I wonder what it will be next week?


----------



## mbwilson111

Does there need to be a king?  Will everyone agree?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

House BQEYZ


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jun 21, 2019)

durwood said:


> Well the bluetooth bundles were in normal retails stores in the US, and since consumer stuff was going the way of bluetooth that is what they came up-maybe they missed their mark. The sbh24/sbh56 is a couple of years old already if I am not mistaken. They could easily put this in a fancy barrel type shell made of shiny blingy heavy metal (color of choice for 2019 apparently) add detachable mmcx cables of braided fancy wires and sell it for more than the bluetooth kits were and people would buy it is what I meant. It appears Sony misjudged their market and ended up with lots of extra earphones without bluetooth adapters and just liquidated it...I am guessing because these things are everywhere.
> 
> true true, it doesn't appear the white ones were faked for some reason only the black colored ones which makes it even more strange. Someone fact check me if I am wrong on the white colored ones.
> 
> ...



Sony doesn't do budget, especially one as "accidental" as the MH755. They have enough lineups in their audio products (the N3, M7, M9, even the Z1R), enough margins there without resorting to cheapo earbuds.

There are fake white ones, some reported that (not quite as easy to get white as fakes compare to black which is almost always fake). Reason there's a surplus is the usual, I suspect, which is manufacturing being dumped to China and the might of manufacturing just took over. I would suggest one theory is that some companies being contracted to manufacture it took the easy way out and just made fakes for Sony instead of the actual thing to cut cost.

Normal here means people who won't bother buying from ebay for stuff like this. Everyone else, ofc. I just suggest stuff easily purchasable from vendor sites locally. Modding it for them would suggest I want to go that extra hassle, lol. Maybe if I'm in the mood for some extra cash, selling off modded MH755.



mbwilson111 said:


> Does there need to be a king?  Will everyone agree?



easy, king of chifi is and always will be qdc until another brand dethrones it, which is awfully taking a long time. I still long for that 8sh


----------



## CactusPete23

mbwilson111 said:


> Does there need to be a king?  Will everyone agree?


Coming Soon, " Game of 'Phones ! "        ... Maybe not as popular as Game of Thrones; But never ending and more expensive for viewers !


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Does there need to be a king?  Will everyone agree?



It’s just a game of thrones


----------



## Cevisi (Jun 21, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 21, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> As mentioned at the start of the post, it's not mine, they were used for a brief period, and to take the impressions with a grain of salt. Sorry if you missed all that. Will bold next time to draw your attention. Should be authentic though since they purchased through the links provided by others who bought legit units. And, it was used with an amplifier so sure, we will say that explains the, uh...generous low end. Maybe I'm more sensitive to bass than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! You are a spicy boy. Will agree that a bus is a great place to test sound quality. Nothing there that could affect anything. Apparently clearly outlined subjective impressions that sway from your thoughts irk you, and as usual you pick and choose segments here and there that support your agenda. Keep up the good work. Looking forward to your next review. As is, I'll stick with my summary; "...Overall somewhat forgettable but enjoyable enough for a generic, consumer friendly tune. Worth the ten bucks...".


And what do we learn from this discussion (other than that it has become personal)? There can be vastly different opinions on a product. As another example, I remember the Astrotec Delphinus, which became your go-to at the time, then I read Crinacle's ranking. Or the Brainwavz Koel/new Brainwavz B200. Etc. etc. Good that there is alway a broad body of reviews/opinions the reader can choose from.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> I hear them slightly better than both on a technical level nick-picking cleaner details as I listen along through different genres. The C10 does present a similar coherent and 3D-like holographic signature, while the C16 tries to hang tough with its openly higher pitched clear midrange. But, overall the BCD sounds more raw and realistic every time I swapped between listening sessions making them completely competitive to higher costing models at such an incredible low price, IMHO.
> ...Yes, they are that good!
> 
> -Clear


Thanks for the input.

THe BCD IEMS come with a detachable cable? any other potential quality issues?


----------



## SweetEars

Zerohour88 said:


> I'm quite amazed you found that seller, since there's no BCD stated anywhere on that listing. I just searched BCD and found this seller (where I got it from, also hundreds of purchase made on the link, felt safer):
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.415fe9c6kBukgX&id=583143773163


the link above does it say 48 yuan ? thats less than a dollar USD.. are u sure?


----------



## Jupiterknight

SweetEars said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> THe BCD IEMS come with a detachable cable? any other potential quality issues?


 
Fixed cable.  I purchased a pair from Ebay seller. The pair I received that was not in correct phase and unfortunately not possible to recable it and fix this issue.  So there might be some QC issues, well, yes,  but then again what else to expect for the relative few $$.  So if you buy a pair, ask them to check correct phasing before shipping them to you!


----------



## audio123 (Jun 21, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> is it better than the regular TFZ NO.3? it uses the same driver


The No.3 is definitely more energetic sounding than the King III. The King III has a smoother presentation. It boils down to your preferences. Cheers! 



PeterDLai said:


> Can you briefly compare the ikko OH10 to the TFZ No.3/No.3 Ti? Thanks in advance!


For the bass, No.3 Ti is fuller sounding with a weighted rumble while the OH10 has a more agile expression. The midrange of No.3 Ti is thicker sounding than the OH10 with more vocals presence. The treble on the OH10 is crispier with more sparkle than the No.3 Ti. The soundstage of No.3 Ti is bigger. Cheers! 



Cevisi said:


> Praise the new king of chi fi yesterday it was tin p1


May I suggest the real kings of chi fi for you - QDC Anole VX or Fearless Y2K-G10


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 22, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> I'm in Uk and was given this link to the Sonys:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Orig...var=502184198168&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> And on Amazon:
> ...


That's where mine came from - note 100% positive seller:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/332195504187?ul_noapp=true



Slater said:


> I wonder what it will be next week?


Dunno what will happen next week, but for tomorrow only I recommend some pictures of the Moondrop Crescent.


----------



## RedJohn456 (Jun 22, 2019)

This single BA IEM has me in a tizzy - the KBEAR F1. Granted, it was a sample, but at $35 it sounds amazing. The F1 seals like a mofo and looks badass too. Detailed, articulate and balanced top to bottom. The bass is taut and articulate, the midrange is lush and musical and the top end is clear and articulate without feeling splashy or bright. This one is a keeper boys, I can see this being an excellent commuting IEM and something to really isolate yourself with at home. From your loud significant other for example lol

edit: forgot the link lol https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007931647.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.242f4c4dI3HQS9


----------



## Zerohour88

SweetEars said:


> the link above does it say 48 yuan ? thats less than a dollar USD.. are u sure?



48 yuan converts to around 7 usd, yes. Already got them, you can also see the hundreds of confirmed purchase and reviews there.


----------



## DBaldock9

Jupiterknight said:


> Fixed cable.  I purchased a pair from Ebay seller. The pair I received that was not in correct phase and unfortunately not possible to recable it and fix this issue.  So there might be some QC issues, well, yes,  but then again what else to expect for the relative few $$.  So if you buy a pair, ask them to check correct phasing before shipping them to you!



I received my set of HiFi BCD X10 earphones in the mail today, and found that they were also mis-wired.
Fortunately, they're in-phase - but the wires going to the Tip and Ring1 of the 3.5mm TRRS plug are swapped - so Left is Right, and Right is Left.


----------



## Jupiterknight

DBaldock9 said:


> I received my set of HiFi BCD X10 earphones in the mail today, and found that they were also mis-wired.
> Fortunately, they're in-phase - but the wires going to the Tip and Ring1 of the 3.5mm TRRS plug are swapped - so Left is Right, and Right is Left.


I bet it was the same person soldering our two units, maybe it was his first day at work   Anyhow, apparently there are some QC issues and maybe with more than the average 5% of units!


----------



## SweetEars

SweetEars said:


> the link above does it say 48 yuan ? thats less than a dollar USD.. are u sure?


the website is in japanese/chinese? i can't seem to register to purchase it? how do u do it?


----------



## Tamerlan

Jupiterknight said:


> Fixed cable.  I purchased a pair from Ebay seller. The pair I received that was not in correct phase and unfortunately not possible to recable it and fix this issue.  So there might be some QC issues, well, yes,  but then again what else to expect for the relative few $$.  So if you buy a pair, ask them to check correct phasing before shipping them to you!



the problem is in phasing. problem in the chip near the button. I think there is a resistor or capacitor heated up there. the resistance increases and the phase is lost. if nothing is done an hour or two, the phases return to the previous 0 state. if there is a problem I think you need to cut a chip with a button.


SweetEars said:


> the link above does it say 48 yuan ? thats less than a dollar USD.. are u sure?



I was looking for good hunters, not looking for images. I was the pioneer of this model. my supplier does not have such serious quality problems all 100% of the models correspond to the phase. this supplier sold me 12 packs at a price of 10 for 500 yuan. The current problem is not serious. the build quality is excellent as for $ 6. Engineering problem when designing a chip button. It is easily solved and, at first, the sound is even without phase shift. After overheating the chip (capacitor or resistor), the sound loses the phase. the problem is easily solved. you need to rest a couple of hours and everything returns to 0.


----------



## peter123

Tamerlan said:


> the problem is in phasing. problem in the chip near the button. I think there is a resistor or capacitor heated up there. the resistance increases and the phase is lost. if nothing is done an hour or two, the phases return to the previous 0 state. if there is a problem I think you need to cut a chip with a button.
> 
> 
> I was looking for good hunters, not looking for images. I was the pioneer of this model. my supplier does not have such serious quality problems all 100% of the models correspond to the phase. this supplier sold me 12 packs at a price of 10 for 500 yuan. The current problem is not serious. the build quality is excellent as for $ 6. Engineering problem when designing a chip button. It is easily solved and, at first, the sound is even without phase shift. After overheating the chip (capacitor or resistor), the sound loses the phase. the problem is easily solved. you need to rest a couple of hours and everything returns to 0.



I'm having a hard time understanding everything you're saying but if you don't consider that a iem that needs some hours of rest every once in a while to perform normal is seriously flawed then good for you. I think most people will have a different perspective though.....


----------



## NeonHD

Otto Motor said:


> That's where mine came from - note 100% positive seller:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/332195504187?ul_noapp=true



Linking to the US eBay site when you're a Canadian, eh? I do that too lol.


----------



## Cevisi

audio123 said:


> May I suggest the real kings of chi fi for you - QDC Anole VX or Fearless Y2K-G10



They are more like the princess you will never get


----------



## Zerohour88

SweetEars said:


> the website is in japanese/chinese? i can't seem to register to purchase it? how do u do it?



You can use google translate. That part's easy enough when you get used to it. Just make sure they can ship to your country and that you have a payment method available for them.


----------



## randomnin

Otto Motor said:


> That's where mine came from - note 100% positive seller:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/332195504187?ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> Dunno what will happen next week, but for tomorrow only I recommend some pictures of the Moondrop Crescent.


Okay, with the talk of counterfeits again, I want to check anew - are the hidden numbers on the tag supposed to be very hard to notice? They're less shiny than those on MH750's tag. Also, the tag freely moves on the wire and the black stuff around the wire on the tag rubs off after a while of use. Is this everyone's experience with their "originals"?


----------



## Slater (Jun 22, 2019)

randomnin said:


> Okay, with the talk of counterfeits again, I want to check anew - are the hidden numbers on the tag supposed to be very hard to notice? They're less shiny than those on MH750's tag. Also, the tag freely moves on the wire and the black stuff around the wire on the tag rubs off after a while of use. Is this everyone's experience with their "originals"?



Since tags and labels can be faked, the best way to verify fake or genuine is to pop open the shell and look at the driver. All it takes is 10 seconds of time, and a wooden toothpick (ideally), sewing needle, thumb tack, safety pin, etc.


----------



## randomnin (Jun 22, 2019)

I guess it's time to post my first photos, ugly as they are. At least fulfilling the mandates of functionalism, hopefully.


Spoiler: Photos of MH755 innards and tags.



Bought here, price incl. shipping 4.99USD: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-SONY-MH755-Headset-Earphone-for-SBH50-SBH20-SBH52/283470015701









This one is the tag on the one I used and opened up. As seen by the butchered tag and barely visible single digit.







Edit: original according to @Slater et al. who posted below. Might be the best price out there, came to Europe in a week, pretty fast for stuff from the Chicom-land.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

randomnin said:


> I guess it's time to post my first photos, ugly as they are. At least fulfilling the mandates of functionalism, hopefully.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos of MH755 innards and tags.
> ...


Your good. You like em?


----------



## randomnin

BadReligionPunk said:


> Your good. You like em?


Yes, I do like them. Being the proponent of equalisation I am, this is the IEM I equalise the least. Maybe even no equalisation, still not 100% sure what's best.


----------



## Otto Motor

I attempted to test the statement the MH755 have a typical $10 iem's soundstage. The reason why I found this interesting is because I have always tried to understand what sets an  $10 earphone apart from a more expensive one in terms of soundstage. This goes back to the days of the DZAT DF10, Einsear T2, and Tennmak Dulcimer in comparison to my Sennheiser Momentum in-ear or CX 5.00. And it took me a long time to come up with the "working model" that the cheapo generally mainly have a lower soundstage...whether I got that right is another question. Every model needs to be tested...

These cheapos are typically single DDs which have a wider than deep stage compared to multis and hybrids...but this also is valid (to some extent) for the more expensive DDs.

In theory, the stage should "open up" in the expensive models.

So, first, I detected a "low" (= not very high) but rather wide and not so deep soundstage in the MH755...I am not sure whether this was free of bias. Then I tried the Kinboofi MK4  (four BAs)...which had a clearer sound but not much of a bigger stage (again, it was early in the morning). And then the Ultimate Ears 900s (four BAs) didn't improve things either. In the end, the only thing that was clear to me was that the MH755 had a very good tonal accuracy. I'll have to try again.

General opinions on soundstage?


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> I attempted to test the statement the MH755 have a typical $10 iem's soundstage. The reason why I found this interesting is because I have always tried to understand what sets an  $10 earphone apart from a more expensive one in terms of soundstage. This goes back to the days of the DZAT DF10, Einsear T2, and Tennmak Dulcimer in comparison to my Sennheiser Momentum in-ear or CX 5.00. And it took me a long time to come up with the "working model" that the cheapo generally mainly have a lower soundstage...whether I got that right is another question. Every model needs to be tested...
> 
> These cheapos are typically single DDs which have a wider than deep stage compared to multis and hybrids...but this also is valid (to some extent) for the more expensive DDs.
> 
> ...


i don't think that price is the factor of soundstage size, i have some old Audio Technica CKH9, half earbud half in ear with very large driver (13.5mm) and V shaped response, it has very large soundstage, very very large, and is not expensive, i think the price is around 70$, all comes to design, tuning and drivers


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 22, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> i don't think that price is the factor of soundstage size, i have some old Audio Technica CKH9, half earbud half in ear with very large driver (13.5mm) and V shaped response, it has very large soundstage, very very large, and is not expensive, i think the price is around 70$, all comes to design, tuning and drivers


I wonder whether it is _in some cases_ imagination based on bias whether an expensive earphone is better than a cheap one: again, I paid >$100 for the Sennheiser in-ear Momentum, therefore I wonder whether I could admit to myself that the $20 DZAT DF10 sounded equally good or even better. A blind test would have helped. I am not sure over two years later whether the Senns are really better. But I expect the Senns to be better because they were so much more expensive. In this context, can lavish packaging/accessorization do the same: convince us that the product is as good as its presentation?

The Inpher Fuqing at $3.19 (that's what I paid) is allegedly the best-selling earphones at aliexpress. And I can't find much wrong with it...sure it is V-shaped etc. but it works on the (!) bus...well the bass...


----------



## randomnin

Otto Motor said:


> I attempted to test the statement the MH755 have a typical $10 iem's soundstage. The reason why I found this interesting is because I have always tried to understand what sets an  $10 earphone apart from a more expensive one in terms of soundstage. This goes back to the days of the DZAT DF10, Einsear T2, and Tennmak Dulcimer in comparison to my Sennheiser Momentum in-ear or CX 5.00. And it took me a long time to come up with the "working model" that the cheapo generally mainly have a lower soundstage...whether I got that right is another question. Every model needs to be tested...
> 
> These cheapos are typically single DDs which have a wider than deep stage compared to multis and hybrids...but this also is valid (to some extent) for the more expensive DDs.
> 
> ...


I support the Rtings.com position, which is that all in-ear types have virtually indistinguishably poor soundstages due to lack of interaction with the outer ear. I take every IEM soundstage description as bull dung.

I also subscribe to their approach on measuring imaging, but I'd add the effect of the source's stereo crosstalk.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> I wonder whether it is often imagination based on bias whether an expensive earphone is better than a cheap one: again, I paid >$100 for the Sennheiser in-ear Momentum, therefore I wonder whether I could admit to myself that the $20 DZAT DF10 sounded equally good or even better. A blind test would have helped. I am not sure over two years later whether the Senns are really better. But I expect the Senns to be better because they were so much more expensive. In this context, can lavish packaging/accessorization do the same: convince us that the product is as good as its presentation?


i don't know but my most expensive earphones (ER4S, HQ10) are the best in my collection, the Hisenior B5+ is close though, at 1/3 of the price


----------



## Slater

randomnin said:


> I guess it's time to post my first photos, ugly as they are. At least fulfilling the mandates of functionalism, hopefully.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos of MH755 innards and tags.
> ...



Yeah, those are genuine. You can tell from the 1st photo showing the driver.


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> i don't know but my most expensive earphones (ER4S, HQ10) are the best in my collection, the Hisenior B5+ is close though, at 1/3 of the price


The Etys are an institution, though.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> The Etys are an institution, though.


i use them as a tool most of the time, however with high quality recordings they are very pleasant to listen to, but i am a fan of doom metal and drum and bass, not a very good types of music for them


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> t i am a fan of doom metal and drum and bass, not a very good types of music for them



This may explain why I feel no need to EQ the TRN X6 and you do.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> This may explain why I feel no need to EQ the TRN X6 and you do.


yes, i EQ a lot of my earphones, probably i am a basshead but i enjoy very neutral earphones as well, mid forward also, so i am not sure


----------



## BadReligionPunk

randomnin said:


> I support the Rtings.com position, which is that all in-ear types have virtually indistinguishably poor soundstages due to lack of interaction with the outer ear. I take every IEM soundstage description as bull dung.
> 
> I also subscribe to their approach on measuring imaging, but I'd add the effect of the source's stereo crosstalk.


I mostly agree with this as well. Its like arguing whose minivan is fastest. Some will be faster then others but its still a minivan. 

I also have often pondered if some IEMS larger stage compared to others were a result of reverberation inside the shell, which would thicken of the tone and make everything sound larger. I dunno. I'm not really smart enough to talk about though.


----------



## randomnin

FastAndClean said:


> i use them as a tool most of the time, however with high quality recordings they are very pleasant to listen to, but i am a fan of doom metal and drum and bass, not a very good types of music for them





FastAndClean said:


> yes, i EQ a lot of my earphones, probably i am a basshead but i enjoy very neutral earphones as well, mid forward also, so i am not sure


Okay, I thought your first post was weird about swapping IEMs based on music genre, but decided to not say anything, however, your admission of using equalisers a lot makes it too disjointed. Etys are technically better than most things, however, it might be that the signature is unpleasant for some kind of music. But if you equalise then that problem disappears; plus you get the best isolation out there. The only issue might be comfort, yet that's obviously not what you referred to. So what is it that makes Etys (after equalising) worse for lower quality recordings and doom metal?


----------



## FastAndClean

randomnin said:


> Okay, I thought your first post was weird about swapping IEMs based on music genre, but decided to not say anything, however, your admission of using equalisers a lot makes it too disjointed. Etys are technically better than most things, however, it might be that the signature is unpleasant for some kind of music. But if you equalise then that problem disappears; plus you get the best isolation out there. The only issue might be comfort, yet that's obviously not what you referred to. So what is it that makes Etys (after equalising) worse for lower quality recordings and doom metal?


first reason - upper treble spike and forward upper mids makes them not good for metal (for me), i listen at high volumes, for metal i prefer something darker and with less treble and upper mids, second reason -  ER4S has one BA driver, the bass can be boosted for those types of music but dynamic drivers or multi BA earphones with more than one woofer respond better to bass EQ at high volumes


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> I wonder what it will be next week?


Maybe, it will be MT100 versus Tin PIN1? 


Hopefully, mines will arrive next week in time for my birthday, thanks to my wife!  

 ...My first Planars!


----------



## darmanastartes

My long-overdue Tanchjim Oxygen review is up on Head-Fi and on my blog!


----------



## JohnNick

[QUOTE = "Carlsan, post: 15015892, member: 118700"] Alguém já experimentou ou ouviu o AUDIOSENSE T800? [/ QUOTE]

Unfortunately the group has not yet discovered this inear. A friend bought it and I was so impressed that I made my order. As soon as I arrive I will make the first impressions.


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> I wonder whether it is _in some cases_ imagination based on bias whether an expensive earphone is better than a cheap one: again, I paid >$100 for the Sennheiser in-ear Momentum, therefore I wonder whether I could admit to myself that the $20 DZAT DF10 sounded equally good or even better. A blind test would have helped. I am not sure over two years later whether the Senns are really better. But I expect the Senns to be better because they were so much more expensive. In this context, can lavish packaging/accessorization do the same: convince us that the product is as good as its presentation?
> 
> The Inpher Fuqing at $3.19 (that's what I paid) is allegedly the best-selling earphones at aliexpress. And I can't find much wrong with it...sure it is V-shaped etc. but it works on the (!) bus...well the bass...


If you have a t2 or any sub $50
Chifi should I be bothered with mh755


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> I wonder whether it is _in some cases_ imagination based on bias whether an expensive earphone is better than a cheap one: again, I paid >$100 for the Sennheiser in-ear Momentum, therefore I wonder whether I could admit to myself that the $20 DZAT DF10 sounded equally good or even better. A blind test would have helped. I am not sure over two years later whether the Senns are really better. But I expect the Senns to be better because they were so much more expensive. In this context, can lavish packaging/accessorization do the same: convince us that the product is as good as its presentation?
> 
> The Inpher Fuqing at $3.19 (that's what I paid) is allegedly the best-selling earphones at aliexpress. And I can't find much wrong with it...sure it is V-shaped etc. but it works on the (!) bus...well the bass...


If you have a t2 or any sub $50
Chifi should I be bothered with mh755


----------



## pstickne (Jun 22, 2019)

audio123 said:


> Definitely the ikko OH10 no doubt. From my AB session, the OH10 stands out with its significantly bigger soundstage and fuller sound. Tested out of my S10 with Spotify tracks since not everyone owns a DAP. I hope this helps. Cheers!



I have the OH10 and find the sound is waaaaay WAAAAAAAAY laid back, even with a pair of Spiral Dots. It's has "full sound" in low/lower-mid and higher-mid sinks right in.. it's a bit disconcerting with classic rock, especially where power ballads become almost lullabies. Also definitely not recommend for classical 

My other (admitted to) IEMs are pure-BA K10U's, so a huge difference in drivers and tuning. The OH10 with DD win hands-down in how dense the low is (although the K10U's have better sub differentiation do to how comparatively lean they are in the lows), and then OH10 music falls out in any high-mids and vocals. It would be interesting to see how these respond to an aggressive high-mid EQ.

That said, the OH10's are much easier to fall asleep to music in/with. Definitely not going back to pure-BA designs after this and I can see how people who listen to mostly EDM-esque music might really like the OH10.


----------



## Otto Motor

snip3r77 said:


> If you have a t2 or any sub $50
> Chifi should I be bothered with mh755


Yes. 2 reasons: the MH755 costs $7 and the T2 has a totally different sound. Not much risk involved.


----------



## pstickne

Otto Motor said:


> .. must be a nightmare for many bloggers as it comes without a box.



Uhg, all these reviews. I skip the 'unboxing' and 'accessory' review sections. The only parts of interest to me are comfort and sound _comparisons_. I also skip sections on 'cable pairings'.


----------



## Cevisi

pstickne said:


> Uhg, all these reviews. I skip the 'unboxing' and 'accessory' review sections. The only parts of interest to me are comfort and sound _comparisons_. I also skip sections on 'cable pairings'.


Lol same


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> Yes. 2 reasons: the MH755 costs $7 and the T2 has a totally different sound. Not much risk involved.



Of course I have V-shaped fun chi-fis too


----------



## B9Scrambler

pstickne said:


> Uhg, all these reviews. I skip the 'unboxing' and 'accessory' review sections. The only parts of interest to me are comfort and sound _comparisons_. I also skip sections on 'cable pairings'.



That's why reviews that post content in neatly labeled sections are nice. You can skip to what you care about. Reviewers could always take a cursory glance at a product and only cover a small portion of the overall experience. Definitely saves them a lot of time and lets them pump out rapid reviews with little to no effort required. Of course with those reviews, people that appreciate learning about every aspect of what their money is being spent on are left hanging. They may be upset to find out that the included tips or cables are crap and they need to drop additional money to replace them. It's kinda nice that we have both well-rounded and more focused reviews available.


----------



## MrMajony

tin t2 does not sound so different to mh755 imo, mh755 only has a more sub bass and less treble .
my daily use is t2 for vocal, classical music, and for everything else  mh755, they complement each other well


----------



## pstickne (Jun 22, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> But for someone with a good dap would the result be different?


.. and with a $2000 gold-silver-copper-6-litz-8-core cable.
*rolls eyes*


----------



## pstickne (Jun 22, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> That's why reviews that post content in neatly labeled sections are nice. You can skip to what you care about. Reviewers could always take a cursory glance at a product and only cover a small portion of the overall experience. Definitely saves them a lot of time and lets them pump out rapid reviews with little to no effort required. Of course with those reviews, people that appreciate learning about every aspect of what their money is being spent on are left hanging. They may be upset to find out that the included tips or cables are crap and they need to drop additional money to replace them. It's kinda nice that we have both well-rounded and more focused reviews available.



I suppose, however as such are relatively easy to accommodate while the IEM is the .. IEM. If those sections only provided warnings as in 'bring your own tips', that would be sufficient. A close up multi-angled picture of the tips (or including the brand, if there is one) is doing me more favors than additional filler content.

I already have soooo many tips and [non-aftermarket] cables to swap around .. having spent 'a lot' on tips already I have a full-sized battle chest. I might actually be convinced to pay more for "eco friendly" brown box packaging with only requested accessories.


----------



## pstickne (Jun 22, 2019)

Zerohour88 said:


> Funny thing, if you look at the table, you can see the Shure SE846 above at usd$1k ranked the same as the measly usd$8 MH755. Tested both and I can't really tell you which I prefer. I do like the bass on the SE846 more though.



While a lot of audio *is* ridiculously overpriced, the price does also factor into 'ratings' quite heavily.
There is less to reason to dislike / nitpick a lower-cost product as "this was saving money for [X] months" doesn't apply as often; there is an inherent 'value for money' built in to such ratings.

If/when I spend more money, I want it to _feel_ like I spent more money - and I hold product accountable to the cost.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jun 22, 2019)

pstickne said:


> I already have soooo many tips and [non-aftermarket] cables to swap around .. spent 'a lot' on the tips.
> I might actually be convinced to pay more for "eco friendly" brown box packaging with only requested accessories.



I have gobs of tips and cables too. So do a lot of Head-fi'ers. But does everyone? Absolutely not, and a lot of people just want to buy a product and be good to go out of the box. Can guarantee that those of us that "tip roll" and test different cables are a vast minority. In regards to the packaging, you'd love what KZ used to ship their stuff in; tiny, plain cardboard boxes. No frills whatsoever. Makes their current packaging look premium as hell. All manufacturers should go emulate old KZ since they gave people then what they want now.

Let's address the content added while I was replying:

_"I suppose, however as such are relatively easy to accommodate while the IEM is the .. IEM. If those sections only provided warnings as in *'bring your own tips',* that would be sufficient. A close up multi-angled picture of the tips (or including the brand, if there is one) is doing me more favors than additional filler content."_

That certainly would not be sufficient for me. The why is just as important because tips can make or break an iem. Are the tips uncomfortable? Do they not seal properly? Do they feel flimsy and as if they will tear when you try to change them? Do they fit the product poorly and come off in your ear, or press against the shell making getting a seal impossible, or sit too far down on the nozzle and block a vent, etc. etc. Being thorough and covering aspects that may seem meaningless are useful if it helps even one person, and even if that content is subjective (which every review is).


----------



## pstickne (Jun 22, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> In regards to the packaging, you'd love what KZ used to ship their stuff in; tiny, plain cardboard boxes. No frills whatsoever. Makes their current packaging look premium as hell. All manufacturers should go emulate old KZ since they gave people then what they want now.


Unfortunately this doesn't float the hyper-impressionistic [vlog] reviews


----------



## chinmie

snip3r77 said:


> If you have a t2 or any sub $50
> Chifi should I be bothered with mh755



it has different sound signature.


----------



## Slater

pstickne said:


> I might actually be convinced to pay more for "eco friendly" brown box packaging with only requested accessories.



Amazon calls it ‘frustration free packaging’.


----------



## durwood (Jun 23, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> Figured I'd drop some subjective impressions on a bunch of budget gear I had a chance to listen to last night. Impressions are based on a couple minutes with each earphone, scanning through bits and pieces of tracks I am intimately familiar with. Keep your grains of salt close by. I'll keep things straight and to the point since fluff is offensive. Let's start with a recent hype train love child.
> 
> Sony MH755: Didn't realize the Harmon curve was intended for bassheads. Mids are weird. Somewhat recessed, fairly lean. Would need more time to nail down what's wrong with it. Treble is clear and detailed, fairly reserved and imo the most enjoyable aspect. Sound stage is generic budget cheapo; i.e. nothing special. Overall somewhat forgettable but enjoyable enough for a generic, consumer friendly tune. Worth the ten bucks, but I'd rather spend half that on the better built and sounding (imo) EDR1, or even the ancient YHC S600 or whatever name it's going by nowadays.
> 
> ...



I know these are all quick impressions, but a couple of things that I find are interesting considering I own the ****, MH755 and IM1 (non-pro), IM2
1) I gather you prefer more midbassy/punchy to sub-bassy (which sounds like you equate to bassheads). My wife dislikes sub-bassy stuff, the pressure gets to her so I can understand. I am kind of the opposite, the punchy can give me a headache.
2) **** is massive bass eh? It's fairly flat but does have good sub-bass extension. It's easy for the tip though to get pushed too far onto the nozzle and boost the bass because it covers the vent hole. I wish the **** had a better nozzle (longer, and lip at the body side to stop tip from being pushed over the vent hole.)
3) IM2 has just as much bass lift as the MH755, difference is where the lift is centered, which is why I came to the conclusion in 1.

**** has some weird timbre in the treble that only comes out with certain songs. It is probably the airiest sounding IEM I own probably because of whatever is happening above 10khz. That is why I would probably reach for it if I felt that was missing from my other assortments. Fitment is not the most comfortable for me.

Only for measurebators  (aka scienecy geeks) ...
MH755 vs TRN IM2 vs ****


Spoiler












Zerohour88 said:


> Sony doesn't do budget, especially one as "accidental" as the MH755. They have enough lineups in their audio products (the N3, M7, M9, even the Z1R), enough margins there without resorting to cheapo earbuds.



I know we are in different parts of the world, but I could walk into any number of stores from drug stores, office supply, to electronics retailers, to big box stores (target, walmart, meijer) and buy $15 sony budget iems all day long. So Sony absolutely does cheapo models. Me personally I only have the Philips SHE3595 cheapo to compare to the Sony MH755 I don't have any of the Sony versions, but others have said the throw away cheapos are not close to the MH755. I think a big part of the magic is simply the mesh grill used to tame the peaks, but I could be wrong. I'd rather buy 3 more pairs of the MH755 than one of the mdr-ex15lp, so I have to take others opinions.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 23, 2019)

pstickne said:


> Uhg, all these reviews. I skip the 'unboxing' and 'accessory' review sections. The only parts of interest to me are comfort and sound _comparisons_. I also skip sections on 'cable pairings'.


I have figured out through many "unboxings" that a box has 8 corners and 6 sides and that boxes look particularly good when hanging in trees...just like a Porsche looks better with a bikini girl on the hood. One could claim that an unboxing report is a spoiler alert taking away from the short rush it offers the buyer before he/she finds out that the sound sucks, a sensation that lingers infinitely longer.  Others could claim that a box is a derivative but not really part of the product as it does not play a role in the functionality while being stored in the basement or in the landfill. Today I threw out that ugly box my new lawnmower came in (I really did), and I have yet to see a review where the box of a lawnmower has been reviewed. Sadly, it also has been largely missed in the past to show boxes in IKEA catalogues.

For some people, the review of the box may be important if the box is part of their buying decision -- but I doubt many of these exist. I had $12 earphones that really sounded terrible but the unpacking experience was just sensational (I admit I didn't know that upon ordering). I am sure, some only bought the earphone because of the box. And for other people, the review of a box is fluff.

In real life, a nicely designed box has the function to generate buying interest...like any product in a supermarket shelf or in ads. Hence the provider of the review unit would certainly like to see their box in all positions in a review as it potentially increases sales. But since the box design is unrelated to the quality, performance, and technical or practical abilities of the product, and since I am not in sales, I personally leave it off and rather refer to the manufacturer's product page.


----------



## B9Scrambler

durwood said:


> I know these are all quick impressions, but a couple of things that I find are interesting considering I own the ****, MH755 and IM1 (non-pro), IM2
> 1) I gather you prefer more midbassy/punchy to sub-bassy (which sounds like you equate to bassheads). My wife dislikes sub-bassy stuff, the pressure gets to her so I can understand. I am kind of the opposite, the punchy can give me a headache.
> 2) **** is massive bass eh? It's fairly flat but does have good sub-bass extension. It's easy for the tip though to get pushed too far onto the nozzle and boost the bass because it covers the vent hole. I wish the **** had a better nozzle (longer, and lip at the body side to stop tip from being pushed over the vent hole.)
> 3) IM2 has just as much bass lift as the MH755, difference is where the lift is centered, which is why I came to the conclusion in 1.
> ...



Think I need to set up my iMM-6 for measuring and just enjoy the graphs. Listening is old hat. Thanks


----------



## durwood

I am sure others with children have experienced the birthday/holiday present experience where the box was WAY more exciting than what was in it. I am pleasantly excited when a chifi product comes only in a travel pouch. Lets me get right down to business and have somewhere to put it when I am finished.


----------



## durwood (Jun 23, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> Think I need to set up my iMM-6 for measuring and just enjoy the graphs. Listening is old hat. Thanks



Damn multitasking to hell. I can walk and chew gum, it took a while but I think I have it mastered.  Listening right now, while making pretty graphs.

In my line of work, I have to contend with my quality department in why a product did not make it to it's destination without getting damaged because of a poorly designed packaging solution. SO I guess boxes or more importantly the packaging are important if it can allow a product to make it to a destination safely.

Anecdotal-I recently bought a refurbished piece of lawn care equipment and the battery, charger and tool were thrown loosely into the box. Miraculously it made to my house unscathed.

Enough about boxes, back to IEMs


----------



## B9Scrambler

durwood said:


> Damn multitasking to hell. I can walk and chew gum, it took a while but I think I have it mastered.  Listening right now, while making pretty graphs.



Don't choke when you stumble.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 23, 2019)

durwood said:


> Damn multitasking to hell. I can walk and chew gum, it took a while but I think I have it mastered.  Listening right now, while making pretty graphs.
> 
> In my line of work, I have to content with my quality department in why a product did not make it to it's destination without getting damaged because of a poorly designed packaging solution. SO I guess boxes or more importantly the packaging can allow a product to make it to a destination safely.
> 
> ...


I don't understand this either or: either graphs or listening? No "measurebator" has ever claimed that and both go hand in hand.  Quantitative estimates ("graphs") are a useful tool in support of qualitative analysis ("listening")...and other things. I encourage reviewers without a measuring device to draft a graph by hand from hearing, which would be a good exercise. But I can tell you something - I think you know the story: I recently didn't get channel balance in a pricey earphone and the discrepancy was systematic and therefore odd. It took me a couple of days and lots of sweat to establish that the earphone was working properly and that the (rather uncommon) flaw was in the amp used. And while I was figuring this out the hard way, I was pretty unimpressed by the, pardon, shallowness of packaging descriptions. In the end these measurements worked as quality control to confirm the earphones worked properly....and also for recording modding steps/results when, let's say removing treble with micropore tape.

How long is your tube coupler again? Do I remember it was 2.65 cm?


----------



## durwood (Jun 23, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> How long is your tube coupler again? Do I remember it was 2.65 cm?



Depends on what that length means. My tube is 8mm ID the distance between mic tip and IEM end of tip is ~2cm give or take, so the tube itself is longer to fit over the UMM6 and allow the IEM to be inserted.

Measuring allowed me to realize my UE TF10 is borked. If this was something gradual I probably would have just thought my ears or tastes were changing, but I have a reference (crinacle measured one). Granted he has an IEC rig and I don't but my IEM should not be this far off. I wish I knew if it was the dampers or the high BA's are shot.

Boy if I only subjectively described this UE TF10 people would call me crazy, I must have bought a fake...etc etc.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 23, 2019)

durwood said:


> Depends on what that length means. My tube is 8mm ID the distance between mic tip and IEM end of tip is ~2cm give or take.



Right, and mine was 1.5 cm...we tried the 2 cm distance and it improved the upper midrange and lower treble, but it also boosted the bass...can't find the graph supplied by my neighbour. I have this longer coupler here and could experiment with the difference, but I am lazy. 

And yes, the **** has a strange timbre.

Are you guys out east not sleeping at night?


----------



## Otto Motor

Sometime next week near the red mile?


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jun 23, 2019)

pstickne said:


> While a lot of audio *is* ridiculously overpriced, the price does also factor into 'ratings' quite heavily.
> There is less to reason to dislike / nitpick a lower-cost product as "this was saving money for [X] months" doesn't apply as often; there is an inherent 'value for money' built in to such ratings.
> 
> If/when I spend more money, I want it to _feel_ like I spent more money - and I hold product accountable to the cost.



It should be mentioned that the ratings table crin made is regardless of price, only sound quality. Its either a coincidence that the S class IEMs are all usd$1k+ or it just means that for the absolute sound quality, you do need to spend big money. I can tell you that from what I've seen of his reviews, he has a very high standard regarding bass.



durwood said:


> I know we are in different parts of the world, but I could walk into any number of stores from drug stores, office supply, to electronics retailers, to big box stores (target, walmart, meijer) and buy $15 sony budget iems all day long. So Sony absolutely does cheapo models. Me personally I only have the Philips SHE3595 cheapo to compare to the Sony MH755 I don't have any of the Sony versions, but others have said the throw away cheapos are not close to the MH755. I think a big part of the magic is simply the mesh grill used to tame the peaks, but I could be wrong. I'd rather buy 3 more pairs of the MH755 than one of the mdr-ex15lp, so I have to take others opinions.



It would probably be more accurate to say that Sony audiophile department doesn't do budget as in "hey, we're releasing a very value budget IEM for all you guys". Its absolutely the halo effect where they use their top end models to stamp their branding to whatever generic IEM out of china at the lowest cost to take advantage of the Sony brand. The design department still do work, at least. Even the cheapos still positively look "Sony".

not to mention the amount of fakes floating around with the Sony brand. You'd have a hard time being sure the cheapo you bought is an actual Sony.


----------



## ozziecook

audio123 said:


> Some IEMs such as the Campfire Atlas & Sennheiser IE800s scales with more power. Cheers!


@audio123, how much of an upgrade is TFZ  no.3 (not Ti version) on TFZ T2? And in what way? Thanks


----------



## B9Scrambler

Have no problem with measurements, they're a great tool, just the people that use them as a crutch to bolster their position and shut down a user's impressions. Sorry to the rest of the people in the thread for keeping this going so long.


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> General opinions on soundstage?


1) Source gear dependent (hardware components & software processing)
2) tip dependent
3) recording mastering and "ambient effects" dependent

...and some other minor variables.

...


----------



## FastAndClean

why the bad audio reviews guy said that the Tin P1 is destroying everything on his top 5 list in the first video for P1, now in his second video they are in number 5?


----------



## darmanastartes

FastAndClean said:


> why the bad audio reviews guy said that the Tin P1 is destroying everything on his top 5 list in the first video for P1, now in his second video they are in number 5?


Because he seems to change his mind very quickly.


----------



## FastAndClean

darmanastartes said:


> Because he seems to change his mind very quickly.


he is a very good singer though


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

FastAndClean said:


> why the bad audio reviews guy said that the Tin P1 is destroying everything on his top 5 list in the first video for P1, now in his second video they are in number 5?





I never said Destroy, smash, shatter, crush, dismantle or anything like that.
I said "might" and that if i had listened earlier they might have been #2 or #1 for me.
Nothing even close to what you typed.

Listening to more Hip Hop it became clearer that they are harder to drive than specs indicate and bass is good but not as good as a graph might indicate. (specs and graphs...not really telling the story)
 I can just move along or update my impressions. I chose to update.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

darmanastartes said:


> Because he seems to change his mind very quickly.



_*The Oxygen is the first IEM I have heard that has “holographic” imaging.<<<Your words*_

Hyperbole free reviews huh?


Holographic
https://www.dictionary.com/browse/holographic?s=t

Hyperbole
*noun Rhetoric.*
obvious and intentional exaggeration.
an extravagant statement or figure of speech not intended to be taken literally, as “to wait an eternity.”


----------



## Cevisi

When they are better then my t2 or channel imbalant dm6 iam happy


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Cevisi said:


> When they are better then my t2 or channel imbalant dm6 iam happy



I think they will be quite popular as many have their first taste of Planar IEM. Detail and speed of planar is impressive. Black Sabbath's distortion filled "Sweet Leaf" shines on planar in a way Dynamic and BA cannot seem to do. For bass heavy stuff this would make you reach for your dynamic (T2) I think


----------



## audio123

ozziecook said:


> @audio123, how much of an upgrade is TFZ  no.3 (not Ti version) on TFZ T2? And in what way? Thanks


The No.3 is definitely an upgrade over the T2 Galaxy with better extension on both ends. clearer midrange and more spacious presentation. Cheers!


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 23, 2019)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I never said Destroy, smash, shatter, crush, dismantle or anything like that.
> I said "might" and that if i had listened earlier they might have been #2 or #1 for me.
> Nothing even close to what you typed.
> 
> ...


well you changed the title of your first video, i cant remember the exact name but was something like that - P1 just destroyed my top 5 or something like that
never mind for me though, you probably made some longer listening and find out that they are not a number one or two on your list
EDIT
i thought you blocked me long time ago


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> Yes. 2 reasons: the MH755 costs $7 and the T2 has a totally different sound. Not much risk involved.


how does one get the extension cable for mh755 from aliexpress?


----------



## darmanastartes

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I never said Destroy, smash, shatter, crush, dismantle or anything like that.
> I said "might" and that if i had listened earlier they might have been #2 or #1 for me.
> Nothing even close to what you typed.
> 
> ...





Hawaiibadboy said:


> _*The Oxygen is the first IEM I have heard that has “holographic” imaging.<<<Your words*_
> 
> Hyperbole free reviews huh?
> 
> ...


"Holographic" is literally in quotation marks. I didn't think I had to spell out the implication. 
It would behoove you to sit on your reviews long enough to finalize your impressions. You seem to listen to IEMs just long enough to create a hype train, only to walk it back later on, sometimes in reviews of totally unrelated products, which does a tremendous disservice to your viewers.


----------



## Cevisi

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I think they will be quite popular as many have their first taste of Planar IEM. Detail and speed of planar is impressive. Black Sabbath's distortion filled "Sweet Leaf" shines on planar in a way Dynamic and BA cannot seem to do. For bass heavy stuff this would make you reach for your dynamic (T2) I think


My t2 get prertty nice bassy and thight when i use hard foam tips and stick them down till they block the vent hole i will do the same whit my p1 and eq a bit. Iam not a bass head.

The p1 got me as i heard very clear good detail and boostet treble

But man as you say pac doesent sound good on them that break my hearth pac is my boy since my childhood


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

FastAndClean said:


> well you changed the title of your first video, i cant remember the exact name but was something like that - P1 just destroyed my top 5 or something like that
> never mind for me though, you probably made some longer listening and find out that they are not a number one or two on your list
> EDIT
> i thought you blocked me long time ago



You are correct.
I actually had the word "killed" so it was worse than destroy.  
I had not thought of that. My bad. Apologies to you as you were essentially 100% correct






darmanastartes said:


> "Holographic" is literally in quotation marks. I didn't think I had to spell out the implication.
> *It would behoove you to sit on your reviews long enough to finalize your impressions.* You seem to listen to IEMs just long enough to create a hype train, only to walk it back later on, sometimes in reviews of totally unrelated products, which does a tremendous disservice to your viewers.



I have seen updated reviews from the 3 biggest reviewers on this site and elsewhere. I have seen lists with letter grades get adjusted later as well to reflect final impressions
I can move along or share my thoughts and take some shots. I sleep better sharing my final thoughts if they differ from what I stated previously.

Having said that....I like them a lot. The bass and power requirements had to be updated by me.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Cevisi said:


> My t2 get prertty nice bassy and thight when i use hard foam tips and stick them down till they block the vent hole i will do the same whit my p1 and eq a bit. Iam not a bass head.
> 
> The p1 got me as i heard very clear good detail and boostet treble
> 
> But man as you say pac doesent sound good on them that break my hearth pac is my boy since my childhood



"Ambitionz az a Ridah'"   was the track that specifically started me going through my Hip Hop library and thinking that the bass coupled with some people maybe adding 20 steps to their volume (less headroom for EQ if volume pot is already going up)...I had to update.  For people that have a good DD in their collection it should not be an issue but for anyone selling their 1 DD set to buy this 1 planar set they should be aware...Hip hop lovers anywayz


----------



## FastAndClean

everyone needs at least one bass monster in their collection


----------



## Cevisi

FastAndClean said:


> everyone needs at least one bass monster in their collection





Hawaiibadboy said:


> "Ambitionz az a Ridah'"   was the track that specifically started me going through my Hip Hop library and thinking that the bass coupled with some people maybe adding 20 steps to their volume (less headroom for EQ if volume pot is already going up)...I had to update.  For people that have a good DD in their collection it should not be an issue but for anyone selling their 1 DD set to buy this 1 planar set they should be aware...Hip hop lovers anywayz



Yea we will see in wortst case i use it as my lay nights in your bed on your ear and listen to some smooth quiete blues and rock guitar tracks iem. What i usally do often 

Need one bass monster iem. I got my dm6 refunded i has loose conector and channel imbalance maybe i get the kxxs to


----------



## Slater (Jun 23, 2019)

Just remember guys - no review is set in stone. Stuff is always coming out that may change a ranking, or tip rolling or perhaps a brand new DAP you get a year later may change your feelings from what they were previously.

I mean, I’m pretty sure Igor still has the Rock Zircon ranked as a 5 star IEM in his list. He may have felt that way 5 years ago, but I’ll bet he wouldn’t rate it that way now.

Reviewers are only human, just like you. They’re not perfect. They have the balls to put themselves and their opinion out there, knowing that the other 7 billion people in the world aren’t going to feel exactly the same.

Bottom line - at the end of the day it’s just someone’s opinion. They own that opinion, and are subject to change that opinion because it’s free will. No one is putting a gun to your head and forcing you to act on their opinion or recommendation. We’re all on the same audiophile team here.


----------



## Cevisi

Slater said:


> Just remember guys - no review is set in stone. Stuff is always coming out that may change a ranking, or tip rolling or perhaps a brand new DAP you get a year later may change your feelings from what they were previously.
> 
> I mean, I’m pretty sure Igor still has the Rock Zircon ranked as a 5 star IEM in his list. He may have felt that way 5 years ago, but I’ll bet he wouldn’t rate it that way now.
> 
> ...


Who is igor ?


----------



## FastAndClean

Cevisi said:


> Yea we will see in wortst case i use it as my lay nights in your bed on your ear and listen to some smooth quiete blues and rock guitar tracks iem. What i usally do often
> 
> Need one bass monster iem. I got my dm6 refunded i has loose conector and channel imbalance maybe i get the kxxs to


My Moondrop Kanas is coming soon, i cant wait, the bass EQ is already done and waiting for them, they will be pushed, i am gonna make them monsters, rumbling hard in a violent way, i know the driver is very capable to reproduce strong and clean low bass, it will be so fun


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

FastAndClean said:


> everyone needs at least one bass monster in their collection




I am still looking to get another set of A.S.G 2.5   yeah we all need a easy to drive thumper in our stable


----------



## FastAndClean

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I am still looking to get another set of A.S.G 2.5   yeah we all need a easy to drive thumper in our stable


for those sweet drum and bass hits


----------



## Cevisi

FastAndClean said:


> for those sweet drum and bass hits


Have fun


----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


> Who is igor ?



Igor Eisberg (audiobudget.com)


----------



## Cevisi

Slater said:


> Igor Eisberg (audiobudget.com)


Thank you


----------



## pashhtk27

Greetings, fellow headfiers!
I was wondering if I should buy Semkarch CNT1. They are really cheap now, and I am hoping they are positively comparable to other 'smooth' sounding earphones under $50. But how do they compare technically against earphones like Tinaudio T2 and KZ ZS7/ZS10 pro: In terms of soundstage, instrument separation and clarity?

Also are CCA A10 any good? Can't find many reviews on them.


----------



## SoundChoice (Jun 23, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I have figured out through many "unboxings" that a box has 8 corners and 6 sides and that boxes look particularly good when hanging in trees.../QUOTE]



Also, "I took off one star because this phenomenal IEM which is a tremendous value didn't include a case which I can buy separately on AE for two bucks."

I'll pass over a monstrosity in a pretty box for quality in a burlap sack.


----------



## SoundChoice (Jun 23, 2019)

d


----------



## mbwilson111

snip3r77 said:


> how does one get the extension cable for mh755 from aliexpress?



Easier to find on Amazon if you want a white one.  I did a quick search on aliexpress (did you search?)  and found a couple of listings but not in white.  I got a white one from Amazon and paid 4 or 5 pound but received it the next day.

This one has black or gold

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/0-5...io-Extension-Cable-Jack-Male/33007662689.html

This one has a bunch of colors including silver.  Both listings have several lengths.  You one need the 0.5 meter one  unless you are connecting to something across the room

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VOX...Plug-3-5mm-Aux-Cable-Male-to/32707148736.html


----------



## 1clearhead

pashhtk27 said:


> Greetings, fellow headfiers!
> I was wondering if I should buy Semkarch CNT1. They are really cheap now, and I am hoping they are positively comparable to other 'smooth' sounding earphones under $50. But how do they compare technically against earphones like Tinaudio T2 and KZ ZS7/ZS10 pro: In terms of soundstage, instrument separation and clarity?
> 
> *Also are CCA A10 any good? Can't find many reviews on them*.


Yes. If you're a treble head, but still want that low sub-bass rumble, these will do wonders! But, don't bother buying them if you're going to judge them right out the box! They are harsh and sibilant from the get go! So, once you give them time to break-in, they'll be nothing lacking and everything you wished for in your choice of music. As I'm still giving them play time, they are nearing 100 hours for my next review! So far, on technicality they have surpassed my C10 and C16, only to be matched "head-on" with my other latest purchase prior to these, the BCD micro-driver earphones!

Hope this helps...

-Clear


----------



## Otto Motor (Jun 23, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> how does one get the extension cable for mh755 from aliexpress?


By mail:

Aliexpress

amazon.com

As to my agenda (which was speculated about): my agenda is to inform people about the qualities of a product (technical, practical etc.) from the consumer's perspective...as a piece of the big puzzle of opinions. Oops, I think I am wrong here with announcing my review of the* $600 Sennheiser IE 500 PRO*...they are made in Germany. And yes, it is independent because I had requested a loaner: a comprehensive and critical opinion in exchange of a loaner. Here you got it...no earpieces hanging out of a gift horse's a...it is up to you to decide whether this approach is quality. Imo reviewing the box and adding tons of photos would have taken away from the goal of bringing our point across.

Two versions: a single take on Head-Fi and a double take with the dollar-store audiophile on my blog.

I thank Sennheiser for trusting our reviewing qualities.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 23, 2019)

Carlsan said:


> Anyone have experience or heard the AUDIOSENSE T800?


i purchased a pair today, will post some pics and impressions when they are here
the design looks similar to Fiio FA7 with different face plate


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> i purchased a pair today, will post some pics and impressions when they are here
> the design looks similar to Fiio FA7 with different face plate



I’m very curious about these myself


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> I’m very curious about these myself


the price is very good for 8 knowles drivers per side (298$), will see how is the tuning, it can be a killer of some of the Fearless in ears with lower price
the impressions from the owners are very positive, and some of them have good in ears to compare them


----------



## nxnje

pashhtk27 said:


> Greetings, fellow headfiers!
> I was wondering if I should buy Semkarch CNT1. They are really cheap now, and I am hoping they are positively comparable to other 'smooth' sounding earphones under $50. But how do they compare technically against earphones like Tinaudio T2 and KZ ZS7/ZS10 pro: In terms of soundstage, instrument separation and clarity?
> 
> Also are CCA A10 any good? Can't find many reviews on them.



CCA C10 are one of the best IEMs i've got (at least to my ears).
You can find a review of em on my website https://www.yourstingyfriend.altervista.org

Site will be up for some more weeks then it'll go down for a biggest website and project, but you can still find the reviews for now.
You could even find ZS10 PRO, ZS7 and Tin Audio T3 reviews, so you can compare.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 23, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> everyone needs at least one bass monster in their collection





Hawaiibadboy said:


> I am still looking to get another set of A.S.G 2.5   yeah we all need a easy to drive thumper in our stable



An inexpensive way to scratch that itch is to seek out a trade for the Winintone RG-EB220 in the for sale section here on Head-Fi.



 

Someone who has a disdain for authoritative bass will probably trade them willingly for something with a more neutral sound signature. 



 



 



 


..... but caveat emptor applies. The EB220 have decent punch and amazing rumble but the treble could be smoother. You'll need wide-bore silicone eartips so the midrange can breathe amidst the bass onslaught but they'll definitely scratch that itch. 

Best thing to do if you get a set of Winintone EB220 is to pick up a set of KZ ED9's (ED9 filters are interchangeable with the Winintone filters). 



 



 

In essence you'd have five sets of filters  (three sets come with the EB220 and two sets come with the ED9. Between the five sets of filters and the number of eartip combinations (wide-bore, narrow-bore, etc.) I'm sure you'll be able to craft a nuanced and acceptable sound signature to satisfy any basshead cravings. 

The closest thing I've heard to the Winintone RG-EB220 is the BGVP DM5. Although the DM5 sound signature improved on some of the EB220 dynamics (separation, layering, soundstage, etc.) the DM5 upper-midrange was too strident for my shallow ear canals and, from memory, the EB220 single dynamic beryllium-coated driver seemed to be more coherent. 

The Winintone RG-EB220 was replaced by the RockJaw Alfa Genus (wood) and Alfa Genus ii (aluminum) but I can't speak to the sound signature of either of those since I only have the original Winintone EB220. In addition, the Alfa Genus makes no mention of having a beryllium-coated dynamic driver that the Winintone does have.  

Alfa Genus (i)


 

Alfa Genus (ii)


 

I'd be willing to bet that those wood earpieces will give a smoother and warmer presentation than the aluminum ear pieces will.

Not long ago I traded one set of my EB220's but I don't have the heart to trade another set but someone with a large IEM collection might have a set to trade.

I use ED9 filters and soft wide-bore eartips on my set. They are very capable but have been overlooked by many as "flavor-of-the-week" stuff comes out week after week, year after year. No doubt that you share my sentiments since you first experienced your ASG 2.5  back in 2015 and in 2019 you miss them. 


Spoiler


----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


> the price is very good for 8 knowles drivers per side (298$), will see how is the tuning, it can be a killer of some of the Fearless in ears with lower price
> the impressions from the owners are very positive, and some of them have good in ears to compare them



waiting for your review on first row seating


----------



## vegetaleb

A cheap qkz dm7 can beat the stock akg that come with the galaxy s10?
I have 10$ left in my aliexpress account.
I like a good soundstage abd detalied mids rather than bass


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> Yes. If you're a treble head, but still want that low sub-bass rumble, these will do wonders! But, don't bother buying them if you're going to judge them right out the box! They are harsh and sibilant from the get go! So, once you give them time to break-in, they'll be nothing lacking and everything you wished for in your choice of music. As I'm still giving them play time, they are nearing 100 hours for my next review! So far, on technicality they have surpassed my C10 and C16, only to be matched "head-on" with my other latest purchase prior to these, the BCD micro-driver earphones!
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> -Clear


Yes, that's exactly my experience with the A10. 72 hours in and they really started to show their quality. Like you I'm up to 100 hours now and the sound is superb, now the best CCA so far. Amazing detail and separation.


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> Yes, that's exactly my experience with the A10. 72 hours in and they really started to show their quality. Like you I'm up to 100 hours now and the sound is superb, now the best CCA so far. Amazing detail and separation.


I'm still wondering can someone compare them to the KZ ZS6?


----------



## nxnje

Nimweth said:


> Yes, that's exactly my experience with the A10. 72 hours in and they really started to show their quality. Like you I'm up to 100 hours now and the sound is superb, now the best CCA so far. Amazing detail and separation.


Agreed.
I cannot choose anyway between the C10 and A10. C10 have a more natural timbre and a warmer and more relaxed presentation. A10 are technically better and more detailed.
But i have to say i'm still at <10 hours with the A10.



1clearhead said:


> I'm still wondering can someone compare them to the KZ ZS6?


ZS6 has more sub-bass and more bass emphasis, more bleed into the midrange, more recessed mids and brighter highs compared to the A10. ZS6 even have a bigger soundstage due to their v-shape signature. 
The zs6 are more colored and more rock and roll while the a10 are more technical with more forward mids.
I like both.


----------



## audio123

audio123 said:


> Speaking of portable DACs, here is my iBasso DC01 Unboxing + Quick Impression. It is a true 2.5mm balanced DAC cable adapter with PCM/DSD support and features the AK4493 chipset. Enjoy & happy listening, as always!


Update - iBasso DC01 vs Hidizs Sonata HD-D (Pure Sound Mode). Enjoy!


----------



## Moonstar (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi there,

here are my short impressions for the Ourart Wine IEM a new Chi-Fi product 

The OURART Wine is an IEM that offers a fatigue free listening experience, packed in a stylish burgundy colored monitor shell.
The strong and deep bass, the soft and musical midrange and a relaxing treble range making the Wine to a quite entertaining product.


*Pros and Cons:*


+ Subbass & Midbass performance
+ Musical midrange presentation
+ Fatigue-free treble tuning

- Treble extension and upper treble sparkle

*Full Review:*
https://moonstarreviews.net/ourart-wine-iem-review-moonstar-reviews/

*Some of my review photos:
*


----------



## JohnNick (Jun 26, 2019)

*Audiosense T800* 

I've never heard music with such transparency and detail.  It is as if you can "see" very clearly everything that is happening in the music.

And one thing that impressed me was also the weight of the instruments.  I could feel the husky rustle of the saxophone, the weight of a graver note on the piano, the drumbeat's physicality.

Unfortunately I have basically the KZ as10, zs10, zs7, zs6, as parameter for in ear comparison.  But I have some over ear references like the hd600, he560, hd58x, AKG N90q, Superlux hd681, Pro Port ...

I know it's not ideal to compare an ear with over ear, but in relation to those over ears I mentioned, it's the first time I hear so many details and textures.

This was what most struck me initially.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 26, 2019)

JohnNick said:


> *Audiosense T800*
> 
> I've never heard music with such transparency and detail.  It is as if you can "see" very clearly everything that is happening in the music.
> 
> ...


post some photos, i am waiting mine


----------



## FastAndClean

HQ10 is ready for battle, it will be hard to crack them though


----------



## TechnoidFR

nxnje said:


> Agreed.
> I cannot choose anyway between the C10 and A10. C10 have a more natural timbre and a warmer and more relaxed presentation. A10 are technically better and more detailed.
> But i have to say i'm still at <10 hours with the A10.
> 
> ...


----------



## blomman77

I have been using my T800 for a couple of weeks now,and i agree with JohnNick that you can "see" into the music
Every instrument is very separated,even more so than my beloved Fearless Audio S6.
Some fun facts.
If you look closely right next to the mmcx connector you see a really tiny Canal,according to Audiosense the bass in the T800 is a vented design.
Which shows because the subbass is really really good for a BA design.
Further more if i'm not mistaken there is no crossover at all.
Instead they been working closely with the tuners at Knowles,and been tuning the T800 with the tubes instead.
Different length,thickness and angles to get the desired tuning.
Don't know if there are any advantages going this route,but it sounds damn good in my opinion.
And for thoose who like to try a different tuning,there is a Knowles damper inside that i belive is possible to change (with the right tool) to a different one if you want to play with the tuning...

The only cons so far for me is the Cable. The Cable is Ok,but somewhat thin and feels a Little cheap in comparision to the IEM.
And there could be a Little more tips in the package. The fomies are the same ones that comes with Fearless Audio
and the silicone ones are the same as Fiio "Balanced" tips


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 26, 2019)

blomman77 said:


> I have been using my T800 for a couple of weeks now,and i agree with JohnNick that you can "see" into the music
> Every instrument is very separated,even more so than my beloved Fearless Audio S6.
> Some fun facts.
> If you look closely right next to the mmcx connector you see a really tiny Canal,according to Audiosense the bass in the T800 is a vented design.
> ...


thats what i am talking about, yes, the woofers are vented, i cant wait to get mine


----------



## DynamicEars

Audiosense T800 vs Moondrop A8 vs BGVP DM7 pleaseeee


----------



## JohnNick




----------



## FastAndClean

JohnNick said:


>


beautiful, they look filed with resin, not empty body like TRN X6, that is great, my guess is that isolation is strong


----------



## blomman77

Yes it's resin filled,and feels very sturdy.
Isolation is actually very good on theese,better than Fiio FA7.
The only IEM that matches in isolation in my collection is the Nicehck HK6.
And fit is very similar to Fiio FA7 ,but the T800 is a Little bigger obviously (8BAs VS 4 )


FastAndClean said:


> beautiful, they look filed with resin, not empty body like TRN X6, that is great, my guess is that isolation is strong


----------



## FastAndClean

here is the impressions thread - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audiosense-impressions-thread.909718/
lets go


----------



## audio123

My take on the iBasso DX220. Enjoy & happy listening, as always! 







FastAndClean said:


> here is the impressions thread - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audiosense-impressions-thread.909718/
> lets go


The T800 looks really interesting. Subscribed!
https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10311616.jpg


----------



## FastAndClean

blomman77 said:


> I have been using my T800 for a couple of weeks now,and i agree with JohnNick that you can "see" into the music
> Every instrument is very separated,even more so than my beloved Fearless Audio S6.
> Some fun facts.
> If you look closely right next to the mmcx connector you see a really tiny Canal,according to Audiosense the bass in the T800 is a vented design.
> ...


i am so pump because of your post right now, is not even funny


----------



## blomman77

Well take it down a notch please so you don't be disappointed 
We all hear different,and you might not like what i like in tuning etc. But these to me are the S6 with better extension both in sub bass and treble. And i hope you really like them!
But a tip. Usually a like wide boar tips on almost all my IEMs,but on these i actually like the Symbio N tips more than the Symbio W.
So try those if you own them..

On a side note.   The description on Aliexpress has a missprint regarding the sensitivity. It says 90db/spl which is wrong.
Don't know the exact number,but somewhere around 108-110 db/spl is my guess. so it's easy to drive


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 26, 2019)

blomman77 said:


> Well take it down a notch please so you don't be disappointed
> We all hear different,and you might not like what i like in tuning etc. But these to me are the S6 with better extension both in sub bass and treble. And i hope you really like them!
> But a tip. Usually a like wide boar tips on almost all my IEMs,but on these i actually like the Symbio N tips more than the Symbio W.
> So try those if you own them..
> ...


thanks for your suggestions, i have wide bore tips, middle bore, small bore, will try them all, also 16 core pure copper balanced cable for them, i don't care for stock cables


----------



## ShinAyasaki

My current chi-fi setup for now: DX120 + iematch 2.5 + ISN C16 cable + toneking t88k; pretty much happy with them. While I'm thinking about getting a pair of Hyla CE-5 iems in the future, gonna give the audiosense T800 a try if I have the chance. Tbh I'm quite skeptical about the no-crossover part, either the custom drivers and sound tubes doing a very good job combining all the sounds together, or the people at audiosense just threw everything altogether because of the multi-BA trend.


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys this is my review of the Tin HiFi P1, their new flagship with a planar magnetic driver.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22269/

Enjoy.


----------



## Slater

ShinAyasaki said:


> My current chi-fi setup for now: DX120 + iematch 2.5 + ISN C16 cable + toneking t88k



That cable is drop dead sexy


----------



## nxnje (Jun 27, 2019)

I have just written some words about the CCA CA4, if you wanna take a look.
I'll be posting the CCA A10 and KBEAR F1 reviews as well in the next days.

I have included some comparisons with ZSN PRO, Memt X5 and CCA C10.

https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=555


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 27, 2019)

@blomman77 @JohnNick what about the soundstage how big is it.. I read somewhere the soundstage isnt big on fearless audio s6 and is the treble piercing need a fatique free treble?


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 27, 2019)

a small review from massdrop user about the audiosense t800 https://drop.com/talk/23512/what-the-people-saying-for-audiosense-t-800-8-ba-ie-ms？

he says it beats iem thats 1k dont know if its legit though .. can anyone verify this

another impressions who bought it https://www.facebook.com/Audiosense...kjlq8-vaOXcQ2lMLK4_4aYQ39gVWZnQ7X_&__tn__=K-R


----------



## blomman77

Well i'm not very good at describing sound,but will talk a little about the treble.
To me it's a bright extended treble with much detail. I sometimes with certain iems get problem
With sibilance. For example ibasso it04 don't
Get much in ear time from me. That 8k peak gives sibilance to me on certain tracks,and i get ear fatique quite fast.
I don't get any of that with T800,but i don't think i could recomend a blind buy if you are sensitive to treble. 
 I read many reviews of Fearless Audio s8f
Where  many people  love the forward treble,but they also says that it's not an iem that you sit down and relax to,but more of an exciting presentation of the treble that makes you pay attention.  That is the T800 to me,forward and exciting.
So if i where you i would wait a little longer until more seasoned reviewers gives their thoughts...


zazaboy said:


> @blomman77 @JohnNick what about the soundstage how big is it.. I read somewhere the soundstage isnt big on fearless audio s6 and is the treble piercing need a fatique free treble?


----------



## FastAndClean

Mine is at home, after an hour or so will post some pics


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 27, 2019)

@FastAndClean waiting for your impressions friend... comparisons would be nice... can you write a extensive review thanks a lot.. if its solid I will buy for sure  I am really interested in this iem especially because its knowless drivers


----------



## blomman77

Listen to Alain Caron the song No Way. The bass is really nice in that one
Also the song "Don't make me wait" with sting h


FastAndClean said:


> Mine is at home, after an hour or so will post some pics



as pretty sick Deep bass for a BA bass


----------



## FastAndClean

zazaboy said:


> @FastAndClean waiting for your impressions friend... comparisons would be nice... can you write a extensive review thanks a lot.. if its solid I will buy for sure  I am really interested in this iem especially because its knowless drivers


I will give first impressions when I listen for some time, will write review with comparisons after at least 10 days is my plan, not gonna repeat my mistake from before and rush it


----------



## audio123

Would like to share this picture consisting of only 4BA+1DD IEMs - Dunu DK-4001, QDC Fusion, Fidue A91 Sirius. Enjoy & happy listening, as always!


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## FastAndClean

i am listening to  - Beck - Sea Change (MOFI) (2009) [FLAC] right now, on first listen they are very neutral and smooth, there is some added sparkle somewhere in the treble, if i have to guess around 11-12khz, is not a lot but is there, the imaging is very accurate, a lot of layers in the soundstage, will listen more and report back


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 27, 2019)

@FastAndClean  send a pm too you


----------



## FastAndClean

i got the ST 10 too today, Christmas is early, tomorrow or on Monday will get the Moondrop Kanas  and Kinera Sif, damn you head fi
oh and that ST10 earbud is clean as arctic ice


----------



## Dally Sidhu (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello I'm trying to help my friend he's looking at getting into chi-fi.

He wants Bluetooth iems, good bass, not too overpowering. Good all around performer that has decent battery life, sweatproof preferred but not essential. Best sound that can be had for around £100 or below. Or if there is a really good buy that you guys recommend below £100 he is also interested in that.

Thanks 

Edit: He doesn't want true wireless headphones


----------



## audio123

Dally Sidhu said:


> Hello I'm trying to help my friend he's looking at getting into chi-fi.
> 
> He wants Bluetooth iems, good bass, not too overpowering. Good all around performer that has decent battery life, sweatproof preferred but not essential. Best sound that can be had for around £100 or below. Or if there is a really good buy that you guys recommend below £100 he is also interested in that.
> 
> Thanks


Can't go wrong with TFZ X1. Cheers!


----------



## Dally Sidhu

audio123 said:


> Can't go wrong with TFZ X1. Cheers!


Hey dude thanks for the reply, he just told me he doesnt want true wireless ones, so ive updated my post, sorry about that


----------



## audio123

Dally Sidhu said:


> Hey dude thanks for the reply, he just told me he doesnt want true wireless ones, so ive updated my post, sorry about that


Taotronics TT-BH026. Cheers!


----------



## DynamicEars

Dally Sidhu said:


> Hello I'm trying to help my friend he's looking at getting into chi-fi.
> 
> He wants Bluetooth iems, good bass, not too overpowering. Good all around performer that has decent battery life, sweatproof preferred but not essential. Best sound that can be had for around £100 or below. Or if there is a really good buy that you guys recommend below £100 he is also interested in that.
> 
> ...



BQEYZ KB100 / BQ3 + TRN BT20


----------



## FastAndClean

ok first impressions of the T800 - The bass is above DF target but lower than Harman target, it goes low for BA set (probably down to 35-40hz), the bass is well textured and fast but is not dry sounding, full sounding bass, it has a little bit more decay after the hit than typical BA in ear (it has vented woofers, probably that is the reason), still the bass is faster than dynamic drivers, the midrange is smooth and neutral, i am still not sure but i think it is probably one or two db up front, very slight, the mids are full and clean sounding at the same time, it is not dry, full bodied mids, it reminds me of the HD650, the treble response has extra energy in the upper treble somewhere (assuming around 11-12khz), that energy is not big but is noticeable, despite that it manages to sound smooth and organic and non fatiguing, that sparkle is adding some sort of sweetness to the treble response, the treble is clean, extended but with a musical tone, the cymbals sound full bodied and articulated, the soundstage is wide but is not the biggest from my collection, however the imaging is very specific, it has very dark background and the sounds just pop out of nowhere from the blackness with specific locations, the isolation is strong, comfort is very good for my ears(better than the HQ10)


----------



## blomman77

Nice writeup! i agree with Everything you are saying. One thing about the bass.
According to my  Dayton imm-6 mic with Audiotools,the bass goes all the way down to 20hz (that's as low as it measure)
and that is actually better than both the Ibasso it04 and Moondrop blessing. Those start go downhill at around 40hz.
But i don't know how trustworthy that mic is on the other hand.But the 800 measures at least as good as those


FastAndClean said:


> ok first impressions of the T800 - The bass is above DF target but lower than Harman target, it goes low for BA set (probably down to 35-40hz), the bass is well textured and fast but is not dry sounding, full sounding bass, it has a little bit more decay after the hit than typical BA in ear (it has vented woofers, probably that is the reason), still the bass is faster than dynamic drivers, the midrange is smooth and neutral, i am still not sure but i think it is probably one or two db up front, very slight, the mids are full and clean sounding at the same time, it is not dry, full bodied mids, it reminds me of the HD650, the treble response has extra energy in the upper treble somewhere (assuming around 11-12khz), that energy is not big but is noticeable, despite that it manages to sound smooth and organic and non fatiguing, that sparkle is adding some sort of sweetness to the treble response, the treble is clean, extended but with a musical tone, the cymbals sound full bodied and articulated, the soundstage is wide but is not the biggest from my collection, however the imaging is very specific, it has very dark background and the sounds just pop out of nowhere from the blackness with specific locations, the isolation is strong, comfort is very good for my ears(better than the HQ10)



two


----------



## FastAndClean

blomman77 said:


> Nice writeup! i agree with Everything you are saying. One thing about the bass.
> According to my  Dayton imm-6 mic with Audiotools,the bass goes all the way down to 20hz (that's as low as it measure)
> and that is actually better than both the Ibasso it04 and Moondrop blessing. Those start go downhill at around 40hz.
> But i don't know how trustworthy that mic is on the other hand.But the 800 measures at least as good as those
> ...


i am sure it can go to 20hz but it is probably at minus 3db or something, they dig deep for sure


----------



## pstickne

FastAndClean said:


> i got the ST 10 too today, Christmas is early, tomorrow or on Monday will get the Moondrop Kanas  and Kinera Sif, damn you head fi
> oh and that ST10 earbud is clean as arctic ice


Waiting for review on this.. the shape is intriguing, wonder if they offer a better seal than most "earbuds", more like IEM-in-concha?


----------



## FastAndClean

pstickne said:


> Waiting for review on this.. the shape is intriguing, wonder if they offer a better seal than most "earbuds", more like IEM-in-concha?


i wear them cable down, they just sit on the ear, that earbud has very high quality bass, it is very textured and precise, i was very surprised and even wrote to Jim about that


----------



## pstickne (Jun 27, 2019)

Dally Sidhu said:


> Hey dude thanks for the reply, he just told me he doesnt want true wireless ones, so ive updated my post, sorry about that


Tie a string between them? 

More seriously, what sort of 'cable' setup is your fiend looking for if not true-wireless?
- IEMs with a separate BT adapter/cable? If so, what kind of adapter: one that replaces original IEM cable, or one that IEM cable plugs into?
- Wireless IEMs connected by a cable (may or may not have aux-in, may or may not be detachable)?


----------



## Slater

DynamicEars said:


> BQEYZ KB100 / BQ3 + TRN BT20



+1 on the BT20 + KB100

Also BT20 + a certain aluminum-shelled triple driver.


----------



## DynamicEars

blomman77 said:


> Nice writeup! i agree with Everything you are saying. One thing about the bass.
> According to my  Dayton imm-6 mic with Audiotools,the bass goes all the way down to 20hz (that's as low as it measure)
> and that is actually better than both the Ibasso it04 and Moondrop blessing. Those start go downhill at around 40hz.
> But i don't know how trustworthy that mic is on the other hand.But the 800 measures at least as good as those
> ...



Do you have your FR graph of T800? curious since I couldn't find one except that promotional FR.



Slater said:


> +1 on the BT20 + KB100
> 
> *Also BT20 + a certain aluminum-shelled triple driver.*



Isn't that refer back to the KB100  ? (KB100 = triple driver with aluminium shell). So the answer is very clear here


----------



## Slater

DynamicEars said:


> Isn't that refer back to the KB100  ? (KB100 = triple driver with aluminium shell). So the answer is very clear here



No, not KB100. It does kinda _look_ like the KB100 though (and crossed with the ZS6).

Unfortunately, that’s all I can really say (at least on HeadFi).


----------



## pstickne

Slater said:


> No, not KB100. It does kinda _look_ like the KB100 though (and crossed with the ZS6).
> 
> Unfortunately, that’s all I can really say (at least on HeadFi).


A hybrid design?


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> No, not KB100. It does kinda _look_ like the KB100 though (and crossed with the ZS6).
> 
> Unfortunately, that’s all I can really say (at least on HeadFi).



OK got it


----------



## audio123

My take on the Shanling ME100. Enjoy & happy listening, as always!


----------



## Slater

pstickne said:


> A hybrid design?



Yes, 2DD+1BA


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 29, 2019)

Finally, my review on the *CCA A10*!  



*ABOUT CCA *and* CCA A10 *in-ear earphone:
Currently, CCA A10 is the latest earphone to hit the market by CCA (Clear Concept Audio), a sister company to KZ (Knowledge Zenith) …with full force, fingers-crossed, and ready to go! But, will it be a personal favorite or just another day at the headphone shop?

First off, I want to thank Mr. Wu from CCA for sending the CCA A10 in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost starts as low as $35 to $39 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost.

As many in head-fi may know by now, CCA is becoming "common ground" for competitive in-ear earphones at a fraction of the cost. They have launched several in-ear models like; CCA C04, C10, C16, CA4, and now their newest model A10 with an all BA structure consisting of a BA 22955 for bass, BA 29689 for MID’s, and BA 30095 for High’s.

  *Courtesy of CCA

*SOUND SIGNATURE*:
They have a balanced, but bright and vividly sounding signature throughout the midrange and treble with plenty of details and a surprisingly low natural sounding punchy bass coming from a BA “bass” armature.

*PACKAGE*:
They carry the usual accessories and packaging since the launch of the C04 and nothing out of the ordinary since then, which includes a pair of in-ear metal (alloy) plastic housing earphones, detachable cable, extra large and small silicone ear tips, and manual and warranty card all in one small square packaged box.

*NOTICEABLE CHANGES*:
I will be honest and admit that at first receiving and listening to the A10 I was a little disappointed on the harsh and sibilant sound that came out of them, but that’s when patience paid-off! It all changed after burning them in for at least 100 hours! -Just clear, vivid, airy, and exceptionally tuned earphones! Though, it’s important to note that my review also consists of the changes of ear tips for better comfort and openness. Current ear tips installed: AUVIO medium silicone ear tips.



*SOUND*:
*BASS*:
The bass is articulate, punchy, and can demonstrate good quality detailed bass, especially in the sub-bass region where they shine! The A10 relies on the quality and quantity of bass, which keeps the whole signature quite technically balanced!

*MIDRANGE*:
The midrange has a sense of space, lush, and transparency that leaves you almost breathless, while it’s nicely tuned with the lower treble region giving you exceptional clarity and coherency.

*TREBLE*:
The treble demonstrates perfection in the lower and upper peaks, while maintaining a good flow of vividness and detail. This type of upper signature is hard to achieve and I think the A10 can really do it well! If you’re not careful, you can be immersed and carried up to cloud nine, literally!

*SOUNDSTAGE*:
The A10’s soundstage is rare and plays a vital role in the whole signature, which is hard to achieve in many earphones. They demonstrate a better than average soundstage and imaging, due to the fact that they are capable of having some of the best frontal and depth soundstage I’ve heard in a long time. Resolution is also epic and grand for such a forgiving low price point!



*COMPARISONS*:
*HIFI BCD* -vs- *CCA A10*
Both the A10 and BCD has nice and detailed soundstage separation and imaging, one coming as a micro driver while the other an all BA setup. But, the A10 has better frontal and depth soundstage, besides having a similarly wide soundstage. I can detect that the A10 has slightly better quality bass, especially in the sub-bass region where they shine, but are both the same in quantity. Midrange is slightly more forward with the BCD giving them incredible accuracy with vocals, though the A10 has a sense of space and transparency in the same mid-region that takes you to cloud nine, IMHO! Both have excellent treble details showing off the best of what a dynamic or a balanced armature can achieve! Finally, the BCD plays with a sense of sounding raw, natural with plenty of details, while the A10 plays with the sense of sounding transparent, airy, and with slightly better technicality.

*CCA C16* -vs- *CCA A10*
So here are two top in-ear earphones offered by CCA…and make no exception, they are both good in quality and value! While the C16 came as no surprise with great sounding midrange to upper midrange carrying 16 BA’s, it has an almost neutral sound signature boasting quick speed and raw details on top with excellent upper to lower bass response. The A10, in the other hand, provides excellent technicality providing the best soundstage possible with the added front and depth soundstage spectrum…It’s really hard to say “you missed a note” with this type of soundstage! Though, both can be said to have different sound signatures, which is perfectly fine with me. So, if you asked me? …Both are winners in my book! From here and now, it’s all about “personal preference”.

*PROS*:
Excellent technicality, superb bass, great build quality, detachable cables, better than average frontal and depth soundstage.

*CONS*:
Not for bass heads, needs many hours of play time to achieve its premium signature -100 hours to be exact! Cables are a little thin and lite for its weight (can easily be changed for better ones).

*FINAL COMMENTS*:
Finally, the CCA A10 are a pleasure to have and can be viewed as a level of premium quality for such an insane low price, IMHO.


*Where to purchase them...*
1) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33034197841.html

2) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33036770213.html


Hope this review can be of help towards your next purchase...


-Clear


----------



## re.on

FastAndClean said:


>


 What iem is this and how much?


----------



## FastAndClean

re.on said:


> What iem is this and how much?


AUDIOSENSE T800, the price is 298$


----------



## SilverEars

What are good valued Chi-fi iem is regarded as having unusually large sound stage?  I'm curious if there's anything in the value price bracket that can have as big of sound stage as something like CA Solaris or Z1R?


----------



## awcamaro

Hi all, I'm looking for a specific sound signature and I was wondering if I could get some recommendations. Starting from low to high, I prefer an immensely powerful, deep rumbling sub bass. Something I can feel in my soul basically. Mid bass needs to have impact but not an overly booming sound, but generally prefer a slower decay. For mids, I'd prefer something warm and silky, for both male and female voices. High's I prefer something that is not very bright and sibilant, and something that would be suitable for very long (4-8 hour) listening sessions. I have pretty treble sensitive ears, so that's a big deal. For soundstage, I'd prefer something very wide and immersive, but not so much that it sounds distant. My budget is up to $200, but I would prefer to stay closer to $150. The aesthetics of the IEM's do matter a lot for me, and I prefer the looks of IEM's such as the Ikko OH1/OH10, Whizzer Kylin's, Secret Garden No.3 Ti's, Fiio FH5's. I'll be listening to this via smartphone, so something that doesn't need a lot of power is preferable. I'm also open to purchasing additional foam tips to further improve the bass while (debatably) toning down the high's. I would say this classify's as a warmer/darker sound signature, but the most important aspect is how deep the subbass extends and the quantity and quality of its rumble. Thanks!


----------



## HungryPanda

@awcamaro I would suggest BQEYZ BQ3


----------



## silverfishla

awcamaro said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a specific sound signature and I was wondering if I could get some recommendations. Starting from low to high, I prefer an immensely powerful, deep rumbling sub bass. Something I can feel in my soul basically. Mid bass needs to have impact but not an overly booming sound, but generally prefer a slower decay. For mids, I'd prefer something warm and silky, for both male and female voices. High's I prefer something that is not very bright and sibilant, and something that would be suitable for very long (4-8 hour) listening sessions. I have pretty treble sensitive ears, so that's a big deal. For soundstage, I'd prefer something very wide and immersive, but not so much that it sounds distant. My budget is up to $200, but I would prefer to stay closer to $150. The aesthetics of the IEM's do matter a lot for me, and I prefer the looks of IEM's such as the Ikko OH1/OH10, Whizzer Kylin's, Secret Garden No.3 Ti's, Fiio FH5's. I'll be listening to this via smartphone, so something that doesn't need a lot of power is preferable. I'm also open to purchasing additional foam tips to further improve the bass while (debatably) toning down the high's. I would say this classify's as a warmer/darker sound signature, but the most important aspect is how deep the subbass extends and the quantity and quality of its rumble. Thanks!


Your own suggestion of the Kylin fits your sound description pretty well.  I like them a lot.  Great soundstage, great bass, good timbre, nice mids and highs.  A very pleasing listen.  Only question is fit, the can be a bit shallow with the wrong tips.


----------



## ShinAyasaki (Jun 30, 2019)

awcamaro said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a specific sound signature and I was wondering if I could get some recommendations. Starting from low to high, I prefer an immensely powerful, deep rumbling sub bass. Something I can feel in my soul basically. Mid bass needs to have impact but not an overly booming sound, but generally prefer a slower decay. For mids, I'd prefer something warm and silky, for both male and female voices. High's I prefer something that is not very bright and sibilant, and something that would be suitable for very long (4-8 hour) listening sessions. I have pretty treble sensitive ears, so that's a big deal. For soundstage, I'd prefer something very wide and immersive, but not so much that it sounds distant. My budget is up to $200, but I would prefer to stay closer to $150. The aesthetics of the IEM's do matter a lot for me, and I prefer the looks of IEM's such as the Ikko OH1/OH10, Whizzer Kylin's, Secret Garden No.3 Ti's, Fiio FH5's. I'll be listening to this via smartphone, so something that doesn't need a lot of power is preferable. I'm also open to purchasing additional foam tips to further improve the bass while (debatably) toning down the high's. I would say this classify's as a warmer/darker sound signature, but the most important aspect is how deep the subbass extends and the quantity and quality of its rumble. Thanks!



toneking t88k with good quality copper cable. I know it's a bit out of your budget, but try to get a used one (seen one sold for $190 on ebay last week) and you won't regret.


----------



## DynamicEars (Jun 30, 2019)

awcamaro said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a specific sound signature and I was wondering if I could get some recommendations. Starting from low to high, I prefer an immensely powerful, deep rumbling sub bass. Something I can feel in my soul basically. Mid bass needs to have impact but not an overly booming sound, but generally prefer a slower decay. For mids, I'd prefer something warm and silky, for both male and female voices. High's I prefer something that is not very bright and sibilant, and something that would be suitable for very long (4-8 hour) listening sessions. I have pretty treble sensitive ears, so that's a big deal. For soundstage, I'd prefer something very wide and immersive, but not so much that it sounds distant. My budget is up to $200, but I would prefer to stay closer to $150. The aesthetics of the IEM's do matter a lot for me, and I prefer the looks of IEM's such as the Ikko OH1/OH10, Whizzer Kylin's, Secret Garden No.3 Ti's, Fiio FH5's. I'll be listening to this via smartphone, so something that doesn't need a lot of power is preferable. I'm also open to purchasing additional foam tips to further improve the bass while (debatably) toning down the high's. I would say this classify's as a warmer/darker sound signature, but the most important aspect is how deep the subbass extends and the quantity and quality of its rumble. Thanks!



TFZ no 3 normal will fit your bill along with your requirement mostly, but the sub bass isnt that rumble much because of faster decay, mid bass very punchy without too much bleed (a little bleed to upper bass but still clear to mids), far from being dry. They have warm signature, and not bright highs. Soundstage is a bit above average but not large. Cost at $109 retail

The tfz no 3 TI will be better but at 3 times pricier near $300.

Ikko OH1 have good kicks and deep subbass but can be intense around upper mids area. Never listened to OH10 but looks like they're good and improvement over OH1

Kylins are bassy iem, darker than all above, mid bass a bit overpowering other frequencies for me, they have punch and rumbles though, but for me they are too v-shaped and recessed mids

Moondrop Kanas Pro have deep big sub bass rumbles, but can be lack of punchy mid bass, but benefit is very clean mids area, a bit forward upper mids, with smooth highs. Or try the regular Kanas or KXXS. They all have considerably large soundstage.

Tanchjim Oxygen at $260 also good option but pass your budget by $60, but I never heard them myself, cant comment much but seems have good bass, warm tonality and wide soundstage like KP

or if you want to try cheaper, get BQEYZ BQ3  as @HungryPanda  recommended or (KB100 if you want forward mids). They're good and smooth but midbass are bigger than subbass (at way below your budget limit)


----------



## pstickne (Jun 30, 2019)

awcamaro said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a specific sound signature and I was wondering if I could get some recommendations. Starting from low to high, I prefer an immensely powerful, deep rumbling sub bass. Something I can feel in my soul basically. Mid bass needs to have impact but not an overly booming sound, but generally prefer a slower decay. For mids, I'd prefer something warm and silky, for both male and female voices. High's I prefer something that is not very bright and sibilant, and something that would be suitable for very long (4-8 hour) listening sessions.





DynamicEars said:


> Ikko OH1 have good kicks and deep subbass but can be intense around upper mids area. Never listened to OH10 but looks like they're good and improvement over OH1


I find the Ikko OH1 very very laid back and would not recommend them for (classic) rock, classical, eg. So keep this in mind when asking for bass-rumbly IEMs: often it comes at the expense of mids and vocal presence. Vocals are 'silky'.. just very back-footed.

The Ikko OH1 are very U (maybe even L..l) making them great 'lullaby IEMs' or for endless hours of YouTube relaxing/studying mixes; they probably work well when increasing volume to compensate for recessed mids (ie. bass-boosted/focused style music). I've used them to fall asleep at night  However, even for active-listening R&B (eg.) they might be a bit recessed, depending on preference. I'm not sure how well they respond to EQ. (If anyone wants to try the OH1, send a PM/reply to show interest and I'll post in the FS section at good discount from MSRP.)

I find that most treble can be dialed in with various tips (ie. Ultimate Ears OEM or even Type E); so unless it's an IEM known for excessive brightness, I'd not worry so much about that as finding proper mid and bass balance .. especially if given a budget for tip rolling as well. Also, if listening to very different styles of music consider EQ or even two IEMs.


----------



## snip3r77

awcamaro said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a specific sound signature and I was wondering if I could get some recommendations. Starting from low to high, I prefer an immensely powerful, deep rumbling sub bass. Something I can feel in my soul basically. Mid bass needs to have impact but not an overly booming sound, but generally prefer a slower decay. For mids, I'd prefer something warm and silky, for both male and female voices. High's I prefer something that is not very bright and sibilant, and something that would be suitable for very long (4-8 hour) listening sessions. I have pretty treble sensitive ears, so that's a big deal. For soundstage, I'd prefer something very wide and immersive, but not so much that it sounds distant. My budget is up to $200, but I would prefer to stay closer to $150. The aesthetics of the IEM's do matter a lot for me, and I prefer the looks of IEM's such as the Ikko OH1/OH10, Whizzer Kylin's, Secret Garden No.3 Ti's, Fiio FH5's. I'll be listening to this via smartphone, so something that doesn't need a lot of power is preferable. I'm also open to purchasing additional foam tips to further improve the bass while (debatably) toning down the high's. I would say this classify's as a warmer/darker sound signature, but the most important aspect is how deep the subbass extends and the quantity and quality of its rumble. Thanks!





awcamaro said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a specific sound signature and I was wondering if I could get some recommendations. Starting from low to high, I prefer an immensely powerful, deep rumbling sub bass. Something I can feel in my soul basically. Mid bass needs to have impact but not an overly booming sound, but generally prefer a slower decay. For mids, I'd prefer something warm and silky, for both male and female voices. High's I prefer something that is not very bright and sibilant, and something that would be suitable for very long (4-8 hour) listening sessions. I have pretty treble sensitive ears, so that's a big deal. For soundstage, I'd prefer something very wide and immersive, but not so much that it sounds distant. My budget is up to $200, but I would prefer to stay closer to $150. The aesthetics of the IEM's do matter a lot for me, and I prefer the looks of IEM's such as the Ikko OH1/OH10, Whizzer Kylin's, Secret Garden No.3 Ti's, Fiio FH5's. I'll be listening to this via smartphone, so something that doesn't need a lot of power is preferable. I'm also open to purchasing additional foam tips to further improve the bass while (debatably) toning down the high's. I would say this classify's as a warmer/darker sound signature, but the most important aspect is how deep the subbass extends and the quantity and quality of its rumble. Thanks!



Any of this 

https://audiobudget.com/leaderboard/iem


----------



## randomnin

snip3r77 said:


> Any of this
> 
> https://audiobudget.com/leaderboard/iem


Everything on that site is ≤50$, though.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

awcamaro said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a specific sound signature and I was wondering if I could get some recommendations. Starting from low to high, I prefer an immensely powerful, deep rumbling sub bass. Something I can feel in my soul basically. Mid bass needs to have impact but not an overly booming sound, but generally prefer a slower decay. For mids, I'd prefer something warm and silky, for both male and female voices. High's I prefer something that is not very bright and sibilant, and something that would be suitable for very long (4-8 hour) listening sessions. I have pretty treble sensitive ears, so that's a big deal. For soundstage, I'd prefer something very wide and immersive, but not so much that it sounds distant. My budget is up to $200, but I would prefer to stay closer to $150. The aesthetics of the IEM's do matter a lot for me, and I prefer the looks of IEM's such as the Ikko OH1/OH10, Whizzer Kylin's, Secret Garden No.3 Ti's, Fiio FH5's. I'll be listening to this via smartphone, so something that doesn't need a lot of power is preferable. I'm also open to purchasing additional foam tips to further improve the bass while (debatably) toning down the high's. I would say this classify's as a warmer/darker sound signature, but the most important aspect is how deep the subbass extends and the quantity and quality of its rumble. Thanks!



Im going to rec Semkarch CNT-1. Its everything you just described you were looking for. Its also one of the most comfortable IEMS I have ever worn. Its a single dynamic Carbon Nanotube driver and can be eq'd and amped into infinity or close to it. Also uses DMG and LZ filters to change the tones if that so floats your boat. It doesnt me. I use wide bore JVC spiral dot tip with the stock black filter.


----------



## 1clearhead

awcamaro said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a specific sound signature and I was wondering if I could get some recommendations. Starting from low to high, I prefer an immensely powerful, deep rumbling sub bass. Something I can feel in my soul basically. Mid bass needs to have impact but not an overly booming sound, but generally prefer a slower decay. For mids, I'd prefer something warm and silky, for both male and female voices. High's I prefer something that is not very bright and sibilant, and something that would be suitable for very long (4-8 hour) listening sessions. I have pretty treble sensitive ears, so that's a big deal. For soundstage, I'd prefer something very wide and immersive, but not so much that it sounds distant. My budget is up to $200, but I would prefer to stay closer to $150. The aesthetics of the IEM's do matter a lot for me, and I prefer the looks of IEM's such as the Ikko OH1/OH10, Whizzer Kylin's, Secret Garden No.3 Ti's, Fiio FH5's. I'll be listening to this via smartphone, so something that doesn't need a lot of power is preferable. I'm also open to purchasing additional foam tips to further improve the bass while (debatably) toning down the high's. I would say this classify's as a warmer/darker sound signature, but the most important aspect is how deep the subbass extends and the quantity and quality of its rumble. Thanks!


Easy pick!   KZ ZS7


----------



## MrDelicious

awcamaro said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a specific sound signature and I was wondering if I could get some recommendations. Starting from low to high, I prefer an immensely powerful, deep rumbling sub bass. Something I can feel in my soul basically. Mid bass needs to have impact but not an overly booming sound, but generally prefer a slower decay. For mids, I'd prefer something warm and silky, for both male and female voices. High's I prefer something that is not very bright and sibilant, and something that would be suitable for very long (4-8 hour) listening sessions. I have pretty treble sensitive ears, so that's a big deal. For soundstage, I'd prefer something very wide and immersive, but not so much that it sounds distant. My budget is up to $200, but I would prefer to stay closer to $150. The aesthetics of the IEM's do matter a lot for me, and I prefer the looks of IEM's such as the Ikko OH1/OH10, Whizzer Kylin's, Secret Garden No.3 Ti's, Fiio FH5's. I'll be listening to this via smartphone, so something that doesn't need a lot of power is preferable. I'm also open to purchasing additional foam tips to further improve the bass while (debatably) toning down the high's. I would say this classify's as a warmer/darker sound signature, but the most important aspect is how deep the subbass extends and the quantity and quality of its rumble. Thanks!


Oriveti Basic.


----------



## audio123

awcamaro said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a specific sound signature and I was wondering if I could get some recommendations. Starting from low to high, I prefer an immensely powerful, deep rumbling sub bass. Something I can feel in my soul basically. Mid bass needs to have impact but not an overly booming sound, but generally prefer a slower decay. For mids, I'd prefer something warm and silky, for both male and female voices. High's I prefer something that is not very bright and sibilant, and something that would be suitable for very long (4-8 hour) listening sessions. I have pretty treble sensitive ears, so that's a big deal. For soundstage, I'd prefer something very wide and immersive, but not so much that it sounds distant. My budget is up to $200, but I would prefer to stay closer to $150. The aesthetics of the IEM's do matter a lot for me, and I prefer the looks of IEM's such as the Ikko OH1/OH10, Whizzer Kylin's, Secret Garden No.3 Ti's, Fiio FH5's. I'll be listening to this via smartphone, so something that doesn't need a lot of power is preferable. I'm also open to purchasing additional foam tips to further improve the bass while (debatably) toning down the high's. I would say this classify's as a warmer/darker sound signature, but the most important aspect is how deep the subbass extends and the quantity and quality of its rumble. Thanks!


May I suggest either the ikko OH10 or HiFi Boy OSV3. Cheers!


----------



## audio123

My take on the Fearless Y2K-G10. Enjoy & happy listening, as always!


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Here is my review for the Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22221

Let me know how you like it and if you have any questions.
Cheers!


----------



## nxnje

Here are my impressions on the CCA A10.

I find them really good, especially at this price point.
I even made some comparisons.

https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=553


----------



## TheVortex

Just a repost from the KZ thread and DocHoliday's nice post.


----------



## Neithan (Jul 2, 2019)

So... My Toneking TKS16 arrived yesterday!

They are gorgeous, but the colors are not as strong as the pictures from Alliexpress...






























The cable is very soft and as 8 strand. I believe it's silver plated copper cable.

About the sound...

They definitely need burnin... I let them play pink noise all day and I can hear improvement from yesterday for today.
Yesterday the mids were very recessed and today they are showing up.
After trying some tips, the Spiral Dots are the right choice for this ones.

Sound signature at day 2:

Still very bright whit recessed mids and not very deep bass.

My AT CKR9 are dead so I can't do A/B comparison but right know from memory they are superior to the TKS16 in every way... But this is just day 2

wish me luck!


----------



## pstickne (Jul 2, 2019)

Neithan said:


> So... My Toneking TKS16 arrived yesterday!
> 
> They are gorgeous, but the colors are not as strong as the pictures from Alliexpress...
> 
> ...


Spiral Dots indeed help recessed mids and I used to recommend SD (+foam). Now I find the SD sound ‘muggy’ compared to the RHA silicon tips which also bring low-mids up front more. I can notice a difference in the in first 60 seconds of “Natural” at multiple places. Then again, there is EQ 

Colors look good in those photos, and slightly muted may minimize accidental involvement in gang turf wars!

Good luck!


----------



## IryxBRO

I know that it is kind of old but still.... ROSE North Forest, again. 25 bucks and full of positive vibrations 

Review here: LINK
My blog: LINK


----------



## CoiL

IryxBRO said:


> I know that it is kind of old but still.... ROSE North Forest, again. 25 bucks and full of positive vibrations
> 
> Review here: LINK
> My blog: LINK


Maybe I received a dud over Penon but I heard nothing like that out of my unit and there were many who found them a "big mess".
I had hollow, muddy with weird imaging experience. Gave them to stranger at bus.


----------



## Nimweth

CoiL said:


> Maybe I received a dud over Penon but I heard nothing like that out of my unit and there were many who found them a "big mess".
> I had hollow, muddy with weird imaging experience. Gave them to stranger at bus.


Sounds like they were out of phase.


----------



## darmanastartes (Jul 3, 2019)

IryxBRO said:


> I know that it is kind of old but still.... ROSE North Forest, again. 25 bucks and full of positive vibrations
> 
> Review here: LINK
> My blog: LINK





CoiL said:


> Maybe I received a dud over Penon but I heard nothing like that out of my unit and there were many who found them a "big mess".
> I had hollow, muddy with weird imaging experience. Gave them to stranger at bus.


Yeah, the pair I got was one of the worst IEMs I've ever heard.


----------



## Markolav (Jul 3, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Maybe I received a dud over Penon but I heard nothing like that out of my unit and there were many who found them a "big mess".
> I had hollow, muddy with weird imaging experience. Gave them to stranger at bus.





darmanastartes said:


> Yeah, the pair I got was one of the worst IEMs I've ever heard.



Oh, I was almost placing an order for them because they wouldnt break the bank but you made me hesitate... Perhaps they have changed the tuning? But we all hear differently of course...


----------



## CoiL

Nimweth said:


> Sounds like they were out of phase.


No. They just sounded bad.


Markolav said:


> Oh, I was almost placing an order for them because they wouldnt break the bank but you made me hesitate... Perhaps they have changed the tuning? But we all hear differently of course...


In this case it is certainly not about hearing things differently. Idk if they fixed issues or pulled-back bad units (unlikely) but I would keep away from those as there are lot of other great options for such price. Also, build quality was so-so, too plasticy feel to everything (they were very lightweight) and fixed cables are also kinda "last century".
I´m sure though that some units were good ones as some ppl gave very good impressions on these. It was my worst IEM ever and I didn`t want to try another one (still don`t).


----------



## Markolav

CoiL said:


> In this case it is certainly not about hearing things differently.



I think it is because IryxBRO just gave them a positive review.


----------



## nxnje

Wrote some thoughts on the interesting and undertalked KBEAR F1.

Hope you enjoy the review.

Single BA in a very tiny shell.

https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=556


----------



## FastAndClean

IryxBRO said:


> 25 bucks and full of positive vibrations
> Review here: LINK


----------



## IryxBRO

darmanastartes said:


> Yeah, the pair I got was one of the worst IEMs I've ever heard.



I didn't like it eaither from the start with regular stock eartips that I am usually using with other IEMs. But with the 2 flanged eartips - sound gets much better. Moreover, we are what we hear - comparing those to GeekWold, HLSX and couple of more budget IEMs I have - those are significantly better. The options that would make a good leap in SQ in my collectin are starting with $45 price.


----------



## Ziggomatic

IryxBRO said:


> I didn't like it eaither from the start with regular stock eartips that I am usually using with other IEMs. But with the 2 flanged eartips - sound gets much better. Moreover, we are what we hear - comparing those to GeekWold, HLSX and couple of more budget IEMs I have - those are significantly better. The options that would make a good leap in SQ in my collectin are starting with $45 price.



Here's the source of the discrepancy: the R6 Pro makes.everything sound good.


----------



## IryxBRO

Ziggomatic said:


> Here's the source of the discrepancy: the R6 Pro makes.everything sound good.



Maybe. But you should stick to something in order to eliminate the source difference. It is R6Pro for me now. 
Anyway, Rose NF didn't sound thin on mids, dirty on treble, mixed in instruments and too heavy on bass. I can choose any of this options or the combination to describe other budget IEMs I have.


----------



## Emelya (Jul 3, 2019)

thebigredpolos said:


> I'd definitely order for $29usd to try it out, if I had any idea how to do so.


These duck heads are available now on AliExpress under the name Ren Teng IX12. The price is really low for 3DD+1BA setup.


Spoiler: Yu Teng IX12


----------



## Slater

Emelya said:


> These duck heads are available now on AliExpress under the name Ren Teng IX12. The price is really low for 3DD+1BA setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yu Teng IX12



Here’s a FR graph if anyone is interested


----------



## CoiL

IryxBRO said:


> I didn't like it eaither from the start with regular stock eartips that I am usually using with other IEMs. But with the 2 flanged eartips - sound gets much better. Moreover, we are what we hear - comparing those to GeekWold, HLSX and couple of more budget IEMs I have - those are significantly better. The options that would make a good leap in SQ in my collectin are starting with $45 price.


I tried a lot of different tips, not much change to better. HLSX-808 were miles better SQ despite slightly harsh treble (which could be "cured" little with ultra-wide-bore tips).


----------



## Ultrainferno

Ultrainferno said:


> Today on Picture Sunday we take a first look at the TinHifi P1 (the planar-magnetic IEM)
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/tinhifi-p1-picture-sunday/



And today we have the full review of the TinHifi P1 

https://www.headfonia.com/tinhifi-p1-review/


----------



## zazaboy

anyone here have the lz a6? can anyone give me more insight in this iems because there is not much info about them are they good for the price?


----------



## audio123

Here is a picture of the Balance 7, first planar from TFZ. 






zazaboy said:


> anyone here have the lz a6? can anyone give me more insight in this iems because there is not much info about them are they good for the price?


The A6 is pretty solid, I have yet to finish reviewing it. You can check Twister6 or Moonstar in the meantime. Cheers!


----------



## peter123

zazaboy said:


> anyone here have the lz a6? can anyone give me more insight in this iems because there is not much info about them are they good for the price?



Fwiw my pair should be waiting for me at home next weekend when I get back from my current holiday.


----------



## CYoung234

CoiL said:


> No. They just sounded bad.
> 
> In this case it is certainly not about hearing things differently. Idk if they fixed issues or pulled-back bad units (unlikely) but I would keep away from those as there are lot of other great options for such price. Also, build quality was so-so, too plasticy feel to everything (they were very lightweight) and fixed cables are also kinda "last century".
> I´m sure though that some units were good ones as some ppl gave very good impressions on these. It was my worst IEM ever and I didn`t want to try another one (still don`t).



Mine were definitely NOT out of phase, but I have to agree. I bought them based on the hype, but they always sounded strange. I am going to have another listen, and may try the double flange tips to see if they bring any improvement. I did not give them away yet, but was definitely underwhelmed by them.


----------



## nxnje

2019 and i still think KZ EDR1 is really astonishing.
I like it more and more everyday..
KZ's DD used in the EDR1 is terrific and super well tuned.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jul 4, 2019)

I didn't hate the ZS10. I thought it was nice, but had some problems. The best thing about it was KZ sent me a free complimentary EDR1 as a token of their appreciation for buying the ZS10. That thing is great. Legit great. It made me buy the EDR2 and the EDRSE to compare. Neither come close imo. EDR1 is king.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> Here’s a FR graph if anyone is interested



Any impressions on how they sound? I'm tempted at this price.


----------



## Slater

nxnje said:


> 2019 and i still think KZ EDR1 is really astonishing.
> I like it more and more everyday..
> KZ's DD used in the EDR1 is terrific and super well tuned.



I couldn’t agree more. That’s why I did a mmcx mod to 1 of mine a while ago. I also have a few very special mods in the works for the EDR1, but I have been swamped with work lately and have zero free time. I also have some reviews I need to get off my plate 1st, before I can do any fun mods.

Anyways, IMO there’s nothing that you will find for $3-$4 that comes close. The MH755 is awesome as well, but it’s 2-3xs the price.


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> Any impressions on how they sound? I'm tempted at this price.



I don’t have them, I just found the graph and thought I’d help out by posting it.

For what it’s worth, the graph looks to me like a bass head IEM, and reading through the Aliexpress reviews it looks like a number of people concur.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> I don’t have them, I just found the graph and thought I’d help out by posting it.
> 
> For what it’s worth, the graph looks to me like a bass head IEM, and reading through the Aliexpress reviews it looks like a number of people concur.



Yeah thought so. For $12.9 they look worth the punt. If they suck, I'll at least get a good looking MMCX cable with mic and IEM spare parts to experiment. Lol


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> I couldn’t agree more. That’s why I did a mmcx mod to 1 of mine a while ago. I also have a few very special mods in the works for the EDR1, but I have been swamped with work lately and have zero free time. I also have some reviews I need to get off my plate 1st, before I can do any fun mods.
> 
> Anyways, IMO there’s nothing that you will find for $3-$4 that comes close. The MH755 is awesome as well, but it’s 2-3xs the price.



I'm still tempted in buying the mh755 but really afraid in being non-impressed.

In any case i would really like having EDR1 sound and timbre in CCA C10/ZSN PRO shell.
That would be handsome.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 21, 2019)

nxnje said:


> I'm still tempted in buying the mh755 but really afraid in being non-impressed.
> 
> In any case i would really like having EDR1 sound and timbre in CCA C10/ZSN PRO shell.
> That would be handsome.


The MH755 have a nice and even tonality, the model below has not.

Here my thoughts on the *Moondrop Kanas Pro* -- soon also on Head-Fi. I tested the hype and found it was not even remotely warranted. After the recent rigour in our reviews of the Brainwavz Koel, Sennheiser IE 500 PRO, some verboten stuff, and now the Moondrop Kanas Pro, I fear my blog will dry out soon due to the lack of review supplies.

UPDATE 2019-07-06: this post above caused quite an uproar and even insults and false accusations in the following. If my writeup above was not acceptable or particularly provocative, I don't know where the world has come to. And questioning the right to somebody's own conclusions in a review is censorship and totally unacceptable. Result of this post: lots of review reads. Your numerous contributions below created quite some interest, so that this goal was overachieved. Thank you everybody!


----------



## Makahl (Jul 4, 2019)

The same issue that was annoying me on KPE now it's happening on my Oxygen :/. The ear moisture building up onto the nozzle filter and slowly blocking the sound decreasing the sound pressure level so you perceive a channel imbalance.

Pics of the filter after ~1hour of usage:


Spoiler



it gets kinda wet











On KPE it was wayy worse the channel imbalance and slower to dry the filter out, but now on O2 leaving it 1 minute it's enough to the sweat dry out and back to normal but after weeks I felt the filter needed to be replaced since I was needing to get higher volumes (70/100) compared to my first week (50/100) to get the superb sound. Hopefully, Tanchjim provides a lot of extra filters (I think even KXXS now comes with some extra filters too since it's a constant issue on KPE) but it seems not the best fix for this annoying issue.

I've noticed this happens more often when I use black firmer silicon tips, might those tips elevate the temperature in my ears causing this? I think full metallic IEMs aren't for me, lol.


----------



## CactusPete23

Makahl said:


> The same issue that was annoying me on KPE now it's happening on my Oxygen :/. The ear moisture building up onto the nozzle filter and slowly blocking the sound decreasing the sound pressure level so you perceive a channel imbalance.
> [/spoiler]
> 
> On KPE it was wayy worse the channel imbalance and slower to dry the filter out, but now on O2 leaving it 1 minute it's enough to the sweat dry out and back to normal but after weeks I felt the filter needed to be replaced since I was needing to get higher volumes (70/100) compared to my first week (50/100) to get the superb sound. Hopefully, Tanchjim provides a lot of extra filters (I think even KXXS now comes with some extra filters too since it's a constant issue on KPE) but it seems not the best fix for this annoying issue.
> ...



Bummer that you have so much problems with ear sweat.   I have never seen anything on my KP's screens/filters.   From what I have read about ears; Most people do not have sweat glands inside their ear canals, except for the first 10 to 20% of the outer edge.  And that part is always covered by the ear tips for me.   Clearly you are getting sweat and/or wax.   I don't think what you are seeing is because of a metal housing; Something is getting on the screen before the metal case.  And you get nothing on the screens with other iems? (Besides the KP and Oxygens)     Trying to help you diagnose the root cause...
Anyway, Might be worth trying some triple flange, or other deeper insertion tips, to see if you can reduce the buildup?


----------



## Makahl

CactusPete23 said:


> Bummer that you have so much problems with ear sweat.   I have never seen anything on my KP's screens/filters.   From what I have read about ears; Most people do not have sweat glands inside their ear canals, except for the first 10 to 20% of the outer edge.  And that part is always covered by the ear tips for me.   Clearly you are getting sweat and/or wax.   I don't think what you are seeing is because of a metal housing; Something is getting on the screen before the metal case. * And you get nothing on the screens with other iems? (Besides the KP and Oxygens)  *   Trying to help you diagnose the root cause...
> Anyway, Might be worth trying some triple flange, or other deeper insertion tips, to see if you can reduce the buildup?



Yeah, on Moondrop's thread you'll see people that never ever get this issue and others report it quite often. I got some IEMs in the past - Etymotic ER4B, KZs (ATR, ZS3, ZS4, ZST, ZS10 Pro), ATH-IM50/IM-02, JH5, JH13 Pro and none of them I got anything similar to this, only KPE and Oxygen. But Oxygen's case isn't that annoying because it's fast to "fix" it but still kind of annoying. I'm going to test transparent and softer tips just to make sure aren't the black firmer-silicon tips somehow helping this issue. Thanks for tip


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> The MH755 have a nice and even tonality, the model below has not.
> 
> Here my thoughts on the *Moondrop Kanas Pro* -- soon also on Head-Fi. I tested the hype and found it was not even remotely warranted. After the recent rigour in our reviews of the Brainwavz Koel, Sennheiser IE 500 PRO, some verboten stuff, and now the Moondrop Kanas Pro, I fear my blog will dry out soon due to the lack of review supplies.



IMHO, KPE is much more even tonality, natural timbre, balanced sound and excels in every technical sound aspect over MH755.

Whatever works for You though, YMMV


----------



## nxnje

CoiL said:


> IMHO, KPE is much more even tonality, natural timbre, balanced sound and excels in every technical sound aspect over MH755.
> 
> Whatever works for You though, YMMV



It would be strange if the KPE does not excel over the mh755, considering the abnormous price ratio.


----------



## chickenmoon

nxnje said:


> It would be strange if the KPE does not excel over the mh755, considering the abnormous price ratio.



Seems to me OttoMotor is doing his best to help Sennheiser regain traction in the very lucrative $/£100ish segment at the moment by overly dissing well loved competitors while hyping the IE40 Pro to death...


----------



## Markolav (Jul 5, 2019)

Makahl said:


> The same issue that was annoying me on KPE now it's happening on my Oxygen :/. The ear moisture building up onto the nozzle filter and slowly blocking the sound decreasing the sound pressure level so you perceive a channel imbalance.
> 
> Pics of the filter after ~1hour of usage:
> 
> ...



Hmm, interesting. I havent noticed anything like that with my Oxygen. But Finland is definitely cooler country than Brazil so maybe that explains something. I checked the filters yesterday and they looked fine although its hard to say because I have rarely removed the tips. They seem to gather tiny amounts of earwax but thats it. Im using them with Symbio WA-eartips.


----------



## Makahl

Markolav said:


> Hmm, interesting. I havent noticed anything like that with my Oxygen. I checked the filters yesterday and they looked fine although its hard to say because I have rarely removed the tips. They seem to gather tiny amounts of earwax but thats it. Im using them with Symbio WA-eartips.



I could only spot it after 1-2 hours of playtime but it dries out pretty fast so it's not that big deal. On a good side note, I've been testing for hours now using a softer tip and I can't spot any "sweat" on the filter so might those black firmer tips somehow elevate the temperature in my ears "transferring" more heat and causing this. Another O2 user reported the same thing on this post, but let's see I think the culprit ending up being the tips and my ears, lol.


----------



## nxnje

chickenmoon said:


> Seems to me OttoMotor is doing his best to help Sennheiser regain traction in the very lucrative $/£100ish segment at the moment by overly dissing well loved competitors while hyping the IE40 Pro to death...



Otto is a trusted  reviewer here and in other places as well.
Why would he do that?
I mean, i trust him.
Obviously everyone has different perceptions of the sound and receive different samples of the products. All can be.


----------



## drush12

Hello guys. Here’s my situation, I’m using BGVP dm6 as my daily driver and I’m planning on switching it up with another pair of iem. Here are a couple different iems that I can to pick from. They are the TFZ Secret garden 3, Kanas PRO, Tansio Mirai 4 and fearless s5t. Currently I’m leaning towards the secret garden 3. I mostly listen to songs that are heavy on vocals(female) and instruments and occasionally psychedelic rock. Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## ozziecook

chickenmoon said:


> Seems to me OttoMotor is doing his best to help Sennheiser regain traction in the very lucrative $/£100ish segment at the moment by overly dissing well loved competitors while hyping the IE40 Pro to death...



Nah.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 5, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> Seems to me OttoMotor is doing his best to help Sennheiser regain traction in the very lucrative $/£100ish segment at the moment by overly dissing well loved competitors while hyping the IE40 Pro to death...


One could claim the same about Sony and the lucrative $5 segment, while I unhyped the company-hyped IE 500 PRO in the less lucrative $600 segment . We have a double review of the IE 40 PRO and the other guy is not keen on them because of an upper treble peak. You are invited to read them before making broad statements.

I had a conversation with Sennheiser's high-end product manager and, I tell you, she probably wasn't very happy with me giving her my detailed opinion on the Sennheiser IE 500 PRO. Never had a reply.

The most absurd recent claim was that I dissed the IE 500 PRO because of lack of ownership (this came from the other IE 500 PRO reviewer who had a free "sample" - whereas mine was a loaner). For the same reason, I should have dissed the IE 40 PRO, too. Also a loaner. Both were the only loaners I ever had. How huge would that make my stake in Sennheiser?

This shows clearly that faith-based argumentation is generally inconsistent.


----------



## FastAndClean

T800 review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-t800.23786/reviews#review-22309


----------



## chickenmoon

nxnje said:


> Otto is a trusted  reviewer here and in other places as well.
> Why would he do that?
> I mean, i trust him.
> Obviously everyone has different perceptions of the sound and receive different samples of the products. All can be.



He constantly questions the honesty and integrity of every other reviewer. Why shouldn't I question his?


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 5, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> He constantly questions the honesty and integrity of every other reviewer. Why shouldn't I question his?


First, this statement is not true (and so general that it is not believable). Second, if it was true, what would it have to do with my own integrity, which is independent of everybody else's? Not logical. And you give no sound reasons in support of your claim. The discussion should be guided by logical arguments and not by sympathy.

Unfortunately, you transformed the discussion of an earphone into a personal attack. We should re-focus on earphones.

Oh, and thanks for directing the general attention to the reviews of the Senns. Thanks Is generating lots of traffic.

P.S. Thanks everybody else for defending my "integrity".
P.P.S. @Carlsan: contrarian = critical?


----------



## Carlsan

Personally, I prefer a few more contrarian reviews around here and less hype.
If I agree with the interview or not would be besides the point.


----------



## ozziecook

Carlsan said:


> Personally, I prefer a few more contrarian reviews around here and less hype.
> If I agree with the interview or not would be besides the point.



Right on brother. Nobody likes a yes man. Let's have some real views. Contrarian is cool.
Problem with some of the more expensive IEMs is, there's more of a tendency for a confirmation bias. It all contributes to what is ultimately a subjective view.
Not right, not wrong. But not the objective truth...if there ever is such a thing.

So yes. Let's keep questioning the SQ, the price, the value. And keep up the disagreements!!


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


> T800 review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-t800.23786/reviews#review-22309



been tempted by this one, I'll read your review and see if I still should be.


----------



## chickenmoon

ozziecook said:


> Right on brother. Nobody likes a yes man. Let's have some real views. Contrarian is cool.
> Problem with some of the more expensive IEMs is, there's more of a tendency for a confirmation bias. It all contributes to what is ultimately a subjective view.
> Not right, not wrong. But not the objective truth...if there ever is such a thing.
> 
> So yes. Let's keep questioning the SQ, the price, the value. And keep up the disagreements!!



I remember he sure didn't have that openness when it came to contrarian opinions of Campfire and their Solaris IEM which he owns. In fact he was one of the most prominent and vocal yes men... Go, figure...


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Cevisi (Jul 5, 2019)

Makahl said:


> The same issue that was annoying me on KPE now it's happening on my Oxygen :/. The ear moisture building up onto the nozzle filter and slowly blocking the sound decreasing the sound pressure level so you perceive a channel imbalance.
> 
> Pics of the filter after ~1hour of usage:
> 
> ...


just put every 2-3 weeks 3 drops of 3% hydrogen peroxid in your earcanal and let it sit for 10 mins and then spill your ears whit water


----------



## PhonoPhi

Cevisi said:


> just put every 2-3 weeks 3 drops of natrium peroxid in your earcanal and let it sit for 10 mins and then spill your ears whit water


I am sorry to interfere but it is quite dangerous to give procedures with aggressive chemicals (sodium peroxide) without even specifying the concentration (!!!)


----------



## HungryPanda

6%  diluted 1 part to 5 parts water is ok


----------



## CactusPete23

HungryPanda said:


> 6%  diluted 1 part to 5 parts water is ok


This is to dissolve ear-wax ?


----------



## Cevisi

Makahl said:


> The same issue that was annoying me on KPE now it's happening on my Oxygen :/. The ear moisture building up onto the nozzle filter and slowly blocking the sound decreasing the sound pressure level so you perceive a channel imbalance.
> 
> Pics of the filter after ~1hour of usage:
> 
> ...


just put every 2-3 weeks 3 drops of natrium peroxid in your earcanal and let it s


PhonoPhi said:


> I am sorry to interfere but it is quite dangerous to give procedures with aggressive chemicals (sodium peroxide) without even specifying the concentration (!!!)


 excuE me you are right

3% natrium peroxide its safe and even for washing your mouth whit


----------



## ozziecook

chickenmoon said:


> I remember he sure didn't have that openness when it came to contrarian opinions of Campfire and their Solaris IEM which he owns. In fact he was one of the most prominent and vocal yes men... Go, figure...


Being a contrarian means you sometimes aren't. And that you have to be brave to stick up for the accepted view. Perhaps he just...thought those particular ones were good. 
If someone disses ALL expensive IEMs, for instance, then it would be too prejudiced, and predictable, no?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Damn. And I just thought he liked the IE40 a lot. Who knew.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Cevisi said:


> just put every 2-3 weeks 3 drops of natrium peroxid in your earcanal and let it s
> excuE me you are right
> 
> 3% natrium peroxide its safe and even for washing your mouth whit


Is this actually hydrogen peroxide (which is used much more commonly by far) in your images??

At 3 (wt) %, the sodium peroxide is quite dangerous.


----------



## Cevisi (Jul 5, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> Is this actually hydrogen peroxide (which is used much more commonly by far) in your images??
> 
> At 3 (wt) %, the sodium peroxide is quite dangerous.





PhonoPhi said:


> Is this actually hydrogen peroxide (which is used much more commonly by far) in your images??
> 
> At 3 (wt) %, the sodium peroxide is quite dangerous.


yes translatet its hydrogen peroxide

iam really sry if i messed things up i bought it as natrium peroxide for cleaning my ears in the local medical shop. i had no idea that there is such a ig differenence that could harm somebody


----------



## silverfishla

I think that the “see what I think, go to my website” posts should be banned on Head-Fi.  Don’t use us to funnel traffic to your personal sites.  If you’ve got something to say, say it here.


----------



## Slater (Jul 5, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> I think that the “see what I think, go to my website” posts should be banned on Head-Fi.  Don’t use us to funnel traffic to your personal sites.  If you’ve got something to say, say it here.



If you want to know what I think about this idea, click this link here.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 5, 2019)

Discussion means disagreements...which help everyone. Lurking in the back and pushing "like" buttons in support of personal insults ("trolling") doesn't help anybody...and is creepy. Herd mentality of forced consent doesn't help either.



chickenmoon said:


> I remember he sure didn't have that openness when it came to contrarian opinions of Campfire and their Solaris IEM which he owns. In fact he was one of the most prominent and vocal yes men... Go, figure...


Errr...for the case you refer to me, I have never had a Campfire product in my hands/ears, let alone owned one.

Hey, I really like the Final Audio E1000 (purchased at $40 CAD): neutral to tepid, good air...very enjoyable. Did I miss a hype somewhere?


----------



## SoundChoice

Otto Motor said:


> Discussion means disagreements...which help everyone. Lurking in the back and pushing "like" buttons in support of personal insults ("trolling") doesn't help anybody...and is creepy. Herd mentality of forced consent doesn't help either.
> 
> 
> Errr...for the case you refer to me, I have never had a Campfire product in my hands/ears, let alone owned one.
> ...


I liked your post but not to support insults, but because I agree with the sentiments. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## silverfishla

Slater said:


> If you want to know what I think about this idea, click this link here.


Haha! I pressed it!


----------



## MrDelicious

chickenmoon said:


> I remember he sure didn't have that openness when it came to contrarian opinions of Campfire and their Solaris IEM which he owns. In fact he was one of the most prominent and vocal yes men... Go, figure...


If you have no argument other disagreeing with Otto's *subjective* opinions, I'd suggest apologizing and moving on.


----------



## audio123

I would like to chime in here. I personally don't rate the Kanas Pro very highly maybe due to my exposure to many gears but that does not stop me from appreciating what the Kanas Pro can do at its price point hence I recommend it to people when someone asked me for a particular sound signature. There is no need to question/write off another person's personal experience just because one don't share the same experience with him/her as we are all different. Whether a product is worth the value depends on one's perception. For example, my Noble Kaiser Encore has a price tag of 1850 USD, I gladly paid for it as I found it worth its asking price and this applies for my FI-BA-SS, Xelento, Andromeda, etc. Speaking of the Sennheiser IE40 Pro vs IE500 Pro, I have tried both IEMs myself, although I must admit the IE40 Pro has fantastic value but the IE500 Pro still wins me over with a smoother sound. Of course, with greater exposure to gears, there will be higher expectations. At the end of the day, enjoy & happy listening, as always. Cheers!


----------



## Markolav (Jul 6, 2019)

Does anyone own Kinera Sif yet? I just ordered them because... reasons. I havent heard Seed where they are supposedly based on but I own Idun which I like quite a bit. Praises for the soundstaging got my interest. I will surely report my findings here after ive received them.


----------



## FastAndClean

Markolav said:


> Does anyone own Kinera Sif yet? I just ordered them because... reasons. I havent heard Seed where they are supposedly based on but I own Idun which I like quite a bit. Praises for the soundstaging got my interest. I will surely report my findings here after ive received them.


i have them ,they are colored but pleasant, very nice soundstage, mid bass boost, good extension into the sub bass but mid bass is more, the mids are a little bit thin sounding, the treble also sound a little bit thin, peaking at around 10khz with dip before that and roll of after that


----------



## Markolav

FastAndClean said:


> i have them ,they are colored but pleasant, very nice soundstage, mid bass boost, good extension into the sub bass but mid bass is more, the mids are a little bit thin sounding, the treble also sound a little bit thin, peaking at around 10khz with dip before that and roll of after that



Ok thanks, sounds good. How is the comfort? What music you prefer to listen with them?


----------



## FastAndClean

Markolav said:


> Ok thanks, sounds good. How is the comfort? What music you prefer to listen with them?


the comfort is very good, they are small, i kind of abuse them with sub bass boost and like to listen to drum and bass with them, the bass control is good and they don't mind the boost, very fun with my EQ, the driver inside is very capable


----------



## FastAndClean

Here is my pair, they are very cute, I will buy better cable for them in the future


----------



## Markolav

Wow, Nicehck Store already shipped my Sif, I ordered them like two hours ago. Cant wait.  Chi-fi is life.


----------



## CoiL (Jul 6, 2019)

I personally have nothing against @Otto Motor and his site reviews... just the way he presents those reviews to ppl here.
If he would present them without straight-on "judgement" and any opinion, with just links to review, there probably would be more readers and less "arguing".

On another note, about his KPE review, it is quite What? in many points to me and I strongly disagree... but I`m not going to comment and "fight" over it as I`ve come to conclusion that our hearing-responses and sound preferences and maybe gear matchup and other factors are VERY different.

YMMV as they say.

I like how Audio123 keeps his posts clean about judgement and reviews have just sound impressions/descriptions and no "generalizing hype-train-killed" remarks without superior attitude.


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> i have them ,they are colored but pleasant, very nice soundstage,* mid bass boost*, good extension into the sub bass but mid bass is more, the mids are a little bit thin sounding, the treble also sound a little bit thin, peaking at around 10khz with dip before that and roll of after that


oh no... is it very noticeable boost in mid-bass compared to KP/KPE?


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> oh no... is it very noticeable boost in mid-bass compared to KP/KPE?


Kanas has a little bit more mid bass, but also more sub bass, Siv has more treble though


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> Kanas has a little bit more mid bass, but also more sub bass, Siv has more treble though


Thanks, this comparison kinda pulls Sif back to my list. Waiting for more reviews and graphs.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Thanks, this comparison kinda pulls Sif back to my list. Waiting for more reviews and graphs.


if you have the KP you don't need the Sif, i find the regular Kanas better than both, Sif is colored but very impressive for the price, it is a lot of fun with sub bass EQ and that deep soundstage


----------



## audio123

CoiL said:


> I personally have nothing against @Otto Motor and his site reviews... just the way he presents those reviews to ppl here.
> If he would present them without straight-on "judgement" and any opinion, with just links to review, there probably would be more readers and less "arguing".
> 
> On another note, about his KPE review, it is quite What? in many points to me and I strongly disagree... but I`m not going to comment and "fight" over it as I`ve come to conclusion that our hearing-responses and sound preferences and maybe gear matchup and other factors are VERY different.
> ...


Thank you, appreciate it! Different strokes for different folks. I would like to reiterate that there is no need to question/write off another person's personal experience just because one don't share the same experience with him/her as we are all different. Respect is key. Enjoy & happy listening, as always. Cheers!


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 6, 2019)

does anyone here have the audeze isine10? need more info about this iems got a great deal ... can anyone describe are they any good or not because they are released a while ago


----------



## Cevisi

zazaboy said:


> does anyone here have the audeze isine10? need more info about this iems got a great deal ... can anyone describe are they any good or not because they are released a while ago


i heard they are not great tuned but clear and acurrate whit all details


----------



## zazaboy

they are eq friendly so I can fix the sound if they respond well too it


----------



## Cevisi

zazaboy said:


> they are eq friendly so I can fix the sound if they respond well too it


yes like i said i just heard .i never researched about them. for how much will you get them


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 7, 2019)

audio123 said:


> I have tried both IEMs myself, although I must admit the IE40 Pro has fantastic value but the IE500 Pro still wins me over with a smoother sound.


I think that Sennheiser pushed the IE 40 PRO's price way down (compared to their other similar products) to stay competitive. They also started a video campaign in support of the single DD. The more I appreciate the timbre of the IE 40/500 PRO (sure the 500 are smoother but harsh on my credit card) or Final Audio E1000 (my selection is limited), the more issues I get with the BA sound (artificially fast decay, lack of cohesion, harmonic distortion). This was rather evident today when listening to a symphony orchestra known for their distinct "Bohemian" sound. Should I be interested in the Tanchjim Oxygen single DD, which, in the eyes of iem wizard shotgunshane, adresses the shortcomings of the MKP?

P.S. I have zero issues with people's opinions of a product as long as they are sincere -- and I have to know their personal preferences for these opinions to be helpful. My preference is neutral to tepid, not overly boosted mid bass and not much in the 2-4 kHz area.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 7, 2019)

nxnje said:


> I'm still tempted in buying the mh755 but really afraid in being non-impressed.



Here some other opinions: 



Spoiler: other opinions



*Shotgunshanes recommendations, favorites, and classics

MH755* – MSRP $7.95. Yup, Seven dollars and 95 cents. Dynamic driver. Universal. Exaggerated Harman type frequency response with large sub bass boost, very clear upper mids and slightly easier going treble. Less warmth than MH1/C. Once again Sony makes a budget gem and then screws us over with a J cable.


*Crinacle's ranking list*

B= Sony MH755 Harman-neutral Clean notes, proper sub-bass extension and a tonal balance beyond expectations.


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> Here some other opinions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi i am new on this forum but i do own a pair of MH 755. It follows the harman curve and the sound quality is excellent considering it is only a few bucks. Consider getting it for the price of a Starbucks coffee.

There are lots of fakes out there though, so check the forums on trusted sellers before buying.
My only complaint is the cable, which is a super short J shapes cable and it has microphonics.


----------



## audio123

Otto Motor said:


> I think that Sennheiser pushed the IE 40 PRO's price way down (compared to their other similar products) to stay competitive. They also started a video campaign in support of the single DD. The more I appreciate the timbre of the IE 40/500 PRO (sure the 500 are smoother but harsh on my credit card) or Final Audio E1000 (my selection is limited), the more issues I get with the BA sound (artificially fast decay, lack of cohesion, harmonic distortion). This was rather evident today when listening to a symphony orchestra known for their distinct "Bohemian" sound. Should I be interested in the Tanchjim Oxygen single DD, which, in the eyes of iem wizard shotgunshane, adresses the shortcomings of the MKP?
> 
> P.S. I have zero issues with people's opinions of a product as long as they are sincere -- and I have to know their personal preferences for these opinions to be helpful. My preference is neutral to tepid, not overly boosted mid bass and not much in the 2-4 kHz area.


As I mentioned earlier, whether a product is worth the value depends on one's perception and this boils down to the amount of gears one is exposed to. I feel there is no need to assert such a sweeping statement "the more issues I get with the BA sound". Have you tried top multi BA IEMs Ace, FIBAE 7, Andromeda, Kaiser Encore or U18t? I think everyone here is sincere in expressing their thoughts and no one forced you to read their opinions but that does not give you the right to say stuffs with a superior attitude in which people should follow what you prefer. As we are all different, YMMV definitely. Enjoy & happy listening, as always. Cheers!


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> if you have the KP you don't need the Sif, i find the regular Kanas better than both, Sif is colored but very impressive for the price, it is a lot of fun with sub bass EQ and that deep soundstage


It would be not for myself but for gift


----------



## ehjie

CoiL said:


> I like how Audio123 keeps his posts clean about judgement and reviews have just sound impressions/descriptions and no "generalizing hype-train-killed" remarks without superior attitude.



...being Level headed as well as being a Real Enthusiast / Hobbyist will always be a precursor for a great review. There's always that excitement every time there's a device to be auditioned / reviewed...


----------



## ozziecook

audio123 said:


> As I mentioned earlier, whether a product is worth the value depends on one's perception and this boils down to the amount of gears one is exposed to. I feel there is no need to assert such a sweeping statement "the more issues I get with the BA sound". Have you tried top multi BA IEMs Ace, FIBAE 7, Andromeda, Kaiser Encore or U18t? I think everyone here is sincere in expressing their thoughts and no one forced you to read their opinions but that does not give you the right to say stuffs with a superior attitude in which people should follow what you prefer. As we are all different, YMMV definitely. Enjoy & happy listening, as always. Cheers!


Was that a sweeping statement? I felt that the use of the word, ‘I’ made it a personal view. And I feel we need to accept different styles of writing and limitations of phrasing ability too. That’s what makes it fun, fair and varied. Your style is very straight, short and definitive. But also unwavering at times in terms of how an IEM is, rather than how it presents to others with different gear. That’s fine too. 
As it happens I have issues with nearly all BA only units I’ve tried (up to Rhapsodio Solar 10ba). It’s just a preference I seem to have for DD and bass feel. 
Happy listening as always.


----------



## audio123

ozziecook said:


> Was that a sweeping statement? I felt that the use of the word, ‘I’ made it a personal view. And I feel we need to accept different styles of writing and limitations of phrasing ability too. That’s what makes it fun, fair and varied. Your style is very straight, short and definitive. But also unwavering at times in terms of how an IEM is, rather than how it presents to others with different gear. That’s fine too.
> As it happens I have issues with nearly all BA only units I’ve tried (up to Rhapsodio Solar 10ba). It’s just a preference I seem to have for DD and bass feel.
> Happy listening as always.


To each his/her own.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> It would be not for myself but for gift


Oh for gift they are great, cute look, comfortable, sound good and they are cheap


----------



## superuser1

So one has superior attitude and one doesn't hear the gear before commenting extensively... wow exciting times i must say!!!


----------



## jant71

Otto Motor said:


> I think that Sennheiser pushed the IE 40 PRO's price way down (compared to their other similar products) to stay competitive. They also started a video campaign in support of the single DD. The more I appreciate the timbre of the IE 40/500 PRO (sure the 500 are smoother but harsh on my credit card) or Final Audio E1000 (my selection is limited), the more issues I get with the BA sound (artificially fast decay, lack of cohesion, harmonic distortion). This was rather evident today when listening to a symphony orchestra known for their distinct "Bohemian" sound. Should I be interested in the Tanchjim Oxygen single DD, which, in the eyes of iem wizard shotgunshane, adresses the shortcomings of the MKP?
> 
> P.S. I have zero issues with people's opinions of a product as long as they are sincere -- and I have to know their personal preferences for these opinions to be helpful. My preference is neutral to tepid, not overly boosted mid bass and not much in the 2-4 kHz area.



I think it is still another $99 Senn Product using the same 10mm driver. They just did it better and finally gave you better tuning for the price. Not seeing the price being pushed down just doing a better job for the price. Don't think it costs much different to produce than an HD1/momentum IE but is just done better. Priced right where it should be esp. after a long line of overpriced CX'. 

They come full circle with cheap looking plastic that sound good from the Stainless Steel designed by"insert name drop here". Using Adidas, BMW, etc. to impress but still needing tuning work.

I applaud Senn if they did finally tune an earphone right top to bottom for and didn't raise the price. All the CX985, 885, IE6,7,8,80, etc. all had mentionable tuning issues esp. at their above $100 costs.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 8, 2019)

audio123 said:


> As I mentioned earlier, whether a product is worth the value depends on one's perception and this boils down to the amount of gears one is exposed to. I feel there is no need to assert such a sweeping statement "the more issues I get with the BA sound". Have you tried top multi BA IEMs Ace, FIBAE 7, Andromeda, Kaiser Encore or U18t? I think everyone here is sincere in expressing their thoughts and no one forced you to read their opinions but that does not give you the right to say stuffs with a superior attitude in which people should follow what you prefer. As we are all different, YMMV definitely. Enjoy & happy listening, as always. Cheers!


Sure you are not contradicting yourself? First you tell people to respect others' personal opinions but then you explicitly dismiss my developing opinion about the BAs I know and my personal preference of DDs. Then you repeatedly elevate yourself above others based on all the high-end gear you have...while assigning me a superior attitude.

One of the iem wizards wrote once [cut and paste]:
_“…To borrow a metaphor from photography: BA timbre reminds me of a slightly over-sharpened picture. Impressive, contrasty and eye-popping, but not necessarily all that realistic…”_

He continues (while stating his remarks being subjective):

_“…: for instance, that I intuitively and predominantly would pick DDs for classical, whenever I had several different IEMs at hand. And that upon switching from DDs to BAs, I would always need some time to adjust to BA timbre. Whereas the adjustment would happen almost instantly, when switching the other way round from BAs to DDs…”_

Why should he not make such a "sweeping" (but also personal) statement, which I found eye opening.

To answer your question: no, I don't know these high-end BAs [only "normal" BAs up to $400, but these should work, too...$400 is a lot of money]. There is a big world outside of Head-Fi and I discussed the benefits of BAs and DDs with people who have tried many high enders and who are much more experienced than me. But I am not sure, the ability of recognizing the timbre/tonal accuracy of a picked or plugged string instrument is correlated with the value of the gear in one's drawer.

I'd still appreciate your answer on the Oxygen.

As you correctly say "different strokes for different folks". And I belong to the folks who want a bang for their buck as opposed to the other "end member" who don't want to make any sound compromises and are willing to pay $$$ for diminishing returns. And I am sure marketing considers the existence of the different folks for their pricing...as admitted by Final Audio.

P.S. As to my "superior attitude". Could it be my English and therefore my phrasings (which I learnt in England): it appears that I align best with the British Head-Fiers...to the point that I even had a couple of pints with one.


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 7, 2019)

can we just keep it at iems instead of discussing every review here not everyone gonna hear if a iem is good or not before they experience or listen to the iem first.. we dont even have good comparisons how are gonna trust reviews based on reviewers experience.. its not that simple..


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 7, 2019)

nxnje said:


> I'm still tempted in buying the mh755 but really afraid in being non-impressed.
> 
> In any case i would really like having EDR1 sound and timbre in CCA C10/ZSN PRO shell.
> That would be handsome.



The EDR1 has a glorious low end. 

If the EDR1 low end is not an issue for your then you'll probably enjoy the MH755 because it renders the lower frequencies quite well. 



Otto Motor said:


> Here some other opinions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





baskingshark said:


> Hi i am new on this forum but i do own a pair of MH 755. It follows the harman curve and the sound quality is excellent considering it is only a few bucks. Consider getting it for the price of a Starbucks coffee.
> 
> My only complaint is the cable, which is a super short J shapes cable and it has microphonics.





nxnje said:


> 2019 and i still think KZ EDR1 is really astonishing.
> I like it more and more everyday..
> KZ's DD used in the EDR1 is terrific and super well tuned.



OTOH, some others have commented on the MH755 sounding a bit bass heavy and somewhat narrow.


Hence, I present another budget-friendly ($10) but capable single DD alternative: The Sony MH755 have more low-end grunt but these Philips are better balanced and have a wider soundstage (to my ears).





 

Philips SHE7050.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 7, 2019)

DocHoliday said:


> The EDR1 has a glorious low end.
> 
> If the EDR1 low end is not an issue for your then you'll probably enjoy the MH755 because it renders the lower frequencies quite well.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Doc. Interesting. Do you have a reliable purchase link? Can't find them below $40 from the usual Canadian mainstream sources. There is a sub $10 bunch on ebay (sellers based in S. Korea) who claim theirs are genuine.

UPDATE: I ordered the version with the mic for $17.50 CAD (was the most economical solution).

The LG QuatBeat 3 are another cheap favourite, listing at $25 but are cheaper on ebay (and hopefully genuine). Haven't listened to them.






P.S. Funny, we are "working" here on all levels quasi-simultaneously, from alternatives between $10 earphones ("buy them all") to multi-$$$$ specimens.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi, Otto.

I listened to both the MH755 and SHE7050 at 3:00 this morning. I liked the SHE7050 more but I need to qualify my earlier statement.  My MH755 has been re-cabled so it is not in stock form. I also noticed that my MH755 had medium-bore (BQEYZ) eartips affixed while the SHE7050 had wide-bore silicone eartips affixed so all things were not equal. The wide-bore eartips reduced the bass and increased the "air".

That said, I just did an apples to apples comparison (identical eartips on both earphones) and they're pretty close across the board. 





The MH755 has ever-so-slightly tighter bass but the difference is negligible. With the tracks included above my SHE7050 sounds slightly more resolving while my MH755 sounds slightly smoother. I should point out that synergy (source coupled to earphone) can play a part in the final delivery.

All in all, I like them.



 


I bought five pairs a few years ago.



 


Oddly enough, I bought them solely for the eartips but they've turned out to be quite the jackpot. 



 

Who knew? Not me. 

Bought them here:

https://www.amazon.com/Philips-SHE7050PP-27-Earbuds-Headphones/dp/B018893PCY


----------



## HAMS

jant71 said:


> I think it is still another $99 Senn Product using the same 10mm driver. They just did it better and finally gave you better tuning for the price. Not seeing the price being pushed down just doing a better job for the price. Don't think it costs much different to produce than an HD1/momentum IE but is just done better. Priced right where it should be esp. after a long line of overpriced CX'.
> 
> They come full circle with cheap looking plastic that sound good from the Stainless Steel designed by"insert name drop here". Using Adidas, BMW, etc. to impress but still needing tuning work.
> 
> I applaud Senn if they did finally tune an earphone right top to bottom for and didn't raise the price. All the CX985, 885, IE6,7,8,80, etc. all had mentionable tuning issues esp. at their above $100 costs.



I always thought senn's IEMs looks horrible on graph. And it's weird that they still don't have any BA product.

On BA vs Dynamic. I definitely prefer BA, I don't know I have tried many popular dynamics here they sound okay but slow bass characteristics is not for me.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 7, 2019)

HAMS said:


> I always thought senn's IEMs looks horrible on graph. And it's weird that they still don't have any BA product.
> 
> On BA vs Dynamic. I definitely prefer BA, I don't know I have tried many popular dynamics here they sound okay but slow bass characteristics is not for me.



This is Senn's opinion on BA...
"*The philosophy behind the design*

For the IE 400 PRO and IE 500 PRO, we have reinvented the single dynamic driver principle. Other in-ears in the same price range work on the balanced armature principle, which we find to be inferior to a wideband dynamic driver,” explains Schentek. “Balanced armature earphones – a technology borrowed from hearing aids where small packages are crucial – require multiple drivers to reproduce the frequency range, and this may lead to cross-over effects and phase differences between the individual drivers. The IE 400 PRO and the IE 500 PRO, on the other hand, use a single high-performance dynamic driver that covers the entire frequency range with ease, resulting in a distortion-free, detailed and accurate sound reproduction.”


----------



## baskingshark

DocHoliday said:


> Hi, Otto.
> 
> I listened to both the MH755 and SHE7050 at 3:00 this morning. I liked the SHE7050 more but I need to qualify my earlier statement.  My MH755 has been re-cabled so it is not in stock form. I also noticed that my MH755 had medium-bore (BQEYZ) eartips affixed while the SHE7050 had wide-bore silicone eartips affixed so all things were not equal. The wide-bore eartips reduced the bass and increased the "air".
> 
> That said, I just did an apples to apples comparison (identical eartips on both earphones) and they're pretty close across the board.




Hi, just a noob question, but did you recable the MH755 yourself or send it somewhere to do so?
I would really want to use my MH755 more, but the cable microphonics and short cable limit its practical use for me.


----------



## HungryPanda

If you have basic soldering skill it is very easy to change cable


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 8, 2019)

jant71 said:


> This is Senn's opinion on BA...
> "*The philosophy behind the design*
> 
> For the IE 400 PRO and IE 500 PRO, we have reinvented the single dynamic driver principle. Other in-ears in the same price range work on the balanced armature principle, which we find to be inferior to a wideband dynamic driver,” explains Schentek. “Balanced armature earphones – a technology borrowed from hearing aids where small packages are crucial – require multiple drivers to reproduce the frequency range, and this may lead to cross-over effects and phase differences between the individual drivers. The IE 400 PRO and the IE 500 PRO, on the other hand, use a single high-performance dynamic driver that covers the entire frequency range with ease, resulting in a distortion-free, detailed and accurate sound reproduction.”


They also write that the IE 500 PRO is neutral sounding. It is not at all, independent how you define neutral (Harman or diffuse field). And the upper midrange/lower treble is missing in action, which is quite remarkable (it is very evident audibly and in terms of measurements...the curve starts rolling off at 2 kHz). Actually I talked to Jannick Schentek...he told me that retuning would mean the curve changes in other segments, too. That's unfortunately the problem...Sennheiser claim that their single DD is superior over a bunch of BAs.

As to *recabling the MH755*: I just plugged in a female-to-male audio cable as extension.

As to which one is better, the Philips or the Sony (@DocHoliday): could not care less, bought them all, hope to enjoy both. Hope that's the idea.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 7, 2019)

HAMS said:


> On BA vs Dynamic. I definitely prefer BA, I don't know I have tried many popular dynamics here they sound okay but slow bass characteristics is not for me.


I used to prefer BA mainly, and particularly for highs as they seem to capable of better micro-details, but can't say it's always the case.  I do like good DD bass as it sound like more area of air being moved compared to BA.  BA bass sounds more mid-bass emphasized, but DD sounds low-bass is expressed pretty well.

Also, based on my experience, DD drivers need more power to be driven well, and better controlled, so amping is quite important.  BA tend to be easy to drive on avg phone.  So perhaps impression of DD may vary somewhat depending on the user's amping capability where-as opinions on BA will likely be more consistent due to easy drive-ability.  With the right amping I was quite surprised how quickly Kanas Pro reacted with such level of sub-bass.  Usually, I noticed slightly delay with DD bass in the past, particularly ones with cross-overs.  Kanas Pro is single DD, but good amping will control it quickly.  If you hear DD driver reacting quickly your opinion may change.


----------



## PhonoPhi

jant71 said:


> This is Senn's opinion on BA...
> "*The philosophy behind the design*
> 
> For the IE 400 PRO and IE 500 PRO, we have reinvented the single dynamic driver principle. Other in-ears in the same price range work on the balanced armature principle, which we find to be inferior to a wideband dynamic driver,” explains Schentek. “Balanced armature earphones – a technology borrowed from hearing aids where small packages are crucial – require multiple drivers to reproduce the frequency range, and this may lead to cross-over effects and phase differences between the individual drivers. The IE 400 PRO and the IE 500 PRO, on the other hand, use a single high-performance dynamic driver that covers the entire frequency range with ease, resulting in a distortion-free, detailed and accurate sound reproduction.”



It can be argued that for a single membrane it is hard (if physically impossible) to reproduce all the frequencies with their individual dynamics without any coupling/interference.

Similarly, is there a single instrument that is capable of replacing a symphony orchestra, even a single string instrument comfortably spanning the entire frequency range?


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 7, 2019)

Various companies has experimented with materials on the dynamic drivers for better DD response.  I don't understand what Sennheiser means by 'reinvented.'  I respect their work on full-sized, but not really on iems.  It's just marketing talk.  ER4 is single BA design.


----------



## Veyska

<3 my IE 40 Pro, I don't care what y'all say.    Only reason it won't be my walking IEM is proprietary cabling (and I want to protect my precious).

(Still wanna' try an all-BA IEM though at some point, my BT3S should be arriving in a day or two and if I'm pleased with it I'll probably get either the KBEAR F1 or the Audiosense T1...  Cheapest all-BA MMCX IEMs I know of, at least, any other suggestions?  I know NICEHCK has a triple-BA for ~50 but I'd like to keep it around 30, so barring a sale I'm just wistfully eyeing it.)


----------



## Ziggomatic

People to generalizations = moths to flames


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 8, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> I used to prefer BA mainly, and particularly for highs as they seem to capable of better micro-details, but can't say it's always the case.  I do like good DD bass as it sound like more area of air being moved compared to BA.  BA bass sounds more mid-bass emphasized, but DD sounds low-bass is expressed pretty well.





PhonoPhi said:


> It can be argued that for a single membrane it is hard (if physically impossible) to reproduce all the frequencies with their individual dynamics without any coupling/interference.
> 
> Similarly, is there a single instrument that is capable of replacing a symphony orchestra, even a single string instrument comfortably spanning the entire frequency range?



Both technologies bring something good to the table. I don't want to paint with too broad a brush here but to my ears BA's sound more analytical. A well-tuned multi-BA in-ear will excel at giving instruments a clearly defined space of their own but, indeed, the stiffer diaphragms on beryllium or titanium DD's found in today's IEMs can hold their own. 

Some folks crave the increased resolution and/or definition that BA's offer while still others prefer the cohesive nature that DD's offer. I know this is a sweeping generalisation; it's just my experience thus far. In general, to me, pure BA's mean analytical definition and pure DD's mean cohesive with an almost analog-like presentation, but the line between the two technologies is blurring more and more as each day passes. I can definitely argue in favor of the cohesiveness of my BA10 (multi-BA). At the moment, I can't recall a poorly-tuned single dynamic in-ear THAT LACKED COHESIVENESS but I can rattle off a list of single DD's with poor resolution and/or "fuzzy" definition. 

At any rate, thus far, in the sub-$100 bracket of Chi-Fi, BQEYZ seems to straddle the fence better than most when it comes to hybrid models.  I had to go back and edit my BQ3 review after 60 days (over eartips) but I still think the BQ3 does not sound like a "typical hybrid" (highly resolute upper frequencies with lesser-defined lower frequencies). BQEYZ BQ3 BA's are quite smooth.  

I remember that a few years ago I stated that well-tuned IEMs won't stray far from an acceptable baseline and BQEYZ seems to be taking that exact approach. With the only exception being the BQ3 (due to its authoritative bass), sound signatures of all other BQEYZ models differ by only small degrees. Sure, thus far, they're playing it safe but, thus far, there is little to complain about.

....way to walk that tightrope.

Rumor has it that they're working on a planar IEM, now. Should be interesting.

In the meantime, my focus is to pick up an exceptional DAP without breaking the bank. Multi-BA's like low output impedance and, unless I am mistaken, planars like higher output impedance. I need to research that further but if it's true then I'll need an additional DAP to handle a small collection of planars. Who knows, planars could be commonplace before too long. It wasn't that long ago that BA's were a mirage for the thirsty budget-fi consumer. Now we're drowning in a sea of choice. 


Time to prepare for what's in front of us.


----------



## Nimweth (Jul 8, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> It can be argued that for a single membrane it is hard (if physically impossible) to reproduce all the frequencies with their individual dynamics without any coupling/interference.
> 
> Similarly, is there a single instrument that is capable of replacing a symphony orchestra, even a single string instrument comfortably spanning the entire frequency range?


A cathedral organ with a 32' pipe can go down to 16 Hz and the smallest pipes can reach 12.5 KHz. Of course a synthesiser can reproduce any frequency. Neil Ardley's "Soft Stillness and the Night" covers the whole frequency range in an attempt to represent the Harmony of the Spheres.


----------



## Mybutthurts

@Nimweth

Harmony of the Spheres, thats a Trip back to the 70s...if you what I mean.

Not heard it in years.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Nimweth said:


> A cathedral organ with a 32' pipe can go down to 16 Hz and the smallest pipes can reach 12.5 KHz. Of course a synthesiser can reproduce any frequency. Neil Ardley's "Soft Stillness and the Night" covers the whole frequency range in an attempt to represent the Harmony of the Spheres.



The pipes in a organ are all individual, it is clearly a multi-driver design


----------



## PhonoPhi

Veyska said:


> <3 my IE 40 Pro, I don't care what y'all say.    Only reason it won't be my walking IEM is proprietary cabling (and I want to protect my precious).
> 
> (Still wanna' try an all-BA IEM though at some point, my BT3S should be arriving in a day or two and if I'm pleased with it I'll probably get either the KBEAR F1 or the Audiosense T1...  Cheapest all-BA MMCX IEMs I know of, at least, any other suggestions?  I know NICEHCK has a triple-BA for ~50 but I'd like to keep it around 30, so barring a sale I'm just wistfully eyeing it.)


KZ AS06 is ~$30 - quite "analytical" due to a bit recessed mids, nice bass.

KS AS10 for ~$40 would be my recommendation for the first budget all-BA if one has a decent source that can handle low impedance IEM. The bass feels closest to dynamic, nice resolution.

Recent CCA A10 at $40-45 has a bit extended high (may be too much for some), a little brother of C16 for almost twice less.

If resolution, that you are after CCA C16 for ~$80 is great, and nice overall to my ears and preferences.

The numbers in all those all-BA IEMs are the total number of BA drivers.


----------



## Nimweth

Here's another interesting piece which was the first ever electronic score to a film, Forbidden Planet (1956).


----------



## steve813

Greetings from Steve, product manager of Kinera Audio. Glad to see some people had bought the SIF and we deeply appreciated your support. Now I'm still seeking for reviewers regarding the SIF and was targeting mostly at EU, US and Middle East region. If you are interested  please hook me up on our facebook page and see if we can work sth out. Thanks


----------



## FastAndClean (Jul 8, 2019)

ok first impressions of the Kinera Sif - mid bass bump, sub bass there but under the mid bass, good bass control (faster than Moondrop Kanas), dip into the lower mids with a boost in the upper mids after that, that makes the male vocals a little bit thin sounding, female vocals forward, after the upper mids boost there is a dip in the lower treble with a peak in the middle around 10-11khz, after that there is a roll of into the upper treble, that makes the treble thin sounding and a little bit forward, the soundstage is very impressive in every direction with good imaging, overall colored but detailed with impressive soundstage, not for treble sensitive people


----------



## Veyska (Jul 8, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> KZ AS06 is ~$30 - quite "analytical" due to a bit recessed mids, nice bass.
> 
> KS AS10 for ~$40 would be my recommendation for the first budget all-BA if one has a decent source that can handle low impedance IEM. The bass feels closest to dynamic, nice resolution.
> 
> ...


Yup, pretty sure I've got all of those on my AE wishlist.    S'just I am in love with my Sennheiser IE 40 Pro so anything not intended for outdoor usage is going to have its budget limited to "for variety/curiosity's sake" levels.  For various reasons that are largely not relevant here the BT3S I got (which is now supposed to be delivered today woo!) is MMCX and as nice as a certain three driver variety pack IEM is it doesn't have the "outdoors/walking" slot on lock-down.  Therefore an MMCX BA IEM is likely to see more frequent usage than a 2-pin style.  I do still want to try one of KZ/CCA's BA-spam IEMs and may well get one the next big sale around, probably the A10 at least of the current line-up (C16 is shiny but expensive, and I'm rocking a pair of HD700s as I type this so treble doesn't bother me generally), but for now...

(Also the T180 has the same general form factor as the IE 40 Pro and Tennmak Pro and while the ZSN/etc form factor is entirely comfortable the IE 40 Pro/Tennmak Pro shape is even more so.  Not tried the half-circle IEM style that most of the KZ/CCA IEMs have yet either so it could be they just wouldn't work for me, though I doubt it would be that bad.)

(Alsoalso if I get a single BA IEM I can have fun comparing it to a multi-BA IEM at some point.)


----------



## jant71 (Jul 8, 2019)

DocHoliday said:


> Hence, I present another budget-friendly ($10) but capable single DD alternative: The Sony MH755 have more low-end grunt but these Philips are better balanced and have a wider soundstage (to my ears).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People seem to keep dropping Philips from the consciousness since there are so many models and brands now but they have always had one or two good budget achievers.

I see this one is on sale... https://www.amazon.com/Philips-Perf...=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sourceid=Mozilla-search&sr=8-1
Any takers??  They are certainly small and low profile.


----------



## mbwilson111

jant71 said:


> People seem to keep dropping Philips from the consciousness since there are so many models and brands now but they have always had one or two good budget achievers.
> 
> I see this one is on sale... https://www.amazon.com/Philips-Perf...=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sourceid=Mozilla-search&sr=8-1
> Any takers??  They are certainly small and low profile.




Wow £53 on Amazon UK which equals $66!


----------



## jant71

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow £53 on Amazon UK which equals $66!



Aren't they Royal Philips over there? So you get the snooty price hike.


----------



## mbwilson111

jant71 said:


> Aren't they Royal Philips over there? So you get the snooty price hike.



Drives me crazy.  I am American... I should get American prices


----------



## durwood (Jul 8, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> ok first impressions of the Kinera Sif - mid bass bump, sub bass there but under the mid bass, good bass control (faster than Moondrop Kanas), dip into the lower mids with a boost in the upper mids after that, that makes the male vocals a little bit thin sounding, female vocals forward, after the upper mids boost there is a dip in the lower treble with a peak in the middle around 10-11khz, after that there is a roll of into the upper treble, that makes the treble thin sounding and a little bit forward, the soundstage is very impressive in every direction with good imaging, overall colored but detailed with impressive soundstage, not for treble sensitive people



Short early impressions for Kinera Sif and BCD X10:

I have to agree with most of this upon first listen. For me the bass at ~60hz just rises over everything else (not just in response but front and center like bass bloom) and is very apparent, which to me I think the bass decay/control could be better. Raspy/grainy sounding treble that gives a colored sound, ZS6v1 ish but worse. If you can tame the ~11khz it is a better listening experience but right now I would have a hard time recommending them and would lean to a few others instead that sound more refined (ZS10 pro/ZS7). Pretty box, pretty to look at, but probably where they will sit for me. This was my first venture into Kinera, a little let down, I had high hopes the mfg graph looked like a promising signature, but the treble kills it for me. Anyone in the US that wants to still buy them, PM me and I will let them go for a good price.

Kinera Sif Graph UMM6, tube coupler, ~2cm insert depth


Spoiler









BCD X10 is a surprise but it also has it limitations.
Warm, soft bass hits, male vocals sound nice and full with emphasis in the breath area, but this can cause female vocals over emphasized in the upper registers. Good bass and treble extension. For Rock, cymbals sound soft more ssss...than ssh... dip maybe around 8-10khz responsible? (My graph shows a small peak at 8khz, but this is a resonance because most of my graphs have a larger peak there. Estron type cable? not kz early rubbery, does not kink up. It has good insulation that makes it feel rugged. Channel imbalances.

BCD X10 Graph UMM6, tube coupler, ~2cm insert depth


Spoiler









My last purchase arrived at the same time->TK nine tails, that one I need to give it try before I comment. Given all the tuning combos that one will need more time.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow £53 on Amazon UK which equals $66!


At the discounted price with import fees it's £23.58 at current exchange rate if you buy them off Amazon US. Not bad.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> At the discounted price with import fees it's £23.58 at current exchange rate if you buy them off Amazon US. Not bad.



But that is still more than the Americans pay... about $30 instead of $20.   I don't want them, I just was shocked when I checked out the difference.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> But that is still more than the Americans pay... about $30 instead of $20.   I don't want them, I just was shocked when I checked out the difference.


Lords and masons in Britain have money, that is the reason for that pricing


----------



## Zerohour88

a new model from NiceHCK, NX7, 7drivers, but seems to be sub 100, so linked here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1244#post-15052733


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys!

Here is my long time pending review of the Fearless S8 Freedom (S8F) - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22335

I hope you guys dig it. Let me know if you have any questions for me.
Cheers!


----------



## steve813

One more thing I would like to add about the SIF, due to the specialty of the DD we made  this time. please make sure the the earphone has to be burned for AT LEAST 50 hours  , it's very very important to do so. Thanks


----------



## MrDelicious

steve813 said:


> One more thing I would like to add about the SIF, due to the specialty of the DD we made  this time. please make sure the the earphone has to be burned for AT LEAST 50 hours  , it's very very important to do so. Thanks


Can you go into more detail why that is?


----------



## SiggyFraud

Are the Nicehck M6 still a good option within the 80-100 USD price range? I'm looking for a significant upgrade, but can't decide between the M6, Ibasso IT01, FiiO FH1, and some others.

*Sorry for multiposting. I'm just really looking for some feedback.


----------



## Markolav

steve813 said:


> One more thing I would like to add about the SIF, due to the specialty of the DD we made  this time. please make sure the the earphone has to be burned for AT LEAST 50 hours  , it's very very important to do so. Thanks



I dont really believe in "burn-in" but I will give it a try this time just for giggles. It requires just emptying M9´s battery for five times, I hope its worth it...


----------



## Cevisi

steve813 said:


> One more thing I would like to add about the SIF, due to the specialty of the DD we made  this time. please make sure the the earphone has to be burned for AT LEAST 50 hours  , it's very very important to do so. Thanks


yes why we hve to burn in


----------



## IryxBRO

TFZ Secret Garden HD review. 

My blog: LINK
Here: LINK


----------



## nxnje

I have written my impression about the Dudios Zeus Ace True Wireless IEMs

I have to admit, this product is very good.. didn't wanna try a true wireless pair of IEMs as the few i've tried sounded trash and were garbage in terms of battery, connectivity and build quality.

This is a real exception. Sounds well, good connectivity and battery.
I think this product should be discussed some more..

https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=612

My thoughts here, if someone is interested.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Just as an FYI, those are rebrands or whatever you want to call it of the qcy t1.


----------



## NeonHD

SiggyFraud said:


> Are the Nicehck M6 still a good option within the 80-100 USD price range? I'm looking for a significant upgrade, but can't decide between the M6, Ibasso IT01, FiiO FH1, and some others.
> 
> *Sorry for multiposting. I'm just really looking for some feedback.



The M6 are a little bit V-shaped, so if you want something smooth and balanced (e.g. KPE), M6 would probably not be the best option. Its lower treble is super crisp and detailed though.


----------



## darmanastartes

Makahl said:


> The same issue that was annoying me on KPE now it's happening on my Oxygen :/. The ear moisture building up onto the nozzle filter and slowly blocking the sound decreasing the sound pressure level so you perceive a channel imbalance.
> 
> Pics of the filter after ~1hour of usage:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. Yesterday I started noticing channel imbalance in my O2s that wasn't there when I first got them, but I didn't remember your post until today.
 
Yellow is with a fresh filter (what it should sound like), and green is what it sounded like with a dirty filter. 
Even more interesting is the blue line, which is without any filter at all. I'm tempted to slap some Oxygen filters on some of my peakier IEMs to see how it changes the sound.


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

SiggyFraud said:


> Are the Nicehck M6 still a good option within the 80-100 USD price range? I'm looking for a significant upgrade, but can't decide between the M6, Ibasso IT01, FiiO FH1, and some others.
> 
> *Sorry for multiposting. I'm just really looking for some feedback.



Ibasso IT01 is a great IEM, but maybe at the moment TFZ No.3 is a serious candidate for the best IEM U$ 100


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

Animagus said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Here is my long time pending review of the Fearless S8 Freedom (S8F) - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22335
> 
> ...



Excellent review.


----------



## NeonHD

Some guy let me borrow his Kanas Pro today and I got to try it. *WOW*. They sound like the MH755, but with 10x more resolution. So smooth and relaxed, with a beautiful and natural tonality. Definitely hits the harman target curve. Soundstage is also very expansive. Too bad they're almost gone now :/


----------



## Karendar

NeonHD said:


> Some guy let me borrow his Kanas Pro today and I got to try it. *WOW*. They sound like the MH755, but with 10x more resolution. So smooth and relaxed, with a beautiful and natural tonality. Definitely hits the harman target curve. Soundstage is also very expansive. Too bad they're almost gone now :/



Been hearing good things about Kanas pro. Wish I could have a listen without splurging. Already have a DM6 and Nicehck f3 on hand and another non-chifi on the way


----------



## NeonHD

Karendar said:


> Been hearing good things about Kanas pro. Wish I could have a listen without splurging. Already have a DM6 and Nicehck f3 on hand and another non-chifi on the way



How's the Nicehck F3? It looks just like the KPE, maybe even more better looking.


----------



## Karendar

NeonHD said:


> How's the Nicehck F3? It looks just like the KPE, maybe even more better looking.



Very power hungry. It opens up on a good amped source. It also took me a long while of tip rolling to get a proper seal. Once those elements were ironed out, while bright out of the box, it ended up taming after burning in. This isn't a bass heavy IEM in any sense. I love the melody of the mids on these. 

As a whole, it's a peculiar soundstage. It's not pure reference, it's hard to give it a sig like L or V shaped. Which explains why it isn't everyone's cup of tea. But with the right cable pairing and source, it really changes them.


----------



## dondonut

Ever experience that joy when popping in an old IEM you haven't used forever? Just woke up and felt like playing some tracks with the KZ EDR1. Wow, I'm reminded the output of these phones, for 3$, is pretty insane.


----------



## SiggyFraud (Jul 12, 2019)

NeonHD said:


> The M6 are a little bit V-shaped, so if you want something smooth and balanced (e.g. KPE), M6 would probably not be the best option. Its lower treble is super crisp and detailed though.


Thanks, I appreciate your input.
The KPE are out of my budget, at least for now. Besides, I already ordered the Sennheisers IE 40 PRO, and a pair of used Ibasso IT01


----------



## SiggyFraud

Lidson Mendes Br said:


> Ibasso IT01 is a great IEM, but maybe at the moment TFZ No.3 is a serious candidate for the best IEM U$ 100


I just ordered a pair of used IT01 in near-mint condition for less than 80 bucks  I always wanted to give them a try.


----------



## Animagus

Lidson Mendes Br said:


> Excellent review.



Thank you!  Do you have one or thinking of getting one?


----------



## HunterT (Jul 12, 2019)

deleted


----------



## HunterT

Interested in an LZ A6 anyone? I have one for sale here on head-fi.


----------



## snip3r77

Makahl said:


> Actually... it's kind of controversial atm.
> 
> audio123 and some Asians reviewers are reporting the SQ on Ti version is definitely better than the plastic one, also there's an "upgrade" cable to justify the price. However, BGGAR couldn't spot major differences between the stock and Ti also both measure identical. So... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



not sure if anyone has taken the Ti cable to the normal tfz 3


----------



## Makahl

darmanastartes said:


> Thanks for posting this. Yesterday I started noticing channel imbalance in my O2s that wasn't there when I first got them, but I didn't remember your post until today.
> 
> Yellow is with a fresh filter (what it should sound like), and green is what it sounded like with a dirty filter.
> Even more interesting is the blue line, which is without any filter at all. I'm tempted to slap some Oxygen filters on some of my peakier IEMs to see how it changes the sound.



Your graph is pretty much the same thing that I've experienced with my rig after replacing the filter. Btw, today I was searching for an e-mail in the package to see if I could get more filters and I came across this thing:


>



Look at item 2. Might that was my mistake because I do use it all day long even on rainy days.


----------



## antdroid

I got the TFZ No 3 and Moondrop KXXS in this week and here's a quick measurement between the two, and my quick impressions. Thanks to Linsoul for providing me these demo units. The No 3 is much bassier and brighter than the Moondrops (KXXS and Kanas Pro). The KXXS is a slightly warmer version of the Kanas Pro and I feel has a smaller (though very slightly) soundstage. I prefer the Kanas Pro over both of these as it stands right now. But it's only based on limited listening and A-B-Cing between the three over an hour of listening last night.

I dont think TFZ No 3 is my thing -- too v-shaped, but I can see how people do end up liking it. It's got some bass impact and some bright energy that inherently makes it sound clear. I think the Kanas Pro is still a really good balance for me between the entire spectrum and works well with many genres. The KXXS is a more musical/intimate version of the KP and makes a smooth IEM even smoother.


----------



## baskingshark

antdroid said:


> I got the TFZ No 3 and Moondrop KXXS in this week and here's a quick measurement between the two, and my quick impressions. Thanks to Linsoul for providing me these demo units. The No 3 is much bassier and brighter than the Moondrops (KXXS and Kanas Pro). The KXXS is a slightly warmer version of the Kanas Pro and I feel has a smaller (though very slightly) soundstage. I prefer the Kanas Pro over both of these as it stands right now. But it's only based on limited listening and A-B-Cing between the three over an hour of listening last night.
> 
> I dont think TFZ No 3 is my thing -- too v-shaped, but I can see how people do end up liking it. It's got some bass impact and some bright energy that inherently makes it sound clear. I think the Kanas Pro is still a really good balance for me between the entire spectrum and works well with many genres. The KXXS is a more musical/intimate version of the KP and makes a smooth IEM even smoother.



Thanks for the graphs. I always wanted to compare these three, thanks for the initial impressions.

I found the TFZ no. 3 a bit V shaped initially for the first few days. But after listening for a week or so it became more U shaped for me and the mids opened up. I am undecided about burn in (maybe it is brain burn in for me?) but the TFZ no. 3 got better for me, so I'm glad I gave it a chance.

I don't own either of the moondrops but am considering it sometime in the future if my budget allows. But it seems unfortunate that Moondrop is stopping production of the kansas pro, so we might only be left with the KXXS in the future.

I look forward to your detailed reviews for these guys!


----------



## HunterT (Jul 15, 2019)

I have a BGVP DMS up for sale here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-bgvp-dms-6ba-1dd.910966/ 

Anyone interested?


----------



## audio123 (Jul 14, 2019)

My take on the iBasso DC01. Excellent product with outstanding price-performance ratio that makes it a no-brainer. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## SuperLuigi (Jul 14, 2019)

audio123 said:


> My take on the iBasso DC01. Excellent product with outstanding price-performance ratio that makes it a no-brainer. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



A 5 page review?    That's a silly way to get extra clicks.   Than you finish off by saying "The iBasso DC01 is an excellent product with outstanding price-performance ratio that makes it a no-brainer" but not once did you mention how  much it cost.

The whole thing reads like a paid advertisement.


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> The whole thing read like a paid advertisement.



Many ‘reviews’ are nothing more than that


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Many ‘reviews’ are nothing more than that


especially if you have your own site for them and you give links for purchase


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 14, 2019)

I wish that all reviewers would include the price in the title of the review or at least in the first couple of sentences.  I  hate spending time reading a long review and then finding out that the iems are two or three times more expensive than I would consider paying.  Wastes my time.


----------



## CoiL

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish that all reviewers would include the price in the title of the review or at least in the first couple of sentence.  I  hate spending time reading a long review and then finding out that the iems is two or three times more expensive than I would consider paying.  Wastes my time.


110% on same page! I also "hate" when I have to spend time finding PRICE of the thing. I gave up searching it from reviews long time ago and first thing I do is copy the name of product and google its price.


----------



## SuperLuigi

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish that all reviewers would include the price in the title of the review or at least in the first couple of sentences.  I  hate spending time reading a long review and then finding out that the iems are two or three times more expensive than I would consider paying.  Wastes my time.



Price is the single most important thing to the average consumer, yet its rarely mentioned in reviews from these chi-fi review sites.  

But that reivew by @audio123 feels especially frustrating.  How do you recommend something so strongly, and say things like "outstanding price-performance ratio" but you don't even know the price of it.  If you read the comments on the site, the reviewer clearly states they don't know the price point.  But they feel okay saying things like price/performance.  What an absolute joke.


----------



## SoundChoice

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish that all reviewers would include the price in the title of the review or at least in the first couple of sentences.  I  hate spending time reading a long review and then finding out that the iems are two or three times more expensive than I would consider paying.  Wastes my time.



"The Audio Tickler 9000, a copy of which was provided to me from the very helpful Marge at Tickler Technologies, is one of the finest IEMs in its class, which I won't hint at by naming other IEMs also in this grouping. 10 years ago, it would have cost $12,995 or the price of a small European car. However, with the phenomenal advances in Chi-Fi and advances in technology gleaned from NASA from satellites and maybe found in a USB drive on the International Space Station, the AT9000 is at the pinnacle of the price point to performance ratio, for its price.1

Rating:  an always enthusiastic  * * * * *

1  The amazing price will be revealed to you once you put the product in your shopping cart, which I've conveniently assisted with by providing a link HERE


----------



## thrgk

Anyone know a good pair of shallow fit IEMs? My IT04 were too large but my NuForce EDM fit perfect. I was gonna get hem6 but figured there might be better option with same she'll type


----------



## snip3r77

NeonHD said:


> Some guy let me borrow his Kanas Pro today and I got to try it. *WOW*. They sound like the MH755, but with 10x more resolution. So smooth and relaxed, with a beautiful and natural tonality. Definitely hits the harman target curve. Soundstage is also very expansive. Too bad they're almost gone now :/


Thanks for confirming the mh755 is hyped


----------



## alvinlim2010

Slater said:


> Many ‘reviews’ are nothing more than that


I agree. Audio123 reviews sometimes just feel like a compilation of hyped phrases and words that mean little, when you do not even mention specific parts in the song that you are referring to.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 15, 2019)

SuperLuigi said:


> A 5 page review?    That's a silly way to get extra clicks.   Than you finish off by saying "The iBasso DC01 is an excellent product with outstanding price-performance ratio that makes it a no-brainer" but not once did you mention how  much it cost.
> 
> The whole thing reads like a paid advertisement.





SuperLuigi said:


> Price is the single most important thing to the average consumer, yet its rarely mentioned in reviews from these chi-fi review sites.
> 
> But that reivew by @audio123 feels especially frustrating.  How do you recommend something so strongly, and say things like "outstanding price-performance ratio" but you don't even know the price of it.  If you read the comments on the site, the reviewer clearly states they don't know the price point.  But they feel okay saying things like price/performance.  What an absolute joke.


Firstly, there are no ads on my site so extra clicks do not mean anything. I just feel different pages for different sections are more organized. There was a period in which the reviews are single page only. Secondly, the product SRP may vary due to regions & different distributors. Given how there are variations, I choose to opt it out but it is definitely under a certain price point, hence outstanding price-performance ratio. Finally, you are affiliated with another review site indirectly and the site promotes business ads at the footer. I have my own rationale and unlike someone, I do not impose my opinions on others. Cheers.


----------



## peter123

alvinlim2010 said:


> I agree. Audio123 reviews sometimes just feel like a compilation of hyped phrases and words that mean little, when you do not even mention specific parts in the song that you are referring to.



Amen to that! I also read a review there of a pair of IEM's with a filter system without the filters being mentioned, to me this kind of sums up the  details (or lack of) reviews over there......

Yet this seems to be a popular site so most people don't seem to care about that.


----------



## archdawg

I'd really like to know how the #3 and KXXS compare to the Toneking Nine Tails. Still on the fence ...
Anyone ?


----------



## Veyska

Smacking myself with the synopsis stick again because that was turning into a wall with too much related-but-not-relevant information...

So to summarize what I just deleted, my TRN BT3S have a faint but noticeable background hiss when using Tennmak Pro IEMs, which are 16Ω/100dB, but not when using either of a certain triple driver sampler pack IEM (32Ω/110dB) or the PT25 (32Ω/120dB).  Could be the Tennmaks and the BT3S just don't get along, but I'm guessing it might not be a bad notion to consider higher impedance IEMs as potential alternatives/variety?  Would rule out a bunch of 16Ω options, but of the lot only the T2's really super interesting to me on its own merits, at least within the budget range, so it could be worse.  Bunch of interesting BA options in the mid-20s though, and a few decent 32s (and the NICEHCK N3 at 50something but not sure the BT3S would power it enough and I'm not feeling sufficiently contrary/curious to spring for it given it's mixed reviews).

(I'm happy with how the 3-in-1 IEMs sound on it but the cable jack on them is showing its "intended for cable down usage" nature, which isn't something I'd foreseen since the only MMCX cables I've got have no preformed ear guides, and the BT3S ear loop is resting just behind and outside the curl of the upper part of the helix (curly rim of the ear) instead of looping up in front of it.  Not uncomfortable, just feels a bit odd and while I expect I'd get used to it I also might not and it's a convenient excuse what with there inevitably being another AE sale...  *cough*)


----------



## alvinlim2010

peter123 said:


> Amen to that! I also read a review there of a pair of IEM's with a filter system without the filters being mentioned, to me this kind of sums up the  details (or lack of) reviews over there......
> 
> Yet this seems to be a popular site so most people don't seem to care about that.


Indeed i always get the feeling i have gotten nothing useful after reading the reviews there. 
I would much rather follow BGGAR's recommendations, which has been spot on so far. 

However one thing to note is just the amount of variability involved in this hobby. One man's wine can be another man's poison.


----------



## crabdog

archdawg said:


> I'd really like to know how the #3 and KXXS compare to the Toneking Nine Tails. Still on the fence ...
> Anyone ?


The #3 has got a much tighter and snappier but powerful bass. It has more clarity and lots of detail. It's more demanding of the listener, i.e. not as laidback as the 9T. My KXXS hasn't arrived yet so I can't comment on that.


----------



## superuser1

One word.... TOXIC!!


----------



## Nabillion_786

crabdog said:


> The #3 has got a much tighter and snappier but powerful bass. It has more clarity and lots of detail. It's more demanding of the listener, i.e. not as laidback as the 9T. My KXXS hasn't arrived yet so I can't comment on that.


Did you find the no.3 to have a small stage and little bit recessed mids like some say?


----------



## SuperLuigi

audio123 said:


> Firstly, there are no ads on my site so extra clicks do not mean anything. I just feel different pages for different sections are more organized. There was a period in which the reviews are single page only. Secondly, the product SRP may vary due to regions & different distributors. Given how there are variations, I choose to opt it out but it is definitely under a certain price point, hence outstanding price-performance ratio. Finally, you are affiliated with another review site indirectly and the site promotes business ads at the footer. I have my own rationale and unlike someone, I do not impose my opinions on others. Cheers.



But how do you comment on somethings price to performance without knowing the price? It could be $20 or $50, and you don't know. It sort of invalidates the statement without knowing the price.

And I don't appreciate being accused of being affiliated with any sites. I am not, and it's totally you trying to make this into something it's not. I've never questioned someone's reviews on this site, but yours deserves to get called out. It might as well be a paid ad and you recommend something whole heartedly, claiming an excellent price to performance ratio, without knowing the price.  That's a complete joke. And instead of properly addressing it, you accuse me of nonsense.

Just call it a an ad, or an unboxing. But what you posted is not a review.


----------



## baskingshark

Nabillion_786 said:


> Did you find the no.3 to have a small stage and little bit recessed mids like some say?



I have been using the TFZ No. 3 for 2 weeks and the soundstage is average for an IEM. The lower mids are slightly recessed but the upper mids are actually boosted, so female vocals are more forward than male voices usually.


----------



## HAMS

SuperLuigi said:


> But how do you comment on somethings price to performance without knowing the price? It could be $20 or $50, and you don't know. It sort of invalidates the statement without knowing the price.
> 
> And I don't appreciate being accused of being affiliated with any sites. I am not, and it's totally you trying to make this into something it's not. I've never questioned someone's reviews on this site, but yours deserves to get called out. It might as well be a paid ad and you recommend something whole heartedly, claiming an excellent price to performance ratio, without knowing the price.  That's a complete joke. And instead of properly addressing it, you accuse me of nonsense.
> 
> Just call it a an ad, or an unboxing. But what you posted is not a review.



Why so mad? please refrain from accusing people without any proof. Just because we dislike the way other do review.


----------



## Broquen

HAMS said:


> Why so mad? please refrain from accusing people without any proof. Just because we dislike the way other do review.



I think that some points have been stated regarding it and it's not fair to talk about review style liking only. I must admit I felt same way regarding some reviews. Just my opinion.


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> Did you find the no.3 to have a small stage and little bit recessed mids like some say?


The stage is fairly intimate but the mids don't really feel recessed to me, although they do sit behind the bass depending on the song.


----------



## Nabillion_786

crabdog said:


> The stage is fairly intimate but the mids don't really feel recessed to me, although they do sit behind the bass depending on the song.


Thank you! Btw are you planning on getting the ti version as some Chinese reviews have stated noticeable sound improvements?


----------



## crabdog

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thank you! Btw are you planning on getting the ti version as some Chinese reviews have stated noticeable sound improvements?


Probably not, there are too many other things to keep up with.


----------



## SuperLuigi

HAMS said:


> Why so mad? please refrain from accusing people without any proof. Just because we dislike the way other do review.



Honestly, I'm not mad at all about the review, more annoyed by it.  To give a resounding recommendation and state its a great value, but have no idea what the cost of the item is, just seems incredibly dishonest.  At that point, the whole review is in question and not a review at all.  At least not to me.

And than they accused me of having some affiliation to a website, which I don't.  And a silly and strange accusation.

I just now know that going forward, I can ignore that person's reviews as they aren't real reviews.  And it'll be easy to, as they always link so there site instead of writing there thoughts here.

But back to the topic at hand.  IEMs.


----------



## audio123 (Jul 15, 2019)

SuperLuigi said:


> Honestly, I'm not mad at all about the review, more annoyed by it.  To give a resounding recommendation and state its a great value, but have no idea what the cost of the item is, just seems incredibly dishonest.  At that point, the whole review is in question and not a review at all.  At least not to me.
> 
> And than they accused me of having some affiliation to a website, which I don't.  And a silly and strange accusation.
> 
> ...


I think you are mistaken so I shall resolve that misunderstanding.

The article was created on 19 June 2019.
This comment "The international price has yet to be announced. Cheers!" was on 25 June 2019.
The international price MSRP 49 USD announcement was on 30 June 2019.
The review was updated on 14 July 2019 with knowledge of the MSRP but as mentioned earlier, the product MSRP may vary due to regions & different distributors. I based it on the MSRP 49 USD definitely excluding shipping & regional price.

As for the affiliation, I think you can check out the 4th post on the site.

Cheers. You are right, back to the main topic, IEMs.


----------



## CoiL

baskingshark said:


> I have been using the TFZ No. 3 for 2 weeks and the soundstage is average for an IEM. The lower mids are slightly recessed but the upper mids are actually boosted, so female vocals are more forward than male voices usually.





crabdog said:


> The stage is fairly intimate but the mids don't really feel recessed to me, although they do sit behind the bass depending on the song.



Hype train slowing down... but not stopping as I`m sure No.3 is improvement over IT01 for only 10$ more 
Pity that moondrop pulled plug on KPE... imho they should have just improved its housing to KXXS level of quality as some still think that KPE isn`t inferior to KXXS, just slightly different tuning being sidegrade. Btw, if someone didn`t notice, my latest notes about KPE tape-mod from Moondrop thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...ressions-thread.894139/page-240#post-15063386


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 15, 2019)

Edit


----------



## Nabillion_786

CoiL said:


> Hype train slowing down... but not stopping as I`m sure No.3 is improvement over IT01 for only 10$ more
> Pity that moondrop pulled plug on KPE... imho they should have just improved its housing to KXXS level of quality as some still think that KPE isn`t inferior to KXXS, just slightly different tuning being sidegrade. Btw, if someone didn`t notice, my latest notes about KPE tape-mod from Moondrop thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...ressions-thread.894139/page-240#post-15063386


I really really hope my no.3 ti which is coming in a matter of days is an improvement over the regular no.3. I will find out soon as I will have them to compare against my oxygen/kpe and will notice how the stage and vocals keep up.

But what I am really trying to find out is if front vent modded kpe is exactly the same sounding as kxxs since the kxxs is a little bit bass boosted version of kpe.


----------



## Makahl (Jul 15, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Hype train slowing down... but not stopping as I`m sure No.3 is improvement over IT01 for only 10$ more
> Pity that moondrop pulled plug on KPE... imho they should have just improved its housing to KXXS level of quality as some still think that KPE isn`t inferior to KXXS, just slightly different tuning being sidegrade. Btw, if someone didn`t notice, my latest notes about KPE tape-mod from Moondrop thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moo...ressions-thread.894139/page-240#post-15063386



It's fun reading impressions the BGGAR thinks it's an upgrade instead of a sidegrade.


>



Since the KXXS' driver voice-coil is also different than KPE's driver, the changes in tightness/smoothness must be something slightly different than KPE. But... the lack of lip on the nozzle and full metal shell are a red flag for me nowadays, unfortunately.


----------



## chickenmoon

Nabillion_786 said:


> I really really hope my no.3 ti which is coming in a matter of days is an improvement over the regular no.3.



It is.


----------



## CoiL

Nabillion_786 said:


> But what I am really trying to find out is if front vent modded kpe is exactly the same sounding as kxxs since the* kxxs is a little bit bass boosted version of kpe.*


Not only... it seems to have little better extension up from 4.3+kHz that some may like.


Makahl said:


> It's fun the *BGGAR thinks it's an upgrade* instead of a sidegrade.
> Since the KXXS' driver voice-coil is also different than KPE's driver, the changes in tightness/smoothness must be something slightly different than KPE. But... the lack of lip on the nozzle and full metal shell are a red flag for me nowadays, unfortunately.


And then he also thinks Ti version is not really different  from No.3... go figure.

Like they say - YMMV


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Jul 15, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> It is.


Oh no wait... Don't tell me you have received yours already! You will be the first person aside from hbb to have both side by side but I am way more interested in your thoughts as we both have oxygen/kpe and like them alot.


----------



## chickenmoon

Nabillion_786 said:


> Oh no wait... Don't tell me you have received yours already! You will be the first person aside from hbb to have both side by side but I am way more interested in your thoughts as we both have oxygen/kpe and like them alot.



I don't care much for the regular one tbh but the Ti is on another level IMO, at least as good as the O2 I'd say.


----------



## DynamicEars

Nabillion_786 said:


> Did you find the no.3 to have a small stage and little bit recessed mids like some say?



not so small and intimate, they are average or above average but i cant consider as large. KP is larger in soundstage for comparison.



baskingshark said:


> I have been using the TFZ No. 3 for 2 weeks and the soundstage is average for an IEM. The lower mids are slightly recessed but the upper mids are actually boosted, so female vocals are more forward than male voices usually.



this is correct, mirror my impression of no 3



crabdog said:


> The stage is fairly intimate but the mids don't really feel recessed to me, although they do sit behind the bass depending on the song.



yes, mids actually aren't that recessed, just they're being overshadowed by bass sometimes



chickenmoon said:


> I don't care much for the regular one tbh but the Ti is on another level IMO, at least as good as the O2 I'd say.



wow you got yours already, better than O2? or still the tanchjim above them? would like to hear your detailed impressions


*note : im using JVC spiral dots on my No3 :  *to tamed mid bass bleed and maybe soften that 8khz peak so i dont find it harsh, and might made soundstage a little bigger.


----------



## Nabillion_786

chickenmoon said:


> I don't care much for the regular one tbh but the Ti is on another level IMO, at least as good as the O2 I'd say.


Very very glad to hear that! In what ways do they differ? I'm particularly interested in vocals and soundstage. I would love an oxygen sounding iem with more liveliness, slightly more stage and maybe a bit more clarity.


----------



## chickenmoon

DynamicEars said:


> wow you got yours already, better than O2? or still the tanchjim above them? would like to hear your detailed impressions
> .



Well they aren't polite like the O2, tuning is different, but purely on technicality they are at least as good as the O2 IMO. I haven/t listened to the O2 (or KP for that matter) in a while so maybe take this with a grain of salt, probably just placebo effect due to price, expectation bias and the terrific looks of both the earpieces and cable.



Nabillion_786 said:


> Very very glad to hear that! In what ways do they differ? I'm particularly interested in vocals and soundstage. I would love an oxygen sounding iem with more liveliness, slightly more stage and maybe a bit more clarity.



Due to being more v-shaped than O2, you'll sure get all that but male vocals are a bit behind I think and aren't particularly thick, despite the strong bass, brightness is quite dominant (as with the other TFZs I have).


----------



## Makahl (Jul 15, 2019)

CoiL said:


> And then he also thinks Ti version is not really different  from No.3... go figure.
> Like they say - YMMV



Well, I do remember someone suggested to him to "record" the Ti vs stock so we could spot the differences but apparently, he kind of forgot about that.



Nabillion_786 said:


> I would love an oxygen sounding iem with more liveliness, slightly more stage and maybe a bit more clarity.



Out of curiosity, what tips are you using on your O2? IMHO using JVC Spiral Dots the stage got about 15-20% wider and the clarity that I was missing it was due to the filter. For $10 on Penon you can get 3 sizes (for an extra slam, you can mod them into hybrids) definitely it worth a try if you're feeling that "almost" there feeling.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Jul 15, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> Well they aren't polite like the O2, tuning is different, but purely on technicality they are at least as good as the O2 IMO. I haven/t listened to the O2 (or KP for that matter) in a while so maybe take this with a grain of salt, probably just placebo effect due to price, expectation bias and the terrific looks of both the earpieces and cable.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to being more v-shaped than O2, you'll sure get all that but male vocals are a bit behind I think and aren't particularly thick, despite the strong bass, brightness is quite dominant (as with the other TFZs I have).


Thank you! This does seem like a typical tfz thing. The way you explain It reminds me a bit of the tfz queen I have but a much better version. The male vocals being behind would be a problem (probably should of went for the kxxs instead aha) but lets see once it arrives. Appreciate your response.

@Makahl Thanks for the advice! I will definitely get a pair of those eartips and hopefully all goes well. My only main issue with the oxygen is that it is too gentle and dark sounding for me but everything else is absolutely spectacular.

Btw I'm using the grey silicone tips that came with my toneking t4. It gives all my iems a little bit more bass and thicker mids and also for some reason with that particular eartip I feel more stronger imaging aswell making the soundstage more realistic.


----------



## audio123

chickenmoon said:


> I don't care much for the regular one tbh but the Ti is on another level IMO, at least as good as the O2 I'd say.


Glad to see you enjoying the No.3 Ti. It is just on another level compared to the No.3. Enjoy!


----------



## Fawzay (Jul 15, 2019)

audio123 said:


> Glad to see you enjoying the No.3 Ti. It is just on another level compared to the No.3. Enjoy!



i assure you ,will feel and hear the difference


----------



## NeonHD

snip3r77 said:


> Thanks for confirming the mh755 is hyped



Well I mean, they don't _actually_ sound like the MH755, I was only speaking very very generally. The tonality is completely different, with the KPE being more balanced and neutral. Yes the MH755 is hyped, but it's only $3. The low cost justifies the hype.


----------



## stilleh

Just popped in here to give an update from about 4-5-6 years ago when I was in my iem shop-a-holic prime...

What I _still_ listen to and consider great finds are (from cheapest to most expensive). I gave them a small grading aswell;

Tingo IE/FL800 (broke last week...) ($11)
Havi B3 ($50)
TFZ Exclusive series 5 ($65)
Magaosi K1 ($75)
DQSM D2 (crapstorm / banned sellers and never to speak about them again but they are fantastic in my book!) ($115)
Mee Audio Meelectronics Pinnacle P1 ($145)

What I´ve pretty much discarded;

Anything KZ (sorry, I have about 10 different KZ iems and they all sound off to me...)
All ****...


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jul 16, 2019)

I have to imagine the Ti sounds different then No3. I mean I have had JVC FXT100 and JVC FXT200 and the only difference between them was some little titanium rings and they both sounded completely different. FXT200 has thunderous bass, and insanely extended and peaky treble that IMO was just nasty. Same shell, same drivers. Same can be said for the Yamaha EPH M100 and the M200. Same shell same driver, but the M200 has titanium nozzle. The m200 has a more extended treble and a much larger stage with a tighter lowend then the M100. Only difference is that little bit of metal.


----------



## baskingshark

Seem BGVP is giving refunds for defective DM7:


----------



## ozziecook

NeonHD said:


> Well I mean, they don't _actually_ sound like the MH755, I was only speaking very very generally. The tonality is completely different, with the KPE being more balanced and neutral. Yes the MH755 is hyped, but it's only $3. The low cost justifies the hype.



Indeed the low cost does justify the 'hype'. Through a decent DAP (eg DX80) it's sweet as pie with very nice vocals, a nice bass tone and soundstage. Maybe the treble could be a little more present....but it's £4.99 ***.


----------



## Markolav (Jul 16, 2019)

I received Kinera Sif today. Package is great as always, it looks like a cake lol.  Shells feel little cheap but they are (30€/$33) and cable is quite decent. Very comfy with Nicehck-foams.

First sound impressions: Warm-ish and quite midbassy, bass is fairly extended and subs seem to somewhat improve with little EQ boost. These have a sense of upper mid forwardness like Idun does which I dont mind but it might start to fatigue on higher volumes in some tracks. Someone mentioned harsh vocals but I dont really hear them like that, vocal sibilance can be detected here and there. Little grainy at times (depends heavily on the track and used tips). Fortunately treble dont seem to have any remarkable harshness or stridency on it. Soundstage is indeed quite good especially when considering the price.

I cant really say are these good or bad yet but at least I cant immediately hate them, I have to listen more.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 16, 2019)

My MT100 Planar in-ear earphone review is up! 

 
*
About the MT100:*
The MT100 is a planar in-ear earphone with one planar orthodynamic diaphragm drive unit plus one BA armature each side for smooth transitioning between higher frequencies. The earphones are made up of metal alloy housing with detachable left and right cables. Planar earphones are one of the newest and more advanced drivers among high end full-size headphones and are basically open back sounding, which means you’ll get the best listening experience and best sound possible, but with the cost of sound leak coming from the back vents of the ear cups. Though, most in-ear monitors are mostly closed-back with close to no sound leak, the MT100 are slightly open-back replicating the same principles as a full-size planar headphone in this same manner. To give my most honest and fair review possible, I gave the MT100 at least 100 hours of play-time making sure that both the diaphragms and BA armatures were thoroughly broken-in to perform at their best.

 ***PIC is courtesy of Mr. Cao for the MT100

*SOUND SIGNATURE:*
The sound signature of the MT100, as mentioned above, has an eerily similar sound signature to that of a full-size planar headphone. It demonstrates the full potential of a perfectly neutral and natural sounding sound signature where all frequencies work in perfect harmony to bring you the best of your selected choice of music leaving you wanting more as you listen along.




*PACKAGE:*
In the package you get a nice, bigger than average, carry case; small-medium-large silicone ear tips, detachable silver/copper cables with a shirt-clip, and two left and right MT100 housing units with the left housing unit “dotted blue” to indicate “left”, and the right housing unit “dotted red” to indicate “right”.

*PRICE:*
Price may vary according to the store your purchasing from, but do expect to pay from a range estimated from the lowest price point I found of $120 US dollars or more according to Aliexpress online shopping. Unfortunately, on taobao online shopping it starts at a slightly higher price, which is 1,288 RMB or more ($187.28 US dollars or more).

 ***PIC is courtesy of Mr. Cao for the MT100

*SOUND:
BASS*
I must say, when I first listened to the bass, I wasn’t expecting such beautiful, rich and detailed bass. It carries excellent bass tones from sub-bass, bass, and MID bass with no MID-bass bleed, whatsoever! The bass brings good body, texture and fullness as a whole to most, if not all of my selected genre!

*MIDs*
The midrange carries a lively approach to vocals and even a variety of instruments, especially if you are listening to a prerecorded live performance track. They can really exploit the finest and fullness of male and female vocals with breath-taking natural accuracy.

*HIGHS*
With the MT100, it only gets better with natural sounding high-pitch details that come across as effortless and wholesome with a touch of transparency, air, and crispiness that falls nothing short of amazing!

  *Planar plus BA armature PIC is courtesy of Mr. Cao for the MT100

*SOUNDSTAGE AND RESOLUTION*
The MT100 has some of the best soundstage I’ve heard when compared to traditional dynamic drivers and BA balanced armatures probably due to the planar’s involvement and improvement towards the wide soundstage combined with the neutral sound signature across the board, while depth and frontal stage is better than average. The resolution is quite revealing overall with richness, transparency, and details. So, it’s no wonder these are practically a steal for the price!

*COMPARISONS:
TINAUDIO T2* vs* MT100*
Tinaudio T2 is a perfect example of a good neutral sounding earphone for such a low price, when it was such a big hit a little over a year ago among Chi-Fi members. But, the MT100 demonstrates dominancy over the T2 when it comes to accuracy, richness, and details. It’s just better and more mature sounding in all areas, IMHO!

***** *vs* MT100*
Coming from the same company, the **** was making headlines just six months ago for its triple drive system, which contained a dynamic driver, a BA armature, and piezo tweeter each side greatly improving some areas of details in the MID and treble region with excellent results. But, the MT100 reveals even more throughout the whole frequency leaving nothing but pure musicality and brilliancy of your favorite choice of songs!

*CCA C16* vs* MT100*
The CCA C16 is another neutral champion with a nice upper clear range where all the BA’s work together to create nice continues harmony. But, the MT100 brings a touch of accuracy and precision to the table that’s hard to match when no EQ is needed or applied. The MT100 can be considered to be neutral GIANTS, IMHO!

*PROS:*
Excellent neutral and natural sound signature, well made metal alloy housing, nicely made silver/copper detachable cables with left and right color markers (L-blue, R-red) for easy wear, ...finally, these are planar earphones and very competitive at its price point!

*CONS:*
Rear vent sound leakage may discourage those looking for completely sealed or noise reduction in-ear earphones, though the leakage is quite minimal!

*SPECIAL THANKS:*
I want to express special thanks to Mr. Cao for sending the MT100 to me for a special discount in return for an honest review, and a special shout-out to head-fi member, ‘Tamerlan’ for considering the MT100 for review.

*IMPORTANT NOTE:*
If you want more information on the MT100 other than what’s specified above, just send me a personal message. I am limited to answer other request on this thread. Thank you for understanding.


Hope this review can be of help towards your next purchase...


-Clear


----------



## FastAndClean

1clearhead said:


> Hope this review can be of help towards your next purchase...


nope i am done


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> nope i am done



Hmm, where did I read that before


----------



## FastAndClean

peter123 said:


> Hmm, where did I read that before


oh no, you got me again


----------



## 1clearhead

FastAndClean said:


> nope i am done


I was hoping the same thing, but they just keep coming to my door step.


----------



## FastAndClean

1clearhead said:


> I was hoping the same thing, but they just keep coming to my door step.


you are chosen one, i have only one free review unit (Simgot EM1) and i didn't like it, probably not gonna get review units in the future because i wrote in the title "You can do better"


----------



## NeonHD

ozziecook said:


> Indeed the low cost does justify the 'hype'. Through a decent DAP (eg DX80) it's sweet as pie with very nice vocals, a nice bass tone and soundstage. Maybe the treble could be a little more present....but it's £4.99 ***.



Couldn't have said it better. Currently waiting on my MMCX parts so I can turn them into wireless IEMs


----------



## Tamerlan

Thanks, dear clearhed 
MT100 IT IS BEST IEM OVER 2000$


----------



## TechnoidFR

I wait no3 ti too... I'll compare them to **** topaz and CCA c16. I don't know TFZ for the moment but I think it will be a good discover.

I'm disappointed of kz as16 comparing to CCA c16. They are more brilliant and it have an impact on the bass which is more analytics and less engaging. But the difference is so light that I think it's not a good choice.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just wondering: Did ZS10 PRO pass it for you?

First impressions aren't that bad from me.

(im shamefull to admit it)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Listening to this sound kinda DOPE:


----------



## TechnoidFR

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Just wondering: Did ZS10 PRO pass it for you?
> 
> First impressions aren't that bad from me.
> 
> (im shamefull to admit it)



It's an extension of CCA C10. They improved separation and scene. A good balanced sound but the high frequency seems slightly too boosted and give an artificial impression

**** Ash is similar for 20€ but less technical ( 2drivers )

If you like classical, go on A10. It's a treble shape iem but I prefer than zs10 pro


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> It's an extension of CCA C10. They improved separation and scene. A good balanced sound but the high frequency seems slightly too boosted and give an artificial impression
> 
> **** Ash is similar for 20€ but less technical ( 2drivers )
> 
> If you like classical, go on A10. It's a treble shape iem but I prefer than zs10 pro



Yeah...was asking for personal impressions....if ya dig it or not. Ya know. 
Don't really care about either CCA or KZ to be honnest, its like fast food for fast enjoyment, some have more flavor, stilll too salty or too sweet.
I feel it lack highs in fact.
But yeah, its listenable KZ stuffs.
If i like classical, wich i am, I go Final Audio Design.
Or Oriolus Finschi most probably.
Or Tinaudio T2.
Anything but KZ-CCA in fact.


----------



## TechnoidFR

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah...was asking for personal impressions....if ya dig it or not. Ya know.
> Don't really care about either CCA or KZ to be honnest, its like fast food for fast enjoyment, some have more flavor, stilll too salty or too sweet.
> I feel it lack highs in fact.
> But yeah, its listenable KZ stuffs.
> ...



Clearly this quick replacement is indecent. For me they are the xiaomi of iem. Few arrangements is enough for kz to sell a new iem. But for 40€ this iem is good for

Kz as16/CCA c16 is an excellent example. Difference are so light...

Tin Audio T3 is Farly better than T2. Technically and on the tonality it just absolutely different. I appreciate them but not the T2


----------



## nxnje

TechnoidFR said:


> It's an extension of CCA C10. They improved separation and scene. A good balanced sound but the high frequency seems slightly too boosted and give an artificial impression
> 
> **** Ash is similar for 20€ but less technical ( 2drivers )
> 
> If you like classical, go on A10. It's a treble shape iem but I prefer than zs10 pro



I do not think the ZS10 is a CCA C10 "upgrade". C10 have a wider and warmer presentation with less emphasized treble. Timbre is different as well imho.
About the Ash, i agree. Timbre is ok, but technical performance could be easily overpassed by other IEMs in that price range.
The A10 is simply superb honestly, i didn't think i could like something like the A10 but hey, it'a really undervalued and deserves much more attention as it's being darkened by the hype of other products.


----------



## Dexter22

NeonHD said:


> Couldn't have said it better. Currently waiting on my MMCX parts so I can turn them into wireless IEMs


I am interested in this part. I have seen lot of folks trying to make mmcx earphones wireless and after the first day they all return to wired as the cheap wireless Chinese cables all sound I inferior to the wired sound. I am yet to hear a surprise.


----------



## TechnoidFR

nxnje said:


> I do not think the ZS10 is a CCA C10 "upgrade". C10 have a wider and warmer presentation with less emphasized treble. Timbre is different as well imho.
> About the Ash, i agree. Timbre is ok, but technical performance could be easily overpassed by other IEMs in that price range.
> The A10 is simply superb honestly, i didn't think i could like something like the A10 but hey, it'a really undervalued and deserves much more attention as it's being darkened by the hype of other products.



For me c10 have more intimate presentation, zs10 pro "fix" this, slightly less bass and up treble, where the c10 is less elevated. Like a corrected Iem upgrade.

For the Ash, you compare to which iem ?

A10 in don't know the hype, just to them and see few opinions, they are appreciate, and me too, for this treble performance at this price. But on metal music, they have lack of detail in mids.
Kbear kb10 seems slightly more bassy and warm


----------



## CoiL

baskingshark said:


> Seem BGVP is giving refunds for defective DM7:



100$ cable for everyone with 1st batch faulty mmcx connector? 

LMAO - get real! That cable is worth A LOT less. What a joke. 

And then they use it all as "deal" advertisement to further sell their products?

BGVP - get Your QC fixed and stop producing faulty products. Geesh! ;S


----------



## baskingshark

CoiL said:


> 100$ cable for everyone with 1st batch faulty mmcx connector?
> 
> LMAO - get real! That cable is worth A LOT less. What a joke.
> 
> ...



I don't own any BGVP products, so can't comment on the quality (both sound wise and build wise), but i notice a lot of BGVP products being sold in the for sale section of headfi. Not sure if it is overhyped or the owners found something better.


----------



## CoiL

baskingshark said:


> I don't own any BGVP products, so can't comment on the quality (both sound wise and build wise), but i notice a lot of BGVP products being sold in the for sale section of headfi. Not sure if it is overhyped or the owners found something better.


I was also pointing to previous DM6 production issues... now DM7. 
And that 100$ "bargain" cable is better than nothing for the trouble consumer must go through because of faulty product... but C´mon? 100$ cable? Sorry, It sounds like 100$ worth of BS.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> For me c10 have more intimate presentation, zs10 pro "fix" this, slightly less bass and up treble, where the c10 is less elevated. Like a corrected Iem upgrade.
> 
> For the Ash, you compare to which iem ?
> 
> ...



Okay. Mmmmmm.

You get me curious about A10 now....do you have the Tripowin TP10 to compare them too?? Its 5bas too...and, well, first impressions aren't particularly eulogistic...quite compressed sound. Need give them other chances (unfortunately).


----------



## SuperLuigi

Is there any reason why it's so hard to find MMCX cablesl with microphones attached?  I see a few on ali, but nothing in comparison to without mic.  Is there just no demand for mmcx cables with microphone?


----------



## TechnoidFR

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Okay. Mmmmmm.
> 
> You get me curious about A10 now....do you have the Tripowin TP10 to compare them too?? Its 5bas too...and, well, first impressions aren't particularly eulogistic...quite compressed sound. Need give them other chances (unfortunately).



Just kbear kb10 but I didn't listen them on a long time.

I see some review on tripowin but clearly not harsh in first time.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-a10.23780/reviews

I'm agree on this review for the treble part but I find the bass more toward than c16. Not absent but not very lively. For me they stay relatively correct and alive for electronic music. 

I don't know the difference of tuning comparing to A10, but I didn't have any fatiguing listening or peaky treble. I find the treble of A10 very good and natural, with a toward mids and treble. It's a cold tonality iem.

It's different of a overboost of treble frequency


----------



## crabdog

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Okay. Mmmmmm.
> 
> You get me curious about A10 now....do you have the Tripowin TP10 to compare them too?? Its 5bas too...and, well, first impressions aren't particularly eulogistic...quite compressed sound. Need give them other chances (unfortunately).


FWIW, I have the A10, TP10 and KB10 and they all measure identically 100%. I think I can hear some _very _subtle differences between them but any differences are so small as to be almost insignificant i.e. if you don't like the tonality of one you won't like any of them and likewise if you like one you will like them all.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

crabdog said:


> FWIW, I have the A10, TP10 and KB10 and they all measure identically 100%. I think I can hear some _very _subtle differences between them but any differences are so small as to be almost insignificant i.e. if you don't like the tonality of one you won't like any of them and likewise if you like one you will like them all.



Really? what the heck.....
So KB, KZ and Tripowin are all the same brand I guess....was finding it curious to receive ZS10 PRO with the Tripowin too....
Well, will probably dont like TP10 if sound do not improve with burn in. Find whole sound very congested.


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

My opinion about Pai Audio DR2. Great bass for Dance and EDM.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pai-audio-dr2.23637/reviews


----------



## TechnoidFR

crabdog said:


> FWIW, I have the A10, TP10 and KB10 and they all measure identically 100%. I think I can hear some _very _subtle differences between them but any differences are so small as to be almost insignificant i.e. if you don't like the tonality of one you won't like any of them and likewise if you like one you will like them all.



Interesting

So they are absolutely identical in listening?


----------



## TechnoidFR

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Really? what the heck.....
> So KB, KZ and Tripowin are all the same brand I guess....was finding it curious to receive ZS10 PRO with the Tripowin too....
> Well, will probably dont like TP10 if sound do not improve with burn in. Find whole sound very congested.



Kbear says officially that they take the kb10 at kz, it's an order of they part, but the f1 and Opal is their on product


----------



## Nimweth

nxnje said:


> I do not think the ZS10 is a CCA C10 "upgrade". C10 have a wider and warmer presentation with less emphasized treble. Timbre is different as well imho.
> About the Ash, i agree. Timbre is ok, but technical performance could be easily overpassed by other IEMs in that price range.
> The A10 is simply superb honestly, i didn't think i could like something like the A10 but hey, it'a really undervalued and deserves much more attention as it's being darkened by the hype of other products.


+1 for your description of the A10 and C10. I agree with that.


----------



## paulindss

antdroid said:


> I got the TFZ No 3 and Moondrop KXXS in this week and here's a quick measurement between the two, and my quick impressions. Thanks to Linsoul for providing me these demo units. The No 3 is much bassier and brighter than the Moondrops (KXXS and Kanas Pro). The KXXS is a slightly warmer version of the Kanas Pro and I feel has a smaller (though very slightly) soundstage. I prefer the Kanas Pro over both of these as it stands right now. But it's only based on limited listening and A-B-Cing between the three over an hour of listening last night.
> 
> I dont think TFZ No 3 is my thing -- too v-shaped, but I can see how people do end up liking it. It's got some bass impact and some bright energy that inherently makes it sound clear. I think the Kanas Pro is still a really good balance for me between the entire spectrum and works well with many genres. The KXXS is a more musical/intimate version of the KP and makes a smooth IEM even smoother.



For anyone looking for no.3 based in this graph, i would recc the regular kanas (that i have), same quality as KPE, bass increment should be more focused on lower regions and treble is same as KPE. 39$ more than no.3 however. Probably is warmer than the tfz. 

I was selling mine but i gave up, the regular kanas will be my basshead IEM for life, so meaty and dynamic...


----------



## PhonoPhi

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah...was asking for personal impressions....if ya dig it or not. Ya know.
> Don't really care about either CCA or KZ to be honnest, its like fast food for fast enjoyment, some have more flavor, stilll too salty or too sweet.
> I feel it lack highs in fact.
> But yeah, its listenable KZ stuffs.
> ...


If you feel A10 is lacking treble, I would like to hear/know more 

Or anything about IEMs that convincingly top C16 for under $150.

I  only have E3000 of the Final - in my opinion, there are not close in performance/price to KZ&CCA, similar to Fiio IEMs that I have.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 17, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Just wondering: Did ZS10 PRO pass it for you?
> 
> First impressions aren't that bad from me.
> 
> (im shamefull to admit it)



I just got ZS10 pro today, and I would rather agree that it is a nice extension of CCA C10 with a tighter bass.
I do like C10 with its warmth and gentle treble, but I do feel that ZS10 pro is more engaging.

For the price, the capabilities of ZS10 pro are really great. Also they work really well with a smartphone! I think that the positive opinion about ZS10 pro is very much justified.

I am personally very biased to all-BAs and still prefer AS10 to ZS10 pro, but would definitely recomend C10 and ZS10 pro to anyone coming to hybrids from a single DD and not having a DAP (AS10 with a smartphone may be a mixed bag...)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PhonoPhi said:


> If you feel A10 is lacking treble, I would like to hear/know more
> 
> Or anything about IEMs that convincingly top C16 for under $150.
> 
> I  only have E3000 of the Final - in my opinion, there are not close in performance/price to KZ&CCA, similar to Fiio IEMs that I have.



Im no upper treble addicts when lower and mid treble is nicely done...Final Audio E2000 is good example of that to my ears....hum, E3000 is my least favorite one in E serie, wich explain its not in my headfi signature...but this is soutterlysubjective!

Anyway, to come back to Tripowin TP10, im not certain its the same as A10....crabdog tell this, its perhaps true, dont know factualy, but I look at this Tripowin graph:






And yeah, there serious drop after 12-14khz. What I dont like about TP10 is the lack of air as well as sparkle and decay (came all togheter sometime). Timbre is onthe dry side too...im sensible to this. Again: subjective i guess. Could be a good monitor earphones with better imaging tough.


----------



## PhonoPhi

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Im no upper treble addicts when lower and mid treble is nicely done...Final Audio E2000 is good example of that to my ears....hum, E3000 is my least favorite one in E serie, wich explain its not in my headfi signature...but this is soutterlysubjective!
> 
> Anyway, to come back to Tripowin TP10, im not certain its the same as A10....crabdog tell this, its perhaps true, dont know factualy, but I look at this Tripowin graph:
> 
> ...



I am not sure whether I am treble head or not  I feel philosophically more in line with "no pain - no gain".
Treble-rich is more revealing but it can be overwhelming.
I like A10, as being on a border line of my treble tolerance.
I do enjoy quite a bit of violin music with it, but would not possibly listen to it all day, since I have C16 and good old AS10.

If you have a good recommendation for what can top C16 under $150 ($200 Can), I would seriously consider it.


----------



## TechnoidFR

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Im no upper treble addicts when lower and mid treble is nicely done...Final Audio E2000 is good example of that to my ears....hum, E3000 is my least favorite one in E serie, wich explain its not in my headfi signature...but this is soutterlysubjective!
> 
> Anyway, to come back to Tripowin TP10, im not certain its the same as A10....crabdog tell this, its perhaps true, dont know factualy, but I look at this Tripowin graph:
> 
> ...




Like TRN im2/ **** Ash. A different tuning asking by the buyer I guess

I'll see tomorrow with kb10/A10 comparison


----------



## crabdog

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Im no upper treble addicts when lower and mid treble is nicely done...Final Audio E2000 is good example of that to my ears....hum, E3000 is my least favorite one in E serie, wich explain its not in my headfi signature...but this is soutterlysubjective!
> 
> Anyway, to come back to Tripowin TP10, im not certain its the same as A10....crabdog tell this, its perhaps true, dont know factualy, but I look at this Tripowin graph:
> 
> ...


I don't say these things just to hear myself talk but I guess it's good you don't blindly believe everything you read:


----------



## TechnoidFR

So

Him I think the trn cable or miss few hours of burning. But I confirm that kb10=A10 in term of frequency response !

But I prefer the design of backplate on kb10 !
But it is easily scratched


----------



## PhonoPhi

TechnoidFR said:


> So
> 
> Him I think the trn cable or miss few hours of burning. But I confirm that kb10=A10 in term of frequency response !
> 
> ...



Actually, the wear on the corners for the heavily coloures A10 is quite noticeable.

I am not fond of their use of zinc alloys - stainless steel (as in ZS10 pro) or anodized aluminum (as in BA10) is superior aesthetically and practically, in my opinion.

The main advantage if zinc alloys is that they are easy to cast into different shapes, but just the top plate is not much of a sophisticated shape to take a full advantage of it.


----------



## paulindss

I have a unit of tripowin tp10 for review and i quite agree with the general mediocre reviews. I don't find the earphone sibilant, but they are just too bright.

The mids and bass are very high quality, but the huge mid treble and treble transition, besides being controled and maintaining a great amount of definition and air, is just too emphasized. The music sounds one dimentional, its like having the tweeter right under your ear, while woofer is far away. It have great microdynamics, but the macrodynamics, while existing, sound kinda off.

I don't think it's a bad earphone per se tho. It can mantain a good competition with tin t3 for example, it isn't more sibilant than t3 for me, it's just brighter and clearer - having the counterpart that i said. It clearly loses construction wise.


----------



## maxxevv

For those of you who might be interested in the NiceHck NX7 hybrid 7 driver earphones, they are having a Facebook promo. 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....d=1563457967629465&notif_t=feed_comment_reply

PM Jim on Facebook and he will give you instructions on how to get the discounted price.


----------



## ozziecook

Who's in London for CanJam on Sat 27th July?


----------



## Mybutthurts

ozziecook said:


> Who's in London for CanJam on Sat 27th July?



Thinking about it...
Can you pay on the day. ?


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm going to London CanJam on Saturday, and you can pay on the day


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-london-2019-july-27-28-2019.905907/


----------



## ozziecook

HungryPanda said:


> I'm going to London CanJam on Saturday, and you can pay on the day


See you there, H. Panda.


----------



## Markolav (Jul 18, 2019)

Markolav said:


> I received Kinera Sif today. Package is great as always, it looks like a cake lol.  Shells feel little cheap but they are (30€/$33) and cable is quite decent. Very comfy with Nicehck-foams.
> 
> First sound impressions: Warm-ish and quite midbassy, bass is fairly extended and subs seem to somewhat improve with little EQ boost. These have a sense of upper mid forwardness like Idun does which I dont mind but it might start to fatigue on higher volumes in some tracks. Someone mentioned harsh vocals but I dont really hear them like that, vocal sibilance can be detected here and there. Little grainy at times (depends heavily on the track and used tips). Fortunately treble dont seem to have any remarkable harshness or stridency on it. Soundstage is indeed quite good especially when considering the price.
> 
> I cant really say are these good or bad yet but at least I cant immediately hate them, I have to listen more.



Updated impressions: I think im starting to like these, imo they sound better with silicone tips (im using them with Symbio-silicones atm). Foams (like those big Nicehck-foams) make them sound kind of grainy and muddy at least to my ears. They have better clarity and cleaner sound overall with silicones. People dont lie, the soundstage is impressive on these and I raise my eyebrows frequently when im hearing things from distances where I wasnt expecting to hear them. They have also admirably good separation and imaging for a budget in-ear and I havent found a track yet that would cause any serious amounts of congestion or clutter and they seem to handle tracks with multiple instruments pretty easily but I havent really tested their limits yet. There is plenty of midbass which doesnt bother me and sub-bass can be improved to a decent degree with EQ. Only real "flaw" ive found yet is that upper mids and treble can get a bit too in-your-face or sibilant on higher volumes but its very track- and volume dependent and borders uncomfortable listening levels for me personally. I have to compare them to Idun some day and see how they hold up.


----------



## FastAndClean

Markolav said:


> Updated impressions: I think im starting to like these, imo they sound better with silicone tips (im using them with Symbio-silicones atm). Foams (like those big Nicehck-foams) make them sound kind of grainy and muddy at least to my ears. They have better clarity and definition with silicones. People dont lie, the soundstage is impressive on these and I raise my eyebrows frequently when im hearing things from distances where I wasnt expecting to hear them. They have also admirably good separation and imaging for a budget in-ear and I havent found a track yet that would cause any serious amounts of congestion or clutter. There is plenty of midbass which doesnt bother me and sub-bass can be improved to a decent degree with EQ. Only real "flaw" ive found yet is that upper mids and treble can get a bit too in-your-face or sibilant on higher volumes but its very track dependent and borders uncomfortable listening levels for me personally. I have to compare them to Idun some day and see how they hold up.


male vocals sound thin with them, agree about the treble, not for treble sensitive people, they are so fun though, dat soundstage


----------



## Markolav

FastAndClean said:


> male vocals sound thin with them, agree about the treble, not for treble sensitive people, they are so fun though, dat soundstage



Yeah treble can get a bit too much but its tolerable on lower to moderate volumes and voices in general sound little thin. Vocals dont really stand out to me. I think Idun has similar basic problems in the treble and upper mids (maybe to a slightly lesser degree) but to my ears they have more full bodied sound, although im using them with foams which probably smoothens the sound a bit. I have to do another comparison with silicons on both.


----------



## audio123

Shozy & Neo BG Review. Lively presentation with a nice upper midrange emphasis. The bass quantity may lack for those who prefers a full-bodied expression. Enjoy!


----------



## IryxBRO

NS Audio NS5 DreamBridge review.  

My blog: LINK
Here: LINK


----------



## Otto Motor

My thoughts of the Sony MH755. Not sponsored. No blather. Blog only.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 19, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> My thoughts of the Sony MH755. Not sponsored. No blather. Blog only.



I am really curious if one can comment about MH755 and XB50AP, which I quite liked before my ChiFi journey (and still respectfully appreciate now).


----------



## Karendar

maxxevv said:


> For those of you who might be interested in the NiceHck NX7 hybrid 7 driver earphones, they are having a Facebook promo.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink....d=1563457967629465&notif_t=feed_comment_reply
> 
> PM Jim on Facebook and he will give you instructions on how to get the discounted price.



Got a message off aliexpress too, ordered them.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 19, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> I am really curious if one can comment about MH755 and XB50AP, which I quite liked before my ChiFi journey (and still respectfully appreciate now).



Here is an excerpt from my gear list:

Sony MH755 - orange, pink, green, yellow - all recabled  (by HungryPanda)
Sony MDR-XB50AP - blue

I could try to compare a little over the weekend.  It is late now and I am tired and forgot to eat dinner.... it happens when my husband is working night shift..   Just earbuds now for me tonight.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 19, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> I'm going to London CanJam on Saturday, and you can pay on the day


He he, please have a pint on me.

There was a recent point made that the single most interesting thing of a review is the price of the reviewed item. When I wrote my first review, my mentor HifiChris was adamant the price should be in the specifications to be found most easily. And it has been in there since.


----------



## Otto Motor

DocHoliday said:


> Hence, I present another budget-friendly ($10) but capable single DD alternative: The Sony MH755 have more low-end grunt but these Philips are better balanced and have a wider soundstage (to my ears).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here we are. Too early to say much but they are certainly no disappointment. Definitely a good recommendation.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 19, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Here we are. Too early to say much but they are certainly no disappointment. Definitely a good recommendation.



Yep, the SHE7050 were a pleasant surprise for me. Play with them for a little while and let us know your thoughts, Otto. 

As usual, some eartips bring out the bass while other eartips may bring out more "air" so I highly recommend  tip-rolling.


----------



## Otto Motor

DocHoliday said:


> Yep, the SHE7050 were a pleasant surprise for me. Play with them for a little while and let us know your thoughts, Otto.
> 
> As usual, some eartips bring out the bass while other eartips may bring out more "air" so I highly recommend  tip-rolling.


I think the included tips appear to do the job very well for my ear design. The only set of widebores I tried made them a bit screamy for me. Will continue...Spent three albums with them yesterday afternoon and had a good time.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 21, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I think the included tips appear to do the job very well for my ear design. The only set of widebores I tried made them a bit screamy for me. Will continue...Spent three albums with them yesterday afternoon and had a good time.



Philips "SHEXXXX" eartips are the eartips that I rate the highest out of my large selection of eartips. I actually only bought the SHE7050 for the Philips eartips. Collecting Philips eartips started with the SHE3580 back in 2011; I've been collecting them ever since. Every time an "SHE" model goes on sale I pick up a few sets.

Try them on any "thin" sounding in-ears you may have then take note of how the eartip tends to add a bit of body to what would be a thin presentation.....not by a large degree, but often times just enough to balance the presentation and increase enjoyment.

A decent track to use to see how the eartip colors the character or presentation. 

The eartip can alter the presentation of a track. The presentation can morph from this:




to this:



You can use the pause icon to A/B back and forth at any given time stamp.

The eartips won't make a bad in-ear good but they can help to warm things up a bit. 
That's my experience thus far.

For the record I prefer the first presentation (for its "air") but this is just an exercise for tip-rolling results.


----------



## jant71

DocHoliday said:


> Philips "SHEXXXX" eartips are the eartips that I rate the highest out of my large selection of eartips. I actually only bought the SHE7050 for the Philips eartips. Collecting Philips eartips started with the SHE3580 back in 2011; I've been collecting them ever since. Every time an "SHE" model goes on sale I pick up a few sets.
> 
> Try them on any "thin" sounding in-ears you may have then take note of how the eartip tends to add a bit of body to what would be a thin presentation.....not by a large degree, but often times just enough to balance the presentation and increase enjoyment.
> 
> ...




Just collecting them. Are they the same? How have they changed over the newer models?


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> I think the included tips appear to do the job very well for my ear design. The only set of widebores I tried made them a bit screamy for me. Will continue...Spent three albums with them yesterday afternoon and had a good time.



I bought a pair when someone started mentioning them a couple of weeks ago.  I only had a choice of this color or pink from Amazon UK.  I like this one.. it is funky.   Love the tips and if I changed them it would ruin the look!.  I too listened to several albums in a row and thoroughly enjoyed myself.  I was quite surprised by how good they sounded.

Actually I could have had purple from a third party seller for three times the cost.

Losing the light here but this is actually pretty true to color.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 20, 2019)

jant71 said:


> Just collecting them. Are they the same? How have they changed over the newer models?



I've no idea with newer models. I wait for clearance-type sales of older models and then I pounce.

Your question is a good one though because all "SHE" eartips are not all the same. 

Philips SHE8100 eartips will fit a 3mm nozzle. SHE7050 eartips fit 4mm-5mm nozzles.  

The Philips SHE8100 eartips are the only eartips that fit my ED7. Their tight grip on the nozzle and medium-bore design balanced the woodsy (actually, grass since it is bamboo housing) presentation of the ED7 quite nicely.


----------



## Javnisa

Hi guys!

I have one TWS Mifo O5 but I'm thinking of buying too the Whizzer TP1. 

I know that the quality of Mifo is expectacular but I need other TWS and I viewed this And it seems that are a good choice. This don't have balanced armature but have a good driver.

Please I need your help guys.

Someone that's have this Whizzer or have more information, It will be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## chinmie

Javnisa said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have one TWS Mifo O5 but I'm thinking of buying too the Whizzer TP1.
> 
> ...



I'll take single micro driver than single BA any time. they're usually more efficient and have a more "complete extention low and high". multiple BA is another thing though

haven't tried the Whizzer, but my personal chifi favorite right now are the Nillkin Go and QCY T1C


----------



## Nimweth

Has anyone seen this before? 1DD+ Knowles BA.
https://www.amazon.com/earphones-High-Performance-Isolating-Audiophile-Detachable/dp/B07TZ5115Z


----------



## crabdog

Nimweth said:


> Has anyone seen this before? 1DD+ Knowles BA.
> https://www.amazon.com/earphones-High-Performance-Isolating-Audiophile-Detachable/dp/B07TZ5115Z


Haven't seen it until now but it looks interesting. The graph looks okay, although I'd be concerned about the level of brightness.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 21, 2019)

DocHoliday said:


> Yep, the SHE7050 were a pleasant surprise for me. Play with them for a little while and let us know your thoughts, Otto.
> 
> As usual, some eartips bring out the bass while other eartips may bring out more "air" so I highly recommend  tip-rolling.


Is this similar to any prior SHE model in terms of response?  Any measurements out there yet?  I may get a pair and measure since so cheap.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> I bought a pair when someone started mentioning them a couple of weeks ago.  I only had a choice of this color or pink from Amazon UK.  I like this one.. it is funky.   Love the tips and if I changed them it would ruin the look!.  I too listened to several albums in a row and thoroughly enjoyed myself.  I was quite surprised by how good they sounded.
> 
> Actually I could have had purple from a third party seller for three times the cost.
> 
> Losing the light here but this is actually pretty true to color.


...which once again raises the philosophical question of the correlation of price and enjoyment -- and diminishing return. The parrot colour combination was cheaper in Canada, but the old man I am, I opted for the luscious mouse grey. 

I also like handling these, and the fit including ear tips is optimal for me.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 21, 2019)

Out of all my tips*, currently running the MH755 tips on my non-budget Hyla: $7 for a pair of good tips _and_ another IEM with a very different sound signature to mix up listening.

Win 

Price is definitely very skewed from value/preference in audio gear: buys lots of pretty packaging though.

*Have Spinfit, Spiral Dot, Symbio, RHA, Comply, Sony TC50/EX11, Starliner, Whirlwind, etc. I can’t fit the Type E on the Hyla or they just might be my preference


----------



## randomnin (Jul 21, 2019)

pstickne said:


> Out of all my tips*, currently running the MH755 tips on my non-budget Hyla: $7 for a pair of good tips _and_ another IEM with a very different sound signature to mix up listening.










I wouldn't say they're that different. Also, I really should stop remembering graphs. A skill of very limited applicability.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 21, 2019)

chinmie said:


> I'll take single micro driver than single BA any time. they're usually more efficient and have a more "complete extention low and high".



I'd definitely like to see more micro-dynamic driver in-ears. They're kind of an underappreciated. .....thing 'round here.




SilverEars said:


> Is this similar to any prior SHE model in terms of response?  Any measurements out there yet?  I may get a pair and measure since so cheap.



Every "SHE" model puts forth a different sound profile.



 

The SHE3590 & 3580 are probably some of the earliest budget champs several years back. They have great extension on both ends but the mids are somewhat thin. The SHE7050 and other SHE models are tuned differently.


I picked up the 7050's for about $6 a pop and $4 shipping ($24 + $4 = $28) back in 2016. 



 



The white and the pink were  $25 a piece back then so I opted out, though I wanted the white that Otto has.




 

.....but I agree with MB about the yellow/turquoise/orange combo looking funky 



 

At any rate, it's all about the music and the 7050 had me from the start, inadvertently.


----------



## jant71

What about SHE4305, @DocHoliday ?


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 21, 2019)

jant71 said:


> What about SHE4305, @DocHoliday ?



Haven't heard it.

The last decent "bass" models I heard were the SHE9950 and those are hell and gone today.

Always wondered about these Philips TX2WT, though. They were $130 when new but are only $35 if you can find them. Anyone with info on these can PM me. Thanks


----------



## NeonHD

WOW! Didn't know these Ostry eartips could make my teeth stronger! An Ostry a day keeps the dentist away


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jul 21, 2019)

NeonHD said:


> WOW! Didn't know these Ostry eartips could make my teeth stronger!


Apparently, Vitamin A, Iodine, Vitamin D and Xylitol make teeth stronger.

I thought I liked my Ostry tips at the start but I'm not so sure anymore. KZ Starlines are fine.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 21, 2019)

DocHoliday said:


> Haven't heard it.
> 
> The last decent "bass" models I heard were the SHE9950 and those are hell and gone today.
> 
> Always wondered about these Philips TX2WT, though. They were $130 when new but are only $35 if you can find them. Anyone with info on these can PM me. Thanks


Philips seem have have dropped pricier earphones from their selection. The TX2 can be found on ebay from a reliable Korean seller at $35...same who sold me the 7055s (=7050s with mic).

Ordered the TX2s and wonder how diminishing the return will be compared to the 7055s. The TX2s are still on innerfidelity's Wall of Fame.

And you can also get the Fidelio S1 on ebay for $80.

I wonder about the fit of the TX2 and S1 with the angled nozzles: had bad luck with similar designs such as the NiceHCK EP35 and a couple of Xiaomis: nozzle didn't go deep enough into the ear canal.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 21, 2019)

Found this response of the Philips SHE7000 and decided to get in on it.  Reference Audio Analyzer website has several Philips SHE series measurements.  https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/index.php


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 21, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Ordered the TX2s and wonder how diminishing the return will be compared to the 7055s. The TX2s are still on innerfidelity's Wall of Fame.
> 
> I wonder about the fit of the TX2 and S1 with the angled nozzles: had bad luck with similar designs such as the NiceHCK EP35 and a couple of Xiaomis: nozzle didn't go deep enough into the ear canal.



*** Welcome to my heavily edited post ***

Good eye there, Otto. I have the SHQ2300 which have a similar shape to the TX2. The SHQ2300 sound signature is reminiscent of the EMI CI880 but the SHQ2300 has a tad less bass and the CI880 has better resolution up top. The SHQ2300 is decent but I prefer a bit more warmth and kick.

Looks like I was mistaken about price. The $130 was, apparently, for the "Fidelio".

Like you I am curious about "diminishing returns" with the TX2. The SHQ2300 doesn't have the TX2 bass (see innerfidelity's FR) but they do have decent tuning. They're clean and clear but I had to use EQ to get more feedback in the low end; I purchased them for the eartips. Unfortunately, they tend to press against my tragus (see spoiler) so long listening sessions are a no-go for me. 



 




Spoiler











SilverEars said:


> Found this response of the Philips SHE7000 and decided to get in on it.  Reference Audio Analyzer website has several Philips SHE series measurements.  https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/index.php



Haven't tried the SHE7000 either but I'll pick up a few sets for the eartips if I catch them on clearance (Amazon).

At any rate, it's probably best not to hijack the Chi-Fi thread with western brand chatter.

To get back on topic, Elle at BQEYZ updated me on the upcoming release of the 'Spring 1".
If the **** is as good as everyone says it is then I can't wait to see what BQEYZ has done with a similar set-up. Looking forward to hearing a Piezo/BA/DD hybrid from them.


----------



## SilverEars

DocHoliday said:


> Haven't tried the SHE7000 either but I'll pick up a few sets for the eartips if I catch them on clearance.


Where do you find them on clearance?  Stores like Ross or TJ Maxx?  It seems some weren't even sold in the US, like SHE3700, which is another I'm interested in obtaining at the moment.  On Ebay there's a bunch being sold from South Korea for some reason.


----------



## peter123

DocHoliday said:


> Haven't heard it.
> 
> The last decent "bass" models I heard were the SHE9950 and those are hell and gone today.
> 
> Always wondered about these Philips TX2WT, though. They were $130 when new but are only $35 if you can find them. Anyone with info on these can PM me. Thanks



I've got the TX2 and although I haven't used them in a long time I remember enjoying them quite a bit. Not quite up there with the Fidelio S2 but not too far away either iirc.


----------



## zazaboy

@audio123 better then tfz balance 7? is magaosi **** a must buy?


----------



## audio123

zazaboy said:


> @audio123 better then tfz balance 7? is magaosi **** a must buy?


Have replied your PM. I personally enjoy **** more than the Balance 7. It has a total of 4 sound signatures. I have only tested with both switches up. I find it to be balanced & natural. Whether it is a must buy depends on what you have on hand currently. Cheers!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Delete


----------



## Moonstar

Hi there,

Here are my short impressions about the Auglamour RT-3 

I have listened many In-Ear Monitors in this price range and the Auglamour RT-3 is easily one of the best in this category. It offers a balanced tuning with good amount of clarity and resolution. It has a very robust and beautiful looking monitor shell and comes with lots of useful accessories, which makes it to a real bang for the buck.


*Pros & Cons:*


+ Balanced Sound Signature
+ Clarity and Detail Retrieval
+ Robust and Beautiful Monitor Shell
+ Lots of Accessories
+ Price to Performance Ratio

- Subbass Depth

*Full review:*
https://moonstarreviews.net/auglamour-rt-3-iem-review/

*Some photos:
*


----------



## TechnoidFR

After 30min in this configuration. They are absolutely identical !


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

TechnoidFR said:


> After 30min in this configuration. They are absolutely identical !


I need more information. I don't know what the left model is.


----------



## crabdog

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I need more information. I don't know what the left model is.


KB Ear KB10.


----------



## TechnoidFR

crabdog said:


> KB Ear KB10.



Exactly


----------



## lllandline

I've just realized that HiFi Boy OS V3 has red (pretty strong) dampers inside its mid-high frequency drivers nozzle. 
Ordered 4 different pairs of dampers and a tool, will see if it helps to bring treble out and calm down low-mids by bringing high-mids up, as of now treble really lacks body, otherwise they would've been perfect for me.
Got coupon on ali (I dunno how), so it cost me 10$ instead of 20$.


----------



## igorneumann (Jul 24, 2019)

FYI - Kbear Official Store have the F1 and the new KB06 in promotion...

F1 for $26: https://es.aliexpress.com/item/33013184490.html

New KB06 for $22: https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000011159572.html

For getting this price, buy it chosing "other methods" as payment, DONT PAY, send a message to the seller, he will reduce the price... then pay for it.


----------



## baskingshark

igorneumann said:


> FYI - Kbear Official Store have the F1 and the new KB06 in promotion...
> 
> F1 for $26: https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3301...&terminal_id=3bc13ab990904741b23102a077d3a6e6
> 
> ...



Seems KBear is using KZ drivers (but they apparently are not a subsidary of KZ unlike CCA/Tripowin). Would be interesting to see how their KB06 (2BA + 1DD) compares to KZ tuning. For $22 it is not too bad a price for a 3 driver IEM.


----------



## ozziecook

igorneumann said:


> FYI - Kbear Official Store have the F1 and the new KB06 in promotion...
> 
> F1 for $26: https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3301...&terminal_id=3bc13ab990904741b23102a077d3a6e6
> 
> ...



Any details on how these perform, or any comparisons?


----------



## igorneumann

baskingshark said:


> Seems KBear is using KZ drivers (but they apparently are not a subsidary of KZ unlike CCA/Tripowin). Would be interesting to see how their KB06 (2BA + 1DD) compares to KZ tuning. For $22 it is not too bad a price for a 3 driver IEM.



I asked today if KZ manufactures all their IEMs and the seller said it was just the KB10 were manufactured by KZ... havent asked specifically about the drivers though




ozziecook said:


> Any details on how these perform, or any comparisons?



There are reviews for the F1 in thephonograph AND here, also lots of info in the threads, looks like a very good unit.
The KB06 is brand new, no info yet.


----------



## nxnje

ozziecook said:


> Any details on how these perform, or any comparisons?



I have the F1.
Fresh sound, good bass but definitely not for bassheads. Single BA is good and analytical but they get crowded with complex tracks.
Cable is great tho.
Now i'm waiting for the KB06 which seems to have the same drivers as the CCA A10


----------



## igorneumann

nxnje said:


> I have the F1.
> Fresh sound, good bass but definitely not for bassheads. Single BA is good and analytical but they get crowded with complex tracks.
> Cable is great tho.
> Now i'm waiting for the KB06 which seems to have the same drivers as the CCA A10



I just shared the KB06 promo... 
But it is a 1dd+2ba, and the CCA is 5 BA.


----------



## Nimweth

nxnje said:


> I have the F1.
> Fresh sound, good bass but definitely not for bassheads. Single BA is good and analytical but they get crowded with complex tracks.
> Cable is great tho.
> Now i'm waiting for the KB06 which seems to have the same drivers as the CCA A10


They are different. KB06 is 1DD+2BA. A10 is 5BA, (1 x22955, 2x29869, 2x30095).


----------



## nxnje

igorneumann said:


> I just shared the KB06 promo...
> But it is a 1dd+2ba, and the CCA is 5 BA.





Nimweth said:


> They are different. KB06 is 1DD+2BA. A10 is 5BA, (1 x22955, 2x29869, 2x30095).



I'm not referring to the configuration, but to the drivers themselves.


----------



## igorneumann

nxnje said:


> I'm not referring to the configuration, but to the drivers themselves.



Dunno, it says 50060, thats the ZS10/ZSA/ZSR driver.

I would say it has the same configuration as the ZSR.


----------



## nxnje

igorneumann said:


> Dunno, it says 50060, thats the ZS10/ZSA/ZSR driver.
> 
> I would say it has the same configuration as the ZSR.



Dunno then, i misunderstood probably.


----------



## peter123

ozziecook said:


> Any details on how these perform, or any comparisons?



I've got both on their way so should be able to give some first impressions and comparison in a week or two


----------



## speakerz2017

anyone found any hidden gems so far? the only asian brands I trust are QDC and fitear


----------



## peter123

speakerz2017 said:


> anyone found any hidden gems so far? the only asian brands I trust are QDC and fitear



Eh? What exactly are you asking for? This thread is full of examples of great sounding IEM's in the price from $5-300. They're not hidden gems anymore because of this thread and all the adventures people trying new stuff all the time and sharing their impressions here. If you're limited to QDC and Fitear I'd suggest you start trying some offerings from them and wish you good luck......


----------



## ozziecook

speakerz2017 said:


> anyone found any hidden gems so far? the only asian brands I trust are QDC and fitear


:-0
Just go back through the thread. There are some superb IEM's. And a lot depends on budget, expectation/where you're coming from.


----------



## Slater (Jul 24, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Seems KBear is using KZ drivers (but they apparently are not a subsidary of KZ unlike CCA/Tripowin).



Hello friend,

I am under the impression that Tripowin is not a subsidary of KZ.

Tripowin simply contracted with KZ to make a pair of earphones with a custom logo/packaging, exactly like KB Ear did with KZ.

To date, CCA is the only true subsidiary of KZ.

Do you have other information about Tripowin being a true subsidary of KZ?


----------



## Wiljen

TechnoidFR said:


> After 30min in this configuration. They are absolutely identical !



I posted the graph of all three -   CCA A10, Tripowin TP10, and KBear KB10 in the KZ thread - they are all exactly alike.   When the vendors sent me samples they all told me their's was tuned differently and yet...   here we are.


----------



## Wiljen

Those were run as they came in so not even run back to back (span was about 3 weeks).   Given day to day variation in temp, humidity, etc, I'd say they are exact duplicates except for outer shell designs.


----------



## Ziggomatic

speakerz2017 said:


> anyone found any hidden gems so far? the only asian brands I trust are QDC and fitear



Might not be the price range you're looking for, but the TFZ Balance 1 is quite good. Hasn't gotten much attention anywhere, so I'm calling it a hidden gem.


----------



## Wiljen

Seeing as I have 3 of them, I'd thought about taking one and removing one of the two treble BAs to see what it did to the signature.  If nothing else, simply obstructing the exit port on one so as not to change the crossover.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Wiljen said:


> I posted the graph of all three -   CCA A10, Tripowin TP10, and KBear KB10 in the KZ thread - they are all exactly alike.   When the vendors sent me samples they all told me their's was tuned differently and yet...   here we are.



Yeah it's the same thing. You help me to search is they are different or identical. But clearly, they are identical

We are agree, it's cool, it's simple, it's clear.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> I posted the graph of all three -   CCA A10, Tripowin TP10, and KBear KB10 in the KZ thread - they are all exactly alike.   When the vendors sent me samples they all told me their's was tuned differently and yet...   here we are.





TechnoidFR said:


> Yeah it's the same thing. You help me to search is they are different or identical. But clearly, they are identical
> 
> We are agree, it's cool, it's simple, it's clear.



I say since they all sound identical, potential buyers should just go with the one that looks the best to them.

For example, Toyota 86, Subaru BRZ, and Scion TRS are all literally the same car. However, if I had to choose 1 of the 3, I would go with the Subaru BRZ because it has minor styling cues that I think make it look nicer than the other 2.

Likewise, between the CCA A10, Tripowin TP10, and KBear KB10, I like the looks of the KB10 the best, followed by the TP10. I never did like the curved ridges CCA uses on most of their IEMs (but it's just personal preference of course).


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 24, 2019)

EDIT


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 24, 2019)

EDIT, oops!


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 25, 2019)

Wow! Magaosi just upgraded their game with their *MAGAOSI DQ4*!  




*About Magaosi *and the *Magaosi DQ4*:
It’s been quite a while since Magaosi made a big comeback, but that hasn’t stopped him from getting better and more competitive in an already congested market of Chi-Fi in-ear earphones. Several years ago some of his popular models included the HLSX-808, HLSX-BK50, MaGaosi K3 PRO/K3 HD, and the more recent Magaosi HiLisening K5 and Magaosi MGS-401, which I proudly own all the ones mentioned above. But, I personally feel that the DQ4 is the answer and a game changer to the current market in a different and unique direction as I write this review!



The Magaosi DQ4 is in a sense unique on which it sports professional and mature traits of different sound signatures rolled into a one pair unit for a serious game changer in the world of in-ear earphones today. Magaosi seems to put serious emphasis in the sound as much as the beauty of the housing, accessories, as well as packaging, which I can only portray as splendid and beautiful to look at with an excellent price to performance ratio. Each earphone houses one 6mm plus one 8mm dynamic driver for the MID-bass and low-bass, while the midrange and treble are handled by one single BA unit 29689 for MID’s and one single BA unit 30095 for the highs. But, this is only the icing on the cake. They have a beautifully and organically made shape with a look of silvery glass-like shine to them on the outer housing with piano black colored resin/acrylic plastic towards the inside for a fantastic and luscious look that’s hard to resist and admire! The cables are 6N 8 core silver plated mixed detachable cables with a left “gold” marker indicator and a right “red” marker indicator for ease of use. To give my most honest and fair review possible, I gave the DQ4 at least 100 hours of play-time making sure that both the dynamic drivers and BA armatures were thoroughly broken-in to perform at their best.


Note: from top to bottom tuning positioning switch...
1) HIGH RESOLUTION
2) ENHANCED LOW FREQUENCY
3) ENHANCED VOICE
4) ENHANCED SENSE OF ATMOSPHERE

*SOUND SIGNATURE(S)*:
The DQ4 has a 4 option tuning switch with a 4-way crossover network that will blow away even the most accomplished veterans of audio to just pause and listen to their favorite tunes. It sports a selective multiple tuning switch, 1) high resolution/slight V shape sound signature, 2) enhanced low frequency/strong V shape sound signature, 3) enhanced voice/balanced sound signature, 4) enhanced sense of atmosphere/3D-like holographic balanced signature. Just beneath each earphone there is a small metal bass-port for enhanced bass and to prevent driver-flex as well. Very nice added features, if you ask me!




*PACKAGE*:
In the package you get a nice, bigger than average, hard vinyl-like carry case, cleaning brush, small-medium-large silicone ear tips, small and large gel-like clear silicone ear tips, small and large foam ear tips (all in their own small plastic storage clear cases), detachable 6N 8 core silver plated mixed cables with sliding chin guard and left right color indicators, two left and right DQ4 housing units with pre-installed gel-like silicone ear tips on each with number codes and left “L” and right “R” indicators, and finally a Magaosi Number Plate of ownership.



*SPECIAL OWNERSHIP PLATE*:
It struck me by surprise when Magaosi decided to brand the DQ4 with a special ownership plate to indicate the assembly number every unit came in when it was made. For example, my unit was “No.0031” when it was built! In other words, it is number 31 off the assembly line, or the individual that put it together. This is rather awesome to me and grants me ownership on a personal level indeed! NOTE: Ownership plates are usually made when a product at a later time will no longer be produced and are considered “limited” to a certain number count until they are no longer available.

*PRICE ONLINE*:
Price may vary according to the store your purchasing from, but do expect to pay from a range estimated from the lowest price point of $179 US dollars or more according to Aliexpress online shopping (unless there’s discount coupons). On taobao online shopping, it starts slightly less at 1,199 RMB or more ($174 US dollars or more). You can shop on Aliexpress or Taobao by using the keywords: Magaosi DQ4



*SOUND MODE*:
HIGH RESOLUTION:
Bass is quick and nicely textured with good quantity and quality of bass and sub-bass. Midrange is vivid and clear with a touch of air and transparency, which favors both male and female nicely. Treble is very detailed and crisp with good extension. Mostly all details are exposed in high resolution mode, which means, it’s possible to pick up bad recordings, which is not so forgiving. Soundstage is wide with good imaging, while frontal and depth sounds better than average.

ENHANCED LOW FREQUENCY:
Bass is broad and enhanced and is the star of the show here! It has great emphasis on any song played adding excellent deep rich textured bass and sub-bass never bleeding over to the midrange. The midrange sounds wider than average due to the enhanced and broad bass exposed giving a slight warmth, but vividly clear response. Treble still sounds clear and detailed, but slightly laid-back as the bass carries on as the leader here. Soundstage is slightly wider than the “high resolution mode” due to the enhanced and broad bass, while imaging is still better than average. Frontal and depth continue to be better than average, as well.

ENHANCED VOICE:
Bass sounds deep with more enhanced sub-bass, but less suppressed mid-bass, though it sounds nicely balanced with the rest of the presentation. Vocals really come alive with life-like vocals and a wider than normal spacious vocal range. Treble has plenty of details and clarity working hand-in-hand with the vocals to give it that extra wide effect. Soundstage is wider than the “high resolution” and “enhanced low frequency” mode due to the overall balance, while imaging works best in this mode, as well. Frontal and depth does sound basically average at this point.

ENHANCED SENSE OF ATMOSPHERE:
Bass sounds deep, accurate, quick, and punchy. The midrange has realistic sounding vocals surrounding you with a spacious presentation. Treble sounds airy and transparent leaving you wanting for more. Definitely, the soundstage in this mode might not be the widest, but is the one that most demonstrates a great 3D-like soundstage that is surly going to please those that are looking for a holographic type sound signature with plenty of atmospheric space, including good width and frontal stage, and excellent height and depth.

  *Courtesy of Magaosi

*PROS*:
Excellent professional sounding 4-way tuning sound signature, technically advanced resin/acrylic housing and inner works, detachable cables with left and right markers (Left-Gold, Right-Red) with sliding chin guard, vinyl-like carry case, and Magaosi numbered ownership plate.

*CONS*:
Size might be bulky for smaller than average size ears, so check with the seller before deciding to buy them. Though, they feel light, compact, and easy to where, IMHO!

*SPECIAL THANKS*:
I want to give special thanks to Magaosi and Fannie for sending the DQ4 in return for an honest review.

*FINAL EXPRESSIONS*:
I would like to consider the Magaosi DQ4 as one of the best reviews I’ve ever encountered for its incredible degree of sound tuning, which really does express a difference on all 4 sound signatures in one unit. So, if “one for all” is what you’re looking for, believe me when I say these can do it all, plus flaunt very good looks, too!


Hope this review can be of help towards your next purchase...


-Clear


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> I am under the impression that Tripowin is not a subsidary of KZ.
> 
> ...



Sorry i was under the impression tripowin was an offshoot of KZ based on a the introduction part of reviews I read on review sites and blogs about the TP10.
But as you can see from the above graphs, the tuning and configuration is identical to another KZ model.
I will contact tripowin to enquire about their relation to KZ and get back to us.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Sorry i was under the impression tripowin was an offshoot of KZ based on a the introduction part of reviews I read on review sites and blogs about the TP10.



Don’t believe everything you read on the Interne

Anyways, thanks for verifying and getting back to us!


----------



## 1clearhead

Though, I opted for the Magaosi DQ4, which is more of my style of switching between DD and BA, there's the Magaosi ****, which is a gamer's dream earphone!

The DQ4 is a combination of DD and BA, while the **** is an all BA setup.

*4 OPTION TUNING SWITCH:*
Magaosi DQ4
1. High Resolution
2. Enhanced Low Frequency
3. Enhanced Voice
4. Enhanced Sense of Atmosphere

Magaosi ****
1. High Resolution
2. Gaming
3. Equalized
4. Pop


Hope this gives an idea which one is best for you...!


-Clear


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block...
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *HIFI BCD micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...



i managed to get them in taobao ... its cheaper anyway ...


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block...
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *HIFI BCD micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...



I owned the x10 before . Bass is good and tuning is warm. Is this better than x10 with better highs with the same comfort level and beating memt x5? If it is I’m sold. 

p/s does it beat mh55 Sony ?


----------



## SweetEars

guys anyone here knows is there an issue  with windows 10 sound ... it give me inconsistent quality... until i run some malware removal program and disabled  unneeded services...  my sound more clear now


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> I owned the x10 before . Bass is good and tuning is warm. Is this better than x10 with better highs with the same comfort level and beating memt x5? If it is I’m sold.
> 
> p/s does it beat mh55 Sony ?


They have both slightly different sound signatures. The SONY MH55 has a greater amount of raw and rich bass and sub-bass, nothing missing there! But, the BCD has better texture and lay-out of punchy and cleaner bass to lower bass, IMHO. I have to give the BCD the win on MID's. It sounds cleaner and more forward giving a "warm-bright" balanced and energetic signature to vocals. The MH55 has slightly warmer vocals, but less forward and energetic. Finally, the BCD generates livelier and crisp sounding details, while the details on the MH55 are excellent, but slightly smoother and laid-back.

Personally, I like both, but sonically they just sound different. So, honestly they are both keepers...you can't go wrong with either of them!


Hope this helps...


-Clear


----------



## IryxBRO

Pai Audio DR2: bassy IEMs with great soundstage and excellent fit. Design reminds of some candies.

My blog: LINK
Here: LINK


----------



## thejoker13

1clearhead said:


> Though, I opted for the Magaosi DQ4, which is more of my style of switching between DD and BA, there's the Magaosi ****, which is a gamer's dream earphone!
> 
> The DQ4 is a combination of DD and BA, while the **** is an all BA setup.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts Clear! I just ordered the DQ4 from Penon and should get them this upcoming week.


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 26, 2019)

Edit


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> Guys if you want a serious upgrade which iem would that be esp if you want good detail detrieval good mids seperation and soundstage..do you need to spend maybe over 300 bucks to get some serious sound quality.. which iems would that be.. are there unknown iems which i dont know about.. which u think are good..



A serious upgrade would be the 64 Audio A/U12t, according to crinacle:

https://crinacle.com/ranking-list/


----------



## FastAndClean

zazaboy said:


> Edit


why editing your posts all the time?


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 26, 2019)

@1clearhead which one is better the magaosi **** or magaosi dq4 mainly searching for good detail retrieval


----------



## mbwilson111

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## zazaboy

FastAndClean said:


> why editing your posts all the time?



I edit because my question doesnt add valuable input


----------



## FastAndClean

zazaboy said:


> I edit because my question doesnt add valuable input


well, we are here also to help each other, nothing wrong to ask for recommendation


----------



## zazaboy

FastAndClean said:


> well, we are here also to help each other, nothing wrong to ask for recommendation



np thanks


----------



## peter123

zazaboy said:


> @1clearhead which one is better the magaosi **** or magaosi dq4 mainly searching for good detail retrieval



You should check out the LZ A6, I've had them for a couple of weeks now and detail retrieval and separation is probably the best in my whole collection. The soundstage can be from extremely to vert wide depending on filters used.


----------



## jant71

peter123 said:


> You should check out the LZ A6, I've had them for a couple of weeks now and detail retrieval and separation is probably the best in my whole collection. The soundstage can be from extremely to vert wide depending on filters used.



You should get an NX7 and compare to the A6


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> They have both slightly different sound signatures. The SONY MH55 has a greater amount of raw and rich bass and sub-bass, nothing missing there! But, the BCD has better texture and lay-out of punchy and cleaner bass to lower bass, IMHO. I have to give the BCD the win on MID's. It sounds cleaner and more forward giving a "warm-bright" balanced and energetic signature to vocals. The MH55 has slightly warmer vocals, but less forward and energetic. Finally, the BCD generates livelier and crisp sounding details, while the details on the MH55 are excellent, but slightly smoother and laid-back.
> 
> Personally, I like both, but sonically they just sound different. So, honestly they are both keepers...you can't go wrong with either of them!
> 
> ...



Hi how is the fit and isolation for the BCD? Personally it looks like it may not be a snug fit for my ears, the design is pretty unconventional.


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> They have both slightly different sound signatures. The SONY MH55 has a greater amount of raw and rich bass and sub-bass, nothing missing there! But, the BCD has better texture and lay-out of punchy and cleaner bass to lower bass, IMHO. I have to give the BCD the win on MID's. It sounds cleaner and more forward giving a "warm-bright" balanced and energetic signature to vocals. The MH55 has slightly warmer vocals, but less forward and energetic. Finally, the BCD generates livelier and crisp sounding details, while the details on the MH55 are excellent, but slightly smoother and laid-back.
> 
> Personally, I like both, but sonically they just sound different. So, honestly they are both keepers...you can't go wrong with either of them!
> 
> ...



but BCD is good out of the box vs you need to mod for sony and requires another cable.
is BCD warm or bright?


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> They have both slightly different sound signatures. The SONY MH55 has a greater amount of raw and rich bass and sub-bass, nothing missing there! But, the BCD has better texture and lay-out of punchy and cleaner bass to lower bass, IMHO. I have to give the BCD the win on MID's. It sounds cleaner and more forward giving a "warm-bright" balanced and energetic signature to vocals. The MH55 has slightly warmer vocals, but less forward and energetic. Finally, the BCD generates livelier and crisp sounding details, while the details on the MH55 are excellent, but slightly smoother and laid-back.
> 
> Personally, I like both, but sonically they just sound different. So, honestly they are both keepers...you can't go wrong with either of them!
> 
> ...


wow thanks i ordered both for keepers.


----------



## SweetEars

snip3r77 said:


> but BCD is good out of the box vs you need to mod for sony and requires another cable.
> is BCD warm or bright?


i have not got the BCD in my hands now but based on the description/reviews  it should be similar to a open transparent and fluid but balanced sound signature


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 27, 2019)

peter123 said:


> You should check out the LZ A6, I've had them for a couple of weeks now and detail retrieval and separation is probably the best in my whole collection. The soundstage can be from extremely to vert wide depending on filters used.



@peter123 the lz a6  got recent a price drop of 40% same for lz a6 mini debating now if I should get them now.. are they easy to drive .. do you have treble issues with them like harsh highs or piercing treble does the filter change the sound a lot for your liking?

they are both cheaper on the aliexpress app


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is there any Good Iems that are under 80 usd that have the same design as the Fiio FH7?


----------



## peter123

zazaboy said:


> @peter123 the lz a6  got recent a price drop of 40% same for lz a6 mini debating now if I should get them now.. are they easy to drive .. do you have treble issues with them like harsh highs or piercing treble does the filter change the sound a lot for your liking?
> 
> they are both cheaper on the aliexpress app



Yeah, I only paid $220 for them on the last sale. Crazy value for money imo. 

I find them to have sibilance with some filters but not with all. I do also think that the sound changes quite a lot with the different filters, especially between the three groups of filters. So you'll get three quite different filter groups and also the possibility to find tune with three filters within each group. If you care for details, high resolution, wide soundstage and an amazing quality to quantity ratio in the bass performance these would be the number one choice in my whole collection.

@twister6 has an excellent review of them on his site


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> You should check out the LZ A6, I've had them for a couple of weeks now and detail retrieval and separation is probably the best in my whole collection. The soundstage can be from extremely to vert wide depending on filters used.


I've been eyeing that one for quite a while. If I can't get a hold of the company here in China so I can get a sample for review? I'll just save-up and purchase the "LZ A6 mini" at a later time.


----------



## twister6

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I only paid $220 for them on the last sale. Crazy value for money imo.
> 
> I find them to have sibilance with some filters but not with all. I do also think that the sound changes quite a lot with the different filters, especially between the three groups of filters. So you'll get three quite different filter groups and also the possibility to find tune with three filters within each group. If you care for details, high resolution, wide soundstage and an amazing quality to quantity ratio in the bass performance these would be the number one choice in my whole collection.
> 
> @twister6 has an excellent review of them on his site



Tag... I'm it? 

Yes, LZ A6 I covered here was quite an adventure going through different filters, eartips, and even cables to get to a perfect combination without any sibilance and harshness.

Btw, on a slightly different topic, a very interesting discovery from oBravo.  I was quite skeptical because their prices are astronomical, yet this was a hybrid DD/Planar Magnetic design, all metal shell, and nice balanced cable with various adapters for $269.  No, I don't have Tin hifi P1 for comparison, but this oBravo Cupid sure did impressed me (reviewed here).


----------



## 8bitfanatic

Andrzej Cichy said:


> I Urbanfun HiFi and are super.
> How is Sound Quality: LZ A3 vs Urbanfun HiFi?
> How is Sound Quality: LZ A3 vs MusicMaker TK12 / TK13?
> LZ A3 or MusicMaker TK12 / TK13 - are they worth it to replace Urbanfun?
> Can anyone answer me?  Please help.


Urbanfun sounds really great for the money. Very straight in frequency spectrum, no added bass or treble. It has good definition for the price.


----------



## 1clearhead

zazaboy said:


> @1clearhead which one is better the magaosi **** or magaosi dq4 mainly searching for good detail retrieval


They are both good, and have excellent detail retrieval especially in the "high resolution" setting, but they are both tuned differently according to the "tuning switch" I showed recently. So, it's a matter of personal preference or the type of tuning you're actually looking for.


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> Hi how is the fit and isolation for the BCD? Personally it looks like it may not be a snug fit for my ears, the design is pretty unconventional.


It's a snug and stable fit, only if you decide to use it with the "shirt-clip" that's included, which keeps them from sagging down. The combination of both really work well, that's why the company includes it.


----------



## 1clearhead

twister6 said:


> Tag... I'm it?
> 
> Yes, LZ A6 I covered here was quite an adventure going through different filters, eartips, and even cables to get to a perfect combination without any sibilance and harshness.
> 
> Btw, on a slightly different topic, a very interesting discovery from oBravo.  I was quite skeptical because their prices are astronomical, yet this was a hybrid DD/Planar Magnetic design, all metal shell, and nice balanced cable with various adapters for $269.  No, I don't have Tin hifi P1 for comparison, but this oBravo Cupid sure did impressed me (reviewed here).


Nice review!


----------



## Otto Motor

My thoughts on the *Moondrop Crescent:* now on blog and Head-Fi.


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> My thoughts on the *Moondrop Crescent:* now on blog and Head-Fi.



Nice review, the cables for this moondrop are not detachable? If so, how are the microphonics for the cable?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

1clearhead said:


> They are both good, and have excellent detail retrieval especially in the "high resolution" setting, but they are both tuned differently according to the "tuning switch" I showed recently. So, it's a matter of personal preference or the type of tuning you're actually looking for.



Any idea how Toneking Ninetails fare against these?


----------



## baskingshark

Hi this is my amateur review of the Toneking Nine Tails:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews#review-22421


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> It's a snug and stable fit, only if you decide to use it with the "shirt-clip" that's included, which keeps them from sagging down. The combination of both really work well, that's why the company includes it.


while ordering from taobao i not sure which package i took, i took the standard,,,


----------



## Nabillion_786

baskingshark said:


> Hi this is my amateur review of the Toneking Nine Tails:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews#review-22421


I also heard the ninetails same as you did. Btw I am very interested in the t800 aswell but some people have stated lack of height and depth in the stage which will be a problem for me. Do you aswell find the soundstage lacking and also how do the vocals sound when compared to your other iems?


----------



## baskingshark

Nabillion_786 said:


> I also heard the ninetails same as you did. Btw I am very interested in the t800 aswell but some people have stated lack of height and depth in the stage which will be a problem for me. Do you aswell find the soundstage lacking and also how do the vocals sound when compared to your other iems?



I don't own any TOTL IEMs but the T800 has the widest soundstage of all the IEMs I own.

Vocals and instruments wise the timbre and tonality on the T800 is quite accurate. Maybe the Nine Tails makes vocals and instruments more natural and organic sounding by a bit. Due to the T800's bright treble, and typical CHIFI boosted peak around 2 - 4khz, some people who are treble sensitive may find female voices a little bit harsher than male voices. Personally it is still bearable for me and there are many mods you can use to tame this treble (you can check out the audiosense forums for suggestions on this).


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 28, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Nice review, the cables for this moondrop are not detachable? If so, how are the microphonics for the cable?


Microphonics is there...doesn't bother me. Cable is non-detachable, rubbery and springy. But: Crescents have been discontinued (Moondrop informed me two days ago)...and they appear to have gotten rare on aliexpress. They have an identical looking model called "Aria" (silver, not brass different interior) at more than twice the price...but you probably knew that.

I am happy with my collectors' item.


----------



## lior777

hey,
need recommand to upgrade my trn v80...hear male vocal and instruments ,
thanks.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Advise needed!
Is it something new that Aliexpress is charging TAX now?
I've never paid tax before on Ali.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 28, 2019)

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Advise needed!
> Is it something new that Aliexpress is charging TAX now?
> I've never paid tax before on Ali.



Are they now collecting GST/PST/HST? I just dropped one in my cart and didn't see any tax. Try selecting USD as currency. Alternatively, create an unpaid order and ask the seller to delete the tax. For the case, you are located in Ontario: maybe the fascist Ford government needs some cash...whereas the fascist Kenney government in Alberta still does not.


----------



## StSe

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Advise needed!
> Is it something new that Aliexpress is charging TAX now?
> I've never paid tax before on Ali.



I don't see them charging you any tax. The product amount is reduced by the 'tax' amount, i.e. your total is lowered ...
They probably just entered the requested adjustment in a strange way ...
Just a guess


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 28, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Microphonics is there...doesn't bother me. Cable is non-detachable, rubbery and springy. But: Crescents have been discontinued (Moondrop informed me two days ago)...and they appear to have gotten rare on aliexpress. They have an identical looking model called "Aria" (silver, not brass different interior) at more than twice the price...but you probably knew that.
> 
> I am happy with my collectors' item.


lately, I've been using ER4 iems, and I notice microphoics with it as well, until I suspended the cable up with my hands.  As long as you don't let it hang down freely by the pull of gravity, at the point where the cables are connect to the iem, you will get the micro-phonics due to swing of the cable due to movement with the pull of gravity.  This is why a clip is provided with ER4s, and I've also noticed a clip with the new Spaceship if I'm not mistaken.  Once you clip it on your shirt, relieving the tension downward from the pull of gravity, you will likely not get the effect of micro-phonics or at least reduce significantly.  The whole point is to reduce movement as much as possible.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Otto Motor said:


> Are they now collecting GST/PST/HST? I just dropped one in my cart and didn't see any tax. Try selecting USD as currency. Alternatively, create an unpaid order and ask the seller to delete the tax. For the case, you are located in Ontario: maybe the fascist Ford government needs some cash...whereas the fascist Kenney government in Alberta still does not.



I don't think the TAX is optional or can be removed by the seller (if it's a legit charge). And again I've never paid any TAX on Ali before.
Maybe others have an update on this issue.
.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

StSe said:


> I don't see them charging you any tax. The product amount is reduced by the 'tax' amount, i.e. your total is lowered ...
> They probably just entered the requested adjustment in a strange way ...
> Just a guess



... but why is that TAX column there anyways?
.


----------



## StSe

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> ... but why is that TAX column there anyways?
> .


That is a good question. But I cannot imagine Aliexpress calculating taxes for worldwide shippings. This is done by your local customs because taxes and percentages differ per country (VAT, GST, ...).
From my standpoint, you get a refund for the chinese tax. That is a normal process at least in the western world when transferring goods between different countries. You can get a tax refund in the delivering country and in addition have to pay the tax in the receiving country. 
Nevertheless I also have never seen this with Aliexpress/Chinese sellers before.


----------



## archdawg

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> ... but why is that TAX column there anyways?
> .


Maybe to bring these suckers back into the headlines here.
Anyway, I just ordered a set of IEMs (to Spain) - no tax, no nada, business as usual.
Next please ...


----------



## peter123

StSe said:


> That is a good question. But I cannot imagine Aliexpress calculating taxes for worldwide shippings. This is done by your local customs because taxes and percentages differ per country (VAT, GST, ...).
> From my standpoint, you get a refund for the chinese tax. That is a normal process at least in the western world when transferring goods between different countries. You can get a tax refund in the delivering country and in addition have to pay the tax in the receiving country.
> Nevertheless I also have never seen this with Aliexpress/Chinese sellers before.



Fwiw eBay has done this for a couple of years now with all items shipped to Norway from western countries and Wish does this for deliveries to Sweden (I don't know if they does it for other countries as well) so it's certainly doable. With trade walls rising in different places this is (unfortunately) an natural progression imo.....


----------



## Otto Motor

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> I don't think the TAX is optional or can be removed by the seller (if it's a legit charge). And again I've never paid any TAX on Ali before.
> Maybe others have an update on this issue.
> .


I don't think it is legit. Taxes and duties are being collected by Canada Post or the courier. I also think it is a misprint.


----------



## 1clearhead

Dani157 said:


> Any idea how Toneking Ninetails fare against these?


I don't have the Toneking Ninetails.  ...maybe, I can get them sometime in the future, hopefully!?


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> Microphonics is there...doesn't bother me. Cable is non-detachable, rubbery and springy. But: Crescents have been discontinued (Moondrop informed me two days ago)...and they appear to have gotten rare on aliexpress. They have an identical looking model called "Aria" (silver, not brass different interior) at more than twice the price...but you probably knew that.
> 
> I am happy with my collectors' item.



Ya it is quite a bummer they are discontinuing the Crescent and Kansas Pro.
I think the remaining sets on Aliexpress will be snapped up like hotcakes and there will definitely be a bustling second hand market for those that choose to sell their henceforth "limited edition" Crescents/KPEs.


----------



## baskingshark

SilverEars said:


> lately, I've been using ER4 iems, and I notice microphoics with it as well, until I suspended the cable up with my hands.  As long as you don't let it hang down freely by the pull of gravity, at the point where the cables are connect to the iem, you will get the micro-phonics due to swing of the cable due to movement with the pull of gravity.  This is why a clip is provided with ER4s, and I've also noticed a clip with the new Spaceship if I'm not mistaken.  Once you clip it on your shirt, relieving the tension downward from the pull of gravity, you will likely not get the effect of micro-phonics or at least reduce significantly.  The whole point is to reduce movement as much as possible.



That works for sure, the shirt clip method.

@Slater advised another pro way to eliminate microphonics by wearing the IEMs overears instead of hanging down. It looks weird but it 100% got rid of the microphonics on my Sony MH755.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 29, 2019)

randomnin said:


> I wouldn't say they're that different. Also, I really should stop remembering graphs. A skill of very limited applicability.


Maybe my MH755s are fakes or a bad batch then.


They sound very different on ear. I would place the MH755 closer to how the K10 sounds (and yes, it also has a similar “bass” / recessed mid).

Or perhaps the frequencies are close and it is the presentation that differs wildly? The Hyla’s has so much smoothness and space and dance on the edge of “almost too much treble”; definitely not a MH755 concern.

Or maybe all my earphones really are so close compared to what is available and I need to experiment more..


----------



## martiniCZ

lior777 said:


> hey,
> need recommand to upgrade my trn v80...hear male vocal and instruments ,
> thanks.


Maybe cable and foam tips?  V90 should be coming soon, I hope they will have a similar sound signature, because I still love my V80 for their details.


----------



## lior777

martiniCZ said:


> Maybe cable and foam tips?  V90 should be coming soon, I hope they will have a similar sound signature, because I still love my V80 for their details.



thanks. plz link to cable


----------



## martiniCZ

I don't know if I can put links here. Right now I'm very pleased with the relatively cheap silver-plated TRN T2 16-core cables from Aliexpress, but feel free to choose from another manufacturer silver-plated cable with 2-pin 0.75 connector. At first I was a little skeptical about their effect on sound, but I have to admit some small changes for the better in the resolution of heights and width of the soundstage.


----------



## SinisterDev

So, I'm trying to figure out what to check out next! I'm pretty fresh into this hobby, and I'm really curious and excited to see how other budget IEMs sound. I feel like I want to start a little collection! I'm really happy with the CCA C10's so far as my first purchase but I really wanna check out more! 

I don't own a DAC(yet) , I've mostly just been using Neutron Player and/or PowerAmp on my Galaxy S10+ and seems possible to get music sounding pretty great with either of those nowadays. But I'm curious how much of a difference I'd experience if I picked up some kinda DAC to use with my phone.

LOL I've been pretty overwhelmed by everything, reading through just this one forum alone! So many IEMs have been mentioned here! I'm eager to pick up a few to compare. Any suggestions on some to try after the C10's being my first experience? And maybe a good budget DAC to consider trying out?


----------



## Slater (Jul 29, 2019)

SinisterDev said:


> So, I'm trying to figure out what to check out next! I'm pretty fresh into this hobby, and I'm really curious and excited to see how other budget IEMs sound. I feel like I want to start a little collection! I'm really happy with the CCA C10's so far as my first purchase but I really wanna check out more!
> 
> I don't own a DAC(yet) , I've mostly just been using Neutron Player and/or PowerAmp on my Galaxy S10+ and seems possible to get music sounding pretty great with either of those nowadays. But I'm curious how much of a difference I'd experience if I picked up some kinda DAC to use with my phone.
> 
> LOL I've been pretty overwhelmed by everything, reading through just this one forum alone! So many IEMs have been mentioned here! I'm eager to pick up a few to compare. Any suggestions on some to try after the C10's being my first experience? And maybe a good budget DAC to consider trying out?



My advice? Get an EarStudio ES100. You won’t regret it!


----------



## peter123

Slater said:


> My advice? Get an EarStudio ES10. You won’t regret it!



+100!


----------



## Ziggomatic

Slater said:


> My advice? Get an EarStudio ES100. You won’t regret it!



This is good advice.


----------



## SinisterDev

Interesting! I'm checking it out on Amazon. I am really curious about the difference in audio quality when using a DAC vs using just my phone's hardware to listen to music with a media player geared towards Audiophiles, like Neutron Player (or PowerAmp since they released V3). Because those players are sporting some impressive features now.  Especially Neutron http://neutronmp.com/
What initially got me curious about DAC's is that Neutron has options you can configure if u have a DAC connected to your phone. It really got me wondering how different the experience would be, using a DAC vs my phone. Would a $100 DAC like the ES100 really provide a noticeable difference? What should I expect?


----------



## superuser1

Slater said:


> My advice? Get an EarStudio ES100. You won’t regret it!


How about the DC02 from iBasso for people who like it wired?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I don't have an ES100, but yes, there will be a noticeable difference or atleast there should be. I remember my dad couldn't really tell the difference between a Blu-ray and a dvd when BDR came out. to me it was a huge huge improvement. That said, my phone has a dac in it. My Cayin N5 sounds much better then my phone. My Fiio M11 sounds much better then my Cayin N5. 

I hear good things about the ES100. they have been splitting time between $80 -$99 on amazon the past few months. usually don't have to wait more then 2 weeks to catch a 20% off coupon for it during checkout. I have been tempted even though m11 is kind of my go too for wired and BT phones now.


----------



## SweetEars

Did revonext come up with new model

SG$ 54.80 31%OFF | Revonext NEX202 1DD+1BA Hybrid In Ear Earphone HIFI DJ Monitor Running Sport Earphone Earplug Headset Earbud QT2/QT2S/QT5 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/5977mQy


----------



## nxnje

SweetEars said:


> Did revonext come up with new model
> 
> SG$ 54.80 31%OFF | Revonext NEX202 1DD+1BA Hybrid In Ear Earphone HIFI DJ Monitor Running Sport Earphone Earplug Headset Earbud QT2/QT2S/QT5 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/5977mQy



They're coming out with many good earphones but unfortunately their past behaviour still limit then today, so we cannot speak about them here, they are a banned brand.. so don't speak about that brand or you could be banned for that.
@Slater  has the list of banned brands in his signature.


----------



## SweetEars

nxnje said:


> They're coming out with many good earphones but unfortunately their past behaviour still limit then today, so we cannot speak about them here, they are a banned brand.. so don't speak about that brand or you could be banned for that.
> @Slater  has the list of banned brands in his signature.


if i not wrong the ban only applies to the qt2 model not others from the same company


----------



## mbwilson111

SweetEars said:


> if i not wrong the ban only applies to the qt2 model not others from the same company


I am not sure which models are ok to talk about and which are not.  It has gotten too confusing to keep track of.   For sure though, the link you posted is for a banned seller.  I keep wishing for the past to be left in the past.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> I am not sure which models are ok to talk about and which are not.  It has gotten too confusing to keep track of.   For sure though, the link you posted is for a banned seller.  I keep wishing for the past to be left in the past.


Amen to that! BTW I had my QT5 review deleted because that model is banned as well.


----------



## archdawg

Nimweth said:


> Amen to that! BTW I had my QT5 review deleted because that model is banned as well.


What a pity, first of all because I really dig your reviews and secondly because those steampunk beauties are still my favorite IEMs below 20€. 
BTW, I've also had the QT2S for a while but their boomy and bleeding bass and spatial issues with congested tracks didn't cut it for my ears (YMMV) and I gave them to a friend.


----------



## nxnje

SweetEars said:


> if i not wrong the ban only applies to the qt2 model not others from the same company


Afaik, van estende to the brand itself.
The problem wasn't about the QT2 itself but some Weiss behaviour that the Brands itself were keeping around the web.
There's a detailed post about that.
And that's a Shame because those Brands actually make and sell some great products.



Nimweth said:


> Amen to that! BTW I had my QT5 review deleted because that model is banned as well.


One of the best Iems I have in my collection. They're simply exceptional. Imho one of the best Chi-fi works.


----------



## Nimweth (Jul 30, 2019)

archdawg said:


> What a pity, first of all because I really dig your reviews and secondly because those steampunk beauties are still my favorite IEMs below 20€.
> BTW, I've also had the QT2S for a while but their boomy and bleeding bass and spatial issues with congested tracks didn't cut it for my ears (YMMV) and I gave them to a friend.


Thanks! I enjoy writing reviews and it's nice to be appreciated. More reviews coming soon on BLON BL-03 and TRI i4! I agree with you about the QT5, excellent sound and the copper version looks amazing. +1 for the comments on QT2 as well.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 30, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> Thanks! I enjoy writing reviews and it's nice to be appreciated. More reviews coming soon on BLON BL-03 and TRI i4! I agree with you about the QT5, excellent sound and the copper version looks amazing. +1 for the comments on QT2 as well.



That TRI i4 is a $69 hybrid (1+1) with interesting innards.




 



 



 



 



 


It's curious that the brand is "TRI" but "KB EAR" sent me a PM that this is their newest release.

I'll get more info on it.

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000046436336.html


----------



## FastAndClean

DocHoliday said:


> That TRI i4 is a $69 hybrid (1+1) with interesting innards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bisonicr is very impressed with them, one of the best for the price


----------



## CoiL

DocHoliday said:


> That TRI i4 is a $69 hybrid (1+1) with interesting innards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat thingy looks gorgeous!


----------



## Nimweth

DocHoliday said:


> That TRI i4 is a $69 hybrid (1+1) with interesting innards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I really enjoy the KBEAR F1 which has a nice tuning and I also have the Tin T3 which has a similar driver configuration so if the i4 sounds that good it will be a winner!


----------



## Slater

superuser1 said:


> How about the DC02 from iBasso for people who like it wired?



I don’t know anything about the DC02, but the ES100 can be used a wired DAC. I’ve never don’t it personally, so I don’t know if it only works with a PC, or if it works with phones too (ie OTG).

If you ask in the ES100 thread, they’ll definitely know the answer. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/


----------



## Slater (Jul 31, 2019)

nxnje said:


> They're coming out with many good earphones but unfortunately their past behaviour still limit then today, so we cannot speak about them here, they are a banned brand.. so don't speak about that brand or you could be banned for that.
> @Slater  has the list of banned brands in his signature.





SweetEars said:


> if i not wrong the ban only applies to the qt2 model not others from the same company





mbwilson111 said:


> I am not sure which models are ok to talk about and which are not.  It has gotten too confusing to keep track of.   For sure though, the link you posted is for a banned seller.  I keep wishing for the past to be left in the past.





Nimweth said:


> Amen to that! BTW I had my QT5 review deleted because that model is banned as well.



Revonext (as a *company* and/or brand) is NOT banned. Only a few Revonext *models* are banned, because they made them in collaboration with ****. Those models are the QT2(S), QT3(S), QT5 and RX8.

_Everything else_ Revonext makes that is NOT in collaboration with **** is 100% OK (at least until the Admins say otherwise). This includes the new NEX models.

I know it’s initially confusing, but if you think of it in terms of 1. sellers, 2. brands, and 3. models, it makes more sense. To elaborate what that means:

1. There are entire *sellers* who are banned, like **** for example.

2. There are entire *brands* that are banned, like **** and **** for example.

3. There are *models* (or specific products) that are banned. If these individual products come from a banned brand, then ALL of that brand’s products are banned as outlined in #2 above (such as ALL **** products for example). However, there are special cases where a product is NOT from a banned brand (Revonext is an example of such a special case), but the specific product was made in _partnership with a banned seller or banned brand_ (like in the case of the Revonext QT2, QT3, QT5, etc). It’s those special-case products that can get a bit confusing, but I always keep the list in my signature up-to-date to help clarify things for people.

One final thing that some people also get confused about. Just because a banned seller _sells_ a product, that product isn’t automatically banned. For example, if **** sells ibasso or TRN products, then ibasso and TRN *IS* *NOT* banned. What *IS* banned in those cases, are links to the ibasso or TRN product on the seller’s store or sellers website.

I hope that helps clear up any confusion. I’m not saying it’s right or wrong, nor what my personal opinion is. I’m simply clarifying the rules as the site Admins laid them out. Maybe the rules will change someday down the road


----------



## nxnje

Nimweth said:


> Amen to that! BTW I had my QT5 review deleted because that model is banned as well.





Slater said:


> Revonext (as a *company* and/or brand) is NOT banned. Only a few Revonext *models* are banned, because they made them in collaboration with ****. Those models are the QT2(S), QT3(S), QT5 and RX8.
> 
> _Everything else_ Revonext makes that is NOT in collaboration with **** is 100% OK (at least until the Admins say otherwise). This includes the new NEX models.
> 
> ...



Could gli explain this Slater then?
His review of the QT5 was deleted.

In any case, if QT5 isn't banned then i can say that I LOVE the Revonext QT5 .
Superb piece of Chi-fi with great tuning and awesome build.


----------



## ozziecook (Jul 30, 2019)

Slater said:


> Revonext (as a *company* and/or brand) is NOT banned. Only a few Revonext *models* are banned, because they made them in collaboration with ****. Those models are the QT2(S), QT3(S), QT5 and RX8.
> 
> _Everything else_ Revonext makes that is NOT in collaboration with **** is 100% OK (at least until the Admins say otherwise). This includes the new NEX models.
> 
> ...



It does. However, I think most people would also like to know WHY those products and sellers are banned. I've an idea it's because, in the case of models, they've copied something from another manufacturer?
Not sure why the manufacturers are banned, though you did point us in the direction of some info a while back.
The point is, who cares who copies stuff if the customer wins and saves money? I'm with @Hawaiibadboy and @Otto Motor on that principle. It's all up for grabs. Understand that brands have to make a profit but having been to CanJam London on Saturday some of the big known manufacturers need a good shake - the price/performance ratio on some IEMs was a joke. Very disappointed by a brand beginning with N and ending in e (5 letters) and a brand selling some interstellar named products that are more interstellar prices than performance. Name of these brands on a post card please, first out of the hat wins an MH755 
Oh and there's also one beginning with O that might be a little Overcooked in the £$ dept. No applause for them


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> Revonext (as a *company* and/or brand) is NOT banned. Only a few Revonext *models* are banned, because they made them in collaboration with ****. Those models are the QT2(S), QT3(S), QT5 and RX8.
> 
> _Everything else_ Revonext makes that is NOT in collaboration with **** is 100% OK (at least until the Admins say otherwise). This includes the new NEX models.
> 
> ...


That's the clearest explanation so far!


----------



## Broquen

Don't like to be moralist, but copying a product and offering it with less quality for much more lower price is to killing slowly the companies that invest in innovation, new materials and improvements, etc. 

I can accept to some point to study how a product better than yours is made and learn from it, but this world is getting worse and worse just because people is worrying only about self interests and finds too easy regrets to justify things. Of course it is not only black or white and all of us have done such kind of things sometime, but IMHO it is kind destructive for our beloved hobby.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jul 30, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> It does. However, I think most people would also like to know WHY those products and sellers are banned. I've an idea it's because, in the case of models, they've copied something from another manufacturer?
> Not sure why the manufacturers are banned, though you did point us in the direction of some info a while back.
> The point is, who cares who copies stuff if the customer wins and saves money? I'm with @Hawaiibadboy and @Otto Motor on that principle. It's all up for grabs. Understand that brands have to make a profit but having been to CanJam London on Saturday some of the big known manufacturers need a good shake - the price/performance ratio on some IEMs was a joke. Very disappointed by a brand beginning with N and ending in e (5 letters) and a brand selling some interstellar named products that are more interstellar prices than performance. Name of these brands on a post card please, first out of the hat wins an MH755
> Oh and there's also one beginning with O that might be a little Overcooked in the £$ dept. No applause for them


What is hard to understand is that there are some reviewers and reviews operating here (and outside of Head-Fi) that are purely promotional...and the reviewed/described items don't have any flaws ever...which cannot be true. And some of these are affiliated with certain sellers. I don't understand why this is tolerated and that a single seller got banned forever for allegedly having rigged a few reviews through a single guy, who was not even very smart.

Speaking of copying: Philips TX2 vs. NiceHCK EP35...which is said to be an Onkyo clone...who was first? The Philips sound much more homogeneous than the EP35...


----------



## ozziecook

Broquen said:


> Don't like to be moralist, but copying a product and offering it with less quality for much more lower price is to killing slowly the companies that invest in innovation, new materials and improvements, etc.
> 
> I can accept to some point to study how a product better than yours is made and learn from it, but this world is getting worse and worse just because people is worrying only about self interests and finds too easy regrets to justify things. Of course it is not only black or white and all of us have done such kind of things sometime, but IMHO it is kind destructive for our beloved hobby.



Fair point at the beginning. It's a balance as always. Innovation is always necessary and money is always required to do that. However, in technology, price has a history of always coming  down as new discoveries are made and items are cheaper to produce. TV's are a good example of that. I'm not convinced that in the audiophile market some of the brands are passing on some of that value they are finding...and are in some ways exploiting a naive and gullible market that can never settle and is thirsty for the new shiny thing.


----------



## Otto Motor

ozziecook said:


> Fair point at the beginning. It's a balance as always. Innovation is always necessary and money is always required to do that. However, in technology, price has a history of always coming  down as new discoveries are made and items are cheaper to produce. TV's are a good example of that. I'm not convinced that in the audiophile market some of the brands are passing on some of that value they are finding...and are in some ways exploiting a naive and gullible market that can never settle and is thirsty for the new shiny thing.


Prices in the HEADphone segment have been stable in comparison to iems. We once had the discussion what gave one better bang for buck, in-ears or headphones, and the surprising outcome was that it was about the same.

When I use my Sennheiser HD600 as headphone reference, I cannot confirm this at all.


----------



## Broquen (Jul 30, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Fair point at the beginning. It's a balance as always. Innovation is always necessary and money is always required to do that. However, in technology, price has a history of always coming  down as new discoveries are made and items are cheaper to produce. TV's are a good example of that. I'm not convinced that in the audiophile market some of the brands are passing on some of that value they are finding...and are in some ways exploiting a naive and gullible market that can never settle and is thirsty for the new shiny thing.



That point is very valid too, but everybody can choose to self-inform a bit, specially when purchasing expensive gear. What is dishonest and does more damage, as @Otto Motor has stated, is the people who cheat others to make some money. Returning to fake and copied products, if you think of present, information spreads really fast and a light comes to all at the end (Edit: e. g. Beats headphones and hidden metallic pieces).


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jul 30, 2019)

I support copies. If a company can copy the design and give me value and quality I am completely for that. I personally believe it's ridiculous to own a design.
I own a ton of 70's and 80's Japanese copies of Fender and Gibson guitars that not only were much much cheaper then the American made versions they were copying, but they are just leagues better in quality too. Better materials. Better craftsmanship and cheaper price. Now I know earphones are a bit different but same thing for me. Couldnt really care less about the brand or the company. I only care about me and what you can offer me. Lol.


----------



## HungryPanda

Piracy.........


----------



## BadReligionPunk

HungryPanda said:


> Piracy.........


I don't support copying a product and selling the copy as that name brand product. That's a douche move and fraud. 

But KZ copying campfire audio and selling me a ZS7 for $33? Yup. Love it. Need more of it. Haha.


----------



## HungryPanda

Old world was built on piracy, tax theft and slavery. New world is no different.


----------



## silverfishla

HungryPanda said:


> Old world was built on piracy, tax theft and slavery. New world is no different.


You are wrong about it being “no different”.  The new world is built on appropriation, tax loopholes, and indentured servitude...completely different.  Haha


----------



## SweetEars

whatever it is with the banned seller/manufacturers , so is the revonext new model up for discussion or not?


----------



## mbwilson111

SweetEars said:


> whatever it is with the banned seller/manufacturers , so is the revonext new model up for discussion or not?



The new model is up for discussion and was discussed already tonight in the sub $100 thread.


----------



## almondmeiosis

Moondrop KXXS arrived yesterday! Been listening to em at work all today today and gotta say I absolutely love 'em. Fit and bass is much better than the Toneking T4s I had. (They were pretty good, just not for me.)

Zedd, Odesza, and Illenium sound amazing


----------



## TechnoidFR

I received TFZ no.3 ti. And RHA CL2  I discover planar iem and very expensive iem.

TFZ no3 have a good and Big sub bass

RHA are so awesome. Need more time to understand planar driver. But very cool

For the copy of other brand... See Huawei, they are number two just copying Samsung and Apple strategy. Now they innovate and Apple copy them ( but it's Apple, they're always waiting, copying and a new feature like an innovation )

Copying has always exist. It's not fair, if they copy and do better ( price or performance ) it's the market law. If I love kz etc it's just because I'm a poor French guy which love Audio and review. Today I can review RHA so... why not ?


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> Revonext (as a *company* and/or brand) is NOT banned. Only a few Revonext *models* are banned, because they made them in collaboration with ****. Those models are the QT2(S), QT3(S), QT5 and RX8.
> 
> _Everything else_ Revonext makes that is NOT in collaboration with **** is 100% OK (at least until the Admins say otherwise). This includes the new NEX models.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed explanation.

But the analogy is like when someone wants to purchase something from amazon they need to fill in pages of form. Not your fault but I think it's more towards headfi management. this actually provides more inconvenience rather than convenience for newbies


----------



## josesol07

almondmeiosis said:


> Moondrop KXXS arrived yesterday! Been listening to em at work all today today and gotta say I absolutely love 'em. Fit and bass is much better than the Toneking T4s I had. (They were pretty good, just not for me.)
> Zedd, Odesza, and Illenium sound amazing


Hi. @almondmeiosis,  based on your memory, how Kxxs compares to Toneking T4, particulary on mids, highs and soundstage? 
TIA; Jose


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Is this for real now?
TAX on Ali orders is added.
Is it only me?
See my mobile order's screenshot (delivery address: New York State, US where the state tax is 8%):


----------



## paulindss

Trump effect


----------



## zazaboy

does anyone if the filters of lz a5 and lz a6 are interchangable?


----------



## Slater (Jul 31, 2019)

nxnje said:


> Could gli explain this Slater then?
> His review of the QT5 was deleted.
> 
> In any case, if QT5 isn't banned then i can say that I LOVE the Revonext QT5 .
> Superb piece of Chi-fi with great tuning and awesome build.



QT5 IS one of the banned Revonext products.



ozziecook said:


> It does. However, I think most people would also like to know WHY those products and sellers are banned.



There’s very detailed information about the reason _why_ in the link in my signature.

To make a long story short, it had nothing to do with copying products. It had to do with creating fake accounts and manipulating reviews to try and drive sales/hype, which broke the HeadFi rules (even after being repeatedly warned). There was other stuff that went on behind the scenes too, but the fake account/fake reviews thing is pretty much the main reason according to the information in my signature link.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 1, 2019)

*NiceHCK NX7 round 2:* after 50 hours of "aging" and adding either the FiiO E12 Montblanc or the AudioQuest Dragonfly Black dac/amp to the iPhone (according to the product page): got the upper midrange tamed as these devices add bass...and our ears hear the image in context.

Strength of the NX7: good tonal balance with a nice 'n' punchy but well-dosed bass. That's where the value is imo and that's the first thing to appeal to the listener. But what I also figured is a bit of a "thin" midrange as described by Mr. Nuts...I still speculate the NX7 are a KZ design. Depending on tips and amp used, vocals migrate back and forth, but they are never really intimate. I tried the Tennmak Whirlwind wide-bores but found more pleasure and depth with the largest included tips (ordered JVC spiral dots and some spinfits to be sure).

Where the jury is still out is on the detail resolution and the other technicalities. Requires more listening.

Update: wrong thread!


----------



## SweetEars (Aug 1, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block...
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *HIFI BCD micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...





I just got them *HIFI BCD micro-drivers* and listening to them for 10 minutes on laptop sound card conexant..  THey do seem to have excellent separation and timbre with some decent musicality  but the treble seems to be slight hazy and the bass is not as pronounced for now .  The soundstage is quite good .. Not sure if they will improve with burn in. But  the same songs i have listened to with other IEMS that cost 4x more compare to this $13 BCD seems  to come more alive especially vocals and instrument ..Pretty surprised how they can give that chi-FI methods of  armature/DD type sound signature with just single drivers. This earbuds are good if u like listening to modern  new age music like like movie soundtracks  like titanic or anything that is symphonic or orchestral.

My first impression has been neutral. As i listened further i guess one must get used to its sound signature


----------



## FastAndClean

Ba chi fi madness (and one US fi)


----------



## citral23 (Aug 1, 2019)

I see Auglamour has a F300 pro out, if anyone can read Chinese could he tell us what's the difference with the regular?

Almost tempted to buy blindly because damn, they look reaaaally nice and seem well machined for 28€, plus I like single DDs when they are well tuned.

http://aliexpress.com/item/33062558791.html


----------



## silverfishla

SweetEars said:


> I just got them *HIFI BCD micro-drivers* and listening to them for 10 minutes on laptop sound card conexant..  THey do seem to have excellent separation and timbre with some decent musicality  but the treble seems to be slight hazy and the bass is not as pronounced for now .  The soundstage is quite good .. Not sure if they will improve with burn in. But  the same songs i have listened to with other IEMS that cost 4x more compare to this $13 BCD seems  to come more alive especially vocals and instrument ..Pretty surprised how they can give that chi-FI methods of  armature/DD type sound signature with just single drivers. This earbuds are good if u like listening to modern  new age music like like movie soundtracks  like titanic or anything that is symphonic or orchestral.
> 
> My first impression has been neutral. As i listened further i guess one must get used to its sound signature


In general, my first impressions were neutral.  Kinda warm, bassy, good timbre good soundstage.  A little dull on the top end.  But then, I wore them to bed in a very quiet environment and could hear better the detail that these have (which are subtle but there).  I think this is the best environment to appreciate these, because their subtlety can be easily overlooked in a normal environment.


----------



## paulindss (Aug 1, 2019)

citral23 said:


> I see Auglamour has a F300 pro out, if anyone can read Chinese could he tell us what's the difference with the regular?
> 
> Almost tempted to buy blindly because damn, they look reaaaally nice and seem well machined for 28€, plus I like single DDs when they are well tuned.
> 
> http://aliexpress.com/item/33062558791.html


 
I would not expect much, the previous is utter garbage IMO. Bass was too slow for a 30$ iem, they struggle with complex tracks and offer a blunted image. Very loose definition. No sparkle up top, no tightness down in the bass. The mids were ok in presence. The FR graph looked nice but thre drivers just couldn't make it.

Unless people confirm the new one is revolutionary from the previous, i would avoid.


----------



## peter123

paulindss said:


> I would not expect much, the previous is utter garbage IMO. Bass was too slow for a 30$ iem, they struggle with complex tracks and are offer a blunted image. Very loose definition. No sparkle up top, no tightness down in the bass. The mids were ok in presence. The FR graph looked nice but thre drivers just couldn't make it.
> 
> Unless people confirm the new one is revolutionary from the previous, i would avoid.



I agree, the original is one of my biggest disappointment the last year....


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> I would not expect much, the previous is utter garbage IMO. Bass was too slow for a 30$ iem, they struggle with complex tracks and are offer a blunted image. Very loose definition. No sparkle up top, no tightness down in the bass. The mids were ok in presence. The FR graph looked nice but thre drivers just couldn't make it.
> 
> Unless people confirm the new one is revolutionary from the previous, i would avoid.





peter123 said:


> I agree, the original is one of my biggest disappointment the last year....



It’s sad though, as Auglamour stuff usually looks visually appealing. Too bad the tuning isn’t as good as the design.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> It’s sad though, as Auglamour stuff usually looks visually appealing. Too bad the tuning isn’t as good as the design.



Design and construction wise they are indeed very good, in photos it looks like plastic but it's metal, they even come with a bag. I actually hope that the new one is good. Just letting people known that new one needs to be totally different to be real good in a world of ****, crescent, zs10pro and e1000.


----------



## citral23

Well if the bass is way too slow it probably has more to do with the driver material / travel than the tuning itself. I'll pass then, thanks for the replies.


----------



## lgcubana

FastAndClean said:


> Ba chi fi madness (and one US fi)



That image reminds me of one of my favorite YT channels ,"8 Corgis" https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCenG5DES1t6SYGrgzGNzWzQ


----------



## nxnje

Received KBEAR KB06 and Blon BL-03 in these days.
I've already finished writing the review of the first one, and i can say the KB06 are ok, a simple good earphone which struggles keeping the fight with other IEMs in the same price range.

Blon BL-03 needs some more listening.
If connected to an amp they're astonishing for now.
Single DD love again..
I'm gonna update you asap.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I just ordered a Semkarch Skc-Cnt1. You guys are so mean for providing a helpful community of how to quickly empty our wallets on audio gear.

PS: It was hard choosing a seller on Ali. The cheapest won out.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just ordered a Semkarch Skc-Cnt1. You guys are so mean for providing a helpful community of how to quickly empty our wallets on audio gear.
> 
> PS: It was hard choosing a seller on Ali. The cheapest won out.



Yes this forum is a huge rabbit hole (dunno if that is good or bad).
Look forward to your Semkarch review!


----------



## chinmie

LaughMoreDaily said:


> PS: It was hard choosing a seller on Ali. The cheapest won out.



i usually choose based on the best combination on price, seller's positive feedback, and product reviews if available. I've got burned before from seller with cheapest price... turns out their service was not good


----------



## mochill

Got the jvc fx99x and I am blown away by the deepness of the bass and clarity as well.


----------



## SweetEars (Aug 1, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> In general, my first impressions were neutral.  Kinda warm, bassy, good timbre good soundstage.  A little dull on the top end.  But then, I wore them to bed in a very quiet environment and could hear better the detail that these have (which are subtle but there).  I think this is the best environment to appreciate these, because their subtlety can be easily overlooked in a normal environment.



agree i had the same thoughts, they are quite similar to the OEM  Samsung earphones supplied by AKG which  i reviewed some time back (https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/samsung-akg-oem-in-ear-headphones.23170/) ... they also sound better with some kind of EQ processing ( eg. Dolby atmos ON on S8). what they seem to excel is separation layering


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 2, 2019)

Up for review is the *KB EAR KB10 *



*Courtesy of KB EAR for KB10 (pictured at the far right)
*
ABOUT KB EAR *and* KB10 *in-ear earphone:
KB is the abbreviation of American professional basketball player ‘Kobe Bryant’. The owner of the company decided to name his new in-ear earphone products after the famous and retired professional basketball player and legend, Kobe Bryant. They started to sell their earphones on April of this year 2019, and are quickly becoming a hot commodity and talk on their current models like the KB EAR F1 and KB EAR Opal, and now the much talked about and controversial KB10 for its body structure, good looks, and mostly identical sound to the A10 from CCA earphones, which is the sister company to the well known KZ earphones company. The KB10 does sport the same all BA structure as the A10 consisting of a BA 22955 for bass, BA 29689 for MID’s, and BA 30095 for High’s. Another model earphone, soon to be released, is the KB EAR KB06, and thereafter, the TRI I4, which goes under a different name, but more on that next time. The KB EAR earphone company did mention to me that they were not affiliated with any other company and that they are an independent brand. So, let me make the best of it and hope that they are independent, since the other two models they recently make and sell looks clearly different from other companies with the exception of the KB10.



*SOUND SIGNATURE*:
They have a balanced, but bright and vividly sounding signature throughout the midrange and treble with plenty of details and a surprisingly low natural sounding punchy bass coming from a BA “bass” armature.



*PACKAGE*:
They carry very simple accessories, which is nothing out of the ordinary that includes a pair of in-ear metal/alloy and resin housed earphones, detachable cable, extra large and small silicone ear tips, and manual and warranty card all in one small square packaged box.



*NOTICEABLE CHANGES*:
At first, receiving and listening to the KB10 I was a little disappointed on the harsh and sibilant sound that came out of them, but that’s when patience paid-off! It all changed after burning them in for at least 100 hours! …Just clear, vivid, airy, and exceptionally tuned earphones! Though, it’s important to note that my review also consists of the changes of ear tips for better comfort and openness. Current ear tips installed: AUVIO medium silicone ear tips, which are not the default tips, but an aftermarket brand.

 *Courtesy of KB EAR for KB10 two color option display

*SOUND*:
*BASS*:
The bass is articulate, punchy, and can demonstrate good quality detailed bass, especially in the sub-bass region where they shine! The KB10 relies on the quality and quantity of bass, which keeps the whole signature quite technically balanced!

*MIDRANGE*:
The midrange has a sense of space, lush, and transparency that leaves you almost breathless, while it’s nicely tuned with the lower treble region giving you exceptional clarity and coherency.

*TREBLE*:
The treble demonstrates perfection in the lower and upper peaks, while maintaining a good flow of vividness with excellent details. This kind of upper signature is hard to achieve and I think the KB10 can really do it well! Details can only be expressed as immersive and irresistible…They are literally hard to put down!

*SOUNDSTAGE & RESOLUTION*
The KB10’s soundstage is rare at its price point and plays a vital role in the whole signature, which is hard to achieve in many earphones. They demonstrate a better than average soundstage and imaging, due to the fact that they are capable of having some of the best frontal and depth soundstage when compared to others I personally own. Resolution is also epic and grand for such a forgiving low price point!





KB10 (left), A10 (right)
*
COMPARISONS*:
*CCA A10* vs *KB EAR KB10*
Well? I hate to be the one to break it to everyone, but the sound signature on both the A10 and KB10 are exactly the same…Meaning, you’re not going to find any differences, whatsoever, on both of them in their sound at all. It seems that internally they are both built with the same BA armatures down to the core, almost as if they were built and made at the same assembly line, for that matter. And, even though the appearance might look a little different, the construction and shape of both down to the similar cables and packaging are a dead give-a-way of where they come from. Though, the difference in appearance of style might be what one may wish to choose according to taste. The A10 poses royal blue color alloy housing with the CCA logo and the number five on each side for the number of BA’s, which is nice for those that like the blue look…while the KB10 shows off a chrome-like housing made of a very shiny metal alloy held with 3 tiny and shiny screws, and 3 indented streaks on each side displaying a more expensive look. So, if looks, or better yet, an expensive look is what you’re looking for? Go for the KB10! But, “I will warn you”, fingerprints will be common on that chrome-like looking housing. So, my best advice…constantly keep them clean with a dry cloth. Now, interestingly the weight on both are just one “g” away; the A10 weighs in at 32g, while the KB10 weighs in at 33g, which is probably due to the 3 screws holding down the KB10 per side to the rest of the housing giving it that slight extra weight.

*CCA C16* vs *KB EAR KB10*
So here are two top in-ear earphones offered by CCA and KB EAR…and make no exception; they are both good in quality and value! While the C16 came as no surprise with great sounding midrange to upper midrange carrying 16 BA’s, it has an almost neutral sound signature boasting quick speed and raw details on top with excellent upper to lower bass response. The KB10, in the other hand, provides excellent technicality providing the best soundstage possible with the added front and depth soundstage spectrum…It’s really hard to say “you missed a note” with this type of soundstage! Though, both can be said to have different sound signatures, which is perfectly fine with me. So, if you ask me? …Both are winners in my book! From here and now, it’s all about “personal preference”.

*PROS*:
Excellent technicality, superb bass, great build quality, detachable cables, better than average frontal and depth soundstage, and a beautiful chrome-like finish mounted by three screws.

*CONS*:
Not for bass heads, needs many hours of play time to achieve its premium signature…100 hours to be exact! Cables are a little thin and light for its weight (can easily be changed for better ones). Chrome-like finish housing can be annoying for fingerprint prone smudges, so a cloth is important to keep close by for occasional cleaning.

*FINAL COMMENTS*:
The KB EAR KB10 are a pleasure to have and can be viewed as a level of premium quality for such an insane low price, IMHO.

*SPECIAL THANKS*:
Lastly, I want to give a special thanks to Wendy from KB EAR for sending the KB10 in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost is currently around $68 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost. Their official website is http://www.kb-ear.com/ and their other official store for sales can be found at https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5017064.


Hope this review can be of help towards your next purchase...

-Clear


----------



## silverfishla

1clearhead said:


> Up for review is the *KB EAR KB10 *
> 
> *
> *Courtesy of KB EAR for KB10
> ...


You can’t be serious.  These are named after Kobe Bryant?!  Hard pass.


----------



## nxnje

silverfishla said:


> You can’t be serious.  These are named after Kobe Bryant?!  Hard pass.



You shouldn't pass, their IEMs are good.
F1 is a very interesting pair and the KB06 is super comfortable and easy going. 
I mean, there are better choices but hey, they're just good and they're improving.



1clearhead said:


> Up for review is the *KB EAR KB10 *
> 
> *
> *Courtesy of KB EAR for KB10
> ...



Clear, do you know if they're connected to KZ in any way?
The cable is the same as the ZSN Pro, stock tips are the starline ones, the packaging is the same.
Interesting..


----------



## SweetEars

mochill said:


> Got the jvc fx99x and I am blown away by the deepness of the bass and clarity as well.


Any comment about the soundstage


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 2, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> Up for review is the *KB EAR KB10 *
> 
> *
> *Courtesy of KB EAR for KB10
> ...



I saw a graph provided by @Wiljen (am grateful for it, thanks!) - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3064#post-15073966 - and it definitely backs up your view that the CCA A10 and KB10 have the exact same sound. Probably Tripowin TP 10 also has the same sound too. Thanks for the review.
From what I'm aware, KBear ain't directly affiliated to KZ (unlike CCA), and are just using KZ drivers and shells. Like KZ manufactures it for them and they just stamp their name on it.
Regarding whether Tripowin is related to KZ, I actually sent an email to Tripowin's contact email and asked them if they are in any way affiliated to KZ but they have not replied me for a week.


----------



## BCool

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just ordered a Semkarch Skc-Cnt1. You guys are so mean for providing a helpful community of how to quickly empty our wallets on audio gear.
> 
> PS: It was hard choosing a seller on Ali. The cheapest won out.



I fell pray to this too. After missing out on the MP80 Sales a few months back I knew I'd regret not buying


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 2, 2019)

BCool said:


> I fell pray to this too. After missing out on the MP80 Sales a few months back I knew I'd regret not buying


I'm just glad I'm not ordering another KZ. I have a whole drawer full. I love them all but I want to skip the zs10 pro, and whatever top kz models come after it to relax and check out other brands.

Maybe KZ is the best iem company in the world but I wont know for sure until I try others.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I'm just glad I'm not ordering another KZ. I have a whole drawer full and even though I love them all. I want to skip the zs10 pro, and whatever top kz models after it and relax and check out other brands.



Yeah actually my first foray into the CHIFI world was thru KZ, and I own quite a few of their IEMs, but I realized after exploring more and more that there are other great brands in CHIFI that may have even surpassed KZ for good price to performance ratio. And I'm getting quite fatigued by the different multidriver IEMs that KZ and CCA are producing every few weeks, which look quite similar in sound signature for some of them, with slight improvements here and there, or even no value added.


----------



## loomisjohnson

received the nx7 the other day. a few initial observations:
1. these arrived in chicago in seven days, which is a record--it typically takes 30-45 days from china.
2. very bright and very, very revealing--they present more information and a different signature than my brain is accustomed to.
3. like the noble-but-failed nx3, the nx7 is reverse L-shaped and treble forward; however other than an audible dip in the midbass region they are very well-integrated across frequencies.
4. bass seemed eq'd out at first--switching to complys totally improved the balance and brought out a well-sculpted, prominent subbass.
5. lean overall; notes don't have alot of body.

will post full review on the blog and here.


----------



## SweetEars

Is there anything with deep airy sounstage and separation


----------



## HungryPanda

https://imracoustics.com/products/imr-r2-aten   best soundstage in an iem I have heard for a while


----------



## mochill

SweetEars said:


> Any comment about the soundstage


Big


----------



## PhonoPhi

1clearhead said:


> Up for review is the *KB EAR KB10 *
> 
> *
> *Courtesy of KB EAR for KB10
> ...


One gram (g) difference, not "kg".
33 kg earphone would be crashing heavy 
Nice review, thank you.

My experience agrees well with you assessment and comparison
I am enjoying A10 with some treble-rich music.


----------



## Wiljen

baskingshark said:


> I saw a graph provided by @Wiljen (am grateful for it, thanks!) - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3064#post-15073966 - and it definitely backs up your view that the CCA A10 and KB10 have the exact same sound. Probably Tripowin TP 10 also has the same sound too. Thanks for the review.
> From what I'm aware, KBear ain't directly affiliated to KZ (unlike CCA), and are just using KZ drivers and shells. Like KZ manufactures it for them and they just stamp their name on it.
> Regarding whether Tripowin is related to KZ, I actually sent an email to Tripowin's contact email and asked them if they are in any way affiliated to KZ but they have not replied me for a week.



All three are exactly alike.

Graph of all of them done 3 weeks apart.
https://audiofool.reviews/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/TP10vsA10vsKB10.jpg


----------



## baskingshark

Wiljen said:


> All three are exactly alike.
> 
> Graph of all of them done 3 weeks apart.
> https://audiofool.reviews/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/TP10vsA10vsKB10.jpg



Actually why is KZ/CCA doing this and diluting their own potential customer pool? Especially since tuning is exactly the same, just under different branding.

I'm sure they get a cut for producing IEMs for other companies like KBear. But at the expense of sales?


----------



## Slater (Aug 2, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Actually why is KZ/CCA doing this and diluting their own potential customer pool? Especially since tuning is exactly the same, just under different branding.
> 
> I'm sure they get a cut for producing IEMs for other companies like KBear. But at the expense of sales?



Toyota makes and sells the 86 and the Scion FRS, but they also make the exact same car for Subaru (only re-badged the BRZ).

One could make the argument that Subaru BRZ sales eat away from the  FRS & 86 sales, but if you think about it Toyota still wins because they made the BRZ for Subaru.

So if KZ makes 3,000 of the exact same IEM, and packages 1,000 as the KZ AS10, 1,000 for Tripowin, and 1,000 for KB Ear, then they still manufactured and sold 3,000 earphones.

Sure, for every Tripowin or KB Ear someone buys, it would seem like that’s 1 less KZ someone buys directly from KZ. But since Tripowin and KB Ear have to buy them from KZ, there’s still money going into KZs pockets every time Tripowin and KB Ear sells a pair.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Toyota makes and sells the 86 and the Scion FRS, but they also make the exact same car for Subaru (only re-badged the BRZ).
> 
> One could make the argument that Subaru BRZ sales eat away from the  FRS & 86 sales, but if you think about it Toyota still wins because they made the BRZ for Subaru.
> 
> ...



You make a good point.
I guess we don't know what is going on contract wise among those three companies. Maybe the cut they get from producing products for Kbear and Tripowin is quite lucrative. And since they already have the shell moulds and drivers on hand, it's just a simple pasting of another brand on the shell. Minimal tuning and R&D involved.

There might be short term gains, 
but in the long run, diluting your sales to a company that may one day be a competitor may not be good idea IMO.


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> Actually why is KZ/CCA doing this and diluting their own potential customer pool? Especially since tuning is exactly the same, just under different branding.
> 
> I'm sure they get a cut for producing IEMs for other companies like KBear. But at the expense of sales?


Not KZ specifically, but with the OriginalDesignManufacturing Model, the named company could have a very small footprint, with no real liquid assets. Trying to survive in a sub culture where your staff wakes up one day and says it’s time for me to branch out, take what I’ve learned from you and use the same ODMs, to make a very similar product.

This leads some to a mindset of make your money now, while your today’s flavor of the month.


----------



## Slater

lgcubana said:


> Not KZ specifically, but with the OriginalDesignManufacturing Model, the named company could have a very small footprint, with no real liquid assets. Trying to survive in a sub culture where your staff wakes up one day and says it’s time for me to branch out, take what I’ve learned from you and use the same ODMs, to make a very similar product.
> 
> This leads some to a mindset of make your money now, while your today’s flavor of the month.



Yes, that happens a lot in business (and certainly in ChiFi)!

For example, the people that started KZ were former Audio Technica folks who broke off to start their own company (KZ).

And the people that started TRN were former KZ folks who broke off to start their own company (TRN).

Look at how much of that goes on in Silicon Valley too...


----------



## Wiljen

Also worth noting the KZ AS10 is not the same.  Technically speaking KZ doesn't sell this exact model.  The shell is the same,but the internals are different in the AS10.   The ones in question are only being sold to competing makes  CCA, Tripowin, and KBear.


----------



## Wiljen

Another possibility is that all three companies CCA, Tripowin, and KBear were in negotiations with KZ to make a product for them, and none knew of the other negotiations or that the design was being sold to more than one of them.   One would think a retailer would want some kind of exclusivity contract with an OEM, but if they failed to do their diligence, it is possible that none of the sellers knew they would be in direct competition with each other.


----------



## Wiljen

The biggest take away of all this is, be mindful as you could easily end up with 3 of the same in-ear thinking you were buying 3 different models.  I went so far as to tell the vendors not to send the 2nd and 3rd one for review if the tunings were not different as I saw no reason to review the same thing multiple times and in every case I was assured their's was different.  This is part of why I say the vendors may not have known or may have been mislead.   Whether they honestly thought their tuning was different, only they can say, but they certainly advertised them as such.


----------



## 1clearhead

nxnje said:


> You shouldn't pass, their IEMs are good.
> F1 is a very interesting pair and the KB06 is super comfortable and easy going.
> I mean, there are better choices but hey, they're just good and they're improving.
> 
> ...


I did ask, and they told me that they are an independent company. ...That's what I got so far.


----------



## Otto Motor

Two fresh reviews on the green blog (for now):

1. *NiceHCK NX7* by @loomisjohnson
2. *DZAT DR-25 *by me


----------



## 1clearhead

PhonoPhi said:


> One gram (g) difference, not "kg".
> 33 kg earphone would be crashing heavy
> Nice review, thank you.
> 
> ...


Gladly noted!!! ...Thanks for the correction!
My mistake! 

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Toyota makes and sells the 86 and the Scion FRS, but they also make the exact same car for Subaru (only re-badged the BRZ).
> 
> One could make the argument that Subaru BRZ sales eat away from the  FRS & 86 sales, but if you think about it Toyota still wins because they made the BRZ for Subaru.
> 
> ...


+1 ...I have a hunch this is how they're going about it, too.


----------



## FastAndClean

my Moondrop Kanas review is up
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-kanas.23778/reviews


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Toyota makes and sells the 86 and the Scion FRS, but they also make the exact same car for Subaru (only re-badged the BRZ).
> 
> One could make the argument that Subaru BRZ sales eat away from the  FRS & 86 sales, but if you think about it Toyota still wins because they made the BRZ for Subaru.
> 
> ...



In the auto analogy - Toyota actually built the BRZ in partnership with Subaru, since they're using the Subaru boxer engine, but not the Subaru AWD system.
Quote from Wikipedia - "_... The flat/boxer engine and all-wheel-drive became standard equipment for mid-size and smaller cars in most international markets by 1996, and is now standard in most North American market Subaru vehicles. The lone exception is the BRZ, introduced in 2012 via a partnership with Toyota, which uses the boxer engine but instead uses a rear-wheel-drive structure. ..._"


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> In the auto analogy - Toyota actually built the BRZ in partnership with Subaru, since they're using the Subaru boxer engine, but not the Subaru AWD system.
> Quote from Wikipedia - "_... The flat/boxer engine and all-wheel-drive became standard equipment for mid-size and smaller cars in most international markets by 1996, and is now standard in most North American market Subaru vehicles. The lone exception is the BRZ, introduced in 2012 via a partnership with Toyota, which uses the boxer engine but instead uses a rear-wheel-drive structure. ..._"



Yes, you are correct. However, the intent of my analogy was to show a more simplified relationship that would easily explain the relationship between KZ/Tripowin/KB Ear, since not everyone on HeadFi would be a motorhead

Also, despite the boxer engine being supplied by Subaru, all other aspects of the car (including production and assembly) is handled by Toyota.


----------



## lgcubana (Aug 2, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> my Moondrop Kanas review is up
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-kanas.23778/reviews



Very timely review for me, as I'm about to take receipt of a gently used pair of the Kanas Pro Edt.

Like yourself I'm all about the DD. My little collection contains all hybrids, with the exception of the TFZ No. 3

But I'm a bit fuzzy on what you now have in your possession, the Kanas DLC or the Kanas Pro Edt.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Yes, you are correct. However, the intent of my analogy was to show a more simplified relationship that would easily explain the relationship between KZ/Tripowin/KB Ear, since not everyone on HeadFi would be a motorhead
> 
> Also, despite the boxer engine being supplied by Subaru, all other aspects of the car (including production and assembly) is handled by Toyota.



Well, I'm not a motorhead, but I have been driving Subaru cars since 1988.  
And, a non-AWD car just doesn't seem right, to be called a _real_ Subaru, so being a Toyota is OK.


----------



## DocHoliday (Aug 3, 2019)

Regarding the current conversation about multiple brands and variants:



Spoiler






1clearhead said:


> The KB10 does sport the same all BA structure as the A10 consisting of a BA 22955 for bass, BA 29689 for MID’s, and BA 30095 for High’s.
> 
> The KB EAR earphone company did mention to me that they were not affiliated with any other company and that they are an independent brand.
> 
> ...





baskingshark said:


> I saw a graph provided by @Wiljen (am grateful for it, thanks!) - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3064#post-15073966 - and it definitely backs up your view that the CCA A10 and KB10 have the exact same sound. Probably Tripowin TP 10 also has the same sound too. Thanks for the review.
> From what I'm aware, KBear ain't directly affiliated to KZ (unlike CCA), and are just using KZ drivers and shells. Like KZ manufactures it for them and they just stamp their name on it.
> Regarding whether Tripowin is related to KZ, I actually sent an email to Tripowin's contact email and asked them if they are in any way affiliated to KZ but they have not replied me for a week.





baskingshark said:


> .......I'm getting quite fatigued by the different multidriver IEMs that KZ and CCA are producing every few weeks, which look quite similar in sound signature for some of them, with slight improvements here and there, or even no value added.





Wiljen said:


> All three are exactly alike.
> 
> Graph of all of them done 3 weeks apart.
> https://audiofool.reviews/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/TP10vsA10vsKB10.jpg





baskingshark said:


> Actually why is KZ/CCA doing this and diluting their own potential customer pool? Especially since tuning is exactly the same, just under different branding.





Slater said:


> Sure, for every Tripowin or KB Ear someone buys, it would seem like that’s 1 less KZ someone buys directly from KZ. But since Tripowin and KB Ear have to buy them from KZ, there’s still money going into KZs pockets every time Tripowin and KB Ear sells a pair.





baskingshark said:


> .......since they already have the shell moulds and drivers on hand, it's just a simple pasting of another brand on the shell. Minimal tuning and R&D involved.
> 
> There might be short term gains,
> but in the long run, diluting your sales to a company that may one day be a competitor may not be good idea IMO.





lgcubana said:


> Not KZ specifically, but with the OriginalDesignManufacturing Model, the named company could have a very small footprint, with no real liquid assets. Trying to survive in a sub culture where your staff wakes up one day and says it’s time for me to branch out, take what I’ve learned from you and use the same ODMs, to make a very similar product.






Wiljen said:


> Another possibility is that all three companies CCA, Tripowin, and KBear were in negotiations with KZ to make a product for them, and none knew of the other negotiations or that the design was being sold to more than one of them.   One would think a retailer would want some kind of exclusivity contract with an OEM, but if they failed to do their diligence, it is possible that none of the sellers knew they would be in direct competition with each other.






Looking back, none of us should be surprised at the current state of affairs. About a year and a half ago KZ told us, more or less, what they were up to.




Spoiler






DocHoliday said:


> Looky, looky





Slater said:


> Not sure what this means.
> 
> I have a feeling that's just a poor Engrish translation, and what they're trying to say is that the ZSR is going to be available in additional colors (like the ZSE being made in blue). Or maybe certain colors will be exclusive to certain sellers (like Gearbest-exclusive colors).
> 
> Who knows though - with KZ things are always a surprise





aspire5550 said:


> I think it means that you can customize it in whatever color/style combination when you order it.





vladstef said:


> Yeah in a way, but I'd say it foes further than that. You decide everything that goes in the package, the combination of a few things (which will probably influence pricing in the end). You choose color, tip color and shape, cable material/color/connectors/mic type etc. .





Slater said:


> Drawing from my own manufacturing and sales experience, I believe this is more designed for volume purchases (such as gearbest or massdrop ordering 500pcs of a special color and cable configuration) or “private label” type customers (like the nicehck Bro/YY Pro/BGVP SGZ-DN1). Remember, KZ is an ODM manufacturer for a number of customers.





DocHoliday said:


> My best guess would be that Slater is closest to the truth.
> The giveaway is the ability to order the ZSR with your own logo on it:
> 
> 
> This seems the most logical.






So many people in China are trying to lift themselves out of poverty. They've adopted the "50cent" approach to "Get Rich Or Die Trying". Hence the Chi-Fi flood.

Slater makes a good point about Subarus and Scion via Toyota but, for me, this branching out has already started to spin out of control. Not too happy about the release of  *THREE SUPPOSEDLY "DIFFERENT" EARPHONES, THREE DIFFERENT LABELS* having the same exact presentation *AND NO WARNING*. 

I think I'm beginning to understand the whole "triple win" thing.

Love my classic KZ's....but this newer stuff...... I kind of miss KZ's hungry years.


----------



## SweetEars

I am looking for an IEM tha gives musicality to AR Rhaman's music such as below..Any recommendations? u guy can try out and see which of your IEMS is good in this song... basically 2 things i look for depth soundstage , separation, layering and sub bass with sparkle


----------



## SweetEars (Aug 2, 2019)

1clearhead said:


>




I am looking for musical IEMs that gives musicality to AR Rahman's music such as below..Any recommendations? u guy can try out and see which of your IEMS is good in this song... basically 2 things i look for depth soundstage and height with V shaped , separation, layering and sub bass with sparkle

Please indicate links and prices

SO far these IEMS i have owned excel in this

outstanding:

Revonext Qt2 ( IEM)
Meelectronics M9 ( IEM) ( 2009, impossible or hard to get now)
EMX 500 (Earphones)
R4YS (Earphones)

Moderately does the job but not perfect:
 ( All IEMS)
CCA C10
BCD micro hifi drivers
Samsung AKG earphones ( comes with S8 or S9)
apple Iphone 3G earphones


----------



## baskingshark

SweetEars said:


> I am looking for an IEM that gives musicality to AR Rahman's music such as below..Any recommendations? u guy can try out and see which of your IEMS is good in this song... basically 2 things i look for depth soundstage and height with V shaped , separation, layering and sub bass with sparkle
> 
> SO far these IEMS i have owned excel in this
> 
> ...





I tested and found that the Audiosense T800 definitely excels in this song, especially for your criteria of soundstage/V shaped sound/separation/layering/sub bass.
It is a MIDFI priced IEM though ($298 USD) and is more expensive than the usual CHIFI budget IEMs. I don't have other TOTL IEMs but the T800 has the best layering/imaging of the IEMs I have listened to so far.


----------



## SweetEars (Aug 3, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I tested and found that the Audiosense T800 definitely excels in this song, especially for your criteria of soundstage/V shaped sound/separation/layering/sub bass.
> It is a MIDFI priced IEM though ($298 USD) and is more expensive than the usual CHIFI budget IEMs. I don't have other TOTL IEMs but the T800 has the best layering/imaging of the IEMs I have listened to so far.


thanks.... yeah its way above my budget

BTW can u hear the soft subtle effect  in 4:36 - 5:02


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SweetEars said:


> I am looking for an IEM tha gives musicality to AR Rhaman's music such as below..Any recommendations? u guy can try out and see which of your IEMS is good in this song... basically 2 things i look for depth soundstage , separation, layering and sub bass with sparkle




KB100 for $50 if you need deep soundstage, separation and layering. Sub bass can be tweaked by tip rolling


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetEars said:


> thanks.... yeah its way above my budget
> 
> BTW can u hear the soft subtle effect  in 4:36 - 5:02



There's 2 subtle sounds from 4:36 - 5:02 -> 1) The low-mid frequency bells/metal chime thing and 2) a bass doing ghost notes

Edit: I went back to listen and there is a low frequency pads sound in the background too.


----------



## SweetEars

Dani157 said:


> KB100 for $50 if you need deep soundstage, separation and layering. Sub bass can be tweaked by tip rolling


Hmm what's wrong with the sub bass


----------



## SweetEars (Aug 3, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> There's 2 subtle sounds from 4:36 - 5:02 -> 1) The low-mid frequency bells/metal chime thing and 2) a bass doing ghost notes


Well the sound is like a soft bass  ( the visual shows flowers sproutings in the ground) and a  clicking sound after the singer goes high notes vocal  .I do not know What instrument that could be as with most AR Rahman music i do not know how he makes those sounds


----------



## silverfishla

SweetEars said:


> Well the sound is like a soft bass  ( the visual shows flowers sproutings in the ground) and a  clicking sound after the singer goes high notes vocal  .I do not know What instrument that could be as with most AR Rahman music i do not know how he makes those sounds


You didn’t like the **** ****?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SweetEars said:


> Hmm what's wrong with the sub bass


Nothing. It's just that stock tips don't give me a proper seal so I face lack of sub bass. It might be different for you.


----------



## SweetEars

silverfishla said:


> You didn’t like the **** ****?


i am not sure unless u describe how it sounds like in my music sample


----------



## SweetEars

Dani157 said:


> Nothing. It's just that stock tips don't give me a proper seal so I face lack of sub bass. It might be different for you.


thanks its in aliexpress right?


----------



## SweetEars

silverfishla said:


> You didn’t like the **** ****?


What about it


----------



## snip3r77

HungryPanda said:


> https://imracoustics.com/products/imr-r2-aten   best soundstage in an iem I have heard for a while


----------



## BadReligionPunk

snip3r77 said:


>




That's why I love the dude. Long winded Mofo for sure, but him trying to stand up against the BS in this hobby, when nobody else is, is enjoyable entertainment to me. Just wish he would have said eff Headfi too, but I guess they would just ban him  for calling them out on their hypocrisy and complacency in Trinitys/IMR scam. But hey, don't talk about YY or WE or SFR. LOL


----------



## lgcubana

BadReligionPunk said:


> That's why I love the dude. Long winded Mofo for sure, but him trying to stand up against the BS in this hobby, when nobody else is, is enjoyable entertainment to me. Just wish he would have said eff Headfi too, but I guess they would just ban him  for calling them out on their hypocrisy and complacency in Trinitys/IMR scam. But hey, don't talk about YY or WE or SFR. LOL


I usually have to try 4 - 5 times to watch the entirety of his videos.  As his seemingly random diatribes and self proclaimed bad-assery really take away from his sometimes pertinent information.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

lgcubana said:


> I usually have to try 4 - 5 times to watch the entirety of his videos.  As his seemingly random diatribes and self proclaimed bad-assery really take away from his sometimes pertinent information.


LOL Yup. Fair assessment. Very entertaining to me though personally. A little bit of Pro Wrestling mixed with Ear-fi. The core message is usually on point though. You can tell its not scripted too as he repeats things over and over, so to me it comes out as honest whether I agree with him or disagree. 

Whats amazing is how often this scam is pulled on consumers and even other companies and nothing is ever done about it, and it just happens over and over. I remember the developers of Borderlands(gearbox) stole like $30 million from SEGA to develop a Alien game on PS3 and used that money to fund Borderlands which became a huge success and has spawned many sequels. SEGAs only recourse was to sue the company for their money back, which I believe they did. Very dirty. 

Hopefully this bum will pay back the couple hundred thousand he stole with the IMR money.


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 3, 2019)

SweetEars said:


> I am looking for musical IEMs that gives musicality to AR Rahman's music such as below..Any recommendations? u guy can try out and see which of your IEMS is good in this song... basically 2 things i look for depth soundstage and height with V shaped , separation, layering and sub bass with sparkle
> 
> Please indicate links and prices
> 
> ...



Just get the *KZ ZSA* and call it a day...

1) Great low price!
2) V-shape
3) Great soundstage (with depth, frontal, and height)
4) Deep bass
5) Compact
6) Excellent MID and treble clarity
7) Smooth metal/alloy housing

...Personally, these are an upgrade in sound alone when compared to the QT2, IMHO!

Hope this helps.

-Clear


----------



## SweetEars (Aug 3, 2019)

anyone test this on your IEM...brilliant tonal quality and sound engineering  by AR Rahman


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Just get the *KZ ZSA* and call it a day...
> 
> 1) Great low price!
> 2) V-shape
> ...


thanks


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

1clearhead said:


> Just get the *KZ ZSA* and call it a day...
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> -Clear


Which cable do you prefer with them?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 4, 2019)

Delete


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

silverfishla said:


> You can’t be serious.  These are named after Kobe Bryant?!  Hard pass.


No hook pass for you?


----------



## silverfishla

SweetEars said:


> i am not sure unless u describe how it sounds like in my music sample


Sounds like s**t but the earphones are good.


----------



## Slater (Aug 4, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Whats amazing is how often this scam is pulled on consumers and even other companies and nothing is ever done about it, and it just happens over and over. I remember the developers of Borderlands(gearbox) stole like $30 million from SEGA to develop a Alien game on PS3 and used that money to fund Borderlands which became a huge success and has spawned many sequels. SEGAs only recourse was to sue the company for their money back, which I believe they did. Very dirty.



This is the same thing that happened with project ‘Titan Megamum’ (aka internally known ‘Project Colostomy’) on Titan Maximum.

The govt approved emergency funding of a military project with $500M Zurichs (fictional currency), with the intent to repair and upgrade a damaged super weapon. But an Admiral (played by Billy D Williams) siphoned off $490M of the $500M Zurichs to a black project, leaving the originally intended emergency repair/upgrade project a paltry $10M Zurichs.



Spoiler: Project Colostomy








Sadly, these types of military ‘black projects’ are funded this exact same way in real life. It’s no wonder where corporations borrowed the idea from.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 4, 2019)

I was


Slater said:


> This is the same thing that happened with project ‘Titan Megamum’ (aka internally known ‘Project Colostomy’) on Titan Maximum.
> 
> The govt approved emergency funding of a military project with $500M Zurichs (fictional currency), with the intent to repair and upgrade a damaged super weapon. But an Admiral (played by Billy D Williams) siphoned off $490M of the $500M Zurichs to a black project, leaving the originally intended emergency repair/upgrade project a paltry $10M Zurichs.
> 
> Sadly, these types of military ‘black projects’ are funded this exact same way in real life. It’s no wonder where corporations borrowed the idea from.


I watched a video on youtube of a guy who says he was hired to become the CEO (or powerful official of a company) to take a company apart and sell the pieces to his friends or the give the proceeds to his friends. He says hes done this before and actually did the job he was talking about for free with no payment.

I heard online this might have also been done with Nortel in Canada as when they were taking the offices apart they found out someone bugged the telephone company.

* Internet rumours


----------



## FastAndClean

My Kinera Sif review is ready, give me some sugar 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-sif.23784/reviews#review-22444


----------



## crabdog

My thoughts on the Queen Audio QM50. If you're a Fearless Audio fan, this signature should be right up your alley: https://primeaudio.org/queen-audio-qm50-review-monarch/


----------



## BadReligionPunk

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I was
> 
> I watched a video on youtube of a guy who says he was hired to become the CEO (or powerful official of a company) to take a company apart and sell the pieces to his friends or the give the proceeds to his friends. He says hes done this before and actually did the job he was talking about for free with no payment.
> 
> I heard online this might have also been done with Nortel in Canada as when they were taking the offices apart they found out someone bugged the telephone company.



Oh god that happens all the time. Back in the late 90's SEGA hired Peter Moore to CEO their company as they were having problems and they needed a hail mary. He came in and tanked the company. Sold off assets to Microsoft who came out with their own console not much after SEGA went belly up. He immediately went to work for Microsoft. Body still wasn't cold.  Hmm...

I also used to play penny stocks as a hobby/gamble, and holy crap! The massive corruption and D-baggery that goes on their would make your headspin. CEOs of companies just stealing millions from the shareholders, always promising that its needed to grow the company, but just always results in more offerings and splits. LOL very viscious stuff. 

BTW. As a big collector of Marley phones, Marley just released their True Wireless iems, and they look sharp. They are boasting 9 hours of listening on one charge! That has to be the most right now right? Apperently it also only takes 2 hours to charge from dead, and the case will support up to 30+ hours. Really interested in these.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Just get the *KZ ZSA* and call it a day...
> 
> 1) Great low price!
> 2) V-shape
> ...


i came across some comments on audiobudget saying they have a manufacturing defect.


----------



## lgcubana

SweetEars said:


> i came across some comments on audiobudget saying they have a manufacturing defect.



I can’t comment on the ZSA, but the ZS10 Pro is very disrespectful to their competition.  It’s like, you do it for $90 USD, we’ll do it for $50

Very disrespectful


----------



## Markolav

FastAndClean said:


> My Kinera Sif review is ready, give me some sugar
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-sif.23784/reviews#review-22444



Nice review. I end up liking Sif quite a bit with right foam tips, I think I agree with you on most points but treble is the only area where they really bother me (mainly in higher volumes) but soundstage and imaging are so good that they almost make me forget that.


----------



## Nimweth

Can this be genuine? KBEAR selling the TRI i4 1DD + Knowles BA for $10!
http://www.kb-ear.com/home/8-tri-i4...ology-hifi-earplug-with-35mm-mmcx-earbud.html


----------



## 1clearhead

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Which cable do you prefer with them?


I still have the originals attached, which still does the job, though I will find better replacement upgrades for them, soon.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Nimweth said:


> Can this be genuine? KBEAR selling the TRI i4 1DD + Knowles BA for $10!
> http://www.kb-ear.com/home/8-tri-i4...ology-hifi-earplug-with-35mm-mmcx-earbud.html


Its a goof. Its $10 off for a sale price of $69. At least that's what I'm seeing.


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> i came across some comments on audiobudget saying they have a manufacturing defect.


Sorry, but this is a first for me.  ...mines are working just fine.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 4, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Its a goof. Its $10 off for a sale price of $69. At least that's what I'm seeing.



I went up to the checkout stage and it says $13 total($3 for the shipping). Not interested though. Maybe an error. Maybe it would go through and they will honor it though. If someone wants to try.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 4, 2019)

I tried and when I went to paypal it keeps saying my information is incorrect but it is not.  Tried several times and even checked my paypal account.  Tried three different browsers.  I don't really want to actually give them my card number.

It was in my cart as $10 plus the shipping of $3



Nimweth said:


> Can this be genuine? KBEAR selling the TRI i4 1DD + Knowles BA for $10!
> http://www.kb-ear.com/home/8-tri-i4...ology-hifi-earplug-with-35mm-mmcx-earbud.html



I think I remember you saying you had ordered one from Amazon a few days ago.  Do you have it yet?


----------



## crabdog

Speaking of the TRI I4 - what a gorgeous build! It reminds me of the IKKO OH1 without the dimples.


----------



## FastAndClean

crabdog said:


> Speaking of the TRI I4 - what a gorgeous build! It reminds me of the IKKO OH1 without the dimples.


how is the sound?


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> I tried and when I went to paypal it keeps saying my information is incorrect but it is not.  Tried several times and even checked my paypal account.  Tried three different browsers.  I don't really want to actually give them my card number.
> 
> It was in my cart as $10 plus the shipping of $3
> 
> ...



It's a PayPal sandbox account so only a virtual PayPal processing place so you can't actually pay for them


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> It's a PayPal sandbox account so only a virtual PayPal processing place so you can't actually pay for them



I have no idea what you mean.  Sandbox account?


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> I have no idea what you mean.  Sandbox account?



I think it's a fake PayPal checkout so they can test it. It looks exactly like the real one but you can't purchase anything.  Sandbox = testing area.

I panicked and Googled it as thought I'd been scammed!


----------



## SuperLuigi

mbwilson111 said:


> I have no idea what you mean.  Sandbox account?



It just means it''s not an active paypal account.  They are just testing it out and making sure the site works.  So they are in a "sandbox" playing, but nothing is active.


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> I think it's a fake PayPal checkout so they can test it. It looks exactly like the real one but you can't purchase anything.  Sandbox = testing area.
> 
> I panicked and Googled it as thought I'd been scammed!





SuperLuigi said:


> It just means it''s not an active paypal account.  They are just testing it out and making sure the site works.  So they are in a "sandbox" playing, but nothing is active.



So would it work to go through the regular checkout process and give them a card number?  Has anyone tried?  Somehow I feel like if it did go through they would cancel and refund the order.

I hope that when I kept trying to put in my paypal password that they were not somehow capturing my password.  I think I should change it now.


----------



## iBo0m

lgcubana said:


> I can’t comment on the ZSA, but the ZS10 Pro is very disrespectful to their competition.  It’s like, you do it for $90 USD, we’ll do it for $50
> 
> Very disrespectful


Sometimes, you come out cheaper even if you buy two of them while the life-time ain't the strongest point


----------



## Mybutthurts

Changed mine...can't be too careful.


----------



## StSe

Mybutthurts said:


> Changed mine...can't be too careful.


Tried to order too. When I realized that this is not the real PayPal site, the first thing I did was changing my password. You never know ...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

When I tried it said -$10 coupon total $69. Hehe. Im guessing its not $13, but congrats if someone manages to get one for that.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 4, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> I still have the originals attached, which still does the job, though I will find better replacement upgrades for them, soon.


Try the **** 6 core copper cable with the ZSA. It's very natural sounding and also soothing. Its very easy to understand the lyrics of the performer as it's like they are sitting beside you.


----------



## crabdog

FastAndClean said:


> how is the sound?


I'll spend the day with them and let you know.


----------



## FastAndClean

crabdog said:


> I'll spend the day with them and let you know.


thanks, they look great, very solid


----------



## almondmeiosis (Aug 5, 2019)

josesol07 said:


> Hi. @almondmeiosis,  based on your memory, how Kxxs compares to Toneking T4, particulary on mids, highs and soundstage?
> TIA; Jose



The mids and highs are better on the T4s, more clear and pleasing. The bass is vastly superior on the Kxxs. You're just not going to get the same volume of air moving with small BAs. Sound stage is pretty similar. I'd say the audio file you're listening contributes much more to imaging.

The T4 has much better noise isolation, that's why I like them better in my open office. 

They're both very good, and I don't think you could go wrong with either. I think the question to ask here is what do you want out of a headphone. Do you like music focused on voices and instruments? Pick the T4s. They are better for that. But if you like music that has bass central to the melody? Pick the Kxxs. You won't regret either of them.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> I tried and when I went to paypal it keeps saying my information is incorrect but it is not.  Tried several times and even checked my paypal account.  Tried three different browsers.  I don't really want to actually give them my card number.
> 
> It was in my cart as $10 plus the shipping of $3
> 
> ...


Not yet. It has arrived in this country and tracking says it's at Heston (near Heathrow). Impressions soon hopefully.


----------



## crabdog

FastAndClean said:


> thanks, they look great, very solid


Ya gotta love a good dose of bass, that's for sure! It's good quality bass though so I'm all for that. The upper mids are pretty lively but so far I haven't really had any issues with them. Soundstage is good too and the sound is detailed and clear. I think anyone who orders these will be pleasantly surprised. My only gripe is the stock cable - because of the angled MMCX connectors it's impossible for me to get a stable fit. Once I changed to another cable they fit great. These are really promising.


----------



## FastAndClean

crabdog said:


> Ya gotta love a good dose of bass, that's for sure! It's good quality bass though so I'm all for that. The upper mids are pretty lively but so far I haven't really had any issues with them. Soundstage is good too and the sound is detailed and clear. I think anyone who orders these will be pleasantly surprised. My only gripe is the stock cable - because of the angled MMCX connectors it's impossible for me to get a stable fit. Once I changed to another cable they fit great. These are really promising.


I asked Wendy for review unit and she will send me one


----------



## Nimweth

crabdog said:


> Ya gotta love a good dose of bass, that's for sure! It's good quality bass though so I'm all for that. The upper mids are pretty lively but so far I haven't really had any issues with them. Soundstage is good too and the sound is detailed and clear. I think anyone who orders these will be pleasantly surprised. My only gripe is the stock cable - because of the angled MMCX connectors it's impossible for me to get a stable fit. Once I changed to another cable they fit great. These are really promising.


Yes, angled connectors, dreadful. I had the same trouble with the Whizzer A15 Pro.


----------



## Markolav

Tanchjim has released their new Blues-model:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_5,searchweb201603_53

Damn the packaging looks nice. 







I was quite impressed (and I still am) by Oxygen and it would be interesting to hear their offerings from a lower price bracket. Im probably going to pick these up.


----------



## josesol07

almondmeiosis said:


> The mids and highs are better on the T4s, more clear and pleasing. The bass is vastly superior on the Kxxs. You're just not going to get the same volume of air moving with small BAs. Sound stage is pretty similar. I'd say the audio file you're listening contributes much more to imaging.
> he T4 has much better noise isolation, that's why I like them better in my open office.
> They're both very good, and I don't think you could go wrong with either. I think the question to ask here is what do you want out of a headphone. Do you like music focused on voices and instruments? Pick the T4s. They are better for that. But if you like music that has bass central to the melody? Pick the Kxxs. You won't regret either of them.



Hi @almondmeiosis, thank you for your feedback. Now I know what to expect from the Kxxs. As I just received Periodic Audio BEs, and already own the T4s I think Kxxs would be redundant.
the BEs exhibits a very clear and clean midrange, a smooth treble, and best of all, a very strong and extended bass, very detailed and layered.
The BEs significantly bests T4 on Bass department and is not as picky as T4 on bad source material. If it weren´t for the fixed cable, BEs would be close to my ideal IEM below $300 tier.
Actually, I may sell my T4s and focus my interest on something like Moondrop A8 or Sony IER M7 as an upgrade to my current set of IEMs
cheers, Jose


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> I asked Wendy for review unit and she will send me one



You know, some of us feel a little disheartened knowing that almost everyone else gets everything for free...at least that is how it seems sometimes.  I don't do formal reviews but I do believe that some of my impressions have sold a few iems, buds and even daps.

Your post just kind of rubs it in, as its only purpose is to announce you are getting a free one... at this point I don't even know which one you mean because the models get confused when we talk about so many.  I think it is important to always mentioned the model in our replies.


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> You know, some of us feel a little disheartened knowing that almost everyone else gets everything for free...at least that is how it seems sometimes.  I don't do formal reviews but I do believe that some of my impressions have sold a few iems, buds and even daps.
> 
> Your post just kind of rubs it in, as its only purpose is to announce you are getting a free one... at this point I don't even know which one you mean because the models get confused when we talk about so many.  I think it is important to always mentioned the model in our replies.



Yes you have


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> You know, some of us feel a little disheartened knowing that almost everyone else gets everything for free...at least that is how it seems sometimes.  I don't do formal reviews but I do believe that some of my impressions have sold a few iems, buds and even daps.
> 
> Your post just kind of rubs it in, as its only purpose is to announce you are getting a free one... at this point I don't even know which one you mean because the models get confused when we talk about so many.  I think it is important to always mentioned the model in our replies.



I'm in the same boat friend - I've never ever received a free audio gear to review too. But still that doesn't stop me from buying a few IEMs to try out, more for interest sake and the love of music.
Actually if you ask me, I personally would place greater weight of a review on those that personally purchased their gear. I dunno, sometimes the companies that give out freebies put pressure on the reviewers to give positive grades to their stuff, if not there is no next freebie ever again.


----------



## SuperLuigi

baskingshark said:


> Actually if you ask me, I personally would place greater weight of a review on those that personally purchased their gear. I dunno, sometimes the companies that give out freebies put pressure on the reviewers to give positive grades to their stuff, if not there is no next freebie ever again.



I think a lot of us feel the same way as you. Especially once you start to see certain "reviewers" only give positive feedback and say no negatives. How can all these headphone be the "best value"?


----------



## CactusPete23 (Aug 5, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I'm in the same boat friend - I've never ever received a free audio gear to review too. But still that doesn't stop me from buying a few IEMs to try out, more for interest sake and the love of music.
> Actually if you ask me, I personally would place greater weight of a review on those that personally purchased their gear. I dunno, sometimes the companies that give out freebies put pressure on the reviewers to give positive grades to their stuff, if not there is no next freebie ever again.



Agree.  I have had a few companies flat out say that they will give me a free item for a good review...    Just won't commit to that myself, Even for "free" stuff.  And I seriously doubt that anyone would be buying things on my recommendation anyway. LOL

There are a few folks like Otto who won't accept free items...  Only accepts "loaners" or "pass around" items for review...  Then sends them back (Or buys them).


----------



## Broquen

josesol07 said:


> Hi @almondmeiosis, thank you for your feedback. Now I know what to expect from the Kxxs. As I just received Periodic Audio BEs, and already own the T4s I think Kxxs would be redundant.
> the BEs exhibits a very clear and clean midrange, a smooth treble, and best of all, a very strong and extended bass, very detailed and layered.
> The BEs significantly bests T4 on Bass department and is not as picky as T4 on bad source material. If it weren´t for the fixed cable, BEs would be close to my ideal IEM below $300 tier.
> Actually, I may sell my T4s and focus my interest on something like Moondrop A8 or Sony IER M7 as an upgrade to my current set of IEMs
> cheers, Jose



Didn't listen to A8s nor M7, but if you like top notch bass and clarity in the mids, plus sweet highs and you're pointing to such price point, you should take a look to NCM NC5v2. I think it can be what you're looking for or very close. Feel free to ask whatever you want.


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> But still that doesn't stop me from buying a few IEMs to try out, more for interest sake and the love of music.



This is why I have so many... I get curious... and I like music.  Honestly, I could say my favorite is whatever is in my ears at the time.... as long as I am happily enjoying my music.    I have seen some people say that a certain iem is not for enjoying music and that confuses me.   What is the point if not to enjoy the music?



baskingshark said:


> Actually if you ask me, I personally would place greater weight of a review on those that personally purchased their gear.



I have been told by a couple of people that my impressions don't count because I don't graph and measure.


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> I have been told by a couple of people that my impressions don't count because I don't graph and measure.



Well I dunno bout the rest of you, but graphs are important to me to some extent. But everyone has different hearing and also things like timbre/tonality, details etc cannot be expressed on a graph. IMHO, music has both an objective and a subjective component, and both are important, but I feel we shouldn't be so focused on only one aspect and lose sight of the bigger picture.


----------



## thejoker13 (Aug 5, 2019)

I just got my notification that my Magaosi DQ4 that I purchased from Penon, have been delivered. I'm stuck at work until Wednesday though, so I have a couple more days to wait until I get to listen to them. I will post some early impressions sometime Wednesday evening, after I've been able to listen to them for a couple of hours.


----------



## FastAndClean

i thought telling the true is a good thing, well what can we do


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> i thought telling the true is a good thing, well what can we do



Yeah I respect your reviews @FastAndClean, especially since you buy most of your stuff and are not afraid to sound out your genuine opinion even for free audio stuff from companies (at the expense of not getting another freebie in the future haha).


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I respect your reviews @FastAndClean, especially since you buy most of your stuff and are not afraid to sound out your genuine opinion even for free audio stuff from companies (at the expense of not getting another freebie in the future haha).


 after my next review I am sure that's gonna be my last unit from Jim, but I don't care for review units, I have T800, two pairs hah, if someone wants to send me it is ok, but if it is bad I will tell everyone


----------



## nxnje

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I respect your reviews @FastAndClean, especially since you buy most of your stuff and are not afraid to sound out your genuine opinion even for free audio stuff from companies (at the expense of not getting another freebie in the future haha).



Many people just speaks well about everything because they want samples.
I personally review and get many free samples but there are two points:
1. Companies usually ship me products that they think are good, so it's really difficult in my case to receive crap stuff
2. I usually write everything i do not like, and sellers could like it or not.


----------



## josesol07

Broquen said:


> Didn't listen to A8s nor M7, but if you like top notch bass and clarity in the mids, plus sweet highs and you're pointing to such price point, you should take a look to NCM NC5v2. I think it can be what you're looking for or very close. Feel free to ask whatever you want.


@Broquen, awesome!! Love it when receiving unexpected recommendations as with NCM NC5v2. Didn´t know about that brand. 
Will check on reviews and will get back to you by MP. thanks a lot, Jose


----------



## Broquen

nxnje said:


> Many people just speaks well about everything because they want samples.
> I personally review and get many free samples but there are two points:
> 1. Companies usually ship me products that they think are good, so it's really difficult in my case to receive crap stuff
> 2. I usually write everything i do not like, and sellers could like it or not.



Sometimes we do not pay attention to basic things (at least for me) like the IEM references of someone's review or opinions. It is not the same to read huge stage, very balanced, etc. from someone that only owns and reviews up to 100-150 bucks gear (chi-fi or not) than another reviewer that already owns (or has listened to, for at least some weeks) several high end IEMs. 
Music genre is also important too, because someone who only listens to classic and in general orchestral and soft music very hardly will have same sound preferences than another person who listens to e.g. death metal. 
I point this because at the very beginning did not understand that, and was not judging reviews in a proper way. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nxnje

Broquen said:


> Sometimes we do not pay attention to basic things (at least for me) like the IEM references of someone's review or opinions. It is not the same to read huge stage, very balanced, etc. from someone that only owns and reviews up to 100-150 bucks gear (chi-fi or not) than another reviewer that already owns (or has listened to, for at least some weeks) several high end IEMs.
> Music genre is also important too, because someone who only listens to classic and in general orchestral and soft music very hardly will have same sound preferences than another person who listens to e.g. death metal.
> I point this because at the very beginning did not understand that, and was not judging reviews in a proper way. Just my 2 cents.


I partially agree, but i even know some reviewers who have many super expensive stuff and totl IEMs, ans they always judge cheap stuff as bad just because it sounds worse.
Many of em just do not see value/money, and this is a thing that we (little reviewers with <100$ stuff) see and appreciate, and we will sure remember where we started and never forget the price/quality ratio.


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> i thought telling the true is a good thing, well what can we do



Of course it is good to tell the truth.  I think it just bothered me because you said her name and it seemed like you could just get whatever you want for free.   Maybe I am just envious.  Plus I am annoyed that the $10 thing did not work out last night.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> Of course it is good to tell the truth.  I think it just bothered me because you said her name and it seemed like you could just get whatever you want for free.   Maybe I am just envious.  Plus I am annoyed that the $10 thing did not work out last night.


no she contacted me here and asked me for my email, she wrote me there with a link to her store, because i already read that the earphone is good sounding i asked for that particular model, it is a lot more fun for me to write a review for earphone that i like


----------



## SiggyFraud

mbwilson111 said:


> Of course it is good to tell the truth.  I think it just bothered me because you said her name and it seemed like you could just get whatever you want for free.   Maybe I am just envious.  Plus I am annoyed that the $10 thing did not work out last night.


There was an error on the KB-EAR website. The actual discount price of the I4 is 56 USD.


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> no she contacted me here and asked me for my email, she wrote me there with a link to her store, because i already read that the earphone is good sounding i asked for that particular model, it is a lot more fun for me to write a review for earphone that i like



ah... so you were part of that deal.  I know she contacted others asking for their email... which is probably against headfi rules.  There was no need for her to ask for email addresses.  We certainly do not want any more stores to get in trouble with head fi.


----------



## TechnoidFR

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I respect your reviews @FastAndClean, especially since you buy most of your stuff and are not afraid to sound out your genuine opinion even for free audio stuff from companies (at the expense of not getting another freebie in the future haha).



I do that for audio and smartphone ( especially smartphone ). If your opinion is argued and "objective" the companies are open to this critics. I know few person which s*ck companies and some companies joke with me if this person because they bring nothing for them and they don't search a guy which are totally negative. The positive reviews on battery for companies but if these reviews are are not very technical or other they just add visibilities.

For example for me, I don't do a lot of view but my very technical and objective review ( for French ) are really appreciate. So I can have more easily review of lot of smartphone even if I don't do a lot of view.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> There was no need for her to ask for email addresses.


Why, it is a personal email


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> Why, it is a personal email



Why would you give out your email address?  You could end up with a bunch of spam.


----------



## Broquen

nxnje said:


> I partially agree, but i even know some reviewers who have many super expensive stuff and totl IEMs, ans they always judge cheap stuff as bad just because it sounds worse.
> Many of em just do not see value/money, and this is a thing that we (little reviewers with <100$ stuff) see and appreciate, and we will sure remember where we started and never forget the price/quality ratio.



Then, I would 'tag' for myself that reviewer as not interesting (when looking to cheaper equipment at least). There's a lot of good reviewers around that own very good stuff but keep purchasing cheaper gear or have proper perspective to talk about cheap gear comparing it to the same price range. And is very important too to identify reviewers whose reviews match what you hear.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> Why would you give out your email address?  You could end up with a bunch of spam.


you can report and filter the spam


----------



## nxnje

Broquen said:


> Then, I would 'tag' for myself that reviewer as not interesting (when looking to cheaper equipment at least). There's a lot of good reviewers around that own very good stuff but keep purchasing cheaper gear or have proper perspective to talk about cheap gear comparing it to the same price range. And is very important too to identify reviewers whose reviews match what you hear.


Y that's sure.
I super agree on the last part of your message as well.


----------



## peter123 (Aug 5, 2019)

Now that the reviewers that feel the need for it has stated that they only do the right thing (although many other reviewers don't) and the people who can't be bothered to do reviews has made clear that they don't trust reviewers maybe we can go back to talk about some gear again.....

I can start with these


----------



## nxnje

peter123 said:


> Now that the reviewers that feel the need for it has stated that they only do the right thing (although many other reviewers don't) and the people who can't be bothered to do reviews has made clear that they don't trust reviewers maybe we can go back to talk about some gear again.....
> 
> I can start with these



Like if we were speaking abour cars or fishing stuff lol


----------



## peter123

nxnje said:


> Like if we were speaking abour cars or fishing stuff lol



No you were talking about others and yourself, I don't find either particularly interesting or relevant in this thread lol. 

The car talk is four pages back lmao


----------



## lgcubana

peter123 said:


> Now that the reviewers that feel the need for it has stated that they only do the right thing (although many other reviewers don't) and the people who can't be bothered to do reviews has made clear that they don't trust reviewers maybe we can go back to talk about some gear again.....
> 
> I can start with these


Any indication as to what the PowerDac V2 is going to cost, once it hits AE ?


----------



## HungryPanda

peter123 said:


> Now that the reviewers that feel the need for it has stated that they only do the right thing (although many other reviewers don't) and the people who can't be bothered to do reviews has made clear that they don't trust reviewers maybe we can go back to talk about some gear again.....
> 
> I can start with these


I'm still assessing Ivan's equipment and it is very good. Far superior to the expensive (imo) Audioquest offerings


----------



## peter123

HungryPanda said:


> I'm still assessing Ivan's equipment and it is very good. Far superior to the expensive (imo) Audioquest offerings



Yes, I like them a lot as well. I still haven't had time to play around with the app and presets but my initial impressions of the sound quality from the devices are very favorable.


----------



## peter123

lgcubana said:


> Any indication as to what the PowerDac V2 is going to cost, once it hits AE ?



To my knowledge it's not 100% confirmed yet but by all indications less than $100. Web page says target price $50 but the way I understand it it depends on volume produced and final cost of all the parts (naturally) so it may be higher than that.


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> This is why I have so many... I get curious... and I like music.  Honestly, I could say my favorite is whatever is in my ears at the time.... as long as I am happily enjoying my music.    I have seen some people say that a certain iem is not for enjoying music and that confuses me.   What is the point if not to enjoy the music?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been told by a couple of people that my impressions don't count because I don't graph and measure.



HORSE HOCKEY!


----------



## raccoon city

groucho69 said:


> HORSE HOCKEY!


----------



## SoundChoice (Aug 5, 2019)

SuperLuigi said:


> Especially once you start to see certain "reviewers" only give positive feedback and say no negatives. How can all these headphone be the "best value"?



Positive reviews are quite common. I try to post reviews that highlight some imperfections that are otherwise glossed over. One day, I’ll post a glowing review, and if that day ever comes, it would hopefully stand out from my baseline of pessimism, or be a signal that my account is hacked or I’m in duress. Cheers!


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block...
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *BCD HIFI micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...


i am beginning to like them . After a few days listening they seem to get a bit louder in volume and more pronounced ... and changing the eartips to ones from other IEMS seem to help  in soundstage.
Is this correct?


----------



## zazaboy

@crabdog are the tri i4 treble smooth and does it have good detail retrieval? And easy to drive? Is the soundstage average? Or bigger


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> i am beginning to like them . After a few days listening they seem to get a bit louder in volume and more pronounced ... and changing the eartips to ones from other IEMS seem to help  in soundstage.
> Is this correct?


Yup!...they definitely get better! In sound alone, they're well worth more than the asking price, IMHO!


----------



## nxnje

peter123 said:


> No you were talking about others and yourself, I don't find either particularly interesting or relevant in this thread lol.
> 
> The car talk is four pages back lmao



Not gonna comment anymore
We were just speaking about reviewers in general, but someone always have to annoy others. 

Let' go back to more interesting stuff then, sorry boss.


----------



## nxnje

zazaboy said:


> @crabdog are the tri i4 treble smooth and does it have good detail retrieval? And easy to drive? Is the soundstage average? Or bigger



Interested in this as well.
Should receive this at the end of august but cannot wait ahaha


----------



## bemymonkey

Hey guys, what're the current go-to recommendations for NEUTRAL Chi-Fi IEMs? I have a CCA C10 and a cheap KS on order, and if they're decent I'd like to get something for actual live on-stage use (mostly guitar and vocals).

Up until now I've been using UE Super.Fi 3 Studios which sounded great to me on stage because they're super balanced and neutral - analytical rather than musical. Do you guys have any recommendations for me?

Price range is up to about $100, but cheaper is always better so I can buy tons of them and stash them everywhere as backups.


----------



## nxnje

I've published review of the Blon BL-03 and KBEAR KB06 if someone is interested.

https://www.audio-monkeys.com

This is a new website that we'll keep improving, follow us if you're interested.


----------



## B9Scrambler

nxnje said:


> I've published review of the Blon BL-03 and KBEAR KB06 if someone is interested.
> 
> https://www.audio-monkeys.com
> 
> This is a new website that we'll keep improving, follow us if you're interested.



Cool stuff, but you're really aping on Glassmonkey's style; https://audioprimate.blog

He's been using that logo/theme for years...


----------



## nxnje

B9Scrambler said:


> Cool stuff, but you're really aping on Glassmonkey's style; https://audioprimate.blog
> 
> He's been using that logo/theme for years...



Oops, didn't know about this website.
I have found this image on a free commercial images website for a temporary image
Seems like we should search for something else very fast 

Thanks for this Scrambler!


----------



## lgcubana

bemymonkey said:


> Hey guys, what're the current go-to recommendations for NEUTRAL Chi-Fi IEMs? I have a CCA C10 and a cheap KS on order, and if they're decent I'd like to get something for actual live on-stage use (mostly guitar and vocals).
> 
> Up until now I've been using UE Super.Fi 3 Studios which sounded great to me on stage because they're super balanced and neutral - analytical rather than musical. Do you guys have any recommendations for me?
> 
> Price range is up to about $100, but cheaper is always better so I can buy tons of them and stash them everywhere as backups.



Tin Audio T2 ($45)


----------



## bemymonkey

Looks interesting, thanks. I'll read a few reviews and maybe give it a shot.

I'm mainly looking for in-ears that have that typical universal IEM shape that fits nicely inside the ear and provides a secure fit when I'm flailing about on stage. Anything in that vein? I'd love something that's like a (significantly) cheaper SE425.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 6, 2019)

bemymonkey said:


> Looks interesting, thanks. I'll read a few reviews and maybe give it a shot.
> 
> I'm mainly looking for in-ears that have that typical universal IEM shape that fits nicely inside the ear and provides a secure fit when I'm flailing about on stage. Anything in that vein? I'd love something that's like a (significantly) cheaper SE425.



I use the KZ ZS10 Pro occasionally for stage monitoring, and though it is V shaped rather than the neutral signature that u prefer, I find it quite good for this purpose.
It has good isolation, is comfortable, cheap (~35 USD), good separation of instruments and details.
In fact, one of my band members bought a whole lot of the ZS10 Pro to gift the other members and most of us use it now.
It was my go to pair for stage monitoring until I got the Audiosense T800, which is on another level, but is way more expensive. But I still use the ZS10 Pro now and then and it hasn't let me down.
I don't own the SE425 but I have the westone W30, and the ZS10 Pro can give me about 80 - 90% of the sound quality of the W30 at 10x lesser cost.


----------



## loomisjohnson

bemymonkey said:


> Looks interesting, thanks. I'll read a few reviews and maybe give it a shot.
> 
> I'm mainly looking for in-ears that have that typical universal IEM shape that fits nicely inside the ear and provides a secure fit when I'm flailing about on stage. Anything in that vein? I'd love something that's like a (significantly) cheaper SE425.


try the nicehck bro (also branded as **** ues)


----------



## bemymonkey (Aug 6, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I use the KZ ZS10 Pro occasionally for stage monitoring, and though it is V shaped rather than the neutral signature that u prefer, I find it quite good for this purpose.
> It has good isolation, is comfortable, cheap (~35 USD), good separation of instruments and details.



Ahaha, I ordered a pair of ZS10 Pro about 2 minutes before your post. This just makes me feel glad I ordered them .

I'm a bit wary of V signatures for actual monitoring, but if you say they're nice and clear I'll definitely give em a shot for stage use.

Thank you!




loomisjohnson said:


> try the nicehck bro (also branded as **** ues)



That's got to be the worst name for a product ever... and so ugly with the big "BRO" scrawled across the shells. But the UE S is twice as expensive - why is that?

I'll definitely check 'em out though - if necessary I'll cover up the BRO with black paint . Big thanks to you also!


----------



## baskingshark

bemymonkey said:


> Ahaha, I ordered a pair of ZS10 Pro about 2 minutes before your post. This just makes me feel glad I ordered them .
> 
> I'm a bit wary of V signatures for actual monitoring, but if you say they're nice and clear I'll definitely give em a shot for stage use.
> 
> Thank you!



Ya V shaped signature is not fully ideal for stage monitoring, but you can always EQ while monitoring anyway. And I would say that even though the mids are recessed, they are still quite detailed.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Got my Tennmak Trio today and they're good for what I paid ($28). Had them on for 10hrs and OOTB they have V shaped signature (black filters) which can be tweaked to mild V (default filters) and bright V shaped (red filters) signature by using filters.

Bass - Fast+punchy (with all three filters)but lacks sub-bass depth with red filters.
Highs - sweet but slightly rolled off. Perfect for treble sensitive folks
Mids - This is where the filters come into play as they only alter mids presentation which inturn changes the perception.

White - veiled but with decent presentation. Good for listening EDM where mids aren't that prominent

Black - more veiled than whites and at times make IEM sound dark/cold. Good for those who like such signatures

Red - bright and forward sounding. There's a shimmer to mids and lower highs which make IEMs sound bright. This is closest to neutral Trios can get.

Imaging - It is decent but not something that you can compare to KB100 which are my best imaging IEMs in this price bracket.

Soundstage - Wide but lacks depth. Perfect for casual listeners

Changeable faceplates add to cosmetics and are fun for those who prefer pretty IEMs

Overall, these IEMs are balanced but filters can alter signature as per one's convenience.

These are my impressions and not at all an analytical review and others may perceive it differently. Stock whirlwind tips were used and this was tested both wired+wireless via stock cable and TRN BT20S via my Redmi K20 Pro also known as Mi 9T Pro in Europe.

Bottom line - If someone asks me for a customisable IEM under $50 with detachable cables I'd recommend them if they prefer v-shape signature. Although, KZ ED9 will still be budget kings for IEMs with filters.

Will compare them later with Semkarch CNT1 which are enroute as well.


----------



## Slater

bemymonkey said:


> That's got to be the worst name for a product ever... and so ugly with the big "BRO" scrawled across the shells. But the **** UE S is twice as expensive - why is that?
> 
> I'll definitely check 'em out though - if necessary I'll cover up the BRO with black paint . Big thanks to you also!


----------



## bemymonkey

OK, that's 4 IEMs in the mail total - should be enough to get me started. Thanks guys!


----------



## baskingshark

bemymonkey said:


> OK, that's 4 IEMs in the mail total - should be enough to get me started. Thanks guys!



U have only reached the entrance of the rabbit hole. There's no going back.


----------



## Nimweth

Look what just arrived from Amazon!


 
BLON BL-03, KZ ZS10 Pro, TRI i4 and TRN 16 core 2 pin cable. I'm going to be busy!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Blon must get their packaging from the same company that provides it for TFZ. Sharing is caring.


----------



## FastAndClean

Nimweth said:


> Look what just arrived from Amazon!
> 
> BLON BL-03, KZ ZS10 Pro, TRI i4 and TRN 16 core 2 pin cable. I'm going to be busy!


share impressions, do it now


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> share impressions, do it now



Is it possible to listen to them all at once?  lol

No pressure.


----------



## Nimweth

FastAndClean said:


> share impressions, do it now


Soon! I had to change the cables on all of them and install Spiral Dots in the BLON BL-03. Very quick comparison: ZS10 Pro: not unlike ZS7 but brighter in top end, wide soundstage. BLON BL-03: great bass, softer mids and treble well balanced. TRI i4: very impressive detail more neutral but refined (Knowles!). They're all burning in now!


----------



## FastAndClean

Nimweth said:


> TRI i4: very impressive detail more neutral but refined (Knowles!). They're all burning in now!


i was hoping for that, not the harsh pointy typical chi fi hybrids, thanks


----------



## archdawg

Nimweth said:


> Look what just arrived from Amazon!
> 
> BLON BL-03, KZ ZS10 Pro, TRI i4 and TRN 16 core 2 pin cable. I'm going to be busy!


Enjoy! Looking forward to your impressions on the Blons.
BTW, some nice words on that box ...
Belief
Letmusicburn
Oppoty
Nevergiveup
Annotation
Music and Driams

Who on earth driamed that up?
Can't wait to receive my "custom made female sockets with nut holder", lol ...


----------



## Nimweth

archdawg said:


> Enjoy! Looking forward to your impressions on the Blons.
> BTW, some nice words on that box ...
> Belief
> Letmusicburn
> ...


Yes, that Chinglish is very weird but amusing.


----------



## IryxBRO

Ourart Tini - single BA, very bright and crisp sounding IEMs. 

Review HERE
My Blog


----------



## Nimweth

I'm having a little bit of trouble finding the correct tips for the BLON BL-03.  It resembles the Whizzer A15 Pro in shape and like that IEM, falls out of my ears. Does anyone have a recommendation for tips which give a secure fit?


----------



## nxnje

Nimweth said:


> I'm having a little bit of trouble finding the correct tips for the BLON BL-03.  It resembles the Whizzer A15 Pro in shape and like that IEM, falls out of my ears. Does anyone have a recommendation for tips which give a secure fit?


Had the same issue.
Solved using the largest Starline Tips, they work flawlessly.


----------



## Nimweth

nxnje said:


> Had the same issue.
> Solved using the largest Starline Tips, they work flawlessly.


Thank you, I'll try that. I had reasonable success regarding fit with some very large foam tips but they did make the sound a little dark.


----------



## nxnje

Nimweth said:


> Thank you, I'll try that. I had reasonable success regarding fit with some very large foam tips but they did make the sound a little dark.


I like foams just on 1 or 2 iems.. not more. I do not like the feeling they give in the ears.


----------



## paulindss

Nimweth said:


> Look what just arrived from Amazon!
> 
> BLON BL-03, KZ ZS10 Pro, TRI i4 and TRN 16 core 2 pin cable. I'm going to be busy!



Uh, nice!

I have the TRI I4 and blon on the go for me as well.


----------



## darmanastartes

I posted a measurement of the Blon BL-03 in another thread.


----------



## crabdog

Nimweth said:


> I'm having a little bit of trouble finding the correct tips for the BLON BL-03.  It resembles the Whizzer A15 Pro in shape and like that IEM, falls out of my ears. Does anyone have a recommendation for tips which give a secure fit?


Try a different cable. The angled MMCX connectors on the stock cable force the IEM into an unnatural angle in my ears. As soon as I switched I get a perfect, comfortable fit.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Fearless S8 Freedom. Enjoy & Happy listening, as always.


----------



## 1clearhead

IryxBRO said:


> Ourart Tini - single BA, very bright and crisp sounding IEMs.
> 
> Review HERE
> My Blog


It's a shame, they would have been nice with that same body style, but with nice rounded edges all around. That would have worked for me.

Nice review.


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> I'm having a little bit of trouble finding the correct tips for the BLON BL-03.  It resembles the Whizzer A15 Pro in shape and like that IEM, falls out of my ears. Does anyone have a recommendation for tips which give a secure fit?


In a situation like this, I usually go a step larger for a more stable and snug fit. For example, on my KZ ED16 and KZ ZSA and its smaller odd shape, I'd hop from medium to large star-line ear tips and it surely gets the job done for me.

Hope this works for you...

-Clear


----------



## NeonHD

Like honestly...


----------



## IryxBRO

1clearhead said:


> It's a shame, they would have been nice with that same body style, but with nice rounded edges all around. That would have worked for me.
> 
> Nice review.



yep, I also feel the rounded edges might have helped. as well as longer outputs


----------



## Nimweth

crabdog said:


> Try a different cable. The angled MMCX connectors on the stock cable force the IEM into an unnatural angle in my ears. As soon as I switched I get a perfect, comfortable fit.


Yes, I already changed the cable to one with no ear guides so it's nice and supple and installed large Starlines. It was still slightly insecure so I have now switched left and right earpieces and I'm wearing them cable down. Thank you, though!


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> In a situation like this, I usually go a step larger for a more stable and snug fit. For example, on my KZ ED16 and KZ ZSA and its smaller odd shape, I'd hop from medium to large star-line ear tips and it surely gets the job done for me.
> 
> Hope this works for you...
> 
> -Clear


Thank you. See my reply to Crabdog.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

darmanastartes said:


> I posted a measurement of the Blon BL-03 in another thread.



 Thanks for the graph. I found one that has the micropore tape mod.


----------



## darmanastartes

Can someone check if the Blon BL-03 works with KZ Para-C cables?


----------



## crabdog

darmanastartes said:


> Can someone check if the Blon BL-03 works with KZ Para-C cables?


Not compatible, no.


----------



## darmanastartes

crabdog said:


> Not compatible, no.


That's a shame. Thank you for checking!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

My source told me that the blon was manufactured by TFZ. So maybe only TFZ cables will fit?


----------



## nxnje

darmanastartes said:


> Can someone check if the Blon BL-03 works with KZ Para-C cables?



I've used Blon BL-03 with a 0.78mm cable by Kinboofi.
0.75mm cables do not fit.


----------



## Markolav

BL-03 is supposedly a sibling to Bosshifi B3 which im not a huge fan of. I think they sound grating and congested at times and BL-03 measures very similarly so I dont know... Of course measurements dont tell the whole story. Does anyone possibly own both?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 7, 2019)

Markolav said:


> BL-03 is supposedly a sibling to Bosshifi B3 which im not a huge fan of. I think they sound grating and congested at times and BL-03 measures very similarly so I dont know... Of course measurements dont tell the whole story. Does anyone possibly own both?



Boss Hifi B3 is a hybrid with a BA and a dynamic.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32839160154.html

The Blon BL-03 has a carbon dynamic driver 

They also look nothing alike.


----------



## Markolav (Aug 7, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Boss Hifi B3 is a hybrid with a BA and a dynamic.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32839160154.html
> 
> The Blon BL-03 has a caarbon dynamic driver
> 
> They also look nothing alike.



I decided to give them a try.  Im looking forward to try them. I can try to post B3-comparison. Blon and Bosshifi are basically the same thing, although im not sure are these from the same OEM as B3 because they dont have wood on them which seems to be the brands trademark.

Have anyone heard about these? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_5,searchweb201603_53 I didnt find a model name but its Blon-branded.

"Presenting Hifi to Burn Music."


----------



## paulindss

BadReligionPunk said:


> Thanks for the graph. I found one that has the micropore tape mod.



Can you give the source of that graph and/or tell us about the mod? Where is the micropore tape supposed to go? Blocking completely works?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

paulindss said:


> Can you give the source of that graph and/or tell us about the mod? Where is the micropore tape supposed to go? Blocking completely works?


Just some dudes graph I took from Aliexpress. Heres a pic of the tape mod.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 8, 2019)

My analysis on the *NiceHCK NX7*. Blog first, Head-Fi soon. This will include modding and its result. Read carefully: lots of information...


----------



## thejoker13

I'm putting the Magaosi DQ4 through the paces, and they're acing every test. I am highly impressed with them. @1clearhead wasn't exaggerating with his impressions. They're very, very good iems!


----------



## pr0b3r

The Sony MH755 is definitely not just a hype.  I should have bought more.  Got my pair for just $2 on eBay.


----------



## SoundChoice

pr0b3r said:


> The Sony MH755 is definitely not just a hype.  I should have bought more.  Got my pair for just $2 on eBay.



DID YOU BUY THEM RECABLED AND IF SO FROM WHOM AND IF NOT WILL YOU DO MINE PLEASE OH PLEASE SAY YES


----------



## mbwilson111

pr0b3r said:


> Got my pair for just $2 on eBay.



Wow I have never seen them that cheap... and great work by the modder


----------



## pr0b3r

SoundChoice said:


> DID YOU BUY THEM RECABLED AND IF SO FROM WHOM AND IF NOT WILL YOU DO MINE PLEASE OH PLEASE SAY YES



I got them as stock, kept them in the drawer for 6 months.  When I finally completed the tools and materials for modding, I started to build up my courage for modding since this was my first time opening an IEM.  After some practicing with busted earbuds, I started tinkering with the MH755.  It was quite a slow process for me but I successfully modified it.  I was nervous since I had no spares if I accidentally busted the drivers.  Luckily, everything went fine.  As for modding yours, I'm located too far (Philippines) so I think shipping would cost a lot for you.  Maybe there's someone near your area.  I would rather buy some pairs now and think about the modding.  You could probably do it yourself with some patience and guide from folks here.



mbwilson111 said:


> Wow I have never seen them that cheap... and great work by the modder



Thanks for the appreciation.  I saw the seller on eBay and investigated if they were the real thing.  I saw a lot of Sony products from his list and I thought I should give it a try since it was cheap.  Turned out good.  I should have bought more because after a week, the item's price went up to $8.  I think it's listed as $5 currently.


----------



## 1clearhead

thejoker13 said:


> I'm putting the Magaosi DQ4 through the paces, and they're acing every test. I am highly impressed with them. @1clearhead wasn't exaggerating with his impressions. They're very, very good iems!


I see that your ownership plate is "No. 0005"...nice going!!!
I would have liked to be one of the first "top 5"!  But, as you can see, I'm number "0031".




Cheers!


----------



## Moonstar

thejoker13 said:


> I'm putting the Magaosi DQ4 through the paces, and they're acing every test. I am highly impressed with them. @1clearhead wasn't exaggerating with his impressions. They're very, very good iems!



I agree with you. The Magaosi DQ4 is a very capable IEM at this price range. The High resolution mode (switch 1 and 2 up) is my favourite with the pretty neutral and transparent sound signature. 

The bass is fast and shows good depth, the midrange sounds transparent and detailde, while the upper midrange and treble is well prounced and has a good level of sparkle.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Looks like my semkarch cnt1 should arrive today, just in time for the weekend!

Very impressed on shipping times. 12 days from order to arrival in Canada assuming they arrive today.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 9, 2019)

pr0b3r said:


> The Sony MH755 is definitely not just a hype.  I should have bought more.  Got my pair for just $2 on eBay.



The Sony MH755 have an excellent tonal accuracy...their individual strength imo is the well-dosed upper midrange...I love using them for listening to the LA Symphony/Dudamel perform John Williams (a phenomenal album). For boom boom boom stuff, the Sonys don't really shine.



Spoiler: Killer Track: Throne Room & Finale from Star Wars


----------



## thejoker13

Moonstar said:


> I agree with you. The Magaosi DQ4 is a very capable IEM at this price range. The High resolution mode (switch 1 and 2 up) is my favourite with the pretty neutral and transparent sound signature.
> 
> The bass is fast and shows good depth, the midrange sounds transparent and detailde, while the upper midrange and treble is well prounced and has a good level of sparkle.


High resolution mode (switches 1 and 2 in the up position) is also my favorite. I agree wholeheartedly with your impressions of these as well. They're getting better and better with time as well. I am coming from the Toneking T88k as my daily drivers and it took me a little bit of time to acclimate my ears to the change in sound signatures. The T88k are my personal favorite own I own, but the DQ4 are taking more and more ear time as time goes on. I am really enjoying hearing little nuances in my music that I haven't noticed before and have thoroughly enjoyed going over my whole library using the DQ4's. I also find them to be chameleons too, by sounding superb with whatever genre of music I throw at them. They really are a gem at their price point. I highly, highly recommend them!


----------



## thejoker13

1clearhead said:


> I see that your ownership plate is "No. 0005"...nice going!!!
> I would have liked to be one of the first "top 5"!  But, as you can see, I'm number "0031".
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Clear! I am very happy being one of the first lucky people to have bought the DQ4's. They really are something special for sure. Thanks again for your review and thoughts on them, as you were the one to push me over the edge to buy them. Cheers!!


----------



## bemymonkey

bemymonkey said:


> Hey guys, what're the current go-to recommendations for NEUTRAL Chi-Fi IEMs? I have a CCA C10 and a cheap KS on order, and if they're decent I'd like to get something for actual live on-stage use (mostly guitar and vocals).



OK guys, thanks for your input before. I'm still waiting on the ZS10 Pro and NICEHCK BRO I ordered from your suggestions (T2 is still on my wishlist due to shape and fit... will probably order that when I've found something decent for on stage ), but my CCA C10 and KZ ZS4 arrived yesterday after about a week since I ordered (AE Standard Shipping - I'm so surprised :O).

So I wanted to give you a heads up about the results after listening to the C10 and ZS4 for a few hours (note: I have only burned in each over night, so about 10 hours):

To my ears, the CCA C10 is sufficiently balanced and just barely sufficiently neutral for on stage in-ear monitoring. It's a great compromise between a musical, fun experience and enough neutrality and "analyticalness" for monitoring use. I really like the sound signature because it would theoretically allow me to use one set of IEM both for listening to music and monitoring...

However: The isolation is not up to par for use with a loud drummer. My mistake - I didn't consider that hybrids with their dynamic drivers need vent holes that will obviously reduce isolation significantly. One of my bands plays with e-drums, so the C10 isn't a bad choice there, but the other one has a LOUD rock drummer who's incapable of toning it down, unfortunately.

So: Any ideas for a neutral IEM that has significantly better isolation? I'm mostly looking at the Shure lookalikes, since isolation with the SE215/315/425/535 were always fantastic every time I used them (before I discovered ChiFi a week or two ago I was about to buy an SE535).

My candidate list so far:
NICEHCK DT300 / DT300 Pro / DT500 / DT600
Audiosense T180 / T300
CCA C16 (although they also have a vent despite being BA-Only...?)


I ordered the T180 on a whim yesterday, so I'll be able to give some feedback on that - I've had good luck with single BA in-ears previously (Shure SE315, UE SuperFi 3 Studio), so I'm hoping that one might already be satisfactory for on-stage use.


Any other suggestions for neutral Chi-Fi IEMs with good over-the-ear comfort, a low profile inside the ear and good isolation?


----------



## lgcubana

bemymonkey said:


> ...
> However: The isolation is not up to par for use with a loud drummer. My mistake - I didn't consider that hybrids with their dynamic drivers need vent holes that will obviously reduce isolation significantly. One of my bands plays with e-drums, so the C10 isn't a bad choice there, but the other one has a LOUD rock drummer who's incapable of toning it down, unfortunately...


Are you using the included tips or aftermarket ?

I find foam tips are a necessity, for isolation and seal.  If you haven't invested in foam yet,  they can be inexpensive.  I keep multiple sets  of New Bee and RIYO, on hand; they're only about $6 USD, on Amazon.


----------



## bemymonkey

I'll give that a try, thanks. They sound fantastic with the included tips already, so I figured my seal was pretty much fine and the lack of isolation is purely due to the vents.

I have some foam tips around here somewhere...


----------



## baskingshark

bemymonkey said:


> OK guys, thanks for your input before. I'm still waiting on the ZS10 Pro and NICEHCK BRO I ordered from your suggestions (T2 is still on my wishlist due to shape and fit... will probably order that when I've found something decent for on stage ), but my CCA C10 and KZ ZS4 arrived yesterday after about a week since I ordered (AE Standard Shipping - I'm so surprised :O).
> 
> So I wanted to give you a heads up about the results after listening to the C10 and ZS4 for a few hours (note: I have only burned in each over night, so about 10 hours):
> 
> ...



I use the ZS10 Pro (which u are getting) for live monitoring with spinfits (CP 100) and the isolation is above average.
I am sometimes placed next to a set of real drums and subwoofer speakers and I managed to survive with it haha. Foam tips will probably help too but I don't use foamies.
The ZS10 Pro's isolation won't beat more expensive stuff, and maybe the V shaped profile won't suit you perfectly for stage monitoring, but might be worth getting some aftermarket tips before purchasing more IEMs first.


----------



## bemymonkey (Aug 10, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I use the ZS10 Pro (which u are getting) for live monitoring with spinfits (CP 100) and the isolation is above average.
> 
> I am sometimes placed next to a set of real drums and subwoofer speakers and I managed to survive with it haha. Foam tips will probably help too but I don't use foamies.



Have you compared them to the C10? If the ZS10 Pros have just a few more dB of isolation it might already be enough 




baskingshark said:


> The ZS10 Pro's isolation won't beat more expensive stuff, and maybe the V shaped profile won't suit you perfectly for stage monitoring, but might be worth getting some aftermarket tips before purchasing more IEMs first.



I don't have anything against a V profile if the mids aren't completely underrepresented - in fact, for listening to music I much prefer a light V to perfectly neutral 

I still have some foamies but I'd like to order some new ones as well - are these the way to go for ZS10 Pro and C10/C16? I'd get the 5mm (T400) version... https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32838354939.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.10702e0eJfaeRz


-edit- Looks like I need T200 tips for the C10 - is that correct?

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-iem-tips.626895/page-32#post-14838736

-edit2- Nvm., the comment saying the C10 was 4.5mm diameter was completely wrong. I measure mine at almost 5.9mm:

https://imgur.com/a/Rk3kLHF

So basically, T500 fit fine. I have an old pair of Comply T500 on there now. Doesn't make a difference in isolation though - apparently my fit was alread fine.


----------



## lgcubana

bemymonkey said:


> Have you compared them to the C10? If the ZS10 Pros have just a few more dB of isolation it might already be enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The New Bee (which I use on the ZS10 Pro) are listed as 4.9 mm


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 10, 2019)

bemymonkey said:


> Have you compared them to the C10? If the ZS10 Pros have just a few more dB of isolation it might already be enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry i haven't heard the C10 before. Maybe others can advise on which tip fits it.

 Edit:
As for mids on the ZS10 Pro they are recessed compared to the bass and treble, but not markedly so compared to other KZ offerings. I still can get quite good details and instrument clarity on the mids while live monitoring IMHO.

I would say the ZS10 Pro is quite allrounded for music and monitoring but just for pure monitoring purposes maybe the CCA16 or KZ AS16 might give u more details and a more neutral sound. I have a friend who uses the TRN X6 and he finds it lousy for music but good for stage monitoring (you can read the reviews on this and apparently the bass is anaemic and it is quite mid frequency focused).


----------



## bemymonkey

lgcubana said:


> The New Bee (which I use on the ZS10 Pro) are listed as 4.9 mm



These? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_60


----------



## lgcubana

bemymonkey said:


> These? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_60


That's them.


----------



## zazaboy

@1clearhead do you know if the magaosi dq4 are easy to drive from weak sources? its stated that its 50 ohms .. can you verify that? are they hard to drive?


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm happy got my Rose Mini 6 Pro's today (replacing the Rose Mini 6). They now have a reinforced nozzle.


----------



## SoundChoice

bemymonkey said:


> So: Any ideas for a neutral IEM that has significantly better isolation? I'm mostly looking at the Shure lookalikes, since isolation with the SE215/315/425/535 were always fantastic every time I used them (before I discovered ChiFi a week or two ago I was about to buy an SE535).
> 
> Any other suggestions for neutral Chi-Fi IEMs with good over-the-ear comfort, a low profile inside the ear and good isolation?



For on-stage and isolation, all-BA is a good bet. CCA C10 is indeed pretty neutral and good for mids. You could also do a lot worse than the AS10 (though a bit bulky) or the BGVP DM6.


----------



## crabdog

SoundChoice said:


> For on-stage and isolation, all-BA is a good bet. CCA C10 is indeed pretty neutral and good for mids. You could also do a lot worse than the AS10 (though a bit bulky) or the BGVP DM6.


C10 is far from neutral but more power to you if it floats your boat.


----------



## SoundChoice

crabdog said:


> C10 is far from neutral but more power to you if it floats your boat.



To my ears the C10 is not the boomy bass V signature that is so typical from KZ and its sister company; thank you so much for supporting my boat-floating!


----------



## bemymonkey

The C10s are definitely sufficiently neutral for me


----------



## Markolav (Aug 10, 2019)

C10 has pretty colored sound to me but its not necessarily a bad thing, definitely more balanced sounding than many others. It doesnt always have to be flat-out-flat.

Have anyone bought Tanchjim Blues yet? I decided to take a risk and ordered them today, there is no single review available yet... Tanchjims budget in-ears seem to be on the dark and bassy side but model name "Blues" suggests more balanced sound signature.  It would be interesting to hear thoughts about them.


----------



## crabdog (Aug 10, 2019)

Markolav said:


> C10 has pretty colored sound signature to me but its not necessarily a bad thing, definitely more balanced sounding than many others. It doesnt always have to be flat-out-flat.
> 
> Have anyone bought Tanchjim Blues yet? I decided to take a risk and ordered them today, there is no single review available yet... It would be interesting to hear thoughts about them.


Never said the C10 sounds bad. But I really dislike people spreading misinformation around. The C10 might have a 'balanced' sound but it is so far from 'neutral' it's not even funny.


----------



## 1clearhead

thejoker13 said:


> Thanks Clear! I am very happy being one of the first lucky people to have bought the DQ4's. They really are something special for sure. Thanks again for your review and thoughts on them, as you were the one to push me over the edge to buy them. Cheers!!


Right back at you! ...Cheers!


----------



## Markolav (Aug 10, 2019)

crabdog said:


> Never said the C10 sounds bad. But I really dislike people spreading misinformation around. The C10 might have a 'balanced' sound but it is so far from 'neutral' it's not even funny.



Yeah I got it. Maybe C10 is more neutral than what SoundChoice is used to hear. People are coming from different in-ears/headphones and have different amount of experience of them and you cant really always know what someone exactly means with the word.  I agree that its misleading for people.


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 10, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> @1clearhead do you know if the magaosi dq4 are easy to drive from weak sources? its stated that its 50 ohms .. can you verify that? are they hard to drive?


Even though they state 50 ohms, I can honestly say that they are easy to drive! I've tried them on my DAC, MP3 player, digital and analog AMP's, and my phone and they can easily sound loud and clear with very little effort to volume. Personally, with the premium sound and features, including the built in selective tuning modes, they are my personal best!


----------



## Makahl

Markolav said:


> Have anyone bought Tanchjim Blues yet? I decided to take a risk and ordered them today, there is no single review available yet... Tanchjims budget in-ears seem to be on the dark and bassy side but model name "Blues" suggests more balanced sound signature.  It would be interesting to hear thoughts about them.



There are some impressions on Twitter by Asian users. Apparently, it's tuned for blues music hence the name. A bit unfortunate that they don't put a detachable option for their budget lineup, it seems to be really good.

Btw, checking their twitter there's a CIEM Oxygen option and a weeb special edition now:


>



lol


>


----------



## Markolav

Makahl said:


> There are some impressions on Twitter by Asian users.



Could you link them? I guess they need to be (Google) translated though.


----------



## Makahl

Markolav said:


> Could you link them? I guess they need to be (Google) translated though.



https://media.weibo.cn/article?id=2309404390093245812583

I can't link but just use the search tool and search for "Tanchjim Blues" and you'll get the tweets like that https://twitter.com/align_centre/status/1146838663529000960.

From impressions, it's indeed more energic than Cora.


----------



## randomnin

bemymonkey said:


> [..
> So: Any ideas for a neutral IEM that has significantly better isolation? I'm mostly looking at the Shure lookalikes, since isolation with the SE215/315/425/535 were always fantastic every time I used them (before I discovered ChiFi a week or two ago I was about to buy an SE535).
> [..]


What's your opinion on ZS4's isolation vs. Shure's?


----------



## SoundChoice

crabdog said:


> Never said the C10 sounds bad. But I really dislike people spreading misinformation around. The C10 might have a 'balanced' sound but it is so far from 'neutral' it's not even funny.



Where I come from, a balanced scale is a neutral one. Sorry our different interpretations of words caused you such dislike.


----------



## George Taylor

SoundChoice said:


> Where I come from, a balanced scale is a neutral one. Sorry our different interpretations of words caused you such dislike.


It's one of the more annoying issues I've come across since getting into this hobby. All of the various interpretations of descriptions. There is no rule book for them. And because of that, responses become emotional whether they are meant to be or not. Some one calls something flat sounding. Someone else takes umbrage to that, taking it personally because they love that equipment. Personally, I find the C10 to be flat sounding, and because of that I would refer to them as being more neutral in comparison to other "fun" sounding sets of iems. I don't say it to offend, or to combat others opinions. It's just how I feel about them. I also don't think they sound bad per se. Just not my cup of tea. Kind of like how I feel about the HD650. A little too boring for my liking. Emphasis on MY. Y'all may love it or hate it accordingly.


----------



## peter123

George Taylor said:


> It's one of the more annoying issues I've come across since getting into this hobby. All of the various interpretations of descriptions. There is no rule book for them. And because of that, responses become emotional whether they are meant to be or not. Some one calls something flat sounding. Someone else takes umbrage to that, taking it personally because they love that equipment. Personally, I find the C10 to be flat sounding, and because of that I would refer to them as being more neutral in comparison to other "fun" sounding sets of iems. I don't say it to offend, or to combat others opinions. It's just how I feel about them. I also don't think they sound bad per se. Just not my cup of tea. Kind of like how I feel about the HD650. A little too boring for my liking. Emphasis on MY. Y'all may love it or hate it accordingly.



Well, if you're saying that you find the HD650 to sound neutral that's the first time I've heard them called that.....


----------



## bemymonkey

randomnin said:


> What's your opinion on ZS4's isolation vs. Shure's?



Quite a bit less than the Shures to my ears. Especially at higher frequencies...

They isolate slightly more than the C10 though.


----------



## George Taylor

peter123 said:


> Well, if you're saying that you find the HD650 to sound neutral that's the first time I've heard them called that.....


I'll reply, but don't want to get too far off topic. To me, boring = bland & lifeless. And to further extrapolate, I prefer the DT770 80ohm to them because I find them to be not bland and lifeless. In my limited iem experience, I find the CA10 to be along the boring wavelength. As opposed to say the iBasso IT01. There are obvious variations that go too far on the not boring direction. I found the 1More triple driver to be too bass emphasized. And most if not all of us have run across something that we've found to be too treble happy.


----------



## peter123

George Taylor said:


> I'll reply, but don't want to get too far off topic. To me, boring = bland & lifeless. And to further extrapolate, I prefer the DT770 80ohm to them because I find them to be not bland and lifeless. In my limited iem experience, I find the CA10 to be along the boring wavelength. As opposed to say the iBasso IT01. There are obvious variations that go too far on the not boring direction. I found the 1More triple driver to be too bass emphasized. And most if not all of us have run across something that we've found to be too treble happy.



Although you didn't answer my question I agree with you 100% on the HD650 being boring but one thing it's not is neutral. Honestly, neutral is probably the description most people can agree on but I'd guess that it's always someone making their own vocabulary.

Not much more to discuss, it's just the way things are in this hobby because it's so subjective (for better or worse).


----------



## George Taylor

peter123 said:


> Although you didn't answer my question I agree with you 100% on the HD650 being boring but one thing it's not is neutral. Honestly, neutral is probably the description most people can agree on but I'd guess that it's always someone making their own vocabulary.
> 
> Not much more to discuss, it's just the way things are in this hobby because it's so subjective (for better or worse).


Eh, I guess I'd say you're right. The 650 probably isn't really neutral. That said, I'm not sure how I'd categorize it. Not neutral means (to me) that it must be emphasizing something that is making it not neutral. And I'm not sure what that something is with them. To try to keep this somewhat on topic, them in comparison to the C10. To me, in comparison to most every iem I own, the C10 is neutral. Does that make them neutral on their own?  Maybe not. I also know I don't care for neutral leaning sets. I like a slight boost in the bass & treble, not over the top, but not neutral either. And for my ears, both the C10 & the 650 are lacking in that sound that I prefer.


----------



## Newrookie1 (Aug 11, 2019)

First of all sorry about my english,
Chifi game is so competitive,i need help to choose between ikko oh10 and audiosense t800
I mostly listen to edm and rock 
Thanks in advance


----------



## lgcubana

Newrookie1 said:


> First of all sorry about my english,
> Chifi game is so competitive,i need help to choose between ikko oh10 and audiosense t800
> I mostly listen to edm and rock
> Thanks in advance


I'm still researching the  BQeyz-BQ3, but the 1st review (in the link below) recommends them for EDM
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-bq3.23453/reviews#review-22369


----------



## SoundChoice (Aug 11, 2019)

Newrookie1 said:


> First of all sorry about my english,
> Chifi game is so competitive,i need help to choose between ikko oh10 and audiosense t800
> I mostly listen to edm and rock
> Thanks in advance



Depends on your preferred signature. The Ikko has a dynamic driver and a more "fun" sound, more V-shaped and bass. The T800 is a compilation of 8 Knowles balanced armatures tuned to perfection by a heavenly host of angels guided by the spirit of Leonardo Da Vinci.*

* Leo worked a little bit of bass in given that it's all BA, and to my ears, a very bright almost sibilant over 7k
** and I'm not even treble-sensitive
*** yes, I used a copper cable and foam tips
**** your mileage may vary


----------



## lgcubana (Aug 11, 2019)

SoundChoice said:


> Depends on your preferred signature. *The Ikko is a dynamic driver* and a more "fun" sound, more V-shaped and bass. The T800 is a compilation of 8 Knowles balanced armatures tuned to perfection by a heavenly host of angels guided by the spirit of Leonardo Da Vinci.*
> 
> * Leo worked a little bit of bass in given that it's all BA, and to my ears, a very bright almost sibilant over 7k
> ** and I'm not even treble-sensitive
> ...


The iKKO OH10 has 1BA + 1DD = Hybrid


----------



## Slater (Aug 12, 2019)

Newrookie1 said:


> First of all sorry about my english,
> Chifi game is so competitive,i need help to choose between ikko oh10 and audiosense t800
> I mostly listen to edm and rock
> Thanks in advance





SoundChoice said:


> Depends on your preferred signature. The Ikko has a dynamic driver and a more "fun" sound, more V-shaped and bass. The T800 is a compilation of 8 Knowles balanced armatures tuned to perfection by a heavenly host of angels guided by the spirit of Leonardo Da Vinci.*
> 
> * Leo worked a little bit of bass in given that it's all BA, and to my ears, a very bright almost sibilant over 7k
> ** and I'm not even treble-sensitive
> ...



Also, be aware that Audiosense is working on a hybrid version that will include a dynamic. So you may want to wait for it, as the new hybrid might be a more apples to apples comparison with the ikko oh10.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Yup!...they definitely get better! In sound alone, they're well worth more than the asking price, IMHO!


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifi-bcd-micro-drivers-x10.23872/reviews

my review is up


----------



## Newrookie1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Slater said:


> Also, be aware that Audiosense is working on a hybrid version that will include a dynamic. So you may want to wait for it, as the new hybrid will be a more apples to apples comparison with the ikko oh10.



They confirm a hybird will launch in two months with 200 usd price range but they dont tell the specific driver will use yet


----------



## uncletim

Newrookie1 said:


> First of all sorry about my english,
> Chifi game is so competitive,i need help to choose between ikko oh10 and audiosense t800
> I mostly listen to edm and rock
> Thanks in advance



I have OH10 and not enough sparkle for my ears. I heard the Audiosense T800 and liked it a lot. of course, these are different price range? T800 was great, just missing that DD bass. bass was quite nice tho. please don't go by my ears, they are goofy! I probably would have bought the T800, my place only had a demo, no stock.


----------



## Nimweth

As promised, here is my review of the new BLON BL-03 carbon nanotube single DD IEM:

The BLON BL-03 is a new design single-driver IEM. The earpieces are teardrop-shaped and finished in a highly-polished alloy in a gunmetal colour. The build quality is impressive with a high-quality smooth finish. It comes in a long white box with the IEMs displayed above a plain white box bearing the BLON logo and the acronym, BELIEF – LETMUSICBURN - OPPOTY - NEVERGIVEUP. This box contains a linen-finish pouch with a blue BLON logo and the spare eartips plus some documentation.

The BL-03 features detachable 2-pin cables and a 10mm diameter dynamic driver with a carbon nanotube diaphragm. The supplied cable has tightly curved ear guides and shielded connecting pins. I found this to be uncomfortable to wear and it tended to make the earpieces fall out of my ears. The smooth metal earpieces added to this problem as they failed to supply any grip. In addition, the unusual cone-shaped tips failed to provide a secure fit. I have large ear canals so therefore changed the cable for an 8-core hybrid braided type and installed large Spinfit tips.

The earphones were left burning in for over 50 hours before testing and included tracks of white and pink noise, glide tones and other audio conditioning tracks. After this I used a Hifi Walker H2 DAP with a Fiio A5 amplifier via line out, for evaluation. Initially the presentation was somewhat unbalanced. The bass seemed detached from the rest of the frequency range and mids and treble were very bright with a shrill tonality. I therefore followed the advice of “Let music burn” and “Never give up” and continued with a total of 100 hours burn-in. After this the sound was transformed. I experienced the same thing with the recent CCA A10.

The overall effect was now much more balanced with the midrange somewhat forward and a slightly brighter than neutral treble with good extension. The immediate impression was “fast” and “clean”. The detail retrieval and transient response were very good and the texture was well-rendered. Layering in electronic music was especially good. The balanced nature of this presentation suited most types of music.

Bass

After addressing the fit issues mentioned above, the bass had a very clean tonality with the excellent texture referred to earlier being a prominent quality in this frequency range. Sub-bass was deep and displayed excellent texture and resolution, with this being maintained into the mid-bass. There was little or no bleed into the midrange. “Missing” from the album “Themes” by Vangelis, was a good example. The characteristic synth patches possessed a clean edge and powerful impact. Copland’s “Fanfare for the Common Man” is a perfect test track for evaluating bass performance. In the version by the Eos Orchestra, the bass drum strikes had clean and crisp attack with the rebound of the skin being easy to discern. Timpani had excellent timbre and superb clarity resulting in an exhilarating performance.

Mids

The midrange also displayed good detail and clarity, which allowed spatial cues to be heard clearly. Soundstage was very impressive with stereo imagery also of high quality. As mentioned above, layering was very good. This showed up well in Ray Lynch’s “Tiny Geometries” from his “Deep Breakfast” album. The complex percussive elements danced across the soundstage with the synth layering and accompaniment all combining to provide a perfect backdrop for the lead melody. The whole piece displayed great coherence, no doubt a result of a good single-driver implementation. Vocal performance was impressive, too. Al Stewart’s delicate vocal style came across faithfully in “Time Passages”. Lyrics were clear and well-enunciated and the acoustic guitar and sax solos provided a perfect foil for the vocal line. Holst’s “Moorside Suite”, in a string arrangement conducted by David Lloyd-Jones, was very impressive. The principal melody line and lively counterpoint were clear and crisp and layering was beautifully portrayed. Climaxes had great immediacy with the timbre of the various string sections reproduced accurately.

Treble

The clean, fast response of the BL-03 produced an excellent treble performance. Extension was very good and there were no harsh peaks. Clarity was first-class giving a crystalline quality to the upper register. The dense electronic percussion in Isao Tomita’s “Daphnis and Chloe”, from “The Ravel Album” was a good example of this with each element separate yet well-integrated. At no time did the treble become too dominant, though it has to be said that the overall tonality was brighter than neutral. The delicate fingering of Lavinia Meijer in her harp arrangement of Ludovico Einaudi’s “Le Onde” had a feather-light touch where the finest detail contrasted well with the fast transient attack in the more dynamic passages. The timbre of the harp was very realistic.

Conclusion

The BLON BL-03 is a very impressive single dynamic IEM. If a secure and comfortable fit can be obtained, it is capable of excellent performance. It is well-made and has a notable fast response and clean tonality and an expansive, three-dimensional soundstage. The adoption of a carbon nanotube diaphragm certainly pays dividends with an attractive immediacy and exciting sound, which although not neutral, never gives the impression of anything missing. The general profile is somewhat V-shaped but the lively midrange and bright treble balance out the solid bass resulting in a pleasing balanced effect.


----------



## SweetEars

Nimweth said:


> Clarity was first-class giving a crystalline quality to the upper register.



How do they sound on the music of AR Rahman I provided earlier?


----------



## Nimweth

SweetEars said:


> How do they sound on the music of AR Rahman I provided earlier?


I haven't tried that yet, I was using familiar tracks in my testing. I'll get back to you.


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 12, 2019)

Up for review is the *KB EAR F1 *




*ABOUT KB EAR *and the *F1 *in-ear earphone:
KB is the abbreviation of American professional basketball player ‘Kobe Bryant’. The owner of the company decided to name his new in-ear earphone products after the famous and retired professional basketball player and legend, Kobe Bryant. They started to sell their earphones on April of this year 2019, and are quickly becoming a hot commodity and talk on their current models like the KB EAR KB10 and KB EAR Opal, and now the much talked about F1 for its unique body structure and good looks. The F1 sports only one BA armature per side with the letters “TENHZ” and the numbers “29898” written on it, which makes it interesting to know...do they really sound promising for one BA per side? ...We’ll soon see!
KB also released two other models, the KB EAR KB06 and the TRI I4, which goes under a different name, but more on that next time. The KB EAR earphone company did mention to me that they were not affiliated with any other company and that they are an independent brand. So, let me make the best of it and hope that they are independent, since several models they recently make and sell looks clearly different from other companies with the exception of the KB10.


* Right side PIC's courtesy of KB EAR for KB F1
*SOUND SIGNATURE*:
They have a balanced, but mostly neutral sound signature. The default silicone ear tips gives them a nicely balanced signature, but rolls-off on hi-end details giving them a warmer midrange with more emphasis on lower bass, while swapping them with the supplied star-line silicone ear tips, does better justice by demonstrating better details on top, clearer and brighter midrange, while providing a punchier lower bass. And, all this is coming from one BA armature per side making it the more interesting.




*PACKAGE*:
They carry very simple accessories, which is nothing out of the ordinary that includes a pair of in-ear acrylic/resin housed earphones, detachable cable, extra large and small silicone ear tips, plus extra S-M-L star-line series ear tips, and manual and warranty card all in one small square packaged box.

*NOTICEABLE CHANGES*:
At first, receiving and listening to the KB F1 I was a little disappointed on the lack of details that came out of them from top to bottom, so when I swapped them for star-line ear tips that came in the package that’s when patience paid-off! After burning them in for the usual set time of at least 100 hours they came through fairly well sounding mostly neutral with plenty of clarity and brighter details. So, it’s important to note that the rest of my review also consists of the changes of ear tips for better comfort and openness. So, current ear tips installed for the rest of the test consist of the star-line ear tips installed.
*
 
 

SOUND*:
*BASS*:
The bass is articulate, punchy, and can demonstrate good quality detailed bass with a slight rumble, but not so much in quantity, since it is provided by the same single BA armature, which keeps them from sounding deeper to lower sub-bass levels. But overall, it does keep the arrangement, especially in the whole signature quite technically balanced!

*MIDRANGE*:
The midrange has a fairness of space and clarity, while sounding slightly dry, but coherently clear. Male and female vocals, comes through with ease with good emphasis on range…not sounding too forward or laid back, but just right!

*TREBLE*:
The treble demonstrates good lower and upper peaks without sounding harsh or sibilant, though the treble does roll-off at some point at its highest notes. They do well with most genres while maintaining a good flow of details in most cases.

*SOUNDSTAGE & RESOLUTION*
The KB F1’s soundstage is good, but just average for its price point. They demonstrate a good articulate soundstage and good imaging, though frontal and depth can be better when compared to others I personally own. Resolution is also average, but still gets the job done, IMHO.



* Optional 4 different colors -courtesy of KB EAR for KB F1
*COMPARISONS*:
*Remax RM-600M* -vs- *KB EAR F1*
Remax RM-600M is a single unit with a 2-way BA armature on each side, while the KB F1 is a single BA armature on each side both costing slightly around the same price. So, starting with impressions on the bass both are very similar with a quick punch, but with the RM-600M slightly sounding better technically. They both lack that deep sub-bass rumble, but are on point with balance. The midrange on the KB F1 sounds warm/bright with good coherency, while the RM-600M has better transparency and clarity giving it the edge on more realistic vocals. The highs on the KB F1 are less detailed when compared to the RM-600M’s cleaner and more radiant details getting the F1 to take a step back for its lack of hi-end approach. So, the only thing going for the F1’s are the better looks and detachable cables, IMHO.

*SONY MH755* -vs- *KB EAR F1*
The Sony MH755 has a built in dynamic driver that does wonders while following the Harman Kardon graph with a similar sound signature according to graphs, so let’s see how the F1 compares. The Sony MH755’s bass and lower bass basically out-performs the F1’s light bass punch in quality and quantity as well, while the midrange and treble on the MH755 also sounds technically better, too! Though, the look has to go towards the F1, it doesn’t help the end result of its average sound stage when compared to the much larger sound stage of the MH755. In the end, with the MH755 costing much cheaper and the sound being so much more robust, you probably won’t have to think twice on what’s the better choice. But, then again, if a slightly neutral sound signature is what you’re looking for, plus detachable cables and good looks, then the F1 might be your better choice.

*HiFi BCD* -vs- *KB EAR F1*
Another low costing in-ear earphone that has caught many by surprise for its big sounding micro drivers is the HiFi BCD. And, make no exception; they are incredibly good for its small size! So, how do they compare? Well, let’s just say that the outcome is fairly the same again. The bass and lower bass on the BCD is just much more punchier and energetic, while the midrange and treble sounds more premium and full of exceptional details. Overall, both have “good looks”, but the fact that the BCD cost cheaper and the micro drivers can rival many costlier IEM’s for its balanced-neutral signature, makes them worthy of being the better buy, unless you prefer the F1 for its detachable cables.

*PROS*:
Good overall punchy bass with a nice neutral response, great looks and build quality, better than average detachable cables, and extra star-line silicone ear tips are a plus!

*CONS*:
Not for bass heads, soundstage or resolution can sound average according to the sound source.

*FINAL COMMENTS*:
At this stage, coming out with a single BA unit just to play with the BIG BOYS is a little underwhelming, to say the least! But, for what it’s worth, the good looks and detachable cables shows they’re on the right track! They actually look expensive and unique and that’s hard to ignore, for that matter.

*SPECIAL THANKS*:
Lastly, I want to express my thanks to Wendy from KB EAR for sending the KB F1 in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost is currently around $35 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost. Their official website is http://www.kb-ear.com/ and their other official store for sales can be found at https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5017064.


Hope this review can be of help towards your next purchase...

-Clear


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> Up for review is the *KB EAR F1 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good review. Interesting that your BA is different from mine, which is a 32257 and not 29898!


----------



## Dobrescu George

There are those KB Ear thingies that I made a video about. Not bad, and actually really good in build quality and overall design, but I was not overly impressed with the sound. Seems most reviewers are in agreement about them.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Nimweth said:


> That's a good review. Interesting that your BA is different from mine, which is a 32257 and not 29898!



There may be multiple revisions of those IEMs, if my understanding is correct, which will make reviewing them difficult. I would have suggested them to rename the model or add a rev 2 to the name for every change.


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 13, 2019)

Dobrescu George said:


> There may be multiple revisions of those IEMs, if my understanding is correct, which will make reviewing them difficult. I would have suggested them to rename the model or add a rev 2 to the name for every change.


True!...I really don't know what was going through their minds when they decided to try so many variations, then sell it to the public that way. I think their are 5 different variations now? Who knows! I just like them because they're fashionable, but sound just okay or passable with the right ear tips.


----------



## islubio

Anyone can recommend something that's mid centric and slightly rolled off the top, or something that's close to se535 tuning with mmcx connector in the budget range?


----------



## MrDelicious

islubio said:


> Anyone can recommend something that's mid centric and slightly rolled off the top, or something that's close to se535 tuning with mmcx connector in the budget range?


Not sure what you mean by budget, but maybe GR07 Bass edition?


----------



## islubio

MrDelicious said:


> Not sure what you mean by budget, but maybe GR07 Bass edition?



Budget or anything below 120usd
Anything else beside the gr07? I used to have them when they first came out, they were great but sadly mine failed a little over a year in. And definitely not looking to get another. 

In fact after so many years off headfi, I m quite surprised that they are still so popular


----------



## Dobrescu George

islubio said:


> Anyone can recommend something that's mid centric and slightly rolled off the top, or something that's close to se535 tuning with mmcx connector in the budget range?



What about Shozy Hibiki?


----------



## Markolav (Aug 13, 2019)

I dont know about regular Hibiki but I own Hibiki SE and to my ears the midrange is quite recessed sounding. Treble is definitely rolled-off. Very laid back tone overall.


----------



## peter123

islubio said:


> Anyone can recommend something that's mid centric and slightly rolled off the top, or something that's close to se535 tuning with mmcx connector in the budget range?



Brainwavz B400? I paid $116 for my latest pair on a recent sale....


----------



## HungryPanda (Aug 13, 2019)

￡81.39  48%OFF | NICEHCK DT600 6BA Drive Unit In Ear Earphone 6 Balanced Armature Detachable Detach MMCX Cable HIFI Monitor Earphone DT500 DT300
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/6urfX8wAP


----------



## phixion

Late to the party... damn these sound good.

Spinfits


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 13, 2019)

phixion said:


> Late to the party... damn these sound good.
> 
> Spinfits


CP145?


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> CP145?



The different models fit different sizes of nozzles.   I was mostly using CP100 but then I wished they were slightly wider stems for certain iems so I bought a couple of CP145 that I have not yet used.   I also have a CP800 to try on my DT300 which has the skinny nozzle.

On this page if you scroll down you will see the specs on the CP100 and CP800.  I am trying to find something that compares them all.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32721513220.html

Because they are so expensive I always try my other options first.  I usually just need Spinfits on short nozzled iems because they go in farther.

I first used a Spinfit on my KZ ED16... it was the only thing that gave me a correct fit.  At the time there just happened to be one here in the house having been packaged with an old Dunu that my husband had.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> The different models fit different sizes of nozzles.   I was mostly using CP100 but then I wished they were slightly wider stems for certain iems so I bought a couple of CP145 that I have not yet used.   I also have a CP800 to try on my DT300 which has the skinny nozzle.
> 
> On this page if you scroll down you will see the specs on the CP100 and CP800.  I am trying to find something that compares them all.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I dipped a bit in sh... by purchasing the CP800 with a 2 mm nozzle diameter...but they will fit my Etys...also got the CP100 with the standard 4.5 mm. Expensive...and worth it?

I also order the JVC spiral dots...


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks, I dipped a bit in sh... by purchasing the CP800 with a 2 mm nozzle diameter...but they will fit my Etys...also got the CP100 with the standard 4.5 mm. Expensive...and worth it?
> 
> I also order the JVC spiral dots...



It is worth it when you have an iem that just does not fit or sound right without it.  Having the right tips can make an IEM that you would have just written off as being horrible into one of your best ones  I am lucky because KZ Starlines and some other less expensive options usually work for me. 

In the case of the MH755 the included tips are perfect for me and the bright colors are part of its charm .   This is why I have all four colors, all recabled with different cables.  I am planning to have a red cable put on one of my spares because the red tips that came with my Tanchjim Cora  will look cool with it.... or green tips for a Christmas vibe.


----------



## phixion (Aug 13, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> CP145?



Pretty sure they are the CP100 Large. Bought them a while ago they were in my collection...

I like them because they allow me to push the IEM further in due to the longer stem.

The stock ones aren't bad, size wise the bore on the CP100 is slightly wider but only a touch. I feel like the SpinFits seal better, when I take the IEM out of my ear the silicone on the Spinfit actually turns inside out due to the seal.

I haven't noticed it changing the sound in any way.

The CP100-L come with 3.8mm bore: https://www.spinfiteartip.com/en/product-detail/30

Any bigger I think would just slip off.


----------



## Zerohour88

islubio said:


> Budget or anything below 120usd
> Anything else beside the gr07? I used to have them when they first came out, they were great but sadly mine failed a little over a year in. And definitely not looking to get another.
> 
> In fact after so many years off headfi, I m quite surprised that they are still so popular



usually non-owners who have heard them (or at least seen them recommended time and again as the $100 benchmark), had a few friends that bought GR07 and burned by the crap cable (and connections), so never again. They are really good, no doubt. But, unless you're determined to baby them or something, not recommended for something portable (there's the MMCX version, not sure about that one, or even the price)


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> usually non-owners who have heard them (or at least seen them recommended time and again as the $100 benchmark), had a few friends that bought GR07 and burned by the crap cable (and connections), so never again. They are really good, no doubt. But, unless you're determined to baby them or something, not recommended for something portable (there's the MMCX version, not sure about that one, or even the price)



I agree. From cables that crumble apart to drivers that just die for no reason, I don’t know anyone that’s owned a Vsonic long-term.

It’s almost as if they built a microscopic time bomb in their earphones, and after exactly 12 months it goes off destroying the earphone. Some go off after 6 months.

It’s too bad though; they did a good job tuning their stuff. I just think they gave up when it came to the build quality.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> I agree. From cables that crumble apart to drivers that just die for no reason, I don’t know anyone that’s owned a Vsonic long-term.
> 
> It’s almost as if they built a microscopic time bomb in their earphones, and after exactly 12 months it goes off destroying the earphone. Some go off after 6 months.
> 
> It’s too bad though; they did a good job tuning their stuff. I just think they gave up when it came to the build quality.


the gr07 was good in its day, but no longer competitive in the $100 class--esp. since the the vivo xe800 (by all accounts) has the same guts and costs $15 or so


----------



## Zerohour88

loomisjohnson said:


> the gr07 was good in its day, but no longer competitive in the $100 class--esp. since the the vivo xe800 (by all accounts) has the same guts and costs $15 or so



I wish I could source a legit Vivo XE800, bought 2 but both of them ended up to be fakes (despite the movable nozzles check, opened it up and saw drivers were different, plus sound was way off GR07)


----------



## Tamerlan (Aug 13, 2019)

Кто может сделать обзор сравнение мт100 и magaosi?


----------



## peter123 (Aug 13, 2019)

Here's my thoughts on the Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 Pro for those who might be interested:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tansio-mirai-tsmr-3-pro.23635/reviews#review-22481


----------



## islubio

Slater said:


> I agree. From cables that crumble apart to drivers that just die for no reason, I don’t know anyone that’s owned a Vsonic long-term.
> 
> It’s almost as if they built a microscopic time bomb in their earphones, and after exactly 12 months it goes off destroying the earphone. Some go off after 6 months.
> 
> It’s too bad though; they did a good job tuning their stuff. I just think they gave up when it came to the build quality.




Yup that's how mine died. I remember it being 3-5 days after warranty ended. And suddenly the right driver failed without warning


----------



## Animagus

For people interested in Hidizs MS4, here is my review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22478

Let me know if I can answer any questions for you. Cheers!


----------



## darmanastartes

Tamerlan said:


> Кто может сделать обзор сравнение мт100 и magaosi?


только английский, пожалуйста


----------



## Nimweth (Aug 14, 2019)

I have been evaluating the TRI i4 hybrid IEM recently. This is an interesting model from a new company and like the Tin Hifi T3, ifeatures a DD and a Knowles BA. Below are my impressions of it:

The TRI i4 is a new dual-driver IEM from a new company, featuring an innovative composite diaphragm bass driver paired with a high-quality Knowles balanced armature.

The i4 comes attractively presented in a dark grey box with the TRI logo. Inside the IEMs are displayed with the cable attached and below, a suede (or faux suede) buttoned pouch. Lifting up the inner card reveals the spare eartips which include two foam tips, two further black silicone tips in S and L size (the medium size being pre-installed on the IEMs) and set of three Spinfit-like tips with a yellow medium bore.


The bass driver is a dynamic type featuring a composite bio-cellulose diaphragm coupled with an aluminium-magnesium gold-plated dome. This should ensure a wider frequency range, enabling the crossover frequency to the Knowles armature to be shifted out of the most sensitive area. The earpieces themselves are beautifully constructed from CNC machined aluminium and are finished in an attractive metallic blue colour with a laser-etched TRI logo. The earpieces have channel idenification (hooray!) and a small vent below this marking. There is a further vent for the dynamic driver on the other side of the earpiece. The inner surface of the earpieces is subtly contoured which results in a very comfortable fit. The cable interface is of the MMCX type. Full marks for fit and finish.

I replaced the supplied cable with the one supplied with a silver-plated 8-core cable from KZ due to the fact that the angled connectors tended to force the earpieces out of my ears. The MMCX connectors fitted very securely resulting in a firm connection. I also replaced the pre-fitted tips with my go-to JVC Spiral Dots. Their wide bore and domed profile ensured a good seal in my larger-than-average ear canals!

The earphones were left burning in for 72 hours before testing and included tracks of white and pink noise, glide tones and other audio conditioning tracks. The principal equipment used was a Hifi Walker H2 DAP and Fiio A5 amplifier, via line-out.

The immediate impression was of a beautifully-balanced sound with a sense of refinement. I had experienced this before with the Tin Hifi T3, which also uses a Knowles armature. The overall profile was balanced or neutral, with a solid but reserved bass foundation and clear, detailed treble. The soundstage was very spacious with a pronounced three-dimensional quality. Layering was exceptionally good with densely-scored pieces revealing all their separate elements.

Bass

Though largely flat, the bass reproduction possessed good tonality, with texture particularly well-rendered. In this respect the bass resembled that of the Tin Hifi T3 which was voiced very similarly. The presentation was on the cool side of neutral which emphasised the excellent resolution, but the output did begin to decrease below the 50Hz region. The distinctive sound of the Buchla synthesisers in Suzanne Ciani’s “Birth of Venus” from her album “Seven Waves” was a perfect illustration of this. The texture and impact were impressive, creating a perfect backdrop for the lead melody and the swirling electronic effects, but a little more depth and warmth would have been welcome. There was an attractive natural and unforced quality to the presentation which resulted in a very relaxing listen. However, in more demanding material, the roll-off was more noticeable, for example in Boellmann’s “Suite Gothique” a brutal test of bass. This large-scale French organ piece benefits from a powerful bass and the TRI i4 just fell short. Engaging the bass boost on my Fiio A5 certainly helped to bolster the lowest frequencies and produce a more dynamic sound and that much-needed touch of warmth. The mid-bass had a similar coolness to the lower frequencies, and did not bleed into the mids.

Mids

The absence of bass bleed and the excellent transparency combined to produce an excellently-voiced midrange. With a more tempered treble than the Tin T3, this resulted in a “mid-centric” character. This enabled layering and detail to come to the forefront, and the midrange performance of these i4s was the highlight of their presentation. Clarity was also above average, allowing vocals to really shine. Eva Cassidy’s wonderful “Songbird” was a good example with breath sounds and other subtle cues adding to the realism, enabling all the emotion of the song to come through. The accompaniment was perfectly balanced with the vocals and the whole effect was very enjoyable. The tolling of the bell in Arvo Part’s “Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten” cut through the dense string scoring beautifully with its initial strike particularly well-rendered with a cold metallic timbre. The individual tones of the various string sections were beautifully layered and displayed excellent texture. Camel’s “Selva” from their album “The Single Factor” is an instrumental piece with many layers. The concentrated Prophet 5 synth strings showed good variation with the layering once again beautifully reproduced. Andy Latimer’s superb guitar solo floated over the top impressively with a perfect blend of aggression and subtlety.

Treble

As mentioned above, the treble was voiced more conservatively than in the Tin T3 which displayed a bright tonality. However, this did not detract from the i4’s ability to show detail, clarity and separation, all of which were excellent. Toru Takemitsu’s “Twill by Twilight” is a modern orchestral piece with influences of Debussy, Stravinsky and Ives. In the version by the Pacific Symphony Orchestra, the bright string sonorities and the clean and incisive woodwind tone clusters were superbly clean and clear and added to the atmosphere of the piece. Set against the orchestral accompaniment, this was very impressive and the character of the arrangement was preserved well. “Bhakti Point”, the second album from the late, great Richard Burmer, is an imaginative electronic album featuring his trademark attractive melodies. The title track begins with bright and crystalline percussive elements set against lush synth melodies and powerful drums. The excellent treble performance of the i4s depicted these beautifully while at the same time preserving a perfectly balanced sound picture.

Soundstage

The excellent transparency and clarity of the midrange and treble combined to produce a well-rendered three-dimensional soundstage with spatial and positional information clearly and precisely defined. It was easy to follow an individual instrumental strand even in a complex arrangement. The first movement of Tchaikovsky’s Symphony No.4 was a perfect example. As the lead melody passed between the various woodwind instruments in a flowing fashion, each displayed excellent timbre and was accurately placed within the overall acoustic. Details of production is good recordings were reproduced accurately and added to the enjoyment.

Conclusion

Beautifully crafted and attractively presented with a good range of accessories, the TRI i4 also impressed with its sound quality. The dynamic driver and Knowles BA were very well-integrated. Occasionally a mild peak showed up in the lower treble which, I suspect, may be a crossover artefact, but apart from this, the voicing of the two drivers was very well matched, with the dynamic driver’s cool tonality and slightly reserved response making it sound more like a BA unit. This led to a very well-balanced, neutral presentation across the frequency range and reminded me of a full-range BA drive IEM. This coherence helped the music sound very natural. Unlike some other neutrally-tuned IEMs, the i4 possessed plenty of life and verve in its delivery with an entertaining, dynamic quality which kept me wanting to continue listening. This earphone produced a sound amenable to most genres, except possibly bass-oriented material, but I did find a bass boost on my headphone amplifier very effective in these cases. The i4 is an excellent maiden product from a new company and I look forward to their next release with enthusiasm.


----------



## islubio

Nimweth said:


> I have been evaluating the TRI i4 hybrid IEM recently. This is an interesting model from a new company and like the Tin Hifi T3, ifeatures a DD and a Knowles BA. Below are my impressions of it:
> 
> The TRI i4 is a new dual-driver IEM from a new company, featuring an innovative composite diaphragm bass driver paired with a high-quality Knowles balanced armature.
> 
> ...




Nice detailed review! Sounds like something I would get. How would u compare these with the c16? 

As I am looking for something more mid centric for vocals and relax listening.


----------



## Nimweth

islubio said:


> Nice detailed review! Sounds like something I would get. How would u compare these with the c16?
> 
> As I am looking for something more mid centric for vocals and relax listening.


Yes, this is a good mid-centric IEM. The C16 is more analytical and brighter in the treble, but the bass is comparable. The i4 is more genre-friendly though and possesses a little more variation.


----------



## FastAndClean

Nimweth said:


> Yes, this is a good mid-centric IEM. The C16 is more analytical and brighter in the treble, but the bass is comparable. The i4 is more genre-friendly though and possesses a little more variation.


so the mids are not shouty and rough?


----------



## islubio

Nimweth said:


> Yes, this is a good mid-centric IEM. The C16 is more analytical and brighter in the treble, but the bass is comparable. The i4 is more genre-friendly though and possesses a little more variation.




Now only to decide blue or gold hmm..


----------



## Nimweth

FastAndClean said:


> so the mids are not shouty and rough?


Not at all. They are clean, clear and well detailed as explained in my review.


----------



## islubio (Aug 14, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> Not at all. They are clean, clear and well detailed as explained in my review.


 
Hope they are worth my 50USD!


----------



## Nimweth

islubio said:


> Hope they are worth my 50USD!


I hope you like them, but perhaps do some more research before committing to the purchase!


----------



## islubio

Nimweth said:


> I hope you like them, but perhaps do some more research before committing to the purchase!



Haha I definitely did. Was looking for something more mid centric to compliment what I am used to hearing/liking. The moment u posted these, I felt they look familiar! And remember seeing a review on them. Now that both(only 2 reviews that I can find) of u mentioned it being mid centric and the price is so affordable where I am located. I decided to give them a try.


----------



## Nimweth

islubio said:


> Haha I definitely did. Was looking for something more mid centric to compliment what I am used to hearing/liking. The moment u posted these, I felt they look familiar! And remember seeing a review on them. Now that both(only 2 reviews that I can find) of u mentioned it being mid centric and the price is so affordable where I am located. I decided to give them a try.


Great! I don't think you will be disappointed!


----------



## thesheik137 (Aug 14, 2019)

+1 for the DQ4.

I have been on an absolute ChiFi tear in recent months, purchasing several hyped iems -  P1, T800, S8F, S8P, FH7. All have been great, however, DQ4 has impressed from the very start more than the rest. When talking about value for money it gives the most in the package compared to the rest and especially at it's price (180?What).

The tunable switches give it a versatility unlike any other. Not that they make a huge difference, but since the sound signature, texture and separation are already so good as an all-rounder iem in the stock tuning, the switches just take it a level further. Bear in mind I am still in the honeymoon period of the first 48hrs, but I think these are real keepers and very difficult to fault in anyway.


----------



## thejoker13

thesheik137 said:


> +1 for the DQ4.
> 
> I have been on an absolute ChiFi tear in recent months, purchasing several hyped iems -  P1, T800, S8F, S8P, FH7. All have been great, however, DQ4 has impressed from the very start more than the rest. When talking about value for money it gives the most in the package compared to the rest and especially at it's price (180?What).
> 
> The tunable switches give it a versatility unlike any other. Not that they make a huge difference, but since the sound signature, texture and separation are already so good as an all-rounder iem in the stock tuning, the switches just take it a level further. Bear in mind I am still in the honeymoon period of the first 48hrs, but I think these are real keepers and very difficult to fault in anyway.


I completely agree. The DQ4 took me by surprise and I fall more in love with them by the day. They truly are something special!


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 14, 2019)

@thesheik137 what does magaosi dq4 better then the others you have in your arsenal.. I see you have the audiosense t800 which I also have.. can you compare with that iem too which I think its important with my buying decision ... can you give a short comparison and are they very bright iem like audiosense t800 I want to avoid that?


----------



## thejoker13

I would also be very interested in a DQ4 and T800 comparison. I've been interested in the T800 but have been apprehensive about getting them because I feel they maybe too bright for me, being that I'm somewhat treble sensitive.


----------



## thesheik137

I can do a T800 v DQ4 comparison for sure, just need some more time with DQ4.

In terms brightness and detail+layering in the high mid/treble, the T800 is superior. But it
almost has too much more in comparison, to the point where it can sound dry and be fatiguing.


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 14, 2019)

The audiosense t800 is just too Bright i dont have much treble issues.. I am just used too darker signatures.. Maybe magaosi dq4 is a bit darker then t800  which i consider without losing much details compared to t800.. Thats why i ask @thesheik137


----------



## thesheik137

zazaboy said:


> The audiosense t800 is just too Bright i dont have much treble issues.. I am just used too darker signatures.. Maybe magaosi dq4 is a bit darker then t800  which i consider without losing much details compared to t800.. Thats why i ask @thesheik137



Yeah, well in that case DQ4 is definitely "darker" than the T800. I myself am not very treble sensitive and enjoy the T800s brightness because there are no peaks whatsoever, but the quantity of detail can overwhelm on certain tracks.

DQ4 impresses me because it is able to maintain a level of mid smoothness and treble detail/clarity, even with dual dynamic drivers. Also the fact that there is nearly zero bass-bleed into the mids and the layering is so good with only 2 BAs is also very interesting. Much credit is due to the Magaosi team's crossover design for this IEM because it could have gone wrong in many ways. For example, the FH7 is a great IEM on its own, but in comparison to the DQ4 the bass is boomier and bleeds in to mids a bit and high mid/treble can sound a little peaky.


----------



## zazaboy

@thesheik137 oke thanks for explaining much thanks appreciate the info and comparison..


----------



## 1clearhead

thesheik137 said:


> +1 for the DQ4.
> 
> I have been on an absolute ChiFi tear in recent months, purchasing several hyped iems -  P1, T800, S8F, S8P, FH7. All have been great, however, DQ4 has impressed from the very start more than the rest. When talking about value for money it gives the most in the package compared to the rest and especially at it's price (180?What).
> 
> The tunable switches give it a versatility unlike any other. Not that they make a huge difference, but since the sound signature, texture and separation are already so good as an all-rounder iem in the stock tuning, the switches just take it a level further. Bear in mind I am still in the honeymoon period of the first 48hrs, but I think these are real keepers and very difficult to fault in anyway.


+1 I've been enjoying them all summer long, since you could pick-out the different tunings flowing from the BA to dynamic drivers. Best of both worlds! It's like purchasing two separate and pristine IEM's and mending them into one! These are really hard to beat for their asking price. When I wrote my review on the DQ4, it was one of my most memorable and enjoyable reviews, yet!

-Clear


----------



## islubio

thesheik137 said:


> I can do a T800 v DQ4 comparison for sure, just need some more time with DQ4.
> 
> In terms brightness and detail+layering in the high mid/treble, the T800 is superior. But it
> almost has too much more in comparison, to the point where it can sound dry and be fatiguing.




Same reason why I was looking for something with more mids and little rolled of treble for a more relax listening. The T800 kinda just packs too much details into the ears!


----------



## Nimweth

KBEAR KB06 coming next!


----------



## Nabillion_786

thesheik137 said:


> Yeah, well in that case DQ4 is definitely "darker" than the T800. I myself am not very treble sensitive and enjoy the T800s brightness because there are no peaks whatsoever, but the quantity of detail can overwhelm on certain tracks.
> 
> DQ4 impresses me because it is able to maintain a level of mid smoothness and treble detail/clarity, even with dual dynamic drivers. Also the fact that there is nearly zero bass-bleed into the mids and the layering is so good with only 2 BAs is also very interesting. Much credit is due to the Magaosi team's crossover design for this IEM because it could have gone wrong in many ways. For example, the FH7 is a great IEM on its own, but in comparison to the DQ4 the bass is boomier and bleeds in to mids a bit and high mid/treble can sound a little peaky.


Out of the 2 which one would be your pick for the best vocals both male and female? I like my vocals full and clear without sounding recessed or too warm.


----------



## Nimweth

SweetEars said:


> How do they sound on the music of AR Rahman I provided earlier?


Sorry it's taken so long but I have been testing the TRI i4 and writing a review. I listened to Kaathu Kaathu.. The string intro had excellent texture, the multi tracked female vocals were nicely spread left to right. The stringed bass and Asian percussion were clear and well defined  The image possessed good width and depth and the solo female vocal displayed good height as well. Treble was clean and sparkly. I could follow all the elements of the production very easily. I hope that helps. Do bear in mind that you will need a replacement cable (if you do not already have one) and you'll need to do some serious tip rolling!


----------



## SweetEars

Nimweth said:


> Sorry it's taken so long but I have been testing the TRI i4 and writing a review. I listened to Kaathu Kaathu.. The string intro had excellent texture, the multi tracked female vocals were nicely spread left to right. The stringed bass and Asian percussion were clear and well defined  The image possessed good width and depth and the solo female vocal displayed good height as well. Treble was clean and sparkly. I could follow all the elements of the production very easily. I hope that helps. Do bear in mind that you will need a replacement cable (if you do not already have one) and you'll need to do some serious tip rolling!


thanks 

and how about this ?


----------



## Nimweth

SweetEars said:


> thanks
> 
> and how about this ?



I will listen to them and report back when I have time.


----------



## crabdog

Here are my thoughts on the Peacock P1. Beautiful hand-painted shells and good overall value imo.
https://primeaudio.org/peacock-audio-p1-review/


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Hello guys, which seems to have the best bass and a good price today on Chinese in ear? I was out of these discussions for a good time...
Thanks at advance


----------



## peter123

rafaelroxalot said:


> Hello guys, which seems to have the best bass and a good price today on Chinese in ear? I was out of these discussions for a good time...
> Thanks at advance



The best bass I've heard (quantity/quality ratio) is the LZ A6. They've seen to have dropped well below $250 which is just ridiculous for what they offer.


----------



## baskingshark

rafaelroxalot said:


> Hello guys, which seems to have the best bass and a good price today on Chinese in ear? I was out of these discussions for a good time...
> Thanks at advance



I like the bass quantity and quality on the TFZ No. 3 (regular), best bass in the IEMs I have IMHO. It can be gotten about 85 - 90 USD during sales. It is one level lesser than real basshead levels, YMMV.


----------



## crabdog

rafaelroxalot said:


> Hello guys, which seems to have the best bass and a good price today on Chinese in ear? I was out of these discussions for a good time...
> Thanks at advance


How would you define "best" bass?


----------



## DynamicEars

I haven't found any best bass in chi-fi yet, not in moondrop KP nor TFZ no 3 etc to match my criteria of best bass like my sony EX1000 or even sony IER M7 (yes BA bass but still better than some DDs there). texture, body, depth, speed decay, coherence. Forgive me, my criteria for bass are much more complicated than trebles.
Sub bass have to be bigger than mid bass but not overwhelming, bass notes should be heard separately, have dynamic attack and gone at perfect time, kick drums should be full at attack punch and gone nicely, rumbles should be not bleeding and overshadowing other frequencies. Sub bass, mid bass, upper bass shouldn't disturb other territories (not bleeds) and just give lower mids enough warmness but keep mids clear. Bass shouldn't boomy and muddy also. See? I hate myself too for very picky about bass.


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> I haven't found any best bass in chi-fi yet, not in moondrop KP nor TFZ no 3 etc to match my criteria of best bass like my sony EX1000 or even sony IER M7 (yes BA bass but still better than some DDs there). texture, body, depth, speed decay, coherence. Forgive me, my criteria for bass are much more complicated than trebles.
> Sub bass have to be bigger than mid bass but not overwhelming, bass notes should be heard separately, have dynamic attack and gone at perfect time, kick drums should be full at attack punch and gone nicely, rumbles should be not bleeding and overshadowing other frequencies. Sub bass, mid bass, upper bass shouldn't disturb other territories (not bleeds) and just give lower mids enough warmness but keep mids clear. Bass shouldn't boomy and muddy also. See? I hate myself too for very picky about bass.



Haha with your strict criteria I don't think any sub $100 CHIFI budget IEM can live up to it! Maybe in a few years time, the way the CHIFI companies are evolving.

I've heard many great reviews about the IER M7 BA's bass trumping some DDs. Would definitely like to try it out some day.


----------



## rodel808

rafaelroxalot said:


> Hello guys, which seems to have the best bass and a good price today on Chinese in ear? I was out of these discussions for a good time...
> Thanks at advance



Zhiyin Z5000. Dark sounding iem but the bass prowess is incredible.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Haha with your strict criteria I don't think any sub $100 CHIFI budget IEM can live up to it! Maybe in a few years time, the way the CHIFI companies are evolving.
> 
> I've heard many great reviews about the IER M7 BA's bass trumping some DDs. Would definitely like to try it out some day.



Yeah but if there is one i also want to chip in, for my wireless on the go with bt20 for rough use. Temporary using tfz no 3, its quite good for the price like you've said but with that mid bass bleed. Waiting for next bqeyz spring 1 and audiosense hybrid..

Yes definitely you have to try M7/M9 mate! i wont miss ex1000 bass if not just differences with moving air feeling that definitely cant be produced with BAs, but sound wise, texture everything they can compete with better decay speed of course. I prefer M7/M9 bass than andromeda too. Others also mentioned the same.


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> Yeah but if there is one i also want to chip in, for my wireless on the go with bt20 for rough use. Temporary using tfz no 3, its quite good for the price like you've said but with that mid bass bleed. Waiting for next bqeyz spring 1 and audiosense hybrid..
> 
> Yes definitely you have to try M7/M9 mate! i wont miss ex1000 bass if not just differences with moving air feeling that definitely cant be produced with BAs, but sound wise, texture everything they can compete with better decay speed of course. I prefer M7/M9 bass than andromeda too. Others also mentioned the same.



Am also looking forward to the BQEYZ spring 1 and Audiosense hybrid 1DD + 2 BA. The latter is supposedly tuned similarly to the Audiosense T800 and is due for release within the next 2 months.
Also TRN V90 is apparently coming out next week, and CCA C12 and KZ terminator are releasing soon. 
Argggg I need to sell a kidney to fund this CHIFI addiction.


----------



## loomisjohnson

a third (and hopefully final) evaluation of the moondrop kanas pro has been posted on the green blog along with many new music picks


----------



## Nimweth

SweetEars said:


> thanks
> 
> and how about this ?



I listened to the violin piece. BLON BL-03 gives a dynamic very fast presentation. Just like the Kaathu piece, the stereo imaging was excellent and there was lots of detail. I was impressed. At the moment the BL 03 is right up there with my favourite IEMs.


----------



## SoundChoice

thesheik137 said:


> +1 for the DQ4.
> 
> I have been on an absolute ChiFi tear in recent months, purchasing several hyped iems -  P1, T800, S8F, S8P, FH7. All have been great, however, DQ4 has impressed from the very start more than the rest. When talking about value for money it gives the most in the package compared to the rest and especially at it's price (180?What).
> 
> The tunable switches give it a versatility unlike any other. Not that they make a huge difference, but since the sound signature, texture and separation are already so good as an all-rounder iem in the stock tuning, the switches just take it a level further. Bear in mind I am still in the honeymoon period of the first 48hrs, but I think these are real keepers and very difficult to fault in anyway.



I have the T800 and find it a bit bright for my tastes. How does the FH7 compare?


----------



## thesheik137

thesheik137 said:


> For example, the FH7 is a great IEM on its own, but in comparison to the DQ4 the bass is boomier and bleeds in to mids a bit and high mid/treble can sound a little peaky.


----------



## SweetEars

Nimweth said:


> I listened to the violin piece. BLON BL-03 gives a dynamic very fast presentation. Just like the Kaathu piece, the stereo imaging was excellent and there was lots of detail. I was impressed. At the moment the BL 03 is right up there with my favourite IEMs.


I am not sure if the recording quality ( as usual AR Rahman rocks in this) played a part?


----------



## Nimweth

SweetEars said:


> I am not sure if the recording quality ( as usual AR Rahman rocks in this) played a part?


Yes, the recording quality is great, but the point is, the BLON BL-03 manages to preserve that and convey it to the listener. Hopefully with as little missing as possible!


----------



## SweetEars

Nimweth said:


> I listened to the violin piece. BLON BL-03 gives a dynamic very fast presentation. Just like the Kaathu piece, the stereo imaging was excellent and there was lots of detail. I was impressed. At the moment the BL 03 is right up there with my favourite IEMs.



Then try this u will be impressed >> released in 1994 by Rahman


----------



## SweetEars

Nimweth said:


> Yes, the recording quality is great, but the point is, the BLON BL-03 manages to preserve that and convey it to the listener. Hopefully with as little missing as possible!


if I told u that the discman earphones in the early 90s listening to this violin piece in discman  from the same time period actually were better than the chi-fi Iems...


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 16, 2019)

@SweetEars  srry but most of the tracks are compressed even on spotify they are bad mastered dont expect it to be sound good.. and i recommend a v-shape iem for these songs


----------



## SweetEars

zazaboy said:


> @SweetEars  srry but most of the tracks are compressed even on spotify they are bad mastered dont expect it to be sound good.. and i recommend a v-shape iem for these songs


I am aware of that...


----------



## zazaboy

If you want a reference track use this 



To test your iems


----------



## islubio

zazaboy said:


> If you want a reference track use this
> 
> 
> 
> To test your iems




I just can't help getting distracted by how her hair keeps landing on her string when the wind blows lol


----------



## zazaboy

This track sound fantastic on good iems


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 16, 2019)

@SweetEars i recommend to buy this iem first

https://www.amazon.com/JBL-T205-Headphone-One-Button-Remote/dp/B07PDNN68X

Its not chi-fi .. This iem will handle greatly that type of tracks.. Just try this iem first if its in your budget


----------



## mbwilson111

zazaboy said:


> @SweetEars i recommend to buy this iem first
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/JBL-T205-Headphone-One-Button-Remote/dp/B07PDNN68X
> 
> Its not chi-fi .. This iem will handle greatly that type of tracks.. Just try this iem first if its in your budget



That is not an IEM.  It is an earpod.  I do have a couple of pods which are comfortable and sound good.


----------



## thejoker13

zazaboy said:


> If you want a reference track use this
> 
> 
> 
> To test your iems



Thanks for sharing! They just gained a new fan in me. 
I tested the track with my favorite 3 iem's (in my signature) and was especially impressed with how it sounded on the TFZ king Ltd's. The instrument separation was fantastic, and wow oh wow did it sound great at the 2:34 mark. It's almost like the Ltd were made for that style of music. Thanks again Zaza for introducing me to an artist in a genre I don't generally listen to.


----------



## SweetEars

zazaboy said:


> @SweetEars i recommend to buy this iem first
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/JBL-T205-Headphone-One-Button-Remote/dp/B07PDNN68X
> 
> Its not chi-fi .. This iem will handle greatly that type of tracks.. Just try this iem first if its in your budget


thanks for the recommendation... How is this unique?


----------



## rafaelroxalot

peter123 said:


> The best bass I've heard (quantity/quality ratio) is the LZ A6. They've seen to have dropped well below $250 which is just ridiculous for what they offer.



Right, but 250$ too much for me in Brazil. Any on lower value?



baskingshark said:


> I like the bass quantity and quality on the TFZ No. 3 (regular), best bass in the IEMs I have IMHO. It can be gotten about 85 - 90 USD during sales. It is one level lesser than real basshead levels, YMMV.


Great, i will see these ones



crabdog said:


> How would you define "best" bass?



Difficult question lol



DynamicEars said:


> I haven't found any best bass in chi-fi yet, not in moondrop KP nor TFZ no 3 etc to match my criteria of best bass like my sony EX1000 or even sony IER M7 (yes BA bass but still better than some DDs there). texture, body, depth, speed decay, coherence. Forgive me, my criteria for bass are much more complicated than trebles.
> Sub bass have to be bigger than mid bass but not overwhelming, bass notes should be heard separately, have dynamic attack and gone at perfect time, kick drums should be full at attack punch and gone nicely, rumbles should be not bleeding and overshadowing other frequencies. Sub bass, mid bass, upper bass shouldn't disturb other territories (not bleeds) and just give lower mids enough warmness but keep mids clear. Bass shouldn't boomy and muddy also. See? I hate myself too for very picky about bass.


Very good description of a good bass



rodel808 said:


> Zhiyin Z5000. Dark sounding iem but the bass prowess is incredible.



Right, i will see, i'm sensitive to treble, like more warm sound with bass, not muddy, but not bright.


----------



## DocHoliday (Aug 18, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> To test your iems




That "Simply Three" track is rich in detail from top to bottom on the KB10. 

TOP TO BOTTOM!


Personally, I find that the CCA A10/KB Ear KB10 sound fantastic with natural instruments and they sound lousy with newer electronic music and/or instruments. 




 

The bass response is laughable on electronic tracks but its full bodied and rich on the "Simply Three" track above. Lower frequencies come through with perfect weight, attack and decay.




Spoiler



Natural bass response between the twenty-five second mark and one minute mark





 Remastered (track electronically molested by so called "sound engineers")
                                    (more sibilance, less bass)






KB10 review coming soon.


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 17, 2019)

@SweetEars the iem i posted is not treble heavy and not so bright.. with maintaining good details so its gonna be fine just put your tracks on it will even play compressed tunes just fine just use 320kps minimal.. its a allrounder so you can put every genre or music on it.. its smarter to begin with familiar signature you like.. and goes well with your tracks am i right?


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 17, 2019)

thejoker13 said:


> Thanks for sharing! They just gained a new fan in me.
> I tested the track with my favorite 3 iem's (in my signature) and was especially impressed with how it sounded on the TFZ king Ltd's. The instrument separation was fantastic, and wow oh wow did it sound great at the 2:34 mark. It's almost like the Ltd were made for that style of music. Thanks again Zaza for introducing me to an artist in a genre I don't generally listen to.



Well i have more tunes like that if you like it i can post more.. if you want to test your iems.. i use the tracks to test the iems mostly..


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a video about the TP10


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 17, 2019)

Here are some reference tracks i use for my iems for testing purposes..

I would like to hear which iems excel in this type of songs enjoy...


----------



## SweetEars

the micro hifi bcd items have developed a fault... the right side is louder than the left...poor quality...


----------



## SuperLuigi

SweetEars said:


> the micro hifi bcd items have developed a fault... the right side is louder than the left...poor quality...



It seems like lots of people had issues with those headphones. I'm glad I skipped over them. 

After my recent headphone purge, I'm trying to be more selective with my purchases and I'm really happy with my recent round of budget stuff. I'm looking forward to spending a few months just enjoying the equipment I own.


----------



## harry501501

crabdog said:


> Here are my thoughts on the Peacock P1. Beautiful hand-painted shells and good overall value imo.
> https://primeaudio.org/peacock-audio-p1-review/



Baby Peacock 1s


----------



## groucho69

zazaboy said:


> Here are some reference tracks i use for my iems for testing purposes..
> 
> I would like to hear which iems excel in this type of songs enjoy...




Add this


----------



## groucho69

and this


----------



## groucho69

*Recorded*‎: ‎March–April 1979
*Released*‎: ‎27 July 1979


----------



## George Taylor

I'll try posting, but will start with asking forgiveness for my ignorance in this topic. I started my trip into this hobby with mainly over ear models. Figured that no iem could compare. Have more recently been converted. Started with a couple of Fiio models, and have moved on from there. I still love my F5, but found the F9 pro to be too sibilant. Most recent buys were the KZ ZSN pro, the CCA C10, and the ZST. Could not get a good fit with the ZST and have pretty much given up on them. Love the ZSN Pro, but find the C10 to be a little boring and flat. Not bad, just not to my taste. So, onto my most recent buys. Just got in tonight the KB EAR F1, and a couple that are banned from discussion here. Immediately put the F1 together and am listening right now. Nice if slightly dark. Hard to believe that something so small could transport such depth of music to the ears. I am blessed with the iFi Black Label Micro, so it may influence my impressions when I try things. Later I will try the F1 out of my phone alone. For right now though, I'm very happy with them.


----------



## SweetEars

SuperLuigi said:


> It seems like lots of people had issues with those headphones. I'm glad I skipped over them.
> 
> After my recent headphone purge, I'm trying to be more selective with my purchases and I'm really happy with my recent round of budget stuff. I'm looking forward to spending a few months just enjoying the equipment I own.


strange the BCD went back to normal .... I had the problem when watching a 2 hr movie...


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

SweetEars said:


> the micro hifi bcd items have developed a fault... the right side is louder than the left...poor quality...


I could tell they were poor quality by looking at online photos.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

SuperLuigi said:


> After my recent headphone purge, I'm trying to be more selective with my purchases and I'm really happy with my recent round of budget stuff. I'm looking forward to spending a few months just enjoying the equipment I own.


Which iems do you like that you just bought?


----------



## thejoker13

zazaboy said:


> Well i have more tunes like that if you like it i can post more.. if you want to test your iems.. i use the tracks to test the iems mostly..


Yes, I love finding new music to test my gear.


----------



## thejoker13

zazaboy said:


> Here are some reference tracks i use for my iems for testing purposes..
> 
> I would like to hear which iems excel in this type of songs enjoy...



I'm going to try these out and then post some impressions with several of my items. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## snip3r77

Anyone with the **** ****. what tips are you guys using? Thanks


----------



## superuser1

snip3r77 said:


> Anyone with the **** ****. what tips are you guys using? Thanks


Spiral dots were the best out of the ones i tried.. I also remember @peter123 having iterated the same thing when i asked this very question ages ago.


----------



## snip3r77

superuser1 said:


> Spiral dots were the best out of the ones i tried.. I also remember @peter123 having iterated the same thing when i asked this very question ages ago.



Ok Thanks


----------



## Slater

superuser1 said:


> Spiral dots were the best out of the ones i tried.. I also remember @peter123 having iterated the same thing when i asked this very question ages ago.





snip3r77 said:


> Ok Thanks



I use Auvios


----------



## 1clearhead

rafaelroxalot said:


> Right, but 250$ too much for me in Brazil. Any on lower value?
> 
> 
> Great, i will see these ones
> ...


Easy pick would be the *KZ ZS7*.  
Low price to performance ratio with quality housing of units. Low sub-bass extends nicely while maintaining excellent midrange and treble correlation without sounding harsh or sibilant. The detachable cables can easily be exchanged for better quality cables.

Hope this helps...

-Clear


----------



## BadReligionPunk

snip3r77 said:


> Anyone with the **** ****. what tips are you guys using? Thanks


I also settled on auvios.


----------



## mochill

You guys need the fender sureseal tip


----------



## Ziggomatic

snip3r77 said:


> Anyone with the **** ****. what tips are you guys using? Thanks



KZ Starlines for me.


----------



## baskingshark

Ziggomatic said:


> KZ Starlines for me.



I use KZ starlines with my **** too.
Anything is better than the stock red flange tips it came with lol.


----------



## SuperLuigi

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Which iems do you like that you just bought?



Currently I'm enjoy my Sony mh755, semarch cnt1 and my not so IEM, Koss KPH30i, which i know is off topic, but wow do these sound amazing for  the price.  Just top quality stuff.


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> You guys need the fender sureseal tip



Can they be purchased separately? I thought they only come with some of their IEMs.


----------



## bemymonkey

Some quick feedback - I ordered the ZS10 Pro because of your recommendations here and have been using them for monitoring - guitar only so far. I have foam tips on there and the isolation is just sufficient for playing with a not particularly quiet drummer.

I've also been using the C10 with foam tips - isolation is a bit less than the ZS10, but still sufficient if you don't play with the drummer from hell.

And guess what? I LOVE the balanced V sound signature on both of them. Don't know if I'll be able to go back to a truly neutral IEM after this. The upper mids on both models are brought forward with foam tips as opposed to silicone tips, and they provide more than enough definition in the upper midrange for me to hear my guitar very well in the mix, even if I don't have a separate aux send for monitoring.

The entire mix sounds nice and detailed, but also thick and chunky. The slight lack of isolation that I thought would bother me lets a little sound from my amp bleed through, thickening up the guitar sound in general and making everything sound like awesomeness.


I feel like a C16 or AS16 may be too anaemic in the bass department after these... I'll have to order at least the C16 regardless though - let's see how long I can stave off my curiosity.


So thanks for all your suggestions and help so far guys and gals! You've made me quite happy


----------



## baskingshark

bemymonkey said:


> Some quick feedback - I ordered the ZS10 Pro because of your recommendations here and have been using them for monitoring - guitar only so far. I have foam tips on there and the isolation is just sufficient for playing with a not particularly quiet drummer.
> 
> I've also been using the C10 with foam tips - isolation is a bit less than the ZS10, but still sufficient if you don't play with the drummer from hell.
> 
> ...



That's good to hear friend (no pun intended). Ever since I discovered the CHIFI world I have never used a pure neutral IEM for stage monitoring too and it suits me fine with their usual V shaped sound signature. I always felt stage monitoring for me required more definition in the lowest and highest frequencies to know what the rest of the band is doing, YMMV.

The C16 and AS16 will probably have less bass than ZS10 Pro, but does your band setup allow you to EQ certain frequencies? Those two may have a more analytical signature for details, so it might be worth a try for stage monitoring.

Also there are a few anticipated CHIFI IEMs coming out over the next few weeks (CCA C12, KZ terminator, TRN V90, BQEYZ spring 1, Audiosense hybrid), so they might turn out to be better than the above stuff we were recommending you. Hang on to your wallet lol.


----------



## bemymonkey

I can EQ anything I want, I habe my own submixer and an entire rack of stuff I can hook up including parametric EQs. So far I haven't needed to use any of it at all, which is super impressive to me 

As for the new releases... Oh God. I'd better go check for cash under my mattress


----------



## Nimweth

superuser1 said:


> Spiral dots were the best out of the ones i tried.. I also remember @peter123 having iterated the same thing when i asked this very question ages ago.


+1 for Spiral Dots!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Delete


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

snip3r77 said:


> Ok Thanks



I use Whirlwinds with them


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> Can they be purchased separately? I thought they only come with some of their IEMs.


Yes they can now


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> Yes they can now



Awesome! Do you happen to have a link? Thanks


----------



## Animagus (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey guys! Here is my Tanchjim Oxygen review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22498

 If you have it, how do you like it?


----------



## Nailzs

1clearhead said:


> Easy pick would be the *KZ ZS7*.
> Low price to performance ratio with quality housing of units. Low sub-bass extends nicely while maintaining excellent midrange and treble correlation without sounding harsh or sibilant. The detachable cables can easily be exchanged for better quality cables.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> ...


How good can the KZ ZS7 be when it's not listed on the official KZ store on AliExpress? Looks like its been discontinued.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nailzs said:


> How good can the KZ ZS7 be when it's not listed on the official KZ store on AliExpress? Looks like its been discontinued.



**** EU say to me that is a limited edition to 3000 products.
And official store was not in the lot of seller approved for this product.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nailzs said:


> How good can the KZ ZS7 be when it's not listed on the official KZ store on AliExpress? Looks like its been discontinued.



It never was on that store as far as I know.It was marketed differently.


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 18, 2019)

Nailzs said:


> How good can the KZ ZS7 be when it's not listed on the official KZ store on AliExpress? Looks like its been discontinued.


Limited to 3000? It was marketed differently, I guess? Or, according to other head-fier's recent statements? ...I don't make them, I just write about them.


----------



## Slater

Nailzs said:


> How good can the KZ ZS7 be when it's not listed on the official KZ store on AliExpress? Looks like its been discontinued.



It was not an official KZ release. They made it for, and sold it exclusively through, 1 seller. That's why you can't get it from most places (including KZ themselves).


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> Easy pick would be the *KZ ZS7*.
> Low price to performance ratio with quality housing of units. Low sub-bass extends nicely while maintaining excellent midrange and treble correlation without sounding harsh or sibilant. The detachable cables can easily be exchanged for better quality cables.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> ...


I agree! I'm using a silver plated upgrade cable and medium Spiral Dots. Still one of my top IEMs.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> It was not an official KZ release. They made it for, and sold it exclusively through, 1 seller. That's why you can't get it from most places (including KZ themselves).



Wow, that's a strange one. Might get it now lol.


----------



## Slater (Aug 18, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> Wow, that's a strange one. Might get it now lol.



KZ has done it before.

The green ZSR was a KZ sold exclusively through Gearbest. They also have a few IEMs sold with non-KZ private labeling for KB Ear, Tripowin, and QKZ. I also suspect there are many other earphones, made by KZ but sold via private labels, that we don’t even know about.

As far as getting it now, I would. Besides the ZS7 being an excellent IEM worthy of purchase, it would have been produced in limited quantities for the seller (as determined by the seller’s purchase contract). Once it’s gone, it will be gone.


----------



## chinmie (Aug 19, 2019)

i bought the Tin T2 Pro and KZ ZS10 Pro yesterday. the ZS10 Pro is not bad, per se.. it's nothing special for me personally. i just don't see me would be using it often, and it doesn't bring anything new or better to what i already have, so that one would be put to sell in the near future.

the T2 Pro however...
i had the chance to try it before and loved it, but refrain from purchasing because i had the original T2 once already (and sold it), and i want to try other things.
but yesterday i finally buckled and bought it, and I'm really pleased.
i sold my old T2 because as much as i loved the overall sound, the treble is too uncooked, brittle, and too much. the T2 Pro solves my gripes of the T2. even though the treble remains high volume, but to me it sounds more resolving..but not to the point of "too polished it became unexciting" like the T3.
it still is as aggressive sounding like the T2, but more extended.
i havent done it, but i bet the T2 Pro is easier to tame with foams than the T2, which just sounds splashy-er if i tuned it with foams.
all and all, this one is a happy purchase and most likely a keeper



PS: putting the T2 Pro in high gain setting really warms up the tone and puts it in (literally) overdrive. really sweet sounding for rock tracks


----------



## 1clearhead

harry501501 said:


> Wow, that's a strange one. Might get it now lol.


On a rare trade, my KZ ZS7's were sent to me by a head-fi member from this very same Chi-Fi thread because they don't even market them to sell in China where they're actually made!
Yup! They are actually hard to grab here in China where I work and live! ...Well worth every penny!


----------



## silverfishla

chinmie said:


> i bought the Tin T2 Pro and KZ ZS10 Pro yesterday. the ZS10 Pro is not bad, per se.. it's nothing special for me personally. i just don't see me would be using it often, and it doesn't bring anything new or better to what i already have, so that one would be put to sell in the near future.
> 
> the T2 Pro however...
> i had the chance to try it before and loved it, but refrain from purchasing because i had the original T2 once already (and sold it), and i want to try other things.
> ...


I like the T2 Pro too.  A lot of people were disappointed with it because they wanted more bass and not better treble.  But as far as having an iem with a really good (not piercing) treble, these are one of my favs.


----------



## Markolav

I received BL-03 today and all I can say is... DAMN. These puppies sound much better than I expected.


----------



## Nimweth

Markolav said:


> I received BL-03 today and all I can say is... DAMN. These puppies sound much better than I expected.


Absolutely! Get a good fit, cable and tips and they really sing!


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> KZ has done it before.
> 
> The green ZSR was a KZ sold exclusively through Gearbest. They also have a few IEMs sold with non-KZ private labeling for KB Ear, Tripowin, and QKZ. I also suspect there are many other earphones, made by KZ but sold via private labels, that we don’t even know about.
> 
> As far as getting it now, I would. Besides the ZS7 being an excellent IEM worthy of purchase, it would have been produced in limited quantities for the seller (as determined by the seller’s purchase contract). Once it’s gone, it will be gone.





1clearhead said:


> On a rare trade, my KZ ZS7's were sent to me by a head-fi member from this very same Chi-Fi thread because they don't even market them to sell in China where they're actually made!
> Yup! They are actually hard to grab here in China where I work and live! ...Well worth every penny!



Are they still worth buying though if you've got the ZS10 Pro and C10???


----------



## shoubhik

Has anyone tried Fearless audio Roland or Lancalot?


----------



## 1clearhead (Aug 19, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> Are they still worth buying though if you've got the ZS10 Pro and C10???


I have the ZSN PRO and C10, and the ZS7 still has the most extended sub-bass and most natural articulate sounding midrange and treble, IMHO. With that said, it was well worth the effort buying the ZS7. So, I think if they're still available?...It is well worth it!


----------



## Slater (Aug 19, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> Are they still worth buying though if you've got the ZS10 Pro and C10???



Depends if you like skull crushing sub bass extension or not. ZS7 are badass for genres such as EDM, rap, rock etc.

I think it’s one of the best earphones KZ has ever made, and I’ve said that since the 1st time I took them out of the box.

But if you listen to classical or are looking for a flat tuned, dry, lean, analytical type earphone then the ZS7 is not for you.


----------



## Markolav

Nimweth said:


> Absolutely! Get a good fit, cable and tips and they really sing!



I didnt even try the stock cable, ive used them with Oxygens secondary cable so far. Stock tips were virtually useless because they seem to need fairly big tips for proper fit and Nicehck-foams do the job. Sound is very pleasing.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro. Enjoy & Happy listening, as always.


----------



## pr0b3r

Final E3000 + iPod Classic + Vorzüge Vorzamp Duo


----------



## darmanastartes

Has anyone else gotten Aliexpress's new checkout screen yet? It doesn't seem to let you order using "Other payment options" and then cancel the payment so the seller can adjust the price.


----------



## Dobrescu George

BGVP DS1 PRO from Linsoul are an amazing IEM if you like a thick and warm IEM tbh


----------



## Nimweth

Markolav said:


> I didnt even try the stock cable, ive used them with Oxygens secondary cable so far. Stock tips were virtually useless because they seem to need fairly big tips for proper fit and Nicehck-foams do the job. Sound is very pleasing.


Yes, I did try the stock cable and tips but they were no good because I was unable to get a secure fit. I ended up using a TRN 16 core cable and Spinfit tips.


----------



## dw1narso

I bought Sony MH755.. Burned it in for about 20 hours..

Within the limitation of a single driver can do, this phones is insane.. How could this be only $5.. I suddenly lost my appetite to hunt more... 

I was originally looking for single driver dynamic (considering TFZ no3, Moondrop KP and KXXS).. But my hunger was stopped.. As good as they are.. It won't justified the 20x-40x price difference over this $5 phones...

I use the Sony with my LG-V20 (with extension cable going first to get the highest gain) and Shanling M5.

(Ps. I have and actively use LZ-A2 and Fiio FH1. Have but occasionally use Yamaha EPH100, Audeze Sine and Massdrop Purpleheart.)


----------



## randomnin

dw1narso said:


> I bought Sony MH755.. Burned it in for about 20 hours..
> 
> Within the limitation of a single driver can do, this phones is insane.. How could this be only $5.. I suddenly lost my appetite to hunt more...
> 
> ...


I, too, enjoy MH755 a lot. After checking out a SE215 (admittedly, a counterfeit one for a fifth the price) I found that the isolation with large triple flanges is a notch worse than that of KZ ZS4, so I just bought another ZS4 to transplant MH755 drivers to. Hopefully, all goes well and I'll have a somewhat bespoke budget king on my hands.


----------



## KimChee

I totally agree, ZS7 is amazing for rock and metal too.  It’s def my favorite budget phone.



1clearhead said:


> I have the ZSN PRO and C10, and the ZS7 still has the most extended sub-bass and most natural articulate sounding midrange and treble, IMHO. With that said, it was well worth the effort buying the ZS7. So, I think if they're still available?...It is well worth it!


----------



## KimChee

C16 is better for classical or jazz...



Slater said:


> Depends if you like skull crushing sub bass extension or not. ZS7 are badass for genres such as EDM, rap, rock etc.
> 
> I think it’s one of the best earphones KZ has ever made, and I’ve said that since the 1st time I took them out of the box.
> 
> But if you listen to classical or are looking for a flat tuned, dry, lean, analytical type earphone then the ZS7 is not for you.


----------



## Waqar

Hi guys i Been out og this game for a white now, can you guys please enlighten me with what Are the most popular bang for the buck iems out there? In the prices range og 100- 300$$$ thanks. Man did i miss this hobby


----------



## thesheik137

Waqar said:


> Hi guys i Been out og this game for a white now, can you guys please enlighten me with what Are the most popular bang for the buck iems out there? In the prices range og 100- 300$$$ thanks. Man did i miss this hobby



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...ith-reference-list-no-big-brands-here.872245/


----------



## baskingshark

Waqar said:


> Hi guys i Been out og this game for a white now, can you guys please enlighten me with what Are the most popular bang for the buck iems out there? In the prices range og 100- 300$$$ thanks. Man did i miss this hobby



What sound signature and music genres do u prefer?


----------



## baskingshark

randomnin said:


> I, too, enjoy MH755 a lot. After checking out a SE215 (admittedly, a counterfeit one for a fifth the price) I found that the isolation with large triple flanges is a notch worse than that of KZ ZS4, so I just bought another ZS4 to transplant MH755 drivers to. Hopefully, all goes well and I'll have a somewhat bespoke budget king on my hands.



Good luck on your transplant! But I have a feeling the sound signature will change due to the different shell shapes and size (between MH755 and ZS4 shells).


----------



## SweetEars (Aug 21, 2019)

randomnin said:


> I, too, enjoy MH755 a lot. After checking out a SE215 (admittedly, a counterfeit one for a fifth the price) I found that the isolation with large triple flanges is a notch worse than that of KZ ZS4, so I just bought another ZS4 to transplant MH755 drivers to. Hopefully, all goes well and I'll have a somewhat bespoke budget king on my hands.


I find the BCD hifi micro drivers technically more capable... I think MH755 has a  less impact in bass and bigger soundxtage   other than that transparency clarity is better on the BCD


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Markolav said:


> I received BL-03 today and all I can say is... DAMN. These puppies sound much better than I expected.


I'm hoping someone compares them to the Semkarch CNT-1.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

dw1narso said:


> I bought Sony MH755.. Burned it in for about 20 hours..
> 
> Within the limitation of a single driver can do, this phones is insane.. How could this be only $5.. I suddenly lost my appetite to hunt more...
> 
> I was originally looking for single driver dynamic (considering TFZ no3, Moondrop KP and KXXS).. But my hunger was stopped.. As good as they are.. It won't justified the 20x-40x price difference over this $5 phones...


I havent burned mine in as much as you but with their current sound status they are over rated. I will try and burn them in the next couple days.

I'm not saying they sound bad per-se. I've bought a lot of bad iems from Audiobudget reviews, this wouldn't be one of them.


----------



## kdphan

Anyone know where in Beijing I can try/buy chi-fi IEMs?


----------



## Nimweth

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I havent burned mine in as much as you but with their current sound status they are over rated. I will try and burn them in the next couple days.
> 
> I'm not saying they sound bad per-se. I've bought a lot of bad iems from Audiobudget reviews, this wouldn't be one of them.


Are you sure you have a genuine set? There are many fakes out there. Also my MH755 sounded off and I discovered it had a wiring fault which was fixed by a colleague. It sounds great now.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> Are you sure you have a genuine set? There are many fakes out there. Also my MH755 sounded off and I discovered it had a wiring fault which was fixed by a colleague. It sounds great now.



I have not been hearing about any fake white 755s in the various threads in here.Some have mentioned getting fake black ones.   I recently ordered a couple of black ones that I hope will be ok.  We will see.  They will have to refund me it they are not genuine... I have the power of paypal behind me...


----------



## assassin10000 (Aug 22, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I have not been hearing about any fake white 755s in the various threads in here.Some have mentioned getting fake black ones.   I recently ordered a couple of black ones that I hope will be ok.  We will see.  They will have to refund me it they are not genuine... I have the power of paypal behind me...



Probably because most are going to known 'good' sellers.

I too ordered a black pair off ebay & thru paypal. Seller said they are genuine, so we shall see. Another seller straight up said they theirs were copies.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Genuine question: why would anyone spend time/money to fake a $7 headphone?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ziggomatic said:


> Genuine question: why would anyone spend time/money to fake a $7 headphone?



I keep wondering as well.. they still have to spend something on parts.  I also wonder, since these were originally bundled with that bluetooth receiver,  why are there so many available on their own.  It is not like Sony is actually making and marketing them now.  Most of the ones that we are finding now were manufactured in 2013.   I think one of mine (maybe it was the pink tipped one)  was from 2014.

I would possibly pay $1 for known fake ones to have the tips  Well, two for $1.00.


----------



## Zerohour88

Ziggomatic said:


> Genuine question: why would anyone spend time/money to fake a $7 headphone?



because its a Sony?

but for real, its a real mystery, even to this day, why there are quite a few fakes around. At least with many people buying them due to the hype, we know which sellers are legit.

as to getting the fakes for cheap? well, that's a bit harder, since the fakes usually goes for same price as the legit ones.

trying your luck on the cheapest MH755 listing might net you a fake, I guess? worth the gamble for the tips?

I've wanted to buy the black ones but they're more prone to being fakes and are sold for usually more than double the white version, sadly.


----------



## Slater (Aug 22, 2019)

Ziggomatic said:


> Genuine question: why would anyone spend time/money to fake a $7 headphone?



I agree. I guess they figure if they cost $1 to make the fakes, that’s $120k profit if they sell 20k headphones. And if your shady factory is also making 20 other fake headphones like fake beats, fake air pods, fake AKG Samsung earphones, fake Apple chargers and cables, etc you can easily make millions in profit.


----------



## zazaboy

Well the iem is hyped here and YouTube thats the reason.. Unhyped products will have no fakes.. And btw why people are limited to mh755 instead of searching the sound they like in other iems.. I bought one too and it was fake too i got the white one just buy from a trusted source not a eBay seller.. Buy from amazon with the bluetooth adapter for a legit one.. Now u gonna say its more expensive.. Well its a trade off.. If you really want it.. But still i dont think its worth it there many iems even budget iems are booming and mid fi iems are dropping in price like the magaosi k3 pro its lot of cheaper now 50 Bucks esp with sale.. It was hyped a while ago


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 23, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> just buy from a trusted source not a eBay seller.



The Ebay sellers that I bought my MH755s from *are* my trusted source.


----------



## SiggyFraud

assassin10000 said:


> Probably because most are going to known 'good' sellers.
> 
> I too ordered a black pair off ebay & thru paypal. Seller said they are genuine, so we shall see. Another seller straight up said they theirs were copies.


I'm actually thinking of buying the cheapest black ones I can find, so that I can replace the drivers with some of the genuine ones I have, thus "legitimising" them


----------



## Waqar

Just ordered Tin audio P1 and i am also looking at the toneking planar om, what other planar cheapish iems Are out there? I see TZ have om but not that cheap. And do you guys know how the tin audio and tone king Are compared too each other?


----------



## peter123

Waqar said:


> Just ordered Tin audio P1 and i am also looking at the toneking planar om, what other planar cheapish iems Are out there? I see TZ have om but not that cheap. And do you guys know how the tin audio and tone king Are compared too each other?



There's the MT100 if you're interested in a balanced sound signature and don't mind the lack of isolation. They're seriously good imo and should be able to get for less than $140 (maybe even lower with some patience and coupons).


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Ziggomatic said:


> Genuine question: why would anyone spend time/money to fake a $7 headphone?


They wish they were Sony and aren't. The closest way to be them is to make fakes.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 23, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> Are you sure you have a genuine set? There are many fakes out there. Also my MH755 sounded off and I discovered it had a wiring fault which was fixed by a colleague. It sounds great now.


I didn't say my pair sounded bad. The OP said he was satisfied with his $5 Sony's and implied he wouldn't buy any other earphones. He is missing out for real. If all he has is $5, he got a great deal however.

PS: My "$5" Sony cost me $13.


----------



## antdroid

The Fragrant Zither Number Three review: https://www.antdroid.net/2019/08/the-fragant-zither-no-3-review.html


----------



## antdroid

Waqar said:


> Just ordered Tin audio P1 and i am also looking at the toneking planar om, what other planar cheapish iems Are out there? I see TZ have om but not that cheap. And do you guys know how the tin audio and tone king Are compared too each other?



best "cheapish" planar IEM is the Audeze iSine 10 and iSine LX with cipher cable. The rest are a mixed bag of mediocre and bad. That's just my take though. The P1 is decent, but still a mess that needs some tuning fixes. All planars IEMs to date need EQ heavily.


----------



## pr0b3r

As much as I can discern about its SQ, I think the MH755 that I got is legit.  I also checked the serial number series and it is correct according to one post somewhere here in head-fi about legit vs fake ones. Got mine from this eBay store. *MH755*


----------



## peter123

antdroid said:


> best "cheapish" planar IEM is the Audeze iSine 10 and iSine LX with cipher cable. The rest are a mixed bag of mediocre and bad. That's just my take though. The P1 is decent, but still a mess that needs some tuning fixes. All planars IEMs to date need EQ heavily.



Have you had a chance to try the MT100?


----------



## Nailzs

antdroid said:


> best "cheapish" planar IEM is the Audeze iSine 10 and iSine LX with cipher cable. The rest are a mixed bag of mediocre and bad. That's just my take though. The P1 is decent, but still a mess that needs some tuning fixes. All planars IEMs to date need EQ heavily.



I'd have to disagree with that. I have the iSINE10 and the P1 and to my ears the P1 is superior with both at a flat EQ.


----------



## mbwilson111

pr0b3r said:


> As much as I can discern about its SQ, I think the MH755 that I got is legit.  I also checked the serial number series and it is correct according to one post somewhere here in head-fi about legit vs fake ones. Got mine from this eBay store. *MH755*



Looks good to me.  I might just buy another pink one from them (they are calling it red but it is a true bright hot pink).


----------



## Waqar

peter123 said:


> There's the MT100 if you're interested in a balanced sound signature and don't mind the lack of isolation. They're seriously good imo and should be able to get for less than $140 (maybe even lower with some patience and coupons).



Nice one, did not know about IT.


----------



## crabdog

Nailzs said:


> I'd have to disagree with that. I have the iSINE10 and the P1 and to my ears the P1 is superior with both at a flat EQ.


I'm with you there. The P1 is dope and doesn't need a hint of EQ.


----------



## Waqar

crabdog said:


> I'm with you there. The P1 is dope and doesn't need a hint of EQ.


This sounds assuring guys, good...


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## Markolav

Blues is here!


----------



## Markolav (Aug 23, 2019)

Some first impressions... First off they are a bit smaller than I expected, I was expecting them to be more like Blon BL-03-size. Side-by-side comparison:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But because of the small size they are very comfortable to wear, definitely one of the most comfortable in-ears ive tried in sub-$100 category. WIth big foams they feel almost like air. Build quality feels solid and there is no driver flexing at least on my pair. Cable is adequate and unfortunately not detachable. 

I havent listened more than maybe 30 minutes but if I compare them to lets say BL-03 these have definitely brighter and less bassy sound and kind of "dryer" tonality. I dont know anything about blues but I think that these are tuned for more instrument oriented stuff than electronic/bass/beat music. Less fun-sounding. I will return to the topic after ive done more listening.


----------



## islubio

Just received my tri i4. First impression, wow. Really enjoyable set, definitely like them more then the cca c16, audiosense t180, nuforce hem1. They kinda serve as my relax set when my t800 have flooded me with too much details. The build quality is really nice and the included cable is pretty nice too


----------



## islubio (Aug 23, 2019)

Double posted


----------



## antdroid

islubio said:


> Just received my tri i4. First impression, wow. Really enjoyable set, definitely like them more then the cca c16, audiosense t180, nuforce hem1. They kinda serve as my relax set when my t800 have flooded me with too much details. The build quality is really nice and the included cable is pretty nice too



I like the Tri i4 a lot too. I've had it for a while now but havent had time to write my thoughts on it yet. Sounds great for the price.


----------



## FastAndClean

ok first impressions of the Tri i4 - bass is boosted, mid bass more than sub bass but still good extension, the bass have good enough control but it is a little bit thick sounding, not the cleanest but very good for the price, the bass takes EQ without problems, you can make them bass head in ears, upper mid lift, the overall timber of the mids is fine but it can be a little bit edgy in the upper mids, nothing drastic though, female vocals are a little bit forward because of that, no harshness from the upper mids, that is good, the timber of the treble sound good, treble seems under the bass in quantity, the extension is average, but good timber with cymbals, soundstage has good size in all directions, is not super wide but is not congested, instrument separation is good, only on complex tracks it can get a little bit blurry sometimes, overall a very good buy at this price, a lot better than the synthetic sounding NX7, i will keep listening and make a lot of comparisons in my review


----------



## CoiL (Aug 23, 2019)

antdroid said:


> I like the Tri i4 a lot too. I've had it for a while now but havent had time to write my thoughts on it yet. Sounds great for the price.





FastAndClean said:


> ok first impressions of the Tri i4 - bass is boosted, mid bass more than sub bass but still good extension, the bass have good enough control but it is a little bit thick sounding, not the cleanest but very good for the price, the bass takes EQ without problems, you can make them bass head in ears, upper mid lift, the overall timber of the mids is fine but it can be a little bit edgy in the upper mids, nothing drastic though, female vocals are a little bit forward because of that, no harshness from the upper mids, that is good, the timber of the treble sound good, treble seems under the bass in quantity, the extension is average, but good timber with cymbals, soundstage has good size in all directions, is not super wide but is not congested, instrument separation is good, only on complex tracks it can get a little bit blurry sometimes, overall a very good buy at this price, a lot better than the synthetic sounding NX7, i will keep listening and make a lot of comparisons in my review


Please guys compare TRI i4 with Kanas Pro. Still on hunt for IEM with great build and looks that sound beeter than KZ ZSN for my wife. I really dig teal/green7blue colored i4.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Please guys compare TRI i4 with Kanas Pro. Still on hunt for IEM with great build and looks that sound beeter than KZ ZSN for my wife. I really dig teal/green7blue colored i4.


i can compare them with the regular Kanas


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> i can compare them with the regular Kanas


enough for me... I can relate it to modded KPE.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> enough for me... I can relate it to modded KPE.


will make a comparison tomorrow buddy, with a cup of coffee in the morning


----------



## zazaboy

Guys is the tri i4 really good or more of the same.. I want a serious answer to this..


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Who doesn't own a Semkarch CNT-1 yet? You must! 

It's putting the hundreds of dollars I spent on KZ's to shame. Shame on me for buying so many!


----------



## FastAndClean

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Who doesn't own a Semkarch CNT-1 yet? You must!
> 
> It's putting the hundreds of dollars I spent on KZ's to shame. Shame on me for buying so many!


great news, i will use them with the bassy filter, i want to have some fun


----------



## FastAndClean

zazaboy said:


> Guys is the tri i4 really good or more of the same.. I want a serious answer to this..


they are very good for the price but Blon and CNT1 may be better


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

FastAndClean said:


> great news, i will use them with the bassy filter, i want to have some fun


Just don't put Spinfits on them. It makes the CNT-1 sound worse. One member did and I worry that his hearing is severely damaged... because he enjoys them together!


----------



## FastAndClean

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Just don't put Spinfits on them. It makes the CNT-1 sound worse. One member did and I worry that his hearing is severely damaged... because he enjoys them together!


i dont have spinfits, what is the problem with them, too bright?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

It makes the earphone lose its charm. Headphone companies put the right tips and cables on their iems for a good reason.


----------



## FastAndClean

i just saw that CNT1 was 95$ before and getting good reviews at that price, now they are 34$ or something, i may buy a second pair


----------



## Nimweth

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It makes the earphone lose its charm. Headphone companies put the right tips and cables on their iems for a good reason.


Not with the BLON BL-03 though!


----------



## FastAndClean

Nimweth said:


> Not with the BLON BL-03 though!


do you like the Blom better than TRI I4?


----------



## archdawg

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Who doesn't own a Semkarch CNT-1 yet? You must!
> It's putting the hundreds of dollars I spent on KZ's to shame. Shame on me for buying so many!





FastAndClean said:


> they are very good for the price but Blon and CNT1 may be better



Back to the roots, man, for me as well (Blon & Semkarch on their way). It's just the more I listen to my better one and two-driver phones, the less I like them cheap multi-driver bastids for their messy transients and other phase > spatial issues (passive XO related, lack of proper tuning, ...). In other words - if KZ & Co. want more of my €€€ they better come up with something clear, clean and coherent instead of yet another redundant xy BA clusterf∆ck.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> enough for me... I can relate it to modded KPE.


Hi @CoiL , i made small comparison between I4 and Moondrop Kanas, the Kanas have more sub bass, the mids are silky smooth on Kanas, I4 has some emphasis in the upper mids, the treble on Kanas is more airy (it has energy after 10 khz), I4 have more lower treble, so at the end Kanas is coming out as dark and smooth, more even sounding with more rumble in the very low bass, the bass texture is better on the Kanas, Kanas is a lot better for me, i enjoy the darkness and lushness very much (more so after my latest experience with bright earphones), but I4 is a lot cheaper, i think for the price is very good, not a giant killer though


----------



## FastAndClean

archdawg said:


> Back to the roots, man, for me as well (Blon & Semkarch on their way). It's just the more I listen to my better one and two-driver phones, the less I like them cheap multi-driver bastids for their messy transients and other phase > spatial issues (passive XO related, lack of proper tuning, ...). In other words - if KZ & Co. want more of my €€€ they better come up with something clear, clean and coherent instead of yet another redundant xy BA clusterf∆ck.


back to the roots, that is a very good way of describing what is happening to me right now, dynamic drivers with rich musical tonality, musical enjoyment first, technical performance second place for me from now on


----------



## Nimweth

FastAndClean said:


> do you like the Blom better than TRI I4?


Yes. It has a very nice sub-bass, clean mid bass, smooth natural mids and clean treble with no harshness. Stock cable and tips are not very good though. Fit is critical, I used TRN 16 core cable and large Spinfits. TRI i4 is very neutral, bass is a bit light, but there's a mod for that which I haven't tried yet. Again, the angled connectors make fit difficult. I changed the cable and tips on that too, medium Spiral Dots and a hybrid 8 core cable with no ear guides. Mids are the star on the i4.


----------



## FastAndClean

Nimweth said:


> Yes. It has a very nice sub-bass, clean mid bass, smooth natural mids and clean treble with no harshness. Stock cable and tips are not very good though. Fit is critical, I used TRN 16 core cable and large Spinfits. TRI i4 is very neutral, bass is a bit light, but there's a mod for that which I haven't tried yet. Again, the angled connectors make fit difficult. I changed the cable and tips on that too, medium Spiral Dots and a hybrid 8 core cable with no ear guides. Mids are the star on the i4.


interesting, i find the mid bass boosted a bit on I4, also the upper mids are forward yes but they lack smoothness a bit, kind of pointy on some song but nothing drastic


----------



## Tonymac136

archdawg said:


> Back to the roots, man, for me as well (Blon & Semkarch on their way). It's just the more I listen to my better one and two-driver phones, the less I like them cheap multi-driver bastids for their messy transients and other phase > spatial issues (passive XO related, lack of proper tuning, ...). In other words - if KZ & Co. want more of my €€€ they better come up with something clear, clean and coherent instead of yet another redundant xy BA clusterf∆ck.



Absolutely this. You'll love the Blons and the Semkarch I'm sure. Those two and the Tin T2 for me are the holy trinity of £30 earphones. I couldn't necessarily pick between the 3. For me the realisation only came today (I'd suspected as much) when listening to the ED9. Multi BA budget IEMs are cack. I may never buy BA again.


----------



## baskingshark

Tonymac136 said:


> Absolutely this. You'll love the Blons and the Semkarch I'm sure. Those two and the Tin T2 for me are the holy trinity of £30 earphones. I couldn't necessarily pick between the 3. For me the realisation only came today (I'd suspected as much) when listening to the ED9. Multi BA budget IEMs are cack. I may never buy BA again.



What are the differences between the Blon and Semkarch? If we can only make one purchase between the 2, which would u recommend?


----------



## Tonymac136 (Aug 24, 2019)

Semkarch is a bit heavier in the bass and seems slightly V Shaped with either filter. However it also digs up slightly more detail.

Blon is like a reverse Tin T2. It's a fairly neutral sounding presentation with a slight bass lift as opposed to the slight treble lift of a T2.

Neither is especially hot in the treble. Tin T2 has more extension and presence on the highs than either.

I've also not run in the Semkarch, done any serious critical listening, finalised my tip and nozzle choice etc etc. And the bias is always towards the new shiny!!

I wouldn't say you'll be disappointed by either. I'm inclined to say the Semkarch is better but not by much.

Edit - DISCLAIMER - I do suffer from top end hearing damage (sound becomes indistinct from tinnitus around 14.5khz and above that with a sine wave). I wouldn't notice if a headphone had an uncomfortable peak at 16khz


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Who doesn't own a Semkarch CNT-1 yet? You must!
> 
> It's putting the hundreds of dollars I spent on KZ's to shame. Shame on me for buying so many!



You should give VS7 a shot if you like CNT sound


----------



## Tonymac136 (Aug 24, 2019)

I want the neutral tonality of the Tin T2. The accuracy and  detail of the Semkarch. And the bass extension of the Blon. That would be the perfect inear.


----------



## Nimweth

FastAndClean said:


> interesting, i find the mid bass boosted a bit on I4, also the upper mids are forward yes but they lack smoothness a bit, kind of pointy on some song but nothing drastic


That's not surprising, it is unlikely we are using the same source. And of course we have different ears!


----------



## FastAndClean

Nimweth said:


> That's not surprising, it is unlikely we are using the same source. And of course we have different ears!


yes, different ears, tips, cables, gear, music types, so many factors


----------



## SoundChoice

CoiL said:


> enough for me... I can relate it to modded KPE.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but the KPE mod was putting micropore tape over the rear vent and then putting a pinhole through it?


----------



## crabdog

zazaboy said:


> Guys is the tri i4 really good or more of the same.. I want a serious answer to this..


Really good according to whom? More of the same as what? There are several reviews posted already. I think it's good value for money and enjoy it quite a bit.


----------



## crabdog

I agree with the comments on the BL-03 too. After a cable switch, it is immensely enjoyable to listen to. I'd put it up against anything in the < $100 segment for tonality and musicality.


----------



## chinmie

SoundChoice said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the KPE mod was putting micropore tape over the rear vent and then putting a pinhole through it?



i think his mod is more advanced than that


----------



## lgcubana (Aug 24, 2019)

I initially did the larger port, on the base, erroneously.  The correct port is the smaller one, that's on the base of the  neck/nozzle

Wrong port:






SoundChoice said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the KPE mod was putting micropore tape over the rear vent and then putting a pinhole through it?


----------



## FastAndClean

crabdog said:


> Really good according to whom? More of the same as what? There are several reviews posted already. I think it's good value for money and enjoy it quite a bit.


i tried your vent mod, the bass is more but bloated,  fun though


----------



## SuperLuigi

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Who doesn't own a Semkarch CNT-1 yet? You must!
> 
> It's putting the hundreds of dollars I spent on KZ's to shame. Shame on me for buying so many!



This is sort of how I felt when I heard them. 

Then the realization that I'll have to spend alot of money on headphones before I beat the quality of the cnt1.  It's definitly curbed my spending.


----------



## zazaboy

Does anyone know how big the soundstage is on semkarch?


----------



## peter123

zazaboy said:


> Does anyone know how big the soundstage is on semkarch?



3 meters  

No seriously, I haven't listened to them in a while but iirc width of the stage is not their strongest area. I really didn't like them until I put some A5 filters on them and still I'd say they only average at $99 (the price I paid for them). For less than $40 I'd say they're a strong contender with A5 filters but then again that brings the price up unless you've got them already......


----------



## baskingshark

peter123 said:


> 3 meters
> 
> No seriously, I haven't listened to them in a while but iirc width of the stage is not their strongest area. I really didn't like them until I put some A5 filters on them and still I'd say they only average at $99 (the price I paid for them). For less than $40 I'd say they're a strong contender with A5 filters but then again that brings the price up unless you've got them already......



How do the A5 filters affect the sound on the semkarch?


----------



## peter123

baskingshark said:


> How do the A5 filters affect the sound on the semkarch?



That depends on the filters (naturally). To me SEMKARCH are to dark, muffled and extensions of the highs is not very good. I like a lot of air and a bit of sparkle in the sound. The right filters can give you that, other filters can give you something else.


----------



## crabdog

FastAndClean said:


> i tried your vent mod, the bass is more but bloated,  fun though


I covered the vent purely to see if it measured more in line with what I was hearing. I don't do mods, always review IEMs in their stock form and without any EQ!


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 24, 2019)

i don't know for you guys but from time to time i feel uncomfortable stacking IEMs all the time, when that feeling is strong i put some of them for sale, the uncomfortable feeling will go away for a while only if the amount of in ears is low, i would say 5-6 pairs, without counting the cheap ones, after that the curiosity is starting to take over and i buy another one, until i am at stage selling again, i sold some that i really like, it is a very bad circle that is going on with me, thanks to the high price to performance ratio of chi fi the damage is not to high though


----------



## Tonymac136

Sell? Not sure I know that word.


----------



## thesheik137

First review I have seen on the net for Magaosi DQ4:

https://moonstarreviews.net/magaois-dq4-iem-review/


----------



## islubio

FastAndClean said:


> ok first impressions of the Tri i4 - bass is boosted, mid bass more than sub bass but still good extension, the bass have good enough control but it is a little bit thick sounding, not the cleanest but very good for the price, the bass takes EQ without problems, you can make them bass head in ears, upper mid lift, the overall timber of the mids is fine but it can be a little bit edgy in the upper mids, nothing drastic though, female vocals are a little bit forward because of that, no harshness from the upper mids, that is good, the timber of the treble sound good, treble seems under the bass in quantity, the extension is average, but good timber with cymbals, soundstage has good size in all directions, is not super wide but is not congested, instrument separation is good, only on complex tracks it can get a little bit blurry sometimes, overall a very good buy at this price, a lot better than the synthetic sounding NX7, i will keep listening and make a lot of comparisons in my review



Looks like we are the ones that got the other colour


----------



## FastAndClean

islubio said:


> Looks like we are the ones that got the other colour


it is very nice, i will put brown copper cable on them soon, they will look great with that cable


----------



## islubio

FastAndClean said:


> it is very nice, i will put brown copper cable on them soon, they will look great with that cable



Currently have the spc cable from t800 on them. Might use the copper one. Am on spinfit cp100 with them and the mids sounds more forward now. Will try them with spiral dots soon. But they fit my ears so comfortable, which I have problem when using the T800 and have to adjust it everytime I out them on. The tri 4i just put them on and push them in all the way, voila, perfect fit in 3 sec


----------



## FastAndClean

islubio said:


> Currently have the spc cable from t800 on them. Might use the copper one. Am on spinfit cp100 with them and the mids sounds more forward now. Will try them with spiral dots soon. But they fit my ears so comfortable, which I have problem when using the T800 and have to adjust it everytime I out them on. The tri 4i just put them on and push them in all the way, voila, perfect fit in 3 sec


yes the fit is excellent, they are small, a lot smaller than the T800, however i have to experiment with tips because the upper mids are a little bit edgy to me, on some tracks it can get uncomfortable


----------



## dw1narso

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I didn't say my pair sounded bad. The OP said he was satisfied with his $5 Sony's and implied he wouldn't buy any other earphones. He is missing out for real. If all he has is $5, he got a great deal however.
> 
> PS: My "$5" Sony cost me $13.



Luckily mine cost me $13 for two...

When I said I stop searching beyond MH755... I lied... 
At least it is true for now... Cause I'm a slow adopter, and a father that need to save for my son going to uni next year..

MH755 might be overrated... but for sure, MH755 is overachiever... 

MH755 roll of earlier at both ends. It won't go deep (no sub bass rumble) and high (not airy).
This more like small size full-range driver speaker (calling the Fostex FE8x /10x/12x lovers.. out there). So, it is a more speciality IEM.

I found the original silicon eartips makes MH755 sounds restrained and muffled... Thus I use MH755 with short, wide bore silicon eartips; which is about 1mm wider than the original orange tips bore. It sounds more open with better attack and reach higher notes than with the original tips. The negative side is it now sounds a bit shouty when driven loud.




 
After all, after I find preferred eartips fit, the way I enjoy MH755 is just keep playing music through it. Let it grow on my ears... Enjoy the grain free vocal, free of elevated bass bled, free from super details/resolution that sometimes only distract the music flowing to our soul...

Peace... for now... (until the next purchase )


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> Hi @CoiL , i made small comparison between I4 and Moondrop Kanas, the Kanas have more sub bass, the mids are silky smooth on Kanas, I4 has some emphasis in the upper mids, the treble on Kanas is more airy (it has energy after 10 khz), I4 have more lower treble, so at the end Kanas is coming out as dark and smooth, more even sounding with more rumble in the very low bass, the bass texture is better on the Kanas, Kanas is a lot better for me, i enjoy the darkness and lushness very much (more so after my latest experience with bright earphones), but I4 is a lot cheaper, i think for the price is very good, not a giant killer though


Thanks a lot. Might get it for my wifey 


SoundChoice said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the KPE mod was putting micropore tape over the rear vent and then putting a pinhole through it?


Here is correct answer: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1706#post-15143927
It is tape-mod with very tiny needle hole in electrical tape and over driver* front* venting hole that is nearer to nozzle. 
You can try micropore also if You want but I got slightly better result with electrical tape+hole.
Here is graph how it affects FR: https://cdn.head-fi.org/g/9940917_l.jpg


----------



## baskingshark

Actually I'm wondering if you can just shave off the top part of a triple flange ear tip to obtain a similar ear tip. I know it ain't so accurate as machine manufactured, but worth a try?


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> Actually I'm wondering if you can just shave off the top part of a triple flange ear tip to obtain a similar ear tip. I know it ain't so accurate as machine manufactured, but worth a try?



Actually these have a fairly wide opening.  They don't cost much and you can request them to be all one size.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32700128989.html


----------



## Slater (Aug 25, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Actually I'm wondering if you can just shave off the top part of a triple flange ear tip to obtain a similar ear tip. I know it ain't so accurate as machine manufactured, but worth a try?



Well, the tips he asked about are unique in that both flanges are exactly the same size:



Whereas most double and triple flange tips have graduated flange sizes, from large to small:





So while yes, you can cut the top off of triple flange eartips (aka Xmas trees) to make double flange tips, the end result will look different than what he posted.

That is still a cool and useful trick though (turning a triple into a double), and I’ve done it myself multiple times.


----------



## zazaboy

Oke thanks slater for advice and @mbwilson111


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> the tips he asked about are unique in that both flanges are exactly the same size:



Yes, these are my white Trig Rain ones.  Oddly I am needing large on some of these and medium on others even though I usually wear medium with other tips.  

TFZ MY LOVE 2019 Edition


----------



## zazaboy

I ask about this tips because i think they can improve soundsignature of my iems


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 25, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> I ask about this tips because i think they can improve soundsignature of my iems



I only change tips to get a better fit.  Or, like with these if I do want a wider opening to open up the sound a bit... as long as that does not make them have too much treble for me.  I don't expect certain tips to magically change the signature.   These will not fit on everything.

Edit:  I should add that different iems will need different tips... and those will not necessarily be the same for everyone.   It is impossible to recommend any one tip that will solve all problems.


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 25, 2019)

I think this tips can improve my iems not completely ofc but any improvement is fine for me


----------



## mbwilson111

zazaboy said:


> I think this tips can improve my iems not completely ofc but any improvement is fine for me



Which IEMs do you want to try them on?


----------



## jibberish

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Just don't put Spinfits on them. It makes the CNT-1 sound worse. One member did and I worry that his hearing is severely damaged... because he enjoys them together!


I actually threw on a pair of SpinFit CP145 tips onto my CNT-1 yesterday and I don't think I agree with you there. They give a more stable seal for me than the large stock tips (or Auvios), and the headphones still sound great to me. RHA's wide bore dual flange are also a great pairing for me, again mostly due to the stable fit/seal.

I basically use the same 5 or 6 different types of tips on all of my IEMs, just because I trust what their fit will be like, and their general sonic characteristics. 

I do agree with you that the CNT-1 is great though


----------



## IryxBRO

TFZ Balance 1: good sound on a budget

My blog: LINK
Here: LINK


----------



## Nimweth

I have done the tape mod on the TRI i4 with micropore tape. Brilliant! I have ZS7 style sub bass and lovely clear mids and treble! I'm going to be busy listening to these. Using medium Spiral Dots on them, and KZ silver plated upgrade cable. Very comfortable fit.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 26, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> How do the A5 filters affect the sound on the semkarch?


I don't think @peter123 responded to you well enough.


----------



## alvinlim2010

jibberish said:


> I actually threw on a pair of SpinFit CP145 tips onto my CNT-1 yesterday and I don't think I agree with you there. They give a more stable seal for me than the large stock tips (or Auvios), and the headphones still sound great to me. RHA's wide bore dual flange are also a great pairing for me, again mostly due to the stable fit/seal.
> 
> I basically use the same 5 or 6 different types of tips on all of my IEMs, just because I trust what their fit will be like, and their general sonic characteristics.
> 
> I do agree with you that the CNT-1 is great though


I would feel that tips do play quite an important role (that is why i will also do tip-rolling for new IEMs) since it affects seal (may it be depth of insert and fit), both of which will impact listening experience.


----------



## snip3r77

crabdog said:


> I'm with you there. The P1 is dope and doesn't need a hint of EQ.


But no bass


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> But no bass


Have you tried it?


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! 
TSMR-6 and TSMR-5 are in the house! They look excellent and sound even better! 

Here is a quick picture of my TSMR-6 custom shell. I think this is some outstanding craftsmanship work from the company.


----------



## bemymonkey

Another quick question: Any recommendations for Chi-Fi basshead-IEMs? I'd like to add some really bassy ones for jogging and biking - the movement pretty much eliminates the feeling of bass for me when I use more balanced IEMs. I'd like as much bass and sub-bass as possible without completely sacrificing clarity.

Over-Ear wire is mandatory. Teardrop or Shure type shape if possible. Preferably below 50€. Bonus points for reduced wind noise (seriously, it's an issue )...


----------



## baskingshark

bemymonkey said:


> Another quick question: Any recommendations for Chi-Fi basshead-IEMs? I'd like to add some really bassy ones for jogging and biking - the movement pretty much eliminates the feeling of bass for me when I use more balanced IEMs. I'd like as much bass and sub-bass as possible without completely sacrificing clarity.
> 
> Over-Ear wire is mandatory. Teardrop or Shure type shape if possible. Preferably below 50€. Bonus points for reduced wind noise (seriously, it's an issue )...



I found the TFZ No. 3 to have the best bass in my CHIFI collection in terms of quality and quantity. And although it is a single DD, it is very detailed and can be driven from a phone. Over ear, isolation is above average. But it is ~ 90 USD during sales on Aliexpress. 
I don't own the KZ ZS7, but there are great reviews here on its bass and it is cheaper, so maybe others can advise.


----------



## bemymonkey

I already ordered a ZS7 this morning due to the comments here. I suspect it won't be "basshead" enough for jogging though, so I'm looking for some additional alternatives 

You guys were right about this rabbit-hole thing o.O


----------



## Waqar

bemymonkey said:


> I already ordered a ZS7 this morning due to the comments here. I suspect it won't be "basshead" enough for jogging though, so I'm looking for some additional alternatives
> 
> You guys were right about this rabbit-hole thing o.O



Man i know the rabbit Hole feeling too well, i just got back after a few years. And wow did not expect the market for good iems at these prices too be available. Its like wow, its soo good for the money now, and the amount of products that  Are coming out is insane.


----------



## Nimweth

bemymonkey said:


> Another quick question: Any recommendations for Chi-Fi basshead-IEMs? I'd like to add some really bassy ones for jogging and biking - the movement pretty much eliminates the feeling of bass for me when I use more balanced IEMs. I'd like as much bass and sub-bass as possible without completely sacrificing clarity.
> 
> Over-Ear wire is mandatory. Teardrop or Shure type shape if possible. Preferably below 50€. Bonus points for reduced wind noise (seriously, it's an issue )...


1. BLON BL-03*
2. KZ ZS7
3. TRI i4 with tape mod.
*you will need to change the cable.


----------



## Tonymac136

Semkarch CNT-1 has way more bass than the Blon. Cable on mine died in a day so I'd advise getting another on purchase to be on the safe side.


----------



## baskingshark

The Aliexpress sale is on and looks like NICEHCK store is having a mystery bag for USD $7.99.
Apparently it is a earbud made in 2019. Seems quite interesting as I don't own any earbud currently. 
Anyone can hazard a guess what will be inside?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...&terminal_id=73793ee9726c42089e54ab058d022444


----------



## snip3r77

crabdog said:


> Have you tried it?


Yes 
With my iPhone and my Pioneer dap


----------



## Dcell7

baskingshark said:


> The Aliexpress sale is on and looks like NICEHCK store is having a mystery bag for USD $7.99.
> Apparently it is a earbud made in 2019. Seems quite interesting as I don't own any earbud currently.
> Anyone can hazard a guess what will be inside?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000120453244.html?mb=91VWkdZDOBxJNbX&srcSns=Copy to Clipboard&tid=white_backgroup_101&tt=sns_Copy&aff_platform=default&cpt=1566822059345&sk=CPw2LSks&aff_trace_key=732a9af9fca44dc6ab37db6c91b54895-1566822059345-02508-CPw2LSks&businessType=ProductDetail&templateId=white_backgroup_101&platform=AE&terminal_id=73793ee9726c42089e54ab058d022444



It is something new and not something already for sale yet. Previous earbud lucky bag was the NiceHCK ME80.


----------



## Tonymac136

A previous lucky bag for IEMs is how I got my Blons. Tempted by this one.


----------



## crabdog

My thoughts on the Shozy V33 Pro. It is a tribute to vinyl records but the end result is underwhelming.
https://primeaudio.org/shozy-v33-pro-review/


----------



## Waqar (Aug 26, 2019)

Aliexpress sale is here, guys my wallet is ready and i need too update my iem inventory have not tdone that for years now just got me a Tin audio P1 on its way, need a few more. Please please, recomend me some good bang for the money iems and those who are not fatiguin would be nice dont need too be balanced can be slighlty v shaped. Yeah as long as there is not massive peaks or dips im happy. budget 50-500$ What do you guys see on sale that are worth it? 

Can we post which iem brand is having a sale here? Could that be a thing? 

Thanks...


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 26, 2019)

Waqar said:


> Aliexpress sale is here, guys my wallet is ready and i need too update my iem inventory have not tdone that for years now just got me a Tin audio P1 on its way, need a few more. Please please, recomend me some good bang for the money iems and those who are not fatiguin would be nice dont need too be balanced can be slighlty v shaped. Yeah as long as there is not massive peaks or dips im happy. budget 50-500$ What do you guys see on sale that are worth it?
> 
> Can we post which iem brand is having a sale here? Could that be a thing?
> 
> Thanks...



The majority of the shops in Aliexpress are having a sale.

I can recommend the Toneking Ninetail @ 83 - 85 USD now on some shops at Aliexpress. It has customizable filters so u can make it more bassy or V shaped or neutralish sounding. It has one of the most organic/natural timbres I have heard in a budget/midFI CHIFI IEM. The appearance looks weird but it is very comfortable and good fitting. Most of the configs are U to V shaped IMO. The mids are a bit more recessed than I would like, so YMMV.

If u like bass, u can consider the TFZ No. 3, great bass and subbass quantity and quality. It is just slightly discounted from the Aliexpress stores this sale from what I saw, around 100ish USD. But maybe if u use the Aliexpress discount coupons it may be even cheaper. U shaped sounding.

**** is not bad for the price of 16ish USD. Good open soundstage and details. But timbre is a bit off for orchestral/brass/wind instruments, so not advisable if u listen to classical/orchestral type music. For pop/EDM/rock, it works for me. I personally recommend to use it with an amp as it has a treble piezo driver which needs some juice to get details and soundstage to show.

KZ ZS10 Pro is V shaped, so not sure if it will suit u. But it is a good all rounder IEM @ ~35 USD. Good details, instrument separation, clarity that can compete with more expensive western brands IMHO.

All these are non fatiguing IMO.


----------



## Mybutthurts

Nimweth said:


> I have done the tape mod on the TRI i4 with micropore tape. Brilliant! I have ZS7 style sub bass and lovely clear mids and treble! I'm going to be busy listening to these. Using medium Spiral Dots on them, and KZ silver plated upgrade cable. Very comfortable fit.



I look forward to a little review in the near future.
Quite interested in these iems. And value your opinion.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> 1. BLON BL-03*
> 2. KZ ZS7
> 3. TRI i4 with tape mod.
> *you will need to change the cable.



I am happily using the stock cable on my Blon.  What is the problem?



Tonymac136 said:


> Semkarch CNT-1 has way more bass than the Blon. Cable on mine died in a day so I'd advise getting another on purchase to be on the safe side.



I am using the stock cable on the CMT1 also.  What do you mean when you say it died?  Suddenly there was no music for no reason?


----------



## Waqar

baskingshark said:


> The majority of the shops in Aliexpress are having a sale.
> 
> I can recommend the Toneking Ninetail @ 83 - 85 USD now on some shops at Aliexpress. It has customizable filters so u can make it more bassy or V shaped or neutralish sounding. It has one of the most organic/natural timbres I have heard in a budget/midFI CHIFI IEM. The appearance looks weird but it is very comfortable and good fitting. Most of the configs are U to V shaped IMO. The mids are a bit more recessed than I would like, so YMMV.
> 
> ...





Well i have been looking at the TFZ no.3 alot, looks nice, great tech. Many people seem too like them. Good for the music i listen too And i belive it is a good secondary iem for the Tin audio p1 so i can change it up with those when i want a fun and easy going iem. Hmm.

But the Toneking looks great, i like dynamic drivers, but i also want too try a Balanced amarture one, but are those more prone too fatigue? Or is it in the tuning? Dont need razy amount of low end anyways, cause i undertand that most BA ones dont do that well, hmm. So many options i have been looking at so many these last days. My head is spoinning around.
Like i was set on the Tanjin Oxygen ones, then i read about the fit problem. 

Thanks for the answer gonna look more into these.


----------



## Mybutthurts (Aug 26, 2019)

Deleted. Double post


----------



## Waqar

And btw. Those **** **** looks too good for the asking price on Alixpress, cant hurt too try them out for that price. HAh, that tech for that amount hmm.


----------



## Tonymac136

mbwilson111 said:


> [/SIZE
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the stock cable on the CMT1 also.  What do you mean when you say it died?  Suddenly there was no music for no reason?




Left channel drop out. Then right channel. Then both. Sounding fantastic. Then rubbish. Then a channel dropped and didn't come back. Changed the cable and all is fine. Just picked the cable up to move it and one of the MMCx plugs fell off. Yep. I got a fairly poorly made cable


----------



## Nimweth

Mybutthurts said:


> I look forward to a little review in the near future.
> Quite interested in these iems. And value your opinion.


Hello and thank you! My review of the TRI i4 (unmodofied) is in this thread #25400.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> I am happily using the stock cable on my Blon.  What is the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the stock cable on the CMT1 also.  What do you mean when you say it died?  Suddenly there was no music for no reason?


Couldn't get a good fit. The angled connectors forced the IEMs out of my ears and the supplied tips were useless for me.


----------



## nxnje

Nimweth said:


> Couldn't get a good fit. The angled connectors forced the IEMs out of my ears and the supplied tips were useless for me.


Stock tips are crap.
I use the Starline ones on my Blon and i enjoy them a lot. I think they're terrific.
Gonna replace my cable as well, i hate it.


----------



## Nimweth

nxnje said:


> Stock tips are crap.
> I use the Starline ones on my Blon and i enjoy them a lot. I think they're terrific.
> Gonna replace my cable as well, i hate it.


Yes, they look cool but are pathetic for getting a seal. The BLONs are very good, no real criticisms once the fit is sorted out.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> Couldn't get a good fit. The angled connectors forced the IEMs out of my ears and the supplied tips were useless for me.



Just another example of different ear anatomy.  The angle works for me but I know what you mean.  Some over ear cables cause that problem for me..


----------



## mbwilson111

Tonymac136 said:


> Left channel drop out. Then right channel. Then both. Sounding fantastic. Then rubbish. Then a channel dropped and didn't come back. Changed the cable and all is fine. Just picked the cable up to move it and one of the MMCx plugs fell off. Yep. I got a fairly poorly made cable




Bad MMCX connectors...one reason I prefer two pin or even fixed cables....if it is a nice cable.

Some people know how to fix the little part inside the MMCX connector.  Requires some dexterity. I can't do it.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Just another example of different ear anatomy.  The angle works for me but I know what you mean.  Some over ear cables cause that problem for me..


That's right. I had the same problem with the Whizzer A15 Pro. The connectors rotated as well which exacerbated the problem.


----------



## peter123

Waqar said:


> Well i have been looking at the TFZ no.3 alot, looks nice, great tech. Many people seem too like them. Good for the music i listen too And i belive it is a good secondary iem for the Tin audio p1 so i can change it up with those when i want a fun and easy going iem. Hmm.
> 
> But the Toneking looks great, i like dynamic drivers, but i also want too try a Balanced amarture one, but are those more prone too fatigue? Or is it in the tuning? Dont need razy amount of low end anyways, cause i undertand that most BA ones dont do that well, hmm. So many options i have been looking at so many these last days. My head is spoinning around.
> Like i was set on the Tanjin Oxygen ones, then i read about the fit problem.
> ...



If you'd like to try a single BA the KBEAR F1 perform way above its price imo. No worries for fatigue with those.

My favorite pair of IEM's these days are the LZ A6. They can be too energetic for some with some of the filter options but they can also be absolutely wonderful with others.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> That's right. I had the same problem with the Whizzer A15 Pro. The connectors rotated as well which exacerbated the problem.




I think the rotation is meant to help with fit...but I find it annoying.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Hmm...

Magosi DQ4 for $132. Damn. I might have to do that. 

For a semi basshead. Is there good extension? Hip hop and such still sound good?


----------



## baskingshark

peter123 said:


> If you'd like to try a single BA the KBEAR F1 perform way above its price imo. No worries for fatigue with those.
> 
> My favorite pair of IEM's these days are the LZ A6. They can be too energetic for some with some of the filter options but they can also be absolutely wonderful with others.



I read many great reviews about the LZ A6. I have it on my AE wishlist for the longest time, but unfortunately it hasn't dropped to a low enough price for me to pull the trigger. But hopefully one day I'll get it. The filter options look dope.

For the KBear F1, from the forums it seems the company had some mix up and there were like 4 different driver types being packaged in it. So there are different sound signatures from it and hence reviews here have ranged from bad to good. I hope they fix it though and send out the best driver they have.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

SFR mt100 at $87 too. Not my cup of tea, but that's more then 50% off,


----------



## Mybutthurts

Nimweth said:


> Hello and thank you! My review of the TRI i4 (unmodofied) is in this thread #25400.



DOH... I'd already read that and was the main reason for looking at the I4.

In future, must make a note of the author.
Many thanks.


----------



## peter123

Waqar said:


> And btw. Those **** **** looks too good for the asking price on Alixpress, cant hurt too try them out for that price. HAh, that tech for that amount hmm.



Yeah, the **** is also excellent to my ears


----------



## Waqar

BadReligionPunk said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Magosi DQ4 for $132. Damn. I might have to do that.
> 
> For a semi basshead. Is there good extension? Hip hop and such still sound good?



Where fo you find it for that price? Alixpress? Any links?


----------



## Waqar

peter123 said:


> If you'd like to try a single BA the KBEAR F1 perform way above its price imo. No worries for fatigue with those.
> 
> My favorite pair of IEM's these days are the LZ A6. They can be too energetic for some with some of the filter options but they can also be absolutely wonderful with others.



LZ A6 looks interessting...


----------



## Nimweth

peter123 said:


> If you'd like to try a single BA the KBEAR F1 perform way above its price imo. No worries for fatigue with those.
> 
> My favorite pair of IEM's these days are the LZ A6. They can be too energetic for some with some of the filter options but they can also be absolutely wonderful with others.


+1 for the KBEAR F1. Very comfortable and well-balanced sound.


----------



## peter123

baskingshark said:


> I read many great reviews about the LZ A6. I have it on my AE wishlist for the longest time, but unfortunately it hasn't dropped to a low enough price for me to pull the trigger. But hopefully one day I'll get it. The filter options look dope.
> 
> For the KBear F1, from the forums it seems the company had some mix up and there were like 4 different driver types being packaged in it. So there are different sound signatures from it and hence reviews here have ranged from bad to good. I hope they fix it though and send out the best driver they have.



Yeah, I read that about the F1 as well. Fwiw I got my pair last week straight from KBEAR so should be the latest version.

If you get the chance you should definitely check out the A6. I paid $220 for my pair on the last sale so they're possible to get well beyond their MSRP...


----------



## peter123

BadReligionPunk said:


> SFR mt100 at $87 too. Not my cup of tea, but that's more then 50% off,



Wow, that's a lot of sound quality for the money! Bassheads should stay a way though. Great bass extension but impact is probably too small for a lot of people. I enjoy them a lot with acoustic music


----------



## Waqar

BadReligionPunk said:


> SFR mt100 at $87 too. Not my cup of tea, but that's more then 50% off,



Can you please provide me with a link? Been looiking at them, for this price i may as well get them.


----------



## jibberish

Nimweth said:


> Couldn't get a good fit. The angled connectors forced the IEMs out of my ears and the supplied tips were useless for me.


Do you mind sharing the cable (or at least the connector type) you're using? Thanks


----------



## Nimweth

jibberish said:


> Do you mind sharing the cable (or at least the connector type) you're using? Thanks


It's this one:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINSOUL-Si...le&qid=1566834824&s=gateway&sr=8-1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Tonymac136

mbwilson111 said:


> Bad MMCX connectors...one reason I prefer two pin or even fixed cables....if it is a nice cable.
> 
> Some people know how to fix the little part inside the MMCX connector.  Requires some dexterity. I can't do it.



I'm not even going to try. It's annoying to have a cable go bad but it's not the worst thing ever. I've got my Tin T2 cable in there now and it's nice to hear them singing properly. They are easier to fit too so now it's going back through tips and nozzles to find the one I enjoy most.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Waqar said:


> Can you please provide me with a link? Been looiking at them, for this price i may as well get them.



Yea its aliexpress. You need the mobile app and you need to learn coupon-fu. Without the aliexpress coins, you can still get the DQ4 for $138 and the mt100 for $92


----------



## Waqar

BadReligionPunk said:


> Yea its aliexpress. You need the mobile app and you need to learn coupon-fu. Without the aliexpress coins, you can still get the DQ4 for $138 and the mt100 for $92



Aha, no wonder i cant find those prices on my desktop comp. Hahah Coupon fu it is then. Thanks...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yea there is a free $5 coupon for mobile app. Then there are seller coupons and aliexpress coupons and they all stack. If you check into the app everyday and get the coins then you can turn around and sell em for coupons like $10 off $69 and $2 off $10.


----------



## Waqar

BadReligionPunk said:


> Yea there is a free $5 coupon for mobile app. Then there are seller coupons and aliexpress coupons and they all stack. If you check into the app everyday and get the coins then you can turn around and sell em for coupons like $10 off $69 and $2 off $10.



Just saved me some money, thanks again...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Waqar said:


> Just saved me some money, thanks again...


What did you buy?


----------



## Waqar

BadReligionPunk said:


> What did you buy?



Right now the ones i have in the cart before i buy them or other ones, is MaGaosi DQ4 and KINERA IDUN.

If you guys have other suggestion that are sale for a good price i would like too know please..


----------



## PhonoPhi

BadReligionPunk said:


> Yea its aliexpress. You need the mobile app and you need to learn coupon-fu. Without the aliexpress coins, you can still get the DQ4 for $138 and the mt100 for $92



Some sick games of AE.
I would never install their app and play their games with coins, etc...
I guess, it is less ChiFi for me.


----------



## Waqar

Do anybody have experience with the HIDIZS Mermaid MS4? They look goo, getting good feedback. Its like i am drawn towards them, and the on sale.Hmm. Right Now im looking at These, the MaGaosi DQ4, Kinera Idun. After alot of research What other should be in this list?


----------



## Animagus (Aug 26, 2019)

Waqar said:


> Do anybody have experience with the HIDIZS Mermaid MS4? They look goo, getting good feedback. Its like i am drawn towards them, and the on sale.Hmm. Right Now im looking at These, the MaGaosi DQ4, Kinera Idun. After alot of research What other should be in this list?



Hey! I published a review of Hidizs MS4 recently - LINK. Check it out!


----------



## Waqar

Animagus said:


> Hey! I did a review of Hidizs MS4 recently - LINK. Check it out!



Wow look at that, gonna check it out.. Are the other ones you would recomend ovver them for the money they are selling for? Sound quality wise?


----------



## Animagus

Waqar said:


> Wow look at that, gonna check it out.. Are the other ones you would recomend ovver them for the money they are selling for? Sound quality wise?



Too many options for different needs. PM me, we'll chat!


----------



## Waqar

Animagus said:


> Too many options for different needs. PM me, we'll chat!



True, my head is spinning sorry guys for asking alot of questions. Im just overwhelmed with these options after coming back after a few years. What a progression there is in this Chifi market just wow!


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 26, 2019)

more info here about kbear hi7 they claim it sounds like a 1k iem 
https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/H61da0a17234842b0aa5e0ed11d8f7f561.jpg


if anyone wants to try the kbear hi7 which sounds like 1k iems according to the makers lol u can get it here

https://www.amazon.co.jp/KBEAR-HI7-ハイブリッドHIFIイヤホン-鮮明で躍動的なワイドレンジサウンドを提供-リケーブル可能/dp/B07WVW6WTT


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I have some questions about the VSONICs, if people here are tracking them.

I've heard a lot of good things about the GR07 in the $100 range. If I already have the TFZ King Pro (and like its powerful presence), is there any point in getting a GR07? I hear that they are more anemic, in comparison.

Also, I recently received a VSONIC ARES. I had high expectations for it, but it just isn't gripping me. It sounds recessed, not much is foregrounded. Detail and accuracy is okay, and it is very non-fatiguing. Is that what it is supposed to do? I'm just using it for classical, because that seems to be its strength. Right now, I have it hooked up to a very cheap USB DAC on a PC, because it seems to benefit from the greater power source.


----------



## nxnje

I do not wanna be super critic but.. The Blon BL-03 have sibilance and it's fairly audible.
If you can stand some of it, then they're superb in everything else considering they're single DD.

@Nimweth , just to answer the message of today.


----------



## Luxed

Hey everyone "quick" question. I'm looking into buying my next Chifi IEM.
My current daily drivers are the Kinera IDUN. Sometimes the Tin T2 or KZ ZSN Pro when I want something else.
With a budget of just under 300$ usd what could I buy as an upgrade?

What I'm currently looking at are: Magaosi DQ4 (those look promising), BGVP DM6, CTZ 6 (less know, but I like shiny things ), Magaosi K6 and Rose Mini3Pro (so small it's cute, no reviews though).

I would like something more "neutral" or even bright sounding. I listen to Metal.

Any suggestions?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Just ordered the Magaosi DQ4 for $132.52. I have a feeling that I probably will not like these, but at that price its worth a shot. Worries for me. Size. It looks pretty big. Bass. Always hard to tell how much bass something has by reading descriptions of how much bass something has. Everybody has their own ideas of what is bass heavy, and most the time they are not in line with my description of bass heavy.


----------



## baskingshark

Luxed said:


> Hey everyone "quick" question. I'm looking into buying my next Chifi IEM.
> My current daily drivers are the Kinera IDUN. Sometimes the Tin T2 or KZ ZSN Pro when I want something else.
> With a budget of just under 300$ usd what could I buy as an upgrade?
> 
> ...



I would recommend the Audiosense T800.
298 USD. 8 Knowles BA each side. It is bright, so if u are treble sensitive it may not be for you. Slightly U shaped.
But the details, soundstage, clarity, instrument separation are the best I have heard at this price range. Even though it is a BA bass, it has great and clean punch and sounds almost like a DD bass due to its design implementation and vented subwoofer.


----------



## Luxed

baskingshark said:


> I would recommend the Audiosense T800.
> 298 USD. 8 Knowles BA each side. It is bright, so if u are treble sensitive it may not be for you. Slightly U shaped.
> But the details, soundstage, clarity, instrument separation are the best I have heard at this price range. Even though it is a BA bass, it has great and clean punch and sounds almost like a DD bass due to its design implementation and vented subwoofer.



Indeed, I forgot about those, I heard some great things about them. They're really at the top of my budget, but I like what you're telling me.
I forgot to mention that I cannot use any IEM with silicone tips, I never found one that wasn't uncomfortable after a few minutes, so I always use large foam tips. So that's a thing to keep in mind too ^^


----------



## baskingshark

Luxed said:


> Indeed, I forgot about those, I heard some great things about them. They're really at the top of my budget, but I like what you're telling me.
> I forgot to mention that I cannot use any IEM with silicone tips, I never found one that wasn't uncomfortable after a few minutes, so I always use large foam tips. So that's a thing to keep in mind too ^^



I don't use foam tips but from feedback in the forums, the foam tips that come with the T800 are quite adequate. And the foamies will probably tame the treble a bit IMHO.


----------



## Luxed

baskingshark said:


> I don't use foam tips but from feedback in the forums, the foam tips that come with the T800 are quite adequate. And the foamies will probably tame the treble a bit IMHO.



The only thing I am worried about then is comfort. Would you say you could wear these 8 hours a day?
My IDUNs get in the way after 3-4 hours, my Tin T2 even faster.
The only comfortable IEM that I have is the KZ AS10 where the foam tips actually get uncortable before the IEM does.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 26, 2019)

Luxed said:


> The only thing I am worried about then is comfort. Would you say you could wear these 8 hours a day?
> My IDUNs get in the way after 3-4 hours, my Tin T2 even faster.
> The only comfortable IEM that I have is the KZ AS10 where the foam tips actually get uncortable before the IEM does.



They are light, and though the shell looks ginormous, it is quite ergonomic with no sharp edges. So fit wise it fits my average sized ears ok.

I use medium stock silicone tips with them and I've used them for stage monitoring for 4 hour sessions. I would say the comfort is above average, but not the best. I might need to take them out every hour or so for a slight breather.
I think the issue for me is that the stock silicone tips cause a "vacuum suction" like effect in the ear canal that may be irritating to some users after a while. It does affect me and causes a very slight discomfort with long usage, but on the other hand, it provides me with almost -25 to - 30 dB isolation for stage monitoring, which I like a lot.
I suspect if u use foams for this, it wouldn't have the vacuum effect and would be much more comfortable with long listening sessions. I've tried other silicone tips and they are also more comfortable but don't give as much isolation, so YMMV.

Everyone's ear canal anatomy is different though. So some might like the fit and others not. I think like your AS10 issue, the tips get uncomfortable to me rather than the T800 IEM shell.


----------



## Nimweth

nxnje said:


> I do not wanna be super critic but.. The Blon BL-03 have sibilance and it's fairly audible.
> If you can stand some of it, then they're superb in everything else considering they're single DD.
> 
> @Nimweth , just to answer the message of today.


I must say I have not experienced sibilance so far, I mainly listen to electronic and classical music. Of course my source equipment will be different, as will my cable and tips, and seal may vary with ear shape.


----------



## vegetaleb (Aug 27, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## snip3r77

baskingshark said:


> I would recommend the Audiosense T800.
> 298 USD. 8 Knowles BA each side. It is bright, so if u are treble sensitive it may not be for you. Slightly U shaped.
> But the details, soundstage, clarity, instrument separation are the best I have heard at this price range. Even though it is a BA bass, it has great and clean punch and sounds almost like a DD bass due to its design implementation and vented subwoofer.



Is BA Bass similar to DD Bass for t800?


----------



## baskingshark

snip3r77 said:


> Is BA Bass similar to DD Bass for t800?



It is very close, but not 100% the same as a DD bass. I would say (subjectively) it can hit about 80 - 90% of the quality and quantity of my TFZ No. 3 (single driver DD IEM), which has the best bass in the IEMs I've heard so far IMHO. But the TFZ No. 3 bass wise has a bit less details and more midbass bleed than the T800 bass.
The subbass and bass of T800 is very clean and accurate with just a slight decay and movement of air. Very atypical for a BA bass. Good timbre and quantity.


----------



## lgcubana

BadReligionPunk said:


> Just ordered the Magaosi DQ4 for $132.52. I have a feeling that I probably will not like these, but at that price its worth a shot. Worries for me. Size. It looks pretty big. Bass. Always hard to tell how much bass something has by reading descriptions of how much bass something has. Everybody has their own ideas of what is bass heavy, and most the time they are not in line with my description of bass heavy.


Could you provide a link or the name of the vendor ?

Thanks


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Aug 27, 2019)

lgcubana said:


> Could you provide a link or the name of the vendor ?
> 
> Thanks


MissAudiostore on aliexpress. Its $157 but with Mobile app and coupon-fu you can get it down to $132


----------



## Waqar

Guys does anyone have any experience with the **** MT100 Planar and BA iem? How is the soundsignature?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Waqar said:


> Guys does anyone have any experience with the **** MT100 Planar and BA iem? How is the soundsignature?


Its been written about here a couple times, but in round about ways as SFR is a band brand here at headfi. 

Anyway, both people that summarized them both said super flat neutral with large stage and poor isolation.


----------



## crabdog

My short video review of the Fearless S8F: 

This brand is quickly rising to the top of Chi-Fi IMO. Let's see how long they can stay there.


----------



## Waqar

BadReligionPunk said:


> Its been written about here a couple times, but in round about ways as SFR is a band brand here at headfi.
> 
> Anyway, both people that summarized them both said super flat neutral with large stage and poor isolation.



Aha, thanks.


----------



## peter123

Waqar said:


> Aha, thanks.



Yeah, very flat but not bright. They don't have the greates bass impact but works well with most music. They're really really good at what they do.


----------



## Waqar

peter123 said:


> Yeah, very flat but not bright. They don't have the greates bass impact but works well with most music. They're really really good at what they do.


Nice, listening too the Tin Audio P1 right now. Also a planar iem, like what i hear. Sound like what you just described. But need a good source, Even my og V10 " hifi" phone make then sound medicore. The Fiio is much more clear, and IT opens them up well.


----------



## peter123

Waqar said:


> Nice, listening too the Tin Audio P1 right now. Also a planar iem, like what i hear. Sound like what you just described. But need a good source, Even my og V10 " hifi" phone make then sound medicore. The Fiio is much more clear, and IT opens them up well.



Yeah, the same is true for the MT100. I love the way it sounds with the E1DA ES9038S. I'm also intrigued by the P1....


----------



## Waqar

peter123 said:


> Yeah, the same is true for the MT100. I love the way it sounds with the E1DA ES9038S. I'm also intrigued by the P1....



That E1da dac looks promising, what do you think about IT?


----------



## peter123

Waqar said:


> That E1da dac looks promising, what do you think about IT?



I totally love it! Haven't come across one single pair of IEM's or headphones that doesn't sound amazing from it. This goes for everything from the HD800S and HE560 to Meze 99C, MT100, A6, TSMR-3 Pro and many more. It's the real deal for sure. I've got a very large inventory of amp/dac's and I can safely say that this one is the best value for money I've ever come across, it punches way beyond its price. I'm pretty sure that this is the best balanced source one could get under $100 today.

Sorry for getting carried away but this thing tend to do that to me


----------



## Waqar

peter123 said:


> I totally love it! Haven't come across one single pair of IEM's or headphones that doesn't sound amazing from it. This goes for everything from the HD800S and HE560 to Meze 99C, MT100, A6, TSMR-3 Pro and many more. It's the real deal for sure. I've got a very large inventory of amp/dac's and I can safely say that this one is the best value for money I've ever come across, it punches way beyond its price. I'm pretty sure that this is the best balanced source one could get under $100 today.
> 
> Sorry for getting carried away but this thing tend to do that to me



Just what i needed too hear, but i have unbalnced iems. But they have mmcx cables. What kind of balanced cables work with IT? Regular 2.5mm? 
No problem, i have read alot of good stuff about it som i can understand the exitment.


----------



## HungryPanda

I totally agree with your enthusiasm Peter as I'm amazed by this little dac/amp


----------



## peter123

Waqar said:


> Just what i needed too hear, but i have unbalnced iems. But they have mmcx cables. What kind of balanced cables work with IT? Regular 2.5mm?
> No problem, i have read alot of good stuff about it som i can understand the exitment.



Yeah, regular 2.5mm plug. You can get a great 16 core cable for under $10 on the sale. Fwiw I've got several of the most common ones in different brands and they all seem identical to me.


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 27, 2019)

Waqar said:


> Just what i needed too hear, but i have unbalnced iems. But they have mmcx cables. What kind of balanced cables work with IT? Regular 2.5mm?
> No problem, i have read alot of good stuff about it som i can understand the exitment.


you can buy a simple converter from 3.5mm to 2.5mm and avoid buying a lot of balanced cables
for me it is too late, i am full of cables now, there is still hope for you


----------



## HungryPanda

Only if your 3.5 mm plug is a balanced one


----------



## peter123

One can use a converter from a balanced cable to a single ended source but never the other way around. I'm sure that's what you meant. Just want to be really clear about this so no one fries something.


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> you can buy a simple converter from 3.5mm to 2.5mm and avoid buying a lot of balanced cables
> for me it is too late, i am full of cables now, there is still hope for you





HungryPanda said:


> Only if your 3.5 mm plug is a balanced one



Exactly. A 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter will not magically turn a single ended cable into a balanced cable. It doesn’t work that way, unfortunately.


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> Only if your 3.5 mm plug is a balanced one


according to the comments it works with normal 3.5mm jacks - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_53


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 27, 2019)

that one also works fine - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_53

W***m
*ID
Length:* 10cm *Logistics:* AliExpress Standard Shipping
If u need more power from ur balanced DAP output, this is very good cable for u.... excellent quality, well built, highly recommended 29 Apr 2019 04:52







*
IN
Length:* <=0.5m *Logistics:* AliExpress Standard Shipping
Cool adaptor. Works perfectly well. Got these for my Hifiman 400i, as they came with normal 3.5 mm cable, and I couldn't find a balanced cable to drive the planars. This adaptor, works like magic... totally worth, at half the price of other such cables. Totally reccomend. 24 Jul 2019 08:19


----------



## HungryPanda

I have 3.5 to 2.5mm balanced adapters and orher way but only for balanced plugs. Single ended to balanced is dodgy as can damage certain dac/ amps


----------



## Slater (Aug 27, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> according to the comments it works with normal 3.5mm jacks - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_53



How does it magically split the grounds? A single-ended cable already has the grounds merged. A balanced cable needs the grounds to be independently split. Therefore, an adapter does not do that. The grounds have to be kept independent the entire way from the drivers themselves, all the way to the plug.

Think of it like this. You have 2 containers, 1 with red kool aid (left ground) and 1 with clean water (right ground). You pour them together into 1 glass, which mixes the kool aid and water together (this is like the ground of a single ended cable). Balanced needs the kool aid and the clean water to stay separate. Once the kool aid and clean water is mixed together into 1 container, it can’t be “unmixed” (even if the mixed kool aid is poured back into 2 separate containers).

A 3.5mm->2.5mm adapter is taking already-mixed kool aid and pouring it into 2 separate containers. Sure, it will seem like it’s working, but it’s not really balanced. And such an adapter even risks damaging the source.


----------



## FastAndClean

hey don't kill the messenger, i just tried to save some money to  Waqar


----------



## HungryPanda

Its all good we don't want to cost him an amp or phone though, hence the concern


----------



## Waqar

peter123 said:


> Yeah, regular 2.5mm plug. You can get a great 16 core cable for under $10 on the sale. Fwiw I've got several of the most common ones in different brands and they all seem identical to me.



Nice..


----------



## lucasbrea

peter123 said:


> I totally love it! Haven't come across one single pair of IEM's or headphones that doesn't sound amazing from it. This goes for everything from the HD800S and HE560 to Meze 99C, MT100, A6, TSMR-3 Pro and many more. It's the real deal for sure. I've got a very large inventory of amp/dac's and I can safely say that this one is the best value for money I've ever come across, it punches way beyond its price. I'm pretty sure that this is the best balanced source one could get under $100 today.
> 
> Sorry for getting carried away but this thing tend to do that to me


HI, I'm very Im interested in this device. How is the battery draining out of the phone??
Thanks


----------



## peter123

lucasbrea said:


> HI, I'm very Im interested in this device. How is the battery draining out of the phone??
> Thanks



It's clearly noticeable. I'd suggest a y-split USB C cable and an external power source for longer usage.


----------



## HungryPanda

If you buy on aliexpress it comes with a splitter cable allowing a power bank to be charging phone at same time


----------



## lucasbrea

HungryPanda said:


> If you buy on aliexpress it comes with a splitter cable allowing a power bank to be charging phone at same time


True but for commuting is not very convenient, that's why I was asking about battery draining


----------



## nxnje

After my vacancy I returned home and got 2 weeks to study. This is my second studying week and during my studying sessions i always want to put some IEMs and music into my ears.
My clue was finding my perfect daily driver and after many sessions, tip rolling, and much patience, i have a winner.

The Blon BL-03 have replaced my beloved ZS7 as daily drivers. These babies are simply terrific.

Now i'm waiting for MH755, TRI i4 and Brainwavz B400. I'm wondering if the B400 could replace the Blon as daily drivers, but i really doubt it. I think they will be maybe a good replacements for my ZS7 for gaming sessions.
Ok I stop speaking about the BL-03.. too much hype






HEY, the Blon BL-03 are really superb. Have I already stated it?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Oh snap! UPS guy just showed up.


----------



## zazaboy

BadReligionPunk said:


> Oh snap! UPS guy just showed up.



If you like them esp for the pricepoint... I consider to buy it maybe.. I read reviews they are average.. I wonder what your opinion is with this new earstudio iem..


----------



## hongky

peter123 said:


> It's clearly noticeable. I'd suggest a y-split USB C cable and an external power source for longer usage.


What phone you use ? Does it need to use y-split+charger to start E1DA ?
Anyone know if Huawei P30 Pro need y-split + charger to use E1DA ?
Thanks


----------



## zazaboy

Oh srry was another iem i read still want to know if they are OK for the pricepoint or superb for price or better say value


----------



## BadReligionPunk

zazaboy said:


> Oh srry was another iem i read still want to know if they are OK for the pricepoint or superb for price or better say value


Oh yea. Only had 20 or so minutes on them as I was replacing the wireless antenna on my PS4. Want a lot more time on them before definitively coming out about them. I will say though that the bass is not light as I had originally feared, but it also isn't boosted. It sits back a bit further in the mix then I like, but the extension is good. They are power hungry. Most of my earphones are around 45-50 volume on my Fiio M11, but these had to be pushed to 65-70. They seem well built and they are comfortable. I love the bullet style single dd earphones, and find them more enjoyable then over ears. 

Anyway Im going to bed, so will probably listen to them for an hour or so on my way out.


----------



## lgcubana

hongky said:


> What phone you use ? Does it need to use y-split+charger to start E1DA ?
> Anyone know if Huawei P30 Pro need y-split + charger to use E1DA ?
> Thanks


In the Discord for E1DA, the creator makes note of the battery sapping issue:

*... at 6:30 AM*

I see people are having problems driving the PDv2 from their smartphones directly. Does the problem also exist for the 9038S? And thank you very much for all the answers!

*... at 6:35 AM*

yes, the problem is there


and could be 100% solved only in case if I'll ad Li-battery inside of DACs. I hav eno such plans yet.(edited)...


----------



## baskingshark

I purchased a Hisenior B5+ at this AE sale after reading reviews from @loomisjohnson and @FastAndClean . Thanks guys! It has 5 BA knowles each side and is now at half price off (78 usd now!).

For this sale period their purchases come with upgraded hard cases and upgraded cables too.

Not sure why this brand is not too well known among the audio blogs and forums, but they have good communication and they can even do custom shells or tune their universal drivers to an individual's preference (just drop them a pm, their support staff says they have an inhouse audio engineer to tune it within 10 days of purchase on AE, quite amazing. No extra charges too!).

I don't really have a pair that is midcentric like this so I ordered it for a different sound signature. I suspect it won't suit every music genre, but i'm game to try it for acoustic and jazz and maybe even stage monitoring.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> I purchased a Hisenior B5+ at this AE sale after reading reviews from @loomisjohnson and @FastAndClean . Thanks guys! It has 5 BA knowles each side and is now at half price off (78 usd now!).
> 
> For this sale period their purchases come with upgraded hard cases and upgraded cables too.
> 
> ...



it's one of my keeper IEM. mid forward with good separation and positioning. soundstage definitely not wide (more intimate, in fact) , but instruments are positioned nicely. i don't go play on stages for years now, but i bet the B5+ would be great monitor for vocals and guitar players. i use it when i go out with my family to noisy places, and it still sounds focused with good noise blocking. 

do tip roll on it though, as it's really sensitive to it. in my opinion it needs a longer eartips to project the treble better and would sound splashy with wide bores and flush eartips. i settled with the KZ starlines with it


----------



## peter123

hongky said:


> What phone you use ? Does it need to use y-split+charger to start E1DA ?
> Anyone know if Huawei P30 Pro need y-split + charger to use E1DA ?
> Thanks



I've got a Galaxy S8 and it works fine without external power. I haven't tried but I doubt that the battery would last much longer than a couple of hours with the E1DA.


----------



## alvinlim2010

peter123 said:


> I've got a Galaxy S8 and it works fine without external power. I haven't tried but I doubt that the battery would last much longer than a couple of hours with the E1DA.


I am planning to get the V2 too (though its not available on Ali now...). 
So may i just know, can it only be used directly with a phone - I am on Andriod with USB C (any way to use it with Bluetooth)?


----------



## peter123

alvinlim2010 said:


> I am planning to get the V2 too (though its not available on Ali now...).
> So may i just know, can it only be used directly with a phone - I am on Andriod with USB C (any way to use it with Bluetooth)?



You can use it with a phone but my S8 needs external power for it. The Bluetooth on it is only for eq so you can't stream music to it. I'd recommend using it with a laptop.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> I purchased a Hisenior B5+ at this AE sale after reading reviews from @loomisjohnson and @FastAndClean . Thanks guys! It has 5 BA knowles each side and is now at half price off (78 usd now!).
> 
> For this sale period their purchases come with upgraded hard cases and upgraded cables too.
> 
> ...



Have you received yours? how is it compared to T800 and no3 ? $78 is very good price for 5 Knowles BA set


----------



## baskingshark

chinmie said:


> it's one of my keeper IEM. mid forward with good separation and positioning. soundstage definitely not wide (more intimate, in fact) , but instruments are positioned nicely. i don't go play on stages for years now, but i bet the B5+ would be great monitor for vocals and guitar players. i use it when i go out with my family to noisy places, and it still sounds focused with good noise blocking.
> 
> do tip roll on it though, as it's really sensitive to it. in my opinion it needs a longer eartips to project the treble better and would sound splashy with wide bores and flush eartips. i settled with the KZ starlines with it



That's good to hear. I don't have any mid forward IEMs so want to give this a try, as I usually listen to jazz/acoustic.

I actually read a few reviews that the bass was lacking and hence was discussing with a Hisenoir rep whether they can increase the subbass a bit more for the set I ordered. They were quite agreeable to get their inhouse audio engineer to modify the tuning at no extra costs, but I was worried it might affect the lush mids. So after discussion with them, I decided to just keep the stock tuning and EQ the bass if needed.




DynamicEars said:


> Have you received yours? how is it compared to T800 and no3 ? $78 is very good price for 5 Knowles BA set



Haven't recieved it yet, just ordered today, but will update on the sound once I get it. Their rep claims this is the lowest price it has been (plus free upgraded cables/case). It does seem like a good price for 5 BA knowles indeed.


----------



## alvinlim2010

peter123 said:


> You can use it with a phone but my S8 needs external power for it. The Bluetooth on it is only for eq so you can't stream music to it. I'd recommend using it with a laptop.


I see, so I suppose I can't connect to a BT dongle and stream? And have to do a direct connection? 
It would be quite unlikely for me to connect it to my laptop because I mainly listen streaming from my phone or via my M11.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> That's good to hear. I don't have any mid forward IEMs so want to give this a try, as I usually listen to jazz/acoustic.
> 
> I actually read a few reviews that the bass was lacking and hence was discussing with a Hisenoir rep whether they can increase the subbass a bit more for the set I ordered. They were quite agreeable to get their inhouse audio engineer to modify the tuning at no extra costs, but I was worried it might affect the lush mids. So after discussion with them, I decided to just keep the stock tuning and EQ the bass if needed.
> 
> ...



i think you've made the right choice sticking with not boosting the bass


----------



## Zerohour88

baskingshark said:


> That's good to hear. I don't have any mid forward IEMs so want to give this a try, as I usually listen to jazz/acoustic.
> 
> I actually read a few reviews that the bass was lacking and hence was discussing with a Hisenoir rep whether they can increase the subbass a bit more for the set I ordered. They were quite agreeable to get their inhouse audio engineer to modify the tuning at no extra costs, but I was worried it might affect the lush mids. So after discussion with them, I decided to just keep the stock tuning and EQ the bass if needed.
> 
> ...



they did not mention their newer model, the hybrid 1+6? well, its not exactly new, but its their most recent model.

only add another 300 yuan (42 usd) for the custom model


----------



## baskingshark

Zerohour88 said:


> they did not mention their newer model, the hybrid 1+6? well, its not exactly new, but its their most recent model.
> 
> only add another 300 yuan (42 usd) for the custom model



Yeah I saw that model too, but it was not that discounted compared to the B5+ (i think the B5+ was still half the cost of this model after discount). U have heard both models?


----------



## ozziecook

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I saw that model too, but it was not that discounted compared to the B5+ (i think the B5+ was still half the cost of this model after discount). U have heard both models?



I'm not a fan of Hiseniors. I had the B5 if I remember right. If you're a even a mild basshead (like me) then not sure it's for you.
In fact I struggle with most BA only set ups that are under £1000 for that reason. 
Nice people at Hisenior tho. The customer service is great.  And the designs are very enticing. 
But the B5 had little definition and excitement. Perhaps there was something wrong with my set (I told them and they kindly refunded me most of the cost).


----------



## Zerohour88

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I saw that model too, but it was not that discounted compared to the B5+ (i think the B5+ was still half the cost of this model after discount). U have heard both models?



nah, was thinking of ordering them, but chickened out and got well-known models instead (Andromeda and EX800ST)

Hisenior seems like the typical CIEM makers, which means they probably won't bother advertising many of their models (or at least sending review units out)


----------



## baskingshark

Zerohour88 said:


> nah, was thinking of ordering them, but chickened out and got well-known models instead (Andromeda and EX800ST)
> 
> Hisenior seems like the typical CIEM makers, which means they probably won't bother advertising many of their models (or at least sending review units out)



Ya it seems they don't really advertise their stuff or send review units out. I've found very few reviews online about their products.
I think EX800ST and Andromeda are definitely well received and well reviewed IEMs, so they are safer and good options for sure.




ozziecook said:


> I'm not a fan of Hiseniors. I had the B5 if I remember right. If you're a even a mild basshead (like me) then not sure it's for you.
> In fact I struggle with most BA only set ups that are under £1000 for that reason.
> Nice people at Hisenior tho. The customer service is great.  And the designs are very enticing.
> But the B5 had little definition and excitement. Perhaps there was something wrong with my set (I told them and they kindly refunded me most of the cost).



Yeah I saw the reviews about the B5+ not having much bass. I am a closet basshead, I definitely like some bass in my music, but I got this pair for stage monitoring and will use some bass EQ too. I have a feeling the B5+ is suitable for only certain genres such as vocals/acoustics. Stuff needing more bass like EDM might turn out boring on it.
Defintely agree their customer service is top notch.

Have u heard the bass on the Audiosense T800? It is a pure BA setup, but the bass on it almost sounds like a DD IMHO.


----------



## ozziecook

baskingshark said:


> Have u heard the bass on the Audiosense T800? It is a pure BA setup, but the bass on it almost sounds like a DD IMHO.



No...but you're not the first to recommend. But it's a pure BA - if it sounds like a DD then why not just get the DD?


----------



## loomisjohnson

baskingshark said:


> I purchased a Hisenior B5+ at this AE sale after reading reviews from @loomisjohnson and @FastAndClean . Thanks guys! It has 5 BA knowles each side and is now at half price off (78 usd now!).
> 
> For this sale period their purchases come with upgraded hard cases and upgraded cables too.
> 
> ...


the b5+ is vg value at that price--it's a very "audiophile" tuning


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> No...but you're not the first to recommend. But it's a pure BA - if it sounds like a DD then why not just get the DD?




BAs are said to be faster.


----------



## baskingshark

ozziecook said:


> No...but you're not the first to recommend. But it's a pure BA - if it sounds like a DD then why not just get the DD?



Well some people like BA bass, some like DD bass (I'm in the latter category). IMHO a BA bass is usually faster, with lesser decay as @mbwilson111 pointed out.


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> BAs are said to be faster.



Hey what's the rush? 

No, I'll never forsake the texture of a DD.


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> Hey what's the rush?
> 
> No, I'll never forsake the texture of a DD.



So you find something lacking in BA bass.  Interesting.

Maybe you should try the Semkarch CNT1.  Great price and has some great reviews.  I am very happy with mine.


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> Well some people like BA bass, some like DD bass (I'm in the latter category). IMHO a BA bass is usually faster, with lesser decay as @mbwilson111 pointed out.



Is it ok to like both?


----------



## ozziecook

loomisjohnson said:


> the b5+ is vg value at that price--it's a very "audiophile" tuning



That's me out then. What the hell is 'audiophile' anyways? Bit suspicious that the term covers a multitude of sins and possible illusions. If reaching what the engineer intended is what we're looking for, who the hell really knows.


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> So you find something lacking in BA bass.  Interesting.
> 
> Maybe you should try the Semkarch CNT1.  Great price and has some great reviews.  I am very happy with mine.



Yup. I have some on their way. And Blon BL-03. Just because


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> That's me out then. What the hell is 'audiophile' anyways? Bit suspicious that the term covers a multitude of sins and possible illusions. If reaching what the engineer intended is what we're looking for, who the hell really knows.



I always assumed that it just meant that nothing was unnaturally boosted. I am probably wrong.


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> Is it ok to like both?



I like both...but not BA only it seems. All my favourite IEMS are hybrids. 
I tried Andromeda and all the Campfires at CanJam...and was a little underwhelmed. Same with Nobles.


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> I always assumed that it just meant that nothing was unnaturally boosted. I am probably wrong.


Probably right. But engineers can be creative and boost things in the studio too - all depends on the recording, the band and the intended effect I guess. Things are certainly boosted at live gigs.
Like I say, we'll just never know what was intended. Evening things down for the sake of 'audiophile' balance could be interpreted as EQing too of course.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 28, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> I like both...but not BA only it seems. All my favourite IEMS are hybrids.
> I tried Andromeda and all the Campfires at CanJam...and was a little underwhelmed. Same with Nobles.


I have a couple of single BAs that I like.

For me, unless something is horribly wrong I just put them in and start enjoying my music.  I forget that people will expect me to "listen to" the iem and find its flaws. I do ,however, only buy ones that I expect I would like. I am rarely disappointed. There are many that I have passed on..not bought....especially if they are expensive.

I usually try to wait until the initial hype dies down.


----------



## Broquen (Aug 28, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I always assumed that it just meant that nothing was unnaturally boosted. I am probably wrong.



I'd say that it is balanced concept. As audiophile sound I assume that details, timbre, accuracy... are more a priority than balance between frequencies. In fact, quite audiophile products sound boring to me and not very balanced.


----------



## BrokeSkoolBoi

Hey yall, this is my first post here are after a brief foray into chifi iems. I had the vsonic BE then the fl8s soon after that. 

A year later now I've just received a used pair Toneking T88ks and I'm very happy with them. I'm curious what the tips people have used of these. I believe I was using the medium rubber small bore at first and the sound was quite bass heavy and the mids were covered a bit.

Right now I think I have on the small silicone medium bore tips that were included and the mids are now front and center with the perfect amount of bass, but the isolation is not as great and the tips are too small for me.

Any suggestions?


----------



## loomisjohnson

ozziecook said:


> That's me out then. What the hell is 'audiophile' anyways? Bit suspicious that the term covers a multitude of sins and possible illusions. If reaching what the engineer intended is what we're looking for, who the hell really knows.


i generally use "audiophile" in the sense of flat/neutral. with a lot of detail and not a lot of emphasis on a particular part of the spectrum, but it's not synonymous with "good"


----------



## FastAndClean

@baskingshark B5+ is love it or hate it type of earphone, the mids are very forward and warm, lush mids, with upper midrange dip, not your typical chi fi with huge spikes at 2-6khz, is not only about the mids , the treble is very clean and natural sounding, they made a good job to put the right dampers so the treble is smooth and natural, get some starline Kz tips, they work great with them


----------



## Nimweth

KB06 arrived this morning. Out of the box they are very well balanced, mids are very nice, probably the best implementation of the 50060 BA I have heard so far. Treble (30095) is clean and detailed with no nasty peaks. Bass has plenty of texture and goes quite deep with good ambience. Soundstage is excellent too with the vent on the rear of the earpieces. These are very promising. More to come.


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> Is it ok to like both?



it is recommended to like (and have) both 

i like BA bass for monitoring, but i haven't heard BA bass that can vibrate the head like dynamic driver could. so i generally like DDs for movies and electronic music (and some modern rock/metal), and BA for anything else. 

but i also mix things up.. so i don't get bored



ozziecook said:


> That's me out then. What the hell is 'audiophile' anyways? Bit suspicious that the term covers a multitude of sins and possible illusions. If reaching what the engineer intended is what we're looking for, who the hell really knows.



yep, the word "just as the musician (or engineer) intended" is really overrated and vague.. at least to me. even a group of musicians in one band have different intentions on what they want the finished product would be. the musician and the mix engineer would also have different vision. 

give the same track materials to two different mixing guy, and it will have different results. me and my friends often did this back then. 

so the music is more like a compromise of different people. that means the listener is free to hear it as he/she finds fit. use whatever monitors we like. 

audiophile terms... well to me it's more of technical things like the capability of using various file types, low distortion and noise floor, good L/R separation or no crossfeed (better yet, the ability to intentionally introduce crossfeed), etc. 

as far as tuning, that's more of a preference. usually the consensus is neutral or balanced.. but neutral/balanced tuning by itself does not mean it's "audiophile". 



FastAndClean said:


> @baskingshark B5+ is love it or hate it type of earphone, the mids are very forward and warm, lush mids, with upper midrange dip, not your typical chi fi with huge spikes at 2-6khz, is not only about the mids , the treble is very clean and natural sounding, they made a good job to put the right dampers so the treble is smooth and natural, get some starline Kz tips, they work great with them



glad to see I'm not the only one that like the B5+ and KZ starline combo


----------



## islubio

baskingshark said:


> That's good to hear. I don't have any mid forward IEMs so want to give this a try, as I usually listen to jazz/acoustic.
> 
> I actually read a few reviews that the bass was lacking and hence was discussing with a Hisenoir rep whether they can increase the subbass a bit more for the set I ordered. They were quite agreeable to get their inhouse audio engineer to modify the tuning at no extra costs, but I was worried it might affect the lush mids. So after discussion with them, I decided to just keep the stock tuning and EQ the bass if needed.
> 
> ...



You just made me pull the trigger on them! 
Seeing that we are both from Singapore, we could maybe try different iems at one time! Haha


----------



## islubio

Zerohour88 said:


> they did not mention their newer model, the hybrid 1+6? well, its not exactly new, but its their most recent model.
> 
> only add another 300 yuan (42 usd) for the custom model




It seems that this is a different company compared to the ones from aliexpress


----------



## Zerohour88

islubio said:


> It seems that this is a different company compared to the ones from aliexpress



a different company that is also called Hisenior?


----------



## islubio

Zerohour88 said:


> a different company that is also called Hisenior?



Seems like I just gotten some verification from them. Aliexpress store carries the high end product for international market compared to the taobao store


----------



## islubio (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's what the customer service representative said on aliexpress. 

Hisenior :
yes thomas , its different,  professional iem only provide in international sales

like T H Bseries not.sold in taobao

the taobao with some basic dd driver iem, which is not suitable for high end music requirement


----------



## Zerohour88

islubio said:


> Here's what the customer service representative said on aliexpress.
> 
> Hisenior :
> yes thomas , its different,  professional iem only provide in international sales
> ...



so same company, only different product for different market?

quite interesting, while it looks like that they want to focus more on international market by releasing more products there, the lineup on each listing tells a different story:

H and S series, each with varying amount of configs:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-9776810458.42.4395109195McVc&id=566529462855

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-9776810458.39.4395109195McVc&id=566452489116

I'll count it down to them wanting that USD markup instead of the cheaper yuan pricing.


----------



## nxnje

Been using my Blon BL-03 as daily driver today and i can say there are a "super" versioje of the KZ EDR1.
I don't know how to explain, but the EDR1 had a very similar signature packing a less refined experience. It's like if the EDR1 started a sort of steroid therapy 
I like what I hear, but be sure to connect them to an amp and switch the tips or you will just find them average.
Starlines work flawlessly for me.

I also revived my CCA C10 and I have to say you instantly feel how expansive is their soundstage when you use them after IEMs with just average stage.

Now i'm still waiting for Brainwavz B400, TRI i4 and MH755.

Chi-Fi is so addictive.


----------



## 1clearhead

BadReligionPunk said:


> Just ordered the Magaosi DQ4 for $132.52. I have a feeling that I probably will not like these, but at that price its worth a shot. Worries for me. Size. It looks pretty big. Bass. Always hard to tell how much bass something has by reading descriptions of how much bass something has. Everybody has their own ideas of what is bass heavy, and most the time they are not in line with my description of bass heavy.


I thought the same thing in terms of size, but I was surprised with their really soft silicone default ear tips, and the sucured fit and comfort, which makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## islubio

Zerohour88 said:


> so same company, only different product for different market?
> 
> quite interesting, while it looks like that they want to focus more on international market by releasing more products there, the lineup on each listing tells a different story:
> 
> ...



Hence I decided to cancel my order with them. As the line up are kinda confusing and was wondering if its just markup from compared to their taobao store.


----------



## Zerohour88

islubio said:


> Hence I decided to cancel my order with them. As the line up are kinda confusing and was wondering if its just markup from compared to their taobao store.



in the interest of not turning anyone away from buying on Hisenior's Aliexpress store, I would usually suggest people to buy from there since taobao would be a bit daunting if you're not willing to navigate it.

combining info from both the sites is quite interesting though, you get the full picture of what BA's are used and in what config, very 64Audio-like (pre-site rework)

from aliexpress:





from taobao:


----------



## islubio (Aug 29, 2019)

Zerohour88 said:


> in the interest of not turning anyone away from buying on Hisenior's Aliexpress store, I would usually suggest people to buy from there since taobao would be a bit daunting if you're not willing to navigate it.
> 
> combining info from both the sites is quite interesting though, you get the full picture of what BA's are used and in what config, very 64Audio-like (pre-site rework)
> 
> ...



I buy from both aliexpress and taobao very often. But the lineup is too cufusing for me haha. And lost at what to chose. Now thdt u have cancelled the b5+. The H line from aliexpress store is tempting me again with their low price. H4 & h6, but not sure if I should pull the trigger on them as there's hardly any or even any reviews on them

H6 on taobao store is all ba and h6 is hybrid on aliexpress. Too confusing


----------



## mbwilson111

Zerohour88 said:


> in the interest of not turning anyone away from buying on Hisenior's Aliexpress store, I would usually suggest people to buy from there since taobao would be a bit daunting if you're not willing to navigate it.
> 
> combining info from both the sites is quite interesting though, you get the full picture of what BA's are used and in what config, very 64Audio-like (pre-site rework)
> 
> ...



Did you notice the included accessories?  One of them is a clean shirt!  Also clean tools.


----------



## StSe

I'm close to buying a Semkarch CNT-1.
Currently my most comfortable IEM is the Tennmak Pro. I often use them during sleep.
Does anyone own them both and can compare them concerning size and shape?


----------



## mbwilson111

StSe said:


> I'm close to buying a Semkarch CNT-1.
> Currently my most comfortable IEM is the Tennmak Pro. I often use them during sleep.
> Does anyone own them both and can compare them concerning size and shape?



I can take some photos of them together after I finish my tea


----------



## StSe

mbwilson111 said:


> I can take some photos of them together after I finish my tea


Thanks a lot and enjoy your tea. I am not in a hurry.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 29, 2019)

StSe said:


> Thanks a lot and enjoy your tea. I am not in a hurry.



I can say that probably nothing is more comfortable than the Tennmak Pro.  It will sit flatter in the ear because the shape and thickness are a little different.  They are similar in size though.  I will add the photos to this post.

@StSe  here are a few... let me know if you need a certain angle.... they are quite different in the way they lie while trying to photograph them.


----------



## loomisjohnson

StSe said:


> I'm close to buying a Semkarch CNT-1.
> Currently my most comfortable IEM is the Tennmak Pro. I often use them during sleep.
> Does anyone own them both and can compare them concerning size and shape?


ji just got the the cnt-1--the shells are very small and sleek (smaller than tenmak), and i find fit + comfort to be vg, altho ear anatomies differ. soundwise, the cnt-1 is ticking a lot of boxes for me--review on the blog to follow.


----------



## Zerohour88

islubio said:


> I buy from both aliexpress and taobao very often. But the lineup is too cufusing for me haha. And lost at what to chose. Now thdt u have cancelled the b5+. The H line from aliexpress store is tempting me again with their low price. H4 & h6, but not sure if I should pull the trigger on them as there's hardly any or even any reviews on them
> 
> H6 on taobao store is all ba and h6 is hybrid on aliexpress. Too confusing



ah, I get what you mean. They avoid giving any FR or description and uses the sub-low-mid-high descriptor instead.

I think, if you're really serious about buying any of the models and are willing to do the work, try taking note of which models have what BA models and then ask for advice on the home-made IEMs thread on how the combination might sound (they're very knowledgeable on the various BA models). Sonion doesn't sell to just anyone, so that's a good indicator. They seem to also know how to tune stuff.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/home-made-iems.430688/



mbwilson111 said:


> Did you notice the included accessories?  One of them is a clean shirt!  Also clean tools.



now that's what I call service


----------



## StSe

mbwilson111 said:


> here are a few... let me know if you need a certain angle.... they are quite different in the way they lie while trying to photograph them.


Thanks a lot for your fast help. I think I will give them a try. It just looks like they are out of stock on Aliexpress (at least the ones for ~ 28 EUR). So I might have some more time to make up my mind until next sale.


----------



## mbwilson111

StSe said:


> Thanks a lot for your fast help. I think I will give them a try. It just looks like they are out of stock on Aliexpress (at least the ones for ~ 28 EUR). So I might have some more time to make up my mind until next sale.



Wow I guess we praised them too  much.  I cannot find anyone on aliexpress with them now.  All the people lurking in here bought them... some people might have bought a bunch of them to sell later on ebay...or amazon... or even other aliexpress stores.  I think it was probably a closeout and they are discontinued.  This was not a new product... People were talking about them more than a year ago but no one paid attention because they were $100 then.... and there were too many other choices at that price.


----------



## rayliam80

Does the C pin cable (KZ ZS10, ZSN, etc) fit the Blon BL-03?


----------



## darmanastartes

rayliam80 said:


> Does the C pin cable (KZ ZS10, ZSN, etc) fit the Blon BL-03?


No.


----------



## ozziecook

M6 is highly impressive. Had it for 48 hours and only used the green filters but the bass is rich and deep without much bleed into mids to speak of.
It's very nicely detailed (not quite as much as NX7) and has a pleasant unfatiguing treble that to me sounds authentic (the NX7 treble is a bit hot and overemphasised and unnatural).
Vocals are good too. It's not far off a TOTL in my opinion. NiceHNK did a great job here.
Great news is I have 3 tip types that work really well - foams, starlines and spiral dots (so far) that just alter the FQ just a touch here and there. Probably not the FQs but certain facets, if that's the right word. Which is nice.
Normally I only find one tip type that brings out the best for me.
Still have the gold and silver filters to try.

Blon BL-03 has arrived today. Not opened yet. More on that soon.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow I guess we praised them too  much.  I cannot find anyone on aliexpress with them now.  All the people lurking in here bought them... some people might have bought a bunch of them to sell later on ebay...or amazon... or even other aliexpress stores.  I think it was probably a closeout and they are discontinued.  This was not a new product... People were talking about them more than a year ago but no one paid attention because they were $100 then.... and there were too many other choices at that price.


i purchased two pairs, just in case


----------



## Tonymac136

StSe said:


> Thanks a lot for your fast help. I think I will give them a try. It just looks like they are out of stock on Aliexpress (at least the ones for ~ 28 EUR). So I might have some more time to make up my mind until next sale.



Blon BL03 has a fairly similar sound. A bit less bass. When powered by an amp they really open up, soundstage-wise. Personally I slightly prefer the Blon but YMMV. They are ever so slightly shorter front to back than the Semkarch so fit my ears better. Worth a look if you absolutely have to spend money right now.


----------



## paulindss

bemymonkey said:


> Another quick question: Any recommendations for Chi-Fi basshead-IEMs? I'd like to add some really bassy ones for jogging and biking - the movement pretty much eliminates the feeling of bass for me when I use more balanced IEMs. I'd like as much bass and sub-bass as possible without completely sacrificing clarity.
> 
> Over-Ear wire is mandatory. Teardrop or Shure type shape if possible. Preferably below 50€. Bonus points for reduced wind noise (seriously, it's an issue )...



Moondrop Kanas - non pro, the regular kanas.

Is all you need to have.


----------



## mbwilson111

paulindss said:


> Moondrop Kanas - non pro, the regular kanas.
> 
> Is all you need to have.



Is that still available?  I could not find it when I looked a few days ago.


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 29, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Is that still available?  I could not find it when I looked a few days ago.


i find it on one store, 50 pairs available, after than no more sub bass lushness


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> i find it on one store, 50 pairs available, after than no more sub bass lushness



More expensive than I thought.  I did buy one IEM during the sale.  The blue NiceHCK Bro...lol.  Big spender.


----------



## steviewonderbread

Just ordered a pair of the BL03, I've been trying to find an inexpensive DD all-rounder for walks around campus so I hope this does the trick. What tips work best on these for someone with bigger ears?


----------



## Tonymac136

I'm using large Dekoni Bulletz. Large SpinFits don't quite fit in my ears and push themselves back out (with help from a slightly awkward cable). The foam doesn't darken the sound on these as badly as on some IEMs and provides a good seal. If you can deal with foamies that is.


----------



## paulindss (Aug 29, 2019)

Still loving the Blon BL-03.

And today these 2 arrived. Audiosense t180 and TRI I4. The audiosense will do a nice comparision with Blon, as they go for exactly the same price. 41$ stock, 30$ on sales. I will make a full review of the 3, just don't know when LOL.

@FastAndClean

*BLON BL-03 VS MOONDROP KANAS (regular)*

The kanas compared to the blon has a narrower stage and little bit less airyness. The kanas is considerably sharper, the attack is much tighter and mid bass on kanas is more controled and bass decay are tighter as well. The blon is mellow sounding, not harsh at any place, the bass besides being slower, is far from bad or compromising. The sub bass have just a as great extension but is little bit slower and mid bass have a verry small bleed. Still natural and capable tho.

The kanas is more technical, but looses on musicality and soundstage. The blon sounds broader and less revealing with more air and sparkle - i realy don't know why.

The kanas can manage to be almost basshead, but with great micro-dynamics, esp at bass and mids, at the same time being more revealing in complex tracks than the BA on ikko oh1, that glares, for example.

However, the macro dynamics aren't great IMO, compared to the Blon, i have the SUBJECTIVE impressions the the driver on kanas are harder and tighter, while the blon have higher excursion and excels at macro.

They have similar timbre, both sound very correct, with the Kanas having a edge, but also having somekind of a metallical sound.

In the end they sound like they should. The kanas is pricier and have superior technical ability. The blon however, have no right to be this good at 41$, and offers a softer, mellow and bassy sounding that's correct, natural, and super duper enjoyable. I love both equally, price no object.


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 29, 2019)

paulindss said:


> Still loving the Blon BL-03.
> 
> And today these 2 arrived. Audiosense t180 and TRI I4. The audiosense will do a nice comparision with Blon, as they go for exactly the same price. 41$ stock, 30$ on sales. I will make a full review of the 3, just don't know when LOL.
> 
> ...


great news, i am waiting for the Blon, purchased after i saw some measurements, it seems well tuned, i am more existed for the CNT1 though
hey i have I4 too, we share a lot of in ears


----------



## paulindss

FastAndClean said:


> great news, i am waiting for the Blon, purchased after i saw some measurements, it seems well tuned, i am more existed for the CNT1 though
> hey i have I4 too, we share a lot of in ears



Haha, indeed. 

Blon, CNT and KANAS, that's about the perfect comparison for the ones looking to find whos budget cabon nanotube is adequate. I can't wait for you.

Cheers.


----------



## chinmie

how's the Blon BL 03 compared to the ZS10 Pro, as they are in the same price range?


----------



## Veyska

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow I guess we praised them too  much.  I cannot find anyone on aliexpress with them now.  All the people lurking in here bought them... some people might have bought a bunch of them to sell later on ebay...or amazon... or even other aliexpress stores.  I think it was probably a closeout and they are discontinued.  This was not a new product... People were talking about them more than a year ago but no one paid attention because they were $100 then.... and there were too many other choices at that price.


Arg.  Finally got a chance to take a nice walk outdoors today (between schedule, new kitten, and annoyingly warm weather...) to see how the T180+BT3S combo works and while it sounds *wonderful* and the minor Bluetooth hiss is basically unnoticeable outdoors the T180 isolate way more than I like for walking outdoors and I was gonna' probably buy the Semkarch when I got back but nope.  -_-  Maybe I should just go ahead and buy a cheap low impedance IEM to stall and get another data point before I gamble on yet another something more expensive...


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 29, 2019)

somebody said already the blon and kanas are both same with a bit of eq u can get 90% according to @KopiOkaya he have both.. saw his comment earlier.. so yes blon is really interesting..

another interesting iem is GuideRay GR-i18 which is out of the radar atm.. so its not a hyped iem but its reviewed by hbb.. but didnt got attention.. yet

GuideRay GR-i18 and blon is on my list


----------



## thejoker13

BrokeSkoolBoi said:


> Hey yall, this is my first post here are after a brief foray into chifi iems. I had the vsonic BE then the fl8s soon after that.
> 
> A year later now I've just received a used pair Toneking T88ks and I'm very happy with them. I'm curious what the tips people have used of these. I believe I was using the medium rubber small bore at first and the sound was quite bass heavy and the mids were covered a bit.
> 
> ...


Spiral dots are a match made in heaven for me.


----------



## nxnje

chinmie said:


> how's the Blon BL 03 compared to the ZS10 Pro, as they are in the same price range?


I have both and both are exceptional.
The ZS10 Pro is, however, technically better, showing a more refined and analytic sound.
The Blon BL-03 is more natural, warmer and very very addictive.
They are two different products for sure.

The BL-03 are my daily drivers actually, and I have to say it was really sad replacing my ZS7 after many months.
The ZS10 is the way to go if you want a more refined and detailed set, while you should go with the Blon if you need an energetic but warm pair of IEMs to use while moving.

Just note a thing: the ZS10 Pro are extremely easy to driver while the BL-03 need a bit more power (ex. A portable amp) to show their real potential.


----------



## chinmie

nxnje said:


> I have both and both are exceptional.
> The ZS10 Pro is, however, technically better, showing a more refined and analytic sound.
> The Blon BL-03 is more natural, warmer and very very addictive.
> They are two different products for sure.
> ...



thanks for the description. the ZS10 pro is exceptional for the price, alas i already have the OG Kanas first and they have similar type of tuning, that I'm contemplating whether to keep the ZS10 pro or not. the Blon has interesting look for me, i might look into it next.

i already spend my budget on BT20S and SFR MT100 on this sale period


----------



## Karendar

So IMR's next venture: a hybrid piezo + Planar? So basically the NX7+F3?


----------



## DynamicEars

nxnje said:


> I have both and both are exceptional.
> The ZS10 Pro is, however, technically better, showing a more refined and analytic sound.
> The Blon BL-03 is more natural, warmer and very very addictive.
> They are two different products for sure.
> ...



So are you saying you prefer BL-03 compared to ZS7? How is the details, separation, soundstage depth on BL 03? is ZS10 Pro much superior? Now I'm curious


----------



## snip3r77

What are the recommended ear tips if the jvc spirals’ diameter is too big? Thanks


----------



## DynamicEars

snip3r77 said:


> What are the recommended ear tips if the jvc spirals’ diameter is too big? Thanks



which diameter? nozzle inner diameter (the one that attached to your iem's nozzle), or bore diameter (as spiral dots considered as wide bore), or diameter of outer silicone?


----------



## paulindss (Aug 29, 2019)

Funny, my TRI I4 doesn't sound bass light. It has gobbles of bass compared to something like tin t2 or audiosense t180. But at the same time i am certain that my ears are NOT blocking the vent. Clear mids, nice bass, Hi hats hits hard sometimes, but just as hard as any neutral-ish haman-ish iem.

I find it very balanced and snappy, IMO first impressions are definitely great for the price.

Baby ikko oh1? Funny enough they have the same config. I just did a A/B, and they sound exactly like a baby ikko oh1 on my ears and fittment. The ikko sounds broader, with a hint more upper treble resolution, clearer mids and faster and more subbass (making the overall presentation a little less shouty). But overall character are the same.


----------



## paulindss

Exactly the same pouch, same 10mm driver + knowles ba, two vents.

I AM NOT SAYING THEY ARE THE SAME. To my ears they do sound different, but they could be done at same factory, be siblings etc. The ikko says titanium DD, The tri says biocelulose, the ba can be different model, etc. The outter vent are located differently as well.


----------



## snip3r77

DynamicEars said:


> which diameter? nozzle inner diameter (the one that attached to your iem's nozzle), or bore diameter (as spiral dots considered as wide bore), or diameter of outer silicone?


Usually the nozzle is too small. When I remove the iem the rubber will get stuck in my ear


----------



## audio123 (Nov 19, 2019)

Newly revised H40, https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3007#post-15316243


----------



## Tonymac136

DynamicEars said:


> So are you saying you prefer BL-03 compared to ZS7? How is the details, separation, soundstage depth on BL 03? is ZS10 Pro much superior? Now I'm curious



I don't have the Pro, only the ZS10 but comparing the two, they have roughly equal soundstage. Separation is better with the KZ unless you are using an amp, where the Blon at least matches the KZ and maybe beats it. Detail wise the KZ is a winner too.

BUT - the best way I can describe it is that the ZS10 sounds like IEMs and the Blon sounds like music. Things just sound a bit "off" with the KZ. The Blons also have a bit more fullness to the sound. Since buying the Blons I not only rarely listen to my other IEMs I also rarely listen to my HE400i.


----------



## nxnje

chinmie said:


> thanks for the description. the ZS10 pro is exceptional for the price, alas i already have the OG Kanas first and they have similar type of tuning, that I'm contemplating whether to keep the ZS10 pro or not. the Blon has interesting look for me, i might look into it next.
> 
> i already spend my budget on BT20S and SFR MT100 on this sale period


Y, ZS10 Pro are great for the price, I completely agree.


DynamicEars said:


> So are you saying you prefer BL-03 compared to ZS7? How is the details, separation, soundstage depth on BL 03? is ZS10 Pro much superior? Now I'm curious


It's not I prefer them compared to the ZS7, I mean, it's just i prefer using them as daily drivers. I do not know how to explain but the BL-03 sound so musical and natural, and they're not bulky like the ZS7. Plus, they're not open back, isolate better (if you use the right tips) and are perfect for daily usage if you're someone who's always outta home like walkin in the city, moving by train/bus and so on.
Technically, the ZS7 are better, more soundstage, way better imaging, better instrument separation, but the Blon have that "natural" factor that really gives them a sort of fullness to the sound that you do not even think you have your IEMs in the ear. They're simply special to me. As I've stated some posts ago, they are like a "SUPER" version of the old KZ EDR1 with more forward mids and better technical performance.
When you listen to the BL-03 you immediately understand that Blon really cared in performing a good tuning on them.



Tonymac136 said:


> I don't have the Pro, only the ZS10 but comparing the two, they have roughly equal soundstage. Separation is better with the KZ unless you are using an amp, where the Blon at least matches the KZ and maybe beats it. Detail wise the KZ is a winner too.
> 
> BUT - the best way I can describe it is that the ZS10 sounds like IEMs and the Blon sounds like music. Things just sound a bit "off" with the KZ. The Blons also have a bit more fullness to the sound. Since buying the Blons I not only rarely listen to my other IEMs I also rarely listen to my HE400i.


Agree with almost everything.
I'm using far less often my other IEMs as well.


----------



## ozziecook

*Suicide Blon *

If anyone would like to buy my new Blon BL-03's please PM me. 
I will also throw in an almost unused set of ****'s (a third pair I have) for the price I paid for the Blon's.


----------



## baskingshark

ozziecook said:


> *Suicide Blon *
> 
> If anyone would like to buy my new Blon BL-03's please PM me.
> I will also throw in an almost unused set of ****'s (a third pair I have) for the price I paid for the Blon's.



How is the Blon BL03 compared to Moondrop crescent and ****?


----------



## Dcell7 (Aug 30, 2019)

This name 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000133440960.html


----------



## DynamicEars

nxnje said:


> Y, ZS10 Pro are great for the price, I completely agree.
> 
> It's not I prefer them compared to the ZS7, I mean, it's just i prefer using them as daily drivers. I do not know how to explain but the BL-03 sound so musical and natural, and they're not bulky like the ZS7. Plus, they're not open back, isolate better (if you use the right tips) and are perfect for daily usage if you're someone who's always outta home like walkin in the city, moving by train/bus and so on.
> Technically, the ZS7 are better, more soundstage, way better imaging, better instrument separation, but the Blon have that "natural" factor that really gives them a sort of fullness to the sound that you do not even think you have your IEMs in the ear. They're simply special to me. As I've stated some posts ago, they are like a "SUPER" version of the old KZ EDR1 with more forward mids and better technical performance.
> ...



OK I got it, its about just right balance and nice timbre so it sounded very "correct". I was thinking something like a budget version of moondrop Kanas Pro, or at least what I've think about it. I would like to have one but seeing my drawer again, yeah I have to pass. Hopefully got chance to hear them later from friends or accidentally buy one.




Dcell7 said:


> This name
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000133440960.html



Are you shuoer? sure? kinda cool on their design btw. How crazy the chifi war nowadays


----------



## nxnje

DynamicEars said:


> OK I got it, its about just right balance and nice timbre so it sounded very "correct". I was thinking something like a budget version of moondrop Kanas Pro, or at least what I've think about it. I would like to have one but seeing my drawer again, yeah I have to pass. Hopefully got chance to hear them later from friends or accidentally buy one.


Try requesting it for review. They send you a free sample, you make a honest review on it.
They gain good words (as the Blon are the correct product if you need reviews for products) and you gain a new pair of IEMs.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 30, 2019)

LOL found an obscure CHIFI IEM on Aliexpress that says they have 3DD + 1 BA. Yes u read that right, 3DD, not the usual 1 DD. $16.90 USD.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982137551.html?spm=2114.12057483.0.0.6f981733GiswVc

Looks unique. Anyone wanna take one for the team and try it haha?


----------



## Dcell7

DynamicEars said:


> Are you shuoer? sure? kinda cool on their design btw. How crazy the chifi war nowadays



I am not quite Shure


----------



## Markolav

baskingshark said:


> LOL found an obscure CHIFI IEM on Aliexpress that says they have 3DD + 1 BA. Yes u read that right, 3DD, not the usual 1 DD. $16.90 USD.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982137551.html?spm=2114.12057483.0.0.6f981733GiswVc
> 
> Looks unique. Anyone wanna take one for the team and try it haha?



Lol, for some reason this made me chuckle.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Dcell7 said:


> This name
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000133440960.html



Its a KZ ZSN with MMCX using a BQEYZ cable and comes in a nice TRN tin case. LOL


----------



## Tonymac136

Has anybody heard a pair of Blon BL-01 yet? Mine are on a plane right now.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 30, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Has anybody heard a pair of Blon BL-01 yet? Mine are on a plane right now.



The Blon BL-01 looks exactly like the NiceHCK EP10 that was once one of their lucky bags.  see https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ep10.23452/reviews#review-21215  for photos and reviews

I am very happy with my EP10 so if they are the same these will be very nice for someone that never had the chance to get an EP10.


----------



## nxnje

mbwilson111 said:


> The Blon BL-01 looks exactly like the NiceHCK EP10 that was once one of their lucky bags.  see https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ep10.23452/reviews#review-21215  for photos and reviews
> 
> I am very happy with my EP10 so if they are the same these will be very nice for someone that never had the chance to get an EP10.



Agreed. 
I have two pairs of the EP10 (both defective but hey, unlucky) but the sound is great for the price.
They seem really identical.


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> I have two pairs of the EP10 (both defective but hey, unlucky) but the sound is great for the price.
> They seem really identical.



In what way were they defective?


----------



## nxnje

mbwilson111 said:


> In what way were they defective?


Both have the same problem on the same side.
The right earbud has no actual energy and volume.
It really feels like it doesn't work well.
No bass, no isolation, lower volume.


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> Both have the same problem on the same side.
> The right earbud has no actual energy and volume.
> It really feels like it doesn't work well.
> No bass, no isolation, lower volume.



Does yours have a mic?  I can't remember if that was an option.  I only remember that there were two colors.


----------



## nxnje

mbwilson111 said:


> Does yours have a mic?  I can't remember if that was an option.  I only remember that there were two colors.


Nope, they do not feature a microphone. I have both colors, one silver and one bronze.


----------



## Slater

Dcell7 said:


> This name
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000133440960.html



Stupid name, but that's pretty cool looking!

The round packaging reminds me of the new VSonics.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Tonymac136 said:


> Has anybody heard a pair of Blon BL-01 yet? Mine are on a plane right now.


If they are a rebadged ep10 then they are bass head in stock form. Clean clear natural mids and a spiky treble that can be a problem to some people. 
Eq'd and amped its a top class extreme bass head iem. At +20db and 60% volume on Cayin c5 in high gain they rattled so hard(and sounded good) that I could not read the screen from my laptop sitting on my lap. I also had to hold them in my ears because they shook so hard they would vibrate out of my ear. 

Not safe at all, but fun AF.


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> Nope, they do not feature a microphone. I have both colors, one silver and one bronze.



hmmm I asked because I thought maybe a mic was causing the problem.  You should have been sent replacements.  I have the bronze and my husband has the silver, so we do have two in the house    Sorry that you can't enjoy yours.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> LOL found an obscure CHIFI IEM on Aliexpress that says they have 3DD + 1 BA. Yes u read that right, 3DD, not the usual 1 DD. $16.90 USD.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982137551.html?spm=2114.12057483.0.0.6f981733GiswVc
> 
> Looks unique. Anyone wanna take one for the team and try it haha?



If you do a search, I am pretty sure a member or two have already tried it. If I remember correctly, they said they're super boosted low end (L shaped). And I think I remember someone saying they weren't comfortable to wear. But don't quote me on that. I just remember I had briefly considered them, read the few comments, and deleted them from my memory banks (and shopping cart) and moved on.


----------



## ozziecook (Aug 30, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> How is the Blon BL03 compared to Moondrop crescent and ****?



Apologies for delay responding.
Um.
Well I prefer the Crescent. The Blon, to my ears, is a little off in certain areas. But then I had that with Kanas Pro. It might be that the fit doesn't suit me.
Crescent was for me a keeper as it's such an easy fit, fixed cable (sometimes nice to have that if it works well and it does) and it doesn't do anything especially wrong across the spectrum.
I guess it's just a nice sensible, warmish listen.
BL-03 due to possible fit issue - it has a short nozzle - feels a bit uneven, perhaps even scratchy in the vocal. Just didn't dazzle me in any area. Perhaps it's an 'audiophile' thing I'm missing 
Not selling this very well am I?!


----------



## thebigredpolos

baskingshark said:


> LOL found an obscure CHIFI IEM on Aliexpress that says they have 3DD + 1 BA. Yes u read that right, 3DD, not the usual 1 DD. $16.90 USD.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982137551.html?spm=2114.12057483.0.0.6f981733GiswVc
> 
> Looks unique. Anyone wanna take one for the team and try it haha?


They aren't the worst headphone I own, the fit is definitely awkward though.  Included tips didn't give me a proper seal, so I ended up using KZ starlines.  Luckily it uses standard MMCX as well, since the included cable is clunky thanks to a giant mic section.


----------



## harry501501

Don't often jump above the sub £100 market these days with budget sets upping the quality all the time but was drawn to this for a while. Worried about fit, but got thru Amazon PRIME if an issue.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> If you do a search, I am pretty sure a member or two have already tried it. If I remember correctly, they said they're super boosted low end (L shaped). And I think I remember someone saying they weren't comfortable to wear. But don't quote me on that. I just remember I had briefly considered them, read the few comments, and deleted them from my memory banks (and shopping cart) and moved on.


Yup!...that could of been me. They were terrible to wear, too BIG to insert and lastly kept falling off my ears. I tried changing the ear tips for better insertion, but to no avail. The low end bass was just too super boosted for my taste with lifeless MID's and highs. Though, the one BA per side wasn't offered with the unit at the time.


----------



## nxnje

mbwilson111 said:


> hmmm I asked because I thought maybe a mic was causing the problem.  You should have been sent replacements.  I have the bronze and my husband has the silver, so we do have two in the house    Sorry that you can't enjoy yours.


The first one was the one i found with the fukubukuro purchase, while the second one was sent to me by NiceHCK as replacement unit, and was defective as well.
In every other case I have always received perfect stuff from NiceHCK, so I think I was just unlucky.


----------



## nxnje

BadReligionPunk said:


> If they are a rebadged ep10 then they are bass head in stock form. Clean clear natural mids and a spiky treble that can be a problem to some people.
> Eq'd and amped its a top class extreme bass head iem. At +20db and 60% volume on Cayin c5 in high gain they rattled so hard(and sounded good) that I could not read the screen from my laptop sitting on my lap. I also had to hold them in my ears because they shook so hard they would vibrate out of my ear.
> 
> Not safe at all, but fun AF.


Your description is astonishing.


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Yup!...that could of been me. They were terrible to wear, too BIG to insert and lastly kept falling off my ears. I tried changing the ear tips for better insertion, but to no avail. The low end bass was just too super boosted for my taste with lifeless MID's and highs. Though, the one BA per side wasn't offered with the unit at the time.



Gotcha.

Yeah, what you said sounds familiar. I remember I thought it looked kinda unique, and I was willing to be a guinea pig for such a small cost. But after the few people that had already bought it posted their impressions, I was like _no thanks_!


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Yeah, what you said sounds familiar. I remember I thought it looked kinda unique, and I was willing to be a guinea pig for such a small cost. But after the few people that had already bought it posted their impressions, I was like _no thanks_!


+1 ...Sent them back to the seller quicker than he might of ask me, why?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

nxnje said:


> Your description is astonishing.


I tried killing them but that little driver just laughed at me.


----------



## FastAndClean

BadReligionPunk said:


> I tried killing them but that little driver just laughed at me.


can you get a basshead level sub bass from CNT1?


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> I tried killing them but that little driver just laughed at me.



Seems more like you were trying to kill your ears.. or your brain!


----------



## harry501501 (Aug 30, 2019)

Slater said:


> Stupid name, but that's pretty cool looking!
> 
> The round packaging reminds me of the new VSonics.



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000133440960.html

Those look like a pair Robocop would wear on a Sunday afternoon just chilling to some soft EDM


----------



## BadReligionPunk

mbwilson111 said:


> Seems more like you were trying to kill your ears.. or your brain!


What brain? 
The trick is to limit the time of exposure. Also EQ down the upper mids and treble to compensate for the volume increase. High Frequencies can destroy you very fast. Low Frequencies not quite as bad. At least that's what I was always told by people that I should probably have ignored.


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> What brain?
> The trick is to limit the time of exposure. Also EQ down the upper mids and treble to compensate for the volume increase. High Frequencies can destroy you very fast. Low Frequencies not quite as bad. At least that's what I was always told by people that I should probably have ignored.



I see..so it was ALL about the bass.


----------



## chinmie

BadReligionPunk said:


> What brain?
> The trick is to limit the time of exposure. Also EQ down the upper mids and treble to compensate for the volume increase. High Frequencies can destroy you very fast. Low Frequencies not quite as bad. At least that's what I was always told by people that I should probably have ignored.



any excessive volume (low frequencies included) would still damage and degrade the hearing to that specific frequency. high frequency fatigue is easier to detect (the high pitch ringing in the ears). low frequency fatigue also should produce ringing, but on that lower pitch sound that most people don't notice.. but it's there.


----------



## zazaboy

just listen to low volume or moderate volume max


----------



## audio123

Not a big fan of DM6 but I like the DH3 sound. Lively and engaging. Great for acoustics. Vocals are clear. BGVP nailed this one IMO.


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 31, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Apologies for delay responding.
> Um.
> Well I prefer the Crescent. The Blon, to my ears, is a little off in certain areas. But then I had that with Kanas Pro. It might be that the fit doesn't suit me.
> Crescent was for me a keeper as it's such an easy fit, fixed cable (sometimes nice to have that if it works well and it does) and it doesn't do anything especially wrong across the spectrum.
> ...


The Blon BL-03 have too short nozzles and sound flat even with premium eartips. They do sound amazing with Starline tips inside out and a rubber ring as "doorstop" for the tip...absolutely magnificent and also better than the Crescents.



Spoiler: How to...



https://bit.ly/2ZLtqVG


----------



## ozziecook

Otto Motor said:


> The Blon BL-03 have too short nozzles and sound flat even with premium eartips. They do sound amazing with Starline tips inside out and a rubber ring as "doorstop" for the tip...absolutely magnificent and also better than the Crescents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm. Interesting. Don't tend to mess around much with tips or mods...always tip roll with 3 or 4 types...if no good, just move on. There's so much else to try. But might give a go.
Thanks.


----------



## HungryPanda

I often fight with so many tips on certain earphones


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 31, 2019)

.


----------



## azattarj

These CNT-1 are just amazing!!!

I did not purchased any gear since 2014 and I kinda quitted my this hobby. My last IEM was TDK BA200, which is a very good dual-BA IEM. But its build quality betrayed and I stayed without an IEM. I was looking through IEMs on eBay and suddenly I found new SEMKARCH earphones on auction. I immediately recognized good earphones and searched about them on Head-Fi, saw a couple of good reviews, bidded on them and won for $27. FOR $27!!!! To tell the truth, I didn't expect much from them. By then I didn't know these are carbon nanotube type drivers, with which I was familiar from FXD80 and FXT90. So the day came, they were delivered. I put them on ears and microphonics grabbed my attention. I really don't like when cables aren't quiet. But anyway, I was really pleased with the sound quality. The only thing that bothered me was emphasis at around 4k region. I quite forgot about changeable filters thing . When I was at home at last, I changed filters to black and WOW!!!! These sound unbelievable for the $27 I paid. 4k region was calmed down with black filters. Due to carbon nanotube CNT-1 is really fast for dynamic driver. They remind me of FXD80, but with more prominent mids. Lower mids were recessed on FXD80. On SEMKARCH V-shape signature is well tuned and I enjoy the sound they produce. Some say that treble is not enough extended, but  I have no any claims regarding it. For $35 you can buy from AliExpress these are just a steal. Really like my pairs. This is the best purchase I have ever made.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Now with CNT-1 being out of stock and getting so much love on Headfi, I feel really sad that clumsiness of post office cost me a good IEM. I hope that something much better is on the horizon to compensate this loss!


----------



## mbwilson111

Dani157 said:


> Now with CNT-1 being out of stock and getting so much love on Headfi, I feel really sad that clumsiness of post office cost me a good IEM. I hope that something much better is on the horizon to compensate this loss!



Maybe it will still arrive?


----------



## azattarj

Dani157 said:


> Now with CNT-1 being out of stock and getting so much love on Headfi, I feel really sad that clumsiness of post office cost me a good IEM. I hope that something much better is on the horizon to compensate this loss!


Oh, I didn't realize these were sold out. However, even for $95 price tag, they are amazing. The only concern I have with them is the cable. It tangles easy and have fair enough microphonics. Otherwise, worth every penny.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe it will still arrive?



Called my local post office and they haven't received any parcel with the tracking number. I really hope they do arrive.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

azattarj said:


> Oh, I didn't realize these were sold out. However, even for $95 price tag, they are amazing. The only concern I have with them is the cable. It tangles easy and have fair enough microphonics. Otherwise, worth every penny.




It hurts to pay 3x price when you have already purchased one. And at 100, I'd rather go for other IEMs than CNT-1


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 31, 2019)

Dani157 said:


> Called my local post office and they haven't received any parcel with the tracking number. I really hope they do arrive.



When did you order?  Was it from aliexpress?



Dani157 said:


> It hurts to pay 3x price when you have already purchased one. And at 100, I'd rather go for other IEMs than CNT-1



I agree.  As good as they are there is so much good competition at the $100 price range.  I would not choose a full priced CNT1 over my Toneking Nine Tail.  At $32 I just had to do it.


----------



## Slater

I’m surprised Penon doesn’t lower the price of their CNT-1. Maybe not to $30 (assuming they’d lose money), but certainly they could lower it to maybe $50 and they’d still sell every last one.

They’re never going to seller them at $95, when people bought loads of them at $30.


----------



## azattarj

Dani157 said:


> It hurts to pay 3x price when you have already purchased one. And at 100, I'd rather go for other IEMs than CNT-1


Market has changed a lot since 2014. For $100 I could not expect to get an earphone with detachable cables + they sound this good and have such good build quality. If you want this kind of sound for a good price you can try zero audio carbo basso. They are carbon nanotube as well. They go cheap on japanese amazon. However, build quality isn't on par with CNT-1. I had to recable my pairs.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

mbwilson111 said:


> When did you order?  Was it from aliexpress?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  As good as they are there is so much good competition at the $100 price range.  I would not choose CNT1 over my Toneking Nine Tail.



Yes from AliExpress. They asked me to wait for a month if they're still not delivered they'll refund me. So not everything is gloomy. In 11.11 sale, I'm actually looking forward to purchase Ninetails. Customisable DD IEMs is something I'd like to have in my collection


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I’m surprised Penon doesn’t lower the price of their CNT-1. Maybe not to $30 (assuming they’d lose money), but certainly they could lower it to maybe $50 and they’d still sell every last one.
> 
> They’re never going to seller them at $95, when people bought loads of them at $30.



Maybe they don't know.  Maybe in their store it has been forgotten.  Seems that no one paid much attention to them more than a year ago when they were first praised by a couple of people who did have to pay more.


----------



## azattarj

Slater said:


> I’m surprised Penon doesn’t lower the price of their CNT-1. Maybe not to $30 (assuming they’d lose money), but certainly they could lower it to maybe $50 and they’d still sell every last one.
> 
> They’re never going to seller them at $95, when people bought loads of them at $30.


It depends on how many units they still have on stock. If there is few, than they would prefer to sell them for $95, even if it goes slower.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dani157 said:


> Yes from AliExpress. They asked me to wait for a month if they're still not delivered they'll refund me. So not everything is gloomy. In 11.11 sale, I'm actually looking forward to purchase Ninetails. Customisable DD IEMs is something I'd like to have in my collection



I remember having a few things arrive after 5 or 6 weeks but that was a couple of years ago.  It seems to usually be a bit faster now... particularly from the stores that were stocking the Semkarch.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

azattarj said:


> Market has changed a lot since 2014. For $100 I could not expect to get an earphone with detachable cables + they sound this good and have such good build quality. If you want this kind of sound for a good price you can try zero audio carbo basso. They are carbon nanotube as well. They go cheap on japanese amazon. However, build quality isn't on par with CNT-1. I had to recable my pairs.



I'd check them out. I have VS7 and I really love carbon nanotube sound. It feels natural and pleasant for long sessions. Hence purchased CNT-1 because why not. I don't like the shape of BL-03 and hence avoiding them


----------



## azattarj

mbwilson111 said:


> I remember having a few things arrive after 5 or 6 weeks but that was a couple of years ago.  It seems to usually be a bit faster now... particularly from the stores that were stocking the Semkarch.


Delivery from China is really frustrating. It happened once that I waited for my pairs 2 months even though it was trackable shipping. I lost my hope thinking that package got lost or stolen. I stopped to track them any further. Only on 3rd month they arrived. I was not expecting a package and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe they don't know.  Maybe in their store it has been forgotten.  Seems that no one paid much attention to them more than a year ago when they were first praised by a couple of people who did have to pay more.



I have a feeling the Semkarch CNT1 won't be in production anymore, that's the impression I got from chatting to the AE sellers today. Most of them say their suppliers don't distribute the CNT1 to them anymore. Yeah I think it came out around 2018 and had a cult following then, quite sad that they are only truly appreciated now when they are sold out.




Dani157 said:


> Yes from AliExpress. They asked me to wait for a month if they're still not delivered they'll refund me. So not everything is gloomy. In 11.11 sale, I'm actually looking forward to purchase Ninetails. Customisable DD IEMs is something I'd like to have in my collection



I like my nine tails, maybe more so than my other DD IEM, the TFZ No. 3.
The customizability is really great, but IMHO what I liked even more is that it has one of the best organic natural timbre for instruments. Those who like orchestra/jazz/bigband genres will really appreciate it. I think it can be gotten at 80ish USD during sales. So yeah look forward to 11/11.


----------



## mbwilson111

azattarj said:


> Delivery from China is really frustrating. It happened once that I waited for my pairs 2 months even though it was trackable shipping. I lost my hope thinking that package got lost or stolen. I stopped to track them any further. Only on 3rd month they arrived. I was not expecting a package and was pleasantly surprised.




Check out this post... someone else seems to hold the record for longest delivery time.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-2786#post-14919643


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 31, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I have a feeling the Semkarch CNT1 won't be in production anymore, that's the impression I got from chatting to the AE sellers today. Most of them say their suppliers don't distribute the CNT1 to them anymore. Yeah I think it came out around 2018 and had a cult following then, quite sad that they are only truly appreciated now when they are sold out.



I had a feeling when I saw that all the aliexpress sellers were offering them at such a low price that it was a close-out...that they were discontinued.

@baskingshark I want that little creature that is in your avatar.  Where can I find him?


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 31, 2019)

Lol Knowles is trying to ban Bellsing BAs in the USA:

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/

https://www.usitc.gov/secretary/fed_reg_notices/337/dn_3409_notice_08292019sgl.pdf

What will this mean for the CHIFI industry if they succeed???

And Campfire Solaris uses bellsings?? LOL


----------



## CactusPete23

mbwilson111 said:


> I remember having a few things arrive after 5 or 6 weeks but that was a couple of years ago.  It seems to usually be a bit faster now... particularly from the stores that were stocking the Semkarch.



Also, several orders of mine from AE showed as either "delivered" or "in Country", or "at local post office", when in fact, none of the items were in country.   I believe that some sellers use FAKE Tracking Numbers, just to "show" that they were shipped and delivered.  That way they maintain their "Good" AliExpress Rating.   None-the-less; AliExpress orders either eventually get delivered, OR Refunded, in my experience.  

Wish the best to all waiting on AE Orders.


----------



## mbwilson111

CactusPete23 said:


> Also, several orders of mine from AE showed as either "delivered" or "in Country", or "at local post office", when in fact, none of the items were in country.   I believe that some sellers use FAKE Tracking Numbers, just to "show" that they were shipped and delivered.  That way they maintain their "Good" AliExpress Rating.   None-the-less; AliExpress orders either eventually get delivered, OR Refunded, in my experience.
> 
> Wish the best to all waiting on AE Orders.



That is why I have certain favorite sellers.


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> And Campfire Solaris uses bellsings?? LOL


WHAT? really?


----------



## Tonymac136

Dani157 said:


> I don't like the shape of BL-03 and hence avoiding them



Physical shape or shape of the frequency response graph?


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> @baskingshark I want that little creature that is in your avatar.  Where can I find him?



Haha this is a computer game character from Danganronpa called Monokuma.


----------



## FastAndClean

JH10X3 Pro  also with bellsing drivers hahaha


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Tonymac136 said:


> Physical shape or shape of the frequency response graph?



Physical shape


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> JH10X3 Pro  also with bellsing drivers hahaha



CTM also!!
These TOTL brands say they charge premium prices due to R&D and good quality, now the cat is out of the bag!
Either that or their engineers think the Bellsings are as good quality as a Knowles LOL.


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> CTM also!!
> These TOTL brands say they charge premium prices due to R&D and good quality, now the cat is out of the bag!
> Either that or their engineers think the Bellsings are as good quality as a Knowles LOL.


they are very cheap drivers if you buy in bulk, is all about the money


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 31, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> they are very cheap drivers if you buy in bulk, is all about the money



I'm no expert, but for a TOTL IEM that is say > $1500 USD, in the big scheme of things, how much can u save using a Bellsing driver instead of a Knowles driver?
The summitFI market is quite niche and consumers that buy these TOTL IEMs may not be as many as the budget/midfi segment, so how much savings can be made just to use a Bellsing driver?


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 31, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> T
> I'm no expert, but for a TOTL IEM that is say > $1500 USD, in the big scheme of things, how much can u save using a Bellsing driver instead of a Knowles driver?


a lot, if a pair of bellsing drivers is 5$ in bulk and the same knowles is 15$ and you sell thousands  of those flagship earphones the savings are huge
we don't know exactingly what kind of drivers they are using, there is very cheap bellsing drivers, also very expensive knowles, i saw bellsing drivers for 5$ a pair, at bulk the price will be lower than that, Knowles have drivers for 60$ a pair, we are talking big savings here


----------



## vladstef

I've been saying that Bellsing drivers are in some cases even better than Knowles ones. Everytime I said it people would dismiss it faster than it took them to read it.
The only issue and reason why Bellsing has a bad name is because they are mostly misused without much thought in cheap IEMs. And because they are cheapper - that must mean that they suck, cuz that has always been the case in audio community...

The copying part I didn't know about - I legit though that Bellsing was manufacturing BAs for Knowles because that made a lot of sense. At least now we know and finally have a reason not to use Bellsings due to ethical reasons.


----------



## FastAndClean

bellsing drivers are not bad at all, if tuned right they can be good, for example the woofers on CCA C16 are great, very clean fast bass, also i have one earphone with 6 knowles and 4 bellsing per side, the bellsing drivers are for the treble, not at all bad treble, they use knowles dampers in the tube and the treble is smooth


----------



## bemymonkey

You guys have any preferences for Chi-Fi Bluetooth receivers that are clip type (with a 3.5mm jack) rather than the ones that attach directly to the IEMs?

Has anyone ever tried one of these? I'm leaning towards the Fiio, but if one of the cheap ones does the job I'm not opposed to saving 20€ and buying a backup pair of C10s instead 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...8.0&pvid=e48600ce-ebee-4efd-9510-ed22474d87ac

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...8.0&pvid=e48600ce-ebee-4efd-9510-ed22474d87ac

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...8.0&pvid=bd36e72d-3c9e-4f1b-ae52-5e4dc95ecbe8

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...8.0&pvid=bd36e72d-3c9e-4f1b-ae52-5e4dc95ecbe8

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...8.0&pvid=bd36e72d-3c9e-4f1b-ae52-5e4dc95ecbe8


----------



## tiamor988

bemymonkey said:


> You guys have any preferences for Chi-Fi Bluetooth receivers that are clip type (with a 3.5mm jack) rather than the ones that attach directly to the IEMs?
> 
> Has anyone ever tried one of these? I'm leaning towards the Fiio, but if one of the cheap ones does the job I'm not opposed to saving 20€ and buying a backup pair of C10s instead
> 
> ...


If you want a simple bluetooth adapter and your phone support Aptx, go for the Ugreen Bluetooth 5.0 Aptx adapter. Cheaper than Fiio. But if you want Bluetooth adapter with DAC/Amp, https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...n-es100-btr3-w5-up2-and-tempotec-blue.906655/


----------



## bemymonkey

Cool, I'd seen the ugreen adapter as well - I can get that from Amazon locally for about 20€, so 3€ more than waiting a week or two for shipping from China. I'll read a few reviews and then maybe give that one a try - looks good so far.

I don't think I need an amp - so far all the Chi-Fi IEMs have been super easy to drive with my OP3T and my old Sony MW600 (which is the BT adapter I've been using so far - but the clip broke off and the call audio quality is very bad compared to more modern bluetooth systems).


----------



## Otto Motor (Aug 31, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> I often fight with so many tips on certain earphones


Until recently, I had never bothered with premium tips and didn't have a clue of their benefits. Then I purchased a few Spinfit, Spiral Dots, and Ostry...and, thereafter, owing to circumstances, was solicited by Spinfit and Azla to review their stuff. Received a selection from Spinfit this week.

When rolling all these little rascals with different iems, there is a lot to be learnt. They work wonders in some cases and do nothing in others. These brands are no real competitors imo as they all do different things. I'll analyse each brand and their usability and, as a grand finale, they will all be thrown into a cage to fight it out between them. Expect a gory and entertaining massacre.

One first result: they don't come cheap.



Spoiler: Spinfits


----------



## Slater

bemymonkey said:


> You guys have any preferences for Chi-Fi Bluetooth receivers that are clip type (with a 3.5mm jack) rather than the ones that attach directly to the IEMs?
> 
> Has anyone ever tried one of these? I'm leaning towards the Fiio, but if one of the cheap ones does the job I'm not opposed to saving 20€ and buying a backup pair of C10s instead
> 
> ...



I have a few of the Xiaomi Bluetooth receivers, and I really like them. Good sound, good build quality (including aluminum clip), no dropouts, and they’re a small as a AAA battery!


----------



## steviewonderbread

BL-03 impressions right out of the box: energetic and bassy, with very inoffensive tonality. Stock tips are kind of hilariously bad and I settled on Final Audio large tips (I usually use medium tips on other IEMs). Not kings of detail or isolation, but I am enjoying them quite a bit.


----------



## FastAndClean

steviewonderbread said:


> BL-03 impressions right out of the box: energetic and bassy, with very inoffensive tonality. Stock tips are kind of hilariously bad and I settled on Final Audio large tips (I usually use medium tips on other IEMs). Not kings of detail or isolation, but I am enjoying them quite a bit.


bass?


----------



## Tonymac136

FastAndClean said:


> bass?



Deep. Very deep. Just run an frequency response vid on youtube and the bass was there from 20hz.  It isn't quite as pronounced as on the Semkarch but that isn't an entirely bad thing.


----------



## steviewonderbread

FastAndClean said:


> bass?



Note that these are just some ramblings from my first couple hours of listening with my FiiO A3 and some flac albums, pre burn-in as well.
Bass extends about as deep as the MH755 with enough juice (!), very full-bodied and kind of creeps into the lower mids on some tracks. But in others, like "Hide" by Juice Wrld, the bass is in its own little realm and doesn't take away focus from the rest of the spectrum.


----------



## FastAndClean

thanks guys, i purchased two pairs, brown and silver, they look very cute


----------



## steviewonderbread (Aug 31, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Deep. Very deep. Just run an frequency response vid on youtube and the bass was there from 20hz.  It isn't quite as pronounced as on the Semkarch but that isn't an entirely bad thing.



Oh my, you're right. I'm sure that YouTube does weird compression with audio but at least on this video I can hear bass frequencies right away from 20-21 Hz.   MH755 bass becomes noticable, for comparison on the same setup, at around 28 Hz for me.


----------



## pfloyd

To aid in getting go fit on short stem iems like the blons, insert the stem of a smaller tip inside the stem of a larger tip, which allows it to stay up higher on the stem improving fit. Also trim off stems to fit as sleeves at the 2 pin cable/iem junction to stabilize connection.
Boy do these puppies sound great


----------



## harry501501 (Aug 31, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> Don't often jump above the sub £100 market these days with budget sets upping the quality all the time but was drawn to this for a while. Worried about fit, but got thru Amazon PRIME if an issue.



So only had a few hours with them last night. Initial impressions are they are *very *detailed in mids and highs. I read a lot of reviewers saying, "you could pick out all the different parts in an orchestras", I've even said it myself... but the KKXS takes it to another level. I very rarely listen to big orchestra pieces but found myself really enjoying John William's soundtracks. They aren't particularly wide in the soundstage but the scale is very realistic back to front.

BUT... even though it can reach sub bass levels, it's sometimes rather feathery and dry. It's super weird though cos occasionally it does hit hard in certain songs with a nice thump. In the opening bass lines of We Are The Champions it's pretty feint. I'm hoping it changes with burn in or with a different cable. Someone mentioned that turning them up loud changes the sound and i kinda agree there. At moderate levels everything is nicely balanced, with sound further up (which I prefer) treble gets a bit disjointed. It's as if it hits a certain level of extension and then stops sudden and drops too much. I'm possibly not explaining this too well and I'm not fond of graphs. In Bohemian Rhapsody those high notes Roger Taylor hits at the end don't sore the same and his, "for meeeeeEEEEE" is in the background when it should be more prominent.

Might sound like i dislike them but that's not the case as i do, they're defo a jump up in quality to the sub £100 favourites, that i can tell instantly. I do prefer big bands, jazz and orchestras tho... where they sound excellent at times. Pianos sound wonderful... you can hear different keys very clearly in fast pieces and drums are very accurate, with perfect weight. i can 'feel' the pressure the drummer places on each drum.

Soooo... hopefully burn in or another cable improves the bass quantity. from what I've read there's a good chance that's the case.

Would i recommend them at this point to someone else who is more used to cheaper sets and wants a better quality set... *not at the moment*.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

FastAndClean said:


> can you get a basshead level sub bass from CNT1?


 Sorry for the delay. CNT can be pushed pretty hard with EQ and power. I am at about 15db boost at 31, before it starts getting wonky with my rig. Surprisingly the shells themselves do not vibrate much, but the nozzles do. Tickles my ears too much. 

Might not go super high on the list of extreme bass head iem, but it does do a fine job. I probably could have pushed it harder, but I love this iem, so I didn't want to fry it. Lol


----------



## snip3r77

snip3r77 said:


> Usually the nozzle is too small. When I remove the iem the rubber will get stuck in my ear



anyone has recommendations for ear tips, JVC spiraldots are too big


----------



## DynamicEars (Sep 1, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> anyone has recommendations for ear tips, JVC spiraldots are too big



sorry I haven't get back to you, so the nozzle eartips are too big that they easily come out from your iems right?
are you prefer wide bore like spiral dots? or just any eartips? you can try final audio E eartips, great sounds, although bore is narrower than spiral dots, but a bit different characteristic :

JVC spiral dots
+ wider soundstage
+ smooth trebles
+ reducing bass bleed a bit
+ clear mids
- reducing overall bass quantity a bit
- imaging that a bit blurry because of the dots, not so sharp
-isolation is weak

Final Audio E eartips
+ adding a bit bass (not bloated one)
+ sharp mids, upper mids and highs
+ more focus on imaging (pin point positioning)
+ isolation is good
- too much bass for warm / bassy iems
- soundstage more intimate if compared to spiral dots

the inner nozzle of Final Audio eartips are smaller than spiral dots, so it will grip tighter. Comfort wise, for me spiral dots slightly more comfort but just by a little margin, Final E eartips still more comfy than a lot of many eartips down there, with great seal (they have same shape like MH755 eartips) but the inner nozzle are thicker

Edit : forget to write about isolation


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

DynamicEars said:


> compared to last year, this year is so crazy, a lot of new chifi brand come out on the water. So many things Im curious about from new brands. The Hi7 is the one I most curious


I'm skipping KZ from now on. It'll take them a year or two to sound as good as other ChiFi brands despite them making iems longer. Lol.


----------



## CoiL

harry501501 said:


> So only had a few hours with them last night. Initial impressions are they are *very *detailed in mids and highs. I read a lot of reviewers saying, "you could pick out all the different parts in an orchestras", I've even said it myself... but the KKXS takes it to another level. I very rarely listen to big orchestra pieces but found myself really enjoying John William's soundtracks. They aren't particularly wide in the soundstage but the scale is very realistic back to front.
> 
> BUT... even though it can reach sub bass levels, it's sometimes rather feathery and dry. It's super weird though cos occasionally it does hit hard in certain songs with a nice thump. In the opening bass lines of We Are The Champions it's pretty feint. I'm hoping it changes with burn in or with a different cable. Someone mentioned that turning them up loud changes the sound and i kinda agree there. At moderate levels everything is nicely balanced, with sound further up (which I prefer) treble gets a bit disjointed. It's as if it hits a certain level of extension and then stops sudden and drops too much. I'm possibly not explaining this too well and I'm not fond of graphs. In Bohemian Rhapsody those high notes Roger Taylor hits at the end don't sore the same and his, "for meeeeeEEEEE" is in the background when it should be more prominent.
> 
> ...



What size and type tips are You using and what is You source gear? I belive KXXS needs proper amping to really shine like KPE does.


----------



## SuperLuigi

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I'm skipping KZ from now on. It'll take them a year or two to sound as good as other ChiFi brands despite them making iems longer. Lol.



I feel the same way about KZ.  I stopped with KZ at the KZ Ed16.  They release so many headphones in such a short span with incremental upgrades and keep bumping up the price.  I used to think fo KZ has a great product for budget prices.  But there stuff is getting pricey and i dont think they hold the same value as they once did.  At least not for me.  Even more so since trying the Sony mh755.  I would take those with a better cable over any KZ headphone i've heard(keep in mind I haven't heard KZ's most recent offering.)


----------



## Slater (Sep 1, 2019)

SuperLuigi said:


> I feel the same way about KZ.  I stopped with KZ at the KZ Ed16.  They release so many headphones in such a short span with incremental upgrades and keep bumping up the price.  I used to think fo KZ has a great product for budget prices.  But there stuff is getting pricey and i dont think they hold the same value as they once did.  At least not for me.  Even more so since trying the Sony mh755.  I would take those with a better cable over any KZ headphone i've heard(keep in mind I haven't heard KZ's most recent offering.)



Well, keep in mind that MH755 is a lucky fluke on the part of Sony. It’s extremely unusual (unicorn unusual) to get such a good sounding earphone for a few dollars.

But yeah, I agree that KZ has long left their $5 & $10 earphone days behind. And it’s not just KZ. A *lot* of budget ChiFi companies have ratcheted up the average price of their offerings, from BQEYZ to Revonext to others. Which kind of goes against the normal economics of the market system. There’s such a flood of competition now, you would think it would drive all of the prices down.  But instead it seems to keep driving the prices up.

That’s why it’s as important as ever to choose wisely in the sea of choices. I didn’t mind collecting (10) different IEMs (regardless of brand) ranging from $5-$20 in an effort to try them all out and learn what I liked. But I’m not going to do that when the average price seems to be $40-$100 nowadays.

One good thing is that budget ChiFi segment still generally offers a tremendous price-to-performance value as compared to Western companies. So despite the price creep, we audiophiles are sill coming out *way* ahead.

But it is still sad to see nonetheless...like watching when a gallon of gasoline, which was well below $1 for decades, continue to rocket up higher and higher. You definitely long for those earlier days....


----------



## harry501501

CoiL said:


> What size and type tips are You using and what is You source gear? I belive KXXS needs proper amping to really shine like KPE does.



Hey, I was using my FIIO M6 which is a laid back and a rather safely tuned DAP. I've since then used it with my Sabaj DA3 which has a bit more power and I'll admit has enhanced the low end a bit, as it does most of my earphones. I'm definitely hearing moire weight in the sub bass when compared to the M6. I *much *prefer this pairing and I'm definitely enjoying them more. Loving the detail either end of the soundstage. Listening to California Dreaming it was a pleasant surprise hearing Mama Cass and Michelle Philips sing the harmonies and being able to pick both of them out clearly and not just a wall of vocals. Hearing some funky electro synths in some of Die Antwoord tunes that i never knew where there.

I'd still like a bit more oomph to the bass but it's hitting the depth, albeit at times slightly too quick and nimble... actually at times reminds me of the B400's low end... I can see why Wiljen added it to his comparisons. The KXXS tho is a step up from the B400 overall and is more exciting. In terms of micro detail I don't think I've heard anything as good.

I'm gonna try a balanced cable at some point with the DA3.


----------



## antdroid

I posted a new review of the Tri I4 In-Ear. It's a $69 IEM that's similar to a slightly warm Diffuse Field tuning, although I find it a tad bright, but overall enjoyable.

https://www.antdroid.net/2019/09/tri-i4-review.html

Also, I uploaded a batch of IEM measurements into a new measurement database i posted on my site.


----------



## HunterT

I have a Toneking T4 for sale here on Head-fi - Toneking T4.


----------



## flameas

Any NiceHCK SP12 guys here?


----------



## superuser1

harry501501 said:


> Hey, I was using my FIIO M6 which is a laid back and a rather safely tuned DAP. I've since then used it with my Sabaj DA3 which has a bit more power and I'll admit has enhanced the low end a bit, as it does most of my earphones. I'm definitely hearing moire weight in the sub bass when compared to the M6. I *much *prefer this pairing and I'm definitely enjoying them more. Loving the detail either end of the soundstage. Listening to California Dreaming it was a pleasant surprise hearing Mama Cass and Michelle Philips sing the harmonies and being able to pick both of them out clearly and not just a wall of vocals. Hearing some funky electro synths in some of Die Antwoord tunes that i never knew where there.
> 
> I'd still like a bit more oomph to the bass but it's hitting the depth, albeit at times slightly too quick and nimble... actually at times reminds me of the B400's low end... I can see why Wiljen added it to his comparisons. The KXXS tho is a step up from the B400 overall and is more exciting. In terms of micro detail I don't think I've heard anything as good.
> 
> I'm gonna try a balanced cable at some point with the DA3.


You need to let it burn in for some time... i didnt really enjoy it OOTB but i did enjoy the audition pair at the shop which had about 200 hours of burn in on them. Also the tips are very essential ....


----------



## FastAndClean

my Blon is here, first impressions soon


----------



## FastAndClean

that thing have no right to sound that good for the price


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> that thing have no right to sound that good for the price



I look at it another way.  Maybe some things have no right to cost so much... no matter what they sound like.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I look at it another way.  Maybe some things have no right to cost so much... no matter what they sound like.


agree, there is a lot of overpriced things on the marked, but the Blon sound better than C16 and I4 for example, they are a lot more expensive and are good earphones, well, that Blon is better


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> Blon sound better than I4 for example



Which one? What is the full name of that?


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> Which one? What is the full name of that?


TRI I4, the review unit that i received, it is 70$, the Blon is better (Wendy will not be happy)


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 3, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> TRI I4, the review unit that i received, it is 70$, the Blon is better (Wendy will not be happy)



Oh.. that one... it needs a more memorable name.   I was actually attracted to the color.

I am very happy to hear this.  I was one of the people who tried to buy the TR1 I4 when we thought it was being sold at $10 due to a mistake on a website.  After that I did not want to buy it for $70... and now I have no reason to be tempted.  I am sure I have a few other things besides the Blon that are better as well.  Maybe even the MH755..and more than a few buds.   Some of us need to stop and remember that sometimes.


----------



## FastAndClean

i am waiting for the CNT1 now, if it is in the same level as the Blon i will be very happy
no more hybrids or BA earphones for me, the single dynamic drivers sound so coherent if tuned right


----------



## Broquen

A bit more expensive (89$ if I'm not wrong), but I'm enjoying a lot the Radsone HE100 (single DD too). Great balance, timbre and clarity.


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> i am waiting for the CNT1 now, if it is in the same level as the Blon i will be very happy
> no more hybrids or BA earphones for me, the single dynamic drivers sound so coherent if tuned right



My CNT1 arrived yesterday. I think it's way better than Blon...but that didn't work for me due to fit, needs burn-in or just not my signature.
Still, for my tastes, doesn't quite have the finesse, refinement of treble or beautiful rich tone of M6 though.
But then they're more expensive.
CNT-1 is very decent indeed.


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> Oh.. that one... it needs a more memorable name.   I was actually attracted to the color.
> 
> I am very happy to hear this.  I was one of the people who tried to buy the TR1 I4 when we thought it was being sold at $10 due to a mistake on a website.  After that I did not want to buy it for $70... and now I have no reason to be tempted.  I am sure I have a few other things besides the Blon that are better as well.  Maybe even the MH755..and more than a few buds.   Some of us need to stop and remember that sometimes.


+1. 
755 sure is better than Blon.


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> i am waiting for the CNT1 now, if it is in the same level as the Blon i will be very happy
> no more hybrids or BA earphones for me, the single dynamic drivers sound so coherent if tuned right



Yeah sometimes I don't want a detailed sound signature like the T800 and just want to chill back and listen to some jazz with good resolution/timbre but less details, then I pop out my single DD IEMs.



FastAndClean said:


> that thing have no right to sound that good for the price



How's the BLON compared to the Moondrop Kanas?


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> How's the BLON compared to the Moondrop Kanas?


Kanas is warmer and slower, Blon seems tighter in the bass, mids warmer on Kanas, treble is better on Kanas for me, it has a little bit of energy in the upper treble and it is very sweet and smooth sounding treble


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> My CNT1 arrived yesterday. I think it's way better than Blon...but that didn't work for me due to fit, needs burn-in or just not my signature.
> Still, for my tastes, doesn't quite have the finesse, refinement of treble or beautiful rich tone of M6 though.
> But then they're more expensive.
> CNT-1 is very decent indeed.


M6, what is that?


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> +1.
> 755 sure is better than Blon.



I did not say that.

Both sound  awesome.

Build goes to the Blon.

Fun cabling opportunities go to the 755.


----------



## ozziecook (Sep 3, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> M6, what is that?



NiceHCK M6


----------



## archdawg

mbwilson111 said:


> .  I am sure I have a few other things besides the Blon that are better as well.  Maybe even the MH755..and more than a few buds.   Some of us need to stop and remember that sometimes.


+1
I have a bunch of recabled MH755 and of all those IEMs in my stash it's those dirt cheap puppies that kept me from wasting more money on stuff that's just marginally better here and there - if at all.


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> NiceHNK M6


Jim asked me if i want to review that model before, i made some digging for reviews and graphs and declined politely, i though that i am not gonna like them


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> I did not say that.
> 
> Both sound  awesome.
> 
> ...


Correct and apologies. I misread what you said. Disagree on your second point however.


----------



## FastAndClean

ok i will make a photo shoot with the Blon and Kanas hah


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 3, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> Jim asked me if i want to review that model before, i made some digging for reviews and graphs and declined politely, i though that i am not gonna like them



I think it is said to be the same as the DMG...if I am thinking of the right one.  I will edit this post if I find out otherwise.

Edit...they are related but the N6 may be an upgrade... I found this

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2682#post-14629517


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> Jim asked me if i want to review that model before, i made some digging for reviews and graphs and declined politely, i though that i am not gonna like them


I've long thought that individual sets vary...just as much as people's experiences and sources/cables/tips/ears. A lot of what's written here about IEM models is so generalised or unspecific (or sometimes overspecific to make me sceptical), I wonder if I'm actually hearing what other people have said or I'm living on another planet entirely.
I seem to like what other people dislike and dislike what many people do. That's fine as YMMV and individual tastes etc...but sometimes what I hear is way different from what other people hear even on a graph.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I heard someone mention that the NiceHCK EP10 is similar in sound to the Blon and only 1/4 of the price.

Is it so? Is it worth the upgrade to Blon from EP10?


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 3, 2019)

...  auto cache brought up an old response


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I heard someone mention that the NiceHCK EP10 is similar in sound to the Blon and only 1/4 of the price.
> 
> Is it so? Is it worth the upgrade to Blon from EP10?



Has anyone confirmed that?  Where?  The shell seems the same.  But what is inside?  Is the EP10 still available? Like so many there were those who loved the EP10 and those who did not...possibly because of fit issues with yhat shape .  Many people do not have buckets full of different tips to try.  I can always find something that will work.  The results can be dramatic.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## FastAndClean

lgcubana said:


> ...  auto cache brought up an old response


the fit is excellent for me, the seal is easy and they are very comfortable, but i use aftermarket cable without hooks and **** black tips, i am very happy with them, i like them better than **** by the way, surprising and unexpected
thank you for the recomendation @crabdog


----------



## darmanastartes

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I heard someone mention that the NiceHCK EP10 is similar in sound to the Blon and only 1/4 of the price.
> 
> Is it so? Is it worth the upgrade to Blon from EP10?


The Blon BL-01 is the one that looks like the EP10. The BL-03 is different (and much better).


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 3, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> The Blon BL-01 is the one that looks like the EP10. The BL-03 is different (and much better).


I heard the Blon sounds similar to the EP10, not the looks. I think I read that on Low Budget Audio's facebook group

I dont own either so I cant confirm or deny the accusations.


----------



## darmanastartes

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I heard the Blon sounds similar to the EP10, not the looks. I think i read that on Low Budget Audio's facebook group
> 
> I dont own either so I cant confirm or deny the accusations.



 
They don't sound alike. EP10 is much bassier with a more forward upper midrange and less treble.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 3, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> The Blon BL-01 is the one that looks like the EP10. The BL-03 is different (and much better).



Oops thanks for catching that.  I misread his post.  So of course the Blon BL-03 is worth the price.  Luckily I bought it at the introductory price sight unseen  Often these gambles are worth it.... usually even...

edit... oh wait... he had  only said Blon (no model number) so of course my mind went to the one that looks the same.   I would assume that someone who has the EP10 would not need the BL-01


----------



## darmanastartes

mbwilson111 said:


> Oops thanks for catching that.  I misread his post.  So of course the Blon BL-03 is worth the price.  Luckily I bought it at the introductory price sight unseen  Often these gambles are worth it.... usually even...
> 
> edit... oh wait... he had  only said Blon (no model number) so of course my mind went to the one that looks the same.   I would assume that someone who has the EP10 would not need the BL-01


The Blon BL-01 barely exists to the best of my knowledge, I've only seen one seller with it on Aliexpress, so I assumed he was talking about the BL-03.


----------



## Tonymac136

darmanastartes said:


> The Blon BL-01 barely exists to the best of my knowledge, I've only seen one seller with it on Aliexpress, so I assumed he was talking about the BL-03.



Mine should be here this week. It's definitely not a rebadge of an EP10 as the sensitivity is very different. I don't have the EP10 to compare to but I will give my impressions of the BL01. If the bang for buck is anywhere near the BL03 I will be happy.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 3, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> The Blon BL-01 barely exists to the best of my knowledge, I've only seen one seller with it on Aliexpress, so I assumed he was talking about the BL-03.



We all need to try harder to always state the full model name and number in any of our posts AND in the replies to posts. So many times I lose track of which iem is being talked about by the time someone says a few pages later... "yeah that is really good."   LOL


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 3, 2019)

ok first impressions of the Blon BL03 - the bass is very deep with boost in the sub bass, sub bass more than mid bass, very clean sounding low end, that was the first thing i noticed, clean with fast tight hits, midrange sound tonally correct, no nasty upper midrange spikes, male and female vocals sound clean and uncolored, the treble sound natural, the extension is about average but it is clean sounding treble with some sparkle without harshness or sibilance, the soundstage has good size, is not very big but not closed in at all, positioning is very good, overall it gives the impression for very clear sounding earphone without unevenness, amazing for the price, it is more refined than CCA C16, C16 sound a little bit grainy in comparison
TRI I4 sound colored with aggressive upper mids next to the Blon, the overall value for money is pushed very hard on that one

have a good one


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> ...TRI I4 sound colored with aggressive upper mids...



Its just an observation, but it’s interesting to see some of the cons start coming in for the TRI I4. When they first hit people’s hands, it all seemed like roses and rainbows.

Not singling out the I4, but rather generically speaking, it just goes to show why I always wait for a while after new releases. Let the honeymoon phase wear off.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 3, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> ok first impressions of the Blon BL03 - the bass is very deep with boost in the sub bass, sub bass more than mid bass, very clean sounding low end, that was the first thing i noticed, clean with fast tight hits, midrange sound tonally correct, no nasty upper midrange spikes, male and female vocals sound clean and uncolored, the treble sound natural, the extension is about average but it is clean sounding treble with some sparkle without harshness or sibilance, the soundstage has good size, is not very big but not closed in at all, positioning is very good, overall it gives the impression for very clear sounding earphone without unevenness, amazing for the price, it is more refined than CCA C16, C16 sound a little bit grainy in comparison
> TRI I4 sound colored with aggressive upper mids next to the Blon, the overall value for money is pushed very hard on that one
> 
> have a good one


What tips have you mounted on yours? The BL-03 has a fantastic tonal accuracy and more natural dynamics than similar multis (not a mega push from the low end, but still enough), which makes it a treat for classical music. IMO, the tonal qualities of the Blons have been largely overlooked in the assembly lines of reviewing, possibly also, because it takes tinkering to unleash their full potential. Two problems: crappy cable [optical only] and short nozzles....hence long tips are required. The Blons were tuned by the guy who did the Tanchjim Oxygen, and both feature the same driver (!!!!). 

You may be able to tame the TI4's upper midrange by covering 80-90% of the nozzle with micropore tape.



Slater said:


> Its just an observation, but it’s interesting to see some of the cons start coming in for the TRI I4. When they first hit people’s hands, it all seemed like roses and rainbows.
> 
> Not singling out the I4, but rather generically speaking, it just goes to show why I always wait for a while after new releases. Let the honeymoon phase wear off.



@loomisjohnson will be the _advocatus diaboli_ (devil's advocate) for this one!


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> What tips have you mounted on yours? The BL-03 has a fantastic tonal accuracy and more natural dynamics than similar multis (not a mega push from the low end, but still enough), which makes it a treat for classical music. Two problems: crappy cable and short nozzles....hence long tips are required.
> 
> You may be able to tame the TI4's upper midrange by covering 80-90% of the nozzle with micropore tape.



Why do you say the BL-03 cable is crappy?  I am using it and have no plans to change it.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> What tips have you mounted on yours?


i use the black silicone eartips from ****, they are longer than the stock tips


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Why do you say the BL-03 cable is crappy?  I am using it and have no plans to change it.


It sounds the same as all other cables but the memory hooks strangle my ears and it optically does not live up to to the nice shells. I replaced it with a pricey $7 cable.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> What tips have you mounted on yours? The BL-03 has a fantastic tonal accuracy and more natural dynamics than similar multis (not a mega push from the low end, but still enough), which makes it a treat for classical music. IMO, the tonal qualities of the Blons have been largely overlooked in the assembly lines of reviewing, possibly also, because it takes tinkering to unleash their full potential. Two problems: crappy cable and short nozzles....hence long tips are required. The Blons were tuned by the guy who did the Tanchjim Oxygen, and both feature the same driver (!!!!).
> 
> You may be able to tame the TI4's upper midrange by covering 80-90% of the nozzle with micropore tape.
> 
> ...


Otto is it true that the Blon have the same driver as the Tanchjim Oxygen?


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 3, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> Otto is it true that the Blon have the same driver as the Oxygen?


According to @KopiOkaya, yes. Obviously, the Blons don't have that artificial punch required for artificially generated music that relies on such,  but not on tonal accuracy (techno, EDM, metal, rock) -- they excel when it comes to accurate reproduction of natural sounds. They will therefore appeal to a smaller crowd (how many reviews generally consider tonal accuracy?).


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> It sounds the same as all other cables but the memory hooks strangle my ears and it optically does not live up to to the nice shells. I replaced it with a pricey $7 cable.



it is one that actually feels better over my ears than most... too many of others get tangled in my hair

show me a photo of yours as it looks now


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> According to @KopiOkaya, yes. Obviously, the Blons don't have that artificial punch required for artificially generated music that relies on such but not on tonal accuracy (techno, EDM, metal, rock), but they excel when it comes to accurate reproduction of natural sounds.


nice, yes they are very good sounding, i already love them wow


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> it is one that actually feels better over my ears than most... too many of others get tangled in my hair
> 
> show me a photo of yours as it looks now


Nothing to write home about...subtle...cable discontinued.



Spoiler: gold-plated? cable, $7


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Nothing to write home about...subtle...cable discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gold-plated? cable, $7



Yeah I like how mine looks better with the stock cable


----------



## FastAndClean

i am waiting for the silver version too, it is nice to have a spare set, they are a real gem


----------



## Makahl

FastAndClean said:


> ok first impressions of the Blon BL03 - the bass is very deep with boost in the sub bass, sub bass more than mid bass, very clean sounding low end, that was the first thing i noticed, clean with fast tight hits, midrange sound tonally correct, no nasty upper midrange spikes, male and female vocals sound clean and uncolored, the treble sound natural, the extension is about average but it is clean sounding treble with some sparkle without harshness or sibilance, the soundstage has good size, is not very big but not closed in at all, positioning is very good, overall it gives the impression for very clear sounding earphone without unevenness, amazing for the price, it is more refined than CCA C16, C16 sound a little bit grainy in comparison
> TRI I4 sound colored with aggressive upper mids next to the Blon, the overall value for money is pushed very hard on that one
> 
> have a good one



Damn, I was checking it on AE and there's a guy on review page taping the front-vent with micropore for even more bass. Does the sub-bass go as deep as Kanas? I do remember they're like my favs for electronic stuff due to amazing sub-bass response.


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 3, 2019)

Makahl said:


> Damn, I was checking it on AE and there's a guy on review page taping the front-vent with micropore for even more bass. Does the sub-bass go as deep as Kanas? I do remember they're like my favs for electronic stuff due to amazing sub-bass response.


the bass is as deep compared to Kanas, however Kanas have longer decay than the Blon, that gives the impression for more meat to the bone
also on bass tests with high volume with bass EQ the Blon is struggling a bit
The Kanas is challenging your ability to survive under extreme bass conditions


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FastAndClean said:


> i am waiting for the CNT1 now, if it is in the same level as the Blon i will be very happy
> no more hybrids or BA earphones for me, the single dynamic drivers sound so coherent if tuned right



This is what I'm feeling nowadays. I find BA/Hybrid sound too perfect that at times, it feels artificial. DDs simply sound more lifelike to me. Lows feel oomphy mids have realism and highs are tinkling to liven things up. I haven't dabbled into premium BA set-ups like T800 but somehow I always go back to my DD IEMs however cheap or premium they may be.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Yeah I like how mine looks better with the stock cable


Hey, I may have to wrestle the stock cable out again...don't forget, I had all these cheap third-party cables floating around for 2 years without purpose...had to find a reason to use them.


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 3, 2019)

Dani157 said:


> This is what I'm feeling nowadays. I find BA/Hybrid sound too perfect that at times, it feels artificial. DDs simply sound more lifelike to me. Lows feel oomphy mids have realism and highs are tinkling to liven things up. I haven't dabbled into premium BA set-ups like T800 but somehow I always go back to my DD IEMs however cheap or premium they may be.


i learned to appreciate the coherent natural sound of a well tuned single dynamic in ear after my painful experience with a nasty tuned multi driver hybrid, i had to go back to the basics after that one, they sure are more enjoyable to me than before


----------



## FastAndClean

@peter123 what do you think about NX7 sound, do you like them?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FastAndClean said:


> i learned to appreciate the coherent natural sound of a well tuned single dynamic in ear after my painful experience with a nasty tuned multi driver hybrid, i had to go back to the basics after that one, they sure are more enjoyable to me than before



Agree with that. For $28, you should try Tennmak Trio if you haven't tried them. With tuning filters, they're bang for the buck. V-shaped but with red filters and wide bore tips they get balanced or with black filters they can turn into bass monsters. Funtastic is what I'm describe them. Have become my defacto gym and traveling IEMs


----------



## FastAndClean

Dani157 said:


> Agree with that. For $28, you should try Tennmak Trio if you haven't tried them. With tuning filters, they're bang for the buck. V-shaped but with red filters and wide bore tips they get balanced or with black filters they can turn into bass monsters. Funtastic is what I'm describe them. Have become my defacto gym and traveling IEMs


i am more interested in VS7


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FastAndClean said:


> i am more interested in VS7


Bliss! Mids are to die for and lows are fantastic. Soundstage is humungous and highs are perfect. Very easy to drive and sensitive to source used. My impressions can be read here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-big-brands-here.872245/page-16#post-15142787

Although, these were my initial impressions. I've grown fond of them by each passing day. Probably best $100 spent by me.


----------



## DynamicEars (Sep 3, 2019)

So many great chifi bring up my curiosity this year. Chifi world has been evolved more than ever. Alot of new brands are came out, and they are getting better at tuning. Look at similar great almost perfect FR from recent flagship chifi (Edit to clarify FR graph is more or less a first filter check to me, Good FR = worth to read more about them, bad FR = low chance they will be good)

Blon BL03
BQEYZ Spring 1
KBear Hi7
TRN v90
KZ ZSX

Damn great contenders!


----------



## archdawg

Vaporized (damn touchscreen/old fingers)


----------



## steviewonderbread

Update: actually enjoying my BL-03s better than my Moondrop Crescent. That is by no means a small accomplishment. Better comfort and detachable cable from the BLON's for roughly the same price. Vocals have a more natural decay than the Crescents, and BL-03 bass extends significantly lower. Presentation is wider as well, and all of this together makes genres like funk and R&B sound smooth and engaging. Less airiness/high-end extension and a bit less precise imaging than the Crescent are the two weaknesses that stand out when directly comparing the two.

Overall: I'm a bit confused as to why there aren't more reviews of these. Maybe it's the dumb acronym on the packaging?  Seems like a budget winner here, and looking forward to more impressions.


----------



## FastAndClean

i will make a review with comparisons with CNT1 and Moondrop Kanas


----------



## Broquen

Believe AE app's cover xD


----------



## archdawg (Sep 3, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> So many great chifi bring up my curiosity this year. Chifi world has been evolved more than ever. Alot of new brands are came out, and they are getting better at tuning. Look at similar great almost perfect FR from recent flagship chifi
> 
> Blon BL03
> BQEYZ Spring 1
> ...


Sorry to spoil the party but again, FR graphs only tell you so much of how something sounds and not necessarily the most interesting aspects which to me more often than not are speed related (attack/decay / transient responses, reproduction of details, ...). There's no such info in any FR graph (which after all I don't care too much for anyway). At the end of the day two IEMs with the same basic FR, e.g. one with a single DD and the other one a hybrid design can sound _entirely_ different. Like I posted before, the more I listen to my single DD or BA IEMs the more I miss their coherency and cohesiveness in almost everything else, particularily in cheap hybrids (with very few exceptions) - YMMV.

For anyone interested, a very interesting article:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/comparison-review-the-quads-westone-w4r-vs-logitech-ue-900-vs-sony-xba-40.679046/&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwiBqe6wnbXkAhVmA2MBHXQCAqAQFjAPegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw3LVwQDIZRar7O1pXzB1vaT

Happy reading ...


----------



## DynamicEars

archdawg said:


> Sorry to spoil the party but again, FR graphs only tell you so much of how something sounds and not necessarily the most interesting aspects which to me more often than not are speed related (attack/decay / transient responses, reproduction of details, ...). There's no such info in any FR graph (which after all I don't care too much for anyway). At the end of the day two IEMs with the same basic FR, e.g. one with a single DD and the other one a hybrid design can sound _entirely_ different. Like I posted before, the more I listen to my single DD or BA IEMs the more I miss their coherency and cohesiveness in almost everything else, particularily in cheap hybrids (with very few exceptions) - YMMV.
> 
> For anyone interested, a very interesting article:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/comparison-review-the-quads-westone-w4r-vs-logitech-ue-900-vs-sony-xba-40.679046/&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwiBqe6wnbXkAhVmA2MBHXQCAqAQFjAPegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw3LVwQDIZRar7O1pXzB1vaT
> ...




Yes again and Im fully aware about that, said many times also that a lot things cant be read from FR graph. I think I need to edit my post to avoid chaos again.
Im also the one tht always say that tonality, decay, texture, soundstage, imaging, layering etc cant be seen from FR graph
But FR graph merely a first check of "quality control" is the iem passable or not

Bad FR = high chance bad sounding, probably no go for me unless a lot of unexpected good reviewa

Good FR = first check is ok, now read more reviews, could be real good, could be honeymoon hype

Just like that. What i was trying to say, they are better at tuning now compared to say last year with a lot of mid bass bleed, peak on high mids etc.


----------



## harry501501

superuser1 said:


> You need to let it burn in for some time... i didnt really enjoy it OOTB but i did enjoy the audition pair at the shop which had about 200 hours of burn in on them. Also the tips are very essential ....



It certainly grows on you. Tips are a helluva difficult thing to get right. Your average cheap silicon are rubbish and you're left with a thin, bright, bass light but detailed sound. A wider nozzle or wide bore and you have a very smooth, bassy but much less detailed thicker sound with vocals too far forward which can become obtrusive and overly emphasised. Good for edm tho. I settled on medium spinfits which seem more balanced.


----------



## peter123 (Sep 3, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> @peter123 what do you think about NX7 sound, do you like them?



I like them quite a bit but they do have some flaws worth mentioning. Mostly I've been comparing them a lot to the LZ A6 as many people asked about that when I shared my extremely positive impression of the A6 a while back but at that time I hadn't heard the NX7.

These impressions are in comparison to the A6 (which is my all time favorite IEM's and cost from $220 and upward) with the dark blue filters. I repeat again that it's not in absolute terms but in comparison too, just so there's no misunderstanding about that.

There's definitely some similarities between these two. The first thing that caught my ears when listening to the NX7 was the excellent bass quality which immediately got me thinking of the A6 that has the same great quality just with a bit more quantity and deeper subbass. The extra bass throughout the whole spectrum of the lower frequencies gives a richer and more three dimensional sound all over. The NX7 sounds quite a bit more two dimensionsal and flatter while the A6 has much better timber to the notes making them feel more natural. Another thing is that male vocals can sound bit unnaturally light on the NX7, this is not the case with the A6. 

This is also true for the midrange and upper frequencies that feels more solid and rich on the A6. The difference is not huge but enough to make the A6 feel a lot more engaging and well rounded for my preference. The NX7 can sound a bit splashy and unnatural, this is something I don't hear with the A6. Both of them sound very clean though and detail retrieval is excellent on both but the A6 pulls ahead alos here.

I love the built quality and ergonomics on the NX7. When using them exclusively most of the mentioned flaws doesn't bother me one bit, maybe with the two dimensionsal sound as an small exception.

For the price I think that the NX7 is very good but the A6 is (and should be) a better performer imo. I'd say that someone who enjoys the NX7 (and I really do) the A6 will be a great upgrade and with it's great possibility to tune (and fine tune) the sound it could possibly be an end game for a lot of people. Once again this is given the fact that one enjoy its general signature that is clearly in the same ballpark as the NX7. The A6, to me, is not a lush and warm pair of IEM's but has great bass quantity to quality ratio and excellent detail retrieval. The same is true for the NX7. The difference is that the NX7 also has some flaws that the A6 don't have.

So no, I don't think that the NX7 is the giant killer that some do but that doesn't change the fact that I think they're a great pair of IEM's. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

I also happen to have the A6 and the NX7, and A6 is better than NX7 in every way, but I sold my N5005 and skipped Andromeda because the LZ A6, to my ears, has better technical abilities and versatility. No IEMs can reach that level of detail in the sub-$500 realm, and my A6 only kneels before the TIA Fourte.


----------



## peter123

Bui Hai Anh said:


> A6 is better than NX7 in every way



I couldn't agree more


----------



## HungryPanda

not good my TRN V90's arrived today and are out of phase, tried another cable but it is one of the earpieces at fault


----------



## Otto Motor

steviewonderbread said:


> Update: actually enjoying my BL-03s better than my Moondrop Crescent. That is by no means a small accomplishment. Better comfort and detachable cable from the BLON's for roughly the same price. Vocals have a more natural decay than the Crescents, and BL-03 bass extends significantly lower. Presentation is wider as well, and all of this together makes genres like funk and R&B sound smooth and engaging. Less airiness/high-end extension and a bit less precise imaging than the Crescent are the two weaknesses that stand out when directly comparing the two.
> 
> Overall: I'm a bit confused as to why there aren't more reviews of these. Maybe it's the dumb acronym on the packaging?  Seems like a budget winner here, and looking forward to more impressions.


@KopiOkaya also prefers the Blons over the Crescents...I have not compared them yet side by side but from memory, the Crescents are less homogeneous.


----------



## RolledOff

HungryPanda said:


> not good my TRN V90's arrived today and are out of phase, tried another cable but it is one of the earpieces at fault


TRN has a bad rep with QC : V60, TRN cables ...


----------



## jant71

HungryPanda said:


> not good my TRN V90's arrived today and are out of phase, tried another cable but it is one of the earpieces at fault



Can you mention where it is from so we can maybe isolate the batch. Not that they are all bad but what if the assembler did them all the same w/o realizing? Could be the only one or 10 of them. 

Was thinking of trying a V90 but was and maybe even more now thinking of buying fulfilled by Amazon so they can be sent back w/o issue. Buuut, of course it seems all the new stuff is from China only lately. I have not seen the latest round of stuff on Amazon in the US. Think the tariffs issue has possibly stopped them sending stuff over to Amazon locations. Unless it just slowed the stuff down. Ugggh! Always got my China orders till my last one. Slowed or screwed I am not yet sure. July 15th and still not here in New York with Speedpak.


----------



## DBaldock9

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I also happen to have the A6 and the NX7, and A6 is better than NX7 in every way, but I sold my N5005 and skipped Andromeda because the LZ A6, to my ears, has better technical abilities and versatility. No IEMs can reach that level of detail in the sub-$500 realm, and my A6 only kneels before the TIA Fourte.





peter123 said:


> I couldn't agree more



You're talking about the "full" A6, with the push button switch on the side?


----------



## thejoker13

peter123 said:


> I like them quite a bit but they do have some flaws worth mentioning. Mostly I've been comparing them a lot to the LZ A6 as many people asked about that when I shared my extremely positive impression of the A6 a while back but at that time I hadn't heard the NX7.
> 
> These impressions are in comparison to the A6 (which is my all time favorite IEM's and cost from $220 and upward) with the dark blue filters. I repeat again that it's not in absolute terms but in comparison too, just so there's no misunderstanding about that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your impressions Peter! Your comments made me even more excited to receive my A6's now, lol. I was fortunate to get my pair at a great price during the last Ali sale, but now I have the excruciatingly long wait until they arrive. 
I'm curious, have you happened to have had the chance to demo the Magaosi DQ4's? The DQ4 sound nearly identical to your descriptions of the what the A6 sound like. I'm anxious to compare those 2 sets, as right now the DQ4 are the best sounding pair I own or have even auditioned to date.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> I like them quite a bit but they do have some flaws worth mentioning. Mostly I've been comparing them a lot to the LZ A6 as many people asked about that when I shared my extremely positive impression of the A6 a while back but at that time I hadn't heard the NX7.
> 
> These impressions are in comparison to the A6 (which is my all time favorite IEM's and cost from $220 and upward) with the dark blue filters. I repeat again that it's not in absolute terms but in comparison too, just so there's no misunderstanding about that.
> 
> ...


Peter, I was wondering, have you compared them to LZ A6mini?...I am interested on getting the mini version. You think it might be worth it?

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

thejoker13 said:


> Thanks for your impressions Peter! Your comments made me even more excited to receive my A6's now, lol. I was fortunate to get my pair at a great price during the last Ali sale, but now I have the excruciatingly long wait until they arrive.
> I'm curious, have you happened to have had the chance to demo the Magaosi DQ4's? The DQ4 sound nearly identical to your descriptions of the what the A6 sound like. I'm anxious to compare those 2 sets, as right now the DQ4 are the best sounding pair I own or have even auditioned to date.


+1 Totally agree! They are my favorite pair right now! But, I am still interested on the LZ A6, though I can't afford them right now. 
...So, hopefully someone has the LZ A6mini and can give me more information on them?

-Clear


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Well Ordered the Magaosi DQ4 9 days ago from Miss Audio and it finally shipped. Or at least I hope it did. It says shipped now, but we all know the tricks of the trade.  Now the long arduous wait is at hand. Anybody have these? How is the bass tuning on the bass tuning option? Any descriptions please. I am worried that these might not do it for me in that dept, but will be great for singer songwriter stuff and metal.


----------



## emusic13

I'm interested in BQEYZ Spring 1. I dont buy too many cheap iems but having a piezoelectric driver? Count me as curious.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

DBaldock9 said:


> You're talking about the "full" A6, with the push button switch on the side?


Yes, the TOTL A6 with 9 pairs of nozzles and everything.


----------



## AudioNoob (Sep 4, 2019)

Blon bl-03 early notes, will post full review sometime later. Did someone find a better cable for these? Do the KZ shrouded cables work? The included ones are too tight on the ear.

*In sum*
Warm with detail, defined by elevated lower textures with good sub-bass reproduction, albeit a touch slow. Relatively controlled with an early rolloff around 12khz. Should appease most bass heads that want to avoid fatiguing V signatures. Not the best driver matching and some driver flex is present in my unit.


*Build*
Well made metal two piece shells, a short/medium nozzle with a mesh cover. I believe it is supposed to be a zinc alloy. One vent on the middle of the inner shell. Their small size and smooth shape make for an easy fit once you find a good tip. The cable is too tightly coiled with a heatshrink that is on the thick side that gets uncomfortable for me (with glasses), I think its a .78mm 2-pin connector.

It comes with two sets of tips, one is conical, super lightweight silicone that I could get a seal with but they did not sit firm, the other are the typical, flanged/lipped inset bore (where the outer cap extends beyond the end of the bore) silicones. The largest were not large enough for inserting as deep as they go so I switched to another tip I had on hand that was almost identical but slightly larger. (I usually use ML). Important note here not to seal that vent since it will lead to -more- driver flex.

Cable is meh, kind of tangly with a kz stype spread-eagle split, not a very tight or neat braid/twist. KZ style 3.5mm jack. I much prefer the 90 degree connectors where the strain relief start at the shaft so that you are not putting torque on the earphone connectors with daily use. I'm not sure if you could easily swap it with other cables due to the connector placement.

*Sound*

*Extension*

Very present bass from 10hz onwards.
Rolloff starts at 11-12kh though it can reproduce 17.

*Bass*

Elevated but controlled bass that doesn't bleed into / muddle the mids too much. Some distortion(normal) in the 50hz region. Good definition thanks to the sub extension.

*Mids*

While not recessed, they are not forward either. Higher vocals don't sound forward as you will be setting the volume for the lower mids. Generally alright though it can feel a touch congested if there is a lot going on in the bass region. In contrast, the Final audio e2000/e3000 are mid-forward while being warm still as they lean on lower-mids more than the sub section, but they also sacrifice control in doing so.

*Highs*

Fast and early roll-off following elevated high mids leave them detailed feeling without being fatiguing. Resolution is so-so coming from BAs like Etymotics, but that is to be expected on a bass leaning earphone like this.

*Issues*
Drivers not well matched, running a sweep sways left to right several times.
Driver flex, though it is not always present and largely on one side, the crinkle is never good.

*ETC*
You can wear them down if you can find a cable that will do so. It's a shallower fit and will likely bring up resonances in the 4-6k region which makes it more detailed sounding but possibly harshly so.


----------



## peter123

DBaldock9 said:


> You're talking about the "full" A6, with the push button switch on the side?



Yeah, that's the one I've got.


----------



## peter123

thejoker13 said:


> Thanks for your impressions Peter! Your comments made me even more excited to receive my A6's now, lol. I was fortunate to get my pair at a great price during the last Ali sale, but now I have the excruciatingly long wait until they arrive.
> I'm curious, have you happened to have had the chance to demo the Magaosi DQ4's? The DQ4 sound nearly identical to your descriptions of the what the A6 sound like. I'm anxious to compare those 2 sets, as right now the DQ4 are the best sounding pair I own or have even auditioned to date.



No I don't have them. My experience with MaGaosi is not that great. Didn't care much for the K1 or the K3 HD (or maybe it was Pro, the last one of them to be released). These experiences don't make me eager to spend more money on their products, there's enough other great alternatives. As always YMMV.....


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Peter, I was wondering, have you compared them to LZ A6mini?...I am interested on getting the mini version. You think it might be worth it?
> 
> -Clear



No, unfortunately I've never heard the A6mini.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> No, unfortunately I've never heard the A6mini.


Thanks anyway, Peter. I might still get a set, since they are a reflection of their flagship model at less than half the price. I read five different reviews online and they definitely sound promissing.


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> Thanks anyway, Peter. I might still get a set, since they are a reflection of their flagship model at less than half the price. I read five different reviews online and they definitely sound promissing.



Is the difference between the regular A6 and mini just that mini has no gain switch?
Is the sound and filter options otherwise the same between the 2?


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Is the difference between the regular A6 and mini just that mini has no gain switch?
> Is the sound and filter options otherwise the same between the 2?



A6 the advance one got additional BA drivers inside


----------



## ozziecook

Hands up. I got the Blon-03 wrong. Shoot me. 
I put longer tips in and they've really opened up and gained the coherence I was waiting for - with a really natural tone throughout the FQ's. And the bass digs very deep...when it's meant to.
More later perhaps - but they seem more open and revealing than Semkarch CNT-1 which seems generally a bit thicker in the notes. Equally great but slightly more traditional in tone to 
what I'm used to. I'm going to enjoy both of these.


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> Is the difference between the regular A6 and mini just that mini has no gain switch?
> Is the sound and filter options otherwise the same between the 2?


There are like five reviews I read so far and there are some key features that are not included in the A6mini:

1) No gain switch, but according to several reviews it is enhanced to sound just as loud without the switch.

2) No BA armatures, but according to reviews they are tuned to sound almost identical without them.

3) Only 3 sets of filter, but according to reviews they are the most critical ones for the A6mini -neutral, bass enhanced, treble enhanced.

...Look-up LZ A6mini for the reviews online for a better picture and understanding. 

It looks promissing...


-Clear


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> Hands up. I got the Blon-03 wrong. Shoot me.
> I put longer tips in and they've really opened up and gained the coherence I was waiting for - with a really natural tone throughout the FQ's. And the bass digs very deep...when it's meant to.
> More later perhaps - but they seem more open and revealing than Semkarch CNT-1 which seems generally a bit thicker in the notes. Equally great but slightly more traditional in tone to
> what I'm used to. I'm going to enjoy both of these.


i told you so, that thing gem bruh


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> i told you so, that thing gem bruh


True fella. Reckon they benefit from burn in?


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> True fella. Reckon they benefit from burn in?


have no idea, i just use them from yesterday, they sound good out from the box, i cant stop using them, they give me the same mindset like the **** before - "stay with them and stop buying fool"


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## crabdog

ozziecook said:


> True fella. Reckon they benefit from burn in?


Just ditch that stock cable asap IMO. I did not notice any improvement with burn-in. They sounded fantastic out of the box and continue to do so.


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> There are like five reviews I read so far and there are some key features that are not included in the A6mini:
> 
> 1) No gain switch, but according to several reviews it is enhanced to sound just as loud without the switch.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I didn't know there was a mini version till today (from your thread). If it's half price of the normal version, but with only those differences, I think I'll go for the mini version at the next sale.


----------



## peter123

crabdog said:


> Just ditch that stock cable asap IMO. I did not notice any improvement with burn-in. They sounded fantastic out of the box and continue to do so.



What cable do you use?


----------



## mbwilson111

AudioNoob said:


> The included ones are too tight on the ear.



Some people use a hairdriver to relax that part and mold it how you want.



ozziecook said:


> Hands up. I got the Blon-03 wrong. Shoot me.
> I put longer tips in and they've really opened up and gained the coherence I was waiting fo



AH-HA!    I knew it!  LOL.   Never underestimate the part that tips play.



crabdog said:


> Just ditch that stock cable asap IMO. I did not notice any improvement with burn-in. They sounded fantastic out of the box and continue to do so.



I won't ditch the cable ... as I find it comfortable... unless someone shows me one that actually looks nice with the Blon.  The one it comes with suits it and I don't want to spoil the look.   You can say that all that counts is the sound... but for me, aesthetics do affect my other senses.    I have a weird bit of synesthesia.


----------



## crabdog

peter123 said:


> What cable do you use?


Any cable with straight connectors.


mbwilson111 said:


> Some people use a hairdriver to relax that part and mold it how you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I didn't mean the stock cable sounds bad, just that for many people it makes the IEM sit wrong in your ears and compromises the fit. I believe most of the people talking of difficulty finding the right tips should actually be looking at the cable first.


----------



## paulindss

@FastAndClean 

Funny, my impressions on kanas x blon differ from yours. My Kanas bass is faster than blons. Could it be the tips? Maybe. Also, you shell and cable are the same as mine.

Also, i do love the TRI I4. The hype isn't dead already guys. It's impressive how much the are close to the ikko oh1.

I will try something to make tips on Blon longer, or maybe get some spinfits already.


----------



## paulindss

Tip: before getting any pricy wide bore tips try the old KZ Starlines, they fit  just perfectly at the blon.


----------



## baskingshark

paulindss said:


> Tip: before getting any pricy wide bore tips try the old KZ Starlines, they fit  just perfectly at the blon.



What a great tip, no pun intended.
Agreed, I keep a bunch of KZ starlines around and surprisingly they can suit some of my IEMs better than the stock tips.


----------



## AudioNoob

Any shrouded or slim connectof cables that you have found to fit the blon? Do the kzs fit?


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> @FastAndClean
> 
> Funny, my impressions on kanas x blon differ from yours. My Kanas bass is faster than blons. Could it be the tips? Maybe. Also, you shell and cable are the same as mine.
> 
> ...


yes, Kanas sound slower than BL03, maybe is a source thing?
TRI I4 is not working well for me now when i have the Blon, i mean it is good but when you have a earphone that is better at half price the value is not that great anymore


----------



## darmanastartes

AudioNoob said:


> Any shrouded or slim connectof cables that you have found to fit the blon? Do the kzs fit?


The KZ's do not fit. Neither do the newer Simgot cables  The NX7 cable does fit. 

Also, @FastAndClean I really wish you would credit me when you post my measurements.


----------



## Nimweth

ozziecook said:


> Hands up. I got the Blon-03 wrong. Shoot me.
> I put longer tips in and they've really opened up and gained the coherence I was waiting for - with a really natural tone throughout the FQ's. And the bass digs very deep...when it's meant to.
> More later perhaps - but they seem more open and revealing than Semkarch CNT-1 which seems generally a bit thicker in the notes. Equally great but slightly more traditional in tone to
> what I'm used to. I'm going to enjoy both of these.


Yes, the BLON is really good. Have you heard the KBEAR KB06? Punches well above its weight and gives the BLON a run for its money!


----------



## ozziecook

Nimweth said:


> Yes, the BLON is really good. Have you heard the KBEAR KB06? Punches well above its weight and gives the BLON a run for its money!


No, I haven't. Sounds interesting. But I've bought so many IEMs of late (NiceHCK M6, NX7, CNT-01, BL03...and now Zenith R1 on way). Ridiculous. Like I said before, I need shooting...my wife might be the one to do it if this carries on


----------



## SilverEars

FastAndClean said:


> yes, Kanas sound slower than BL03, maybe is a source thing?
> TRI I4 is not working well for me now when i have the Blon, i mean it is good but when you have a earphone that is better at half price the value is not that great anymore


So is Blon 03 comparable to Kanas (or better than) at way lower pricing?  Can I get a comparison?


----------



## FastAndClean

SilverEars said:


> So is Blon 03 comparable to Kanas (or better than) at way lower pricing?  Can I get a comparison?


i am starting to do it for you now, with my reference tracks, will share in a bit


----------



## nxnje

Received my TRI i4 today..
I have to say I am really impressed.

If I have to be honest, they are technically a bit below the Tin Audio T3, but much more musical compared to these ones.

I'm already in love with them.


----------



## islubio

FastAndClean said:


> i am starting to do it for you now, with my reference tracks, will share in a bit



Would u mind comparing them to the T800 too? Haha


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 4, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> So is Blon 03 comparable to Kanas (or better than) at way lower pricing?  Can I get a comparison?


Blon comes out as a little bit cleaner sounding, a little bit snappier sounding of the two
Kanas have a softer tone, smoothed out edges
Bass
Kanas have overall a little bit slower decay, softer tone to the bass because of that, it sounds like it pushes the very low bass a little bit more (under 50hz)
Blon have punchier bass, quicker, cleaner bass response, the extension is similar but the Blon sound more punchy in the 50-100hz region
Mids
Kanas have a warmer midrange, it sounds like it has a depression in the upper mids somewhere, that makes the tone of the mids warmer, and softer, the mids are not snappy, they are like floating
Blon have more upper mids, more open sounding mids, the midrange have more snap to it, it sounds more dynamic
Treble
Kanas have gentle treble with a small emphasis in the upper treble somewhere, before that peak Kanas have a depression, if i have to guess i would say the dip is around  8-11khz, that makes the treble airy but with some songs dark, it is a sweet sounding treble
Blon is missing that upper treble energy, but the missing part of the Kanas (8-11khz) is present on the Blon s
that makes the treble more energetic and more present, less extended, less air, but clean treble, very natural sounding with cymbals
Soundstage sound similar, imaging a little bit sharper on the Blon

both had exactly the same volume level on my source, kind of suspicious
Blon is a lot better value than Kanas, i love Kanas but you have to really look for that softness and floating timber to really appreciate them

hope that helps


----------



## FastAndClean

islubio said:


> Would u mind comparing them to the T800 too? Haha


T800 is kind of very wide and with a lot of air between the instruments, it is a different league


----------



## mochill

I shall order the blon b3 :‑X


----------



## mochill

Done


----------



## paulindss

FastAndClean said:


> Blon comes out as a little bit cleaner sounding, a little bit snappier sounding of the two
> Kanas have a softer tone, smoothed out edges
> Bass
> Kanas have overall a little bit slower decay, softer tone to the bass because of that, it sounds like it pushes the very low bass a little bit more (under 50hz)
> ...



My, oh my... Just for register, my impressions are the exact opposite. I guess you guys will have to live with the doubt as very few people have the original kanas to compare.

Vive la diference.


----------



## AudioNoob

paulindss said:


> My, oh my... Just for register, my impressions are the exact opposite. I guess you guys will have to live with the doubt as very few people have the original kanas to compare.
> 
> Vive la diference.


I think the brightness of the Blon comes from resonance and thus is super dependent on insertion depth and tips, which is why there is so much variation on feedback. It doesn't help that the cable makes them hard to fit properly.


----------



## ozziecook

paulindss said:


> My, oh my... Just for register, my impressions are the exact opposite. I guess you guys will have to live with the doubt as very few people have the original kanas to compare.
> 
> Vive la diference.


This is the thing eh. We all hear differently. We all experience differently depending on depth of insertion/tip type.
I've noticed the change in these since modding the stem and using foams v starlines.
What do you hear and do you like?
(I never liked KP and never really managed to hear the magic other people did due to fit)


----------



## thejoker13

peter123 said:


> No I don't have them. My experience with MaGaosi is not that great. Didn't care much for the K1 or the K3 HD (or maybe it was Pro, the last one of them to be released). These experiences don't make me eager to spend more money on their products, there's enough other great alternatives. As always YMMV.....


Yeah, I understand your apprehension with Magaosi. I bought and quickly sold the K3pro myself, as they were pretty underwhelming considering the hype they had at the time. The DQ4 are the first one from them that has blown me away, but they were a lucky impulse purchase that worked out for me. 
Thanks again for posting your thoughts on the A6's, as they were instrumental in my ordering them. I hope I will enjoy them! I believe I will, as my experiences with LZ have been mostly positive.


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> Thanks, I didn't know there was a mini version till today (from your thread). If it's half price of the normal version, but with only those differences, I think I'll go for the mini version at the next sale.


+1 ...I'm thinking about getting them, too!


----------



## Slater (Sep 4, 2019)

thejoker13 said:


> Yeah, I understand your apprehension with Magaosi. I bought and quickly sold the K3pro myself, as they were pretty underwhelming considering the hype they had at the time. The DQ4 are the first one from them that has blown me away, but they were a lucky impulse purchase that worked out for me.
> Thanks again for posting your thoughts on the A6's, as they were instrumental in my ordering them. I hope I will enjoy them! I believe I will, as my experiences with LZ have been mostly positive.



I personally like the K3 Pro. Once I found the right tip, right filter, and better cable I really enjoyed it. But not everyone likes V shaped tuning.

I think the biggest problem with it was the price. It was $110-$130 when it first came out, which set the bar of expectation quite high. I paid $130 for mine, and I do not feel it's worth that price (especially compared to what you can get nowadays for the same price). However, it currently goes for ~$60 on Aliexpress, which is absolutely worth it IMO. I think if it was $60 all along, the reception would have been much different/realistic. I mean, there's KZs and TRNs and loads of budget junk selling for $50-$60, and I think the K3 Pro is better than average for that same price.


----------



## thejoker13

Slater said:


> I personally like the K3 Pro. Once I found the right tip, right filter, and better cable I really enjoyed it. But not everyone likes V shaped tuning.
> 
> I think the biggest problem with it was the price. It was $110-$130 when it first came out, which set the bar of expectation quite high. I paid $130 for mine, and I do not feel it's worth that price (especially compared to what you can get nowadays for the same price). However, it currently goes for ~$60 on Aliexpress, which is absolutely worth it IMO. I think if it was $60 all along, the reception would have been much different/realistic. I mean, there's KZs and TRNs and loads of budget junk selling for $50-$60, and I think the K3 Pro is better than average for that same price.


That's a very good possibility Slater. I did pay 130.00 for mine and just didn't understand why people loved them so much. Maybe if I would've paid 60 for them my feelings on them would've been different. I also got them right around the same time as the Toneking nine rails, and for about the same amount of money and to me the nine tails were way better for my preferences. I do enjoy a more balanced sound rather than a V shaped signature.


----------



## Slater

thejoker13 said:


> That's a very good possibility Slater. I did pay 130.00 for mine and just didn't understand why people loved them so much. Maybe if I would've paid 60 for them my feelings on them would've been different. I also got them right around the same time as the Toneking nine rails, and for about the same amount of money and to me the nine tails were way better for my preferences. I do enjoy a more balanced sound rather than a V shaped signature.



Ah yeah the TK9T is in a different league. No comparison. I find myself grabbing the 9T more and more over other gear nowadays.


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 4, 2019)

the photo came out darker than the phone display


----------



## AudioNoob

I changed my mind a bit on the Tri I4. Preliminary observations: 
I4

_Sum: Well built hybrid with good resolution, soundstage and a solid sub slam left a bit thin in the middle and vocals by heavy handed tuning. _

*Build*

 The build quality is pretty good at this price level and I like that they are not huge like some other hybrids. The nozzles seem like they are machined with the inner shell and have a good flange, no tips will be left in your ear with this one. I actually found the KZ tornado tips with the enormous 4mm bore(do they have a name?) from the ED series(I think) to work super well. The mmcx connector seems solid and well fitted. They are rather comfortable thanks to their small size and smooth shells, they feel solid, clacking together like those steel bearing swings if you pick them up by the cable.

 They come with what is probably my favourite daily driver cable so far, it never tangles or kinks and is very good at draping. It has a very neat chin slider, the connectors are small and solid on both sides. It is a four twist below the split and not braided. Make one with a remote please.

 They come in a well presented in a simple black box with the world's softest velour pouch. The box includes two types of tips. The website on the box goes to a placeholder, perhaps they were not quite ready to market these.

*Sound*

The I4 by tri combines a 10mm Composite DD with a Knowles armature to extend far on either end of the spectrum. The 10mm certainly pulls its weight and sounds like you've got a sealed, well controlled sub in the trunk that does not bleed into the rest of the spectrum and does well on its own.

Discloure here, I'm definitely not a basshead here, having once returned an er3xr for having too much bass. I find the bass tuned a step too high and the crossover a little early with the knowles is not dampened/tuned in a manner that would harmonize well with that bass impact. You end up having to set the volume for the bass and the 4k+7k peaks, decoupling the two with a valley in the lower mids. Again, the precise bass is pleasant on its own with well mastered records, it surprises me at times how how well it can discriminate in the sub 50hz range. For many songs it does well, and many others it is too discordant for my taste with the high peaks pushing too harshly without body.

Your insertion depth options are limited but take care to find what works to eliminate some of the resonance peaking. I found the KZ tornado tips with the blue bore to be a good fit. I use this sweep  to make sure I have equal fit for reviews.

*Soundstage*

It has pretty good definition especially in well mastered, sparser songs. Songs like Redbone by Childish Gambino or Bjorks Hunter feel spacious, the effect largely reaches out and behind with a well located central image. Between the Knowles' rendering of details and the large sound stage, it had me looking around thinking there was something in the room.

 Charlie Haden's This is Not America is well rendered with its split drum (It basically puts you in the middle of the drum kit with other instruments arranged around you, it is a good take on simulating listening at a small venue). The recessed low mids can confuse some more cacaphonous moments like orchestras.

By Song

With stock tips: I am an Ape - St. Vincent & David Byrne  1-1:30 and 1:50 to 1:60 bass overpresent, between the 6k peak and the bass the mids feel lacking
With blue KZ: It is better controlled, lower bass tones could still take a slight step back and mids remain a little recessed but it doesn't feel like something is wrong.

For records that are to the warmer side of the spectrum that are not hyper compressed and retain their dynamic range the like London Philharmonic's The Planets, the low end actually helps to extend the tonal range a bit with the occasionally overdone lower register of the strings section.

For others like Steely Dan's Jack of Speed (I had to, it's on every stupid audio test playlist) the effect is more like one of those surround upsampling DSPs, everything is pulled apart but not exactly in a good way. It's better on Bela Fleck's Flight of the Cosmic hippo thanks to the recordings gentle highs but the bass is still over the top. Like I am an Ape above, the blue tips help a lot.

Recordings with generous high rolloff like Tin Pan Alley (should get the worst lyrics ever award, and yes, again, on every stupid list because echo-y guitar and clear separation of sparse instruments sells speakers) do well with the airy rendition of the I4s.

I have a couple go-tos for checking harshness of highs and the i4s do well on the non-sibilant ones likes Will O'the Wisp which can be unpleasant depending where the peaks land. They are on the other hand often a little grating on high heavy crescendos (Like the refrain in Ironic - Alanis Morisette, but then, what headphone is not! Ha! Elementary School days, it must've sounded better on the walkman, two casette transfers down from the radio. The 2015 remaster is better)


----------



## FastAndClean

AudioNoob said:


> I changed my mind a bit on the Tri I4. Preliminary observations:
> I4
> 
> _Sum: Well built hybrid with good resolution, soundstage and a solid sub slam left a bit thin in the middle and vocals by heavy handed tuning. _
> ...



they are very good looking earphones and comfy, but the upper mids are ruing it for me, i will give attention to that aspect in my review, also comparison with the much better sounding BL03


----------



## AudioNoob

FastAndClean said:


> they are very good looking earphones and comfy, but the upper mids are ruing it for me, i will give attention to that aspect in my review, also comparison with the much better sounding BL03


That's what I thought too until I tried them with the blue kz tips. Since the tips are quite a bit more shallower they end up fitting radically differently and changing the resonances to a point where they sit better with my ears. That being said, they are still a touch hours but I do prefer them to the BL03 as the I4s resolve quite a bit more and have a much larger soundstage. With the BL03s I find myself going back to the Final E2000s at times. All told, I would still prefer a more balanced signature and will be moving onto something else.


----------



## FastAndClean

AudioNoob said:


> That's what I thought too until I tried them with the blue kz tips. Since the tips are quite a bit more shallower they end up fitting radically differently and changing the resonances to a point where they sit better with my ears. That being said, they are still a touch hours but I do prefer them to the BL03 as the I4s resolve quite a bit more and have a much larger soundstage. With the BL03s I find myself going back to the Final E2000s at times. All told, I would still prefer a more balanced signature and will be moving onto something else.


the bass on I4 is interesting, it is very responsive to bass EQ, it can rattle your skull with bass boost, the dynamic driver inside is very good


----------



## AudioNoob

FastAndClean said:


> the bass on I4 is interesting, it is very responsive to bass EQ, it can rattle your skull with bass boost, the dynamic driver inside is very good


Whoa I wouldn't increase the bass on these any more


----------



## FastAndClean

AudioNoob said:


> Whoa I wouldn't increase the bass on these any more


you are probably not into sludge metal, let me show you a masterpiece of that very unconventional type of music


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 4, 2019)

I was thoroughly enjoying my CCA C16  listening to Brahms clarinet quintet, while reading about praising different IEMs here.
No DDs for me, sorry - a single membrane reproducing all the frequencies at once without distortions and cross-couplings are hard to imagine just plainly or based on physics.
Listening to violins - I do prefer a bit of harshness of BAs, which is close for me to a real sound of a violin that a smoothened out recording of the violin sound, reproduced by a DD. To each their own 

Waiting for C12 to arrive and hope for C18 or C20 to come


----------



## FastAndClean

PhonoPhi said:


> No DDs for me, sorry


you have DD IEM, better have both types, dynamic driver in ears have lower THD than pure BA in ears


----------



## PhonoPhi

FastAndClean said:


> you have DD IEM, better have both types, dynamic driver in ears have lower THD than pure BA in ears



Oh, sure, those tests are  a single frequency sweep. When real music is played, strong coupling in a single membrane is inevitable.


----------



## PhonoPhi

FastAndClean said:


> you have DD IEM, better have both types, dynamic driver in ears have lower THD than pure BA in ears



Also, interestingly and somewhat ironically, for BAs THD will reflect the dampening, Knowles BAs are typically better dampened than Bellsing ones


----------



## AudioNoob

FastAndClean said:


> you are probably not into sludge metal, let me show you a masterpiece of that very unconventional type of music



I like sludge but I wouldn't turn it into muck by increasing the bass any further on the tris.


----------



## HAMS

Distortion gives textures lol. just like slow or fast driver can't say dynamic or BA is better. It's all pretty subjective.


----------



## PhonoPhi

HAMS said:


> Distortion gives textures lol. just like slow or fast driver can't say dynamic or BA is better. It's all pretty subjective.


The string players typically use vibrato. The vibrato  sound is objectively more pleasant to human ears by the virtue of dampened pure non-distorted string vibrations that sound harsh non-dampened.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

There is absolutely nothing wrong with BA
 





Its just that I prefer DD


----------



## PhonoPhi

BadReligionPunk said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with BA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your subjectivity seems to be more subjective than mine


----------



## chinmie (Sep 4, 2019)

paulindss said:


> My, oh my... Just for register, my impressions are the exact opposite. I guess you guys will have to live with the doubt as very few people have the original kanas to compare.
> 
> Vive la diference.



so in essence you find the Blon warmer and more relaxed sounding than the Kanas? because i would be surprised if there's a DD based IEM that would sound more aggressive and have sharper attack than the Kanas..and would definitely interested in one. 



PhonoPhi said:


> I was thoroughly enjoying my CCA C16  listening to Brahms clarinet quintet, while reading about praising different IEMs here.
> No DDs for me, sorry - a single membrane reproducing all the frequencies at once without distortions and cross-couplings are hard to imagine just plainly or based on physics.
> Listening to violins - I do prefer a bit of harshness of BAs, which is close for me to a real sound of a violin that a smoothened out recording of the violin sound, reproduced by a DD. To each their own
> 
> Waiting for C12 to arrive and hope for C18 or C20 to come



there are single DD IEM that for me achieve better than multi BAs, and also are snappy and not "soft sounding" like the Kanas (and from reviews here, the newer KXXS too), and the old Sony EX1000, EX800. if you want multi DDs, the Tin T2 and Pro also have fast and snappy sound. they even make some BA IEMs sound softer.


----------



## mrconfuse

looking for some insight. 

I posted this bit in the help & recommendation forum but there weren't many responses. And the one person who did respond suggested I try here

So I am looking for the following type of IEM

Highs, lows and bass - does not bleed into each other 
Highs, lows and bass - where everything is balanced and no one part trying to over take another part. 

Highs are not sibilant/fatiguing but present
Mids are not recessed or to forward sounding
Bass not bloated or over emphasized, should be natural to the recording. 
Sub bass not bloated or over emphasized, should be natural to the recording. 

I'm not sure if what I am looking for is consider neutral, V shape, U Shape or whatever. I just want a clean sounding IEM where everything sounds balanced. 

I have the Westone AM pro 30 and i find that bass sometimes bleed into the mids. 
I also have Chi-fi's that were raved about, Kanas Pro and Bgvp dmg. Bgvp dmg just has to much bass for me even with the filter changed. Kanas pro's treble can be a little fatiguing while with and with other songs (ex. Def Leppard) the vocals feels more in the back while the guitar & drums more are front


----------



## Rorset

@FastAndClean Bought the Blon with free same day shipping from Amazon and have been listening to them for a few hours now... And WOW, these are not just incredible IEMs for the price, but incredible IEMs at any price point.
Thanks for sharing this gem.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Sep 4, 2019)

mrconfuse said:


> looking for some insight.
> 
> I posted this bit in the help & recommendation forum but there weren't many responses. And the one person who did respond suggested I try here
> 
> ...


Don't know your budget...

I'm going to rec Radsone Earstudio HE 100. Slightly warm flat signature. Absolutely stunning. They are $90.

At $300 apparently the AUDIOSENSE T800 are the best of the best of the best.


----------



## AudioNoob

mrconfuse said:


> looking for some insight.
> 
> I posted this bit in the help & recommendation forum but there weren't many responses. And the one person who did respond suggested I try here
> 
> ...


etymotics er2xr?


----------



## mrconfuse (Sep 4, 2019)

Sorry, my budget is below $1000, this is will be my go to do it all IEM. So i really want a good one. I listen pretty much to everything except classical (i do but very limited).


----------



## Rorset

mrconfuse said:


> Sorry, my budget is below $1000, this is will be my go to do it all IEM. So i really want a good one. I listen pretty much to everything except classical (i do but very limited).


 You should check out the Fearless Roland. Everyone who owns one absolutely raves about how great it is. It is however $10 more than your $999 budget


----------



## AudioNoob

tri i4 is quite good with complys as well, basically anything that will reduce resonances to deal with some of the harshness and offer a stable fit works well with this one. Like the blon, it is very fit dependent. I think the Blon is being a little over-hyped right now given the amount of roll-off it has. It is an easy listen but it lacks quite a bit of detail.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 5, 2019)

About: *CCA C12* (Nick-name; Punisher, by Slater )

So far, the C12 has some of the best punchy and textured sub-bass/bass I've ever heard from any CCA and KZ with plenty of lower bass details only to be incredibly matched with excellent performing BA drivers expressing clean details and micro-details for that matter. This is all coming from using the star line silicone ear tips that are packaged within.
...And that's only my first impression coming right out the package! 

 Now, in the past week, I chatted with the CCA owner and asked him if the KZ ZSX where basically the same sound signature. He told me that the C12 was the better sounding model. "Remind you, these were his words and not mine." I also told him about the nickname, Punisher, which was first mentioned by head-fi member, Slater as a nick-name to the C12 versus the Terminator by ZSX. He actually loved the idea and got a good laugh out it!

So, I'm hoping someone would gather both models and give some feedback on both and relate the differences and see if one is truly better than the other, or just basically the same.

Hopefully, my whole review will be up within a few weeks...

-Clear


----------



## FastAndClean

Rorset said:


> @FastAndClean Bought the Blon with free same day shipping from Amazon and have been listening to them for a few hours now... And WOW, these are not just incredible IEMs for the price, but incredible IEMs at any price point.
> Thanks for sharing this gem.


they are amazing, not sure why they are not the hottest subject here


----------



## archdawg

FastAndClean said:


> they are amazing, not sure why they are not the hottest subject here


No idea, maybe because they only contain a single driver and more is always betterer, lol.
Anyhow, with two sets on their way and @Otto Motor quoting @KopiOkaya saying that they've been tuned by the same guy who tuned the Tanchjim Oxygen (no back vents either) AND on top of it contain_ the exact same drivers_ as the Oxygen I'll sure as hell try some mods on those puppies.


----------



## FastAndClean

archdawg said:


> No idea, maybe because they only contain a single driver and more is always betterer, lol.
> Anyhow, with two sets on their way and @Otto Motor quoting @KopiOkaya saying that they've been tuned by the same guy who tuned the Tanchjim Oxygen (no back vents either) AND on top of it contain_ the exact same drivers_ as the Oxygen I'll sure as hell try some mods on those puppies.


i am waiting for 2 spare pairs, that is a bad habit that i have, if something is amazing and cheap, i will buy a couple of pairs, i did that with ****, no problem selling them after that though


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> i am waiting for 2 spare pairs, that is a bad habit that i have, if something is amazing and cheap, i will buy a couple of pairs, i did that with ****, no problem selling them after that though



Haha i saw u bought two audiosense T800s previously. It is amazing but i wouldn't consider them under the budget FI segment.

I know what u mean though, i also have two **** and two tempotec sonata HDs even though one is more than sufficient. Couldn't resist the pricing. My wife nags me daily about my numerous budget CHIFI clogging up the house


----------



## FastAndClean

something that i noticed over the years, some people are listening with the price tag involved, if they have expensive in ear that sound good they will praise it more than the cheap one that have similar sound quality, trying to justify the money spend on the expensive pair, other thing also, if a in ear is cheap, like very cheap some people automatically dismiss that IEM, thinking - "well i have expensive in ear that sound amazing, no way that cheap model will be to my liking"
it is a strange type of thinking, not all of the head fi ers are like that, but a lot of them


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> something that i noticed over the years, some people are listening with the price tag involved, if they have expensive in ear that sound good they will praise it more than the cheap one that have similar sound quality, trying to justify the money spend on the expensive pair, other thing also, if a in ear is cheap, like very cheap some people automatically dismiss that IEM, thinking - "well i have expensive in ear that sound amazing, no way that cheap model will be to my liking"
> it is a strange type of thinking, not all of the head fi ers are like that, but a lot of them



That's true. I have a few audiophile and band friends who only purchase western brand audiogear and refuse to consider CHIFI.

They equate expensive price to good sound, well it's their loss for not exploring the CHIFI offerings.

I have one friend who bragged to me that his shure SE215 costs more than my ZS10 pro and it is western brand so it should be better LOL. I have heard both and I just laughed. (Plus most likely these budget to midfi western stuff are made in china to begin with).


----------



## archdawg (Sep 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> something that i noticed over the years, some people are listening with the price tag involved, if they have expensive in ear that sound good they will praise it more than the cheap one that have similar sound quality, trying to justify the money spend on the expensive pair, other thing also, if a in ear is cheap, like very cheap some people automatically dismiss that IEM, thinking - "well i have expensive in ear that sound amazing, no way that cheap model will be to my liking"


Hats off to @crinacle who gave the $5 MH755 a B= rating and placed them right next to some +USD1000 IEMs on his list - I certainly got his point. Above all else Sony got the tonality nailed on the 755 and once you have them recabled (at least for convenience sake) they really give many WAY more expensive IEMs a serious run for the money. To my ears they really deserve that B= rating and I really wouldn't want to miss them in my rotation.



FastAndClean said:


> i am waiting for 2 spare pairs, that is a bad habit that i have, if something is amazing and cheap, i will buy a couple of pairs, i did that with ****, no problem selling them after that though





baskingshark said:


> I know what u mean though, i also have two **** and two tempotec sonata HDs even though one is more than sufficient. Couldn't resist the pricing. My wife nags me daily about my numerous budget CHIFI clogging up the house



Same here ... a whole bunch of (recabled) MH755 / EDR1 / ED9, three ZS6, two ZSA, two ZS7 (favorite KZ), two ****, two Tin T2 and some double/triple AKG cans as well. The best part: no complaining missus here and my friends can't wait to get their next IEMs from me. They're pretty happy with what they got from me so far - if I don't like something, they will, lol.


----------



## ozziecook

Yup. I've ordered a second set of BL-03's. £26 is too little not to. 
They're quite frankly astonishingly accurate to my ears. 

As for an earlier comment about overhype and lack of some detail...well, hyper detail is overhype. The point of a good IEM is accuracy and authenticity first, integrity to the engineer's intent (hard to establish but one can sense what's intended) and enjoyment next. Over detailed IEMs like NX7 aren't overly real in the highs, though not unpleasant to listen to. But most of the TOTL iems I've heard aren't overly detailed either. No part of the FQ is, or should be, over pushed above another - unless intended. 

BL-03 has such a lovely balance and tone, still has detail enough to satisfy, with very little bleed anywhere else. 
Overhyped? Nah. (If if only they'd made those nozzles/stems longer!)


----------



## crabdog

ozziecook said:


> Yup. I've ordered a second set of BL-03's. £26 is too little not to.
> They're quite frankly astonishingly accurate to my ears.
> 
> As for an earlier comment about overhype and lack of some detail...well, hyper detail is overhype. The point of a good IEM is accuracy and authenticity first, integrity to the engineer's intent (hard to establish but one can sense what's intended) and enjoyment next. Over detailed IEMs like NX7 aren't overly real in the highs, though not unpleasant to listen to. But most of the TOTL iems I've heard aren't overly detailed either. No part of the FQ is, or should be, over pushed above another - unless intended.
> ...


Exactly this. Getting heaps of detail is easy. Getting the same amount of detail without compromising the tonal balance and timbre is hard. The BL-03 is a champ. If it weren't for the bodge cable/fit I'd be hyping it hard.


----------



## Luxed

baskingshark said:


> I have one friend who bragged to me that his shure SE215 costs more than my ZS10 pro and it is western brand so it should be better LOL. I have heard both and I just laughed. (Plus most likely these budget to midfi western stuff are made in china to begin with).



To think that I was one of those people :/
But then I saw a listing for the KZ ZST pro on Amazon and it looked so good that I decided to buy it (at that price, I wouldn't lose anything). 
Received them, put them in my ears, never used my SE215 ever again.
I really thought I would need to spend 500$ to get anything better.


----------



## loomisjohnson (Sep 5, 2019)

AudioNoob said:


> I changed my mind a bit on the Tri I4. Preliminary observations:
> I4
> 
> _Sum: Well built hybrid with good resolution, soundstage and a solid sub slam left a bit thin in the middle and vocals by heavy handed tuning. _
> ...



very interesting impressions--i just got a set and will be posting a review soon. on first listen, i did notice the dip in the lower mids but otherwise thought they have a nice unforced clarity


----------



## FastAndClean

TRI I4 review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-audio-i4.23877/reviews#review-22584


----------



## paulindss

chinmie said:


> so in essence you find the Blon warmer and more relaxed sounding than the Kanas? because i would be surprised if there's a DD based IEM that would sound more aggressive and have sharper attack than the Kanas..and would definitely interested in one.



Yes, you got it right.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> (Plus most likely these budget to midfi western stuff are made in china to begin with).



That’s the irony that many people don’t realize lol


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 5, 2019)

omg my SEMKARCH is in Norway, i will get them next week, cant wait


----------



## Tonymac136

FastAndClean said:


> something that i noticed over the years, some people are listening with the price tag involved, if they have expensive in ear that sound good they will praise it more than the cheap one that have similar sound quality, trying to justify the money spend on the expensive pair, other thing also, if a in ear is cheap, like very cheap some people automatically dismiss that IEM, thinking - "well i have expensive in ear that sound amazing, no way that cheap model will be to my liking"
> it is a strange type of thinking, not all of the head fi ers are like that, but a lot of them



Absolutely this. I own a pair of Senn IE60s that are really great IEMs. I like them a lot. However I also own a pair of Blon BL03s and a pair of Semkarch CNT-1s that cost between them less than the Senns cost about 18 months ago. I like the Blons more and the Semkarch equally as much. In fact, probably all of my other IEMs put together cost less than the Senns. For that, I've a variety of different sound signatures, more detail in the Tin T2, more musicality from the Blon... Next up I fancy spending 3 figures on some kind of ChiFi IEM. For research, obviously...


----------



## colo13

Guys can you please send me a link for buying legit sony mh755
Thanks


----------



## MrMajony

colo13 said:


> Guys can you please send me a link for buying legit sony mh755
> Thanks


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-MH755...hash=item46958e3199:m:mgwGotjtOI_62SqmWowkJvw


----------



## chinmie

Luxed said:


> To think that I was one of those people :/
> But then I saw a listing for the KZ ZST pro on Amazon and it looked so good that I decided to buy it (at that price, I wouldn't lose anything).
> Received them, put them in my ears, never used my SE215 ever again.
> I really thought I would need to spend 500$ to get anything better.



jumping from ZST pro, you don't have to shell out 500 usd for a better performer. there are many better ones in the 50 usd range (including KZ's own ZS10 Pro), and in the 100-200 usd there are many with better SQ than even the ZS10 Pro


----------



## snip3r77

chinmie said:


> jumping from ZST pro, you don't have to shell out 500 usd for a better performer. there are many better ones in the 50 usd range (including KZ's own ZS10 Pro), and in the 100-200 usd there are many with better SQ than even the ZS10 Pro


Haven’t been following kZ since zs5. Any that’s I should be looking at. I have a tinaudio t2


----------



## Tonymac136

snip3r77 said:


> Haven’t been following kZ since zs5. Any that’s I should be looking at. I have a tinaudio t2



What do/don't you like about the T2?


----------



## AudioNoob

Posted my Blon Bl 03 review
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/reviews#review-22591


----------



## chinmie

snip3r77 said:


> Haven’t been following kZ since zs5. Any that’s I should be looking at. I have a tinaudio t2



me too. the only KZs I've ever bought were the ATR, ZS3, and ZS5, so it's been a while. bought the ZS10 Pro a while ago, and i must say it is really good for the price range. based on the KZ forum thread, the AS10, ZS7, and the newest ZSX are also solid picks


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 6, 2019)

About: *CCA C12* (after 20 hours plus burning them in...)

So far, the C12 has the best sonic presentation I've ever heard coming from any CCA and KZ I own. What were they thinking! ...They just blew me away once I mounted the "star line silicone ear tips" that's included in the package! It's just deep luscious sonically driven detailed bass, effortless transparent vocals, and incredibly detailed/micro-detailed highs. All this with no metallic upper sound, no MID bass bleed, and no harshness or sibilancy!
 I can't figure out what they did right, but they seriously got something right!...I truly got immersed in their sound!

I have to stay patient, since my review won't be up until another 2 weeks (more or less)!  

PS. I think they are going to have to try really hard to convince me with the C18, since I don't find any flaws on these, especially for those that love excellent bass or detailed treble! 


-Clear


----------



## mbwilson111

colo13 said:


> Guys can you please send me a link for buying legit sony mh755
> Thanks



Besides the one you have been given there are other legit sellers of the MH755 mentioned in the dedicated thread.   Well worth a read... it is currently only 41 pages so less daunting than this one    There is already a wealth of information plus many photos of recabled units, mods, ways to tell if you have a legit product (the white ones seem to be ok so far)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 6, 2019)

OK, so I decided to get the *LZ A6mini* 

I just couldn't resist the temptation of not trying it and owning one for such a low price of only 399 yuan ($56 US dollars) here in China! The A6mini mimic the original flagship A6 model according to other reviewers at a much lower cost, so I'll just take my chances on such good and positive reviews!



   *Photos are Courtesy of LZ for the LZ A6mini

-Clear


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> About: *CCA C12* (after 20 hours plus burning them in...)
> 
> So far, the C12 has the best sonic presentation I've ever heard coming from any CCA and KZ I own. What were they thinking! ...They just blew me away once I mounted the "star line silicone ear tips" that's included in the package! It's just deep luscious sonically driven detailed bass, effortless transparent vocals, and incredibly detailed/micro-detailed highs. All this with no metallic upper sound, no MID bass bleed, and no harshness or sibilancy!
> I can't figure out what they did right, but they seriously got something right!...I truly got immersed in their sound!
> ...



I was almost starting to get interested in this C12 and then I read someone said it was V shaped so now I am thinking that would not work for me.   I listen to a variety of genres but mainly folk, blues, Americana, rock, indie, singer-songwriter stuff.  Some electronica and  progressive etc.. but no EDM or metal.


----------



## Zerohour88

another interesting DIY-er model found on taobao (thought it was interesting since he included the FR for each of the switch settings)

Some users commented its quite good (on the level of Tanchjim Oxygen?). Taobao link only (no idea if its on aliexpress).

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-16227681560.29.26091ef0aTvsId&id=541740783591


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> I was almost starting to get interested in this C12 and then I read someone said it was V shaped so now I am thinking that would not work for me.   I listen to a variety of genres but mainly folk, blues, Americana, rock, indie, singer-songwriter stuff.  Some electronica and  progressive etc.. but no EDM or metal.


To me they are much more balanced with extended lower bass and extended highs with excellent upfront vocals which are not distant at all, IMHO. The star line silicone ear tips, which are included in the package made it the perfect match for me. I take their sound signature over every CCA and KZ I own at the moment. No joke!


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> To me they are much more balanced with extended lower bass and extended highs with excellent upfront vocals which are not distant at all, IMHO. The star line silicone ear tips, which are included in the package made it the perfect match for me. I take their sound signature over every CCA and KZ I own at the moment. No joke!



I wonder what the lowest price is or has been  for the C12...now that the sale is over I probably missed out.on a deal.

BTW, the last KZ I bought was the ZSN (x2),  I have no CCAs.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I wonder what the lowest price is or has been  for the C12...now that the sale is over I probably missed out.on a deal.
> 
> BTW, the last KZ I bought was the ZSN (x2),  I have no CCAs.



I was looking at them yesterday, and they can be had for ~$40usd


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> I wonder what the lowest price is or has been  for the C12...now that the sale is over I probably missed out.on a deal.
> 
> BTW, the last KZ I bought was the ZSN (x2),  I have no CCAs.


Right now the CCA C12's are going for 268 RMB ($38 USD), while the KZ ZSX are going for 298 ($42 USD) on taobao shopping website. 
...Plus, the C12 are smaller or more compact when I compared them to the ZSN PRO, C16, C10, A10, CA4 and surely the latest ZSX. That's a big improvement for CCA coming from a 12 driver unit (6 driver unit per side)!


----------



## mochill

Where is lz a6mini for $50


----------



## lgcubana

mbwilson111 said:


> I wonder what the lowest price is or has been  for the C12...now that the sale is over I probably missed out.on a deal.
> 
> BTW, the last KZ I bought was the ZSN (x2),  I have no CCAs.


If you "Follow" NiceHCK, they're still doing the Fan Favorite Discount: $34.64 USD


----------



## mbwilson111

lgcubana said:


> If you "Follow" NiceHCK, they're still doing the Fan Favorite Discount: $34.64 USD



Cool... but what color do I want?


----------



## lgcubana

mbwilson111 said:


> Cool... but what color do I want?


You maybe joshing, but I took the blue accent, to go with the new TRN Black and Gold(yellow ?) cable ?


----------



## jant71 (Sep 6, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Cool... but what color do I want?



Go blue...









With a previous CCA looks good...


----------



## tiamor988

1clearhead said:


> Right now the CCA C12's are going for 268 RMB ($38 USD), while the KZ ZSX are going for 298 ($42 USD) on taobao shopping website.
> ...Plus, the C12 are smaller or more compact when I compared them to the ZSN PRO, C16, C10, A10, CA4 and surely the latest ZSX. That's a big improvement for CCA coming from a 12 driver unit (6 driver unit per side)!


The CCA C12 goes for 218 RMB in taobao two days ago. Decided to buy it yesterday but the sale already finish.


----------



## mbwilson111

jant71 said:


> Go blue...





lgcubana said:


> You maybe joshing, but I took the blue accent, to go with the new TRN Black and Gold(yellow ?) cable ?



I wish I could see some "real life" photos of the C12. I am curious about the gold.  All my newest iems seem to be blue.  In fact, a blue NiceHCK Bro arrived today.


----------



## George Taylor

I got a pair of the KBear 06 the other day, and am finding them quite nice. Smooth and fairly mellow sounding, not much treble emphasis on these. Not real bass head either. Just think they sound very good for the price. They are tiny compared to the recent KZ offerings, build wise. So very light and comfy to wear. May eventually look into a different wire as these have the usual KZ type of brown, easily tangled one.


----------



## jant71

C12 seems to have the largest faceplate of the recent stuff...





Not the depth so they may stick out less than ZSX but chunkier out front it seems. Wonder about wind noise with these guys ?  CCA the best cause KZ sticks out more? V90 having the venting in the front let wind noise in more?? Interesting but probably won't hear that kind of test. I would test since I use stuff outside all the time


----------



## mbwilson111

jant71 said:


> C12 seems to have the largest faceplate of the recent stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could I see a photo of the CCA earpiece body?  Is it smoke or amber color?


----------



## jant71 (Sep 6, 2019)

@mbwilson111  From CCA store twitter a real pic...




Seems smoke color but the gold is everywhere


----------



## mbwilson111

jant71 said:


> @mbwilson111  From CCA store twitter a real pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I might go for the gold just to be different


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Thanks.  I might go for the gold just to be different


I have the gold on order! Already got lots of blue ones.


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> OK, so I decided to get the *LZ A6mini*
> 
> I just couldn't resist the temptation of not trying it and owning one for such a low price of only 399 yuan ($56 US dollars) here in China! The A6mini mimic the original flagship A6 model according to other reviewers at a much lower cost, so I'll just take my chances on such good and positive reviews!
> 
> ...



56 bucks for this is a steal! Do they sell it internationally at the same price?
The non mini version is like > $250 USD!


----------



## Slater (Sep 7, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> That's a good review. Interesting that your BA is different from mine, which is a 32257 and not 29898!





Dobrescu George said:


> There may be multiple revisions of those IEMs, if my understanding is correct, which will make reviewing them difficult. I would have suggested them to rename the model or add a rev 2 to the name for every change.





1clearhead said:


> True!...I really don't know what was going through their minds when they decided to try so many variations, then sell it to the public that way. I think their are 5 different variations now? Who knows! I just like them because they're fashionable, but sound just okay or passable with the right ear tips.



I just wanted to let everyone know that thanks help from fellow HeadFi member @AudioNoob, I have finally acquired *3 driver versions of the F1*:

1. Tehnz 29898
2. Bellsing 32257
3. “Generic” driver

I am happy to report that the “generic” drivers are the *same* as the Tehnz drivers. For some reason they just don’t have the Tehnz engraving on the driver body.

Literally everything is the same between the Tehnz driver and the generic driver. Exact same physical dimensions, _same sound_, and even the exact same unique micro welds (and a few other unique identifiers on the driver body).

So at least that mystery is solved!

What this means is that there is only 3 versions of the F1 - the Tehnz 29898, the Bellsing 32257, and the “mystery” 32257 (ie an unbranded 32257).

_So far, I have been unable to acquire the mystery 32257, but I’d love to get a hold of one. If you have one and would be interested in selling it, shoot me a PM.

Here’s a photo of the mystery 32257:

 _

For my comparison of the difference between drivers 2 and 3 (which is also 1) listed above, check here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kb-ear-audio-impressions-thread.912673/page-4#post-15157274


----------



## assassin10000

mrconfuse said:


> looking for some insight.
> 
> I posted this bit in the help & recommendation forum but there weren't many responses. And the one person who did respond suggested I try here
> 
> ...



So a relatively balanced signature that isn't too forward (fatiguing).

If you like the westone shape, maybe the UM pro 50 or the W40/W60.


Perhaps this new JVC HA-FDX1? It's still somewhat harman tuned, but has nozzles to tame the treble and balance the signature.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/drop-jvc-ha-fdx1-dual-carbon-iem-available-in-the-us.912737/


----------



## islubio

Anyone with both the C16 and the c12? Mind doing a comparison?


----------



## bemymonkey

Does anyone know if KZ and CCA have CE certificates available for download? My last IEM (Audiosense T180) was nearly confiscated by customs for not having a CE certificate included...


----------



## 1clearhead

mochill said:


> Where is lz a6mini for $50


I got mine on the taobao website for 399 RMB, which in US dollars equals to $56 dollars. Just open the taobao website and search LZ A6 and you'll get results for LZ A6mini and LZ A6.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 7, 2019)

islubio said:


> Anyone with both the C16 and the c12? Mind doing a comparison?


I will be doing a thorough comparison within 2 weeks later, but so far the C12 is sounding more sonically engaging with overall cleaner details with star line silicone ear tips installed.
...The star line silicone ear tips does wonders on the C12, that's for sure!


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 7, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish I could see some "real life" photos of the C12. I am curious about the gold.  All my newest iems seem to be blue.  In fact, a blue NiceHCK Bro arrived today.


...I'm sure the Gold/yellow should look really nice, but unfortunately I have the blue ones. I can show you a teaser now, but show the rest on the day of my review in 2 weeks.



-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> 56 bucks for this is a steal! Do they sell it internationally at the same price?
> The non mini version is like > $250 USD!


You can try Aliexpress, or other sellers out of China. That is, unless you have an account with taobao.


----------



## lgcubana

I was expecting the Blon BL-03 yesterday.  Already had some plans on how to extend the short nozzle, for better fitment. But they sat fine, over ear



 

Unfortunately another package showed up yesterday; which still shows as being in the sorting center, in China !?!?!
& I'm a bit more intrigued to get the CNT1 loosened up first


----------



## raccoon city

I have some KZ ES4's that I really like.
Apparently I'm a basshead.
I like massive bass, minimal treble/sibilance, nice durability, and detachable cables.
I think the ES4 fits the bill well.
Also I have ginormous ear holes and the only silicone eartips that fit are these:




Are there any IEM's not made by KZ that are similar to the ES4 for about $15 or less?
The above ear tips have to fit the IEM in question.
If KZ Starline tips fit, then the above ear tips will fit.


----------



## crabdog

raccoon city said:


> I have some KZ ES4's that I really like.
> Apparently I'm a basshead.
> I like massive bass, minimal treble/sibilance, nice durability, and detachable cables.
> I think the ES4 fits the bill well.
> ...


Those look like my go-to huge tips but I have a feeling mine are larger than 14.5mm.


----------



## FastAndClean

AudioNoob said:


> I think the Blon is being a little over-hyped right now given the amount of roll-off it has. It is an easy listen but it lacks quite a bit of detail.


i think you are wrong


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> I have the gold on order! Already got lots of blue ones.



I ordered the C12 last night before going to bed.... for the same reason... lots of blue ones already.  I wonder why they did not offer red or purple on this one.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> I ordered the C12 last night before going to bed.... for the same reason... lots of blue ones already.  I wonder why they did not offer red or purple on this one.


I've got three purple ones as well but no red ones!


----------



## AudioNoob

FastAndClean said:


> i think you are wrong


I'm not saying it's a bad earphone as you can see on my review, bit as with many new earphones here, it has a bit of a hype train.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> I've got three purple ones as well but no red ones!



The Artiste DC1 is red. You are the reason that I have that one"


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> The Artiste DC1 is red. You are the reason that I have that one"


Of course! I was thinking of KZ, KBEAR and CCA models.


----------



## Nimweth

AudioNoob said:


> I'm not saying it's a bad earphone as you can see on my review, bit as with many new earphones here, it has a bit of a hype train.


A hype train is when the item isn't as good as they say. The KB06 is, IMO.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Everyone has his/her own favourite hype train


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Sep 7, 2019)

100 people buy the IEM. 100 people love the IEM. 15 reviewers review the IEM. 100% of them give it a good review. Many moons later somebody pops up and calls it a hype train.


:rollseyes:


----------



## peter123

For those who might be interested:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-qudelix-5k-thread.914628/#post-15173454


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I ordered the C12 last night before going to bed.... for the same reason... lots of blue ones already.  I wonder why they did not offer red or purple on this one.



Wow, a red earphone is something KZ hasn’t done in a long time! I’m all for it!

Or even better, red for right and blue for left. Just like they did with the ED12.


----------



## ShakyJake

BadReligionPunk said:


> 100 people buy the IEM. 100 people love the IEM. 15 reviewers review the IEM. 100% of them give it a good review. Many moons later somebody pops up and calls it a hype train.
> 
> 
> :rollseyes:



You are way off-base. That never happens LOL 

(Just look at my signature. There are a lot of hype train departures in there)


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is the CCA C12 V-shaped or neutral/Balanced? Prefer neutral/Balanced and if so I might just buy it ( that brushed metal faceplate is so nice). And does anyone have the KZ ZSX or even the CCA C10/KZ ZS10Pro to compare it with?


----------



## Makahl (Sep 7, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> 1. BLON BL-03*
> 2. KZ ZS7
> 3. TRI i4 with tape mod.
> *you will need to change the cable.



Wow, would you say the BL-03 goes deeper than ZS10 Pro at sub-bass without sacrificing much the mid-bass punch? I was aiming at ZSX but I think I'll get the BL-03 instead.


----------



## paulindss

Makahl said:


> Wow, would you say the BL-03 goes deeper than ZS10 Pro at sub-bass without sacrificing much the mid-bass punch? I was aiming at ZSX but I think I'll get the BL-03 instead.



Man, knowing you, i have to say you need one. I have a blon with me and i absolutely love them. 

Also @FastAndClean i think you were right about the bass, strictly looking through the speed, the blon is faster than kanas and have a livier texture. But the kanas is indeed more controled around the upper bass as i hear some resonances on the blon (it is a litle bit tiring). I completely see what you were saying with the Kanas loosing the upper mids compared to the blon.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 8, 2019)

Update: *CCA C12   *Unofficial Nickname: *Punisher*

 Project: How to create the "Punisher" with your C12

Take the best detailed sounding lower sub-bass/mid-bass I've ever heard from any CCA and KZ I own, combine it with a luscious sounding midrange, add excellent hi-end details with present micro-details, while listening to all this on the perfectly selected "star line silicone ear tips", which comes in the package!
Only then, you'll know you just created the "Punisher"!!! 

...So far, burning at 35 hours and still spewing awesomeness! ...These are a winner! 

PS. Right now, these are my personal workout favorites! 


-Clear


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> Update: *CCA C12   *Unofficial Nickname: *Punisher*
> 
> Project: How to create the "Punisher" with your C12
> 
> ...



let' see if Terminator vs Punisher. Round 1


----------



## voicemaster

snip3r77 said:


> let' see if Terminator vs Punisher. Round 1



lol whichever you get, it is still KZ. xD


----------



## SilverEars

paulindss said:


> My, oh my... Just for register, my impressions are the exact opposite. I guess you guys will have to live with the doubt as very few people have the original kanas to compare.
> 
> Vive la diference.


By opposite, can you provide a bit of details on what you find to be opposite?


----------



## Nimweth

Makahl said:


> Wow, would you say the BL-03 goes deeper than ZS10 Pro at sub-bass without sacrificing much the mid-bass punch? I was aiming at ZSX but I think I'll get the BL-03 instead.


I find the ZS10 Pro has a more mid bass emphasis, whereas the ZS7 and BL-03 are more accomplished in the sub bass. The mids are smoother on the BLON and more relaxing to listen to. The treble is also less aggressive with good detail. I have not heard the ZSX but do have the C12 on order.


----------



## raccoon city

Slater said:


> Wow, a red earphone is something KZ hasn’t done in a long time! I’m all for it!
> 
> Or even better, red for right and blue for left. Just like they did with the ED12.


Ha...
I bought red and blue ear tips for my KZ ES4 so I could do something very similar!


----------



## islubio

Very tempted to pull the trigger on the cnt 1 and the a6mini, cnt 1 is still available on taobao


----------



## archdawg

Nimweth said:


> I find the ZS10 Pro has a more mid bass emphasis, whereas the ZS7 and BL-03 are more accomplished in the sub bass. The mids are smoother on the BLON and more relaxing to listen to. The treble is also less aggressive with good detail. I have not heard the ZSX but do have the C12 on order.


Couldn't agree more. I really like my 10Pro but depending on the music (anything with enhanced bass like EDM, RnB, ...) that mid bass can easily get boomy and overboard, no matter what I drive them with and after more than 500 hours of playtime/burn-in some natural instruments still sound a bit off (plasticky alto sax, ...). OTOH their 'holographic' spatial rendering can enliven some pop and rock tracks and I sure like them for movies.


----------



## lgcubana

Slater said:


> Wow, a red earphone is something KZ hasn’t done in a long time! I’m all for it!
> 
> Or even better, red for right and blue for left. Just like they did with the ED12.


Maybe they retired the color, in homage to the ZS4


----------



## rayliam80 (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't need the Blon BL-03 but somehow it found it's way into my Amazon cart. I wonder how they got there...


----------



## Makahl

paulindss said:


> Man, knowing you, i have to say you need one. I have a blon with me and i absolutely love them.





Nimweth said:


> I find the ZS10 Pro has a more mid bass emphasis, whereas the ZS7 and BL-03 are more accomplished in the sub bass. The mids are smoother on the BLON and more relaxing to listen to. The treble is also less aggressive with good detail. I have not heard the ZSX but do have the C12 on order.



Thanks a lot! Just got a pair, a baby Oxygen with a bit more sub-bass for $30 seems too good to don't get a pair.


----------



## baskingshark

rayliam80 said:


> I don't need the Blon BL-03 but somehow it found it's way into my Amazon cart. I wonder how they got there...



That was the same thing that kept happening to me 20 CHIFI IEMs ago.


----------



## rayliam80

baskingshark said:


> That was the same thing that kept happening to me 20 CHIFI IEMs ago.



I think this will be my 15th one I think since I discovered Chi-FI back in November of 2016 when I got my LG V30. I blame the V30 above everything else. Before that i was okay with my over-ears and and the Audio Technica IM70 which I still have.


----------



## 1clearhead

voicemaster said:


> lol whichever you get, it is still KZ. xD


Haha!...KZ's twin sister is CCA! So, they are the "Wonder Twins!" 




 

Wonder Twin Powers! ...Activate! 

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

islubio said:


> Very tempted to pull the trigger on the cnt 1 and the a6mini, cnt 1 is still available on taobao


I just received my *LZ A6mini*, yesterday! 

Quick impressions: These are my impressions during the first few hours of listening...

PROS:
Very worthy for the ongoing low price! Well made and light metallic earphones! ...Plus, quality of sub-bass and bass in general is excellent with plenty of detail and texture, midrange is bright but controlled and all together in a higher level of transparency, treble can only be said as the best in micro-details, IMHO!

CONS:
Very weak and thin silicone ear tips, better aftermarket silicone ear tips are available. Springy and soft cables; can be replaced with better aftermarket cables.


I will add any ongoing information if any changes occur through its hourly burn-in process for the next few weeks.


-Clear


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> I just received my *LZ A6mini*, yesterday!
> 
> Quick impressions: These are my impressions during the first few hours of listening...
> 
> ...



From some reviewers, they said the original LZ A6 had some harsh treble, is that still present in the mini?
And how does it compare to the CCA C12 that u just got?


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 9, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> From some reviewers, they said the original LZ A6 had some harsh treble, is that still present in the mini?
> And how does it compare to the CCA C12 that u just got?


True, at the moment the A6mini has some harsh upper-mid to lower treble, but I will wait after 100 hours to see if it all changes, just like the A10, which overall changed for the better.

So far, the C12 with star line ear tips are gathering a reputation on its own! No harshness, no peaks, and nicely balanced. But, even though the C12 has micro-details present, the A6mini does it better at the very highest peak of the register.

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

I will receive the "Terminator" this week!

...Terminator meets Punisher! ...Stay tuned!

I'll be back! 



 

-Clear


----------



## Ziggomatic

Will QDC-type connectors work with the BL-03, or what?

TIA


----------



## AudioNoob

Might sell my blons for $27.50 incl shipping if anybody wants them in the US


----------



## voicemaster

1clearhead said:


> I will receive the "Terminator" this week!
> 
> ...Terminator meets Punisher! ...Stay tuned!
> 
> ...



U tempted me to get CCA C12, but I must resist!!


----------



## 1clearhead

voicemaster said:


> U tempted me to get CCA C12, but I must resist!!


Haha!...Resistance is futile!


----------



## voicemaster

1clearhead said:


> Haha!...Resistance is futile!



I mean, if you think about KZ, they release a lot of IEMs, some are bad, some are good, some are outstanding. Starting from AS10 then ZSN and now ZS10pro that people are raving for its sound considering the price. ZS10pro is not with its weakness tho, some people complain that it has unnatural tonality/timbre and what KZ does? Release the ZSX which addresses the issue in the ZS10 pro, not only that, they even manage to put one more BA and still keeping the price of under $50 which is insane tbh.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 9, 2019)

voicemaster said:


> I mean, if you think about KZ, they release a lot of IEMs, some are bad, some are good, some are outstanding. Starting from AS10 then ZSN and now ZS10pro that people are raving for its sound considering the price. ZS10pro is not with its weakness tho, some people complain that it has unnatural tonality/timbre and what KZ does? Release the ZSX which addresses the issue in the ZS10 pro, not only that, they even manage to put one more BA and still keeping the price of under $50 which is insane tbh.


I wish people would get over the cost of buying an iem and just buy quality models whether it's from KZ or otherwise. Sure, it's cool than you get something "good" for $20 but I bet you, it's usually not that good. (I am waiting for someone to bring up the MH755.)

It's too bad the ZSX looks ugly in photos.


----------



## voicemaster

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I wish people would get over the cost of buying an iem and just buy quality models whether it's from KZ or otherwise. Sure, it's cool than you get something "good" for $20 but I bet you, it's usually not that good. (I am waiting for someone to bring up the MH755.)
> 
> It's too bad the ZSX looks ugly in photos.



I am one who doesn't care if the IEMs is ugly or not lol. It is on my ear and I won't even see it when wearing them. Still looks alot better than UE TF10 tho. 
I am fed up of buying $300+ IEM as I do have several (1964 V6s, 1964 U6, 1964 V8, Westone 4, JVC FX1100 and JHaudio Roxanne) and even ZS10pro can compete with some of them tbh.


----------



## voicemaster

CCA C12 ordered btw


----------



## islubio

Thanks to you guys. I pulled the trigger on c12, cnt 1 and a6mini last night....


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> True, at the moment the A6mini has some harsh upper-mid to lower treble, but I will wait after 100 hours to see if it all changes, just like the A10, which overall changed for the better.
> 
> So far, the C12 with star line ear tips are gathering a reputation on its own! No harshness, no peaks, and nicely balanced. But, even though the C12 has micro-details present, the A6mini does it better at the very highest peak of the register.
> 
> -Clear



Do you get sibilance with all three filters? 

The original A6 are sibilant with some but not all filters to my ears.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Do you get sibilance with all three filters?
> 
> The original A6 are sibilant with some but not all filters to my ears.


At first, because I wasn't getting a very good seal. But, once I switched to aftermarket ear tips, the blue filters was a little edgy, but tolerable.

...Because of your quick review on the A6, I was convinced and was able to persue the A6mini. Thanks, Peter...Great find!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

islubio said:


> Thanks to you guys. I pulled the trigger on c12, cnt 1 and a6mini last night....


CNT-1? You paid $95 on Penon? It's a great iem!


----------



## islubio

LaughMoreDaily said:


> CNT-1? You paid $95 on Penon? It's a great iem!



Paid about 30 usd including shipping


----------



## DynamicEars

voicemaster said:


> CCA C12 ordered btw



waiting for siblings fight result


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> At first, because I wasn't getting a very good seal. But, once I switched to aftermarket ear tips, the blue filters was a little edgy, but tolerable.
> 
> ...Because of your quick review on the A6, I was convinced and was able to persue the A6mini. Thanks, Peter...Great find!



I only see those A6mini priced at well over $100.

I know I will be more than happy with my C12 and my DB3


----------



## islubio

mbwilson111 said:


> I only see those A6mini priced at well over $100.
> 
> I know I will be more than happy with my C12 and my DB3



It's around 60 on taobao. Same shop on taobao have the cnt 1. Ordered both of them for around 95 usd shipped


----------



## mbwilson111

islubio said:


> It's around 60 on taobao. Same shop on taobao have the cnt 1. Ordered both of them for around 95 usd shipped



Luckily I bought the CNT-1 when it was $32 on aliexpress.   I am not looking for more iems but I am always open to adding a good bud  Fortunately my husband @HungryPanda makes some excellent ones for me.  At the moment we have a couple of  projects in mind (one with mmcx connectors) for when he has more time.  No rush... plenty (too much) already.


----------



## islubio

mbwilson111 said:


> Luckily I bought the CNT-1 when it was $32 on aliexpress.   I am not looking for more iems but I am always open to adding a good bud  Fortunately my husband @HungryPanda makes some excellent ones for me.  At the moment we have a couple of  projects in mind (one with mmcx connectors) for when he has more time.  No rush... plenty (too much) already.



Oh I meant both the cnt1 + the a6mini cost 95usd all together haha


----------



## alvinlim2010

1clearhead said:


> At first, because I wasn't getting a very good seal. But, once I switched to aftermarket ear tips, the blue filters was a little edgy, but tolerable.
> 
> ...Because of your quick review on the A6, I was convinced and was able to persue the A6mini. Thanks, Peter...Great find!


How would you compare the a6 mini to ur other IEMs?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 9, 2019)

islubio said:


> Oh I meant both the cnt1 + the a6mini cost 95usd all together haha



I know... and I meant I already got a good deal on my CNT and the A6mini would still be more than I want to pay for an iem right now.  I am really looking forward to the DB3 and the C12 which together cost me around $50 total.


----------



## islubio

mbwilson111 said:


> I know... and I meant I already got a good deal on my CNT and the A6mini would still be more than I want to pay for an iem right now.  I am really looking forward to the DB3 and the C13 which together cost me around $50 total.



Ah now I get it. U meant the c12? Order those as well haha. But I won't get to see any of the 3 till 25 Oct since I m travelling. 

But have brought quite a few iems that I gotten recently to finally give them a detailed review.


----------



## mbwilson111

islubio said:


> Ah now I get it. U meant the c12? Order those as well haha. But I won't get to see any of the 3 till 25 Oct since I m travelling.
> 
> But have brought quite a few iems that I gotten recently to finally give them a detailed review.



fixed the typo.  Wow that is a horribly long wait for you.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## islubio

mbwilson111 said:


> fixed the typo.  Wow that is a horribly long wait for you.



Totally. Was tempted to ship them to Taiwan, where I am in. However the import tax rules is a mess here. So I decided to just ship them to Singapore. 

The wait is also good. So I can finally finish reviewing the T800, tri 4i, c16, t180, nuforce hem1, zs10 Pro. I know some of them are already out so long but I guess they can be used in comparison to the newer ones


----------



## FastAndClean

BL03 better than CNT1


----------



## islubio

FastAndClean said:


>



Looking forward to your comparison with blon 03!

Posted just after u said the blon are better!


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> BL03 better than CNT1





islubio said:


> Looking forward to your comparison with blon 03!
> 
> Posted just after u said the blon are better!



I would not want to make such a definitive statement because some might prefer one and others might prefer the other.


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> BL03 better than CNT1



Can u compare the 2? 
And maybe with the moondrop kanas too, since these are all DD IEMs, thanks in advance!


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> Can u compare the 2?
> And maybe with the moondrop kanas too, since these are all DD IEMs, thanks in advance!


i will, i am listening to CNT1 right now, to get a better idea of them first


----------



## islubio

mbwilson111 said:


> I would not want to make such a definitive statement because some might prefer one and others might prefer the other.



Agree with u on that! 

As so far. FastAndClean review have been spot on for me. And I would think our preference are close. But am still looking forward to his detailed comparison and also looking forward to receiving mine


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 9, 2019)

gold filters better than the black, with black filter the midrange is more colored, with gold filters the midrange is more transparent with less color, bass seems more pushed towards mid bass with the black filters, with gold the bass is not as tight but it goes lower and it is still with good enough control, treble with black filter has some grain to it, with gold smoother and more natural sounding
EDIT - ok i am staying with the gold filter


----------



## snip3r77

mbwilson111 said:


> I know... and I meant I already got a good deal on my CNT and the A6mini would still be more than I want to pay for an iem right now.  I am really looking forward to the DB3 and the C12 which together cost me around $50 total.


What is CNT


----------



## baskingshark

snip3r77 said:


> What is CNT



Semkarch SKC-CNT 1.
Not sure how they came up with the naming convention, but it is a single DD IEM that has quite good reviews on headfi.


----------



## PhonoPhi

snip3r77 said:


> What is CNT


CNT is an abbreviation for carbon nanotubes, a component of the material used for a DD membrane.


----------



## lgcubana

Blon BL-03

I noticed that when using my preferred foam tips (the New Bee/RIYO from Amazon), they ended up going further down the neck (than my original positioning of the tips), after properly seating them, for a good seal.

Grey tip illustrates this



 

I took someone else's idea, using an o-ring as a spacer/shoulder for the tips.  But I didn't have spare o-rings from my mechanical keyboard handy. So I purchased a small bag of silicone o-rings from Amazon

uxcell Silicone: 4mm x 8mm x 2mm
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M5WL55G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## snip3r77

lgcubana said:


> Blon BL-03
> 
> I noticed that when using my preferred foam tips (the New Bee/RIYO from Amazon), they ended up going further down the neck (than my original positioning of the tips), after properly seating them, for a good seal.
> 
> ...


Is this better than zs10 pro?


----------



## DynamicEars

So is there any clear winner between blon bl-03 and CNT-1? I know I dont need them, but curiousity always kills the cat


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> So is there any clear winner between blon bl-03 and CNT-1? I know I dont need them, but curiousity always kills the cat


yes, BL03 sound more tonally correct and transparent, more natural, CNT1 sound like is more colored, the treble is a little bit thin with something going on in the mids that i am not sure yet


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 9, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> So is there any clear winner between blon bl-03 and CNT-1? I know I dont need them, but curiousity always kills the cat



The only correct answer if you are already subscribed to this thread is to buy both. =)



FastAndClean said:


> yes, BL03 sound more tonally correct and transparent, more natural, CNT1 sound like is more colored, the treble is a little bit thin with something going on in the mids that i am not sure yet



How's the bass between the 2?


----------



## DynamicEars

lgcubana said:


> Blon BL-03
> 
> I noticed that when using my preferred foam tips (the New Bee/RIYO from Amazon), they ended up going further down the neck (than my original positioning of the tips), after properly seating them, for a good seal.
> 
> ...



Actually if you want to try there is an eartips called azla sedna earfit (korean imported) that have longer neck than usual eartips. They have similar shape and almost same bore width with jvc spiral dots but without the dots. A bit expensive but the quality is nice. I have heard about bl-03's short nozzle from reviews.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> The only correct answer if you are already subscribed to this thread is to buy both. =)
> 
> 
> 
> How's the bass between the 2?



Buy both and hear them by yourself.. 1-1 buddy


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> How's the bass between the 2?


BL3 is sub bass focused more sub bass impact on BL3, CNT1 has boost in both mid and sub bass, BL3 is cleaner and more visceral


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> Semkarch SKC-CNT 1.
> Not sure how they came up with the naming convention, but it is a single DD IEM that has quite good reviews on headfi.


CNT means "carbon nano tube."


----------



## Nimweth

snip3r77 said:


> Is this better than zs10 pro?


In a word, yes.


----------



## islubio

baskingshark said:


> The only correct answer if you are already subscribed to this thread is to buy both. =)
> 
> 
> 
> How's the bass between the 2?



Did u get the cnt 1 too? Else I would love to try ur blon 03 when I do get the cnt1 and also when I m back in sg lol


----------



## baskingshark

islubio said:


> Did u get the cnt 1 too? Else I would love to try ur blon 03 when I do get the cnt1 and also when I m back in sg lol



They look like sidegrades of each other, but I currently only have cash to get one, so I purchased the CNT1.
Since production of CNT1 has stopped, it is sort of limited edition. Compared to the Blon BL-03 which is still readily available.
I heard the Blon is tuned similarly to the Tanchjim oxygen and reviews are good for it too. I might get the Blon another day when I get my bonus or something.


----------



## islubio

baskingshark said:


> They look like sidegrades of each other, but I currently only have cash to get one, so I purchased the CNT1.
> Since production of CNT1 has stopped, it is sort of limited edition. Compared to the Blon BL-03 which is still readily available.
> I heard the Blon is tuned similarly to the Tanchjim oxygen and reviews are good for it too. I might get the Blon another day when I get my bonus or something.



Ah ic. Pretty sure we can still compare or try each others iem. Atho we have quite some identical ones haha


----------



## Tonymac136

DynamicEars said:


> So is there any clear winner between blon bl-03 and CNT-1? I know I dont need them, but curiousity always kills the cat



No. Unless someone is thinking of dropping $95 on the CNT Vs $30ish on the Blon. I prefer the Blon. It sounds more musical and natural. A little bit rolled off in the treble. For me the CNT has too much bass. Almost like the bass track is separate to the rest of the music. I totally get why others prefer the CNT but for me the Blon is better. I paid slightly (about £2.50) less for the Blon as I got it in the mystery bag.


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 9, 2019)

ok CNT1 first impressions - mid and sub bass boost, not very big (less than Kanas), bass is tight, it responds very well to sub bass boost with EQ, it can rattle your jaw, that was the main reason with i bought them, to have fun, mids a little bit colored, more forward upper mids than lower, the mids are not very clear, they have some sort of blurriness to them, pleasant overall but not very open sounding, the treble has some grain to it, it has boost somewhere, after 9-10khz, it has nice sparkle but with a grain to it, i hope that will improve with burn in, soundstage is average, overall good for bass but i am not impressed, i was a lot more impressed with the Blon BL03
have a good one


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 9, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> EDIT - ok i am staying with the gold filter



That is the one I have decided on.   Also mine are well burned in.

Also, as I never use foam tips I suppose I will hear the Semkarch (or any other IEM) differently than some people who do.



DynamicEars said:


> So is there any clear winner between blon bl-03 and CNT-1? I know I dont need them, but curiousity always kills the cat



Just get them both and you decide what you like.  I like them both and would never attempt to declare a "winner."  Why does everything have to be better or worse?   Nothing wrong with appreciating variety.



Tonymac136 said:


> I paid slightly (about £2.50) less for the Blon as I got it in the mystery bag.



I did as well.  $29 I think it was.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

baskingshark said:


> The only correct answer if you are already subscribed to this thread is to buy both. =)



True enough. Will have both Wednesday


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> kills the cat


the Blon is killing that cat, the whole 9 times


----------



## baskingshark

Hawaiibadboy said:


> True enough. Will have both Wednesday



I look forward to your reviews, as always!


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 9, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> That is the one I have decided on.   Also mine are well burned in.


that thing is growing on me right now, do they improve with burn in or i am just getting used to the sound?
so i should point that i was very impressed with  the Blon right out of the box, with CNT1 i was not, but the more i listen right now the more they are growing on me


----------



## islubio

FastAndClean said:


> that thing is growing on me right now, do they improve with burn in or i am just getting used to the sound?
> so i should point that i was very impressed with  the Blon right out of the box, with CNT1 i was not, but the more i listen right now the more they are growing on me




Take off the cnt 1. Listen to the 03 while letting the cnt burn in. And them put them on again.

This should tell if u truly like them? Haha


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

I hope my lost in transit CNT-1 arrive miraculously as I'm also eyeing Blons in 11.11 sale along with Ninetails. Since per multiple impressions, blons are very similar to Oxygen, I'd like to try them just fir that. DB3 and C12 have piqued my interest as well. The former looks ZSN killer and the latter is already on it's hype journey. Dang! Just when I thought I wouldn't dabble into IEMs for rest of the year, an super exciting lineup is here to swoosh me away!


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 9, 2019)

alvinlim2010 said:


> How would you compare the a6 mini to ur other IEMs?


Right now, they are very competitive with some of my top contenders. They got probably the best hi-end treble micro-details money can buy. I can hear clean transparency and instrument separation that no other IEM I own can display probably due to the excellent tweaked built-in piezo tweeters. They can match or better the Magaosi DQ4 in terms of holographic imaging, though the DQ4 has 4 excellent tuning preferences that can rival its competitors, while the new CCA C12 can dish-out some micro-details as well as an incredible hi-fi speaker showroom-like sonic environment that's very hard to beat with the mounted star line silicone ear tips. Finally, it can also match the SFR MT100 in neutrality and wide soundstage performance. But, for now I have to continue burning them in to get the best out of the drivers, at least 100 hours, and hear the end result to their matured sound.

-Clear


----------



## FastAndClean

try than on your CNT1, it is brutal


----------



## darmanastartes

Ziggomatic said:


> Will QDC-type connectors work with the BL-03, or what?
> 
> TIA


No, but Nicehck NX7-style connectors do work.


----------



## peter123

Dani157 said:


> I hope my lost in transit CNT-1 arrive miraculously as I'm also eyeing Blons in 11.11 sale along with Ninetails. Since per multiple impressions, blons are very similar to Oxygen, I'd like to try them just fir that. DB3 and C12 have piqued my interest as well. The former looks ZSN killer and the latter is already on it's hype journey. Dang! Just when I thought I wouldn't dabble into IEMs for rest of the year, an super exciting lineup is here to swoosh me away!



Can you please quote one source that has both the Blon and the Oxygen and says that they're very similar, thanks.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## HungryPanda

A nice, chill pop song with excellent bass line


----------



## AudioNoob

Inverted KZ star tips with memory foam mod (stuffed them with old, cored shure olives) is a good with on the blon. Take care not to block the vent on the inside with deep set fits or o rings.


----------



## thejoker13

Just got the notification that my LZ A6 are going to be delivered on Wednesday! To say that I'm excited would be an understatement, haha.


----------



## paulindss

The mid bass on the blon can be a bit tiring, i think that's why i prefer the kanas bass, even with the blon having better texture. The inner vent has a material inside, i wonder what would be the effect if we poke a needle on it.

I am not going to do it tho. lol.


----------



## alvinlim2010

1clearhead said:


> Right now, they are very competitive with some of my top contenders. They got probably the best hi-end treble micro-details money can buy. I can hear clean transparency and instrument separation that no other IEM I own can display probably due to the excellent tweaked built-in piezo tweeters. They can match or better the Magaosi DQ4 in terms of holographic imaging, though the DQ4 has 4 excellent tuning preferences that can rival its competitors, while the new CCA C12 can dish-out some micro-details as well as an incredible hi-fi speaker showroom-like sonic environment that's very hard to beat with the mounted star line silicone ear tips. Finally, it can also match the SFR MT100 in neutrality and wide soundstage performance. But, for now I have to continue burning them in to get the best out of the drivers, at least 100 hours, and hear the end result to their matured sound.
> 
> -Clear


U got me sold on these! It's about 400yuan on Taobao so it should be about 60usd shipped to Singapore


----------



## 1clearhead

alvinlim2010 said:


> U got me sold on these! It's about 400yuan on Taobao so it should be about 60usd shipped to Singapore


I give all the credit to @peter123, they are really a steal for the A6mini version at such a low price!


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> I give all the credit to @peter123, they are really a steal for the A6mini version at such a low price!



For that price I'd be willing to try the Mini myself. I'm going to China later this year, maybe I'll be able to get a pair from Taobao with a little help from my Chinese colleagues.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> For that price I'd be willing to try the Mini myself. I'm going to China later this year, maybe I'll be able to get a pair from Taobao with a little help from my Chinese colleagues.


Good to know!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

FastAndClean said:


>



The packaging looks like it's from TFZ?


----------



## FastAndClean

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The packaging looks like it's from TFZ?


have no idea, never had any TFZ earphones, that video is not my review


----------



## DynamicEars

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The packaging looks like it's from TFZ?





FastAndClean said:


> have no idea, never had any TFZ earphones, that video is not my review



thats what i was thinking, but i dont think so, they might just copy TFZ box style, with crap wording.. do you even know what BLON stands for?
Believe Letmusicburn Oppoty Nevergiveup

and their slogan : annotation music and driams !


----------



## igor0203 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey guys!

I'm looking to upgrade from my ZS5 and stumbled upon KZ ZSX, CCA C12 and TFZ T2 Galaxy... Which of those sound best? Or do you recommend any other is this price range? I do like a bit more pronounced subbass/bass region since I often listen trance


----------



## FastAndClean

My second Blon came with different better tips, someone is reading the complains about the bad eartips


----------



## lgcubana

AudioNoob said:


> Inverted KZ star tips with memory foam mod (stuffed them with old, cored shure olives) is a good with on the blon. *Take care not to block the vent on the inside with deep set fits or o rings*.


Blon  Bl-03

The port hole is free of encumbrance, from the o-ring


----------



## snip3r77

DynamicEars said:


> So is there any clear winner between blon bl-03 and CNT-1? I know I dont need them, but curiousity always kills the cat


In before trn v90


----------



## TechnoidFR

igor0203 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade from my ZS5 and stumbled upon KZ ZSX, CCA C12 and TFZ T2 Galaxy... Which of those sound best? Or do you recommend any other is this price range? I do like a bit more pronounced subbass/bass region since I often listen trance



I have zsx/c12

I'll see this night to say the difference


----------



## mbwilson111

TechnoidFR said:


> I have zsx/c12
> 
> I'll see this night to say the difference



I will be interested.  I have the C12 on the way.  My husband has the ZSX already here.


----------



## igor0203

TechnoidFR said:


> I have zsx/c12
> 
> I'll see this night to say the difference



Thanks, I'm eagerly waiting for comparison


----------



## darmanastartes

peter123 said:


> Can you please quote one source that has both the Blon and the Oxygen and says that they're very similar, thanks.


I have both and included a comparison in my review of the Blon BL-03. They're almost identical in sound signature apart from the Oxygen having a slightly more forward upper midrange and the BL-03 having a tad more sub-bass. The Oxygen is better but not nine times better.


----------



## peter123

darmanastartes said:


> I have both and included a comparison in my review of the Blon BL-03. They're almost identical in sound signature apart from the Oxygen having a slightly more forward upper midrange and the BL-03 having a tad more sub-bass. The Oxygen is better but not nine times better.



Thanks for clarifying that, this was not the impression I got from reading your review. 

As for more expensive offerings not being as much better as their price would suggest I find this to be true most of the time these days. Imo it's still a different more often than not, if it's worth the extra money or not depends on how picky one are, how much one is willing to spend on better sound and what ones collection looks like. Just my 2c....


----------



## Slater

TechnoidFR said:


> I have zsx/c12
> 
> I'll see this night to say the difference





mbwilson111 said:


> I will be interested.  I have the C12 on the way.  My husband has the ZSX already here.



I think a lot of people are waiting on that comparison 

I might get ONE, but I’m certainly not going to get both. I don’t need any more sidegrades.


----------



## baskingshark

peter123 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that, this was not the impression I got from reading your review.
> 
> As for more expensive offerings not being as much better as their price would suggest I find this to be true most of the time these days. Imo it's still a different more often than not, if it's worth the extra money or not depends on how picky one are, how much one is willing to spend on better sound and what ones collection looks like. Just my 2c....



Having jumped down this rabbit hole, i realize the higher u go up, the marginal gains and diminishing returns increases (exponentially). IMHO a 500 dollar midfi IEM is not 10x better than a 50 dollar budget IEM. This seems to apply to DAPs/Amps/DACs also. Yeah, whether we think the extra money spent is worthwhile or not is subjective, and I think we all should have our own comfortable sweet spot of price to performance ratio.
In addition, these CHIFI companies are pumping out IEMs left right and centre every few days, we are so spoilt choices compared to just 2 years ago!


----------



## peter123

baskingshark said:


> Having jumped down this rabbit hole, i realize the higher u go up, the marginal gains and diminishing returns increases (exponentially). IMHO a 500 dollar midfi IEM is not 10x better than a 50 dollar budget IEM. This seems to apply to DAPs/Amps/DACs also. Yeah, whether we think the extra money spent is worthwhile or not is subjective, and I think we all should have our own comfortable sweet spot of price to performance ratio.
> In addition, these CHIFI companies are pumping out IEMs left right and centre every few days, we are so spoilt choices compared to just 2 years ago!



I couldn't agree more. 

IMO it's the sub $100 market that have moved upwards in quality the most, this means that the gap is closing between good cheaper offerings and good more expensive offerings. I do also think that there's a greater variety of very well performing IEM's in the higher price brackets these days. That being said many of my older midfi offerings still holds up quite/surprisingly well compared to similar priced stuff today, a lot of the cheaper current models are much closer than what used to be the case though.

Sorry about the rant, I'm probably bored


----------



## darmanastartes

peter123 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that, this was not the impression I got from reading your review.
> 
> As for more expensive offerings not being as much better as their price would suggest I find this to be true most of the time these days. Imo it's still a different more often than not, if it's worth the extra money or not depends on how picky one are, how much one is willing to spend on better sound and what ones collection looks like. Just my 2c....


I realize a review is in some respects subjective by definition but when I wrote my review I felt like saying something along the lines of "the Oxygen is not worth the price premium over the BL-03 for the average listener" would have been too definitive a statement.


----------



## DynamicEars

thats why if you are already on above midfi stage, or TOTL you just need to open your ears and close your eyes. You will pick whichever best for you with brief listen from your ears, with closed eyes. Close your eyes = dont see the price tag.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Sep 10, 2019)

@peter123 also Otto Motor mentioned that as per KopiOkaya, both are tuned by the same guy and uses the same drivers. My opinion was based on that along with @darmanastartes review.


----------



## peter123

Dani157 said:


> @peter123 also Otto Motor mentioned that as per KopiOkaya, both are tuned by the same guy and uses the same drivers. My opinion was based on that along with @darmanastartes review.



Yeah, I've read all this "someone mentioned that someone thought" stuff. To me that's a big difference to "per multiple impressions, blons are very similar to Oxygen". It's probably just me though as I tend to always be sceptical to hearsay and undocumented statements, there's certainly enough of them in here.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've read all this "someone mentioned that someone thought" stuff. To me that's a big difference to "per multiple impressions, blons are very similar to Oxygen". It's probably just me though as I tend to always be sceptical to hearsay and undocumented statements, there's certainly enough of them in here.



Agree with you on this. Need to be cognizant about phrasing statements here. Thanks for pointing it out, constructive feedback is always welcome. Also, for clarification's sake, I was just stating my reasoning to buy them which may or may not be accurate.


----------



## peter123

Dani157 said:


> Agree with you on this. Need to be cognizant about phrasing statements here. Thanks for pointing it out, constructive feedback is always welcome. Also, for clarification's sake, I was just stating my reasoning to buy them which may or may not be accurate.



No worries, it was no criticism to you in particular but rather a general reflection. I'm waiting for my pair as well, hopefully both of us will enjoy them


----------



## FastAndClean

Blon BL03 review is up - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/reviews


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FastAndClean said:


> Blon BL03 review is up - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/reviews



Nice review. Can you please share some examples of long eartips? Thanks.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dani157 said:


> Nice review. Can you please share some examples of long eartips? Thanks.


Sony mh1c tips, **** tips, a lot, the stock tips are short


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 10, 2019)

So say I have a pair of Blon Bl03 and I love them. And I want something that sounds similarly natural to the BL03 but... With the detail of say the Tin T2. Or maybe even a KZ or somesuch (I really DON'T like how artificial the KZ ZS10 sounds but the level of detail is good). What's the upgrade? I don't mind spending the money if the quality is there but I don't want to spend three figures on a sidegrade (like my Sennheiser IE60).

To think I only got into ChiFi IEMs to save taking my Senns everywhere...


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> I think a lot of people are waiting on that comparison
> 
> I might get ONE, but I’m certainly not going to get both. I don’t need any more sidegrades.




So. After a hard comparison... Because zsx are slightly more sensitive... 

I must use my smartphone, tattoo - Rammstein, and select the refrain. And after 15/30min to try with other music before that... I'm absolutely clear....

ZSX/C12 ARE THE SAME THINGS ! different tips and design. But the the sound is exactly the same, like CCA A10 and KBEAR KB10 are exactly the same thing.

I hear no difference, to be sure I understand that zsx are slightly more sensitive and, so, I step down once the volume. It appears completely clear that is the same signature

Tomorrow I compare with TRN V90 now I must work on video review 
PS : if your search a discount on one of them 
https://twitter.com/Chifi_Fr/status/1166356920648830977?s=19

Thanks !


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 10, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> So say I have a pair of Blon Bl03 and I love them. And I want something that sounds similarly natural to the BL03 but... With the detail of say the Tin T2. Or maybe even a KZ or somesuch (I really DON'T like how artificial the KZ ZS10 sounds but the level of detail is good). What's the upgrade? I don't mind spending the money if the quality is there but I don't want to spend three figures on a sidegrade (like my Sennheiser IE60).
> 
> To think I only got into ChiFi IEMs to save taking my Senns everywhere...


Checkout:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/drop-jvc-ha-fdx1-dual-carbon-iem-available-in-the-us.912737/

Almost 450 pre-orders, in the 1st 5 days of the listing, on Drop.com


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Bebb


lgcubana said:


> Checkout:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/drop-jvc-ha-fdx1-dual-carbon-iem-available-in-the-us.912737/
> 
> Almost 450 pre-orders, in the 1st 5 days of the listing, on Drop.com



If only I had $250 to spend on an iem...


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 10, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> So say I have a pair of Blon Bl03 and I love them. And I want something that sounds similarly natural to the BL03 but... With the detail of say the Tin T2. Or maybe even a KZ or somesuch (I really DON'T like how artificial the KZ ZS10 sounds but the level of detail is good). What's the upgrade? I don't mind spending the money if the quality is there but I don't want to spend three figures on a sidegrade (like my Sennheiser IE60).
> 
> To think I only got into ChiFi IEMs to save taking my Senns everywhere...



The JVC HA FDX 01 above that Icgubana recommends sounds like a superb upgrade to the BLON. I'm also eyeing it. Based on @Otto Motor 's review on his blog, it is an improvement over the BLON.

I haven't heard the JVC but it sounds like u are after a DD type natural sound, and i think the toneking nintetails and TFZ no. 3 may be up your alley. Both have good natural timbre (the ninetails much better in timbre than no. 3), with quite good details and clarity for a single DD iem.
The ninetails also has 9 tuning options via rear and front filters so u can customize the signature to be V shaped or near basshead or more neutralish.
They won't beat multi BA/hybrids in terms of details or clarity but that is a trade off for a single tuned DD that excels at "natural" timbre.


----------



## paulindss (Sep 10, 2019)

IKKO OH10 and Zerda USB adapter

One of the most dynamic bass, and most holographic stage i've heard in chi-fi. It is HEAVY, way way heavier than OH1. It is built like a tank.

What you are seeing with them is the new usb type-c cable of ikko, it is called zerda, it has the almost flagship portable dac from Cirrus Logic: CS43198. It has lightning and type-c versions. It outputs optical signal. I have no technical or price information yet.

From first impressions the adapter is clearly more neutral (bass) and has more power than hidiz sonata. Signature is warm-ish. The ikko has bigger sounstage and sounds a little bit more coherent compared to OH1, warmer and with better treble extension. Cable still mediocre as it is the tips.

I mean, the stage, the stage is... Delicious.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> i think the toneking nintetails and TFZ no. 3 may be up your alley. Both have good natural timbre (the ninetails much better in timbre than no. 3), with quite good details and clarity for a single DD iem.
> The ninetails also has 9 tuning options via rear and front filters so u can customize the signature to be V shaped or near basshead or more neutralish.



+1 on the Nine Tail. Great dynamic IEM, and a steal at its current price.


----------



## darmanastartes

Tonymac136 said:


> So say I have a pair of Blon Bl03 and I love them. And I want something that sounds similarly natural to the BL03 but... With the detail of say the Tin T2. Or maybe even a KZ or somesuch (I really DON'T like how artificial the KZ ZS10 sounds but the level of detail is good). What's the upgrade? I don't mind spending the money if the quality is there but I don't want to spend three figures on a sidegrade (like my Sennheiser IE60).
> 
> To think I only got into ChiFi IEMs to save taking my Senns everywhere...


The Oyxgen is definitely an upgrade, but I would wait a couple months for the promised revision with longer nozzles.


----------



## 1clearhead

TechnoidFR said:


> So. After a hard comparison... Because zsx are slightly more sensitive...
> 
> I must use my smartphone, tattoo - Rammstein, and select the refrain. And after 15/30min to try with other music before that... I'm absolutely clear....
> 
> ...


Well? At least we know that both are extremely good sounding earphones, since the CCA C12 has an incredible non-metallic sound to them when it comes to using them with the star lines silicone ear tips included in the package.
So, this is good to know, since I'll be receiving my ZSX anyday now! 

-Clear


----------



## TeaCake (Sep 10, 2019)

Slater said:


> +1 on the Nine Tail. Great dynamic IEM, and a steal at its current price.


Nine tail fan here


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tonymac136 said:


> So say I have a pair of Blon Bl03 and I love them. And I want something that sounds similarly natural to the BL03 but... With the detail of say the Tin T2. Or maybe even a KZ or somesuch (I really DON'T like how artificial the KZ ZS10 sounds but the level of detail is good). What's the upgrade? I don't mind spending the money if the quality is there but I don't want to spend three figures on a sidegrade (like my Sennheiser IE60).


Are your ears too picky? You own a lot of great iems as noted in your signature. Why not just listen to them and be happy?


----------



## TechnoidFR (Sep 11, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> Well? At least we know that both are extremely good sounding earphones, since the CCA C12 has an incredible non-metallic sound to them when it comes to using them with the star lines silicone ear tips included in the package.
> So, this is good to know, since I'll be receiving my ZSX anyday now!
> 
> -Clear



Exactly !

For CCA C12, it's starline. For zsx it's ZSN/C10 eartips.

Both have excellent sound ! I compare very quickly with zs10 pro. I found them more relaxed, more balanced, more mature. I don't like a lot zs10 pro for this metallic/artificial treble. It's not the case here. The detail seems similar but with a better balanced and smooth Treble. I find the signature almost neutral tendancy

The bass is beautiful and very controlled, the medium us vertu slightly recessed, treble are smooth, detailed and mature.

I have TRN V90 too at same time. They have a similar profile, but with more sub bass. They ask more power and I was so tired to continue the comparison. I'll try soon


----------



## AudioNoob

If anybody wants my blon bl-03 for $20 let me know. (just more of a flat / etymotics person), I'm in NH(USA). Probably e2000c for 35 too. Anyhow, I'll post in the marketplace, thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 11, 2019)

TechnoidFR said:


> Exactly !
> 
> For CCA C12, it's starline. For zsx it's ZSN/C10 eartips.
> 
> ...


Now, knowing that the C12 and the ZSX were tweaked just right! It's possible that they're a force to be reckoned with at their price point and contenders to be my all time favorite CCA and KZ! I can only imagine how these two companies can possibly top both the C12 and ZSX with such good musical balance. What can the C18 actually do to beat the C12? ...Who knows?!


----------



## wackoip

TeaCake said:


> Nine tail fan here


Another Nine Tail Fan here !!


----------



## crabdog

wackoip said:


> Another Nine Tail Fan here !!


Called it just going on 2 years ago and I still love it! 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19245/


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

crabdog said:


> Called it just going on 2 years ago and I still love it!
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19245/


But how often do your ears make love to the Nine Tails?


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> IKKO OH10 and Zerda USB adapter
> 
> One of the most dynamic bass, and most holographic stage i've heard in chi-fi. It is HEAVY, way way heavier than OH1. It is built like a tank.
> 
> ...


looking good G


----------



## thejoker13

TeaCake said:


> Nine tail fan here


I agree. I'm also a Toneking None Tail fan!


----------



## tiamor988

Looking at impression from you guys for the C12, I'm glad I bought it during the 9.9 sale. Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## baskingshark

thejoker13 said:


> I agree. I'm also a Toneking None Tail fan!



Haha all of us closet Toneking Nine tail fans should create a separate thread to discuss stuff.
I think it is a very vastly underrated IEM. I see very few reviews online about it and other Toneking products in general.
I'm wondering if any of you guys can recommend other Toneking products actually. They made a great tuning job for the ninetails, so I'm hoping they have other good gems up their sleeves.


----------



## thejoker13 (Sep 11, 2019)

It really wouldn't be a bad idea to have a Toneking thread. I know there are alot of people who enjoy various products by them.
The Nine Tail were my introduction to the brand, and I then bought and reviewed their T4, T66s and T88k because of how much I enjoyed the Nine Tails.
I've been really curious to try their planar iem's and their hybrid Tk16s, but have managed to not buy them yet, although I probably will at some point.


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> Haha all of us closet Toneking Nine tail fans should create a separate thread to discuss stuff.
> I think it is a very vastly underrated IEM. I see very few reviews online about it and other Toneking products in general.
> I'm wondering if any of you guys can recommend other Toneking products actually. They made a great tuning job for the ninetails, so I'm hoping they have other good gems up their sleeves.



They make wonderful earbuds... here is  my newest one.  It just arrived yesterday.  The Toneking TO180 (150 ohm).  They make quite a few IEMs as well.. some quite expensive.  Maybe there should be a Toneking thread if there is not one already.


----------



## thejoker13 (Sep 11, 2019)

I just created a Toneking discussion thread. Please join and share your experiences!
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-toneking-discussion-lounge.914904/


----------



## nxnje

Hello everyone!

My TRI i4 review was just posted.
I love them.
Check the full review if you'd like to know some more about these little gems: https://audio-monkeys.com/in-ear/tri-i4-en/

My brainwavz B400 has come, i'm gonna post my impressions very soon as well.


----------



## loomisjohnson

baskingshark said:


> Haha all of us closet Toneking Nine tail fans should create a separate thread to discuss stuff.
> I think it is a very vastly underrated IEM. I see very few reviews online about it and other Toneking products in general.
> I'm wondering if any of you guys can recommend other Toneking products actually. They made a great tuning job for the ninetails, so I'm hoping they have other good gems up their sleeves.


i have both the tk12 (huge sounding and bassy) and the tk13 (more balanced), which were both deservedly highly rated at their time of release; however i gotta say the 9tail trumped both. ialso have the tw1 microdriver, which is so-so and had the maple, which wasn't as good as the aforesaid


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 11, 2019)

CNT1 after 40 hours - smoother, less grain, extremely tight and punchy bass (with 5db boost under 60hz that is the most fun earphone that i have right now), bass texture is improved (right out the box the driver was like too stiff  or something), midrange is very smooth and pleasant, the dynamic range in the mids is good but not great, it is less dynamic that the others, treble has less grain, a bit smoother but it has dip in the lower treble somewhere, after that mid treble is there with a bit of upper treble but is not very extended, similar to the BL03 i would say to about 12-13khz
overall i like them very much now, the strongest point for me is the tight punchy bass, it is very very tight, it jumps at you like crazy, very unusual
if you can get them for 30-40$ do it


----------



## SuperLuigi

I think the best way to describe the CNT1, is that they are just fun to listen to. For me, the fit is great, I can wear them for hours without noticing, and there sound profile is just simply fun.


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Are your ears too picky? You own a lot of great iems as noted in your signature. Why not just listen to them and be happy?



It's not so much picky. There's a definite price/performance sweet spot with all audio gear. I have the means. I have the interest. But I also know my gear is pretty good for the money so it would be easy to throw good money on basically a sidegrade. While I'm not likely to spend £1000 on any headphones, £200 IEMs would be fine for me IF they were better. Not 6 times as good as the Blons. Just noticeably better.


----------



## eclein

Just got C12s in and listened for about an hour, they sound mighty fine from the get go, CCA picked an excellent tuning it sounds like because they are very easy to listen too. I’m gonna let them play in and listen more later on but I gotta say these might be hard to beat and if they come up with a better sounding future model its not gonna beat them by much. 
 Early on I got no complaints whatsoever....stock tips, stock cable.


----------



## Grayson73

Looking for an IEM for my 11 year old that I can get from Amazon that is less than $30.  Needs to be IEM so that I can put in smaller tips; earbuds are too big for her ears.  Any recommendations?


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 11, 2019)

Grayson73 said:


> Looking for an IEM for my 11 year old that I can get from Amazon that is less than $30.  Needs to be IEM so that I can put in smaller tips; earbuds are too big for her ears.  Any recommendations?


Even though I just crapped on them (for an adult), the Moondrop Crescents.  Little hands and ears would most likely not have the issues that  I've had with them and the sound signature follows the Harman frequency response.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 11, 2019)

Grayson73 said:


> Looking for an IEM for my 11 year old that I can get from Amazon that is less than $30.  Needs to be IEM so that I can put in smaller tips; earbuds are too big for her ears.  Any recommendations?


Sony MDR-XB50AP
Virtually indestructible (stopped the loss of many $10-$20 IEMs with my kids), a recognizable brand name (often important in this age), very nice gel tips soft and gentle for the ears, and unless a very good seal is achieved, I would not call it overly bass-heavy.
I used them for several years and still do and cannot complain about the sound 

P. S. Different colours do exist


----------



## 1clearhead

eclein said:


> Just got C12s in and listened for about an hour, they sound mighty fine from the get go, CCA picked an excellent tuning it sounds like because they are very easy to listen too. I’m gonna let them play in and listen more later on but I gotta say these might be hard to beat and if they come up with a better sounding future model its not gonna beat them by much.
> Early on I got no complaints whatsoever....stock tips, stock cable.


+1 They are definitely going to be hard to beat! ...As I said before, the sonic approach they present is like none other I've ever experience once you mount the star line silicone ear tips!

Cheers to CCA for getting the C12 completely right!


----------



## Slater

Grayson73 said:


> Looking for an IEM for my 11 year old that I can get from Amazon that is less than $30.  Needs to be IEM so that I can put in smaller tips; earbuds are too big for her ears.  Any recommendations?



The youngsters are all about TW earphones. Do you want wired, or would you consider a set of TW ones?


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> The youngsters are all about TW earphones. Do you want wired, or would you consider a set of TW ones?



Agree with him, if your kid doesnt inherit your audiophile ear (or not yet open up) they might be prefer something with familiar brand rather than chifi or style / trend that is tws.
Unless he/she already knows what the good sound from an iem and dont care about the brand.


----------



## Otto Motor

nxnje said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My TRI i4 review was just posted.
> I love them.
> ...


@loomisjohnson 's take on the TRI4 is coming tonight. Let's see how both compare...


----------



## Ziggomatic

Anyone heard the BQEYZ Spring 1 yet? I'm trying to decide whether to first spend irresponsibly on that (so curious) or the Nine-Tail, which seems right up my alley.


----------



## baskingshark

Ziggomatic said:


> Anyone heard the BQEYZ Spring 1 yet? I'm trying to decide whether to first spend irresponsibly on that (so curious) or the Nine-Tail, which seems right up my alley.



I can vouch for 9T, but I think Spring 1 just came out a few days back, so reviews are sparse at the moment.
I don't think 9T is on sale now, but if u can wait till 11/11, the 9T and other stuff will be much more discounted.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Ziggomatic said:


> Anyone heard the BQEYZ Spring 1 yet? I'm trying to decide whether to first spend irresponsibly on that (so curious) or the Nine-Tail, which seems right up my alley.


There is a BQEYZ thread devoted specifically to them. I'm on a phone ATM or I would link, but its being hailed as a jawdropping experience that competes at a very high level.


----------



## Grayson73

Slater said:


> The youngsters are all about TW earphones. Do you want wired, or would you consider a set of TW ones?



It's to connect to her school Chromebook so wired may be easier.


----------



## igor0203

eclein said:


> Just got C12s in and listened for about an hour, they sound mighty fine from the get go, CCA picked an excellent tuning it sounds like because they are very easy to listen too. I’m gonna let them play in and listen more later on but I gotta say these might be hard to beat and if they come up with a better sounding future model its not gonna beat them by much.
> Early on I got no complaints whatsoever....stock tips, stock cable.



How is the sub/bass on C12? Do they have more pronounced lower end? I'm thinking of buying them to listen to mostly electronic music


----------



## zachmal

Otto Motor said:


> @loomisjohnson 's take on the TRI4 is coming tonight. Let's see how both compare...



your review titles are getting better with each newer release - cracking me up 

curious how the mids and voice performance are judged.

Was originally planning on getting the TRI4 but the AudioSense T180 are more than capable and the TRN V90 are waiting to be shipped ...


----------



## Ziggomatic

BadReligionPunk said:


> There is a BQEYZ thread devoted specifically to them. I'm on a phone ATM or I would link, but its being hailed as a jawdropping experience that competes at a very high level.



Spring 1 it is!


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 12, 2019)

zachmal said:


> your review titles are getting better with each newer release - cracking me up
> 
> curious how the mids and voice performance are judged.
> 
> Was originally planning on getting the TRI4 but the AudioSense T180 are more than capable and the TRN V90 are waiting to be shipped ...


That's @loomisjohnson 's title...mine are chaotic. TRN V90 are pretty good...don't know the Audiosense. The TRN V90 may make it on the plane to Dublin this weekend...they have a robust enough low end to offset the cabin buzz of the old Boing 777.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 12, 2019)

igor0203 said:


> How is the sub/bass on C12? Do they have more pronounced lower end? I'm thinking of buying them to listen to mostly electronic music


IMHO, way better than average lower sub-bass! ...They are going to love playing your electronic music for you all day!


----------



## igor0203

Sounds good, thanks


----------



## paulindss

zachmal said:


> your review titles are getting better with each newer release - cracking me up
> 
> curious how the mids and voice performance are judged.
> 
> Was originally planning on getting the TRI4 but the AudioSense T180 are more than capable and the TRN V90 are waiting to be shipped ...



I have audiosense and tri with me

Completely diferent animals. Not comparable at all.


----------



## mbwilson111

Grayson73 said:


> It's to connect to her school Chromebook so wired may be easier.



A pod type design should fit comfortable and be more gentle for young ears  I personally dislike the idea of children sticking iem tips into their ears.


----------



## igor0203

Damnit...so many choice but somewhat I narrowed my selection to BQEYZ KB100, CNT-1, CCA C12 and TFZ T2 Galaxy. Which out of those would be best for mostly electronic music (trance, synthwave etc.) but would be also good for vocals (Chris Stapleton, Chris Jones, Dire Straits...)


----------



## MrDelicious

Are there still places that sell Semkarch CNT-1 at the sooper dooper cheap prices? I missed the Aliexpress stock completely.


----------



## baskingshark

MrDelicious said:


> Are there still places that sell Semkarch CNT-1 at the sooper dooper cheap prices? I missed the Aliexpress stock completely.



I heard they are still sold on taobao at cheap prices, but I got mine on ebay last week (cheapest $43 USD).
Anyway I just checked the ebay site and the $43 one is still available today.
It won't beat the $35 USD Aliexpress stock but I PM all the well known sellers on AE and they all say it is no more in production.
If u use ebay, please search "SKC-CNT1" to find the best price. If u search "Semkarch" only the expensive ones appear LOL.


----------



## igor0203

MrDelicious said:


> Are there still places that sell Semkarch CNT-1 at the sooper dooper cheap prices? I missed the Aliexpress stock completely.



Penonaudio has them for 50USD


----------



## islubio

For those who are still looking for the cnt 1
Here you go. Do pick up the lz a6mini from them while u order the cnt 1. Both could be had for less than 100 usd together and shipped

https://m.tb.cn/h.eOYngkm?sm=8ddff9


----------



## nxnje

Otto Motor said:


> @loomisjohnson 's take on the TRI4 is coming tonight. Let's see how both compare...



Yea! I'm waiting for it. I have liked the TRI i4 so far. If I had to sum up, the instruments are a tad laidback like I've said in the review, so people choosing a pair of IEMs for instrumental/orchestral tracks should strictly look elsewhere. They're indeed very musical tho.. I think they are a good product for their price.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 12, 2019)

islubio said:


> For those who are still looking for the cnt 1
> Here you go. Do pick up the lz a6mini from them while u order the cnt 1. Both could be had for less than 100 usd together and shipped
> 
> https://m.tb.cn/h.eOYngkm?sm=8ddff9





igor0203 said:


> Damnit...so many choice but somewhat I narrowed my selection to BQEYZ KB100, CNT-1, CCA C12 and TFZ T2 Galaxy. Which out of those would be best for mostly electronic music (trance, synthwave etc.) but would be also good for vocals (Chris Stapleton, Chris Jones, Dire Straits...)


Stay away from CCA and buy the CNT-1?

I don't know what electro music sounds like on the KB100 yet but hip hop is awesome.


----------



## islubio

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Stay away from CCA and buy the CNT-1?
> 
> I don't know what electro music sounds like on the KB100 yet but hip hop is awesome.



Well I can only give u an answer in Nov as I am travelling. Have the C16, never like it. Probably spoilt by the T800. 

Will go home to bl03, cnt1, c12. Till then I'll enjoy my t800 and 4i


----------



## xanlamin

I have one CNT1 for sale. PM me for details.


----------



## MrDelicious

baskingshark said:


> I heard they are still sold on taobao at cheap prices, but I got mine on ebay last week (cheapest $43 USD).
> Anyway I just checked the ebay site and the $43 one is still available today.
> It won't beat the $35 USD Aliexpress stock but I PM all the well known sellers on AE and they all say it is no more in production.
> If u use ebay, please search "SKC-CNT1" to find the best price. If u search "Semkarch" only the expensive ones appear LOL.





igor0203 said:


> Penonaudio has them for 50USD





islubio said:


> For those who are still looking for the cnt 1
> Here you go. Do pick up the lz a6mini from them while u order the cnt 1. Both could be had for less than 100 usd together and shipped
> 
> https://m.tb.cn/h.eOYngkm?sm=8ddff9



Thanks y'all for the tips!


----------



## Grayson73

mbwilson111 said:


> A pod type design should fit comfortable and be more gentle for young ears  I personally dislike the idea of children sticking iem tips into their ears.



Thanks for the tip!  I've never heard of this.  Can you give me an example?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 12, 2019)

Grayson73 said:


> Thanks for the tip!  I've never heard of this.  Can you give me an example?



This photo is from Amazon UK.. it comes in black, silver, gold and red.   Unless when you said buds are too big you were actually referring to this form factor.  People often confuse IEMs, earbuds and pods.   I have this one in black (really more of a dark bronze) and it sounds great.   Memt T5

edit... found it on Amazon.com for $25... a less expensive listing ships from China so notice the delivery dates. 

https://www.amazon.com/Earphone-Hea...words=memt+t5&qid=1568288262&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Tonymac136

igor0203 said:


> Damnit...so many choice but somewhat I narrowed my selection to BQEYZ KB100, CNT-1, CCA C12 and TFZ T2 Galaxy. Which out of those would be best for mostly electronic music (trance, synthwave etc.) but would be also good for vocals (Chris Stapleton, Chris Jones, Dire Straits...)



I worry that the CNT might be a bit rolled off in the treble for electronic music. However it does do vocals very well. It also manages to render the guitar on the intro of money for nothing very well. (You can hear it's a Les Paul, you can hear it's finger picked, you can hear it has a small amount of overdrive and a bit of reverb. Most other budget IEMs don't give you all of that...)


----------



## audio123

My take on the Magaosi ****. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## snip3r77




----------



## DynamicEars

snip3r77 said:


>




well.. is V90 better than ZSX? I dont think Im going to grab both, but i already have ZSX on my way, along with BQEYZ Spring 1. Someone also prefer V90 over ZSX (he has both) on discovery thread.


----------



## kkazakov

Someone tried Magaosi DQ4? Got them two days ago ... but can't like the sound. Very weird sounding ... Tin Hifi P1 and Moondrop KXXS sound way better ... is it me or the iems are just bad ...


----------



## lgcubana

kkazakov said:


> Someone tried Magaosi DQ4? Got them two days ago ... but can't like the sound. Very weird sounding ... Tin Hifi P1 and Moondrop KXXS sound way better ... is it me or the iems are just bad ...


Have you tried all of the different dip switch settings

1 to up, 2 to up: High resolution

1 to up, 2 to down: low frequency enhancement

1” to down, 2 to down: voice enhancement

1 to down, 2 to up: atmosphere enhancement


----------



## kkazakov

I've tried them ... a lot of times. Only on the default position it sounds ... "okayish" .. the others have unbearable sibilance to me. Right now I'm A/B testing them against everything else and they have something weird in the sound signature, like the CA IO was ... but in a different way, can't explain it well.


----------



## nxnje

Heya everyone.. I seriously need you this time.
I have many IEMs in my collection but I really can't find one that my girlfriend likes, as they are too big for her ears. 
I seriously need you: I would need a pair of very cheap IEMs to give to her, she mainly listens to Lana Del Rey, Florence & The Machine, Jess Glynne and similar.. summing up: vocal tracks with many instruments.
I'm searching for a very cheap pair of in ear headphones with forward mids to give her. I have a pair of EDR1 and a pair of EZ Audio D4 but both are V shaped and she didn't like the EDR1 nor the D4 as vocals sound very laidback.
I know the budget is really really limiting the choice, but if you know something decent, tell me.. even old models if they sound decent (ed9 are out of choice as well, too big just like the edr1), he likes bullet IEMs, tiny as the D4 or her Xiaomi Piston Fresh.


----------



## kingdixon (Sep 12, 2019)

nxnje said:


> Heya everyone.. I seriously need you this time.
> I have many IEMs in my collection but I really can't find one that my girlfriend likes, as they are too big for her ears.
> I seriously need you: I would need a pair of very cheap IEMs to give to her, she mainly listens to Lana Del Rey, Florence & The Machine, Jess Glynne and similar.. summing up: vocal tracks with many instruments.
> I'm searching for a very cheap pair of in ear headphones with forward mids to give her. I have a pair of EDR1 and a pair of EZ Audio D4 but both are V shaped and she didn't like the EDR1 nor the D4 as vocals sound very laidback.
> I know the budget is really really limiting the choice, but if you know something decent, tell me.. even old models if they sound decent (ed9 are out of choice as well, too big just like the edr1), he likes bullet IEMs, tiny as the D4 or her Xiaomi Piston Fresh.



I love sony mh755, only down side the cable is pretty short, you can try getting a modded one with a longer cable.

Also you can check moondrop cresent or final audio e1000, heard they are good ..

Also, sony mh755 to avoid fakes, i know only kanoya on ebay is trusted with this, dont know if there is originals elsewhere.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

nxnje said:


> Heya everyone.. I seriously need you this time.
> I have many IEMs in my collection but I really can't find one that my girlfriend likes, as they are too big for her ears.
> I seriously need you: I would need a pair of very cheap IEMs to give to her, she mainly listens to Lana Del Rey, Florence & The Machine, Jess Glynne and similar.. summing up: vocal tracks with many instruments.
> I'm searching for a very cheap pair of in ear headphones with forward mids to give her. I have a pair of EDR1 and a pair of EZ Audio D4 but both are V shaped and she didn't like the EDR1 nor the D4 as vocals sound very laidback.
> I know the budget is really really limiting the choice, but if you know something decent, tell me.. even old models if they sound decent (ed9 are out of choice as well, too big just like the edr1), he likes bullet IEMs, tiny as the D4 or her Xiaomi Piston Fresh.


Is she against earbuds?


----------



## Slater

nxnje said:


> ed9 are out of choice as well, too big just like the edr1



ED9 is too big? That’s a pretty small and compact earphone.

Also you said the budget is very limiting, but I couldn’t find where you said what the budget even was.


----------



## snip3r77

nxnje said:


> Heya everyone.. I seriously need you this time.
> I have many IEMs in my collection but I really can't find one that my girlfriend likes, as they are too big for her ears.
> I seriously need you: I would need a pair of very cheap IEMs to give to her, she mainly listens to Lana Del Rey, Florence & The Machine, Jess Glynne and similar.. summing up: vocal tracks with many instruments.
> I'm searching for a very cheap pair of in ear headphones with forward mids to give her. I have a pair of EDR1 and a pair of EZ Audio D4 but both are V shaped and she didn't like the EDR1 nor the D4 as vocals sound very laidback.
> I know the budget is really really limiting the choice, but if you know something decent, tell me.. even old models if they sound decent (ed9 are out of choice as well, too big just like the edr1), he likes bullet IEMs, tiny as the D4 or her Xiaomi Piston Fresh.


T2 tinaudio it’s very small


----------



## nxnje

kingdixon said:


> I love sony mh755, only down side the cable is pretty short, you can try getting a modded one with a longer cable.
> 
> Also you can check moondrop cresent or final audio e1000, heard they are good ..
> 
> Also, sony mh755 to avoid fakes, i know only kanoya on ebay is trusted with this, dont know if there is originals elsewhere.



I'm still waiting for my MH755, ordered from here (many people said me these are legit and they've received a legit pair): https://www.ebay.it/itm/Original-SO...var=584536205345&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Didn't think about the MH755, think I'm gonna buy one more pair if I find them good and if she likes those.



BadReligionPunk said:


> Is she against earbuds?


Yea. She always goes to the university with bus and walkin in the city centre so busy streets are noisy and she needs a pair of IEMs with good isolation.



Slater said:


> ED9 is too big? That’s a pretty small and compact earphone.
> 
> Also you said the budget is very limiting, but I couldn’t find where you said what the budget even was.


Yea, ED9 are too big for her. The problem is not about being big but their shell is too long so it just pops off as they're not the most lightweight IEMs out there.



snip3r77 said:


> T2 tinaudio it’s very small


Yea, but T2 are not so cheap right now


----------



## chinmie

nxnje said:


> I'm still waiting for my MH755, ordered from here (many people said me these are legit and they've received a legit pair): https://www.ebay.it/itm/Original-SONY-MH755-Headset-Earphone-for-SBH50-SBH20-SBH52/283470015701?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=584536205345&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Didn't think about the MH755, think I'm gonna buy one more pair if I find them good and if she likes those.
> 
> ...



don't forget to take the eartips that she doesn't use if you buy the MH755. those eartips alone for me worth the price


----------



## baskingshark

nxnje said:


> I'm still waiting for my MH755, ordered from here (many people said me these are legit and they've received a legit pair): https://www.ebay.it/itm/Original-SONY-MH755-Headset-Earphone-for-SBH50-SBH20-SBH52/283470015701?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=584536205345&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Didn't think about the MH755, think I'm gonna buy one more pair if I find them good and if she likes those.
> 
> ...



MH755 is super good for the price (assuming it is legit), but I think the isolation is not good though.
The microphonics on the stock cable is really a pain if one walks about and the cable hits the ears or clothing. And the cable is pretty short, so walking about without an extension cable or recabling/MMCX mod is gonna be a bit difficult. Unless u have some bluetooth adapter.

But well for the price of a coffee, worth a punt to get one for your girlfriend, even if it ain't suitable for her, no big pain to the wallet.


----------



## DynamicEars

nxnje said:


> Heya everyone.. I seriously need you this time.
> I have many IEMs in my collection but I really can't find one that my girlfriend likes, as they are too big for her ears.
> I seriously need you: I would need a pair of very cheap IEMs to give to her, she mainly listens to Lana Del Rey, Florence & The Machine, Jess Glynne and similar.. summing up: vocal tracks with many instruments.
> I'm searching for a very cheap pair of in ear headphones with forward mids to give her. I have a pair of EDR1 and a pair of EZ Audio D4 but both are V shaped and she didn't like the EDR1 nor the D4 as vocals sound very laidback.
> I know the budget is really really limiting the choice, but if you know something decent, tell me.. even old models if they sound decent (ed9 are out of choice as well, too big just like the edr1), he likes bullet IEMs, tiny as the D4 or her Xiaomi Piston Fresh.



how much is your budget?

small size and mid forward? KB ear F1? audiosense t180 if not too expensive? Final audio E1000?
yeah ed9 pretty small actually. make sure she are using small size eartips? mh755 also an option but mids might be a bit overemphasize by bass and trebles


----------



## chinmie

just got this from the mail.. first time after i opened the box, i put the Symbio peel on them, plug them in,and now i have been sitting here for one hour without even doing any tip rolling or doing head to head comparison at all with my other gear. now that's something..

now i understand why some members here like @peter123 and @ClieOS who practically have listened/own tens to hundreds of earphones, but still put this IEM on their signature

for someone seeking a neutral sounding IEM, i strongly suggest this one


----------



## ClieOS

chinmie said:


> ...
> for someone seeking a neutral sounding IEM, i strongly suggest this one


 
Too bad we can't really talk about it. As far as eartips go, I prefer (as) wide (as possible) bore singled flange on mine.


----------



## chinmie

ClieOS said:


> Too bad we can't really talk about it. As far as eartips go, I prefer (as) wide (as possible) bore singled flange on mine.



yup.. if only they're not banned, this could be a successful product here. I'll definitely do tip rolling with it and try your suggestion, but later... now i just want to sit here like a potato and enjoying it


----------



## TeaCake

chinmie said:


> just got this from the mail.. first time after i opened the box, i put the Symbio peel on them, plug them in,and now i have been sitting here for one hour without even doing any tip rolling or doing head to head comparison at all with my other gear. now that's something..
> 
> now i understand why some members here like @peter123 and @ClieOS who practically have listened/own tens to hundreds of earphones, but still put this IEM on their signature
> 
> for someone seeking a neutral sounding IEM, i strongly suggest this one


Hmmm.... I love neutral... Will check this out...


----------



## nxnje

chinmie said:


> don't forget to take the eartips that she doesn't use if you buy the MH755. those eartips alone for me worth the price


I love getting tips from other IEMs so I'm gonna do it foe sure 



baskingshark said:


> MH755 is super good for the price (assuming it is legit), but I think the isolation is not good though.
> The microphonics on the stock cable is really a pain if one walks about and the cable hits the ears or clothing. And the cable is pretty short, so walking about without an extension cable or recabling/MMCX mod is gonna be a bit difficult. Unless u have some bluetooth adapter.
> 
> But well for the price of a coffee, worth a punt to get one for your girlfriend, even if it ain't suitable for her, no big pain to the wallet.


I have heard about microphonics and recabling seems pretty risky on them. I will just use a shirt clip.



DynamicEars said:


> how much is your budget?
> 
> small size and mid forward? KB ear F1? audiosense t180 if not too expensive? Final audio E1000?
> yeah ed9 pretty small actually. make sure she are using small size eartips? mh755 also an option but mids might be a bit overemphasize by bass and trebles


I have the KB Ear F1, I think I'm gonna let her try them.


----------



## lgcubana

kkazakov said:


> I've tried them ... a lot of times. Only on the default position it sounds ... "okayish" .. the others have unbearable sibilance to me. Right now I'm A/B testing them against everything else and they have something weird in the sound signature, like the CA IO was ... but in a different way, can't explain it well.


It's always possible that you got a bad earpiece.  

The only other thing to check is the connections, for being out of phase.  Is it at all possible that you might have the designated right cable connected to the left earpiece and vice versa on the right earpiece ?


----------



## baskingshark

nxnje said:


> I have heard about microphonics and recabling seems pretty risky on them. I will just use a shirt clip.



@Slater gave me a great protip for reducing the microphonics on the MH755 -> use it over ear instead of hanging down from the ears.
It does eliminate microphonics for me, but looks weird.
A shirt clip will help to some extent too, but for me it seems the microphonics come quite high up from the area where the cable inserts into the earpiece.


----------



## nxnje

baskingshark said:


> @Slater gave me a great protip for reducing the microphonics on the MH755 -> use it over ear instead of hanging down from the ears.
> It does eliminate microphonics for me, but looks weird.
> A shirt clip will help to some extent too, but for me it seems the microphonics come quite high up from the area where the cable inserts into the earpiece.


I remember I've followed the same advice from Slater when I was trying to reduce MEMT x5's microphonics and that worked. Gonna try as soon as the MH755 get delivered to me.
One pair were already on the go but never reached me. I have reached an agreement with the seller in order to ship another one.. waiting for it now.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 13, 2019)

chinmie said:


> just got this from the mail.. first time after i opened the box, i put the Symbio peel on them, plug them in,and now i have been sitting here for one hour without even doing any tip rolling or doing head to head comparison at all with my other gear. now that's something..
> 
> now i understand why some members here like @peter123 and @ClieOS who practically have listened/own tens to hundreds of earphones, but still put this IEM on their signature
> 
> for someone seeking a neutral sounding IEM, i strongly suggest this one



I wish I knew what that was

Edit... just figured it out... the signature clue

Sadly my husband already has that (I think) so not for me.  We don't get duplicates of expensive stuff...at least not knowingly.


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish I knew what that was
> 
> Edit... just figured it out... the signature clue
> 
> Sadly my husband already has that (I think) so not for me.  We don't get duplicates of expensive stuff...at least not knowingly.



you should audition it, the sound is... pleasant... for the lack of better words. not warm or mellow kind of pleasant, but relaxed and resembles the staging of a bigger headphone


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> you should audition it, the sound is... pleasant... for the lack of better words. not warm or mellow kind of pleasant, but relaxed and resembles the staging of a bigger headphone



In that case I doubt he will let me as he would know that I would like it too much.  But then, maybe he does not really care about it?


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> In that case I doubt he will let me as he would know that I would like it too much.  But then, maybe he does not really care about it?



it seems like a barter (or giveaway) is about to happen in the house of Mr and Mrs Panda


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> it seems like a barter (or giveaway) is about to happen in the house of Mr and Mrs Panda



He is not home.


----------



## SoundChoice

chinmie said:


> you should audition it, the sound is... pleasant... for the lack of better words. not warm or mellow kind of pleasant, but relaxed and resembles the staging of a bigger headphone



After zooming the image to 10000000x resolution and examining with a nanoscope for any branding identification, I failed, and then researching both people's profiles and reviewing signatures, entering their items into a spreadsheet and then creating a crosstab of units in common, I got no results so having failed utterly in my sleuthwork I humbly ask: 

Can you identify the impressive IEM in your post?


----------



## chinmie

SoundChoice said:


> After zooming the image to 10000000x resolution and examining with a nanoscope for any branding identification, I failed, and then researching both people's profiles and reviewing signatures, entering their items into a spreadsheet and then creating a crosstab of units in common, I got no results so having failed utterly in my sleuthwork I humbly ask:
> 
> Can you identify the impressive IEM in your post?



sorry for the cryptic post, because the brand is banned here. I'll PM you the detail


----------



## HungryPanda

chinmie said:


> it seems like a barter (or giveaway) is about to happen in the house of Mr and Mrs Panda


Oh no there isn't


----------



## 1clearhead

What was the KZ company thinking? ...My ears cried out "sore ears, sore ears!" after 15 minutes!  





Even the DQ4 are a lot more comfy than the KZ's, IMHO! 


 

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 13, 2019)

First impressions on the C12 and ZSX:

I am surprised how the placement of the drivers in the C12 makes for a better balanced sound signature when compared to the ZSX. So far, the vocals are more realistic and forward when compared to the ZSX, which sounds more distant. Listening closer, the C12 has a unique sonic signature with excellent treble details when using the Star Line silicone ear tips that's hard to beat and duplicate! The ZSX with the same Star Line ear tips sounds mellow with the vocals sounding distant. So far, the bigger stage, imaging, and instrument separation goes to the C12 as well, IMHO!

Placement of the BA and dynamic drivers are important for a better outcome in quality sound and coherency. So, I got to side for best "fit" and better "sound", which goes to the C12. The reason the KZ doesn't sound totally the same lacking a similar signature is due to the bigger space in the housing and placement of the BA and drivers. Just a slight "tilt" of the BA and drivers inside the housing can alter the sound!

So, if I were to pick one right now for comfort and better accuracy and balance, it would be the C12.



Stay tuned on my overall review next week!

-Clear


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> First impressions on the C12 and ZSX:
> 
> I am surprised how the placement of the drivers in the C12 makes for a better balanced sound signature when compared to the ZSX. So far, the vocals are more realistic and forward when compared to the ZSX, which sounds more distant. Listening closer, the C12 has a unique sonic signature with excellent treble details when using the Star Line silicone ear tips that's hard to beat and duplicate! The ZSX with the same Star Line ear tips sounds mellow with the vocals sounding distant. So far, the bigger stage, imaging, and instrument separation goes to the C12 as well, IMHO!
> 
> ...



thanks for the review
did you try blon3 / trn v90?


----------



## jant71

Wow, HBB picks V90 over ZSX. Now Clear picks CCA over ZSX. So far, only one gettin' terminated is the KZ!


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> thanks for the review
> did you try blon3 / trn v90?


No, I haven't tried either. I don't know if I'll be getting them anytime soon. I'm still auditioning the C12, ZSX, A6mini, and a new earbud with detachable cables with a surprising low price!

All I know is that the earbuds goes by the name: HiFi N55 with MMCX cables. I will receive the earbuds soon by mail!

...But, more on the earbuds, later! 


-Clear


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> First impressions on the C12 and ZSX:
> 
> I am surprised how the placement of the drivers in the C12 makes for a better balanced sound signature when compared to the ZSX. So far, the vocals are more realistic and forward when compared to the ZSX, which sounds more distant. Listening closer, the C12 has a unique sonic signature with excellent treble details when using the Star Line silicone ear tips that's hard to beat and duplicate! The ZSX with the same Star Line ear tips sounds mellow with the vocals sounding distant. So far, the bigger stage, imaging, and instrument separation goes to the C12 as well, IMHO!
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I have just received the C12 and they do sound very open and natural. The ZSX is very impressive too but I only got that yesterday! More burning and listening needed.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 14, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> That's interesting. I have just received the C12 and they do sound very open and natural. The ZSX is very impressive too but I only got that yesterday! More burning and listening needed.




I received my C12 today but have not listened yet... because I still need to listen to my DB3 which arrived yesterday.   I have been busy trying different filters with the Zenith plus enjoying some new earbuds.   Too much at once.


----------



## snip3r77

mbwilson111 said:


> I received my C12 today but have not listened yet... because I still need to listen to my DB3 which arrived yesterday.   I have been busy trying different filters with th Zenith plus enjoying some new earbuds.   Too much at once.



you mean IMR R1 Zenith?
I tried that it sounds thin to me.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 14, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> you mean IMR R1 Zenith?
> I tried that it sounds thin to me.



It depends on what filter you use, what sources, what tips.. and maybe what cable.  I certainly would not expect them to sound good from a  phone (maybe an LG)  

I use them from my desktop dac/amp or with one of my Daps that has balanced output.  I am not however saying that they require a balanced output.  I just like to take advantage of that on my sources that do  have it.

Keep in mind that the whole first batch were wired internally out of phase.  The two pin connector on the left piece was installed wrong way around.  Certainly could have been what you heard.  To temporarily correct it you just have to use a cable with no ear guides so you can reverse the pins on the left side.

People were supposed to receive replacements but I think you  had to let Bob know.  Many people probably did not know and ended up passing them along on ebay or headfi classifieds   I know that some people have recently received out of phase Zeniths used or as B stock.

The ones I have were part of the original out of phase batch.  They originally belonged to my husband @HungryPanda .  As he did receive the replacements(without being required to return the defective one)  they are mine now.    Recently my husband opened up the left earpiece and reversed the 2 pin connector so that it is now correctly oriented and I can use any cable I want.

I have this 8 core NiceHCK balanced cable on them and am enjoying them with the pink filters.   In the photo I think the copper filters are on them which have too much bass for me.  KZ Starline tips work well for me.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/headphones-iems/products/peacockaudio-p1 

this is the most beautiful iem I have ever seen.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/headphones-iems/products/peacockaudio-p1
> 
> this is the most beautiful iem I have ever seen.



Agreed. Very unique and beautiful.


----------



## Mybutthurts

1clearhead said:


> First impressions on the C12 and ZSX:
> 
> I am surprised how the placement of the drivers in the C12 makes for a better balanced sound signature when compared to the ZSX. So far, the vocals are more realistic and forward when compared to the ZSX, which sounds more distant. Listening closer, the C12 has a unique sonic signature with excellent treble details when using the Star Line silicone ear tips that's hard to beat and duplicate! The ZSX with the same Star Line ear tips sounds mellow with the vocals sounding distant. So far, the bigger stage, imaging, and instrument separation goes to the C12 as well, IMHO!
> 
> ...



Thanks for photos,

Boy is that ridge huge,  zsx looks like a saddle no wonder it hurts.

Just because of it shape it's a no-no from, may consider the CCA instead.

Look forward to your full review.


----------



## maxxevv

mbwilson111 said:


> It depends on what filter you use, what sources, what tips.. and maybe what cable.  I certainly would not expect them to sound good from a  phone (maybe an LG)
> 
> I use them from my desktop dac/amp or with one of my Daps that has balanced output.  I am not however saying that they require a balanced output.  I just like to take advantage of that on my sources that do  have it.
> 
> ...



Those are my default cables. They measure very well and don't tangle easily. And best part is the price when you consider how well made they are !

BTW ... those are noisy keys ! (unless you have dampers under them that is....)


----------



## snip3r77

mbwilson111 said:


> It depends on what filter you use, what sources, what tips.. and maybe what cable.  I certainly would not expect them to sound good from a  phone (maybe an LG)
> 
> I use them from my desktop dac/amp or with one of my Daps that has balanced output.  I am not however saying that they require a balanced output.  I just like to take advantage of that on my sources that do  have it.
> 
> ...



I tried it on my friend. I think he got it like 2 months ago.
Should I inform him that he needs to switch cables?


----------



## FastAndClean

Credit @antdroid


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 14, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> I tried it on my friend. I think he got it like 2 months ago.
> Should I inform him that he needs to switch cables?



He needs to do a phase test.  If they are out of phase he can turn the pins around on only the left side. There will be a huge difference. Out of phase gear sounds terrible.

Turn one around in a two pin iem that you like and hear the difference. It has to do with the positive and the ground wire being reversed..on one side.   Think of when you hook up speakers.  You have to do the + and - correctly on both speakers ..or all of them in a multi speaker setup.

This problem has been discussed at length in the IMR thread.

There are some photos that show the soldering on the drivers themselves to be done incorrectly.  Turning the connector piece around is easier than redoing the soldering.  Turning the cable around is the easiest but you cannot use a cable with ear guides.

This is really bad having this issue on an expensive iem.


----------



## mbwilson111

maxxevv said:


> BTW ... those are noisy keys ! (unless you have dampers under them that is....)



My keyboard?  I have the brown switches.  Not too noisy and I can type fast.  I don't game.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> My keyboard?  I have the brown switches.  Not too noisy and I can type fast.  I don't game.



For about 20 years I used an IBM Model F keyboard. I would take it from job to job with me. I  no longer have it due to circumstances beyond my control, and I still miss it to this day


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1169995325546754053

New Tin hifi T4


----------



## SoundChoice

Slater said:


> For about 20 years I used an IBM Model F keyboard. I would take it from job to job with me. I  no longer have it due to circumstances beyond my control, and I still miss it to this day



A few companies started making them again, realizing some people miss the retro clickity-clack

https://www.modelfkeyboards.com/product-category/main-f62f77-offering/


----------



## Slater

SoundChoice said:


> A few companies started making them again, realizing some people miss the retro clickity-clack
> 
> https://www.modelfkeyboards.com/product-category/main-f62f77-offering/



Wow, very cool! I’ll have to look into that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## voicemaster

1clearhead said:


> What was the KZ company thinking? ...My ears cried out "sore ears, sore ears!" after 15 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No soreness from KZ ZSX for me which is surprising. But yea the ZSX body design is a hit or miss. The CCA C12 design is much easier to fit on people's ears.


----------



## antdroid

Peacock P1 review: https://www.antdroid.net/2019/09/peacock-p1-review.html


----------



## thejoker13

Audio bliss....


----------



## kkazakov

lgcubana said:


> It's always possible that you got a bad earpiece.
> 
> The only other thing to check is the connections, for being out of phase.  Is it at all possible that you might have the designated right cable connected to the left earpiece and vice versa on the right earpiece ?



I've tested them with https://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php and they are properly connected. However, CA IO was properly connected, but they sounded weird, too.


----------



## kkazakov

1clearhead said:


> What was the KZ company thinking? ...My ears cried out "sore ears, sore ears!" after 15 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you like Magaosi's ? I got mine about a week ago, but they sound boring .. weird ... no idea. And they look a bit different than yours.


----------



## 1clearhead

voicemaster said:


> No soreness from KZ ZSX for me which is surprising. But yea the ZSX body design is a hit or miss. The CCA C12 design is much easier to fit on people's ears.


Yea, females or others with smaller ears, in general, might not have a good experience with the bulky feeling and soreness it might produce, but they do express excellent non-fatiguing sound for that matter.


----------



## 1clearhead

thejoker13 said:


> Audio bliss....


Sweet!!!


----------



## 1clearhead

kkazakov said:


> How do you like Magaosi's ? I got mine about a week ago, but they sound boring .. weird ... no idea. And they look a bit different than yours.


My experience with them has been very positive. Did you try exchanging them with the merchant you bought them from? Sounds like you're experiencing a defective model.


----------



## snip3r77 (Sep 15, 2019)

.


----------



## kkazakov

1clearhead said:


> My experience with them has been very positive. Did you try exchanging them with the merchant you bought them from? Sounds like you're experiencing a defective model.



Maybe it's just me, but I don't like them. I bought from Penon Audio and paid VAT and extras at my customs. Returning them would mean paying once again for that and I don't want to. Will list them in EBay for half price or something.


----------



## 1clearhead

kkazakov said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't like them. I bought from Penon Audio and paid VAT and extras at my customs. Returning them would mean paying once again for that and I don't want to. Will list them in EBay for half price or something.


Sorry to hear that. I had similar experiences in the past and had to deal with the same situation. In the end, this is Chi-fi where not every deal might not be the perfect one for some. Overall, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## gazzington

chinmie said:


> just got this from the mail.. first time after i opened the box, i put the Symbio peel on them, plug them in,and now i have been sitting here for one hour without even doing any tip rolling or doing head to head comparison at all with my other gear. now that's something..
> 
> now i understand why some members here like @peter123 and @ClieOS who practically have listened/own tens to hundreds of earphones, but still put this IEM on their signature
> 
> for someone seeking a neutral sounding IEM, i strongly suggest this one


What iem is that?


----------



## CoiL (Sep 15, 2019)

paulindss said:


> The inner vent has a material inside, i wonder what would be the effect if we poke a needle on it.
> I am not going to do it tho. lol.


Don`t worry, when I get my new workplace set in, will start modding it  Really wish to take TRI i4 teal-coloured shells and put BL-03 drivers inside and do wooden (with teal-stain) backplates. I would get eye-gasm from it probably 

BTW, If someone finds those shells only from taobao or something, then PLEASE let me know! 


FastAndClean said:


> My second Blon came with different better tips, someone is reading the complains about the bad eartips


I hope I get also those tips with it, like that shape S-size tips for my ears 



Tonymac136 said:


> So say I have a pair of Blon Bl03 and I love them. And I want something that sounds similarly natural to the BL03 but... With the detail of say the Tin T2.


Upcoming Oxygen update, regular Kanas, 9T.


1clearhead said:


> Now, knowing that the C12 and the ZSX were tweaked just right! It's possible that they're a force to be reckoned with at their price point and contenders to be my all time favorite CCA and KZ! I can only imagine how these two companies can possibly top both the C12 and ZSX with such good musical balance. What can the C18 actually do to beat the C12? ...Who knows?!


KZ/CCA should now DITCH ALL THEIR OTHER IEMS if they don`t want to go downhill... they produce stupidious amount of IEMs with very similar tuning and main fault in upper mids and highs, with little sluggish bass.
Personally haven`t even looked at any KZ/CCA after getting Kanas Pro.

But I`m soooo waiting for this BLON BL-03 to arrive:






If I really dig it - will buy at least 3 for backup and close my head-fi account 
Last part is joke tho.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/headphones-iems/products/peacockaudio-p1
> 
> this is the most beautiful iem I have ever seen.





They are. Painted from inside. They are amazing looking and sound real good


----------



## HungryPanda

gazzington said:


> What iem is that?


 the S*nf*r MT100


----------



## Broquen

HungryPanda said:


> the S*nf*r MT100



Funny. If you take a look at them at Beteran Store, in the specs it says that brand name is Kinera and model number "Toneking BL1". What?


----------



## chinmie

gazzington said:


> What iem is that?



what @HungryPanda said

say, i am curious, does anyone who has them ever took their frequency graph?
i feel to my ears, this IEM doesn't have any noticable spike at all across the frequencies.. it's like i can play it quite loud without specific frequency iritating me, at all..


----------



## HungryPanda

they are one of my most relaxing iems for sure, music just floats around you


----------



## Newrookie1

Im looking for a chifi iem,please help me to get one,
I like treble but not bright and the bass that punchy,budget 500$ thanks in advance


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 15, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Don`t worry, when I get my new workplace set in, will start modding it  Really wish to take TRI i4 teal-coloured shells and put BL-03 drivers inside and do wooden (with teal-stain) backplates. I would get eye-gasm from it probably
> 
> BTW, If someone finds those shells only from taobao or something, then PLEASE let me know!
> 
> ...


P-l-e-a-se, let me know how you like the BLON BL-03 once you get them! ...I must convince myself NOT to push the BUY BUTTON!


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> P-l-e-a-se, let me know how you like the BLON BL-03 once you get them! ...I must convince myself NOT to push the BUY BOTTON!



Resistance is futile when it comes to buying budget hypetrain CHIFI IEMs. The only way is to unsubscribe from this thread and delete your headfi account LOL. 
Being here is the same as someone on a diet going to an all you can eat buffet restaurant hahaha. 
Argggg what is the BLON BL-03 doing in my Aliexpress cart?!


----------



## TheVortex

The BlON BL-03 is great but bear in mind the short nozzle and the cable may not be comfortable for you.


----------



## islubio

baskingshark said:


> Resistance is futile when it comes to buying budget hypetrain CHIFI IEMs. The only way is to unsubscribe from this thread and delete your headfi account LOL.
> Being here is the same as someone on a diet going to an all you can eat buffet restaurant hahaha.
> Argggg what is the BLON BL-03 doing in my Aliexpress cart?!



Well.... I ordered them last week lol


----------



## peter123

TRI I4, probably the most well made, beautiful and comfortable metal housings I've seen so far:


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

1clearhead said:


> P-l-e-a-se, let me know how you like the BLON BL-03 once you get them! ...I must convince myself NOT to push the BUY BUTTON!



Getting a good fit is hard even with foams. Most difficult fit I have come across this year. Tanchjim is just a nozzle. This is that plus a unique design


----------



## nxnje

1clearhead said:


> P-l-e-a-se, let me know how you like the BLON BL-03 once you get them! ...I must convince myself NOT to push the BUY BUTTON!


Push that button, the BL-03 are awesome 



TheVortex said:


> The BlON BL-03 is great but bear in mind the short nozzle and the cable may not be comfortable for you.


Agreed with this. @1clearhead You can always use it as a reason to stop your hype in buying them


----------



## thejoker13

Newrookie1 said:


> Im looking for a chifi iem,please help me to get one,
> I like treble but not bright and the bass that punchy,budget 500$ thanks in advance


LZ A6 would be my rec!


----------



## zr0dfx

I just got the audiosense t260 which is just a 2 knowles armatures, but man does it sound super satisfying!


----------



## SuperLuigi

Sorry if a bit off topic, but does anyone have any experience /suggestions for a USB-C to 3.5mm headphone jack for a phone?


----------



## RikudouGoku

SuperLuigi said:


> Sorry if a bit off topic, but does anyone have any experience /suggestions for a USB-C to 3.5mm headphone jack for a phone?


Hidizs sonata


----------



## lgcubana

nxnje said:


> Push that button, the BL-03 are awesome
> 
> 
> Agreed with this. @1clearhead You can always use it as a reason to stop your hype in buying them


The Blon BL-03 is so last week ; which I do have and they're good, with the right tips and o-rings (to keep the tips from slipping down the already short nozzles). But for the dimensions of my ears, I have to twist and then re-adjust, to get a good seat.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 15, 2019)

SuperLuigi said:


> Sorry if a bit off topic, but does anyone have any experience /suggestions for a USB-C to 3.5mm headphone jack for a phone?



I use the Tempotec/Hidizs Sonata HD too. Flash it to mode D which gives it the best sound quality (see the thread on Sonata HD for more details).


----------



## RikudouGoku

Does Linsoul.com have a sale on 11/11? I am being pulled into buying the Peacock Audio P1 by its looks....does anyone have it and the TFZ no.3 to compare?


----------



## Slater (Sep 15, 2019)

SuperLuigi said:


> Sorry if a bit off topic, but does anyone have any experience /suggestions for a USB-C to 3.5mm headphone jack for a phone?



If you’re on a super budget, the dodocool one is like $10 on Aliexpress and works great. It used to be $40+ when it 1st came out.

For $10 you have nothing to lose. The Aliexpress reviews on the USB-C version are overwhelmingly positive.

Unfortunately I got the lightning version of the same dodocool adapter. And despite supposedly being iOS/Mfi certified, I get the “this accessory is not supported” message after 2 minutes (at which point it stops working). I am able to use it on my iPod Touch (iOS 9) without getting blocked though. It is built well and works great.


----------



## FastAndClean

i have to sell my Semkarchy 
i am loosing seal on my left ear after an hour or so


----------



## ScottPilgrim

SuperLuigi said:


> Sorry if a bit off topic, but does anyone have any experience /suggestions for a USB-C to 3.5mm headphone jack for a phone?


Umm... why not get the one from apple? Since you’re in Calgary your local apple store should have it. Dirt cheap too.


----------



## SuperLuigi

ScottPilgrim said:


> Umm... why not get the one from apple? Since you’re in Calgary your local apple store should have it. Dirt cheap too.



I've read they can be hit and miss for android phones.  Lots of comments/reviews saying the volume is very low when using the apple product with an android.


----------



## Slater (Sep 15, 2019)

SuperLuigi said:


> I've read they can be hit and miss for android phones.  Lots of comments/reviews saying the volume is very low when using the apple product with an android.



Despite not having an Android phone any more (nor anything USB-C), I do see people recommending the Google Pixel adapter quite a bit.

One advantage of the $10 dodocool one I recd (over a basic adapter) are built-in volume & music controls, plus headphone amplification.


----------



## antdroid

1clearhead said:


> P-l-e-a-se, let me know how you like the BLON BL-03 once you get them! ...I must convince myself NOT to push the BUY BUTTON!




BL-03 is decent sounding. I mean, i guess for $30, its actually quite good. The fit is really bad for me though. I don't play well with shallower fit IEMs. I find that it's a tad bright given there's a peak at 8K and that is a sensitive peak for me if it's not an even treble response, which this isn't.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Does Linsoul.com have a sale on 11/11? I am being pulled into buying the Peacock Audio P1 by its looks....does anyone have it and the TFZ no.3 to compare?


I saw on the Linsoul Discord: No they don't have an 11/11 sale

But who is to say that they may not change their minds, if other E-Commerce curators (outside of Aliexpress) decide to have parallel sales, to 11/11


----------



## pfloyd

For me, by fitting the core of a smaller tip inside the core of a large tip, the tip stays higher on the nozzle, no matter how hard I shove them in my ears, providing excellent fit. These things are amazing!


----------



## FastAndClean

they are fast and clean


----------



## Slater

pfloyd said:


> For me, by fitting the core of a smaller tip inside the core of a large tip, the tip stays higher on the nozzle, no matter how hard I shove them in my ears, providing excellent fit. These things are amazing!



You Blon owners can also try a set of Flip Tips, as the bottom of the cores stick down longer than any commercially-available tip (even longer than Spin Fits).

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> You Blon owners can also try a set of Flip Tips, as the bottom of the cores stick down longer than any commercially-available tip (even longer than Spin Fits).
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/



I use those on my Moondrop Crescents.  Perfect.  I might try them on the Blon but I have not really had any problems fitting those.


----------



## CoiL

antdroid said:


> BL-03 is decent sounding. I mean, i guess for $30, its actually quite good. The fit is really bad for me though. I don't play well with shallower fit IEMs. I find that it's a tad bright given there's a peak at 8K and that is a sensitive peak for me if it's not an even treble response, which this isn't.


How`s BL-03 against KPE ? Your impression about it leaves me little worried...


----------



## rayliam80

I got the Blon BL-03 last week. I have no problems with the shallow fit. I'm using small Auvio tips with a little bit of foam stuffed in them. I went with a cable with straight connectors also, Y-brand 8 core black spc cable, and removed the ear hooks from them. These just melt into my ears and never pop out. I find them more comfortable than the Tin Audio T2 or P1. I think I like the Harman Tuning, or what appears to be close to it. I do noticed that it can lose the plot a little with more complex or heavier rock tracks with distortion. But for less complex music, there is still a lot of detail and the sub bass presence is something I've missed too in other IEMs. These are a little brighter sounding than my T2 but has deeper sub bass. The T2 is a bit darker sounding, not really veiled, just a bit smoother overall. But the BL-03 since I received them have had a lot of ear time just because of the fit I'm able to get.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

lgcubana said:


> I saw on the Linsoul Discord: No they don't have an 11/11 sale
> 
> But who is to say that they may not change their minds, if other E-Commerce curators (outside of Aliexpress) decide to have parallel sales, to 11/11



You can buy it from LuckLZ store on AliExpress they'll be on discount on there. They're a decent store with good consumer support.


----------



## snip3r77

rayliam80 said:


> I got the Blon BL-03 last week. I have no problems with the shallow fit. I'm using small Auvio tips with a little bit of foam stuffed in them. I went with a cable with straight connectors also, Y-brand 8 core black spc cable, and removed the ear hooks from them. These just melt into my ears and never pop out. I find them more comfortable than the Tin Audio T2 or P1. I think I like the Harman Tuning, or what appears to be close to it. I do noticed that it can lose the plot a little with more complex or heavier rock tracks with distortion. But for less complex music, there is still a lot of detail and the sub bass presence is something I've missed too in other IEMs. These are a little brighter sounding than my T2 but has deeper sub bass. The T2 is a bit darker sounding, not really veiled, just a bit smoother overall. But the BL-03 since I received them have had a lot of ear time just because of the fit I'm able to get.



WOW T2 is darker than BLON3 ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just wanted to ask for those of you who are using double flange silicone Eartips, which ones are you using? For example for single flange silicones you have a lot of good options such as the spinfit and the spiral dots but I have no idea about double flange. I am using spinfit CP145 with all my iems right now and I have also tried their cp240 but that had a terrible fit for me.


----------



## rayliam80 (Sep 16, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> WOW T2 is darker than BLON3 ?



It could be my choice in tips. I've been switching to foam stuffed Auvio and KZ Starline tips. Or it could be that my T2s are a bit dirty and might need a nozzle soak in a tiny bit of hydrogen peroxide....


----------



## SciOC

peter123 said:


> TRI I4, probably the most well made, beautiful and comfortable metal housings I've seen so far:


Wow.  I don't usually care about how things look, but those are gorgeous.  Do they sound decent?  Might be a good lawn mowing pair for me if they're not bad...


----------



## Broquen (Sep 16, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> Just wanted to ask for those of you who are using double flange silicone Eartips, which ones are you using? For example for single flange silicones you have a lot of good options such as the spinfit and the spiral dots but I have no idea about double flange. I am using spinfit CP145 with all my iems right now and I have also tried their cp240 but that had a terrible fit for me.


I use the ones that came with RHA MA-750I, which are the ones that work best for me. Ordered quite some from AE and Amazon some time ago, but did not work as well.
Was taking a look at it and found that most of double-flange that can be found for sale have some pyramid shape (being the upper flange quite smaller than bottom one), and that was the problem for me (I use M-L size of standard tips and have pretty wide ear canal, e.g. can deep insert ML Spirals).
Actually waiting for some of them ordered few days ago, but they're very cheap and with little or no transportation costs, so I expect them to arrive in 40+ days to Spain.
Be aware with the size of the upper flange as well as the length of the stem considering the physical shape of your ears and nozzle of the IEM you want to try with. The thickness of the silicone (inner stem for sound and flanges for comfort) and the wideness of the bores are important too, but you won't know until you have them, so try to order some different cheap ones if you can.


----------



## peter123 (Sep 16, 2019)

SciOC said:


> Wow.  I don't usually care about how things look, but those are gorgeous.  Do they sound decent?  Might be a good lawn mowing pair for me if they're not bad...



Yeah, they're really sweet looking. Please note that that the cable is bought separately for a full $10 

They're actually really nice, I'd take them over the Hi7 for a more engaging sound. Quite fun and definitely decent buy a good margin. Haven't had too much time with them yet but for your described usage they're more than capable for sure.


----------



## SciOC

peter123 said:


> Yeah, they're really sweet looking. Please note that that the cable is bought separately for a full $10
> 
> They're actually really nice, I'd take them over the Hi7 for a more engaging sound. Quite fun and definitely decent buy a good margin. Haven't had too much time with them yet but for your described usage they're more than capable for sure.


I might have to just switch my Ali order to those rather than the bl03....  They might last me longer than my last lawn mowing pair with an mmcx termination rather than 2-pin!  Or maybe I should just get both... And a nicehck db3.  Oh how I hate the Ali game....


----------



## peter123

SciOC said:


> I might have to just switch my Ali order to those rather than the bl03....  They might last me longer than my last lawn mowing pair with an mmcx termination rather than 2-pin!  Or maybe I should just get both... And a nicehck db3.  Oh how I hate the Ali game....



This is Head-fi, get both lol. 

Just kidding but I'm pretty sure these two will be very different sounding. My Blon should be here by the end of this week if I'm lucky so will be able to compare them soon.


----------



## mbwilson111

peter123 said:


> This is Head-fi, get both lol.



Of course this is the correct answer.


----------



## SciOC (Sep 16, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Of course this is the correct answer.


Yeah.  I just thought to myself, hey, I need to order some kz starlines because I'm running out of good ones so I'll stop on by this thread to see what's going on.

Spent $70 plus very likely $65 more for those tri i4's....  It adds up, but at least you get a lot of stuff.

Side question, did you get your DB3 yet?  Thoughts?


----------



## mbwilson111

SciOC said:


> Side question, did you get your DB3 yet? Thoughts?



I did and I have had it burning in at my desktop for a couple of days.  Because the C12 arrived one day later I have not had much chance to listen to the DB3.  So, I have only listened to a few songs but it sounded great to me.  That is all I can say for now.  I have not even used it yet with any of my daps.

... and THAT is the problem with ordering multiple iems.

...plus a few earbuds....


----------



## Tonymac136

Yep. A lot of my gear probably isn't even fully burnt in. I listen to a few tracks (the usual ones I use to assess) and then often put them to one side. I would particularly struggle to describe the sound of a TRN V80 as there is always something new, or just more impressive. Yet more arrives this week...


----------



## mbwilson111

Tonymac136 said:


> Yep. A lot of my gear probably isn't even fully burnt in. I listen to a few tracks (the usual ones I use to assess) and then often put them to one side. I would particularly struggle to describe the sound of a TRN V80 as there is always something new, or just more impressive. Yet more arrives this week...




What is wrong with us?  LOL


----------



## FastAndClean

it is called addiction


----------



## Tonymac136

I can't bear the thought that I am missing out on some ridiculously good moon on a stick £15 IEM that sounds like a £1000 IEM made of solid unobtanium and tuned by God himself (other deities available. Terms and conditions apply.)


----------



## SciOC (Sep 16, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> I can't bear the thought that I am missing out on some ridiculously good moon on a stick £15 IEM that sounds like a £1000 IEM made of solid unobtanium and tuned by God himself (other deities available. Terms and conditions apply.)


Yep, I'm back here after my hiatus of listening to expensive gear.  My impatience got the better of me since I really want them to have some time to perfect the IEM estat drivers that just came out.  I figure I can bide my time with chifi until a suitably tuned set comes out for me, or chifi completely dominates. I'm totally happy with my r6 pro, fearless S8f, RHA cl2 for now, as my expensive gear I use for comparison.

 If I can make it to December on those and chifi for variety,I can start dipping into next year's budget then rather than now.

Maybe I won't spend my yearly budget by the 1st of the year this year....

Right now I'm focused on finding a cheap bass cannon, with the bl03 and db3 being suitable candidates! Addiction is fun!


----------



## Tonymac136

The downside of course being the 1000s I've spent on audio gear over the last 25 years, the culmination of which being that I am listening to music right now using a mobile phone and £10.26 worth of IEM.


----------



## SciOC

Tonymac136 said:


> The downside of course being the 1000s I've spent on audio gear over the last 25 years, the culmination of which being that I am listening to music right now using a mobile phone and £10.26 worth of IEM.


Its all the same waste of time when it comes down to it.  Wasting time is all there's ever been, so why be monogamous with audio gear?


----------



## FastAndClean

SciOC said:


> Its all the same waste of time when it comes down to it.  Wasting time is all there's ever been, so why be monogamous with audio gear?


To stop wasting not only your time but also your money for things that you don't need


----------



## steviewonderbread

Tonymac136 said:


> I can't bear the thought that I am missing out on some ridiculously good moon on a stick £15 IEM that sounds like a £1000 IEM made of solid unobtanium and tuned by God himself (other deities available. Terms and conditions apply.)


something something MH755


----------



## SciOC (Sep 16, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> To stop wasting not only your time but also your money for things that you don't need


To what end?  It's ALL a waste of time.
Purpose is a construct of humanity.  In the end is there really a difference between listening to a $15 IEM, which is one of 20 pairs you own, on your phone versus one $1000 pair on a high end DAP if it makes you the same amount of happy/occupied?

That's my way of saying I just ordered the db3 as well because the grocery list was shorter than I expected.

Does it ever feel like a waste to actually burn in a $10-$20 pair to anyone else? It's taking up valuable burn in space.


----------



## Tonymac136

steviewonderbread said:


> something something MH755



Are these as good as the hype suggests? I'm eager to try them but worried about the billion fakes out there. How do they compare to what I already have?


----------



## lazner

SciOC said:


> Does it ever feel like a waste to actually burn in a $10-$20 pair to anyone else? It's taking up valuable burn in space.



It does.  It’s a thrill to order an exotic looking / sounding IEM beauty, especially a cheap one, but it’s also a relief to let her go... and free up some space, limit our listening choices only to the best we already have.


----------



## steviewonderbread

Tonymac136 said:


> Are these as good as the hype suggests? I'm eager to try them but worried about the billion fakes out there. How do they compare to what I already have?


I bought a pair from seller Kanoya on eBay as well as a recabled set here on Head-Fi. Their technicalities are solid, with great timbre, fully extended sub bass and no fatiguing treble spikes. The Blons (BL-03) are a pretty decent comparison but the Sonys are even smoother. For me the MH755 comfort isn't amazing unless you can wear them over-ear, and I have microphonic issues. And they ironically require quite a bit of juice even though they usually come with a little Bluetooth player. But I think everyone should have that type of budget benchmark in their collection.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 17, 2019)

lazner said:


> It does.  It’s a thrill to order an exotic looking / sounding IEM beauty, especially a cheap one, but it’s also a relief to let her go... and free up some space, limit our listening choices only to the best we already have.



...and here I sit enjoying Leonard Cohen with an $8 earbud ( NiceHCK B40) attached to mr Zishan DSD.

Some of you know how good this is.


----------



## Tonymac136

steviewonderbread said:


> ButI think everyone should have that type of budget benchmark in their collection.



Absolutely. Which is why I now have a pair coming from Kanoya to supplement my KZ ED9, Blon BL-01, and incoming KZ EDR1. Super budget ChiFi showdown time.


----------



## lazner

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and here I sit enjoying Leonard Cohen with an $8 earbud ( NichHCK B40) attached to mr Zishan DSD.
> 
> Some of you know how good this is.


It must sound pretty good. It’s awesome a good SQ became affordable.


----------



## mbwilson111

lazner said:


> It must sound pretty good. It’s awesome a good SQ became affordable.



It helps to have good music


----------



## lazner

mbwilson111 said:


> It helps to have good music


Absolutely. Just wanted to say the same thing,


----------



## lazner

Chinese IEM noob’s question: Is there an IEM from China that is comparable to Andromeda in SQ?


----------



## Makahl

lazner said:


> Chinese IEM noob’s question: Is there an IEM from China that is comparable to Andromeda in SQ?



"Budget" I'd say Audiosense T800 (there are some comparisons to CA Andromeda on Audiosense's thread btw) then you have TOTL qdc offerings that seem solid as well but pricier.
https://crinacle.com/ranking-list/


----------



## lazner

Makahl said:


> "Budget" I'd say Audiosense T800 (there are some comparisons to CA Andromeda on Audiosense's thread btw) then you have TOTL qdc offerings that seem solid as well but pricier.
> https://crinacle.com/ranking-list/


Cool. Thanks a lot! Might give the T800 a try.


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> To what end?  It's ALL a waste of time.
> Purpose is a construct of humanity.  In the end is there really a difference between listening to a $15 IEM, which is one of 20 pairs you own, on your phone versus one $1000 pair on a high end DAP if it makes you the same amount of happy/occupied?
> 
> That's my way of saying I just ordered the db3 as well because the grocery list was shorter than I expected.
> ...



There is no spoon. We’re all living in the Matrix anyways lol


----------



## snip3r77

Makahl said:


> "Budget" I'd say Audiosense T800 (there are some comparisons to CA Andromeda on Audiosense's thread btw) then you have TOTL qdc offerings that seem solid as well but pricier.
> https://crinacle.com/ranking-list/



I read from audiosense thread that a lot of tweaking are required
Cables , filters etc

Also be careful of such list . Most of it is inaccurate


----------



## Cevisi

snip3r77 said:


> I read from audiosense thread that a lot of tweaking are required
> Cables , filters etc
> 
> Also be careful of such list . Most of it is inaccurate


No there are no tweaks needed its good to go if you are not treble sensitiv


----------



## lazner

Thanks a lot guys for the recommendations. I will try to listen to Audiosense T800 or possibly Fearless Audio Roland. Should be very good with the electrostatic drivers, probably exceeding Andromedas in SQ, while matching them in price.


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> I read from audiosense thread that a lot of tweaking are required
> Cables , filters etc



Nah, that stuff isn’t required. It’s just basic tweaking, like putting upgrade cables or tip rolling KZs etc.

When used with a quality source, they sound awesome as-is.

Of course, if someone is treble sensitive or not used to sensitive/highly resolving IEMs they might not like them.


----------



## ozziecook

lazner said:


> Chinese IEM noob’s question: Is there an IEM from China that is comparable to Andromeda in SQ?


Plenty. It’s a question of what you believe and how much you can separate reality from hype. Don’t put too much faith in graphs and other’s opinions. 
But a better question would be is there an iem from China that is as enjoyable (or more so).


----------



## snip3r77

ozziecook said:


> Plenty. It’s a question of what you believe and how much you can separate reality from hype. Don’t put too much faith in graphs and other’s opinions.
> But a better question would be is there an iem from China that is as enjoyable (or more so).


There’s a chance also that after buying X number of chifi , we might be better off buying just a branded Y iem.


----------



## DynamicEars

snip3r77 said:


> There’s a chance also that after buying X number of chifi , we might be better off buying just a branded Y iem.



I agree. There are good chifis, there are bad chifis. Same with branded iems, there are good ones, there are bad ones (aka overprice ones)


----------



## SciOC

lazner said:


> Thanks a lot guys for the recommendations. I will try to listen to Audiosense T800 or possibly Fearless Audio Roland. Should be very good with the electrostatic drivers, probably exceeding Andromedas in SQ, while matching them in price.


Fearless s6rui and S8f are both better than standard issue Andromeda in my opinion.  I don't know if I'd jump on the Roland bandwagon yet, the S8f is a very solid IEM.  If you MUST have that dynamic driver bass impact and the latest tech, then go ahead, but I don't think the sounds signature is very similar to the Andromeda like the s6 or s8 is.


----------



## lazner

SciOC said:


> Fearless s6rui and S8f are both better than standard issue Andromeda in my opinion.  I don't know if I'd jump on the Roland bandwagon yet, the S8f is a very solid IEM.  If you MUST have that dynamic driver bass impact and the latest tech, then go ahead, but I don't think the sounds signature is very similar to the Andromeda like the s6 or s8 is.


Cool, thanks for another suggestion to my Chinese IEM exploration list.


----------



## baskingshark

Hi this is my amateur review on the Hisenior B5+ IEM:  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-b5.23688/reviews#review-22637

TL;DR - it is a very midcentric IEM, so it is excellent for vocals, acoustic, jazz genres (which are the usual genres I listen to). Basshead and trebleheads stay away (unless you wanna consider EQ). EDM lovers also won't enjoy it I feel. If you know what genres and sound signature this IEM shines with, then it is worth a punt.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Hi this is my amateur review on the Hisenior B5+ IEM:  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-b5.23688/reviews#review-22637
> 
> TL;DR - it is a very midcentric IEM, so it is excellent for vocals, acoustic, jazz genres (which are the usual genres I listen to). Basshead and trebleheads stay away (unless you wanna consider EQ). EDM lovers also won't enjoy it I feel. If you know what genres and sound signature this IEM shines with, then it is worth a punt.



believe it or not, every your description about iems more or less are match my impressions, and you have honest unbiased review. Keep it up! B5+ is more like the BA version (or more expensive version) of tinaudio T2.


----------



## ozziecook

snip3r77 said:


> There’s a chance also that after buying X number of chifi , we might be better off buying just a branded Y iem.


Of course. There are no guarantees in anything. Including the fact that a branded iem is any better. Or even if it is, that you’re search for the holy grail is over.

The sad fact is, most people here don’t stop at one branded IEM any more than a cheap Chinese one. 
Look at the amount of times you see an Andromeda for sale, or any other equivalently priced Iem, and you’re left wondering if this hobby is less about the music or finding the ‘best’ iem/SQ and more about the process, the obsession and the discussion. Which of course is fine (if you can afford it and you accept you’re hooked into something else entirely). 

I could tell you of two IEMs I have that to me sound as good as, or better than, any £1000 plus IEMs I’ve heard/owned, but it would be pointless. You probably wouldn’t agree and It would take the fun away wouldn’t it?


----------



## DynamicEars

ozziecook said:


> Of course. There are no guarantees in anything. Including the fact that a branded iem is any better. Or even if it is, that you’re search for the holy grail is over.
> 
> The sad fact is, most people here don’t stop at one branded IEM any more than a cheap Chinese one.
> Look at the amount of times you see an Andromeda for sale, or any other equivalently priced Iem, and you’re left wondering if this hobby is less about the music or finding the ‘best’ iem/SQ and more about the process, the obsession and the discussion. Which of course is fine (if you can afford it and you accept you’re hooked into something else entirely).
> ...



very true!

I have to admit, sometimes i cant stop listening to the iems, not to the music, obsession to listen to what these iems can offer, where is the strength point, what is their cons, how is the soundstage etc, more like busy auditioning rather than enjoying the music and always found something missing. Its an addiction.


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> Hi this is my amateur review on the Hisenior B5+ IEM:  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-b5.23688/reviews#review-22637
> 
> TL;DR - it is a very midcentric IEM, so it is excellent for vocals, acoustic, jazz genres (which are the usual genres I listen to). Basshead and trebleheads stay away (unless you wanna consider EQ). EDM lovers also won't enjoy it I feel. If you know what genres and sound signature this IEM shines with, then it is worth a punt.


Great review, I love my B5+, it is so musical and cozy sounding, so rare those days, the interesting thing is that my HQ10 sound very similar, even fuller and with more bass but will be congested for some


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> Great review, I love my B5+, it is so musical and cozy sounding, so rare those days, the interesting thing is that my HQ10 sound very similar, even fuller and with more bass but will be congested for some



Thanks for your recommendation on the Hisenior B5+, I got it based on yours and @loomisjohnson 's reviews. It's a keeper for me. I can understand that others who have different music preferences/genres may not like it though.


----------



## SoundChoice

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for your recommendation on the Hisenior B5+, I got it based on yours and @loomisjohnson 's reviews. It's a keeper for me. I can understand that others who have different music preferences/genres may not like it though.



Given it’s good for mids (vocals) and has good isolation, will it be your new go-to for stage?


----------



## Pablovi

ozziecook said:


> Of course. There are no guarantees in anything. Including the fact that a branded iem is any better. Or even if it is, that you’re search for the holy grail is over.
> 
> The sad fact is, most people here don’t stop at one branded IEM any more than a cheap Chinese one.
> Look at the amount of times you see an Andromeda for sale, or any other equivalently priced Iem, and you’re left wondering if this hobby is less about the music or finding the ‘best’ iem/SQ and more about the process, the obsession and the discussion. Which of course is fine (if you can afford it and you accept you’re hooked into something else entirely).
> ...



Yeah, this hobby is not about music at all. It’s about gear.

If it were about music you’d buy the best you can afford and be done with it, for years, until it dies, or some new technology comes out, etc... 

I’m not an audiophile, I like music, and I like good sound quality, but I’m going to spend what I can and I’m willing to spend, not a penny more, that’s why I like to try budget gear, like this ChiFi IEMs, Yeah, maybe some other IEM sound better, but not at a price I can afford and I’m willing to spend. 

Yeah, I bought a very expensive DAP Sony NW-WM1A, but I bought it because it was cheaper here, about half the price new. But just because I bought that, I’m not going to start spending $500+ USD to get “better” IEMs, when the ones I’ve got are enough for me. I don’t get the need to buy something “better” all the time. 

I haven’t bought audio equipment in 9 years till a week ago. And the one I’ve got form 2010 is a budget home system, I’ve got the least expensive Rotel pre-amp combo(RB06-RC06), the second least expensive B&W monitors 685, the cheapest at the time Music server and cd ripper in one, Olive 03HD($1,000 USD), and the most expensive thing is my turntable Music Hall MMF-5.1 SE (€1,500). And I haven’t changed that in 9 years, and don’t plan to, until it stops working. 

I bought the DAP and the IEMs, because I resurrected my old Minidisc, and I love it, I think the SQ is enough for me, and I love to record to it, not just transfer music, but record, in real time, but carrying around 10-20 discs is not ideal, so I begun searching for a portable player, I was going to buy a regular Sony A55, or wait for the Sony A105, but reading I learned the WM1A was much better than my iPhone 8+, unlike the other 2, and since it was $640 USD, I bought it. And then I have people telling me those IEMs won’t be good enough for the DAP.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 17, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> There’s a chance also that after buying X number of chifi , we might be better off buying just a branded Y iem.



Possible but in my experience not true. My Sennheiser IE60 cost about the same as all my other IEMs put together. My Blon BL-03 are just downright better than the Senns, but also my BL-01s (better treble and better resolved if smaller soundstage), T2 (better treble and more detail) and Semkarch (better bass) all have characteristics that are an improvement on the Senns. Given the choice of selling those 4 or the Senn it would be a no brainer.

That's not to say that I'm touting the Senn as the best cheapish branded IEM, I'm sure there are far better for the £100 ish that they now cost. But the brand isn't a guarantee of a great sound, any more than a noname Chinese IEM for a quarter of the price is guaranteed to be terrible.


----------



## baskingshark

ozziecook said:


> I could tell you of two IEMs I have that to me sound as good as, or better than, any £1000 plus IEMs I’ve heard/owned, but it would be pointless. You probably wouldn’t agree and It would take the fun away wouldn’t it?



Pray tell, what are these 2 holy grail IEMs that are as good as a 1K IEM???
You've perked my curosity!! No doubt our music preferences and hearing are subjective, but I'm nevertheless very interested in your opinion and impressions!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

What hatched first NiceHCK EP10 or Blon BL01?

Which is better?


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> I could tell you of two IEMs I have that to me sound as good as, or better than, any £1000 plus IEMs I’ve heard/owned, but it would be pointless. You probably wouldn’t agree and It would take the fun away wouldn’t it?





baskingshark said:


> Pray tell, what are these 2 holy grail IEMs that are as good as a 1K IEM???
> You've perked my curosity!! No doubt our music preferences and hearing are subjective, but I'm nevertheless very interested in your opinion and impressions!



Yes, I think there is information that needs to be shared... however subjective it is.


----------



## DynamicEars

Should i go for v90 as well to compare it directly with kz zsx? Damn i just have zsx for 1 day

And BLON BL-03 just shipped today

And spring 1 can be arrived next week

Too much sins recently


----------



## mbwilson111

DynamicEars said:


> Should i go for v90 as well to compare it directly with kz zsx? Damn i just have zsx for 1 day
> 
> And BLON BL-03 just shipped today
> 
> ...



I know.  I feel overwhelmed.  Sometimes when I cannot decide which to put in my ears,  I end up sitting in silence.


----------



## Light - Man

mbwilson111 said:


> I know.  I feel overwhelmed.  Sometimes when I cannot decide which to put in my ears,  *I end up sitting in silence.*


Sounds like a very good idea to me and way-way cheaper than buying more gear that the Panda would likely trip over!


----------



## mbwilson111

Light - Man said:


> Sounds like a very good idea to me and way-way cheaper than buying more gear that the Panda would likely trip over!




I have literally tripped over HIS gear!


----------



## ozziecook

baskingshark said:


> Pray tell, what are these 2 holy grail IEMs that are as good as a 1K IEM???
> You've perked my curosity!! No doubt our music preferences and hearing are subjective, but I'm nevertheless very interested in your opinion and impressions!


I see. 
Well nothing is finite, and there are loads of variables incl mood, expectation and ear health - which can work both negatively and positively. Plus there is stage of burn-in (if you believe in it), tips and cables (if you believe in that too). 
But for me, the best Chinese sub $100 is NiceHCK M6 (with ISN C16 cable). Full, lush, yet transparent. Detailed, coherent and fun. Great stage and depth/layering. Up there with the very best I’ve heard. But I ain’t technical. No graphs to prove anything. Just an opinion. It’s what I’m hearing.
Then there’s a non-Chinese: IMR Zenith R1. Mwilson will verify how good this is. As will hubby. It’s not cheap but I got it for less than £200. And again it hits way up to £1000 plus. Comparable with Empire Ears at £2000 plus. 
These, together with the ones we’re all discussing at the moment (Blon 03, Semkarch etc) are all you need. 
Only of course, they aren’t.


----------



## ozziecook

Light - Man said:


> Sounds like a very good idea to me and way-way cheaper than buying more gear that the Panda would likely trip over!





mbwilson111 said:


> I know.  I feel overwhelmed.  Sometimes when I cannot decide which to put in my ears,  I end up sitting in silence.



The Sounds of Silence?


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> The Sounds of Silence?



I like silence sometimes... in fact, I need it.


----------



## Makahl

snip3r77 said:


> I read from audiosense thread that a lot of tweaking are required
> Cables , filters etc
> Also be careful of such list . Most of it is inaccurate



Well, that's just some names off the top of my head since Andromeda is all BA and "reference" sounding and T800 and qdc seem "spot-on" for this kind of sound with good layering, stage, fast dynamics, etc... About the list was just to make my point about the qdc but ofc we're now totally into the realm of subjectivity: musical taste, ear canals, bone structure, personal listening habits, source, everything will contribute to differing experiences for different individual.


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> I like silence sometimes... in fact, I need it.


Is that a steely kinda silence? Or does it have a nice smooth feel to it? Haha.


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> Is that a steely kinda silence? Or does it have a nice smooth feel to it? Haha.



Depends on my mood


----------



## chinmie

ozziecook said:


> The Sounds of Silence?



for me (and perhaps some other members here), the sound of silence is the sound of a really mild ringing in the ears


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> for me (and perhaps some other members here), the sound of silence is the sound of a really mild ringing in the ears



In that case I would have to at least have some light music in the background.  I cannot have things stuck in my ears all the time.


----------



## DynamicEars

DynamicEars said:


> Should i go for v90 as well to compare it directly with kz zsx? Damn i just have zsx for 1 day
> 
> And BLON BL-03 just shipped today
> 
> ...



crazy update, just pulled the trigger on V90, i might sell one of them later (but usually in the end i just store them in cupboard). OMG just 1 day after received ZSX, i ordered V90. If i dont reply to this head-fi again, probably my wife has killed me.


----------



## Pablovi

ozziecook said:


> I see.
> Well nothing is finite, and there are loads of variables incl mood, expectation and ear health - which can work both negatively and positively. Plus there is stage of burn-in (if you believe in it), tips and cables (if you believe in that too).
> But for me, the best Chinese sub $100 is NiceHCK M6 (with ISN C16 cable). Full, lush, yet transparent. Detailed, coherent and fun. Great stage and depth/layering. Up there with the very best I’ve heard. But I ain’t technical. No graphs to prove anything. Just an opinion. It’s what I’m hearing.
> Then there’s a non-Chinese: IMR Zenith R1. Mwilson will verify how good this is. As will hubby. It’s not cheap but I got it for less than £200. And again it hits way up to £1000 plus. Comparable with Empire Ears at £2000 plus.
> ...




You seem to know a lot about Chinese IEMs, can I ask for a recommendation?

Is there anything quite as good as the Tin HiFi P1, ok that price range, that’s easier to drive? Apparently my Sony WM1A can’t drive it well enough without an external amp. 
Or the best sub $200 Chinese or non Chinese IEM? 

Thanks!


----------



## DynamicEars

Pablovi said:


> You seem to know a lot about Chinese IEMs, can I ask for a recommendation?
> 
> Is there anything quite as good as the Tin HiFi P1, ok that price range, that’s easier to drive? Apparently my Sony WM1A can’t drive it well enough without an external amp.
> Or the best sub $200 Chinese or non Chinese IEM?
> ...



will be easier if you also mention what sound signature do you prefer also.. balance?, slightly v shaped? deep v shaped? U shaped? dead flat? etc.. and maybe specifically what are you looking in an iem.


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What hatched first NiceHCK EP10 or Blon BL01?
> 
> Which is better?



The NiceHck was first. A lot of people suggest it might be the same. The 01 has different sensitivity though. Not heard the NiceHck but the 01 is great for the money.


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> In that case I would have to at least have some light music in the background.  I cannot have things stuck in my ears all the time.



i have embraced it 
funny thing is, i have been listening to the MT100 almost exclusively this last few days, and i think the ringing seems to drop/lessened, to the point similar to the lower level of ringing when i stop using earphones for a few days. 

when an earphone makes the ringing louder after a couple of days use, that's an indication of some spikes on the frequency. 
if it's powerful enough to make the ringing worse after only an hour (or maybe two) of use, i usually stop using such earphones or get rid of it


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> i have been listening to the MT100 almost exclusively



Stop talking about the MT100.  I have been told I cannot have it.  I told him you said I should have it and he said "get lost."  How rude!

So, I am looking at this....

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000156169067.htm


----------



## Luis1316

snip3r77 said:


> I read from audiosense thread that a lot of tweaking are required
> Cables , filters etc
> 
> Also be careful of such list . Most of it is inaccurate



It's definitely not bad out of the box. In my case i was just a little overwhelmed by the highs, they're really quite bright, but it was not the bad kind of brightness, and i could feel that they had a great potential. So i have been reading through the whole Audiosense thread about how people have been easily tweeking these IEMs and i got just curious about filters, but after trying several of them (white, green, brown, the stock one is grey) i decided that i couldn't let the details from the stock filters go, so i just kept them as they were. I just realized that i only needed to use a nice copper cable and some tips that can get the treble a little bit smoother (i'm settled right now on Ostry 100 tips, which gets some of the "Ssh" sounds from the treble; people also have been liking the jvc spiral dots++). 
I think i have been spoiled a lot by the amount of details the T800 have been giving me; from time to time when i try other iems i just start thinking "hey, where is that instrument that should be making X sound at the background?".


----------



## ozziecook (Sep 17, 2019)

Pablovi said:


> You seem to know a lot about Chinese IEMs, can I ask for a recommendation?
> 
> Is there anything quite as good as the Tin HiFi P1, ok that price range, that’s easier to drive? Apparently my Sony WM1A can’t drive it well enough without an external amp.
> Or the best sub $200 Chinese or non Chinese IEM?
> ...


I know squat about Chinese IEMs compared to many here.
But you’ll need to define what you like rather than just saying what’s good, ‘best’ or ‘better than’. For instance, I’ve heard the P1 and wasn’t overly struck...but you may like it.
I’m not a lover of nine tails either, tho many are. I appreciate it’s decent, detailed and flexible but I found it too dainty and prefer others with a larger immersive soundstage, a bigger overall sound. I like a rich velvety bass, buttery mids and a spacey sparkle to the highs...Detail but not to the point of being analytical or dry. (And the only ‘Steely’ sounds I like involve the word ‘Dan’ 
So you’ll need to define your preferences.

By the way, I’ve already kinda given you my recommendations haven’t I - but you may not like them?


----------



## Pablovi

DynamicEars said:


> will be easier if you also mention what sound signature do you prefer also.. balance?, slightly v shaped? deep v shaped? U shaped? dead flat? etc.. and maybe specifically what are you looking in an iem.





ozziecook said:


> I know squat about Chinese IEMs compared to many here.
> But you’ll need to define what you like rather than just saying what’s good, ‘best’ or ‘better than’. For instance, I’ve heard the P1 and wasn’t overly struck...but you may like it.
> I’m not a lover of nine tails either, tho many are. I appreciate it’s decent, detailed and flexible but I found it too dainty and prefer others with a larger immersive soundstage, a bigger overall sound. I like a rich velvety bass, buttery mids and a spacey sparkle to the highs...Detail but not to the point of being analytical or dry. (And the only ‘Steely’ sounds I like involve the word ‘Dan’
> So you’ll need to define your preferences.
> ...



Thanks! 

Well, I understand, but the thing is, I really don’t know what those terms and descriptions are or what they mean. 

All I’ve heard is 3 IEMs, first the KZ AS10, and I like it, then Tin Hifi T3, and I like that one more, and then the P1, which I like the most, but I click not describe why or “how” they sound.

But thanks anyway.


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for your recommendation on the Hisenior B5+, I got it based on yours and @loomisjohnson 's reviews. It's a keeper for me. I can understand that others who have different music preferences/genres may not like it though.


with heavy music they are not very good, they lack meat in the low bass, that is the only weak point for me, if they had the T800 bass oh my


----------



## HungryPanda

I love all anything that makes me enjoy and appreciate music, chi-fi or western overpriced that do the job are ok with me and many do and some disappoint


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Pablovi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well, I understand, but the thing is, I really don’t know what those terms and descriptions are or what they mean.
> 
> ...



You can check out VSonic VS7. Balanced, large soundstage, and very full mids. Timbre is natural as well. They're not deadflat but not colored to my ears. Also, YMMV but I find them bang for buck.


----------



## paulindss

Tonymac136 said:


> The NiceHck was first. A lot of people suggest it might be the same. The 01 has different sensitivity though. Not heard the NiceHck but the 01 is great for the money.



I have both, they are definitely not the same.

The ep10 sounds like a 13$ iem, nice tonality, overly slow transients. The blon sounds like a 100$.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is There any other iem that is under 200 usd that can compete with the peacockaudio p1 in terms of looks? I want to buy it purely by its looks but dont want to spend that much on only the looks.


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> Is There any other iem that is under 200 usd that can compete with the peacockaudio p1 in terms of looks? I want to buy it purely by its looks but dont want to spend that much on only the looks.


Hisenior B5+


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I don't know if we're allowed to post this guy, so feel free to delete this post, but BGGAR has just released a video "Budget Top 5 Chifi (let's do this)."



He seems to have both fans and detractors here. He starts right-off-the-bat disqualifying the BLON BL-03 for fit issues, and also the CNT-1 for not being available. So I dunno, he might have trouble fitting in on this thread!

I'm going to watch the video and see what he says. I think he was right in the past about the ZS-10 Pro and the V80.


----------



## FastAndClean

he says nothing in this video


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Okay, I guess you just saved me from watching it.


----------



## Tonymac136

Started watching it and got bored. By all means pick up on the fit issue of the Blon but discounting it out of hand is just silly. Also I don't really want to see a democratic vote. I want subjective opinions.


----------



## zachmal (Sep 17, 2019)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I don't know if we're allowed to post this guy, so feel free to delete this post, but BGGAR has just released a video "Budget Top 5 Chifi (let's do this)."
> 
> [snip]



is he part of being banned as well ?

how exactly are we supposed to form a conclusive picture what might be the best fit for us if a large part outside of head fi is being blocked from the discussion (the more differing views, input, opinions, infos - the better, right ?) and thus we're only able to discuss in a limited manner ?

feels a bit like China and the great wall ...

Anyway - the TRN V90 are pretty awesome !

detailed, warm, not too peaky or bright, decent amount of bass

waiting to get an upgrade cable to listen to them with it.

I've long time hesitated to get TRN IEMs due to the several times already mentioned QC issues but perhaps those aren't so excessive like I imagined (and limited to older and cheaper models)


----------



## goms80

Hello, I'm looking for an EMI/headset with detailed and neutral sound signature. In the price range $100, can I find some with great audio quality? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

zachmal said:


> is he part of being banned as well ?
> 
> how exactly are we supposed to form a conclusive picture what might be the best fit for us if a large part outside of head fi is being blocked from the discussion (the more differing views, input, opinions, infos - the better, right ?) and thus we're only able to discuss in a limited manner ?
> 
> ...



Ha ha, no I was just being cautious, since Youtube reviewers can be polarizing. I don't know of any rules preventing posting.

The V90 is being rated highly, and I kinda wish I had taken a chance on it during the sale at the end of August. I don't remember what it was going for then. But you should trust your instinct - I had a good experience with the V80, and was ready to try the V90.


----------



## snip3r77

zachmal said:


> is he part of being banned as well ?
> 
> how exactly are we supposed to form a conclusive picture what might be the best fit for us if a large part outside of head fi is being blocked from the discussion (the more differing views, input, opinions, infos - the better, right ?) and thus we're only able to discuss in a limited manner ?
> 
> ...


Seems like v90 is the champ for this era. Choo choo


----------



## silverfishla

I’m not joining any more hype trains....until this one comes out.  NF Audio single Dynamic.  Sounded great to my ears and under $200 (said the guy at the audio show).  Liked it better than the Kanas’s tuned towards their flagship.  Warm lush with detail.  And...it was very pretty.  Don’t know what it’s called, don’t know when it’ll come out.  Don’t know much...but I know I looove you!!!!  Sung with giant mole on head.


----------



## jant71

^ Called the NA1  I read less than 1000Yuan so that is $141 as of today. Seems like it is at the Spring 1 $130-ish but what will that be for domestic and higher on Ali and Penon and such?? We'll see 

I'm liking the color of the DK-2001...



Just don't need that big adapt a plug. Hope there is a standard cable version.


----------



## 1clearhead

silverfishla said:


> I’m not joining any more hype trains....until this one comes out.  NF Audio single Dynamic.  Sounded great to my ears and under $200 (said the guy at the audio show).  Liked it better than the Kanas’s tuned towards their flagship.  Warm lush with detail.  And...it was very pretty.  Don’t know what it’s called, don’t know when it’ll come out.  Don’t know much...but I know I looove you!!!!  Sung with giant mole on head.


Haha! At first, I had to do a "double-take"!  ...I thought it was the ZSX under a different name!


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 17, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> Is There any other iem that is under 200 usd that can compete with the peacockaudio p1 in terms of looks? I want to buy it purely by its looks but dont want to spend that much on only the looks.



Hisenior B5+ can be customized in terms of shell colours and they have some psychedlic colours available.
But tuning is not for everyone, very midcentric. I saw it on sale yesterday on AE ~ $83 USD (if u follow them on AE).

The Guideray Gr-I also has some nice psychedelic colours too, apparently their shells are all handmade and you can choose the colouring. Retailing ~ $50 USD ish. Very few reviews though.



goms80 said:


> Hello, I'm looking for an EMI/headset with detailed and neutral sound signature. In the price range $100, can I find some with great audio quality? Thanks in advance.



Maybe u can try the ****, retails about 16 - 17 USD. It is an affordable entry level IEM IMHO.
I read good things about the Tin HIFI T2 but I haven't heard it, maybe the others can advise.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 17, 2019)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> BGGAR has just released a video "Budget Top 5 Chifi (let's do this)."
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to watch the video and see what he says. I think he was right in the past about the ZS-10 Pro and the V80.



He might be right about them but if he doesn't listen to them weekly or even monthly it's a moot point. I prefer reviewers who use their stuff.


----------



## goms80 (Sep 17, 2019)

I think I made a good buy, a few days ago I bought it. Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## 1clearhead

FastAndClean said:


> they are fast and clean


Okay, you got me sold on the BLON BL03! I give up! ...I couldn't resist anymore!

They should be at my doorstep by 3 days!


----------



## AudioNoob

If anybody wants my blon, pm me an offer(I'm in the US) it is too bass forward for me. I also have a tri i4 and an etymotic hf5 in case you want a panoply of iems


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> Okay, you got me sold on the BLON BL03! I give up! ...I couldn't resist anymore!
> 
> They should be at my doorstep by 3 days!


Await your review 
I heard it’s close to Oxgen


----------



## CoiL

silverfishla said:


> I’m not joining any more hype trains....until this one comes out.  NF Audio single Dynamic.  Sounded great to my ears and under $200 (said the guy at the audio show).  Liked it better than the Kanas’s tuned towards their flagship.  Warm lush with detail.  And...it was very pretty.  Don’t know what it’s called, don’t know when it’ll come out.  Don’t know much...but I know I looove you!!!!  Sung with giant mole on head.


THIS is interesting! Waiting up for it! 
NF Audio NA1 (as *N*ot *A*vailable *one*, yet) ? 


snip3r77 said:


> Await your review
> I heard it’s close to Oxgen


It`s very close tuning by the graphs but I`m still not certain about it using same driver.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Sep 18, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Hisenior B5+ can be customized in terms of shell colours and they have some psychedlic colours available.
> But tuning is not for everyone, very midcentric. I saw it on sale yesterday on AE ~ $83 USD (if u follow them on AE).
> 
> The Guideray Gr-I also has some nice psychedelic colours too, apparently their shells are all handmade and you can choose the colouring. Retailing ~ $50 USD ish. Very few reviews though.


The guideray looks nice.
7hz i77 looks  nice 120 usd


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> I give all the credit to @peter123, they are really a steal for the A6mini version at such a low price!



One of my colleagues in our Shanghai office will buy one for me to pick up the next time I go there. If it's even close to the full featured A6 original it'll be perfect for use when out and about for that price


----------



## alvinlim2010

peter123 said:


> One of my colleagues in our Shanghai office will buy one for me to pick up the next time I go there. If it's even close to the full featured A6 original it'll be perfect for use when out and about for that price


Will be waiting for your impressions! I'm hoping to get it at 11/11


----------



## peter123

alvinlim2010 said:


> Will be waiting for your impressions! I'm hoping to get it at 11/11



I will most likely get my pair a few days before that the way things looks right now.


----------



## thejoker13

peter123 said:


> One of my colleagues in our Shanghai office will buy one for me to pick up the next time I go there. If it's even close to the full featured A6 original it'll be perfect for use when out and about for that price


I'm really curious about the mini too, and would love it as a travel/beater iem, if it's similar to the A6. My main concern is the lack of the 4 BA's, as the mids and treble on the A6 are my favorite part, and that's what the BA's are responsible for. I'm skeptical that they can replicate those frequencies without the BA's. I look forward to your thoughts on them Peter!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is there anyone that has the PeacockAudio P1 and the Audiosense T800? Are their sizes similar? judging by pictures they seem to have the same form at least.


----------



## tomscy2000

silverfishla said:


> I’m not joining any more hype trains....until this one comes out.  NF Audio single Dynamic.  Sounded great to my ears and under $200 (said the guy at the audio show).  Liked it better than the Kanas’s tuned towards their flagship.  Warm lush with detail.  And...it was very pretty.  Don’t know what it’s called, don’t know when it’ll come out.  Don’t know much...but I know I looove you!!!!  Sung with giant mole on head.



Looking forward to the NA1 as well.



jant71 said:


> ^ Called the NA1  I read less than 1000Yuan so that is $141 as of today. Seems like it is at the Spring 1 $130-ish but what will that be for domestic and higher on Ali and Penon and such?? We'll see
> 
> I'm liking the color of the DK-2001... Just don't need that big adapt a plug. Hope there is a standard cable version.



I think it was on preorder for 899 CNY and retail is 999 CNY --- good price regardless.

I think they're going full force with that modular plug. I have suggested to them that they provide an option for a standard cable, but ultimately it is not my opinion that matters, but the Chinese audiophiles', and they want modularity.


----------



## peter123

thejoker13 said:


> I'm really curious about the mini too, and would love it as a travel/beater iem, if it's similar to the A6. My main concern is the lack of the 4 BA's, as the mids and treble on the A6 are my favorite part, and that's what the BA's are responsible for. I'm skeptical that they can replicate those frequencies without the BA's. I look forward to your thoughts on them Peter!



Hey,
May I ask what your favorite setting is for the MaGaosi DQ4? 

I unexpectedly got one today  

They sure look beautiful:


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Sep 18, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Hey,
> May I ask what your favorite setting is for the MaGaosi DQ4?
> 
> I unexpectedly got one today
> ...



Where did you get it from and how? Lol I am in AE hell right now over those things. I ordered em a month ago, and they are still not shipped as they don't exist and no stock remains, but hey we keep your money until Nov2.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Hey,
> May I ask what your favorite setting is for the MaGaosi DQ4?
> 
> I unexpectedly got one today
> ...


Congrats! You are the proud owner of No.0097 

Yours looks like "piano black". ...Nice!

Here are my favorite tuning...

*4 OPTION TUNING SWITCH:*
Magaosi DQ4
1. High Resolution                             Third favorite
2. Enhanced Low Frequency             Fourth favorite
3. Enhanced Voice                             Second favorite
4. Enhanced Sense of Atmosphere    My favorite


-Clear


----------



## peter123

BadReligionPunk said:


> Where did you get it from and how? Lol I am in AE hell right now over those things. I ordered em a month ago, and they are still not shipped as they don't exist and no stock remains, but hey we keep your money until Nov2.



They're a review unit from Penon Audio.


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Congrats! You are the proud owner of No.0097
> 
> Yours looks like "piano black". ...Nice!
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing!

I've spent the whole day with the A6 in my ears at work today so when I first put the DQ4 in my ears they sounded a bit weird to me. They sure are very different sounding from each other. 

After a first extremely short listening to each setting I settled on the High resolution mode so will move on from there


----------



## thejoker13

peter123 said:


> Hey,
> May I ask what your favorite setting is for the MaGaosi DQ4?
> 
> I unexpectedly got one today
> ...


Congrats Peter, I hope you like them! I listen to them in high resolution mode. They're VERY tip dependant and also a little bit tricky to get the perfect fit. I really, really liked them until I got the A6, but now it's hard to give them much ear time. The A6 changed the game for me, lol.


----------



## kkazakov

peter123 said:


> Hey,
> May I ask what your favorite setting is for the MaGaosi DQ4?
> 
> I unexpectedly got one today
> ...




I got one few days ago. Couldn't get used to the form / fit somewhat and the cable. Besides that, the sound was nothing phenomenal, both my P1 and KXXS sounded better to my ears. Ended up selling these at less than 1/2 of the price. Someone else will enjoy them


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 18, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I've spent the whole day with the A6 in my ears at work today so when I first put the DQ4 in my ears they sounded a bit weird to me. They sure are very different sounding from each other.
> 
> After a first extremely short listening to each setting I settled on the High resolution mode so will move on from there


Give them some time to burn in and get them settled. They really are well made especially in the tuning department, which does a pretty good job in setting different tuning moods. I still use them occasionally besides having many others in my possession. I think these are quite good and competitive for their price, a Magaosi product well done, IMHO.


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> Is there anyone that has the PeacockAudio P1 and the Audiosense T800? Are their sizes similar? judging by pictures they seem to have the same form at least.


I see you buy alotnof low fi mid fi stuff why not get a totl instead of 10 iems you are not happy whit


----------



## Tonymac136

Cevisi said:


> I see you buy alotnof low fi mid fi stuff why not get a totl instead of 10 iems you are not happy whit



Why not? I can spend 30 on an IEM and next week do it again. If I spend 300 on one it is ten weeks saving. If I'm not happy the risk is massive. Also, diminishing returns. No 300 IEM is 10 times as good as a good 30 one. Sure, when I find a promising end game I will have an expensive IEM. But for now it is all about the discovery. I have a 1500 hi fi setup and a couple of pairs of fair priced cans for the end game.


----------



## SciOC

Cevisi said:


> I see you buy alotnof low fi mid fi stuff why not get a totl instead of 10 iems you are not happy whit


Also, that's not how obsessive compulsive disorder works!

A lot of the fun is researching, ordering, inspection and comparison of different IEMs.  That's what makes us hobbyists.  

Do you realize how many times per day I open penon/linsoul/Ali?

I like having some TOTL great but it's really fun to consider some gear as disposable and not as a investment.


----------



## thejoker13

kkazakov said:


> I got one few days ago. Couldn't get used to the form / fit somewhat and the cable. Besides that, the sound was nothing phenomenal, both my P1 and KXXS sounded better to my ears. Ended up selling these at less than 1/2 of the price. Someone else will enjoy them


What source did you use them with?


----------



## kkazakov

thejoker13 said:


> What source did you use them with?



AK SR15 mostly, but tried them with iFi micro and Loxjie P20, not much improvement whatsoever..


----------



## thejoker13

kkazakov said:


> AK SR15 mostly, but tried them with iFi micro and Loxjie P20, not much improvement whatsoever..


Okay, it definitely wasn't your sources then, lol. I believe fitment is probably the biggest differential between people's impressions. I had 2 friends of mine audition them, and one absolutely loved them and immediately ordered a pair, and the other one hated them. I noticed my sending buddy couldn't get them to fit right as he has pretty small ear canals. For me, they're very detailed and great to listen to at low volumes and that's why I enjoy them so much I guess. Some gear makes me feel like I need to keep turning up the volume to enjoy them, while the DQ4 was the exact opposite for me.


----------



## kkazakov

thejoker13 said:


> Okay, it definitely wasn't your sources then, lol. I believe fitment is probably the biggest differential between people's impressions. I had 2 friends of mine audition them, and one absolutely loved them and immediately ordered a pair, and the other one hated them. I noticed my sending buddy couldn't get them to fit right as he has pretty small ear canals. For me, they're very detailed and great to listen to at low volumes and that's why I enjoy them so much I guess. Some gear makes me feel like I need to keep turning up the volume to enjoy them, while the DQ4 was the exact opposite for me.



Maybe because I don't listen at low volume at all... Maybe it's the fit, who knows. Oh, anyway  Enjoy yours


----------



## Cevisi

Tonymac136 said:


> Why not? I can spend 30 on an IEM and next week do it again. If I spend 300 on one it is ten weeks saving. If I'm not happy the risk is massive. Also, diminishing returns. No 300 IEM is 10 times as good as a good 30 one. Sure, when I find a promising end game I will have an expensive IEM. But for now it is all about the discovery. I have a 1500 hi fi setup and a couple of pairs of fair priced cans for the end game.





SciOC said:


> Also, that's not how obsessive compulsive disorder works!
> 
> A lot of the fun is researching, ordering, inspection and comparison of different IEMs.  That's what makes us hobbyists.
> 
> ...



I think we have different goals. For me its important that the music sound good. I know i like U and V shaped Iems and for me there is only one option for buying a new Iem. And that is for an Upgrade


----------



## Tonymac136

IEMs aren't really my primary focus though. My main Hifi was bought in 2003 and has remained the same ever since (though I have chopped and changed my turntable a couple of times). It cost as much as all of my portable gear put together. Likewise I have my favourite cans and I am totally happy with them. IEMs that I listen to in bursts of maybe an hour at a time, it's nice to have the variety. Fwiw my absolute favourite IEM are one of the cheapest. Spending big bucks is no guarantee of great sound or even an upgrade.


----------



## FastAndClean

Cevisi said:


> For me its important that the music sound good


music can sound good on a 30$ earphone too


----------



## Tonymac136

FastAndClean said:


> music can sound good on a 30$ earphone too



$30? That's expensive. My BL01s cost £10.26.


----------



## SciOC (Sep 18, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> I think we have different goals. For me its important that the music sound good. I know i like U and V shaped Iems and for me there is only one option for buying a new Iem. And that is for an Upgrade


I don't know if it's different goals so much as different philosophy.  To this day the tfz e5 is still one of my favorite sounding sets.  V shaped is my cup of tea as well.

Basically, as long as you're happy, do whatever.  I'd generally rather listen to my RHA CL2, which cost about $800 when I bought them, and would probably rate them as a 9/10. I'd rate my $65 tfz e5 as an 8.3/10.

It's fun to have 10 "good" varieties of something for the same cost as one REALLY good one.

It's like members of the sex you're attracted to.  Just because the one you have can be a 10/10 doesn't mean you can't appreciate a 7/10...

If I just generally didn't like the way headphones sounded, then I'd consider myself to have the wrong hobby....  I like or love most sets I hear.


----------



## FastAndClean

Tonymac136 said:


> $30? That's expensive. My BL01s cost £10.26.


i was referring to your beloved BL3 because i have them to, can i live only with them and be happy? definitely


----------



## Tonymac136

Yep. The BL03 is fantastic. But I could in hardship live with just the BL01. I couldn't live with just my Sennheiser IE60.


----------



## lazner

Guys I ordered the Audiosense T800 per your recommendation from AE. Wanted a high level of detail, similar to Andromeda. Can't wait for them to arrive, to listen to my first Chinese IEM. Thanks for all the recommendations again!


----------



## Cevisi

lazner said:


> Guys I ordered the Audiosense T800 per your recommendation from AE. Wanted a high level of detail, similar to Andromeda. Can't wait for them to arrive, to listen to my first Chinese IEM. Thanks for all the recommendations again!


Have fun its a great set


----------



## PhonoPhi

lazner said:


> Guys I ordered the Audiosense T800 per your recommendation from AE. Wanted a high level of detail, similar to Andromeda. Can't wait for them to arrive, to listen to my first Chinese IEM. Thanks for all the recommendations again!



 I think that I've read somewhere that if it does not cost similar to Andromeda, it can't sound similar by the law of proper profits


----------



## SciOC

PhonoPhi said:


> I think that I've read somewhere that if it does not cost similar to Andromeda, it can't sound similar by the law of proper profits


I think they call that astell and kerns law...


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 18, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Now ranked (outright/bang for buck)
> IEM - Sennheiser IE60 (2/4)- Blon BL03(1/2) - Semkarch CNT-1 (5/6)- Tin T2 (3/3)- KZ ZS10 (8/8) - TRN V80 (7/7)- KZ ED9 (6/5) - Blon BL01 (4/1) Unrated as yet - KBear F1 (generic) - ****
> On Ear - Hifiman HE400i (1/1)- AKG K702 (2/2)- Mitchell and Johnson MJ1(3/4)- Sennheiser.


I don't understand your signatures iem rating system.  Outright?


----------



## Tonymac136

Yeah. As in if all of the IEMs were exactly the same price. Purely judged on quality and fit etc. Example - I consider the BL-03 to be the best I own. The BL01 is not so good as the 03, the Senn or the Tin, but at less than half the price of any of the others it's downright amazing. The F1 and **** I've not listened to enough to judge yet.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Cevisi said:


> I see you buy alotnof low fi mid fi stuff why not get a totl instead of 10 iems you are not happy whit


Along with everything else the others have said, I am also too afraid to use a single expensive iem. If that one dies then its going to hurt my wallet but with cheap iems if they die I will not feel like that.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 19, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> Along with everything else the others have said, I am also too afraid to use a single expensive iem. If that one dies then its going to hurt my wallet but with cheap iems if they die I will not feel like that.


It sounds like you are paranoid.  I have never had an earphone or headphone die on me.

Does your T800 just sit in the closet then? That's $400 in my country and would be considered expensive.


----------



## Tonymac136

It's easy to lose them or whatever. And in the days when fixed cable was the norm breakage could be a problem too. I got the KZ because taking 100+ worth of Sennheiser out worried me. (I've lost or had stolen a few pairs of cx400 in the past). The rest is history.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Along with everything else the others have said, I am also too afraid to use a single expensive iem. If that one dies then its going to hurt my wallet but with cheap iems if they die I will not feel like that.



Thats why my expensive iems are stay at home, while I keep playing on budget section in order to have on the go iem with best sounding for the price without that paranoid feeling.


----------



## superuser1

Listening to Moondrop KXXS with the BL and the sub bass is tickling my brains literally  
KXXS paired with a non lizt up-occ pure copper cable... blacker background really helps.


----------



## RikudouGoku

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It sounds like you are paranoid.  I have never had an earphone or headphone die on me.
> 
> Does your T800 just sit in the closet then? That's $400 in my country and would be considered expensive.


I use T800 when I feel like it, switching around depending on the mood. And also I owned xiaomi piston 2, hybrids gen 1 and gen 2 and all of them died. With no sound through one ear


----------



## SciOC

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It sounds like you are paranoid.  I have never had an earphone or headphone die on me.
> 
> Does your T800 just sit in the closet then? That's $400 in my country and would be considered expensive.


I've only been back in the hobby for about 3 years now and I've had 4 sets die on me in that time.  3 out of the 4 were 2-pin, one was mmcx, and ALL had to do with cable connections in one way or another....

I use my TOTL stuff only when I'm MOSTLY stationary as a result.  If you have a TOTL pair die, it becomes an ordeal....  Especially shipping overseas.


----------



## SciOC

superuser1 said:


> Listening to Moondrop KXXS with the BL and the sub bass is tickling my brains literally
> KXXS paired with a non lizt up-occ pure copper cable... blacker background really helps.



Sounds great, how does it compare to your king pro in bass ability?

I'm trying to figure out what current basshead set to buy in the midfi chifi category right now.  Kxxs, tfz no3, tfz King ltd, and the non modern sony ex800st are all on my list.


----------



## baskingshark

SciOC said:


> Sounds great, how does it compare to your king pro in bass ability?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what current basshead set to buy in the midfi chifi category right now.  Kxxs, tfz no3, tfz King ltd, and the non modern sony ex800st are all on my list.



I don't have the others, but TFZ No. 3 is one level short of true basshead levels (in quantity of bass). Nevertheless, it has very good timbre and quality (great decay and movement of air). There is a slight midbass bleed, some people don't like it, but I feel it adds a bit of warmth to the lower mids and makes the music more full.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> I don't have the others, but TFZ No. 3 is one level short of true basshead levels (in quantity of bass). Nevertheless, it has very good timbre and quality (great decay and movement of air). There is a slight midbass bleed, some people don't like it, but I feel it adds a bit of warmth to the lower mids and makes the music more full.


Have the No.3 and KXXS and can definitely say that the No.3 has better bass, maybe the same in quality but not in quantity (be it with EQ or not)


----------



## SciOC

baskingshark said:


> I don't have the others, but TFZ No. 3 is one level short of true basshead levels (in quantity of bass). Nevertheless, it has very good timbre and quality (great decay and movement of air). There is a slight midbass bleed, some people don't like it, but I feel it adds a bit of warmth to the lower mids and makes the music more full.


Hmmmm. Thanks, that sounds a lot like the tfz E5. I wish tfz would be a little better with their descriptions in English to help me figure out the right set of their current line.  I don't mind using EQ and their sets always take it just fine...  Midbass bleed generally bothers me but I can also EQ that away.


----------



## baskingshark

SciOC said:


> Hmmmm. Thanks, that sounds a lot like the tfz E5. I wish tfz would be a little better with their descriptions in English to help me figure out the right set of their current line.  I don't mind using EQ and their sets always take it just fine...  Midbass bleed generally bothers me but I can also EQ that away.



The TFZ line up is the most confusing of the CHIFI IEMs to me. Up to now I still dunno how they come up with their naming convention.
There's TFZ King Ltd, King Pro, Exclusive King, King II, King III, King updated version?
There's TFZ My Love Edition, My Love II, My Love III, My Love 2019, not to mention all the TFZ Series (which have subset special editions).

But I saw reviews in the dedicated TFZ thread that the TFZ T2 Galaxy is more basshead than the TFZ No.3.
Whatever the case, no matter what they name their IEMs, the TFZ lineup generally has superbly tuned bass.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> The TFZ line up is the most confusing of the CHIFI IEMs to me. Up to now I still dunno how they come up with their naming convention.
> There's TFZ King Ltd, King Pro, Exclusive King, King II, King III, King updated version?
> There's TFZ My Love Edition, My Love II, My Love III, My Love 2019, not to mention all the TFZ Series (which have subset special editions).
> 
> ...


Although I really hate the cables they use and the fact that you can not get a better cable to fit in perfectly, they will always stick up a bit and it is really annoying.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Although I really hate the cables they use and the fact that you can not get a better cable to fit in perfectly, they will always stick up a bit and it is really annoying.



Yeah the TFZs have their own semi propetiary cable connector on their IEM, such that KZ para C and JC Ally cables cannot fit.
I use para B type cables on them, they definitely stick up a bit though.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 19, 2019)

SciOC said:


> Sounds great, how does it compare to your king pro in bass ability?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what current basshead set to buy in the midfi chifi category right now.  Kxxs, tfz no3, tfz King ltd, and the non modern sony ex800st are all on my list.


I wouldn't really call either of them basshead.. i think the King Pro has tighter bass but an overall leaner presentation compared with the kxxs


----------



## SciOC

baskingshark said:


> Yeah the TFZs have their own semi propetiary cable connector on their IEM, such that KZ para C and JC Ally cables cannot fit.
> I use para B type cables on them, they definitely stick up a bit though.


I use the para A cables and just hope for a tight fit on tfz.  I much prefer mmcx cables because of all the variation with 2 pin stuff and my experience with them loosening over time.  Such a pain.  The worst are the occasional 2-pin sets with the little notch (isine20 comes to mind).


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> The TFZ line up is the most confusing of the CHIFI IEMs to me. Up to now I still dunno how they come up with their naming convention.
> There's TFZ King Ltd, King Pro, Exclusive King, King II, King III, King updated version?
> There's TFZ My Love Edition, My Love II, My Love III, My Love 2019, not to mention all the TFZ Series (which have subset special editions).
> 
> ...



I’m convinced that they use a TFZ random name generator:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/page-79#post-15161029


----------



## SciOC

They just need to have someone who speaks English evaluate the sets and provide a real English name.  Something is being lost in translation.

I've been following them since the S5 and it's always completely random.  Don't forget about their wireless air king.  The new queen set is out too.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> I use the para A cables and just hope for a tight fit on tfz.  I much prefer mmcx cables because of all the variation with 2 pin stuff and my experience with them loosening over time.  Such a pain.  The worst are the occasional 2-pin sets with the little notch (isine20 comes to mind).


I like mmcx cables for their simplicity, to not have to look if its compatible or not is so good. BUT I hate that you can spin them it is annyoing like reaaaaaaallllyyyy annoying.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> I like mmcx cables for their simplicity, to not have to look if its compatible or not is so good. BUT I hate that you can spin them it is annyoing like reaaaaaaallllyyyy annoying.



I like MMCX connectors for their easy compatibility too, but from feedback from others, it seems they ain't as durable compared to 2 pin connectors?


----------



## SciOC

baskingshark said:


> I like MMCX connectors for their easy compatibility too, but from feedback from others, it seems they ain't as durable compared to 2 pin connectors?


I think if you're constantly swapping cables (connecting and reconnecting) that may be true but I think they're much better for durability if you move around a lot.  They don't bend/flex/loosen like 2 pin.  That's my personal experience at least.  I've had a lot of 2 pin connectors get looser over time on the IEM itself....


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> I've been following them since the S5 and it's always completely random.  Don't forget about their wireless air king.  The new queen set is out too.



Oh, I haven’t forgot about those.

Or the new King Garden Pro Plus Exclusive Mini 2 coming out! Haha


----------



## redrol (Sep 19, 2019)

GuideRay GR-i Series.

My review: VERY Good for $50. Probably my favorite cheapish IEM ever.

Bass: well extended, textured, great!
mids, full, warm but not excessive, great vocals and texture
treble, extended pretty perfectly for enjoyment, not sharp or harsh or sibilant at all.  winner!

Soundstage.  Great, better than most and less than some.  Overall, I'd give it a medium soundstage which is impressive for the price.  By this I mean sounds seem to come from outside your head, somewhere out in front of you.

fit/finish, way better than $50 should be.  The cable is holy crap nice actually.  They are light and fit perfectly.  Whats not to love!

[edit] Do I like them more than the KZ 'terminators' ZSX YEP.  Much more.  They just have a better tuning for my ears.


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> Oh, I haven’t forgot about those.
> 
> Or the new King Garden Pro Plus Exclusive Mini 2 coming out! Haha



That's this one right?


----------



## Slater (Sep 19, 2019)

jant71 said:


> That's this one right?



No, the one you posted is the Queen Love Maxi My Prince 3.

This is the King Garden Pro Plus Exclusive Mini 2:



Notice the emphasis on ‘Mini’, as opposed to the *non*-mini version.


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> No, this is the King Garden Pro Plus Exclusive Mini 2:



No, that is the Koss KDE251 Limited.


----------



## redrol

Mark my words.  Guideray GR-i is gonna be popular if people realize how good it is.


----------



## Slater (Sep 19, 2019)

redrol said:


> Mark my words.  Guideray GR-i is gonna be popular if people realize how good it is.



The shell looks very much like a TRN IM2. I wonder if TRN helped make it?


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 19, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> Although I really hate the cables they use and the fact that you can not get a better cable to fit in perfectly, they will always stick up a bit and it is really annoying.





baskingshark said:


> Yeah the TFZs have their own semi propetiary cable connector on their IEM, such that KZ para C and JC Ally cables cannot fit.
> I use para B type cables on them, they definitely stick up a bit though.



the Nicehck, C16-3 16 Cores High Purity Copper Cable, w/NX7 termination is a perfect fit for the TFZ No. 3
(https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000129870705.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.428d4c4dwB5IhH)

I posted pics in the TFZ thread


----------



## Slater

lgcubana said:


> the Nicehck, C16-3 16 Cores High Purity Copper Cable, w/NX7 termination is a perfect fit for the TFZ No. 3
> (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000129870705.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.428d4c4dwB5IhH)
> 
> I posted pics in the TFZ thread



I actually stumbled upon that the other day while looking at cables on Aliexpress. It’s the only 3rd party cable that’s fully compatible with the TFZ connector that I’m aware of!


----------



## redrol

3 Hours later, haven't pulled the Guiderays out of my ears.  These are the real deal.  If I paid $250 for these I wouldn't be disappointed.  The tuning is just right for my tastes.


----------



## baskingshark

redrol said:


> 3 Hours later, haven't pulled the Guiderays out of my ears.  These are the real deal.  If I paid $250 for these I wouldn't be disappointed.  The tuning is just right for my tastes.



It looks really elegant. But I saw from some initial reviews that the lower treble is a bit harsh, u find it so on your pair?
I'm not really a fan of the lower treble/upper mid peak, which seems to be a common tuning signature in CHIFI IEMs.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> It looks really elegant. But I saw from some initial reviews that the lower treble is a bit harsh, u find it so on your pair?
> I'm not really a fan of the lower treble/upper mid peak, which seems to be a common tuning signature in CHIFI IEMs.



same boat with you, because of harman target is peak on 3khz, but some follow harman target with modification, additional dip right on around 3khz, this type of signature suits me well.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Oh, I haven’t forgot about those.
> 
> Or the new King Garden Pro Plus Exclusive Mini 2 coming out! Haha



Stop the gardening! Real men and women use Blons.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> It looks really elegant. But I saw from some initial reviews that the lower treble is a bit harsh, u find it so on your pair?
> I'm not really a fan of the lower treble/upper mid peak, which seems to be a common tuning signature in CHIFI IEMs.



Supposedly, the reason that so much of ChiFi is tuned with elevated upper midrange is that Chinese audiophiles prefer this.


----------



## lgcubana

Slater said:


> Supposedly, the reason that so much of ChiFi is tuned with elevated upper midrange is that Chinese audiophiles prefer this.


It would be interesting (and probably humbling) to find out what the ratio is between sales in China vs. world, for IEMs.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Supposedly, the reason that so much of ChiFi is tuned with elevated upper midrange is that Chinese audiophiles prefer this.



Actually i had some audiophile friends and earphone shopkeepers tell me these budget CHIFI companies purposely tune up the upper mid range to give an increased percieved amount of details.

I personally think that may be true for the earlier KZs like KZ6 but lately the CHIFI tuning is getting better in terms of details without needing to resort to this.
Yeah i guess u are right about their local consumers preferring a bright upper midrange.


----------



## DynamicEars

if 3khz boost = following harman target
if 4khz boost =  to perceive "fake details & clarity

i prefer a bit dip on 3khz section, a lot of TOTL iems company do this


----------



## loomisjohnson

did the discovery thread just get closed?


----------



## mbwilson111

loomisjohnson said:


> did the discovery thread just get closed?



probably needed a clean up... bad vibes earlier


----------



## HungryPanda

I don't know but I'm just getting the old insufficient privilege to reply message


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> I don't know but I'm just getting the old insufficient privilege to reply message



You missed all the "unfriendly banter"


----------



## HungryPanda

Oh I read it earlier. We don't need that kind of thing.


----------



## Dsnuts

It should be back up soon I am sure it was due to some negative talk on there. It happens once in a while.


----------



## CoiL

redrol said:


> GuideRay GR-i Series.
> 
> My review: VERY Good for $50. Probably my favorite cheapish IEM ever.
> 
> ...





redrol said:


> Mark my words.  Guideray GR-i is gonna be popular if people realize how good it is.





redrol said:


> 3 Hours later, haven't pulled the Guiderays out of my ears.  These are the real deal.  If I paid $250 for these I wouldn't be disappointed.  The tuning is just right for my tastes.



Dude! Stop it! -.-

Just when BL-03 is on the way to me... 

How is it against KPE and BL-03 btw?


----------



## FastAndClean

Dsnuts said:


> It should be back up soon I am sure it was due to some negative talk on there. It happens once in a while.


What do you mean negative talk? it is called - different opinions, believe it or not there's people here that have them.


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> What do you mean negative talk? it is called - different opinions, believe it or not there's people here that have them.



People can have different opinions without being ugly to each other and making accusations.   Heafi rules were being broken.


----------



## superuser1

guy with different opinion!


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> People can have different opinions without being ugly to each other and making accusations.   Heafi rules were being broken.


what exactly was "ugly" to you? @castleofargh was polite without "ugly" words used


----------



## silverfishla (Sep 20, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> what exactly was "ugly" to you? @castleofargh was polite without "ugly" words used


I think it was the accusations of shilling.


----------



## mbwilson111

silverfishla said:


> I think it was the accusations of shilling.



Yes.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Supposedly, the reason that so much of ChiFi is tuned with elevated upper midrange is that Chinese audiophiles prefer this.


Yes, and the biggest markets are Asian...but Japan is also big and they don't like it at all...neither do the westerners. Although the curve does not rally show it, the upper midrange was dialled down in the TRN V90 by the tuner...that's what makes it so pleasant to the western ear.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 20, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> I think it was the accusations of shilling.


That's a general problem with the review system: dealers/manufacturers want positive reviews to sell their stuff. The "free samples" are part of their marketing budget...much cheaper than purchasing advertisements. The "honest reviews in exchange of a free sample" are in many cases inadvertently sugarcoated, which is still honest. And all this unboxing stuff is entirely marketing. Sugarcoating keeps the reviewer on the gravy train for the next generation of products. There are blogs that exclusively shill...one of them was recently identified and singled out by some peers. Some "star reviewers" get away with being entirely honest...but you need to acquire such street credibility over a long period of time.

In summary: hype trains are necessary for clearing the tracks for the gravy trains.

I personally don't sugarcoat, but this does not make me popular with many manufacturers/sellers...and many head-fiers either.


----------



## FastAndClean

Otto Motor said:


> Yes, and the biggest markets are Asian...but Japan is also big and they don't like it at all...neither do the westerners. Although the curve does not rally show it, the upper midrange was dialled down in the TRN V90 by the tuner...that's what makes it so pleasant to the western ear.


i think in Japan they like that tuning, upper mids pushed forward, it is so called Japanese tuning


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> did the discovery thread just get closed?


Just some deletions...no idea what...


----------



## DBaldock9

loomisjohnson said:


> did the discovery thread just get closed?





Otto Motor said:


> Just some deletions...no idea what...



Posts that were contrary to forum guidelines - I wonder if that means references to banned items?


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 20, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> Posts that were contrary to forum guidelines - I wonder if that means references to banned items?


It was apparently the discussion that one Head-Fier was unjustifiably promoting products of a certainly company that resulted in an unjustified but effective/lucrative hype train.


----------



## Ziggomatic

DBaldock9 said:


> Posts that were contrary to forum guidelines - I wonder if that means references to banned items?



Yeah, someone accused someone else of being a shill for a specific company, and there was a resulting backlash. It wasn't too bad - it's back on track now.


----------



## peter123

DBaldock9 said:


> Posts that were contrary to forum guidelines - I wonder if that means references to banned items?



It was not, rather some people being offensive 

Very mature...


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 20, 2019)

Finally, my very positive review on the *CCA C12*  unofficial name:* Punisher!* 





About the *CCA C12*
Currently, the CCA C12 is the latest earphone to hit the market by CCA (Clear Concept Audio), a sister company to KZ (Knowledge Zenith), which I’ll reveal some positive results that will eventually put CCA on a higher scale of an already congested competition of in-ear earphones. But, make no doubt, these are going to be one of the better one’s likely for its sonic presentation and brushed metal appearance, which in my personal opinion should be considered their flagship IEM. …But, more on that later!

First off, I want to thank Mr. Wu from CCA for sending the CCA C12 in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost starts as low as $35 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to store purchased, the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost.

 *Picture is Courtesy of CCA for the CCA C12

As many in head-fi may know by now, CCA is becoming "common ground" for competitive in-ear earphones at a fraction of the cost, especially for their nicely balanced, low costing and well-made budget earphones that can compete with costlier branded ones. They have launched several in-ear earphones since then, and now their C12 model that sports a 12 driver unit consisting of one BA for highs, two BA’s for MID’s, plus one dynamic driver per side that punches above and beyond many dynamic units bringing a type of sonic-like approach to the whole signature that you must hear to believe.

*SOUND SIGNATURE:*
They have a magnificent balanced sonic signature that will awaken all your senses of enjoyment on your own personal selection of music. With the perfect bass punch and evenly sought-out clean and clear midrange and brilliant treble they are nothing less of amazing!




*PACKAGE:*
Other than the package being completely black (which is a nice touch), they carry the usual accessories since the launch of the C04 and nothing out of the ordinary since then, which includes a pair of in-ear metal (alloy) plastic housing earphones, detachable cable, extra-large, medium, and small silicone ear tips, and manual and warranty card all in one small square packaged box.

*NOTICEABLE CHANGES:*
Finally, I noticed something different in the C12 that I haven’t experienced in most CCA’s, the metallic-like pitched treble that once and a while would creep-up at you according to the song or genre, is gone! This surely places them in a higher playing field where maturity plays a role and CCA can finally play where the big boys play, which is in a higher listening experience of higher-end technicality and clarity. Of course, this all comes after burning them in for at least 100 hours to make sure no other changes would occur during the process. Comfort was a big plus as well after incorporating all those drivers into a compact housing….Well done, CCA! So, besides having such a unique sonic balanced sound signature, they have good form and shape and can be worn for hours at a time. Though, be aware that my review consists of changing the default ear tips to the packaged star line silicone ear tips during my review for better comfort and best sound possible.



*
SOUND:
BASS:*
The bass expresses a sonic-like signature that can extend very low with excellent texture, richness, and punchiness with plenty of sub-sonic coherent details that’s not easy to accomplish with any in-ear monitor for that matter. But, somehow CCA has manage to do this and I applaud them for it. So, rather hearing them as your typical IEM, they mimic the bass of larger headphones to the point that it actually sounds like you’re listening to one, IMHO!

*MIDRANGE:*
Is no surprise that CCA put a lot of effort in the bass, but the same can be said with the midrange having a sense of realistic like vocals that benefits both males and females alike. The vocals are unique because it expresses realism in fulfilling the balance the bass and treble needs for the constant harmony the C12 produces for one of the best sounding signature in this price range I’ve heard by far.

*TREBLE:*
If you’re looking for details, well you’re definitely in for a treat! Not only does the treble demonstrate precision, it does a good job controlling a non-harsh and sibilant-free environment while maintaining a good flow of lush and detail. One surprising factor is the micro-details it produces in the very hi-end register giving you full access of the whole higher pitch range and openness that only pricy brands can offer for their higher price. You get a metallic-free sounding environment, which is another accomplishment achieved by CCA that shows the maturity from such a young company. In reality, you will enjoy the ever revolving details it displays…I know, I certainly do!

*SOUNDSTAGE:*
The C12’s soundstage is rare and can only be heard to understand the sonic perplexity it displays in the whole staging process. Coupled with the incredibly nice balance, it really does play a vital role on the sonic-like achievement within the whole spectrum. Frontal and depth staging is superb, while imaging, instrument separation is followed by an excellent overall wide soundstage. The C12 can only be expressed as unique and epic in every way possible for such a low price range when compared to more expensive models.

*COMPARISONS:
KZ ZSX* VS *CCA C12*
Here, I have the brother and sister team related companies with the same exact 12 drivers built in. They are both similar in lower bass punch, but technically they sound a little different. The C12 has a faster extended bass punch due to the balanced upper midrange and extended treble, while the ZSX has a low extended bass rumble effect due to the ZSX's laid back midrange and smoothed-out treble when using the star line ear tips on both models. But, what greatly differs is the housing and look on both. The ZSX has a beautifully displayed ovally-rounded alloy-like housing mounted on resin that’s noticeably larger from an angled view when compared to the smaller sister C12. So, note that buying the larger ZSX is a “hit or miss” depending on the inner-size of your ears. So, if this poses a problem? Best bet is to get the C12. The C12 displays a beautifully brushed metal housing mounted on resin where almost anyone can appreciate and wear for hours at a time. Overall, they are both excellent sounding IEM's in my book!

*CCA C16* VS *CCA C12*
So here are two top in-ear earphones offered by CCA…and make no exception, they are both good in quality and value! While the C16 came as no surprise with great sounding midrange to upper midrange carrying 16 BA’s, it has an almost neutral sound signature boasting quick speed and raw details on top with excellent upper to lowerbass response. The C12, in the other hand, provides an excellent sonic-like balanced experience with a more realistic approach to its older sister providing even a more in-depth large sounding stage. It’s really hard to write more words unless you experience it yourself! Though, both can still be said to have different sound signatures, which makes them both great, if you asked me! But, who knows if the C12 will be considered the flagship model even though it sports less drivers! No matter, from here and now, it’s all about “personal preference”.

*PROS:*
Excellent technicality on all areas of the balanced sound with a superb sonic-like listening experience, great build quality, detachable cables, better than average frontal and depth, imaging, and wide soundstage.

*CONS:*
Unless, cables and sporting little accessories might be an issue for the price you paid? I don’t personally see any other CON’s, IMHO!

*PERSONAL NOTE:*
Personally, I would had hoped that Mr. Wu would have really taken into consideration the unofficial name of “Punisher” as an added addition to this product, since it fits it so well! But for now, I want to also thank 'Slater' for the unofficial name on giving extra emphasis and excitement to an already excellent product!

*OFFICIAL ALIEXPRESS GLOBAL STORE:*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000115512112.html?

Hope this helps anyone in their personal choice of whether the C12 is right for you!

-Clear


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> Posts that were contrary to forum guidelines - I wonder if that means references to banned items?



No, it means we are not to make personal attacks on each other.  I read all of it when it happened.  it was not nice.


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> No, it means we are not to make personal attacks on each other.  I read all of it when it happened.  it was not nice.



I didn't see the posts that you're referring to, but I have noticed the occasional reference to banned items.


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 20, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> Finally, my very positive review on the *CCA C12*  unofficial name:* Punisher!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got the CCA C12 today.  I threw them on the iPad, for a 48 hr. stretch.
Doing a quick check for DOA: I was surprised at how clear the vocals were, without being thin or having tinges of sibilance.
Aesthetically, I should've gone for the gold (literally). The blue (for me) is too much of  kissing cousin to the Royal blue KZ ZS10 Pro; which I already have.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

nobody has some LZ a6 Mini graphs? Cant find em anywhere. Interested in that and LZ a6.


----------



## snip3r77

Just wondering anyone with the ****.
Is this a dark iem?

I’m listening to this and there is no piercing treble as per reviews. Did I get a dud?


----------



## baskingshark

snip3r77 said:


> Just wondering anyone with the ****.
> Is this a dark iem?
> 
> I’m listening to this and there is no piercing treble as per reviews. Did I get a dud?



The treble is not fatiguing to me on the 2 pairs I own. I would say the treble is just a bit north of neutral (I wouldn't class it as bright or piercing). What source are u using with it?
The piezo drivers in the **** that settle the treble frequencies will sound a bit dull on just a smartphone. With amping the treble brightens (it seems the piezos need a bit of juice, contrary to the impedance and sensitivity specs).


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Sep 20, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> Just wondering anyone with the ****.
> Is this a dark iem?
> 
> I’m listening to this and there is no piercing treble as per reviews. Did I get a dud?



Reviews say its piercing? Weird. Nowhere close to piercing IMO. Hard to even imagine that someone could even find it piercing. Its bright, but there are 0 harshy  or spikey peaks anywhere. 

BTW you just remeinded me I have one. Now I shall pull it out and listen to it before bed. Thanks


----------



## NeonHD

I think I might've just found the perfect thing to store my most frequently used IEMs, and best of all it looks incredibly dope.


----------



## snip3r77

baskingshark said:


> The treble is not fatiguing to me on the 2 pairs I own. I would say the treble is just a bit north of neutral (I wouldn't class it as bright or piercing). What source are u using with it?
> The piezo drivers in the **** that settle the treble frequencies will sound a bit dull on just a smartphone. With amping the treble brightens (it seems the piezos need a bit of juice, contrary to the impedance and sensitivity specs).



yeah I'm using on the smartphone most of the time.
when I use on my O2 , i think there is just slight difference with the treble


----------



## snip3r77

BadReligionPunk said:


> Reviews say its piercing? Weird. Nowhere close to piercing IMO. Hard to even imagine that someone could even find it piercing. Its bright, but there are 0 harshy  or spikey peaks anywhere.
> 
> BTW you just remeinded me I have one. Now I shall pull it out and listen to it before bed. Thanks



so the signature is dark but neutral( treble slight north )


----------



## Nimweth

snip3r77 said:


> Just wondering anyone with the ****.
> Is this a dark iem?
> 
> I’m listening to this and there is no piercing treble as per reviews. Did I get a dud?


I don't think so. The piezo treble sounds fine to me. If you get piercing treble, it's a dud!


----------



## snip3r77

Nimweth said:


> I don't think so. The piezo treble sounds fine to me. If you get piercing treble, it's a dud!



i didn't get the brightness and it's quite dark


----------



## peter123

snip3r77 said:


> i didn't get the brightness and it's quite dark



That's how my pair sounds as well but I do like them a lot.


----------



## snip3r77

peter123 said:


> That's how my pair sounds as well but I do like them a lot.



thanks for the assurance, just want to be sure that the driver(s) is/are not faulty. Cheers


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Sep 21, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> so the signature is dark but neutral( treble slight north )


To be fair the quality seems to be very hit or miss with the ****. Sound impressions are all over the place and tips, cables, sources and volume all make a noticeable difference to the sound sig of these things. I am using them with powerful sources though as they seem to like the power better. Also I find pushing volume a bit with source pushes treble out there a bit more forward to my ears. Overall I think there are some issue here. I didnt enjoy them as much as I remembered last time. Same problems here with treble character as I have with the HCK N3. Very thin and crispy without a lot of body(if that makes sense). Maybe I just dont like piezo treble much?


(****, Auvio tips, JC ALLY 8 core, Fiio M11, vol 60(normal vol for me is 40-45))


----------



## DynamicEars (Sep 21, 2019)

Just receiverd zsx few days back and here in my table






Beautiful!!

And then I tried these little beauty..

Fit is b**ch, i heard about short nozzle problem, but its not only short problem, the lips wont hold eartips tight. I rolled my eartips collection, spiral dots, mandarin, final audio e, radius deep mount, acoustune, etc. Nothing fit them good. Biggest default ones almost made the fit but not perfect seal. I have one longer neck eartips, the sedna fit by azla (korean imported)



They have longer neck than usual eartips, i thought this will be good but hell no..

So i picked up my "spacer" made from spare eartips nozzle neck (just cut it 2-3mm) and put them before eartips, just like what I did to my Kanas Pro. Voila!!! Suddenly almost all eartips works good now! Try them with spiral dots..

....
....
....
....
Someone called them baby oxygen..
...
...
Someone said its similar to Kanas Pro..
...
...
...
...
Damn it! Its *BABY XELENTO!!!!!
*
Did someone realize that even the shape of the shell is similar to xelento?

Ooo Myyyyy.. Listening to these is real bliss, made me remember how the great xelento are. Great sub bass, very balanced, very detailed DD, no mid bass bleed but have perfect thickness, very agile, fast decay, smooth all across frequency, no sibilances at all, not shouty, nothing edgy or harsh, and wide soundstage! All of that on very natural timbre.
Perfect tuning for me, close to harman with 3 khz dip, like upper mids on TOTL items..
I just said my fave tune are modified harman, this is it!!
And its all from out of the box!

My impressions sounds like im selling BLON. No! I didnt receive anything from them, i bought this set with my own money.

Its Crazy good!! Someone wake me up.. Did i really pay $30 only for this thing??


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> Just receiverd zsx few days back and here in my table
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now you know why i got 3 pairs


----------



## PhonoPhi

FastAndClean said:


> now you know why i got 3 pairs


How come only 3, not 5?
Do they just deserve only such modest hype?


----------



## FastAndClean

PhonoPhi said:


> How come only 3, not 5?
> Do they just deserve only such modest hype?


i will get one more, it will be a nice family photo, now i have two brown and one silver, it is time to bring one more silver pair


----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


> now you know why i got 3 pairs



I need to get my 2nd pair as soon as possible. Thanks @FastAndClean for your recommendation along with others too. Now i know why you cant get these out of your ears. I'm scared now, are these things really better than my TFZ no 3 and my Kanas Pro? Made me start to believe when someone said the BL-03 use same driver with oxygen and tuned by same person, if you are listening to these, its very very convincing.


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 21, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> I need to get my 2nd pair as soon as possible. Thanks @FastAndClean for your recommendation along with others too. Now i know why you cant get these out of your ears. I'm scared now, are these things really better than my TFZ no 3 and my Kanas Pro? Made me start to believe when someone said the BL-03 use same driver with oxygen and tuned by same person, if you are listening to these, its very very convincing.


i don't know if they are better than Kanas pro, they are not worse though, that's for sure
someone was complaining about KP having not enough speed in the bass department, well BL03 is faster than KP, so here you go, for 28$


----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


> i don't know if they are better than Kanas pro, they are not worse though, that's for sure



definitely not worse than Kanas Pro, on same level or could be better, i hope not too early to say, but usually with burn in DD iems will be better. Take with grain of salt, but if Xelento is more dynamic and engaging version, this one really sounds like a bit lush laid back version of xelento. They dont belong to $30 price tag, they should be at $200-300 at least


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> definitely not worse than Kanas Pro, on same level or could be better, i hope not too early to say, but usually with burn in DD iems will be better. Take with grain of salt, but if Xelento is more dynamic and engaging version, this one really sounds like a bit lush laid back version of xelento. They dont belong to $30 price tag, they should be at $200-300 at least


they respond very well to tips, you can make them lush and laid back or with a touch of brightness depending on the tips, they are never sibilant though, no matter the tips, very enjoyable little earphones


----------



## snip3r77

DynamicEars said:


> definitely not worse than Kanas Pro, on same level or could be better, i hope not too early to say, but usually with burn in DD iems will be better. Take with grain of salt, but if Xelento is more dynamic and engaging version, this one really sounds like a bit lush laid back version of xelento. They dont belong to $30 price tag, they should be at $200-300 at least



how does blon compares to the ZSX?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Get Funky with whatever IEM you choose. For me right now. is ****.


----------



## DynamicEars

snip3r77 said:


> how does blon compares to the ZSX?



BL-03 sounds really mature and refined, Its not sounding like budget iem at all. Smooth and mature. They are different route though, 1 is single DD while ZSX is hybrid multidriver
but if you want to hear the comparison :

Bass :
Sub bass on both dig down with very good extension on low end, texture and speed are better in BLON, they are fast and agile, and better in control. In comparison ZSX bass sounds looser. Mid bass on ZSX is bigger, not bleeding on lower mids only bigger if compared to BLON.

Mids:
bl-03 mids more forward and balance between lower and upper mids, more over on high volume level and smooth. tonality more natural than ZSX. ZSX more emphasizing on high mids

High:
Bl-03 sounded more detail and sparkly around 8khz, clean but very very smooth, no sibilance, not harsh at all. ZSX also pretty safe, but not as smooth as the blon

soundstage:
both are wide, but blon sounded more natural, with more depth and layer, not by much though

separation :
ZSX better in separation and for complex tracks, they still better. Its not blon are crap, separation is very good too.


----------



## FastAndClean

BadReligionPunk said:


> Get Funky with whatever IEM you choose. For me right now. is ****.



bring the darkness bruh


----------



## BadReligionPunk

FastAndClean said:


> bring the darkness bruh




Ok. But Im going old school.


----------



## FastAndClean

they are small and like to eat bass EQ, eating that makes them strong and mean with bad intentions, cracking skulls is what they do for a living
kicking like Magnum Research BFR, i love the Blon but that thing is just crazy, for those who bought it - congratulations


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> i don't know if they are better than Kanas pro, they are not worse though, that's for sure
> someone was complaining about KP having not enough speed in the bass department, well BL03 is faster than KP, so here you go, for 28$


For me, better than KP. Phenomenal for the price.


----------



## superuser1

Did someone say baby Xelento!!!!??


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> they are small and like to eat bass EQ, eating that makes them strong and mean with bad intentions, cracking skulls is what they do for a living
> kicking like Magnum Research BFR, i love the Blon but that thing is just crazy, for those who bought it - congratulations


Need to get @Hawaiibadboy to put Blon 03 back on the list. Yes the stem is short, but so am i 
#downwithshortism


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 21, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Need to get @Hawaiibadboy to put Blon 03 back on the list. Yes the stem is short, but so am i
> #downwithshortism


whatever bro, in or out on the list, we got the Blon, i don't care for his list


----------



## chickenmoon

How is the upper treble on the blon? Any peaks, even small?


----------



## DynamicEars

superuser1 said:


> Did someone say baby Xelento!!!!??



Try them yourself, comparison is if xelento are the ex1000, this thing is the ex800. 



chickenmoon said:


> How is the upper treble on the blon? Any peaks, even small?



Not a single harshness or peak.. Buttery smooth. Smoother than my ex1000


----------



## chickenmoon

DynamicEars said:


> Not a single harshness or peak.. Buttery smooth. Smoother than my ex1000



Sounds good, thanks, EX1000 ain't particularly smooth though.


----------



## ozziecook

chickenmoon said:


> How is the upper treble on the blon? Any peaks, even small?


No peaks. Pretty realistic upper treble. Not quite TOTL level perhaps, but not far off. It’s all about the right fit. If I have any quibble, one female vocal I listen to and test with can be a touch harsh at a certain fq. But could be me, could be needs burn in...early days so far. But they are astonishing. 

I have a second set to pick up from neighbour who took them in while I’ve been away. Hope they haven’t opened and listened. I’ll never get them back!


----------



## chickenmoon

ozziecook said:


> No peaks. Pretty realistic upper treble. Not quite TOTL level perhaps, but not far off. It’s all about the right fit. If I have any quibble, one female vocal I listen to and test with can be a touch harsh at a certain fq. But could be me, could be needs burn in...early days so far. But they are astonishing.
> 
> I have a second set to pick up from neighbour who took them in while I’ve been away. Hope they haven’t opened and listened. I’ll never get them back!



TOTL seems a bit overrated, the few I have feel like it to me anyway.  You wouldn't perhaps believe it but I've been spending the last three days listening  with a Nokia WH-205 which I bought for £1.5 on eBay a couple of years ago and I don't feel like picking something else so much they are satisfying.

I'll get the Blon then.


----------



## ozziecook

chickenmoon said:


> TOTL seems a bit overrated, the few I have feel like it to me anyway.  You wouldn't perhaps believe it but I've been spending the last three days listening  with a Nokia WH-205 which I bought for £1.5 on eBay a couple of years ago and I don't feel like picking something else so much they are satisfying.
> 
> I'll get the Blon then.


Agree re TOTL’s. Most are overpriced/overrated. Which of yours would you put in that category? 
By way, you have tanchjim oxygen, yes? Many say it’s very similar - even possibly same driver and tuning. Just in case you didn’t know.


----------



## chickenmoon

ozziecook said:


> Agree re TOTL’s. Most are overpriced/overrated. Which of yours would you put in that category?
> By way, you have tanchjim oxygen, yes? Many say it’s very similar - even possibly same driver and tuning. Just in case you didn’t know.



IE800, EX1000 and T8iE I guess.

Similar to Oxygen for £30 sounds good.


----------



## ozziecook

Agree re ex800. Good but no cigar. Blon better I think. R1 one of my faves for stage and air.


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> they are small and like to eat bass EQ, eating that makes them strong and mean with bad intentions, cracking skulls is what they do for a living
> kicking like Magnum Research BFR, i love the Blon but that thing is just crazy, for those who bought it - congratulations



Between the BLON and semkarch, which one do u prefer more? In terms of bass which has more quantity of subbass (without EQ and maybe black filters for semkarch)?

I'll be getting the BLON at next sale!


----------



## SciOC

I still can't find the semkarch on Ali, just for $130 on Amazon....  Can someone give me a link?  

I have the bl03 on the way but really all interested in all the current basshead sets.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

SciOC said:


> I still can't find the semkarch on Ali, just for $130 on Amazon....  Can someone give me a link?
> 
> I have the bl03 on the way but really all interested in all the current basshead sets.


Its on Taobao at $28. Ebay at $40. Definitely pick one up. Worth it for sure.


----------



## snip3r77

ozziecook said:


> Agree re ex800. Good but no cigar. Blon better I think. R1 one of my faves for stage and air.


Blon needs a lot of tinkering rite?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy (Sep 22, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> Blon needs a lot of tinkering rite?



Yup. I got a vid coming in about an hour.

Stock cable and included tips are pretty much garbage. Sound is excellent if you get the fit


----------



## SciOC (Sep 21, 2019)

It's so weird to me that reviewers have to think of that sort of thing.  I don't think I've used a stock cable or stock tips in ages. It's just so natural for me to get a set, put my regular cable and kz starlines on them and go from there.  On thin nozzles I have a pair of starlines over the sleeves of a small nozzles pair I cut off...

One more reason for me not to review, what is a loving process of acclimation for me is a pain in the ass or even not starter for others.

Awesome, thanks to @BadReligionPunk I found them for $40 on eBay.  I'm not so good with taobao...  Adding them to my list.  Semkarch, blon, kz, nicehck, tfz and probably bqeyz all incoming.  I think I'm going overboard.


----------



## baskingshark

SciOC said:


> I still can't find the semkarch on Ali, just for $130 on Amazon....  Can someone give me a link?
> 
> I have the bl03 on the way but really all interested in all the current basshead sets.



Yeah as @BadReligionPunk  said taobao and ebay still have cheap sets (aliexpress is totally sold out and it's no more in production, i have asked most of the prominent audio shops on AE).
Semkarch is good, i just got my set this week, but it is not basshead in quantity of bass. (Maybe with EQ it can be basshead but even with black filters it is maybe two levels away from jaw rattling bass).


----------



## snip3r77

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Yup. I got a vid coming in about an hour.
> 
> Stock cable and included tips are pretty much garbage. Sound is excellent if you get the fit



Thanks will be waiting for it.
Hope to get some comparison with

TRN V90, Blon , Monk 

Thanks


----------



## chinmie

SciOC said:


> It's so weird to me that reviewers have to think of that sort of thing.  I don't think I've used a stock cable or stock tips in ages. It's just so natural for me to get a set, put my regular cable and kz starlines on them and go from there.  On thin nozzles I have a pair of starlines over the sleeves of a small nozzles pair I cut off...
> 
> One more reason for me not to review, what is a loving process of acclimation for me is a pain in the ass or even not starter for others.
> 
> Awesome, thanks to @BadReligionPunk I found them for $40 on eBay.  I'm not so good with taobao...  Adding them to my list.  Semkarch, blon, kz, nicehck, tfz and probably bqeyz all incoming.  I think I'm going overboard.



because they usually review the product with readiness of use out of the box. not everyone have extra sets of cables, heck, even extra sets of eartips. it's great that some of us have the versatility in choosing cables and tips, but not all people wants to invest in them. i have audio friends who don't have any third party eartips at all! might sound bizzare to most headfiers, but it is what it is


----------



## snip3r77

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Yup. I got a vid coming in about an hour.
> 
> Stock cable and included tips are pretty much garbage. Sound is excellent if you get the fit




Foam tips + new cable.. will be ok then?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

chinmie said:


> because they usually review the product with readiness of use out of the box. not everyone have extra sets of cables, heck, even extra sets of eartips. it's great that some of us have the versatility in choosing cables and tips, but not all people wants to invest in them. i have audio friends who don't have any third party eartips at all! might sound bizzare to most headfiers, but it is what it is



BINGO. Lots of my Youtube viewers are not on Head Fi and get pissed when a cable is crap and they need to spend anything more than what they did already to get good replay. They get really pissed actually. I remember thinking like that too....I think? It's been so long but their comments remind me.






snip3r77 said:


> Foam tips + new cable.. will be ok then?



More than ok, outstanding. Cable and foams and you rocking top notch sound


----------



## SciOC

Hawaiibadboy said:


> BINGO. Lots of my Youtube viewers are not on Head Fi and get pissed when a cable is crap and they need to spend anything more than what they did already to get good replay. They get really pissed actually. I remember thinking like that too....I think? It's been so long but their comments remind me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So a no brainer for headfiers, it seemed like an easy yes for me based on the feedback here and the fact that I've only ever had minor fit trouble with one pair.  

Which would you say you prefer, the blon or venture bonus ie?

It's a good thing you don't believe in burn in, you don't have the burn in space you need with all the sets you get....


----------



## Medikill

Hawaiibadboy said:


> BINGO. Lots of my Youtube viewers are not on Head Fi and get pissed when a cable is crap and they need to spend anything more than what they did already to get good replay. They get really pissed actually. I remember thinking like that too....I think? It's been so long but their comments remind me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.... 

Got the Bonus IE yesterday guess i'm getting the Blon too \_0_/


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

SciOC said:


> So a no brainer for headfiers, it seemed like an easy yes for me based on the feedback here and the fact that I've only ever had minor fit trouble with one pair.
> 
> Which would you say you prefer, the blon or venture bonus ie?
> 
> It's a good thing you don't believe in burn in, you don't have the burn in space you need with all the sets you get....



For Head Fi types the BLON

For the rest of the world filled with folks who want to unbox put on tips and be done with it. BONUS.  At $30 and $20 these are exceptionally easy rec's to make considering what you get


----------



## Medikill (Sep 22, 2019)

The Blon are $28.5 here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_52

Edit there's also a $3 of $20 spend on aliexpress right now: https://sale.aliexpress.com/__mobile/AJ5mJY6ITK_m.htm

Brings it down to $25, or if you're in Aus, that covers the $3 BGST (bull GST).


----------



## SciOC

Hawaiibadboy said:


> For Head Fi types the BLON
> 
> For the rest of the world filled with folks who want to unbox put on tips and be done with it. BONUS.  At $30 and $20 these are exceptionally easy rec's to make considering what you get


Excellent.  The venture can wait then...

You getting the bqeyz spring1?   That seems like it'd make a good comparison for the nicehck nx7 albeit a little pricier.  I don't like the placement of the BA driver in the spring 1 but with a 13mm DD I'd guess it's a solid pick for those of us who like deep V tuning and monster bass...


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

SciOC said:


> Excellent.  The venture can wait then...
> 
> You getting the bqeyz spring1?   That seems like it'd make a good comparison for the nicehck nx7 albeit a little pricier.  I don't like the placement of the BA driver in the spring 1 but with a 13mm DD I'd guess it's a solid pick for those of us who like deep V tuning and monster bass...



I probably will get it soon


----------



## baskingshark

Medikill said:


> Edit there's also a $3 of $20 spend on aliexpress right now: https://sale.aliexpress.com/__mobile/AJ5mJY6ITK_m.htm
> 
> Brings it down to $25, or if you're in Aus, that covers the $3 BGST (bull**** GST).



Thanks for the coupon tip, I got myself a BLON. Argg that money was meant for 11/11 =(


----------



## ozziecook (Sep 22, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> Blon needs a lot of tinkering rite?


Not a lot, no. To extend stem, cut 3mm of sleeve from an old tip, push down stem and fit a longer foam tip to edge. Voila. You have a giant killer.

No need for after market cable particularly. It’s not aesthetically great but, hey, it’s a $25 earphone with beautifully earpieces and a sound to die for. Spend $8 and get a shiny copper Nicehck if you must.

The mod is a minor quibble and maybe some ears don’t need it anyhow. Take @Hawaiibadboy points but come on. BGGG reviews aren’t aimed at an unaware general public any more than Blons are. Headfiers understand the need for tip rolling for optimum sound and individual preference...and even the minor mod.
To disqualify BL03 from best budget list is understandable but misplaced, petty and a little over-nannying imo, all things considered.


----------



## Medikill

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the coupon tip, I got myself a BLON. Argg that money was meant for 11/11 =(


i know the feeling my dude, but FOMO '


----------



## CesarBR

Oh man, another hit to my wallet.
At least this is a small one.
Boarding on BL03 hype train, chu chu!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ozziecook said:


> Not a lot, no. To extend stem, cut 3mm of sleeve from an old tip, push down stem and fit a longer foam tip to edge. Voila. You have a giant killer.
> 
> No need for after market cable particularly. It’s not aesthetically great but, hey, it’s a $25 earphone with beautifully earpieces and a sound to die for. Spend $8 and get a shiny copper Nicehck if you must.
> 
> ...




The ****??


----------



## snip3r77

ozziecook said:


> Not a lot, no. To extend stem, cut 3mm of sleeve from an old tip, push down stem and fit a longer foam tip to edge. Voila. You have a giant killer.
> 
> No need for after market cable particularly. It’s not aesthetically great but, hey, it’s a $25 earphone with beautifully earpieces and a sound to die for. Spend $8 and get a shiny copper Nicehck if you must.
> 
> ...



BGGG just did an epic review of the BLON


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> Between the BLON and semkarch, which one do u prefer more? In terms of bass which has more quantity of subbass (without EQ and maybe black filters for semkarch)?
> 
> I'll be getting the BLON at next sale!


i prefer the Blon
Blon have more sub bass without EQ
however the CNT1 is very fun with bass EQ, it is extremely tight and punchy, i use them with EQ only, they are my fun set, for critical listening, not so much


----------



## snip3r77

FastAndClean said:


> i prefer the Blon
> Blon have more sub bass without EQ
> however the CNT1 is very fun with bass EQ, it is extremely tight and punchy, i use them with EQ only, they are my fun set, for critical listening, not so much



what about kanas vs blon?


----------



## FastAndClean

snip3r77 said:


> what about kanas vs blon?


i have comparison in my review, Kanas is darker and slower, lusher and less open


----------



## ozziecook (Sep 22, 2019)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> The ****??



Ah. You must have been posted this very recently. Not had time to watch yet but I take it everything I said is outta date and stoooopid?
In which case it seems we can all make mistakes and I apologise.


----------



## FastAndClean

@baskingshark i forgot to tell you, i know you like the mids on B5+, you are vocal lover like me, if you want amazing midrange for not a lot of money you can consider OURART ACG
it is a earbud but the mids on that thing are just spectacular, no IEM that i have can touch them in the mids, they are like floating in a room


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> @baskingshark i forgot to tell you, i know you like the mids on B5+, you are vocal lover like me, if you want amazing midrange for not a lot of money you can consider OURART ACG
> it is a earbud but the mids on that thing are just spectacular, no IEM that i have can touch them in the mids, they are like floating in a room



Thanks! I'll put it in my cart for 11/11. So far all your recommendations have been excellent!


----------



## CesarBR

FastAndClean said:


> @baskingshark i forgot to tell you, i know you like the mids on B5+, you are vocal lover like me, if you want amazing midrange for not a lot of money you can consider OURART ACG
> it is a earbud but the mids on that thing are just spectacular, no IEM that i have can touch them in the mids, they are like floating in a room



Have you heard EB2? If so, can you compare it to ACG?


----------



## FastAndClean

CesarBR said:


> Have you heard EB2? If so, can you compare it to ACG?


no sorry, i have only 3 earbuds, RY4S, Smabat st10 and the ACG


----------



## RikudouGoku

Do you guys expect that on 11/11 there will be a bigger sale than the 3$ coupon right now? Not in a hurry to buy the blon bl03, so if It will save more than 3$ on 11/11 then I will wait. (also waiting for the new Tanchjim Oxygen)


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Do you guys expect that on 11/11 there will be a bigger sale than the 3$ coupon right now? Not in a hurry to buy the blon bl03, so if It will save more than 3$ on 11/11 then I will wait. (also waiting for the new Tanchjim Oxygen)



Haha at the rate CHIFI is churning out hypetrains and affordable IEMs, there'll probably be another flavour of the week hypetrain that comes out by 11/11.

The BLON BL-03 is already at $25.50 (cheapest option on AE with voucher used), even if 11/11 is cheaper, it'll probably be a few more dollars savings at most.

I'm anticipating the new Tanchjim oxygen too, but it'll probably be expensive at launch (not sure if it'll be discounted for 11/11 or launch before then).


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 22, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Haha at the rate CHIFI is churning out hypetrains and affordable IEMs, there'll probably be another flavour of the week hypetrain that comes out by 11/11.
> 
> The BLON BL-03 is already at $25.50 (cheapest option on AE with voucher used), even if 11/11 is cheaper, it'll probably be a few more dollars savings at most.
> 
> I'm anticipating the new Tanchjim oxygen too, but it'll probably be expensive at launch (not sure if it'll be discounted for 11/11 or launch before then).


it is on ali already - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_52

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_52

it is a limited run, 500 pairs, it can be gone til 11.11


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> it is on ali already - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_52



Wow 499 USD!!! Painful! It's almost double the original.


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> Wow 499 USD!!! Painful! It's almost double the original.


very painful, i will pass, BL03 for live brother


----------



## Tonymac136

It'd have to be a LOT better than the BL03 for that £££. All the IEMs I own and I do all of my listening on the two Bl03 and BL01s. Mind I've an MH755 and an EDR1 on the way for a bit of budget BL01 - mh755 - EDR1 - ED9 - The banned one - comparison. So far the BL01 takes it, just.


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> very painful, i will pass, BL03 for live brother





Tonymac136 said:


> It'd have to be a LOT better than the BL03 for that £££. All the IEMs I own and I do all of my listening on the two Bl03 and BL01s. Mind I've an MH755 and an EDR1 on the way for a bit of budget BL01 - mh755 - EDR1 - ED9 - The banned one - comparison. So far the BL01 takes it, just.



Yeah we can buy almost 20 BLON BL-03s for 1 updated Tanchjim Oxygen LOL.
Definitely there's laws of diminishing returns the higher up you go in the audio world. But if the BL-03 can gives 70 - 80% sound quality of the new Tanchjim Oxygen, I'll be very satisfied already.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> it is on ali already - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_52
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_52
> 
> it is a limited run, 500 pairs, it can be gone til 11.11


Wasnt there going to be another new one? That is just a limited version targeted at the Japanese Audience, hence the anime aesthetic. At least from what I heard in the Tanchjim Oxygen thread.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Man what a facepalm.

As it is the BLON 03 is already a better sound than Tanchjim IMO and these are tuned by the same person right?  I'd buy the BLON before they get some crazy idea about discontinuing it, creating a new model with the known appealing tuning and trying to make more money.  This limited run stuff just fuels the paranoia as it is straight out of the books of audiophile company marketing models.

Sony EX1000 can cost double it's original price now if mint in box. Because it was discontinued. Limited runs just accelerate the whole process.

Buying 2 more.
1 for the ChiFi meets hiFi Apocalypse and another to crack open. I exchange units with companies often and they can change tuning a lot without changing shell or filter. Try cracking it open and creating one using a better fitting shell and if that and filter experimenting does not work i lost $30 but i still got 2


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Man what a facepalm.
> 
> As it is the BLON 03 is already a better sound than Tanchjim IMO and these are tuned by the same person right?  I'd buy the BLON before they get some crazy idea about discontinuing it, creating a new model with the known appealing tuning and trying to make more money.  This limited run stuff just fuels the paranoia as it is straight out of the books of audiophile company marketing models.
> 
> ...


Bought it now.


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 22, 2019)

@Hawaiibadboy plz dont hype budget iems on youtube lol everything is getting sold out just post it here when you find a gem.. cant order anything anymore lol..


----------



## Tonymac136

baskingshark said:


> Yeah we can buy almost 20 BLON BL-03s for 1 updated Tanchjim Oxygen LOL.
> Definitely there's laws of diminishing returns the higher up you go in the audio world. But if the BL-03 can gives 70 - 80% sound quality of the new Tanchjim Oxygen, I'll be very satisfied already.



At the moment I am trying to find the very cheapest IEM that satisfies my inner audiophile. ED9 comes very close and is only £8 but so far nothing below £10 quite does it.

It's a fun distraction. I've got the hifi for the endgame.


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32738712329.html  I'm listening to these at the moment and no I do not need the Ve bonus and quite a few other iems I already have, bass is lovely


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 22, 2019)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Man what a facepalm.
> 
> As it is the BLON 03 is already a better sound than Tanchjim IMO and these are tuned by the same person right?  I'd buy the BLON before they get some crazy idea about discontinuing it, creating a new model with the known appealing tuning and trying to make more money.  This limited run stuff just fuels the paranoia as it is straight out of the books of audiophile company marketing models.
> 
> ...



*Tanchjim Oxygen:* according to @shotgunshane and @crinacle, the $250 Drop + JVC HA-FXD1 are better. I only know the JVCs and am very happy with them...ordered my own pair and will have to return the loaner. HAVE THE SAME DRIVER AS THE BLON BL-03. Tuned by Zhuo Hulang.

*Blon BL-03:* great bang for your buck. Can't go wrong. HAVE THE SAME DRIVER AS THE TANCHJIM OXYGEN. Tuned by Zhuo Hulang.
https://www.audioreviews.org/blon-bl-03-review/
The Blons are so cheap that the sellers don't like the hype around them...they want to sell you the pricier Oxygen type earphones.

*NiceHCK EB2 earbuds:* nothing wrong with these: https://www.audioreviews.org/nicehck-eb2-the-sennheiser-killer/
In this class, only the DIYs by @HungryPanda are better (but not widely available).

I wrote:
*"...

SELECT COMPARISONS*

*Sennheiser MX-560 (~$30, discontinued):* the EB2 are simply better sounding and more musical on all fronts to my big surprise. The Senns, my previous earbud reference, sound tinnier, are harder to driver and cannot compete in terms of richness of sound, resolution, details etc. Respect, NiceHCK.

*Headroom MS16 (~$10):* the MS16 were hyped a while ago on Audiobudget and are miles behind the Sennheiser MX-560, which are way behind the EB2. Nothing more than yet another good value for the drawer.

*Apple Earpods (~$30):* tinny sounding and highly inferior to the EB2 but they are great for phone calls and have stellar ergonomics. The EB2 lacks a microphone which would add essential earbud functionality.

*VE Monk Plus (~$5):* Sennheiser lookalike and good enough for listening to FM radio but no competitor to the EB2. I gave one of my two pairs to a friend who failed to find another friend to give them to…

..."


----------



## goms80

I am researching more about this sound market, and it seems that the headphones with neutral/detailed sound signature is not so common. Or I may be having an incorrect view.


----------



## ozziecook

Picked up my second pair from kind unsuspecting neighbour, who had missed a trick in not lying and keeping them for herself. The fool! 

Pretentious kinda pack blurb, n'est pas? My Dad told me never to trust anyone who can't spel propa.


----------



## ozziecook

Hawaiibadboy said:


> The ****??



Yup. Watched now. Fab review as per. 
Hands up - you got it covered now. Which cable you rec on these, fella?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ozziecook said:


> Yup. Watched now. Fab review as per.
> Hands up - you got it covered now. Which cable you rec on these, fella?



Thanks.
Not sure? It is a 2 pin with color coded and just slightly bent back cables indicating pin orientation so I am not outta phase or anything like that so I use it a lot. 
Sorry i cannot be more helpful.


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32738712329.html  I'm listening to these at the moment and no I do not need the Ve bonus and quite a few other iems I already have, bass is lovely



I've got those Z5000 (purchased when they were bit more expensive), and with KZ Starline tips, they've got a pretty _warm_ sound signature.
I do like their sound (it's not as _open_ & _airy_ as a lot of my other earphones), but the Z5000 does have a fair amount of driver flex.


----------



## Cevisi

baskingshark said:


> Haha at the rate CHIFI is churning out hypetrains and affordable IEMs, there'll probably be another flavour of the week hypetrain that comes out by 11/11.
> 
> The BLON BL-03 is already at $25.50 (cheapest option on AE with voucher used), even if 11/11 is cheaper, it'll probably be a few more dollars savings at most.
> 
> I'm anticipating the new Tanchjim oxygen too, but it'll probably be expensive at launch (not sure if it'll be discounted for 11/11 or launch before then).


Yes there will be alot of new stuff for 11/11. I bet there will be a new kz who kills every thing i don't know how but there is a feeling in me


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Stock cable and included tips are pretty much garbage. Sound is excellent if you get the fit



The stock tips are very flimsy and do seem useless.  On the other hand, I am able to get an excellent fit using the stock cable.  It gently fits securely around my ear with no thickness to get in the way of my glasses or tangled in my hair.  The do look like they would be too stiff and "grabby" around the ear but actually they fit me comfortably.  While listening I become completely unaware of the cable.   So, I would not say that everyone will need to change the cable.  As always it depends on the individual.   However, this means, according to something you said in your video,  that I am full of crap.... so... never mind.




Hawaiibadboy said:


> More than ok, outstanding. Cable and foams and you rocking top notch sound



Again, individual differences.  I know I am not the only one that does not like foams... at all.  I cannot stand to even touch them.  It is a sensory issue.   So I am rocking mine with the stock cable and Symbio Peel tips.... as shown in the photo below.



ozziecook said:


> No need for after market cable particularly. It’s not aesthetically great but, hey, it’s a $25 earphone with beautifully earpieces and a sound to die for. Spend $8 and get a shiny copper Nicehck if you must.



I am happy that I am not the only one to feel that the stock cable is fine.  Well, actually, my husband @HungryPanda thought so too.  Aesthetically I do feel like it is ok.  The color and the connectors suit it.   I noticed that the cable used in the video did not seem to match it aesthetically at all.  I can see that in my case that cable would not sit close enough to the curve of my ear.  It would stick out in an annoying way.  I have experienced that.  Some people, of course, may say that about the stock cable.  Ears are so weird.  Am I the only one who has googled images of ears?

With the Symbio Peel tips I am able to situate the earpiece snugly into the concha area.  I like having the shell body firmly against that part of my ear.    The tips do not go in deeply but they isolate well for a good comfortable seal (and an excellent sound).  Again, I was unaware of them during listening.  Tip fit is highly individual... much more so than cables in my opinion.   They are flush enough with my ear that I think I could sleep with them lying on my side.  Normally I look for a bean shaped iem for that.

My Blon is the Brown/Gunmetal option.  I think my husband just ordered a silver one.


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 22, 2019)

I prefer the zhiyin z5000 with properly eq against my audiosense t800 .. Price gap is big..  Even though the t800 is a lot of extended in the treble.. Pros best detail retrieval accuracy and instrument accuracy (not forgiving in poor recordings) .. Z5000 pros soundstage is massive and seperation is good too its bit allrounder which i prefer..


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 22, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Yes there will be alot of new stuff for 11/11. I bet there will be a new kz who kills every thing i don't know how but there is a feeling in me



Oh if only it could be a really, really well tuned DD IEM that sits above the (for the money) excellent little ED9. Nothing fancy just plain simple engineering and bang for buck. Ideally sub £50, but make it good enough and take all my money!

Oh and on the Blons, the stock cable and a pair of Dekoni Bulletz is doing the trick just fine for me. I actually ordered another cable but like a chode my thumb must've hit the MMCx option after I selected two pin. Ah well.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Tonymac136 said:


> Oh if only it could be a really, really well tuned DD IEM that sits above the (for the money) excellent little ED9. Nothing fancy just plain simple engineering and bang for buck. Ideally sub £50, but make it good enough and take all my money!
> 
> Oh and on the Blons, the stock cable and a pair of Dekoni Bulletz is doing the trick just fine for me. I actually ordered another cable but like a chode my thumb must've hit the MMCx option after I selected two pin. Ah well.


You need to try out the Sony MH755. Got mine for $8 shipped but people have gotten em for $5. They are probably the best over all bang for your buck iems on the planet. Even Crinacle has them ranked right along side $1000 iems.


----------



## Tonymac136

Yeah. Fear of getting a fake put me off biting the bullet on the MH755 but I've ordered a pair off (Kanoya??) a seller a few people have recommended. Looking forward to getting them and seeing how they compare to the super budget stuff I've got. I love my DD I do.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Tonymac136 said:


> Yeah. Fear of getting a fake put me off biting the bullet on the MH755 but I've ordered a pair off (Kanoya??) a seller a few people have recommended. Looking forward to getting them and seeing how they compare to the super budget stuff I've got. I love my DD I do.



For me, they are 100% giant killers.  The sound is leagues above what anything in that price point should produce.  The build quality leaves a lot to be desired, and obviously the cable sucks, but they are really comfortable.  Super easy to wear.  

I think the sound is so good that I've taken a break from buying headphones as I don't know how much I'll have to spend to get a more enjoyable sound than these $5-7 headphones.  They are what the $7 VE  monk earbuds pretended to be, actual giant killers.  

I do need to learn how to recable them though.  That cable is not ideal.


----------



## Tonymac136

If they are better than the Blon BL-01 I will be absolutely delighted.


----------



## 1clearhead

I've just received the BLON BL03 the other day and have been listening to them last night.
They are just EPIC for a dynamic driver in everyway, IMHO!   Hands down! ...Probably the best dynamic driver for its price range and who knows how much more!

-Clear


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> I've just received the BLON BL03 the other day and have been listening to them last night.
> They are just EPIC for a dynamic driver in everyway, IMHO!   Hands down! ...Probably the best dynamic driver for its price range and who knows how much more!
> 
> -Clear



Just to check, what tips and cables do u use with the BLON BL-03?
I saw most headfiers didn't like the stock tips and cables.


----------



## superuser1

I wonder what cables you people are using on the BLON


----------



## voicemaster

Will receive my BLON on Tuesday. Has anyone pair it with TRN BT20S?


----------



## DynamicEars

voicemaster said:


> Will receive my BLON on Tuesday. Has anyone pair it with TRN BT20S?


Me of course, with bt20 though, you need pull down the lower end of bt module to get good fit, difficult fit but still can work


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Just to check, what tips and cables do u use with the BLON BL-03?
> I saw most headfiers didn't like the stock tips and cables.



Just add spacer (cut from nozzle neck spare eartips) or o ring mechanical keyboard but be careful dont block  vents) and it will helps with any eartips


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> Me of course, with bt20 though, you need pull down the lower end of bt module to get good fit, difficult fit but still can work



Just to check friend, do u get a lot of hiss with the TFZ No. 3 on the TRN BT20?


----------



## voicemaster

DynamicEars said:


> Me of course, with bt20 though, you need pull down the lower end of bt module to get good fit, difficult fit but still can work



I still can't imagine what you mean lol


----------



## MrDelicious

Anu idea what the difference is between the pro and non-pro version of the DB Monroe? The only description in the specs is that the Pro is "vocal improved", whatever that means. Has anyone heard both?


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> Just to check, what tips and cables do u use with the BLON BL-03?
> I saw most headfiers didn't like the stock tips and cables.


Usually, my first impressions only deal with the sound. So, currently I am using them with the original cable and the longer medium silicone ear tips that came in the package replacing the small-size silicone tips that came as default tips.

Later, my impressions might change, but for now...they are awesome!


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> I've just received the BLON BL03 the other day and have been listening to them last night.
> They are just EPIC for a dynamic driver in everyway, IMHO!   Hands down! ...Probably the best dynamic driver for its price range and who knows how much more!
> 
> -Clear



Awaiting for this bro 

Blon Bl03
PSR: a
SS: b
BQ: c
OP: d
OV: e
COMMENTS: f


----------



## snip3r77

DynamicEars said:


> Just add spacer (cut from nozzle neck spare eartips) or o ring mechanical keyboard but be careful dont block  vents) and it will helps with any eartips



I think I need to this to my ****.
it keeps slipping


----------



## Otto Motor

superuser1 said:


> I wonder what cables you people are using on the BLON


A cheap 8 core copper cable for $14...jewelry only, sound makes no difference. Eartips as described by @Slater:
https://www.audioreviews.org/reversing-starlines/


----------



## superuser1

Otto Motor said:


> A cheap 8 core copper cable for $14...jewelry only, sound makes no difference. Eartips as described by @Slater:
> https://www.audioreviews.org/reversing-starlines/


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> Awaiting for this bro
> 
> Blon Bl03
> PSR: a
> ...


OK.


----------



## mbwilson111

superuser1 said:


> I wonder what cables you people are using on the BLON



I posted this on the previous page along with a photo.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1779#post-15202943


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 23, 2019)

My top 5 IEM's so far after 100 hours of burning them in:

LZ A6mini:
Best micro-details and overall exceptional clarity in all areas of the soundstage.

Magaosi DQ4:
Nicely done 4 tuning switch with my favorite being "enhanced sense of atmosphere".

SFR MT100:
One of the widest soundstage, in my own personal experience.

CCA C12:
Incredible sonic-like presentation throughout the whole range with star lines silicone ear tips installed.

Latest:
BLON BL03:
What? is this a gift to us from above for such a low price???
 ...Stay tuned for this one!


-Clear


----------



## Nailzs

Got the Venture Electronics VE Bonus and the  BL-03 coming. Who will win?


----------



## snip3r77

Nailzs said:


> Got the Venture Electronics VE Bonus and the  BL-03 coming. Who will win?


the one who buys them plus trn v90


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Just to check friend, do u get a lot of hiss with the TFZ No. 3 on the TRN BT20?



Yes, tfz no 3 got audible hiss. Not the same case with blon bl03



voicemaster said:


> I still can't imagine what you mean lol


Lol, i meant you need to pull the back end of the bluetooth module to pull up the front end so the shape is align with the Blon, lol hard to describe, try them yourself


snip3r77 said:


> I think I need to this to my ****.
> it keeps slipping


You can try, even though i dont need spacer on **** nozzle


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> Yes, tfz no 3 got audible hiss. Not the same case with blon bl03



Yeah I get hiss with the TFZ No. 3 on the BT20 too. But it is not very noticable when music plays.
Also TFZ No. 3 has occasional hiss on smartphone and some desktops. But it disappears with an inline volume controller or impedance mismatch device or even an amp.

I find the hiss of the TFZ No. 3 is actually the most among the CHIFI IEMs I own.
I'm no audio expert, wondering how come the TFZ No. 3 (impedance 20 ohms, sensitivity 108 dB) has more hiss than another IEM that has less impedance (eg toneking nine tails, impedance 16 ohms, sensitivity 100 dB; or eg Audiosense T800, impedance 9 ohms, sensitivity 90 dB)?
Is hiss factored by both low impedance and high sensitivity?

TIA for any explanation on hiss!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

superuser1 said:


> I wonder what cables you people are using on the BLON



Stock cable is smoldering hot garbage.

Get a $8 cable  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...1.0&pvid=756fe8d4-02ea-444e-a525-81b623933302


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I get hiss with the TFZ No. 3 on the BT20 too. But it is not very noticable when music plays.
> Also TFZ No. 3 has occasional hiss on smartphone and some desktops. But it disappears with an inline volume controller or impedance mismatch device or even an amp.
> 
> I find the hiss of the TFZ No. 3 is actually the most among the CHIFI IEMs I own.
> ...



Yes its because low in impedance thus high insensitivity also (also caused by low impedance). I dont know also about further technicality details, sorry


----------



## mbwilson111

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Stock cable is smoldering hot garbage.
> 
> Get a $8 cable
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32931782166.html



Did you read my reply to your other post as to why I like the stock cable?  I even posted a nice photo for you so you could see the tips I have chosen.

The cable that you linked has the exact type of thick over ear part that I try to avoid, especially with smaller shells like these.   My ears lie very flat to my head.  I don't have room for that thick bit and  my glasses...not to mention how my hair gets tangled into the whole mess.

Obviously I actually prefer cable down.

BTW, I fixed the link in your quote to remove all the redirect crap.


----------



## Nailzs

snip3r77 said:


> the one who buys them plus trn v90


Got both for less than $25.00. I'd say the trn loses.


----------



## Niyologist (Sep 23, 2019)

I have recently obtained the Magaosi BK50. It's not bad, but not very good either. It's somewhat better than the 1DD + 1BA Hybrid CCA CA4, even though the BK50 itself is 1DD + 1BA.

I had also obtained the DUNU Titan 6. I will listen to that shortly.


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I get hiss with the TFZ No. 3 on the BT20 too. But it is not very noticable when music plays.
> Also TFZ No. 3 has occasional hiss on smartphone and some desktops. But it disappears with an inline volume controller or impedance mismatch device or even an amp.
> 
> I find the hiss of the TFZ No. 3 is actually the most among the CHIFI IEMs I own.
> ...


For speakers: A 108db sensitivity means at 1 watt of power, you’ll hear 108db, at 1 meter distance. You have to double the power for every +3db. So if you have 2 speakers, 1 rated at 95db and the 2nd rated at 98db, the 1st set would require double the wattage, to equal the output of the 2nd set, at any given rate of volume.

I’m sure that the formula for wattage and distance have an offset for IEMs. But the scale should still be indicative of how easy or hard it would be to drive a given IEM.

From personal experience, I’ve found the TFZ No. 3 to not be over friendly to too much amperage; which relates to their high sensitivity.


----------



## Tonymac136

Got home to a KZ EDR1. First impression is that it's both better and worse than the ED9. ED9 Has no real bad points but also no great strengths. The EDR1 has a very zingy and unnatural treble but the bass is nice and deep and very present without being overpowering. I am now waiting for my MH755 so I can form an opinion on which super cheap sub £15 IEM is best. At less than £3 (posted halfway across the world) the EDR1 just made quite a good first impression.


----------



## lgcubana

*Blon BL-03*

Switched to a TRN 16 core cable, as I believe the stock cable was giving me trace amounts of static, when I upped the volume.  


 
*(Shrink wrap)*

I think I'm done buggering with the Blons, before I go off of the modding ledge


 
*(o-ring for shoulders and Large, Comply tips)*


----------



## SciOC

lgcubana said:


> For speakers: A 108db sensitivity means at 1 watt of power, you’ll hear 108db, at 1 meter distance. You have to double the power for every +3db. So if you have 2 speakers, 1 rated at 95db and the 2nd rated at 98db, the 1st set would require double the wattage, to equal the output of the 2nd set, at any given rate of volume.
> 
> I’m sure that the formula for wattage and distance have an offset for IEMs. But the scale should still be indicative of how easy or hard it would be to drive a given IEM.
> 
> From personal experience, I’ve found the TFZ No. 3 to not be over friendly to too much amperage; which relates to their high sensitivity.


Keep in mind that 3 decibels is a power rating and not perceived volume, and that perceived volume requires more than 3 db to double.  The soundwaves have 2x the intensity at +3db but not 2x perceived volume/loudness.  That's dependent on...  More stuff but is usually +6-10db as a rule of thumb.


----------



## zr0dfx

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Stock cable is smoldering hot garbage.
> 
> Get a $8 cable
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...1.0&pvid=756fe8d4-02ea-444e-a525-81b623933302


Which one do I need to get? 0.75 or the 0.78?


----------



## TheVortex

zr0dfx said:


> Which one do I need to get? 0.75 or the 0.78?



0.78 version.


----------



## zr0dfx

TheVortex said:


> 0.78 version.


Cheers


----------



## islubio

baskingshark said:


> Yeah as @BadReligionPunk  said taobao and ebay still have cheap sets (aliexpress is totally sold out and it's no more in production, i have asked most of the prominent audio shops on AE).
> Semkarch is good, i just got my set this week, but it is not basshead in quantity of bass. (Maybe with EQ it can be basshead but even with black filters it is maybe two levels away from jaw rattling bass).




Actually do u wanna a listen to iems that I have ordered? I won't have time for them and I would be back in sg for a night on the 26 of Oct. U can listen to everything I have just bought. And return them when I m back in Nov haha.

Lz a6 mini - arrived
Cnt 1 - arrived
Bl03 - on the way
C12 - arrived
VE bonus ie - on the way
T260 - to be ordered
T180 - with me
C16 - with me
Nuforce hem1 - with me
Tri i4 - with me


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

My Semkarch CNT-1 just arrived. It has Chinese/English instructions, and recommends a burn-in period with white noise of 24 hours, and then pink noise for 10 hours. It says that the standard burn-in time is 100-200 hours.

I'm going to see if I can put it on white noise until I get up in the morning.


----------



## kkazakov

lgcubana said:


> Switched to a TRN 16 core cable, as I believe the stock cable was giving me trace amounts of static, when I upped the volume.



How do you keep it to not rotate? Have the same cable, but the rotation around the mmcx connector is really annoying...


----------



## SciOC

ShakeThoseCans said:


> My Semkarch CNT-1 just arrived. It has Chinese/English instructions, and recommends a burn-in period with white noise of 24 hours, and then pink noise for 10 hours. It says that the standard burn-in time is 100-200 hours.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can put it on white noise until I get up in the morning.


I've never seen specific burn in instructions like that....  Crazy.  Especially if they present it like it's anything other than a suggestion....  Because whatever man!


----------



## MrDelicious

ShakeThoseCans said:


> My Semkarch CNT-1 just arrived. It has Chinese/English instructions, and recommends a burn-in period with white noise of 24 hours, and then pink noise for 10 hours. It says that the standard burn-in time is 100-200 hours.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can put it on white noise until I get up in the morning.


Completely pointless. They sound great out of the box.


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> My Semkarch CNT-1 just arrived. It has Chinese/English instructions, and recommends a burn-in period with white noise of 24 hours, and then pink noise for 10 hours. It says that the standard burn-in time is 100-200 hours.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can put it on white noise until I get up in the morning.





MrDelicious said:


> Completely pointless. They sound great out of the box.



By the time the 200 hours of burn in is completed, the next budget hypetrain CHIFI would have arrived LOL.

BTW, I'm a believer in burn in for DDs, but the CNT1 sounded very good to me out of the box.


----------



## Ziggomatic

MrDelicious said:


> Completely pointless. They sound great out of the box.


Accurate.


----------



## Otto Motor

*Finally, the ultimate CAGE MATCH!*


----------



## ozziecook

Otto Motor said:


> *Finally, the ultimate CAGE MATCH!*


Woooah, hold ya horses, Jurgen. The M6 lacks bass kick? Really? Try 'Novocaine' or 'Tundra' by Amber Rubarth...kicks like a mule (or am I mixing my quadrupeds!)


----------



## lgcubana

kkazakov said:


> How do you keep it to not rotate? Have the same cable, but the rotation around the mmcx connector is really annoying...


The Blon BL-03 is a .78 mm, 2 pin connection; so it can't rotate.

For MMCX connections you can look at it's unhindered ability to rotate as either an annoyance or  a good thing, where it's a good thing (for me) is with preformed, over ear hooks.  Sometimes with a 2 pin connection, the curvature of the wire will stick out from my ear.  Which will lead to the wire slipping off of my ear; I've never had this issue with an MMCX.


----------



## kkazakov

lgcubana said:


> The Blon BL-03 is a .78 mm, 2 pin connection; so it can't rotate.
> 
> For MMCX connections you can look at it's unhindered ability to rotate as either an annoyance or  a good thing, where it's a good thing (for me) is with preformed, over ear hooks.  Sometimes with a 2 pin connection, the curvature of the wire will stick out from my ear.  Which will lead to the wire slipping off of my ear; I've never had this issue with an MMCX.



Yes, I meant that I have the same cable as MMCX variant. However, some of my MMCX cables rotate, but are kinda stiff, which still can be controlled. With this one, it's very easily rotated on it's own.


----------



## Chrisrd

Is there any aftermarket cable that will fit flush like the stock one on the BL-03 does? KZ has at least 3 2 pin cable variants. A type seems to be the typical 2 pin  used on most "older" earphones, it looks like it will fit on top of the Blon's proturding socket. C Type is used on newer earphones and it seems it wouldn't fit BL-03 at all. That leaves B type connector, has anyone tried them on the Blon??


----------



## lgcubana

Chrisrd said:


> Is there any aftermarket cable that will fit flush like the stock one on the BL-03 does? KZ has at least 3 2 pin cable variants. A type seems to be the typical 2 pin  used on most "older" earphones, it looks like it will fit on top of the Blon's proturding socket. C Type is used on newer earphones and it seems it wouldn't fit BL-03 at all. That leaves B type connector, has anyone tried them on the Blon??


Not yet. When I swapped out the stock cable for an aftermarket, I wasn't fond of the look, on the Blon BL-03. Below is a link to my 1st attempt at using some heat shrink tubing, to give the aftermarket cable a bit more of a factory look.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1781#post-15205087


----------



## snip3r77

ShakeThoseCans said:


> My Semkarch CNT-1 just arrived. It has Chinese/English instructions, and recommends a burn-in period with white noise of 24 hours, and then pink noise for 10 hours. It says that the standard burn-in time is 100-200 hours.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can put it on white noise until I get up in the morning.


Is it ok to burn pink noise then white noise?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy (Sep 25, 2019)

+2


----------



## CoiL

Yeah, agree, it`s annoying (not only his duplicate thread posts and his site, there are others too).

Someone should do a thread with links to different review sites (and info about head-fi/other sites nickname users related to those sites), so, that everyone can find one to follow&trust.


----------



## HungryPanda

Quite a few reviewers cross post on this site are you going to report them all?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> *Head Fi posting rules*:
> Stop cross posting identical content over multiple threads. 3 threads same post...Annoying as hell and that is part of why it is an easy way to get banned.
> Flagging your post. You do it often. Follow the rules please.





HungryPanda said:


> Quite a few reviewers cross post on this site are you going to report them all?



Not just reviewers.  I often see other identical posts in several threads. The problem is that there are so many overlapping threads.  I do not see a really good way to fix that.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

mbwilson111 said:


> Not just reviewers.  I often see other identical posts in several threads. The problem is that there are so many overlapping threads.  I do not see a really good way to fix that.



There was a spam post count everything thread on the old Huddler platform but they don't have one it seems since. The posting of identical content on 1,2,3 different threads is simply not allowed. 
That it happens is because people may not be aware and mods cannot do everything all the time. To answer your hubby, yes, I will flag it everytime I see it. The ones who require a warning will be noted and the ones who ignore that will probably get a ticket off the site.

I am not a great member but I try to be a good one. Let's all do what we can to not have attention drawn to threads we enjoy and police ourselves.


----------



## darmanastartes

Chrisrd said:


> Is there any aftermarket cable that will fit flush like the stock one on the BL-03 does? KZ has at least 3 2 pin cable variants. A type seems to be the typical 2 pin  used on most "older" earphones, it looks like it will fit on top of the Blon's proturding socket. C Type is used on newer earphones and it seems it wouldn't fit BL-03 at all. That leaves B type connector, has anyone tried them on the Blon??


Nicehck's NX7-type cables will fit the BL-03, but they'll leave a tiny bit of plastic on the protruding connector showing.


----------



## Chrisrd

darmanastartes said:


> Nicehck's NX7-type cables will fit the BL-03, but they'll leave a tiny bit of plastic on the protruding connector showing.



A tiny bit showing with an angled connector would be acceptable. I can't stand visually how straight connectors fit on top of the proturding transparent thingy, maybe it does fit better but I don't like how it looks at all. 

Manufacturers should stop making more and more different connector types, it's getting confusing.


----------



## durwood

ozziecook said:


> Woooah, hold ya horses, Jurgen. The M6 lacks bass kick? Really? Try 'Novocaine' or 'Tundra' by Amber Rubarth...kicks like a mule (or am I mixing my quadrupeds!)



Well, if he was comparing he should have done it with the green or silver nozzle in, not the 3rd party. Even then though it would still be mushy bass compared to the V90 at least to my ears. The v90 has a quicker more defined bass. The only way to measure something like that would be the square wave tests that Tyll used to do at innerfidelity. 

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-measurements-explained-square-wave-response-page-2


----------



## lgcubana

darmanastartes said:


> Nicehck's NX7-type cables will fit the BL-03, but they'll leave a tiny bit of plastic on the protruding connector showing.


Have you confirmed this with your own Blon BL-03s and an NX7 cable ?

Which NX7 terminated cable did you have success with ?

Before I committed to a straight, .78mm pin cable for my BL-03s, I tried one of Nicehck's new C16-3, NX7 cables and the sheath of the NX7 cable would not go over the protruding housing of the female receptacle on the Blons.  The deal breaker is the composite of the respective sheaths on the cables.  The Blon stock cable uses a soft, pliable sheath, which makes for a tight, surgical glove fit, over the protruding female connector.  The Nicehck C16-3 has a rigid sheath (with no give) and the inner diameter isn't open enough to envelope the protruding connector on the BL-03.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nano returns with his review of the Tin HiFi T2 and T3. https://www.headfonia.com/tin-hifi-t2-t3-review/


----------



## darmanastartes

lgcubana said:


> Have you confirmed this with your own Blon BL-03s and an NX7 cable ?
> 
> Which NX7 terminated cable did you have success with ?
> 
> Before I committed to a straight, .78mm pin cable for my BL-03s, I tried one of Nicehck's new C16-3, NX7 cables and the sheath of the NX7 cable would not go over the protruding housing of the female receptacle on the Blons.  The deal breaker is the composite of the respective sheaths on the cables.  The Blon stock cable uses a soft, pliable sheath, which makes for a tight, surgical glove fit, over the protruding female connector.  The Nicehck C16-3 has a rigid sheath (with no give) and the inner diameter isn't open enough to envelope the protruding connector on the BL-03.


This was with the cable which comes with the NX7.


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> Is it ok to burn pink noise then white noise?



If you burn in using rainbow noise, you don’t have to do the separate burn in using pink and white noise. One noise and you’re ready to go!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I think you are just supposed to listen to White Stripes and Pink Floyd on your new IEM for the first 200 hours.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 25, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> they are good with everything, excel with electronic music - Boards Of Canada, Plaid, Squarepusher just to name a few of my favorites, on high volume of course for those wizards



+1


----------



## Otto Motor

ozziecook said:


> Woooah, hold ya horses, Jurgen. The M6 lacks bass kick? Really? Try 'Novocaine' or 'Tundra' by Amber Rubarth...kicks like a mule (or am I mixing my quadrupeds!)


Speed I mean...


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

baskingshark said:


> By the time the 200 hours of burn in is completed, the next budget hypetrain CHIFI would have arrived LOL.
> 
> BTW, I'm a believer in burn in for DDs, but the CNT1 sounded very good to me out of the box.



Guys, I'm going to read you the 'burn-in' instructions for the CNT-1:





> Three steps to run-in:
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## ozziecook

durwood said:


> Well, if he was comparing he should have done it with the green or silver nozzle in, not the 3rd party. Even then though it would still be mushy bass compared to the V90 at least to my ears. The v90 has a quicker more defined bass. The only way to measure something like that would be the square wave tests that Tyll used to do at innerfidelity.
> 
> https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-measurements-explained-square-wave-response-page-2


Not so fast, grasshopper. Sometimes a good bass needs to be slow, lush, long and savoured.
Sometimes that’s the intention. Not everything has to be fast. Slooooow down.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I am close to pulling the trigger on the BL-03 because of the hypetrain. But what are you BL-03 owners using it for?

Right now, I'm testing the CNT-1, which has excelled with Fleetwood Mac, of all things. I was kinda hoping Ramin Djawadi's Westworld soundtrack would do well on the CNT-1, but I think that the Tin Audio T2 is beating it there. Would the BL-03 be better for the classical electronica and instrumental pop found in the Westworld soundtrack?


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 24, 2019)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I am close to pulling the trigger on the BL-03 because of the hypetrain. But what are you BL-03 owners using it for?
> 
> Right now, I'm testing the CNT-1, which has excelled with Fleetwood Mac, of all things. I was kinda hoping Ramin Djawadi's Westworld soundtrack would do well on the CNT-1, but I think that the Tin Audio T2 is beating it there. Would the BL-03 be better for the classical electronica and instrumental pop found in the Westworld soundtrack?


I use them mainly or classical music...but they work well with anything. NOTE: they are strongly tip dependent...you will get a plethora of different opinions because of that.


----------



## FastAndClean

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I am close to pulling the trigger on the BL-03 because of the hypetrain. But what are you BL-03 owners using it for?
> 
> Right now, I'm testing the CNT-1, which has excelled with Fleetwood Mac, of all things. I was kinda hoping Ramin Djawadi's Westworld soundtrack would do well on the CNT-1, but I think that the Tin Audio T2 is beating it there. Would the BL-03 be better for the classical electronica and instrumental pop found in the Westworld soundtrack?


they are good with everything, excel with electronic music - Boards Of Canada, Plaid, Squarepusher just to name a few of my favorites, on high volume of course for those wizards


----------



## Tonymac136

I use them for pretty much everything but my main taste is 90s American punk and Britpop. I've not heard anything they don't sound good with.


----------



## peter123 (Sep 24, 2019)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I am close to pulling the trigger on the BL-03 because of the hypetrain. But what are you BL-03 owners using it for?
> 
> Right now, I'm testing the CNT-1, which has excelled with Fleetwood Mac, of all things. I was kinda hoping Ramin Djawadi's Westworld soundtrack would do well on the CNT-1, but I think that the Tin Audio T2 is beating it there. Would the BL-03 be better for the classical electronica and instrumental pop found in the Westworld soundtrack?



They're best with music where vocals are not important and bass is 

Edit: Oh no, did I write that in public


----------



## peter123

Double post


----------



## ozziecook

peter123 said:


> They're best with music where vocals are not important and bass is
> 
> Edit: Oh no, did I write that in public


Ah yes. Did we not mention that the Blons don’t actually do vocals. They just seem to delete them.


----------



## peter123

ozziecook said:


> Ah yes. Did we not mention that the Blons don’t actually do vocals. They just seem to delete them.



Damn, I knew I missed something


----------



## mbwilson111

Mine must be defective.  Vocals are great.


----------



## DBaldock9

ozziecook said:


> Ah yes. Did we not mention that the Blons don’t actually do vocals. They just seem to delete them.



Just like having a built-in Thompson Ve-4?


----------



## HungryPanda

But does this make you happy:


----------



## ozziecook

HungryPanda said:


> But does this make you happy:



I wanna touch the light the heat I see in your eyes.
Genius. Makes me incredibly happy. One of my heroes.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 24, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Ah yes. Did we not mention that the Blons don’t actually do vocals. They just seem to delete them.


Two of us are currently secretly revising the Blons...no joke...we really work with the manufacturer to extend the nozzles and to alter the frequency response to arrive at an improved Blon BL-03 Mk II. We presently accept wishes of what you would like to have deleted: for example country-music voices, piccolo flutes, snare drums, glockenspiels, complete Nickelback songs...I plead for removing bagpipes and the back catalogue of "Brotherhood of Man".

@HungryPanda: that PG performance is jolly and uplifting indeed.


----------



## TheVortex

I would love to see Blon make a proper TWS using the driver in the BL-03 with a well sorted build, stable connection and a good enough battery life.


----------



## rayliam80

HungryPanda said:


> But does this make you happy:




I have too many weird childhood memories with that somehow on MTV playing in the background in the home I grew up in. 

And this one too:


----------



## SoundChoice

HungryPanda said:


> But does this make you happy:




why isn't the audience holding up cell phones with the torch app on


----------



## superuser1

peter123 said:


> Double post


You just trashed the baby xelento!


----------



## voicemaster

Just received my blon and I am impressed. Out of the box, sounds great, no bloated bass like most DD iem before burn in. Vocal is clear, treble is clear, bass is punchy and have weight to it. Overall the sound performance is A+. But, this thing fit like a sh!t. Not to mention the stock tips is so smooth and doesn't seal at all. I did cut the stem of the crappy tips and insert it into the nozzle so it is blocking my starline tip so it won't go deeper. Other than that, very nice sounding single DD iem.


----------



## durwood (Sep 24, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Not so fast, grasshopper. Sometimes a good bass needs to be slow, lush, long and savoured.
> Sometimes that’s the intention. Not everything has to be fast. Slooooow down.



I like a good basssss note too, but there is such a thing as over-damped, under-damped and critically damped. When people talked about "speed" of the bass this is what they mean. Similar to a car suspension, with lots of potholes in the road do you want a) a tight sports car suspension, b) a worn out suspension c) luxury car suspension

I like the M6, but the bass is one of the reasons it keeps from being my go-to IEM.


----------



## CoiL

mbwilson111 said:


> The problem is that there are so many overlapping threads.  I do not see a really good way to fix that.





> Someone should do a thread with links to different review sites (and info about head-fi/other sites nickname users related to those sites), so, that everyone can find one to follow&trust.



Imho, this is the answer. No need to "spam" reviews/links in every thread. Instead, reviews/sites linked in first post of that possible thread, can post their reviews/news there. And no discussion will be allowed on that thread. 
I personally would certainly subscribe up to that thread.


----------



## ozziecook

durwood said:


> I like a good basssss note too, but there is such a thing as over-damped, under-damped and critically damped. When people talked about "speed" of the bass this is what they mean. Similar to a car suspension, with lots of potholes in the road do you want a) a tight sports car suspension, b) a worn out suspension c) luxury car suspension
> 
> I like the M6, but the bass is one of the reasons it keeps from being my go-to IEM.


There is indeed such a thing. But not on the M6. I see it more as C in your analogy above.
Listening to the M6 is like driving an automatic Mercedes...smooth, luxurious and supremely comfortable...with no bumps, judders or sudden jolts. 
I think it's pretty TOTL...the bass is thick, sure (like many MPs in this country!). But not messy or bleeding. Vocals and mids are buttery smooth and the treble (quality of which to me is always a sign of a different class of IEM), is beautifully present, sparkly/soft and airy. Soundstage is also wonderful and airy, somehow...despite the overly bassy presence...which almost I guess acts like a soft pillow for the rest of the FQ's. 
It's the closest I think I have to a classy full headphone sound. The slightly slower speed is fab for jazz and classical (yeah good present bass works well for classical!) and vocal-guitar based tracks. 
Not everyone's cuppa tea, granted. But ooooh, baby...relax, be non critical and enjoy. B-E-A-U-tiful.


----------



## DynamicEars

peter123 said:


> They're best with music where vocals are not important and bass is
> 
> Edit: Oh no, did I write that in public





ozziecook said:


> Ah yes. Did we not mention that the Blons don’t actually do vocals. They just seem to delete them.





mbwilson111 said:


> Mine must be defective.  Vocals are great.





superuser1 said:


> You just trashed the baby xelento!



Im on Mrs Panda side for this thingy, mine is great with vocals too, thick, little forward, clear, non harsh, and not shouty on upper mids area. With some recording that have boosted sub bass, maybe the Bass is too much, but they did much better than average. even tfz no3, or kanas pro.
This is just like "another level of MH755". Baby Xelento still applied, Xelento got big sub bass dude


----------



## DynamicEars (Sep 25, 2019)

So my V90 was arrived when I was out of town for work, just back yesterday and my early initial impressions out of the box are quite positive.

cable is as usual, just OK. The shells are well built, using metal they are solid and outshine the direct competitors. Quite small for an IEM although they have 5 drivers inside.
Sub bass is boosted, Bass monster for rumbles, with quite good control, but a bit loose not so fast.
mid bass isn't bleed to the mids, sub bass bigger than mid bass. Decay is normal just like ZSX, not fast but average speed.
Signature is V Shaped, not as deep as V80, but more V shape than ZSX so mids are more recessed than ZSX. lower mids region are thick enough, not overly done, high mids also far from sharp. Just that they are less forward to me.
Their mids are clearer than ZSX by a small margin
Highs are brighter and more detailed than ZSX, but far from fatiguing, they are crispier but very well controlled. I like the highs
Soundstage and imaging are wide and good, they are wide, a bit wider than ZSX.
V90 more dynamic and energetic, while ZSX more lush and laid back, very different in signature.

I found that the signature is too v shaped for me, bass and upper trebles play their part. ZSX are more balanced with more forwarded mids. Technicalities are almost on par on V90 and ZSX.
They are side grade to each other, just pick your desire sound signature.

Im still BLON away anyway, so ZSX and V90 will stay on drawer for a while (or i can burn in them)
But the V90 also good IEM, too bad the bass are too big for me.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Would you say that it feels like a straight upgrade on the V80?


----------



## ozziecook

DynamicEars said:


> Im on Mrs Panda side for this thingy, mine is great with vocals too, thick, little forward, clear, non harsh, and not shouty on upper mids area. With some recording that have boosted sub bass, maybe the Bass is too much, but they did much better than average. even tfz no3, or kanas pro.
> This is just like "another level of MH755". Baby Xelento still applied, Xelento got big sub bass dude



I think the non-vocal thing was just a bit of fun. Well, I can't speak for @peter123 of course, but I don't hear a weakness in the vocal. Sometimes depends on source too - on one of my players there is a slight upper mid shoutyness, but not on the other.


----------



## DynamicEars

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Would you say that it feels like a straight upgrade on the V80?



straight upgrade to V80 definitely yes, they carry similar v shaped signature, with upgrades in almost all departments, but less v shaped than V80 ( a little bit more balanced)


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> I think the non-vocal thing was just a bit of fun. Well, I can't speak for @peter123 of course, but I don't hear a weakness in the vocal. Sometimes depends on source too - on one of my players there is a slight upper mid shoutyness, but not on the other.



I think the Blon is a bit more fatiguing on my desk dac/amp setup but that could just be because I am sitting at my desk rather than relaxing.

My favorite daps have dac filter settings which I set to "super slow" which I think makes things more natural and relaxing.  Vocals are good on all my sources however.... except for a phone... I would have a hard time playing music on my push button emergency cell phone   I would also have a hard time making calls as there have been no minutes put on it for a couple of years... lol.


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> straight upgrade to V80 definitely yes, they carry similar v shaped signature, with upgrades in almost all departments, but less v shaped than V80 ( a little bit more balanced)


Hmmmm...  Is it as capable of bass as the v80 though given the single dynamic?  

Based on your sig I like your collection a lot, what are your favorite basshead pairs?  I'm in an acquisition phase of basshead sets, anything you'd avoid out of the tfz no3, ****, Sony mh750, trnv80/90 or that is under or over hyped?  I still can't decide where to go with Sony...


----------



## peter123

ozziecook said:


> I think the non-vocal thing was just a bit of fun. Well, I can't speak for @peter123 of course, but I don't hear a weakness in the vocal. Sometimes depends on source too - on one of my players there is a slight upper mid shoutyness, but not on the other.



I'm halfway kidding. 

I'm not going to say that I hate the BL-03 and start a flame war against everyone that does but they're not my preffered signature.

They do most things right but the mid bass just ruins them for me. I've always been very sensitive with too much mid bass in the same way that some are sensitive to sibilance or other issue that a pair of IEM's may have. The mid bass on the BL-03 is just too much for me, it crosses that line that can make or brake any pair of IEM's for me. To my ears the vocals (which has great quality) get pushed back behind the midbass on alot of the music that I listen to. It's really a pity as I like pretty much everything else that they do. My go to track to check this is Better together by Jack Johnson, if I find the mid bass too intrusive on that song on any pairoof IEM's I pretty much always end up not using the IEM's in question and unfortunately the BL-03 does this for me (it does it on quite a few other songs as well). Like I said this is probably exactly the same way some people feels about sibilance or forward upper midrange for example. I don't think people who's got problems with this could ever fully enjoy a pair of IEM's where this is present either. Not much to do about it as it's is personal preference and the ears that hears it that decide. 

Actually I'm kind of sad that I can't enjoy the high level of resolution, clarity, soundstage and everything else that they offer. Even the bass does have great quality, just not the amount that I'm happy with. 

Today I've been going back and forth between the BL-03 and the VE Bonus and for me the Bonus is just so much more enjoyable. To the rest of you, that doesn't have any problems with the mid bass, I can easily understand that you're enjoying these. 

And yes I've tried it with quite a lot of different sources and even more tips


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> Hmmmm...  Is it as capable of bass as the v80 though given the single dynamic?
> 
> Based on your sig I like your collection a lot, what are your favorite basshead pairs?  I'm in an acquisition phase of basshead sets, anything you'd avoid out of the tfz no3, ****, Sony mh750, trnv80/90 or that is under or over hyped?  I still can't decide where to go with Sony...



Looking on you signature that you are already on TOTL level, bring back to this budget level im afraid they cant satisfy you. I mean like all the resolution, clarity, maturity (smoothness) etc. When i say this IEM is real good, on certain thread, i meant by the price. I know some people dont like terms like "good for the price" but frankly speaking, if I put grade from 1-10, like say KZ ZSX, for their class maybe i could give them 9/10, still for their price segment. If im going to grade them without price limitation, maybe i could only give them 2 or 3 out of 10? and this made the impression that they are very bad.
Im not a basshead actually, i like touch of sub bass, but not im massive quantity, i dont like bass light, but im not basshead. TFZ no 3 have punchy kicks and rumble, they are basshead with clarity and high resolution on mids but dont expect on same class with your fearless. **** mid bass is bleeding and too thick, while for bass head, the sub bass need more boost, and i dont like their weird tonality, they have good details - for the price, its nothing to your fearless s8 once again. Sony MH750 have bigger bass than MH755 but very intimate, tuning is good. TRN v90 have big rumbles, but not quite punchy and snappy, bass a bit on loose side, average decay. Maybe among them tfz no 3 still suits you better despite they have just average soundstage.
Seriously what are you after if you are already on higher level?



peter123 said:


> I'm halfway kidding.
> 
> I'm not going to say that I hate the BL-03 and start a flame war against everyone that does but they're not my preffered signature.
> 
> ...



Yes peter I understand actually, to be frank they are almost my ideal signature, maybe i want to lower the sub bass by little bit, but the mid bass already on good level and they are not bleeding at all for me, lower than that im afraid will affect thickness on lower mids. "Better Together" recording also have quite big bass in the mix by default. I can understand your example, for me i cant stand the shouty high mids on 3khz but i thought its normal since a lot of TOTL tuning, they dip down the 3khz frequency on purpose.
I can't imagine if you're listening to V90, i just received them, sub bass is massive.


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> Looking on you signature that you are already on TOTL level, bring back to this budget level im afraid they cant satisfy you. I mean like all the resolution, clarity, maturity (smoothness) etc. When i say this IEM is real good, on certain thread, i meant by the price. I know some people dont like terms like "good for the price" but frankly speaking, if I put grade from 1-10, like say KZ ZSX, for their class maybe i could give them 9/10, still for their price segment. If im going to grade them without price limitation, maybe i could only give them 2 or 3 out of 10? and this made the impression that they are very bad.
> Im not a basshead actually, i like touch of sub bass, but not im massive quantity, i dont like bass light, but im not basshead. TFZ no 3 have punchy kicks and rumble, they are basshead with clarity and high resolution on mids but dont expect on same class with your fearless. **** mid bass is bleeding and too thick, while for bass head, the sub bass need more boost, and i dont like their weird tonality, they have good details - for the price, its nothing to your fearless s8 once again. Sony MH750 have bigger bass than MH755 but very intimate, tuning is good. TRN v90 have big rumbles, but not quite punchy and snappy, bass a bit on loose side, average decay. Maybe among them tfz no 3 still suits you better despite they have just average soundstage.
> Seriously what are you after if you are already on higher level?
> 
> ...


I'm listening to bqeyz bq3 and absolutely loving them.  So they actually can satisfy me.  I always compare it to (in my case, women) a beautiful woman, just because you're with a 10 out of 10 doesn't mean you can't appreciate a 7 out of 10 with different attributes.

I don't buy into the argument my TOTL sets are just better. Plus, attaching a balanced cable to these sets and putting them on a high quality source, tinkering with EQ and DSP really shows what they're capable of...

If you listened to the bqeyz bq3 or the king pro versus the S8f or CL2 on my equipment on my set up, you might be surprised what you'd think...

I'd take this set of bq3's over the mrspeakers ether CX I got rid of recently 99 out of 100 times.


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> I'm listening to bqeyz bq3 and absolutely loving them.  So they actually can satisfy me.  I always compare it to (in my case, women) a beautiful woman, just because you're with a 10 out of 10 doesn't mean you can't appreciate a 7 out of 10 with different attributes.
> 
> I don't buy into the argument my TOTL sets are just better. Plus, attaching a balanced cable to these sets and putting them on a high quality source, tinkering with EQ and DSP really shows what they're capable of...
> 
> ...



Allright then I got your point, and I want to tell you and others too, that BQEYZ are special case. I've heard BQ3, and i own KB100, they are smooth and mature, just like iem from up there. Seriously they need more love. About basshead, iem maybe put tfz no 3 on your consideration then but with note soundstage is just average.


----------



## Makahl (Sep 30, 2019)

Crinacle has updated his graph tool and added the Blon.





I said baby Oxygen but I think it isn't a baby at all, lol.
It seems closer to Oxygen to me but Oxygens have 2 vents (side vent and front vent) and Blon has only 1 vent (correct?), might that explain the slightly extra bass energy.


----------



## Ziggomatic

SciOC said:


> I always compare it to (in my case, women) a beautiful woman, just because you're with a 10 out of 10 doesn't mean you can't appreciate a 7 out of 10 with different attributes.


 Just don't let your 10 read this...


----------



## HungryPanda

The BQEYZ iems are indeed special


----------



## DynamicEars

Makahl said:


> Oh, crinacle has updated his graph tool and added the Blon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK confirm then BLON BL03 is Son of Mr Xelento and Mrs Oxygen, the tuning is in between them


----------



## SciOC

Ziggomatic said:


> Just don't let your 10 read this...


Lol, I actually thought it was very dangerous of @HungryPanda to like that post.

Too late now!  

The good thing with IEMs is that it's ok to indulge.  Put another way, just because you have a couple Picasso's doesn't mean you can't have some Andy Warhol too!

You all have just convinced me to order the bqeyz spring 1.  

As for the tfz number 3, I still love, love, love my tfz E5 and S5, so I'm sure I'll love it too.


----------



## Broquen

peter123 said:


> I'm halfway kidding.
> 
> I'm not going to say that I hate the BL-03 and start a flame war against everyone that does but they're not my preffered signature.
> 
> ...



Have you tried to cover (or partially cover with micropre) the rear vents? depending on material used it can be someway adjusted to your likings. My Blon are in the way, so cannot try it with them, but don't think you find any a problem and is free (maybe you already tried or know it, but a bag of tea can do wonders in some cases and can be a pre-test before buying micropore).


----------



## ozziecook

peter123 said:


> I'm halfway kidding.
> 
> I'm not going to say that I hate the BL-03 and start a flame war against everyone that does but they're not my preffered signature.
> 
> ...


Too much mid bass. Gosh...what a shame for you being so sensitive. It’s hardly anywhere near basshead level. Seems very natural and normal to me. Semkarch however...now that’s not right. It’s going.


----------



## Ziggomatic

HungryPanda said:


> The BQEYZ iems are indeed special



Agreed, they're excellent. I don't have as much IEM experience as some of you maniacs, but the Spring1 has a combination of detail and musicality that is very rare in my experience. Really fun set.


----------



## SciOC

Ziggomatic said:


> Agreed, they're excellent. I don't have as much IEM experience as some of you maniacs, but the Spring1 has a combination of detail and musicality that is very rare in my experience. Really fun set.


I just ordered them based on my couple of days with the bq3.  Really looking forward to them now.

They may just displace TFZ as my favorite chifi brand...


----------



## Slater

Ziggomatic said:


> Agreed, they're excellent. I don't have as much IEM experience as some of you maniacs, but the Spring1 has a combination of detail and musicality that is very rare in my experience. Really fun set.



Some have said that it needs EQ to sound the best. Do you find that to be the case? What music genres do you listen to?


----------



## Ziggomatic

Slater said:


> Some have said that it needs EQ to sound the best. Do you find that to be the case? What music genres do you listen to?



I've seen those comments, but I haven't gleaned which aspect of the sound they refer to. In any case it's not true for me. On the Spring1 I've been listening to a lot of 70s music, plus some electronic (e.g., Aphex Twin's Collapse EP) and heavy metal (the new Tool album from HD Tracks). 

Maybe people who are used to laid back or rolled-off treble might find cause to dial it down on the Spring1, but that's just guessing. It's not harsh or peaky at all to me (and I'm sensitive to treble), but it does sound elevated above neutral to me.


----------



## RevPizzaguy (Sep 26, 2019)

Any recommendations on IEM's in the $50-$70 USD range? I've gotten out of IEM's and have been in the earbud world. I love my Snow Lotus 1.0+, if that helps with the sound signature I like. Clear, not muddy, good low end response but not overpowering (I'm not a basshead) and some sparkle and spaciousness in the highs. I mostly listen to acoustic, classical, light rock with female vocals, ambient electronica, chillstep, etc.

My source will mostly be my LG V30, but would be nice if I could swap to an APTX bluetooth cable for occasional use.

Been looking at these:

TRN IM2
TRN V90
Tin Audio T3
Blon BL-03
Final Audio E3000
JVC HA-FXH30
NS Audio NS-3
KZ ZSX
CCA C10
CCA C12

Any advice or other suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ziggomatic

RevPizzaguy said:


> Any recommendations on IEM's in the $50-$70 USD range? I've gotten out of IEM's and have been in the earbud world. I love my Snow Lotus 1.0+, if that helps with the sound signature I like. Clear, not muddy, good low end response but not overpowering (I'm not a basshead) and some sparkle and spaciousness in the highs. I mostly listen to acoustic, classical, light rock with female vocals, ambient electronica, chillstep, etc.
> 
> My source will mostly be my LG V30, but would be nice if I could swap to an APTX bluetooth cable for occasional use.
> 
> ...



The NS Audio NS-3 fits the bill pretty well. Review here.


----------



## mbwilson111

peter123 said:


> Today I've been going back and forth between the BL-03 and the VE Bonus and for me the Bonus is just so much more enjoyable. To the rest of you, that doesn't have any problems with the mid bass, I can easily understand that you're enjoying these.



I am happy to hear you think so highly of the VE.  I have a pair on the way. As I already enjoy the Blon, I expect I will also enjoy the VE.

I think the Symbio Peels did bring down the midbass but I will check the Jack Johnson song tomorrow and let you know what I hear.  I do believe our individual ear anatomy can influence the sound too.


----------



## baskingshark

peter123 said:


> I'm halfway kidding.
> 
> I'm not going to say that I hate the BL-03 and start a flame war against everyone that does but they're not my preffered signature.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input! The basshead in me personally likes more midbass and I don't mind a bit of midbass bleed to give some warmth to the lower mids for my music. My BLON is on the way and I'm actually anticipating it very much now that u have this feedback about the strong midbass LOL. Guess one man's meat is another man's poison!
But on a serious note, it's good to have everyone's perspective as we all have different sound and music genre preferences.


----------



## ShakyJake

My Blon BL-03 just arrived. What a treat! But it wasn't until I finally found some tips that worked for me (TFZ XL), added a spacer on the nozzle and put on a NiceHCK balanced cable. Then the magic started. 

The main quality that I notice is clarity and detail retrieval. On "Jazz at the Pawnshop",  I swear that I can "hear" the smoke in the jazz club when I close my eyes  or maybe I am just so sure that I am sitting at a table in the club that there must be smoke around me. Another test track, Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley's excellent Leonard Cohen cover) I am hearing details that I haven't noticed before. The good news is that these details are not in my way of enjoying the music. Sometimes too many details come from a dialed up treble, resulting in quick listening fatigue, but not here. Besides clarity, the BL-03 also is very organic. The music just sounds "right" with a natural timbre.

The BL-03 does best on tracks where there is a good dynamic range.  This means that some overproduced pop and rock tracks sound a little flat, while more acoustic music or some remastered pop/rock tracks sound absolutely out of this world. For instance, some of the remastered classic David Bowie tracks sound phenomenal ("Young Americans").

I have not done a detailed side by side comparison with my Toneking 9Tails. It is going to be tough. The 9Tails is so organic and smooth, but the Blon adds another level of detail that I have not heard in the 9Tail.

All in all the Blon shouldn't cost only $26. It is simply competing at a different level. Now, it takes some work to get to its full potential. Out of the box, it was meh at best. With the right tips, spacers and a good cable, it is absolutely astonishing. 

Since I am late to this party (hype train) I'm probably preaching to the choir


----------



## baskingshark

ShakyJake said:


> My Blon BL-03 just arrived. What a treat! But it wasn't until I finally found some tips that worked for me (TFZ XL), added a spacer on the nozzle and put on a NiceHCK balanced cable. Then the magic started.
> 
> The main quality that I notice is clarity and detail retrieval. On "Jazz at the Pawnshop",  I swear that I can "hear" the smoke in the jazz club when I close my eyes  or maybe I am just so sure that I am sitting at a table in the club that there must be smoke around me. Another test track, Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley's excellent Leonard Cohen cover) I am hearing details that I haven't noticed before. The good news is that these details are not in my way of enjoying the music. Sometimes too many details come from a dialed up treble, resulting in quick listening fatigue, but not here. Besides clarity, the BL-03 also is very organic. The music just sounds "right" with a natural timbre.
> 
> ...



Wicked stuff!
Yeah from the reviews from the headfiers, it looks like the BLON will excel at acoustic/jazz type genres. 
What source are u using for the BLON? Is it hard to drive?


----------



## DynamicEars

ShakyJake said:


> My Blon BL-03 just arrived. What a treat! But it wasn't until I finally found some tips that worked for me (TFZ XL), added a spacer on the nozzle and put on a NiceHCK balanced cable. Then the magic started.
> 
> The main quality that I notice is clarity and detail retrieval. On "Jazz at the Pawnshop",  I swear that I can "hear" the smoke in the jazz club when I close my eyes  or maybe I am just so sure that I am sitting at a table in the club that there must be smoke around me. Another test track, Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley's excellent Leonard Cohen cover) I am hearing details that I haven't noticed before. The good news is that these details are not in my way of enjoying the music. Sometimes too many details come from a dialed up treble, resulting in quick listening fatigue, but not here. Besides clarity, the BL-03 also is very organic. The music just sounds "right" with a natural timbre.
> 
> ...



crazy right? very detailed yet musical, balanced but engaging, very clear.. and most important very cheap for what you got.



baskingshark said:


> Wicked stuff!
> Yeah from the reviews from the headfiers, it looks like the BLON will excel at acoustic/jazz type genres.
> What source are u using for the BLON? Is it hard to drive?



that's why the BLON suits me perfectly, like i ordered an IEM based on my custom FR. They are easy to drive, your sonata HD will do that well enough.


----------



## alvinlim2010

Any thoughts on the comparison between the Blon and the VE Bonus IE? I have the BIE on the way, and curious how it would stack up to the Blon.


----------



## Markolav (Sep 26, 2019)

First Shozy Form 1.1-review:

https://www.antdroid.net/2019/09/shozy-form-11-iem-review.html

Available tomorrow on Massdrop, "official" release later in October.


----------



## ShakyJake (Sep 26, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Wicked stuff!
> Yeah from the reviews from the headfiers, it looks like the BLON will excel at acoustic/jazz type genres.
> What source are u using for the BLON? Is it hard to drive?



My source for The Blon BL-03 is a Pioneer XDP-30R DAP using a balanced cable. I haven't tested it to see if it is hard to drive, but the reviews have not indicated this.

While it is great at Acoustic/Jazz, I would rather say that the reproduction is Hi-Fi in the truest sense of the word: Great source material sounds wonderful, while compressed, over-engineered material sounds flat at best.


----------



## Grayson73 (Sep 26, 2019)

Looking for a recommendation for wireless IEM under $50 for pop music.  For reference, I love the sound sig of the LZ-A2, LZ-A2s, and Zero Audio Carbo Tenore. Thanks in advance!


----------



## phikr1

guys quick question but before that fyi i mostly listen to metal and rock.
so the question is ZS10 Pro, ZSX, CCA C12, TRN V90, NICEHCK DB3, which one ??


----------



## complete (Sep 26, 2019)

Markolav said:


> First Shozy Form 1.1-review:
> 
> https://www.antdroid.net/2019/09/shozy-form-11-iem-review.html
> 
> Available tomorrow on Massdrop, "official" release later in October.



hello, thanks for the publication, is GuideRay GR-i the same headset?I read somewhere they're the same


----------



## HungryPanda

phikr1 said:


> guys quick question but before that fyi i mostly listen to metal and rock.
> so the question is ZS10 Pro, ZSX, CCA C12, TRN V90, NICEHCK DB3, which one ??


 I have been listening to the KZ ZSX playing Queenscryche, Rishloo and Rick Miller and they all sound awesome


----------



## CoiL (Sep 26, 2019)

peter123 said:


> I'm halfway kidding.
> 
> I'm not going to say that I hate the BL-03 and start a flame war against everyone that does but they're not my preffered signature.
> 
> ...





Makahl said:


> Oh, crinacle has updated his graph tool and added the Blon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those graphs and my "allergy" to mid-bass (Peter noting it) make me less hyped about BLON BL-03. Hope it isn`t so bad.


ShakyJake said:


> My Blon BL-03 just arrived. What a treat! But it wasn't until I finally found some tips that worked for me (TFZ XL), added a spacer on the nozzle and put on a NiceHCK balanced cable. Then the magic started.
> 
> The main quality that I notice is clarity and detail retrieval. On "Jazz at the Pawnshop",  I swear that I can "hear" the smoke in the jazz club when I close my eyes  or maybe I am just so sure that I am sitting at a table in the club that there must be smoke around me. Another test track, Hallelujah (Jeff Buckley's excellent Leonard Cohen cover) I am hearing details that I haven't noticed before. The good news is that these details are not in my way of enjoying the music. Sometimes too many details come from a dialed up treble, resulting in quick listening fatigue, but not here. Besides clarity, the BL-03 also is very organic. The music just sounds "right" with a natural timbre.
> 
> ...


Contrary, this impression makes me think BL-03 will be great.

Will have to wait and hear myself.


alvinlim2010 said:


> Any thoughts on the comparison between the Blon and the VE Bonus IE? I have the BIE on the way, and curious how it would stack up to the Blon.


I have BL-03 and BIE both on the transit. Will do comparison to MH755 and KPE too.
Will also measure them all with my gear.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 26, 2019)

BL03 is in a different league to MH755. MH755 is less than half the price and sounds maybe 70% as good, maybe slightly more. The Blon is more musical and "complete" to my ears. Both headphones punch way, way above their weight price wise though. Though the BL01 is a compelling rival to the MH755 and the Tin T2 is in the same league (although differently tuned) as the BL-03.

As I have both IEMs to hand and my geekout 450 in my computer -

"There She Goes" by Babyshambles - Pete's vocals sound thinner on the MH755. The double bass doesn't sound so real. The more melodic guitar sounds good but the rhythm guitar doesn't sound so percussive. There is a noticeable upper bass lift on the BL03 but overall it is nicer. The whole track sounds fuller.

Personal Jesus - Johnny Cash - the P at the start of each word sounds less pleasant on the MH755 - a bit of a pop. The guitar is more forward in the mix on the Blon. The piano is a bit further back but sounds fuller. 

I don't like me anymore - NOFX - Blon deletes the vocals. MH755 sounds soft and weak.

Tocatta and Fugue in D Minor - Vanessa-Mae - Wow. This is like listening to two different recordings. The violin sounds fake on the Sony. There is no presence to the backing. There is a whole layer of sub bass only present on the Blon.

Yeah, the Blon is better. By a lot.


----------



## lazner

I have just received my Audiosense T800. These are awesome. Thank you guys for your recommendations again. I wanted the Campfire Andromeda performance made in China. I think I basically got the Andromeda Gold sound (the new limited version with more body and improved bass) - wow. T800 definitely has more bass and more body than regular Andromeda. Andromeda still has a bit cleaner mids, but the resolution is the same - nice. The treble is very similar too. The improved Andromeda Gold still has a little bit less bass than T800, but it's a bit tighter also. Both T800 and AG have the same amount of slam interestingly, and the mids body, resolution and treble are very close - excellent as one would expect. The instrument separation and ability to play complex musical passages is phenomenal. Well done Audiosense!

I purchased these on AE in their official store. The store was very helpful in resolving minor channel imbalance problem and has sent a replacement pair right away once I dropped the old pair off at the post office. Excellent service too. I am very glad I got these. Hope these will serve well for years to come.


----------



## Cevisi

lazner said:


> I have just received my Audiosense T800. These are awesome. Thank you guys for your recommendations again. I wanted the Campfire Andromeda performance made in China. I think I basically got the Andromeda Gold sound (the new limited version with more body and improved bass) - wow. T800 definitely has more bass and more body than regular Andromeda. Andromeda still has a bit cleaner mids, but the resolution is the same - nice. The treble is very similar too. The improved Andromeda Gold still has a little bit less bass than T800, but it's a bit tighter also. Both T800 and AG have the same amount of slam interestingly, and the mids body, resolution and treble are very close - excellent as one would expect. The instrument separation and ability to play complex musical passages is phenomenal. Well done Audiosense!
> 
> I purchased these on AE in their official store. The store was very helpful in resolving minor channel imbalance problem and has sent a replacement pair right away once I dropped the old pair off at the post office. Excellent service too. I am very glad I got these. Hope these will serve well for years to come.


Are you using spiral dots whit stock filter wich cable are you using ?


----------



## lazner

Cevisi said:


> Are you using spiral dots whit stock filter wich cable are you using ?


Yup, using the Victor/JVC spiral dots. No change in filters. The supplied silver cable sounds alright to my ears, A Nobunaga BL-AKX1 cable I got some time ago further improves the clarity, maybe because it's balanced.


----------



## Cevisi

lazner said:


> Yup, using the Victor/JVC spiral dots. No change in filters. The supplied silver cable sounds alright to my ears, A Nobunaga BL-AKX1 cable I got some time ago further improves the clarity, maybe because it's balanced.


You nobunga sound better because Balanced and less impedance


----------



## lazner

Cevisi said:


> You nobunga sound better because Balanced and less impedance


Cool. What tips / filters / cables do you use?


----------



## Cevisi

lazner said:


> Cool. What tips / filters / cables do you use?


I use spiral dots too. And somtimes some good foams from ali express.

I have the brown filter in. Now i want to try the white one for a while.

I am waiting for my audio acousti up-occ and pure silver mixed 8 core cable. At the moment i have a cheap 16 core nicehck cable


----------



## lazner

Cevisi said:


> I have the brown filter in. Now i want to try the white one for a while.


Thanks! I had no idea one can change filters on these. Could you perhaps recommended a good filter / tool set compatible with T800?


----------



## RevPizzaguy

RevPizzaguy said:


> Any recommendations on IEM's in the $50-$70 USD range? I've gotten out of IEM's and have been in the earbud world. I love my Snow Lotus 1.0+, if that helps with the sound signature I like. Clear, not muddy, good low end response but not overpowering (I'm not a basshead) and some sparkle and spaciousness in the highs. I mostly listen to acoustic, classical, light rock with female vocals, ambient electronica, chillstep, etc.
> 
> My source will mostly be my LG V30, but would be nice if I could swap to an APTX bluetooth cable for occasional use.
> 
> ...



Updated the list with the recommendation of the NS Audio NS-3. Any other input from anyone who has a few of these? Thanks!


----------



## Cevisi

lazner said:


> Thanks! I had no idea one can change filters on these. Could you perhaps recommended a good filter / tool set compatible with T800?



Filter
€ 2,45  9%OFF | 2PCS Ausgewogene Anker Dämpfung Dämpfer Stecker filter Knowles Akustische Dämpfer für Shure Se215 se315 se425 se535 Se846 TF10 LM5144
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4ZrlbrIY

Tool
€ 4,98  9%OFF | Dämpfer Montage Werkzeug für Knowles Dämpfung Stecker Filter Installation und Demontage
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/pMuLTs1w


----------



## lazner

Cevisi said:


> Filter
> € 2,45  9%OFF | 2PCS Ausgewogene Anker Dämpfung Dämpfer Stecker filter Knowles Akustische Dämpfer für Shure Se215 se315 se425 se535 Se846 TF10 LM5144
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4ZrlbrIY
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## d3myz

SoundChoice said:


> 1. Happy with current gear
> 2. Curiously check head-fi, just this one time.
> 3. Learn all about new release.
> 4. New release makes your current gear sound like crap.
> ...


Beautifully Illustrated and 100% accurate.


----------



## durwood

Anyone ever notice that several recently popular iems (ZS10pro, VE bonus, could be others) have very similar signatures to the shure SE215.



Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## DynamicEars (Sep 27, 2019)

Sorry to write up on this thread too, but I post my initial impressions of V90 here, and i feel this post should belong here in general CHIFI thread so it doesn't offend specific brand (and fanboys if any.. lol)

I got brief listen and AB ing the ZSX and V90 yesterday. Same as you, im sure these two on same level, I cant pick one if i only have to choose 1 of them. Both are amazing
Using same cable, same spiral dots eartips (which are i found the best for the two), same source.

Fit = both no problem with me, even bigger zsx made a good grip with my ears, but smaller V90 also get me instant fit and maybe better bet for most people.

Build = V90 because metal body that built like a tank, ZSX made by high quality plastic / resin with metal shell. Look wise you can choose by yourself.

Cable = default cable TRN one slightly better.

Comfort = V90, not by big margin though

isolation = V90, that big vent holes on shell plate just a gimmick, even if that thing is real, must be very tiny holes inside, i was hoping a semi open back one.

Bass = V90 definitely bigger on tuning, more to basshead level, ZSX lower in quantity that feels more balance in overall signature. Texture are good on both, maybe v90 just a hair thin better in texture. but quantity wise i prefer on ZSX level. Bottom end extension are great with the two, both are not rolled off too fast, on bass decay V90 have more slightly faster decay speed. Both have no mid bass bleed at all, just touch of warm and thickness, without sound muddy at all.

Mids = ZSX have more forwarded mids, but V90 perceives a clearer mids. Mids on V90 are more open, ZSX sounds a bit veiled on vocals, again not by much margin. lower mids on both have good thickness that not overly done. High mids on V90 are more emphasized than ZSX, made overall signature more dynamic, but on the other side can be shouty if you are sensitive on high mids, shouty female vocals on 3 khz, safe enough, but can be intense on high volumes, while ZSX more flatter, but for some people maybe sounds duller than V90.

Highs = V90 have crisp trebles, very crispy but not fatiguing, made the overal signature fun at first time you listening to them. They have smoother presentation yet very crispy and detailed. I like the trebles on V90 more than ZSX. ZSX trebles are more safe but trebleheads will want more engaging trebles. Both are safe from sibilance.

Overall signature = what differentiate one from another is = V90 slightly more V shaped tuning, ZSX more balanced tuning. V90 more fun and engaging with bigger bass, ZSX more balanced and have forwarded mids

Detail retrieval = on ZSX micro details are more easily heard than V90, because of the more balanced tuning also.

Instrument separation =  I have to give to ZSX because i heard more air in between instrument, quite good for this price range but V90 are not left behind.

Soundstage = They are both wide, but if i have to answer which one is wider, I will answer "maybe ZSX", again in very tiny gap between them.

Timbre = v90 is more natural to my ears, but remember ZSX isnt as steely as previous KZ. Just because of the timbre only, i would call its a big upgrade. they are closer to natural, but still below V90, again not by much.

They retail at almost same price also. So you cant go wrong with these 2, just about preferences. For me myself with my pop-jazz, pop, jazz, classic, vocals, rock, blues, acoustics, I still cant decide clearly which one i would take to be frank. They have pros and cons but with only small margin. For tuning wise i would prefer ZSX, but i will miss that nice trebles on V90, and clearness of the mids. But if I take V90, i will keep thinking, errrghhh i wish the separation is like on ZSX and the bass is too overwhelming for me. That is the case if im allowed to be picky person. But at this price, if i grab randomly any of them, Ill be happy enough to listen without fear of damage or lost for daily use.

Now about BLON BL-03 that I received in between my ZSX and V90, I love the tuning more. The tuning the smoothness isnt from budget level. Its a tuning similar from what I've heard in TOTL level. crazy in this price. resolution and clearness also very very great, trump both ZSX and V90. Overall more dynamic, clear, with very natural timbre. On separation though, BLON lost to both ZSX and V90, multi driver iems have their advantage in this section. But as you can read in many reviews, blon fit are infamous, sh**ty pieces. That is the main cons of BLON.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

DynamicEars said:


> Im not a basshead actually, i like touch of sub bass, but not im massive quantity, i dont like bass light, but im not basshead. TFZ no 3 have punchy kicks and rumble, they are basshead with clarity and high resolution on mids but dont expect on same class with your fearless. **** mid bass is bleeding and too thick, while for bass head, the sub bass need more boost, and i dont like their weird tonality, they have good details - for the price, its nothing to your fearless s8 once again. Sony MH750 have bigger bass than MH755 but very intimate, tuning is good. TRN v90 have big rumbles, but not quite punchy and snappy, bass a bit on loose side, average decay. Maybe among them tfz no 3 still suits you better despite they have just average soundstage.
> Seriously what are you after if you are already on higher level?



You seem very knowledgeable about the affordable, kinda-bassy IEMs. I'm trying to figure out what the next step is for me. I like the V80, not just "for the price," but for its excellent imaging and detail. It's got fun bass and detailed highs. On the downside, it's timbre is artificial, its tuning is stressful, and it isn't so detailed in the lower registers. The V90 seems like a very sensible upgrade, and I will buy it at the next opportunity.

The V80 is a great transit IEM, because it is so sparkly and energetic that it overpowers transit noise without being loud. But it can't do everything. The ZS7 often has a more harmonious synergy between bass and treble, and plays indie rock with greater humanity. The CNT-1 is smoother. The King Pro has a superior soundstage, and eye-watering imaging, instrument separation, and detail retrieval. 

So beyond the price bracket of the V80/V90, is there something that offers the same strengths (sugary, sparkly treble, very fun bass, easy fit, warm mids, and excellent detail), none of the weaknesses (overly-synthetic tuning, questionable detail retrieval with mids, which are recessed), and some extra advantages (wide soundstage, can keep up with fast music and many instruments)?

Right now, I think the only thing that can beat my V80 in commuting is a V90. But what is the $200+ V80? With the imaging and instrument separation of a $200+ IEM? I bought the King Pro as a 'better V80,' and it is better in many respects, but makes my ears ring.

Also, the TFZ no. 3 appeals to me for commuting, because it is somewhat-isolated, bassy, and easy-to-drive, which will help to gently overpower transit noise. But I already have a CNT-1, which is comparable to the iBasso IT01, and I honestly think that its level of detail and instrument separation is not satisfying for a $32 IEM, never mind $90. I mean, the V80 beats it sometimes.


----------



## kmmbd (Sep 27, 2019)

durwood said:


> Anyone ever notice that several recently popular iems (ZS10pro, VE bonus, could be others) have very similar signatures to the shure SE215.



SE215 is quite dark sounding though, and the soundstage is rather congested. The cheap ones in comparison have better treble and soundstage IMO.


----------



## DynamicEars

ShakeThoseCans said:


> You seem very knowledgeable about the affordable, kinda-bassy IEMs. I'm trying to figure out what the next step is for me. I like the V80, not just "for the price," but for its excellent imaging and detail. It's got fun bass and detailed highs. On the downside, it's timbre is artificial, its tuning is stressful, and it isn't so detailed in the lower registers. The V90 seems like a very sensible upgrade, and I will buy it at the next opportunity.
> 
> The V80 is a great transit IEM, because it is so sparkly and energetic that it overpowers transit noise without being loud. But it can't do everything. The ZS7 often has a more harmonious synergy between bass and treble, and plays indie rock with greater humanity. The CNT-1 is smoother. The King Pro has a superior soundstage, and eye-watering imaging, instrument separation, and detail retrieval.
> 
> ...



Im not on bassy iem actually, I prefer balanced signature with a little touch of bass. I dont have CNT1, but I have BLON BL03 on comparison. They are very great, but wont enough to satisfy bass lover. TFZ no 3 will do better job for you, if you dont mind average soundstage. otherwise the v90 seems like logical upgrade from v80, almost better in every aspect, but more balance than v80, i dont know if this thing means a good thing or bad thing to you, but for sure the sub bass still very deep with nice texture, and still dont break your wallet.
As for higher tier iems, usually they are more tuned to balanced overall. You can check T800 at $300 which have great resolution and deep big bass even though from BAs, but be warn trbles side could be towards bright. Or Sony N3. Please read more reviews since my preferences are towards balanced with slight touch of bass, not particularly basshead. Hopefully this helps. Cheers


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Thanks, DynamicEars. Just for clarification, I don't mean to say that I'm investigating bass-head IEMs. I just enjoy a touch of bass, the kind of balance that you prefer. I shy away from overly-treble IEMs that neglect bass, but I am not looking to emphasize it.

From your list of IEMs, it seems as if you are seeking a similar profile. I have the V80 and ED9, my ZS-10 Pro just arrived, and I have a BL-03, MH755 and C10 on the way. I've been seriously looking at the no. 3 and the IT01. I kept neglecting the IT01 because other deals came up first (the CNT-1 and then the BL-03), but both the IT01 and the no. 3 sound like they fit my preferences. I think the IT-01 is said to have more detail in a number of respects as compared to the CNT-1. I like detail, although if the IT-01 is roughly comparable to the CNT-1, it may not be enough. And it's hard to find good soundstage under $150.

Once I get the V90 and maybe the C12, I'll probably just save up for the T800.


----------



## lazner (Sep 27, 2019)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Thanks, DynamicEars. Just for clarification, I don't mean to say that I'm investigating bass-head IEMs. I just enjoy a touch of bass, the kind of balance that you prefer. I shy away from overly-treble IEMs that neglect bass, but I am not looking to emphasize it.
> 
> From your list of IEMs, it seems as if you are seeking a similar profile. I have the V80 and ED9, my ZS-10 Pro just arrived, and I have a BL-03, MH755 and C10 on the way. I've been seriously looking at the no. 3 and the IT01. I kept neglecting the IT01 because other deals came up first (the CNT-1 and then the BL-03), but both the IT01 and the no. 3 sound like they fit my preferences. I think the IT-01 is said to have more detail in a number of respects as compared to the CNT-1. I like detail, although if the IT-01 is roughly comparable to the CNT-1, it may not be enough. And it's hard to find good soundstage under $150.
> 
> Once I get the V90 and maybe the C12, I'll probably just save up for the T800.


It seems we like a similar FR profile. A touch of bass, with good quality and high resolution mids and treble. I only second the recommendation of T800 or N3. T800 sounds a bit more detailed in treble, but N3 has maybe a higher quality bass plus that amazing fit that allows me to wear them for hours. I am sensitive to sibilance - T800 has none on a decent source. On a phone or lofi DAP it can be painful.


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Thanks, DynamicEars. Just for clarification, I don't mean to say that I'm investigating bass-head IEMs. I just enjoy a touch of bass, the kind of balance that you prefer. I shy away from overly-treble IEMs that neglect bass, but I am not looking to emphasize it.
> 
> From your list of IEMs, it seems as if you are seeking a similar profile. I have the V80 and ED9, my ZS-10 Pro just arrived, and I have a BL-03, MH755 and C10 on the way. I've been seriously looking at the no. 3 and the IT01. I kept neglecting the IT01 because other deals came up first (the CNT-1 and then the BL-03), but both the IT01 and the no. 3 sound like they fit my preferences. I think the IT-01 is said to have more detail in a number of respects as compared to the CNT-1. I like detail, although if the IT-01 is roughly comparable to the CNT-1, it may not be enough. And it's hard to find good soundstage under $150.
> 
> Once I get the V90 and maybe the C12, I'll probably just save up for the T800.



Actually if u just want a touch of bass, I wouldn't recommend the TFZ No. 3. IMHO it is just one level short of basshead levels and if you are coming from a neutralish preferred tuning, it may sound like the bass may encroach on other frequencies (I'm a basshead so I don't mind it). There's also a mild mid bass bleed on the TFZ NO. 3, which some consumers won't like, though I like it for making the lower mids a bit warmer. The TFZ No. 3 soundstage is also not the widest, slightly above average in fact. I find details and instrument separation are comparable with the SKC CNT1 actually. These single DD IEMs won't have as good details/instrument separation as the hybrid/multi BAs coming out recently from CCA/KZ/TRN.




ShakeThoseCans said:


> You seem very knowledgeable about the affordable, kinda-bassy IEMs. I'm trying to figure out what the next step is for me. I like the V80, not just "for the price," but for its excellent imaging and detail. It's got fun bass and detailed highs. On the downside, it's timbre is artificial, its tuning is stressful, and it isn't so detailed in the lower registers. The V90 seems like a very sensible upgrade, and I will buy it at the next opportunity.
> 
> The V80 is a great transit IEM, because it is so sparkly and energetic that it overpowers transit noise without being loud. But it can't do everything. The ZS7 often has a more harmonious synergy between bass and treble, and plays indie rock with greater humanity. The CNT-1 is smoother. The King Pro has a superior soundstage, and eye-watering imaging, instrument separation, and detail retrieval.
> 
> ...



If u want something that has sparkly treble, fun bass, excellent details, not overly synthetic tuning, wide soundstage, then I would suggest the Audiosense T800. But it is $298 USD, no longer in the realm of budget sub 50 bucks CHIFI stuff. Just that if u are treble sensitive, it is not the best option unless u wanna play with knowles filters, eartip, cable change etc.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 27, 2019)

So, I decided to get a second pair of BLON BL03 in "gun metal" instead of the CNT1, which I can live without. They are just blowing me away as an IEM with a single DD driver per side! I haven't heard a single DD unit that can compare to the BL03 for such a rediculously low price!...It is insane!

In my personal experience, this has been an interesting month for me:

*BLON BL03:* Outstanding dynamic drivers that has no business in such a low price range!

*CCA C12:* Somebody got it right at this company! Incredible sonic-like sound signature with great balance and details!

*LZ A6mini:* The true essence of what micro-details suppose to truly sound like!

*Magaosi DQ4:* Finely, a tuning switch that really makes sense!

-Clear


----------



## peter123

durwood said:


> Anyone ever notice that several recently popular iems (ZS10pro, VE bonus, could be others) have very similar signatures to the shure SE215.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I haven't, I've got the VE Bonus and SE215 and they sound vastly different to my ears. The Bonus is clearly superior for my preferences.


----------



## ozziecook

ShakeThoseCans said:


> You seem very knowledgeable about the affordable, kinda-bassy IEMs. I'm trying to figure out what the next step is for me. I like the V80, not just "for the price," but for its excellent imaging and detail. It's got fun bass and detailed highs. On the downside, it's timbre is artificial, its tuning is stressful, and it isn't so detailed in the lower registers. The V90 seems like a very sensible upgrade, and I will buy it at the next opportunity.
> 
> The V80 is a great transit IEM, because it is so sparkly and energetic that it overpowers transit noise without being loud. But it can't do everything. The ZS7 often has a more harmonious synergy between bass and treble, and plays indie rock with greater humanity. The CNT-1 is smoother. The King Pro has a superior soundstage, and eye-watering imaging, instrument separation, and detail retrieval.
> 
> ...



Agree with you on CNT-1. Disappointing to me. But IT01 is on a much higher level...far better and rounded soundstage and dynamics overall.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 27, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> ShakeThoseCans, Agree with you on CNT-1. Disappointing to me. But IT01 is on a much higher level...far better and rounded soundstage and dynamics overall.


That's sad news to hear for those of us who jumped on the hype train.

I haven't used the CNT1 much but I do know it beats every KZ I own. So, in that aspect it'll never be disappointing to me.


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> That's sad to hear for those of us who jumped on the hype train. I haven't used the CNT1 much but I do know it beats every KZ I own.



No need to be sad.  There are many of us who do like the CNT1.  Not everyone has to be the same.  I know that you know this.    It was not really a hype train.  Just a heads up on a really good close out price for these.  I am happy to  have them.


----------



## ozziecook

LaughMoreDaily said:


> That's sad to hear for those of us who jumped on the hype train. I haven't used the CNT1 much but I do know it beats every KZ I own.


Well it's not sad if you like it. I just feel have better IEMs for my own tastes. Glad I never jumped on any KZ train then - I've never had any!!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

ozziecook said:


> I just feel have better IEMs for my own tastes. Glad I never jumped on any KZ train then - I've never had any!!


Only a smart man would say that.  You are a S.M.A.R.T.Y!


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> Well it's not sad if you like it. I just feel have better IEMs for my own tastes. Glad I never jumped on any KZ train then - I've never had any!!



Everyone should have a KZ ED9


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> No need to be sad.  There are many of us who do like the CNT1.  Not everyone has to be the same.  I know that you know this.    It was not really a hype train.  Just a heads up on a really good close out price for these.  I am happy to  have them.


Exactly. Mine seem stiff and over bassy - possibly need burning in...but I just don't think I'll ever get to do it.


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> Exactly. Mine seem stiff and over bassy - possibly need burning in...but I just don't think I'll ever get to do it.



Just set your DX80 (plugged in to a charger or power bank)  to all songs.  Plug in the CNT1 and set a reasonable volume level.  Let it play for a few days... checking now and again and maybe give it a short rest for a little while.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 27, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> That's sad news to hear for those of us who jumped on the hype train.
> 
> I haven't used the CNT1 much but I do know it beats every KZ I own. So, in that aspect it'll never be disappointing to me.



I personally think the CNT1 is good value at the firesale price of $35 - 43 USD (At the original price of 95 bucks, I wouldn't have considered it though). It more than holds its own against my Toneking Ninetails and TFZ No.3, which are almost 2 - 3x the current price. Maybe soundstage is wider and the SQ is generally more refined in the latter two, but we are talking marginal improvements IMHO.



ozziecook said:


> Exactly. Mine seem stiff and over bassy - possibly need burning in...but I just don't think I'll ever get to do it.



Well the SKC CNT1 product insert recommended 100 - 200 hours burn in LOL. Maybe it needs the hours to loosen the dynamic diaphragm? But I thought it sounded quite good to me OOTB.


----------



## ozziecook

baskingshark said:


> I personally think the CNT1 is good value at the firesale price of $35 - 43 USD (At the original price of 95 bucks, I wouldn't have considered it though). It more than holds its own against my Toneking Ninetails and TFZ No.3, which are almost 2 - 3x the current price. Maybe soundstage is wider and the SQ is generally more refined in the latter two, but we are talking marginal improvements IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the SKC CNT1 product insert recommended 100 - 200 hours burn in LOL. Maybe it needs the hours to loosen the dynamic diaphragm? But I thought it sounded quite good to me OOTB.


Hm. Yeah they often say that these days (KPE did too) - makes it sounds more professional and covers a+se if it doesn't sounds great to you OOTB! @Hawaiibadboy may have a thing or two to say about that - being a non-burn in believer. I'm on the fence with a slightly sore bum on this. I think I've noticed changes over time...but happy to accept it could be me.

Anyhow...the CNT is all in the name to me 
I'm joking...it's OK but no cigar. If it changes with burn in then so be it. Not sure I'll be using up valuable hours on my DAP trying to do that when I can be enjoying actually listening to the music with the 2 x Blons and others.


----------



## Moonstar

Hi there,

Here are my short impressions about the Ikko OH1 

The OH1 was maybe the first product of the company Ikko but offers some sonic features like a great subbass and midbass performance, warm and musical midrange and fatigue free, yet detailed treble presentation that are packed in to a very ergonomic and solid monitor shell.

*Pros & Cons:*

+ Bass Performance
+ Musical Midrange & Fatigue Free Treble
+ Soundstage Depth
+ Build Quality & Comfort

– Upper Treble Roll-Off
*Review Link:* https://moonstarreviews.net/ikko-oh1-review-iem/


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> Not sure I'll be using up valuable hours on my DAP trying to do that when I can be enjoying actually listening to the music with the 2 x Blons and others.



That is why you have more than one dap   or desktop system?   or just an old radio with a headphone jack?

I sometimes have two or three things burning in at once


----------



## baskingshark

ozziecook said:


> Hm. Yeah they often say that these days (KPE did too) - makes it sounds more professional and covers a+se if it doesn't sounds great to you OOTB! @Hawaiibadboy may have a thing or two to say about that - being a non-burn in believer. I'm on the fence with a slightly sore bum on this. I think I've noticed changes over time...but happy to accept it could be me.
> 
> Anyhow...the CNT is all in the name to me
> I'm joking...it's OK but no cigar. If it changes with burn in then so be it. Not sure I'll be using up valuable hours on my DAP trying to do that when I can be enjoying actually listening to the music with the 2 x Blons and others.





mbwilson111 said:


> That is why you have more than one dap   or desktop system?   or just an old radio with a headphone jack?
> 
> I sometimes have two or three things burning in at once



I'm a believer in burn in for DD, but I feel the changes are very subtle, definitely not light and day difference like a totally different sound signature. But I think 100 - 200 hours burn in is quite excessive IMO.
I wonder how come these companies don't burn in the stuff for us so that it is good to go out of the box? Since they themselves recommend the burn in in the first place? Not everyone has the gear or time to burn in stuff.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

ozziecook said:


> Exactly. Mine seem stiff and over bassy - possibly need burning in...but I just don't think I'll ever get to do it.


The $4 3rd party nozzle rolls the bass off and transforms the CNT to a more neutralish balanced IEM. Sounds great to me for Metal and Punk ect, but I like the bass too much to use it. Your M6 nozzles are interchangeable too. Might want to fool around with them. 

Just a thought.


----------



## lindstrom

BadReligionPunk said:


> The $4 3rd party nozzle rolls the bass off and transforms the CNT to a more neutralish balanced IEM. Sounds great to me for Metal and Punk ect, but I like the bass too much to use it. Your M6 nozzles are interchangeable too. Might want to fool around with them.
> 
> Just a thought.


Where can you find these 3rd party nozzles (filter) for CNT1, link?


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> The $4 3rd party nozzle rolls the bass off and transforms the CNT to a more neutralish balanced IEM. Sounds great to me for Metal and Punk ect, but I like the bass too much to use it. Your M6 nozzles are interchangeable too. Might want to fool around with them.
> 
> Just a thought.



Could I have the link to that nozzle?  Just curious.. .might try it.


----------



## ozziecook

BadReligionPunk said:


> The $4 3rd party nozzle rolls the bass off and transforms the CNT to a more neutralish balanced IEM. Sounds great to me for Metal and Punk ect, but I like the bass too much to use it. Your M6 nozzles are interchangeable too. Might want to fool around with them.
> 
> Just a thought.


Ah. Cheers. Good thought on the M6 nozzles. They fit do they? It's not that I'd want to exactly reduce the bass, so much as improve it (should I choose to accept the mission, that is . 
I'm a semi-basshead it seems...and I find the bass needs a bit more control maybe. But, quite simply, it could be some burn in time like we've said. Usually I find a few hours focusses things


----------



## ozziecook

Well well. Just went to play the little CNT's and the left ear piece just split in two at the seam. It obviously felt I didn't love them.


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> Well well. Just went to play the little CNT's and the left ear piece just split in two at the seam. It obviously felt I didn't love them.



Can you share a photo?


----------



## FastAndClean

The cnt1 driver is kind of stiff, but when you push it with bass eq it is very punchy and tight, it is M Audio Q40 in IEM form


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> Can you share a photo?


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


>



Wow.  Surely that can be glued back together with the proper type of glue.


----------



## ozziecook

a simple case of split case. But should be easy enough to glue together?


----------



## Tonymac136

Finally I have found a pair of tips that sound good with the Semkarch (Symbio MandarinEs). Just hoping to keep them in my ears without pain for long enough to truly enjoy them.


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> a simple case of split case. But should be easy enough to glue together?



I think you need a certain type of glue... maybe like the one my husband uses if he needs to glue some of the buds he makes... many buds have the front covers glued on.


----------



## peter123

ozziecook said:


> a simple case of split case. But should be easy enough to glue together?



Yeah, very easy to do. The same happened to my A5 but unfortunately one cable was also loose so it took all of my (very poor) soldering skills to fix it.


----------



## HungryPanda

E8000 glue is best


----------



## ozziecook

HungryPanda said:


> E8000 glue is best



Thanks!


----------



## mbwilson111

Tonymac136 said:


> Finally I have found a pair of tips that sound good with the Semkarch (Symbio MandarinEs). Just hoping to keep them in my ears without pain for long enough to truly enjoy them.



All this talk about the Semkarch inspired me to try some very newly acquired tips on them.  I thought I was OK with Auvios but no, these are the ones!  The Case Market  transparent.   Very comfy, good seal,  sound great... seemed to open them up more.  The shells are flush with my ear... I could use them for sleeping on my side... except, now that I have seen how @ozziecook 's earpiece fell apart, I would be afraid to.

The other colors are different... I have not tried them.  I am using the gold filters.


----------



## Tonymac136

They're very, very tip dependent. Also changing out the cable changed the sound massively but given that my cable died a horrible death I'm inclined to believe that a faulty cable caused the improvement when I fitted third party cables.


----------



## FastAndClean

you know, that burn in thing maybe true for the CNT1, i just made a comparison to my old pair and the new one, the new one is a bit mushy and slow in the bass, the old one that has more than 150 hours is a lot more tight in the bass and cleaner overall


----------



## Tonymac136

My KBear F1 has been annoying me of late. Not only do I have the "worst" driver (I'm pretty sure it's the generic unmarked Tenhz copy unless someone can fill me in on where the markings are) but I have also had issues where the largest tips aren't big enough to seal. They aren't the usual size that all my others are so rolling was no option. So I bodged it. Sounds really good so far.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

ozziecook said:


> Agree with you on CNT-1. Disappointing to me. But IT01 is on a much higher level...far better and rounded soundstage and dynamics overall.



There's mixed opinions on the CNT-1 on this forum. Maybe I'll post my (very uneducated) impressions, to help others compare notes.

I bought it hoping for something smoother and less harsh than a typical KZ, where it succeeds, but as something that can compete with a $100 IEM like the IT-01 or the TFZ no. 3, it is probably somewhat lacking.

I was also hoping the CNT-1 would have decent isolation. It's better than most Chi-FI IEMs I own in that respect, but its softer sound signature precludes its use as a transit IEM for me. It's overall a decent way to approach $100 IEMs for home easy-listening for $35.


----------



## Podster (Sep 27, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> a simple case of split case. But should be easy enough to glue together?



Absolutely, same thing happened with my Sendiy M1221's and a toothpick and super glue does the trick  While I'm in Chi-Fi land anyone have anything supporting the 4 BA single 10mm dynamic of the TRN V90's? Sure liking the look of the Navy (Indigo for me)

My thoughts on burn have always been if it moves it stretches


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

FastAndClean said:


> you know, that burn in thing maybe true for the CNT1, i just made a comparison to my old pair and the new one, the new one is a bit mushy and slow in the bass, the old one that has more than 150 hours is a lot more tight in the bass and cleaner overall



I've read from others that the carbon nanotubes on the CNT really are 'tighter' than the mechanisms in other IEMs, and actually do require burn-in. The humorous manual seems to think so. It recommends 1-200 hours.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

baskingshark said:


> Actually if u just want a touch of bass, I wouldn't recommend the TFZ No. 3. IMHO it is just one level short of basshead levels and if you are coming from a neutralish preferred tuning, it may sound like the bass may encroach on other frequencies (I'm a basshead so I don't mind it). There's also a mild mid bass bleed on the TFZ NO. 3, which some consumers won't like, though I like it for making the lower mids a bit warmer. The TFZ No. 3 soundstage is also not the widest, slightly above average in fact. I find details and instrument separation are comparable with the SKC CNT1 actually. These single DD IEMs won't have as good details/instrument separation as the hybrid/multi BAs coming out recently from CCA/KZ/TRN.



Hmm. That is worrisome about the No. 3's soundstage. I find the CNT-1's soundstage to be unsatisfying. Maybe I'll have to look into the IT01 instead.

Yeah, KZ/CCA/TRN are really shaking things up, throwing off the old value categories with their new BAs. One of their new models is likely to replace the V80 for me in the short-term.


----------



## Podster

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Hmm. That is worrisome about the No. 3's soundstage. I find the CNT-1's soundstage to be unsatisfying. Maybe I'll have to look into the IT01 instead.
> 
> Yeah, KZ/CCA/TRN are really shaking things up, throwing off the old value categories with their new BAs. One of their new models is likely to replace the V80 for me in the short-term.



 Crazy right, you have the $45 V90 with the same driver count as the Rai Penta but just $1045 less for the TRN The real question is the ROI and ones own value system, can one actually justify that $1045 for something most may just be walking around in a harsh environment in I mean I have no doubt the Rai stomps the V90 in the dirt in every category especially build and materials but is it $1045 better?


----------



## HungryPanda

If you are ready you shell out $1000,....


----------



## Podster

HungryPanda said:


> If you are ready you shell out $1000,....



I promise if I do it will be my last Grand in iem's This is where that famous saying comes in


----------



## hyewiz

Today I received my KZ ZSX, will this requires burn-in before using them? also can I upgrade the cable to Balanced cable?


----------



## HungryPanda

Podster said:


> I promise if I do it will be my last Grand in iem's This is where that famous saying comes in


I don't think they can hack it


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Podster (Sep 27, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> I don't think they can hack it



LOL, I like that but I was more thinking "Famous last words" The only solace I really have is (And as you and your sig other know) many here have far bigger collections than I  I can just hear everyone sitting around my stuff after I kick the bucket and going "What the Fock" 

Congrats @hyewiz , I'm sure it's just a short time before these aftermarket cable builders start making really nice cables that fit this KZ cable design at least I'm hoping so.


----------



## crabdog

Here are my thoughts on the Shozy Form 1.1 for anyone interested. TLDR, another great value Chi-Fi IEM.
https://primeaudio.org/shozy-form-1-1-review/


----------



## Viajero

1clearhead said:


> So, I decided to get a second pair of BLON BL03 in "gun metal" instead of the CNT1, which I can live without. They are just blowing me away as an IEM with a single DD driver per side! I haven't heard a single DD unit that can compare to the BL03 for such a rediculously low price!...It is insane!
> 
> In my personal experience, this has been an interesting month for me:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your impressions. I'm trying to decide between the BLON BL-03 and the CCA C12. Which one do you prefer? And could you compare their strengths and weaknesses?


----------



## SciOC

hyewiz said:


> Today I received my KZ ZSX, will this requires burn-in before using them? also can I upgrade the cable to Balanced cable?


1.  Debatable, IMO,a  hybrid like the ZSX generally requires only a little burn in, mostly for the dynamic driver.  BA drivers are generally thought to require little too no burn in.  It should be fairly steady at 10 hours or so...  Of course opinions on this vary wildly and widely.
2.  Yes. Most 2 pin, .78mm cables should work, but I believe kz is still using .75mm connectors and cables, so it'll be a tight fit and the original cable might be really loose after A bit.  There are some cables out there specifically for KZ but they tend to be cheap SPC cables...


----------



## Podster

crabdog said:


> Here are my thoughts on the Shozy Form 1.1 for anyone interested. TLDR, another great value Chi-Fi IEM.
> https://primeaudio.org/shozy-form-1-1-review/



Sites looking great Crabs, you've been a busy camper! The form 1.1 sounds nice but I've got to give the ZSX a go since I still prefer my ZS7 over the Pro the ZSX will be my next KZ nod


----------



## BadReligionPunk

ozziecook said:


> Well well. Just went to play the little CNT's and the left ear piece just split in two at the seam. It obviously felt I didn't love them.



murderer! LOL


----------



## Slater

Tonymac136 said:


> My KBear F1 has been annoying me of late. Not only do I have the "worst" driver (I'm pretty sure it's the generic unmarked Tenhz copy unless someone can fill me in on where the markings are) but I have also had issues where the largest tips aren't big enough to seal. They aren't the usual size that all my others are so rolling was no option. So I bodged it. Sounds really good so far.



Can you post a photo of the top of the F1? I can positively ID it for you.

And hold your camera out further to give it a chance to focus. Then you can crop/zoom on the driver. Also, disable the flash because it's blowing out the driver details


----------



## BadReligionPunk

lindstrom said:


> Where can you find these 3rd party nozzles (filter) for CNT1, link?





mbwilson111 said:


> Could I have the link to that nozzle?  Just curious.. .might try it.



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948536073.html


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948536073.html



Thank you.  I have been really enjoying the CNT1 tonight with the black filter and the tips I showed earlier.  I have also changed to a more comfortable cable that I already had here and I think it looks good with it.  Will take a photo tomorrow.

What difference should I find with this other filter in comparison to the black?


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Sep 27, 2019)

I am posting my impressions of the Semkarch CNT-1 in order to help diversify the understanding of these IEMs, and provide greater basis for comparison. I am not a reviewer, or an audiophile, and lack the gear and knowledge to write a full review. However, I can post my uneducated impression, in case it is helpful.

This first post contains the general impressions of the IEM itself, and the second post concerns some tracks I used to test the IEM.




*BUILD*


Housing fit and isolation is okay. About on-par with the TRN V80 when quiet. The V80’s stock tips fit me better, but the CNT-1 tips provide a pretty good seal. Superior isolation compared to most sub-$50 Chi-Fi IEMs.


As a transit IEM, the TRN V80 is superior, for me. The V80 is slightly worse-off in isolation, but the sparkly, sugary treble blocks outside noise on its own. Conversely, the softer, more recessed sound of the CNT-1 is less effective at blocking outside noise. It can be used as a transit IEM in a pinch, but is not ideal.


Comfort is greater than the Tin Audio T2, or your typical KZ. You don't have to fight with the housings much, they don’t seem to move, and it doesn't fatigue my ears. Except for the tips, which I should swap out.


Build quality is nothing special. Most of the budget favourites are on par or superior in external housing appearance. Semkarch branding on everything is amusing. The giant blue case with SEMKARCH emblazoned on it is pretty amusing, considering that there is no brand recognition for it. Although the large size makes it easier to store the IEM, I find the baby-blue case somewhat unwieldy, and embarrassing to bring out in transit.
Cable is terrible, and broke within an hour. Currently using a TRN cable, which works. The fit of the stock cable is okay, not great, but L and R channels started cutting intermittently. So the stock cable is "NO-GO." The microphonics of the stock cable are okay, but the build quality is a disaster.


Minimalist accessories, overall presentation is more reminiscent of 1990s or early 2000s Chinese exports. 


*SOUND*

Soundstage and Instrument Separation


Soundstage feels 'circular,' as if I'm in an egg-shaped sphere. Usually, the sphere (or oval, really) is horizontal. It feels relatively confined, actually.  If you can imagine Stewie Griffin’s head, that’s what the soundstage feels like most of the time.


At best, it sometimes feels as if you are in a nightclub, or some kind of enclosed entertainment venue. This isn't my preferred soundstage, although it works for electronica. A lot of the sound simply occurs at the L and R poles, rather than expansively.


The vocals highlight the limited directionality of the CNT-1, in my view. I hear two distinct L and R vocal positions, and a kind-of-faint forward position. Sometimes, a rear position. I'd say even the TRN V80 has it beat for directionality, and the King Pro destroys it.


Instruments and vocals come across softer than some of the more powerful IEMs, such as the ZS7. I haven't noticed any extreme highs or harsh peaks. It's softer, smoother listening than the various cannons. What isn't soft are some percussion beats, things like cymbals, triangles/xylophones, or synthetic percussion that can come across very crisp and distinct, almost harsh. Listening to Fleetwood Mac's "Dreams," the cymbals can be a little jarring.


The CNT-1 struggles with busy, detailed soundstages in which many instruments are present. I have found it particularly chokes on massed string instruments, which can just sort of blend in to each other at a low resolution. This could be a problem with inadequate source material. With more intimate songs, using fewer instruments, the CNT-1 can identify and keep up with them very well.

Tuning, Timbre, and Presentation



I would say that the treble comes across as softer and less bright than the Tin Audio T2. And there's definitely greater bass. T2 might have better instrument separation, though.  


On certain types of music, the ‘musical’ tuning of the CNT-1 comes through well. It is much more natural than something like the TRN V80, or even the Tin Audio T2, at times.


The limited soundstage and directionality overall makes melodies and singers sound more disembodied than I'd like, although secondary accompaniments and bass lines are often competent. 


The IEM is relatively laid back when compared to some of the more dynamic and powerful ones out there. The KZ ZS7 wants to give you powerful treble and bass at the same time, it demands your attention. And the TFZ King Pro pulls as much detail and imaging as it can from a track, and shoves it in your face. The CNT-1 isn't trying to do that.


It doesn't slouch on bass, its quantity is surprising. It's thuddy/thumpy, but not muddy, and feels kinda like being in a nightclub. The bass is usually tight, it doesn’t typically leak too much. I played various remixes of "Love on a Real Train," the bass presence reminded me of that dance-hall environment, or what I get from on-ear headphones rather than IEMs. Muddy bass sounds extra muddy here, if it is supposed to. Beats are fairly strong. Drums are very distinct.


The trouble with the CNT-1’s bass, as others have noted, is that it does not always harmonize or mesh well with the treble. You have the treble going, which may be executed competently by the IEM, and the bass line isn’t bad either, but they aren’t lined up properly.

It's like those airplanes that carry test airplanes. They're flying along together, but then one detaches, and they're still flying along together, but they're kinda doing their own thing now.


The CNT-1 is also relatively easy to drive. Although there’s a bit more punch to it from a PC DAP, my old iPod Touch 4 has no trouble driving it at low volumes. And it can resolve instruments at very low volumes. Where you might have to turn up the volume with some IEMs, your ears can discern pianississimo on the CNT-1. It has good dynamics for the price. The first two thirds of Bolero in "Boulez Conducts Ravel" are very faint, but not a problem for CNT-1. Then it becomes kind of stirring. Trumpet and drums are distinct, on opposite sides of the soundstage, strings are kind of muddled, as always. (Strings are more coherent on the next piece, Rapsodie espaqnole, and the CNT-1 is pretty capable with brass and woodwinds in general.)


*CONCLUSION*

The CNT-1 is appropriate for easy listening, maybe relaxed listening. It's relatively comfortable in its price range, tuning is inoffensive, and it is not fatiguing.  With good tips, you might forget that they are in your ears, and you could go to sleep with them on. I do not recommend this, as neither the stock cable, nor the housings, might survive. Stock a replacement cable if you haven't already. At $35-43, it’s good if you need a smoother relaxed, easy-listening IEM with some bass, and can’t pay twice as much for something near-equivalent.

Because it is easy to drive, and has some isolation, it may be viable as an IEM for commuting, but only in a pinch. I like to run the IEMs at 1/3rd volume, but I have to turn these up to ½ volume more than I would like.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Sep 27, 2019)

*Sample Tracks*


I tested the CNT-1 with a number of tracks, and three different devices. Feel free to just skim over this. Here are my impressions from some of these tracks:


The “Jessica Jones Main Title (Double Shot Version)” from Season 2 serves as a decent test of these IEMs.


In the main title theme opening, with the iPod touch, the instruments are reasonably separated, but not always foregrounded. The electric guitar especially, is too recessed. The piano and strings are distinct, drums are crisp, and a synth line intermittently travels from L to R.  The composition as a whole is not quite as energetic as it could be. (Using the PC DAC, these problems are less pronounced.)

However, the CNT-1 excels on the iPod once the theme slips into its jazzy intermission. The piano comes into its own, and tinkles harmoniously with the synth and bass lines. Cymbals pop without being jagged. It's a smooth presentation, although it starts to lose coherence towards the end, when several synths, drums, and strings compete for attention. The main title resumes, the melody is joined by an echo. (The jazz interlude is instead a little overblown on the PAC DAC, by comparison. I’m a little concerned about what happens when you pump energy into this IEM.)

You can hear in the track what the CNT-1 is good at, and where it might need help. The jazz intermission is actually punchier than the main title theme.



“Bohemian Rhapsody (guitar)” – The solo performance of Queen’s “Bohemian Rhapsody” by independent musician Alip Ba Ta provides an example of a single guitar to work with. The tuning and pitch are pleasant. I don't know if it's an accurate tuning, but it's catchy – especially on the iPod. The CNT-1 doesn't struggle, if it's just one instrument!







The individual guitar strings come across as fairly crisp, although they are a little more bloated than I would like. What can you do, it’s a Youtube recording. I find that the resolution decay is slightly greater on the iPod, as opposed to the PC DAC.



Daft Punk – “Da Funk” – You need a somewhat bassy IEM to handle Daft Punk properly, and the CNT-1 can do it sometimes. Very thumpy bass right from the get-go, boomy when it wants to be. The muffled voices, blasting synth, and cheering crowds give that 'cramped dance hall' or 'bassy car stereo' feel that the CNT-1 is capable of.



Tangerine Dream –“Love On A Real Train (State Azure Cover)” – One of many “Love on a Real Train” remixes, this one has a killer video accompaniment. The CNT-1 handles the opening competently enough, although without the instrument separation that a King Pro would bring you. The bass kicks in pretty smoothly and sweetly in the background, the synth strings and triangle(?) are clearly foregrounded. The track never loses coherence for me, although there's only 6-or-so instruments, and the CNT's limited soundstage works fine here. But the strings could be more textured or detailed, whatever the word is, because their particularity is a bit lost. The Tin Audio T2 is not going to provide you with this kind of bass.





Also, maybe it’s just me, but I think it’s more airy, with a greater soundstage, on the PC DAC, as opposed to the iPod.


It is instructive to play Westworld (TV) soundtrack side-by-side against the Tin Audio T2. Strings and bass are far more compelling with the CNT-1, and sometimes the bass is harmonious with the treble. But, like with many other songs, the bass/treble harmony is not always there. Sometimes, the bass is doing its own thing, and the treble another. At times, the bass may 'take away' from the fidelity and foregrounding of the treble. 'Sweetwater' and 'Paint it Black' may be better on the CNT-1, more compelling, but the T2 brings out more detail on 'Dr. Ford.'


Which would be better to watch the TV show with? I'm not sure. I can easily test it.


Regardless of accuracy, I am likely to tire of the T2's sheer treble and brightness more quickly than with the CNT-1. What can I say? The CNT-1 has a more 'human' tuning, the T2, a more 'host.'



The CNT-1 handles The Dire Straits “Money for Nothing” like a dream for a $32 IEM.



There is very steady handling of the bass line and singer volume. Bass is strong, but doesn’t undermine the vocals. Good dynamics, as demonstrated also in “Boulez Conducts Ravel.” But here, it's also got punchy synth and roaring guitar twangs. It fades in and out perfectly.

On the other hand, maybe the CNT-1 doesn't quite do full justice to Dire Straits. It sounds like you're in a small pub, with an amateur band that hasn't quite achieved studio-quality live isolation of its vocals.

Honestly, I was kind of perplexed about CNT-1 hype, until I played this track early on. I haven't had anything handle Dire Straits this well since my $200 Klipsch x7i was stolen. Maybe the BLON BL-03 can beat it. We’ll see.

I also tried, "You and Your Friend," from "On Every Street [Mercury 1996]." Now there’s some very crisp percussion and well-tuned guitars. Vocals are still a little muddier or more recessed than I would like. Are they airy, maybe? They could be stronger. Very smooth, overall. You could sleep with these on. But you wouldn’t sleep, because the CNT-1 presents Dire Straits in an engaging fashion.



I also watched some of "Porco Rosso" by Studio Ghibi with the Semkarch, and some other IEMs. The CNT-1’s vocal positioning was a little too centered for my taste, but background music emerged cheerfully in a surround configuration. The VSONIC ARES offers a more intimate experience, but with a very strange soundstage (it needs a review on its own). Honestly, the CNT-1 did not offer the most exciting presentation for the film.

I played some of Gendy Tartakovsky’s “Clone Wars” TV series (2003) on my Xiaomi Redmi Note phone using both the CNT-1 and the TRN-V80. There was no problem with clarity on either one, although I would say that the TRN-V80 provided for a more compelling listening experience, because of a superior soundstage and imaging. [This seems to be especially important for TV series, unless they are highly musical like Westworld, where tuning might become more important.]



Here’s some other things where the CNT-1 performed fairly well:


-Fleetwood Mac “50 Years – Don’t Stop.” The CNT-1’s musicality is helpful here, and it shows off a little during “Dreams.” However, you might notice that the female vocals are somewhat recessed in tracks like “Gypsy.”

-Ryuichi Sakamoto – “Playing the Piano.” The CNT-1 doesn’t have too many problems with slow piano.

-David Bowie, and Eagles’ “Hotel California” are sounding fairly promising, especially the latter.



And here’s some tracks where I feel that the CNT-1 did not perform adequately:


Cantaloupe Island - Donald Byrd. I haven’t tested enough jazz on the CNT-1, but this was disappointing. Instruments came through well enough, but I didn't feel as if there was sufficient harmony between the foreground instruments and background track, which left it feeling somewhat unengaging. Good saxophone, though. Instruments tended to gravitate to one or the other L-R polarity in the soundstage, which is typical of this IEM.


The Manhattan Transfer Anthology – Down in Birdland – “Birdland.” Maybe my mind has been warped by TFZ, but I think the King Pro beats the pants off the CNT-1 here. Okay, the tuning on the CNT-1 is inoffensive, and probably more accurate than the King Pro. The piano is nice, the solo voices are relatively smooth. But the singers are all around you with the King Pro, interjecting where they please, a happy family and they are very distinct. Meanwhile, the CNT-1 is usually positioning the soloists directly at the L – R poles, and you can feel the cramped soundstage, like you’re in a hot, run-down recording studio filled to standing-room only. It’s claustrophobic. Okay, I think I’m getting into subjective and probably deviant opinion, so I’ll stop now. At least the CNT-1 handles Nina Simone okay.


----------



## zr0dfx

Loving that love on a real train cover!


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I try all my IEMs with it now. It's become a reference test.


----------



## hyewiz

SciOC said:


> 1.  Debatable, IMO,a  hybrid like the ZSX generally requires only a little burn in, mostly for the dynamic driver.  BA drivers are generally thought to require little too no burn in.  It should be fairly steady at 10 hours or so...  Of course opinions on this vary wildly and widely.
> 2.  Yes. Most 2 pin, .78mm cables should work, but I believe kz is still using .75mm connectors and cables, so it'll be a tight fit and the original cable might be really loose after A bit.  There are some cables out there specifically for KZ but they tend to be cheap SPC cables...



Thank you very much for your reply, Ill try to get a descent cable something not to expansive though ;(


----------



## BadReligionPunk

mbwilson111 said:


> Thank you.  I have been really enjoying the CNT1 tonight with the black filter and the tips I showed earlier.  I have also changed to a more comfortable cable that I already had here and I think it looks good with it.  Will take a photo tomorrow.
> 
> What difference should I find with this other filter in comparison to the black?


Its really a completely different IEM witht that filter. 

The bass is rolled off pretty early, so that takes away the rumble. Destroys that thick, warm luster that is spread about into the mids which makes it a much cleaner and colder sounding IEM. 

Anyway. Black filter to me has much bigger stage then brass. Mids are way more out front, and female vocals sound better. Cant get into the brass filters at all. I actually dislike them very much. 

Anyway here is a 15 year old song from some of my friends back in Japan. I feel the CNT/black filter complements this song very well as stage is deep and pretty high with good width. Much better then most are giving credit for.


----------



## Nailzs

hyewiz said:


> Today I received my KZ ZSX, will this requires burn-in before using them? also can I upgrade the cable to Balanced cable?


Stick them in your ears and enjoy!


----------



## snip3r77

Thanks a conclusion or TLDR version would be good . 



ShakeThoseCans said:


> *Sample Tracks*
> 
> 
> I tested the CNT-1 with a number of tracks, and three different devices. Feel free to just skim over this. Here are my impressions from some of these tracks:
> ...


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I posted a conclusion at the end of part 1, but I can see how that would have been missed, or inadequate.



> *CONCLUSION*
> 
> The CNT-1 is appropriate for easy listening, maybe relaxed listening. It's relatively comfortable in its price range, tuning is inoffensive, and it is not fatiguing. With good tips, you might forget that they are in your ears, and you could go to sleep with them on. I do not recommend this, as neither the stock cable, nor the housings, might survive. Stock a replacement cable if you haven't already. At $35-43, it’s good if you need a smoother relaxed, easy-listening IEM with some bass, and can’t pay twice as much for something near-equivalent.
> 
> Because it is easy to drive, and has some isolation, it may be viable as an IEM for commuting, but only in a pinch. I like to run the IEMs at 1/3rd volume, but I have to turn these up to ½ volume more than I would like.



Basically, the CNT-1 is smooth for a CHI-FI IEM in its price bracket. It doesn't seem to have harsh peaks, and the tuning is more 'musical' than 'steely' (KZ) or 'synthetic' (V80). So if you like a more pleasant and not unnatural sound, these are OK. The housings are comfortable, and this is no small thing. With the right cables, you can achieve above-average comfort. And there is some level of isolation: more than the Tin Audio T2 or Y*nY*o V2, for example. So it's relatively comfortable and smooth, with a pleasant tuning. Low fatigue. It offers a more complex and tighter bass than many comparable IEMs.

But you make sacrifices to achieve that at $35. Instrument separation is 'average,' soundstage is 'average,' imaging doesn't stand out much. Vocals can be recessed, particularly female vocals. It has difficulty keeping up with complex, fast instrumentation, and doesn't present large numbers of vocalists in the best possible way. So the 'technicalities' are not up to the level expected by a lot of people here.

So, TL;DR: smooth pleasant 'musical' tuning, relatively comfortable fit, with above-average bass for the price. But lacks in technicalities compared to the 5+ BA monsters, including in soundstage and instrument separation, lags behind on female vocals. Bass is sometimes "independent" from the rest of the song.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Sep 27, 2019)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I am posting my impressions of the Semkarch CNT-1 in order to help diversify the understanding of these IEMs, and provide greater basis for comparison. I am not a reviewer, or an audiophile, and lack the gear and knowledge to write a full review. However, I can post my uneducated impression, in case it is helpful.
> 
> This first post contains the general impressions of the IEM itself, and the second post concerns some tracks I used to test the IEM.
> 
> ...




Im a truck driver. I drive a big Freightliner that runs about 75-80db in the cab at all times. Been using the CNT as my go too for almost a year now. It works fine and for me doesn't need to have the volume up very much at all. I am usually a few db lower on the volume pot then with other IEMS. Sound isolation is pretty good imo. Better then most, not a good as a small few.

Anyway thanks for the write up. I don't agree with most of what you hear, but then again Im also going balanced into either a Cayin N5 or a Fiio M11. The Fiio is neutral with a large stage with massive air and space, while the Cayin has a boost in the mids with a smaller more intimate stage. Both DAPs are really large upgrades over my numerous iPods, my 2 old iPhones and my AXON phone which has a DAC in it. It also sounds like you are using the Brass nozzle, but you never specify. 

Anyway. Thanks again. All you can do is do you, and I at least try to always see what others are thinking/feeling/hearing. Its a good way to learn for me. Like you I am and have been looking at trying to improve with an upgrade, but so far its only sidegrades until like $150 ish or higher. IMO IT01 is just a side step over from CNT. 9 tails is an very small upgrade but isolation is poo, so no go for me. Been thinking about LZA6 mini, but would rather have a single dynamic. Will probably just get a Kanas(regular) as I need some boosted bass too.
I think my ultimate IEM would be something like the bass from the CNT, with 6in1 mids and BQ3s smooth airy treble.


----------



## hyewiz

Nailzs said:


> Stick them in your ears and enjoy!


Thanks will do


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I am posting my impressions of the Semkarch CNT-1 in order to help diversify the understanding of these IEMs, and provide greater basis for comparison. I am not a reviewer, or an audiophile, and lack the gear and knowledge to write a full review. However, I can post my uneducated impression, in case it is helpful.
> 
> This first post contains the general impressions of the IEM itself, and the second post concerns some tracks I used to test the IEM.
> 
> ...





ShakeThoseCans said:


> I posted a conclusion at the end of part 1, but I can see how that would have been missed, or inadequate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @ShakeThoseCans  for the detailed impressions, good stuff. Not sure if u were using the black or brass filters, but definitely bass is better with the black ones to me.

I have been using the CNT1 on the subway the past 1 week and the isolation is above average, but not ground breaking. In fact some bass is lost with suboptimal isolation, and this is the case with it (I'm using stock tips and a 8 core NICEHCK copper cable). Soundstage is average as u say. 

I think the CNT 1 is quite source dependant. With a DAP or smartphone, I think the sound is ok for the price, but when I hook it up to my desktop rig (Khadas tone board -> Fiio A3), I can get better soundstage, details, clarity, dynamic changes and resolution. And a much nicer bass quantity and quality. So even though it can be driven from a phone, I think the CNT 1 scales better with a  balanced connection or amping if available.

Also it is a single DD IEM, so if u wanna compare the details/clarity/insturment separation to the hybrids and multi BAs, the single DDs generally wouldn't be able to compete with the multi BA stuff in this area. It's like comparing oranges and apples as the multi BAs and DDs have different strengths and weaknesses. CNT1 probably won't excel at very detailed complex musical pieces compared to the multi BAs, and definitely would lose out to these in technicalities. The DDs would excel at timbre and being more "musical" than the BAs though. So I think a fairer comparison would be to compare it to other single DD IEMs.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

BadReligionPunk said:


> Anyway here is a 15 year old song from some of my friends back in Japan. I feel the CNT/black filter complements this song very well as stage is deep and pretty high with good width. Much better then most are giving credit for.




I just listened to this track with the CNT-1/black filter. You're right, the stage is deep, and a little wider than usual. Do you think that the female vocal is a little recessed at the beginning, compared maybe to a reference speaker? It might just be the track itself. The solo female voice becomes more encompassing towards the end, which I liked. It's not what I usually listen to, but it shows off the power of the CNT-1. That's no 'thin' sound.




BadReligionPunk said:


> Im a truck driver. I drive a big Freightliner that runs about 75-80db in the cab at all times. Been using the CNT as my go too for almost a year now. It works fine and for me doesn't need to have the volume up very much at all. I am usually a few db lower on the volume pot then with other IEMS. Sound isolation is pretty good imo. Better then most, not a good as a small few.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the write up. I don't agree with most of what you hear, but then again Im also going balanced into either a Cayin N5 or a Fiio M11. The Fiio is neutral with a large stage with massive air and space, while the Cayin has a boost in the mids with a smaller more intimate stage. Both DAPs are really large upgrades over my numerous iPods, my 2 old iPhones and my AXON phone which has a DAC in it. It also sounds like you are using the Brass nozzle, but you never specify.



Yes, I should have specified. I am using the stock black filter with stock black tip. I haven't even tried the brass/gold filter, which would have given a more complete impression. I understand from reviews that the brass filter emphasizes treble more, and is more sparkly. I like sparkly treble, but I'm happy with the more restrained treble on the black filter. Didn't have a problem with it. And the black filter is oriented towards bass, and really delivers.

I'd trust your opinion a lot more than mine. I'm only been using the CNT-1 for 5 days! I tend to be harsh when judging IEMs at first, and then come to recognize their unique qualities later. I was pretty mean to the Y*nY*o V2, at first, but came to appreciate its warm tuning, and how it handled relaxing or softer music.

I don't have a volume issue with the CNT-1. I can hear fainter music on it most of the time. But its more relaxed  timbre and less sparkle, compared to the V80, just doesn't block out noise as much for me, even though the physical housing isolates better than the V80. On transit, I find that it's not just a consistent buzz or engine noise that you have to block out, but incessant automated announcements, other people talking, phones ringing, and such. It can be a 'challenging environment,' .

The CNT-1 isolates better than most of my CHI-FI items. It's a high performer in that respect. But I've used expensive Western IEMs that isolated to a greater degree, such that I would miss transit stops because I didn't hear any outside noise.




BadReligionPunk said:


> Anyway. Thanks again. All you can do is do you, and I at least try to always see what others are thinking/feeling/hearing. Its a good way to learn for me. Like you I am and have been looking at trying to improve with an upgrade, but so far its only sidegrades until like $150 ish or higher. IMO IT01 is just a side step over from CNT. 9 tails is an very small upgrade but isolation is poo, so no go for me. Been thinking about LZA6 mini, but would rather have a single dynamic. Will probably just get a Kanas(regular) as I need some boosted bass too.
> I think my ultimate IEM would be something like the bass from the CNT, with 6in1 mids and BQ3s smooth airy treble.



I think you're on to something with your improved CNT concept. Your view on the sidegrading is similar to others; the CNT seems comparable to the IT01. The IT01 may have features more to my liking, but I think I would have to go higher than the IT01 to get worthwhile improvement. And many have said good things about the 9 tails here, but pointed out that it does not have good isolation. So it can't really be a commuting IEM for me. (no. 3 and IT01 were contenders).




baskingshark said:


> Thanks @ShakeThoseCans  for the detailed impressions, good stuff. Not sure if u were using the black or brass filters, but definitely bass is better with the black ones to me.
> 
> I have been using the CNT1 on the subway the past 1 week and the isolation is above average, but not ground breaking. In fact some bass is lost with suboptimal isolation, and this is the case with it (I'm using stock tips and a 8 core NICEHCK copper cable). Soundstage is average as u say.



Yes. I'm using the black filter, and yes, it can lose sound from suboptimal isolation. I took it on the subway yesterday, and though it blocks out some noise, there is room for improvement. The 8-core copper cable is something I had planned to use, because of good results from others, but for hilarious reasons I was not able to do that. (Maybe I'll explain later). Right now, I'm using the TRN "Newest" Copper/Silver cable.

You're right that it's at least somewhat source dependant, and this highlights how I am unfair to these IEMs by using suboptimal sources, like the iPod Touch, or the cheapest entry-level USB DAC. I would really love to hear the CNT-1 on at least a Dragonfly. And if I went balanced, it would be even better, according to some accounts.



baskingshark said:


> Also it is a single DD IEM, so if u wanna compare the details/clarity/insturment separation to the hybrids and multi BAs, the single DDs generally wouldn't be able to compete with the multi BA stuff in this area. It's like comparing oranges and apples as the multi BAs and DDs have different strengths and weaknesses. CNT1 probably won't excel at very detailed complex musical pieces compared to the multi BAs, and definitely would lose out to these in technicalities. The DDs would excel at timbre and being more "musical" than the BAs though. So I think a fairer comparison would be to compare it to other single DD IEMs.



This is an important lesson I am learning. Multi-BAs are something I have limited experience with, until now. But they seem to offer things that I greatly appreciate. I value the greater technicalities they offer, seemingly even more than the reasonable timbre of the single-DDs. It's pushing me towards finding 'better multi-BA' IEMs for commuting, rather than better single-DD. [I can still see a use for the latter at home]. But this is why I'm getting excited about the V90, I guess, since I'm looking for the higher-end soundstage/detail/separation, just with a less artificial-sounding signature.


----------



## Tonymac136

@ShakeThoseCans It is a very tip dependent IEM too. I've found the sound to be on the whole not as good as my Blon BL03 until finally managing to source a set of MandarinEs - I'm not recommending that you use the exact same tip, merely that you investigate tip rolling. What provides a good fit for one may be terrible for another.

I still have a bit of a downer on the CNT as I have had a bit of discomfort with the physical fit though this seems to be improved a bit with the tip rolling - I can certainly go an hour now which wasn't the case.

They are definitely the most sensitive to tip, cable, source, phase of the moon, whether there is an r in the month etc etc IEM I have. Get it dead right and they sound... Fantastic.


----------



## SciOC

BadReligionPunk said:


> Im a truck driver. I drive a big Freightliner that runs about 75-80db in the cab at all times. Been using the CNT as my go too for almost a year now. It works fine and for me doesn't need to have the volume up very much at all. I am usually a few db lower on the volume pot then with other IEMS. Sound isolation is pretty good imo. Better then most, not a good as a small few.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the write up. I don't agree with most of what you hear, but then again Im also going balanced into either a Cayin N5 or a Fiio M11. The Fiio is neutral with a large stage with massive air and space, while the Cayin has a boost in the mids with a smaller more intimate stage. Both DAPs are really large upgrades over my numerous iPods, my 2 old iPhones and my AXON phone which has a DAC in it. It also sounds like you are using the Brass nozzle, but you never specify.
> 
> ...


Based on your posts and now knowing your job you sound like a very interesting person...  

Have you by chance heard the bqeyz spring 1?  I'm hoping that what you describe is basically what they are, or can be with a little bit if EQ.  I have them in the mail right now from penon.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 28, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Its really a completely different IEM witht that filter.
> 
> The bass is rolled off pretty early, so that takes away the rumble. Destroys that thick, warm luster that is spread about into the mids which makes it a much cleaner and colder sounding IEM.
> 
> Anyway. Black filter to me has much bigger stage then brass. Mids are way more out front, and female vocals sound better. Cant get into the brass filters at all. I actually dislike them very much.



Yes, that is what I found last night when I put the black filter on my CNT1.   From your description, it sounds as though  I should not bother with that aftermarket filter.  Although I suppose it could be an interesting experiment.

@ShakeThoseCans   In that first post, the way you were describing the weirdness in the stage and vocals I wondered if there could be a phase issue.   Have you done a phase test?

Also you keep referring to them as $32 IEMs.  We have only gotten them that cheap because they are being discontinued and that is a closeout price.   They are actually a $95 IEM and I feel that they do compete with others at that price.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## chinmie

Pulled the trigger on a brown Blon BL03 (and also the Tin T3, because what the hey).
Lets hope it lived to the reviews, and me liking it enough to keep it.


----------



## Makahl

I just received the Blon some hours ago, damn I'm impressed! It reminds me of Oxygen in a good way, fast dynamics, crisp, and lively.

I didn't even bother to use the stock cable which at first glance it didn't look that bad but I just went straight forward and used my other cable. Fit-wise trying the SpinFit CP145 M I wasn't able to get a good seal (might the L size would be good) so the bass was rolling off a bit too much, but wearing a bigger size tip just did the trick. Now with the JVC Spiral Dots ML modded with a memory foam ring inside they just disappear and stay in place - 0 issues regarding comfort in this way. 

About the sound, it's been covered here on head-fi much better than I can describe but the only thing I felt it kinda didn't live up the hype was the sub-bass oomph IMO, it's similar to Oxygen quantity compared to Kanas pro which goes deeper in a way that you "feel" the rumble and for electronic music it's awesome. But Blons is much faster bass type though, and personally I prefer it. 


 

Just some first impressions, let's see how it'll age!


----------



## darmanastartes

Here's the Blon BL-03 with the cable from the Nicehck DB3, which uses the NX7-style 2-pin connector. 
 
I hope to post my KZ ZSX review to my blog later today.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

mbwilson111 said:


> @ShakeThoseCans   In that first post, the way you were describing the weirdness in the stage and vocals I wondered if there could be a phase issue.   Have you done a phase test?
> 
> Also you keep referring to them as $32 IEMs.  We have only gotten them that cheap because they are being discontinued and that is a closeout price.   They are actually a $95 IEM and I feel that they do compete with others at that price.



My colourful description of the CNT-1 soundstage and vocals may have exaggerated their 'weirdness.' I just found the soundstage to be relatively confined compared to some of my multi-BA IEMs, that's all. But yes, I find that the vocals do tend to cluster at the L and R poles.

Maybe there is a phase issue. I've never had that happen with MMCX IEMs to my knowledge, but I will undergo the phase test. The cables I am using are something that I installed in a hurry, as the previous 'replacement' cable broke on insertion. So maybe something's wrong there. The pitch and often the detail are fine, especially with good sources, but maybe something is affecting the soundstage.

And yes, I am aware of the CNT-1's close-out price. I purchased mine for $32, and that is a bargain since they really do sound like ~$90 IEMs, and are frequently compared to the iBasso IT01, VSonic GR07/VS7, and the TFZ No. 3. I recognize that it performs at that level, although it's somewhat challenging to talk about it as a $32 IEM and a $95 IEM at the same time.


----------



## BKChelly (Sep 28, 2019)

ddd


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 28, 2019)

Viajero said:


> Thank you for your impressions. I'm trying to decide between the BLON BL-03 and the CCA C12. Which one do you prefer? And could you compare their strengths and weaknesses?


Apparently, I like them both the same but for different reasons. Both are excellent choices! So, if you like how a dynamic driver sounds with low sub-bass, luscious and spacious midrange, and transparent-like treble, then your best bet is to get the BLON BL03. But, if you're interested on how a hybrid might sound like with dynamic drive sub-bass which carries a punchy sonic-like signature and raw but fresh sounding BA midrange followed by exceptionally detailed BA treble, then your best bet is to go with the CCA C12. I don't see any weakness' on both other than the fit. So, in this case it's a personal choice that I can't make for you. Honestly, if you ask me? They are both incredibly balanced with extended lows and highs, but sound different making them unique to each other. So, I would personally suggest to save up for both, IMHO!

Hope this helps...

-Clear


----------



## ozziecook

Guys. 0.75mm or 0.78 two pin for Blon? What’s the one that fits MOST generic two pins?


----------



## TheVortex

ozziecook said:


> Guys. 0.75mm or 0.78 two pin for Blon? What’s the one that fits MOST generic two pins?



It is a 2 pin 0.78.

I use a cheap 8 core NiceHCK cable with mine and it's great.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

mbwilson111 said:


> @ShakeThoseCans   In that first post, the way you were describing the weirdness in the stage and vocals I wondered if there could be a phase issue.   Have you done a phase test?



Okay, I just did a few phase tests. In the L - R - Centre tests, the CNT-1 performs perfectly, demonstrating that there is no mix-up between L and R cables. The 'centre' voice is a little more 'behind me' than I prefer, but I seem to be picky.

In the phase tests, the 'in-phase' music or voice always sound better than the 'out-of-phase' sound. Sounds that are 'out-of-phase' present on the CNT-1 as disembodied and stressful.

I took the two L and R tips and pointed them at each other. They played in-phase music loudly when aligned, but fell almost silent when out-of-phase music was played. This suggests to me that the IEMs are not out-of-phase.

Overall, I think I am just being whiny about the soundstage. I guess I prefer huge soundstages, including ones that are 'tall' or 'high.' The CNT-1 is not a seriously flawed IEM, it has minor flaws and 'average' performance (for a $90 DD IEM) in a number of areas that I complained about. The only real concern, for me, is how the bass sometimes gets a little too big for its britches, and gets a little independent of the treble. 

I tested it against the King Pro on another rendition of "Birdland" just now, and I still prefer the King Pro's soundstage. The King Pro seems to be able to handle multiple simultaneous voices from different directions in a carefree fashion, and just breezes through the track. Its soundstage seems more 'gradiated' as well, in that there's more positions from which you can hear voices on the L - R - Centre channels.

I'm lending the CNT-1 to someone else, a non-audiophile, to see if they detect any strangeness. They probably won't.


----------



## ozziecook

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Overall, I think I am just being whiny about the soundstage. I guess I prefer huge soundstages, including ones that are 'tall' or 'high.' The CNT-1 is not a seriously flawed IEM, it has minor flaws and 'average' performance (for a $90 DD IEM) in a number of areas that I complained about. The only real concern, for me, is how the bass sometimes gets a little too big for its britches, and gets a little independent of the treble.


Yup. You have it.


----------



## ozziecook (Sep 28, 2019)

TheVortex said:


> It is a 2 pin 0.78.
> 
> I use a cheap 8 core NiceHCK cable with mine and it's great.


Cheers. Me too - the copper $8 one - but it didn’t specify either size when I bought it. Just 2-pin. Fits fine.
But I’d like to get a silver plated one for my second Blon...and there were two size choices from TRN.


----------



## Slater (Sep 28, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> Here's the Blon BL-03 with the cable from the Nicehck DB3, which uses the NX7-style 2-pin connector.
> 
> I hope to post my KZ ZSX review to my blog later today.



What’s that silver thing in your right hand? It looks like you have a webbed hand.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> What’s that silver thing in your right hand? It looks like you have a webbed hand.



i think that's a white camera?


----------



## snip3r77

chinmie said:


> Pulled the trigger on a brown Blon BL03 (and also the Tin T3, because what the hey).
> Lets hope it lived to the reviews, and me liking it enough to keep it.


Same I got the bl03 too


----------



## PhonoPhi

ozziecook said:


> Cheers. Me too - the copper $8 one - but it didn’t specify either size when I bought it. Just 2-pin. Fits fine.
> But I’d like to get a silver plated one for my second Blon...and there were two size choices from TRN.


 A bit of a problem with "silver plated" cables is that they are mostly "silver- coloured" plated copper cables - tin, nickel alloys and silver alloys commonly used . Alloys have higher conductivities than pure metals, so coating pure copper wires even with sterling silver (925/1000) makes them worse conductors (if it matters).
So hearing the difference between copper and "silver plated" is wildly subjective


----------



## BadReligionPunk

@FastAndClean 

Can you compare Kanas to CNT for me real quick? I am thinking on pulling the trigger right now but your review of it sounds a lot like CNT. LOL don't wanna sidegrade if I don't have too. You said the bass on the Kanas is really boosted and the graph seems a lot more boosted then CNT. Is it? Is the bass quality samey or better? 

Thanks I appreciate the insight. You are one of the only peeps here that have both.


----------



## Otto Motor (Sep 28, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> So hearing the difference between copper and "silver plated" is wildly subjective



...which means a significant difference does not exist: subjective refers to imagination.



baskingshark said:


> Well the SKC CNT1 product insert recommended 100 - 200 hours burn in LOL. Maybe it needs the hours to loosen the dynamic diaphragm? But I thought it sounded quite good to me OOTB.



5 seconds at 10 kHz means 50,000 diaphragm movements...how many do you need to loosen it?



DynamicEars said:


> Timbre = v90 is more natural to my ears, but remember ZSX isnt as steely as previous KZ. Just because of the timbre only, i would call its a big upgrade. they are closer to natural, but still below V90, again not by much.
> 
> Now about BLON BL-03 that I received in between my ZSX and V90, I love the tuning more.



I recently used the TRN V90 on the plane to and from Europe, mainly for watching movies on the new Boeing 787-9: Rocket Man, Star Wars The Force Awakens, Stan and Ollie, etc.: The sound was stellar. The V90 attract a lot of interest: over 4000 views on my blog. On the ground, for music, I mainly used the Drop + JVC HA-FDX01. Fantastic!

Upon arrival home, I used the Blon BL-03, which confirmed their quality.

Can't complain!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Okay, I just did a few phase tests. In the L - R - Centre tests, the CNT-1 performs perfectly, demonstrating that there is no mix-up between L and R cables. The 'centre' voice is a little more 'behind me' than I prefer, but I seem to be picky.
> 
> In the phase tests, the 'in-phase' music or voice always sound better than the 'out-of-phase' sound. Sounds that are 'out-of-phase' present on the CNT-1 as disembodied and stressful.
> 
> ...


I think your impressions are fine. You hear what you hear. In a lot of ways, after thinking about it, I think there is just a little bit of difference in gear so things are a little different and also maybe you are highlighting REAL issue the IEM has with some of the songs you listen too. That's awesome man. I wish everyone here could do that. It really gives people a more in depth knowledge before commiting to buying. For sure these things cant do it all. I actually have always said I think they are really a commercial sounding IEM with a lil bit of technical that we don't usually see from commercial IEMs. 

Awesome job again man.


----------



## darmanastartes

chinmie said:


> i think that's a white camera?


It's a white Sony Nex-3N


----------



## PhonoPhi

Otto Motor said:


> ...which means a significant difference does not exist: subjective refers to imagination.



Imaginary differences in an imaginary IEM soundstage  may be a real problem


----------



## chinmie

darmanastartes said:


> It's a white Sony Nex-3N



nice. rockin' a Sony too in the house, an RX100 vi. not mine though, it's my wife's... i know zilch about photography


----------



## ozziecook

PhonoPhi said:


> A bit of a problem with "silver plated" cables is that they are mostly "silver- coloured" plated copper cables - tin, nickel alloys and silver alloys commonly used . Alloys have higher conductivities than pure metals, so coating pure copper wires even with sterling silver (925/1000) makes them worse conductors (if it matters).
> So hearing the difference between copper and "silver plated" is wildly subjective


It was more an aesthetic choice on the second set - to match the silver shells. And curiosity re sound differences.
Subjective? Ha. That’s your opinion


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 29, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> @FastAndClean
> 
> Can you compare Kanas to CNT for me real quick? I am thinking on pulling the trigger right now but your review of it sounds a lot like CNT. LOL don't wanna sidegrade if I don't have too. You said the bass on the Kanas is really boosted and the graph seems a lot more boosted then CNT. Is it? Is the bass quality samey or better?
> 
> Thanks I appreciate the insight. You are one of the only peeps here that have both.


i consider the Kanas to be a bit better but they are close in overall sound quality
Kanas have more sub bass, mid bass similar quantity, CNT1 have faster and more tight bass, the mids are a bit better on the Kanas, they are a bit forward and very creamy and smooth, the CNT1 have good mids but a bit laid back compared to Kanas, the treble on Kanas is darker and finer in the upper treble, however before that peak in the upper treble there is depression on the Kanas, so if the song have no upper treble recorded can come out as dark, CNT1 have more sparkle in the middle treble, so tonally sound a bit more balanced there but the treble on the Kanas has no grain to it, it is very gentle and sweet sounding, on CNT1 the treble has a bit of a grain
but overall Kanas will be dark and slow, sweet and lush sounding but slow compared to the CNT1
hope that helps


----------



## HungryPanda

Otto Motor said:


> ...which means a significant difference does not exist: subjective refers to imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life is good sometimes......


----------



## ozziecook

PhonoPhi said:


> Imaginary differences in an imaginary IEM soundstage  may be a real problem


haha. Quite. 

If anyone can give us an objective view on anything, please do...and we can give our opinion - based on our imagination of course


----------



## baskingshark

Hi this is my amateur review of the Semkarch SKC CNT1: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/semkarch-cnt1.23130/reviews#review-22708

I'm still waiting for the biggest flavour of the week for single DD IEMs - the BLON BL-03 - to come and I'll update this review once it arrives. But I would say the CNT1 is a very good single DD IEM at the current fire sale prices. It does most things well and would suit bassheads well.
It's a pity the CNT1 is no longer in production though. And a bigger pity that the BLON BL-03 came to town the same time that the CNT1 was getting some recognition LOL.


----------



## peter123 (Sep 29, 2019)

I find it a bit funny that no one talked about the CNT1 when it was priced $95 but now when it's $3x it rivals $100 offering lol. No disrespect to anyone for this, I just find it amusing.

I bought my pair for $70 as a part of a bigger order when it was first released and it went in the "not quite good enough" drawer pretty fast. I prefer them with A5 filters that brings out some more air and energy in them. Maybe I need to take the time to try them out with all the A6 filters as well and see if I can find something that makes them more to my preferences.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 29, 2019)

peter123 said:


> I find it a bit funny that no one talked about the CNT1 when it was priced $95 but now when it's $3x it rivals $100 offering lol. No disrespect to anyone for this, I just find it amusing.
> 
> I bought my pair for $70 as a part of a bigger order when it was first released and it went in the "not quite good enough" drawer pretty fast. I prefer them with A5 filters that brings out some more air and energy in them. Maybe I need to take the time to try them out with all the A6 filters as well and see if I can find something that makes them more to my preferences.



Maybe familiarity breeds contempt and nobody appreciates something till it is gone LOL.
Yeah at the original $95 USD pricing, I wouldn't have recommended it TBH. But considering it was retailing at near 100 bucks, it should theoretically be a side grade in sound quality to some 100 buck single DD stuff.

But at the current $35 USD, it is a good price for those that want a single DD IEM with customizable filters.
The very very unfortunate thing about the CNT1, even at this firesale price, is that the BLON BL-03 is still cheaper (and based on early reviews, better) at $28 USD.
Looks like even though CNT1 production has ceased, it can't even go in peace.

Do let us know if the filters from A6 can improve the CNT1! I would be interested to know too.


----------



## chickenmoon

As per measurements I made CNT1 with black filter is a smidgen brighter than with LZ A5 Blue Filter. All other filters I have (stock and A5 only) make them darker/bassier. I bought a set of A5 filters from Penon after I bought the Semkarch last year. I thought they were okay for the price I paid (£57) but they didn't stick.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Maybe familiarity breeds contempt and nobody appreciates something till it is gone LOL.
> Yeah at the original $95 USD pricing, I wouldn't have recommended it TBH. But considering it was retailing at near 100 bucks, it should theoretically be a side grade in sound quality to some 100 buck single DD stuff.
> 
> But at the current $35 USD, it is a good price for those that want a single DD IEM with customizable filters.
> ...


where can you buy them at 35 usd?


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 29, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> where can you buy them at 35 usd?



It was on aliexpress at $35 USD a few weeks ago, but it is now completely sold out at that price. Seems there are still a few sellers there offering it at > 100 USD.
There were some sets on taobao at $28ish USD and ebay at $43 last week, not sure if they are still around at that price (I got mine at 43 bucks from one of the ebay sellers).


----------



## Nimweth

I have been listening to the ZSX, C12 and BLON BL-03 a lot recently and appreciate the great strides made in quality in these recent designs. However, I got out my Tin T3 yesterday and was astonished by the natural sound they produce, and especially the reproduction of harmonics. The high violin notes towards the end of Finzi's "Introit" played by Lesley Hatfield were a good example. All the other three IEMs suffer from some exaggeration in some part of their presentation. The BLON has elevated bass and rolled off treble, the C12 has a more aggressive upper mid/lower treble similar to the ZS10 Pro and the ZSX has a "larger than life" effect which although entertaining, is not wholly natural. 
I have come to realise that with the general improvement in accuracy from the newer offerings, the influence of source equipment and music content has a more powerful effect in how we evaluate our IEMs and personal preference and choice of music genre plays a major part in our opinions.


----------



## Tonymac136

ChiFi stuff is amazing for the money and the newer offerings can really stick it to my significantly more expensive over ears and my main Hifi system on the right track.

What I've not found yet is a ChiFi IEM that sounds consistently great with it all. But that's ok. I've got plenty to choose from and one of my IEMs will always sound better than my hifi.


----------



## lazner

Tonymac136 said:


> What I've not found yet is a ChiFi IEM that sounds consistently great with it all. But that's ok. I've got plenty to choose from and one of my IEMs will always sound better than my hifi.


I thought I found it - the T800. It has that elevated bass for sure - but that's why I got them. The treble sounds great and I have yet to find a song on which T800 doesn't sound natural. If you guys know of any, please let me know.


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 29, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> ChiFi stuff is amazing for the money and the newer offerings can really stick it to my significantly more expensive over ears and my main Hifi system on the right track.
> 
> What I've not found yet is a ChiFi IEM that sounds consistently great with it all. But that's ok. I've got plenty to choose from and one of my IEMs will always sound better than my hifi.


I agree, you would be hard pressed to find one solution for every genre; that being said, for me the ToneKing NineTails does an overall good job. But that takes into account my preferred sound signature: U shaped, warmish tones, resolving low end = brown/silver back filter + red earpiece filter.

When I'm on the computer:
I'm running the 9Tails through Spotify Premium (desktop) --> Peace EQ app --> Monolith THX 788 --> mDrop balanced adapter (XLR to 2.5 mm) --> Linsoul TRIPOWIN C8 8-Core 

But I wouldn't make an absolute statement about any IEM sounding better than every Hifi rig and I'm not referring to some $50K setup. The biggest thing that separates audio speakers from headphones/IEMs is the perceived cross feed and to a lesser extent, a good subwoofer.  Recordings are not mastered for complete isolation of the 2 channels; they're worked over with studio monitors. There is no comparison of sound stage, because of the balance of: speaker placement (vertical & horizontal)  and the cross feed aspect.

When I'm kicking back in my favorite chair, with a good, brown liquor, with a couple of rocks:
Spotify Premium into my multi channel setup; where my Dahlquist DQ-10s are the center piece.


----------



## baskingshark

lazner said:


> I thought I found it - the T800. It has that elevated bass for sure - but that's why I got them. The treble sounds great and I have yet to find a song on which T800 doesn't sound natural. If you guys know of any, please let me know.



Yeah the Audiosense T800 is capable for most genres and I haven't heard any music that sounds bad on it unless it is highly compressed MP3s/youtube videos or poorly recorded stuff (cause the T800 show all the details up). Having said that, I do feel it may lose out to a dedicated DD IEM (like the toneking ninetails) in the area of timbre and tonality. Though T800 has very good timbre for a pure BA setup compared to the other usual CHIFI BAs/hybrids. I know some folks ain't particular about timbre, so that's just nitpicking on my side.

Paradoxically, I sometimes have to put away the T800 cause it has too much details. Like when I just wanna chill back and relax and listen to some jazz, I go to a DD IEM instead.




lgcubana said:


> I agree, you would be hard pressed to find one solution for every genre; that being said, for me the ToneKing NineTails does an overall good job. But that takes into account my preferred sound signature: U shaped, warmish tones, resolving low end = brown/silver back filter + red earpiece filter.
> 
> When I'm on the computer:
> I'm running the 9Tails through Spotify Premium (desktop) --> Peace EQ app --> Monolith THX 788 --> mDrop balanced adapter (XLR to 2.5 mm) --> Linsoul TRIPOWIN C8 8-Core
> ...



Now that is a man of culture! Hope u like your new ninetails!!!


----------



## Evoke

Tonymac136 said:


> ChiFi stuff is amazing for the money and the newer offerings can really stick it to my significantly more expensive over ears and my main Hifi system on the right track.
> 
> What I've not found yet is a ChiFi IEM that sounds consistently great with it all. But that's ok. I've got plenty to choose from and one of my IEMs will always sound better than my hifi.


If you are willing to spend, the QDC 8 series/Gemini/VX will trumps every single other chifi you will hear


----------



## BadReligionPunk

peter123 said:


> I find it a bit funny that no one talked about the CNT1 when it was priced $95 but now when it's $3x it rivals $100 offering lol. No disrespect to anyone for this, I just find it amusing.
> 
> I bought my pair for $70 as a part of a bigger order when it was first released and it went in the "not quite good enough" drawer pretty fast. I prefer them with A5 filters that brings out some more air and energy in them. Maybe I need to take the time to try them out with all the A6 filters as well and see if I can find something that makes them more to my preferences.





peter123 said:


> I find it a bit funny that no one talked about the CNT1 when it was priced $95 but now when it's $3x it rivals $100 offering lol. No disrespect to anyone for this, I just find it amusing.
> 
> I bought my pair for $70 as a part of a bigger order when it was first released and it went in the "not quite good enough" drawer pretty fast. I prefer them with A5 filters that brings out some more air and energy in them. Maybe I need to take the time to try them out with all the A6 filters as well and see if I can find something that makes them more to my preferences.




Well...

Only like 3 of you guys got some to review. Semkarch is a silly name. $95 is a price point where people are not going to just take a risk on an unknown product when the IT01 was dominating the CHifi $100 price bracket. Had LZ just named it an LZ there would have been a bit more buzz and a lot more sales. Maybe build quality and materials wasn't up to snuff? but then weird that LZ released those lackluster $40-$50 iems a short time later, which are already reduced to $20-$30 in some places. 

I got mine at $65 and instantly recognized they had strengths that even my $250 IEMs didn't have. I still have not found a worthy replacement at under $200(my Limit). I believe that says something but im a bass head that loves Mids. 

Anyway if you dig those out again here are a few songs/genres that (to me) sound better on CNT then anything else I have listened too. 


The depth on this bass!



Dat bass quality!


----------



## peter123 (Sep 29, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Well...
> 
> Only like 3 of you guys got some to review. Semkarch is a silly name. $95 is a oprice point where people are not going to just take a risk on an unknown product when the IT01 was dominating the CHifi $100 price bracket. Had LZ just named it an LZ there would have been a bit more buzz and a lot more sales. Maybe build quality and materials wasn't up to snuff? but then weird that LZ released those lackluster $40-$50 iems a short time later, which are already reduced to $20-$30 in some places.
> 
> ...




Fwiw the LZ Z05A outperform the CNT1 by quite some margin imo, I'd imagine that's one of those "lackluster" IEM's you're talking about. In what way do you feel that the CNT1 outperform them?


----------



## crabdog (Sep 29, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> I have been listening to the ZSX, C12 and BLON BL-03 a lot recently and appreciate the great strides made in quality in these recent designs. However, I got out my Tin T3 yesterday and was astonished by the natural sound they produce, and especially the reproduction of harmonics. The high violin notes towards the end of Finzi's "Introit" played by Lesley Hatfield were a good example. *All the other three IEMs suffer from some exaggeration in some part of their presentation*. The BLON has elevated bass and rolled off treble, the C12 has a more aggressive upper mid/lower treble similar to the ZS10 Pro and the ZSX has a "larger than life" effect which although entertaining, is not wholly natural.
> I have come to realise that with the general improvement in accuracy from the newer offerings, the influence of source equipment and music content has a more powerful effect in how we evaluate our IEMs and personal preference and choice of music genre plays a major part in our opinions.


Are you suggesting that the T3 doesn't have exaggerated treble? I agree the T3 is good (it has been on my top IEMs list since the day I reviewed it), but the high frequencies don't sound natural to me. Although the timbre is good the tonal balance isn't accurate.


----------



## Nailzs

RikudouGoku said:


> where can you buy them at 35 usd?


On Amazon for $38.99. Got mine for $00.00. Credit card cash back


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Sep 30, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Fwiw the LZ Z05A outperform the CNT1 by quite some margin imo, I'd imagine that's one of those "lackluster" IEM's you're talking about. In what way do you feel that the CNT1 outperform them?



Well for starters Z04and05 released and didn't even make a generation before being clearanced out. Also only like a couple people reviewed them and there was no buzz about them globally at all. At least none that I hear and I am on both US and Japanese sites. That would be lackluster no?

Anyway, I have never listened to either of them so I cannot talk about what I don't personally know. My friend who has them both and the CNT said that CNT is the better IEM as he feels the 05 bass is too light and vocals esp male vocals are too recessed. He also didn't like the isolation for his train rides. Everything else was sidegrad-esque. That's enough, coupled with the fact that there was zero buzz on them is enough to keep me away even at $30. I would not be surprised that some people(like you) would like one IEM over another as there is a huge glut of IEMS that are all sidegrady at these price points.


----------



## Seazer

Chifi measurements I took for comparison and  analysis (red line, ignore green line)


----------



## SciOC

Nailzs said:


> On Amazon for $38.99. Got mine for $00.00. Credit card cash back


Can you share a link?  The only ones on Amazon i see are $129.

Also, CNT1 is one letter away from a very bad word in the English language.....


----------



## Nimweth

crabdog said:


> Are you suggesting that the T3 doesn't have exaggerated treble? I agree the T3 is good (it has been on my top IEMs list since the day I reviewed it), but the high frequencies don't sound natural to me. Although the timbre is good the tonal balance isn't accurate.


Yes, the treble on the T3 is brighter than neutral but possesses a clarity and resolution some other recent Chi-fi models can only dream of. It shows the advantage of using quality drivers. I prefer this to a rolled-off upper register and luckily I am not particularly treble-sensitive.


----------



## ozziecook

SciOC said:


> Can you share a link?  The only ones on Amazon i see are $129.
> 
> Also, CNT1 is one letter away from a very bad word in the English language.....


Cent. Awful. There. I’ve gone and said it.


----------



## lgcubana

ozziecook said:


> Cent. Awful. There. I’ve gone and said it.


I was thinking the Millennial mantra: can’t


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> Also, CNT1 is one letter away from a very bad word in the English language.....



CNET? They’re bad, but they’re not _that_ bad...


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> CNET? They’re bad, but they’re not _that_ bad...


No matter how many alternative names you guys suggest, if I get a pair of these I will always call them the real version, if not out loud, at least in my head.

Seriously, who wants to have CNTs in their ears and listen to CNTs all day long?  Even if I end up loving the CNTs they will always be a couple of CNTs.


----------



## PhonoPhi

lgcubana said:


> I was thinking the Millennial mantra: can’t


CNT is a well established scientific abbreviation, so any problems with it should be brought to those scientists rather then IEM designers


----------



## Nailzs

SciOC said:


> Can you share a link?  The only ones on Amazon i see are $129.
> 
> Also, CNT1 is one letter away from a very bad word in the English language.....



Here ya go.
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=blon+03&crid=5MCPQLF6FKAC&sprefix=blon+,aps,173&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_5


----------



## baskingshark

Nailzs said:


> Here ya go.
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=blon+03&crid=5MCPQLF6FKAC&sprefix=blon+,aps,173&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_5



Those links are for BLON BL-03 though, not the Semkarch CNT1.
I did recall seeing amazon sellers hawking the CNT1 last week at sub 50 bucks, but seems the only ones there now are around 100 bucks. =(


----------



## SciOC

baskingshark said:


> Those links are for BLON BL-03 though, not the Semkarch CNT1.
> I did recall seeing amazon sellers hawking the CNT1 last week at sub 50 bucks, but seems the only ones there now are around 100 bucks. =(


Yep.  eBay has em for cheaper but the only ones I see on Amazon are $129USD.  The blon are all over the place.


----------



## dw1narso

Seazer said:


> Chifi measurements I took for comparison and  analysis (red line, ignore green line)



Is the green line show THD?


----------



## chinmie

SciOC said:


> Can you share a link?  The only ones on Amazon i see are $129.
> 
> Also, CNT1 is one letter away from a very bad word in the English language.....



well, CENT1 is a bit better than MILL1 though.. but i agree it is worse than DEC1


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Sep 29, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Well...
> 
> Anyway if you dig those out again here are a few songs/genres that (to me) sound better on CNT then anything else I have listened too.



You're right, that first one does sound Majikal on the CNT-1, bass competes with my bookshelf speakers. But that second one is incredible, superb clarity. That track sounds much flatter on the speakers. And the bass depth on the third one is unmatched on other IEMs.

I'm going to have to give these multiple listens. It's really worth it on a CNT-1, and to see if any Chi-Fi in my possession does better.

I know I griped about the CNT-1's soundstage, and its presumptuous bass, but I'm now in the stage where I recognize the good qualities of the IEM that I just purchased.

This is a really shallow test, but I played "Mother Goose" by Jethro Tull on a ED9, then V80, then CNT-1, using an iPod. The ED9 was fairly pleasant, somewhat narrow stage, a little bright. The V80 was something of a disaster, as it was too stressful in presenting this song, and is really meant for different music in my view. Clarity was ok.

Then I tried the CNT-1. Not only was the timbre better, but each instrument was more clear and better-tuned. The guitar chords were deeper and meatier, the vocals softer. It was not a complete night-and-day difference, but the CNT-1 definitely excelled in the individual instrument pitch and clarity, vocals, and guitar depth. Notably, I heard elements of the bass that were absent in the ED9 and V80. And I didn't notice the confined soundstage on this track.

It sounds to me like the CNT-1 is a reasonably competent DD IEM in the $90 price category, and performs out-of-its league in tuning and bass detail at $35 (not to mention isolation and comfort). As the your examples show, sometimes it outperforms most IEMs in its league.


----------



## Seazer

dw1narso said:


> Is the green line show THD?


No the green line is just ambient noise after I removed the iem from the mic. Ignore it


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Apparently, I like them both the same but for different reasons. Both are excellent choices! So, if you like how a dynamic driver sounds with low sub-bass, luscious and spacious midrange, and transparent-like treble, then your best bet is to get the BLON BL03. But, if you're interested on how a hybrid might sound like with dynamic drive sub-bass which carries a punchy sonic-like signature and raw but fresh sounding BA midrange followed by exceptionally detailed BA treble, then your best bet is to go with the CCA C12. I don't see any weakness' on both other than the fit. So, in this case it's a personal choice that I can't make for you. Honestly, if you ask me? They are both incredibly balanced with extended lows and highs, but sound different making them unique to each other. So, I would personally suggest to save up for both, IMHO!
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> -Clear


is there any budget IEMS u can recommend for depth soundstage and airyness?


----------



## nxnje

SweetEars said:


> is there any budget IEMS u can recommend for depth soundstage and airyness?


The Blon and the C12 are already in the budget segment.
What do you mean with budget? Make an example in euros/dollars.


----------



## nxnje

peter123 said:


> TRI I4, probably the most well made, beautiful and comfortable metal housings I've seen so far:


I have to agree about the great, well studied and solid shell.
The TRI i4 are simply good, and I like their sound as well.


----------



## dw1narso

Seazer said:


> No the green line is just ambient noise after I removed the iem from the mic. Ignore it


Ah so.. I really wish that that is THD plot..  because that would be really, really useful.

Are you able to measure the THD? Or even FFT/CSD waterfall?


----------



## peter123

nxnje said:


> I have to agree about the great, well studied and solid shell.
> The TRI i4 are simply good, and I like their sound as well.



Yeah, I enjoy them a lot myself. For my preferences they're better than a lot of other recently hyped offerings.


----------



## Seazer

dw1narso said:


> Ah so.. I really wish that that is THD plot..  because that would be really, really useful.
> 
> Are you able to measure the THD? Or even FFT/CSD waterfall?


No sorry just the frequency response like is shown


----------



## nxnje

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I enjoy them a lot myself. For my preferences they're better than a lot of other recently hyped offerings.


I think this as well, but i prefer the Blon BL-03 for example.
The TRI i4 are good but I think they miss some thickness in bass region which makes me miss my other DD IEMs.
They are indeed superb for vocal centric tracks.


----------



## dw1narso

Seazer said:


> No sorry just the frequency response like is shown


No need to sorry..  I really like to see your FR plots since they are unsmoothed.. Which is really usefull to show the transducer behavior..


----------



## chickenmoon

dw1narso said:


> No need to sorry..  I really like to see your FR plots since they are unsmoothed.. *Which is really usefull to show the transducer behavior*..



Is that so? I was thinking this was showing white noise randomness and would need smoothing over time by averaging.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> My top 5 IEM's so far after 100 hours of burning them in:
> 
> LZ A6mini:
> Best micro-details and overall exceptional clarity in all areas of the soundstage.
> ...




can  u tell me which oen sounds best in this song?


nxnje said:


> The Blon and the C12 are already in the budget segment.
> What do you mean with budget? Make an example in euros/dollars.


25-35USD


----------



## phikr1

SweetEars said:


> can  u tell me which oen sounds best in this song?
> 
> 25-35USD


Check Aliexpress the CCA C12 start at 35-37 USD. I can also find both BLON BL03 and CCA C12 for under 33 USD on some local online shop here. I suggest you check the price on the shop/site first..
If you really want to save some money you can go for ZS10 Pro or CCA C10 tho they are both a bit outdated.


----------



## nxnje

SweetEars said:


> can  u tell me which oen sounds best in this song?
> 
> 25-35USD



In that price range, I should not tip this, but I really love my QT5, great depth and airy sound. Cannot find anything better around that price range (i still have to receive my CCA C12 so maybe it's even better).


----------



## Makahl (Sep 30, 2019)

Oh, the same issue that happened to me in Kanas Pro and Oxygen is also happening on Blon BL-03 which is the filter getting clogged with ear moisture and then you perceive a channel getting weaker/quieter. So far all-metallic shell IEMs that I got showed this annoying issue.

For dealing with this issue I just took the filter off and replaced for micropore filters then I fixed it. Although, it adds some warmth to the tuning since you tame mids and highs a bit more than the stock filter, well, at least it works good in this way. Since it was a common issue for Kanas Pro and Crescent depending on you live in and a lot of people are buying the Blon, just don't think your Blon is faulty in case you get something similar with my case, you'll need new filters or clean the stock one.


----------



## voicemaster

Makahl said:


> Oh, the same issue that happened to me in Kanas Pro and Oxygen is also happening on Blon BL-03 which is the filter getting clogged with ear moisture and then you perceive a channel getting weaker/quieter. So far all-metallic shell IEMs that I got showed this annoying issue.
> 
> For dealing with this issue I just took the filter off and replaced for micropore filters then I fixed it. Although, it adds some warmth to the tuning since you tame mids and highs a bit more than the stock filter, well, at least it works good in this way. Since it was a common issue for Kanas Pro and Crescent depending on you live in and a lot of people are buying the Blon, just don't think your Blon is faulty in case you get something similar with my case, you'll need new filters or clean the stock one.



Never have any problem with any of my iem from getting the filter clogged.


----------



## Makahl

voicemaster said:


> Never have any problem with any of my iem from getting the filter clogged.



Me neither until Kanas Pro, Oxygen, and now Blon. That never happens to me when the IEM has acrylic/plastic body and I've had a lot of IEMs, just when it's full metallic that happens. To be fair, I have no idea why this happens I'd guess this type of shell transfers more body heat and depending on the climate and person the inner canal is more prone to get "wet".


----------



## Slater (Sep 30, 2019)

Makahl said:


> I'd guess this type of shell transfers more body heat and depending on the climate and person the inner canal is more prone to get "wet".



That’s what I’d guess as well.

Do you go from cold air conditioned spaces to the hot summer outdoors and back again multiple times per day? Like going from an air conditioned office out to lunch for a bit, then back to work for a bit, then outside to smoke or grab a coffee later, etc.


----------



## Makahl (Sep 30, 2019)

Slater said:


> That’s what I’d guess as well.
> 
> Do you go from cold air conditioned spaces to the hot summer outdoors and back again multiple times per day? Like going from an air conditioned office out to lunch for a bit, then back to work for a bit, then outside to smoke or grab a coffee later, etc.



Pretty much this. When I got the Kanas Pro, in places with the AC on the issue showed up faster but it also happened in random places like going from my room to the kitchen or at the gym. Definitely I'm an unlucky guy with this type of IEM, lol.


----------



## CoiL

Makahl said:


> Pretty much this. When I got the Kanas Pro, in places with the AC on the issue showed up faster but it also happened in random places like going from my room to the kitchen or at the gym. Definitely I'm an unlucky guy with this type of IEM, lol.


I really feel sorry for you. I would be very sad if I couldn`t use my KPE.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 30, 2019)

SweetEars said:


> is there any budget IEMS u can recommend for *depth soundstage* and *airyness*?


I believe, with the right ear tips and seal, the BLON BL03 can do this very well on a budget level, IMHO. 
...though, they're not the best on a technical level.


----------



## paulwasabii

1clearhead said:


> I believe, with the right ear tips and seal, the BLON BL03 can do this very well on a budget level, IMHO.
> ...though, they're not the best on a technical level.



Exactly, with the right tips and seal it has a great soundstage and airy vocals.  With tips that do not seal, prepare to be frustrated that they don't live up to the hype.  If your ears are too large for the included cable (tugging on the buds) swap the cable too.  Think about your music preferences too if they match the BLON.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

1clearhead said:


> I believe, with the right ear tips and seal, the BLON BL03 can do this very well on a budget level, IMHO.
> ...though, they're not the best on a technical level.



What are the right ear tips for these?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dani157 said:


> What are the right ear tips for these?




As alway it depends on the person.

Whatever gives you the best fit and seal.


----------



## voicemaster (Sep 30, 2019)

Dani157 said:


> What are the right ear tips for these?



I am using the large starline tips that came with any kz iem.

Oh and if you noticed, I cut the stem of the tip that came from BLON (it is crappy anyway) and cut them in half and fitted them to the bottom of the stem of the iem. It makes the starline tips not going all the way to the bottom stem of the iem.


----------



## thejoker13

I feel like I should clarify some things about the Magaosi DQ4 for everyone. I've been getting alot of pm's about them, so I feel like maybe a public post would be valuable.
I was pretty smitten with the DQ4 whenever I first got them. I found them pretty easy for me to get a good seal, and also were easy for comfort during long listening sessions. I was coming from a pretty dark sounding daily driver in the Toneking T88k, and was blown away by the detail level found on the DQ4. Another thing I loved was that I could turn the volume very low and still get good bass response and very good level of details.
I started realizing some of their short comings whenever another member received his pair and found them to be horrible for his preferences. We chatted and came to the conclusion that he likes listening to music LOUD, whereas I'm a lower to moderate volume user.
I did some additional testing and found that the DQ4 loses a ton of it's best qualities by louder listening levels. The treble overtakes the signature and also introduces grain and glare in the treble. 
I couldn't believe how badly they sounded to me just by increasing the volume levels to a higher volume! For context, the DQ4 triggers my high impedance mode on my LG V40 and I use them at volume 27-31 with that setup. I found that the sound fell apart at any volume over 35. 
I would still recommend them to someone who craves an energetic sound and isn't treble sensitive. But, I will warn that your level of volume usage will play a HUGE part in your enjoyment of them!


----------



## DynamicEars

voicemaster said:


> I am using the large starline tips that came with any kz iem.
> Oh and if you noticed, I cut the stem of the tip that came from BLON (it is crappy anyway) and cut them in half and fitted them to the bottom of the stem of the iem. It makes the starline tips not going all the way to the bottom stem of the iem.



Hey did you manage to get good fit with stiffness of bt20 earhook?


----------



## voicemaster

DynamicEars said:


> Hey did you manage to get good fit with stiffness of bt20 earhook?



Yeah, its pretty snug for me.


----------



## paulwasabii

voicemaster said:


> I am using the large starline tips that came with any kz iem.
> Oh and if you noticed, I cut the stem of the tip that came from BLON (it is crappy anyway) and cut them in half and fitted them to the bottom of the stem of the iem. It makes the starline tips not going all the way to the bottom stem of the iem.



Thanks for the sacrificial stem cut tip.  I had a maddening time with the fit and that was one problem.


----------



## kkazakov

thejoker13 said:


> I feel like I should clarify some things about the Magaosi DQ4 for everyone. I've been getting alot of pm's about them, so I feel like maybe a public post would be valuable.
> I was pretty smitten with the DQ4 whenever I first got them. I found them pretty easy for me to get a good seal, and also were easy for comfort during long listening sessions. I was coming from a pretty dark sounding daily driver in the Toneking T88k, and was blown away by the detail level found on the DQ4. Another thing I loved was that I could turn the volume very low and still get good bass response and very good level of details.
> I started realizing some of their short comings whenever another member received his pair and found them to be horrible for his preferences. We chatted and came to the conclusion that he likes listening to music LOUD, whereas I'm a lower to moderate volume user.
> I did some additional testing and found that the DQ4 loses a ton of it's best qualities by louder listening levels. The treble overtakes the signature and also introduces grain and glare in the treble.
> ...



This should explain why I simply couldn't listen to them. I always listen to higher level volumes ( I don't have good hearing ) and they sounded so much worse than KXXS and P1, and was really frustrated with them, that I simply sold them for half the price.


----------



## DynamicEars

thejoker13 said:


> The treble overtakes the signature and also introduces grain and glare in the treble.



This is what im always talking about, not only  for DQ4, but there are a lot cases about this. A very good balanced iem, in low volume usually treble side are not so lively, but once you crank up the volume, they are become more balanced, trebles have sparkles without dominating other frequencies. Like BLON BL-03 in this case, if youre listening in higher volume, you will starting to hear trebles more but still safe and balanced in high volume.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 1, 2019)

thejoker13 said:


> I feel like I should clarify some things about the Magaosi DQ4 for everyone. I've been getting alot of pm's about them, so I feel like maybe a public post would be valuable.
> I was pretty smitten with the DQ4 whenever I first got them. I found them pretty easy for me to get a good seal, and also were easy for comfort during long listening sessions. I was coming from a pretty dark sounding daily driver in the Toneking T88k, and was blown away by the detail level found on the DQ4. Another thing I loved was that I could turn the volume very low and still get good bass response and very good level of details.
> I started realizing some of their short comings whenever another member received his pair and found them to be horrible for his preferences. We chatted and came to the conclusion that he likes listening to music LOUD, whereas I'm a lower to moderate volume user.
> I did some additional testing and found that the DQ4 loses a ton of it's best qualities by louder listening levels. The treble overtakes the signature and also introduces grain and glare in the treble.
> ...





DynamicEars said:


> This is what im always talking about, not only  for DQ4, but there are a lot cases about this. A very good balanced iem, in low volume usually treble side are not so lively, but once you crank up the volume, they are become more balanced, trebles have sparkles without dominating other frequencies. Like BLON BL-03 in this case, if youre listening in higher volume, you will starting to hear trebles more but still safe and balanced in high volume.



Thanks @thejoker13 and @DynamicEars for pointing that out. That's something I realized in some of my IEMs too. Is there a technical reason why the sound signature changes with volume? Don't all frequencies linearly increase with volume?

I find that it happens on the TFZ No. 3 too, the treble becomes brighter with higher volume and sort of encroaches into other frequencies, especially the 8khz peak. Do u find it so @DynamicEars , since u also have the TFZ No. 3?


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Thanks @thejoker13 and @DynamicEars for pointing that out. That's something I realized in some of my IEMs too. Is there a technical reason why the sound signature changes with volume? Don't all frequencies linearly increase with volume?
> 
> I find that it happens on the TFZ No. 3 too, the treble becomes brighter with higher volume and sort of encroaches into other frequencies, especially the 8khz peak. Do u find it so @DynamicEars , since u also have the TFZ No. 3?



Yes, so like bass frequency  the different of each step in volume isnt not that big, but for higher frequencies the increment of each step volume are bigger. until we listen in higher volume, higher frequencies are overlapping bass frequencies. This is happen with a lot of iem. For multidriver maybe because of different driver take different power to drive, but sometimes it happen on single DD iems too, I cant figure out exactly what happen but Im hearing that, so its not only me then. I guess it is caused by resonance of sifferent frequencies in human anatomy? Im not sure so I cant talk much, but I always experienced that, so i prefer more tamed treble, when i listen in high volumes, they are become so balanced

and yes, same case with TFZ no 3


----------



## chickenmoon

baskingshark said:


> Thanks @thejoker13 and @DynamicEars for pointing that out. That's something I realized in some of my IEMs too. Is there a technical reason why the sound signature changes with volume? *Don't all frequencies linearly increase with volume?*
> 
> I find that it happens on the TFZ No. 3 too, the treble becomes brighter with higher volume and sort of encroaches into other frequencies, especially the 8khz peak. Do u find it so @DynamicEars , since u also have the TFZ No. 3?



Yes, all frequencies linearly increase with volume, what doesn't however is your perception of these. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness


----------



## DynamicEars

chickenmoon said:


> Yes, all frequencies linearly increase with volume, what doesn't however is your perception of these.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness




Thanks for the link, I've learnt something new today

"The sensitivity of the human ear changes as a function of frequency, as shown in the equal-loudness graph. Each line on this graph shows the SPL required for frequencies to be perceived as equally loud, and different curves pertain to different sound pressure levels. It also shows that humans with normal hearing are most sensitive to sounds around 2–4 kHz, with sensitivity declining to either side of this region. A complete model of the perception of loudness will include the integration of SPL by frequency."

no wonder that TOTL iem always have little dip around 3 khz to compensate the sensitivity. So bottomline, loudness are linearly increase, but our sensitivity against certain frequency area is different. This is really affecting much in tuning the IEMs and in how loud youre listening then. My long time curiosity got answered today.


----------



## kkazakov

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks for the link, I've learnt something new today
> 
> "The sensitivity of the human ear changes as a function of frequency, as shown in the equal-loudness graph. Each line on this graph shows the SPL required for frequencies to be perceived as equally loud, and different curves pertain to different sound pressure levels. It also shows that humans with normal hearing are most sensitive to sounds around 2–4 kHz, with sensitivity declining to either side of this region. A complete model of the perception of loudness will include the integration of SPL by frequency."
> 
> no wonder that TOTL iem always have little dip around 3 khz to compensate the sensitivity. So bottomline, loudness are linearly increase, but our sensitivity against certain frequency area is different. This is really affecting much in tuning the IEMs and in how loud youre listening then. My long time curiosity got answered today.



This still doesn't explain why on certain IEMs, no matter the loudness, I still hear them very pleasantly and on others this does not work that well. If it's our hearing, shouldn't all IEMs be perceived similarly?


----------



## Nimweth

TRN V90 coming soon and 8 core single crystal cable:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WR4XBWX/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Looking forward to hearing them!


----------



## ShakyJake

chickenmoon said:


> Yes, all frequencies linearly increase with volume, what doesn't however is your perception of these.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness


This is why many stereo systems of the past had a "Loudness" button to emphazise the low end at lower volumes.


----------



## chickenmoon (Oct 1, 2019)

kkazakov said:


> This still doesn't explain why on certain IEMs, no matter the loudness, I still hear them very pleasantly and on others this does not work that well. *If it's our hearing, shouldn't all IEMs be perceived similarly?*



Every IEM has its own unique frequency response which you may like or not independently  of volume.


----------



## DynamicEars

kkazakov said:


> This still doesn't explain why on certain IEMs, no matter the loudness, I still hear them very pleasantly and on others this does not work that well. If it's our hearing, shouldn't all IEMs be perceived similarly?





chickenmoon said:


> Every IEM has its own unique frequency response which you may like or not independently  of volume.



agree with this, thats why i prefer treble safe and 3khz safe iem because i like to enjoy music in quite loud volume


----------



## CactusPete23

ShakyJake said:


> This is why many stereo systems of the past had a "Loudness" button to emphazise the low end at lower volumes.


I think my Yamaha Amp's loudness adjustment, actually boosted both low and high frequencies.  That way it would sound better at lower volumes.  When IEM's have U shaped or V shaped frequenct curves, they will sound better at lower volume levels.  But as you boost the overall volume the bass and treble will sound too loud.  With The old Stereos, you just turned off the loudness function when you cranked up the volume.     Not sure if any IEMs have that kind of loudness button. (Never heard the LZ-A6...).    
When an IEM is a Flatter Frequency Curve, it will likely sound bass and treble shy at low volumes, and take high volume levels to bring out the bass and treble.
It's difficult to have any iem, headphone, or speaker sound great at all volume levels. (Without some EQ, or Loudness contouring)


----------



## mbwilson111

CactusPete23 said:


> I think my Yamaha Amp's loudness adjustment, actually boosted both low and high frequencies. That way it would sound better at lower volumes.



Yes, the loudness button was for boosting the highs and lows with amps/receivers that I had in the past.


----------



## SciOC (Oct 1, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> Every IEM has its own unique frequency response which you may like or not independently  of volume.


Here's the other BIG factor is that those graphs showing the sensitivity of the human ear are based on averages of perceived volume of test subjects.

Two things here.

1. Kind of like the optometrist where you say what looks about the same, people were reporting what sounded the same loudness to them at different frequencies...  This is a tough test honestly.  Think about actually sitting and saying a lower bassnote sounds as loud as a hihat...  It's not so simple since they also just sound different.  Also, compared to an image, it's not as easy to simply sit there and repeat the signal as it is to stare at a couple of images side by side.

2.YOUR ears can have pretty significant differences from that chart and other individuals.  That curve you see of equal loudness is an average.

I would love to see a 95% confidence level chart of these showing the differences.  If anyone can point me in the direction of something like that, I'd love to see it.

This is all just a reminder that things legitimately sound different to individuals similar to our preference in taste, smell and colors, etc.  Sure, MOST people love the taste of chocolate and hate the smell of poo, but not all... Same goes here.

For instance, I know A LOT of people on here have a sensitivity/preference for lower volumes at 4-8k that I simply don't mind, don't hear or don't care about....  To me that's just extra flavor that you're missing out on if you don't like it, much how onions are to others, but are intolerable to me.


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> This is what im always talking about, not only  for DQ4, but there are a lot cases about this. A very good balanced iem, in low volume usually treble side are not so lively, but once you crank up the volume, they are become more balanced, trebles have sparkles without dominating other frequencies. Like BLON BL-03 in this case, if youre listening in higher volume, you will starting to hear trebles more but still safe and balanced in high volume.


KPE kinda too... needs amping(mA) and at least medium vol. to really "shine".


----------



## Tonymac136

Does anyone have any tips for IEMs that irritate the ears? My Semkarch get very uncomfortable after about an hour. Possibly a little around the base of the tip but mostly in areas where the IEM shell touches my ear. It's maddening as with tip and cable and probably a bit of burn in too they are now performing right at the very top of my pile of IEMs.


----------



## CoiL

Tonymac136 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for IEMs that irritate the ears? My Semkarch get very uncomfortable after about an hour. Possibly a little around the base of the tip but mostly in areas where the IEM shell touches my ear. It's maddening as with tip and cable and probably a bit of burn in too they are now performing right at the very top of my pile of IEMs.


I have plenty of tips that start to irritate after little usage but mostly due to molding "ring" around tip "skirt".


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 1, 2019)

Often, in todays IEM's with multi-drivers driven through one housing when compared to one dynamic driver, it usually takes a micro-crossover board to divide the frequency appropriately to the different functions; bass, midrange, treble, respectively. According to the volume applied, it could either gain or lose stability to each function (bass, midrange, treble) by +5 or -5 percent due to the resistor or capacitors built into the micro-crossover board. A good resistor and capacitor built into the micro-crossover board should work in unison with the volume so that the same sound you hear at low volume should sound mainly the same at louder volumes with only +1 or -1 percent signal gain or loss. Usually, much costlier IEM's will have a more expensive micro-crossover board built-in to it's housings versus a less expensive one, which is usually the case with budget ones. This is one topic that is never covered, but does actually make a difference on "how much money are you willing to pay for an IEM?"
For example, on loud hi-end home audio speakers it basically works the same way. Your not going to get the same hi-end outcome from audio speakers that cost up to $500 US dollars versus the sound of audio speakers that middle to rich class people usually buy and own at a cost of anywhere from $10,000 to $500,000 US dollars, or more! So remember, crossover boards can make a difference whether in an IEM or hi-end loud audio speakers and may effect the product more than one might think.
I'm glad to had shared this topic, since I myself had built loud speakers for many years and ventured out from this area to the smaller world of IEM's more than 10 years ago. 



Left, courtesy of CCA / Right, courtesy of Fichtner-Fidelity

-Clear


----------



## CoiL (Oct 1, 2019)

in case of micro-crossover-boards and their components - I HIGHLY doubt that HQ capacitors/resistors justify SO MUCH higher price.
Hardware itself is NOT so expensive today (except snake-oil), it`s more about implementation and knowledge... but well, high-payment research person/team wants to get payday they deserve for his/her knowledge


----------



## Tonymac136

Also as the cost goes up, the number of units sold will go down. For example I would happily spend around £100 on IEMs, maybe more if they were good. Some people would spend far, far more and not consider such a budget option. But most would consider that an extravagance.
So profit margins have to rise with unit cost in order to sustain a profitable company.


----------



## SciOC

FYI, for those paying attention...

The Shuoer Tape is starting to hit Ali sellers at around $130USD.

It's awfully tempting with the 10mm DD and slight V shaped purported FR with that electrostatic driver in it.  I might just blind order it...

US $127.16  31%OFF | SHUOER TAPE 10MM High-Performance Nanotechnology Low Voltage Electrostatic Driver in-Ear Earphone With Detachable MMCX Cable
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KAPZDm8u


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 2, 2019)

CoiL said:


> in case of micro-crossover-boards and their components - I HIGHLY doubt that HQ capacitors/resistors justify SO MUCH higher price.
> Hardware itself is NOT so expensive today (except snake-oil), it`s more about implementation and knowledge... but well, high-payment research person/team wants to get payday they deserve for his/her knowledge


Of course, it's probably a combination of all of the above and more...


----------



## eclein

SciOC said:


> FYI, for those paying attention...
> 
> The Shuoer Tape is starting to hit Ali sellers at around $130USD.
> 
> ...



The link goes to a generic AliExpress home page, the product is not specified. Mobile links don’t work for AE I believe, I’m interested can you try again from a pc?


----------



## Slater

eclein said:


> The link goes to a generic AliExpress home page, the product is not specified. Mobile links don’t work for AE I believe, I’m interested can you try again from a pc?



The link posted is for the Aliexpress app.




If you search for Shuoer Tape, you should find it right away


----------



## DBaldock9

eclein said:


> The link goes to a generic AliExpress home page, the product is not specified. Mobile links don’t work for AE I believe, I’m interested can you try again from a pc?



Try this search results link - https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...0191001114354&origin=y&SearchText=Shuoer+Tape


----------



## peter123

Or maybe just write Shuoer Tape in the search field


----------



## eclein

I got it... thanks folks!
I’m a lazy bum actually, recliner pilot, cartoon collecting old dude, some guy called me “pops” recently just to remind me of that!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 1, 2019)

SciOC said:


> FYI, for those paying attention...
> 
> The Shuoer Tape is starting to hit Ali sellers at around $130USD.
> 
> ...



@eclein 

There is a way to make that type of link work in your browser.  Instead of clicking on it, copy and paste it into the address bar.


----------



## eclein

I'm receiving my T800s tomorrow morning and I'm pretty much a kid on Christmas eve! 
I'm waiting for reviews plus I'm broke, but it's tempting me!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Ordered these last night. Received them today.


----------



## baskingshark

BadReligionPunk said:


> Ordered these last night. Received them today.



Wicked stuff! Would like to see your comparisons with the CNT1.


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> Ordered these last night. Received them today.



I wish everyone would put a name with the photos.  Half the time I don't know what is being talked about.


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish everyone would put a name with the photos.  Half the time I don't know what is being talked about.



That's one of the moondrop KXXS or KPE. Probably the KXXS since the KPE is no more in production (unless it is second hand).


----------



## chickenmoon

baskingshark said:


> That's one of the moondrop KXXS or KPE. Probably the KXXS since the KPE is no more in production (unless it is second hand).



Looks like a regular Kanas with these black cables.


----------



## baskingshark

chickenmoon said:


> Looks like a regular Kanas with these black cables.



Oh yes that's another possibility.


----------



## FastAndClean

That is a regular Kanas, he asked me how do they sound compared to CNT1 a couple of days back, seems like he decided to bite the bullet on that one


----------



## SweetEars

Slater said:


> The link posted is for the Aliexpress app.
> 
> 
> 
> If you search for Shuoer Tape, you should find it right away


looks interesting.. whats unique with this one


----------



## chinmie

i wonder how the KXXS compares to the OG Kanas. I've only come across comparisons to the KPE, and from what described on few reviews, it's similar comparison to what i remembered between the KPE and the OG Kanas


----------



## Nimweth (Oct 2, 2019)

Just arrived: Senlee 8 core single crystal cable:



Just tried it with my ZS7. Magic! BLON, ZSX and C12 next!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Sorry guys. Its a regular OG Kanas. I read many reviews and talked to a lot of people about the KPE and were under the impression that KPE is bass light and not satisfying to bass head types. Whether that's true or not, who knows. Its enough to get me from dropping coin on it. Anyway I will give Kanas some serious play time at work this week and then will probably be interested in trading around if some people are interested in getting some time with them. I really want to try out No3 and LZ A6 mini.


----------



## SciOC

SweetEars said:


> looks interesting.. whats unique with this one


It has the new Estat driver in it for super cheap compared to the other stuff on the market.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 2, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Sorry guys. Its a regular OG Kanas. I read many reviews and talked to a lot of people about the KPE and were under the impression that KPE is bass light and not satisfying to bass head types. Whether that's true or not, who knows. Its enough to get me from dropping coin on it. Anyway I will give Kanas some serious play time at work this week and then will probably be interested in trading around if some people are interested in getting some time with them. I really want to try out No3 and LZ A6 mini.



Nice, let us know how the regular kanas is.

I've been comparing the CNT1 and TFZ No. 3 a lot this week, and the No. 3 has slightly wider soundstage and better bass extension and quantity. Clarity/imaging/details is also a tinge better on the No. 3. Otherwise they are quite evenly matched in other areas.
Honestly, I feel those that already own the CNT 1 will not find it cost effective to get the No. 3 for the slight upgrades. I actually pondered a bit about selling my No. 3 this week, cause I have the BLON BL-03 incoming and also have the ninetails already. But so far No. 3 has the biggest subbass for me, so I'm keeping it for now cause I'm a basshead.

Anyway, nice vid from BGGAR comparing the CHIFI single DD kings. Like the pokemons, gotta catch them all:


----------



## ozziecook (Oct 2, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Nice, let us know how the regular kanas is.
> 
> I've been comparing the CNT1 and TFZ No. 3 a lot this week, and the No. 3 has slightly wider soundstage and better bass extension and quantity. Clarity/imaging/details is also a tinge better on the No. 3. Otherwise they are quite evenly matched in other areas.
> Honestly, I feel those that already own the CNT 1 will not find it cost effective to get the No. 3 for the slight upgrades. I actually pondered a bit about selling my No. 3 this week, cause I have the BLON BL-03 incoming and also have the ninetails already. But so far No. 3 has the biggest subbass for me, so I'm keeping it for now cause I'm a basshead.
> ...



Why bother with the rest? Just wait for the Blons. As a basshead you should be satisfied. For me it's amazing throughout - but it can be a little too much on some tracks. But that might suit you. Just get another
cable cos the one that comes with it is absolute red hot trash. Hang the makers


----------



## SciOC

ozziecook said:


> Why bother with the rest. Just wait for the Blons. As a basshead you should be satisfied. For me it's amazing throughout - but it can be a little too much on some tracks. Might suit you. Just get another
> cable cos the one that comes with it is absolute red hot trash


Is the **** in your sig the Dunu Titan 6?  Do you prefer the blon to those?  I have the Titan 6 on my shortlist to buy but have the blon on the way (among uhhh, a few others).  Basshead here as well.  

If I free up the budget money I had slated for the Titan 6 I may just order the Shuoer Tape instead...


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 2, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Why bother with the rest? Just wait for the Blons. As a basshead you should be satisfied. For me it's amazing throughout - but it can be a little too much on some tracks. But that might suit you. Just get another
> cable cos the one that comes with it is absolute red hot trash. Hang the makers



Yeah I'm really anticipating the BLONs after the majority of u guys vouched for it. No cash for the rest for now haha. If the BLONs can compete with the Tanchjim oxygen and KXXS, that's truly amazing for the coin.




SciOC said:


> Is the **** in your sig the Dunu Titan 6?  Do you prefer the blon to those?  I have the Titan 6 on my shortlist to buy but have the blon on the way (among uhhh, a few others).  Basshead here as well.
> 
> If I free up the budget money I had slated for the Titan 6 I may just order the Shuoer Tape instead...



Well of all the DDs I have, the TFZ No. 3 takes the cake for bass quantity and subbass extension. You can give it a try since u are a basshead. But it's a bit steep in price compared to the BLON.

Your signature has some nice TFZs there, I'm not sure if the No. 3 bass is bigger in quantity than those though, since I read the rest of the TFZ lineup usually has superbly tuned bass.


----------



## ozziecook

SciOC said:


> Is the **** in your sig the Dunu Titan 6?  Do you prefer the blon to those?  I have the Titan 6 on my shortlist to buy but have the blon on the way (among uhhh, a few others).  Basshead here as well.
> 
> If I free up the budget money I had slated for the Titan 6 I may just order the Shuoer Tape instead...


No it's the other ****...the one we can't mention. 
Yes I prefer Blon to those. Not saying Blon is basshead...(ASG 2.5...now that IS/WAS basshead). But Blon north of neutral...and, for some, waay too north. So it's all a question of expectation/taste.


----------



## SciOC

ozziecook said:


> No it's the other ****...the one we can't mention.
> Yes I prefer Blon to those. Not saying Blon is basshead...(ASG 2.5...now that IS/WAS basshead). But Blon north of neutral...and, for some, waay too north. So it's all a question of expectation/taste.


Ahhh yes, that's sitting in my Ali cart too but I don't foresee a need for it.  

You have some basshead Staples.  I'm trying to get my stuff in order that way.  The ASG is fairly hard to find at this time, have you heard the larger Sony ones like the ex800st?  Or just the cheapo mh755 type stuff?


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## ozziecook

SciOC said:


> Ahhh yes, that's sitting in my Ali cart too but I don't foresee a need for it.
> 
> You have some basshead Staples.  I'm trying to get my stuff in order that way.  The ASG is fairly hard to find at this time, have you heard the larger Sony ones like the ex800st?  Or just the cheapo mh755 type stuff?


Yes I had Ex800. It was very good. But not basshead by any means. And not in my opinion as pleasurable as Blon 03. Possibly more accurate though. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## SciOC

FastAndClean said:


>



F#@&.  Ordered.  I just can't stop myself so why bother trying. 

FYI, if you add 3 sets of kz starlines tips to your orders you can stack the $5 and $3 coupons through EE audio.


----------



## FastAndClean

SciOC said:


> F#@&.  Ordered.  I just can't stop myself so why bother trying.
> 
> FYI, if you add 3 sets of kz starlines tips to your orders you can stack the $5 and $3 coupons through EE audio.


it is a interesting earphone because it uses more conventional electret driver similar to the old designs of AKG  hybrids like the K4, not the electret drivers from Sonion that are closed in like a regular balanced armature driver


----------



## SciOC

FastAndClean said:


> it is a interesting earphone because it uses more conventional electret driver similar to the old designs of AKG  hybrids like the K4, not the electret drivers from Sonion that are closed in like a regular balanced armature driver


Yes, it is certainly a interesting design, they almost stacked it like they do the coaxial dual dynamic drivers.  HBB didn't mention in his unboxing but it looks like a very open design. If nothing else it should throw off a monster stage.

I'm just glad to hear it's not a total dumpster fire.


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> FYI, if you add 3 sets of kz starlines tips to your orders you can stack the $5 and $3 coupons through EE audio.



Don’t forget that you can get 30 Starlines (15 pairs in any size) for $0.99 on eBay


----------



## thebigredpolos

Slater said:


> Don’t forget that you can get 30 Starlines (15 pairs in any size) for $0.99 on eBay


Unfortunately, the last time I checked with the seller (uliketf_3), they only had small and large size, and were out of the medium.


----------



## mbwilson111

thebigredpolos said:


> Unfortunately, the last time I checked with the seller (uliketf_3), they only had small and large size, and were out of the medium.



I noticed that too.  I hope I have enough.


----------



## SciOC

mbwilson111 said:


> I noticed that too.  I hope I have enough.


And here I am, a sucker who's been paying $0.80 per set of 3 on ali (SML).  Too bad I have about 10 sets incoming from various Ali sellers.  I only use the large ones so I'd be good forever...


----------



## mbwilson111

SciOC said:


> And here I am, a sucker who's been paying $0.80 per set of 3 on ali (SML).  Too bad I have about 10 sets incoming from various Ali sellers.  I only use the large ones so I'd be good forever...



I honestly thought that everyone knew.  Probably was mostly mentioned in the KZ thread.  Yeah a dollar for 15 pairs is great... and they really are the same.


----------



## Slater

thebigredpolos said:


> Unfortunately, the last time I checked with the seller (uliketf_3), they only had small and large size, and were out of the medium.



Oh wow, that is unfortunate. I should be OK though. Luckily, I bought a few dollars worth when the seller link was 1st circulating.

I only wish that kind of deal was available for other tips too. $0.99 for 15 pairs shipped is ludicrous. I don’t even understand how $0.99 even covers shipping charges, much less the tips too!


----------



## mochill

I just ordered 30 pair of both small and large


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> I just ordered 30 pair of both small and large



Nice!


----------



## dharmasteve

Just posted this in the under $100 thread. But I am taken aback by how good these are. I am a bit late for the party but I got the Blon-03 a few days ago and paired it with an ISN Audio S16 cable and some large JVC silicons. It's scary. They are so far ahead of all my prevous IEMs and Buds, except one that I have, that it may stop me looking for earphone gold in the future. For about $30 they are insane.


----------



## SoundChoice

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish everyone would put a name with the photos.  Half the time I don't know what is being talked about.



Is there a way to ‘like’ a post more than once


----------



## tomscy2000

Nature Sound is gearing up for an NS-5 Mk II model. Revised housings look less invasive, more comfortable. 10 mm CNT DD, FR looks like it's somewhere between the Harman target and the Etymotic XR target. CSD looks somewhat clean, except for high frequency ringing that looks pretty reasonable.


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> Just posted this in the under $100 thread. But I am taken aback by how good these are. I am a bit late for the party but I got the Blon-03 a few days ago and paired it with an ISN Audio S16 cable and some large JVC silicons. It's scary. They are so far ahead of all my prevous IEMs and Buds, except one that I have, that it may stop me looking for earphone gold in the future. For about $30 they are insane.



I am curious...which is the  one of your iems or buds that you still would put on the same level (or above) as your Blon?


----------



## lgcubana

mbwilson111 said:


> I am curious...which is the  one of your iems or buds that you still would put on the same level (or above) as your Blon?


For me, I found the TRN V90 to be a step above.  I've since changed the cable on my Blon BL-03. Hopefully by the weekend I'll have a chance to revisit the two IEMs


Spoiler: Initial Blon BL-03 vs TRN V90



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-73#post-15197427



Sidenote:
I find it fascinating, as to what is revealed, when doing these A/B rounds. As in this case, (on their own) the Blons  are a pleasurable option, with next to no fatigue.  If the TRN V90 wasn't being burned in at the same time, I wouldn't have thought to do a head to head, where the V90s cast a light on the Blon's mid-bass bleed.  Mind you, the mid-bass bleed (on the Bl-03) is not excessive, but it is there.


----------



## ozziecook

lgcubana said:


> For me, I found the TRN V90 to be a step above.  I've since changed the cable on my Blon BL-03. Hopefully by the weekend I'll have a chance to revisit the two IEMs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Initial Blon BL-03 vs TRN V90
> ...


Interesting. There is a slight problem with the Blons...and it's something someone else mentioned to me too...it's the air that's pushed with the bass. It doesn't feel quite perfect. A bit hollow perhaps? Don't know if anybody else has found this?
I wouldn't call it a 'bleed' as such...as it doesn't affect the mids I don't think, possibly because the layering and stage is so good.


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 3, 2019)

mbwilson111 Hi there
So I'm fairly new to bud's and am highly impressed. Wherever the idea came that buds are somehow "lesser' than IEMs......that's wrong. I had the Monks a long time ago but mine were perhaps affected by QC and never impressed me.
So you in a way helped me, because you clearly have a great love and respect for buds. So I have bought over the last few weeks three buds. (Waffle over). The  Nicehck B40...excellent for a few quid. The Ourart ACG...better even for a mid price Bud...... and lo and behold the Rose Masya MK2 is my rival against the Blon 03. Masya Pro's actually don't exist, it's the Rose Masya MK2 and is my really great bud. It needs a LOT of burn in and a  better cable. To me most IEMs sound THIN compared side by side with good buds and I have to wait for my ears to adjust to go back to them (IEMs). Some buds, like the Masya Mk2, are like little speakers on the ears.
The Blon 03 at first listen sounded rough (fit is major with the Blon 03) but they literally 'suddenly' opened up with an ISN Audio cable and JVC style large silicons. They sound incredible to me. The Masya Mk2 is different sounding, and I have to up equalise the treble. But it is big literally in size and sound, but soooo good.
I love the thrill of the Blon 03 ride, but it needs work to find the right cable and tip for it.  But....wow it is special. The Masya Mk2 is a contender in a different way and is great sounding bud.


----------



## dw1narso

tomscy2000 said:


> Nature Sound is gearing up for an NS-5 Mk II model. Revised housings look less invasive, more comfortable. 10 mm CNT DD, FR looks like it's somewhere between the Harman target and the Etymotic XR target. CSD looks somewhat clean, except for high frequency ringing that looks pretty reasonable.



ringing above 15K should not be easily hearable...


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> So I'm fairly new to bud's and am highly impressed. Wherever the idea came that buds are somehow "lesser' than IEMs......that's wrong. I had the Monks a long time ago but mine were perhaps affected by QC and never impressed me.
> So you in a way helped me, because you clearly have a great love and respect for buds. So I have bought over the last few weeks three buds. (Waffle over). The  Nicehck B40...excellent for a few quid. The Ourart ACG...better even for a mid price Bud...... and lo and behold the Rose Masya MK2 is my rival against the Blon 03. Masya Pro's actually don't exist, it's the Rose Masya MK2 and is my really great bud. It needs a LOT of burn in and a  better cable. To me most IEMs sound THIN compared side by side with good buds and I have to wait for my ears to adjust to go back to them (IEMs). Some buds, like the Masya Mk2, are like little speakers on the ears.
> The Blon 03 at first listen sounded rough (fit is major with the Blon 03) but they literally 'suddenly' opened up with an ISN Audio cable and JVC style large silicons. They sound incredible to me. The Masya Mk2 is different sounding, and I have to up equalise the treble. But it is big literally in size and sound, but soooo good.
> I love the thrill of the Blon 03 ride, but it needs work to find the right cable and tip for it.  But....wow it is special. The Masya Mk2 is a contender in a different way and is great sounding bud.



Hi, I assume this is reply to my question.  After looking at your profile,I had guessed that the answer might be the Rose Masya. After being interested in it for a long time I finally picked up a used one a few months ago.  Easily end game...if not for my ongoing curiosity.

Rose makes good iems too like the well regarded rose mini.


----------



## mbwilson111

dw1narso said:


> ringing above 15K should not be easily hearable...



Some of us no longer hear 15K

Average hearing range per age group.


----------



## ozziecook

mbwilson111 said:


> Some of us no longer hear 15K
> 
> Average hearing range per age group.


I 'liked' this. But not sure if I really do?!!


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> I 'liked' this. But not sure if I really do?!!



It's ok.  Even those at the bottom of that chart will still be able to enjoy music.


----------



## dw1narso

mbwilson111 said:


> Some of us no longer hear 15K
> 
> Average hearing range per age group.



I just tested... my ears seems 15 years younger... 
or it could be that my Fiio FH1 actually could not produce higher than 15KHz..
hopefully I could maintain it for longer years...


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 3, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> It's ok.  Even those at the bottom of that chart will still be able to enjoy music.



That's why those with high frequency hearing loss (like me) should join the basshead club. =)
Bass will never forsake u!


----------



## dw1narso

mbwilson111 said:


> It's ok.  Even those at the bottom of that chart will still be able to enjoy music.



The reds are the base frequency... the yellows are the harmony...


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 3, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> That's why those with high frequency hearing loss should join the basshead club. =)
> Bass will never forsake u!



Those highest frequencies are not the fundamental tones anyway.

edit...I think I am saying the same thing that @dw1narso   was saying...we were posting at the same time.


----------



## tomscy2000

dw1narso said:


> ringing above 15K should not be easily hearable...



Yes, that's one of the reasons why I mentioned that it was reasonable. I don't know what the breakup resonance frequency of CNT is, but I'm assuming that ringing is actually due to the coupler rather than the earphonrs themselves. The design of the 711 coupler makes it such that there is high treble ringing.


----------



## Coyro

dw1narso said:


> I just tested... my ears seems 15 years younger...


Well, my ears seems to be 20+ years younger, and I've accidentally find it out while testing NX7 with its piezo-tweeter. It's nice in theory but has a certain drawback.


----------



## dw1narso

mbwilson111 said:


> Those highest frequencies are not the fundamental tones anyway.
> 
> edit...I think I am saying the same thing that @dw1narso   was saying...we were posting at the same time.



@mbwilson111 you use the right term... fundamental and harmonics (my mistake.. it wasn't "harmony" which is another term in sound)

I once read that.... Harmonics play very important role in sound... It is harmonics that make us able to distinguish the same tone frequency coming from piano or guitar or voice.
The harmonics also that that give character to and allow us distinguish Steinway Piano or Bosendorfer Piano sound...

this is why multi-driver (especially from different types; DD, BA, planar, piezo) speaker sometimes could fail to deliver... imagine if the fundamental and 1st order harmony sound produce on one driver type and the 2nd, 3rd, and so on produced by different driver with different characteristic... moreover of different type...

But don't think that single driver is the only way to go because it has its own problem...
Ideal transducer is single driver that could produce linearly from 20Hz to 20KHz... but this does not exist...
when a single driver is pushed to operate at the extreme (low and high) at the same time they could behave different physically... and this that come up as material break-up or ringing... (that CSD could show it actually that the material is struggle)


----------



## ozziecook

Coyro said:


> Well, my ears seems to be 20+ years younger, and I've accidentally find it out while testing NX7 with its piezo-tweeter. It's nice in theory but has a certain drawback.


Yes the NX7 can make you feel young again 
But it’s oh so wrong.


----------



## superuser1

The nx7 stabbed my ears


----------



## FastAndClean

superuser1 said:


> The nx7 stabbed my ears


That's what they do


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 3, 2019)

The hypetrain has just arrived. Initial tests are the BLON BL-03 is excellent for $28 USD.

Nice harmanish sound signature, non fatiguing and great timbre and tonality. Nice midbass and open soundstage. I think it does everything quite well. 
Only thing is isolation is slightly below average, I don't think it can be used well in noisy environments, but it will be a very good set to chill out at home with.
And eartips and cables should be changed ASAP! Get a longer nozzle eartip like spinfits and the sound is improved exponentially. It's a pity these CHIFI companies package crap tips +/- cables with their well tuned IEMs, the laymen outside that don't do tiprolling or have extra cables on hand will think it's a lousy earphone and they will have lost a customer. (Another example is the ****'s horrendous stock red flange eartips).

Will test somemore and burn in!


----------



## snip3r77

just received my blon bl03...
I think should be able to get by with the largest eartip
but I have my JVC Spiral Dot..

Recommended! Thanks BGGAR!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

baskingshark said:


> *, the laymen outside that don't do tiprolling or have extra cables on hand will think it's a lousy earphone* and they will have lost a customer. (Another example is the ****'s horrendous stock red flange eartips).
> 
> Will test somemore and burn in!



This was my 1st thought.  This tuning in a kxxs shell would kill but as it is it's for the people who will put in work. Like a weird joke. Tons of crap fit nice and these .....we can't have nice things apparently 



snip3r77 said:


> just received my blon bl03...
> I think should be able to get by with the largest eartip
> but I have my JVC Spiral Dot..
> 
> Recommended! Thanks BGGAR!



Glad you like. They are making me re-evaluate what "good" is,  and my favorites list.


----------



## Tonymac136

ozziecook said:


> Interesting. There is a slight problem with the Blons...and it's something someone else mentioned to me too...it's the air that's pushed with the bass. It doesn't feel quite perfect. A bit hollow perhaps? Don't know if anybody else has found this?
> I wouldn't call it a 'bleed' as such...as it doesn't affect the mids I don't think, possibly because the layering and stage is so good.



The bass is ever so slightly off. It's most noticeable with a double bass line. Slight peaks and troughs in level that don't quite match what you would expect a double bass to do and the timbre isn't quite consistent. I only really noticed it by back to back listening to the Blon and the Semkarch.


----------



## DynamicEars

superuser1 said:


> The nx7 stabbed my ears





FastAndClean said:


> That's what they do



There are a lot of mixed review about this, sum up the story i find this as pretty bright iem? FR graph does tell me too about quite busy highs.

I think i just skip them. Just got my BQEYZ Spring 1, horrible messy bass at first but with some eartips trick.. WOW. Just like BLON's master. Similar tuning with much more details and resolution in very very smooth presentation. One of the best mids I ever heard in chifi world.
Still burn in that 13mm DD now.



baskingshark said:


> The hypetrain has just arrived. Initial tests are the BLON BL-03 is excellent for $28 USD.
> 
> Nice harmanish sound signature, non fatiguing and great timbre and tonality. Nice midbass and open soundstage. I think it does everything quite well.
> Only thing is isolation is slightly below average, I don't think it can be used well in noisy environments, but it will be a very good set to chill out at home with.
> ...



Congratsss. Tell me more bout it! Crazy right?!


----------



## RevPizzaguy

dw1narso said:


> I just tested... my ears seems 15 years younger...
> or it could be that my Fiio FH1 actually could not produce higher than 15KHz..
> hopefully I could maintain it for longer years...



Hehe, just checked my Sony MH755's... looks like my ears are 15 years younger than I am. From what I heard, they could push from 14Hz up to 18KHz.


----------



## snip3r77

Hawaiibadboy said:


> This was my 1st thought.  This tuning in a kxxs shell would kill but as it is it's for the people who will put in work. Like a weird joke. Tons of crap fit nice and these .....we can't have nice things apparently
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like. They are making me re-evaluate what "good" is,  and my favorites list.



I have also ordered the Tiger Cable....
With the blon .. is there a need to look at Audiosense during 11.11 ?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

snip3r77 said:


> I have also ordered the Tiger Cable....
> With the blon .. is there a need to look at Audiosense during 11.11 ?



No.


----------



## Coyro

baskingshark said:


>


BTW, I think I've deciphered the last word in ANNOTATION: It's not DREAMS but DRAMS. They should sound best with some scotch.


----------



## DBaldock9

superuser1 said:


> The nx7 stabbed my ears





FastAndClean said:


> That's what they do



Maybe because I only hear up to about 13.5KHz, the NX7 sounds good to me.


----------



## FastAndClean

DBaldock9 said:


> Maybe because I only hear up to about 13.5KHz, the NX7 sounds good to me.


Dem NASA aliens changed your hearing


----------



## lgcubana

ozziecook said:


> Interesting. There is a slight problem with the Blons...and it's something someone else mentioned to me too...it's the air that's pushed with the bass. It doesn't feel quite perfect. A bit hollow perhaps? Don't know if anybody else has found this?
> I wouldn't call it a 'bleed' as such...as it doesn't affect the mids I don't think, possibly because the layering and stage is so good.





Tonymac136 said:


> The bass is ever so slightly off. It's most noticeable with a double bass line. Slight peaks and troughs in level that don't quite match what you would expect a double bass to do and the timbre isn't quite consistent. I only really noticed it by back to back listening to the Blon and the Semkarch.



The bass issues (as we've noted) are slight and could be outliers. As I would expect variances, batch to batch, for a single dynamic driver setup.  But for $30 USD, I'm happy to have the Blon BL-03s in my collection.


----------



## ozziecook

lgcubana said:


> The bass issues (as we've noted) are slight and could be outliers. As I would expect variances, batch to batch, for a single dynamic driver setup.  But for $30 USD, I'm happy to have the Blon BL-03s in my collection.


Me too. I've a third pair on the way. Just sayin'


----------



## snip3r77

Pls test this with your blon


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 3, 2019)

Re Blon 03. We can find fault in anything if we look for it. Unsatisfactoryness is the human condition according to Buddhism. But it's the amazingness of the Blon 03 that is the joy factor. Where for $30 can you get such amazing enjoyment? I don't have very expensive IEMs and Buds, in fact $150 is the most I have ever once spent, but the Blon 03 is better and exceptional by any standards that I know of, especially at $30.00.


----------



## Makahl

Have you guys tried the Sony MH755 tips on Blons? It's been my favorite combination so far, it's a bit more engaging than Spiral Dots due to slightly more energetic sig IMO. I don't even need a spacer since they "lock-in" on the nozzle getting a secure grip and the longer shape really helps me to get a good fit.


----------



## dw1narso

RevPizzaguy said:


> Hehe, just checked my Sony MH755's... looks like my ears are 15 years younger than I am. From what I heard, they could push from 14Hz up to 18KHz.



wow... really?  good for you... you're blessed with your ear.... you really have to keep your ear healthy...
I'm really sorry to myself... I like to hear loud when I was in high school...
he, he... so it's my ear that roll off the MH755.. because I could not hear any above 13KHz with MH755...


----------



## ozziecook

dharmasteve said:


> Re Blon 03. We can find fault in anything if we look for it. Unsatisfactoryness is the human condition according to Buddhism. But it's the amazingness of the Blon 03 that is the joy factor. Where for $30 can you get such amazing enjoyment? I don't have very expensive IEMs and Buds, in fact $150 is the most I have ever once spent, but the Blon 03 is better and exeptional by any standards that I know of, especially at $30.00.


Indeed. Constantly attaching ourselves to new illusions in an attempt to feel whole again...when all we need is enlightenment to realise we always were. 
But where would the fun be in that? 

In the meantime, then, Blon 03 it is.


----------



## silverfishla

Buddhism:  Life is suffering.
Art:  Suffering is life.
Atheists:  Suffering is suffering.
Christians:  Life is eternal...suffering.
Punk Rock:  F all of you!


----------



## redrol

This is why I like punk music.  Also, punk is dead.


----------



## Coyro

Today is apparently the BLON-day: just from the post, here are my BLONs and here is my DRAM.


----------



## Tonymac136

My C12s are in the country. Really, really looking forward to getting them plugged in and having a listen. Then it'll be on to the next purchase I'm sure.


----------



## CactusPete23

DBaldock9 said:


> Maybe because I only hear up to about 13.5KHz, the NX7 sounds good to me.



At low listening levels the NX7's sound good to me.  But at high listening volume, I hear too much "snap" in the treble.   I am sure that my hearing above 10K has dropped since my younger days.  And sure that everyone hears differently.


----------



## redrol

What is  'Oppoty'?!  Sounds very serious.


----------



## Mybutthurts

Tonymac136 said:


> My C12s are in the country. Really, really looking forward to getting them plugged in and having a listen. Then it'll be on to the next purchase I'm sure.



Enjoy. They are very good indeed.

Unfortunately, the stupid bug hit and I've joined Blon hype train.

I hope they equally as good.


----------



## Tonymac136

Blons are great. Well deserving of the hype. I get the feeling that they aren't technically astounding (probably the C12 is technically a better IEM), but they are tuned really, really musically. Overall they are my favourite.


----------



## mbwilson111

redrol said:


> What is  'Oppoty'?!  Sounds very serious.



Opportunity makes sense to me.


----------



## thesheik137

This ones for all you hype-train lovers out there:


----------



## Broquen

thesheik137 said:


> This ones for all you hype-train lovers out there:


California driaming


----------



## lgcubana

*Blon BL-03 vs TRN V90,* part deux



 
Can a single Dynamic Driver keep pace with with a new hybrid, in the same price tier ?
_(*spoiler*: bought my 2nd pair, before posting)_

_Fire up the engine_


 
_Spotify Premium (desktop app) --> EQ APO w/Peace interface --> Monlith THX 788 --> 1/4 " adapter
Blon BL-03 is using TRN 16 core cable
TRN V90 is using the TRN 8 core, "Tiger" cable
Same EQ settings for both_


Being in the IT field, there's an old joke about "check the cable", whenever a user loses network connectivity.  With the TRN 16 core, SE cable swap, the Blon BL-03 appears to have lost the trace amounts of static that I detected on the stock cable, when I upped the volume.

Fit: Once I dialed in the BL-03 for my ears, they're actually easier to seat, than any of my other IEMs
(*o-ring to shoulder the Comply TSX-500, Large tips*)


 

(Upper bands)
"The Good, The Bad, The Ugly": Couldn't pick a definitive winner. The TRN V90 is a little more sensitive, so it plays a bit fuller, as does the sound stage. But not enough to kick the BL-03 out of bed.

(Vocals)
"Easy", Commodores: Blon BL-03 needs +2db to level the playback. Specific to Lionel Richie's vocals, at the point where I can nitpick nuances, I'm no longer enjoying the song.

(Da Bass)
"Wait", Ying Yang Twins: With the +2 db, the Blons win. The V90 comes in a very close second, in a photo finish. The BL-03 hits just a little harder, in the sub-basement

(70s, a time when 12" woofers were the norm)
"I wanna get next to you", Rose Royce: Blon BL-03, the bass guitar has just a little too much presence. But that's just a matter of tweaking the EQ APO.  Again no clear winner 

Conclusion:  If you dangled both IEMs over a ledge and told me that I could only save one, I would lean towards the V90; as their sound stage is ever so slightly wider.  I'm sure there are music genres that will highlight some differences in the sound signatures, e.g. complex instrumentals, Orchestral, Black metal, ...  But for my library, it's a photo finish.


----------



## FastAndClean

lgcubana said:


> _(*spoiler*: bought my 2nd pair, before posting)_


----------



## Dobrescu George

Some TWS from China


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Oct 3, 2019)

redrol said:


> What is  'Oppoty'?!  Sounds very serious.



I think it has somn to do with mechicka boola


----------



## BadReligionPunk

silverfishla said:


> Buddhism:  Life is suffering.
> Art:  Suffering is life.
> Atheists:  Suffering is suffering.
> Christians:  Life is eternal...suffering.
> Punk Rock:  F all of you!


----------



## SciOC

I just got my blon bl-03 this afternoon.  I have them burning in alongside the nicehck DB3.  

First impressions weren't so positive but I had very little time with them.  OOTB they sounded very warm, but the bass just sounded dull and indistinct, like an old cerwin Vega sub.

The box, cable, carrying case and included tips are absolutely craptastic.  I didn't realize they came with a miniature potato sack to carry them in.  If they made a pillow case out of that material I'm pretty sure the thread count is in the single digits.

The build quality also feels much cheaper than the likes of the db3 or KZs...  They really don't make a good first impression in almost any way...  They definitely look and feel like a $30 pair.  I'm sure, based on the descriptions, that once I have time to deal out the cable and tips they'll be fine, but damn.


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> I just got my blon bl-03 this afternoon.  I have them burning in alongside the nicehck DB3.
> 
> First impressions weren't so positive but I had very little time with them.  OOTB they sounded very warm, but the bass just sounded dull and indistinct, like an old cerwin Vega sub.
> 
> ...



Damn bro, are you saying the Blon hype train is derailing?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

No Oppoty for you!


----------



## dharmasteve

SciOC said:


> I just got my blon bl-03 this afternoon.  I have them burning in alongside the nicehck DB3.
> 
> First impressions weren't so positive but I had very little time with them.  OOTB they sounded very warm, but the bass just sounded dull and indistinct, like an old cerwin Vega sub.
> 
> ...



Straight out of the box mine were rubbish too. Changed cable and tip, let them burn in a few hours and definitely some magic. Hope yours open up as others have had. Good luck.


----------



## snip3r77

Tonymac136 said:


> Blons are great. Well deserving of the hype. I get the feeling that they aren't technically astounding (probably the C12 is technically a better IEM), but they are tuned really, really musically. Overall they are my favourite.


I’m thinking if spc is better than pure copper?


----------



## snip3r77

lgcubana said:


> *Blon BL-03 vs TRN V90,* part deux
> 
> Can a single Dynamic Driver keep pace with with a new hybrid, in the same price tier ?
> _(*spoiler*: bought my 2nd pair, before posting)_
> ...


Maybe another conclusion would be pick the cheaper one


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> Damn bro, are you saying the Blon hype train is derailing?


I sure hope not.  

I'm just saying that direct out of the box they're trash.  

I'm honestly surprised anyone listened to them long enough to see what they're capable of.  I hope they live up to the hype because otherwise they fit the stereotype of cheap Chinese crap.  Because they look and feel like landfill plastic, as the tag of the forum suggests.


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> I sure hope not.
> 
> I'm just saying that direct out of the box they're trash.
> 
> I'm honestly surprised anyone listened to them long enough to see what they're capable of.  I hope they live up to the hype because otherwise they fit the stereotype of cheap Chinese crap.  Because they look and feel like landfill plastic, as the tag of the forum suggests.



That's weird, mine sounds great out of the box after got decent fit. Are you sure you got perfect seal? wait, and check the phase?


----------



## lgcubana

snip3r77 said:


> Maybe another conclusion would be pick the cheaper one


With the addition of the Comply tips, the Blon BL-03 is within $1 USD of the TRN V90


----------



## chinmie

the name BLON is informal/slang word for "haven't" or "not yet" in my language
double the O, and it's a slang for "not very intelligent" 

when someone's post about the Blon on my local audio forum, other people would just post funny replies about it. 
i see they still have that problems here, but more because of the Oppoty and Driams reason 

maybe it's a genius marketing tactics at work here? as every publicity counts, right?


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> That's weird, mine sounds great out of the box after got decent fit. Are you sure you got perfect seal? wait, and check the phase?




Fit and seal were fine for sure, I'll double check the cable tomorrow but I'll also immediately swap it out for a balanced cable.  I broke my own rule though and put them directly in my ear before turning them on.

I'll check them again tomorrow afternoon, I can guarantee they don't sound like they did today.  Because if they do you're all on crack...


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Driam big folks.


----------



## Jmop

I'll be the judge of the BLON, should be here by next week. I'm the type of guy to tell you that the Sennheiser 600 series is sibilant. Let the derailing of the hype train commence.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Jmop said:


> I'll be the judge of the BLON, should be here by next week. I'm the type of guy to tell you that the Sennheiser 600 series is sibilant. Let the derailing of the hype train commence.



Yes, judge before you get em and ignore the stoked folks on my YT channel and elsewhere discovering $30 bucks can buy sound that folks charge many x's more for........cuz you're that typa guy


----------



## Jmop

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Yes, judge before you get em and ignore the stoked folks on my YT channel and elsewhere discovering $30 bucks can buy sound that folks charge many x's more for........cuz you're that typa guy


Lol well, the real judging will occur upon listening of course.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Jmop said:


> Lol well, the real judging will occur upon listening of course.



I thought you were joking so I played along 

Enjoy the BLON EXPERIENCE

Your DRIAMS are about to come true.
All of them
Even the secret dirty ones.........ALL DRIAMS COMING TRUE OPPOTY AWAITS YE!!!


----------



## Jmop

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I thought you were joking so I played along
> 
> Enjoy the BLON EXPERIENCE
> 
> ...


Indeed I was! Big ups on your YouTube channel btw, your reviews are immensely helpful to the community. You got my sub.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Jmop said:


> Indeed I was! Big ups on your YouTube channel btw, your reviews are immensely helpful to the community. You got my sub.



Thanks for the sub bro. Much appreciations!!


----------



## Tonymac136

Sweet driams are made by BLON
The spelling on the packet's wrong
The oppoty to fix it's gone
Everybody's looking for something

Some of them want to amuse you
Some of them want to be amused by you
Some of them want to confuse you
Some of them want to be confused


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

And have you any DRIAMS you'd like to sell?
DRIAMS of loneliness

Like a heartbeat drives you mad
In the stillness of remembering 
what you had
And what you lost
and what you had, 
ooh, what you lost

Ooh, OPPOTY only happens when it's raining...

-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I ordered the Blon 01. I didn't want to have to worry about fit issues with the 03. I can't use the **** for the same reason.


----------



## snip3r77

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I ordered the Blon 01. I didn't want to have to worry about fit issues with the 03. I can't use the **** for the same reason.


To me at least. just oversize the tip, it should be fine. I used JVC Spiral Dots though


----------



## Jmop

snip3r77 said:


> To me at least. just oversize the tip, it should be fine. I used JVC Spiral Dots though


I second this strategy. Got my 5mm SpinFits on deck for that extra length too.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Slater said:


> Don’t forget that you can get 30 Starlines (15 pairs in any size) for $0.99 on eBay


Fake ones. These aren't the exact same. I garbaged mine.


----------



## Jmop

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Fake ones. These aren't the exact same. I garbaged mine.


Fake Sony Hybrids will also get you. The real ones are so sticky and snug. Delicious.


----------



## voicemaster (Oct 4, 2019)

This BLON bl03 is truly a remarkable IEM. This IEM really shine when driven hard and louder than my other IEMs. This also happened when I listen using my HE1000, the higher the volume, the better it sounds and it doesn't make you feel uncomfortable either. The tuning on this IEM is really superb in my opinion.


----------



## Tonymac136

Yeah, I bought my BL01 after my 03 wondering if it would sound like an 03 for less money. It doesn't, (more like a Tin T2) but in ways it is better. I went over a week listening using just the BL01.


----------



## Jmop

I assume 03 would be preferable to 01 for a less analytical listen?


----------



## Tonymac136

They actually sound quite different.

The BL03 has more bass. The 01 has no difficulty rendering the lows on Billie Eilish' "Bad Guy" but the sub bass rumble below the beat of "Love me or Hate me" by Lady Sovereign just isn't there at all. The 03's bass is less consistent though - the standup bass on the intro to "There She Goes" by Babyshambles is all over the place on level and timbre yet on the 01 it is bang on.
It's not all good news for the 01 in the bass department though - aside from the lacking sub-bass, it can also get a little bit confused when rendering bass drum and bass guitar together.
Mids again are a bit more even on the 01 than the 03. On the 03 Fat Mike's vocals get lost on a lot of NoFx tracks, yet on the 01 they are clear as day. The 03 is a bit thicker and meatier but the 01 is more detailed.
Treble for me is where the 01 wins over the 03. There is more treble without it ever sounding unnecessarily sibilant (Pete Doherty's vocals often have a touch of sibilance, I tend to want to hear a little but not to have it at an uncomfortable level). Cymbals are more prominent without becoming too splashy or fake sounding.
The soundstage is bigger in all directions with the 03. It is more accurate with the 01.
Timbre is a slight win for the 03, particularly with guitars and drums.
Overall presentation is a bit thicker and more powerful with the 03 and a bit more delicate with the 01. The best way I can describe it is the difference between floorstanding speakers and standmounts.


----------



## Jmop

Tonymac136 said:


> They actually sound quite different.
> 
> The BL03 has more bass. The 01 has no difficulty rendering the lows on Billie Eilish' "Bad Guy" but the sub bass rumble below the beat of "Love me or Hate me" by Lady Sovereign just isn't there at all. The 03's bass is less consistent though - the standup bass on the intro to "There She Goes" by Babyshambles is all over the place on level and timbre yet on the 01 it is bang on.
> It's not all good news for the 01 in the bass department though - aside from the lacking sub-bass, it can also get a little bit confused when rendering bass drum and bass guitar together.
> ...


Thanks for that, I’ll see how the 03 works out first. I also do like my bass extension, though it doesn’t take much quantity to please me.


----------



## ozziecook

Driamer, you know you are a driamer...well can you put your hand in your head, Ohh 3!
I said far out, what a day a year, a life it is!
You know, well you know you had Blon coming to you...now there's not an Oppoty I can do

Driamer, Supertramp.


----------



## FastAndClean

SciOC said:


> The build quality also feels much cheaper than the likes of the db3 or KZs...


what exactly feels cheaper in full metal body compared to plastic case with metal plate on the back?


----------



## Coyro

Tried to get the decent fit at my BL03.  It's a freaking _mission imposSEALble_ and no Tom Cruise around.
Kudos goes to Otto for the little trick with butchering some old tips.

 
It's still not perfect, but there is still some room to improve.

OOTB they sounded horrible. Just because of the lack of seal. I've tried the stock cable and you know what? It can do wonders and makes the bad fit even worse because the connector bend is located too near to the case and the earhook just wrench the iem out of the ear canal. In my case sadly "take the next size" rule doesn't work, I always use the smalls, the mediums of the same didn't get any seal at all, the bigs sometimes worked, but still worse than lengthened smalls.
I think I need to order a bunch of different tips, just to be ready in the future.


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 4, 2019)

Coyro said:


> Tried to get the decent fit at my BL03.  It's a freaking _mission imposSEALble_ and no Tom Cruise around.
> Kudos goes to Otto for the little trick with butchering some old tips.
> 
> It's still not perfect, but there is still some room to improve.
> ...



Problem is with the Blon 03s is that out of the box they are crap in a few ways. Cable, tip and 1st stage burn in and longer burn in make the difference. Out of the box I was shocked at how bad these sounded. Immediately upgraded the cable as we had been warned how bad it was. Tips take time as we all have different shaped ears. I only have one set, JVC style Silicons from Penon, that sealed well and sat deep enough. After a day something changed, sound completely changed and definitely not brain burn in. Now after constant use and good tip + quality cable they are a different beast to the first couple of days. I am not hyping but they sound fantastic. My guess is like many products in this price range Quality Control can be poor and many may get a duff set. For the lucky ones they are quite a musical experience, and listening to our music with enjoyment is the point.


----------



## snip3r77

Anyone used copper vs spc for BLON? Need to get your feedback

also, in my head fi years BLON has the best sub bass. Not sure if you can get this if you can pump 1k on a ciem or not


----------



## dharmasteve

snip3r77 said:


> Anyone used copper vs spc for BLON? Need to get your feedback
> 
> also, in my head fi years BLON has the best sub bass. Not sure if you can get this if you can pump 1k on a ciem or not



I've used an ISN Audio Copper C16 single ended, and a ISN Audio SPC S16 balanced on the Blon 03. The C16 is possibly mildly fuller and warmer, whilst the S16 seems to accentuate the separation and spaciousness. Personally I slightly favour the S16, but that is balanced and it is very subjective


----------



## SiggyFraud (Oct 4, 2019)

If anyone's looking for a cable with the specific square-qdc-type plug, that would fit the Blon 03, there's a wide selection available at the Nicehck store on Ali. They do cost more than the IEMs, though.
Just type "NX7 QDC CABLE" in the AliExpress browser.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SiggyFraud said:


> If anyone's looking for a cable with the specific square-qdc-type plug, that would fit the Blon 03, there's a wide selection available at the Nicehck store on Ali. They do cost more than the IEMs, though.
> Just type "NX7 QDC CABLE" in the AliExpress browser.


do cables that work with KZ Zs10Pro work with the blon 03?


----------



## SiggyFraud (Oct 4, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> do cables that work with KZ Zs10Pro work with the blon 03?


I'm still waiting for my Blons to arrive, so I can't put the QDC cable on it, but looking at the shape of the plug my guess is no. ZS10 Pro uses a more cylindrical plug, while the plugs on the 03 are rectangular shaped.
That's why I wrote about the cable being available at Nicehck.


----------



## kkazakov

dharmasteve said:


> I've used an ISN Audio Copper C16 single ended, and a ISN Audio SPC S16 balanced on the Blon 03. The C16 is possibly mildly fuller and warmer, whilst the S16 seems to accentuate the separation and spaciousness. Personally I slightly favour the S16, but that is balanced and it is very subjective



You're talking about cables, right? How were you able to hear such differences for separation and spaciousness? Are you a wizard or what? Never ever could not find such difference.


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 4, 2019)

kkazakov said:


> You're talking about cables, right? How were you able to hear such differences for separation and spaciousness? Are you a wizard or what? Never ever could not find such difference.



As I said it is very subjective. But if you cannot hear differences maybe others can. People have different sensitivities. As for a Wizard, go tell someone healed of a serious illness by a Shaman it's just 'Wizardry'.


----------



## kkazakov

dharmasteve said:


> As I said it is very subjective. But if you cannot hear differnces maybe others can. People have different sensitivities. As for a Wizard, go tell someone healed of a serious illness by a Shaman it's just 'Wizardry'.



It's called Placebo effect, lol. Healed by serious illness by a shaman - coincidence.

Don't want to argue, believe in whatever you want, man. If that makes you happy.


----------



## dharmasteve

kkazakov said:


> It's called Placebo effect, lol. Healed by serious illness by a shaman - coincidence.
> 
> Don't want to argue, believe in whatever you want, man. If that makes you happy.



I feel for you. We live in different worlds.


----------



## Tonymac136

I suspect the bigger difference in this particular case may be balanced Vs single ended.

I have had cases where cables make a difference - for example stock interconnects and bellwire are absolutely rubbish in a hifi system and swapping them out WILL bring an improvement. I've had the same effect in a couple of cases with IEMs where the stock cable was so bad as to render the IEM virtually unlistenable (though my Semkarch cable was definitely faulty). I'm not however convinced that I'd be able to tell the difference swapping and changing between aftermarket cables. Certainly in a hifi system I can hear the difference between a stock interconnect and a £20 one, but not a £20 and a £200 one.


----------



## RevPizzaguy (Oct 4, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> Straight out of the box mine were rubbish too. Changed cable and tip, let them burn in a few hours and definitely some magic. Hope yours open up as others have had. Good luck.


Is there an upgrade cable for the Blon that doesn't cost more than the unit itself? Have a BL-03 on the way!


----------



## dharmasteve

RevPizzaguy said:


> Is there an upgrade cable for the Blon that doesn't cost more than the unit itself? Have a BL-03 on the way!



I generically use a two pin .78mm ISN audio, balanced, S16 cable, that I swap around with different IEM's and Buds. I got it from penon. I did get a really nice 16 core cable from Nicehck though. I do like Nicehck cables and buds. It's subjective...but to me cables make a difference.


----------



## ozziecook

kkazakov said:


> It's called Placebo effect, lol. Healed by serious illness by a shaman - coincidence.
> 
> Don't want to argue, believe in whatever you want, man. If that makes you happy.


It's the belief that makes things happen, my friend.


----------



## ozziecook

dharmasteve said:


> I generically use a two pin .78mm ISN audio, balanced, S16 cable, that I swap around with different IEM's and Buds. I got it from penon. I did get a really nice 16 core cable from Nicehck though. I do like Nicehck cables and buds. It's subjective...but to me cables make a difference.


I believe they do...and lo, for me they do too.


----------



## darmanastartes

SiggyFraud said:


> If anyone's looking for a cable with the specific square-qdc-type plug, that would fit the Blon 03, there's a wide selection available at the Nicehck store on Ali. They do cost more than the IEMs, though.
> Just type "NX7 QDC CABLE" in the AliExpress browser.





RikudouGoku said:


> do cables that work with KZ Zs10Pro work with the blon 03?





SiggyFraud said:


> I'm still waiting for my Blons to arrive, so I can't put the QDC cable on it, but looking at the shape of the plug my guess is no. ZS10 Pro uses a more cylindrical plug, while the plugs on the 03 are rectangular shaped.
> That's why I wrote about the cable being available at Nicehck.





RevPizzaguy said:


> Is there an upgrade cable for the Blon that doesn't cost more than the unit itself? Have a BL-03 on the way!



Nicehck NX7-style connectors fit the Blon BL-03, but leave a little bit of plastic showing. QDC/KZ C-type connectors do not.


----------



## darmanastartes

Picture here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1794#post-15214644


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 4, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> I believe they do...and lo, for me they do too.



In meditation one can train the mind to notice the most subtle of mental and physical arisings.  Even of a sound through a cable. To notice subtle differences is not unusual. We are all different. I remember hearing a piece of music, a recording of  a young Yehudi Menuhin, of Elgar's violin concerto recorded in 1932 (I think). It made it clear how with training how astonishing our capabilities can become. It's training in noticing subtle things, like in meditation.


----------



## Tonymac136

I'm using a TRN T2 with .78 termination on my Blon. Only just got it so can't comment on sound. It fits great but leaves the plastic showing. Definitely doesn't sound any worse than the standard cable and I really don't think I'll bother swapping cables to do a comparitive. 

In other news my CCA C12 is now here. First impressions (using a phone as a source, no amp or DAC, stock cables and stock tips as on the IEM in the box) is that it's good. Less steely and horrible than the ZS10 for sure. A bit lacking in bass compared to the BL-03. Timbre is close enough to be acceptable. Loads of detail. I bought it to be different to the Blon, not better. And it seems to fulfil that task well. I definitely think it is towards the upper end of the IEMs I own.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ozziecook said:


> I believe they do...and lo, for me they do too.



I have been vocal about burn-in and cables and not believing however...




This is from U.S. National Institute of Health site.

Placebo, power of suggestion and influence is real. This is pain sufferers.  Imagine how easy it is to repeat the uttering of a reviewer that "A" sucks or "B" is awesome...and folks believe it....so it is.
And since perception is reality, it will likely suck or be awesome cuz....someone said so.  Doctors to patients. Reviewers to buyers


----------



## ozziecook

dharmasteve said:


> In meditation one can train the mind to notice the most subtle of mental and physical arisings.  Even of a sound through a cable. To notice subtle differences is not unusual. We are all different. I remember hearing a piece of music, a recording of  a young Yehudi Menuhin, of Elgar's violin concerto recorded in 1932 (I think). It made it clear how with training how astonishing our capabilities can become. It's training in noticing subtle things, like in meditation.


I often come back to the same music, the same iem, cable and all, and the sound can appear different to last time. I think mood and expectation have their role to play in influencing our senses and how we process and interpret the sounds. People can put things like this down as placebo effect, but it doesn't make it any less real...


----------



## Tonymac136

I didn't believe in burn in at all. Then one day my hitherto acceptable AKG K702 suddenly started sounding amazing. I still make no effort to burn in for a set period of time before listening or anything like that but I do try to at least get some listening in before dismissing a headphone as cack.


----------



## ozziecook

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I have been vocal about burn-in and cables and not believing however...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely. We kinda crossed messages there.


----------



## dharmasteve

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I have been vocal about burn-in and cables and not believing however...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes true, but there is more to it to that. In vipassana and mindfulness meditation we can train the mind to notice the subtlest of things. I think we are all open to suggestion at levels we cannot see...but we can also realistically train our minds in such detailed noticing in the subtlest of things. Two sides to this coin.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ozziecook said:


> Absolutely. We kinda crossed messages there.



Yes we did.

My strong belief that cables do nothing.... all but ensure they do not..in my mind.  That is no more valid than the opposite opinion. That's why i stay out of the debate.

*“And what is good, Phaedrus,
And what is not good—
Need we ask anyone to tell us these things?”*

-Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance


----------



## RevPizzaguy

Tonymac136 said:


> I'm using a TRN T2 with .78 termination on my Blon. Only just got it so can't comment on sound. It fits great but leaves the plastic showing. Definitely doesn't sound any worse than the standard cable and I really don't think I'll bother swapping cables to do a comparitive.


Interesting... So it's not any worse, but curious to hear your thoughts on if it's better or if one needs to step up to the $30-$60 cables to notice a "better" sound.


----------



## ozziecook

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Yes we did.
> 
> My strong belief that cables do nothing.... all but ensure they do not..in my mind.  That is no more valid than the opposite opinion. That's why i stay out of the debate.
> 
> ...



Nice approach.
'There is nothing either good or bad, but thinking makes it so...' (Shakespeare, Hamlet Act 2, scene 2)


----------



## Tonymac136

RevPizzaguy said:


> Interesting... So it's not any worse, but curious to hear your thoughts on if it's better or if one needs to step up to the $30-$60 cables to notice a "better" sound.



I think I've noticed a slight improvement in the treble. Seriously though spending £30 on a cable on a headphone that cost me £24 seems a bit silly. I've swapped out tips with some success (currently on Symbio MandarinEs) and swapped the cable more because of the feel and aesthetics than the sound. Its already more than I intended spending. If I had £30-60 to spend on a cable I would rather drop it on another IEM with a different sound signature entirely (KBear F1, CCA C12 are two that I have bought for that reason) or put it towards a better source or stronger amplifier. Diminishing returns certainly aren't going to allow a night and day difference by blowing that money on a cable IMO.


----------



## chinmie

ozziecook said:


> I often come back to the same music, the same iem, cable and all, and the sound can appear different to last time. I think mood and expectation have their role to play in influencing our senses and how we process and interpret the sounds. People can put things like this down as placebo effect, but it doesn't make it any less real...



listening to an IEM in my living room downstairs with no AC, and then going upstairs to my room that is cool with AC, listening to the same song sounded slightly different. 
what are the variable changes? room temperature? ambient noise? or might be that the increased comfort makes me more perceptive? 

i also tried those quantum balls an Rosenkranz stickers that my friends stick all over their DACs and earphones. 

different small pressure on the ears caused by difference of cable weight might also changes the hearing experience slightly. also different cables can result in different slight variation on the way the IEM sits in the ears.

so other than slight difference in impedance (that might or might not affect the sound), that is my reasoning of why cable change can make slight difference in sound. 

i personally would respect any person's opinion about cable change: placebo or scientifically proven, as long as they're happy. proofing them wrong is pointless and unhealthy


----------



## voicemaster

Tonymac136 said:


> Yeah, I bought my BL01 after my 03 wondering if it would sound like an 03 for less money. It doesn't, (more like a Tin T2) but in ways it is better. I went over a week listening using just the BL01.



I meant bl03 not bl01. Mistyped.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Oct 4, 2019)

voicemaster said:


> I meant bl03 not bl01. Mistyped.



I've got both. Both are great. Probably the best for their respective costs

Also -
Am I only driaming
Or is letmusicburn an eternal flame?


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Fake ones. These aren't the exact same. I garbaged mine.



Mine were genuine.


----------



## dw1narso

regarding cable, I want to chime in a bit..

I used to run a small, home made, RCA interconnect business about 18 years ago or so... for quite short period; only about a year and sold about 20 pairs. Until I run out of time due to my office work. It was started with my DIY effort to get cheap quality products. I experimented with few types of cables... RF cable, Cat5 UTP cables, magnet wire cable, Belden 89259, etc... and used Belden 89259 for my cable business. (Note: if I'm not wrong, this is the same cable used by Blue Jeans cable)

Cable material do have effect in sound... but there's really no magic here, they are all could be explained in physics... 
For example cable that is used for very high frequency (2.4GHz for example) transmission sometimes made with aluminum as the core and the copper only on the most outside surface (if you ever heard about skin effect... they really do put this into consideration for economical reason... since having all copper material would be useless for such a high frequency transmission). Now if we compare this cable with all copper cable of the same AWG size, for audio band (20Hz-20KHz)... You will easily hear the difference... 

Cable core diameter and material makes difference... for example for speaker cable... if you compared 10AWG of single core cable vs 10AWG of multi strand core.... you could hear that single core big diameter cable would sound dull. Once again, law of physics could explain it...

Different cable material of quite close characteristic say 26AWG stand, OFC, non-OFC, pure copper or silver plated copper... would not be much different (if placebo really makes us believe we can hear the difference).

BUT... There is also another thing could really make them sound different.... that is how they are terminated.... 
If let's say you have two cables, with the same termination end connector, one with good solder joint and with non-perfect solder joint (for example cold joint).. you could hear the difference... I don't need to explain why; this could be searched on the net... 

Talking about termination, different connector material and size could make the difference... but these are all actually related with how perfect the termination could be done. For example in my case... I tried cheap RCA connector which has thick metal... It was sooo difficult to get a good solder joint with it... why? because the thickness of the material absorb and spread the heat very easily... so, the result is non-prefect joint... and bad sounding... It is not as good as the same cable terminated with Neutrik Profi RCA, which is very well thought construction with thin soldering point and thus easy to make perfect solder joint. Then I tried compare Neutrik Profi with more esoteric connecter, Eichmann Bullet Plug RCA.... Perfectly terminated, both, ...no difference...

Sooo... I want to come to my point... cables... based on factors I mentioned above.... IMO... could sound different... 

(And frankly... I sometimes worry if cable that is sold too cheap, would the manufacturer made correctly or not... terminated correctly or not... )


----------



## ozziecook

Sooo... I want to come to my point... cables... based on factors I mentioned above.... IMO... could sound different...

(And frankly... I sometimes worry if cable that is sold too cheap, would the manufacturer made correctly or not... terminated correctly or not... )[/QUOTE]
So with this in mind, and your experience, what would be your cable rec? (Not that I believe it makes any difference, obviously


----------



## peter123

The cable discussion is going to get this thread closed.....

Not much to talk about really, either you believe or you don't. There's no facts showing either side right or wrong.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> i also tried those quantum balls an Rosenkranz stickers that my friends stick all over their DACs and earphones.



Say what now?

Quantum balls? Rosenkranz stickers?

I’ve never heard of those. What are they, and what are they supposed to do?


----------



## ozziecook (Oct 4, 2019)

peter123 said:


> The cable discussion is going to get this thread closed.....
> 
> Not much to talk about really, either you believe or you don't. There's no facts showing either side right or wrong.


I'm not so sure this is a discussion about cables as much as it is about belief and how we interpret and hear and what influences that. Cables just happened to be part of it.
I actually think it's far more interesting (and amusing) than some of the repetitive affirmations about certain IEMs. No offence meant to anyone here, btw. It's just nice to dice it up a little, non?


----------



## Coyro

peter123 said:


> The cable discussion is going to get this thread closed.....


There is at least one unquestionable plus of the aftermarket's cables: they are thicker and therefore tangling less.
And shinier. My precioussss...


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Say what now?
> 
> Quantum balls? Rosenkranz stickers?
> 
> I’ve never heard of those. What are they, and what are they supposed to do?



http://www.sixth-element.com/product03.asp?id=41

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/campfire-solaris.891180/page-264#post-14825730

I'll let you research and draw conclusion personally


----------



## Tonymac136

They also tend to be better built. And better fitting. Even though I'm not entirely convinced of the merits of spending too much on a cable I upgrade cables on virtually every IEM I buy. Also, if somebody recommends a cable as being so good as to totally change their life, I have the means and interest to give it a whirl even if it comes to naught. If I spent £30 on a cable at some point I would spend £300 on an IEM to put it on...


----------



## voicemaster

Wireless is the way to go!!


----------



## Tonymac136

voicemaster said:


> Wireless is the way to go!!


I like wires. You know where you are with wires. Beautiful, tangly, corroding wires. A tangled mess behind a hifi unit. A computer that would take a thief a week to unplug. A pile of IEMs irreparably tangled together in one immense glob of copper and rubber. Wires are honest. Wires are good.


----------



## dw1narso

ozziecook said:


> Sooo... I want to come to my point... cables... based on factors I mentioned above.... IMO... could sound different...
> 
> (And frankly... I sometimes worry if cable that is sold too cheap, would the manufacturer made correctly or not... terminated correctly or not... )


So with this in mind, and your experience, what would be your cable rec? (Not that I believe it makes any difference, obviously [/QUOTE]


I don't know.... 
I never bought third party cables....  maybe later if the one coming with the unit broken or unusable...


----------



## chickenmoon

The Marshall Mode EQ has a cable that gives two different sounds depending whether a bass switch is on or off, not sure what kind of passive circuitry is used there but it works nicely.

Not sure why the chinese (or anybody else for that  matter) haven't come up with such after-market cables so far or are there any???


----------



## dharmasteve

dw1narso said:


> regarding cable, I want to chime in a bit..
> 
> I used to run a small, home made, RCA interconnect business about 18 years ago or so... for quite short period; only about a year and sold about 20 pairs. Until I run out of time due to my office work. It was started with my DIY effort to get cheap quality products. I experimented with few types of cables... RF cable, Cat5 UTP cables, magnet wire cable, Belden 89259, etc... and used Belden 89259 for my cable business. (Note: if I'm not wrong, this is the same cable used by Blue Jeans cable)
> 
> ...



I do agree and all that is purely on the side and influences of the cable. Then you have got to look at the side of the person. Miriads of human differences...ears, brain, training, beliefs etc, etc.


----------



## dharmasteve

Tonymac136 said:


> I like wires. You know where you are with wires. Beautiful, tangly, corroding wires. A tangled mess behind a hifi unit. A computer that would take a thief a week to unplug. A pile of IEMs irreparably tangled together in one immense glob of copper and rubber. Wires are honest. Wires are good.



Beautiful answer. √√√√√√.


----------



## peter123

ozziecook said:


> I'm not so sure this is a discussion about cables as much as it is about belief and how we interpret and hear and what influences that. Cables just happened to be part of it.
> I actually think it's far more interesting (and amusing) than some of the repetitive affirmations about certain IEMs. No offence meant to anyone here, btw. It's just nice to dice it up a little, non?



I agree in a way but when someone starts to call things facts because they once made some cables it's very tempting to question that as it's a very disputable statement and then threads get closed


----------



## peter123

Coyro said:


> There is at least one unquestionable plus of the aftermarket's cables: they are thicker and therefore tangling less.
> And shinier. My precioussss...



Doesn't that depend on how the stock cable is made? 

Also some aftermarket cables are too thick to be used out and about imo, they're just too heavy and lack flexibility.


----------



## Coyro

peter123 said:


> Also some aftermarket cables are too thick to be used out and about imo, they're just too heavy and lack flexibility.


For sure. Every sound idea must be brought to the edge and drove to absurd. We are people, that's the way we go.


----------



## SciOC

Recabled my bl03 and burned them in for a day.  Wayyyyy better.  These are a treat.

As the box says, NEVERGIVEUP.

And as the manual further states, "the earphones are not like vases".

I actually am enjoying them without EQ/MSEB at the moment.   I'll start tinkering with them more next week.


----------



## dharmasteve

SciOC said:


> Recabled my bl03 and burned them in for a day.  Wayyyyy better.  These are a treat.
> 
> As the box says, NEVERGIVEUP.
> 
> ...



Really pleased you've got goodun. Be interesting to hear your feedback after some more burn in.


----------



## Slater

Tonymac136 said:


> I like wires. You know where you are with wires. Beautiful, tangly, corroding wires. A tangled mess behind a hifi unit. A computer that would take a thief a week to unplug. A pile of IEMs irreparably tangled together in one immense glob of copper and rubber. Wires are honest. Wires are good.


----------



## Tonymac136

Ohhhhhhh yesssssss. Keep talking, I'm almost there!


----------



## peter123

Slater said:


>



Cables, you can't live with them and you certainly can't live without them


----------



## dharmasteve

Slater said:


>



Cable porno.


----------



## SciOC

Well...  Listening back to back with the blon bl-03 and nicehck DB3, I've been unable to decide which one I like better.  Maybe the DB3 by a tiny bit...?  I don't know though.  I need more time.

Bottom line: All this stuff is great and amazing for the price versus what had been out there in years past...


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


>


LOL!...I almost got tangled on my own cables looking at those PIC's!  ...so true!


----------



## mbwilson111

I wonder what is living behind our A/V rack....


----------



## 1clearhead

SciOC said:


> Well...  Listening back to back with the blon bl-03 and nicehck DB3, I've been unable to decide which one I like better.  Maybe the DB3 by a tiny bit...?  I don't know though.  I need more time.
> 
> Bottom line: All this stuff is great and amazing for the price versus what had been out there in years past...


I've been thinking of buying a pair of DB3. Are they really that good? Do you have other earphones to compare them with?


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> I wonder what is living behind our A/V rack....



Magical things!


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> Magical things!



...and spiders.


----------



## 1clearhead

Is anyone here thinking about ordering the QKZ VK1? They look mighty interesting! Curiosity killed the cat!...But, I'm not trying to get killed! Anybody tried them yet?





...Please let me know, I'm very interested to know if they're any good.

-Clear


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 4, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> Is anyone here thinking about ordering the QKZ VK1? They look mighty interesting! Curiosity killed the cat!...But, I'm not trying to get killed! Anybody tried them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is not new.  I have had it a long time.  I remember liking it but don't remember any details.  Probably you can find some posts by others if you do a search.  I remember it did not cost much.

here is one

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-680#post-14219361


----------



## ozziecook

1clearhead said:


> I've been thinking of buying a pair of DB3. Are they really that good? Do you have other earphones to compare them with?


Be careful. If you keep going on about these Chinese IEMs you’ll get this thread shut down.


----------



## gazzington

SciOC said:


> Recabled my bl03 and burned them in for a day.  Wayyyyy better.  These are a treat.
> 
> As the box says, NEVERGIVEUP.
> 
> ...


My bl03 arrived today. I've given them a new cable and jvc spiral tips. Sounds amazing. Gob smacked at how good they are. Makes me question spending £1000s on iems


----------



## George Taylor

My GuideRay GR-I58's arrived today. Initial impressions are positive. However, I'm dealing with a cold and my hearing is not up to snuff. So I couldn't give a real impression on them if I wanted to. They sound pleasant, but my stuffy head is making them and everything else I listen to sound dull right now. Oh well, will leave them hooked up to my amp to let them settle in while I get better.


----------



## voicemaster

This song sounds good with my BLON 03


----------



## uraklechko

Hey guys,
There is a quick question. I already have Sony MH755, I'm enjoying their sound and definetely agree that they bring much more value then they should for this price. But I see there is a lot of hype on Blon BL-03. Is there anyone who compared them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tonymac136

uraklechko said:


> Hey guys,
> There is a quick question. I already have Sony MH755, I'm enjoying their sound and definetely agree that they bring much more value then they should for this price. But I see there is a lot of hype on Blon BL-03. Is there anyone who compared them? Thanks in advance.



Yeah, me. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1788#post-15210950


----------



## Tonymac136

So, aside from the CCA C12, I also received the KZ ED12 today. First impressions on this one is that I have some Starlines and a KZ patented Tangleb**tard cable. I've stolen the tips for my BL01 and the cable will go in the man drawer. I'll plug the ED12 into the geekout tomorrow but suffice to say just no. Not so far.


----------



## uraklechko

Tonymac136 said:


> Yeah, me. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1788#post-15210950


Clear and straightforward, thanks a lot. I think I should give a try to Blons


----------



## Jmop

I can hear the difference in cables but like others have said the difference is subtle. You’ll hear a bit more refinement, a touch more sparkle, a punchier kick.. To me it is noticeable enough to consider. You won’t however transform an iem into something it’s not, though some gear can be quite influential depending on the iem.


----------



## dharmasteve

voicemaster said:


> This song sounds good with my BLON 03




Never seen or heard of this band before, so very interesting. From about 4min 20ish Blon 03 does it's (usual) good stuff with guitars and violin. A lot of people like the bass on the Blon 03, but I really like the treble which it gives. It does it without that squealing a lot of IEM's give in parts of the treble.


----------



## PhonoPhi

dharmasteve said:


> In meditation one can train the mind to notice the most subtle of mental and physical arisings.  Even of a sound through a cable. To notice subtle differences is not unusual. We are all different. I remember hearing a piece of music, a recording of  a young Yehudi Menuhin, of Elgar's violin concerto recorded in 1932 (I think). It made it clear how with training how astonishing our capabilities can become. It's training in noticing subtle things, like in meditation.


Oh, learning to play violin is really hard dedicated training!
One won't be able to "meditate" into such abilities!

"Hearing the difference" between two good cables is subjective at best.
My "meditation" there is that different colours of cables matter.
The subtle differences of human perception of psychoacoustic phenomena are highly individual, right?! Let's meditate more on this!


----------



## HungryPanda

voicemaster said:


> This song sounds good with my BLON 03


Love it when different instruments are used where you least expect them


----------



## Jmop (Oct 4, 2019)

I’d agree that one doesn’t need to dabble much in the cable realm. You’ll likely hear the difference when going from different price tiers or from pure copper to pure silver for example. Aesthetics and practicality are the real goals.


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Is anyone here thinking about ordering the QKZ VK1? They look mighty interesting! Curiosity killed the cat!...But, I'm not trying to get killed! Anybody tried them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-680#post-14219361


----------



## Slater

Tonymac136 said:


> So, aside from the CCA C12, I also received the KZ ED12 today. First impressions on this one is that I have some Starlines and a KZ patented Tangleb**tard cable. I've stolen the tips for my BL01 and the cable will go in the man drawer. I'll plug the ED12 into the geekout tomorrow but suffice to say just no. Not so far.



Wow, KZ ED12 is a model that’s not mentioned too often!

I always thought it looked cool - one red and one blue shell, black face plates, and the same size shell as the ZST.

I never actually got a pair though. I remember people bashing them, so I avoided that model. I don’t remember what the primary complaint was though. I seem to remember harsh treble perhaps?


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> Love it when different instruments are used where you least expect them




When that video started with the red headed hurdy gurdy player, I recognized Patty Gurdy as one of the channels I follow on YouTube. 
Didn't realize she was in Storm Seeker.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Wow, KZ ED12 is a model that’s not mentioned too often!
> 
> I always thought it looked cool - one red and one blue shell, black face plates, and the same size shell as the ZST.
> 
> I never actually got a pair though. I remember people bashing them, so I avoided that model. I don’t remember what the primary complaint was though. I seem to remember harsh treble perhaps?



@Podster has said he has all the KZs so maybe he has the ED12?   I have an ED7 on the way... just had to do it...not sure why


----------



## Tonymac136

Slater said:


> Wow, KZ ED12 is a model that’s not mentioned too often!
> 
> I always thought it looked cool - one red and one blue shell, black face plates, and the same size shell as the ZST.
> 
> I never actually got a pair though. I remember people bashing them, so I avoided that model. I don’t remember what the primary complaint was though. I seem to remember harsh treble perhaps?



It's just totally "dead" dynamically. Like it is on mood stabilising medication. It kinda sounds ok(ish) but unspectacular. I'm going to give it a bit of a kick with hefty amplification before hating on it too badly but so far I can't say too much positive about it.


----------



## SciOC

Tonymac136 said:


> It's just totally "dead" dynamically. Like it is on mood stabilising medication. It kinda sounds ok(ish) but unspectacular. I'm going to give it a bit of a kick with hefty amplification before hating on it too badly but so far I can't say too much positive about it.


That's oddly descriptive to those of us who have been on or are on mood stabilizers...  I actually quit recently because everything was so meh.

That also could explain why I'm loving every new IEM I'm getting.


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> @Podster has said he has all the KZs so maybe he has the ED12?   I have an ED7 on the way... just had to do it...not sure why



Yeah, they could get a little sibilant but they also had gobs of bass. My baby boy got those when he was 14.  They may still be somewhere in the house but not about to try and find them since he’s had them. I always called mine the ED One Two


----------



## Tonymac136

Podster said:


> Yeah, they could get a little sibilant but they also had gobs of bass. My baby boy got those when he was 14.  They may still be somewhere in the house but not about to try and find them since he’s had them. I always called mine the ED One Two



Oh I might give burning mine in a go then. All I have done with mine is plug them in to my phone (I know but it is the one device that is always with me...) with no amp or DAC and run a couple of my usual test tunes through them. What I was hearing sounded a bit like music but it didn't feel like anything. It was surreal.


----------



## RevPizzaguy

uraklechko said:


> Clear and straightforward, thanks a lot. I think I should give a try to Blons


I've got an MH755 in hand and a Blon on the way, so I'll post soon I hope!


----------



## Jmop

Those Sonys measure like a boss but I’ve come to dislike amped up sub bass relative to mid bass. It just drowns the midrange.


----------



## zachmal (Oct 5, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Be careful. If you keep going on about these Chinese IEMs you’ll get this thread shut down.



well, they certainly need more different reviews and opinions instead of recommendations and mentions - it feels like it  

the more independent reviews the better - for now I only saw one on the head-fi Reviews tab: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-db3.23966/reviews *shrug*

already pretty promising but feels quite overhyped - like at the storm before the calm of reason and clarity sets in (cognitive dissonance and sugarcoating also takes some time before it settles down) 

On-Topic:

so the "Shuoer Tape" are magneto-static instead of electro-static drivers ?

new tech and new hybrid combinations almost popping up on a daily, weekly or monthly basis !

chi-fi doesn't ceaze to amaze !


----------



## snip3r77

voicemaster said:


> This song sounds good with my BLON 03




I think the blon will be the IEM for the Year.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Slater said:


> Mine were genuine.


I personally think they are good quality fakes. Mine didn't stretch like a normal KZ eartip. They also bounced like basketballs.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-680#post-14219361


Very much appreciated, Slater! ...too big of a risk to buy!


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> It is not new.  I have had it a long time.  I remember liking it but don't remember any details.  Probably you can find some posts by others if you do a search.  I remember it did not cost much.
> 
> here is one
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-680#post-14219361


Thanks!...I didn't know they were around that long!  ...I think I'm getting too old to catch up with everyone else here!


----------



## 1clearhead

ozziecook said:


> Be careful. If you keep going on about these Chinese IEMs you’ll get this thread shut down.


LOL!...You got to be more specific, because this is a Chinese thread! It was only a question, which will not necessarily close the thread.
Now, if they're banned? Then, that's another story, which I was probably the last one to know...


----------



## DBaldock9

zachmal said:


> well, they certainly need more different reviews and opinions instead of recommendations and mentions - it feels like it
> 
> the more independent reviews the better - for now I only saw one on the head-fi Reviews tab: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-db3.23966/reviews *shrug*
> 
> ...



Probably like a small version of the planar magnetic quasi ribbon technology, as described here - https://www.magnepan.com/magneplanar_technology


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> Is anyone here thinking about ordering the QKZ VK1? They look mighty interesting! Curiosity killed the cat!...But, I'm not trying to get killed! Anybody tried them yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've also had my pair for over a year now. Just like @mbwilson111 I also remember liking them and using them for workouts but then probably the next thing arrived and they went in the drawer.

I'm in Sweden right now but will be back home early next week and can dig them out if you're interested.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've also had my pair for over a year now. Just like @mbwilson111 I also remember liking them and using them for workouts but then probably the next thing arrived and they went in the drawer.
> 
> I'm in Sweden right now but will be back home early next week and can dig them out if you're interested.


Thanks, peter123. 
I had no idea these were out for more than a year. That shows me that even though I've been in China for many years now, I've probably overlooked more than fifty percent of earphones that I have yet to even know the model or even yet listen to. ...China is a very big country!

-Clear


----------



## snip3r77 (Oct 6, 2019)

just wanted to share my findings regarding blon 03.

the cables are functionally ok, I prefer those that are flexible ( not the stiff type ).
If you wanna upgrade, you should try SPC if you prefer more brightness else pure copper.

key thing is the fit. I'm blessed that I have JVC Spiral Dots sized M/L and L in my stash.
M/L is the right fit for me but L is oversized . For Blon's case, I need to use size L and with this the isolation is top notch.
Those that mentioned that it doesn't isolate well hmm.. this might be secret that you may have missed or maybe this config just fits my ear canal.

I went through my ear tips stash . those from my chifis , double flanged and even foam tips. all nada.
oversized JVC Spiral Dots are stars aligned with the BLON.

Peace!


----------



## LoneRanger (Oct 6, 2019)

BGVP DMG or IKKO OH10 - what would you consider to be the better performer of the two?


----------



## audio123

My take on the Dunu DK-3001 Pro. A worthy successor to the DK-3001. Enjoy & Happy listening, as always!


----------



## CactusPete23

audio123 said:


> My take on the Dunu DK-3001 Pro. A worthy successor to the DK-3001. Enjoy & Happy listening, as always!


THIS IS A DUPLICATE POST IN ANOTHER THREAD !!!


----------



## AudioNoob

I recently got the Audiosense T180 and I must say they are really well built and are even-keeled performers at their price range. Sure, the BA is not going to dip low into the sub, and the dampener takes out a bit of the sparkle, but there aren't many neutrals at this price range. While they are plastic, the molding is a lot more precise than other iems and has details like an etched serial numbers on the bores and molded internals/pedestals that should provide consistency with the Knowles armatures. If there was a damper with less than 330ohms I would give that a shot.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 6, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> Is anyone here thinking about ordering the QKZ VK1? They look mighty interesting! Curiosity killed the cat!...But, I'm not trying to get killed! Anybody tried them yet?





peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've also had my pair for over a year now. Just like @mbwilson111 I also remember liking them and using them for workouts but then probably the next thing arrived and they went in the drawer.
> 
> I'm in Sweden right now but will be back home early next week and can dig them out if you're interested.



Because Clear mentioned the QKZ VK1 that I remember liking when I got it a year and a half ago,  I got it out of its case yesterday and put a new cable on it.  

I had a pretty cable lying around that I had bought but had not yet decided what to use it on.  I also changed the tips.  I was using Auvios but I like these wide bore translucent white ones better on it.  It has been sounding really nice to me and I will let it continue to burn in at my desk in between listening.

Here is a photo.  It fits me very comfortably.  Great seal with the tips and the shell body lies flush in my ear... very secure.


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> Because Clear mentioned the QKZ VK1 that I remember liking when I got it a year and a half ago,  I got it out of its case yesterday and put a new cable on it.
> 
> I had a pretty cable lying around that I had bought but had not yet decided what to use it on.  I also changed the tips.  I was using Auvios but I like these wide bore translucent white ones better on it.  It has been sounding really nice to me and I will let it continue to burn in at my desk in between listening.
> 
> Here is a photo.  It fits me very comfortably.  Great seal with the tips and the shell body lies flush in my ear... very secure.



Those seems very Patriotic and unlike our current Administration quite Transparent


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> Because Clear mentioned the QKZ VK1 that I remember liking when I got it a year and a half ago,  I got it out of its case yesterday and put a new cable on it.
> 
> I had a pretty cable lying around that I had bought but had not yet decided what to use it on.  I also changed the tips.  I was using Auvios but I like these wide bore translucent white ones better on it.  It has been sounding really nice to me and I will let it continue to burn in at my desk in between listening.
> 
> Here is a photo.  It fits me very comfortably.  Great seal with the tips and the shell body lies flush in my ear... very secure.


Nice! ...Thanks for the PIC!


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 6, 2019)

LoneRanger said:


> BGVP DMG or IKKO OH10 - what would you consider to be the better performer of the two?


NiceHCK M6...same as DMGs but $80.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

SciOC said:


> Recabled my bl03 and burned them in for a day.  Wayyyyy better.  These are a treat.
> 
> As the box says, NEVERGIVEUP.
> 
> ...



OPPTY knocks more than once and DRIAMS really do come true.
I almost threw the box away yesterday but....I kinda think there is a coded message in there so  will keep it


----------



## redrol

bahahaha


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Otto Motor said:


> NiceHCK M6...same as DMGs but $80. Ikkos have a screamy upper midrange.



I think I'll pass. Thanks.
I usually get stuff that is popular sent to me but this was notably left out more than once....(conspiracy theory)


----------



## Jmop

Ikko OH1 was pretty darn good but the bass felt a bit separated from the rest. Wonder if the OH10 is better in that respect. Love the build on those.


----------



## Slater

LoneRanger said:


> BGVP DMG or IKKO OH10 - what would you consider to be the better performer of the two?





Otto Motor said:


> NiceHCK M6...same as DMGs but $80. Ikkos have a screamy upper midrange.



If you do get the DMG, you’re going to want to strongly consider also getting the 3rd party nozzle filter for it. It’s only a couple of bucks, but makes a world of difference over the stock nozzle filters.

I’m not sure if the same thing applies to the NiceHCK M6 or not...


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I’m not sure if the same thing applies to the NiceHCK M6 or not...



Yes, it does!

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32948536073.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.66334c4dmaB28W


----------



## Otto Motor

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I think I'll pass. Thanks.
> I usually get stuff that is popular sent to me but this was notably left out more than once....(conspiracy theory)


Stop...I don't know the OH10...I was referring to the OH1...my bad.


----------



## DynamicEars (Oct 7, 2019)

@Hawaiibadboy just received his TinHifi T4



OMG.. Really this mid 2019 is the best chifi season ever


*edit : they called TinHifi now instead of Tin Audio, forgot bout that


----------



## Nimweth

DynamicEars said:


> @Hawaiibadboy just received his TinHifi T4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's inside? 2xDD? 1DD+1BA?


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> What's inside? 2xDD? 1DD+1BA?



It's a DD but this is based on google translation of their twitter site: https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1169995325546754053
Not sure how many DD though.


----------



## DynamicEars

Nimweth said:


> What's inside? 2xDD? 1DD+1BA?



Not sure how many DD, no further information yet currently


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Oct 7, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> just wanted to share my findings regarding blon 03.
> 
> key thing is the fit. I'm blessed that I have JVC Spiral Dots sized M/L and L in my stash.
> M/L is the right fit for me but L is oversized . For Blon's case, I need to use size L and with this the isolation is top notch.
> ...


I don't know about you but your comments are still pushing the stereotype that the Blon 03 don't fit well still.

Or, do you need the JVC's for isolation alone?

It sounds like they need to rework this iem to make it good for everyone, without the need for different eartips.


----------



## RikudouGoku

That faceplate on the tin hifi t4 looks like the turbines of airplanes, I wonder if they spin too


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I don't know about you but your comments are still pushing the stereotype that the Blon 03 don't fit well still.
> 
> Or, do you need the JVC's for isolation alone?
> 
> It sounds like they need to rework this iem to make it good for everyone, without the need for different eartips.



That would be impossible with any iem.  Everyone has different ear anatomy.      

If you are annoyed by having to try different tips maybe you should try earbuds..... but then you would still have to decide if a certain model is better with foams, no foams, double foams, donut foams, donut foams on top of regular foams....Plus the foams are available in different colors 

...and then there are headphones with the endless talk of what pads are best.  

This is Headfi.


----------



## Coyro

A couple of days with BL03 in my ears, I find the seal that suits me most, and I start to really appreciate those ones.
I don't find them especially bassy by quantity but I love the sub-bass quality: it's not rumbling, it's not roaring, it's not boomy - it simply _exists_. You just feel an extension of the main bass into the depth and the presence of _something _there. Nice.
Perhaps if I need to find one single adjective to characterize the sound - I'll choose "coherent".


----------



## nxnje

mbwilson111 said:


> That would be impossible with any iem.  Everyone has different ear anatomy.
> 
> If you are annoyed by having to try different tips maybe you should try earbuds..... but then you would still have to decide if a certain model is better with foams, no foams, double foams, donut foams, donut foams on top of regular foams....Plus the foams are available in different colors
> 
> ...


I think the Blon BL-03 are a mixed bag, but not worse than the EP10. 
In any case, the short nozzle is a little problem in both. They seriously need MUCH tip rolling and you need many different types of tips in order to try everything  and figure out one that suits well.


----------



## chinmie

i might be the lucky small percentage that have no problem with fitting and the cable 
i do however agree that using a spacer to make the eartips more forward makes the fitting better.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Only about a month away from 11/11. What is your shopping list? For me I am waiting for the updated tanchjim oxygen and the fearless audio sub 100 usd dd and hope they will be in time for the sale.
Otherwise the peacockaudio P1 is on my list.


----------



## snip3r77

Hawaiibadboy said:


> OPPTY knocks more than once and DRIAMS really do come true.
> I almost threw the box away yesterday but....I kinda think there is a coded message in there so  will keep it



Is there a chance that these gangsta are the backers for this OPP.ty brand?


----------



## snip3r77 (Oct 7, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I don't know about you but your comments are still pushing the stereotype that the Blon 03 don't fit well still.
> 
> Or, do you need the JVC's for isolation alone?
> 
> It sounds like they need to rework this iem to make it good for everyone, without the need for different eartips.



yes I can't find any tips that fit me EXCEPT the JVC Spirals but everyone's ear is different.
A friend got it and he was able to fit with stocked tips.


----------



## snip3r77 (Oct 7, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> just wanted to share my findings regarding blon 03.
> 
> the cables are functionally ok, I prefer those that are flexible ( not the stiff type ).
> If you wanna upgrade, you should try SPC if you prefer more brightness else pure copper.
> ...



Another update, my Tiger TRN cable came and combo-ed with the Blon.
I think it helped to improve the highs a tad ( which I like ) while maintaining the bass


----------



## mbwilson111

snip3r77 said:


> Another update, my Tiger TRN cable came and combo-ed with the Blon.
> I think it helped to improve the highs a tad ( which I like ) while maintaining the bass



Please share a photo of how they look together.


----------



## snip3r77

mbwilson111 said:


> Please share a photo of how they look together.



Not good with pictures like those reviewers.


----------



## Coyro

I paired those with the black'n'silver spc.


----------



## ozziecook

Coyro said:


> I paired those with the black'n'silver spc.


Those 2 pin attachments seem to cover the plastic...? Just how well do they do that and which cable is it?
Thanks


----------



## Coyro

ozziecook said:


> Those 2 pin attachments seem to cover the plastic...?


No, it's just the angle on the photo is not good enough. The cable is the same as https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32945443691.html, so the transparent part of the plastic on earpieces is not covered at all.


----------



## RevPizzaguy

Ok, so here's a question... I know these have been out for a couple years now, but Drop just put the Echobox Finder X1's for $22 USD. Opinions at that price? At the original $200, or even the later discounted price around $100, were these decent? At $22 vs some of the other chifi models under $50, how do they hold up?

https://drop.com/buy/echobox-audio-finder-x1-iems

I have the Blon BL-03's on the way and been messing around with the Sony MH755's. I'm not a basshead and enjoy sparkle and detail, but don't want my eardrums to feel like they are getting stabbed. Balance is nice...


----------



## mbwilson111

snip3r77 said:


> Not good with pictures like those reviewers.




Your photo is fine.  It shows me exactly what I wanted to see and that is how the connections look.  Thank you.


----------



## Ynot1 (Oct 7, 2019)

RevPizzaguy said:


> Ok, so here's a question... I know these have been out for a couple years now, but Drop just put the Echobox Finder X1's for $22 USD. Opinions at that price? At the original $200, or even the later discounted price around $100, were these decent? At $22 vs some of the other chifi models under $50, how do they hold up?
> 
> https://drop.com/buy/echobox-audio-finder-x1-iems
> 
> I have the Blon BL-03's on the way and been messing around with the Sony MH755's. I'm not a basshead and enjoy sparkle and detail, but don't want my eardrums to feel like they are getting stabbed. Balance is nice...



Amazon is $3 more for just their return policy and fast delivery.

But I'm debating my all time great KZ ES3 may get overthroned by a lot of the under the $30 recent flavors of the month, be it Tin T4 is only half and half.
****, VE BIE, Blon Bl-03, so on and so on... Shuoer Tape etc.. and etc...

I'm closing my ears to reality and sticking with the ES3.


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 7, 2019)

*Why So Cheap?* *The Story of Chi-Fi Earphones!*

We investigate the motivation behind cheap earphones from China in a three-part series and shamelessly uncover the truth behind this ever growing business. You'll get spectacular insights like never before right down to the cost break-down of these.

A must-read for everyone with ears!



Spoiler: PART 1


----------



## igor0203

Have anyone tried balanced cables with Blon BL-03? If so, which one you'd recommend?


----------



## mbwilson111

igor0203 said:


> Have anyone tried balanced cables with Blon BL-03? If so, which one you'd recommend?



I would love to try a balanced cable with my Blon if only there would be one with the proper type of connector.  Until then I will stick with the stock cable.  It is annoying that there are no other choices.


----------



## FastAndClean (Oct 7, 2019)

igor0203 said:


> Have anyone tried balanced cables with Blon BL-03? If so, which one you'd recommend?


mine is balanced


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 7, 2019)

Igor 
I use a ISN Audio S16 balanced cable with a FiiO M9. It's a straight .78mm two pin and it fits directly edge to edge.  It sounds good. I have also used a ISN C16 single ended 3.5mm cable.  I prefer the balanced S16 as there is more power available and it sounds more spacious to me.


----------



## Ziggomatic

It looks like the BL-03 might work pretty well cable down... Is that true or nah?


----------



## Light - Man

RevPizzaguy said:


> Ok, so here's a question... I know these have been out for a couple years now, but Drop just put the *Echobox Finder X1*'s for $22 USD. Opinions at that price? At the original $200, or even the later discounted price around $100, were these decent? At $22 vs some of the other chifi models under $50, how do they hold up?
> 
> https://drop.com/buy/echobox-audio-finder-x1-iems
> 
> I have the Blon BL-03's on the way and been messing around with the Sony MH755's. I'm not a basshead and enjoy sparkle and detail, but don't want my eardrums to feel like they are getting stabbed. Balance is nice...



I got the Echobox Finder X1 recently and I would not recommend it even for $10. The sound can be metallic and can verge on sibilant. It also lacks basic bass to me.

My wife and I had difficulties getting it to stay in our ears, even using foam tips.

A definite no from me!


----------



## zr0dfx

Anyone thought about using a dremel on those connections to round them off so a type c kz connector would fit?


----------



## Makahl

Ziggomatic said:


> It looks like the BL-03 might work pretty well cable down... Is that true or nah?



I did try it and at least with a cable with a straight connector, without any kind of ear mold/hook, and a longer tip such as MH755 tips it works well. The "raindrop" shell leaks a bit towards outside, but not too much.



Spoiler







Personally, I still prefer the standard fit.


----------



## AudioNoob

Ok just took the dampeners out of the t180, they are quite fine, I would say less hot than the etymotic studio line so I don't know what the whole ordeal was unless they changed drivers. I would say that they are on the warm side of single bas, kind of . Especially with the included tips that attenuate a bit with their narrower bores, these are quite the performers at this price.

I also just got the B40 from Nicehck, I think those are much nicer than the VE monks for a first earbud recommendation, coming with multiple pads and an easier fit.

Lastly, I got a mmcx mh755 from @Slater. I see what the deal is about, it is ridiculuous to get this for $5 (sans-recable)! A little bit of eq to tame the bass and they are awesome. Thanks to their easy, non-fussy fit I think they would make excellent entry earphones where newcomers purchase a pair and describe what direction they want to go from there.


----------



## igor0203

dharmasteve said:


> Igor
> I use a ISN Audio S16 balanced cable with a FiiO M9. It's a straight .78mm two pin and it fits directly edge to edge.  It sounds good. I have also used a ISN C16 single ended 3.5mm cable.  I prefer the balanced S16 as there is more power available and it sounds more spacious to me.



Thank you for the recommendation but I think I won't spend 50$ for a 30$ iem just to get a balanced cable.
I found some on ali... This should work, right?
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FodmxTok


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

So how durable are these CHI-FI IEMs anyway? 

The other day, I dropped my CNT-1 onto a wood floor from a height of about 3 feet. Didn't see any damage, no cracking of the housing. I think it sounds the same. But I'm not sure how I would test for damage.


----------



## SciOC (Oct 7, 2019)

igor0203 said:


> Thank you for the recommendation but I think I won't spend 50$ for a 30$ iem just to get a balanced cable.
> I found some on ali... This should work, right?
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FodmxTok


Yes.  Just make sure you order the right size.  When you add it to cart you need to make sure it says .78mm and whatever your output Jack is (2.5/3.5/4.4mm).


----------



## Broquen

ShakeThoseCans said:


> So how durable are these CHI-FI IEMs anyway?
> 
> The other day, I dropped my CNT-1 onto a wood floor from a height of about 3 feet. Didn't see any damage, no cracking of the housing. I think it sounds the same. But I'm not sure how I would test for damage.



I think that chi-fi is like all... There are brands that manufacture very durable and reliable products and others that not.
On the other hand, chi-fi is cheap, so at certain price ranges don't expect miracles. My personal experience is pretty good with some shadows like KBEAR F1 and their driver variety or the mmcx connectors used on ****. There're (or there were) TRN cables with cores not connected... Anyway, if you don't notice sound changes these days, it should be ok.


----------



## trivium911 (Oct 7, 2019)

I had a pair of knockoff Shure SE846's with 5 BA knowles drivers in each earpiece. I've had them for the past four years, i even upgraded to a balanced cable and i ended up leaving them on the plane during my last trip. Looks like they are gone for good.

 Needless to say i've been using my KZ ZST which is my workout headphones...they are just not cutting it though. Does anyone have any recommendations? My favorite over ears are the NAD HP50 and the Hifiman 400i, i was looking at the Tin Hifi P1 for $170 and they look promising. They look like they would compliment my 400i's....any thoughts?

There were a few others that i saw were intersting

**** T500
**** H5
Kinera idun

any thoughts?


----------



## mochill

trivium911 said:


> I had a pair of knockoff Shure SE846's with 5 BA knowles drivers in each earpiece. I've had them for the past four years, i even upgraded to a balanced cable and i ended up leaving them on the plane during my last trip. Looks like they are gone for good.
> 
> Needless to say i've been using my KZ ZST which is my workout headphones...they are just not cutting it though. Does anyone have any recommendations? My favorite over ears are the NAD HP50 and the Hifiman 400i, i was looking at the Tin Hifi P1 for $170 and they look promising. They look like they would compliment my 400i's....any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Audiosense T800


----------



## trivium911

mochill said:


> Audiosense T800


its out of my price range unfortunately. I can justify over the ear purchases easier to the wife than IEMS, lol.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

ShakeThoseCans said:


> So how durable are these CHI-FI IEMs anyway?
> 
> The other day, I dropped my CNT-1 onto a wood floor from a height of about 3 feet. Didn't see any damage, no cracking of the housing. I think it sounds the same. But I'm not sure how I would test for damage.




Hard to tell. I have actually never broken a pair of anything(earbuds,earphones, headphones)in over 30 years of using them.

I have used my CNT for almost a year and have dropped them numerous times as they are quite slippery. I have also swung them around my head like a slingshot and fought off gargoyls and goblins with them. They have been subjected to copious amounts of sweat and left in a hot cab in direct sun for hours. Zero problems whatsoever.

@ozziecook goes to grab his to play with filters, flips on the light switch and his explode in half LOL.


----------



## Slater

trivium911 said:


> its out of my price range unfortunately. I can justify over the ear purchases easier to the wife than IEMS, lol.



Maybe it will be on sale during 11.11.


----------



## SiggyFraud

My Blons arrived today. So far the large T200 foams seem to be the best option tip-wise. When it comes to the cable, I wanted to maintain the secure fit that the stock one provides, but I wasn't particularly happy with the earhooks, so I took off the first layer of preformed plastic guides (there are two, much like with stock and silver upgrade TRN cables). Result - the cable is thinner, much less rigid, and doesn't pull the IEMs out of my ears.


----------



## Slater

SiggyFraud said:


> My Blons arrived today. So far the large T200 foams seem to be the best option tip-wise. When it comes to the cable, I wanted to maintain the secure fit that the stock one provides, but I wasn't particularly happy with the earhooks, so I took off the first layer of preformed plastic guides (there are two, much like with stock and silver upgrade TRN cables). Result - the cable is thinner, much less rigid, and doesn't pull the IEMs out of my ears.



I’m not sure why some companies add a double layer of ear guide. It just makes it unnecessarily thick and stiff.

I always remove the extra layer on cables with 2 layers (like you did). Heck, depending on the specific cable, I often remove all layers of the ear guide and have none at all.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Slater said:


> I’m not sure why some companies add a double layer of ear guide. It just makes it unnecessarily thick and stiff.
> 
> I always remove the extra layer on cables with 2 layers (like you did). Heck, depending on the specific cable, I often remove all layers of the ear guide and have none at all.


That's what I wanted to do at first - get rid of both, but I found that removing just one layer increases the comfort sufficiently for me.


----------



## lgcubana

Slater said:


> I’m not sure why some companies add a double layer of ear guide. It just makes it unnecessarily thick and stiff.
> 
> I always remove the extra layer on cables with 2 layers (like you did). Heck, depending on the specific cable, I often remove all layers of the ear guide and have none at all.


Have you ever tested the continuity/resistance of Blon BL-03 stock cable ?

While I don't normally buy aftermarket cables to change the sound signature. In my case a TRN 16 core helped to clean up what I perceived to be background static, at elevated levels of volume, on the Blons.


----------



## Slater

lgcubana said:


> Have you ever tested the continuity/resistance of Blon BL-03 stock cable ?
> 
> While I don't normally buy aftermarket cables to change the sound signature. In my case a TRN 16 core helped to clean up what I perceived to be background static, at elevated levels of volume, on the Blons.



My Blons have not arrived yet, so no I haven’t measured the cable yet 

I will as soon as they arrive


----------



## snip3r77

SiggyFraud said:


> My Blons arrived today. So far the large T200 foams seem to be the best option tip-wise. When it comes to the cable, I wanted to maintain the secure fit that the stock one provides, but I wasn't particularly happy with the earhooks, so I took off the first layer of preformed plastic guides (there are two, much like with stock and silver upgrade TRN cables). Result - the cable is thinner, much less rigid, and doesn't pull the IEMs out of my ears.


Any guide to remove it easily? I’m afraid of damaging it


----------



## archdawg

lgcubana said:


> Have you ever tested the continuity/resistance of Blon BL-03 stock cable ?
> 
> While I don't normally buy aftermarket cables to change the sound signature. In my case a TRN 16 core helped to clean up what I perceived to be background static, at elevated levels of volume, on the Blons.


After I bought the first of the 16 core TRN cables (silver-grey/2.5mm balanced/MMCX), measured each phase (avg. 0.10 Ohm ±~5%) and tried it on some of my IEMs I bought 5 more - balanced and unbalanced - MMCX/0.75/0.78 - and couldn't be happier, especially on my IMR Z1 - they're much more flexible and visually pleasing (IMO) than the springy black stock cables the Zeniths came with but I rather don't mention the effects on the sound here, lol. Anyway, I already ordered some plain copper versions of the same cable and can't wait to try them out.


----------



## trivium911

Is there anything wrong with the the Kinera idun? I've seen some people compare it to the fiio fh5 which is double the price.


----------



## chinmie

snip3r77 said:


> Any guide to remove it easily? I’m afraid of damaging it



use a small and really pointy scissors


----------



## Khan SW

zr0dfx said:


> Anyone thought about using a dremel on those connections to round them off so a type c kz connector would fit?



Actually the connector looks more like they used is a 2 pin .78mm with a NX7 housing. Similar to the QDC connector but differs in that the QDC is .75mm pins and the housing is rounded whereas the NX7 is more rectangular with .78mm pins

Only difference I can tell between the two is the NX7 housing has extended pins like a regular 2 pin .78mm straight connector whereas the blon-03's connector has the pins recessed in the housing for a snug fit.

Here is what the nx7 housing looks like:


----------



## tgx78 (Oct 7, 2019)

My blon BL-03 just came in. Didn't even bothered with stock tips/cable. Sounds pretty amazing right off the bat with symbio peel medium.

Timbre is pretty spot on as people mentioned. As a classical music lover, this set is going to get lots of listening time.


----------



## skaktuss

Measured Blon stock cable. GND is a bit lower, but both L+ and R+ are like this.


----------



## ozziecook

BadReligionPunk said:


> Hard to tell. I have actually never broken a pair of anything(earbuds,earphones, headphones)in over 30 years of using them.
> 
> 
> 
> @ozziecook goes to grab his to play with filters, flips on the light switch and his explode in half LOL.


The CNTs. Indeed they did. The left one snapped in half without me doing anything other than placing them in my ear, as it goes. I sent them to a friend to fix - who had the appropriate glue - and he fixed them, tested them and the other fell apart in the same way. So evidently there's some QC issues. Not major, but some gluing that hadn't been properly checked.
Anyone else had this?


----------



## baskingshark

ozziecook said:


> The CNTs. Indeed they did. The left one snapped in half without me doing anything other than placing them in my ear, as it goes. I sent them to a friend to fix - who had the appropriate glue - and he fixed them, tested them and the other fell apart in the same way. So evidently there's some QC issues. Not major, but some gluing that hadn't been properly checked.
> Anyone else had this?



I didn't have the shell crack open like you did, but my CNT1 right shell has driver flex and an extremely tight MMCX connector. Strangely the left shell has no driver flex and removing cables on the left side is easy.
But otherwise the sound quality is not too bad for a single DD and I would have been using it more if not for the arrival of the BLON.


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> The CNTs. Indeed they did. The left one snapped in half without me doing anything other than placing them in my ear, as it goes. I sent them to a friend to fix - who had the appropriate glue - and he fixed them, tested them and the other fell apart in the same way. So evidently there's some QC issues. Not major, but some gluing that hadn't been properly checked.
> Anyone else had this?



Surely yours cannot be the only one in the whole world with this problem..unless someone was having a bad day when he glued yours.  Maybe the tube of glue that he was using was almost gone and he thought he could manage to do just one more...

BTW, that E8000 glue that is used for this type of thing can come in handy for other things too.   The plastic wall plate on one of our light switches cracked, spit and fell off.    The E8000 has fixed it.


----------



## SiggyFraud

snip3r77 said:


> Any guide to remove it easily? I’m afraid of damaging it





chinmie said:


> use a small and really pointy scissors


I used a Swiss army knife, but the scissors will work just fine. Just put the tip of the blade underneath the plastic sleeve and gently push it in (be careful not to cut the cables). When you cut through the plastic, grab the sleeve with your fingernails or tweezers and pull it down as if you're peeling a banana. And you're done!


----------



## CactusPete23

snip3r77 said:


> Any guide to remove it easily? I’m afraid of damaging it


I use a sharp, small, thin knife blase, with the edge of the blade pointing away from the cable.  Kind of catch under the sleeve, then slide upwards.  Since the dull back of the knife is against the cable, of risk of damage.  A Paring Knife, or a Pocket Knife can do this.  Blade should have a sharp point at the tip to work best.  Need to be sharpened well at the tip, so that the edge can cut the sleeve easily by sliding.  A common razor blade has 90 degree tip add won't work. An "Box cutter" replacement blade would work, as it has 30 or 45 Degree pointed tip.   Just be very careful to not cut yourself if using a razor sharp box cutter.  Reading glasses (Even for younger folks) and good lighting makes doing this a lot easier


----------



## snip3r77

skaktuss said:


> Measured Blon stock cable. GND is a bit lower, but both L+ and R+ are like this.


Means it’s good? Low resistance ?


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Oct 8, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> Means it’s good? Low resistance ?


Just avg to below avg for oem cables.  Means it's close to 1 ohm.

Cables that are low resistance are usually below 0.1, but they can cost quite a bit,  and might/may not make a difference in sound.


----------



## FastAndClean

i have 3 pairs of Blon BL03, two brown pairs from AK store and one silver from the banned store, the two brown units sound the same (warm kind of a L shaped response), the silver pair sound different, it has less upper bass and more treble, the tuning is more clean and refined, less musical but cleaner, i am waiting for second silver pair from the banned store to confirm that they are re tuned or that is a earlier batch and the brown pairs that i have are the ones with the final tuning


----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


> i have 3 pairs of Blon BL03, two brown pairs from AK store and one silver from the banned store, the two brown units sound the same (warm kind of a L shaped response), the silver pair sound different, it has less upper bass and more treble, the tuning is more clean and refined, less musical but cleaner, i am waiting for second silver pair from the banned store to confirm that they are re tuned or that is a earlier batch and the brown pairs that i have are the ones with the final tuning



Oxygen driver are finished, they change with MH755 driver


----------



## mbwilson111

DynamicEars said:


> Oxygen driver are finished, they change with MH755 driver



Is this a guess or are you stating a fact?


----------



## DynamicEars

mbwilson111 said:


> Is this a guess or are you stating a fact?



sorry I was joking mam


----------



## JitaKyoei

What is the state of chifi in terms of isolation?  Any models really stand out?


----------



## AudioNoob

Does anyone have the Xiaomi Fresh or the Ceramic Dynamic(that look like apple pods)? I want to see if the inline mics have crosstalk. I have yet to find a single earphone of the aliexpress variety that is not recording everything going to the earphones (which degrades call quality by quite a bit). Simple test is to play a song and make a recording with an app that doesn't pause music while recording. If you have a computer you can also see your monitor levels. I'm looking for a donor cable if anybody else has ideas


----------



## silverfishla

My BL-03 with the CCA upgrade cable.
Take a jewelers file and round off the edges of the BL-03 plug.  Fits nice and snug.


----------



## Slater

silverfishla said:


> My BL-03 with the CCA upgrade cable.
> Take a jewelers file and round off the edges of the BL-03 plug.  Fits nice and snug.



That's my plan, as soon as mine arrive. It also helps that I'm a master bench jeweler, so I have access to all of the necessary jeweler's files lol


----------



## Viajero

DynamicEars said:


> @Hawaiibadboy just received his TinHifi T4
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does anyone know when the Tin HiFi T4 will be released?


----------



## vaguely

Looking into the Shozy 1.1 for my brother as birthday gift, anyone heard them yet or recommend something else in similar price range instead?


----------



## vaguely

Slater said:


> That's my plan, as soon as mine arrive. It also helps that I'm a master bench jeweler, so I have access to all of the necessary jeweler's files lol


Those look super clean, the orange looks like a perfect combo for some reason


----------



## DynamicEars

Viajero said:


> Does anyone know when the Tin HiFi T4 will be released?



no idea yet. Hopefully they are more balance now while retain clear with great timbre


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

SiggyFraud said:


> My Blons arrived today. So far the large T200 foams seem to be the best option tip-wise. When it comes to the cable, I wanted to maintain the secure fit that the stock one provides, but I wasn't particularly happy with the earhooks, so I took off the first layer of preformed plastic guides (there are two, much like with stock and silver upgrade TRN cables). Result - the cable is thinner, much less rigid, and doesn't pull the IEMs out of my ears.



Cool. By T200, do you mean Comply T200?


----------



## MaDMaxiBo

what about the best product for about 20 usd from aliexpress ? i heard about KZ ZSR.. any other suggestion ?


----------



## Cevisi

MaDMaxiBo said:


> what about the best product for about 20 usd from aliexpress ? i heard about KZ ZSR.. any other suggestion ?


Kz zsn is much better


----------



## baskingshark

MaDMaxiBo said:


> what about the best product for about 20 usd from aliexpress ? i heard about KZ ZSR.. any other suggestion ?



What are your music genre preferences and what sound signature do u prefer?


----------



## peter123 (Oct 9, 2019)

MaDMaxiBo said:


> what about the best product for about 20 usd from aliexpress ? i heard about KZ ZSR.. any other suggestion ?



My personal favorites in that segment are:
NiceHCK DB3
VE Bonus
KBEAR KB06
KZ ZSN
Sony MH755
Blon BL3 (almost $30)
Edit: The **** does definitely belong on this list as well. 

Which one to choose depends on personal preference on sound, isolation, wearing style etc.


----------



## SiggyFraud

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Cool. By T200, do you mean Comply T200?


I meant the size, so yeah the Comply T200s should work OK.
I'm actually using these Anjirui foams from AliExpress. So far they're the best foam tips I've tried.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Viajero said:


> Does anyone know when the Tin HiFi T4 will be released?


Pretty sure it was at the end of this month


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> My personal favorites in that segment are:
> NiceHCK DB3
> VE Bonus
> KBEAR KB06
> ...


Just curious...how are the NiceHCK DB3 when compared to the BLON BL03? Are they a step up?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaDMaxiBo

baskingshark said:


> What are your music genre preferences and what sound signature do u prefer?



i like bass. i need clear sound, listening pop and alternative mixed songs. i liked TTPOD T1E but i lost it. need cheaper one around 20 usd.


----------



## chinmie (Oct 9, 2019)

a little story about my experience with the MH755: I bought the old Sony SBH20 that had the MH755 many years ago when it first came out. i sold them because even at that time i always hitting the "battery low" prompt too often. but don't hate the MH755 (at that time i don't even know it has a name) though. i sold it because i figured it came as combo, so i sold them as a combo too.
many years passed, had some earphones up and down the price range, and heard some "TOTLs" too along the line.
then the world of Headfi shooked when it got "B" rating in a list.
is it overhyped and doesn't deserve that rating? i like it better than the TFZ King Pro that i once had. so i personally say that B rating is justified.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 9, 2019)

MaDMaxiBo said:


> i like bass. i need clear sound, listening pop and alternative mixed songs. i liked TTPOD T1E but i lost it. need cheaper one around 20 usd.



I think u can try the ****. Retails at 16 -17 usd. Good clarity, instrument separation, soundstage and details for the price. The subbass digs quite low too.

The timbre is a bit off for acoustic instruments (like brass and woodwind) so it is not the best option for jazz/classical genres. But for pop/EDM/alternative it is a cheap and good set IMHO. A lot of people ain't too bothered about timbre anyway, YMMV.
Isolation also slightly below average, but otherwise in other areas it is excellent for 16 bucks.


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> a little story about my experience with the MH755: I bought the old Sony SBH20 that had the MH755 many years ago when it first came out. i sold them because even at that time i always hitting the "battery low" prompt too often. but don't hate the MH755 (at that time i don't even know it has a name) though. i sold it because i figured it came as combo, so i sold them as a combo too.
> many years passed, had some earphones up and down the price range, and heard some "TOTLs" too along the line.
> then the world of Headfi shooked when it got "B" rating in a list.
> is it overhyped and doesn't deserve that rating? i like it better than the TFZ King Pro that i once had. so i personally say that B rating is justified.



Maybe it would have been an investment if you had kept that Sony SBH20/ MH755 combo


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe it would have been an investment if you had kept that Sony SBH20/ MH755 combo



for the SBH20 i would say no, the BT tech is old and the battery is subpar, it's better to purchase the latest BT dongles like ES100 or newer. it was harder for me to part with the MH755 back then. I'm just glad i still have the chance to come full circle and re-purchase and own another MH755 now


----------



## baskingshark

Hi, this is my amateur review for the BLON BL-03: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/reviews#review-22744

But I guess everyone who is subscribed in this thread already has a BLON, or in some cases 2 - 3 BLONs haha.
I wish more CHIFI companies would tune their IEMs similarly to it, instead of the 2 - 4 kHz CHIFI peak that is dime a dozen.


----------



## SweetEars (Oct 9, 2019)

How does this sound in the Blon-03, KZ ZSX and CCA C12?

Anyone can compare all 3 ?

if u have all 3 , rank the Iems in terms of 

Depth 
Details
Articulation
musicality


----------



## ozziecook

SweetEars said:


> How does this sound in the Blon-03, KZ ZSX and CCA C12?
> 
> Anyone can compare all 3 ?
> 
> ...




Ahem...don't mean to be rude but that video/music isn't going to really showcase much in the categories you mention.


----------



## SoundChoice

"Don't trust the ears of someone who enjoys the garbage cacophony of $50 earphones, which should handed out to hobos and vagabonds." -an investment-minded Campfire Audio owner, probably


----------



## AxelCloris

We've removed some posts that did not meet the site's Posting Guidelines. We appreciate everyone keeping the discussion on-topic and avoiding personal comments. Thanks all.


----------



## SweetEars

ozziecook said:


> Ahem...don't mean to be rude but that video/music isn't going to really showcase much in the categories you mention.


why is that so??


----------



## ozziecook

SweetEars said:


> why is that so??


It's a bit monotonous with limited instrumentation through the FQ's.


----------



## Nailzs

MaDMaxiBo said:


> what about the best product for about 20 usd from aliexpress ? i heard about KZ ZSR.. any other suggestion ?



Venture Electronics VE Bonus IE from Aliexpress is about $25.00 shipped. Good reviews. I've used them for about an hour and they sound really great for the price.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33009006408.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.169d4c4ds0hhLl


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Oct 9, 2019)

VE BIE and DB3 owners - how do they stack up against each other? If you own both then your impressions would be really helpful. My preference is balanced signature and I'm looking for something which is musical in nature with good clarity. My current iems on rotation are Tennmak Pro+BT20S, KB100 and VS7. So need something which resembles any of these closest. Or in an ideal case scenario a fusion of all good parts from these three! (This would only happen in an utopian world)

P.S. - I'm looking a for a budget piece to have something different on the go to add to my rotation list. So isolation would play a key role here since I'd use them while traveling and in gym as well


----------



## HungryPanda (Oct 9, 2019)

SweetEars said:


> How does this sound in the Blon-03, KZ ZSX and CCA C12?
> 
> Anyone can compare all 3 ?
> 
> ...


I've listened with  KZ ZSX, CCA 10, NiceHCK B40, Radsone HE100, TRN V90, BGVP DX3, Rose Mini 6 and I wanted to throw up


----------



## HungryPanda

Much better


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 9, 2019)

Baskingshark

Enjoyed your review.  Someone in a previous comment mentioned "the vibe" of the Blon 03. It does add that magic for me.  It makes music more musical. My previous 'best' IEM was the TFZ No. 3. It cannot even compete with the timbre,  tone and musicality of the Blon 03 (to me).


----------



## chinmie

HungryPanda said:


> I've listened with  KZ ZSX, CCA 10, NiceHCK B40, Radsone HE100, TRN V90, BGVP DX3, Rose Mini 6 and I wanted to throw up



i got curious about this post

i clicked the show ignored content button, and clicked on the video.. 

i regretted myself for ever doing that


----------



## SweetEars

dharmasteve said:


> Baskingshark
> 
> Enjoyed your review.  Someone in a previous comment mentioned "the vibe" of the Blon 03. It does add that magic for me.  It makes music more musical. My previous 'best' IEM was the TFZ No. 3. It cannot even compete with the timbre,  tone and musicality of the Blon 03 (to me).



how does it sound on AR Rahman songs. especially the ones in 90s?


----------



## SweetEars

HungryPanda said:


> I've listened with  KZ ZSX, CCA 10, NiceHCK B40, Radsone HE100, TRN V90, BGVP DX3, Rose Mini 6 and I wanted to throw up


this song will sound weird as first.. but over time it grows on people...


----------



## superuser1

SweetEars said:


> this song will sound weird as first.. but over time it grows on people...


Personally feel that's not the best song to showcase Rehman's talent!!


----------



## PhonoPhi

SweetEars said:


> this song will sound weird as first.. but over time it grows on people...


I humbly hope that it won't have any slightest chance to "grow on me", since I turned it off as fast as I could.


----------



## SweetEars

superuser1 said:


> Personally feel that's not the best song to showcase Rehman's talent!!


i thought this was one of the most popular songs in 90s?


----------



## SweetEars

superuser1 said:


> Personally feel that's not the best song to showcase Rehman's talent!!


it may not be best for some? 

pls recommend a song then


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SweetEars said:


> it may not be best for some?
> 
> pls recommend a song then


You're going to listen these songs on any iem and not others. They may hear differently than you which may give you inaccurate impressions. Suggest you try analysing their opinions and remodel their test tracks basis yours. Needs some effort but will surely give you better results as you'll eliminate all many variables in this manner.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SweetEars said:


> i thought this was one of the most popular songs in 90s?



It is but not everywhere and with everyone who doesn't primarily listen to Indian movie songs.


----------



## superuser1

SweetEars said:


> it may not be best for some?
> 
> pls recommend a song then


I would recommend songs from Bombay, Roja, Rang De Basanti and Rangeela to name a few.


----------



## SweetEars (Oct 10, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> I would recommend songs from Bombay, Roja, Rang De Basanti and Rangeela to name a few.



of this list i will only pick rangeela , roja... not the other 2 ...roja itself contains quite good instruments and rangeela has soundstage and thump

i will recommend daud, kadhalan ect for their immaculate sound engineering by Rahman .. so to test if the IEM captures that essence perfectly...

What i mean by this .. here is an example.. This song in the second half   is good for testing the vibrancy of the drums, the lower treble, mids and sub bass


----------



## SweetEars

Dani157 said:


> You're going to listen these songs on any iem and not others. They may hear differently than you which may give you inaccurate impressions. Suggest you try analysing their opinions and remodel their test tracks basis yours. Needs some effort but will surely give you better results as you'll eliminate all many variables in this manner.


but some did give some accurate descriptions of  even though they previously did not listen to them


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SweetEars said:


> but some did give some accurate descriptions of  even though they previously did not listen to them


Chances of hits outnumbering misses are quite high. Although it's your money and you can choose to spend it the way you want. It was just my suggestion


----------



## nxnje

Just got my hands on my MH755  by a seller that I have never heard. They're geniune anyway, sound is really good and even if I have more technical IEMs these are just amazing for a daily use.
They're actually much more comfortable than my other daily drivers (ZS7 and Blon BL03).
The only downside (which is well known by the community) is the very short cable. I have already solved it by buying a jack extension cable which I'm receiving next week. For now i'm just using them putting my little benjie S8 in my upper pocket on the jacket.

Overall, first impressions are good: natural and extended sub-bass which does not get intrusive, pleasant mid bass hump, slightly recessed mids and forward upper midrange without sibilance. Highs have a good extension.
Soundstage is not the biggest but with average size for now, and imaging is good for what they cost.
To my ears they sound better compared to many of my IEMs which cost 2x/3x their price, and they're way better than my beloved EDR1 (sad to say, but that's true), which still have a better slam in the bass region compared to the MH755.

One thing: the MH755 are not the loudest earphones out there, so.. for everyone who's curious about buying them just like I did after reading many opinions on the web, it's something you need to know.
A cheap DAP like man can drive them easy at 13/30 volume but my s7 edge needs 90% of the volume to get at the same level.

Gonna enjoy them some days with my new MH751, and with my incoming ZSX and V90 which should be here next week.

NOTE: I hate Head-Fi, my curiosity in trying stuff never ends! CLOSE HEAD FI OR I'M GONNA BE POOR VERY SOON IF I STEP UP TO MID FI AND HI FI


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> A cheap DAP like man can drive them easy at 13/30 volume but my s7 edge needs 90% of the volume to get at the same level.



Thank you for those numbers.  That explains a lot.  All my DAPs, including my little Benjie, power these and my other iems and earbuds  well.  It is possible that those who are using a phone with no added amp are not able to hear what I hear.  A phone may not be driving them optimally.  There is more to it than just the overall loudness.



nxnje said:


> NOTE: I hate Head-Fi, my curiosity in trying stuff never ends! CLOSE HEAD FI OR I'M GONNA BE POOR VERY SOON IF I STEP UP TO MID FI AND HI FI



Plus you will have no room in your home for anything except audio gear  I hate Head-Fi too!

Also, you will begin to question your sanity.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 10, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Thank you for those numbers.  That explains a lot.  All my DAPs, including my little Benjie, power these and my other iems and earbuds  well.  It is possible that those who are using a phone with no added amp are not able to hear what I hear.  A phone may not be driving them optimally.  There is more to it than just the overall loudness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha at least u and Mr Panda can share audio gear so your family only needs to make one purchase per gear.......... Unless, don't tell me u both purchase identical gear LOL.


----------



## nxnje

mbwilson111 said:


> Thank you for those numbers.  That explains a lot.  All my DAPs, including my little Benjie, power these and my other iems and earbuds  well.  It is possible that those who are using a phone with no added amp are not able to hear what I hear.  A phone may not be driving them optimally.  There is more to it than just the overall loudness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completely agreed. I'm gonna try them with my Fiio A3 today as well just to see if they become even more consistent.

Anyway, I have already started questioning myself as I always need to change IEMs because I cannot stay two days in a row listening to the same IEMs. I'm getting crazy, wanna solve this one day.



baskingshark said:


> Haha at least u and Mr Panda can share audio gear so your family only needs to make one purchase per gear.......... Unless, don't tell me u both purchase identical gear LOL.


Splitted expenses >>>>>>> singular expenses ahahaha


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> Thank you for those numbers.  That explains a lot.  All my DAPs, including my little Benjie, power these and my other iems and earbuds  well.  It is possible that those who are using a phone with no added amp are not able to hear what I hear.  A phone may not be driving them optimally.  There is more to it than just the overall loudness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries, here! 
After I gifted my wife with so many earphones, she actually started accepting my sanity, which is insane!


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> Haha at least u and Mr Panda can share audio gear so your family only needs to make one purchase per gear.......... Unless, don't tell me u both purchase identical gear LOL.



There are a few things that we both have.  For example, I was one of the first to buy the Blon ,, when it was still a mystery as to what the model was and what it would look like.  He ended up not being able to resist all the recent hype and has ordered one for himself.  He has not listened to mine... well maybe for a minute when it arrived.  

We don't really listen much to each others stuff... especially iems because of all the tip rolling involved.  It is easier to borrow each others headphones or earbuds but that happens less than you might think.  Of course when he makes an earbud he makes one for each of us.  You can see all those HungryPanda models in our lists.  Mine listed in alphabetical order.  His listed in order of when he made them.


----------



## baskingshark

nxnje said:


> Completely agreed. I'm gonna try them with my Fiio A3 today as well just to see if they become even more consistent.
> 
> Anyway, I have already started questioning myself as I always need to change IEMs because I cannot stay two days in a row listening to the same IEMs. I'm getting crazy, wanna solve this one day.



Haha I cannot stick to 2 hours in a row with the same IEM. When a different music genre or different mood hits me, I have to whip out a different IEM that suits the situation. =(
I hope I don't spoil my amp's jack with the frequent IEM changes.



1clearhead said:


> No worries, here!
> After I gifted my wife with so many earphones, she actually started accepting my sanity, which is insane!



You guys are so lucky to have spouses that love your audio gear. My wife nags me to clear the CHIFI clutter. She sometimes uses my IEMs as paper weights =(


----------



## nxnje

baskingshark said:


> You guys are so lucky to have spouses that love your audio gear. My wife nags me to clear the CHIFI clutter. She sometimes uses my IEMs as paper weights =(



Agreed. My gf always says that if she sells all my stuff at home she could get some new michael kors bags.
And she has just discovered I have spent 900€ on my new upgrade for the gaming PC.
Think she's mad on me  but freaks, i got a degree and wanna give myself a prize.


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> I hope I don't spoil my amp's jack with the frequent IEM changes.



I worry about this also... particularly with a couple of my daps that are known to have issues with the jacks.  Some people buy short little extension leads to keep in the amp... sometimes called socket savers.



baskingshark said:


> My wife nags me to clear the CHIFI clutter



I nag about the dinning room table all the time.  I don't think the table ... and all the chairs... should be stacked with daps, iems, etc.  Some people actually eat at their tables.   We have not ordered Chinese food in a long time because it would take too long to clear the table.  We did clear it in March just before my daughter visited from the States.... and then she proceeded to clutter it... lol.
Seriously though, clutter actually does depress me and something needs to change.

I could horrify you all by attaching a photo...


----------



## Jmop

Already recommended these in another thread but the qdc Neptune is a great buy, even if it’s price range is a little competitive. I didn’t keep it due to comfort but it sounds great and looks lovely (blue). Neutral, smooth, musical, natural, detailed, soundstage, pacing, bass extension.. all noteworthy.


----------



## ozziecook

All you guys need to exercise a little self restraint. I might start a business, Headfi Anonymous. You come to me anonymously, I counsel you, you send me all your
IEMs and gear and I whittle it down to just ONE piece of gear in each category and send it back. For every new piece you buy, you replace the one you have with it and send it to me.
How's that sound?


----------



## Jmop

ozziecook said:


> All you guys need to exercise a little self restraint. I might start a business, Headfi Anonymous. You come to me anonymously, I counsel you, you send me all your
> IEMs and gear and I whittle it down to just ONE piece of gear in each category and send it back. For every new piece you buy, you replace the one you have with it and send it to me.
> How's that sound?


I volunteer as co-founder


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> All you guys need to exercise a little self restraint. I might start a business, Headfi Anonymous. You come to me anonymously, I counsel you, you send me all your
> IEMs and gear and I whittle it down to just ONE piece of gear in each category and send it back. For every new piece you buy, you replace the one you have with it and send it to me.
> How's that sound?



That is a very well thought out plan.  You might need to rent a truck and collect ours.  I cannot carry it all the way to the post office.


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> I worry about this also... particularly with a couple of my daps that are known to have issues with the jacks.  Some people buy short little extension leads to keep in the amp... sometimes called socket savers.



That's an interesting device, the socket saver. U got any link for it?
And does it in any way degrade the audio quality?


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> That's an interesting device, the socket saver. U got any link for it?
> And does it in any way degrade the audio quality?



The one I have is discontinued but I will share a photo of what I am talking about.  I was using this for a different reason.  One of my daps did not like one of my iems that had a mic so this allowed it to just connect as though there was no mic.  Later I found a setting that fixed the  issue.    I have another one similar to this that I do keep on my desk amp.  It is a 6.35mm plug into the amp with 3.5mm socket for my iems and buds and headphones that use 3.5mm.   I remove it for the rare headphone that only has a 6.35mm plug.   I like having the short length of cable rather than just a solid adapter because I think there is less stress on the jack.   I don't worry about sound degradation.  I would rather not drive myself crazy with those thoughts.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Haha I cannot stick to 2 hours in a row with the same IEM. When a different music genre or different mood hits me, I have to whip out a different IEM that suits the situation. =(
> I hope I don't spoil my amp's jack with the frequent IEM changes.
> 
> 
> ...



i used to be like that, listening sessions with more than one earphones on the table, keeps swapping and comparing to find different nuances in the mix. now I'm trying to limit it to one and just enjoy a full album or two. it's hard at first, but it's less frantic and more calming session 



mbwilson111 said:


> I worry about this also... particularly with a couple of my daps that are known to have issues with the jacks.  Some people buy short little extension leads to keep in the amp... sometimes called socket savers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe it's time to invite Marie Kondo to the house? 

but honestly, a picture of piling audio gears won't horrify a Headfi members.. i think it would be more like a motivational nudge!


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> i used to be like that, listening sessions with more than one earphones on the table, keeps swapping and comparing to find different nuances in the mix. now I'm trying to limit it to one and just enjoy a full album or two. it's hard at first, but it's less frantic and more calming session
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have to make it neater first

If I listened to Marie Kondo I would still have the audio gear and lots of stuffed animals and clocks but I would have almost no clothes.   Nothing gives me "joy" when I clothes shop.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Wrong thread but does anyone know if planar headphones are affected by the magnets that are used for attaching the Antlion Modmic?


----------



## SoundChoice

nxnje said:


> NOTE: I hate Head-Fi, my curiosity in trying stuff never ends! CLOSE HEAD FI OR I'M GONNA BE POOR VERY SOON IF I STEP UP TO MID FI AND HI FI



exactly  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1498#post-14824278


----------



## SciOC (Oct 10, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I would have to make it neater first
> 
> If I listened to Marie Kondo I would still have the audio gear and lots of stuffed animals and clocks but I would have almost no clothes.   Nothing gives me "joy" when I clothes shop.



Agreed, I get rid of the audio gear that doesn't give me joy (unless I can't sell it).  Hardly anything else gives me joy to be honest.

You and panda have a gear list that I'm sure most of us are both extremely jealous of and conversely makes us point to you and say, "SEE, at least I don't have THAT big of a problem!".

As a side note, my gear list is getting to the point where it can no longer exist in my signature.... Soon it will need a link.  And also, I genuinely need it to keep inventory of what I have rather than JUST to brag and/or let people know what my reference points are.


----------



## mbwilson111

SciOC said:


> "SEE, at least I don't have THAT big of a problem!".



This is the correct response.


----------



## nxnje

SoundChoice said:


> exactly  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1498#post-14824278


Uh yes. I follow those steps every single time  ahahaah we're all in the same boat.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Where does drop ship their product from? is it the US? Can I contact them and tell them to write lower price on the package since my country charges an absurd amount of tax from it? If I buy the Thieaudio Phantom will they ship it right away or do I have to wait weeks before they even send it away?

https://drop.com/buy/thieaudio-phantom-planar-magnetic-headphones


----------



## HungryPanda

Unfortunately Drop will not alter price on the package


----------



## RikudouGoku

HungryPanda said:


> Unfortunately Drop will not alter price on the package


Rip cuz then it will cost me around 400 usd which is more than aliexpress and linsoul. On that note does linsoul alter price on packages?


----------



## lgcubana (Oct 10, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> Rip cuz then it will cost me around 400 usd which is more than aliexpress and linsoul. On that note does linsoul alter price on packages?


You realize that you are repeatedly asking if company X will falsify customs records ?

In a very public forum


----------



## SciOC

lgcubana said:


> You realize that you are repeatedly asking if company X will falsify customs records ?
> 
> In a very public forum


Keep in mind that many companies very publicly state they will do so...  And that in Washington DC you can buy a sticker for $100 that comes with a "gift" of one ounce of marijuana....

The world works in some really funny ways.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> You realize that you are repeatedly asking if company X will falsify customs records ?
> 
> In a very public forum


I be more careful in the future, but just didn't know where else to ask about it.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> I be more careful in the future, but just didn't know where else to ask about it.


I would suggest you refrain from such patently illegal question to be on the safer side.


----------



## crabdog

My take on the lesser-known Shuoer model, the H27. It falls into the category of "another decent Chi-fi IEM". It would likely appeal to those who enjoy the CCA A10/C16, KZ AS16 etc.
https://primeaudio.org/shuoer-h27-earphones-review/


----------



## CoiL

DannyBai said:


> I received the Blon 03 and Spring 1. Both very good. People on a budget should get the Blon. It’s at the Kanas Pro level. Could be even better but I have to keep listening. I got it to fit right away with large spiral dots and shallow.


OK, that`s it! I was not going to drive to city in dark but after reading all those comments about BL-03 I`m going to...


skaktuss said:


> Measured Blon stock cable. GND is a bit lower, but both L+ and R+ are like this.


And how much was/is the multimeter leads resistance?

I`ll be back soon...


----------



## skaktuss

CoiL said:


> And how much was/is the multimeter leads resistance?
> 
> I`ll be back soon...


Was/is:


I mean this blon cable is really more resistive than my other cheap cables (0.3-0.6ohm max). It could be bad a soldering, I suspect.


----------



## PhonoPhi

crabdog said:


> My take on the lesser-known Shuoer model, the H27. It falls into the category of "another decent Chi-fi IEM". It would likely appeal to those who enjoy the CCA A10/C16, KZ AS16 etc.
> https://primeaudio.org/shuoer-h27-earphones-review/


How would the "thin midrange" appeal to those "who enjoy C16"?

The H27 configuration seems to be similar to Fiio F9 pro, how do they compare?


----------



## crabdog (Oct 12, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> How would the "thin midrange" appeal to those "who enjoy C16"?
> 
> The H27 configuration seems to be similar to Fiio F9 pro, how do they compare?


From my C16 review: "Throughout the midrange, the C16 doesn’t stray far from neutral. *Notes are fairly thin* throughout which helps to avoid congestion and the fast transients enhance separation."

I haven't heard the F9 Pro.


----------



## raccoon city

I think I might get a Blon BL-03 for 11/11.
What is a very inexpensive and comfortable cable to replace the crappy stock cable?
(A link or what words to search for would be nice.)
To get an idea of how cheap I am, I like this cable for my KZ ES4:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32981135983.html
Thanks!


----------



## mbwilson111

raccoon city said:


> I think I might get a Blon BL-03 for 11/11.
> What is a very inexpensive and comfortable cable to replace the crappy stock cable?
> (A link or what words to search for would be nice.)
> To get an idea of how cheap I am, I like this cable for my KZ ES4:
> ...



Not everyone finds the stock cable crappy.  I have no plans to change mine unless someone offers a balanced cable that cover the pins properly.


----------



## raccoon city

mbwilson111 said:


> Not everyone finds the stock cable crappy.  I have no plans to change mine unless someone offers a balanced cable that cover the pins properly.


I might like the stock cable, but I'd still like to order another cable so that I'll have something to fall back on if I hate the stock cable.


----------



## Ziggomatic

mbwilson111 said:


> Not everyone finds the stock cable crappy.  I have no plans to change mine unless someone offers a balanced cable that cover the pins properly.



I'm on the exact same page. I got my set yesterday and was suprised, after hearing how bad the cable was, that it's actually quite usable for me. I think there are much worse stock cables out there. I'd be willing to give a balanced NX7-style cable a shot, but only one that's at the $10-15 USD level. The only ones I've seen on AE are more expensive than the BL-03, which... nah.


----------



## chinmie

raccoon city said:


> I think I might get a Blon BL-03 for 11/11.
> What is a very inexpensive and comfortable cable to replace the crappy stock cable?
> (A link or what words to search for would be nice.)
> To get an idea of how cheap I am, I like this cable for my KZ ES4:
> ...



what aspect of the stock cable that you personally think makes it crappy?


----------



## raccoon city (Oct 12, 2019)

chinmie said:


> what aspect of the stock cable that you personally think makes it crappy?


I read the reviews here...
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/reviews
...and many of the reviewers complained about the stock cable.
For hopefully a better cable, I care about comfort, sound quality, and of course, price.


----------



## mbwilson111

raccoon city said:


> I care about comfort, sound quality, and of course, price.



For me the stock cable is very comfortable and sounds fine....if it didn't, the Blon would not sound as good as it does.  As for price,  you get it included at no extra cost


----------



## raccoon city

Here are actual quotes from BLON BL-03 reviews regarding the stock cable.

"Detachable 3.5 mm stock cable - not too ergonomic for most headfiers and myself. It tends to yank the IEM out of the ear, so a cable change is strongly advised"
"The stock tips and cables were not optimal IMHO."
"Indeed if you didn't give up with the BLON BL-03's stock tips and cables department, a magical experience will be revealed with your persistence!"
"The stock cable also is not too optimal for the BLON BL-03 as it is stiff and tends to yank the IEM out of the ears."
"If you would put in the effort to tiproll and get another aftermarket cable, you will be rewarded with it's magical coherent sound signature."
"So-so cable"
"you need longer tips, you can change the cable too, isolation is avarage"
"Cables are not great"
"The cable is too tightly coiled over the ears with a heatshrink that is on the thick side that gets uncomfortable for me (with glasses). Others reported the ear hook rotating the earphones out of their seal."

Obviously not everyone likes the stock cables.
What are some good inexpensive alternatives?


----------



## chinmie

raccoon city said:


> I read the reviews here...
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/reviews
> ...and many of the reviewers complained about the stock cable.
> For hopefully a better cable, I care about comfort, sound quality, and of course, price.



the only thing that's a bit finicky about the stock cable for me is the plastic guide tubing being too rounded, but that only a bit of a hassle when putting it on. when it's on, it's very comfortable, at least for my ears. if it's still a hassle, just reshape the tubing with heat, or remove it. other aspect of it (cable material, jack, connector, etc) i think it's a good cable. soundwise (if you believe that sort of thing) , i like the Blon sound with thinner cable/less braids, so the stock cable is good for me.


----------



## voicemaster

raccoon city said:


> I think I might get a Blon BL-03 for 11/11.
> What is a very inexpensive and comfortable cable to replace the crappy stock cable?
> (A link or what words to search for would be nice.)
> To get an idea of how cheap I am, I like this cable for my KZ ES4:
> ...



I don't think the stock cable is crappy, but the stock tips is different story.


----------



## DynamicEars

me too. I just find that stock cable isn't great but what do you expect from a $30 set? they are very usable actually, just some of us want thicker cable, or inner material preference cable (be it copper, silver plated, pure silver, gold silver, etc) and of course fancy look.
Just buy the BLON first, you can buy the cable later on.


----------



## voicemaster

DynamicEars said:


> me too. I just find that stock cable isn't great but what do you expect from a $30 set? they are very usable actually, just some of us want thicker cable, or inner material preference cable (be it copper, silver plated, pure silver, gold silver, etc) and of course fancy look.
> Just buy the BLON first, you can buy the cable later on.



Or better yet, make it wireless ;P


----------



## BadReligionPunk

It's not a great cable,  but it's useable.  It's on par with the trn cable that came with the v20 imo. Lightweight and comfortable.  My main beef is that there is no cinch. I like those.  

The tips are horrible though.  Same tips that came with ep10. I never throw tips in the trash can,  but I threw them away.  They were useless on ep10, and they were useless here.  Auvio tips work great here for me.


----------



## SoundChoice

raccoon city said:


> Obviously not everyone likes the stock cables.
> What are some good inexpensive alternatives?



Most .78 2-pin will work, some more elegantly than others.


----------



## Otto Motor

raccoon city said:


> Here are actual quotes from BLON BL-03 reviews regarding the stock cable.
> 
> "Detachable 3.5 mm stock cable - not too ergonomic for most headfiers and myself. It tends to yank the IEM out of the ear, so a cable change is strongly advised"
> "The stock tips and cables were not optimal IMHO."
> ...


I use a cheap $13 8-core copper cable. Any cheap 8-core cable will do.


----------



## superuser1

voicemaster said:


> Or better yet, make it *wireless* ;P


We dont like that word here... not very much


----------



## chinmie

superuser1 said:


> We dont like that word here... not very much



why??


----------



## superuser1

chinmie said:


> why??


But a BT wire on the eymotic and you will know why


----------



## chinmie

superuser1 said:


> But a BT wire on the eymotic and you will know why



but i do that all the time


----------



## raccoon city

SoundChoice said:


> Most .78 2-pin will work, some more elegantly than others.





Otto Motor said:


> I use a cheap $13 8-core copper cable. Any cheap 8-core cable will do.


Thank you!
I'll do some research later and see if I can find something suitable.


----------



## ozziecook

raccoon city said:


> Thank you!
> I'll do some research later and see if I can find something suitable.


Look into NiceHCK 8 core copper...about £8 and always decent


----------



## Frederick Wang

1clearhead said:


> So, I decided to get a second pair of BLON BL03 in "gun metal" instead of the CNT1, which I can live without. They are just blowing me away as an IEM with a single DD driver per side! I haven't heard a single DD unit that can compare to the BL03 for such a rediculously low price!...It is insane!
> 
> In my personal experience, this has been an interesting month for me:
> 
> ...



Hi, Clear
I see you have both BL03 and LZ A6mini
Would you care to make a comparison?


----------



## raccoon city (Oct 13, 2019)

Okay, I am thinking about getting this cable for the Blon BL-03:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32945443691.html

I was thinking about these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32971728152.html
But I don't know if they are 0.75mm or 0.78mm


----------



## superuser1

chinmie said:


> but i do that all the time


I am envious!!


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

MaDMaxiBo said:


> what about the best product for about 20 usd from aliexpress ? i heard about KZ ZSR.. any other suggestion ?



Don't forget about the CCA C10. It's been discounted down to about $20-23 during small sales, and with a $3 AliExpress coupon, I bought mine for $19.95.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Oct 13, 2019)

I just got my TinHiFi T2 and out of the box I am impressed but not. It's bright and piecing but it sounds like it needs some serious burn in time.

I hope this is not what it's always going to sound like. It sounds muddy sometimes and on some albums everything blends together.

Albums that sound the best you can ever hear on other earphones sound great but worse on this one?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

raccoon city said:


> Okay, I am thinking about getting this cable for the Blon BL-03:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32945443691.html


Is your goal to make it sound worse? This has been proven by other members to not be soldered correctly. I got rid of all my TRN cables.


----------



## raccoon city

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Is your goal to make it sound worse? This has been proven by other members to not be soldered correctly. I got rid of all my TRN cables.


I was not aware of that.
It's offered by the NiceHCK Audio Store, and NiceHCK was recommended to me.


----------



## KevDzn

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Is your goal to make it sound worse? This has been proven by other members to not be soldered correctly. I got rid of all my TRN cables.



It's not to say bad in anyway, just that not all the 8 cores are soldered. It still works quite nicely.


----------



## baskingshark

raccoon city said:


> I was not aware of that.
> It's offered by the NiceHCK Audio Store, and NiceHCK was recommended to me.



To be fair, it's only the 6 and 8 core TRN cables that had the soldering issue. The 16 core ones were proven to be legit. Thanks to @Slater and other folks at the budget cable thread for sacrificing their cables to bring this issue to light.
But that was discovered a few months ago. TRN said it was a particular supplier/factory that made the 6/8 core ones that had this issue and they were fixing it. As of last month some headfiers found the 6/8 core cables were still unsoldered, so I'm not sure if the newer batches are fixed, or the Aliexpress sellers are still pedalling defective old stock.


----------



## axhng

i find the cable on the BLONs okay for me too (i'm asian by the way, so that could be a reason), but the pre-formed ear hooks are a little thick for my liking because I'm wearing glasses. Ended up just stripping it off to make it thinner and more comfortable to wear with my glasses.


----------



## raccoon city (Oct 14, 2019)

These are actually NiceHCK and copper, and claim to be 0.78mm in the Q & A:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32955106234.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32916162030.html

Are these good choices?


----------



## ozziecook

raccoon city said:


> These are actually NiceHCK and copper, and claim to be 0.78mm in the Q & A:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32955106234.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32916162030.html
> ...


Yep. That’s it.


----------



## Ziggomatic

raccoon city said:


> These are actually NiceHCK and copper, and claim to be 0.78mm in the Q & A:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32955106234.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32916162030.html
> ...



I have two of those, one each on my CNT-1 and Brainwavz B400. Can't vouch for it on the BL-03, but it's a very good cable for the price.


----------



## MaDMaxiBo

Cevisi said:


> Kz zsn is much better



thanks. how about Kz zsn pro ? since i can buy Zsn pro in a few days near my city but zsn from china will arrive about a month. is pro better or worse ?


----------



## Cevisi

MaDMaxiBo said:


> thanks. how about Kz zsn pro ? since i can buy Zsn pro in a few days near my city but zsn from china will arrive about a month. is pro better or worse ?


Yes get the pro


----------



## requal

redrol said:


> 3 Hours later, haven't pulled the Guiderays out of my ears.  These are the real deal.  If I paid $250 for these I wouldn't be disappointed.  The tuning is just right for my tastes.


Lol, those GuideRays are awesome. 

Even if I have some candies to comparison right here now.


----------



## George Taylor

requal said:


> Lol, those GuideRays are awesome.
> 
> Even if I have some candies to comparison right here now.


One thing I can say about the GuideRay is that for a change I didn't switch out the tips on them yet. Nor do I feel the need to. They are eminently comfortable as is out of the box. And yes, I really like the sound of them as well.


----------



## requal (Oct 15, 2019)

George Taylor said:


> One thing I can say about the GuideRay is that for a change I didn't switch out the tips on them yet. Nor do I feel the need to. They are eminently comfortable as is out of the box. And yes, I really like the sound of them as well.


 Yes, also I was pretty surprised by quality of tips and I'm using them. Build quality is nice too, comfortable as Fiio FA1.

I need some time to spend with GRz. Highs are on border of piercing, but it will probably disappears after some time of burning.
Great value for sure. Some ppl prefer that kind of tuning - from memory - IMR R2 has about the same highs.
...
Blons are also nice, but quality of sound depends to tips/seal. For me Sony silicone are perfect.

Both, BL-03 and GR could be easly selled as 300 usd earphones. If problematic CA IO (at beginning I liked them), FIIO FH7, Dunu Falcon-C, IMRs, Flc8s, Rhapsodio Orla or Oriolus Finshi can, why those can't?


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 16, 2019)

Frederick Wang said:


> Hi, Clear
> I see you have both BL03 and LZ A6mini
> Would you care to make a comparison?



BLON BL03 and LZ A6mini comparison stats:

The BL03 has an HD carbon nanotube graphene dynamic driver on each side, while the A6mini is a hybrid with its own advanced dynamic driver plus a 7 layer piezoelectric ceramic ultra-high driver. They both have an excellent low soothing sub-bass with rich low-end details, the A6mini has better MID/vocal and instrument details with a large and open soundstage, while the BL03 has more of a laid-back approach with excellent transparency with a touch of lusciousness and well-rounded soundstage. Both have superb hi-end details, but the A6mini takes it to another level with some of the best micro-details i've heard by far due to the piezoelectric ultra-high ceramic drivers.

Final Comments:

The dynamic drivers in the BL03 can only be described as superb and exceptional to the highest standard and definitely "bang for the buck"! ...While the A6mini has an openness and airiness, which I personally consider as one of the best I've heard with soaring top end micro-details for its new lower price!


Glad to compare...


-Clear


----------



## RikudouGoku

...Just got my blon 03 and wow. I wasnt 100% buying the hypetrain that is here on headfi or even BGGARs video about it with the comparison to the KXXS but wow, all expectations was destroyed and beyond. I need to burn it in a few days until I confirm which one I like the most but so far it is a very even battle.

(I didnt try the stock cable and used this cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.27.11f1c137TJwv4g
and am using spinfits cp145 large)


----------



## yseviel

I am getting a gift and I would greatly appreciate advice from people with listening experience on an entry level for primarily Death Metal, with a side of Synthwave. I don't know a lot about this topic but as I understand a fairly neutral like Tin2 would be great for Death Metal, however I need something with more bass or the Synthwave will sound thin.

The things that seem important based on the glossary: sub bass response, fast/snap/transient response, articulation, flat frequency and also maintaining clarity at higher volumes will be important, while isolation is not a specific concern.

Audiosense T180 
KZ AS10 
KZ BA10 
KZ ZSX 

My shortlist of ones that seem promising and are within my budget, have various reviews praising them for balance and mids that aren't recessed, but I'm less sure about the differences between them when it comes to the above word salad. 

Of course I'd be open to other suggestions, like I can see the BLON is very popular right now but I'm not sure if it's as suitable to these specific guidelines and buying and trying a bunch of tips wouldn't be on the table.


----------



## harry501501

Anyone know much about the TOYETEAM TX601?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32825239533.html


----------



## durwood

I finally had time to fully digest the BQEYZ Spring 1. I had the trn v90 for a week before it arrived and while the V90 does a bunch of things right, sound wise the Spring 1 does more things right. I have to work backwards now and Trn v90 will get it’s day as well.

My first full review is up.


----------



## Viajero

1clearhead said:


> BLON BL03 and LZ A6mini comparison stats:
> 
> The BL03 has an HD carbon nanotube graphene dynamic driver on each side, while the A6mini is a hybrid with its own advanced dynamic driver plus a 7 layer piezoelectric ceramic ultra-high driver. They both have an excellent low soothing sub-bass with rich low-end details, the A6mini has better MID/vocal and instrument details with a large and open soundstage, while the BL03 has a more of a laid-back approach with excellent transparency with a touch of lusciousness and well-rounded soundstage. Both have superb hi-end details, but the A6mini takes it to another level with some of the best micro-details i've heard by far due to the piezoelectric ultra-high ceramic drivers.
> 
> ...



Does it have a similar sound to the ****? Because I love that one. There's something special about its sound. Maybe it's 
that piezoelectric driver. I don't have any other IEMs with that kind of driver to compare it to.


----------



## silverfishla

durwood said:


> I finally had time to fully digest the BQEYZ Spring 1. I had the trn v90 for a week before it arrived and while the V90 does a bunch of things right, sound wise the Spring 1 does more things right. I have to work backwards now and Trn v90 will get it’s day as well.
> 
> My first full review is up.


The Spring1 is very good.  Not being talked about too much with the Blon hysteria.  It’s presentation shares BQEYZ DNA.  I enjoy it’s effervescent quality.  Not extremely thick, but spry on it’s feet.  It has a very musical quality and is extremely good with delicate instruments.  Sounds great louder.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> ...Just got my blon 03 and wow. I wasnt 100% buying the hypetrain that is here on headfi or even BGGARs video about it with the comparison to the KXXS but wow, all expectations was destroyed and beyond. I need to burn it in a few days until I confirm which one I like the most but so far it is a very even battle.
> 
> (I didnt try the stock cable and used this cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.27.11f1c137TJwv4g
> and am using spinfits cp145 large)


Will look forward to your comparison with the KXXS


----------



## baskingshark

Viajero said:


> Does it have a similar sound to the ****? Because I love that one. There's something special about its sound. Maybe it's
> that piezoelectric driver. I don't have any other IEMs with that kind of driver to compare it to.



I don't have the LZA6 Mini, but BLON BL03 is quite different in sound signature and tuning from ****.
BLON is very good at timbre and tonality and coherency, whereas the **** has quite bad timbre for acoustic instruments IMHO. I listen mostly to jazz, acoustic, classical and bigband and the **** is a no go for me, in fact I gave away my **** after I got the BLON.
But **** has better instrument separation, soundstage, clarity and details. Both are good sets for the price, I guess it depends on what genres u listen to and whether u are OCD about timbre and what sound signature u prefer.
BLON has a bigger quantity of midbass compared to the ****. But from what I recall, the **** seems to have bigger subbass than the BLONs.


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> I don't have the LZA6 Mini, but BLON BL03 is quite different in sound signature and tuning from ****.
> BLON is very good at timbre and tonality and coherency, whereas the **** has quite bad timbre for acoustic instruments IMHO. I listen mostly to jazz, acoustic, classical and bigband and the **** is a no go for me, in fact I gave away my **** after I got the BLON.
> But **** has better instrument separation, soundstage, clarity and details. Both are good sets for the price, I guess it depends on what genres u listen to and whether u are OCD about timbre and what sound signature u prefer.
> BLON has a bigger quantity of midbass compared to the ****. But from what I recall, the **** seems to have bigger subbass than the BLONs.


**** is a no go for me too.... it just sounds very off to me.. very!


----------



## 1clearhead

Viajero said:


> Does it have a similar sound to the ****? Because I love that one. There's something special about its sound. Maybe it's
> that piezoelectric driver. I don't have any other IEMs with that kind of driver to compare it to.


I still like my **** for it's unique signature and the capability to give excellent details from the piezoelectric drivers, but the A6mini are just in another level of pleasure and coherency with a broader soundstage, transparency, and hi-end details/micro-details that the **** can not display. With the BL03, the soothing lower sub-bass is downright better than the ****, and though they both sound slightly similar in the sense of transparency...the flow, clarity and balance has to go to the BL03. Micro-details are quite similar with the BL03 and the ****, which gets its help from the piezoelectric drivers. Personally, because of the uniqueness and differences of all three, I like them all!

-Clear


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Will look forward to your comparison with the KXXS




So far everything he says are also the same as the things I hear. You might want to check out his comparison


----------



## peter123

Yesterday I used the **** for the first time since I got the BL-03 and personally I prefer the **** over the Blons by quite some margin. I agree that the **** has less midbass and more subbass. Even the **** is borderline too much midbass for me so the BL-03 is just too much for my preferences. That being said the Blon has better bass quality and a wider stage to my ears. Just my 2c and as already shown YMMV..


----------



## Coyro

silverfishla said:


> The Spring1 is very good. Not being talked about too much with the Blon hysteria.


It's a matter of pricing that adds to the overall reception. BL-03 cost 5 times less than Spring1 so a bunch of people has a natural reaction "wow, the cheap ones are doing exceptionally well". I love my KC2 and would like to have Spring1 too, but for me $27 clearly was a no-brainer to taste a new flavor and as for $139 - I'll wait for a sale. Still have some undelivered orders from China and don't want to pile them up.


----------



## MrDelicious

Any ideas where to buy tips that come with Oriveti IEM's, the white ones with the black tubing, bottom right in the picture?


----------



## chickenmoon

MrDelicious said:


> Any ideas where to buy tips that come with Oriveti IEM's, the white ones with the black tubing, bottom right in the picture?



They look very similar to the Dual Density Ear Tips sold by RHA but I can't guarantee they are exactly the same.

https://www.rha-audio.com/uk/accessories


----------



## RikudouGoku

Moondrop KXXS vs Blon bl-03 

*Setup*: 
Source: Fiio M11, Flac or better files.
Cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000009633191.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.27.56f1727cq8NgMN (balanced 4,4)
Tips: Spinfits Cp145 Large
the same setup for both.

*Build: *they both look like they are from the same price range, but when you hold it in your hand the KXXS feels better built and heavier. The 03 is smaller and may not fit everyone but they are both equally comfortable. Fit is also much better on KXXS and seals a lot easier. *KXXS wins in build.

Isolation: *they are both average on isolation but the KXXS is better due to it having a bigger body that can block more sound. *Winner KXXS

Sound: *overall they sound pretty much the same if you are not using 100% concentration on telling them apart. the lows is the biggest difference in them.
*
Lows:  *03 has more quantity while the KXXS has more quality and is faster. *I prefer the KXXS but for bassheads the 03 is the winner

Mids*: honestly can not hear the difference, females sound a tiny bit less sibilant on the 03 due to the KXXS being the brighter one. *I prefer the KXXS 

Highs:* the KXXS is brighter which gives it a little bit more detail but the 03 sound more organic/real.* Tie, I can not decide between them

Soundstage: *KXXS is bigger, but this might be due to the overall brighter sound, so this might not be a "real" soundstage difference.* KXXS is the Winner

Conclusion: *if you do not have either of them I would say go for the 03 before they make version 2 of them and triple the cost because OH DAMN they are worth it. If you already have the KXXS then you do not need to buy it, except if you want a very cheap backup for your KXXS. the price of the 03 is around 30$ while the KXXS is 190$, the KXXS is not worth the almost 7 times the cost of the 03. I will still use the KXXS as my daily driver because it is overall better for me.

*Winner in value 1000000000% blon 03

Winner overall if you are made of money Moondrop KXXS

THANKS FOR READING*


----------



## chinmie

peter123 said:


> Yesterday I used the **** for the first time since I got the BL-03 and personally I prefer the **** over the Blons by quite some margin. I agree that the **** has less midbass and more subbass. Even the **** is borderline too much midbass for me so the BL-03 is just too much for my preferences. That being said the Blon has better bass quality and a wider stage to my ears. Just my 2c and as already shown YMMV..



the Blon indeed has a bloomy and raw midbass, although borderline for my preference too, luckily it doesn't cross the point where it gets annoying for me.. looks like my midbass tolerance is a nudge higher than you     , might be because of playing bass in my high school years.. 
this Blon is really boosted the low frequency right in that electric bass guitar sound. 

i did some tip rolling again with the Blon and followed the advice of another member here (I'm sorry i forgot your name ) to use the Spiral Dots. so i put the Spiral Dots ++ on my Blon, and it indeed decreases the midbass hump and shifted the focus to the lower bass instead. you might want to try it too, maybe it would make the Blon a bit more tolerable for you


----------



## mayank11280

Hey, could you please help me out with comparing Final Audio E5000 and LZ-A6?


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Moondrop KXXS vs Blon bl-03
> 
> *Setup*:
> Source: Fiio M11, Flac or better files.
> ...


Very precise and well written. Thank you. 
Just a suggestion for you to try... Final Audio Type E tips are the ones I settled on the KXXS. IMO they work very well for KXXS.


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Very precise and well written. Thank you.
> Just a suggestion for you to try... Final Audio Type E tips are the ones I settled on the KXXS. IMO they work very well for KXXS.


Thank you, I do not have those tips but I have spinfits,newbee foams, jvc spiral dots/spiral dots++, symbio W and some others. Spinfits are my favourite for everything with the spiral dot++ coming up second If the iem is dark and fit.


----------



## Nimweth

TRN V90 arrived today. First impressions very positive, nice balanced tonality with good treble detail. More to come after burn in....


----------



## MrDelicious

chickenmoon said:


> They look very similar to the Dual Density Ear Tips sold by RHA but I can't guarantee they are exactly the same.
> 
> https://www.rha-audio.com/uk/accessories


Very similar indeed, might as well give it a go for that price. Thanks!


----------



## Firevortex

hey guys. i got recommend here to try a pair of CAA-C10s with TRN bt20 for decent wireless Chi-Fi experience. although cheap. i find the sound to be overly bright and very fatiguing. i do have it burn-in around 40hrs or so. do i need to let it burn in more with the CAA?


----------



## Slater

Firevortex said:


> hey guys. i got recommend here to try a pair of CAA-C10s with TRN bt20 for decent wireless Chi-Fi experience. although cheap. i find the sound to be overly bright and very fatiguing. i do have it burn-in around 40hrs or so. do i need to let it burn in more with the CAA?



Some things you can try to tame the treble:

1. Wide bore eartips
2. Foam eartips
3. A small piece of foam put inside of the eartip
4. Remove the eartip, cover the nozzle with a small scrap of tea bag or 3M micropore tape, and reinstall the eartip
5. Do the ZST form mod (search to find it) to the BA driver(s) in the nozzle


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Oct 16, 2019)

Firevortex said:


> hey guys. i got recommend here to try a pair of CAA-C10s with TRN bt20 for decent wireless Chi-Fi experience. although cheap. i find the sound to be overly bright and very fatiguing. i do have it burn-in around 40hrs or so. do i need to let it burn in more with the CAA?


CCA and KZ are over hyped by chifi hypesters. Some of those hypsters are probably paid while others got free iems and some are generally fans of the uncomplete sound due to the lack of quality in the components used.

Hopefully messages like this will get KZ to step up their game cause it sucks right now.

I've found much better brands: BQEYZ, Audiosense, etc.

PS: Don't trust anyone that doesn't have at least one iem from a few brands as their opinion isn't strong.


----------



## Firevortex

i'm using the JVC Spiral dot which is wide bore. i have very limited experience with IEMs only went for the True-wireless route. Its a lot brighter than my Sony WF1000XM3 and Momentum TWE (unfair comparison i know) but clarity is there and the sound stage is better than the Sony, Momentum is better in every way sounding more natural. i cant seem to enjoy them due to the brightness. coming from a AKG owner thats saying a lot lol.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Daily laugh achieved.


----------



## dflock (Oct 17, 2019)

Please forgive me if this has been discussed. I know many are looking to replace the stock cable on the BLON BL-03. I have a decent solution. I ordered a KZ Type C ( .78 mm, actually .75mm not sure of difference) cable from AliExpress for about $3.50. Its the cheap generic one that comes with certain KZ models.

It is a close fit but BLON is square and KZ female end is round. I lightly scraped corners with exacto (to square corners). Then used a hair dryer for about 20 seconds to soften plastic and inserted BLON right into KZ cable. Let it cool for a few minutes and BOOM. Works just fine and cable fits better for me around ear. You may not even need to use exacto and just heat end to soften and it could shape right over BLON.

You could also replace with higher end Type C cables and try my method. This was just a cheap tester but 100% with this cable.

Attached images. Let me know if you can not access them.

Enjoy!

* Rechecking my order, it looks to be .75mm for use with KZ ZS5.


----------



## Tonymac136

Firevortex said:


> i'm using the JVC Spiral dot which is wide bore. i have very limited experience with IEMs only went for the True-wireless route. Its a lot brighter than my Sony WF1000XM3 and Momentum TWE (unfair comparison i know) but clarity is there and the sound stage is better than the Sony, Momentum is better in every way sounding more natural. i cant seem to enjoy them due to the brightness. coming from a AKG owner thats saying a lot lol.



Yeah brightness and steely timbre is pretty much the failing of most KZ/CCA BA or hybrid stuff. I've got tinnitus (and ears which are almost 40 years old belonging to a man who has played in bands and done destruction derbies) so anything above 14kHz is indistinguishable from tinnitus even if I can hear it, yet I still find my KZ ZS10 uncomfortably bright. Horrible things.


----------



## Firevortex (Oct 17, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Yeah brightness and steely timbre is pretty much the failing of most KZ/CCA BA or hybrid stuff. I've got tinnitus (and ears which are almost 40 years old belonging to a man who has played in bands and done destruction derbies) so anything above 14kHz is indistinguishable from tinnitus even if I can hear it, yet I still find my KZ ZS10 uncomfortably bright. Horrible things.



Thanks Tonymac. Many of the feed back on these IEMs never mentioned they were bright. thus my initial post here. i thought my unit was weird or it requires more burn-in. for the price they are pretty good i guess. i mean i'm comparing them with true wireless IEMS x10 the cost.
Any recommendations on better set that has the 0.75mm connector?


----------



## SiggyFraud

dflock said:


> Please forgive me if this has been discussed. I know many are looking to replace the stock cable on the BLON BL-03. I have a decent solution. I ordered a KZ Type C ( .78 mm) cable from AliExpress for about $3.50. Its the cheap generic one that comes with certain KZ models.
> 
> It is a close fit but BLON is square and KZ female end is round. I lightly scraped corners with exacto (to square corners). Then used a hair dryer for about 20 seconds to soften plastic and inserted BLON right into KZ cable. Let it cool for a few minutes and BOOM. Works just fine and cable fits better for me around ear. You may not even need to use exacto and just heat end to soften and it could shape right over BLON.
> 
> ...


Great tip! Can't believe how simple it is. Took like 3 minutes


----------



## Coyro

Firevortex said:


> Many of the feed back on these IEMs never mentioned they were bright. thus my initial post here. i thought my unit was weird or it requires more burn-in.


As for myself - I didn't found C10 too bright, at the time I didn't found anything especially bad in them. But couldn't find anything prominent either, a bit boring, I daresay. Jack of all trades, master of none.
IMO they seem OKish for the price, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Johnny2R

dflock said:


> I ordered a KZ Type C ( .78 mm) cable from AliExpress for about $3.50. Its the cheap generic one that comes with certain KZ models.



Do you have a URL for this?


----------



## dflock (Oct 17, 2019)

Johnny2R said:


> Do you have a URL for this?




US $1.96  25%OFF | Practical L Plug Wire Upgrade Earphones Cable Durable Stable Replacement Accessories 0.75mm 2 Pin Copper Plated For KZ ZS5 6
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/NEcWyMSc


You are going to select the Type C (Mic or No Mic).

Look for other cables with same design and it could work if end of connector is pliable when warmed.


* Link doesnt seem to work. ALSO is looks like it is the .75mm and not .78mm csble that I used.


----------



## dflock

SiggyFraud said:


> Great tip! Can't believe how simple it is. Took like 3 minutes



Can you confirm if it was .75mm or .78mm? I original thought I ordered .78 but after checking order details it was a .75mm for use with KZ ZS5.


----------



## Mybutthurts

The KZ cable .75 will fit,  but will be a little loose in a .78 hole.
This was confirmed on another thread, but I can't it at the moment.

I very much hope this true as if my Blon cable is no good etc. Then I am hoping to use spare KZ cables instead.


----------



## Tonymac136

Firevortex said:


> Thanks Tonymac. Many of the feed back on these IEMs never mentioned they were bright. thus my initial post here. i thought my unit was weird or it requires more burn-in. for the price they are pretty good i guess. i mean i'm comparing them with true wireless IEMS x10 the cost.
> Any recommendations on better set that has the 0.75mm connector?



Seems the c10 uses the same paragraph c cable as the C12. Or with a bit of filing could be made to fit the Blon BL-03. Blon is less detailed but more musical sounding than the C12. Though the cable won't be an exact fit, plenty of people have put Paragraph C cables onto Blons so they would be able to advise.


----------



## SiggyFraud

dflock said:


> Can you confirm if it was .75mm or .78mm? I original thought I ordered .78 but after checking order details it was a .75mm for use with KZ ZS5.


Can't seem to find the order, but since I ordered the cable for the KZ ZSN some time ago, I'm pretty sure it's. 0.75mm. Fits and sounds fine with the Blons.


----------



## Slater

dflock said:


> Please forgive me if this has been discussed. I know many are looking to replace the stock cable on the BLON BL-03. I have a decent solution. I ordered a KZ Type C ( .78 mm, actually .75mm not sure of difference) cable from AliExpress for about $3.50. Its the cheap generic one that comes with certain KZ models.
> 
> It is a close fit but BLON is square and KZ female end is round. I lightly scraped corners with exacto (to square corners). Then used a hair dryer for about 20 seconds to soften plastic and inserted BLON right into KZ cable. Let it cool for a few minutes and BOOM. Works just fine and cable fits better for me around ear. You may not even need to use exacto and just heat end to soften and it could shape right over BLON.
> 
> ...



So to clarify, you heated and reformed:

1. the 2-pin plug on the cable
or
2. the 2-pin socket on the Blon


----------



## SiggyFraud

Slater said:


> So to clarify, you heated and reformed:
> 
> 1. the 2-pin plug on the cable
> or
> 2. the 2-pin socket on the Blon


The plug on the cable. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Slater

Ziggomatic said:


> Daily laugh achieved.



I think we could all laugh more on a daily basis.


----------



## dflock

Slater said:


> So to clarify, you heated and reformed:
> 
> 1. the 2-pin plug on the cable
> or
> 2. the 2-pin socket on the Blon




The 2 Pin Plug on Cable (female end) gets warmed so it forms around. No heat to the BLON.


----------



## Slater

SiggyFraud said:


> The plug on the cable. Worked like a charm.



I’ll have to give it a try!

Thanks for sharing the mod idea. It sounds like a simple and effective solution


----------



## SiggyFraud

Slater said:


> I’ll have to give it a try!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the mod idea. It sounds like a simple and effective solution


Actually it was @dflock who came up with the idea. I just used it on my spare type C silver-plated cable.


----------



## zr0dfx

SiggyFraud said:


> Actually it was @dflock who came up with the idea. I just used it on my spare type C silver-plated cable.


Did you use a knife to “square” the connector on the cable as well or did you just use the hairdryer?


----------



## CoiL

RikudouGoku said:


> Moondrop KXXS vs Blon bl-03
> 
> *Setup*:
> Source: Fiio M11, Flac or better files.
> ...


Thanks for impressions!
Again, very similar opinion as I`ve read from some others about KXXS (or KPE) vs. BL-03.
I also think KPE is winner for MY preferences and will be using BL-03 as beater everyday-everywhere IEM.


----------



## RikudouGoku

CoiL said:


> Thanks for impressions!
> Again, very similar opinion as I`ve read from some others about KXXS (or KPE) vs. BL-03.
> I also think KPE is winner for MY preferences and will be using BL-03 as beater everyday-everywhere IEM.


Yeah, that is also my plan right now. Altough when 11/11 comes I will probably buy the Tin audio P1, Shuoer Tape and the Thieaudio Phantom.


----------



## SiggyFraud

zr0dfx said:


> Did you use a knife to “square” the connector on the cable as well or did you just use the hairdryer?


No knife. Just the hairdryer


----------



## zr0dfx

SiggyFraud said:


> No knife. Just the hairdryer


Brilliant! Will definitely try this before breaking out the jewellers files.


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 19, 2019)

So, a few days ago I was searching on taobao and looking forward to purchasing the BLON BL01, but stumbled upon one that eerily looks like the BLON BL03 on "steroids"! I did not even think twice and pulled the trigger on this one! It's like BL03-superman meets Ranvoo H21-bizarro superman! ...The interior is a crazy looking hyper-drive unit in a similar casing to the BL03, but incredibly incased in hardened China glass! Unfortunately, you can only find them on taobao by searching, "Ranvoo". ...Unless, someone finds them elsewhere!

I purchased it on sale for 148 Chinese Yuan, which is around $21 US dollars! And, though the cables are not detachable, I still think it's a steal and want to give them a try!

Check them out...!





...They come in white, too!



Hopefully, I'll receive them in 4 days!


-Clear


----------



## Otto Motor

*Why So Cheap?* *The Story of Chi-Fi Earphones - Part 2!*

We investigate the motivation behind cheap earphones from China in a three-part series and shamelessly uncover the truth behind this ever growing business. You'll get spectacular insights like never before right down to the cost break-down of these.

A must-read for everyone with ears!



Spoiler: Part 2


----------



## Slater

SiggyFraud said:


> No knife. Just the hairdryer



Once you reshape the cable, how well do they still fit the KZs (ie ZSX, C12, ZSN, ZS10 Pro, etc)?

I assume they’ll still fit fine, but might be a little loose.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> *Why So Cheap?* *The Story of Chi-Fi Earphones - Part 2!*
> 
> We investigate the motivation behind cheap earphones from China in a three-part series and shamelessly uncover the truth behind this ever growing business. You'll get spectacular insights like never before right down to the cost break-down of these.
> 
> ...



You’re the John Stossel of ChiFi; uncovering and reporting on all of the secrets


----------



## PhonoPhi

Otto Motor said:


> *Why So Cheap?* *The Story of Chi-Fi Earphones - Part 2!*
> 
> We investigate the motivation behind cheap earphones from China in a three-part series and shamelessly uncover the truth behind this ever growing business. You'll get spectacular insights like never before right down to the cost break-down of these.
> 
> ...



A "rose oil" to everyone with ears! 

It makes all the sense now - TRN X6 as a perfect multimedia IEM! Thank you!


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Some things you can try to tame the treble:
> 
> 1. Wide bore eartips



Wide bore? Increases treble for me.

https://www.audioreviews.org/how-to-remove-treble-peaks/


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Wide bore? Increases treble for me.
> 
> https://www.audioreviews.org/how-to-remove-treble-peaks/



It usually smooths treble peaks for me. Really narrow bore tips make treble peaky. But we all hear differently, so YMMV.

Wide bore tips reduce the low end slightly, which does rebalance the sound more towards the treble. But it’s not like it creates sharp treble spikes where there were none before.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> It usually smooths treble peaks for me. Really narrow bore tips make treble peaky. But we all hear differently, so YMMV.
> 
> Wide bore tips reduce the low end slightly, which does rebalance the sound more towards the treble. But it’s not like it creates sharp treble spikes where there were none before.


+1 ...Same here.


----------



## Coyro

Slater said:


> It usually smooths treble peaks for me. Really narrow bore tips make treble peaky. But we all hear differently, so YMMV.


IMO the most apparent cause of differences can be the insertion depth change. The combination of different tips in different ears in an attempt to get the optimal seal with a decent fit can do very confusing results.


----------



## requal (Oct 24, 2019)

Few words more, after few days later with GuideRays GR-I68.. - Relatively there's not much reviews of those, so I decided to share some impressions.

I would mention that those who have large ear canals can be little disappointed, because tips are relatively small. It seems like biggest is as M size of normal tips. Tips are very important with this earphone.. and it could be problematic to find replacement.

Sound from GRz is coherent and sound-stage is large.  Highs and mids are forward, and it isn't typical v-shape signature. IMO mesurements makes misrepresentation, because longer tip nozzle makes them like v-shape on graph. On stock tips perception of sound is like this:
High ***
Mid ***
Low **

Bass isn't primary part of tuning, but sub-bass can rumble when needed and mid-bass doesn't bleed on midrange. Overall nice textured and not distorted.

Vocals both male, and female are in my opinion very good, especially female vocals can cause a little thrill. On other side could also show bit sibilance ocasionaly

Highs are on edge of sharpness, but it could be perceived as exciting.
Definitely, when I changed cable to stock Rhapsodio Orla or included bi-flange tips top end has toned down, but I miss this sparkle, so I decided to still use stock cable and normal tips.

Earphones are worth to try, especialy for those who likes experiments. Personally I prefer them over Blons BL-03.

Those are my personal units (not samples) and I was listening them with LG G7 Fit with quad dac mostly.

Regards!


----------



## Jmop

Still eagerly awaiting my Blons.. Would love to hear more recs for other smooth sounding earphones in any price range.


----------



## baskingshark

Jmop said:


> Still eagerly awaiting my Blons.. Would love to hear more recs for other smooth sounding earphones in any price range.



Two other smooth IEMs i have used:
1 - Hisenior B5+. 5 knowles BA, retails ~ $80usd. Very midcentric, good for vocals, acoustic, jazz. Good isolation, clarity, imaging and details. Timbre and tonality excellent for an all BA set. Has roll off at extreme frequencies so not the best for bass forward genres. But takes well to EQ (I'm a basshead), so boost the bass a few dB up and it's great. The tuning is very atypical for a CHIFI set and not every genre will shine with it though. Not everyone likes this kind of tuning as such.

2 - Toneking ninetails. Single DD with front and back tuning filters, can give 9 configs for sound tuning, from basshead to V shape to more neutral. Excellent timbre and tonality. Retails $100 usd but can be gotten @ $80ish during sales. Big sounstage and quite good clarity and details for a single DD set. Isolation is below average and shells looks weird (but it is very comfortable).

These have no harsh peaks or valleys in the FR. Very coherent and organic tuning.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Two other smooth IEMs i have used:
> 1 - Hisenior B5+. 5 knowles BA, retails ~ $80usd. Very midcentric, good for vocals, acoustic, jazz. Good isolation, clarity, imaging and details. Timbre and tonality excellent for an all BA set. Has roll off at extreme frequencies so not the best for bass forward genres. But takes well to EQ (I'm a basshead), so boost the bass a few dB up and it's great. The tuning is very atypical for a CHIFI set and not every genre will shine with it though. Not everyone likes this kind of tuning as such.



and one heck of a stage monitor


----------



## baskingshark

chinmie said:


> and one heck of a stage monitor



Yes it would be a good stage monitor, especially for vocals and guitar. The hisenior shop claims an isolation of -18dB for it and i think it is thereabouts. 

Unfortunately I have the Audiosense T800 which has better isolation (30dB), details, clarity and instrument separation. But it is a great entry level set for stage monitoring for sure.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Yes it would be a good stage monitor, especially for vocals and guitar. The hisenior shop claims an isolation of -18dB for it and i think it is thereabouts.
> 
> Unfortunately I have the Audiosense T800 which has better isolation (30dB), details, clarity and instrument separation. But it is a great entry level set for stage monitoring for sure.



i think they offer the option to make it full resin instead.. that would add more isolation. luckily (or unluckily) i don't gig anymore, so for going to the mall with my wife and kid, this still do the job. i really love listening to guitars, especially distorted big muff/fuzz style sound on the B5+


----------



## Jmop

baskingshark said:


> Two other smooth IEMs i have used:
> 1 - Hisenior B5+. 5 knowles BA, retails ~ $80usd. Very midcentric, good for vocals, acoustic, jazz. Good isolation, clarity, imaging and details. Timbre and tonality excellent for an all BA set. Has roll off at extreme frequencies so not the best for bass forward genres. But takes well to EQ (I'm a basshead), so boost the bass a few dB up and it's great. The tuning is very atypical for a CHIFI set and not every genre will shine with it though. Not everyone likes this kind of tuning as such.
> 
> 2 - Toneking ninetails. Single DD with front and back tuning filters, can give 9 configs for sound tuning, from basshead to V shape to more neutral. Excellent timbre and tonality. Retails $100 usd but can be gotten @ $80ish during sales. Big sounstage and quite good clarity and details for a single DD set. Isolation is below average and shells looks weird (but it is very comfortable).
> ...


Thanks! Will look into them.


----------



## baskingshark

Hi friends, have any of u tried the Whizzer A-HE03 Kylin before? 1 DD + 2 BA (knowles). Looks well built and FR looks quite basshead.

Seems it is on a flash sale on the AE Whizzer shop at $92 USD now.


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> Hi friends, have any of u tried the Whizzer A-HE03 Kylin before? 1 DD + 2 BA (knowles). Looks well built and FR looks quite basshead.
> 
> Seems it is on a flash sale on the AE Whizzer shop at $92 USD now.


"There is a lot of bloat "
crinacle


----------



## superuser1

FastAndClean said:


> "There is a lot of bloat "
> crinacle


Very very true!!


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> 2 - Toneking ninetails. Single DD with front and back tuning filters, can give 9 configs for sound tuning, from basshead to V shape to more neutral. Excellent timbre and tonality. Retails $100 usd but can be gotten @ $80ish during sales. Big sounstage and quite good clarity and details for a single DD set.



+1 on the NineTail rec. The fact that it has 9 tuning filter combinations (that actually make a difference in the sound profile) adds even more bang for the buck.


----------



## crabdog

baskingshark said:


> Hi friends, have any of u tried the Whizzer A-HE03 Kylin before? 1 DD + 2 BA (knowles). Looks well built and FR looks quite basshead.
> 
> Seems it is on a flash sale on the AE Whizzer shop at $92 USD now.


"The Kylin’s bass is somewhat of a disappointment for me. On one hand, the upper bass is fairly conservative in quantity and sounds reasonably good. On the other hand, the lower and sub-bass have a slow decay, are boosted out of proportion and have a tendency to sound disconnected from the music."
_Yours truly_


----------



## silverfishla

baskingshark said:


> Hi friends, have any of u tried the Whizzer A-HE03 Kylin before? 1 DD + 2 BA (knowles). Looks well built and FR looks quite basshead.
> 
> Seems it is on a flash sale on the AE Whizzer shop at $92 USD now.


I disagree with the other assessments of the Kylin.  I think it has good mids, nice treble and good present bass.  A nice visceral bass.  It continues to be one of my favorites, especially with smaller DAPs where the Kylin can pull out a bit more luscious bass than some of my other IEMs.  I find the soundstage very nice and spacious.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

BadReligionPunk said:


> I got mine at $65 and instantly recognized they had strengths that even my $250 IEMs didn't have. I still have not found a worthy replacement at under $200(my Limit). I believe that says something but im a bass head that loves Mids.
> 
> Anyway if you dig those out again here are a few songs/genres that (to me) sound better on CNT then anything else I have listened too.
> 
> ...





I just tested the CNT-1 versus the TFZ T2 Galaxy on the first 3 tracks. _Koffee,_ especially, is spectacular with the CNT-1.

The T2 Galaxy isolates the different elements of the song better than the CNT-1, and may give better detail on some instruments. Positioning is also a little clearer with the T2. But the CNT-1 is more melodic, more pleasant to listen to, and the bass seems integrated more 'naturally.' The instruments and bass are also smoother, and bass is thumpier. It's a warmer and more human presentation that better matches the video.

With _"The Sky is Falling," _the T2 Galaxy presents clearer vocals. But I'm not sure all the elements of the song integrate as well as on the CNT-1. The CNT-1 muddies it some, but it's more compelling. There's more 'stages' to the CNT-1 bass. Female vocals are pleasantly rounded. [T2 foregrounded the male vocals better, though.]

_Majik_ is just smoother and better integrated on the CNT-1, with more sparkly highs as compared to the T2 Galaxy. T2 Galaxy presents the song's elements distinctly, but lifelessly. CNT-1 bass here reminds me of a car subwoofer.

With the T2 Galaxy, I appreciate its instrument separation, it has some good technicalities, but it just sounds 'flat' and 'dead' with most of these tracks, whereas I don't want to stop listening with the CNT-1. By contrast, listening to these tracks with the CNT-1 is a little like looking through a glass with a light coating of vaseline: the elements are softened and some of them become a little unclear. [I'm thinking of the old Nintendo 64's 'Vaseline-O-Vision,' which killed some detail and clarity, but presented a smooth overall experience, if framerates kept up.] It's probably more tuned to the human ear.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I've also been testing the CNT-1 against the KZ-7 a little. It gets in a real shootout with the KZ-7 in some of the bassier Daft Punk songs like Da Funk and Doin' it Right. I'm not sure which I prefer more. The CNT-1 bass is tighter, and I think it goes deeper. The KZ-7 continues to surprise me though, and actually did okay with John Coltrane "My Favourite Things," where it presented the song in a powerful fashion. The CNT-1 was more relaxed, but maybe a little too relaxed. My expectations are very subjective, though. [Even the T2 is handling that Coltrane song okay. But the King Pro might be smoother, more relaxed, except for the main saxophone, which is too much.]

The CNT-1 also handles ELP's _Fanfare For The Common Man_ better than most of my Chi-Fi. The soundstage works in its favour here. You're surrounded by the guitar and synths, and heavier bass sneaks in once in a while, which the CNT-1 handles well. It really pulls you in, and the CNT-1 keeps the beat.


----------



## FastAndClean

CNT1 is one of my favorites, it has incredible bass control, unmatched  by my other dynamic earphones, the bass is not only the fastest and tightest, it is very dynamic as well, when you have amazing control with high dynamic range it can wow you on some tracks like nothing else, i use mine with 5db bass boost under 60hz and with that it is the most impressive earphone for electronic music that i have


----------



## chickenmoon

silverfishla said:


> I disagree with the other assessments of the Kylin.  I think it has good mids, nice treble and good present bass.  A nice visceral bass.  It continues to be one of my favorites, especially with smaller DAPs where the Kylin can pull out a bit more luscious bass than some of my other IEMs.  I find the soundstage very nice and spacious.



I don't think the Kylin's bass qualifies as visceral as it lacks both punch and definition to my ears.

To me the Kylin is a warm and smooth iem with so-so bass quality and good but too subdued rest of the frequency range, almost completely lacking bite and excitement. I also don't like BA treble in general so this one turned out to be one of my most underwhelming purchase. I bought them immediately when they came out based on my appreciation of their  previous A15 models but was very disappointed..


----------



## BadReligionPunk

FastAndClean said:


> CNT1 is one of my favorites, it has incredible bass control, unmatched  by my other dynamic earphones, the bass is not only the fastest and tightest, it is very dynamic as well, when you have amazing control with high dynamic range it can wow you on some tracks like nothing else, i use mine with 5db bass boost under 60hz and with that it is the most impressive earphone for electronic music that i have




Been doing a lot of comparison and note taking with Kanas VS CNT1 and its fairly close at this point. There is more sub bass and mid bass with Kanas and the mids are a touch cleaner and more detailed, but stage and space is bigger on CNT1 and there is just some special sauce I am trying to figure out with them(I think its just presence). Was listening to this album today with Kanas and was blown away. Came home and listened with CNT1 and it just sounded better. My personal feeling is that Kanas is dark. CNT is not. that's probably what gives the sense of space and air which works so well with this style of music.
Along the same style as Toast. This songs bass is really intoxicating to me. 


BTWn BL03 is no slouch here either. Less low end then Kanas or CNT1, but still has enough grunt to make it fun IMO


----------



## FastAndClean

BadReligionPunk said:


> Been doing a lot of comparison and note taking with Kanas VS CNT1 and its fairly close at this point. There is more sub bass and mid bass with Kanas and the mids are a touch cleaner and more detailed, but stage and space is bigger on CNT1 and there is just some special sauce I am trying to figure out with them(I think its just presence). Was listening to this album today with Kanas and was blown away. Came home and listened with CNT1 and it just sounded better. My personal feeling is that Kanas is dark. CNT is not. that's probably what gives the sense of space and air which works so well with this style of music.
> Along the same style as Toast. This songs bass is really intoxicating to me.
> 
> 
> BTWn BL03 is no slouch here either. Less low end then Kanas or CNT1, but still has enough grunt to make it fun IMO



Kanas have more natural timber compared to CNT1, agree about the bass, Kanas have a little bit more, especially sub bass, Kanas is dark only if the recording lack upper treble, if there is upper treble recorded the Kanas is not dark, it has energy there that is lacking in the CNT1, CNT1 have more mid treble, so for most song it will be more balanced in the treble region
Kanas for me have longer decay in the bass, the attack is slower as well, the texture is very good though, it can separate the notes well despite the slower response there
overall i find the Kanas closer to Blon BL03 sound, they are like from the same family, CNT1 is a bit different, a bit colored in the mids and treble
that is the reason why i am not using CNT1 with vocal music like folk for example, it is good but the other two are better


----------



## BadReligionPunk

FastAndClean said:


> Kanas have more natural timber compared to CNT1, agree about the bass, Kanas have a little bit more, especially sub bass, Kanas is dark only if the recording lack upper treble, if there is upper treble recorded the Kanas is not dark, it has energy there that is lacking in the CNT1, CNT1 have more mid treble, so for most song it will be more balanced in the treble region
> Kanas for me have longer decay in the bass, the attack is slower as well, the texture is very good though, it can separate the notes well despite the slower response there
> overall i find the Kanas closer to Blon BL03 sound, they are like from the same family, CNT1 is a bit different, a bit colored in the mids and treble
> that is the reason why i am not using CNT1 with vocal music like folk for example, it is good but the other two are better



Im pretty shocked at how good the Kanas mids are despite having the bass that they have. They are great. 
BL03 to me is a great all rounder. The only thing that keeps it from being a daily driver is that the isolation is not that great. 

BTW. Have you had chance to hit the TFZ No3?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> It usually smooths treble peaks for me. Really narrow bore tips make treble peaky. But we all hear differently, so YMMV.
> 
> Wide bore tips reduce the low end slightly, which does rebalance the sound more towards the treble. But it’s not like it creates sharp treble spikes where there were none before.


A very interesting point.
I simplistically assumed that wide bores enrich treble.
I use either JVC Spiral dots or similar wide bores on all my favourite IEMs for a simple point not to cut/constrain anything unnecessarily.

Then, if to think about it, the closest analogy that comes to mind is the bore acoustics of woodwind instruments, e.g. clarinets that I am most familiar with.

There wide bore instruments (French and English clarinets) have more open sound (of clarinet in jazz or klezmer), rich throughout the spectra with sometimes clashing overtones.

While narrower bore instruments (German clarinets) have more clear sound with less but more pronounced overtones, which some may perceive as brighter sounding.

If to take further analogies from woodwind acoustics, the bore mismatch (such as that of mouthpiece and the upper joint) is quite disturbing, so again using the tips with the same bore as a nozzle is the least perturbing option.


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 24, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Im pretty shocked at how good the Kanas mids are despite having the bass that they have. They are great.
> BL03 to me is a great all rounder. The only thing that keeps it from being a daily driver is that the isolation is not that great.


agree 100%, about the mids on Kanas, it is a rare thing to have pure DD with great mids, usually the BAs can nail the midrange, DD earphones are most of the time V shaped
the isolation on the Blon is ok for me, but i am using earphones at home, for outside i don't want isolation, i prefer to be "aware" of my surroundings



BadReligionPunk said:


> BTW. Have you had chance to hit the TFZ No3?


i was gonna buy it at one point, but after that i saw some measurements showing recession in the mid range and i am not a fan of V shaped sound, my perfect signature is L shaped, but for vocal music i like mid forward earphones, the BAs that i have all of them have forward vocals, it is rare for me to use them though, 80% of my time i listen to electronic music


----------



## chinmie

BadReligionPunk said:


> Im pretty shocked at how good the Kanas mids are despite having the bass that they have. They are great.
> BL03 to me is a great all rounder. The only thing that keeps it from being a daily driver is that the isolation is not that great.
> 
> BTW. Have you had chance to hit the TFZ No3?



I've said this already somewhere in this forum: for anything that uses a synthetic drums and bass, the Kanas is superior than the BL03. for acoustic drums and stringed bass sounds, the BL 03 would sound more natural while the Kanas sounded like being applied with another mastering compressor..it sounds cleaner, but slightly more compressed.. so I prefer the BL03 on that


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> CNT1 is one of my favorites, it has incredible bass control, unmatched  by my other dynamic earphones, the bass is not only the fastest and tightest, it is very dynamic as well, when you have amazing control with high dynamic range it can wow you on some tracks like nothing else, i use mine with 5db bass boost under 60hz and with that it is the most impressive earphone for electronic music that i have



Agree 100%! 
I'm actually using my CNT1 more than the TFZ No. 3 these days. I think I previously mentioned that if I had heard the CNT1 prior to purchasing the TFZ No. 3, I wouldn't have gotten the latter.
Even though the TFZ No. 3 has more subbass extension and quantity, there is a midbass bleed and it is not as fast as the CNT1.
The TFZ No. 3 has a spike at the 8 kHz area that makes some horns and trumpets sound harsh, but the CNT1 doesn't have this nasty spike. CNT1 has great control of the dynamic range indeed.


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> CNT1 has great control of the dynamic range indeed.


it can really jump at me with a massive but tight slam, funny little things


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I'd love to find a upgrade,  but I am happy with what I have.  Weather getting cold so I am almost in exclusive headphone weather anyway.  

At a reggae show now but was still browsing aliexpress and saw BLON had a new earphone with the 10mm carbon driver.  Saw there was only 1 order so far,  but I am guessing that it's same driver as bl 03? It's also $65. Interesting.


----------



## silverfishla

chickenmoon said:


> I don't think the Kylin's bass qualifies as visceral as it lacks both punch and definition to my ears.
> 
> To me the Kylin is a warm and smooth iem with so-so bass quality and good but too subdued rest of the frequency range, almost completely lacking bite and excitement. I also don't like BA treble in general so this one turned out to be one of my most underwhelming purchase. I bought them immediately when they came out based on my appreciation of their  previous A15 models but was very disappointed..


I think we all need to take our Kylins out and have another listen!  Haha.


----------



## superuser1

silverfishla said:


> I think we all need to take our Kylins out and have another listen!  Haha.


I did ... flabby bass IMO even after putting on a pure silver cable. Go figure 
I think as @crabdog pointed out the bass is disjointed from the rest of the spectrum. Though the mids are decent i feel the overall SQ is marred by the flabby bass. I tried different sources too including the zx300 and fiio m6 as well as the iDSD BL.

I will give it another listen just to be sure the third time!


----------



## chickenmoon

silverfishla said:


> I think we all need to take our Kylins out and have another listen!  Haha.



Well, I did that just a couple of weeks ago. I took them out with the QP1R for a trip in town thinking I needed to give them another chance (as some people seem to like them a lot). I regretted it almost immediately.


----------



## silverfishla (Oct 19, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> Well, I did that just a couple of weeks ago. I took them out with the QP1R for a trip in town thinking I needed to give them another chance (as some people seem to like them a lot). I regretted it almost immediately.


If you guys think the bass is flabby...try flipping the pins on them and take a listen.  You might like them better that way.  It flips the mix and brings the mids up.  Usually doing this, the bass gets lost.  But, with the Kylins, only the lowest part of the bass drops down and the vocals come up.  It sounds like a Tin T2 with a bigger soundstage.
I still like them a lot (as is) been listening for the last couple of hours.


----------



## silverfishla (Oct 19, 2019)

Word. (Sorry, I double posted.  Whoops)


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

BadReligionPunk said:


> was still browsing aliexpress and saw BLON had a new earphone with the 10mm carbon driver.  Saw there was only 1 order so far,  but I am guessing that it's same driver as bl 03? It's also $65. Interesting.


I don't think it's new. It must sound great though. It's a BLON!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

My Audiosense T100 sounds harsh compared to the Blon BL01.  

Comparing iems sure helps you realize which ones you really do like.


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 19, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I don't think it's new. It must sound great though. It's a BLON!



What model no. is it? Would like to check it out.

thank you


----------



## FastAndClean

dharmasteve said:


> What model no. is it. Would like too check it out.
> 
> thank you


they probably use the same driver - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_52


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> they probably use the same driver - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_52



that's a completely different name (BOLN  )
they never cease to amaze on the spelling department


----------



## Cevisi

Did they really put the blon driver into the dm6 shell lol 

But i have to say thats the best shell ever


----------



## FastAndClean

Cevisi said:


> Did they really put the blon driver into the dm6 shell lol
> 
> But i have to say thats the best shell ever


no impressions for that model, if the tuning is the same as BL03 i will buy it


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Talks about a brake system and in one picture it shows the metal tips,  and then in another one it doesn't.  Makes it look like there is a nozzle filter deal with these.  
The Cardinal(red) comes with a red cable,  and the Bluejay(blue) comes with a blue cable.  I actually want a red and blue mix. That would look sweet.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

BadReligionPunk said:


> Talks about a brake system and in one picture it shows the metal tips,  and then in another one it doesn't.  Makes it look like there is a nozzle filter deal with these.
> The Cardinal(red) comes with a red cable,  and the Bluejay(blue) comes with a blue cable.  I actually want a red and blue mix. That would look sweet.



They got buyer comments in a photo from 9 months ago......
Would be cool if they were tuned the same.


----------



## yorosello

Btw, does this site have a dedicated thread for those who wanted to post pictures of their most beautiful looking IEM?


----------



## rayliam80

yorosello said:


> Btw, does this site have a dedicated thread for those who wanted to post pictures of their most beautiful looking IEM?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-audio-lounge.855661/


----------



## crabdog

yorosello said:


> Btw, does this site have a dedicated thread for those who wanted to post pictures of their most beautiful looking IEM?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi.633511/


----------



## yorosello

rayliam80 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-audio-lounge.855661/


Thankss


----------



## paulindss

FastAndClean said:


> no impressions for that model, if the tuning is the same as BL03 i will buy it



Me too


----------



## mbwilson111

yorosello said:


> Btw, does this site have a dedicated thread for those who wanted to post pictures of their most beautiful looking IEM?



That first link is not a dedicated thread for that... it is quite different...although of course you are welcome to join in with whatever is going on.   .  The second one that crabdog posted is a dedicated thread for pictures.



rayliam80 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-audio-lounge.855661/





crabdog said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi.633511/


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

How do the Blon 01 and 03 compare? Is the body weight the same? The fit? The shape?


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> How do the Blon 01 and 03 compare? Is the body weight the same? The fit? The shape?



Apples and oranges. They are a similar weight but a totally different shape. Fit isn't great with stock tips on either (though the later 03 with the black bag may be different) but most aftermarket tips fit fine. 01 is worn down, 03 up. 03 has a removable cable, 01s is integrated. Soundwise, too, they are different. The 01 is tuned more closely to a Tin T2 than the 03 which is much meatier. Sub bass isn't really a thing with the 01. It's not light (even with a phone as a source it goes as deep and has as much punch as a Tin T2 on an amplifier).
The 03 has a bigger soundstage. The 01 has a better soundstage and separation (except for a bit of confusion between bass guitar and bass drum - though this has improved no end with burn in, it is still there a little).
Timbre is roughly equal on both units, pretty much bang on with instruments I know well.
The 01 has more tonal consistency to my ears and seems to have a little more detail though this could be the more treble-oriented tuning of the 01. The 03 presents music as a whole slightly better.
I tend to use my 01 more because I can just plug it into a phone and enjoy the music. The 03 sounds at its best on the end of an amp. It's picky about tips. I mean, it's glorious and my favourite IEM of all. But just as I won't always listen to vinyl when I want to listen to music, often the simplicity of the 01 "experience" beats the "better" 03 hands down.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Slater said:


> Once you reshape the cable, how well do they still fit the KZs (ie ZSX, C12, ZSN, ZS10 Pro, etc)?
> 
> I assume they’ll still fit fine, but might be a little loose.


No idea. From the ones you mentioned I only have the ZSN, but it's tucked away in its box, waiting to be sold.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

FastAndClean said:


> CNT1 is one of my favorites, it has incredible bass control, unmatched  by my other dynamic earphones, the bass is not only the fastest and tightest, it is very dynamic as well, when you have amazing control with high dynamic range it can wow you on some tracks like nothing else, i use mine with 5db bass boost under 60hz and with that it is the most impressive earphone for electronic music that i have



Yes, exactly. Try it with Tubular Bells (remastered), where it shines above my other IEMs:



I definitely notice the dynamic advantages of the CNT-1 on certain tracks. And the bass goes deeper than most. Even though bass is of middling importance here, the Interstellar Docking Scene [SPOILERS] is simply better on the CNT-1 than most of my Chi-Fi IEMs, including the capable King Pro:



Honestly, the CNT-1 is making me more sensitive to 'artificial' tuning on my other IEMs. I thought I was more of a BA guy than DD, but it's kind of all-for-nought if the tuning's off. So there's an argument to search for a 'better' CNT-1, with substantial improvements in soundstage (width, since it's already deep), imaging, detail retrieval, and positioning.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

chinmie said:


> I've said this already somewhere in this forum: for anything that uses a synthetic drums and bass, the Kanas is superior than the BL03. for acoustic drums and stringed bass sounds, the BL 03 would sound more natural while the Kanas sounded like being applied with another mastering compressor..it sounds cleaner, but slightly more compressed.. so I prefer the BL03 on that



The way you are describing the Kanas, being good with synthetic drums and bass, it might be good for certain prog. rock. What do you think? Kanas vs CNT-1 vs. TFZ No. 3, which is probably better? lol, you might not have tried them all.

BL-03 sounds like it would be best for music produced with traditional instruments.


----------



## chinmie

yes, it might, especially those with "click-y" bass drums. it's fun to test both of them (the Kanas and Blon) on the same song, just to hear different aspects of the mix they accentuate. 

unfortunately i haven't tried the CNT and No. 3 yet


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 20, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Apples and oranges. They are a similar weight but a totally different shape. Fit isn't great with stock tips on either (though the later 03 with the black bag may be different) but most aftermarket tips fit fine. 01 is worn down, 03 up. 03 has a removable cable, 01s is integrated. Soundwise, too, they are different. The 01 is tuned more closely to a Tin T2 than the 03 which is much meatier. Sub bass isn't really a thing with the 01. It's not light (even with a phone as a source it goes as deep and has as much punch as a Tin T2 on an amplifier).
> The 03 has a bigger soundstage. The 01 has a better soundstage and separation (except for a bit of confusion between bass guitar and bass drum - though this has improved no end with burn in, it is still there a little).
> Timbre is roughly equal on both units, pretty much bang on with instruments I know well.
> The 01 has more tonal consistency to my ears and seems to have a little more detail though this could be the more treble-oriented tuning of the 01. The 03 presents music as a whole slightly better.
> I tend to use my 01 more because I can just plug it into a phone and enjoy the music. The 03 sounds at its best on the end of an amp. It's picky about tips. I mean, it's glorious and my favourite IEM of all. But just as I won't always listen to vinyl when I want to listen to music, often the simplicity of the 01 "experience" beats the "better" 03 hands down.


Okay, why did you go on and write something that good about the BL01? Now, I'm going to end up buying a pair!  ...The flow of cash comes and goes!


----------



## superuser1

I just want to ask if you guys have any preferred iems for listening to ambient, space genres. All and any input would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## crabdog

superuser1 said:


> I just want to ask if you guys have any preferred iems for listening to ambient, space genres. All and any input would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks


The Shuoer Tape is great for for ambient stuff. Very clean sound with deep bass and above-average detail retrieval. Also the new Tipsy Dunmer Pro is ticking lots of boxes for me. Not sure what price range you're interested in though, both of those are between $100-200.


----------



## Otto Motor

@loomisjohnson is taking on a crowdpleaser...



Spoiler: KZ ZSX Terminator


----------



## ozziecook

Been mentioned before I expect, but what’s the best Spinfit model number for the Blon 03?


----------



## Nimweth

superuser1 said:


> I just want to ask if you guys have any preferred iems for listening to ambient, space genres. All and any input would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks


Ambient and space music are two of my favourite genres. I find the KZ ZS7 very good here as it has a superb sub bass and creates excellent atmosphere. However I am currently testing the TRN V90 and it is shaping up really well. It has a similar sub bass but the treble is superior with its 30019 BAs which sound much more natural than the 30095 BAs. If detail is your thing, I would suggest the Tin T3 or TRI i4, and perhaps also the CCA C12 although that has a bit too much emphasis in the upper mids/lower treble, in which respect it resembles the ZS10 Pro. I hope this helps!


----------



## superuser1

crabdog said:


> The Shuoer Tape is great for for ambient stuff. Very clean sound with deep bass and above-average detail retrieval. Also the new Tipsy Dunmer Pro is ticking lots of boxes for me. Not sure what price range you're interested in though, both of those are between $100-200.


Tipsy Dunmer.. the name is so intriguing  
My budget is between $100 - $150.. i hope i can stretch a little more.



Nimweth said:


> Ambient and space music are two of my favourite genres. I find the KZ ZS7 very good here as it has a superb sub bass and creates excellent atmosphere. However I am currently testing the TRN V90 and it is shaping up really well. It has a similar sub bass but the treble is superior with its 30019 BAs which sound much more natural than the 30095 BAs. If detail is your thing, I would suggest the Tin T3 or TRI i4, and perhaps also the CCA C12 although that has a bit too much emphasis in the upper mids/lower treble, in which respect it resembles the ZS10 Pro. I hope this helps!


Thank you very much for your recommendations guys.


----------



## baskingshark

ozziecook said:


> Been mentioned before I expect, but what’s the best Spinfit model number for the Blon 03?



A few of us use CP100 for it. Some others reported CP145 fits.
Do note CP100 is of a narrower bore and I find it boosts the bass somewhat. Considering u previously found the midbass of the BLON a bit boomy, CP100 may not be the best option for u.


----------



## Coyro

ozziecook said:


> Been mentioned before I expect, but what’s the best Spinfit model number for the Blon 03?


In my case - CP145 with an extender. If the depth is not an issue - CP100 without the extender maybe. Have tried CP240 but they sat awkwardly.


----------



## yorosello

CP145's umbrella is a bit longer than CP100


----------



## Otto Motor

I am at a loss why nobody is excited about these...



Spoiler: BQEYZ Spring 1


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 20, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I am at a loss why nobody is excited about these...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BQEYZ Spring 1


Two possible answers:
1) With a lot of different hypes, less excitement (and funds) can be spread through many different IEMs
2) Is it 6-7 times more fun than ****, which is 6-7 times more affordable?
Also "purists of coherence" will still likely prefer a single DD to  piezo crossovers.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I am at a loss why nobody is excited about these...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BQEYZ Spring 1



Check the BQEYZ thread. Lots of Spring 1 excitement there. The fact that so many other earphones are talked about in this particular thread, may be why it seems like nobody is excited about them.


----------



## lgcubana

Otto Motor said:


> I am at a loss why nobody is excited about these...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BQEYZ Spring 1


For me, I’m somewhat sour on BQEYZ, after having a 2/3 Goldilocks experience with two of their products.

The BQ3 lost me on male vocals. Sinatra’s “Love and Marriage”  was devoid of his signature timbre
The KC2 was light, on the low end and bordering on shrill, on the top end.

My findings definitely contradict what others have experienced, but it is, what it is.

Maybe the Spring 1 is that missing  3/3 Goldilocks  (for my ears); but I would be hard pressed to look at it, when it’s north of $100 USD


----------



## mbwilson111

lgcubana said:


> For me, I’m somewhat sour on BQEYZ, after having a 2/3 Goldilocks experience with two of their products.
> 
> The BQ3 lost me on male vocals. Sinatra’s “Love and Marriage”  was devoid of his signature timbre
> The KC2 was light, on the low end and bordering on shrill, on the top end.
> ...



The KB100 is "just right" for me.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

superuser1 said:


> I just want to ask if you guys have any preferred iems for listening to ambient, space genres. All and any input would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks



VS7. They have large soundstage and mids are absolutely lush which gives body to both highs and lows.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

.


----------



## silverfishla (Oct 20, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I am at a loss why nobody is excited about these...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BQEYZ Spring 1


Honestly, I wonder the same thing.  They are such an interesting and musical sounding earphone.  I’ve posted in the BQEYZ thread about them.  Maybe it does a disservice to an earphone if you start a separate thread about them too early.  (I mean separate from the two very popular Chi-Fi threads)


----------



## DynamicEars

silverfishla said:


> Honestly, I wonder the same thing.  They are such an interesting and musical sounding earphone.  I’ve posted in the BQEYZ thread about them.  Maybe it does a disservice to an earphone if you start a separate thread about them too early.  (I mean separate from the two very popular Chi-Fi threads)



Because sometimes people are too scared to try new chifi brand, for some people BQEYZ still an unknown brand, unlike widely popular KZ for example. But for those who ever have their IEMs, they will know how good the quality are.

Alright, simple way to describe : *Spring 1 is a better BLON BL-03, more detail and resolution, with overall similar tuning and similar smooth presentation.*


----------



## Otto Motor

DynamicEars said:


> Because sometimes people are too scared to try new chifi brand, for some people BQEYZ still an unknown brand, unlike widely popular KZ for example. But for those who ever have their IEMs, they will know how good the quality are.
> 
> Alright, simple way to describe : *Spring 1 is a better BLON BL-03, more detail and resolution, with overall similar tuning and similar smooth presentation.*


Hmmmmm...the Blon are more accurate in their tonality...the Spring 1 are better in their technicalities. If you listen to rock or EDM, you may prefer the Spring 1. It is somewhat in the eye of the beholder what criteria they apply.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Check the BQEYZ thread. Lots of Spring 1 excitement there. The fact that so many other earphones are talked about in this particular thread, may be why it seems like nobody is excited about them.


Yes, but there BQEYZ thread is totally underpopulated. Nobody there.


----------



## ozziecook

baskingshark said:


> A few of us use CP100 for it. Some others reported CP145 fits.
> Do note CP100 is of a narrower bore and I find it boosts the bass somewhat. Considering u previously found the midbass of the BLON a bit boomy, CP100 may not be the best option for u.



Apologies for delay in thanking you guys for this. Been out of range.
Thanks! I’ll explore. Expensive though the Spinfits aren’t they. I’ve been using the MH755’s tips which are pretty good for the Blon03 but always like to look at other options.


----------



## silverfishla

ozziecook said:


> Apologies for delay in thanking you guys for this. Been out of range.
> Thanks! I’ll explore. Expensive though the Spinfits aren’t they. I’ve been using the MH755’s tips which are pretty good for the Blon03 but always like to look at other options.


I use those Sony tips (orange ones) on my Blons and find them perfect.  Spinfits are weird.  Some of them have a very thin silicone (I don’t like those) and the ones I got with my Campfire Comet has a thicker silicone. (Like Final tips) which I really like.  I have no idea what model those are.


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> Apologies for delay in thanking you guys for this. Been out of range.
> Thanks! I’ll explore. Expensive though the Spinfits aren’t they. I’ve been using the MH755’s tips which are pretty good for the Blon03 but always like to look at other options.



I think most of my Spinfits were $5-$6 per pair on aliexpress.  I order then with other things from the same seller so that they ship a bit faster.


----------



## Detectit (Oct 20, 2019)

voicemaster said:


> Wireless is the way to go!!


It's just a joke right?? Every wireless set I have tried turned out in a deception.

Nothing beats wired to me.

You guys regonize?? Cleaning up my desk and found a little surprise...forgot I have them.
The TRN V20`s under pile of dust.

Actually still sounds well bit too recessed vocals though.


----------



## voicemaster

Detectit said:


> It's just a joke right?? Every wireless set I have tried turned out in a deception.
> 
> Nothing beats wired to me.
> 
> ...



Not a joke. I am mostly using wireless now even at home.


----------



## chinmie

Detectit said:


> It's just a joke right?? Every wireless set I have tried turned out in a deception.
> 
> Nothing beats wired to me.
> 
> ...





voicemaster said:


> Not a joke. I am mostly using wireless now even at home.



Same here. Around 80% of my daily use would be wireless. For my usage with spotify, the difference in sound is negligible, but the added mobility is significant. Heck, even with my wired earphones, I'm  using them with bluetooth DACs


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I have a strange question here...for old members of this group.

WHO INVENT THE TERM *CHIFI*?

How is it birth? Where did it appear first?

I ask this cause a dude from The Verge wanna interview me about ChiFi world.

Not like im clueless, but about when, why and where this terminology appear....i can't tell...even if i'm into ChiFi since 6 years.


----------



## voicemaster

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I have a strange question here...for old members of this group.
> 
> WHO INVENT THE TERM *CHIFI*?
> 
> ...



Ever since they keep popping out new iems every week I guess hahaha.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yeah....but KZ do this for age even before the ChiFi hype begin....I guess this term should be in Slang Urban dictionnary by now hehe but it isnt. About KZ since i dont even know when this Knowledge Zenith company was born. hum...


----------



## dharmasteve

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I have a strange question here...for old members of this group.
> 
> WHO INVENT THE TERM *CHIFI*?
> 
> ...



I think I first saw it when little Tripath T-Amps we're all the rage.  I bought quite a few many years ago.


----------



## Slater (Oct 20, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *Not like im clueless, but about when, why and where this terminology appear....*i can't tell...even if i'm into ChiFi since 6 years.



The why is just a slang nickname to quickly and easily describe HiFi products from China. Hence the name ChiFi (as in Chinese HiFi).

In IT, there are Chinese Cisco clone networking equipment, nicknamed Chisco. Again, a play on words (as in Chinese Cisco).

And of course Chinglish, which is a play on wires to describe ‘Chinese English’.

These nicknames are in no way meant to be disrespectful or derogatory, or to convey it as an inferior adjective (at least the way I view it).

As far as who originally started using ChiFi, I don’t know. I know it’s been referred to as that for many years now.


----------



## yorosello

Anyone using TRN's 16 core cable?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> I am at a loss why nobody is excited about these...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BQEYZ Spring 1



I VENERATE the Spring1....and wonder too why the hype do not grow. But don't worry it will. 
To my ears, and from what I test, they are my favorite sub-200$ iem.


----------



## Slater

yorosello said:


> Anyone using TRN's 16 core cable?



I have a few of them. It’s actually the only upgrade cable from TRN that gets my rec. They’re not high end or anything, but they are well made and perfectly fine for the asking price.


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> I have a few of them. It’s actually the only upgrade cable from TRN that gets my rec. They’re not high end or anything, but they are well made and perfectly fine for the asking price.



Yeah, I think it will also be my only upgrade cable. Just buying those to replace the stock cable of my T2 Galaxy that seems a little fragile. I was hoping to hear some changes on the T2's performance but I heard nothing. But on my TFZ no. 3, it boosted the volume & I heard more clarity than with the stock cable, somehow . The sound stage too became a bit open.


----------



## superuser1

Otto Motor said:


> Hmmmmm...the Blon are more accurate in their tonality...the Spring 1 are better in their technicalities. If you listen to rock or EDM, you may prefer the Spring 1. It is somewhat in the eye of the beholder what criteria they apply.


I think someone pointed out earlier about the nozzle angle being different making the shell of the iem jut out at an angle. Is that assessment accurate and does it make the fit a problem?


----------



## SweetEars

can someone comment how this sounds in the Blon 3?


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 21, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I have a strange question here...for old members of this group.
> 
> WHO INVENT THE TERM *CHIFI*?
> 
> ...


Probably, it refers to Chinese Fidelity (World)? Or better yet, earphones, headphones, or other products made and sold by Chinese companies as their own products, and tweaked under their own standards with built in Chinese parts as well, and not under any branded name outside of China like, AKG, Pioneer, Sony, Sennheiser, etc...but I don't know when it was first mentioned or started in head-fi.org. Researching, or asking ADMIN when it first appeared would be best!

-Clear


----------



## baskingshark

Otto Motor said:


> I am at a loss why nobody is excited about these...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BQEYZ Spring 1






NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I VENERATE the Spring1....and wonder too why the hype do not grow. But don't worry it will.
> To my ears, and from what I test, they are my favorite sub-200$ iem.



The Spring 1 is number 1 on my wishlist for 11/11, I might get it if it is substantially discounted then.
But as @DynamicEars and other reviewers pointed out, the bass is probably the weakest aspect of the Spring 1, it looks flabby from some reviews. That's the only thing putting me on the fence about getting it. Maybe burn in or tip rolling might fix the bass, not sure.

And at the Spring 1's $139ish price range, there's lots of competition. For example, Audiosense is releasing a hybrid (AQ3), tuned harmanish, next week, also around $150 USDish.
I've already found my endgame hybrid/multi BA IEM with the T800, so I'm wondering if it is still worth it to get the Spring 1.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> I've already found my endgame hybrid/multi BA IEM with the T800, so I'm wondering if it is still worth it to get the Spring 1.



^^ This ^^


----------



## durwood (Oct 20, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> Two possible answers:
> 1) With a lot of different hypes, less excitement (and funds) can be spread through many different IEMs
> 2) Is it 6-7 times more fun than ****, which is 6-7 times more affordable?
> Also "purists of coherence" will still likely prefer a single DD to  piezo crossovers.


I think more so the price range, most of the budget people do not consider $30-50 out of reach, but once you start venturing towards the $100+ mark you start to loose a few folks. I know once I started out, I was in the $15/25 camp and have slowly edged upwards. I think harder about parting with $100 let alone closer to $150. It is a bold move by BQEYZ. As to the comparison to ****, the **** fits like crap for me, and the tonality and timbre are weird.



silverfishla said:


> Honestly, I wonder the same thing.  They are such an interesting and musical sounding earphone.  I’ve posted in the BQEYZ thread about them.  Maybe it does a disservice to an earphone if you start a separate thread about them too early.  (I mean separate from the two very popular Chi-Fi threads)



Yeah I consider this the main event thread and then the brand specific threads where only the brand followers end up. I think some people might not even be aware there is a BQEYZ thread, it's not like the brand name is memorable at all.



DynamicEars said:


> Because sometimes people are too scared to try new chifi brand, for some people BQEYZ still an unknown brand, unlike widely popular KZ for example. But for those who ever have their IEMs, they will know how good the quality are.
> 
> Alright, simple way to describe : *Spring 1 is a better BLON BL-03, more detail and resolution, with overall similar tuning and similar smooth presentation.*



For me again I think the price is the main detractor, but I think it does some things better than the DMG/M6 which is also in the same price league.



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I VENERATE the Spring1....and wonder too why the hype do not grow. But don't worry it will.
> To my ears, and from what I test, they are my favorite sub-200$ iem.



I think it will slowly become a favorite for many, as they move on from the $50 budget range.



superuser1 said:


> I think someone pointed out earlier about the nozzle angle being different making the shell of the iem jut out at an angle. Is that assessment accurate and does it make the fit a problem?



While the nozzle angle points downward instead of forward and straight, I didn't have any fit issues. YMMV, but I posted a picture in my review of several nozzles compared to the Spring 1 as well as them shoved into my ears. See for yourself at the link in my sig. I think this was a valid concern, but way overblown and very specific. The Nicehck bro for example has an extreme angle for their nozzle and it hurts me to wear it for extended periods. I just used the Spring 1 on my transatlantic 8 hour flight and it was comfortable the whole way.



baskingshark said:


> The Spring 1 is number 1 on my wishlist for 11/11, I might get it if it is substantially discounted then.
> But as @DynamicEars and other reviewers pointed out, the bass is probably the weakest aspect of the Spring 1, it looks flabby from some reviews. That's the only thing putting me on the fence about getting it. Maybe burn in or tip rolling might fix the bass, not sure.
> 
> And at the Spring 1's $139ish price range, there's lots of competition. For example, Audiosense is releasing a hybrid (AQ3), tuned harmanish, next week, also around $150 USDish.
> I've already found my endgame hybrid/multi BA IEM with the T800, so I'm wondering if it is still worth it to get the Spring 1.



The bass is the weakest point of the Spring 1, but it is not terrible, it just means the rest of the earphone outshines the bass region at least for me.

The T800 is intriguing, but now you are well above what is considered budget and was considered TOTL pricing not more than a 4-5 years ago. Before I spend $300, I would like to audition. I have more expensive over ear headphones in this price range that I listened to first, before purchasing. I am still waiting for my turn at the Fearless Audio audition set, it would be nice to be able to compare the T800 to some of these, as well as the Moondrop blessing...now we are in the $400 range.

I think if the Spring 1 is offered on sale at 11.11, there might be more takers.


----------



## Slater

durwood said:


> I think more so the price range, I think most of the budget people do not consider $30-50 out of reach, but once you start venturing towards the $100+ mark you start to loose a few folks. I think harder about parting with $100 let alone closer to $150. It is a bold move by BQEYZ.



I can totally understand that. I know that was the main detractor for me. I wanted it but was like ‘eh, at $100 I’d consider it, but not $135’. That’s not to say it’s not totally worth it and a steal at $135. BQEYZ makes solid products, and the Spring 1 is their flagship. So I have no doubt it’s good.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

I have the Spring 1 bought myself based on comments in here.
Wasted my money (that's how this hobby goes...can't be helped)
Incoherent hybrid where bass is clearly detached from the rest of presentation.
Better than the BLON 03??  Different music prefs aside I find that hard to take serious.
Will do a review later but I hope it doesn't gain traction. Too much other stuff that are cheaper and sound better


----------



## durwood (Oct 21, 2019)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I have the Spring 1 bought myself based on comments in here.
> Wasted my money (that's how this hobby goes...can't be helped)
> Incoherent hybrid where bass is clearly detached from the rest of presentation.
> Better than the BLON 03??  Different music prefs aside I find that hard to take serious.
> Will do a review later but I hope it doesn't gain traction. Too much other stuff that are cheaper and sound better



I have the BLON as well, it's pretty good, yes it has better coherence and good tonality and signature but I don't find the bass that much better than the Spring 1, just different. I like that I can drive the Spring 1 harder when needed, I can't with the BLON it comes undone. Still haven't found the magical tip combination either, all of my usual go-to's slip off and get stuck in my ear when I remove them, and some of the tips were ones recommended by other users. I think it is hard for any hybrid that has a dynamic driver in the housing and a BA in the nozzle to be coherent, but a tradeoff. The DMG bass was way worse than the Spring 1, I just wish the Spring 1 had more subbass and less midbass, the boost was centered in my non-prerferred spot.


----------



## SciOC

The spring 1 requires lots of burn in, something HBB doesn't believe in....

It's an interesting pair.  Good, not great.

Honestly I'd take the bqeyz bq3 over it....

I think the problem is that it needs a couple more BAs and better tuning of the dynamic.


----------



## durwood

SciOC said:


> The spring 1 requires lots of burn in, something HBB doesn't believe in....
> 
> It's an interesting pair.  Good, not great.
> 
> ...



I don't own the BQ3, but I was sort of hoping the Spring 1 had the BQ3 bass type that I had read about. That is my my one nitpick about it.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

SciOC said:


> The spring 1 requires lots of burn in, something HBB doesn't believe in....
> 
> It's an interesting pair.  Good, not great.
> 
> ...



Yup. This is such a public but personal hobby if you know what I mean?

My opinion is no more valid than anyone else's and visa versa.  I stopped doing negative IEM reviews about 8 months ago iirc?  I might say pass or something rarely but have not expressed my negative feeling towards over 1/2 of what i bought or was sent. I have most of what is mentioned in the threads but if I have nothing constructive to add I should shut my face. I stuck my head in on this one cuz it was a few days a go i decided to just move along. I also think the Sony flagship IEM has the same issue and I am a stone cold fanboy. The M9 is actually the one they nailed IMO.


----------



## SciOC (Oct 21, 2019)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Yup. This is such a public but personal hobby if you know what I mean?
> 
> My opinion is no more valid than anyone else's and visa versa.  I stopped doing negative IEM reviews about 8 months ago iirc?  I might say pass or something rarely but have not expressed my negative feeling towards over 1/2 of what i bought or was sent. I have most of what is mentioned in the threads but if I have nothing constructive to add I should shut my face. I stuck my head in on this one cuz it was a few days a go i decided to just move along. I also think the Sony flagship IEM has the same issue and I am a stone cold fanboy. The M9 is actually the one they nailed IMO.



Damn straight.  I like niche pairs myself, this is definitely one of those.  It sounds fine but feels like a prototype that maybe should've been tweaked before releasing.  But it is way better sounding than anything I heard on or in my head until the year 2005....  We're just so spoiled with good stuff now that we can nitpick it all to death.  The parity between gear is kind of nuts...

One word of advice with the spring 1.  Turn it up really really loud.  The dampening they used makes it eat up power without murdering your ears.  Very strange...  But sounds better at very high volume.  That might not be the best selling point for an IEM, that you need to listen to it at high enough volumes to damage you're hearing to make it sound it's best, but in this case I think it's true.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> The Spring 1 is number 1 on my wishlist for 11/11, I might get it if it is substantially discounted then.
> But as @DynamicEars and other reviewers pointed out, the bass is probably the weakest aspect of the Spring 1, it looks flabby from some reviews. That's the only thing putting me on the fence about getting it. Maybe burn in or tip rolling might fix the bass, not sure.
> 
> And at the Spring 1's $139ish price range, there's lots of competition. For example, Audiosense is releasing a hybrid (AQ3), tuned harmanish, next week, also around $150 USDish.
> I've already found my endgame hybrid/multi BA IEM with the T800, so I'm wondering if it is still worth it to get the Spring 1.




If you already found your endgame with t800 i think you wont need the spring 1, as the t800 maybe will surpass almost everything, except maybe smoothness or maybe timbre ( i never listen to t800 but from what i've read and by following audiosense thread)

Unless you are like me, want to keep the endgame safe for listening session at home, while using other iem on the go. If this the case, they are worth the price because just like blons that hold high value, this smooth gems also do.

About bass though, i already tell my honest impressions, but they got benefit from burn in process and become much better now, and try wide bore eartips (blon also better with wide bore for me for reducing mid bass bleed). The spring 1 mid bass actually after a brief listen, they are not bleeding, mids are very clear. Its the sub bass that too rolled off and not being bigger than the mid bass. So on tracks that have sub bass attacks with little mid / upper bass, they are sounds great and deep. But on tracks that attacking with sub bass and mid bass and upper bass at the same time, i heard mid bass more particularly on 80-120 hz before the subbass level reach my preference. This is the same case with previous bqeyz products with spring 1 is lower on quantity on both subbass and mid bass although they already have better subbass quality and quantity.


----------



## DynamicEars

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Yup. This is such a public but personal hobby if you know what I mean?
> 
> My opinion is no more valid than anyone else's and visa versa.  I stopped doing negative IEM reviews about 8 months ago iirc?  I might say pass or something rarely but have not expressed my negative feeling towards over 1/2 of what i bought or was sent. I have most of what is mentioned in the threads but if I have nothing constructive to add I should shut my face. I stuck my head in on this one cuz it was a few days a go i decided to just move along. I also think the Sony flagship IEM has the same issue and I am a stone cold fanboy. The M9 is actually the one they nailed IMO.



Nice! M7/M9 needs some more love. My endgame.

Love your recent reviews especially with comparison table chart etc. Love aerosmith's no more no more too!


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> Damn straight.  I like niche pairs myself, this is definitely one of those.  It sounds fine but feels like a prototype that maybe should've been tweaked before releasing.
> 
> One word of advice with the spring 1.  Turn it up really really loud.  The dampening they used makes it eat up power without murdering your ears.  *Very strange...  But sounds better at very high volume.*



I want to emphasize this also, not so many IEMs can be listened on high volume as certain frequency will kill your ears first, with those harmans referenced iem, 3 khz will smack your ear down first before you can hear other frequencies loud. 

Sony ier m7, blon bl03, bqeyz spring 1, sony ex600 are those from little group that so balance that can be heard on loud volume, and on high volume you can hear the details from every frequency ranges.
And actually i think they were tuned this way, thats why i like them, just at my preference volume level


----------



## superuser1

SweetEars said:


> can someone comment how this sounds in the Blon 3?



I think you're trying to give Indian songs and movies a bad name


----------



## SweetEars

superuser1 said:


> I think you're trying to give Indian songs and movies a bad name


Hmm no.....


----------



## dharmasteve

superuser1 said:


> I think you're trying to give Indian songs and movies a bad name



I agree with you.  Having spent large amounts of time in India I do love Indian films and more so Indian Music and Dance, whether classical or more modern. I can't really see how this bit of film/music score really gives any indication of the qualities of the Blon 03.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/products/semkarch
Semkarch is on sale for 50 usd on linsoul now.


----------



## Nimweth

TRN V90 and Senlee 8 core single crystal cable. A brilliant combination! Sound excellent across all genres and extremely well balanced.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I have the Spring 1 bought myself based on comments in here.
> Wasted my money (that's how this hobby goes...can't be helped)
> Incoherent hybrid where bass is clearly detached from the rest of presentation.
> Better than the BLON 03??  Different music prefs aside I find that hard to take serious.
> Will do a review later but I hope it doesn't gain traction. Too much other stuff that are cheaper and sound better



Ouch...really?

To me Spring1 is all about mid range richness, clarity and texture, only drawback is sub bass extension wich is a little too tigh-thick, but overall bass is quite hard thumping and present.

For rap and such, I would take the warmer, more mellow and U shape BLON....for all the rest, Spring1 is my go to iem.

Tough this song sound great with Spring1, with better imaging and tigher attack than BLON wich stole lotta details and veil it too much with sub bass:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DynamicEars said:


> If you already found your endgame with t800 i think you wont need the spring 1, as the t800 maybe will surpass almost everything, except maybe smoothness or maybe timbre ( i never listen to t800 but from what i've read and by following audiosense thread)
> 
> Unless you are like me, want to keep the endgame safe for listening session at home, while using other iem on the go. If this the case, they are worth the price because just like blons that hold high value, this smooth gems also do.
> 
> About bass though, i already tell my honest impressions, but they got benefit from burn in process and become much better now, and try wide bore eartips (blon also better with wide bore for me for reducing mid bass bleed). The spring 1 mid bass actually after a brief listen, they are not bleeding, mids are very clear. Its the sub bass that too rolled off and not being bigger than the mid bass. So on tracks that have sub bass attacks with little mid / upper bass, they are sounds great and deep. But on tracks that attacking with sub bass and mid bass and upper bass at the same time, i heard mid bass more particularly on 80-120 hz before the subbass level reach my preference. This is the same case with previous bqeyz products with spring 1 is lower on quantity on both subbass and mid bass although they already have better subbass quality and quantity.


+1 about sub bass ackwardness....even if it isnt that much of an intense drawback. this is why i dont suggest them for trap rap or sub bass heavy tracks that need transparent rumble.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

COPY-PASTE some first impressions of* SHUOER TAPE *(taking from NBBA facebook group)


''Paolo Tellano

 After an hour of listening, here are my impressions.... 

Cons - Upper midrange spike (specifically the snare, it's my sensitive area), vocals have a weird timbre at normal volume but can sound a bit shouty when you up the volume, and treble peaks (I didn't mind these because I'm not treble sensitive), and can get a bit fatiguing in long listening sessions. 

Pros - amazing detail retrieval, resolution is excellent, imaging is superb, and the soundstage is above average. Great quality package and ergonomic fit. 

General observations: more sub bass than mid bass oriented, mids are dependent on the volume, and highs extend well and has great quantity as well.

If you love your details and instruments, these IEMs won't disappoint you. You're not going to miss much in terms of micro details. However, if you want something smooth and musical, look elsewhere.

Comparing to my current gear:
v.s. Ultimate Ears Reference Remastered

The soundstage width and depth goes to the UERR. Pure resolution, I sincerely believe the tape has more or at least throws it more aggressively in your face. Imaging goes to the UERR but the Tape is at its tail as it presents the instruments distinct from one another in the sound space. 

v.s. BLON BL-03
Soundstage goes to the BLONs. Imaging are excellent on both but the Tape has it beat on resolution. The BLONs sounds more natural to my ears and can throw the details without being fatiguing.''

I wonder if burn in will tame treble harshness...


----------



## SciOC

Ok, so the blon bl-03 are good...  But I think the comparisons are getting a bit out of control in my opinion.  It's a good reference set.  Sort of reminds me of the ibasso it04 but at a lower price point.  It's good but it's not knocking your socks off.

The soundstage isn't great, it's artificially large because the vocal ranges are recessed.  As a basshead, I really can't get on board with the bass here compared to any of the other DD sets I've tried recently.  It's middle of the pack, and inoffensive but also unremarkable.  Attack and decay is middle of the road, punchiness and extension also middle of the road.  Detail is simply good, not fantastic or out of the ordinary for a single DD. 

These are in undoubtedly a good set, but I see little that they truly Excel at.  I actually don't agree that the tuning is overall very balanced.  I do hear harshness in the lower treble that makes them need EQ for high volume, and that's with a copper cable on the hiby r6 pro, so not a shrill setup.

A good set, undoubtedly, but the main thing it does is set the bar really high for $30 and make it unacceptable for more expensive pairs to have really glaring weaknesses...  That's a very good thing, but I think the hype is a bit much.


----------



## ozziecook

SciOC said:


> Ok, so the blon bl-03 are good...  But I think the comparisons are getting a bit out of control in my opinion.  It's a good reference set.  Sort of reminds me of the ibasso it04 but at a lower price point.  It's good but it's not knocking your socks off.
> 
> The soundstage isn't great, it's artificially large because the vocal ranges are recessed.  As a basshead, I really can't get on board with the bass here compared to any of the other DD sets I've tried recently.  It's middle of the pack, and inoffensive but also unremarkable.  Attack and decay is middle of the road, punchiness and extension also middle of the road.  Detail is simply good, not fantastic or out of the ordinary for a single DD.
> 
> ...



Fair enough. It's a view. Not a common one...but a view, nonetheless. I've got three pairs and they all sound slightly different: different cables, different stages of play...so dunno what that says?


----------



## yorosello

Tanchjim Darkside vs NS Audio NS-3 vs TFZ No. 3


----------



## peter123

SciOC said:


> Ok, so the blon bl-03 are good...  But I think the comparisons are getting a bit out of control in my opinion.  It's a good reference set.  Sort of reminds me of the ibasso it04 but at a lower price point.  It's good but it's not knocking your socks off.
> 
> The soundstage isn't great, it's artificially large because the vocal ranges are recessed.  As a basshead, I really can't get on board with the bass here compared to any of the other DD sets I've tried recently.  It's middle of the pack, and inoffensive but also unremarkable.  Attack and decay is middle of the road, punchiness and extension also middle of the road.  Detail is simply good, not fantastic or out of the ordinary for a single DD.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've got the same feeling about them. Good for $30 but doesn't excel in any area for my preferences. Personally there's even a couple of cheaper offerings that I enjoy more. YMMV and in this case it's pretty obvious it does


----------



## SciOC (Oct 21, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've got the same feeling about them. Good for $30 but doesn't excel in any area for my preferences. Personally there's even a couple of cheaper offerings that I enjoy more. YMMV and in this case it's pretty obvious it does


The main thing I see is that it's an easy recommendation for $30 because it is so inoffensive and all around pretty good.  I doubt anybody is going to HATE the bl-03 for the sound, most likely it'd be because they have fit issues.

But also because of that, I'm not even sure if the blon will be my lawn mowing pair, they're just not secure enough for physical activity... 

Long term, I just don't see myself getting much use from them as a hobbyist/collector because they just don't really standout in any way to me.  They'd be a great pick for a random person who wants "the best" IEM they can get for $30 without knowing anything about their preferences.

I can definitely see why people like @Hawaiibadboy recommend them, it's a no brainer.  To a casual user without much basis for comparison, they're pretty great.  To a collector and avid EQ user?  Meh...  Nothing special about em.

Edit:. I take that back, the packaging is very "special".  Oppoty!


----------



## Slater (Oct 21, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> Fair enough. It's a view. Not a common one...but a view, nonetheless. I've got three pairs and they all sound slightly different: different cables, different stages of play...so dunno what that says?



And that alone is somewhat troubling about the Blon. Consistently is iffy. From the initial reports that one color sounds better than the other (which has now been debunked), to just regular old variations from unit to unit.

I prefer to have more consistency if possible, which may help explain why the Blon is $30 and the Oxygen is $300. My guess is that they may in fact ‘have the same driver’ (which is a rumor that has not been proven), but the B-stock drivers that didn’t make the cut (for whatever the reason may be) went to the Blons, and the perfect drivers went to the Oxygen. Companies do that stuff all the time, and Intel and AMD have made an entire business model out of it.

Heck, we see the same variations in MH755 units. Some have a little more bass, others have a little less, etc.

But just like there’s a few dud MH755 out of a batch (that don’t sound as good/perfect as the others) I’m sure the Blons are the same way too.


----------



## DynamicEars (Oct 21, 2019)

Hawaiibadboy said:


> I have the Spring 1 bought myself based on comments in here.
> Wasted my money (that's how this hobby goes...can't be helped)
> Incoherent hybrid where bass is clearly detached from the rest of presentation.
> Better than the BLON 03??  Different music prefs aside I find that hard to take serious.
> Will do a review later but I hope it doesn't gain traction. Too much other stuff that are cheaper and sound better



Wow i missed your comments about Spring 1. I already explain about weirdness and bloomy mid bass that caused by eartips, they are very picky about eartips and required burn in (well, im half believer). But seriously eartips playing big parts on Spring 1 bass, try wide bores that have only little overlap with nozzle end so they dont make longer resonance which caused bloomy mid bass.



Slater said:


> And that alone is somewhat troubling about the Blon. Consistently is iffy. From the initial reports that one color sounds better than the other (which has now been debunked), to just regular old variations from unit to unit.
> 
> I prefer to have more consistency if possible, which may help explain why the Blon is $30 and the Oxygen is $300. My guess is that they may in fact ‘have the same driver’ (which is a rumor that has not been proven), but the B-stock drivers that didn’t make the cut (for whatever the reason may be) went to the Blons, and the perfect drivers went to the Oxygen. Companies do that stuff all the time, and Intel and AMD have made an entire business model out of it.
> 
> ...



i agree, even Andromeda have a lot of unit variations, they can slightly different in sound


----------



## FastAndClean

unit variations exist in every price category, only professional brands like Etymotic for example have very tight tolerance on their top of the line ER4 models


----------



## voicemaster

FastAndClean said:


> unit variations exist in every price category, only professional brands like Etymotic for example have very tight tolerance on their top of the line ER4 models



Yep and I do believe most brand just QCed not all of their iems but just going by the batch and call it a day.


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> unit variations exist in every price category, only professional brands like Etymotic for example have very tight tolerance on their top of the line ER4 models


Indeed differences do exist in every price category. Which is why in some ways I think pontificating on headfi about how great an iem is and rating it in finite terms over various aspects is a complete waste of effort...so many variables, not just from unit to unit, but depending on source, cable, fit, point of burn in etc etc.    
Just pick what you like and enjoy the music eh!


----------



## SciOC (Oct 21, 2019)

This all comes back to the general thought on case studies being of questionable veracity.

Most of us only have a single pair as a point of reference for most things we have, cars, headphones, etc.  It's why a meta analysis of all data points is such a necessity.  We can only infer so much, even from reviewers we find we have similar tastes to.  I know @Hawaiibadboy  tends to have similar tastes to me...  I also know his general tastes well enough that I'd have told him not to buy the spring 1 if I'd had it before him...  He doesn't believe in burn in, and prefers a more natural sound than I require.  That's bad news with the spring 1...  

Conversely, I know @antdroid  and I have very different tastes, so I don't pay much attention to the subjective parts of his reviews (that being said his bl-03 review echos my thoughts almost exactly now that I read it).


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> but depending on source, cable, fit, point of burn in etc etc.


that is a very good point, for example there is a opinions on my DAC that the sound is more on the "analytical" side, so it is possible warm earphones to sound cleaner with my source compared to others that have more neutral or warm sources, at the end we will have different opinion on the sound, the earphone is the same, a lot of variables


----------



## Jmop

Blon received, the hype is real. Lower treble is still a touch elevated for me personally but it is very well controlled, not just for the price. Bass has a satisfying punch, soundstage is immersive, and timbre is done exceedingly well. Bass could be a bit flatter toward the sub for better definition. Vocals have enough presence for my liking and sound very natural. Overall, an incredible product all around but I’ll still be on the lookout for something greater. I’m sure many of us in this hobby would agree that you can’t put a price on an earphone that fits our preferences!


----------



## lgcubana

SciOC said:


> The main thing I see is that it's an *easy recommendation for $30 because it is so inoffensive and all around pretty good*.  I doubt anybody is going to HATE the bl-03 for the sound, most likely it'd be because they have fit issues.
> 
> But also because of that, I'm not even sure if the blon will be my lawn mowing pair, they're just not secure enough for physical activity...
> 
> ...





SciOC said:


> Ok, so the blon bl-03 are good...  *But I think the comparisons are getting a bit out of control in my opinion*.  It's a good reference set.  Sort of reminds me of the ibasso it04 but at a lower price point.  It's good but it's not knocking your socks off.
> 
> The soundstage isn't great, it's artificially large because the vocal ranges are recessed.  As a basshead, I really can't get on board with the bass here compared to any of the other DD sets I've tried recently.  It's middle of the pack, and inoffensive but also unremarkable.  Attack and decay is middle of the road, punchiness and extension also middle of the road.  Detail is simply good, not fantastic or out of the ordinary for a single DD.
> 
> ...


I'm more than tired of the BL-03's radioactive popularity, coerced me to order a 2nd pair  

But it'll be a good thing, if enough members buy a pair, then we'll have a common benchmark, for future comparisons. As long as the one-upmanship doesn't get out of hand. e.g. I've seen comparisons against the MoonDrop Kanas, Kanas Pro & KXXS, where owners have found some scenarios where the BL-03 might hit a drum kit better; which someone will then take to an illogical conclusion of "Kanas Killer".


----------



## Jmop (Oct 21, 2019)

On second thought, it seems to be the peak around 10k on the Blon that could stand to be less emphasized more so than the lower treble. No harshness, however. I think less emphasis at 5k and 10k would be perfect but I’m nitpicking here. Also, it appears that Disney really is taking over everything..


----------



## Jmop

My recommendation for tip rolling the Blon. I’m using SpinFits CP145 with spacer rings made by cutting off part of the inserts found with the CP240. This way the CP145 doesn’t slip further down the nozzle, giving the earphone more distance from the ear thus increasing comfort.


----------



## Jmop (Oct 21, 2019)

The cable isn’t bad in my opinion. I’d prefer a straight jack and a cable cinch but otherwise no real complaints.

Another random rant (unrelated to Blon).. 45 degree jacks are ugly, this needs to stop.


----------



## Slater

Jmop said:


> Another random rant (unrelated to Blon).. 45 degree jacks are ugly, this needs to stop.



But there’s a valid reason for them. Depending on the earphone and individual ear anatomy, they may lead to a superior fit.

Case in point is the difference between the plug shape on these 2 earphones:


----------



## Jmop (Oct 21, 2019)

Slater said:


> But there’s a valid reason for them. Depending on the earphone and individual ear anatomy, they may lead to a superior fit.
> 
> Case in point is the difference between the plug shape on these 2 earphones:


I was actually referring to the end of the cable where it enters the source/amp, not the earpieces. My mistake for using the term “jack” when I meant plug.


----------



## Makahl

Jmop said:


> My recommendation for tip rolling the Blon. I’m using SpinFits CP145 with spacer rings made by cutting off part of the inserts
> found with the CP240. This way the CP145 doesn’t slip further down the nozzle, giving the earphone more distance from the ear thus increasing comfort.



I'm glad it worked for you. Even though the spacer fixes the slippery issue I still can't use this model (CP145-M) without getting the ear tip stuck in my ear when taking it off.  
To me, it's either MH755 tips or Spiral Dots since they can "lock-in" on the nozzle.


----------



## Jmop

Makahl said:


> I'm glad it worked for you. Even though the spacer fixes the slippery issue I still can't use this model (CP145-M) without getting the ear tip stuck in my ear when taking it off.
> To me, it's either MH755 tips or Spiral Dots since they can "lock-in" on the nozzle.


Ah, I’m sorry to hear that. I don’t have that issue with the 145 on the Blon but the tips do get stuck sometimes depending on the earphone. They did on my Simgot Pros.


----------



## Jmop (Oct 21, 2019)

I purchased a re-cabled MH755 recently as well. It sounds cheaper than the Blon is the best way I can put it, but it’s also an easy recommend. It needs some power surprisingly, while the Blon is easier to drive.


----------



## Sulbh (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi can someone recommend an upgrage to soundmagic E10 in the samenprice range with same sound signature. If find them very good considering their price. Their soundstage and imaging is excellent. I am looking for something which can retain or exceed these traits.


----------



## Coyro

Jmop said:


> This way the CP145 doesn’t slip further down the nozzle, giving the earphone more distance from the ear thus increasing comfort.


This is exactly my first solution for BL03. I changed the CP145 to Whirlwind later though.



Makahl said:


> Even though the spacer fixes the slippery issue I still can't use this model (CP145-M) without getting the ear tip stuck in my ear when taking it off.


Yes, the extender worsens the adhesion and CP145 core diameter is a bit wide for BL03. I had an extender longer than @Jmop and CP145 keep stuck in the ear or fly all over the room when I pull the unit out.


----------



## yorosello

can anyone recommend me a good bluetooth module for tfz no. 3? maybe with APTX support or LDAC?


----------



## Cevisi

yorosello said:


> can anyone recommend me a good bluetooth module for tfz no. 3? maybe with APTX support or LDAC?


You mean you want to buy a Radsone ES 100 why do you already dont got one


----------



## yorosello

Cevisi said:


> You mean you want to buy a Radsone ES 100 why do you already dont got one



it's not available in my country, I mean something like the KZ's aptx HD 5.0 bluetooth cable or TRN one.


----------



## Cevisi

yorosello said:


> it's not available in my country, I mean something like the KZ's aptx HD 5.0 bluetooth cable or TRN one.


These bluetooth cables will be a sound downgrade


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 22, 2019)

yorosello said:


> can anyone recommend me a good bluetooth module for tfz no. 3? maybe with APTX support or LDAC?



The FiiO BTR3 is very good. It has LDAC which works very well. The FiiO BTR3 turns all your IEMs into bluetooth IEMs. Sound quality is excellent.


----------



## yorosello

Cevisi said:


> These bluetooth cables will be a sound downgrade


I see


----------



## yorosello

dharmasteve said:


> The FiiO BTR3 is very good. It has LDAC which works very well. The FiiO BTR3 turns all your IEMs into bluetooth IEMs. Sound quality is excellent.



I would buy it if it was available here at the local store... And I see it's a bit expensive too at the moment. I guess I need to wait a bit


----------



## Nimweth (Oct 22, 2019)

My review of the TRN V90 is now available here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v90-earphone.23889/


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 22, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> My review of the TRN V90 is now available here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v90-earphone.23889/rate-review



It does not seem to have appeared yet.

I found it here

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v90-earphone.23889/


----------



## Otto Motor (Oct 22, 2019)

Sulbh said:


> Hi can someone recommend an upgrage to soundmagic E10 in the samenprice range with same sound signature. If find then very good considering their price. Their soundstage and imagibg is excellent. I am looking for something in which can retain or exceed these traits.


The Soundmagic E10 is a pleasant chillout iem with absolutely nothing offensive and a slightly forward tilting, warm frequency profile. For chill out, I also use the iBasso IT01 (best bass I can think of; nice and airy stage, good speed...one step up from the E10) and the Blon BL-03 (tonal accuracy). I always get back to these...they feel like a treat every time...all dynamic drivers.

There are some much more expensive and technically more refined iems in my drawer...I still like these better.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Tansio Mirai TSMR-2 & ikko OH10.
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## yorosello

dharmasteve said:


> The FiiO BTR3 is very good. It has LDAC which works very well. The FiiO BTR3 turns all your IEMs into bluetooth IEMs. Sound quality is excellent.



How about Shanling UP2, I see it have a kind of similar features with BTR3


----------



## DynamicEars

yorosello said:


> How about Shanling UP2, I see it have a kind of similar features with BTR3



Shanling UP2 from what i've read so far, better than BTR3, but if you can stretch your budget, get ES100


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> Shanling UP2 from what i've read so far, better than BTR3, but if you can stretch your budget, get ES100



unfortunately, can't find it on my local store & I'm not willing to wait for a pre order...So I'll just find something that's available right away


----------



## audio123

DynamicEars said:


> Shanling UP2 from what i've read so far, better than BTR3, but if you can stretch your budget, get ES100


I second that. The UP2 is better than BTR3. 
@yorosello  you might want to wait for UP4 to see how it stacks up against ES100 for balanced output.


----------



## Infoseeker

Question, when ChiFi brands are stating their dynamic driver is using a Diamond-Like-Carbon Diaphragm is that a gimmick? Or is it something substantial like Beryllium.

ie. this Faaeal iem.
US $64.90 | Pre-sale FAAEAL Hibiscus Diamond Like Carbon Diaphragm Dynamic HIFI In Ear Earphone Monitor Stage IEM Earbud Plating Metal
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kBWIrG6k


----------



## yorosello (Oct 23, 2019)

audio123 said:


> I second that. The UP2 is better than BTR3.
> @yorosello  you might want to wait for UP4 to see how it stacks up against ES100 for balanced output.


I will, hoping it'll come to my country soon


----------



## yorosello (Oct 23, 2019)

I was actually torn in between buying a bluetooth portable dac/amp - Shanling UP2 or just a DAC cable like the Tempotec/HIDIZS Sonata HD.  Since the cable DAC is capable of producing HiRes format audio 24 bit/192kHz, and the bluetooth amp only support until 24 bit/96kHz


----------



## Infoseeker (Oct 23, 2019)

If you have to do technical skills work. You should get a Truly wireless adapter like the Trn B20s to not have a cable/phone in the way of your work.

The earphones in your signature should be easy to drive for them.


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> I was actually in torn between buying a bluetooth portable amp like the BTR3 or just a portable DAC like Tempotec/HIDIZS Sonata HD since both have their own usefulness & seeing that i just going to use it at work.



I have the HIDIZS/tempotec sonata HD and honestly it was good a few months ago, but there are recent releases that trump it in terms of specs, this area of technology really evolves so fast. I'm actually on the lookout to upgrade on it on 11/11 if there are cheap options. 

The Xduoo Link is quite interesting: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...ressions-thread.909718/page-164#post-15263403
I like that it has a volume controller, and even though it has the same DAC chip as the Audirect Beam, the Xduoo Link is half the price.

There have been other recent releases that have good reviews, check out this thread too: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/e1d...-pdv2-9038s-9038d-9038x-hifitoy-hptoy.915835/


----------



## yorosello

Infoseeker said:


> If you have to do technical skills work. You should get a Truly wireless adapter like the Trn B20s to not have a cable/phone in the way of your work.
> 
> The earphones in your signature should be easy to drive for them.


Mostly, I'm just sitting in the office actually & just required to walk around a little. but it will be better if i can walk around still wearing my earphone without having to bring my phone


----------



## chinmie

yorosello said:


> I will, hoping it'll come to my country soon



if you don't mind me asking, what country do you live in? from what said in your "location", i assume you're in Indonesia?


----------



## yorosello (Oct 23, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I have the HIDIZS/tempotec sonata HD and honestly it was good a few months ago, but there are recent releases that trump it in terms of specs, this area of technology really evolves so fast. I'm actually on the lookout to upgrade on it on 11/11 if there are cheap options.
> 
> The Xduoo Link is quite interesting: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...ressions-thread.909718/page-164#post-15263403
> I like that it has a volume controller, and even though it has the same DAC chip as the Audirect Beam, the Xduoo Link is half the price.
> ...



That's hot actually, I think i will get one of it (xDuoo Link) too when it's available here & if it's cheap


----------



## yorosello

chinmie said:


> if you don't mind me asking, what country do you live in? from what said in your "location", i assume you're in Indonesia?


yes, i am


----------



## chinmie

yorosello said:


> yes, i am



some audio stores stocks the ES100 a few while ago, or sometimes a mint second hand unit popped up on the online stores. i wonder are you also a member of the local audio forum too? there's sometimes a few units floating around there too.


----------



## yorosello

chinmie said:


> some audio stores stocks the ES100 a few while ago, or sometimes a mint second hand unit popped up on the online stores. i wonder are you also a member of the local audio forum too? there's sometimes a few units floating around there too.



Not yet a member, hoping to join the forum soon


----------



## citral23 (Oct 23, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I have the HIDIZS/tempotec sonata HD and honestly it was good a few months ago, but there are recent releases that trump it in terms of specs, this area of technology really evolves so fast. I'm actually on the lookout to upgrade on it on 11/11 if there are cheap options.
> 
> The Xduoo Link is quite interesting: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...ressions-thread.909718/page-164#post-15263403
> I like that it has a volume controller, and even though it has the same DAC chip as the Audirect Beam, the Xduoo Link is half the price.
> ...



Both cost about twice as much so it's not outdated imo.

I think the real competition would be the meizu otg dac that can decode DSD 128 natively (if that matters for one) and costs the same (even a bit less actually)

Personally not enclined to pay 50€ or more for an otg dac, I only use these things when there's nothing better around, at home I have good daps, if I take a plane too, at work I'd rather have a real dac/amp so saving for that, otg dacs are for waiting at the doctor and listening music or watching youtube without hiss and scritches from my 3.5mm phone out, so I'm not going to obsess over 192 vs 48khz tbh (can't hear a difference in perfect conditions anyway)


----------



## Slater

Infoseeker said:


> Question, when ChiFi brands are stating their dynamic driver is using a Diamond-Like-Carbon Diaphragm is that a gimmick? Or is it something substantial like Beryllium.
> 
> ie. this Faaeal iem.
> US $64.90 | Pre-sale FAAEAL Hibiscus Diamond Like Carbon Diaphragm Dynamic HIFI In Ear Earphone Monitor Stage IEM Earbud Plating Metal
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kBWIrG6k



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1362#post-15264179


----------



## Nimweth

I have heard a rumour about a new TRN earphone with 5BA per side. Has anyone else heard about this?


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 24, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> I have heard a rumour about a new TRN earphone with 5BA per side. Has anyone else heard about this?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-84#post-15265854

Posted by another headfier as above. It's a 5BA set unimaginatively called the TRN BA5 LOL.
Hot on the heels of their TRN V90 release. I hope it will be more TRN V90 than TRN X6.

Edit: BTW it's already stealth released in a few aliexpress shops at $60 USD, but seems some are offering it at $50 USD (fan exclusive discount).


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-84#post-15265854
> 
> Posted by another headfier as above. It's a 5BA set unimaginatively called the TRN BA5 LOL.
> Hot on the heels of their TRN V90 release. I hope it will be more TRN V90 than TRN X6.
> ...



are they another v shaped?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I cancelled my Blon 03 purchase. HEY, WHY NOT? The Audiosense T100 with the copper AS cable sounds too good not too listen to more.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Oct 24, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> I have heard a rumour about a new TRN earphone with 5BA per side. Has anyone else heard about this?


I heard another rumour that another brand borrowed a pre-production model earphone from TRN and then put it out under their own name (maybe with a few changes). This new TRN may be to combat that. 

The CHIFI War has started! WORLD WAR CHIFI!


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I cancelled my Blon 03 purchase. HEY, WHY NOT? The Audiosense T100 with the copper AS cable sounds too good not too listen to more.



I don't even see a model by that name?


----------



## Toastybob

Slater said:


> I don't even see a model by that name?


I can't find it now either, but if I remember correctly it was the same shell as the T160 but with a dynamic driver.


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> are they another v shaped?



This is the TRN BA5's FR from the aliexpress shops. The usual CHIFI 2 - 4 khz peak is there, I'm not a fan of it, cause the peak is quite fatiguing for myself. But of course graphs don't tell the full story, so let's wait for early reviews.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> This is the TRN BA5's FR from the aliexpress shops. The usual CHIFI 2 - 4 khz peak is there, I'm not a fan of it, cause the peak is quite fatiguing for myself. But of course graphs don't tell the full story, so let's wait for early reviews.



looks like they are trying to emphasizing mids now, with 400-500hz boost, so its more like W shaped with not much bass, not an ordinary move from TRN. well, same 3khz peak is a deal breaker for me, too many past IEM with that, i certainly i dont want that, 1 of big reason of passing Shuoer Tape for me.

Thanks!


----------



## requal

Something to share: after 250hr GuideRays GR-i68 have no sibilance at all. It's amazing what those earphones makes with one BA & DD. Cheers


----------



## durwood

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I cancelled my Blon 03 purchase. HEY, WHY NOT? The Audiosense T100 with the copper AS cable sounds too good not too listen to more.





Slater said:


> I don't even see a model by that name?





Toastybob said:


> I can't find it now either, but if I remember correctly it was the same shell as the T160 but with a dynamic driver.



You have to search with a space between audio and sense- "audio sense T100"
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32852429019.html


----------



## Toastybob

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I cancelled my Blon 03 purchase. HEY, WHY NOT? The Audiosense T100 with the copper AS cable sounds too good not too listen to more.


I like the look of that copper cable, and it's one of a few with angled mmcx connectors, which are useful for wearing noise cancelling headphones above earphones. I messaged the AS store to ask if they will make a 2.5mm version, and they said they are working on it, but it probably won't release until next year.


----------



## TimeSnow (Oct 25, 2019)

Anyone want to help me spend some money? Lol.

Selling my Bog Oak Hifiman 560s and a few other things so I can buy one or two new sets of IEMs.

Here's the criteria.

I don't want to use a DAP or an amp, unless it's some sort of OTG cable thing. It's too much hassle for me. I know I know.

I am using a Samsung S9 but will be getting an S10+ in a few months.

I am also using UAPP, which I love.

I love my LZ A4s and LZ A5s, but you know, time for an upgrade.

I'm looking at the Tin P1s, Shuoer Tapes, BLON BL-03s and a few other random things.... Budget is probably €200-300...i suppose I could go higher... But I'd prefer not too.

Open to any and all suggestions.

I will use them for a bit of critical listening... And for a LOT of listening to modern sounding pop. Though my other main genre is... Classical.... So... I know. 

And btw I went through my box of KZs... I have 30 pairs of KZ headphones... Lol... What was I thinking.


----------



## citral23 (Oct 25, 2019)

If I were you I'd get just 1 pair of really good iems recommended for acoustic music, like the kxxs or oxygen, it's a durable investment, and a pair of good earbuds like the BK2 that doesn't break the bank at all, really nice for classical with the wide soundstage that iems don't reach, it's more like listening to speakers and the bass quantity and quality is imo preferable for classical


----------



## Cevisi

TimeSnow said:


> Anyone want to help me spend some money? Lol.
> 
> Selling my Bog Oak Hifiman 560s and a few other things so I can buy one or two new sets of IEMs.
> 
> ...


I would say wait there are very promising iems coming the next 2 weeks like tin t4 fearless one dd and the audiosense hybrid

And i think in the range of 200-300 audiosense t800 is a killer very nice for critical listening and also nice for pop has bass kicks and snares sound really good on them

And 11.11 is coming there you can get some nice deals


----------



## TimeSnow

citral23 said:


> If I were you I'd get just 1 pair of really good iems recommended for acoustic music, like the kxxs or oxygen, it's a durable investment, and a pair of good earbuds like the BK2 that doesn't break the bank at all, really nice for classical with the wide soundstage that iems don't reach, it's more like listening to speakers and the bass quantity and quality is imo preferable for classical


Thanks! Those Oxygen look like they'd be a very good choice!


----------



## TimeSnow

Cevisi said:


> I would say wait there are very promising iems coming the next 2 weeks like tin t4 fearless one dd and the audiosense hybrid
> 
> And i think in the range of 200-300 audiosense t800 is a killer very nice for critical listening and also nice for pop has bass kicks and snares sound really good on them
> 
> And 11.11 is coming there you can get some nice deals



The audiosense t800 seems killer but it being so picky with sources probably makes it a no go for me as I only to carry my phone and maybe something like a HIDIZS OTG cable thing.

But hmm... It is tempting. And thanks for the heads up. Re new things and 11/11...i can't believe I forgot that was coming!


----------



## RikudouGoku

@TimeSnow if you are interested in the KXXS or the Oxygen, get the Blon 03 instead, almost no difference in sound and you save like 10 times the cost.


----------



## TimeSnow

RikudouGoku said:


> @TimeSnow if you are interested in the KXXS or the Oxygen, get the Blon 03 instead, almost no difference in sound and you save like 10 times the cost.



Really? I mean I want that to be true.


----------



## Cevisi

TimeSnow said:


> Really? I mean I want that to be true.


A lot of people say that


----------



## silverfishla

TimeSnow said:


> Really? I mean I want that to be true.


It’s totally true.  Bl -03 is better than my Kanas Pro....IT03, Tansio Mirai 4 Pro, all my CCA, Campfire Comet and  a slew of others in that range.  Or should I say, I prefer them.  Some of these might specifically do things better (like the Comet has a really meaty midrange), but as an overall...the Blon beats them.


----------



## TimeSnow

silverfishla said:


> It’s totally true.  Bl -03 is better than my Kanas Pro....IT03, Tansio Mirai 4 Pro, all my CCA, Campfire Comet and  a slew of others in that range.  Or should I say, I prefer them.  Some of these might specifically do things better (like the Comet has a really meaty midrange), but as an overall...the Blon beats them.


Whoa.... Well... That seems like a no brainer then! Thanks!


----------



## Jmop

Yeah, unless I see a graph better than the Blon I’m not gonna throw hundreds of dollars on earphones anymore.


----------



## TimeSnow

I just ordered the Blons. But might splash a bit more on something else as well...  

Chifi insanity... How I've missed you.


----------



## TimeSnow

Oh crap.. Do I need to definitely buy a replacement cable for them to fit?

Looking for one on amazon.co.uk as I can get it in a few days... Anyone know the right keywords? QDC 78mm?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 25, 2019)

TimeSnow said:


> . Do I need to definitely buy a replacement cable for them to fit?



No.. fits me perfectly and I know others have had the same experience.   I wish that when a person has a problem with something they would not assume that everyone will have the same problem.  Just wait and see.

I have had mine for three months.  I only recently (a few days ago) did change the cable because I found out it is possible to wear them cable down so I needed one with no ear hook.  Took the opportunity to use a balanced cable I had lying around.


----------



## TimeSnow

mbwilson111 said:


> No.. fits me perfectly and I know others have had the same experience.   I wish that when a person has a problem with something they would not assume that everyone will have the same problem.  Just wait and see.
> 
> I have had mine for three months.  I only recently (a few days ago) did change the cable because I found out it is possible to wear them cable down so I needed one with no ear hook.  Took the opportunity to use a balanced cable I had lying around.


Thank you! Almost everything fits me so fingers crossed!


----------



## ozziecook

TimeSnow said:


> Really? I mean I want that to be true.


Getting a BL03 should allow you to relax and get on with some of the more important things in life.


----------



## silverfishla (Oct 25, 2019)

TimeSnow said:


> Thank you! Almost everything fits me so fingers crossed!


The cable is not that bad.  It sounds like the default brown KZ cable, a little strict.  I find that the upgrade KZ cable ($10?) gives it a little more breadth (as do other multi-wire upgrade cables).  The default cable has a slight turn in the plug, which is fine.  The QDC plug on most cable that I’ve seen (also on the CCA upgrade cable) have a slightly more severe angle.  Those don’t quite work for me, because the turn is too close to the back of my ear (so it fits short).  I now use a cable that fits straight and is soft (also a CCA) Very comfy now.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 25, 2019)

TimeSnow said:


> Oh crap.. Do I need to definitely buy a replacement cable for them to fit?
> 
> Looking for one on amazon.co.uk as I can get it in a few days... Anyone know the right keywords? QDC 78mm?



Hi I made a post in another thread about the BLON BL-03's stock cable and stock eartip issue:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1362#post-15263539

IMHO, the eartips are the ones causing the headfiers majority of the fitting issues. Not everyone has a fitting issue with the stock cable, but if u do find the fit is wonky with it, get an aftermarket set, do a heat/reform mod or cut open the earhooks. So my advise is to first focus on getting some spare eartips ready for the BLON's arrival. If u have extra cash lying about, then the cables are a lower priority after the eartips.


----------



## Toastybob

TimeSnow said:


> Oh crap.. Do I need to definitely buy a replacement cable for them to fit?
> 
> Looking for one on amazon.co.uk as I can get it in a few days... Anyone know the right keywords? QDC 78mm?


Many people reported that QDC or KZ style cables do not fit without modification.


----------



## Jmop

ozziecook said:


> Getting a BL03 should allow you to relax and get on with some of the more important things in life.


Haha. You get into this hobby in search of a destination only to realize that everyone who said life is a journey was correct.


----------



## citral23 (Oct 25, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> @TimeSnow if you are interested in the KXXS or the Oxygen, get the Blon 03 instead, almost no difference in sound and you save like 10 times the cost.



I have the blon-03 and KPE and there's a huge difference in sound, the blons are ok and probably some of the best for their price, but they aren't all that great and in 3 months everyone will be praising another "giant killer" and have forgotten them imo, which I very much doubt will be the case with KPE, kxxs, oxygen etc.

Their main issues are they don't sound "effortless" so  they get tiring quickly, they have too much bass to be a good all-rounder, and bad instrument separation in busy tracks they are quickly overwhelmed.

They have ok timbre accuracy which is rare at that price, but I doubt the competition will close shop because it's over, the blon is everything anyone needs, close the forums and internets lol.

Same was said of the T2 when it came out.

Imo, with HiFi one gets what he pays for, up to a degree at least, and while cheap gear is making huge progress, it's still an "investment" to buy at least good mid-tier iems. 

Good speakers don't really  become outdated either, Yamaha still sells the MSP5 I saved for to afford about 20 years ago, they've been on almost 24/7 since that time and still work and sound great, I doubt that'd be the case with 1998 Behringer "giant killers".


----------



## baskingshark

citral23 said:


> I have the blon-03 and KPE and there's a huge difference in sound, the blons are ok and probably some of the best for their price, but they aren't all that great and in 3 months everyone will be praising another "giant killer" and have forgotten them imo, which I very much doubt will be the case with KPE, kxxs, oxygen etc.
> 
> Their main issues are they don't sound "effortless" so  quicThey getkly tiring, they have too much bass to be a good all-rounder, and bad instrument separation in busy tracks they are quickly overwhelmed.



I don't have the KPE/KXXS/Oxygen, but I have to agree the BLON BL-03 loses out in instrument separation to other single DD IEMs I have like the Toneking Ninetails, Semkarch SKC CNT1 and TFZ No. 3. Not to mention multi BA/hybrids. 

But I think for $28 USD, it is a steal, and it does most areas well, and it really sets a standard for other CHIFI releases. And I remember u mentioning the artificial timbre of the **** previously, the BLON BL-03 has one of the best timbre/tonality I've ever heard for sure. 

I think the midbass issue may be due to tip selection, as most of us use different tips with the BLON due to the subpar stock tips. Some folks find it lacks bass, some think the bass is boomy, I think it can be explained by the tip selection, and possibly source.


----------



## Tonymac136

baskingshark said:


> I don't have the KPE/KXXS/Oxygen, but I have to agree the BLON BL-03 loses out in instrument separation to other single DD IEMs I have like the Toneking Ninetails, Semkarch SKC CNT1 and TFZ No. 3. Not to mention multi BA/hybrids.
> 
> But I think for $28 USD, it is a steal, and it does most areas well, and it really sets a standard for other CHIFI releases. And I remember u mentioning the artificial timbre of the **** previously, the BLON BL-03 has one of the best timbre/tonality I've ever heard for sure.
> 
> I think the midbass issue may be due to tip selection, as most of us use different tips with the BLON due to the subpar stock tips. Some folks find it lacks bass, some think the bass is boomy, I think it can be explained by the tip selection, and possibly source.



The BL03 loses out on instrument separation to its £10 little brother the BL01.
I tend to agree that the wonky bass on the 03 is caused by tips. I've tried so many tips looking for the best sound and fit. When I put MH755 tips on, suddenly the wonky bass was fixed. Though possibly it could have just sorted itself out with time and use. The 03 does need a good source to shine too. Feed it garbage and it will replay it faithfully.


----------



## baskingshark

Tonymac136 said:


> The BL03 loses out on instrument separation to its £10 little brother the BL01.
> I tend to agree that the wonky bass on the 03 is caused by tips. I've tried so many tips looking for the best sound and fit. When I put MH755 tips on, suddenly the wonky bass was fixed. Though possibly it could have just sorted itself out with time and use. The 03 does need a good source to shine too. Feed it garbage and it will replay it faithfully.



Good points. I actually went the other way and went to tiproll until I could find a eartip that gave the most bass quantity LOL (I'm an unashamed basshead).

I'm actually surprised that source is actually quite important for the BLON BL-03. With low powered sources and on higher volumes, the BLON BL-03 distorts especially at the mid bass frequencies. And despite the BLON BL-03's specs on paper, amping helps, especially in the dynamics and fixing the distortion IMHO.


----------



## Jmop (Oct 26, 2019)

I wouldn’t doubt the Blon getting beat on some minor technical aspects but regardless, all those other iems aren’t without their faults. I don’t think any of those neutrality kings haven’t had at least some negative feedback about sharp treble, and the graphs do show elevated treble on them. The Blons could be better in that respect too, but I’m not gonna pay several times more for something that still has obvious issues. Refinement and effortlessness of sound don’t mean squat if the response sucks. Maybe if all one listens to is classical/ambient..


----------



## logiatype

baskingshark said:


> I don't have the KPE/KXXS/Oxygen, but I have to agree the BLON BL-03 loses out in instrument separation to other single DD IEMs I have like the Toneking Ninetails, Semkarch SKC CNT1 and TFZ No. 3. Not to mention multi BA/hybrids.
> 
> But I think for $28 USD, it is a steal, and it does most areas well, and it really sets a standard for other CHIFI releases. And I remember u mentioning the artificial timbre of the **** previously, the BLON BL-03 has one of the best timbre/tonality I've ever heard for sure.
> 
> I think the midbass issue may be due to tip selection, as most of us use different tips with the BLON due to the subpar stock tips. Some folks find it lacks bass, some think the bass is boomy, I think it can be explained by the tip selection, and possibly source.



Definitely in the BL-03 having too much bass boom crowd. Stock tips are too long. Much prefer the shorter gray tips they come with.

It’s my first foray into chifi coming from the IE80 (knob at 0).
BLONs are very detailed but I keep going back to the laid back, wide, easy to track LR separation of the IE80s. Any recommendations for less bass and more airy presentation? Tin T2 pro?


----------



## Tonymac136

Not tried the T2 pro but the vanilla T2 is much less bassy - almost not bassy enough without an amp. 
Maybe also the KBear F1 which is a single BA design. The mids are sublime and really detailed but there is a roll off at both ends of the scale. The caveat here is that getting the "right" F1 isn't a given. I have two of the "wrong" ones and don't have the "right" one. There was some kind of mix up in the factory so there are at LEAST 4 different drivers used.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Tonymac136 said:


> The BL03 loses out on instrument separation to its £10 little brother the BL01.
> I tend to agree that the wonky bass on the 03 is caused by tips. I've tried so many tips looking for the best sound and fit. When I put MH755 tips on, suddenly the wonky bass was fixed. Though possibly it could have just sorted itself out with time and use. The 03 does need a good source to shine too. Feed it garbage and it will replay it faithfully.


I very much agree with your observations about the bass, being quite bass-averse.

Wide-bore shallow tips worked very well for me to have definitely not overwhelming and well-resolved bass and quite impressive treble.
I used balanced right away after modifying connectors, as I learned here and very grateful for this knowledge.

I am quite biased "all-BA fan" and I actually thought to get Blon to confirm my theories of all-BA superiority 
Not exactly! I have to say I am very impressed with the 03!

I plan to compare 03 more closely with CCA C10, C12 and C16 and possibly 1 More Quad in the next few days.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 26, 2019)

yawdapaah said:


> Definitely in the BL-03 having too much bass boom crowd. Stock tips are too long. Much prefer the shorter gray tips they come with.
> 
> It’s my first foray into chifi coming from the IE80 (knob at 0).
> BLONs are very detailed but I keep going back to the laid back, wide, easy to track LR separation of the IE80s. Any recommendations for less bass and more airy presentation? Tin T2 pro?



U can consider the hisenior B5+. 5 Knowles BA each side, retails 80ish usd. Very airy and slightly boosted lower mids. Roll off at high treble and subbass. I actually find the bass lacking and need to EQ the bass up a few dB, so it might suit you (though disclaimer is I'm a bashead).
Excellent imaging, details and clarity. Great timbre and tonality for a pure BA setup.

The T2 and may also suit you (based on reviews) but I never tried those due to feedback about insufficient bass.

Toneking ninetails is another single DD with very airy presentation and great timbre/tonality. It has 9 customizable tuning configurations (front and back filters) to give a neutral to v shaped to basshead sound. But even on the most neutral configuration it is not as neutral as a "reference" set as the mids are still compartively recessed and bass a bit north of neutral.


----------



## requal

I saw there's two new DD models from Toneking on Aliexpress - named P10 & 1Q. Intresting cuz Ninetails as I see is good set.


----------



## dharmasteve

With JVC Spiral Dots Large and the very thick ISN Audio C16 or balanced S16 cables, using the FiiO M9 as a source,  the Blon 03s are totally integrated and very involving and organic. Now that I have managed to get Amazon HD & HD Ultra working on the M9  everything comes together.  I know there is a lot of talk about cable fit,  but a simple straight edge cable like the ISN audios are perfect. There is....to me a good upgrade on sound with this combination. So often QC is the reason so many ChiFi IEMs don't work to their peak.  With all the factors coming together,  including QC,  the Blon 03 matches every bit of hype. Will be doing the same thing on the iBasso DX160, hopefully next week,  and I can see how much the source influences the Blon 03's.  So 9.00 out of 10 at the moment.


----------



## K-Lawn

I recently bought the KZ ZSX and am not understanding the hype. They sound a bit harsh and have a U-Shaped Signature that just doesn't do it for me. Good treble detail however. What would you guys recommend in the sub $80 IEM range for someone who wants a more neutral sound?


----------



## voicemaster

K-Lawn said:


> I recently bought the KZ ZSX and am not understanding the hype. They sound a bit harsh and have a U-Shaped Signature that just doesn't do it for me. Good treble detail however. What would you guys recommend in the sub $80 IEM range for someone who wants a more neutral sound?



Blon BL03?


----------



## K-Lawn

voicemaster said:


> Blon BL03?


I've seen the BL03s recommended numerous times so I think I'm going to take the plunge and buy them. Though, I'm also intrigued by the Tin T2s. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Jmop

voicemaster said:


> Blon BL03?


Lol


----------



## TimeSnow

baskingshark said:


> Hi I made a post in another thread about the BLON BL-03's stock cable and stock eartip issue:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1362#post-15263539
> 
> IMHO, the eartips are the ones causing the headfiers majority of the fitting issues. Not everyone has a fitting issue with the stock cable, but if u do find the fit is wonky with it, get an aftermarket set, do a heat/reform mod or cut open the earhooks. So my advise is to first focus on getting some spare eartips ready for the BLON's arrival. If u have extra cash lying about, then the cables are a lower priority after the eartips.


Thanks!

I have mountains of tips (don't we all} so HOPEFULLY something will match them at least well enough to see the potential - thanks again.


----------



## citral23

Jmop said:


> I
> I think the midbass issue may be due to tip selection, as most of us use different tips with the BLON due to the subpar stock tips. Some folks find it lacks bass, some think the bass is boomy, I think it can be explained by the tip selection, and possibly source.



I think it'd be more fair to say that the blon has too much bass, that is slow and boomy, but that it can be worked around somewhat with the right choice of tips (narrow bore)

There's really too much hype over this iems, good Lord.

The cable, connector and tips suck, the fit is not great due to short nozzle, they have bad instrument separation, a slow and boomy bass, and yet everyone who never listened to the more expensive offerings claims they are superior based on graphs vOv.

They have good timbre and a somewhat "wow" effect due to forward mids and monster sub but there's more needed to make a "timeless" great iems.

We'll see in 3 months what ppl say.


----------



## TimeSnow

citral23 said:


> I think it'd be more fair to say that the blon has too much bass, that is slow and boomy, but that it can be worked around somewhat with the right choice of tips (narrow bore)
> 
> There's really too much hype over this iems, good Lord.
> 
> ...



I'm hoping they make me happy enough that I can take my time choosing a more premium pair. And at tbe price if they're half as good as the hype I think they will.

Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## citral23

TimeSnow said:


> I'm hoping they make me happy enough that I can take my time choosing a more premium pair. And at tbe price if they're half as good as the hype I think they will.
> 
> Thanks for the reality check.



Don't worry, it's well spent money. They'll make great "take everywhere without worrying" iems in the future, should you decide to get a more expensive pair and preserve it.

I'm just a bit grumpy over people who claim mid-tier is inferior without having listened to them and talk everyone else into buying what they did because it cannot be anything but "the best". 

It's the same on all forums so probably not worth ranting tho lol.


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 26, 2019)

citral23 said:


> I think it'd be more fair to say that the blon has too much bass, that is slow and boomy, but that it can be worked around somewhat with the right choice of tips (narrow bore)
> 
> There's really too much hype over this iems, good Lord.
> 
> ...



Just to say, nothing that you are hearing with your Blon 03s match my experience of them. Of course we all have different ears and brains but is it possible you have a duff pair?


----------



## Jmop

I’ve listened to enough iems in various price ranges to know that graphs instill a lot of meaning behind the sound. I wouldn’t judge so critically if I didn’t bite the bullet every now and then.


----------



## K-Lawn

Jmop said:


> Lol


So what would be your recommendation?


----------



## TimeSnow

K-Lawn said:


> So what would be your recommendation?


I think that lol was because I'd come on here and started a huge Blon conversation accidentally... Right before you asked... Not about the Blons themselves....


----------



## Jmop

Yup, I was merely laughing at how the Blon is so consistently recommended. It’s got my vote too.


----------



## Jmop

Sony MH755 is also great if you can get it re-cabled.


----------



## K-Lawn

Jmop said:


> Yup, I was merely laughing at how the Blon is so consistently recommended. It’s got my vote too.


Lmao. Alright, cool. I’m going to order them and report back.


----------



## Jmop

K-Lawn said:


> Lmao. Alright, cool. I’m going to order them and report back.


Lookin forward to it!


----------



## HungryPanda

The NiceHCK NX7 is a more grown up KZ ZSX


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> The NiceHCK NX7 is a more grown up KZ ZSX


yeah right


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

dharmasteve said:


> Just to say, nothing that you are hearing with your Blon 03s match my experience of them. Of course we all have different ears and brains but is it possible you have a duff pair?



I have all the hyped chifi DD sets of the past year and BLON 03 is the best IMO. The $35 price is making folks say stuff about "in it's price range". Nah I got the set some in the hobby are calling the best (maybe) single DD ever (JVC modded) and i got that. I like the BLON better. i bought mine from the site that cannot be mentioned.


----------



## ozziecook

citral23 said:


> I think it'd be more fair to say that the blon has too much bass, that is slow and boomy, but that it can be worked around somewhat with the right choice of tips (narrow bore)
> 
> There's really too much hype over this iems, good Lord.
> 
> ...


I think you’re generalising about people who never listened to more expensive offerings, my friend.


----------



## citral23 (Oct 26, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> Just to say, nothing that you are hearing with your Blon 03s match my experience of them. Of course we all have different ears and brains but is it possible you have a duff pair?



This is what I hear (all flac but I'll link the songs) on 2 busy jazz tracks and 1 impactful hip-hop track :



Blon
Great pleasing Sax tone
Boomy slow bass
Cymbal unclear
Swing feeling is getting completely lost because of the slow decay on bass and bad instruments separation, sounds a bit like a soup where everything is mixed together. I'm lost in the track.

ZS7
Sax tone a bit metallic
Contrabass too much sub and not enough definition in strings attacks
Wide soundstage
Decent instrument separation
Swing feeling retained, but lacks bass definition (too much sub, not enough mid-bass for contrabass)

KPE
Sax tone perfect
Begs to crank the volume and dance
Perfect instruments separation
Woody bass that swings really hard with good decay
Ok to good soundstage, but nothig amazing



from 40 seconds on :

Blon
Clear cymbals, good detail
Ok bass, esp in upper notes, gets confused in lower notes
No soundstage at all
Great sax and guitar timbre
Swing feeling is getting a bit lost, sounds a bit like a broth

ZS7
Sax sounds a bit harsh
Cymbals are clear and bright without sounding overly harsh, but it's on the verge
Clear instruments separation
Good soundstage
Great swing feeling
Bass sounds dark, and not enough like a contrabass

KPE
Most natural timbre
Mids more recessed than other 2, sounds more laid back and "effortless" in its presentation but doesn't have the most clarity
Good soundstage
Perfect instruments separation, guitar really stands out even when just comping in the background
Bass is fast, well defined, with clear string attack (sounds woody)
More "crystal, airy" treble than others, the peak must be higher, could have a little more treble body
0 fatigue
Swings hard



Blon
Incredible sub, jeeeeezzzzzz
Bleeds a bit in the mids tho
Engaging energetic sound that doesn't become fatiguing like ZSN/ZS10 pro
Overall "wow" effect

ZS7
Impactful bass, a bit fatiguing
Less separation between sub and mid-bass than blon
A hint of sibilence, great clarity otherwise
Less bass bleed into mids than blon
Begs to turn the volume down

KPE
Average bass (not in a bad way) : what one would expect, no surprise, good impact and rumble
No sibilance
No bleeed in the mids
Sounds a bit boring maybe, good for long sessions, not so much for a kick in the butt

As you can see, the blon in my opinion has some really interesting pros for its price (mostly timbre), but quickly loses on technical aspects for some material (mostly decay), while it has an edge on some other (this includes female voices that are really gorgeous with it)

Is it the uniersal IEM anyone needs and the end game of chifi? As long as I'll be listening to be-bop, no.

Is it raising up the bar of budget iems? Regarding timbre, yes, 1000x yes.

Bonus : pictures of the iems used for this comparison


----------



## requal

@citral23  Maybe you have out of phase cable. Qdc is inverted.


----------



## peter123

TimeSnow said:


> Anyone want to help me spend some money? Lol.
> 
> Selling my Bog Oak Hifiman 560s and a few other things so I can buy one or two new sets of IEMs.
> 
> ...



If you like the A4 and A5 the A6 seems like a natural contender. Fwiw they're my all time favorite IEM's. 

The BL-03 has nothing to do in the price range you're looking for in my highly subjective opinion


----------



## Light - Man (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey Citral @citral23  I see that you are using silicone tips. Have you tried dense foam tips yet?

I am using Flare Audio foam tips which have the densest foam that I can find. I reckon that they should dramatically reduce mid bass bleed into the midrange and tighten up the bass.

I use the large version. I found the medium too small, even my wife who has small ears found them too small to stay in.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Flare-Audio®-Replacement-Universal-Earfoams®/dp/B07N1PY132


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 26, 2019)

TimeSnow said:


> Anyone want to help me spend some money? Lol.
> 
> Selling my Bog Oak Hifiman 560s and a few other things so I can buy one or two new sets of IEMs.
> 
> ...



Honestly, if u want a set for critical listening, it isn't the BLON BL-03's strongest suit. You'd probably be better off getting a multi BA/hybrid type of IEM for this purpose. As per the previous posts by myself and others, even some other single DD IEMs have better instrument separation/clarity/details than the BLON.
The BLON does most areas well, but its area of "speciality" is in coherency, timbre and tonality. Hence it is very good for music genres that incorporate acoustic type instruments. I find it very good for classical music, which I listen to occasionally, u can hear the real timbre of a violin and flute, unlike some multi BA sets. However, the BLON is tuned harmanish and purists of classical music will want a flat neutral set for this, ideally with no troughs/peaks in the frequency response. But I think it will do well with pop. YMMV.

My go to end game multi BA IEM for critical listening is the Audiosense T800 (8 knowles BA), u can check out more in the dedicated Audiosense thread on headfi. It has excellent details, clarity and instrument separation and imaging. And though it is suited for critical listening, it has great bass that makes it not sterile or boring for general music listening. It is quite bright though, so not the best if u are treble sensitive (though there are knowles filter mods, cable/tip change that can attenuate the treble). It is also U shaped, so maybe not the best option for classical music per se, and the timbre on the T800 is not as good as some dedicated single DD sets. But I find it quite good for most music genres. Unfortunately, it is quite source picky. If u are just using a simple smart phone with no high end DAC chip or DAC/AMP, it won't extract as much details/dynamics as if u had driven it with a good source. For instance, the KZ ZS10 Pro is not too far away in sound quality from the T800 if both are compared A/B with just a low end android phone.

Another possible option that is good for classical is the Hisenior B5+ IMHO. 5 BA knowles, midcentric (which is quite atypical in tuning from the usual CHIFI fare). Good timbre/tonality, though it won't beat a dedicated DD in timbre. It has good instrument separation, imaging, details and is quite good for critical listening, though the Audiosense T800 trumps it in this area due to the tuning and extra 3 drivers. Due to its midcentric tuning, it will be better for vocals, acoustic, classical, jazz type genres. If u need more bass forward music like EDM, it may not be the best option, unless if u consider EQing.


----------



## citral23 (Oct 26, 2019)

Light - Man said:


> Hey Citral @citral23  I see that you are using silicone tips. Have you tried dense foam tips yet?
> 
> I am using Flare Audio foam tips which have the densest foam that I can find. I reckon that they should dramatically reduce mid bass bleed into the midrange and tighten up the bass.
> 
> ...



I'm sure it would be a great improvement, but unfortunately foam gives me herpes, can't stand even touching it :/

I'll argue that if an iem needs much fumbling and tip-rolling and whatnot to sound good it's flawed in the first place... KPEs sound great with any tips.

But I don't want to sound too dismissive on the Blon, if you love to listen to Norah Jones or Ella Fitzgerald ballads and don't want to spend much, I totally rec them. Even if you want to spend much, you'd might be better off with the blon for those genres.

If you like Bop, Death Metal and otherwise fast music that needs quick decay, look elsewhere imo. what's not to like? There's something for everyone out there.

It's possible that my unit has QC issues, maybe an overly soft membrane, to reach this price there must be compromises on tolerances and QC ofc.


----------



## dharmasteve

citral23 said:


> This is what I hear (all flac but I'll link the songs) on 2 busy jazz tracks and 1 impactful hip-hop track :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Listened to 'The Bridge' on youtube on both my Samsung S9 plus Exynos and on New Pipe (youtube front end) on my Fiio M9. Immediately the quality of the soundstage was apparent...enough width and very clear depth for the drums. Very 'alive' track. Good feel of being there. Bass notes were differentiated. Good separation.  It sounded good. Some others maybe comment on this track. Maybe it's 'ears' but I have a feeling your pair are not as they should be. Thanks for the tracks though...good taste in music.


----------



## TimeSnow

baskingshark said:


> Honestly, if u want a set for critical listening, it isn't the BLON BL-03's strongest suit. You'd probably be better off getting a multi BA/hybrid type of IEM for this purpose. As per the previous posts by myself and others, even some other single DD IEMs have better instrument separation/clarity/details than the BLON.
> The BLON does most areas well, but its area of "speciality" is in coherency, timbre and tonality. Hence it is very good for music genres that incorporate acoustic type instruments. I find it very good for classical music, which I listen to occasionally, u can hear the real timbre of a violin and flute, unlike some multi BA sets. However, the BLON is tuned harmanish and purists of classical music will want a flat neutral set for this, ideally with no troughs/peaks in the frequency response. But I think it will do well with pop. YMMV.
> 
> My go to end game multi BA IEM for critical listening is the Audiosense T800 (8 knowles BA), u can check out more in the dedicated Audiosense thread on headfi. It has excellent details, clarity and instrument separation and imaging. And though it is suited for critical listening, it has great bass that makes it not sterile or boring for general music listening. It is quite bright though, so not the best if u are treble sensitive (though there are knowles filter mods, cable/tip change that can attenuate the treble). It is also U shaped, so maybe not the best option for classical music per se, and the timbre on the T800 is not as good as some dedicated single DD sets. But I find it quite good for most music genres. Unfortunately, it is quite source picky. If u are just using a simple smart phone with no high end DAC chip or DAC/AMP, it won't extract as much details/dynamics as if u had driven it with a good source. For instance, the KZ ZS10 Pro is not too far away in sound quality from the T800 if both are compared A/B with just a low end android phone.
> ...


The t800s seem like a total steal... But all the reviews make them sound extremely picky re amp. And other than an OTG amp cable thing I don't want to go back down that road for my situation. 

But I GREATLY appreciate your advice!


----------



## Slater (Oct 26, 2019)

citral23 said:


> I'll argue that if an iem needs much fumbling and tip-rolling and whatnot to sound good it's flawed in the first place... KPEs sound great with any tips.



Well I’ll argue that if an IEM fits perfectly right out of the box, using the stock eartips, and doesn’t provide a single benefit from tip rolling etc then that is not a flaw but rather a rare exception and not the norm.

You just got lucky that the KPE fit you perfectly with the included stock tips. There are people that the KPE doesn’t fit perfectly, and who do need to change the tips for a better fit, or improve the seal, improve the sound, etc. Does that make the KPE “flawed” for those people?

Everyone’s ears and ear canals are different, and universal IEMs are just that - universal. That is why there are so many different tip shapes and sizes available in the first place. Because there are over 7 billion people in the world, and it is a statistical impossibility, not a flaw, that someone could make an IEM that would fit all 7 billion people perfectly.


----------



## Cevisi

Slater said:


> Well I’ll argue that if an IEM fits perfectly right out of the box, using the stock eartips, and doesn’t provide a single benefit from tip rolling etc then that is not a flaw but rather a rare exception and not the norm.
> 
> You just got lucky that the KPE fit you perfectly with the included stock tips. There are people that the KPE doesn’t fit perfectly, and who do need to change the tips for a better fit, or improve the seal, improve the sound, etc. Does that make the KPE “flawed” for those people?
> 
> Everyone’s ears and ear canals are different, and universal IEMs are just that - universal. That is why there are so many different tip shapes and sizes available in the first place. Because there are over 7 billion people in the world, and it is a statistical impossibility, not a flaw, that someone could make an IEM that would fit all 7 billion people perfectly.


I had alot of issues getting the kxxs fit 

But i have to say there are iems that fit every one better then any chinese iem i i ever seen (sennheiser momentum ,jbl tws 120, sony mh755.) Everyone of these just flops into my ear


----------



## darmanastartes

HungryPanda said:


> The NiceHCK NX7 is a more grown up KZ ZSX


I strongly disagree. I would take the ZSX over the NX7 any day of the week. 

The NX7 is designed for detail retrieval at the expense of fatigue-free listening. I couldn't listen to them without EQ or mesh filter tips.


----------



## HungryPanda

All I know is listening side by side the KZ ZSX gets a bit high in the treble so is a bright iem whereas the NX7 goes deeper in the bass. I'm glad I have both.


----------



## paulindss

citral23 said:


> they have bad instrument separation, a slow and boomy bass, and yet everyone who never listened to the more expensive offerings claims they are superior based on graphs vOv.



That's simply not true... And i will not extend my argument.


----------



## darmanastartes

citral23 said:


> I think it'd be more fair to say that the blon has too much bass, that is slow and boomy, but that it can be worked around somewhat with the right choice of tips (narrow bore)
> 
> There's really too much hype over this iems, good Lord.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of your criticisms of it, at least to some extent. The cable is fine, I don't know why so many people dislike it so strongly. The connector being a unique shape and length makes finding replacement cables more difficult that it should be. The fit is not great because of how short the nozzle is. 
I would not call its instrument separation "bad" or the bass "slow and boomy." The bass is not as fast as the driver diaphragm type would suggest, and is a little elevated over what I would call "true neutral."
*However, *the reason they're so hyped is because the tuning is incredible for a sub-$30 IEM. They're fun-sounding without being impolite, with more realistic timbre than just about anything else I've heard under $50.
I've heard better IEMs, but most people don't need to spend 10 times as much for a 30% improvement in sound quality.


----------



## RikudouGoku

citral23 said:


> I have the blon-03 and KPE and there's a huge difference in sound, the blons are ok and probably some of the best for their price, but they aren't all that great and in 3 months everyone will be praising another "giant killer" and have forgotten them imo, which I very much doubt will be the case with KPE, kxxs, oxygen etc.
> 
> Their main issues are they don't sound "effortless" so  they get tiring quickly, they have too much bass to be a good all-rounder, and bad instrument separation in busy tracks they are quickly overwhelmed.
> 
> ...


The reason why I recommend the blons over the KXXS/KPE/Oxygen is the fact that if you are starting from zero, the same amount of cash will get you the blon+shanling m0 dap+ spinfits/spiral dots+ upgrade cable. and with the other you only get the iems. And even if you already have a dap, cables and tips. Is the instrument separation which I find to be almost equal really worth spending 160 usd more?


----------



## RikudouGoku

@citral23 Keep in mind that since the KXXS and the others costs that much more than the blon, placebo is something that might happen to you. "this one costs 6 times more so it must be better" suppressing that thought can be hard and I admit that I suffer from that. Why? Because it means that I have wasted 190 usd on something that sounds about the same as 30 usd


----------



## redrol

I like the blon better than the KPE.  my personal preference


----------



## dharmasteve

Surely everybody knows that if we buy ChiFi IEMs then there is a chance of buying one that isn't up to Quality Control or other factors. It should become clear that if thirty people think an IEM is excellent and four or five think otherwise,  it may well be you have a sub standard unit. I've had it.  Others have had it.  That's reality.  Often there is some empirical reason your IEM is substandard.  Of course we all have different hearing and assessments,  but do bear in mind you may have,  in reality,  a poorly made or even slightly substandard unit.


----------



## durwood

citral23 said:


> I think it'd be more fair to say that the blon has too much bass, that is slow and boomy, but that it can be worked around somewhat with the right choice of tips (narrow bore)



I keep trying to figure out what is going on with the bass, to me they are bipolar. On some songs it is a little slow sounding (not M6/DMG slowness but still...), sometimes it floats in front of the rest of the mix, and other times it sounds just right. I find it sounds a bit tubby or boomy most of the time, which gives the impression of slowness, maybe there is extra harmonic distortion that leads to the extra thickness.

I like the BLON, the tonal signature is great the timbre is great, soundstage is average, resolution is good, there is an organic nature to these. Definitely checks off a ton of boxes. Its definitely hard to fault them at the $30 price tag, this is another case of MH755. Extreme value and near great acceptance. Everyone has their preferences and some put more weight behind the preferences that will elevate something.
I think I like the BLON more than Kanas Pro, but it I think it is the tonal signature, timbre that I find more pleasant.


----------



## crabdog

darmanastartes said:


> I agree with most of your criticisms of it, at least to some extent. The cable is fine, I don't know why so many people dislike it so strongly. The connector being a unique shape and length makes finding replacement cables more difficult that it should be. The fit is not great because of how short the nozzle is.
> I would not call its instrument separation "bad" or the bass "slow and boomy." The bass is not as fast as the driver diaphragm type would suggest, and is a little elevated over what I would call "true neutral."
> *However, *the reason they're so hyped is because the tuning is incredible for a sub-$30 IEM. They're fun-sounding without being impolite, with more realistic timbre than just about anything else I've heard under $50.
> I've heard better IEMs, but most people don't need to spend 10 times as much for a 30% improvement in sound quality.


I'm surprised that so many find the nozzle length is the cause of their fit problems with the BLON. Once I changed the cable the fit was fantastic with any of my standard tips. Maybe it's because I use large tips with shallow insertion. Regardless, I still think it's one of the best sounding sub $100 iems.


----------



## ozziecook

paulindss said:


> That's simply not true... And i will not extend my argument.


Haha. That made me laugh. 
Like many here I prefer Blon to KPE too.
I couldn’t see what other people did at the time the KPE came out. The fit, the mod, the thinnish upper mids.etc etc.

Why is it that so many people on Headfi are bassphobic? It’s what bass is. Bassy. 
It’s strong, visceral and often meant as the male to the female treble. Has anyone ever been to a gig at all? Where you can really feel the bass?
There’s no way Blon is a basshead iem either. It’s a 7/10 strength. Maybe there are some fit and QC issues...


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 26, 2019)

Now I always do a phase test on any new iem.

Recently I took out one of my older ones..one I had never listened to much and discovered it is out of phase.  Too late now to return.  If it is possible to open it without ruining the purple metallic finish my husband will try to recable and correct the polatity.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 26, 2019)

crabdog said:


> I'm surprised that so many find the nozzle length is the cause of their fit problems with the BLON. Once I changed the cable the fit was fantastic with any of my standard tips. Maybe it's because I use large tips with shallow insertion. Regardless, I still think it's one of the best sounding sub $100 iems.


Exactly, using wider shallow tips worked very well for me in securing the seal and assuring the tight fit - definitely perfect for walking, perhaps less for running.
Also the wider bores give well defined bass and nicely extended treble.
Very enjoyable!


----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> I'm surprised that so many find the nozzle length is the cause of their fit problems with the BLON. Once I changed the cable the fit was fantastic with any of my standard tips. Maybe it's because I use large tips with shallow insertion. Regardless, I still think it's one of the best sounding sub $100 iems.





PhonoPhi said:


> Exactly, using wider shallow tips worked very well for me in securing the seal and assuring the tight fit - definitely perfect for walking, perhaps less for running.
> Also the wider bores give well defined bass and nicely extended treble.
> Very enjoyable!



Same for me.  I do not want the body of the Blon to protrude from my ears.  I want a snug cozy fit.  I would not get that with a longer nozzle.  Also, now that I have decided to wear them cable down, they nestle in like an earbud.  So comfortable.  Using medium Symbio Peels in either case...down or over ear.


----------



## silverfishla

ozziecook said:


> Haha. That made me laugh.
> Like many here I prefer Blon to KPE too.
> I couldn’t see what other people did at the time the KPE came out. The fit, the mod, the thinnish upper mids.etc etc.
> 
> ...


I agree with you wholeheartedly about the bass.  As I have and always will say, bass shakes windows.  IEMs that claim neutral are usually bass light.  Those present bass as hearable tones but not visceral energy or proper amount to suffice as counter melody.


----------



## FastAndClean

it is funny but one of my pairs that is different from the others, sound like the KP


----------



## citral23

RikudouGoku said:


> @citral23 Keep in mind that since the KXXS and the others costs that much more than the blon, placebo is something that might happen to you. "this one costs 6 times more so it must be better" suppressing that thought can be hard and I admit that I suffer from that. Why? Because it means that I have wasted 190 usd on something that sounds about the same as 30 usd



I've carefully considered that point. When I got the BLON the first thing I fired was the Ella Fitzgerald "Clap hands, here comes Charlie" album. Oh man, I was blown away. The voice timbre was just crazy good and it saddened me that I had paid 166€ for the KPE, which I put on the same tracks and found the mids quite thin in comparison (but tonaly correct).

Then I started to fire some be-bop and found the blon inadequate, it all sounded like a mess, nothing was defined, I couldn't "feel the swing" of the tracks. Back to KPE everything swinged again.

I tried to find out what it was that made the blon sound like soup on those tracks and discerned it was instrument separation and slow bass. For some people it might be totally adequate mind you, I'm spoiled by the technical aspect of some really fast earbuds at the moment.

I think many are not getting my point, it's not that the blon is bad per se, it's that it does not, in my opinion, make the mid-tier iems obsolete.

If I had to keep only one it would still be the KPE because of its technical abilities to resolve everything quick, and I don't regret paying for them, at all. I would frankly say so otherwise, and it may be the case in the future. 

As I have the 2 I chose the blon for ballads and hip-hop, to me they are more enjoyable for that kind of music, the KPE for anything bop, and otherwise busy/fast tracks.

Is it possible I have a dud? Yes, absolutely. I don't want to pay again to verify. If they had perfect fit, looked beautiful, and I was sure I would get 30% improvement and not 5% I'd do it. 

But as it is, better wait for the bl-04 anyway, that will probably make everyone forget the bl-03 in a few months, don't think they will stand the test of time all that great but we'll see.

Also the T4 is coming. There's always something around the corner in cheapo land. But a good mid-tier is a keeper, imo.


----------



## citral23

silverfishla said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly about the bass.  As I have and always will say, bass shakes windows.  IEMs that claim neutral are usually bass light.  Those present bass as hearable tones but not visceral energy or proper amount to suffice as counter melody.



Completely depends on the music one listens to and personal preference. It's difficult if not impossible to have super heavy, and well defined and textured bass, imho. Also I doubt people who listen to classical are interested in "shaking windows"... Rather on getting the woody texture of a contrabass, which is something I can't hear on bass heavy iems.


----------



## citral23

RikudouGoku said:


> The reason why I recommend the blons over the KXXS/KPE/Oxygen is the fact that if you are starting from zero, the same amount of cash will get you the blon+shanling m0 dap+ spinfits/spiral dots+ upgrade cable. and with the other you only get the iems. And even if you already have a dap, cables and tips. Is the instrument separation which I find to be almost equal really worth spending 160 usd more?



Well with the KPE you get perfectly fine tips, and a fantastic cable that is worth 80$ sold separately. 30$ blon + 80$ cable + 10$ spinfits = 120$, it's not 160 usd more for the KPE strictly speaking.

Just putting things in perspective, but I think it's a good idea to tell newcomers to start with the blon tbh, going straight for a mid-tier if they don't even know if they prefer harman, u, v, DD, bas is not the best idea.


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> it is funny but one of my pairs that is different from the others, sound like the KP


Interesting...one of my three sounds like 64audio tia fourte...


----------



## silverfishla

citral23 said:


> Completely depends on the music one listens to and personal preference. It's difficult if not impossible to have super heavy, and well defined and textured bass, imho. Also I doubt people who listen to classical are interested in "shaking windows"... Rather on getting the woody texture of a contrabass, which is something I can't hear on bass heavy iems.


I would actually say that an adequate bass section is needed for classical music.  When the music swells, it has to have a large enough space to be able to accomodate the the that.  Something like a Tin2 will never swell properly.  But, to your point, bass definition and good tonality are extremely important for acoustic instruments because long time listeners know exactly what the characteristics of these instruments are.  The woodiness, the timbre, the attack.  Rock music, electronic...not so much.  These are all, sort of, manipulated sounds, in which if you were not there...you really don’t 100% know what it’s supposed to sound like.


----------



## TimeSnow

Does anyone have any experience using the T800s with just a phone? 

Lol


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> .one of my three sounds like 64audio tia fourte...


jackpot


----------



## voicemaster

ozziecook said:


> Haha. That made me laugh.
> Like many here I prefer Blon to KPE too.
> I couldn’t see what other people did at the time the KPE came out. The fit, the mod, the thinnish upper mids.etc etc.
> 
> ...



The blon is not even close to basshead territory. Even my kz zsx has more bass impact than the blon. My jvc fx1100 has more bass and sometimes too much bass than both blon and zsx. Is the blon neutral? Hell no, but I think it is pretty balance.


----------



## Cevisi

TimeSnow said:


> Does anyone have any experience using the T800s with just a phone?
> 
> Lol


Yes sounds good on my s8+ and s10+

And id you want get a dac it will also sound great on es100 and powerdac 2


----------



## 1clearhead

logiatype said:


> Definitely in the BL-03 having too much bass boom crowd. Stock tips are too long. Much prefer the shorter gray tips they come with.
> 
> It’s my first foray into chifi coming from the IE80 (knob at 0).
> BLONs are very detailed but I keep going back to the laid back, wide, easy to track LR separation of the IE80s. *Any recommendations for less bass and more airy presentation?* Tin T2 pro?


You can probably find the answer to your question on the BL01. ...Hope this works for you!


----------



## peter123

A dedicated Blon thread would be nice....


----------



## 1clearhead

K-Lawn said:


> I've seen the BL03s recommended numerous times so I think I'm going to take the plunge and buy them. Though, I'm also intrigued by the Tin T2s. Thanks for the recommendation.


...or, better yet? Get the BL01!


----------



## Tonymac136

First me, now @1clearhead ... I think the BL01 hype train is coming.


----------



## citral23

voicemaster said:


> The blon is not even close to basshead territory. Even my kz zsx has more bass impact than the blon. My jvc fx1100 has more bass and sometimes too much bass than both blon and zsx. Is the blon neutral? Hell no, but I think it is pretty balance.


----------



## Makahl

citral23 said:


> Well with the KPE you get perfectly fine tips, and a fantastic cable that is worth 80$ sold separately. 30$ blon + 80$ cable + 10$ spinfits = 120$, it's not 160 usd more for the KPE strictly speaking.
> 
> Just putting things in perspective, but I think it's a good idea to tell newcomers to start with the blon tbh, going straight for a mid-tier if they don't even know if they prefer harman, u, v, DD, bas is not the best idea.



KPE got discontinued. The cable isn't near close to $80usd (I remember it was about $18 on Penon last year). You need to put a spacer on nozzle otherwise the tip will slip very easily. If you live in a high-humidity area the shell oxidation looks horrible after a few months (pic). It's harder to get good synergy -- sometimes it sounds rather lean from weaker sources. So definitely it isn't an easy IEM to fall in love, it requires some "doing". 

Also, you're solely using CP-145 eartips on BL-03. Blon reacts pretty well to tip-rolling, especially with Sony MH755 tips (my favs) and Spiral Dots (wider and flatter signature), it doesn't sound similar to Spinfits CP145 at all, so.. sotimes it's an acquired taste. 

.


----------



## Makahl

citral23 said:


>



Give a look at my post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-7#post-15246339

This FR graph is the most bizarre of the bunch.


----------



## citral23 (Oct 26, 2019)

Makahl said:


> KPE got discontinued.


And? Missing the point you're trying to make. BL-03 will eventually get discontinued too.



Makahl said:


> The cable isn't near close to $80usd (I remember it was about $18 on Penon last year).


I don't believe it for one second. Even if the current 80$ rate is maybe excessive, that's what it sells for, and imo it's very easily worth 50$ (not that I would buy a standalone cable for that price, but to each his own)



> You need to put a spacer on nozzle otherwise the tip will slip very easily.


No... unless you like the feeling of extreme insertions there's no such problem unless using wide bore.



> If you live in a high-humidity area the shell oxidation looks horrible after a few months (pic).


This guy should stop wanking on his iems. Or take care of them.



> It's harder to get good synergy -- sometimes it sounds rather lean from weaker sources. So definitely it isn't an easy IEM to fall in love, it requires some "doing".


Complete bull. Sounds good on my Redmi note 7, with a sonata pro HD, a DSD pro, my desktop dac, anything.



> Also, you're solely using CP-145 eartips on BL-03. Blon reacts pretty well to tip-rolling, especially with Sony MH755 tips (my favs) and Spiral Dots (wider and flatter signature), it doesn't sound similar to Spinfits CP145 at all, so.. sotimes it's an acquired taste.



I rolled tip a lot before settling on CP145. Not sure what you're trying to say.

I completely disagree overall vOv

I don't think the KPEs are anywhere near the best of chifi, I'm sure there are better stuff, more and less expensive, but getting triggered just because I criticized the current flavor of the month, overhyped BLON and resulting to fallacious arguments isn't very constructive, your points are moot and you didn't speak about the SOUND at all.


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> A dedicated Blon thread would be nice....



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/


----------



## Tonymac136

Have you specifically tried the MH755 tips with the BL03? I ask because I have rolled so many tips (off the top of my head Dekoni Bulletz, kz Starlines, SpinFits, spiral Dots, MandarinEs, stock tips, generic foams) and the ONLY tip that makes the bass sound "right" is the MH755. Every other tip has been either slow and ponderous or has had weird distortions and levels that are all to cock in the bass (most obvious with double bass). By all means pour water on the hype surrounding the BL03, but also I've a suspicion you've not heard yours at their best.

Personally, I do love the BL03. It's probably my favourite IEM. But it is seriously lacking in detail and separation and it is very fussy with tips and source. Even its £10 brother the BL01 has better instrument separation.


----------



## Makahl

citral23 said:


> *And? Missing the point you're trying to make. BL-03 will eventually get discontinued too.*





Spoiler



It's just not a good recommendation anymore since it got discontinued. But might I misread.

*I don't believe it for one second. Even if the current 80$ rate is maybe excessive, that's what it sells for, and imo it's very easily worth 50$ (not that I would buy a standalone cable for that price, but to each his own)*
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...a6f47eq3G53&id=565196360389&scene=taobao_shop
https://penonaudio.com/ns-audio-iem-cable.html?search=0.78&page=3
not even $50.
I forgot to add the $18 was on 11.11 or some similar sale. I think @FastAndClean got it for this price, so whatever, just the $80 doesn't make sense.

*No... unless you like the feeling of extreme insertions there's no such problem unless using wide bore.*
Yes. This is an issue that can happen.

*This guy should stop wanking on his iems. Or take care of them.*
The guy just let the IEM sitting on his desk. You can't control your weather yet.

*Complete bull. Sounds good on my Redmi note 7, with a sonata pro HD, a DSD pro, my desktop dac, anything.*
Again, _weaker sources. _It sounds amazing when paired right, indeed.

*I rolled tip a lot before settling on CP145. Not sure what you're trying to say.*
My point is MH755 tips and Spiral Dots give another signature that may fit or not your taste.

*I completely disagree overall vOv*
Nice

*I don't think the KPEs are anywhere near the best of chifi, I'm sure there are better stuff, more and less expensive, but getting triggered just because I criticized the current flavor of the month, overhyped BLON and resulting to fallacious arguments isn't very constructive, your points are moot and you didn't speak about the SOUND at all*.
Does my post give that impression? to be honest I was just "What" with some exaggeration which in my opinion is not true. But whatever...


----------



## 1clearhead

Tonymac136 said:


> First me, now @1clearhead ... I think the BL01 hype train is coming.


Choo! Choo!


----------



## citral23

Makahl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha good counter arguments. Anyway we can agree to disagree, no feelings hurt.

Still think if one has to get very specific tips for a set of iems to sound right, it's not really right in the first place. As stated, the kpes sound right with any source, and any tips, to me.

But I also like some earbuds that only sound right with some sources, and specific foams, so it's not a complete turnoff.

I'll try to get my hands on those mh755 tips because I'm "game" u know, it's all good fun, and opinions vary and change with time and crap.


----------



## Tonymac136

The best place to get a set of Mh755 tips is on a pair of MH750 or MH755 headphones. If it doesn't work out, the MH750/755 is another hype train for you to derail!


----------



## TimeSnow

Cevisi said:


> Yes sounds good on my s8+ and s10+
> 
> And id you want get a dac it will also sound great on es100 and powerdac 2


Jeez... I steeped away from chifi for a year and there's so much amazing stuff I missed


----------



## Cevisi

TimeSnow said:


> Jeez... I steeped away from chifi for a year and there's so much amazing stuff I missed


Yes it gets better


----------



## logiatype

1clearhead said:


> You can probably find the answer to your question on the BL01. ...Hope this works for you!





Tonymac136 said:


> First me, now @1clearhead ... I think the BL01 hype train is coming.



Can't seem to find them for sale anywhere. Also seems like the BL-01 is more condensed than the BL-03?


----------



## TimeSnow

Cevisi said:


> Yes it gets better



I might just have to buy a powerdac 2, etc. now.

This thread is dangerous


----------



## Tonymac136

logiatype said:


> Can't seem to find them for sale anywhere. Also seems like the BL-01 is more condensed than the BL-03?



LuckLZ store on AE is apparently getting some for 11.11. What do you mean more condensed?


----------



## Cevisi

TimeSnow said:


> I might just have to buy a powerdac 2, etc. now.
> 
> This thread is dangerous


This forum is dangerous i wanted to upgrade my sennheiser momentum in ears that was the only thing i owned now look at my signature. Yea that stuff sound better but i cant enjoy music anymore since i startet this hobby.

Ad 400 dollars worth of tips and cables to the sum of the signature


----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


> Ad 400 dollars worth of tips and cables to the sum of the signature



What kind of tips and cables are you buying for $400?


----------



## SoundChoice

ozziecook said:


> It’s strong, visceral and often meant as the male to the female treble. Has anyone ever been to a gig at all? Where you can really feel the bass?



The best concerts in my memory are where I leave two-hours of loud euphonious music remarking, "the treble was wonderfully airy, and the sound techs really nailed that Harman Curve!"


----------



## Cevisi

Slater said:


> What kind of tips and cables are you buying for $400?





 

 

 

 

Spin fits spiral dots symbios didnt find the comply and sony hybrids there are all kinds of cheap ali tips of every kind and cables that one picture of a cable is the 175 from hakuzens list 170 dollar cable and another for 35, 45 , 30, 30, 50 and 10


----------



## logiatype (Oct 26, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> LuckLZ store on AE is apparently getting some for 11.11. What do you mean more condensed?



I meant to say narrower. I think you mentioned in the BLON thread that it's soundstage is narrower than the BL-03.
Interestingly I run some pink noise through the BL-03 overnight and it sounds much less bass boomy than it did the night before. It's not as tonal as I'd like but it's not as overwhelming as my first impressions led me to think. Definitely good enough to make me retire my daily driver IE80.

I'll keep an eye on AE then. Thanks.


----------



## superuser1

If we do away with the oppty (BLON) and MH (whatsisname) posts i think the thread with be much more readable! Thank you @Slater for creating that thread


----------



## Tonymac136

logiatype said:


> I meant to say narrower. I think you mentioned in the BLON thread that it's soundstage is narrower than the BL-03.
> Interestingly I run some pink noise through the BL-03 overnight and it sounds much less bass boomy than it did the night before. It's not as tonal as I'd like but it's not as overwhelming as my first impressions led me to think. Definitely good enough to make me retire my daily driver IE80.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on AE then. Thanks.



Ah, I get you. Yeah the soundstage of the 01 is unusual. It's intimate - think small bar, not stadium - yet so well resolved. Things are easier to pinpoint than any other IEM I own.


----------



## requal (Oct 26, 2019)

@Cevisi 
Get ePro Horn-shaped tips to collection, those are the best, or one of the best.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tonymac136 said:


> Ah, I get you. Yeah the soundstage of the 01 is unusual. It's intimate - think small bar, not stadium - yet so well resolved. Things are easier to pinpoint than any other IEM I own.


I like the Blon 01 but it's not a game changer in sound, only looks.

I cancelled my 03 purchase based on its sound quality even though it's not bad. But BQEYZ and Audiosense already make better iems. However, Blon's sound different and are a worthy purchase.


----------



## 1clearhead

Cevisi said:


> Spin fits spiral dots symbios didnt find the comply and sony hybrids there are all kinds of cheap ali tips of every kind and cables that one picture of a cable is the 175 from hakuzens list 170 dollar cable and another for 35, 45 , 30, 30, 50 and 10


Come on! ...You're killing me here! I'm trying to save money, not spend it! 

 ...Awesome collection of cables and ear tips!


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 27, 2019)

logiatype said:


> Can't seem to find them for sale anywhere. Also seems like the BL-01 is more condensed than the BL-03?


I wouldn't call it condensed, since it's true (at least to me) that depth on the BL01 doesn't go as deep as the BL03. But, the BL01 does present a wider soundstage with better instrument separation, though it doesn't have such a rounded soundstage like the BL03. That's what I Iike about both the BL01 and BL03. ...They play differently and adapt well with different genre's, not just one for all!

-Clear


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I like the Blon 01 but it's not a game changer in sound, only looks.
> 
> I cancelled my 03 purchase based on its sound quality even though it's not bad. But BQEYZ and Audiosense already make better iems. However, Blon's sound different and are a worthy purchase.



Given that it uses an identical shell and an inferior looking cable to the older NiceHCK EP10 I'd say it doesn't change the game in looks tbh.

Interesting that you don't consider the sound to be anything special. To me it has a far better sound than **** or MH755. It's good enough that of all the IEM I own I have spent more hours listening to the 01 than any other.


----------



## SiggyFraud

logiatype said:


> Can't seem to find them for sale anywhere. Also seems like the BL-01 is more condensed than the BL-03?





Tonymac136 said:


> LuckLZ store on AE is apparently getting some for 11.11. What do you mean more condensed?


I'm also waiting for a response from another AE store in this matter. Will let you guys know as soon as I get a response.


----------



## ozziecook

superuser1 said:


> If we do away with the oppty (BLON) and MH (whatsisname) posts i think the thread with be much more readable! Thank you @Slater for creating that thread


I agree. Main issue is new people joining the thread and wading in with opinions that have already been discussed at length on these. Then it all kicks off again. Then it’s called a ‘hype train’ - when all it is really is a repetitive argument. 
If it carries on I’ll unsubscribe as it really is tedious and doesn’t add anything new to the discussion. (Sorry...have a cold and feel grumpy!)


----------



## peter123

TimeSnow said:


> I might just have to buy a powerdac 2, etc. now.
> 
> This thread is dangerous



Honestly, I wouldn't recommend the V2 with IEM's. It's a very powerful device and would be overkill for 99% of the IEM's out there.


----------



## K-Lawn

1clearhead said:


> ...or, better yet? Get the BL01!


How does the BL01 compare to the BL03?


----------



## HungryPanda

ozziecook said:


> I agree. Main issue is new people joining the thread and wading in with opinions that have already been discussed at length on these. Then it all kicks off again. Then it’s called a ‘hype train’ - when all it is really is a repetitive argument.
> If it carries on I’ll unsubscribe as it really is tedious and doesn’t add anything new to the discussion. (Sorry...have a cold and feel grumpy!)


 Me too it really is going around


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 27, 2019)

The latest "Pro" CHIFI IEM has come to town:
the **** Pro ---- 1DD + 2BA + 1 Piezo @ $29.90

Check out the Aliexpress site for it, as certain links/pics cannot be put up unfortunately.

Is the extra 1 BA worth double the price?
Is this the new hypetrain for this month?
Any brave headfiers wanna take one for the team and get one?


----------



## ozziecook

HungryPanda said:


> Me too it really is going around


What, the repetitive Blon argument or the cold!?


----------



## SiggyFraud (Oct 27, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> The latest "Pro" CHIFI IEM has come to town:
> the **** Pro ---- 1DD + 2BA + 1 Piezo @ $29.90
> 
> Check out the Aliexpress site for it, as certain links/pics cannot be put up unfortunately.
> ...


Was about to post this myself
I'm actually considering getting it on 11.11. The price will probably be lower + it could be further reduced with coupons. I think when the original first came out it was at a similar price level.


----------



## FastAndClean (Oct 27, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> The latest "Pro" CHIFI IEM has come to town:
> the **** Pro ---- 1DD + 2BA + 1 Piezo @ $29.90
> 
> Check out the Aliexpress site for it, as certain links/pics cannot be put up unfortunately.
> ...


that is a very ugly earphone right now, it looks like a prototype and probably is at that point, it will be better to wait a bit


----------



## FastAndClean

**** is a fine earphone for the price, very technical, the treble is well done for piezo, a lot better than NX7, it has some timber issues, the midrange lack a bit of density, the coherency between the drivers is not there, it sound like they have their own mind, but amazing extension at both ends and very detailed, probably one of the best for that price
with the new model you have one more very cheap BA driver, in my opinion that will not be an improvement in the tonality, it will probably add more upper mids
but lets see, miracles can happen in chi fi


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 27, 2019)

SiggyFraud said:


> Was about to post this myself
> I'm actually considering getting it on 11.11. The price will probably be lower + it could be further reduced with coupons. I think when the original first came out it was at a similar price level.



Like most other CHIFI and audio gear, I think if u wait a few months, the price usually drops from the launch price. (Unless a particular CHIFI IEM gets hyped to the moon and the sellers wisen to it and jack up the price later).

Just 2 - 3 years ago, there were so few CHIFI releases that I bought whatever CHIFI stuff was released at launch. I was happy to spend the coin at launch prices on stuff like KZ ZS6 and later ZS10 (non pro) as there was not much CHIFI competition then.
But this year especially, there are literally weekly releases for CHIFI IEMs, and by so many other brands. We are so spoilt for choices and options, that we have to wait for reviews before deciding which one to get as we can't get them all. Personally, I'm gonna wait for reviews of the **** Pro to filter down before deciding. But the original **** was a good set for the price, so I'll be watching this closely.

But then again, just 2 - 3 years ago, nobody would have believed a quad driver hybrid retailing at 29 bucks.




FastAndClean said:


> **** is a fine earphone for the price, very technical, the treble is well done for piezo, a lot better than NX7, it has some timber issues, the midrange lack a bit of density, the coherency between the drivers is not there, it sound like they have their own mind, but amazing extension at both ends and very detailed, probably one of the best for that price
> with the new model you have one more very cheap BA driver, in my opinion that will not be an improvement in the tonality, it will probably add more upper mids
> but lets see, miracles can happen in chi fi



Fully agree with your points on the ****, and ya, I don't think adding more BAs will improve timbre and tonality actually.
Well the last CHIFI miracle was the BLON BL-03, but I doubt lightning will strike twice in a few weeks haha.




FastAndClean said:


> that is a very ugly earphone right now, it looks like a prototype and probably is a that point, it will be better to wait a bit



Agreed, looks ugly for sure haha.
But between a piss ugly IEM with excellent sound vs a beautifully shelled IEM with crap sound, I'll take the good sounding one for sure.


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> What, the repetitive Blon argument or the cold!?



The cold and the crabbiness.

As for the problem of repetitiveness, if people would just read the last several pages (preferably more) of a thread before asking questions they would probably find the answers.   Also, the search function works.  Plus there are other threads covering the same discussions.    It is not possible to properly use a forum of this type without knowing how to use Search.  Information is cumulative.  What is the point of keeping all these pages if no one is going to read them.


----------



## Johnny2R

citral23 said:


> Also I doubt people who listen to classical are interested in "shaking windows"... Rather on getting the woody texture of a contrabass, which is something I can't hear on bass heavy iems.



I think people often underrate the importance of bass weight for classical music. There is something which I think of as "whomp", where you get a sense of the physical power, the attack, of a full orchestra, which definitely requires strong, defined bass. Also, you need good deep bass response to get a feel of the space of the concert hall all around. It's maybe more subtle than for pop/rock/whatever music, but it's still needed.


----------



## superuser1

Johnny2R said:


> I think people often underrate the importance of bass weight for classical music. There is something which I think of as "whomp", where you get a sense of the physical power, the attack, of a full orchestra, which definitely requires strong, defined bass. Also, you need good deep bass response to get a feel of the space of the concert hall all around. It's maybe more subtle than for pop/rock/whatever music, but it's still needed.


Mozart and Bach with a bass guitar and a Sequential Circuits Prophet-5


----------



## Tonymac136

K-Lawn said:


> How does the BL01 compare to the BL03?



Less bass
Better imaging
SlIghtly less accurate timbre
More detail in the treble
Smaller soundstage
Better fitting
Can't replace cable
Easier to drive, a bit less fussy with tips.
The 01 sounds more like a bassier Tin T2 than it does a cheaper 03.


----------



## ozziecook

Johnny2R said:


> I think people often underrate the importance of bass weight for classical music. There is something which I think of as "whomp", where you get a sense of the physical power, the attack, of a full orchestra, which definitely requires strong, defined bass. Also, you need good deep bass response to get a feel of the space of the concert hall all around. It's maybe more subtle than for pop/rock/whatever music, but it's still needed.


Too right. Absolute myth that classical music requires tinkly detailed IEMs with revealing high end. Wagner, Mahler and Holst need power.


----------



## Cevisi

requal said:


> @Cevisi
> Get ePro Horn-shaped tips to collection, those are the best, or one of the best.


Wow they look very interesting because they are 14mm that is my size. How they sound where are the pro and con

I think i had to get them from poland they are not on ali or amazon de


----------



## requal (Oct 27, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Wow they look very interesting because they are 14mm that is my size. How they sound where are the pro and con
> 
> I think i had to get them from poland they are not on ali or amazon de


It's not simple to describe. Usually everything is better articulated - instruments gets its right place, soundstage getting larger, maybe a bit v-shape, but that depended to earphones.
For your iems I think it will be best pair for MH755 and Moondrop Kanas, for Dm6 I prefered Sony silicones, but ePro wasn't bad too
Graphene material is soft and light.

You shouldn't have any problem to get them from here https://audeos.pl/pl/p/ePro-Horn-Shaped-Tips-grafenowe-tipsy-do-sluchawek-dokanalowych-3-pary-w-rozmiarach-S,-M-i-L/1000

There's also something interesting - quite nice iems from Aune:
https://audeos.pl/pl/p/Aune-E1-etui-HC1-sluchawki-dokanalowe-z-berylowa-membrana/743


----------



## Nimweth

Johnny2R said:


> I think people often underrate the importance of bass weight for classical music. There is something which I think of as "whomp", where you get a sense of the physical power, the attack, of a full orchestra, which definitely requires strong, defined bass. Also, you need good deep bass response to get a feel of the space of the concert hall all around. It's maybe more subtle than for pop/rock/whatever music, but it's still needed.


That's right. It's especially noticeable with orchestral bass drum and its decay and texture.


----------



## Nimweth (Oct 27, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> Mozart and Bach with a bass guitar and a Sequential Circuits Prophet-5


Yes! Prophet 5! Check out "Selva" by Camel from their "Single Factor" album. Lovely keyboards!


----------



## TimeSnow

peter123 said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't recommend the V2 with IEM's. It's a very powerful device and would be overkill for 99% of the IEM's out there.


Thanks! The issue is that the T800s are supposedly extremely picky and I wouldn't want to get them unless I knew they'd be usable for me, if you see my point.


----------



## Cevisi

TimeSnow said:


> Thanks! The issue is that the T800s are supposedly extremely picky and I wouldn't want to get them unless I knew they'd be usable for me, if you see my point.


_pssst secret chi fi killer... Samsung galaxy buds..._


----------



## TimeSnow

Cevisi said:


> _pssst secret chi fi killer... Samsung galaxy buds..._



Lol... That's what I use when I need to also talk on the phone... I also use UAPP and EQ and Morphit with them... Hahahaha... But yes, for what they are they're so much better than the typical phone headphones.


----------



## Cevisi (Oct 27, 2019)

TimeSnow said:


> Lol... That's what I use when I need to also talk on the phone... I also use UAPP and EQ and Morphit with them... Hahahaha... But yes, for what they are they're so much better than the typical phone headphones.


On soft settings they sound like kxxs whit little bit less resolution


----------



## SciOC

baskingshark said:


> The latest "Pro" CHIFI IEM has come to town:
> the **** Pro ---- 1DD + 2BA + 1 Piezo @ $29.90
> 
> Check out the Aliexpress site for it, as certain links/pics cannot be put up unfortunately.
> ...


Looks interesting but only one seller right now, lucklz audio, anyone had experience with that store before? 

Ugly indeed....  By comparison it makes the blon bl-03 look like an ergonomic masterpiece.


----------



## SiggyFraud (Oct 27, 2019)

SciOC said:


> Looks interesting but only one seller right now, lucklz audio, anyone had experience with that store before?
> 
> Ugly indeed....  By comparison it makes the blon bl-03 look like an ergonomic masterpiece.


I've made several purchases there and was always satisfied. Great service, competitive prices, and they usually use AliExpress standard shipping free of additional charges.


----------



## TimeSnow

Cevisi said:


> On soft settings they sound like kxxs whit little bit less resolution


Ohh... That's interesting! Thanks for that info!


----------



## MrMajony

Nimweth said:


> Yes! Prophet 5! Check out "Selva" by Camel from their "Single Factor" album. Lovely keyboards!



I love the sound of prophet 5 too,  I recommend this song


----------



## 1clearhead

K-Lawn said:


> How does the BL01 compare to the BL03?


Just look at my post at Post #27775 on this thread. 
...Or, better yet, if you want more in-depth information on the BLON's? There's a dedicated site on everything and up-to-date info on them.
Just follow the BLON's thread here:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/

-Clear


----------



## baskingshark

TimeSnow said:


> Thanks! The issue is that the T800s are supposedly extremely picky and I wouldn't want to get them unless I knew they'd be usable for me, if you see my point.



Well u can drive T800 via a low end smartphone but it won't be doing justice to the price u are paying for it. 
It will extract less details/dynamcis/soundstage IMHO. And my personal opinion is that in such a case, u myself get a sub 50 usd CHIFI like the KZ/CCA/TRN hybrids and it won't sound too far off.

Some of the others here use DAC/amp dongles or the radsone ES100, quite portable solutions to juice the T800.




SciOC said:


> Looks interesting but only one seller right now, lucklz audio, anyone had experience with that store before?
> 
> Ugly indeed....  By comparison it makes the blon bl-03 look like an ergonomic masterpiece.



Yeah i bought from that store many times, no issues. Probably more stores will stock it soon I presume. Especially since 11/11 is coming.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Will there be a special sale thread on 11.11, or will people just be using the existing threads in this forum? I ask because I'm looking for info on what cables are going for cheap.


----------



## Veyska

baskingshark said:


> The latest "Pro" CHIFI IEM has come to town:
> the **** Pro ---- 1DD + 2BA + 1 Piezo @ $29.90
> 
> Check out the Aliexpress site for it, as certain links/pics cannot be put up unfortunately.
> ...





SiggyFraud said:


> Was about to post this myself
> I'm actually considering getting it on 11.11. The price will probably be lower + it could be further reduced with coupons. I think when the original first came out it was at a similar price level.


Hm.  I might also be tempted, depending on what sales do to its pricing (all my niches are quite satisfactorily filled so unless it's something I've fallen in love with in-person I'm inclined to be parsimonious for curiosity's sake).

And while their aesthetic's not what I'd pick given my druthers, they're not *that* bad...  Somewhere between 1940s/50s cars and art deco buildings?  Moreso the blue/gold models, I'd say, but even the grey one too (maybe with a bit of raw concrete added in).


----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


> **** is a fine earphone for the price, very technical, the treble is well done for piezo, a lot better than NX7, it has some timber issues, the midrange lack a bit of density, the coherency between the drivers is not there, it sound like they have their own mind, but amazing extension at both ends and very detailed, probably one of the best for that price
> with the new model you have one more very cheap BA driver, in my opinion that will not be an improvement in the tonality, it will probably add more upper mids
> but lets see, miracles can happen in chi fi



thats what we thunk about ZSX before, that 1 additional drivers wouldnt change the sound so much. But in the end, its not 1 BA added, but change most the previous BA, changed with new BAs with bigger numbers too, and change the tuning. ZAP, metallic timbre is gone!

hopefully they managed to get the natural timbre on **** pro and reduce mid bass bleed.They will be a next silent underground hype train choo choo!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tonymac136 said:


> Interesting that you don't consider the sound to be anything special. To me it has a far better sound than **** or MH755. It's good enough that of all the IEM I own I have spent more hours listening to the 01 than any other.


Its definitely better than those two. Those over hyped monsters. I just got the Tin Audio T2 and it's my end game iem. You also have it and you seem to listen to the Blon 01 more? Weird.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone have any experience with this store

Check out this recommended store on AliExpress. Find great products at low prices!
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/MkzwwebA

They are gonna sell the blon B20 for 315 usd instead of 450 on 11/11


Edit: beteran hifi audio store


----------



## SiggyFraud

**** Pro


Spoiler


----------



## Infoseeker

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone have any experience with this store
> 
> Check out this recommended store on AliExpress. Find great products at low prices!
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/MkzwwebA
> ...



That would be nice if the Audeze Lcd 1 wasn't getting such good early reviews lately.


----------



## Nimweth

MrMajony said:


> I love the sound of prophet 5 too,  I recommend this song



That's really good, I hadn't heard that before! Lovely textures. I'll check out the album.


----------



## yorosello (Oct 28, 2019)

I was wondering what you guys did with your extensive collections of IEM that you didn't listen to anymore. Did you guys keep it somewhere in a corner or you guys sell it?


----------



## mbwilson111

yorosello said:


> I was wondering what you guys did your extensive collections of IEM. Did you guys keep it somewhere or sell it?



we keep them... everywhere  

They each have their own little case... here is what was lying around when I took this photo a while back.  As you can see, we label them all.




 .


Then all the little cases go into travel cases (which are kept in the closet... or on the floor, lol.  This was taken a year and a half ago.  At the time I did not plan to buy any more cases.  I thought I was done.  But when you read threads, temptation and curiosity set in.   Be aware!

At the time there were also two cases of earbuds not shown here.   Now there are more of both.  I have one kind of big case filled with the buds that my husband makes for me.



 


I would not dare take a photo of my husbands desk right now... or the floor around it but mine is not too bad at the moment.  Not sure what is going on with all those eartips next to the orange lamp though... lol.    The aftermath of a few tip rolling sessions.   You can only see them if you zoom in and even then some are out of sight.


----------



## yorosello (Oct 28, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> we keep them... everywhere
> 
> They each have their own little case... here is what was lying around when I took this photo a while back.  As you can see, we label them all.
> 
> ...


Damn, that's a lot. Now my 5 pairs of earpiece seems like nothing compared to that


----------



## mbwilson111

yorosello said:


> Damn, that's a lot. Now my 5 pairs of earpiece was seems like nothing compared to that




Have you looked at the list in my profile... lol.  I think I am embarrassed.   5 is a nice number.  I could live with 5 IEMs. Earbuds though... I think I want them all!


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> Have you looked at the list in my profile... lol.  I think I am embarrassed.   5 is a nice number.  I could live with 5 IEMs. Earbuds though... I think I want them all!


Yeah, I saw them last time & that looks just like a  encyclopedia of earphones xD

I think if I keep following the chifi thread, the number of my earphone might double up in just a short period of time.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 28, 2019)

yorosello said:


> Yeah, I saw them last time & that looks just like a  encyclopedia of earphones xD
> 
> I think if I keep following the chifi thread, the number of my earphone might double up in just a short period of time.



... and then double again... and again... faster and faster...until one day you can't deal with it anymore.  i think I am nearly there.... unless we win the lottery and get a bigger house.  We could each have a room for storage and display.  A Headfier's dream!


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> ... and then double again... and again... faster and faster...until one day you can't deal with it anymore.  i think I am nearly there.... unless we win the lottery and get a bigger house.  We could each have a room for storage and display.  A Headfier's dream!



Yeah, and open a museum out of it xD


----------



## mbwilson111

yorosello said:


> Yeah, and open a museum out of it xD



Maybe if it was all in plain sight and there was a nice table in the room, we could start packing up some of it to sell or (if we have won the lottery) give away.


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe if it was all in plain sight and there was a nice table in the room, we could start packing up some of it to sell or (if we have won the lottery) give away.


That might be nice too


----------



## dharmasteve

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe if it was all in plain sight and there was a nice table in the room, we could start packing up some of it to sell or (if we have won the lottery) give away.



It's always good to give some of our stuff away.  We can only eat one meal at a time,  sleep in one room at the time and listen to one pair of IEM/Buds/Headphones at a time.  

The great Buddhist philosopher Nagarjuna said 'Great compassion penetrates to the marrow of the bone' It's good to give. Makes a big difference. Changes how people are.


----------



## Cevisi

https://www.linsoul.com/pages/tin-hifi-t4


----------



## genck

Cevisi said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/pages/tin-hifi-t4


Do we know a price? If it comes with that case, which looks like a larger version of what the p1 comes with it makes me think higher end.


----------



## Cevisi

genck said:


> Do we know a price? If it comes with that case, which looks like a larger version of what the p1 comes with it makes me think higher end.


no i dont know any price i would say somthing betweenn 100-200 nachos


----------



## DynamicEars

so Tin Hifi audio T4 is 10mm single Carbon Nanotube DD like BLON BL-03. Or BLON BL-03 was stealing the same driver than meant to be use in T4 because they saw there was an OPPOTY.
This is interesting since TinAudio / TinHifi also have good reputations in tuning.


----------



## lazner

Is there a Chinese DAP that pairs well with T800? I am looking for good detail, dynamics and resolution, with no hiss.

So far I am using my older Onkyo DP-S1 Rubato (very good sound), and also loved the perfect sound of pairing with much more expensive Sony NW-WM1A. Is there a Chinese DAP that matches or exceeds these?


----------



## BrunoC

DynamicEars said:


> so Tin Hifi audio T4 is 10mm single Carbon Nanotube DD like BLON BL-03. Or BLON BL-03 was stealing the same driver than meant to be use in T4 because they saw there was an OPPOTY.
> This is interesting since TinAudio / TinHifi also have good reputations in tuning.



I sure hope TinHifi tunes it well.
I can't stand the sibilance on the T3. Burned my money on it, so I'd be cautious with Tin Hifi from now on.


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> so Tin Hifi audio T4 is 10mm single Carbon Nanotube DD like BLON BL-03. Or BLON BL-03 was stealing the same driver than meant to be use in T4 because they saw there was an OPPOTY.
> This is interesting since TinAudio / TinHifi also have good reputations in tuning.


Tin sound saw the hype around the Blon and bought the same driver to ride the hype a bit


----------



## Cevisi

FastAndClean said:


> Tin sound saw the hype around the Blon and bought the same driver to ride the hype a bit


Yes seems like it but i think its better tuned and it has a better shell. The secret on this shell is to use foam tips und put them down all the way to the nozzel and block the air vent.


----------



## Infoseeker

The Blon-03 has the advantage of using 2-pin. So it will have a longer life before failure.


----------



## Cevisi

Infoseeker said:


> The Blon-03 has the advantage of using 2-pin. So it will have a longer life before failure.


The mmcx of the t2 are the thightest connection i ever seen


----------



## lgcubana

Considering that the Tin T2, T2 Pro, T3 & the P1 are all light, in the very low range (without taping ports or EQing), I highly doubt that they'll go against their company's past frequency target. 



DynamicEars said:


> so Tin Hifi audio T4 is 10mm single Carbon Nanotube DD like BLON BL-03. Or BLON BL-03 was stealing the same driver than meant to be use in T4 because they saw there was an OPPOTY.
> This is interesting since TinAudio / TinHifi also have good reputations in tuning.





FastAndClean said:


> Tin sound saw the hype around the Blon and bought the same driver to ride the hype a bit


----------



## genck

Cevisi said:


> The mmcx of the t2 are the thightest connection i ever seen


Yeah i had to use a table to press them in, no damage done though


----------



## DynamicEars

T4 emphasize about DESIGN.. well they copy from sony flagship IER Z1R combine with Aeroplane Turbine. From BGGAR FR, seems like finally Tin got bass now, graph more or less similar with BLON, with lower bass quantity. I think these will be sounds good, but will be very similar to BLON


----------



## RikudouGoku

is there a chance that there will be more sale on 11/11 than it shows right now?


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> is there a chance that there will be more sale on 11/11 than it shows right now?


Yep, at least from my experience.  A lot of stores makes a lot of adjustments, mostly downward, during the actual sale.  I'm sure it depends on how much product they're moving and what their competitors are doing.


----------



## audio123

My take on the QDC Fusion. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> we keep them... everywhere
> 
> They each have their own little case... here is what was lying around when I took this photo a while back.  As you can see, we label them all.
> 
> ...


Yup! I can truly relate to that...I am at the point of no return!


----------



## yorosello

1clearhead said:


> Yup! I can truly relate to that...I am at the point of no return!


I might join y'all soon after joining this thread  

This thread is so dangerous....


----------



## mbwilson111

yorosello said:


> I might join y'all soon after joining this thread
> 
> This thread is so dangerous....



Guess what?  There are MORE threads!


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> Guess what?  There are MORE threads!


Yes, I should have added that "all of the chi-fi threads are dangerous" instead of this thread only


----------



## Nimweth

MrMajony said:


> I love the sound of prophet 5 too,  I recommend this song





MrMajony said:


> I love the sound of prophet 5 too,  I recommend this song



I was trying to remember what this track reminded me of, and it was "Mort de l' Empereur" by Danna and Clement from the "Another Sun" album.


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 29, 2019)

yorosello said:


> Yes, I should have added that "all of the chi-fi threads are dangerous" instead of this thread only


Just remember...once you start collecting earphones!? -All sales are final, no returns!


----------



## TimeSnow

Got an email from Penon today about the Penon Sphere.... Anyone know anything?


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Its definitely better than those two. Those over hyped monsters. I just got the Tin Audio T2 and it's my end game iem. You also have it and you seem to listen to the Blon 01 more? Weird.



Not really weird. The Tin T2 is a good IEM, very good in fact. But I currently lack a DAP (one is on its way) which means that if I just want to plug in and go my phone is the easiest source. The Tin T2 and the BL03 both sound fairly terrible with the phone. The BL01 sounds just fine. Hence more time listening to the 01. It also has more bass than the T2 and a more accurate soundstage and better separation than the 03. I don't have an endgame IEM yet, but give me the bass extension and the timbre of the 03, the soundstage of the 01 and the detail of the T2 and I'd be there.


----------



## olinko

Has anyone heard these yet?
https://www.linsoul.com/products/trn-ba5?variant=30948520755339#


----------



## olinko

Also, this is from BGGAR's youtube channel








on the left is the Blon BL03 and on the right the upcoming Tin T4. I don't know how to really read this, can anybody give their take on what the difference might be?


----------



## FastAndClean

olinko said:


> can anybody give their take on what the difference might be?


the T4 will have more upper mids and treble, more "air" because of the spike at 15khz, with less bass also but not by much


----------



## yorosello

1clearhead said:


> Just remember...once you start collecting!? -All sales are final, no returns!


Ohh geeze


----------



## Jmop

olinko said:


> Also, this is from BGGAR's youtube channel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The T4 will sound brighter and sharper (more emphasis past 4k relative to 3k and also a dip followed by a spike in the upper treble). Not necessarily “airier” though since the upper treble isn’t as even as the Blon. I’d take the T4’s bass though, it looks a bit more integrated.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Oct 30, 2019)

olinko said:


> Has anyone heard these yet?
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/trn-ba5?variant=30948520755339#


I'm not sure how. They hit the streets on "11/11".


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

mbwilson111 said:


> ... and then double again... and again... faster and faster...until one day you can't deal with it anymore.  i think I am nearly there.... unless we win the lottery and get a bigger house.  We could each have a room for storage and display.  A Headfier's dream!


The problem with bigger houses with his-and-hers (or his-his, or hers-hers) rooms for storage and hobby enjoyment is that they encourage more acquisitions. Don't ask me how I know


----------



## narnos

and the never ending spree continues lol


----------



## mbwilson111

rogthefrog said:


> The problem with bigger houses with his-and-hers (or his-his, or hers-hers) rooms for storage and hobby enjoyment is that they encourage more acquisitions. Don't ask me how I know



I will not ask.  I will merely request photos


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> the T4 will have more upper mids and treble, more "air" because of the spike at 15khz, with less bass also but not by much


Sounds like the KXXS, by that description


----------



## RikudouGoku

What are the characteristics of piezo drivers? Asking because I saw that the bqeyz spring 1 has a triple driver setup with a piezo.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the characteristics of piezo drivers? Asking because I saw that the bqeyz spring 1 has a triple driver setup with a piezo.


Piezo (piezoelectric) driver is a ceramic plate great for precise but relatively small-amplitude displacements. So it can work well for high frequencies, when properly implemented.


----------



## TimeSnow

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the characteristics of piezo drivers? Asking because I saw that the bqeyz spring 1 has a triple driver setup with a piezo.



Super fast and detailed high frequencies.


----------



## Nimweth

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the characteristics of piezo drivers? Asking because I saw that the bqeyz spring 1 has a triple driver setup with a piezo.


Piezo drivers have a very good transient response and sound clean, open and immediate, and often have a very extended treble. They do, however, usually require more power than BAs or DDs and IEMs with a piezo driver sound at their best with a headphone amplifier. This is true of the three models I have. They also need to be carefully tuned and integrated with the other drivers.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Nimweth said:


> They do, however, usually require more power than BAs or DDs and IEMs with a piezo driver sound at their best with a headphone amplifier. This is true of the three models I have. They also need to be carefully tuned and integrated with the other drivers.



That definitely sounds right based on my experience with the Spring 1. Power-hungry while also being sensitive to source impedance is a funny combination. The Spring 1 also has what most seem to agree is an odd or unnatural timbre, even among those who like it. Probably because of difficultiiies in tuning the three drivers -- although the result isn't incoherent at all. Just odd.


----------



## DynamicEars

PhonoPhi said:


> Piezo (piezoelectric) driver is a ceramic plate great for precise but relatively small-amplitude displacements. So it can work well for high frequencies, when properly implemented.


yes and they are relatively smooth for highs, BAs are more prone to sibillance and harshness for highs



TimeSnow said:


> Super fast and detailed high frequencies.


yupe



Nimweth said:


> Piezo drivers have a very good transient response and sound clean, open and immediate, and often have a very extended treble. They do, however, usually require more power than BAs or DDs and IEMs with a piezo driver sound at their best with a headphone amplifier. This is true of the three models I have. They also need to be carefully tuned and integrated with the other drivers.


well answered, yes piezos usually need more power to wake them up



kukkurovaca said:


> That definitely sounds right based on my experience with the Spring 1. Power-hungry while also being sensitive to source impedance is a funny combination. The Spring 1 also has what most seem to agree is an odd or unnatural timbre, even among those who like it. Probably because of difficultiiies in tuning the three drivers -- although the result isn't incoherent at all. Just odd.


Agree about they need power juice to wake up properly. On spring 1 though, a bit unnatural timbre is just about that cloth mesh damper on the grill, once removed timbre sounds very natural


----------



## baskingshark

Yeah I agree with all the folks here about their impressions of Piezos.

That's the thing about the ****, which has a piezo driver taking care of the treble range. A lot of folks are just driving them out of smartphones or low end sources, which on paper seems to be able to drive the **** (specs: 32 ohms impedance, sensitivity of 110 db/mW). But then they complain that the treble is not detailed and not bright and is lacking in dynamics. IMHO amping will really give the piezos juice to shine for the ****.
Unfortunately, amping didn't fix the timbre issues of the ****, but I'm quite looking forward to the release of its successor, the **** Pro.


----------



## shrisha

@*DynamicEars** Thanks for you **impressions** on Spring 1. I noticed you have CCA C10. I have them too. How do you find this two in **comparison. Also how far Spring 1 from IER M7? And is this really that simple just to remove cloth grill to make that much difference?*
*Thank you.*


----------



## shrisha

oops! I have CCA C16.


----------



## DynamicEars (Oct 30, 2019)

shrisha said:


> @*DynamicEars** Thanks for you **impressions** on Spring 1. I noticed you have CCA C10. I have them too. How do you find this two in **comparison. Also how far Spring 1 from IER M7? And is this really that simple just to remove cloth grill to make that much difference?
> Thank you.*



CCA C10 while quite smooth for KZ/CCA, they have mid bass bleed, slight emphasize on 2.5khz, but they dont have the resolution, dynamic, soundstage, details as on Spring 1. I even much prefer BLON BL-03 by much. Spring 1 have more resolution, clarity, better timbre, better bass articulation and decay, but you have to find the correct eartips, and turns out wide bore with shallow nozzle to be best to be paired with. And after removing cloth mesh below the grill, clarity is exceptional and suddenly the timbre become so natural. I have to admit, previously i write timbre is same with blon on ootb Spring 1, but after some sessions BLON is more natural @baskingshark but after cloth removal, everything changed like day and night, its much different in almost all area. Bass no longer bloated and messy, mids become so clear, soundstage become much more natural (previously they have good or bad larger than life / gimmick surround effect) with same width. The only negative so far is more prone to sibilance, but I found them still very safe for me (im a treble sensitive and prefer rolled off treble hence i pick M7 rather than M9). But @kukkurovaca experienced sibilances from his story. Im using silver plated cable, neutral DAC DAPs, also with usb DAC sonata HD also very much safe. And i like to listen in high volume.

vs M7, soundstage maybe around same width, but imaging and layering on M7 is sooo good that hard to beat or catch up (they are so precise, i like them more than Andromeda and sub bass - bass area also). But of course M7 is like 5 times pricier (or maybe 4 with discounted price). Separation also better in M7, clarity is the one that Spring 1 can hold off against M7 after cloth mesh removal and details also not far behind the M7. So for the price I found Spring 1 really hold great value, like BLON in their class segment.

Do you like your C16? I cant compare directly but my memory of impressions about C16 is detail monster but its harsher, and much brighter. Take it with grain of salt of course


----------



## yorosello

I have a question. Does the sony eartips that was included on their earphones product like the MDR-EX155AP/MDR-EX150 considered as a sony hybrid eartips? I had a few pairs & if it was, I want to save some money to not buy a new pair.


----------



## DynamicEars

yorosello said:


> I have a question. Does the sony eartips that was included on their earphones product like the MDR-EX155AP/MDR-EX150 considered as a sony hybrid eartips? I had a few pairs & if it was, I want to save some money to not buy a new pair.



Thats sony hybrid silicone, yes they are silicone basically, they just named it hybrid silicones. The other ones like foamy one they called it Triple Comfort


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> Thats sony hybrid silicone, yes they are silicone basically, they just named it hybrid silicones. The other ones like foamy one they called it Triple Comfort


Thanks for the info. I was a bit confused because when I searched on google it came out the normal black/white tip with colouring at nozzle bit so I thought it might be different.


----------



## DynamicEars

yorosello said:


> Thanks for the info. I was a bit confused because when I searched on google it came out the normal black/white tip with colouring at nozzle bit so I thought it might be different.



Its just the same, the one included in MDR 155 /150 is new version or v2 of hybrid silicone, even the flagship $2300 sony Z1R also included that eartips. I also use that eartips for my M7


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> Its just the same, the one included in MDR 155 /150 is new version or v2 of hybrid silicone, even the flagship $2300 sony Z1R also included that eartips. I also use that eartips for my M7


I see. I actually have the older one as well, the white tip but weirdly the outer silicone became so soft now compared to their Small & Large sized tips that I rarely used back at the time.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

mbwilson111 said:


> I will not ask.  I will merely request photos


No can do, I wouldn't want to get robbed.


----------



## Nimweth

kukkurovaca said:


> That definitely sounds right based on my experience with the Spring 1. Power-hungry while also being sensitive to source impedance is a funny combination. The Spring 1 also has what most seem to agree is an odd or unnatural timbre, even among those who like it. Probably because of difficultiiies in tuning the three drivers -- although the result isn't incoherent at all. Just odd.


Yes, some find the same with the ****, though I have to say I do not find the **** sound odd or unnatural myself.


----------



## yorosello

Just bought a bunch of eartips, duh.


----------



## yorosello (Oct 31, 2019)

Anyone know about Fender SureSeal tips? Japanese brand eartips that cost quite a lot for a pair of them


----------



## Nimweth

My current go-to combination: Tin T3 + Spinfits + Silver plated MMCX cable from the Zodic ET2201.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone have the BQEYZ Spring 1 and the Moondrop kxxs that can compare them?


----------



## pr0b3r

Just sharing my thoughts on the BGVP DH3

            


PROS:
- Engaging sound
- Build quality
- 4 different sound styles (switches)
- Variety of shell color options and faceplate designs (additional $)
- Value

CONS:
- There's a hint of sibilance, but still tolerable (for me)
- Minimal driver flex
- No included instructions about the switches


Build Quality
Good attention to aesthetics from BGVP. The shells look well made. One can even make out the numbering labels of the drivers through the semi-clear shells. The switches look tight and they snap on properly back and forth. It's only the labels on them that made me think what they are for, and only at a later time did I understand, with the help from a fellow enthusiast who also reviewed the product. The nozzles look good and with enough lip/stopper for tips, which often becomes a problem for CIEMs and other IEMs that easily loses the tips when pulling the earpieces out. The copper cable included is also well built. It is not the most supple or pliable cable though, but it's also not that stiff to begin with. There's only minimal cable microphonics and only noticeable when you're not playing any music.


Fit
I had no problems with the fit. Well, almost. As mentioned above, driver flex is present. It's minimal but still audible whenever I try to wear them. It's also present when applying pressure on the earpieces while wearing them. Of course, the flex can be minimized by carefully wearing the earpieces slowly. Overall fit is good. They feel comfortable enough to wear while stationary or on the move. I primarily used the included blue tips (vocal ear tips). They are not your typical stock tips. They're built like the Spinfit tips, which kind of contours inside the ears with the help of its flexible core/stem.


Sound
For this short review, I chose to leave the switches on the default mode (1 and 2). I used the blue tips included (vocal ear tips).

- Bass -
The subbass on stock configuration goes deep enough to feel the rumble on the selection of tracks that I tested. They were mostly RNB, hip-hop, triphop, and EDM. The midbass is punchy and is one of the qualities that make the DH3 engaging.
- Mids -
The engaging factor goes through to the middle frequencies. I could hear the strings and vocals clearly. Each pluck of note is vivid especially on acoustic tracks and there's also good weight on vocal centric tracks. This is one of the main attractions. Though as I tuned more into the tracks that showcases the mids, that's when I noticed the sibilance. It's audible but not entirely annoying. It's still below the threshold of my tolerance on sibilant sound.
- Highs -
I hear nothing special really, but they do the job. The BA drivers were tuned well, though the extension could be better. But if you do like sparkles? You got 'em.
- Soundstage -
Depth quality is better than its width. That's what I can say about the DH3's soundstage. Distance is much easier to tell thanks to the good amount of details and layering. 3D imaging would be further improved if there's a better amount of stage width for this IEM.


Comparison
I still have my iBasso IT03 ($259) lying around which has the same type of driver configuration as the DH3 ($149). Both are hybrid IEMs (two balanced armature drivers and a single dynamic driver).

The DH3 is ahead when it comes to build quality and comfort of wearing. They felt better when worn and my ears didn't feel sore even after a prolonged listening time. About the sound, the subbass of the IT03 still goes deeper. The rumble is felt even more. The DH3 has a quicker decay on midbass and edges the IT03 quite a bit on punchiness. Vocals sound more vivid and upfront on the DH3 while the IT03 felt more natural and centered. It's as if the IT03's sibilance disappeared when compared side by side with the DH3. Sibilance is more obvious on the DH3, both on male and female vocals. The highs on the IT03 felt a little more smooth. It's probably due to its wider soundstage, while the DH3 sounds more intimate having closer proximity of the instruments to the listener.

The DH3 can definitely go toe to toe with the much higher priced IT03. There's excellent value for the price with the DH3 having a better accessory package while also having the built in switches for a flexible tuning.


Conclusion
The BGVP DH3 is geared towards a fun and engaging sound to keep the listener browsing for more tracks from his/her collection. The basshead in me got satisfied and the overall quickness is good for multiple genres that I have tried. I felt that the highlight was in the mids having a warm and rich tone to it. The sibilance level is tolerable at most, but just a little bit more and I wouldn't have liked it. The sparkle up top is good but better extension would be more welcome.

As the IEM market gets heavily saturated more and more these days, it's also getting more difficult to try and find the one that will please us most. The BGVP DH3 can definitely satisfy those who prefer to enjoy the music as it is, having lesser priority on other technicalities and complicated stuff. Price to performance is another plus for me having heard worse iterations with same or higher prices. This time, BGPV didn't disappoint as compared to the last time I tried their much hyped and more expensive DM6. Kudos!


PS:
I found out that the switches were effective and working when I unknowingly put the IEM on while the switches were set differently on each earpiece. I noticed that they sounded different. I was told that having them both at 1 and 2 sets them at default. Turning knob 1 to ON enhances the treble. Turning knob 2 gives more bass. Both 1 and 2 turned ON enhances the mids.


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> Wide bore? Increases treble for me.


Wide-bores can increase treble but not much. They rather increase clarity and detail retrieval and also balance overall sound. 


Slater said:


> It usually smooths treble peaks for me. Really narrow bore tips make treble peaky. But we all hear differently, so YMMV.
> Wide bore tips reduce the low end slightly, which does rebalance the sound more towards the treble. But it’s not like it creates sharp treble spikes where there were none before.


Agree. 

Btw, doing some FR graphs atm. Did some re-tuning and turned one IEM I didn`t like into similar to KPE/Oxygen by FR


----------



## mbwilson111

CoiL said:


> Did some re-tuning and turned one IEM I didn`t like into similar to KPE/Oxygen by FR



BIE?


----------



## CoiL

Yep! Clever lady! 






Using stock black S-size tips. I now like this IEM... MUCH more


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> Yep! Clever lady!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



by that graph, looks like you made yourself the OG Kanas out of that BIE


----------



## CoiL (Oct 31, 2019)

chinmie said:


> by that graph, looks like you made yourself the OG Kanas out of that BIE


Pretty much accurate  It is very close to my modded KPE (on graph there is KPE without "tape mod").

I seriously think that VE have done different batches OR their QC is bad cuz its all about back driver venting/fabric!
Now I get similar result HBB is talking about in his videos and similar graph also.

Haven`t done proper comparison with BLON BL-03 yet but I think I might now prefer modded BIE due to better details and clarity. Will someday soon post comparison graph against other IEMs too.


----------



## Cevisi

What is the bie


----------



## CoiL

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ven...ie-discussions-and-impressions-thread.905731/


----------



## stryed (Oct 31, 2019)

SiggyFraud said:


> **** Pro
> 
> 
> Spoiler


What's the added value of adding another of the same BA? Curious. Can it be programmed to do something differently or what? I kno that several multi BAs/DD have several of the same drivers...but for what purpose? "Thicker notes" is what immediately is recalled from review comments, but why?

I really like the basic **** and I might have to research this but any quick answers or links would be appreciate (I'm not stupid, just lazy )
On top of this, there are many more technologies beyond BA/DD, and slight differences in tech - that everyone has heard of when addressed by marketing promotions. Any thoughts on the **** pro? Could it be worth taking a leap of faith on?


----------



## baskingshark

stryed said:


> What's the added value of adding another of the same BA? Curious. Can it be programmed to do something differently or what? I kno that several multi BAs/DD have several of the same drivers...but for what purpose? "Thicker notes" is what immediately is recalled from review comments, but why?
> 
> I really like the basic **** and I might have to research this but any quick answers or links would be appreciate (I'm not stupid, just lazy )
> On top of this, there are many more technologies beyond BA/DD, and slight differences in tech - that everyone has heard of when addressed by marketing promotions. Any thoughts on the **** pro? Could it be worth taking a leap of faith on?



The **** Pro was just released, so there are no reviews or FR released for it yet.
Well since the BAs in the ****/Pros handle the mids, my personal view is that adding one more BA will just maybe boost the clarity and details and maybe instrument separation in the upper mids area. I'm not even sure whether the tuning and driver models will be different in the **** Pro compared to the original, so this is just a conjecture at this point.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

stryed said:


> What's the added value of adding another of the same BA? Curious. Can it be programmed to do something differently or what? I kno that several multi BAs/DD have several of the same drivers...but for what purpose? "Thicker notes" is what immediately is recalled from review comments, but why?
> 
> I really like the basic **** and I might have to research this but any quick answers or links would be appreciate (I'm not stupid, just lazy )
> On top of this, there are many more technologies beyond BA/DD, and slight differences in tech - that everyone has heard of when addressed by marketing promotions. Any thoughts on the **** pro? Could it be worth taking a leap of faith on?



I just asked one of the sellers on AliExpress and he simply said that they sound fuller and better than ****, whatever that's supposed to mean. But since it was translated it might also be balanced or lush sounding than ****. Probably one BA would manage lower mids? Who knows it's all speculation at this point in time


----------



## trivium911

Are the BGVP DM6 any good? I I’m trying to find comparisons between those and the ibasso IT01s. Which one is more holographic or 3D and layered?


----------



## Jmop

trivium911 said:


> Are the BGVP DM6 any good? I I’m trying to find comparisons between those and the ibasso IT01s. Which one is more holographic or 3D and layered?


DM6 has a huge dip in the treble, my money is on the IT01s.


----------



## trivium911

Jmop said:


> DM6 has a huge dip in the treble, my money is on the IT01s.


Hmm I suppose the IT01s will pair nice with my dx120....wonder if if they will have any sales.


----------



## yorosello

Should I try the KC100? it's on sale on my local store here...


----------



## DynamicEars (Nov 1, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone have the BQEYZ Spring 1 and the Moondrop kxxs that can compare them?



I dont have KXXS only Kanas Pro
Spring 1 vs Kanas Pro
(the Spring 1 after cloth mesh removal mod) :

-SUb bass depth they are both reaching bottom end, but Kanas Pro much more bigger and rumbles, with Spring 1 a bit overshadowed by Mid bass but texture wise Spring 1 much more well textured, decay I give to Spring 1 as their bass is more agile, bass notes really sounded nice on Spring 1. Details on bass (and overall frequencies) are much better on Spring 1.
Sub bass on Kanas Pro is bigger but mid bass is very low, while good, I feel the bass isn't complete and slow. Kick drums never felt complete. Meanwhile the Spring 1 have bigger mid bass than the Sub bass, so on kick drums, they hit lighter not so deep as a very good bass on very good IEM for example EX1000. I know im being picky about bass part but Spring 1 considered very good for the price (warning : before cloth mesh removed, they sounded bloated). Overall for bass I still prefer Spring 1 even their mid bass is a little big bigger but still very tolerable and doesn't bleed into mids, just giving a nice additional warmth and thickness.

-Mids on both are buttery smooth, but detail wise Spring 1 is way above the KP. And KP vocal sounded thin compared to Spring 1. While KP have very nice tonality and clarity, tonality wise they are about the same, very natural, but clarity wise Spring 1 better than KP but by not much (KP clarity is already superb for this class).

-High mids on KP more booster, especially around 3khz, making them sounded shouty on higher volumes, with very prominent female vocal overshadowing other frequencies. Spring 1 after cloth removal become more risky to shouty and sibilance, but still very smooth and not as shouty as KP, and me myself is a treble sensitive person.

-Trebles part the piezo really have benefit here. Details on Spring 1 trumps out KP.

-Overall resolution and dynamic I prefer on Spring 1 too

-Detail retrieval : KP is very good student, and Spring 1 is the Guru. I'm not kidding.

-Soundstage although KP considered wide, Spring 1 is larger with more better imaging.

-Separation also sounds better in Spring 1

-Spring 1 is a bit harder to drive than KP

-Isolation is better in KP than Spring 1, but Spring 1 feels more airy, its about preferences, but if you're going to use in busy noisy environment, you may take notice about this. Sounds still will be heard, but sub bass part you have to focus while listening.

So at street price of $139 vs $170, I dont have to think that much even I love my KP





baskingshark said:


> The **** Pro was just released, so there are no reviews or FR released for it yet.
> Well since the BAs in the ****/Pros handle the mids, my personal view is that adding one more BA will just maybe boost the clarity and details and maybe instrument separation in the upper mids area. I'm not even sure whether the tuning and driver models will be different in the **** Pro compared to the original, so this is just a conjecture at this point.



I saw the **** Pro before when you're posting few days back, but after that they are gone from any store. Are they already released? I don't mind buying 1 to try


----------



## DynamicEars

trivium911 said:


> Are the BGVP DM6 any good? I I’m trying to find comparisons between those and the ibasso IT01s. Which one is more holographic or 3D and layered?



Why bother with those 2? They are already released for quite some time and currently there are so many better options. But recently the good iems are towards harman / balanced one.


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> I dont have KXXS only Kanas Pro
> Spring 1 vs Kanas Pro
> (the Spring 1 after cloth mesh removal mod) :
> 
> ...


**** pro still technically says preorder on lucklz audio store as far as I can see.  I'm going to wait another day to see if nicehck stocks it so I can get a few accessories with it, otherwise I'll just order it, but the caveat is I don't have the original ****....


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> **** pro still technically says preorder on lucklz audio store as far as I can see.  I'm going to wait another day to see if nicehck stocks it so I can get a few accessories with it, otherwise I'll just order it, but the caveat is I don't have the original ****....



the original 1 is great for the price, they have details and sounds airy because of semi open back but tonality is very very wrong. If they can fix the tonality and add more sub bass, lower the mid bass bleed by little bit, even at twice the price of original one I will buy them. They are going head to head with blon bl-03 at current price


----------



## martiniCZ (Nov 1, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> the original 1 is great for the price, they have details and sounds airy because of semi open back but tonality is very very wrong. If they can fix the tonality and add more sub bass, lower the mid bass bleed by little bit, even at twice the price of original one I will buy them. They are going head to head with blon bl-03 at current price


Why do you say semi open back? It's just a design grid, when you cover it, the sound doesn't change at all on mine!. I have sfr PT15 buds and they are really semi open, just put your finger to the holes and you can hear the sound change (for the worse). If the **** sounds airy to you, then it's probably because you were lucky with the used BA.


----------



## Johnny2R

I've only recently got into the crazy world of ultra-cheap, seriously high quality Chinese IEMs. About 2-3 months ago, before I discovered this forum, I kept seeing recommendations for the KZ ATE, so I bought a pair and thought they were amazing. After discovering this site, I have bought a couple of pairs of Sony MH755s and now the Blon BL-03s. I'm curious as to why, given that it is still seemingly very widely recommended, the KZ ATE hardly gets a mention on here. Is it because it has been surpassed by others in the same price range and the 'outside world' just hasn't caught up yet?


----------



## Mybutthurts

Johnny2R said:


> I've only recently got into the crazy world of ultra-cheap, seriously high quality Chinese IEMs. About 2-3 months ago, before I discovered this forum, I kept seeing recommendations for the KZ ATE, so I bought a pair and thought they were amazing. After discovering this site, I have bought a couple of pairs of Sony MH755s and now the Blon BL-03s. I'm curious as to why, given that it is still seemingly very widely recommended, the KZ ATE hardly gets a mention on here. Is it because it has been surpassed by others in the same price range and the 'outside world' just hasn't caught up yet?



The ATE is the reason I got into this hobby, for the price it is superb. But, it was flavor of the month a few years back, not now.
The MH755 and Blon has surpassed it, with Blon even at its price, 3 times the cost of the ATE it is far better. And the hype train is real. It's not been out my ears since I got it.
My Zs10 pro and CCA c12 have relegated back to their boxes and they are to my ears, they are very good too.

Watch your wallet and enjoy the music.


----------



## FastAndClean

ops - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/****-mt200.24019/reviews


----------



## Johnny2R

Mybutthurts said:


> The ATE is the reason I got into this hobby, for the price it is superb. But, it was flavor of the month a few years back, not now.



Yes, I can understand that. I'm just surprised that it still seemed to be so highly recommended a couple of months back. Obviously general public opinion is some way behind the curve.


----------



## citral23

Johnny2R said:


> Yes, I can understand that. I'm just surprised that it still seemed to be so highly recommended a couple of months back. Obviously general public opinion is some way behind the curve.



People tend to overhype and circlejerk on a new thingie every month. The only sane and rational approach is to wait and see if it stands the test of time (like say the T2, various moondrop, or T800 do) and wait for prices drop before buying. There's so many things coming out, it's overwhelming and fearing of missing out doesn't lead anywhere.

Good luck in the jungle


----------



## trivium911

DynamicEars said:


> Why bother with those 2? They are already released for quite some time and currently there are so many better options. But recently the good iems are towards harman / balanced one.



Better options? What would you recommend? I have my alliexpress wish list loaded up , I just can't decide. I also dont want to spend $300 on the audiosense t800


----------



## DynamicEars

trivium911 said:


> Better options? What would you recommend? I have my alliexpress wish list loaded up , I just can't decide. I also dont want to spend $300 on the audiosense t800



What is your signature preferences? From your options on DM6 and IT01s seems like youre after v shaped one?

You can consider Shuoer Tape, BQEYZ Spring 1, Moondrop KXXS, LZ A6 mini, TFZ no 3 etc all around $150 or below

Or you may add BLON BL-03 in your collections for only $30 ish


----------



## SoundChoice

Johnny2R said:


> Yes, I can understand that. I'm just surprised that it still seemed to be so highly recommended a couple of months back. Obviously general public opinion is some way behind the curve.



It’s a known fact that time erodes the objective sound quality of audio hardware from the moment you unpack the box, requiring you to buy more gear. Today’s amazingly euphonic value earphone is tomorrow’s worthless drawer clutter. 

Seriously, the ATE is a good value, and if you like it, continue using it, as others surely do. Discussion though will logically move on to releases from the current year. In 2021, people will be raving about the KZ ZS24 Pro Optima, and someone will ask why no one talks about the Blon BL03. The latter didn’t suddenly suck, it’s just that there will always be just around the bend a new hype train due to arrive at the station.


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> What is your signature preferences? From your options on DM6 and IT01s seems like youre after v shaped one?
> 
> You can consider Shuoer Tape, BQEYZ Spring 1, Moondrop KXXS, LZ A6 mini, TFZ no 3 etc all around $150 or below
> 
> Or you may add BLON BL-03 in your collections for only $30 ish


Trn V90 is excellent v shape for cheap too. An easy recommendation for anyone's collection.


----------



## martiniCZ

I would say that V9O are more W shaped, much improved in the mids compare to v80. I would nominate them for the Red Dot Design Award if I was sure they didn't copy it somewhere  Definitely great choice for $ 33 on sale!


----------



## Markolav

After spending few moments with Shozy Form 1.1 im tempted to say that they might be the best budget-Shozy up to date.


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> I dont have KXXS only Kanas Pro
> Spring 1 vs Kanas Pro
> (the Spring 1 after cloth mesh removal mod) :
> 
> ...



So, basically Spring1 modded > KPE?
Wish You could throw in some graphs to catch the context better.
I might go after Spring1 since you "hype" it with mods (I love modding  ) but wish to see more graphs as I`m starting to finally get really good grasp what kind of FR suits my taste.


----------



## trivium911 (Nov 1, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> What is your signature preferences? From your options on DM6 and IT01s seems like youre after v shaped one?
> 
> You can consider Shuoer Tape, BQEYZ Spring 1, Moondrop KXXS, LZ A6 mini, TFZ no 3 etc all around $150 or below
> 
> Or you may add BLON BL-03 in your collections for only $30 ish



I thought IT01s was fairly balanced? I hate v shaped for the most part...at least i hate a muddy bass and overpowered midbass with an unnatural treble. I have a pair of 1more dual drivers, the bass is all over the place...i need to EQ it down. My main IEM was the knockoff shure SE 846's.. (EE846) i had them for 4 years until i forgot them on a flight . They also had 5 BA drivers, they did lack bass in general though, sub bass did not dig very deep either.


----------



## kukkurovaca

trivium911 said:


> I thought IT01s was fairly balanced? I hate v shaped for the most part...at least i hate a muddy bass and overpowered midbass with an unnatural treble.



I think many find the the IT01 more L-shaped than v-shaped. The bass is not muddy IMO, it’s quite nice and the IT01 is a good all-rounder. I’ve been cycling through all my IEMs lately (not that I have that many) doing comparisons and experimenting with tips, and the IT01 holds up really well as a coherent generalist. The only weak point I think is a slightly grainy(?) treble. It’s not overemphasized though. 

But if what you’re looking for is a very neutral balanced tuning the IT01 probably is not that.


----------



## CoiL (Nov 1, 2019)

Lets be clear - which version you two are acutally talking about? IT01 or IT01*s* ?
Regular IT01 is clear V-shape signature and s version should be also.
Compared to KPE and BL-03 - regular IT01 is very clear V-shape and bass dominates overall FR.
IMHO, BL-03 and modded BIE are better than regular unmodded IT01.
YMMV


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> ops - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/****-mt200.24019/reviews



That's gotta be one of the worst reviews I've ever read in here. Language is not exactly easy to read, some of the things he says doesn't make any sense at all and it feels more like a commercial than a review. 

On top of all that the brand is banned in here (unfortunately imo) as far as I know....


----------



## Tonymac136

peter123 said:


> On top of all that the brand is banned in here (unfortunately imo) as far as I know....



That's a really unfortunate thing. That brand do a lot of good work and it would be nice to have more opinions from the community. It's a shame they resorted to getting people to shill when the products seem good enough to sell themselves. Hopefully one day the powers that be will consider their position (even on a probationary level)...


----------



## peter123

DynamicEars said:


> the original 1 is great for the price, they have details and sounds airy because of semi open back but tonality is very very wrong. If they can fix the tonality and add more sub bass, lower the mid bass bleed by little bit, even at twice the price of original one I will buy them. They are going head to head with blon bl-03 at current price



I respectfully disagree with you about the original sounding wrong, for me it's a better performer than the BL-03. 

Also because something is newer doesn't mean it's better in my experience. Most of the time when I bring out my older gear I'm pleasantly surprised how well the hold up compared to todays flave of the month. I think it's easier to pick something good sounding today though as the longer between the lemons.


----------



## peter123

Tonymac136 said:


> That's a really unfortunate thing. That brand do a lot of good work and it would be nice to have more opinions from the community. It's a shame they resorted to getting people to shill when the products seem good enough to sell themselves. Hopefully one day the powers that be will consider their position (even on a probationary level)...



I agree, from a sound perspective they definitely deserve more attention.


----------



## FastAndClean

peter123 said:


> I agree, from a sound perspective they definitely deserve more attention.


Peter do you know Anette Askvik, i just got her "Liberty" album and it is very well mastered, great for testing gear


----------



## peter123

FastAndClean said:


> Peter do you know Anette Askvik, i just got her "Liberty" album and it is very well mastered, great for testing gear



No I don't, I'll definitely check it out. Thanks a lot for the recommendation!


----------



## trivium911

CoiL said:


> Lets be clear - which version you two are acutally talking about? IT01 or IT01*s* ?
> Regular IT01 is clear V-shape signature and s version should be also.
> Compared to KPE and BL-03 - regular IT01 is very clear V-shape and bass dominates overall FR.
> IMHO, BL-03 and modded BIE are better than regular unmodded IT01.
> YMMV


Yes im talk about the "S" version, Ibasso should have come up with a different name...this isnt a mini cooper lol.


----------



## nxnje

Hello boys and girls.
Didn't post for a few days and I was searching for a cheap FR Graph drawing setup.

I personally do not know what I need but I can say I have:
- Presonus AudioBox iONE (audio interface USB)
- PC
- I know I need a little condenser mic and found this for a good price: https://www.amazon.it/Movo-MA1000-c...dio+imm6&qid=1572631902&sr=8-2#customerReview

Can some kind human tell me what I need more in order to measure IEMs frequency graphs?

I'm open to any advise (i don't think I can spend like 150 euros for a FR drawing setup but wouldn't mind spending 30-40 euros all-in and not just for the mic, as I have seen many use the Dayton imm-6 but I think the one I have posted is good enough for it).
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cevisi

nxnje said:


> Hello boys and girls.
> Didn't post for a few days and I was searching for a cheap FR Graph drawing setup.
> 
> I personally do not know what I need but I can say I have:
> ...


I would be interestet too


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> So, basically Spring1 modded > KPE?
> Wish You could throw in some graphs to catch the context better.
> I might go after Spring1 since you "hype" it with mods (I love modding  ) but wish to see more graphs as I`m starting to finally get really good grasp what kind of FR suits my taste.



Hi @CoiL sorry I dont have measurement rig so I cant give you anything beside my opinions, so its up to you in the end. Im not handy man like you, when I say mod is just a really simple mod and really effortless, just take off the cloth mesh under the nozzle grill and put back the nozzle grill or change the nozzle grill completely with replacement grill from ali. You may want to take note that Spring 1 have bigger mid bass than sub bass although they are not much bleeds onto mids. But mids, highs, other technicalities are superior than KP IMHO.



trivium911 said:


> I thought IT01s was fairly balanced? I hate v shaped for the most part...at least i hate a muddy bass and overpowered midbass with an unnatural treble. I have a pair of 1more dual drivers, the bass is all over the place...i need to EQ it down. My main IEM was the knockoff shure SE 846's.. (EE846) i had them for 4 years until i forgot them on a flight . They also had 5 BA drivers, they did lack bass in general though, sub bass did not dig very deep either.



DM6 and IT01s both have a bit recessed mids, so they are a little bit V shaped or U shaped, but they arent moody. DM6 from my memory is quite bright on highs so if you are treble sensitive, you may consider. check my recommendation before and maybe ask other experienced users too. Cheers.
Oh and IT01s is quite balanced, but they have quite big bass and a little emphasized on highs, they're towards fun signature, but more balanced than original IT01.



kukkurovaca said:


> I think many find the the IT01 more L-shaped than v-shaped. The bass is not muddy IMO, it’s quite nice and the IT01 is a good all-rounder. I’ve been cycling through all my IEMs lately (not that I have that many) doing comparisons and experimenting with tips, and the IT01 holds up really well as a coherent generalist. The only weak point I think is a slightly grainy(?) treble. It’s not overemphasized though.
> 
> But if what you’re looking for is a very neutral balanced tuning the IT01 probably is not that.






CoiL said:


> Lets be clear - which version you two are acutally talking about? IT01 or IT01*s* ?
> Regular IT01 is clear V-shape signature and s version should be also.
> Compared to KPE and BL-03 - regular IT01 is very clear V-shape and bass dominates overall FR.
> IMHO, BL-03 and modded BIE are better than regular unmodded IT01.
> YMMV



right he was talking about the S version, we discussed before that they really need to come out with better name, because IT01s sounds like plural of IT01



peter123 said:


> I respectfully disagree with you about the original sounding wrong, for me it's a better performer than the BL-03.
> 
> Also because something is newer doesn't mean it's better in my experience. Most of the time when I bring out my older gear I'm pleasantly surprised how well the hold up compared to todays flave of the month. I think it's easier to pick something good sounding today though as the longer between the lemons.



Hi Peter, thanks for chime in with totally fair, I can understand how we perceive different sometimes, its really a common thing right. You are correct, something newer doesnt really mean its better, but currently chifi world is really evolving, they come out with new technology and can really cut the price.
As I like the **** also, but tonality especially 1khz above sounds off to me, timbre have weird effects, sorry to have different opinion here but I still stand with my opinion, otherwise they can be 1 of my fave too. Cheers!


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 1, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> sorry to have different opinion


don't apologize for different opinion, what's the matter with you?
we are different people


----------



## trivium911 (Nov 4, 2019)

Edited


----------



## raccoon city

trivium911 said:


> Ok what about the y***** brand? I can't seem to find much on the hx8, 8 BA drivers. They look nice anyways...reminds me of a glass of Shiraz.


That brand is banned on HeadFi.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> Hi Peter, thanks for chime in with totally fair, I can understand how we perceive different sometimes, its really a common thing right. You are correct, something newer doesnt really mean its better, but currently chifi world is really evolving, they come out with new technology and can really cut the price.
> As I like the **** also, but tonality especially 1khz above sounds off to me, timbre have weird effects, sorry to have different opinion here but I still stand with my opinion, otherwise they can be 1 of my fave too. Cheers!



Well I'm in the camp that agrees with @DynamicEars about the weird tonality/timbre of the ****, more apparent on acoustic instruments. But for the price of $16, it is an exceptional set for soundstage, instrument separation, details and an all round balanced tuning with great subbass extension/quantity. Not to mention it has detachable cables and incorporates a piezo driver, not common stuff at that price point. I still think it is one of the top 3 sub $30 USD sets, but unfortunately not my cup of tea.

I'm pretty interested to see if the new **** Pro can improve on it.


----------



## thejoker13

Johnny2R said:


> I've only recently got into the crazy world of ultra-cheap, seriously high quality Chinese IEMs. About 2-3 months ago, before I discovered this forum, I kept seeing recommendations for the KZ ATE, so I bought a pair and thought they were amazing. After discovering this site, I have bought a couple of pairs of Sony MH755s and now the Blon BL-03s. I'm curious as to why, given that it is still seemingly very widely recommended, the KZ ATE hardly gets a mention on here. Is it because it has been surpassed by others in the same price range and the 'outside world' just hasn't caught up yet?


It's because of the hive mindset that new is always better, in my opinion. I do believe that some new iem's are better than some old ones, but not in all cases of course. It seems like the newer ones just get hyped and some oldie but googies get forgotten. I'm thinking of starting a thread just to talk about iem's that aren't discussed anymore. I'm not 100% how I want to do It yet, but it's coming. I wholeheartedly believe that recency bias exists and i'd love to have a forum to reminisce.


----------



## thejoker13

trivium911 said:


> Better options? What would you recommend? I have my alliexpress wish list loaded up , I just can't decide. I also dont want to spend $300 on the audiosense t800


The LZ A6 is a great one to consider with the 11/11 sale approaching. It can be had for as little 240.00 and is a STEAL at that price. They're seriously good for their cost.


----------



## durwood (Nov 1, 2019)

SciOC said:


> Trn V90 is excellent v shape for cheap too. An easy recommendation for anyone's collection.





martiniCZ said:


> I would say that V9O are more W shaped, much improved in the mids compare to v80. I would nominate them for the Red Dot Design Award if I was sure they didn't copy it somewhere  Definitely great choice for $ 33 on sale!



Agree, the V90 is a good one at 33 (cheaper than I bought it for with coupons in the last sale), just putting the finishing touches on another review for the blog. Should be up next week and after that another take on the KZ ZSX will it defend or be defeated?


----------



## nxnje

trivium911 said:


> I thought IT01s was fairly balanced? I hate v shaped for the most part...at least i hate a muddy bass and overpowered midbass with an unnatural treble. I have a pair of 1more dual drivers, the bass is all over the place...i need to EQ it down. My main IEM was the knockoff shure SE 846's.. (EE846) i had them for 4 years until i forgot them on a flight . They also had 5 BA drivers, they did lack bass in general though, sub bass did not dig very deep either.



Then, the IT01 are everywhere reviewed as V-shaped..


----------



## CoiL

thejoker13 said:


> It's because of the hive mindset that new is always better, in my opinion. I do believe that some new iem's are better than some old ones, but not in all cases of course. It seems like the newer ones just get hyped and some oldie but googies get forgotten.* I'm thinking of starting a thread just to talk about iem's that aren't discussed anymore.* I'm not 100% how I want to do It yet, but it's coming. I wholeheartedly believe that recency bias exists and i'd love to have a forum to reminisce.



Please, DO IT! I`ll be first to subscribe


----------



## Otto Motor

The KBEAR hi7 6+1 iem.



Spoiler: HERE


----------



## Otto Motor

nxnje said:


> Then, the IT01 are everywhere reviewed as V-shaped..


Their midrange is recessed.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is there a cheap iem that has a piezo driver? Interested in trying out a piezo driver iem but don't wanna pay too much for it. Have only seen the **** ****/pro and they both look really ugly and I prefer iems that are designed to use over ear.

TIA


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Is there a cheap iem that has a piezo driver? Interested in trying out a piezo driver iem but don't wanna pay too much for it. Have only seen the **** ****/pro and they both look really ugly and I prefer iems that are designed to use over ear.
> 
> TIA



Its only **** in cheaper price group. the rest are above $70 at least. NX7, LZ A6 mini, Spring 1, LZ A6


----------



## mbwilson111

DynamicEars said:


> Its only **** in cheaper price group. the rest are above $70 at least. NX7, LZ A6 mini, Spring 1, LZ A6



IMR R1 Zenith., Artiste DC1,  Tunai Piano all have piezo drivers.  I have those.They are all excellent.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Is there a cheap iem that has a piezo driver? Interested in trying out a piezo driver iem but don't wanna pay too much for it. Have only seen the **** ****/pro and they both look really ugly and I prefer iems that are designed to use over ear.
> 
> TIA



Rosewill EX-500 is a piezo driver.

It was really cheap for a while ($12.99 if I remember correctly), but I don’t know if it’s still in stock anywhere (nor what the current price is).

I bought 2 of them, and they even came with nice accessories (a carry case and Spinfit eartips).


----------



## SciOC

durwood said:


> Agree, the V90 is a good one at 33 (cheaper than I bought it for with coupons in the last sale), just putting the finishing touches on another review for the blog. Should be up next week and after that another take on the KZ ZSX will it defend or be defeated?


Trn v90 versus kz zsx?  That's a really easy one for me, trn v90 by a mile.  Anything the zsx can do the v90 can do better.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

SciOC said:


> Trn v90 versus kz zsx?  That's a really easy one for me, trn v90 by a mile.  Anything the zsx can do the v90 can do better.


does V90 satisfy your inner basshead?


----------



## SciOC

BadReligionPunk said:


> does V90 satisfy your inner basshead?


Yes.  Very nice bass.  Very V shaped, fun tuning.


----------



## TimeSnow (Nov 2, 2019)

I just sold my LZ A5s. Absolutely love them but needed a change. What I'll probably NEVER sell is my A4s. There's something really magical about them. They're one of the most fun IEMs I've heard... Especially with no back filters and some EQ. Really open sounding. Almost like a pair of open back headphones. Well... More than most IEMs at least. Not closed sounding for sure.

And the bass with EQ is still just immense.

Not the most bass ever, but huge and fun and immersive. Always a fun listen. Which we all know isn't guaranteed at all when you're into headphones.

Anyway. I'll miss the A5s. And sure may someday buy another LZ IEM - maybe some day soon... But these A4s aren't going anywhere.

Oh and someone asked me to post my EQ settings for UAPP recently...and I forgot. Sorry!

Anyway, here they are. That massive high pass situation is ONLY in the side channels. Incase anyone thinks I hate bass. I don't. I'm a producer for a living and I do the same thing when I'm mixing. This is my little remix mudddd solution. Lol. 






And as always, it bears repeating that UAPP is the best media player eva. Lol.


----------



## snip3r77

durwood said:


> Agree, the V90 is a good one at 33 (cheaper than I bought it for with coupons in the last sale), just putting the finishing touches on another review for the blog. Should be up next week and after that another take on the KZ ZSX will it defend or be defeated?


Any idea how does it compared to ba5


----------



## indecember

Hi, I'm looking for some recommendation!
Looking to replace my daily drivers (KZ ED9) this upcoming 11.11 sales.
I mainly listen to Japanese pop, rock, electro and soundtrack instrumentals.
Budget up to $40 USD, thanks in advance!


----------



## voicemaster

indecember said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some recommendation!
> Looking to replace my daily drivers (KZ ED9) this upcoming 11.11 sales.
> I mainly listen to Japanese pop, rock, electro and soundtrack instrumentals.
> Budget up to $40 USD, thanks in advance!



BLON bl03


----------



## DynamicEars

indecember said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some recommendation!
> Looking to replace my daily drivers (KZ ED9) this upcoming 11.11 sales.
> I mainly listen to Japanese pop, rock, electro and soundtrack instrumentals.
> Budget up to $40 USD, thanks in advance!



Hello, im BLON salesman (or at least Im going to sounded like one). I recommend BLON-BL03
or TRN v90, or KZ ZSX.


----------



## DynamicEars

voicemaster said:


> BLON bl03



oh shoot, other BLON salesman ahead me just by a few seconds


----------



## indecember

voicemaster said:


> BLON bl03





DynamicEars said:


> Hello, im BLON salesman (or at least Im going to sounded like one). I recommend BLON-BL03
> or TRN v90, or KZ ZSX.



I do own a BLON bl03, using it mainly for sleeping/night listening.
Might get a spare one during the sales, though I'm also interested in the TRN v90.
Thank you so much to both of you for the recommendations!


----------



## jsmiller58

Cevisi said:


> Spin fits spiral dots symbios didnt find the comply and sony hybrids there are all kinds of cheap ali tips of every kind and cables that one picture of a cable is the 175 from hakuzens list 170 dollar cable and another for 35, 45 , 30, 30, 50 and 10


That’s some serious audio porn... :-O


----------



## Cevisi

jsmiller58 said:


> That’s some serious audio porn... :-O


Lol i didnt didn bring out the amp/dacs


----------



## durwood

snip3r77 said:


> Any idea how does it compared to ba5



No idea, other than I would guess the bass on the V90 is more to my preference. The BA5 is not on my shopping list for now. Recent batch of shipments were all hits for me (V90, Spring 1, BL03).


----------



## antdroid

My short review of the Tipsy Dunmner Pro: https://www.antdroid.net/2019/10/tipsy-dunmer-pro-review.html

I havent been active lately - been extremely busy at work - but that's also given me a lot of time to listen to gear


----------



## audio123

thejoker13 said:


> It's because of the hive mindset that new is always better, in my opinion. I do believe that some new iem's are better than some old ones, but not in all cases of course. It seems like the newer ones just get hyped and some oldie but googies get forgotten. I'm thinking of starting a thread just to talk about iem's that aren't discussed anymore. I'm not 100% how I want to do It yet, but it's coming. I wholeheartedly believe that recency bias exists and i'd love to have a forum to reminisce.


My favourite old IEMs


----------



## darmanastartes

nxnje said:


> Hello boys and girls.
> Didn't post for a few days and I was searching for a cheap FR Graph drawing setup.
> 
> I personally do not know what I need but I can say I have:
> ...


I tried out that Movo mic a while back and I was not satisfied with the results I got from it. The Dayton iMM-6 is the cheapest mic I've used that provides usable results.


----------



## darmanastartes

indecember said:


> I do own a BLON bl03, using it mainly for sleeping/night listening.
> Might get a spare one during the sales, though I'm also interested in the TRN v90.
> Thank you so much to both of you for the recommendations!


I recommend the V90 over the ZSX.


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 3, 2019)

audio123 said:


> My favourite old IEMs


ah Ortofon, my first love was the Q5, amazing mids


----------



## audio123

FastAndClean said:


> ah Ortofon, my first love was the Q5, amazing mids


Nice! Can't go wrong with Ortofon. Too bad their IEMs are discontinued.


----------



## Nimweth

darmanastartes said:


> I recommend the V90 over the ZSX.


+1 for the V90. Treble is much superior.


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> so Tin Hifi audio T4 is 10mm single Carbon Nanotube DD like BLON BL-03. Or BLON BL-03 was stealing the same driver than meant to be use in T4 because they saw there was an OPPOTY.
> This is interesting since TinAudio / TinHifi also have good reputations in tuning.



Crinacle has some initial impressions on the Tin T4:

https://crinacle.com/2019/11/04/tin-hifi-t4-unboxing/

It's a neutral bright signature according to him, I'll probably give it a miss, not a fan of the usual 2 - 4 kHz CHIFI peak.


----------



## DynamicEars (Nov 4, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Crinacle has some initial impressions on the Tin T4:
> 
> https://crinacle.com/2019/11/04/tin-hifi-t4-unboxing/
> 
> It's a neutral bright signature according to him, I'll probably give it a miss, not a fan of the usual 2 - 4 kHz CHIFI peak.



from my experience, that graph will be ok though, dip on near 3khz will not sound shouty, while 4-5khz  will giving detail energy. It will be different from chifi peak like say in oxygen, KP, shuoer tape, or previous KZs, ikko OH1 / OH10 etc.

but the high mid emphasize will be quite high also, but now they have bass. I still will consider them depend on the price. Along with **** pro. Tinhifi usually also made great iem too, but yes their previous IEMs also a bit toward bright side, not my preferences but they have good clarity and timbre and details

edit : OMG they will retail for $110 for less driver than previous. Quite steep for single DD unless they are really that good. Tough call while thinking about $30 BLON

On second thought bass will be too light for me, even this is the biggest bass TinHifi ever do. While Blon is abit too much, i will prefer bass amount in between T4 and BL-03.

Jeez if they are below $75 i will grab one. Let me think later


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> Tough call while thinking about $30 BLON


That one does NOT need thinking at all - one of the best 30$ I`ve spent on chi-fi gear! Just hit buy button and enjoy 
Still prefer modded KPE... but... damn it comes close.


----------



## DynamicEars

Well, the high mid will be OK for me, and wont be shouty because dip around 3 khz, but maybe i will crave for the bass more by a little bit. 

Here the comparison with few popular IEMs, graph looks great :

RED is T4

VS BLON BL03




VS ikko OH1
 

VS Moondrop Kanas Pro
 

VS Tanchjim Oxygen
 

VS KZ ZS10 Pro
 


Thanks to @crinacle for handy tools!


----------



## crinacle

DynamicEars said:


> Well, the high mid will be OK for me, and wont be shouty because dip around 3 khz, but maybe i will crave for the bass more by a little bit.
> 
> Here the comparison with few popular IEMs, graph looks great :
> 
> ...



There is a handy "screenshot" button that lets you download the graphs with the names labelled on them, by the way. Saves a lot of trouble having to re-tag everything after posting the images.


----------



## DynamicEars

crinacle said:


> There is a handy "screenshot" button that lets you download the graphs with the names labelled on them, by the way. Saves a lot of trouble having to re-tag everything after posting the images.



Thanks @crinacle , never realize that, will try on next time.
Btw do you find the T4 is a bit bass light?


----------



## crinacle

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks @crinacle , never realize that, will try on next time.
> Btw do you find the T4 is a bit bass light?



In a quiet listening environment, no. Outdoors is a different story though.


----------



## flameas

Any good deals on 11.11? Was looking at NiceHCK SP12 for 240ish euros


----------



## DynamicEars

crinacle said:


> In a quiet listening environment, no. Outdoors is a different story though.



Do they have similar presentation compared to Oxygen?
The graphs is more or less similar tuning


----------



## crinacle

DynamicEars said:


> Do they have similar presentation compared to Oxygen?
> The graphs is more or less similar tuning



T4 is more edgy and shouty, Oxygen is better controlled in the upper midrange in that regard


----------



## trivium911

raccoon city said:


> That brand is banned on HeadFi.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


oh ok, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## trivium911 (Nov 4, 2019)

thejoker13 said:


> The LZ A6 is a great one to consider with the 11/11 sale approaching. It can be had for as little 240.00 and is a STEAL at that price. They're seriously good for their cost.


What about the LZ A6 Mini? Those are quite a bit cheaper. Ohh and the Fiio FH5 is $215 on 11.11


----------



## SiggyFraud

Could someone tell me, what is the height of a Symbio W Peel tip? I'm interested in the M size if it makes any difference. Also, are the Symbio Wn (foam + silicone hybrids) same size? If not, could I have the height of these as well?


----------



## DynamicEars

SiggyFraud said:


> Could someone tell me, what is the height of a Symbio W Peel tip? I'm interested in the M size if it makes any difference. Also, are the Symbio Wn (foam + silicone hybrids) same size? If not, could I have the height of these as well?



They are the same, just without the memory foam, height is 9mm. I have them in M and L size, just measured them


----------



## RikudouGoku

What are the opinions of the LZ A6/A6 mini? they seem quite cheap on 11/11, how do they compare to stuff like KXXS, T800 or Spring 1?


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the opinions of the LZ A6/A6 mini? they seem quite cheap on 11/11, how do they compare to stuff like KXXS, T800 or Spring 1?



@Bui Hai Anh made comparison between them with t800 & A6 on top of them, Spring 1 took 2nd place. KXXS wasn't in comparison but my guess A6 will be superior than KXXS since I think Spring 1 is superior to KP for me.

A lot of good reviews of A6 floating around, with only 1 cons (or more to preferences) that they are a bit bright on highs


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> @Bui Hai Anh made comparison between them with t800 & A6 on top of them, Spring 1 took 2nd place. KXXS wasn't in comparison but my guess A6 will be superior than KXXS since I think Spring 1 is superior to KP for me.
> 
> A lot of good reviews of A6 floating around, with only 1 cons (or more to preferences) that they are a bit bright on highs


You mind linking where the comparison is?
Is the a6 less brighter than T800?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nvm found it

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2963


----------



## erudite

Can anyone recommend some fun/punchy iem's for under $35?

I saw the tin HiFi t2 on YouTube and I'm not sure if these fit the bill?


----------



## DynamicEars

erudite said:


> Can anyone recommend some fun/punchy iem's for under $35?
> 
> I saw the tin HiFi t2 on YouTube and I'm not sure if these fit the bill?



T2 have flat bass, you will not happy with the bass if you're looking for punchy IEM. TRN v90 is punchy, deep bass, a little V-shaped IEM and i think will fit your needs


----------



## SiggyFraud

DynamicEars said:


> They are the same, just without the memory foam, height is 9mm. I have them in M and L size, just measured them


Awesome. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Nimweth

erudite said:


> Can anyone recommend some fun/punchy iem's for under $35?
> 
> I saw the tin HiFi t2 on YouTube and I'm not sure if these fit the bill?


KBEAR KB06, KZ ZS7 and TRN V90 are all excellent.


----------



## citral23

DynamicEars said:


> @Bui Hai Anh made comparison between them with t800 & A6 on top of them, Spring 1 took 2nd place. KXXS wasn't in comparison but my guess A6 will be superior than KXXS since I think Spring 1 is superior to KP for me.
> 
> A lot of good reviews of A6 floating around, with only 1 cons (or more to preferences) that they are a bit bright on highs



"Superior" most likely depends on the kind of music, it's hard to beat a DD from a pure timbre point of view which is critical for jazz, for example


----------



## DynamicEars

citral23 said:


> "Superior" most likely depends on the kind of music, it's hard to beat a DD from a pure timbre point of view which is critical for jazz, for example



Yeah overall aspect and technicalities i meant, timbre wise the spring 1 also not losing to KP (after cloth mesh removal) and pop, pop jazz, pop rock, blues are my fave genres too.


----------



## 1clearhead

My A6mini has no BA armatures, just pure DD's and 7 layer piezoelectric ceramic ultra-high drivers. This is the difference between the A6 and my A6mini's.
Love the way how my A6mini's are sounding right now!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Would be interesting to see a spring 1 vs a6 mini comparison as they have similar driver setups.


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> T2 have flat bass, you will not happy with the bass if you're looking for punchy IEM. TRN v90 is punchy, deep bass, a little V-shaped IEM and i think will fit your needs


Seconded. For $20 the nicehck db3 is another choice but the trn v90 is worth the extra cash IMO.  Tin products don't fit that bill....


----------



## gazzington

Anybody know of anything that sounds a bit like Andromeda but cheaper?


----------



## silverfishla

11.11 is coming and NF Audio NA1 is calling my name...
I heard it a while back at an Audio meet up.  I liked it a lot.  Hope my impressions of it there will translate into something real good.  I liked it better than than the Ikko OH10 and the KSxxxx (which were there as well).  We’ll see how they stack up against the Spring 1 and BL03 since those are one that I like out of recent buys.
Anybody have these yet?


----------



## SciOC

gazzington said:


> Anybody know of anything that sounds a bit like Andromeda but cheaper?


How cheap?  $50 - Bqeyz bq3 has similar shimmery treble and wide open presentation, but obviously double dynamic bass is quite different...  $300-400 - Fearless S8f and s6rui were somewhat similar sounding but the staging is less exaggerated than the Andomeda.

I'm going to get the trn ba5 soon and I'm hoping that is something that is similar, but who knows....


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the opinions of the LZ A6/A6 mini? they seem quite cheap on 11/11, how do they compare to stuff like KXXS, T800 or Spring 1?



Although I haven't heard any other of the ones you mention I do have about 150 other pairs of IEM's and the A6 sits on top of all of them for my preference.

As for brigthenss that's where the filters come in. You can tune them quite differently depending on filters used. For me all filters except 2-3 are quite bright in the highs, but honestly once I did found my favorite filter I don't use any of the others. Because the different tuning between the filters (and there's really differences that's more than subtle) I think it's a fair chance that many people will be able to find a signature that suits them very well as long as one enjoys their basic signature. LZ does not make neutral IEM's but very musical and engaging ones.


----------



## Cevisi (Nov 4, 2019)

gazzington said:


> Anybody know of anything that sounds a bit like Andromeda but cheaper?


T800, DM6, Secondhand Andromenda, but in reality every chi fi hype sounds (not) like Andromenda


----------



## gazzington

Cevisi said:


> T800, DM6, Secondhand Andromenda, but in reality every chi fi hype sounds (not) like Andromenda


I was thinking of getting t800, so maybe they are what I'm after. I'm after a treble sparkle that Andromeda apparently have


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> Would be interesting to see a spring 1 vs a6 mini comparison as they have similar driver setups.



In my experience similar driver setups means absolutely nothing. As always YMMV.


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> My A6mini has no BA armatures, just pure DD's and 7 layer piezoelectric ceramic ultra-high drivers. This is the difference between the A6 and my A6mini's.
> Love the way how my A6mini's are sounding right now!



I will finally be getting my minis next week, it's safe to say that I look forward to it


----------



## Cevisi

gazzington said:


> I was thinking of getting t800, so maybe they are what I'm after. I'm after a treble sparkle that Andromeda apparently have


T800 is much better then dm6 i have both it has the shimmer you want and when you need it harder or softer you can change the filters. But its sensitiv you need a clean source whit low impedance


----------



## trivium911

DynamicEars said:


> @Bui Hai Anh made comparison between them with t800 & A6 on top of them, Spring 1 took 2nd place. KXXS wasn't in comparison but my guess A6 will be superior than KXXS since I think Spring 1 is superior to KP for me.
> 
> A lot of good reviews of A6 floating around, with only 1 cons (or more to preferences) that they are a bit bright on highs



wait the A6 was in the same league as the T800? are we talking A6? or A6 Mini?


----------



## TimeSnow

trivium911 said:


> wait the A6 was in the same league as the T800? are we talking A6? or A6 Mini?


I can't comment on the A6, but all the LZ stuff I've heard is up there with the best in its price range, so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## trivium911

TimeSnow said:


> I can't comment on the A6, but all the LZ stuff I've heard is up there with the best in its price range, so I wouldn't be surprised.


well yeah but there is a big price spread between the a6 and a6 mini.


----------



## TimeSnow (Nov 4, 2019)

trivium911 said:


> well yeah but there is a big price spread between the a6 and a6 mini.


Which is why I can't comment on the A6 

One day I'm sure I'll own it


----------



## DynamicEars

trivium911 said:


> wait the A6 was in the same league as the T800? are we talking A6? or A6 Mini?



He was comparing T800 to the big brother A6, not the mini one


----------



## baskingshark

gazzington said:


> I was thinking of getting t800, so maybe they are what I'm after. I'm after a treble sparkle that Andromeda apparently have



Yeah T800 is bright in the stock config, so for treble heads it will suit u guys to a tee. Anyway, even if u find the treble too bright, it can be tamed with knowles filters, eartips or even cable change (for those that believe in cables making a difference).



peter123 said:


> I will finally be getting my minis next week, it's safe to say that I look forward to it



Looking forward to your impressions of the LZ A6 vs mini!



trivium911 said:


> well yeah but there is a big price spread between the a6 and a6 mini.



The A6 mini apparently has lesser BA drivers, lesser filters and no gain switch, that explains the price differential. A few headfiers have mentioned the sound signature is otherwise not too far off from the normal A6, though let's wait for @peter123 's comparisons. I don't own both, but am interested in them, though I would opine a lack of BA drivers (in the mini) will influence details and instrument separation/clarity to some extent.


----------



## antdroid

I just got the Tin T4 in today. Brief listening impressions sound good - balanced signature -- kinda warm DF tuning. Shiny IEM with a great cable.


----------



## audio123

gazzington said:


> Anybody know of anything that sounds a bit like Andromeda but cheaper?


With my exposure, there are no cheaper IEMs that sound like Andromeda. On a sidenote, I would like to recommend you some IEMs that I rate highly within 300 to 500 USD price range.

iBasso IT04 (499 USD)
Fearless S8 Freedom (499 USD)
Dunu DK-3001 Pro (469 USD)
Tansio Mirai TSMR-4 Pro (319 USD)
LZ A6 (310 USD)
TFZ No.3 Ti (299 USD)

Cheers!


----------



## DynamicEars

antdroid said:


> I just got the Tin T4 in today. Brief listening impressions sound good - balanced signature -- kinda warm DF tuning. Shiny IEM with a great cable.



Is the bass light? any comparison? I like balanced but with slight touch of bass. Nice photo btw


----------



## antdroid

DynamicEars said:


> Is the bass light? any comparison? I like balanced but with slight touch of bass. Nice photo btw



I dont like too much bass either, and I think this is just a touch warmer than neutral. It's got a good amount of bass lift to counter the big upper mid-range/lower treble boost.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> I will finally be getting my minis next week, it's safe to say that I look forward to it


Good to know! This company has a good reputation, which I can see by their excellent tuning capability. The A6mini are my favorite when it comes to micro-details and overall openess and soundstage. I really hope to save up and get the big brother A6, but of course, I would need the approval of my suspicious wife and curious son. 
...Unless LZ would send me a sample, but heres to hoping! Cheers!

-Clear


----------



## SoundChoice

audio123 said:


> With my exposure, there are no cheaper IEMs that sound like Andromeda. On a sidenote, I would like to recommend you some IEMs that I rate highly within 300 to 500 USD price range.
> 
> iBasso IT04 (499 USD)
> Fearless S8 Freedom (499 USD)
> ...


Would you put the Fiio FH7 in that list? I have the T800 but wonder what I’m missing, if anything.


----------



## audio123

SoundChoice said:


> Would you put the Fiio FH7 in that list? I have the T800 but wonder what I’m missing, if anything.


I will not put the FH7 in the list. It's good but I feel there are better options like the IT04 and DK-3001 Pro. I just thought of another iem to add to the list, FLC8N. As for the T800, I have tried it myself, it's a nice iem with its crisp and clear sound but I feel it lacks the soundstage. Cheers!


----------



## baskingshark

audio123 said:


> With my exposure, there are no cheaper IEMs that sound like Andromeda. On a sidenote, I would like to recommend you some IEMs that I rate highly within 300 to 500 USD price range.
> 
> iBasso IT04 (499 USD)
> Fearless S8 Freedom (499 USD)
> ...





audio123 said:


> I will not put the FH7 in the list. It's good but I feel there are better options like the IT04 and DK-3001 Pro. I just thought of another iem to add to the list, FLC8N. As for the T800, I have tried it myself, it's a nice iem with its crisp and clear sound but I feel it lacks the soundstage. Cheers!




Is there a big difference in sound signature and quality between the TFZ No. 3 TI and the normal No. 3? I know the housing is different but the price difference is very substantial.

I have the TFZ No. 3 and I found the soundstage on the normal No. 3 to be average at best, but I do like its subbass extension and quantity, it's quite suitable for bassheads like me. The clarity, instrument separation and details are very good for a single DD setup, though there's the usual 2-4 kHz CHIFI peak and a 8 kHz peak which occasionally can be shouty with certain recordings.


----------



## audio123 (Nov 5, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Is there a big difference in sound signature and quality between the TFZ No. 3 TI and the normal No. 3? I know the housing is different but the price difference is very substantial.
> 
> I have the TFZ No. 3 and I found the soundstage on the normal No. 3 to be average at best, but I do like its subbass extension and quantity, it's quite suitable for bassheads like me. The clarity, instrument separation and details are very good for a single DD setup, though there's the usual 2-4 kHz CHIFI peak and a 8 kHz peak which occasionally can be shouty with certain recordings.


Yeap the Ti is definitely better.
My take
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1609#post-15000985
Other opinions
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1611#post-15004961
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1660#post-15064814
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1610#post-15004297

Cheers!


----------



## gazzington

audio123 said:


> With my exposure, there are no cheaper IEMs that sound like Andromeda. On a sidenote, I would like to recommend you some IEMs that I rate highly within 300 to 500 USD price range.
> 
> iBasso IT04 (499 USD)
> Fearless S8 Freedom (499 USD)
> ...


Awesome thanks. Matter of interest what are your favourite iems up to $1500?


----------



## audio123 (Nov 5, 2019)

gazzington said:


> Awesome thanks. Matter of interest what are your favourite iems up to $1500?


Acoustune HS1695 Ti (~1040 USD)
Aroma Musical Box Twins (1520 USD)
Campfire Andromeda Special Edition: Gold (1299 USD)
Custom Art FIBAE 7 (~1225 USD)

Out of all the dynamic driver IEMs I have tried including new releases such as Dita Dream XLS & AK T9IE, the Acoustune HS1695 Ti is my favourite. Cheers!


----------



## yorosello

Should I buy nicehck 16 core silver plated cable or the kbear 16 core silver plated cable? Hmm... KBEar's is cheaper then Nicehck's but would they be the same?


----------



## audio123 (Nov 5, 2019)

yorosello said:


> Should I buy nicehck 16 core silver plated cable or the kbear 16 core silver plated cable? Hmm... KBEar's is cheaper then Nicehck's but would they be the same?


I recommend ISN S16. It is a quality cable and sounds great too. Pairs very well with my Kaiser Encore.


----------



## yorosello

audio123 said:


> I recommend ISN S16. It is a quality cable and sounds great too. Pairs very well with my Kaiser Encore.


It's too thick for my liking.. maybe 8 core of ISN was enough for me


----------



## yorosello

And my cart on ae was full of cables


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is 2 pin connectors more durable/better than mmcx? I ask because I seen some iems that charge you more for a 2 pin connector instead of mmcx. (hisenior b5+, bqeyz spring 1 and lz a6)


----------



## audio123

RikudouGoku said:


> Is 2 pin connectors more durable/better than mmcx? I ask because I seen some iems that charge you more for a 2 pin connector instead of mmcx. (hisenior b5+, bqeyz spring 1 and lz a6)


2 pins are better than MMCX because there is no chance of the connectors rotating. Cheers!


----------



## zenki

Not sure if this' the right place.
Currently using cca c-10. Any recommendation for the step or 2 upgrade?
Will blon bl-03 be substantial enough?
Thanks


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> Is 2 pin connectors more durable/better than mmcx? I ask because I seen some iems that charge you more for a 2 pin connector instead of mmcx. (hisenior b5+, bqeyz spring 1 and lz a6)


Sometimes MMCX connecters will not come off.  I have that on a pair of tin hifi t2 pro's.  Just will not come off.  2 pins are unlikely to get stuck.


----------



## CoiL (Nov 5, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Well, the high mid will be OK for me, and wont be shouty because dip around 3 khz, but maybe i will crave for the bass more by a little bit.
> 
> Here the comparison with few popular IEMs, graph looks great :
> 
> ...


So, basically T4 is very similar sound signature to Oxygens? Tanchjim will have competitor... at cheaper price.



silverfishla said:


> 11.11 is coming and NF Audio NA1 is calling my name...
> I heard it a while back at an Audio meet up.  I liked it a lot.  Hope my impressions of it there will translate into something real good.  I liked it better than than the Ikko OH10 and the KSxxxx (which were there as well).  We’ll see how they stack up against the Spring 1 and BL03 since those are one that I like out of recent buys.
> Anybody have these yet?


NA1 and Fearless (unnamed) DD will be my next curiosities 


antdroid said:


> I just got the Tin T4 in today. Brief listening impressions sound good - balanced signature -- kinda warm DF tuning. Shiny IEM with a great cable.


WIll be very interested in your comparison with KPE 

Seems that wait was worth and it might be my first Tin IEM (not going to get Oxygen or its upgrade with noticeably larger price tag).


zenki said:


> Not sure if this' the right place.
> Currently using cca c-10. Any recommendation for the step or 2 upgrade?
> Will blon bl-03 be substantial enough?
> Thanks


Definitely! IF fit isn`t issue to you and you get good seal.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 5, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> Is 2 pin connectors more durable/better than mmcx? I ask because I seen some iems that charge you more for a 2 pin connector instead of mmcx. (hisenior b5+, bqeyz spring 1 and lz a6)



That's the general consensus, that 2 pin connectors are more durable, I've also seen most customs and universal makers charge more for a 2 pin connector. But I've seen my colleague snap off his 2 pin cable inside the IEM housing LOL.
Though if u are the kind that just connects the cable once to an MMCX IEM and leave it there and never frequently disconnect and connect it, I don't see any issue with MMCX longevity.

But 2 pin plugs have their own issues, like different para A/B/C connectors and some coming in 0.75 mm and 0.78 mm variants. That makes buying aftermarket cables a bit confusing sometimes.



CoiL said:


> NA1 and Fearless (unnamed) DD will be my next curiosities



The new fearless DD is called Stellar apparently. I spoke to some physical retailers in Asia, they said it is a regional exclusive for the initial launch, so it won't be available in certain countries, bummer. Their other DD, the Start, doesn't seem to have much mainstream uptake or reviews.


----------



## Cevisi

How is the resolution of the blon compared to t4 kxxs and oxygen can someone compare it pls ?


----------



## citral23

Name me some chifi iems that have above average soundstage please, of the 20 or so I've tried, I only found the ZS7 to have an acceptable soundstage, probably because of the venting grills, everything else, while sometimes extremely good at tonality, transients, bass and whatnot feels "in your head" and congested to me.


----------



## Tonymac136

zenki said:


> Not sure if this' the right place.
> Currently using cca c-10. Any recommendation for the step or 2 upgrade?
> Will blon bl-03 be substantial enough?
> Thanks



Totally different sound. Expect nowhere near as much detail and be prepared to while away hours looking for the perfect tip. 

But the timbre and musicality is to die for. All other IEMs sound like recordings. The Blon sounds like music.


----------



## yorosello

I know this out of topic, but since this is going to be my first time buying stuff from aliexpress, which mail service is prefered? Does the free shipping is okay or better to use ems or other option?


----------



## Tonymac136

I've never had an issue with the free service. Most stuff takes between ten days and two weeks to get to the UK.


----------



## baskingshark

citral23 said:


> Name me some chifi iems that have above average soundstage please, of the 20 or so I've tried, I only found the ZS7 to have an acceptable soundstage, probably because of the venting grills, everything else, while sometimes extremely good at tonality, transients, bass and whatnot feels "in your head" and congested to me.



IMHO most IEMs won't have out of head soundstage compared to open back headphones, in fact soundstage is gonna be a weakness of most IEMs simply due to physics (the IEM is inside ear canal rather than outside the ear). Conversely, isolation is better in IEMs due to this, so that's a tradeoff.
The most impressive soundstage I have heard in a CHIFI IEM is the QDC Anole VX, though that is a $2K summit FI set which I can never afford in this lifetime LOL, but it still isn't as wide as most open backed cans.

But in the cheaper CHIFI segment, those IEMs that seem to have vented or semi open back design such as **** and Toneking Ninetails have above average soundstage for an IEM, but as above they are poorer in isolation. Audiosense T800 also has quite wide soundstage (but with superb isolation), perhaps this is due to the vented subwoofer design.


----------



## yorosello

Tonymac136 said:


> I've never had an issue with the free service. Most stuff takes between ten days and two weeks to get to the UK.


Then I have to bet my luck on that.


----------



## TimeSnow

As today's my birthday I decided to splurge and bought some A6 minis. 

I know I should wait until 1111 but sure... You have one birthday a year. 

I wish I could've stretched to the A6s... Maybe next year when I turn the big... 4.0.

Eek!


----------



## SoundChoice (Nov 5, 2019)

TimeSnow said:


> As today's my birthday I decided to splurge and bought some A6 minis.
> 
> I know I should wait until 1111 but sure... You have one birthday a year.



The only logical solution is to move your birthday to 11/11.


----------



## TimeSnow

SoundChoice said:


> The only logical solution is to move your birthday to 11/11.


Ooh... Hard to fault that!


----------



## FastAndClean

TimeSnow said:


> As today's my birthday I decided to splurge and bought some A6 minis.
> 
> I know I should wait until 1111 but sure... You have one birthday a year.
> 
> ...


happy birthday, today is my birthday too, Scorpions rule


----------



## durwood

citral23 said:


> Name me some chifi iems that have above average soundstage please, of the 20 or so I've tried, I only found the ZS7 to have an acceptable soundstage, probably because of the venting grills, everything else, while sometimes extremely good at tonality, transients, bass and whatnot feels "in your head" and congested to me.



The in your head feeling is pretty much all headphones/iems unless listening to binaural music because it was recorded the same way. Match the playback to the recording method to get the best experience. Normal everyday hearing/brain is used to crosstalk in lower frequencies tapering off >1.5khz due to head shadowing. Have you tried crossfeed to bring some of that back? I don't put much thought into soundstage for headphones, it is always a trade off between width and depth by playing with the response, but it is always going to be flattened with a line running between you ears.


----------



## TimeSnow

FastAndClean said:


> happy birthday, today is my birthday too, Scorpions rule


Wow! Happy birthday! Remember remember the 5th of November.


----------



## olinko

baskingshark said:


> That's the general consensus, that 2 pin connectors are more durable, I've also seen most customs and universal makers charge more for a 2 pin connector. But I've seen my colleague snap off his 2 pin cable inside the IEM housing LOL.
> Though if u are the kind that just connects the cable once to an MMCX IEM and leave it there and never frequently disconnect and connect it, I don't see any issue with MMCX longevity.
> 
> But 2 pin plugs have their own issues, like different para A/B/C connectors and some coming in 0.75 mm and 0.78 mm variants. That makes buying aftermarket cables a bit confusing sometimes.


On the other hand, I always have to be careful with 2-pin IEMs because it does fall off the cable. I don't know how many times my left ZSX (which I absolutely love in terms of sound) has fallen to the floor while they weren't in my ears


----------



## Tonymac136

TimeSnow said:


> Wow! Happy birthday! Remember remember the 5th of November.



There will be gunpowder treason and plot if I don't get out of work soon. I'm going home to an ES100, an Echobox Explorer, some EP10s and a load of tips and cables. My big 4 0 was on the 28th October so I spent my 11/11 money.


----------



## trivium911

audio123 said:


> I will not put the FH7 in the list. It's good but I feel there are better options like the IT04 and DK-3001 Pro. I just thought of another iem to add to the list, FLC8N. As for the T800, I have tried it myself, it's a nice iem with its crisp and clear sound but I feel it lacks the soundstage. Cheers!




Is the FLC8N still relevant being almost 5 years old now?


----------



## audio123 (Nov 5, 2019)

trivium911 said:


> Is the FLC8N still relevant being almost 5 years old now?


That is FLC8S. FLC8N is the successor to FLC8S. Regardless FLC8S or FLC8N, they are still relevant. My Ortofon EQ8 from 5 years ago is still going strong against some of the current offerings. Cheers!


----------



## trivium911 (Nov 5, 2019)

audio123 said:


> That is FLC8S. FLC8N is the successor to FLC8S. Regardless FLC8S or FLC8N, they are still relevant. My Ortofon EQ8 from 5 years ago is still going strong against some of the current offerings. Cheers!



i found a pair of FLC8S IEMS from another user on here, thinking i might pick these up instead of the BGVP DM6. I imagine they are a few years old, however i never had a pair of IEMs burn a driver out over time...usually i lose them or get bored of them. So FLC8S is still pretty decent 5 years later...hmm.


----------



## audio123

trivium911 said:


> i found a pair of FLC8S IEMS from another user on here, thinking i might pick these up instead of the BGVP DM6. I imagine they are a few years old, however i never had a pair of IEMs burn a driver out over time...usually i lose them or get bored of them. So FLC8S is still pretty decent 5 years later...hmm.


The FLC8S is much better than DM6 and the DM6 loses to FLC8S in resolution.


----------



## trivium911

audio123 said:


> The FLC8S is much better than DM6 and the DM6 loses to FLC8S in resolution.


awesome, well ill see if i can work up a deal. I wasn't sure based on your website i didnt see a direct comparison on the FLC8D review...which im assuming sounds very similiar to the FLC8S. Of course its extreme difficult to compare 100+ IEMS and rank them.


----------



## Ziggomatic

trivium911 said:


> i found a pair of FLC8S IEMS from another user on here, thinking i might pick these up instead of the BGVP DM6. I imagine they are a few years old, however i never had a pair of IEMs burn a driver out over time...usually i lose them or get bored of them. So FLC8S is still pretty decent 5 years later...hmm.



Yeah the FLC8S is a classic, well worth trying to pull one into your collection.


----------



## TimeSnow

Tonymac136 said:


> There will be gunpowder treason and plot if I don't get out of work soon. I'm going home to an ES100, an Echobox Explorer, some EP10s and a load of tips and cables. My big 4 0 was on the 28th October so I spent my 11/11 money.


Nice! Have a great evening. 

It's amazing how not awful people are on this forum. It should've stopped surprising me ages ago, but it hasn't.


----------



## darmanastartes

zenki said:


> Not sure if this' the right place.
> Currently using cca c-10. Any recommendation for the step or 2 upgrade?
> Will blon bl-03 be substantial enough?
> Thanks


What's your budget?


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

This is a crude question, but I'm wondering how the sound profile of some of the more popular Chi-Fi compares to a common headphone like the HD 58X.

I have the usual suspects: a Tin Audio T2, TRN V80, Blon BL-03, TFZ King Pro and T2 Galaxy, Sony MH755, and even a CNT-1. How would a 58X fit in there? Are there IEMs whose sound profile it would complement or resemble, or is it very different?

Obviously, we are talking about a headphone set here, with completely different drivers, ear position, and everything, but I'm trying to figure out if it will fill any gaps in my collection.


----------



## peter123 (Nov 5, 2019)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> This is a crude question, but I'm wondering how the sound profile of some of the more popular Chi-Fi compares to a common headphone like the HD 58X.
> 
> I have the usual suspects: a Tin Audio T2, TRN V80, Blon BL-03, TFZ King Pro and T2 Galaxy, Sony MH755, and even a CNT-1. How would a 58X fit in there? Are there IEMs whose sound profile it would complement or resemble, or is it very different?
> 
> Obviously, we are talking about a headphone set here, with completely different drivers, ear position, and everything, but I'm trying to figure out if it will fill any gaps in my collection.



IMHO it's impossible to compare IEM's to full sized headphones, especially open ones. There's so many more compromises that needs to be made for an in ear with a 10 mm (or even smaller) driver in a extremely small and closed housing compared to a 40-50 mm one with full air flow and a lot more space to workwith.

Not to mention that the difference in ear canals and general ergonomics has a much bigger impact than the fit on the head with a adjustable headband.

It's possible to talk about warm, cold, bassy etc in general terms but that's about it in my experience.

Just my 2c....

Edit: In my opinion the HD58X are on another planet than BL-03, CNT1 and the MH755 (haven't heard the other ones you listed). Although the HD58X are not my favorite headphones I like them for what they are and their performance (as objectively as one can be in this hobby, which is not much) is well beyond their price. To compare them with IEM's in the $5-30 range would be an insult to them


----------



## trivium911 (Nov 5, 2019)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> This is a crude question, but I'm wondering how the sound profile of some of the more popular Chi-Fi compares to a common headphone like the HD 58X.
> 
> I have the usual suspects: a Tin Audio T2, TRN V80, Blon BL-03, TFZ King Pro and T2 Galaxy, Sony MH755, and even a CNT-1. How would a 58X fit in there? Are there IEMs whose sound profile it would complement or resemble, or is it very different?
> 
> Obviously, we are talking about a headphone set here, with completely different drivers, ear position, and everything, but I'm trying to figure out if it will fill any gaps in my collection.



In my experience there is no IEM that can duplicate the soundstage of open back headphones, or even closed back for that matter. What i have found however is that Balanced armature typically complement planar magnetic headphones such as the H400i. I've owned the 598's which i think sound similar to the 58X, i ended up selling them and replacing them with the 400i's, i remember them sounding very grainy though and lacking detail retrieval. The soundstage was huge though! not realistic for most genres unfortunately. If you like the sound, i would think any sort of IEM with dynamic drivers that are rolled off on the top or dark should suit you fine...i've heard great thing about the sony mdr-ex800st...just not my cup of tea. they go by different names in Japan vs USA. They sell on ebay for around $200 usually.


----------



## citral23 (Nov 5, 2019)

While I don't have a Senn Open back, I have a decent SHP9500 and I find some of the better earbuds (like the TO400s) to easily compete soundstage wise. And sound quality wise. And I don't feel enclosed, it doesn't get warm and sweaty in summer, ofc isolation is rather poor but that's actually a plus for a lot of everyday situations. Well worth a try, doesn't break the bank for premium sound (can even start with a 20€ 16 ohms BK2 that doesn't even need to be amped and see if you like the concept before buying a great 50-80€ one)


----------



## loomisjohnson

posted my thoughts on the bqeyz spring 1--very impressive save for an  untamed bass which, surprisingly, lags the lowend on much cheaper bq3. definitely a subject for further study.


----------



## kukkurovaca

loomisjohnson said:


> posted my thoughts on the bqeyz spring 1--very impressive save for an  untamed bass which, surprisingly, lags the lowend on much cheaper bq3. definitely a subject for further study.



Sufficiently powerful source? Other than eartip selection, that made the greatest difference for me in terms of bass quality on the Spring 1. Removing the grill filter as suggested by @DynamicEars also improves bass performance, although I found that after doing so, I felt it needed more EQ than stock, so I think the filter is doing something useful even if it does slightly mess up the bass and overall timbre. But that may just be my ears. 

Once I got everything set up just so to my preferences, I found it to be a really delightful IEM. But it's fussy.


----------



## silverfishla

I just put some double flange tips on my Spring 1 and am liking those at he moment.  I have two or three eartips that do different things to the Spring.  I like them all, still I think, there may be one I’m overlooking...


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Interesting thoughts on the headphones, thanks. I'll keep this under consideration. There is a sale on the 58X right now, so I've been thinking seriously about it.


----------



## silverfishla

Oh by the way, 11.11 is coming.  You guys should play that $1 million in Coupons game.  I just got a $10 Ali coupon (not a select coupon) for $10 off $100 spent.  That’s a pretty good one.


----------



## Ziggomatic

kukkurovaca said:


> Sufficiently powerful source? Other than eartip selection, that made the greatest difference for me in terms of bass quality on the Spring 1. Removing the grill filter as suggested by @DynamicEars also improves bass performance, although I found that after doing so, I felt it needed more EQ than stock, so I think the filter is doing something useful even if it does slightly mess up the bass and overall timbre. But that may just be my ears.
> 
> Once I got everything set up just so to my preferences, I found it to be a really delightful IEM. But it's fussy.



This aligns with how I feel about them exactly.


----------



## SciOC (Nov 5, 2019)

peter123 said:


> IMHO it's impossible to compare IEM's to full sized headphones, especially open ones. There's so many more compromises that needs to be made for an in ear with a 10 mm (or even smaller) driver in a extremely small and closed housing compared to a 40-50 mm one with full air flow and a lot more space to workwith.
> 
> Not to mention that the difference in ear canals and general ergonomics has a much bigger impact than the fit on the head with a adjustable headband.
> 
> ...


I've never personally understood this mentality and I see it all over here, the only thing I can think is it must be my ear anatomy...  I find all headphones comparable in most ways.  Speakers are a totally different matter though... 

Open back headphones sound gimmicky to me honestly.  The soundstage is artificial, like the "stadium" setting on old school home theater receivers, and the bass is horrible sounding. Every time I decide to give them another shot I regret it, and I'm bound to do it again, I'm about due...  The bass lacks impact too....

Closed back headphones do better for me, but those big drivers aren't nearly as quick, detailed or as impactful as something that is sealed in your ear canal, much closer to your ear drum.  I get a MUCH better 3D image of the music, as well as greater bass impact and Dynamics from IEMs.  I am almost of the belief that IEMs induce some sort of aphasia in me that I can only get similarly with full size speakers.

Overall, I find IEMs to be much higher in value, much bassier and much more real detailed and real sounding than headphones, and the technology in them is increasing much more rapidly than headphones IMO. 

I would honestly listen to something like the $35 TRN v90 over any pair of over the ear the ear headphones I've ever heard.  I've heard the likes of the 800s, ether CX, 4xx, oppo pm-3, tons of DD sets, etc etc, and none of them do for me what IEMs do.

So, as always, YMMV.

Also, I'm further evaluating the Shuoer tape today and i'm starting to caress some neat things out of it with MSEB on my R6 pro.  It's more finicky than I initially thought....


----------



## zenki

darmanastartes said:


> What's your budget?


Can you recommend for <$50, <$100, <$150?
Thanks


----------



## peter123

I thought I'd share my short and highly subjective thoughts on some of the best sub $20 offerings.

Ranked on total performance (sound, ergonomics, bq etc):

1. KBEAR KB06
Great sounding triple driver hybrid (1 DD, 2ba) with a warm an smooth presentation. Great bass quantity and quality, forward and rich mids and good treble extension without any harshness whatsoever. I really like the richness in these and can't believe that something this small can produce such a great bass impact. Clarity and resolution is also surprisingly good given theit overall signature. Really small, comfortable and easy to fit. Great overall bq. 

2. Nicehck DB3 
Another triple driver (2 DD, 1 ba). Also warm and smooth but more recessed  and thinner in the midrange compared to the KB06. Bass quality is also slightly behind the KB06 as is resolution and clarity. I definitely like these as well but, honestly, the KB06 equals or improves up in them in most areas for my preferences. Also very comfortable to wear, pretty small (although almost twice the size of the KB06) and easy to fit. Great overall bq. 

3. Venture Electronics BIE
A single dynamic driver that's clean and clear with great subbass quality and quantity. Midrange is in the back seat in a similar way that on the DB3. Clarity, resolution and separation is the best of the bunch compared in this post. Treble is a bit on the thin side but quite well extended and without harshness. I really like these though and based on sq alone they'd move up one notch and really challenge the KB06 but with a quite different signature. They lose out to others due to the fixed væcable and straight barrel for that's not my favorite. In the other hand they can be worn both over the ears and straight down. Great overall bq. 

4. **** 
Yet another triple driver (1 DD, 1 ba and one piezoelectric driver). Overall signature is lush and warm with very good treble extension. Once again the midrange is a bit recessed but still full and organic sounding with the best 3D presentation of all the included IEM's in this post. Their biggest drawback to me is that the bass is a bit loose. They do also lack a bit in clarity and resolution compared to the KB06 and especially the BIE. In contrast to some other users I find these to have great timber to the notes as well as excellent and intimate vocal reproduction for both male and female voices. I've read about people having fit issues with them but I find them very easy to fi although isolation is probably worst of the bunch. A extra plus is that they also can be worn over the ears or just straight down. Great overall bq. 

5. KZ ZSN 
Dual driver hybrid (1 DD, 1 ba). Great sounding in the lower half of the frequency response but from the higher mids and upward they sound quite metallic and unnatural. Fairly wide stage but honestly a good step behind the top four in this list. I still find them fun and engaging for exercise and mostly use them with a BT cable. Fit and ergonomics is not quite up there with the top three but not bad either. Great overall bq. 

6. Sony MH755
Another single dynamic that would move up a place based on sound alone. Warm, smooth and easy to enjoy. Lack some sparkle and treble extension for my. Subbass isn't the greatest either. Their biggest downfall is definitely the bq as they feel as cheap as they actually are. These are the least used ones by me in this comparison. That doesn't change the fact that they're great for the money. 

I really think that all of these offer great value. The cheapest ones does end up in the bottom for me but are still good value imo. The top four on the other hand are all through the roof when it comes to value and as always personal preference will be the deciding factor for who enjoys which of them the most. 

I might also throw in a (probably) highly unpopular opinion on the equally highly popular BL-03 in comparison to these cheaper offerings. I'd place them behind all of the top four for my preference, they're just not my cup of tea and I get tired of them pretty fast every time I try to use them. I know I'm in the minority of this but I can easily see people wondering where they'd fit in so there you go  

All listening was done with the Opus#1s for this session. I used balanced cables on all except the BIE and MH755, naturally. 

As always my gear, my ears and YMMV


----------



## peter123 (Nov 5, 2019)

SciOC said:


> I've never personally understood this mentality and I see it all over here, the only thing I can think is it must be my ear anatomy...  I find all headphones comparable in most ways.  Speakers are a totally different matter though...
> 
> Open back headphones sound gimmicky to me honestly.  The soundstage is artificial, like the "stadium" setting on old school home theater receivers, and the bass is horrible sounding. Every time I decide to give them another shot I regret it, and I'm bound to do it again, I'm about due...  The bass lacks impact too....
> 
> ...



Good for you, of courses this is totally down to personal preference and as you say YMMV (and bviously does).

I've never been much of a basshead so more bass doesn't mean much to me as long as I find the IEM's/headphones in question to sound natural.

I do also think that IEM's are the best value up to $150-200 or so, after that there's so many great open headphones that I personally think offer a totally different experience.

For me comparing (open) headphones and IEM's is like trying to find a beer to replace or compare to my favorite chablis


----------



## Ziggomatic

peter123 said:


> For me comparing (open) headphones and IEM's is like trying to find a beer to replace or compare to my favorite chablis



Yes, and which risotto recipe tastes most like filet mignon?


----------



## DynamicEars

kukkurovaca said:


> Sufficiently powerful source? Other than eartip selection, that made the greatest difference for me in terms of bass quality on the Spring 1. Removing the grill filter as suggested by @DynamicEars also improves bass performance, although I found that after doing so, I felt it needed more EQ than stock, so I think the filter is doing something useful even if it does slightly mess up the bass and overall timbre. But that may just be my ears.
> 
> Once I got everything set up just so to my preferences, I found it to be a really delightful IEM. But it's fussy.





Ziggomatic said:


> This aligns with how I feel about them exactly.



hey @kukkurovaca  if you still find or heard sibilances, you can put in tuning foam inside the nozzle, it will tamed the treble and high mids part without messing with the overal tonality and timbre. They should use sponge  instead of cloth mesh. just a very little cut of the tuning foam will help.


----------



## paulwasabii

peter123 said:


> I thought I'd share my short and highly subjective thoughts on some of the best sub $20 offerings.
> 
> Ranked on total performance (sound, ergonomics, bq etc):
> 
> ...



I agree with you on this.  Having recently spent time with the KB06, DB3, and ****, the DB3 was the most surprising in a bad way.  You were kind on the DB3 bass, with 2DD, there should be more bass.  The KB06 is tiny and sounds great.  I wish it rumbled a bit more in the sub, but a solid choice.  The **** is my most recent and favorite.  Also the most divisive, surprising amount of people hated it.  Mostly outside of head-fi.  I understand the timbre isn't everyone's cup of tea, but for more electronic genres, its extremely fun and engaging.  Again, you were kind to the bass, it can get out of control on the wrong song but generally more than enough for most people.  The vocals standout as you said.


----------



## Nimweth

peter123 said:


> I thought I'd share my short and highly subjective thoughts on some of the best sub $20 offerings.
> 
> Ranked on total performance (sound, ergonomics, bq etc):
> 
> ...


+1 for the KBEAR KB06!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ok just got my Tin Hifi P1.

First Impressions are really good. the fit is similar to the Blon 03.

Here is a short comparison.

Setup: Fiio M11, 4,4mm balanced, Neutron Player. ( JDS labs atom + asus xonar u7 Desktop setup)
IEMS: Audiosense T800, Moondrop KXXS.

Lows: with the M11 the bass on the P1 can be a little bit too weak for my tastes, however it is very good if you listen to songs without hard hitting sub bass like for example Rock. P1 has a very fast and clean bass, but when used with my desktop setup the bass becomes perfect, still very fast and clean but also very powerful.* IF used with a powerful amp (more powerful than the Fiio M11) the P1 wins due to being both fast and powerful, but if not then I like the KXXS more as with just my M11 the KXXS is much more powerful than the P1.*

Mids: extremely clean and detailed without the female vocals being sibilant. *Both T800 and P1 are on the same level here.
*
Highs: Here comes the fun part, the P1 has the extreme detail of the T800 but at the same time being on the same sibilance level as the KXXS. Which is to say NONE! *P1 is perfect in highs for me, being just as detailed as the T800 but having the same quantity of highs as the KXXS (not sure if thats how you say it)
*
Soundstage: P1 has a little bigger than average soundstage.* T800 is better*


Thanks for reading, as stated above I just got the P1 so this might not be the final sound after burn in.


----------



## citral23

SciOC said:


> i'm starting to caress some neat things



We don't want to know.


----------



## SciOC

paulwasabii said:


> I agree with you on this.  Having recently spent time with the KB06, DB3, and ****, the DB3 was the most surprising in a bad way.  You were kind on the DB3 bass, with 2DD, there should be more bass.  The KB06 is tiny and sounds great.  I wish it rumbled a bit more in the sub, but a solid choice.  The **** is my most recent and favorite.  Also the most divisive, surprising amount of people hated it.  Mostly outside of head-fi.  I understand the timbre isn't everyone's cup of tea, but for more electronic genres, its extremely fun and engaging.  Again, you were kind to the bass, it can get out of control on the wrong song but generally more than enough for most people.  The vocals standout as you said.


I feel the same way about the DB3 in terms of bass, surprising that it's underwhelming in the bass department...

I also agree with the blon bl-03 being middle of the pack.  I think if anything, it's a rewakening for some that there is some really great gear for really cheap, but it is by no means the only IEM under $50 that sounds good, and it's not some magical unicorn.


----------



## darmanastartes

zenki said:


> Can you recommend for <$50, <$100, <$150?
> Thanks


$50: TRN V90
$100: Nicehck M6 (I think I'm getting the Shozy Form 1.1 soon, which may also be in the running)
I don't have a $150 recommendation at the moment.


----------



## DynamicEars

darmanastartes said:


> $50: TRN V90
> $100: Nicehck M6 (I think I'm getting the Shozy Form 1.1 soon, which may also be in the running)
> I don't have a $150 recommendation at the moment.



BQEYZ Spring 1 or Shuoer Tape


----------



## SciOC

darmanastartes said:


> $50: TRN V90
> $100: Nicehck M6 (I think I'm getting the Shozy Form 1.1 soon, which may also be in the running)
> I don't have a $150 recommendation at the moment.


At $50 I'd say either the v90 OR bqeyz bq3.
$150 - Shuoer tape is probably going to be the 70% to 30% winner over the spring 1, even though I myself prefer the spring 1.  I think this area is ripe for some real giant killers within the coming months.

I've heard really good things about the shozy form 1.1 and probably will nab one over 11.11.  I don't have a berrylium driver IEM.....  Yet.


----------



## citral23

I already have the KPE but would otherwise get the KXXS if I wanted a150$ iem tbh


----------



## jant71

SciOC said:


> ...it's not some magical unicorn.



There is one though...


----------



## mochill

jant71 said:


> There is one though...


What's that


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> What's that



YTAO Unicorn


----------



## yorosello (Nov 6, 2019)

Anyone know about operafactory OM3, are they any good? or the Paiaudio Pliisen 121?


----------



## Viajero

DynamicEars said:


> Well, the high mid will be OK for me, and wont be shouty because dip around 3 khz, but maybe i will crave for the bass more by a little bit.
> 
> Here the comparison with few popular IEMs, graph looks great :
> 
> ...


Hmm.. so it seems to be tuned fairly similarly to the Tanchjim Oxygen.


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> Well, the high mid will be OK for me, and wont be shouty because dip around 3 khz, but maybe i will crave for the bass more by a little bit.
> 
> Here the comparison with few popular IEMs, graph looks great :
> 
> ...



I saw the Tin T4 on indiegogo at $79 USD for 11/11.
It looks quite well tuned, though I'll be giving it a miss as I'm a basshead.


----------



## nishan99

Any recommendations for DD hybrid between $200-300? 
Tonality not that important I EQ everything I just want good performing DD with good BA details.


----------



## Banbeucmas

antdroid said:


> I just got the Tin T4 in today. Brief listening impressions sound good - balanced signature -- kinda warm DF tuning. Shiny IEM with a great cable.


How is the cable feel ant?


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> I saw the Tin T4 on indiegogo at $79 USD for 11/11.
> It looks quite well tuned, though I'll be giving it a miss as I'm a basshead.



I also hesitate because of the bass level even i believe in TinHifi tuning experience. My 11.11 wishlist still empty wow


----------



## zenki

Anyone got a general idea of DD quality/material sound quality? say like (graphene<cnt<dlc<beryl) etc
or they don't matter?


----------



## Viajero

peter123 said:


> Although I haven't heard any other of the ones you mention I do have about 150 other pairs of IEM's and the A6 sits on top of all of them for my preference.
> 
> As for brigthenss that's where the filters come in. You can tune them quite differently depending on filters used. For me all filters except 2-3 are quite bright in the highs, but honestly once I did found my favorite filter I don't use any of the others. Because the different tuning between the filters (and there's really differences that's more than subtle) I think it's a fair chance that many people will be able to find a signature that suits them very well as long as one enjoys their basic signature. LZ does not make neutral IEM's but very musical and engaging ones.


How similar is the A6 Mini?


----------



## baskingshark

zenki said:


> Anyone got a general idea of DD quality/material sound quality? say like (graphene<cnt<dlc<beryl) etc
> or they don't matter?



My personal take is in the budget CHIFI segment there's probably an element of marketing gimick for the brands claiming different material coatings used on drivers. Maybe to set themselves apart from the competition.
Though I think in the higher priced segments, the beryllium drivers may make a true difference like in the Utopia headphones?

Anyway, the official DUNU folks here on headfi made some interesting comment about the lining/material of drivers:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2968#post-15288735
I think it needs to be coated and implented properly to truly make a difference.

Well I'm no physics or audio engineer so maybe the others can chime in too.


----------



## MyPants

My first impressions of the Shuoer Tape. I'm really impressed with the imaging in particular.


----------



## peter123

nishan99 said:


> Any recommendations for DD hybrid between $200-300?
> Tonality not that important I EQ everything I just want good performing DD with good BA details.



LZ-A6, fantastic detail retrieval


----------



## peter123

Viajero said:


> How similar is the A6 Mini?



Haven't received it yet, I'll answer you next week


----------



## antdroid (Nov 7, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> My personal take is in the budget CHIFI segment there's probably an element of marketing gimick for the brands claiming different material coatings used on drivers. Maybe to set themselves apart from the competition.
> Though I think in the higher priced segments, the beryllium drivers may make a true difference like in the Utopia headphones?
> 
> Anyway, the official DUNU folks here on headfi made some interesting comment about the lining/material of drivers:
> ...



I posted my thoughts on this on discord a while back about doping plastic with beryllium or any metal. People who say it doesn't change anything... well it's going to change something right? The material properties are inherently going to change if you deposit another material on it. For a driver, stiffness matters a lot -- or at least that's what I am assuming. If you have a soft plastic which doesn't have a high modulus of elasticity, then putting a layer of metal will increase it's stiffness. That said, if you coat too little or too much it may affect other things too. And that's not to say that the coating could also be brittle or other factors.

So, yea, I believe the proper combination of base material thickness and coating thickness can inherently change the properties to make it sound better, or sound worse than the original material.

(I'm a materials engineer by trade -- and i'm also listening to my beryllium-coated Verite right now haha)


----------



## MyPants

peter123 said:


> Haven't received it yet, I'll answer you next week


How much is the A6 mini going for? I haven't had an LZ earphone since the A4, and that sadly ended up with my ex-wife.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 7, 2019)

antdroid said:


> I posted my thoughts on this on discord a while back about doping plastic with beryllium or any metal. People who say it doesn't change anything... well it's going to change something right? The material properties are inherently going to change if you deposit another material on it. For a driver, stiffness matters a lot -- or at least that's what I am assuming. If you have a soft plastic which doesn't have a high modulus of elasticity, then putting a layer of metal will increase it's stiffness. That said, if you coat too little or too much it may affect other things too. And that's not to say that the coating could also be brittle or other factors.
> 
> So, yea, I believe the proper combination of base material thickness and coating thickness can inherently change the properties to make it sound better, or sound worse than the original material.
> 
> (I'm a materials engineer by trade -- and i'm also listening to my beryllium-coated Verite right now haha)



Yeah fully agree with u, I do believe these materials work, but the question is whether the budget CHIFI segment are riding on it for marketing purposes or these budget CHIFI truly implement the coating/materials on the drivers properly.
That's why I quoted the DUNU reps as them saying it needs to be coated properly and implemented properly to truly make a difference: *"The PVD layer has to be thick enough and the microscopic grain pattern has to be regular enough to confer that pistonic motion beryllium is so famous for. That's why our sub-$100 products (DM-380 and DM-480) are still titanium drivers. Even the TITAN 6, at $139, is only coated on one side."*

Even DUNU says they have difficulty implementing this in their sub $100 USD gear. We see unit variation already in macroscopic areas in these budget CHIFI in terms of sound and build, so I'm a bit skeptical that some $30 - 50 USD CHIFI budget IEMs can ensure good QC for all their units when it comes to microscopic application of these materials. (Though maybe I might be wrong and maybe these Chinese companies can somehow do the microscopic applications of coating with low costs).
But definitely for the more expensive and established brands with products like the Verites and Utopia, I've no doubt they can ensure consistent QC on a microscopic level and this makes a difference for the coating (and hence also adds to the cost).



MyPants said:


> How much is the A6 mini going for? I haven't had an LZ earphone since the A4, and that sadly ended up with my ex-wife.



I saw the A6 mini on AE for around $130 during sales previously. Strangely, on taobao, it is sometimes at $56ish USD, but taobao as I understand is more catered to the domestic China clientiele and you would need to be proficient in Chinese to communicate with the sellers.


----------



## peter123

MyPants said:


> How much is the A6 mini going for? I haven't had an LZ earphone since the A4, and that sadly ended up with my ex-wife.



It's ~$50 on Taobao if you can buy it from there. On AE they're at least a $100 more


----------



## audio123

nishan99 said:


> Any recommendations for DD hybrid between $200-300?
> Tonality not that important I EQ everything I just want good performing DD with good BA details.


LZ A6, IT03, FLC8N, OH300


----------



## amanieux (Nov 7, 2019)

hi, is there somwhere i can find some info on these chifi companies, their history, their moto, their size, do they develop their own drivers or use off the shelve drivers from bigger brands ? who is a subbrand of who (kz, cca) and why subbrands if they sell similar products at similar prices, thanks


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 7, 2019)

amanieux said:


> hi, is there somwhere i can find some info on these chifi companies, their history, their moto, their size, who is a subbrand of who (kz, cca) and why subbrands if they sell similar products at similar prices, thanks



The one and only CHIFI motto all of us follow now is BLON (Belief, Let Music Burn, Oppoty, Never Give Up).






Anyway on a serious note, there are many CHIFI companies, so this will be quite a task to garner all the info.
But KZ is probably the biggest player in the budget CHIFI segment. Their sister company is CCA, and they make OEMs for other smaller companies like Tripowin. And I think some other companies like TRN broke off from KZ. Previously CCA was marketed as a sort of less V shaped tuning than the usual V shaped KZ tuning, but the recent CCA C12/KZ ZSX releases turned this opinion on its head. So I've no idea why these companies are forming sister brands with IEMs that are sort of competing. Maybe it's to diversify risks and increase sales?

Maybe u can google about these companies for their history and motto --> notable but not exhaustable list of CHIFI include:
- Audiosense
- Auglamour
- BGVP
- BLON
- BQEYZ
- Dunu
- Einsear
- FAAEAL
- Fearless Audio
- FIIO
- Hifi boy
- Hifiman
- Hisenior
- iBasso
- IKKO
- Hidizs
- Kinera
- Kbear
- KZ/CCA
- LZ
- Macaw
- Magaosi
- Moondrop
- NiceHCK
- NS audio
- Ostry
- Pai audio
- QDC
- Semkarch
- Shouer
- Shozy
- Simgot
- Superlux
- Takstar
- Tanchjim
- Tenmark
- TFZ
- Tin HIFI/Tin Audio
- Toneking (previously musicmaker)
- Tripowin
- TRN
- UiiSii
- Venture electronics
- Vsonic
- Whizzer
- 1More

That's all I can remember off the top of my head, maybe the others can add more that I've left out.
Some brands are banned here so u might need to look at other forums.
You can also ask some CHIFI industry insiders like kopiokaya?


----------



## FastAndClean

@Slater when you gonna have your FAAEAL earphone?


----------



## zenki

it got cancelled AFAIK


----------



## chickenmoon

baskingshark said:


> The one and only CHIFI motto all of us follow now is BLON (Belief, Let Music Burn, Oppoty, Never Give Up).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Astrotec
Brainwavz
FLC
Ourart
****
Shanling
SoundMagic
xDuoo
****

And plenty more cheap brands listed at https://audiobudget.com


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 7, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> Astrotec
> Brainwavz
> FLC
> Ourart
> ...



Thanks for the added info!
Haha some of your brands cannot be mentioned in headfi. shhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Nov 7, 2019)

I try to love the TRN V90...really do....cause technicaly its very capable.
Imaging, clarity, details, soundstage deepness=Wow.
Timbre=thin, dryish.
Bass=too much sub bass not enough mid bass so it lack punch (i read here people suggest these for punch WTH!?)
Mids=kinda artificial and thin and some upper mids sibilance can occur.
Treble=quite impressive, sharp with good brilliance without being trebly.

Anyway, i can understand why people dig the V90, but i prefer a more calibrated low end as well as lusher mid range.


----------



## thesheik137

We've been exposed:
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/7/20943377/chinese-hi-fi-audio-chifi-fiio-hifiman-tin-audio


----------



## SciOC (Nov 7, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I try to love the TRN V90...really do....cause technicaly its very capable.
> Imaging, clarity, details, soundstage deepness=Wow.
> Timbre=thin, dryish.
> Bass=too much sub bass not enough mid bass so it lack punch (i read here people suggest these for punch WTH!?)
> ...


Hmmmm, I get your point about the mids but that's not been my experience with the bass, unit variations or a source mismatch perhaps?  You wanna hear a lack of punch, listen to the ZSX....



thesheik137 said:


> We've been exposed:
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/7/20943377/chinese-hi-fi-audio-chifi-fiio-hifiman-tin-audio


Lol, us, obsessive?  No, not at all (*gulp*, takes OCD medication and gets ready to go to my psychiatrist appointment.)

I love how old and stale all the "favorites" that article lists are at this point. Heck, the blon bl-03 is starting to feel so last week at this point...


----------



## antdroid

thesheik137 said:


> We've been exposed:
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/7/20943377/chinese-hi-fi-audio-chifi-fiio-hifiman-tin-audio



Nice. I kind of laughed out loud when he lumped one of the most expensive iem companies, qdc, with all the cheaper ones. Other than that, good article


----------



## amanieux (Nov 7, 2019)

thesheik137 said:


> We've been exposed:
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/7/20943377/chinese-hi-fi-audio-chifi-fiio-hifiman-tin-audio


thanks that was some perspective on these chifi brands i was looking for, i still don't understand if i must buy 2 or 3 pairs of the same iem model in order to have a good probability of having a good one because consistency in quality is usually a problem with small brands that have a very good product at a very low price. it make sense to believe that these small chifi brands also cut the price down by lowering final quality testing threshold to reject or accept a final product. are there any experience amoung headfi users having listened to 3 or 4 of the same model and having one or two with a bad sound ?


----------



## Slater (Nov 7, 2019)

zenki said:


> Anyone got a general idea of DD quality/material sound quality? say like (graphene<cnt<dlc<beryl) etc
> or they don't matter?



It doesn’t really work that way.

There’s no de facto guarantee that says “X material is better than Y”. Diaphragm material is just one small piece of an overall end result.

As Dunu pointed out, the same exact material can be implemented/manufactured in different ways (changing its properties for better or worse), such as what base composite is used (PET vs PEEK vs whatever), the diaphragm thickness, the thickness and consistency of any coatings, the purity and particle size of the material, the actual method it’s deposited onto the base layer (sprayed vs vapor deposited, etc), single sided vs double sided coatings, manufacturing tolerances, quality control, impedance, sensitivity, distortion, etc etc. The list goes on.

There’s even hybrid diaphragms, such as wood domes on carbon diaphragms, carbon domes on silk diaphragms, titanium domes on bio fiber diaphragms, etc. And then there’s multi-layer diaphragms, which sandwich multiple layers of different diaphragms together. I built a headphone a few years ago using ‘triple diaphragm’ drivers (ie 3 different layers sandwiched together into 1 diaphragm). The idea of the various ‘frankendriver’ hybrids is to combine different traits of each material into something better than the individual materials would be by themselves.

Then, in addition to the diaphragm material there’s other very important characteristics of the driver, such as the magnet material and strength, the voice coil material/thickness/winding, how the diaphragm itself is attached to the frame (basic glue vs a stiff copper/brass ring), the material of the driver frame (different types of plastic or even aluminum), any passive electronic circuits (crossover), driver venting, quality control, etc.

Then of course you have the shell, which has a huge effect on the end result. Shape, internal volume, construction material, dampening, venting, etc.

And finally, you have THE most important factor - tuning. Without good tuning, even the “best” driver will sound and perform like crap.

Don’t forget drive matching too. There are slight manufacturing variations between individual drivers, and a few of the better companies perform quality control that includes driver matching (making sure a pair of drivers are matched).

With all that said, I think you’d be interested in the below chart. It is a theoretical ROUGH GUIDE of the comparison between different diaphragm materials. But be aware however, to take it for a grain of salt, because it describes theoretical engineering characteristics that exist in a vacuum. Just because the chart says “DLC has less internal losses than titanium” and is therefore ‘better’, doesn’t mean it applies to every driver and definitely shouldn’t be taken as gospel. But it is OK as a rough guide.




I will add 1 more thing. Below is a laser scan comparison of the Ora graphene driver vs a ‘standard’ Mylar driver. You can see the obvious differences:








However, it should be noted that Ora’s graphene drivers are UNLIKE all ‘graphene’ drivers from other manufacturers. Ora’s driver is made almost entirely of *pure graphene*, arranged in layers like plywood. All other graphene drivers are simply flakes of graphene suspended in a carrier material and simply sprayed onto a ‘regular’ diaphragm (usually Mylar). And Ora claims that, despite the sprayed Mylar drivers containing ‘graphene’ flakes, they only perform marginally better (and even sometimes *poorer) *than a standard *uncoated* Mylar diaphragm! In other words, the sprayed-on ‘graphene’ coating can actually make the driver perform worse than if it didn’t even have the coating in the 1st place.


----------



## thesheik137

amanieux said:


> thanks that was some perspective on these chifi brands i was looking for, i still don't understand if i must buy 2 or 3 pairs of the same iem model in order to have a good probability of having a good one because consistency in quality is usually a problem with small brands that have a very good product at a very low price. it make sense to believe that these small chifi brands also cut the price down by lowering final quality testing threshold to reject or accept a final product. are there any experience amoung headfi users having listened to 3 or 4 of the same model and having one or two with a bad sound ?



Chifi is not monolith. Quality differs between different brands and different models. Some have more unit variation that others. Look into specific brand/product threads for reports of quality issues. 



antdroid said:


> Nice. I kind of laughed out loud when he lumped one of the most expensive iem companies, qdc, with all the cheaper ones. Other than that, good article



Yeah, also Hifiman getting pissed off at being labeled as Chifi.


----------



## martiniCZ

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I try to love the TRN V90...really do....cause technicaly its very capable.
> Imaging, clarity, details, soundstage deepness=Wow.
> Timbre=thin, dryish.
> Bass=too much sub bass not enough mid bass so it lack punch (i read here people suggest these for punch WTH!?)
> ...


Yes, the V90 is slightly V-shaped. But they definitely don't have too much sub bass, for me the bass just right. With foam tips mids are softer and more comfortable, maybe a little artificial, but it depends on what you compare to them. I'm not saying they're ideal, but at least they're not lost.


----------



## Ziggomatic

baskingshark said:


> The one and only CHIFI motto all of us follow now is BLON (Belief, Let Music Burn, Oppoty, Never Give Up).



Embarrassed I never realized 'BLON' is an acronym for this wonderful nonsense.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Nov 7, 2019)

after a days of listening to the Tin Hifi P1, The Fit is really horrible lol. The physical size is very similar to the blon 03 but the shape is really bad. The bass is too weak for my taste when used with my Fiio M11, but acceptable on JDS atom amp.

Probably gonna look for another iem on 11/11 the search is never ending 

Have my eyes on the LZ A6/A6 mini and BQEYZ Spring 1.

edit: maybe Shuoer Tape too


----------



## audio123

Shanling M2X Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## peter123

MyPants said:


> How much is the A6 mini going for? I haven't had an LZ earphone since the A4, and that sadly ended up with my ex-wife.



I just noticed that VS Audio Store has the Mini for $97 on 11/11. Should be possible to het it even a bit lower with coupons...


----------



## TimeSnow

I just bought the Ztella USB-DAC... MQA for €50...sabre chip... Worth a punt I guess. The company seems to be trying to take themselves seriously... Fingers x'd.


----------



## peter123 (Nov 7, 2019)

TimeSnow said:


> I just bought the Ztella USB-DAC... MQA for €50...sabre chip... Worth a punt I guess. The company seems to be trying to take themselves seriously... Fingers x'd.



Zorloo has a great track record with their older models (especially the Zuperdac) so this should be an interesting one.

Edit: Did you see this thread? 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/zorloo-ztella-usb-c-dac-impressions-thread.917647/#post-15267304


----------



## LotosHans

Hey guys, i'm really out of the loop with chinese IEMs, but I just found the KZ ZS10 Pro for ~30€ at Gearbest. Do you think they're worth it or is there something better I could get for that money? Z-Reviews on YouTube loved them but I think his opinions are not that highly regarded here on this forum if I'm not mistaken. 
I alredy got the Tin T2 and love them, but I feel like it's time for something new, I think you know what that feels like hahaha


----------



## TimeSnow

peter123 said:


> Zorloo has a great track record with their older models (especially the Zuperdac) so this should be an interesting one.
> 
> Edit: Did you see this thread?
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/zorloo-ztella-usb-c-dac-impressions-thread.917647/#post-15267304



Thanks for that! 

I recently compared my girlfriends usbc Samsung headphones to my 3.5 Samsung headphones and... Night and day.

Annoying.

I'd gotten out of the DAC game for portable stuff, but... Anyway... This came to my attn and the specs seem better than you'd expect for 50 euros.

I live in hope.


----------



## logiatype

So couldn't stand the nozzle on the Shuoer Tape even though I loved the sound signature. Is the KXXS a feasible alternative.
Really liked the detail on the Tape as well as the non-overpowering bass. Using the BL-03 but the bass is a bit much for me. Thoughts?


----------



## DynamicEars

LotosHans said:


> Hey guys, i'm really out of the loop with chinese IEMs, but I just found the KZ ZS10 Pro for ~30€ at Gearbest. Do you think they're worth it or is there something better I could get for that money? Z-Reviews on YouTube loved them but I think his opinions are not that highly regarded here on this forum if I'm not mistaken.
> I alredy got the Tin T2 and love them, but I feel like it's time for something new, I think you know what that feels like hahaha



ZS10 Pro have been out for quite some time by now. The newer ZSX have improvements over ZS10 pro, particularly in timbre. If you can get good price, just stretch up your budget by a little bit more and you got better version of ZS10 Pro. Alternatively the TRN v90 if you like more v shaped, but they will be very much different signature over your T2. Blon BL-03 also worth a shot at almost same price with ZS10 Pro.


----------



## alvinlim2010

Hi all, 

Sharing an article on Chi-Fi on The Verge...rather accurate I must say 
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/7/20943377/chinese-hi-fi-audio-chifi-fiio-hifiman-tin-audio


----------



## Banbeucmas

alvinlim2010 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sharing an article on Chi-Fi on The Verge...rather accurate I must say
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/7/20943377/chinese-hi-fi-audio-chifi-fiio-hifiman-tin-audio


In all seriousness they sure did pick the right person to interview for this topic.


----------



## alvinlim2010

Banbeucmas said:


> In all seriousness they sure did pick the right person to interview for this topic.


Agree, at least facts are accurate and the rise of chi-fi is aptly mentioned. It is a good intro to those who are not aware of chi-fi to possibly get into it.


----------



## Cevisi

LotosHans said:


> Hey guys, i'm really out of the loop with chinese IEMs, but I just found the KZ ZS10 Pro for ~30€ at Gearbest. Do you think they're worth it or is there something better I could get for that money? Z-Reviews on YouTube loved them but I think his opinions are not that highly regarded here on this forum if I'm not mistaken.
> I alredy got the Tin T2 and love them, but I feel like it's time for something new, I think you know what that feels like hahaha


Hey hans what about a dac/amp like es100


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Might be getting a balanced-only DAC/AMP soon. 2.5 mm

If so, I'm gonna have to convert some IEMs to 2.5 mm.

In the Chi-Fi realm, which of the common ones benefit most from balanced output?

I have Tin Audio T2, KZ ZS-7 + ZS-10 Pro, TFZ King Pro, Semkarch CNT-1, Blon BL-03, among others.


----------



## chinmie

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Might be getting a balanced-only DAC/AMP soon. 2.5 mm
> 
> If so, I'm gonna have to convert some IEMs to 2.5 mm.
> 
> ...



Mostly more volume/gain. On some device there's also better stereo separation because of less crossfeed, but on a good device, the single ended channel would be optimized enough that there shouldn't be any difference to the balanced channel on separation matter.
For IEMs there shouldn't be any need for balanced regarding of volume.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Okay, well volume/gain isn't a problem for me, lol. I'm running my IEMs at 12% of PC volume output, about 43% of DAC output, so about 5-6% of what the DAC/PC combination can put out.

I was more interested in the possible gain in soundstage, stereo separation, detail, and smoother sound. But it may be negligible for IEMs? 

I guess if I had power-hungry headphones, it would be a different story. (I just have a Sony MDR-V6 and Thinksound ON2).


----------



## kukkurovaca

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I was more interested in the possible gain in soundstage, stereo separation, detail, and smoother sound. But it may be negligible for IEMs?



Speaking in very general terms, you may find a slight increase in separation leading to a bit of a tweak in the soundstage. The difference should be minor, unless you're comparing to a particularly bad implementation of single-ended. 

There may be other/more pronounced differences between a particular balanced out and a particular SE out, but those are probably down to the design rather than being inherent to balanced.


----------



## citral23

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Okay, well volume/gain isn't a problem for me, lol. I'm running my IEMs at 12% of PC volume output, about 43% of DAC output, so about 5-6% of what the DAC/PC combination can put out.
> 
> I was more interested in the possible gain in soundstage, stereo separation, detail, and smoother sound. But it may be negligible for IEMs?
> 
> I guess if I had power-hungry headphones, it would be a different story. (I just have a Sony MDR-V6 and Thinksound ON2).



Any change in character will be much more likely to come from the circuit and implementation of the output than just balanced/unbalanced per se. On my DSD pro there's no bass on the balanced output, maybe fake op275 used for opamps, while unbalanced output uses a lm4562na and sounds great. So, there's no simple answer, but generally balanced is used when more power is needed, as for 300/600 ohms full size cans, not much use for iems.


----------



## peter123

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Might be getting a balanced-only DAC/AMP soon. 2.5 mm
> 
> If so, I'm gonna have to convert some IEMs to 2.5 mm.
> 
> ...



Probably none (or all) as the IEM's only delivers the sound that the source output. The extra power that a balanced output delivers should be irrelevant for 99% of the IEM's in existence.

Balanced output may or may not deliver a better sq through compared to a single ended one, all depends on the implementation.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 8, 2019)

*NiceHCK DB3

Here soon, too.*

*


Spoiler: Here







*


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 9, 2019)

I recently discovered a Christmas tree in a Rio de Janeiro hotel in bright daylight at 34C. This signalled that it was time to think about the favourite earphones of 2019. I sent out a request to the 4 cooperating head-fiers, who enthusiastically supplied me with their faves.

*


Spoiler: HERE






*
What are your favourites of 2019? TRN V90? Blon BL-03? A KZ or CCA? T800? Just in time for Christmas. Smiley!


----------



## HungryPanda

My two favourites of the year are TRN V90 and BGVP Artmagic DH3


----------



## citral23

Artmagic DH3 :

*Middle frequency*

Knowles ED-26989 makes vocal more listenable and sweet

*High frequency*

Knowles RAF-33518 greatly increased the high frequency density and overclocking extension

I am sweetly overclocking now


----------



## genck

Do you need liquid nitrogen with that overclocking setup


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Nov 9, 2019)

My favorite of the year is Earstudio HE100.

For the life of me I have no idea how its not talked about.. Ultra fast dynamic bass with deep extension, Crystal clear low mids/mids, with natural timbre with a very detailed almost analytical treble that is free of any spikes. The earphone handles ultra complicated tracks with ease and the imaging is above avg. Stage is above avg in width, depth and height. Isolation is very good and the build is top notch. Phenomenal job by the people at Radsone.


----------



## FastAndClean

BadReligionPunk said:


> My favorite of the year is Earstudio HE100.
> 
> For the life of me I have no idea how its not talked about.. Ultra fast dynamic bass with deep extension, Crystal clear low mids/mids, with natural timbre with a very detailed almost analytical treble that is free of any spikes. The earphone handles ultra complicated tracks with ease and the imaging is above avg. Stage is above avg in width, depth and height. Isolation is very good and the build is top notch. Phenomenal job by the people at Earstudio.


they measure very nice, amazing driver matching too, shame that the cable is not removable


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Nov 9, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> they measure very nice, amazing driver matching too, shame that the cable is not removable


Im going to stay away from ultra hyperbolic statements but that cable...yea...very annoying thin cloth that twist and tangles up. A shame as its really the only flaw about the thing. Atleast its the only flaw about the phones that I can find. Even still. they sound so good and are so light and comfortable, its hard for me to even be mad at such a terrible design choice by Radsone.


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> shame that the cable is not removable



I don't always find that to be a bad thing.  fixed cables on smaller iems feel more secure to me.  Of course you would want that cable to be nice enough.


----------



## FastAndClean

BadReligionPunk said:


> Im going to stay away from ultra hyperbolic statements but that cable...yea...very annoying thin cloth that twist and tangles up. A shame as its really the only flaw about the thing. Atleast its the only flaw about the phones that I can find. Even still. they sound so good and are so light and comfortable, its hard for me to even be mad at such a terrible design choice by Earstudio.


i hope they can make the next model with removable cable, it sure looks like the driver is very capable


----------



## Tonymac136

Gear of the year? Well obviously the Blon BL03 is right up there. Enough has been written about it so I won't write any more. The CCA C12 is a great hybrid that doesn't suffer from the terrible timbre of the KZ ZS10. For me though, the winner is the Blon BL-01. For how little it costs it has no right to be on a par with the BL03 and the Tin T2, yet it really trades blows with both. However, it's only November and the Tin T4 is out soon and looks quite tempting...


----------



## TheVortex

Tonymac136 said:


> Gear of the year? Well obviously the Blon BL03 is right up there. Enough has been written about it so I won't write any more. The CCA C12 is a great hybrid that doesn't suffer from the terrible timbre of the KZ ZS10. For me though, the winner is the Blon BL-01. For how little it costs it has no right to be on a par with the BL03 and the Tin T2, yet it really trades blows with both. However, it's only November and the Tin T4 is out soon and looks quite tempting...



I agree about the Blon BL-03 and CCA C12. I want to try the BL-01 but can't find a seller. May I ask where you purchased yours from?


----------



## Tonymac136

LuckLZ on AliExpress. They don't have any in stock but there were rumours of some incoming for 11/11. I did find some on TaoBao I think but that's too complicated for me. I hope someone gets some in. Wouldn't mind a spare set. A few people have suggested the NiceHck EP10 might be the same but it's sadly not.


----------



## SoundChoice (Nov 9, 2019)

.


----------



## SoundChoice

LotosHans said:


> Hey guys, i'm really out of the loop with chinese IEMs, but I just found the KZ ZS10 Pro for ~30€ at Gearbest. Do you think they're worth it or is there something better I could get for that money? Z-Reviews on YouTube loved them but I think his opinions are not that highly regarded here on this forum if I'm not mistaken.
> I alredy got the Tin T2 and love them, but I feel like it's time for something new, I think you know what that feels like hahaha



They were a consensus favorite of 2019 until someone criticized the timbre then others did also and now it's a forgotten relic of days gone by. Still, my brain has no receptors for steely frequencies so I enjoy them very much, steel.


----------



## mbwilson111

Tonymac136 said:


> LuckLZ on AliExpress. They don't have any in stock but there were rumours of some incoming for 11/11. I did find some on TaoBao I think but that's too complicated for me. I hope someone gets some in. Wouldn't mind a spare set. A few people have suggested the NiceHck EP10 might be the same but it's sadly not.



Could you elaborate?  I have the EP10 and ,fitted with Sony MH755 tips , mine sounds excellent to me.  So you believe the Blon BL-01 is not the same?  Has someone directly compared them and/or opened them to look at the drivers ?


----------



## Tonymac136

I've got both. The EP10 has more bass and a more recessed midrange, as opposed to the BL01 which sounds similar to a Tin T2 but with better bass. Additionally the quoted sensitivity is different and seems to be backed up by back to back listening. The BL01 is a fair bit more sensitive to the point where even with a phone the volume doesn't need to be turned up very high.
Saying that, the EP10 is also very good for the money and doubtless some will prefer it's more fun presentation. It has a nicer cable and comes with a case
Point of note - my BL01 does have a LOT more hours of listening in it as it is my daily driver. The EP10 only has a couple of hours.


----------



## Slater (Nov 9, 2019)

My favorites of 2019:


*TinAudio T2*
This is the earphone that put TinAudio (TinHifi) on the map. If you can get a good fit with its fiddly shell design, this dynamic driver earphone is an incredible value. It is versatile, and can be worn up or down. Some find it a little light on sub bass, but covering the bass vent with a piece of 3M Micropore tape will provide a low end boost. TinAudio followed up the T2 with the T2 Pro and T3, but many feel the original T2 is the superior model of the 3.


*Blon BL-03*
The budget BL-03 has been riding a hype train for the last few months, but I feel the hype is well deserved. A carbon-nanotube dynamic earphone, it was tuned by the same person responsible for the impressive Tanchjim Oxygen. It can also be worn up or down, but the latter will require a 3rd party 2-pin cable with a straight end and no ear hooks.


*Audiosense T800*
This is in the mid-fi range ($300), so it may be out of some people’s budget. However, the price is worth every penny, and has been cited as an ‘end-game IEM’ by more than 1 individual (myself included). The T800 packs 8 Knowles BA drivers per side, a solid resin shell, user-replaceable Knowles tuning dampers, and a generous assortment of accessories. The T800’s secret is its vented BA woofer, which provides enough sub bass that will have you doing a double take wondering if the T800 secretly houses a dynamic driver.


*Toneking NineTail*
Don’t let its odd shell fool you. This is an excellent earphone. It’s ridiculously comfortable, and has front and rear tuning filters for a total of *9* possible tuning combinations. Just keep an eye on the filters though, as some have lost them by not screwing them on tight enough. If you’re looking for a step up from the typical >$50 budget earphones, the NineTail is it.


----------



## Slater (Nov 9, 2019)

I wanted to share this with you all, as it’s related to this thread topic.

I’m always on the lookout for good earphone cases.

We all know about the various hard shell EVA zippered cases (square, round, etc), the metal mint tins, the KZ waterproof Pelican-style cases, etc.

Well, I recently stumbled upon a GREAT earphone case. I was picking up my latest pair of prescription eyeglasses (including prescription sunglasses), and after I got home I was looking through my drawer of old prescription glasses. Well, over the years I’ve collected quite a few of the triangular eyeglass cases with the magnetic flap. I was going to throw them away, but instead it dawned on me that they would probably work as earphone cases.

And low and behold they work great for that purpose.




They’re generously-sized, and easily large enough to fit any earphone (including additional gear such as Bluetooth adapters like the ES100, DAC dongles, etc). You could even fit TWO earphones in each case, if you really wanted to.

They are felt-lined (and of course hard-shelled), providing plenty of protection for earphones. After all, if they can protect delicate eyeglasses, they can surely protect earphones right?

They *fold down totally flat* when not in use, which is extremely efficient for storing unused cases (as seen here by these 3 cases):



The cool thing about this is that you can slip the flat case into your pocket while you’re listening to your earphones! In other words, pull the case out of your glovebox or wherever, remove the earphones and put them on your ears, flatten the storage case, and slip it into your pocket. Then, when you’re ready to remove your earphones, take the case out of your pocket, unfold it, and put the earphones back into the case. Nice! I always disliked how bulky the zippered cases fit into my pants pocket while I was actually using my earphones.

And when they are opened up and in use actually storing earphones, they stack together very efficiently as well (unlike the round and square earphone cases, which are not that efficient when stacking numerous ones in a drawer). Here’s 4 cases, which takes up little room with no wasted space:



I asked my optometrist for a few spare cases, and she happily gave me a handful of them!

I also checked, and they are readily available on Aliexpress in many colors for roughly $2 each. That’s roughly comparable in price to a typical zippered hard EVA earphone case (which is much smaller).

I think I’m going to start switching over my regular zippered cases for the eyeglass cases, which will allow much better organization and better utilization of space for my earphone collection.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> My favorites of 2019:
> 
> 
> *TinAudio T2*
> ...



Wow other than the T2 which I didn't get due to my basshead tendencies, i have the others and i fully agree with your other impressions!

2019 has been a good year for CHIFi!



Slater said:


> I wanted to share this with you all, as it’s related to this thread topic.
> 
> I’m always on the lookout for good earphone cases.
> 
> ...



Nice idea!

I use KZ ASB resin hard cases to store my IEMs. On 11/11 they are going at 1 buck LOL.
I previously bought western branded hard cases for twenty times the price just to emblazon their logo, it's exactly the same internally. I'm not surpised if KZ does oem cases for the others.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> 2019 has been a good year for CHIFi!
> 
> Nice idea!
> 
> I use KZ ASB resin hard cases to store my IEMs. On 11/11 they are going at 1 buck LOL.



Thanks, I’m always on the lookout for good earphone cases 

And yes, 2019 has been an awesome year for ChiFi!!

As far as the cases, the biggest downside to the KZ resin hard cases is that they’re RIDICULOUSLY small, to the point where they’re almost useless.

Other than that, the 11.11 price on them is a good deal. I remember when they first came out there were a rip-off (like $5-$7 each by the time you paid shipping).

KZ really needs to make them twice the size, then they’d be perfect IMO.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I wanted to share this with you all, as it’s related to this thread topic.
> 
> I’m always on the lookout for good earphone cases.
> 
> ...



What earphones are those in the photo?


----------



## chinmie

My favorite in 2019:
1. MT100 (bar none)
2. BGVP DM6
2.Tin T2 Pro and Blon BL03


----------



## Slater (Nov 9, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> What earphones are those in the photo?



QKZ VK1 (with logo removed), Sony MH755 tips, and NiceHCK 8-core cable.




For the price ($9 w/coupon during 11.11), it’s a surprisingly good budget earphone. Bear in mind that was before gems like the MH755 and Blon BL03, but the VK1 is still a good >$10 choice (especially with a better cable).

Anyways, the VK1 has a coaxial dual dynamic driver with 1 Tesla magnet, and a comfortable shell (same as the TRN V10 shell). The crystal clear shell is also cool, showing the internals.

Pretty much everything QKZ sells is awful junk; the VK1 is one of the very few exceptions.

There’s more in depth impressions here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-680#post-14219361


----------



## Makahl

Slater said:


> As far as the cases, the biggest downside to the KZ resin hard cases is that they’re RIDICULOUSLY small, to the point where they’re almost useless.
> 
> Other than that, the 11.11 price on them is a good deal. I remember when they first came out there were a rip-off (like $5-$7 each by the time you paid shipping).
> 
> KZ really needs to make them twice the size, then they’d be perfect IMO.



I have got this one from Audiosense, probably the same that you get with T800: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33059316881.html
For $10 this case looks amazing, but probably not as good as your solution storage-wise, lol. Since I like to keep just 2-3 IEMs nowadays this case seems perfect.


----------



## Slater

Makahl said:


> I have got this one from Audiosense, probably the same that you get with T800: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33059316881.html
> For $10 this case looks amazing, but probably not as good as your solution storage-wise, lol. Since I like to keep just 2-3 IEMs nowadays this case seems perfect.



Agreed, I bought one of those Audiosense cases during the Anniversary sale a few months ago. $10 shipped for that case is a steal.

It’s built like a Sherman tank, and as plenty big enough for 2-3 earphones (or a pair of earphones and a cell phone/DAP/headphone amp, etc).


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Thanks, I’m always on the lookout for good earphone cases
> 
> And yes, 2019 has been an awesome year for ChiFi!!
> 
> ...



I think they have a more rectangular hard case that is larger for a bit more. Though agreed it is hard to beat the 10 buck audiosense hard case in size for the price (plus they claim it's waterproof too).


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> QKZ VK1 (with logo removed), Sony MH755 tips, and NiceHCK 8-core cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually have the VK1 but did not recognize yours.  Mine still has the logo, different tips and a different after market cable.... and it does sound good   Ours look so different from each other.   I wish I could use the MH755 tips on more of my earphones but I need most of them for the 755s.  I wish I could buy a big bag of mediums like we did with the Starlines.


----------



## Cevisi

The fiio case is also very good for 10 bucks bigger then the kz smaller then the audiosense


----------



## Slater (Nov 9, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I actually have the VK1 but did not recognize yours.  Mine still has the logo, different tips and a different after market cable.... and it does sound good   Ours look so different from each other.   I wish I could use the MH755 tips on more of my earphones but I need most of them for the 755s.  I wish I could buy a big bag of mediums like we did with the Starlines.



The VK1 isn't very popular - I think you're one of the few people that has one (other than me).

I like that red and blue cable; it's very smart looking 

I like how clean it looks without the logo. I can't remember if I removed my VK1 logo with a cotton swap dipped in denatured alcohol, or if I had to physically polish it off using this method:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1062#post-14296410


----------



## Viajero

chinmie said:


> My favorite in 2019:
> 1. MT100 (bar none)
> 2. BGVP DM6
> 2.Tin T2 Pro and Blon BL03



Could you describe the sound qualities of the MT100? I was curious about those but I couldn't find any reviews with a Google search.


----------



## 1clearhead

Viajero said:


> Could you describe the sound qualities of the MT100? I was curious about those but I couldn't find any reviews with a Google search.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1661#post-15066049


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tonymac136 said:


> Gear of the year? For me though, the winner is the Blon BL-01. For how little it costs it has no right to be on a par with the BL03 and the Tin T2, yet it really trades blows with both.


I was just listening to the Blon 01 and I think it's boring now. Her looks are the only thing holding her together.

I think it only trades blows with those iems if the person listening to it has hearing damage.


----------



## chinmie

Viajero said:


> Could you describe the sound qualities of the MT100? I was curious about those but I couldn't find any reviews with a Google search.





1clearhead said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1661#post-15066049



@1clearhead described it nicely that i don't think i need to add anything else 

the MT100 is the most neutral and pleasant sounding earphone on my collection. beware though, listening to it immediately after other IEMs would make it sound bass light. the fact is for me personally it has the most unique bass impact (and easily my most favorite) : fast like typical BAs, but with an added bloom like DDs, but still different, because the bloom is really fast. the open backed nature of it also make it sound like listening to room monitor speaker rather than an in ear monitor.


----------



## martiniCZ (Nov 10, 2019)

Makahl said:


> I have got this one from Audiosense, probably the same that you get with T800: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33059316881.html
> For $10 this case looks amazing, but probably not as good as your solution storage-wise, lol. Since I like to keep just 2-3 IEMs nowadays this case seems perfect.


I like this one, the samaller one has similar dimensions and looks good and safe, but who knows 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33023731698.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7b283c003THjPy&mp=1

This is nice too 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...3.0&pvid=f02866cd-ac95-49ae-95f3-075966472b52


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I was just listening to the Blon 01 and I think it's boring now. Her looks are the only thing holding her together.
> 
> I think it only trades blows with those iems if the person listening to it has hearing damage.



This is a perfect example of the trap that is “new toy bias”.

We get a new toy, and it’s exciting, and we become an unstoppable 1-man hype train:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1355#post-15252942
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1358#post-15259031
Then, the newness wears off after a while, it’s boring now, and the 1-man hype train crashes off the bridge:




 

We’ve all been victim of new toy bias at one time or another, so don’t feel too bad.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well since people are reporting QC issues with the Tape I guess I wont buy it then. Guess im gonna wait for the Fearless audio stellar.


----------



## TimeSnow

Just pulled the trigger on the Blon Cardinals. 

Now it's a race to see which gets here first, my 03s which I ordered two weeks ago, or the Cardinals. Lol.


----------



## logiatype

RikudouGoku said:


> Well since people are reporting QC issues with the Tape I guess I wont buy it then. Guess im gonna wait for the Fearless audio stellar.


Isn’t that 1DD? Doesn’t seem like a TAPE competitor.
Really liked the TAPE. Shame so many people have issues. Hopefully they’ll come back with something better.


----------



## RikudouGoku

logiatype said:


> Isn’t that 1DD? Doesn’t seem like a TAPE competitor.
> Really liked the TAPE. Shame so many people have issues. Hopefully they’ll come back with something better.


Well bggar was hyping them to be a kxxs killer which is my favorite iem right now (except the P1 when used with proper amping)


----------



## indecember

Will it be a better choice to pay a few bucks more for TFZ T2 Galaxy/TFZ My Love Edition over the TRN V90?
Thank you.


----------



## logiatype

RikudouGoku said:


> Well bggar was hyping them to be a kxxs killer which is my favorite iem right now (except the P1 when used with proper amping)


Which video? Was it in the 11/11 one?


----------



## yorosello

indecember said:


> Will it be a better choice to pay a few bucks more for TFZ T2 Galaxy/TFZ My Love Edition over the TRN V90?
> Thank you.


TFZ T2 Galaxy is more balanced and v90 that are more V shaped. So it depends on what you prefer


----------



## RikudouGoku

logiatype said:


> Which video? Was it in the 11/11 one?


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I was just listening to the Blon 01 and I think it's boring now. Her looks are the only thing holding her together.
> 
> I think it only trades blows with those iems if the person listening to it has hearing damage.



This seems to happen to you with every earphone that you once liked.  Maybe it is time to discover some new music.  Music is more important than the gear. 

Implying that someone who likes the Blon 01 has hearing damage is rather rude.  Do you read what you write?

Maybe you just were not in the right mood to listen at that time.


----------



## logiatype

RikudouGoku said:


>



Very interesting. Haven’t seen or heard anything about this lately


----------



## lgcubana

mbwilson111 said:


> ... Maybe you just were not in the right mood to listen at that time.


This happens to me all of the time. I'll pick out one set for the evening and end going through two or three, before I find an earphone that hits me just right.


----------



## RikudouGoku

is there any iem that is similar to the Tin hifi P1 but has more bass? Excluding the Shuoer Tape, since they have QC issues...


----------



## Slater (Nov 10, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> is there any iem that is similar to the Tin hifi P1 but has more bass? Excluding the Shuoer Tape, *since they have QC issues*...



I see comments like this with literally every release that comes down the pike. *Everything has a few QC issues here and there. It’s almost always the minority, not the majority.*

What if the Tapes you receive are perfectly fine, and you have absolutely no issues whatsoever? Or what if whatever alternative model XYZ you buy unluckily has loads of QC issues?

There’s individual Toyota Camrys, the most reliable car ever made, that turned out to be lemons as soon as they drove off the dealer lot. And there were Yugos, arguably the worst and more unreliable car ever made, that ran for years and years without a single problem.

You’ll *never* know the future. Don’t let fear of ‘what if’ run your life. You just have to go for it sometimes.

It’s *much* more important to buy from a seller that has a good history of addressing problems when and if they *do* arise, then always trying to avoid something that may never even happen.

I don’t lose sleep at night that I might die when an airplane crashes into my bedroom and kills me. It probably will never happen, so why worry about it? And in the unlucky even that an airplane does crash into my bedroom, I guess I’ll cross that bridge when I get there...


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I don’t lose sleep at night that I might die when an airplane crashes into my bedroom and kills me. It probably will never happen, so why worry about it? And in the unlucky even that an airplane does crash into my bedroom, I guess I’ll cross that bridge when I get there.



Thanks for that... says she who has problems sleeping due to random thoughts... lol

...at least we both have dogs on the other side of that bridge.... waiting...


----------



## 1clearhead

RikudouGoku said:


> is there any iem that is similar to the Tin hifi P1 but has more bass? Excluding the Shuoer Tape, since they have QC issues...


Have you tried the *LZ-A6mini* with their new low price? ...It definitely won't disappoint!


----------



## logiatype

Slater said:


> I see comments like this with literally every release that comes down the pike. *Everything* has a few QC issues here and there. It’s almost always the minority, not the majority.
> 
> What if the pair you receive are perfectly fine, and you have no issues whatsoever? Or what if whatever alternative model you buy unluckily has loads of QC issues?
> 
> ...



This is a very good point and in addition, people who don't have problems tend not to comment/complain.


----------



## jsmiller58

Slater said:


> I see comments like this with literally every release that comes down the pike. *Everything has a few QC issues here and there. It’s almost always the minority, not the majority.*
> 
> What if the Tapes you receive are perfectly fine, and you have absolutely no issues whatsoever? Or what if whatever alternative model XYZ you buy unluckily has loads of QC issues?
> 
> ...



“And there were Yugos, arguably the worst and more unreliable car ever made, that ran for years and years without a single problem.”. You had me until that...


----------



## 1clearhead

More than 2 hours past midnight in China and *11/11* is on!!!


----------



## Tonymac136

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish I could use the MH755 tips on more of my earphones but I need most of them for the 755s.  I wish I could buy a big bag of mediums like we did with the Starlines.



Um... I buy MH750 and 755 specifically to steal their tips.


----------



## mbwilson111

Tonymac136 said:


> Um... I buy MH750 and 755 specifically to steal their tips.



I only use the medium so 5 or 6 pound is a lot for one pair of tips.... besides.. then the 755  would be tipless.


----------



## Toastybob

martiniCZ said:


> I like this one, the samaller one has similar dimensions and looks good and safe, but who knows
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33023731698.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7b283c003THjPy&mp=1
> 
> This is nice too
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...3.0&pvid=f02866cd-ac95-49ae-95f3-075966472b52


I have the second one, and it's a perfect size to hold the Earstudio with an earphone. Just be aware that the foam is not attached to the case, so you need two pieces of double sided tape to keep it in place.


----------



## Tonymac136

mbwilson111 said:


> I only use the medium so 5 or 6 pound is a lot for one pair of tips.... besides.. then the 755  would be tipless.



£5 or 6 is only about the same as SpinFits or Spiral Dots though. Then I tend to throw a set of generics with the tipless 750 or 755 and give it away.


----------



## Viajero

1clearhead said:


> Have you tried the *LZ-A6mini* with their new low price? ...It definitely won't disappoint!


Ok, 1clearhead, I have a question for you. I know you don't have the regular A6, but how does the A6 Mini compare to the MT100, which you reviewed? I'm basically trying to decide between three options:
1. A6
2. MT100
3. A6 Mini + Nicehck NX7 Pro

With the funds I have for this 11/11 I can only pick one of those options. Or, at least, those are the ones I'm interested in and considering. Unless anyone has any other strong recommendations...


----------



## durwood

My take on the TRN V90 is live on the blog in my signature. It has a comparison graph to the KZ ZSX Terminator for the quantitative folks. I haven't had time to do a full comparison, but if you listen primarily to  EDM, the ZSX. For the better all arounder, the V90.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> I see comments like this with literally every release that comes down the pike. *Everything has a few QC issues here and there. It’s almost always the minority, not the majority.*
> 
> What if the Tapes you receive are perfectly fine, and you have absolutely no issues whatsoever? Or what if whatever alternative model XYZ you buy unluckily has loads of QC issues?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your wisdom


----------



## RikudouGoku

1clearhead said:


> Have you tried the *LZ-A6mini* with their new low price? ...It definitely won't disappoint!


No I havent, I asked someone about the A6 and they said that it has more treble than the T800 which for me is too much. Then other reviewers say that the mini is similar to the normal one so im guessing the treble is still there.


----------



## Tonymac136

Audiosense T300 Pro. What's it like, folks? I ask because I've just taken delivery of a Dunu I3CS bought for cheap on eBay, and I actually quite like it. Certainly it's a step above the cheap BA stuff I own, only it is deficient in the bass for my liking. I've got hybrid stuff, single DD and single BA. Maybe I should try a multi BA. To clarify, I like bass to have good extension but be fast and punchy rather than bloomy or slow. I can only afford one 11/11 purchase as like a tool I have spent all my funds on other stuff like the aforementioned Dunus, an ES100 etc etc etc.
Other possibles are the Tin T4 or the Tin P1, or maybe just holding on to my cash and getting a T800 in a month or so.


----------



## citral23

Slater said:


> I see comments like this with literally every release that comes down the pike. *Everything has a few QC issues here and there. It’s almost always the minority, not the majority.*
> 
> What if the Tapes you receive are perfectly fine, and you have absolutely no issues whatsoever? Or what if whatever alternative model XYZ you buy unluckily has loads of QC issues?
> 
> ...



Yeah yeah
Gonna give a pass to the tape too tho.

I mean there's enough stuff out there that has no QC issue (seen complaints about T2, toneking, nicehck mmcx stuff? I have not). We're literally submerged in chifi hell, no point taking risks if enough ppl report big issues, better be picky.

Good intention in your post but you're imo missing the point of this "game" which is to find the great (for each depending on preference) in an ocean of crap.


----------



## Slater (Nov 10, 2019)

citral23 said:


> Yeah yeah
> Gonna give a pass to the tape too tho.
> 
> I mean there's enough stuff out there that has no QC issue (seen complaints about T2, toneking, nicehck mmcx stuff? I have not). We're literally submerged in chifi hell, no point taking risks if enough ppl report big issues, better be picky.
> ...



Sorry, I didn’t miss the point.

More than 1 person had their T2 shells simply fall apart (and has to glue them back together). More than 1 person had their Toneking NineTail filters come loose (due to sloppy thread machining tolerances), and fall off only to be lost forever. I’ve personally had a defective NiceHCK cable that was not wired properly and a defective NiceHCK IEM that was wired out of phase.

My point was that NO company makes products that have ZERO defects. I’ve been in the manufacturing business for over 30 years, and that is reality. Unless you believe in unicorns and the tooth fairy.

NASA couldn’t even build a handful of space shuttles that were 100% defect free, and they spent $196 Billion dollars, millions of man hours, utilizing tens of thousands of professionals. A small Chinese company building $100 earphones by hand out of a glorified basement factory certainly can’t do it without making some defects too. I don’t care who it is - Shouer, KZ, NiceHCK, TFZ, HifiMan, TinAudio, Gloppy Drop Snoopy Noopers Audio - no one.


----------



## logiatype

citral23 said:


> Yeah yeah
> Gonna give a pass to the tape too tho.
> 
> I mean there's enough stuff out there that has no QC issue (seen complaints about T2, toneking, nicehck mmcx stuff? I have not). We're literally submerged in chifi hell, no point taking risks if enough ppl report big issues, better be picky.
> ...



Actually my TAPE had no issue. My T2 pro had the very mmcx issue we're talking about (I’ve heard of the same issues with the T2 and T3).


----------



## jant71

I have used 3 cables on my Tape and haven't had any issues. The Linsoul batch have the issue??  Mine was from a banned seller.

Hopefully just a bad batch as I don't like the stock cable so there should be changing. Good cable but not the one that should come with the Tape, IMO. Kind of cool and sterile sounding taking away from the personality the Tape drivers can have not too mention those who report shrill highs or peaks or whatever. Pushing the Tapes voice in the wrong direction.


----------



## zachmal

Slater said:


> I wanted to share this with you all, as it’s related to this thread topic.
> 
> I’m always on the lookout for good earphone cases.
> 
> ...



do you have a link or search terms for these ?

been looking for a suitable "storage device" for my IEMs for quite some time but haven't encountered anything practical yet,

yours seem to hit the spot

thanks in advance


----------



## jant71

These look like they would make a good earphone case...









A bit roomy at 7 inches. Just search sunglass or eyeglass case on Ali and you'll find some interesting stuff.


----------



## Slater

zachmal said:


> do you have a link or search terms for these ?
> 
> been looking for a suitable "storage device" for my IEMs for quite some time but haven't encountered anything practical yet,
> 
> ...



Triangle glasses case
Triangle sunglasses storage
Triangle folding glasses box


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


>





Spoiler


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yup. Hours away from approaching my wife and confessing to her that I accidently purchased 3-4 more IEMs and that I will try to do better next time. I will then remind her that I did just recently give away or sell 12 IEMS so we are still -8 or 9.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Anyone been wondiering how 20 USD IEMs sound like?  

I'd say not bad at all, at least this one in particular


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 10, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> This seems to happen to you with every earphone that you once liked.  Maybe it is time to discover some new music.  Music is more important than the gear.
> 
> Implying that someone who likes the Blon 01 has hearing damage is rather rude.  Do you read what you write?


I am not sure if you're aware but I only listened to KZ's before. I had 15 iems from them and never tried other brands. KZ is a suck brand when others like Audiosense and BQEYZ try so hard to give their customers what they want. Are you going to dislike me for not liking KZ iems anymore, forever?

BTW, I listen to all forms of music. But seem to gravitate toward indie and mainstream rock and hip hop because of the amount of music groups out there making music in those genres. I'm listening to Radiohead right now.

Why do you take my joke about the Blon 01 seriously? Did you help create the 01?
Why are you mad that someone dossn't like it as much as the KB100, T2, T100, T180, etc like in my signature?

The sad reality is the Blon 01 will never be in my signature.


----------



## chinmie

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I am not sure if you're aware but I only listened to KZ's before. I had 15 iems from them and never tried other brands. KZ is a suck brand when others like Audiosense and BQEYZ try so hard to give their customers what they want. Are you going to dislike me for not liking KZ iems anymore, forever?
> 
> BTW, I listen to all forms of music. But seem to gravitate toward indie and mainstream rock and hip hop because of the amount of music groups out there making music in those genres. I'm listening to Radiohead right now.
> 
> ...



It's this


LaughMoreDaily said:


> I think it only trades blows with those iems if the person listening to it has hearing damage.



Sentence that might be the problem. 

If you don't point out that it was a joke, to others who read it, it looks like that it was directed to @Tonymac136 (and also to others who happens to agree to his post) as a rude gesture.. because written sentences do lack of emotional direction

just because a certain earphones is not compatible to your preference, doesn't mean ypu need to bash it in public (and everyone else that happrns to like them).  
i haven't heard the Blon 01 yet, but more power to anyone that love it


----------



## SoundChoice

Daily chuckle: ACHIEVED!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 11, 2019)

chinmie said:


> It's this
> 
> 
> Sentence that might be the problem.
> ...


How can you miss the "wink" in my post? You even say I didn't mention in anyway that I might be joking or not, in your response.

I think you're taking things too seriously as far as i am concerned. I never said I dislike the 01. I actually like it. However, there is no need to tell anyone about it because they're just wasting money when there are better iems for just a little bit more cash (like in my sig).

I paid $13USD for my Blon 01 and if that's all someone can afford, I will tell them about them. But they'll dislike me if I don't tell them about amazing iems, first. If you disagree, that doesn't matter to me. My signature is an unpaid advertisement for amazing earphones.

I paid $33USD for my Tin Audio T2. Which one would I tell someone about? The T2!

* Let's try and get people to stop making so many earphones and just make amazing ones.


----------



## nxnje

My take on the KZ ZSX is online

https://audio-monkeys.com/in-ear/kz-zsx-en/

Reviews of the CCA C12 and V90 incoming.

I like each of these 3 little beasts


----------



## chinmie

LaughMoreDaily said:


> How can you miss the "wink" in my post? You even say I didn't mention in anyway that I might be joking or not, in your response.
> 
> I think you're taking things too seriously as far as i am concerned. I never said I dislike the 01. I actually like it. However, there is no need to tell anyone about it because they're just wasting money when there are better iems for just a little bit more cash (like in my sig).
> 
> ...



in most countries I've been in, if i walk up to a stranger and say "your face is ugly", or "your taste in sound is bad, you must have a hearing problem", and add a wink after that, they would still frown, scold me, call the police, or (in my country) get pummeled..
or maybe this is the way the world now? maybe i should get out more 

okay then, carry on, don't mind me


----------



## peter123

Viajero said:


> Ok, 1clearhead, I have a question for you. I know you don't have the regular A6, but how does the A6 Mini compare to the MT100, which you reviewed? I'm basically trying to decide between three options:
> 1. A6
> 2. MT100
> 3. A6 Mini + Nicehck NX7 Pro
> ...



I do have the A6 and MT100 and for me the MT100 is the best neutral IEM's that I own and the A6 is the best period. It really depends what you're looking for as the, no matter what filters you use, A6 isn't nearly as flat in its presentation as the MT100.

Unfortunately my A6 mini won't be with me before tomorrow the earliest.


----------



## antdroid

My Tin T4 Review is published: https://www.antdroid.net/2019/11/tin-hifi-t4-review.html

It comes out in several hours and if you were interested in a neutral-ish sound, this is a good choice in my opinion.


----------



## Viajero

peter123 said:


> I do have the A6 and MT100 and for me the MT100 is the best neutral IEM's that I own and the A6 is the best period. It really depends what you're looking for as the, no matter what filters you use, A6 isn't nearly as flat in its presentation as the MT100.
> 
> Unfortunately my A6 mini won't be with me before tomorrow the earliest.


Thank you, peter123. Your posts have really helped me figure out what to get, since you are knowledgeable and your preferences seem to be very similar to mine. I definitely can enjoy fairly neutral IEMs like the Tin HiFi T2, but for most of the music I listen to I prefer a little more of an energetic tuning. But at the same time I don't like when the bass is too elevated, especially when it's the mid bass and it muddies the mids.

Anyway, I went ahead and ordered the A6. It will be my only 11/11 purchase, aside from the Tin HiFi T4 I'm ordering tomorrow. Thanks again for your contributions to this community. I'll still be interested to hear how the A6 Mini stacks up once you get it and have some time to compare them.


----------



## DynamicEars

antdroid said:


> My Tin T4 Review is published: https://www.antdroid.net/2019/11/tin-hifi-t4-review.html
> 
> It comes out in several hours and if you were interested in a neutral-ish sound, this is a good choice in my opinion.



How about separation, details, soundstage and imaging vs BL-03 and KP/KXXS?


----------



## logiatype

antdroid said:


> My Tin T4 Review is published: https://www.antdroid.net/2019/11/tin-hifi-t4-review.html
> 
> It comes out in several hours and if you were interested in a neutral-ish sound, this is a good choice in my opinion.



How easy is it to drive?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well looks like around 500 usd got blon and taped away 

(blon B20 and shuoer tape if you didn't get it)


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> Well looks like around 500 usd got blon and taped away
> 
> (blon B20 and shuoer tape if you didn't get it)


you mean Shouty tape?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> you mean Shouty tape?


Well I hope I can handle it. But the B20 is gonna be a fun upgrade for me since I use the audio technica m50x now


----------



## Markolav (Nov 11, 2019)

Urbanfun is back! 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265604736.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.19ec2e0e1T5C4a






Brand that got me into chi-fi back in the day... I have high hopes for these, I was waiting for them to release more expensive model. $47 on Aliexpress at the moment.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Markolav said:


> Urbanfun is back!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265604736.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.19ec2e0e1T5C4a
> 
> ...


They look like the blon 03.


----------



## Markolav (Nov 11, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> They look like the blon 03.



Yeah, they look quite a bit like BL03 but they have different driver (beryllium vs carbon nanotube diaphgram of Blon) and different connector. Also the shell shape is little different and cable seems to be more high quality.

Shells side by side:









I already ordered one so I can possibly write a comparison after ive received them.


----------



## backdrifter

RikudouGoku said:


> They look like the blon 03.


Here's another with a strong resemblance to the BLON, but at quite a different price point. Apparently, despite its drawbacks, this form factor is appealing to some manufacturers.
https://www.astellnkern.com/eng/content/shop/subMain.asp?mcg=CG110030&mpos=1

(Sorry, not Asian, but I couldn't resist.)


----------



## Infoseeker (Nov 11, 2019)

When they say beryllium do they mean the diaphragm itself is beryllium or that it is a normal diaphragm fortified with a layer of beryllium.


----------



## yorosello

Ended up getting 0 IEM, only nicehck cables...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Markolav said:


> Urbanfun is back!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265604736.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.19ec2e0e1T5C4a
> 
> ...



Interesting. Same as EP10 and it also has a beryllium driver. Total basshead iem, with clean mids and sparkly highs.


----------



## DynamicEars

Well I said I have nothing to buy on 11.11 but it always end this way like last year.
**** Pro and NX7 Pro are riding the hype train to my home.
Cant help, initially I want to wait for timbre review but at $22 or at the price of original **** nobody could resist.


----------



## Markolav (Nov 11, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Interesting. Same as EP10 and it also has a beryllium driver. Total basshead iem, with clean mids and sparkly highs.



They look quite different overall. I didnt find any information about EP10 having an beryllium driver.


----------



## mbwilson111

Infoseeker said:


> When they say beryllium do they mean the diaphragm itself is beryllium or that it is a normal diaphragm fortified with a layer of beryllium.



Usually, like with graphene, it is just a spray coating.  

UrbanFun had a beryllium version of the UrbanFun HiFi.  The original UrbanFun HiFi was a hybrid.  Personally it was too bright for me and I later ordered the Beryllium single driver version and I preferred that.  

Back in the day (this was my first aliexpress purchase) everyone was saying make sure you choose the hybrid version but I am not sure anyone had actually tried the single dynamic at that time.  

Who knows, maybe I am the only one who has it.    Probably the same driver as what they have put in this new one... if it IS new...  I am actually tempted to give it a try as I do like the form factor.  For me shallow fit is the key ..using Symbio Peels in my Blon 03.


----------



## Markolav (Nov 11, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Usually, like with graphene, it is just a spray coating.
> 
> UrbanFun had a beryllium version of the UrbanFun HiFi.  The original UrbanFun HiFi was a hybrid.  Personally it was too bright for me and I later ordered the Beryllium single driver version and I preferred that.
> 
> ...



I own both Urbanfuns. I havent heard the beryllium version in a long time (loaned them to a buddy of mine) but I do remember them having warmer/darker signature in comparison to hybrid. Hybrid is indeed sometimes too bright especially with silicones but bigger foam tips makes it more tolerable. I like both, despite their age they are still imo hard to beat for the money and I prefer them over many more recent models.

Of course its possible that this new model is just a rebrand of some never heard IEM, who knows. I have seen some Urbanfun-rebranded products in the past but ISS014 looks original enough to me.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> Well I said I have nothing to buy on 11.11 but it always end this way like last year.
> **** Pro and NX7 Pro are riding the hype train to my home.
> Cant help, initially I want to wait for timbre review but at $22 or at the price of original **** nobody could resist.


is there a hype train with the **** Pro? havent noticed it


----------



## mbwilson111

RikudouGoku said:


> is there a hype train with the **** Pro? havent noticed it



I don't think anyone even has them yet, do they?  I was never interested in the regular **** and have never even listened to the pair my husband owns.   Not interested in the Pro either.   I have enough to listen to... or, I should say, listen *with*.  I listen *to* music.


----------



## rayliam80

Markolav said:


> Yeah, they look quite a bit like BL03 but they have different driver (beryllium vs carbon nanotube diaphgram of Blon) and different connector. Also the shell shape is little different and cable seems to be more high quality.
> 
> Shells side by side:
> 
> ...



More like the Tin Audio P1 if I may say so but the Blon comparison is also apt.


----------



## RikudouGoku

the only review of the **** Pro, but its in russian (i think) anyone able to translate the summary?


----------



## pr0b3r

Another BGVP product came around and again, I would like to share my thoughts about its sound and overall build.

BGVP DX5

PROS:
- Excellent build quality
- Warm and smooth midrange
- No hint of sibilance
- Above average soundstage quality
- Non-fatiguing sound
- MMCX

CONS:
- Lacks in bass quantity, not for bassheads
- Easily slips out of my ear conchae due to the small driver diameter
- No L/R indicator on the earbuds themselves

Source used: AUNE M1s

Build
Shells are made of metal with good design in mind. It's not your generic kind of shell design. I think this can take a beating and would still work. The 8-core stock cable included is also well made from the MMCX connectors down to the L-plug, which are also both made of metal by the way.

Fit
This pair didn't sit well in my ears due to the small diameter of the drivers and probably the shape of the shells. There are rubber fins included in the package aside from the 6 pairs of extra foams (including donut ones), but they often don't do justice to an earbuds' sound, IMO. I didn't bother using them this time. I prefer using earbuds worn down all the time. For the foams, I used the included full ones.

Sound
Bass - I would consider this pair as bass light. Though the low end isn't totally anemic, they just lack in quantity than what I would have preferred. Subbass is very subtle but is still felt. Midbass has a bit more emphasis here having good punch when needed. I enjoyed using them for genres such as Alternative Rock, Jazz, and vocal centric tracks.
Mids - This area is where I liked them the most. Lower mids has good warmth and is smooth overall. No sibilance at all. Guitars, saxophones, and trumpets are easily heard loud and clear. Though I feel like clarity would benefit more by using donut foams instead of full ones.
Treble - Upper mids to treble is smooth and quite laid back. It is not entirely veiled throughout and sparkle is still audible enough with decent texture, though I feel like there's an early roll off here.
Soundstage - Overall sound feels centered except for the slight emphasis on the upper bass and lower mids. Stage width is actually good, which contributes to the better texture of its bass and treble. Even though they're ever so slightly more pushed back than the mids, good layering and 3D imaging saved their asses so they're not totally left behind in quality.

Conclusion
If you're not a basshead and is in for long listening sessions with tracks that are focused on vocals, the DX5 is a good option for you. Earbuds with this kind of build quality at this price range is not so common. You'll often find the likes of this at above $100. If not for the fit issue (which differs among all of us), this pair would have been a great addition to my earbuds collection. I'm sure some other people will have better experience than I had.

SPECS
Model: BGVP DX5
Drive unit: 14.2mm DLC Dynamic
Impedance: 30ohm
Sensitivity: ≥111dB SPL/mW
Frequency response: 10Hz-45kHz
Distortion rate: 0.5% @ 1kHz
Channel balanced: ≤1dB
Rated power: 8mW


----------



## baskingshark

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000355118492.html

Ther usual mystery bags are on sale, but this time there are 3 options, anyone who has not bought any 11/11 stuff want to try or guess what's inside?

Option A: MMCX Apt Bluetooth cable
Option B: 1 DD + 2 BA IEM
Option C: 3 driver IEM


----------



## Slater

Markolav said:


> Urbanfun is back!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265604736.html
> 
> ...



I wonder if it’s the exact same beryllium dynamic driver that was in their original urbanfun earphone (but now in a fancy shell)?


----------



## RevPizzaguy

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000355118492.html
> 
> Ther usual mystery bags are on sale, but this time there are 3 options, anyone who has not bought any 11/11 stuff want to try or guess what's inside?
> 
> ...



Option B, maybe a Nicehck P3? 

From their info, seems like Option B and C, you get the MMCX Aptx cable + the IEM.


----------



## Dcell7

RevPizzaguy said:


> Option B, maybe a Nicehck P3?
> 
> From their info, seems like Option B and C, you get the MMCX Aptx cable + the IEM.



I was thinking P3 too. 3rd option could be N3 ? There are more sellers with lucky bags. Seems like more and more audio stores on Aliexpress are doing this. This time i will be holding off as it is old stuff.

Other sellers are for example are throwing in random stuff in a $25 lucky bag with stuff worth $60. Banned seller has KBear earbud lucky bag.


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 11, 2019)

i saw a graph of the new **** Pro, it has huge 10khz peak, very sharp and large peak
the graph is like roller coaster, very similar looking to the synthetic sounding NX7
10db depressions and peaks, the 10khz peak is like 20db my god


----------



## antdroid

logiatype said:


> How easy is it to drive?


A little more than some other iems i own but still easy to drive on a phone.
Galaxy S10 needs only 40-50% to get loud.


----------



## peter123

Slater said:


> The VK1 isn't very popular - I think you're one of the few people that has one (other than me).
> 
> I like that red and blue cable; it's very smart looking
> 
> ...



I've got the VK1 as well and I did also enjoyed it. Used it paired with a BT cable for quite a while but haven't used them for some time now.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Markolav said:


> They look quite different overall. I didnt find any information about EP10 having an beryllium driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...foggy memory. Maybe it's Mylar. Great driver though.  

Interested in the urban fun though.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FastAndClean said:


> i saw a graph of the new **** Pro, it has huge 10khz peak, very sharp and large peak
> the graph is like roller coaster, very similar looking to the synthetic sounding NX7
> 10db depressions and peaks, the 10khz peak is like 20db my god



I'll get my **** Pro this week or early next week. They've arrived in my country now it's customs clearance and India Post's delivery which should take around a week or so. I'm hoping it won't be much different than it's predecessor but let's see what an extra BA with junky look can conjure up this time


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 11, 2019)

Viajero said:


> Ok, 1clearhead, I have a question for you. I know you don't have the regular A6, but how does the A6 Mini compare to the MT100, which you reviewed? I'm basically trying to decide between three options:
> 1. A6
> 2. MT100
> 3. A6 Mini + Nicehck NX7 Pro
> ...


The MT100 is probably the best neutral sounding IEM I've heard with a very broad soundstage....I highly recommend it! But, vented back has slight sound leak if you're critical of noise reduction. The A6mini has an openness and airiness, which I personally consider as one of the best I've heard with soaring top end micro-details. They both carry excellent bass punch, and are both excellent choices, though they have different strengths as stated above.


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 11, 2019)

peter123 said:


> I do have the A6 and MT100 and for me the MT100 is the best neutral IEM's that I own and the A6 is the best period. It really depends what you're looking for as the, no matter what filters you use, A6 isn't nearly as flat in its presentation as the MT100.
> 
> Unfortunately my A6 mini won't be with me before tomorrow the earliest.


+1 Agree totally with the MT100 tuning and the eerily similarities of your A6 impressions while listening to my A6mini's. I'm sure the mini's are "like father, like son".
Sad part was, I wasn't able to purchase the A6 on 11/11 sales....currently out of my budget! ...I miss my father!


----------



## Viajero

Dani157 said:


> I'll get my **** Pro this week or early next week. They've arrived in my country now it's customs clearance and India Post's delivery which should take around a week or so. I'm hoping it won't be much different than it's predecessor but let's see what an extra BA with junky look can conjure up this time


Yeah, my **** Pro has arrived in my country, the US, so that means I should be getting it in 4 to 5 days, based on previous experience.

It will definitely be interesting to hear what  changes they've made to the sound, even though I already love the sound of the regular model. Additional BA driver could give it a little more detail and separation if utilized well. And of course this new configuration gives them the opportunity to re-tune it. Any improvements to the technical performance or naturalness of timbre would be nice. I guess we'll find out in a few days.

Do you really think the look of it is bad though? I think it's an improvement over the original. I ordered the blue one and I like the look of it. I also like the fact that both the **** and **** Pro are worn cable down. I tend to use these as my daily beaters and I find the ****'s design is comfortable and easy to put into and take out of my ears many times a day.


----------



## FastAndClean

here is the graph of the **** Pro, the scale is 10db per line


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> How can you miss the "wink" in my post? You even say I didn't mention in anyway that I might be joking or not, in your response.
> 
> I think you're taking things too seriously as far as i am concerned. I never said I dislike the 01. I actually like it. However, there is no need to tell anyone about it because they're just wasting money when there are better iems for just a little bit more cash (like in my sig).
> 
> ...



Actually, there is a valid point with regards to hearing damage. I do suffer tinnitus as I have posted on this forum. However I can still judge timbre, soundstage and the quality of an IEM as I hear it. 

The four standout IEMs for me in my signature are the Blon 01, 03, the Tin T2 and the CCA C12. Every one of these has their good points and bad points. For me, the easy to drive from a poor source nature, the neutral (for ChiFi) tonality, and the pinpoint accuracy of the (admittedly small) soundstage of the 01 makes it equally worthy of consideration to the fiddly to fit and lacking in detail 03 and the Tin T2's slightly too light bass and slightly dry, sibilant treble, especially when one considers that to drive either of the latter 2 properly one needs some kind of amplification. 

With the right track and the right source, c12, T2 and BL03 CAN all sound better than BL01. For me the beauty of the 01 is how good it sounds with everything, whatever the source. The fact it is less than half the price of the other three makes it a bargain.

That's not to say it's perfect. The bass can get a bit muddled and the soundstage is smaller than I would like. It's also maybe a bit TOO neutrally tuned for some. Certainly next to some of KZ's efforts it might sound boring. But after 3 hours when the KZ sounds like some form of audio torture the BL01 is just there, being invisible, letting you enjoy the music.


----------



## jibberish

I'll add myself to the list of those who enjoys the MT100. Probably one of my favorite IEM purchases, because it's so very different than all of my other sets, and also because I got a great deal on a used pair. The stage is easily the most "holographic" of all my IEMs, almost feels closer to earbuds than most of my other IEMs in that regard.


----------



## lgcubana (Nov 11, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000355118492.html
> 
> Ther usual mystery bags are on sale, but this time there are 3 options, anyone who has not bought any 11/11 stuff want to try or guess what's inside?
> 
> ...



option A: HB1
option B: NICEHCK P3
option C: NICEHCK N3 , ear head


----------



## harry501501 (Nov 11, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> i saw a graph of the new **** Pro, it has huge 10khz peak, very sharp and large peak
> the graph is like roller coaster, very similar looking to the synthetic sounding NX7
> 10db depressions and peaks, the 10khz peak is like 20db my god



Must admit, i don't take much from graphs. Not having a go at anyone that does tho if it helps them choose sets and makes discussions more fun or helpful


----------



## harry501501

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't think anyone even has them yet, do they?  I was never interested in the regular **** and have never even listened to the pair my husband owns.   Not interested in the Pro either.   I have enough to listen to... or, I should say, listen *with*.  I listen *to* music.



That's a shame as i think it's a set you'd like. Get the right tip (maybe even cable) and it's got quite a large, warm, weighted sound. You should defo try HPs set if u get the chance.


----------



## Mybutthurts (Nov 11, 2019)

jant71 said:


> These look like they would make a good earphone case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have an exact search criteria or store for this case. Been looking all day and it's not come up.

Reason I ask, I want to double check the exact measurements indicated on the first image. It maybe suitable as a case for my Fiio M11 and iem.

Many thanks.


----------



## jant71

Mybutthurts said:


> Do you have an exact search criteria or store for this case. Been looking all day and it's not come up.
> 
> Reason I ask, I want to double check the exact measurements indicated on the first image. It maybe suitable as a case for my Fiio M11 and iem.
> 
> Many thanks.



Saw them on seller Woman Wardrobe Store for $2.66

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/327...7.0&pvid=b79b0af4-0e23-4bf5-9c11-f848403fcb23


----------



## Mybutthurts

@jant71 

Thanks.

Just found the listing my self...
Unfortunately, the dimensions listed don't match those on your first image.

Bummer. 

Thanks again.


----------



## dharmasteve

Have avoided the Ali 11/11 like the plague. A bit like a boy in a sweet shop...I'll make myself sick.  Thought I avoided it but Linsoul got me (bastards) with the Sem SKC-CNT1 for $39.99. I've just constantly been using the Blon 03 because it's so unveiled and rhythmic.  What have I let myself in for with the Semkarch?  How do they compare with the Blon 03 and the TFZ No 3? I know very little about them.


----------



## jant71

@Mybutthurts  Yep, saw on another site: Size: Approx 15.5*5.4*4cm / 6.1*2.1*1.6 inch

The first site was Mymarch boutique store and they say theirs is 18cm long but I didn't post that one since the listing is a placeholder or whatever at $500.


----------



## Tonymac136

dharmasteve said:


> Have avoided the Ali 11/11 like the plague. A bit like a boy in a sweet shop...I'll make myself sick.  Thought I avoided it but Linsoul got me (bastards) with the Sem SKC-CNT1 for $39.99. I've just constantly been using the Blon 03 because it's so unveiled and rhythmic.  What have I let myself in for with the Semkarch?  How do they compare with the Blon 03 and the TFZ No 3? I know very little about them.



Don't have the No 3 to compare. I personally prefer the Blon but others the Semkarch. To me the Semkarch is a bit heavy in the bass but my big issue is trying to get a decent fit. I think the Semkarch is technically better than the 03 but not so cohesive and musical.
I don't think you'll be disappointed with it. Mine sounds good. It's probably my 5th favourite of all my IEMs, definitely top tier. If only I found it a tad more comfortable...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Mids are cleaner on the blon,  and timbre is more natural.  Instruments sound good here.  Bass has tendency to get wobbly but is mostly OK.  Not as forward and slower then CNT. 

CNT has more bass quantity and it's really quality bass too.   Treble is polite and smooth.  Stage is pretty deep with a little height and good width. Electronics and bass heavy genres reign supreme here.  

Both are good and serve different purposes.


----------



## Mybutthurts

jant71 said:


> @Mybutthurts  Yep, saw on another site: Size: Approx 15.5*5.4*4cm / 6.1*2.1*1.6 inch
> 
> The first site was Mymarch boutique store and they say theirs is 18cm long but I didn't post that one since the listing is a placeholder or whatever at $500.



That's more than my M11 cost... Jesus

Thanks again.


----------



## baskingshark

dharmasteve said:


> Have avoided the Ali 11/11 like the plague. A bit like a boy in a sweet shop...I'll make myself sick.  Thought I avoided it but Linsoul got me (bastards) with the Sem SKC-CNT1 for $39.99. I've just constantly been using the Blon 03 because it's so unveiled and rhythmic.  What have I let myself in for with the Semkarch?  How do they compare with the Blon 03 and the TFZ No 3? I know very little about them.




*1) Isolation*
TFZ No.3 > Semkarch SKC CNT1 > BLON BL-03

*2) Timbre + Tonality + Note weight*
BLON BL-03 > Semkarch SKC CNT1 > TFZ No.3

*3) Comfort/fit*
All equally good fitting/comfortable IMHO (with aftermarket tips/cables for some of them). None causes any irritation or discomfort with long usage.

*4) Clarity/instrument separation/details*
TFZ No.3 > Semkarch SKC CNT1 > BLON BL-03

*5) Soundstage width*
BLON BL-03 > TFZ No.3 = Semkarch SKC CNT1

*6) Bass (quantity)*
TFZ No.3 > Semkarch SKC CNT1 (black filter) > BLON BL-03

*7) Sound signature*
TFZ No. 3 - U shaped, most basshead of these single DD IEMs, with great subbass extension and quantity. Has elevated 2 - 3 kHz and 8 kHz frequencies, but has treble roll off at higher treble frequencies. Lower mids are recessed compared to higher mids.

Semkarch SKC CNT1 - V shaped, recessed mids. Has 2 tuning filter options, one for bassier sound, one for less bassier/more neutralish tuning. Lower mids more forward than higher mids. Also has higher treble roll off but better control of dynamic range than TFZ No. 3 with no obvious peaks/troughs. Non fatiguing. Subbass extension and quantity less than TFZ No. 3 with bass filters on.

BLON BL-03 - L shaped, harmanish


I personally would class the Semkarch SKC CNT1 as a slightly less refined TFZ No. 3. TFZ No. 3 is really just a marginal upgrade over the Semkarch.
Those 2 would do well with EDM/electronic music with more complex instrumentation/multiple riffs going on.
BLON BL-03 would fare better with lesser instrumentation and acoustic instruments and slower genres.


----------



## dharmasteve

baskingshark said:


> *1) Isolation*
> TFZ No.3 > Semkarch SKC CNT1 > BLON BL-03
> 
> *2) Timbre + Tonality + Note weight*
> ...



Thanks for that. I'm glad I ordered them at the fair price. I tried hard to avoid 11/11 but Linsoul got me. This hobby of ours is a branch of OCD I'm sure.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 11, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> Thanks for that. I'm glad I ordered them at the fair price. I tried hard to avoid 11/11 but Linsoul got me. This hobby of ours is a branch of OCD I'm sure.



Yeah that linsoul price and the previous firesale pricing of the Semkarch on AE is a great deal.
It was originally retailing at $95 USD, and at that price, there's better options out there like the No. 3.

Semkarch though, has no obvious harsh peaks unlike the No. 3, so it is more non fatiguing for long usage. Plus it has tuning filters, and I read somewhere that the LZ A6 filters can fit it too.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Viajero said:


> Yeah, my **** Pro has arrived in my country, the US, so that means I should be getting it in 4 to 5 days, based on previous experience.
> 
> It will definitely be interesting to hear what  changes they've made to the sound, even though I already love the sound of the regular model. Additional BA driver could give it a little more detail and separation if utilized well. And of course this new configuration gives them the opportunity to re-tune it. Any improvements to the technical performance or naturalness of timbre would be nice. I guess we'll find out in a few days.
> 
> Do you really think the look of it is bad though? I think it's an improvement over the original. I ordered the blue one and I like the look of it. I also like the fact that both the **** and **** Pro are worn cable down. I tend to use these as my daily beaters and I find the ****'s design is comfortable and easy to put into and take out of my ears many times a day.



It doesn't look bad just very dull IMO. But newer pictures on other stores suggests it has glossy finish so I might be wrong as well. Timbre is something that I want them to improve but I don't expect them to. The extra BA will turn this into a details monster, that's what my hunch is.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FastAndClean said:


> here is the graph of the **** Pro, the scale is 10db per line



This looks very bright! Interesting. From where did you get this graph?


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> is there a hype train with the **** Pro? havent noticed it



not yet but I foresee they are coming though



FastAndClean said:


> i saw a graph of the new **** Pro, it has huge 10khz peak, very sharp and large peak
> the graph is like roller coaster, very similar looking to the synthetic sounding NX7
> 10db depressions and peaks, the 10khz peak is like 20db my god



bass will be better than previous one with more sub bass than mid bass, no mid bass bleed, actually a sharp peak only in very little certain frequency is just to boost up a little while not complicated rather than smooth boost but affecting large scale area that will be sounded crowded or busy, but yeah im skeptical about that 10khz, first because of the overboost quantity, second is for boosting 10khz instead of 8khz which can affect the timbre and sounded tizzy. Well, my money is already become that thing, so just let wait and see later.




FastAndClean said:


> here is the graph of the **** Pro, the scale is 10db per line



thanks for the graph


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

dharmasteve said:


> Have avoided the Ali 11/11 like the plague. Thought I avoided it but Linsoul got me (bastards) with the Sem SKC-CNT1 for $39.99. What have I let myself in for with the Semkarch?


Disappointment. It needs new ear tips and cable. I still don't know which ones work well with it. The stock eartips pop off like fake nipples on fake boobs. 

These headphones aren't worthy of travel in its stock form.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 12, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> The four standout IEMs for me in my signature are the Blon 01, 03, the Tin T2 and the CCA C12. Every one of these has their good points and bad points. For me, the easy to drive from a poor source nature, the neutral (for ChiFi) tonality, and the pinpoint accuracy of the (admittedly small) soundstage of the 01 makes it equally worthy of consideration to the fiddly to fit and lacking in detail 03 and the Tin T2's slightly too light bass and slightly dry, sibilant treble, especially when one considers that to drive either of the latter 2 properly one needs some kind of amplification.
> 
> With the right track and the right source, c12, T2 and BL03 CAN all sound better than BL01. For me the beauty of the 01 is how good it sounds with everything, whatever the source. The fact it is less than half the price of the other three makes it a bargain.
> 
> That's not to say it's perfect. The bass can get a bit muddled and the soundstage is smaller than I would like. It's also maybe a bit TOO neutrally tuned for some. Certainly next to some of KZ's efforts it might sound boring. But after 3 hours when the KZ sounds like some form of audio torture the BL01 is just there, being invisible, letting you enjoy the music.


Good post but I don't have a lot to say in response. 

I think the Blon 01 is probably discontinued. With that being said I'll try it again, but since I love the T2 I may never listen to it again.

I have no real problems with  most iems and neither should anyone else if they can swap a new iem everyday.

What I was saying though as you may find it still listenable despite having much better iems I still don't. I don't see the point of listening to something that will never sound as good as the T2, etc. What's the point of that?

The Blon 01 is worth owning because of its looks. It's worth dangling from a  rearview mirror on a vehicle to give that vehicle a super sexy look.

The Blon 01 in my mind is better than the Semkarch CNT-1 in its stock form even if the latter has better sound quality. The cable and eartips suck on the latter... The 01 may even have better sound quality than the CNT-1 except with electronic music.

With that being said, our conversation is slightly pointless. I think people should do whatever they want with their iems. Want to listen to bad iem and leave better sounding ones in a drawer? Go for it!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

chinmie said:


> in most countries I've been in, if i walk up to a stranger and say "your face is ugly", or "your taste in sound is bad, you must have a hearing problem", and add a wink after that, they would still frown, scold me, call the police, or (in my country) get pummeled..
> or maybe this is the way the world now? maybe i should get out more
> 
> okay then, carry on, don't mind me


People shouldn't take the internet too seriously. With all the fake news and the ability to control what people think by controlling the information they see, people need to take the internet with a grain of salt. It's no different than watching a tv show.


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> People shouldn't take the internet too seriously. With all the fake news and the ability to control what people think by controlling the information they see, people need to take the internet with a grain of salt. It's no different than watching a tv show.



"Don't believe everything you read on the internet" - Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## piji

Trying to decide what to do with this Linsoul credit from buying the T4...

Shower tape looks like intriguing tech but sounds like it has QC issues or something. Other than that I dunno, TFZ No 3, CCA C16, KZ ZSX, Guideray GR-i at a quick glance look like they might compliment the T4. Hard to ignore the big 60% off sign on the Semkarch but I'm pretty iffy about them. Nice price though.

Guess I could just hold onto the credit for now but where's the fun in that?


----------



## dharmasteve

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Disappointment. It needs new ear tips and cable. I still don't know which ones work well with it. The stock eartips pop off like fake nipples on fake boobs.
> 
> These headphones aren't worthy of travel in its stock form.



I'm a bit worried to put a fake nipple in my ear.  They come in different sizes and I don't want em to keep falling out. Silly  that Linsoul are selling fake nipples. I thought their nipples were genuine.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

dharmasteve said:


> I'm a bit worried to put a fake nipple in my ear.  They come in different sizes and I don't want em to keep falling out. Silly  that Linsoul are selling fake nipples. I thought their nipples were genuine.


There is no lip on the CNT1 to keep the eartips from coming off. The stock eartips are like newborn babies that just slide off.


----------



## yorosello

piji said:


> Trying to decide what to do with this Linsoul credit from buying the T4...
> 
> Shower tape looks like intriguing tech but sounds like it has QC issues or something. Other than that I dunno, TFZ No 3, CCA C16, KZ ZSX, Guideray GR-i at a quick glance look like they might compliment the T4. Hard to ignore the big 60% off sign on the Semkarch but I'm pretty iffy about them. Nice price though.
> 
> Guess I could just hold onto the credit for now but where's the fun in that?


60% off the no.3? That's a legit deal


----------



## piji

yorosello said:


> 60% off the no.3? That's a legit deal


Nah 6% off on the No.3. Most stuff is between 10% and 20% discount over there. Semkarch is just an outlier for some reason.


----------



## yorosello

piji said:


> Nah 6% off on the No.3. Most stuff is between 10% and 20% discount over there. Semkarch is just an outlier for some reason.


Thought it was 60%. 6% feels like nothing


----------



## dharmasteve

LaughMoreDaily said:


> There is no lip on the CNT1 to keep the eartips from coming off. The stock eartips are like newborn babies that just slide off.


How do you wear newborn babies in you ears? Are you Midwife?


----------



## piji

yorosello said:


> Thought it was 60%. 6% feels like nothing


Lol yeah. Only looking at it because of the $20 credit.


----------



## Infoseeker (Nov 29, 2019)

Faael Hibiscus arrived! "Transparent" color. O.o;

Sharing same driver diaphragm technology as Blon-03 and Tin HiFi T4.  *Edit: Sorry bad writing, not the same driver itself. *

Blon-03 subtle v-like signature, with enjoyable bass and details. More Soundstage than Blon-03. Blon-03 has a longer decay much better for brass. Hibiscus is faster for genres that Blon-03 can't handle. 

Only con, Voices may be shouty, or I am just sensitive to that. Need others to second this.



                  


I would say the Faaeal Company's graph is pretty accurate and not romanticizing it.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

LaughMoreDaily said:


> There is no lip on the CNT1 to keep the eartips from coming off. The stock eartips are like newborn babies that just slide off.


Huh? This is just bad information here. Do you work for the White House? Both nozzles for the CNT have lips on them and the included tips are Sony tips which are considered top of the food chain by most everyone in the industry. Very good tips and very comfortable. I use Spiral Dots which are super squishy and don't have a problem with them falling off. Maybe the tips you are using are to big and don't fit correctly?


----------



## Adide (Nov 12, 2019)

At the self imposed utmost limit of single audio expenses I jumped on these as too good to pass price, I hope they will honor the deal:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32989695241.html


----------



## TimeSnow

Adide said:


> At the self imposed utmost limit of single audio expenses I jumped on these as too good to pass price, I hope they will honor the deal:
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32989695241.html


Whoa!


----------



## citral23

BadReligionPunk said:


> Huh? This is just bad information here. Do you work for the White House? Both nozzles for the CNT have lips on them and the included tips are Sony tips which are considered top of the food chain by most everyone in the industry. Very good tips and very comfortable. I use Spiral Dots which are super squishy and don't have a problem with them falling off. Maybe the tips you are using are to big and don't fit correctly?



This guy is constantly talking nonsense, backpedaling, dodging questions, it's amazing. 

He either has issues or is a really good troll, it used to annoy me but now I just laugh more daily.


----------



## citral23

Infoseeker said:


> Sharing same driver as Blon-03 and Tin HiFi T4.



Source?


----------



## Infoseeker (Nov 12, 2019)

Adide said:


> At the self imposed utmost limit of single audio expenses I jumped on these as too good to pass price, I hope they will honor the deal:
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32989695241.html



So many of these imr style hybrids with filters. XD



citral23 said:


> Source?



They all came out with carbon coatings. Wait you are correct. I mean to say they have similar carbon diaphragm technologies. Not the same driver.


----------



## chinmie

citral23 said:


> This guy is constantly talking nonsense, backpedaling, dodging questions, it's amazing.
> 
> He either has issues or is a really good troll, it used to annoy me but now I just laugh more daily.



the ignore button is the best and most peaceful solution


----------



## DynamicEars

DynamicEars said:


> Well I said I have nothing to buy on 11.11 but it always end this way like last year.
> **** Pro and NX7 Pro are riding the hype train to my home.
> Cant help, initially I want to wait for timbre review but at $22 or at the price of original **** nobody could resist.



Oh crap, bought TRN BA5 too!


----------



## superuser1

chinmie said:


> the ignore button is the best and most peaceful solution


How about the report button?


----------



## yorosello

Should I get a balance sounding IEM since most of my collections is bass based IEM? 

Would it be boring to use a balanced sounding IEM to just listen to songs instead of producing or mixing?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

chinmie said:


> the ignore button is the best and most peaceful solution





superuser1 said:


> How about the report button?



Not a fan of ignoring people.  How would we get our daily laugh then?

Am reminded of this though lol


----------



## FastAndClean

BadReligionPunk said:


> Not a fan of ignoring people.  How would we get our daily laugh then?
> 
> Am reminded of this though lol


don't back out, i like you when you are savage


----------



## Ziggomatic

BadReligionPunk said:


> Huh? This is just bad information here. Do you work for the White House? Both nozzles for the CNT have lips on them and the included tips are Sony tips which are considered top of the food chain by most everyone in the industry. Very good tips and very comfortable. I use Spiral Dots which are super squishy and don't have a problem with them falling off. Maybe the tips you are using are to big and don't fit correctly?



To confirm:


----------



## RikudouGoku

Last minute question, LZ A6 mini vs BQEYZ Spring 1?


----------



## kukkurovaca

RikudouGoku said:


> Last minute question, LZ A6 mini vs BQEYZ Spring 1?



I haven't heard the A6 mini, but this person has:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqe...pressions-thread.894089/page-53#post-15277780


----------



## RikudouGoku

Peacockaudio P1, anyone familiar with stuff like this that can change color? Sound awesome


----------



## RikudouGoku

oh well ordered the Peacock audio P1, Iceberg color version.... Blon b20 + Shuoer Tape + Peacock Audio P1  for this 11/11.


----------



## stryed

Love the ****...I got another pair during 11.11! The **** PRO seems like a gamble...I do not like the looks of it. Not that the **** was a nice looking IEM, it just looked like a more finished product to me.


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

Infoseeker said:


> Faael Hibiscus arrived! "Transparent" color. O.o;
> 
> Sharing same driver diaphragm technology as Blon-03 and Tin HiFi T4.  *Edit: Sorry bad writing, not the same driver itself. *
> 
> ...



Very good my friend, nice pictures. I liked the cable, very similar to Ibasso IT01.

Awaiting comparison with the Blon BL-03.


----------



## TimeSnow

RikudouGoku said:


> oh well ordered the Peacock audio P1, Iceberg color version.... Blon b20 + Shuoer Tape + Peacock Audio P1  for this 11/11.


Jealous!


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Am reminded of this though lol




I like the Big Harry and Mike morning show. I am a daily listener lol


----------



## SciOC

Infoseeker said:


> Faael Hibiscus arrived! "Transparent" color. O.o;
> 
> Sharing same driver diaphragm technology as Blon-03 and Tin HiFi T4.  *Edit: Sorry bad writing, not the same driver itself. *
> 
> ...


I ordered a hibiscus earlier today.  It says it has a diamond like coating, which I believe is different that carbon nanotube....  Anyway, the hibiscus literature makes it sound like this coating is similar to berrylium but better in certain ways (who knows the truth...). I'm interested to get them as I thought the driver was more similar to the tfz no.3 driver rather than blon bl03 or t4.


----------



## silverfishla

SciOC said:


> I ordered a hibiscus earlier today.  It says it has a diamond like coating, which I believe is different that carbon nanotube....  Anyway, the hibiscus literature makes it sound like this coating is similar to berrylium but better in certain ways (who knows the truth...). I'm interested to get them as I thought the driver was more similar to the tfz no.3 driver rather than blon bl03 or t4.


Yeah, I bought this one too.  I have hopes for it since I like the the tuning of their earbuds and enjoy their tiny Cresent IEMs.  I also bought their Datura X Pro earbud since l liked their regular X.  Hope it’s going to have a nice earthy sound with good timbre, which is what I tend to associate with this brand.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 12, 2019)

Auglamour T100 vs FAAEAL Hibiscus? Both looked promising


----------



## DynamicEars

yorosello said:


> Auglamour T100 vs FAAEAL Hibiscus? Both looked promising



Hibiscus more promising with DLC driver like kxxs/kanas pro/no 3/king edition but some reports they have around 3khz Achilles hill that may sounded shouty to sensitive people on that frequencies.

On other side, Auglamour seems dont have good reputation either. The last time T300 was a flop.


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> Hibiscus more promising with DLC driver like kxxs/kanas pro/no 3/king edition but some reports they have around 3khz Achilles hill that may sounded shouty to sensitive people on that frequencies.
> 
> On other side, Auglamour seems dont have good reputation either. The last time T300 was a flop.


I see... but in term of price, T100 is more cheaper than the hibiscus and it got better build housing. It resembles the CIEM and the resin used also feels more premium. Unfortunately, I only found 1 review about the T100


----------



## chinmie

superuser1 said:


> How about the report button?



that is also an alternative, albeit a less peaceful one 



BadReligionPunk said:


> Not a fan of ignoring people.  How would we get our daily laugh then?
> 
> Am reminded of this though lol




true, that's why i haven't done it yet, it's still has entertaining values 



RikudouGoku said:


> Peacockaudio P1, anyone familiar with stuff like this that can change color? Sound awesome



this reminds me of that Hot Wheels car toys that can turn color with temperature changes, really cool.


----------



## DynamicEars

yorosello said:


> I see... but in term of price, T100 is more cheaper than the hibiscus and it got better build housing. It resembles the CIEM and the resin used also feels more premium. Unfortunately, I only found 1 review about the T100



yeah cheaper but then again after you use them for a week, they are going to be stay on your drawer and you'll be back to your BL-03, I've been on that stage long time before, so money wasted on so many IEMs that only sounded mediocre. My experience tell me better save if you dont have budget currently and buy something at least better than your current gear, rather than spend on inferior IEM than your current collection that will be ended stay on your drawer forever. Unless, you want to collect a lot of IEM for other reasons or just for collection. Just my 2 cents


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> yeah cheaper but then again after you use them for a week, they are going to be stay on your drawer and you'll be back to your BL-03, I've been on that stage long time before, so money wasted on so many IEMs that only sounded mediocre. My experience tell me better save if you dont have budget currently and buy something at least better than your current gear, rather than spend on inferior IEM than your current collection that will be ended stay on your drawer forever. Unless, you want to collect a lot of IEM for other reasons or just for collection. Just my 2 cents


For real, I rarely use my blon 

But yeah, I'll go buy something else


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I noticed BQEYZ KB100 got a $5 price drop on AE(a little more on mobile). If you have one of those $5 off of $35 coupons that gets you under $40. That a killer deal. 

Also it looks like KZ ZS7 is kind of winding down now? The only places that even carry them are like 3 store with no followers that have never carried them before. Miss Audio, one retailer that carried and sold them are completely sold out. Makes me wonder if they are coming to a close.


----------



## thejoker13

Good evening friends! I felt it time for an LZ A6 discussion thread, so I created one. Please join and let's have some fun discussing a monster of an iem!
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-a6-discussion-and-review-thread.919056/


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Also guys check your ebay to see if you are eligible for the $15 off $75 X3 deal. I just got the email notification and thus ended up getting an LZ A6 Mini for $67.


----------



## chinmie

bad guy AE presented me with 15 usd coupon after i already bought some TWSs yesterday.. now i ended up with impulse buying the Shuoer Tape for 92 usd


----------



## trivium911

Just recieved my FLC8S's today, first impressions...these things sound stellar! Glad I bought these...I hate how alot of IEMs just push a ton of midbass through to compensate for sub-bass rolloff. Not these babies, they sound great and the midbass is tuned right down.


----------



## lgcubana

chinmie said:


> bad guy AE presented me with 15 usd coupon after i already bought some TWSs yesterday.. now i ended up with impulse buying the Shuoer Tape for 92 usd


Don't know if this is the one that you got:coupon code on AE, $15 off orders over $100
"FINAL1111", all caps


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 12, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Huh? This is just bad information here. Both nozzles for the CNT have lips on them and the included tips are Sony tips which are considered top of the food chain by most everyone in the industry. Very good tips and very comfortable. I use Spiral Dots which are super squishy and don't have a problem with them falling off. Maybe the tips you are using are to big and don't fit correctly?


I am using the stock tips on the cnt1. I assumed ignorantly there was no lip as they just slide off...


----------



## mbwilson111

RikudouGoku said:


> Peacockaudio P1, anyone familiar with stuff like this that can change color? Sound awesome



I do  not have the color changing one but I do love my Peacock.  Mine is color 04 Mystery.


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> I do  not have the color changing one but I do love my Peacock.  Mine is color 04 Mystery.


they looked beautiful :') yet so pricey. Does they sound very good?


----------



## mbwilson111

yorosello said:


> they looked beautiful :') yet so pricey. Does they sound very good?



Oh yes.  Very good.  They were a gift from my husband.  I don't spend that much on anything.


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> Oh yes.  Very good.  They were a gift from my husband.  I don't spend that much on anything.


I see :')) nice


----------



## chinmie (Nov 13, 2019)

lgcubana said:


> Don't know if this is the one that you got:coupon code on AE, $15 off orders over $100
> "FINAL1111", all caps



just regular coupon that  popped up when i open the app, i didn't know that FINAL1111 ones, knowing that, then i assumed i could've used it stacked with the 15 usd AE coupon?

edit: just found out that promo code and AE coupon can't be used together, so turns out that 92 usd is the optimal price i can get


----------



## audio123 (Nov 13, 2019)

Would like to share a picture of some eartips that I use these days. My personal favourites are Acoustune AET07 & JVC Spiral Dot++. 

First Row: Symbio W, JVC Spiral Dot
Second Row: Azla Sedna, JVC Spiral Dot++
Third Row: Spinfit CP100, Acoustune AET08
Fourth Row: Spinfit CP360, Acoustune AET07


----------



## DynamicEars

audio123 said:


> Would like to share a picture of some eartips that I use these days. My personal favourites are Acoustune AET07 & JVC Spiral Dot++.
> 
> First Row: Symbio W, JVC Spiral Dot
> Second Row: Azla Sedna, JVC Spiral Dot++
> ...



Have them all except CP360, is the bore in CP360 bigger than other spinfit? what is the differences beside short nozzle?

same here for best SQ i will choose AET07, superb clarity and detail on midrange, great for vocals. Spiral dots and sedna earfit give best fit for me though but recently like to use sedna short light as they are giving great fit and great imaging. Spiral dots are little bit more comfy and a little bit better fit but because of the dots, they tamed highs and thus details and imaging isnt as sharp as using sedna. All eartips have their pros and cons


----------



## Dcell7

DynamicEars said:


> Have them all except CP360, is the bore in CP360 bigger than other spinfit? what is the differences beside short nozzle?



CP360 has a bore of 3.6mm so it is smaller compared to CP100 which has a 4mm bore. It is meant to be used for TWS and aims for a tighter fit according to their website. Ofcourse it can also be used on the regular IEM.


----------



## audio123

DynamicEars said:


> Have them all except CP360, is the bore in CP360 bigger than other spinfit? what is the differences beside short nozzle?
> 
> same here for best SQ i will choose AET07, superb clarity and detail on midrange, great for vocals. Spiral dots and sedna earfit give best fit for me though but recently like to use sedna short light as they are giving great fit and great imaging. Spiral dots are little bit more comfy and a little bit better fit but because of the dots, they tamed highs and thus details and imaging isnt as sharp as using sedna. All eartips have their pros and cons


I think the bore in CP360 is slightly smaller. CP360 is used mainly for true wireless. Yeap for SQ, Spiral Dot ++ (Not normal Spiral Dot) & AET07 are the best for me. At the end of the day, pairing is important too. Eartip is the cheapest form of upgrade for universal iems so it's good to have a variety. Lastly, enjoy & happy listening, as always! 




Dcell7 said:


> CP360 has a bore of 3.6mm so it is smaller compared to CP100 which has a 4mm bore. It is meant to be used for TWS and aims for a tighter fit according to their website. Ofcourse it can also be used on the regular IEM.


Yes!


----------



## yorosello

I guess I need to get a pair of AET07


----------



## audio123

yorosello said:


> I guess I need to get a pair of AET07


Don't forget JVC Spiral Dot++ too!


----------



## yorosello (Nov 13, 2019)

audio123 said:


> Don't forget JVC Spiral Dot++ too!


I had them already!! They are very nice tips, but since it had a pretty big nozzle size, I can't put it on my DR2 because it keep unplugging when I remove the iem from my ear. I ended up pairing it with my no. 3


----------



## njam

stryed said:


> Love the ****...I got another pair during 11.11! The **** PRO seems like a gamble...I do not like the looks of it. Not that the **** was a nice looking IEM, it just looked like a more finished product to me.



Didn't even know that there is a Pro version of ****...
I do own the "regular" version, but don't listen to it all, because they sound completely off  and weird to me.
Best example: Dua Lipa - New Rules. That humming at 0:32 - 0:40, which peaks at 0:34. Whacky on ****, fine on all other of my IEMs/cans.


----------



## DynamicEars

njam said:


> Didn't even know that there is a Pro version of ****...
> I do own the "regular" version, but don't listen to it all, because they sound completely off  and weird to me.
> Best example: Dua Lipa - New Rules. That humming at 0:32 - 0:40, which peaks at 0:34. Whacky on ****, fine on all other of my IEMs/cans.



That is the major cons of original ****, timbre is very wrong and unnatural, how come a lot of people dont even realize this. Secondly is mid bass bleed. Too bad because they have good potential with great texture on bass and details and airy sounstage. Hopefully the pro version fix those issues.


----------



## audio123

DynamicEars said:


> That is the major cons of original ****, timbre is very wrong and unnatural, how come a lot of people dont even realize this. Secondly is mid bass bleed. Too bad because they have good potential with great texture on bass and details and airy sounstage. Hopefully the pro version fix those issues.


Which ****?


----------



## njam

DynamicEars said:


> That is the major cons of original ****, timbre is very wrong and unnatural, how come a lot of people dont even realize this. Secondly is mid bass bleed. Too bad because they have good potential with great texture on bass and details and airy sounstage. Hopefully the pro version fix those issues.


Oh, good to know.
Strangely enough, there are quite a few positive reviews about those... and I bought mine due to those.
After unboxing I listened to them for 20 mins tops and then put them back into the box disappointed ^_^'
(the sound wans't bad per se, they just sounded like the tuning was completely off)


----------



## baskingshark

njam said:


> Oh, good to know.
> Strangely enough, there are quite a few positive reviews about those... and I bought mine due to those.
> After unboxing I listened to them for 20 mins tops and then put them back into the box disappointed ^_^'
> (the sound wans't bad per se, they just sounded like the tuning was completely off)





DynamicEars said:


> That is the major cons of original ****, timbre is very wrong and unnatural, how come a lot of people dont even realize this. Secondly is mid bass bleed. Too bad because they have good potential with great texture on bass and details and airy sounstage. Hopefully the pro version fix those issues.



The timbre problem of the **** is only apparent if there are acoustic instruments in the music, and maybe only if u have heard up close what a real stringed/brass/woodwind instrument sounds like. There's a certain harshness in stringed instruments like violins and cellos and a certain reedy/airy sound from woodwinds, that the **** unfortunately cannot replicate. But not only the **** has this issue, a lot of the budget multi BAs/Hybrids (eg KZ ZS10 Pro) have this problem in timbre too, though it is a bit more apparent on the ****.

But don't get me wrong, when the **** is used for EDM/rock/pop and other synthetic sounds it is actually an excellent IEM for the price. In the sub $20 bracket, I find it hard to beat the soundstage/details/instrument separation that the **** provides. 

@DynamicEars did u get the Pro version of ****? I do wish they fixed the timbre in the Pro version, but I'm doubtful adding an extra BA will fix this area.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> The timbre problem of the **** is only apparent if there are acoustic instruments in the music, and maybe only if u have heard up close what a real stringed/brass/woodwind instrument sounds like. There's a certain harshness in stringed instruments like violins and cellos and a certain reedy/airy sound from woodwinds, that the **** unfortunately cannot replicate. But not only the **** has this issue, a lot of the budget multi BAs/Hybrids (eg KZ ZS10 Pro) have this problem in timbre too, though it is a bit more apparent on the ****.
> 
> But don't get me wrong, when the **** is used for EDM/rock/pop and other synthetic sounds it is actually an excellent IEM for the price. In the sub $20 bracket, I find it hard to beat the soundstage/details/instrument separation that the **** provides.
> 
> @DynamicEars did u get the Pro version of ****? I do wish they fixed the timbre in the Pro version, but I'm doubtful adding an extra BA will fix this area.



yes correct, they are very unnatural to my ears, worse than ZS10 Pro. No big complaint though for their price with extra details that given.
Yes, im getting the **** pro during 11.11 but seller hasn't ship yet, will be a long wait time. Can't say much maybe they are fixing the timbre, hopefully, just like from a lot of people doubting ZSX that have 1 more BA than ZS10 Pro but I heard a lot of improvement in many section especially in timbre. Pray hard!


----------



## DynamicEars

audio123 said:


> Which ****?


old one buddy, the seller hasn't ship the new **** pro yet since 11.11



njam said:


> Oh, good to know.
> Strangely enough, there are quite a few positive reviews about those... and I bought mine due to those.
> After unboxing I listened to them for 20 mins tops and then put them back into the box disappointed ^_^'
> (the sound wans't bad per se, they just sounded like the tuning was completely off)



yeah, The very first time I put them on my ears, I heard very off timbre with dark signature because of mid bass bleed, but at same time details and air are excellent for the price. Not so many IEM especially on this price could deliver such great details with good technicality actually. Thats why a lot of praises. But for me the timbre alone can be a deal breaker, shhh shouldn't complaint much for such a value budget IEM. already very good for their price range.


----------



## audio123

DynamicEars said:


> old one buddy, the seller hasn't ship the new **** pro yet since 11.11
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, The very first time I put them on my ears, I heard very off timbre with dark signature because of mid bass bleed, but at same time details and air are excellent for the price. Not so many IEM especially on this price could deliver such great details with good technicality actually. Thats why a lot of praises. But for me the timbre alone can be a deal breaker, shhh shouldn't complaint much for such a value budget IEM. already very good for their price range.


Oh no wonder, I thought Magaosi **** so I was surprised just now.


----------



## trivium911

audio123 said:


> Don't forget JVC Spiral Dot++ too!



All this talk about tips, does anyone notice that the silicone tips that create a really nice seal tend to cause air pressure when inserting and removing? In fact so much so you can hear the driver flex and crackle when doing until it equalizes? I've been really paranoid about this and switched to foam tips for my higher end DD IEMS. Strangely enough though for the IEMS i still use silicone tips for i never actually recall having damaged them.


----------



## daid1

audio123 said:


> Don't forget JVC Spiral Dot++ too!




where to find those?


----------



## Cevisi

daid1 said:


> where to find those?


These are expensive 25-50 dollar


----------



## daid1

Cevisi said:


> These are expensive 25-50 dollar



oh nooope


----------



## dharmasteve

daid1 said:


> where to find those?



JVC Spiral Dots are available at Penon Audio. Under $10.00

https://penonaudio.com/jvc-spiral-dot-silicone-eartips.html


----------



## daid1

dharmasteve said:


> JVC Spiral Dots are available at Penon Audio. Under $10.00
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/jvc-spiral-dot-silicone-eartips.html



those are the old version


----------



## dharmasteve

daid1 said:


> those are the old version



I have a box of 'new' from Japan and 'old' ones from Penon. What is the difference?


----------



## Slater

trivium911 said:


> All this talk about tips, does anyone notice that the silicone tips that create a really nice seal tend to cause air pressure when inserting and removing? In fact so much so you can hear the driver flex and crackle when doing until it equalizes? I've been really paranoid about this and switched to foam tips for my higher end DD IEMS. Strangely enough though for the IEMS i still use silicone tips for i never actually recall having damaged them.



It depends on the particular earphone. Not every dynamic earphone has driver flex. It depends on the specific venting design.


----------



## superuser1

dharmasteve said:


> I have a box of 'new' from Japan and 'old' ones from Penon. What is the difference?


----------



## dharmasteve

superuser1 said:


>



So do the newest ones have the pink barrel/canal? Where are the new versions being sold?

Steve


----------



## superuser1

dharmasteve said:


> So do the newest ones have the pink barrel/canal? Where are the new versions being sold?
> 
> Steve


I saw them on ebay


----------



## dharmasteve

superuser1 said:


> I saw them on ebay



The 'New' version I got from Japan are exactly the same as the ones I have got a couple of times from Penon. It's possible my 'New' ones from Japan are actually the 'Old' ones. The good thing about the Penon ones is that they are good tips and relatively affordable......and I find Penon trustworthy.


----------



## Cevisi

But these are the old one not the ++


dharmasteve said:


> JVC Spiral Dots are available at Penon Audio. Under $10.00
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/jvc-spiral-dot-silicone-eartips.html


----------



## chickenmoon (Nov 13, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> The 'New' version I got from Japan are exactly the same as the ones I have got a couple of times from Penon. It's possible my 'New' ones from Japan are actually the 'Old' ones. The good thing about the Penon ones is that they are good tips and relatively affordable......and I find Penon trustworthy.



There are three different types of Spiral Dots now.

Old "regular " Spiral Dots (bundled with older JVC IEMs and sold separately)
Spiral Dots +  (Bundled  with FD-01, not sure if sold separately)
Spiral Dots ++ (Bundled with FW10000 and sold separately)

I have the regular and +. + are more supple, have better grip and are very soft on touch, different than any other silicon tip I know, it's supposed to emulate human skin if I am not mistaken.

Unlike the ++ which are bicolor, the + are all in black, there might be other differences. I find the ++ a bit too expensive for now so I don't have any to compare.


----------



## trivium911

Slater said:


> It depends on the particular earphone. Not every dynamic earphone has driver flex. It depends on the specific venting design.


True, whoever pretty much all my DD IEM's do this when i get a good seal. The question is...has anyone ever damaged their IEMS by doing this?


----------



## dharmasteve

chickenmoon said:


> There are three different types of Spiral Dots now.
> 
> Old "regular " Spiral Dots (bundled with older JVC IEMs and sold separately)
> Spiral Dots +  (Bundled  with FD-01, not sure if sold separately)
> ...






Thank you for that. When I get the opportunity I'll get the ++'s....if I can afford them.

Steve


----------



## Cevisi

dharmasteve said:


> Thank you for that. When I get the opportunity I'll get the ++'s....if I can afford them.
> 
> Steve


Azla earfits are a option they dont have the dots but are build similar the dots smooth out the treble and gets the high a bit more blurry this dont happen on the azla


----------



## dharmasteve

Cevisi said:


> Azla earfits are a option they dont have the dots but are build similar the dots smooth out the treble and gets the high a bit more blurry this dont happen on the azla



Where can we get the Azla Earfits?


----------



## Cevisi

dharmasteve said:


> Where can we get the Azla Earfits?


I get them from amazon japan for 15 euro should be 13 pounds


----------



## peter123

DynamicEars said:


> That is the major cons of original ****, timbre is very wrong and unnatural, how come a lot of people dont even realize this. Secondly is mid bass bleed. Too bad because they have good potential with great texture on bass and details and airy sounstage. Hopefully the pro version fix those issues.



This might be news for you but sound is a very personal thing so to say that you're right about the timber and everyone else is wrong is a bit arrogant to me. I do agree with you on the bass though


----------



## baskingshark

trivium911 said:


> All this talk about tips, does anyone notice that the silicone tips that create a really nice seal tend to cause air pressure when inserting and removing? In fact so much so you can hear the driver flex and crackle when doing until it equalizes? I've been really paranoid about this and switched to foam tips for my higher end DD IEMS. Strangely enough though for the IEMS i still use silicone tips for i never actually recall having damaged them.





trivium911 said:


> True, whoever pretty much all my DD IEM's do this when i get a good seal. The question is...has anyone ever damaged their IEMS by doing this?



I've asked a lot of audiophiles and nobody conclusively knows if driver flex will damage the IEM. I've never had a driver die on me due to driver flex after 15 years of using IEMs though.

I find pulling your ear lobe down or opening your jaw during IEM insertion and removal tends to lessen driver flex, and driver flex is also quite dependent on your ear anatomy and the IEM.


----------



## jant71

I had a Goldring IEM that flexed quite bad and the right driver died as I refit them after losing a little seal on my right. Died just as it flexed. Heard the flex and no more sound. Always wondered if I had paused first maybe it wouldn't have died. They had some sweet sounding vocals so it was shame.


----------



## DynamicEars

peter123 said:


> This might be news for you but sound is a very personal thing so to say that you're right about the timber and everyone else is wrong is a bit arrogant to me. I do agree with you on the bass though



My bad, shouldn't say that way, but for me the timbre is really off. Perception about quantity of bass, highs, sibilances, soundstage etc its all about preferences but i thought timbre is 1 of things that close to absolutes (right or wrong) beside the rest aspect because no matter warm/cold/neutral dap we use or what cable or what tips wont affect much on the timbre nature. On the other side mid bass bleed can be more to personal preferences.
Well I still apologize for that, I would say at least for me they are very off. Thanks for remind me


----------



## audio123

daid1 said:


> where to find those?


Japan!


----------



## Ziggomatic

You can get also them in the US of A from eBay.com let me just check the price...


----------



## smy1

So i ordered some blons and its been stuck on Despatch from Sorting Center since oct 25th. Should i be worried?


----------



## superuser1

Ziggomatic said:


> You can get also them in the US of A from eBay.com let me just check the price...


Praise the almighty capitalists!! thats expensive!


----------



## superuser1

smy1 said:


> So i ordered some blons and its been stuck on Despatch from Sorting Center since oct 25th. Should i be worried?


Trying sending the seller a message asking whats up.


----------



## smy1

superuser1 said:


> Trying sending the seller a message asking whats up.



I did and they just told me to wait 60 days......


----------



## Ultrainferno

A very comprehensive review of the new TinHifi T4 is now on Headfonia. It check's all of Nano's boxes and so this new IEM goes straight to our recommended buy list!
https://www.headfonia.com/tinhifi-t4-review/


----------



## lgcubana

smy1 said:


> So i ordered some blons and its been stuck on Despatch from Sorting Center since oct 25th. Should i be worried?


Probably not,  I've had several packages still say they haven't departed country of origin and they're in my ears.  If you hit +4 weeks, then I would start getting a bit nervous.


----------



## superuser1

What's this about the new Moondrop Starfield.. anyone got any info?


----------



## Moonstar

Hi there,

Here are my short impressions for the PaiAudio DM2A In-Ear Monitor;

The DM2A is a nice looking In-Ear Monitor with a well tuned V shaped sound signature that offers a good detail retrieval and musicality with a clean midrange and fast bass response that performs in my opinion above its price range.  

*Pros & Cons:*


+ Well tuned V shaped sound signature
+ Subbass performance (depth and extension)
+ Upper midrange tuning

– Some sibilance in the upper treble region
*Full Review Link: *https://moonstarreviews.net/paiaudio_dm2a_review/

*Some Photos:

   *


----------



## audio123

Ziggomatic said:


> You can get also them in the US of A from eBay.com let me just check the price...


That is more expensive than buying 2 packs of Spiral Dot++ in Japan...


----------



## dharmasteve

audio123 said:


> That is more expensive than buying 2 packs of Spiral Dot++ in Japan...



$58.98 may be more expensive than gold?  Insane price.


----------



## baskingshark

New planar hybrid, AK TRI I3 IEM, currently on AE. $168 USD



 



 

Specs:
1 Planar + 1 BA + 1 DD
Impedance: 15Ω
Sensitivity: 103dB/mW
Frequency range: 20-40000Hz
Interface: MMCX Connector


Never tried a planar before, but I suspect it might need some juice to really shine.
Unfortunately, the usual 2 - 4 kHz CHIFI peak is there =(


----------



## dharmasteve

baskingshark said:


> New planar hybrid, AK TRI I3 IEM, currently on AE. $168 USD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks beautiful. Unusual graph so I cannot imagine the sound.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 14, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> Looks beautiful. Unusual graph so I cannot imagine the sound.



Yeah it looks beautiful indeed. FR looks painful at the upper mids and is a bit basshead to boot, but then again from what other audiophiles tell me, planars are quite power hungry, so in actual listening I suspect the peaks may not be as harsh as the FR looks.


----------



## yorosello

Moonstar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Here are my short impressions for the PaiAudio DM2A In-Ear Monitor;
> 
> ...



How was it compared to the other brother DR2?


----------



## yorosello

TFZ King Edition review by BGGR is out. Lucky, we didn't push the buy button. He still prefer the no.3 over the King Edition.


----------



## audio123

I personally prefer the King Edition over the No.3 due to the clearer midrange and crispier treble. The overall expression is more open and detailed on the King Edition.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> New planar hybrid, AK TRI I3 IEM, currently on AE. $168 USD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful shell, but not 3khz peak again please


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Tin Hifi T4. A great buy at the introductory price and a decent offering at the MSRP.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 14, 2019)

Well, my ear probably wouldn't really able to tell how much different they are from each other unless I listen to them back to back in this case. It'll be just like when I compared my T2 Galaxy with my No.3. Both sounds very identical in my ear, only the no.3 had a slightly bigger soundstage, faster bass decay and a bit more boomy than the T2 Galaxy.

So I guess my decision to cancel the purchase of King Edition was still fair since it'll be just a side grade to the no.3, not a very significant one. I'll not miss a lot.


----------



## durwood (Nov 14, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> New planar hybrid, AK TRI I3 IEM, currently on AE. $168 USD
> 
> 
> Never tried a planar before, but I suspect it might need some juice to really shine.
> Unfortunately, the usual 2 - 4 kHz CHIFI peak is there =(





DynamicEars said:


> Beautiful shell, but not 3khz peak again please



Actually, that is NOT the usual chifi 2-4khz peak where you have a peak at 2k and 4k. From what I see the peak is centered at 3Khz and drops quite rapidly as it rises, looks more like Etymotic (diffuse field) tuning with sub-bass boost and bit more energy in the upper treble. Looks interesting for me, but I need unbiased (not product launch) reviews before I fully get behind it. I think this is a Kbear model? I am a little tired of the shiny bling bling chrome look of 2019. I much prefer a flat paint/machined look as it is less gaudy looking.


----------



## Moonstar

yorosello said:


> How was it compared to the other brother DR2?


Sorry,  but I didn't have had the chance to compare it with the DR2.


----------



## CoiL

Hmmmm.... makes me thinkie


----------



## loomisjohnson

baskingshark said:


> New planar hybrid, AK TRI I3 IEM, currently on AE. $168 USD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very curious driver array--from my experience with floorstanders, integration with planars and dynamic speakers is tough--i'm anxious to hear how these sound


----------



## citral23

Yeah they look very pretty, but there's so much that can go wrong with this drivers choice... Keep it simple, stupid?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just a question for bluetooth users, is true wireless bluetooth adapters ( TRN BT20/BT20s) worse when it comes to sound quality compared to "normal" bluetooth adapters? The ones with a band/cable between them.


----------



## CactusPete23

RikudouGoku said:


> Just a question for bluetooth users, is true wireless bluetooth adapters ( TRN BT20/BT20s) worse when it comes to sound quality compared to "normal" bluetooth adapters? The ones with a band/cable between them.



In Theory the cable between means you only need one BT stereo receiver chip, and the cable can act as an antenna improving signal reception sensitivity.   So, should be easier to design a better quality BT Earphone with the cable.
*** But there are a lot of cheap/poor quality ones made with the cable between.   It does not define a great BT earphone or BT receiver.


----------



## Slater

citral23 said:


> Yeah they look very pretty, but there's so much that can go wrong with this drivers choice... Keep it simple, stupid?



Given enough time, I’m sure someone will come out with a 4xBA, 2xDD, 2xPiezo 1xElectrostat, 1xPlanar, that comes with an integrated amplifier you wear around your neck.


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> Given enough time, I’m sure someone will come out with a 4xBA, 2xDD, 2xPiezo 1xElectrostat, 1xPlanar, that comes with an integrated amplifier you wear around your neck.


You'd need a second electrostat to help match the sensitivity, and the piezo should be a proper dual 7 layer piezo. And none of this coaxial dual dynamic BS either and really having 2 ba drivers per shell and calling them 4 BAs.  20 way crossover minimum!


----------



## Broquen

Slater said:


> Given enough time, I’m sure someone will come out with a 4xBA, 2xDD, 2xPiezo 1xElectrostat, 1xPlanar, that comes with an integrated amplifier you wear around your neck.


----------



## Slater (Nov 14, 2019)

SciOC said:


> You'd need a second electrostat to help match the sensitivity, and the piezo should be a proper dual 7 layer piezo. And none of this coaxial dual dynamic BS either and really having 2 ba drivers per shell and calling them 4 BAs.  20 way crossover minimum!





Broquen said:


>



Screw earphones...I’m just going to start *wearing* *a boom box*, for true high fidelity!


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Screw earphones...I’m just going to start *wearing* *a boom box*, for true high fidelity!


You mean Beats?


----------



## kukkurovaca

RAAL SR1A?


----------



## Infoseeker

RikudouGoku said:


> Just a question for bluetooth users, is true wireless bluetooth adapters ( TRN BT20/BT20s) worse when it comes to sound quality compared to "normal" bluetooth adapters? The ones with a band/cable between them.



It all comes down to how much effort the individual company puts to reduce hiss. The Trn B20s are really really well made.

My B20s will hiss with high sensitivity iems like my Faaeal Hibiscus and Fearless Rolands at 110db. But no hiss with my Blon-03 and Shuoer Tapes.  (my right Shuoer Tape died on me ;-; ]


----------



## baskingshark

loomisjohnson said:


> very curious driver array--from my experience with floorstanders, integration with planars and dynamic speakers is tough--i'm anxious to hear how these sound



Yes quite a unique hybrid config. If u do happen to get this set to review, I'll be interested in your impressions and be the first to read your review!!


----------



## Viajero

RikudouGoku said:


> Just a question for bluetooth users, is true wireless bluetooth adapters ( TRN BT20/BT20s) worse when it comes to sound quality compared to "normal" bluetooth adapters? The ones with a band/cable between them.


Not in my experience.


----------



## Viajero

audio123 said:


> I personally prefer the King Edition over the No.3 due to the clearer midrange and crispier treble. The overall expression is more open and detailed on the King Edition.


I'm glad to hear that, since I bought the King Edition the other day. Will you be doing a full review of it on your site?


----------



## Viajero

crabdog said:


> My review of the Tin Hifi T4. A great buy at the introductory price and a decent offering at the MSRP.


Nicely written review. I appreciate your comparisons to the other IEMs in the T series, but how does it compare to other well regarded single dynamic driver IEMs in the $100 to $200 range, such as the Moondrop KXXS, TFZ No.3, etc? Since those are the ones it will be most closely competing with.


----------



## crabdog

Viajero said:


> Nicely written review. I appreciate your comparisons to the other IEMs in the T series, but how does it compare to other well regarded single dynamic driver IEMs in the $100 to $200 range, such as the Moondrop KXXS, TFZ No.3, etc? Since those are the ones it will be most closely competing with.


I think there are several in the $100-200 range that are at least as good, if not better. The Toneking 9T, BLON BL-03, Tipsy Dunmer Pro, Hifi Boy OSV3, Moonlight KXXS are all good alternatives. It depends so much on personal preference, music choice, fit/comfort etc. I'm sure there will be heaps of comparisons with all of those and more once people start receiving their T4.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Gotta thank @DynamicEars for the Sedna earfits recommendation. They just made my Blon 03 combined with Cable 175 sound better than the KXXS.


----------



## RikudouGoku

The sedna increased the highs quantity and made the bass tighter, while the cable increased the overall quality of the sound on the blon.

My problem with them before was that the Highs didnt have enough quantity in them and made them sound "duller" in comparison and that the bass was a little too "boomy". But now the bass is both better in quality and quantity, while the highs sound natural/organic but also energetic at the same time.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> The sedna increased the highs quantity and made the bass tighter, while the cable increased the overall quality of the sound on the blon.
> 
> My problem with them before was that the Highs didnt have enough quantity in them and made them sound "duller" in comparison and that the bass was a little too "boomy". But now the bass is both better in quality and quantity, while the highs sound natural/organic but also energetic at the same time.



did you use spiral dots before sedna? if yes, the differences are much affected because of spiral dots, I once comparing so many eartips, and spiral dots are nice for harsh, edgy IEM, if the IEM already have smooth profile, spiral dot made them "dull" or too tamed, too soft, less energetic and less dynamic. And What I've learnt that spiral dot kills the sharp imaging because of the dots, so depends on the IEM itself, you may need to carefully choose your eartips


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 15, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> The sedna increased the highs quantity and made the bass tighter, while the cable increased the overall quality of the sound on the blon.
> 
> My problem with them before was that the Highs didnt have enough quantity in them and made them sound "duller" in comparison and that the bass was a little too "boomy". But now the bass is both better in quality and quantity, while the highs sound natural/organic but also energetic at the same time.



Tips can definitely make this much difference.    Because there is no one best tip for any IEM... or person...experimentation is often required.  I have settled on Symbio Peels for my Blon but I use many others on other iems....  Starlines,  Whirlwinds, Spinfits, generic ones, Auvios, Sony types, double layer, RHA, Case Market...and even stock tips on many.


----------



## Tonymac136

Currently I work on the following with eartips -

Bass too bloomy - Sony MH755 tips
Treble too shrill - Dekoni Bulletz
All other cases - Spiral Dots or cheapo TRN silicone tips that cost next to nothing and get ordered in large quantities with AE orders. The TRNs are also great for putting with tipless MH750 and 755 to give away.
With the KBear F1 I use cheap foamies with the inner cut out stuffed inside the OEM tips as the nozzles are too thin to take standard tips.


----------



## yorosello

I used my spiral dots++ on my no.3, taming the bass a little & make the soundstage a bit bigger


----------



## Tonymac136

Spiral Dot ++ cost more than most of my IEMs. That said I am using Spiral Dots on my BL01 these days.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

For those asking about **** Pro, here are my humble impressions. Happy listening.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1399#post-15308864


----------



## mbwilson111

I can't seem to find a good deal on the Sedna in the UK.


----------



## yorosello

Tonymac136 said:


> Spiral Dot ++ cost more than most of my IEMs. That said I am using Spiral Dots on my BL01 these days.


Well, I just bought a pair. Not the full 2 pair. It's too costly


----------



## Tonymac136

mbwilson111 said:


> I can't seem to find a good deal on the Sedna in the UK.



Maybe post Brexit we will do a trade deal that gives us access to cheap eartips and free MH750s for every man, woman and child? [/HOPELESS OPTIMISM]


----------



## mbwilson111

Tonymac136 said:


> Maybe post Brexit we will do a trade deal that gives us access to cheap eartips and free MH750s for every man, woman and child? [/HOPELESS OPTIMISM]



Don't get me started.  If it actually happens I will probably be deported anyway.  I am an immigrant.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> did you use spiral dots before sedna? if yes, the differences are much affected because of spiral dots, I once comparing so many eartips, and spiral dots are nice for harsh, edgy IEM, if the IEM already have smooth profile, spiral dot made them "dull" or too tamed, too soft, less energetic and less dynamic. And What I've learnt that spiral dot kills the sharp imaging because of the dots, so depends on the IEM itself, you may need to carefully choose your eartips


Yeah I tried spiral dots ++, and liked the sedna more. They fit the blon better and myself too.


----------



## yorosello

My local store here was selling their own tuned hybrid IEM that cost around $70. It was equipped with 1 DD + 2 BA and they were claiming it had balanced character. Detailed sounding yet natural. Few of the local artists here even used them on stage because of the hype in their circle & was pretty impressed with it. Should I give it a try?


----------



## mbwilson111

yorosello said:


> My local store here was selling their own tuned hybrid IEM that cost around $70. It was equipped with 1 DD + 2 BA and they were claiming it had balanced character. Detailed sounding yet natural. Few of the local artists here even used them on stage because of the hype in their circle & was pretty impressed with it. Should I give it a try?



Wow, I would be tempted.  Can you try before you buy?  Do they have a demo unit?  Use your own clean tips or new ones from them if they do.   What does it look like?


----------



## dharmasteve

Tonymac136 said:


> Maybe post Brexit we will do a trade deal that gives us access to cheap eartips and free MH750s for every man, woman and child? [/HOPELESS OPTIMISM]




Yep and we can listen to beautiful music as we starve to death and get buried in the new Brexit Cemetery.


----------



## Tonymac136

Depends if you can afford $70 as a gamble. They are unlikely to beat ChiFi for bang for buck I'm sure but if they are tuned by local people they may be more to local tastes.


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> Yep and we can listen to beautiful music as we starve to death and get buried in the new Brexit Cemetery.



Kind of hard to put a like on that....


----------



## Tonymac136

I'm ok. I'm fat. I should last at least a month.


----------



## dharmasteve

yorosello said:


> My local store here was selling their own tuned hybrid IEM that cost around $70. It was equipped with 1 DD + 2 BA and they were claiming it had balanced character. Detailed sounding yet natural. Few of the local artists here even used them on stage because of the hype in their circle & was pretty impressed with it. Should I give it a try?



If you can get a listen.  Otherwise be careful.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 15, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow, I would be tempted.  Can you try before you buy?  Do they have a demo unit?  Use your own clean tips or new ones from them if they do.   What does it look like?


They have offline store and probably have the demo units there. But I haven't got the chance to visit the store. The shape was similar to the Faaeal Hibiscus but they have their own logo on the transparent colored faceplate. In term of the stock cable, they had included a silver colored 16 core mmcx cable for their newest batch, which is similar looking to the TRN 16 core.

They look beautiful to me tho, esp the blue one. And it looks solid to me.

In the photo, the cable there was their old ones.

 



Tonymac136 said:


> Depends if you can afford $70 as a gamble. They are unlikely to beat ChiFi for bang for buck I'm sure but if they are tuned by local people they may be more to local tastes.


I have the budget and they even sell their own ciem. Most of the local artists who used their universal iem are professionals tho, I can say. Some are professional drummers/bassist so it should be no problem.

Note: they also just released another version of this universal iem of their with an emphasis on bass/elevated bass under the same price tag. Similar to the NS audio's NS3.


----------



## DynamicEars

yorosello said:


> They have offline store and probably have the demo units there. But I haven't got the chance to visit the store. The shape was similar to the Faaeal Hibiscus but they have their own logo on the transparent colored faceplate. In term of the stock cable, they had included a silver colored 16 core mmcx cable for their newest batch, which is similar looking to the TRN 16 core.
> 
> They look beautiful to me tho, esp the blue one. And it looks solid to me.
> 
> ...




Looks pretty! Any frequency graph out there?


----------



## Cevisi

mbwilson111 said:


> Don't get me started.  If it actually happens I will probably be deported anyway.  I am an immigrant.


I think you will be welcome in germany cheapest way for sedna earfit is amazon japan they cost around 8 euro should be 7 pounds i had to pay an extra 6 euro for shipping


----------



## mbwilson111

Cevisi said:


> I think you will be welcome in germany cheapest way for sedna earfit is amazon japan they cost around 8 euro should be 7 pounds i had to pay an extra 6 euro for shipping



For one pair?  EEK!

.... I do have a good friend in Germany.  She is a fellow music lover and we got together at a show in London when she was visiting a few years ago.


----------



## Cevisi

mbwilson111 said:


> For one pair?  EEK!
> 
> .... I do have a good friend in Germany.  She is a fellow music lover and we got together at a show in London when she was visiting a few years ago.


No 2 pairs actually

Here in germany we have a lot of electronic music festivals. Next month is one of the biggest in stuttgart my home town i will be there and *listen critically*


----------



## yorosello (Nov 15, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Looks pretty! Any frequency graph out there?


Nope i guess, couldn't find them. *sigh*

If I have the proper equipment to test it, I would be very happy to post the graph here


----------



## mbwilson111

Cevisi said:


> Here in germany we have a lot of electronic music festivals. Next month is one of the biggest in stuttgart my home town i will be there and *listen critically*



Just enjoy the music  Have a good time.


----------



## TimeSnow

RikudouGoku said:


> Gotta thank @DynamicEars for the Sedna earfits recommendation. They just made my Blon 03 combined with Cable 175 sound better than the KXXS.



Just spent 20mins trying to find someone selling these in Europe. 

This stupid hobby... Lol.


----------



## TimeSnow

Tonymac136 said:


> Maybe post Brexit we will do a trade deal that gives us access to cheap eartips and free MH750s for every man, woman and child? [/HOPELESS OPTIMISM]


Pretty sure all IEMs will be nationised and kept in the library. One pair of eartips per family.


----------



## CoFire

RikudouGoku said:


> Gotta thank @DynamicEars for the Sedna earfits recommendation. They just made my Blon 03 combined with Cable 175 sound better than the KXXS.



I hope this is true, I've been using my BL-03 with Azla SednaEarFit tips because it's the only way I can get a good fit for both seal and extension from the shorter nozzle length. I also changed the cable which helps a lot because the original cable with natural movement would work the tips out of my ear. For these, I find cables with NO ear guides are working best.


----------



## TimeSnow

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow, I would be tempted.  Can you try before you buy?  Do they have a demo unit?  Use your own clean tips or new ones from them if they do.   What does it look like?


Yeah pics or it happen. 

/joke


----------



## dharmasteve

TimeSnow said:


> Pretty sure all IEMs will be nationised and kept in the library. One pair of eartips per family.



I just looked out my window. There are a few guys wearing cheap fake headphones. I'm sure it's the headphone police. I've been caught with 18 IEM's. I've had it............ttttttt.


----------



## TimeSnow

dharmasteve said:


> I just looked out my window. There are a few guys wearing cheap fake headphones. I'm sure it's the headphone police. I've been caught with 18 IEM's. I've had it............ttttttt.


Hahahaha 




We laugh but Brexit Britain... Stranger things have already happened.


----------



## dharmasteve

TimeSnow said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The UK is officially mad.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TimeSnow said:


> Just spent 20mins trying to find someone selling these in Europe.
> 
> This stupid hobby... Lol.


I imported from amazon japan.

https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B07QVFJSWL/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=azlaセドナ&qid=1573207115&sr=8-2&th=1


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> The UK is officially mad.



Think how I feel... living in the UK, all my family in the USA.  We are all doomed.


----------



## TimeSnow (Nov 15, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> I imported from amazon japan.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B07QVFJSWL/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=azlaセドナ&qid=1573207115&sr=8-2&th=1



Uhhhmmm...I think I just order two mixed sets of s/m/l...

I didn't realise I was clicking order as its hard to navigate via auto translate.

Fingers x'd they show up!

Eek. All in they're a 30 euro for the two sets and the shipping and tax! Dear god.


----------



## TimeSnow

mbwilson111 said:


> Think how I feel... living in the UK, all my family in the USA.  We are all doomed.


You're always welcome here in Ireland.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TimeSnow said:


> Uhhhmmm...I think I just order two mixed sets of s/m/l...
> 
> I didn't realise I was clicking order as its hard to navigate via auto translate.
> 
> ...


I never had any problems with Amazon, Japanese version or not


----------



## durwood

yorosello said:


> They have offline store and probably have the demo units there. But I haven't got the chance to visit the store. The shape was similar to the Faaeal Hibiscus but they have their own logo on the transparent colored faceplate. In term of the stock cable, they had included a silver colored 16 core mmcx cable for their newest batch, which is similar looking to the TRN 16 core.
> 
> They look beautiful to me tho, esp the blue one. And it looks solid to me.
> 
> ...



From the outside they look like the BGVP DS1 or HIFIEAR F30-even offered in the same 3 colors. I have no idea if the HIFIEAR and BGVP are the same, but they definitely look like they come from the same build house.


----------



## Mybutthurts

TimeSnow said:


> You're always welcome here in Ireland.



Room for one more...


----------



## Cevisi

TimeSnow said:


> Uhhhmmm...I think I just order two mixed sets of s/m/l...
> 
> I didn't realise I was clicking order as its hard to navigate via auto translate.
> 
> ...


Thats normal for a set of branded tips spiraldot, spinfit, symbio they all go for 15


----------



## TimeSnow

Cevisi said:


> Thats normal for a set of branded tips spiraldot, spinfit, symbio they all go for 15



That make sense. 

I was just shocked as I did the yen conversion and it said 10 euro. Then I got the receipt in my email and it was 33 euro!

Turns out it was 10/set. And tax. And shipping.


----------



## yorosello

durwood said:


> From the outside they look like the BGVP DS1 or HIFIEAR F30-even offered in the same 3 colors. I have no idea if the HIFIEAR and BGVP are the same, but they definitely look like they come from the same build house.


Ouh well, they did look awfully similar and also had the same driver set up. But not sure they had the same tunning. We'll have to try


----------



## chinmie

yorosello said:


> My local store here was selling their own tuned hybrid IEM that cost around $70. It was equipped with 1 DD + 2 BA and they were claiming it had balanced character. Detailed sounding yet natural. Few of the local artists here even used them on stage because of the hype in their circle & was pretty impressed with it. Should I give it a try?



what brand is that? we do live in the same city 
the only local brand IEM that I've tried was the Avara, haven't heard of the others. earbuds, I've heard most of them and sticks to one builder in the end


----------



## yorosello (Nov 15, 2019)

chinmie said:


> what brand is that? we do live in the same city
> the only local brand IEM that I've tried was the Avara, haven't heard of the others. earbuds, I've heard most of them and sticks to one builder in the end


The wave audio monitor wave 3hu, avara is out of reach for me lol

But how was them? Worth the hype they got at their first launch?

Update: I see they have the cheapest one, the av1 Lite & it seems interesting. Will put my eyes on them


----------



## chinmie

yorosello said:


> The wave audio monitor wave 3hu, avara is out of reach for me lol
> 
> But how was them? Worth the hype they got at their first launch?
> 
> Update: I see they have the cheapest one, the av1 Lite & it seems interesting. Will put my eyes on them



they're not bad, especially that av1 lite, that's one of the cheapest CIEM solution, not to mention brcause it's local, servicing them would be easier. i never own them though, because i already have several IEMs that are similar sounding to them before i tried those Avaras. 

how much are those Wave audio monitors? do they have demo units?


----------



## yorosello (Nov 16, 2019)

chinmie said:


> they're not bad, especially that av1 lite, that's one of the cheapest CIEM solution, not to mention brcause it's local, servicing them would be easier. i never own them though, because i already have several IEMs that are similar sounding to them before i tried those Avaras.
> 
> how much are those Wave audio monitors? do they have demo units?


Since I don't own a fairly balanced pair of IEM, I might try them out. My closest IEM that are close to balanced sounding was my T2 Galaxy, but still, they have that elevated bass. Other than that most of them are more U/V-shaped.

They have the demo unit at their offline store, only I didn't have the chance to check them out. It was sold at IDR 980,000 a pair and they also have their own CIEM line too.


----------



## Frederick Wang (Nov 16, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> I imported from amazon japan.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B07QVFJSWL/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=azlaセドナ&qid=1573207115&sr=8-2&th=1



I love them (the non-light version) for my MH755, they cost me about three pairs of the IEM
In China we call this "pay more on soy source than the chicken"...


----------



## pr0b3r

FastAndClean said:


> Peter do you know Anette Askvik, i just got her "Liberty" album and it is very well mastered, great for testing gear



Couldn't stop myself to comment on this.  Great recommendation!  This is what I get for checking my unread threads in the wee hours.  Rewarding!  Thanks a lot, @FastAndClean!


----------



## dharmasteve

BadReligionPunk said:


> What is the meaning of "better"? Depends on a large amount of variances that are personal to each individual and their preferences and the music type listened to.
> 
> I personally prefer KC2 and BQ3 to Blon.  I don't even listen to them(Blons) because to me they are not better then most everything I already have. That said they are very good and sound very natural. Totally understand the hype.





Frederick Wang said:


> I love them (the non-light version) for my MH755, they cost me about three pairs of the IEM
> In China we call this "pay more on soy source than the chicken"...




Really appropriate and makes sense.  Very apt.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Hey guys. Looking for something for my niece under $30. She likes earphones with a little more bass. I went through 3 pairs of Senzer H1's which she absolutely adores but she keeps breaking them. She likes the elevated bass of the H1, so something along those veins would be nice. She doesn't want anything that needs to be over the ear or large ones that sit outside the ear like this. Was sorta thinking of the BL-03 but even those may be too big.

She doesn't like this shape as they are too big.






Senzer H1 for reference.


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys. Looking for something for my niece under $30. She likes earphones with a little more bass. I went through 3 pairs of Senzer H1's which she absolutely adores but she keeps breaking them. She likes the elevated bass of the H1, so something along those veins would be nice. She doesn't want anything that needs to be over the ear or large ones that sit outside the ear like this. Was sorta thinking of the BL-03 but even those may be too big.
> 
> She doesn't like this shape as they are too big.
> 
> ...



Perhaps a recabled Sony MH755 (to replace the short stock cable), or a genuine MH750 (which already has a long cable)? And of course there’s the KZ EDR1.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Slater said:


> Perhaps a recabled Sony MH755 (to replace the short stock cable), or a genuine MH750 (which already has a long cable)? And of course there’s the KZ EDR1.



Howdy brother Slater. Hell I could get her both.  Damn EDR1 is less than $4 on Aliexpress. The MH750 sounds like a contender. I have the MH755 (from that eBay seller you linked me to) and a bassier MH755 sounds ideal. Thing is they look and feel so cheap and my niece is the destroyer of earphones. I wouldn't mind giving her a re-cabled 750 or 755 but I'll be damned if I want to do it. Is there anyone that does that? 



Slater said:


> The 755 has the short cable. The 750 has the normal cable. 750 is bassier. Both are easy to drive, as they were designed to run from (and included with) Sony XPeria phones and Sony’s Bluetooth adapter. Be careful; there’s a lot of fakes out there, especially 750.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

EDR1 is always going to get a rec from me. Also Ed9 is a good play as well. MH755 is amazing too, but the OG cable is a bit of a bummer. Also it has no mic if that's important to her. You would have to recable it with a cable that has a mic control on it.


----------



## Tonymac136

Slater said:


> Perhaps a recabled Sony MH755 (to replace the short stock cable), or a genuine MH750 (which already has a long cable)? And of course there’s the KZ EDR1.



Yep. Those, BL03, KZ ED9 , VE BIE, NiceHCK  EP10. 
My personal preference for small bassy headphone sub $30 would be the BL03 followed by the BIE. The KZ duo are a bit too plain, the Sony is a good shout but not worthy of the hype. The EP10 is great but maybe a touch too v shaped.
The BIE is a bit heavier in the bass than the 03. Personally I find the bass a bit too much on the BIE but I appreciate there are some for whom bass is everything. The 03 goes deeper than Plato but the level of the bass is quite a bit less than the BIE.


----------



## Ziggomatic

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys. Looking for something for my niece under $30. She likes earphones with a little more bass. I went through 3 pairs of Senzer H1's which she absolutely adores but she keeps breaking them. She likes the elevated bass of the H1, so something along those veins would be nice. She doesn't want anything that needs to be over the ear or large ones that sit outside the ear like this. Was sorta thinking of the BL-03 but even those may be too big.
> 
> She doesn't like this shape as they are too big.
> 
> ...


 Nicehck EP10 is a good rec.


----------



## Otto Motor

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys. Looking for something for my niece under $30. She likes earphones with a little more bass. I went through 3 pairs of Senzer H1's which she absolutely adores but she keeps breaking them. She likes the elevated bass of the H1, so something along those veins would be nice. She doesn't want anything that needs to be over the ear or large ones that sit outside the ear like this. Was sorta thinking of the BL-03 but even those may be too big.
> 
> She doesn't like this shape as they are too big.
> 
> ...


VE Bie is allegedly very good. Got them on order.


----------



## Nimweth

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys. Looking for something for my niece under $30. She likes earphones with a little more bass. I went through 3 pairs of Senzer H1's which she absolutely adores but she keeps breaking them. She likes the elevated bass of the H1, so something along those veins would be nice. She doesn't want anything that needs to be over the ear or large ones that sit outside the ear like this. Was sorta thinking of the BL-03 but even those may be too big.
> 
> She doesn't like this shape as they are too big.
> 
> ...


KZ ED9 with the bright gold filter.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> KZ ED9 with the bright gold filter.



...or the darker filter  Choices.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> ...or the darker filter  Choices.


Absolutely, but I think they were looking for a more bass oriented sound, which was why I recommended that filter.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> Absolutely, but I think they were looking for a more bass oriented sound, which was why I recommended that filter.



I forgot that the bright colored one is the bass one... good point.   So the duller colored one that I prefer must tame the bass a bit and make it more balanced.  It has been a very long time since I compared and made my choice.


----------



## Nimweth (Nov 17, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I forgot that the bright colored one is the bass one... good point.   So the duller colored one that I prefer must tame the bass a bit and make it more balanced.  It has been a very long time since I compared and made my choice.


Yes, I prefer the dull brass filter, too.


----------



## Slater (Nov 17, 2019)

waveriderhawaii said:


> Howdy brother Slater. Hell I could get her both.  Damn EDR1 is less than $4 on Aliexpress. The MH750 sounds like a contender. I have the MH755 (from that eBay seller you linked me to) and a bassier MH755 sounds ideal. Thing is they look and feel so cheap and my niece is the destroyer of earphones. I wouldn't mind giving her a re-cabled 750 or 755 but I'll be damned if I want to do it. Is there anyone that does that?



If she is a destroyer of gear, I would get the EDR1. It's built like a tank.

The other option is a cheap TWS. That way, there's no cables to destroy (which is usually the part that gets destroyed via tangling/pulling). The ~$20 QCY QS1 (also called the T1C) sound very similar to the KZ house sound (aka the EDR1).

I love my QCY QS1, although the mic sucks and is basically useless. It should be used for music only. It's also not waterproof, but neither are the wired earphones you're considering.

You would be the super hip uncle by gifting some TWS earphones. Most youngsters nowadays are so used to seeing wireless everything (headphones, charging, wifi, etc) that they view wired gear as 'old people' stuff.

If you're looking for a recabled MH755, or a 100% genuine MH750 (that needs no recable), shoot me a PM as I can help with both.


----------



## loomisjohnson

waveriderhawaii said:


> Howdy brother Slater. Hell I could get her both.  Damn EDR1 is less than $4 on Aliexpress. The MH750 sounds like a contender. I have the MH755 (from that eBay seller you linked me to) and a bassier MH755 sounds ideal. Thing is they look and feel so cheap and my niece is the destroyer of earphones. I wouldn't mind giving her a re-cabled 750 or 755 but I'll be damned if I want to do it. Is there anyone that does that?


Memt x5 or ezaudio d4?


----------



## Viajero

njam said:


> Didn't even know that there is a Pro version of ****...
> I do own the "regular" version, but don't listen to it all, because they sound completely off  and weird to me.
> Best example: Dua Lipa - New Rules. That humming at 0:32 - 0:40, which peaks at 0:34. Whacky on ****, fine on all other of my IEMs/cans.


Just listened to it on my **** Pro and it sounded fine. I'll try to listen to it on my regular **** and see if I hear what you're talking about.


----------



## Viajero

DynamicEars said:


> My bad, shouldn't say that way, but for me the timbre is really off. Perception about quantity of bass, highs, sibilances, soundstage etc its all about preferences but i thought timbre is 1 of things that close to absolutes (right or wrong) beside the rest aspect because no matter warm/cold/neutral dap we use or what cable or what tips wont affect much on the timbre nature. On the other side mid bass bleed can be more to personal preferences.
> Well I still apologize for that, I would say at least for me they are very off. Thanks for remind me


I'm somewhat in between. I do think that the  **** isn't the most natural sounding IEM I've heard, but it's also not way off to my ears. I admit that genres like jazz and classical are not the main genres I listen to, but even when I have listened to those genres I didn't find the **** to be way off or to sound bad, per se. But I do agree they don't sound as natural as some of my other IEMs. Honestly, I think the Sony MH755 still probably has some of the most natural timbre to me, but I'm sure not everyone agrees.

I think it's something about the tuning in the treble region of the **** that isn't to some people's liking. To my ears the **** Pro does have somewhat more natural timbre. Maybe similar to the ZSX compared to the ZS10 Pro. But I can't guarantee you'll hear it the same way. We all hear things somewhat differently. I think that all the reviewers who rated it very highly were people who didn't think the timbre was way off.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 18, 2019)

Viajero said:


> I'm somewhat in between. I do think that the  **** isn't the most natural sounding IEM I've heard, but it's also not way off to my ears. I admit that genres like jazz and classical are not the main genres I listen to, but even when I have listened to those genres I didn't find the **** to be way off or to sound bad, per se. But I do agree they don't sound as natural as some of my other IEMs. Honestly, I think the Sony MH755 still probably has some of the most natural timbre to me, but I'm sure not everyone agrees.
> 
> I think it's something about the tuning in the treble region of the **** that isn't to some people's liking. To my ears the **** Pro does have somewhat more natural timbre. Maybe similar to the ZSX compared to the ZS10 Pro. But I can't guarantee you'll hear it the same way. We all hear things somewhat differently. I think that all the reviewers who rated it very highly were people who didn't think the timbre was way off.



I agree that the Sony MH755's timbre/tonality is very natural. It is a very good set for the price, nice harmanish sound signature. Though the J shaped short microphonic cable is a pain. If they sold it with detachable cables or even longer non detachable cables, they would surely sell like hot cakes.


Last night, I went to do some serious A/B listening with the **** I previously gave away (borrowed it back to compare the timbre issues). I compared it over a few hours with a few single DDs (eg BLON Cardinal/BL-03, Semkarch SKC CNT1, Toneking Ninetails, Sony MH755, TFZ NO. 3) and even a few multi BA sets with better timbre (eg Hisenior B5+, Audiosense T800, Westone W30). These are just my subjective opinions, and feel free to agree or disagree, but I still do think the timbre of the **** is quite artificial for acoustic instruments, especially in the treble frequencies:
- After a tom/bass kick/snare for acoustic drums, there is a lack of "air" after that, which is usually found in real acoustic drum sets.
- For strings (cellos/violins/violas), the timbre issues seem to be in the treble regions, so violins do sound artificial and not having more note weight/harshness behind each bow of the string. But for lower frequency strings like cellos, the timbre is not too far away from some of the aforementioned multi BA sets.
- For woodwinds like saxophones/flutes/oboes/bassoons, there is no reedy/airy sound that is heard in the ****, compared to some single DDs.
- For brasses (eg trumpets/horns), the sounds are likewise artificial in the ****, it feels there is lack of weight behind the sound and no movement of air/decay after each blow of the trumpet.
- From what I noticed over the few hours of listening, the artificial timbre seems to be more pronounced in instruments that have higher registers, like violins/trumpets/saxophones/flutes, similar to what @Viajero said. The lower frequency instruments seem to have not too bad timbre on the ****, maybe cause there is a dedicated DD settling the lower registers, and it is left to the BA/piezos to settle the higher register instruments. Amping and different sources don't help fix the timbre unfortunately.

But I still think the **** is exceptional in soundstage/details/instrument separation/clarity for the price of < $20 USD. Hard to beat in value, especially if u are not too OCD about timbre and listen to other genres of music that don't utilize much acoustic instruments.

I'm happy to hear the **** Pro is better in timbre. Most of the budget CHIFI hybrids/multi BAs have improved in this area in the past few months too (eg KZ ZSX has improvements compared to the ZS10 Pro in this area). A lot of my audiophile and band friends are not too particular about timbre. In fact, majority of reviewers do not even mention the area of timbre in their reviews. So maybe it is just for a few OCD folks like @DynamicEars , @citral23 and myself that are more particular about it haha.


----------



## NeonHD (Nov 18, 2019)

Boys, I just bought myself my third xDuoo X2. Yes third.  







Haven't even went through my 2nd pair before I lost it on the bus (along with the SD Card that contains my entire song collection ). The sound output of the X2 is something that I cannot let go. It serves as a nice reference point between my other sound sources.


----------



## yorosello

NeonHD said:


> Boys, I just bought myself my third xDuoo X2. Yes third.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it able to be used as a bluetooth DAC too?


----------



## XmarX

I'm wondering how the **** pro fares against the Tin T2 ?
Any idea ?

Is the Tin T2 still the budget king when it comes to neutral sounding IEMs?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## SciOC

XmarX said:


> I'm wondering how the **** pro fares against the Tin T2 ?
> Any idea ?
> 
> Is the Tin T2 still the budget king when it comes to neutral sounding IEMs?
> ...


For the record the **** pro isn't neutral.  Definitely has a v shape.

It's my new favorite under $50....  Need to compare to my bqeyz bq3 but it's going to be close on sound (bq3 fits better).  OOTB tuning is very good IMO.  

Switching to acoustic music as I write  this since I never heard the original ****.

Soundstage is exceptional, and not just "for the price".  Bass is deep and has good texture.  Could be a bit more forward....  

Timbre is, a tiny bit off without EQ, but sounds fine tweaked.  No EQ/MSEB it can sound a bit honky and a little too thick at times but that is really a minor nitpick that I have to really look for.  It only takes minor adjustments to fix though....

Excellent pair, except I swear to God I'm getting a periodic shock on my ear where the metal is touching my skin.....


----------



## Viajero

XmarX said:


> I'm wondering how the **** pro fares against the Tin T2 ?
> Any idea ?
> 
> Is the Tin T2 still the budget king when it comes to neutral sounding IEMs?
> ...


The TIN T2 is much more neutral. The **** Pro has a lot more bass. I think the mids still come through with clarity, presence and detail, though. If you're after neutrality the TIN HiFi T2, T2 Pro and T3 are still some of the most neutral among the good sounding IEMs around $50 or below.


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> If you're looking for a recabled MH755, or a 100% genuine MH750 (that needs no recable), shoot me a PM as I can help with both.



In deed I can vouch for this upgrade be it either new permanent cable (THX Mr. Panda) or new cables via MMCX (THX Slater) and in all honesty probably the best iem for your dollar on the market period. When you think about Best Buy raking people over the coals for the POS $19.99 Skull Candies they sell the MH755's/750's may as well be a nice new pair of Kaisers


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> In deed I can vouch for this upgrade be it either new permanent cable (THX Mr. Panda) or new cables via MMCX (THX Slater) and in all honesty probably the best iem for your dollar on the market period.



Those black ones look cool!

Is there anything special about them, other than the orange tips?


----------



## Podster (Nov 18, 2019)

Slater said:


> Those black ones look cool!
> 
> Is there anything special about them, other than the orange tips?



LOL, doing a little fishin' are ya In addition to your nice MMCX connector work your tuning mods sound excellent and I love the more open mids on the 750's. I'm still confused at whoever made the comment the 755's were bright I don't believe I've ever owned a bright sounding pair of Sony anythings The high region lift in these black ones make them one of the best sub $100 plastic shelled iem's I've ever listened too and I've listened to at least one other pair of iems Probably just me here but I think all three of them look killer


----------



## dharmasteve

So my only purchase from the 11/11 show will be here in a couple of days the SEMKARCH SKC-CNT1 via Linsoul. I am half expecting to enjoy but a bit wary that they won't live up to expectations. What will it be?


----------



## DBaldock9

SciOC said:


> ...
> 
> Excellent pair, except I swear to God I'm getting a periodic shock on my ear where the metal is touching my skin.....



Does the shock only occur when the device that's driving the earphones is plugged into a mains powered charger?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Any review/impressions on the Tri i3 (dd,ba,planar hybrid)?


----------



## FastAndClean

dharmasteve said:


> So my only purchase from the 11/11 show will be here in a couple of days the SEMKARCH SKC-CNT1 via Linsoul. I am half expecting to enjoy but a bit wary that they won't live up to expectations. What will it be?


they have amazing bass control, very tight and punchy, a treat for electronic music


----------



## dharmasteve

FastAndClean said:


> they have amazing bass control, very tight and punchy, a treat for electronic music



What about this style? It's better through earphones and DAP to get the bass,


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> LOL, doing a little fishin' are ya In addition to your nice MMCX connector work your tuning mods sound excellent and I love the more open mids on the 750's. I'm still confused at whoever made the comment the 755's were bright I don't believe I've ever owned a bright sounding pair of Sony anythings The high region lift in these black ones make them one of the best sub $100 plastic shelled iem's I've ever listened too and I've listened to at least one other pair of iems Probably just me here but I think all three of them look killer



Haha, yes a little bit of fishing 

When totally stock, I personally prefer the MH755. But once modded, the MH750 shows its true potential. The work involved is well worth the effort.

I forget who said it, but a while ago someone said that the “_mids are where the music lives_”. They’re totally right, and it’s a crime that so many headphones are tuned with mids that are closed in and recessed into the overall mix.


----------



## njam (Nov 18, 2019)

Viajero said:


> I'm somewhat in between. I do think that the  **** isn't the most natural sounding IEM I've heard, but it's also not way off to my ears. I admit that genres like jazz and classical are not the main genres I listen to, but even when I have listened to those genres I didn't find the **** to be way off or to sound bad, per se. But I do agree they don't sound as natural as some of my other IEMs. Honestly, I think the Sony MH755 still probably has some of the most natural timbre to me, but I'm sure not everyone agrees.
> 
> I think it's something about the tuning in the treble region of the **** that isn't to some people's liking. To my ears the **** Pro does have somewhat more natural timbre. Maybe similar to the ZSX compared to the ZS10 Pro. But I can't guarantee you'll hear it the same way. We all hear things somewhat differently. I think that all the reviewers who rated it very highly were people who didn't think the timbre was way off.


It was so bad for me with ****, that I actually thought that my pair was buggy...
But i can understand why some people like it. Clarity, detail and stage are very good on ****.
My personal problem with those was, that the upper range on the songs that I usually listen to (mostly Rock), didn't sound like anything on any of my other IEMs/Cans or Boxes(LS 50). The way in which i perceived it, wasn't just "there is too much or too little treble", it sounded just plain wrong and "off" to me. (You know how something supposed to sound, since you listened to it hundred times and it sounded different on ****)

Few days ago I also stumbled upon Crinacle's Unboxing of ****:
https://crinacle.com/2019/03/12/****-****-unboxing/
His take on it:
"Tone accuracy ranges from “slightly off” to “completely out of whack”. Vocals seem to be relatively okay on the **** but I almost recoiled with disgust when saxophones kicked in."
This is pretty much how I saw those too.

But like I said, i see why some other people might like it.


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 18, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> What about this style? It's better through earphones and DAP to get the bass,



it sound good with that, nice clean bass response, for me the mids and treble are good but the Blob is better, but i still love my Semckarchy
i just use them for electronic music only, other earphones with vocals and real instruments


----------



## dharmasteve

FastAndClean said:


> it sound good with that, nice clean bass response, for me the mids and treble are good but the Blob is better, but i still love my Semckarchy
> i just use them for electronic music only, other earphones with vocals and real instruments



The Blon's are my personal 'holy grail' IEM. I've been a bit lucky and got a couple of Blon 03's that hit the music bliss g-spot. Just hoping the allegedly bassier profile of the Semkarch is a good bass profile.


----------



## Slater

njam said:


> Few days ago I also stumbled upon Crinacle's Unboxing of ****:
> https://crinacle.com/2019/03/12/****-****-unboxing/
> His take on it:
> "Tone accuracy ranges from “slightly off” to “*completely out of whack*”.


----------



## njam

Slater said:


>


Dunno, prolly when you listen to Wham! but it sounds like K-Pop...


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Haha, yes a little bit of fishing
> 
> When totally stock, I personally prefer the MH755. But once modded, the MH750 shows its true potential. The work involved is well worth the effort.
> 
> I forget who said it, but a while ago someone said that the “_mids are where the music lives_”. They’re totally right, and it’s a crime that so many headphones are tuned with mids that are closed in and recessed into the overall mix.



Not that we don't (most) start losing our hearing as we get older and the only music I believe people hear anymore is bass thump (that right there is sure to start a fire storm here)! But at the same time I feel many lose the ability to ward off ultra high notes (better known as the sizzle for long time KZ complainers) and then everything is too much treble I do and always have felt the music is in the Mids (Most can't disagree the vocals do anyway) but many as we age only get the Boom Boom anymore which is sad but such is aging I'm going with Little Red Riding Hood on this one as the 750's with Slater MMCX & tuning Mods are JUST RIGHT


----------



## Cevisi

Got my Azla Earfits today.

For me as a person who needs 14- 14.5mm tips it is hard to find a good seal i was sticking to In Air 2 Foam tips but they get the highs and lows blurry and a clean sound is importand for me i was not really happy.

Now whit the Earfits every thing sounds so clean and accurate thight bass crispy highs. Iam so satified now. I can go + 15 db as my usually listen volume. I am so satisfied. Now my gear sound worth its money. I was getting good Amp\Dacs and good IEMs and was thinking no that can it not be there is somthing missing. Yes it sounds better then my old non audiophile stuff but not that much not worth its money somthing that sounds that better should cost 50 dollars not 300 dollars.

And it was just the tips. I was just able to wear spiral dots and they sound blurry like foam too. Ok thats good when you are sensitive but not me i was looking for a clean accurate cirspy punchy energetic sound. 

Now it came all togheter and i can enjoy music again after 1 year of messing around.

ps. I think i dip my self in a few months in the 1k dollar iem range


----------



## FastAndClean

Cevisi said:


> Got my Azla Earfits today.
> 
> For me as a person who needs 14- 14.5mm tips it is hard to find a good seal i was sticking to In Air 2 Foam tips but they get the highs and lows blurry and a clean sound is importand for me i was not really happy.
> 
> ...


nice tips and two beasts of a earphones


----------



## Cevisi

FastAndClean said:


> nice tips and two beasts of a earphones


For the t800 i got to thank you


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 18, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> Got my Azla Earfits today.
> 
> For me as a person who needs 14- 14.5mm tips it is hard to find a good seal i was sticking to In Air 2 Foam tips but they get the highs and lows blurry and a clean sound is importand for me i was not really happy.
> 
> ...



I'm like you..big ears.  Been trying to find XL tips.  Saw a amazon  UK seller who suddenly adverises XL tips
6 Pairs - Black, Earphones Plus Brand Replacement XtraLarge
6 Pairs - Black, Earphones Plus Brand Replacement Ear Tips X Large

So I ordered some on Prime for tomorrow.  Maybe they will genuinely be XL.  I doubt it though.


----------



## SciOC

DBaldock9 said:


> Does the shock only occur when the device that's driving the earphones is plugged into a mains powered charger?


I have my DAP plugged in about 95% of the time, so probably.  But haven't had this with any other pair.  I haven't had it happen in a while now, and also started a new medication, so who knows....



dharmasteve said:


> The Blon's are my personal 'holy grail' IEM. I've been a bit lucky and got a couple of Blon 03's that hit the music bliss g-spot. Just hoping the allegedly bassier profile of the Semkarch is a good bass profile.


I love this post, it is a perfect example of our collective insanity 

"I've found the holy Grail!"
".....Hmmm, I wonder if there is a holier Grail out there, better order 8 more pairs to find out".


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

I pulled the trigger on Faaeal Hibiscus, let's see if it will be worth it.


----------



## dharmasteve

SciOC said:


> I have my DAP plugged in about 95% of the time, so probably.  But haven't had this with any other pair.  I haven't had it happen in a while now, and also started a new medication, so who knows....
> 
> 
> I love this post, it is a perfect example of our collective insanity
> ...



Don't take it so seriously or you might start believing yourself.  What ever you think it's like...it's not like that.


----------



## SciOC (Nov 18, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> Don't take it so seriously or you might start believing yourself.  What ever you think it's like...it's not like that.


OCD is a powerful disease...  Fortunately I'm medicated enough that I don't think I could take anything seriously it I tried, thanks modern medicine!

This is all so subjective, why can't we be happy with what we have?  Is it a fault as individuals, or as humans?

The grass truly is always greener on the other side.... At least chifi keeps it cheap-ish.

Edit:. Hmmm, getting shocked by my RHA CL2 now, and my DAP is acting funny.  F$#@!


----------



## dharmasteve

SciOC said:


> OCD is a powerful disease...  Fortunately I'm medicated enough that I don't think I could take anything seriously it I tried, thanks modern medicine!
> 
> This is all so subjective, why can't we be happy with what we have?  Is it a fault as individuals, or as humans?
> 
> ...



You are right about OCD. All of us on head-fi,  a few thousand, of billions in the world,  must have levels of OCD. I'm not medicated for that yet but am for many other things. Maybe I would stop buying if they gave me Ketamine for it.   I do love those eccentrics who cannot stop getting more and more 'stuff'.


----------



## Cevisi

What kind of medicine are you getting for ocd


----------



## Slater (Nov 18, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> You are right about OCD. All of us on head-fi,  a few thousand, of billions in the world,  must have levels of OCD. I'm not medicated for that yet but am for many other things. Maybe I would stop buying if they gave me Ketamine for it.   I do love those eccentrics who cannot stop getting more and more 'stuff'.





Cevisi said:


> What kind of medicine are you getting for ocd



I get my meds from a local guy that drives around in a mobile pharmacy:





It definitely helps quiet the ChiFi voices in my head:


----------



## Cevisi

Slater said:


> I get my meds from a local guy that drives around in a mobile pharmacy:
> 
> 
> It definitely helps quiet the ChiFi voices in my head:


Seems legit


----------



## gazzington

Cevisi said:


> Seems legit


100%


----------



## SciOC (Nov 18, 2019)

gazzington said:


> 100%


I get those medications too and on January 1 they will be available legally in Illinois, about an hour away.  Hooorayyyyy!!!!!


Anyway, I've been on so many different meds for OCD/anxiety/depression/bipolar that it's absurd.


Cevisi said:


> What kind of medicine are you getting for ocd



Right now, fluoxetine (Prozac, a staple in my diet for 20 years now), Clonazepam (Klonopin) as needed, and vraylar, which I just started.

Overall, they help me rein it in when it counts.  I have mostly contamination focused OCD but obviously it spills over into every facet of my life and I compulsively check locks, doors, oven knobs and stuff like that too.  Let's just say I go through a lot of bleach, Clorox wipes and Lysol....  I can calculate bleach concentrates in my head and know what the different PPMs will do.  800 ppm bleach water is great....  BTW.  2 ounces of bleach per gallon is my jam.


----------



## Cevisi

SciOC said:


> I get those medications too and on January 1 they will be available legally in Illinois, about an hour away.  Hooorayyyyy!!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've been on so many different meds for OCD/anxiety/depression/bipolar that it's absurd.
> ...


You talkin about weed ? Free in illinois?


----------



## chinmie

Cevisi said:


> ps. I think i dip my self in a few months in the 1k dollar iem range



try the PP8 if you have the chance. that's the only above 1K IEM that for me personally worth it's price


----------



## dharmasteve

SciOC said:


> I get those medications too and on January 1 they will be available legally in Illinois, about an hour away.  Hooorayyyyy!!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've been on so many different meds for OCD/anxiety/depression/bipolar that it's absurd.
> ...



You just made me smile


----------



## SciOC (Nov 18, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> You talkin about weed ? Free in illinois?


Yep, they legalized it for recreational use last year, goes into effect Jan 1.  Same with Michigan, already legal for recreational use in many other states too, Colorado, Washington, Oregon, California, Washington DC, Maine, etc)

Iowa is a bunch of dumb regressive Farmers though, so it won't happen here until it's everywhere else first.  There was just an article about a small town in mayor caught growing 30 pot plants and they got 20 years in jail, when it's legal across the state border.  Crazy insane drug laws.


----------



## Cevisi

SciOC said:


> Yep, they legalized it for recreational use last year, goes into effect Jan 1.  Same with Michigan, already legal for recreational use in many other states too, Colorado, Washington, Oregon, California, Washington DC, Maine, etc)
> 
> Iowa is a bunch of dumb regressive Farmers though, so it won't happen here until it's everywhere else first.  There was just an article about a small town in mayor caught growing 30 pot plants and they got 20 years in jail, when it's legal across the state border.  Crazy insane drug laws.


A friend of mine got swated last week they took his 5  gramm brought him to jail for 3 days and searched his phone messages for other contacts. He is now out on bail.

My place in germany is crazy baden württenberg and bayern

But we make progress in legalization. A lot of partys want it legal there are alot of debattes its just a question of years

I dont smoke since 5 years for me personally it just depressed me and make me nervouse chronical it all stopt after quiting but i think half of the problems are quest becouse the knowledge is illegal in my mind


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I don't smoke anymore as I have been a truck driver for 21 years now, but its going to be crazy when Illinois  goes legal. Its decriminalized in the city of Saint Louis and there are quite a few shops setting up on the ill side of the river. Almost makes me want to quit my job. 

Yes I would like some of the Yellow Haze, some Watermelon Kush and a bit of the Tropikulato please.


----------



## superuser1

Wow .... should we have a pot thread now?


----------



## Cevisi

dharmasteve said:


> I'm like you..big ears.  Been trying to find XL tips.  Saw a amazon  UK seller who suddenly adverises XL tips
> 6 Pairs - Black, Earphones Plus Brand Replacement XtraLarge
> 6 Pairs - Black, Earphones Plus Brand Replacement Ear Tips X Large
> 
> So I ordered some on Prime for tomorrow.  Maybe they will genuinely be XL.  I doubt it though.


The japanese manufactors have big tips whit 14mm. I see alot when i was looking on amazon japan where i got my aznas from


----------



## Cevisi

superuser1 said:


> Wow .... should we have a pot thread now?


I saw somewhere a listening experience enchanting substances thread here on headfi


----------



## silverfishla

superuser1 said:


> Wow .... should we have a pot thread now?


We should have a pot thread.  As in...what’s the best music you’ve heard whilst being sky high.


----------



## Cevisi

silverfishla said:


> We should have a pot thread.  As in...what’s the best music you’ve heard whilst being sky high.


I was listening mainly tupac snoop and nate dogg when i was high


----------



## BadReligionPunk

silverfishla said:


> We should have a pot thread.  As in...what’s the best music you’ve heard whilst being sky high.



a couple of my favorite albums


One of the best albums of all times


----------



## NeonHD

yorosello said:


> Does it able to be used as a bluetooth DAC too?



Nope. This is an entry-level DAP released back in 2015 so.


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> For the record the **** pro isn't neutral.  Definitely has a v shape.
> 
> It's my new favorite under $50....  Need to compare to my bqeyz bq3 but it's going to be close on sound (bq3 fits better).  OOTB tuning is very good IMO.
> 
> ...




Damn, they still retain the shocking effect! I always literally get electrified with original ****


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> Damn, they still retain the shocking effect! I always literally get electrified with original ****


Oh this is an actual thing?  I just thought I was going more insane, literally.


----------



## DynamicEars

SciOC said:


> Oh this is an actual thing?  I just thought I was going more insane, literally.



I thought my unit is defective one, but turned out that some of user also got shocked by them. And can't believe the Pro version also electrifies, they should've fix that!


----------



## DBaldock9

DynamicEars said:


> I thought my unit is defective one, but turned out that some of user also got shocked by them. And can't believe the Pro version also electrifies, they should've fix that!



If an earphone uses MMCX, then the jack has to be isolated from the metal shell, if you want to eliminate the possibility of being shocked. One issue with putting the jack in a simple plastic bushing, is keeping it from pulling out when unplugging the cable. I've had a MMCX jack pull out of a PT15 earbud, so I'm extra careful with them now. 

This is one place where the 2-Pin plugs have a natural advantage, since both pins are usually isolated from the earphone shell.


----------



## superuser1

DynamicEars said:


> I thought my unit is defective one, but turned out that some of user also got shocked by them. And can't believe the Pro version also electrifies, they should've fix that!


I had the same issue with a whizzer a15 non pro


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> If an earphone uses MMCX, then the jack has to be isolated from the metal shell, if you want to eliminate the possibility of being shocked. One issue with putting the jack in a simple plastic bushing, is keeping it from pulling out when unplugging the cable. I've had a MMCX jack pull out of a PT15 earbud, so I'm extra careful with them now.
> 
> This is one place where the 2-Pin plugs have a natural advantage, since both pins are usually isolated from the earphone shell.



Also - Your cable needs to have insulated MMCX plugs!


----------



## SciOC

DBaldock9 said:


> Also - Your cable needs to have insulated MMCX plugs!


Well holy crap, I guess you learn something new every day.  Thanks for the info, now that you mention it, the outer ring is obviously not insulated well enough from the metal shell.

Yayyy for not going crazy though.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

BURN IN IS REAL! My Blon 01 sound great now. Wowzers. The best iem that will ever exist for $15USD.


----------



## Cevisi

LaughMoreDaily said:


> BURN IN IS REAL! My Blon 01 sound great now. Wowzers. The best iem that will ever exist for $15USD.


How long did you burn in whit out listening ?


----------



## bogginhead (Nov 19, 2019)

Just wanted to post my thoughts on the TRN V90 (actually most impressions are from my fiance, who I'm hoping to finally get into the hobby a bit, lol; I decided to let her do the reviewing / impressions on this one 

Packaging / Accessories:  Pretty good.  They came in the usual TRN-type packaging, and everything looked great upon opening the box.  The included 3.5mm cable ended up being a really good non-balanced cable for my fiance, who uses it along with a Lightning to 3.5mm adapter to connect to her iPhone X.  I'm assuming it's a silver-plated cable.  The included eartips are decent as well.

Construction:. Great.  The actual earpieces are definitely made very well; all-metal build and I doubt they'll be taking much damage any time soon.  I particularly like the way the logo stands out on the top of the earpieces beside the two vents.

Sound: Very good.  The V90, according to my fiance, has a pretty large soundstage from her perspective (although her experience at the moment is a bit limited; she has tried a few other balanced armature / dynamic driver hybrids to compare with, though).  Neither of us are the biggest fan of an overbearing treble, and the V90 stayed well under her irritation point.  She considered the V90s treble "very nicely done; detailed but not painful, lol".  Bass is great; she's no basshead either but said it was "just fine".  The midrange is a bit more recessed than she normally likes, but when it comes down to it she considers the V90 the best set of iems she's heard yet (besides my iSine 20s).

Anyways, seems she really liked the V90s!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 19, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> How long did you burn in whit out listening ?


I think I may have used some noise from some app to burn them in as well. I have no idea the answer to your question.

Some iems don't need burn in while others just magically change like this one. Burn in is mysterious to me. It's just a wake call from factory state.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

dharmasteve said:


> So my only purchase from the 11/11 show will be here in a couple of days the SEMKARCH SKC-CNT1 via Linsoul. I am half expecting to enjoy but a bit wary that they won't live up to expectations. What will it be?


Try it with the red/silver 8 core NiceHCK cable.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Nov 19, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> The Blon's are my personal 'holy grail' IEM. I've been a bit lucky and got a couple of Blon 03's that hit the music bliss g-spot. Just hoping the allegedly bassier profile of the Semkarch is a good bass profile.



Vs the Blon - the bass is fuller though doesn't seem to extend as deep (though I use the lesser bass filter). Mid bass isn't so inconsistent but the way the instruments separate can leave the bass feeling a bit detached.
Separation is better. But that's not an entirely good thing (see above)
Soundstage is similar size and slightly better imaged.
Treble detail is slightly better but mid range is slightly recessed.
Timbre is similarly excellent.

Edit - due to prior fit issues I have less time in the Semkarch than the Blon.


----------



## dharmasteve

Found on Amazon UK £4.99 for 6 pairs. Same diameter as JVC Spiral Dots Large, but somewhat deeper. Quite large. May suit the Blon 03 to get deeper seal. Bass is good and allows the Blon to be natural. Got them on Prime...one day.


*6 Pairs - Black, Earphones Plus Brand Replacement Ear Cushions. Size Extra Large*

by EarphonesPlus


----------



## yorosello (Nov 19, 2019)

Well, I was just going to sell my ZSN Pro to a colleague since he was interested on the IEM yesterday. Long story short, he bought it from me and lend it to another colleague of mine to try on. This colleague then become interested on IEM too after comparing an old earphones with the zsn. 

I had the thought to sell my BLON 03 too since I rarely used them and after I lend the blon to him for a day to try, he unexpectedly buy my only pair of blon from me.


----------



## loomisjohnson

BadReligionPunk said:


> a couple of my favorite albums
> 
> 
> One of the best albums of all times



basehead is my jam--a visionary work. suprisingly unavailable on spotify et al


----------



## citral23

LaughMoreDaily said:


> BURN IN IS REAL! My Blon 01 sound great now. Wowzers. The best iem that will ever exist for $15USD.



What a shocking development, just after telling everyone that if they liked it they had hearing damage.

All hail the mighty BURN-IN, our savior!


----------



## piji

citral23 said:


> What a shocking development, just after telling everyone that if they liked it they had hearing damage.
> 
> All hail the mighty BURN-IN, our savior!



The miracle of LETMUSICBURN


----------



## citral23

piji said:


> The miracle of LETMUSICBURN


 And as the great Albert Einstein once said

OPPOTY FOOBIDOOWAP NEVERGIVEUP


----------



## Cevisi

Letmusicburnin now it all makes sense


----------



## Johnny2R

For burning in, I imagine the optimum method must surely be to stick a favourite album on repeat play and just leave it playing through the earphones for however long you want? Maybe do it with a couple of different music types.


----------



## Tonymac136

I burn nothing in. Just listen. After a while some stuff sounds much better and some stuff doesn't. AKG K702 I think sees the biggest change.


----------



## SciOC

Tonymac136 said:


> I burn nothing in. Just listen. After a while some stuff sounds much better and some stuff doesn't. AKG K702 I think sees the biggest change.


Interesting, my Old AKG k501 made me a believer about 20 years ago.  Changed drastically after the first hour especially...  

The pair that had by far the most burn in over a longer period was the RHA C2 though.  That pair needs like 300 hours, most really need like 10 or less.

Anyway I agree, I like listening and hearing the changes now.

I actually think my blon got worse burning in...


----------



## igor0203

I don't believe in burn-in. I think we just get used to sound after XX hours after they're "burned in"


----------



## superuser1

citral23 said:


> And as the great Albert Einstein once said
> 
> OPPOTY FOOBIDOOWAP NEVERGIVEUP


He was a great racist and had a very myopic opinion about Chinese and Indians!


----------



## Cevisi

superuser1 said:


> He was a great racist and had a very myopic opinion about Chinese and Indians!


Source ?


----------



## TimeSnow

Cevisi said:


> Source ?


It's well known... 

'Written between October 1922 and March 1923, the diaries track his experiences in Asia and the Middle East.

In them, he makes sweeping and negative generalisations, for example calling the Chinese "industrious, filthy, obtuse people".'

'The physicist describes arriving in Port Said in Egypt and facing "Levantines of every shade... as if spewed from hell" who come aboard their ship to sell their goods.

He also describes his time in Colombo in Ceylon, writing of the people: "They live in great filth and considerable stench down on the ground, do little, and need little."'

'But the famous physicist reserves his most cutting comments for Chinese people.

According to a piece in the Guardian about the diaries, he describes Chinese children as "spiritless and obtuse", and calls it "a pity if these Chinese supplant all other races".

In other entries he calls China "a peculiar herd-like nation," and "more like automatons than people", before claiming there is "little difference" between Chinese men and women, and questioning how the men are "incapable of defending themselves" from female "fatal attraction".'

https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-44472277


----------



## durwood

DBaldock9 said:


> If an earphone uses MMCX, then the jack has to be isolated from the metal shell, if you want to eliminate the possibility of being shocked. One issue with putting the jack in a simple plastic bushing, is keeping it from pulling out when unplugging the cable. I've had a MMCX jack pull out of a PT15 earbud, so I'm extra careful with them now.
> 
> This is one place where the 2-Pin plugs have a natural advantage, since both pins are usually isolated from the earphone shell.



I have several 2 pin IEMS that static electricity from the cable is still transmitted to the IEM.driver. The shell of the IEM is metal in both cases.


----------



## RikudouGoku

me and my random urges....how is the fit on the Tin hifi T4 if the T3 didnt fit you good?


----------



## Cevisi

TimeSnow said:


> It's well known...
> 
> 'Written between October 1922 and March 1923, the diaries track his experiences in Asia and the Middle East.
> 
> ...


Yes that are really repulsive statements


----------



## Podster

Hmm, while reading all the love of the Blon 03 I just have to say Drop is basically giving this little Chi-Fi jewel away https://drop.com/buy/mee-audio-pinnacle-p2-iem so I have 8 new Christmas gifts coming for friends to get a taste of the aural High Life on the cheap Especially for them since they'll be gifts I like to call it turning one music lover on at a time or that could be giving a disease a chance They are a killer iem for their original price of $94 more


----------



## Slater

citral23 said:


> What a shocking development, just after telling everyone that if they liked it they had hearing damage.



Just wait a few weeks.


----------



## logiatype

Slater said:


> Just wait a few weeks.


I'll usually pop in new iems for 20 mins when i get them, jot down my initial impressions, then leave them for a few days on a source to burn in. I find there's a difference all the times I've done it, but I've only had DDs (never had BA iems).


----------



## citral23

igor0203 said:


> I don't believe in burn-in. I think we just get used to sound after XX hours after they're "burned in"



Me neither, but I think I've experienced a burn-in effect twice, on the KPE and on the toneking TO200, but that was like a few minutes and good to go vOv


----------



## Podster (Nov 19, 2019)

Slater said:


> Just wait a few weeks.



LOL, I was still thinking about the Great Einstein comment and figured it was all filed under relative knowledge. Let's just stop for a minute and think about anything that actually moves during operations and gives with time ie: an engine, props, bearings etc. I know for a fact that all my DD iem's have changed over time most for the better but some have had adverse effects as I'm thinking the designer did not have expansion/wear in his design I really only burn DD's as I've never really heard any difference over time with my BA's but then again I think any movement in the design does not change much but then that's just my opinion/thoughts on it.


----------



## SciOC

Podster said:


> LOL, I was still thinking about the Great Einstein comment and figured it was all filed under relative knowledge. Let's just stop for a minute and think about anything that actually moves during operations and gives with time ie: an engine, props, bearings etc. I know for a fact that all my DD iem's have changed over time most for the better but some have had adverse effects as I'm thinking the designer did not have expansion/wear in his design I really only burn DD's as I've never really heard any difference over time with my BA's but then again I think any movement in the design does not change much but then that's just my opinion/thoughts on it.


Yes, I'd generally agree. DDs, electret, planars need some level of burn in, I don't think BAs do though, don't know about true electrostats.  And as for cables needing burned in, I believe that to be total crap.  Same with DACs.

Amps are sort of like DDs, 10 minutes is usually good.  They really just need to be warm.  I remember getting my shanling m5s in the middle of winter and yeah, it was not right until it was warmed up from being 10 degrees F.


----------



## HungryPanda

The Pinnacle P2 is a nice iem


----------



## Podster (Nov 19, 2019)

SciOC said:


> Yes, I'd generally agree. DDs, electret, planars need some level of burn in, I don't think BAs do though, don't know about true electrostats.  And as for cables needing burned in, I believe that to be total crap.  Same with DACs.
> 
> Amps are sort of like DDs, 10 minutes is usually good.  They really just need to be warm.  I remember getting my shanling m5s in the middle of winter and yeah, it was not right until it was warmed up from being 10 degrees F.



Oh now we are going to open the Pandora tubes box eh LOL Well I have tube Per amp (BAT) and tube Phono Pre (BAT) as well as tube Integrated in Man Cave rigs and all really need an hour or better at volume to get up to speed and really open up, never experienced any of my DD iem's killin' it after 10 minutes or at least not like they do after 50/60 solid hours and sometimes even more but you/we hear what we hear and 99% of the time it's always different

@HungryPanda I'm sure hoping I get that same sentiment from several come January


----------



## HungryPanda

You and I will always enjoy new gear I think


----------



## Podster

HungryPanda said:


> You and I will always enjoy new gear I think



And regardless how subtle the differences may be from stuff we already have I gave up a long time ago trying to find out how much better or different one thing sounded from another so much so I almost stopped listening and especially enjoying my music


----------



## HungryPanda

It is always about music and my childish amusement of new toys


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Johnny2R said:


> For burning in, I imagine the optimum method must surely be to stick a favourite album on repeat play and just leave it playing through the earphones for however long you want? Maybe do it with a couple of different music types.


Like rock, classical, noise, jazz, hip hop, pop, punk, electronic, metal, etc. Yay!


----------



## HungryPanda

The incoming pleasure of the Ora Graphene is tantamount to that. 2 years!


----------



## Podster

HungryPanda said:


> It is always about music and my childish amusement of new toys



Indeed, guilty as charged

@SciOC I'm with you on cable burn however I do believe many cables have different sound characteristics based on materials and configurations I laugh everytime I look at you avatar since I've probably done that specific pose 100's of times in my life LOL (most of the time but a few really hurt) Just pick one cause I've probably bit it more than a few times on all of them at one point or another and we won't even have to go to the track


----------



## smy1

Update: got my Blon bl03 today and loving it. This one was the longest it ever took to reach me


----------



## Podster

smy1 said:


> Update: got my Blon bl03 today and loving it. This one was the longest it ever took to reach me



LOL, I'm pretty sure a lot of mine have come via Chinese Junk boat


----------



## SciOC

Podster said:


> Indeed, guilty as charged
> 
> @SciOC I'm with you on cable burn however I do believe many cables have different sound characteristics based on materials and configurations I laugh everytime I look at you avatar since I've probably done that specific pose 100's of times in my life LOL (most of the time but a few really hurt) Just pick one cause I've probably bit it more than a few times on all of them at one point or another and we won't even have to go to the track


That pose really strikes me more as philosophy on my life moreso than being specifically about mountain biking!  I've not eaten that particular kind of S#!+ In a really long time, but damn if I don't find the crappy things in life to have the most comedic value and absurdity, to the point where when something like that is actually happening I honestly usually start laughing immediately.

And I guess I should be more specific, solid state amps.  I've little experience with tubes because I just use EQ, and preferred to go balanced, so there's not a lot of overlap yet.  I don't think 10 minutes really does it for most DDs either, but the effect on DDs I definitely find to vary widely.  My spring 1 with the 13mm DD definitely was 100+ hours. Whereas some of my hybrids especially seemed to be pretty steady from the get go.


----------



## Podster (Nov 19, 2019)

SciOC said:


> That pose really strikes me more as philosophy on my life moreso than being specifically about mountain biking!  I've not eaten that particular kind of S#!+ In a really long time, but damn if I don't find the crappy things in life to have the most comedic value and absurdity, to the point where when something like that is actually happening I honestly usually start laughing immediately.
> 
> And I guess I should be more specific, solid state amps.  I've little experience with tubes because I just use EQ, and preferred to go balanced, so there's not a lot of overlap yet.  I don't think 10 minutes really does it for most DDs either, but the effect on DDs I definitely find to vary widely.  My spring 1 with the 13mm DD definitely was 100+ hours. Whereas some of my hybrids especially seemed to be pretty steady from the get go.



Hmm, I guess bigger generally means longer too Hope nobody takes that out of context Only goes to reason bigger with more surface area and size would take longer to adjust, pretty sure my 6mm ASG Rockets broke in quicker than any of my 10mm plus DD's

I try my best to find funny in sarcasm otherwise I might really get mad and waste cells In some of my crash poses I'm pretty sure I'm doing that upside down


----------



## SciOC

Podster said:


> Hmm, I guess bigger generally means longer too Hope nobody takes that out of context Only goes to reason bigger with more surface area and size would take longer to adjust, pretty sure my 6mm ASG Rockets broke in quicker than any of my 10mm plus DD's


Magnet strength, thickness of the diaphragm,  size, weight, material could all play a role. 

The planar diaphragm in the RHA CL2 is pretty thick, which is simultaneously both why I think it takes FOREVER to burn in, but is also why it pushes damn near as much bass/air as a DD, and the tin p1 is bass anemic.

I think burn in is complex in drivers that move air in general.  For instance, a beryllium or DLC should not change properties much with burn in, but the magnet itself and the surround might, so who really knows what you're in for each time you get a new pair.


----------



## Podster

SciOC said:


> Magnet strength, thickness of the diaphragm,  size, weight, material could all play a role.
> 
> The planar diaphragm in the RHA CL2 is pretty thick, which is simultaneously both why I think it takes FOREVER to burn in, but is also why it pushes damn near as much bass/air as a DD, and the tin p1 is bass anemic.
> 
> I think burn in is complex in drivers that move air in general.  For instance, a beryllium or DLC should not change properties much with burn in, but the magnet itself and the surround might, so who really knows what you're in for each time you get a new pair.



Good point/s, I'd have to hire an engineer to really go the distance on that as I'm pretty sure I have ADD, that's my story (excuse) and I'm sticking with it


----------



## SoundChoice

Cevisi said:


> The japanese manufactors have big tips whit 14mm. I see alot when i was looking on amazon japan where i got my aznas from



SedniEartips not in LL in Amazon.com, but apparently they are in Amazon.co.jp - Is there a way for someone in the U.S. to buy from the .jp site?


----------



## slowpickr

Podster said:


> And regardless how subtle the differences may be from stuff we already have I gave up a long time ago trying to find out how much better or different one thing sounded from another so much so I almost stopped listening and especially enjoying my music


Yes indeed.  Coming up with nuanced differences between all of the IEMs in your collection would be a MONUMENTAL endeavor!  Just remember, 'endgame" is always one purchase away (no matter how many purchases you make LOL).


----------



## Cevisi

SoundChoice said:


> SedniEartips not in LL in Amazon.com, but apparently they are in Amazon.co.jp - Is there a way for someone in the U.S. to buy from the .jp site?


Yes just register on amazon japan and order it. Thats how i did it


----------



## SoundChoice

Cevisi said:


> Yes just register on amazon japan and order it. Thats how i did it



Seems straightforward. Thanks!


----------



## Podster

slowpickr said:


> Yes indeed.  Coming up with nuanced differences between all of the IEMs in your collection would be a MONUMENTAL endeavor!  Just remember, 'endgame" is always one purchase away (no matter how many purchases you make LOL).



I think it's well established I've not even gotten close to end game My damn signature should just be ....."yes please, can I have another"


----------



## HungryPanda

I am an electrical and mechanical engineer that loves music. Have played in several bands and also worked as a sound engineer. Make my own earbuds and iems but still love other peoples efforts


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

HungryPanda said:


> Make my own earbuds and iems but still love other peoples efforts


Since you are making earphones for yourself and can perfect them for your use. Do many companies make ones better than your own?


----------



## slowpickr

Podster said:


> I think it's well established I've not even gotten close to end game My damn signature should just be ....."yes please, can I have another"


Ha, ha I hear you.  I'm pretty happy with what I have right now.  There's always a strong urge though to hit the buy button when a ChiFi IEM comes along and gets hyped off the charts. I'm going to try to resist for a while longer.

 I'll let you in on a little secret, the IEMs I'm enjoying the most right now is my JVC HA-FXZ200s that I purchased from another Headfier for $40.


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 19, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> Found on Amazon UK £4.99 for 6 pairs. Same diameter as JVC Spiral Dots Large, but somewhat deeper. Quite large. May suit the Blon 03 to get deeper seal. Bass is good and allows the Blon to be natural. Got them on Prime...one day.
> 
> 
> *6 Pairs - Black, Earphones Plus Brand Replacement Ear Cushions. Size Extra Large*
> ...




Got these this morning on Amazon UK Prime and they might be available on Amazon over Europe.  I normally use Large JVC Spiral Dots.  The XL Earphone Plus tips are at their most bulbous about 13/14mm diameter,  but they are unusually long (about 11mm)  and narrow bore.  I notice that the bass is as good,  if not slightly better than with the Spiral Dots. For those with deeper ears they seal very well. 6 pairs for £4.99, the quality is good and may save people having to wait and pay a lot more by getting from the far east


----------



## BadReligionPunk

loomisjohnson said:


> basehead is my jam--a visionary work. suprisingly unavailable on spotify et al



Its one of the few times where an original idea was perfectly executed. Thematically brilliant. 

I think they have some more modern stuff on bandcamp. B.Y.O.B was a jazz influenced side project too. 

Actually shocked that anyone else has ever heard of them. 1991 was a long time ago.


----------



## Slater

Slater said:


> Just wait a few weeks.



I think my comment went over some heads lol.

It makes me chuckle more each day


----------



## normanl

How is Pinnacle P2 compared to Blon BL03? Is Pinnacle P2 an upgrade for Blon BL03?


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 19, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> The Pinnacle P2 is a nice iem



The Pinnacle P2 came out in 2017/2018? So how does it compare to the recent CHIFI sub $50 USD releases? It looks V shaped and quite generic. Do u find the treble harsh? Some reviews say it has a bit of a harsh treble, so I'm a bit on the fence about it. But it is quite cheap now considering its previous pricing.

I had the MEE Audio M6 and I wasn't impressed by its technicalities compared to CHIFI that were cheaper, so would appreciate your advise about the P2. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ironbrewer

SciOC said:


> That pose really strikes me more as philosophy on my life moreso than being specifically about mountain biking!  I've not eaten that particular kind of S#!+ In a really long time, but damn if I don't find the crappy things in life to have the most comedic value and absurdity, to the point where when something like that is actually happening I honestly usually start laughing immediately.


Is the photo in your avatar taken in Iowa? It doesn't look like Iowa to me. I have been in that pose many times as well. I have ridden both motos and mountain bikes extensively in Colorado, Utah, and Washington state. I have even thrown out helmets after a couple wrecks.


----------



## Podster (Nov 19, 2019)

@baskingshark

I can’t speak for how the Panda hears them but for me they are far from treble centric for my hearing. I recommend them because they are laid back and very easy to listen too for long periods of time. They have a sweet 10mm DD and very well built metal housing and a very nice mat finish. I would say they benefit from a nice cable (8 or 16 gauge). For my ears they are v shaped and rather warm compared KZ’s. Keep in mind I love Treble and Mids plus they have incredible fit


----------



## baskingshark

Podster said:


> @baskingshark
> 
> I can’t speak for how the Panda hears them but for me they are far from treble centric for my hearing. I recommend them because they are laid back and very easy to listen too for long periods of time. They have a sweet 10mm DD and very well built metal housing and a very nice mat finish. I would say they benefit from a nice cable (8 or 16 gauge). For my ears they are v shaped and rather warm compared KZ’s. Keep in mind I love Treble and Mids plus they have incredible fit



Thanks for your impressions. How do they compare in technicalities and timbre to the current CHIFI single DD IEMs? Since the P2 is also a single DD. 
Can u compare them with BLON BL-03 if u do own the BLONs? TIA!


----------



## loomisjohnson

BadReligionPunk said:


> Its one of the few times where an original idea was perfectly executed. Thematically brilliant.
> 
> I think they have some more modern stuff on bandcamp. B.Y.O.B was a jazz influenced side project too.
> 
> Actually shocked that anyone else has ever heard of them. 1991 was a long time ago.


all the subsequent stuff of his that i've heard sucked--he seems to have expended all his genius on the one record. just listened to it again--thanks for the inspiration


----------



## BadReligionPunk

loomisjohnson said:


> all the subsequent stuff of his that i've heard sucked--he seems to have expended all his genius on the one record. just listened to it again--thanks for the inspiration


I agree. Sucked is harsh, but definitely not up to genius of Play with Toys.


----------



## Podster

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for your impressions. How do they compare in technicalities and timbre to the current CHIFI single DD IEMs? Since the P2 is also a single DD.
> Can u compare them with BLON BL-03 if u do own the BLONs? TIA!



Well I've been with the same Blon for 23 years now and one is enough! Seriously I've taken a sabbatical on portable purchases (hopefully permanent but for sure for at least a little while) now you may get a comparison from @HungryPanda as I think he has both around his place but I'm not 100% positive


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> you may get a comparison from @HungryPanda as I think he has both around his place but I'm not 100% positive



But he is away doing 12 hour shifts..he doesn't take everything with him.  All I have to do is look around me to know rhat...lol.


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> But he is away doing 12 hour shifts..he doesn't take everything with him.  All I have to do is look around me to know rhat...lol.



While the cat is away the mice can come out to play. Quick, take his expensive gear and have a listen!!!


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> While the cat is away the mice can come out to play. Quick, take his expensive gear and have a listen!!!



You would think I would wouldn't you?  I always have enough of my own


----------



## RikudouGoku

My first loot from 11/11 just arrived. The PeacockAudio P1. Here is a brief impression and a little comparison to the TFZ No.3.

Setup: Fiio M11 + cable 175 (4,4mm)

Iems: PeacockAudio P1(stock tips works really good)  and TFZ No.3 ( spinfits CP145)

Aesthetics: ...is there a need to compare? just look at the P1 and I dare you to find something that looks better. While the Carbon Fiber on the No.3 looks nice, the P1 is on a different Tier where it stands alone.

Fit/comfort: this is the interesting part, I was expecting the P1 to have the same size and form as the Audiosense T800. Which is too big for me to use, *BUT *the P1 is actually smaller than both the T800 and no.3 making this the most comfortable and best fitting iem in my entire collection. The No.3 is also a bit too big for me.* COMPLETE ANNIHILATION, Winner P1*

Sub Bass: very similar but I feel the P1 is tighter and faster, while the No.3 has stronger,"bloatier" and slower sub bass. (they are veeeery similar in sub bass) *I personally like the tighter and faster sub bass of the P1 *

Mid Bass: P1 has a little bit more mid bass making them feel more V-shaped than the No.3, which I believe has a U-shape.* I prefer P1
*
Mids*: *less recessed mids overall on the P1 and cleaner.* P1 winner*

Highs: clearer on the P1, but the details pretty much equal. *prefer cleaner highs on P1
*
Package: The P1 is a very well packaged iem with bluetooth adapter, good tips and pretty decent cable. The box is also very pleasant to unbox, felt like unboxing a new phone, the package was that good and all the interesting text in it made it all very enjoyable.

Summary: The P1 is better on everything for me BUT, it is almost double the cost of the No.3 and they both sound very similar. So the winner when it comes to Value for money is No.3 but if the aesthetics and fit is important then I would recommend the P1(unless you have alot of money then get the P1). 

(keep in mind that if you have big ears that fit stuff like the T800 then the P1 might not fit because it is smaller)
(I also bought the P1 on 11/11 for 150 usd)


*Thanks for reading, my next impressions will probably be the Shuoer Tape and the Blon B20...whenever they decide to send it away...and if my Tape survives the QC issues....
*


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> My first loot from 11/11 just arrived. The PeacockAudio P1. Here is a brief impression and a little comparison to the TFZ No.3.
> 
> Setup: Fiio M11 + cable 175 (4,4mm)
> 
> ...



Nice, glad to hear the P1 also sounds nice. As you say looks are a given and if memory serves me every pair is slightly different since they are individually painted on the inside of the shells Congrats!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> Nice, glad to hear the P1 also sounds nice. As you say looks are a given and if memory serves me every pair is slightly different since they are individually painted on the inside of the shells Congrats!


exactly they are all handpainted on the inside and outside they are protected by a acryllic shell(plastic?) , but they are smaller in real life than in the picture. Was quite a shock lol, a pleasant shock.


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> exactly they are all handpainted on the inside and outside they are protected by a acryllic shell(plastic?) , but they are smaller in real life than in the picture. Was quite a shock lol, a pleasant shock.


How does it compare to kxxs that would be interessting


----------



## RikudouGoku

Cevisi said:


> How does it compare to kxxs that would be interessting


The KXXS has a more Natural/neutral sound while also being more detailed. the P1 is bassier but not darker. Quite similar if you imagine that the highs and lows have more quantity while the mids is a little bit more recessed on the KXXS. Im going to listen to them more tomorrow but this is just my early impressions.


----------



## mbwilson111

RikudouGoku said:


> My first loot from 11/11 just arrived. The PeacockAudio P1. Here is a brief impression and a little comparison to the TFZ No.3.



Which color Peacock did you get?   Mine are color 04 Mystery.


----------



## RikudouGoku

mbwilson111 said:


> Which color Peacock did you get?   Mine are color 04 Mystery.


Iceberg, color 13


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> Which color Peacock did you get?   Mine are color 04 Mystery.



Nice, me want pictures MB Also a wittle Jelli


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> Nice, me want pictures MB Also a wittle Jelli



I posted a photo in this thread and a couple of others 

Here is one post
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1888#post-15304653


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> I posted a photo in this thread and a couple of others
> 
> Here is one post
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1888#post-15304653



Gorgeous


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


>



Also very nice, I really liked the one Drop used in their post


----------



## mbwilson111

@Podster  Which one will you get?


Peacock Audio P1 colors


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> @Podster  Which one will you get?
> 
> 
> Peacock Audio P1 colors



So beautiful!

I wouldn’t be able to decide on a color, and would have to get one of each lol


----------



## Podster (Nov 20, 2019)

Well of course I do love the Rainbow and the Flame is a close second for me. I like the colors in the G-Silver however they are a might blingy for my old azz I have to say if and when those future CIEM's are looking pretty sweet

LOL, that's the spirit @Slater , you go Bouy Come to think of it why not pick up a pair of Eden's and Juicy's for your old pal Pod


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> I wouldn’t be able to decide on a color, and would have to get one of each lol



Luckily I did not have to choose.  @HungryPanda ordered them when they were first available, presumably for himself.   On the day they arrived a couple of other kind of expensive things arrived as well.  Not sure how that happened.   Anyway he decided these would be suited to my taste so... they are my Peacocks now!


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> Luckily I did not have to choose.  @HungryPanda ordered them when they were first available, presumably for himself.   On the day they arrived a couple of other kind of expensive things arrived as well.  Not sure how that happened.   Anyway he decided these would be suited to my taste so... they are my Peacocks now!



Man I just love a great love story


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> Man I just love a great love story



LOL sometimes there is arguing involved


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> LOL sometimes there is arguing involved



That's the way you REALLY know it's love


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> That's the way you REALLY know it's love



I wish someone had told me that a long time ago!


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish someone had told me that a long time ago!



Gurl if they had a book on relationships I would not even be able to lift that sucka


----------



## Podster (Nov 20, 2019)

Before I make the Thread topic mad at me this little diddy is what I'm in today and for the life of me for <$60 I find it really really hard to even consider it budget in SQ


----------



## peter123

mbwilson111 said:


> @Podster  Which one will you get?
> 
> 
> Peacock Audio P1 colors



He'll get em all......eventually


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> He'll get em all......eventually



Always appreciate the vote of confidence buddy So many and so little time


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> Always appreciate the vote of confidence buddy So many and so little time



They won't sound the same..  The color will effect the way your brain perceives the sound.  Even though you can't see them when they are in your ears, you will KNOW!

Am I the only one who takes a hand mirror to the main mirror so they can see what the iems look like in their ears?


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> LOL sometimes there is arguing involved



Well you know what Lyle said, "She's no lady, she's my wife"



 

Well of course I check them out in the mirror but the better half already told me they all look silly in there


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> The KXXS has a more Natural/neutral sound while also being more detailed. the P1 is bassier but not darker. Quite similar if you imagine that the highs and lows have more quantity while the mids is a little bit more recessed on the KXXS. Im going to listen to them more tomorrow but this is just my early impressions.


Aha ok thanks


----------



## assassin10000

mbwilson111 said:


> They won't sound the same..  The color will effect the way your brain perceives the sound.  Even though you can't see them when they are in your ears, you will KNOW!
> 
> Am I the only one who takes a hand mirror to the main mirror so they can see what the iems look like in their ears?



Yes.


















I just use the medicine cabinet in the bathroom . Its mounted to the side of the main mirror.


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> @Podster  Which one will you get?
> 
> 
> Peacock Audio P1 colors


I would take the galaxy if I'm going to get them


----------



## jsmiller58

slowpickr said:


> Yes indeed.  Coming up with nuanced differences between all of the IEMs in your collection would be a MONUMENTAL endeavor!  Just remember, 'endgame" is always one purchase away (no matter how many purchases you make LOL).


Mathematically I would say the answer to how many IEMs is enough is N+1.


----------



## chinerino

Cevisi said:


> Aha ok thanks


just my 2 cents....

KXXXs is not neutral to me.... it has really strong bass and i think the goku guy mentioned that TFZ no.3 is U shaped which is closer to V than U..... I have heard the KXXs quite extensively and its bass levels defo not neutral or even "more neutral" just felt there was a bit of misrepresentation there.....


----------



## DBaldock9

@Podster - What is the tube amp (or preamp) that's in the background of your photos?


----------



## Podster

DBaldock9 said:


> @Podster - What is the tube amp (or preamp) that's in the background of your photos?



My Desktop amp is the Jolida FX-10.  Drives a pair of Dayton B652 bookshelf’s and I have Dayton’s powered 80WPC Sub 80 on it. Pretty nice for an office setup, least everyone who comes thru my office seems to think so


----------



## RikudouGoku

chinerino said:


> just my 2 cents....
> 
> KXXXs is not neutral to me.... it has really strong bass and i think the goku guy mentioned that TFZ no.3 is U shaped which is closer to V than U..... I have heard the KXXs quite extensively and its bass levels defo not neutral or even "more neutral" just felt there was a bit of misrepresentation there.....


The kxxs is definitely more neutral when compared to either the P1 or no.3 but agree that it still has a boosted bass and a little bit boosted in the highs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

after one day of use I can say that the PeacockAudio P1 is my favourite V-shaped iem right now, the mids arent recessed like the KZs (zs10pro, zs7) and the highs are clear.

But when used with the JDS Labs ATOM it somehow sounds like the highs got boosted more, making it sound brighter overall.

BUT the biggest complain I have is that when used with overwatch (game) it sounds muffled and makes it really hard to pinpoint locations, the average soundstage doesnt help that either. I tried the No.3 with overwatch right after and it was much more cleaner and I could actually hear where everything was. 

So basically I do not recommend the P1 for gaming and much rather take the No.3. (I do not use iems for gaming, only testing)


----------



## Cevisi

I want to share some privat story

My worklplace sponsored me some custom earplugs they took today some impressions from me i already saw a few workers whot put thier earphones inside the earplugs the actually have a canal whit a filter inside your can take out the filter and put some iems in it

Now i can go custom whit all my iems. And i get every half year a new pair. Im so happy right now


----------



## Samplingentropy

Ed 9 is my go-to inear,and I brake things,mostly by accident/abuse.
Sounds "great"I dont want to compare it to things 3-4 times it's price.

Diffrent filters, and very sturdy build for the price, mine went through the washer,got caught in bike wheels,got run over by cars..
And they keep sounding good=]
Broke apart a little on the plastic mic/button part last month, after years of abuse, but some duct tape later and they still sound good, mic is broken but sound is ok.
Definitely buying a few sets more,to give away,and to have in the drawer as extras.
I highly recommend


----------



## Slater

Samplingentropy said:


> Ed 9 is my go-to inear,and I brake things,mostly by accident/abuse.
> Sounds "great"I dont want to compare it to things 3-4 times it's price.
> 
> Diffrent filters, and very sturdy build for the price, mine went through the washer,got caught in bike wheels,got run over by cars..
> ...



I agree, friend. The ED9 is a GREAT earphone, and there are still many fans of it on HeadFi!

Sure, there are better earphones available. But that is always the case. The Blon BL-03 is a better earphone than the ED9. But the Audiosense T800 is a better earphone than the Blon BL-03. But the CA Andromeda is a better earphone than the Audiosense T800.


----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


> I want to share some privat story
> 
> My worklplace sponsored me some custom earplugs they took today some impressions from me i already saw a few workers whot put thier earphones inside the earplugs the actually have a canal whit a filter inside your can take out the filter and put some iems in it
> 
> Now i can go custom whit all my iems. And i get every half year a new pair. Im so happy right now



That is really cool. Do you have any details on the company that is making the earplugs? Or some photos of the stock earphones, the filters that go inside, and what it looks like with IEMs in place of the filters?

It sounds very interesting, and I would love to learn some more about it.

I played around with a similar idea, but yours sounds more interesting.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...our-iem-mods-here.867486/page-2#post-14472603
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...our-iem-mods-here.867486/page-2#post-14742537


----------



## Cevisi

Slater said:


> That is really cool. Do you have any details on the company that is making the earplugs? Or some photos of the stock earphones, the filters that go inside, and what it looks like with IEMs in place of the filters?
> 
> It sounds very interesting, and I would love to learn some more about it.
> 
> ...


Wait let me look for that guy. I should get mine next week.


----------



## Cevisi

@Slater

 

 

 



So i saw this guy walking around and see his earphones hanging on his chest and thought somthing like this " WHAT THE **** ****** ****** **** **** ****" i talked to him where do you got these he said the company lets make them for you just go to the safety guy and talk to him. I was running upstairs to him and he said yes you lucky the company who make these will come tommorow and they cn tke you impression they come every half year and you have the right to get these at our cost. " Iam new in this company"

So they took my impression today

I talked to this guy whit the earphones how they sound now he said they sound killer "non audiophile" you see it from his gear

I googled yesterday around and i will learn how to take negativ forms a wich sillicon to use and duplicate it and play around whit nozzel diameter sizes and different materials.

I think i have to sponsor this guy some decent iems. Any recs for some easy plug and play iems where he dont dont need to mess around whit cables and fit and can power by his phone


----------



## ciber (Nov 21, 2019)

* https://www.pinterest.com/pin/825636544170818743/

         Love it, the package box is so nice. Price? You won't believe it. It is the deal of the year.*


----------



## baskingshark

Cevisi said:


> @Slater
> 
> So i saw this guy walking around and see his earphones hanging on his chest and thought somthing like this " WHAT THE **** ****** ****** **** **** ****" i talked to him where do you got these he said the company lets make them for you just go to the safety guy and talk to him. I was running upstairs to him and he said yes you lucky the company who make these will come tommorow and they cn tke you impression they come every half year and you have the right to get these at our cost. " Iam new in this company"
> 
> ...



This looks super useful, one can convert universals to a custom fit anytime. Though do you find for some IEMs, the sound signature may change due to the longer nozzle/length in the custom mould part compared to a simple eartip?


----------



## Makahl

Some years ago when I still had an Eytmotic ER4-B the Snugs custom-fit were a thing, even ClieOS made a good review about it and differences in sound:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/impression-snugs-custom-eartips-for-etymotic-er4.811465/

But the Snugs' price definitely isn't cheap at $200-250ish (+shipping, audiologist, and earmold probably the price scales up), also depending on the nozzle's diameter you're stuck just with one specific model, it's not that universal.


----------



## Cevisi

baskingshark said:


> This looks super useful, one can convert universals to a custom fit anytime. Though do you find for some IEMs, the sound signature may change due to the longer nozzle/length in the custom mould part compared to a simple eartip?


I will see what changes when i get them


----------



## Banbeucmas (Nov 21, 2019)

While being teased last week. Moondrop also teased the Starfield today.
From what I gathered:
- This is cheaper than KXXS (Mentioned)
- The design is probably based on KXXS also. As there used to be an image where they had coated some color on the KXXS for testing. This might be it
- Price is expected to about 110$. Which is the same pricing as the newly released Tin Hifi T4

https://www.facebook.com/453598572066778/posts/579735426119758/?sfnsn=mo

Take my word as a grain of salt though. I am looking forward to this product as a T4 buyer. Also will do some impression/review on it.


----------



## superuser1

Banbeucmas said:


> While being teased last week. Moondrop also teased the Starfield today.
> From what I gathered:
> - This is cheaper than KXXS (Mentioned)
> - The design is probably based on KXXS also. As there used to be an image where they had coated some color on the KXXS for testing. This might be it
> ...


I have a feeling the shells are made of different material and not the same metal shell as the KXXS


----------



## Banbeucmas

superuser1 said:


> I have a feeling the shells are made of different material and not the same metal shell as the KXXS


Yeah, same thought. But I think KXXS was the base for their idea on Starfield


----------



## DynamicEars

My review about BQEYZ Spring 1 is up on head-fi https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-spring-1.23941/reviews


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Speaking of Chi-Fi, I don't know if this is common knowledge or what, but it appears Global Pro Audio Store and Brilliant Audio Store on AliExpress are operated by the same people, based on these two identical messages I just received.

Maybe it's a canned message from AliExpress themselves? I checked other vendors and they didn't use the same copy.


----------



## yorosello

Wow I can get the hibiscus for $39 from Shopee. Shipped from China as well.


----------



## chinerino

yorosello said:


> Wow I can get the hibiscus for $39 from Shopee. Shipped from China as well.


FAAEAL Hibiscus? Linkssssss


----------



## yorosello

chinerino said:


> FAAEAL Hibiscus? Linkssssss



https://shopee.co.id/product/31810633/3902228524?smtt=0.0.9


----------



## baskingshark

Arggg they are giving out select coupons on Aliexpress for Black friday sales. My wallet is still recovering from the 11/11 damage. 

MUST. RESIST.


----------



## Cevisi

baskingshark said:


> Arggg they are giving out select coupons on Aliexpress for Black friday sales. My wallet is still recovering from the 11/11 damage.
> 
> MUST. RESIST.


These coupons suck anyway


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> Arggg they are giving out select coupons on Aliexpress for Black friday sales. My wallet is still recovering from the 11/11 damage.
> 
> MUST. RESIST.


But they didn't have better offer than $39 hibiscus on shopee


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

yorosello said:


> But they didn't have better offer than $39 hibiscus on shopee



I bought at Ak Audio at a discount from the seller, expecting it to arrive before the end of the year.


----------



## yorosello

Lidson Mendes Br said:


> I bought at Ak Audio at a discount from the seller, expecting it to arrive before the end of the year.


The hibiscus?


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

yorosello said:


> The hibiscus?



Yes, Faaeal Hibiscus


----------



## yorosello

Lidson Mendes Br said:


> Yes, Faaeal Hibiscus


Hope the sales last until december


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is DD-audio store the same as linsoul on aliexpress?

https://ddaudio.aliexpress.com/store/2894006


----------



## Makahl

Guys, is there anything similar to this on Aliexpress?


----------



## yorosello

Makahl said:


> Guys, is there anything similar to this on Aliexpress?



Well, in my case, I just use a cloth to pull the mmcx out. Never thought of using that fancy clippers to remove the cabel


----------



## Tonymac136

That is sold on eBay and probably AE as a mini automotive blade fuse puller. Costs about a quid and I have one in the car. Never thought of using it like that.


----------



## Cevisi

Makahl said:


> Guys, is there anything similar to this on Aliexpress?





yorosello said:


> Well, in my case, I just use a cloth to pull the mmcx out. Never thought of using that fancy clippers to remove the cabel



I also use cloth it works best


----------



## chinmie

Makahl said:


> Guys, is there anything similar to this on Aliexpress?




i usually just use my thumb's and another finger's nail to pry the seams. kinda works like the tool on that video, but with nails


----------



## SoundChoice

Makahl said:


> Guys, is there anything similar to this on Aliexpress?




I think @Slater  suggested this a while back.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pro...ler-Release-Pin-Repair-Tools/32861668624.html


----------



## superuser1

Makahl said:


> Guys, is there anything similar to this on Aliexpress?



Though i haven't personally used it.. always use me nails.. i reckon this might work

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32837725027.html


----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


> @Slater
> 
> So i saw this guy walking around and see his earphones hanging on his chest and thought somthing like this " WHAT THE **** ****** ****** **** **** ****" i talked to him where do you got these he said the company lets make them for you just go to the safety guy and talk to him. I was running upstairs to him and he said yes you lucky the company who make these will come tommorow and they cn tke you impression they come every half year and you have the right to get these at our cost. " Iam new in this company"
> 
> ...



That is so cool that your employer sponsored that!

Thanks so much for the photos. It is interesting to see how they implemented the design to be able to support IEMs. It is basically the same way I did my KZ ED9 (although yours are truly professional).


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 24, 2019)

*


superuser1 said:



			Though i haven't personally used it.. always use me nails.. i reckon this might work
		
Click to expand...




superuser1 said:



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32837725027.html


Click to expand...

*
Works also for removing stubborn MMCX cables.

*The TRN BA5.



Spoiler: Here






*


----------



## Samplingentropy (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks so much for the photos. It is interesting to see how they implemented the design to be able to support IEMs. It is basically the same way I did my KZ ED9 (although yours are truly professional).






[/QUOTE]

Nice, I wanna try that.
What material did you use? And how?


----------



## Slater (Nov 24, 2019)

Samplingentropy said:


> Nice, I wanna try that.
> What material did you use? And how?



I made those with a Radians custom earplug kit (which you can get on Amazon, eBay, etc). It uses a 2-part silicone putty that you mix and put in your ears.

The Radians kits are available in different colors (I chose flesh color). I have since found the same basic silicone putty from sellers on Aliexpress at 1/4 the cost. However, it is almost always available in the color blue (although I found one seller that had it in a maroon-ish shade of red).


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Seems like these could be used for something??? don't know how squishy the material is but I had a thought about shoving a small earphone in it. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000243153322.html


----------



## HungryPanda

Slater said:


> I made those with a Radians custom earplug kit (which you can get on Amazon, eBay, etc). It uses a 2-part silicone putty that you mix and put in your ears.
> 
> The Radians kits are available in different colors (I chose flesh color). I have since found the same basic silicone putty from sellers on Aliexpress at 1/4 the cost. However, it is almost always available in the color blue (although I found one seller that had it in a maroon-ish shade of red).


 So did you make the mold then fit iem or put the iem in the soft putty and ear to set


----------



## RikudouGoku

The LZ A6 Mini is gonna go for around 75 usd on black friday! That is around 20 usd cheaper than on 11/11 lol.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 24, 2019)

Cevisi said:


> I also use cloth it works best


"The TRN BA5 is another iem tuned by co-blogger KopiOkaya (such as the TRN V90 and the Blon BL-03…see bottom of this review)."
(Quote from the "audioreviews.org")

It reads as if KopiOkaya tuned Blon BL-03. 
No mentioning  of TRN X6 tuning in comparison?


----------



## FastAndClean

Kopi is not the tuner of BL03, he is involved with the MK2 version but not the original


----------



## Samplingentropy (Nov 24, 2019)

Slater said:


> I made those with a Radians custom earplug kit (which you can get on Amazon, eBay, etc). It uses a 2-part silicone putty that you mix and put in your ears.
> 
> The Radians kits are available in different colors (I chose flesh color). I have since found the same basic silicone putty from sellers on Aliexpress at 1/4 the cost. However, it is almost always available in the color blue (although I found one seller that had it in a maroon-ish shade of red).



Thanks, that 1/4 price option sounds nice for me.
On my Christmas wishlist for myself now along with a new set of ed9:s =]

Edit:ali-fu-skillz not very good, I found 1 option, and it was not much cheaper than the brand name you mentioned.
Send me a pointer?


----------



## nxnje

Finally managed to publish my CCA C12 review.
These are simply great, dunno why the ZSX is more hyped than these but I think they deserve more and more attention.

https://audio-monkeys.com/in-ear/cca-c12-en/


----------



## PhonoPhi

nxnje said:


> Finally managed to publish my CCA C12 review.
> These are simply great, dunno why the ZSX is more hyped than these but I think they deserve more and more attention.
> 
> https://audio-monkeys.com/in-ear/cca-c12-en/



They surely do!


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> So did you make the mold then fit iem or put the iem in the soft putty and ear to set



Put the putty into the ear to set. It cures in about 10 minutes.


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> I made those with a Radians custom earplug kit (which you can get on Amazon, eBay, etc). It uses a 2-part silicone putty that you mix and put in your ears.
> 
> The Radians kits are available in different colors (I chose flesh color). I have since found the same basic silicone putty from sellers on Aliexpress at 1/4 the cost. However, it is almost always available in the color blue (although I found one seller that had it in a maroon-ish shade of red).


Could you post a link? I can't seem to find it


----------



## Otto Motor

FastAndClean said:


> Kopi is not the tuner of BL03, he is involved with the MK2 version but not the original


That's not what he said.


PhonoPhi said:


> "The TRN BA5 is another iem tuned by co-blogger KopiOkaya (such as the TRN V90 and the Blon BL-03…see bottom of this review)."
> (Quote from the "audioreviews.org")
> 
> It reads as if KopiOkaya tuned Blon BL-03.
> No mentioning  of TRN X6 tuning in comparison?


You are right: KopiOkaya did not tune the Blon BL-03 (I just asked him)...I changed the respective sections. Thanks for pointing this out. He was one of the first people to receive an evaluation unit. 

I don't know anything about the TRN X6 but bugged him about the criticism of the tuning...the FR graph does look odd indeed. He said it was tuned as a monitor.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Ziggomatic said:


> Nicehck EP10 is a good rec.





Otto Motor said:


> VE Bie is allegedly very good. Got them on order.





Nimweth said:


> KZ ED9 with the bright gold filter.





Slater said:


> If she is a destroyer of gear, I would get the EDR1. It's built like a tank.
> 
> The other option is a cheap TWS. That way, there's no cables to destroy (which is usually the part that gets destroyed via tangling/pulling). The ~$20 QCY QS1 (also called the T1C) sound very similar to the KZ house sound (aka the EDR1).
> 
> ...





loomisjohnson said:


> Memt x5 or ezaudio d4?



Hey guys thanks for your time and help. Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. I got a good deal on eBay for $21 for the Blon BL-03 (I had a $5 eBay coupon code) and just went with them. I know none of you recommended them, but the price was right and these things are supposed to be about the best thing going under $30. If memory serves me right, they were like $38 when originally released. I showed her some of the reviews and my niece she said she wants them even with the earphone's shape.

@Slater I think you are right. If she destroys these, then bluetooth it is. The QCY QS1 are only like $15 on Ali and you have never steered me wrong on a recommendation. 
@Otto Motor VE Bie. I may get her these next for her Bday. They are supposed to be a good value for the money.
@loomisjohnson The Memt X5 was a good rec. I see the X5*S* right now on Ali for like  $13. I will have to research the difference. I know @1clearhead was RAVING about these a couple years ago. I think they were $20 or $25 back them. Prices are falling so much on the Chi Fi stuff.


----------



## Otto Motor

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hey guys thanks for your time and help. Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. I got a good deal on eBay for $21 for the Blon BL-03 (I had a $5 eBay coupon code) and just went with them. I know none of you recommended them, but the price was right and these things are supposed to be about the best thing going under $30. If memory serves me right, they were like $38 when originally released. I showed her some of the reviews and my niece she said she wants them even with the earphone's shape.
> 
> @Slater I think you are right. If she destroys these, then bluetooth it is. The QCY QS1 are only like $15 on Ali and you have never steered me wrong on a recommendation.
> @Otto Motor VE Bie. I may get her these next for her Bday. They are supposed to be a good value for the money.
> @loomisjohnson The Memt X5 was a good rec. I see the X5*S* right now on Ali for like  $13. I will have to research the difference. I know @1clearhead was RAVING about these a couple years ago. I think they were $20 or $25 back them. Prices are falling so much on the Chi Fi stuff.


Did I forget the Blon? Excellent choice.


----------



## Viajero

Otto Motor said:


> Did I forget the Blon? Excellent choice.


The BLON is indeed excellent. It's not my favorite at around $50 (personally I like the TFZ T2 Galaxy a little more) but I still really enjoy the BL-03 and I'm looking forward to the next generation.


----------



## Tonymac136

Yeah the Blon is better sounding than any of the previous recommendations, although iirc the shape was part of the criteria?

Don't be surprised if she needs to nick a pair of eartips off you. The stock ones are awful.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Otto Motor said:


> Did I forget the Blon? Excellent choice.



Ya know it seems someone did rec the BL03 but I couldn't find the quote. Maybe it was you. Either way thanks for your advice.



Tonymac136 said:


> Yeah the Blon is better sounding than any of the previous recommendations, although iirc the shape was part of the criteria?
> 
> Don't be surprised if she needs to nick a pair of eartips off you. The stock ones are awful.



Assuming you are talking to me, what type of tips would you recommend?


----------



## yorosello (Nov 25, 2019)

Seems like T800 going to be a great deal during black friday, I can get it for around $270 or cheaper with coupon stacking + free shipping with DHL, dayum


----------



## Viajero

yorosello said:


> Seems like T800 going to be great deal during black friday, I can get it for around $270 or cheaper with coupon stacking + free shipping with DHL, dayum


Yeah, that's a good deal. I've heard almost nothing but good things about them. I wish I  could get them, but I've spent too much lately and I can't spend so much in this next sale.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 25, 2019)

I actually have spend a lot too this month, but it's around the corner  & I didn't want to miss the chance to get a good deal. also, It maybe my last purchase until there is worth for me to upgrade to


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Ziggomatic said:


> Embarrassed I never realized 'BLON' is an acronym for this wonderful nonsense.


OMG, I had no idea.


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> Seems like T800 going to be a great deal during black friday, I can get it for around $270 or cheaper with coupon stacking + free shipping with DHL, dayum



At 11/11 I think with coupons stacked the T800 was about $265ish.
T800 is extremely detailed for sure, beats all my other budget to midfi CHFI IEMs in this area, and even my more expensive western multi BA/hybrid IEMs. Even though it is an all BA set, due to the vented subwoofer and tuning, it is quite bassy, but not basshead levels.

T800 is my end game set for multi BA/hybrids. But it is quite bright for the treble, so if u are treble sensitive, not the best choice. Unless u wanna play with knowles filters/eartip +/- cable changes.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 25, 2019)

hmm


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> At 11/11 I think with coupons stacked the T800 was about $265ish.
> T800 is extremely detailed for sure, beats all my other budget to midfi CHFI IEMs in this area, and even my more expensive western multi BA/hybrid IEMs. Even though it is an all BA set, due to the vented subwoofer and tuning, it is quite bassy, but not basshead levels.
> 
> T800 is my end game set for multi BA/hybrids. But it is quite bright for the treble, so if u are treble sensitive, not the best choice. Unless u wanna play with knowles filters/eartip +/- cable changes.


So it's a spicy one I see. But was it as bright as the BA5 ? Or maybe you can give some recommendation on other IEM with similar quality but with less sibilance?


----------



## citral23 (Nov 25, 2019)

yorosello said:


> It maybe my last purchase until there is worth for me to upgrade to



see u in 1 week


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 25, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> That's not what he said.


he can say lots of things, i am alien for example, why he is trying to take credit for a brilliantly tuned earphone?
Kopi said long time ago that he was just one of the first owners and the BL03 was tuned by Zhuo Hulang, now all of a sudden he is the tuner
you know Otto, i was the tuner of Abyss Diana Phi


----------



## yorosello

citral23 said:


> see u in 1 week


See you there


----------



## Slater

yorosello said:


> Could you post a link? I can't seem to find it



Radians Custom Molded Earplugs - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006GWRJK/


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> So it's a spicy one I see. But was it as bright as the BA5 ? Or maybe you can give some recommendation on other IEM with similar quality but with less sibilance?



I don't have BA5. T800 is bright but i don't find it sibilant - which my definition is S sounds on vocals sound snake like. ssssssss.


----------



## Slater

Samplingentropy said:


> Edit:ali-fu-skillz not very good, I found 1 option, and it was not much cheaper than the brand name you mentioned.
> Send me a pointer?



Search Aliexpress for “mould putty”, and you’ll see them all. The prices vary by the amount, with some sellers selling 10-16 grams of material, and others selling hundreds of grams. So be sure to check that


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> I don't have BA5. T800 is bright but i don't find it sibilant - which my definition is S sounds on vocals sound snake like. ssssssss.


As long as it didn't sound harsh, I think I can handle it. Because classic or jazz wouldn't have so much sssss too imo, so it shouldn't be a big problem.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Otto Motor said:


> That's not what he said.
> 
> You are right: KopiOkaya did not tune the Blon BL-03 (I just asked him)...I changed the respective sections. Thanks for pointing this out. He was one of the first people to receive an evaluation unit.
> 
> I don't know anything about the TRN X6 but bugged him about the criticism of the tuning...the FR graph does look odd indeed. He said it was tuned as a monitor.


Thank you for clarifying this.
To my ears, X6 is tuned as a multimedia tool/device. Well-resolving 6-BA IEM to watch TV. Very capable in a vocal range. As long as there is something outside the vocal range, like violin, X6 tuning just break down to my ears, not exactly "a monitor".
(TRN QC is another story, sufficiently discussed around)


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> As long as it didn't sound harsh, I think I can handle it. Because classic or jazz wouldn't have so much sssss too imo, so it shouldn't be a big problem.



I personally would prefer a single DD for classical and jazz for their better timbre and tonality. YMMV. I find the T800 too detailed for me sometimes for jazz songs when i just wanna chill. It's quite in your face with details so it really depends what u want in your music.

Regarding harshness, the T800 is on the borderline for harshness for me for the treble frequencies. Though it is quite source and recording dependent. It is quite source picky due to its very low impedance. 
But the treble harshness can be tamed with knowles filters, eartip changes and cables (if u are in the camp that believes in cables changing sound signature). U can ask more in the audiosense thread.

The only thing is it's mostly sold on taobao and AE so it might be hard to get hold of a set to audition.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 25, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I personally would prefer a single DD for classical and jazz for their better timbre and tonality. YMMV. I find the T800 too detailed for me sometimes for jazz songs when i just wanna chill. It's quite in your face with details so it really depends what u want in your music.
> 
> Regarding harshness, the T800 is on the borderline for harshness for me for the treble frequencies. Though it is quite source and recording dependent. It is quite source picky due to its very low impedance.
> But the treble harshness can be tamed with knowles filters, eartip changes and cables (if u are in the camp that believes in cables changing sound signature). U can ask more in the audiosense thread.
> ...


Hmmm.... now I'm confused hahaha


----------



## zachmal

Tonymac136 said:


> Yeah the Blon is better sounding than any of the previous recommendations, although iirc the shape was part of the criteria?
> 
> Don't be surprised if she needs to nick a pair of eartips off you. The stock ones are awful.



Not sure why most are criticizing the stock cables in terms of fit or even the stock tips

just pick the biggest size of the stock ear tips and you're set.

The nozzle is a bit weird - but it's nothing out of the ordinary

in fact the **** have the same type of weird nozzle


----------



## citral23

FastAndClean said:


> he can say lots of things, i am alien for example, why he is trying to take credit for a brilliantly tuned earphone?
> Kopi said long time ago that he was just one of the first owners and the BL03 was tuned by Zhuo Hulang, now all of a sudden he is the tuner
> you know Otto, i was the tuner of Abyss Diana Phi



I tuned the Andromeda Gold and I'm Bruce Wayne.


zachmal said:


> Not sure why most are criticizing the stock cables in terms of fit or even the stock tips
> 
> just pick the biggest size of the stock ear tips and you're set.
> 
> ...



Try to imagine for one second that we don't all have small ears, and voilà


----------



## Tonymac136

zachmal said:


> Not sure why most are criticizing the stock cables in terms of fit or even the stock tips
> 
> just pick the biggest size of the stock ear tips and you're set.
> 
> ...



If you have the later revision with the black bag you're good to go. The early one, the tips do not fit at all.


----------



## PhonoPhi

FastAndClean said:


> ...
> you know Otto, i was the tuner of Abyss Diana Phi


Oh! One may then claim to tune your ears to tune the Abyss
The game of claim  for fame (or shame)


----------



## zachmal

Tonymac136 said:


> If you have the later revision with the black bag you're good to go. The early one, the tips do not fit at all.



I got the grey bag (which looks similar to the bag from the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD)

it's crazy to think that there's so many different revisions or changes among the accessories out there - but I guess that's Chi-Fi


----------



## Samplingentropy

Slater said:


> Search Aliexpress for “mould putty”, and you’ll see them all. The prices vary by the amount, with some sellers selling 10-16 grams of material, and others selling hundreds of grams. So be sure to check that



Thanks, now I found an abundance =]


----------



## RikudouGoku

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my Shuoer Tape has arrived..... THIS IS MY FLAGSHIP!!!!! I am gonna use it for at least a day before I give my impressions, just pray with all i got that this doesnt have any QC issues.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my Shuoer Tape has arrived..... THIS IS MY FLAGSHIP!!!!! I am gonna use it for at least a day before I give my impressions, just pray with all i got that this doesnt have any QC issues.


Please do compare it with KXXS if you get the time. Thank you


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Please do compare it with KXXS if you get the time. Thank you


Will do, just gonna give this more time since there are report of QC issues and if I get it then I cant really recommend it right now. (But this sounds godly without the cons of the Tin P1 which is being very hard to drive and low bass)


----------



## mswift42

RikudouGoku said:


> Will do, just gonna give this more time since there are report of QC issues and if I get it then I cant really recommend it right now. (But this sounds godly without the cons of the Tin P1 which is being very hard to drive and low bass)



Good luck to you.

I was one of the unfortunate ones who received a faulty unit. I really, really loved the sound before it broke though.


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 25, 2019)

waveriderhawaii said:


> Ya know it seems someone did rec the BL03 but I couldn't find the quote. Maybe it was you. Either way thanks for your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming you are talking to me, what type of tips would you recommend?


I am not a salesperson but keep your eyes open for the Trident Diamond, a single DD with a DLC coating. I tested two betas, one was too bassy and the other was very little bassy. The final product will be somewhere in between. Very natural sounding and very well resolving. It beats the Blon BL-03 in resolution.To be released on 12/12, $79, limited to 250 (initially)....I was told.

My current go-tos: JVC HA-FDX1, Blon BL-03, Trident Diamond Beta...they are all single DDs. Interested in the differences between the different coatings: graphene, CNT, DLC? A very informative article on these coatings by a co-writer will be appearing on Wednesday at the usual place. Here an excerpt:

_Invented in the early 1970s, Diamond-Like Carbon, or DLC, is a hydrogen-containing amorphous carbon material. Its atomic structure is between H (hydrogen atom) and SP3 (diamond). As the name suggests, its properties are similar to natural diamonds, which includes extreme hardness, high corrosion and wear resistant, and very low friction.

The ultra-low mass of DLC-coated diaphragm achieves a perfect balance between acoustic velocity and internal resistance. Its high sensitivity gives excellent transient response for precise sound reproduction. Transducers using DLC-coated diaphragm are characterised by distinctively clear tonality that is crisp and transparent, especially in the midrange and treble regions. Details clearly defined. Bass transients and attacks are fast and precise. Distortion is vastly minimised._


----------



## Otto Motor (Nov 25, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> he can say lots of things, i am alien for example, why he is trying to take credit for a brilliantly tuned earphone?
> Kopi said long time ago that he was just one of the first owners and the BL03 was tuned by Zhuo Hulang, now all of a sudden he is the tuner
> you know Otto, i was the tuner of Abyss Diana Phi


Well, as stated, I had mixed that up, it was my fault not his. Zhuo Hulang was the tuner and also the engineer who implemented all changes technically, none of us earthlings can do that.


----------



## kkazakov

superuser1 said:


> Please do compare it with KXXS if you get the time. Thank you



Between Shuoer Tape, KXXS and Tin Hifi P1, Shuoer Tape are for now my favorites for most genres. Still, P1s are my preference for metal and some of the rock (if properly driven)


----------



## RikudouGoku (Nov 26, 2019)

Well I might do a full review on the shuoer tape for the first time (first time making a full review that is) , can anyone create a review page and I will do it when I have some time.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Well I might do a full review on the shuoer tape for the first time (first time making a full review that is) , can anyone create a review page and I will do it when I have some time.



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shuoer-tape.24059/

Here u go. I'm surprised there are no formal headfi reviews on it yet.

How does it compare to the T800?


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shuoer-tape.24059/
> 
> Here u go. I'm surprised there are no formal headfi reviews on it yet.
> 
> How does it compare to the T800?


Hehe you be surprised, you gotta wait for the review like everyone else


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shuoer-tape.24059/reviews

Enjoy.


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shuoer-tape.24059/reviews
> 
> Enjoy.


For how long do you have them?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> For how long do you have them?


Got them yesterday. Wanted to do the review before the QC issues might kill them lol


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> Got them yesterday. Wanted to do the review before the QC issues might kill them lol



mine just arrived at the post office. might get it in a few days. i hope my unit have no problem


----------



## RikudouGoku

A fitting nickname for the tape would be "death star" since they are amazing but with a fatal weakness


----------



## Slater (Nov 26, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> Got them yesterday. Wanted to do the review before the QC issues might kill them lol



Wow, that’s an interesting and concerning comment lol

Is the Tape really that riddled with problems?  It doesn’t exactly instill confidence.

I can only imagine Car and Driver prioritizing a review before the car they’re reviewing fell apart or broke down haha


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Wow, that’s an interesting and concerning comment lol
> 
> Is the Tape really that riddled with problems?  It doesn’t exactly instill confidence.
> 
> I can only imagine Car and Driver prioritizing a review before the car they’re reviewing fell apart or broke down haha


it is only one problem that multiple users have reported, just makes me worried a lot.


----------



## Windigo

Anyone heard the blon cardinal/bluejay? The bl-03 really blew me away and are actually getting more use than my Fiio FH-5 (although this is mostly due to the better fit). On some songs I even prefer their sound to the FH-5 due to their tuning even if the FH-5 are faster and more resolving. Is there a better iem (on a technical level) with similar tuning worth upgrading to?


----------



## Markolav (Nov 26, 2019)

Windigo said:


> Anyone heard the blon cardinal/bluejay? The bl-03 really blew me away and are actually getting more use than my Fiio FH-5 (although this is mostly due to the better fit). On some songs I even prefer their sound to the FH-5 due to their tuning even if the FH-5 are faster and more resolving. Is there a better iem (on a technical level) with similar tuning worth upgrading to?



Tanchjim Oxygen sounds quite a bit like BL-03 and supposedly also Moondrop Kanas Pro. I havent heard Kanas but I can give my wholehearted recommendation for Oxygen, they are possibly my favourite IEM at the moment.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Windigo said:


> Anyone heard the blon cardinal/bluejay? The bl-03 really blew me away and are actually getting more use than my Fiio FH-5 (although this is mostly due to the better fit). On some songs I even prefer their sound to the FH-5 due to their tuning even if the FH-5 are faster and more resolving. Is there a better iem (on a technical level) with similar tuning worth upgrading to?



@baskingshark has a review up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bluejay-cardinal.24030/reviews


----------



## Viajero

Otto Motor said:


> I am not a salesperson but keep your eyes open for the Trident Diamond, a single DD with a DLC coating. I tested two betas, one was too bassy and the other was very little bassy. The final product will be somewhere in between. Very natural sounding and very well resolving. It beats the Blon BL-03 in resolution.To be released on 12/12, $79, limited to 250 (initially)....I was told.
> 
> My current go-tos: JVC HA-FDX1, Blon BL-03, Trident Diamond Beta...they are all single DDs. Interested in the differences between the different coatings: graphene, CNT, DLC? A very informative article on these coatings by a co-writer will be appearing on Wednesday at the usual place. Here an excerpt:
> 
> ...


I'll be looking forward to that article.  I always enjoy learning more about the technology that drives this hobby.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


>



While I found that mid bass hump to be true, mids and upper mids are very smooth, smoother than smooth FR of Kanas Pro and that 8khz peak isnt heard at all. BL-03 8khz is more audible than on Spring 1. And more mature and smooth of course. Take a look on my humble full review if you have spare time. Cheers


----------



## yorosello (Nov 27, 2019)

Thinking to get bgvp dm6 instead of T800 after reconsidering, as i can get the dm6 at my local store here just for $140. Or Should I wait for newer products?


----------



## citral23

yorosello said:


> Thinking to get bgvp dm6 instead of T800 after reconsidering, as i can get the dm6 at my local store here just for $140. Or Should I wait for newer products?



Yes


----------



## yorosello

I'm also interested with the Shuoer tape, actually. only I'm afraid of it broken because of the bad qc & have to send it back to china.


----------



## cn11

Windigo said:


> Anyone heard the blon cardinal/bluejay? The bl-03 really blew me away and are actually getting more use than my Fiio FH-5 (although this is mostly due to the better fit). On some songs I even prefer their sound to the FH-5 due to their tuning even if the FH-5 are faster and more resolving. Is there a better iem (on a technical level) with similar tuning worth upgrading to?



I have a pair of Cardinal on the way from Aliexpress. I'll be sure to leave some comments vs. the BL-03 once it's here. Also have Shuoer Tape, and ikko OH10. Tape is awesome, but OH10 remains my favorite. BL-03 is amazing for the $$ though, and I hope that the Cardinal maintains all that is good with it and improves somewhat on treble air and sense of space (as I've read in various places). The Cardinal with a reasonably priced upgrade cable, or my BT20 wireless earpieces, could be pretty compelling I have a feeling.


----------



## DynamicEars

yorosello said:


> Thinking to get bgvp dm6 instead of T800 after reconsidering, as i can get the dm6 at my local store here just for $140. Or Should I wait for newer products?





yorosello said:


> I'm also interested with the Shuoer tape, actually. only I'm afraid of it broken because of the bad qc & have to send it back to china.



DM6 is quite old product by now, they have treble peaks and some QC issues. They are quite good V shaped IEM by that time but currently so many IEM that better technicalities and tuning than DM6, and DM7 already here too in facts. Even without having T800 too, I believe the T800 is a better IEM by quite some margin. Even Shuoer Tape also maybe, I also interested in Tape but again 3khz peak and bad QC were dealbreaker for me. Hopefully they come out with revision unit of the Tape.


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> DM6 is quite old product by now, they have treble peaks and some QC issues. They are quite good V shaped IEM by that time but currently so many IEM that better technicalities and tuning than DM6, and DM7 already here too in facts. Even without having T800 too, I believe the T800 is a better IEM by quite some margin. Even Shuoer Tape also maybe, I also interested in Tape but again 3khz peak and bad QC were dealbreaker for me. Hopefully they come out with revision unit of the Tape.


Yeap, looking by the review of the tape, it was pretty good. Only the QC problem..


----------



## DynamicEars

cn11 said:


> I have a pair of Cardinal on the way from Aliexpress. I'll be sure to leave some comments vs. the BL-03 once it's here. Also have Shuoer Tape, and ikko OH10. Tape is awesome, but OH10 remains my favorite. BL-03 is amazing for the $$ though, and I hope that the Cardinal maintains all that is good with it and improves somewhat on treble air and sense of space (as I've read in various places). The Cardinal with a reasonably priced upgrade cable, or my BT20 wireless earpieces, could be pretty compelling I have a feeling.



What made you prefer OH10 over Tape? I like ikko's great texturing bass and quality actually, but their house signature is rather V shaped. Shouldn't the Tape have more details and better mids? tell me more about your impressions between those great IEMs!


----------



## cn11

DynamicEars said:


> What made you prefer OH10 over Tape? I like ikko's great texturing bass and quality actually, but their house signature is rather V shaped. Shouldn't the Tape have more details and better mids? tell me more about your impressions between those great IEMs!



I don't hear the OH10 as very V-shaped at all. To me, the mids on the OH10 seem more full and lifelike than the Tape's. I get a slightly larger, grander sense of space on the OH10 as well. I find the ikko just about as detailed as the Tape, but with more reach in the lows, fuller more tonally lifelike mids, and less brightness. I wonder if it comes down to having found the most ideal tips and using either a copper upgrade cable, or BT20 module, with the ikkos. Tape definitely takes the cake though for resolution and just how obvious details and layering are. Both are keepers for sure.


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> While I found that mid bass hump to be true, mids and upper mids are very smooth, smoother than smooth FR of Kanas Pro and that 8khz peak isnt heard at all. BL-03 8khz is more audible than on Spring 1. And more mature and smooth of course. Take a look on my humble full review if you have spare time. Cheers


it starts to rise under 1khz quickly, bass emphasis is stronger at 100hz, that is not ideal bass response, the shape of the midrange is good, treble only that 9khz peak is not ideal but it is high so it will give just some extra sparkle
overall mids and treble good response, only under 1khz response is not to my liking


----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


> it starts to rise under 1khz quickly, bass emphasis is stronger at 100hz, that is not ideal bass response, the shape of the midrange is good, treble only that 9khz peak is not ideal but it is high so it will give just some extra sparkle
> overall mids and treble good response, only under 1khz response is not to my liking



just like I wrote on my review, I did emphasize that stronger bass point is on 80-120hz, and I wrote that as their cons even though they are not bleeding to mids at all because of their corssover with different driver coverage maybe. Yes the 500hz above are great without complaints from me. But again, their details are exceptional and smoothness that made they sounded mature, something that we can't read through the graph. If only the bass was tuned better, the will be a killer IEM up to $200~at least.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

This is the tracking of my Hibiscus order.

Anybody knows what is this all about?
Thanks,


----------



## RikudouGoku

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> This is the tracking of my Hibiscus order.
> 
> Anybody knows what is this all about?
> Thanks,


when packages outside of EU comes to sweden it gets automatically sent to customs and I have to pay the fee for it. Thats when it looks like that for me, so maybe you can try contacting your local post carrier with the tracking number? (altough if it took 10 hours for it to get to your country then you are one lucky guy, takes at least 3 weeks for me and then 2 extra weeks for customs  )


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

RikudouGoku said:


> when packages outside of EU comes to sweden it gets automatically sent to customs and I have to pay the fee for it. Thats when it looks like that for me, so maybe you can try contacting your local post carrier with the tracking number? (altough if it took 10 hours for it to get to your country then you are one lucky guy, takes at least 3 weeks for me and then 2 extra weeks for customs  )



I've received hundreds of packages from China to the states and all gone through the customs but none of them were held before. We'll see ....


----------



## RikudouGoku

Since the Tape have impressed me enough, what are some other iems with electrostatic drivers? I only know of the Fearless audio Roland, shuoer Ej07, BGVP Est12 and a brand that is banned ( ST7) but all those are much more expensive than the Tape


----------



## RikudouGoku

Or do you guys suspect that there might be more, better and cheaper iems with electrostatic drivers coming next year since the tape was so good?


----------



## Slater (Nov 27, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> DM6 is quite old product by now



This is just an observation, but I’ve never understood the idea that a headphone that’s a few months or even a year old is somehow junk.

It’s not like we’re talking about the latest cell phone or Intel CPU. I would much rather use a current computer than an i386.

But Sennheiser HD800 are 10+ years old, and they’re still just as valid today as it was 10 years ago.

I’m not picking on you, so please do not be offended. I see people make this sort of comment all of the time, and it always makes me scratch my head. I guess in this tech-obsessed, ‘disposable’ world we live in, most people view everything this way?

I have hand tools that are 100 years old, sandals that are 25 years old, a bicycle that’s 30 years old, etc. There’s nothing wrong with any of them.

If a product is good quality and performs well, I don’t see what the problem is. If anything, older stuff is often made out of better quality materials/construction.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> This is just an observation, but I’ve never understood the idea that a headphone that’s a few months or even a year old is somehow junk.
> 
> It’s not like we’re talking about the latest cell phone or Intel CPU. I would much rather use a current computer than an i386.
> 
> ...


For the "electrostatic drivers" being a newly tested technology in IEM with the associated first-effort failures, the point of @RikudouGoku is quite valid to me.

I am still not sure I understand completely Shuoer's "low voltage electrostatic driver design and associated reliability.


----------



## igor0203

Anyone owns Nicehck EP10? Is it really that good as reviews say? Would it be good for mostly electronic music?


----------



## Tonymac136

EP10 is pretty good but not amazing. It's a bit recessed in the mids for me but the highs and lows are nice. At the price the similar Blon BL01 is my favourite, followed by the Sony MH755, then the EP10.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Nov 27, 2019)

igor0203 said:


> Anyone owns Nicehck EP10? Is it really that good as reviews say? Would it be good for mostly electronic music?


I got it.  It has a bit of a weird fit due to crazy short nozzles,  but they sound good. My extreme testing proved they were among the elites in xtreme  bass head capabilities. The phonograph peeps read my testing and also did their testing to find it among thier top 5 most bass head iems ever.

All for like $9-$10 too.

*always amusing that my phone autocorrects IEMS to items.


----------



## HungryPanda

I like the EP10, I got it in a lucky bag I think.


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> For the "electrostatic drivers" being a newly tested technology in IEM with the associated first-effort failures, the point of @RikudouGoku is quite valid to me.
> 
> I am still not sure I understand completely Shuoer's "low voltage electrostatic driver design and associated reliability.



But DM6 does not use electrostatic drivers.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> But DM6 does not use electrostatic drivers.


Right, I was taking it (and thinking) in the context of his last message about "the tape". My apologies.


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> Right, I was taking it (and thinking) in the context of his last message about "the tape". My apologies.



Ah, I understand now. Makes sense!


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> DM6 is quite old product by now





Slater said:


> This is just an observation, but I’ve never understood the idea that a headphone that’s a few months or even a year old is somehow junk.
> 
> It’s not like we’re talking about the latest cell phone or Intel CPU. I would much rather use a current computer than an i386.
> 
> ...



in the context of "hype cycle", that might be true. once it becomes acknowledged by the mass and have no direct successor in terms of sound and tech in the same (or lower) price bracket, then it would become a stable and timeless product (at least until a substitute appears). The Tin T2 is one of the examples of a solid standing product, while the Blon BL03 (my hunch would say) might get replaced by another in the coming waves of products. 

DM6 has a fair deal of similar sounding product and form factor in it's price range, that's why people shift their focus to other things.

i haven't tried the Audiosense T-lines, but i have tried comparing the DM6 to Fearless S6 Rui and S8F. while the Fearless have a more polished and smoother presentation that makes even bad indie recordings sound good, i prefer the more "raw" and "just is" sound of the DM6 more.


----------



## yorosello

chinmie said:


> in the context of "hype cycle", that might be true. once it becomes acknowledged by the mass and have no direct successor in terms of sound and tech in the same (or lower) price bracket, then it would become a stable and timeless product (at least until a substitute appears). The Tin T2 is one of the examples of a solid standing product, while the Blon BL03 (my hunch would say) might get replaced by another in the coming waves of products.
> 
> DM6 has a fair deal of similar sounding product and form factor in it's price range, that's why people shift their focus to other things.
> 
> i haven't tried the Audiosense T-lines, but i have tried comparing the DM6 to Fearless S6 Rui and S8F. while the Fearless have a more polished and smoother presentation that makes even bad indie recordings sound good, i prefer the more "raw" and "just is" sound of the DM6 more.


what's the sound sig of the dm6? is it neutral to bright?


----------



## chinmie

yorosello said:


> what's the sound sig of the dm6? is it neutral to bright?



i might put it as mild W to V shape. treble is a bit lower than the treble, but still clear and detailed. it has a morr grainy treble compared to some of usd500 and up IEMs, but the bass and mids for me personally can compete just fine. it's sensitive to eartips choices. it can be good or bad, depends on the person. i myself think it's a good aspect, because it has a more tweakability in sound


----------



## yorosello

Having listening to the AV1s make me realize how thin & distanced the vocal on my T2 Galaxy, No. 3 & DR2.


----------



## yorosello

chinmie said:


> i might put it as mild W to V shape. treble is a bit lower than the treble, but still clear and detailed. it has a morr grainy treble compared to some of usd500 and up IEMs, but the bass and mids for me personally can compete just fine. it's sensitive to eartips choices. it can be good or bad, depends on the person. i myself think it's a good aspect, because it has a more tweakability in sound


then in that case, the mid is a bit recessed then?


----------



## chinmie

yorosello said:


> then in that case, the mid is a bit recessed then?



volume wise, yes, but not veiled and covered mids at all


----------



## yorosello

chinmie said:


> volume wise, yes, but not veiled and covered mids at all


great, I might consider it. Thanks for the info


----------



## SoundChoice

chinmie said:


> in the context of "hype cycle", that might be true. once it becomes acknowledged by the mass and have no direct successor in terms of sound and tech in the same (or lower) price bracket, then it would become a stable and timeless product (at least until a substitute appears).
> 
> DM6 has a fair deal of similar sounding product and form factor in it's price range, that's why people shift their focus to other things.



To my ears, there is no replacement to the DM6 form factor, isolation and tuning at its price, though Im interested to learn of one. The T800 may surpass its separation, but is larger. The BA5 has promise but I have yet to test it. For stage, the DM6 disappears into an ear, particularly the clear model. I’m not brave enough to gamble more on BGVP given perceived issues and the difficulty the return them. However, in my opinion. the DM6 provides excellent details, isolation, and is discrete for stage use, and has no competition under $200, though I understand the more pricey Moondrop A8 and others may also be stellar.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 27, 2019)

Has anyone heard of these HiListening earphones? They have 3 filters, and 5 stars on Ali.

HiLisening1BA+1DD HLS-S8 MMCX Dynamic Driver & Balanced Armature Hybrid Earphones Ear-hook Headset Sports


----------



## yorosello

Now I have to choose between the DM6 & LZ A6 mini


----------



## yorosello

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Has anyone heard of these HiListening earphones? They have 3 filters.
> 
> HiLisening1BA+1DD HLS-S8 MMCX Dynamic Driver & Balanced Armature Hybrid Earphones Ear-hook Headset Sports


seems like a new brand


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

yorosello said:


> seems like a new brand


With a dumb name.


----------



## yorosello

LaughMoreDaily said:


> With a dumb name.


Lmao, they are sort of brand name I guess


----------



## baskingshark

SoundChoice said:


> To my ears, there is no replacement to the DM6 form factor, isolation and tuning at its price, though Im interested to learn of one. The T800 may surpass its separation, but is larger. The BA5 has promise but I have yet to test it. For stage, the DM6 disappears into an ear, particularly the clear model. I’m not brave enough to gamble more on BGVP given perceived issues and the difficulty the return them. However, in my opinion. the DM6 provides excellent details, isolation, and is discrete for stage use, and has no competition under $200, though I understand the more pricey Moondrop A8 and others may also be stellar.



The BGVP DM6 shell (clear model) looks like the shape and size as the BLON Cardinal shell, I just realized. It even has a similar concha protrusion. LOL. But of course Cardinal uses one DD compared to the DM6's multi BA set up. These CHIFI companies are probably making OEM shells +/- drivers for each other. Or probably one factory makes it with a standard mould and the different brands get their shells from this same factory, just stamping a different logo on the shell.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

yorosello said:


> Now I have to choose between the DM6 & LZ A6 mini


Bad Guy Audio Reviews made a thumbs down video for the LZ A6 Mini.


----------



## chinmie

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Bad Guy Audio Reviews made a thumbs down video for the LZ A6 Mini.



he also says MT100 sounds like paper cup. yet it's one of my most favorite earphones ever 

i had the chance to also listen to some IEMs that he reviewed, some i agreed, some i don't. doesn't mean anyone's right or wrong.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

chinmie said:


> he also says MT100 sounds like paper cup. yet it's one of my most favorite earphones ever
> 
> i had the chance to also listen to some IEMs that he reviewed, some i agreed, some i don't. doesn't mean anyone's right or wrong.


As far as I  am concerned... **** is icky. MT100 probably sound like a plastic cup. Garbage.


----------



## genck

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Bad Guy Audio Reviews made a thumbs down video for the LZ A6 Mini.


Who cares


----------



## yorosello

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Bad Guy Audio Reviews made a thumbs down video for the LZ A6 Mini.


really? haven't check them yet


----------



## chinmie

LaughMoreDaily said:


> As far as I  am concerned... **** is icky. MT100 probably sound like a plastic cup. Garbage.



paper cup. one whole level better than plastic cup. but KZ is better


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

chinmie said:


> paper cup. one whole level better than plastic cup. but KZ is better


KZ's are better then ****'s for sure. And, I don't like them either.


----------



## chinmie

LaughMoreDaily said:


> KZ's are better then ****'s for sure. And, I don't like them either.



okay then


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> This is just an observation, but I’ve never understood the idea that a headphone that’s a few months or even a year old is somehow junk.
> 
> It’s not like we’re talking about the latest cell phone or Intel CPU. I would much rather use a current computer than an i386.
> 
> ...



whoops, Sorry @Slater I should write more specifically about Chi-fi world only. Yes I do agree on that some great headphones/earphones still standing from the past until now, like maybe the Sony EX-1000, yes HD 800 etc. And absolutely correct about other things that built on better materials in the past. I was referring to chi-fi world because lately they are moving so fast. So a good chifi from last year can be overtake by this year better chifi, unless they are really great or have something special like maybe T2, or this year BL-03. But in case on DM6 they have been mixed review even for last year, and a lot of people prefer Kanas Pro or ibasso IT01s, and more over BGVP have DM7 now. Like KZ they are also improving by the time, like better take ZS10 pro than last year ZS10 regular, or better take ZSX today. Just like that. I should write more specific before, my bad.


----------



## Slater (Nov 28, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Has anyone heard of these HiListening earphones? They have 3 filters, and 5 stars on Ali.
> 
> HiLisening1BA+1DD HLS-S8 MMCX Dynamic Driver & Balanced Armature Hybrid Earphones Ear-hook Headset Sports





yorosello said:


> seems like a new brand





LaughMoreDaily said:


> With a dumb name.





yorosello said:


> Lmao, they are sort of brand name I guess



Shenzen HiListening Company is part of the same company as Magaosi.

http://www.szhlsx.com/

They are not a new company at all, and have been around for years and years. The company name, website, and HLS (and HLSX) incorporated into many of their model names all come from the owner's full name Haili Xin Sheng (海力笙鑫).

They make very good stuff. Magaosi uses a lot of Knowles BA drivers, very competent tuning, good quality materials, super nice eartips, etc. I have numerous Magaosi products, and I am happy with them all.

His parents gave him his name when he was born, so it's was out of his control. Fuji Heavy Industries might be considered a "dumb name", but most people know them as Subaru, and they make excellent cars. Don't let a name influence your judgement.

_Additional notes: The HLS-S8 original sold for $100. So this seems to be a closeout price due to the model being discontinued. If you're curious, @B9Scrambler wrote a review on the HLS-S8. He liked the sound, but the cable and packaging is very plain and basic. Personally, I listen to the gear (not the packaging), so if an earphone has basic/cheap packaging but good sound that's all that matters to me. As far as a meh cable, most earphones come with crappy or very basic cables. You can buy a nice braided upgraded mmcx cable for $7-$12, so that would not be a deal breaker for me in the least bit. In fact, since you can get the HLS-S8 for $36+$7 for a nice mmcx upgrade cable, that's $43 for a top notch setup. A far cry from the original $100 price. Sounds like a no brainer to me._


----------



## peter123

DynamicEars said:


> whoops, Sorry @Slater I should write more specifically about Chi-fi world only. Yes I do agree on that some great headphones/earphones still standing from the past until now, like maybe the Sony EX-1000, yes HD 800 etc. And absolutely correct about other things that built on better materials in the past. I was referring to chi-fi world because lately they are moving so fast. So a good chifi from last year can be overtake by this year better chifi, unless they are really great or have something special like maybe T2, or this year BL-03. But in case on DM6 they have been mixed review even for last year, and a lot of people prefer Kanas Pro or ibasso IT01s, and more over BGVP have DM7 now. Like KZ they are also improving by the time, like better take ZS10 pro than last year ZS10 regular, or better take ZSX today. Just like that. I should write more specific before, my bad.



What exactly are you basing this newer is better on? Looking at your profile I don't see any models that, iirc, is older than two years and probably not even that. 

Have you compared the DM6 to the DM7? If so in what way is the 7 superior? 

There's plenty of examples where newer isn't always better. From the top of my mind (and from personal experience) the LZ A5 comes to mind, most users felt they weren't any better than the A4 (or even worse). Speaking of the A4 I still hold it in very high regard despite having a myriad of new IEM's since I got them. Another Chfi example is the Super Audio SA6 that was the first "expensive" ($250-300) Chinese IEM's that I bought for my own money, gotta be 4-5 years ago. They also hold up very well to a lot of my newer $200+ models. From the non chifi world the Aurisonics ASG 1PLUS gives me the goosebumps to this day.

In my experience quality never goes out of style.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone gonna buy anything on black friday? 

I might buy either the Bqeyz Spring 1 or the LZ A6. ( Am interested in how piezo drivers sound, NOT looking to replace my Tape unless they....die.....)


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone gonna buy anything on black friday?
> 
> I might buy either the Bqeyz Spring 1 or the LZ A6. ( Am interested in how piezo drivers sound, NOT looking to replace my Tape unless they....die.....)



Fwiw I really love the A6


----------



## Solar1971

I’m excited.  I just ordered a set of KZ AS10’s. 
My KZ ZS10’s should be arriving soon. So I can compare them. 4BA+1DD VS 5BA. 
we shall see. Yea!! 
Happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone gonna buy anything on black friday?
> 
> I might buy either the Bqeyz Spring 1 or the LZ A6. ( Am interested in how piezo drivers sound, NOT looking to replace my Tape unless they....die.....)



Not much stuff that I find interesting but my only buy will be the Hisenior A6 with 6ba per side.


----------



## TheVortex

Solar1971 said:


> I’m excited.  I just ordered a set of KZ AS10’s.
> My KZ ZS10’s should be arriving soon. So I can compare them. 4BA+1DD VS 5BA.
> we shall see. Yea!!
> Happy thanksgiving!!!



Which ZS10? Pro or non pro?

I own the ZS10, ZS10 pro and AS10 and only the non pro ZS10 is the one I would not recommend. I struggle a bit with the comfort of the AS10 as the shape for me is not ergonomic but sound great


----------



## Solar1971

Oh hi the ZS10 Pro. Sorry I forgot to put in the pro part. Lol


----------



## Solar1971

Oh my god I think I’m going nuts. I just ordered a pair of BQEYZ KB100’s. 
I don’t know why. I mean yeah I read some good things about them. But it was sort of an impulse buy as well. Lol
Somebody please stop me before I empty out my bank account. Hahahahaha haha


----------



## SoundChoice

Solar1971 said:


> Oh my god I think I’m going nuts. I just ordered a pair of BQEYZ KB100’s.
> I don’t know why. I mean yeah I read some good things about them. But it was sort of an impulse buy as well. Lol
> Somebody please stop me before I empty out my bank account. Hahahahaha haha



Welcome to Head-Fi.


----------



## Dcell7

TheVortex said:


> Not much stuff that I find interesting but my only buy will be the Hisenior A6 with 6ba per side.



My A6 is in transit since last week. It was sent with China Post registered airmail. The tracking stopped at somewhere in Guangzhou, China. I don’t know if it has left China. Maybe the tracking updates just stopped. Probably will take weeks before it arrives. I should have insisted on Singapore Post or ePacket which mostly takes 10-15 days for me and the tracking is more accurate.


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone gonna buy anything on black friday?
> 
> I might buy either the Bqeyz Spring 1 or the LZ A6. ( Am interested in how piezo drivers sound, NOT looking to replace my Tape unless they....die.....)



i think I'm gonna hold on to my wallet this black friday. my Tape from 11.11  has just arrived yesterday (along with a couple of TWSs), and so far I'm really happy with it, reminds me of the PP8's signature (albeit with a warmer bass region) and soundstage a lot. so far no problem with the MMCX and I've been using it around 5 hours since yesterday


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone gonna buy anything on black friday?
> 
> I might buy either the Bqeyz Spring 1 or the LZ A6. ( Am interested in how piezo drivers sound, NOT looking to replace my Tape unless they....die.....)



as I love the Spring 1, they are very good, but A6 will be on another step up from what I've read so far. @Bui Hai Anh have both and put the A6 on his top list with T800 while spring 1 on second with Tape.


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone gonna buy anything on black friday?
> 
> I might buy either the Bqeyz Spring 1 or the LZ A6. ( Am interested in how piezo drivers sound, NOT looking to replace my Tape unless they....die.....)



Looking into picking up a FAAEAL Hibiscus myself. They've rather flown under the radar for the most part and there aren't really any detailed reviews of it out there but I'm captivated by the way it looks, and am looking to start building out my collection with a slightly more upscale single DD. 

This comes after taking a punt on the KZ EDR1 over 11/11 after years of budget Philips and Sonys and being pleasantly surprised by what they accomplish for like two dollars. I've been bitten by the Chi Fi bug.


----------



## 1clearhead

Solar1971 said:


> Oh my god I think I’m going nuts. I just ordered a pair of BQEYZ KB100’s.
> I don’t know why. I mean yeah I read some good things about them. But it was sort of an impulse buy as well. Lol
> Somebody please stop me before I empty out my bank account. Hahahahaha haha


Trust me, I tried to stop myself and others tried to help, but it never worked. Whether, you like it or not, you have no choice to just accept the inevitable.

 

...But, after all that, I'm still here. 
 ... PS. By the way, that's not me, haha!

-Clear


----------



## Solar1971

Lolololol. I think I’m screwed. But I like it. Is something wrong with me? Hahaha.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Solar1971 said:


> Lolololol. I think I’m screwed. But I like it. Is something wrong with me? Hahaha.


Why would you be screwed ordering awesome KB100 earphones?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

unifutomaki said:


> Looking into picking up a FAAEAL Hibiscus myself. They've rather flown under the radar for the most part and there aren't really any detailed reviews of it out there but I'm captivated by the way it looks, and am looking to start building out my collection with a slightly more upscale single.


I've heard from one person the Blon 03 sounds better than Hibiscus.


----------



## Solar1971

Because. I don’t think I can stop. Lol. 
I just placed an order for CCA C10’s. They were on sale on eBay for 28$ with mic. Purple color. Oh my god why?!?!?!


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 29, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I've heard from one person the Blon 03 sounds better than Hibiscus.



Maybe I shall take the oppoty to grab the Blons as well, and figure that out for myself  annotation and driams as it were

Pray tell, might anybody have thoughts about the TFZ T2 Galaxy? They look pretty great too.


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 29, 2019)

I am very surprised with the HECATE GM360 by EDIFIER. I bought these on 11/11 sale for around $16 US dollars (113 yuan) on taobao and performs way above their price! Very similar to the BLONS, but with slightly less mid-bass and more micro-details! The only CONS are the non-detachable cables, but everything else about them is very positive!

 *Below are the FR GRAPH of HECATE(left) and BLON BL03(right) from current postings.


I bought mine on taobao...
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?i...0a532ae1cbc979b100f344&spm=a230r.1.1957635.48

-Clear


----------



## Solar1971

1clearhead said:


> I am very surprised with the HECATE GM360 by EDIFIER. I bought these on 11/11 sale for around $16 US dollars (113 yuan) on taobao and performs way above their price! Very similar to the BLONS, but with slightly less mid-bass and more micro-details! The only CONS are the non-detachable cables, but everything else about them is very positive!
> 
> *Below are the FR GRAPH of HECATE and BLON taken from current postings
> 
> ...



wow that’s a LOT of bass. I bet they’re great for EDM.


----------



## yorosello

unifutomaki said:


> Maybe I shall take the oppoty to grab the Blons as well, and figure that out for myself  annotation and driams as it were
> 
> Pray tell, might anybody have thoughts about the TFZ T2 Galaxy? They look pretty great too.


They sounds good too


----------



## 1clearhead

Solar1971 said:


> wow that’s a LOT of bass. I bet they’re great for EDM.


Sub-bass is smooth, deep, and clear, never bloated! ...No mid-bass bleed at all!
These are micro dynamic drivers done right!


----------



## Solar1971

1clearhead said:


> Sub-bass is smooth, deep, and clear, never bloated! ...No mid-bass bleed at all!
> These are micro dynamic drivers done right!



Oh my god I want them. I listen to lots of EDM. 
I ordered the TFZ #3 because it supposedly has nice bass. but I don’t know if it’s as much as your graph is showing wow. 
can you imagine some nice powerful drum and bass on those. Wow!!!


----------



## 1clearhead

Solar1971 said:


> Oh my god I want them. I listen to lots of EDM.
> I ordered the TFZ #3 because it supposedly has nice bass. but I don’t know if it’s as much as your graph is showing wow.
> can you imagine some nice powerful drum and bass on those. Wow!!!


So far, I've been listening to them at home and at work for two days straight. ...No joke!


----------



## baskingshark

Solar1971 said:


> Oh my god I want them. I listen to lots of EDM.
> I ordered the TFZ #3 because it supposedly has nice bass. but I don’t know if it’s as much as your graph is showing wow.
> can you imagine some nice powerful drum and bass on those. Wow!!!



TFZ No. 3 is my go to basshead IEM for EDM. There are definitely bassier sets out there but the No. 3 has quite good instrument separation/clarity/details for a single DD (best of the single DDs I own). So it is quite good for electronic music IMHO, especially if there are some complex instrumentation or competing intrumentation in the music. With EQ, the TFZ No. 3 can really give jaw rattling headache inducing bass LOL. 

I would have considered this set @1clearhead is recommending, but for the non detachable cable. Had a few sets die on me at the cable insertion area, so gotta pass on it unless it's something cheap like a Sony MH755. But it does look super basshead from the FR!


----------



## Solar1971

baskingshark said:


> TFZ No. 3 is my go to basshead IEM for EDM. There are definitely bassier sets out there but the No. 3 has quite good instrument separation/clarity/details for a single DD (best of the single DDs I own). So it is quite good for electronic music IMHO, especially if there are some complex instrumentation or competing intrumentation in the music. With EQ, the TFZ No. 3 can really give jaw rattling headache inducing bass LOL.
> 
> I would have considered this set @1clearhead is recommending, but for the non detachable cable. Had a few sets die on me at the cable insertion area, so gotta pass on it unless it's something cheap like a Sony MH755. But it does look super basshead from the FR!



you know I was wondering about the DD of the #3. it says it has 2 magnets. 2 coils. And 2 cavities. 
sort of like having 2 DDs put tother. I wonder if that’s what it has?  Maybe a single unit. But made from 2 DDs?
Hmmmm I wonder. I’m glad you say it has nice bass. Because that’s why I ordered it. For my EDM fixation. Lol


----------



## Veyska

Solar1971 said:


> Because. I don’t think I can stop. Lol.
> I just placed an order for CCA C10’s. They were on sale on eBay for 28$ with mic. Purple color. Oh my god why?!?!?!


Because the C10 is an awesome IEM, that's why.    Not crazy detailed, not crazy bass or treble or what not, just generally good and satisfying.  ^-^  If I had to winnow my small-but-slowly-growing IEM collection that would be one of the very last ones to go...


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> TFZ No. 3 is my go to basshead IEM for EDM. There are definitely bassier sets out there but the No. 3 has quite good instrument separation/clarity/details for a single DD (best of the single DDs I own). So it is quite good for electronic music IMHO, especially if there are some complex instrumentation or competing intrumentation in the music. With EQ, the TFZ No. 3 can really give jaw rattling headache inducing bass LOL.
> 
> I would have considered this set @1clearhead is recommending, but for the non detachable cable. Had a few sets die on me at the cable insertion area, so gotta pass on it unless it's something cheap like a Sony MH755. But it does look super basshead from the FR!


You'll be surprised how super clear they sound, yet with the smooth very low non-intrusive sub-bass and the incredible micro-details it provides, they really sound extreme! With the right person here in China, I might just get the cables done and make them detachable!


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 29, 2019)

So I was a little lost during 11/11. I'd previously bought a couple of Blon 03's and felt totally satisfied with their subjectively absorbing and pleasing sound.  Still as most in this hobby my IEM finger was itchy,  but how do you better what seems to be the best?  Over the past couple of years I was a Tin HiFi man and later a Budman,  but the Blon's were better to me.  So finger ready I went out searching for a pretty looking,  single,  unattatched IEM.  The answer came rather quickly in a mail from Linsoul. Reduced price.......Semkarch CNT1  $39.  I couldn't find a graph for them,  so based on @FastAndClean review I took a chance and my finger pressed the button.  Now after a week of listening I can say these have a similarity to the Blon 03. I can listen all day.  They have a firmer more well extended bass than the Blon's,  with no bleed at all,  fairly forward mids and vocals.  Highs are good,  not the most detailed,  but do organically support the whole stage.  Like the Blon's there is something magical about these.  Sad that they are being sold off.  If you can get a cheap pair they stand up to the best,  particularly with the gold filter. Does anybody have the graph of the CNT1?


----------



## dharmasteve

Some Klezmer Rock for those that may appreciate the frenzy.


----------



## baskingshark

dharmasteve said:


> So I was a little lost during 11/11. I'd previously bought a couple of Blon 03's and felt totally satisfied with their subjectively absorbing and pleasing sound.  Still as most in this hobby my IEM finger was itchy,  but how do you better what seems to be the best?  Over the past couple of years I was a Tin HiFi man and later a Budman,  but the Blon's were better to me.  So finger ready I went out searching for a pretty looking,  single,  unattatched IEM.  The answer came rather quickly in a mail from Linsoul. Reduced price.......Semkarch CNT1  $39.  I couldn't find a graph for them,  so based on @FastAndClean review I took a chance and my finger pressed the button.  Now after a week of listening I can say these have a similarity to the Blon 03. I can listen all day.  They have a firmer more well extended bass than the Blon's,  with no bleed at all,  fairly forward mids and vocals.  Highs are good,  not the most detailed,  but do organically support the whole stage.  Like the Blon's there is something magical about these.  Sad that they are being sold off.  If you can get a cheap pair they stand up to the best,  particularly with the gold filter. Does anybody have the graph of the CNT1?



Ya the CNT1 is one of my favourite DD chifi. It is more basshead than BLON with black filters. I heard the LZ A6 filters are compatible with it too. It's timbre and tonality is not as good as the BLON IMHO but it's a non fatiguing listen with no weird peaks/troughs on the CNT1. I use it to sleep some days.

I said this before, but if I had discovered the CNT1 before I purchased the TFZ no. 3, i would have skipped the latter. At the original $95 price there's better stuff out there like the toneking ninetails. But at the current 30 - 40 usd firesale prices, it's a steal.


----------



## dharmasteve

baskingshark said:


> Ya the CNT1 is one of my favourite DD chifi. It is more basshead than BLON with black filters. I heard the LZ A6 filters are compatible with it too. It's timbre and tonality is not as good as the BLON IMHO but it's a non fatiguing listen with no weird peaks/troughs on the CNT1. I use it to sleep some days.
> 
> I said this before, but if I had discovered the CNT1 before I purchased the TFZ no. 3, i would have skipped the latter. At the original $95 price there's better stuff out there like the toneking ninetails. But at the current 30 - 40 usd firesale prices, it's a steal.



You're a black filter basshead....a good thing.  I haven't had a chance to really check out those black filters much yet.  I always used to like the way Sade used to use bass in her music.  Although I have many full headphones that can mimic the bass for me,  there are only a few IEMs that can do it.  The TFZ No 3s maybe?  But still no in ear experience touches the bass from good speakers in a fairly unfurnished,  sound compatible room. I like the visceral bass thump in the Solar Plexus Chakra of good speakers. No in-earphone can do that,  so it will always be a missing factor for me although the Blon's compensate somewhat with their musical sound full of timbre and soulfulness.


----------



## Infoseeker (Nov 29, 2019)

unifutomaki said:


> Maybe I shall take the oppoty to grab the Blons as well, and figure that out for myself  annotation and driams as it were
> 
> Pray tell, might anybody have thoughts about the TFZ T2 Galaxy? They look pretty great too.




I have the Blon and Hibiscus, the Blon-03 have a longer decay tonality. Hibiscus are better for faster music. Blon are better for classical.

Soundstage is better on the Hibiscus, probably expected with its better treble.

Oh and Faaeal's gimmick claim about their isolation design for the Hibiscus is substantial,  they isolate better between the two.

Hibiscus is sensitive so can stick to the amazing 3.5mm cable given. No reason to go balanced. Both iems are 2pin.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 29, 2019)

My 11.11 items had left the custom since 2 days ago but until now there is no single update of my package till now, idk what to say. The post service here is sucks.


----------



## baskingshark

dharmasteve said:


> You're a black filter basshead....a good thing.  I haven't had a chance to really check out those black filters much yet.  I always used to like the way Sade used to use bass in her music.  Although I have many full headphones that can mimic the bass for me,  there are only a few IEMs that can do it.  The TFZ No 3s maybe?  But still no in ear experience touches the bass from good speakers in a fairly unfurnished,  sound compatible room. I like the visceral bass thump in the Solar Plexus Chakra of good speakers. No in-earphone can do that,  so it will always be a missing factor for me although the Blon's compensate somewhat with their musical sound full of timbre and soulfulness.



Yeah I'm a basshead LOL. Though even when the Semkarch is used with black filters, the TFZ no. 3 to me still has more subbass extension and quantity. But the Semkarch takes well to EQ so if u wanna get a thumping jaw rattling bass, it can be done.

The gold filters on the Semkarch decrease the bass and increase the treble and makes it more neutralish sounding. Though I personally find with gold filters, the Semkarch sounds a bit like the usual budget CHIFI multi BA/hybrid sets with a bit of a "steely" artificial timbre in the higher registers. YMMV. I gotta get myself some LZ filters one day to put on the Semkarch to try it out.


----------



## Cevisi

yorosello said:


> Thinking to get bgvp dm6 instead of T800 after reconsidering, as i can get the dm6 at my local store here just for $140. Or Should I wait for newer products?


Dm6 is not that good anymore there are better products like kxxs or t800


----------



## Cevisi

yorosello said:


> My 11.11 items had left the custom since 2 days ago but until now there is no single update of my package till now, idk what to say. The post service here is sucks.


I got 3 items but 12 are still stuck at customs thats pretty normal for 11


----------



## yorosello

Cevisi said:


> Dm6 is not that good anymore there are better products like kxxs or t800


Different price range tho, T800. Also I never think of getting Kxxs, I'll be waiting for the moondrop starfield instead.


----------



## yorosello

Cevisi said:


> I got 3 items but 12 are still stuck at customs thats pretty normal for 11


Damn, 12 items?


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 29, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I'm a basshead LOL. Though even when the Semkarch is used with black filters, the TFZ no. 3 to me still has more subbass extension and quantity. But the Semkarch takes well to EQ so if u wanna get a thumping jaw rattling bass, it can be done.
> 
> The gold filters on the Semkarch decrease the bass and increase the treble and makes it more neutralish sounding. Though I personally find with gold filters, the Semkarch sounds a bit like the usual budget CHIFI multi BA/hybrid sets with a bit of a "steely" artificial timbre in the higher registers. YMMV. I gotta get myself some LZ filters one day to put on the Semkarch to try it out.



Just been playing the Semkarch against the Blons and I'm not sure about the 'steely' artificial timbre in the highs. I couldn't get or hear the 'artificial', in my set. Actually bells and triangles and the like are a little more forward in the mix of the Semkarch, but timbre is accurate and natural. When volumes are  equalled for the sets I'm getting good quality and accurate timbre on both IMHO.  It's possible that my ears are older than yours and you have a higher treble timbre sensitivity, and awareness than I do. Boody age....it's a one way street. Probable by a hair, the Blon's will stay my usual daily, but if I was reviewing the Semkarch I would review it highly. Actually I am using them right now and they sound special.


----------



## RikudouGoku

reminder that Linsoul has some nice deals right now, some better than 11/11.

https://www.linsoul.com/products/linsoul-special-set-deals

https://www.linsoul.com/products/black-friday-gift-card


----------



## Cevisi

yorosello said:


> Damn, 12 items?


Yes a 2 cable 1 iem 2 adapter few earings for my girl 2 phone bumber and a big ass seal plush


----------



## yorosello

Damn bruh. It'll be forever


----------



## SoundChoice

Q: What do you call a collection of 12 IEMs?

A: A good start.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Nov 29, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> Just been playing the Semkarch against the Blons and I'm not sure about the 'steely' artificial timbre in the highs. I couldn't get or hear the 'artificial', in my set. Actually bells and triangles and the like are a little more forward in the mix of the Semkarch, but timbre is accurate and natural. When volumes are  equalled for the sets I'm getting good quality and accurate timbre on both IMHO.  It's possible that my ears are older than yours and you have a higher treble timbre sensitivity, and awareness than I do. Boody age....it's a one way street. Probable by a hair, the Blon's will stay my usual daily, but if I was reviewing the Semkarch I would review it highly. Actually I am using them right now and they sound special.


To me they dominate the hell out of the Blons. Better highs, and much better lows to me. Blons have cleaner mids but that's about it. CNT is top notch in comfort and good in isolation. Blons are not that comfortable to me and have below avg isolation. I also have never heard any harshness at all. I have had them for over a year now and I am still amazed by them when I put them in. 

Just my opinion. Im just a CNT. HAHA.


----------



## Tonymac136

Blon and Semkarch are both excellent. I've a slight preference for the Blon but normal people would be happy with either one. Like a CNT, I need both and listen to them at every opporty.


----------



## FastAndClean

it was hard for me to get a good fit with Semckarchy, KZ starlines did it for me


----------



## Tonymac136

FastAndClean said:


> it was hard for me to get a good fit with Semckarchy, KZ starlines did it for me



Me too. Ended up with spiral Dots but in medium not ML.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Nov 29, 2019)

Just an FYI. I was fooling around with filters from LZ A6 Mini and testing them all on CNT-1. Was interested to find that LZ filter nozzles were all wider then the CNT-1 nozzles and the DMG 3rd party filter. This made it enough of a crunch that the regular M size Spiral dots I was using were a bit too thick. Had to go down a size to MS, which of course was just a bit too small for regular filters. Weird. But that tiny of a difference made them go from unnoticeable in my ears and super comfortable to a bit crammed and noticeable.

Interesting though was that Red filter and Brass filter were virtually identical in sound, and the Black filters were identical as well. The Blue filter which is ridiculously shrill and harsh on the LZ made the CNT a very V shaped iem with a bit to much up top that worked great at low volumes on some songs and just shrill and harsh on others.

So I ended up with Black filters on both. CNT-1 is a fun bass toy, and LZ is a more neutral balanced details IEM.




Oh and the white stuff isn't eargoo. Its glue or that sticky booger stuff that keeps the filters on. I know because I tried to clean it off and accidently pulled the screen off of the blue filter. OOPS!


----------



## Solar1971

Hey guys. quick question. 

Most of the stuff I order gets shipped to me from China by a company called SpeedPak. 
I have the tracking information. And I’ve been tracking them. I live in LA county and the tracking says it arrived in LA. 
then it says it left LA or rather is uses the word Departed. Does that mean I should be getting it today?
It says it departed LA yesterday. 
Do they usually send an email when it’s about to arrive? Or does it just show up without any warning?
Thanks.


----------



## HungryPanda

Usually show up without warning


----------



## citral23

SoundChoice said:


> Q: What do you call a collection of 12 IEMs?
> 
> A: A good start.



An addiction.


----------



## Solar1971

HungryPanda said:


> Usually show up without warning



dang that sucks. I hope at least they will send an email saying the item is delivered. 
because some days I’m not even home. I don’t think I like speedpak. 
I hate it when my packages just sit outside my door. For anyone to just take.


----------



## PhonoPhi

SoundChoice said:


> Q: What do you call a collection of 12 IEMs?
> 
> A: A good start.



Q: What do you call a collection of 36 IEMs?

A: You are getting there!


----------



## unifutomaki

Pulled the trigger on these.


----------



## yorosello

Should i pull the trigger on tfz monica :/ it's $87 tho after $9 off


----------



## Solar1971

unifutomaki said:


> Pulled the trigger on these.


YeH. Congrats. Let us know how they sound.


----------



## citral23

yorosello said:


> Should i pull the trigger on tfz monica :/ it's $87 tho after $9 off



Yes. Wait, No!

It looks to me like you could take a step back mate. Nothing is going to disappear overnight. There is no rush. Sit down, listen and enjoy what you already have, then think about it in a few weeks again?


----------



## yorosello

citral23 said:


> Yes. Wait, No!
> 
> It looks to me like you could take a step back mate. Nothing is going to disappear overnight. There is no rush. Sit down, listen and enjoy what you already have, then think about it in a few weeks again?


I'm holding back actually hahaha, going to wait for the moondrop starfield


----------



## Solar1971

All you guys are crazy. I’m including myself in this. I’ve lost all control of my wallet. The money is just crawling out and swimming to China 
As fast as it can. I never knew how fast and far money could swim.  Wow look at all those 100$ bills just swim swim swim. 
Bye bye money. It was so nice to know you. I’m sure you’ll be back soon. In the pocket of a Chinese billionaire. Coming to America to buy my house. 
But that’s ok. I can live under this here bridge in my favorite shopping cart. It’s not too bad. I have my cellphone and 10 pairs of headphones to keep me warm. Yea!!!  I win!!!


----------



## Cevisi

Solar1971 said:


> All you guys are crazy. I’m including myself in this. I’ve lost all control of my wallet. The money is just crawling out and swimming to China
> As fast as it can. I never knew how fast and far money could swim.  Wow look at all those 100$ bills just swim swim swim.
> Bye bye money. It was so nice to know you. I’m sure you’ll be back soon. In the pocket of a Chinese billionaire. Coming to America to buy my house.
> But that’s ok. I can live under this here bridge in my favorite shopping cart. It’s not too bad. I have my cellphone and 10 pairs of headphones to keep me warm. Yea!!!  I win!!!


Tell us something new


----------



## peter123

Yes, we're a bit crazy  


 

 

 
But just a bit lol.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 30, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Yes, we're a bit crazy
> 
> But just a bit lol.


I think my parents will definitely kick me out of the house if they have discovered that much of earphones in my room, lol


----------



## peter123

yorosello said:


> I think my parents definitely gonna kick me out of the house if they discovered that much of earphones in my room



In my case it's probably they kids, and even more likely wife, that'll kick me out eventually


----------



## Solar1971

Lol. Oh my god I’ve never seen that many IEMs in one place. Holy cow!!!
Well that’s ok. There’s plenty of room under this here bridge for all of us to live. Lolololol.


----------



## peter123

Solar1971 said:


> Lol. Oh my god I’ve never seen that many IEMs in one place. Holy cow!!!
> Well that’s ok. There’s plenty of room under this here bridge for all of us to live. Lolololol.



The rabbit hole is endless


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

yorosello said:


> I think my parents will definitely kick me out of the house if they have discovered that much of earphones in my room, lol


 No, they'll tell you to give them back to all the kids you stole them from at school.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 1, 2019)

Semkarch CNT1
Gold Filter
KZ Starline Eartips
Audiosense Copper Cable


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Out of nowhere, I went out and purchased a lucky bag which has a 2DD iem and 2pin BT aptx cable for $12.99. The price tag tempted me to pull the trigger. And I thought that I will have a quiet Black Friday. Sigh. Also, I went ahead took a punt on TRN ST-1. $23 full of surprises and gamble.


----------



## unifutomaki

Solar1971 said:


> YeH. Congrats. Let us know how they sound.



I shall be excitedly sitting on my hands for 2 weeks


----------



## unifutomaki

Dani157 said:


> Out of nowhere, I went out and purchased a lucky bag which has a 2DD iem and 2pin BT aptx cable for $12.99. The price tag tempted me to pull the trigger. And I thought that I will have a quiet Black Friday. Sigh. Also, I went ahead took a punt on TRN ST-1. $23 full of surprises and gamble.



The nice part about Chi Fi is that even the gambles and blind purchases don't cost too much upfront


----------



## SoundChoice

peter123 said:


> Yes, we're a bit crazy
> 
> But just a bit lol.



Where did you get the case? Lots of handy compartments. Couldn’t find it on Amazon.

They sell hardware organizing bins to store nails and bolts, but in this case we’re the nuts.


----------



## piji

Not directly related to the topic but figured I'd give everyone a heads up given how common tip rolling chifi seems, Drop has Dekoni foam tips for $8.


----------



## genck

piji said:


> Not directly related to the topic but figured I'd give everyone a heads up given how common tip rolling chifi seems, Drop has Dekoni foam tips for $8.


dekoni mercury tips are the only tips I've used that I noticed a massive reduction in sound quality no matter the IEM i put them on, YMMV of course. $8 is much better than the $15 i spent on a set of 3 however.


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> Yes, we're a bit crazy
> 
> But just a bit lol.



What tips are those in the top case, in the compartment above your spare eartips?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Seems like everyone is getting new stuff. Including me  LZ A6 Mini.


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> Seems like everyone is getting new stuff. Including me  LZ A6 Mini.


get some beryllium


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> get some beryllium


? you mean I should get a beryllium driver iem? That is missing in my collection, but not planning on getting it. (for now...)


----------



## genck

RikudouGoku said:


> ? you mean I should get a beryllium driver iem? That is missing in my collection, but not planning on getting it. (for now...)


No he meant go on a mining expedition


----------



## TimeSnow

Found these today. Hadn't really ever found a comfortable tip with them... The small Sedna Eartips however made them fit beautifully.

And boy, they're actually still pretty great! 

Hurray!


----------



## peter123

SoundChoice said:


> Where did you get the case? Lots of handy compartments. Couldn’t find it on Amazon.
> 
> They sell hardware organizing bins to store nails and bolts, but in this case we’re the nuts.



I've bought them locally in Norway but they should be available in most hardware stores.


----------



## peter123

Slater said:


> What tips are those in the top case, in the compartment above your spare eartips?



Who knows? Seriously, I'm pretty sure that I bought them on Aliexpress or Ebay, I've got them in red and blue as well and can't remember where I bought which. They didn't come with any IEM's as far as I can remember. I've had them for quite a while that's why I'm not sure...


----------



## DynamicEars

TimeSnow said:


>



Burn in process?


----------



## Toastybob

DynamicEars said:


> Burn in process?


LETMUSICBURN

I think I may be the only known human to actually like the stock BLON BL03 tips. I'm still experimenting to find the best fitting tip, but the stock small Spinfit clones are good enough for me.


----------



## Broquen

TimeSnow said:


> Found these today. Hadn't really ever found a comfortable tip with them... The small Sedna Eartips however made them fit beautifully.
> 
> And boy, they're actually still pretty great!
> 
> Hurray!



Seems the same exact shell that use Radsone HE100...


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 1, 2019)

Is it normal that my Faaeal Hibiscus sound better out of my Asus RoG Phone 2 than off of my Hiby R6 Pro...?

Has a much better timbre and decay tonality off my phone.


----------



## HungryPanda

Maybe be the filter settings on the R6 need changing


----------



## Banbeucmas

My review of the Tin T4 after a few days of using. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t4.24037/reviews#review-22964

I am also trying the BL03 right now. Pretty much would recommend it for its price


----------



## gtrx333

Ive taken the hit on the tri I3
Will rtake about 2 weeks to arrive.
We will see how they compare to the tin p1, obravo cupid and shuoer tape


----------



## unifutomaki

Infoseeker said:


> Is it normal that my Faaeal Hibiscus sound better out of my Asus RoG Phone 2 than off of my Hiby R6 Pro...?
> 
> Has a much better timbre and decay tonality off my phone.



That bodes well for my use-case then ^_^


----------



## TimeSnow (Dec 1, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Burn in process?


Considering the DZATs are wood.....


----------



## TimeSnow

Broquen said:


> Seems the same exact shell that use Radsone HE100...



I know, right? The sound profile is quite diffeent though... And these are literally made of wood! So.... Mad they're so similar.


----------



## dharmasteve

So Semkarch CNT1, a very capable natural sounding IEM. Not basshead.... but very solid bass with clear edges and slam without being diffuse or boomy, and the prominent midrange is quite forward in the mix. The  highs are not as detailed as a BA, nevertheless the wonderful holistic, unveiled sound, makes this IEM, a listener and a keeper.  If you can get this discounted at $40-50 it is a must, although at $100  I would probably look elsewhere....maybe at the Blon 03.


----------



## baskingshark

dharmasteve said:


> So Semkarch CNT1, a very capable natural sounding IEM. Not basshead.... but very solid bass with clear edges and slam without being diffuse or boomy, and the prominent midrange is quite forward in the mix. The  highs are not as detailed as a BA, nevertheless the wonderful holistic, unveiled sound, makes this IEM, a listener and a keeper.  If you can get this discounted at $40-50 it is a must, although at $100  I would probably look elsewhere....maybe at the Blon 03.



Which filters are u using? It is one level shy of bassheadery with black filters IMHO.
The bass is fast for a DD though, much faster than the BLONs.

I like that with the CNT1 on black filters, the lower mids are more prominent than upper mids, thus making male vocals more forward and the upper mids less screechy. This kind of lower mids > upper mids mix is not common in CHIFI sets. Very non fatiguing signature.


----------



## jibberish

baskingshark said:


> Which filters are u using? It is one level shy of bassheadery with black filters IMHO.
> The bass is fast for a DD though, much faster than the BLONs.
> 
> I like that with the CNT1 on black filters, the lower mids are more prominent than upper mids, thus making male vocals more forward and the upper mids less screechy. This kind of lower mids > upper mids mix is not common in CHIFI sets. Very non fatiguing signature.


Yeah, I think that's why I like the CNT1 so much as well. The mids are presented without that upper mid elevation that can become too much for my ears at times (TFZ models come to mind). Combining that aspect with the controlled, powerful bass and just enough treble sparkle makes the CNT1 a very fun and easy listen.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

dharmasteve said:


> So Semkarch CNT1, a very capable natural sounding IEM. Not basshead.... but very solid bass with clear edges and slam without being diffuse or boomy, and the prominent midrange is quite forward in the mix. The  highs are not as detailed as a BA, nevertheless the wonderful holistic, unveiled sound, makes this IEM, a listener and a keeper.  If you can get this discounted at $40-50 it is a must, although at $100  I would probably look elsewhere....maybe at the Blon 03.



I think its on the line of basshead. A tiny little bit of EQ pushes it into basshead territory. I am completely satisfied with the bass quantity and I am a basshead. Great IEM.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 1, 2019)

Listening to my T2 Galaxy again & they did sound really damn good for the price imo. Mid was rather forward, bass is deep & punchy, plus the detail is also there. It a great deal as I only paid half of it's price


----------



## genck

yorosello said:


> Listening to my T2 Galaxy again & they did sound really damn good for the price imo. Mid was rather forward, bass is deep & punchy, plus the detail is also there. It a great deal as I only paid half of it's price


yup, my favorite IEM


----------



## dharmasteve

baskingshark said:


> Which filters are u using? It is one level shy of bassheadery with black filters IMHO.
> The bass is fast for a DD though, much faster than the BLONs.
> 
> I like that with the CNT1 on black filters, the lower mids are more prominent than upper mids, thus making male vocals more forward and the upper mids less screechy. This kind of lower mids > upper mids mix is not common in CHIFI sets. Very non fatiguing signature.



All based on the gold filter. On Monday I'm gonna swap them to the black filters and try and see the differences.  Wanted to give enough time to get a real feel for the golds. At the moment 9 out of 10. Really have nothing negative to say at all.


----------



## RikudouGoku

What are the Best hybrid drivers out there right now?


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the Best hybrid drivers out there right now?



perhaps Tia Trio or Sony Z1R or EE Legend X or  Jomo Trinity SS


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the Best hybrid drivers out there right now?



The absolute best? What’s your budget? $1k? $3k? $10k? $50k?


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 1, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> All based on the gold filter. On Monday I'm gonna swap them to the black filters and try and see the differences.  Wanted to give enough time to get a real feel for the golds. At the moment 9 out of 10. Really have nothing negative to say at all.



Ah no wonder u said the Semkarch wasn't basshead. I dunno about your sonic preferences but the black filters are my go to due to the increased bass quantity. Like @BadReligionPunk , I'm a basshead, but I didn't need to EQ the bass frequencies once black filters were on.

Sadly, the Semkarch is no longer in production, and there's a flood of single DD CHIFI in the market these few months, with the BLON being the biggest hypetrain, so the Semkarch will probably not get the recognition it deserves. Though at the usual retail price of $95 USD, I would have skipped it for other single DD sets at the same price range.




Anyways, I saw a few AE shops having the same lucky bags for BF:



 

I'm quite interested in the 3 DD set. I have a feeling it will be the Kinboofi F60?


----------



## Infoseeker

Does the EJ07 count as top tier? Or is it not as fun sounding like the Legend X.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

baskingshark said:


> Ah no wonder u said the Semkarch wasn't basshead. I dunno about your sonic preferences but the black filters are my go to due to the increased bass quantity. Like @BadReligionPunk , I'm a basshead, but I didn't need to EQ the bass frequencies once black filters were on.
> 
> Sadly, the Semkarch is no longer in production, and there's a flood of single DD CHIFI in the market these few months, with the BLON being the biggest hypetrain, so the Semkarch will probably not get the recognition it deserves. Though at the usual retail price of $95 USD, I would have skipped it for other single DD sets at the same price range.
> 
> ...


That would be my guess as well.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

You know one thing I wish Chi-fi would work on is push pull twin dynamics. Audio Technica killed it a few years ago with some of the best sounding phones, but to my knowledge they were they only ones. Then it just died as hybrids took over.


----------



## baskingshark

BadReligionPunk said:


> You know one thing I wish Chi-fi would work on is push pull twin dynamics. Audio Technica killed it a few years ago with some of the best sounding phones, but to my knowledge they were they only ones. Then it just died as hybrids took over.



Well the lucky bag above has a dual DD set in option C if u are keen to try.

I have a feeling it's quite hard to tune multiple DD well compared to multi BA/hybrids, hence single DDs are more common in CHIFI. 
I have the NiceHCK M6 (4 BA + 2 DD) and the dual DD bass is a big mess with the stock nozzles. Super boomy and not homogeneous with the mids/treble. Despite my basshead preferences I had to tone down the bass with a third party nozzle for the M6. 

Probably CHIFI companies will spend less R&D/tuning costs sticking with single DDs and hybrids, though I'm also keen to see if they can do multi DD sets well.


----------



## Slater (Dec 1, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> You know one thing I wish Chi-fi would work on is push pull twin dynamics. Audio Technica killed it a few years ago with some of the best sounding phones, but to my knowledge they were they only ones. Then it just died as hybrids took over.



Isn’t Dunu’s new flagship a push-pull? I’m pretty sure I saw that recently.

If it’s not the new Dunu flagship, then it was an earphone I was just reading about in the last few weeks. It’s too hard to keep up with every new earphone release; it makes my head spin!

_Update: I checked, and I was wrong. I was thinking of the new Dunu Luna, which is not a push pull but rather a rolled beryllium film driver. Dunu does have another new model that uses an isobaric dual dynamic driver. I guess I was thinking of a different earphone. I’m sure it will come to me_


----------



## CoFire

Slater said:


> Isn’t Dunu’s new flagship a push-pull? I’m pretty sure I saw that recently.
> 
> If it’s not the new Dunu flagship, then it was an earphone I was just reading about in the last few weeks. It’s too hard to keep up with every new earphone release; it makes my head spin!



I think the NX7 Pro is a push pull dual dynamic with other drivers of course.


----------



## vamsidhar57

Hello all! Hope you had a good Black Friday buying time. Before the sale ends I am trying to purchase my first hifi iem within 100$, and TFZ No. 3 seems good in terms of sound quality (esp. bass) and looks! 

But as @baskingshark stated in my other post, since my music taste is toward a little bit of everything (electronic, rock, pop, Indian regional), TRN V90 seems a better option since it has better technicalities than NO. 3 and it will be cheaper for me (im more happy that the risk is less). people who own both, what do you suggest me? 

Thank you all!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> The absolute best? What’s your budget? $1k? $3k? $10k? $50k?


maximum 200 usd


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> Isn’t Dunu’s new flagship a push-pull? I’m pretty sure I saw that recently.
> 
> If it’s not the new Dunu flagship, then it was an earphone I was just reading about in the last few weeks. It’s too hard to keep up with every new earphone release; it makes my head spin!
> 
> _Update: I checked, and I was wrong. I was thinking of the new Dunu Luna, which is not a push pull but rather a rolled beryllium film driver. Dunu does have another new model that uses an isobaric dual dynamic driver. I guess I was thinking of a different earphone. I’m sure it will come to me_


You thinking is correct 
Dunu DM-480 is the one "push-pull", I have seen ~$70 numbers from Dunu, but shipping late Dec.
Here is new thread for new Dunu(s):
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dunu-dm-480-dm-380-impressions-thread.920370/


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Dec 2, 2019)

Dunu DM-480 going to research that. Not sure its the same thing. Its being marketed as isobaric push dynamics. Don't know what that means exactly and there is no info on it at all. 


Was also just reading about the new Audio-Technica ATH-CK2000Ti and see that it is push pull also. But $750 OUCH!
The CKR9/10's are a much more affordable. Also 2x13mm drivers. 

Here is an interview on the process and what it does. http://sea.audio-technica.com/ckr/interview_02.html


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 2, 2019)

Looks mids forward.

What is the gimmick of these drivers? Do they rumble like haptic feedback vibration drivers?


----------



## Slater (Dec 2, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> You thinking is correct
> Dunu DM-480 is the one "push-pull", I have seen ~$70 numbers from Dunu, but shipping late Dec.
> Here is new thread for new Dunu(s):
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dunu-dm-480-dm-380-impressions-thread.920370/



I did find 1 that I forgot about:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trinity-audio-engineering-phantom-sabre.21605/

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...ead-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem.796729/


----------



## superuser1

Slater said:


> I did find 1 that I forgot about:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trinity-audio-engineering-phantom-sabre.21605/
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...ead-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem.796729/


lol we know what happened with Trinity Audio.....right


----------



## superuser1

for example



Jeffreyy said:


> If anyones wondering the phantom hunter praised as a 5 driver per side iem with 4 balanced armature drivers only has 2 dynamics. Thats it. What a complete scam this company is.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Tansio Mirai TSMR-5. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 2, 2019)

Slater said:


> I did find 1 that I forgot about:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trinity-audio-engineering-phantom-sabre.21605/
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...ead-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem.796729/





superuser1 said:


> lol we know what happened with Trinity Audio.....right



That is a company best forgotten...if only we could forget.   When they disappeared they still owed us gear that we had already given them about £300 total for... the Icarus 4,  a headphone and some weird dac thingie.  They kept people believing that the stuff would soon be on its way and then they just disappeared.  Although one of the guys has used the money to start another company.... and still taking money ahead of time... IMR.  (Zenith, Aten etc).


----------



## Slater

superuser1 said:


> lol we know what happened with Trinity Audio.....right





superuser1 said:


> for example



Yes, their hybrid was a scam, but the regular dual dynamic was only ever advertised as a dual dynamic. So *technically*, they were telling the truth on that one lol


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 2, 2019)

Slater said:


> Yes, their hybrid was a scam, but the regular dual dynamic was only ever advertised as a dual dynamic. So *technically*, they were telling the truth on that one lol



Yeah but... they cheated people out of a lot of money and ran away with it to start something new when Trinity went bankrupt.  The products in question were not kick-starter... they were preorders for promised products.

There is something going on now with a promised headphone .. I won't mention the company but I think it is going to end up the same.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Yeah but... they cheated people out of a lot of money and ran away with it to start something new when Trinity went bankrupt.  The products in question were not kick-starter... they were preorders for promised products.
> 
> There is something going on now with a promised headphone .. I won't mention the company but I think it is going to end up the same.



I know, I was being sarcastic. Trinity are/were scumbags, and it is a shining example of how *not* to run a company.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I know, I was being sarcastic. Trinity are/were scumbags, and it is a shining example of how *not* to run a company.



Sad that they are carrying on without people realizing it is the same person.

As for the other company... I hope you guys get what you want but I am very skeptical.  I never wanted anyone here to go for that...


----------



## Otto Motor

The third opinion in our *BQEYZ Spring 1 *trilogy -- interesting that nobody talks about these...soon here on Head-Fi, too.



Spoiler: Here


----------



## tiamor988

Otto Motor said:


> The third opinion in our *BQEYZ Spring 1 *trilogy -- interesting that nobody talks about these...soon here on Head-Fi, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here


For the wooly bass, you could try this.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqe...pressions-thread.894089/page-50#post-15274510


----------



## Otto Motor

tiamor988 said:


> For the wooly bass, you could try this.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqe...pressions-thread.894089/page-50#post-15274510


Thanks! I did something like that with the iBasso IT01 upon a recommendation, which brought out the upper midrange, which blew my ears off.


----------



## kukkurovaca

tiamor988 said:


> For the wooly bass, you could try this.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqe...pressions-thread.894089/page-50#post-15274510





Otto Motor said:


> Thanks! I did something like that with the iBasso IT01 upon a recommendation, which brought out the upper midrange, which blew my ears off.



I find that post-mod the Spring 1 require EQ to cut midbass and sibilance. (Also, a powerful source helps a lot with the bass.) One of those earphones that comes with a lot of caveats, but once they're set up just so, extremely good performers. 

I hope BQEYZ works on the tuning and puts out a follow-up.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks! I did something like that with the iBasso IT01 upon a recommendation, which brought out the upper midrange, which blew my ears off.



It boosts the upper mids of the Spring1, too, though it's not offensive to my ears.


kukkurovaca said:


> I find that post-mod the Spring 1 require EQ to cut midbass and sibilance. (Also, a powerful source helps a lot with the bass.) One of those earphones that comes with a lot of caveats, but once they're set up just so, extremely good performers.
> 
> I hope BQEYZ works on the tuning and puts out a follow-up.



Totally agree with this. The Spring1 takes more effort to sound right than most earphones I've tried, but the effort really pays off.


----------



## Otto Motor

Ziggomatic said:


> It boosts the upper mids of the Spring1, too, though it's not offensive to my ears.
> 
> 
> Totally agree with this. The Spring1 takes more effort to sound right than most earphones I've tried, but the effort really pays off.


A $139 earphone should work well out of the box. Basta! When a company has to be shown by a bunch of amateurs like us how to make their iem sound best, that's not good.


----------



## Ziggomatic

Otto Motor said:


> A $139 earphone should work well out of the box. Basta! When a company has to be shown by a bunch of amateurs like us how to make their iem sound best, that's not good.



Totally. It's a weird hobby. The Spring1 is currently one of my favorite sets to listen to, maybe my second favorite behind the Flares Pro 2 HD. But would I recommend it? Not without a ton of caveats, no. Go figure.


----------



## citral23

Ziggomatic said:


> Totally. It's a weird hobby. The Spring1 is currently one of my favorite sets to listen to, maybe my second favorite behind the Flares Pro 2 HD. But would I recommend it? Not without a ton of caveats, no. Go figure.



My favorite earbud isn't one I recommend  Not that it needs tweaking, but it's really not very versatile, we can separate our recommendations from what we personally enjoy most, if the intent is really to help the other person instead of pushing for our own taste/purchases.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 2, 2019)

Ziggomatic said:


> Totally. It's a weird hobby. The Spring1 is currently one of my favorite sets to listen to, maybe my second favorite behind the Flares Pro 2 HD. But would I recommend it? Not without a ton of caveats, no. Go figure.


Another point: the western and eastern ear has different sonic preferences. My Singaporian friend claims Chinese (Asians in general) like "sawtooth"...that is a forward upper midrange. For example, the "screaming" NiceHCK NX7 sold very well in Japan.

But the Asian market is the biggest for Chi-Fi and the American and European markets are relatively small. That's why we are assisting with the tuning of a few models especially designed for western preferences. These models won't sell in Asia and they will be released in small badges of 250 or 500. That's very kind by the manufacturers because I don't see much money in that, considering their R&D cost.

I am at a loss why the Japanese like screaming earphones (their home stereos are rather mellow) and will test them by releasing an earphone review of the forthcoming KBEAR Diamond i1 in Japanese...let's see whether they bite.


----------



## dharmasteve

If anyone is interested the Semkarch CNT1 seems to be back down in price. 

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Y87YR2C?ref=em_1p_1_ti&ref_=pe_27541390_456869190


----------



## FastAndClean

Grab the Semckarchy, it is fast and clean


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> Another point: the western and eastern ear has different sonic preferences. My Singaporian friend claims Chinese (Asians in general) like "sawtooth"...that is a forward upper midrange. For example, the "screaming" NiceHCK NX7 sold very well in Japan.
> 
> But the Asian market is the biggest for Chi-Fi and the American and European markets are relatively small. That's why we are assisting with the tuning of a few models especially designed for western preferences. These models won't sell in Asia and they will be released in small badges of 250 or 500. That's very kind bey the manufacturers because I don't see much money in that, considering their R&D cost.
> 
> I am at a loss why the Japanese like screaming earphones (their home stereos are rather mellow) and will test them by releasing an earphone review of the forthcoming KBEAR Diamond i1 in Japanese...let's see whether they bite.



eastern ears, western ears.. that categorizations are a bit loose, and i think i would depends on the  music, genre and recording took place more. 

nashville and LA mixed songs differently (even in the same genre of rock, for example). even two different guys from tokyo might mix the same material differently. 

an era also defines sound differences..different recording tech, consumer stereo system and the medium they are listening to at the time. 

I'm Indonesian, but listens to lots of american and european artists, so what ears am I?


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> so what ears am I?



International of course.


----------



## Toastybob

mbwilson111 said:


> International of course.


"World."


----------



## Otto Motor

chinmie said:


> eastern ears, western ears.. that categorizations are a bit loose, and i think i would depends on the  music, genre and recording took place more.
> 
> nashville and LA mixed songs differently (even in the same genre of rock, for example). even two different guys from tokyo might mix the same material differently.
> 
> ...


Agreed! It is just a crude distinction. French company Focal tunes differently compared to British manufacturers.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Agreed! It is just a crude distinction. French company Focal tunes differently compared to British manufacturers.



You should hear Kazakhstan - now they tune their audio stuff in a very unique way vs anyone else!


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Agreed! It is just a crude distinction. French company Focal tunes differently compared to British manufacturers.



What is the "British" sound? I've got IEMs from Atomic Floyd, Bower & Wilkins, Cambridge Audio, Flare Audio, KEF, IMR, Musical Fidelity, RHA & Rock Jaw and I can't figure out at all that they are all tuned by people from the same country when I listen to them...


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 2, 2019)

chickenmoon said:


> What is the "British" sound? I've got IEMs from Atomic Floyd, Bower & Wilkins, Cambridge Audio, Flare Audio, KEF, IMR, Musical Fidelity, RHA & Rock Jaw and I can't figure out at all that they are all tuned by people from the same country when I listen to them...


I was more referring to loudspeakers: the famous unique 2-way speakers by Wharfedale, Mission, Heybrook etc. in the 1980s. That combined with NAD, Mission, Cambridge Audio etc. amps, and a, sigh, German Dual CS 505 turntable on top of it. Or a Thorens with a Lynn Sondek tonearm. The two British iems I have (B&W, KEF) are generic bassy monsters.


@Slater: the manufacturer thinks the KBEAR Diamond won't do well in China because they don't like that tuning there.


----------



## mbwilson111

Toastybob said:


> "World."



Human


----------



## yorosello

Otto Motor said:


> Another point: the western and eastern ear has different sonic preferences. My Singaporian friend claims Chinese (Asians in general) like "sawtooth"...that is a forward upper midrange. For example, the "screaming" NiceHCK NX7 sold very well in Japan.
> 
> But the Asian market is the biggest for Chi-Fi and the American and European markets are relatively small. That's why we are assisting with the tuning of a few models especially designed for western preferences. These models won't sell in Asia and they will be released in small badges of 250 or 500. That's very kind by the manufacturers because I don't see much money in that, considering their R&D cost.
> 
> I am at a loss why the Japanese like screaming earphones (their home stereos are rather mellow) and will test them by releasing an earphone review of the forthcoming KBEAR Diamond i1 in Japanese...let's see whether they bite.


Maybe because of the asian's pop song differ from westerns?


----------



## CYoung234

Otto Motor said:


> Another point: the western and eastern ear has different sonic preferences. My Singaporian friend claims Chinese (Asians in general) like "sawtooth"...that is a forward upper midrange. For example, the "screaming" NiceHCK NX7 sold very well in Japan.
> 
> But the Asian market is the biggest for Chi-Fi and the American and European markets are relatively small. That's why we are assisting with the tuning of a few models especially designed for western preferences. These models won't sell in Asia and they will be released in small badges of 250 or 500. That's very kind by the manufacturers because I don't see much money in that, considering their R&D cost.
> 
> I am at a loss why the Japanese like screaming earphones (their home stereos are rather mellow) and will test them by releasing an earphone review of the forthcoming KBEAR Diamond i1 in Japanese...let's see whether they bite.



Well, compare the sound of a Yamaha grand piano to a Bosendorfer.... Or Yamaha trumpets to the classic Bach or Monette....


----------



## Slater

yorosello said:


> Maybe because of the asian's pop song differ from westerns?



You know, that’s an interesting point. 

Some instruments, being regional, operate over narrow frequency ranges. Like a sitar, bagpipes, qin, etc. Some of these regional instruments only operate over 1, 2, or maybe 3 octaves.

So I can totally understand how some areas of the world may prefer a sound tuning that accentuates/boosts those narrow frequency ranges.


----------



## chinmie

chickenmoon said:


> What is the "British" sound?



biting Marshall and raspy Vox amp sound 



Otto Motor said:


> Agreed! It is just a crude distinction. French company Focal tunes differently compared to British manufacturers.



all (guitar oriented) jokes aside, this generalization of sound while understandable at the early eras, now it is harder to use because the line seemed blurred, because many companies produce variety of products that even stray far from their "house" sound. for instance, i got two Audio Technica headphones and had several of their IEMs that don't sound similar at all.

for some headfiers who follows the thread often, they (and me) might not have a problem knowing what eastern and western ears definitions are, but even that is a bit broad..

might i suggest the use of EQ terms like for instance 4K emphasis, or slight boost/cut in the 100hz region (that sort of stuff) has a more general understanding and easier to visualize


----------



## DynamicEars

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks! I did something like that with the iBasso IT01 upon a recommendation, which brought out the upper midrange, which blew my ears off.



they still have another damper on BA's mouth which are responsible for midrange, they won't go that wild, and if needed, put just a very little cut of sponge (I did), gone that wooly boomy bass and more clarity on mids. Wonderful midrange.



Ziggomatic said:


> It boosts the upper mids of the Spring1, too, though it's not offensive to my ears.
> 
> 
> Totally agree with this. The Spring1 takes more effort to sound right than most earphones I've tried, but the effort really pays off.



yes they are not offensive, boost the clarity too, but still smooth.

I agree that Spring 1 need some effort to sounds great, I wrote that on my review. But once you did, wow just WOW.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 3, 2019)

Second round: *KBEAR Diamond i1 vs. Blon BL-03*

Headfier @baskingshark asked my "co-tuner" which earphone is "better": the highly popular Blon BL-03 or the forthcoming KBEAR Diamond i1. He would have possibly written something here, but he cannot. You will find his discussion in a place 1-2 cm below this post.


Spoiler: Teaser








My 5 cents: that's an uneven competition. The Diamonds resolve infinitely better and they have a much taller and deeper soundstage. The difference is quite big. They are so good that I cannot be bothered right now fiddling with the screens of the BQEYZ Spring 1, as suggested by @DynamicEars (did you lift the screens off with a needle?).

P.S. Will try tomorrow. There are a thousand ways to replace the screens...as summarized on my blog under "Modding 101".


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> I was more referring to loudspeakers: the famous unique 2-way speakers by Wharfedale, Mission, Heybrook etc. in the 1980s. That combined with NAD, Mission, Cambridge Audio etc. amps, and a, sigh, German Dual CS 505 turntable on top of it. Or a Thorens with a Lynn Sondek tonearm. The two British iems I have (B&W, KEF) are generic bassy monsters.



Silly me for thinking the discussion was about contemporary IEMs...


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 2, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> Second round: *KBEAR Diamond i1 vs. Blon BL-03*
> 
> Headfier @baskingshark asked my "co-tuner" which earphone is "better": the highly popular Blon BL-03 or the forthcoming KBEAR Diamond i1. He would have possibly written something here, but he cannot. You will find his discussion in a place 1-2 cm below this post...but not before a good 4 hrs from now (12:01 MT).
> 
> ...



My Faaeal Hibiscus can also be described as resolving better and a better soundstage. Seems this Diamond-Like Carbon tech is promising.


----------



## DynamicEars

Otto Motor said:


> Second round: *KBEAR Diamond i1 vs. Blon BL-03*
> 
> Headfier @baskingshark asked my "co-tuner" which earphone is "better": the highly popular Blon BL-03 or the forthcoming KBEAR Diamond i1. He would have possibly written something here, but he cannot. You will find his discussion in a place 1-2 cm below this post...but not before a good 4 hrs from now (12:01 MT).
> 
> ...



will be watching the Diamond i1..

I was using watch tools but you can use anything, including needle, just be careful don't put in needle too deep as there is a BA driver near the nozzle, just a few mm will do right to uplift the nozzle grill. And put in the needle slanted instead of straight from top. It's easier than your imagination


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 3, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> will be watching the Diamond i1..
> 
> I was using watch tools but you can use anything, including needle, just be careful don't put in needle too deep as there is a BA driver near the nozzle, just a few mm will do right to uplift the nozzle grill. And put in the needle slanted instead of straight from top. It's easier than your imagination


I just took the screens off and listen without: still wooly bass, sorry. The midrange has become shouty and the tonality is now off balance. It has not changed the bass at all, but the now boosted upper midrange leaves the impression the bass is reduced...as the human ear hears the whole FR spectrum in context. I would not even claim the midrange is particularly clear.

I just created a $50 earphone out of a $139 one.

UPDATE: I put the original screens back on -- and now the Spring 1 sound much better. So much better that I don't even mind the wooly bass anymore after I got the balance back. Beware of inverse placebo effects.

I could have documented this by measuring before and after: screens typically only affect the 5-15 kHz area. Here the theory with a graphed example:
https://www.audioreviews.org/how-to-remove-treble-peaks/

ANOTHER UPDATE: comparing the Spring 1 with the Diamond, the midrange (vocals) including resolution is actually quite similar between the two. Both have a nice depth. Timbre is slightly better in the single DD, and its bass is not wooly. The other difference: $60. Cheaper to produce a single DD.

NON-BUYING ADVICE: if you own the Spring 1 you don't need the Diamond. Too similar where it matters most: in the midrange.


----------



## DynamicEars

Otto Motor said:


> I just took the screens off and listen without: still wooly bass, sorry. The midrange has become shoutier and the tonality is now off balance. It has not changed the bass at all, but the now boosted upper midrange leaves the impression the bass is reduced...as the human ear hears the whole FR spectrum in context. I would not even claim the midrange is particularly clear.
> 
> I just created a $50 earphone out of a $139 one.



Well i heard more texture and better articulation after grill mod, are you using small bore eartips? because they tend to boost midbass which is already big (they should tune sub bass bigger than mid bass, I wrote on my review about that) Most of user doesnt have complain on bass like me, I thought im the pickier user concerning about the bass. And yeah they are very eartips dependant so maybe try to roll tips if you got free time. Well in the end we have different ears and equipments, and we are to listen to different pair although they are same model. anyway still appreciate your impressions otto


----------



## Otto Motor

DynamicEars said:


> Well i heard more texture and better articulation after grill mod, are you using small bore eartips? because they tend to boost midbass which is already big (they should tune sub bass bigger than mid bass, I wrote on my review about that) Most of user doesnt have complain on bass like me, I thought im the pickier user concerning about the bass. And yeah they are very eartips dependant so maybe try to roll tips if you got free time. Well in the end we have different ears and equipments, and we are to listen to different pair although they are same model. anyway still appreciate your impressions otto


You can document your modding steps by measurements.


----------



## normanl

I'm deciding to purchase one among LZ A6 mini, Semkarch CNT1 and CCA C12. Does anyone know which one has the best sound quality and most appropriate for classical music?


----------



## igor0203

Having previously owned KZ ZS5, I'm very happy with purchase of my C12. Can't comment on others tho, but I had similar shortlist and ended up with C12.


----------



## Slater

igor0203 said:


> Having previously owned KZ ZS5, I'm very happy with purchase of my C12. Can't comment on others tho, but I had similar shortlist and ended up with C12.



Wow, I forgot all about the ZS5. I need to get out my ZS5 v1 and check it out. Especially now that I am able to try them out balanced.


----------



## peter123

normanl said:


> I'm deciding to purchase one among LZ A6 mini, Semkarch CNT1 and CCA C12. Does anyone know which one has the best sound quality and most appropriate for classical music?



I've never heard the CCA C12 but the A6 mini is superior to the CNT1 in every way imo.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Well I have a Rose BR7 (7 BA 4-Way) on the way, coz why not. I Liked the BR5 MKII. Very little impressions on the BR7 even though been around for a while, probably coz they aren't exactly cheap at $450 atm.


----------



## chinmie

peter123 said:


> I've never heard the CCA C12 but the A6 mini is superior to the CNT1 in every way imo.



you already got the A6Mini? how much difference does it from the bigger A6?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 3, 2019)

Slater said:


> Wow, I forgot all about the ZS5. I need to get out my ZS5 v1 and check it out. Especially now that I am able to try them out balanced.



The balanced cable that I ordered on 11:11 just arrived today.   Now my ZS5 V1 looks as good as it sounds   Maybe I should say I hope  it still sounds as good or better... I only just managed to get the cable on and will listen later.  I hope I have pushed the connectors in enough.  I usually like for @HungryPanda to do this but he is at work.

 Kinboofi 8 Core Silver and Copper Upgraded Cable .   I paid just under $13 which is probably almost what the iem cost.  I don't remember exactly what the ZS5 sold for. 

`https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32915038508.html


----------



## Infoseeker

Looks exactly as my Tripowin cable.


----------



## peter123

chinmie said:


> you already got the A6Mini? how much difference does it from the bigger A6?



Quite big in my opinion. The mini is probably my favorite sub $100 IEM's (although I bought it for only $48 which was definitely a steal). Their big brother on the other hand is my favorite pair of IEM's period. That being said the mini is really a mini version of the A6, similar sound signature but the big brother is superior in every aspect to my ears.


----------



## citral23

mbwilson111 said:


> The balanced cable that I ordered on 11:11 just arrived today.   Now they look as good as they sound  Maybe I should say I hope they still sound as good or better... I only just managed to get the cable on and will listen later.  I hope I have pushed them in enough.  I usually like for @HungryPanda to do this but he is at work.
> 
> Kinboofi 8 Core Silver and Copper Upgraded Cable      https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32915038508.htm
> `



That cable looks like something that would look great on the TRN BA5, hmmm


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 3, 2019)

citral23 said:


> That cable looks like something that would look great on the TRN BA5, hmmm



It is a very nice cable.  I fixed the link in my original post... had left off the l


----------



## chinmie

peter123 said:


> Quite big in my opinion. The mini is probably my favorite sub $100 IEM's (although I bought it for only $48 which was definitely a steal). Their big brother on the other hand is my favorite pair of IEM's period. That being said the mini is really a mini version of the A6, similar sound signature but the big brother is superior in every aspect to my ears.



Glad i didn't jump and bought the mini, I'll save up for the big A6 instead.  Though I'm curious how it would compare to the Shuoer Tape that i recently acquired


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Wow, I forgot all about the ZS5. I need to get out my ZS5 v1 and check it out. Especially now that I am able to try them out balanced.


ZS 5 v1!!! When was that? When Jimmy Carter was president?


----------



## igor0203

peter123 said:


> Quite big in my opinion. The mini is probably my favorite sub $100 IEM's (although I bought it for only $48 which was definitely a steal). Their big brother on the other hand is my favorite pair of IEM's period. That being said the mini is really a mini version of the A6, similar sound signature but the big brother is superior in every aspect to my ears.



Is there any service or any other way to obtain A6 Mini from taobao at that price? I tried to order it but I couldn't get it past checkout because they don't support sending items to Slovenia


----------



## lgcubana

Infoseeker said:


> My Faaeal Hibiscus can also be described as resolving better and a better soundstage. Seems this Diamond-Like Carbon tech is promising.


On your Hibiscus, are you noticing a faint amount of static in the background ?


----------



## Banbeucmas

Speaking of which. Outside of ****, which cable do you guys recommend. I am looking for something cheap <= 30$


----------



## lgcubana

igor0203 said:


> Is there any service or any other way to obtain A6 Mini from taobao at that price? I tried to order it but I couldn't get it past checkout because they don't support sending items to Slovenia


Still on sale, for $69 USD, at PenonAudio

https://penonaudio.com/lz-a6mini.html?search=lz


----------



## Infoseeker

lgcubana said:


> On your Hibiscus, are you noticing a faint amount of static in the background ?



Static? Nope, but on that note. Be aware it has a crazy high Sensitivity of 110db. So if your device doesn't have a quiet noise-floor it may be a problem.


----------



## raccoon city

mbwilson111 said:


> Human


I have ginormous ears.
They're "More Human Than Human"


----------



## zachmal (Dec 3, 2019)

Banbeucmas said:


> Speaking of which. Outside of ****, which cable do you guys recommend. I am looking for something cheap <= 30$



HifiHear, Nicehck, KBEar

the Nicehck C16-3 is recommended pretty positively in various places

also take a look at the following thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/

asked there about copper cables just recently around 20-25 USD

and got another nice Nicehck one recommended:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-234#post-15342072

another one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32931298823.html OFHC 24 AWG 6N High Purity Copper Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Balanced Earphone Cable With MMCX Connector from Taiwan For HQ8 TIN T2

looks pretty attractive as well (thanks to dsnuts !)


----------



## mbwilson111

zachmal said:


> HifiHear, Nicehck, KBEar



Kinboofi, FDBro


----------



## Slater (Dec 3, 2019)

zachmal said:


> HifiHear, Nicehck, KBEar
> 
> the Nicehck C16-3 is recommended pretty positively in various places



Yes, all of those are solid cable cboices (HifiHear, Nicehck, KBEar, Nicehck C16-x).

I would add FD Bro and Kinboofi to that list as well.



zachmal said:


> another one:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32931298823.html OFHC 24 AWG 6N High Purity Copper Cable 2.5/3.5/4.4mm Balanced Earphone Cable With MMCX Connector from Taiwan For HQ8 TIN T2
> 
> looks pretty attractive as well (thanks to dsnuts !)



That's an *excellent* cable, and one of @hakuzen's top choices for budget cables. The only downside is it's a little stiff and plasticy compared to the super soft/flexible 16 core cables like HifiHear, Nicehck, KBEar, Nicehck C16-x

I use it on my Audiosense T800, because my favorite IEM deserves the best cable possible:


----------



## Cevisi

He


Slater said:


> Yes, all of those are solid cable cboices (HifiHear, Nicehck, KBEar, Nicehck C16-x).
> 
> I would add FD Bro and Kinboofi to that list as well.
> 
> ...


Hey slater i use the same cable for my t800. I even got the cable 175 hakuzens n1 cable and i still prefer this 30 dollar 4 core cable


----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


> He
> 
> Hey slater i use the same cable for my t800. I even got the cable 175 hakuzens n1 cable and i still prefer this 30 dollar 4 core cable



Yeah, it's definitely the next tier up as other cables!


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> Yes, all of those are solid cable cboices (HifiHear, Nicehck, KBEar, Nicehck C16-x).
> 
> I would add FD Bro and Kinboofi to that list as well.
> 
> ...


The cable looks solid, but now I have more cables than my IEM, lol.


----------



## peter123

igor0203 said:


> Is there any service or any other way to obtain A6 Mini from taobao at that price? I tried to order it but I couldn't get it past checkout because they don't support sending items to Slovenia



I honestly don't know, haven't bought from there myself for years. I used to use a forwarding agent when shopping from there but that increased the price by a good deal. In my case the company I work for has an office in Shanghai (I'm actually there right now) so I asked a colleague there to purchase them for me on Taobao and then another colleague brought them back to Norway for me.


----------



## TeSamwiseG

Banbeucmas said:


> Speaking of which. Outside of ****, which cable do you guys recommend. I am looking for something cheap <= 30$



Next best things <$50:

AK 24AWG 6N
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32931298823.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3c832e0ep6jsgK
GUCraftsman 5N OFC 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32980833432.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3c832e0ep6jsgK


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 3, 2019)

Tripowin c8 cable that I ordered extra with my P1 is amazing.
US $25.19  16%OFF | Tripowin C8 Silver Copper Foil Mixed Braided Earphone Replacement Cable IEM Upgrade Cable Tinsel Silver Wire Tinsel Copper Wire
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BEHxOsh6

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33038...d=2757amp-aH3_jzaOH8qzK5i-rBBH2A1575429178359

Also the Faaeal cable that came with my Hibiscus.

US $17.89 | FAAEAL 4Core High Purity Copper cable with 2Pin/MMCX Connector 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Gold-plated plug Earphone Upgrade Cable For TFZ/TRN
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/D5vcveFA

Non app link
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40004...d=6039amp-aH3_jzaOH8qzK5i-rBBH2A1575429022493


----------



## yorosello

Infoseeker said:


> Tripowin c8 cable that I ordered extra with my P1 is amazing.
> US $25.19  16%OFF | Tripowin C8 Silver Copper Foil Mixed Braided Earphone Replacement Cable IEM Upgrade Cable Tinsel Silver Wire Tinsel Copper Wire
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BEHxOsh6
> 
> ...


I really like the Faaeal cable, it's very good


----------



## zachmal

Infoseeker said:


> Tripowin c8 cable that I ordered extra with my P1 is amazing.
> US $25.19  16%OFF | Tripowin C8 Silver Copper Foil Mixed Braided Earphone Replacement Cable IEM Upgrade Cable Tinsel Silver Wire Tinsel Copper Wire
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BEHxOsh6
> 
> ...



That Faaeal cable totally looks like the Nicehck 4-core 4N OFHC litz cable 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000097502378.html NICEHCK 4 cores 4N OFHC High Purity Oxygen-Free Copper Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin For ZSX C12 V90 TFZ NICEHCK NX7 Pro/F3

but with different connectors.

totally irresistible price !

I'll bite


----------



## superuser1

TeSamwiseG said:


> Next best things <$50:
> 
> AK 24AWG 6N
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32931298823.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3c832e0ep6jsgK
> ...


The first cable is serious bang for the buck, the only downside being it maybe slightly stiff (read slightly) for some people.


----------



## zachmal

superuser1 said:


> The first cable is serious bang for the buck, the only downside being it maybe slightly stiff (read slightly) for some people.



another downside when looking through several stores that offer that cable is that there are both issues with the MMCX and (QDC type-C?) 2-pin connectors, from the feedback, it appears

that was quite the turn off and made me decide against it, for now


----------



## superuser1

zachmal said:


> another downside when looking through several stores that offer that cable is that there are both issues with the MMCX and (QDC type-C?) 2-pin connectors, from the feedback, it appears
> 
> that was quite the turn off and made me decide against it, for now


I read the same but i have to say personally I haven't faced any problems with the mmcx connectors till now. fingers crossed


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Yes, we're a bit crazy
> 
> But just a bit lol.


LOL! I got three very similar cases! ...I bought them at the Walmart in China.


----------



## baskingshark

peter123 said:


> Yes, we're a bit crazy
> 
> But just a bit lol.





 

I am but a young humble padawan compared to the master @peter123 . I must learn from the master!!

Though a more pressing problem to solve now is to explain to my wife why a second storage box is needed (now that the first one is full after 11/11 and Black friday).


----------



## Infoseeker

Air conditioning copper stripping thieves would be proud.


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> I am but a young humble padawan compared to the master @peter123 . I must learn from the master!!
> 
> Though a more pressing problem to solve now is to explain to my wife why a second storage box is needed (now that the first one is full after 11/11 and Black friday).


Damn.


----------



## TeSamwiseG

baskingshark said:


> I am but a young humble padawan compared to the master @peter123 . I must learn from the master!!
> 
> Though a more pressing problem to solve now is to explain to my wife why a second storage box is needed (now that the first one is full after 11/11 and Black friday).



Oh Damn. I bought a wooden one from the craft store, This is much better. Its got a mirror and everything


----------



## Infoseeker

I would take whatever material could make the box lighter.


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

PhonoPhi said:


> You thinking is correct
> Dunu DM-480 is the one "push-pull", I have seen ~$70 numbers from Dunu, but shipping late Dec.
> Here is new thread for new Dunu(s):
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dunu-dm-480-dm-380-impressions-thread.920370/





Infoseeker said:


> Looks mids forward.
> 
> What is the gimmick of these drivers? Do they rumble like haptic feedback vibration drivers?





Slater said:


> I did find 1 that I forgot about:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trinity-audio-engineering-phantom-sabre.21605/
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...ead-worlds-first-push-pull-hybrid-iem.796729/





BadReligionPunk said:


> Dunu DM-480 going to research that. Not sure its the same thing. Its being marketed as isobaric push dynamics. Don't know what that means exactly and there is no info on it at all.
> 
> Was also just reading about the new Audio-Technica ATH-CK2000Ti and see that it is push pull also. But $750 OUCH!
> The CKR9/10's are a much more affordable. Also 2x13mm drivers.
> ...



Just wanted to interject and clarify: the DM-480's dual dynamic drivers are _not _push-pull. Isobaric, _yes_, but we call it '_dual-push_'.

Why? Because the two drivers are wired in-phase, rather than out of phase. Push-pull drivers require one driver to be wired in the opposite electrical phase so that when one 'pushes', the other one 'pulls'.

This is usually termed a 'clamshell' or cone-to-cone configuration. This is a common design in speaker subwoofers, because of their compact design.

Want to bump some beats while cruisin' in your '64, but don't want to sacrifice too much trunk space? _Install a clamshell subwoofer_.

In 'dual-push' mode, the drivers are in cone-to-magnet configuration. While it also saves some space, it does not save as much space. However, it doesn't matter when it comes to small earphones and especially in a large shell like the ones the DM-480 come with. There's plenty of space to begin with.

Thus, the isobaric design of the DM-480 is less like Trinity's or the one in the ATH-CK2000Ti, and more like Audio-Technica's Dual Symphonic Driver, used in the ATH-LS70iS/LS50iS.

For those interested, there's a good layman's explanation of the different types of isobaric designs on VUE Audiotechnik's website: https://www.vueaudio.com/isobaric-subwoofer-design/

Coincidentally, VUE Audiotechnik also uses Materion's pure beryllium foil in their high-end speaker designs, so we share a bit more in common!


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> I am but a young humble padawan compared to the master @peter123 . I must learn from the master!!
> 
> Though a more pressing problem to solve now is to explain to my wife why a second storage box is needed (now that the first one is full after 11/11 and Black friday).




Nice box of happiness! Don't forget to throw desiccants packets into it


----------



## peter123

baskingshark said:


> I am but a young humble padawan compared to the master @peter123 . I must learn from the master!!
> 
> Though a more pressing problem to solve now is to explain to my wife why a second storage box is needed (now that the first one is full after 11/11 and Black friday).



That's a beautiful box, and a very nice collection too, what kind of box is it?


----------



## Banbeucmas

baskingshark said:


> I am but a young humble padawan compared to the master @peter123 . I must learn from the master!!
> 
> Though a more pressing problem to solve now is to explain to my wife why a second storage box is needed (now that the first one is full after 11/11 and Black friday).


Really like your collection of cable. And nice boxes...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Ah no wonder u said the Semkarch wasn't basshead. I dunno about your sonic preferences but the black filters are my go to due to the increased bass quantity. Like @BadReligionPunk , I'm a basshead, but I didn't need to EQ the bass frequencies once black filters were on.
> 
> Sadly, the Semkarch is no longer in production, and there's a flood of single DD CHIFI in the market these few months, with the BLON being the biggest hypetrain, so the Semkarch will probably not get the recognition it deserves. Though at the usual retail price of $95 USD, I would have skipped it for other single DD sets at the same price range.
> 
> ...



I've ordered option C which is a 2DD iem. Think it's bbooll one but still awaiting my order to ship. Sigh.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is there any other brand that has an anime picture for their box/poster like Ikko,moondrop and Faael hibiscus?


----------



## Makahl

RikudouGoku said:


> Is there any other brand that has an anime picture for their box/poster like Ikko,moondrop and Faael hibiscus?



Tanchjim and FitEar.


----------



## Banbeucmas

Makahl said:


> Tanchjim and FitEar.


Tanchjim waifu is cute... Damn glasses.

I always want to try both Moondrop KXXS and Oxygen Tanchjim together. Providing how they seem similarly on paper


----------



## baskingshark

peter123 said:


> That's a beautiful box, and a very nice collection too, what kind of box is it?





TeSamwiseG said:


> Oh Damn. I bought a wooden one from the craft store, This is much better. Its got a mirror and everything



It's a watch display case. It can be gotten for around $20 USD in local watch shops.



Dani157 said:


> I've ordered option C which is a 2DD iem. Think it's bbooll one but still awaiting my order to ship. Sigh.



I'm still trying to figure out which CHIFI is the 2DD IEM. Any ideas? Anyway let us know once u get it!

For the 3DD IEM option, I'm pretty certain it is the Kinboofi F60 or one of its clones. Though I don't need the BT stuff so I gave it a miss in the end.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> *Favourite IEMs on rotation: *Audiosense T800, BLON BL-03, BLON Cardinal, Hisenior B5+, NiceHCK M6 [BGVP Filter], Semkarch CNT1, TFZ No. 3, Toneking Nine Tails, Westone 3 [MMCX Mod], Westone W30.


Are your favourites in order?


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 5, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Are your favourites in order?



Nope that's just an alphabetical list. I try to rotate them now and then, also depending on music genres and also whether it is for transit or home use (isolation properties).

How bout your favourites list? I see u have lots of BQEYZ IEMs, heard good stuff about them. You have any recommendation for a BQEYZ set with good bass but not overly recessed mids?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> How bout your favourites list?


Mine are kind of in order but also not really. I am in the middle of picking the perfect order and i always change it. Everyone's needs a couple handfuls of iems.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

My fave list is mainly there to help other people. I don't want people wasting money on bad iems. K...z... cough, cough.


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 5, 2019)

Save money and get a Tin Hifi P1 with a E1da PowerDac V2. Use the P1 Harman curve preset, then up bass 3/4/5 steps and treble up 1/2 step. Serious endgame.


----------



## logiatype

Infoseeker said:


> Save money and get a Tin Hifi P1 with a E1da PowerDac V2. Use the P1 Harman curve preset, then up bass 3/4/5 steps and treble up 1/2 step. Serious endgame.


Too lazy to carry around a DAC. Hopefully the P2 is easier to drive lol


----------



## Infoseeker

logiatype said:


> Too lazy to carry around a DAC. Hopefully the P2 is easier to drive lol




Your call of course, but the device is the size of a matchbox.


----------



## logiatype

Infoseeker said:


> Your call of course, but the device is the size of a matchbox.


Do you attach it directly to your phone? Having a loose phone and DAC seems a bit unwieldy.


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 5, 2019)

Yeah, it is like you are imagining. Not best example of convenience.

I use the E1da 9038s out of my pocket.

 But the E1da PowerDac, does not work out from a trouser pocket. I have it from the pouch pocket of my bag. Or from my sling bag off my chest or back.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Infoseeker said:


> Your call of course, but the device is the size of a matchbox.


Does the power consumption of E1da make it practically  "portable"?


----------



## Infoseeker

PhonoPhi said:


> Does the power consumption of E1da make it practically  "portable"?



Depends, with my Asus RoG Phone 2's battery it takes 5hours and a half to fully drain my phone. (Or 1% takes 3min 11sec).

I use it for 2 to 3 hours at a time.


----------



## loomisjohnson

after two weeks with the lg g8x:
1. others have opined differently, but i still do not think the g8x has as much output as the v30+--i generally need to set the volume closer to 50 as opposed to 40 on the v30+
2. for some reason, the g8x will often, but not always, go into external mode with lower-impedance IEMs--i usually don't have to trick it with an adapter
3. soundwise, the g8x is warmer and smoother than the v30; the v30 presented more detail but could get a little strident
4. as a phone, the g8x is a mixed bag--the location of the power button is a drag and i find the ui a little less intuitive than the v30. however, battery life is really good and camera much improved.


----------



## Roboturner913

Got these Betron YSM-1000 which seem like KZ-ED clones with cosmetic differences. Came with foam tips too, although I prefer the silicone ones, better seal for me.


----------



## steviewonderbread

I have a Tanchjim Cora on its way to the states in a couple weeks. Not super happy that they won't have detachable cables.. but I was looking for a comfortable, cheaper alternative to a Harman-esque IEM like the Moondrop KPE/Blessing etc. Here's the freq response and comparison to KPE:



Most of my recent chi-fi listening has been spent with the Vsonic GR07 (classic), Tin T2 and FiiO FA1. Of those: the T2 still seriously holds up with the others in that group (which are around $99) . The GR07s beat them out in texture and tonal balance, but the T2 wins easily in build quality and value. The FA1 manages to sound full and coherent despite its single BA and isolates well for live music practice. 

I think I'm turning into a neutral-head? Is that a thing? Help.


----------



## DynamicEars

I received my NiceHCK NX7 Pro Yesterday. The rest from 11.11 still yet to come.
I love the cable (that is NiceHCK 16-3 copper cable), and nice transparant clear resin body shell. Love the looks of the case, different from usual faux leather black case.

My first impressions OOTB they are a bit on bright side even though Im using the silver filter, high mids are more balanced but 7khz still there with 10-12khz tizzzziness. Hope these will be better after burn in because they have a lot of detail information there. They sounded busy but with very great extension. Mids not recessed, but not too forward, Bass part are the best part I noticed straight away. Very well controlled punch with deep extension, fast enough decay and attack, sounded clean and high quality. No mid bass bleed. I can dig these for the bass. Texture and articulation also on high grade.

Trying the red filter which are filterless (there is no damper at all), I couldn't listen to them. Triple 3khz, 7 khz and 10-12kzh peaks were drilling my inner ears. If I left with no choice as an original NX7 owner, I will put in sponge to damper tizziness of 10-12khz and put on micropore tape but without blocking all grill holes to cut down high mids. Later i will try because with red filter, listening to the bass part only give me Raw presentation of their great double DD tuning, I can't sure enought to tell if they are sounded better (the bass and lower mids part) because I feel more clean and unveiled (with other filter obviously they are veiled by the damper), just a slightly better but i dont dare to confirm this as maybe just in my brain.

Blue filter is the worst. They are meant to be bass booster, or reduce any other frequencies but the bass section. But my observation they just double the paper damper like on the silver filter. They reduce the high mids more become too dull while keeping the bass buuuttttttt they left with 7khz and 10 khz tizzzzinesss which i heard, boosted bass but a little bit bloated, dull mids, still with that tizziness highs. These blue filters will be stay in the box for me.

Technically they are good, good soundstage with depth and height even though not so wide, above average. Great resolution, good imaging, good separation. Close to lovely tuning if they dont have that tizziness. They are still new, I need to burn in them and will put my additional impressions later. Easy way to remove the tizziness just put in low density sponge (sony high end IEM are using sponge for their dampers) but I will try to burn in first. Bottomline bass are punchy and clean and well controlled. 

To the burn in machine they go..


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> I received my NiceHCK NX7 Pro Yesterday. The rest from 11.11 still yet to come.
> I love the cable (that is NiceHCK 16-3 copper cable), and nice transparant clear resin body shell. Love the looks of the case, different from usual faux leather black case.
> 
> My first impressions OOTB they are a bit on bright side even though Im using the silver filter, high mids are more balanced but 7khz still there with 10-12khz tizzzziness. Hope these will be better after burn in because they have a lot of detail information there. They sounded busy but with very great extension. Mids not recessed, but not too forward, Bass part are the best part I noticed straight away. Very well controlled punch with deep extension, fast enough decay and attack, sounded clean and high quality. No mid bass bleed. I can dig these for the bass. Texture and articulation also on high grade.
> ...



Nice impressions.
How are these in details and clarity/instrument separation compared to the Spring 1, or for that matter your Sony M7?


----------



## durwood (Dec 5, 2019)

Otto Motor said:


> I just took the screens off and listen without: still wooly bass, sorry. The midrange has become shouty and the tonality is now off balance. It has not changed the bass at all, but the now boosted upper midrange leaves the impression the bass is reduced...as the human ear hears the whole FR spectrum in context. I would not even claim the midrange is particularly clear.





Otto Motor said:


> You can document your modding steps by measurements.



Pretty much my impression as well. Screens went back on. Measurements were documented in the dedicated thread.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqe...pressions-thread.894089/page-55#post-15320578


----------



## Samplingentropy

Hi again.
My Kz ed9's finally died on me.
Can I find a "bigger" sound on the same tight to non existent budget?
What I liked about them was the small form factor, the to me nice sound for an iem and of course the price.
I can stretch the budget to say 20€ 
Shipped from EU to avoid custom and taxes.

Anything with more drivers and still a good build at my price point?
Or should I just stick with what I know and like and get another pair of ed9's?


----------



## DynamicEars (Dec 5, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Nice impressions.
> How are these in details and clarity/instrument separation compared to the Spring 1, or for that matter your Sony M7?



midrange details the Spring 1 (after grill mod) have more detail and instrument separation here, but on highs i guess the NX7 pro have more details and extended treble extension but on same time they sounded more busy in highs, I will burn in them first.
Bass part the NX7 Pro have better tuning.

Sony IER M7 still untouchable, they are on another class, maybe 1 department can chase like spring 1 details catching up to M7 details, but M7 is just right in every portion, very balance, coherence for me.



durwood said:


> Pretty much my impression as well. Screens went back on. Measurements were documented in the dedicated thread.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqe...pressions-thread.894089/page-55#post-15320578



I saw your graph the other day, while I agree about your graph and I do heard that high mids boost, buth they still smooth sounding. And about texture and timbre, FR graph for bass part may look the same or just slight changes, paper and cloth wont absorb bass frequencies which are I agree, but the way they are blocking the nozzle grill was the issue, if they dampening but with some opened holes or just leave 20% opening for let the air come out directly, there will be a different story. So my best trick is remove the mesh cloth and change them with sponge or put on micropore tape but dont completely block the nozzle. Do you ever believe that 1 tiny - needle size hole made different sound for bass? Its like the vent holes mods thing, once you completely block the vent holes, they are sounded muddy but a poke of needle will clean the bass, that small tiny magic trick is real.
Anyway thanks for the measurement buddy.


----------



## Cevisi

Samplingentropy said:


> Hi again.
> My Kz ed9's finally died on me.
> Can I find a "bigger" sound on the same tight to non existent budget?
> What I liked about them was the small form factor, the to me nice sound for an iem and of course the price.
> ...


If you tell the seller they should declare it whit 5 euro they do it for you so you dont pay any customs or tax for your budget i would say kz zsn pro ?


----------



## Tonymac136

Samplingentropy said:


> Hi again.
> My Kz ed9's finally died on me.
> Can I find a "bigger" sound on the same tight to non existent budget?
> What I liked about them was the small form factor, the to me nice sound for an iem and of course the price.
> ...



Sony MH750 or 755 (watch for fakes though!)
VE Bonus IE
NiceHCK EP10
Blon BL01 (if you can find it)
Blon BL03 is worth raising the budget a little for if you can.
That said the ED9 is a pleasant little thing and cheaper than most of the above. I prefer the Sony and both the Blons to the ED9 but I think the others are sidegrades. The Bonus IE in particular - that bass is a bit "much".


----------



## RikudouGoku

It's very annoying that all my top iems have bad fit...


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 6, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> It's very annoying that all my top iems have bad fit...



Well u can consider custom shells (for more expensive IEMs like Fearless audio) or custom ear tips.

Or even a custom mould that can fit other IEMs that @Cevisi did (great idea):
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1909#post-15320834


----------



## Otto Motor

durwood said:


> Pretty much my impression as well. Screens went back on. Measurements were documented in the dedicated thread.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqe...pressions-thread.894089/page-55#post-15320578


Great that we agree on that!


----------



## mbwilson111

Roboturner913 said:


> Got these Betron YSM-1000 which seem like KZ-ED clones with cosmetic differences. Came with foam tips too, although I prefer the silicone ones, better seal for me.



I have bought a few Betrons when Amazon has lightning deals.  They have all been surprisingly good. I don't have the model that you bought though.  I do wish they would offer no mic options.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> I'm still trying to figure out which CHIFI is the 2DD IEM. Any ideas? Anyway let us know once u get it!
> 
> For the 3DD IEM option, I'm pretty certain it is the Kinboofi F60 or one of its clones. Though I don't need the BT stuff so I gave it a miss in the end.



Tin T2 is a 2DD iem. Probably a double coil DD but it's not standard and many manufacturers use their version of '2DD'


----------



## Slater (Dec 6, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> It's very annoying that all my top iems have bad fit...



What, specifically, is not fitting?

There’s many things you can do to help an earphone fit better.

1. Sometimes, all it takes are different eartips. Perhaps one size larger, one size smaller, a slightly longer tip, a slightly shorter tip, etc. You can also try specialty tips, such as FlipTips, SpinFits, foam tips, Xmas trees, etc.

2. I will also mention 100% custom eartips. You can have a professional pair made from a company like PureTone (in the UK) or Advanced (https://www.adv-sound.com/products/eartune-fidelity-custom-fit-eartips), or you can make them yourself (like I did with the KZ ED9 below).


Spoiler: Click me











3. The problem could be the ear guides of the cable. I wear glasses, and often ear guides get in the way. Or some ear guides are way too thick. Others are formed with too much curve or at a funny angle, and the guides can actually cause the earphone to slowly work loose.

4. Sticking with the cable points, the plug of the cable could be a problem. Some earphones come with straight plugs, but need angled ones. Others come with angled ones, but really need straight ones. Below shows a perfect example of an earphone that came with straight plugs but should have come with angled plugs. It’s just laziness in the part of the manufacturer. Look at how the fit is affected with the wrong plugs:



5. Something that’s often overlooked, but dirty ear canals can cause fit issues. Too much wax buildup can cause the tips to work loose and/or break the seal. Also, tips that aren’t clean (due to a coating of ear wax, oils, or dirt) can cause the tips to work loose and/or break the seal.

6. Then there’s the shell itself. You can’t change your ear anatomy, but sometimes you can change the shell. Some shells have a pretty big protrusion for the concha (specifically, the concha cymba). This can cause for problems for some people. Some people have sanded off some of the protrusion to resolve fit or comfort issues. I've seen it done to the ZS3, ZSR, ZSX, etc.

7. You can always do some additional mods to the shells to improve the fit. Sometimes all it takes is $0.03 worth of thermoplastic. The 1st one was done by another member, and the others were done by me.


Spoiler: Click me


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well the tin hifi P1 did get better fit with symbio W tips, but the tape and blon are still bad. I do have some o-rings for them on the way so that might help. But it's just that all the kzs have really good fit for me but these iems with better sound have worse fit. Nothing is perfect I guess


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Well the tin hifi P1 did get better fit with symbio W tips, but the tape and blon are still bad. I do have some o-rings for them on the way so that might help. But it's just that all the kzs have really good fit for me but these iems with better sound have worse fit. Nothing is perfect I guess



I have 2 sets of Blon BL-03, and I solved the fit problem on both.

What solved it for me was:

1. Adding a straight ended cable, swapping L and R, and wearing them down. I'm using KZ Starlines because the tip has a little longer core, but I also love Sony MH755 tips on the BL-03 as well.
2. For the other pair, I use AZLA SednaEarfit Light tips. The core is long, and they lock on to the Blon nozzle without sliding down or needing spacers/orings.

So maybe give those things a try?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> I have 2 sets of Blon BL-03, and I solved the fit problem on both.
> 
> What solved it for me was:
> 
> ...


Already use the sedna with them and prefer wearing cable up , gonna try with orings when I get them. But otherwise it's no big deal but thanks


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Already use the sedna with them and prefer wearing cable up , gonna try with orings when I get them. But otherwise it's no big deal but thanks



With my Sednas on the BL-03, I found that keyboard o-rings don't make any difference at all. The Sednas lock onto the BL-03 eartip groove so tightly, they don't budge a single millimeter. O-rings only help when the eartip slides down the nozzle.

I am, however, using keyboard o-rings for channel identification.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> With my Sednas on the BL-03, I found that keyboard o-rings don't make any difference at all. The Sednas lock onto the BL-03 eartip groove so tightly, they don't budge a single millimeter. O-rings only help when the eartip slides down the nozzle.
> 
> I am, however, using keyboard o-rings for channel identification.


How? By painting them blue and red?


----------



## peter123

I really like the look of these:


----------



## mbwilson111

peter123 said:


> I really like the look of these:



Of course you had to do that!  I was trying to say no.  If I do say yes it will be for the last time!


----------



## PhonoPhi

peter123 said:


> I really like the look of these:


What about the sound?


----------



## peter123

PhonoPhi said:


> What about the sound?



I've only had them since yesterday but with the silver filters I enjoy them more than the original version. Too early to say something more yet.


----------



## Jacobguy

Hey how do you guys feel about the Kinera Seed Yin? The set I ordered should be in around christmas. Thanks


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> With my Sednas on the BL-03, I found that keyboard o-rings don't make any difference at all. The Sednas lock onto the BL-03 eartip groove so tightly, they don't budge a single millimeter. O-rings only help when the eartip slides down the nozzle.
> 
> I am, however, using keyboard o-rings for channel identification.


Where did you get the Sednas from?


----------



## superuser1

Jacobguy said:


> Hey how do you guys feel about the Kinera Seed Yin? The set I ordered should be in around christmas. Thanks


i found it to be nothing extraordinary... perhaps just okayish.. this is from memory.


----------



## Slater (Dec 7, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> How? By painting them blue and red?



I ordered a pack of blue o rings and a pack of red o rings:



Wait, what sorcery is this?!?

haha j/k

Not all sellers have them. Most have clear. You just gotta search through all the keyboard o ring listings. You’ll find a few sellers here and there that offer them in different colors. I remember seeing black, white, green, red, blue, etc.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I ordered a pack of blue o rings and a pack of red o rings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only got clear ones. Do they come in difference sizes?


----------



## DynamicEars (Dec 7, 2019)

peter123 said:


> I really like the look of these:



yeah I've yet to play with the shell cover. They are beautiful.



PhonoPhi said:


> What about the sound?



I've write my impressions 2 pages back



DynamicEars said:


> I received my NiceHCK NX7 Pro Yesterday. The rest from 11.11 still yet to come.
> I love the cable (that is NiceHCK 16-3 copper cable), and nice transparant clear resin body shell. Love the looks of the case, different from usual faux leather black case.
> 
> My first impressions OOTB they are a bit on bright side even though Im using the silver filter, high mids are more balanced but 7khz still there with 10-12khz tizzzziness. Hope these will be better after burn in because they have a lot of detail information there. They sounded busy but with very great extension. Mids not recessed, but not too forward, Bass part are the best part I noticed straight away. Very well controlled punch with deep extension, fast enough decay and attack, sounded clean and high quality. No mid bass bleed. I can dig these for the bass. Texture and articulation also on high grade.
> ...



And update after around 30-40 hours burn in, high mids until high trebles become little bit smoother. tizziness are reduced a bit along with that sibilances around 7khz also tamed, they become very detailed highs with some crispiness, with some shimmering. They aren't harsh from the start, but they are getting better. OOTB they have glaring sparkles at the edges, now become smoother. I'm not treblehead person but im very enjoying the highs. I just checked the sound after 30-40hours burn in, I didn't listen to them at all while burning. What i love the most is decay after hand claps, finger snaps, snare drum. They are echoing very nice and details until last sound heard until completely gone. Sound signature  is U shaped with silver filter. I did try come back with red filter after 30-40 hours burn in, and while not as piercing as OOTB, but the lower highs still a bit too much for me, but they are much better.
I didn't hear any big changes on lower and mids part. Man, great quality bass with very detailed smooth high parts, they are sounded like mini andromeda with boosted bass (of course with less resolution, not as wide soundstage, less detail). The bass arent shy at all. Basshead will love them too i think (extreme basshead maybe still want some boost), since for me I would like bass part to be reduced by a little bit. But they are a quality bass, very well controlled, and not bleeding


----------



## superuser1

Slater said:


> I ordered a pack of blue o rings and a pack of red o rings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry but i want pictures of how you use them.. the proof is in the pudding


----------



## Infoseeker

superuser1 said:


> Im sorry but i want pictures of how you use them.. the proof is in the pudding



I imagine like how this guy 3d printed his solution.  But an O-ring/Gasket instead.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tin-hifi-p1-impressions.909334/page-71#post-15349741


----------



## superuser1

Infoseeker said:


> I imagine like how this guy 3d printed his solution.  But an O-ring/Gasket instead.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tin-hifi-p1-impressions.909334/page-71#post-15349741


Thank you for that... to be used as spacers and red and blue... neat idea @Slater 
What measurements are the o-rings?


----------



## Denox123

Guys the tin t4 is available on aliexp right now, it can be bought for $73 using store coupon & promo code, hmmmm very tempting...


----------



## steviewonderbread (Dec 8, 2019)

Denox123 said:


> Guys the tin t4 is available on aliexp right now, it can be bought for $73 using store coupon & promo code, hmmmm very tempting...



RIP wallet, he lived a good life.
Edit: The ones I'm seeing on Ali look like they start shipping on the 12th


----------



## FastAndClean

steviewonderbread said:


> RIP wallet, he lived a good life.


it was nice and full now is thin


----------



## Banbeucmas (Dec 8, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> I have a feeling the shells are made of different material and not the same metal shell as the KXXS





Banbeucmas said:


> Yeah, same thought. But I think KXXS was the base for their idea on Starfield


Welp, it is possibly  metalshell. But the tweet seem too confusing to understand rn


----------



## Slater (Dec 8, 2019)

superuser1 said:


> Im sorry but i want pictures of how you use them.. the proof is in the pudding





superuser1 said:


> Thank you for that... to be used as spacers and red and blue... neat idea @Slater
> What measurements are the o-rings?






These particular o-rings measure 8mm OD x 1.5mm thick.

They look like they’re acting as spacers, but in reality they aren’t. The Azla SednaEarFit Light tips lock into the eartip lip on the nozzle, and don’t slide down.


----------



## davidcotton

RikudouGoku said:


> It's very annoying that all my top iems have bad fit...


Yep, iems just don't like me either.  Frustrating really.


----------



## RikudouGoku

davidcotton said:


> Yep, iems just don't like me either.  Frustrating really.


In my case they just start loosing their fit in my ears so I have to readjust them every song or so. Annyoing but not deal breaking.


----------



## Slater (Dec 8, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> In my case they just start loosing their fit in my ears so I have to readjust them every song or so. Annyoing but not deal breaking.



If you’re using silicone eartips, it sounds like the tips are getting coated in wax/oil and sliding out.

Try cleaning your ear canals with rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide before you insert the IEM. Also, clean your tips with alcohol to make sure they’re clean.

You may not have the right size tips. Try one size larger, or one size smaller. If the tips are too big or too small, they’ll constantly fall out.

I can wear earphones for hours, but I clean my ears before every session.

And yes, I know “_it’s bad to clean your ears_”. I’ve been doing it for over 3 decades, and they haven’t fallen off my head yet.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> If you’re using silicone eartips, it sounds like the tips are getting coated in wax/oil and sliding out.
> 
> Try cleaning your ear canals with rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide before you insert the IEM.


This only happens with P1, 03 and the Tape. So im guessing its the fit of the iems more than the tips, and luckily my wax is the hard/dry type  so its not oily.


----------



## davidcotton

Said ad nauseum that for me it's this bend right at the start of the ear canal on the right side.  Great way of curing upgradeitis though as it means pretty much no iems fit me properly.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> This only happens with P1, 03 and the Tape. So im guessing its the fit of the iems more than the tips, and luckily my wax is the hard/dry type  so its not oily.



Ah, in that case I’m willing to bet it’s ear guides that are pushing them out. I remove most my ear guides, which alleviated the problems like that. If they were all the same, it would be OK. But it seems every company shapes their ear guides a little differently. To me, the cables are way more comfortable once the guides are gone.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> These particular o-rings measure 8mm OD x 1.5mm thick.
> 
> They look like they’re acting as spacers, but in reality they aren’t. The Azla SednaEarFit Light tips lock into the eartip lip on the nozzle, and don’t slide down.


I just cut my own O-rings from the inner tube of some old silicone tips.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Ah, in that case I’m willing to bet it’s ear guides that are pushing them out. I remove most my ear guides, which alleviated the problems like that. If they were all the same, it would be OK. But it seems every company shapes their ear guides a little differently. To me, the cables are way more comfortable once the guides are gone.


I'm using electro acousti cables with them and the ear hooks are very good.


----------



## FastAndClean

Banbeucmas said:


> Welp, it is possibly  metalshell. But the tweet seem too confusing to understand rn


better to be plastic, the KXXS, Kanas Pro heavy bruh


----------



## njam

RikudouGoku said:


> It's very annoying that all my top iems have bad fit...


Try those for Blon BL03:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cover-Cap-...-Beats-Powerbeats-3-Pro-Ear-tips/133158851648
The biggest tips from the set are perfect for me (don't event need a spacer/o-ring since they sit so tight), but as always, YMMV.


----------



## njam

Banbeucmas said:


> Welp, it is possibly  metalshell. But the tweet seem too confusing to understand rn


As far as my Engrish goes, I think he's trying to say that Starfield is made of plastic:
"_In a way, they are similar! As pictured, Starfield has a plastic shell and while not being made of metal, it does have a nice and highly textured print on it._"


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I just cut my own O-rings from the inner tube of some old silicone tips.



Well, that would mean me finding eartips that have red and blue cores to cut down.

I’m strictly using the red and blue o-rings for channel identification. They were like $0.74 for 120 keyboard o-rings. My time is worth more than $0.74 if I had to cut 120 rings out by hand lol


----------



## Adide

davidcotton said:


> Said ad nauseum that for me it's this bend right at the start of the ear canal on the right side.  Great way of curing upgradeitis though as it means pretty much no iems fit me properly.



Hi David.

In your case (which in way seems similar to mine) I'd recommend SS or S or M Spinfits for deep insertion IEMs. Spinfits are able to bend while preserving the inner shape of the tube and due to bending they will lock themselves in.

For mediun or shallow insertion sets just try all your medium to large tips available. Your best bet would be those with grippy and harder surface than will cling to your outer ear canal. KZ Starlines, Symbios or Spiral Dots are such examples.

Ear guides while poison for most help me very much in locking the iem in place and a chin cinch could additionally secure the position.

Maybe you just need to diversify your tip collection more. Although it would feel paying significant cash for accessories, achieving the perfect seal would pay long term in enjoying your iems at their true potential. It's one of the most overlooked aspect in this hobby.

Don't lose your hope mate, it's just a matter of trying different setups.

Upgradeitis enabler out.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Well, that would mean me finding eartips that have red and blue cores to cut down.
> 
> I’m strictly using the red and blue o-rings for channel identification. They were like $0.74 for 120 keyboard o-rings. My time is worth more than $0.74 if I had to cut 120 rings out by hand lol


Hey, I had to wait for three months for these rings to arrive. Doesn't help when you have the earpieces in front of you when ordering them.


----------



## Banbeucmas

FastAndClean said:


> better to be plastic, the KXXS, Kanas Pro heavy bruh


If you don't like metal shell then your signature saying you have a bad feeling then yeah, you ain't wrong.


----------



## yorosello

Will be my second time trying metal shell after the blon 03


----------



## superuser1

yorosello said:


> Will be my second time trying metal shell after the blon 03


Go for it!!


----------



## yorosello

superuser1 said:


> Go for it!!


Without a doubt!


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 8, 2019)

peter123 said:


> I really like the look of these:


I know it might be too early to ask, but how do they compare to the A6mini? ...Does the sound have more similarities towards a side grade, or do they sound more of an upgrade overall?

-Clear


----------



## peter123

1clearhead said:


> I know it might be too early to ask, but how do they compare to the A6mini? ...Does the sound have more similarities towards a side grade, or do they sound more of an upgrade overall?
> 
> -Clear



Without having done any a/b I'd say that they're more of a side grade. From memory the mids on the NX7 Pro is more recessed but I'll make sure to do a proper a/b and post my findings here in due time.


----------



## 1clearhead

peter123 said:


> Without having done any a/b I'd say that they're more of a side grade. From memory the mids on the NX7 Pro is more recessed but I'll make sure to do a proper a/b and post my findings here in due time.


Thanks, really appreciate your input!


----------



## baskingshark

The Tin Hifi T4 is @ $75ish USD on some stores on AE if anyone is interested. (With store coupons and a discount code on the respective AE stores for the T4).

The initial headfier impressions and reviews are quite good for it for those wanting a neutralish tuning. It appears to be like a Tin T2 with more bass.
I would have considered it but unfortunately it's not basshead enough for me based on reviews and FR.


----------



## audio123

iBasso AM05 Unboxing + First Impression. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## logiatype

baskingshark said:


> The Tin Hifi T4 is @ $75ish USD on some stores on AE if anyone is interested. (With store coupons and a discount code on the respective AE stores for the T4).
> 
> The initial headfier impressions and reviews are quite good for it for those wanting a neutralish tuning. It appears to be like a Tin T2 with more bass.
> I would have considered it but unfortunately it's not basshead enough for me based on reviews and FR.


Def less bass than BLON. If, like me, you felt the BLON bass was too much and encroached into the mids, the T4 is for you. It’s also less sibilant for me. Excellently done.


----------



## Viajero

logiatype said:


> Def less bass than BLON. If, like me, you felt the BLON bass was too much and encroached into the mids, the T4 is for you. It’s also less sibilant for me. Excellently done.


Yeah, I like the BLON, but the quantity of mid-bass is a little too much for my preferences. I definitely prefer the TIN T4's tuning. It also has faster, more responsive bass, superior resolution across the board, less congestion, better layering and separation, and a somewhat more three dimensional soundstage. Great balanced tonality and natural timbre. Lots of detail and clarity, but still very smooth sounding.

As I said in a previous comment, the T4 to my ears is the best sounding single DD IEM I have.


----------



## Otto Motor

Viajero said:


> Yeah, I like the BLON, but the quantity of mid-bass is a little too much for my preferences. I definitely prefer the TIN T4's tuning. It also has faster, more responsive bass, superior resolution across the board, less congestion, better layering and separation, and a somewhat more three dimensional soundstage. Great balanced tonality and natural timbre. Lots of detail and clarity, but still very smooth sounding.
> 
> As I said in a previous comment, the T4 to my ears is the best sounding single DD IEM I have.


I don't have that overwhelming mid bass sensation (I would be sensitive to it), probably because I effectively extended the nozzles by reversing the Starlines eartips according to the Slater flip method:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/


----------



## Cevisi

I would be interested in a comparison between t4 and kxxs. But befor i bull the trigher i wait for starfield und stellar


----------



## DynamicEars

Viajero said:


> Yeah, I like the BLON, but the quantity of mid-bass is a little too much for my preferences. I definitely prefer the TIN T4's tuning. It also has faster, more responsive bass, superior resolution across the board, less congestion, better layering and separation, and a somewhat more three dimensional soundstage. Great balanced tonality and natural timbre. Lots of detail and clarity, but still very smooth sounding.
> 
> As I said in a previous comment, the T4 to my ears is the best sounding single DD IEM I have.



How is the T4 compared to Spring 1? especially in soundstage, imaging, separation and details and clarity?


----------



## logiatype

Cevisi said:


> I would be interested in a comparison between t4 and kxxs. But befor i bull the trigher i wait for starfield und stellar


Sound wise, they are extremely similar (in my memory). The only difference is that songs that were sibilant on the KXXS are not on the T4. I'd say the KXXS has a hair more bass but it's probably a wash.

The KXXS is a lot heavier and i dislike the smooth nozzle. They both have pretty crap default wires.


----------



## superuser1

Cevisi said:


> I would be interested in a comparison between t4 and kxxs. But befor i bull the trigher i wait for starfield und stellar


Which one is the stellar?


----------



## Cevisi

superuser1 said:


> Which one is the stellar?


The 1dd from fearless


----------



## logiatype

superuser1 said:


> Which one is the stellar?


Moondrop Starfield and Fearless Stellar. Both 1DD.


----------



## Viajero

Cevisi said:


> I would be interested in a comparison between t4 and kxxs. But befor i bull the trigher i wait for starfield und stellar


I unfortunately haven't heard the KXXS, but I am interested in how they compare too. There have been some comparisons I've run across such as:

*"Moondrop KXXS*
Normally, I would compare it with the Moondrop Kanas Pro, but since the IEM is now discontinued, the next best thing is their successor, the KXXS. I actually think the Kanas Pro and T4 sound very similar up to about 4KHz, but the Kanas Pro has a more laidback sound with reduced treble, while the T4 has more clarity due to the increased treble presence.  Ok, so I guess, I did compare to the Kanas Pro after all.

Now, the KXXS, it has noticeable more bass elevation, impact, sub-bass quantity, and longer decay than the T4. This could be good or bad depending on your tastes. For me, I like the T4’s bass levels because, in comparison, I find the KXXS’s bass decay to extend into the lower mid-range and actually that actually ends up muddying up a bit.

I also find the KXXS to sound harsher and brighter, and surprisingly the T4 doesn’t have that issue, despite having what seems to be a measured higher response in those areas. I think where it differs is that the T4 has a big roll-off in the upper registers, and the KXXS has some rise there.

So, for me, I was surprised that I prefer the T4 more than the KXXS."
https://www.antdroid.net/2019/11/tin-hifi-t4-review.html?m=1


----------



## superuser1

Viajero said:


> I unfortunately haven't heard the KXXS, but I am interested in how they compare too. There have been some comparisons I've run across such as:
> 
> *"Moondrop KXXS*
> Normally, I would compare it with the Moondrop Kanas Pro, but since the IEM is now discontinued, the next best thing is their successor, the KXXS. I actually think the Kanas Pro and T4 sound very similar up to about 4KHz, but the Kanas Pro has a more laidback sound with reduced treble, while the T4 has more clarity due to the increased treble presence.  Ok, so I guess, I did compare to the Kanas Pro after all.
> ...


I agree with that review however, using Final Audio type E tips i was able to get rid of the harshness and get as a good sub bass enhancement.


----------



## DynamicEars

Viajero said:


> I unfortunately haven't heard the KXXS, but I am interested in how they compare too. There have been some comparisons I've run across such as:
> 
> *"Moondrop KXXS*
> Normally, I would compare it with the Moondrop Kanas Pro, but since the IEM is now discontinued, the next best thing is their successor, the KXXS. I actually think the Kanas Pro and T4 sound very similar up to about 4KHz, but the Kanas Pro has a more laidback sound with reduced treble, while the T4 has more clarity due to the increased treble presence.  Ok, so I guess, I did compare to the Kanas Pro after all.
> ...




How about T4 compared to Spring 1?


----------



## zenki

Don't have any but I'll go for spring1


----------



## Nhare90

hey guys it’s been about two or three years since I’ve been active on headfi after I made that thread you have an away all my headphones I just kind of kept my eyes out of the cookie jar so to speak that being said a friend of mine gave me a pair of cheap Chinese iambs and I’m starting to think I’m a entirely interested in the top three picks for under 100 or so dollars. As far as what my top three headphones were the TH 900 fostex we’re always my standard in terms of their ability to go very quickly like you realize just how magical what you’re hearing is which warranted a sit down or sharing to nearest friend. Second place will be oddly the V sonic GR07 or V moda m100 as they both greatly emphasized a Sam signature that worked well and louder environments and I’ve always been somewhat of a bass head unless the entire frequency range is absolutely beautiful and the other headphone that I find myself missing more than anything is the westOne um3X-RC. 

obviously I’m coming into this thread way late and throw in a while I texted you guys but while I sit through 100 pages or so on this very dead shift; any immediate or always recommended iem’s That the community has dubbed as always worth the money wether thats because the price being so low or tip top sounds for around 100 (ish) being available- I’m all ears. 
A mic would be awesome as using them to game would be great for when over ears get too cumbersome.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 10, 2019)

Nhare90 said:


> hey guys it’s been about two or three years since I’ve been active on headfi after I made that thread you have an away all my headphones I just kind of kept my eyes out of the cookie jar so to speak that being said a friend of mine gave me a pair of cheap Chinese iambs and I’m starting to think I’m a entirely interested in the top three picks for under 100 or so dollars. As far as what my top three headphones were the TH 900 fostex we’re always my standard in terms of their ability to go very quickly like you realize just how magical what you’re hearing is which warranted a sit down or sharing to nearest friend. Second place will be oddly the V sonic GR07 or V moda m100 as they both greatly emphasized a Sam signature that worked well and louder environments and I’ve always been somewhat of a bass head unless the entire frequency range is absolutely beautiful and the other headphone that I find myself missing more than anything is the westOne um3X-RC.
> 
> obviously I’m coming into this thread way late and throw in a while I texted you guys but while I sit through 100 pages or so on this very dead shift; any immediate or always recommended iem’s That the community has dubbed as always worth the money wether thats because the price being so low or tip top sounds for around 100 (ish) being available- I’m all ears.
> A mic would be awesome as using them to game would be great for when over ears get too cumbersome.



What music genres do u listen to? I haven't heard the Fostex, V sonics/V modas or Westone um3X, but  I made a few recommendations for various preferred tuning for < $100 USD in this other thread a few days ago:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1433#post-15348245

If u are basshead (like me), a few options I can recommend would be the TFZ No. 3, Semkarch SKC CNT1 (if u can still get it, it's been out of production a few months back), TFZ T2 Galaxy, TRN V90, TRN IM2. I think the TRN V90 would be closest to the westone triple driver house sound for being V shaped with good bass and details/clarity/instrument separation. I think there's a sale going on on AE the next few days where it's around $30 USD.

Other folks have also put their recommendations after it. Hope it helps!


----------



## Nhare90

baskingshark said:


> What music genres do u listen to? I haven't heard the Fostex, V sonics/V modas or Westone um3X, but  I made a few recommendations for various preferred tuning for < $100 USD in this other thread a few days ago:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1433#post-15348245
> 
> If u are basshead (like me), a few options I can recommend would be the TFZ No. 3, Semkarch SKC CNT1 (if u can still get it, it's been out of production a few months back), TFZ T2 Galaxy, TRN V90, TRN IM2. I think the TRN V90 would be closest to the westone triple driver house sound for being V shaped with good bass and details/clarity/instrument separation. I think there's a sale going on on AE the next few days where it's around $30 USD.
> ...



dude you rock. i will order the 30$ v90 right now i just need help with what AE is so i can do so. will any of these have balanced armatures or dynamics or both (hybrid) setups? i am a basshead if im honest just not the traditional basshead that seems so common in my sub 30 age group where BASSBASSBASS what even is treble mentality takes over where the sounds all muddy. i enjoy music genres that reward the listener with lows that compound if drivers can handle it


----------



## Cevisi

Nhare90 said:


> dude you rock. i will order the 30$ v90 right now i just need help with what AE is so i can do so. will any of these have balanced armatures or dynamics or both (hybrid) setups? i am a basshead if im honest just not the traditional basshead that seems so common in my sub 30 age group where BASSBASSBASS what even is treble mentality takes over where the sounds all muddy. i enjoy music genres that reward the listener with lows that compound if drivers can handle it


Tfz no.3 is also a heavy hitter when it comes to bass its around 100 dollar


----------



## SciOC (Dec 10, 2019)

Bqeyz bq3 is another great one.  Download the Ali Express app and try to order from sellers with 98.5% feedback or better.  Nicehck, AK audio, EE audio, lucklz, missaudio are good sellers to start with.....

Penon audio, lend me ur ears and Linsoul are also reputable and have to their own shops outside Ali.


----------



## Nhare90

Boys why have you assisted me so.. I will be eagerly awaiting sound to deny in its entirety the purchasing price..s as I just couldn’t help myself and went with a few to start. This is a slippery slope I am so going to pretend I’m not excited to fall into


----------



## SciOC

Nhare90 said:


> Boys why have you assisted me so.. I will be eagerly awaiting sound to deny in its entirety the purchasing price..s as I just couldn’t help myself and went with a few to start. This is a slippery slope I am so going to pretend I’m not excited to fall into



Welcome back, sorry for your wallet...

You're going to be amazed what your hear versus even a few years ago.

The rabbit hole never ends....


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I've got to say, the Semkarch CNT-1 is my best purchase and MVP of 2019.

I bleated a lot about the soundstage (average for a $100 DD), and made unfair comparisons to the technicalities of multi-BA hybrids, but it's actually an amazing IEM for whatever prices it has sold for. [I paid $32].

Acoustic guitars are crisp and plucky, electrics are punchy, soft vocals, crisp but painless percussion, the deepest bass and the best dynamics of any of my IEMs. I just wish it had a still wider and taller soundstage, and better positioning (like the King Pro has). 

I thought I was a multi-BA listener, but the CNT-1 has sold me on DD. Bring on the carbon nanotubes! Tuning and timbre are important, as we know from the BL-03. The CNT-1 is musical and lyrical, and I just can't take it out of my ears. The admittedly limited soundstage envelops you.

What might be interesting then, is a 'better' CNT-1. I've heard that the LZ A6 mini is 'better in every way.' I can't imagine it having deeper bass, as the CNT-1 has tricks up its sleeve, but maybe that's the direction I should be looking.


----------



## genck

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I've got to say, the Semkarch CNT-1 is my best purchase and MVP of 2019.
> 
> I bleated a lot about the soundstage (average for a $100 DD), and made unfair comparisons to the technicalities of multi-BA hybrids, but it's actually an amazing IEM for whatever prices it has sold for. [I paid $32].
> 
> ...


I concur. The CNT-1 is really good, it's ashamed it's discontinued. I got mine for $50 through Amazon about a month ago. 
On another note, people complain about the Blon 03 cable, really? The CNT-1 has THE WORST cable possible. It's so stiff that it might get my Mom pregnant and she has her tubes tied. That's saying something. 
The CNT-1 is what I listen to when I don't want the peaks of the TFZ T2 (equally excellent).


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Dec 11, 2019)

Yeah, I think the CNT-1 might be 'most underrated.' I would have been happy with it had I paid $75 for it. Although at $100, it is beaten in several respects by the No. 3, Ninetails, and iT01.

The cable is pure crap. My CNT-1 cable broke almost immediately after I received the IEM! Shortly after installation, it just ripped! I replaced it with a NiceHCK copper cable, which couldn't connect, and then a TRN mixed cable that did. [NiceHCK sent me a replacement.]

Anyway, the TRN copper/silver cable is working great. A $7 cable. Although the right earpiece sometimes sounds quieter than the left one. I don't know if that's a cable or housing issue. I clearly got a 'B-stock' CNT-1, yet it still rises above my other IEMs.

The CNT-1 is definitely different from the TFZ T2. I substitute the King Pro for the CNT, when I want better soundstage/positioning/imaging and a less relaxed presentation. Or pull out the ZS7 if I need 'impact' and 'flair.'


----------



## genck

ShakeThoseCans said:


> The CNT-1 is definitely different from the TFZ T2.


I think for bassheads it's very similar, with the same tips. Treble is much more forward on the TFZ T2 however, and that's what makes me like for certain genres.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Interesting. But good point. I haven't taken the CNT-1 to its fullest depths with bass. Most of my music is not heavily bass-oriented, so I haven't been able to directly compare the T2 and CNT-1 bass very much.


----------



## genck (Dec 11, 2019)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Interesting. But good point. I haven't taken the CNT-1 to its fullest depths with bass. Most of my music is not heavily bass-oriented, so I haven't been able to directly compare the T2 and CNT-1 bass very much.


people will make fun of my music all they want, i don't care. listen to this song on the cnt-1 and then listen on the TFZ T2, it will show you the massive difference in the drums. Just a mild example without bring up EDM stuff. edit: i meant to also add the forward treble but i thought i made that a point already, lol


----------



## genck (Dec 11, 2019)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Interesting. But good point. I haven't taken the CNT-1 to its fullest depths with bass. Most of my music is not heavily bass-oriented, so I haven't been able to directly compare the T2 and CNT-1 bass very much.


and to test that sub bass:

edit: or

you're welcome.


----------



## DynamicEars (Dec 11, 2019)

Alright so 2nd item from my 11.11 purchase was arrived 2 days back and I have few sessions with the **** Pro. Not going to write review nor post the pic here of course. Just let me share impressions to buddies that may interested in them.

So **** Pro have more sub bass and bass, and quite well textured, decay is not slow but not too fast too. Same a little mid bass bleed like their predecessor, but the Pro have more sub bass.
They have big bass but not on basshead level and not too punchy hard.
Mids arent forward, decent clarity and great details. A bit thin on female voice. No 3khz shouty peak on high mids.
The highs are quite boosted made them a bit more v shaped (slight v shape not too v shaped) and bright on trebles side but not too worry on 8khz peak there. Just overall bright trebles but they are not harsh, just like trn v90 or BA5 or NX7 pro ( i just received my BA5 too today).
Highs also very detailed and airy, very airy due open back design. For long sessions, trebles can be a bit tiring.

Soundstage also on wide side like the old one, nothing changed here. Same good old stuff.

Timbre part. The main concern of old **** for me is very off timbre. This new Pro version have good timbre. Not the best timbre but i can put them on good timbre. Not off tonality, no metallic sound like zs10 pro, they are good. This in a big improvement from the old one.

Fit wise they are pretty much the same, of you can get good fit with original one, you don't have to worry with the pro version.

Compared to BL03, **** pro have more details more over on high region, more air on upper highs, but can be more tiring for long session. Mids on BLON are more forwarded but clarity, details, resolution i have to give score to **** Pro.
Bass region they have similar mid bass bleed but BL03 a bit more controlled and they have bigger sub bass but still cleaner and tighter than the **** Pro.
Excellent tuning on BL03 is really hard to beat.
Soundstage both are wide with BL03 have more depth but **** Pro more airy.
Instrument separation **** Pro have advantages from their multidriver.

For me **** Pro is an improvement over the original 1, but a bit tiring on highs and i preferred more forwarded midrange and thicker vocals if i can choose. These definitely on same level with BL03 along with ZsX, v90 and others including new BA5, depends on what is your preferences and your most priority section.

BA5 impressions will come later on..


*edit : adding some additional impressions


----------



## BadReligionPunk

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I've got to say, the Semkarch CNT-1 is my best purchase and MVP of 2019.
> 
> I bleated a lot about the soundstage (average for a $100 DD), and made unfair comparisons to the technicalities of multi-BA hybrids, but it's actually an amazing IEM for whatever prices it has sold for. [I paid $32].
> 
> ...



Depends on what you think is "better in every way"? 

LZ mini bass is basically neutral bass with good extension. If on some arbitrary 0-10 number system neutral was 5, then LZ mini would be in the 5.5 area. CNT would be in the 7.5ish area. The music that we all listen to with the CNT is much better on the CNT then the LZ mini. 
LZ mini is much more technical and has more details dependant on the filters used. CNT absolutely crushes and destroys the LZ in comfort IMO. 

IMO its not better in every way.


----------



## HungryPanda

Got the LZ Mini today, stuck KZ starlines on the default blue filters and have to say I like them a lot. Reminds me of the BQEYZ BQ3 with added sparkle. The highs on the LZ Mini are really good.


----------



## SciOC

HungryPanda said:


> Got the LZ Mini today, stuck KZ starlines on the default blue filters and have to say I like them a lot. Reminds me of the BQEYZ BQ3 with added sparkle. The highs on the LZ Mini are really good.


Don't say stuff like that.....   The bq3 is my favorite pair right now.  How does the bass compare?   


Please tell me I don't need them or the a6.


----------



## jibberish

Just got notification that my A6 mini will be delivered today. My expectations are high!


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

BadReligionPunk said:


> Depends on what you think is "better in every way"?
> 
> LZ mini bass is basically neutral bass with good extension. If on some arbitrary 0-10 number system neutral was 5, then LZ mini would be in the 5.5 area. CNT would be in the 7.5ish area. The music that we all listen to with the CNT is much better on the CNT then the LZ mini.
> LZ mini is much more technical and has more details dependant on the filters used. CNT absolutely crushes and destroys the LZ in comfort IMO.
> ...



Thanks for pointing this out. I read a hasty statement or two about the LZ Mini being better, but the claims of absolute superiority over the CNT-1 were not substantiated. 

One of the things that isn't measured as frequently or systematically is comfort, and the CNT-1 is easily one of my most comfortable IEMs. King Pro has better technicalities, but I can't listen to it as long. ZS7 is also short-duration for me. The fact that the CNT-1 has a comfortable shell + a tuning with no harsh peaks (for me) means that I can listen to it for hours at a time.

I am interested in a 'better' CNT-1. For me, 'better' doesn't mean bass even as good as a CNT (although that would be nice). I want the comfortable shell, somewhat warm musical tuning, awesome rendering of guitars, punchy but not peaky percussion, and excellent low-end / high-end dynamics. But unlike the CNT-1, I would also like maybe a beefier midrange and more pronounced vocals, more diverse sound placement, a more 'holographic' sound, better imaging and detail, and a much larger soundstage. I don't know what offers that. CNT-1 is great, but the mid or upper ranges can be a bit grainy, so it would be nice to have a 'better' one.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

(I guess what I am saying is I would like something with the fit and tuning of the CNT-1, but stronger on the mid and upper ranges.) The CNT bass is awesome, but I am actually using mine for a lot of 1970s music like Emerson, Lake, and Palmer + Alan Parsons Project + Mike Oldfield and some 60s stuff including Bowie.

Maybe the CNT-1 wasn't designed with those artists in mind, but I find it great. The CNT-1 seems to bring out the intended tuning and soundstage for their albums for me, it's fast enough to keep up, and guitars are killer. I have many other IEMs, but CNT-1 is best performer with these. It creates an enveloping sound and overall good presentation there, like it's supposed to.

So a CNT-1 successor/competitor that was more oriented to the midrange, vocals, and treble details appeals to me, because right now the CNT-1 is obviously designed to process bass. I don't have many 'polite' DD IEMs, so the CNT-1 is my best performer in that category, even if its a basshead IEM.


----------



## dharmasteve

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Thanks for pointing this out. I read a hasty statement or two about the LZ Mini being better, but the claims of absolute superiority over the CNT-1 were not substantiated.
> 
> One of the things that isn't measured as frequently or systematically is comfort, and the CNT-1 is easily one of my most comfortable IEMs. King Pro has better technicalities, but I can't listen to it as long. ZS7 is also short-duration for me. The fact that the CNT-1 has a comfortable shell + a tuning with no harsh peaks (for me) means that I can listen to it for hours at a time.
> 
> I am interested in a 'better' CNT-1. For me, 'better' doesn't mean bass even as good as a CNT (although that would be nice). I want the comfortable shell, somewhat warm musical tuning, awesome rendering of guitars, punchy but not peaky percussion, and excellent low-end / high-end dynamics. But unlike the CNT-1, I would also like maybe a beefier midrange and more pronounced vocals, more diverse sound placement, a more 'holographic' sound, better imaging and detail, and a much larger soundstage. I don't know what offers that. CNT-1 is great, but the mid or upper ranges can be a bit grainy, so it would be nice to have a 'better' one.



I've just spent two weeks listening to the CNT1, a week with the gold filter and a week with the black filter. It's a very organic,  natural sound and I can listen for a few hours at a time. I prefer the 'natural',  flowing,  rhythmic sound of the Semkarch to other more detailed IEM's and buds.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Yes, the CNT-1 has made me rethink what I want in an IEM. For example, the 'endgame' for my current preferences is the T800, with its awesome technicalities.

And yet I find myself listening to the CNT-1 more than the 3+ 4BA/1DD IEMs I own, more than the 3+ 1-2DD IEMs I own, and more than the technically-impressive (but somewhat bright and heavy-shelled) King Pros.

You described the CNT-1's sound perfectly, and I would be interested in an IEM that applied this philosophy to a stronger presentation of mids and upper registers.


----------



## peter123

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Thanks for pointing this out. I read a hasty statement or two about the LZ Mini being better, but the claims of absolute superiority over the CNT-1 were not substantiated.



In my opinion they are. I think that the CNT1 was a disappointment at the $75 I was able to get them for when they were first launched. The A6 mini on the other hand is definitely one of my favorite sub $100 offerings. 

I do also find the mini more comfortable. 

Different strokes for different folks I'd guess.....


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I'm going to look into the A6 mini, because it could be useful to me if it's being compared favourably to the CNT-1. I'd even be interested in something like the A6 mini, but better.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

The A6mini is great, but it is pretty big.  One of the biggest IEMs I have had.  Close in size to the infamous KZ ZS10. Not super comfortable and sticks out quite a bit from my ears.  It's really thick. Still though. Its a $200 IEM that sounds like a $200 IEM,  but it's like $60-$70. Totally worth picking up.


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> In my opinion they are. I think that the CNT1 was a disappointment at the $75 I was able to get them for when they were first launched. The A6 mini on the other hand is definitely one of my favorite sub $100 offerings.
> 
> I do also find the mini more comfortable.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I'd guess.....



How does the A4 stack up to the A6 mini and regular A6? I know someone who wants to sell me their A4, but I'm not sure. I've always heard about fit problems with the A4, and unfortunately the pair I'm considering is not local so I can't try it 1st.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Yes, the CNT-1 has made me rethink what I want in an IEM. For example, the 'endgame' for my current preferences is the T800, with its awesome technicalities.
> 
> And yet I find myself listening to the CNT-1 more than the 3+ 4BA/1DD IEMs I own, more than the 3+ 1-2DD IEMs I own, and more than the technically-impressive (but somewhat bright and heavy-shelled) King Pros.
> 
> You described the CNT-1's sound perfectly, and I would be interested in an IEM that applied this philosophy to a stronger presentation of mids and upper registers.


I spent over a year searching.  The bass impact and slam coupled with the fatigue free listening and supreme comfort is the main reason I love the CNT. But I also listen to lots of bass heavy genres. 

That said for classic rock I think blob bl03 is really good and the LZ would also probably be better for you.  Gone is the slam and impact of the CNT bass, but you are going to get clean low mids and detailed sparkly treble. Vocals are stupid good. Also the stage and imaging are superior to the CNT. If the blue filter(really bright) and the Black filters(bright) are too bright or fatiguing then the red filter(warm) will give you all the love you need.  Can't really go wrong with it unless it just isn't comfortable to you.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 11, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> The A6mini is great, but it is pretty big.  One of the biggest IEMs I have had.  Close in size to the infamous KZ ZS10. Not super comfortable and sticks out quite a bit from my ears.  It's really thick. Still though. Its a $200 IEM that sounds like a $200 IEM,  but it's like $60-$70. Totally worth picking up.


Did you see bad guys review video of the A6 Mini on youtube? What do you think of his opinion?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 11, 2019)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Yes, the CNT-1 has made me rethink what I want in an IEM.
> 
> And yet I find myself listening to the CNT-1 more than the 3+ 4BA/1DD IEMs I own, more than the 3+ 1-2DD IEMs I own, and more than the technically-impressive (but somewhat bright and heavy-shelled) King Pros.


What cable and eartips do you like with your CNT1? The stock ones suck.


----------



## peter123

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I'm going to look into the A6 mini, because it could be useful to me if it's being compared favourably to the CNT-1. I'd even be interested in something like the A6 mini, but better.



You my friend need the regular A6  

No seriously, just because I enjoy the A6 mini more does definitely not mean that everyone does, personal preference will always be the deciding factor in the end.


----------



## peter123 (Dec 11, 2019)

Slater said:


> How does the A4 stack up to the A6 mini and regular A6? I know someone who wants to sell me their A4, but I'm not sure. I've always heard about fit problems with the A4, and unfortunately the pair I'm considering is not local so I can't try it 1st.



Although I really like the A4 the A6 is in a different league imo. Maybe the mini as well but I haven't a/b the A4 and mini so take that with a giant grain of salt. 

To me the A6 is clearly a level above the mini but as always YMMV. I'm also biased since I love the A6 so much


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Dec 11, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Did you see bad guys review video of the A6 Mini on youtube? What do you think of his opinion?



He spends 12 minutes rambling about the blue nozzle. Then 5 minutes talking about how dope they sound with red filters. Never talks about black filters...

Also dude only listens to classic rock and 90's gangsta rap.

He didn't like the bass impact or slam for rap so didn't spend any time with them. I'm assuming that he was on stock tips. They are IMO pretty bad. they are very soft and slide all the way down. 

I also don't think he can hear technicals like stage, imaging and detail retrieval as he never talks about them.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

@BadReligionPunk I apologize for sending you a video from him. I wont do it again. It's true that his videos lack enough information.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What cable and eartips do you like with your CNT1? The stock ones suck.



I tried to use a NiceHCK copper cable, but there was a fit issue. [NiceHCK later fixed it.]

So I instead used a TRN copper/silver mixed cable. I can point you to it.

It's not ideal - the cable is stiff, but it sounds fine.

I have since ordered the Audiosense T800's cable, as I am told it is the best cable for the CNT-1.

--

As for tips, oddly the stock ones fit me perfectly. This isn't usually the case. So I don't know which aftermarket tips to use!


----------



## DynamicEars

Isnt the Semkarch is LZ themself in disguise, or like sub brand of LZ? CMMIW. I read the information somewhere in these ocean of posts.


----------



## genck

DynamicEars said:


> Isnt the Semkarch is LZ themself in disguise, or like sub brand of LZ? CMMIW. I read the information somewhere in these ocean of posts.


It is. All those a5 and a6 filters also for the cnt1 as well, fyi


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Dec 11, 2019)

Iiiinteresting.

Quick question here: A6 Mini at $76 or NiceHCK M6 at $70. Which is better for '70s classic & prog/art rock, and modern indie rock?

Or should I be looking at something different, like the Spring 1? [Or just save up for big A6, lol]


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> (I guess what I am saying is I would like something with the fit and tuning of the CNT-1, but stronger on the mid and upper ranges.) The CNT bass is awesome, but I am actually using mine for a lot of 1970s music like Emerson, Lake, and Palmer + Alan Parsons Project + Mike Oldfield and some 60s stuff including Bowie.
> 
> Maybe the CNT-1 wasn't designed with those artists in mind, but I find it great. The CNT-1 seems to bring out the intended tuning and soundstage for their albums for me, it's fast enough to keep up, and guitars are killer. I have many other IEMs, but CNT-1 is best performer with these. It creates an enveloping sound and overall good presentation there, like it's supposed to.
> 
> So a CNT-1 successor/competitor that was more oriented to the midrange, vocals, and treble details appeals to me, because right now the CNT-1 is obviously designed to process bass. I don't have many 'polite' DD IEMs, so the CNT-1 is my best performer in that category, even if its a basshead IEM.





ShakeThoseCans said:


> Iiiinteresting.
> 
> Quick question here: A6 Mini at $76 or NiceHCK M6 at $70. Which is better for '70s classic & prog. rock, and modern indie rock?



Perhaps you could buy some LZ A6 filter nozzles to see if it can change the CNT1's sound signature for the better. I heard they fit the CNT1, so FWIW.

I don't have the A6 mini, but I quite like the NiceHCK M6 (but caveat, u need to get a 3rd party BGVP filter from AE). It comes with 3 stock tuning filters, which are slightly gimicky. They mostly change the mid frequencies, but hardly affect other frequencies like the bass. I think it would be good for most genres with the 3rd party filter.

The M6 is very warmly tuned with thick bass/lower mids and has a very substantial midbass hump. One of the best timbre for a hybrid/multi BA set, and despite the warm tuning, it has great details, clarity, imaging in the mids/treble. Non fatiguing, treble roll off. It contains 2 DD for the bass frequencies, but I'm not sure how they tuned the bass as IMHO, it is the weakest area of the M6. As you know I'm a bass head and up for mooooore bass anyday, but with stock nozzles, the midbass is so pronounced that it seems detached, boomy and incongruous with the rest of the frequency spectrum. It is distracting just hearing the midbass hump being emphasized on all music tracks, as certain songs are not meant to have the midbass being the predominant frequency. I had to use the 3rd party filter to tune down the midbass, and after that is sounds more "audiophile" tuned with the rest of the frequency spectrum being allowed to shine and breathe.

If u are looking for something that is an upgrade on the CNT1 in terms of FR and techincals I think the M6 may be an option. It has a similar predominant lower mids > upper mids with non fatiguing treble. But with the 3rd party filters, it will not be as bassy as the CNT1, and the shell is larger than the CNT1. It is comfortable, but it sticks out, so no way can it be used to sleep, which I use my CNT 1 sometimes for. M6's soundstage is above average, better than CNT1 but isolation poorer than CNT1. YMMV.





LaughMoreDaily said:


> What cable and eartips do you like with your CNT1? The stock ones suck.





ShakeThoseCans said:


> I tried to use a NiceHCK copper cable, but there was a fit issue. [NiceHCK later fixed it.]
> 
> So I instead used a TRN copper/silver mixed cable. I can point you to it.
> 
> ...



The stock cable of the CNT1 IMHO is one of the worst I ever used after experiencing 20+ CHIFI stock cables. It's super stiff and microphonic and it didn't fit the MMCX connector well. Tossed it after 5 min of use. I would dare say KZ stock cables are better than it. After cable rolling around, I found the Audiosense SPC cable had the best ergonomics and sound for the CNT1. I know not everyone is a cable believer (for changing sound), but I find the SPC cables make the CNT1 sound a bit brighter on the treble.

I also found the stock tips of the CNT1 fit me well and sound the best after tiprolling so I kept to it.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

LaughMoreDaily said:


> @BadReligionPunk I apologize for sending you a video from him. I wont do it again. It's true that his videos lack enough information.



Hehe. I like the guy. He is a good guy and I owe that dude for his pioneering work and his dedication back in the day to the extreme bass head thread. The videos are sometimes tough to watch though. He seems to get cought up in meaningless minutia and then leaves out super important things that most people would want to know. 

No big deal though. I check his stuff from time to time and am a subscriber. He also loves the CNT1 so he is ok in my books.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

baskingshark said:


> Perhaps you could buy some LZ A6 filter nozzles to see if it can change the CNT1's sound signature for the better. I heard they fit the CNT1, so FWIW.



Thanks for the detailed information!

It seems to me that the dumbest thing I did in Chi-Fi was not buy a second CNT-1 when they went on sale at Linsoul for $39.

That way, I could have put the Audiosense cable on it, LZ A6 filter, and had a more treble-oriented CNT!

Oh well. The M6 is a good bet, as you point out, but I think I'll miss the CNT-1's isolation (which makes it incredibly versatile).

Some people say that the A6 Mini has decent isolation, so it may be a more serious contender. Then there's the KB100 available right now, but I suspect it's not quite up to the level of the M6 / A6 Mini.

--

I have so many cable options for the CNT-1 if I want them. I have 2 TinHifi T2s, so I have several copper MMCX cables: like the NiceHCK 8 and 16 core, plus a KZ silver-plated cable for the T2 and the Y*ny*o 8-core SPC.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

baskingshark said:


> Perhaps you could buy some LZ A6 filter nozzles to see if it can change the CNT1's sound signature for the better. I heard they fit the CNT1, so FWIW.
> 
> I don't have the A6 mini, but I quite like the NiceHCK M6 (but caveat, u need to get a 3rd party BGVP filter from AE). It comes with 3 stock tuning filters, which are slightly gimicky. They mostly change the mid frequencies, but hardly affect other frequencies like the bass. I think it would be good for most genres with the 3rd party filter.
> 
> ...



Yea the stock tips are Sony hybrid copies. Very soft and one of my favorite Narrow bore tips. 

The DMG 3rd party filter fits the CNT too and turns the IEM into a cooler more neutral balanced IEM as it rolls the bass off at 80hz. That comes from a small hole drilled in the nozzle. at $4 its work a pickup. I find that with that nozzle stage widens up and the mids become thinner and less congested with complex music. Metal actually did really well with them. A bit boring, but still good.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 11, 2019)

Anyone tried the Auglamour T100? (single DD)
It is quite new, was $30 USD during 11/11. One shop on AE is now selling it at $13 - 14 USD (after store issued coupons).


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Anyone tried the Auglamour T100? (single DD)
> It is quite new, was $30 USD during 11/11. One shop on AE is now selling it at $13 - 14 USD (after store issued coupons).



Auglamour have meh to so so review last time with their higher T300 when the graph looks great. So Im skeptical about this one too. Maybe anyone want to buy since they're dirt cheap?


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 12, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Auglamour have meh to so so review last time with their higher T300 when the graph looks great. So Im skeptical about this one too. Maybe anyone want to buy since they're dirt cheap?



Yeah I've never owned an Auglamour personally, but agreed I saw a few equivocal reviews for their other more expensive IEMs.
For this T100, the resin shell itself looks quite sturdy, the only other IEMs at this price range with such good build would be the TRN IM2/Ash.

13 bucks I think is well worth a punt. If it were 30 - 50 bucks, I would have held off. Hmmmmmmmm, let me think about it.

EDIT:
I found a few reviews on it online:
https://www.taker.im/review/21034-AUGLAMOUR-T100-naushniki-s-glubokim-basom-emotsio
This guy says it is dark sounding, good bass, treble not fatiguing, can compete with $50 USD IEMs.

https://www.thephonograph.net/auglamour-t100-review/
The phonograph usually gives high scores for majority of their reviewed IEMs, I've never seen much negative/cons for their reviews, so can't really gauge much from their T100 review. But their FR and specs are usually quite good.

EDIT 2: more reviews found:
https://post.smzdm.com/p/a4wkvokx/
https://best.pconline.com.cn/yuanchuang/4334054.html


----------



## zenki

DLC will be the next 'it'


----------



## 1clearhead

SciOC said:


> Don't say stuff like that.....   The bq3 is my favorite pair right now.  How does the bass compare?
> 
> 
> Please tell me I don't need them or the a6.


OK, I won't tell you...you can just stare at the picture! 



 

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 11, 2019)

...Got to say, after making a separate purchase of the 9-tuning filter kit from the LZ store on taobao, I am really enjoying the RED tuning filters on my A6mini! It gives me the best U-shape sound signature I've ever heard since starting my journey of IEM's many years ago! The sub-bass rumble can not be matched even by my BLON's or ZSX, and the lively perfect MID's and hi-end micro-details will definitely be hard to beat!



Checkout my impressions of the rest of the 9-tuning filters mounted on my A6mini by clicking below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-...and-review-thread.919056/page-7#post-15355579

Enjoy!

-Clear


----------



## Slater

Does anyone know if LZ has an official store on Aliexpress?


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> Does anyone know if LZ has an official store on Aliexpress?



nope as I know, they sold by many audio stores on Ali but they dont have official store on currently


----------



## Nimweth

DynamicEars said:


> Alright so 2nd item from my 11.11 purchase was arrived 2 days back and I have few sessions with the **** Pro. Not going to write review nor post the pic here of course. Just let me share impressions to buddies that may interested in them.
> 
> So **** Pro have more sub bass and bass, and quite well textured, decay is not slow but not too fast too. Same a little mid bass bleed like their predecessor, but the Pro have more sub bass.
> They have big bass but not on basshead level and not too punchy hard.
> ...


I agree with your impressions on the **** Pro, I'm really enjoying mine, especially with electronic music. Try this one with them:


----------



## gtrx333

Guys I cancelled my tri i3 order, its been more than 10 days and they still hadn't shipped, and they weren't communicating as to why that was the case. I have instead decided to replace it with the y**y** st7. Will take some time to ship as well but more intriguing I think.


----------



## Viajero

1clearhead said:


> ...Got to say, after making a separate purchase of the 9-tuning filter kit from the LZ store on taobao, I am really enjoying the RED tuning filters on my A6mini! It gives me the best U-shape sound signature I've ever heard since starting my journey of IEM's many years ago! The sub-bass rumble can not be matched even by my BLON's or ZSX, and the lively perfect MID's and hi-end micro-details will definitely be hard to beat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I should be getting my A6 Mini very soon today. I have no idea what's going on with my regular A6. There have been no tracking updates for 9 days. It's in the US since the 26th of November, but no tracking movement since the 3rd of this month.


----------



## SciOC

Nimweth said:


> I agree with your impressions on the **** Pro, I'm really enjoying mine, especially with electronic music. Try this one with them:



Agreed, I think this is definitely the best <$30 set I've listened to.  Definitely heavily prefer it to the blon and db3. It is right there in second place for me under $50 with the the trn v90, but both deserve to be in my collection as they're rather different in many ways.


----------



## SciOC

gtrx333 said:


> Guys I cancelled my tri i3 order, its been more than 10 days and they still hadn't shipped, and they weren't communicating as to why that was the case. I have instead decided to replace it with the y**y** st7. Will take some time to ship as well but more intriguing I think.


What seller did you order to the i3 from?  
Also, that's quite a jump from the i3 to st7....


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

SciOC said:


> Agreed, I think this is definitely the best <$30 set I've listened to.  Definitely heavily prefer it to the blon and db3. It is right there in second place for me under $50 with the the trn v90, but both deserve to be in my collection as they're rather different in many ways.



What kind of music are you listening to with the **** Pro? After seeing that Walter Holland piece in particular, I am learning why people sought out this IEM.

Are you happy that you got the Pro instead of the regular ****?


----------



## SciOC

ShakeThoseCans said:


> What kind of music are you listening to with the **** Pro? After seeing that Walter Holland piece in particular, I am learning why people sought out this IEM.
> 
> Are you happy that you got the Pro instead of the regular ****?


Never heard the original **** but I definitely think the pro was the right choice for me based on impressions from those with both.  

I listen to rock, pop, indie, edm, electro pop, some classical, punk, prog rock, etc.  I like a lot of bass and smooth female vocals.  My tastes are only limited to avoiding rap and country music for the most part, folk is usually a no go to, but I do make some exceptions for folk and rap....


----------



## gtrx333

SciOC said:


> What seller did you order to the i3 from?
> Also, that's quite a jump from the i3 to st7....



It was kbear. Yeah, the st7 has me intrigued seeing the praise the ej07 and Roland get. I was wanting to see if the tri i3 would be better than the obravo. It's a funny thought, that for the cheaper iem I am too impatient to wait but for the more expensive one, I'm alright waiting. 

I also have a fearless s8 pro on the way so will decide which I prefer out of the 2.


----------



## Nimweth

SciOC said:


> Agreed, I think this is definitely the best <$30 set I've listened to.  Definitely heavily prefer it to the blon and db3. It is right there in second place for me under $50 with the the trn v90, but both deserve to be in my collection as they're rather different in many ways.


Yes, so do I. I also prefer it to the V90, but the new BA5 is really special. Also very good fit with ML Spiral Dots.


----------



## Slater

I know a few HeadFiers bought the 
Auglamour F300, and pretty much everyone was unhappy with it from what I remember.

If any US members want to get rid of their unused F300 cheap, shoot me a PM. I plan on only using them as a donor shell.


----------



## peter123

Slater said:


> I know a few HeadFiers bought the
> Auglamour F300, and pretty much everyone was unhappy with it from what I remember.
> 
> If any US members want to get rid of their unused F300 cheap, shoot me a PM. I plan on only using them as a donor shell.



Yeah, no one liked it but yet all reviews here showed four stars at the moment I got mine (iirc). I bought my pair myself out of curiosity more than reviews and I'd probably give it 2.5 stars if I was to review it. Come to think of it it's probably a good option for my oldest daughter who only listens to podcasts and still haven't had a single pair of IEM's that's lasted more than a couple of months


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> Yeah, no one liked it but yet all reviews here showed four stars at the moment I got mine (iirc). I bought my pair myself out of curiosity more than reviews and I'd probably give it 2.5 stars if I was to review it. Come to think of it it's probably a good option for my oldest daughter who only listens to podcasts and still haven't had a single pair of IEM's that's lasted more than a couple of months



There was also an F300 Pro version, but I don’t know how it differed.

It’s possible that the Pro version corrected all of the flaws of the regular F300.


----------



## peter123

Slater said:


> There was also an F300 Pro version, but I don’t know how it differed.
> 
> It’s possible that the Pro version corrected all of the flaws of the regular F300.



Yeah, anything is possible


----------



## SciOC (Dec 12, 2019)

gtrx333 said:


> It was kbear. Yeah, the st7 has me intrigued seeing the praise the ej07 and Roland get. I was wanting to see if the tri i3 would be better than the obravo. It's a funny thought, that for the cheaper iem I am too impatient to wait but for the more expensive one, I'm alright waiting.
> 
> I also have a fearless s8 pro on the way so will decide which I prefer out of the 2.


Hmmmm.  That's who I ordered from thinking it'd be fastest since it's their product.  Might have to switch vendors... Or be patient, which I'm not good at...

I have the S8f, TBH, there's just no replacing DD bass right now for me.  The pro is supposedly similar but less v shaped.  I like them and am going to keep them forever, but even a V shaped BA set like the S8f is "analytical" to me.   Ymmv of course.

@Nimweth 
I would compare the **** pro most closely to the bqeyz spring 1, but better tuned OOTB, but also a little less capable overall if you can get to it's topend potential.  I'd highly recommend it to pair with a good Bluetooth dongle or to use with lower quality sources.

What do you like about the ba5?

Any good comparisons?


----------



## peter123

I've always wondered how official those official stores really are....not much is my guess.


----------



## Nimweth

SciOC said:


> Hmmmm.  That's who I ordered from thinking it'd be fastest since it's their product.  Might have to switch vendors... Or be patient, which I'm not good at...
> 
> I have the S8f, TBH, there's just no replacing DD bass right now for me.  The pro is supposedly similar but less v shaped.  I like them and am going to keep them forever, but even a V shaped BA set like the S8f is "analytical" to me.   Ymmv of course.
> 
> ...


I will compare the BA5 with two all-BA IEMs I have:
BA5 vs CCA C16: BA5 is smoother and not as bright in the upper mids/lower treble. BA5 has more bass presence and sounds warmer, but is still linear in nature. Detail retrieval is similar but the BA5 is more revealing of layers. C16 has a colder overall character.
BA5 vs CCA A10: A10 is very bright but not harsh and digs up lots of detail but is once more cold in character. There is an emphasis in lower treble which can become fatiguing. BA5 is more balanced with a midrange which is a tad forward but across a wide range so sounds more well balanced. BA5 has a warmer bass and is easier on the ear.  Both A10 and C16 can be considered analytical whereas I find the BA5 more musical. BA5 with Spiral Dots (size M) is very comfortable, the two CCA models are bulkier and need more work to fit well. I hope this helps.


----------



## Slater (Dec 12, 2019)

peter123 said:


> I've always wondered how official those official stores really are....not much is my guess.



They’re so official, it’s officially official.


----------



## mochill




----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> Anyone tried the Auglamour T100? (single DD)
> It is quite new, was $30 USD during 11/11. One shop on AE is now selling it at $13 - 14 USD (after store issued coupons).



Just ordered one. At least the packaging looks nice. The shipping cost was a bit high though (~2.5 euros).


----------



## NeonHD (Dec 13, 2019)

Guys I have a confession to make...

After reading several *very *positive reviews on the Shuoer Tape, I got so incredibly horny that I couldn't resist the temptation...






But then the inner chi-fi addict in me finally won and I bought the Shuoer Tape!!! HORRUH!!!







Like oh my god, the Tape is virtually everything I have ever wanted from an IEM.

Thick punchy bass that's suitable for EDM? *Check!*
Warm mids that has good weight and also has good transparency? *Check!*
Crisp clear vocals that seems to stay within a safe area (unlike the Kanas Pro)?* Check!*
A relaxed treble response that still manages to sound incredibly airy and detailed in the upper range? *Check!*
And to top it all off, a huge soundstage that actually projects out of your head? *Check check and check!
*
Although despite hearing some dissenting opinions about the Tape from certain non-sponsored individuals on places such as reddit, I still firmly believe the Tape would adhere to my preferences better. Even if it turns out to not be my ideal sound, I'm sure it will hit very close to that ideal. Plus BGGA said that this was by far the most detailed IEM he had ever heard, which is great. Currently my most expensive IEM is the Kanas Pro.  I dislike the Kanas Pro because of its average detail retrieval (in the treble), and thus average transients. Everything sounds "dumbed down" or simplified with my KP, although with good natural tonality and excellent imaging. Hopefully the Tape will make an excellent upgrade to my KP whom I have ambivalent feelings towards.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Slater said:


> Does anyone know if LZ has an official store on Aliexpress?


If you can't find it... probably not.


----------



## WendyLi

Hi Friend,this is Wendy from KB EAR.We released a new earphone:KB EAR Diamond.
It is presale now.it used Diamond-like carbon (DLC) coated PET.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007927664.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.55.764b4e08kzjh5S


----------



## Viajero

WendyLi said:


> Hi Friend,this is Wendy from KB EAR.We released a new earphone:KB EAR Diamond.
> It is presale now.it used Diamond-like carbon (DLC) coated PET.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000007927664.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.55.764b4e08kzjh5S


I really like the looks of this earphone and I expect good things from the sound too. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## WendyLi

Viajero said:


> I really like the looks of this earphone and I expect good things from the sound too. I'm looking forward to it.


thank you, friend. The sound will also surprise you.


----------



## illumidata

WendyLi said:


> thank you, friend. The sound will also surprise you.



I have pre-ordered as I love surprises (and I trust the tuner)!


----------



## gtrx333

NeonHD said:


> Guys I have a confession to make...
> 
> After reading several *very *positive reviews on the Shuoer Tape, I got so incredibly horny that I couldn't resist the temptation...
> 
> ...



Tge shuoer tape ate very good. Found treble a little sharp to begin with but with 100+ hours. Found the mids recessed but added 3mm foam behind the grill and works very nicely


----------



## citral23

NeonHD said:


> Guys I have a confession to make...
> 
> After reading several *very *positive reviews on the Shuoer Tape, I got so incredibly horny that I couldn't resist the temptation...
> 
> ...



Buying the tape from AE instead of Amazon : biggest 2019 chi-fi mistake.


----------



## DynamicEars

I write my impressions about TRN BA5 on TRN thread here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-116#post-15360153


----------



## mbwilson111

citral23 said:


> Buying the tape from AE instead of Amazon : biggest 2019 chi-fi mistake.



Costs less on aliexpress.  The only time I use Amazon is if the cost is the same or less.  Why would you tell someone who is happy about the deal they got that they made a mistake.?  I have had no problems with that store.


----------



## citral23

mbwilson111 said:


> Costs less on aliexpress.  The only time I use Amazon is if the cost is the same or less.  Why would you tell someone who is happy about the deal they got that they made a mistake.?  I have had no problems with that store.



Why? Because I'm the devil in person, and only have bad intentions. This is a picture of me IRL :





Now seriously, he might have more luck than others, but last time I checked there were an unusually high amount of people who had their tape die on them after a few weeks at best.

And last time I checked, sending a packet back to china was VERY expensive.

That's why if there is not a major discount on AE and/or it's not cheap in the first place, getting it from Amazon is the reasonable thing to do imo.

Let's hope OP has better luck than many.


----------



## mbwilson111

citral23 said:


> Why? Because I'm the devil in person, and only have bad intentions. This is a picture of me IRL :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case, I would lnot buy it at all.  We have so many choices. I had not heard about all the problems because I was not researching it.  It is not a planned purchase for me. Contrary to popular belief,  I don't buy everything


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

illumidata said:


> I have pre-ordered as I love surprises (and I trust the tuner)!



I trust the tuner too, and expect that the Diamonds will be getting pleasant reviews here soon. But I couldn't take the risk of such a purchase without seeing people discuss them. Probably going to kick myself later


----------



## illumidata

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I trust the tuner too, and expect that the Diamonds will be getting pleasant reviews here soon. But I couldn't take the risk of such a purchase without seeing people discuss them. Probably going to kick myself later



I was in the mood for an impulse buy and went with the Diamonds over TRI I3, just as good a chance that I end up kicking myself..!


----------



## citral23

mbwilson111 said:


> In that case, I would lnot buy it at all.  We have so many choices. I had not heard about all the problems because I was not researching it.  It is not a planned purchase for me. Contrary to popular belief,  I don't buy everything



Well there's little doubt it's an extremely good iem for detail lovers, and apparently someone who got a replacement, was sent one with a "new" sticker on the box. So let's hope they sort the issue out and come with a revision, and everyone is happy in the end.

I'm not crossing this one out, but it's a good example of "wait and see". It's not going to disappear overnight, need more feedback before pulling the trigger once the dust has settled. 

The trigger won't be pulled for the hibiscus here, another example of patience being a virtue in this wild chifi world.


----------



## baskingshark

citral23 said:


> Well there's little doubt it's an extremely good iem for detail lovers, and apparently someone who got a replacement, was sent one with a "new" sticker on the box. So let's hope they sort the issue out and come with a revision, and everyone is happy in the end.
> 
> I'm not crossing this one out, but it's a good example of "wait and see". It's not going to disappear overnight, need more feedback before pulling the trigger once the dust has settled.
> 
> The trigger won't be pulled for the hibiscus here, another example of patience being a virtue in this wild chifi world.



Yeah I do agree nowadays with the almost weekly releases of CHIFI, it might be prudent to wait a bit for initial (trusted) reviewers on QC and sound issues. Anyway, most of the CHIFI will drop in price a few months after launch prices, and some CHIFI also treat us as beta tester guinea pigs, releasing a "pro" version just a few weeks after the non "pro" release, which is quite a crap move for the first adopters (cough cough...  NX7 Pro).

2 - 3 years back, I used to snap up any CHIFI that released at launch, as that was when the CHIFI circuit was just ramping up, and KZs were only released once every 6 months in the wilderness. But now we are so spoilt for choice, competition in the budget CHIFI segment is incredible, so just be patient and not so triggerhappy. Of course easier said then done LOL, but if it is a cheap set with good FR, or the company has a trusted track record, I might still occasionally buy something at launch.


----------



## chinmie

citral23 said:


> Buying the tape from AE instead of Amazon : biggest 2019 chi-fi mistake.



I also bought the Tape on AE...you see...i also like to live dangerously...

Jokes aside, i agree with your point, seeing the high failure rate, it's more logical to purchase from a source with easier return procedure. I purchased the Tape at 11.11 at a very nice $92. Still a risk, but at least it's a smaller/cheaper one
My Tape is still going strong, the MMCX is not loose (the first common problem), and the driver is still going strong, though i admit it's not getting it's fair time of playtime because of the other earphones i got and busy schedule.  Do wish me luck that my Tape would stay this way 

@NeonHD i hope your Tape last forever, my friend, it's a special sounding IEM indeed. I like it better than the EX1000


----------



## yorosello

chinmie said:


> I also bought the Tape on AE...you see...i also like to live dangerously...
> 
> Jokes aside, i agree with your point, seeing the high failure rate, it's more logical to purchase from a source with easier return procedure. I purchased the Tape at 11.11 at a very nice $92. Still a risk, but at least it's a smaller/cheaper one
> My Tape is still going strong, the MMCX is not loose (the first common problem), and the driver is still going strong, though i admit it's not getting it's fair time of playtime because of the other earphones i got and busy schedule.  Do wish me luck that my Tape would stay this way
> ...


the tape is now available on the local green store already btw


----------



## chinmie

yorosello said:


> the tape is now available on the local green store already btw



It's  still preorder only, i think, and much higher in price than what i got it for, so i guess i still have a good deal


----------



## yorosello

chinmie said:


> It's  still preorder only, i think, and much higher in price than what i got it for, so i guess i still have a good deal


One official distributor sold them already but it's 1.85m


----------



## plyr (Dec 14, 2019)

My Tin T4 arrived from indiegogo, Spinfit CP100-L is the way to go here, really good and detailed sound. Its clean, vocals are forward but still in a central soundstage.

The sound didnt seem dynamic before I put the Spinfits probably due to bad fit.


----------



## Viajero

plyr said:


> My Tin T4 arrived from indiegogo, Spinfit CP100-L is the way to go here, really good and detailed sound. Its clean, vocals are forward but still in a central soundstage.
> 
> The sound didnt seem dynamic before I put the Spinfits probably due to bad fit.


The TIN T4 is one of my absolutely favorites. It has actually become my main daily driver. The fit, comfort and sound are all exceptional. Its tuning is, for my tastes, the best tuning out of all the IEMs I own. Nothing seems disproportionate or out of place. And it seems to sound good on pretty much everything. It shows no major areas of weakness. Just a very well balanced and high performing IEM all around.


----------



## genck

Viajero said:


> The TIN T4 is one of my absolutely favorites. It has actually become my main daily driver. The fit, comfort and sound are all exceptional. Its tuning is, for my tastes, the best tuning out of all the IEMs I own. Nothing seems disproportionate or out of place. And it seems to sound good on pretty much everything. It shows no major areas of weakness. Just a very well balanced and high performing IEM all around.


What type of music do you listen to?


----------



## Viajero

plyr said:


> My Tin T4 arrived from indiegogo, Spinfit CP100-L is the way to go here, really good and detailed sound. Its clean, vocals are forward but still in a central soundstage.
> 
> The sound didnt seem dynamic before I put the Spinfits probably due to bad fit.


BTW, I happen to be using the same exact Spinfits on mine.


----------



## genck

My T2 is good nuff


----------



## Viajero

genck said:


> What type of music do you listen to?


I listen to a pretty wide range of stuff, but I'd say mostly various electronic music and metal genres. I also listen to a lot of movie scores and experimental folk music like Heilung.


----------



## genck

Viajero said:


> I listen to a pretty wide range of stuff, but I'd say mostly various electronic music and metal genres. I also listen to a lot of movie scores and experimental folk music like Heilung.


Are you saying the Tin T4 is good with metal? What type of metal?


----------



## RikudouGoku

genck said:


> Are you saying the Tin T4 is good with metal? What type of metal?


the aluminium kind. ( sorry had to do it)


----------



## genck

RikudouGoku said:


> the aluminium kind. ( sorry had to do it)


get outta here


----------



## DynamicEars

Viajero said:


> The TIN T4 is one of my absolutely favorites. It has actually become my main daily driver. The fit, comfort and sound are all exceptional. Its tuning is, for my tastes, the best tuning out of all the IEMs I own. Nothing seems disproportionate or out of place. And it seems to sound good on pretty much everything. It shows no major areas of weakness. Just a very well balanced and high performing IEM all around.



Looking at their FR graph, i roughly can imagine how sweet and good the tuning is.
Is the mids forward and clear? How is the bass section are they have fast decay?
And then the trchnicalities, imaging, soundstage and separation?
Maybe with comparison to Spring 1?

Thanks. I dont know if i can resist. I keep telling myself that I dont need this. Convince me


----------



## Viajero

genck said:


> Are you saying the Tin T4 is good with metal? What type of metal?


Yeah, I think so. The timbre of vocals and instruments is really nice and it has enough speed, detail and separation to keep up with complex instrumentation without getting congested. Bands like A Perfect Circle, Type O Negative, Tool, The Smashing Pumpkins, Ningen Isu, etc.


----------



## genck

DynamicEars said:


> Looking at their FR graph, i roughly can imagine how sweet and good the tuning is.
> Is the mids forward and clear? How is the bass section are they have fast decay?
> And then the trchnicalities, imaging, soundstage and separation?
> Maybe with comparison to Spring 1?
> ...


Sounds like you need a TFZ T2 Galaxy.


----------



## genck

Viajero said:


> Yeah, I think so. The timbre of vocals and instruments is really nice and it has enough speed, detail and separation to keep up with complex instrumentation without getting congested. Bands like A Perfect Circle, Type O Negative, Tool, The Smashing Pumpkins, Ningen Isu, etc.


So, slow boring metal. Got it


----------



## Viajero

DynamicEars said:


> Looking at their FR graph, i roughly can imagine how sweet and good the tuning is.
> Is the mids forward and clear? How is the bass section are they have fast decay?
> And then the trchnicalities, imaging, soundstage and separation?
> Maybe with comparison to Spring 1?
> ...


The mids are definitely one of the things I enjoy about this earphone. They are clear, detailed, and forward enough without being overly in your face or harsh. They sit exactly where they should, for my tastes. The bass is fast with a nice decay. Not extremely dry, but not bloated or sloppy at all. It's well defined and responsive. It again hits a very good balance for my preferences. Even though I listen to quite a lot of electronic music the bass quantity is enough for me. Good sub bass presence and rumble and the mid bass punches with sufficient authority and drive. True bass heads won't be satisfied with the quantity, but it's very good quality bass.

In terms of technicalities it generally is surpassed by IEMs like the Spring 1 and A6 Mini, but it is still very good in these areas and surpasses my other single dynamic driver IEMs. Quite open and airy soundstage, great separation, layering and imaging, clear and well resolving, doesn't get congested. It's not the best of my IEMs in these attributes, but its technical performance is still outstanding. Combined with great tonality, timbre and coherency it just creates a very enjoyable listening experience for me.


----------



## Viajero

genck said:


> So, slow boring metal. Got it


Maybe for some, yeah. It's still faster and more layered than many other types of music. What metal do you listen to?


----------



## Nimweth

Can anyone explain the difference between Carbon Nanotube (CNT), Graphene and Diamond Like Carbon (DLC), or are they the same?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 14, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between Carbon Nanotube (CNT), Graphene and Diamond Like Carbon (DLC), or are they the same?


They are all different forms of carbon.
While these material themselves are potentially advantageous for IEMs, it is 99% of marketing at this point.
Different implementations of CNTs, graphene, DLC will matter more than materials themselves.

The graphene definition, for instance, is a SINGLE layer of sp2 carbon. Are there single layers? No way! But the word is fashionable after the Noble prize and the science hype...


----------



## Nimweth

PhonoPhi said:


> They are all different forms of carbon.
> While these material themselves are potentially advantageous for IEMs, it is 99% of marketing at this point.
> Different implementations of CNTs, graphene, DLC will matter more than materials themselves.
> 
> The graphene definition, for instance, is a SINGLE layer of sp2 carbon. Are there single layers? No way! But the word is fashionable after the Noble prize and the science hype...


Thank you, but I did want to know what they actually are, I did know that graphene is a carbon layer one atom thick, but do not know the physical characteristics of the others.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Nimweth said:


> Thank you, but I did want to know what they actually are, I did know that graphene is a carbon layer one atom thick, but do not know the physical characteristics of the others.


Wiki has a good info.
CNTs are a rolled tube version of sp2 carbon. Different length, chirality, wall types are possible.
DLC is an amorphous carbon film, predominantly sp3, very much variable in properties, but not that close to diamond in strength as a populistic info posted by Otto/Kopy can make you think.


----------



## Nimweth

PhonoPhi said:


> Wiki has a good info.
> CNTs are a rolled tube version of sp2 carbon. Different length, chirality, wall types are possible.
> DLC is an amorphous carbon film, predominantly sp3, very much variable in properties, but not that close to diamond in strength as a populistic info posted by Otto/Kopy can make you think.


Thank you!


----------



## Otto Motor

genck said:


> My T2 is good nuff


Hmmm...yes...and much cheaper.


----------



## MrNellow

Hi everybody,

I wanted to upgrade my KZ ZS5 and KZ ZST, and I sold my KZ ZS5. The thing is, there are too many choices today rather than before. Or at least, I find out more choices there days.

Mostly I listen to rock and metal musics like Megadeth, Metallica, Babymetal, Evanescense, Opeth, and occasionally stuff like Skrillex or Gregorio Allegri. I may use IEMs for playing retro games too. Some example songs are Burn My Dread (Persona 3), At Doom's Gate (I can say original MIDI record and Nestalgica), Shoot Em Up (Thomas Vent Remix), Tourniquet (Evanescence) and Harlequin Forest (Opeth).

What I am looking for on an iem is how accurate it is to an original record. Details, details, details... I mean, how each instruments textured accurately. I don't like too much bass or screaming vocals. Also I hated KZ ES3's sound, it was damn too bright.

I use IEMs in indoors as well as outdoors too.

Mostly I use my own dac and amplifier (2*PCM54P -> Hybrid Amp (JRC 4558D + Telefunken ECC83)) or OnePlus 6.

I am totally confused now. I am trying to read reviews about KZ ZST and KZ ZS5 and comparing these with recent models, like Fiio EA5, KZ ZSX, CCA C12, Tin T4, Tin T3, Tin T2, TRN BA5, TFZ Galaxy T2, Blon BL-03 etc. My budget is up to around $75 and I can't buy each of them.

Which IEM would you suggest for my taste?


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Shozy Form 1.1 is up on my blog.


----------



## Nimweth (Dec 14, 2019)

MrNellow said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I wanted to upgrade my KZ ZS5 and KZ ZST, and I sold my KZ ZS5. The thing is, there are too many choices today rather than before. Or at least, I find out more choices there days.
> 
> ...


Based on your preferences I would suggest the TRN BA5 or the Tin T3. Both of these are accurate, dig up lots of detail and have a more linear bass output, and also have well behaved treble. These are two of my current favourites.


----------



## Sebulr (Dec 14, 2019)

MrNellow said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I wanted to upgrade my KZ ZS5 and KZ ZST, and I sold my KZ ZS5. The thing is, there are too many choices today rather than before. Or at least, I find out more choices there days.
> 
> ...


I own the kz zst and the blon bl03, but none of the others. My personal recommendation is the zs10 pro as they are very a  comfortable fit for me, although they are quite bright in  the 2 to 4k region. They are slightly more detailed sounding, than the blon but can be slightly tiring to listen to at more than about 40% volume straight out of my phone, if listening to genres such as rock, goth and indie. They have decent bass however. Slightly cleaner than the zst in the bass department. And less peaky in the treble.

The blons have better timbre overall, sometimes the zs10 pro can sound tiny bit too artificial in the upper treble, especially with lots of snare drums and high hats. The isolation on the blons isn't great though as they are a variable fit. I only mention this as you say you use them outside.

I can't comment on the others, as I don't own them, but I quite like the trn v60s. I use these as a more relaxed listen, as the highs are slightly lower, and they have more isolation, but quite a lot of driver flex, as they have no vents to release the pressure when you insert them into your ears. This does not bother me though. I imagine these won't be an upgrade over your kz zs5 though. Edit. These have quite a lot of bass though, so might not be to your liking.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

MrNellow said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I wanted to upgrade my KZ ZS5 and KZ ZST, and I sold my KZ ZS5. The thing is, there are too many choices today rather than before. Or at least, I find out more choices there days.
> 
> ...


If you have $75 try to get yourself an LZ A6 mini. You will literally schiit yourself. It was $180 and sounds like a $180 iem. But now its under $80. I got mine for $67, but I had a $15 off coupon. There are varying prices and deals on it depending on the day it seems.


----------



## MrNellow

Thanks a lot for your replies.


Nimweth said:


> Based on your preferences I would suggest the TRN BA5 or the Tin T3. Both of these are accurate, dig up lots of detail and have a more linear bass output, and also have well behaved treble. These are two of my current favourites.



It looks like TRN BA5 is really good. My only concern is TRN's QC issues. If that is not a severe issue I may go with BA5. Tin T3 looks great too.



Sebulr said:


> I own the kz zst and the blon bl03, but none of the others. My personal recommendation is the zs10 pro as they are very a  comfortable fit for me, although they are quite bright in  the 2 to 4k region. They are slightly more detailed sounding, than the blon but can be slightly tiring to listen to at more than about 40% volume straight out of my phone, if listening to genres such as rock, goth and indie. They have decent bass however. Slightly cleaner than the zst in the bass department. And less peaky in the treble.
> 
> The blons have better timbre overall, sometimes the zs10 pro can sound tiny bit too artificial in the upper treble, especially with lots of snare drums and high hats. The isolation on the blons isn't great though as they are a variable fit. I only mention this as you say you use them outside.
> 
> I can't comment on the others, as I don't own them, but I quite like the trn v60s. I use these as a more relaxed listen, as the highs are slightly lower, and they have more isolation, but quite a lot of driver flex, as they have no vents to release the pressure when you insert them into your ears. This does not bother me though. I imagine these won't be an upgrade over your kz zs5 though. Edit. These have quite a lot of bass though, so might not be to your liking.



This reply means a lot. I couldn't find any comparison between KZ ZS5 and recent models, so now I can see differences much better. Appreciated.



BadReligionPunk said:


> If you have $75 try to get yourself an LZ A6 mini. You will literally schiit yourself. It was $180 and sounds like a $180 iem. But now its under $80. I got mine for $67, but I had a $15 off coupon. There are varying prices and deals on it depending on the day it seems.



I have never seen this iem. Looks really interesting. I will check reviews about this iem.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

MrNellow said:


> Thanks a lot for your replies.
> 
> 
> It looks like TRN BA5 is really good. My only concern is TRN's QC issues. If that is not a severe issue I may go with BA5. Tin T3 looks great too.
> ...



Yes, Sebulr is accurate about the ZS-10 Pro. I was just listening to it for hours yesterday, for that kind of music, and would recommend it. It does get bright in those regions, though, and somewhat peaky (though not terribly so). There's a little fatigue, but it really brings out this kind of music successfully.

As I stated 10 times in the last 2-days, the ZSX is out now, so you might want to consider it over the ZS-10 Pro: ZSX is less steely, which is important in representing acoustic instruments, it might even be less peaky than the ZS-10 Pro. Overall SQ is probably 10% better. But ZS-10 Pro fit is easy, I can confirm. 

Coincidentally, I also have a TRN BA5 and LZ A6 Mini on the way, but I bought them intending to use them as treble performers.


----------



## Viajero

BadReligionPunk said:


> If you have $75 try to get yourself an LZ A6 mini. You will literally schiit yourself. It was $180 and sounds like a $180 iem. But now its under $80. I got mine for $67, but I had a $15 off coupon. There are varying prices and deals on it depending on the day it seems.


I second this. Getting the A6 Mini for around $70 is an absolute steal. I think it's on par with the BQEYZ Spring 1 (I actually like it better due to its tighter and better textured bass and the tuning being more to my preference), which is around twice the price and already a very impressive IEM in its price category and above.


----------



## NeonHD

citral23 said:


> Buying the tape from AE instead of Amazon : biggest 2019 chi-fi mistake.



Well I would've bought it from Amazon if the price different weren't so huge. Besides, AE has their own "15 day free return" policy, so I think I'm covered. If anything, I can just open a dispute and pray that AE will be on my side.


----------



## fenderbendr (Dec 14, 2019)

Hey, so I’m looking to upgrade from my KZ AS10’s to something with a little more balance and a better midrange and thicker highs.  I also play electric guitar in a band and we use IEM’s live, and the AS10’s clip and distort when I put too many instruments in my ears, so I’m hoping to get something that handles that better.

I’m looking to stay under $400

Any advice would be great!


----------



## baskingshark

fenderbendr said:


> Hey, so I’m looking to upgrade from my KZ AS10’s to something with a little more balance and a better midrange and thicker highs.  I also play electric guitar in a band and we use IEM’s live, and the AS10’s clip and distort when I put too many instruments in my ears, so I’m hoping to get something that handles that better.
> 
> I’m looking to stay under $400
> 
> Any advice would be great!



I would recommend the Audiosense T800. 8 knowles BA, $298 USD. It has about 30 db isolation, i use it for stage monitoring as I'm next to a full kit drum and subwoofer amps to protect my hearing. Also great for general music listening, excellent details, clarity, instrument separation and imaging.

U shaped but mids are very clear and not too recessed. Treble is a bit bright if you are treble sensitive. But this can be tamed with knowles filters, tip or cable change.

Despite BA bass, it sounds like a DD bass with good subbass extension and quantity due to its vented subwoofer and tuning.

Maybe check out some reviews about it, it makes one hell of a good stage monitor and all rounder set.


----------



## crabdog

fenderbendr said:


> Hey, so I’m looking to upgrade from my KZ AS10’s to something with a little more balance and a better midrange and thicker highs.  I also play electric guitar in a band and we use IEM’s live, and the AS10’s clip and distort when I put too many instruments in my ears, so I’m hoping to get something that handles that better.
> 
> I’m looking to stay under $400
> 
> Any advice would be great!


I would recommend the Fearless S6RUI. It has a similar warmth in the lower mids as the AS10 with better separation, cleaner mids and superior treble timbre.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

What's an affordable USB DAC/AMP for powering all this Chi-Fi stuff, up to and including the T800. I'm talking something you just plug into a computer, and then plug your IEM into.


----------



## Dobrescu George

ShakeThoseCans said:


> What's an affordable USB DAC/AMP for powering all this Chi-Fi stuff, up to and including the T800. I'm talking something you just plug into a computer, and then plug your IEM into.



Also related to your question lol 

IT01S is made in china, isn't it? 

I finished writing my in-depth review of the iBasso IT01S. The review also includes reviews of the Balanced 4.4mm CB12S Cable, CA04 2.5 to 4.4mm adapter and DC01 Type-C 384khz/32bit / DSD256 DAC/AMP. With IT01S priced at 200 USD, and everything else below it, this is a review that's going to be both about good products, but also about pocket-friendly stuff! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/12/upgrading-classic-ibasso-it01s-iems-review.html


----------



## durwood

genck said:


> My T2 is good nuff



What tips are those, I have been trying to expand my eartip collection.


----------



## Zerohour88

ShakeThoseCans said:


> What's an affordable USB DAC/AMP for powering all this Chi-Fi stuff, up to and including the T800. I'm talking something you just plug into a computer, and then plug your IEM into.



windows 10? USB-C Apple dongle + adapter (if your pc doesn't have usb-c port)
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...pple-vs-google-usb-c-headphone-adapters.5541/

you can spend a bit more for stuff like the E1DA models, or maybe even the Meizu dongles.


----------



## citral23

Zerohour88 said:


> windows 10? USB-C Apple dongle + adapter (if your pc doesn't have usb-c port)
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...pple-vs-google-usb-c-headphone-adapters.5541/
> 
> you can spend a bit more for stuff like the E1DA models, or maybe even the Meizu dongles.



The Sabaj DA3 is also an option


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Thanks for the good information.

Yeah, the Sabaj DA3 / D3 keep coming up in my searches. And you can get them on Amazon in Canada [$149 CDN]. People say the DA3's better than the Dragonfly. Might be overkill for my needs RN, but it has good buzz.

And I had heard that the Apple dongle was surprisingly good value, but this sounds like it is a must-buy. I guess I can just get a USB-C to A adapter and plug it into my old computer?

I considered the E1DA, it was my first choice, but it only has 2.5mm output. Seems to be made primarily for headphones. If they released one with 2.5 and 3.5 mm like the ES100, they could clean up, couldn't they?


----------



## plyr (Dec 15, 2019)

My T4 had a bias to the right channel, and my brother's was to the left, so we exchanged our left iems and now they are centered... 

Over the years I always had this kind of problem, my SE215 was almost faulty to the right, the SE425 was a bit to the right, the SE535 was left. I wish the manufacturer payed more attention to this.


----------



## kmmbd

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Thanks for the good information.
> 
> Yeah, the Sabaj DA3 / D3 keep coming up in my searches. And you can get them on Amazon in Canada [$149 CDN]. People say the DA3's better than the Dragonfly. Might be overkill for my needs RN, but it has good buzz.
> 
> ...



The Apple dongle has a clean output and is plenty powerful for most portable stuff (unless they are power hungry planars). As for the E1DA stuff, the 9038D is coming soon and that one will have a single-ended out.


----------



## peter123

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Thanks for the good information.
> 
> Yeah, the Sabaj DA3 / D3 keep coming up in my searches. And you can get them on Amazon in Canada [$149 CDN]. People say the DA3's better than the Dragonfly. Might be overkill for my needs RN, but it has good buzz.
> 
> ...



I've been using the Cubilux HC-1 USB-C dongle lately and I like it a lot so it might also be a option. Fwiw it's the best dongle I've tried so far. It's also very quiet (no background hiss) with sensitive IEM's. It does definitely have a more black background with my laptop compared to the E1DA ES9038S which sees to be more source dependent when it comes to hiss. 

Here's the Amazon link to the HC-1:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T3BS2Y5?tag=3340693-headfi-20


----------



## genck

durwood said:


> What tips are those, I have been trying to expand my eartip collection.


I had an issue with one of my Amazon orders and the seller sent me extra eartips for the hassle, I can't seem to find those specific ones on Amazon though as they weren't even what I ordered. Sorry I can't help further. They were from this seller: https://www.amazon.com/sp?_encoding...7162668&seller=A2QOLKBV260A4&tab=&vasStoreID=
If you message them with the picture I'm sure they could tell you.


----------



## harry501501

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Thanks for the good information.
> 
> Yeah, the Sabaj DA3 / D3 keep coming up in my searches. And you can get them on Amazon in Canada [$149 CDN]. People say the DA3's better than the Dragonfly. Might be overkill for my needs RN, but it has good buzz.
> 
> ...



My DAC of choice is still the Sabaj DA3. Slightly enhanced bass and treble but with good detail and can power any IEM I have easily. The bonus of 2.5 balanced connection too.... which I rarely use but it's a decent feature.


----------



## harry501501

chinmie said:


> I also bought the Tape on AE...you see...i also like to live dangerously...
> 
> Jokes aside, i agree with your point, seeing the high failure rate, it's more logical to purchase from a source with easier return procedure. I purchased the Tape at 11.11 at a very nice $92. Still a risk, but at least it's a smaller/cheaper one
> My Tape is still going strong, the MMCX is not loose (the first common problem), and the driver is still going strong, though i admit it's not getting it's fair time of playtime because of the other earphones i got and busy schedule.  Do wish me luck that my Tape would stay this way
> ...



Must admit, many times I've paid much more on Amazon for sets that I could get much cheaper on AE solely for peace of mind if they break (or they suck).


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Must admit, many times I've paid much more on Amazon for sets that I could get much cheaper on AE solely for peace of mind if they break (or they suck).



While you make a valid point, and that argument makes sense, here’s another way to look at it.

Let’s say over the course of 9 months, I buy 4 earphones (each one being whatever is the current hype train of the month). I think that’s pretty reasonable based on what many HeadFiers do.

For simplification sake, let’s say they were all the same price - $35 each from Aliexpress, and $59 each from Amazon.

In total, you would spend $140 at Aliexpress and $236 at Amazon. That is a price difference of $96. 

Now let’s say 2 of the earphones from Aliexpress were bad, and the seller totally refused to give you a refund or replacement. You were left high and dry and ‘out’ the money you spent on those 2 earphones.

Well, at $96 price difference, you would have saved enough money to buy 2 more from Aliexpress (plus event had money left over).

With Amazon, you’re paying for the convenience, plain and simple (and Jeff Beeps’ alimony payments). 2 day shipping, English speaking customer service, easy returns, better tracking, etc.

Me, I always try to use Aliexpress or eBay (or wherever is cheapest). Because while my example was 4 earphones, I have way, way more than that. So that 4-earphone hypothetical price difference, would in reality be exponentially higher.

Maybe I’ve just been lucky, but out of all the gear I own, I can count on 1 hand how many I’ve had that were actually bad. In every case but 1, I got a refund or replacement from Aliexpress (the 1 case was understandable, because it died over a year later).

I can only imagine how much more I would have spent in total had I bought all of them from Amazon ‘just in case one went bad’.


----------



## chinmie

harry501501 said:


> Must admit, many times I've paid much more on Amazon for sets that I could get much cheaper on AE solely for peace of mind if they break (or they suck).



If I'm in the same situation as you, having access to a store with a good return policy, I'd  probably do the same thing and pay a bit more


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E. (Dec 16, 2019)

!So Rose Technics has just last week completely re-designed their 7 BA flagship iem, now called the BR7 EZA, it has a new side firing BA for the super high frequencies, I haven't seen a BA like this before.

2 BA for bass, 2 BA Mids, 2 BA Treble, 1 Side Firing Super tweeter. Cross over completely redone with a new type of capacitor, four sound tubes all leading directly to nozzle.

I received the BR7 EZA from Penon and so far it sounds fantastic. The bass is bold but tight, the treble is indeed very extended, some sparkle, detailed but thankfully not fatiguing, the mids don't jump out, not a thing missing detail wise, but rather on the full and smooth side. Maybe not the best for crunchy guitars, raspy or female voices, but also a blessing, no sibilance. Just to be clear, I wouldn't call the upper mids recessed, rather just smoothly transitioning into lower mids, the detail and texture is all there, even sibilance is heard in terms of detail, rather than perceived as a harsh or painful sound, but sometimes I'm in the mood for that harshness and bite.
I cannot state enough how perfect I find the treble to be, right in line with the bass and transitioning smoothly into mids, just the right amount of sparkle.
The previous iteration of BR7 struggled with bass being light, but this latest version has taken a 180 turn and lays the bass on you, although without losing any control, at all. It has quite a lot of impact, but focused on mid bass kick rather than sub bass throb, dubstep fans look elsewhere, but trance fans rejoice. The bass transitions perfectly into mids, male voices are full and throaty. ​
The all round non-fatiguing yet detailed nature of the BR7 means if you are in the mood you can pump the volume and be rewarded with some very bombastically entertaining sounds that keep their composure and finesse. This is a very versatile iem.

Overall my impression is that there is no holes or spikes in the frequency response and imaging is excellent, interestingly I hear a progressively larger sound stage the higher the volume, probably something to do with that big capacitor in the chain.

This is a much improved iem over the last version with very little to nothing that I could fault other than upper mids using more bite, although that is more preference than deficiency in the iem and could also just be my SP1000M smoothing the mids over as it generally does, this BR7 does strike me as an extremely transparent iem, good job Rose technics! I'll try it with a mid forward dap like Pono soon to see how it goes, my guess is the BR7 will become mid happy due to it's transparent nature.


----------



## shinewallace

For those friends who have Tin Hifi/Audio T4, I would have a question.....
Have you tried to change other cables for using the T4? 
I have a problem with that.... the mmcx slots of T4 seems cannot contact well with other cables, the plug can "shake" when connected


----------



## DynamicEars

T.R.A.N.C.E. said:


> !So Rose Technics has just last week completely re-designed their 7 BA flagship iem, now called the BR7 EZA, it has a new side firing BA for the super high frequencies, I haven't seen a BA like this before.
> 
> 2 BA for bass, 2 BA Mids, 2 BA Treble, 1 Side Firing Super tweeter. Cross over completely redone with a new type of capacitor, four sound tubes all leading directly to nozzle.
> 
> ...




Looks now chifi tech is copying Sony side firing BA, Sony came out with this new tech when they releasing IER M7, M9 and Z1R a year ago, indeed the BA sounded really dynamic and tonality is very good, even compared with old sony own BA. I saw on other thread 1 chifi, I cant recall also using new tech of BA which is side firing also.

Here the sony new BA that came inside M7, M9 and Z1R :


----------



## tgx78

Sony then copied 64 audio’s tia driver (First open and side firing BA driver)


----------



## kmmbd

It's hard to tell if something is a copy without actually looking into their wave-forming mechanism. Sony uses a T-shaped armature to produce the sound while 64Audio opens up the side of the armature driver and uses the IEMs nozzle itself as a sound-tube (if I'm not mistaken from their press-releases, obviously they'll keep the finer details to themselves). The inherent mechanisms of these two drivers are very different and thus not necessarily comparable, even though both of them are "side-firing" drivers.

In the same vain, without looking at the working principle of this "EZA driver" it's hard to pass a judgment on them being a copycat.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

So I am currently looking for a planar iem. And I am set on 3 options. There is the TRI I3 which is a hybrid that uses the dynamic driver for the low end, planar for the mids and 1 BA for the treble. There also is the Tin Hifi P1 and Toneking P10 which are pure planar iems. Does anyone have experience with them? I'll be using the E1DA 9038s as source/dac/amp with my Samsung S9 and poweramp.


----------



## SiggyFraud

The Mee Audio Pinnacle P2 are on sale right now at DROP for only USD 25. Delivery is free as long as you live in the US. Estimated shipping date is January 10th.
https://drop.com/buy/mee-audio-pinnacle-p2-iem?utm_source=linkshare&referer=QVBMU9


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 17, 2019)

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> So I am currently looking for a planar iem. And I am set on 3 options. There is the TRI I3 which is a hybrid that uses the dynamic driver for the low end, planar for the mids and 1 BA for the treble. There also is the Tin Hifi P1 and Toneking P10 which are pure planar iems. Does anyone have experience with them? I'll be using the E1DA 9038s as source/dac/amp with my Samsung S9 and poweramp.



+1

I don't own any planars and am pretty interested in this technology too. But from what some of my audiophile friends who own planars tell me, they usually require quite a fair bit of juice.

Tin HIFI P1 has lots of reviews on headfi and other sites, it seems a bit bass light from reviewers so far, I'm not considering it as I'm a basshead. But I think of the 3, it is the most established and has been on the market for quite some time.

The Toneking P10 and TRI I3 just came out recently, so reviews are sparse. Found these early adopter reviews, but they need google translating unless you speak Japanese/Chinese:

TRI I3 reviews:
https://www.ear-phone-review.com/entry/Yinyoo_TRI-i3
http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55809184.html
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3050#post-15353611 - great translated review by @Viajero , credit to Viajero
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3051#post-15358359 - impressions by @CopperFox , credit to CopperFox

Toneking P10 review:
https://xw.qq.com/cmsid/20191128A03MHS

Pretty pricey, I would personally wait for more reviews before jumping on the latter 2 sets.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

baskingshark said:


> +1
> 
> I don't own any planars and am pretty interested in this technology too. But from what some of my audiophile friends who own planars tell me, they usually require quite a fair bit of juice.
> 
> ...


I used to own some Isine 20s and loved them. But ended up selling them. But I wamt to get back to planars. So far the Tri I3 seems seriously good. I have read and watched some spanish reviews. Good impressions so far. And HBB has some on his way as well.


----------



## hardbop

I've had the Tin P1 planar IEMs for a few months and enjoyed them plenty, but not enough to stop me from ordering the Tin T4's out of curiosity. In the interim, I got the FiiO BTR5 to go with it and my many other IEMs and pair my Note X+.

At first, the BTR5 didn't have enough power for the P1's. They didn't sound bad, but the top and bottom frequencies were definitely lacking. So, I dug up a silver balanced cable and gave that a shot. This combination (especially with foam tips) is quite astounding. My ears were not prepared for as big a jump as they got. 

The mid range/vocals are still forward and the biggest strength of the P1. Bass is quick and with the added punchiness from the amp gives it nice thump. There's also plenty of extension and sparkle in the treble. Overall, the sound is extremely engaging and fun to listen to. The IEMs definitely prefer more volume, though. 

In many ways it gives the Audeze Mobius a run for the money.


----------



## genck

Balanced has nothing to do with it, you gave it more power. IEM's more often than not need more power than these puny sources most people in this thread use.


----------



## hardbop

Right, the balanced output on the BTR5 pumps out 220mW, whereas the 3.5mm Jack only offers 80mW. That's the only reason the balanced is pertinent in this case. 

Planars are thirsty like that.


----------



## genck

hardbop said:


> Right, the balanced output on the BTR5 pumps out 220mW, whereas the 3.5mm Jack only offers 80mW. That's the only reason the balanced is pertinent in this case.
> 
> Planars are thirsty like that.


Right, and balanced gave it more power in this context. SE can do the same (duh), I'm just bringing up the point that people need to try better sources here more often before talking down on certain IEM's. 

ohhh but my $50 DAP sounds like crap with it
ohhh but my laptop sounds like crap with it
ohhh my my phone sounds like ass with it

Well, I wonder why.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

hardbop said:


> I've had the Tin P1 planar IEMs for a few months and enjoyed them plenty, but not enough to stop me from ordering the Tin T4's out of curiosity. In the interim, I got the FiiO BTR5 to go with it and my many other IEMs and pair my Note X+.
> 
> At first, the BTR5 didn't have enough power for the P1's. They didn't sound bad, but the top and bottom frequencies were definitely lacking. So, I dug up a silver balanced cable and gave that a shot. This combination (especially with foam tips) is quite astounding. My ears were not prepared for as big a jump as they got.
> 
> ...



Well the 9038s I'll be using is an amazing dac/amp. I prefer it more than the Fiio Q5s with AM3D module. It's also balanced and outputs 1W of power. So I think source/dac/amp is sorted. I have read it pairs amazingly well with the Tin P1. But something about the TRI I3 has me wanting to click the buy button. But I really need more impressions and reviews as I don't want to regret it.


----------



## peter123 (Dec 17, 2019)

genck said:


> Balanced has nothing to do with it, you gave it more power. IEM's more often than not need more power than these puny sources most people in this thread use.



I'll have to disagree with you on this. In my experience most IEM's doesn't need much power to perform. As to every rule there's some exceptions though, but that's really just a few from my (dare I say quite thorough? ) testing through the years.

As a matter of fact too powerful sources are often a bad choice for IEM's as they can introduce background hiss without adding any real advantages. It's my belief that most modern sources (phones not included) can properly drive at least 90% of all IEM's.

Just my 2c....


----------



## MrDelicious

Are there any other decent tube-shelled IEM's out there besides the Final E series? Preferably single DD as well.


----------



## genck

peter123 said:


> I'll have to disagree with you on this. In my experience most IEM's doesn't need much power to perform. As to every rule there's some exceptions though, but that's really just a few from my (dare I say quite thorough? ) testing through the years.
> 
> As a matter of fact too powerful sources are often a bad choice for IEM's as they can introduce background hiss without adding any real advantages. It's my belief that most modern sources (phones not included) can properly drive at least 90% of all IEM's.
> 
> Just my 2c....


Hiss isn't a thing anymore, welcome to 2019. (mid 2018?)


----------



## peter123

genck said:


> Hiss isn't a thing anymore, welcome to 2019. (mid 2018?)



Ok, good for you..


----------



## unifutomaki

peter123 said:


> Ok, good for you..



Just going to leave this here in support of you


----------



## kukkurovaca

Re: IEMs and power requirements, some IEMs are legitimately hard to drive (my best example: Advanced GT3 Superbass). Even then, you don't multiple watts to run them, just a decent portable amp or most DAPs. But many are not at all difficult to drive. 

Power also isn't the only thing that can go wrong with pairing IEMs to sources. There's also impedance and some cheap DAPs actually are known to have problematic frequency response issues. Some sources are also intentionally tuned differently: for example, the ALO CDM's DAC section is extremely smoothed out, and produces a much more colored sound than its tube hybrid amp section. Which is funny.

Anyway, the main thing is not to badger people about using the "wrong" source or cable to evaluate something, especially if you're expecting them to spend several times the cost of their IEM on cables and desktop amps. : )


----------



## Ziggomatic

MrDelicious said:


> Are there any other decent tube-shelled IEM's out there besides the Final E series? Preferably single DD as well.



I think the TFZ Balance 1 is quite good for the price -- does that qualify as tube-shelled?


----------



## backdrifter

genck said:


> Hiss isn't a thing anymore, welcome to 2019. (mid 2018?)


My TRN BA5's hiss with the 9038S. It's almost 2020. I'll let you know if anything changes.


----------



## genck

backdrifter said:


> My TRN BA5's hiss with the 9038S. It's almost 2020. I'll let you know if anything changes.


The 9038S sucks, I'll let you know if anything changes.


----------



## MyPants

Bit of a cross-post from the Discovery Thread, but I'm breaking in the LZ Z05A right now and am stunned that they're so slept on. I started out A/B-ing against the BL-03, but an hour in I think it's time to start comparing with the Kanas Pro...


----------



## TheVortex

MyPants said:


> Bit of a cross-post from the Discovery Thread, but I'm breaking in the LZ Z05A right now and am stunned that they're so slept on. I started out A/B-ing against the BL-03, but an hour in I think it's time to start comparing with the Kanas Pro...



I am looking forward to my LZ Z05A arriving so I can see how good they are.


----------



## backdrifter

genck said:


> The 9038S sucks, I'll let you know if anything changes.


Is this an informed opinion?
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ents-of-e1da-9038s-bal-portable-dac-amp.8424/
BA5 is a sensitive IEM and 9038S is a powerful amp. In normal mode it lifts the noise floor so that it's audible in a sensitive IEM.


----------



## Krassi

Did you change Modes with 9038s?
Never recognized that it sucks. Guess because of my Tinitus   (first time this crap is good for something)


----------



## PhonoPhi

backdrifter said:


> Is this an informed opinion?
> ...


Is this a rhetorical question?


----------



## backdrifter

Krassi said:


> Did you change Modes with 9038s?
> Never recognized that it sucks. Guess because of my Tinitus   (first time this crap is good for something)


I prefer the sound of the normal mode. I probably should try the IEM mode with the BA5, though. Good point.


----------



## Krassi

I am double totally unsuitable to discuss hissing.. first my 24/7 hissing and i only have planar IEMs that love this thing. So sorry for dumb comments from my side  (well my specialty)


----------



## DynamicEars

backdrifter said:


> I prefer the sound of the normal mode. I probably should try the IEM mode with the BA5, though. Good point.



BA5 got hissing naturally. It's normal, not your E1D4's fault


----------



## backdrifter

DynamicEars said:


> BA5 got hissing naturally. It's normal, not your E1D4's fault


I don't hear hiss out of my phone. That doesn't mean there is no hiss, though.


----------



## kkazakov

backdrifter said:


> I prefer the sound of the normal mode. I probably should try the IEM mode with the BA5, though. Good point.



9038s was never meant for sensitive IEMs. It has 1 watt, was meant for power hungry headphones / planar IEMs. The creator himself said that probably several times.


----------



## MrDelicious

Ziggomatic said:


> I think the TFZ Balance 1 is quite good for the price -- does that qualify as tube-shelled?


It does! Cheers, out they will be checked.


----------



## peter123

genck said:


> The 9038S sucks, I'll let you know if anything changes.



Have you got one, can't find it in your profile?


----------



## peter123

MyPants said:


> Bit of a cross-post from the Discovery Thread, but I'm breaking in the LZ Z05A right now and am stunned that they're so slept on. I started out A/B-ing against the BL-03, but an hour in I think it's time to start comparing with the Kanas Pro...



^^ This! I bought them at full retail price when they were first released and they're worth every penny and some imo. Can't understand that these are not more popular. Before the price drop on the A6mini they were my favorite sub $50 IEM's.


----------



## peter123

DynamicEars said:


> BA5 got hissing naturally. It's normal, not your E1D4's fault



Really? Seems like a bad design then. I'll see what I think when I receive my pair.


----------



## Nito8

Thanks to your advice, I bought the Blon BL 03, but I wanted to know if the defect you see in the picture was normal? Has it happened to you too? (on both earphones is the same)... thanks


----------



## genck

peter123 said:


> Have you got one, can't find it in your profile?


 no, no need. I review things telepathically, it's quite easy.


----------



## PhonoPhi

genck said:


> no, no need. I review things telepathically, it's quite easy.


Commenting telepathically may be most appropriate then.


----------



## DynamicEars

peter123 said:


> Really? Seems like a bad design then. I'll see what I think when I receive my pair.



they are very easy to drive at 20ohm and 101 db sensitivity, but cons is yeah i can hear the hiss


----------



## peter123

genck said:


> no, no need. I review things telepathically, it's quite easy.



It's called trolling


----------



## peter123

DynamicEars said:


> they are very easy to drive at 20ohm and 101 db sensitivity, but cons is yeah i can hear the hiss



Yeah, I understand but even with those specs it shouldn't hiss with lower powered sources. I'll check with multiple sources when my pair arrives.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

RikudouGoku said:


> the aluminium kind. ( sorry had to do it)


You listen to aluminum metal? I do too. The sub genre Flimsy.


----------



## njam

Nito8 said:


> Thanks to your advice, I bought the Blon BL 03, but I wanted to know if the defect you see in the picture was normal? Has it happened to you too? (on both earphones is the same)... thanks


Seems to be normal for newer batches:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blo...ressions-thread.916702/page-114#post-15356148

My few "older" BL03 pairs don't have those though


----------



## Nito8

njam said:


> Seems to be normal for newer batches:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blo...ressions-thread.916702/page-114#post-15356148
> 
> My few "older" BL03 pairs don't have those though



Thanks for the reply


----------



## Nimweth

Shuoer Tape coming after the new year. Looking forward to that one!


----------



## SiggyFraud

MyPants said:


> Bit of a cross-post from the Discovery Thread, but I'm breaking in the LZ Z05A right now and am stunned that they're so slept on. I started out A/B-ing against the BL-03, but an hour in I think it's time to start comparing with the Kanas Pro...





TheVortex said:


> I am looking forward to my LZ Z05A arriving so I can see how good they are.


All this talk about LZ products got me interested in the Z05A too. I'm actually surprised with their current price - 27 USD down from 60 USD.


----------



## FastAndClean

that thing is sexy


----------



## TheVortex

FastAndClean said:


> that thing is sexy



That looks amazing.


----------



## TheVortex

SiggyFraud said:


> All this talk about LZ products got me interested in the Z05A too. I'm actually surprised with their current price - 27 USD down from 60 USD.



I checked my tracking today and is said the shipment has been cancelled. 

I will have to try to get a refund and try another seller.


----------



## MyPants

SiggyFraud said:


> All this talk about LZ products got me interested in the Z05A too. I'm actually surprised with their current price - 27 USD down from 60 USD.



Yup. Seems like they're having a hard time selling them in such a crowded market this year. My unit's QC certificate is from March.
I'm gonna do a review on my channel and try to get these some of the hype they deserve.


----------



## SiggyFraud

MyPants said:


> Yup. Seems like they're having a hard time selling them in such a crowded market this year. My unit's QC certificate is from March.
> I'm gonna do a review on my channel and try to get these some of the hype they deserve.


Looking forward to hearing your repressions!


----------



## FastAndClean

"Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 First Look - Your faster, tighter, sharper Blon BL-03"


----------



## Tonymac136

My KZ S1D seem to be on their way to me. Not had TWS before, so it'll be interesting to see if they're any good or not. Cheap enough to risk it.


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> "Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 First Look - Your faster, tighter, sharper Blon BL-03"



Do you have yours? Mine seems stuck in China.


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Do you have yours? Mine seems stuck in China.


i dont have them yet, it is showing to me that they are in China too, i wrote to the store and they told me that the earphones are out of China for some time now, the logistic reports are not updated yet according to them
but that guy made me even more exited to get them


----------



## Ymer Niros

[QUOTE = "chickenmoon, post: 15369559, membre: 465311"] Avez-vous le vôtre? La mienne semble bloquée en Chine. [/ CITATION]

Hi. Mine arrived in France while the tracking still located them in China


----------



## Lurk650 (Dec 18, 2019)

05A are ok, when really comparing them to other gear they are veiled and lackluster IMO. I love LZ as a company though, the A4 are great. For the price around $30 I still love the MoonDrop Crescent, too bad they are discontinued and didn't come with detachable cable.

If anybody in the USA wants the 05A, just pay me shipping as these were a review pair


----------



## Banbeucmas

FastAndClean said:


> that thing is sexy


I thought that was the Tin P1 upon first glance


----------



## Lurk650

Banbeucmas said:


> I thought that was the Tin P1 upon first glance


That's what I thought... typical ChiFi lol


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Do you have yours? Mine seems stuck in China.


I just checked one other site for tracking - track17, my urbanblob is in the country yesssssss


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> I just checked one other site for tracking - track17, my urbanblob is in the country yesssssss



No such thing for me.


----------



## yorosello

chickenmoon said:


> No such thing for me.


same as me then...


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> No such thing for me.


Try tracking at - 17track.net


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> Try tracking at - 17track.net


That's what I did.


----------



## HungryPanda

Since the latest update to the 17 Track app it's tracking is a lot worse


----------



## plyr

shinewallace said:


> For those friends who have Tin Hifi/Audio T4, I would have a question.....
> Have you tried to change other cables for using the T4?
> I have a problem with that.... the mmcx slots of T4 seems cannot contact well with other cables, the plug can "shake" when connected




Yes, other cables I tried are a bit "loose" on the connection.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is there anyone that has the Fearless Audio S6 Pro and Tin Hifi T3? Want to try a fearless iem but dont want to spend that much on it and the Pro seems to be a DF-neutral iem which I dont have. However the Graph looks like a T3 with more treble and even less bass, I feel the T3 lacks bass so I guess the s6 pro isnt for me then?


----------



## njam

RikudouGoku said:


> Is there anyone that has the Fearless Audio S6 Pro and Tin Hifi T3? Want to try a fearless iem but dont want to spend that much on it and the Pro seems to be a DF-neutral iem which I dont have. However the Graph looks like a T3 with more treble and even less bass, I feel the T3 lacks bass so I guess the s6 pro isnt for me then?


Sorry, I cant answer your question, but seeing that T3 graph reminded me why I hated them. That 8k spike was literally hurting my ears on certain songs. I had to -6db there on EQ to stop them from being sibilant..


----------



## RikudouGoku

njam said:


> Sorry, I cant answer your question, but seeing that T3 graph reminded me why I hated them. That 8k spike was literally hurting my ears on certain songs. I had to -6db there on EQ to stop them from being sibilant..


The problem I have with the T3 is the lack of bass...and judging by the graph the s6 pro has even lesser bass, Maybe the S6 Rui is better for me.


----------



## kkazakov

RikudouGoku said:


> The problem I have with the T3 is the lack of bass...and judging by the graph the s6 pro has even lesser bass, Maybe the S6 Rui is better for me.



Can't you hear them somewhere before purchase? I always miss that with chi-fi ...


----------



## RikudouGoku

kkazakov said:


> Can't you hear them somewhere before purchase? I always miss that with chi-fi ...


unfortunately the only stuff I can demo are brands like Beyerdynamic, AKG, Sennheiser, Chifi is something unknown here and even seems to be laughed at. ( I asked if they have or gonna get some chifi stuff and they laughed at me...doesnt help that im 19 either...)


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 20, 2019)

To all FAAEAL fans, there's a FAAEAL lucky bag on AE right now:









I'm guessing:
option A - looks quite good pricing for a Litz cable
option B - FAAEAL has lots of earbuds, so not sure what is gonna be in the bag, I hope it's the new Datura Pro, but maybe it's wishful thinking
option C - must be the Hibiscus right?


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> To all FAAEAL fans, there's a FAAEAL lucky bag on AE right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I think that Option B must be either the snow lotus 64 ohms, Narcissus 2.0 300 ohms or Datura Pro because they all have good ratings and are priced above the lucky bag itself.

Option C really cant be any other than the Hibiscus since the other iems they have are priced lower than the lucky bag and since lucky bags are cheaper than the iem that leaves only the Hibiscus.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@baskingshark My question though is if they will send the hibiscus in its original packaging or if they just send the iems.  I might buy both B and C


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> @baskingshark My question though is if they will send the hibiscus in its original packaging or if they just send the iems.  I might buy both B and C



Ya they just said the earpiece itself, so maybe best to check with them. Would be quite a crap move if it didn't come with cables (many folks are praising the Litz cable that came with the Hibiscus, and some even bought the Hibiscus just for the cable!). I'll probably give option C a miss as I have too many single DDs and the Hibiscus looks a bit bass lite for me from FR and reviews.

I'm quite interested in option B, their store page claimed it is a new product, and if I'm not wrong, the Datura Pro is the newest of the 3 buds you suggested.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ok maybe not after reading up on it more  seems to lack bass and too average. Maybe thats why they have it in the lucky bag since not many are getting it. Too much competition for them and too many choices for us


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Ya they just said the earpiece itself, so maybe best to check with them. Would be quite a crap move if it didn't come with cables (many folks are praising the Litz cable that came with the Hibiscus, and some even bought the Hibiscus just for the cable!). I'll probably give option C a miss as I have too many single DDs and the Hibiscus looks a bit bass lite for me from FR and reviews.
> 
> I'm quite interested in option B, their store page claimed it is a new product, and if I'm not wrong, the Datura Pro is the newest of the 3 buds you suggested.


yeah the Datura pro seems interesting, but I dont want to fall into another hole so im skipping it.


----------



## FastAndClean

My Urbanblob is here finally, will listen a bit and give my first impressions


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm still waiting on my Datura Pro I bought in the Pre sale


----------



## FastAndClean (Dec 20, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> My Urbanblob is here finally, will listen a bit and give my first impressions


ok first impressions of the URBANFUN YBF-ISS 014 - the tonality is somewhat U shaped but dip only in the upper mids/lower treble area, the bass is boosted but i don't think it is more than the Blon, similar quantity (will compare them with more songs for the full review), the bass quality is better than the Blon, it is a very fast bass for DD earphone, similar to Semckarchy bass speed or faster (will compare them for the full review), the bass texture is better than both, it has high amount of details in the bass with no bloom, the midrange is a bit warm, it has dip in the upper mids, but mid and lower midrange is there so the overall tonality is a bit dark in the mids, very smooth and creamy however with clean and natural presentation just a tad calm than usual, they have good amount of mid treble but lower treble is dipped so the treble has kind of a fine and airy tonality and a bit lacking in bite when the cymbal hit, treble sounds like it is cleaner than the Blon but with different flavor tonality wise, the imaging is very precise, it is easy to hear the positions of the instruments, soundstage is wide but is not very deep like the guy from the video said
i have to listen and compare more, they are a bit more technical than the Blon but the timber is not the same
that is it for now, time for a beer


----------



## Toastybob

baskingshark said:


> To all FAAEAL fans, there's a FAAEAL lucky bag on AE right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would jump on that cable if they had a 2.5mm option. Other sellers offer that option, but since the official store doesn't even on its normal listing I doubt they will for this one.


----------



## Slater

Toastybob said:


> I would jump on that cable if they had a 2.5mm option. Other sellers offer that option, but since the official store doesn't even on its normal listing I doubt they will for this one.



They do - I own 2 of them.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> While you make a valid point, and that argument makes sense, here’s another way to look at it.
> 
> Let’s say over the course of 9 months, I buy 4 earphones (each one being whatever is the current hype train of the month). I think that’s pretty reasonable based on what many HeadFiers do.
> 
> ...



Yeah, makes sense, convenience major part. I also should have added I'm extremely impatient tho and like you say Prime gets me same or next day delivery lol. I should have been clearer that i meant more expensive sets. E.g.the KXXS I could have got £30+ cheaper than the price I paid on Amazon.  Other sets, for example, the KZ ZS10 Pro I paid say £15+ more because I just really wanted to hear them. I do buy a lot from Alie still, you have to as the choice is much much bigger. I try to time the longer wait to coincide with time off.


----------



## Toastybob

Slater said:


> They do - I own 2 of them.


Yeah, I saw that other sellers have 2.5mm. I was just hoping to take advantage of this sale.


----------



## SciOC

FastAndClean said:


> ok first impressions of the URBANFUN YBF-ISS 014 - the tonality is somewhat U shaped but dip only in the upper mids/lower treble area, the bass is boosted but i don't think it is more than the Blon, similar quantity (will compare them with more songs for the full review), the bass quality is better than the Blon, it is a very fast bass for DD earphone, similar to Semckarchy bass speed or faster (will compare them for the full review), the bass texture is better than both, it has high amount of details in the bass with no bloom, the midrange is a bit warm, it has dip in the upper mids, but mid and lower midrange is there so the overall tonality is a bit dark in the mids, very smooth and creamy however with clean and natural presentation just a tad calm than usual, they have good amount of mid treble but lower treble is dipped so the treble has kind of a fine and airy tonality and a bit lacking in bite when the cymbal hit, treble sounds like it is cleaner than the Blon but with different flavor tonality wise, the imaging is very precise, it is easy to hear the positions of the instruments, soundstage is wide but is not very deep like the guy from the video said
> i have to listen and compare more, they are a bit more technical than the Blon but the timber is not the same
> that is it for now, time for a beer


I find them to be much bassier than the blon.  This is a legit basshead tuning...  But the mids and the treble aren't weaknesses like in some sets.  Aside from the form factor and build quality around the connection, they're a very well rounded set for bassheads at this price. 


Overall, the blon sounds sort of distant, boomy and average to me.  These are pretty fun.  I have about 50 hours on them now.  The bass is very well controlled with good, musical transient response. It's not as punchy and quick as I was expecting from beryllium, but more musical and smooth and therefore can "add" rumble to your music other sets can't.  Basshead approved.  Makes me want to get the DUNU Titan 6 and tfz no 3 to compare.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> @baskingshark My question though is if they will send the hibiscus in its original packaging or if they just send the iems.  I might buy both B and C



I asked a FAAEAL rep on AE, he of course refused to divulge what earbuds/IEMs will come in option B/C, but he says they will come with the full package (eartips, cables and earpiece).

Not a bad deal for the (open secret option C) Hibiscus, cause it was retailing at $50 USD just last month. But there were some folks here that reported QC issues with the shell of the Hibiscus, and I'm not really a fan of the FR. But I think those that prefer a neutralish tuning may like it as an affordable single DD sidegrade or maybe marginal upgrade to the BLON?




Toastybob said:


> Yeah, I saw that other sellers have 2.5mm. I was just hoping to take advantage of this sale.



Why not ask the FAAEAL rep whether it's 3.5 mm or 2.5 mm? They are quite responsive.

I would have considered getting the Litz cable, looks quite affordable, but I have enough cables at home now to make a scrap metal yard owner proud.


----------



## FastAndClean

SciOC said:


> Overall, the blon sounds sort of distant, boomy and average to me.


the Blon is a very strange case, some people love it and cant believe how it sounds for the price, other are like - meh, nothing special
crin reported unit variation, some of them cleaner, other with more upper bass that makes them a bit overly warm, my pair sound like it is linear in the upper bass lower mid area
i wonder if unit variation is the reason for such a contrast in the impressions


----------



## silverfishla

FastAndClean said:


> the Blon is a very strange case, some people love it and cant believe how it sounds for the price, other are like - meh, nothing special
> crin reported unit variation, some of them cleaner, other with more upper bass that makes them a bit overly warm, my pair sound like it is linear in the upper bass lower mid area
> i wonder if unit variation is the reason for such a contrast in the impressions


Honestly, I think it has more to do with fitment variation.  Insertion depth and proper seal are key to an iem sounding good or right.  How many people here can get a true fit (like with their other IEMs) with a medium tip or small tip?  Answer is, probably not that many.  Most people will have to size up a tip or use foams just to get them to stay in their ears....equals boomy bass.  They are probably much better than people are getting a chance to experience.


----------



## BeezBee

Between donguri brass and bqeyz kb100 which one is good (for your ears) for instrumental music ?

thanks in advance


----------



## TimeSnow

silverfishla said:


> Honestly, I think it has more to do with fitment variation.  Insertion depth and proper seal are key to an iem sounding good or right.  How many people here can get a true fit (like with their other IEMs) with a medium tip or small tip?  Answer is, probably not that many.  Most people will have to size up a tip or use foams just to get them to stay in their ears....equals boomy bass.  They are probably much better than people are getting a chance to experience.


+1 on this... They are very tip/fitn sensitive. 

Love mine but prefer the Cardinals.


----------



## SciOC

silverfishla said:


> Honestly, I think it has more to do with fitment variation.  Insertion depth and proper seal are key to an iem sounding good or right.  How many people here can get a true fit (like with their other IEMs) with a medium tip or small tip?  Answer is, probably not that many.  Most people will have to size up a tip or use foams just to get them to stay in their ears....equals boomy bass.  They are probably much better than people are getting a chance to experience.


The urbanfun isso14 is not quite identical, but a very similar form factor to the blon.  I've got no issues with it.  The blon fits me just fine, and I always use large tips, I actually have more fit issues with the **** pro. I'd just say it's a matter of individual taste, or at worst, unit variation is quite wide.

The blon isn't bad, I just don't think it's really special.  BGGAR hyped it so much people think it's a giant killer.  it's middle of the road even as a $30 IEM for me.  Fact is, you get a lot for your money between $25-50 in the IEM world right now... If I had no basis of comparison, I'm sure I'd think the blon was amazing for $30.  We're spoiled by what's available for cheap right now....


----------



## dharmasteve

SciOC said:


> The urbanfun isso14 is not quite identical, but a very similar form factor to the blon.  I've got no issues with it.  The blon fits me just fine, and I always use large tips, I actually have more fit issues with the **** pro. I'd just say it's a matter of individual taste, or at worst, unit variation is quite wide.
> 
> The blon isn't bad, I just don't think it's really special.  BGGAR hyped it so much people think it's a giant killer.  it's middle of the road even as a $30 IEM for me.  Fact is, you get a lot for your money between $25-50 in the IEM world right now... If I had no basis of comparison, I'm sure I'd think the blon was amazing for $30.  We're spoiled by what's available for cheap right now....



Could not disagree more.  I have two Blon 03s and they are both way above their price tag.  As good as other way over £100.00 IEMs and Buds I have.  Thankfully many here have good versions of the Blon 03s and know the truth.  Sounds like you are unlucky and have a poor QC pair.


----------



## TimeSnow (Dec 21, 2019)

SciOC said:


> The urbanfun isso14 is not quite identical, but a very similar form factor to the blon.  I've got no issues with it.  The blon fits me just fine, and I always use large tips, I actually have more fit issues with the **** pro. I'd just say it's a matter of individual taste, or at worst, unit variation is quite wide.
> 
> The blon isn't bad, I just don't think it's really special.  BGGAR hyped it so much people think it's a giant killer.  it's middle of the road even as a $30 IEM for me.  Fact is, you get a lot for your money between $25-50 in the IEM world right now... If I had no basis of comparison, I'm sure I'd think the blon was amazing for $30.  We're spoiled by what's available for cheap right now....


Deffo down to personal taste. I've let a LOAD of people hear my 03s and almost universally they were impressed. Its just what you care about as far as taste... Technicalities, speed, timbre, sound stage, etc.

My GF uses Universal Ears 18+s for work (and will be a featured artist in their NAMM booth in 2020) but she LOVES my Blons for fun listening. The 18s for work.

It's just... If you like that sort of thing, it's great value imo.


----------



## peter123

dharmasteve said:


> Could not disagree more.  I have two Blon 03s and they are both way above their price tag.  As good as other way over £100.00 IEMs and Buds I have.  Thankfully many here have good versions of the Blon 03s and know the truth.  Sounds like you are unlucky and have a poor QC pair.



Yeah, everyone that don't think they're the second coming has a bad pair. 

I find them to be ok but nothing special myself so I'm in the bad pair club as well  

Personal taste is just that: personal. I find it strange that so many people have a hard time accepting that......


----------



## dharmasteve

peter123 said:


> Yeah, everyone that don't think they're the second coming has a bad pair.
> 
> I find them to be ok but nothing special myself so I'm in the bad pair club as well
> 
> Personal taste is just that: personal. I find it strange that so many people have a hard time accepting that......



You are a moody little boy.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Dec 21, 2019)

To me the blon 03 is not a giant killer but a giant RIVAL to those in the higher price bracket. They do not have the same technicalitys as say the KXXS have, but the blon is so unoffensive that I can listen to it a lot longer and on higher volume than I can with them. combine that with the price and sound profile and it is a great rival, but not a killer because it doesnt actually do anything better. Just up to everyones personal taste, if you like this sound profile its gonna be amazing but if not then maybe just OK.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

The Blons sound really great for just popping in and listening to a lot of styles of music and just jamming out without thinking about it. 
However if you are wanting to critically listen to anything they are quite poor for that IMO.  The technicals are just not great. Some genres worse then others, but there are definite limits with what the Blon can do. 

I find myself on the side that can just mindlessly jam out on songs especially if at work or in the garage working on my old Vespa(its always broke). I also don't think its possible to critically listen to Pennywise, 7 seconds or Misfits LOL.


----------



## peter123 (Dec 21, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> You are a moody little boy.



Not really but I do appreciate that different people have different opinions, makes this hobby a lot mot fun. You should try that point of view sometime. Who knows, you might even enjoy it.

Edit: And for the record I'm far from a little boy so please keep your patronizing characteristics about me out of this forum or PM me if it's important to you....


----------



## Tonymac136

BadReligionPunk said:


> The Blons sound really great for just popping in and listening to a lot of styles of music and just jamming out without thinking about it.
> However if you are wanting to critically listen to anything they are quite poor for that IMO.  The technicals are just not great. Some genres worse then others, but there are definite limits with what the Blon can do.
> 
> I find myself on the side that can just mindlessly jam out on songs especially if at work or in the garage working on my old Vespa(its always broke). I also don't think its possible to critically listen to Pennywise, 7 seconds or Misfits LOL.



Pennywise sound absolutely great on the NiceHCK N3, weirdly.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Tonymac136 said:


> Pennywise sound absolutely great on the NiceHCK N3, weirdly.



It took a minute for the N3 CNT driver to warm up, but it really has a nice speedy bass. Clean mids and quite a bit of upper mids/lower treble energy which helps the guitars out. Punk sounds really good with them I agree. Im just not exactly sure how a piezo that's aimed at bringing out the highs, can actually lack umm, the highs? LOL. One of lifes mysteries I suppose.


----------



## FastAndClean

BadReligionPunk said:


> It took a minute for the N3 CNT driver to warm up, but it really has a nice speedy bass. Clean mids and quite a bit of upper mids/lower treble energy which helps the guitars out. Punk sounds really good with them I agree. Im just not exactly sure how a piezo that's aimed at bringing out the highs, can actually lack umm, the highs? LOL. One of lifes mysteries I suppose.


they have a big depression under 10khz, the piezo is most active after that


----------



## SciOC

dharmasteve said:


> Could not disagree more.  I have two Blon 03s and they are both way above their price tag.  As good as other way over £100.00 IEMs and Buds I have.  Thankfully many here have good versions of the Blon 03s and know the truth.  Sounds like you are unlucky and have a poor QC pair.


It's not a bad pair, if anything, there is just wide unit variation, but most likely it's different tastes, which vary much more widely than the units likely do.

And as for the truth, that's all subjective, whatever floats your boat.  People are inherently biased by certain things, whether it's getting a good deal, aesthetics, or a high price tag, we're ALL biased and must recognize it....

Most of the good $20-$50 sets I have are competitive with $200 sets IMO.  The fact for me is that there is just a huge diminishing returns issue in this hobby.

EQ'd and with DSP, I get most sets to sounds very good, and very similar to each other and catered to my personal taste.  Even the FAAEAL Hibiscus, which sounds like garbage to me without EQ/DSP, sounds excellent when tweaked. 

I just don't find the blon to be all that special.  It's a pretty vanilla 10mm single driver IEM to me.


----------



## FastAndClean (Dec 21, 2019)

SciOC said:


> It's not a bad pair, if anything, there is just wide unit variation, but most likely it's different tastes, which vary much more widely than the units likely do.
> 
> And as for the truth, that's all subjective, whatever floats your boat.  People are inherently biased by certain things, whether it's getting a good deal, aesthetics, or a high price tag, we're ALL biased and must recognize it....
> 
> ...


we can agree about Urbanfun, it is one step above Blon
how about that soundstage, it is pulling sounds from very low to very high, it is a bit strange


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 21, 2019)

SciOC said:


> It's not a bad pair, if anything, there is just wide unit variation, but most likely it's different tastes, which vary much more widely than the units likely do.
> 
> And as for the truth, that's all subjective, whatever floats your boat.  People are inherently biased by certain things, whether it's getting a good deal, aesthetics, or a high price tag, we're ALL biased and must recognize it....
> 
> ...



I respect what you say. The only thing is the amount of folks that find the Blon 03 very special. Sure taste is real, but in general if 20 say something tastes great and a couple don't like the taste, then it is just taste, but the fact that 20 love the taste does mean something real.


----------



## ironbrewer

dharmasteve said:


> You are a moody little boy.




I am also in the camp that like the Blon, but I have other IEMs in that price range that I like better. I find your response to peter123 dismissive and unhelpful. There is no need for personal attacks.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## Tonymac136

The Blon is always going to be a bit divisive. For an old giffer like me with fairly poor hearing and a fondness for vinyl and big old floorstanders, the sound is top notch. But a youngun who has grown up with high quality streaming and modern, small kit the detail retrieval and separation blows goats I'm sure. 

As one of a number of IEMs it's virtually an essential purchase, yet if someone was asking for advice on just one IEM I'd point them in the direction of the V90 every time. It's just a better all rounder.


----------



## SciOC

Tonymac136 said:


> The Blon is always going to be a bit divisive. For an old giffer like me with fairly poor hearing and a fondness for vinyl and big old floorstanders, the sound is top notch. But a youngun who has grown up with high quality streaming and modern, small kit the detail retrieval and separation blows goats I'm sure.
> 
> As one of a number of IEMs it's virtually an essential purchase, yet if someone was asking for advice on just one IEM I'd point them in the direction of the V90 every time. It's just a better all rounder.


**** pro, bqeyz bq3, and the urbanfun isso14 are all excellent as well.  There are some very, very good earphones for <= $50, some I've not even heard yet like the kbear KB06.  The blon certainly doesn't clearly outclass those, for me, I'd actually put the blon near the bottom, especially given the wonky fit that wouldn't be good for physical activity....


----------



## Toastybob

baskingshark said:


> I asked a FAAEAL rep on AE, he of course refused to divulge what earbuds/IEMs will come in option B/C, but he says they will come with the full package (eartips, cables and earpiece).
> 
> Not a bad deal for the (open secret option C) Hibiscus, cause it was retailing at $50 USD just last month. But there were some folks here that reported QC issues with the shell of the Hibiscus, and I'm not really a fan of the FR. But I think those that prefer a neutralish tuning may like it as an affordable single DD sidegrade or maybe marginal upgrade to the BLON?
> 
> ...


I did, they said it was 3.5.


----------



## harry501501 (Dec 21, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> the Blon is a very strange case, some people love it and cant believe how it sounds for the price, other are like - meh, nothing special
> crin reported unit variation, some of them cleaner, other with more upper bass that makes them a bit overly warm, my pair sound like it is linear in the upper bass lower-mid area
> i wonder if unit variation is the reason for such a contrast in the impressions



I found changing the cable made a slight difference in terms of brightness and a more airy presentation. I discarded the one that came with it immediately - like most - and at first used the KXXS cable (mainly as I liked the comfort). Changing to the Revonext NEX202 cable or even the standard TRN did make it less laid back and made instruments a little better defined. Going back and fwd there is a difference, not just placebo effect.


----------



## kukkurovaca

My theory on the BL03 is that they’re striking to many because they offer a darker tuning that is underrepresented in the market and which probably lots of folks would’ve not thought they’d like. 

and also because they’re hard to fit and sound is fit sensitive, folks are hearing different things


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Mine are not dark. In fact mine are bright. Almost to the point I think they are going to be fatiguing but they never are. 8k peak is pretty big, but really doesn't effect me like I initially thought they would.


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


>



Aww, you're killing me with those beautiful photos! I've been dying in anticipation of receiving mine.

I thought they finally arrived today, when I was greeted with a package (about the correct size) when I got home from work. But low and behold it was a 35mm prime lens, not the Urbnfuns 

Not that I'm complaining, because I was looking forward to the new lens also. But I was sorta looking forward to the Urbanfuns more!


----------



## Hydrosplash

Tonymac136 said:


> The Blon is always going to be a bit divisive. For an old giffer like me with fairly poor hearing and a fondness for vinyl and big old floorstanders, the sound is top notch. But a youngun who has grown up with high quality streaming and modern, small kit the detail retrieval and separation blows goats I'm sure.
> 
> As one of a number of IEMs it's virtually an essential purchase, yet if someone was asking for advice on just one IEM I'd point them in the direction of the V90 every time. It's just a better all rounder.


I disagree with this honestly. I'm young myself and have a full range hearing and i absolutely do not think that blon is "bad" in technicalities. My daily drivers are ATH AD2000 and AVA500, so i have a general idea how good things sound, and to me blons sound very good. They are decently detailed, separation is absolutely fine and imaging is actually really precise, especially for the price. I never had problems with busy passages in songs, i didn't experience any "smear" many people were talking about. I didn't experience major midbass bleed as well, there is a slight hump but nothing serious. My guess is that people are just used to these 4k - 10k peaks and elevated upper octave and that's why they feel like the blon lacks definition. Blon has some really polite upper mids with slghtly dipped 3-4k region and they have a steep upper treble rolloff after about 14-15k, and that can contribute to that sense of "lacking resolution and detail retrieval" when in reality it doesn't.


----------



## jant71

kukkurovaca said:


> My theory on the CNT1 is that they’re striking to many because they offer a darker tuning that is underrepresented in the market and which probably lots of folks would’ve not thought they’d like.
> 
> and also because they’re hard to fit and sound is fit sensitive, folks are hearing different things



There. I fixed that for you.


----------



## Markolav

My Urbanfun ISS014 arrived. Everything is fine _except_ cable is missing?! And I paid extra for the freaking balanced cable...


----------



## FastAndClean

Markolav said:


> My Urbanfun ISS014 arrived. Everything is fine _except_ cable is missing?! And I paid extra for the freaking balanced cable...


look under here


----------



## Markolav (Dec 23, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> look under here



*facepalm* Thanks. 

E: Except now I realized that the cable is the normal pink cable instead of the black balanced cable I ordered...


----------



## FastAndClean

Markolav said:


> *facepalm* Thanks.
> 
> E: Except now I realized that the cable is the normal pink cable instead of the black balanced cable I ordered...


the black is not balanced, it is with a mic


----------



## Markolav

FastAndClean said:


> the black is not balanced, it is with a mic



Thats what the seller told me, well screw them. Im probably going to just ask the price of the cable back or ask them to send me a new one.


----------



## FastAndClean

Markolav said:


> Thats what the seller told me, well screw them. Im probably going to just ask the price of the cable back or ask them to send me a new one.


do you like the sound?
after day of use the sub bass will be more, it has large sub bass impact


----------



## Markolav

FastAndClean said:


> do you like the sound?
> after day of use the sub bass will be more, it has large sub bass impact



I briefly listened to them and I think theyre ok. Sounds quite a bit like BL-03. My right ear is little clogged at the moment so I cant do a proper listening but I will go deeper into them later.


----------



## FastAndClean

Markolav said:


> I briefly listened to them and I think theyre ok. Sounds quite a bit like BL-03. My right ear is little clogged at the moment so I cant do a proper listening but I will go deeper into them later.


yes at first i thought that they are similar to the Blon, after a wile and with more comparisons UF came out as a bit more extreme L shaped response, a bit dark


----------



## chickenmoon

Urbanfun has arrived here too and I am not happy at all. Plagued with rubbish MMCX connections so badly they are just good for the trash can.

Left socket can't have any cable I tried clicking in and so unless you keep them pressed against each other, the cable just goes off and so does the sound. Right socket is better as you can click in a cable but sound cuts intermittently. 

The cable itself doesn't work at all on the left side despite clicking in on any other IEM I tried, and so the only part that doesn't have a problem is the right connector on the cable which works fine with anything else.

Gutted.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well just got my LZ A6 mini.....my P1 might be out of a job now....with the Tape just barely safe from getting fired. The mini have a similar sound to the P1, BUT it fixes all the major complaints I have about it. That is the low bass, bad fit and probably most important the power efficency. The soundstage is probably the biggest out of ALL my iems. The only thing the P1 does better is the Mids, it is more focused but that is probably because the mini have more bass and more treble. 

Compared with the Tape, the bass is similar but the Tape is still better for me. It is tighter, faster and more powerful. Mids are very pretty much equal but I feel like the Tape still has better balancing between Female and male vocals. The highs are the biggest difference, the Tape doesnt have as much quantity of highs as the mini and is less detailed. The highs in the mini is much more even if I can call it that, by that I mean that in the Tape there is a peak around 3,5k but on the mini there isnt such a big peak in the highs but every frequency is high ( pun not intended). 

I cant compare the mini with the T800 as I cant use the T800 due to its very sibilant highs ( the mini is not sibilant), the fit on the mini is actually smaller than the T800 so it fits me perfectly.

I feel like this might be my number one but i will give it more time before I decide.

All tests were done with the Fiio M11, cable 175, spinfits CP145 and Black filter on the Mini.


----------



## RikudouGoku

oh and before I forget the Tape is more relaxed compared to the mini if you exclude the 3,5k peak. That and the bass is the reason why the Tape still keeps its job. P1 is still a very good iem if used with proper Amping (desktop Amp) and wont be used outside anymore (probably)


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Urbanfun has arrived here too and I am not happy at all. Plagued with rubbish MMCX connections so badly they are just good for the trash can.
> 
> Left socket can't have any cable I tried clicking in and so unless you keep them pressed against each other, the cable just goes off and so does the sound. Right socket is better as you can click in a cable but sound cuts intermittently.
> 
> ...


that is a bummer bro, now i am a bit worried because i am waiting for my second unit, try to get a refund, write them a PM or to send you a new unit


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> that is a bummer bro, now i am a bit worried because i am waiting for my second unit, try to get a refund, write them a PM or to send you a new unit



Maybe I'm just very unlucky on that one, a few people have it now and no one else reported an issue.

Maybe I'll contact them when I have calmed down but I am afraid they'll want proof or having the unit sent back which is all pointless for the little it costs so I'm likely just going to write if off.

Not sure whether I could fix this MMCX socket, looking at it with a magnifier shows nothing that seems wrong so I don't know why it doesn't work.


----------



## SciOC

chickenmoon said:


> Maybe I'm just very unlucky on that one, a few people have it now and no one else reported an issue.
> 
> Maybe I'll contact them when I have calmed down but I am afraid they'll want proof or having the unit sent back which is all pointless for the little it costs so I'm likely just going to write if off.
> 
> Not sure whether I could fix this MMCX socket, looking at it with a magnifier shows nothing that seems wrong so I don't know why it doesn't work.


I know I mentioned it before, the build quality around the connector is garbage.  It makes me afraid to ever remove the cable. 

Sorry, i was hoping mine was an aberration, but it sounds like I got a good one comparitively.  I can't believe how unfinished that area is.  Biggest flaw of the IEM IMO, be very careful with the cable connection on it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

...this is bad...im thinking about trying the A6 now since I like the Mini so much...but then that makes my mini almost pointless......gonna have to give it more time, theres also the Fearless Audio stellar, Audiosense AQ3 and ISN H40 which I am interested in....


----------



## PhonoPhi

Finally, got NX7 pro this morning - adjusting/burning.

First impressions are positive: well built, light, nice fit, interesting/promising sound.

I hope to put together short impressions and few comparisons later.


----------



## chickenmoon

SciOC said:


> I know I mentioned it before, the build quality around the connector is garbage.  It makes me afraid to ever remove the cable.
> 
> Sorry, i was hoping mine was an aberration, but it sounds like I got a good one comparitively.  I can't believe how unfinished that area is.  Biggest flaw of the IEM IMO, be very careful with the cable connection on it.



I've sort of fixed it! After playing around in the socket with a needle and some tweezers I now get the cable to hold on without being held. It still doesn't click in and comes off very (too) easily but at least it's somewhat usable now if I'm careful.

Good sound!


----------



## Slater

chickenmoon said:


> I've sort of fixed it! After playing around in the socket with a needle and some tweezers I now get the cable to hold on without being held. It still doesn't click in and comes off very (too) easily but at least it's somewhat usable now if I'm careful.
> 
> Good sound!



Sounds like good crawrity control!


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> I've sort of fixed it! After playing around in the socket with a needle and some tweezers I now get the cable to hold on without being held. It still doesn't click in and comes off very (too) easily but at least it's somewhat usable now if I'm careful.
> 
> Good sound!


wait a day or two and make a comparison with Kanas, urbablob has even more sub bass hah


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> wait a day or two and make a comparison with Kanas, urbablob has even more sub bass hah



Yeah, excellent sub-bass, I've noticed that already.


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> Well just got my LZ A6 mini.....my P1 might be out of a job now....with the Tape just barely safe from getting fired. The mini have a similar sound to the P1, BUT it fixes all the major complaints I have about it. That is the low bass, bad fit and probably most important the power efficency. The soundstage is probably the biggest out of ALL my iems. The only thing the P1 does better is the Mids, it is more focused but that is probably because the mini have more bass and more treble.
> 
> Compared with the Tape, the bass is similar but the Tape is still better for me. It is tighter, faster and more powerful. Mids are very pretty much equal but I feel like the Tape still has better balancing between Female and male vocals. The highs are the biggest difference, the Tape doesnt have as much quantity of highs as the mini and is less detailed. The highs in the mini is much more even if I can call it that, by that I mean that in the Tape there is a peak around 3,5k but on the mini there isnt such a big peak in the highs but every frequency is high ( pun not intended).
> 
> ...


how was it compared to tfz no. 3?


----------



## RikudouGoku

yorosello said:


> how was it compared to tfz no. 3?


Havent compared them, will do when I have a bit more time ( christmas and stuff with my entire family is taking my time right now)


----------



## RikudouGoku

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> Havent compared them, will do when I have a bit more time ( christmas and stuff with my entire family is taking my time right now)


Sure, really want to know whether it was worth it


----------



## Nimweth

Shuoer Tape arrived unexpectedly today. Early days but the treble especially is superb. More impressions to follow.


----------



## yorosello

Nimweth said:


> Shuoer Tape arrived unexpectedly today. Early days but the treble especially is superb. More impressions to follow.


I hope that happens to my Jade EA3 & Starfield


----------



## RikudouGoku

chi-food in family restaurant


----------



## Broquen

RikudouGoku said:


> chi-food in family restaurant



Looks really tasteful! Enjoy!!


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> chi-food in family restaurant



Making me hungry. Bet it smells delicious.


----------



## SuperLuigi

I've had a beta of the KBear Diamond in my possession for a few weeks now and been waiting a bit to share opinions.  So far I've been very impressed with the sound.  They do a lot right so far.  I shared my opinion with another member who'd reached out to me and I said they were very intimate sounding headphones.  Very enjoyable so far.  Looking forward to testing them more yet.


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!



Merry Christmas! 

Home made traditional Swedish Christmas food for us:


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> chi-food in family restaurant


No Lutefisk? @peter123 
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> No Lutefisk? @peter123
> Merry Christmas!!


Well my family is Chinese so


----------



## TimeSnow

RikudouGoku said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!



Nollaig Shona from Ireland!


----------



## peter123

superuser1 said:


> No Lutefisk? @peter123
> Merry Christmas!!



Not today but I did have it in Norway before going to my family in Sweden  

Merry Xmas my friend!


----------



## Otto Motor

Merry Christmas everybody! Drove from Calgary, AB, to Regina, SK to visit my wife's family. 750 km through the last prairie. Main earphone for the holidays: JVC HA-FDX1...


----------



## RikudouGoku

@yorosello well just compared the mini with the no.3 with the same cable 175 and spinfit CP145 on the m11. And there really is no comparison, the mini stomps on the no.3 on everything. The only reason to pick the no.3 over the mini would be if you like u-shaped profile and sacrificing quality to get it.


----------



## Slater

peter123 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Home made traditional Swedish Christmas food for us:



Tell me you have some Surströmming with onion on tunnbrod. Tasty!


----------



## RikudouGoku

@yorosello do keep in mind that I do not like u-shaped profile and even the T800 is something I do not like. So you should get some more info from others that might be less biased as I am before deciding anything. But the lower cost and the possibility of you liking one of the three filters on the mini makes it a really easy recommendation


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> @yorosello well just compared the mini with the no.3 with the same cable 175 and spinfit CP145 on the m11. And there really is no comparison, the mini stomps on the no.3 on everything. The only reason to pick the no.3 over the mini would be if you like u-shaped profile and sacrificing quality to get it.


Well, haha it have the piezo driver so no wonder


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> @yorosello do keep in mind that I do not like u-shaped profile and even the T800 is something I do not like. So you should get some more info from others that might be less biased as I am before deciding anything. But the lower cost and the possibility of you liking one of the three filters on the mini makes it a really easy recommendation


I'm still looking for which profile I like the most. But I got no problem with No. 3's sound profile so far. Good to know. Thanks for comparison


----------



## FastAndClean

my Urbanfun review is up
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/urbanfun-ybf-iss014.24066/reviews


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 25, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> my Urbanfun review is up
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/urbanfun-ybf-iss014.24066/reviews


So, your ideal response is tons of subs?  Subby sub subz?


----------



## FastAndClean

SilverEars said:


> So, your ideal response is tons of subs?  Subby sub subz?


sometimes


----------



## SilverEars

FastAndClean said:


> sometimes


would something like this jive with you? It's Jabra 75t true wireless.


----------



## SoundChoice (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas, may you find endgame, musical bliss, and a $2.00 coupon in Flip ‘n’ Win.


----------



## Slater (Dec 25, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> So, your ideal response is tons of subs?  Subby sub subz?



The Urbanfun isn’t a wall of subs that dominate everything else. It has a sub bass presence that has really deep extension when needed. The amount isn’t annoying like Rock Zircon.

I haven’t tested it using frequency sweeps yet, but I’m willing to bet it extends well below 20Hz. It has a much deeper extension than most other earphones.

It’s like having a single 12” subwoofer in the trunk of your car. It’s not blowing your windows out and rattling your tooth fillings, but rather filling in music with sub bass frequencies that the rest of your speakers can’t produce. It’s definitely noticeable though. There is no question when you have a subwoofer in your car.

I will also mention that I’m using wide bore tips (Alza SednaFit Lights) because of the stubby wide nozzles. I’m sure using other tips could result in a different presentation.

It is definitely not a flat earphone for classical though. It would be perfect for EDM, pop, rock, house, DnB, etc


----------



## FastAndClean (Dec 25, 2019)

Slater said:


> The Urbanfun isn’t a wall of subs that dominate everything else. It has a sub bass presence that has really deep extension when needed. The amount isn’t annoying like Rock Zircon.
> 
> I haven’t tested it using frequency sweeps yet, but I’m willing to bet it extends well below 20Hz. It has a much deeper extension than most other earphones.
> 
> ...


it is a quality sub bass, lots of it but quality, with wide bore tips less impact, i was using them with modded KZ (your mod) and the bass was a little bit less, but they keep slipping out of my ears so i had to return to normal bore size similar to the stock tips but softer
with them i get full sub bass impact and i love it, i have other close to neutral sounding earphones
no need to try and change them, better to get the maximum sub bass impact, that makes them unique


----------



## RikudouGoku

After some more time with the LZ A6 mini I declare this to be my favourite right now and something I can easily recommend at this current price ( about 74 usd). Except if you dont like energetic highs. 

I will most likely get the LZ A6.


----------



## Tonymac136

RikudouGoku said:


> After some more time with the LZ A6 mini I declare this to be my favourite right now and something I can easily recommend at this current price ( about 74 usd). Except if you dont like energetic highs.
> 
> I will most likely get the LZ A6.



What tips are you using? I'm having the devil's own job trying to get a good seal. It seems good enough to get a decent sound but I'd like a little better if I can manage it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tonymac136 said:


> What tips are you using? I'm having the devil's own job trying to get a good seal. It seems good enough to get a decent sound but I'd like a little better if I can manage it.


Im using Spinfits CP145 large


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> it is a quality sub bass, lots of it but quality, with wide bore tips less impact, i was using them with modded KZ (your mod) and the bass was a little bit less, but they keep slipping out of my ears so i had to return to normal bore size similar to the stock tips but softer
> with them i get full sub bass impact and i love it, i have other close to neutral sounding earphones
> no need to try and change them, better to get the maximum sub bass impact, that makes them unique



With Spiral Dots, despite the mega amount of sub-bass, it's amazing all the details you get to hear, not so much with the default tips.


----------



## Viajero

Tonymac136 said:


> What tips are you using? I'm having the devil's own job trying to get a good seal. It seems good enough to get a decent sound but I'd like a little better if I can manage it.


thejoker13 recommended to me the Final Audio Type E tips and they give me the best seal and sound quality of any that I've tried on the A6 and A6 Mini.


----------



## peter123

Slater said:


> Tell me you have some Surströmming with onion on tunnbrod. Tasty!



Indeed but it's the wrong time of the year. It's a typical August thing


----------



## normanl

Viajero said:


> thejoker13 recommended to me the Final Audio Type E tips and they give me the best seal and sound quality of any that I've tried on the A6 and A6 Mini.


Could you please provide the link where you purchased the Final Audio Type E tips so that I may use them with my A6 Mini too? Thanks.


----------



## Tonymac136

normanl said:


> Could you please provide the link where you purchased the Final Audio Type E tips so that I may use them with my A6 Mini too? Thanks.



http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/spares-accessories.html?limit=all


----------



## normanl

Tonymac136 said:


> http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/spares-accessories.html?limit=all


I don't see the listing of the Final Audio Type E tips. Moreover, any place I may get them in the US?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 25, 2019)

normanl said:


> I don't see the listing of the Final Audio Type E tips. Moreover, any place I may get them in the US?



I see them on that page... just have to scroll down a bit and click on it....
http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/final-silicone-eartips-type-e-black-l-3-pairs.html

copy and paste the info into google and hopefully other sources will turn up...


----------



## Viajero

normanl said:


> I don't see the listing of the Final Audio Type E tips. Moreover, any place I may get them in the US?


I bought mine from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07V6MHGFS?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title&th=1


----------



## thejoker13

normanl said:


> I don't see the listing of the Final Audio Type E tips. Moreover, any place I may get them in the US?


I bought mine from Amazon US, and paid less than 15 bucks for 5 pairs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

My friend is gonna buy the lz a6 and he wants to know which connection type to choose, 2 pin or mmcx. What is usually the better/durable of them?


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> My friend is gonna buy the lz a6 and he wants to know which connection type to choose, 2 pin or mmcx. What is usually the better/durable of them?



I would go with 2 pin. Less problems and if they are out of phase then it is more easy to fix.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> My friend is gonna buy the lz a6 and he wants to know which connection type to choose, 2 pin or mmcx. What is usually the better/durable of them?



If you are clear that there are 2 pins that will fit the A6 I would say 2 pin, but there are many unique two pin fitments and that can cause some problems in choice of cables.  MMCX can make life simple and if it's made well will be OK. On some cheaper MMCX their are definitely QC problems. If you want to experiment with aftermarket cables MMCX might be useful unless you know 2 pins that will fit.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> If you are clear that there are 2 pins that will fit the A6 I would say 2 pin, but there are many unique two pin fitments and that can cause some problems in choice of cables.  MMCX can make life simple and if it's made well will be OK. On some cheaper MMCX their are definitely QC problems. If you want to experiment with aftermarket cables MMCX might be useful unless you know 2 pins that will fit.


Will check the 2pin, since my friend doesn't have any cables that makes it easier to just buy a cable for the correct 2pin port. Thanks


----------



## RikudouGoku

Am I the only one that has a friend that uses you like an iem library?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> Am I the only one that has a friend that uses you like an iem library?



Feel the feel friend!


----------



## SciOC (Dec 26, 2019)

RikudouGoku said:


> Am I the only one that has a friend that uses you like an iem library?


None of my friends could care any less about IEMs.... The one who is into headphones only cares about over the ear open back headphones and thinks IEMs are crap. 

Anyway, the 2 pin connector on the A6 looks like the most common type, so most 2 pin aftermarket cables should be fine and would say if they're really for sometime else (tfz, qdc, etc).  2 pin is probably preferred by 75% of folks around these parts, but on a set that expensive, the mmcx connectors should be good quality too.


----------



## Adide

This JCAlly cable fits well my A6.
It is also very handsome and gives it a premium look.

US $14.99 | FENGRU DIY JCALLY JC04P 5N OFC 4 Shares 252 Cores Earphone Upgrade Cable for Shure SE215 UE900 IE80 KZ ZST ZSN Pro ZS10 Pro ZSX
https://a.aliexpress.com/MilPoEBm

Its resistance measures low enough in @hakuzen list which inspired me in the first place to get it for $12 at BF sale.

I also favor it because it's only 4 strands instead of 8 or more but the strands have more cores and are thicker than usual hence it measures better than many 8 strands. Weight and flexibility is about middle ground between 4 and 8 strands, overall good or very good in my book.

I have a couple of 8 strands cables and I find them heavy and lacking portability which detracts from any IEM overall value imo as I mainly use them while commuting, 4 strands all the way for me.

Disclaimer: ppl and vendors use term such as strands, cores, shares interchangeably but you get the drift.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Adide said:


> This JCAlly cable fits well my A6.
> It is also very handsome and gives it a premium look.
> 
> US $14.99 | FENGRU DIY JCALLY JC04P 5N OFC 4 Shares 252 Cores Earphone Upgrade Cable for Shure SE215 UE900 IE80 KZ ZST ZSN Pro ZS10 Pro ZSX
> ...


I believe my friend will either get cable 175 or 171 for the a6. I have the 171 on the way so I'm gonna test that first then he can make the decision.


----------



## PhonoPhi

I put together my impressions of NX7 pro:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7-pro.24064/
Hopefully, they may be useful.

In short, I found NX7 pro quite to my liking for its very rich treble and good bass.


----------



## baskingshark

PhonoPhi said:


> I put together my impressions of NX7 pro:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7-pro.24064/
> Hopefully, they may be useful.
> 
> In short, I found NX7 pro quite to my liking for its very rich treble and good bass.



Nice review.
How is the timbre on this set for acoustic instruments?


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> Nice review.
> How is the timbre on this set for acoustic instruments?


Thank you.
I feel the treble is fine to my ears (I did have some concerns given few reviews of NX7). Violins sound right. For my limited percussion exposure, it is also fine.
Cellos are rendered OK with a fast DD. String quartets sound a bit thinner in the mids compared to C16, but not as ascetic as with AS06 for instance.
NX7 feels nicely complementary to C16, C12 and BL03.


----------



## SuperLuigi

I've had a beta of the kBear Diamond for the past few weeks.  This is the IEM that @Otto Motor provided feedback on the companies tuning choices.  I've been impressed so far.  The sound quality is really good and it does most things very well.  It's a more intimate feeling sound then I've had from previous IEMs and I didn't realize how much I would enjoy that.  I plan to spend more time with them now that the busier part of my Holidays is over.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 28, 2019)

SuperLuigi said:


> I've had a beta of the kBear Diamond for the past few weeks.  This is the IEM that @Otto Motor provided feedback on the companies tuning choices.  I've been impressed so far.  The sound quality is really good and it does most things very well.  It's a more intimate feeling sound then I've had from previous IEMs and I didn't realize how much I would enjoy that.  I plan to spend more time with them now that the busier part of my Holidays is over.












I just got a production review unit of the KBEAR Diamond yesterday. I was out so I could only test them with a lousy smartphone and Ziku HD X9 DAP. But even with these lower powered sources, I'm already quite impressed with the Diamond with the time I spent with it yesterday. I'm a sucker for DD timbre/tonality and the Diamond combines the best aspects of the musicality of the BLON BL-03 (better timbre than BLON BL-03) with the technicalities of more expensive DDs like TFZ No. 3. My very first thought when I heard the Diamond was: "Liquid Gold". Can't wait to see how it fares with a higher powered source.
I'm gonna test it out with more sources/tips over the next few days, but initial impressions is it is a well tuned set, definitely blows my most expensive single DD (Sennheiser IE80S) out of the water.


*Initial impressions:*
Pros:
- Better timbre than BLON BL-03. I was already impressed with the BL-03's timbre, but this is an improvement. Classical and acoustic instruments and vocals sound very real and lifelike. Classical, acoustic and jazz aficionados will have a fieldday. Great note weight and note texture.
- Technicalities (imaging, instrument separation, clarity, details) trump my other single DD (BLON BL-03, BLON Cardinal, Semkarch SKC CNT1, Sennheiser IE80S, Sony MH755, TFZ No. 3, Toneking Ninetails). It may even be quite close to some budget multi BA/hybrid CHIFI in technicalities, but of course due to single dynamic driver transducer limitations, it won't trump some midfi multi BAs in this department. I am probably gonna have to sell away a few single DD sets now, as the Diamond has made a few of them superfluous. Sigh, I just got my BLON Cardinal less than 2 months ago and my BLON BL-03 2 weeks before the Cardinal.
- Smooth tonality, no harsh peaks/troughs on listening.
- Non fatiguing.
- No sibilance - if there's sibilance in poorly recorded material, the Diamond will show it, but if it isn't there, no sibilance present at all.
- Great metal build, super sturdy like a tank. Shell is on heavier side, but very comfortable to wear nonetheless. Well fitting and ergonomic.
- Above average soundstage.
- Above average isolation - not the absolute best, but sufficient for travelling purposes. Give and take i would say about 15 dB isolation. As the Diamond is vented, outside noises do get in. I've tried it on the subway and some subbass frequencies are lost, but it is still usable for transit IMHO.
- Stock tips and cables good fitting, no need to mess around with aftermarket stuff (cough cough ... looking at you, BLON BL-03). The SPC stock cable is of very high quality, non microphonic and well braided. 3 types of tips are provided (foams, 2 types of silicone tips - one less firm and the other firmer; black and red).
- Nice PVC leather carrying pouch, looks like those in Tin HIFI packaging. More usable than a certain sackcloth carrying pouch from a certain brand haha.
- 2 pin connection - better lifespan than MMCX in my opinion.

Cons:
- Mild midbass bleed/bloatedness - I think this can be fixed with different sources/tips, will explore over the next few days and report back. I actually like some midbass bleed/bloat to add warmth to the lower mids, but I know folks who are particular about a tight and accurate bass might not.



Gotta agree with @SuperLuigi that the Diamond has no major weaknesses, maybe except a very mild midbass bleed/midbass bloatedness as above. But I suspect this is partially dependent on source/tips, as just by changing the stock silicone tips from the red stock to black stock ones, I managed to tame most of the midbass bleed compared to the default red stock silicone tips. And I haven't tried amping the Diamond yet, but I suspect that the bass will tighten with amping, as per some of my experience with other DD sets. Will explore more regarding this.

The Diamond's bass is north of neutral, but a level shy of basshead territory. The midbass quantity is about the same amount or thereabouts as the BLON BL-03, so for folks that already disliked the BL-03's midbass quantity, you might wanna wait for the BL-03 MK2 with tuned down midbass. But the Diamond's bass is of better quality than the BL-03 in being more textured and having better speed and separation. I'm a fan of more meat in the midbass, and I actually like a bit of midbass bleed to give the lower mids more warmth, though purists who want a very very accurate/tight bass might need to find a BA bass due to the slight midbass bleed/bloatedness. And those wanting a neutral bass will also probably need to look elsewhere. Despite the graph looking like there's a subbass roll off, I found that the subbass extends very well in quantity and it's like listening to subwoofer surroundsound amps in the ears if I could say so. The basshead in me was actually quite pleased with the subbass quantity and extension.

Mids are very detailed despite the U shaped signature, not overly recessed for both male/female vocals despite the graphs. Female voices are slightly more forward than male voices but are not shouty. Guitars are very crunchy and well textured.
The graph on the KBEAR site looks like there's a sharp 3 - 5 kHz peak (which I was very apprehensive about at first as I'm sensitive to that area and it is a bugbear of mine in CHIFI tuning). To my surprise, on actual listening it is very very smooth and not harsh at the upper treble/lower mids.  A slight 8 KHz peak gives triangles and cymbals a very pleasant resolution but without harshness or some splashy metallic cymbals that plague some CHIFI sets. There's some higher treble roll off, so maybe only trebleheads will complain, but for the general consumer, I think it is a very non offensive, non fatiguing tuning that will suit most consumers and suit most genres.






*TLDR:*
 The Diamond has a U shaped sound signature, very non offensive and non fatiguing tuning. It combines the best aspects of musicality (timbre/tonality) of the BLON BL-03 with techicalities of higher priced single DD sets like the TFZ No. 3 with no harsh spikes/troughs. My first impression on hearing the Diamond (and up to now after using it for a day) would be "Liquid Gold", it amalgates smoothness with technicalities. I can say it beats the rest of my collection of single DDs I have amassed, and unfortunately some sets need to be sold off after hearing the Diamond.

Will do more listening and tip/source changes and give a more detailed review over the coming days. Enjoy the music!


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> I just got a production review unit of the KBEAR Diamond yesterday. I was out so I could only test them with a lousy smartphone and Ziku HD X9 DAP. But even with these lower powered sources, I'm already quite impressed with the Diamond with the time I spent with it yesterday. I'm a sucker for DD timbre/tonality and the Diamond combines the best aspects of the musicality of the BLON BL-03 (better timbre than BLON BL-03) with the technicalities of more expensive DDs like TFZ No. 3. My very first thought when I heard the Diamond was: "Liquid Gold". Can't wait to see how it fares with a higher powered source.
> I'm gonna test it out with more sources/tips over the next few days, but initial impressions is it is a well tuned set, definitely blows my most expensive single DD (Sennheiser IE80S) out of the water.
> 
> 
> ...


So, the conclusion is the Diamond is definitely an upgrade from TFZ No.3 ? *pretty tempted but gonna wait until I test out my starfield


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> So, the conclusion is the Diamond is definitely an upgrade from TFZ No.3 ? *pretty tempted but gonna wait until I test out my starfield



Yeah let us know how the Starfield turns out, all of us are anticipating it too.

TFZ No.3  is a basshead set so it has different tuning and is for different sound preferences. TFZ No. 3 has more subbass quantity and extension so I'm probably still gonna keep the No. 3 for EDM but in terms of FR, the No. 3 has harsher 8 kHz and 2 - 4 kHz area, so it is not the most versatile set.

The No. 3 has better isolation but in terms of soundstage, timbre, tonality and technicalities the Diamond is better IMHO.


----------



## Otto Motor

yorosello said:


> So, the conclusion is the Diamond is definitely an upgrade from TFZ No.3 ? *pretty tempted but gonna wait until I test out my starfield


I will have both, Starfield and Diamond.


----------



## Otto Motor

baskingshark said:


> I just got a production review unit of the KBEAR Diamond yesterday. I was out so I could only test them with a lousy smartphone and Ziku HD X9 DAP. But even with these lower powered sources, I'm already quite impressed with the Diamond with the time I spent with it yesterday. I'm a sucker for DD timbre/tonality and the Diamond combines the best aspects of the musicality of the BLON BL-03 (better timbre than BLON BL-03) with the technicalities of more expensive DDs like TFZ No. 3. My very first thought when I heard the Diamond was: "Liquid Gold". Can't wait to see how it fares with a higher powered source.
> I'm gonna test it out with more sources/tips over the next few days, but initial impressions is it is a well tuned set, definitely blows my most expensive single DD (Sennheiser IE80S) out of the water.
> 
> 
> ...


The graph can be forgiven considering the fast DLC-coated driver...it doesn't look good to me at all and does not spoil the fun. This earphone sounds like a multi-driver in terms of resolution with the BA timbre fixed.


----------



## yorosello

Yeah, I'll definitely post a review about starfield as soon as I got them 

The diamond can wait for now. Will get them later then


----------



## jibberish

baskingshark said:


> Yeah let us know how the Starfield turns out, all of us are anticipating it too.
> 
> TFZ No.3  is a basshead set so it has different tuning and is for different sound preferences. TFZ No. 3 has more subbass quantity and extension so I'm probably still gonna keep the No. 3 for EDM but in terms of FR, the No. 3 has harsher 8 kHz and 2 - 4 kHz area, so it is not the most versatile set.
> 
> The No. 3 has better isolation but in terms of soundstage, timbre, tonality and technicalities the Diamond is better IMHO.


Ugh you're really about to make me order a Diamond


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 28, 2019)

jibberish said:


> Ugh you're really about to make me order a Diamond



Haha maybe hold your horses and wait for the Moondrop Starfield and Fearless Stellar reviews to filter out first! They may turn out to be gems too, no pun intended.

Though, if you are a treblehead or don't like midbass bleed/bloat then the Diamond might not be the best option. 

But it definitely eats my BLON BL-03 for breakfast, BLON Cardinal for lunch and Sennheiser IE80S for dinner.
I'll give a more detailed review of the Diamond in about a week's time, though maybe by then another CHIFI hypetrain will have arrived LOL.


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> ...
> But it definitely eats my BLON BL-03 for breakfast, BLON Cardinal for lunch and Sennheiser IE80S for dinner.
> ...


What a scary hungry IEM!
Can be suitable to weed out an extensive IEM collection though


----------



## illumidata

baskingshark said:


> I just got a production review unit of the KBEAR Diamond yesterday. I was out so I could only test them with a lousy smartphone and Ziku HD X9 DAP. But even with these lower powered sources, I'm already quite impressed with the Diamond with the time I spent with it yesterday. I'm a sucker for DD timbre/tonality and the Diamond combines the best aspects of the musicality of the BLON BL-03 (better timbre than BLON BL-03) with the technicalities of more expensive DDs like TFZ No. 3. My very first thought when I heard the Diamond was: "Liquid Gold". Can't wait to see how it fares with a higher powered source.
> I'm gonna test it out with more sources/tips over the next few days, but initial impressions is it is a well tuned set, definitely blows my most expensive single DD (Sennheiser IE80S) out of the water.
> 
> 
> ...



Great review, thank you - you sound genuinely impressed! 
Such a relief to hear my expectations confirmed, my first attempt to get hold of a decent DD set was a complete disaster .

Should be receiving mine any day now...please keep the impressions coming in the meantime. How is it with different cables?


----------



## TimeSnow (Dec 28, 2019)

Anyone know what the RRP of the KBEAR Diamond (79.00), Moondrop Starfield (110.00) and Fearless Stellar will be?


----------



## baskingshark

illumidata said:


> Great review, thank you - you sound genuinely impressed!
> Such a relief to hear my expectations confirmed, my first attempt to get hold of a decent DD set was a complete disaster .
> 
> Should be receiving mine any day now...please keep the impressions coming in the meantime. How is it with different cables?



I look forward to your Diamond impressions when u get it too!

What was your first DD that was a disaster??

I see u have the Audiosense T800 and some well regarded multi BA/hybrids. The T800 does trump the Diamond in technicalities due to the different transducer types, but then again, the T800 beats most other budget multi BA/hybrids in technicalities, though the Diamond has better timbre/tonality. So I guess it depends on what u are looking for in your music.

The Diamond is also very eartip and source sensitive, different tips will influence the amount of midbass bloat/bleed. I've tiprolled and settled currently on spinfit CP100, it provides the least amount of midbass bleed/bloat, but YMMV as we all have different ear anatomy, hearing health, preferred music genres and bass tolerances. Amping does tighten the bass a tinge and opens up dynamics and details. The Diamond's SPC stock cable is very adequate, I know not everyone is a cable believer, but I'll try cable rolling the next few days and let u know if there're any differences in sound.





TimeSnow said:


> Anyone know what the RRP of the KBEAR Diamond (79.00), Moondrop Starfield (110.00) and Fearless Stellar will be?



I spoke to an audio shop (which is the licensed local Fearless dealer in my country) about the Fearless Stellar, apparently there is some regional exclusive license thing going on, so certain countries will not have it at release. Like I'm from Asia and it ain't coming to local shops for the first few weeks. Though I think it can still be gotten via online options, but auditioning is gonna be difficult.


----------



## TimeSnow

baskingshark said:


> I spoke to an audio shop (which is the licensed local Fearless dealer in my country) about the Fearless Stellar, apparently there is some regional exclusive license thing going on, so certain countries will not have it at release. Like I'm from Asia and it ain't coming to local shops for the first few weeks. Though I think it can still be gotten via online options, but auditioning is gonna be difficult.



I live in Ireland. I've never once been able to audition anything chifi. It's just not a thing here.


----------



## dharmasteve

TimeSnow said:


> I live in Ireland. I've never once been able to audition anything chifi. It's just not a thing here.



I live in London. Same...nowhere to audition, especially Chi-Fi. That's why this community is so helpful. Without this community I would not have bought the Tin T2, T3, Blon 03, Semkarch CNT1, LZ A6 mini, Rose Masya Mk2, TFZ No3 (well Bad Boy too). But any problems and returns are almost not worth the effort.


----------



## TimeSnow

dharmasteve said:


> I live in London. Same...nowhere to audition, especially Chi-Fi. That's why this community is so helpful. Without this community I would not have bought the Tin T2, T3, Blon 03, Semkarch CNT1, LZ A6 mini, Rose Masya Mk2, TFZ No3 (well Bad Boy too). But any problems and returns are almost not worth the effort.



Exactly right. This place is the very best... And so little negativity as well... Garbage In Garbage Out etc.


----------



## illumidata

baskingshark said:


> I look forward to your Diamond impressions when u get it too!
> 
> What was your first DD that was a disaster??
> 
> ...



The disaster was the Faaeal Hibiscus - I wasted hours burning them in and trying to mod them but just couldn't get them to balance...owning BA5s didn't help as they achieve that mid forward signature effortlessly, though the Faaeals had better note weight and tone, just not in the right places, and terrible technicalities (not helped by my modding). My fault for taking early impressions at face value and not waiting for a broader review base to emerge (didn't stop me buying the Diamonds though)!!!

Yes, have T800s and think they're fantastic (I learnt so much dialing them in) but don't like using them in anything less than ideal listening conditions (after midnight mostly, when everyone else is asleep and I can actually focus properly)! That may change but as you point out, they have a particular presentation and I can't always focus on technicalities.

Having spent years just using iems and buds as commuting noise blockers (and some mixing/engineering with the ER4s) it's only recently that I've taken more of an interest in their sound quality (my commute changed to a much quieter inter-city journey)...I guess I'm just trying different sonic flavours at the moment, and trying to do so as judiciously as possible with the help of the excellent community here. Very happy with what I've got so far, they've all got unique qualities that I can exploit / enjoy.

Noted about the spinfits, which are one of many tips I have yet to check out, and on the cable front I'm afraid I'm in danger of becoming a serious believer, even in the face of a lot of very reasonable scepticism .

Will stay tuned for developments your end and thanks again for sharing the good news.


----------



## FastAndClean

selling everything, saving for Moondrop S8


----------



## genck

FastAndClean said:


> selling everything, saving for Moondrop S8


But that's 20 blon 03's

lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

just did a battle royale between the Audiosense T800, Shuoer Tape, LZ A6 Mini and the Tin Hifi P1 to find out which of them can reproduce the most details.

1. T800 ( amazing detail all around)

2. P1 ( also very good detail all around (especially the Mids))

3. Tape ( detail all around)

4. mini ( cant really contest with the others, EXCEPT in the Highs which is almost on the same level as the T800)


----------



## kukkurovaca

RikudouGoku said:


> 4. mini ( cant really contest with the others, EXCEPT in the Highs which is almost on the same level as the T800)



Spring 1 is like this, great detail in the upper part of the range but on the lower end there’s good impact but not especially detailed.


----------



## PhonoPhi

kukkurovaca said:


> Spring 1 is like this, great detail in the upper part of the range but on the lower end there’s good impact but not especially detailed.


It feels the same with NX7 - sparkly highs, very good lows with somewhat limited mids that may start to be overwhelmed with details.

I am now very curious of:
1) A comparison among A6, Spring 1 and NX7
2) Are there multi-BAs + piezo IEMs?


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> selling everything, saving for Moondrop S8



Whaaat, selling your Urbanfuns?


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Whaaat, selling your Urbanfuns?


no will leave one blob and urbablob, but semckarchis and Kanas will go


----------



## DynamicEars

PhonoPhi said:


> It feels the same with NX7 - sparkly highs, very good lows with somewhat limited mids that may start to be overwhelmed with details.
> 
> I am now very curious of:
> 1) A comparison among A6, Spring 1 and NX7
> 2) Are there multi-BAs + piezo IEMs?



1. full A6? i think they will be on top of Spring 1 and NX7. Spring 1 have great detailed mids, while NX7 more detailed in trebles and great texture sub bass and mid bass. With NX7 pro, i feel mids are better on Spring 1, but bass part i like the NX7 pro, my ideal trebles will be in between Spring 1 and NX7 pro level.

2. NX7 / Pro are multi DD-BA-piezo, along with full A6, unless youre looking for just BAs (with bass BA) with piezo


----------



## PhonoPhi

DynamicEars said:


> 1. full A6? i think they will be on top of Spring 1 and NX7. Spring 1 have great detailed mids, while NX7 more detailed in trebles and great texture sub bass and mid bass. With NX7 pro, i feel mids are better on Spring 1, but bass part i like the NX7 pro, my ideal trebles will be in between Spring 1 and NX7 pro level.
> 
> 2. NX7 / Pro are multi DD-BA-piezo, along with full A6, unless youre looking for just BAs (with bass BA) with piezo



Thank you for your input.

1) Full A6 is expected to top NX7 and Spring 1, given the price difference. I am specifically interested in the resolution of the mids, given that in NX7 all 4 BAs seem to be largely devoted to the treble.

2) Enjoying my NX7, C16 and C12, in my ideal imaginary IEM, I would take the lows and low mids from C16, upper mids from C12 and treble from NX7.
So I am very interested to know about reasonably affordable BA-piezo hybrids.
Hopefully, lo-ong promised C18 or C20


----------



## thefallenangelx

Would be nice to have comparison in between Tape, NX7 pro and Tri i3.
Anyone?


----------



## Nimweth

PhonoPhi said:


> It feels the same with NX7 - sparkly highs, very good lows with somewhat limited mids that may start to be overwhelmed with details.
> 
> I am now very curious of:
> 1) A comparison among A6, Spring 1 and NX7
> 2) Are there multi-BAs + piezo IEMs?


**** Pro has 1DD+2BA+piezo (and it's very good!)


----------



## RikudouGoku

Seems the recent reduction in price for the lz a6 is because lz has stopped production on them. (according to nicehck store on AliExpress) may also be the case for the mini.

And I have the a6 on the way now and gonna do a review on it.


----------



## Detectit

So what nice gems in ChiFi IEM's are we going to expect.... Something nice to look out for? 

What hype train are we on now? I have got the Blon 03 and ZSX recently. Urbanfun? Too close to the Blon I read.


----------



## mr clean (Dec 30, 2019)

New dude here. Hi, im just getting ready to buy some wired iem's. I have a pair of jbuds but prefer wired. Im in my mid 50s, and old school music wise. Looking for something with tight bass, clear  neutral to warm mids, and clear highs with sparkle, but no sizzle. I don't want harshness or fatigue. I worked in a chemical plant most of my life, and ears can't take it. Any ideas for a good one to try. I want to stay around 50 bucks for my first pair. Thanks in advance! Peace If I posted this in the wrong place im sorry.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Nimweth said:


> **** Pro has 1DD+2BA+piezo (and it's very good!)


That is a very good option, I concur.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

mr clean said:


> New dude here. Hi, im just getting ready to buy some wired iem's. I have a pair of jbuds but prefer wired. Im in my mid 50s, and old school music wise. Looking for something with tight bass, clear  neutral to warm mids, and clear highs with sparkle, but no sizzle. I don't want harshness or fatigue. I worked in a chemical plant most of my life, and ears can't take it. Any ideas for a good one to try. I want to stay around 50 bucks for my first pair. Thanks in advance! Peace If I posted this in the wrong place im sorry.



Hello! You can try BQEYZ KB100 (Hybrid drivers) perfectly fits the bill wrt SQ and your budget. Tin Audio T2 (Double dynamic driver) is another one which very similar to what you want but some experience some find treble too hot at times on certain songs. But both are extremely good IEMs as far as performance is concerned.


----------



## Tonymac136

Dani157 said:


> Hello! You can try BQEYZ KB100 (Hybrid drivers) perfectly fits the bill wrt SQ and your budget. Tin Audio T2 (Double dynamic driver) is another one which very similar to what you want but some experience some find treble too hot at times on certain songs. But both are extremely good IEMs as far as performance is concerned.



Tin T2 or Blon BL03 are both a good shout (imo both shine better with an amp though). As an all rounder, CCA C12 or TRN V90 could be even better. V90 a bit more basshead and C12 a bit more neutral.


----------



## dharmasteve

Dani157 said:


> Hello! You can try BQEYZ KB100 (Hybrid drivers) perfectly fits the bill wrt SQ and your budget. Tin Audio T2 (Double dynamic driver) is another one which very similar to what you want but some experience some find treble too hot at times on certain songs. But both are extremely good IEMs as far as performance is concerned.



I have both the KB100 and the Tin T2. They are in many ways polar opposites.  The KB100 are bass monsters and the T2s are flat as a pancake. If you like Bass emphasis it's the KB100. I always tended to pick up the T2 as it has a very natural organic sound...but not so good for bass emphasis. Other IEMs have caught them both up though.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jan 2, 2020)

Been listening to the KB EAR Diamond for the last few days and felt it was time to drop some first impressions. As is always the case, read with an open mind as they can change over time.

*Packaging/Accessories *I'm one of few who actually care about packaging since it sets my first impressions and reflects on the sort of respect a company will give it's products and customers. Doesn't mean it has to be flashy and packed to the gills with stuff, just well thought out. The Diamond fits into that category with an easy to open box that displays most of the included goodies front and centre once opened, except the cable and some extra tips which are tucked inside the case that is protected inside another, smaller cardboard box. You get lots of tips too (2x foam, 2x s/m/l single flange), though they're somewhat redundant. It would have been nice if there was a little more variety in shape/style. Overall a positive unboxing experience.

*Build/Comfort *The first pictures I saw of the Diamond had me thinking KZ AS10/CCA C16 in terms of shell design. I was fine with that since they fit well and were comfortable, if not a bit bulky. Now that I have the Diamond in hand, the shape is still very KZ-esque, but smaller and not as deep, heavier (metal vs. plastic), and with a nozzle angle that leads to a more natural fit. Minus a few very minor blemishes in the coating on the top of each housing, they look fantastic. The carbon fibre faceplates look excellent and each component part of the build, four in total I think (faceplate, main body, and a two piece nozzle system), fit together tightly and with minimal seams. Only time will tell, but for now the build seems to be rock solid. The stock braided cable is quite nice too, reminding me of those from HiFiHear. It is flexible and light with a useful chin cinch and preformed ear guides, something I always appreciate. Strain relief is lacking completely at the y-split and minimal at the straight jack, but the numerous strands feel durable enough to make this less of a concern than it is on a more traditional cable. Isolation also seems excellent for a dynamic driver only iem, but I'll need to give that a more thorough run down before the final review.

*Sound *Given the early release content I had read, I had a good idea of what to expect from the Diamond prior to giving it a listen and I wasn't surprised. "Safe" is the word I'd use to describe the tune. Lots of bass that digs very deep and is well textured. Mids that could stand to be a bit more forward but remain clear and coherent. Timbre that comes across accurate-ish, if not a hint light, bright, and dry. Treble that is well extended but rolled off up top giving the Diamond a dry and detailed, but not fatiguing presentation, with just a hint of sparkle. Control could be a touch improved as cymbals display some looseness and splashiness, though it's nothing extreme and well in line with the price tag. Sound stage isn't particularly large or airy with giving off a very much "in-the-head" feel. I'm fine with that if imaging is great, and so far the Diamond seems to be. The small stage does lead to it sounding somewhat congested with busy tracks though, as instrument separation and layering aren't outstanding. With more laid back and chill music full of low and slow basslines, the Diamond is definitely something I could see myself pulling out for long listening sessions. (_Since some people closely involved with this product are making **** up over on Facebook about my impressions, know that my testing was done with the stock cable, not the Kinera cable shown in the first pic. The stock, preinstalled red core, medium single flange tips were used. Devices were my TEAC HA-501 desktop amp with the ZiShan DSD pulling source duty_). 

*Final Thoughts So Far* While the tune is a bit too bassy and mid-light for my tastes, this is absolutely something I could see the majority eating up since it pairs so well with pop, hip hop, rap, etc. Add to that an attractive design, good ergonomics, and a sub-100 price tag and the Diamond is doing a lot more right than wrong. Looking forward to spending more time with it leading up to the final review.



 

​


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> I have both the KB100 and the Tin T2. They are in many ways polar opposites.  The KB100 are bass monsters and the T2s are flat as a pancake. If you like Bass emphasis it's the KB100. I always tended to pick up the T2 as it has a very natural organic sound...but not so good for bass emphasis. Other IEMs have caught them both up though.



Wow! For me, Kb100 have never been bass monsters. They have good bass especially the midbass. Agree with T2, they're as flat as it can get in this price range. KB100 is a fantastic package at $50 as it sounds organic, has very good timbre for a hybrid and has a balanced signature which is very close to neutral. Although YMMV!


----------



## mbwilson111

Dani157 said:


> Wow! For me, Kb100 have never been bass monsters. They have good bass especially the midbass. Agree with T2, they're as flat as it can get in this price range. KB100 is a fantastic package at $50 as it sounds organic, has very good timbre for a hybrid and has a balanced signature which is very close to neutral. Although YMMV!



I too have never thought of the KB100 as being a bass monster.   I agree with your assessment of it.


----------



## FastAndClean

B9Scrambler said:


> Treble that is well extended but rolled off


water that is warm but cold


----------



## genck

FastAndClean said:


> water that is warm but cold


if i want warm i stick them in the microwave
if i want cold i put them in the freezer
if i want muffled i stick toilet paper in them
if i want airy i throw them off a building
if i want imaging i draw pictures on them


----------



## B9Scrambler (Dec 30, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> water that is warm but cold



*Self moderated  * Something can extend well and then roll off before it gets too extreme.


----------



## Detectit

Set my eyes on a pair of VE Bonus IE. Just for the price and pretty good reviews worth a try.

I was looking on their website and I had to cough. There is also a MMCX version.
For only 140 Dollars more... . Bargain.


----------



## genck

Detectit said:


> Set my eyes on a pair of VE Bonus IE. Just for the price and pretty good reviews worth a try.
> 
> I was looking on their website and I had to cough. There is also a MMCX version.
> For only 140 Dollars more... . Bargain.


It's because of the expensive cable used
https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=40


----------



## Detectit

genck said:


> It's because of the expensive cable used
> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=40



Ahhhh okay the miracle 100+ dollar cables... I get it.


----------



## Detectit (Dec 30, 2019)

Need some help guys.... Looking for IEM around the 30 dollar mark. Most of my IEM's are V shaped KZ mostly, ZSX ZS10 ZS6 and some older models KZ
Of course the amazing sounding Blon 03.
And the T2. And oh yeah QCY T1 which eats dust. 

What would you recommend to have some different signature in this collection.

My taste of music is very divers.


----------



## genck

Detectit said:


> Need some help guys.... Looking for IEM around the 30 dollar mark. Most of my IEM's are V shaped KZ mostly, ZSX ZS10 ZS6 and some older models KZ
> Of course the amazing sounding Blon 03.
> And the T2. And oh yeah QCY T1 which eats dust.
> 
> ...


You have the TFZ T2 or the Tin T2?


----------



## Detectit (Dec 30, 2019)

genck said:


> You have the TFZ T2 or the Tin T2?


 Tin T2 that is. Which is neutral/flat and a little bit dull to my taste.


----------



## Slater

Detectit said:


> Need some help guys.... Looking for IEM around the 30 dollar mark. Most of my IEM's are V shaped KZ mostly, ZSX ZS10 ZS6 and some older models KZ
> Of course the amazing sounding Blon 03.
> And the T2. And oh yeah QCY T1 which eats dust.
> 
> ...



Audiosense T180 (single Knowles BA driver) might be one to consider. With coupons/sales it can reach in the $30s.


----------



## zachmal

FastAndClean said:


> water that is warm but cold



aren't the TRN V90 somehow like that though ?


----------



## genck

zachmal said:


> aren't the TRN V90 somehow like that though ?


pretty much


----------



## audio123

mr clean said:


> New dude here. Hi, im just getting ready to buy some wired iem's. I have a pair of jbuds but prefer wired. Im in my mid 50s, and old school music wise. Looking for something with tight bass, clear  neutral to warm mids, and clear highs with sparkle, but no sizzle. I don't want harshness or fatigue. I worked in a chemical plant most of my life, and ears can't take it. Any ideas for a good one to try. I want to stay around 50 bucks for my first pair. Thanks in advance! Peace If I posted this in the wrong place im sorry.


BQEYZ KB100 without a doubt!


----------



## peter123

Detectit said:


> Need some help guys.... Looking for IEM around the 30 dollar mark. Most of my IEM's are V shaped KZ mostly, ZSX ZS10 ZS6 and some older models KZ
> Of course the amazing sounding Blon 03.
> And the T2. And oh yeah QCY T1 which eats dust.
> 
> ...



KBEAR KB06 is my favorite sub $30 offering so far. Should give you a smooth, pleasant and less V-shaped sound. I did a comparison with it and my other favorite $20 offerings in this thread a while ago, if you're interested it should be possible to locate it.


----------



## gc335

I'm in the market for a sub $150 IEM.  I used to have the B400 and I was thinking about buying another.  Is there anything comparable or better in that price range right now?  For $119 right now new I don't think the B-400 can be beat. 

Thoughts?


----------



## RikudouGoku

gc335 said:


> I'm in the market for a sub $150 IEM.  I used to have the B400 and I was thinking about buying another.  Is there anything comparable or better in that price range right now?  For $119 right now new I don't think the B-400 can be beat.
> 
> Thoughts?


Shuoer Tape, LZ A6 mini, Tin hifi P1 ( if you have the proper amp for it) are the ones I can personally recommend. They all have different sound.

Moondrop starfield, Kbear Diamond are iems I havent heard but should be good too.


----------



## peter123

gc335 said:


> I'm in the market for a sub $150 IEM.  I used to have the B400 and I was thinking about buying another.  Is there anything comparable or better in that price range right now?  For $119 right now new I don't think the B-400 can be beat.
> 
> Thoughts?



IMO the B400 sound is quite unique. It's the only IEM's I've ever bought twice. After my first pair failed I missed them enough to get a new pair. 

If you're looking for something different sounding it's another story....


----------



## gc335

peter123 said:


> IMO the B400 sound is quite unique. It's the only IEM's I've ever bought twice. After my first pair failed I missed them enough to get a new pair.
> 
> If you're looking for something different sounding it's another story....


I should have kept my original pair.  It was actually from the original run when they discounted pre orders. I think...


----------



## thefallenangelx

peter123 said:


> IMO the B400 sound is quite unique. It's the only IEM's I've ever bought twice. After my first pair failed I missed them enough to get a new pair.
> 
> If you're looking for something different sounding it's another story....


What do you mean by quite unique? Looks intriguing!


----------



## Lurk650

thefallenangelx said:


> What do you mean by quite unique? Looks intriguing!


It has no subbass and the treble is neutral and boring 

Just messin wit ya @peter123 , that was my personal issue with them


On the side not of sub $50, I'm still rocking with the MoonDrop Crescent. Despite not having a removable cable they are still great. Too bad discontinued now.


----------



## peter123

gc335 said:


> I should have kept my original pair.  It was actually from the original run when they discounted pre orders. I think...



My first pair did actually brake and the finish was really poor on them. I was very hesitant to pick up another because of this but the new pair is much better made and I was able to pick them up for $110 ish on a sale earlier this year.

I got the TRN BA5 today and they're much cheaper (~$40) with a similar tuning and very impressive for their price. They've got the same weaknesses that @Lurk650 loved about the B400 with roll off in both ends though. If you give me a couple of days I can compare the two.



thefallenangelx said:


> What do you mean by quite unique? Looks intriguing!



Smooth and very relaxed presentation combined with a very flush fit, even for my small ears, that makes them great for me to sleep with.



Lurk650 said:


> It has no subbass and the treble is neutral and boring
> 
> Just messin wit ya @peter123 , that was my personal issue with them
> 
> ...



Ha ha Justin, no worries. I know you love them deep down


----------



## RikudouGoku

Happy new year!

Gott nytt år!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well since the year 2019 is officially over now I wanted to share my favorite iems. 

Blon 03 (iem of the year)

Shuoer tape ( death star and new benchmark for bass)

LZ a6 mini ( uncontested king of iems under 100 usd)


----------



## logiatype

RikudouGoku said:


> Well since the year 2019 is officially over now I wanted to share my favorite iems.
> 
> Blon 03 (iem of the year)
> 
> ...


The LZs are so appealing but I'm worried about the apparent peaky treble. Waiting for the A6 to make it to Amazon Prime lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

logiatype said:


> The LZs are so appealing but I'm worried about the apparent peaky treble. Waiting for the A6 to make it to Amazon Prime lol


Keep in mind that lz doesn't produce the a6 anymore, so not sure if they will come to Amazon. Might be the case with the mini too.


----------



## Detectit (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks for the recommendations, ended up with something else.
Ordered the EA3. They were out of stock, but today there was one available on Alie.

The T180 is on Alitools. To monitor pricedrop.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Well since the year 2019 is officially over now I wanted to share my favorite iems.
> 
> Blon 03 (iem of the year)
> 
> ...


----------



## RikudouGoku

LOL, yeah the QC issues is what makes the tape the death star and the mini is selling for 70 usd now so it counts for me


----------



## kmmbd

Lurk650 said:


> On the side not of sub $50, I'm still rocking with the MoonDrop Crescent. Despite not having a removable cable they are still great. Too bad discontinued now.



I still have no idea why Moondrop discontinued them and then didn't bother to come up with a true/proper successor (the Moondrop Spaceship is nowhere near as good). Such a shame.


----------



## mochill

How about moondrop aira?


----------



## yorosello

Moondrop aria seems like a good iem


----------



## kmmbd (Jan 2, 2020)

mochill said:


> How about moondrop aira?



Moondrop Aria is also discontinued, sadly.


----------



## illumidata (Jan 26, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I just got a production review unit of the KBEAR Diamond yesterday. I was out so I could only test them with a lousy smartphone and Ziku HD X9 DAP. But even with these lower powered sources, I'm already quite impressed with the Diamond with the time I spent with it yesterday. I'm a sucker for DD timbre/tonality and the Diamond combines the best aspects of the musicality of the BLON BL-03 (better timbre than BLON BL-03) with the technicalities of more expensive DDs like TFZ No. 3. My very first thought when I heard the Diamond was: "Liquid Gold". Can't wait to see how it fares with a higher powered source.
> I'm gonna test it out with more sources/tips over the next few days, but initial impressions is it is a well tuned set, definitely blows my most expensive single DD (Sennheiser IE80S) out of the water.
> 
> 
> ...



Some more KBear Diamond impressions...

I've had mine a few days now and can confirm the Liquid Gold classification!

@baskingshark has absolutely nailed it in his review, though having listened to them through a decent source I'm inclined to throw a few more superlatives into the mix:

Running these through dx120 balanced out, 16 core SPC and Tennmak whirlwinds for tips (they have a fairly long nozzle, so short bore tips work well).

First thing you notice is how energetic these sound, how smooth the tuning is and how brilliantly they scale with volume, no harshness anywhere no matter how hard I crank them.

Bass dynamics are exceptional, they are tracking modulation and tonal shifts like nothing else, and I'm not hearing any mid bass bloat, maybe a hint of warmth but everything at the low end sounds very balanced and powerful. Bass line and kick drum synergy is spot on.

Mids are smooth and decently thick, great separation from the bass and they absolutely nail tonality, just a hint of roll off at the upper end but they are coping with the toughest tracks I have (more on this when we get to the treble) with complete aplomb. Clarity is excellent despite the tonal density, all the staging cues are there, and the soundstage has less of a defined "edge" than I'm used to...very pleasant experience, particularly at the low end,  where there's a real sense of subsonic presence.

Treble sticks with the smoothness theme without ever descending into politeness territory. Again, it's the note thickness that holds it all together, and if it's at the expense of some detail I really don't care, overall balance is more important.

Amongst many other things, I tested these with the Siouxsie & The Banshees holy trinity, Christine, Spellbound and Arabian Knights. If any tracks were going to reveal sibilance it would be these, and there's not a trace of it. Instead I'm getting every nuance of the vocals, even subtle ululation on held notes that none of my other phones can reproduce. Very very impressed with this, in particular.

TL;DR - seriously refined yet impactful, deep, wide and mellifluous. Liquid Gold, like the man says .


----------



## SciOC

illumidata said:


> Some more KBear Diamond impressions...
> 
> I've had mine a few days now and can confirm the Liquid Gold classification!
> 
> ...


KB Ear appears to really believe in this particular set based on their behavior....

Can't wait to see how they fare right now.  The bar just keeps getting set higher and higher if you ask me.  Hard for me to imagine anything topping the urbanfun isso14 ATM (I'm looking at you bqeyz bq6!).   But I'm really really interested in these kbear and TRI pairs.


----------



## tgx78

Excited to hear more positive impressions on KBEAR diamond as mine should arrive within a week or so. In a mean time, I received the TRI i3 and totally blown away by its performance.


----------



## dharmasteve

illumidata said:


> Some more KBear Diamond impressions...
> 
> I've had mine a few days now and can confirm the Liquid Gold classification!
> 
> ...



Where do we get KBear Diamond? 

Steve


----------



## tgx78

dharmasteve said:


> Where do we get KBear Diamond?
> 
> Steve



https://a.aliexpress.com/e8AuAk2M


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Headfonia's review of the day is about the Shozy V33 and V33 Pro. 

You can find it here:
https://www.headfonia.com/shozy-v33-v33-pro-review/

Enjoy!


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 2, 2020)

illumidata said:


> Some more KBear Diamond impressions...
> 
> I've had mine a few days now and can confirm the Liquid Gold classification!
> 
> ...



Nice review!

Thanks for the tips (no pun intended) about short bore tips. I've run thru about 10 different tips, and so far I realize the Diamond's midbass bleed/bloat generally resolves with using short/wide bore tips. The Tenmark Whirlwind works for sure. I'm currently sporting a short and wide bore tip (similar to Whirlwinds without spirals only), that I got from my Hisenior B5+ box, but the Tenmark Whirlwind comes in a very close second as my preferred tips. These wide bore/short tips are musically the best, but they do lower the isolation a bit, but in the big scheme of things I rather have good sound and sacrifice a bit of isolation. The stock black tips of the Diamond aren't too bad too, but they have a small residual midbass bleed to my ears compared to these widebore/short bore alternatives.

For cable pairings (I know some of us are cable skeptics, so do forgive me as I'm a cable believer), I tried a few copper cables with the Diamond, and most of the copper ones made the bass frequencies too muddy for me. I think SPC cables generally still pair better with the Diamond. The stock cable is quite good IMHO, I'll keep to it for now.

I concur that the Diamond also doesn't show any harshness or weird peaks with cranking up the volume. Some of my other DDs (eg TFZ No.3) get quite hot in the upper mids/lower treble region with slight volume increases.

The Diamond also scales better with higher powered sources in terms of soundstage, dynamics, details and tightening the bass. It is one of the IEMs that really sound quite different with different tips, sources and cables (if you are a cable believer).


----------



## Nimweth

My review of the Shuoer Tape is now available:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shuoer-tape.24059/reviews


----------



## kkazakov

Nimweth said:


> My review of the Shuoer Tape is now available:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shuoer-tape.24059/reviews



Shouoer Tap doesn't have deep bass. Anything, but deep. It actually is pretty weak. Very good for some genres, but for anything that requires bass - they are not that. Your review is wrong about it. Just to mention - I've powered them through several sources, including A&K SR15, A&U SP1000 and iBasso DC02 and more ... tried a lot of cables, but they are definitely low on bass.


----------



## Nimweth

I have listened to this piece on the Shuoer Tape and the bass is superb:


----------



## Lurk650

If anybody is still interested in old but great ChiFi my A4 is up for sale

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-a4.919492/


----------



## RikudouGoku

kkazakov said:


> Shouoer Tap doesn't have deep bass. Anything, but deep. It actually is pretty weak. Very good for some genres, but for anything that requires bass - they are not that. Your review is wrong about it. Just to mention - I've powered them through several sources, including A&K SR15, A&U SP1000 and iBasso DC02 and more ... tried a lot of cables, but they are definitely low on bass.


I think you are misstaking Deep bass with boomy/rumbling/muddy bass. As the Tape has really tight and fast bass but also powerful. Here is the Graph Comparing the Tape to both the Audiosense T800 and TFZ No.3. ( green tape, red TFZ and blue T800)


----------



## kukkurovaca

kkazakov said:


> Shouoer Tap doesn't have deep bass. Anything, but deep. It actually is pretty weak. Very good for some genres, but for anything that requires bass - they are not that. Your review is wrong about it. Just to mention - I've powered them through several sources, including A&K SR15, A&U SP1000 and iBasso DC02 and more ... tried a lot of cables, but they are definitely low on bass.





RikudouGoku said:


> I think you are misstaking Deep bass with boomy/rumbling/muddy bass. As the Tape has really tight and fast bass but also powerful. Here is the Graph Comparing the Tape to both the Audiosense T800 and TFZ No.3. ( green tape, red TFZ and blue T800)



@kkazakov Bass response preferences vary extremely widely, so "you're wrong" isn't really a constructive response. A better tack is to get a second reference point. "Bass is deep relative to what?" Also, you mention changing cables, but not eartips. Eartip selection and seal will have the greatest impact on perceived bass output. (You also mention source pairing, but I'm not sure if the sources you're using are powerful enough to make a difference in bass presentation, or if the Tape requires it.)

Also, re: the vocabulary, a "deep" normally refers to extension, meaning, is the subbass at or above the level of the midbass. The graphs that @RikudouGoku posted indicate quite good subbass extension. Depth/extension is a separate question from the outright quantity of bass overall. 

Another factor to consider in evaluating tuning is how you're setting your volume levels. Looking at the graphs, the Tape has a hump at 3-4k well above the rest of its frequency response. It could be, especially if you're sensitive to that frequency range, you're listening at an overall lower volume than you normally would, which would have the effect of pushing everything else, including bass, further into the background.


----------



## Nimweth

I find the bass on the Tape actually sounds fairly linear, but extension, resolution and tonality are excellent. I don't seem to be bothered by the treble emphasis either, the overall impression is very natural. I have now tried them with my Fiio A5 amplifier and the overall tone is somewhat warmer, especially in the mid bass.


----------



## blade74

kkazakov said:


> Shouoer Tap doesn't have deep bass. Anything, but deep. It actually is pretty weak. Very good for some genres, but for anything that requires bass - they are not that. Your review is wrong about it. Just to mention - I've powered them through several sources, including A&K SR15, A&U SP1000 and iBasso DC02 and more ... tried a lot of cables, but they are definitely low on bass.


The shuoer tape definitely has deep bass. It could be a bad fit/ seal with tips or faulty pair?
My guess is try some different tips.


----------



## kkazakov

blade74 said:


> The shuoer tape definitely has deep bass. It could be a bad fit/ seal with tips or faulty pair?
> My guess is try some different tips.



Don't get me wrong, I really love them. I'm not a "basshead" by any means. However, on some metal songs, for example, I really like to "feel" the bass ... I do feel it with TinHifi P1 (w/ balanced cable and SR15, though - pretty hard to drive). I don't feel anything close with the Tape. They sound amazing, that's for sure. 

About the tips - I tried probably several dozen different ( have a box full of them - all kinds ). The only ones that does not hurt my ears though are the foam ones. They also should have the most bass because of insulation, I guess?


----------



## kkazakov

blade74 said:


> My guess is try some different tips.



I did see another review with "Weak bass" in the same thread. I never before felt the bass ... also a friend of mine said they lack bass. So it's not me.

But might be the tips. I'll try several more.


----------



## blade74

kkazakov said:


> I did see another review with "Weak bass" in the same thread. I never before felt the bass ... also a friend of mine said they lack bass. So it's not me.
> 
> But might be the tips. I'll try several more.


What songs?
I’ll have a listen on them and compare to some other iems.


----------



## kukkurovaca

kkazakov said:


> Don't get me wrong, I really love them. I'm not a "basshead" by any means. However, on some metal songs, for example, I really like to "feel" the bass ... I do feel it with TinHifi P1 (w/ balanced cable and SR15, though - pretty hard to drive). I don't feel anything close with the Tape. They sound amazing, that's for sure.
> 
> About the tips - I tried probably several dozen different ( have a box full of them - all kinds ). The only ones that does not hurt my ears though are the foam ones. They also should have the most bass because of insulation, I guess?



Foam tips don't necessarily have the most bass. Sometimes they can soften sounds at both ends of the frequency range. Narrow-bore silicone tips (like Spinfit CP100, Final E) should have more bass. There's nothing wrong with wanting more bass, or indeed with being a basshead, but if the P1 sounds like it has deeper bass, then it looks like something might be up. (I don't have either, so this is me speculating (i.e., guessing) based on graphs, so grains of salt etc..) 

P1 bass rolls off pretty strongly below 50hz and across the board it has less bass than the Tape. So a couple of possibilities:


Bad tip seal on the tape
The flatter response of the P1 from 2-5k doesn't cause the lower frequencies to sounds as recessed (i.e., my volume hypothesis above). Most reviews IIRC cite neutral-to-light bass on the P1 with perceived subbass rolloff. 
There's something less quantifiable about the bass response of the P1 that you just like more. There's more to bass than either quantity or extension. P1 is planar, so maybe you're just more partial to a planar bass presentation (fast and clean response, not usually as impactful as DD bass? 
What other IEMs do you find have pleasing bass presentation?


----------



## kkazakov

blade74 said:


> What songs?
> I’ll have a listen on them and compare to some other iems.



Most of the songs from the Reverence from Parkway Drive, Shadow Boxing being my favorite.


----------



## kkazakov

kukkurovaca said:


> Foam tips don't necessarily have the most bass. Sometimes they can soften sounds at both ends of the frequency range. Narrow-bore silicone tips (like Spinfit CP100, Final E) should have more bass. There's nothing wrong with wanting more bass, or indeed with being a basshead, but if the P1 sounds like it has deeper bass, then it looks like something might be up. (I don't have either, so this is me speculating (i.e., guessing) based on graphs, so grains of salt etc..)
> 
> P1 bass rolls off pretty strongly below 50hz and across the board it has less bass than the Tape. So a couple of possibilities:
> 
> ...



I see what you mean, that's really interesting. Maybe ( just guessing ) because the P1 is much less sibilant to me, I raise the volume more. Also, probably the tuning of A&K DAPs does matter, as I don't find P1 to sound that good with any other DAC/DAPs ...


----------



## eclein

I’ve found Azla earfits which are silicon I believe gives me the very best seal and bass, I use them on my top four iems..... I’m a drummer and gotta, gotta have the kick drum sound correct as recorded as best I think I can. AZLA SednaEarfitLight tips I found on Amazon but they cost a bit $15 for 4 tips or 2 pair. I’m not as into foam as I was in the beginning, I have a bunch but have found JVC, Spinfits and Azla do a fantastic job and I try them first now before I dip into my bowl of tips.


----------



## kukkurovaca

kkazakov said:


> I see what you mean, that's really interesting. Maybe ( just guessing ) because the P1 is much less sibilant to me, I raise the volume more. Also, probably the tuning of A&K DAPs does matter, as I don't find P1 to sound that good with any other DAC/DAPs ...



It might be interesting to try EQ-ing down that hump on the Tape and see if that improves your experience with them. Equally possible that you have a preference for planar style bass. In which case, same here, I enjoy that speedy bass response. Although some dynamic drivers also get close to that kind of sound (The Advanced "superbass" driver for example (IMO)).


----------



## tgx78

If you can, EQ-ing down 3-4khz peak by around 5dBs on Tape is highly recommended. It sounds more natural without loosing much details.


----------



## blade74 (Jan 2, 2020)

kkazakov said:


> Most of the songs from the Reverence from Parkway Drive, Shadow Boxing being my favorite.


Ok I’ll test them later tonight and see how they sound on mine. The other possibility is occasional pairs being out of phase due to QC??


----------



## illumidata

baskingshark said:


> Nice review!
> 
> Thanks for the tips (no pun intended) about short bore tips. I've run thru about 10 different tips, and so far I realize the Diamond's midbass bleed/bloat generally resolves with using short/wide bore tips. The Tenmark Whirlwind works for sure. I'm currently sporting a short and wide bore tip (similar to Whirlwinds without spirals only), that I got from my Hisenior B5+ box, but the Tenmark Whirlwind comes in a very close second as my preferred tips. These wide bore/short tips are musically the best, but they do lower the isolation a bit, but in the big scheme of things I rather have good sound and sacrifice a bit of isolation. The stock black tips of the Diamond aren't too bad too, but they have a small residual midbass bleed to my ears compared to these widebore/short bore alternatives.
> 
> ...



(A slightly belated) Thank you . Its been great finding a set I can be unequivocally positive about, and I’m delighted to be able to add a little to the body of knowledge (or at least opinion)...I have to confess I got lucky with the tip choice, they were my second choice when default spiral dots flat out refused to stay in. 

My cable game is very weak, I’ve just been going for forum favourite 16 cores for the feel as much as anything. I need to summon the courage to spend the cash required to get hold of the more exotic varieties and treat the T800s to something special, on the basis I’m most likely to notice the difference on them...but I digress.

Any recommendations very gratefully received.

I’m going to be giving the Diamonds a lot more listening time (4 hours travel a day - I have no excuse not to), will report as necessary, not that I want them to change!!!


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Is there a large plastic tub I can get from Amazon or something to store all these IEMs? Something about the size of a suitcase, maybe compartmentalized?


----------



## DynamicEars

eclein said:


> I’ve found Azla earfits which are silicon I believe gives me the very best seal and bass, I use them on my top four iems..... I’m a drummer and gotta, gotta have the kick drum sound correct as recorded as best I think I can. AZLA SednaEarfitLight tips I found on Amazon but they cost a bit $15 for 4 tips or 2 pair. I’m not as into foam as I was in the beginning, I have a bunch but have found JVC, Spinfits and Azla do a fantastic job and I try them first now before I dip into my bowl of tips.



Nice collection dude but i suggest you to buy tool box or jewelry box with compartments, saving you much time to find the tip pair from ocean of eartips. I can go crazy that i have to play matching pair game everytime i want to eartip rolling


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 2, 2020)

I bring good tidings (or maybe bad news for our wallets).

Aliexpress is having a winter sale starting tomorrow: 04/01/2020: https://aliexpressblog.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2020/

Seems stuff may be discounted up to 60% - 70%.
I'm still crying from my credit card bills accrued from AE over 11/11, BF and Christmas. I think I need to disconnect my internet.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

D'Oh. I just bought a discounted IEM, but I guess it would be more discounted tomorrow.

Is there a direct AliExpress link for the coupons?


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> D'Oh. I just bought a discounted IEM, but I guess it would be more discounted tomorrow.
> 
> Is there a direct AliExpress link for the coupons?



I have been trying not to log in to Aliexpress app/site to look for coupons. Curiosity killed the cat and the wallet in my experience hahaha.

But I guess if u do find some coupons, let me know.


----------



## lgcubana

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Is there a large plastic tub I can get from Amazon or something to store all these IEMs? Something about the size of a suitcase, maybe compartmentalized?


Look for "Parts Container" on Amazon. If you have a local hardware store, you might come across a bargain. A local shop to me (Northern Tools) had this 2-pack for $10 USD


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

That's very helpful, thanks!


----------



## durwood

If you have a Home Depot nearby they sell something almost identical to that small parts organizer. I have several, not just for IEMs. I also have a Stanley version that is a bit larger that fits the basic IEM cases.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-15-...ts-Organizer-in-Black-2-Pack-320034/204515485


----------



## chinmie

i never liked using foam tips before, it never quite give a sealed feeling of silicone tips, and also it seems to change the sound not to my liking.

but after i purchased this sport TWS (GGMM T1) that can't seem to make a seal at all in my ears with all of my tips,  because of the earhook design makes it break seal everytime i move my jaw or raise my ears, i think i needed a longer eartips or use eartips that have the bulbous part on the end rather than the base. 
i don't have Radius Deep mount tips lying around, so i experimented and tried this, and it works like a charm

it's particularly sound good with the T1's warm and wolly bass signature, making the bass more focused and also add a spacial sound to the overall signature, giving it a more earbuds/headphone sound.. so it got me thinking of trying it on the Blon BL03.
surprise surprise, it yields the same satisfying result.

also, even if it looks uncomfortable, to my ears, it's in fact more comfortable than using the foam tips in traditional fashion.

bear in mind using it like this would make it more of a shallow insertion type. it can give a full bass sound, even if it doesn't seal completely. just by making contact to the outer rim of the ear canal would still give a full sounding bass response (hence, turning it more like an earbud)

using some small nozzle silicone tips in this fashion also work (like the Sony hybrids, MH755 tips, Final E tips that i've tried), but to my ears the foam tips sounded better used in this fashion


----------



## peter123 (Jan 3, 2020)

durwood said:


> If you have a Home Depot nearby they sell something almost identical to that small parts organizer. I have several, not just for IEMs. I also have a Stanley version that is a bit larger that fits the basic IEM cases.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-15-...ts-Organizer-in-Black-2-Pack-320034/204515485



+1 on this, works like a charm


----------



## blade74

kkazakov said:


> Most of the songs from the Reverence from Parkway Drive, Shadow Boxing being my favorite.


Ok so i listened on quite a few different iems to that song.
T800- clear winner. Ultra detailed with amazing clean separation between all instruments and sounds. Has a sense of nice even weight to the full spectrum. Drums have a lot of kick and strong punch to them. Very fast which works well with that’s song.
Shuoer Tape- a reasonable amount of bass but when the distorted guitar kicks in it seems to have more energy that slightly masks the kick drums. Still awesome sounding and highly detailed. Vocals lack the weight of the T800 and don’t have as much depth.
TRN - BA5 lacking Bass compared to the other two. Maybe my cable is out of phase or something. I’ll try a different cable tomorrow.
I also quickly tried Blon 03(although I struggled to get a good fit again. I need to find a better solution and get spacers for the tips.), EA3, T4, V90.
T800 won easily for my tastes.
All using foam tips.


----------



## Detectit

baskingshark said:


> I bring good tidings (or maybe bad news for our wallets).
> 
> Aliexpress is having a winter sale starting tomorrow: 04/01/2020: https://aliexpressblog.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2020/
> 
> ...



I have been buying a long time from Alie (not only headgear) But don't we all know by now those sale items is not so cheap as it used to pretend to be?


----------



## baskingshark

Detectit said:


> I have been buying a long time from Alie (not only headgear) But don't we all know by now those sale items is not so cheap as it used to pretend to be?



Agreed they usually sneakily jack up prices before a sale and then show a 50% discount during the sale so as to give a psychological impact.

But the secret in getting a good deal for CHIFI on AE is in coupons, not the select coupons but the ones u get from exchanging coins on the AE app at the start of every hour. Some stores also do give their own store based coupons and with stacking coupons, occasionally I can get $10  - 15 off a CHIFI. Some shops also clear their gear that is gonna be phased out of production, so occasionally good deals can be had if you keep a look out.


----------



## Detectit (Jan 4, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Agreed they usually sneakily jack up prices before a sale and then show a 50% discount during the sale so as to give a psychological impact.
> 
> But the secret in getting a good deal for CHIFI on AE is in coupons, not the select coupons but the ones u get from exchanging coins on the AE app at the start of every hour. Some stores also do give their own store based coupons and with stacking coupons, occasionally I can get $10  - 15 off a CHIFI. Some shops also clear their gear that is gonna be phased out of production, so occasionally good deals can be had if you keep a look out.


Hmzzz okay.... If you found a good deal?? Will you inform us?

Want to enlarge my IEM collection... With some nice gems...

Edit:  Nice sellers those guys from Audiosense, they gave me a coupon. So T180's added.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hisenior t2, since I can't really read graphs that well is this still a mid centric iem? It looks more balanced to me.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 4, 2020)

Detectit said:


> Want to enlarge my IEM collection... With some nice gems...
> 
> Edit:  Nice sellers those guys from Audiosense, they gave me a coupon. So T180's added.


Are you sure you really wanna buy the T180? It's quite bland and my least liked.

If you still wanna grab it, find some dampers as well and play around with them and let us know what you think. I will do the same in the future. 

 The T100 is much better. I even saw another HF user change his opinion like me.


----------



## baskingshark

Detectit said:


> Hmzzz okay.... If you found a good deal?? Will you inform us?
> 
> Want to enlarge my IEM collection... With some nice gems...
> 
> Edit:  Nice sellers those guys from Audiosense, they gave me a coupon. So T180's added.



Well the AE sale is starting in 1.5 days' time, and some good deals I've seen from scrolling are:
1) LZ A6 mini - after store coupons + following store - $69 USD. Seems to be getting rave reviews on headfi.
2) Toneking P10 - $139 after store coupons
3) Kbear TRI I3 - $146 after store coupons
4) Toneking TO600 - $60 after store coupons (earbud)
5) Toneking Nine tails - $79
6) Kbear Knight - $11 (earbud)
7) TRN V90 - $29 - 30
8) **** - $17- 18


This current sale looks like it ain't as good as their 11/11 prices for most of the budget CHIFI.
Though it's great that u snagged a T180 deal. If I'm not wrong the one they're selling is now a T180 Pro and not the regular T180.


----------



## Detectit (Jan 4, 2020)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Are you sure you really wanna buy the T180? It's quite bland and my least liked.






LaughMoreDaily said:


> If you still wanna grab it, find some dampers as well and play around with them and let us know what you think. I will do the same in the future.
> 
> The T100 is much better. I even saw another HF user change his opinion like me.



Yes i am sure... Most of my IEM's are V shaped. Want something more neutral and different. I have the Tin T2 and that's too clinical for me.

@baskingshark thanks for the list... Will scroll it through.

What's the difference between pro and standard T180.


----------



## DBaldock9

Detectit said:


> What's the difference between pro and standard T180.



AudioSense added the Knowles filter / damper (I belive the Grey or White) to the T180 - called it the T180 Pro, and stopped selling the T180.
You can remove the damper, and have a standard T180.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32580267018.html


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Delete


----------



## Detectit

DBaldock9 said:


> AudioSense added the Knowles filter / damper (I belive the Grey or White) to the T180 - called it the T180 Pro, and stopped selling the T180.
> You can remove the damper, and have a standard T180.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32580267018.html



Are you trying to say that the T180 "standard" was better sounding than the pro version?


----------



## DBaldock9

Detectit said:


> Are you trying to say that the T180 "standard" was better sounding than the pro version?



I haven't heard the T180 Pro, but I'm not bothered by the frequency peak in the T180, that the damper was installed to smooth.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well Just ordered The Hisenior T2 and got to say that their customer service is the best I have ever seen, even better than audiosense, they are quick, gives detailed explanations and very friendly plus they do not use a translate program so their english is better.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Well Just ordered The Hisenior T2 and got to say that their customer service is the best I have ever seen, even better than audiosense, they are quick, gives detailed explanations and very friendly plus they do not use a translate program so their english is better.



I agree about the customer service from Hisenior. Also the T2 is a great buy as I have one and prefer it over my B5+


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> I agree about the customer service from Hisenior. Also the T2 is a great buy as I have one and prefer it over my B5+


I hope it has more bass but still great vocals


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> I hope it has more bass but still great vocals



It does have more bass and the vocals are great.


----------



## Tonymac136

baskingshark said:


> Agreed they usually sneakily jack up prices before a sale and then show a 50% discount during the sale so as to give a psychological impact.
> 
> But the secret in getting a good deal for CHIFI on AE is in coupons, not the select coupons but the ones u get from exchanging coins on the AE app at the start of every hour. Some stores also do give their own store based coupons and with stacking coupons, occasionally I can get $10  - 15 off a CHIFI. Some shops also clear their gear that is gonna be phased out of production, so occasionally good deals can be had if you keep a look out.



All of this. Lucky bags can be good too, usually cheap but sometimes not too amazing in quality.
Have an idea of what you want and buy it when it's discounted to a level you want to pay. It's the impulse purchases that end up not being the greatest bargains. I'm out for this sale. Funds are tight and I'm looking at £100+ IEMs next.


----------



## Nhare90

Finally got my trn v90 as was recommended by quite a few members here and I’m hearing an imbalance almost as if one of the BA’s isn’t operational on the left piece. Specifically midrange. Right side seems good left just seems scooped out as if I unplugged one of the midrange

didn’t mean to repeat myself but wasn’t happy with how I tried to word it at first lol. Anyone had this issue? Simple fix I’m hoping as it took December 10th to the second for me to receive it and return shipping is more than the value of the item


----------



## McArooni

Is there any website specialized in rumors for upcoming ChiFi releases? I noticed that some brands are fairly slow at releasing new models/updates, but others release new products at a very fast pace. It would be very helpful to have an idea of what's behind the corner.


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 5, 2020)

McArooni said:


> Is there any website specialized in rumors for upcoming ChiFi releases? I noticed that some brands are fairly slow at releasing new models/updates, but others release new products at a very fast pace. It would be very helpful to have an idea of what's behind the corner.



Hang around here, this thread is quite good for info on new releases, but not good for the wallet for sure. For the year of 2019, CHIFI is literally releasing stuff every week, so the market moves rapidly. Sometimes if u just log off for a few days, there's a new hypetrain in here, and what you bought a few weeks ago may even be obsolete.

These other headfi threads are quite useful too:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...nd-impressions-sharing-reference-list.805930/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...ith-reference-list-no-big-brands-here.872245/

Those threads above are more for general discussion and there's overlaps to some extent. If you like a particular brand, there are dedicated brand threads on headfi from budget gear (eg KZ, TRN, CCA, TFZ, BLON) all the way to midfi stuff like (eg Audiosense, Fearless, Moondrop) and even TOTL stuff (eg QDC) etc that discuss about their individual brand products.

This facebook group isn't too bad too for discussion on budget gear: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2356925341002367


----------



## zachmal

Detectit said:


> Yes i am sure... Most of my IEM's are V shaped. Want something more neutral and different. I have the Tin T2 and that's too clinical for me.
> 
> @baskingshark thanks for the list... Will scroll it through.
> 
> What's the difference between pro and standard T180.



Knowles Filter and upgrade cable, the most up-to-date also should have foam tips added in addition to the silicon tips only (not 100% sure about the foam tips)


----------



## kkazakov

blade74 said:


> Ok so i listened on quite a few different iems to that song.
> T800- clear winner. Ultra detailed with amazing clean separation between all instruments and sounds. Has a sense of nice even weight to the full spectrum. Drums have a lot of kick and strong punch to them. Very fast which works well with that’s song.
> Shuoer Tape- a reasonable amount of bass but when the distorted guitar kicks in it seems to have more energy that slightly masks the kick drums. Still awesome sounding and highly detailed. Vocals lack the weight of the T800 and don’t have as much depth.
> TRN - BA5 lacking Bass compared to the other two. Maybe my cable is out of phase or something. I’ll try a different cable tomorrow.
> ...



Thanks a lot for taking your time. I found out that when I replaced the (chinese) foam tips I was using with Comply foam tips, the bass thickens noticeably on the Shuoer Tape. So that's an improvement, I guess. However, I still much prefer the P1's way of bass sounding ( if powered properly ).

How do you handle the treble on T800 ? That's probably the only thing that put me off getting them. I'm a bit sensitive to harsh treble and wasn't sure that I want to get them before trying them out...


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 6, 2020)

kkazakov said:


> How do you handle the treble on T800 ? That's probably the only thing that put me off getting them. I'm a bit sensitive to harsh treble and wasn't sure that I want to get them before trying them out...



How to handle the treble on the T800?
1) Knowles filters - see Audiosense thread
2) Change eartips - foams or spiral dots seem to be the general consensus in the Audiosense thread
3) Copper cables instead of stock SPC - this is controversial in audiophiledom about cables, but personally, I find the treble is tamed to my tastes with copper cables, and this is the only mod I use on the T800. I explored many permutations, and I don't use knowles filters or aftermarket tips currently.
4) EQ
5) Can consider other mods like teabag, animal foam mods in nozzle etc.


----------



## blade74

kkazakov said:


> Thanks a lot for taking your time. I found out that when I replaced the (chinese) foam tips I was using with Comply foam tips, the bass thickens noticeably on the Shuoer Tape. So that's an improvement, I guess. However, I still much prefer the P1's way of bass sounding ( if powered properly ).
> 
> How do you handle the treble on T800 ? That's probably the only thing that put me off getting them. I'm a bit sensitive to harsh treble and wasn't sure that I want to get them before trying them out...


I’m not a massive fan of too much treble or anything that’s sounds sibilant. But to my ears they are airy and it’s not too much. Maybe it’s what they are paired to. 
I also use the foam tips on them.
I’m waiting on the chord mojo replacement when it comes to test that out on them also.


----------



## SoundChoice

McArooni said:


> Is there any website specialized in rumors for upcoming ChiFi releases?



Head Fi dot org


----------



## Nimweth

I have the Tin Hifi T4 coming next....looking forward to that!


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> How to handle the treble on the T800?
> 1) Knowles filters - see Audiosense thread
> 2) Change eartips - foams or spiral dots seem to be the general consensus in the Audiosense thread
> 3) Copper cables instead of stock SPC - this is controversial in audiophiledom about cables, but personally, I find the treble is tamed to my tastes with copper cables, and this is the only mod I use on the T800. I explored many permutations, and I don't use knowles filters or aftermarket tips currently.
> ...


I agree with you about copper cables, they can help to obtain a warmer tonality and improved bass whereas I find silver plated cables can give a brighter result which can help with treble roll off or recessed mids. Uh-oh! Controversial!!!


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> I agree with you about copper cables, they can help to obtain a warmer tonality and improved bass whereas I find silver plated cables can give a brighter result which can help with treble roll off or recessed mids. Uh-oh! Controversial!!!



I agree.  I have a 16 core copper and a silver of the same.  They sound different.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> I agree.  I have a 16 core copper and a silver of the same.  They sound different.


Yes, I tried a copper cable and a silver plated cable on my TRN BA5, and the copper one helps with the BA bass, whereas the silver plated one sounds a bit too bright.


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I tried a copper cable and a silver plated cable on my TRN BA5, and the copper one helps with the BA bass, whereas the silver plated one sounds a bit too bright.



I have an ISN Audio C16, 16 core (the thickest cable ever) and an ISN Audio S16 (same thickness).  The C16 is fuller and warmer than the S16. Many are clearly aware that equivalent Silver vs Copper cables sound different. Some don't feel they notice the difference.  IMHO there is a difference.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Got some more stuff coming, can anyone guess what?

Hint: The moon is one drop away with my nameless spaceship.


----------



## mbwilson111

RikudouGoku said:


> Got some more stuff coming, can anyone guess what?
> 
> Hint: The moon is one drop away with my nameless spaceship.



Enjoy.


----------



## MonoJon (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello Folks,

I am posting here (1) as a convenient way to subscribe to updates on this thread and...

(2) to ask about this: Is there any significant difference in quality between Comply tips (or Dekoni Bulletz, or Tennmak "ultra" foam etc.) and the generic "T400" and "T200" etc. tips that are sold on AliExpress? You know the ones I am talking about - they usually come in red, blue, black, and gray. Also, are the ones that come in the KZ and TRN branded blister packs the same as the generic ones that are sold loose? I'm not buying any IEMs during this "winter sale", but I want to pick up a bunch of decent generic tips to build a "tip rolling kit". I want to know if I can just go for the cheapest T400/T200 tips in red and blue, or does it matter who I buy from or if I should buy in TRN/KZ branded packs. Also, are there any other Chi-Fi cheap, generic tips that I should consider adding to my kit (already got Tennmak Whirlwinds and KZ Starlines in my cart), either foam or silicone?

Thank you so much!

~ Jon


----------



## Tonymac136

Generic foams are mostly awful quality from what I have found. Dekoni Bulletz are much better but not very squishy if that's your jam.

Starlines, whirlwinds, spinfits are all available on AliExpress. You can also get copies of Sony Hybrids which are decent enough.

Outside of AliExpress, Spiral Dots (available from Penon for cheap), Symbios and Final Type E are all worth a look for a selection to choose from. Spirals are now more or less my default.


----------



## MonoJon

Wonderful and quick feedback, @Tonymac136! Thank you very much. All the tips you mentioned (and more) are on my list. I picked up a set of Final E tips just the other day, and I am already keyed into the good deal on Spiral Dots on Penon. I am ordering a couple sets of generic "Sony" Hybrids to compare with the authentic sets I have. I may pick up some Spinfits on AliE, but I think they may be roughly the same price on eBay (I will check). 

Besides Comply and Dekoni, are there any good quality, less expensive foam tips out there? Tennmak sells "ultra foam" tips that they advertise are much slower rebound and more durable then the generic red/blue imitation Complys. Any experience with these?

...I also have a bunch of Auvio (Radio Shack) tips now, which @Slater called "poor man's spiral dots"


----------



## SiggyFraud

MonoJon said:


> Wonderful and quick feedback, @Tonymac136! Thank you very much. All the tips you mentioned (and more) are on my list. I picked up a set of Final E tips just the other day, and I am already keyed into the good deal on Spiral Dots on Penon. I am ordering a couple sets of generic "Sony" Hybrids to compare with the authentic sets I have. I may pick up some Spinfits on AliE, but I think they may be roughly the same price on eBay (I will check).
> 
> Besides Comply and Dekoni, are there any good quality, less expensive foam tips out there? Tennmak sells "ultra foam" tips that they advertise are much slower rebound and more durable then the generic red/blue imitation Complys. Any experience with these?
> 
> ...I also have a bunch of Auvio (Radio Shack) tips now, which @Slater called "poor man's spiral dots"


Anjirui and Misodiko. Both great choices, and both available via AliExpress. Anjirui are IMHO the best "regular" type foams, while Misodiko are more like Sennheiser foams - less squishy, but denser, more solid.


----------



## Tonymac136

SiggyFraud said:


> Anjirui and Misodiko. Both great choices, and both available via AliExpress. Anjirui are IMHO the best "regular" type foams, while Misodiko are more like Sennheiser foams - less squishy, but denser, more solid.



Ooh thanks. I'm a bit off foams as they thicken the bass a bit much but I struggle to get a good seal with silicones so I might try the others.


----------



## assassin10000

Tonymac136 said:


> Generic foams are mostly awful quality from what I have found. Dekoni Bulletz are much better but not very squishy if that's your jam.
> 
> Starlines, whirlwinds, spinfits are all available on AliExpress. You can also get copies of Sony Hybrids which are decent enough.
> 
> Outside of AliExpress, Spiral Dots (available from Penon for cheap), Symbios and Final Type E are all worth a look for a selection to choose from. Spirals are now more or less my default.



I'm ok with the ultra cheap generic foams on AE. I prefer foam to silicone though. Shure black foam tips (olives) being my favorite.



MonoJon said:


> Wonderful and quick feedback, @Tonymac136! Thank you very much. All the tips you mentioned (and more) are on my list. I picked up a set of Final E tips just the other day, and I am already keyed into the good deal on Spiral Dots on Penon. I am ordering a couple sets of generic "Sony" Hybrids to compare with the authentic sets I have. I may pick up some Spinfits on AliE, but I think they may be roughly the same price on eBay (I will check).
> 
> Besides Comply and Dekoni, are there any good quality, less expensive foam tips out there? Tennmak sells "ultra foam" tips that they advertise are much slower rebound and more durable then the generic red/blue imitation Complys. Any experience with these?
> 
> ...I also have a bunch of Auvio (Radio Shack) tips now, which @Slater called "poor man's spiral dots"



Once they warm up the cheap anruji or whatever-name-scrabble they come up with are ok. Worth a shot for less than $1 for 3 pairs.


----------



## chickenmoon

Tonymac136 said:


> Ooh thanks. I'm a bit off foams as they thicken the bass a bit much but I struggle to get a good seal with silicones so I might try the others.



Flare audiophile  earfoams are on sale half price ATM which is three pairs for a tenner. They don't thicken the bass, or at least nowhere near as much as standard ones due to their wide bores and "acoustic lens" geometry.


----------



## Ziggomatic

chickenmoon said:


> Flare audiophile  earfoams are on sale half price ATM which is three pairs for a tenner. They don't thicken the bass, or at least nowhere near as much as standard ones due to their wide bores and "acoustic lens" geometry.



I second this recommendation. These are the best foams I've used. Very little effect on the sound aside from taking a bit of zing out of the sibilant zone, and durable. Keep in mind they're a bit over-sized. I consider myself to have normal sized ears, and the mediums are almost too big (I use small).


----------



## kukkurovaca

chickenmoon said:


> Flare audiophile  earfoams are on sale half price ATM which is three pairs for a tenner. They don't thicken the bass, or at least nowhere near as much as standard ones due to their wide bores and "acoustic lens" geometry.





Ziggomatic said:


> I second this recommendation. These are the best foams I've used. Very little effect on the sound aside from taking a bit of zing out of the sibilant zone, and durable. Keep in mind they're a bit over-sized. I consider myself to have normal sized ears, and the mediums are almost too big (I use small).



This is helpful, as I'm not normally a fan of foam tips but more or less need to use them to manage driver flex on my recently purchased EE Bravado.


----------



## SciOC

Does anyone know anything about the monoprice m350 planar? 

I hadn't ever paid much attention to them due to not liking their over the ear sets, but the in ear models they have look like bqeyz rebadges mostly, but the new-ish monoprice m350 planar looks kind of interesting.

Monoprice.com/product?p_id=39415


----------



## MonoJon

chickenmoon said:


> Flare audiophile  earfoams are on sale half price ATM which is three pairs for a tenner. They don't thicken the bass, or at least nowhere near as much as standard ones due to their wide bores and "acoustic lens" geometry.





Ziggomatic said:


> I second this recommendation. These are the best foams I've used. Very little effect on the sound aside from taking a bit of zing out of the sibilant zone, and durable. Keep in mind they're a bit over-sized. I consider myself to have normal sized ears, and the mediums are almost too big (I use small).



Great! I'm going to pick some of these up. I'm going to try their silicone tips too. It looks like their sizing is fairly standard 10.5 mm = small, 12.5 mm = medium, and 13 mm = large. I am usually around a medium to large size depending on the tip and IEM combo. The 12.5 mm is usually right around my sweet spot. I wonder if the Flares tips seem larger than others because of their more square profile (i.e. they don't narrow down at the very tip quite as much as most other brands)? I am wondering what size(s) I should order. I wish they had S/M/L packs available. I'm leaning toward ordering M and L packs becuase 10.5 mm seems just too small, even with the square profile - I mean, that's a whole 2 mm jump from S to M (usually, I think you see 11 mm, 12 mm, and 13 mm sizes).


----------



## chickenmoon

MonoJon said:


> Great! I'm going to pick some of these up. I'm going to try their silicone tips too. It looks like their sizing is fairly standard 10.5 mm = small, 12.5 mm = medium, and 13 mm = large. I am usually around a medium to large size depending on the tip and IEM combo. The 12.5 mm is usually right around my sweet spot. I wonder if the Flares tips seem larger than others because of their more square profile (i.e. they don't narrow down at the very tip quite as much as most other brands)? I am wondering what size(s) I should order. I wish they had S/M/L packs available. I'm leaning toward ordering M and L packs becuase 10.5 mm seems just too small, even with the square profile - I mean, that's a whole 2 mm jump from S to M (usually, I think you see 11 mm, 12 mm, and 13 mm sizes).



I only use M & L myself depending on earphones, S are too small for me. I don't like the silicone ones as fit ain't good for me with any size, they should have gone for a rounded or ovoid external shape for silicones IMO.


----------



## NeonHD (Jan 7, 2020)

*ALL HAIL THE NEW IEM KING! 
(Shuoer Tape First Impressions)*








*Preamble*
My first day with the Shuoer Tape turned out to be quite a pleasant surprise!! 

Being let down by most IEMs in the $100-200 price range, I wasn't expecting to be amazed by the Tape. But against all odds, the Tapes were the first pair of expensive IEMs that actually managed to impress me.

Generally speaking, after reading opinions and seeing the FR graphs of some IEM, my mind would instantly develop a mental representation of how those IEMs would sound. For example when I saw the reviews and the FR graph of the DMG, my mind was like "ohh this is how it must sound!", but in the end it turned out the *exact opposite* of what I was expecting. Same with the Kanas Pro, and same with the Nine Tail. But the Shuor Tape? Not at all! These IEMs were *EXACTLY *how I thought they would sound like, which should already say a lot.

*Technical capabilities*
I mainly use Gramatik - Orchestrated Incident as the test track for all expensive IEMs. Not only because it's an extravagant piece of music made for an extravagant piece of tech, but also because it tests how dynamic/vibrant an IEM sounds, and how big its soundstage is. This track is somehow incredibly difficult to elicit a dynamic and uncompressed sound, so it makes for a great test. The DMG failed horrible on this test, as it rendered the intro strings horribly; there was absolutely nothing dynamic about it, the instruments were poorly separated, and it sounded closed-in. The Shuoer rendered this track brilliantly and beautifully, *finally*! The strings were clearly separated from the piano, both sonically and spatially, just like how it should've been in the first place. So this was immediately a sign that the Shuoer Tape was not the usual IEM I was dealing with. The Shuoer Tapes are on a whole other level of (C)Hi-Fi. Its superior technical capabilities is what makes it stand out from the rest.

The Shuoer Tape—like a philosopher—is a very shrewd individual. Each and every sound is reproduced in such a sensible and discriminating manner, as if every frequency has been meticulously planned beforehand. Instrument separation and detail retrieval are all top of the line here. Nothing sounds blended together, each and every different sound is properly separated. And all the itty bitty details that are usually behind the stage are now clearly upfront and audible, however in a way that doesn't ruin the homogeneity of the track.

But behind the shrewd mind of every philosopher lies their personality. Some philosophers are very boring, but the Shuoer Tape is a quite whimsical one (I'd personally equate it to someone from the likes of Foucalt). I'm talking about sound signature here, if you still don't get it 


*Sound Signature*
The Tape's sheer technical capabilities are put to good use with its very practical mildly V-shaped signature. Just like the Revonext QT2, this is a utilitarian sound signature that every music enthusiast will love. The bass has good weight and definition, and punches not with authority, but rather with precision. It's not anemic/thin sounding (like the KPE or BLON), but it's not domineering either (like the TFZ No. 3). I would describe the bass as *full and thick sounding*, but in a controlled modest kind of way. The bass only dominates when needed or called for by the nature of the recording, otherwise it normally stays subordinate to the mids. There is no noticeable bass hump that dominates a specific portion of the lower spectrum, the entire lower spectrum is moderately boosted. This kind of bass is perfect for electronic dance genres such as Trance and Progressive. Sounds naturally emphasized and not at all "digital".

The mids are the meat and potatoes of the Tape. They are full, rich, lush, and appetizing to hear, but without sounding muddy. For the lack of a better term, they sound natural and symphonic. I've said that for the QT2 before, but the difference between this and that is the Tape's ability to reveal an abundance of more microdetails in the mids. Not only that, but all in all the mids still sound lean and feels quick and agile, which is supposedly due to its superior fast transients. The Kanas Pro may take the edge in having slightly less recessed mids, but the mids on the Tape just sound much more open, extended, and detailed. I think it's an understatement to say that the Tape has some of the best mids I've ever heard on the IEM. Correction: they *are *the best mids I've ever heard. There's really nothing you can fault about them.

Initially after seeing its FR graph, I was a bit worried about the huge high-mid (lower treble) spike, so in my mind I was prepared to compensate for that, but to my surprise it wasn't even that noticeable! Admittedly I had EQ on, but it just goes to show that the high-mids can be efficiently EQ'd unlike IEMs like the Kanas Pro. The high-mids (lower treble) on the Tape are emphasized just enough to give an acute sense of clarity for vocals, instruments and percussion. They feel well integrated with the mids and aren't warring with other frequencies.

The rest of the upper frequencies are what makes the Tape sound so brilliant and refined. Rather than rolling off the highs entirely like most other high-end IEMs, the Shuoer Tape has little peaks that extends way beyond 10Khz that gives the sound a much needed airiness and even more microdetails without introducing noticeable pierce. This transparent approach to the upper treble is what gives the Shuoer Tape the upper hand in both definition and resolution, as well as soundstage.


*Soundstage and Imaging*
Speaking of soundstage, I've saved the best topic for last. Soundstaging is truly the Tape's superpower. I am honestly speechless at how incredibly realistic it renders the spatial location of sounds. I mean, two years ago I was amazed by the soundstaging properties on budget IEMs, but this is on a whole other level! Extremely holographic three-dimensional soundstaging, with sounds being so vividly motile as if it's the real deal. The stage is remarkably open and spacious, with quite possibly the widest stage I've ever heard. Sounds literally pop out of your head, and while I've heard similar feats from other budget IEMs, the Tape's ultra-realistic pinpoint imaging does a far more better job at tricking your brain into falling for spatial cues. It is really a soundstage beast. Hearing a live recording will literally transport you to the real place, if you close your eyes.


*Comparisons*
Compared to other $100 IEMs like the BGVP DMG or $200 IEMs like the Moondrop Kanas Pro, the Shuoer Tape puts them all to shame due to its sheer technical performance and superior soundstaging. No further comparisons needed, the Tape is in a class of its own. It is like finding a brand new Ferrari in a car graveyard.

*Verdict*
For around CAD $160 that I paid for the Shuoer Tape, this is the only occasion where I believe that my money was well spent. I've never heard such a competent and shrewd IEM before like the Tape, with a "supernatural" soundstage that kicks a$$. So you better watch out, cause the Shuoer Tapes are a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## Solar1971

SciOC said:


> Does anyone know anything about the monoprice m350 planar?
> 
> I hadn't ever paid much attention to them due to not liking their over the ear sets, but the in ear models they have look like bqeyz rebadges mostly, but the new-ish monoprice m350 planar looks kind of interesting.
> 
> Monoprice.com/product?p_id=39415



I purchased the M300 and was a bit disappointed.
They are not horrible, but not very good either. For 69$ i felt slightly ripped off.
I know you're asking about the M350's but if the M300's are anything like the M350's i would stay away.
I even wrote a feedback to them and told them what i thought.
Good luck


----------



## SciOC

Solar1971 said:


> I purchased the M300 and was a bit disappointed.
> They are not horrible, but not very good either. For 69$ i felt slightly ripped off.
> I know you're asking about the M350's but if the M300's are anything like the M350's i would stay away.
> I even wrote a feedback to them and told them what i thought.
> Good luck


Yikes, it would take a pretty bad pair of earphones for me to feel ripped off for $70 planars.  The isine20 I used to own required massive EQ, but sounded good.   Hopefully the 350 are a big improvement....


----------



## Ziggomatic

MonoJon said:


> Great! I'm going to pick some of these up. I'm going to try their silicone tips too. It looks like their sizing is fairly standard 10.5 mm = small, 12.5 mm = medium, and 13 mm = large. I am usually around a medium to large size depending on the tip and IEM combo. The 12.5 mm is usually right around my sweet spot. I wonder if the Flares tips seem larger than others because of their more square profile (i.e. they don't narrow down at the very tip quite as much as most other brands)? I am wondering what size(s) I should order. I wish they had S/M/L packs available. I'm leaning toward ordering M and L packs becuase 10.5 mm seems just too small, even with the square profile - I mean, that's a whole 2 mm jump from S to M (usually, I think you see 11 mm, 12 mm, and 13 mm sizes).



Sounds like M is your best bet.


----------



## peter123 (Jan 8, 2020)

Ok, so here's my thoughts on the NiceHCK NX7 Pro after having then for about a month.


The NX7 Pro (~$89) is a updated version of the original NX7. The main differences are upgraded sound due to the ability to tune the sound with three different filters, upgraded stock cable and the possibility to change between different back plates (silver, blue and red).

*Fit and ergonomics*
I do really love the form factor of the NX7 Pro (that's identical to the NX7 and DB3) as they're both small and very comfortable and easy to fit in your ears. The small houses makes the sit very flush even in my smallish ears and I can even lay down on the side with them without any discomfort.

*Sound*
First of all a couple of words about the filters. The red filter has a very similar, maybe even identical, tuning like the original NX7 to my ears. The blue filters seems even more energetic and brighter to me while the silver filters are where the sound most appealing to me appears with a fuller and richer sound across the whole frequency range. All the following impressions are made with the silver filters installed.

Compared to the original NX7 the Pro has a warmer sound while still maintaining the great detail retrieval of the original version. Actually the NX7 felt even more detailed upon quick comparison due to their brighter tuning, after more thorough comparison it becomes clear that this is a false impression as the Pro is indeed as detailed, just with a warmer sound.

The bass was my favorite feature on the original NX7 and it's still as excellent on the Pro with a added weight and better subbass presence. The bass is very fast and precise and although the extension isn't the best it's definitely nothing that bothers me when listening to them.

The midrange of the Pro, while still being recessed, is also richer and warmer with a smoother feeling (especially in the upper midrange). The upper midrange and lower treble on the Pro version are where the greates improvements are imo. While the original version is a bit to bright and possible fatiguing to me this is greatly reduced on the Pro making them a more relaxed listening experience where it's also possible to listen to higher volume without fatigue.

The treble extension and details is equally great to the original just with more body here as well. This is s a very welcome change for me.

Both soundstage depth and especially width is also very good and feels very well in place with the overall presentation.

For me the new version is clearly more enjoyable compared to the original due to the overall warmer tuning that gives them more body and a less fatiguing sound. It's hard to say if everyone will find it worth upgrading from the vanilla NX7 but for people getting them for the first time it's definitely a much better deal for the Pro version. Not only does it add the possibility to tune the sound with, if you're having the same preference as me, one tuning that's noticeable more enjoyable than on the original but you can also change the looks by changing the face plates. Personally I'm a sucker for the red/blue mix so that's what I've chosen.


*Comparison *
LZ A6mini: Compared to the Mini the NX7 Pro is definitely closer in performance than the original. Subbass on the Mini does still have slightly better extension and midrange is more present (depending on the filters used on the Mini) but the bass quality is equally great on both with maybe even slightly faster bass in the Pro. The NX7 Pro does also have an equally great midrange presentation, just a bit more recessed in the mix. The treble and upper midrange on the Mini can be smoother with the right filters. I don't have any issues with it on the NX7 Pro either but if you're treble sensitive it may be worth noticing. I find the isolation to be pretty similar on both bit the NX7 Pro is more comfortable thanks to their smaller housing.

I'll add more comparison in my full review 

To sum things up I find the NiceHCK NX7 Pro to be a clear improvement over its predecessor and a very strong offering at its price point. The $100 segment is crowded with a lot of great options today but the NX7 Pro does definitely hold their own spot there. Not only because it has great sound but also due to the great accessories (the tuning filters included).


----------



## McArooni

peter123 said:


> The $100 segment is crowded with a lot of great options today



That's so true. I'm curious to try something a bit more expensive than what I currently own (the most expensive sets of iems I've bought so far are the Trn V90 and Kz Szx, well below 60%), but as the cost increases the chances to try several models reduce. The Nx7 Pro, Shozy Form, Spring 1, just to name the first that come to my mind, all seem to be very good value.


----------



## DynamicEars

McArooni said:


> That's so true. I'm curious to try something a bit more expensive than what I currently own (the most expensive sets of iems I've bought so far are the Trn V90 and Kz Szx, well below 60%), but as the cost increases the chances to try several models reduce. The Nx7 Pro, Shozy Form, Spring 1, just to name the first that come to my mind, all seem to be very good value.



Definitely you will experience new things with them. They worth their own price. V90 and zsx are on level below them


----------



## WendyLi

*Tri i3 will be available at this Friday.please order it in adavance if you are interested.

Limited number~~(TRI i3'Mirror faceplate is a complex manufacturing process,so it will take time.hope your understanding.)*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000357362499.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.19.5bb04e6de5UCRC


----------



## Nimweth

Ooooh! Look what just arrived! Impressions soon!


----------



## Nabillion_786

dharmasteve said:


> I have an ISN Audio C16, 16 core (the thickest cable ever) and an ISN Audio S16 (same thickness).  The C16 is fuller and warmer than the S16. Many are clearly aware that equivalent Silver vs Copper cables sound different. Some don't feel they notice the difference.  IMHO there is a difference.


In what areas do the s16 improve sound quality for you over stock cables?


----------



## baskingshark

Hi this is my amateur review of the KBEAR Diamond: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-diamond-i1.24067/reviews#review-23114

*TLDR:*
The Diamond has a U shaped sound signature, and comes with a very non offensive and non fatiguing tuning. It combines the best aspects of musicality (timbre/tonality) of the BLON BL-03 with technicalities of single DD sets like the TFZ No. 3/Semkarch SKC CNT1. The tonality is great with no harsh spikes/troughs, and it has great speed for a single DD set in view of the DLC drivers.

The Diamond amalgates smoothness with technicalities, and really sounds like "Liquid Gold". It is well suited for most genres.


----------



## Supremevegbeef (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi everyone, I own KZ ZSR since 2018. I like it because it has a natural seeming sound signature. I don’t like V signature very much. I prefer flatter response but not totally flat.

I’m considering buying KZ AS10, but I want to check in first and see if there is any better Chinese IEM under $60 which I should consider besides AS10.

It’s very important to me that earbuds do not have V signature. I read a lot of comparison AS10 vs ZSX that AS10 is more flat signature. 

Thank you!


----------



## Slater

Supremevegbeef said:


> Hi everyone, I own KZ ZSR since 2018. I like it because it has a natural seeming sound signature. I don’t like V signature very much. I prefer flatter response but not totally flat.
> 
> I’m considering buying KZ AS10, but I want to check in first and see if there is any better Chinese IEM under $60 which I should consider besides AS10.
> 
> ...



Perhaps consider the CCA C16 also. It is a fairly flat signature. The shell is quite large though, so it’s fit isn’t for everyone.


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 8, 2020)

Nabillion_786 said:


> In what areas do the s16 improve sound quality for you over stock cables?



Phew
Had to choose a stock cable,  so compared stock BLON 03 with ISN Audio C16. Used FiiO M6 3.5 mm single ended at volume 74 out of 120. I took the track Black Magic Woman,  single version,  by Santana.  It has a great repetitive bass line through it and listened 6 times on each to get familiarity. Sounded same volume but as I got familiar the bass on the ISN C16 seemed fuller with the bass overtone that follows the note much clearer and toneful than the Blon stock by about 10% (don't know what to call the end bloom of the bass note). Don't think it was placebo but could be. PS...  I used JVC Spiral Dots large on Blon 03 with spacer.
Steve


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Jan 8, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Phew
> Had to choose a stock cable,  so compared stock BLON 03 with ISN Audio C16. Used FiiO M6 3.5 mm single ended at volume 74 out of 120. I took the track Black Magic Woman,  single version,  by Santana.  It has a great repetitive bass line through it and listened 6 times on each to get familiarity. Sounded same volume but as I got familiar the bass on the ISN C16 seemed fuller with the bass overtone that follows the note much clearer and toneful than the Blon stock by about 10% (don't know what to call the end bloom of the bass note). Don't think it was placebo but could be. PS...  I used JVC Spiral Dots large on Blon 03 with spacer.
> Steve


Thanks! But I was more interested in the s16 as I was considering that as my next purchase for the drop fdx1. I wanted to know if they add more soundstage.


----------



## Supremevegbeef

Slater said:


> Perhaps consider the CCA C16 also. It is a fairly flat signature. The shell is quite large though, so it’s fit isn’t for everyone.


Thanks for your advice. I will check it out. If the nozzle isn’t terribly big, I will be able to handle it. ZSR is fairly large but I can wear it Ok

by the way, I don’t need super flat analytical response, I just don’t like when v signature increases treble and recesses midrange.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just got my jade audio EA3 and they sound more similar to the peacockaudio P1 than the tfz no.3.
It is a V-shaped sound but the mids aren't as recessed as the no.3 but the lows and highs aren't as boosted so depending on preference you might like one or the other.

The bass is tighter and a bit faster but have less quantity than the no.3 

Mids are very balanced between female and male vocals. 

Highs is not sibilant and have the typical V-shaped sound to it, but there is something odd about it that makes it sound unnatural. Will burn to see if it helps.


----------



## Nimweth

Tin T4 sounds astounding OOTB. Only a couple of hours on it so far, but this sounded so beautiful, such delicacy and atmosphere:


----------



## dharmasteve

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks! But I was more interested in the s16 as I was considering that as my next purchase for the drop fdx1. I wanted to know if they add more soundstage.



I have the S16. It's a balanced cable so a direct comparison isn't possible,  but it seems the S16 does highlight the highs.  The C16 is rich and emphasises bass,  the S16 highlights the highs and gives a sense of spaciousness in comparison.  The S16 is exceptional,  but it is a very heavy thick cable,  which I like,  but some may not like the weight and thickness. The soundstage may depend a lot on the IEM,  but the Blon 03 only has a moderate soundstage at the best of times. With an IEM that does accentuate soundstage the S16 would be a good choice.


----------



## loomisjohnson (Jan 8, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Hi this is my amateur review of the KBEAR Diamond: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-diamond-i1.24067/reviews#review-23114
> 
> *TLDR:*
> The Diamond has a U shaped sound signature, and comes with a very non offensive and non fatiguing tuning. It combines the best aspects of musicality (timbre/tonality) of the BLON BL-03 with technicalities of single DD sets like the TFZ No. 3/Semkarch SKC CNT1. The tonality is great with no harsh spikes/troughs, and it has great speed for a single DD set in view of the DLC drivers.
> ...


----------



## MonoJon

chickenmoon said:


> I only use M & L myself depending on earphones, S are too small for me. I don't like the silicone ones as fit ain't good for me with any size, they should have gone for a rounded or ovoid external shape for silicones IMO.





Ziggomatic said:


> Sounds like M is your best bet.



Thank you for your expertise on the Flare Audiophile tips! I have ordered them in sizes M and L.

I am also considering SpinFit tips for my tip rolling kit. I don't have any yet, but I am planning to order the cp100, cp145, and cp155 in M and L sizes. What are opinions on the double flange tips? I am interested in the cp240 and cp230, but they are all $10 per pair! A lot to spend on single pairs of tips. I have BLON BL-03 and Pioneer SE-CH5BL I am interested in trying them on.


----------



## chickenmoon

MonoJon said:


> Thank you for your expertise on the Flare Audiophile tips! I have ordered them in sizes M and L.
> 
> I am also considering SpinFit tips for my tip rolling kit. I don't have any yet, but I am planning to order the cp100, cp145, and cp155 in M and L sizes. What are opinions on the double flange tips? I am interested in the cp240 and cp230, but they are all $10 per pair! A lot to spend on single pairs of tips. I have BLON BL-03 and Pioneer SE-CH5BL I am interested in trying them on.




I am no Spinfit expert, I don't have any double flange ones and those I have came bundled with some earphones I bought, I am not even sure what models they are but they are good for toning down treble and emphasizing the low end as you certainly know.


----------



## kukkurovaca

MonoJon said:


> What are opinions on the double flange tips? I am interested in the cp240 and cp230, but they are all $10 per pair! A lot to spend on single pairs of tips.



The Spinfit double flange tips are interesting. The front flange is very small relative to the rear flange, which probably makes them better for deep insertion? But I have yet to find an IEM that really fits well with them, for my ears. I used them on my iSine 20 for a while, ultimately I had better results with the CPCP155.


----------



## mochill

E70 is the truth to the music , an instrument for the music , making you feel from the heart , soul , mind . Listening to Sabrina Claudio truth is album in hires is so emotional right now:,-)


----------



## jant71

mochill said:


> E70 is the truth to the music , an instrument for the music , making you feel from the heart , soul , mind . Listening to Sabrina Claudio truth is album in hires is so emotional right now:,-)



Dude, you can't do that. There is more than one E70 so you are already confusing people.


----------



## mochill

Earbridge E70 I say


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Dude, you can't do that. There is more than one E70 so you are already confusing people.



Just as confusing as the ****:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/magaosi-k5.863752/page-13#post-15085376


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> Just as confusing as the ****:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/magaosi-k5.863752/page-13#post-15085376


Yikes.  I recall thinking for a while that **** is what people were calling the Dunu Titan 6.i didn't even remember the magaosi.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

mochill said:


> Earbridge E70 I say



Were you given them for free? Just wondering as they are not for sale AFAIK. Interesting item for sure. Would like to hear more about these.


----------



## mochill

What do you want to know , pm me for deets


----------



## SciOC

mochill said:


> What do you want to know , pm me for deets


Isn't this basically the same design as the shuoer tape and very similar to their new model the shuoer singer?  It basically looks like an electret with a DD.....


----------



## mochill

SciOC said:


> Isn't this basically the same design as the shuoer tape and very similar to their new model the shuoer singer?  It basically looks like an electret with a DD.....


Definitely not same , the only other company using this is the spear labs trition 1


----------



## musicinmymind

Ziggomatic said:


> I second this recommendation. These are the best foams I've used. Very little effect on the sound aside from taking a bit of zing out of the sibilant zone, and durable. Keep in mind they're a bit over-sized. I consider myself to have normal sized ears, and the mediums are almost too big (I use small).



 

They don't have opening on top


----------



## genck

musicinmymind said:


> They don't have opening on top


those are for their ear plugs that they make


----------



## MonoJon

musicinmymind said:


> They don't have opening on top



I was totally confused when I first searched for these too! The names are very similar, and it seems that Flare's main business is earplugs. You have pictured the earplug replacement tips, which is all I could find when I first saw their IEM tips mentioned in another thread and went searching for them. 

What is being recommended here are "Flares Earfoams Audiophile Tips" they also make another style of foam IEM tips and a style similar to the Audiophile foams in silicone.


----------



## Ziggomatic

musicinmymind said:


> They don't have opening on top



These are okay, but they tend to attenuate the lows, highs, and mids. A bit muffled YMMV


----------



## genck

Ziggomatic said:


> These are okay, but they tend to attenuate the lows, highs, and mids. A bit muffled YMMV


hurrrrrrrr


----------



## Ziggomatic

genck said:


> hurrrrrrrr


----------



## musicinmymind

Thanks a lot, they offered free shipping and I made an order for small and medium. 
Will post my finding when I get them.


----------



## Supremevegbeef (Jan 9, 2020)

Sorry if this is supposed to be in recommendation. 
Any vented / ported IEM under $50 exist?
So hard trying to find out from AliExpress app or review sites


----------



## RikudouGoku

I noticed that the Jade Audio EA3 picked up a lot of noise from the wind and I have some thoughts about the reason why.

1. Because it protrudes from your ears a bit it is easier for the wind to "touch" it.

2. because it has a hole that allows airflow to flow in, angled at a perfect spot for wind to get in.


----------



## yorosello

Haven't try them on outdoor yet so I couldn't help much.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> I noticed that the Jade Audio EA3 picked up a lot of noise from the wind and I have some thoughts about the reason why.
> 
> 1. Because it protrudes from your ears a bit it is easier for the wind to "touch" it.
> 
> 2. because it has a hole that allows airflow to flow in, angled at a perfect spot for wind to get in.



Please carry on giving your input, I find it very useful and helpful. Thank you for trying to benefit people.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> Please carry on giving your input, I find it very useful and helpful. Thank you for trying to benefit people.


Thank you, will do. 

There was also the uncertainty of the vent hole just being a fake hole for cosmetic purposes, so I wanted to know more about it before I add that to my review. Don't want to spread misinformation.


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> Thank you, will do.
> 
> There was also the uncertainty of the vent hole just being a fake hole for cosmetic purposes, so I wanted to know more about it before I add that to my review. Don't want to spread misinformation.



Yes, as @dharmasteve said, keep posting those info. It is a valuable information for potential buyers


----------



## Nimweth

I have been listening to the new Tin T4 and it sounds excellent. However I have had a problem. I wanted to try my balanced cable but it has proved impossible to remove the stock cable once fitted. I didn't want to damage the IEMs but I exerted considerable force to no effect. Has anyone else had this problem? TIA.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> I have been listening to the new Tin T4 and it sounds excellent. However I have had a problem. I wanted to try my balanced cable but it has proved impossible to remove the stock cable once fitted. I didn't want to damage the IEMs but I exerted considerable force to no effect. Has anyone else had this problem? TIA.



We have these for the difficult connectors.  Never pull on the cable.  With some easy ones your fingernails between the cable connector and the shell body will be enough.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/11P...xtractor-Kit-Car-Repair-Hand/32837725027.html


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> We have these for the difficult connectors.  Never pull on the cable.  With some easy ones your fingernails between the cable connector and the shell body will be enough.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/11P...xtractor-Kit-Car-Repair-Hand/32837725027.html


Thank you.


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> I have been listening to the new Tin T4 and it sounds excellent. However I have had a problem. I wanted to try my balanced cable but it has proved impossible to remove the stock cable once fitted. I didn't want to damage the IEMs but I exerted considerable force to no effect. Has anyone else had this problem? TIA.



I have that problem with the Tin Audio T2 Pro. Impossible to get the cable off. That's the worst aspect of MMCX cables, sometimes they won't budge.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> We have these for the difficult connectors.  Never pull on the cable.  With some easy ones your fingernails between the cable connector and the shell body will be enough.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/11P...xtractor-Kit-Car-Repair-Hand/32837725027.html


I dug out a special small screwdriver I have which I used to adjust pickup cartridges. It has a flat blade which I inserted between the connector and the socket. Voila! Without your suggestion I wouldn't have thought of it! Thanks. I have now fitted the balanced cable.


----------



## SciOC

Nimweth said:


> I dug out a special small screwdriver I have which I used to adjust pickup cartridges. It has a flat blade which I inserted between the connector and the socket. Voila! Without your suggestion I wouldn't have thought of it! Thanks. I have now fitted the balanced cable.


I know it's weird, but I keep my dominant hands thumb and middle finger nails longer so I can more easily remove mmcx cables.

I really need the tool that was linked...  That'd make me feel a lot better about doing it, but I'm a cheap person on that kind of thing for some reason.

 I'd be careful with a screwdriver as the unequal force distribution on one side of the connector alone worries me.  Just be careful with it, but you really want to find an option where you're putting minimal pressure on the housing or connector as possible, and the screwdriver is probably pretty hard on that.  I would use that as sparingly as possible.


----------



## Nimweth

SciOC said:


> I know it's weird, but I keep my dominant hands thumb and middle finger nails longer so I can more easily remove mmcx cables.
> 
> I really need the tool that was linked...  That'd make me feel a lot better about doing it, but I'm a cheap person on that kind of thing for some reason.
> 
> I'd be careful with a screwdriver as the unequal force distribution on one side of the connector alone worries me.  Just be careful with it, but you really want to find an option where you're putting minimal pressure on the housing or connector as possible, and the screwdriver is probably pretty hard on that.  I would use that as sparingly as possible.


That's good advice, though I have to say I used very little pressure with the screwdriver and it came apart easily. Now I have the balanced cable on I will leave it like that.


----------



## lgcubana

mbwilson111 said:


> We have these for the difficult connectors.  *Never pull on the cable.*  With some easy ones your fingernails between the cable connector and the shell body will be enough.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/11P...xtractor-Kit-Car-Repair-Hand/32837725027.html


*MMCX connector*:

Don't be this guy


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jan 10, 2020)

I also leave the cable on permanently once I have fitted the one I like best.  I do the same with 2 pin cables but those are less scary.  I really don't mind fixed cables if the quality is decent.  Avoids the hassle.


----------



## chinmie

SciOC said:


> I know it's weird, but I keep my dominant hands thumb and middle finger nails longer so I can more easily remove mmcx cables.
> 
> I really need the tool that was linked... That'd make me feel a lot better about doing it, but I'm a cheap person on that kind of thing for some reason.



It appears I'm not the only one who does this


----------



## Robius

Looks like no one mentioned these yet (Ostry KC10): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000332755674.html 

Price is quite steep tho and I couldn't find any reviews.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Robius said:


> Looks like no one mentioned these yet (Ostry KC10): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000332755674.html
> 
> Price is quite steep tho and I couldn't find any reviews.


the kc06 were all the rave back in the day and still sound pretty good, tho i heard bad things about the kc09. $469 for a kc10 sounds like a stretch, but maybe they're great....


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I have really been wanting a kc06 for awhile now.  Weird that flat neutral was the thing a few years ago,  and then now everyone is boosting that 2-5k area. 

I remember looking at the graph for kc06 and thinking,  wow. That's almost exactly the same as ex800st but at only $50.


----------



## loomisjohnson

BadReligionPunk said:


> I have really been wanting a kc06 for awhile now.  Weird that flat neutral was the thing a few years ago,  and then now everyone is boosting that 2-5k area.
> 
> I remember looking at the graph for kc06 and thinking,  wow. That's almost exactly the same as ex800st but at only $50.


actually i have the kc06a, which is more v-shaped with enhanced bass. lowend is a little loose, but very big-sounding and clear otherwise


----------



## BadReligionPunk

loomisjohnson said:


> actually i have the kc06a, which is more v-shaped with enhanced bass. lowend is a little loose, but very big-sounding and clear otherwise


I have been wondering how the bass on the OG kc06 is.  Have the havi b3 pro1 and find the roll off in the sub bass disconcerting. If the kc06 had more extension and the samey kind of signature I think I would like that for some stuff sometimes.


----------



## HungryPanda

Like BA5, like BQ3, like EA3. Just get BGVP Artmagic DH3. Or if you are total basshead IMR PB1


----------



## dharmasteve

HungryPanda said:


> Like BA5, like BQ3, like EA3. Just get BGVP Artmagic DH3. Or if you are total basshead IMR PB1



What is the general sound character of the Artmagic DH3? Is it that good?


----------



## HungryPanda

So balanced that you forget the others and just get lost in your music. But dont1 let me sway you in any way


----------



## dharmasteve

Sound good.  Time to save up.


----------



## RikudouGoku

here is my review on the Jade Audio EA3: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/jade-audio-ea3.24116/reviews


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.linsoul.com/products/1d...with-detachable-cable-for-audiophile-musician

new Shozy Form 1.4


----------



## audio123

Mofasest Trio Review
I posted a while back on my first impression of the Mofasest Trio. After reviewing the Trio, I am really impressed and it is definitely an IEM gem with good implementation of DD, BA & EST. Brilliant sound. Having heard more expensive IEMs that use similar drivers combination, the Mofasest Trio hit it out of the ballpark with a satisfying listen and without a flagship pricing. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## zenki

Here's my take on EA3: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/jade-audio-ea3.24116/reviews


----------



## RikudouGoku

Wow 3 days, it took 3 days to get my Hisenior T2 with DHL Express. Meanwhile it takes my local post carrier a minimum of like 30 days to get my stuff.....


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Wow 3 days, it took 3 days to get my Hisenior T2 with DHL Express. Meanwhile it takes my local post carrier a minimum of like 30 days to get my stuff.....



Holy crap that was fast. What do you think of them as I like mine?


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> Wow 3 days, it took 3 days to get my Hisenior T2 with DHL Express. Meanwhile it takes my local post carrier a minimum of like 30 days to get my stuff.....


Ikr.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> Holy crap that was fast. What do you think of them as I like mine?


Super early impressions, but these are REALLY good on genres its meant for but REALLY bad on those that it isnt meant for. It makes male vocals sound like Gods and female vocals like godesses, and the bass is quite good actually. I was expecting the bass quantity to be like my Tin T3/P1 which is very bass light, but it has enough for the kind of songs its suited for. Not enough sub-bass specifically for EDMs and the like. Highs also quite good and none fatiguing. Mids are the focus and it has really good quality and very balanced between male and female vocals, Gonna declare it right now but this is the BEST mids in all of my iems.

Suited for slow music and vocal focused. ( THEY SOUND REALLY GOOOOOOOD). BUT!!!!! genres/songs with alot of things going around like Rock,pop, (some hip-hop) and metal sounds CRAP, seriously If you only listen to those then turn away because it sounded like a giant mix of mudd. (  This is quite serious since I can handle Blon 03s bad separation, but the T2 doesnt even compare in how bad it is in that).

Gonna be an iem I will use definitely, but for specific genres/songs only.

(Litterally just like 10 minutes of listening, my full review will probably be done next week)


----------



## RikudouGoku

Also the stock cable doesnt work lol, cant insert the right side into the iem. Using my own cables right now.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just have to share this: 

Sounds AMAZING on the Hisenior T2


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Super early impressions, but these are REALLY good on genres its meant for but REALLY bad on those that it isnt meant for. It makes male vocals sound like Gods and female vocals like godesses, and the bass is quite good actually. I was expecting the bass quantity to be like my Tin T3/P1 which is very bass light, but it has enough for the kind of songs its suited for. Not enough sub-bass specifically for EDMs and the like. Highs also quite good and none fatiguing. Mids are the focus and it has really good quality and very balanced between male and female vocals, Gonna declare it right now but this is the BEST mids in all of my iems.
> 
> Suited for slow music and vocal focused. ( THEY SOUND REALLY GOOOOOOOD). BUT!!!!! genres/songs with alot of things going around like Rock,pop, (some hip-hop) and metal sounds CRAP, seriously If you only listen to those then turn away because it sounded like a giant mix of mudd. (  This is quite serious since I can handle Blon 03s bad separation, but the T2 doesnt even compare in how bad it is in that).
> 
> ...



Yeah for these midcentric sets, they ain't gonna be versatile or all rounder IEMs. I don't have the Hisenior T2, but my Hisenior B5+ is similarly midcentric and these midcentric specialists are best suited for vocals, unless u wanna play with EQ. Purists might say no to EQ and that the mids are overly coloured, but it's kinda hard to go back to the common V shaped CHIFI once u heard a lush midcentric tuning for vocal genres. Agree other genres will benefit from a differently tuned IEM, but I still keep my Hisenior B5+ around specifically for vocal music. IMHO I think every aspiring audiophile should have at least one midcentric tuned set in their collection for their journey to reach audio nirvana.


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> Yeah for these midcentric sets, they ain't gonna be versatile or all rounder IEMs. I don't have the Hisenior T2, but my Hisenior B5+ is similarly midcentric and these midcentric specialists are best suited for vocals, unless u wanna play with EQ. Purists might say no to EQ and that the mids are overly coloured, but it's kinda hard to go back to the common V shaped CHIFI once u heard a lush midcentric tuning for vocal genres. Agree other genres will benefit from a differently tuned IEM, but I still keep my Hisenior B5+ around specifically for vocal music. IMHO I think every aspiring audiophile should have at least one midcentric tuned set in their collection for their journey to reach audio nirvana.


Yup, that's what I was getting from my Avara Av1s. They are very mid centric so if you play other song that are not meant to them, they will not sound as good as all rounder IEM


----------



## wackoip (Jan 14, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.linsoul.com/products/1d...with-detachable-cable-for-audiophile-musician
> 
> new Shozy Form 1.4


Shozy form 1.4 unbox
Bought it from a small shop here in Hong Kong. Haven’t got time to listen to them yet. cost HK$999 approx US$128. Will run in first


----------



## DynamicEars

wackoip said:


> Shozy form 1.4 unbox
> Bought it from a small shop here in Hong Kong. Haven’t got time to listen to them yet. cost HK$999 approx US$128. Will run in first



Beautiful shell, is it 4 drivers IEM?


----------



## wackoip

DynamicEars said:


> Beautiful shell, is it 4 drivers IEM?


The Chinese Tabao site says one DD four BA


----------



## yorosello

wackoip said:


> Shozy form 1.4 unbox
> Bought it from a small shop here in Hong Kong. Haven’t got time to listen to them yet. cost HK$999 approx US$128. Will run in first


The stock cable really nice, hope other companies follow them


----------



## SciOC

wackoip said:


> The Chinese Tabao site says one DD four BA


Is it still a beryllium DD?  I can't seem to find that anywhere, if not, that's disappointing....


----------



## audio123

Just updated my iBasso AM05 Review with comparisons, https://audio123reviews.com/2019/12/09/ibasso-am05. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## crabdog

For anyone interested, I posted my Moondrop Starfield review last night. This is seriously good (IMO) and my current fav $100-ish iem.


----------



## wackoip

SciOC said:


> Is it still a beryllium DD?  I can't seem to find that anywhere, if not, that's disappointing....


No it doesn't say at all it's a Beryllium.  The reviews in Chinese are generally positive, saying it's a big improvement on 1.1.  But so far they are all general reviews and not specific on how they are improved.  Mine is still running in........  Plus I have not tried 1.1 so I can't really comment


----------



## tgx78

Just received the KB EAR diamond and first impression is very promising. It sounds really clean and crisp with good impactful and textured bass. Timbre is pretty spot on as well. Only the soundstage is bit smaller than my current rotation of IEMs. (ISN H40, TRI i3 and Tape)


----------



## crabdog

tgx78 said:


> Just received the KB EAR diamond and first impression is very promising. It sounds really clean and crisp with good impactful and textured bass. Timbre is pretty spot on as well. Only the soundstage is bit smaller than my current rotation of IEMs. (ISN H40, TRI i3 and Tape)


That's how I hear it too. A really good value iem. I haven't noticed any change with extended use either, despite what some people have claimed.


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 15, 2020)

@crabdog yeah I don’t believe in burn-in much. I play violin and KBEAR diamond conveys its tone near perfectly. Sound of piano delivered less convincingly, but still better than most other hybrids/tribrids.


----------



## nxnje

tgx78 said:


> @crabdog yeah I don’t believe in burn-in much. I play violin and KBEAR diamond conveys its tone near perfectly. Piano sound delivered less convincingly, but still better than most other hybrids/tribrids.


I believe in burn in on single DD IEMs. That rly makes a bit of difference.
When you get a hybrids or full BA setups then burn in makes much less of a difference (in full BA setup it'a completely useless imho).


----------



## DynamicEars

crabdog said:


> For anyone interested, I posted my Moondrop Starfield review last night. This is seriously good (IMO) and my current fav $100-ish iem.



Nice review as always sir! And as usual you provided with great photos.
So this starfield is better than T4 overall?
If yes then the contest is for starfield vs diamond.

Ill be watching first though, not going to spend for them first, i have to save up for H40 to match the coming i3!

Meanwhile A6 mini is in town, should be arrived in 2 or 3 days


----------



## crabdog

DynamicEars said:


> Nice review as always sir! And as usual you provided with great photos.
> So this starfield is better than T4 overall?
> If yes then the contest is for starfield vs diamond.
> 
> ...


The Starfield is no joke and the Diamond is hot on its heels. As far as which one is best, I'll have to ponder than whilst I'm more sober but I would say the T4 has been handily outdone.


----------



## fendiking

tgx78 said:


> Just received the KB EAR diamond and first impression is very promising. It sounds really clean and crisp with good impactful and textured bass. Timbre is pretty spot on as well. Only the soundstage is bit smaller than my current rotation of IEMs. (ISN H40, TRI i3 and Tape)


Which one is your current favourite out of the three?!


----------



## tgx78 (Jan 15, 2020)

fendiking said:


> Which one is your current favourite out of the three?!



they are all current favorites, but genre specific.

H40 for most vocal oriented indie, prog rock, R&B, rap and soul music.

i3 for jazz, small ensemble, chamber, baroque, house/electronic music.

Tape (EQed) for symphonic, solo instrumental, acoustic music.

Diamond with any music that contains violin.


If I had to pick one for all rounders: H40


----------



## fendiking

tgx78 said:


> they are all current favorites, but genre specific.
> 
> H40 for most vocal oriented indie, prog rock, R&B, rap and soul music.
> 
> ...



thank you. Been eyeing up the H40s but unable to justify more than one pair of IEMS


----------



## Cevisi

Whats the best app/tool to make graphs on pc or android ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Could someone help me create a review page for the Hisenior T2?  

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32780099183.html?


----------



## jant71 (Jan 15, 2020)

Wooooh!....




What are you looking at???

@RikudouGoku , think they meant help creating the review page here cause he/she can't make one yet.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Wooooh!....
> 
> 
> What are you looking at???
> ...


Yeah I linked to the store page so that you can find the information/pictures on it.

Those pictures are the custom variation.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah I linked to the store page so that you can find the information/pictures on it.
> 
> Those pictures are the custom variation.



Ooops, got confused there trying to do a bunch of stuff after work here  I did it though...
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-t2-in-ear-headphones.24141/


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Ooops, got confused there trying to do a bunch of stuff after work here  I did it though...
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-t2-in-ear-headphones.24141/


Thanks, its getting really late so im gonna sleep now. Gonna check it over tomorrow before I post it.


----------



## njam

RikudouGoku said:


> Thanks, its getting really late so im gonna sleep now. Gonna check it over tomorrow before I post it.


Also waiting for your LZ A6 review once you get it!


----------



## CoiL

tgx78 said:


> Just received the KB EAR diamond and first impression is very promising. It sounds really clean and crisp with good impactful and textured bass. Timbre is pretty spot on as well. Only the soundstage is bit smaller than my current rotation of IEMs. (ISN H40, TRI i3 and Tape)


How about the fit? 
IMHO they messed up with angle of and no-lip nozzle. Right away turning look towards better-designed Spring1 and Starfield.


----------



## RikudouGoku

njam said:


> Also waiting for your LZ A6 review once you get it!


They are in my country already but since my local post carrier is slower than a snail or sleeping on the job its gonna take a while..........


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hisenior T2 Review is up!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-t2-in-ear-headphones.24141/reviews


----------



## RikudouGoku

OMG WHAAAAT. The Dunu Dm-480 sounds like a Tape, without the 3,5k peak ( less detailed because of that) and with more mids AND it costs almost half the price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Also sounds more natural without that over boosted peak....


----------



## de51red

First 2 hours with Kbear Diamond, they sound just like Blon with more detail. Swapped the tips CP145 and got better deal.

Further on listening Diamonds can handle busy tracks well, no muddy mess like Blons. Just feel the male vocals are slightly recessed.
Soundstage narrower than Blon, so to have the music right in front of you.

It can keep up with speedy tracks too, but don't expect to be like BA fast. Low has got impact, not many details out of it. I think the details are more prominent in vocals and instrument area than bass. Guitar tone is good too, got some meat and acoustic guitar sounds natural and detailed. Highs got sparkle too sibilant. Timbre is natural and best with acoustic music although electronic music isn't bad too. I think this is a keeper.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 17, 2020)

For those interested and still want to gets your hands on the LZ A6 flagship? I did a battle royal review of the A6 vs A6mini and 3 others! 

You can check it out at the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-...nd-review-thread.919056/page-13#post-15419960


Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## CoiL

RikudouGoku said:


> OMG WHAAAAT. The Dunu Dm-480 sounds like a Tape, without the 3,5k peak ( less detailed because of that) and with more mids AND it costs almost half the price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





RikudouGoku said:


> Also sounds more natural without that over boosted peak....


I`m having hard-on... 
How these compare to KXXS?


----------



## zachmal

CoiL said:


> I`m having hard-on...
> How these compare to KXXS?



haha same, seriously considering those and against going with Tape or Singer


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> I`m having hard-on...
> How these compare to KXXS?





zachmal said:


> haha same, seriously considering those and against going with Tape or Singer



Im among the first to have DM 480, they are a bass focus IEM, with very nice control of bass, with sparkles on other top end, big soundstage, no high mids boost. Vocal just slightly behind the musics and may intended to be that way, dont get mistaken with recessed mids, they aren't recessed at all.
I never heard tape myself but i know how to read graph, from the graph they are quite different tuning with DM 480 are focusing on linearity of sub bass to mid bass, overall warm with slight v shape and Tape is more balance but the bass wont be as big as DM 480.
If @RikudouGoku was talking about clarity, details or soundstage maybe thats a good point if they can match up with more pricier Tape (and famous for the details)


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> OMG WHAAAAT. The Dunu Dm-480 sounds like a Tape, without the 3,5k peak ( less detailed because of that) and with more mids AND it costs almost half the price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, the more budget sets I listen to, the more irrelevant I'm finding price to be when it comes to performance....

Personally, I find the tape to be interesting, but the TRI I3 and urbanfun isso14 are much better for my taste.

As others have said, all these sets are so good now....  preferences and personal taste are way more important, as well as source synergy/scaling.


----------



## DynamicEars

Yeah crazy for what we can get on budget level these days, they are getting better and more better, the tuning, details, even soundstage, timbre etc. manufacturer's competition are really tight, a lot of great contenders for every price segments.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> Im among the first to have DM 480, they are a bass focus IEM, with very nice control of bass, with sparkles on other top end, big soundstage, no high mids boost. Vocal just slightly behind the musics and may intended to be that way, dont get mistaken with recessed mids, they aren't recessed at all.
> I never heard tape myself but i know how to read graph, from the graph they are quite different tuning with DM 480 are focusing on linearity of sub bass to mid bass, overall warm with slight v shape and Tape is more balance but the bass wont be as big as DM 480.
> If @RikudouGoku was talking about clarity, details or soundstage maybe thats a good point if they can match up with more pricier Tape (and famous for the details)


To me they sound very similar on the same cable ( 175) and on the same track. Although on acoustic songs there is obvious sub bass boost on the Dm480. And that there is more sparkle in the highs due to the 3,5k peak which I find to make to sound a bit unnatural.
Will use the DM-480 more before I make my final conclusions.


----------



## genck

RikudouGoku said:


> To me they sound very similar on the same cable ( 175) and on the same track. Although on acoustic songs there is obvious sub bass boost on the Dm480. And that there is more sparkle in the highs due to the 3,5k peak which I find to make to sound a bit unnatural.
> Will use the DM-480 more before I make my final conclusions.


 
try this song


----------



## Nimweth

DynamicEars said:


> Yeah crazy for what we can get on budget level these days, they are getting better and more better, the tuning, details, even soundstage, timbre etc. manufacturer's competition are really tight, a lot of great contenders for every price segments.


That's what I'm finding. I am having to constantly change my top 10 list with each new release!


----------



## RikudouGoku

genck said:


> try this song



while the tape does sound a bit brighter and clear, the 3,5k peak is making it much more fatiguing. Both vocals in tape and DM480 are behind the rest ( really hard to tell what they are saying). slightly more mid-bass in the DM480 making the drums have a tiny bit more impact and punch. Prefer the Dm480 with this song because it isnt as fatiguing as the tape and the mid-bass helps the impact and punch more ( although very tiny increase). ( I dont listen to this genre so take my comment with a pinch of salt)


----------



## Tonymac136

Nimweth said:


> That's what I'm finding. I am having to constantly change my top 10 list with each new release!



Also, I think it's nearly impossible to buy outright "bad" IEMs now. Most of my sets have some merit, something to recommend them. Obviously some stand out as being really excellent but personal taste and mood has more of a bearing on which IEMs I use than how "good" they are.


----------



## Nimweth

Tonymac136 said:


> Also, I think it's nearly impossible to buy outright "bad" IEMs now. Most of my sets have some merit, something to recommend them. Obviously some stand out as being really excellent but personal taste and mood has more of a bearing on which IEMs I use than how "good" they are.


I agree. I choose various IEMs according to the musical genre. And as tuning and accuracy improves, the similarities are becoming greater than the differences.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Seems that while there is no 3,5k peak on the dm480 there seems to be another peak around 4-5k ( not as huge as the Tape but still annyoing and on Fort minor Remember the name the cymbal strike is a bit sharp).


----------



## mbwilson111

RikudouGoku said:


> Seems that while there is no 3,5k peak on the dm480 there seems to be another peak around 4-5k ( not as huge as the Tape but still annyoing and on Fort minor Remember the name the cymbal strike is a bit sharp).



Thanks.  I need reasons to not be tempted by any of them anymore.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

*KBear Diamond - A Better, Brighter BL-03?*

_
Early initial impressions of the KBear Diamond_

The KBear Diamond is an interesting IEM because it represents the move by an increasing number of Chi-Fi manufacturers towards tunings that are popular in the enthusiast community. How does it fare? I can tell you a little so far.

*Unboxing*







I don't talk about unboxing much, but with the Diamond the unboxing experience is serious. Unlike my Tin Hifi T4, the Diamond's box cover slid gently off, tolerances were right-on.* Inside, everything is laid out pretty logically. The housings are staring right at you, along with the spare foams. There is a visible compartment underneath the top layer housing the case, and later on I just use that space to store the extra parts. It's very easy to discern everything quickly upon opening. 







The included IEM case is a shade lighter and rosier than the T4 case, and uses a similar magnet. The T4 case is larger, which I appreciate, although both would be considered 'quality' in this price-range. Be warned that the real/faux KBear leather will warp or wrinkle slightly if left on a heat-source. 





_PHOTO: You can put the empty paper box containing the IEM case back into this cutout, and use it to store all the extra eartips._

The cable is amazing, and easily the best cable I have ever received with an IEM. I know that the tuners put a lot of thought into this selection, and it shows. It is reasonably thick, attractive, shiny, and very tangle-resistant. It doesn't have any negative qualities. It's a little rubbery, but not as much as the T4's cable.

*Fit and comfort*






You can see from photos on the web that the housings are little large. And in-the-ear, they are about 10-20% larger than I'd like them to be. It's not that they hurt, but I know that they are there. This is using stock tips.

Isolation is definitely present, although in about the same quantity as the T4 [I have imperfect fit with both, so isolation is below rated levels for me]. The CNT-1 fits me better, and gives isolation at least on par.

Because of fit (not SQ), fatigue sets in after about an hour with the stock tips for me, although I went for 2-hours straight in one session. I am trying the short black tips presently, although I am not discerning a significant difference yet.

*Sound Impressions*

Okay, let's cut to the chase. I haven't really spent much time with this, or seriously put it through its paces. But after a half-hour on an iPod Touch, and two hours on an iPad Air 2, it became apparent to me that the Diamond is a 'better BL-03.'

It has a similar tuning, but lacks some of the Blon's commonly-cited weaknesses. Here is what I told a forum member in a private message:

"The Diamond is like a BL-03, with better technicalities, and non-bloated bass that doesn't bleed.

It a thick sound, but not a slow and unclear sound like the BL-03. The kind of music that sounds good on a BL-03 also sounds good on this, but maybe better. For example, Prince's "My guitar gently weeps" is a tonal success on the Diamond, as on the BL-03, but the Diamond is bringing you crisper guitars and more detail, it's not losing sounds and detail in the mess.

So you might be able to call it a BL-03 with much improved fit and technicalities. That's how I'd market it, at least. Not so much against the T4, since the T4 is a thinner-sounding neutrally-tuned IEM that can't boast a lot of bass.

I'd have to listen more, I need to try acoustic, classical, and jazz. It can get certain instruments very tonally-accurate, including pianos I think."

I have to emphasize from that quote that the Diamond has respectable speed. It plays some of my techno/trance samples faster than I remember the BL-03 keeping up. It can sort of keep up with the BA5, which is not something that I would attribute to the Blon.

So it's faster than the Blon, but I would also say that it is brighter. I notice little bits of brightness in the overall sound, especially at higher volumes, which I don't remember from the BL-03.

*Driving the Diamond*

I find that the Diamond benefits from having some power, and decent electronics behind it. It sounded nice from the iPad Air 2, which uses a relatively-good dedicated sound chip. It was a better experience than the smaller iPod Touch. I also used the Diamond with a Fiio E10K DAC/AMP on Windows 10, and it performed better than with the Apple USB-C/3.5mm dongle.

Always use the best source equipment available with these, it makes a difference.

I think the new BAs, DDs, and hybrids coming out, like the BA5, T4, and C12 can be driven more easily than the Diamond, and require very little power. The Diamond is not tough to drive, but I'm seeing that it benefits more from higher-end sources.

*Tone and Timbre*

The Diamond presents a natural, soft, relaxing sound that isn't juiced or weirdly-coloured. Putting aside the size of the earpieces, the sound itself is very laid-back. You could easily listen to it for hours-and-hours. It is more laid-back than the CNT-1, which itself is relaxing with the right music.

Listening to Grant Green's "Cantaloupe Island" is almost like being in a small, quiet jazz bar, but for the original recording lacking fidelity. It is the same with Sean Callery's "Jessica Jones" extended Season 2 theme.


Voices are natural, not elevated or much messed-with.

Some instruments that sound particularly naturalistic are guitars, notably acoustic guitars. Flutes / pan-flutes also sound good.

It just effortlessly handles the acoustic guitars, in any track I throw at it. They are crisp and clean, but not piercing or painful in any way. Joe Pass sounds golden, instead of thin and vibrant as with the CNT-1.

Saxophones can be a little screechy, at least by the Diamond's standards. This is where brightness may be unhelpful, IMHO. Piano is a little brighter than I'd like it to be, but maybe that's the price you pay for that airiness. Overall, piano is fairly heavenly.

Percussion is also relatively natural. The bass beats don't sound as synthetic as on the T4, for me. Actual drums sound realistic. None of the percussion sounds elevated, which is something that you might experience on the BA5 or even the T4.

*Soundstage*

The soundstage is average. It might be a little larger than the T4 much of the time, and can sometimes sound expansive (wide), but that is not a defining characteristic of the IEM. I find the Diamond and the T4 to be more closed-in overall than my preferred IEMs, and it's nothing to write home about, even by DD standards.

In terms of imaging / positioning, I find that the Diamond resembles the experience of the CNT-1 for me. Sounds mostly congregate at L - C - R, whereas I find that the T4 maybe gives me L - LC - C - RC - R sometimes, the King Pro gives me all that and then some, and the BA5 throws sound anywhere in the universe.  
*

Next Steps*

There's a lot that has to be done for me to get a better sense of the Diamond's technicalities. It's not likely to give the same kind of microdetail as the T4, but that can be tested. Is it a strong performer in vocal-centered tracks? 

I have only been having mediocre results with the provided tips, so I'll move on to the Spiral Dots and CP145 next. The 'large' short black feel kind of mushy, folding in on themselves in my ear, but the next size down is too small, so I don't know how much I have to work with there. But I have amassed enough tips to try a few things here, so we'll see how that goes.

Overall, I think that the real competitor to the KBear Diamond is the Moondrop Starfield, since both are influenced by the BL-03 and Harman-like tunings are are now popular, and both are promising a more natural sound. I think it may come down to fit in terms of what people prefer. The Tin Hifi, in contrast, is markedly more neutral in timbre.


*You'd think that packaging fit isn't a big deal, but if you have to pull forcefully, your IEMs can fly right out.


----------



## nishan99

Does anyone has experience dealing with crappy Chinese sellers?

I am having a trouble dealing with Linsoul if anyone can help.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/help-me-deal-with-linsoul.923411/


----------



## RikudouGoku

nishan99 said:


> Does anyone has experience dealing with crappy Chinese sellers?
> 
> I am having a trouble dealing with Linsoul if anyone can help.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/help-me-deal-with-linsoul.923411/


Well I bought a cable from electro acousti and a adapter from Haldane store and both of them have taken almost 2 months to get here and no update at all from after they got on the plane. I suspect that they have been lost and will probably ask for them to resend them to me or refund me the entire amount. The thing I find bad is that they insisted that it is still in transit, which is stupid because it has taken double the time it takes for stuff to get to me. So yes you are not alone in dealing with troublesome sellers.


----------



## de51red

ShakeThoseCans said:


> *KBear Diamond - A Better, Brighter BL-03?*
> 
> _
> Early initial impressions of the KBear Diamond_
> ...



Agree, I can praise this pair all the way but doesn't mean it's all sunshine and rainbows. On some instruments Diamond can be shouty and piano doesn't sound full bodied (high mid boost?). Hopefully it will even out after burn-in.

And on comfort part, I also feel slight ache after few hours of wearing, like the weight mainly felt on the lower part of the ear. Again will probably get used to it.

Still, this pair has a lot of potential and will give another thoughts after enough burn-in.

Where do you go next after this? I am already eyeing for Tri i3


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

de51red said:


> Agree, I can praise this pair all the way but doesn't mean it's all sunshine and rainbows. On some instruments Diamond can be shouty and piano doesn't sound full bodied (high mid boost?). Hopefully it will even out after burn-in.
> 
> And on comfort part, I also feel slight ache after few hours of wearing, like the weight mainly felt on the lower part of the ear. Again will probably get used to it.
> 
> ...




Yes, I have some difficulty with large-bodied IEMs, especially those with sizeable bores. The Diamond has presented a challenge in that regard. I wish it were not so.

The shoutiness on some instruments I may have interpreted as brightness. [Similar how the T4 can get shouty in areas].

There is a relaxed BLON-like sound much of the time, but there were some instruments that were discordant with their aggression on some tracks. I think that happened today when I was listening to some Cuban music with vocals, as well as some music videos.

I have seen people talking about the Tri i3, but do you know what it supposed to be good about it?


----------



## de51red

RikudouGoku said:


> Well I bought a cable from electro acousti and a adapter from Haldane store and both of them have taken almost 2 months to get here and no update at all from after they got on the plane. I suspect that they have been lost and will probably ask for them to resend them to me or refund me the entire amount. The thing I find bad is that they insisted that it is still in transit, which is stupid because it has taken double the time it takes for stuff to get to me. So yes you are not alone in dealing with troublesome sellers.



Dem planar mids! 
I got response in the i3 thread that it even surpasses KXXS and A6!


----------



## Otto Motor

ShakeThoseCans said:


> *KBear Diamond - A Better, Brighter BL-03?*
> 
> _
> Early initial impressions of the KBear Diamond_
> ...



Definitely not brighter than the Blons. I taped the BL-03's nozzle's off by 80% to remove some brightness.


----------



## citral23

de51red said:


> Dem planar mids!
> I got response in the i3 thread that it even surpasses KXXS and A6!



I got response in the KXXS thread that it surpasses i3 and A6, and in the A6 thread that it surpasses i3 and KXXS!


----------



## ozziecook

citral23 said:


> I got response in the KXXS thread that it surpasses i3 and A6, and in the A6 thread that it surpasses i3 and KXXS!


‘It’ being what?


----------



## DynamicEars

Uh oh.. Finally the jade audio EA3 are arrived, together with LZ A6 mini.

Will post my early impressions on each dedicated thread later.


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> Uh oh.. Finally the jade audio EA3 are arrived, together with LZ A6 mini.
> 
> Will post my early impressions on each dedicated thread later.


The jade EA3 does took a long time to reach you, hmm...bad shipping service ftw


----------



## HungryPanda

DynamicEars said:


> Uh oh.. Finally the jade audio EA3 are arrived, together with LZ A6 mini.
> 
> Will post my early impressions on each dedicated thread later.


 A pair of very good iems, LZ A6mini is the winner


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Otto Motor said:


> Definitely not brighter than the Blons. I taped the BL-03's nozzle's off by 80% to remove some brightness.



Fair enough. There may have been some 'shoutiness' in some registers that I misinterpreted as brightness outside of the IEM's regular character.

I will do some more testing so that I can get more impressions.


----------



## Otto Motor

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Fair enough. There may have been some 'shoutiness' in some registers that I misinterpreted as brightness outside of the IEM's regular character.
> 
> I will do some more testing so that I can get more impressions.


The Moondrop Starfield do have an elevated upper midrange which reduced with micropore tape (90% of nozzle covered). Added weight to voices and reduced fatigue. The Diamonds aresmoother in the midrange but less crisp.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

*More impressions*

I did some more listening yesterday, at least 2 hours worth. I specifically compared the BL-03 to the Diamond, using the FiiO E10K from a PC.

Both IEMs were using stock cables. I have CP145M tips in the BL-03, and CP145L tips in the Diamond. [The CP145 may lose bass, but they are giving me a slightly better seal over time than the stock black silicone tips.]

I tried two different kinds of music in particular: music centering prominent female vocals, and electronic music, mostly the long remastered recording of Tubular Bells [it was a fun test for the CNT-1].


From the female vocalists, I found that female vocals are more silky on the Diamond.

BLON is more cloudy, Diamond is more ethereal.

Edith Piaf sounds great with either.


The Diamond is crisper and more detailed. Bass is tighter and more contained. Guitar is more whimsical.


Next, I compared the Diamond with the BL-03 in "Tubular Bells" over and over again, specifically the passage from ~15 minutes to ~35 minutes.

It was this test that revealed the relative technical and tuning weaknesses of the BLON to me, even though the BL-03 sounds enjoyable on its own.

So here are my impressions:


*Tubular Bells (15:00-35:00)*




Instruments are more realistic on Diamond, more synthetic on BL-03. BL-03 sounds more like a recording, Diamond sounds more live.

BL-03 maybe even sounds scratchy in comparison. Veiled and granular. Muddy.
Diamond is sharper.


There is better separation and layering with the Diamond. Instruments and their positioning are more distinct.


There is definite bass-bloat on the BL-03 that is much reduced with the Diamond. The bass is so resonant and present in the BL-03 that it dominates the signature, even guitar timbre.

The bass on the Diamond sounds more powerful and more distinct. It is not blended as much, but operates harmoniously in the background.



The most noticeable differences between the Diamond and the BL-03 in this performance are the vocals (clearer, softer, and more airy on the Diamond), the guitars (much more natural on the Diamond), and the superior layering, imaging, and separation on the Diamond.


This is not to say that the BL-03 sounded bad, because it didn't, but I would say that the Diamond demonstrated superior technicalities and tuning in this passage.

This was from one session, so my impressions might change if I listened again today. But it might be worth listening to this passage for a few minutes with both IEMs. Also, I should have started the track at 14:00, so I could get more guitars in.


----------



## needforbeats

Hey guys,

I currently own a pair of ATH-M40x cans and am looking for something more portable (preferably IEMs). I'll be using this mostly for taking calls, listening to podcasts and music (Pop, Jazz, Indie, Bollywood, Classic Rock, Instrumental and Electronic) on the go, using my phone/Macbook.

I'm open to both wired and wireless options and have no preference for any particular brand as long as it's a great value for money.

Looking forward to your recommendations


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-dm-480.24117/reviews#review-23184

Dunu DM-480 review


----------



## ezekiel77

Here's a double A-side featuring reviews of two Harman-tuned IEMs, Tanchjim Oxygen vs Moondrop Starfield.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/23159/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/23177/


----------



## Ziggomatic

needforbeats said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I currently own a pair of ATH-M40x cans and am looking for something more portable (preferably IEMs). I'll be using this mostly for taking calls, listening to podcasts and music (Pop, Jazz, Indie, Bollywood, Classic Rock, Instrumental and Electronic) on the go, using my phone/Macbook.
> 
> ...



V-MODA Crossfade M-100


----------



## needforbeats

Ziggomatic said:


> V-MODA Crossfade M-100


Thanks Ziggomatic. Looks like this one’s out of budget. Any suggestions under $50?


----------



## kkazakov

needforbeats said:


> Thanks Ziggomatic. Looks like this one’s out of budget. Any suggestions under $50?



You said preferably IEMs ... nothing can beat BLON BL-03 for that price.


----------



## peter123

kkazakov said:


> You said preferably IEMs ... nothing can beat BLON BL-03 for that price.



What others have you tried to come to this conclusion? Personally I've got quite a few that I prefer over the BL-03, in the end it all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## kkazakov

peter123 said:


> What others have you tried to come to this conclusion? Personally I've got quite a few that I prefer over the BL-03, in the end it all comes down to personal preference.



Then recommend some  I have few Sony IEMs below $50 and the blons. All my other are more expensive. But BL-03 easily compares well to more expensive IEMs


----------



## nxnje

The blons are great under 50$ but there are better options in terms of technical performance.
For example, TRN V90, ZSX and CCA C12 are technically better with no doubts. 
The blons win in timbre, coherency.. they just feel like a more mature product, just that, but they miss the precision and the accuracy/separation of the other 3.


----------



## Ziggomatic

needforbeats said:


> Thanks Ziggomatic. Looks like this one’s out of budget. Any suggestions under $50?



Sorry, missed the IEM part. If you can stretch your budget a bit, the new DUNU DM-480 ($69) is really good for out and about stuff. Fun tuning with great sub-bass, comfortable, with good noise isolation. Good luck!


----------



## Nimweth

I am enjoying my TRN BA5 with the Faaeal Hibiscus cable. I have looked on Ali Express for an MMCX version but can't find one. Does anyone have a link? TIA.


----------



## yorosello

Nimweth said:


> I am enjoying my TRN BA5 with the Faaeal Hibiscus cable. I have looked on Ali Express for an MMCX version but can't find one. Does anyone have a link? TIA.


https://a.aliexpress.com/_ss5HEU


----------



## RikudouGoku

Wow just bought some micropore tape for my Tin Hifi P1 and damn, the bass ( specifically the Sub-bass) increased to an acceptable level with my M11 and extremely good on my Atom amp! wonder if ordinary tape will increase the bass more ...


----------



## Nimweth

yorosello said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_ss5HEU


Thank you. I have placed the order.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Wow just bought some micropore tape for my Tin Hifi P1 and damn, the bass ( specifically the Sub-bass) increased to an acceptable level with my M11 and extremely good on my Atom amp! wonder if ordinary tape will increase the bass more ...



Normally vent holes tape mod will increase bass but quality isnt the best. Bloaty. I heard the P1 paired best with Power DAC v2 by e1da, they have eq setting for P1 and sounded the best.


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> Normally vent holes tape mod will increase bass but quality isnt the best. Bloaty. I heard the P1 paired best with Power DAC v2 by e1da, they have eq setting for P1 and sounded the best.



Agree with @DynamicEars on tape mods giving higher quantity bass, though usually bloated bass. Also tape mods seem to increase the chance of driver flex in Dynamic drivers for the times I've tried it. I'm also hesistant to use it cause I dunno if the diverted pressure build up (now that the bass port is blocked) may affect the eardrums in the long term.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> Normally vent holes tape mod will increase bass but quality isnt the best. Bloaty. I heard the P1 paired best with Power DAC v2 by e1da, they have eq setting for P1 and sounded the best.





baskingshark said:


> Agree with @DynamicEars on tape mods giving higher quantity bass, though usually bloated bass. Also tape mods seem to increase the chance of driver flex in Dynamic drivers for the times I've tried it. I'm also hesistant to use it cause I dunno if the diverted pressure build up (now that the bass port is blocked) may affect the eardrums in the long term.



Well with micropore which do allow some airflow doesnt feel bloaty at all, still retains all the quality but with extra quantity with the P1.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Well with micropore which do allow some airflow doesnt feel bloaty at all, still retains all the quality but with extra quantity with the P1.



yeah normally with micropore also made the bass a bit bloated, I never heard P1 personally so yeah if you feel the quality didn't changed at all, enjoy mate! its much cheaper to buy micropore tape than power DAC too lol


----------



## Nabillion_786

ezekiel77 said:


> Here's a double A-side featuring reviews of two Harman-tuned IEMs, Tanchjim Oxygen vs Moondrop Starfield.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/23159/
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/23177/


Great reviews and exactly how I hear them. What's the next step up from the starfields when it comes to single dd's and technicalities?


----------



## needforbeats

Ziggomatic said:


> Sorry, missed the IEM part. If you can stretch your budget a bit, the new DUNU DM-480 ($69) is really good for out and about stuff. Fun tuning with great sub-bass, comfortable, with good noise isolation. Good luck!


DUNU DM-480 is a little expensive. Would you recommend DUNU DM-380 or is it a big compromise? It is cheaper ($49) and I like the design better. 

Also, how do these DUNU earphones fair against TRN V90/BA5, CCA C12, KZ ZSX etc?


----------



## realkepp

needforbeats said:


> Thanks Ziggomatic. Looks like this one’s out of budget. Any suggestions under $50?


I would wait for blon 05, which are coming soon and claimed to be lower than 50. Or pay extra 20 dollars and get those Kbear Diamond


----------



## Alpaze

realkepp said:


> I would wait for blon 05, which are coming soon and claimed to be lower than 50. Or pay extra 20 dollars and get those Kbear Diamond


Link?


----------



## DynamicEars

Alpaze said:


> Link?



not yet to release, hot discuss on BLON thread now. LIVE!


----------



## SoundChoice

Holding out for the Blon BL-05 Oriole


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is there a reason why when you buy 2 products from a store and you want to buy faster shipping ( DHl, UPS and the like) why is it more expensive than paying for only one? Is the cost based on the weight on the package and not the size? For example if DHL costs 20 usd extra and you buy two products but they ship in the same package shouldnt the shipping fee be 20 usd? Generally it seems to be around 30 usd.


----------



## Alpaze

DynamicEars said:


> not yet to release, hot discuss on BLON thread now. LIVE!


Ok


----------



## durwood

RikudouGoku said:


> Is there a reason why when you buy 2 products from a store and you want to buy faster shipping ( DHl, UPS and the like) why is it more expensive than paying for only one? Is the cost based on the weight on the package and not the size? For example if DHL costs 20 usd extra and you buy two products but they ship in the same package shouldnt the shipping fee be 20 usd? Generally it seems to be around 30 usd.



I can only speak of my experience with UPS, they will charge the greater amount based either on weight or dimensional weight. I usually find they charge me dimensional weight, so I try to ship things in a box just big enough to provide proper protection. Other companies that ship tons get massive discounts so they don't care about box size as much. UPS then charges casual shippers to make up the gross in-efficiencies of these larger volume shippers (i.e. Amazon).


----------



## Detectit (Jan 23, 2020)

@Slater

Thanks for the Rec... Just what i was looking for.
Great details... Wide Soundstage. No boomy bass just fast slamming hit drums.

I have to get use to the fit though... Some puzzling.

Happy with them. IMO better than Tinaudio T2


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Detectit said:


> @Slater
> 
> Thanks for the Rec... Just what i was looking for.
> Great details... Wide Soundstage. No boomy bass just fast slamming hit drums.
> ...



Are you sure the cable is attached correctly?


----------



## Slater

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Are you sure the cable is attached correctly?



They do look like they’re swiveled backwards (ie pointing the wrong direction). That would explain his comment about the fit being weird.


----------



## Detectit (Jan 23, 2020)

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Are you sure the cable is attached correctly?



Yes they are.... But I have attached a balanced cable with long plug and the fit is better.

The memory wire were bent to much.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Detectit said:


> Yes they are.... But I have attached a balanced cable with long plug and the fit is better.
> 
> The memory wire were bent to much.



I would rather check it again with a magnifier to see the markings on the pins end of the cable.


----------



## Detectit (Jan 23, 2020)

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> I would rather check it again with a magnifier to see the markings on the pins end of the cable.



Like i said I have used a TRN balanced cable with longer plug... The original cable goes on the pile.

"funny" detail I received the non "pro" version. No dampers inside.

And damn what I hate those tight MMCX connectors.


----------



## brianforever

Detectit said:


> @Slater
> 
> Thanks for the Rec... Just what i was looking for.
> Great details... Wide Soundstage. No boomy bass just fast slamming hit drums.
> ...



sorry mate, did I miss out ? better than Tinaudio T2 ? what IEM is this ?


----------



## SiggyFraud

brianforever said:


> sorry mate, did I miss out ? better than Tinaudio T2 ? what IEM is this ?


I'm guessing AUDIOSENSE T180 (PRO)?


----------



## Detectit (Jan 24, 2020)

brianforever said:


> sorry mate, did I miss out ? better than Tinaudio T2 ? what IEM is this ?



They are the T180 indeed.
My personal opinion...never liked the T2 very dull sounding. The T180's are way more fun. They are on the neutral side with slight extension to the higher frequencies. Though not fatiguing.
I like the way how the mid bass slams...vocals forward and no sub bass. It's fun with EDM


----------



## brianforever

Detectit said:


> They are the T180 indeed.
> My personal opinion...never liked the T2 very dull sounding. The T180's are way more fun. They are on the neutral side with slight extension to the higher frequencies. Though not fatiguing.
> I like the way how the mid bass slams...vocals forward and no sub bass. It's fun with EDM



hahah yeah..thanks for the tip will explore the T180


----------



## dharmasteve

Detectit said:


> They are the T180 indeed.
> My personal opinion...never liked the T2 very dull sounding. The T180's are way more fun. They are on the neutral side with slight extension to the higher frequencies. Though not fatiguing.
> I like the way how the mid bass slams...vocals forward and no sub bass. It's fun with EDM



I do think the Tin T2 has been surpassed by other IEMs nowadays, but I don't get calling them dull. They are certainly very musical and far from dull. Other people are the Tin T2s dull?


----------



## DynamicEars

dharmasteve said:


> I do think the Tin T2 has been surpassed by other IEMs nowadays, but I don't get calling them dull. They are certainly very musical and far from dull. Other people are the Tin T2s dull?



Nope, they are open sounding, quite good technicalities with natural bright sounding. The sub bass and mid bass are light though, far too light for me.


----------



## gourab1995

dharmasteve said:


> I do think the Tin T2 has been surpassed by other IEMs nowadays, but I don't get calling them dull. They are certainly very musical and far from dull. Other people are the Tin T2s dull?



The tin t2s are a legend and will always be to me, doing the things it did at its time of release.


----------



## mbwilson111

Detectit said:


> I like the way how the mid bass slams...vocals forward and no sub bass. It's fun with EDM



The T180 has NO subbass at all?  None?


----------



## dharmasteve

I think the tin T2 defined how flat (not dull) can be a good thing.  No pounding bass,  but with the right tips a very authentic bass and a midrange that was ahead of its time.  I do get bass lovers looking elsewhere,  but dull is the wrong adjective. They were very 'shiny' if one wants a more accurate adjective not 'dull'


----------



## Detectit (Jan 24, 2020)

mbwilson111 said:


> The T180 has NO subbass at all?  None?



Ghehhe yeah there is Bass but it's not superdeep and overbooming present all the time, compared to other IEM's like ZSX for instance.
With fast BPM EDM its very annoying..

@dharmasteve

Maybe dull is indeed not the right word.... Too flat... Neutral... Anyhow it wasn't my cup of tea.

Was looking for a fairly neutral sounding IEM to replace the Tinaudio T2. Mission accomplished


----------



## mbwilson111

Detectit said:


> Ghehhe yeah there is Bass but it's not superdeep and overbloating present all the time, compared to other IEM's



Sub bass is only present if the music goes that low..  There is much that does not. When I think of bloat I think of mid bass.


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> Sub bass is only present if the music goes that low..  There is much that does not. When I think of bloat I think of mid bass.



That's true to some extent, certain songs have no subbass in the actual recordings.
But I think a bigger factor is that BA sets, eg Audiosense T180 that the OP was discussing, which is a single BA set to top it off, usually have poorer subbass extension/quantity and decay than a typical DD bass.


----------



## dharmasteve

mbwilson111 said:


> Sub bass is only present if the music goes that low..  There is much that does not. When I think of bloat I think of mid bass.




Although I love both IEMs and Buds there is an aspect of musical experience they cannot fully convey.  That is the physical experience of the bass sound we have all felt at concerts or with the right speakers and room conditions at home. I remember with my old vinyl systems the soundwaves hitting my solar plexus and giving a strong felt,  as well as a heard experience.


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> Although I love both IEMs and Buds there is an aspect of musical experience they cannot fully convey.  That is the physical experience of the bass sound we have all felt at concerts or with the right speakers and room conditions at home. I remember with my old vinyl systems the soundwaves hitting my solar plexus and giving a strong felt,  as well as a heard experience.



I know... although sometimes it can be too much.  My dad told me once that he thought he was having a heart attack when he felt the really low notes of a big pipe organ.


----------



## Detectit (Jan 24, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> That's true to some extent, certain songs have no subbass in the actual recordings.
> But I think a bigger factor is that BA sets, eg Audiosense T180 that the OP was discussing, which is a single BA set to top it off, usually have poorer subbass extension/quantity and decay than a typical DD bass.


 
You explained it right the decay of the bass is not that extended and long.

Sorry i am not that audiophile knowledged to describe the sounds as I thought subbass was the deeper long pounding in your ears.

I find it intriguing how much different IEM's can sound on different types of music.

I like bass also but for some type of music too much.
When experiencing bass on a party.. That's another story... You must feel it.

As a test... Try this track "to the moon and back (edit) Boris Brejcha
With a bass heavy IEM and some focused more on mid bass...
With mid bass iem i find it sound better.


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 24, 2020)

Detectit said:


> You explained it right the decay of the bass is not that extended and long.
> 
> Sorry i am not that audiophile knowledged to describe the sounds as I thought subbass was the deeper long pounding in your ears.
> 
> ...



The *subbass* frequencies (which I consider as 60 Hz and below) are usually "felt" rather than "heard" as a visceral rumble. Maybe that's what you describe as "feeling it".

The *midbass* frequencies (which I consider as around 60 - 200 Hz) provides the slam AKA punch AKA meat in the bass frequencies and are the basslines that one can hear in music when a double bass or bass is playing.

DD bass I find in general has more decay and movement of air compared to typical BA bass, and DD bass also generally goes lower in the subbass frequencies (which is what we refer to as extension). There are exceptions of course.

The interesting thing is that even if a DD bass IEM and a BA bass IEM have similar bass quantities on a graph (using same calibrated graph) the ear still seems to percieve the DD bass to be of greater quantity during actual listening.

And eartips IMHO are very important for bass frequencies as they are the first frequencies to be lost with poor isolation/noisy environments. So getting a good fit for eartips is important for the bass response.


----------



## BrunoC

Right.
Also, the graphs don't tell us anything about the sound quality. 
Even the bass quality and texture can vary deeply between IEMs that have similar graphs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

HAHAAHHAHA What JUST What IS THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NEVER WOULD I HAVE THOUGHT THAT I WOULD DESCRIBE THE A6 MINI AS "MUDDY" AFTER TRYING THE A6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is the A6 better than the mini? HELL YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!

Did I waste my money with the mini? HELL YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## RikudouGoku

This is my most detailed iem, even more details than the T800 and P1 WITHOUT killing my ears with treble (T800) ( P1 has a bit better instrument separation though, probably due to having lesser bass quantity)


----------



## RikudouGoku

......Wow The bass.... its actually extremely similar to the Tape, but it has more mid-bass and less sub-bass quantity than the Tape ( A6 still sub-bass focused though, but very good mid-bass)

My Benchmark for both bass and details is now the A6. From Tape ( bass) and T800 ( details)
The P1 still has a bit better mids (vocals), but the A6 seems to be scarily close...


----------



## TimeSnow

LZ makes a LOT of amazing stuff.


----------



## mbwilson111

RikudouGoku said:


> The P1 still has a bit better mids (vocals), but the A6 seems to be scarily close.



What P1?  There are a few.  I have the Peacock P1.


----------



## RikudouGoku

mbwilson111 said:


> What P1?  There are a few.  I have the Peacock P1.


Tin Hifi P1 lol, the Peacock isnt really famous for their details.


----------



## mbwilson111

RikudouGoku said:


> Tin Hifi P1 lol, the Peacock isnt really famous for their details.



I was just pointing out that we need to be more clear.  There is also the MEE Audio  Pinnacle P1.  Maybe others?

There are three or four T2s... people have already forgotten the Einsear T2,  which, along with the Urban Fun HiFi, were the first IEMs recommended to me.


----------



## antdroid

I made a review of the NiceHCK NX7 Pro - https://www.antdroid.net/2020/01/nicehck-nx7-pro-review.html

It's got a nice impactful, slammy bass that I surprisingly liked, and a decent coherent mid-range, but the upper treble can be a little bright and harsh at times, causing some fatiguing listening. I otherwise really like it and the ability to change out face plates. The filters don't do much for me, as I think one is too bassy and one is too bright and lean.


----------



## DynamicEars

antdroid said:


> I made a review of the NiceHCK NX7 Pro - https://www.antdroid.net/2020/01/nicehck-nx7-pro-review.html
> 
> It's got a nice impactful, slammy bass that I surprisingly liked, and a decent coherent mid-range, but the upper treble can be a little bright and harsh at times, causing some fatiguing listening. I otherwise really like it and the ability to change out face plates. The filters don't do much for me, as I think one is too bassy and one is too bright and lean.



love your review as always and yeah that what i thought too, the blue filter is useless, everything is bassy but with sibilance on 8khz (it kills their mids and high mids but do nothing on trebles), while the red filter some users said they are like filterless regular NX7, so silver filter is the way to go (or the only way to go for me). Im agree about that fast decayed bass, great texture, punchy yet very controlled bass. Even critical crin also praise their bass. 1 of the best bass i heard in this price segment.


----------



## CoiL

antdroid said:


> I made a review of the NiceHCK NX7 Pro - https://www.antdroid.net/2020/01/nicehck-nx7-pro-review.html
> It's got a nice impactful, slammy bass that I surprisingly liked, and a decent coherent mid-range, but the upper treble can be a little bright and harsh at times, causing some fatiguing listening. I otherwise really like it and the ability to change out face plates. The filters don't do much for me, as I think one is too bassy and one is too bright and lean.


I knew it! 
Glad I didn`t jump on those when hype was high by some. That 6.5-8.5kHz area would hurt my ears and I could not tolerate it for longer listening sessions.
Your reviews are very useful for me, thanks!


----------



## brianforever

antdroid said:


> I made a review of the NiceHCK NX7 Pro - https://www.antdroid.net/2020/01/nicehck-nx7-pro-review.html
> 
> It's got a nice impactful, slammy bass that I surprisingly liked, and a decent coherent mid-range, but the upper treble can be a little bright and harsh at times, causing some fatiguing listening. I otherwise really like it and the ability to change out face plates. The filters don't do much for me, as I think one is too bassy and one is too bright and lean.



Thanks for the awesome review @antdroid..guess I will pass on this as I don't like to tame and prefer easier going IEMs


----------



## MrDelicious

dharmasteve said:


> I do think the Tin T2 has been surpassed by other IEMs nowadays, but I don't get calling them dull. They are certainly very musical and far from dull. Other people are the Tin T2s dull?


Super dull. Very analytical with little to no musicality to speak of. Probably depends on what one listens to tho, they're obviously not tuned to metal, pop and/or hip-hop.


----------



## tlenbit

Hello guys! Can you please compare oh10 vs t800 vs fh7? I have oh 10s and love everything about them (but now I want MORE MORE and MORE to enjoy sweet music, oh god, this makes me insane, I can't stop buying them now, too late.) I appreciate good volume and stage and smoothness of oh10s, but it loses control in high volumes. But all in all they are very very good, It's just that I want MORE


----------



## dharmasteve

MrDelicious said:


> Super dull. Very analytical with little to no musicality to speak of. Probably depends on what one listens to tho, they're obviously not tuned to metal, pop and/or hip-hop.



Well it seems all the reviews at the time and most that have them nowadays certainly don't see them as 'dull' like you. It's your fair opinion but defiitely out of kilter conpared to most peoples experiences of the Tin T2. With sound we all have different ways our brains work, our likes, dislikes. That's natural I guess. What IEMs do you like?


----------



## APC01

Hi

Sorry for my english.

I want to buy my first TWS headphones.

I have looked at many reviews and among the affordable models (budget) I need some advice to choose between these two models (both cost me approximately the same about € 21)

Which one do you advise between this two and why?

_ KZ S1 TWS True Wireless Bluetooth 5.0

or

_Tronsmart Spunky Beat Bluetooth TWS Earphone APTX Wireless

thanks


----------



## Slater (Jan 25, 2020)

APC01 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for my english.
> 
> ...



Welcome friend.

If it was me, I would also ask your question at this thread.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/going-fully-wireless-iems-too-soon-or-are-we-there-yet.861024/

The TWS thread is nothing but discussion about TWS earphones. The members that hang out in that thread test and report on every TWS model you can imagine. I would trust any advice they would give!

Good luck


----------



## SoundChoice

mbwilson111 said:


> I was just pointing out that we need to be more clear.  There is also the MEE Audio  Pinnacle P1.  Maybe others?
> 
> There are three or four T2s... people have already forgotten the Einsear T2,  which, along with the Urban Fun HiFi, were the first IEMs recommended to me.


Just the mere fact he named the model is, to me, a win.


----------



## APC01

thanks


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Dunu DM-480 is up. While it raises the bar for isolation and comfort for unvented universal-fit dynamic driver IEMs without compromising soundstage or introducing usability issues like driver flex, there is too much bass and the lower treble peak is painful to listen to. There are less fatiguing options around this price point with better technical performance.
Link: Dunu DM-480 Review


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 25, 2020)

CoiL said:


> I knew it!
> Glad I didn`t jump on those when hype was high by some. That 6.5-8.5kHz area would hurt my ears and I could not tolerate it for longer listening sessions.
> Your reviews are very useful for me, thanks!


You know there was an obvious pushing of this product, and we all can read the posts by who. Hence I don't take this thread seriously.  I won't be collecting a bunch of mediocre iems pushed here.

I hope people have some common sense here, and don't get gullable.


----------



## dharmasteve

There is a limit to how satisfactorily any IEM can transmit bass. Felt bass will have be trasmitted to something else worn over the abdomen. There are some bass experiencing wearables but nothing simple that could come with IEMs. There's something for the future.


----------



## MrDelicious

dharmasteve said:


> Well it seems all the reviews at the time and most that have them nowadays certainly don't see them as 'dull' like you. It's your fair opinion but defiitely out of kilter conpared to most peoples experiences of the Tin T2. With sound we all have different ways our brains work, our likes, dislikes. That's natural I guess. What IEMs do you like?


Currently I'm quite fond of Final's E series, I use E3000 at work and E4000 at home. I don't generally have a preferred signature I think, but I do like more than less bass.


----------



## dharmasteve

MrDelicious said:


> Currently I'm quite fond of Final's E series, I use E3000 at work and E4000 at home. I don't generally have a preferred signature I think, but I do like more than less bass.



I love these threads because I haven't heard most IEMs spoken about. I just don't have the dosh. I nearly bought the E3000,  but ended up getting something else. They have a big fan base.


----------



## RikudouGoku

definitely need more time with the LZ A6 but I can say without a doubt that This is gonna be one of my *Endgame *iems. ( this one focusing on the treble, gonna need one for neutral "fun" and one with tuning like the blon 03, warmish L-shaped)


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> love your review as always and yeah that what i thought too, the blue filter is useless, everything is bassy but with sibilance on 8khz (it kills their mids and high mids but do nothing on trebles), while the red filter some users said they are like filterless regular NX7, so silver filter is the way to go (or the only way to go for me). Im agree about that fast decayed bass, great texture, punchy yet very controlled bass. Even critical crin also praise their bass. 1 of the best bass i heard in this price segment.


Really?  I felt like bass was nothing special on these compared to the urbanfun isso14, bqeyz bq3, etcetera.  Good enough, but not particularly impactful or deep/profound like others.

I don't find them sibilant or harsh really, but what I can say it's the biggest thing keeping them from being a true contender is the soundstage and imaging.  It just doesn't compete even at it's own price point.

That seems like the truly obvious area of improvement to me for them to focus on.


----------



## Tonymac136

APC01 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for my english.
> 
> ...



I have both. The Spunky Beat sounds slightly better of the two with deeper bass and slightly more natural timbre. BUT... The Spunky doesn't quite go loud enough! Additionally, I have some connection problem, the right channel drops out for about half a second every three songs or so. I don't know if I have a bad unit or if they all do that.

For my money, it's the KZ that wins.


----------



## kmmbd

MrDelicious said:


> Currently I'm quite fond of Final's E series, I use E3000 at work and E4000 at home. I don't generally have a preferred signature I think, but I do like more than less bass.



Glad to see another E series lover out here. Can't get enough of my E5000 and E1000. While their price-points are at the two extremes, E1000 actually has the most balanced sound among all of E series and should definitely cater well to the neutralheads. Final is indeed exceptional in their tuning philosophy.


----------



## DynamicEars (Jan 25, 2020)

SciOC said:


> Really?  I felt like bass was nothing special on these compared to the urbanfun isso14, bqeyz bq3, etcetera.  Good enough, but not particularly impactful or deep/profound like others.
> 
> I don't find them sibilant or harsh really, but what I can say it's the biggest thing keeping them from being a true contender is the soundstage and imaging.  It just doesn't compete even at it's own price point.
> 
> That seems like the truly obvious area of improvement to me for them to focus on.



Their decay is fast and tight, attack and gone very snappy thats what i like about. Maybe you are a basshead and the quantity isnt enough for you but they have some quality bass. Imaging is very good for me but yeah i agree for soundstage, they still have much room for improvement but the current soundstage is quiet wide too. And mids area, too recessed for mid lover like me but still acceptable.

They arent harsh for me just intense and energetic in trebles, can be tiring for long session but in same time giving very nice details and very extended.

Note im using wide bore tips from TFZ for NX7 pro, or spiral dots. Wont going with sedna as they bringing more lower trebles

*edit : typo corrected


----------



## PhonoPhi

DynamicEars said:


> Their decay is fast and tight, attack and gone very snappy thats what i like about. Maybe you are a basshead and the quantity isnt enough for you but they have some quality bass. Imaging is very good for me but yeah i agree for soundstage, they still have much room for improvement but the current soundstage is quiet wide too. And mids area, too recessed for mid lover like me but still acceptable.
> 
> They arent harsh for me just intense and energetic in trebles, can be tiring for long session but in same time giving very nice details and very extended.
> 
> ...


I concur, very much my impressions on all aspects of NX7 pro.

I got NX7 pro in my quest for treble. It worked quite well for me.
NX7 pro to me is reasonably competitive in its cut-throat segment (for instance with C16, C12, ZSX) based on its virtues.

NX7 pro is harder to recommend as the only IEM, given its emphasis on treble, but as a complementary IEM, NX7 may be a good choice. 

Mid-centric C16 complements NX7 very nicely for me.
I hope either KZ/CCA, NiceHCK or someone else will finally put together the best bass, mids and treble from C16, C12/ZSX and NX7 pro (or other piezo) - all components are out there


----------



## Nimweth

Rummaging through my IEMs I rediscovered my Elecom CB1000 (1DD+piezo). It sounds wonderful on my Xduoo X20, balanced out. I think it's the best implementation of a piezo driver I've heard so far, (I have also Artiste DC1, **** and **** Pro). Definitely a hidden gem. Bass is clean and well balanced with good weight, mids are open and detailed and the treble is glorious, very extended with natural timbre. There's very little written about it. Anyone else have this one?


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> Rummaging through my IEMs I rediscovered my Elecom CB1000 (1DD+piezo). It sounds wonderful on my Xduoo X20, balanced out. I think it's the best implementation of a piezo driver I've heard so far, (I have also Artiste DC1, **** and **** Pro). Definitely a hidden gem. Bass is clean and well balanced with good weight, mids are open and detailed and the treble is glorious, very extended with natural timbre. There's very little written about it. Anyone else have this one?



How is the fit? From photos they look kind of awkward and uncomfortable, or at a minimum like they would have fitment problems with some people.

I have never been able to get a good fit from TinAudio T2. I have to use spacers, long tips, switch channels, and wear them down just to make them usable.

The layout of the Elecoms look very similar to the T2, which is why I’m asking.


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> How is the fit? From photos they look kind of awkward and uncomfortable, or at a minimum like they would have fitment problems with some people.
> 
> I have never been able to get a good fit from TinAudio T2. I have to use spacers, long tips, switch channels, and wear them down just to make them usable.
> 
> The layout of the Elecoms look very similar to the T2, which is why I’m asking.


I also took a while to get a good fit with my T3 and T4 but found that with Spinfits and wearing the cable down solved the problem. The same applies to the Elecom. It has a bulbous body but this actually balances out quite well once a tight fit is obtained and the IEMs themselves are quite light in weight.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Rummaging through my IEMs I rediscovered my Elecom CB1000 (1DD+piezo). It sounds wonderful on my Xduoo X20, balanced out. I think it's the best implementation of a piezo driver I've heard so far, (I have also Artiste DC1, **** and **** Pro). Definitely a hidden gem. Bass is clean and well balanced with good weight, mids are open and detailed and the treble is glorious, very extended with natural timbre. There's very little written about it. Anyone else have this one?



Elecom is still solid and the least gouging pricewise of the Japanese brands. Had the CB1000 but going unamped I sold it since it needed the juice to get to full potential. Also had the CH1010 which made me sell the CNT1; just a better sounding earphone. I thought Pioneer CH9T was in between those two edging out the CNT1 but losing slightly to the Elecom. Fixed cable but the even better CH2010 is not a bad deal for the $50 shipped it is going for on ebay.

Also just bought this...  https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELECOM-Can...833979&hash=item3b3be92439:g:KWwAAOSwZc1dvTeu
Can't resist for the price but needs a better MMCX cable to reach better heights. I have the BT 5.0 model of the RH1000 and it has a very likeable sound.

Also, ClieOS is a fan of the SH1000. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/page-305#post-14936268

Elecom is just a solid Asian brand.


----------



## CarefreeBoy

Dude... i feel scammed, one month ago everyone was saying that the cca c12 was ¨superior¨ to the kz zsx, and now a surprising amount of people are comming with the countrary, y'guys are only making me sad, i have buyers remorse :c


----------



## Tonymac136

CarefreeBoy said:


> Dude... i feel scammed, one month ago everyone was saying that the cca c12 was ¨superior¨ to the kz zsx, and now a surprising amount of people are comming with the countrary, y'guys are only making me sad, i have buyers remorse :c



I've only got the C12. It's great. I like it. If the ZSX is slightly better, who cares? Enjoy the C12 and get on with your life.


----------



## zachmal

CarefreeBoy said:


> Dude... i feel scammed, one month ago everyone was saying that the cca c12 was ¨superior¨ to the kz zsx, and now a surprising amount of people are comming with the countrary, y'guys are only making me sad, i have buyers remorse :c



there's lots of hype(trains) going around - learn to draw your own conclusions based on different reviews and also wait until getting yourself newly released chi-fi IEMs - they can be released up to on a weekly basis.

Is your buyer's remorse based on how unhappy you are with the C12 yourself or compared to the opinions and posts of others ?

cause I was in the same position, but then kept analyzing and comparing, seeing what I was liking or disliking about my current IEM and letting the emotions cool off for several days

instead of in a trigger-happy style snatching another set of IEMs (which ultimately wouldn't have made me really more happy - cause those IEMs all want to be listened to - lol)


----------



## Nimweth

jant71 said:


> Elecom is still solid and the least gouging pricewise of the Japanese brands. Had the CB1000 but going unamped I sold it since it needed the juice to get to full potential. Also had the CH1010 which made me sell the CNT1; just a better sounding earphone. I thought Pioneer CH9T was in between those two edging out the CNT1 but losing slightly to the Elecom. Fixed cable but the even better CH2010 is not a bad deal for the $50 shipped it is going for on ebay.
> 
> Also just bought this...  https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELECOM-Can...833979&hash=item3b3be92439:g:KWwAAOSwZc1dvTeu
> Can't resist for the price but needs a better MMCX cable to reach better heights. I have the BT 5.0 model of the RH1000 and it has a very likeable sound.
> ...


That CH 2010 looks very good. Do you know anything about this one?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/ELECOM-EHP...ords=elecom+earphones&qid=1580076333&sr=8-106


----------



## jant71 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> That CH 2010 looks very good. Do you know anything about this one?
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/ELECOM-EHP...ords=elecom+earphones&qid=1580076333&sr=8-106



Not as good as the 1010 or 2010. Top of the previous iteration CH1000/2000/3000. Said to be a bigger bass earphone. CNT1 fans should apply but CH2010 with the good helping of bass plus some technical ability should be the overall choice among the CH series afaik. SH1000 if you want the best ability with more bass and fun but that is pricier in the $130-ish range now but is a flagship model. CH3000 was an Elecom black sheep since it had durability issues here and there while the others don't seem to have any and are built tough. They never did make a CH3010  Of course when they get cheap enough still worth a shot but not if you want the CB1000 signature. Look out for the armature model if you want that...





https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2213#post-13446774


----------



## PhonoPhi

CarefreeBoy said:


> Dude... i feel scammed, one month ago everyone was saying that the cca c12 was ¨superior¨ to the kz zsx, and now a surprising amount of people are comming with the countrary, y'guys are only making me sad, i have buyers remorse :c


I have not seen anyone saying that ZSX is outright superior.
First of all, they are very similar.
Then, I got ZSX recently and was very happy that ZSX is noticeably different in sound to me - slightly less V/U compared to C12. I would take more subtle bass of ZSX and a bit more sparkle of C12.
For me ZSX fit worked great - but that is highly individual. More compact C12 should fit more universally and C12 is few bucks cheaper.

So enjoy your music with your great C12. In  any case, even for every "TOTAL" there will be "TOTAL TOTAL"


----------



## Slater (Jan 26, 2020)

CarefreeBoy said:


> Dude... i feel scammed, one month ago everyone was saying that the cca c12 was ¨superior¨ to the kz zsx, and now a surprising amount of people are comming with the countrary, y'guys are only making me sad, i have buyers remorse :c



I don’t remember that. It always seemed to be 50/50. I don’t remember anyone scamming anyone with 1 model vs the other.

Despite very minor differences in the sound, the main advantage to the C12 over the ZSX (that I remember) was always  the fit. The ZSX could be a challenging for fit many people, but the C12 shares the same shell as the ZST/ZSN/ZSN Pro/ZS10 Pro, which is universally an excellent fit.

You shouldn’t have buyers remorse! You have an awesome IEM that is better than 90% of budget ChiFi out there. A year ago (or 2 or 3 or 5), we could only *dream* of something as good as the C12 for the asking price! There’s *always* going to be something better, different, etc.


----------



## jant71

CarefreeBoy said:


> Dude... i feel scammed, one month ago everyone was saying that the cca c12 was ¨superior¨ to the kz zsx, and now a surprising amount of people are comming with the countrary, y'guys are only making me sad, i have buyers remorse :c



So your username is an oxymoron then. Should be CaretoomuchBoy  You wanna stick it out around here you gotta get more chill about $40 earphones. What happens when you spend $400??


----------



## CarefreeBoy (Jan 26, 2020)

jant71 said:


> So your username is an oxymoron then. Should be CaretoomuchBoy  You wanna stick it out around here you gotta get more chill about $40 earphones. What happens when you spend $400??


Well, i come back after leaving this comment during the morning, and i don't know if it's because english isn't my main language(i've edited basically every comment i've made becaude of the auto-corrector) , but it seems like my comment was a bit too harsh or maybe writen passive aggressively? I'm sorry to cause this missunderstaning, as my main reason to comment this was to seem more present or at least try to interact more in the forum, i tried to be funny and by the looks of it i'm not good at it, again sorry.


----------



## CarefreeBoy

Slater said:


> I don’t remember that. It always seemed to be 50/50. I don’t remember anyone scamming anyone with 1 model vs the other.
> 
> Despite very minor differences in the sound, the main advantage to the C12 over the ZSX (that I remember) was always  the fit. The ZSX could be a challenging for fit many people, but the C12 shares the same shell as the ZST/ZSN/ZSN Pro/ZS10 Pro, which is universally an excellent fit.
> 
> You shouldn’t have buyers remorse! You have an awesome IEM that is better than 90% of budget ChiFi out there. A year ago (or 2 or 3 or 5), we could only *dream* of something as good as the C12 for the asking price! There’s *always* going to be something better, different, etc.


Slater, you're a lovely person, everywhere i go i see you cheering someone up or sharing some useful tip, don't worry over my comment, it seems like i didn't estructure it well enough. :/


----------



## CarefreeBoy (Jan 26, 2020)

CarefreeBoy said:


> Well, i come back after leaving this comment during the morning, and i don't know if it's because english isn't my main language(i've edited basically every comment i've made becaude of the auto-corrector) , but it seems like my comment was a bit too harsh or maybe writen passive aggressively? I'm sorry to cause this missunderstaning, as my main reason to comment this was to seem more present or at least try to interact more in the forum, i tried to be funny and by the looks of it i'm not good at it, again sorry.


 frick. I'm writing on my cell phone and i don't know how to use the engine of the forum too well, this comment was unnecessary, sorry.


----------



## DynamicEars

CarefreeBoy said:


> Dude... i feel scammed, one month ago everyone was saying that the cca c12 was ¨superior¨ to the kz zsx, and now a surprising amount of people are comming with the countrary, y'guys are only making me sad, i have buyers remorse :c



I don't remember everyone saying C12 was superior to ZSX, even me, as one of first adopter of ZSX , I prefer ZSX that more balanced, its all about preference. I remembered some people went for C12 for their fit and more energetic lower trebles that perceive more details, some opted ZSX for more balanced signature, but technically they are definitely side grade, along with TRN V90, I can't state which one is better, they are just on the same level, around same price, definitely a side grade.
You may want to gather more information and reviews, read on many thread before you buy something, don't just based on 1 person impressions that can be subjective, or different taste with you, or they listen to different genres. After all we have different ears, different preferences. And don't surprised if you have the best one this month, but there are maybe another best next month in chifi world, dont regret about that and don't feel bad about that. Trust me your C12 is considered 1 of the best buy up to $50 segment price.
Welcome to headfi and the rabbit hole


----------



## Slater

CarefreeBoy said:


> Slater, you're a lovely person, everywhere i go i see you cheering someone up or sharing some useful tip, don't worry over my comment, it seems like i didn't estructure it well enough. :/



Don’t stress about it, friend. We welcome everyone here, and we are glad that you wanted to participate more!

I understand what you meant by your original post. Your original post was not interpreted as aggressive or improper, so do not worry or apologize.

I too have sometimes felt like perhaps I made the wrong decision. Just remember that not everyone will like the same sound as others. A lot of it depends on the individual sound preference or the type of music you listen to. That is often why some people will say they like 1 headphone and not another. It can also be your individual ear anatomy, because the ear canal can amplify certain frequencies and cause a spike for some people.

Of course, there is also QC defects, and some headphones that are just plain junk due to poor tuning or low quality parts.

Regardless of the reason, don’t second guess your choices. There is *always* something better to try, and the headphones that we own at one point or another is all part of the learning experience and enjoyment of this hobby.

As long as you are enjoying your favorite music, then you have made the right choice!


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> How is the fit? From photos they look kind of awkward and uncomfortable, or at a minimum like they would have fitment problems with some people.
> 
> I have never been able to get a good fit from TinAudio T2. I have to use spacers, long tips, switch channels, and wear them down just to make them usable.
> 
> The layout of the Elecoms look very similar to the T2, which is why I’m asking.


Further to my last reply, I have found that an even better fit can be obtained on the CB1000 by using smaller tips. The nozzle is rather long and now the curved inner surface of the IEMs rests comfortably on my ear.


----------



## Tonymac136

Slater said:


> Don’t stress about it, friend. We welcome everyone here, and we are glad that you wanted to participate more!
> 
> I understand what you meant by your original post. Your original post was not interpreted as aggressive or improper, so do not worry or apologize.
> 
> ...



This absolutely. It's part of the fun of ChiFi. Sometimes getting a hyped IEM that you dislike (in my case Bonus IE and ****) and sometimes being surprised by a not well loved IEM (NiceHCK N3 is about as good as it gets with punk). The forum has taught me who is most likely to agree on an IEM and who won't. So I know as and when I do buy IEMs that cost the same as my cans who to listen to and who to ignore. Sure there's been disappointment along the way but there have been pleasant surprises too, and my entire IEM collection still cost about the same as my most expensive cans...


----------



## Nimweth

jant71 said:


> Elecom is still solid and the least gouging pricewise of the Japanese brands. Had the CB1000 but going unamped I sold it since it needed the juice to get to full potential. Also had the CH1010 which made me sell the CNT1; just a better sounding earphone. I thought Pioneer CH9T was in between those two edging out the CNT1 but losing slightly to the Elecom. Fixed cable but the even better CH2010 is not a bad deal for the $50 shipped it is going for on ebay.
> 
> Also just bought this...  https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELECOM-Can...833979&hash=item3b3be92439:g:KWwAAOSwZc1dvTeu
> Can't resist for the price but needs a better MMCX cable to reach better heights. I have the BT 5.0 model of the RH1000 and it has a very likeable sound.
> ...


Yes, you are right. Amping the CB1000 really brings out the best in them!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

CarefreeBoy said:


> Dude... i feel scammed, one month ago everyone was saying that the cca c12 was ¨superior¨ to the kz zsx, and now a surprising amount of people are comming with the countrary, y'guys are only making me sad, i have buyers remorse :c


I think I remember that. But I also remember people saying they both sound different so it was up to the person to figure out which one was best.

This iem game is a challenging one.


----------



## brianforever

CarefreeBoy said:


> Slater, you're a lovely person, everywhere i go i see you cheering someone up or sharing some useful tip, don't worry over my comment, it seems like i didn't estructure it well enough. :/


you too @CarefreeBoy we are here to help each other @Slater yes n important person in this community..most important enjoy and have fun discussing on our beloved hobby


----------



## SoundChoice

CarefreeBoy said:


> Dude... i feel scammed, one month ago everyone was saying that the cca c12 was ¨superior¨ to the kz zsx, and now a surprising amount of people are comming with the countrary, y'guys are only making me sad, i have buyers remorse :c



The truth is, no one hears sounds or music the way you do. Some people will say IEM X is the greatest thing since Tesla and Da Vinci collaborated on headphones. Others will find that same IEM as useless as the ash at the bottom of a dumpster fire. The best you can do is try to minimize your risk, particularly when buying from AliExpress, by identifying people whose tastes match yours, or community favorites, but those aren’t guarantees. At the end of the day, it’s all a crapshoot. However, there’s nothing like unboxing that new earphone for which you’ve been waiting, having this website, its users, and the world fade away, and with just you and your music, smile at the revelation of a discovery which brings you satisfying enjoyment and escape with each musical note.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I had to order a new bike to commute to university with......costs like 700 usd... I could Have bought the Dunu Dk2001 AND moondrop blessing 2 and still have some money left......good priorities right?


----------



## Tonymac136

RikudouGoku said:


> I had to order a new bike to commute to university with......costs like 700 usd... I could Have bought the Dunu Dk2001 AND moondrop blessing 2 and still have some money left......good priorities right?



Nope. All wrong. Do you live in some kind of alternate reality where bikes cannot be purchased secondhand to facilitate IEM purchases?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tonymac136 said:


> Nope. All wrong. Do you live in some kind of alternate reality where bikes cannot be purchased secondhand to facilitate IEM purchases?


I dont like secondhand stuff lol.


----------



## edoin

Should have bought Blessing 2 instead. Besides, walking is safer than riding a bike.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 28, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> I had to order a new bike to commute to university with......costs like 700 usd... I could Have bought the Dunu Dk2001 AND moondrop blessing 2 and still have some money left......good priorities right?



Should have got a Chi-Bi bike and saved your self some $$$. I hear there are good new options from the likes of TFC(The Fragrant Cyclist) and Forkdrop.


----------



## d3myz

SoundChoice said:


> The truth is, no one hears sounds or music the way you do. Some people will say IEM X is the greatest thing since Tesla and Da Vinci collaborated on headphones. Others will find that same IEM as useless as the ash at the bottom of a dumpster fire. The best you can do is try to minimize your risk, particularly when buying from AliExpress, by identifying people whose tastes match yours, or community favorites, but those aren’t guarantees. At the end of the day, it’s all a crapshoot. However, there’s nothing like unboxing that new earphone for which you’ve been waiting, having this website, its users, and the world fade away, and with just you and your music, smile at the revelation of a discovery which brings you satisfying enjoyment and escape with each musical note.


Couldn't agree more. I try and look for a majority of folks impressions before buying, like I did with the Blons. It doesn't mean i'm not pissed when I get something that doesn't sound great for me, but it comes with the territory.


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Should have got a Chi-Bi bike and saved your self some $$$. I hear there are good new options from the likes of TFC(The Fragrant Cyclist) and Forkdrop.



If you get this, you’d have the best of both worlds:


----------



## d3myz

Slater said:


> If you get this, you’d have the best of both worlds:


But does it have a headphone jack? How about BT?


----------



## Slater

d3myz said:


> But does it have a headphone jack? How about BT?



Unfortunately not. But this one does!


----------



## SoundChoice

jant71 said:


> Should have got a Chi-Bi bike and saved your self some $$$. I hear there are good new options from the likes of TFC(The Fragrant Cyclist) and Forkdrop.



The Chi-Fi bike won't be shipped until after Chinese New Year, will be held up in customs for weeks, and then finally arrive with no seat cover and the wheels out of balance.


----------



## HungryPanda

MY LZ A6 mini is acting up, It starts to get quieter after playing 3 or 4 songs.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> MY LZ A6 mini is acting up, It starts to get quieter after playing 3 or 4 songs.



Isn’t that similar to what happens to some TRN BA5?


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes I read about the BA5, I'm mystified. It just happened yesterday, wore the LZ A6 minis out shopping and took them out of my ears while in a shop, put them in when leaving and thought my dap volume had been turned way down so turned it up. When I got back I had set my dap on full volume. Left the iems overnight and put them in today for my commute, got 4 songs in and the volume just dropped.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Yes I read about the BA5, I'm mystified. It just happened yesterday, wore the LZ A6 minis out shopping and took them out of my ears while in a shop, put them in when leaving and thought my dap volume had been turned way down so turned it up. When I got back I had set my dap on full volume. Left the iems overnight and put them in today for my commute, got 4 songs in and the volume just dropped.



Dang, that sucks. I assume it’s the BA (ie treble) dropping out? Or is it the whole thing (like you just dialed the overall output volume down)?


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes like the whole volume just dropped and the same amount in both earpieces


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Yes like the whole volume just dropped and the same amount in both earpieces



That is very unusual.

If I had to guess, I would say it could be a problem with the crossover board. When resistors or capacitors go bad (or are out of spec) they can do crazy things. That would make the most sense, as the whole earphone output runs through the crossover boards.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm going to try with different daps tomorrow as I only had my Hiby R3 with me


----------



## DynamicEars

HungryPanda said:


> MY LZ A6 mini is acting up, It starts to get quieter after playing 3 or 4 songs.



Wait panda, are you using red filter?

Ive read somewhere that these happens with some filters, especially more taming filter in A6, so in A6 mini would be red filter.
Try to switch to black filter and see what happen.
Because the smaller pores of red filters are easily to be blocked by moisture or something.

Not sure of this is your case but that doesn't cost you anything right?


----------



## CactusPete23

DynamicEars said:


> Wait panda, are you using red filter?
> 
> Ive read somewhere that these happens with some filters, especially more taming filter in A6, so in A6 mini would be red filter.
> Try to switch to black filter and see what happen.
> ...


T
This would make more sense to affect both earphones, than crossover networks failing at the same in both earpieces.  Never had blockage happen to me, but have heard similar things with others, on different iems.


----------



## 1clearhead

If it's moisture my friends...try this! 

Moisture build up? Quick fix would be to unscrew the tuning filters you’re currently using, hold them between yours fingers towards your lips and blow a burst of air into them from the inside exiting outward from the outer vents for several seconds repeating it two or three times for each filter. Finally, screw them back to the housing and you're good to go. Though, another quick fix would be to eliminate the filter screen once and for all for a moisture-free listening experience!

-Clear


----------



## peter123

HungryPanda said:


> Yes like the whole volume just dropped and the same amount in both earpieces



I'm pretty sure it's a moisture issue, I had the same problem with my A5. I've also read about people with the same issue on A6 and mini.


----------



## rayliam80

HungryPanda said:


> Yes I read about the BA5, I'm mystified. It just happened yesterday, wore the LZ A6 minis out shopping and took them out of my ears while in a shop, put them in when leaving and thought my dap volume had been turned way down so turned it up. When I got back I had set my dap on full volume. Left the iems overnight and put them in today for my commute, got 4 songs in and the volume just dropped.



Out of all the IEMs I own, the LZ A5 did this to me on a long trans-Pacific flight (15 hours) where one of the earpieces (I think the left) became quieter until no sound was coming from it. I thought they were toast. But a few days later I tried them out of curiosity and they worked fine. Still working until now but I baby the hell out of them and no longer travel with them. Someone in the old A5 thread said it was probably due to moisture buildup and that some others had similar issues with this phenomenon with LZ products (A4/A5). Maybe try leaving them in a container with silica packets or rice?


----------



## HungryPanda

DynamicEars said:


> Wait panda, are you using red filter?
> 
> Ive read somewhere that these happens with some filters, especially more taming filter in A6, so in A6 mini would be red filter.
> Try to switch to black filter and see what happen.
> ...


 I'm using the black filter, but thanks everyone for the advice


----------



## DynamicEars

HungryPanda said:


> I'm using the black filter, but thanks everyone for the advice



oh okay, maybe still can build up the moisture but supposed to not as bad as denser red filter. I have yet to have any problem with decreased volume issue, but I only listen at home so far for my A6 Mini


----------



## Infoseeker

Hiby store on AliExpress added these single dynamic iems. Hiby Seeds 2. Anyone know anything about them? 

 US $147.14  21%OFF | HiBy Seeds II High Performance HIFI Stereo Earbuds earphone In-Ear Monitors single dynamic driver Hi-Res HDSS
https://a.aliexpress.com/_sw7QeN


----------



## baskingshark

Infoseeker said:


> Hiby store on AliExpress added these single dynamic iems. Hiby Seeds 2. Anyone know anything about them?
> 
> US $147.14  21%OFF | HiBy Seeds II High Performance HIFI Stereo Earbuds earphone In-Ear Monitors single dynamic driver Hi-Res HDSS
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_sw7QeN



LOL they claim to possess "black ops classified tech":




 

The shell looks on the larger side (on the store page where there's a girl using this IEM). It doesn't look like it's even sitting nicely in the ears despite their claims of ergonomic and seamless fit:






I think HiBy does DAPs/Mp3 players, haven't seen them push out IEMs, though correct me if I'm mistaken.
Personally I'll wait for reviews first. At $149 USD, I wouldn't do a blind purchase, since we are so spoilt for choice for DD CHIFI since 2019 (even this year, there seem to be cheaper and well regarded DDs like Moondrop Starfield, KBEAR Diamond, DUNU DM-480, and of course the venerable BLON BL-03).


----------



## SciOC

baskingshark said:


> LOL they claim to possess "black ops classified tech":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could get the original seeds as an add on perk with the original R6 on indiegogo, but I literally never saw anyone mention having gotten or tried them....

So that says something right there.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ordered the ThieAudio Voyager 3 and gonna review that.


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a6.23515/reviews#review-23224

Finally done, my first treble ENDGAME iem.


----------



## Solar1971

Just received my CCA CA4. Yea!!
In my honest opinion......
If you are looking for a sub 20$ IEM. 
The CCA CA4 are better then the KZ ZST pro 15$ or the KZ ZSN pro 14$. They are even neck and neck with the KZ ZSR. 
The ZSR are roughly 20$ and the CA4 were 14$. 
So the edge has to go to the CA4. 
Best 20$ and under IEM I own. 
Go go CCA!!!


----------



## mffl41

Which Chinese IEMs will deliver the best mid range? I own a pair of KZ ZST, but I am looking for something that sounds better than that. I use my Sennheiser IE8s when I want to listen to bass heavy music and my daily driver are the iBasso IT01. I love the fun sound signature it provides while giving a great low and high end, imo. However, I am looking for an IEM that gives me very smooth and forward mids with good detail. One of my favorite pair of IEMs was the DBA-02, due to the great mids and details, but it was severely lacking in the bass/low end. Is there a pair of Chinese IEMs that will give me what I want? Perhaps the CCA CA4?


----------



## Infoseeker

Tin Hifi P1 after being EQ'd can do so. Great mids. Bass responds well to EQ. 

But somebody else can probably suggest something good out of the box sound.


----------



## mffl41

Infoseeker said:


> Tin Hifi P1 after being EQ'd can do so. Great mids. Bass responds well to EQ.
> 
> But somebody else can probably suggest something good out of the box sound.



I appreciate the suggestion. I forgot to mention that I would like the spend no more than $60. After reading reviews, I might give the CCA CA4 a try.


----------



## assassin10000

mffl41 said:


> I appreciate the suggestion. I forgot to mention that I would like the spend no more than $60. After reading reviews, I might give the CCA CA4 a try.



I'd consider taking a look at the bqeyz earphones. I haven't heard them personally though. Many have said they are the next step up from many kz/cca offerings though.


----------



## Slater

mffl41 said:


> Which Chinese IEMs will deliver the best mid range? I own a pair of KZ ZST, but I am looking for something that sounds better than that. I use my Sennheiser IE8s when I want to listen to bass heavy music and my daily driver are the iBasso IT01. I love the fun sound signature it provides while giving a great low and high end, imo. However, I am looking for an IEM that gives me very smooth and forward mids with good detail. One of my favorite pair of IEMs was the DBA-02, due to the great mids and details, but it was severely lacking in the bass/low end. Is there a pair of Chinese IEMs that will give me what I want? Perhaps the CCA CA4?



BQEYZ KB100 would be my vote. It’s definitely a step up from KZs.


----------



## mffl41

Thanks for the BQEYZ suggestions! I am reading up on them vs the CCA/KZ IEMs and it's mostly good stuff. I'll probably order a pair today and be listening to them around this time tomorrow


----------



## Solar1971

assassin10000 said:


> I'd consider taking a look at the bqeyz earphones. I haven't heard them personally though. Many have said they are the next step up from many kz/cca offerings though.



100% all the way BQEYZ BQ3 56$
Very very nice IEMs. 
For a bit less the BQEYZ KB100. Roughly 50$ also great IEMs. 
But not as good as the BQ3. 
Enjoy


----------



## Nimweth

mffl41 said:


> I appreciate the suggestion. I forgot to mention that I would like the spend no more than $60. After reading reviews, I might give the CCA CA4 a try.


CA4 is very V shaped with powerful bass and recessed mids so perhaps not what you're looking for. TRN BA5 is very good in mids and produces a good neutral sound.


----------



## Nimweth

Solar1971 said:


> 100% all the way BQEYZ BQ3 56$
> Very very nice IEMs.
> For a bit less the BQEYZ KB100. Roughly 50$ also great IEMs.
> But not as good as the BQ3.
> Enjoy


BQ3 is a very good option, I agree!


----------



## Slater

Solar1971 said:


> 100% all the way BQEYZ BQ3 56$
> Very very nice IEMs.
> For a bit less the BQEYZ KB100. Roughly 50$ also great IEMs.
> But not as good as the BQ3.
> Enjoy



I don’t own nor have ever heard the BQ3, so I can only recommend stuff I’ve heard.

The BQ3 was their flagship before the Spring 1 came along, so I’m sure it’s awesome as well. I haven’t heard anything from BQEYZ that I didn’t like.

One thing I will mention is the shell for the BQ3 is much bigger than the KB100. I know people have made comments about the large fit of the BQ3. So if OP has smaller ears, he/she may want to consider the smaller size of the KB100. Just food for thought


----------



## PhonoPhi

Solar1971 said:


> 100% all the way BQEYZ BQ3 56$
> Very very nice IEMs.
> For a bit less the BQEYZ KB100. Roughly 50$ also great IEMs.
> But not as good as the BQ3.
> Enjoy


So how do BQ3 & KB100 compare to ZSX & C12? Also how would your describe 1 More Quad in comparison? Would be great to know your opinion.


----------



## nxnje

Hello everyone,
my review of the Kinera TYR is out!
I'm falling in love with this little microdriver.

https://audio-monkeys.com/in-ear/kinera-tyr-en/

I'll be posting some more reviews in the days: KB Ear Knight, TRN ST1, Smabat ST-10.


----------



## Infoseeker

nxnje said:


> Hello everyone,
> my review of the Kinera TYR is out!
> I'm falling in love with this little microdriver.
> 
> ...



Those Kinera almost seem like rebranded Final Audio E-series from your description with them.


----------



## Timoteew

wackoip said:


> Shozy form 1.4 unbox
> Bought it from a small shop here in Hong Kong. Haven’t got time to listen to them yet. cost HK$999 approx US$128. Will run in first


Keen to hear your listening impressions!


----------



## baskingshark

mffl41 said:


> Which Chinese IEMs will deliver the best mid range? I own a pair of KZ ZST, but I am looking for something that sounds better than that. I use my Sennheiser IE8s when I want to listen to bass heavy music and my daily driver are the iBasso IT01. I love the fun sound signature it provides while giving a great low and high end, imo. However, I am looking for an IEM that gives me very smooth and forward mids with good detail. One of my favorite pair of IEMs was the DBA-02, due to the great mids and details, but it was severely lacking in the bass/low end. Is there a pair of Chinese IEMs that will give me what I want? Perhaps the CCA CA4?



If u want a true midcentric set, and if u can up your budget to around $80 USD, u can consider the Hisenior B5+. 5 Knowles BA.
N shaped, lower mids > upper mids in quantity, with some roll off in subbass/higher treble - it takes well to EQ though, so u can always EQ the bass up (which I do). But the mids are very lush and great for vocals. Very smooth, good timbre and technicalities.


----------



## Solar1971

Slater said:


> I don’t own nor have ever heard the BQ3, so I can only recommend stuff I’ve heard.
> 
> The BQ3 was their flagship before the Spring 1 came along, so I’m sure it’s awesome as well. I haven’t heard anything from BQEYZ that I didn’t like.
> 
> One thing I will mention is the shell for the BQ3 is much bigger than the KB100. I know people have made comments about the large fit of the BQ3. So if OP has smaller ears, he/she may want to consider the smaller size of the KB100. Just food for thought



yes. The KB100 is easier to get a good seal. 
The BQ3, sometimes I have to give them a slight rotation inside my ear of about 10 to 15 degrees
Back and forth a few times to get a really good seal. But once that’s done they sound great. 
This may be due to the shell being large. I’m not sure, but as far as an easy fit goes, the KB100
Wins. But as far as everything else goes, BQ3 is better in my opinion.  
Either way, they’re both really good. 
Don’t forget the CCA C10. Also very good for under 60$


----------



## chinmie

mffl41 said:


> Which Chinese IEMs will deliver the best mid range? I own a pair of KZ ZST, but I am looking for something that sounds better than that. I use my Sennheiser IE8s when I want to listen to bass heavy music and my daily driver are the iBasso IT01. I love the fun sound signature it provides while giving a great low and high end, imo. However, I am looking for an IEM that gives me very smooth and forward mids with good detail. One of my favorite pair of IEMs was the DBA-02, due to the great mids and details, but it was severely lacking in the bass/low end. Is there a pair of Chinese IEMs that will give me what I want? Perhaps the CCA CA4?





baskingshark said:


> If u want a true midcentric set, and if u can up your budget to around $80 USD, u can consider the Hisenior B5+. 5 Knowles BA.
> N shaped, lower mids > upper mids in quantity, with some roll off in subbass/higher treble - it takes well to EQ though, so u can always EQ the bass up (which I do). But the mids are very lush and great for vocals. Very smooth, good timbre and technicalities.



and if you're up for it, the MT100 is the direct upgrade from the B5+ sound. it's better in all front, but looses some passive isolation points because of the open back design. 
definitely a jump in price, but really worth it. let's hope they'd go on sale again


----------



## Solar1971

PhonoPhi said:


> So how do BQ3 & KB100 compare to ZSX & C12? Also how would your describe 1 More Quad in comparison? Would be great to know your opinion.



in my opinion ZSX And 1More quad are both really good. I would give the edge to the quads. 
but they are also more expensive. The ZSX are awesome for the price. 
C12 is also good but is more balanced. It’s lows are not as powerful as I would like. But it’s very clean and detailed. 
kB100 is good but in a slightly lower tier. 
In this order. Best to worst for my personal taste in music. 
Quad, BQ3, ZSX, C10, C12, KB100
This is primarily EDM listening with some jazz mixed in once in a while. 
But sometimes the order of these IEMs changes depending on my mood.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 31, 2020)

Comparing with jade audio ea3, zs7 (quite different sound signature), tfz t2 (also different), tin t2. The BQEYZ kb100 give me something that no other earphones in my inventory give. It satisfies the craving for technical finesse, at the same time being non fatiguing and just an easy listen. It doesn't get boring like the tin t2's do sometimes.

+1 for the kb100 from me. I don't have the bq3 though so can't say about that.

What i do have is the one more triples. And lets just say they have been sitting in the dust since even tin t2 came out. They aren't bad. They are quite v shaped, and my liking has changed since.


----------



## Banbeucmas

My Kinera TYR review. I somewhat like it though but wouldn't straight out recommending it
https://banbeu.com/kinera-tyr-review/


----------



## Markolav

wackoip said:


> Shozy form 1.4 unbox
> Bought it from a small shop here in Hong Kong. Haven’t got time to listen to them yet. cost HK$999 approx US$128. Will run in first



Damn those look nice, mine is on the way. Do you have Form 1.1 as well?


----------



## nxnje

Infoseeker said:


> Those Kinera almost seem like rebranded Final Audio E-series from your description with them.


I found a "Final" paper in the box, so I think they are Final Audio rebranded as well.
Unfortunately, I don't have any Final product so I cannot compare with them.


----------



## Infoseeker

If I managed to figure that out correctly, then bravo to you for such a descriptive review I could understand.


----------



## pr0b3r (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi, everyone! Please forgive my noob impressions. Just sharing my thoughts on these. 

*NF Audio NA1 Dynamic Driver IEM*

Based on the documentation included in the package, Shenzhen Ningfan Acoustics Co., Ltd. manufactured this product under the NF Audio brand name. They also noted that the NF stands for “Near Field, Nice Fit, Nice Frequency.” The brand has released several other earphones already including custom fit IEMs (CIEM).
Comments on sound, build, and aesthetics are mostly subjective and based on how I appreciate this product. As always, YMMV.

*PROS:*
• Clean and well balanced bass response
• Highly resolving details
• Seamless build quality
• Quite easy to drive
*CONS:*
• Some tracks seem to sound sibilant

*Source:*
• Sony Walkman ZX300

*Build, Fit, and Accessories:*
NF Audio did a great job for the build quality of the NA1. The outer part of the shell is made of aluminum with an elegant design bearing the NF Audio logo, NF. It is coated in a matte finish which adds an elegant feel to it. The outer shell joins seamlessly with the inner part which appears to be a semi-opaque resin. It’s as if the whole shell was made out of single block of material, having no feeling of being clamped together when you run your fingers between the outer and the inner parts. Two vent holes can be found in each earpiece; one located near the nozzle which looks like just a hole poked into the resin, and the other one close to the outer shell which is made of metal with a small bore in the center. The included cable is a 5N silver-plated OFC with 2-pin connectors and a 3.5mm single ended plug. Cable design is decent and doesn’t look like a generic type of cable, having NF Audio labels on the plug as well as on its Y-split. It also has a Velcro strap attached to it.

Throughout my testing period, I did not encounter any signs of driver flex. And that’s good news for this dynamic driver IEM.

I decided to use my own wide bore ear tips, which appears to be just appropriate since the nozzles are a bit wide in diameter. They sit comfortably enough using medium tips, though still protruding a little bit off my ears.

Other accessories include two extra sets of ear tips (S, M, L) for balanced and bass tunings, a cleaning brush, and a box-shaped traveling case with snap-on magnets.

*Sound:*
• *Bass* – The overall bass response is well balanced and clean, no bleed going into the upper frequencies at all. Bassheads will probably feel the lack of quantity on the subbass though. For me, there’s definitely enough rumble to feel whenever tracks needed it. This doesn’t strike me as a bass-anemic IEM. There’s also a decent punch on the midbass, with a quite fast decay and enough thump on mid to higher volume levels, but almost on the threshold of being smooth. Overall, it’s a well-rounded bass that fits my preference.
• *Midrange* – Vocals sound slightly upfront and at times on the thin side. Sibilant recordings, specially of female vocals, have the tendency of being slightly emphasized. It is probably unforgiving on such qualities of recordings. The rest of the frequency is rich in detail. Stringed instruments are highlighted well without being too upfront throughout.
• *Treble* – The upper midrange going up to the treble region is highly resolving while still having a smooth feel to it. The sparkle up top is good without any obvious graininess. Though the extension could have been improved more.
• *Soundstage* – Soundstage width is good which enhances its imaging capability as well as its instrument separation. There’s enough airiness which prevents the overall sound to feel confined or too intimate despite all the microdetails being offered.

*iBasso IT01 comparison:*
The IT01 has more subbass quantity and goes a little deeper. Vocals sound more laid back, but without any hint of sibilance or harshness. Treble is on the smooth side here in comparison to the better textured NA1. Extensions on both ends are slightly better on the IT01. Soundstage feels more airy, but with almost the same width. The NA1 edges the IT01 when it comes to definition of microdetails and overall resolution.

*Conclusion:*
The NF Audio NA1 has a well-rounded sound which, I think, will please both bassheads and trebleheads enough. Those who are looking for “earth-shaking” bass or boom-boom type of sound may look at some other place. Perhaps try the iBasso IT01 instead. However, if you’re the type who’s looking to pay more attention to details and who’s also looking to have a great all-rounder type of IEM, I highly suggest you try the NA1. Awesome dynamics! For the asking price of $169, I would say that money is well spent on these, having an excellent build quality, elegant design, and despite leaning slightly to bright at times, still maintains a flexible type of sound signature with good neutrality.


         

*SPECS:*
• Model: NA1
• Driver: Double cavity dynamic driver
• Frequency response: 9Hz - 40kHz
• Maximum SPL: 125dB
• Sensitivity: 110dB/mW
• Distortion: <1%
• Impedance: 18Ω
• Sound insulation: 25dB
• Cable: 2-pin 0.78mm 5N silver-plated OFC
• Plug: 3.5mm single ended
• Dimension: 138 x 225 x 50mm
• Net weight: 330g


----------



## Babayagga

NF Audio NA2 on sale on DROP for only $70!


----------



## Banbeucmas

nxnje said:


> I found a "Final" paper in the box, so I think they are Final Audio rebranded as well.
> Unfortunately, I don't have any Final product so I cannot compare with them.


Just the tips in the TYR for me. I think there has been a collaboration or smth


----------



## nxnje

Banbeucmas said:


> Just the tips in the TYR for me. I think there has been a collaboration or smth


Don't know. But now I'm sure the tips are from final as I've seen some reviews about Final products and they're almost identical.


----------



## yorosello

10 of feb is still a long way to go


----------



## SoundChoice (Feb 2, 2020)

One good thing about the system maintenance where no one can post is I got to finally see this:

"You do not have any subscribed threads that are unread."

and for the dozens of really smart posts I read yesterday from really helpful Head-Fi members which featured tremendous wisdom and insight:

LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE
LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE


----------



## Banbeucmas

nxnje said:


> Don't know. But now I'm sure the tips are from final as I've seen some reviews about Final products and they're almost identical.


I think it's just some form of collab

Strangely after I push my review Final automatically follows me


----------



## kmmbd

A bit off-topic: Am I the only one who's struggling to get used to this new head-fi layout? On a desktop browser it looks quite weird with loads of blank space on both sides of the screen. :|


----------



## TimeSnow

kmmbd said:


> A bit off-topic: Am I the only one who's struggling to get used to this new head-fi layout? On a desktop browser it looks quite weird with loads of blank space on both sides of the screen. :|


The mobile ver is also pretty strange relatively. Lol. As are the emails... I guess they drive traffic to the site...


----------



## Dannemand (Feb 2, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> A bit off-topic: Am I the only one who's struggling to get used to this new head-fi layout? On a desktop browser it looks quite weird with loads of blank space on both sides of the screen. :|



Not the only one, I absolutely hate it. But I think we have to get used to it: It's a trend across websites and apps nowadays towards as little readable information as possible on any given screen: Large fonts, boldface whenever possible, increased line spacing, lots and lots of white space all over. I assume the idea is that fewer of those pesky letters on the screen means it's more visually appealing (or less intimidating to some) and efficiency of browsing and reading isn't a concern.


----------



## HungryPanda

The future is not always brighter


----------



## genck

HungryPanda said:


> The future is not always brighter


That's good, warmer sound sig is better


----------



## Slater (Feb 2, 2020)

Dannemand said:


> Not the only one, I absolutely hate it. But I think we have to get used to it: It's a trend across websites and apps nowadays towards as little readable information as possible on any given screen: Large fonts, boldface whenever possible, increased line spacing, lots and lots of white space all over. I assume the idea is that fewer of those pesky letters on the screen means it's more visually appealing (or less intimidating to some) and efficiency of browsing and reading isn't a concern.



What I don’t like is that the text won’t always wrap properly on mobile devices.

Like this:




Depending on the particular post (such as ones with text only), text wraps ok. But on other posts (such as the above post that had a FR graph), the text won’t wrap.

And there’s not even a scroll bar for some unknown reason. The workaround seems to be to disable screen orientation lock on my device, then physically rotate the device to change to landscape orientation. But even then it doesn’t work for all cases.

Hopefully it’s just a bug that they will iron out in time


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> What I don’t like is that the text won’t always wrap properly on mobile devices.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


The new blue colour of the top is nice 
There are always pluses and minuses.


----------



## gourab1995 (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome to Face-Fi


----------



## dharmasteve

Can't read the posts in hotmail. Still needs a lot of work.


----------



## mswift42

Dannemand said:


> Not the only one, I absolutely hate it. But I think we have to get used to it: It's a trend across websites and apps nowadays towards as little readable information as possible on any given screen: Large fonts, boldface whenever possible, increased line spacing, lots and lots of white space all over. I assume the idea is that fewer of those pesky letters on the screen means it's more visually appealing (or less intimidating to some) and efficiency of browsing and reading isn't a concern.



I'm sorry, but this goes too far. You might not like the new layout and I guess that's OK, but please don't claim 
false motives behind the redesign. 

The single driving factor behind the redesigns of all websites in the last few years has been that webtraffic has become dominated by
mobile browsers, so websites are being optimised for mobile use. 
It is impossible to make a layout that works equally well on a 6" phone and a 24" monitor, so you compromise, as in you make it look good
on mobile, and look ok-ish on desktop.

I'm not affiliated with Head-Fi, but I'm 100 % sure that efficiency of browsing and reading was the concern behind the redesign of this site.


----------



## mswift42

On a more lighter note, tricot's latest album is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Dannemand (Feb 2, 2020)

mswift42 said:


> I'm sorry, but this goes too far. You might not like the new layout and I guess that's OK, but please don't claim
> false motives behind the redesign.
> 
> The single driving factor behind the redesigns of all websites in the last few years has been that webtraffic has become dominated by
> ...



Let me say right away that I have zero doubt that the redesign was done with good intentions, and I do apologize if my post gave the opposite impression. However I stand by my assertion that the current trend of web re-designs (including this one) is overly focused on achieving a believed visual appeal through an "airy" layout that avoids too much text on the screen, at the expense of reading and navigation efficiency.

As as a former typographer and owner of a typesetting and imaging shop back in the days, I am very familiar with this dilemma: Too small type, spaced too closely and with too little margin, is of course hard to read; too large type, spaced too widely and with too much margin, requires scrolling though too many pages. Typographers ("word people") often tend towards the former, while graphics designers ("image people") often tend towards the latter.

The aim for a good mobile experience is obvious and right. But since different layouts are used on mobile pages and desktop pages one doesn't have to compromise the other. In this case both layouts are too airy and hurt efficiency -- in my opinion. Though I, too, like the blue color 

I'll leave it at that, since we really are way off topic -- for which I truly apologize.


----------



## dharmasteve

It defintely needs some work, but we've no option but to use it as it is at the moment. I'm sure in a couple of weeks they will notice the problems. It's lacking coherency at the moment. It was working so well previously.....I hope they can keep usability at the fore.


----------



## prawdziwysimone

what would be the best sub $200 iems? I got 3 contenders: Ikko OH10 vs Shozy form 1.4 vs ISN Audio H40. Looks like they're similar in tonality so it's now about the timbre, details and layering


----------



## tgx78

prawdziwysimone said:


> what would be the best sub $200 iems? I got 3 contenders: Ikko OH10 vs Shozy form 1.4 vs ISN Audio H40. Looks like they're similar in tonality so it's now about the timbre, details and layering



TRI i3


----------



## nxnje

The TRN ST1 review is up here: https://audio-monkeys.com/in-ear/trn-st1-en/
So good for about 10$.

Still testing my TRN BA5, will take some more days to write some words.


----------



## SoundChoice

Just searched this page unsuccessfully for "search this thread."


----------



## Nimweth

There are definitely still some bugs in the new layout. I can't read posts in my email app and on some threads there are more posts listed but I cannot find them, e.g. on Knowledge Zenith and Best Sub $100 I can't read the last few numbered posts. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> There are definitely still some bugs in the new layout. I can't read posts in my email app and on some threads there are more posts listed but I cannot find them, e.g. on Knowledge Zenith and Best Sub $100 I can't read the last few numbered posts. Anyone else had this problem?



I can't read whole posts in Outlook. A bit of a pain because I have to go from thread to thread from Head-Fi rather than fully view in my email app.


----------



## peter123

prawdziwysimone said:


> what would be the best sub $200 iems? I got 3 contenders: Ikko OH10 vs Shozy form 1.4 vs ISN Audio H40. Looks like they're similar in tonality so it's now about the timbre, details and layering



This question is pretty impossible to answer. I can probably think of 20 "best sub $200 IEM's " depending on your preferences, music you listen to, need for isolation, over the ears or straight down fit etc etc. From your list it seems that you've limited yourself to the absolute latest, which is not always the greatest.....


----------



## TimeSnow

dharmasteve said:


> I can't read whole posts in Outlook. A bit of a pain because I have to go from thread to thread from Head-Fi rather than fully view in my email app.


This is already proving to be frustrating.


----------



## Veyska

SoundChoice said:


> Just searched this page unsuccessfully for "search this thread."


Appears to be hiding under the main search button in the upper right.  Click on that, and then click on "Everywhere" and it loads a drop-down menu with "This Thread" at the bottom, at least on desktop.  Mobile I dunno, mobile browsing sucks even when the designers don't chop out half the useful and/or necessary features.  <-<  (Not a dig at this redesign, I don't actually ever come here on mobile, but the number of times I've had to flip to "Desktop site" to do what I needed to do is rather astonishing given how little mobile browsing I bother doing...  lol)


----------



## zenki

New site kinda broken


----------



## Lohb (Feb 3, 2020)

Looking for an excellent  pure dynamic IEM 20-32-ohm (lower than that gives hiss with my DAC/amp)  with MMCX up to about $150....

L-shaped or neutral bass/mids with a slight roll-off in treble best... 
Tonality - rich always first choice....
Not a big fan of U or V-shaped....I get treble fatigue fast with those sigs.

Any ideas ? 

Is the pure dynamic Fearless Audio circa $100  coming out soon ?


----------



## BrunoC

I also don't like the new site layout.
- Can't read posts in the mail (big no no to me)
- Reading on the PC is tiring, because of the font used which has very small space between characters.... 

I hope it'll improve.


----------



## crabdog (Feb 3, 2020)

Lohb said:


> Looking for an excellent  pure dynamic IEM 20-32-ohm (lower than that gives hiss with my DAC/amp)  with MMCX up to about $150....
> 
> L-shaped or neutral bass/mids with a slight roll-off in treble best...
> Tonality - rich always first choice....
> ...


I'd recommend the IKKO OH1.
EDIT: Just realized it's 18 ohm  (I don't get hiss with it though).


----------



## peter123

Lohb said:


> Looking for an excellent  pure dynamic IEM 20-32-ohm (lower than that gives hiss with my DAC/amp)  with MMCX up to about $150....
> 
> L-shaped or neutral bass/mids with a slight roll-off in treble best...
> Tonality - rich always first choice....
> ...



Dunu Titan 6! These are absolutely stunning and has really been a eye opener for me of what a single dynamic can be capable of. Despite a slightly recessed midrange and polite upper frequencies I enjoy these more than I ever thought would be possible for me with such a signature.


----------



## darmanastartes

mffl41 said:


> Which Chinese IEMs will deliver the best mid range? I own a pair of KZ ZST, but I am looking for something that sounds better than that. I use my Sennheiser IE8s when I want to listen to bass heavy music and my daily driver are the iBasso IT01. I love the fun sound signature it provides while giving a great low and high end, imo. However, I am looking for an IEM that gives me very smooth and forward mids with good detail. One of my favorite pair of IEMs was the DBA-02, due to the great mids and details, but it was severely lacking in the bass/low end. Is there a pair of Chinese IEMs that will give me what I want? Perhaps the CCA CA4?


CCA-C10 or Blon BL-03.


----------



## Lohb

peter123 said:


> Dunu Titan 6! These are absolutely stunning and has really been a eye opener for me of what a single dynamic can be capable of. Despite a slightly recessed midrange and polite upper frequencies I enjoy these more than I ever thought would be possible for me with such a signature.



Perfect...I had actually looked at these recently and trust your ears/taste....

Do you know if its a proprietary connector based on the spec below...?
"
*Worry-free poor contact* 

       Adopts of Dunu patent expansion type MMCX insertion needle, prolong the service life, and effectively avoid the problem of poor contact of ordinary insertion needle.    "


----------



## peter123

Lohb said:


> Perfect...I had actually looked at these recently and trust your ears/taste....
> 
> Do you know if its a proprietary connector based on the spec below...?
> "
> ...



It's not. Or probably in some way but it does work with all the third-party MMCX cables I've tried it with. 

I really can't understand how much I enjoy these. As of now they're probably one of my top 4 IEM's. This is in one way because they offer something different to all my other favorites. They're the first IEM's in a while that really adds something to my collection. I think that with the A6, HQ12, MT100 and now the Titan 6 I'm pretty well covered for everything. 

I do also really appreciate the eas of use with the Titan 6, I wear them straight down and they're very easy to insert and sounds amazing with every source I've used them with so far.


----------



## Podster

Dang trouble maker, I go and get the A6's and then you have to go and post this! I'm not buying the MT100's I'm not, I'm not, I'm not Did you get the copper colored ones or black, inquiring minds have to know


----------



## peter123 (Feb 4, 2020)

Podster said:


> Dang trouble maker, I go and get the A6's and then you have to go and post this! I'm not buying the MT100's I'm not, I'm not, I'm not Did you get the copper colored ones or black, inquiring minds have to know



Copper


----------



## RikudouGoku

Any recommendations for a relaxed, warm and clear sounding iem? Max 200 usd.


----------



## logiatype

RikudouGoku said:


> Any recommendations for a relaxed, warm and clear sounding iem? Max 200 usd.


Not interested in the Starfield?


----------



## RikudouGoku

logiatype said:


> Not interested in the Starfield?


Isnt it similar to the KXXS? The KXXS is bright and I want something warm.


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> Any recommendations for a relaxed, warm and clear sounding iem? Max 200 usd.



UrbanFun YF-ISS014


----------



## peter123 (Feb 4, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Any recommendations for a relaxed, warm and clear sounding iem? Max 200 usd.



Tri I3 or Dunu Titan 6? The I3 is more airy and relaxed while the Titan 6 is more intimate with a bit more sparkle in the upper midrange. I'd say they're both warm sounding.

They're both very competent ang highly enjoyable imo.


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> Tri I3 or Dunu Titan 6? The I3 is more airy and relaxed while the Titan 6 is more intimate with a bit more sparkle in the upper midrange. I'd say they're both warm sounding.
> 
> They're both very competent ang highly enjoyable imo.


The I3 is something i have been interested in, but it seems that the size is too big for me unfortunately.

Isnt the Titan 6 a V-shaped sounding iem? 

The best comparison to the warm sound I want is the blon 03, just want tighter bass....


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> The I3 is something i have been interested in, but it seems that the size is too big for me unfortunately.
> 
> Isnt the Titan 6 a V-shaped sounding iem?
> 
> The best comparison to the warm sound I want is the blon 03, just want tighter bass....



H40 / i3 ?


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Any recommendations for a relaxed, warm and clear sounding iem? Max 200 usd.



BQEYZ K2 fits the bill. Ibasso IT01 as well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> H40 / i3 ?


Both of them are too big for me


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Both of them are too big for me


Oh ic.. But to be honest your criteria is look simple but its actually very difficult to find warm but clean signature. Relax is easy just check on rolled off treble iem. But warm iem on budget - entry level midfi usually have tendency to muddy, and the one that chasing clarity / clean usually have potency to be bright or thin on mids because usually they are boost the high mids to perceive clarity. I also like warm, lush but clear in the mids. Seriously the sony m7 fits that category so much but they are out of budget. I also seek something similar in similar price range and still cant find one. I'll be receiving the i3 this week and let see, hopefully their mids can satisfy me.


----------



## Podster

Here's a thought and they apparently come with awesome tips for that price

https://primeaudio.org/kinera-tyr-review-mighty-micro/


----------



## Luis1316

Podster said:


> Here's a thought and they apparently come with awesome tips for that price
> 
> https://primeaudio.org/kinera-tyr-review-mighty-micro/


I would honestly buy that only for the Final Type E tips.


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> The I3 is something i have been interested in, but it seems that the size is too big for me unfortunately.
> 
> Isnt the Titan 6 a V-shaped sounding iem?
> 
> The best comparison to the warm sound I want is the blon 03, just want tighter bass....



There's no contradiction between warm and V-shaped in my experience. That being said I'd describe the Titan 6 more L-shaped than V as the treble is quite polite. They do also have one of the absolute best midrange performance and natural sound I've ever come across. You're comment about the BL-03 makes me even more certain that the I3 would be the best choice for you though. You don't have to push the housing in your ear  No, seriously, I've got small ears and narrow ear canals and the I3 still fits me very well and are extremely comfortable to wear.


----------



## peter123

Podster said:


> Here's a thought and they apparently come with awesome tips for that price
> 
> https://primeaudio.org/kinera-tyr-review-mighty-micro/



Unrelated to the quote but anyway... 

You're going to love me for this Tim. Today I've been comparing the Titan 6 to the Rockets and the midrange quality is extremely similar on the two with the Titans having a slightly more lifted upper treble and a hell of a lot more bass impact


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Unrelated to the quote but anyway...
> 
> You're going to love me for this Tim. Today I've been comparing the Titan 6 to the Rockets and the midrange quality is extremely similar on the two with the Titans having a slightly more lifted upper treble and a hell of a lot more bass impact



No biggie buddy, I've already ordereed them


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> There's no contradiction between warm and V-shaped in my experience. That being said I'd describe the Titan 6 more L-shaped than V as the treble is quite polite. They do also have one of the absolute best midrange performance and natural sound I've ever come across. You're comment about the BL-03 makes me even more certain that the I3 would be the best choice for you though. You don't have to push the housing in your ear  No, seriously, I've got small ears and narrow ear canals and the I3 still fits me very well and are extremely comfortable to wear.


Can you take some pictures on the tri I3 and the lz a6 side by side?


----------



## Podster

Uh not what you were looking for eh Sorry, don't have my 6 yet and the I3 is not on my want list however just looking at these two the 6 looks to be larger where it meats the inside of ones ear after tip is inserted, for sure less taper


----------



## Podster (Feb 4, 2020)

Oh Crap you said LZ A6! However I still stand by the taper comment on the I3 having way more taper than either the Titan 6 or A6!!!





Pretty sure Peter can give you a side by side of those two as well, better than my two or was that three now


----------



## peter123

Podster said:


> No biggie buddy, I've already ordereed them



What, I'm shocked


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> Can you take some pictures on the tri I3 and the lz a6 side by side?



Here you go, the size is very similar but the I3 are more ergonomically correct with their more rounded design (at least for my ears):


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> Here you go, the size is very similar but the I3 are more ergonomically correct with their more rounded design (at least for my ears):


Feels like it's too risky for me to get the I3 unfortunately. 

Urbanfun iss014 is the best candidate right now.


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> Feels like it's too risky for me to get the I3 unfortunately.
> 
> Urbanfun iss014 is the best candidate right now.



No problem, I understand you. 

I'd be really surprised if a $59 offering is the best sounding sub &$200 offering available with that signature given the current competition in the $99-199 bracket. However if the alternatives doesn't fit you I'd guess it's natural to find the best possible compromise between sound and comfort.


----------



## SciOC (Feb 4, 2020)

peter123 said:


> No problem, I understand you.
> 
> I'd be really surprised if a $59 offering is the best sounding sub &$200 offering available with that signature given the current competition in the $99-199 bracket. However if the alternatives doesn't fit you I'd guess it's natural to find the best possible compromise between sound and comfort.


I have both the I3 and urbanfun isso14.  They are both excellent.  The isso14 has deeper bass, and the I3 is a bit better in technicalities and layering, but the isso14 is possibly now modified from the version I have due to the terrible mmcx connectors on the original sets (the TRI I3 has only mediocre mmcx connectors).

They both have the speaker like presentation that I've only found in these two pairs sub $300....  I'd second the assessment of the fit of the I3.  They stick out of your ear so as not to rest on your ear itself, I doubt most will have fit issues even given how big they are due to the design of the nozzle.

The isso14 I have is my pick over any pair I own other than the I3 that's <$300....  It's a true diamond in the rough.  That being said, I just got my kbear diamonds, so I'll have to see what I think of those....  Though it'll be hard to take the IMR Rahs out of my ears....


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> What, I'm shocked



Well you snuffed me on those A6 Mini's too but I like them, not more than my trusty A4's but LZ knows what he is doing


----------



## barbaresh (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello, any info about the Shozy form 1.4? I have the blon 03 and I am enjoy listen with them but I want something with more quality.
I am tempted to pull the trigger and splash 150$ on Drop for the Shozy 1.4. but, I am afraid that I could spent much less and get a better sound from other IEM. 

I saw the review from BGGAR. But I want some other opinion.


----------



## mbwilson111

SciOC said:


> a bit better in technicalities



Please tell me exactly what this means.  I keep seeing this word "technicalities ". being used more and more.  How do I know if everyone is referring to the same thing?   I have seen people say that a certain iem has better technicalities but is less enjoyable than another iem.  So, why should I care about these mysterious technicalities?


----------



## SciOC

mbwilson111 said:


> Please tell me exactly what this means.  I keep seeing this word "technicalities ". being used more and more.  How do I know if everyone is referring to the same thing?   I have seen people say that a certain iem has better technicalities but is less enjoyable than another iem.  So, why should I care about these mysterious technicalities?


I agree, sometimes when people say that I read it to mean "it cost more so I think it sounds better because of the cost".  In this case that might be true.  I think the I3 might be a tad clearer and have better separation than the isso14, but honestly, it could be the money clouding my judgment and making me biased to say the one I spent more on is better....


----------



## dharmasteve

mbwilson111 said:


> Please tell me exactly what this means.  I keep seeing this word "technicalities ". being used more and more.  How do I know if everyone is referring to the same thing?   I have seen people say that a certain iem has better technicalities but is less enjoyable than another iem.  So, why should I care about these mysterious technicalities?



Like you I think different people mean different things when using the word  "technicalities ". I do feel some use it to talk about the difference between DD IEMs and BA IEMs which are called out as being more detailed. Often I find IEMs that are over detailed, particularly with a heightened, 'detailed' treble, the rhythm of the music and the naturalness can get lost. So for my taste and purely IMHO, I find concentrating on the details can affect the rhythm of the piece or song. I often prefer DDs to more detailed BA's.


----------



## SciOC

dharmasteve said:


> Like you I think different people mean different things when using the word  "technicalities ". I do feel some use it to talk about the difference between DD IEMs and BA IEMs which are called out as being more detailed. Often I find IEMs that are over detailed, particularly with a heightened, 'detailed' treble, the rhythm of the music and the naturalness can get lost. So for my taste and purely IMHO, I find concentrating on the details can affect the rhythm of the piece or song. I often prefer DDs to more detailed BA's.


Here's the thing I keep finding.

These is plenty of audiophile trope out there and we all buy into it to some degree, but a lot of it is questionable at best.  In the end we believe what we do simply because...

This is the one I'm questioning more and more lately...

"Multi BA setups and multi driver setups have better detail and separation than single dynamic drivers".

True or false?  Well, most of the time I find this to be true, but honestly sometimes I wonder how much of it is just perception bias.  When I listen really really carefully, which I rarely do since I mostly listen at work, I mostly find this comes down to tuning rather than driver setup.  I know that a planar driver or multiple BA drivers have better transient response than a DD....  That's a fact.  Am I actually hearing it though, or is it past the point of perception?  Meh, I don't really know.  Usually using MSEB on my hiby r6 pro I can pull detail out of just about any pair of IEMs.

Some sensitive pairs have more hiss the covers up some micro detail, but usually I find it's all there depending on EQ settings, basically.

I'm either really good at buying amazing single DDs that are exceptions to the rule, or I'm full of it.  And you know what it is....


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> The best comparison to the warm sound I want is the blon 03, just want tighter bass....



U can consider the KBEAR Diamond. It's a better BLON with improved timbre/tonality and better instrument separation/clarity/details. There's a slight boost in the upper mids but it's not fatiguing for me, the notes are thick but fast due to the DLC and I would consider it on the warmer side.

The midbass quantity is similar to the BLONs with the same tips used, but Diamond has better quality bass (texturing, timbre, accuracy and speed). Maybe the BLON only is better in soundstage width.

The Diamond shell is pretty big and heavy though, i remember u had fitting issues with the T800, but personally i have no issues with the fit for both.



mbwilson111 said:


> Please tell me exactly what this means.  I keep seeing this word "technicalities ". being used more and more.  How do I know if everyone is referring to the same thing?   I have seen people say that a certain iem has better technicalities but is less enjoyable than another iem.  So, why should I care about these mysterious technicalities?



I would define technicalities as areas like instrument seperation, details, imaging and clarity. 

Some people also throw about the word "musicality" which i take it to be an IEM sounding very organic and natural in timbre/tonality.

Well for some folks, "technicalities" are more important than "musicality" or vice versa, depends what you look for in your music.

I generally like "musicality" more than "technicalities" for casual music listening, but sometimes for critical  listening/mixing/stage monitoring purposes i would rather use a more "technical" IEM to get details in the music. YMMV.


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> Any recommendations for a relaxed, warm and clear sounding iem? Max 200 usd.


You can look into the Final E4000 for something different. Quite balanced sounding, beautiful bass and mids and you can listen to them all day without listening fatigue or comfort issues. Slightly warm timbre as well (though not as warm as E5000). Not the most technically proficient apart from the soundstage however (not a detail/speed monster, neither does it have holographic imaging).


----------



## durwood (Feb 5, 2020)

My opinion of the Tinhifi T4 is up on the blog in my sig.

Stay tuned for another Trn BA5 take and the KBear Diamond.


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> Isnt it similar to the KXXS? The KXXS is bright and I want something warm.


They are not bright, got pretty big bass


----------



## dharmasteve

mbwilson111 said:


> Please tell me exactly what this means.  I keep seeing this word "technicalities ". being used more and more.  How do I know if everyone is referring to the same thing?   I have seen people say that a certain iem has better technicalities but is less enjoyable than another iem.  So, why should I care about these mysterious technicalities?



I think this brings up another adjective that we use, but doesn't have a real meaning. 'Fun Sound'. What is that , and what other sound does 'Fun Sound' compare with? What is a non fun sound? I want to have fun.


----------



## Infoseeker (Feb 5, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> I think this brings up another adjective that we use, but doesn't have a real meaning. 'Fun Sound'. What is that , and what other sound does 'Fun Sound' compare with? What is a non fun sound? I want to have fun.



Any frequency response not meant for mixers to do their professional work is probably a fun sound.

Or is it when a company, ie. Final Audio, likes to mess artistically with the acoustic chambers around the driver for special effects?  (does Audio 64 and Fir count too? )


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Like you I think different people mean different things when using the word  "technicalities ". I do feel some use it to talk about the difference between DD IEMs and BA IEMs which are called out as being more detailed. Often I find IEMs that are over detailed, particularly with a heightened, 'detailed' treble, the rhythm of the music and the naturalness can get lost. So for my taste and purely IMHO, I find concentrating on the details can affect the rhythm of the piece or song. I often prefer DDs to more detailed BA's.





dharmasteve said:


> I think this brings up another adjective that we use, but doesn't have a real meaning. 'Fun Sound'. What is that , and what other sound does 'Fun Sound' compare with? What is a non fun sound? I want to have fun.


For me, " fun" sound would be something like the KZ ZS7 or TRN V90, big powerful V signature with good rhythmic ability.


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> For me, " fun" sound would be something like the KZ ZS7 or TRN V90, big powerful V signature with good rhythmic ability.


I've been tempted by the TRN V90 on many occasions. Everybody likes them so I'll dip my toe in at some point. I think I held back because I didn't like the V80.


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> Please tell me exactly what this means.  I keep seeing this word "technicalities ". being used more and more.  How do I know if everyone is referring to the same thing?   I have seen people say that a certain iem has better technicalities but is less enjoyable than another iem.  So, why should I care about these mysterious technicalities?



Excellent post MB, for me when I see the word Technicalities it automatically brings to mind more analytical in presentation as apposed to what a lot refer to as musical. For me anything that leans heavily to one frequency or another leaves the musical realm and enter into Technicalities. Of course it's all subjective and as always we all hear them all just a little differently. So when I speak of subjectivity and the terms Technicalities and Musical which imo have sub lying sound differences in each as well means if I ask 10 Head-Fiers to look at this photo and tell us which iem's are more Technical or musical to them we would get wide and varied answers from many and maybe a few that are spot on for all but chances are that would be an extremely low number


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> I've been tempted by the TRN V90 on many occasions. Everybody likes them so I'll dip my toe in at some point. I think I held back because I didn't like the V80.


The V90 is superior to the V80 in every way. Another "fun" sounding IEM is the BQEYZ BQ3 which has a shallower V signature than the V90 and ZS7.


----------



## durwood

RikudouGoku said:


> Any recommendations for a relaxed, warm and clear sounding iem? Max 200 usd.



By relaxed you mean the top end? It's a little funky looking but the Toneking Ninetails I think would fit that. It is enjoyable for long listening sessions and it has various tunings that actually do make changes.


----------



## Podster

durwood said:


> By relaxed you mean the top end? It's a little funky looking but the Toneking Ninetails I think would fit that. It is enjoyable for long listening sessions and it has various tunings that actually do make changes.



Excellent suggestion or maybe even the DMG's. Heck you may even like the Sendiy M1221. All have interchangeable filter sets and for my ears are relaxed and non fatiguing
OK, teasers it is


----------



## Bartig

Does anyone here have the BGVP Q2 already? Wondering if you notice any difference in the sound wired and wireless...


----------



## prionsarebad

Nimweth said:


> The V90 is superior to the V80 in every way. Another "fun" sounding IEM is the BQEYZ BQ3 which has a shallower V signature than the V90 and ZS7.


My V90 developed a fault yesterday after ~2 months/ 20 hours.


----------



## Podster

durwood said:


> By relaxed you mean the top end? It's a little funky looking but the Toneking Ninetails I think would fit that. It is enjoyable for long listening sessions and it has various tunings that actually do make changes.



Yes, I love the 9 Tails and easily one of the smoothest around of course by that photo I posted you can tell I'm also a BGVP fan with DMG/DMS & DM6's there and I would have suggested to Goku the LZ A4's since way back when I got mine they were $195  I think if I could only have one pair for that desert island stranding it would be my A4's because of all my filtered iem's (my FLC8s included) few can really make a big change from one sound signature to another altogether like the A4 (I sure hope Bob IMR is not reading this or he'll cut me off)LOL. Yes I do realize yours and many others my vary but there is just something about the A4's that allow them to really be 3 totally different iem's that can be tweaked for a Basshead, Mid Lover or even a Sizzler and be pretty much the best at each. Still consider them one of my very best iem purchases eva Like Crabbo's over on Prime I run mine red backs and black nozz just because they have one of the most honest bass notes I've ever heard in any iem period. To be honest if I could only have one portable rig that did not make me feel guilty of what I spent (mind you I have a plethora of gears portable and home, matter fact I have three full rigs in my Man Cave 2 with turntable setups) and I'd like to think I know pretty good sound after owning nice sounding rigs for over 50 years now the Opus # 1 and A4 combination is just such a sweet combo which for $595.58 also worthy of Easy's $71 SP cable way back when is worth every penny I paid for them and as I said if like the Highlander there could only be one this would be my choice of all my portable gear In my saved photo's this one is entitled "The ONE"


----------



## alvinlim2010

Podster said:


> Yes, I love the 9 Tails and easily one of the smoothest around of course by that photo I posted you can tell I'm also a BGVP fan with DMG/DMS & DM6's there and I would have suggested to Goku the LZ A4's since way back when I got mine they were $195  I think if I could only have one pair for that desert island stranding it would be my A4's because of all my filtered iem's (my FLC8s included) few can really make a big change from one sound signature to another altogether like the A4 (I sure hope Bob IMR is not reading this or he'll cut me off)LOL. Yes I do realize yours and many others my vary but there is just something about the A4's that allow them to really be 3 totally different iem's that can be tweaked for a Basshead, Mid Lover or even a Sizzler and be pretty much the best at each. Still consider them one of my very best iem purchases eva Like Crabbo's over on Prime I run mine red backs and black nozz just because they have one of the most honest bass notes I've ever heard in any iem period. To be honest if I could only have one portable rig that did not make me feel guilty of what I spent (mind you I have a plethora of gears portable and home, matter fact I have three full rigs in my Man Cave 2 with turntable setups) and I'd like to think I know pretty good sound after owning nice sounding rigs for over 50 years now the Opus # 1 and A4 combination is just such a sweet combo which for $595.58 also worthy of Easy's $71 SP cable way back when is worth every penny I paid for them and as I said if like the Highlander there could only be one this would be my choice of all my portable gear In my saved photo's this one is entitled "The ONE"


That is a sweet cable! Any links? Fellow A4 fan too!


----------



## yorosello

Seems like the forum is dying because of the new update.


----------



## raccoon city

yorosello said:


> Seems like the forum is dying because of the new *sidegrade*.


Fixed that for ya!


----------



## alvinlim2010

raccoon city said:


> Fixed that for ya!


Why so? I thought the layout looks nicer now.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone have the Final Audio E3000? Interested in getting some Final Audio Type E tips and feel like I might as well get one of their iems at the same time ( stock tips is Type E, judging from pictures), but wondering if they are on the same level as chi-fi ( they are japanese right?).


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone have the Final Audio E3000? Interested in getting some Final Audio Type E tips and feel like I might as well get one of their iems at the same time ( stock tips is Type E, judging from pictures), but wondering if they are on the same level as chi-fi ( they are japanese right?).


I have E3000. Nothing special to my ears. Not far from ED9. Tips are nice though. The wires are scarily thin...


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> I have E3000. Nothing special to my ears. Not far from ED9. Tips are nice though. The wires are scarily thin...


Wow ok interest just got shut down hard then.


----------



## Luis1316

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone have the Final Audio E3000? Interested in getting some Final Audio Type E tips and feel like I might as well get one of their iems at the same time ( stock tips is Type E, judging from pictures), but wondering if they are on the same level as chi-fi ( they are japanese right?).


The Kinera TYR also has the Final Audio Type E tips and it's something cheaper.


----------



## Podster

alvinlim2010 said:


> That is a sweet cable! Any links? Fellow A4 fan too!



I sent you a PM and you'll see why when you get it  

Now I also suggested these alternatives


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone have the Final Audio E3000? Interested in getting some Final Audio Type E tips and feel like I might as well get one of their iems at the same time ( stock tips is Type E, judging from pictures), but wondering if they are on the same level as chi-fi ( they are japanese right?).


Get the E1000. Better cable than the E3000 and a really balanced sounding IEM in general (also cheaper, obviously). You'll also get all the tips you need so win-win. Kinera Tyr also has the tips but the stems are not color-coded and I love them color-coded stems.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Bartig said:


> Does anyone here have the BGVP Q2 already? Wondering if you notice any difference in the sound wired and wireless...


@crabdog posted on his site about them recently.  He reports that the sound signature is same between wired and wireless modes.


----------



## raccoon city

alvinlim2010 said:


> Why so? I thought the layout looks nicer now.


It's just my opinion.
We can agree to disagree.
I like some aspects of the update, but others I don't care for.
By the way, I think I learned the term "sidegrade" on head-fi.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

nxnje said:


> The TRN ST1 review is up here: https://audio-monkeys.com/in-ear/trn-st1-en/
> So good for about 10$.
> 
> Still testing my TRN BA5, will take some more days to write some words.


The differences would be cool to know, as the shell is similar and they came out at the same time.


----------



## zachmal

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The differences would be cool to know, as the shell is similar and they came out at the same time.



If there's a big influence in plastics vs. metal shell already then that's already one of the differences between the ST1 (plastic) and BA5 (metal)

I'm curious as well how they compare


----------



## alvinlim2010

kmmbd said:


> Get the E1000. Better cable than the E3000 and a really balanced sounding IEM in general (also cheaper, obviously). You'll also get all the tips you need so win-win. Kinera Tyr also has the tips but the stems are not color-coded and I love them color-coded stems.


Agree, though i get the E1000 for the tips haha..


----------



## MrDelicious

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone have the Final Audio E3000? Interested in getting some Final Audio Type E tips and feel like I might as well get one of their iems at the same time ( stock tips is Type E, judging from pictures), but wondering if they are on the same level as chi-fi ( they are japanese right?).


I think they're brilliant, but depending on your preferences you might be better off with the E1000 or E2000.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is there any stores that have stock in the EU/NA besides amazon? Due to the virus I believe that orders will have to wait a much longer time if its in china.


----------



## chickentender

Holy effing crap. I just wandered in here after *not* being in here for at least a couple years...
 My head is swimming seeing the endless reviews of all these new Chinese models. 
I've been running UE Super.Fi-5s and Triple.Fi-10s (with various cables, Fiio and a couple others) for years now and never wanted for more.
Can any old-guard with experience with these and the heaps of new give me a quick rundown/synopsis of what the hell is going on with all of these?
Like bullet-points... I'm in overload.


----------



## PhonoPhi

ChiFi progress just over the last 1-2 years is incredible!
I got S...r **** pro recently, it is amazing how much one can get for just under $25!
Also Blon & CCA C10! 
Incredible!


----------



## muntapower

audio123 said:


> My take on the Shozy & Neo CP. Enjoy reading & happy listening!


Have you had a chance to hear the Magaosi K5 and Meizu Live? Trying to decide between these 3 and don't really wanna got all of em...lol!


----------



## audio123

muntapower said:


> Have you had a chance to hear the Magaosi K5 and Meizu Live? Trying to decide between these 3 and don't really wanna got all of em...lol!


K5 definitely. Meizu Live nope. May I introduce you the ISN H40, I will take H40 over K5 & CP. Cheers!


----------



## RikudouGoku

What are your thoughts on the Shozy Form 1.1? Seems to have mixed reviews but BGGAR seems to like them alot.


----------



## Sebulr

chickentender said:


> Holy effing crap. I just wandered in here after *not* being in here for at least a couple years...
> My head is swimming seeing the endless reviews of all these new Chinese models.
> I've been running UE Super.Fi-5s and Triple.Fi-10s (with various cables, Fiio and a couple others) for years now and never wanted for more.
> Can any old-guard with experience with these and the heaps of new give me a quick rundown/synopsis of what the hell is going on with all of these?
> Like bullet-points... I'm in overload.


I had some super fi 5, back in the day. The shells fell apart, and the silver cable went copper green. I'd say kz zsn sound as good but are better built and about 1/8 the price. They also fit better. Buy a few cheap phones from kz or trn, see how you like them. They are tuned slightly higher in the upper mods 2k to 4khz area though. That's typical chi fi sound. 

Can't comment on the tf10 I was too poor to buy them.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Feb 9, 2020)

Just made a little ranking list of my own, that is ranked solely on my subjective taste and is not the same as the list in my signature ( Which is the list used for recommending to others). Thats the reason why for example the Shuoer Tape has a higher rank on the ranking list than say the Dunu DM-480 even though the DM-480 is higher on the signature list. ( as the qc problems with the Tape makes it almost impossible to recommend to others)

(Thanks goes to @crinacle for allowing me to use his ranking style, even though it is a bit different)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YNuslYM4CrhMPrOLofzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit?usp=sharing

Edit: This ranking list can be used to see if you and I have similar preferences and therefore easier to see if something I review is up to your tastes.


----------



## B9Scrambler

"KB EAR has done a great job with the Diamond. It is tuned with a widely appealing v-shaped sound that for the most part provides a quality experience. Mid-bass is much too abundant for my tastes and the sound stage too confined, but those qualities end up being not as bad as they might sound at first. Material quality is excellent and while small details needed some attending to on my sample (crinkled paint for example), I have no doubt this earphone will take some abuse and last a long time. Part of that is because of the beefy, well-matched cable. In terms of extras, I like the quality case and included tips, but the red-cored set could easily be swapped out for something different (bi-flange maybe?). They provide an experience very similar to the tuners’ recommended set (black, single flange) and come across redundant.

Overall a very nice earphone and a great value at 79 USD. These are a crowd pleaser for sure." 

Head-Fi / The Contraptionist


​


----------



## joe

I cleaned up a few posts here, guys. Let's stay on topic and not take personal shots at each other.


----------



## brianforever

Just trying the QKZ AK6..anyone else ? Love all your Comments please  ❤


----------



## audio123

My take on the Penon Sphere. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Slater (Feb 10, 2020)

brianforever said:


> Just trying the QKZ AK6..anyone else ? Love all your Comments please  ❤



Arent those the VK4?

_Edit: Ah, I see that it’s a different model. Same shell, a little vent instead of the metal pin, and a fixed cable._


----------



## brianforever (Feb 10, 2020)

Slater said:


> Arent those the VK4?
> 
> _Edit: Ah, I see that it’s a different model. Same shell, a little vent instead of the metal pin, and a fixed cable._


Ah I see what it did there..the little vent is what they call the acoustic airflow tech....still burning it in  but pleasantly surprised for something like that with such a low pricing


----------



## Slater (Feb 10, 2020)

brianforever said:


> Ah I see what it did there..the little vent is what they call the acoustic airflow tech....still burning it in  but pleasantly surprised for something like that with such a low pricing



Yeah, it’s a fancy marketing name haha. Like calling the tires on a car “centrifugal vector technology”.


----------



## brianforever

Slater said:


> Yeah, it’s a fancy marketing name haha. Like calling the tires on a car “centrifugal vector technology”.


haha yes..I suppose so. but this iem is beginning to make my day


----------



## Markolav (Feb 11, 2020)

Form 1.4 arrived today! Are you interested to hear how they compare to 1.1? 








Shell seems to be a bit larger than on 1.1, little disappointing that they didnt improve the cable even a bit... I will post sound impressions soon.


----------



## barbaresh

Markolav said:


> Form 1.4 arrived today! Are you interested to hear how they compare to 1.1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love to know your honest opinion on the 1.4 compare to the 1.1


----------



## Markolav (Feb 11, 2020)

barbaresh said:


> Love to know your honest opinion on the 1.4 compare to the 1.1



I briefly compared them to each other with few songs using the same eartips. These are just initial impressions so take this with a grain of salt: Form 1.4 seems to have slightly warmer tonality with smoother and more refined presentation. They have more full-bodied and "lusher" vibe. Form 1.1 sounds a bit thin and grainy in comparison and also brighter in the treble, perhaps little more sibilant. They seem to have clearly improved soundstage and imaging compared to Form 1.1, not by a ton but still. Form 1.4 has better textured and more defined bass, I didnt notice anything vastly different going on in the sub-bass, 1.4 might have a bit better extension in the lows but Im not 100% sure about that. Both emphasize midbass over subs.

So far it feels like they are an improvement over 1.1 to some degree, is it $100 improvement Im not sure yet. I have to listen more.


----------



## barbaresh

Markolav said:


> I briefly compared them to each other with few songs using the same eartips. These are just initial impressions so take this with a grain of salt: Form 1.4 seems to have slightly warmer tonality with smoother and more refined presentation. They have more full-bodied and "lusher" vibe. Form 1.1 sounds a bit thin and grainy in comparison and also brighter in the treble, perhaps little more sibilant. They seem to have clearly improved soundstage and imaging compared to Form 1.1, not by a ton but still. Form 1.4 has better textured and more defined bass, I didnt notice anything vastly different going on in the sub-bass, 1.4 might have a bit better extension in the lows but Im not 100% sure about that. Both emphasize midbass over subs.
> 
> So far it feels like they are an improvement over 1.1 to some degree, is it $100 improvement Im not sure yet. Have to listen more.


Appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## RikudouGoku

Got my Moondrop Nameless and spaceship today. Sounds like Moondrop tried to emulate the same sound in the nameless in the spaceship, however I actually like the nameless more despite being an earbud instead of an iem ( smaller soundstage and grainier highs in the spaceship compared to the nameless). Spaceship is however a nice iem with very good mids ( very good actually), good highs ( for the price) and clean lows ( too little bass quantity for my taste but it is tight and clean). Different from the KXXS but still a bit familiar.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I believe that I wont make a review on the Moondrop Spaceship so I will just post some pictures here.


----------



## barbaresh

RikudouGoku said:


> I believe that I wont make a review on the Moondrop Spaceship so I will just post some pictures here.


I didn't understand. They sound like the starfield?


----------



## RikudouGoku

barbaresh said:


> I didn't understand. They sound like the starfield?


I find that the blon 03 is just completely better in nearly all aspects of the sound and it costs around the same too, not that impressed by it. Especially since you can get the Starfield for only 100 usd and it is much better ( at least if the starfield is equal or better than the KXXS). Will get the Final Audio E1000 soon so if that one is worse than the spaceship then I might make a review for the spaceship.


----------



## Markolav

Have anyone possibly tried or owned Toneking P10? Im interested to try out some planar in-ears and they look tempting. I didnt find much information about them...


----------



## nxnje

I have finally published my TRN BA5 review.
If you wanna check it out, here's the link: https://audio-monkeys.com/in-ear/trn-ba5-en/

If you didn't check the ST1 review, then you have the link here: https://audio-monkeys.com/in-ear/trn-st1-en/



LaughMoreDaily said:


> The differences would be cool to know, as the shell is similar and they came out at the same time.


I quote you as well because I have seen you were interested.
Summing up: would I buy the BA5 instead of the ST1? Maybe not.
For the price of the BA5, keeping the eye on TRN brand, I would pick TRN V90 + TRN ST1.
Some of my friends online say they like the BA5 very much, and while I personally think it's a good earphone, there are IEMs even at lower prices that deserve a bit more attention (like ZSX, V90 and CCA C12).

The ST1s are indeed very good performers considering their price BUT.. the ZSN Pro are better sounding to my ears.


----------



## Veyska

Markolav said:


> I briefly compared them to each other with few songs using the same eartips. These are just initial impressions so take this with a grain of salt: Form 1.4 seems to have slightly warmer tonality with smoother and more refined presentation. They have more full-bodied and "lusher" vibe. Form 1.1 sounds a bit thin and grainy in comparison and also brighter in the treble, perhaps little more sibilant. They seem to have clearly improved soundstage and imaging compared to Form 1.1, not by a ton but still. Form 1.4 has better textured and more defined bass, I didnt notice anything vastly different going on in the sub-bass, 1.4 might have a bit better extension in the lows but Im not 100% sure about that. Both emphasize midbass over subs.
> 
> So far it feels like they are an improvement over 1.1 to some degree, is it $100 improvement Im not sure yet. I have to listen more.


1.1 looks cooler though and we all know that's what's important, yes?


----------



## CopperFox (Feb 12, 2020)

Markolav said:


> Have anyone possibly tried or owned Toneking P10? Im interested to try out some planar in-ears and they look tempting. I didnt find much information about them...



Their manufacturer-published FR graph wad published somewhere (I think Taobao) and it had peaks at 2kHz and 4kHz.

I can recommend the Tri I3 which is planar hybrid and has a one of the best tunings around.

Edit: P10 graph is here: https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000147014277.html


----------



## Markolav (Feb 12, 2020)

Veyska said:


> 1.1 looks cooler though and we all know that's what's important, yes?



Yeah I have to admit that Form 1.4 doesnt look as cool IRL as I hoped. You can barely see the patterning without proper lighting. Plus they havent really improved the build quality or the cable but well, Form 1.1 had very decent build for its price. Its really just a pure sound upgrade. I think 1.4 has better isolation than 1.1 ( probably because of the larger shell).



CopperFox said:


> Their manufacturer-published FR graph wad published somewhere (I think Taobao) and it had peaks at 2kHz and 4kHz.
> 
> I can recommend the Tri I3 which is planar hybrid and has a one of the best tunings around.



I saw the graph on Aliexpress but I dont buy anything based on graphs only and graphs from manufacturers are usually at least questionable. BGGAR reviewed them on Youtube but I didnt get much out of his video. I guess I have to either blind purchase them or wait for reviews.

E: I managed to find one review, its written in china but Google Translator is your friend: https://xw.qq.com/cmsid/20191128A03MHS00


----------



## RikudouGoku

got my Shozy Form 1.1 and Final Audio E1000 today. E1000 is better than the moondrop spaceship but not by much, the final type E tips that comes with the E1000 is the real reason you should get the E1000 ( just think of the E1000 as your backup iem lol). 

Moving on to the 1.1 and I can say that it is my second most favourite and also my best general recommendation. 
The sound is very similar to the Blon 03, but it has better technicalities ( soundstage, instrument separation and details) ,less treble quantity and sub-bass quantity. Bass and mids in general are of higher quality with faster/tighter bass but with a bit lesser bass quantity.

Comparing it to the A6 ( yes It is on the same level) the mid-bass has more quantity but not as tight or fast. Mids are similar but the A6 has slightly better quantity and quality. Treble is much more relaxed as it doesnt have as much quantity, A6 however have quite clearly better quality ( it also has more air ( this can be a bit unnatural)). A6 is the treble monster while the 1.1 tries to stay as natural but still musical as possible.

This is my first impressions with the 1.1 and I will burn them in because of the beryllium driver. Will also probably make a review of this as I believe this really deserve it.


----------



## ZzBOG

Guys whats the best chi-fi for $150? Tried Starfield and didn't like it at all - tiny sound with lots of detail lost. Also tried ZSX - liked it better, but it's a bit too bright to my taste, so kinda tiring.

Most important things for me are soundstage, detail and isolation, also bass should be accurate. I listen to electronic music (ambient, house), classical and some modern indie-type stuff, no pop / EDM at all.


----------



## barbaresh

One thing I learned for certain in the month or two that I'm in the world of sound. The chifi industry is like a roulette, you can buy something for 40$ and something for 150$ and you ended up with your iem at 40$ in your ears while wondering.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Dunu DK-4001 is an IEM from China, made by Dunu TOPsound, a company that's been known to design some of the most complete IEMs, when it comes to their package and to their overall ergonomic design. I made an in-depth review about it on audiophile-heaven, and will also be posting the review on head-fi 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/02/nuance-and-finesse-dunu-dk-4001-iems-hulk-cable.html








I have also made a video unboxing and review about the NiceHCK NX 7 PRO IEMs, which are one of the most interesting chifi at around 100 USD I tested so far. They really make some noise in the market, having detachable cables, removable and interchangeable faceplates along with multiple filters


----------



## yorosello

ZzBOG said:


> Guys whats the best chi-fi for $150? Tried Starfield and didn't like it at all - *tiny sound with lots of detail lost*. Also tried ZSX - liked it better, but it's a bit too bright to my taste, so kinda tiring.
> 
> Most important things for me are soundstage, detail and isolation, also bass should be accurate. I listen to electronic music (ambient, house), classical and some modern indie-type stuff, no pop / EDM at all.


First time seeing this. Maybe the unit you demoed is defect unit. I don't think mine sound tiny or not detailed at all


----------



## baskingshark

ZzBOG said:


> Guys whats the best chi-fi for $150? Tried Starfield and didn't like it at all - tiny sound with lots of detail lost. Also tried ZSX - liked it better, but it's a bit too bright to my taste, so kinda tiring.
> 
> Most important things for me are soundstage, detail and isolation, also bass should be accurate. I listen to electronic music (ambient, house), classical and some modern indie-type stuff, no pop / EDM at all.



For $70 I think the DUNU DM-480 can fit your criteria of soundstage, details and isolation. It is a dual dynamic (DD) driver set but sounds like a multi BA set in terms of technicalities and details. Isolation is superb, around 25 dB passive attenuation, soundstage is wide. Bass is linearly descending with superb subbass extension/quantity, and the bass is very accurate and textured.

The timbre and note weight is not the best, especially for the mids/treble, so it may suffer for vocals and classical music due to the poorer timbre for voices/acoustic instruments compared to traditional dynamic driver setups. At this pricing, usually the dynamic driver type IEMs will suffer in technicalities/details compared to multi BA sets, so it's pretty hard to find something that excels in every department unless you go to a much higher pricing.

I'm pretty sure that there are better gear around the $150 price mark that can also fufill your criteria, though factoring in "good isolation" as per your post may exclude a lot of good sounding gear. Hope the others can chime in and good luck in your search!


----------



## DynamicEars

ZzBOG said:


> Guys whats the best chi-fi for $150? Tried Starfield and didn't like it at all - tiny sound with lots of detail lost. Also tried ZSX - liked it better, but it's a bit too bright to my taste, so kinda tiring.
> 
> Most important things for me are soundstage, detail and isolation, also bass should be accurate. I listen to electronic music (ambient, house), classical and some modern indie-type stuff, no pop / EDM at all.



if you can stretch your budget a little bit, check on ISN H40, I've been hooked into them these past weeks, they sounded BIG, balance but not shouty at all, while still details but not tiring, tuning is very good in my opinion. They are quite sensitive but very airy, technicalities are above ZSX for sure, much wider and deeper soundstage with better layering with more natural soundstage than ZSX. Shell is quite big with protrude like ZSX, they are warmer than ZSX have very bold weighty mids yet still very clear. 
I never heard starfield but I have Kanas Pro, the H40 is more details and fun and dynamic, I wont call the bass on H40 as fast but they are still faster than KP. KP mids sounded thinner if compared to H40. Isolation not the best but still better than KP and ZSX. looks like fit all your criteria except price.
Sounds to good to be true but this is not an advertisement, I bought mine full price, so my comments really aren't pushed by any hands here. I always tried to write my impressions honestly cause I care more about sound than manufacturer lol.



yorosello said:


> First time seeing this. Maybe the unit you demoed is defect unit. I don't think mine sound tiny or not detailed at all



perhaps as he mentioned he is listening to electronic, and more focused to highs about details, and starfield is very safe on trebles. Or he just want more. But as DD iems, starfield i believe isn't lack of details especially on mids (i assume they have similar presentation with KP / KXXS)



baskingshark said:


> For $70 I think the DUNU DM-480 can fit your criteria of soundstage, details and isolation. It is a dual dynamic (DD) driver set but sounds like a multi BA set in terms of technicalities and details. Isolation is superb, around 25 dB passive attenuation, soundstage is wide. Bass is linearly descending with superb subbass extension/quantity, and the bass is very accurate and textured.
> 
> The timbre and note weight is not the best, especially for the mids/treble, so it may suffer for vocals and classical music due to the poorer timbre for voices/acoustic instruments compared to traditional dynamic driver setups. At this pricing, usually the dynamic driver type IEMs will suffer in technicalities/details compared to multi BA sets, so it's pretty hard to find something that excels in every department unless you go to a much higher pricing.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that there are better gear around the $150 price mark that can also fufill your criteria, though factoring in "good isolation" as per your post may exclude a lot of good sounding gear. Hope the others can chime in and good luck in your search!



for budget i also can recommend this the DM-480 have dual isobaric titanium DD that can cover bass line with fullness, they have details presentation too and wide soundstage. @baskingshark already mentioned their pros and i concur about that. But remenber their mids can be on thin side, but assuming you're going for electronics (without vocals?) they can be your option too.


----------



## ZzBOG

DynamicEars said:


> if you can stretch your budget a little bit, check on ISN H40,



Thanks a lot for your input.
That's my target now indeed seems like the best of the current ones


----------



## Nimweth (Feb 13, 2020)

ZzBOG said:


> Guys whats the best chi-fi for $150? Tried Starfield and didn't like it at all - tiny sound with lots of detail lost. Also tried ZSX - liked it better, but it's a bit too bright to my taste, so kinda tiring.
> 
> Most important things for me are soundstage, detail and isolation, also bass should be accurate. I listen to electronic music (ambient, house), classical and some modern indie-type stuff, no pop / EDM at all.


Try the Shuoer Tape. It fulfils your request for soundstage, isolation and detail and has excellent bass. The electrostatic tweeter delivers excellent detail. It sounds great with classical and ambient (two of my preferred genres).


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nimweth said:


> Try the Shuoer Tape. It fulfils your request for soundstage, isolation and detail and has excellent bass. The electrostatic tweeter delivers excellent detail. It sounds great with classical and ambient (two of my preferred genres).


I wouldn't recommend the tape because of the QC.


----------



## SoundChoice

baskingshark said:


> For $70 I think the DUNU DM-480 can fit your criteria of soundstage, details and isolation. It is a dual dynamic (DD) driver set but sounds like a multi BA set in terms of technicalities and details. Isolation is superb, around 25 dB passive attenuation, soundstage is wide. Bass is linearly descending with superb subbass extension/quantity, and the bass is very accurate and textured.



Seeking my next purchase in the sub-$150 range, and I'm seeing more about the DM480, which has good isolation (like T800) and a small database-designed fit (like DM6). But then again, I look around and hear wonderful things about the Shozy Form 1.1, the Tin Hifi P1, and you and others have been singing the praises of the Kbear Diamond. 

I don't care much about timbre, since my ears heard nothing wrong listening to rock & alternative music with the ZS10 Pros. How would you help me narrow down the search?


----------



## ZzBOG

RikudouGoku said:


> I wouldn't recommend the tape because of the QC.



Was my choice too but I heard it is super bright and ppl who recommend it always say they jumped through some hoops like switching several cables or something to like it. Did you like it out of the box?



RikudouGoku said:


> I wouldn't recommend the tape because of the QC.



How bad?


----------



## DynamicEars

SoundChoice said:


> Seeking my next purchase in the sub-$150 range, and I'm seeing more about the DM480, which has good isolation (like T800) and a small database-designed fit (like DM6). But then again, I look around and hear wonderful things about the Shozy Form 1.1, the Tin Hifi P1, and you and others have been singing the praises of the Kbear Diamond.
> 
> I don't care much about timbre, since my ears heard nothing wrong listening to rock & alternative music with the ZS10 Pros. How would you help me narrow down the search?



KBear Diamond strength according to users ( I don't have but been keeping an eye too) is their timbre. their soundstage is average good. so if you're not looking for timbre, you maybe can scrap out the Diamond

do you like trebles details and extension or prefer something more rolled off and relax? DM-480 have a slight V shaped, midrange a bit thin and top end a bit bright and sparkling, but compared to ZS10 Pro, they are smoother.

if you like detailed trebles, read about NX7 pro also, for me they have best bass quality on this price range, match the LZA6 bass quality with a bit more quantity and punch, with similar tightness, very clean and fast decay. Its a CNT DD for the bass. Highs are a bit aggresive and detailed, but they aren't harsh. I can enjoy NX7 Pro while I was tiring listening to ZS10 Pro highs because of the harshness for example. So I bet you wont have a problem if you like the ZS10 Pro. isolation is about the same with ZS10 Pro so i can't call them the best. 

Tin Hifi P1 sounds good but you need power and EQ to made them really shine.

Shozy Form 1.1 and 1.4 are in my radar too, I don't know but they are more mid bass focused rather than sub bass, these made me on the fence.


----------



## Ziggomatic

SoundChoice said:


> Seeking my next purchase in the sub-$150 range, and I'm seeing more about the DM480, which has good isolation (like T800) and a small database-designed fit (like DM6). But then again, I look around and hear wonderful things about the Shozy Form 1.1, the Tin Hifi P1, and you and others have been singing the praises of the Kbear Diamond.
> 
> I don't care much about timbre, since my ears heard nothing wrong listening to rock & alternative music with the ZS10 Pros. How would you help me narrow down the search?



I have the Shozy 1.1 and the DM-480. I like both, but they have pretty different signatures. In the lower registers, the DM-480 has more linear bass, with really good sub-bass presence. The Shozy's sub-bass is well-extended, too, but there's more emphasis and punch in the mid-bass. 

In the mids, the Shozy is fuller and more natural for vocals, but it can suffer from sibilance more than the DM-480 (though I've solved this for myself with foam tips).

The Shozy has the more forward treble; it can be a bit problematic for me at high volumes. The DM-480 has really good treble - smooth and well extended - but it doesn't have as much sparkle as the Shozy. 

Sound stage is probably better with the DM-480 - definitely more spacious sounding than the relatively intimate Shozy. I tend to think the Shozy has a pretty good stereo image, with solid instrument placement, so it's no slouch either. 

Anyway, hope this helps you narrow your search. I think they're both quite good for the (similar) price - I doubt you'd be sad about either. Gun to my head, I'd rec the DM-480.


----------



## DynamicEars

Ziggomatic said:


> I have the Shozy 1.1 and the DM-480. I like both, but they have pretty different signatures. In the lower registers, the DM-480 has more linear bass, with really good sub-bass presence. The Shozy's sub-bass is well-extended, too, but there's more emphasis and punch in the mid-bass.
> 
> In the mids, the Shozy is fuller and more natural for vocals, but it can suffer from sibilance more than the DM-480 (though I've solved this for myself with foam tips).
> 
> ...



nice comparison. pull me out of my curiosity about shozy 1.1 and 1.4.
@SoundChoice you got your questions (partially) well answered here


----------



## SciOC

Ziggomatic said:


> I have the Shozy 1.1 and the DM-480. I like both, but they have pretty different signatures. In the lower registers, the DM-480 has more linear bass, with really good sub-bass presence. The Shozy's sub-bass is well-extended, too, but there's more emphasis and punch in the mid-bass.
> 
> In the mids, the Shozy is fuller and more natural for vocals, but it can suffer from sibilance more than the DM-480 (though I've solved this for myself with foam tips).
> 
> ...


I like that.  I'm going to use that from now on when asked to compare....  Gun to my head decision making is something I can do.  Making a decision based purely on on gut instinct seems so much easier and honest than trying to pretend I've devised a way to score and objectively compare and explain the difference between sets....

Honestly, that's what most people on here are really looking for....


----------



## baskingshark (Feb 14, 2020)

SoundChoice said:


> Seeking my next purchase in the sub-$150 range, and I'm seeing more about the DM480, which has good isolation (like T800) and a small database-designed fit (like DM6). But then again, I look around and hear wonderful things about the Shozy Form 1.1, the Tin Hifi P1, and you and others have been singing the praises of the Kbear Diamond.
> 
> I don't care much about timbre, since my ears heard nothing wrong listening to rock & alternative music with the ZS10 Pros. How would you help me narrow down the search?



I don't have the Tin P1 and Shozy Form 1.1, maybe u can ask @RikudouGoku . I think he has both. But I read many reviews that the P1 is power hungry and quite bass light, so I skipped it. Yeah if u don't care about timbre, then skip the Diamond, as that's the Diamond's biggest strength. Diamond is sort of an improved BLON BL-03 in all areas except soundstage width, which is pretty average.

The DM-480 as the above helpful posts point out, is quite a versatile U shaped set.
I know u had an issue with the T800's fit, but the DM-480 is much more comfortable. As per the database designed shell, it's now my daily transit IEM due to the superb fit and isolation and wide soundstage/subbass extension. Usually dynamic driver type IEMs have poorer isolation due to their bigger size and vented shells, but the DM-480 is not vented and the isolation is just about 5 dB less than the T800. In fact my only bugbear with the DM-480 is the average timbre and thinner note weight in the mids/treble, so if that's not an issue for you, then it may be an option.


----------



## peter123

SoundChoice said:


> Seeking my next purchase in the sub-$150 range, and I'm seeing more about the DM480, which has good isolation (like T800) and a small database-designed fit (like DM6). But then again, I look around and hear wonderful things about the Shozy Form 1.1, the Tin Hifi P1, and you and others have been singing the praises of the Kbear Diamond.
> 
> I don't care much about timbre, since my ears heard nothing wrong listening to rock & alternative music with the ZS10 Pros. How would you help me narrow down the search?



My suggestion would be the Tri I3, sublime IEM's that I'm having a really hard time to see anyone dislike.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ZzBOG said:


> Was my choice too but I heard it is super bright and ppl who recommend it always say they jumped through some hoops like switching several cables or something to like it. Did you like it out of the box?
> How bad?



Yes, I liked it out of the box. Not many iems I dont like out of the box. Its not really that bright, the problem is the 3,5khz peak THAT is sibilant for me but only on some genres, like rock or Metal.

The QC problem however is more than just MMCX problems, alot of people have had their sound from one of their tape´s reduced by half after some time of playback and letting them rest for a while can recover them. But some have reported that the volume reduction is permanently, so one ear is louder than the other. That is the reason why I cant recommend it despite loving it myself. ( My tape doesnt have any problems, but it is probably because I have so many others I use more so the Tape doesnt get alot of listening time)


----------



## RikudouGoku

SoundChoice said:


> Seeking my next purchase in the sub-$150 range, and I'm seeing more about the DM480, which has good isolation (like T800) and a small database-designed fit (like DM6). But then again, I look around and hear wonderful things about the Shozy Form 1.1, the Tin Hifi P1, and you and others have been singing the praises of the Kbear Diamond.
> 
> I don't care much about timbre, since my ears heard nothing wrong listening to rock & alternative music with the ZS10 Pros. How would you help me narrow down the search?


As I see you also have the Fiio M11, you should be fine with the power requirement for the P1. you might like the P1 if you want a bright neutral iem with extremely good mids, sadly for me it is lacking in the bass so I have a micropore mod on it. Even then it is still not enough. The bass quantity is a bit lesser than the Tin Hifi T3, so it might be the same as the T2 but I dont have it so take it with a grain of salt.

The more I listen to the shozy form 1.1 the more I like it, It has a really good bass that is not overpowering and bloaty like the T800, it is the tight and fast kind. Mids are also really good on it with equal balance between male and female vocals. Highs are not sibilant for me with the stock pure Copper and my cable 196, but I can see why some people might think it is. ( As you have the T800 you should be fine with the 1.1 as I find the T800 to be painfully sibilant for me).

These 2 however are bad with isolation and the P1 have a really bad fit, so these might not be for you If you want isolation. Dunu DM-480 would be my vote too and maybe the Tri i3 as it seems to have good isolation with good sound, but cant recommend it since I dont have it.


----------



## Nimweth

ZzBOG said:


> Was my choice too but I heard it is super bright and ppl who recommend it always say they jumped through some hoops like switching several cables or something to like it. Did you like it out of the box?
> 
> 
> 
> How bad?


My Shuoer Tape sounds great with a Faaeal Hibiscus cable and supplied tips. I have no QC issues and have no problem with them being too bright. My source is Xduoo X20 and Fiio A5 amplifier.


----------



## darmanastartes

SoundChoice said:


> Seeking my next purchase in the sub-$150 range, and I'm seeing more about the DM480, which has good isolation (like T800) and a small database-designed fit (like DM6). But then again, I look around and hear wonderful things about the Shozy Form 1.1, the Tin Hifi P1, and you and others have been singing the praises of the Kbear Diamond.
> 
> I don't care much about timbre, since my ears heard nothing wrong listening to rock & alternative music with the ZS10 Pros. How would you help me narrow down the search?



I wholeheartedly recommend the KB EAR Diamond. I've also been listening to the Moondrop Starfield and I like it a lot too. I would take either over the Shozy Form 1.1, which is good but not as good as the other two. I do not recommend the DM-480.


----------



## SoundChoice (Feb 14, 2020)

First of all, thank you all. I was taken aback by all the helpful information.  Now, let's see if I can do this multi-quote respond thing right:



DynamicEars said:


> KBear Diamond strength according to users ( I don't have but been keeping an eye too) is their timbre. their soundstage is average good. so if you're not looking for timbre, you maybe can scrap out the Diamond....do you like trebles details and extension or prefer something more rolled off and relax? DM-480 have a slight V shaped, midrange a bit thin and top end a bit bright and sparkling, but compared to ZS10 Pro, they are smoother.
> 
> Tin Hifi P1 sounds good but you need power and EQ to made them really shine.
> 
> Shozy Form 1.1 and 1.4 are in my radar too, I don't know but they are more mid bass focused rather than sub bass, these made me on the fence.



I am not, I think, treble-sensitive. I had the V80, which to some was a sibilance monster, but had no problems with it, and enjoyed its V shape (V90 is better). The T800 was a touch too hot for me at first, but after putting in dampers and then taking them back out, I think brain burn-in took over and now they're not a problem. I don't mind details, and enjoy airy feels, but tend to prefer "warmer" "fun" relaxed sounds for non-fatiguing listening. So the DM-480 is still in play.



Ziggomatic said:


> I have the Shozy 1.1 and the DM-480. I like both, but they have pretty different signatures. In the lower registers, the DM-480 has more linear bass, with really good sub-bass presence. The Shozy's sub-bass is well-extended, too, but there's more emphasis and punch in the mid-bass.
> 
> In the mids, the Shozy is fuller and more natural for vocals, but it can suffer from sibilance more than the DM-480 (though I've solved this for myself with foam tips).
> 
> ...



I like the sub-bass of the Blon BL03, which as I understand it is U-shaped, similar to the DM-480. Shozy 1.1 with mid-bass punch seems like it adds a little of the V90 V to the equation. I don't seek out sparkle, but it can be a bit much for me (see above re: V80 v T800 DamperQuest). Thank you, this was helpful.



baskingshark said:


> I don't have the Tin P1 and Shozy Form 1.1, maybe u can ask @RikudouGoku . I think he has both. But I read many reviews that the P1 is power hungry and quite bass light, so I skipped it. Yeah if u don't care about timbre, then skip the Diamond, as that's the Diamond's biggest strength. Diamond is sort of an improved BLON BL-03 in all areas except soundstage width, which is pretty average.
> 
> The DM-480 as the above helpful posts point out, is quite a versatile U shaped set.
> I know u had an issue with the T800's fit, but the DM-480 is much more comfortable. As per the database designed shell, it's now my daily transit IEM due to the superb fit and isolation and wide soundstage/subbass extension. Usually dynamic driver type IEMs have poorer isolation due to their bigger size and vented shells, but the DM-480 is not vented and the isolation is just about 5 dB less than the T800. In fact my only bugbear with the DM-480 is the average timbre and thinner note weight in the mids/treble, so if that's not an issue for you, then it may be an option.



You're right, I did have a fit problem with the KPE, T800, and now A6 Mini fit (but not BL03!). Which is weird, because I need LL tips, go figure. But yes, large clunky IEMs can be a problem for me. Since timbre isn't something I crave, it sounds like I can scratch the Diamond, which is hard to do since they're a hard mineral.

Your comment about the 480 isolation and what looks like a good fit got my attention, particularly from a DD which is known to vent in the outside world.  Thanks!



peter123 said:


> My suggestion would be the Tri I3, sublime IEM's that I'm having a really hard time to see anyone dislike.



The TRI I3! What do you -- and what would I? -- like about them?  Thanks!



RikudouGoku said:


> As I see you also have the Fiio M11, you should be fine with the power requirement for the P1. you might like the P1 if you want a bright neutral iem with extremely good mids, sadly for me it is lacking in the bass so I have a micropore mod on it. Even then it is still not enough. The bass quantity is a bit lesser than the Tin Hifi T3, so it might be the same as the T2 but I dont have it so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> The more I listen to the shozy form 1.1 the more I like it, It has a really good bass that is not overpowering and bloaty like the T800, it is the tight and fast kind. Mids are also really good on it with equal balance between male and female vocals. Highs are not sibilant for me with the stock pure Copper and my cable 196, but I can see why some people might think it is. ( As you have the T800 you should be fine with the 1.1 as I find the T800 to be painfully sibilant for me).
> 
> These 2 however are bad with isolation and the P1 have a really bad fit, so these might not be for you If you want isolation. Dunu DM-480 would be my vote too and maybe the Tri i3 as it seems to have good isolation with good sound, but cant recommend it since I dont have it.



Yes, I have a Fiio M11, so the P1 isn't exactly out of the running.

Another comment about the Shozy 1.1's sibilance.. maybe I don't want to tempt fate.

Tri I3? Well, that is fascinating. I've noticed it scroll by here in the forums, but haven't been paying tons of attention to it. This is the opposite of narrowing things down for me! 

Ok, lots of people pointing towards the 480s, seems like this is the way to go, that is, until we see...



darmanastartes said:


> I wholeheartedly recommend the KB EAR Diamond. I've also been listening to the Moondrop Starfield and I like it a lot too. I would take either over the Shozy Form 1.1, which is good but not as good as the other two. I do not recommend the DM-480.



From what I read, the Starfield is a sidegrade from my KPE, though it's prettier. Yeah I think the Shozy is probably eliminated for me at this point, and your Diamond rec intrigues me, despite that I don't hunt out timbre. Why don't you rec the DM-480? I'd be interested to hear your reasons, since it's contrarian and against the tide, and can add something new to the discussion that I wasn't aware of.

Thank you again to everyone for your feedback and input based upon your experiences. This a great community.


----------



## barbaresh

SoundChoice said:


> First of all, thank you all. I was taken aback by all the helpful information.  Now, let's see if I can do this multi-quote respond thing right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am on the fance like you, Diamond or the DM 480. Will keep an eye on the conversation to see how it goes.
BTW I have the Shozy 1.1 on the way.


----------



## peter123

SoundChoice said:


> The TRI I3! What do you -- and what would I? -- like about them?  Thanks!



That's my point, not much (if anything) to dislike with it, jk 

Warm, rich sound that with nothing sounding out of control, great build quality, great isolation and great comfort. Big, bold and beautiful! 

I compared them to the DM-480 and Diamond here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3097

They're honestly in a different league and belong right up there with the absolutely best IEM's in my collection.


----------



## SciOC (Feb 14, 2020)

peter123 said:


> That's my point, not much (if anything) to dislike with it, jk
> 
> Warm, rich sound that with nothing sounding out of control, great build quality, great isolation and great comfort. Big, bold and beautiful!
> 
> ...


I concur with this sentiment.

I'm just finishing the burn in on my Diamonds, but the I3 are better.     Better than any pair I own under $300 and close to the others above $300 i own. 

They're an absolute steal at their price.  Just wish the mmcx connectors were a little higher quality and they would be true giant killers....

TBH, it seems like KB ear is really pushing the diamond as they actively contacted a lot of people to send out review samples (my first and only review sample ever).  I think they have a good set in the diamond but a really really good set in the I3.


----------



## Markolav

Toneking P10 ordered... Lets see what these boiiis can deliver. I would appreciate if someone could share their experiences with them.


----------



## CoiL

I`m wondering about TRi i3 impressions vs. graphs as by graphs I certainly wouldn`t like them as they have too noticeable 3kHz bump and spike-hill between 7-9kHz (my most sensitive hearing area). I can not see myself enjoying these.


----------



## baskingshark

peter123 said:


> That's my point, not much (if anything) to dislike with it, jk
> 
> Warm, rich sound that with nothing sounding out of control, great build quality, great isolation and great comfort. Big, bold and beautiful!
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comparisons above. I've been keeping my eye out on the TRI I3 for a few weeks but I think the lowest I saw it go for about $120+ USD? Not low enough for me to bite, plus there's delays on Aliexpress recently due to the coronavirus thingy. Maybe the march AE sale, if it goes around $100 USD, that might be a possible purchase, if the corona virus doesn't force a cancellation of the sale. Got a few questions about the I3:
1) Is it easy to drive? I've always thought planars are pretty power hungry to sound their best, but this is a hybrid, so maybe it's easier to drive than a pure planar?
2) How's the timbre? Sorry I'm more fixated on timbre than technical performance of an IEM for casual music listening as most of my music genres incorporate acoustic instruments and vocals. 
3) How's the fit and comfort? The shells look huge!

TIA for your advise!


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> I`m wondering about TRi i3 impressions vs. graphs as by graphs I certainly wouldn`t like them as they have too noticeable 3kHz bump and spike-hill between 7-9kHz (my most sensitive hearing area). I can not see myself enjoying these.



they have similar DNA with Kanas Pro, 3khz is similar in presentation, so if you can stand KP 3khz hills, high chance you can take them too as i feel KP is more pronounce on 3khz. the 8khz sparkles is nice, no sibilant at all, the highs on i3 is smooth and laid back and relax with hint of sparkles at 8khz, very smooth overall.
The one that bothered me and made them imperfect is linearity hump over upper bass through lower mids, they made mids a bit muddy, too thickened. Just similar like extra thickness on **** from mid bass to lower mids. I really wish they scoop these frequency to achieve clearer mids.
details by planar is very nice and fast btw, keep every micro details presented with smooth signature.
Their overall presentation is smooth and towards studio monitor with boosted bass rather than energetic and fun.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for your comparisons above. I've been keeping my eye out on the TRI I3 for a few weeks but I think the lowest I saw it go for about $120+ USD? Not low enough for me to bite, plus there's delays on Aliexpress recently due to the coronavirus thingy. Maybe the march AE sale, if it goes around $100 USD, that might be a possible purchase, if the corona virus doesn't force a cancellation of the sale. Got a few questions about the I3:
> 1) Is it easy to drive? I've always thought planars are pretty power hungry to sound their best, but this is a hybrid, so maybe it's easier to drive than a pure planar?
> 2) How's the timbre? Sorry I'm more fixated on timbre than technical performance of an IEM for casual music listening as most of my music genres incorporate acoustic instruments and vocals.
> 3) How's the fit and comfort? The shells look huge!
> ...



whoops youre posting at time I post, sorry for splitting into 2 posts then.

1. its not so easy to drive, but not very hard. a decent smartphone can drive them but of course with better source they are can stretched to be better.
2. timbre is good and sounded natural but not the best. They have smoothen presentation like, rich but smoothen, like studio monitor with boosted bass, as I wrote on post before, they have too thickened upper mids to lower mids that made mids a bit muddy and thickened, not to be confused with natural decent weight. just like the **** if you can roughly imagine about this 'thickness'. They are like combination of **** and KP signature, rolled off relax treble but with decent timbre not like original **** that sounded very off.
3. despite a very huge shell, they are easy to fit and surprisingly very comfort to me, a bit heavy but overear cables help them to be nicely hanged. They are more comfortable then H40 and ZSX for me


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> whoops youre posting at time I post, sorry for splitting into 2 posts then.
> 
> 1. its not so easy to drive, but not very hard. a decent smartphone can drive them but of course with better source they are can stretched to be better.
> 2. timbre is good and sounded natural but not the best. They have smoothen presentation like, rich but smoothen, like studio monitor with boosted bass, as I wrote on post before, they have too thickened upper mids to lower mids that made mids a bit muddy and thickened, not to be confused with natural decent weight. just like the **** if you can roughly imagine about this 'thickness'. They are like combination of **** and KP signature, rolled off relax treble but with decent timbre not like original **** that sounded very off.
> 3. despite a very huge shell, they are easy to fit and surprisingly very comfort to me, a bit heavy but overear cables help them to be nicely hanged. They are more comfortable then H40 and ZSX for me



K thanks for the detailed reply. How does it compare to your Spring 1 (modded and unmodded)? I think these 2 sets are about the same price range and both are supposed to have good mids.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> K thanks for the detailed reply. How does it compare to your Spring 1 (modded and unmodded)? I think these 2 sets are about the same price range and both are supposed to have good mids.



Details in mids on i3 is very smooth, like the planar is capable to pull out details without need of boosting upper mids to perceive details and clarity. More like real micro details but presented in very smooth way. On other side the Spring 1 have more fun details, more energetic and "in your face" and aggresive, but not to be confused with harsh details like on previous KZs or budget IEMs. 
As for before modded, from memory I think is similar to default i3, more smooth, but have less details. I definitely prefer the modded grill version.
the i3 is bassy to, bass is a bit dominating here. mine is currently about 50hours but I think the DD inside the i3 isnt capable enough compared to their great planar. They have speed for the bass decay, extension i can say good, texture also good but control wise they need to improve, smearing and bloating mids to lower mids frequency, just like the ****. They both have great mids, relaxed trebles but both also have flaws on low end section to me. If only both have lower presentation like NX7 pro, wow..
Tuning need to be improved. and both need better driver for low ends


----------



## mbwilson111

Markolav said:


> Toneking P10 ordered... Lets see what these boiiis can deliver. I would appreciate if someone could share their experiences with them.


I have been interested in the P10 for months so I will look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## darmanastartes

SoundChoice said:


> First of all, thank you all. I was taken aback by all the helpful information.  Now, let's see if I can do this multi-quote respond thing right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the DM-480 has too much bass, a congested lower midrange, a painful lower treble peak, dry timbre, and technical performance that is not competitive with other IEMs around its price point.


----------



## jaaibananzu

An iem recommendation for maximum 200 $ with a spacious sound?


----------



## Infoseeker (Feb 15, 2020)

jaaibananzu said:


> An iem recommendation for maximum 200 $ with a spacious sound?



With iems you got to choose what to sacrifice for that soundstage.

I would suggest the Lz A6 or Lz a6 mini for their piezoelectric driver gimmick.

Ikko Oh10 for a sound signature that can give a sense of soundstage.


----------



## DynamicEars

jaaibananzu said:


> An iem recommendation for maximum 200 $ with a spacious sound?



Definitely ISN H40. Very airy and spacious. Widest soundstage I've ever heard in this price range, even higher price range. Especially after well burned in and correct eartips.


----------



## SciOC

DynamicEars said:


> Details in mids on i3 is very smooth, like the planar is capable to pull out details without need of boosting upper mids to perceive details and clarity. More like real micro details but presented in very smooth way. On other side the Spring 1 have more fun details, more energetic and "in your face" and aggresive, but not to be confused with harsh details like on previous KZs or budget IEMs.
> As for before modded, from memory I think is similar to default i3, more smooth, but have less details. I definitely prefer the modded grill version.
> the i3 is bassy to, bass is a bit dominating here. mine is currently about 50hours but I think the DD inside the i3 isnt capable enough compared to their great planar. They have speed for the bass decay, extension i can say good, texture also good but control wise they need to improve, smearing and bloating mids to lower mids frequency, just like the ****. They both have great mids, relaxed trebles but both also have flaws on low end section to me. If only both have lower presentation like NX7 pro, wow..
> Tuning need to be improved. and both need better driver for low ends


Have to say, I don't agree with a lot of things about the I3, spring 1 or nx7 pro in your post.  Could be burn in for the I3...   Get them to 200 hours and the bass is a lot more controlled and less dominating.  The 8mm small DD was a major concern of mine in ordering them, but it does admirably.  I think they utilized it about as well as could be asked for.  Utilizing the DDs is NOT a strength of either the spring 1 or nx7 pro for me, and I need a good amount or EQ/DSP to get either to my liking.  The spring 1 definitely doesn't sound like it has a 13mm DD in it, and others have described it as having "wooly" bass.  To me, with stock tuning it just sounds bad all around.  It has good potential for EQ/DSP and can sound pretty good when tweaked it modded, but doesn't have the smoothness of the I3 nor the accuracy of timbre.

The nx7 pro sounds nice, but it really has no soundstage to speak of, so it's not real competitive above $100 for me due to that.  The bass tuning is safe, but not particularly exciting.  It seems like they went right for the middle road in all aspects to be inoffensive.  Rumble, speed, accuracy, extension and decay are all middle of the road.  It certainly isn't as powerful as other coaxial 10mm DDs like the bqeyz bq3....  Again, timbre is better on the I3 with the planar driver, and both the spring 1 and I3 are far superior in staging and imaging.

But I would guess we have different tastes as it comes to bass if you like the nx7 pro there.....  TBH, the I3 is a step above the spring 1 for me and 1.5 steps above the nx7 pro.

And as always, YMMV, but be sure to fully burn in the I3 (200+ hours), it matters both for the DD and planar.


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> they have similar DNA with Kanas Pro, 3khz is similar in presentation, so if you can stand KP 3khz hills, high chance you can take them too as i feel KP is more pronounce on 3khz. the 8khz sparkles is nice, no sibilant at all, the highs on i3 is smooth and laid back and relax with hint of sparkles at 8khz, very smooth overall.
> The one that bothered me and made them imperfect is linearity hump over upper bass through lower mids, they made mids a bit muddy, too thickened. Just similar like extra thickness on **** from mid bass to lower mids. I really wish they scoop these frequency to achieve clearer mids.
> details by planar is very nice and fast btw, keep every micro details presented with smooth signature.
> Their overall presentation is smooth and towards studio monitor with boosted bass rather than energetic and fun.


The thing is, KPE has pretty "plateau" from 2kHz to 4.3kHz and thus that 3kHz hill doesn`t stand so out as typical 3kHz boost-hill. KPE "hill" goes smoothly from 1kHz to ~5kHz.
Not sure about that 7-9kHz "hill" with i3. Need more graphs and impressions.
Anyway, I think that low-mids area is anyway too much for my preferences and reading it is not cleanest - no purchase for me 
Not trying to bash it... just some ppl here get the hype up too much based on their personal preferences.


----------



## DynamicEars (Feb 15, 2020)

SciOC said:


> Have to say, I don't agree with a lot of things about the I3, spring 1 or nx7 pro in your post.  Could be burn in for the I3...   Get them to 200 hours and the bass is a lot more controlled and less dominating.  The 8mm small DD was a major concern of mine in ordering them, but it does admirably.  I think they utilized it about as well as could be asked for.  Utilizing the DDs is NOT a strength of either the spring 1 or nx7 pro for me, and I need a good amount or EQ/DSP to get either to my liking.  The spring 1 definitely doesn't sound like it has a 13mm DD in it, and others have described it as having "wooly" bass.  To me, with stock tuning it just sounds bad all around.  It has good potential for EQ/DSP and can sound pretty good when tweaked it modded, but doesn't have the smoothness of the I3 nor the accuracy of timbre.
> 
> The nx7 pro sounds nice, but it really has no soundstage to speak of, so it's not real competitive above $100 for me due to that.  The bass tuning is safe, but not particularly exciting.  It seems like they went right for the middle road in all aspects to be inoffensive.  Rumble, speed, accuracy, extension and decay are all middle of the road.  It certainly isn't as powerful as other coaxial 10mm DDs like the bqeyz bq3....  Again, timbre is better on the I3 with the planar driver, and both the spring 1 and I3 are far superior in staging and imaging.
> 
> ...


well maybe you have some misunderstanding here I didnt talk about anything of NX7 Pro except their bass quality. I didn't talk about Spring 1 have good bass too, and yes they have wooly bass that i mentioned also in BQEYZ thread because i care about quality bass rather than quantity, maybe I should define clearer that I'm more digging into quality of the bass (speed decay, texture, depth, etc) rather than quantity, maybe you find the exciting bass as you find in BQ3 that have more power and punch.
For the bass section only, I said NX7 pro have better bass here, If we are talking about staging and imaging, its different case.
Here what crinacle said about NX7 Pro :


> Surprisingly solid detail retrieval and transients. Technical, but at the same time not boring and sterile with its decidedly-liberal bass boost and treble emphasis.
> There’s a significant amount of bass but it’s done pretty well. Clean hits with minimal smearing and bleed into the midrange, very capable.
> 
> The NX7 Pro actually gets midrange tonality right for the most part. It is one of the most tonally correct IEMs I’ve heard in the sub-$100 range.
> ...


 as taken from his blog https://crinacle.com/2020/01/10/nicehck-nx7-pro-unboxing/

I can concur his opinion about NX7 pro, only highs part for me is hot but not harsh or sharp (I also read your opinion that their highs didn't harsh last time, which I completely agree). For me the NX7 Pro have some quality bass, really clean hit, without bleed, fast decay and very nice texture. They have 1 of the best bass, similar to the LZ A6/mini bass quality, with A6 bass is slightly more gentle.

The Spring 1 bass on other side have mid/upper bass focused that made them sounded wooly and dry despite their fast driver, its too bad that the capable 13.5mm driver was tuning badly here.

so to sum up:
*Bass Quality* of the 3 for me : NX7 Pro > i3 > Spring 1
NX7 pro is outstanding of the 3 with texture depth, cleanness, etc. i3 have smearing and bleed, especially on midbass-lower mids, its not hump, its linearly thickening. And Spring 1 have hump focus on mid-upper bass that made overall bass sounded dry and wooly despite their fast speed of big DD

*Mids* : i3 > Spring 1 (modded)  (both are great with different signature of Spring 1 is more fun and and details but not harsh, and i3 is smooth, gentle, DD like with great timbre) > NX7 Pro

*Highs* : i3 > Spring 1 > NX7 Pro (Im talking about overall, details are much better in NX7 Pro but they can be tiring while i3 is safe roll off with hint of sparkles on 8khz, and Spring 1 8khz is more boosted that can be tizzy and little sibilant)

*Soundstage Width* : Spring 1 > i3 > NX7 Pro
*Soundstage Depth* : i3 > Spring 1 > NX7 Pro
*Imaging* : i3 > Spring 1 > NX7 Pro

(with note again that thickening upper/mid bass on i3 is bugging me, similar to ****. *Edit : *with more powerful sources, they become more balance and that mid-upper bass over-thicken is almost gone. They need decent source.

Of course they are no slouch too in every department, we are talking the entry level midfi here, the budget level IEM cant be compared with these.

Hope this extended opinions can make everything clear, my post before just to answering @baskingshark question about mids only. I'll keep my i3 burning until pass 100 hours mark which are my standard burning point. Thank you @SciOC, will give my impressions again later if they have more improvement with more burn in.

**EDIT : *I Change the mids preferences from tie Spring 1 with i3 > NX7 Pro to *i3>Spring1>NX7 Pro*. They are source sensitive. The Source made different signature. With low power, bass is overwhelming and that I said, Over thickening on mid-upper bass. but with different sources, with more power, They become more balance, the planar is waking up, more forwarded mids and highs and mids become much better.




CoiL said:


> The thing is, KPE has pretty "plateau" from 2kHz to 4.3kHz and thus that 3kHz hill doesn`t stand so out as typical 3kHz boost-hill. KPE "hill" goes smoothly from 1kHz to ~5kHz.
> Not sure about that 7-9kHz "hill" with i3. Need more graphs and impressions.
> Anyway, I think that low-mids area is anyway too much for my preferences and reading it is not cleanest - no purchase for me
> Not trying to bash it... just some ppl here get the hype up too much based on their personal preferences.



yes that hill on KP I know it. About low mids area, you will need to really think about this, knowing you and your KP,
they are like **** have linear thicking from mid bass until lower mids area. While I found KP is too thin on lower mids, I found the i3 is too overly thick for my taste.

* Edit : same with up above, the thicker mid bass-lower mids are almost gone with better source, and mids are much better


----------



## DynamicEars

The i3 is source sensitive, signature can much changed with planar's wake up so I edit my impressions. Thats why I never write my full impressions before 100 hours mark burn in and multiple sessions. @baskingshark


----------



## CopperFox (Apr 9, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> the i3 is bassy to, bass is a bit dominating here. mine is currently about 50hours but I think the DD inside the i3 isnt capable enough compared to their great planar. They have speed for the bass decay, extension i can say good, texture also good but control wise they need to improve, smearing and bloating mids to lower mids frequency, just like the ****. They both have great mids, relaxed trebles but both also have flaws on low end section to me. If only both have lower presentation like NX7 pro, wow..
> Tuning need to be improved. and both need better driver for low ends



You might have a blocked bass vent. I have 3 sets of the i3 and the third one I received this week. It was overbearingly bassy - at a basshead level at first to the point of making me think it had a different driver, but I tried pushing a needle in the bass vents (of both sides) and that fixed it and now it sounds more like the others. To my surprise the needle would go in almost 2 cm at one orientation.

And needless to say, pushing needles in your equipment could cause them to fail and/or void warranty so do it at your own risk.


----------



## dharmasteve

Guys can someone make a comparison of  TRI i3 vs Tin Audio P1


----------



## dharmasteve

I am tempted by the Cambridge Audio SE1. Any slightly more detailed accounts of it's sound signature?


----------



## crabdog

If anyone is curious about the Shuoer Singer I posted my review of it today. It has some very positive attributes but the negatives outweigh them IMO.


----------



## HungryPanda

I like the Singers, found putting starline tips on them gave the best sound.


----------



## DynamicEars

CopperFox said:


> You might have a blocked bass vent. I have 3 sets of the i3 and the third one I received this week. It was overbearingly bassy at first to the point of making me think it had a different driver, but I tried pushing a needle in the bass vents (of both sides) and that fixed it and now it sounds more like the others. To my surprise the needle would go in almost 2 cm at one orientation (although that much wasn't actually needed for me). On the positive side that shows it is possible to change the sound by blocking the vent. It was pretty much basshead level with a lot of midbass punch for those who like that.
> 
> Also it could be possible to check if the vent is blocked by blocking it visibly with duct tape or something and checking if that changes the sound. Didn't do that myself yet though.
> And needless to say, pushing needles in your equipment could cause them to fail and/or void warranty so do it at your own risk.



I also curious because when unboxing mine, they were soaked by dried glue on their shell. I try to pinch a needle later but I guess they are sensitive / picky to sources. I tried different sources and they have different signatures. They need power to wake up the planar.
Whatt? you got 3 sets of them? really?

Thanks for advice, let me try later but 2cm is deep man, are you sure you didnt stab any driver inside?


----------



## HungryPanda

dharmasteve said:


> I am tempted by the Cambridge Audio SE1. Any slightly more detailed accounts of it's sound signature?


For £20 they are a steal. Good bass that is not at all boomy, vocals are clear are enjoyable, treble is controlled. I find them a very pleasant listen. They are small and comfortable. I have not tested mic as have not used them with my phone yet.


----------



## dharmasteve

HungryPanda said:


> For £20 they are a steal. Good bass that is not at all boomy, vocals are clear are enjoyable, treble is controlled. I find them a very pleasant listen. They are small and comfortable. I have not tested mic as have not used them with my phone yet.




Pulled the trigger on Cambridge Audio SE1. SE1 is a part of London by the Thames which includes our famous Southbank Centre which is full of music and theatre. Spent many a happy evening going to concerts and shows there. Bit of a no brainer for £20.00. Will have them tomorrow. Will they bring delight?


----------



## HungryPanda (Feb 16, 2020)

I know SE1 well as I work for Guy's Hospital. I have been listening to these little earphones today and really enjoying them with a variety of music.


----------



## CopperFox (Feb 16, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> I also curious because when unboxing mine, they were soaked by dried glue on their shell. I try to pinch a needle later but I guess they are sensitive / picky to sources. I tried different sources and they have different signatures. They need power to wake up the planar.
> Whatt? you got 3 sets of them? really?
> 
> Thanks for advice, let me try later but 2cm is deep man, are you sure you didnt stab any driver inside?



Yeah, my third set also had visible glue/goo residue on the shells. The first two didn't and that's one reason I thought there might be something in the vents that shouldn't be there.

(Amping and sources do make a difference too.)

Yes, 3 sets. I have for many years had a habit of getting multiple sets of IEMs that I like. It started with Klipsch X10s that were unreliable (which my using them as sport/gym IEMS didn't help) and had highish RRP so I bought them from sales even if I had a working set. Also got multiple Philips Fidelio S2's when I heard they were being discontinued. I still have one unopened set of those. As for the I3, I've now got one set for office, one for home and one for home office. I also prefer their overall sound to my three headphones at rrp $700-1000 so I would want to have a spare set in case one fails or something. 

The (nearly) 2 cm was surprising. The direction was tilted toward the backplate and I thought that wouldn't be where the drivers are. Here's some photos too. The angle can best be seen in the first one.


----------



## DynamicEars

CopperFox said:


> Yeah, my third set also had visible glue/goo residue on the shells. The first two didn't and that's one reason I thought there might be something in the vents that shouldn't be there.
> 
> (Amping and sources do make a difference too.)
> 
> ...




THanks for pointing out, WOW they are much better now, I guess they werent properly vented that sounded more bassy, like "tape modded IEM" seriously they need to QC this. The gloo residue is killing the original signature and amping too also needed. For guys who bought i3, you need to note this, check if your venting holes properly vented / not blocked. I will keep burning my set before have proper listening session but I already like them sooo much, They sounded like H40 now, the balance overall. That smooth yet detail mids is digging me!


----------



## Infoseeker (Feb 17, 2020)

Has anyone heard of these Simphonio VR1 iems? Seems to be targeting the single-driver iem tier of the Luna/A8000.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1023392764667204&id=384131971926623

https://re-how.net/product/398770/?amp

I am a very strong fan of their earbuds, but never realized they had iems. Except it randomly appeared in my search box in Penonaudio's website as I was looking uo the Luna's specifications.


----------



## RelentlesSausage

What does y'all think of the hidition viento?


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 17, 2020)

Cambridge Audio SE1 are also available on Amazon.com for $20.00. Pizza priced IEMs with Beryllium Driver, that allegedly make money for charity......and allegedly sound good. Will post quick comment later, pre burn in, after mine arrive from Amazon Prime in UK.


----------



## RikudouGoku

What benefit does beryllium dynamic drivers have? Do they usually have tighter and faster bass? I am writing my review on the Shozy Form 1.1 so just wanted to know before I say something that is inaccurate.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> What benefit does beryllium dynamic drivers have? Do they usually have tighter and faster bass? I am writing my review on the Shozy Form 1.1 so just wanted to know before I say something that is inaccurate.



Well it's not the material per se but the proper implementation and coating of these materials that matter. A lot of budget segment CHIFI namedrop "special" materials, but whether they are truly implementing it properly on their drivers is another story; namedropping these materials probably will help them to stand apart from the intense competition at the budget CHIFI pricing.

See the links below where we discussed this previously:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3023#post-15331995
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2968#post-15288735
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1874#post-15293524 - credit to Slater for this post, he has a graph about the different materials here


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Well it's not the material per se but the proper implementation and coating of these materials that matter. A lot of budget segment CHIFI namedrop "special" materials, but whether they are truly implementing it properly on their drivers is another story; namedropping these materials probably will help them to stand apart from the intense competition at the budget CHIFI pricing.
> 
> See the links below where we discussed this previously:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3023#post-15331995
> ...


Yeah that was what I thought, because I can´t say that the Form 1.1 "sounds" like a beryllium driver or that the sound is due to the beryllium.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> What benefit does beryllium dynamic drivers have? Do they usually have tighter and faster bass? I am writing my review on the Shozy Form 1.1 so just wanted to know before I say something that is inaccurate.



https://materion.com/-/media/files/...acoustic-properties-of-beryllium_materion.pdf


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 17, 2020)

HungryPanda said:


> For £20 they are a steal. Good bass that is not at all boomy, vocals are clear are enjoyable, treble is controlled. I find them a very pleasant listen. They are small and comfortable. I have not tested mic as have not used them with my phone yet.





HungryPanda said:


> I know SE1 well as I work for Guy's Hospital. I have been listening to these little earphones today and really enjoying them with a variety of music.



So first....thanks to Hungry Panda for bringing these to our attention. Had them only two and a half hours but it's clear these are exceptionally good IEMs.
Immediately put on Large Spiral Dots to bring some bass into the equation. Got out my LG V30 and did the little extention lead fix to get the Quad Hifi DAC powering them. Phew surprising bass on Ambitionz  az a ridah...2PAC. Whole Wild World....Wreckless Eric , East of Gary...Darrell Scott, Black Magic Woman...Santana, Tribute.....John Newman, I'd Rather Go Blind...Christine Perfect, You're a Big Girl Now...Dylan, Texas Sun....Kruangbin, Vajrasattva...Maitreya, Devil Eyes....Hippie Sabotage, Amanke Dionti....Ablaye Cissoko, Imidiwan Ma Tennam...Tinariwen.
These are possibly the best value IEMs around for their present price and with Amazon Prime delivery in UK.......but you may need a tip to suit you. Good timbre and tone, though bass will be dependent on the tip you use. Big surprise.


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> So first....thanks to Hungry Panda for bringing these to our attention. Had them only two and a half hours but it's clear these are exceptionally good IEMs.
> Immediately put on Large Spiral Dots to bring some bass into the equation. Got out my LG V30 and did the little extention lead fix to get the Quad Hifi DAC powering them. Phew surprising bass on Ambitionz  az a ridah...2PAC. Whole Wild World....Wreckless Eric , East of Gary...Darrell Scott, Black Magic Woman...Santana, Tribute.....John Newman, I'd Rather Go Blind...Christine Perfect, You're a Big Girl Now...Dylan, Texas Sun....Kruangbin, Vajrasattva...Maitreya, Devil Eyes....Hippie Sabotage, Amanke Dionti....Ablaye Cissoko, Imidiwan Ma Denham...Tinariwen.
> These are possibly the best value IEMs around for their present price and with Amazon Prime delivery in UK, but you may need a tip to suit you. Good timbre and tone, though bass will be dependent on the tip you use. Big surprise.



Hmmm....I wonder if I need to order one.  If HP is keeping his?  He received 3 IEMs last week.  I was hoping for one of them to possibly be gifted to me... The others were more expensive but I wonder if the SE1 is the best of them.  He is on his way to SE1 now...


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 17, 2020)

mbwilson111 said:


> Hmmm....I wonder if I need to order one.  If HP is keeping his?  He received 3 IEMs last week.  I was hoping for one of them to possibly be gifted to me... The others were more expensive but I wonder if the SE1 is the best of them.  He is on his way to SE1 now...


Cambridge Audio SE1. For £20.00 cheap as chips. Amazon Prime....delivery tomorrow. All you will need are tips and the foam tips that come with it are quite good....but I am a Spiral Dot crazy. I'm sure there are better IEMs out there but few that will do the midrange as good as these.


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> For £20 they are a steal. Good bass that is not at all boomy, vocals are clear are enjoyable, treble is controlled. I find them a very pleasant listen. They are small and comfortable. I have not tested mic as have not used them with my phone yet.



The Cambridge Audio SE1 appear to be using the same shell as the Tennmak Crazy Cello, that I bought a couple of years ago.


----------



## dharmasteve

DBaldock9 said:


> The Cambridge Audio SE1 appear to be using the same shell as the Tennmak Crazy Cello, that I bought a couple of years ago.




Saw a picture of them on Amazon, although unavailable, but they look the same shell. Are they the same driver?


----------



## dharmasteve

dharmasteve said:


> Saw a picture of them on Amazon, although unavailable, but they look the same shell. Are they the same driver?



Actually the Tennmak looks slightly different.


----------



## brianforever (Feb 17, 2020)

HungryPanda said:


> For £20 they are a steal. Good bass that is not at all boomy, vocals are clear are enjoyable, treble is controlled. I find them a very pleasant listen. They are small and comfortable. I have not tested mic as have not used them with my phone yet.



@HungryPanda Thanks for the Info mate, the Cambridge Audio SE1 is an interesting find at this attractive price point, but sadly doesn't ship to our area


----------



## Ziggomatic

DBaldock9 said:


> The Cambridge Audio SE1 appear to be using the same shell as the Tennmak Crazy Cello, that I bought a couple of years ago.



I've never heard of the Tennmak Crazy Cello, but I hereby nominate it for the Title of Best Named Headphone of All Times.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Is Penon answering anyone's emails? I'm trying to return something to them for a few weeks now but getting no email back after filling out the return form on their site. Just curious if they are ignoring my request or it's a complete halt of their business due to coronavirus, if that's the case have no problem waiting.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Cambridge Audio SE1. For £20.00 cheap as chips. Amazon Prime....delivery tomorrow. All you will need are tips and the foam tips that come with it are quite good....but I am a Spiral Dot crazy. I'm sure there are better IEMs out there but few that will do the midrange as good as these.


My SE1s arrived today. Like you I have fitted large Spiral Dots. Going to give them a good burn in before posting some impressions. Very encouraging OOTB though, very clean mids and well balanced, excellent soundstage.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Hmmm....I wonder if I need to order one.  If HP is keeping his?  He received 3 IEMs last week.  I was hoping for one of them to possibly be gifted to me... The others were more expensive but I wonder if the SE1 is the best of them.  He is on his way to SE1 now...


Don't wonder. They are a no-brainer. Just like the Artiste DC1 was! Lol.


----------



## Infoseeker

Nimweth said:


> My SE1s arrived today. Like you I have fitted large Spiral Dots. Going to give them a good burn in before posting some impressions. Very encouraging OOTB though, very clean mids and well balanced, excellent soundstage.



Does that make the tips cost as much ofbthe iems? XD


----------



## SoundChoice

HerrXRDS said:


> Is Penon answering anyone's emails? I'm trying to return something to them for a few weeks now but getting no email back after filling out the return form on their site. Just curious if they are ignoring my request or it's a complete halt of their business due to coronavirus, if that's the case have no problem waiting.



Yes, I messaged Penon a week or so ago using the website if I remember right, and received a prompt reply.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Don't wonder. They are a no-brainer. Just like the Artiste DC1 was! Lol.



Yes.. and because of you we ended up with two Artistes in the house, lol.   Now, do we do the same with this one?   Usually we try to not have duplicates.

I wonder what I already have that would compare to the SE1.

edit:  they aactually look a bit familiar to me... like I might have something with a similar shell... just cannot think what...


----------



## Infoseeker

Penon Audio seem active messaging me on the official AliExpress store.


----------



## DBaldock9

Ziggomatic said:


> I've never heard of the Tennmak Crazy Cello, but I hereby nominate it for the Title of Best Named Headphone of All Times.



They're still listed on the official Tennmak AliExpress store - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32755873753.html
I took mine and listened to them at lunch today.
They're enjoyable, except for their tendency for driver flex, when inserting them in your ears.


----------



## Nimweth

Infoseeker said:


> Does that make the tips cost as much ofbthe iems? XD


Not quite! Spiral Dots 16GBP for three sets. SE1 20 GBP. Know what you mean though!


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes.. and because of you we ended up with two Artistes in the house, lol.   Now, do we do the same with this one?   Usually we try to not have duplicates.
> 
> I wonder what I already have that would compare to the SE1.
> 
> edit:  they aactually look a bit familiar to me... like I might have something with a similar shell... just cannot think what...


Have a listen to Panda's SE1s. If you like them you could get yourself a set.


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 18, 2020)

I remember buying a decent separates CD player from  Cambridge Audio many years ago. They are a 'serious' HiFi company.  The SE1 earphones.  Listened to them this morning again, swapping with the Blon 03s and both with Spiral Dot L's. SE1 held up well particularly the timbre is on spot. The bass on the Blon is more substantial, especially on Ambitionz az a Ridah. At the other end Roger Roman's Beethoven Fur Elise has cleaner edges on the SE1 and is more nuanced, but the Blon 03 has mildly more accurate timbre and captures resonance better.  After comparing quite a lot of tunes side by side, the SE1 is definitely a surprise. It's bass is adequate and quite natural.. Mids and highs are really good. Perhaps the timing and rhythm of the Blon 03 is a tad more exciting, but the SE1 is not far away. Because they are worn downwards they are very comfortable and they have a stable fit. The cable is a fixed one but adequate. Anyone who is in a area where these are available cheaply should give them a go. They are a serious earphone, really inexpensive and available on Amazon.

https://cambridgeaudio.com/gbr/en/products/hi-fi


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> I remember buying a decent separates CD player from  Cambridge Audio many years ago. They are a 'serious' HiFi company.  The SE1 earphones.  Listened to them this morning again, swapping with the Blon 03s and both with Spiral Dot L's. SE1 held up well particularly the timbre is on spot. The bass on the Blon is more substantial, especially on Ambitionz az a Ridah. At the other end Roger Roman's Beethoven Fur Elise has cleaner edges on the SE1 and is more nuanced, but the Blon 03 has mildly more accurate timbre and captures resonance better.  After comparing quite a lot of tunes side by side, the SE1 is definitely a surprise. It's bass is adequate and quite natural.. Mids and highs are really good. Perhaps the timing and rhythm of the Blon 03 is a tad more exciting, but the SE1 is not far away. Because they are worn downwards they are very comfortable and they have a stable fit. The cable is a fixed one but adequate. Anyone who is in a area where these are available cheaply should give them a go. They are a serious earphone, really inexpensive and available on Amazon.
> 
> https://cambridgeaudio.com/gbr/en/products/hi-fi


Mine are still burning in but I agree with your findings and "natural" is a good description of their overall sound. There's plenty of heft in the bass, an airy upper range and accurate timbre in the mids. Try them with this, very impressive dynamics too! Best £20 I have spent.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Shozy Form 1.1 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-form-1-1.24021/reviews#item-review-23291


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> Mine are still burning in but I agree with your findings and "natural" is a good description of their overall sound. There's plenty of heft in the bass, an airy upper range and accurate timbre in the mids. Try them with this, very impressive dynamics too! Best £20 I have spent.




Like it. Also traditional Hildegard von Bingen sounds good through the SE1.


----------



## mbwilson111

Because of you guys I am waiting for my SE1 to arrive.  Amazon UK tracking says the driver is 7 stops away.  He has been in one spot for awhile now.  I think he is eating dinner.  I am starving.  I forget to eat sometimes when my husband is away at work.  I just know that the doorbell will ring as soon as I have my food ready.


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> Because of you guys I am waiting for my SE1 to arrive.  Amazon UK tracking says the driver is 7 stops away.  He has been in one spot for awhile now.  I think he is eating dinner.  I am starving.  I forget to eat sometimes when my husband is away at work.  I just know that the doorbell will ring as soon as I have my food ready.



Maybe you need a nice little table in the front garden, where you can eat, and wait for the delivery...


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> Maybe you need a nice little table in the front garden, where you can eat, and wait for the delivery...



It has been dark for 2 hours already.

Better than a couple of months ago when the sun was setting at 3:50...very bad for night owls who sleep unit nearly noon!


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> Maybe you need a nice little table in the front garden, where you can eat, and wait for the delivery...



Just get a chair with a mailbox built in. Then you can eat or watch TV while you wait for the postman. No chance of missing those little earphone packages then!


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Because of you guys I am waiting for my SE1 to arrive.  Amazon UK tracking says the driver is 7 stops away.  He has been in one spot for awhile now.  I think he is eating dinner.  I am starving.  I forget to eat sometimes when my husband is away at work.  I just know that the doorbell will ring as soon as I have my food ready.


The same thing happened to me yesterday. The driver was "5 stops away" for 2 hours but the green dot representing the driver changed location many times!


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> Just get a chair with a mailbox built in. Then you can eat or watch TV while you wait for the postman. No chance of missing those little earphone packages then!


Protip: Make sure to say "Thanks big boy"(regardless of the carriers gender) so things aren't awkward after they cram your mailbox full while you're just sitting there watching Maury, high AF.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nimweth said:


> My SE1s arrived today. Like you I have fitted large Spiral Dots. Going to give them a good burn in before posting some impressions. Very encouraging OOTB though, very clean mids and well balanced, excellent soundstage.


this is a curious $20 product from cambridge, which is a mid-tier home theater/stereo manufacturer comparable to nad or marantz--it could be they're trying to get a foothold in the earphone market before churning out pricier, higher-margin models


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 18, 2020)

loomisjohnson said:


> this is a curious $20 product from cambridge, which is a mid-tier home theater/stereo manufacturer comparable to nad or marantz--it could be they're trying to get a foothold in the earphone market before churning out pricier, higher-margin models



It came out 4 years ago for around $85.

I think these are closeout prices.  It was first a1000 unit limited release.  A year later it was mass released.  Most of the online reviews were written in 2017.  One viewer says we should burn them in for 250 hours!


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 18, 2020)

loomisjohnson said:


> this is a curious $20 product from cambridge, which is a mid-tier home theater/stereo manufacturer comparable to nad or marantz--it could be they're trying to get a foothold in the earphone market before churning out pricier, higher-margin models


It was made for a charity event a few years ago, went under the radar and they seeming re-advertised/released it in 2019. It sold originally for 60-70 GBP, but I think they are trying to get rid of all their built up stock. With it being hard to get deliveries from China at the moment, the SE1 is quick delivery via Amazon.


----------



## dharmasteve

mbwilson111 said:


> It came out 4 years ago for around $85.
> 
> I think these are closeout prices.  It was first a1000 unit limited release.  A year later it was mass released.  Most of the online reviews were written in 2017.  One viewer says we should burn them in for 250 hours!


They sounded good straight out of the box to me....they do sound even better today though.


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> They sounded good straight out of the box to me....they do sound even better today though.


Yeah, nobody said they were bad out of the box.


----------



## Slater (Feb 18, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> It was made for a charity event a few years ago, went under the radar and they seeming re-advertised/released it in 2019. It sold originally for 60-70 GBP, but I think they are trying to get rid of all their built up stock. With it being hard to get deliveries from China at the moment, the SE1 is quick delivery via Amazon.



That price range has a lot of stuff competition nowadays. 2 years ago, not as much.

Also, 250 hours of burn in is a little ridiculous lol


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 18, 2020)

Someone started a thread for the SE1 in February of 2016.  Time to revive it?  It is not a Chinese/Asian IEM.  It is British.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cambridge-audio-se1.800067/#post-15467723


----------



## chickentender

PhonoPhi said:


> ChiFi progress just over the last 1-2 years is incredible!
> I got S...r **** pro recently, it is amazing how much one can get for just under $25!
> Also Blon & CCA C10!
> Incredible!



For real. I've been wandering around the nets off and on for days since asking. Finally picked up the C10s. Honestly they're good, and technical in some ways (I hear the freq extension quite clearly beyond the TF10s) but they lack a unity and musicality and I just find them generally boring and kinda peaky (which is really bothersome on some tracks). They're probably going back. For $40 I'm blown away as a first try, but I'm going to give the Blon a run next.



Sebulr said:


> I had some super fi 5, back in the day. The shells fell apart, and the silver cable went copper green. I'd say kz zsn sound as good but are better built and about 1/8 the price. They also fit better. Buy a few cheap phones from kz or trn, see how you like them. They are tuned slightly higher in the upper mods 2k to 4khz area though. That's typical chi fi sound.
> 
> Can't comment on the tf10 I was too poor to buy them.



TF10 is still my benchmark. The C10 I just tried was good but couldn't touch them as far as the cohesion all around goes. 
I know what you mean about the SuperFi - my original cable is long LONG gone (turned green as well) and has been swapped at least twice. I also lightly glued where one shell was separating but they've been fine ever since (6 or 7 years since gluing) - they're *still *going just great, but they're my "beaters" now.  
My TF10s are in great shape. They've had a few cable swaps as well.


----------



## dharmasteve

mbwilson111 said:


> Someone started a thread for the SE1 in February of 2016.  Time to revive it?  It is not a Chinese/Asian IEM.  It is British.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cambridge-audio-se1.800067/#post-15467723



Designed in UK....assembled in China...as written on box.


----------



## baskingshark

dharmasteve said:


> Designed in UK....assembled in China...as written on box.



LOL most western budget to midfi (and even some TOTL ones) are assembled in China. Well no suprise since China has cheaper labour costs etc, but now with the coronavirus thing, I think companies are starting to realize they might not wanna put all their eggs in the China manufacturing basket, and maybe consider diversifying their production locations to multiple sites, in case there's a holdup in logistics/manufacturing if one country goes down a quarantine clampdown.

Anyway, I'm not really a fan of non detachable cable IEM/buds, but how's the quality of the cable on the SE1?? Any microphonics? And does it look sturdy? TIA!


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 19, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> LOL most western budget to midfi (and even some TOTL ones) are assembled in China. Well no suprise since China has cheaper labour costs etc, but now with the coronavirus thing, I think companies are starting to realize they might not wanna put all their eggs in the China manufacturing basket, and maybe consider diversifying their production locations to multiple sites, in case there's a holdup in logistics/manufacturing if one country goes down a quarantine clampdown.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not really a fan of non detachable cable IEM/buds, but how's the quality of the cable on the SE1?? Any microphonics? And does it look sturdy? TIA!



I think Sony used to get walkmans or other electronics manufactured in Malaysia, Thailand, Indonesia and Korea. Maybe it's not good put  'all their eggs in one basket'. Sadly I think that all will eventually go back to 'normal' until the next big problem.


----------



## baskingshark

dharmasteve said:


> Designed in UK....assembled in China...as written on box.



Well if some of these caps are made in China (maybe non official MAGA ones), then it's no surprise the majority of our favourite audio gear is made there too haha.


----------



## Nimweth

The cable on the SE1 seems of good quality. It is very similar to that on the Urban Fun Beryllium hybrid. After removing it from the packaging it was kinked but it was easy to straighten it out. There is a little cable noise but not too bad. I would use a cable clip.


----------



## Nimweth

I have 40 hours on the SE1 now. Only another 210 hours to go lol. They continue to impress. Classical music is very impressive. Here is a good example:


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> The cable on the SE1 seems of good quality. It is very similar to that on the Urban Fun Beryllium hybrid. After removing it from the packaging it was kinked but it was easy to straighten it out. There is a little cable noise but not too bad. I would use a cable clip.



It is also similar to the DIY cables that we have set aside for recabling our Sony MH1Cs.....someday.

How did you straighten yours?  Blow dryer?


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> It is also similar to the DIY cables that we have set aside for recabling our Sony MH1Cs.....someday.
> 
> How did you straighten yours?  Blow dryer?


It had a few sharp bends in it. I put my nail against the kink and gently bent it back into shape.


----------



## brianforever

mbwilson111 said:


> Because of you guys I am waiting for my SE1 to arrive.  Amazon UK tracking says the driver is 7 stops away.  He has been in one spot for awhile now.  I think he is eating dinner.  I am starving.  I forget to eat sometimes when my husband is away at work.  I just know that the doorbell will ring as soon as I have my food ready.



has the driver arrive yet Mrs Wilson ? I m also anxious and waiting with you


----------



## alorora

SciOC said:


> Does anyone know anything about the monoprice m350 planar?
> 
> I hadn't ever paid much attention to them due to not liking their over the ear sets, but the in ear models they have look like bqeyz rebadges mostly, but the new-ish monoprice m350 planar looks kind of interesting.
> 
> Monoprice.com/product?p_id=39415




I bought a pair a few months ago, they sound close to the isine 10 (not as good but for the price can't really argue). They also feel cheap, like horrendously cheap, but, the aesthetics of the m350 to me, they look better: I like the round design and the builtin ear clips.


----------



## mbwilson111

brianforever said:


> has the driver arrive yet Mrs Wilson ? I m also anxious and waiting with you



Yes, the SE1 arrived about an hour after I wrote that post.  I am very impressed with the sound.  I wrote a bit in the SE1 thread but I have not had a lot of time with them yet.  What I have listened to has sounded great.

I only have two small complaints.It has a microphones  One of my DAPs does not connect correctly with three pole plugs.which makes everything sound out of phase but even worse.  I will have to use a little stereo adapter with that DAP (iBasso DX120).  My other daps are fine as is my desktop dac/amp.  The other thing is I need a magnifying glass to see the R and L markings. I need new glasses.


----------



## brianforever (Feb 20, 2020)

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, the SE1 arrived about an hour after I wrote that post.  I am very impressed with the sound.  I wrote a bit in the SE1 thread but I have not had a lot of time with them yet.  What I have listened to has sounded great.
> 
> I only have two small complaints.It has a microphones  One of my DAPs does not connect correctly with three pole plugs.which makes everything sound out of phase but even worse.  I will have to use a little stereo adapter with that DAP (iBasso DX120).  My other daps are fine as is my desktop dac/amp.  The other thing is I need a magnifying glass to see the R and L markings. I need new glasses.



Haha that's great to know,  about the R/L thingy..I have the same issues with that..so I either have 2 same but different coloured eartips or I use a micro sticker to identify them


----------



## mbwilson111

brianforever said:


> Haha that's great to know,  about the R/L thingy..I have the same issues with that..so I either have 2 same but different coloured eartips or I use a micro sticker to identify them


A sticker is a great idea.  I wonder what I can find.  For now I have a bit of red tape on the right cable.


----------



## Themilkman46290

mbwilson111 said:


> A sticker is a great idea.  I wonder what I can find.  For now I have a bit of red tape on the right cable.


Why not use a dot of red nail polish (ever since I realized how useful nail polish is, well, let's just say I have more nail polish then the wife does....)


----------



## mbwilson111

Themilkman46290 said:


> Why not use a dot of red nail polish (ever since I realized how useful nail polish is, well, let's just say I have more nail polish then the wife does....)


Actually I have done that with some things but I don't feel it would suit these.  I considered it.

Doh... I just looked at the shells more carefully and there is a way to identify right from left.  Just have to remember which way the black part faces.


----------



## Nimweth

brianforever said:


> Haha that's great to know,  about the R/L thingy..I have the same issues with that..so I either have 2 same but different coloured eartips or I use a micro sticker to identify them


If you look at the housings there is a cut-out on the outside edge. Just make sure this faces outwards and you have them the right way round. The R and L markings are very small.


----------



## audio123

To sum up the Moondrop Starfield, it is a warmer KXXS. At that price point, if one prefers more sub-bass presence, get the IT01/No.3, otherwise the Starfield is quite a pleasant sounding IEM.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Been using my Moondrop KXXS again for a few days and they really are quite good. ( although probably been bested by the Starfield for half the price lol)

Here are some pictures of this beauty


----------



## chickentender

Well, it looks like I've joined the BL-03 fanclub. For me, the elevated bass can be a tad bit irritating at times, track/genre depending. I've been back and forth between balanced and single-ended - I prefer the less prominent bass presence with single-ended but then the upper-mid and lower treble (though less hidden) lose detail, so it's a double-edged sword. In the end I left a balanced cable on it and my ears have just been simply adjusting and becoming accepting of the higher bass level. What I will say is these (as scores on scores of people have said for months) are ridiculously listenable for long, long periods of time and overall nicely musical. Not quite everything I'd want, but a stupid crazy good value in a set of IEMs. Boggles my mind that they're as cheap as they are. I still prefer my UE Triple.Fi 10s, but for something to chuck my bag and not worry about, these Blons are (for lack of a better word) rad.


----------



## Slater

chickentender said:


> Well, it looks like I've joined the BL-03 fanclub. For me, the elevated bass can be a tad bit irritating at times, track/genre depending.



What tip are you using?


----------



## chickentender (Feb 21, 2020)

Slater said:


> What tip are you using?



I can't recall the exact model - Comply foam tips I've had around for ages. First used a "regular" set with wax-guards, and swapped the more rounded shaped style without guards which improved treble and fit much better with the short nozzle on these things.


----------



## baskingshark

chickentender said:


> Well, it looks like I've joined the BL-03 fanclub. For me, the elevated bass can be a tad bit irritating at times, track/genre depending. I've been back and forth between balanced and single-ended - I prefer the less prominent bass presence with single-ended but then the upper-mid and lower treble (though less hidden) lose detail, so it's a double-edged sword. In the end I left a balanced cable on it and my ears have just been simply adjusting and becoming accepting of the higher bass level. What I will say is these (as scores on scores of people have said for months) are ridiculously listenable for long, long periods of time and overall nicely musical. Not quite everything I'd want, but a stupid crazy good value in a set of IEMs. Boggles my mind that they're as cheap as they are. I still prefer my UE Triple.Fi 10s, but for something to chuck my bag and not worry about, these Blons are (for lack of a better word) rad.



Try using wide bore silicone tips, they generally will tame the midbass in contrast to narrow bore tips. Foamies generally tame the treble frequencies so one may percieve the bass to be increased with foamies. Though the BL-03 is not the easiest to fit, so one should just be thankful if you can already have a satisfactory fit with whatever tips you have.

One other option is to EQ down the midbass frequencies, though I know some purists audiophile friends of mine will never ever touch the EQ button.


----------



## chickentender

baskingshark said:


> Try using wide bore silicone tips, they generally will tame the midbass in contrast to narrow bore tips. Foamies generally tame the treble frequencies so one may percieve the bass to be increased with foamies. Though the BL-03 is not the easiest to fit, so one should just be thankful if you can already have a satisfactory fit with whatever tips you have.
> 
> One other option is to EQ down the midbass frequencies, though I know some purists audiophile friends of mine will never ever touch the EQ button.



Yeah, I was tempted to put in silicones for that reason, but I absolutely _cannot stand_ them. I'll live with the signature as it is. Most of my listening is via Qobuz on PC so EQ isn't really possible without adding something between. All in all, it's fine. It's a minor complaint at this point - they are what they are, and they're far from bad.


----------



## assassin10000

chickentender said:


> I can't recall the exact model - Comply foam tips I've had around for ages. First used a "regular" set with wax-guards, and swapped the more rounded shaped style without guards which improved treble and fit much better with the short nozzle on these things.



Those look like their round comfort 'TSxxx' series tips. I'd try the AE equivalent as their foam is denser and smoother, which won't attenuate highs as much. Plus they're dirt cheap in comparison.

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32846139355.html


----------



## brianforever

chickentender said:


> Well, it looks like I've joined the BL-03 fanclub. For me, the elevated bass can be a tad bit irritating at times, track/genre depending. I've been back and forth between balanced and single-ended - I prefer the less prominent bass presence with single-ended but then the upper-mid and lower treble (though less hidden) lose detail, so it's a double-edged sword. In the end I left a balanced cable on it and my ears have just been simply adjusting and becoming accepting of the higher bass level. What I will say is these (as scores on scores of people have said for months) are ridiculously listenable for long, long periods of time and overall nicely musical. Not quite everything I'd want, but a stupid crazy good value in a set of IEMs. Boggles my mind that they're as cheap as they are. I still prefer my UE Triple.Fi 10s, but for something to chuck my bag and not worry about, these Blons are (for lack of a better word) rad.



yeah..it virtually Blo(w)n da mind, hearing it and with such a awesome price point


----------



## Random-Guy-UK

I am currently using the kz ate-s as my daily driver, very nice pair of iem's.

Since these cannot be bought anymore, does anyone have any recommendations for a replacement around the same price as the ate-s please?


----------



## mbwilson111

Random-Guy-UK said:


> I am currently using the kz ate-s as my daily driver, very nice pair of iem's.
> 
> Since these cannot be bought anymore, does anyone have any recommendations for a replacement around the same price as the ate-s please?


Amazon UK has the ATE with prime delivery.


----------



## Random-Guy-UK

mbwilson111 said:


> Amazon UK has the ATE with prime delivery.


Hello

Do you know of another iem which would be an upgrade from the ate-s around the same price?


----------



## brianforever (Feb 22, 2020)

My 5th purchase again for the popular KZ EDR1 IEM, and lo, behold the cables have been changed to a much more thicker and less microphonic one, also the sound signature is actually more pronounced in the mids and trebles are much livelier and detailed, especially so when compared to the previous iterations of this model, seems like they made some improvements with this new version


----------



## SiggyFraud (Feb 22, 2020)

brianforever said:


> My 5th purchase again for the popular KZ EDR1 IEM, and lo, behold the cables have been changed to a much more thicker and less microphonic one, also the sound signature is actually more pronounced in the mids and trebles are much livelier and detailed, especially so when compared to the previous iterations of this model, seems like they made some improvements with this new version


Could you share a link for the store in which you bought it?


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

audio123 said:


> To sum up the Moondrop Starfield, it is a warmer KXXS. At that price point, if one prefers more sub-bass presence, get the IT01/No.3, otherwise the Starfield is quite a pleasant sounding IEM.



Verrrry interesting. I have a No. 3 on the way that I got a deal on, I'm fine with extra sub-bass!  But aside from the sub-bass, could you tell me how the Starfield compares with the No. 3? I imagine the tuning if more different than simply regarding bass emphasis.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Verrrry interesting. I have a No. 3 on the way that I got a deal on, I'm fine with extra sub-bass!  But aside from the sub-bass, could you tell me how the Starfield compares with the No. 3? I imagine the tuning if more different than simply regarding bass emphasis.


Dont have the Starfield but the KXXS is very close to it. They have a completely different tuning, no.3 is focusing on the BASS (there is much more sub AND mid bass quantity compared to the KXXS) with an extremely large amount of quantity that is good for edm but not for acoustic songs because there is bloat ( the bass isnt that fast and is loose). 

While the KXXS tries to stay neutral ( harman neutral or more correctly their own VDSF-target). With tighter and a bit faster bass, more mids ( specifically female vocals) and a better/more natural timbre across the range.

I believe that you will either like one or the other as their tunings is so different from each other, and they do not complement each other that well because the KXXS doesnt have that good mids ( much better than the no.3 but still not that good in comparison to others, specifically the male vocals as it isnt as prominent as the female vocals).


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Thanks, that's very helpful. I have some bass-heavy music, so I will see if I enjoy it with the No. 3.

I already have a V90, which handles bass pretty well, along with a CNT-1, but I wanted something with good isolation to see if it works well on transit. That's what the No. 3 is for, although I would like to pick up a Starfield for home listening. [T4 doesn't fit me quite right].


----------



## Slater

brianforever said:


> My 5th purchase again for the popular KZ EDR1 IEM, and lo, behold the cables have been changed to a much more thicker and less microphonic one, also the sound signature is actually more pronounced in the mids and trebles are much livelier and detailed, especially so when compared to the previous iterations of this model, seems like they made some improvements with this new version



Awesome! Lemme know where you ordered it from, and I’ll get one for sure. The EDR1 is one of my favorite KZs, so an even better version is


----------



## RONJA MESCO (Feb 22, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Dont have the Starfield but the KXXS is very close to it. They have a completely different tuning, no.3 is focusing on the BASS (there is much more sub AND mid bass quantity compared to the KXXS) with an extremely large amount of quantity that is good for edm but not for acoustic songs because there is bloat ( the bass isnt that fast and is loose).
> 
> While the KXXS tries to stay neutral ( harman neutral or more correctly their own VDSF-target). With tighter and a bit faster bass, more mids ( specifically female vocals) and a better/more natural timbre across the range.
> 
> I believe that you will either like one or the other as their tunings is so different from each other, and they do not complement each other that well because the KXXS doesnt have that good mids ( much better than the no.3 but still not that good in comparison to others, specifically the male vocals as it isnt as prominent as the female vocals).


Actually, I would disagree with this. I have the No. 3s  (plus the Kanas Pros) and I do not think that there is bloat in the bass. I changed the cable, put foam tips on em and play it off my Qp2r and Plenue 2 (both optical and ran thru Teac/Onkyo portables) . And I'm not going to lie, before I got em, I was worried about how everyone thought they were bass monsters.. But the bass on em works clean in my system, and doesn't over power the rest of the sound. Good separation through the range. To me, I think if someone has crap bass outta these, it's the cable or your set up... Some set ups may not work with the No. 3s like others... Try em and see.


----------



## brianforever

Slater said:


> Awesome! Lemme know where you ordered it from, and I’ll get one for sure. The EDR1 is one of my favorite KZs, so an even better version is





SiggyFraud said:


> Could you share a link for the store in which you bought it?



Hi @Slater @SiggyFraud 

I'm checking with my friend to see if they can ship to you (USA & Other places besides Asia) will update once I get a reply


----------



## brianforever

They have also changed the box to reflect the new improvements, but sadly you need to indicate to the seller in order to get the new batches, see photo for the differences in packaging


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> Dont have the Starfield but the KXXS is very close to it. They have a completely different tuning, no.3 is focusing on the BASS (there is much more sub AND mid bass quantity compared to the KXXS) with an extremely large amount of quantity that is good for edm but not for acoustic songs because there is bloat ( the bass isnt that fast and is loose).
> 
> While the KXXS tries to stay neutral ( harman neutral or more correctly their own VDSF-target). With tighter and a bit faster bass, more mids ( specifically female vocals) and a better/more natural timbre across the range.
> 
> I believe that you will either like one or the other as their tunings is so different from each other, and they do not complement each other that well because the KXXS doesnt have that good mids ( much better than the no.3 but still not that good in comparison to others, specifically the male vocals as it isnt as prominent as the female vocals).


Question... What do you mean by harman neutral?  What audiophiles traditionally refer to as neutral is not the same as "harman-esque" in my head..... Or am I just wrong?  I picture neutral as a flat-ish frequency response versus the more pronounced v shape of the Harman.

Or are you just saying it's a very middle of the road type of Harman tuning since they all differ somewhat?


----------



## RikudouGoku

RONJA MESCO said:


> Actually, I would disagree with this. I have the No. 3s  (plus the Kanas Pros) and I do not think that there is bloat in the bass. I changed the cable, put foam tips on em and play it off my Qp2r and Plenue 2 (both optical and ran thru Teac/Onkyo portables) . And I'm not going to lie, before I got em, I was worried about how everyone thought they were bass monsters.. But the bass on em works clean in my system, and doesn't over power the rest of the sound. Good separation through the range. To me, I think if someone has crap bass outta these, it's the cable or your set up... Some set ups may not work with the No. 3s like others... Try em and see.


I am using the fiio M11 and cable 175, but the bass still sounds bloaty and unclean because I have many other iems that have tighter and faster bass. So it really makes the no.3 bloaty in comparison.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> Question... What do you mean by harman neutral?  What audiophiles traditionally refer to as neutral is not the same as "harman-esque" in my head..... Or am I just wrong?  I picture neutral as a flat-ish frequency response versus the more pronounced v shape of the Harman.
> 
> Or are you just saying it's a very middle of the road type of Harman tuning since they all differ somewhat?





Harman, DF and FF are all targets that try to be neutral but each with their own take of what "neutral" is supposed to be.


----------



## Hemanse

I'm trying to figure out if I should get a pair of Shozy form1.1 or Blon BL-03. Having a hard time picking as reviews for both seems to sway a lot in each direction.

I'm leaning towards the Shozy as I would definitely have to change the cable on the Blons, which where I live would put them in the same price range. Comfort on the Blons also seem to be quite meh.

Would love some advice or hear from people that might own both


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hemanse said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I should get a pair of Shozy form1.1 or Blon BL-03. Having a hard time picking as reviews for both seems to sway a lot in each direction.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Shozy as I would definitely have to change the cable on the Blons, which where I live would put them in the same price range. Comfort on the Blons also seem to be quite meh.
> 
> Would love some advice or hear from people that might own both


Well what do you want them to do? I find the 1.1 better for me as I like Tighter/faster bass while still having that relaxed (warmer) sound signature. While the 03 sounds more bloaty/muddy due to its bass being looser and slower.


----------



## Hemanse

RikudouGoku said:


> Well what do you want them to do? I find the 1.1 better for me as I like Tighter/faster bass while still having that relaxed (warmer) sound signature. While the 03 sounds more bloaty/muddy due to its bass being looser and slower.



I like a more warm and fun sound signature. Which from what you are describing still leans me towards the Shozy. I don't really have a preferred music genre. These are going to be used mainly at home and sometimes at the PC when I can't use my open backs over ears.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hemanse said:


> I like a more warm and fun sound signature. Which from what you are describing still leans me towards the Shozy. I don't really have a preferred music genre. These are going to be used mainly at home and sometimes at the PC when I can't use my open backs over ears.


Both of them are warm and fun, with the biggest difference being in the bass ( 1.1 is tighter and faster as I said before) and that the 1.1 have a bit higher risk of being sibilant ( not for me though). Price is as you said probably close since you need a better cable with the 03 and maybe tips ( 1.1 gives you quite a lot of different tips from sillicone to foam).


----------



## Hemanse

RikudouGoku said:


> Both of them are warm and fun, with the biggest difference being in the bass ( 1.1 is tighter and faster as I said before) and that the 1.1 have a bit higher risk of being sibilant ( not for me though). Price is as you said probably close since you need a better cable with the 03 and maybe tips ( 1.1 gives you quite a lot of different tips from sillicone to foam).



How was comfort with either? I'm guessing you also had to change cable on the Blon?  I like the fact that the Shozy comes with a nice cable and some foam tips, tho I do have foam tips that should fit.


----------



## Ziggomatic (Feb 23, 2020)

Hemanse said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I should get a pair of Shozy form1.1 or Blon BL-03. Having a hard time picking as reviews for both seems to sway a lot in each direction.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Shozy as I would definitely have to change the cable on the Blons, which where I live would put them in the same price range. Comfort on the Blons also seem to be quite meh.
> 
> Would love some advice or hear from people that might own both



I'd go for the 1.1 as well. To me it has better clarity, detail & balance, while still having a nice, meaty bass section. 

One caveat is the treble on the 1.1 is a bit "peaky" (for me), which tends to be kind of problematic for me on certain tracks at louder volumes.

Also, I wanted to mention that the Blon's stock cable isn't as bad as some of the comments here might make you believe. It seems to have been the cause of some fit issues for some users, but for me and others it works just fine.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hemanse said:


> How was comfort with either? I'm guessing you also had to change cable on the Blon?  I like the fact that the Shozy comes with a nice cable and some foam tips, tho I do have foam tips that should fit.


Comfort is good with both, it is the fit that the blon 03 is bad at. I am using Azla sedna tips with it along with o-rings to extend it a bit, still not that good fit. 1.1 is a more traditional iem build and that makes the fit much better.  ( I change my cable on ALL iems I use because I have better cables, but yes the blon NEEDS it more than the 1.1 which I could actually use the stock cable it is good.)


----------



## Hemanse

RikudouGoku said:


> Comfort is good with both, it is the fit that the blon 03 is bad at. I am using Azla sedna tips with it along with o-rings to extend it a bit, still not that good fit. 1.1 is a more traditional iem build and that makes the fit much better.  ( I change my cable on ALL iems I use because I have better cables, but yes the blon NEEDS it more than the 1.1 which I could actually use the stock cable it is good.)



Okay, thank you for the inputs 



Ziggomatic said:


> I'd go for the 1.1 as well. To me it has better clarity, detail & balance, while still having a nice, meaty bass section.
> 
> One caveat is the treble on the 1.1 is a bit "peaky" (for me), which tends to be kind of problematic for me on certain tracks at louder volumes.
> 
> Also, I wanted to mention that the Blon's stock cable isn't as bad as some of the comments here might make you believe. It seems to have been the cause of some fit issues for some users, but for me and others it works just fine.



The Blon cable kinda reminds me of the one I got on my TRN V30, which does not fit me at all. The stiff loop pulls the plugs out unless I position them in a very uncomfortable way.

Tho from looking at Linsoul Tripowin Zonie 16 Core Silver Plated Cable SPC Earphone Cable (2pin 0.78-3.5mm, Grey) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07ZQCJ7QC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_FGRuEbX7WC3KY This cable seems pretty affordable for the Blons. Also one I could use on my V30, but then again, the Shozy cable would probably also work on my V30.

Any big difference in soundstage? I also like to game once in a while and have tried with my current in ears, but they just lack something for me to be enjoyable in that regard. I don't know if any in ears can produce much of a soundstage tho


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hemanse said:


> Okay, thank you for the inputs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soundstage isnt much different to me.

If you want to game I would recommend something like the Tin Hifi P1 because of the details, brightness and the lack of bass (which is a good thing in games because you dont want the bass to bloat the rest of the sound)


----------



## Hemanse

RikudouGoku said:


> Soundstage isnt much different to me.
> 
> If you want to game I would recommend something like the Tin Hifi P1 because of the details, brightness and the lack of bass (which is a good thing in games because you dont want the bass to bloat the rest of the sound)



Did have a look around and saw the P1, but they are up in the price range I would like to avoid right now. I feel like the Shozy is my upper limit right now.

A Danish seller also have the Shozy and can send me a demo model to try out. That seems like the first step at least, if they don't suit me, I can try the Blons


----------



## gourab1995 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hemanse said:


> Did have a look around and saw the P1, but they are up in the price range I would like to avoid right now. I feel like the Shozy is my upper limit right now.
> 
> A Danish seller also have the Shozy and can send me a demo model to try out. That seems like the first step at least, if they don't suit me, I can try the Blons



How about the Jade Audio EA3 for a more budget oriented buy. They are great for games and movies alike, being bright sounding, while having good sub-bass. And with a cable swap, (with a copper one) they do music well too. Their strong point being soundstage. Although if you are treble sensetive it might not be for you.


----------



## Otto Motor

*NiceHCK NX7 Pro* up now on Head-Fi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-nx7-pro.24064/reviews#item-review-23311


----------



## Hemanse

gourab1995 said:


> How about the Jade Audio EA3 for a more budget oriented buy. They are great for games and movies alike, being bright sounding, while having good sub-bass. And with a cable swap, (with a copper one) they do music well too. Their strong point being soundstage. Although if you are treble sensetive it might not be for you.



Took a gamble on the Blon BL-03 + a better cable on Amazon. 50€ for both with a coupon seemed like a alright deal. That cable can also replace the horrible one on my TRN V30, so I can actually try them out properly. The ear hooks on the TRN cable really does not work with my ears 

I have a good selection of foam tips that should hopefully fix the fitment issue, maybe try out the washer trick on the nozzle.


----------



## Darkestred (Feb 24, 2020)

Anyone have recommendations for a set (preferrably under $100) that provides good details in the upper-range, thicker mid-range, bass that hits hard with some decay but no boominess or bleed. (QDC Anole VX, UM Mest, A64 18s come to mind).  I ordered a BGVP SGZ-DN1s and was actually blown away by this $29 set.  I just wish it were thicker (sounded thin) and had more bass and better detailing in the upper-range.

I would like to stick with a hybrid setup while i think only DD are fine they always miss things for me in the upper range.

I have on order the NICEHCK NX7 Pro  and it seems to hit just about everything (minus the potential treble spike and mid range) but we'll have to see.


----------



## Infoseeker (Feb 24, 2020)

The Blon-03 would cover the decay in your requirements.

Lz a6 modded to your liking  (it comes with its modules) would work too.


----------



## DynamicEars

Darkestred said:


> Anyone have recommendations for a set (preferrably under $100) that provides good details in the upper-range, thicker mid-range, bass that hits hard with some decay but no boominess or bleed. (QDC Anole VX, UM Mest, A64 18s come to mind).  I ordered a BGVP SGZ-DN1s and was actually blown away by this $29 set.  I just wish it were thicker (sounded thin) and had more bass and better detailing in the upper-range.
> 
> I would like to stick with a hybrid setup while i think only DD are fine they always miss things for me in the upper range.
> 
> I have on order the NICEHCK NX7 Pro  and it seems to hit just about everything (minus the potential treble spike and mid range) but we'll have to see.



if you are treblehead or have a little bit soul of it, you will be pleased with NX7 Pro, they like downgrade version of Andromeda, while chasing similar treble presentation. The silver filter is the best balance for me, but i added cut of sponge inside the filter to made them smoother in highs. Upper range details definitely have great extension and details but can be double edged sword to person that treble sensitive, but for me (im a little bit treble sensitive actually) the silver filter is safe, moreover with that foam added. mid range isn't thin and have good timbre. technicalities is very good, with good soundstage, but soundstage isn't their main strength.
Bass is tight and fast, the CNT driver is well tuned here. I like the speed, texture and control. very minimal smearing.


----------



## Darkestred

DynamicEars said:


> if you are treblehead or have a little bit soul of it, you will be pleased with NX7 Pro, they like downgrade version of Andromeda, while chasing similar treble presentation. The silver filter is the best balance for me, but i added cut of sponge inside the filter to made them smoother in highs. Upper range details definitely have great extension and details but can be double edged sword to person that treble sensitive, but for me (im a little bit treble sensitive actually) the silver filter is safe, moreover with that foam added. mid range isn't thin and have good timbre. technicalities is very good, with good soundstage, but soundstage isn't their main strength.
> Bass is tight and fast, the CNT driver is well tuned here. I like the speed, texture and control. very minimal smearing.



Thank you for that insight.  I do enjoy treble.  I have tinnitus but my ears seem to be finnicky when it comes to treble.  Sets that one wouldnt expect to "excite" my ears, do and sets that are bright - don't.  I am very much looking forward to this pair and now you have me excited.


----------



## Infoseeker

Darkestred said:


> Thank you for that insight.  I do enjoy treble.  I have tinnitus but my ears seem to be finnicky when it comes to treble.  Sets that one wouldnt expect to "excite" my ears, do and sets that are bright - don't.  I am very much looking forward to this pair and now you have me excited.



Ostry tips will be your friend if ever needed. They have a treble filter. You can take them out and stick them into your own tips too.


----------



## Darkestred

Infoseeker said:


> Ostry tips will be your friend if ever needed. They have a treble filter. You can take them out and stick them into your own tips too.



Thank you for this.  I see you everywhere.  So knowledgeable


----------



## Infoseeker

Darkestred said:


> Thank you for this.  I see you everywhere.  So knowledgeable



Thanks. 


Not a professional in anything audio. So take anything as subjective opinions from me; just supplementary data like yourself contribute (for other people's decisions) . 

(am working in basic science biology research)


----------



## brianforever

brianforever said:


> Hi @Slater @SiggyFraud
> 
> I'm checking with my friend to see if they can ship to you (USA & Other places besides Asia) will update once I get a reply





brianforever said:


> They have also changed the box to reflect the new improvements, but sadly you need to indicate to the seller in order to get the new batches, see photo for the differences in packaging


@SiggyFraud @Slater heres the link at Aliexpress, but I believe you have to add a note to remind them for the new batches, maybe attached the image just in case

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000110288546.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.55.2d651ed9l9bY6a


----------



## SiggyFraud

brianforever said:


> @SiggyFraud @Slater heres the link at Aliexpress, but I believe you have to add a note to remind them for the new batches, maybe attached the image just in case
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000110288546.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.55.2d651ed9l9bY6a


I suppose this wasn't your review? 

Anyway, thanks for the information. Might check it out anyway.


----------



## brianforever

SiggyFraud said:


> I suppose this wasn't your review?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the information. Might check it out anyway.


haha I just noticed that..that guy's from Ukraine (his flag) not me of course ..but it's pretty obvious its authentic..as I have made multiple purchases from their asian stores


----------



## Slater

brianforever said:


> @SiggyFraud @Slater heres the link at Aliexpress, but I believe you have to add a note to remind them for the new batches, maybe attached the image just in case
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000110288546.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.55.2d651ed9l9bY6a



The link you posted says it’s the ED Special Edition (ie EDSE). Assuming that Aliexpress listing is correct, it would explain the sound difference.

The EDSE uses the same shell as the EDR1, but a different driver (hence the different sound tuning).

But the photo of the box you posted says EDR1 so I’m really sure what to believe lol


----------



## zachmal

DynamicEars said:


> if you are treblehead or have a little bit soul of it, you will be pleased with NX7 Pro, they like downgrade version of Andromeda, while chasing similar treble presentation. The silver filter is the best balance for me, but i added cut of sponge inside the filter to made them smoother in highs. Upper range details definitely have great extension and details but can be double edged sword to person that treble sensitive, but for me (im a little bit treble sensitive actually) the silver filter is safe, moreover with that foam added. mid range isn't thin and have good timbre. technicalities is very good, with good soundstage, but soundstage isn't their main strength.
> Bass is tight and fast, the CNT driver is well tuned here. I like the speed, texture and control. very minimal smearing.



I wonder if the ostry 300 ear tips would help with the 14k peak with the NX7 (non-Pro)



> OS100: LF less, dental correction Medium
> OS200: low volume foot, dental correction stronger
> OS300: low-frequency volume, tone correction strong teeth





> *Features:*
> 1 .It is relatively common silicone plugs, OSTRY tuning plugs series can weaken the tooth varying degrees of tone, reduce high frequency spikes, eliminate harsh and so is not the sense of hearing.
> 2 .low-frequency trends in the overall frequency response curve, OSTRY plug can effectively uplift the low-frequency tuning than the column, enhance sense of atmosphere, and enhance patient degrees.
> 3 .In OSTRY tuning plug series, weaken the tooth and uplift low-frequency sound, followed OS300> OS200> OS100
> PS: weaken the ability of the stronger dental tuning plugs, transparent sense it worse. Both can not have both. So transparent sense OS100> OS200> OS300


----------



## DynamicEars

zachmal said:


> I wonder if the ostry 300 ear tips would help with the 14k peak with the NX7 (non-Pro)



Im not sure on what range the filter on ostry is reduced. Last time didnt get perfect seal when using ostry. 
But as suggestion i would avoid the 300 as they may tame the mids as much made the clarity is reduced by a lot. Safe bet is using the 100, add piece of cotton or sponge inside as you can always add amount of the sponge/cotton later if you need it.


----------



## jibberish

zachmal said:


> I wonder if the ostry 300 ear tips would help with the 14k peak with the NX7 (non-Pro)


I have this combination, and I thought the Ostry tips made the whole presentation sound dull and devoid of the details that NX7 should provide. I would recommend trying a simple mod of putting a strip of micropore tape across the nozzle. I like the NX7 quite a lot with that mod.


----------



## brianforever

Slater said:


> The link you posted says it’s the ED Special Edition (ie EDSE). Assuming that Aliexpress listing is correct, it would explain the sound difference.
> 
> The EDSE uses the same shell as the EDR1, but a different driver (hence the different sound tuning).
> 
> But the photo of the box you posted says EDR1 so I’m really sure what to believe lol



yeah @Slater ..its weird how the advertisement is done..but I wouldn't mine receiving the EDSE version myself as I cant find it anywhere for sale at this time


----------



## amanieux (Feb 25, 2020)

am i the only one thinking this chifi market look like a confusopoly. is there an article somewhere giving chifi companies numbers (# employees, units sold)? who is a subbrand of who ? are there some chifi designing their own drivers ? etc... for example just discovered that kz is not even a company name but just a brand name,it has about 250 employees but only 1-4 engineers. have you noticed that when you sort by most sold iem on aliexpress the first are by very far tws and reasonably good sounding iem are very low in the list. thanks.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Today I posted my review about the Shozy Form 1.1. It is a recommended buy!

https://www.headfonia.com/shozy-form-1-1-review/


----------



## chinmie

I've just purchased the ****..i know i'm sooooo late in the game, but to be honest i was not originally planning to add another budget IEM to my collection..but i was bored, so long story short, it arrived in my home 

I'm glad that i did try it though. I really like it. I'm comparing it to the Blon and the bigger brother MT100. With the Blon, they compete in a similar level so much that i ended up not bothering to compare them critically and just enjoying both of them. I'm slightly leaning to the **** more because of the more energetic treble section, but honestly the differences are negligible to mess with the listening experience. I could pick either one and be happy. 
The MT100 is still my favorite though compared to both of them, and i still think it's in a different level of playing field to both of them. 
But i definitely add the **** to my list of recommendations for sub 100 usd IEMs that I've tried personally (along with the Blon, T2, MH755, and the ZS10 Pro)


----------



## Nimweth

chinmie said:


> I've just purchased the ****..i know i'm sooooo late in the game, but to be honest i was not originally planning to add another budget IEM to my collection..but i was bored, so long story short, it arrived in my home
> 
> I'm glad that i did try it though. I really like it. I'm comparing it to the Blon and the bigger brother MT100. With the Blon, they compete in a similar level so much that i ended up not bothering to compare them critically and just enjoying both of them. I'm slightly leaning to the **** more because of the more energetic treble section, but honestly the differences are negligible to mess with the listening experience. I could pick either one and be happy.
> The MT100 is still my favorite though compared to both of them, and i still think it's in a different level of playing field to both of them.
> But i definitely add the **** to my list of recommendations for sub 100 usd IEMs that I've tried personally (along with the Blon, T2, MH755, and the ZS10 Pro)


If you get bored again, the **** Pro is eeven better, with improved tonality and more detail.


----------



## BrunoC

Nimweth said:


> If you get bored again, the **** Pro is eeven better, with improved tonality and more detail.



Well, my **** Pro has a lot of sibilance and doesn't sound as good as the normal ****...


----------



## DynamicEars

**** pro have better timbre and tonality, patched the off timbre of original ****, more resolution and details but I agree that **** pro is brighter on highs, more tiring for long session than the original.


----------



## chinmie

Nimweth said:


> If you get bored again, the **** Pro is eeven better, with improved tonality and more detail.



thanks for the suggestion! I'll sure look into it next time, most of the time that brand has the sound that i like


----------



## Nimweth

Another one of my synergy things: Xduoo X20, Shuoer Tape with Tin T4 cable. The best combination so far. Wonderfully balanced sound with superb detail and soundstage.


----------



## requal (Mar 1, 2020)

For me those Shouer Tapes with better occ cable (that cannot be named) are one of most pleasing and affordable earphones. They lost some not necessary microdetalisation (maybe from upper midrange), but instruments and soundstage has expanded. With good seal they are super organic and fatigue free.


----------



## Nimweth

requal said:


> For me those Shouer Tapes with better occ cable (that cannot be named) are one of most pleasing and affordable earphones. They lost some not necessary microdetalisation (maybe from upper midrange), but instruments and soundstage has expanded. With good seal they are super organic and fatigue free.


I have also tried a balanced cable from they who shall not be named (sounds like something from H P Lovecraft!) but I prefer the T4 cable which is also very comfortable.


----------



## Davidibiza

You can say it: Voldemort!!!


----------



## JayGold

Hey all! Im looking for some sub 70 euro chifi iem's to gift to myself B) any recommendations?

I listen to lots of power metal, i game a lot, i like slightly forward mids, punchy bass and dynamics that can keep up with previously mentioned power metal. Build quality is also important (definitely a screws > glues kinda guy)
Id also like to note my fave full size cans in sound are nad viso hp50, denon ah mm 400 and ath m60x


----------



## RikudouGoku

LZ A6 mini would be the best I think.


----------



## JayGold

RikudouGoku said:


> LZ A6 mini would be the best I think.


Oh it does seem quite nice
But i cant find it on amazon
I take id have to order from ali? Or is it just hard to find?


----------



## RikudouGoku

JayGold said:


> Oh it does seem quite nice
> But i cant find it on amazon
> I take id have to order from ali? Or is it just hard to find?


Aliexpress, penon audio seems to be the only places to get them from.


----------



## eclein

Ok... I’m caught between two options, either one is financially possible and waiting for trigger to be pulled.
Which sounds better:  Fearless S4 or TRI I3 ?
If you’ve heard them tell me which sounds better to you please?
(No worries, all good, shout one out!)


----------



## RikudouGoku

eclein said:


> Ok... I’m caught between two options, either one is financially possible and waiting for trigger to be pulled.
> Which sounds better:  Fearless S4 or TRI I3 ?
> If you’ve heard them tell me which sounds better to you please?
> (No worries, all good, shout one out!)


I bet it would be the Tri I3 ( just a guess, havent heard them)


----------



## Dobrescu George

IEMs with an Alien Design, but comfy, good sound, and a switch for you to configure the kind of sound you want them to have, the 1Custom Junior received a little video


----------



## Davidibiza

eclein said:


> Ok... I’m caught between two options, either one is financially possible and waiting for trigger to be pulled.
> Which sounds better:  Fearless S4 or TRI I3 ?
> If you’ve heard them tell me which sounds better to you please?
> (No worries, all good, shout one out!)


I have the Tri i3 and is very good, unfortunately I don't know the other.


----------



## Qualcheduno

So, I have been out of the Chi-Fi loop for more than a year now, because after purchasing the HD650 I stopped myself from buying audio gear for a while. The HD650 does a lot of things right for me, with a well known weakness (bass estension and slam), but sometimes I miss the commodity of a pair of iems to carry around, and I'm now basically looking for a "mini650" in the sub $100 range, with a bit more bass estension and slam. Obviously it's not possible to have the overall sound quality of a 200-300€ open headphone in a sub 100 iem, so I'd just want to know what's the closest thing.
Thank you in advance


----------



## SciOC (Mar 2, 2020)

eclein said:


> Ok... I’m caught between two options, either one is financially possible and waiting for trigger to be pulled.
> Which sounds better:  Fearless S4 or TRI I3 ?
> If you’ve heard them tell me which sounds better to you please?
> (No worries, all good, shout one out!)


I have the TRI I3 and a few levels up the S8f (and had the S6rui).  In general, save some money and get the I3 unless you're really into imaging, them the S8f might have an edge.....  So I'm going to guess I would suggest the I3 against the S4, though I've not heard it, just it's big brothers.


----------



## eclein

Thanks folks...TRI I3 is the one I’m going for......TY!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Linsoul has the urbanfun iss014 now: https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/urbanfun-ybf-iss014


----------



## Odioer

I'd like to thank @DynamicEars for advicing me to pick up spinfit cp100 before giving away the ****.

Oh boy, you guys know your stuff. 
First time I tried the **** following the hype around here I was utterly disappointed with them sounding mettalic and artificial on acoustic instruments. I was so disappointed. I have tiny ears so generally the small tips fit me well and don't have fit issues. But The short stem on these are a different game + small tips were leading to poor seal.

I did definitely initially felt that there are some capable drivers in these things since I heard  unheard stuff in the music I had been listening for long time.

+ I discovered the neutralizer app and eqing them for my ears did the final magic.
Absolute smooth, detailed noise free sound + damn are these spinfits so comfy.

Thanks for making my day.


----------



## prionsarebad

Has anyone heard both Spring 1 and Tri I3?

The spring 1 is my first "tri-bid" and i really like it.....just wondering how it compares to the I3 since they are similar prices.

Thanks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well since linsoul got the Urbanfun iss014 and my voyager 3 hasnt been sent out yet, I also bought the iss014. Lets see how much longer it takes for them to make the voyager 3 it has almost been 2 months already....


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> Well since linsoul got the Urbanfun iss014 and my voyager 3 hasnt been sent out yet, I also bought the iss014. Lets see how much longer it takes for them to make the voyager 3 it has almost been 2 months already....


oh no, the destroyer is coming to you, buy buy all your dynamic drivers


----------



## rfsux

I'm a beginner and the SE1 (22 ohm input resistance, iPad Air) bewilders me–is it very laid back? It sounds very different for me, because I can only compare with ZS10 and TinAudio T2.


----------



## loomisjohnson

rfsux said:


> I'm a beginner and the SE1 (22 ohm input resistance, iPad Air) bewilders me–is it very laid back? It sounds very different for me, because I can only compare with ZS10 and TinAudio T2.


the se-1 is a very different animal than the zs10, which is brighter, louder and more hyped-up/energetic, as well as the t-2, which is more clinical/hyperdetailed--the se1 is warmer and smoother than either and doesn't have that artificial boost. i quite like it, tho--just posted a quick review on the blog.


----------



## Davidibiza

Cant delete the post


----------



## Qualcheduno

@loomisjohnson Sorry if I bother you, but I've seen you reviewed both the kbear diamond and the 9tails, two of the main candidates for my new iems, so I'm asking you which one would you recommend when searching for an "authoritative" sound (I mainly listen to metal, hard rock and synthwave/darkwave, so I want to feel the crunch of the guitars, the pulse of the bass, etc).


----------



## Slater (Mar 4, 2020)

Qualcheduno said:


> @loomisjohnson Sorry if I bother you, but I've seen you reviewed both the kbear diamond and the 9tails, two of the main candidates for my new iems, so I'm asking you which one would you recommend when searching for an "authoritative" sound (I mainly listen to metal, hard rock and synthwave/darkwave, so I want to feel the crunch of the guitars, the pulse of the bass, etc).



I don’t have the Diamond, but I do have the NineTail. 

NineTail has 9 different tuning filters. That is a very useful feature to have, because it allows you to tune the sound to your liking.

With the diamond, if you don’t like something about the sound, you’re stuck with it.

Just something to think about...


----------



## eclein

Ordered Tri i3’s with express delivery....I’m a 62 year old kid waiting for Santa!...LOLOL


----------



## Davidibiza (Mar 4, 2020)

eclein said:


> Ordered Tri i3’s with express delivery....I’m a 62 year old kid waiting for Santa!...LOLOL


I've got one, they sound really nice!


----------



## brianforever

eclein said:


> Ordered Tri i3’s with express delivery....I’m a 62 year old kid waiting for Santa!...LOLOL


enjoy


----------



## Qualcheduno (Mar 4, 2020)

Slater said:


> I don’t have the Diamond, but I do have the NineTail.
> 
> NineTail has 9 different tuning filters. That is a very useful feature to have, because it allows you to tune the sound to your liking.
> 
> ...


Yes, the tuning filters are a big plus in favor of the 9t, although I'd be afraid of losing them. The unusual shape instead is a big question mark


----------



## Slater (Mar 4, 2020)

Qualcheduno said:


> Yes, the tuning filters are a big plus in favor of the 9t, although I'd be afraid of losing them. The unusual shape instead is a big question mark



I’ve had no problems at all with my filters coming loose or losing them. I check them every once in a while, and they are always tight. As long as you check them for tightness every once in a while (say once every week or 2), you’ll be fine.

If you’re worried about it, you can also use a tiny drop of thread locker on the filter threads (such as loctite), or you can use a small piece of Teflon pipe thread tape.




As far as the fit, don’t let the unusual shape fool you. It is one of the most comfortable earphones I own. There’s literally no sharp edges due to the spherical shape, and the largest ‘ball’ kind of locks into your ear for a very secure and comfortable fit.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Would something like this be good for burning in multiple iems at the same time with only your phone?


----------



## Slater (Mar 4, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Would something like this be good for burning in multiple iems at the same time with only your phone?



I use one just like it. Works perfect.

If you’re really insane, you can even chain a few of them together and burn in a whole bunch of earphones at once!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> I use one just like it. Works perfect.
> 
> If you’re really insane, you can even chain a few of them together and burn in a whole bunch of earphones at once!


Guessing the volume output would be cut in half if you use 2 and more when you connect more?


----------



## Slater (Mar 4, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Guessing the volume output would be cut in half if you use 2 and more when you connect more?



Not sure. I guess I’d use an amp at that point.

But honestly, if you are burning in 10+ earphones at a time, then I think you have bigger problems and should consider seeing a therapist lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Not sure. I guess I’d use an amp at that point.
> 
> But honestly, if you are burning in 10 earphones at a time, then I think you have bigger problems and should consider seeing a therapist lol


That won't happen, only looking for 2 or 3 max lol. (at least right now )


----------



## loomisjohnson

Qualcheduno said:


> @loomisjohnson Sorry if I bother you, but I've seen you reviewed both the kbear diamond and the 9tails, two of the main candidates for my new iems, so I'm asking you which one would you recommend when searching for an "authoritative" sound (I mainly listen to metal, hard rock and synthwave/darkwave, so I want to feel the crunch of the guitars, the pulse of the bass, etc).


for your heavy fare you can't go wrong with the 9tail (like slater suggests the tuning filters are a bonus). it's very good value


----------



## Qualcheduno

loomisjohnson said:


> for your heavy fare you can't go wrong with the 9tail (like slater suggests the tuning filters are a bonus). it's very good value


Ok, I think I'll buy the 9tail, either with the current sale or the anniversary one. Thanks to you and @Slater for the help!


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 4, 2020)

Qualcheduno said:


> @loomisjohnson Sorry if I bother you, but I've seen you reviewed both the kbear diamond and the 9tails, two of the main candidates for my new iems, so I'm asking you which one would you recommend when searching for an "authoritative" sound (I mainly listen to metal, hard rock and synthwave/darkwave, so I want to feel the crunch of the guitars, the pulse of the bass, etc).



I have both sets and both are in my top 2 for chifi DD under $100 (for my personal tastes I would put the Diamond as #1 and Ninetails as #2).

Would agree with @loomisjohnson that ninetails is better for your preferences cause of the tuning filters to suit different genres and wider soundstage. Diamond is more smooth and laidback.

Both sets are typical of DD tuning, with timbre/tonality/coherency being their forte (maybe Diamond has better timbre than the Ninetails). Both have quite good technicalities for a DD set but won't beat similarly priced multi BA sets in this area (Diamond's technicalities are still better than Ninetails except in the area of soundstage). Both can hit in the midbass quite hard (ninetails with bass filters on). In fact with a good source, ninetails can almost hit basshead levels with both bass filters on and give jawrattling bass without EQ.

I don't listen to metal but i would think a multi BA/hybrid would be an advantage over these two DDs in terms of technical excellence for metal and genres with lots of complex instrumentation and fast passages/synthetic instruments. These two are best suited for accurate representation of acoustic instruments and vocals. But nevertheless i would say for more hardhitting stuff, the Ninetails would still be the better option for you.

Ninetails looks weird but it is comfortable as slater says. Isolation is subpar though, so not the best for on the go use. And the tuning filters really work and are not gimicks unlike some other chifi.

And you're in luck, there's an aliexpress sale going on now. Lowest I've seen the ninetails go last year was about $75 usd after coupons, good luck!


----------



## Qualcheduno (Mar 4, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I have both sets and both are in my top 2 for chifi DD under $100 (for my personal tastes I would put the Diamond as #1 and Ninetails as #2).
> 
> Would agree with @loomisjohnson that ninetails is better for your preferences cause of the tuning filters to suit different genres and wider soundstage. Diamond is more smooth and laidback.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! 
I was avoiding BA iems because I always heard that the bass always lacks impact compared to a DD, since the latter moves air. Moreover, both the diamond and the 9tail are described as being smooth and forgiving of poorly mastered tracks, and metal more often than not is poorly mastered, and since I cannot quite focus on technicalities while my ears are being murdered by a full frontal assault of cymbals, mixed by someone who is either sadistic or treble deaf, I'll happily trade a bit of technicalities for a more enjoyable sound signature


----------



## baskingshark

Qualcheduno said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> I was avoiding BA iems because I always heard that the bass always lacks impact compared to a DD, since the latter moves air. Moreover, both the diamond and the 9tail are described as being smooth and forgiving of poorly mastered tracks, and metal more often than not is poorly mastered, and since I cannot quite focus on technicalities while my ears are being murdered by a full frontal assault of cymbals, mixed by someone who is either sadistic or treble deaf, I'll happily trade the extra technicalities for a more enjoyable sound signature



Well in general yes BA bass generally doesn't extend as low in the subbass and move air/decay as much as a DD bass. DD bass to me generally still feels more "natural". One option is to consider hybrids instead of pure BA sets, as hybrids combine the bass of a DD with the mids/treble of a BA and u can sort of get the best of both worlds. Though at the budget segment sometimes there are coherency or crossover issues with hybrids.

Yep, the Diamond and Ninetail are rather forgiving of poorly mastered tracks, and I don't get any sibilance or sharp cymbals on both of these sets. They both have a higher treble roll off and are not fatiguing and hence suitable for long listening sessions.

If i could only keep one DD set on a desert island, it would be the Ninetails. The tuning filters really make it very versatile, it can give 9 different tuning signatures from V shaped to basshead to neutralish. Only issue is the isolation as above, and the mids are recessed on even the most neutral tuning, with note weight thinner than some sets like the Diamond. I think a lot of people gave it a miss due to the unconventional look, but it is quite an underrated gem that does well in most areas.



I have seen some reviews that the TRN BA5 and DUNU DM-480 are metal friendly IEMs, but as metal is not something I listen to, I can't confirm this. The TRN BA5 is as its name suggests, a pure BA setup, so it might be lacking some bass, but reviews put it as having quite good technicalities. I don't own the BA5 but maybe u can ask the rest.

I do have the DUNU DM-480, and though it is a dual DD setup, it's timbre and technicalities are closer to a multi BA/hybrid than a pure DD setup, meaning it has average timbre compared to its dynamic brethren, but its technicalities are still not too bad compared to budget multi BA sets. The DM-480 has super subbass extension and quantity, and the bass is very accurate for a DD bass. The timbre and thinner noteweight are not the best for acoustic instruments/vocals, but for a pure DD setup, it has quite good technicalities and wide soundstage.


----------



## garcsa (Mar 6, 2020)

SiggyFraud said:


> Could someone tell me, what is the height of a Symbio W Peel tip? I'm interested in the M size if it makes any difference. Also, are the Symbio Wn (foam + silicone hybrids) same size? If not, could I have the height of these as well?


Diameter x Height (in mm)
Symbio W:
L-13.3x9.5
M-12.2x9
S-10.1x9
Borediameter 4.5mm.
Symbio W, Wa, Wn and W Peel - all the same size.
Cheers!
 

btw - we are based in Europe.


----------



## hlee227

RikudouGoku said:


> Well since linsoul got the Urbanfun iss014 and my voyager 3 hasnt been sent out yet, I also bought the iss014. Lets see how much longer it takes for them to make the voyager 3 it has almost been 2 months already....


Did you order in express? I was told it just worth to order in express then free shipping, and currently shipping is so slow in china few of my orders in aliexpress in basically on hold and their price for express is just not worth compared what linsoul offers.


----------



## RikudouGoku

hlee227 said:


> Did you order in express? I was told it just worth to order in express then free shipping, and currently shipping is so slow in china few of my orders in aliexpress in basically on hold and their price for express is just not worth compared what linsoul offers.


Well they told me they would ship it with DHL express for free since it's taking so long. It's not in stock and I have been waiting for like 2 months now lol


----------



## Qualcheduno

I've ordered the 9tails. Thanks to @Slater , @loomisjohnson and @baskingshark for helping me!


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> I am very surprised with the HECATE GM360 by EDIFIER. I bought these on 11/11 sale for around $16 US dollars (113 yuan) on taobao and performs way above their price! Very similar to the BLONS, but with slightly less mid-bass and more micro-details! The only CONS are the non-detachable cables, but everything else about them is very positive!
> 
> *Below are the FR GRAPH of HECATE(left) and BLON BL03(right) from current postings.
> 
> ...





Just ordered it ... i will post my review soon


----------



## zachmal

hlee227 said:


> Did you order in express? I was told it just worth to order in express then free shipping, and currently shipping is so slow in china few of my orders in aliexpress in basically on hold and their price for express is just not worth compared what linsoul offers.



you sure that they're slow to ship ?

from my 3 orders so far it looks rather that the shipping updates are *very* delayed (for whatever reason) and they're good to go (seems to be on par in speed or rather quicker - all with aliexpress standard shipping / DHL)


----------



## brianforever

Just received the new version KZ ED9 and guess what's been changed here too...


----------



## SiggyFraud

brianforever said:


> Just received the new version KZ ED9 and guess what's been changed here too...


Not the tuning, I hope?


----------



## brianforever

SiggyFraud said:


> Not the tuning, I hope?


not sure about that @SiggyFraud ..but looking at the image can you tell whats been changed physically ?


----------



## SiggyFraud

brianforever said:


> not sure about that @SiggyFraud ..but looking at the image can you tell whats been changed physically ?


The cable? Although I don't have my unit around to compare.


----------



## brianforever

SiggyFraud said:


> The cable? Although I don't have my unit around to compare.


Haha @SiggyFraud  Correctomondo


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

brianforever said:


> @SiggyFraud @Slater heres the link at Aliexpress, but I believe you have to add a note to remind them for the new batches, maybe attached the image just in case
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000110288546.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.55.2d651ed9l9bY6a



I am intrigued about these 'improved' EDR1s. Is $6 a good price for them?


----------



## Darkestred (Mar 9, 2020)

My Coronavirus arrived today by way of Ncenck NX7 Pros...i kid.  So, i have advanced m5 customs.  I also just auditioned the EE Legend X and my M5 sounds like doo doo ever since.  Currently, using the stock filters.  Didn't see a reason to switch based on reviews.

I popped the NX7 Pro's in and i was saddened that for the most part - these are better than my M5s. The NX7 Pro sounds pretty clear with good separation and nice bass. However, the high's are a bit messy. Switched to a silver cable and its tamed them a bit. Overall, not too shabby. I'll give them a few weeks see if my opinions change.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Finally after almost 2 months, the voyager 3 has arrived. Gonna review that after Im done with the Audiosense DT200 review.


----------



## MuZo2

That looks quality built.


----------



## RikudouGoku

MuZo2 said:


> That looks quality built.


Yeah but the Audiosense DT200 has even better build quality, because it has a metal nozzle and the resin feels better somehow.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just bothered that the form seems to have changed from the image on Linsoul´s page...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Audiosense DT200 review is up.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt200.24239/reviews#item-review-23372


----------



## brianforever (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi Guys, just gotten the New KZ ATR and I'm not happy ..
I think it's the beginning of the end for KZ, look at the horrible QC coming out of their factory ..

1 side is longer than the other ..terrible even the cable counter balance is not balanced, which makes it uncomfortable to wear



As compared to the higher quality older KZ ATE , with the counter balance paired perfectly side by side, just awkward to wear cables that has a side longer and worst with the counter balanced system for the ATE & ATR ..you would expect KZ to be more concern to ensure this is so...




Anyone else facing this issues with their new batches..just amazing how they pride themselves with quality, but to churn out something like this today


----------



## Dobrescu George

HIDIZS is launching their MS1 Rainbow really soon. Glitter and Gold, Warm and colored, but for 50 USD are they actually good?! I think I gave a pretty detailed impression in my latest video review!


----------



## MrMajony

brianforever said:


> Hi Guys, just gotten the New KZ ATR and I'm not happy ..
> I think it's the beginning of the end for KZ, look at the horrible QC coming out of their factory ..
> 
> 1 side is longer than the other ..terrible even the cable counter balance is not balanced, which makes it uncomfortable to wear
> ...



once i bought 5 pairs kz edr1 from official store, 4 out of 5 units had reverse polarity and quality problems. I never bought again since then


----------



## duo8

I've been looking at Taobao DIY IEMs again.
I found one with a steel ER4-style housing and 32257 drivers. They offer two choices for the driver, Knowles or "dual driver" 32257.
Has anyone ever heard of this "dual driver" 32257?

Also there's another store selling ER4 clones with housing made apparently from UV resin. They look stunning. If they weren't $54 I'd grab a pair just for the looks.


----------



## kristriper

duo8 said:


> I've been looking at Taobao DIY IEMs again.
> I found one with a steel ER4-style housing and 32257 drivers. They offer two choices for the driver, Knowles or "dual driver" 32257.
> Has anyone ever heard of this "dual driver" 32257?
> 
> Also there's another store selling ER4 clones with housing made apparently from UV resin. They look stunning. If they weren't $54 I'd grab a pair just for the looks.


I've been looking at a few of those also. One question i have though is.. using the right drivers is one thing, but knowing how to use it, crossover tuning etc. Those are the big ifs


----------



## duo8

kristriper said:


> I've been looking at a few of those also. One question i have though is.. using the right drivers is one thing, but knowing how to use it, crossover tuning etc. Those are the big ifs


The ones I mentioned are just single driver units.
The ER4 (older variants) are pretty much known inside out by now.
The one with the 32257s is probably an attempt to clone the ER4 XR.


----------



## brianforever

MrMajony said:


> once i bought 5 pairs kz edr1 from official store, 4 out of 5 units had reverse polarity and quality problems. I never bought again since then


omg that's disheartening to hear


----------



## PhonoPhi

brianforever said:


> omg that's disheartening to hear


Out of ~20 KZ and CCA that I have - zero problems (the oldest ED9 & ZS10 though).
For TRN - 1 out of 1 IEM that I have simply should not be sold & disappointing cables.
Experience varies...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Here is my ThieAudio Voyager 3 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/thieaudio-voyager-3.24258/reviews#item-review-23381


Personal grade B+


----------



## Bio-Rhythm (Mar 14, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> whoops, Sorry @Slater I should write more specifically about Chi-fi world only. Yes I do agree on that some great headphones/earphones still standing from the past until now, like maybe the Sony EX-1000, yes HD 800 etc. And absolutely correct about other things that built on better materials in the past. I was referring to chi-fi world because lately they are moving so fast. So a good chifi from last year can be overtake by this year better chifi, unless they are really great or have something special like maybe T2, or this year BL-03. But in case on DM6 they have been mixed review even for last year, and a lot of people prefer Kanas Pro or ibasso IT01s, and more over BGVP have DM7 now. Like KZ they are also improving by the time, like better take ZS10 pro than last year ZS10 regular, or better take ZSX today. Just like that. I should write more specific before, my bad.



It's mostly about consumerism culture & how hype sells the latest "best" products ("Magic" music myths) . I.e., In general, Chi-fi is just producing the same tech at cheaper prices with the usually marketting spin & unproven claims (e.g., not even publishing basic scientific measurements in order to back up  measurable & testable objective claims.e.g., Less distortion ) that  X material makes any noticeable difference in  the perception of audio quality. And of course oddly enough the "best" sounding & expensive IEM's have the added bling,e.g. they "look good".

In general, the best IEM's (within their own price range) are those that have been in production for years because their user reputation has meant the manufacturer can keep selling enough of them. Unlike the "bling" models that are here today & gone tomorrow, after the marketing hype has gone & enough consumers have reviewed them as not worth the hype. In general, manufacturers can not keep bringing out ever better sound quality IEM's models out every year as the audio technology just has not moved on at that pace ( wireless tech has more been about trying to be equivalent to wired). However, manufacturers have a easy time convincing your average consumer that their hard earned money is buying yet another audio upgrade, because humans are very biased animals ( e.g., Myths,illusions & lies). Unless, they use the scientific methods to mitigate that bias. And most certainly do not & have no idea what mitigating their own psychological biases even means.

Of course there are technological improvements. Though, just saying, 99% of the audio marketing is competitive driven spin & the sell sell sell business model.


----------



## thejoneser

RikudouGoku said:


> Here is my ThieAudio Voyager 3 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/thieaudio-voyager-3.24258/reviews#item-review-23381
> 
> 
> Personal grade B+



Thanks RikudouGoku for the great review!  From your review, I gather that the mids (especially vocals) are not lush, organic or wet, but maybe a little dry, forward and accurate sounding? Would that be fair to say?


----------



## RikudouGoku

thejoneser said:


> Thanks RikudouGoku for the great review!  From your review, I gather that the mids (especially vocals) are not lush, organic or wet, but maybe a little dry, forward and accurate sounding? Would that be fair to say?


While the vocals are not really the problem, it is due to the treble and timbre that makes the mids not sound organic/natural and I would not call them accurate due to the timbre being unnatural. If you like natural vocals then I would suggest the Audiosense DT200 over the Voyager 3.


----------



## brianforever (Mar 16, 2020)

O gosh..now that I finally got time with the quiet of night , I finally managed to do a A/B testing with the new and old versions of the EDR1



New EDR1 seems to have a louder, larger soundstage, heavier bass but more sibilance on vocals but less microphonic with the new cables, and is my eyes playing tricks on me? the metal bullet shells also look a tad bigger too

Also I could hear more micro details in the new version and Wow ! beginning to love it even more..the differences is significant enough for me to seek this rarity so as to buy extra pairs of it to stock up in case this one breaks


----------



## SweetEars (Mar 16, 2020)

1clearhead said:


> I am very surprised with the HECATE GM360 by EDIFIER. I bought these on 11/11 sale for around $16 US dollars (113 yuan) on taobao and performs way above their price! Very similar to the BLONS, but with slightly less mid-bass and more micro-details! The only CONS are the non-detachable cables, but everything else about them is very positive!
> 
> *Below are the FR GRAPH of HECATE(left) and BLON BL03(right) from current postings.
> 
> ...




Finally got my hands on this hecate 360 and i must say i was quite underwhelmed at first listen as the treble sounded shrill and tinny and thin sound signature . *But however after changing the stock  tips to wide bore ones they totally changed the sound signature to bassy and smooth  rounded but transparent vocals. These are pretty sensitive to the type of ear tips used and they can drastically change their sound signature. *

Have been testing   them for a few hours with familiar songs ( AR Rahman music). I must say these are pretty brilliant on some technical aspects and gives an exquisite type of Dynamic digitally processed sound. rather than analog BA sound common in Chifi IEMs,

They have dynamic sound signature that resembles a mix between JBL processed sound signature bass ,transparency of the BCD hifi Drivers and the mids, treble and soundstage of the Revonext QT2. Overall signature is smooth and crisp (when needed with treble) with detailed clean notes . They  are not really 100% neutral , but have an organic smooth, richer, warmer sound that focuses more on the texture and tone of the music and with good clear pass through micro details. When i played my usual songs which i am familiar with , the layering and background details , acoustics come off as audible smooth  clean and effortless. I was able to pick up details in percussion , and synthesizer sounds really well. 

Treble is mostly well bodied and round with some transparency.There is little of airy sparkle and crisp present but nothing overly excessive. In fact the treble i is quite balanced and smooth. There is slight roll off but nothing too major

The bass mostly comes through as a middling range between  lower mid bass and sub bass. It  is a combination of grippy and tight extended into a slight V- shaped sub-bass, but remains composed - and not get fuzzy or muddy, not very detailed either). However there is sufficient accuracy of bass when the music calls for it.


Midrange is right in place , doesn't smudge with the top or bass , there is some incredible depth added by the bass and mid range , and the resolution is better than the the BCD or QT2). Vocals are well rounded and transparent. there is some crisp at the expense of airy sparkle in the top


These  Iems are responsive to the source material played , instead of linearly and artificially emphasizing some sound aspects ( like the KZ ones) they convey the the feel of the source sound through some processing of the tonality  ( with a cold icy tinge)  but ,except that their timbre isnt so organic or natural like the BCD Hifi microdrivers. the whole sound signature  is rather colored .

However their instrumentation and separation is better than the BCD and other KZ IEMS in the same price range. Their acoustics and articulation  especially on  EDM and is  quite good and unique and in most of the music accoustics or surround/ depth    action mostly seems to happen on the mid- back half of the sound stage  instead of frontal.

Overall i am quite pleased with the purchase

Thats all for initial impression and i need more time with them for full review as these are still burning in fast.


----------



## Otto Motor

brianforever said:


> O gosh..now that I finally got time with the quiet of night , I finally managed to do a A/B testing with the new and old versions of the EDR1
> New EDR1 seems to have a louder, larger soundstage, heavier bass but more sibilance on vocals but less microphonic with the new cables, and is my eyes playing tricks on me? the metal bullet shells also look a tad bigger too
> 
> Also I could hear more micro details in the new version and Wow ! beginning to love it even more..the differences is significant enough for me to seek this rarity so as to buy extra pairs of it to stock up in case this one breaks


Are you sure the new EDR1 is really new?


----------



## brianforever

Otto Motor said:


> Are you sure the new EDR1 is really new?


@Otto Motor  yes, as I have been doing MO for a couple of years on the EDR1s for myself and friends and only managed to snag this unit recently, which also comes with a new retail packaging, which I posted a few threads behind


----------



## Otto Motor

brianforever said:


> @Otto Motor  yes, as I have been doing MO for a couple of years on the EDR1s for myself and friends and only managed to snag this unit recently, which also comes with a new retail packaging, which I posted a few threads behind


They may just have repackaged their old stock. I think that because nobody can sell an earphone for $5 anymore. I have a new one on order, so I will find out soon....and can even measure it.


----------



## HungryPanda

I recently got the new EDR1, had 2019 December manufacture date


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> Finally got my hands on this hecate 360 and i must say i was quite underwhelmed at first listen as the treble sounded shrill and tinny and thin sound signature . *But however after changing the stock  tips to wide bore ones they totally changed the sound signature to bassy and smooth  rounded but transparent vocals. These are pretty sensitive to the type of ear tips used and they can drastically change their sound signature. *
> 
> Have been testing   them for a few hours with familiar songs ( AR Rahman music). I must say these are pretty brilliant on some technical aspects and gives an exquisite type of Dynamic digitally processed sound. rather than analog BA sound common in Chifi IEMs,
> 
> ...


Glad you liked them. For me, they are quite engaging and the micro-details are spot on with the rest of the spectrum giving a sense of openness and clarity while maintaining a good low and deep sub-bass response. When it comes to dual micro drivers per side these are surely my favorite. Hopefully, in the later future they can make one with detachable cables, since Edifier is a well established company from China.
-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry, double post


----------



## nishan99

Any recommendations for a pure dynamic driver IEM's under $600?


----------



## DynamicEars (Mar 19, 2020)

nishan99 said:


> Any recommendations for a pure dynamic driver IEM's under $600?



Tanchjim Oxygen
Dunu Falcon C
NF Audio NA1
ibasso IT01s
Moondrop Starfield / Kanas Pro / KXXS
ISN D10 (coming soon)
Tinhifi T4
KBear Diamond
Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 ( I google it everytime I type them)
BLON BL-03

non Chifi stuff :
JVC FD01 / FD02 / FDX1
Sony MDR EX-800ST / EX1000
Final Audio E5000

with $600? Free to choose several item listed above


----------



## Slater

nishan99 said:


> Any recommendations for a pure dynamic driver IEM's under $600?



Before you lay down that kinda cheddar, you might want to say what kind of sound signature you’re looking for. Also, be aware that this thread is mainly budget ChiFi gear. There may not be a lot of recs for $600 IEMs (in this thread anyways).


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Glad you liked them. For me, they are quite engaging and the micro-details are spot on with the rest of the spectrum giving a sense of openness and clarity while maintaining a good low and deep sub-bass response. When it comes to dual micro drivers per side these are surely my favorite. Hopefully, in the later future they can make one with detachable cables, since Edifier is a well established company from China.
> -Clear


Do they have burn in effect ?


----------



## nishan99

DynamicEars said:


> Tanchjim Oxygen
> Dunu Falcon C
> NF Audio NA1
> ibasso IT01s
> ...



Thank you very much for the recommendations! 

I was looking for an actual ~$600 chifi supet DD IEM but I think they all still use the same drivers more or less. 

I may go with the JVC's or wait for higher end DD to come. 



Slater said:


> Before you lay down that kinda cheddar, you might want to say what kind of sound signature you’re looking for. Also, be aware that this thread is mainly budget ChiFi gear. There may not be a lot of recs for $600 IEMs (in this thread anyways).



What I am looking for is pretty rare, I will just EQ what I would find.


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> Do they have burn in effect ?


Do you mean if they sound better after burning them in to a certain point?

I usually burn all my earphones in for at least 100 hours. Does it pose a difference after the burn-in period? For certain people, it's a personal opinion, but at least to me it does make a difference. ...Some may have drastic improvements and some mildly improved. So, the Edifier Hecate did improve sonically with excellent micro-details and deep bass impact after the initial burn in period, IMHO.

Hope the same goes for you!


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> I recently got the new EDR1, had 2019 December manufacture date


Where did you find that date?


----------



## Otto Motor

nishan99 said:


> Any recommendations for a pure dynamic driver IEM's under $600?


Drop JVC HA-FDX1 @ $250.


----------



## Otto Motor

SweetEars said:


> Do they have burn in effect ?


None at all!


----------



## captione

Does anyone know or tried one of these IEMs? It's called the QZX-A1. They look really interesting.


Spoiler


----------



## RikudouGoku

captione said:


> Does anyone know or tried one of these IEMs? It's called the QZX-A1. They look really interesting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



looks very similar to this: https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/7hz-i-77-pro?variant=28430430961764


----------



## captione

RikudouGoku said:


> looks very similar to this: https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/7hz-i-77-pro?variant=28430430961764


Wow, they really look the same, but the price isn't. I saw the QZX-A1 at 16 USD, and judging the pictures on reviews based on my country's local buyers, they would only sell the driver unit, no cables or anything. This is weird lol


----------



## SoundChoice

Tried to ship some IEMs to China, but they said it's too unsafe with USA coronavirus to accept my product return to Wuhan.


----------



## brianforever (Mar 19, 2020)

Otto Motor said:


> They may just have repackaged their old stock. I think that because nobody can sell an earphone for $5 anymore. I have a new one on order, so I will find out soon....and can even measure it.


@Otto Motor It does look and sound different ..especially with a thicker and heavier maroon coloured cables ..in comparison with the thinner multi-colored cables from previous batches, well good luck with your new orders..as for me I made a few more purchases of the EDR1 and received all old batch with the thinner cables again


----------



## Q Mass

RikudouGoku said:


> looks very similar to this: https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/7hz-i-77-pro?variant=28430430961764





captione said:


> Wow, they really look the same, but the price isn't. I saw the QZX-A1 at 16 USD, and judging the pictures on reviews based on my country's local buyers, they would only sell the driver unit, no cables or anything. This is weird lol


Like these?
https://imall.com/product/FDBRO-Ear...es/aliexpress.com/33017481563/144-12831663/en


----------



## Dobrescu George

Here;s an IEM that makes just as much of an impression, iBasso AM05, a little gem for those who like a neutral sound, with good detail


----------



## captione

Q Mass said:


> Like these?
> https://imall.com/product/FDBRO-Ear...es/aliexpress.com/33017481563/144-12831663/en


Yep, they're sold by that seller, 7hz or Fengru on different names.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Do you mean if they sound better after burning them in to a certain point?
> 
> I usually burn all my earphones in for at least 100 hours. Does it pose a difference after the burn-in period? For certain people, it's a personal opinion, but at least to me it does make a difference. ...Some may have drastic improvements and some mildly improved. So, the Edifier Hecate did improve sonically with excellent micro-details and deep bass impact after the initial burn in period, IMHO.
> 
> Hope the same goes for you!


i notice drastic differences in sound stage when using different tips... is it the same observation as yours?


----------



## zedbg

Are those the same ? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33017481563.html


----------



## captione

zedbg said:


> Are those the same ? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33017481563.html


Holy crap, yeah.


----------



## yorosello

SweetEars said:


> i notice drastic differences in sound stage when using different tips... is it the same observation as yours?


yes, tips can effect the soundstage as well


----------



## 1clearhead

SweetEars said:


> i notice drastic differences in sound stage when using different tips... is it the same observation as yours?


Yup! The ear tips' bore, whether they're narrow, wide, from side to side, or long, short from front to back can effect the overall sound presence of most IEM's. Plus, silicone, comply, or foam tips, which are different materials causes noticeable changes as well. Just make sure you always have a good seal, since any leakage of sound can cause a false presentation of its original sound signature.


----------



## nishan99

Anyone here know something about the Lear IEMs, particularly the LEAR LHF-AE1d BE MKII? 

The only info I got is from BGGAR/HBB. 

The set is quite old from early 2017 yet there is no much info about it on the whole internet.


----------



## mochill

Mkii is new , they told me


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 21, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Headsup, the Aliexpress Anniversary sale is due on 27/03/20. I just spoke to some AE sellers who confirmed it will be on.
> 
> Anyway, starting today, there's some coins to collect and games you can play on AE to accumulate coupons before the big day! The games may seem lame but they do give nice coupons, which can potentially stack.
> 
> ...



Hi just to let u guys know, there's an Aliexpress Anniversary Sale on 27/03/20. As above, there are coupons and coins to be earned now (that above link was from another thread but it was to show the different types of coupons available). But this post here today is to update on some good deals I've seen (the 27/03/20 prices are already forecasted).
Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with us! Sale prices are *before stacking coupons*, and these are *lowest* *desktop prices* I've managed to find (the Aliexpress app tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with coupons and app use, potentially the deal may be even sweeter:

Audiosense T800 - $268 ---> lowest I've seen it go for firsthand. Usually $298 USD.
BLON BL-03 - $23
BQEYZ Spring 1 - $102 ---> this looks like a very good deal. Lowest I've seen it go, usually $139 USD. Hmm, very tempting.
CCA C12 - $30
CCA C16 - $68
FAAEAL Datura Pro - $23 (earbud)
FAAEAL Hibiscus - $42
KBEAR Diamond - $71
KBEAR Knight - $10 (earbud)
KZ ZSX - $37
LZ A6 - $209 ---> lowest I've seen it go before coupons. Too bad out of my budget this season.
LZ A6 Mini - $51 ---> also lowest I've seen it go. Previous best price was around $69. Hmmmmm. I think it might be firesale clearing stock time?
Moondrop Blessing 2 - $304
Moondrop Starfield - $104
NICEHCK M6 - $81
NICEHCK NX7 Pro - $87
**** - $17
**** Pro - $22
Guideray GR-I - $32
Shozy Form 1.1 - $64
Shozy Form 1.4 - $147 ---> guys is this good? Quite a steep discount.
Shuoer H27 - $98
Shuoer Singer - $63
Shuoer Tape - $109
SMABAT M1 Pro - $55
SMABAT ST10 - $79 (earbud)
Tanchjim Cora - $42
Tanchjim Oxygen - $256
Tempotec Sonata HD - $19 (Amp/DAC dongle)
Tempotec Sonata HD Pro - $37 (Amp/DAC dongle)
The Audio Voyager 3 - $143
TinHIFI T2 - $32
TinHIFI T4 - $86
TFZ No. 3 - $94
TRI I3 - $125 ---> crap I'm about to pull the trigger on this one. Arggggg
TRN BA5 - $38
TRN IM2 - $15
TRN ST1 - $9 ---> how do these CHIFI companies even break even??
TRN V90 - $29
Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 - $56 ---> meh discount. Was hoping for a better deal =(
WG T-one - $89
BK2 - $21 (earbud)


Happy shopping, and sorry about your wallet in advance!!!


----------



## nishan99

mochill said:


> Mkii is new , they told me



The only difference I see is the MMCX connectors, nothing different from their description. 

They are using beryllium coating and N50 magnets (same ones of the LCD-4), that's why I find them super interesting.


----------



## mochill

Connection and drivers are upgraded too


----------



## Ziggomatic

baskingshark said:


> Hi just to let u guys know, there's an Aliexpress Anniversary Sale on 27/03/20. As above, there are coupons and coins to be earned now (that above link was from another thread but it was to show the different types of coupons available). But this post here today is to update on some good deals I've seen (the 27/03/20 prices are already forecasted).
> Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with us! Sale prices are *before stacking coupons*, and these are *lowest* *desktop prices* I've managed to find (the Aliexpress app tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with coupons and app use, potentially the deal may be even sweeter:
> 
> Audiosense T800 - $268 ---> lowest I've seen it go for firsthand. Usually $298 USD.
> ...


 Form 1.1 at $64 is a steal.


----------



## Dcell7

Ziggomatic said:


> Form 1.1 at $64 is a steal.


I have ordered it 2 days ago with an Aliexpress coupon, a store coupon and some coins. Had to pay almost 62 euro which is like 66 us dollar (instead of 75 dollar).

Perhaps i should have waited to save a few extra bucks. The upside is but i will get it earlier. It is already on the way.


----------



## illumidata

baskingshark said:


> Hi just to let u guys know, there's an Aliexpress Anniversary Sale on 27/03/20. As above, there are coupons and coins to be earned now (that above link was from another thread but it was to show the different types of coupons available). But this post here today is to update on some good deals I've seen (the 27/03/20 prices are already forecasted).
> Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with us! Sale prices are *before stacking coupons*, and these are *lowest* *desktop prices* I've managed to find (the Aliexpress app tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with coupons and app use, potentially the deal may be even sweeter:
> 
> Audiosense T800 - $268 ---> lowest I've seen it go for firsthand. Usually $298 USD.
> ...



Preemptive congrats on your TRIs! 

They’d be my pick as well but I’m going to try and sit this one out


----------



## Banbeucmas

baskingshark said:


> Hi just to let u guys know, there's an Aliexpress Anniversary Sale on 27/03/20. As above, there are coupons and coins to be earned now (that above link was from another thread but it was to show the different types of coupons available). But this post here today is to update on some good deals I've seen (the 27/03/20 prices are already forecasted).
> Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with us! Sale prices are *before stacking coupons*, and these are *lowest* *desktop prices* I've managed to find (the Aliexpress app tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with coupons and app use, potentially the deal may be even sweeter:
> 
> Audiosense T800 - $268 ---> lowest I've seen it go for firsthand. Usually $298 USD.
> ...


That form discount is pretty neat


----------



## nishan99

mochill said:


> Mkii is new , they told me



The Be mark ii listing on Amazon is from February 2018...


----------



## ericf (Mar 21, 2020)

I think the LEAR AE1d Be MKII sounds great but my set has an MMCX problem.

The cable that comes with it has angled connector at the end of the cable and those just doesn't work for me so I decided to take them off and use my preferred cable that I got with my Magaosi DQ4. Well, I almost couldn't get the left connector out of the socket! I had to work at it for a couple of minutes. The right one did come out pretty easily but when I put in the right connector of my preferred cable into the MMCX socket, it tends to come out easily when I adjust the fit in my ear. No such problem with the left socket and connector. It comes out if I want to take it out but stays connected otherwise. I'd get the cheaper two pin model and buy a two pin to MMCX adapter if you have an MMCX cable you really want to use.

I'm even thinking of finding out if LEAR might consider making a custom of this model (the cheaper, original model is available as a custom and so is the Ti version, USD 257 vs 386 respectively). Getting the LEAR AE1d Be MKII means having to order directly from LEAR in Hong Kong or finding a seller with a good offer.
I think it's worth it but these were the most expensive IEMs I've ever bought. I paid $333 HK plus customs charges for it.


----------



## James Shoegazer

any JQ 8+1 users here to share their experiences? 
I have an immensely pleasurable listen to them. Warm, intimate, mid-centric, lush sounding vocals, surprisingly clear and spacious sounding. 
At its price, it is underrated and obliterates many TOTL competitors I've tried.


----------



## muths66

James Shoegazer said:


> any JQ 8+1 users here to share their experiences?
> I have an immensely pleasurable listen to them. Warm, intimate, mid-centric, lush sounding vocals, surprisingly clear and spacious sounding.
> At its price, it is underrated and obliterates many TOTL competitors I've tried.


the one you having is it 8ba+1est??


----------



## James Shoegazer (Mar 23, 2020)

muths66 said:


> the one you having is it 8ba+1est??



nope I’m referring to the first version JQ8+1. v2 with the est drivers seem to improve the already wonderful sound of v1 accordingly to their webpage. It’ll be mind blowing I would imagine.

They’re legit being serious when putting the JQ8+1 v1 against andro, 846 and totl iems. Sadly nobody is talking about this piece and it’s been around for awhile now. Hopefully BGGAR picks one up to review.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Yup! The ear tips' bore, whether they're narrow, wide, from side to side, or long, short from front to back can effect the overall sound presence of most IEM's. Plus, silicone, comply, or foam tips, which are different materials causes noticeable changes as well. Just make sure you always have a good seal, since any leakage of sound can cause a false presentation of its original sound signature.




Should i also get the Blon 3... will it be different better or the same from  the GM 360?


----------



## RelentlesSausage

Anyone tried the Crinacle x Fearless dawn yet?


----------



## brianforever

SweetEars said:


> Should i also get the Blon 3... will it be different better or the same from  the GM 360?



needless to say..the BL03 at its price, value ratio for its pristine sound signatures..should be in everyone's collection


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 23, 2020)

SweetEars said:


> Should i also get the Blon 3... will it be different better or the same from  the GM 360?


They offer slightly different sound signatures and are both really good for their price range. So, if I were you, get the BLON BL03 as well while they're still around! They are a keeper, too!

...The EDIFIER HECATE offers slightly better technicality and micro-details while the BLON BL03 sounds more natural with lifelike timbre.


----------



## brianforever

1clearhead said:


> They offer slightly different sound signatures and are both really good for their price range. So, if I were you, get the BLON BL03 as well while they're still around! They are a keeper, too!
> 
> ...The EDIFIER HECATE offers slightly better technicality and micro-details while the BLON BL03 sounds more natural with lifelike timbre.



@1clearhead - Thanks for your kind insight..now I'm seriously stoke in getting hold of a Edifier Hegate GM360 too


----------



## KarmaPhala

James Shoegazer said:


> any JQ 8+1 users here to share their experiences?
> I have an immensely pleasurable listen to them. Warm, intimate, mid-centric, lush sounding vocals, surprisingly clear and spacious sounding.
> At its price, it is underrated and obliterates many TOTL competitors I've tried.



Audition it for half an hour, never heard other TOTL though, but JQ 8+1 by far is the best iem I've ever heard.  There are many many hidden gems out there in fairy  world of taobao land.


----------



## baskingshark

James Shoegazer said:


> any JQ 8+1 users here to share their experiences?
> I have an immensely pleasurable listen to them. Warm, intimate, mid-centric, lush sounding vocals, surprisingly clear and spacious sounding.
> At its price, it is underrated and obliterates many TOTL competitors I've tried.






KarmaPhala said:


> Audition it for half an hour, never heard other TOTL though, but JQ 8+1 by far is the best iem I've ever heard.  There are many many hidden gems out there in fairy  world of taobao land.



Thanks for the headsup, didn't even know this brand existed. Is it only sold on taobao? 

Looks very nice, I like the dip switches to change the sound signature. And it does incorporate some nice drivers like sonion and knowles. Wish I could try it out!


----------



## James Shoegazer (Mar 23, 2020)

I’m astounded now creamy and lush at the same time the JQ8+1 can sound. Smooth, crisp top end (energetic but rolled off perfectly).

Subbass doesn’t have great extension but has right amount of warmth and quantity to support a textured and refined mid-bass. Mids are my favourite part: full-sounding, forward and non grating at all like the fearless S8F. If memory serves me right, Fearless has more treble extension, wider soundstage and drier. JQ 8+1 on the other hand sounds darker, fuller and more liquid - I found it more accurate and inviting. Soundstage has huge X & Y axis: prolly almost to the level of Andros.

_DM7 and Audiosense T800 (are u kidding) Throw them away already _

*note that I have the older JQ8+1 which is out of production but replaced with the second version with 2EST, 6BA and 1DD drivers


baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the headsup, didn't even know this brand existed. Is it only sold on taobao?
> 
> Looks very nice, I like the dip switches to change the sound signature. And it does incorporate some nice drivers like sonion and knowles. Wish I could try it out!



yes they’re on Taobao!
i wish I have the funds haha if not I’d definitely pull the trigger


----------



## kristriper

PhonoPhi said:


> Out of ~20 KZ and CCA that I have - zero problems (the oldest ED9 & ZS10 though).
> For TRN - 1 out of 1 IEM that I have simply should not be sold & disappointing cables.
> Experience varies...


Interesting.. makes me wonder if some of the defective units reported by others are a batch issue.


----------



## Asakurai (Mar 23, 2020)

My Old JQ8+1Pro (already released from my collection to bought Quloos QA390)


Spoiler: JQ 8+1 Pro











it's indeed one of the best value performer, i rate it better than andro YMMV

maybe i'll save my money to buy their newest 8+1 estat flagship


----------



## James Shoegazer (Mar 24, 2020)

Mine in all it’s glory, optimised with EA Eros II and QP1R. I realised using foam tips made the sound fuller, more defined and  even. With stocks tips it sounded too shallow and odd for me!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Been interested in getting another amp for my desktop setup. Is there anyone else that has 2 different amps on your desktop setup? 

Curious about how tube amps sounds like (probably have to get a hybrid since pure tube amps have too much output impedance for iems)


----------



## kmmbd (Mar 25, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Been interested in getting another amp for my desktop setup. Is there anyone else that has 2 different amps on your desktop setup?
> 
> Curious about how tube amps sounds like (probably have to get a hybrid since pure tube amps have too much output impedance for iems)



Tube amps are one of those _acquired taste _things. I've tried a few myself (incl. DarkVoice, WA7, CTH, Valhalla) and they sounded way too colored when paired with the HD650. The bass also sounded really funky (overly warm mid-bass that was almost like a blanket covering the whole lower mids) which put me off big time. I personally prefer Class-A amps over tubes for that reason (it usually adds a bit of warmth and body to the mids without messing up the rest of the frequencies).

If you are mostly willing to stick to IEMs, get a good class-A amp with low OI IMO. With higher impedance full-size stuff, tube makes sense. For sensitive IEMs, I haven't found one yet that works well.


----------



## sodesuka

Been on hiatus for about a year after finding pretty much my perfect IEM. Got the upgraditis bug earlier this year and found this seemingly super nice graph which looks almost identical to my current favorite.




Looks perfect no? Well I just got it delivered to me today and yeah it's pretty good, better than most stuff I've tried below and above this price range in the sense that nothing sounds off but dang it sure ain't Unicorn. Really drives home how anomalous that IEM is and how prices never, never mean anything in this hobby. It would have been so much easier if it did, but so long as the market isn't a monopoly (or a duopoly) and every manufacturer can innovate and set their price themselves, you cannot tell pretty much anything from prices alone.

If you're like me and listen to stuff like Kano (the Japanese one), Aimer, Radwimps, Ar Tonelico OST and value nice natural sounding vocals above all else while also crave for good non overbearing bass with good decays and non fatiguing yet sufficiently present highs, warmish yet natural timbre and no exaggerated frequencies then do yourself a favor and just get a Binary Acoustic Unicorn somehow (it's kinda hard to buy since they're not available anywhere outside Taobao) and a Sonata HD Pro with a modern phone. You can then safely peace out of this hobby, maybe check things out every once in a while or get an IEM with a different character just to spice things up a bit, but as far as my experience goes, that two combo will serve you well for years to come without breaking the bank and most likely still sound nicer than most stuff out there (at least that's what I found out, the hard way).

Probably will give my impressions on my inactive blog about this IEM (and some) whenever I feel like it lol

Peace out, time to go back into hiding. Stay safe and wash your hands guys.


----------



## DBaldock9

kmmbd said:


> Tube amps are one of those _acquired taste _things. I've tried a few myself (incl. DarkVoice, WA7, CTH, Valhalla) and they sounded way too colored when paired with the HD650. The bass also sounded really funky (overly warm mid-bass that was almost like a blanket covering the whole lower mids) which put me off big time. I personally prefer Class-A amps over tubes for that reason (it usually adds a bit of warmth and body to the mids without messing up the rest of the frequencies).
> 
> If you are mostly willing to stick to IEMs, get a good class-A amp with low OI IMO. With higher impedance full-size stuff, tube makes sense. For sensitive IEMs, I haven't found one yet that works well.



Have you listened to the Loxjie P20 Hybrid Tube Amp?
It's fully Balanced, from the 2x 3-Pin XLR Inputs to the 1x 4-Pin XLR Output.
It also has 2x RCA Single-Ended Inputs, and a 1/4" TRS Jack Output.
The control knob / button allows you to select which Input & Output you want to use.
On mine, I removed the 4x soldered-in Dual Op-Amps (JRC4558), and installed sockets, so that I can swap Op-Amps if I want - currently using 4x OPA1622.
The P20 doesn't have any hiss or noise, with any of my earphones / earbuds.  (My equipment list is linked in my signature - visible in the desktop version of the Forum.)


----------



## Qualcheduno

DBaldock9 said:


> Have you listened to the Loxjie P20 Hybrid Tube Amp?
> It's fully Balanced, from the 2x 3-Pin XLR Inputs to the 1x 4-Pin XLR Output.
> It also has 2x RCA Single-Ended Inputs, and a 1/4" TRS Jack Output.
> The control knob / button allows you to select which Input & Output you want to use.
> ...


With 47 ohm of OI, the Loxjie isn't very suited for IEMs and sensitive headphones though


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> Tube amps are one of those _acquired taste _things. I've tried a few myself (incl. DarkVoice, WA7, CTH, Valhalla) and they sounded way too colored when paired with the HD650. The bass also sounded really funky (overly warm mid-bass that was almost like a blanket covering the whole lower mids) which put me off big time. I personally prefer Class-A amps over tubes for that reason (it usually adds a bit of warmth and body to the mids without messing up the rest of the frequencies).
> 
> If you are mostly willing to stick to IEMs, get a good class-A amp with low OI IMO. With higher impedance full-size stuff, tube makes sense. For sensitive IEMs, I haven't found one yet that works well.


Heard about Tube amps not being a good match for iems, but isnt Hybrid tube amps a bit better suited for iems than pure tube amps? Been looking at the Little Dot 1+, or do you have any suggestions for the class A amps? (not over 200 usd and I already have the JDS labs Atom)


----------



## KarmaPhala

RikudouGoku said:


> Heard about Tube amps not being a good match for iems, but isnt Hybrid tube amps a bit better suited for iems than pure tube amps? Been looking at the Little Dot 1+, or do you have any suggestions for the class A amps? (not over 200 usd and I already have the JDS labs Atom)



Dethonray HA-2 Amp Class A Amp $199
Xduoo XD-05 plus DAC/Amp $250
F.Audio FA3 $200 DAP with class A Amp


----------



## Ziggomatic

Finally caved and grabbed the LZ A6 deal on AE. Pretty excited. 

The silly thing is that I went searching for something in the first place because I had a good mmcx cable that needed a home. 

One too many cables? Nope - one too few IEMs. This hobby is a brain disease.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made an in-depth video review, and unboxing, about the mid-centric AQ3 IEMs from Audiosesne. Those are some proper Chifi IEMs that show you why people chose Chifi so often!


----------



## DBaldock9 (Mar 29, 2020)

Qualcheduno said:


> With 47 ohm of OI, the Loxjie isn't very suited for IEMs and sensitive headphones though



While there are 47Ω current limiting resistors in series with Pin 1 of the four op-amps, which drive the L+, L-, R+, R- outputs --- those resistors are inside the feedback loops created by the adjacent 47Ω resistors that connect to the non-inverting input Pin 3 on the four op-amps.  Having the current limiting resistors inside the feedback loops, means that the circuits appear to have 0Ω output resistance.  An explanation is here - Stackexchange.com - measuring-output-impedance-of-op-amp


----------



## skeptical

Hi folks.  I'm sorry if it's been already discussed in this long thread.  I'm looking for 15-16mm DD iems or at least which one has the biggest driver with the biggest subbass, extrim basshead level potential. I appreciate any input


----------



## Slater

skeptical said:


> Hi folks.  I'm sorry if it's been already discussed in this long thread.  I'm looking for 15-16mm DD iems or at least which one has the biggest driver with the biggest subbass, extrim basshead level potential. I appreciate any input



I’ve been searching for an IEM with a monster 15-16mm driver for years myself. All I can find with drivers that big are earbuds.

I’ve even experimented with attaching a nozzle to an earbud (to convert it into an IEM) with no luck. I’m sure if I owned a 3D printer it would be easier.

If you do end up finding something, please let me know.


----------



## Makahl

skeptical said:


> Hi folks.  I'm sorry if it's been already discussed in this long thread.  I'm looking for 15-16mm DD iems or at least which one has the biggest driver with the biggest subbass, extrim basshead level potential. I appreciate any input



Probably your best bet is the Sony EX800ST or EX1000 + tape vent mod for 1DD or the XBA-Z5 if you're looking for a hybrid.


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> I’ve been searching for an IEM with a monster 15-16mm driver for years myself. All I can find with drivers that big are earbuds.
> 
> I’ve even experimented with attaching a nozzle to an earbud (to convert it into an IEM) with no luck. I’m sure if I owned a 3D printer it would be easier.
> 
> If you do end up finding something, please let me know.


I have all the big Bois , not gonna sell them ever:-D


----------



## skeptical

Slater said:


> I’ve been searching for an IEM with a monster 15-16mm driver for years myself. All I can find with drivers that big are earbuds.
> 
> I’ve even experimented with attaching a nozzle to an earbud (to convert it into an IEM) with no luck. I’m sure if I owned a 3D printer it would be easier.
> 
> If you do end up finding something, please let me know.


Have you tried these tips? They work excellent for sansa 16mm earbuds. What are those earbuds did you find  with 15-16mm driver ?


----------



## jant71 (Mar 29, 2020)

Slater said:


> I’ve been searching for an IEM with a monster 15-16mm driver for years myself. All I can find with drivers that big are earbuds.
> 
> I’ve even experimented with attaching a nozzle to an earbud (to convert it into an IEM) with no luck. I’m sure if I owned a 3D printer it would be easier.
> 
> If you do end up finding something, please let me know.



I can find one pretty fast ... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lindy-CROM...067322&hash=item567e3e370b:g:PeAAAOSwZVhWRGFX
They were pretty well regarded and use the 15 and 7 mm DDM set-up.

The Yamaha have 15mm drivers and are priced lower now:





https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...a-eph-m100-in-ear-headphones-black-new/1.html

https://www.accessories4less.com/ma...MIz6SfhfnA6AIVpoNaBR1I7wy4EAQYASABEgL9e_D_BwE


----------



## skeptical

Makahl said:


> Probably your best bet is the Sony EX800ST or EX1000 + tape vent mod for 1DD or the XBA-Z5 if you're looking for a hybrid.


I tried  ex800st, I hate there look and how they fit, that's why I look for a good ChiFi version, I can even go earbuds if they will insulate well.


----------



## mochill

skeptical said:


> I tried  ex800st, I hate there look and how they fit, that's why I look for a good ChiFi version, I can even go earbuds if they will insulate well.


Kinera BD005 , venture electronic bie


----------



## Slater

skeptical said:


> Have you tried these tips? They work excellent for sansa 16mm earbuds. What are those earbuds did you find  with 15-16mm driver ?



Whoa, never seen those. Very cool! I wonder if they universally fit other earphones?



jant71 said:


> I can find one pretty fast ... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lindy-CROM...067322&hash=item567e3e370b:g:PeAAAOSwZVhWRGFX
> They well pretty well regarded and use the 15 and 7 mm DDM set-up.
> 
> The Yamaha have 15mm drivers and are priced lower now:
> ...



Wow, thanks. I’ll check into those


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> Whoa, never seen those. Very cool! I wonder if they universally fit other earphones?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks. I’ll check into those


Will like to get the red m200 , have eph100. Also I found my endgame iem .


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> Also I found my endgame iem .



Don’t keep us in suspense!

Marshall Mode?


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> I’ve been searching for an IEM with a monster 15-16mm driver for years myself. All I can find with drivers that big are earbuds.
> 
> I’ve even experimented with attaching a nozzle to an earbud (to convert it into an IEM) with no luck. I’m sure if I owned a 3D printer it would be easier.
> 
> If you do end up finding something, please let me know.


How about these:  15mm + 7mm DD,
https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-20381-CROMO-IEM-75-Earphones/dp/B00A8MEJNY


----------



## Nimweth

skeptical said:


> I tried  ex800st, I hate there look and how they fit, that's why I look for a good ChiFi version, I can even go earbuds if they will insulate well.


Try these: 15mm + 7mm DD.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-20381-CROMO-IEM-75-Earphones/dp/B00A8MEJNY


----------



## nxnje

Is there someone who can compare the **** vs the **** Pro? I'm really searching for opinions but I'm hella frustrated I cannot find any sort of accurate comparison between the two.
Ahestetically, the old **** is superb and I like it a lot, but if the newer version (the Pro) sounds better I could easily sacrifice the ahestetics.


----------



## nxnje

Nimweth said:


> How about these:  15mm + 7mm DD,
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-20381-CROMO-IEM-75-Earphones/dp/B00A8MEJNY


Is there a way to get a sort of "adapter" that you can put on an earbud and turn it into an IEM similarly to this style?


----------



## Nimweth

nxnje said:


> Is there a way to get a sort of "adapter" that you can put on an earbud and turn it into an IEM similarly to this style?


I'm sorry, I don't know. Slater or Hungry Panda will probably be the best people to ask.


----------



## Nimweth

nxnje said:


> Is there someone who can compare the **** vs the **** Pro? I'm really searching for opinions but I'm hella frustrated I cannot find any sort of accurate comparison between the two.
> Ahestetically, the old **** is superb and I like it a lot, but if the newer version (the Pro) sounds better I could easily sacrifice the ahestetics.


Here goes: **** is very neutral all the way from the sub-bass through to the upper mids. Treble is a little bit uneven and occasionally thin but has good detail and sparkle. Soundstage is huge courtesy of the vented enclosures. Bass is powerful by way of the excellent extension. Some find the tonality occasionally strange. **** Pro is more V shaped with a bigger bass, slightly recessed mids but still articulate. Treble is smoother and the tonality is more even. Soundstage is just as good as the ****. Build quality is comparable on both models. I prefer the **** Pro though I do like both.


----------



## Slater

nxnje said:


> Is there a way to get a sort of "adapter" that you can put on an earbud and turn it into an IEM similarly to this style?



That’s basically what I had tried to build a while ago. It didn’t work, but I only had limited materials available. With a 3D printer it would be easy.


----------



## nxnje

Nimweth said:


> Here goes: **** is very neutral all the way from the sub-bass through to the upper mids. Treble is a little bit uneven and occasionally thin but has good detail and sparkle. Soundstage is huge courtesy of the vented enclosures. Bass is powerful by way of the excellent extension. Some find the tonality occasionally strange. **** Pro is more V shaped with a bigger bass, slightly recessed mids but still articulate. Treble is smoother and the tonality is more even. Soundstage is just as good as the ****. Build quality is comparable on both models. I prefer the **** Pro though I do like both.


Think I'm pulling the trigger on the **** Pro, I'll maybe ask it from a seller for a review sample to put on my website, and if they don't have samples then Imma buy it and hear 
Thanks a lot for the simple comparison.


Slater said:


> That’s basically what I had tried to build a while ago. It didn’t work, but I only had limited materials available. With a 3D printer it would be easy.


If get a way to make it work somehow or if you find another method I would be interested in knowing. I have a pair of Kbear Knight which I love but cannot wear because I cannot stand earbuds with mx500 size. I can only stand little earbuds like the good old Pioneer SE-CE11 which are very small and does not make me feel sick after 10 minutes.


----------



## DynamicEars

nxnje said:


> Think I'm pulling the trigger on the **** Pro, I'll maybe ask it from a seller for a review sample to put on my website, and if they don't have samples then Imma buy it and hear
> Thanks a lot for the simple comparison.
> 
> If get a way to make it work somehow or if you find another method I would be interested in knowing. I have a pair of Kbear Knight which I love but cannot wear because I cannot stand earbuds with mx500 size. I can only stand little earbuds like the good old Pioneer SE-CE11 which are very small and does not make me feel sick after 10 minutes.




I wrote the comparison between original **** and **** Pro long time ago, one among early reviews for **** pro
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-15355907 here


----------



## DynamicEars

DynamicEars said:


> Alright so 2nd item from my 11.11 purchase was arrived 2 days back and I have few sessions with the **** Pro. Not going to write review nor post the pic here of course. Just let me share impressions to buddies that may interested in them.
> 
> So **** Pro have more sub bass and bass, and quite well textured, decay is not slow but not too fast too. Same a little mid bass bleed like their predecessor, but the Pro have more sub bass.
> They have big bass but not on basshead level and not too punchy hard.
> ...



here for easier read


----------



## nxnje

DynamicEars said:


> I wrote the comparison between original **** and **** Pro long time ago, one among early reviews for **** pro
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-15355907 here


I have just read. Again, think Imma go with the pro. The thing they have more sub-bass is a must for me as I listen to a lot of dubstep and heavy bass genres so I always need that sub-bass touch in terms of frequency boost.
Thank you too for this.


----------



## mbwilson111

nxnje said:


> Is there a way to get a sort of "adapter" that you can put on an earbud and turn it into an IEM similarly to this style?





Nimweth said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know. Slater or Hungry Panda will probably be the best people to ask.



This might be a good question for the earbud thread.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hahahha oh boy, I'm ready now.


----------



## OleGunnar

Hi all - currently using Shure SE425 and want to dip my toe further into the IEM market:

So...sub £200 - listen to fairly broad spectrum of music, no metal/edm, looking for detail and dynamics - not a bass head. There are so many models out there and I really don't know where to start having done plenty of reading and research...how many drivers/what brand/sound signature etc!

Thankyou!


----------



## phthora

RikudouGoku said:


> Hahahha oh boy, I'm ready now.



This is your future...


----------



## FastAndClean

phthora said:


> This is your future...


you have the vocal monster Hisenior B5 plus


----------



## RikudouGoku

phthora said:


> This is your future...


Oh god, I can see my future before me. btw dont you sometimes adjust some iems? Because when you have the names on the boxes like that its kinda stuck like that isnt it? Or can you just take the boxes out and rearrange it?


----------



## phthora

RikudouGoku said:


> Oh god, I can see my future before me. btw dont you sometimes adjust some iems? Because when you have the names on the boxes like that its kinda stuck like that isnt it? Or can you just take the boxes out and rearrange it?



The boxes come out, so I can switch those around as needed. And better, the labels peel right off and re-stick. That storage is mostly for accessories and stuff I use less often, so I don't reorder things that often. For the most part, my go-to earphones are displayed like this:





Of course, I always seem to have one plaque fewer than I need to fit everything...


----------



## RikudouGoku

phthora said:


> The boxes come out, so I can switch those around as needed. And better, the labels peel right off and re-stick. That storage is mostly for accessories and stuff I use less often, so I don't reorder things that often. For the most part, my go-to earphones are displayed like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I always seem to have one plaque fewer than I need to fit everything...


while that looks nice, arent you afraid they might drop? (thats if they are hanging above as it looks like)


----------



## phthora

RikudouGoku said:


> while that looks nice, arent you afraid they might drop? (thats if they are hanging above as it looks like)



Not at all. Those things are anchored snug against the wall on big nails and picture frame hooks. Even fully loaded the thing weighs _maybe_ two pounds. Plus, it's actually at the back of a closest, behind a sliding door, so no little fingers or paws are getting to them. The IEMs are looped around the knobs securely enough that getting them off there gets a little tricky. Theyaren't going to fall unless I drop them myself.


----------



## rprodrigues (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi there.

One suggestion, please: would you recommend BGVP ArtMagic DH3 as a neutral iem?

I ordered one for U$ 119 during the last Ali sale and it is still possible to cancel the order.


I'm looking for a neutral and also more refined iem for my current set (kb100, KC2, Spring 1, AQ3, BL-03, Tin T2, ****, and Diamond).


----------



## zachmal

FastAndClean said:


> you have the vocal monster Hisenior B5 plus



anyone has the Hisenior B5+ and the TRN BA5

how do both compare ?

currently running the BA5 via the Tempotec Sonata HD PRO and the excessive piercing sparkle on some track from the es9018k2m (experienced on other IEMs) is gone

the Sonata sounds way more balanced, perhaps also a bit more airy, good separation - not sure about the bass, fine at least


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> Hahahha oh boy, I'm ready now.


Need about 5 of those minimum :,-)


----------



## Dobrescu George

My video unboxing & review on the Electrostatic Shouer Tape is live now! I didn't know what to expect, but man, it has excellent clarity, good treble sparkle, clarity and impact. Nice dynamics as well. Low distortion at loud volumes. Overall, nicely done.


----------



## baskingshark

Headsup, there's another lucky bag on Aliexpress today: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000866556754.html






Any guess to what earphone B is? Don't think it is TIN HIFI T2 based on price and the "bass is deep".
Earphone C is most likely the NiceHCK M6.
Earphone D possibly is KBEAR HI7. Don't think it is BGVP DMS based on price.

Anybody has suggestions for what earphone B and D can be?? TIA!!



This is in addition to 2 other lucky bags that were on during the Anniversary sale and are still ongoing:

1) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000852951577.html 
*NICEHCK lucky bag *(superb find courtesy of RikudouGoku ): I think the IEM in this lucky bag is the NiceHCK M6, previous best price I saw was $73.

2) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000836284897.html 
*TFZ lucky bag *(superb find courtesy of Dcell7). $79 for one random TFZ IEM (Tequila,Queen, King II, King LTD). They are all priced more than $79 usually so it seems a good deal whichever u get, though these are older models, and I've not heard them.


----------



## jibberish

baskingshark said:


> Headsup, there's another lucky bag on Aliexpress today: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000866556754.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B could be VJJB V1S


----------



## RikudouGoku

@Slater Do you know if it is possible to add mesh filters on iems that have separate sound bores instead of a single hole? Like in the Moondrop Blessing 2 for example





(you can also see that one of the bores have a knowles filter in it)


----------



## jant71 (Apr 2, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> @Slater Do you know if it is possible to add mesh filters on iems that have separate sound bores instead of a single hole? Like in the Moondrop Blessing 2 for example
> 
> 
> (you can also see that one of the bores have a knowles filter in it)



Not sure I get what you mean exactly? Change the filter that is in there or leave in or cut out for it? You could get Hifi man or other stick on filter screens and go over top including cutting out to just cover the others. Or you could find the right foam and just put the right amount in the bores you want if you are careful. A bit of craftiness, care, and ingenuity and you can do whatever you want.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Not sure I get what you mean exactly? Change the filter that is in there or leave in or cut out for it? You could get Hifi man or other stick on filter screens and go over top including cutting out to just cover the others. Or you could find the right foam and just put the right amount in the bores you want if you are careful. A bit of craftiness, care, and ingenuity and you can do whatever you want.


I meant this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32800734441.html

something to protect it against earwax/dust.


----------



## jant71

@RikudouGoku  Yep, those should work though they might not be totally transparent to the sound. Some metal ones are better than others. These too are worth a look... https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000058403558.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.12.236d7877Oxgo4c


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> @RikudouGoku  Yep, those should work though they might not be totally transparent to the sound. Some metal ones are better than others. These too are worth a look... https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000058403558.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.12.236d7877Oxgo4c


Even though each bore is like 2mm?


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Even though each bore is like 2mm?



It is not about the opening size. it is more about the metal mesh and how it lets it the sound through so with some you might hear a difference. I have no experience buying those so can't tell you. I'm sure some can recommend them or some other they have used.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> I meant this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32800734441.html
> 
> something to protect it against earwax/dust.





jant71 said:


> It is not about the opening size. it is more about the metal mesh and how it lets it the sound through so with some you might hear a difference. I have no experience buying those so can't tell you. I'm sure some can recommend them or some other they have used.




FWIW, I do use this mesh for some of my IEMs like the Audiosense T800 and BLON Cardinal. Bought mine here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33003003794.html

It doesn't change the sound at all for me, though I don't have objective measuring gear to prove it. But I recall Slater saying previously he also didn't find any change in sound with it. For a few cents it is good insurance to prevent crap and ear wax dropping inside the IEM shell. @RikudouGoku I've never tried it on an IEM with multiple bore nozzles though.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> FWIW, I do use this mesh for some of my IEMs like the Audiosense T800 and BLON Cardinal. Bought mine here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33003003794.html
> 
> It doesn't change the sound at all for me, though I don't have objective measuring gear to prove it. But I recall Slater saying previously he also didn't find any change in sound with it. For a few cents it is good insurance to prevent crap and ear wax dropping inside the IEM shell. @RikudouGoku I've never tried it on an IEM with multiple bore nozzles though.


yeah I also dont notice any changes with those. Guess the hard part is finding something that fits the small bore size on the Blessing 2.


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> FWIW, I do use this mesh for some of my IEMs like the Audiosense T800 and BLON Cardinal. Bought mine here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33003003794.html
> 
> It doesn't change the sound at all for me, though I don't have objective measuring gear to prove it. But I recall Slater saying previously he also didn't find any change in sound with it. For a few cents it is good insurance to prevent crap and ear wax dropping inside the IEM shell. @RikudouGoku I've never tried it on an IEM with multiple bore nozzles though.



Depends on the IEM I'd assume as twister6 found out recently that these do slightly reduce the treble on Final A8000, though that's a good thing in this case.


----------



## Slater (Apr 2, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> FWIW, I do use this mesh for some of my IEMs like the Audiosense T800 and BLON Cardinal. Bought mine here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33003003794.html
> 
> It doesn't change the sound at all for me, though I don't have objective measuring gear to prove it. But I recall Slater saying previously he also didn't find any change in sound with it. For a few cents it is good insurance to prevent crap and ear wax dropping inside the IEM shell. @RikudouGoku I've never tried it on an IEM with multiple bore nozzles though.



Yeah, I don’t really notice a sound difference.

There are some stainless steel ones where you can notice a difference. Mostly, it’s the ones with holes. I try to stay away from those.



So as far as the Blessing 2, if they were mine I would stick a filter on the end of the nozzle.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> So as far as the Blessing 2, if they were mine I would stick a filter on the end of the nozzle.


you mean covering all 3 bores with a single big filter?


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> you mean covering all 3 bores with a single big filter?



That’s pretty much your only option, so yeah one filters on the whole nozzle.


----------



## brianforever

RikudouGoku said:


> Hahahha oh boy, I'm ready now.


@RikudouGoku Like what you did with that, I went with handles for portability


----------



## RikudouGoku

@Slater Right now I have the filters placed something like this, not big enough to cover it fully but should be good enough right? Or maybe I should overlap multiple filters?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Does anyone know if there are any iems like the final audio e5000 (sound wise) but with tighter, faster and cleaner bass? Doesn't have to be chifi either.


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> Does anyone know if there are any iems like the final audio e5000 (sound wise) but with tighter, faster and cleaner bass? Doesn't have to be chifi either.


yeah, the urbanfun with snozy tips (those that have build in filters)


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> yeah, the urbanfun with snozy tips (those that have build in filters)






Isn't the urbanfun much brighter? I want something with similar warmth overall.


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> Isn't the urbanfun much brighter? I want something with similar warmth overall.


it is, that is the reason why i said with combination of ostry (not snozy sorry) tips with filters


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> it is, that is the reason why i said with combination of ostry (not snozy sorry) tips with filters


What are snozy? Shozy??


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> Does anyone know if there are any iems like the final audio e5000 (sound wise) but with tighter, faster and cleaner bass? Doesn't have to be chifi either.



I've been looking for such lush mids with perhaps a bit less mid-bass and less overzealous sub-bass IEM for a while, but alas none so far have quite managed that feat. Final's mid-range tuning is unique indeed.


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> I've been looking for such lush mids with perhaps a bit less mid-bass and less overzealous sub-bass IEM for a while, but alas none so far have quite managed that feat. Final's mid-range tuning is unique indeed.


Yeah the overall bass quantity can definitely be lower. But I suspect that if the bass is tighter, faster and cleaner it will be fine with the quantity it has right now.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Maybe it just be easier if I tried to tighten the bass with a copper cable or something... Already using their type e tips so can't really improve with tips.


----------



## Slater (Apr 2, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> @Slater Right now I have the filters placed something like this, not big enough to cover it fully but should be good enough right? Or maybe I should overlap multiple filters?



I would buy a larger filter. The reason is because the filter has a ring of non-porous adhesive around the outside.

You can see this ring of adhesive in this photo:



Well, according to your illustration, that ring of adhesive is covering a significant portion of all 3 holes.

What you should do is measure the outside diameter of the nozzle, and order a filter of that size. Then there will be the maximum amount of flat nozzle resin that contacts the adhesive (so it won’t fall off), and it will be covering the minimum amount of the 3 bores.


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> Maybe it just be easier if I tried to tighten the bass with a copper cable or something... Already using their type e tips so can't really improve with tips.


remove the mid bass hump with EQ, you will be surprised


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> I would buy a larger filter. The reason is because the filter has a ring of non-porous adhesive around the outside.
> 
> You can see this ring of adhesive in this photo:
> 
> ...


Guess Im gonna buy the filters after this COVID-19 situation is under control since it isn't important. Since they are so cheap I will probably just buy one size of each.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> remove the mid bass hump with EQ, you will be surprised


Don't really like to use eq, and even if the quantity is lower it is more the quality side i want to change (tightness and speed)


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Guess Im gonna buy the filters after this COVID-19 situation is under control since it isn't important. Since they are so cheap I will probably just buy one size of each.



Are you located in the US? I’d be happy to drop a set in an envelope if you can tell me what size you need.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Are you located in the US? I’d be happy to drop a set in an envelope if you can tell me what size you need.


Sweden lol. One of the worst countries when it comes to the COVID-19 situation...


----------



## baskingshark

jibberish said:


> B could be VJJB V1S



Is the VJJB V1S a good CHIFI?


----------



## Supremevegbeef

FastAndClean said:


> it is, that is the reason why i said with combination of ostry (not snozy sorry) tips with filters


Are these recommended and do they fit KZ ZSX?


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Is the VJJB V1S a good CHIFI?


well if they are anything close to their VJJB N1 then stay away from it....


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Is the VJJB V1S a good CHIFI?



They were a huge hype train in 2014, but the train derailed pretty quickly. They’re nothing special. A typical v shaped <$10 example.


----------



## baskingshark

Thanks guys for your replies on the VJJB, or whatever it stands for.




Anyways now that quite a number of us are in quarantine or locked down, what is your current favourite CHIFI setup/rotation at home? I'm starting to reappreciate gear that I've neglected, but to start the ball rolling, mine is:

Khadas Tone Board --> Fiio A3 --> KBEAR Diamond or BLON Cardinal or Audiosense T800 or NiceHCK M6 (BGVP filter)


----------



## FastAndClean

Supremevegbeef said:


> Are these recommended and do they fit KZ ZSX?


they fit, recomended if you want to remove some brightness


----------



## Cevisi

baskingshark said:


> Thanks guys for your replies on the VJJB, or whatever it stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tidal»Fiio Q5s+AM3D»KXXS or T800 for music

SXFI Amp»DT990 for gaming


----------



## rprodrigues

Cevisi said:


> Tidal»Fiio Q5s+AM3D»KXXS or T800 for music
> 
> SXFI Amp»DT990 for gaming



Do you use the SXFI with he SXFI feature on?


----------



## KarmaPhala

kmmbd said:


> I've been looking for such lush mids with perhaps a bit less mid-bass and less overzealous sub-bass IEM for a while, but alas none so far have quite managed that feat. Final's mid-range tuning is unique indeed.



NS Audio NS 5 dream bridge, lush mid-range, extended high, okay bass


----------



## RikudouGoku

Fiio M11 + LZ A6
Fiio M11 + Blon 03
Fiio M11 + Final Audio E5000
Fiio M11 + Moondrop Blessing 2

(not in order and I will have to listen to my other sets more and especially since I should get the Little Dot 1+ hybrid amp next week)


----------



## Cevisi

rprodrigues said:


> Do you use the SXFI with he SXFI feature on?


Yes for games and movies. For music i dont use it at all. Its very bad for that purpose


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Headsup, there's another lucky bag on Aliexpress today: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000866556754.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B can be Auglamour T100 or Opera Factory OM1 as well. For $9.99, surely worth a punt. I'm pulling the trigger on this! Earphone D could be one from the banned brand.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Moondrop Blessing 2 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-blessing-2.24140/reviews#item-review-23479

Personal grade S tier


----------



## chickenmoon

My favorite IEM with lots of bass/warmth is the Bower & Wilkins C5 Series 2 but it's got significantly more upper mids than the E5000 and so is of more of a V-Shaped sounding tuning than the E5000 but still in the non-fatiguing category. Very smooth, no peaks at all.


----------



## Supremevegbeef

kmmbd said:


> I've been looking for such lush mids with perhaps a bit less mid-bass and less overzealous sub-bass IEM for a while, but alas none so far have quite managed that feat. Final's mid-range tuning is unique indeed.


KZ ZSX + 1/16" vent added for widened soundstage and reduced bass impact. (Maybe even bigger to diffuse bass power a bit if you need?)
I am a mids freak and these satisfy my cravings. But i also am a sub bass freak.
Bass heavy tracks will still slam however it seems rolling tips can do a good amount as far as reducing bass impact.


----------



## Supremevegbeef

chickenmoon said:


> My favorite IEM with lots of bass/warmth is the Bower & Wilkins C5 Series 2 but it's got significantly more upper mids than the E5000 and so is of more of a V-Shaped sounding tuning than the E5000 but still in the non-fatiguing category. Very smooth, no peaks at all.


What is the sound card in your avatar?


----------



## chickenmoon

Supremevegbeef said:


> What is the sound card in your avatar?



ESI Juli@


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> Moondrop Blessing 2 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-blessing-2.24140/reviews#item-review-23479
> 
> Personal grade S tier


that was very fast. I have been using it for a month but haven't write anything yet. Hahaha
Partly because i just changed my source too


----------



## RikudouGoku

yorosello said:


> that was very fast. I have been using it for a month but haven't write anything yet. Hahaha
> Partly because i just changed my source too


What source did you use before? your current is the Sony NW-A55 right?


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> What source did you use before? your current is the Sony NW-A55 right?


I think i forgot to update it here. Now I'm using the Shanling M5s.


----------



## RikudouGoku

yorosello said:


> I think i forgot to update it here. Now I'm using the Shanling M5s.


oh that is a nice dap, any reason why you went with that one instead of something like the Fiio M11 or Ibasso DX160? Dont like Android in a dap?


----------



## yorosello (Apr 4, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> oh that is a nice dap, any reason why you went with that one instead of something like the Fiio M11 or Ibasso DX160? Dont like Android in a dap?


Yeah, I prefer non-android dap because of the batter life that's usually last longer than android running dap. Another reason is since I didn't use any streaming service right now & I already got my phone + shanling up2 if i need an android player, having another android dap is a bit redundant to me.

Ibasso DX160 just got a lot of backfires recently after they updated that they going to change the screen & their SE output isn't it? So I don't feel like getting one, hahaha


----------



## Dobrescu George (Apr 4, 2020)

I made a huge compilation of Chifi IEMs 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/04/linsoul-chifi-heaven.html


----------



## Jenz

Hello. 
do you know brands from the Far East that have these thin nozzles like westone, shure or etymotic? 
And install several BA drivers?


----------



## Slater

Jenz said:


> Hello.
> do you know brands from the Far East that have these thin nozzles like westone, shure or etymotic?
> And install several BA drivers?



Like Audiosense?


----------



## Jenz

Slater said:


> Like Audiosense?




Yes ok I know them too. but the big models like T800 are too big for me! My UM Pro 50 has a 5 BA design and is tiny. I have a small concha, such housings like FiiO FA7 are unfortunately very strong.


----------



## Slater

Jenz said:


> Yes ok I know them too. but the big models like T800 are too big for me! My UM Pro 50 has a 5 BA design and is tiny. I have a small concha, such housings like FiiO FA7 are unfortunately very strong.



I was talking about the smaller models (and there are a bunch of them) - T180, T200, T260, T300, etc. They are exactly as you described.


----------



## jant71 (Apr 4, 2020)

Jenz said:


> Yes ok I know them too. but the big models like T800 are too big for me! My UM Pro 50 has a 5 BA design and is tiny. I have a small concha, such housings like FiiO FA7 are unfortunately very strong.



Only one for what you are looking for, meeting or beating Westone at the size game with "several" BA...
Rose Technics...



Their Mini series 6 armature has even the Westone size beat.
https://penonaudio.com/rose-mini6-6ba-iem.html


----------



## Cevisi

Jenz said:


> Yes ok I know them too. but the big models like T800 are too big for me! My UM Pro 50 has a 5 BA design and is tiny. I have a small concha, such housings like FiiO FA7 are unfortunately very strong.


You should talk whit @RikudouGoku he has a small concha too he onse told that the audionse aq3 fits him well because its smaller then the t800 if iam not wrong


----------



## RikudouGoku

Cevisi said:


> You should talk whit @RikudouGoku he has a small concha too he onse told that the audionse aq3 fits him well because its smaller then the t800 if iam not wrong


AQ3 fits me really well, although I consider myself to have Medium/big ears (in my age group at 20) but guessing that im more in the small/medium size when compared with the rest of you.


----------



## RikudouGoku

damn it, im so tempted into the YY ST7......


----------



## Jenz

Thanks for the answers. Are there measurements of the Rose Mini 6 / Pro?


----------



## CopperFox

RikudouGoku said:


> damn it, im so tempted into the YY ST7......



If you'd be interested in buying used stuff from a neighboring country (Finland), I have a set of those that I'm looking to sell. Pm me if interested.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is there a public holiday in china today? I contacted DD-audio store on saturday to ask about the status of my urbanfun, they told me they would check on monday. And now they are telling me they are having a public holiday and they asked me to contact them tomorrow. Last time they said that they would ship my urbanfun on the 15 april, that would make the waiting time over 2 months. Feels like they are trying really hard to make me cancel the order....


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> Is there a public holiday in china today? I contacted DD-audio store on saturday to ask about the status of my urbanfun, they told me they would check on monday. And now they are telling me they are having a public holiday and they asked me to contact them tomorrow. Last time they said that they would ship my urbanfun on the 15 april, that would make the waiting time over 2 months. Feels like they are trying really hard to make me cancel the order....


Afaik, there is no public holiday rn.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Is there a public holiday in china today? I contacted DD-audio store on saturday to ask about the status of my urbanfun, they told me they would check on monday. And now they are telling me they are having a public holiday and they asked me to contact them tomorrow. Last time they said that they would ship my urbanfun on the 15 april, that would make the waiting time over 2 months. Feels like they are trying really hard to make me cancel the order....



It’s Qing Ming Jie national holiday right now

https://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/china/


----------



## yorosello

Ah, they have 3 days celebration. No wonder


----------



## superuser1

Tomb sweeping festival!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Missed the chance to get an macbook air for 100 usd lol.

Went out to get some new cables along with my little dot 1+, and the one I got the packages from accidentally gave me the wrong package that had the macbook air. Being a good person I told them it was the wrong package lol.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ISN D10 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/isn-d10.24286/reviews#item-review-23502

Personal grade: B


----------



## RikudouGoku (Apr 7, 2020)

A tips for you guys with Daps that you plan to use for years. Get a cable like this:
https://www.amazon.com/NetDot-Magne...Compatible/dp/B07QJ5DKSR?ref_=ast_sto_dp&th=1

And you will never worry about the port getting clogged up by dust/garbage. My last smartphone (ZTE Axon 7) got clogged up so much so that I can barely charge it anymore. So this is a very nice insurance AND it is magnetic so charging it or connecting it to a pc for example is really quick and convenient.


----------



## Davidibiza

RikudouGoku said:


> A tips for you guys with Daps that you plan to use for years. Get a cable like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/NetDot-Magne...Compatible/dp/B07QJ5DKSR?ref_=ast_sto_dp&th=1
> 
> And you will never worry about the port getting clogged up by dust/garbage. My last smartphone (ZTE Axon 7) got clogged up so much so that I can barely charge it anymore. So this is a very nice insurance AND it is magnetic so charging it or connecting it to a pc for example is really quick and convenient.


I can testify to that, I use it with all my devices. Very convenient.


----------



## RikudouGoku

What are the hardest to drive iems? I only know of the Final Audio E5000 and the Tin Hifi P1.


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the hardest to drive iems? I only know of the Final Audio E5000 and the Tin Hifi P1.


I have alot


----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> I have alot


Some examples?


----------



## mochill

Final audio design stuff , byeqz spring 1 , etymotic...etc


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the hardest to drive iems? I only know of the Final Audio E5000 and the Tin Hifi P1.


Mee Pinnacle P1, Etymotic ER4P, the E4000, RHA T20i, Moondrop Crescent are the ones that come to mind as well.


----------



## Ziggomatic

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the hardest to drive iems? I only know of the Final Audio E5000 and the Tin Hifi P1.



My Flares Pro 2 HD are really tough to drive. Not even the included bluetooth DAC/amp can drive it lol.


----------



## DBaldock9

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the hardest to drive iems? I only know of the Final Audio E5000 and the Tin Hifi P1.



The Etymotic ER2XR are the hardest to drive earphones, in my collection of 36 different models.


----------



## Ziggomatic

DBaldock9 said:


> The Etymotic ER2XR are the hardest to drive earphones, in my collection of 36 different models.



Can confirm the ER2XR is a glorious hog.


----------



## chickenmoon

KEF M200 is quite hard to drive too.


----------



## Slater

chickenmoon said:


> KEF M200 is quite hard to drive too.



I second this. M200 is a hungry.

If my memory serves me from when I did the M200 mmcx mod, the dynamic drivers are wired in series not in parallel.

The official impedance specs say 12ohm, but I think this is BS. If it is true, then they must have stupid low sensitivity which could also explain why they like power.


----------



## Nailzs

I was surprised how good the Mee Pinnacle P1 sounded hooked to an amp.


----------



## prionsarebad

mochill said:


> Final audio design stuff , byeqz spring 1 , etymotic...etc


I know LG V50 is a specialist music phone with a good amp....but it drives my spring 1 just fine. 66% volume loud enough for me.


----------



## yorosello

My Moondrop Blessing 2 review is up now, if anyone interested 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-blessing-2.24140/reviews#item-review-23511


----------



## zepmaj

Anybody heard Xiaofan iems? Didn't found about their iems. I'm interested in Xioafan WK02 for a budget alternative.


----------



## harry501501

Jenz said:


> Hello.
> do you know brands from the Far East that have these thin nozzles like westone, shure or etymotic?
> And install several BA drivers?



Brainwavz B100/150/200/400
Phoenak Audeo 012 (and I think their entire line from what I've read)


----------



## NeonHD

*I HAVE ASCENDED!*

This was back from AE's Anniversary sale, luckily I managed to get the LZ A6 from $303 all the way down to $253 ($50 discount!!). It was such a good deal so I bought it in a heartbeat. 

Initially I was planning on buying the TRI I3 during the anniversary sale, but after hearing BGGAR's opinion and some other reviews, it seemed more like a sidegrade to my Shuoer Tape. So after seeing the LZ A6 being heavily discounted, it ultimately struck me that the smarter option was to go for a direct upgrade (A6) and not a sidegrade (I3). And so far popular opinion seems to hold the A6 in very high regards, with most reviews acclaiming its "technological prowess". 

Don't get me wrong though, the I3 is also probably a very outstanding IEM, but I am honestly tired of always sidegrading. Money is a limited resource, so I want to spend it on something that isn't just 'a bit better', but substantially better than my current IEMs. I don't want to be constantly buying things I don't need, so hopefully the A6 can serve as an endgame to this ridiculously expensive chi-fi hobby. Well, maybe temporary endgame at least (for a couple of years). Besides, who knows if the A6 is still available an year from now. 

Will probably receive my A6 within the next few weeks or so, I'm honestly super excited. Can't wait for my ears to be blown away


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> *I HAVE ASCENDED!*
> 
> This was back from AE's Anniversary sale, luckily I managed to get the LZ A6 from $303 all the way down to $253 ($50 discount!!). It was such a good deal so I bought it in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...



Let us know how you like it. I have the LZ A4, and am very happy with it.


----------



## genck (Apr 9, 2020)

prionsarebad said:


> I know LG V50 is a specialist music phone with a good amp....but it drives my spring 1 just fine. 66% volume loud enough for me.


Volume doesn't mean it "drives" it well

edit: don't get me wrong, I have the LG V50 (see my sig), it is very good. It's just not comparable to 2-300 dollar desktop amp/dacs. As it shouldn't be, it's a phone...lol.


----------



## cyh03176

1clearhead said:


> So, a few days ago I was searching on taobao and looking forward to purchasing the BLON BL01, but stumbled upon one that eerily looks like the BLON BL03 on "steroids"! I did not even think twice and pulled the trigger on this one! It's like BL03-superman meets Ranvoo H21-bizarro superman! ...The interior is a crazy looking hyper-drive unit in a similar casing to the BL03, but incredibly incased in hardened China glass! Unfortunately, you can only find them on taobao by searching, "Ranvoo". ...Unless, someone finds them elsewhere!
> 
> I purchased it on sale for 148 Chinese Yuan, which is around $21 US dollars! And, though the cables are not detachable, I still think it's a steal and want to give them a try!
> 
> ...


hi, how is this pair performing? thinking of getting it too


----------



## davidcotton

harry501501 said:


> Brainwavz B100/150/200/400
> Phoenak Audeo 012 (and I think their entire line from what I've read)


Phoenak pretty much discontinued at this point so replaceable filters and such won't be easy to come by.


----------



## prionsarebad

genck said:


> Volume doesn't mean it "drives" it well
> 
> edit: don't get me wrong, I have the LG V50 (see my sig), it is very good. It's just not comparable to 2-300 dollar desktop amp/dacs. As it shouldn't be, it's a phone...lol.


By driving it well enough I mean I don't hear any difference if I route it via my Atom or Topping NX3S.


----------



## prionsarebad

prionsarebad said:


> By driving it well enough I mean I don't hear any difference if I route it via my Atom or Topping NX3S.


2Vrms output amplifier
http://www.esstech.com/index.php/en...new-v50-high-bandwidth-meets-high-resolution/


----------



## prionsarebad

prionsarebad said:


> By driving it well enough I mean I don't hear any difference if I route it via my Atom or Topping NX3S.


Actually, @genck , I am going to withdraw the above opinion with regard to the topping and say that it sounds better (better piezo sparkle and overall presence perhaps) when the phone is max volume feeding into the Topping.

I think the Topping also colours the sound slightly in a pleasing way, whereas LG V50 - atom - spring 1 sounds too clean.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I just added all my reviews to separate google.docs files and shared the link to my ranking spreadsheet, appreciate if you take a look and see if there is anything I need to change. Tried to make it so that it is not that bad to read on mobile.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YNuslYM4CrhMPrOLofzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Ynot1

Lg V50 transported to Hip Dac should reveal not all amps are the same even if the specs look similar.
There are things our hearing considers in terms of quality that numbers can not indicate.
Like how dynamic the amp drives the earphones. Hip Dac does dynamic amplification.


----------



## RikudouGoku

...wonder how an iem with a beryllium DD + Planar + electrostat would sound like lol.


----------



## 1clearhead

cyh03176 said:


> hi, how is this pair performing? thinking of getting it too


Amazing clarity coming from the BA armatures, but the DD overwhelms with too much mid-bass. If you do purchase them and manage to EQ and lower the mid-bass, maybe they might just work for you.


----------



## HappyMachine (Apr 13, 2020)

Do you guys know what IEMs (not earbuds) are called in Chinese? I want to buy some cheap IEMs and accessories (tips/cases) off Taobao.

Before I've always just looked up the IEMs I wanted to buy so I never learned the words for IEMs (if a word for it even exist)

EDIT: nevermind, I found it, looks like it's *入耳监听*


----------



## maeggor

Hi people!
I have red the last messages of this thread but I am confused, there are too much options.
Any recommendations of IEM quality earphones inear?
I will use them mostly with my iPhone XR, maybe in a future I would buy a portable DAC.
Between 50-100$ and from aliexpress could be fine.
Thanks!


----------



## RikudouGoku

maeggor said:


> Hi people!
> I have red the last messages of this thread but I am confused, there are too much options.
> Any recommendations of IEM quality earphones inear?
> I will use them mostly with my iPhone XR, maybe in a future I would buy a portable DAC.
> ...


We need more info to give you a better recommendation.

1. any prefered genres?

2. sound profile?

3. maybe if you like a particular driver type?


----------



## maeggor

RikudouGoku said:


> We need more info to give you a better recommendation.
> 
> 1. any prefered genres?
> 
> ...



1. Metal and rock and some electronic. Also watch movies, series and playing with Switch. But mostly music.
2. 3. And dont know the differences or what kind of types of sound profiles and drivers are or you mean? Cpuld you tell me?

Lot of Thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## jant71

maeggor said:


> 1. Metal and rock and some electronic. Also watch movies, series and playing with Switch. But mostly music.
> 2. 3. And dont know the differences or what kind of types of sound profiles and drivers are or you mean? Could you tell me?
> 
> Lot of Thanks for the quick answer!



You gotta do your research. There are HELP threads. That would make a hell of a post explain all the sound signatures and driver types etc. and no real quick answers cause those lead to more questions. Start here perhaps... https://www.head-fi.org/forums/introductions-help-and-recommendations.7840/
Google is your friend as well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

maeggor said:


> 1. Metal and rock and some electronic. Also watch movies, series and playing with Switch. But mostly music.
> 2. 3. And dont know the differences or what kind of types of sound profiles and drivers are or you mean? Cpuld you tell me?
> 
> Lot of Thanks for the quick answer!


I would suggest the LZ A6 mini then. But only if you do not mainly listen to music with male vocals, as they are very recessed on the mini.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@maeggor Also the mesh filter modded Blon Bl-03 is quite good, but you might have problems with fit and needs to change cables and tips.
LZ A6 mini also needs a new cable and tips, but not as picky as the 03.


----------



## RikudouGoku

What are the most common driver types in iems? Dd and ba are probably high up there.


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the most common driver types in iems? Dd and ba are probably high up there.


I would say dd actually i never saw a ba driver iem in any shop localy.


----------



## maeggor

Thanks!
I have seen this options:

** For 25*
Blon Bl-03 

** For 35€*
TRN BA5 5BA
BQEYZ KC2
KZ ZSX 5BA
**** XBA

** For 60€*
LZ A6 Mini

** For 80€*
Tin T4

The Tin T4 and LZ A6 Mini worth the difference of price?


----------



## RikudouGoku

maeggor said:


> Thanks!
> I have seen this options:
> 
> ** For 25*
> ...


Believe that the Moondrop Starfield is better than the T4. I would go for the A6 mini, if your music doesnt include only male vocals because those are recessed on it.


----------



## maeggor

RikudouGoku said:


> Believe that the Moondrop Starfield is better than the T4. I would go for the A6 mini, if your music doesnt include only male vocals because those are recessed on it.


Thanks!
Probably I will go for it (LZ A6 Mini). I listen both (50/50) female and male singers songs, but because I will use them for everything maybe its the best pick!!!
Finally I could get them for 55€ with a coupon


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Believe that the Moondrop Starfield is better than the T4. I would go for the A6 mini, if your music doesnt include only male vocals because those are recessed on it.


What about Dunu DM480?


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> What about Dunu DM480?


Not as versatile as the A6 mini and probably the Starfield. DM-480 is more suited for music with sub-bass focus, like EDM and stuff like that and also if you need good isolation.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Not as versatile as the A6 mini and probably the Starfield. DM-480 is more suited for music with sub-bass focus, like EDM and stuff like that and also if you need good isolation.


I must point out that some cable and tip rolling will leave you surprised.


----------



## Sampson1

Anyone heard the Dawn before? I found the graph of AudioSense T800 to be very similar to it, but cost alot less. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.

```

```


----------



## beanxinh

James Shoegazer said:


> Mine in all it’s glory, optimised with EA Eros II and QP1R. I realised using foam tips made the sound fuller, more defined and  even. With stocks tips it sounded too shallow and odd for me!


Did you listen to ST07/EJ07 ? They seem to have the same driver configuration so I'm interested in how they compare.
Thank.


----------



## CoiL (Apr 17, 2020)

Sampson1 said:


> Anyone heard the Dawn before? I found the graph of AudioSense T800 to be very similar to it, but cost alot less. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Based only on that FXCD graph, I will predict - this IEM will be very good! ;P

https://www.linsoul.com/products/fearless-audio-x-crinacle-dawn

But price is WAY over my budget... sad ;(


----------



## InnovatedMind

Anyone have experience pairing Fearless S8F with Topping NX4 DSD?

If so, how does it sound?


----------



## RikudouGoku (Oct 20, 2021)

I am never buying anything from linsoul/dd-audio store again. I ordered on the 3/3 and people that ordered days after me got it shipped out weeks ago, ****ing bs. They keep on lying to me and losing my trust in them.

I had have negative experience with all my orders from them even before I started reviewing and I can't believe this is how they treat me. They also know I am gonna review the urbanfun, so giving me this bad of a customer support is just plain stupidity.


----------



## blade74

RikudouGoku said:


> I am never buying anything from linsoul/dd-audio store again. I ordered on the 3-3 and people that ordered days after me got it shipped out weeks ago, ****ing bs. They keep on lying to me and losing ny trust in them.
> 
> I had have negative experience with all my orders from them even before I started reviewing and I can't believe this is how they treat me. They also know I am gonna review the urbanfun, so giving me this bad of a customer support is just plain stupidity.


I ordered mine on the 6th of March and same sort of deal. Messages coming through like they are shipped when they haven’t.
Seeing people on here who ordered after me getting them. It makes me not want to order anything else from them let alone expensive items.
I understand there’s lots of crazy stuff going on in the world but honesty is most important in customer service.


----------



## RikudouGoku

blade74 said:


> I ordered mine on the 6th of March and same sort of deal. Messages coming through like they are shipped when they haven’t.
> Seeing people on here who ordered after me getting them. It makes me not want to order anything else from them let alone expensive items.
> I understand there’s lots of crazy stuff going on in the world but honesty is most important in customer service.


Yeah I was about to open a dispute to cancel the order and get my money back. But since it hasnt been 10 days since they "shipped" it out I cant. Will they ship it on monday? I dont know, if they do then there is nothing I can do. But if I can dispute it before I will do it. They are an absolute piece of crap seller.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah I was about to open a dispute to cancel the order and get my money back. But since it hasnt been 10 days since they "shipped" it out I cant. Will they ship it on monday? I dont know, if they do then there is nothing I can do. But if I can dispute it before I will do it. They are an absolute piece of crap seller.



U can still file a dispute, just provide the screenshot messages as evidence to Aliexpress when they ask for it. I never had this issue with DD-Audio before but I was played out similarly by another Aliexpress store, they claim they sent the package 3 times, but the tracking numbers were fake. Filed dispute, showed messages and got the cash back. Good thing is Aliexpress holds the money in escrow until the buyer confirms they have received a satisfactory product, and their dispute arbitration is actually quite fair.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> U can still file a dispute, just provide the screenshot messages as evidence to Aliexpress when they ask for it. I never had this issue with DD-Audio before but I was played out similarly by another Aliexpress store, they claim they sent the package 3 times, but the tracking numbers were fake. Filed dispute, showed messages and got the cash back. Good thing is Aliexpress holds the money in escrow until the buyer confirms they have received a satisfactory product, and their dispute arbitration is actually quite fair.


Oh it worked now. Well sayonara linsoul.


----------



## audio123 (Apr 17, 2020)

Aroma Star Review. The entry level of Aroma's Musical Box Series. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!
Most importantly, take care during this global pandemic and stay safe!


----------



## duaned

So DD Audio & linsoul are the same seller?


----------



## RikudouGoku

duaned said:


> So DD Audio & linsoul are the same seller?


Yes


----------



## James Shoegazer (Apr 18, 2020)

beanxinh said:


> Did you listen to ST07/EJ07 ? They seem to have the same driver configuration so I'm interested in how they compare.
> Thank.



no I haven’t tried either. The EJ07 seems to have the same config as the second version of JQ which I don’t own. You could get an affordable price for a TOTL contender but sadly bad marketing allowed these gems, the JQ8+1, to be overlooked. Will be putting a full review of the older JQ 8+1 if I can since I love it to hell. Its 10mm DD is very comparable to EX1000’s and perhaps better - I need further testing. Truly a monumental product and irreplaceable in my collection. Makes me question the driver count in the overhyped T800s


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> Yes


This is good to know, I have had good experiences with DD but always bad with Linsoul.   I was going to order the legacy 3 from DD specifically to avoid Linsoul (I will only order Linsoul through Amazon if I absolutely must).

No more.   Linsoul lies constantly In my experience.  I don't know why they have such a hard time shipping things out, but every order I've ever had with them I've had to have them to hassle them to death before they actually ship it and they use every excuse they can think of.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> This is good to know, I have had good experiences with DD but always bad with Linsoul.   I was going to order the legacy 3 from DD specifically to avoid Linsoul (I will only order Linsoul through Amazon if I absolutely must).
> 
> No more.   Linsoul lies constantly In my experience.  I don't know why they have such a hard time shipping things out, but every order I've ever had with them I've had to have them to hassle them to death before they actually ship it and they use every excuse they can think of.


same here, never again from them. Probably only exception would be if one of the Thieaudio iems gets as hyped as the blon 03 did and DD/linsoul is the only seller, only then would I get it from them.


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> same here, never again from them. Probably only exception would be if one of the Thieaudio iems gets as hyped as the blon 03 did and DD/linsoul is the only seller, only then would I get it from them.


Yeah, I'm interested in the legacy 3 based on the hype from BGGAR/HBB but if Linsoul has it exclusively, i'll wait until it's in stock and fulfilled by Amazon prime.  Unfortunately, I don't think they're doing that much right now given COVID.  

But Linsoul sells both ways on Amazon, their normal way (which sucks), and they send things to Amazon for fulfillment, which is 100% the way to go.

For a company that sells flavor of the month products you would think they'd understand the need to ship things quickly and get their crap together rather than working on their excuses and lying....


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> Yeah, I'm interested in the legacy 3 based on the hype from BGGAR/HBB but if Linsoul has it exclusively, i'll wait until it's in stock and fulfilled by Amazon prime.  Unfortunately, I don't think they're doing that much right now given COVID.
> 
> But Linsoul sells both ways on Amazon, their normal way (which sucks), and they send things to Amazon for fulfillment, which is 100% the way to go.
> 
> For a company that sells flavor of the month products you would think they'd understand the need to ship things quickly and get their crap together rather than working on their excuses and lying....


I advise you to keep your interest for the L3 under control, cuz the V3 wasnt anything special to me.


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> This is good to know, I have had good experiences with DD but always bad with Linsoul.   I was going to order the legacy 3 from DD specifically to avoid Linsoul



I thought DD and Linsoul were one in the same?


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> I advise you to keep your interest for the L3 under control, cuz the V3 wasnt anything special to me.



Any experience with the ISN stuff?? Interesting, BGGAR, champions the Theaudio but rated H40 as not worth spending the money on. Dsnuts has not tried the Voyager stuff to compare to the ISN stuff. Know people have been asking for comparisons.  We need more than one comparison of these things.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Any experience with the ISN stuff?? Interesting, BGGAR, champions the Theaudio but rated H40 as not worth spending the money on. Dsnuts has not tried the Voyager stuff to compare to the ISN stuff. Know people have been asking for comparisons.  We need more than one comparison of these things.


Only tried the ISN D10, and it is more special than the V3 at least. It has a unique sub-woofer like bass that sounds pretty cool, but it muddies up the rest of the sound too much. V3 has those switches, thats the only special part about them otherwise I take the Audiosense DT200 over the V3 and the D10 too.


----------



## tgx78

Didn’t he rated ISN H40 ‘C’ or something? Can you smell Linsoul vs Penon here a bit?


----------



## Cevisi

tgx78 said:


> Didn’t he rated ISN H40 ‘C’ or something? Can you smell Linsoul vs Penon here a bit?


I can smell marketing and influencers everywhere on headfi


----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


> I can smell marketing and influencers everywhere on headfi



If you hang around long enough, you can figure out who the shills are and weed them out.


----------



## Cevisi

I saw people rating the tin t2 c+ the t800 c- 

Then i saw somone else ranking the bl3 S and the kxxs B

I have this iems i listend to them a good amount

Yea there are different tastest

In german words there are people that want to tell me that volkswagen polo better is then a mercedes s class

I was perplexed about such statements. I lend my iems to friends who have no clue about iems

And every one said

The t2 and bl 3 are **** compared to the other ones

For the kxxs and t800 they just said the kxxs has the best bass they ever heard and the t800 is very clear and 3d but they cant listen to them long 

I dont think most of the reviews are honest

.. but i enjoy reading and watching them


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> If you hang around long enough, you can figure out who the shills are and weed them out.


I am not sure if I am here "long enough", but so far I learned a hard way to only consider opinions of people who buys their own gear and are solely for the fun of the hobby.

As an old sayings goes: why would one want to distinguish all  different degrees of a bad smell...


----------



## trumpethead

RikudouGoku said:


> I am never buying anything from linsoul/dd-audio store again. I ordered on the 3-3 and people that ordered days after me got it shipped out weeks ago, ****ing bs. They keep on lying to me and losing ny trust in them.
> 
> I had have negative experience with all my orders from them even before I started reviewing and I can't believe this is how they treat me. They also know I am gonna review the urbanfun, so giving me this bad of a customer support is just plain stupidity.



I just opened a dispute for mine for the very same reason. Please can you tell me how to take the screen shots of the messages that DD sent me.. I'm a bit technologically disadvantaged.. Thanks


----------



## RikudouGoku

trumpethead said:


> I just opened a dispute for mine for the very same reason. Please can you tell me how to take the screen shots of the messages that DD sent me.. I'm a bit technologically disadvantaged.. Thanks


if you are on android just press the power button and volume down at the same time. 

if you are on Iphone then take a look here: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT200289


----------



## baskingshark

trumpethead said:


> I just opened a dispute for mine for the very same reason. Please can you tell me how to take the screen shots of the messages that DD sent me.. I'm a bit technologically disadvantaged.. Thanks



Yes @RikudouGoku 's advise as above is good for phones.

If u are on desktop, windows 10 has an inbuilt windows "snipping tool" program, so just use it to cut the relevant portions out and save the pics.


----------



## SciOC

Slater said:


> I thought DD and Linsoul were one in the same?


They are apparently, I was the one who wasn't aware of it....  Glad to know it now.



Slater said:


> If you hang around long enough, you can figure out who the shills are and weed them out.



The way I've come to see it is just that you have to assume everyone is biased in some manner, unfortunately some are biased in some corrupt manners.... They're usually easy to pick out, just like the loud mouths, braggarts and people who take themselves way to seriously.

This is one big reasons, headphone-wise, I will really miss @HungryPanda 

He was one of the most unbiased and also extremely well equipped enthusiasts on here.  Like me, he liked most of the gear he listened to.  I really, really don't understand people who collect this stuff and seem to hate most of it, or who truly take their opinions on it too seriously.  

When that guy said something was good, I knew he was being genuine and knew his stuff.  He was a true dedicated, passionate hobbyist.  We need more of him, and fewer shills and wannabe reviewers.

I'm much newer here than he was, but he's become my "role model" on here of what I want this hobby to be in my life and how I want to be on headfi.  I've taken one free review sample (which I still owe a review on) but I won't do it again.  

I like this stuff because I just do.  It's not my living, but it is becoming my passion.


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> They are apparently, I was the one who wasn't aware of it....  Glad to know it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said


----------



## npdpn

I have been using CCA C10 for some time it's been my daily driver I am very happy with it, I just want to know any new ones should I consider I want to upgrade & also I heard TRN V90 are similar to CCA C10


----------



## genck

npdpn said:


> I have been using CCA C10 for some time it's been my daily driver I am very happy with it, I just want to know any new ones should I consider I want to upgrade & also I heard TRN V90 are similar to CCA C10


I've heard the CCA C10 has a lot of detail all around, well... that's not what the TRN V90 has. I don't own the C10 but I do own the V90 and it is extremely V-shaped in signature, so much that I don't listen to it. The mids are extremely recessed, and i own over 20 headphones/iem's, it is the most recessed in terms of mids pair that I have. Hope that helps


----------



## Nimweth

SciOC said:


> They are apparently, I was the one who wasn't aware of it....  Glad to know it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what happened with Hungry Panda, this is the first I have heard of it. I enjoyed his posts.


----------



## Banbeucmas

Nimweth said:


> Can you tell me what happened with Hungry Panda, this is the first I have heard of it. I enjoyed his posts.


You can check the Discovery thread. He passed away due to the virus


----------



## trumpethead

RikudouGoku said:


> if you are on android just press the power button and volume down at the same time.
> 
> if you are on Iphone then take a look here: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT200289



Thanks! Worked perfectly on my Android!


----------



## darmanastartes

npdpn said:


> I have been using CCA C10 for some time it's been my daily driver I am very happy with it, I just want to know any new ones should I consider I want to upgrade & also I heard TRN V90 are similar to CCA C10


What's your budget? The V90 has a lot more sub-bass than the C10.


I have reviewed both.
TRN V90 Review
CCA-C10 Review


----------



## npdpn

darmanastartes said:


> What's your budget? The V90 has a lot more sub-bass than the C10.
> 
> I have reviewed both.
> TRN V90 Review
> CCA-C10 Review


 I've considered V90 but looking for different signature than C10, iam looking for something around 50$ I want more sub bass more energetic sounding than cca c10


----------



## PhonoPhi

npdpn said:


> I've considered V90 but looking for different signature than C10, iam looking for something around 50$ I want more sub bass more energetic sounding than cca c10


ZS10 pro and C12 (or ZSX) can work for different/complementary.
C10 are pleasing with a very polite treble and warmer bass, so ZS10 pro would be most complementary with a fun and energetic signature.

If you think of looking into all-BAs, and want to take a full advantage of $50, you may consider BA10, it used to cost closer to $100 (need to have large rugged ears to fit, the reason for the discount).


----------



## Nimweth

npdpn said:


> I've considered V90 but looking for different signature than C10, iam looking for something around 50$ I want more sub bass more energetic sounding than cca c10


You could try KZ ZS7 or ****/**** Pro. These are more exciting than C10 which has a "polite" tuning.


----------



## Slater (Apr 19, 2020)

I know the BGVP DMG isn’t the most popular earphone nowadays, but I got a free pair of mint condition DMG from a generous fellow HeadFier, who had accidentally broken off the center pin of the mmcx while inserting a cable.

After much thinking and planning, I finally got around to fixing it. I thought I would share the repair, in case any other DMG owners run into the same issue.

Usually, you can just replace the stock mmcx socket with one of the same type. Not so with the DMG.

I had to think outside of the box, because the stock mmcx socket is completely molded into a bed of red/blue plastic. If I removed the whole thing, plastic and all, the resulting hole in the shell was much too large for any normal mmcx socket. I had to somehow reuse the existing mmcx socket, to benefit from the molded plastic part.

What I came up with was drilling out the center of the stock mmcx socket, basically turning it into a ‘tube’. Then, I could insert a new mmcx socket into this ‘tube’, and the whole thing would go back together just like stock (hopefully).

Here’s the DMG with the back removed:


And the stock mmcx socket extracted from the plastic, desoldered, and drilled out:



Now it was time to tap the mmcx ‘tube’ and insert the new mmcx socket:



Next we solder it up, and mount everything back into the stock plastic molding:


Finally, add a small amount of epoxy for reinforcement, and put everything back together:


Just like new again!

Since I started out with a DMG for free, I went ahead and splurged on a full set of LZ A6 tuning nozzles (9 in total). Add to that the 3 stock tuning filters plus the $5 3rd party gold filter, and I have quite the complete package.



I honestly think the DMG gets a bad rap. They sound quite good to me, especially with the 3rd party gold filter. The fact they were free and I was able to bring them back from the scrap heap makes them sound even better


----------



## brianforever

Slater said:


> I know the DMG isn’t the most popular earphone nowadays, but I got a free pair of mint condition DMG from a fellow HeadFier, who had broken off the center pin of the mmcx while inserting a cable.
> 
> After much thinking and planning, I finally got around to fixing it. I thought I would share the repair, in case any other DMG owners run into the same issue.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I totally disagree with you @Slater 

💕 + Hard Work + Passion = PRICELESS


----------



## SiggyFraud (Apr 20, 2020)

So apparently there's a new Tin Hifi product - T2Plus. Anybody knows something more?
Kinda Blon-ish looking, no?





Edit: source


----------



## Banbeucmas

SiggyFraud said:


> So apparently there's a new Tin Hifi product - T2Plus. Anybody knows something more?
> Kinda Blon-ish looking, no?
> 
> 
> Edit: source


Tbf, It has been lurking on the net for a while... I am curious...


----------



## FastAndClean

Anyone have Dunu Titan 3 and 5? How is the sound


----------



## RikudouGoku

ehm.....   somehow I got the urbanfun right besides me now....even though I canceled and disputed the order.....What just happened. According to DHL it was never shipped. But it wasnt a misstake it said it is clearly for me.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Does anyone know where Linsoul/dd ships from?


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> ehm.....   somehow I got the urbanfun right besides me now....even though I canceled and disputed the order.....What just happened. According to DHL it was never shipped. But it wasnt a misstake it said it is clearly for me.



Haha the higher priority question is, how does it sound? Is the hype real?


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> ehm.....   somehow I got the urbanfun right besides me now....even though I canceled and disputed the order.....What just happened. According to DHL it was never shipped. But it wasnt a misstake it said it is clearly for me.



so DD/Linsoul said they havent send the item right? and DHL also? so who made the delivery in the end? lucky weird day for you


----------



## superuser1

FastAndClean said:


> Anyone have Dunu Titan 3 and 5? How is the sound


I had them a couple of year before and AFAIR it the lean sound signature wasn't to my liking. I apologise i cant get from out from my memory.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Apr 20, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Haha the higher priority question is, how does it sound? Is the hype real?


This is a blon 03 mesh filter mod on steroids. the hype is real.
this is very similar to the 03 with the mesh filter mod except it is warmer ( not as much quantity in the treble overall and more relaxing and will most likely be able to use it for longer sessions), vocals seems to be much more even between male/female but the best part of it is that the bass especially the sub-bass is so tight, fast AND its texture is insane.

@FastAndClean  review on it was 100% spot on, if you have the non-modded 03 then this will probably be a giant upgrade to it, but if you have the modded 03 then the difference isnt that huge (of course it depends on if you want a warmer iem while having a more textured bass if so then it is a big upgrade to it.)

Unfortunately I noticed that the mmcx connectors on mine didnt fit mmcx cables that had a shorter plug



A plug like this wont fit it at all.
I am using the ISN S4 cable on it and it doesnt feel like it is as connected as it is on other iems.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> so DD/Linsoul said they havent send the item right? and DHL also? so who made the delivery in the end? lucky weird day for you


It was a home delivery by a guy from DHL.
This is a screenshot of the tracking number, the package also said it was from shenzhen so it must be it....


----------



## RikudouGoku

Another thing that made this sudden delivery so strange is that I didnt recieve a single message, mail or physical notification about the delivery. Usually DHL sends out a message to the phone that tells me when the package is coming and where I want to recieve it be it picking it up myself or getting a home delivery.


----------



## FastAndClean

superuser1 said:


> I had them a couple of year before and AFAIR it the lean sound signature wasn't to my liking. I apologise i cant get from out from my memory.


Thank you for your reply, that's exactly what I want, fast and clean dynamic driver earphone without any bass boost, I saw the graphs , t 3 has absolutely the same bass quantity as the ER4S and with forward mids, I am getting that thing


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> Thank you for your reply, that's exactly what I want, fast and clean dynamic driver earphone without any bass boost, I saw the graphs , t 3 has absolutely the same bass quantity as the ER4S and with forward mids, I am getting that thing



Ety ER2SE (not liking it), HifiMan Re-600S (interesting and maybe a tad more bass than you'd like), Whizzer A15 Pro (a favorite of mine)


----------



## superuser1

FastAndClean said:


> Thank you for your reply, that's exactly what I want, fast and clean dynamic driver earphone without any bass boost, I saw the graphs , t 3 has absolutely the same bass quantity as the ER4S and with forward mids, I am getting that thing


I think @suman134 will be in a better position to compare..


----------



## RikudouGoku

@FastAndClean  How long did you burn in you urbanfun? Or maybe you didnt and just played it normally.


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> @FastAndClean  How long did you burn in you urbanfun? Or maybe you didnt and just played it normally.


I was just using them and when I was not in front of the PC was playing white and pink noise


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Ety ER2SE (not liking it), HifiMan Re-600S (interesting and maybe a tad more bass than you'd like), Whizzer A15 Pro (a favorite of mine)


why you dont like ER2SE?, Titan 3 is out, i just saw that the cable is not with standard mmcx


----------



## trumpethead

RikudouGoku said:


> ehm.....   somehow I got the urbanfun right besides me now....even though I canceled and disputed the order.....What just happened. According to DHL it was never shipped. But it wasnt a misstake it said it is clearly for me.


Miraculously mine was Actually shipped for real two days ago after I opened a dispute.. Did you request DHL shipping?


----------



## RikudouGoku

trumpethead said:


> Miraculously mine was Actually shipped for real two days ago after I opened a dispute.. Did you request DHL shipping?


I did  when I ordered on 3/3. Are they shipping it out even though people are canceling them??


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> I did  when I ordered on 3/3. Are they shipping it out even though people are canceling them??


is it a free pair ? cancelled but you have it now, did you get your money back after the cancellation?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> is it a free pair ? cancelled but you have it now, did you get your money back after the cancellation?


The dispute just finished today so I havent actually received my money back, but this will take a few days I think. I did message dd about it so will probably get an answer tomorrow.


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> why you dont like ER2SE?, Titan 3 is out, i just saw that the cable is not with standard mmcx



Not really sure why I don't like it, it just doesn't gel with me I guess, a bit surprising since I've got an ER4P which I don't dislike (aside from the usual ety ear rape fit).


----------



## crabdog

RikudouGoku said:


> ehm.....   somehow I got the urbanfun right besides me now....even though I canceled and disputed the order.....What just happened. According to DHL it was never shipped. But it wasnt a misstake it said it is clearly for me.


That's a bit awkward, considering you've been busy slandering the supplier. I wonder if it was another discounted item as well?


----------



## TheVortex

Bear in mind there seems to be a lot of issues with DHL at the moment. As in really slow dispatch, tracking slow to update and deliveries.

I am still waiting on a package that was dispatched nearly two months ago from China using DHL and my tracking has not updated at all.


----------



## RikudouGoku

crabdog said:


> That's a bit awkward, considering you've been busy slandering the supplier. I wonder if it was another discounted item as well?


yeah I did buy it with a discount for making a review on it. But they have been lying to me so I do believe my slandering is justified. We see how they respond to me tomorrow.


----------



## kmmbd (Apr 20, 2020)

FastAndClean said:


> Thank you for your reply, that's exactly what I want, fast and clean dynamic driver earphone without any bass boost, I saw the graphs , t 3 has absolutely the same bass quantity as the ER4S and with forward mids, I am getting that thing



IMO the Titan 1 is a better IEM than the Titan 3 if you want that kind of clinical presentation. Unless you need good isolation, Titan 1 has better technicalities than both Titan 3 and Titan 5, ironically. The staging and imaging esp is still unbeaten 5/6 years later under the $100 range.

Edit: completely forgot about the fixed cable on Titan 1. It can be a deal-breaker I assume.


----------



## trumpethead

RikudouGoku said:


> I did  when I ordered on 3/3. Are they shipping it out even though people are canceling them??



I opened a dispute to cancel on 4/19 and when they responded to the dispute they stated that the order had shipped on 4/18 with a new tracking number.. I checked and yes it had Finally shipped with correct tracking info so I canceled the dispute.... For now....


----------



## RikudouGoku

trumpethead said:


> I opened a dispute to cancel on 4/19 and when they responded to the dispute they stated that the order had shipped on 4/18 with a new tracking number.. I checked and yes it had Finally shipped with correct tracking info so I canceled the dispute.... For now....


They didnt answer me at all when I opened a disputed so...


----------



## realkepp

FastAndClean said:


> Anyone have Dunu Titan 3 and 5? How is the sound


My friend has Titan 5, I used it for a day. He's a basshead and those have really lots of lows. Although I liked it, but they are not that natural at all and have a bit peaky treble so I don't think it's what you are looking for. 
I've heard that Titan 3 have more natural tuning


----------



## blade74

Rikudou, mine says Shenzhen.
Apparently mine are on their way all of a sudden too.
I opted for cheap delivery because i figured in current times it would take long no matter what I chose and figured I wouldnt spend the money on DHL.


----------



## RikudouGoku

blade74 said:


> Rikudou, mine says Shenzhen.
> Apparently mine are on their way all of a sudden too.
> I opted for cheap delivery because i figured in current times it would take long no matter what I chose and figured I wouldnt spend the money on DHL.


Did you also canceled the order?


----------



## blade74

RikudouGoku said:


> Did you also canceled the order?


No i didn’t


----------



## blade74

I was going to order some L3’s but after this order I’m questioning if I would buy stuff from them or not.


----------



## jibberish

FWIW, today Linsoul posted on their web site acknowledging that a lot of people have been frustrated with shipping/tracking/communication, and they're making changes to their web site to improve visibility on order statuses.


----------



## SoundChoice

npdpn said:


> I have been using CCA C10 for some time it's been my daily driver I am very happy with it, I just want to know any new ones should I consider I want to upgrade & also I heard TRN V90 are similar to CCA C10



To my ears, the C10 are rather neutral flat  balanced   and the V90s are more of fun v-shape. If you're happy with the C10, maybe there's no need to spend any more money?

..

..

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

just kidding, there's always a reason to spend more money in this hobby addiction

 if you're looking for a somewhat similar signature from a different family, maybe consider the TRN BA5


----------



## suman134

FastAndClean said:


> Thank you for your reply, that's exactly what I want, fast and clean dynamic driver earphone without any bass boost, I saw the graphs , t 3 has absolutely the same bass quantity as the ER4S and with forward mids, I am getting that thing


You can definitely get that but it doesnt have the flat bass of the ER-4, ER is just flat, T3 is more voluminous. its hard to find a dynamic driver IEM with BA type bass in this price range, but you are close with the T3.


----------



## jlcsoft

In the vivir digital youtube review of the Audioglamour T100, he says those iems are the ones with the most extended soundstage he has ever tried. Can anyone confirm this?
I would like to try some iem under 100$ with bigger soundstage than my fiio FH1s and my Blon BL03


----------



## npdpn (Apr 21, 2020)

SoundChoice said:


> To my ears, the C10 are rather neutral flat  balanced   and the V90s are more of fun v-shape. If you're happy with the C10, maybe there's no need to spend any more money?
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions I did some research now I want to settle on one that will last for some time, increased by budget to 100$ I found few interesting ones like SHUOER TAPE, LZ A6 Mini,  BQEYZ Spring 1 any suggestions


----------



## yorosello (Apr 21, 2020)

jlcsoft said:


> In the vivir digital youtube review of the Audioglamour T100, he says those iems are the ones with the most extended soundstage he has ever tried. Can anyone confirm this?
> I would like to try some iem under 100$ with bigger soundstage than my fiio FH1s and my Blon BL03


Tbh, if you can stretch your budget a little bit, maybe you can try the ikko oh1 if you want bigger soundstage. In case of Audioglamour, I can't confirm about it since I never heard it. But according to rumours here that Audioglamour iems doesn't do really well, so maybe take other brand if possible.


----------



## baskingshark

jlcsoft said:


> In the vivir digital youtube review of the Audioglamour T100, he says those iems are the ones with the most extended soundstage he has ever tried. Can anyone confirm this?
> I would like to try some iem under 100$ with bigger soundstage than my fiio FH1s and my Blon BL03



Haven't heard the Auglamour T100. Also don't have the Fiio FH1S, but the Jade Audio EA3 is a variant of the FH1S, and yeah the soundstage of the EA3 is very wide for the price. BLON BL-03's soundstage is above average but not as wide as the EA3.

At the sub $100 budget, maybe other sets that I have used that have wide soundstage like the EA3 would be ****, Toneking Ninetails, DUNU DM-480. The first two are open backed to give this soundstage, so there are gonna be penalties in isolation.

A cheaper option to get wide soundstage would be to explore earbuds, most of em are generally cheaper and have better soundstage than IEMs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I dont know what to say about dd anymore...trying to buy me off there....


----------



## blade74

Let’s hope they sound good!


----------



## kmmbd

jlcsoft said:


> In the vivir digital youtube review of the Audioglamour T100, he says those iems are the ones with the most extended soundstage he has ever tried. Can anyone confirm this?
> I would like to try some iem under 100$ with bigger soundstage than my fiio FH1s and my Blon BL03


I have the Auglamour T100. It's... Terrible. Muddy overly bassy IEM with scooped mids and barely heard treble. Please get something else. Lots of better stuff out there. If you really need soundstage, check Dunu Titan 1. Will handily beat even some full size cans.


----------



## cpc93

kmmbd said:


> I have the Auglamour T100. It's... Terrible. Muddy overly bassy IEM with scooped mids and barely heard treble. Please get something else. Lots of better stuff out there. If you really need soundstage, check Dunu Titan 1. Will handily beat even some full size cans.



A lot of the cheap iems are like tht but they are still good for the price. I think rock zircons were the biggest offender


----------



## prionsarebad

Lz A6 mini is very wide, with excellent imaging across that width.


----------



## yorosello

Actually, i just tried Moondrop Aria. They are pretty good for their price ($80) but sadly, they have been retired by Moondrop.


----------



## kmmbd

yorosello said:


> Actually, i just tried Moondrop Aria. They are pretty good for their price ($80) but sadly, they have been retired by Moondrop.



Both Moondrop Crescent and Aria were fantastic IEMs esp the Crescent which I find just as good as BLON overall without the fitting issues. I don't know why Moondrop retired them since they now don't have anything in the $25-$80 range (until the Super Spaceship is released).


----------



## yorosello

kmmbd said:


> Both Moondrop Crescent and Aria were fantastic IEMs esp the Crescent which I find just as good as BLON overall without the fitting issues. I don't know why Moondrop retired them since they now don't have anything in the $25-$80 range (until the Super Spaceship is released).


From my impression on Aria, they might sound similar to their big brother kxxs/starfield but just less bass. So maybe that's why they retired them


----------



## RikudouGoku

What are the top 3 iems in terms of looks for you guys?

Here is mine:




PeacockAudio P1(left), Moondrop Blessing 2 (middle) and Moondrop KXXS (right)


----------



## IEManiac

jlcsoft said:


> In the vivir digital youtube review of the Audioglamour T100, he says those iems are the ones with the most extended soundstage he has ever tried. Can anyone confirm this?
> I would like to try some iem under 100$ with bigger soundstage than my fiio FH1s and my Blon BL03


You have to take that Roys dude with a sack of salt, if you know what I mean...


----------



## spr33

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont know what to say about dd anymore...trying to buy me off there....


Which urbanfun are they?


----------



## RikudouGoku

spr33 said:


> Which urbanfun are they?


They told me it's beryllium, and the bass does sound similar to my shozy form 1.1 that also has a beryllium dd.


----------



## kmmbd

Speaking of top 3 most beautiful IEMs, here are mine:

*JVC FX700: *The Wood housing and metal rings/grilles are not only premium, but also a rather pretty sight. They look classy, and even now sound really good.
*Final E5000: *Minimalist design taken to new levels. Clean lines with rounded edges, minimalist branding, subtle design cues. Function over form and yet they have this intrinsic appeal.
*Meze Rai Penta: *These IEMs might be contentious when it comes to "how good they sound", but it's pretty much unanimous that they have a stunning design. The navy blue paintjob along with smooth curves make it quite a piece of art that also happens to be one of the most ergonomic IEMs around.


----------



## kmmbd

Some honorary mentions as well in terms of beautifully designed budget IEMs:

*Moondrop Crescent: *Some say they took a leaf out of Final's FI-BA-SS while designing this one, but I disagree. These have some of Moondrop's own touches. 
*JadeAudio EA3: *The external faceplate of the EA3 is gorgeous, no doubts about it. I do have my reservations about the internal exposed DD as it looks quite rough.
*Dunu Titan 1: *For some reason I'm a sucker for the Titan 1's half-in-ear design. They just look rather unique compared to the rest of the stuff and has their own... charm, I guess?


----------



## chickenmoon

The 3 favorite IEMs for looks that I own are: Simgot EN700 Pro, Acoustune HS 1551 CU and Audio Technica ATH-CKR100. 

Special mention for Sennheiser IE800, TFZ No3 Ti, Flare Pro 2 HD and Phillips Fidelio S2.

Sorry no pics.


----------



## zepmaj

I love to see engineering and design, so i always prefer transparent iems if possible.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Speaking of transparent IEMs, I've ordered U4 HiSenior.

I started with the A6 order, Gareth (who is absolutely amazing) talked me into U series.

It will be very interesting to see how three "famous Knowles" will fare against Bellsings in AS16, AS12 and ZSX


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> Speaking of transparent IEMs, I've ordered U4 HiSenior.
> 
> I started with the A6 order, Gareth (who is absolutely amazing) talked me into U series.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see how three "famous Knowles" will fare against Bellsings in AS16, AS12 and ZSX


At that price I would go for Tansio Mirai tsmr-3 pro or Audiosense DT200.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> At that price I would go for Tansio Mirai tsmr-3 pro or Audiosense DT200.


I am not running marketing promotions here, just sharing my limited personal experience.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> I am not running marketing promotions here, just sharing my limited personal experience.


Their customer service is great though.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Their customer service is great though.


And I am yet to experience the sound, hopefully in a couple of weeks. 

To be seen how U4 will fare against AS16, AS12, BA10, C16, C12, ZSX, NX7 pro in my limited IEM universe.

We do actually have quite different treble taste based on your Crin-like reaction to a Tripowin clone of A10


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Their customer service is great though.


whose customer service?


----------



## Slater

superuser1 said:


> whose customer service?



Audiosense


----------



## baskingshark

PhonoPhi said:


> Speaking of transparent IEMs, I've ordered U4 HiSenior.
> 
> I started with the A6 order, Gareth (who is absolutely amazing) talked me into U series.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see how three "famous Knowles" will fare against Bellsings in AS16, AS12 and ZSX



Doing an A/B with all BA sets using Knowles versus Bellsings, what immediately strikes me is that the Knowles signature sound is somewhat smoother and cleaner. More rounded and less harsh than Bellsings. In general, timbre for acoustic instruments is slightly better on Knowles, but won't be as legit as pure DD setups.

Well this is just subjective, as the above areas can't be measured, and I've audiophile friends who like Bellsings more than Knowles. In fact in terms of technicalities, sometimes I find Bellsings are clearer in details than Knowles, so maybe it is not the driver brand but the implementation and tuning that is of more importance.

Whatever the case, Knowles is in the midst of a lawsuit against Bellsing for alleged copying: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/

Probably the coronavirus is delaying the lawsuit proceedings, but it seems a few TOTL companies even use Bellsings in their gear according to this lawsuit, so their audio engineers must recognize that Bellsings ain't too shabby (though saving costs by using Bellsings is probably another factor).
Morals aside, Bellsing is one of the reasons why we can get such affordable multi driver BA/hybrids the past few years in CHIFI. Previously a multi BA Westone would be costing upwards of $250, a single BA Westone would be $100 at least.


----------



## IEManiac

What are your three must-own Chi-Fi IEMs under $60?

Mine are:

Tin T3
BQEYZ KC2
TRN BA5


----------



## requal

For me: 
1. LZ A6 mini (if still promoted)
2. Blon BL03
3. GuideRay Gr-i
4. Trn V90/BA5 (or skip)


----------



## yorosello

My top 3 IEMs in terms of looks going to be:
1. Moondrop Starfield
2. Moondrop Blessing 2
3. TFZ no. 3

Kuddos to Moondrop for making beautiful looking IEMs


----------



## IEManiac

KINERA Idun's

 gotta be up there...


----------



## jlcsoft

Good morning friends,

considering that I bought my QKZ VK4 for 8,89€ (where 2 euros are the shippng costs) , I think  this is the number one iem in the difference between the price and the quality of sound.
What´s the iem for you with the biggest difference between cheapest price and highest quality of sound?


----------



## IEManiac

jlcsoft said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> considering that I bought my QKZ VK4 for 8,89€ (where 2 euros are the shippng costs) , I think  this is the number one iem in the difference between the price and the quality of sound.
> What´s the iem for you with the biggest difference between cheapest price and highest quality of sound?


KZ ZS10 Pro at $28.


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 23, 2020)

jlcsoft said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> considering that I bought my QKZ VK4 for 8,89€ (where 2 euros are the shippng costs) , I think  this is the number one iem in the difference between the price and the quality of sound.
> What´s the iem for you with the biggest difference between cheapest price and highest quality of sound?



Haven't tried the QKZ VK4, but for superb price to performance ratio at sub $20, I can think of a few sets:

1) ***** *- around $16 - 17 USD. Triple driver hybrid. Poor isolation but good soundstage. Rather balanced in tuning, good instrument separation, clarity, details. Timbre a bit artificial but it is only apparent for genres that use acoustic instruments. If it's mostly EDM, rock, pop genres, it is a very cheap and good set. It can be driven from a smartphone based on specs, but does better with amping, with the treble being brighter and more detailed/dynamic with amping (the piezo drivers used for the treble frequency do appreciate more juice).

2) *TRN IM2* - around $15 - 20 USD. Built like a tank (nice resin shell), great isolation and comfort. V shaped, good details and clarity and instrument separation. My only complaints are it is too V shaped, so mids are a bit sucked out and the timbre is artificial like the above ****.

3) *Sony MH755* - great sound and timbre, harmanish tuned. Non detachable cables, short and microphonic, so might need an extension cable or recabling/MMCX mods. Otherwise around $5 USD. Super bang for buck. A lot of fakes (especially black coloured ones), so check with the rest/reviews on legit sellers.

4) Slightly beyond the $20 price range, I would also consider the *BLON BL-03* - around $25 USD. Great timbre/tonality, good for acoustic instrument predominant genres. Also a big hypetrain from 2019 up till now. It isn't that good in technicals, so not the best for complex instrumentation/multiple competing instruments or those wanting a more analytical sound. But the tuning is excellent, harmanish with midbass boost. Isolation lacking and it has poor stock tips +/- cables, so will need some aftermarket tips for most westerners due to the too short nozzle. As such, it may not be the best recommendation for new IEM users who don't know how to tiproll. But if u can switch tips/cables, the sound can compete with some $100 USD IEMs IMHO.


----------



## CoiL

jlcsoft said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> considering that I bought my QKZ VK4 for 8,89€ (where 2 euros are the shippng costs) , I think  this is the number one iem in the difference between the price and the quality of sound.
> What´s the iem for you with the biggest difference between cheapest price and highest quality of sound?


KZ ATE (5th gen) / ATR @ 4$


----------



## Nimweth

My top three Chi Fi under $60:
1. KZ BA10
2. Tin T3
3. TRN BA5


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> whose customer service?





Slater said:


> Audiosense


Ehm I actually meant Hisenior but Audiosense also has a great customer service


----------



## yorosello

jlcsoft said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> considering that I bought my QKZ VK4 for 8,89€ (where 2 euros are the shippng costs) , I think  this is the number one iem in the difference between the price and the quality of sound.
> What´s the iem for you with the biggest difference between cheapest price and highest quality of sound?


Yea, i agree with @baskingshark on mh755. They are really good for their price. Even better than their more expensive brother like the ex155ap series that i have. Pretty surprised when I A/B ing them


----------



## jlcsoft

yorosello said:


> Yea, i agree with @baskingshark on mh755. They are really good for their price. Even better than their more expensive brother like the ex155ap series that i have. Pretty surprised when I A/B ing them


I also have the mh755, but it didn´t impress me , so I think I got a fake one, a pity.


----------



## yorosello

jlcsoft said:


> I also have the mh755, but it didn´t impress me , so I think I got a fake one, a pity.


Hmm, probably. They are either fakes or unit variance


----------



## gotosleep

jlcsoft said:


> I also have the mh755, but it didn´t impress me , so I think I got a fake one, a pity.



Where did you buy it from friend?

There is a seller on ebay who sells the original mh755,l lot of people (on reddit) bought theirs from him.
Sorry can't remember his name.


----------



## jlcsoft

gotosleep said:


> Where did you buy it from friend?
> 
> There is a seller on ebay who sells the original mh755,l lot of people (on reddit) bought theirs from him.
> Sorry can't remember his name.


I bought it in alixpress, the shop name is fashiiong for you. The name doesn´t sound too audiophile,


----------



## FastAndClean

jlcsoft said:


> the shop name is fashiiong


sound Italian


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

jlcsoft said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> considering that I bought my QKZ VK4 for 8,89€ (where 2 euros are the shippng costs) , I think  this is the number one iem in the difference between the price and the quality of sound.
> What´s the iem for you with the biggest difference between cheapest price and highest quality of sound?



KZ ED9 at $7-8 and EDR1 at $3 two of the most bang for buck iems I have had. Sadly lost both of them on my travels but both punch way above their weight for what you pay.


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> KZ ED9 at $7-8 and EDR1 at $3 two of the most bang for buck iems I have had. Sadly lost both of them on my travels but both punch way above their weight for what you pay.



Fonge T01 is also good for the extreme budget price range ($2ish range).


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> Doing an A/B with all BA sets using Knowles versus Bellsings, what immediately strikes me is that the Knowles signature sound is somewhat smoother and cleaner. More rounded and less harsh than Bellsings. In general, timbre for acoustic instruments is slightly better on Knowles, but won't be as legit as pure DD setups.
> 
> Well this is just subjective, as the above areas can't be measured, and I've audiophile friends who like Bellsings more than Knowles. In fact in terms of technicalities, sometimes I find Bellsings are clearer in details than Knowles, so maybe it is not the driver brand but the implementation and tuning that is of more importance.
> 
> ...


Very good points!
(and too much to respond)

First, I do want to thank you for introducing me to Hisenior. The ordering was definitely an instructive experience, hopefully the result will be as well - my request was to create least dampened, most treble rich IEM (on top of an understandably midcentric designs) , similar to AS16 

Very briefly for other points:

- I remember Bellsing/Knowles story was discussed here and read more;

- I believe that the rise/decay times to evaluate transuders' response can be perfectly measured; definitely Knowles are more dampened to mitigate unwanted resonances;

- In my limited experience, undampened BAs are the closest to reproduce strings; DDs are naturally the best for drums.


----------



## James Shoegazer (Apr 23, 2020)

Wonder if the NiceHCK HKX is the successor to the HK6/HK8...any ideas?


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Hope everyone's safe and doing well. Here is my review of the *new and updated BGVP VG4*. I had a small role to play in BGVP updating the tuning. It's all there in the Preamble. Happy reading and let me know if you have any questions for me! Cheers! 

BGVP VG4​


----------



## HerrXRDS

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the top 3 iems in terms of looks for you guys?




1. FH5
2. FH5
3. FH5

Honorable mention FH5 

The E5000 and Andromeda are OK. Maybe that old Ostry KC06A is worth a mentioning.


----------



## Makahl (Apr 23, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> What are the top 3 iems in terms of looks for you guys?



I'm a low profile guy, so I really like less information as possible:

1. ZS3 with the tacky L/R tags sanded down + a black cable (old pic, using the new trn cable, which is wayyy softer compared to this one). It looks like a budget InEar PP8.
2. JVC FDX1 - I love its industrial design and functionality.
3. Blon BL-03 w/ a YY cable w/ a new Neutrik plug - I love Neutrik connectors, I use them for my electric guitar so the blon looks more "pro".


----------



## harry501501

davidcotton said:


> Phoenak pretty much discontinued at this point so replaceable filters and such won't be easy to come by.



Funny you saying that. I threw my PA 012 on the side table at my bed and one of the housing landed in an unfinished coffee cup lol. The green filter was a write-off... which meant the earphones are too. I'm not too fussed as I bought them for £4.99 lol (couldn't pass up on that, even if they were used) and already have another pair which I bought for £13 also USED. They still work as I've tried them without filters either side, but without any filters they are SUPER BRIGHT and lose that huge, smooth, detailed sound which I LOVE.

On eBay you can buy each model (used) from a seller who is selling 'as is' without packaging. I was so tempted to buy their flagship 232 from him... but it doesn't come with its official custom cable and not worth paying £250. I've looked into using other cables but they won't fit from what I've read. Only thing I will say, is I've heard that the 012 does a lot of what their flagship does. Whether that's true or not i don't know.


----------



## IEManiac

Slater said:


> Fonge T01 is also good for the extreme budget price range ($2ish range).


Hmmm... I've been wondering about those Fonge jobs. Which one is the pick of the lot regardless of price?


----------



## Slater

IEManiac said:


> Which one is the pick of the lot regardless of price?



Can you please explain the question a little more? I don’t really follow.

Do you mean pick of the lot amongst every Fonge model? Or do you mean something else?


----------



## Slater

Makahl said:


> I'm a low profile guy, so I really like less information possible:
> 
> 1. ZS3 with the tacky L/R tags sanded down + a black cable (old pic, using the new trn, which is wayyy softer compared to this one). It looks like a budget InEar PP8.
> 2. JVC FDX1 - I love its industrial design and functionality.
> 3. Blon BL-03 w/ a YY cable w/ a new Neutrik plug - I love Neutrik connectors, I use them for my electric guitar so the blon looks more "pro".



Some nice looking (and sounding) gear you have sir.

You can easily polish those ZS3 if you wish:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1062#post-14296410

Or you can keep them with the sanded look. Either way looks cool, and I agree that the writing is tacky. I removed it on one of my ZS3:


----------



## IEManiac

Slater said:


> Can you please explain the question a little more? I don’t really follow.
> 
> Do you mean pick of the lot amongst every Fonge model? Or do you mean something else?


Yes, I've seen Fonge IEMs and earphones bring sold for low prices. Which one is worth picking up?


----------



## Slater

IEManiac said:


> Yes, I've seen Fonge IEMs and earphones bring sold for low prices. Which one is worth picking up?



Ah, gotcha.

Well, I only have 1 Fonge, the T01. In addition, I've only ever seen 1 Fonge model recommended in the ultra budget segment; yup, you guessed it the T01.

With that said, don't get me wrong it's not some kind of showstopper giant killer (far from it). But it's probably tied with the KZ EDR1 as the best earphone you're gonna be able to find for under $3.

But if you can step up to $5, the Sony MH755 or MH750 is a better choice IMO (assuming you can get a genuine one, and don't mind the short cable on the MH755).

Likewise, if you can step up a few dollars more to the $7-$11 range, the KZ ZS3E, ZS4, ED9, ATE, ATR, and QKZ VK1 are all good choices.


----------



## IEManiac

Slater said:


> Ah, gotcha.
> 
> Well, I only have 1 Fonge, the T01. In addition, I've only ever seen 1 Fonge model recommended in the ultra budget segment; yup, you guessed it the T01.
> 
> ...


Have you heard the TRN IM2?


----------



## Slater

IEManiac said:


> Have you heard the TRN IM2?



Unfortunately I’ve never heard it. But I have considered picking up a pair every time sales roll around.

In general though, I tend to stay away from TRN earphones.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Here is my Urbanfun ISS014 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/urbanfun-ybf-iss014.24066/reviews#item-review-23590

Personal Rank A+


----------



## ThickT

Just wanted to share some photos of my new peacock P1. There is hardly any photos on the web besides the rainbow color, so hopefully this will help show how beautifully done The other color options are.

These sounds great as well. The bass is full but tight, the mids are tastefully pulled back just a bit and the treble sounds open and clean with good detail.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Does anyone have the Sony XBA-N3AP? Any comments on how it stacks up against the latest chi-fi?


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> Does anyone have the Sony XBA-N3AP? Any comments on how it stacks up against the latest chi-fi?


sell everything but the best earphone you got, you will feel better


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> sell everything but the best earphone you got, you will feel better



What if you enjoy them all?


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> What if you enjoy them all?


if you still searching probably not the case


----------



## genck

FastAndClean said:


> sell everything but the best earphone you got, you will feel better


This alleged logic isn't clicking.


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> if you still searching probably not the case



Depends if you search for THE best or simply for other good ones I guess.


----------



## DBaldock9

FastAndClean said:


> sell everything but the best earphone you got, you will feel better



Different earphones are better at different things.
In my collection - some are better at big Sound Stage, some are better at big Bass, and some are thin and better for Sleeping.


----------



## FastAndClean

too much stuff and getting more, always searching, it will get you to nowhere, come to the dark side - minimalism
less is more, it is just a advice, i was like him before


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> too much stuff and getting more, always searching, it will get you to nowhere, come to the dark side - minimalism
> less is more, it is just a advice, i was like him before



Eating the same food everyday or reading the same book over and over isn't everyone's thing.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> too much stuff and getting more, always searching, it will get you to nowhere, come to the dark side - minimalism
> less is more, it is just a advice, i was like him before



Technically you don't don't even need any audio gear - no DAP, headphones, nothing. Just hum your favorite music, and you're all set!


----------



## genck

Slater said:


> Technically you don't don't even need any audio gear - no DAP, headphones, nothing. Just hum your favorite music, and you're all set!


*Andy*: I had Mr. Mozart to keep me company..._[He points and taps his head]_ It was in here. _[And he gestures over his heart]_ And in here. That's the beauty of music. They can't get that from you. Haven't you ever felt that way about music?...Here's where it makes the most sense. You need it so we don't forget...that there are places in the world that aren't made out of stone, that there's, there's somethin' inside that they can't get to, that they can't touch. It's yours.


----------



## soundstige

FastAndClean said:


> too much stuff and getting more, always searching, it will get you to nowhere, come to the dark side - minimalism
> less is more, it is just a advice, i was like him before


I agree a little bit, that collecting and hoarding is more of a burden than it's worth, for example having more than 10 expensive ($200+) earphones at any given time is more of a burden on almost anyone than the joy of alternating them. Clutter is very damaging on the mind and sometimes hard to notice.

However, I think that frequently buying new IEMs/headphones that intrigue you with new technology, and selling older ones that did not make it into your personal top 5/top 10, is the key to having fun and enjoying this hobby.


----------



## chickenmoon

soundstige said:


> I agree a little bit, that collecting and hoarding is more of a burden than it's worth, for example having more than 10 expensive ($200+) earphones at any given time is more of a burden on almost anyone than the joy of alternating them. Clutter is very damaging on the mind and sometimes hard to notice.
> 
> However, I think that frequently buying new IEMs/headphones that intrigue you with new technology, and selling older ones that did not make it into your personal top 5/top 10, is the key to having fun and enjoying this hobby.



To each his own really, I'm not like that but I'm glad others are as it makes it possible for me by buying 2nd hand to have a bigger collection than my budget would otherwise allow.


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 25, 2020)

chickenmoon said:


> Eating the same food everyday or reading the same book over and over isn't everyone's thing.


The proper analogy is eating different foods with the same utensils. Reading different books with the same eyes. The IEM is not the content; music is.


----------



## kmmbd

IEManiac said:


> The proper analogy is eating different foods with the same utensils. Reading different books with the same eyes. The IEM is not the content; music is.



Quite interesting analogy and discussion in general. I'd however not compare it with _utensils _per se, as utensils don't alter the taste of the food itself while IEMs can alter how a song should sound. Thus, I'd compare them with spices in the food. Depending on how much spice you add or subtract, you get a different taste altogether, and sometimes certain aspects come forth while others take a back seat. Just like some IEMs make your tracks bassy, while some suppress the mids somewhat. 

Or maybe we are all just trying to explain our addictions haha


----------



## Slater

I’d say that minimalism is just as valid as materialism, collecting, hoarding, and everything in between.

Just like religions of the world, who’s to say that their way is right and everyone else’s way is wrong?

Maybe I have a massive collection of rare coins or artwork, because I’m using it as an investment asset?

Or maybe I don’t want to collect anything and live a minimalist lifestyle because I live in a micro home or camper or have anxiety/closterphobia issues about clutter?

No one can say one is right or one is wrong. We all have free will to do what makes us happy in our short time on this earth.

No matter what our personal philosophy is on the subject however, one thing is absolutely certain - you can’t take it with you when you leave this life.


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 25, 2020)

Slater said:


> I’d say that minimalism is just as valid as materialism, collecting, hoarding, and everything in between.
> 
> Just like religions of the world, who’s to say that their way is right and everyone else’s way is wrong?
> 
> ...


I don't think it's as relative as that. Materialism and consumerism has tangible and direct impact on the environment and the amount of finite resources extracted from the planet. Per capita resource extraction and energy extraction in the West is not currently sustainable if extended to the entire world population. Our individual choices have collective repercussions and all choices are not uniformly equal.


----------



## superuser1

_*Kodawari!!*_


----------



## Slater (Apr 26, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> I don't think it's as relative as that. Materialism and consumerism has tangible and direct impact on the environment and the amount of finite resources extracted from the planet. Per capita resource extraction and energy extraction in the West is not currently sustainable if extended to the entire world population. Our individual choices have collective repercussions and all choices are not uniformly equal.



I collect and study meteorites as a hobby, which are not originally of this world.

Therefore, they have no impact on the Earth’s finite natural resources. My whole collection also takes up less room than a shoebox, so no problem there.

And it gives me great personal enjoyment, expands and enriches my knowledge of the subject, and allows an appreciation for my place in this vast universe. It is also relaxing and mentally stimulating, which has a positive impact on my mental health and overall well-being.

So how is that wrong again?


----------



## requal

Sun loses its energy, multiple types of flowers on meadow too. World is wealh. You need only to be honest.


----------



## IEManiac

Slater said:


> I collect and study meteorites as a hobby, which are not originally of this world.
> 
> Therefore, they have no impact on the Earth’s finite natural resources. My whole collection also takes up less room than a shoebox, so no problem there.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong, but not quite relevant either. My response was to your assertion that consumerism, hoarding is no better or worse than minimalism and making do with less. All choices carry costs and opportunity costs.


----------



## MrDelicious

Looks like there's yet another AE sale starting tomorrow. Prices looks similar to previous two sales on a quick glance.


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Eating the same food everyday or reading the same book over and over isn't everyone's thing.


music is the food, not the earphones, earphones serve the music


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> music is the food, not the earphones, earphones serve the music



I get your point but it's flawed.


----------



## SoundChoice

The thing that helps me forget about the clutter of the IEMs I've acquired is to purchase a new one.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Fonge T01 is also good for the extreme budget price range ($2ish range).


But fit is realllly bad for me... IKKO OH1 would be same. IEMs with such design is no-go for me.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> But fit is realllly bad for me... IKKO OH1 would be same. IEMs with such design is no-go for me.



Very true; without a proper fit, NO earphone will sound good!


----------



## peskypesky

Just ordered the Blon BL03 from AliExpress and am looking forward to hearing them.

Currently using KZ ED9, Yinjw P8, Rock Zircon and KS ZS5.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

RikudouGoku said:


> Does anyone have the Sony XBA-N3AP? Any comments on how it stacks up against the latest chi-fi?



triend the n3 at the store way back. compared it to tfz king pro, ibasso it01, kanas pro and some other top chifi at the time, imo n3 beats them all. sony is just in different league i think


----------



## PhonoPhi

*Hisenior U4 - first impressions*

I just got U4 two days ago and thought to share my first positive impressions here.

(Disclaimer: I paid a full price of ~200 $ plus two pins minus the cable)

Hisenior offers several models, U4 is their non-custom version of T4, a 4-BA model: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-t4.23591/

I started my order with A6, but the customer service, Gareth, was so great that I ended up with U4 (I was offered several nice options, U4 indeed suited my needs best for what I opted to pay).

Again, the customer service is really superb in all aspects (tangible and intsngible) and it matters.

For the option of custom colours for the shell and the top I was lost even in blue shades, finally ordering a frankenstein combination of four different blues - well, the end result is totally subtly unique and still simple blue 

Unboxing: I really loved it, no boxes, just a nice case with a decent selection of tips and few tiny extras.

Build: no any problems the 0.75 2-pin connectors were tight for my common (0.78)  2-pin cables, but everything worked.

Fit: very nice small shell; spiral dots (or similar tips) worked well for me; used them comfortably for 3+ hours.

The sound is great so far.

Bass: is more or similar to AS16, a bit less than in C16, I could not perceive much difference with KZ/CCA here.

Mids: definitely a mid-centric IEM with ED and TWFK Knowles working together. "Smooth ambience" comes to mind.

Treble: I asked for the "most unleashed" trebles (at least in terms of not putting any dampers). I still can take a bit more. Violins sound closer to nice recordings rather than up close. Definitely, for most people it will sound very pleasing; for me - it is still more than I expected from Knowles, quite happy here.

Finally, in terms of the cost to performance, was it worth? For me - yes, definitely, since I got what I was looking for, but~200 $ is definitely a very competitive category with many other offerings of multi-BA IEMs.

I would be curious to know if someone can offer a comparison with similar Audiosense and BGVP models

Here is a picture of them:


----------



## baskingshark

PhonoPhi said:


> *Hisenior U4 - first impressions*
> 
> I just got U4 two days ago and thought to share my first positive impressions here.
> 
> ...



Nice review!

How is the subbass rumble and extension on this set?
I've not been able to find a BA bass that rumbles well (which is felt rather than heard) for the subbass (20 - 60 kHz) so far, though perhaps there are some in the TOTL pricing which I haven't tried. So the basshead in me usually prefers DD bass any day, though we all have subjective preferences.

As for comparing Hisenior gear with Audiosense, I don't have this U4, but the Hisenior B5+ (5 knowles BA) vs Audiosense T800 (8 knowles BA) is very different in tuning and technical abilities. B5+ is midcentric vs U shaped T800, and T800 wins in soundstage, details, clarity, imaging and instrument separation. T800 for a BA bass also extends to almost 20 Hz, with a vented subwoofer that makes it have a moderate decay that sounds almost like a DD bass in decay. But the T800 may be fatiguing after a while due to the bright tuning whereas B5+ is super non fatiguing.


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> Nice review!
> 
> How is the subbass rumble and extension on this set?
> I've not been able to find a BA bass that rumbles well (which is felt rather than heard) for the subbass (20 - 60 kHz) so far, though perhaps there are some in the TOTL pricing which I haven't tried. So the basshead in me usually prefers DD bass any day, though we all have subjective preferences.
> ...


Thank you, I just thought to put together few words to share my positive experience.

U4 have  single Knowles CI for the bass - very decent, but not much subbass, plus still sharing Hisenior mid-centric genes.

2 adapted HODTECKs in T800,  definitely a great IEM to have, are   a much stronger bass force.

I read that Sonion 3800 are one of the largest bass BAs, but no personal experience.

To move the air for the rumble, a big membrane of a large DD is the most physically suitable.
A design with the DD employed just exclusively below 60 Hz with a set of BAs is my dream concept


----------



## chinmie

anyone know a hybrid that has BAs for bass, but uses dynamic driver for treble? because i always prefer fast decay on bass, but warmer and softer attack on treble


----------



## Makahl

chinmie said:


> anyone know a hybrid that has BAs for bass, but uses dynamic driver for treble? because i always prefer fast decay on bass, but warmer and softer attack on treble



Probably off-topic assuming this thread is for Chinese/Asian stuff but JH Audio Lola has a similar concept.


----------



## chinmie

Makahl said:


> Probably off-topic assuming this thread is for Chinese/Asian stuff but JH Audio Lola has a similar concept.



that's close, though it still uses BA for highest freq, but worth to try. thanks for pointing that one out


----------



## tgx78

Mix Lola's Low/Mids and Z1R's super tweeter


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> Here is my Urbanfun ISS014 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/urbanfun-ybf-iss014.24066/reviews#item-review-23590
> 
> Personal Rank A+


Do you like it more then kxxs ?


----------



## yorosello

chinmie said:


> anyone know a hybrid that has BAs for bass, but uses dynamic driver for treble? because i always prefer fast decay on bass, but warmer and softer attack on treble


I haven't encounter such iem yet but i can say the moondrop blessing 2 have a dd bass that sounds like BA bass, tight and fast decay. Treble sense it's quite okay


----------



## RikudouGoku

Cevisi said:


> Do you like it more then kxxs ?


Yeah, I prefer quite a lot of stuff to the KXXS. 

At this point KXXS isnt a very smart pick because there is the Starfield at almost half the price and it should be almost the same sound.


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, I prefer quite a lot of stuff to the KXXS.
> 
> At this point KXXS isnt a very smart pick because there is the Starfield at almost half the price and it should be almost the same sound.


Yes but i already have it since release. I didn't like the blons more then the kxxs 

But i think i still wait a few hypes before upgrading


----------



## RikudouGoku (Apr 29, 2020)

Cevisi said:


> Yes but i already have it since release. I didn't like the blons more then the kxxs
> 
> But i think i still wait a few hypes before upgrading


The Blessing 2 is a very nice upgrade for the KXXS, but not 100% though because the bass quantity is lower in the B2. Although maybe their upcoming SSR or/and the more fun SSR might be a good upgrade for the KXXS.


----------



## Cevisi

RikudouGoku said:


> The Blessing 2 is a very nice upgrade for the KXXS, but not 100% though because the bass quantity is lower in the B2. Although maybe their upcoming SSR or/and the more fun SSR might be a good upgrade for the KXXS.


I was thinking about getting the blessing but like you said bass is flat

Maybe thie l9


----------



## prionsarebad (Apr 29, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, I prefer quite a lot of stuff to the KXXS.
> 
> At this point KXXS isnt a very smart pick because there is the Starfield at almost half the price and it should be almost the same sound.


Your point about the starfield is completely true..... No one should buy the Kxxs ahead of the starfield now that it is out.

However, however..... Having stopped using my previously loved Kxxs for more exciting iems....I recently discovered the oracle pEQ profile (his preference, not Harman).....and wow! Let's just say I fell in love all over again and am back to using them quite a bit.

Oh, and I am now using reverse starline instead of spiral dots.


----------



## Cevisi

prionsarebad said:


> Your point about the starfield is completely true..... No one should buy the Kxxs ahead of the starfield now that it is out.
> 
> However, however..... Having stopped using my previously loved Kxxs for more exciting iems....I recently discovered the oracle pEQ profile (his preference, not Harman).....and wow! Let's just say I fell in love all over again and am back to using them quite a bit.
> 
> Oh, and I am now using reverse starline instead of spiral dots.


Can you tell more about this peq setting whit what software do you use it


----------



## prionsarebad

Cevisi said:


> Can you tell more about this peq setting whit what software do you use it


UAPP is what I use for all music
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ljg2pllxik7z7mu/Moondrop KXXS (oratory1990 target).pdf?dl=0


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 29, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> ...
> I've not been able to find a BA bass that rumbles well (which is felt rather than heard) for the subbass (20 - 60 kHz) ...


For the BA bass, BGVP ArtMagic VG4 have Sonion bass BAs (2x), which they describe being close to the dynamic bass.

VG4 feature a 4'BA combination that includes Knowles ED + Knowles RF tweeter.
With the tunables switches and tge current sale price of ~$175 sounds like a very enticing proposition.

Though MMCX is a big turn off for me (just two states: too tight or too loose...) plus I read someone managed to convince BGVP to tame the treble in VG4 for "western" ears... I am personally quite sad about it - they first put a dedicated BA twitter and then mutilate it - where is the logic (?)
I inquired with BGVP if they can sell me originally tuned VG4)

Any thoughts and opinions?


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> I've not been able to find a BA bass that rumbles well (which is felt rather than heard) for the subbass (20 - 60 kHz)



Are you willing to use EQ?


----------



## baskingshark

PhonoPhi said:


> For the BA bass, BGVP ArtMagic VG4 have Sonion bass BAs (2x), which they describe being close to the dynamic bass.
> 
> VG4 feature a 4'BA combination that includes Knowles ED + Knowles RF tweeter.
> With the tunables switches and tge current sale price of ~$175 sounds like a very enticing proposition.
> ...



Wow thanks for the headsup. I vaguely remember hearing about this model but didn't read more about it. Looks interesting for sure, will check out reviews.



Slater said:


> Are you willing to use EQ?



Yes i frequently use bass EQ boost for some gear as i am a basshead. But that generally increases bass quantity but doesn't really help the decay and tactile rumble of subbass like a DD set.

But don't get me wrong, BA bass has their benefits like being generally faster. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## jlcsoft

Yesterday I decided to buy in alixpress de LZ a6 mini, for 46€. I think it´s a good price.


----------



## MrDelicious

jlcsoft said:


> Yesterday I decided to buy in alixpress de LZ a6 mini, for 46€. I think it´s a good price.


I had no intention to get one but found one at 43€. Who's got two thumbs and loves a good bargain.


----------



## RikudouGoku

cool stuff


----------



## zedbg

Im still waiting for mine from previous sale


----------



## uncola

Haven't visited this thread since 2016.  Sad to see my favorite Havi b3 pro 1 company shut down. habi b3 pro1 had huge soundstage.   Are the ttpod t1-e still a good bassy iem?  any modern day equivalents to these two?


----------



## kmmbd

uncola said:


> Haven't visited this thread since 2016.  Sad to see my favorite Havi b3 pro 1 company shut down. habi b3 pro1 had huge soundstage.   Are the ttpod t1-e still a good bassy iem?  any modern day equivalents to these two?



Yes, B3 Pro 1 was such a gem, too bad the QC was poor for the most part. If you want something analogous, try Dunu Titan 1. Soundstage has slightly lesser width but imaging is even better on the Titan 1. And TTPOD T1E isn't available anymore if I'm not mistaken. For a bassy IEM in budget, try the BLONs perhaps (not as good sub-bass though) or perhaps the Urbanfun (though they have poor QC). Dunu DM-480 is also pretty bassy but lacks mid-bass punch and outside of chi-fi there is Meze 11 Neo/12 Classics which are proper basshead stuff.


----------



## Nimweth

RikudouGoku said:


> cool stuff



Ah, yes. Hans Jenny. Naturally formed mandalas!


----------



## IEManiac

uncola said:


> Haven't visited this thread since 2016.  Sad to see my favorite Havi b3 pro 1 company shut down. habi b3 pro1 had huge soundstage.   Are the ttpod t1-e still a good bassy iem?  any modern day equivalents to these two?


I love the Habi Bi.


----------



## Nimweth

RikudouGoku said:


> cool stuff



If you like that, this book is full of that kind of stuff, Golden section, etc. Link:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rhythms-Vision-Changing-Patterns-Belief/dp/0805236104


----------



## ChristianM

I'm looking for an IEM (Hybrid) for $40 or less, I have kz zsn pro and it's ok, I sold my kz zs10 pro few months ago to buy another model, zs10 pro was decent. there are tons of IEM brands but for this price range I only find few like, KZ, TRN, CCA. are there any other brands with decent sounding IEMs for $40 or less? currently i'm looking at KZ ZSX, TRN V90, TRN BA5. Thanks


----------



## DynamicEars

ChristianM said:


> I'm looking for an IEM (Hybrid) for $40 or less, I have kz zsn pro and it's ok, I sold my kz zs10 pro few months ago to buy another model, zs10 pro was decent. there are tons of IEM brands but for this price range I only find few like, KZ, TRN, CCA. are there any other brands with decent sounding IEMs for $40 or less? currently i'm looking at KZ ZSX, TRN V90, TRN BA5. Thanks


I have all of them,

Zsx = balance
V90 = deep v shaped
BA5 = energetic mid-treble

Technicalities almost on same class, they have very good soundstage and imaging

Separation also very good for their class segment.

3 of them are on my best $50 list. You cant go wrong with either of them, just choose to your preferences.

may I know what genre and sound signature you are preferring? Or any special aspect you are after from your new IEM?


----------



## orys

Looking to buy JQ 8+1. Anyone selling his?


----------



## IEManiac (May 2, 2020)

ChristianM said:


> I'm looking for an IEM (Hybrid) for $40 or less, I have kz zsn pro and it's ok, I sold my kz zs10 pro few months ago to buy another model, zs10 pro was decent. there are tons of IEM brands but for this price range I only find few like, KZ, TRN, CCA. are there any other brands with decent sounding IEMs for $40 or less? currently i'm looking at KZ ZSX, TRN V90, TRN BA5. Thanks


BQEYZ KC2

The TRN BA5 is very good. So is the KC2. Both are Recommended.


----------



## ChristianM

DynamicEars said:


> I have all of them,
> 
> Zsx = balance
> V90 = deep v shaped
> ...


Thanks for reply, I mostly listen metal like, death metal, Nu Metal, industrial, gothic etc. also rock and little bit pop and hip hop but not much.
i have zsn pro and treble is kinda harsh, not very good sound, I use zsn pro for movies, tv shows etc. zs10 pro was fantastic for me. I'm not enjoying my music on zsn pro and that's why I want a new IEM. between these three I perhaps go for zsx.
do you have any other brand IEMs like these three and under $40? thanks


----------



## DynamicEars

ChristianM said:


> Thanks for reply, I mostly listen metal like, death metal, Nu Metal, industrial, gothic etc. also rock and little bit pop and hip hop but not much.
> i have zsn pro and treble is kinda harsh, not very good sound, I use zsn pro for movies, tv shows etc. zs10 pro was fantastic for me. I'm not enjoying my music on zsn pro and that's why I want a new IEM. between these three I perhaps go for zsx.
> do you have any other brand IEMs like these three and under $40? thanks



For that genres maybe BA5 a bit too energetic in the high mids and trebles. Thousand of cymbals and crashes in the songs will tiring you ears.
The V90 also have boosted sub bass and trebles with more recessed mids.
Maybe thr ZsX is suits you better. More balance and treble safe. Tonality is better than zsn pro and zs10 pro. Not as harsh at least.
If you want other option, my best list for budgets also have BQEYz KB100, also have smooth polite trebles. While other jade audio EA3, also have more details on low trebles but can be tiring for your genres.


----------



## darmanastartes

DynamicEars said:


> For that genres maybe BA5 a bit too energetic in the high mids and trebles. Thousand of cymbals and crashes in the songs will tiring you ears.
> The V90 also have boosted sub bass and trebles with more recessed mids.
> Maybe thr ZsX is suits you better. More balance and treble safe. Tonality is better than zsn pro and zs10 pro. Not as harsh at least.
> If you want other option, my best list for budgets also have BQEYz KB100, also have smooth polite trebles. While other jade audio EA3, also have more details on low trebles but can be tiring for your genres.


The ZSX is a good bet. I generally recommend the V90 at that price point for a hybrid, but I agree with @DynamicEars that the ZSX is a better match for the genres you listed. I'd also look at the CCA-C10, which I reviewed here. It's an older IEM but is well-tuned, and you can use the extra room in your budget to grab a nicer cable. I'm partial to KB EAR's replacement cables, although I'm not sure they make ones that fit the C10.


----------



## PhonoPhi

darmanastartes said:


> ...I'm partial to KB EAR's replacement cables, although I'm not sure they make ones that fit the C10.


Me too 
Surely, just the standard 2-pins (not QDC)  fit C10:


----------



## peter123

ChristianM said:


> I'm looking for an IEM (Hybrid) for $40 or less, I have kz zsn pro and it's ok, I sold my kz zs10 pro few months ago to buy another model, zs10 pro was decent. there are tons of IEM brands but for this price range I only find few like, KZ, TRN, CCA. are there any other brands with decent sounding IEMs for $40 or less? currently i'm looking at KZ ZSX, TRN V90, TRN BA5. Thanks



KBEAR KB06 would be my suggestion. Extremely good value for money and work with most music imo.


----------



## ChristianM

Thanks DynamicEars darmanastartes peter123 for replies, I'll check CCA C10 review. My budget is kinda low and cannot afford 8 or 16 core cable and I read that 8 & 16 core cable improves the sound a bit. 
KB EAR 4 core cable looks better than the KZ stock cable but do you guys think that 4 core copper cable of KB EAR is better than KZ stock cable, does it improve sound quality? thanks


----------



## DynamicEars

ChristianM said:


> Thanks DynamicEars darmanastartes peter123 for replies, I'll check CCA C10 review. My budget is kinda low and cannot afford 8 or 16 core cable and I read that 8 & 16 core cable improves the sound a bit.
> KB EAR 4 core cable looks better than the KZ stock cable but do you guys think that 4 core copper cable of KB EAR is better than KZ stock cable, does it improve sound quality? thanks



I have c10 as well, they tuned very good, but tonality wise i still prefer zsx, and bass part, c10 have more midbass hump than ZSX.
Cable indeed can make differences but very subtle. The IEM themselves more affecting the sound quality. So better SQ IEM with "standard cable" is alwats better than so so IEM with great superb cable. Cables and eartips just a good complimentary to serve your IEMs and DAPs, you can always upgrade later if you have more budgets to spend. Just 2 cents, decision always yours


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> I have c10 as well, they tuned very good, but tonality wise i still prefer zsx, and bass part, c10 have more midbass hump than ZSX.
> Cable indeed can make differences but very subtle. The IEM themselves more affecting the sound quality. So better SQ IEM with "standard cable" is alwats better than so so IEM with great superb cable. Cables and eartips just a good complimentary to serve your IEMs and DAPs, you can always upgrade later if you have more budgets to spend. Just 2 cents, decision always yours


then there is also stuff like the Audiosense T800 that has a very low impedance so every little impedance in a cable affects the sound more than normal.

But for very cheap stuff (under 30 usd) I would get the cable because of the look and not due to sound quality.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> then there is also stuff like the Audiosense T800 that has a very low impedance so every little impedance in a cable affects the sound more than normal.
> 
> But for very cheap stuff (under 30 usd) I would get the cable because of the look and not due to sound quality.



Of course there are several case that cable have big changes but that goes for higher level cables.
I meant this case he should look upon the IEM themselves rather than cables.

Agree for the looks though. Some default cables on budget really looks ugly.


----------



## SciOC

peter123 said:


> KBEAR KB06 would be my suggestion. Extremely good value for money and work with most music imo.


I agree with this pick, ZSX bass is to slow for those genres for me to say it's a good pick.  If you can afford it the urbanfun ybf isso14 would be a great stretch.

The **** pro would also be a good choice too but has fit and isolation issues.


----------



## ChristianM

Thanks guys for your suggestions, I'll skip the cable, actually I don't mind the quality and the color of KZ stock brown cable, it's decent for me. 
I'll go for KZ ZSX, it's $34.95 on aliexpress, good deal for that price range. 
I agree with SciOC on slow bass, my zs10 pro was not good for fast drum/bass beats but listenable.
Thanks again


----------



## Nimweth

ChristianM said:


> I'm looking for an IEM (Hybrid) for $40 or less, I have kz zsn pro and it's ok, I sold my kz zs10 pro few months ago to buy another model, zs10 pro was decent. there are tons of IEM brands but for this price range I only find few like, KZ, TRN, CCA. are there any other brands with decent sounding IEMs for $40 or less? currently i'm looking at KZ ZSX, TRN V90, TRN BA5. Thanks


Of those you mentioned ZSX is probably the best choice if you liked the ZS10 Pro. Remember BA5 is all BA and not hybrid, but does sound very good, it is mid-centric rather than V shaped. If you like V shaped KZ ZS7 is excellent if you can find one.


----------



## MartianMonkey

For someone who is completely new to ChiFi, what 3 IEM's would you recommend for various types of music? 

Right now I'm looking at 
KZ ZS10 Pro
CCA C10
KZ ZSN


----------



## RikudouGoku

MartianMonkey said:


> For someone who is completely new to ChiFi, what 3 IEM's would you recommend for various types of music?
> 
> Right now I'm looking at
> KZ ZS10 Pro
> ...


Do you have any budget? Otherwise those 3 might be too close to each other to get all of them.

I would recommend, tried staying under 100 usd for these.

1. LZ A6 Mini (bright, detailed, fun)
2. Shozy Form 1.1 ( warm, textured bass, fun)
3. Tin Hifi T2 (bright-neutral, analytical) (I dont have this so might be wrong) OR Final Audio E1000 (neutral, analytical + Great stock tips)


Otherwise with a bigger budget
1. LZ A6 (super detailed, clean textured bass, bright, fun)
2. Urbanfun ISS014 (textured fast and tight bass, warm) (be aware of QC problems, more of a gamble)
3. Tin Hifi P1 ( Detailed, analytical, bright-neutral) (NEEDS a powerful amp) OR Moondrop Blessing 2 ( analytical, bright-neutral, detailed)

All of them except the Tin Hifi T2 is stuff that I own and can recommend with the intention of covering as much ground as possible.


----------



## peskypesky (May 4, 2020)

ChristianM said:


> I'm looking for an IEM (Hybrid) for $40 or less, I have kz zsn pro and it's ok, I sold my kz zs10 pro few months ago to buy another model, zs10 pro was decent. there are tons of IEM brands but for this price range I only find few like, KZ, TRN, CCA. are there any other brands with decent sounding IEMs for $40 or less? currently i'm looking at KZ ZSX, TRN V90, TRN BA5. Thanks


I was in the same boat as you and ordered a set of Blon BL-03's.

Here's a comparison of the TRN V90s to the Blon BL-03's:





The KZ ZSX and TRN V90 look very similar:





I wish I would have known about the TRN V90s before I ordered the Blons, as I'm a lover of strong bass in my IEM's.


----------



## IEManiac (May 16, 2020)

MartianMonkey said:


> For someone who is completely new to ChiFi, what 3 IEM's would you recommend for various types of music?
> 
> Right now I'm looking at
> KZ ZS10 Pro
> ...



Your bassy, fun-V pecadillo
TFZ T2 Galaxy | KZ ZS10 Pro

Your near balanced, light V all-rounder
TFZ Queen LTD

Your balanced, bright-ish all-rounder
BQEYZ KC2 | TRN BA5 | IKKO OH1

Your balanced, darker all-rounder
MOONDROP Starfield

Your bright-neutral scalpel
TIN T3

Your neutral, mid-centric scalpel
KINERA Idun

Your thick and dark molasses
BQEYZ KB3

Your let's-jump-on-the-hype-train and turns out it sounds pretty good for the money, though not without flaws
BLON BL-03


----------



## Odyopile

Good day guys! I just want to ask if what will be my best route of upgrade. I want try chifi items since I heard alot of good reviews from them. My current iem's are Trinity audio vyrus v2 and co donguri shizuko. I just want some advice what chifi brands can compete or passed the sound quality of my current set up. Budget would be less than 100 usd if possible. Thanks guys. Keep safe 😊


----------



## chinmie

Odyopile said:


> Good day guys! I just want to ask if what will be my best route of upgrade. I want try chifi items since I heard alot of good reviews from them. My current iem's are Trinity audio vyrus v2 and co donguri shizuko. I just want some advice what chifi brands can compete or passed the sound quality of my current set up. Budget would be less than 100 usd if possible. Thanks guys. Keep safe 😊



haven't heard the vyrus, but if you like the clean and bright sounding shizuku, the Tinaudio T2 or T4 might appeal you


----------



## Odyopile

chinmie said:


> haven't heard the vyrus, but if you like the clean and bright sounding shizuku, the Tinaudio T2 or T4 might appeal you


 Thanks alot sir!


----------



## prionsarebad

Bqeyz spring 1.

Although this is well balanced across the spectrum it may sound even better with a little fine tuning.

Has anyone developed a pEQ profile for the spring 1 that they think is an improvement? If so could they let me know please.

Thanks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Now that most of us are at home, how do you take care not to damage you ears when you are able to listen to music for longer session?

I currently just have a rule that when I notice myself increasing the volumes more than 10 steps (on my Fiio M11, that has like 120 steps) I stop listening or switch to my speakers and give myself a break from iems for a few minutes to "reset" my hearing.


----------



## MrDelicious (May 6, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Now that most of us are at home, how do you take care not to damage you ears when you are able to listen to music for longer session?
> 
> I currently just have a rule that when I notice myself increasing the volumes more than 10 steps (on my Fiio M11, that has like 120 steps) I stop listening or switch to my speakers and give myself a break from iems for a few minutes to "reset" my hearing.


Interesting, your volume keeps going up during a session? I keep setting it down when I feel I'm getting too used to the volume.


----------



## RikudouGoku

MrDelicious said:


> Interesting, you're volume keeps going up during a session? I keep setting it down when I feel I'm getting too used to the volume.


yeah lol, when I get used to the volume I just keep increasing it and find myself enjoying it more. But I am aware of the risk to your ears that Is why I have my rule. Then after my "reset" the volume I was playing on before is too loud and I have to lower it again, rinse and repeat.


----------



## yorosello

After going on hiatus from wearing my iem for a few days, I started to listen to lower volume than i used to. From 100 steps, i usually listen around 35-40, now i listen from 28-32, depending on the album


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Now that most of us are at home, how do you take care not to damage you ears when you are able to listen to music for longer session?
> 
> I currently just have a rule that when I notice myself increasing the volumes more than 10 steps (on my Fiio M11, that has like 120 steps) I stop listening or switch to my speakers and give myself a break from iems for a few minutes to "reset" my hearing.


The high volumes are one of the dangers of bassheads.
Good treble levels serve well as a volume limiter.

Take your Tripowin TP10 - the volumes you can comfortably listen to them are safe levels


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Now that most of us are at home, how do you take care not to damage you ears when you are able to listen to music for longer session?
> 
> I currently just have a rule that when I notice myself increasing the volumes more than 10 steps (on my Fiio M11, that has like 120 steps) I stop listening or switch to my speakers and give myself a break from iems for a few minutes to "reset" my hearing.



Most studies recommend not to exceed 85 dB for an 8 hour period to prevent long term hearing loss.

The volume steps thing may vary though, some higher impedance stuff may take more volume than a lower impedance/higher sensitivity gear, so not a fair gauge sometimes.

I generally try to snap my fingertips with the music on and if I can't hear the snap, I use that as a gauge to turn down the volume. However, when in transit or heavy traffic or stage monitoring, this might not be useful as the external noise may be more than a snap, so after a while, u will have a rough gauge of what is the general comfortable volume knob level on your DAP or amp, and I try not to exceed that level even though the music may sound more "fun".


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> The high volumes are one of the dangers of bassheads.
> Good treble levels serve well as a volume limiter.
> 
> Take your Tripowin TP10 - the volumes you can comfortably listen to them are safe levels


Im never touching the TP10 again and they are sealed and banished to the shadow realms (in the package)


----------



## assassin10000

I listen at low to medium volumes. For long sessions its best to use lower volume than normal, if I turn it up for a particular song I turn it back down for the next.

You could try starting a song at minimum volume and turning it up so you can hear it clearly but it's not loud or at your current normal volume. See if once you adjust to that lower level, that it does or doesn't work for longer sessions. 

I did this a while ago. So I now use way lower volume than I expect others may and I used to. Since IEM's isolate, it's much easier to listen at lower volumes.


----------



## RikudouGoku

assassin10000 said:


> I listen at low to medium volumes. For long sessions its best to use lower volume than normal, if I turn it up for a particular song I turn it back down for the next.
> 
> You could try starting a song at minimum volume and turning it up so you can hear it clearly but it's not loud or at your current normal volume. See if once you adjust to that lower level, that it does or doesn't work for longer sessions.
> 
> I did this a while ago. So I now use way lower volume than I expect others may and I used to. Since IEM's isolate, it's much easier to listen at lower volumes.


sound good, but hard to actually know if you are playing at low or medium volumes becasue we all use different gear and have different hearing health.


----------



## assassin10000

RikudouGoku said:


> sound good, but hard to actually know if you are playing at low or medium volumes becasue we all use different gear and have different hearing health.



Well, the only other way is to test it with a mic setup. Figure out where 80db is volume wise and don't exceed it.


My average volume is 20-30%, I mostly use Bluetooth now that my phone lacks an output (via BT20S). But one of my TWS devices I use volume 1 of 16 on device and 19-22 of 25 on my phone, which is about 4-6%. With BT I tend to max output on the phone and control volume on the device where available.


----------



## captione

I limit my listening sessions. The only thing I could get is 1 or 2 hours before I give up and start doing something else. I usually blast my volume way up so the limit is pretty reasonable. I really need to finish my backlogs of albums though


----------



## IEManiac

kmmbd said:


> Moondrop Aria is also discontinued, sadly.


Is the Aria worth picking up at $60?


----------



## kmmbd

IEManiac said:


> Is the Aria worth picking up at $60?


I'd probably pick the Final E3000 at that price (more soothing listen, lighter housings, better stock tips) but if you prefer Harman tuning Aria would be a great choice at $60.


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> I'd probably pick the Final E3000 at that price (more soothing listen, lighter housings, better stock tips) but if you prefer Harman tuning Aria would be a great choice at $60.


Dont forget the Type E tips you get with them


----------



## Ziggomatic

IEManiac said:


> Is the Aria worth picking up at $60?



My set is a bit flabby sounding and overly warm. Not a huge fan. I think there are much better sets you could get around that price.


----------



## kmmbd

Ziggomatic said:


> My set is a bit flabby sounding and overly warm. Not a huge fan. I think there are much better sets you could get around that price.



Yes Aria is a bit more warm in tone. Crescent was more neutral in comparison. But I kinda liked the warm, analog tonality that doesn't sacrifice too much on the treble side. Pretty difficult to come across in a budget range.


----------



## darmanastartes

ChristianM said:


> Thanks DynamicEars darmanastartes peter123 for replies, I'll check CCA C10 review. My budget is kinda low and cannot afford 8 or 16 core cable and I read that 8 & 16 core cable improves the sound a bit.
> KB EAR 4 core cable looks better than the KZ stock cable but do you guys think that 4 core copper cable of KB EAR is better than KZ stock cable, does it improve sound quality? thanks


I recommend replacing the cable on the CCA-C10 with something that 1. has a cable choker and 2. doesn't accumulate static electricity.


----------



## darmanastartes (May 7, 2020)

peskypesky said:


> I was in the same boat as you and ordered a set of Blon BL-03's.
> 
> Here's a comparison of the TRN V90s to the Blon BL-03's:
> 
> ...


@crinacle also graphed all three. His graphs do a better job of showing the difference in the bass between the V90 and the ZSX than my graphs.


----------



## IEManiac (May 7, 2020)

Thanks for the info on the Aria. Will skip it.

How about the *TFT Balance 1* at $39? Or the *MOONDROP Crescent* for $28? Or both? Or neither?


----------



## Ziggomatic

IEManiac said:


> Thanks for the info on the Aria. Will skip it.
> 
> How about the *TFT Balance 1* at $39? Or the *MOONDROP Crescent* for $28? Or both? Or neither?



I prefer the TFZ Balance 1 to the Aria. Well worth the asking price. I agree with the description of its sound in this review 100%.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Got a lot of toys coming in probably a month now.

Moondrop Shiroyuki, Moondrop Nameless, Blon 05, Topping E30, Topping KGU12

5 Faaeal Hibiscus cables, Faaeal Snow lotus 2,5mm, Faaeal Iris

hehe


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Got a lot of toys coming in probably a month now.
> 
> Moondrop Shiroyuki, Moondrop Nameless, Blon 05, Topping E30, Topping KGU12
> 
> ...



Are you into earbuds now?


----------



## prionsarebad

RikudouGoku said:


> Got a lot of toys coming in probably a month now.
> 
> Moondrop Shiroyuki, Moondrop Nameless, Blon 05, Topping E30, Topping KGU12
> 
> ...


I'm still in decision as to whether I would prefer the sound profile of the sabre DAC in my LG V50 or the what the Topping E30 can do.... It's at that annoying price where it's neither good nor bad if I get it and there is no real world difference in the DAC signature.....I kind of wish it was twice the price so I wouldn't even be thinking about it! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> Are you into earbuds now?


It depends on how much I like the ones I ordered. Because the only bud I like right now out of 4 is only the Moondrop Nameless. Will probably go deeper into the earbud hole if I like the new ones or I might stop if I dislike all of them.



prionsarebad said:


> I'm still in decision as to whether I would prefer the sound profile of the sabre DAC in my LG V50 or the what the Topping E30 can do.... It's at that annoying price where it's neither good nor bad if I get it and there is no real world difference in the DAC signature.....I kind of wish it was twice the price so I wouldn't even be thinking about it! 🤣🤣🤣


Yeah, from what I seen dacs might not even make any audible difference. But I am using the Asus Xonar U7 for my PC setup and that is pretty bad (measurements) so the E30 will be a nice upgrade. (sure looks very nice)


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, from what I seen dacs might not even make any audible difference.



Depends on the implementation. You'd be surprised how noticeably different two DACs with the same chip by different manufacturers can sound. I do believe that amps make the more "drastic" difference in tonality.

IMHO, it's better to get a good desktop DAC/Amp setup (can be easily done nowadays under $300) than spend the same/more on DAPs if you're after absolute sonic quality. Desktop DAC/Amps are miles ahead of the DAPs in terms of sound (mostly due to the far better PSU in them, more room -> more components) and even flagship DAPs barely manage to hold against DAC/Amps at half the price.


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> Depends on the implementation. You'd be surprised how noticeably different two DACs with the same chip by different manufacturers can sound. I do believe that amps make the more "drastic" difference in tonality.
> 
> IMHO, it's better to get a good desktop DAC/Amp setup (can be easily done nowadays under $300) than spend the same/more on DAPs if you're after absolute sonic quality. Desktop DAC/Amps are miles ahead of the DAPs in terms of sound (mostly due to the far better PSU in them, more room -> more components) and even flagship DAPs barely manage to hold against DAC/Amps at half the price.


Yeah, I did notice a different in my friends Hidizs AP80 and my own LG G7 (they both have the same dac except the G7 has a quad-dac). But I believe it has more to do with the amp than the dac in that case.

I already have the JDS Atom so the Topping E30 should be a good match for it. And hopefully better than my Asus Xonar U7.


----------



## jeejack

RikudouGoku said:


> I am never buying anything from linsoul/dd-audio store again. I ordered on the 3-3 and people that ordered days after me got it shipped out weeks ago, ****ing bs. They keep on lying to me and losing ny trust in them.
> 
> I had have negative experience with all my orders from them even before I started reviewing and I can't believe this is how they treat me. They also know I am gonna review the urbanfun, so giving me this bad of a customer support is just plain stupidity.



That's how I suffered with blon 05. Today they sent the order


----------



## RikudouGoku

jeejack said:


> That's how I suffered with blon 05. Today they sent the order


Well... the blon 05 was a pre-order so that is different from the case with my urbanfun which was not a pre-order.


----------



## jeejack

The idea is that here on the forum I already saw pictures and 2, 3 words about them and they didn't even send mine. I placed the order in the evening when they put them up for sale. Let it be 2-3 weeks. As I told them to give up the order and give it elsewhere in a few hours they sent the order.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jeejack said:


> The idea is that here on the forum I already saw pictures and 2, 3 words about them and they didn't even send mine. I placed the order in the evening when they put them up for sale. Let it be 2-3 weeks. As I told them to give up the order and give it elsewhere in a few hours they sent the order.


oh, yeah really dont like that it feels we have to tell them we are cancelling the order for them to send it out...


----------



## prionsarebad

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, I did notice a different in my friends Hidizs AP80 and my own LG G7 (they both have the same dac except the G7 has a quad-dac). But I believe it has more to do with the amp than the dac in that case.
> 
> I already have the JDS Atom so the Topping E30 should be a good match for it. And hopefully better than my Asus Xonar U7.


I also have the Atom so my chain is Qobuz premier - UAPP on Lg V50 - Atom..... So I am really interested in what your observations will be comparing your Lg G7 Vs E30 both via atom


----------



## RikudouGoku

prionsarebad said:


> I also have the Atom so my chain is Qobuz premier - UAPP on Lg V50 - Atom..... So I am really interested in what your observations will be comparing your Lg G7 Vs E30 both via atom


you mean you are using your phone V50 as your music source? I never tried that.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@prionsarebad 

Tried my G7 compared against the Asus Xonar U7. (I have the jds olswitch so I can switch between the 2 sources instantly). One thing to note is that the volume level of the U7 is louder for some reason than on my G7, probably because the U7 is connected with RCA while the G7 is with 3,5mm.

honestly I can barely tell if there is any difference at all...the only thing besides the volume is that the bass on the G7 seems to have slightly less control BUT I believe it is the volume difference that does that.....(I cant put them at the exact same volume so....).

You should be fine with the V50 as your dac, I only wanted to upgrade my U7 to the E30 because the U7 doesnt measure that good and wanted the nicer look.


----------



## CoFire

IEManiac said:


> Thanks for the info on the Aria. Will skip it.
> 
> How about the *TFT Balance 1* at $39? Or the *MOONDROP Crescent* for $28? Or both? Or neither?



I bought an extra Moondrop Crescent in case mine was lost or damaged. I think these were so underrated. They are full, warm, smooth and a relaxing listen. I like the BL-03 which I can hear similarities between these two. I thought all the Crescents were long gone? Where did you find them?

 You you have access, I'd pick up a pair just because they are rare and good. 



Dsnuts said:


> $1200 per adult and $500 per child. Unemployment is much more. And now we have an issue with folks that would rather not go back to work.



Is that the issue? I think this is a far minority if that. IMO that sounds a misrepresentation of the prevailing attitude. I'm not suggesting we rush back in. We'll see another explosion here shortly.


----------



## prionsarebad

RikudouGoku said:


> you mean you are using your phone V50 as your music source? I never tried that.


But that's the whole point of those LG phones with quad DAC  

I didn't actually need a new phone but I did want a proper sabre DAC.....this was 6 months ago I got the phone so I wasn't to know that something as excellent and as cheap as the E30 would be coming along.


----------



## prionsarebad

RikudouGoku said:


> @prionsarebad
> 
> Tried my G7 compared against the Asus Xonar U7. (I have the jds olswitch so I can switch between the 2 sources instantly). One thing to note is that the volume level of the U7 is louder for some reason than on my G7, probably because the U7 is connected with RCA while the G7 is with 3,5mm.
> 
> ...


Did you have your phone at max volume going into the Atom?


----------



## RikudouGoku

prionsarebad said:


> Did you have your phone at max volume going into the Atom?


Yup.


----------



## IEManiac

CoFire said:


> I bought an extra Moondrop Crescent in case mine was lost or damaged. I think these were so underrated. They are full, warm, smooth and a relaxing listen. I like the BL-03 which I can hear similarities between these two. I thought all the Crescents were long gone? Where did you find them?
> 
> You you have access, I'd pick up a pair just because they are rare and good.



In Indonesia where I live.


----------



## IEManiac

rprodrigues said:


> Hi there.
> 
> One suggestion, please: would you recommend BGVP ArtMagic DH3 as a neutral iem?
> 
> ...


What do you think about KB100 vs. KC2?


----------



## DynamicEars

IEManiac said:


> What do you think about KB100 vs. KC2?



KB100 more balanced with safe smooth trebles. Midrange is great. Not sure if the highs can please a treble lover like you. Sub bass have rolled off too. But they have great imaging as their strong point. And smoothness, zero harshness.


----------



## ChristianM (May 13, 2020)

Deleted....


----------



## Nimweth

I have been amazed by the difference a cable can make. I have a spare cable from a faulty Tin T4 and have used it successfully on my **** Pro. Today I tested it on my Shuoer Tape and it sounded much better than the stock cable. The Tape does need a high quality source and extra amplification and then is very good indeed.


----------



## dh0licious

Nimweth said:


> I have been amazed by the difference a cable can make. I have a spare cable from a faulty Tin T4 and have used it successfully on my **** Pro. Today I tested it on my Shuoer Tape and it sounded much better than the stock cable. The Tape does need a high quality source and extra amplification and then is very good indeed.



What was wrong with your Tin T4?


----------



## Nimweth

dh0licious said:


> What was wrong with your Tin T4?





dh0licious said:


> What was wrong with your Tin T4?


It was a connection problem. The cable is fine, the MMCX sockets were badly machined. Eventually there was no signal to the earphones. My replacement set is perfect, and is one of my favourite IEMs.


----------



## dh0licious

Nimweth said:


> It was a connection problem. The cable is fine, the MMCX sockets were badly machined. Eventually there was no signal to the earphones. My replacement set is perfect, and is one of my favourite IEMs.



Nice. I've got a 2 week old pair of T4's, I've read about this MMCX connector problem before. How can I identify if I have/am likely to have the problem?


----------



## Nimweth

dh0licious said:


> Nice. I've got a 2 week old pair of T4's, I've read about this MMCX connector problem before. How can I identify if I have/am likely to have the problem?


The sound may cut out in either channel or may become intermittent. If you have no problem, I would advise you not to detach the cable if not necessary.


----------



## dh0licious

Nimweth said:


> The sound may cut out in either channel or may become intermittent. If you have no problem, I would advise you not to detach the cable if not necessary.



Thanks.

Yeah, it is extremely difficult to detach the MMCX on this IEM. Are you finding the same?

I've ordered the Final Audio MMCX Assist tool to hopefully help with this;

https://zeppelinandco.com/products/final-audio-mmcx-assist


----------



## Nimweth

Yes





dh0licious said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, it is extremely difficult to detach the MMCX on this IEM. Are you finding the same?
> 
> ...



Yes, it is very firmly fixed. Definitely best to leave it connected, it is a very good cable, as I have found with other IEMs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

...I did it again....ordered the Final Audio E2000, E3000 and F3100...got all the E series now


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> ...I did it again....ordered the Final Audio E2000, E3000 and F3100...got all the E series now


You are a big hero of the hobby with the wallet commensurate with the heart 

On a separate note, I thought to ask - what is happening with the BGVP,  the train completely derailed?


----------



## kmmbd

PhonoPhi said:


> On a separate note, I thought to ask - what is happening with the BGVP, the train completely derailed?


Terrible quality control took its toll. Fair enough, I'd say.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> ...I did it again....ordered the Final Audio E2000, E3000 and F3100...got all the E series now


Too many E-type tips ... the more the merrier!!


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Too many E-type tips ... the more the merrier!!


Yeah those were like 50% of the reason why I got the E2000 and E3000 lol. Really amazing tips.


----------



## chinmie

PhonoPhi said:


> You are a big hero of the hobby with the wallet commensurate with the heart
> 
> On a separate note, I thought to ask - what is happening with the BGVP,  the train completely derailed?



BGVP as a company has been around quite a while, even before the big hype of DM6 (which i still own and love). it has a few good earbuds, but for IEMs, i only noticed them when the DM6 came out. i think some problems that held them back are QC and sound consistency. for that, i much prefer other companies like Moondrop, or even KZ than BGVP. i also like QCY, but they mostly deal with wireless earphones


----------



## 1clearhead

Hope all is well for all fellow head-fier’s here…

Up for review is the *KB EAR Diamond*

"A Diamond in the rough!"









*ABOUT KB EAR *and* KB EAR Diamonds*:
KB is the abbreviation of American professional basketball player ‘Kobe Bryant’. The owner of the company decided to name his new in-ear earphone products after the famous basketball player and legend, Kobe Bryant. They started to sell their earphones in April 2019, and are quickly becoming a hot commodity and talk on their current models including the KB EAR Diamond, which has exceptional qualities and potential to be known as a “Diamond in the rough!” Its body structure and good looks makes them the perfect price versus value when it comes to satisfaction. They are driven by one dynamic driver on each side with diamond-like carbon (DLC) coated PET. At first, it looked like they were following a trend of “copy-cat” earphones when compared to other companies like KZ and CCA, but lately they’ve been shading away from that trend and making a statement when it comes to beauty and value. Though, the KB EAR earphone company did mention to me that they were not affiliated with any other company and that they’re an independent brand in itself. So, let me make the best of it and hope that they are independent and truthful to their word, since it surely looks like they are making a big splash with the KB EAR Diamond, which I personally can see it pleasing many buyers for the looks and value it presents.





*SOUND SIGNATURE*:
They have a V-shaped, but bright and technically clean sounding signature throughout the midrange with clear, but laid-back treble and a surprisingly low natural sounding punchy rich bass.









*PACKAGE*:
In the package you get a nice brown leather-like vinyl magnetic carry case with black velour interior, two bags of small-medium-large silicone ear tips, two black and gray foam ear tips, one detachable 8-core premium silver-gray cable with 2-pin connectors and sliding chin guard, two left and right grey-green with carbon-like face plate KB EAR Diamond housing units with left “L” and right “R” indicators all in one nicely made premium storage box.









*AFTER 100 HOURS TEST*:
At first, receiving and listening to the KB EAR Diamonds I was nicely impressed with their easy going sound that came out of them, but I wanted more and that’s when patience paid-off! It all changed after burning them in for at least 100 hours! …Just clear, naturally airy and exceptionally tuned earphones! Though, it’s important to note that my review also consists of changing the default ear tips and replacing them with my personal choice of wide-bore ear tips for better comfort and openness, which are actually not the default tips, but an aftermarket brand I chose for best fit and sound even though for the majority of buyers the included ear tips will do just fine.

*SOUND*:
*BASS*:
The bass is articulate, punchy, and can demonstrate good quality bass response due to the bigger than average housing for a dynamic driver, especially in the sub-bass region where they have such a rich natural sounding bass. In return, The KB EAR Diamond relies on the quality and quantity of bass, which keeps the whole signature quite technically balanced, even though sounding more of a V-shape signature to the average listener, IMHO.

*MIDRANGE*:
The midrange has a sense of natural transparency that favors both male and female vocalist, while instruments come through just as clear giving a sense of realism and technicality making them very coherent and easy to listen to for many different categories of genres. So, definitely the vocals will come through sounding more natural with a smoother approach compared to today’s norm of brighter sounding IEM’s.

*TREBLE*:
The treble demonstrates smooth easy listening, while maintaining a good flow of vividness with quality sounding details. This kind of upper signature is very engaging and hours of fun and pleasure feeling as if there were a lot of effort tuning them to achieve this point. So, the hi-end details can only be expressed as immersive and indulging for those that treasure the likings of timbre and texture working cohesively together in perfect harmony.

*SOUNDSTAGE & RESOLUTION*
I’ve always said that with most in-ear monitors, in general, a vital role in the whole signature is achieving an excellent all around soundstage plus good resolution. And, though the ‘Diamonds’ demonstrate just better than average all around soundstage and resolution, in my opinion; imaging, timbre and texture seems to be working in their favor when compared to others I personally own. So, since “the price-is-right” all is forgiven and much to gain!

*COMPARISONS*:
*URBANFUN YBF-ISS014* -vs- *KB EAR DIAMOND*
After comparing these two well-packaged IEM’s, I noticed that actually both weren’t far off of having more similarity traits in there sound signatures than there is differences. Both have similar quality rich sub-bass, both have a similar midrange that favors both male and female accordingly, and both have clear and laid-back treble that doesn’t sizzle to the point where they leave you with an ear ache. They both perform very well for hours of fun time and time again. But, they both each have a “take-away” that might be a toss-up for some. The ISS014’s housing can come with a bad mmcx connector, which I can see is the connection between the mmcx connector from the housing unit to the wire, which was my unfortunate experience with them, while the Diamond has a narrower soundstage when comparing both. So, it’s all about your personal choice on which one you’ll benefit more from. I’ll consider you lucky, if the ISS014 has no problem with the mmcx detachable connection between the unit and the detachable cables, or if you actually feel better off by settling with the Diamonds average sounding soundstage if playing it safe on your next purchase is what you want. In the end, it’s a personal choice, since both are fun and have more similarities in their bold and rich sounding signatures than their very little differences.

*CCA C16* -vs- *KB EAR Diamond*
So here are two top in-ear earphones offered by CCA and KB EAR…and make no exception; they are both good in quality and value! The C16 offers 16 BA armatures in its housing unit, while the Diamonds offers two exceptional DD’s. The C16 has an almost neutral sound signature boasting quick speed and raw details on top with excellent upper to lower bass response. But, the Diamonds carries a more realistic approach in its overall signature with a richer and sonically inclined lower-bass response that’s hard to resist. And, though they have similarities towards the midrange and treble, the Diamonds has the edge on sounding more “natural” due to the DD’s unique signature providing a balanced approach even though in reality they have a V-shaped signature. But, in-the-end, if you want to talk about “package”? Make no doubt that the better package with all its accessories for the price has to go to the KB EAR Diamonds. The package shows much more value than most presented in their price range offering a sense of true satisfaction and money well spent.

*BLON BL03* -vs- *KB EAR Diamond*
Finally, here we have two IEM’s that will please DD lovers for the effort to produce timbre the way it should be done. But, some differences will actually set them apart from each other to show if the Diamond was able to belittle the underdog according to sound alone. And, just a reminder, the Diamonds cost more than double the price of the BL03’s. So, don’t expect the BL03 to match the Diamonds on package and accessories as well. Now, when it comes to sound, the BL03 has a clear organic signature that will take your breath away for such a low budget IEM. They are actually one of the best budget IEM’s in its price range today. But, with all good things there are limitations on what it can provide for several hours of easy listening. They do tend to fall short of their ability to stay consistently smooth for several hours. You’ll start to get fatigued and the mid-bass can get overwhelming after just half an hour of personal listening to some. In the other hand, the Diamonds tends to consistently stay smooth and collective with every song played. And, though they are considered V-shaped by all standards, they seem to always pull through as a balanced signature providing a lower bass rumble that’s easier to handle to my ears than the slight mid-bass hump response that seems to tire me out from the BL03’s. The Diamond also just sounds richer and natural, but unfortunately has an average soundstage for the hefty price. But, all in all, it handles many genres well and can be considered a step above the BL03 for a more mature and precision sounding IEM.

*PROS*:
Superb bass, natural sounding, excellent build quality with nice quality detachable cables.

*CONS*:
None that I can see or hear so far.

*FINAL COMMENTS*:
The KB EAR Diamonds are a pleasure to have and can be viewed as a level of premium quality with excellent packaging for the price, IMHO.

*SPECIAL THANKS*:
Lastly, I want to give a special thanks to Wendy from KB EAR for sending the Diamonds in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost is currently around $71 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost. Their official website is http://www.kb-ear.com/ and their other official store for sales can be found at https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5017064.


Hope this review can be of help towards your next purchase...


 -Clear


----------



## PeterDLai (May 12, 2020)

chinmie said:


> BGVP as a company has been around quite a while, even before the big hype of DM6 (which i still own and love). it has a few good earbuds, but for IEMs, i only noticed them when the DM6 came out. i think some problems that held them back are QC and sound consistency. for that, i much prefer other companies like Moondrop, or even KZ than BGVP. i also like QCY, but they mostly deal with wireless earphones



Was it already well known that BGVP appears to be the same company as THIEAUDIO, TRIPOWIN, and EPOMAKER? Shenzhen Changyun Technology Co., Ltd. is the company behind all of these brands unless I'm reading something wrong.

*EDIT:* Never mind, a representative from BGVP has already clarified that they are not the same company in the following posts.


----------



## GaryMZQ (May 12, 2020)

BGVP is an independent company with no relation to any of the other listed brands. Shenzhen Changyun Technology Co. Ltd. is Linsoul Audio who was one of the sellers previously.


----------



## GaryMZQ (May 12, 2020)

We are independent. You're talking about dealers.


----------



## GaryMZQ

We are independent. You're talking about dealers.


----------



## PeterDLai

GaryMZQ said:


> BGVP is an independent company with no relation to any of the other listed brands. Shenzhen Changyun Technology Co. Ltd. is Linsoul Audio who was one of the sellers previously.



I see, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## IEManiac

Given the rampant proliferation of brands and makers, the prevalence of incestuous designs and models and the dearth of transparency that prevails over the entire segmebt, it was not an unreasonable suspicion.


----------



## vegetaleb

Hello
I wonder what is better for running, KZ aptx hd + zsn or an edifier x3? 
Both for staying in ears and SQ


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anyone tried something like this before? https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/gibstb/has_anyone_tried_using_orings_on_ear_tips/


----------



## raccoon city

I think Slater has talked about doing that before.


----------



## IEManiac

1clearhead said:


> Hope all is well for all fellow head-fier’s here…
> 
> Up for review is the *KB EAR Diamond*
> 
> ...


The question is - do those who own already the Starfield _need_ the Diamond?


----------



## yorosello

IEManiac said:


> The question is - do those who own already the Starfield _need_ the Diamond?


No, okay. It's a sidegrade. I think there are number of reviews mention this already.


----------



## dh0licious

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone tried something like this before? https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/gibstb/has_anyone_tried_using_orings_on_ear_tips/



I saw that recently but don't understand the benefit?


----------



## 1clearhead

IEManiac said:


> The question is - do those who own already the Starfield _need_ the Diamond?


You mean the moondrop Starfield? ...I'm sure if the Starfield are that good, then the Diamond might just be a side-grade. But, for those who have both, please chime in!


----------



## MrDelicious

IEManiac said:


> The question is - do those who own already the Starfield _need_ the Diamond?


Does anyone who has one pair of IEMs _need _another?


----------



## RikudouGoku

dh0licious said:


> I saw that recently but don't understand the benefit?


seems to increase bass quantity, though havent tried it yet.


----------



## Slater

MrDelicious said:


> Does anyone who has one pair of IEMs _need _another?



1 pair for home, 1 for work office, or gym workouts, etc. Sure, why not?


----------



## H T T

MrDelicious said:


> Does anyone who has one pair of IEMs _need _another?



Does anyone _need _even one IEM? 

Different sound signatures generally work better with different genres, artists, or recordings. How often does a guitarist only have one guitar?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> 1 pair for home, 1 for work office, or gym workouts, etc. Sure, why not?


One for treble, one for bass,
One for metal, one for brass,
One for mids and one for kids
And few more for other needs 

(Audiophile habit nursing rhymes)


----------



## ElixBerd (May 13, 2020)

Hi, guys. Here's my review for Tingker TK200 (1DD+1BA) which is currently 44$ with a seller's coupon in the official Ali store, and I find them to be good value:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ti...n-ear-monitor.21348/reviews#item-review-23672

Ask questions if you have any.


----------



## Sebulr

Slater said:


> 1 pair for home, 1 for work office, or gym workouts, etc. Sure, why not?


Haha, I had 4 in my work bag today, _just in case. _


----------



## Coyro

Sebulr said:


> I had 4 in my work bag today, _just in case. _


Well, nowadays you can't be too prepared. I was out of office when the quarantine struck so three pairs of iems, two pairs of glasses, an umbrella, and a bunch of varied lesser things were literally pried away from me. Some job-related notes too.


----------



## darmanastartes

The KB EAR Diamond and the Moondrop Starfield are playing at the same level in terms of of technicalities but are fairly different in terms of tuning. 
If you prefer a more neutral sound, the Starfield is worth the additional $30 over the Diamond, while those in search of a more energetic, V-shaped tuning should stick with KB EAR’s offering.


----------



## Odyopile

I hope my blon 05 will arrive soon and I'm hoping that it will sound better than my Trinity audio vyrus v2 who served me for almost 3 years now. Still hopeful 😂


----------



## IEManiac

MrDelicious said:


> Does anyone who has one pair of IEMs _need _another?


Some people do, some don't.


darmanastartes said:


> The KB EAR Diamond and the Moondrop Starfield are playing at the same level in terms of of technicalities but are fairly different in terms of tuning.
> If you prefer a more neutral sound, the Starfield is worth the additional $30 over the Diamond, while those in search of a more energetic, V-shaped tuning should stick with KB EAR’s offering.


That's what I thought. I am sticking with the Starfield. Thanks.


----------



## Odyopile




----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## Denox123

e5000 is in the house.


----------



## peskypesky

it's crazy how small these are


----------



## IEManiac

peskypesky said:


> it's crazy how small these are


You mean the size, of course. Because they are not exactly cheap.


----------



## IEManiac

I wonder how these Final Audio jobs would fare when compared *unsighted* with Chi-Fi offerings.


----------



## peskypesky

IEManiac said:


> I wonder how these Final Audio jobs would fare when compared *unsighted* with Chi-Fi offerings.


No need to wonder! Buy a set and do a blind comparison.


----------



## Theri0n

Does anyone here still enjoy Audbos/Tenhz P4? I am looking for a cable to substitute stock retaining original sound signature with bass and trebles. This one shaved trebles off just like any pure copper does. Has anyone ever tried Tripowin C8 or its cheaper Zonie 16 bro? I want trebles back keeping bass.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Final Audio F3100 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-f3100.24364/reviews#item-review-23685

Absolute garbage, in to the Shadow realm it goes (F tier).


----------



## IEMusic

Theri0n said:


> Does anyone here still enjoy Audbos/Tenhz P4? I am looking for a cable to substitute stock retaining original sound signature with bass and trebles. This one shaved trebles off just like any pure copper does. Has anyone ever tried Tripowin C8 or its cheaper Zonie 16 bro? I want trebles back keeping bass.


I find them to sound pretty neutral.   I didn’t notice any significant freq response shifts when I substituted either the C8 or the Zonie 16 for stock cables.  I like them as an everyday cable.


----------



## kmmbd

IEManiac said:


> I wonder how these Final Audio jobs would fare when compared *unsighted* with Chi-Fi offerings.


Don't quite get the point of blind comparisons with IEMs. The tonal differences are very easy to pick up. Nothing to do with expectation bias as well since the more you expect the higher the chance of disappointment.

As for the bit about how they fare against chi-fi, most of them are midrange specialists and if you appreciate vocals you'll be hard pressed to find their analogues elsewhere. But yes, not for everyone I'd assume.


----------



## IEManiac

kmmbd said:


> Don't quite get the point of blind comparisons with IEMs. The tonal differences are very easy to pick up. Nothing to do with expectation bias as well since the more you expect the higher the chance of disappointment.
> 
> As for the bit about how they fare against chi-fi, most of them are midrange specialists and if you appreciate vocals you'll be hard pressed to find their analogues elsewhere. But yes, not for everyone I'd assume.


'Nothing to do with expectation bias' 😂😂😂😂.


----------



## 531839

Hi guys newbie here. Are there any IEMs in the size and looking of the Tin t2? Or are the T2 still the ones to go for under 50$?

Loving my DT880 so I think the Tin T2 will be the right ones for My liking

tia


----------



## rayliam80 (May 17, 2020)

Fl Es said:


> Hi guys newbie here. Are there any IEMs in the size and looking of the Tin t2? Or are the T2 still the ones to go for under 50$?
> 
> Loving my DT880 so I think the Tin T2 will be the right ones for My liking
> 
> tia



The T2 is not bad for what it is in the under $50 segment. I don't think the T2 reminded me much of my DT990 Pro, as far as I can remember though. I just mention it because I've read often that the DT880 and the DT990 Pro are quite similar. If you can manage to get a good fit, the T2 is still very good. I prefer my Blon BL-03 which is similar in shape and size, has good timbre and a more fun bass response. Apparently, the Blon BL-05, the new version, have addressed some of the fit issues. Read up on it if you're interested. Likewise with the T2, the Blon's can be fussy with fit too. My ears seem to be on the smaller side. Other good options in the under $50 realm could be the KZ ZSX though based from others, the timbre may not be as good as the T2 and Blon. The ZSX is larger and seems to have more of the shell design common to custom IEMs. Few people have mentioned anything about fit issues with those and other IEMs (TRN, CCA, KZ, BQEYZ etc) similar in shell shape design.


----------



## mbwilson111

Q





rayliam80 said:


> I just mention it because I've read often that the DT880 and the DT990 Pro are quite similar. If y



NOT similar at all.  Love the 880.... Hate 990.


----------



## IEManiac

Fl Es said:


> Hi guys newbie here. Are there any IEMs in the size and looking of the Tin t2? Or are the T2 still the ones to go for under 50$?
> 
> Loving my DT880 so I think the Tin T2 will be the right ones for My liking
> 
> tia


That or *BQEYZ KC2*.


----------



## rayliam80

mbwilson111 said:


> Q
> 
> NOT similar at all.  Love the 880.... Hate 990.



When the cable of my DT990 Pro went out, I considered the DT880 as a replacement but read they were still a bit similar so I opted to try something else (HE-4XX). Anyway, that was my experience. If the DT880 is a bit more neutral in sound, then the T2 is still a very good rec as the DT990 Pro was v-shape-ish to my ears.


----------



## IEManiac

DT880 is most definitely not V shaped.


----------



## audio123

Fl Es said:


> Hi guys newbie here. Are there any IEMs in the size and looking of the Tin t2? Or are the T2 still the ones to go for under 50$?
> 
> Loving my DT880 so I think the Tin T2 will be the right ones for My liking
> 
> tia


I recommend BQEYZ KB100.


----------



## Cevisi

rayliam80 said:


> When the cable of my DT990 Pro went out, I considered the DT880 as a replacement but read they were still a bit similar so I opted to try something else (HE-4XX). Anyway, that was my experience. If the DT880 is a bit more neutral in sound, then the T2 is still a very good rec as the DT990 Pro was v-shape-ish to my ears.


990 is more v shaped on the brighter side. With bigger stage compared to 880.

The 880 is more neutral whit better imaging compared to 990.

When your cable dies i would consider to mod them whit a balanced plug its very easy












These are the DT 770 250Ohm


----------



## IEMusic

Fl Es said:


> Hi guys newbie here. Are there any IEMs in the size and looking of the Tin t2? Or are the T2 still the ones to go for under 50$?
> 
> Loving my DT880 so I think the Tin T2 will be the right ones for My liking
> 
> tia



If looking for an IEM under $50, I’d stick to one with just DDs, for better tonality and timbre.  Hybrid IEMs are harder to implement really well, and are much harder to do for a budget price.

I’d recommend sticking with the BLON BL03 or the Tin T2 as recommended.  The BLON if you want a more fun tuning with lots of bass, and the T2 if you want a more neutral sounding IEM.  Both have tunings that are inoffensive, and very easy to like a lot.  Hence their popularity.


----------



## rayliam80 (May 17, 2020)

Cevisi said:


> 990 is more v shaped on the brighter side. With bigger stage compared to 880.
> 
> The 880 is more neutral whit better imaging compared to 990.
> 
> ...



I ended up giving away my DT990 Pro to a close friend so he could re-cable them. They were worn down and needed fixing up - new earpads and headband. My friend is still using them to this day. They were my portable monitors, so to speak, when I was doing location recordings and I needed to check mixes and stuff in quiet environments when I was away from my house. They ended up getting abused quite a bit. They even spent a few Houston summers mostly in the backseat or in the trunk of my car. Which isn't good for anything if you know anything about summers in Houston, let alone in Texas.


----------



## Cevisi

rayliam80 said:


> I ended up giving away my DT990 Pro to a close friend so he could re-cable them. They were worn down and needed fixing up - new earpads and headband. My friend is still using them to this day. They were my portable monitors, so to speak, when I was doing location recordings and I needed to check mixes and stuff in quiet environments when I was away from my house. They ended up getting abused quite a bit. They even spent a few Houston summers mostly in the backseat or in the trunk of my car. Which isn't good for anything if you know anything about summers in Houston, let alone in Texas.


no, i don`t know about houston summer what is bad about them ? too hot with high amount bee pollen ?

here in south germany everything you let outside between mai and july gets in a few hours covered whit yellow bee pollen badly but it never gets hotter then 35 degree celcius(95 degree fahrenheit)


----------



## IEMusic

Cevisi said:


> no, i don`t know about houston summer what is bad about them ? too hot with high amount bee pollen ?
> 
> here in south germany everything you let outside between mai and july gets in a few hours covered whit yellow bee pollen badly but it never gets hotter then 35 degree celcius(95 degree fahrenheit)


Very hot! ...and humid!


----------



## Cevisi (May 17, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> If looking for an IEM under $50, I’d stick to one with just DDs, for better tonality and timbre.  Hybrid IEMs are harder to implement really well, and are much harder to do for a budget price.
> 
> I’d recommend sticking with the BLON BL03 or the Tin T2 as recommended.  The BLON if you want a more fun tuning with lots of bass, and the T2 if you want a more neutral sounding IEM.  Both have tunings that are inoffensive, and very easy to like a lot.  Hence their popularity.


T2 is one off my favorite iems in everything beside resolution and details. they do somthing magic to my ear i dont know what it is everything on it sounds so musical and holographic and pleasant. best fit ever for me whit inairs foam tips i put them all the way donw the nozzel so that they cover up the vent hole for extra bass

if there where a t2 with better resolution and details i would spend alot of money for it


----------



## IEMusic

Cevisi said:


> T2 is one off my favorite iems in everything beside resolution and details. they do somthing magic to my ear i dont know what it is everything on it sounds so musical and holographic and pleasant. best fit ever for me whit inairs foam tips i put them all the way donw the nozzel so that they cover up the vent hole for extra bass
> 
> if they where a t2 with better resolution and details i would spend alot of money for it


I agree!

The T2 and BL03 also make great gifts for friends & family, to get them into good sounding IEMs.


----------



## Cevisi

IEMusic said:


> Very hot! ...and humid!


ahh ok hummid i understand. that problems we dont have here just this massiv amount bee pollen


----------



## 531839 (May 17, 2020)

Allright thank you guys. So I will get the BL03 (are the matte ones a special drop Edition?) and the T2 (I really like the minimalism of their looking - not as huge and bright as kz zsn etc.)

and yes you really need to mod the DTs especially if you want to use them as headset without a extra cable for the mic


----------



## Cevisi

Fl Es said:


> Allright thank you guys. So I will get the BL03 (are the matte ones a special drop Edition?) and the T2 (I really like the minimalism of their looking - not as huge and bright as kz zsn etc.)
> 
> and yes you really need to mod the DTs especially if you want to use them as headset without a extra cable for the mic


 no thy are all the same. Bl3 needs power to shine hope you have a portable amp/dac btr3-5 or es 100. I use them balanced on high gain. Out of my phone or single ended on low gain they are somehow boring


----------



## mochill

#Aliexpress Your US $1.00 in coupons are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZfqnqR


----------



## Dally Sidhu

What would you guys recommend for someone who likes bass, has a budget of around $50 and wants bluetooth IEMS (not true wireless, iems with a band to put on or around neck)?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Here are my reviews on the Final Audio E2000 grade B- and E3000 grade A-. 

E2000: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-e2000.22680/reviews#item-review-23693

E3000: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-design-e3000.22426/reviews#item-review-23692


----------



## yorosello

Someone is sending me an LZ A6mini during this Ali sale but i still need to wait probably a month or more for it to reach me


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 18, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Here are my reviews on the Final Audio E2000 grade B- and E3000 grade A-.
> 
> E2000: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-e2000.22680/reviews#item-review-23693
> 
> E3000: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-design-e3000.22426/reviews#item-review-23692


"A" is for bAss 

P. S. Do you have ED9?
Can < $10 replace > $75?


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> "A" is for bAss
> 
> P. S. Do you have ED9?
> Can < $10 replace > $75?


yeah I have the ED9 and the E3000 sounds much better in every way. I purchased the E3000 for like 40 usd on amazon japan so they are not 75 usd.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah I have the ED9 and the E3000 sounds much better in every way. I purchased the E3000 for like 40 usd on amazon japan so they are not 75 usd.


I meant ED9 with two filters replacing both E3000 & E2000


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> I meant ED9 with two filters replacing both E3000 & E2000


yeah of course the ED9 will be a better value since you are essentially getting 2 iems for the price of one (and at a low price too). But at that price point I think earbuds perform better when it comes to pure SQ.


----------



## agawa

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah of course the ED9 will be a better value since you are essentially getting 2 iems for the price of one (and at a low price too). But at that price point I think earbuds perform better when it comes to pure SQ.


+1 for the ED9 value, pure budget fun. As a side note, mine failed on left side after 8 mths of daily (ab)use, cable connection likely. Just received a new one and to my surprise it sounds considerably better OOTB - tighter, leaner bass, clearer midrange, better vocals, even with the bass filter, great stage. Using spinfits cp100. Not far off Crescent or blon03. Maybe KZ (kudos btw) retuned it or I just got lucky on QC.


----------



## peskypesky

agawa said:


> +1 for the ED9 value, pure budget fun. As a side note, mine failed on left side after 8 mths of daily (ab)use, cable connection likely. Just received a new one and to my surprise it sounds considerably better OOTB - tighter, leaner bass, clearer midrange, better vocals, even with the bass filter, great stage. Using spinfits cp100. Not far off Crescent or blon03. Maybe KZ (kudos btw) retuned it or I just got lucky on QC.


Yes, I love my ED9's. Listening with them now and the past three weeks while I'm visiting my brother.  I have been listening to everything from classical music to heavy metal, and I find that they do a great job with everything. I do use eq to tweak if needed. Often I add a but of low end because I'm a lover of robust bass.

I've had mine for over three years.


----------



## RikudouGoku

peskypesky said:


> Yes, I love my ED9's. Listening with them now and the past three weeks while I'm visiting my brother.  I have been listening to everything from classical music to heavy metal, and I find that they do a great job with everything. I do use eq to tweak if needed. Often I add a but of low end because I'm a lover of robust bass.
> 
> I've had mine for over three years.


mad respect to you for being able to use the same stuff so long. I wonder if I can hold myself from getting anything new for 3 months lol...Hell Sometimes I order more when I already have something else that is on the way.


----------



## agawa

peskypesky said:


> Yes, I love my ED9's. Listening with them now and the past three weeks while I'm visiting my brother.  I have been listening to everything from classical music to heavy metal, and I find that they do a great job with everything. I do use eq to tweak if needed. Often I add a but of low end because I'm a lover of robust bass.
> 
> I've had mine for over three years.


Agreed, ED9 just doesn't get boring. When I said leaner bass, that's compared to the boombox that was my previous set. Also a fan of plentiful, tight bass... why I got the DR2


----------



## peskypesky (May 18, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> mad respect to you for being able to use the same stuff so long. I wonder if I can hold myself from getting anything new for 3 months lol...Hell Sometimes I order more when I already have something else that is on the way.


oh, I've bought many sets of headphones and IEM's in the past few years. But the ED9's remain a favorite for when I'm on the move. They're sturdy and they won't cost much to replace if I lose them.

I'm waiting for a set of Blon BL-03's to arrive from China, but it's taking so long that I have about 6 other pairs of IEM's in my AliExpress shopping cart and a couple in my Amazon shopping cart!


----------



## audio123 (May 18, 2020)

Anew X-One Review. Very clean & focused sound.
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. Take care and stay safe everyone!


----------



## ChristianM

Between KZ ZSX and CCA C12 which one is better in vocals (especially male vocals), which one is less harsh and fatiguing in treble? thanks


----------



## DynamicEars

ChristianM said:


> Between KZ ZSX and CCA C12 which one is better in vocals (especially male vocals), which one is less harsh and fatiguing in treble? thanks



ZsX of course.
C12 have more aggressive upper mids.


----------



## IEMusic

ChristianM said:


> Between KZ ZSX and CCA C12 which one is better in vocals (especially male vocals), which one is less harsh and fatiguing in treble? thanks



I haven’t heard the CCA C12, but the ZSX doesn’t have harsh and fatiguing treble.  It‘s fine for vocals, but not that great due to having BA timbre, but that‘s just my opinion.  In this price range, I prefer single DDs instead of hybrids.


----------



## ChristianM

Thanks* DynamicEars & IEMusic *is there any decent single DD or single DD and single BA IEM for around $35 that have good mids and details as well? I'm aware of Blon BL 03, any other? thanks


----------



## IEManiac

ChristianM said:


> Thanks* DynamicEars & IEMusic *is there any decent single DD or single DD and single BA IEM for around $35 that have good mids and details as well? I'm aware of Blon BL 03, any other? thanks


I scored the TFZ T2 Galaxy for about $40. Single DD.


----------



## DynamicEars

ChristianM said:


> Thanks* DynamicEars & IEMusic *is there any decent single DD or single DD and single BA IEM for around $35 that have good mids and details as well? I'm aware of Blon BL 03, any other? thanks



You got your answer, thats the only thing in my mind for your budget, one of the best


----------



## ChristianM

well TFZ T2 Galaxy is minimum $55 on Aliexpress. Think I'll go for ZSX ($34.70) or C12 ($28.50). Thanks again


----------



## Dcell7

blade74 said:


> Rikudou, mine says Shenzhen.
> Apparently mine are on their way all of a sudden too.
> I opted for cheap delivery because i figured in current times it would take long no matter what I chose and figured I wouldnt spend the money on DHL.


I have ordered L3 from DD-Audio and the tracking has been stuck for a week on the same status like in your picture. Did you eventually receive your order ? Was there any update on the tracking ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> I have ordered L3 from DD-Audio and the tracking has been stuck for a week on the same status like in your picture. Did you eventually receive your order ? Was there any update on the tracking ?


Once the package has left china it usually doesnt update until it arrived at your country (unless it is DHL express, then they usually give updates quite often). Give it more time and especially now in this situation.

I recieved my urbanfun just one day out of nowhere and the dhl tracking page still hasnt updated at all.


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> Once the package has left china it usually doesnt update until it arrived at your country (unless it is DHL express, then they usually give updates quite often). Give it more time and especially now in this situation.
> 
> I recieved my urbanfun just one day out of nowhere and the dhl tracking page still hasnt updated at all.


It was shipped with Aliexpress standard shipping and i always get full tracking with this shipping option to The Netherlands. The thing is mostly it hangs one to a few days in this tracking status and then the tracking moves on.

I have ordered a like a hundred packages with Aliexpress standard shipping so this kind of feels weird. Especially with the messages recently on Head-Fi about how DD-Audio/Linsoul is screwing up their logistics and customer service.

For example a package i received last week with Aliexpress standard shipping.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> It was shipped with Aliexpress standard shipping and i always get full tracking with this shipping option to The Netherlands. The thing is mostly it hangs one to a few days in this tracking status and then the tracking moves on.
> 
> I have ordered a like a hundred packages with Aliexpress standard shipping so this kind of feels weird. Especially with the messages recently on Head-Fi about how DD-Audio/Linsoul is screwing up their logistics and customer service.
> 
> For example a package i received last week with Aliexpress standard shipping.


ok, guess you get more updates than I do then. But give them some more time, this isnt happening only with linsoul, it is affecting a lot of different sellers/stores.


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> ok, guess you get more updates than I do then. But give them some more time, this isnt happening only with linsoul, it is affecting a lot of different sellers/stores.


Yes the tracking with this shipping option is quite detailed and up to date. I have messaged DD-Audio while awaiting patiently. Can’t do anything more i guess.


----------



## blade74

Dcell7 said:


> I have ordered L3 from DD-Audio and the tracking has been stuck for a week on the same status like in your picture. Did you eventually receive your order ? Was there any update on the tracking ?


No package yet. 
it doesn’t bother me too much as long as it arrives eventually.
I just hope it doesn’t get lost.


----------



## RikudouGoku

blade74 said:


> No package yet.
> it doesn’t bother me too much as long as it arrives eventually.
> I just hope it doesn’t get lost.


Yeah, I don't mind waiting as long as it isn't lost.


----------



## Dally Sidhu

What would you guys recommend for someone who likes bass, has a budget of around $50 and wants bluetooth IEMS (not true wireless, iems with a band to put on or around neck)?


----------



## IEMusic

ChristianM said:


> Thanks* DynamicEars & IEMusic *is there any decent single DD or single DD and single BA IEM for around $35 that have good mids and details as well? I'm aware of Blon BL 03, any other? thanks


The BL03 is my main recommendation at that price, another one is the Tin T2, but that‘s if you like a more neutral signature, without boosted bass.  Mids sound great on the T2.  The KZ ZSX is also a good IEM for the price, with a likeable tuning.   I‘m not sure about the CCA.  The TFZ S2 Pro is also quite a good, V-shaped sounding IEM, that fits MUCH better than the BL03, and has much better accessories, but I don’t like the tuning as much as the BLON.


----------



## Dcell7

blade74 said:


> No package yet.
> it doesn’t bother me too much as long as it arrives eventually.
> I just hope it doesn’t get lost.



Thanks for the reply. DD-Audio replied me with a standard covid 19 explanation. 

I agree that waiting is not a problem. The problem is not knowing if it is lost or not.


----------



## 531839 (May 20, 2020)

Has someone experienced the TRN bt20s or fiio utws?
They might be perfect with Tin T2/BL03/zsn for great TWS earphones


----------



## baskingshark

Fl Es said:


> Has someone experienced the TRN bt20s or fiio utws?
> They might be perfect with Tin T2/BL03/zsn for great TWS earphones



I have the TRN BT20S and BT20, the former being "waterproof" and having better battery life than the latter, but the former also is hissier with highly sensitive IEMs eg TFZ No. 3.

My issue with some TWS sets are their BT connectivity, battery life and poor sound quality compared to wired gear, though they are for sure very convenient. The BT20 and BT20S are quite a good compromise from TWS sets as it allows u to use an existing detachable IEM with this bluetooth adapter, thus preserving the sound signature of the IEM u are used to. Connectivity, battery life and sound are good too, though my BT20S died after 3 months of daily use. BT20 is still going strong after almost 9 months of daily use.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> I have the TRN BT20S and BT20, the former being "waterproof" and having better battery life than the latter, but the former also is hissier with highly sensitive IEMs eg TFZ No. 3.
> 
> My issue with some TWS sets are their BT connectivity, battery life and poor sound quality compared to wired gear, though they are for sure very convenient. The BT20 and BT20S are quite a good compromise from TWS sets as it allows u to use an existing detachable IEM with this bluetooth adapter, thus preserving the sound signature of the IEM u are used to. Connectivity, battery life and sound are good too, though my BT20S died after 3 months of daily use. BT20 is still going strong after almost 9 months of daily use.


If I was forced to use bluetooth it would be with something like the Fiio BTR5, rather than those TWS adapters.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> I have the TRN BT20S and BT20, the former being "waterproof" and having better battery life than the latter, but the former also is hissier with highly sensitive IEMs eg TFZ No. 3.
> 
> My issue with some TWS sets are their BT connectivity, battery life and poor sound quality compared to wired gear, though they are for sure very convenient. The BT20 and BT20S are quite a good compromise from TWS sets as it allows u to use an existing detachable IEM with this bluetooth adapter, thus preserving the sound signature of the IEM u are used to. Connectivity, battery life and sound are good too, though my BT20S died after 3 months of daily use. BT20 is still going strong after almost 9 months of daily use.



Wait recently after long time not using my BT20 (non s), they are "dead" couldn't be charged using their dual micro usb cable.
But then I tried to use phone charger and no dice, i charged using my PC also no use. I tried other phone charger and they are back to life (1 unit, and then the other unit) after they came back to life, they can be charged with their dual micro usb cable again. Weird huh? 
So what happened with yours? Maybe same case and you can try?


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> Wait recently after long time not using my BT20 (non s), they are "dead" couldn't be charged using their dual micro usb cable.
> But then I tried to use phone charger and no dice, i charged using my PC also no use. I tried other phone charger and they are back to life (1 unit, and then the other unit) after they came back to life, they can be charged with their dual micro usb cable again. Weird huh?
> So what happened with yours? Maybe same case and you can try?



Yes similar case to yours, it cannot be charged or turned on. I tried a few other micro USB charging cables, but no dice. Oh wells, part of the CHIFI QC crapshoot.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Yes similar case to yours, it cannot be charged or turned on. I tried a few other micro USB charging cables, but no dice. Oh wells, part of the CHIFI QC crapshoot.


Try other AC adaptor with different cable as well not only change the cable and left them for few minutes.


----------



## trumpethead

Dcell7 said:


> Thanks for the reply. DD-Audio replied me with a standard covid 19 explanation.
> 
> I agree that waiting is not a problem. The problem is not knowing if it is lost or not.



DD informed me that my Urbanblobs had


----------



## trumpethead

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, I don't mind waiting as long as it isn't lost.



DD informed me that my Urbanblobs had been returned to them by the shipper.. They were going to reship them without informing me until I told them no don't want to wait 3 months again.. Opened a dispute and AE stated I had to wait 10 days since the tracking is showing still in transit and the Protection is still valid even after I sent evidence showing a screen shot of DD saying they had been returned... Lesson here. AE is not as compliant as they used to be with disputes therefore doing business AE is shaky at best.. Also though I know in these times international purchasing can be risky, and We definitively have bigger fish to fry than a few late /lost packages I am going to restrict my purchases to Amazon (Blon 05 ordered) and Ebay even though the cost is a bit higher.. Maybe it will slow down my impulse buying.. Lol Stay safe everyone..


----------



## Dcell7 (May 20, 2020)

trumpethead said:


> DD informed me that my Urbanblobs had


I asked them today to enquire at the carrier about the status of the package. They replied me that the carrier said the package is still in transit. Somehow i am not totally convinced as there are multiple reports about shipping problems at Linsoul/DD-Audio. Guess i have no choice but to wait.


----------



## chinerino

Hey I just created an audio website for reviews and I just did a review on the Moondrop KXXs, FiiO FH1s and the BLON-03! take a look!
Link: https://www.perrivanaudio.com/


----------



## H T T (May 20, 2020)

chinerino said:


> Hey I just created an audio website for reviews and I just did a review on the Moondrop KXXs, FiiO FH1s and the BLON-03! take a look!
> Link: https://www.perrivanaudio.com/



Nice review of the FiiO FH1s! 

I found the FH1s really benefited from an amp. The lower mids are more even to the upper mids with amping. I am using the Q1 Mk II.


----------



## brianforever (May 21, 2020)

Another addition to my collection 😍






Are you able to guess the Model of this 3 Drivers Monstrosity ?


----------



## MrMuunster

hi! , want to ask somehting, Are the Tanchjim Oxygen still worth it in 2020 ? and which is better in SQ Thieaudio L3 or Tanchhjim Oxygen , Thanks!!


----------



## MartianMonkey

Massdrop has the Alpha & Delta KS3 for $89. Would you say these are worth picking up at that price?


----------



## fenderbendr

What are some of the best Chinese IEM’s out there under $400 with a good amount of bass and punch?

 I have some Westone AM pro 30’s right now that I use in my band, but they’re pretty neutral and boring to use when listening to music.


----------



## RikudouGoku

fenderbendr said:


> What are some of the best Chinese IEM’s out there under $400 with a good amount of bass and punch?
> 
> I have some Westone AM pro 30’s right now that I use in my band, but they’re pretty neutral and boring to use when listening to music.


Audiosense T800 (BA that sounds similar to a DD)

LZ A6 (Quality bass and good quantity too) 

Dunu DK2001 (probably, dont have it)

Urbanfun ISS014 (Cheaper but still very impressive)

TFZ No.3 ( Rumble party, not so tight though)

(the stuff I have and can personally recommend except the DK2001)


----------



## MrMuunster

RikudouGoku said:


> Audiosense T800 (BA that sounds similar to a DD)
> 
> LZ A6 (Quality bass and good quantity too)
> 
> ...


i see your tag and see Blessing 2 , What do you think about it ? is it worth the price ? or there is something better at that price point ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

MrMuunster said:


> i see your tag and see Blessing 2 , What do you think about it ? is it worth the price ? or there is something better at that price point ?


It is definitely worth the price. But as always it is up to what you personally want. Do you want a fun iem with massive bass? or a thinner-analytical-bright iem with a very clean sound overall, then the B2 is a very good iem for you.


----------



## Wiljen (May 21, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> The question is - do those who own already the Starfield _need_ the Diamond?



If I had to pick one of the two, I think the Starfield is marginally better so would go to that, but if you own the Diamond, the differences between it and the Starfield don't justify the spend in my estimation.   Starfield was a touch more detailed while Diamond is slightly more relaxed.   Others may prefer the diamond because of that smoothness it brings.

Reviews of both are on my blog along with the WG T-one which also slots into that group nicely.

W


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is there anyway to see when a product was added to aliexpress/taobao? Like when you find an iem you are not familiar with but want to check if it is a new or an old iem. (obviously search if there are posts/reviews/impressions about it first).


----------



## IEManiac

Wiljen said:


> If I had to pick one of the two, I think the Starfield is marginally better so would go to that, but if you own the Diamond, the differences between it and the Starfield don't justify the spend in my estimation.   Starfield was a touch more detailed while Diamond is slightly more relaxed.   Others may prefer the diamond because of that smoothness it brings.
> 
> Reviews of both are on my blog along with the WG T-one which also slots into that group nicely.
> 
> W


So Starfielders need not get the WG T-one?


----------



## IEMusic (May 21, 2020)

fenderbendr said:


> What are some of the best Chinese IEM’s out there under $400 with a good amount of bass and punch?
> 
> I have some Westone AM pro 30’s right now that I use in my band, but they’re pretty neutral and boring to use when listening to music.



TFZ No.3 is a bass head IEM.  BLON BL03 has a lot of bass as well, and I prefer its tonality/tuning to the No.3.  ThieAudio Legacy 3 doesn’t have a ton of bass, but has a good amount, and can hit hard if needed.  It is a well balanced yet fun IEM, and is currently easily one of my favorites.  If you happen to want open back (no isolation, but huge soundstage), and use an iPhone or iPad, the Audeze iSine10 with cypher cable has great bass, and is easy to adjust with EQ.

Oh, also the Shouer Tape has a lot of clean bass, but it has a unique tuning and sound, so it is not safe universal recommendation.  

Honestly, there are a bunch of IEMs with good bass that are no where near your $400 limit.  You could actually get a few different ones.


----------



## fenderbendr

RikudouGoku said:


> Audiosense T800 (BA that sounds similar to a DD)
> 
> LZ A6 (Quality bass and good quantity too)
> 
> ...


Thanks for this list.  I've actually tried the T800's but didn't like them at all.  The high end did not sound good to me and the bass wasn't great.  I'll take a look at the others though.  Would you say all these would equal or surpass the quality of the Westone am pro30's I have?  I'd have to sell them to afford these new Chinese ones.


IEMusic said:


> TFZ No.3 is a bass head IEM.  BLON BL03 has a lot of bass as well, and I prefer its tonality/tuning to the No.3.  ThieAudio Legacy 3 doesn’t have a ton of bass, but has a good amount, and can hit hard if needed.  It is a well balanced yet fun IEM, and is currently easily one of my favorites.  If you happen to want open back (no isolation, but huge soundstage), and use an iPhone or iPad, the Audeze iSine10 with cypher cable has great bass, and is easy to adjust with EQ.
> 
> Oh, also the Shouer Tape has a lot of clean bass, but it has a unique tuning and sound, so it is not safe universal recommendation.
> 
> Honestly, there are a bunch of IEMs with good bass that are no where near your $400 limit.  You could actually get a few different ones.


Thanks for the recommendations!  I'll take a look at those.  Would you say they would equal or surpass the quality of my Westones I have?  I'd have to sell them to get the new Chinese ones you recommended.


----------



## RikudouGoku

fenderbendr said:


> Thanks for this list.  I've actually tried the T800's but didn't like them at all.  The high end did not sound good to me and the bass wasn't great.  I'll take a look at the others though.  Would you say all these would equal or surpass the quality of the Westone am pro30's I have?  I'd have to sell them to afford these new Chinese ones.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations!  I'll take a look at those.  Would you say they would equal or surpass the quality of my Westones I have?  I'd have to sell them to get the new Chinese ones you recommended.


I didnt like the T800 either. But love the A6. But it depends on how much bass quantity you need. I am not familiar with westones so someone else will have to help you. I am pretty sure that @baskingshark has/had some westones.


----------



## fenderbendr

RikudouGoku said:


> I didnt like the T800 either. But love the A6. But it depends on how much bass quantity you need. I am not familiar with westones so someone else will have to help you. I am pretty sure that @baskingshark has/had some westones.


Thanks, I'll check them out!  @baskingshark if you have experience with Westones, would you mind sharing how the Chinese IEM's in the same price range compare?


----------



## RikudouGoku

fenderbendr said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out!  @baskingshark if you have experience with Westones, would you mind sharing how the Chinese IEM's in the same price range compare?


he is in singapore, so you gonna have to wait until he wakes up


----------



## Wiljen

Wiljen said:


> If I had to pick one of the two, I think the Starfield is marginally better so would go to that, but if you own the Diamond, the differences between it and the Starfield don't justify the spend in my estimation.   Starfield was a touch more detailed while Diamond is slightly more relaxed.   Others may prefer the diamond because of that smoothness it brings.   reviews of both are on my blog if you want more details.
> 
> W





IEManiac said:


> So Starfielders need not get the WG T-one?



for me the three are close enough that I don't feel the need to own more than one of them.  As always, take that as one person's opinion and somebody else will be along shortly to provide another point of view.   For reference my blog has FR charts of all three done on the same test setup so you can get an idea of where they part company.

W


----------



## Wiljen

Wiljen said:


> If I had to pick one of the two, I think the Starfield is marginally better so would go to that, but if you own the Diamond, the differences between it and the Starfield don't justify the spend in my estimation.   Starfield was a touch more detailed while Diamond is slightly more relaxed.   Others may prefer the diamond because of that smoothness it brings.
> 
> Reviews of both are on my blog along with the WG T-one which also slots into that group nicely.
> 
> W



Heres a quick and dirty FR on both I ran back to back just to give an idea - Diamond is a bit more scooped based on the result, but similar shape throughout the entire range.


----------



## IEMusic

fenderbendr said:


> Thanks for this list.  I've actually tried the T800's but didn't like them at all.  The high end did not sound good to me and the bass wasn't great.  I'll take a look at the others though.  Would you say all these would equal or surpass the quality of the Westone am pro30's I have?  I'd have to sell them to afford these new Chinese ones.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations!  I'll take a look at those.  Would you say they would equal or surpass the quality of my Westones I have?  I'd have to sell them to get the new Chinese ones you recommended.


I thought that you use the Westones as a monitor, with your band?  If so, why would you sell it?  I‘m not familiar with those Westones.  With the BLON BL03 being less than $30, I think you could get them w/o selling the Westones.


----------



## fenderbendr

IEMusic said:


> I thought that you use the Westones as a monitor, with your band?  If so, why would you sell it?  I‘m not familiar with those Westones.  With the BLON BL03 being less than $30, I think you could get them w/o selling the Westones.


I guess I should’ve said that if I were to get something that cost as much as the westones, I’d sell them.  I think I can afford the Blon’s for $30. Haha


----------



## IEMusic

fenderbendr said:


> I guess I should’ve said that if I were to get something that cost as much as the westones, I’d sell them.  I think I can afford the Blon’s for $30. Haha


Out of all of the IEMs that I mentioned, the only one that I would consider good to use as a stage monitor is the Legacy 3.   It can provide good isolation, especially if you get it in custom IEM form.   It also has a tuning that could work well as a stage monitor.  What instrument do you play?


----------



## IEManiac

Wiljen said:


> Heres a quick and dirty FR on both I ran back to back just to give an idea - Diamond is a bit more scooped based on the result, but similar shape throughout the entire range.


Yeah, that's the nail in the coffin for me. Thanks.


----------



## fenderbendr

IEMusic said:


> Out of all of the IEMs that I mentioned, the only one that I would consider good to use as a stage monitor is the Legacy 3.   It can provide good isolation, especially if you get it in custom IEM form.   It also has a tuning that could work well as a stage monitor.  What instrument do you play?


I don’t use custom fit IEM’s, just the stock foam tips that come with the Westones.  I play electric guitar


----------



## IEMusic

fenderbendr said:


> I don’t use custom fit IEM’s, just the stock foam tips that come with the Westones.  I play electric guitar


I think the L3 would work well as a stage monitor, with foam tips.  It should work well for a guitarist.


----------



## baskingshark

fenderbendr said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out!  @baskingshark if you have experience with Westones, would you mind sharing how the Chinese IEM's in the same price range compare?



The Westones are overpriced IMHO. I have 3 pairs (Westone W30, Westone 3, Westone UM1), used them mostly for stage monitoring and was a big Westone fanboy for many years, until I realized their QC isn't the best, 2 of them died at the cable insertion within 2 years and I had to repair them. And I was babying these sets and not anyhow chucking them, but keeping them in hard cases when not in use. Then I checked out their product insert and it was proudly written that they were "designed in USA", "made in China" LOL. So, for all you know, maybe certain CHIFI companies/OEMs are using the same parts and design for their CHIFI.

SQ wise, most of the 2018 - 2020 CHIFI like $50ish KZ multi BA/hybrid type gear can hit about 80% sound quality of these midfi Westones, but at 10% the price. In terms of technical performance like details, imaging, instrument separation and clarity, the CHIFI definitely hold their own, maybe the Westones have slightly better refinement in tonality (ie less harsh peaks). Most of the Westones use Knowles drivers, so their sound is rather dampened with less of an edge definition to CHIFI which usually use Bellsings, so some like it, some don't. But if u are gonna use them for stage monitoring and can EQ certain frequencies, the CHIFI budget gear (which usually have boosted upper mids/lower treble) can sound almost the same as the Westones during monitoring with just a slight drop in the upper frequencies.

The Westones also maybe hold the edge in being very comfortable and providing good isolation, and indeed, Shures and Westones are still held up by a lot of my bandmates to be good stage monitors, but I was glad I discovered CHIFI, won't need to sell a kidney to get a stage monitor nowadays!


----------



## fenderbendr

IEMusic said:


> I think the L3 would work well as a stage monitor, with foam tips.  It should work well for a guitarist.


That’s good to know.  I saw in a previous post the L3 is one of your favorites along with the Se846.  Do you like the shures better for stage monitors because they isolate better?  Do the L3’s have a good amount of bass or are they pretty flat?


baskingshark said:


> The Westones are overpriced IMHO. I have 3 pairs (Westone W30, Westone 3, Westone UM1), used them mostly for stage monitoring and was a big Westone fanboy for many years, until I realized their QC isn't the best, 2 of them died at the cable insertion within 2 years and I had to repair them. And I was babying these sets and not anyhow chucking them, but keeping them in hard cases when not in use. Then I checked out their product insert and it was proudly written that they were "designed in USA", "made in China" LOL. So, for all you know, maybe certain CHIFI companies/OEMs are using the same parts and design for their CHIFI.
> 
> SQ wise, most of the 2018 - 2020 CHIFI like $50ish KZ multi BA/hybrid type gear can hit about 80% sound quality of these midfi Westones, but at 10% the price. In terms of technical performance like details, imaging, instrument separation and clarity, the CHIFI definitely hold their own, maybe the Westones have slightly better refinement in tonality (ie less harsh peaks). Most of the Westones use Knowles drivers, so their sound is rather dampened with less of an edge definition to CHIFI which usually use Bellsings, so some like it, some don't. But if u are gonna use them for stage monitoring and can EQ certain frequencies, the CHIFI budget gear (which usually have boosted upper mids/lower treble) can sound almost the same as the Westones during monitoring with just a slight drop in the upper frequencies.
> 
> The Westones also maybe hold the edge in being very comfortable and providing good isolation, and indeed, Shures and Westones are still held up by a lot of my bandmates to be good stage monitors, but I was glad I discovered CHIFI, won't need to sell a kidney to get a stage monitor nowadays!


Wow, that’s interesting.  I’ve had cheaper Chinese IEM’s in the past (KZ ZS3, KZ AS10, and other cheap ones), but the westones sounded much better for monitoring IMO.  I guess the westones are popular because they’re advertised as strictly for musicians, right?

The AM pro 30’s I have sound good, they’re just very neutral and boring to me.  I’m looking for something that could also be used as a stage monitor, but with more low end and punch.  What do you usually use for monitoring instead of the Westones?


----------



## baskingshark

fenderbendr said:


> Wow, that’s interesting.  I’ve had cheaper Chinese IEM’s in the past (KZ ZS3, KZ AS10, and other cheap ones), but the westones sounded much better for monitoring IMO.  I guess the westones are popular because they’re advertised as strictly for musicians, right?
> 
> The AM pro 30’s I have sound good, they’re just very neutral and boring to me.  I’m looking for something that could also be used as a stage monitor, but with more low end and punch.  What do you usually use for monitoring instead of the Westones?



I usually use the Audiosense T800 (8 knowles BA) for stage monitoring nowadays, but I remembered u bought it before but sold it?

My other options are the Hisenior B5+ (5 Knowles BA), but this set has a subbass roll off but is good for vocals/guitars due to the midcentric tuning. And I occasionally still use my Westones since I've bought them anyway.

Westones may be suited for monitoring as u say especially those that are tuned neutralish, but yeah they sound boring for causal listening. For stage monitoring, if u have an EQ box or soundman (which most modern day bands have some form of), u can easily EQ certain frequencies in the CHIFI to help make it neutralish. A lot of folks in my band use the KZ ZS10 Pro for monitoring, there was this guy who bought a bagload and gave it out to everyone LOL. I tried the KZ ZS10 pro for monitoring before too, slightly less refined than the average Westone, but it gets the job done for $35 USD. If I didn't hear the higher end CHIFI, I would have gladly just kept the ZS10 Pro for this purpose actually.


----------



## fenderbendr

baskingshark said:


> I usually use the Audiosense T800 (8 knowles BA) for stage monitoring nowadays, but I remembered u bought it before but sold it?
> 
> My other options are the Hisenior B5+ (5 Knowles BA), but this set has a subbass roll off but is good for vocals/guitars due to the midcentric tuning. And I occasionally still use my Westones since I've bought them anyway.
> 
> Westones may be suited for monitoring as u say especially those that are tuned neutralish, but yeah they sound boring for causal listening. For stage monitoring, if u have an EQ box or soundman (which most modern day bands have some form of), u can easily EQ certain frequencies in the CHIFI to help make it neutralish. A lot of folks in my band use the KZ ZS10 Pro for monitoring, there was this guy who bought a bagload and gave it out to everyone LOL. I tried the KZ ZS10 pro for monitoring before too, slightly less refined than the average Westone, but it gets the job done for $35 USD. If I didn't hear the higher end CHIFI, I would have gladly just kept the ZS10 Pro for this purpose actually.


Yeah, I wasn’t a fan of the T800.  They didn’t fit me well, and I didn’t like the high end of them.

I guess I’ll keep doing some research on my other Chifi options and keep using the Westones until I can find something better for the price.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## baskingshark (May 22, 2020)

fenderbendr said:


> Yeah, I wasn’t a fan of the T800.  They didn’t fit me well, and I didn’t like the high end of them.
> 
> I guess I’ll keep doing some research on my other Chifi options and keep using the Westones until I can find something better for the price.  Thanks for the help!



Yeah T800 is a bit bright, but if u add knowles dampers or use a warm source/narrower bore ear tips/foam tips, it helps to lower the treble a bit. But even so, I usually use the T800 in stock form for stage monitoring with a bit of EQ to drop the upper mids/lower treble and it outperforms my midfi westones by a fair margin.

The T800 is pretty finicky with sources, so most of us find a source with as low output impedance as possible is important for it to sound good.

Good luck in your search friend!


----------



## IEMusic

fenderbendr said:


> That’s good to know.  I saw in a previous post the L3 is one of your favorites along with the Se846.  Do you like the shures better for stage monitors because they isolate better?  Do the L3’s have a good amount of bass or are they pretty flat?



I like the Shures as a stage monitor both for isolation (I use multi-flange tips, and drum in a completely enclosed cage), as well as for their more neutral tuning.  I really like the midrange on the se846.  The L3s definitely have a good amount of bass, with DD bass.  They are not neutral, but do sound well balanced, and Harman-ish tuned.  Mids are clear and not too recessed.

I want to get the L3 in CIEM form.  Right now, I‘m just trying to find a place where I can get digital ear impressions made.  I definitely want to try CIEM L3s as a stage monitor.


----------



## RikudouGoku (May 22, 2020)

What iems are you guys waiting for to be released?

My Main candidates are:
*LZ A7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Audiosense AQ7
Tin Hifi P2
BQEYZ Spring 2
Moondrop Super Spaceship (both the reference and bassy sets)

Alternative candidates:
Tin Hifi Electrostatic
Shuoer EJ07/JQ Hua Jiang

Edited in LZ A7


----------



## 1clearhead (May 22, 2020)

Finally, according to the LZ Chi-fi company, the *LZ-A7* will be coming out very soon! So, instead of May as first announced, they'll be out hopefully by mid-July.
So, it's safe to say _-better late, than never_! 

-Clear


----------



## RikudouGoku

1clearhead said:


> Finally, according to the LZ Chi-fi company, the *LZ-A7* will be coming out very soon! So, instead of May as first announced, they'll be out hopefully by mid-July.
> So, it's safe to say _-better late, than never_!


WHAAAAAAAAAT. 
TELL ME EVERYTHING YOU KNOW OR I SHOOT(jk ) .


----------



## 1clearhead (May 22, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAT.
> TELL ME EVERYTHING YOU KNOW OR I SHOOT(jk ) .


This is his message to me through taobao, so please excuse his English, since it's not his first language (translated by google translator).

The LZ-A7 engineering machine will meet you in mid-July. The appearance is similar to the A5. The girl wears it without any pressure. It is configured with a unilateral 7-unit drive, the moving coil is 9.2mm, and the diaphragm is constructed of pu soft edges plus bamboo fibers.  Diaphragm, (the structure is similar to the speaker's low-frequency speaker), the voice coil is an alloy coil (imported, not to mention), the piezoelectric ceramic is a bi-piezoelectric ceramic (imported, to solve the noise floor problem of domestic mobile phone audio adapters)  And the sound quality is also improved), the moving iron uses 4 Lou's (this does not need to be explained, all understand), the intermediate frequency enhancement dial switch (must have an effect, the average 4db enhancement between 100-3k, the direct 4db enhancement in the 1k-2k frequency band  ), 5 pairs of tuning nozzles, 3 pairs of aluminum tubes, 1 pair of steel tubes, 1 pair of copper tubes, surely the sound has changed, personality guarantee (change the drawbacks of the previous version, the damping will not be biased due to clogged ear oil and feces), female  The seat uses a protective mmcx female seat to solve the poor contact or damage of the previous version. The wire is undecided, but it must be upgraded. Regarding the price problem, I can only say that it will not be more expensive than the A6. Other improvements follow up, thank you!

Hopefully, most of you will understand...

-Clear.


----------



## jant71

1clearhead said:


> This is his message to me through taobao, so please excuse his English, since it's not his first language (translated by google translator).
> 
> The LZ-A7 engineering machine will meet you in mid-July. The appearance is similar to the A5. The girl wears it without any pressure. It is configured with a unilateral 7-unit drive, the moving coil is 9.2mm, and the diaphragm is constructed of pu soft edges plus bamboo fibers.  Diaphragm, (the structure is similar to the speaker's low-frequency speaker), the voice coil is an alloy coil (imported, not to mention), the piezoelectric ceramic is a bi-piezoelectric ceramic (imported, to solve the noise floor problem of domestic mobile phone audio adapters)  And the sound quality is also improved), the moving iron uses 4 Lou's (this does not need to be explained, all understand), the intermediate frequency enhancement dial switch (must have an effect, the average 4db enhancement between 100-3k, the direct 4db enhancement in the 1k-2k frequency band  ), 5 pairs of tuning nozzles, 3 pairs of aluminum tubes, 1 pair of steel tubes, 1 pair of copper tubes, surely the sound has changed, personality guarantee (change the drawbacks of the previous version, the damping will not be biased due to clogged ear oil and *feces*), female  The seat uses a protective mmcx female seat to solve the poor contact or damage of the previous version. The wire is undecided, but it must be upgraded. Regarding the price problem, I can only say that it will not be more expensive than the A6. Other improvements follow up, thank you!
> 
> Hope LZ fans understand, Clear.



I hope it would not be more expensive in this current climate. About the feces clogging thing...depends on what you are into. What floats your boat. I am not into that sort of thing. For me they will only go in my ears so I don't think that will be an issue for me. To each his own though. Not for me to judge.


----------



## RikudouGoku

1clearhead said:


> This is his message to me through taobao, so please excuse his English, since it's not his first language (translated by google translator).
> 
> The LZ-A7 engineering machine will meet you in mid-July. The appearance is similar to the A5. The girl wears it without any pressure. It is configured with a unilateral 7-unit drive, the moving coil is 9.2mm, and the diaphragm is constructed of pu soft edges plus bamboo fibers.  Diaphragm, (the structure is similar to the speaker's low-frequency speaker), the voice coil is an alloy coil (imported, not to mention), the piezoelectric ceramic is a bi-piezoelectric ceramic (imported, to solve the noise floor problem of domestic mobile phone audio adapters)  And the sound quality is also improved), the moving iron uses 4 Lou's (this does not need to be explained, all understand), the intermediate frequency enhancement dial switch (must have an effect, the average 4db enhancement between 100-3k, the direct 4db enhancement in the 1k-2k frequency band  ), 5 pairs of tuning nozzles, 3 pairs of aluminum tubes, 1 pair of steel tubes, 1 pair of copper tubes, surely the sound has changed, personality guarantee (change the drawbacks of the previous version, the damping will not be biased due to clogged ear oil and feces), female  The seat uses a protective mmcx female seat to solve the poor contact or damage of the previous version. The wire is undecided, but it must be upgraded. Regarding the price problem, I can only say that it will not be more expensive than the A6. Other improvements follow up, thank you!
> 
> ...


Wow, so there are actually dip switches on it together with 5 tuning nozzles, 3 aluminum tubes, 1 steel tube and 1 copper tube. 

Just how many configurations will there be possible.


----------



## PhonoPhi

1clearhead said:


> This is his message to me through taobao, so please excuse his English, since it's not his first language (translated by google translator).
> 
> The LZ-A7 engineering machine will meet you in mid-July. The appearance is similar to the A5. The girl wears it without any pressure. It is configured with a unilateral 7-unit drive, the moving coil is 9.2mm, and the diaphragm is constructed of pu soft edges plus bamboo fibers.  Diaphragm, (the structure is similar to the speaker's low-frequency speaker), the voice coil is an alloy coil (imported, not to mention), the piezoelectric ceramic is a bi-piezoelectric ceramic (imported, to solve the noise floor problem of domestic mobile phone audio adapters)  And the sound quality is also improved), the moving iron uses 4 Lou's (this does not need to be explained...
> -Clear.


Intriguing, thank you!
What are "4 Lou's"?
It will be interesting to see the measurements that will be able to pinpoint the difference between the tube materials (unless their dimensions are actually different).


----------



## RikudouGoku

@1clearhead Do you know if the A7 has a different tuning than the A6? So it will be good to have both or will the A7 be a direct upgrade for the A6?


----------



## jant71

PhonoPhi said:


> Intriguing, thank you!
> What are "4 Lou's"?
> It will be interesting to see the measurements that will be able to pinpoint the difference between the tube materials (unless their dimensions are actually different).



You know, armatures.  1 dynamic, 2 piezo's, and 4 Lou's. That makes 7.


----------



## Poganin

RikudouGoku said:


> Wow, so there are actually dip switches on it together with 5 tuning nozzles, 3 aluminum tubes, 1 steel tube and 1 copper tube.
> 
> Just how many configurations will there be possible.


My nose tells me that the tuning nozzles and the "tubes" are the same thing, they're just made of different materials. I'm not sure what the tubes would be otherwise.


----------



## jant71 (May 22, 2020)

Poganin said:


> My nose tells me that the tuning nozzles and the "tubes" are the same thing, they're just made of different materials. I'm not sure what the tubes would be otherwise.



I think the tubes will be inserts that go inside the nozzles. Though that it matches up 5 each doesn't make it clear. Perhaps it is short filters that screw into the tubes and then both of those screw onto the body.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> I think the tubes will be inserts that go inside the nozzles. Though that it matches up 5 each doesn't make it clear. Perhaps it is short filters that screw into the tubes and then both of those screw onto the body.


yeah we need more clarification on that. But I would actually be quite happy with ONLY changing the shape of the A6 into something that fits better, which the A5 looks like it does. So my hype is SUPER HIGH right now.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> @1clearhead Do you know if the A7 has a different tuning than the A6? So it will be good to have both or will the A7 be a direct upgrade for the A6?


----------



## fenderbendr

IEMusic said:


> I like the Shures as a stage monitor both for isolation (I use multi-flange tips, and drum in a completely enclosed cage), as well as for their more neutral tuning.  I really like the midrange on the se846.  The L3s definitely have a good amount of bass, with DD bass.  They are not neutral, but do sound well balanced, and Harman-ish tuned.  Mids are clear and not too recessed.
> 
> I want to get the L3 in CIEM form.  Right now, I‘m just trying to find a place where I can get digital ear impressions made.  I definitely want to try CIEM L3s as a stage monitor.


Ok, just curious!  Thanks


----------



## 1clearhead (May 22, 2020)

jant71 said:


> I hope it would not be more expensive in this current climate. About the feces clogging thing...depends on what you are into. What floats your boat. I am not into that sort of thing. For me they will only go in my ears so I don't think that will be an issue for me. To each his own though. Not for me to judge.


I believe in the article I just posted coming and written by LZ the cost would be no more than the A6. But, yea about the feces clogging situation, those were his words, not mine.


----------



## 1clearhead

RikudouGoku said:


> @1clearhead Do you know if the A7 has a different tuning than the A6? So it will be good to have both or will the A7 be a direct upgrade for the A6?


According to his article, he mentions that the tuning will be different, which I think is a good thing! Though, I have no idea if its a direct upgrade. We would have to find out from those that decide to get one for review.


----------



## Dcell7

jant71 said:


> You know, armatures.  1 dynamic, 2 piezo's, and 4 Lou's. That makes 7.



The Chinese use ‘moving iron’ as a translation for BA. As for ‘Lou’ it probably means Knowles. If you google for “lou moving iron” you will find results of Knowles balanced armatures.


----------



## RikudouGoku

1clearhead said:


> I believe in the article I just posted coming and written by LZ the cost would be no more than the A6. But, yea about the feces clogging situation, those were his words, not mine.


I think the "feces" he is talking about is about ear wax. At least in Cantonese the word for ear wax also has the word for feces in it so the translation probably made a misstake there. Hopefully


----------



## Luis1316

1clearhead said:


> I believe in the article I just posted coming and written by LZ the cost would be no more than the A6. But, yea about the feces clogging situation, those were his words, not mine.


Could you post that article so people that know chinese can atleast try to translate it?


----------



## jant71 (May 23, 2020)

1clearhead said:


> I believe in the article I just posted coming and written by LZ the cost would be no more than the A6. But, yea about the feces clogging situation, those were his words, not mine.


Yeah comes across as if I missed it but was in agreement that not raising the price was the proper thing in the current economic climate. Kudos to them for that.

I do hope though they use a different material for the housing. IIRC, several complaints with the LZ A5 about a condensation/moisture build up issue. Going back to that shape seems good but perhaps with some change to ensure that won't be an issue.



Luis1316 said:


> Could you post that article so people that know chinese can at least try to translate it?



Well some of the best laughs come from the machine translations.


----------



## robervaul

Dcell7 said:


> The Chinese use ‘moving iron’ as a translation for BA. As for ‘Lou’ it probably means Knowles. If you google for “lou moving iron” you will find results of Knowles balanced armatures.


So goodbye Bellsing, hello Knowles


----------



## Dcell7

robervaul said:


> So goodbye Bellsing, hello Knowles


It is not for certain though as the translation is very rough and the source is unknown.


----------



## IEMusic

So very many new IEMs on the horizon.   It‘s an incredible time for this hobby.   More amazing is that the pandemic doesn’t seem to have slowed down the development of new products, though it may be that the effects may not be felt for a year or two.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> So very many new IEMs on the horizon.   It‘s an incredible time for this hobby.   More amazing is that the pandemic doesn’t seem to have slowed down the development of new products, though it may be that the effects may not be felt for a year or two.


The last few months has been quite slow in new released though. But now just suddenly they all came out at the same time.


----------



## nxnje (May 23, 2020)

Hello guys, got a good afternoon to study and picking some "old" stuff back. When I was searching for and old pair of IEMs to try again I found again my CCA C12.
I have reviewed them on my website and then I got some other earphones to review so I just left them between all the other stuff I've got in my room.
Hell, today I'm enjoying them a lot, I think they're among the most undervalued IEMs of the last year. I'm loving them, they really feel like a little Meze 99 Classics with some more energy in the lows and a smaller soundstage.. but hey, timbre is similar.


----------



## 1clearhead

Luis1316 said:


> Could you post that article so people that know chinese can atleast try to translate it?


No problem. Here's the Chinese version before translation. Anyone that knows Chinese, please help yourself and chime in, if you can translate it more accurate for us.🧐

LZ-A7工程机将于7月中旬于大家见面，外观类似于A5，女生佩戴也无任何压力，配置为单边7单元驱动，动圈采用9.2mm，振膜构造为pu软边加竹纤维 振膜，(构造类似于音箱低频的喇叭），音圈为合金线圈（进口，不多说），压电陶瓷为双压电陶瓷(进口的，解决国产的用手机音频转接线有底噪问题 而且音质也提升），动铁采用4颗娄氏(这也不用解释了，都懂），中频增强拨码开关(必须有效果，100-3k之间平均4db增强，1k-2k频段直接4db增强 ），调音嘴5对，铝管3对，钢管1对，铜管1对，肯定声音有变化，人格保证（改变以前版本的弊端，阻尼不会因为耳油耳屎堵塞而偏音），母 座采用保护式的mmcx母座，解决以前版本的接触不良或者损坏，线材未定，不过肯定升级，关于售价问题，我只能说不会贵过A6，其他改进后续，谢谢！


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> The last few months has been quite slow in new released though. But now just suddenly they all came out at the same time.


Yeah, there was nothing new for a good three-four months from China, just watching the Ali sellers pages made it obvious the pandemic was grinding things to a halt.....   No doubt the pandemic had obvious effects.  The trickle down effects will be interesting to see.   It'll be interesting to see what some of the tinkerers came up with while on lockdown....  There could be some stagnation, or big leaps in design, who knows?

BQEYZ Spring 2 sounds interesting, but wondering if the BQ6 got shelved due to the pandemic....


----------



## RikudouGoku

1clearhead said:


> No problem. Here's the Chinese version before translation. Anyone that knows Chinese, please help yourself and chime in, if you can translate it more accurate for us.🧐
> 
> LZ-A7工程机将于7月中旬于大家见面，外观类似于A5，女生佩戴也无任何压力，配置为单边7单元驱动，动圈采用9.2mm，振膜构造为pu软边加竹纤维 振膜，(构造类似于音箱低频的喇叭），音圈为合金线圈（进口，不多说），压电陶瓷为双压电陶瓷(进口的，解决国产的用手机音频转接线有底噪问题 而且音质也提升），动铁采用4颗娄氏(这也不用解释了，都懂），中频增强拨码开关(必须有效果，100-3k之间平均4db增强，1k-2k频段直接4db增强 ），调音嘴5对，铝管3对，钢管1对，铜管1对，肯定声音有变化，人格保证（改变以前版本的弊端，阻尼不会因为耳油耳屎堵塞而偏音），母 座采用保护式的mmcx母座，解决以前版本的接触不良或者损坏，线材未定，不过肯定升级，关于售价问题，我只能说不会贵过A6，其他改进后续，谢谢！


Google translate translation sounds weirder than the taobao translation. Except the "feces" is a translation error on the taobao version and on google translate it is ear wax as I suspected


The LZ-A7 engineering machine will meet you in mid-July. The appearance is A5. There is no pressure on the girl. It is configured as a single-sided 7-unit drive, the moving coil is 9.2mm, and the diaphragm is constructed of pu soft edges plus bamboo fiber vibration. Membrane, (speaker that constructs speaker speakers), the voice coil is an alloy coil (imported, not to mention), the piezoelectric ceramic is a bipolar ceramic (imported, to solve the problem of noise floor and sound quality of domestic mobile phone audio adapters) Upgrade), the moving iron uses 4 Lou's (this does not need to be explained, all understand), the intermediate frequency enhancement dial switch (must have an effect, the average 4db enhancement between 100-3k, 1k-2k direct 4db enhancement), adjust 5 pairs of mouthpieces, 3 pairs of aluminum pipes, 1 pair of steel pipes, 1 pair of copper pipes, there must be a change in the sound, personality guarantee (change the drawbacks of the previous version, the damping will not be biased due to blockage of ear oil and ear wax), the female seat is protected The type of mmcx female seat solves the poor contact or damage of the previous version. The wire is undecided, but it must be upgraded. Regarding this kind of problem, I can only say that it will not be expensive than A6. Other improvements follow up, thank you!


----------



## jant71

Using Bing gave me "ear poo" and "dynamic iron 4 times"


----------



## Luis1316 (May 30, 2020)

1clearhead said:


> No problem. Here's the Chinese version before translation. Anyone that knows Chinese, please help yourself and chime in, if you can translate it more accurate for us.🧐
> 
> LZ-A7工程机将于7月中旬于大家见面，外观类似于A5，女生佩戴也无任何压力，配置为单边7单元驱动，动圈采用9.2mm，振膜构造为pu软边加竹纤维 振膜，(构造类似于音箱低频的喇叭），音圈为合金线圈（进口，不多说），压电陶瓷为双压电陶瓷(进口的，解决国产的用手机音频转接线有底噪问题 而且音质也提升），动铁采用4颗娄氏(这也不用解释了，都懂），中频增强拨码开关(必须有效果，100-3k之间平均4db增强，1k-2k频段直接4db增强 ），调音嘴5对，铝管3对，钢管1对，铜管1对，肯定声音有变化，人格保证（改变以前版本的弊端，阻尼不会因为耳油耳屎堵塞而偏音），母 座采用保护式的mmcx母座，解决以前版本的接触不良或者损坏，线材未定，不过肯定升级，关于售价问题，我只能说不会贵过A6，其他改进后续，谢谢！


Ok, I'm not sure about a lot of audio related technical words and their meanings, so instead of literally translating it I will put the most important points of the text:

- IEM body looking close to A5; they also mentioned that it doesn't make any pressure even to females.
- *7 drivers per side*.
- *9.2mm DD*. It resembles close to a monitor's "bass driver membrane".
- *The new dual piezoelectric driver* seems to be imported, and it says that this new driver solves the problem of the noise floor when using adaptors such 3.5mm to usb-c cables for phones; it also has better sound quality than the previous one.
-* 4 Knowles balanced drivers*. They're mainly used for reproducing midrange and they are also implementing switches for these Knowles BAs; they claim that the changes produced by those switches will be noticeable, being able to increase evenly from 100 to 3k by 4db, and "directly" from 1k to 2k *(i'm not sure about the meaning of this, maybe it means that you can manipulate 1-4dbs for 1k and 2k separately?).*
- *5 pairs of mouthpieces, 3 pairs of aluminum tubes, 1 pair of steel tubes, 1 pair of copper tubes. *They're solving the clogging problem from the filters of the last versions. (I'm also confused about the "tubes" and how are they going to be used).
- The female mmcx conector will be using a "protective version" of it*.* Mainly to improve connectivity, poor contact and durability.
- The cable is not decided yet, but they're sure that they want to make an upgrade, quality wise.
- The LZ-A7 is not going to be more expensive than LZ-A6.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@1clearhead Could you ask for pictures on it?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

RikudouGoku said:


> I think the "feces" he is talking about is about ear wax. At least in Cantonese the word for ear wax also has the word for feces in it so the translation probably made a misstake there. Hopefully


Or maybe it's designed for people with their heads up their asses?


----------



## 1clearhead

Luis1316 said:


> Ok, I'm not sure about a lot of audio related technical words and their meanings, so instead of literally translating it I will put the most important points of the text:
> 
> - IEM body looking close to A5; they also mentioned that it doesn't make any pressure even to females.
> - *7 drivers per side*.
> ...


Wow! ...Great interpretation! 👍
It looks like LZ is really giving 110% towards his next LZ accomplishment and goals. We'll soon see!


----------



## 1clearhead

RikudouGoku said:


> @1clearhead Could you ask for pictures on it?


Duly noted! I'll ask for some teaser PIC's for all of us to see...😋
…though, I don't know how fast he'll respond.


----------



## Morgainz

Just got a pair of audiosense t300 and while I'm enjoying the tuning, the right one keeps coming off the cable (the left one is fine). Got it from Amazon but 3rd party seller. Should I talk to the seller, or is this something that is easily fixed myself? (Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, I'm still somewhat new here)


----------



## baskingshark

Morgainz said:


> Just got a pair of audiosense t300 and while I'm enjoying the tuning, the right one keeps coming off the cable (the left one is fine). Got it from Amazon but 3rd party seller. Should I talk to the seller, or is this something that is easily fixed myself? (Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask this, I'm still somewhat new here)



The iem mmcx insertion point keeps disconnecting from the cable? Have u tried another cable (if u have an extra)? If it persists, probably a QC issue, though i have tried a few Audiosense iems and haven't experienced bad QC from em so far, but always a possibility.

Since u are using amazon, it is simple to do returns/refund.


----------



## Morgainz

baskingshark said:


> The iem mmcx insertion point keeps disconnecting from the cable? Have u tried another cable (if u have an extra)? If it persists, probably a QC issue, though i have tried a few Audiosense iems and haven't experienced bad QC from em so far, but always a possibility.
> 
> Since u are using amazon, it is simple to do returns/refund.



Yes that's right. Unfortunately these are my first pair with mmcx, and I haven't bought any additional cables yet. (would swapping the cable ends to test the right side with left insertion point and vice versa be a bad idea? Just to narrow down if it's cable or insertion point?) 

Yes, luckily getting it through amazon looks like it might have been the right call. We'll see though! Thank you!


----------



## SciOC

Morgainz said:


> Yes that's right. Unfortunately these are my first pair with mmcx, and I haven't bought any additional cables yet. (would swapping the cable ends to test the right side with left insertion point and vice versa be a bad idea? Just to narrow down if it's cable or insertion point?)
> 
> Yes, luckily getting it through amazon looks like it might have been the right call. We'll see though! Thank you!


There's no harm in that, go for it. That'll at least tell you if the problem is the cable or connector.  Replacement cables are pretty cheap....  Closely inspect them, problems with mmcx cables and connectors are usually pretty easy to self diagnose.


----------



## chinerino

Hey I just did a review on the Thieaudio Legacy 3! hope to do voyager 3 soon if i get my hands on them! https://www.perrivanaudio.com/post/thieaudio-legacy-3-review


----------



## chinerino

btw any units you all hope to see for a review?


----------



## 531839

chinerino said:


> btw any units you all hope to see for a review?


LZ A7


----------



## baskingshark (May 24, 2020)

chinerino said:


> btw any units you all hope to see for a review?



If u can get some of the newer CHIFI releases like:
- BQEYZ Spring 2
- CCA CA16
- Toneking Lucifer
- TRI Starlight
- LZ A7
- Moondrop SSR (there's also a bassier version apparently)
- Audiosense flagship (I think it is called AQ7, june release)
- Tin HIFI P2
- Tin HIFI T5?

Look forward to those! TIA!


----------



## IEMusic (May 24, 2020)

chinerino said:


> btw any units you all hope to see for a review?


Although there are already reviews out there on them, and they are not eagerly anticipated like those mentioned above, I would find reviews of these IEMs useful.

- Moondrop Blessing 2
- Moondrop S8
- Fearless S8Z
- ThieAudio L9
- ThieAudio V14

Oh, and one that doesn’t have many reviews on it, the JQ Hua Jiang.


----------



## 1clearhead

RikudouGoku said:


> @1clearhead Could you ask for pictures on it?


Okay, so I just finished chatting with LZ earlier today with a good Chinese friend as an interpreter for both of us. First of all, he apologizes for any miscommunication from his behalf. Two things were miscommunicated. One was the launch date of the LZ-A7, and second was when the actual pictures would be available to the public. First, the launch date for the A7 will be around "mid-October" and not mid-July as initially thought! Secondly, the "pictures" and some "review samples" are suppose to be available in mid-July (or when ready). 

So, he apologizes for any misunderstanding, and the late launching due to the corona virus complication, but reassures everyone that you won't be disappointed when the time comes!

-Clear


----------



## RikudouGoku

1clearhead said:


> Okay, so I just finished chatting with LZ earlier today with a good Chinese friend as an interpreter for both of us. First of all, he apologizes for any miscommunication from his behalf. Two things were miscommunicated. One was the launch date of the LZ-A7, and second was when the actual pictures would be available to the public. First, the launch date for the A7 will be around "mid-October" and not mid-July as initially thought! Secondly, the "pictures" and some "review samples" are suppose to be available in mid-July (or when ready).
> 
> So, he apologizes for any misunderstanding, and the late launching due to the corona virus complication, but reassures everyone that you won't be disappointed when the time comes!
> 
> -Clear


5 months, ouch...do they have an official seller on aliexpress?


----------



## 1clearhead

RikudouGoku said:


> 5 months, ouch...do they have an official seller on aliexpress?


They carry LZ in-ear earphones here: https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32962478885.html

...But, I'm not sure if they're an official store for LZ.


----------



## RikudouGoku

1clearhead said:


> They carry LZ in-ear earphones here: https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32962478885.html
> 
> ...But, I'm not sure if they're an official store for LZ.


That is linsoul. But I do know that there are multiple sellers that have lz stuff, but don't know if any of them are the "official" one.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we review the very good Topping E30 DAC on Headfonia!
https://www.headfonia.com/topping-e30-review/

Enjoy!


----------



## duo8

This is a bit off-topic, but it's from China soo...
I found the ADDIEM for $22 on taobao, new old stock apparently, and it's the MA850CH/A(?) variant.
Should I pull the trigger on this? I've heard good things about this IEM on head-fi before.


----------



## RikudouGoku

That moment when you feel proud that you havent ordered anything during the recent sale


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

chinerino said:


> btw any units you all hope to see for a review?


TRN VX?


----------



## Solar1971

I really want to know what the Spring 2 will sound like.


----------



## DynamicEars

Solar1971 said:


> I really want to know what the Spring 2 will sound like.



getting 1 will share my impressions, i talked a lot with BQEYZ about spring 1 bass, hopefully they make good revision


----------



## darmanastartes

IEMusic said:


> Although there are already reviews out there on them, and they are not eagerly anticipated like those mentioned above, I would find reviews of these IEMs useful.
> 
> - Moondrop Blessing 2
> - Moondrop S8
> ...


I just reviewed the S8.


rogthefrog said:


> TRN VX?


VX review coming soon.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Moondrop Shiroyuki




Moondrop VX Classic



Blon BL-05


----------



## jant71

Solar1971 said:


> I really want to know what the Spring 2 will sound like.



Like the Spring 1...but better!  Just like BL05 is better than BL03. Oh wait...


----------



## jenkinsontherun

Hi all, I have a strange request.  Would there be any budget IEMs  under $200 that are designed to alleviate the pressure that wearing IEMs normally brings?  Think 64 Audio Apex technology, where it's designed to specifically relieve pressure for musicians.  However, 64 Audio apex modules themselves are $100, let along purchasing the IEMs in the first place.

Final Audio E2000 actually have a small port and it's noticable, where isolation is compromised, but it's a comfortable wear.

Indeed, I can wear earbuds, but I also need isoluation.  I think I am too spoiled LOL.

In any case, a good recommendation will earn a like, and a thanks!

Andy


----------



## RikudouGoku

Before:




After:


----------



## duo8

jenkinsontherun said:


> Hi all, I have a strange request.  Would there be any budget IEMs  under $200 that are designed to alleviate the pressure that wearing IEMs normally brings?  Think 64 Audio Apex technology, where it's designed to specifically relieve pressure for musicians.  However, 64 Audio apex modules themselves are $100, let along purchasing the IEMs in the first place.
> 
> Final Audio E2000 actually have a small port and it's noticable, where isolation is compromised, but it's a comfortable wear.
> 
> ...


Basically anything with a front vent will do that.


----------



## Markolav

Tanchjim is about to release their next higher end model "Hana":







I have high hopes for these... Oxygen is still one of the best Ive had evah.  They supposedly use the same shells.


----------



## FastAndClean

Markolav said:


> Tanchjim is about to release their next higher end model "Hana":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good G


----------



## Hinch

Markolav said:


> Tanchjim is about to release their next higher end model "Hana":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, looks clean. Hopefully they won't go with that massive 'HANA' design on the shells. It might fly by while in Japan, but it will look a little out of place on guys wearing in the west lol


----------



## Poganin

It looks absolutely gorgeous.That matte white finish is very elegant.


----------



## IEMusic (May 29, 2020)

jenkinsontherun said:


> Hi all, I have a strange request.  Would there be any budget IEMs  under $200 that are designed to alleviate the pressure that wearing IEMs normally brings?  Think 64 Audio Apex technology, where it's designed to specifically relieve pressure for musicians.  However, 64 Audio apex modules themselves are $100, let along purchasing the IEMs in the first place.
> 
> Final Audio E2000 actually have a small port and it's noticable, where isolation is compromised, but it's a comfortable wear.
> 
> ...



I recommend foam ear tips.  They provide sound isolation w/o causing that pneumatic pressure.  If there is a dynamic driver, it will be vented, which also helps.

If you really want to use silicone ear tips, you could use a sewing needle, and puncture 2 holes, by pushing the needle all the way across the center core (where the yellow lines are), that way as you push the tip into your ear canal, air can escape through the inside of the core, and out underneath the flange (blue lines).  With silicone, the holes should seal up if no increased pressure, so there will still be a seal.  I actually haven’t tried this yet, but it was invented by someone on the thread for the Sony IER-M9.


----------



## jenkinsontherun

IEMusic said:


> I recommend foam ear tips.  They provide sound isolation w/o causing that pneumatic pressure.  If there is a dynamic driver, it will be vented, which also helps.
> 
> If you really want to use silicone ear tips, you could use a sewing needle, and puncture 2 holes, by pushing the needle all the way across the center core (where the yellow lines are), that way as you push the tip into your ear canal, air can escape through the inside of the core, and out underneath the flange (blue lines).  With silicone, the holes should seal up if no increased pressure, so there will still be a seal.  I actually haven’t tried this yet, but it was invented by someone on the thread for the Sony IER-M9.


Thanks for the diagram!  Indeed, I was thinking something vaguely about doing this, or even on the IEM itself, lol.


----------



## H T T

jenkinsontherun said:


> Hi all, I have a strange request.  Would there be any budget IEMs  under $200 that are designed to alleviate the pressure that wearing IEMs normally brings?  Think 64 Audio Apex technology, where it's designed to specifically relieve pressure for musicians.  However, 64 Audio apex modules themselves are $100, let along purchasing the IEMs in the first place.
> 
> Final Audio E2000 actually have a small port and it's noticable, where isolation is compromised, but it's a comfortable wear.
> 
> ...



http://blueeverblue.com/hdss.html

I also find the Fiio FH1s and DUNU DM 480 do a pretty good job at meeting your criteria.


----------



## kmmbd

jenkinsontherun said:


> Hi all, I have a strange request.  Would there be any budget IEMs  under $200 that are designed to alleviate the pressure that wearing IEMs normally brings?  Think 64 Audio Apex technology, where it's designed to specifically relieve pressure for musicians.  However, 64 Audio apex modules themselves are $100, let along purchasing the IEMs in the first place.
> 
> Final Audio E2000 actually have a small port and it's noticable, where isolation is compromised, but it's a comfortable wear.
> 
> ...



Some nice suggestions all around. I'd also like to mention Sennheiser IE40 Pro. Fantastic isolation coupled with no pressure buildup results in an ideal set for on-stage monitoring.


----------



## baskingshark

I have a sneaky feeling the CHIFI gear we are scratching here in the west is really just a tip of the true CHIFI iceberg. Like there are some gems like JQ 8+1 that are highly rated, but are not really known in the west, and these stuff are just sold locally in Chinese websites like Taobao, and never sold in the more prominent western sites like Aliexpress, Amazon, Ebay etc.





Any of u folks tried some of their non western released gear that are only found in their local sites? No doubt that may involve one having to speak and converse in Chinese, and possibly the mainland Chinese have different preferences in tuning (the cliche is they prefer the boosted upper mids for their music in contrast to the west). I've also realized that for an equivalent gear sold on Aliexpress, it may be substantially cheaper on taobao actually! Just that I had some friends tell me that buying gear on taobao is a bit like russian roulette sometimes for quality and customer service, and possibly for every gem u find, there might be five other pieces of turd.


----------



## IEMusic

Thank goodness for sites such as this, where fans of little known (worldwide that is) local gems can spread the word, and sometimes eventually make the product available elsewhere.  JVC FD01 comes to mind, as does Hidition (though it’s still difficult to get Hidition items in the West).


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> I have a sneaky feeling the CHIFI gear we are scratching here in the west is really just a tip of the true CHIFI iceberg. Like there are some gems like JQ 8+1 that are highly rated, but are not really known in the west, and these stuff are just sold locally in Chinese websites like Taobao, and never sold in the more prominent western sites like Aliexpress, Amazon, Ebay etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of u folks tried some of their non western released gear that are only found in their local sites? No doubt that may involve one having to speak and converse in Chinese, and possibly the mainland Chinese have different preferences in tuning (the cliche is they prefer the boosted upper mids for their music in contrast to the west). I've also realized that for an equivalent gear sold on Aliexpress, it may be substantially cheaper on taobao actually! Just that I had some friends tell me that buying gear on taobao is a bit like russian roulette sometimes for quality and customer service, and possibly for every gem u find, there might be five other pieces of turd.



True that! Just a few days back I discovered SoftEars Turii, a really fascinating design and driver assembly, but it's got literally zero mention in most of the sites. I think this applies even more to the Japanese IEMs, as many of their locally available stuff are barely known in the Western lands.


----------



## backdrifter

This week I got the Pizen DLC. The only other person I've seen comment on these here is @TheVortex. His post is here. My impression is less favorable. They seem capable enough, but the tonal accuracy is off throughout the range. My guess is that sound waves are reflecting off of the parallel faces of the casing, resulting in a compressed or flattened tonality (but what do I know?). So despite a strong and reasonably articulate bass and an overall balanced presentation, resolution and timbre are behind the pace of the current best in this price range. As for the extras, the cable and carrying case are pretty nice.


----------



## chickenmoon (May 30, 2020)

backdrifter said:


> This week I got the Pizen DLC. The only other person I've seen comment on these here is @TheVortex. His post is here. My impression is less favorable. They seem capable enough, but the tonal accuracy is off throughout the range. My guess is that sound waves are reflecting off of the parallel faces of the casing, resulting in a compressed or flattened tonality (but what do I know?). So despite a strong and reasonably articulate bass and an overall balanced presentation, resolution and timbre are behind the pace of the current best in this price range. As for the extras, the cable and carrying case are pretty nice.



I've got a pair of these too. I think the bass is of excellent quality and not too elevated but they are ruined by way too prominent upper midrange IMHO. With a better tuning they could be real good I think.


----------



## backdrifter

chickenmoon said:


> I've got a pair of these too. I think the bass is of excellent quality and not too elevated but they are ruined by way too prominent upper midrange IMHO. With a better tuning they could be real good I think.


Yeah, the bass is their most outstanding attribute. It feels like there was lost potential here.


----------



## Cevisi

baskingshark said:


> I have a sneaky feeling the CHIFI gear we are scratching here in the west is really just a tip of the true CHIFI iceberg. Like there are some gems like JQ 8+1 that are highly rated, but are not really known in the west, and these stuff are just sold locally in Chinese websites like Taobao, and never sold in the more prominent western sites like Aliexpress, Amazon, Ebay etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of u folks tried some of their non western released gear that are only found in their local sites? No doubt that may involve one having to speak and converse in Chinese, and possibly the mainland Chinese have different preferences in tuning (the cliche is they prefer the boosted upper mids for their music in contrast to the west). I've also realized that for an equivalent gear sold on Aliexpress, it may be substantially cheaper on taobao actually! Just that I had some friends tell me that buying gear on taobao is a bit like russian roulette sometimes for quality and customer service, and possibly for every gem u find, there might be five other pieces of turd.


we need some spies who checks out the chinese forums


----------



## muths66

baskingshark said:


> I have a sneaky feeling the CHIFI gear we are scratching here in the west is really just a tip of the true CHIFI iceberg. Like there are some gems like JQ 8+1 that are highly rated, but are not really known in the west, and these stuff are just sold locally in Chinese websites like Taobao, and never sold in the more prominent western sites like Aliexpress, Amazon, Ebay etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Any of u folks tried some of their non western released gear that are only found in their local sites? No doubt that may involve one having to speak and converse in Chinese, and possibly the mainland Chinese have different preferences in tuning (the cliche is they prefer the boosted upper mids for their music in contrast to the west). I've also realized that for an equivalent gear sold on Aliexpress, it may be substantially cheaper on taobao actually! Just that I had some friends tell me that buying gear on taobao is a bit like russian roulette sometimes for quality and customer service, and possibly for every gem u find, there might be five other pieces of turd.


i always try find things in taobao. i have gl20 which need eq to be a beast and the jq est which is really excellent set. linsoul have the mangrid 6+1 that one should be another gem.jq 8+1 is another gem too and few more others.


----------



## IEManiac

You need to discard the notion that all of one billion+ people have a unifirm tonality preference and that there is a 'Chinese' sound. This is like provincial Westerners saying that all Asians look alike.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Blon Bl-05 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl05.24352/reviews#item-review-23754
Grade B+.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Blon Bl-05 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl05.24352/reviews#item-review-23754
> Grade B+.


I have no need for the BL05 at all.  For a likely similar tuning, I already have the Tin T4.  I just want them purely out of curiosity.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I have no need for the BL05 at all.  For a likely similar tuning, I already have the Tin T4.  I just want them purely out of curiosity.


Yeah, save your money. The Moondrop SSR/SSP looks interesting but you already have the ER2XR so the SSP might be unnecessary for you.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah, save your money. The Moondrop SSR/SSP looks interesting but you already have the ER2XR so the SSP might be unnecessary for you.


I’m looking forward to those.  I really like the looks.


----------



## blade74

My Linsoul mystery package from March finally showed up. I’m not sure what make and model one pair of iems is? Any ideas?
Total
Price was around $15usd.


----------



## Cevisi

This is what i did get

Trn v40

And

Geek world gk3


----------



## chinmie

blade74 said:


> My Linsoul mystery package from March finally showed up. I’m not sure what make and model one pair of iems is? Any ideas?
> Total
> Price was around $15usd.



SFR 4in1?


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YNuslYM4CrhMPrOLofzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit?usp=sharing

I added a lot new things and am especially proud of my "statistics" page, should be quite helpful when you read my reviews to get a feel on my music style and preferences. 

If anyone has any suggestions to improve it, then please feel free to tell me.


----------



## Waqar

Hi guys been away for too long, if i May Ask you guys what Are the popular iems that Are hot right now in a range from 100-300 USD? What would you suggest? Thanks.


----------



## IEMusic (Jun 1, 2020)

Waqar said:


> Hi guys been away for too long, if i May Ask you guys what Are the popular iems that Are hot right now in a range from 100-300 USD? What would you suggest? Thanks.



Depends on how long you’ve been away, but...

Some of them include:
- ThieAudio Legacy 3 (my personal favorite)
- Moondrop Starfield
- Tin T4
- JVC FDX1/FD01
- Tri i3
- LZ A6 (A7 coming soon)
- Moondrop Blessing 2
- BQEYZ Spring 1 (Spring 2 coming soon)
- Moondrop SSR (coming soon)
- BLON BL03
- BLON BL05 (less well received than BL03)
- Reecho and Peacock Spring 1


----------



## lgcubana

Waqar said:


> Hi guys been away for too long, if i May Ask you guys what Are the popular iems that Are hot right now in a range from 100-300 USD? What would you suggest? Thanks.


I  would suggest you giving us a profile 1st.  
Do you have a favored IEM ?
What are your preferences: neutral, V, W, detail priority, basshead,... ?


----------



## furyossa

blade74 said:


> My Linsoul mystery package from March finally showed up. I’m not sure what make and model one pair of iems is? Any ideas?
> Total
> Price was around $15usd.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32836749120.html
You got a great discount


----------



## Waqar

IEMusic said:


> Depends on how long you’ve been away, but...
> 
> Some of them include:
> - ThieAudio Legacy 3 (my personal favorite)
> ...



Maybe around 8 months, But this list looks new. They Are pumping out iems i see. Thanks


----------



## Waqar

That i can read up on, what Suits my needs. I just wanted too know what somenof the most popular ones Are in these price ranges.

Then half the fun is deciding wich one(s) too get.


----------



## IEMusic

Waqar said:


> Maybe around 8 months, But this list looks new. They Are pumping out iems i see. Thanks



They certainly have been churning them out like crazy.  What’s more impressive though, is the quality and capabilities of Chi-Fi products.  It’s definitely not just budget products.  They have been coming out with legitimate TOTL caliber IEMs.

The IEMs I listed are around the price range you mentioned, anywhere from $30 to approx. $350.


----------



## chickenmoon

blade74 said:


> My Linsoul mystery package from March finally showed up. I’m not sure what make and model one pair of iems is? Any ideas?
> Total
> Price was around $15usd.



**** 4in1 no?


----------



## Grayson73

I've been gone for awhile and need a recommendation for something that will be good for monitoring for $100 or less.  The well know ones are the Sennheiser IE40 and Shure SE215, but are there any that are better or equal at say even $50?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Grayson73 said:


> I've been gone for awhile and need a recommendation for something that will be good for monitoring for $100 or less.  The well know ones are the Sennheiser IE40 and Shure SE215, but are there any that are better or equal at say even $50?


Tin Hifi T2
Final Audio E1000

Both under 50 usd.


----------



## Waqar

IEMusic said:


> They certainly have been churning them out like crazy.  What’s more impressive though, is the quality and capabilities of Chi-Fi products.  It’s definitely not just budget products.  They have been coming out with legitimate TOTL caliber IEMs.
> 
> The IEMs I listed are around the price range you mentioned, anywhere from $30 to approx. $350.



Yes indeed this is high quality, i always get impressed what quality we get out og these great value


----------



## Sebulr

blade74 said:


> My Linsoul mystery package from March finally showed up. I’m not sure what make and model one pair of iems is? Any ideas?
> Total
> Price was around $15usd.


Mmm don't know what either of them are. Didn't know trn made a V40. A v20 and v60 yes.


----------



## blade74

furyossa said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32836749120.html
> You got a great discount


Looks like I did.
I haven’t listened to them yet but will later today.


----------



## blade74

Sebulr said:


> Mmm don't know what either of them are. Didn't know trn made a V40. A v20 and v60 yes.


I went looking for reviews of them but didn’t really find any. I’ll listen today to see what they’re like.


----------



## IEMusic

Grayson73 said:


> I've been gone for awhile and need a recommendation for something that will be good for monitoring for $100 or less.  The well know ones are the Sennheiser IE40 and Shure SE215, but are there any that are better or equal at say even $50?


Please elaborate a little.  What kind of monitoring?  Stage monitoring?  If so, what instrument, and how much noise isolation do you need?  For mixing/mastering?  Probably the most neutral-ish sounding IEM for less than $50 is the Tin T2 (as previously recommended), but the isolation is quite poor.


----------



## baskingshark

Grayson73 said:


> I've been gone for awhile and need a recommendation for something that will be good for monitoring for $100 or less.  The well know ones are the Sennheiser IE40 and Shure SE215, but are there any that are better or equal at say even $50?



A lot of modern day CHIFI can beat the Shure SE215 for stage monitoring purposes for a fraction of the price. I did use the SE215 a few years ago for stage monitoring, but got rid of it after discovering CHIFI. Granted it has good isolation and comfort, but SQ wise, pretty meh for the asking price. Haven't tried the Senn IE40, but I have the IE80S and it is also pretty poor in price to performance ratio compared to its CHIFI counterparts.

If u can up your budget slightly, do consider the *Audiosense DT200* ($140ish USD), very balanced warm neutral tuning with good tonality. Superb isolation 30dB ish, with good comfort and fit. Technicalities/soundstage are average, timbre is good for a dual BA set. Audiosense has a few other $50 - $100 USD lower end models, eg *T180, T260, T300*, they have good fit with small ear profile like the Westones and have varying driver counts.

My current back up set for stage monitoring is the 5 Knowles BA *Hisenior B5+ *(around $70 - 80USD). Good isolation, good technicalities, N shaped (midcentric). Average soundstage though.

I've also tried the *KZ ZS10 Pro* (V shaped with good technicalities but slightly artificial treble timbre for acoustic instruments), *Jade Audio EA3* (bright V shaped set, not for treble sensitive, good soundstage and subbass extension), and a few other KZs and TRNs, but those are not really neutralish in tuning, but they may serve a monitoring function if u can EQ certain frequencies on the fly.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Grayson73 said:


> I've been gone for awhile and need a recommendation for something that will be good for monitoring for $100 or less.  The well know ones are the Sennheiser IE40 and Shure SE215, but are there any that are better or equal at say even $50?


For stage monitoring I'd also suggest the MEE Audio M6 Pro G2. Balanced tuning, lightweight build, super comfortable (practically disappear in your ears). They come with an impressive set of accessories (i.e. Comply foams, sturdy case, two cables) too. MEE Audio also has a great policy that lets you purchase individual earpieces at a discounted price, should you damage one.
All this around 40 USD.


----------



## furyossa

blade74 said:


> I went looking for reviews of them but didn’t really find any. I’ll listen today to see what they’re like.


https://audiobudget.com/product/****/4in1


----------



## ezekiel77

New review! We take a look at an alphabet soup, the TRN VX. Their brand new hybrid flagship is stuffed full of drivers, but do they deliver?

https://www.headphonesty.com/2020/06/review-trn-vx/


----------



## IEMusic

It may just be me, but I think companies should stick to simple designs, such as a single DD, when designing budget IEMs that are less than $100.  They should focus on exceptional tuning, and quality of driver.  These IEMs with hybrid, multi driver arrays are very complex, with so many variables, such as type and quality of drivers, coherence, complex crossover design, timbre, etc.  I haven‘t found one yet that I prefer to a well tuned single dynamic driver IEM. (e.g. BL03 vs KZ ZS10 Pro).  It‘s very difficult to get all of those variables right on such a tight budget.  All hybrid IEMs that I like a lot are >$100.  This is not to say that the budget hybrids are inherently bad at all, just often not as good as the well-tuned simpler designs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> It may just be me, but I think companies should stick to simple designs, such as a single DD, when designing budget IEMs that are less than $100.  They should focus on exceptional tuning, and quality of driver.  These IEMs with hybrid, multi driver arrays are very complex, with so many variables, such as type and quality of drivers, coherence, complex crossover design, timbre, etc.  I haven‘t found one yet that I prefer to a well tuned single dynamic driver IEM. (e.g. BL03 vs KZ ZS10 Pro).  It‘s very difficult to get all of those variables right on such a tight budget.  All hybrid IEMs that I like a lot are >$100.  This is not to say that the budget hybrids are inherently bad at all, just often not as good as the well-tuned simpler designs.


Agreed (although the ZS10Pro is a hybrid with 1dd+4ba)


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jun 2, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> It may just be me, but I think companies should stick to simple designs, such as a single DD, when designing budget IEMs that are less than $100.  They should focus on exceptional tuning, and quality of driver.  These IEMs with hybrid, multi driver arrays are very complex, with so many variables, such as type and quality of drivers, coherence, complex crossover design, timbre, etc.  I haven‘t found one yet that I prefer to a well tuned single dynamic driver IEM. (e.g. BL03 vs KZ ZS10 Pro).  It‘s very difficult to get all of those variables right on such a tight budget.  All hybrid IEMs that I like a lot are >$100.  This is not to say that the budget hybrids are inherently bad at all, just often not as good as the well-tuned simpler designs.


BL03 vs. ZS10 Pro is like apples vs. pears. With all BL03 tuning strength, it starts to sound like  cardboard when several instruments are played at once with rich dynamics.

Then ZSX (and CCA C12) are appreciably better iterations of ZS10 Pro, as far as tuning is concerned.

Finally, in addition to hybrids, there are all-BAs, CCA C16 are quite nice (minus tamed treble), so it is really great that not only single DDs are made under $100, IMHO.

P. S. These DD arguments reminded me one of the reviewer saying that he heard best music in concerts through DDs.... Well, stopped to even try to listen to his ramblings altogether.
My ideal IEM reviewer would be a violin player and a member of a string quartet


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> BL03 vs. ZS10 Pro is like apples vs. pears. With all BL03 tuning strength, it starts to sound like  cardboard when several instruments are played at once with rich dynamics.
> 
> Then ZSX (and CCA C12) are appreciably better iterations of ZS10 Pro, as far as tuning is concerned.
> 
> ...


Well, having more options is better than less I guess.


----------



## Q Mass

ezekiel77 said:


> New review! We take a look at an alphabet soup, the TRN VX. Their brand new hybrid flagship is stuffed full of drivers, but do they deliver?
> 
> https://www.headphonesty.com/2020/06/review-trn-vx/


Nice review, thanks. 
I do wish they did another colour though, green isn't often my thing, and black is also a bit dull.
Sounds promising though, and I like the shape.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, having more options is better than less I guess.


Absolutely, I enjoy them both 
While my listening preferences are centered in all-BAs.


----------



## IEMusic

PhonoPhi said:


> Absolutely, I enjoy them both
> While my listening preferences are centered in all-BAs.


More options are definitely better.

I guess maybe I should elaborate, and of course, this is just my opinion.  I just prefer simpler designs that are implemented well.  Budget all-BA IEMs should definitely be produced, but a well tuned 3 BA IEM, is often better than one with 6, 8, or 10 BAs thrown in just for numbers.  Likewise, a hybrid with one DD and 1 or 2 BAs is often better implemented than one with a lot more BAs.  They definitely should NOT only produce single DD IEMs.  I guess this is an opinion that I carried over from speakers.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jun 2, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> More options are definitely better.
> 
> I guess maybe I should elaborate, and of course, this is just my opinion.  I just prefer simpler designs that are implemented well.  Budget all-BA IEMs should definitely be produced, but a well tuned 3 BA IEM, is often better than one with 6, 8, or 10 BAs thrown in just for numbers.  Likewise, a hybrid with one DD and 1 or 2 BAs is often better implemented than one with a lot more BAs.  They definitely should NOT only produce single DD IEMs.  I guess this is an opinion that I carried over from speakers.



Absolutely, good designs are very important, no arguments there.

An important point for me to elaborate again is that 4-5 BA drivers working together (no any additional crossovers, anything!) will be much smoother compared to a single driver (by the physics of cancelling out higher overtones similar to smooth playing of a violin section in an orchestra compared to a single violin).

I got a 3-BA  Knowles IEM out of curiosity (well, technically 4, but 3 physically: TWFK (2x), ED29689, CI22955), they are great in many aspects, I am very happy with this design. Yet in some ways C16 (at least twice less expensive) and ZSX (almost 5 times less expensive) have their advantages (to my ears) by scrambling together 4 BAs working together as one.


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 2, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> It may just be me, but I think companies should stick to simple designs, such as a single DD, when designing budget IEMs that are less than $100.  They should focus on exceptional tuning, and quality of driver.  These IEMs with hybrid, multi driver arrays are very complex, with so many variables, such as type and quality of drivers, coherence, complex crossover design, timbre, etc.  I haven‘t found one yet that I prefer to a well tuned single dynamic driver IEM. (e.g. BL03 vs KZ ZS10 Pro).  It‘s very difficult to get all of those variables right on such a tight budget.  All hybrid IEMs that I like a lot are >$100.  This is not to say that the budget hybrids are inherently bad at all, just often not as good as the well-tuned simpler designs.


Not really. We've gone through this before. Examples, of the top of my head. BQEYZ KC2, TRN BA5, TIN T3. Yours is a preference, not a general technical rule. Three of my five favorite under $100 IEMs are BA & DD hybrids, one is all BA and one is one-DD. All <$60, all well done. Personal preference, that is all it is.


----------



## IEMusic

IEManiac said:


> Not really. We've gone through this before. Examples, of the top of my head. BQEYZ KC2, TRN BA5, TIN T3. Yours is a preference, not a general technical rule. Three of my five favorite under $100 IEMs are BA & DD hybrids, one is all BA and one is one-DD. All <$60, all well done. Personal preference, that is all it is.


That’s why I preface my comments by stating that it’s just my opinion, and it clearly is.  The question posed was well answered.  Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Odyopile

Hi guys. I just want to ask between the three which would be a good upgrade from blon 03. Thanksss

1. Moondrop Starfield
2. BQEYZ SPRING 1
3. BGVP DMG

I am using only sony nwa35 as source. Thanks!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Odyopile said:


> Hi guys. I just want to ask between the three which would be a good upgrade from blon 03. Thanksss
> 
> 1. Moondrop Starfield
> 2. BQEYZ SPRING 1
> ...


The Starfield should sound the closest to the blon 03 since it also is a single DD. The spring 1 is a tri-brid with a piezo so it wont sound as natural as the blon 03. The DMG I have no idea since I havent researched it.

Starfield is my bet and also you should wait for the BQEYZ spring 2 if you want the spring 1 as it might get cheaper or overshadowed by the spring 2.


----------



## Odyopile

RikudouGoku said:


> The Starfield should sound the closest to the blon 03 since it also is a single DD. The spring 1 is a tri-brid with a piezo so it wont sound as natural as the blon 03. The DMG I have no idea since I havent researched it.
> 
> Starfield is my bet and also you should wait for the BQEYZ spring 2 if you want the spring 1 as it might get cheaper or overshadowed by the spring 2.



Thanks mate!


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 3, 2020)

Odyopile said:


> Hi guys. I just want to ask between the three which would be a good upgrade from blon 03. Thanksss
> 
> 1. Moondrop Starfield
> 2. BQEYZ SPRING 1
> ...



U might want to consider the OEM version of the BGVP DMG, which is the NiceHCK M6. It is cheaper too but I think externally and internally they are pretty similar based on feedback of the others.

NiceHCK M6 is one of my favourite sub $100 hybrids, it comes with 3 tuning filters, but they are quite gimicky. The stock tuning of the M6 has quite a prominent midbass hump and it eats into the treble and mids too much IMO (and this is coming from a basshead). A few of us buy a 3rd party BGVP filter which lowers this midbass hump and makes the tuning more balanced, with space for the mids and treble to breathe. M6 has non fatiguing highs, with good soundstage and above average technicalities. Isolation below average, and timbre is good for a BA set, but won't beat the BLON BL-03 in timbre. M6 beats BLON in technicalities.

Haven't tried the Spring 1 and Starfield, but u might wanna consider the KBEAR Diamond, which is an upgrade over the BLON. It is also a single DD set with better technicalities, timbre, isolation, fit, tonality than the BLON. Though it loses to the BLON in soundstage width, but it has deeper and wider soundstage. The midbass of the Diamond (with same tips) may be of just slightly less quantity than the BLON, but KBEAR Diamond has better bass speed and accuracy than the BLON.

Good luck with your search! I asked some aliexpress sellers and there's a big summer sale planned around the 18/06/20 period, so possibly good prices to be had then if u wait a bit.


----------



## Odyopile

baskingshark said:


> U might want to consider the OEM version of the BGVP DMG, which is the NiceHCK M6. It is cheaper too but I think externally and internally they are pretty similar based on feedback of the others.
> 
> NiceHCK M6 is one of my favourite sub $100 hybrids, it comes with 3 tuning filters, but they are quite gimicky. The stock tuning of the M6 has quite a prominent midbass hump and it eats into the treble and mids too much IMO (and I'm a basshead). A few of us buy a 3rd party BGVP filter which lowers this midbass hump and makes the tuning more balanced, with space for the mids and treble to breathe. M6 has non fatiguing highs, with good soundstage and above average technicalities. Isolation below average, and timbre is good for a BA set, but won't beat the BLON BL-03 in timbre. M6 beats BLON in technicalities.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your inputs sir. Blon 03 has set a high standard with regards to budget iem. Even 100 usd or more isn't a big leap in terms of sq I guess.


----------



## baskingshark

Odyopile said:


> Thank you so much for your inputs sir. Blon 03 has set a high standard with regards to budget iem. Even 100 usd or more isn't a big leap in terms of sq I guess.



Yes, BLON BL-03 is a very good set for the price. There's gonna be diminishing returns the higher up you go from it.

My only beef with the BL-03 is that it has an overly prominent midbass hump with some midbass bleed, and the fit is atrocious for most of us. Technicalities like instrument separation ain't the best too, but if u can get a good fit, it really has superb tonality and timbre for sure, I would say it can compete with some $100 sets in these 2 areas. Definitely it sets a standard for how a sub $30 CHIFI IEM should be measured.


----------



## sutosuto

Odyopile said:


> Thank you so much for your inputs sir. Blon 03 has set a high standard with regards to budget iem. Even 100 usd or more isn't a big leap in terms of sq I guess.



Hi, I was coming from blon 03 too then upgraded to Urban YBF and upgrade again to ISN D10.
And I am happy owner of those three and more important is I am happy with my decision to upgrade. 
I am not an audiophile but I enjoy listening to music. Mostly I listen to the rocks, gospel, Chinese and Indonesian music. For me, the unit needs to have a good bass and soundstage and all those three meet my need actually but D10 is th best among the three.
Hope this information is helpful.


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> Yes, BLON BL-03 is a very good set for the price. There's gonna be diminishing returns the higher up you go from it.
> 
> My only beef with the BL-03 is that it has an overly prominent midbass hump with some midbass bleed, and the fit is atrocious for most of us. Technicalities like instrument separation ain't the best too, but if u can get a good fit, it really has superb tonality and timbre for sure, I would say it can compete with some $100 sets in these 2 areas. Definitely it sets a standard for how a sub $30 CHIFI IEM should be measured.


That's why my Blon*s* (got to have a backup pair  ) are used exclusively for 70s music.  Back then the speakers to have were Cerwin Vega; which have a thick sound signature and Disco was the boss.


----------



## DynamicEars

sutosuto said:


> Hi, I was coming from blon 03 too then upgraded to Urban YBF and upgrade again to ISN D10.
> And I am happy owner of those three and more important is I am happy with my decision to upgrade.
> I am not an audiophile but I enjoy listening to music. Mostly I listen to the rocks, gospel, Chinese and Indonesian music. For me, the unit needs to have a good bass and soundstage and all those three meet my need actually but D10 is th best among the three.
> Hope this information is helpful.



ISN makes great IEM and actually i feel the H40 is definite upgrade over BL03 with similar sound signature but better in every aspect. But its not cheap with $195 selling price,
But many user they prefer H40 than their beloved previous IEM like fiio FH5, ikko OH10, shozy 1.4, and ai personally like them better too than Spring 1. And recent review that H40 perform better than starfield almost in everything except finishing shell he said.


----------



## sutosuto

DynamicEars said:


> ISN makes great IEM and actually i feel the H40 is definite upgrade over BL03 with similar sound signature but better in every aspect. But its not cheap with $195 selling price,
> But many user they prefer H40 than their beloved previous IEM like fiio FH5, ikko OH10, shozy 1.4, and ai personally like them better too than Spring 1. And recent review that H40 perform better than starfield almost in everything except finishing shell he said.



I am content with my D10 but open for H40 as my next "upgrade" in future only if they have 2 pin connector


----------



## DynamicEars

sutosuto said:


> I am content with my D10 but open for H40 as my next "upgrade" in future only if they have 2 pin connector



Too bad they only come with mmcx, yeah i wish they have 2 pins variant too


----------



## IEMusic

Odyopile said:


> Hi guys. I just want to ask between the three which would be a good upgrade from blon 03. Thanksss
> 
> 1. Moondrop Starfield
> 2. BQEYZ SPRING 1
> ...


Not to take anything away from the 3 IEMs you mentioned, but I recommend that you also consider the ThieAudio L3.


----------



## jant71 (Jun 3, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Not to take anything away from the 3 IEMs you mentioned, but I recommend that you also consider the ThieAudio L3.



No, do it. A35 won't drive Spring 1 right. That's Out  DMG isn't that good. DMG out. L3 is a better option than those 2.


----------



## audio123

iBasso IT00 Unboxing + First Impression. Very impressed from initial listen. At its price point of 79 USD, quite a no-brainer. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always. Take care and stay safe everyone!


----------



## RikudouGoku

What are you guys getting for the upcoming sale? I might get some earbuds, like the DQSM Turandot if the discount is good.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> What are you guys getting for the upcoming sale? I might get some earbuds, like the DQSM Turandot if the discount is good.


Forgive my ignorance, but what sale?


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what sale?


Mid-year sale



it is a big sale.

https://promossale.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2020/


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Mid-year sale
> 
> it is a big sale.
> 
> https://promossale.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2020/


Thanks!


----------



## TWidXugA

So I just received my CCA CA16, ordered from the "Official CCA Store" in Ali Express.













I like them! 

I only had time to make a brief comparison with the CCA C12 that I love (still do, but perhaps a little less). As a disclaimer, I am also not a reviewer or professional, just a curious amateur. Take my impressions with a pinch of salt. 

The build is passable, probably what you would expect given the pictures circulating in the web. Black plastic shell - mine had minor leftovers of glue that were easy enough to remove with the finger. Comfortable to my ears, less so than the smaller CCA C12, but very ergonomic, and better than the KZ ZSX that was a hair bigger. The cable is the typical CCA Cable as can be found on the C12, but the store sent an additional silver plated cable (also similar, but of a different colour) as a treat for the early buy. The seller also sent an additional bag with foam tips.

The sound is great for a $60 earphone, but there are some clear differences from the CCA C12 in that it is less V shaped and mid forward - and not just upper mids, the lower mids too to my ears, though they still play nicely with the upper bass (minimal bleed). This makes it sound thicker compared to the CCA C12. 

Mids are detailed, still musical, not dissecting like those of the Shure se535 that I sold for that very reason. Male and female vocals are natural and slightly forward. Instruments sound natural with good timbre, including brass (not metallic like the KZ ZSX) and guitars (the forward midrange does wonders for those). Pianos have body and sound luscious. 

Treble is well extended and detailed, but can be masked by the forward mids. Snares and cymbals could probably be reproduced better if the CA16 had a better attack, even though it is BAs that we are talking about, but I can't say for sure if this perception is due to said masking. The CA16 still has the upper hand in the treble department, compared to the C12, the latter sounding thin in contrast. 

Contrary to my worst fears, the bass is very well done, extended and textured (I can hear it below 30hz and almost all the way to 20hz), but it is more controlled than the CCA C12's. There is still a good amount of impact. 

Imaging is also good, better than the C12's, though I found that soundstage is a toss up - on one hand there are more spacial queues with the CA16, due to its more detailed nature, on the other, the V "shapedness" of the C12 can make male voices and some instruments sound further away from the listener, either way they are not very far. 

Looking forward to reading other impressions of them!


----------



## Epiclectic

Hi guys, I am new in this forum, if I have a question about chi-fi iems (for live band/singing), should I ask here, in another thread, or start a new thread in the main forum? (I did a few searches and got overwhelmed by data overload, lol). thanks.


----------



## raccoon city

I think this thread is just fine.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That's what I would do in your position.


----------



## raccoon city

By the way, for the upcoming AliExpress sale, I plan to pick up a KZ ZSX and some related accessories.
I'm hoping there's a discount or promotion for the ZSX.


----------



## IEMusic

Epiclectic said:


> Hi guys, I am new in this forum, if I have a question about chi-fi iems (for live band/singing), should I ask here, in another thread, or start a new thread in the main forum? (I did a few searches and got overwhelmed by data overload, lol). thanks.



Welcome!  What’s ur Q?


----------



## Epiclectic

Thank you! 

About 10 years ago, I was using Shure's cheapest IEM, I think I paid about $100 for them. Very poor sound quality, especially thru a cheap wireless system. Now I am singing lead in a band again after many years, and I was looking at options, and I see all these new cheaper models, with great reviews, but so many choices. 

Our band is mostly rock, R&B. I need to hear mainly my own voice & keyboards, but also other singers, the drums and bass (and a little guitar). We have drums, bass, 2 guitars, my keys, and 2-3 singers at any given time, sometimes in harmonies. I know we don't have the funds for a full band IEM system, so I am going to start with mine, and add more later. 
I have been hunting a IEM for live stage performance monitoring, and I'm looking at CCA C12, then I see Kbear Diamonds, then I see CCA C16, and all the KZ and other brands. 
I would love a IEM for $50, but if needed I could go as high as $130, IF there is a real true improvement in the vocals and sound with that extra price.

So I am wondering if any musicians have tried these $50-120 IEM's on stage, and how they compare to the Shure & other name brand devices in the $100 range. 

BTW, my main focus will be to hear the mid range, but decent bass and highs are expected as well. Not overly concerned with sound stage, but I don't want muddy sound when hearing 5 instruments and 3 voices, either. I am not very concerned about isolation, as I plan to mold my new IEM's into some Radians custom ear plugs for a custom fit and best noise isolation. 

Lastly, since I really hate cables and wires on my ears, I am tempted to try a new pair of bluetooth 5 ear buds with the custom ear plugs. So if anyone has tried those on stage, please chime in. (I know, latency reduction will be a key feature to look for). 

Thanks to all for sharing knowledge and expertise !


----------



## IEMusic (Jun 4, 2020)

Epiclectic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> About 10 years ago, I was using Shure's cheapest IEM, I think I paid about $100 for them. Very poor sound quality, especially thru a cheap wireless system. Now I am singing lead in a band again after many years, and I was looking at options, and I see all these new cheaper models, with great reviews, but so many choices.
> 
> ...



I can‘t comment on the CCA and KBEar IEMs, but regarding the 2 KZs that I have, I don’t use them for stage monitoring, due to their V-shaped tuning.  I definitely prefer a more mid-centric tuned IEM, and that‘s why I use my Shure se846 as my monitor.  I even prefer it over my CIEM b/c that unit is more V-shaped sounding.  This is coming from a drummer, so as a vocalist, I would think clear midrange is even more critical.  Also, the isolation is not great on those KZ IEMs as they are vented, and the vent communicates sound to the nozzle.  Even with custom tips, that sound would come through, though you may actually want some ambient sound.

I have the ThieAudio Legacy 3, and it is currently my favorite sounding IEM overall.  Even though it has a dynamic driver, the vent doesn’t communicate to the nozzle.  I have been able to achieve CIEM levels of isolation with select foam tips, so I imagine isolation would also be great with custom tips.  The mids, vocals, guitars are very clear on the L3s.  I’m actually just needing to get ear impressions made, then I will order the L3 in CIEM form also, that’s how much I like it.  It may become my new stage monitor.

The ThieAudio Voyager 3 also has been reported to be a good stage monitor, but I haven‘t heard them myself.  The tuning switches of the ThieAudios are also a handy feature, since you may want a different sound on stage vs just listening to music.

It may be just me, but I would be WAY to nervous to use bluetooth during a performance.  More things to go wrong.

Oh, I also really like my Etymotic IEMs as stage monitors.  They have great isolation, and very clear mids.  I just happen to like the se846 more.

I’m sure baskingshark will chime in, and he has a lot of experience using different IEMs as stage monitors.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 4, 2020)

Epiclectic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> About 10 years ago, I was using Shure's cheapest IEM, I think I paid about $100 for them. Very poor sound quality, especially thru a cheap wireless system. Now I am singing lead in a band again after many years, and I was looking at options, and I see all these new cheaper models, with great reviews, but so many choices.
> 
> ...



Hi friend, I agree a lot with @IEMusic 's excellent suggestions. I also wouldn't recommend bluetooth for stage monitoring due to latency, and possibly risk of it disconnecting on stage, but YMMV. And if there are a lot of bluetooth connections on stage at one time, I'm not sure if something will go wrong with the feeds and all.

I would recommend something that is neutralish, or at most U shaped, and preferably something without vents (ie preferably no dynamic drivers if possible).  This is cause vents let in sound and isolation is of the utmost importance in a live band setting. U can use the best custom ear plugs, but if sound gets into the IEM shell due to the vents, it makes the custom ear plugs an expensive white elephant. In general at the budget range, multi BA sets tend to give better technicalities (eg instrument separation, clarity, details, imaging) than equivalent single dynamic driver (DD) type sets, and the BA sets also tend to be smaller. So best to search for something with multi BA/hybrid. I wouldn't recommend ear buds for stage monitoring as buds poorly isolate and it is dangerous for live monitoring as u will jack up your own volume to overcome the live music (due to poor isolation), and this will damage your hearing in the long run.

I would strike out the *KBEAR Diamonds* from the list -> not neutral, single dynamic driver, vented, average isolation. Not as good techinicalities as equivalently priced multi BA sets. It does have good tonality/timbre, but that is not that important for stage monitoring.

Also agree fully with @IEMusic that midrange is important for your requirements as per OP. Though the KZs are generally V shaped, quite a few of my band mates use the* KZ ZS10 Pro* ($30) for monitoring, but just EQ the bass and treble down to give a more neutralish tuning (if u have EQ available). It has quite good technicalities and above average isolation and generally takes to EQ well.

I started out with the Shure SE215 for monitoring (I think that's what u are referring to in your OP), it is pretty bad in sound quality compared to some modern day CHIFI, for the price, so many other good options to be had for cheaper. I later upgraded to midfi multi driver westones for monitoring, they are pretty ok, but have poor price to performance ratio compared to the CHIFI.

My go to for stage monitoring is the *Audiosense T800* ($298 USD) due to the excellent 30 dB isolation and good technicalities/wide soundstage, but that is a bit out of your budget.

U can check out their cheaper audiosense models, from *Audiosense DT200* to *Audiosense T180, T260, T300*. They have differing numbers of drivers but are generally neutralish with good technicalities. Good fit, good isolation and comfortable. I also occasionally use the *Hisenior B5+* ($70ish USD), 5 BA knowles set, good isolation, above average technicalities, though narrow soundstage.

I think the *CCA C16* (not to be confused with the recently released CCA CA16) may be a possible live monitor as it is a pure BA setup with good technicalities, though I haven't tried it to confirm

Good luck with your search!


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> .I think the *CCA C16* (not to be confused with the recently released CCA CA16) may be a possible live monitor as it is a pure BA setup with good technicalities, though I haven't tried it to confirm
> Good luck with your search!


Oh, that’s right, I forgot!  The all-BA CCA and KZ IEMs would probably work well as monitors, such as the KZ AS10.


----------



## Epiclectic

baskingshark said:


> Hi friend, I agree a lot with @IEMusic 's excellent suggestions. I also wouldn't recommend bluetooth for stage monitoring due to latency, and possibly risk of it disconnecting on stage, but YMMV. And if there are a lot of bluetooth connections on stage at one time, I'm not sure if something will go wrong with the feeds and all.
> 
> I would recommend something that is neutralish, or at most U shaped, and preferably something without vents (ie preferably no dynamic drivers if possible).  This is cause vents let in sound and isolation is of the utmost importance in a live band setting. U can use the best custom ear plugs, but if sound gets into the IEM shell due to the vents, it makes the custom ear plugs an expensive white elephant. In general at the budget range, multi BA sets tend to give better technicalities (eg instrument separation, clarity, details, imaging) than equivalent single dynamic driver (DD) type sets, and the BA sets also tend to be smaller. So best to search for something with multi BA/hybrid. I wouldn't recommend ear buds for stage monitoring as buds poorly isolate and it is dangerous for live monitoring as u will jack up your own volume to overcome the live music (due to poor isolation), and this will damage your hearing in the long run.
> 
> ...



Thank you both for detailed and excellent advice. I should have mentioned that when I say custom ear plugs, I meant I'll be using a full enclosure method, where I first make a custom ear tip on the IEM's sound nozzle, then pack the molding around the outside of the IEM, completely filling the part of the outer ear that the IEM doesn't occupy when inserted. This method works best with smaller IEM's, and it increases isolation immensely. But I just realized it would cover any bass vents, which might throw the lower frequency response curves off, idk. (In case you're wondering, the cable connection is usually taped off and dug out after, to preserve the ability to swap cables. )

My stage mixer enables me to create a custom EQ'd mix for these IEM's, which makes me tempted to try a CCA C12, and just EQ the V into a flat-ish profile.
Does this info change your recommendations ?
Anyone tried the Audisense T300 vs CCA C12 vs C16 vs......Tin T3? Moondrops?


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 4, 2020)

Epiclectic said:


> Thank you both for detailed and excellent advice. I should have mentioned that when I say custom ear plugs, I meant I'll be using a full enclosure method, where I first make a custom ear tip on the IEM's sound nozzle, then pack the molding around the outside of the IEM, completely filling the part of the outer ear that the IEM doesn't occupy when inserted. This method works best with smaller IEM's, and it increases isolation immensely. But I just realized it would cover any bass vents, which might throw the lower frequency response curves off, idk. (In case you're wondering, the cable connection is usually taped off and dug out after, to preserve the ability to swap cables. )
> 
> My stage mixer enables me to create a custom EQ'd mix for these IEM's, which makes me tempted to try a CCA C12, and just EQ the V into a flat-ish profile.
> Does this info change your recommendations ?
> Anyone tried the Audisense T300 vs CCA C12 vs C16 vs......Tin T3? Moondrops?



If u have EQ mix available, that opens up your options tremendously. Most of the CHIFI budget IEMs are tuned harmanish or V shaped for consumer preferences, so if u can make it more neutralish, u can definitely try some of the CCAs and KZs. And best part is u can use them outside of stage monitoring for casual music listening too. Though, I generally try to EQ downwards rather than up, and not more than 3 dB (some of the cheaper drivers distort with too much EQ).

It wouldn't be a good idea to cover the bass vents IMHO. U might introduce driver flex, and not sure if the pressure build up inside the shell will damage the dynamic drivers with the vents unable to let out airflow, or even damage the eardrums due to the backflow of pressure/air. And yes the frequency response will probably also change.
I'm not an expert in this area, so maybe I'll defer this bass vent covering thing to some of our friends here for their advise!


----------



## IEMusic

I agree, you definitely don’t want to randomly seal the bass vents, due potentially significant changes in tuning, along with driver flex/damage.  I think the best would be to go with an all BA IEM, probably from CCA or KZ.  I haven’t heard the Tin T3, but I wouldn‘t use either the T2 or T4 as a stage monitor, due to poor isolation and the placement of the bass vents (the tuning of the T2 would be good though).

Moondrop makes some incredible IEMs, but they are a lot more expensive in general, at least for what you’re looking for.

Hopefully others will chime in regarding the all-BA KZs and CCAs.


----------



## Nimweth

Epiclectic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> About 10 years ago, I was using Shure's cheapest IEM, I think I paid about $100 for them. Very poor sound quality, especially thru a cheap wireless system. Now I am singing lead in a band again after many years, and I was looking at options, and I see all these new cheaper models, with great reviews, but so many choices.
> 
> ...


Two very good all-BA sets you might consider which have excellent mids, separation and detail are KZ BA10 (if you can get a comfortable fit) and the TRN BA5. The new CVJ CSN (1DD+5BA) also has a similar sound profile and may suit you.


----------



## prionsarebad

Isn't ER2SE $99 on Amazon right now?


----------



## IEMusic

prionsarebad said:


> Isn't ER2SE $99 on Amazon right now?


Great find!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vivicector

Hi! Could anyone please give me a word of advise? I want to buy headphones for my PC. I have EVGA Nu Audio that can drive 600 Ohm, so high resistance is not an issue. I look to use it for gaming and some music (I mostly listen to music on newly received Dynaudio LYD7, and that's another reason to change headphones). I was using 5.1 headphones mostly for the best positioning but got tired of their low sound quality. Also they are not avaliable today, the "real" 5.1 headphones concept is dead. Virtual surround looks fine now so I want to give a stereo headphones a try.

However, gaming headphones are usually just bad, so I wish to get a better quality music or studio full size headphones and a separate mic. I believe I need headphones with detailed sound, fast transient response, balanced sound (a bit of rised bass is fine though, if it won't spoil midrange). No gaming features are required, sound card will provide those. 
What can you recommend in the below 100 USD price range? Is there anything decent at all?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Vivicector said:


> Hi! Could anyone please give me a word of advise? I want to buy headphones for my PC. I have EVGA Nu Audio that can drive 600 Ohm, so high resistance is not an issue. I look to use it for gaming and some music (I mostly listen to music on newly received Dynaudio LYD7, and that's another reason to change headphones). I was using 5.1 headphones mostly for the best positioning but got tired of their low sound quality. Also they are not avaliable today, the "real" 5.1 headphones concept is dead. Virtual surround looks fine now so I want to give a stereo headphones a try.
> 
> However, gaming headphones are usually just bad, so I wish to get a better quality music or studio full size headphones and a separate mic. I believe I need headphones with detailed sound, fast transient response, balanced sound (a bit of rised bass is fine though, if it won't spoil midrange). No gaming features are required, sound card will provide those.
> What can you recommend in the below 100 USD price range? Is there anything decent at all?


this is the iem thread so you probably wont get any good recommendations here. I did recommend the Blon B8 to my friend though so maybe you can check it out. As for mic I recommend the modmic so you can attach it to the headphones. Or if you want even cheaper I would try earbuds, like the Moondrop Nameless.


----------



## kmmbd

Vivicector said:


> Hi! Could anyone please give me a word of advise? I want to buy headphones for my PC. I have EVGA Nu Audio that can drive 600 Ohm, so high resistance is not an issue. I look to use it for gaming and some music (I mostly listen to music on newly received Dynaudio LYD7, and that's another reason to change headphones). I was using 5.1 headphones mostly for the best positioning but got tired of their low sound quality. Also they are not avaliable today, the "real" 5.1 headphones concept is dead. Virtual surround looks fine now so I want to give a stereo headphones a try.
> 
> However, gaming headphones are usually just bad, so I wish to get a better quality music or studio full size headphones and a separate mic. I believe I need headphones with detailed sound, fast transient response, balanced sound (a bit of rised bass is fine though, if it won't spoil midrange). No gaming features are required, sound card will provide those.
> What can you recommend in the below 100 USD price range? Is there anything decent at all?



There aren't very many good options in this budget range. If you want closed-back, the two best options (IMO) are Takstar Pro82 and Creative Aurvana Live. In case of open backs, there is only one: Philips SHP9500 (you'll likely need to apply some PEQ to get the best out of it but it's not too much of a hassle on desktop). You can also check out the legendary Koss Porta Pro X + Yaxi Pads. Fantastic combo but some are not fond of the looks.


----------



## prionsarebad

IEMusic said:


> Great find!  Thanks for sharing.


Er3Se same price!!!


----------



## prionsarebad

prionsarebad said:


> Er3Se same price!!!


Sending my new £139 er2se back to UK Amazon and ordered Er3Se for $99 plus shipping and taxes (total £110) from Amazon USA


----------



## Epiclectic

baskingshark said:


> If u have EQ mix available, that opens up your options tremendously. Most of the CHIFI budget IEMs are tuned harmanish or V shaped for consumer preferences, so if u can make it more neutralish, u can definitely try some of the CCAs and KZs. And best part is u can use them outside of stage monitoring for casual music listening too. Though, I generally try to EQ downwards rather than up, and not more than 3 dB (some of the cheaper drivers distort with too much EQ).
> 
> It wouldn't be a good idea to cover the bass vents IMHO. U might introduce driver flex, and not sure if the pressure build up inside the shell will damage the dynamic drivers with the vents unable to let out airflow, or even damage the eardrums due to the backflow of pressure/air. And yes the frequency response will probably also change.
> I'm not an expert in this area, so maybe I'll defer this bass vent covering thing to some of our friends here for their advise!



How do the Etymotic ER3SE fit into my situation? on 1st glance, they seem to be a higher quality $150 IEM with no vents, all BA's, and great isolation, with a temp sale price of $99. Would these fit my stage needs? Would they perform well in custom plugs? I like that they include a shirt clip, so simple but critical piece, lol.


----------



## IEMusic (Jun 5, 2020)

Epiclectic said:


> How do the Etymotic ER3SE fit into my situation? on 1st glance, they seem to be a higher quality $150 IEM with no vents, all BA's, and great isolation, with a temp sale price of $99. Would these fit my stage needs? Would they perform well in custom plugs? I like that they include a shirt clip, so simple but critical piece, lol.


If I weren’t using my se846 as my stage monitor, I would use an Etymotic (ER2 or ER3).  I was using my ER3XR as my monitor prior to the Shure, and really like it.  You can definitely have custom tips made for Etymotic, for example, Sensaphonics makes custom tips specifically for Shure and Etymotic IEMs.

However, the only potential benefit of custom tips on the Etymotic is comfort.  Over time many people get used to the triple flange stock tips, and they provide superb isolation already.


----------



## Epiclectic

IEMusic said:


> If I weren’t using my se846 as my stage monitor, I would use an Etymotic (ER2 or ER3).  I was using my ER3XR as my monitor prior to the Shure, and really like it.  You can definitely have custom tips made for Etymotic, for example, Sensaphonics makes custom tips specifically for Shure and Etymotic IEMs.
> 
> However, the only potential benefit of custom tips on the Etymotic is comfort.  Over time many people get used to the triple flange stock tips, and they provide superb isolation already.



Thanks, I think these might be my solution.    I noticed the Ety's (and those Shures) don't have over the ear wire loops. Is this not an issue on stage? I don't plan on doing cartwheels, but if I whip my head back or do the "jump up and land on the final note" sing ending, I want my IEM's to stay locked in.... is there a wire wrap or other looping solution to keep them formed around my ear tops during gigs?


----------



## Epiclectic (Jun 5, 2020)

Epiclectic said:


> Thanks, I think these might be my solution.    I noticed the Ety's (and those Shures) don't have over the ear wire loops. Is this not an issue on stage? I don't plan on doing cartwheels, but if I whip my head back or do the "jump up and land on the final note" sing ending, I want my IEM's to stay locked in.... is there a wire wrap or other looping solution to keep them formed around my ear tops during gigs?



I guess I can solve this by either adding ear hooks (like these : wire wraps ) or buying a replacement cable that has buit-in wire ear wraps, huh?

Ok, so the question now is: what's a good mmcx cable upgrade with comfy ear wraps and great sound? here's my 1st glance: link


----------



## IEMusic

Epiclectic said:


> Thanks, I think these might be my solution.    I noticed the Ety's (and those Shures) don't have over the ear wire loops. Is this not an issue on stage? I don't plan on doing cartwheels, but if I whip my head back or do the "jump up and land on the final note" sing ending, I want my IEM's to stay locked in.... is there a wire wrap or other looping solution to keep them formed around my ear tops during gigs?



Good question.  That’s one of the downsides of the Etymotic design, it’s cable is drop-down.  The angle where the MMCX connector is makes it poorly comparable with 3rd party cables.   I do sometimes loop the Ety cable over my ears, but when using the triple flange tips, they are very secure.   I just run the cables from the IEMs, back around my neck, cinch the cable, and use the shirt clip on my back shirt collar.  Haven’t had a problem with them, but I’m in a drum cage and not running around on stage.

Again, you can use the stock cables and run them over your ear, it’s just a little awkward.


----------



## baskingshark

Epiclectic said:


> How do the Etymotic ER3SE fit into my situation? on 1st glance, they seem to be a higher quality $150 IEM with no vents, all BA's, and great isolation, with a temp sale price of $99. Would these fit my stage needs? Would they perform well in custom plugs? I like that they include a shirt clip, so simple but critical piece, lol.



I haven't tried the ER3SE per se, but I tried one of their older models, and these etys have superb isolation, close to 40 dB. Superb sound quality, quite reference like. But I had to return them as the deep insertion was too uncomfortable for me. And the soundstage was pretty 2 dimensional, but I guess that's not important for stage monitoring purposes. So my only beef with them is comfort, but I guess if u can tolerate the deep insertion, it is an excellent option for monitoring. This discounted price looks like a very good deal. I don't think u will need custom plugs with the level of isolation the etys give. 

@IEMusic is an expert in the etys! So I think he has given u great info. Do let us know how your purchases turn out!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

News from Shuoer!


----------



## jibberish

IEMusic said:


> Good question.  That’s one of the downsides of the Etymotic design, it’s cable is drop-down.  The angle where the MMCX connector is makes it poorly comparable with 3rd party cables.   I do sometimes loop the Ety cable over my ears, but when using the triple flange tips, they are very secure.   I just run the cables from the IEMs, back around my neck, cinch the cable, and use the shirt clip on my back shirt collar.  Haven’t had a problem with them, but I’m in a drum cage and not running around on stage.
> 
> Again, you can use the stock cables and run them over your ear, it’s just a little awkward.


I wear the cable up over the ear with the ER2XR and ER4XR, just because it feels more stable. I use my ER2XR outside while walking the dog all the time, wearing the cable over ear means I never have to worry about the seal getting nudged out of place a bit from moving around. I just angle the cable coming off the mmcx connector straight "up". The cable on on the ER2 series in particular is lightweight, I don't have any discomfort using it this way.

I did try a 3rd party cable that was supposed to be designed with MMCX connectors for Etys, but it hasn't really worked out. It's way too heavy to wear cable down, it drags the shells downward. And the angle of the MMCX connectors makes it really uncomfortable to wear over ear.


----------



## dh0licious (Jun 7, 2020)

I searched this thread and couldn't find anything about these - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33044144405.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.47643c00BoUrNv&mp=1

Has anyone tried this 'TD02' IEM?


----------



## Slater

dh0licious said:


> I searched this through and couldn't find anything about these - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33044144405.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.47643c00BoUrNv&mp=1
> 
> Has anyone tried this 'TD02' IEM?



The Aliexpress reviews seem pretty decent.

I say go for it and let us know how you like it. You may just discover the next gem. That’s how a lot of good earphones are discovered; with 1 person rolling the dice and taking one for the team


----------



## dh0licious

Slater said:


> The Aliexpress reviews seem pretty decent.
> 
> I say go for it and let us know how you like it. You may just discover the next gem. That’s how a lot of good earphones are discovered; with 1 person rolling the dice and taking one for the team



Oh man stop it... I just bought another pair of C12 *just in case*, even though I've been holding back for the Urbanfun's. These look so good too...


----------



## Toastybob

TWidXugA said:


> So I just received my CCA CA16, ordered from the "Official CCA Store" in Ali Express.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the isolation?


----------



## TWidXugA

Toastybob said:


> How is the isolation?



Fairly good, I'd say above average since they fit very snugly in my ears. The included clear silicone tips are good with regard to isolation, though they are a bit short, which in my case can make the fit so snugly that they block the two vents facing the inside of the ear and can make them sound slightly muffled - easily solved with some tip rolling.

I actually used the CA16 with the included tips as earplugs while drilling in my kitchen's wall, and they were quite competent.


----------



## Layman1

Hi all, 

I haven't been on this thread previously, but just saw an ad for a KB Ear IEM, ended up looking at that, then at a review, which mentioned a dual-DD Chi-Fi IEM, and it got me to thinking..

I was wondering if there are any budget to mid-fi (but ideally budget) IEMs that have a sound signature reminiscent of the Empire Ears Legend X (or Nemesis)?
Ones that feature twin dynamic drivers in each side, and which can deliver head-shaking bass impact and slam, but ideally maintaining an at least vaguely audiophile sound signature otherwise?
Maybe that's a long shot, but there seems to be such a rapid pace of development and proliferation in the Asian IEM market that I thought I might as well ask and see!


----------



## baskingshark

Layman1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been on this thread previously, but just saw an ad for a KB Ear IEM, ended up looking at that, then at a review, which mentioned a dual-DD Chi-Fi IEM, and it got me to thinking..
> 
> ...



I haven't heard the Empire Legends IEMs, but the DUNU DM-480 is a dual DD set that has quite subwoofer like bass. The bass is linearly descending from the midbass to subbass though, so it doesn't have the midbass punch of a typical bass head set. But the bass is pretty fast for a DD and quite accurate and subbass extension/quantity is good (I'm a basshead). The DUNU DM-480 isn't an audiophile signature though, it is quite V shaped with recessed mids and a slightly brighter upper mids/treble. Also it is weak in the timbre and vocals department. But soundstage is good and isolation is superb (it isn't vented for a DD set). So it makes a good transit daily beater type IEM, as it preserves the bass frequencies in noisy environments, but for home listening, there are better sets out there for sure.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Layman1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been on this thread previously, but just saw an ad for a KB Ear IEM, ended up looking at that, then at a review, which mentioned a dual-DD Chi-Fi IEM, and it got me to thinking..
> 
> ...


Took a look with crinacle´s site, doesnt look like there is anything with that much bass as the legendx/nemesis





Maybe the TFZ No.3? But it is a single DD not 2 DD like you wanted.




Legend x green
Nemesis blue
No.3 purple


----------



## RikudouGoku

@Layman1 If you include everything that has at least 1 dd then maybe the Final Audio E5000 or Sony XBA-N3 can work? Although I have no idea how the bass in the legend x sounds like so maybe cant help much.


----------



## mochill

Kinera bd005 or the ve bie


----------



## kmmbd

Layman1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been on this thread previously, but just saw an ad for a KB Ear IEM, ended up looking at that, then at a review, which mentioned a dual-DD Chi-Fi IEM, and it got me to thinking..
> 
> ...



The closest you can get to that in a budget is Final E5000. You'll need to hook it to a powerful DAP/Amp but once you do so, the resulting bass is highly textured, you can even feel the 18Hz rumble around your chest and has a gorgeous, thick midrange to boot.


----------



## mochill




----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> Kinera bd005 or the ve bie


the bie just has too much bloaty bass and makes everything sounds muddy. Really bad in my opinion, only good for taking it out as a beater/I-Dont-Care set because of the build quality lol.


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> the bie just has too much bloaty bass and makes everything sounds muddy. Really bad in my opinion, only good for taking it out as a beater/I-Dont-Care set because of the build quality lol.


Send them over to me , ill keep them


----------



## mochill

I forgot the azla azel


----------



## Layman1

mochill said:


>



Thanks everyone for all your helpful responses so far!
This Kinera BD005.. More bass than the Legend X? My inner bass-head is already directing my fingers to the search bar..   
Of course, I appreciate that's a frequency chart and may not tell the whole story, but I'm going to take a look and see what I can find out


----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> Send them over to me , ill keep them


lol, I keep them as a reference that I do not like a dark and muddy signature. They arent that expensive to get though...But you are better of spending that cash on earbuds instead


----------



## IEMusic

Other IEMs that closely match the bass of the EE LX (based on graphs), are the Beyerdynamic Xelento, CA Atlas, and ThieAudio L9.  Unfortunately, they are all relatively pricy.


----------



## mochill

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sim...sions-ranking-of-75-iems.915371/post-15536612


----------



## RvTrav

Layman1 said:


> Thanks everyone for all your helpful responses so far!
> This Kinera BD005.. More bass than the Legend X? My inner bass-head is already directing my fingers to the search bar..
> Of course, I appreciate that's a frequency chart and may not tell the whole story, but I'm going to take a look and see what I can find out



The Kinera BD005 has been around for several years and I purchased them back when Hybrids were pretty new to the budget market.  I was surprised when someone referred to them as bass-head, I haven't listened to them for awhile but never thought of them that way.  I just gave them a listen and I certainly would not class my pair as bass-head, probably shallow V shaped signature.  There are a number of resin filled earphones on the market in the $20 price range.  The one I purchased is the Nobyn A2,  it has big bass, excellent sub bass you can feel, punchy mid bass without alot of bloat.  The mids are clear and treble is has some sparkle without being too bright. Just another earphone to check out.  I have not heard the Legend X so can't make any comment on how they compare.


----------



## DBaldock9

I'll admit I didn't see the original requirements - but if you're looking for an earphone that's similar in size / shape to the Kinera BD005, and has better low Bass (without the Mid-Bass booming of the Tennmak Pro), check out the ($35) Pizen PianoTrio - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32825090018.html


----------



## Layman1 (Jun 9, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> I'll admit I didn't see the original requirements - but if you're looking for an earphone that's similar in size / shape to the Kinera BD005, and has better low Bass (without the Mid-Bass booming of the Tennmak Pro), check out the ($35) Pizen PianoTrio - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32825090018.html


Oh, hi there!

Ok, again, thanks to those who've given suggestions 
Well, the original 'brief' was just me wondering whether there were any budget (or possibly mid-fi) IEMs out there that have 2 DD's and can match the kind of thunderous and impactful bass put out by the EE Legend X or EE Nemesis, ideally with a sound signature that's at least decent to go with it.

For what it's worth, I got loaner units of the Legend X and Nemesis from EE, listened to them both intensely for about 3 weeks, and ended up choosing the Nemesis.
My mission at that time was to find the IEM which could output the most head-shaking bass, and I felt that Nemesis actually was superior to the Legend X in this regard.
It also seemed a bit cleaner around the mid-bass than the Legend X.
However, the Legend X was a significant step up in terms of technical performance.

So for those who haven't heard either of them, they sound full and powerful (without anything excessive) on most songs.
But give them a track where the drums are mastered with some power and impact and it becomes a Whole New World 
This was a test track I used with them both; 'Faith & Science' by Marit Larsen:

Just search on YouTube (or your streaming service of choice lol) if that link doesn't work for any reason.
When this song plays, I can feel the drums shaking my skull (in a good way lol) with a kind of ringing impact and depth and power.
I've listened to this track (and others) on CA Solaris, Atlas, 64 Ears N8, Trio, EE Valkyrie and Bravado and various others, and none of them came close in the low end. So I feel it must mainly be down to the twin DD's on each side (plus tuning etc)

Anyway, I'm trying to get some family and friends into the audiophile hobby, and some of them listen mainly to rock, pop and hip-hop (although still have broader tastes than just those), and it got me to thinking.. I'd love to get them a budget IEM that can capture some of the magic of the Nemesis low end.
I'm guessing the reason the Nemesis and Legend X can 'out-wallop' any other IEM I've ever heard with regards to the low-end seems to come down to the fact that they've dedicated TWO dynamic drivers in each side for the low end.

So it got me to wondering whether any budget IEM makers had tried to do the same thing and been able to achieve a similar result?
I'm obviously not expecting a budget IEM to sound as good as a TOTL one, but I was hoping there might be something out there that had a similar low-end, paired with a hopefully decent sound signature?

So apologies if I didn't explain myself well in the first place; hope this makes things more clear


----------



## DBaldock9

Layman1 said:


> Oh, hi there!
> 
> Ok, again, thanks to those who've given suggestions
> Well, the original 'brief' was just me wondering whether there were any budget (or possibly mid-fi) IEMs out there that have 2 DD's and can match the kind of thunderous and impactful bass put out by the EE Legend X or EE Nemesis, ideally with a sound signature that's at least decent to go with it.
> ...




When I was looking for some additional low profile earphones, similar to the Tennmak Pro, that were comfortable to wear while sleeping, I came across the Pizen PianoTrio.  They were around $10 cheaper then, than they're currently priced - but even at $35, I think they do sound really good.  They've got strong low Bass, but without the booming mid-Bass of the Tennmak Pro.  Their Midrange isn't as forward as some of my other earphones, but it is clear.  The Treble seems detailed, without being peaky.  I listen to them every day, since they're my primary "sleeping" earphones (sometimes I use my Tennmak Pro, Rose Aurora, or Audio Sense T100).


----------



## Grayson73

IEMusic said:


> Please elaborate a little.  What kind of monitoring?  Stage monitoring?  If so, what instrument, and how much noise isolation do you need?  For mixing/mastering?  Probably the most neutral-ish sounding IEM for less than $50 is the Tin T2 (as previously recommended), but the isolation is quite poor.



Stage monitoring.  I'm sometimes lead singer, electric guitar player, and bass player.  Need pretty good isolation.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Grayson73 said:


> Stage monitoring.  I'm sometimes lead singer, electric guitar player, and bass player.  Need pretty good isolation.


Oh, if you need isolation then my recs are probably bad....

ehm I dont know if there is anything that is close to neutral while also having very good isolation in the lower priced tier. 

The Audiosense DT200 at 150 usd would be very good both sound and isolation but the price is quite a bit higher than you wanted.

Etymotic ER2SE/XR should be a very good one too, but unless you are in the US it costs quite a lot more (it costs around 100 usd on amazon.com but over at amazon.de/uk it costs like 200 usd!!!)


----------



## Grayson73

Thanks for everyone's responses for a stage monitor ~$50!  My friend got the ZS10 Pro and it was very clear, but the highs sounded artificial.  I'd like something more natural and accurate sounding in its tuning.  My favorite IEMs are the LZ-A2/A2S and Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, for example.  I've currently using the Tenore as my stage monitor.

The last few days, people have recommended all of these.  Which one would you recommend based on the above, with decent isolation?

Hisenior B5+
CCA C16
KZ AS10
Tin Hifi T2
Final Audio E1000
MEE Audio M6 Pro G2
ZSX
CCA C12
ThieAudio Legacy 3
KZ BA10
TRN BA5
CVJ CSN


----------



## RikudouGoku

Grayson73 said:


> Thanks for everyone's responses for a stage monitor ~$50!  My friend got the ZS10 Pro and it was very clear, but the highs sounded artificial.  I'd like something more natural and accurate sounding in its tuning.  My favorite IEMs are the LZ-A2/A2S and Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, for example.  I've currently using the Tenore as my stage monitor.
> 
> The last few days, people have recommended all of these.  Which one would you recommend based on the above, with decent isolation?
> 
> ...


You wont get good isolation with the Tin T2 or Final E1000 since they are bullet style so you can remove them from the candidate list.

I do not know the others because I dont have them but I think that the closest to neutral might be the Hisenior B5+. Or maybe the TRN BA5.

IF you can go higher then I recommend the Audiosense DT200, you get a very good natural and close to neutral (little bass boosted but that might be helpful in a noisy environment) and also one of the best isolating iems out there.


----------



## zenki

Hibiscus ~$40


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 15, 2020)

Grayson73 said:


> Thanks for everyone's responses for a stage monitor ~$50!  My friend got the ZS10 Pro and it was very clear, but the highs sounded artificial.  I'd like something more natural and accurate sounding in its tuning.  My favorite IEMs are the LZ-A2/A2S and Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, for example.  I've currently using the Tenore as my stage monitor.
> 
> The last few days, people have recommended all of these.  Which one would you recommend based on the above, with decent isolation?
> 
> ...



For using CHIFI for stage monitoring, my priority in an IEM is:
1) *Isolation *is the first priority in stage monitoring - to protect hearing health and also to hear the music better and play the music at the softest possible volume. So what this means is, in general strike out single DD sets (which are usually vented) or open backed sets as they will let in noise. In general multi BA sets which are usually unvented will do the best job at isolation.
2) Which brings us to the second priority, of *technical performance *eg clarity, details, imaging, instrument separation. In general at the budget segment, multi BA/hybrids also do a better job at these areas than single DD sets.
3) The third priority is to have something *neutralish* in sound signature. If u have EQ on the fly or have soundmen assisting you, then no biggie buying some V shaped sets like the KZs and u can EQ the bass and treble downwards to get something more balanced.
4) My 4th priority is *comfort* for long term use on stage. I find the smaller bean shaped type shells like in Shure and Westone give the best comfort. The lower audiosense models (other than the flagship T800) all have similar bean shapes or very comfortable resin shells.

I get what you mean about the KZ ZS10 Pro having an artificial timbre in the treble frequencies, but I'll close one eye on timbre for stage monitoring as that is not the most important priority. Perhaps unless u are using the stage monitor for some acoustic guitar or classical performance.

Quite a number of my band mates use the KZ ZS10 Pro (which is V shaped) with EQ. It is very cheap at $30ish USD with good technical performance. Isolation is also about 20 - 25 dB depending on tips used.

Though personally, for your budget, I think one of the Audiosense T180, T260, T300 sets would fufill the above 4 criteria easily for good price to performance ratio. Hisenior B5+ is a bit pricier but is midcentric, with a subbass and higher treble roll off, though it has good isolation and also above average technical performance. YMMV.


----------



## jibberish

I'd hesitate to recommend the TRN BA5 as a stage monitor due to its tendency to temporarily malfunction when exposed to moisture. I think it would be a good budget candidate based on its tuning and technical ability, but you could get stranded on stage with something useless.


----------



## IEMusic

Grayson73 said:


> Thanks for everyone's responses for a stage monitor ~$50!  My friend got the ZS10 Pro and it was very clear, but the highs sounded artificial.  I'd like something more natural and accurate sounding in its tuning.  My favorite IEMs are the LZ-A2/A2S and Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, for example.  I've currently using the Tenore as my stage monitor.
> 
> The last few days, people have recommended all of these.  Which one would you recommend based on the above, with decent isolation?
> 
> ...



The Legacy 3 can give almost CIEM levels of isolation with foam tips, that one can insert quite deep, but it‘s a different price bracket.

I also think you would probably be best served by one of the KZ or CCA IEMs with foam tips.  The hybrid ones do let in sound due to being vented, but the nozzles are quite long, and you can insert foam tips pretty deep, for good isolation.  Probably the best would be one of the all BA units.  baskingshark is correct, I wouldn’t worry about timbre/artificial sounding highs for a stage monitor.  The other criteria he listed are far more important.


----------



## Grayson73 (Jun 9, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> For using CHIFI for stage monitoring, my priority in an IEM is:
> 1) *Isolation *is the first priority in stage monitoring - to protect hearing health and also to hear the music better and play the music at the softest possible volume. So what this means is, in general strike out single DD sets (which are usually vented) or open backed sets as they will let in noise. In general multi BA sets which are usually unvented will do the best job at isolation.
> 2) Which brings us to the second priority, of *technical performance *eg clarity, details, imaging, isolation. In general at the budget segment, multi BA/hybrids also do a better job at these areas than single DD sets.
> 3) The third priority is to have something *neutralish* in sound signature. If u have EQ on the fly or have soundmen assisting you, then no biggie buying some V shaped sets like the KZs and u can EQ the bass and treble downwards to get something more balanced.
> ...



Thanks for the detailed response!  So you'd recommend the Audiosense T180 over the KZ ZS10 Pro?  I see the T180 for $36 on Amazon.  Where is the ZS10 Pro for $30ish?

Also, any comments on the KZ ZSX or CCA C12?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Grayson73 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response!  So you'd recommend the Audiosense T180 over the KZ ZS10 Pro?  I see the T180 for $36 on Amazon.  Where is the ZS10 Pro for $30ish?


on aliexpress.

If you are buying from aliexpress, wait until next week for the mid-year sale.


----------



## IEMusic

Grayson73 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response!  So you'd recommend the Audiosense T180 over the KZ ZS10 Pro?  I see the T180 for $36 on Amazon.  Where is the ZS10 Pro for $30ish?
> 
> Also, any comments on the KZ ZSX or CCA C12?


I think the ZSX sounds a little better than the ZS10 Pro.  The treble isn’t quite as bright, and the overall balance is better, but it is still v-shaped.  The fit is a consideration though.  The ZSX is bigger than the ZS10 Pro.


----------



## Grayson73 (Jun 9, 2020)

Sounds like I should get the Audiosense T180, KZ ZSX or CCA C12.  Which one sounds more true to how the actual instruments sound in tone?


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 9, 2020)

Grayson73 said:


> Sounds like I should get the Audiosense T180, KZ ZSX or CCA C12.  Which one sounds more true to how the actual instruments sound in tone?



In general, the single DD type sets have better timbre and accuracy of acoustic instruments compared to multi BA/hybrids (ZSX and CCA C12 are hybrids, while the Audiosense T180 is a single BA). But as we discussed above, at the budget segment, the multi BA tend to have better technicalities +/- isolation. So at that pricing, it is a matter of balancing the pros and cons, and it would be difficult to find a set that aces every department.

If I'm not mistaken, the Audiosense T180 uses knowles BA drivers, which tend to be dampened and have less of an edge definition and sound cleaner than bellsing BAs or other BA drivers in the KZs. I haven't tried the ZSX or CCA C12, so I can't tell u how the timbre is on these sets unfortunately. But I generally prefer knowles timbre compared to the bellsings for the BA/hybrids that I've used, and I am quite picky about instrument timbre.

One solution, since CHIFI is relatively affordable nowadays, is to get a $30 - $50 pair that is a BA/hybrid just for stage monitoring, and another $30 - $50 pair for casual music listening at home. I don't mind skipping a restaurant meal or two just to get another budget IEM. And anyway, most of the dedicated stage monitors are neutralish and may sound boring for casual music listening, but YMMV.


----------



## IEMusic

To me, the timbre of the ZSX is pretty much the same as the ZS10 Pro.  It’s mainly the tuning that is slightly different, and the size/shape of the IEM shell is different.  FWIW, I really prefer DDs for bass and overall timbre, and most of my IEMs have a DD.  However. for stage monitoring, I prefer BAs.  I don’t really care about the timbre much, but the detail tends to be better, it’s easier to achieve great isolation, and the tuning of all BA IEMs seem to sound more balanced, which is necessary for a stage monitor.


----------



## DBaldock9

Grayson73 said:


> Sounds like I should get the Audiosense T180, KZ ZSX or CCA C12.  Which one sounds more true to how the actual instruments sound in tone?



One thing to note - Both the AudioSense T100 (Dynamic) and T180 (Balanced Armature) have very narrow nozzles, and not many aftermarket tips will fit securely. I have found that the SpinFit CP800-L works well for my ears.


----------



## IEMusic

DBaldock9 said:


> One thing to note - Both the AudioSense T100 (Dynamic) and T180 (Balanced Armature) have very narrow nozzles, and not many aftermarket tips will fit securely. I have found that the SpinFit CP800-L works well for my ears.


If the nozzle is narrow enough to fit the CP800s, then the Shure triple-flange tips would probably also fit.  Those tips provide superb isolation.  To make them a little more comfortable, and decrease the treble attenuation, I cut off the smallest flange.  The isolation is pretty much the same.


----------



## chinmie

@Grayson73  also to add to what @baskingshark and @IEMusic already informative suggestions, i read that you also sing, so you might benefit from a more V-shaped EQ, because the sound of our voice when the ears plugged is already resonating a bit much in our head, especially in the low-mids. usually singers (well, at least that i know of) prioritize on the bass and drums for fundamentals and tempo. other melodic instruments are welcomed but not a necessity. 

i usually prefer silicone for general listening, 
but for stages, especially longer and "sweaty" sessions, foams is better, because i don't have to adjust often and doesn't get itchy. 

noise isolation and fit/comfort is the most priority for me,because sound can be EQd and mixed for our personal preference. i also prefer the lightest and slimmest cable possible. 

there's also the KZ ZS3 back in the days, that one is a monster for noise isolation, and the fit is so much like a CIEM. once it's locked in it won't go anywhere. 
soundwise it is warm and bassy, and may be not up to par with the latest KZ, but can be definitely EQd. or maybe go with the newer ZS4 and ZS3e, or other iteration of KZ that use the same shell


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 10, 2020)

Grayson73 said:


> Thanks for everyone's responses for a stage monitor ~$50!  My friend got the ZS10 Pro and it was very clear, but the highs sounded artificial.  I'd like something more natural and accurate sounding in its tuning.  My favorite IEMs are the LZ-A2/A2S and Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, for example.  I've currently using the Tenore as my stage monitor.
> 
> The last few days, people have recommended all of these.  Which one would you recommend based on the above, with decent isolation?
> 
> ...


For a little more than $50 US dollars, get the new CCA-CA16.
With the combination of the DD and BA set-up, surprisingly they sound technically and naturally good. Purchase separate copper cables for them and you are set with excellent stage monitors giving the best hi-end sizzle and low end quick sounding sub-bass possible with an awesome sounding luscious midrange!







If you can't find the copper cables under CCA, you can definitely find them under KZ, since they are basically a joint company.




Hope this helps you with your decision.

-Clear


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello friends, the Aliexpress Summer Sale is starting on Jun 15, 12:00 AM PT, this is confirmed on their site. Sale prices are already forecasted! These are the lowest deals I've found while browsing Aliexpress, prices in USD.

Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit as a community. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with us! Sale prices are *before stacking coupons*, and occasionally prices are even lower if you *follow some stores*. And these are *lowest* *desktop prices* I've managed to find (the Aliexpress app tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with coupons and app use, potentially the deal may be even sweeter:

*Audiosense T180/T260/T300* - $34/53/96 respectively
*Audiosense AQ3 *- $152
*Audiosense T800* - $268 ---> lowest I've seen it go for firsthand. Usually $298 USD. There's a new flagship called AQ7 coming soon, so possibly wait for reviews on the AQ7.
*BLON BL-03* - $24
*BLON BL-05* - $38
*BQEYZ Spring 1 *- $111 ---> u might wanna wait for reviews of the new Spring 2 that is supposedly launching soon. In general the sellers will clear the older models at cheaper pricing to make way for the newly launched gear, but the new gear will probably not be discounted significantly (if at all).
*CCA C12* - $29
*CCA C16* - $70
*CCA CA16* - $51 (not to be confused with the CCA C16 which is a pure multi BA setup. This CCA CA16 is a newer model that just launched and is a hybrid).
*CVJ CSN* - $50
*FAAEAL Datura Pro* - $22 (earbud)
*FAAEAL Hibiscus* - $37
*Hisenior B5+* - $76
*ISN D10 *- $148
*KBEAR Diamond* - $67 ---> lowest I've seen it go for firsthand. Usually $79 USD.
*KBEAR KB04* - $25
*Kinera Nanna* - $706 --> tip courtesy of @RikudouGoku
*KZ ZS10 Pro* - $30
*KZ ZSX* - $33
*LZ Z04A *from $23 to 18 ---> tip courtesy of @RikudouGoku
*LZ Z05A *from $25 to 21 ---> tip courtesy of @RikudouGoku
*LZ A6 *- $209 ---> lowest I've seen it go before coupons. I think there's a new LZ A7 in the works, so possibly stock clearing time.
*LZ A6 Mini* - $51 ---> also lowest I've seen it go.
*Mangird Tea *- $262
*Moondrop Blessing 2* - $319
*NiceHCK DB3* - $15
*NICEHCK M6* - $76
*NICEHCK NX7 Pro *- $85
*Shozy Form 1.1* - $67
*Shozy Form 1.4* - $179
*Shuoer EJ07* - $755 ---> tip courtesy of @Plethora
*Shuoer Tape* - $116
*SMABAT NCO* - $51 ---> tip courtesy of @RikudouGoku
*SMABAT ST10S (black silver)* - $80 (earbud)
*SMABAT ST10S (black gold)* - $126 (earbud). ---> black gold is supposedly better sounding, higher impedance, so needs amping.
*Tanchjim Cora *- $47
*Tanchjim Oxygen* - $219
*Tempotec Sonata HD Pro* - $31 (Amp/DAC dongle) ---> super good deal, I bought one at the last Aliexpress sale @ $33 with stacking coupons and it is one of my recent 10/10 purchases. It can upgrade the sound in a humble smartphone/desktop to close to that of my desktop setup for cheap. I am most likely getting a second pair this sale as a backup. The hard part is sneaking a duplicate audio gear past my wife in the mail box.
*TinHIFI T2 *- $32
*TinHIFI T4* - $89
*TinHIFI P1* - $150
*TFZ No. 3* - $90
*TFZ Tequila* - $66
*Toneking Ninetails* - $111
*TRI I3 *- $147
*TRI I4* - $54 ---> tip courtesy of @RikudouGoku
*TRN BA5* - $39
*TRN V90* - $26
*TRN VX *- $65
*Yincrow RW1000* - $69 (earbud)
*7HZ i99* - $384 ---> tip courtesy of @RikudouGoku

Seems the hyped gear like Moondrop Starfield, ISN H40 and Audio Legacy 3 ain't on sale, but u can stack coupons with them to bring down the price a bit. Amazingly, Urbanfun YBF-ISS014's base price has even increased this sale LOL (do they know what is the meaning of the word sale?)

Happy shopping, sorry about your wallet in advance!


----------



## sutosuto

baskingshark said:


> Happy shopping, sorry about your wallet in advance


As usual, you are always the first to provide the consolidated price list of the promo event. Thank you so much, it helps my search but bad for my wallet


----------



## baskingshark

sutosuto said:


> As usual, you are always the first to provide the consolidated price list of the promo event. Thank you so much, it helps my search but bad for my wallet



Are u gonna get anything this sale?

I wanted to get a Shanling Q1 or Fiio M3 Pro DAP but the discounts are pretty meh for these. Oh wells, will see if can do enough coupon gymnastics to lower the prices enough.


----------



## sutosuto

baskingshark said:


> Are u gonna get anything this sale?
> 
> I wanted to get a Shanling Q1 or Fiio M3 Pro DAP but the discounts are pretty meh for these. Oh wells, will see if can do enough coupon gymnastics to lower the prices enough.



I have L3 and Tri I3 in my wish list but the review of Penon Orb has been so tempted as it seems their signature is similar to H40. 
I have an impression that H40 is better than D10 which I own. The thing is I do not want to have another mmcx IEM anymore. I hope the Penon Orb will be the upgrade so I can learn what it means technically better.

I might not buy anything and save up for Penon Orb instead.

Cheers


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> Are u gonna get anything this sale?
> 
> I wanted to get a Shanling Q1 or Fiio M3 Pro DAP but the discounts are pretty meh for these. Oh wells, will see if can do enough coupon gymnastics to lower the prices enough.


Just an off-topic question: Which source do you use often?


----------



## sutosuto

baskingshark said:


> Are u gonna get anything this sale?


Btw, I ordered below earbud two days ago. I do not want to wait until sales as I beĺieve the price won't be much different and hope the shipping will be faster as everyone might wait for sales.



#Aliexpress SG$ 25.56  5%OFF | DIY PK2 earphone sound good in-ear earphone fever silver plated wire with mic/without mic
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dX1zBmg


----------



## MrDelicious

Thinking of stocking up on some cables this sale, are KBear cables any good?


----------



## superuser1

MrDelicious said:


> Thinking of stocking up on some cables this sale, are KBear cables any good?


Better to ask at the cable thread: HERE


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 10, 2020)

superuser1 said:


> Just an off-topic question: Which source do you use often?



My home setup is a khadas tone board -> Fiio A3 amp.

On the go is currently the Tempotec sonata HD Pro. Sometimes the Ziku Hd X9.

U got any good portable sources to recommend??


----------



## zenki

Not a portable user but:
E1DA 90xxx gen3 or something?

AFAIK  Tempotec sonata HD Pro's already good enough.


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> My home setup is a khadas tone board -> Fiio A3 amp.
> 
> On the go is currently the Tempotec sonata HD Pro. Sometimes the Ziku Hd X9.
> 
> U got any good portable sources to recommend??


Sadly the only dongle dac i use is the iBasso DC01 and it does the job. However i recently got the DX160 and I have to say it was money well spent. Totally worth the $399 i had saved. The SQ is perhaps better than the ZX300 which i am coming from. I was pleasantly surprised to be honest.


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Just an off-topic question: Which source do you use often?


Portable/home: Fiio M11

Home: Topping E30 + JDS Atom/Little Dot 1+

I also use the M11 at home too becasue my library is actually sorted there.


----------



## RikudouGoku

*LZ Z05A *from 25 to 21 

*LZ Z04A *from 23 to 18


----------



## Grayson73

As always, thanks for all of the detailed responses!  Since V-shape was recommended for singing, I'm between the ZSX (upgraded ZS10 Pro?) and CCA CA12.  Anyone who has/had both?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dont forget to play the "energy lab" game on aliexpress to get coupons or even free items. I got a 10 usd off from 100 usd orders, 5 usd off from 50 usd orders and am working on getting the xiaomi airdots for free. The prizes are limited so hurry up and get them.


----------



## superuser1

@baskingshark @RikudouGoku Next on my radar is the Penon Orb


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> @baskingshark @RikudouGoku Next on my radar is the Penon Orb


im not interested in it due to the price, looks and driver setup.


----------



## IEMusic

superuser1 said:


> Next on my radar is the Penon Orb



For me, I’m now torn between the Penon Orb, the Blessing 2, and the Mangird Tea.  I may end up having to get 2 of the three.

I keep telling myself that I need to save up and just get a TOTL IEM, instead of having so many less expensive ones. That is often the right thing to do. The thing is, however, there is no one ideal IEM, and for variety, we need multiple different units. Lastly, some of these IEMs in the $300 +/- range can compete with many TOTL products.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> For me, I’m now torn between the Penon Orb, the Blessing 2, and the Mangird Tea.  I may end up having to get 2 of the three.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I need to save up and just get a TOTL IEM, instead of having so many less expensive ones. That is often the right thing to do. The thing is, however, there is no one ideal IEM, and for variety, we need multiple different units. Lastly, some of these IEMs in the $300 +/- range can compete with many TOTL products.


Agreed, also having very expensive iems will make me too afraid to use them outside  , both for fear of getting robbed and risk of damaging it.


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> Agreed, also having very expensive iems will make me too afraid to use them outside  , both for fear of getting robbed and risk of damaging it.



the only ‘iems’ that are getting robbed in my country are airpods  mostly done by teenagers robbing others teenagers


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> the only ‘iems’ that are getting robbed in my country are airpods  mostly done by teenagers robbing others teenagers


sad, but fortunate for us. They probably wouldnt know that something like the  Sony Z1R costs 1800 usd lol.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> sad, but fortunate for us. They probably wouldnt know that something like the  Sony Z1R costs 1800 usd lol.


The Z1R has long been my end-game goal, but I may ultimately never fully pursue it, for reasons noted above.  Also the size/fit.  But even ignorant teens will be drawn to the high bling factor that the Z1R has.  It’s not subtle in the least (maybe the original CA Solaris is less subtle).


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> The Z1R has long been my end-game goal, but I may ultimately never fully pursue it, for reasons noted above.  Also the size/fit.  But even ignorant teens will be drawn to the high bling factor that the Z1R has.  It’s not subtle in the least (maybe the original CA Solaris is less subtle).


The fit alone is the dealbreaker for me, too big. That faceplate though...looks pretty nice.


----------



## Ziggomatic

baskingshark said:


> Hello friends, the Aliexpress Summer Sale is starting on Jun 15, 12:00 AM PT, this is confirmed on their site. Sale prices are already forecasted! These are the lowest deals I've found while browsing Aliexpress, prices in USD.
> 
> Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit as a community. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with us! Sale prices are *before stacking coupons*, and occasionally prices are even lower if you *follow some stores*. And these are *lowest* *desktop prices* I've managed to find (the Aliexpress app tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with coupons and app use, potentially the deal may be even sweeter:
> 
> ...



To me, even with the A7 on the horizon, the A6 is just an excellent value at $209. I doubt they'll have trouble clearing stock at that price.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 10, 2020)

Ziggomatic said:


> To me, even with the A7 on the horizon, the A6 is just an excellent value at $209. I doubt they'll have trouble clearing stock at that price.


True, but the A7 was supposed to have a different tuning right? If that is the case it isnt a "waste" to get the A6 as well.

Edit: And maybe the A6 filters will fit the A7?


----------



## Luis1316

I'm skipping these sales, saving up for LZ A7 because it sounds to be like super versatile. I mean, a tri-hybrid with a new two layered piezo driver with nozzle filters, multiple tubes made of different materials, and on top of that switches to play with the BA drivers, that sounds super interesting to me.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Luis1316 said:


> I'm skipping these sales, saving up for LZ A7 because it sounds to be like super versatile. I mean, a tri-hybrid with a new two layered piezo driver with nozzle filters, multiple tubes made of different materials, and on top of that switches to play with the BA drivers, that sounds super interesting to me.


Yeah that one sounds like its gonna be great. But since it does have a piezo driver, not everyone is gonna like the unique sound that it produces. Just like with the Shuoer Tape and similar iems with more "exotic" drivers


----------



## KarmaPhala

IEMusic said:


> For me, I’m now torn between the Penon Orb, the Blessing 2, and the Mangird Tea.  I may end up having to get 2 of the three.
> 
> I keep telling myself that I need to save up and just get a TOTL IEM, instead of having so many less expensive ones. That is often the right thing to do. The thing is, however, there is no one ideal IEM, and for variety, we need multiple different units. Lastly, some of these IEMs in the $300 +/- range can compete with many TOTL products.



Mangird Tea, a special iem indeed


----------



## phthora

*Shuoer EJ07* going for $755, down from $850:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dUz7WNA


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> Hello friends, the Aliexpress Summer Sale is starting on Jun 15, 12:00 AM PT, this is confirmed on their site. Sale prices are already forecasted! These are the lowest deals I've found while browsing Aliexpress, prices in USD.
> 
> Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit as a community. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with us! Sale prices are *before stacking coupons*, and occasionally prices are even lower if you *follow some stores*. And these are *lowest* *desktop prices* I've managed to find (the Aliexpress app tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with coupons and app use, potentially the deal may be even sweeter:
> 
> ...


I think this very deserving of it's own thread


----------



## RikudouGoku

*Smabat NCO* from 68 usd to 51 usd (this is a new iem from a brand that usually makes earbuds)

*Tri I4 *from 68 usd to 54 usd


----------



## RikudouGoku

*7HZ i99 *from 480 usd to 384 usd


----------



## RikudouGoku

*Kinera Nanna* from 886 usd to 706 usd


----------



## Lonecrow

Has anyone come across a larger value site-wide coupon that can be used on the upcoming aliexpress sale, other than the USD$10 one you get playing the "energy lab" game?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Lonecrow said:


> Has anyone come across a larger value site-wide coupon that can be used on the upcoming aliexpress sale, other than the USD$10 one you get playing the "energy lab" game?


Unfortunately not


----------



## jwbrent

KarmaPhala said:


> Mangird Tea, a special iem indeed



I like the green faceplate, where did you buy it?


----------



## jwbrent

baskingshark said:


> Hello friends, the Aliexpress Summer Sale is starting on Jun 15, 12:00 AM PT, this is confirmed on their site. Sale prices are already forecasted! These are the lowest deals I've found while browsing Aliexpress, prices in USD.
> 
> Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit as a community. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with us! Sale prices are *before stacking coupons*, and occasionally prices are even lower if you *follow some stores*. And these are *lowest* *desktop prices* I've managed to find (the Aliexpress app tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with coupons and app use, potentially the deal may be even sweeter:
> 
> ...



I might just pick up the Mangird Tea, especially if there are other finishes available.


----------



## IEMusic

jwbrent said:


> I might just pick up the Mangird Tea, especially if there are other finishes available.


Me too.  I’m just wanting to roll the dice again.  I bought the L3 early on before the user reviews came in.  So very glad I did.


----------



## thefallenangelx

And these **** MT300 (EST+DD+BA)...?


￥ 19,073 | **** MT300 TDK EST Knowles Dyanmic EST+BA+DD Hybrid Hifi Music Monitor DJ Studio CNC Metal MMCX Audiophile Earphones Earbuds
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7Z5t3i


----------



## Luis1316

thefallenangelx said:


> And these **** MT300 (EST+DD+BA)...?
> 
> 
> ￥ 19,073 | **** MT300 TDK EST Knowles Dyanmic EST+BA+DD Hybrid Hifi Music Monitor DJ Studio CNC Metal MMCX Audiophile Earphones Earbuds
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7Z5t3i


It's finally happening bois, a consumer friendly electrostatic driver under 200 euros.


----------



## baskingshark

Luis1316 said:


> It's finally happening bois, a consumer friendly electrostatic driver under 200 euros.



I'm not sure if it is a true electrostat though. A lot of the CHIFI companies use magnostat or electrets and pass it off as an electrostat unit (cough cough.... Shuoer). I'm not an expert but I think the true electrostats are quite expensive and they supposedly require an external charge. I think an electret is already charged but they theoretically lose their charge with time, supposedly once the charge runs out totally, they can't be used.

But as we are all in this CHIFI budget rabbithole, we know a new hypetrain would have reached our mailbox way before any electret charge is gone, maybe the new hypetrain might even come while we are still burning in the exisiting set LOL.


----------



## thefallenangelx

baskingshark said:


> I'm not sure if it is a true electrostat though. A lot of the CHIFI companies use magnostat or electrets and pass it off as an electrostat unit (cough cough.... Shuoer). I'm not an expert but I think the true electrostats are quite expensive and they supposedly require an external charge. I think an electret is already charged but they theoretically lose their charge with time, supposedly once the charge runs out totally, they can't be used.
> 
> But as we are all in this CHIFI budget rabbithole, we know a new hypetrain would have reached our mailbox way before any electret charge is gone, maybe the new hypetrain might even come while we are still burning in the exisiting set LOL.


i believe you are right and the EST inside is Electrets as all the others are using at the moment (EJ07, ST7, Trilight...)


----------



## DBaldock9

A true Electrostatic Transducer requires a high DC Voltage, to produce the Electrostatic Field in which the diaphragm is suspended.
Then, the audio signal provides the "modulation" force that moves the diaphragm in the field, producing sound.
.
I've built a simple Electrostatic speaker, which was basically a modulated capacitor.
It consisted of 12x 18" square sheets of heavy duty Aluminum Foil, separated by sheets of heavy duty plastic trash bags.
This stack was pressed between two pieces of Pegboard, and a 1x2 wood frame, bolted together (mainly for safety from the high voltage).
Alternate sheets of the Aluminum Foil were wired together, so there were two wire leads coming out of the speaker.
It was wired with a 450 VDC Power Supply in series with the Primary of an Audio Matching Transformer, connected to the leads.
Then, a 35W Dynaco Tube Amplifier was connected to the Secondary of the Transformer.
When audio was played, it would modulate the 450 VDC voltage across the "capacitor" - causing the stacked pieces of foil to pull tighter together, or relax a bit - and the slight movement produced the sound.
This style of Electrostatic speaker doesn't have much excursion, so it doesn't produce much low Bass - but if it were very large, it could move a fair amount of air.


----------



## SciOC

thefallenangelx said:


> i believe you are right and the EST inside is Electrets as all the others are using at the moment (EJ07, ST7, Trilight...)


Those three models are using the sonion mini est with voltage adapter/modulater.  Those are the most expensive ones that are MOST similar to full size electrostatics...

The others tend to be electret style drivers called magnetstats, etc like the shuoer tape and singer that are cheaper.

Honestly, electret and electrostatics are totally different.  Whoever came up with the term electret surely did it purposefully to try to make it sound similar, almost to the point of being an obvious con job....


----------



## ErkH

those are magnetostatics, the shape of their 'electret' driver looks excatly the same as  shuoer tape's one.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Mayday we have a casualty! My friend tried the Tripowin TP10 and although he didnt die from the treble spikes. He said that the female vocals on his favorite songs were ruined. And that if he tried to gym with it, he would get sick after 20 minutes.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 13, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Mayday we have a casualty! My friend tried the Tripowin TP10 and although he didnt die from the treble spikes. He said that the female vocals on his favorite songs were ruined. And that if he tried to gym with it, he would get sick after 20 minutes.



I still can't believe they're asking for north of $60 for this set!

Is your friend an audiophile or a newbie? If he is the latter, then that explains why the TP10 was their first and last IEM release. There's been a few graphs here showing TP10 to be the same as the kbear kb10 and KZ A10. Probably some oem thing going on. I tried messaging Tripowin to ask how they are related to KZ, but I've never gotten a reply LOL.


----------



## RikudouGoku

He is someone that has known me for almost 10 years, so he definitely has been exposed to my...audio side for a long time. He has had the Xiaomi hybrids, KZ ZS7, TFZ My Love edition 2019 and the LZ A6. (All of them, he tried my pair first). He has also tried a lot of my other sets. So while he cant explain it as well as we do, he can definitely hear what a bad set is.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> I still can't believe they're asking for north of $60 for this set!
> 
> Is your friend an audiophile or a newbie? If he is the latter, then that explains why the TP10 was their first and last IEM release. I tried messaging Tripowin to ask how they are related to KZ, but I've never gotten a reply LOL.





RikudouGoku said:


> He is someone that has known me for almost 10 years, so he definitely has been exposed to my...audio side for a long time. He has had the Xiaomi hybrids, KZ ZS7, TFZ My Love edition 2019 and the LZ A6. (All of them, he tried my pair first). He has also tried a lot of my other sets. So while he cant explain it as well as we do, he can definitely hear what a bad set is.



That’s how a lot of people felt when the ZS6 v1 came out. There are things you can do to known down that treble spike. It may be a simple matter of adding a piece of foam, or sealing off one of the treble BAs, or adding a damper to one of the vents.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 13, 2020)

Slater said:


> That’s how a lot of people felt when the ZS6 v1 came out. There are things you can do to known down that treble spike. It may be a simple matter of adding a piece of foam, or sealing off one of the treble BAs, or adding a damper to one of the vents.



Definitely agree with u there. I try not to give up on an IEM and attempt some mods if possible. Or even EQ as a last resort. Look where the Blon would be if everyone gave up on the notorious fit.

Though i suspect we are the minority in knowing and doing mods to help our IEMs. Unfortunately i think the vast majority of lay consumers and those new to the hobby will just use the iem as it is OOTB without mods. If it sounds bad, they won't be remedying it and just send it back. And the bad rep sticks.


----------



## lgcubana

Slater said:


> That’s how a lot of people felt when the ZS6 v1 came out. There are things you can do to known down that treble spike. It may be a simple matter of* adding a piece of foam*, or sealing off one of the treble BAs,* or adding a damper* to one of the vents.


----------



## MrDelicious

RikudouGoku said:


> Mayday we have a casualty! My friend tried the Tripowin TP10 and although he didnt die from the treble spikes. He said that the female vocals on his favorite songs were ruined. And that if he tried to gym with it, he would get sick after 20 minutes.


He couldn't handle all the dEtAiLs and ClArItY.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Definitely agree with u there. I try not to give up on an IEM and attempt some mods if possible. Or even EQ as a last resort. Look where the Blon would be if everyone gave up on the notorious fit.



Agreed. I see it as a total loss if I just wrote it off and throw it away. If I can save it with some free mods I’m not out anything, and I improve my tuning and modding skills.

I know a lot of people just sell them off, but if I can only get $5 for a used IEM I paid $30 for, then I’ll just keep it. If anything, reuse the shell for a driver swap, or tear it down for spare parts.

I learned how to build and mod full size headphones by working on broken and dead ones. I learned how to fix them, or do driver swaps, shell mods, etc and usually they’re perfectly usable. It’s no different than when welders practice on scrap steel, carpenters practice on scrap wood, jewelers practice on scrap jewelry, etc.

And yes, we’re definitely in the minority. But not everyone has the same hobbies and interests, and I respect that


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 13, 2020)

Borrowed his phone and took one picture of the Moondrop blessing 2 with the macro camera mode. Looks so nice.

Edit: I didnt have any good lighting and wasnt focused on taking a good picture since he was leaving, but this makes me want a new smartphone...


----------



## Sebulr

RikudouGoku said:


> Mayday we have a casualty! My friend tried the Tripowin TP10 and although he didnt die from the treble spikes. He said that the female vocals on his favorite songs were ruined. And that if he tried to gym with it, he would get sick after 20 minutes.


I have the kbear kb10 which I think is the same earphone in a different shell and they are harsh. They do have excellent isolation however, they  have a suction effect when you put them in your ears. With wavelet autoeq they sound good though. I can concur. For £20 I paid I'm fine with that. Out of the box they are screechy.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sebulr said:


> I have the kbear kb10 which I think is the same earphone in a different shell and they are harsh. They do have excellent isolation however, they  have a suction effect when you put them in your ears. With wavelet autoeq they sound good though. I can concur. For £20 I paid I'm fine with that. Out of the box they are screechy.


I got it from a linsoul loot box for 5 usd. Still pissed at that price, so can't believe that they sold it for 60 usd originally!!!


----------



## IEMusic (Jun 13, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Borrowed his phone and took one picture of the Moondrop blessing 2 with the macro camera mode. Looks so nice.
> 
> Edit: I didnt have any good lighting and wasnt focused on taking a good picture since he was leaving, but this makes me want a new smartphone...


It‘s pretty amazing what an inexpensive clip-on macro lens can do with an old iPhone.

Edit: Now I just need some new IEMs to take pics of.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> It‘s pretty amazing what an inexpensive clip-on macro lens can do with an old iPhone.
> 
> Edit: Now I just need some new IEMs to take pics of.


WOW, which ones are they? seems to be quite a lot of clip-on macro lenses. Hopefully they also work for my LG G7. Gonna get one ASAP.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> WOW, which ones are they? seems to be quite a lot of clip-on macro lenses. Hopefully they also work for my LG G7. Gonna get one ASAP.


This is not the least expensive one, but it’s the one I took a chance on, and am pleased with.  It also has a wide angle lens and a clip on LED light that is a lot more useful than I thought it would be.  There are a bunch of other ones that I’m sure are just as good though.
https://www.amazon.com/Xenvo-iPhone-Camera-Lens-Clip/dp/B01A6D2JVI


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> This is not the least expensive one, but it’s the one I took a chance on, and am pleased with.  It also has a wide angle lens and a clip on LED light that is a lot more useful than I thought it would be.  There are a bunch of other ones that I’m sure are just as good though.
> https://www.amazon.com/Xenvo-iPhone-Camera-Lens-Clip/dp/B01A6D2JVI


Looks nice, but it does look like it wont fit my LG G7...I do some more research but I tell you this. You just destroyed my only reason to upgrade my phone  , Thank you for that .


----------



## SciOC

baskingshark said:


> Definitely agree with u there. I try not to give up on an IEM and attempt some mods if possible. Or even EQ as a last resort. Look where the Blon would be if everyone gave up on the notorious fit.
> 
> Though i suspect we are the minority in knowing and doing mods to help our IEMs. Unfortunately i think the vast majority of lay consumers and those new to the hobby will just use the iem as it is OOTB without mods. If it sounds bad, they won't be remedying it and just send it back. And the bad rep sticks.


I'm not a hobbyist to the point of doing lots of physical mods (though I'd like to get better at that), but it always is extremely strange to me that even most fairly devoted hobbyists don't tinker with their gear and settings more or are just "opposed" to EQ or DSP philosophically....  To the point that basically many reviewers, like HBB/BGGAR just really kind of give up on that and pigeon hole everything for the non tinkerers. 

I can get most of my sets sounding very similar if I feel like it, I don't think I have a set out there I haven't been able to make sound better to me without a little tinkering....  Nothing gets away completely free from a cable swap, EQ, or DSP in my arena.... I don't own nor have I heard a pair that couldn't be improved to my ears with a little tinkering....


----------



## Slater

SciOC said:


> I'm not a hobbyist to the point of doing lots of physical mods (though I'd like to get better at that), but it always is extremely strange to me that even most fairly devoted hobbyists don't tinker with their gear and settings more or are just "opposed" to EQ or DSP philosophically....  To the point that basically many reviewers, like HBB/BGGAR just really kind of give up on that and pigeon hole everything for the non tinkerers.
> 
> I can get most of my sets sounding very similar if I feel like it, I don't think I have a set out there I haven't been able to make sound better to me without a little tinkering....  Nothing gets away completely free from a cable swap, EQ, or DSP in my arena.... I don't own nor have I heard a pair that couldn't be improved to my ears with a little tinkering....



Yes, this is a tragedy. Sometimes, it is as simple as installing wide bore tips, or a small strip of micropore tape over the nozzle.

What makes it all the more sad is that for some people, this may be their very 1st experience with ChiFi or with budget audio gear. So out of disappointment or frustration they might walk away with a bad taste in their mouth, and just go back to thinking that Beats or AirPods are their best or only option.


----------



## IEMusic

So, does anyone know what the purpose of the Shozy B2 is?  Is it merely a more expensive BL03, or does it have some qualities that make it worth it’s price?

Come to think of it, I wonder if some people have referred to the Shozy B2 by just typing “B2” and I just assumed they were referring to the Moondrop Blessing 2?


----------



## IEManiac

IryxBRO said:


> Thank you for the comment.
> 
> Yep. My favorites right now are:
> 
> ...


Would be good to see an update to your list





IryxBRO said:


> Thank you for the comment.
> 
> Yep. My favorites right now are:
> 
> ...


Would be good to see an update to your list 14 months later. Cheers...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ordered:
LZ Z04A
LZ Z05A
NiceHCK Tracelss
NiceHCK MX500
DQSM Turandot

Christmas is coming early for me


----------



## IEManiac

MrDelicious said:


> Thinking of stocking up on some cables this sale, are KBear cables any good?


Yes.


----------



## zenki

@RikudouGoku X-mas already here


----------



## RikudouGoku

zenki said:


> @RikudouGoku X-mas already here


Oh those, they have a strange driver called "VST". Look forward to hearing your impressions on them. Sad that they have a non-replaceable cable though.


----------



## zenki

Yep. Already have impressions or sort of in the intime thread


----------



## voja (Jun 16, 2020)

Just a quick write-up. Hifiman has a sale on Aliexpress and you can get some pretty sweet discounts.

Here is the link (non-affiliate): https://hifiman.aliexpress.com/stor....html?spm=2114.12010615.pcShopHead_13704912.2

Ananda-BT for 750 USD, which is the same price of the open-box through Hifiman's official store, so I can also call this a good deal.

HE-400I for 185 USD, and some other deals.

I think it's a reasonable sale, and it's convenient for those who prefer Aliexpress. Thought I'd just drop this info here, maybe it is helpful to some.


----------



## bystander

I think it's only a bluetooth module for 117 🤡


----------



## voja

bystander said:


> I think it's only a bluetooth module for 117 🤡


Damn, really?! I thought it was the whole headphone, and I was likr what... thats like half off. I'm going to change it, my bad. 

I didn't notice it


----------



## bystander

voja said:


> Damn, really?! I thought it was the whole headphone, and I was likr what... thats like half off. I'm going to change it, my bad.
> 
> I didn't notice it


It's not even in stock. But pointing out your mistake wasn't my intention. Just chuckled when saw that "sweet" deal. Good thing RE2000 Gold is always in stock, they don't even need a discount.


----------



## voja

bystander said:


> It's not even in stock. But pointing out your mistake wasn't my intention. Just chuckled when saw that "sweet" deal. Good thing RE2000 Gold is always in stock, they don't even need a discount.


I was shocked to see the price... like the Deva just got released so I was quite a bit confused why the price was almost half off, now maoes sense. 

I noticed its not in stock, not ideal


----------



## dh0licious (Jun 18, 2020)

Can anyone tell me where I can find the banned sellers list? I just received a cable from AliE**** and the left channel is broken. The seller has asked me to send 3 videos (which I have, clearly showing the problem) and now he refuses to refund me, stating that the IEM's I'm using the cable with aren't from his store and therefore it's not his fault lol!

Based on this ridiculousness, I have a feeling it's probably a banned seller...


----------



## audio123

iBasso IT00 Review. This is an excellent IEM and I enjoy it better than the IT01, Starfield & T4. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## MrDelicious

dh0licious said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find the banner sellers list? I just received a cable from AliE**** and the left channel is broken. The seller has asked me to send 3 videos (which I have, clearly showing the problem) and now he refuses to refund me, stating that the IEM's I'm using the cable with aren't from his store and therefore it's not his fault lol!
> 
> Based on this ridiculousness, I have a feeling it's probably a banned seller...


Can you just dispute? Let AE handle it.


----------



## baskingshark

dh0licious said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find the banner sellers list? I just received a cable from AliE**** and the left channel is broken. The seller has asked me to send 3 videos (which I have, clearly showing the problem) and now he refuses to refund me, stating that the IEM's I'm using the cable with aren't from his store and therefore it's not his fault lol!
> 
> Based on this ridiculousness, I have a feeling it's probably a banned seller...



Check @Slater's signature regarding the banned list.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Shuoer conductor is available, looks awesome tri hybrid technology 

https://www.linsoul.com/products/shuoer-conductor


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just got my macro lens from amazon (thanks to @IEMusic for telling me about the macro lenses). Really beautiful pictures, especially the Moondrop B2.

This is the macro lens I bought (used with the LG G7): https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01IR7WZB4
(available on aliexpress too for far cheaper cost): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32692649518.html



Spoiler: TFZ No.3











Spoiler: Shozy Form 1.1











Spoiler: Moondrop KXXS














Spoiler: ThieAudio Voyager 3











Spoiler: Audiosense DT200











Spoiler: Audiosense T800











Spoiler: Moondrop Blessing 2


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Anybody recently ordered IEMs from China to Canada? How is the delivery? Canadapost usually sucks big time even before the lockdown. 
Please let me know, how it's now.
Thanks,


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jun 19, 2020)

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Canadapost usually sucks ...


It is absolutely "to your face" now, a total disgrace...
2-3 months instead of 2-3 weeks before and especially worse with "Ali Express"  shipping of 15-30 days for some logistical reasons, since they are registered, they are just sitting for weeks or months in Canada when they were delivered in 2-4 days before.
I understand priorities and safety, it is well beyond that.

I won't be ordering anything in June.


----------



## tgx78

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Anybody recently ordered IEMs from China to Canada? How is the delivery? Canadapost usually sucks big time even before the lockdown.
> Please let me know, how it's now.
> Thanks,



It has been pretty much a disaster! I ordered maybe 5 IEMS and nothing arrived or even showed up in their tracking system yet.
 Most of them were ordered late March and early April.
I disputed AE and got few refunds but still freakish annoying.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

PhonoPhi said:


> It is absolutely "to your face" now, a total disgrace...
> 2-3 months instead of 2-3 weeks before and especially worse with "Ali Express"  shipping of 15-30 days for some logistical reasons, since they are registered, they are just sitting for weeks or months in Canada when they were delivered in 2-4 days before.
> I understand priorities and safety, it is well beyond that.
> 
> I won't be ordering anything in June.





tgx78 said:


> It has been pretty much a disaster! I ordered maybe 5 IEMS and nothing arrived or even showed up in their tracking system yet.
> Most of them were ordered late March and early April.
> I disputed AE and got few refunds but still freakish annoying.



That was my fear all the way...
Unfortunately I can't order anything to my US POBox either since I can't cross the border to pick them up.
Delivery to the US is 2-3 weeks usually, but can't predict when the border will be open again.


----------



## CopperFox

Talking about delivery problems, has anyone received anything through Singapore post in the last two months?

Through various other services I've received about 30 deliveries (to Finland) in the meanwhile, but both two Singapore post orders haven't had their tracking updated since mid-April.


----------



## assassin10000

CopperFox said:


> Talking about delivery problems, has anyone received anything through Singapore post in the last two months?
> 
> Through various other services I've received about 30 deliveries (to Finland) in the meanwhile, but both two Singapore post orders haven't had their tracking updated since mid-April.



I got some connectors and drivers on 5/5, ordered 3/27.


----------



## Morgainz

I have audiosense t300, and I'm thinking about getting tinhifi t4 (which is finally back in stock on amazon.ca from Amazon warehouse - prime shipping - for $130cad!). Worth it? Or is that sidegrade, and too similar of a signature? I don't have a collection, so maybe getting something like moondrop starfield would be the better choice.


----------



## rprodrigues

Does anyone know where to get the FR graph for the balanced version of the NS5 MKII?


----------



## IEMusic

Morgainz said:


> I have audiosense t300, and I'm thinking about getting tinhifi t4 (which is finally back in stock on amazon.ca from Amazon warehouse - prime shipping - for $130cad!). Worth it? Or is that sidegrade, and too similar of a signature? I don't have a collection, so maybe getting something like moondrop starfield would be the better choice.


Unfortunately, I don’t know what the T300 sounds like.   I do have the T4.  The bass is deep, and it has a nice DD rumble, but it’s also fast, and tastefully tuned, so it’s not a lot of bass, and it doesn‘t bleed into the mids.   The midrange is clear and very detailed.  This is quite a revealing IEM.  The upper midrange is quite a bit more prominent than the lower mids, so female vocals sound sweeter and more engaging than do male vocals.  The upper mids and treble are quite intense, but it’s also not too bright, and doesn’t have much sibilance.

If you’re not in too much of a rush, consider waiting and seeing what initial impressions are on the Tin T2 Plus.   If it is as technically capable as the T4, it could be a real hit.


----------



## French Potato (Jun 21, 2020)

rprodrigues said:


> Does anyone know where to get the FR graph for the balanced version of the NS5 MKII?







Here's the FR graph for the NS audio NS5 MKII but it's from the manufacturer, so not very accurate generally ... Green is classic editon, Red is extra bass edition.
Most of the shops are selling the extra bass edition even if it's not mentionned on the product details.


----------



## rprodrigues

French Potato said:


> Here's the FR graph for the NS audio NS5 MKII but it's from the manufacturer, so not very accurate generally ... Green is classic editon, Red is extra bass edition.
> Most of the shops are selling the extra bass edition even if it's not mentionned on the product details.



Thank you, French Potato!

By the way, do you own any of the versions?


----------



## French Potato

rprodrigues said:


> Thank you, French Potato!
> 
> By the way, do you own any of the versions?



No I was interested in these earphones some times ago but the lack of reviews prompt me to choose another IEM.

But cqtek seems to appreciate them :

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns5-mkii-extra-bass.24118/reviews


----------



## Slater

French Potato said:


> Here's the FR graph for the NS audio NS5 MKII but it's from the manufacturer, so not very accurate generally ... Green is classic editon, Red is extra bass edition.
> Most of the shops are selling the extra bass edition even if it's not mentionned on the product details.



Extra bass edition doesn’t seem to have any extra bass at all. It’s all >1k.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Extra bass edition doesn’t seem to have any extra bass at all. It’s all >1k.



Haha yes! And actually with the boosted upper mids/lower treble of the "extra bass edition", but with the same bass quantities, "extra bass edition" may actually sound less bassy as the ears take the whole FR spectrum when listening.


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> Extra bass edition doesn’t seem to have any extra bass at all. It’s all >1k.


----------



## rprodrigues (Jun 21, 2020)

French Potato said:


> No I was interested in these earphones some times ago but the lack of reviews prompt me to choose another IEM.
> 
> But cqtek seems to appreciate them :
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns5-mkii-extra-bass.24118/reviews





I'm interested but I'd like to know if they and the BGVP dh3 are sidegrades because I ordered the dh3.

Merci bcp!


----------



## French Potato (Jun 21, 2020)

rprodrigues said:


> I'm interested but I'd like to know if they and the BGVP dh3 are sidegrades because I ordered the dh3.
> 
> Merci bcp!



Well great minds think alike because i've ordered the BGVP dh3 too ! If I was you, I will keep my money for another stuff because they seems to be sidegrade.
For exemple the BGVP DM7 are an upgrade but they cost twice the price ... The LZ A6 will be an upgrade too and they are in sales until tonight for 180 $


----------



## rprodrigues

French Potato said:


> Well great minds think alike because i've ordered the BGVP dh3 too ! If I was you, I will keep my money for another stuff because they seems to be sidegrade.
> For exemple the BGVP DM7 are an upgrade but they cost twice the price ... The LZ A6 will be an upgrade too and they are in sales until tonight for 180 $



What a coincidence! 

I'm thinking of buying the fh7. I've already ordered them on Aliexpress (at $ 376) without completing the payment... I still have 15 days to commit or not the order...


----------



## jant71 (Jun 21, 2020)

Slater said:


> Extra bass edition doesn’t seem to have any extra bass at all. It’s all >1k.



Either a bad translation or you didn't read the full title. It is actually EXTRA [CYMBALS IN THE] BASS EDITION.


----------



## bystander

Could be Extra Bliss.


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Either a bad translation or you didn't read the full title. It is actually EXTRA [CYMBALS IN THE] BASS EDITION.



haha, so true.

“Extra Bass is not true we really meant to call it the Extra Treble“ Edition.


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> Just got my macro lens from amazon (thanks to @IEMusic for telling me about the macro lenses). Really beautiful pictures, especially the Moondrop B2.
> 
> This is the macro lens I bought (used with the LG G7): https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01IR7WZB4
> (available on aliexpress too for far cheaper cost): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32692649518.html
> ...


Lol, I ma need these


----------



## IEManiac

Banbeucmas said:


> Lol, I ma need these


I'll pretend I didn't see those images, that I don't dabble in photography and that I don't own a proper macro lens...you guys would be eaten alive for breakfast in the photography equivalent of this forum.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEManiac said:


> I'll pretend I didn't see those images, that I don't dabble in photography and that I don't own a proper macro lens...you guys would be eaten alive for breakfast in the photography equivalent of this forum.


Ouch! And here I thought that I took some great pictures   

I blame the camera in my lg g7


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 22, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Ouch! And here I thought that I took some great pictures
> 
> I blame the camera in my lg g7


You know how you, how we dissect the sound of IEMs? Photography hobbyists do the same for images and lenses. Longitudinal and Axial Chromatic aberration,. Residual spherical aberration, purple fringing, coma, pin-cushion or barrel distorsion, flare, ghosting, noise, dynamic range, resolution, contrast, bokeh, etc. IEMs have it easy.


----------



## Zambu

RikudouGoku said:


> Ouch! And here I thought that I took some great pictures
> 
> I blame the camera in my lg g7



The pics were cool and you should take more, just the general idea that thankfully (hopefully?) not everything can be done properly with a cell phone.


----------



## IEMusic

IEManiac said:


> You know how you, how we dissect the sound of IEMs? Photography hobbyists do the same for images and lenses. Longitudinal and Axial Chromatic aberration,. Residual spherical aberration, purple fringing, coma, pin-cushion or barrel distorsion, flare, ghosting, noise, dynamic range, resolution, contrast, bokeh, etc. IEMs have it easy.


And that‘s why we’re here and not on some photography forum.   I’ve had my fill of the photo measurebaters, so no need to bring that here.  If a $20 macro lens adapter gets the job done, not need to stress about getting the $2000 macro lens, and lighting equipment.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Zambu said:


> The pics were cool and you should take more, just the general idea that thankfully (hopefully?) not everything can be done properly with a cell phone.


Thanks, any specific iem you want to see up close? The ones I took was stuff that had transparent shells so you can see what is inside it. Figured it would be pretty pointless to take a macro picture of an iem that doesnt have a transparent shell.


----------



## IEManiac

IEMusic said:


> And that‘s why we’re here and not on some photography forum.   I’ve had my fill of the photo measurebaters, so no need to bring that here.  If a $20 macro lens adapter gets the job done, not need to stress about getting the $2000 macro lens, and lighting equipment.


No one is measuring anything. The images are plainly clear to the eye sans any measurement bench and fine for the purposes here, no one said otherwise. Relax.


----------



## lgcubana

NM


----------



## kmmbd

RikudouGoku said:


> Ouch! And here I thought that I took some great pictures
> 
> I blame the camera in my lg g7



Well I'm quite surprised that the shots came out that well since the quality usually deteriorates even more drastically with such budget clip-on macro lenses. G7 actually did a better job than many phones with dedicated macro lens (which have very poor Res sensor behind).

And yes, '"enthusiast-approved" macro photography is very challenging. You often need to choreograph the shot and sort out lightning/f stop/ISO values and then there is the trial-error part to see which backdrop works best etc. Too much work for something as straightforward as an IEM review.


----------



## Slater

I took advantage of that $15 deal on Amazon a few days ago on the LZ Z05A.

They’re nice; I like them a lot.

The cable and tips are kind of rubbish, and the rubberized nano coating was rubbing off 1 of the shells 15 minutes after I took them out of the package. I can overlook that stuff though. I have plenty of tips and cables, and could care less about the coating because it’s on the back side of the shell that you can’t even see.

The sound is definitely worth the $15 I paid.


----------



## TheVortex

Slater said:


> I took advantage of that $15 deal on Amazon a few days ago on the LZ Z05A.
> 
> They’re nice; I like them a lot.
> 
> ...



The Z05A are great sounding for the price and I agree about the cable and tips. I find them very easy to listen to and a bit dark sounding.


----------



## Slater

TheVortex said:


> The Z05A are great sounding for the price and I agree about the cable and tips. I find them very easy to listen to and a bit dark sounding.



Spot on about easy to listen to!

They seem to be a great knockabout/beater set. That’s why I could care less about the nano coating rubbing off in the 1 spot.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I got both the z04a and the z05a on the way and should be here on this Friday (according to dhl).


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> I got both the z04a and the z05a on the way and should be here on this Friday (according to dhl).



I skipped on the Z04a as I heard of some QC issues and I heard it's more bassy than the Z05a


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> I skipped on the Z04a as I heard of some QC issues and I heard it's more bassy than the Z05a


I haven't seen anything about qc problems for it. Well.. I haven't seen much talk about it at all. So I got both during the last sale so I could find out which one is better. Although I suspect that they might just have different sound signatures so it is up to personal preference rather than any Sq differences.


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> LZ Z05A


15$ are definitely a good price.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 26, 2020)

Looks like I have all the 7 dragon balls. Wonder what wish I will have granted  

EDIT: Looks like I might have found the upgrade to the Blon 03 that I wanted in the Sony XBA-A2. Still havent even opened the others yet, that is how much I like the A2. Definitely gonna review them.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like I have all the 7 dragon balls. Wonder what wish I will have granted
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I might have found the upgrade to the Blon 03 that I wanted in the Sony XBA-A2. Still havent even opened the others yet, that is how much I like the A2. Definitely gonna review them.



Nice arrivals there buddy. What are your quick impressions of them all?


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> Nice arrivals there buddy. What are your quick impressions of them all?


...I have only opened the Sony XBA A2 and the NiceHCK Traceless (only opened the Traceless because it didnt really have a packaging, tried it a bit and prettty good for something at this price). I have only listened to the A2...should tell you how much I like them.

I am probably going to post the review on the A2 tomorrow...spoilers, 


Spoiler



I am struggling to decide if it is a 4,5/5 or a 5/5....It has the closest sound to my preferred signature


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> ...I have only listened to the A2...should tell you how much I like them.
> 
> I am probably going to post the review on the A2 tomorrow...spoilers,
> 
> ...



Too bad it has a fixed noodle cable


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Too bad it has a fixed noodle cable


Actually it is removable with MMCX. Its just that they are using some weird connectors that needs to be inserted deeper than normal before it can attach the male pin to the female port. So 3rd party cable works but not very good since it looks and feels weird. I don't know if there are 3rd party cables on aliexpress that is made for it to work properly.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Actually it is removable with MMCX. Its just that they are using some weird connectors that needs to be inserted deeper than normal before it can attach the male pin to the female port. So 3rd party cable works but not very good since it looks and feels weird. I don't know if there are 3rd party cables on aliexpress that is made for it to work properly.



Good to know.

Sony is notorious for proprietary everything, so this is no surprise.


----------



## IEMusic (Jun 27, 2020)

Slater said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Sony is notorious for proprietary everything, so this is no surprise.


No they aren’t.  Now where did I leave my Minidisc player....oh, by my Blu-Ray player.   Look what I found, my missing MemoryStick, and MS Duo!

They were all in my iRoom, with my iTV and AppleBed.  I just love how my Bed’s iOS just works flawlessly with all of my AppleFurniture and my Beats Slippers.


----------



## chickenmoon

oBravo Cupid and KEF Motion One are like that too. As I dislike both cables I'm likely to grind the housings on the earpieces sooner than later so I can use any 3rd party cable on them.


----------



## chickenmoon

IEMusic said:


> No they aren’t.  Now where did I leave my Minidisc player....oh, by my Blue-Ray player.   Look what I found, my missing MemoryStick, and MS Duo!
> 
> They were all in my iRoom, with my iTV and AppleBed.  I just love how all my Bed’s iOS just works flawlessly with my AppleFurniture and my Beats Slippers.



I have a Sony NW-A3000 DAP which supports only OMA container files... quite an exercise to put my mp3s on this one.


----------



## Slater (Jun 27, 2020)

chickenmoon said:


> oBravo Cupid and KEF Motion One are like that too. As I dislike both cables I'm likely to grind the housings on the earpieces sooner than later so I can use any 3rd party cable on them.



I’ve never seen the KEF Motion One, but the KEF M500 was some proprietary BS noodle cable that sucked. Luckily, I was able to find a solution to get around their proprietary efforts:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kef-m500-m200-impressions-thread.675160/page-90#post-15134401

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kef-m500-m200-impressions-thread.675160/page-91#post-15161728

Also, I defeated the proprietary locking cable mechanism that the ISK MDH9000 and all of its clones use. Now any normal cable can be used:



As long as these companies keep doing this, I will keep finding ways to UNDO it!


----------



## chickenmoon

Slater said:


> I’ve never seen the KEF Motion One, but the KEF M500 was some proprietary BS noodle cable that sucked. Luckily, I was able to find a solution to get around their proprietary efforts:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kef-m500-m200-impressions-thread.675160/page-90#post-15134401
> 
> ...



I've just done the Motion One, MMCX housings are 1.5mm shorter and a nice black *blip* 16 core cable fits them now.


----------



## Slater

chickenmoon said:


> I've just done the Motion One, MMCX housings are 1.5mm shorter and a nice black *blip* 16 core cable fits them now.



Ah, I looked the Motion One up. I see what they did with the odd sized mmcx:




Here was my solution to the KEF M200 cable and ear guide:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kef-m500-m200-impressions-thread.675160/page-88#post-15066741


----------



## chickenmoon

Slater said:


> Ah, I looked the Motion One up. I see what they did with the odd sized mmcx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw that before, you did a great job with these.


----------



## xanlamin

Slater said:


> I’ve never seen the KEF Motion One, but the KEF M500 was some proprietary BS noodle cable that sucked. Luckily, I was able to find a solution to get around their proprietary efforts:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kef-m500-m200-impressions-thread.675160/page-90#post-15134401
> 
> ...



How do you get around the locking cable mechanism for ISK MDH9000?


----------



## raccoon city

xanlamin said:


> How do you get around the locking cable mechanism for ISK MDH9000?


If I remember correctly, it's not a super easy process.
It's way easier to just buy a specific skinny cable.


----------



## Slater

raccoon city said:


> If I remember correctly, it's not a super easy process.
> It's way easier to just buy a specific skinny cable.



Correct


----------



## Slater (Jun 27, 2020)

2 day old brand new TRN IM2. They have about 4 hours of music on them.

While listening to normal music at a fairly low volume, I hear a full volume giant electrical CRACK or POP sound from the right ear. The BA driver must have blown, because there is zero treble from the right ear. Or maybe it was one of the crossover components (I can see a capacitor and/or resistor on the back of the dynamic driver).

This is the 1st time in my life I’ve ever had anything like this happen to any IEM. Sadly, this is my 1st TRN earphone.

Is this a known problem with this model? I remember the IM1 (or maybe it was the IM1 Pro) had QC defects, but it was the face plate falling off if I remember correctly.

Oh well, at least I got 4 hours of use out of them


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> ...I have only opened the Sony XBA A2 and the NiceHCK Traceless (only opened the Traceless because it didnt really have a packaging, tried it a bit and prettty good for something at this price). I have only listened to the A2...should tell you how much I like them.
> 
> I am probably going to post the review on the A2 tomorrow...spoilers,
> 
> ...



welcome to Sony World! where the "giant killers" don't exist


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> 2 day old brand new TRN IM2. They have about 4 hours of music on them.
> 
> While listening to normal music at a fairly low volume, I hear a full volume giant electrical CRACK or POP sound from the right ear. The BA driver must have blown, because there is zero treble from the right ear. Or maybe it was one of the crossover components (I can see a capacitor and/or resistor on the back of the dynamic driver).
> 
> ...



I used the TRM IM2 as a daily beater and gym set for some months previously, no QC issues with my set even with rough handling and sweating on it. In fact i bought a few sets to give as christmas gifts due to the cheap price and good fit/price to performance ratio, and didn't get feedback from relatives that it had issues.

Though i had QC issues with their other products before (TRN BT20 and BT20S), so YMMV.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> I used the TRM IM2 as a daily beater and gym set for some months previously, no QC issues with my set even with rough handling and sweating on it. In fact i bought a few sets to give as christmas gifts due to the cheap price and good fit/price to performance ratio, and didn't get feedback from relatives that it had issues.
> 
> Though i had QC issues with their other products before (TRN BT20 and BT20S), so YMMV.



Yeah, it’s a crying shame because like you said they seem to have great value - cheap price, well constructed.

If this is the type of physical construction that TRN is doing now, I am extremely impressed. Of course, the best build quality in the world is useless if the QC sucks.

It’s just luck of the draw though. All ChiFi brands have QC issues, so I don’t hold it against TRN. The fake cables were a different story, because they were all manufactured that way on purpose. This particular pair of IM2 is just a case of bad luck, because like you said your pair was perfectly fine.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Yeah, it’s a crying shame because like you said they seem to have great value - cheap price, well constructed.
> 
> If this is the type of physical construction that TRN is doing now, I am extremely impressed. Of course, the best build quality in the world is useless if the QC sucks.
> 
> It’s just luck of the draw though. All ChiFi brands have QC issues, so I don’t hold it against TRN. The fake cables were a different story, because they were all manufactured that way on purpose. This particular pair of IM2 is just a case of bad luck, because like you said your pair was perfectly fine.



Well if you just only recieved it, no harm trying to file for a refund?

Or since u have great technical and soldering skills, maybe worth a shot opening it up and repairing it?


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Well if you just only recieved it, no harm trying to file for a refund?
> 
> Or since u have great technical and soldering skills, maybe worth a shot opening it up and repairing it?



Because it is resin, the shell is sealed.

Also, I can see through the transparent shell that the BA driver is sealed in resin.

So it is impossible to repair.

I guess I can try to get a refund. I just hate jumping through the hoops for a refund. Making videos (sometimes more than 1 video), the language barrier, etc. It’s worth a shot


----------



## RikudouGoku

Review for the Sony XBA-A2 is up:  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/so...-japan-import.20629/reviews#item-review-23879 
Also added it into my database with grade A+ and some added details in the second page.

An iem that goes after my heart by making my entire library sound natural, fun while still being relaxed by not having much treble quantity. This is the blon 03 upgrade I wanted with the Urbanfun and also the 03 mk2 (if that is still being developed).
I will check out some more Sony iems that´s for sure  
Maybe the Sony EX800st and the XB75AP. 

Next up is my review for the NiceHCK DIY MX500 (earbud), stunned by how good it is at such a low price. Review on that one is probably going up tomorrow..or later today I dont know.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Also I have tried the Azla Azel and it isnt really good. The bass is too muddy, even more so than the TFZ No.3 that has much more quantity but is still tighter. This is making the overall sound very muddy and also makes the details and instrument separation quite bad (below average). The only thing good is that even with this muddy bass, the mids (quite natural and good) are not recessed and the treble (not sharp at all and natural)  isnt boosted in quantity. So you essentially get a warm L-shaped iem. The thing that makes it not a complete waste of a purchase is that you get the SednaEarfits Short. So you could say that the iem is like around 30 usd, since the tips are quite expensive.

Grade C+


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Review for the Sony XBA-A2 is up:  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/so...-japan-import.20629/reviews#item-review-23879
> Also added it into my database with grade A+ and some added details in the second page.
> 
> An iem that goes after my heart by making my entire library sound natural, fun while still being relaxed by not having much treble quantity. This is the blon 03 upgrade I wanted with the Urbanfun and also the 03 mk2 (if that is still being developed).
> ...



get IER M7 / M9 or Z1R and add SS tier on your list   

or dig these Z5, N3 (big bass, its tuned like BL-03 really, and similar to H40), EX800st also great set (I have EX1000, the EX800 is slightly more balanced version, i would choose EX800st if i dont have EX1000)


----------



## bystander

DynamicEars said:


> get IER M7 / M9 or Z1R and add SS tier on your list
> 
> or dig these Z5, N3 (big bass, its tuned like BL-03 really, and similar to H40), EX800st also great set (I have EX1000, the EX800 is slightly more balanced version, i would choose EX800st if i dont have EX1000)


Big plus one for XBA-Z5. Spent a little time with them, still getting withdrawals and sometimes on the verge of buying a used pair.


----------



## Makahl (Jun 28, 2020)

nvm


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> get IER M7 / M9 or Z1R and add SS tier on your list
> 
> or dig these Z5, N3 (big bass, its tuned like BL-03 really, and similar to H40), EX800st also great set (I have EX1000, the EX800 is slightly more balanced version, i would choose EX800st if i dont have EX1000)


I dont like BA only but the BA´s Sony uses might be the exception...although I dont know if they can reproduce a DD like Bass but their Timbre is...top tier.

I was interested in the N3, but I heard it had loose bass like the Final Audio E5000? Which makes me not interested in it. Dont know much about the Z5.

Most likely going to get the EX800, as I believe that the EX1000 might be too bright for me


----------



## prionsarebad

RikudouGoku said:


> Also I have tried the Azla Azel and it isnt really good. The bass is too muddy, even more so than the TFZ No.3 that has much more quantity but is still tighter. This is making the overall sound very muddy and also makes the details and instrument separation quite bad (below average). The only thing good is that even with this muddy bass, the mids (quite natural and good) are not recessed and the treble (not sharp at all and natural)  isnt boosted in quantity. So you essentially get a warm L-shaped iem. The thing that makes it not a complete waste of a purchase is that you get the SednaEarfits Short. So you could say that the iem is like around 30 usd, since the tips are quite expensive.
> 
> Grade C+


😳😳😳


RikudouGoku said:


> Also I have tried the Azla Azel and it isnt really good. The bass is too muddy, even more so than the TFZ No.3 that has much more quantity but is still tighter. This is making the overall sound very muddy and also makes the details and instrument separation quite bad (below average). The only thing good is that even with this muddy bass, the mids (quite natural and good) are not recessed and the treble (not sharp at all and natural)  isnt boosted in quantity. So you essentially get a warm L-shaped iem. The thing that makes it not a complete waste of a purchase is that you get the SednaEarfits Short. So you could say that the iem is like around 30 usd, since the tips are quite expensive.
> 
> Grade C+


😳😳😳

You're making me feel bad now for recommending them to you.

My view is consistent with what I read on here previously (link below) that made me really want to get them...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sim...ts-75-iems-ranked.915371/page-3#post-15536612


----------



## RikudouGoku

prionsarebad said:


> 😳😳😳
> 
> 😳😳😳
> 
> ...


Dont worry, I also read that post. I do think that for people that are using stuff from KZ, TFZ are most likely going to like the Azel a lot because of how natural it sounds while still having a lot of bass. But for me that has heard 40+ iems it isnt very good. 

I am happy about getting the tips because when I ordered all the Azla tips a year ago...I accidentally picked "MS" sized ones for the Light short versions...epic fail lol


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 28, 2020)

Here are the pictures I took on the Azla Azel:


Spoiler





























I also tried the LZ Z04A and the Z05A, dont know If I want to review them... They are a bit unrefined to me but at the price of around 25 usd their technicalities such as the instrument separation, details and soundstage are very impressive. Bass is very tight, fast and textured so it is very clean. but the mids and treble arent very good. Treble is kind of sharp on both the Z04A and the Z05A but more on the Z04A. Timbre is below average especially for a DD.

If I look at the sound quality without factoring in the price, they arent very good. But at the price of around 25 usd...they beat the crap out of the Final Audio E1000, Moondrop Spaceship, VE BIE and the KZ ZSN.

Edit: Z04A ranked C- and Z05A ranked C, wont review them. Sad that the sound isnt very good because the bass is exactly the kind of bass I like.


----------



## Zankes

I want to buy some cheap chinese iem for educational purposes to see how they compared to my other gear. Does any one have any recommendation which is supposed to be bang for the buck, but cheapish maybe max around 100€. As for sound signature I would prefer balanced overall sound with good bass.


----------



## IEMusic

Zankes said:


> I want to buy some cheap chinese iem for educational purposes to see how they compared to my other gear. Does any one have any recommendation which is supposed to be bang for the buck, but cheapish maybe max around 100€. As for sound signature I would prefer balanced overall sound with good bass.


To consider:

- NF Audio NM2
- ThieAudio Legacy 3
- Moondrop Starfield
- iBasso IT00
- Tin HiFi T2 Plus
- Tin HiFi T4


----------



## Slater

Zankes said:


> I want to buy some cheap chinese iem for educational purposes to see how they compared to my other gear. Does any one have any recommendation which is supposed to be bang for the buck, but cheapish maybe max around 100€. As for sound signature I would prefer balanced overall sound with good bass.



What’s your other gear? Are you used to dynamics, hybrids, or all BAs? What genres do you listen to? What source are you using to pair with your earphones?


----------



## mikey1964

Not the first time I've made the leap to ChiFi, I do have two pairs of Senfers, a pair of ZS3 and an ED12 (so, not a stranger to KZ), but first time I'm impressed with the looks of the IEM. Bought a KZ ZS 10 Pro, a replacement cable and a case to protect the ZS 10 Pro should I go overseas (instead of simply shoving it into my bag).


----------



## Qualcheduno

Zankes said:


> I want to buy some cheap chinese iem for educational purposes to see how they compared to my other gear. Does any one have any recommendation which is supposed to be bang for the buck, but cheapish maybe max around 100€. As for sound signature I would prefer balanced overall sound with good bass.


I suggest you the Starfield, which has a balanced signature, with a bit of warmth and musicality, bass carries a nice punch but it's not overdone, although not the fastest. Treble is smooth, but rolls off a bit early and doesn't have lot of air. Soundstage is average for an iem but instrument separation is very good, so is timbre. They sound better if played loud


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ordered the Sony MDR-XB75AP along with some Sony Hybrid tips.

...I gotta stop


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Ordered the Sony MDR-XB75AP along with some Sony Hybrid tips.
> 
> ...I gotta stop



You are crazy buying so much stuff. I hate having loads of gear as it's like hoarding and inferior gear never gets used


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> You are crazy buying so much stuff. I hate having loads of gear as it's like hoarding and inferior gear never gets used


Got really interested in Sony after the A2...and those hybrid tips are amazing so I wanted to get more of them too. But yeah I am really addicted lol.


----------



## prionsarebad

IEMusic said:


> To consider:
> 
> - NF Audio NM2
> - ThieAudio Legacy 3
> ...



I would say Starfield and then get the MH755 with the change.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Got really interested in Sony after the A2...and those hybrid tips are amazing so I wanted to get more of them too. But yeah I am really addicted lol.


Me too!  My “awaiting” list is gonna be longer than my current IEM list soon, if I’m not careful.   To many things out there that I wanna try.  This is exactly why I’ll probably never own a TOTL IEM.  I’m way to curious about the great affordable items.  The reality is, as long as I can keep me se846 and L3, I’m happy.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Me too!  My “awaiting” list is gonna be longer than my current IEM list soon, if I’m not careful.   To many things out there that I wanna try.  This is exactly why I’ll probably never own a TOTL IEM.  I’m way to curious about the great affordable items.  The reality is, as long as I can keep me se846 and L3, I’m happy.


It doesnt help that shipping is so slow now either, you are buying more and more stuff and the shipping cant keep up   

When did you order the Shozy Form 1.1? I can swear I seen it in your signature for a long time now


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> It doesnt help that shipping is so slow now either, you are buying more and more stuff and the shipping cant keep up
> 
> When did you order the Shozy Form 1.1? I can swear I seen it in your signature for a long time now


I ordered it from Drop on April 11th.  If I don’t hear anything in the next few days, I’ll probably cancel it.  That’s the time frame the Drop rep suggested. It supposedly shipped on May 20th.  Too many other great options out there right now, and the possible hidden gems are what I get most excited about.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I ordered it from Drop on April 11th.  If I don’t hear anything in the next few days, I’ll probably cancel it.  That’s the time frame the Drop rep suggested. It supposedly shipped on May 20th.  Too many other great options out there right now, and the possible hidden gems are what I get most excited about.


That might be a good idea, but what do you want the 1.1 to do for you? If you just want a warm iem then you already have that with the Final Audio E3000. And if it is the beryllium driver then you already have it coming with the urbanfun...if you get the beryllium version


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> That might be a good idea, but what do you want the 1.1 to do for you? If you just want a warm iem then you already have that with the Final Audio E3000. And if it is the beryllium driver then you already have it coming with the urbanfun...if you get the beryllium version


Those were my exact thoughts.  Of course, when I ordered the 1.1, I wasn’t planning on getting the E3000 or UF YBF.

I get home from work today, and lo and behold....



Good to know, this is the ”official” Shozy Form 1.1 FR graph.  Just though I’d share it.  Take that Crinacle!


----------



## chinmie

IEMusic said:


> Those were my exact thoughts.  Of course, when I ordered the 1.1, I wasn’t planning on getting the E3000 or UF YBF.
> 
> I get home from work today, and lo and behold....
> 
> ...



if that FR is  accurate, then that Shozy would shine in a moderate to high volume, just like the MT100.


----------



## Qualcheduno

IEMusic said:


> Those were my exact thoughts.  Of course, when I ordered the 1.1, I wasn’t planning on getting the E3000 or UF YBF.
> 
> I get home from work today, and lo and behold....
> 
> ...


Looks like Crin's graph but a bit stretched


----------



## IEManiac

TheVortex said:


> You are crazy buying so much stuff. I hate having loads of gear as it's like hoarding and inferior gear never gets used


So what's your most used IEM?


----------



## TheVortex

IEManiac said:


> So what's your most used IEM?



A good question. It tends to be what I am reviewing but if I am between reviews or if something is on the way then maybe the Blon 03, KZ ZSX or CCA C10.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> A good question. It tends to be what I am reviewing but if I am between reviews or if something is on the way then maybe the Blon 03, KZ ZSX or CCA C10.


Legendary blon 03 lol.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Legendary blon 03 lol.



Yes lol
But I still have so much stuff like the KZ ZS10 Pro, CCA CA16, BQEYZ K2 / KC2, Semkarch CNT1, QKZ VK4.......


----------



## IEMusic

Only very early impressions, but I’m more impressed by the Shozy Form 1.1 than I thought I would be.  It is a unique sound, but is quite well balanced.  I would say the best word to describe the sound so far is “textured”, with a lot more detail than I thought it would have.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 30, 2020)

TheVortex said:


> Yes lol
> But I still have so much stuff like the KZ ZS10 Pro, CCA CA16, BQEYZ K2 / KC2, Semkarch CNT1, QKZ VK4.......


What about your T800? Isnt that your most expensive iem by far.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Only very early impressions, but I’m more impressed by the Shozy Form 1.1 than I thought I would be.  It is a unique sound, but is quite well balanced.  I would say the best word to describe the sound so far is “textured”, with a lot more detail than I thought it would have.


If you think the bass is textured in it, just wait for your urbanfun lol. You will be in for a shock. (if you get the beryllium version  )


----------



## yorosello

Just posted my full impression of Moondrop SSR. Another solid $40 IEM 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-ssr-super-starship-reference-review.24439/reviews


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> What about your T800? Isnt that your most expensive iem by far.



That one as well. I need to use that more and that is the most expensive I own indeed.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> If you think the bass is textured in it, just wait for your urbanfun lol. You will be in for a shock. (if you get the beryllium version  )


That’s what I’m excited for, but the 1.1 is unusually well textured throughout the frequency spectrum, but I’ll see when I get the UF.  It’s supposed to be beryllium coated.


----------



## SciOC

Anyone ever buy from OPA audio on ali?

They have a very good deal on the 7hz i99 right now but I don't think I've ever ordered from them.  I wouldn't normally bat an eye at it, but i usually only order cheaper stuff through Ali and especially through sellers I don't have experience with.... I can get it through a seller I know better and trust for about 20 dollars more (rhymes with who cheesy) but saving money is always good ...


----------



## chickenmoon

SciOC said:


> Anyone ever buy from OPA audio on ali?
> 
> They have a very good deal on the 7hz i99 right now but I don't think I've ever ordered from them.  I wouldn't normally bat an eye at it, but i usually only order cheaper stuff through Ali and especially through sellers I don't have experience with.... I can get it through a seller I know better and trust for about 20 dollars more (rhymes with who cheesy) but saving money is always good ...



I can't see OPA store having the i99 cheaper than other stores, they're all at £401.56 for me.


----------



## SciOC

chickenmoon said:


> I can't see OPA store having the i99 cheaper than other stores, they're all at £401.56 for me.


Do you follow the store?  I think that's the discount maker....


----------



## chickenmoon

SciOC said:


> Do you follow the store?  I think that's the discount maker....



No I don't follow the store, how much are they for followers?


----------



## SciOC

chickenmoon said:


> No I don't follow the store, how much are they for followers?


$404 USD versus $479


----------



## chickenmoon

SciOC said:


> $404 USD versus $479



That's pretty good I guess.  Are you gonna buy them?


----------



## SciOC

chickenmoon said:


> That's pretty good I guess.  Are you gonna buy them?


Yup, just did. *Crosses fingers*.  *Chants "don't suck" over and over and over until they arrive.*


----------



## lijing

KBEAR KS2
✨Drive Unit:Hybrid 10mm composite diaphragm Dynamic Driver + Balanced Armature
✨Interface:0.78mm Pin TFZ
✨Plug:3.5mm L curve gold plated connector
✨Color:Green/Black
📣📣Now we have a new product event:
A Promotion Price for you
Deadline: 2020.6.30-2020.7.3 (limited to 300 people)
How to get it?
1.Become a follower of KBEAR Official Store
2.Use promo code:2020KBEARKS2
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001134070208.html


----------



## SciOC

lijing said:


> KBEAR KS2
> ✨Drive Unit:Hybrid 10mm composite diaphragm Dynamic Driver + Balanced Armature
> ✨Interface:0.78mm Pin TFZ
> ✨Plug:3.5mm L curve gold plated connector
> ...


Glad to see this, can you post the official FR graph?  I've seen a couple different versions at this point.


----------



## mikey1964

My iBasso DC02 came this morning, worked right out of box with my Galaxy Fold (big reason for for the DC02 is fact that the Fold doesn't have 3.5mm audio port). Now, it's time to break in both the DC02 and KZ ZS10 Pro....


----------



## lijing

SciOC said:


> Glad to see this, can you post the official FR graph?  I've seen a couple different versions at this point.


----------



## MrDelicious

lijing said:


> *FOCUS ON TECHNOLOGY ACCUMULATION*


You're advertising in the right place.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ordered the Tanchjim Hana


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Ordered the Tanchjim Hana



Crazy boy lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> Crazy boy lol


hahaha yeah.  I was very tempted to get the Sony EX800st but since it costs much more I decided to gamble on the Hana instead. Hopefully it is at least equal to the Oxygen, which I wanted to get before.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> hahaha yeah.  I was very tempted to get the Sony EX800st but since it costs much more I decided to gamble on the Hana instead. Hopefully it is at least equal to the Oxygen, which I wanted to get before.



I will be looking forward to your impressions when you get them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> I will be looking forward to your impressions when you get them.


Yeah, they do look very pretty though and the cable is probably the best looking stock cable I have ever seen. Since I ordered with DHL express maybe I can get it next week.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Ordered the Tanchjim Hana


Seriously you are on a roll!!


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Seriously you are on a roll!!


and my wallet is dying


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> and my wallet is dying


What is the use of money if you can't spend it


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> What is the use of money if you can't spend it


Exactly, and my hearing will just get worse when I get older so why not have fun in my youth lol.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> Exactly, and my hearing will just get worse when I get older so why not have fun in my youth lol.


I can't argue with you there! Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## IEMusic

MrDelicious said:


> You're advertising in the right place.


You think?! 😂




RikudouGoku said:


> Hopefully it is at least equal to the Oxygen, which I wanted to get before.



Just curious, are you familiar with the Oxygen?  I would really like to know how they compare.  The Hana does look a lot nicer, even though I think the Oxygen does look nice, especially in black.  Now @redrol needs to get the Hana ASAP, since he’s one of the big fans of the Oxygen.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> You think?! 😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I do not have the oxygen.   and the oxygen right now uses a different driver than the one it got released with.


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> Exactly, and my hearing will just get worse when I get older so why not have fun in my youth lol.


The term you were looking for is "refined" as you get older...  

As in, you won't hear anything above 10khz and you can selectively tune out the sounds your spouse and spawn make...!

It's not all bad!


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> The term you were looking for is "refined" as you get older...
> 
> As in, you won't hear anything above 10khz and you can selectively tune out the sounds your spouse and spawn make...!
> 
> It's not all bad!


I see, so your "anti-nagging" levels up as you age


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> I see, so your "anti-nagging" levels up as you age


Hormones and hormone changes related to child rearing are a real thing....   

Resistance is futile, you will adapt to survive.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Unfortunately I do not have the oxygen.   and the oxygen right now uses a different driver than the one it got released with.



How do you know this information? How to tell them apart? Which one is better, early or later release?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> How do you know this information? How to tell them apart? Which one is better, early or later release?


KopiOKaya said that they are using a different driver.

I believe that @baskingshark had the link for when he said that.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> KopiOKaya said that they are using a different driver.
> 
> I believe that @baskingshark had the link for when he said that.



https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/permalink/4086027534770860/

This is the link, just scroll down the comments section re oxygen drivers.


Anyway hope your Hana comes soon @RikudouGoku ! Thanks for taking one for the team. I think your's might be the first western review of the Hana!

It seems pretty well received in China so far: this link has some impressions of their China version of canjam for the Hana:  https://s.weibo.com/weibo/tanchjim%20hana?topnav=1&wvr=6&b=1 (just google translate). It looks super beautiful for sure, though I'm not sure about the short nozzle (brings me nightmares of the BLON BL-03's fit!!!)


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> .... I'm not sure about the short nozzle (brings me nightmares of the BLON BL-03's fit!!!)



Short nozzles don’t really concern me anymore, especially when they have a good lip on the end of the nozzles, like the BL03 and O2 have.  I just use either Final Audio Type E tips (narrow bore) or Sedna Earfits (wide bore).  The stiff rubbery cores clamp on really tight to IEM nozzles.  They clamp on to the end of the short nozzles, right were the lip is, and effectively extend the nozzles.  Plus both of those ear tips come in several sizes.


----------



## Nimweth

superuser1 said:


> What is the use of money if you can't spend it


... and lip to lip it murmured," Drink, for once dead you never shall return" (Omar Khyyam)


----------



## NeonHD

LOL I just discovered the most hilarious thing ever 😂😂

I went on Taobao and looked up Urbanfun HiFI and this was the title:







And this ain't even a translation error, they literally wrote the Chinese character for c*ck (屌) in the title 😂🤣

Now I wonder if this is secretly the real name for Urbanfun HiFI XD

And BTW the Chinese name for Urbanfun (耳奔放) is actually pronounced in the same way as it is in English.


----------



## zenki

baskingshark said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/permalink/4086027534770860/
> 
> This is the link, just scroll down the comments section re oxygen drivers.
> 
> ...



And I thought I heard somewhere Chi-fi like spiky treble.


----------



## voja

An IEM which I recommend more people to pay attention to (especially if you have a good source, or a variety of sources to play around with) - the KBEAR TRI i3

In short this is how I feel about it:
"Soundstage and imaging are the weapon of the TRI i3, I think few will be able to compete with it. Treble is clean, sub-bass is more prominent than mid-bass, and mids are leaning towards the warmer sound signature. I think the TRI i3 is an IEM more people should pay attention to, I find it far superior to some other IEM's I tried. It all depends on what you are looking for."

Or if anybody is interested to know how I feel about it in detail, you can give it a read here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-i3.24171/reviews#item-review-23896


----------



## IEMusic

voja said:


> An IEM which I recommend more people to pay attention to (especially if you have a good source, or a variety of sources to play around with) - the KBEAR TRI i3
> 
> In short this is how I feel about it:
> "Soundstage and imaging are the weapon of the TRI i3, I think few will be able to compete with it. Treble is clean, sub-bass is more prominent than mid-bass, and mids are leaning towards the warmer sound signature. I think the TRI i3 is an IEM more people should pay attention to, I find it far superior to some other IEM's I tried. It all depends on what you are looking for."
> ...


I am curious how the Tin P1 garnered so much discussion and notoriety, while the Tri i3 has not been talked about much.   They have a very different tuning, but the hybrid nature of the i3 address the major shortcomings of the P1.  Is it just because the P1 was more novel when it was released, and the hype train gained momentum quickly?


----------



## lgcubana

@voja, gave you a TU in your  other posting (sub $100 thread) . I think this is the better thread, considering the price tag, $170 

Are you saying that for your personal tastes the KBear Tri i3 would not be a top pick, but others might like the sound signature ?



voja said:


> *An IEM which I recommend* more people to pay attention to (especially if you have a good source, or a variety of sources to play around with) - the KBEAR TRI i3
> 
> In short this is how I feel about it:
> "Soundstage and imaging are the weapon of the TRI i3, I think few will be able to compete with it. *Treble is clean, sub-bass is more prominent than mid-bass, and mids are leaning towards the warmer sound signature*. I think the TRI i3 is an IEM more people should pay attention to, I find it far superior to some other IEM's I tried. It all depends on what you are looking for."
> ...





voja said:


> ...I wasn't disappointed, though* I wish it had the sparkle and better punch + weight for mid-bass*....


----------



## baskingshark

IEMusic said:


> I am curious how the Tin P1 garnered so much discussion and notoriety, while the Tri i3 has not been talked about much.   They have a very different tuning, but the hybrid nature of the i3 address the major shortcomings of the P1.  Is it just because the P1 was more novel when it was released, and the hype train gained momentum quickly?



I bought a TRI I3 at the last Aliexpress sale and it is a keeper set for me, great planar mids and nice soundstage (though it needs amping to truly shine). I haven't tried the P1, but as far as I know, TRI (the premium wing of KBEAR) didn't really give out a lot of review sets or aggressively market the TRI I3 in the west. The seller I bought it from said they were concentrating the marketing of the TRI I3 more in Japan and Korea, and they are selling like hotcakes there.

Also, I think one thing against the TRI I3 is that it is marketed in the $150ish price bracket which is entry midfi for CHIFI pricing, so lots of competition there, and definitely bigger hypetrains in that price bracket like ThieAudio Legacy 3, ISN H40 etc.


----------



## voja

IEMusic said:


> I am curious how the Tin P1 garnered so much discussion and notoriety, while the Tri i3 has not been talked about much.   They have a very different tuning, but the hybrid nature of the i3 address the major shortcomings of the P1.  Is it just because the P1 was more novel when it was released, and the hype train gained momentum quickly?


Hype is hype, the sheep will follow the sheep.. Can't do much about it. 

That's why it's important to talk, speak up. If anybody else feels a type of way about the TRI i3, speak up. In terms of imaging and soundstage, is is FAR superior to the following IEM's I tried: Hifiman RE-600s V2 (this is a small DD so it's not a fair comparison, it also lacks the bottom end, RE-600s V2 is still a very spacious earphone), BGVP VG4, Audiosense AQ3. Unfortunately, I didn't get to compare it to KBEAR Diamond, but I can say that Jade Audio EA3 is not too far off (especially for its price) in terms of imaging. The EA3 has been my daily driver for the past 6 months, I learned to love it's sound, weight, comfort, and damn.. that soundstage.



lgcubana said:


> Are you saying that for your personal tastes the KBear Tri i3 would not be a top pick, but others might like the sound signature ?


Not particularly. I really love the KBEAR TRI i3, I really couldn't find a single IEM which was able to produce the thump in Arctic Monkey's "Do I Wanna Know?", that's where I fell in love with it. Only later did I realize the mind-blowing imaging and soundstage. It's hard to say exactly what my personal preference is, but I like to _feel_ the treble (while not bein fatiguing) and to have a mid-bass which has punch and weight/body. Of course, other aspects such as sub-bass, soundstage, comfort, resolution and definition. Resolution and definition in particular, those two are what set sound performance apart. 

Btw.. have to ask. Feel like a grandpa asking, but what does TU mean?



baskingshark said:


> I bought a TRI I3 at the last Aliexpress sale and it is a keeper set for me, great planar mids and nice soundstage (though it needs amping to truly shine). I haven't tried the P1, but as far as I know, TRI (the premium wing of KBEAR) didn't really give out a lot of review sets or aggressively market the TRI I3 in the west. The seller I bought it from said they were concentrating the marketing of the TRI I3 more in Japan and Korea, and they are selling like hotcakes there.
> 
> Also, I think one thing against the TRI I3 is that it is marketed in the $150ish price bracket which is entry midfi for CHIFI pricing, so lots of competition there, and definitely bigger hypetrains in that price bracket like ThieAudio Legacy 3, ISN H40 etc.


Yes, I also didn't see much marketing for the TRI i3, but I did see it for KB04. I guess I'm lucky that Mr. Bairon had the trust in me with the TRI i3 and sent it free of charge. Sourcing is a pain in the bumb.. seriously, to find something which brings the life out of the TRI i3 is pretty hard. I still haven't come across one, but those who have expensive and high-quality sourcers. Give the TRI i3 a chance


----------



## zenki

Might take a dip if they make another one with different FQ


----------



## lgcubana

voja said:


> Hype is hype, the sheep will follow the sheep.. Can't do much about it.
> 
> That's why it's important to talk, speak up. If anybody else feels a type of way about the TRI i3, speak up. In terms of imaging and soundstage, is is FAR superior to the following IEM's I tried: Hifiman RE-600s V2 (this is a small DD so it's not a fair comparison, it also lacks the bottom end, RE-600s V2 is still a very spacious earphone), BGVP VG4, Audiosense AQ3. Unfortunately, I didn't get to compare it to KBEAR Diamond, but I can say that Jade Audio EA3 is not too far off (especially for its price) in terms of imaging. The EA3 has been my daily driver for the past 6 months, I learned to love it's sound, weight, comfort, and damn.. that soundstage.
> 
> ...


TU: thumbs up/like


----------



## SciOC

voja said:


> Hype is hype, the sheep will follow the sheep.. Can't do much about it.
> 
> That's why it's important to talk, speak up. If anybody else feels a type of way about the TRI i3, speak up. In terms of imaging and soundstage, is is FAR superior to the following IEM's I tried: Hifiman RE-600s V2 (this is a small DD so it's not a fair comparison, it also lacks the bottom end, RE-600s V2 is still a very spacious earphone), BGVP VG4, Audiosense AQ3. Unfortunately, I didn't get to compare it to KBEAR Diamond, but I can say that Jade Audio EA3 is not too far off (especially for its price) in terms of imaging. The EA3 has been my daily driver for the past 6 months, I learned to love it's sound, weight, comfort, and damn.. that soundstage.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I count the TRI I3 along the top sets I own like the IMR Rah, fearless S8f and RHA CL2 and thie L3 (all I've actually paid full price).  I actually listen to it the most right now of any of my pairs.

The only other one in my personal top tier near this price is the thie L3 and that's just such a unique sound that I think more people would prefer the I3.  Basically, it's an incredible pair period, regardless of the cost.  BGGAR doesn't believe in burn in, and I think that review might have permanently sunk it from being widely popular.  Dude has a lot of influence.


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> I bought a TRI I3 at the last Aliexpress sale and it is a keeper set for me, great planar mids and nice soundstage (though it needs amping to truly shine). I haven't tried the P1, but as far as I know, TRI (the premium wing of KBEAR) didn't really give out a lot of review sets or aggressively market the TRI I3 in the west. The seller I bought it from said they were concentrating the marketing of the TRI I3 more in Japan and Korea, and they are selling like hotcakes there.
> 
> Also, I think one thing against the TRI I3 is that it is marketed in the $150ish price bracket which is entry midfi for CHIFI pricing, so lots of competition there, and definitely bigger hypetrains in that price bracket like ThieAudio Legacy 3, ISN H40 etc.


Those small planars seem to all be very power hungry.  The P1 also needs lots of power.  The P1 and i3 cost the same, despite all of the extra technology in the i3.  I guess it did come down to initial hype, and as you said, the lack of marketing of the i3 in the western markets.  The thing about hype is that it doesn’t last unless it’s a great product, so the i3 has much better staying power, and ultimate sales potential.  Plus, the bigger the hype, the bigger the backlash if it doesn’t live up to expectations.  I don’t hear anything about the P1 now.


----------



## DynamicEars

voja said:


> Hype is hype, the sheep will follow the sheep.. Can't do much about it.
> 
> That's why it's important to talk, speak up. If anybody else feels a type of way about the TRI i3, speak up. In terms of imaging and soundstage, is is FAR superior to the following IEM's I tried: Hifiman RE-600s V2 (this is a small DD so it's not a fair comparison, it also lacks the bottom end, RE-600s V2 is still a very spacious earphone), BGVP VG4, Audiosense AQ3. Unfortunately, I didn't get to compare it to KBEAR Diamond, but I can say that Jade Audio EA3 is not too far off (especially for its price) in terms of imaging. The EA3 has been my daily driver for the past 6 months, I learned to love it's sound, weight, comfort, and damn.. that soundstage.
> 
> ...




I said i3 and EA3 are great IEM set, i also didn't get it why they are not so popular.
Great imaging and soundstage yes, on similar price range only H40 edge their soundstage


----------



## lgcubana

IEMusic said:


> *I am curious how the Tin P1 garnered so much discussion and notoriety*, while the Tri i3 has not been talked about much.   They have a very different tuning, but the hybrid nature of the i3 address the major shortcomings of the P1.  Is it just because the P1 was more novel when it was released, and the hype train gained momentum quickly?





IEMusic said:


> Those small planars seem to all be very power hungry.  The P1 also needs lots of power.  The P1 and i3 cost the same, despite all of the extra technology in the i3.  I guess it did come down to initial hype, and as you said, the lack of marketing of the i3 in the western markets.  The thing about hype is that it doesn’t last unless it’s a great product, so the i3 has much better staying power, and ultimate sales potential.  Plus, the bigger the hype, the bigger the backlash if it doesn’t live up to expectations.  *I don’t hear anything about the P1 now.*



*Linsoul is very, very good at doing promotions:*
*1. They parlayed their success with the T series, to promote their foray into an IEM that featured a Planar driver
2. They got the P1 on MassDrop, for the initial offering*
*3. They had a certain foul mouthed, Philly based, YouTuber review them for said mDrop; where he proclaimed them the outright best*

The Tin P1 has it's fans, the dedicated Thread (which is still pretty active) has over 1.1K responses. Mostly positive


----------



## peter123

Yeah, I'm also a big fan of the I3 and would probably say it's one of my 5-6 top IEM's.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jul 3, 2020)

Just wanted to tip you guys on the Sony Ep-EX11 tips (Sony "Hybrid" tips, not the ones with Silicone + foam). They are quite cheap at amazon japan. In fact they are much cheaper than the Final Type E tips which are the most similar to the Hybrid tips.








You get 2 pairs with the hybrids at 362 yen and 3 pairs at 980 yen with the Type E.

Sound wise they are near identical sounding to me, both are making the bass tighter and makes the treble less peaky. With fit the Hybrids have some more "gripping" to it due to the surface material "sticking" to your ears easier. They are just a tiny bit shorter in height so with shorter bores (like the blon 03) the Type E should fit better, but otherwise the Hybrids are better for me with fit and also cheaper.


EDIT: Wow I can use my Tin Hifi P1 with silicone tips now. I was forced to use my Symbio W (silicone + foam) tips becasue all my silicone tips didnt fit and just fell out after a short time. These Sony Hybrid tips are really good.


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> Review for the Sony XBA-A2 is up:  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/so...-japan-import.20629/reviews#item-review-23879
> Also added it into my database with grade A+ and some added details in the second page.
> 
> An iem that goes after my heart by making my entire library sound natural, fun while still being relaxed by not having much treble quantity. This is the blon 03 upgrade I wanted with the Urbanfun and also the 03 mk2 (if that is still being developed).
> ...


Sony xba z5 , xb90ex , xb60ex , xb41ex , ex1k , xba40 , ex600 , ex510 , ex71 ,mh755 , mh750 ,ap800 is all the Sony I have and will not let them go


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> Ordered the Sony MDR-XB75AP along with some Sony Hybrid tips.
> 
> ...I gotta stop


Don't stop , collect them all like Pokemon 😂


----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> Sony xba z5 , xb90ex , xb60ex , xb41ex , ex1k , xba40 , ex600 , ex510 , ex71 ,mh755 , mh750 ,ap800 is all the Sony I have and will not let them go


NICE! What do you think about the XB90EX? Just massive bass with loose bass? Or is it actually tight with massive bass? 

From one amazon review on the Sony XB75AP they said that it was the successor to the XB90EX.


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> NICE! What do you think about the XB90EX? Just massive bass with loose bass? Or is it actually tight with massive bass?
> 
> From one amazon review on the Sony XB75AP they said that it was the successor to the XB90EX.


No successor yet from Sony , I also hear the xb70 was more bass also the ex650. I wouldn't think itll be clean and powerful. The xb60ex is almost as good.


----------



## mochill

How do you like the azla azel


----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> How do you like the azla azel


Dont like it, the bass is too boomy. Technicalities are also bottlenecked by the bass. Mids and treble is pretty good though. Build quality, cable and tips are really good though.


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> Dont like it, the bass is too boomy. Technicalities are also bottlenecked by the bass. Mids and treble is pretty good though. Build quality, cable and tips are really good though.


Must burn in


----------



## RikudouGoku

mochill said:


> Must burn in


Burn in wont change the sound enough for it to not be boomy. Im also not really a believer in it...maybe beryllium dd´s since beryllium is a rigid material.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Just wanted to tip you guys on the Sony Ep-EX11 tips (Sony "Hybrid" tips, not the ones with Silicone + foam). They are quite cheap at amazon japan. In fact they are much cheaper than the Final Type E tips which are the most similar to the Hybrid tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How come you just know the sony hybrid tips all this time??
That tips established like from decades ago, before spiral dot, sedna, final e maybe


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> How come you just know the sony hybrid tips all this time??
> That tips established like from decades ago, before spiral dot, sedna, final e maybe


Well they were the stock tips in the Sony XBA-A2 that I just recently got. And I dont see many people talking about them at all, most are only talking about the Spinfits, Spiral dots, azla, final e..so I didnt expect them to be this good.


----------



## IEMusic

It‘s just easier for me to get the Final E tips than the genuine Sony hybrid tips, let alone the triple comfort tips (without buying a Sony IEM that is).


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> It‘s just easier for me to get the Final E tips than the genuine Sony hybrid tips, let alone the triple comfort tips (without buying a Sony IEM that is).


Can't you import it with Amazon Japan?


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Can't you import it with Amazon Japan?


It’s just easier for me to get Final E tips domestically.


----------



## zachmal

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I'm also a big fan of the I3 and would probably say it's one of my 5-6 top IEM's.



as of now it's my "Endgame" haha  

looks like I've arrived (more like they arrived) ^^

it's astonishing how refined the output sounds, especially the voices - detailed yet somehow smooth

details are excellent

TRI I3


----------



## assassin10000

IEMusic said:


> It‘s just easier for me to get the Final E tips than the genuine Sony hybrid tips, let alone the triple comfort tips (without buying a Sony IEM that is).



https://sony.encompass.com/

If you don't mind light colored tips for the triple comforts, look under the z1r for tips. Sony sells them individually through this parts supplier.

Otherwise eBay or Amazon Japan.


----------



## ehjie

audio123 said:


> My take on the Penon Sphere. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!




Just ordered. 
Will soon complete the Penon In Ear headphone line up...


----------



## SciOC

zachmal said:


> as of now it's my "Endgame" haha
> 
> looks like I've arrived (more like they arrived) ^^
> 
> ...


I just had a listening session with my fearless S8f, I3 and Thieaudio L3.

The S8F sounded good, but with BA bass (meh, unsatisfying for me), good separation and staging, nice and smooth along most of the FR.  Easy to listen to but not very engaging to me personally....  Sounds a little artificial, the BAs just don't get it quite right  Details are good but I can still hear some ''grain" in vocals in my files that I know are flawless....  I guess some would describe this as a pretty digital sounding set....

The L3 went in next, and just sounded thin and caused fit issues that are an annoyance to deal with.  Sounds very Raw, and thinner, I don't like A-B'ing this set.... It makes me realize it has a lot of shortcomings (scratchy vocals, several hotspots on the FR) when in fact I really do like its unique sound and listen to it often and enjoy doing so.  It honest to god sounds like you're in a music hall with the touring band. Vocal timbre is a weakspot.  Sounds like the singer is singing into a mediocre microphone at said music hall....  But some will like that for the experience of that feeling (it just sounds and feels like live music).

The I3 went in and it just sounds oh so right to me.  It just really sings.... Nice bass hit, can really thump, vocals are as smooth as silk.  Vocals as good as I've ever heard, essentially the same as the CL2.  Sparkly, well extended highs that sparkle but don't scorch my ears and really give you the sense of space and air of the music.

Tove Lo sounds as if she's sitting 10 feet from me and I can hear every detail of her voice as if she was here.  Some of the timbre on other instruments isn't is good (but still as good or better than both the others)  but damn do the vocals make up for it.  I would say that for me it's got by far the best timbre overall of the three sets, the best bass, the best mids and best highs.  it has my subjectively favorite soundstage of the three (all are good just in different ways, the S8F excels at width/height/imaging and separation.  The L3 sounds smaller, but like you're right there with the band, it has an extremely vivid sense of realism in that regard I've not heard in another set and could well be the preference of many others.  The I3 sounds....  Great.  Well balanced, analog sounding, but not harsh like the L3 can sound and not as phony 3D as the S8F can sound.  It sounds more analog and real than the S8f but not raw and harsh like the L3 can sometimes sound.

I love all three sets, but wow, the I3 is just fantastic for me.


----------



## chinmie

SciOC said:


> the BAs just don't get it quite right Details are good but I can still hear some ''grain" in vocals in my files that I know are flawless.... I guess some would describe this as a pretty digital sounding set....



the most "dynamic driver-y" sounding all BA that I've heard is the Sony M9. i only listened to it for a few songs though, so i might be wrong.


----------



## DynamicEars

chinmie said:


> the most "dynamic driver-y" sounding all BA that I've heard is the Sony M9. i only listened to it for a few songs though, so i might be wrong.



No you werent wrong, i have M7 and i tried M9 too, their new BAs are side firing, made them sooo natural in timbre and have dynamics. Sold my Andromeda a week after i got M7 last time. The only thing i cant get is moving air from DD push, but aside from that even the Bass BA produce great texture, rumble with better decay of course.


----------



## IEMusic

SciOC said:


> I just had a listening session with my fearless S8f, I3 and Thieaudio L3.
> 
> I love all three sets, but wow, the I3 is just fantastic for me.



I think you need to try one of the open-back planars from Audeze.   I just have the iSine 10, but I really like the timbre, and the bass can have so much slam (that‘s what a 30mm planar driver will do).  Knowing how much you love bass, I think you would really enjoy it.   Make sure to get it with the version 2 Cipher cable.  Oh yeah, that’s the HUGE caveat, it works with Apple devices via Lightning plug, but I think some Android users got it to work with a USB-C to Lightning adapter.  It probably sounds quite different from the planars in the i3 and P1, but it may be worth a listen.  I got the iSine 10 + cipher for $200 on Amazon, almost a yr ago.


----------



## SciOC

IEMusic said:


> I think you need to try one of the open-back planars from Audeze.   I just have the iSine 10, but I really like the timbre, and the bass can have so much slam (that‘s what a 30mm planar driver will do).  Knowing how much you love bass, I think you would really enjoy it.   Make sure to get it with the version 2 Cipher cable.  Oh yeah, that’s the HUGE caveat, it works with Apple devices via Lightning plug, but I think some Android users got it to work with a USB-C to Lightning adapter.  It probably sounds quite different from the planars in the i3 and P1, but it may be worth a listen.  I got the iSine 10 + cipher for $200 on Amazon, almost a yr ago.


I owned the isine20 with cypher cable and actually went out of my way to get an iPhone (totally not worth the effort, but FOMO is strong) to listen to it with.  I liked them MUCH better balanced on my HIBY R6 than on the cipher cable actually.  So I think a good DAP/DAC with EQ was much better than output via iPhone/cypher.

The bass was good for a planar, but planar bass lacks impact and weight to my ears.  When I bought my RHA CL2 it made the isine20 obsolete to me.  The bass was more DD like and everything else was as good or better than the isine20, but especially being an in ear closed set made the isine20 sort of silly in comparison because they do fit and sit so strangely.  So I sold them....


----------



## RikudouGoku

I might have to return my Fiio M11 to amazon...

I cant get it to be recognized by any of my computers, so I cant transfer music over to it....Fortunately I bought it with amazon so seems I will get a full refund without any issues. 

I will do a full reset first but otherwise I tried everything else. If I have to return it I will need to get a new dap, is there any issues with the Ibasso DX160?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/iBasso-DX160-Hi-Res-Digital-Player-Black/dp/B07XWRQBTK 
the reviews arent exactly good there...


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> I might have to return my Fiio M11 to amazon...
> 
> I cant get it to be recognized by any of my computers, so I cant transfer music over to it....Fortunately I bought it with amazon so seems I will get a full refund without any issues.
> 
> ...


Ideally you should ask on the DX160 thread, however, I own the 2020 version and is working great for me. Though I have read that the M11 is much fast UI due to the faster SoC


----------



## davidcotton

RikudouGoku said:


> I might have to return my Fiio M11 to amazon...
> 
> I cant get it to be recognized by any of my computers, so I cant transfer music over to it....Fortunately I bought it with amazon so seems I will get a full refund without any issues.
> 
> ...


Seems the major issue is bluetooth and or wifi issues from the little I've read up on the ibasso.  Hiby R5 might be another option in that price range?


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> Ideally you should ask on the DX160 thread, however, I own the 2020 version and is working great for me. Though I have read that the M11 is much fast UI due to the faster SoC


The speed is not an issue for me as I only use the dap for music (offline, local sd card) with the Neutron player. 




davidcotton said:


> Seems the major issue is bluetooth and or wifi issues from the little I've read up on the ibasso.  Hiby R5 might be another option in that price range?


I dont use bluetooth or wifi so I dont care about that. I am more interested in the DX160 over the R5 because it has more output power and lower (?) output impedance.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> The speed is not an issue for me as I only use the dap for music (offline, local sd card) with the Neutron player.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont use bluetooth or wifi so I dont care about that. I am more interested in the DX160 over the R5 because it has more output power and lower (?) output impedance.


I've had both the iBasso DX160 and the Hiby R5.
I had to return both DX160s because of it's unusable bluetooth (I sometimes use the Radsone ES100 and Zen Blue). The two DX160s were different sounding. The first had a superb, almost holographic sound, the best of all. The second was OK...don't know why but it didn't sound so good.  I now have a Hiby R5. I much prefer the size......about the same as the FiiO M9 I had. Bluetooth works well. The balanced 4.4 of the Hiby is very powerful and has what seems a longer battery life than the DX160. All sounded/sound great. The original DX160 had the best sound but the R5 is very convenient. The R5 has a built in MSEB, a full sound/equalisation which works system wide. That is fairly unique and what I think gives it a one up on the DX160. If you are not interested in BT or MSEB the DX160 is very nice and has a beautiful display.


----------



## Animagus

RikudouGoku said:


> I might have to return my Fiio M11 to amazon...
> 
> I cant get it to be recognized by any of my computers, so I cant transfer music over to it....Fortunately I bought it with amazon so seems I will get a full refund without any issues.
> 
> ...



Maybe my iBasso DX160 review can help. I have comparisons with M11 on Page 2.


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> I might have to return my Fiio M11 to amazon...
> 
> I cant get it to be recognized by any of my computers, so I cant transfer music over to it....Fortunately I bought it with amazon so seems I will get a full refund without any issues.
> 
> ...


I'd recommend the hiby R5 or R6 pro near the price point.


dharmasteve said:


> I've had both the iBasso DX160 and the Hiby R5.
> I had to return both DX160s because of it's unusable bluetooth (I sometimes use the Radsone ES100 and Zen Blue). The two DX160s were different sounding. The first had a superb, almost holographic sound, the best of all. The second was OK...don't know why but it didn't sound so good.  I now have a Hiby R5. I much prefer the size......about the same as the FiiO M9 I had. Bluetooth works well. The balanced 4.4 of the Hiby is very powerful and has what seems a longer battery life than the DX160. All sounded/sound great. The original DX160 had the best sound but the R5 is very convenient. The R5 has a built in MSEB, a full sound/equalisation which works system wide. That is fairly unique and what I think gives it a one up on the DX160. If you are not interested in BT or MSEB the DX160 is very nice and has a beautiful display.


If you use EQ at all, MSEB is magic.  It's a really great system that's worth trying.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> I'd recommend the hiby R5 or R6 pro near the price point.
> 
> If you use EQ at all, MSEB is magic.  It's a really great system that's worth trying.


I check out the R5 a bit more, but the price is quite expensive (on amazon). the DX160 is about 62 usd cheaper.

I only use EQ for my Shuoer Tape and the Tin Hifi P1 right now with the Neutron player. So that isnt an important factor for me.


----------



## davidcotton

RikudouGoku said:


> I check out the R5 a bit more, but the price is quite expensive (on amazon). the DX160 is about 62 usd cheaper.
> 
> I only use EQ for my Shuoer Tape and the Tin Hifi P1 right now with the Neutron player. So that isnt an important factor for me.


Hiby regularly have sales, even on amazon.  Musictek regularly drops it to $299 it seems.


----------



## RikudouGoku

F factory reset did nothing. Ordered the DX160. Gonna return the M11 once I get the DX160 for a full refund so I get back around 125 usd.


----------



## IEManiac

IEMs, not DAPs, please...


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> I might have to return my Fiio M11 to amazon...
> 
> I cant get it to be recognized by any of my computers, so I cant transfer music over to it....Fortunately I bought it with amazon so seems I will get a full refund without any issues.
> 
> ...



no single problem with mine since beginning, DX160 sounds amazing, balance, clean, have good dynamics, screen is gorgeous. There are reports about not so strong BT signal, but i dont use any BT with my DX160 (why should I? the DAC is on the BT module then, no matter what) so I don't care about BT and never try run BT connection with it. Still using my LG v40 for any BT related stuffs.


----------



## Nimweth (Jul 6, 2020)

My review of the CCA CA16 is now available:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-ca16.24390/reviews
PS Thank you activatorfly for the Andy Dragazis recommendation!


----------



## lgcubana

Nimweth said:


> My review of the CCA CA16 is now available:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-ca16.24390/reviews
> PS Thank you activatorfly for the Andy Dragazis recommendation!


Nice review: had all of the details and observations needed, without my needing to whip out a literary dictionary

If I didn't already have a pair of the CCA CA16 on a boat, somewhere between N. Korea and Florida, your review would've incentivised  me.


----------



## halcyon (Jul 6, 2020)

Any recommendation for a* SMALL tip / nozzle BA Chinese IEM, universal fit with MMCX *connectors?

I used Westone and Shure SE series with the *2mm nozzle* and that's what I don't want to give up, due to fit and the best sound isolating tips (Comply P series and Westone Westone long foam tips). I already have a hundred of other tips of different materials, sizes and shapes, and I don't want to try something new, now that I've found a tip that works for me.
So* all wide nozzle and dynamic driver IEMs are out*.

Also, I go through IEM cables like dog goes through chewing bones, so MMCX connectors are a must (already know a decent cable that Has an in-line mic that I use for calls).

Of the Chinese brands, that fill these criteria, I've used *NiceHCK DT300 Pro *3BA IEMs (roughly $50-$60, depending on the price of the month).

They are decent, insert deep (good!), fit Shure/Comply/Westone foam tips perfectly, are not too bright and the shell not too big (i.e. fits my ears), but the *reliability *(esp. of the connectors*) leaves something to be desired*.

*Any recommendations for small nozzle (2mm) MMCX univeral IEM alternatives?* Perhaps under $100? Esp. sturdy ones.

Would go back to Shures/Westones, but man do I hate breaking/losing $600 IEMs (these go with me everywhere and I train/jog wearing them). So I've limited my downside risk by using "good enough" IEMs in the lesser price range :-D

For the record, here's an image of the small nozzle:


----------



## assassin10000

halcyon said:


> Any recommendation for a* SMALL tip / nozzle BA Chinese IEM, universal fit with MMCX *connectors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps Audiosense dt180, dt260 and dt300.


----------



## halcyon

assassin10000 said:


> Perhaps Audiosense dt180, dt260 and dt300.


Thanks! Will check them out! T260 Pro looks promising in my price range. 2BA is enough.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Super quick impressions: 
Fit wasnt bad for me lol, no problems when I use my Final Type E tips.
You can feel that the build quality is really nice and it has some weight to it. 

The Crinacle´s graph makes the treble look very sharp to me, but it isnt as bad as it looks.
evanescence - bring me to life was however...quite painful


----------



## zenki

Ouch


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> The Crinacle´s graph makes the treble look very sharp to me, but it isnt as bad as it looks.



That’s why we shouldn’t treat graphs as the bible. Because graphs don’t tell the whole story, and the best way to know how something sounds is actually listen to it.


----------



## Zambu

@RikudouGoku nice pics there, really good use of light to get all that pink waifu gear out there


----------



## RikudouGoku

Zambu said:


> @RikudouGoku nice pics there, really good use of light to get all that pink waifu gear out there


...that "pink" light is supposed to be more blue/whiteish...my camera sucks (lg G7) so cant do anything about it


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> That’s why we shouldn’t treat graphs as the bible. Because graphs don’t tell the whole story, and the best way to know how something sounds is actually listen to it.


That is true, but if you cant listen to it before buying there isnt much you can do about it   (especially if there arent many reviews out there except the graph.)


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> ...that "pink" light is supposed to be more blue/whiteish...my camera sucks (lg G7) so cant do anything about it



I think he’s talking about the first picture. All of the pink packaging


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> I think he’s talking about the first picture. All of the pink packaging


well again my camera sucks, the packaging is white and "beige" colored....

Better colors here lol.


----------



## Zambu

Slater said:


> I think he’s talking about the first picture. All of the pink packaging


Yeah I don't really care what's intentional and what's not, just that the first two pics in particular are real nice


----------



## Slater (Jul 6, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> That is true, but if you cant listen to it before buying there isnt much you can do about it   (especially if there arent many reviews out there except the graph.)



I’m referring to the people that are interested in an earphone, see the graph from 1 person, and immediately write it off forever. Not realizing that graphs are often not 100% accurate, nor are they an exact representation of what a particular headphone may sound like in real life.

There are so many different things that can influence a graph and make it inaccurate in 1 or more areas. Different couplers, different insertion depth, different eartips, temperature, humidity, resonances artifacts, microphone inaccuracies, room environment, vibrations, external noise level, etc.

I just think people put waaaay too much faith in a graph, and make purchasing decisions based solely on them. Not even multiple graphs from different sources, but one single graph from one single person.


----------



## Poganin

RikudouGoku said:


> That is true, but if you cant listen to it before buying there isnt much you can do about it   (especially if there arent many reviews out there except the graph.)


Oh nice. I will be looking forward to your impressions/review. My unit has only just reached Europe, so it will be a couple more weeks before I get it.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jul 6, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> ...that "pink" light is supposed to be more blue/whiteish...my camera sucks (lg G7) so cant do anything about it



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iudesk.android.photo.editor


I've used this app for a few years now on a few different phones. Great for simple editing. Saves me from having to edit in Adobe on my laptop.

Under 'color' you can change the 'temperature' of the photo (in kelvin), which would allow you to eliminate the pink hue rendered by your camera. I use it to rotate, crop and perform various other editing as well (text, arrows).


----------



## RikudouGoku

Poganin said:


> Oh nice. I will be looking forward to your impressions/review. My unit has only just reached Europe, so it will be a couple more weeks before I get it.


...well depending on what music you listen to...it is either bad or good....
from what I have listened to, it seems that all my rock/metal songs are out of the question. With the electric guitars in all of them being sibilant. 

"epic orchestral" music like Two steps from hell - Archangel sound very epic, with very good violins and technicalities.

For my usual songs by Hiroyuki Sawano it is pretty good but would prefer if the treble was a bit less peaky for them too.
Trance music is a bit too bright though and makes it less relaxing (which I want it to be when I listen to trance).


----------



## Poganin

RikudouGoku said:


> ...well depending on what music you listen to...it is either bad or good....


I honestly listen to all sorts of music. Currently, most of the things I listen to is city pop, enka, Keiko Matsui, Poets of the Fall.


----------



## Nimweth

Poganin said:


> I honestly listen to all sorts of music. Currently, most of the things I listen to is city pop, enka, Keiko Matsui, Poets of the Fall.


+1 for Keiko Matsui!


----------



## RikudouGoku

I dont understand why brands such as blon and now Tanchjim simply throws away the potential to get even more buyers...I certainly hope that a warmer source (Ibasso DX160 coming to me tomorrow according to amazon) will help the Hana because otherwise I would want to throw it out the window...


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont understand why brands such as blon and now Tanchjim simply throws away the potential to get even more buyers...I certainly hope that a warmer source (Ibasso DX160 coming to me tomorrow according to amazon) will help the Hana because otherwise I would want to throw it out the window...


That’s really too bad.  You may want to try the micropore tape mod, just to see if it helps.  If you want to vent about it, perhaps take it to the Tanchjim thread, where the manufacturer is perhaps a little more likely to read it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> That’s really too bad.  You may want to try the micropore tape mod, just to see if it helps.  If you want to vent about it, perhaps take it to the Tanchjim thread, where the manufacturer is perhaps a little more likely to read it.


Will try the Ibasso DX160 (if it works lol) when i get it first before trying the micropore tape mod. My venting is aimed at both blon and tanchjim but more towards tanchjim since they charge much more for the Hana than the 05 with the blon.


----------



## IEMusic

Sometimes, when it rains, it pours.  Received all of this today!

I was of course most anxious about the UF.  So far, it works well, w/o any major QC issues that I’ve found.  It’s gonna take a while to listen carefully to all of this.  I’m still trying to figure out the Shozy Form 1.1, which is a weird concoction of tuning IMHO.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Sometimes, when it rains, it pours.  Received all of this today!
> 
> I was of course most anxious about the UF.  So far, it works well, w/o any major QC issues that I’ve found.  It’s gonna take a while to listen carefully to all of this.  I’m still trying to figure out the Shozy Form 1.1, which is a weird concoction of tuning IMHO.


Hope you enjoy them all.


----------



## tgx78

I will try Hana soon and give my first impression. 

Just want to say that Penon Orb is superb with vocal. Liquid smooth with very good Bass. 

Penon shipped these out yesterday in Hong Kong via FedEx and arrived today in BC, Canada. Pretty much guinness world record for me. Bravo.


----------



## Darkestred

tgx78 said:


> I will try Hana soon and give my first impression.
> 
> Just want to say that Penon Orb is superb with vocal. Liquid smooth with very good Bass.
> 
> Penon shipped these out yesterday in Hong Kong via FedEx and arrived today in BC, Canada. Pretty much guinness world record for me. Bravo.



Everyone has been wow'd with how fast Penon has been sending out shipments.


----------



## Toastybob

IEMusic said:


> Sometimes, when it rains, it pours.  Received all of this today!
> 
> I was of course most anxious about the UF.  So far, it works well, w/o any major QC issues that I’ve found.  It’s gonna take a while to listen carefully to all of this.  I’m still trying to figure out the Shozy Form 1.1, which is a weird concoction of tuning IMHO.


What cable is that? Could you post the link?


----------



## IEMusic

Toastybob said:


> What cable is that? Could you post the link?


I’m not certain about the cable.   It was the free cable that came with the T2+ during the recent Linsoul sale.  It looks like it is just copper, and it is branded as Tripowin.   It actually seems like it is an all-copper Tripowin C8 cable.  It’s quite nice.


----------



## lgcubana

IEMusic said:


> Sometimes, when it rains, it pours.  Received all of this today!
> 
> I was of course most anxious about the UF.  So far, it works well, w/o any major QC issues that I’ve found.  It’s gonna take a while to listen carefully to all of this.  I’m still trying to figure out the Shozy Form 1.1, which is a weird concoction of tuning IMHO...


Did you get the UrbanFun from L**s**l, via Amazon ?


----------



## IEMusic

lgcubana said:


> Did you get the UrbanFun from L**s**l, via Amazon ?


I actually bought it directly from Linsoul.  I used a gift card.  I’m relieved that it has been working well.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont understand why brands such as blon and now Tanchjim simply throws away the potential to get even more buyers...I certainly hope that a warmer source (Ibasso DX160 coming to me tomorrow according to amazon) will help the Hana because otherwise I would want to throw it out the window...



Thanks @RikudouGoku for taking one for the team for the Hana. I'd probably give it a miss based on your feedback!

In the past, I fedback to a few Aliexpress sellers/reps such as Fiio (Jade Audio EA3), BLON (BL-05) and TRN (TRN VX) about the harsh upper mids/treble before. Westerners (in general) seem to dislike boosting this area as they find it fatiguing. I couldn't listen to the recently released TRN VX in stock form for more than 5 minutes due to this, had to use EQ or micropore mods.

Their response is that their local Chinese market likes to boost this area for their female vocals as that is generally their music preference. I think I've mentioned this before, they even have a term for this boosted upper frequencies: musical poison (毒音). So the sellers say the West is actually a small proportion of their sales, and these bright boosted upper mid sets are selling well in their local domestic market. Well I can see where they are coming from when they tune their gear this way -> do u cater to a 1 billion potential pool of buyers in mainland China vs a few thousand CHIFI western fanatics (at best)?

In addition, a few of these factors affect our perception to boosted upper mids/treble, so I realized that treble brightness is a very subjective area:
- *Hearing health *-> due to aging (it is quite physiological to lose hearing of the higher frequencies as we age), occupational exposure, leisure exposure.
- *Volume of gear played at (Fletcher Munson curve)* -> at high volumes, sound is perceived to be more V shaped (boosted treble/bass), whereas it is more U shaped at softer volumes.
- *Different eartip materials (silicone vs foams)* -> foams tend to dull treble for me, YMMV.
- *Different eartip bores* -> I find wider bore tips tend to make things brighter, whereas narrow bore ones tend to make things bassier, YMMV.
-* Different sources* -> warm vs bright vs neutral source.
- *Different cables (if you ain't a cable skeptic)* -> i know, a very controversial area in audiophiledom, silver vs copper cables. Won't open a can of worms here, but suffice to say I respect both camps' view points.
- *Sonic preferences* -> some are trebleheads by default, some are treble sensitive.
- *Music genres *-> certain music genres are more treble light or treble heavy, so it might emphasize certain frequencies more, especially the 2 - 4 kHz area which humans seem the most sensitive to.


----------



## IEManiac

RikudouGoku said:


> I dont understand why brands such as blon and now Tanchjim simply throws away the potential to get even more buyers...I certainly hope that a warmer source (Ibasso DX160 coming to me tomorrow according to amazon) will help the Hana because otherwise I would want to throw it out the window...


Sorry, what did I miss? Is the Hana so bad?


----------



## IEManiac (Jul 6, 2020)

Slater said:


> That’s why we shouldn’t treat graphs as the bible. Because graphs don’t tell the whole story, and the best way to know how something sounds is actually listen to it.


I could actually tell something was amiss with the Hana from the graph. That upper-mids peak without the compensatory, masking bass was a telltale sign. Peakier than the Starfield and with less bass, what could be expected?


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> In the past, I fedback to a few Aliexpress sellers/reps such as Fiio (Jade Audio EA3), BLON (BL-05) and TRN (TRN VX) about the harsh upper mids/treble before. Westerners (in general) seem to dislike boosting this area as they find it fatiguing. I couldn't listen to the recently released TRN VX in stock form for more than 5 minutes due to this, had to use EQ or micropore mods.


I know you’re quite sensitive to boosted upper mids, as am I.  How sensitive are you to treble, specifically the 8KHz boost?  I find that my perception of the 8KHz boost is very dependent on the surrounding frequencies.   If it is an isolated 8KHz boost, it can be very piercing to me, yet, if it has the same amplitude, but the curve is more pronounced around it, I find it more tolerable.  Right now, my main example of a more isolated boost is the Shozy Form 1.1.  I still can’t get really comfortable with it, unless I use foam tips.  MP tape doesn’t help with the 8KHz peak much, it really helps more with boosted upper mids, say 2.5KHz to 5KHz it seems.

So far, from brief listening, I think you’ll like the Tin T2+.   The upper mids have only a mild boost, without a pronounced pinna gain, so it’s not shouty.  The 5.5KHz peak does make some sibilance a bit pronounced, but it’s not really that offensive.  The 8Hz peak adds a lot of sparkle, and there is really good extension into the upper treble.  My initial impression is that clarity and detail are very impressive, and easily on par with the T4, which is also approaching that of the FDX1.  I don’t know which I like better yet, the T4 or T2+, but due to the less pronounced upper mids, I think you’ll like the T2+.


----------



## DynamicEars

IEManiac said:


> Sorry, what did I miss? Is the Hana so bad?



from what i catch, yes they are shouty but have great technical abilities and details. if you are listening to certain genre like classical and vocals, and on lower volume level, they will be good. But if you have upper mids - lower treble intense genres, and usually listen on higher volume level, im afraid pain is there


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> - *Volume of gear played at (Fletcher Munson curve)* -> at high volumes, sound is perceived to be more V shaped (boosted treble/bass), whereas it is more U shaped at softer volumes.



not so many take this seriously, but if you understand about these, this is very critical about sound perception. From my experience, if you hearing on lower volume, you will need upper mids + lower trebles boosted IEM to be sounded nice. but if you are hearing on higher volume level, depends on how loud, the [upper mids & lower trebles] will increase more than other frequencies.

take this my sketch illustration for example (doesn't resemble the exact resonance perception, for your illustration only)

if an IEM is designed or tuned like the green curve on 50% volume, then a person who hear them on higher volume level will perceive a FR like a yellow one, let say on around 70%, while other people who are listening on 100% volume will perceive more in upper mids / lower trebles and trebles like the Red graphic.

of course all subjected to individual ear canals, and personal hearing.


----------



## WendyLi

Hi friends!

This is Wendy from KBEAR Official Team. We have created new facebook and instagram official accounts for a certain time. Welcome to follow and share our daily information!

KBEAR facebook: https://www.facebook.com/kbearofficial1/
KBEAR instagram: https://www.instagram.com/kbearofficial1/
Sister Brand Tri facebook: https://www.facebook.com/triofficial1/
Sister Brand Tri instagram: https://www.instagram.com/triofficial9/


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> not so many take this seriously, but if you understand about these, this is very critical about sound perception. From my experience, if you hearing on lower volume, you will need upper mids + lower trebles boosted IEM to be sounded nice. but if you are hearing on higher volume level, depends on how loud, the [upper mids & lower trebles] will increase more than other frequencies.
> 
> take this my sketch illustration for example (doesn't resemble the exact resonance perception, for your illustration only)
> 
> ...



if I'm not mistaken, from my experience it's the other way around? with human voice or the 1000 hz as the base to set the volume, on lower volume i usually need to increase bass to get it even to the mids and treble, while when on lower volume i would decrease bass because it's easier to notice the bass in higher volume.
that's why usually people who mixed at only low volume would have too much bass in the mix because over compensation.
that's why i prefer bass heavy/ V shaped earphones for really low listening, and midcentric/neutral ones for higher volume listening. unless i need to listen to some podcast or speech only in a noisy environment, then midcentric is the way to go, because at that scenario i don't need to hear low freq anyway

as far as i know the Fletcher-Munson curve is for the development of telecommunication system, so the focus is the speech frequency range.. and the relation of other frequencies (bass and higher treble) to that speech range in different volume level.


----------



## DynamicEars

chinmie said:


> if I'm not mistaken, from my experience it's the other way around? with human voice or the 1000 hz as the base to set the volume, on lower volume i usually need to increase bass to get it even to the mids and treble, while when on lower volume i would decrease bass because it's easier to notice the bass in higher volume.
> that's why usually people who mixed at only low volume would have too much bass in the mix because over compensation.
> that's why i prefer bass heavy/ V shaped earphones for really low listening, and midcentric/neutral ones for higher volume listening. unless i need to listen to some podcast or speech only in a noisy environment, then midcentric is the way to go, because at that scenario i don't need to hear low freq anyway
> 
> as far as i know the Fletcher-Munson curve is for the development of telecommunication system, so the focus is the speech frequency range.. and the relation of other frequencies (bass and higher treble) to that speech range in different volume level.



not sure and not scientific proven i know, but from my personal experience, bass heavy IEM (not equally treble heavy too, or v shaped) is nice to listen on higher volume because while the bass increasing, the increment isn't more like upper mids and trebles.
for Example BLON BL-03 and BL-05, 
on lower volume, BL-03 have big bass, bloated, the bass is dominating, but on higher volume level they are perceived as more balance, with upper mids and trebles more heard than on lower volumes, so the bass no longer dominating
while in BL-05, on lower volume, they seems balance, but on higher volumes, the BL-05 become too shouty and gap between upper mids-trebles with bass become more obvious.

Again, our ears and canals are different, so you may perceive differently as well as everybody here


----------



## lijing

Love the powerful bass so much!!!


----------



## zenki

DynamicEars said:


> not sure and not scientific proven i know, but from my personal experience, bass heavy IEM (not equally treble heavy too, or v shaped) is nice to listen on higher volume because while the bass increasing, the increment isn't more like upper mids and trebles.
> for Example BLON BL-03 and BL-05,
> on lower volume, BL-03 have big bass, bloated, the bass is dominating, but on higher volume level they are perceived as more balance, with upper mids and trebles more heard than on lower volumes, so the bass no longer dominating
> while in BL-05, on lower volume, they seems balance, but on higher volumes, the BL-05 become too shouty and gap between upper mids-trebles with bass become more obvious.
> ...


I think that depends on the IEM.
The one I'm using now doesn't have such problem.
Cheaper chi-fi does.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Thanks @RikudouGoku for taking one for the team for the Hana. I'd probably give it a miss based on your feedback!
> 
> In the past, I fedback to a few Aliexpress sellers/reps such as Fiio (Jade Audio EA3), BLON (BL-05) and TRN (TRN VX) about the harsh upper mids/treble before. Westerners (in general) seem to dislike boosting this area as they find it fatiguing. I couldn't listen to the recently released TRN VX in stock form for more than 5 minutes due to this, had to use EQ or micropore mods.
> 
> ...


I do know that the chinese market likes to have more upper mids/lower- treble. But when I listen to japanese music (anime OP/ED, OSTs) the female vocals on some of them are too much. How different is chinese to japanese music anyway? It should be closer than comparing chinese to western music right? 

I will wait for my Ibasso DX160 to see if it is very source sensitive and hopefully changes to something better....




DynamicEars said:


> from what i catch, yes they are shouty but have great technical abilities and details. if you are listening to certain genre like classical and vocals, and on lower volume level, they will be good. But if you have upper mids - lower treble intense genres, and usually listen on higher volume level, im afraid pain is there


This is exactly what I think. They have good SQ but it doesnt matter how good the SQ is, if you cant even listen to the songs you want because you feel pain...


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> I do know that the chinese market likes to have more upper mids/lower- treble. But when I listen to japanese music (anime OP/ED, OSTs) the female vocals on some of them are too much. How different is chinese to japanese music anyway? It should be closer than comparing chinese to western music right?
> 
> I will wait for my Ibasso DX160 to see if it is very source sensitive and hopefully changes to something better....
> 
> ...



These discussions are exactly why when someone describes the sound of an IEM as “safe”, even if meant in a derogatory manner, I take it as a good thing.  If I want more excitement, I can always add EQ, but I personally prefer a default that doesn’t require EQ to be comfortable to listen to.


----------



## zenki

@RikudouGoku Burn the flower for long periods.
May or not help because that's what happen with hibiscus too.
But even so, in rare instances female vocals still can be be peaky


----------



## RikudouGoku

zenki said:


> @RikudouGoku Burn the flower for long periods.
> May or not help because that's what happen with hibiscus too.
> But even so, in rare instances female vocals still can be be peaky


Burn in wont save this....


----------



## chinmie

IEMusic said:


> These discussions are exactly why when someone describes the sound of an IEM as “safe”, even if meant in a derogatory manner, I take it as a good thing.  If I want more excitement, I can always add EQ, but I personally prefer a default that doesn’t require EQ to be comfortable to listen to.



you might want to try out the T2 Plus.it's doing normal and safe tuning right, but still engaging at the same time. my analogy is it's like mountain water: just plain old water, but you would swear it has a great taste to it, but can't plainly describe it, and surely refreshing to anyone who drink it.

really loving it especially as daily driver


----------



## IEMusic

chinmie said:


> you might want to try out the T2 Plus.it's doing normal and safe tuning right, but still engaging at the same time. my analogy is it's like mountain water: just plain old water, but you would swear it has a great taste to it, but can't plainly describe it, and surely refreshing to anyone who drink it.
> 
> really loving it especially as daily driver


I just got mine yesterday.  So far, I’m really liking it.  They really did a good job balancing the upper mids and treble.


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> I do know that the chinese market likes to have more upper mids/lower- treble. But when I listen to japanese music (anime OP/ED, OSTs) the female vocals on some of them are too much. How different is chinese to japanese music anyway? It should be closer than comparing chinese to western music right?
> 
> I will wait for my Ibasso DX160 to see if it is very source sensitive and hopefully changes to something better....
> 
> ...


I think i'm going to give a miss to the Hana then. I actually very tempted to get one for myself since i like the packaging a lot lol


----------



## IEMusic

yorosello said:


> I think i'm going to give a miss to the Hana then. I actually very tempted to get one for myself since i like the packaging a lot lol


I guess we’ll see where things settle at, and if there are any adverse effects of doubling up on the dust filter (hopefully not!).


----------



## Sebulr

RikudouGoku said:


> I do know that the chinese market likes to have more upper mids/lower- treble. But when I listen to japanese music (anime OP/ED, OSTs) the female vocals on some of them are too much. How different is chinese to japanese music anyway? It should be closer than comparing chinese to western music right?
> 
> I will wait for my Ibasso DX160 to see if it is very source sensitive and hopefully changes to something better...


I'm like this with blon bl 05. They are too bright for me, they are very hard to not pay attention to if, for example I am sleepy, they almost give me a headache. Whereas the 03 I can listen to them all day.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tanchjim Hana review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-hana.24449/reviews#item-review-23919

Grade B-.

Good SQ but the peaks are too much. I tried on the ibasso DX160 and also with Micropore tape mod. Nothing can help it.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> ...Nothing can help it.


(Whispering quitely):
Just listen at smaller volumes 

Seriously, I was rediscovering E3000 recently, I realized it needs much higher volumes to sound alive, and not that E3000 have much lower sensitivity.
The bass was creeping through, starting to feel dangerous

Not that I am am anxious treblehead, I can hardly listen to your favourite Tripowin (my A10) for more than 15 minutes, but it is quite engaging, violins all over my head


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Tanchjim Hana review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-hana.24449/reviews#item-review-23919
> 
> Grade B-.
> 
> Good SQ but the peaks are too much. I tried on the ibasso DX160 and also with Micropore tape mod. Nothing can help it.


Did you try putting another dust filter on each nozzle?


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Did you try putting another dust filter on each nozzle?


Yes.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Yes.


No help I take it.  Sorry, that stinks.


----------



## DynamicEars (Jul 7, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Tanchjim Hana review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-hana.24449/reviews#item-review-23919
> 
> Grade B-.
> 
> Good SQ but the peaks are too much. I tried on the ibasso DX160 and also with Micropore tape mod. Nothing can help it.



So do you want to try another method?

Open the grill and put a cut of soft density sponge. They smoothen upper mids - low treble region. Did this with so many IEMs and sounded great, smoother than micropore tape but not as muffled. Depends on the needs.
Micropore tape is additional damper after sponge mods for me to tame 3khz if really needed

I learned this from many Sony earphones. Be it cheapo MH750, MH755 or go up until their flagships EX1000, my current fave IER M7. They always use sponge for their dampers on nozzle. I guess they tuned more aggressively then smoothen out with sponge.
Just remember using low density sponge that have lot of cavities, or else they will be muffle entire sound. Easier and cheap ones are "animal sponge" on 1 dollar shop or daiso in japan. They look like a capsule and they will pop up in hot water.
And secondly, dont cut too big, if you need to squeeze much to get them in, they are too big. Supposed to get inside nozzle effortless so they still have empty space even a little for air flow way.

Example of my latest IEM KZ Z1 that have edgy and boosted 2khz, 5khz, and 8 khz. Did try with micropore tape but still sounded harsh, but with this i can crank up on high volume (of course im using EQ to fine tuning the Z1 since they are very v shaped from the start)
Did these with Spring1 Mod, KZ IEMs, BL03 mods, etc





Ask me more if you need help / guidance


Edit : these are animal sponges


----------



## jibberish

DynamicEars said:


> So do you want to try another method?
> 
> Open the grill and put a cut of soft density sponge. They smoothen upper mids - low treble region. Did this with so many IEMs and sounded great, smoother than micropore tape but not as muffled. Depends on the needs.
> Micropore tape is additional damper after sponge mods for me to tame 3khz if really needed
> ...


This is what I did with my TRN BA5 after getting rid of the grille mesh that causes condensation issues, and it's worked great. I used some earbud foam material.


----------



## IEMusic

jibberish said:


> This is what I did with my TRN BA5 after getting rid of the grille mesh that causes condensation issues, and it's worked great. I used some earbud foam material.


Maybe I should try this with a set of BL03s, to get rid of the mesh.


----------



## jibberish

IEMusic said:


> Maybe I should try this with a set of BL03s, to get rid of the mesh.


If you are careful removing the original grille cover, it is fully reversible, so I think there is little risk in giving it a try. I am using my BL03 without any foam, just a new steel replacement cover without mesh. Sounds pretty good to me like that due to enhanced clarity, but misses some of the hazy analogue charm of the stock BL03 tuning.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Tanchjim Hana review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-hana.24449/reviews#item-review-23919
> 
> Grade B-.
> 
> Good SQ but the peaks are too much. I tried on the ibasso DX160 and also with Micropore tape mod. Nothing can help it.



Thanks for your review bro. I was gonna pull the trigger on it but for your's and Crinacle's review and seeing the initial graphs. Dang, was hoping it would be a cheaper Oxygen.



3

Though I wonder if you are open to using EQ to tame the problematic spikes of the Hana a bit. (I know some purist audiophile friends who absolutely refuse to touch EQ though, but I remember u mentioning u EQ the Shuoer Tape?).


----------



## Luis1316

DynamicEars said:


> So do you want to try another method?
> 
> Open the grill and put a cut of soft density sponge. They smoothen upper mids - low treble region. Did this with so many IEMs and sounded great, smoother than micropore tape but not as muffled. Depends on the needs.
> Micropore tape is additional damper after sponge mods for me to tame 3khz if really needed
> ...


This is exactly what I did with my LZ A6 and T800 (putting foam in the eartip). It sounds super smooth without loosing quality of other frequencies.


----------



## Zambu

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for your review bro. I was gonna pull the trigger on it but for your's and Crinacle's review and seeing the initial graphs. Dang, was hoping it would be a cheaper Oxygen.
> 
> 3



I wonder if the notion of "western ears" or different preferences in sound signature also apply in the sense that there are Asian hype trains that don't reach US/EU.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for your review bro. I was gonna pull the trigger on it but for your's and Crinacle's review and seeing the initial graphs. Dang, was hoping it would be a cheaper Oxygen.
> 
> 3
> 
> Though I wonder if you are open to using EQ to tame the problematic spikes of the Hana a bit. (I know some purist audiophile friends who absolutely refuse to touch EQ though, but I remember u mentioning u EQ the Shuoer Tape?).


Yes, I EQ the Shuoer Tape (with Oratory1990´s preset) because I find the driver in that one to be extremely good with a lot of potential (that was wasted with the stock tuning) and also seems to respond well to eq. 

I guess I can try using Eq with the hana but that will have to do after I have went through most of my other iems with my new ibasso dx160. (I am writing short notes/comments about the difference from going from the Fiio M11 to the Ibasso DX160 with them).


----------



## Markolav (Jul 8, 2020)

CVJ's in da house! Have anyone else tried these yet? I've had one listening session with both and to me CSA (on the right) has some "hype train" - potential. (Notice pants with matching color scheme. )


----------



## RikudouGoku

I predict that I should get the Kinera Freya either tomorrow or on friday. Hopefully its good and doesnt have treble peaks....


----------



## Nimweth

Markolav said:


> CVJ's in da house! Have anyone else tried these yet? I've had one listening session with both and to me CSA (on the right) has some "hype train" - potential. (Notice pants with matching color scheme. )


I have both. CSA review here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...sions-sharing-reference-list.805930/page-1626
and CSN review here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cvj-csn.24411/reviews


----------



## IEMusic

Arrived today!


----------



## rggz

IEMusic said:


> Arrived today!



This color gave me some nostalgia...







Looking forward to your impressions! (a comparison between NA2 x FDX1 would be nice)


----------



## IEMusic

It’s gonna probably be a while before I can truly assess my new IEMs.  They all came at once, Shozy Form 1.1, UF YBF, T2 Plus, BL05, NA2, and FD1 is due to arrive tomorrow.  I might just make sure the BL05 works, then put it aside.  There are already plenty of posts on it.  Same with the Shozy, and UF.  Clearly I like DDs.  So far, the one that has pleasantly surprised me the most is the T2 Plus.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jul 9, 2020)

Well well look at what I got. I guess I dont have to comment on the looks, since they speak for themself.

BUT my left unit doesnt work....at all....there is either 0 sound or a very very tiny amount. And this was a review unit...you would think that they would have QC and everything top notch especially for review units...

EDIT: The cause is either because of just bad QC (which would be really bad) or because they didnt protect the package with much padding at all, so the shipping might be the cause of the problem.


----------



## Zambu

Well that's a nice looking...jewel without music playback  How were the shells padded?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Zambu said:


> Well that's a nice looking...jewel without music playback  How were the shells padded?


Cardboard package and ziplock plastic bag.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well I must say that after changing my dap from the Fiio M11 to the Ibasso DX160, nearly all my iems sounds different. And for me, better. Sources are damn important, enough that some of the nitpicks I had with the iems are gone or reduced with the DX160. 


Spoiler



Here are my findings about the difference between the Fiio M11 and the Ibasso DX160.

*Moondrop Blessing 2 (4,4mm)*: sounds warmer and less analytical, making it more enjoyable for me.

*Tin Hifi P1 (4,4mm)*: removes the occassional slight treble peaks (No Treble "peakiness" from 9 to 10)

*Shuoer Tape (oratory1990 EQ Preset, 4,4mm)*: ..somehow it has a more natural timbre??? (Timbre from 5 to 6)

*Urbanfun ISS014(4,4mm)*: polished away some very tiny treble peaks (No Treble "peakiness" from 7 to 8)

*Sony XBA-A2(3,5mm)*: Tighter bass, bigger soundstage in depth and width (Bass tightness from 5 to 6)

*Final Audio E5000 (high gain, 3,5mm)*: tighter bass and a bit faster bass, which I like (matches really well with the DX160) (Bass tightness from 3 to 5, Bass speed from 2 to 3)

*Blon Bl-03(3,5mm)*: soundstage is deeper (Soundstage from 5 to 6).

*LZ A6 (pink filter, 4,4mm)*: soundstage is deeper.Timbre is a bit more natural (most likely because the treble extension isnt as good as on the M11 and that is where the Piezo drivers are working in)

*Shozy Form 1.1(3,5mm)*: Soundstage bigger in depth and width. A bit tighter bass (matches well with the DX160) (Soundstage from 5 to 6)

*Final Audio E3000 (high gain, 3,5mm)*: Soundstage bigger in depth and width. A bit tighter bass (matches well with the DX160) ( Bass tightness from 4 to 5)

*Moondrop KXXS (3,5mm)*: Less analytical sounding, bigger soundstage in depth and widht, tighter bass, less treble peaks. (rank up from B to B+)

*Audiosense T800 (stock + brown knowles filter, 3,5mm)*: NO HISSING! Bigger soundstage

*ThieAudio Voyager 3 (3,5mm)*: reduces hissing, but still a tiny bit left

*Azla Azel (3,5mm)*: Tighter bass, bigger soundstage in depth and width (matches well with the DX160) (rank up from C+ to B)

*TFZ No.3 (3,5mm)*: Tighter bass, bigger soundstage in depth and width (matches well with the DX160) (rank up from C to C+)

*Final Audio E1000 (3,5mm)*: Tighter bass, bigger soundstage in depth and widht but reduced clarity in the treble that makes the overall SQ a bit lower (Rank down from C+ to C)

*Tin Hifi T3 (3,5mm)*: Reduced details, which was its biggest selling point and still sounds unnatural (rank down from C to C-)

*Overall*: the DX160 makes the sound warmer, tighter bass, less treble peaks (although at the cost of treble extension), with a bigger soundstage (especially in depth) and more fun sounding. While removing the analytical nature of the M11 but it loses out some details due to that, especially in the treble.

I think that the reason why I think the timbre sounds better in the LZ A6 and the Shuoer Tape is because the lesser treble extension makes it so that their drivers (magnetostat in the tape and Piezo in the A6) dont "work" as much as before.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Well I must say that after changing my dap from the Fiio M11 to the Ibasso DX160, nearly all my iems sounds different. And for me, better. Sources are damn important, enough that some of the nitpicks I had with the iems are gone or reduced with the DX160.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Since you couldn’t tolerate the upper mids and treble of the Hana, you really need to try the NA2 some time.  Not nearly as pretty, but as smooth sounding as can be, yet quite detailed.  Bass is definitely potent and very detailed/textured.  Upper mids and treble not the best detail, but I just got them, so they need a lot more time.  I’m not sure how the NM2 sounds comparatively though.  Apparently more neutral.  Timbre is spectacular.  I can turn these up too loud, w/o any particularly offensive frequency.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jul 9, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Since you couldn’t tolerate the upper mids and treble of the Hana, you really need to try the NA2 some time.  Not nearly as pretty, but as smooth sounding as can be, yet quite detailed.  Bass is definitely potent and very detailed/textured.  Upper mids and treble not the best detail, but I just got them, so they need a lot more time.  I’m not sure how the NM2 sounds comparatively though.  Apparently more neutral.  Timbre is spectacular.  I can turn these up too loud, w/o any particularly offensive frequency.


I have bought too much stuff recently so I have to put a stop to that.  

I have my focus set on the LZ A7 now.

I have ordered the Intime Sora 2 though...and also have a lot of packages still "on the way" from a month or 2 back 

When/if I get them I dont know.

Certainly would help my wallet if someone joins my patreon 
https://www.patreon.com/RikudouGoku


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> I have bought too much stuff recently so I have to put a stop to that.



you gonna lie, again.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Finally got my Faaeal package (5 litz cable, snow lotus 2.5mm balanced and Iris) took 74 days. 

And you know what...I realized that I cant use the snow lotus....because I dont have a 2,5mm port in the DX160 nor do I have an adapter....


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Jul 10, 2020)

BQEYZ KC2 is indeed one of the best tuned IEM in under $50 dollar segment.It is balanced-sounding IEM with tight bass, meaty and natural mids and a crisp but not strident treble.And that good imaging and good width soundstage(I hope more depth on it) I prefer this one over Blon-03.


----------



## audio123

For those interested, here are my iBasso IT00 Review and iBasso AM05 Review. Both are extremely competent IEMs. At the end of the day, happy listening and enjoy the music.


----------



## kmmbd (Jul 11, 2020)

So, I decided to review all the hyped $100-ish stuff of the year (so far). First up: Tin HiFi T4. You can read the review here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t4.24037/review/23937/

In short: I am really pissed at Tin HiFi for not getting their quality control act together even now. My unit had wobbly cable, and after discussing across various forums it turned out to be a widespread issue.

As for the sound: T4 is very, very detailed. However, it's also a complete no-go if you're treble sensitive. The upper mids are rather shouty. The bass punch is pretty good and I consider this to have the best bass among all Tin HiFi's offerings, but it still sounds too analytical and sterile. It's also uncomfortable and has below average soundstage/imaging.

I just can't make myself like it. Ah well.


----------



## audio123

kmmbd said:


> So, I decided to review all the hyped $100-ish stuff of the year (so far). First up: Tin HiFi T4. You can read the review here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t4.24037/review/23937/
> 
> In short: I am really pissed at Tin HiFi for not getting their quality control act together even now. My unit had wobbly cable, and after discussing across various forums it turned out to be a widespread issue.
> 
> ...


Yea, I don't like the T4 too. You should try the IT00, the best under 100 USD for me.


----------



## kmmbd

audio123 said:


> Yea, I don't like the T4 too. You should try the IT00, the best under 100 USD for me.



Yes, I have that in the radar. Will get one after I'm done with the Moondrop Starfield (which is another minor disappointment thus far).


----------



## audio123

kmmbd said:


> Yes, I have that in the radar. Will get one after I'm done with the Moondrop Starfield (which is another minor disappointment thus far).


I am not a fan of Starfield too due to it lacking energy. You will enjoy IT00 definitely.


----------



## Kumonomukou

RikudouGoku said:


> I have bought too much stuff recently so I have to put a stop to that.
> 
> I have my focus set on the LZ A7 now.
> 
> ...



Man I'd be interested to see the new design of LZ A7. Can't find them on Google yet.

I've got mixed feelings for LZ products. They've always got very good bulit quality. 'Down to earth' design(Lol), and unique sound. Unfortunately there were issues like fit on A4, Sharp treble on A5, and setback vocals on Semkarch. At least their mid-bass was consistently impactful(a bit too much for me). I really wanted to love LZ especially with that obscure Honda wings on A5, but they're not for everyone!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Kumonomukou said:


> Man I'd be interested to see the new design of LZ A7. Can't find them on Google yet.
> 
> I've got mixed feelings for LZ products. They've always got very good bulit quality. 'Down to earth' design(Lol), and unique sound. Unfortunately there were issues like fit on A4, Sharp treble on A5, and setback vocals on Semkarch. At least their mid-bass was consistently impactful(a bit too much for me). I really wanted to love LZ especially with that obscure Honda wings on A5, but they're not for everyone!


I am pretty sure that the A7 is going to have the same design as the A5.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I updated my Shuoer Tape review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shuoer-tape.24059/reviews#item-review-22946

Needs EQ but it is really good if you do use it.


----------



## audio123

Kumonomukou said:


> Man I'd be interested to see the new design of LZ A7. Can't find them on Google yet.
> 
> I've got mixed feelings for LZ products. They've always got very good bulit quality. 'Down to earth' design(Lol), and unique sound. Unfortunately there were issues like fit on A4, Sharp treble on A5, and setback vocals on Semkarch. At least their mid-bass was consistently impactful(a bit too much for me). I really wanted to love LZ especially with that obscure Honda wings on A5, but they're not for everyone!


Haven't tried A6 and A6 Mini yet? Those are the better sounding if not the best LZ products but fit is questionable for me.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jul 14, 2020)

... I give up, I broke my promise not to get anything more until the LZ A7 in like a week  

Azla Xelastec
Sony Hybrids (2 packs)
JVC FW02 (second hand from amazon, used: very good condition)


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> ... I give up, I broke my promise not to get anything more until the LZ A6 in like a week
> 
> Azla Xelastec
> Sony Hybrids (2 packs)
> JVC FW02 (second hand from amazon, used: very good condition)


Did you mean the LZ A7?   I thought you already have the A6.


----------



## chickenmoon (Jul 14, 2020)

Just got myself Hidizs Seeds and Hiby Seeds II on Ali, not much talk about these round here.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Did you mean the LZ A7?   I thought you already have the A6.


Ops meant the a7 of course lol.


----------



## superuser1

chickenmoon said:


> Just got myself Hidizs Seeds and Hiby Seeds II on Ali, not much talk about these round here.


I briefly tried the Seeds, sadly nothing much there for me. I did try to like them but I just couldn't.


----------



## chickenmoon

superuser1 said:


> I briefly tried the Seeds, sadly nothing much there for me. I did try to like them but I just couldn't.



They were just about £20 so it won't be a big loss if I don't like them. Somebody commented on Ali that they were better than the Blon so there is some hope.


----------



## yorosello (Jul 14, 2020)

Loaned by a friend from my local audio community

First impression: they are not bad. I like it more than the L3 but it also lacked sparkles in the treble and slightly veiled sounding. Can be a decent option for all rounder.


----------



## darmanastartes

yorosello said:


> Loaned by a friend from my local audio community
> 
> First impression: they are not bad. I like it more than the L3 but it also lacked sparkles in the treble and slightly veiled sounding. Can be a decent option for all rounder.


I think I'm getting the Spring 2 for review, so stay tuned for measurements.


----------



## yorosello

darmanastartes said:


> I think I'm getting the Spring 2 for review, so stay tuned for measurements.


I'll measure it too later


----------



## illumidata

Guys getting the Spring II please try with wide bore tips if you’re having issues with congestion/veiling. That’s definitely the consensus view in the BQEYZ thread, though I guess it depends on what you’re comparing them to!

Looking forward to more impressions and graphs would be very interesting.

TYIA.


----------



## zenki

FR is similar to spring1 mod AFAIK


----------



## yorosello

illumidata said:


> Guys getting the Spring II please try with wide bore tips if you’re having issues with congestion/veiling. That’s definitely the consensus view in the BQEYZ thread, though I guess it depends on what you’re comparing them to!
> 
> Looking forward to more impressions and graphs would be very interesting.
> 
> TYIA.


I'm using spiral dots++ atm


----------



## DynamicEars

zenki said:


> FR is similar to spring1 mod AFAIK



is there any Spring 2 graph actually? never seen one so far


----------



## ehjie

ehjie said:


> Just ordered.
> Will soon complete the Penon In Ear headphone line up...








ootb, impressive tuning for a 1 BA receiver! 
Neutral w/ articulate mids & highs, wide staging.
it's burning in time...


----------



## ehjie

audio123 said:


> My take on the Penon Sphere. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!







Very, very impressed! Penon's concept of neutral, but articulate treble.
plenty of air, fantastic percussion, string & most probably the defining Penon trademark - emotive voices.
Winner, winner!


----------



## yorosello (Jul 15, 2020)

Here is my measurements on Spring 2

Definitely feels the sibilance when there is "shh" sound on some track


----------



## RikudouGoku

Looks quite similar to the spring 1.


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks quite similar to the spring 1.


Yeah, but more pinna gain i think


----------



## RikudouGoku

yorosello said:


> Yeah, but more pinna gain i think


Can you measure the Blessing 2 and maybe put them side by side? I dont think the 3k area looks sharp for me and Im not sensitive to the 8k spot either so I should be fine with it...hopefully


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> Can you measure the Blessing 2 and maybe put them side by side? I dont think the 3k area looks sharp for me and Im not sensitive to the 8k spot either so I should be fine with it...hopefully


----------



## zenki

Post those on BQEYZ thread please


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks quite similar to the spring 1.




the spring 1 original have that mesh cloth that made bass seems bloated, the crin spring 1 graph can tell you that. The spring 2 is in between Spring 1 original and mesh mod version in terms of proportioning bass and upper mids pinna gain.

i post on BQEYZ thread


----------



## adgun (Jul 16, 2020)

sorry wront thread, please delete.


----------



## 1clearhead

Up for review is the *KB EAR KB04

The undyingly sweet and shiny Gun-Metal look!*



*ABOUT KB EAR *and* KB EAR KB04*:
KB is the abbreviation of American professional basketball player ‘Kobe Bryant’. The owner of the company decided to name his new in-ear earphone products after the famous basketball player and legend, Kobe Bryant. They started to sell their earphones in April 2019, and are quickly becoming a hot commodity and talk on their current models including the KB04, which has excellent quality bass response and considered to satisfy those individuals that love a bright and transparent signature. The metal body structure and its undyingly sweet and shiny gun-metal look makes any one do a “double-take” on the value it presents for such a low price. Who is capable of resisting such look? They are “hybrids”, driven by one 10mm dynamic driver per side for plenty of heavy bass and excitement giving your listening experience a sense of lower-bass weight while exceeding treble clarity on top with a nicely combined BA armature. Now, at first, it looked like they were following a trend of “copy-cat” earphones when compared to other companies like KZ and CCA, but lately they’ve since then shaded away from that trend making a statement when it comes to beauty and low price value. Though, the KB EAR earphone company did mention to me that they were not affiliated with any other company and that they’re an independent brand in itself. So, let me make the best of it and hope that they are independent and truthful to their word, since it surely looks like they are gaining a following with the KB EAR KB04, which I personally can see it pleasing many buyers for the looks and value it presents at such a low price scale to date.



*SOUND SIGNATURE*:
The KB04 has a V-shape signature with a bright and technically clean sounding midrange and an emphasis on a bright lower treble with a surprisingly low natural sounding punchy and enhanced bass response.



*PACKAGE*:
The package is very simple where you get a bag of small-medium-large silicone ear tips with a tie clip, one detachable black cable with 2-pin connectors, two left and right gun metal looking KB04 housing units with left “L” and right “R” indicators all in one nicely packed compact box.

*AFTER 100 HOURS TEST*:
After receiving and listening to the KB EAR KB04 I was nicely impressed with their easy going sound that came out of them straight out of the box. But, after burning them in for at least 100 hours, it was just clear and vividly tuned earphones! Though, it’s important to note that my review also consists of changing the default ear tips and replacing them with my personal choice of wide-bore ear tips for better comfort and openness, which are actually not the default tips, but an aftermarket brand I chose for best fit and sound even though for the majority of buyers the included ear tips will do just fine.



*SOUND*:
*BASS*:
The bass is articulate, punchy, and can demonstrate good quality bass response especially in the sub-bass region where it counts providing such a natural sounding bass. In return, the KB04 relies on the quality and quantity of bass, which keeps the whole signature quite technically precise and clear, though having a V-shape signature throughout the whole range.

*MIDRANGE*:
The midrange has a sense of clean transparency that favors both male and female vocalist, while instruments come through just as clear giving a sense of realism and technicality enhanced clarity for many different categories of genres. So, definitely the vocals will come through sounding more bright, but not as forward as one might expect, though with a linear approach compared to today’s norm of brighter sounding IEM’s.

*TREBLE*:
Surprisingly, the treble is really vivid and open, while maintaining a cross-road of transparency between the midrange and lower treble creating a bright, but controlled signature with plenty of somewhat linear clarity. So, definitely it is not shy of being bright, to say the least, for those looking for lower to MID treble energy approach.

*SOUNDSTAGE & RESOLUTION*
I’ve always said that with most in-ear monitors, in general, a vital role in the whole signature is achieving an excellent all around soundstage plus good resolution. And, definitely the KB04 demonstrate better than average all around soundstage and resolution. In my opinion, imaging with raw details seems to be working in their favor when compared to others I personally own. So, since they have such a low price bracket, you gain the advantage of owning a good well-built and well-sounding earphone that are capable of outlasting many other standard plastic ones that could tend to lose its value and sound in time all together.



*COMPARISON*:
*BLON BL03* -vs- *KB EAR KB04*
Finally, here we have two IEM’s that will please many for its metal look, the BL03 producing timbre the way it should be done and the KB04 creating great imaging. But, some differences will actually set them apart from each other to show if the KB04 was able to belittle the underdog according to sound alone. Now, when it comes to sound, the BL03 has a clear organic signature that will take your breath away for such a low budget IEM that only carries dynamic drivers. They are actually one of the best budget IEM’s in its price range today. But, with all good things there are limitations on what it can provide for several hours of easy listening. They do tend to fall short of their ability to stay consistently smooth for several hours. You’ll start to get fatigued and the mid-bass can get overwhelming after just half an hour of personal listening to some. In the other hand, the KB04 tends to consistently stay just as bright, but with a raw lower treble signature that some may either favor or dislike according to one’s personal taste. And, though they are considered V-shaped by all standards, they seem to always pull through as a balanced signature providing a lower bass rumble that’s easier to handle to my ears than the slight mid-bass hump response that seems to tire me out from the BL03’s. But, all in all, it handles many genres well and personally it can be considered “a draw” with the BL03.



*PROS*:
Superb natural sounding bass, vivid and clear sounding MID’s and highs, excellent build quality with a gun metal-like look.

*CONS*:
Bass lovers may find them a little too bright or harsh according to one’s own song choice or genre.

*FINAL COMMENTS*:
The KB EAR KB04 are a pleasure to have and can be viewed as a level of premium quality with an excellent gun metal housing and weight for such a low price, IMHO.

*SPECIAL THANKS*:
Lastly, I want to give a special thanks to Wendy from KB EAR for sending the KB04 in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost is currently around $26 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost. Their official website is http://www.kb-ear.com/ and their other official store for sales can be found at https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5017064.


Hope this review can be of help towards your next purchase...


-Clear


----------



## NeonHD

I promised myself that after buying the LZ A6 (and previously the Shuoer Tape) that I would quit buying high-end IEMs, buuuuuut-












Got these at a decently discounted price (now they're $377 CAD), and with all the coupons from the last big summer sale, I got the price down even further.

I swear for real this time that this is going to be my ultimate end game. After reading Joker's review and other reviews on Drop, I finally realized that the T88K is the sound I want: a mid-centric signature with the most luscious, organic, sweet-sounding mids to ever grace my ears.

My experience with Toneking has been pleasant so far with the Nine Tail. Used to hate the Nine Tail but then after using the ED9 wide filters it drained most of the domineering bass and I was left with the most sweet-sounding mids I've ever heard. It's one of my most used IEMs now. If the Nine Tail's mids are already that impressive, then the T88K is literally orgasmic!

I thought the LZ A6 would be my end game for sure but turns out that I was wrong, the treble-centric sound signature just isn't for me (full review coming up later).


----------



## Luis1316

NeonHD said:


> I promised myself that after buying the LZ A6 (and previously the Shuoer Tape) that I would quit buying high-end IEMs, buuuuuut-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About the LZ A6, you might as well want to try out this simple mod to tackle down the treble issue. Give it a second chance. Here are some quotes in the LZ A6 thread about the results before and after this simple mod on the black filter (it definitely adds some mids and changes the timbre texture):


Luis1316 said:


> So I decided today to take my friend's Dayton IMM6 to take some measurements and see what was happening with this MOD (black with cotton/foam) that I have been talking about for so long. Since I couldn't have much time with the Dayton, I decided to take Rikudo's favorite filter (pink) to make a little comparison and see what was happening without anything:
> 
> 
> - Both of them look similar, but the black filter has some obvious peaks in the high region.
> ...





Luis1316 said:


> I mainly use this MOD on my black filter since the blue one has too much recessed mids and the red doesn't have the same soundstage and clarity as the black one; other filters are out of the question since this MOD would make them too dark as you have seen in my previous post.
> I used to use cotton, but I changed it to foam later on. The point is not too thick that would clog completely the whole filter; try it by yourself by adding little by little until you don't feel the harssness in the treble. It's actually easier to measure and maybe cleaner to use foam, but I didn't feel any change in the sound using any of these two materials.
> The difference on the volume for me on the Ibasso DX160 high gain was 2 to 3 steps with the MOD: to get the same volume, without MOD for me would be 32 - 35, and with the MOD 35 - 38)





Luis1316 said:


> I have tried a lot of different tips. I went from some basic plastic eartips to more expensive ones, but I ended up using a "moded" foam tip.
> - Spinfits cp145: the silicon didn't bother me too much, but the insertion is too deep making the bass too prominent for me.
> - Final type E tips: quite comfortable, but the narrow design of the tip enhanced bass and mid, and the treble soundstage and clarity got quite cutted.
> - Azla Sedna: too much treble, you will need to add a piece of foam into the tip to make it usable; very good for instrumental pieces, but the subbass is so light that you barely feel it.
> ...


----------



## RikudouGoku

The green color looks really nice. Accessories are also top tier (although stock tips are garbage).

The part of the sound that really sticks out is how good the female vocals sounds and how natural the timbre is. The piezo doesnt really do much I think, because of how natural the treble is compared to the LZ A6 (that also makes it sound more normal and less unique like the A6).
Bass is clean, fast and a bit over neutral 
Treble is not sibilant for me and is natural sounding. 
Soundstage is big 
above average details
average instrument separation

They are very good sounding iems but for those that wants to hear how a piezo driver sounds like this is not a good choice.


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> The green color looks really nice. Accessories are also top tier (although stock tips are garbage).
> 
> The part of the sound that really sticks out is how good the female vocals sounds and how natural the timbre is. The piezo doesnt really do much I think, because of how natural the treble is compared to the LZ A6 (that also makes it sound more normal and less unique like the A6).
> Bass is clean, fast and a bit over neutral
> ...


Because the piezo doesn't pierce your ears it's bad for those who want to hear a piezo?  On the spring 1 I just thought they did the piezo very well precisely because it lacked the common harshness associated with piezos....  Different strokes I guess.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SciOC said:


> Because the piezo doesn't pierce your ears it's bad for those who want to hear a piezo?  On the spring 1 I just thought they did the piezo very well precisely because it lacked the common harshness associated with piezos....  Different strokes I guess.


The piezo in the LZ A6 is more "active", it has some more treble but is actually less peaky but since it is more "active" the piezo "flavor" is much stronger in it. The spring 2 sounds more like a hybrid and not something with a piezo driver, not saying it is bad. But for those that is curious on how piezo drivers sounds like it is a bad pick for that.


----------



## SciOC

RikudouGoku said:


> The piezo in the LZ A6 is more "active", it has some more treble but is actually less peaky but since it is more "active" the piezo "flavor" is much stronger in it. The spring 2 sounds more like a hybrid and not something with a piezo driver, not saying it is bad. But for those that is curious on how piezo drivers sounds like it is a bad pick for that.


Haven't heard the A6, but have never heard a piezo that is prominently displayed that actually sounds good to me....  Even a more expensive one like the Rah seems like there weakest link in that set.  Precisely because there is good soundstage and imaging from the piezo in the spring 1 I think it's a good tuning of the piezo because it basically sounds like a good BA driver rather than stereotypical piezo.

I guess piezo is sort of akin to spicy food...  Some like it as spicy as possible for the sake of it (NX7), some like it medium heat and in keeping with the overall flavor (Spring), and some want to have both, which is hardest to find IMO (A6)....


----------



## RikudouGoku

@SciOC " I think it's a good tuning of the piezo because it basically sounds like a good BA driver rather than stereotypical piezo." 
100 % accurate with the spring 2. 

But again just want to give out the warning to people that wants to try an iem with a piezo and expecting the unique piezo sound. The spring 2 does not have that.


----------



## NeonHD (Jul 18, 2020)

Luis1316 said:


> About the LZ A6, you might as well want to try out this simple mod to tackle down the treble issue. Give it a second chance. Here are some quotes in the LZ A6 thread about the results before and after this simple mod on the black filter (it definitely adds some mids and changes the timbre texture):



Oh don't get me wrong, I don't hate them, I actually still use them pretty often for what it offers, but in terms of daily driver material these still fall into the "used on certain occasions" category.

I definitely will try that mod out though, there's a reason why I bought a gigantic piece of acoustic foam lol 

And similarly, out of all the filters that came with the A6, the black filter turned out to be the best of both worlds. It just need a bit of modding like what you did.

Also I recommend trying out different damping foam meshes from different IEMs, for instance the Sony MH755. Most of them are used to take out the high-mid to lower treble peaks, so it might also make the A6 sound less harsh.

Oh and BTW cables make a great difference too. Ironically, downgrading from the stock cable to a cheap BQEYZ cable made the A6 sound less harsh.


----------



## Luis1316

NeonHD said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I don't hate them, I actually still use them pretty often for what it offers, but in terms of daily driver material these still fall into the "used on certain occasions" category.
> 
> I definitely will try that mod out though, there's a reason why I bought a gigantic piece of acoustic foam lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, it works like Sony MH755's foam. I actually put foam in the tips of my T800 too, it works great. The foam that I put in the black filter did smooth also the timbre of the electropiezo driver; I have tried a lot of comparison with and without foam and the timbre change is quite obvious to me.
Currently, I'm using a hakuzen recommended cable (175), which is a hybrid pure silver with litz copper.


----------



## MrDelicious

I acquired Moondrop Blessing 2 and am now looking for a companion set for them. Something tonally a bit warmer, (mid)bassier, more "fun", with similar-ish technical ability. I'm thinking ISN H40, what else is out there?


----------



## FastAndClean (Jul 18, 2020)

MrDelicious said:


> I acquired Moondrop Blessing 2 and am now looking for a companion set for them. Something tonally a bit warmer, (mid)bassier, more "fun", with similar-ish technical ability. I'm thinking ISN H40, what else is out there?


i am in the same boat like you, looking for something fun, massive sub bass and lots of upper treble, U shaped, Audiosense AQ7 is on my radar but is a bit expensy 
oh i forgot, Blessing 2 responds amazingly well to bass EQ, that is probably the more rational way for different flavor but not as fun as completely different earphone, something new, fresh


----------



## TheVortex

FastAndClean said:


> i am in the same boat like you, looking for something fun, massive sub bass and lots of upper treble, U shaped, Audiosense AQ7 is on my radar but is a bit expensy



Ask for a deal or another T800


----------



## FastAndClean

TheVortex said:


> Ask for a deal or another T800


i wand DD in it


----------



## TheVortex

FastAndClean said:


> i wand DD in it



You want that immense low end lol


----------



## FastAndClean

TheVortex said:


> You want that immense low end lol


i want something brutal in the sub bass, like that urbanfun when i heard it for the first time, shoking haha


----------



## CopperFox

FastAndClean said:


> i am in the same boat like you, looking for something fun, massive sub bass and lots of upper treble, U shaped, Audiosense AQ7 is on my radar but is a bit expensy
> oh i forgot, Blessing 2 responds amazingly well to bass EQ, that is probably the more rational way for different flavor but not as fun as completely different earphone, something new, fresh



Sounds like you would like Tri i3.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> i want something brutal in the sub bass, like that urbanfun when i heard it for the first time, shoking haha


The Sony EX800st with the tape mode seems like a very bassy iem.


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> The Sony EX800st with the tape mode seems like a very bassy iem.


rolled of at the top, i need something with air and sub bass focus, that AQ7 is like that, but they are expensive, i am not in a hurry because i have already a bass eq preset for the blessi but i am looking around for something


----------



## IEMusic

FastAndClean said:


> rolled of at the top, i need something with air and sub bass focus, that AQ7 is like that, but they are expensive, i am not in a hurry because i have already a bass eq preset for the blessi but i am looking around for something


Just get the AQ7 at the introductory price, then let us all know about it.      Easy for me to say.


----------



## SciOC

FastAndClean said:


> rolled of at the top, i need something with air and sub bass focus, that AQ7 is like that, but they are expensive, i am not in a hurry because i have already a bass eq preset for the blessi but i am looking around for something


7hz i99, but the price might be a little high....


----------



## lgcubana

FastAndClean said:


> i want something brutal in the sub bass, like that urbanfun when i heard it for the first time, shoking haha


The IMR R2 Aten is currently available on Drop.  Between a huge  beryllium composite dynamic driver and Piezo ceramic driver, this would meet your requirements.


----------



## audio123

FastAndClean said:


> i want something brutal in the sub bass, like that urbanfun when i heard it for the first time, shoking haha


I will recommend Acoustune HS1650 CU.


----------



## RikudouGoku

BQEYZ Spring 2 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-spring-ii.24469/reviews#item-review-23982

rank A-, more details in the "detailed iem ranking" section.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> BQEYZ Spring 2 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-spring-ii.24469/reviews#item-review-23982
> 
> rank A-, more details in the "detailed iem ranking" section.


Well plotted out review.

Ques: since you EQ’d the P1, did you try doing the same with the Spring 2 ?


----------



## gr33nhorn

B9Scrambler said:


> Has anyone tried these? I've got a pair on the way but they're not going to arrive anytime soon.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ear...-ouvido-Metal-DJ-MP3-Headset/32792487647.html
> 
> ...


Hey - How did they work out - I saw your first look review, but nothing after - I stumbled onto them while looking for something with beats style bass - I love the sony XB50, and none of the head fi favorites seem to have that sort of tuning - most the recommends i got (KZ ZS7, Opera OM1, VJJB N30, QKZ AK6) are all either audiophile (somewhat clean) bass or boomy mid bass only with no sub bass. So was looking around for something with large drivers - so stumbled onto the TFZ T1S and this - and there is nothing about these anywhere. Please do share your impressions


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> Well plotted out review.
> 
> Ques: since you EQ’d the P1, did you try doing the same with the Spring 2 ?


Thanks.

I did not try using EQ on the Spring 2. I only EQ something when it has some issues (like the 3,5k peak in the Shuoer Tape) or when EQ can bring out its full potential. And I also suck at using EQ so I avoid it if I can.


----------



## B9Scrambler

gr33nhorn said:


> Hey - How did they work out - I saw your first look review, but nothing after - I stumbled onto them while looking for something with beats style bass - I love the sony XB50, and none of the head fi favorites seem to have that sort of tuning - most the recommends i got (KZ ZS7, Opera OM1, VJJB N30, QKZ AK6) are all either audiophile (somewhat clean) bass or boomy mid bass only with no sub bass. So was looking around for something with large drivers - so stumbled onto the TFZ T1S and this - and there is nothing about these anywhere. Please do share your impressions



I'm assuming they ended up being not amazing if the coverage ended there. Will have to see if I still have them kicking around somewhere. I vaguely recall the shells not lining up 100% and causing some discomfort, and sound-wise, them being warm, mid-bassy, and light on treble extension but with a big sound stage. It's been years since I've used them so...  *shrug*. Are they even still available to buy?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: AZLA Xelastec















Spoiler: JVC FW02


----------



## FastAndClean

that JVC looks sweet


----------



## RikudouGoku

Alright I am not gonna bother making a review for the FW02...it has more bass quantity than the Tanchjim Hana and similar treble quantity...but it is sharper and grainier at the same time....

Grade C.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> Alright I am not gonna bother making a review for the FW02...it has more bass quantity than the Tanchjim Hana and similar treble quantity...but it is sharper and grainier at the same time....
> 
> Grade C.



If it is a JVC XX02 model than you can bet the cable is a thing they may have skimped on as less work/less $$ spent than reworking the earphone innards. Should have potential for improvement and esp. removing the grain or any peaks the treble may have.


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> Alright I am not gonna bother making a review for the FW02...it has more bass quantity than the Tanchjim Hana and similar treble quantity...but it is sharper and grainier at the same time....
> 
> Grade C.


seems like the rise from 2.5k - 5k is the spot, they rise much more than B2 in that region


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> If it is a JVC XX02 model than you can bet the cable is a thing they may have skimped on as less work/less $$ spent than reworking the earphone innards. Should have potential for improvement and esp. removing the grain or any peaks the treble may have.


I did change the cable to the Faaeal litz copper cable.

Gonna return it to amazon. Being able to return it like that so quickly and without issues is nice.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> I did change the cable to the Faaeal litz copper cable.
> 
> Gonna return it to amazon. Being able to return it like that so quickly and without issues is nice.



Okay grain over more than one cable and returning quick. Did you give them enough hours. I don't subscribe to the hundreds of hours stuff but as an owner of dozens of JVC earphones they should be worked out for a hundred to be sure. Though some grain never does go away.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Okay grain over more than one cable and returning quick. Did you give them enough hours. I don't subscribe to the hundreds of hours stuff but as an owner of dozens of JVC earphones they should be worked out for a hundred to be sure. Though some grain never does go away.


It was a second hand unit. So dont know how long they used it for. But at this cost for that kind of treble is not worth it for me and I rather use the tanchjim Hana over it...


----------



## furyossa

RikudouGoku said:


> Alright I am not gonna bother making a review for the FW02...it has more bass quantity than the Tanchjim Hana and similar treble quantity...but it is sharper and grainier at the same time....
> 
> Grade C.


I use this *FX850 "j444 mod" version 2* mod as an example for some of my earbuds that have problem with bass quality


----------



## RikudouGoku

furyossa said:


> I use this *FX850 "j444 mod" version 2* mod as an example for some of my earbuds that have problem with bass quality


It is the treble that is bad on the FW02, not the bass. That mod seems like it reduces the bass quantity so that would make the treble even worse.


----------



## chickenmoon

On the FX-850 you can significantly reduce the bass by simply taping the back of the shells but then you're left with very aggressive upper mids (which could be tamed by a micropore mod on the nozzle and make them overall relatively balanced I guess).


----------



## furyossa

chickenmoon said:


> On the FX-850 you can significantly reduce the bass by simply taping the back of the shells but then you're left with very aggressive upper mids (which could be tamed by a micropore mod on the nozzle and make them overall relatively balanced I guess).


Yup. Like JVC HA-FDX1.
https://crinacle.com/2019/09/22/drop-jvc-ha-fdx1-review-mod-magic/
https://www.superbestaudiofriends.o...-the-second-coming-of.8169/page-3#post-268180


----------



## yorosello

My thoughts on BQEYZ Spring 2 is now up on headfi, if anyone interested 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-spring-ii.24469/reviews#item-review-24001


----------



## Vruksha

Hey guys,I bought a BA5 recently after waiting 4 months for TRN to iron out the QC problems. The Ali shop guy told me it's a new production piece but sadly it has the same issues. Volume goes low on one side, certain drivers stop working with moisture issue if am right. Some days it work and when they do, thers nothing better but you never know. They can go on a strike anytime. I love the tuning but hate TRN's QC. First my left had issues which got fixed by itself overnight, then it was the right which also got fixed by itself. Yesterday there was a slight distortion from the left side. Since I love the sound soo much, I choose to live with it and keep it with silicon packets whenever they go on a strike but this distortion is something new that I've never heard about. Anyone else with similar issue? Is that also related with moisture problem? Any suggestions would be highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## lgcubana

yorosello said:


> My thoughts on BQEYZ Spring 2 is now up on headfi, if anyone interested
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-spring-ii.24469/reviews#item-review-24001


Was that a guillotine board, that you used for the staging ?


----------



## yorosello

lgcubana said:


> Was that a guillotine board, that you used for the staging ?


I don't catch :/


----------



## lgcubana

yorosello said:


> I don't catch :/


Considering your meh rating of the Spring 2, it would've been quite a coincidence, if you had chosen to use a  guillotine board as your backdrop.


----------



## yorosello (Jul 24, 2020)

lgcubana said:


> Considering your meh rating of the Spring 2, it would've been quite a coincidence, if you had chosen to use a  guillotine board as your backdrop.


Not saying they are meh, they are average for me. Pretty competent but doesn't have that uniqueness that'll make them stand out from their competitors.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: KBEAR KS2























(it is green and not blue like in the pictures....) (and the box states it is the black version not the green, hopefully only my package is like this as I did pick the green version)



Why is it that its almost always the cheap iems that fits me really good....even the stock tips fits me very good......


----------



## IEManiac

yorosello said:


> Not saying they are meh, they are average for me. Pretty competent but doesn't have that uniqueness that'll make them stand out from their competitors.


What $169 IEM stands out?


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEManiac said:


> What $169 IEM stands out?


Urbanfun, Tin Hifi P1 and LZ A6 (pretty close to that price during sales  )


----------



## baskingshark

IEManiac said:


> What $169 IEM stands out?



Would be interested if anybody can compare the TRI I3 to BQEYZ Spring 2, both are about $169 USD pre sales usually.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Would be interested if anybody can compare the TRI I3 to BQEYZ Spring 2, both are about $169 USD pre sales usually.


@DynamicEars should have them sooner or later, so I guess he can compare them then.


----------



## Slater

IEManiac said:


> What $169 IEM stands out?



People seem to go gaga over the Tri I3.

Each one is custom made to order, and you have to wait a week for your particular unit to be made before it ships out. Pretty cool actually


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> People seem to go gaga over the Tri I3.
> 
> Each one is custom made to order, and you have to wait a week for your particular unit to be made before it ships out. Pretty cool actually


QC should be better than most iems because of that right?


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> People seem to go gaga over the Tri I3.
> 
> Each one is custom made to order, and you have to wait a week for your particular unit to be made before it ships out. Pretty cool actually



Actually I don't think the TRI I3s are custom made. More that they have low stocks. According to the Aliexpress seller I bought it from, they said the TRI I3 is selling very well in Japan and Korea so the stocks are sold out fast for the suppliers in China. They told me to wait 1 week for a new batch to be made before they could ship out my order.

TRI I3 is pretty unique in having a planar + BA + DD config, but they somehow managed to mesh the tonality very well, very coherent other than an occasional 3 kHz spike. Soundstage is also very good for the price in depth, height and width. If there's something I can find fault with, I think it lacks a bit in sparkle for the higher treble, but I'm not complaining cause I'm treble sensitive, but trebleheads will probably find it verging on the darker side for the higher treble. And due to the planar mids, it does scale much better with amping. Sounds pretty meh from just my smartphone without a dongle/amp.



RikudouGoku said:


> QC should be better than most iems because of that right?



The earlier batches of TRI I3s had some not so sturdy MMCX connectors. Though I heard it has been fixed. I don't dare to cable roll on it as such, I'm just leaving one cable on my TRI I3 permanently. But then again, I'm not really a fan of MMCX connectors in general compared to 2 pin connectors in terms of longevity.


----------



## musicday

Sorry I couldn't find it , is there a Tri Starlight forum, impressions thread?


----------



## DynamicEars (Jul 24, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Would be interested if anybody can compare the TRI I3 to BQEYZ Spring 2, both are about $169 USD pre sales usually.





RikudouGoku said:


> @DynamicEars should have them sooner or later, so I guess he can compare them then.



My Spring 2 is in my country already, probably next week hit into customs and 2 weeks from now i guess i can get them. I should reverse my i3 to default state with original grill to compare later. But seeing the Spring 2 graph that merely the same bass FR with Spring 1, i guess my comments on bass section will be roughly the same (too much 80-100khz focused), but let me hear them first, i have high hope on their detailed mids but i3 is hard opponent.
Meanwhile im in heaven with H40-mod, a complete package you can get with high value, definitely a direct upgrade to BL-03, similar tonality and tuning (pinna gain is on 3khz with H40, but on around 8 db increment from 1khz) but better in almost every aspects. So far the longest stretch i can get with the mod from original state.


----------



## Slater

DynamicEars said:


> Meanwhile im in heaven with H40-mod, a complete package you can get with high value, definitely a direct upgrade to BL-03, similar tonality and tuning (pinna gain is on 3khz with H40, but on around 8 db increment from 1khz) but better in almost every aspects.



Any tonality weirdness?

How natural do cymbals sound? How about the decay on cymbals?

Do you happen to have the No 3 to compare?


----------



## tgx78

IT00: Musical, very clean hitting BASS, Good center imaging, minor driver-flex. Lower mids little thick and hazy.
NA2: Exciting,  Analytical and slightly Edge sound. good resolution. Highs are little peaky. QDC connector is meh.
HANA(modded): Brighter and slightly more neutral sounding than above two. Wide soundstage with good resolution. Stock tuning is little shouty. 

They are all nicely tuned and have agreeable timbre.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> IT00: Musical, very clean hitting BASS, Good center imaging, minor driver-flex. Lower mids little thick and hazy.
> NA2: Exciting,  Analytical and slightly Edge sound. good resolution. Highs are little peaky. QDC connector is meh.
> HANA(modded): Brighter and slightly more neutral sounding than above two. Wide soundstage with good resolution. Stock tuning is little shouty.
> 
> They are all nicely tuned and have agreeable timbre.


How does the IT00 bass compare to the Hana? That is probably the best thing about the Hana, the tight, fast and textured bass (although I would like more quantity).


----------



## IEMusic

tgx78 said:


> IT00: Musical, very clean hitting BASS, Good center imaging, minor driver-flex. Lower mids little thick and hazy.
> NA2: Exciting,  Analytical and slightly Edge sound. good resolution. Highs are little peaky. QDC connector is meh.
> HANA(modded): Brighter and slightly more neutral sounding than above two. Wide soundstage with good resolution. Stock tuning is little shouty.
> 
> They are all nicely tuned and have agreeable timbre.


Thank you.   Now you‘re just waiting on the NM2 to compare I guess.


----------



## tgx78

RikudouGoku said:


> How does the IT00 bass compare to the Hana? That is probably the best thing about the Hana, the tight, fast and textured bass (although I would like more quantity).



Shockingly close in terms of quality and more quantity than HANA. IT00’s bass is probably best I’ve ever heard under $300. I don’t have the Penon Orb anymore but by memory, IT00 feels faster with tighter slam and cleaner subbass rumble. 

Impressive Bass for sure. It will satisfy almost everyone I am sure.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> Shockingly close in terms of quality and more quantity than HANA. IT00’s bass is probably best I’ve ever heard under $300. I don’t have the Penon Orb anymore but by memory, IT00 feels faster with tighter slam and cleaner subbass rumble.
> 
> Impressive Bass for sure. It will satisfy almost everyone I am sure.


... Oh damn. You haven't heard the urbanfun right? But it does make me very curious on it now...


----------



## tgx78

IEMusic said:


> Thank you.   Now you‘re just waiting on the NM2 to compare I guess.



Yes. I will do more in depth comparison when I have all four.


----------



## tgx78

RikudouGoku said:


> ... Oh damn. You haven't heard the urbanfun right? But it does make me very curious on it now...



 I ordered URBANFUN in March and never showed up. Still waiting..


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> I ordered URBANFUN in March and never showed up. Still waiting..


Ouch! Yeah shipping has been a real pain this year...


----------



## baskingshark

musicday said:


> Sorry I couldn't find it , is there a Tri Starlight forum, impressions thread?



@IEMusic has a nice thread here for tribid IEMs, TRI Starlight is discussed a bit here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...non-dd-technology.933221/page-3#post-15759805

The Starlight has very few reviews so far, partly cause TRI didn't give many free review samples out and partly cause it is quite expensive for most of us in this covid economy to do a blind purchase. But I'm very interested in it.


----------



## DynamicEars (Jul 24, 2020)

Slater said:


> Any tonality weirdness?
> 
> How natural do cymbals sound? How about the decay on cymbals?
> 
> Do you happen to have the No 3 to compare?



Tonality is great on H40 with nice note weight on both lower mids and high mids, cymbals sounds natural, a bit intense on 7-8khz on raw modded but decay and extension is nice, smooth with good resolution.

I have tfz no3. The H40 mod is more balanced tuning, no 3 sounded v shaped compared to H40. Midrange much better and much forwarded on H40 without being too much in your face. H40 is on another level, almost better in every aspect unless the bass "punch" you are looking for, the no 3 have that magic. But bass quality, tightness, texture, speed is better on H40.
I pick H40 over my Sony EX1000 to be honest because of more complete package.

There are a lot of good resolution IEM, a lot of great bass IEM, but seldom to find everything complete in 1 package without any major flaws like H40 mod (original state already very good actually, but mod made them even much better).

Great fast tight bass with great texture? Check ✔
Midrange forward but not shouty? Check ✔
Decent weight notes that never sounded thin but without overly warm? Check ✔
Good detail but smooth non harsh? Check ✔
Good tonality and timbre yet still fun? Check ✔
Very large soundstage with much air? Check ✔
Great imaging with nice separation? Check ✔
Superb clarity? Check ✔

Their tuning after mod is very similar to BL03, but without that midbass hump, and lower bass quantity so more balance.

I got my IEC711 on ship, hopefully i can provide FR graph for H40 original state and after mod, but i think will take some time.
I'm curious myself since i only found H40 graph from the manufacturer.

Im using spiral dot++ on my H40 currently, since the azla sedna short sounded more sharp and analytical on trebles. Actually with sedna short the bass is more analytical towards BA bass very tight fast and precise which a good thing, but the trebles also more intense. With spiral dot++ whole frequency range become smoother, so highs are less intense, but to be honest i prefer the bass with sedna short.
I guess because of the material differences between two. Sedna short have harder surface, while spiral dot++ have softer surface that made difference effect sonically.


----------



## DynamicEars

tgx78 said:


> IT00: Musical, very clean hitting BASS, Good center imaging, minor driver-flex. Lower mids little thick and hazy.
> NA2: Exciting,  Analytical and slightly Edge sound. good resolution. Highs are little peaky. QDC connector is meh.
> HANA(modded): Brighter and slightly more neutral sounding than above two. Wide soundstage with good resolution. Stock tuning is little shouty.
> 
> They are all nicely tuned and have agreeable timbre.



I really wish you still have your H40 and mod them and put into comparison also. Looking at Hana graph, the H40 mod will be in between Hana and IT00 tuning, pinna gain around +8db with bass quantity similar to Hana, but maybe less intense upper mids.
Really hope you can tell me words about them. I know its different to compare with hybrid here since all the 3 are single DD, but tuning and SQ is great and since i have similar opinion on GT1 plus, and reading your impressions, i found that you have alignment with my taste.


----------



## tgx78

I do miss the H40 after letting it go. Hope I get a chance to grab one again and mod it someday.


----------



## IEManiac

baskingshark said:


> Would be interested if anybody can compare the TRI I3 to BQEYZ Spring 2, both are about $169 USD pre sales usually.


I own them both. Been pestering Jürgen to get going with the Spring 2 review...

The Spring 2 has less bass and is brighter. They are rather complementary, rather than antagonistic. I love them both.


----------



## IEManiac

Slater said:


> People seem to go gaga over the Tri I3.
> 
> Each one is custom made to order, and you have to wait a week for your particular unit to be made before it ships out. Pretty cool actually


Have had the I3 for a couple of weeks now and it is true. It is very good. Don't know that each one is "custom-made" as there is no customization.

People are wondering where you are at Audioreviews FB now that you've been anointed as 'master reviewer.'


----------



## IEManiac

baskingshark said:


> Actually I don't think the TRI I3s are custom made. More that they have low stocks. According to the Aliexpress seller I bought it from, they said the TRI I3 is selling very well in Japan and Korea so the stocks are sold out fast for the suppliers in China. They told me to wait 1 week for a new batch to be made before they could ship out my order.
> 
> TRI I3 is pretty unique in having a planar + BA + DD config, but they somehow managed to mesh the tonality very well, very coherent other than an occasional 3 kHz spike. Soundstage is also very good for the price in depth, height and width. If there's something I can find fault with, I think it lacks a bit in sparkle for the higher treble, but I'm not complaining cause I'm treble sensitive, but trebleheads will probably find it verging on the darker side for the higher treble. And due to the planar mids, it does scale much better with amping. Sounds pretty meh from just my smartphone without a dongle/amp.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'be been called a treble head here but I don't mind, in fact, I quite like the I3 highs.  The thing is smooth.


----------



## Slater

IEManiac said:


> Have had the I3 for a couple of weeks now and it is true. It is very good. Don't know that each one is "custom-made" as there is no customization.
> 
> People are wondering where you are at Audioreviews FB now that you've been anointed as 'master reviewer.'



I don’t have Facebook (or any other social media like Twitter, Instagram, etc etc).


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> I don’t have Facebook (or any other social media like Twitter, Instagram, etc etc).


Hah!  I’m not such a rare breed after all!


----------



## audio123

Dunu SA3 Review. The SA3 is a great debut all BA IEM by Dunu. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## SciOC

IEMusic said:


> Hah!  I’m not such a rare breed after all!


We're a bunch of audiophiles who are really, really into IEMs.   We're not normal people by any stretch of the imagination.  I can't imagine the awkwardness if we all met up until we started talking about IEMs.... Then there would probably be fisticuffs as opinions started to clash and some of us become more and more inebriated.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

SciOC said:


> We're a bunch of audiophiles who are really, really into IEMs.   We're not normal people by any stretch of the imagination.  I can't imagine the awkwardness if we all met up until we started talking about IEMs.... Then there would probably be fisticuffs as opinions started to clash and some of us become more and more inebriated.


Bold of you to assume anyone would have the mental fortitude to start talking to the others. We might meekly hand IEMs to our neighbor with a hand gesture to signify "hey wanna try these?"

Then Slater would start modding them and nobody would have the guts to stop him.


----------



## SciOC

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Bold of you to assume anyone would have the mental fortitude to start talking to the others. We might meekly hand IEMs to our neighbor with a hand gesture to signify "hey wanna try these?"
> 
> Then Slater would start modding them and nobody would have the guts to stop him.


I'm always under the impression that @Dsnuts  would be "that guy" to break the ice and keep it going.  After that my edible would start kicking in along with beers and I'd be good to go (or catatonic).


----------



## RikudouGoku

KBEAR KS2: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-ks2.24470/reviews#item-review-24025

Grade C-


----------



## IEMusic

So, the sharp and prominent peak at 8KHz on the Shozy Form 1.1 really bothers me on many songs at anything more than a mellow easy-listening volume.  There are a lot of things I really do like about the 1.1, from the build, shape, size, comfort to the overall tonality.  If only they didn’t feel the need to add a ton of “sparkle” to the treble.  Well, with an MP tape mod (which doesn’t really target the 8KHz peak that well) in addition to foam ear tips, I find that it tames the peak enough for me to tolerate it at most listening levels.  This really is a good IEM, but it has a ton of tough competition now, including the EA1, FD1, T2 Plus, and IT00.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> So, the sharp and prominent peak at 8KHz on the Shozy Form 1.1 really bothers me on many songs at anything more than a mellow easy-listening volume.  There are a lot of things I really do like about the 1.1, from the build, shape, size, comfort to the overall tonality.  If only they didn’t feel the need to add a ton of “sparkle” to the treble.  Well, with an MP tape mod (which doesn’t really target the 8KHz peak that well) in addition to foam ear tips, I find that it tames the peak enough for me to tolerate it at most listening levels.  This really is a good IEM, but it has a ton of tough competition now, including the EA1, FD1, T2 Plus, and IT00.


What about just using EQ to reduce that single peak?


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> What about just using EQ to reduce that single peak?


I can, but I like to try to ”tune” the sound of my IEMs via reasonable physical means if I can.


----------



## DynamicEars

IEMusic said:


> I can, but I like to try to ”tune” the sound of my IEMs via reasonable physical means if I can.



Cotton is your answer. Micropore tape is effecting upper mids. Roughly 2-5khz. Works great to tame 3khz but not for 8khz. Foam with high density also can be good alternative, easy way is using foam eartips.

Or cotton like this


----------



## RikudouGoku

Bought the Ibasso IT00, lets see what it can do against my dd champions.


----------



## tgx78

RikudouGoku said:


> Bought the Ibasso IT00, lets see what it can do against my dd champions.



Modded or not my IT00 trounces all over the KBEAR diamond which is around the same price bracket. Modded it approaches the Penon ORB which is 3.5X more expensive.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> Modded or not my IT00 trounces all over the KBEAR diamond which is around the same price bracket. Modded it approaches the Penon ORB which is 3.5X more expensive.


If the bass qualtiy is about equal to the Tanchjim Hana with more quantity and without any sharp treble it will be better for me than the Hana at least. The blon 03 (mesh mod), Urbanfun ISS014 and Final Audio E5000 are the big bosses lol.


----------



## tgx78

RikudouGoku said:


> If the bass qualtiy is about equal to the Tanchjim Hana with more quantity and without any sharp treble it will be better for me than the Hana at least. The blon 03 (mesh mod), Urbanfun ISS014 and Final Audio E5000 are the big bosses lol.



HANA is still technically superior, but for most people, its stock tuning might be off putting. For me, they are complementary as HANA excels at classical music and the IT00 takes care of all other musical genre.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> HANA is still technically superior, but for most people, its stock tuning might be off putting. For me, they are complementary as HANA excels at classical music and the IT00 takes care of all other musical genre.


Yeah most likely the case, for me since I dont listen to classic the IT00 is probably going to be a much better iem.


----------



## superuser1

tgx78 said:


> Modded or not my IT00 trounces all over the KBEAR diamond which is around the same price bracket. Modded it approaches the Penon ORB which is 3.5X more expensive.


Where can I get more info regarding the IT00 mod, please?


----------



## IEMusic

DynamicEars said:


> Cotton is your answer. Micropore tape is effecting upper mids. Roughly 2-5khz. Works great to tame 3khz but not for 8khz. Foam with high density also can be good alternative, easy way is using foam eartips.
> 
> Or cotton like this


Yes, unfortunately the MP tape doesn’t really help much with the treble.  The foam tips do help some.  Right now, I’m not really wanting to take apart the nozzle.   With cotton or alcohol swab material, do you need to cover the entire circumference?   What do you typically use for foam?  Do we have a thread dedicated to commonly used modifications (MP tape, cotton lining, grill mods, alcohol swab in the ear tip, taping vents, etc.)?


----------



## tgx78

superuser1 said:


> Where can I get more info regarding the IT00 mod, please?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...-enjoy-the-music.934980/page-18#post-15764478


----------



## DynamicEars

IEMusic said:


> Yes, unfortunately the MP tape doesn’t really help much with the treble.  The foam tips do help some.  Right now, I’m not really wanting to take apart the nozzle.   With cotton or alcohol swab material, do you need to cover the entire circumference?   What do you typically use for foam?  Do we have a thread dedicated to commonly used modifications (MP tape, cotton lining, grill mods, alcohol swab in the ear tip, taping vents, etc.)?


 Yes exactly that what i said, micropore tape is for reducing upper mids frequencies, not trebles (they affect trebles but not as much as they affect upper mids)
No you dont want to cover entire surface,  never block the nozzle for air flow or else, bass will be bloated and boomy, and entire sound will be veiled / muffled.
We dont have special thread for that, usually we post on the IEM thread that we mod. I was going to make one, but i guess until my IEC711 couper is ready so i can document it better. I cant lend others my ears, so better way to tell the different impact with different materials is through measurement graph. I need to learn new things with new materials also. Hopefully that will help a lot of people too.


----------



## RikudouGoku

What materials are the most used for iems? (outer shell)

Metal and resin seems to be the most popular ones, but I also soon plastic and some very rare wooden ones too. Are there more obscure materials?


----------



## zenki

What's the difference between resin & plastic?


----------



## Slater (Jul 28, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> What materials are the most used for iems? (outer shell)
> 
> Metal and resin seems to be the most popular ones, but I also soon plastic and some very rare wooden ones too. Are there more obscure materials?



Titanium
Aluminum
Magnesium
Ceramic (Zirconia Oxide)
Carbon fiber
Stainless Steel
Silicone
Acrylic
ABS plastic
Polycarbonate
Resin
Wood
Brass
Copper
Bronze
Zinc
Kirksite
Alloys (such as various aluminum, titanium, zinc, and magnesium alloys)


----------



## Slater

zenki said:


> What's the difference between resin & plastic?



Resin is liquid polymer that is cured with either a liquid hardener or UV light.

Plastic is a solid, that is then molded into shape, via injection molding, cast, vacuum forming, etc.

There are many different types of both resin and plastic, each with different characteristics. Both are very generic terms, and can be used to describe many different materials.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Resin is liquid polymer that is cured with either a liquid hardener or UV light.
> 
> Plastic is a solid, that is then molded into shape, via injection molding, cast, vacuum forming, etc.
> 
> There are many different types of both resin and plastic, each with different characteristics. Both are very generic terms, and can be used to describe many different materials.


You must be omniscient


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> You must be omniscient


He indeed is!


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> You must be omniscient


He knew you were gonna say that!


----------



## zenki

Cheap resin +-= plastic (depending on quality) and not really ideal for IEM housing?


----------



## Slater (Jul 28, 2020)

zenki said:


> Cheap resin +-= plastic (depending on quality) and not really ideal for IEM housing?



Almost every totally CIEM in the world is made with resin. It’s biocompatible, hypoallergenic, infinitely customizable, isolating, temperature stable, and many other positive properties.

In many ways, it’s THE ideal IEM housing material.


----------



## PhonoPhi

zenki said:


> Cheap resin +-= plastic (depending on quality) and not really ideal for IEM housing?



The term "resin" came from "rosin", as in pine rosin.

What it effectively means in IEM that typically liquid precursors got cross-linked (mostly by UV, but can be thermally) into a solid piece.
This solid piece is not processible (other than special cases of TPE etc) and in most of the cases are a good material.

Plastics by definition are processible, e.g. by melting, (not cross-linked), so they are usually softer and are less suitable as a shell material of IEMs.

As Master @Slater said.
Just listen to him


----------



## Sebulr

I work in plastic manufacturing.  Although not headphones. I'd guess most headphones and Iems are abs. A few transparent ones are polycarbonate, most are probably abs or acrylic because it's cheaper and is easier to recycle. This is just an educated guess. 
Most of the waterproof housing is probably tpe. Or maybe EVA, more than. Likely tpe nowadays. Resin is generic term, all plastics are sold as resin granules. But you can get thermosetting materials that use a hardener just like Slater said. Although I have no experience with those.


----------



## IEMusic

For all the old trekkies out there, I want an IEM made out of transparent aluminum .

You can ignore this post @RikudouGoku.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> For all the old trekkies out there, I want an IEM made out of transparent aluminum .
> 
> You can ignore this post @RikudouGoku.


Well, learned something new.
https://hackaday.com/2018/04/03/whats-the-deal-with-transparent-aluminum/


----------



## PhonoPhi

IEMusic said:


> ... I want an IEM made out of transparent aluminum .
> ...@RikudouGoku.


Just make it under 5-nm thin, and it should work by the power of nanotechnology


----------



## Slater

IEMusic said:


> For all the old trekkies out there, I want an IEM made out of transparent aluminum .



It’s been neat to see how many inventions from Star Trek have actually come true through the decades.

And how many more have been flushed out as absolutely possible theoretically, but we’re not quite there on the technology just yet. As opposed to just pure fiction with no basis in reality.

Anyways, transparent aluminum is actually a real thing:


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, learned something new.
> https://hackaday.com/2018/04/03/whats-the-deal-with-transparent-aluminum/


If scientists start to call aluminum compounds (such as aluminum oxide (alumina), aluminum oxonitiride) "aluminum" - there should be repercussions...

If it is "scientific journalism", OK...


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> ...
> Anyways, transparent aluminum is actually a real thing:



Then rubies are red transparent "aluminum", and sapphires are blue "transparent aluminum".
...


----------



## zenki

Let me just get the shrink ray and death ray out


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: Intime Sora 2




























Spoiler: Kinera Freya






































(The Pink freya is my faulty "beta" version, with the dead left unit.)


----------



## davidcotton

zenki said:


> Let me just get the shrink ray and death ray out


Transporters the priority surely?  Just think, no more shipping costs and instant delivery!


----------



## FastAndClean (Jul 29, 2020)

@baskingshark
remove the mesh of the Hisenior B5+, clean the nozzle from the glue (some of the glue is covering the bores), you will get some improvements in the treble


----------



## soas

Slater said:


> It’s been neat to see how many inventions from Star Trek have actually come true through the decades.
> 
> And how many more have been flushed out as absolutely possible theoretically, but we’re not quite there on the technology just yet. As opposed to just pure fiction with no basis in reality.
> 
> Anyways, transparent aluminum is actually a real thing:




Thought I was in the Discovery Thread for a second


----------



## crabdog

For those interested, I recently published my review of the Anew X-One. This is a really interesting IEM with a unique tuning system but what's even better is the general audio quality regardless of which filters you choose. Can't wait to see where these guys go from here.


----------



## unifutomaki

I finally get to return to this section of the interwebs after an 8-month hiatus to handle real life things in what has become a completely bonkers year. Am currently awaiting the arrival of the Tin T2 Plus as I attempt to meaningfully expand my tastes (and collection) - looking forward to my first experience with this marque


----------



## chinmie

unifutomaki said:


> I finally get to return to this section of the interwebs after an 8-month hiatus to handle real life things in what has become a completely bonkers year. Am currently awaiting the arrival of the Tin T2 Plus as I attempt to meaningfully expand my tastes (and collection) - looking forward to my first experience with this marque



i hope you'll enjoy they T2+, i know i love mine very much


----------



## Nimweth

soas said:


> Thought I was in the Discovery Thread for a second


And I can't wait for the Next Generation of IEMs!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Looks like I am getting a review unit of the Fiio FH3. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Podster

chinmie said:


> i hope you'll enjoy they T2+, i know i love mine very much



I can't wait for my T2plus to get here as I always loved the sound of the T2 but never could get a comfortable fit in my old Shrek ears  Of course in the mean time I can honestly say I've not been bored


----------



## Poganin

What version of the A6 Mini do you have? MMCX or 2 pin?
For the life of me I can't find an upgrade cable that will fit well with the 2 pin sockets on the A6.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> I can't wait for my T2plus to get here as I always loved the sound of the T2 but never could get a comfortable fit in my old Shrek ears  Of course in the mean time I can honestly say I've not been bored


Moondrop Starfield
Dunu Titan 6
KBEAR Diamond
Thieaudio Legacy 3
LZ A6 mini

Whats the last one? (to the left)


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> Moondrop Starfield
> Dunu Titan 6
> KBEAR Diamond
> Thieaudio Legacy 3
> ...



@Poganin I understand your situation, my Mini 6's are MMCX however my incoming A6's are 2 Pin! How rude of my cutting the Mighty Diamonds out of the shot like that! The pair that you are having trouble with are the AKG N40's w/Xiaofan SP 4 core


----------



## Slater (Jul 30, 2020)

Podster said:


> The pair that you are having trouble with are the AKG N40's w/Xiaofan SP 4 core



One IEM I’ve always wanted. I ended up getting the Pioneer CH9T instead, because they’re pretty similar to one another.


----------



## xanlamin

Slater said:


> One IEM I’ve always wanted. I ended up getting the Pioneer CH9T instead, because they’re pretty similar to one another.


 Hey Slater, I'm thinking of picking up the CH9T. I tested it some time ago and had good impressions of it. How would you describe the sound?


----------



## Podster

xanlamin said:


> Hey Slater, I'm thinking of picking up the CH9T. I tested it some time ago and had good impressions of it. How would you describe the sound?



I'd be suspect if he says FULL BODIED like Jane Russell  Sorry "G", could not help myself If it's anything close to the N40's in sound pretty neutral with a lean towards bass. Kind of crazy for their size, to compare it's bass heft to size remember the little Memt XT5 or something like that, these:





I'm always in awe of these tuners who can get so much bass out of so little space!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Kinera Freya: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-freya.24467/reviews#item-review-24045

grade D+

Summary of what I think in 1 sentence: its like if someone took a machine gun and filled it with needles then shot them all into my ears...


----------



## genck

RikudouGoku said:


> Kinera Freya: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-freya.24467/reviews#item-review-24045
> 
> grade D+
> 
> Summary of what I think in 1 sentence: its like if someone took a machine gun and filled it with needles then shot them all into my ears...


D+ = 3/5?


----------



## Slater (Jul 30, 2020)

Podster said:


> I'd be suspect if he says FULL BODIED like Jane Russell  Sorry "G", could not help myself If it's anything close to the N40's in sound pretty neutral with a lean towards bass.



haha, nice visual reference  

But yes, Pod gave a good sonic description.

Also, please note that a common and strongly recommended mod with the CH9T is to use tweezers and peel off the layer of thin black fabric on the nozzle. It will reveal a normal stainless mesh underneath.

This black fabric gets easily clogged with dirt and gunk, and will make it sound muffled.

I will also mention that the nozzles on the CH9T are the widest I’ve ever seen on an earphone. From memory they’re 6 or 7mm. This gives a big spacious sound, but it may not fit everyone (especially those with small ear canals). In that case, longer tips help.

I think that’s about all I can think of.


----------



## RikudouGoku

genck said:


> D+ = 3/5?


it is because my reviews are taking everything into account. That means the looks, packaging, accessories and all non-sound factors are included.


----------



## genck

RikudouGoku said:


> it is because my reviews are taking everything into account. That means the looks, packaging, accessories and all non-sound factors are included.


Essentially a polished turd


----------



## RikudouGoku

genck said:


> Essentially a polished turd


yeah that sounds about right. Instead of focusing so much on everything else they should have focused more on the sound...


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> it is because my reviews are taking everything into account. That means the looks, packaging, accessories and all non-sound factors are included.



THX for the review, I had already been reading some similar input on them and to me I don't find that shell to be even as nice as these!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> THX for the review, I had already been reading some similar input on them and to me I don't find that shell to be even as nice as these!


Kinera Freya, Thieaudio Legacy 3, Peacock Audio P1/Spring 

Those are all top-tier when it comes to the aesthetics of resin iems in my opinion. Although I prefer metal over that, I prefer a cleaner look instead of being flashy (but they are very nice looking iems anyway).


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> Kinera Freya, Thieaudio Legacy 3, Peacock Audio P1/Spring
> 
> Those are all top-tier when it comes to the aesthetics of resin iems in my opinion. Although I prefer metal over that, I prefer a cleaner look instead of being flashy (but they are very nice looking iems anyway).



I've not heard the Peacock's but the Legacy 3 is the best sounding sub $250/$300 iem I've heard. I run mine with the bass enhancement switch engaged and they flat out romp my $199 iem's like DM6, Secret Garden's and Mee P1's. I personally think they sound as good as the CA Solaris and in some areas around here them's fightin' words


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> I've not heard the Peacock's but the Legacy 3 is the best sounding sub $250/$300 iem I've heard. I run mine with the bass enhancement switch engaged and they flat out romp my $199 iem's like DM6, Secret Garden's and Mee P1's. I personally think they sound as good as the CA Solaris and in some areas around here them's fightin' words


This solaris?


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> This solaris?



You can laugh, be skeptical and just not believe but I've been listening to music on many rigs and headphones for some 53+ years now and graphs don't always translate to what you think your mind is telling you that frequency is supposed to sound like. It's all about the synergy of the entire rig and path, properties and physical makeup have nothing to do with a single graphs readings. I know what my ears hear and of course we all hear things differently so yes you may hear it differently but I've never been one who is keen on graphs because with all their scientific merit they do not depict what one may or may not hear. You can take all that with a grain of salt and ignore what I have to say about graphs but my guess is one day you'll read a graph and low and behold what you hear on any given rig may not translate to what the graph says your going to hear  But for sure buy what you like and enjoy what you listen too


----------



## dharmasteve (Jul 30, 2020)

Podster said:


> You can laugh, be skeptical and just not believe but I've been listening to music on many rigs and headphones for some 53+ years now and graphs don't always translate to what you think your mind is telling you that frequency is supposed to sound like. It's all about the synergy of the entire rig and path, properties and physical makeup have nothing to do with a single graphs readings. I know what my ears hear and of course we all hear things differently so yes you may hear it differently but I've never been one who is keen on graphs because with all their scientific merit they do not depict what one may or may not hear. You can take all that with a grain of salt and ignore what I have to say about graphs but my guess is one day you'll read a graph and low and behold what you hear on any given rig may not translate to what the graph says your going to hear  But for sure buy what you like and enjoy what you listen too


Graphs measure quantities, they can't tell the qualititive differences between carbon say, or Beryllium or biodrivers etc. Graphs can't tell you much about timbre. Graphs measure quantity but qualities are at this moment hard to measure.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> You can laugh, be skeptical and just not believe but I've been listening to music on many rigs and headphones for some 53+ years now and graphs don't always translate to what you think your mind is telling you that frequency is supposed to sound like. It's all about the synergy of the entire rig and path, properties and physical makeup have nothing to do with a single graphs readings. I know what my ears hear and of course we all hear things differently so yes you may hear it differently but I've never been one who is keen on graphs because with all their scientific merit they do not depict what one may or may not hear. You can take all that with a grain of salt and ignore what I have to say about graphs but my guess is one day you'll read a graph and low and behold what you hear on any given rig may not translate to what the graph says your going to hear  But for sure buy what you like and enjoy what you listen too


I already experienced that with the audiosense T800, judging by the graph it doesnt look like it has a lot of treble. Definitely doesnt sound anywhere near the graph for me.

My concern with the solaris is that there seems to be a lot of unit variation and for something that costs as much as it does it really doesnt look good at all. Well the price alone is enough to scare me off though.


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> I already experienced that with the audiosense T800, judging by the graph it doesnt look like it has a lot of treble. Definitely doesnt sound anywhere near the graph for me.
> 
> My concern with the solaris is that there seems to be a lot of unit variation and for something that costs as much as it does it really doesnt look good at all. Well the price alone is enough to scare me off though.



Indeed, I toured the Solaris, Atlas and Polaris II with the latter being my fave of the three. I guess what I'm thinking is at the rate the Chi-Fi builders are coming on it's more evident the all that companies may not be all that and for sure making a killing on their product. I'll actually have a hard time paying more for any portable headphone anymore even CIEM's since you can have the CIEM version of the Legacy 3 for $170. I understand bragging rights too but for me the bragging line seems to be getting thinner and thinner as well


----------



## dheepak10

Kbear KS2 is a little gem for a very reasonable price.
Here's the link to my review: KBEAR KS2 review


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> I'll actually have a hard time paying more for any portable headphone anymore even CIEM's since you can have the CIEM version of the Legacy 3 for $170.



Wait, say whaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Wait, say whaaaaaaaa?


As Lili Von Schtupp would say "It's True, It's True"  Sent you a PM


----------



## RikudouGoku

I am curious, what iems have you guys heard that sound much different from what the graph on it would otherwise tell you?

In my case it is the Tin Hifi P1 and the Audiosense T800




I hear much more lower treble than it looks like on the P1.






And MUUUUUUCH more treble in the T800.


(strangely, both cases I heard more treble than the graph suggests...coincidence?)


----------



## rggz

RikudouGoku said:


> I am curious, what iems have you guys heard that sound much different from what the graph on it would otherwise tell you?
> 
> In my case it is the Tin Hifi P1 and the Audiosense T800
> 
> ...



I thought the SSR was going to be a screamer meme video, but despite the huge gain at the upper-mids it doesn't sound shouty to me. The bass tightness and texture are also pretty good at that price point, it lacks rumble but overall it's much better than the graph shows.


----------



## Slater (Jul 30, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> I am curious, what iems have you guys heard that sound much different from what the graph on it would otherwise tell you?
> 
> In my case it is the Tin Hifi P1 and the Audiosense T800
> 
> ...



Don’t forget that treble frequencies above 10k is highly unreliable on most FR setups. This is due to the microphones used, but also a limitation with the standard IEC coupler designs.

There are also known resonant peaks at between 8k (and 10k depending on insertion depth) in IEC couplers that are coupler artifacts and should be ignored. That is why revised couplers such as the GRAS RA0402. This is precisely why there are earphones that graph one way (treble specifically) but your ‘ear hears another way’.
You can learn more about it by watching this Knowles presentation for example (specifically at 22:45):



In addition, you need to buy VERY expensive microphones to be able to measure reliably at higher frequencies.

There are other links that have helpful information, but I am not allowed to post them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

rggz said:


> I thought the SSR was going to be a screamer meme video, but despite the huge gain at the upper-mids it doesn't sound shouty to me. The bass tightness and texture are also pretty good at that price point, it lacks rumble but overall it's much better than the graph shows.


Which iem did you find to be shouty then?


----------



## rggz (Jul 30, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Which iem did you find to be shouty then?



ER4B, there's no bass to compensate the pinna gain, so it gets harsh easily.





Also FDX1 stock, it's more due to the metallic timbre that goes on steroids without any dampening, so I perceive vocals more shrill.

I think the SSR can be shouty sometimes for some badly mastered tracks, but definitely I thought it was going to be unlistenable judging the graphs, which hopefully is not in my case.

EDIT:
I'm talking more about crinacle's graph in particular, if you look at the* Banbeu, yorosello,** antdroid's* graph it doesn't look that bad.


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 30, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Kinera Freya: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-freya.24467/reviews#item-review-24045
> 
> grade D+
> 
> Summary of what I think in 1 sentence: its like if someone took a machine gun and filled it with needles then shot them all into my ears...



Dang! The beta pre production Freya unit I had was not that fatiguing with a somewhat laid back treble and was quite bassy. I know they went to boost the treble for the final production unit but seems they went to overcook the treble! Will definitely give the final production unit a miss based on your feedback. Does EQ or some mods help with the treble?



RikudouGoku said:


> I already experienced that with the audiosense T800, judging by the graph it doesnt look like it has a lot of treble. Definitely doesnt sound anywhere near the graph for me.
> 
> My concern with the solaris is that there seems to be a lot of unit variation and for something that costs as much as it does it really doesnt look good at all. Well the price alone is enough to scare me off though.



Well the Solaris also happens to use Bellsings LOL: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/



RikudouGoku said:


> I am curious, what iems have you guys heard that sound much different from what the graph on it would otherwise tell you?
> 
> In my case it is the Tin Hifi P1 and the Audiosense T800
> 
> ...



For me I didn't find the T800 that harsh in treble (in stock form), maybe cause of the 6 kHz area dip.

But for graphs that didn't really correspond to what I thought it would be, maybe for me would be the KBEAR Diamond:





This graph is on their store page, so not sure how it was measured. But I was initially apprehensive the upper mids would be too hot, and I usually dislike 2 - 4 kHz areas being overcooked, but apparently it wasn't that bad in stock form on actual listening. Perhaps the boosted bass counteracted the upper mids (cause the ears take the entire frequency spectrum as a whole)?


----------



## chinmie

Podster said:


> Indeed, I toured the Solaris, Atlas and Polaris II with the latter being my fave of the three.



haven't heard of the Solaris yet, but i tested several Andromedas (green, white CK, and S), and i still prefer the Polaris's tuning. not saying the Andromedas are worse though, i just like the Polaris more for my taste. 
so yes, price is definitely not a sure factor in choosing earphones. like right now I'm glad that my most favorite IEM to date don't even cost more than a hundred dollars (the T2 Plus)


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Dang! The beta pre production Freya unit I had was not that fatiguing with a somewhat laid back treble and was quite bassy. I know they went to boost the treble for the final production unit but seems they went to overcook the treble! Will definitely give the final production unit a miss based on your feedback. Does EQ or some mods help with the treble?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually did try to play around with eq, but It responded pretty bad to it. IT DID remove the sibilance but it also decreased the technicalities more than normal and it didnt sound good at all (male vocals still sounded unnatural).


----------



## zenki

Have a look at sora-2 FR and be amazed. No sibilance, no peaky, shouty etc2x.

As good as e3k is, it's shouty in few/some tracks (I don't even see how it can be from FR).
But based on this, I can see why Hana is sibilant @RikudouGoku


----------



## DynamicEars

zenki said:


> Have a look at sora-2 FR and be amazed. No sibilance, no peaky, shouty etc2x.
> 
> As good as e3k is, it's shouty in few/some tracks (I don't even see how it can be from FR).
> But based on this, I can see why Hana is sibilant @RikudouGoku



Where is the sora 2 FR? I saw the sora 1 and tuning is very good (i listen to the sora 1 from a friend but i dont personally have them).
Again, too bad they are still dont make the sora detachable. That is major deal breaker for a lot of people. I still remember i pulled out my MDR EX300 last time with some strength while didn't realize that one of the cable is under my own leg around 13 or 14 years back. Its a goodbye in a snap.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> Where is the sora 2 FR? I saw the sora 1 and tuning is very good (i listen to the sora 1 from a friend but i dont personally have them).
> Again, too bad they are still dont make the sora detachable. That is major deal breaker for a lot of people. I still remember i pulled out my MDR EX300 last time with some strength while didn't realize that one of the cable is under my own leg around 13 or 14 years back. Its a goodbye in a snap.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...-iems-from-japan.833462/page-15#post-15718231

Im always afraid I will snap the cable when it gets stuck in a door bell


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...-iems-from-japan.833462/page-15#post-15718231
> 
> Im always afraid I will snap the cable when it gets stuck in a door bell



What the FR??!


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> What the FR??!


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


>



LOL I dunno whether the 8 kHz area is due to coupler artefact/resonance peak, but if that area is legit, it looks like a giant middle finger for sibilance and ear pain.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> LOL I dunno whether the 8 kHz area is due to coupler artefact/resonance peak, but if that area is legit, it looks like a giant middle finger for sibilance and ear pain.


The treble quantity is similar to the LZ A6. I dont hear any sibilance or sharpness at all. It is a really well made treble. I wouldnt trust that graph.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: Ibasso IT00


----------



## xanlamin

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: Ibasso IT00


Curious to know where you will rank this in your spreadsheet.


----------



## RikudouGoku

xanlamin said:


> Curious to know where you will rank this in your spreadsheet.


I am listening to the Intime Sora 2 (working on the review) so I am burning in the IT00 in the meantime. (Havent listened to it to give a comment, only checked if everything worked. Although I will mention that I get a loooooot of driver flex in both ears.)


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> @baskingshark
> remove the mesh of the Hisenior B5+, clean the nozzle from the glue (some of the glue is covering the bores), you will get some improvements in the treble



thanks for the tip! i was wondering for a really long time to do this. the only thing that made me not do it was because i messaged them about the slightly choked treble (especially on cymbal hits), and will it benefit if i remove the mesh guard... and they said no, there's no benefit/improvement doing that. 

you proved my theory was right  
the improvement slight, but highly noticeable. 
now this B5+ has increased from good to great


----------



## Podster

I was not too impressed with the Starfields flimsy cable even tho the color was nice it was just too thinsy for such a heavy shell but the KB EAR 16 core remedied the flimsy issue and it seems to sound the same. The only thing that could be better is if the KB EAR sheath were the bronze color that comes on the Ikko OH-1 which seems to be closer to the star design on the Starfield  This all seems to stem from my "Shallow Hal" side


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


>



Yeah lol i was referring to "what kind of FR is that", not that i didn't find the pic.
Thanks anyway, seems like the measurement is off


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> Yeah lol i was referring to "what kind of FR is that", not that i didn't find the pic.
> Thanks anyway, seems like the measurement is off


Yeah looks really weird.


----------



## baskingshark

chinmie said:


> thanks for the tip! i was wondering for a really long time to do this. the only thing that made me not do it was because i messaged them about the slightly choked treble (especially on cymbal hits), and will it benefit if i remove the mesh guard... and they said no, there's no benefit/improvement doing that.
> 
> you proved my theory was right
> the improvement slight, but highly noticeable.
> now this B5+ has increased from good to great



K I will try this later, thanks @FastAndClean for the pro tip.

If anything, I actually liked the treble of the Hisenior B5+ as I'm treble sensitive, I actually found the subbass lacking, but this looks like a very good mod to do.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> K I will try this later, thanks @FastAndClean for the pro tip.
> 
> If anything, I actually liked the treble of the Hisenior B5+ as I'm treble sensitive, I actually found the subbass lacking, but this looks like a very good mod to do.



it really doesn't increase the treble amount, just in my unit the treble would sometimes sounded "bitcrushed" and compressed on really high trebles, while the other frequencies are just fine. maybe because of that glue covering up the treble bore a bit on my unit. the mesh itself is really thin that i suspect won't have any effect to the sound at all, and removing it would have a high chance of ruining the mesh. 
so if you already content with your treble sound, you might find this mod unnecessary


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

I'm excited to have these gems in my ears.CVJ CS8.Ill post an impression and a review here if I receive this one.


----------



## Nimweth

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> I'm excited to have these gems in my ears.CVJ CS8.Ill post an impression and a review here if I receive this one.


If they are anything like the CSA or CSN you are in for a treat!


----------



## RikudouGoku

I wonder which iem will be released first, the Moondrop SSP or the Tin Hifi P2


----------



## rggz

RikudouGoku said:


> I wonder which iem will be released first, the Moondrop SSP or the Tin Hifi P2



P2. Whenever I ask about the SSP the moondrop staff says it still in development, probably it's overshadowed by the Illumination's release. So I'd guess more 1-2 months.


----------



## RikudouGoku

rggz said:


> P2. Whenever I ask about the SSP the moondrop staff says it still in development, probably it's overshadowed by the Illumination's release. So I'd guess more 1-2 months.


SSP sure is taking its sweet time.   

Well if they can make it better by doing that then Its better. 

Although Tin Hifi has been quite silent on the P2, they havent tweeted anything more about in quite a while now. (last post was on 07/18.) 

So I wonder when it is coming out...also wonder about the price. The P1 costs 170 usd so the P2 might be more expensive than that, but I hope not.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Done a little research on the Tin Hifi´s price history (usd). (prices are from linsoul or penon)

T1 = 37

T2 = 50 (+35%)

T2 pro = 60 (+20%)

T3 = 70 (+17%)

T4 = 110 (+57%)

T2 plus = 60 (-55%)

So the biggest price increase was from T3 to T4, while there was a big decrease from T4 to T2 plus.

So if we take exclude the T2 plus from the trend, then the P2 might be from 17-57% more expensive than the P1. Which puts the price at around 199-267 usd.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Done a little research on the Tin Hifi´s price history (usd). (prices are from linsoul or penon)
> 
> T1 = 37
> 
> ...


The T2 and T2 Plus are BY FAR, the gems for the price in the Tin lineup.  Even though the T4 is my actual favorite.  The P1 will have to be really special to support that price.


----------



## baskingshark

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> I'm excited to have these gems in my ears.CVJ CS8.Ill post an impression and a review here if I receive this one.





Nimweth said:


> If they are anything like the CSA or CSN you are in for a treat!



There's a CVJ thread where we are discussing their gear here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cvj-iems-thread.938875/

@Nimweth I'm pretty interested in this brand after reading your CVJ CSN review, seems this brand is quite a sleeper hit, not much hype or even discussion about them, but reviews for CSA and CSN seem positive from other headfiers.




RikudouGoku said:


> Done a little research on the Tin Hifi´s price history (usd). (prices are from linsoul or penon)
> 
> T1 = 37
> 
> ...



Well if u wait a few weeks post release, the prices might drop (in general; other than some Jade Audio EA1 move recently from $30 -> $40 after release cause it was popular). Anyways, this CHIFI industry moves so fast that what you buy today will be overshadowed by another hypetrain in a week or two LOL.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Done a little research on the Tin Hifi´s price history (usd). (prices are from linsoul or penon)
> 
> T1 = 37
> 
> ...



But those price increases were because the T3 etc contained more and different (more expensive) drivers. The T2 was just 1DD, but the T3 was 1DD+1BA. The T4 was a CNT driver.

Like at a restaurant, 1 sandwich will cost $5, but 1 sandwich + 1 fries will cost $8. And instead of the sandwich if you upgrade to 1 steak + 1 fries, it will cost $20.

So I don't think your pricing formula is really accurate. The P2 may end up being priced the same or similar as the P1. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## genck

Slater said:


> But those price increases were because the T3 etc contained more and different (more expensive) drivers. The T2 was just 1DD, but the T3 was 1DD+1BA. The T4 was a CNT driver.
> 
> Like at a restaurant, 1 sandwich will cost $5, but 1 sandwich + 1 fries will cost $8. And instead of the sandwich if you upgrade to 1 steak + 1 fries, it will cost $20.
> 
> So I don't think your pricing formula is really accurate. The P2 may end up being priced the same or similar as the P1. We'll just have to wait and see.


T2 is 2DD


----------



## Slater

genck said:


> T2 is 2DD



You're right, my bad


----------



## Podster

genck said:


> T2 is 2DD



I myself have always been partial to a pair of double "D"'s


----------



## Ultrainferno

Our first impressions of the T2 Plus are now available 

https://www.headfonia.com/tinhifi-t2-plus-first-look/


----------



## illumidata

Podster said:


> I myself have always been partial to a pair of double "D"'s


For the truly adventurous there’s now a triple “DD”.


QDC DMagic 3D, to be known henceforth as the Eccentrica Gallumbits.


----------



## zenki

Grab yours soon


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> But those price increases were because the T3 etc contained more and different (more expensive) drivers. The T2 was just 1DD, but the T3 was 1DD+1BA. The T4 was a CNT driver.
> 
> Like at a restaurant, 1 sandwich will cost $5, but 1 sandwich + 1 fries will cost $8. And instead of the sandwich if you upgrade to 1 steak + 1 fries, it will cost $20.
> 
> So I don't think your pricing formula is really accurate. The P2 may end up being priced the same or similar as the P1. We'll just have to wait and see.


I certainly hope it wont be much more expensive than the P1. Higher price = higher competition, for them.


----------



## xanlamin

zenki said:


> Grab yours soon



What deal is this for?


----------



## zenki

If they're smart then they do P1 price, unless they BQEYZed

@xanlamin LOLz


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> I certainly hope it wont be much more expensive than the P1. Higher price = higher competition, for them.


If I ever  get my KBear Tri i3 ($169 USD), they should satisfy my need for a moderately price planar.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> If I ever  get my KBear Tri i3 ($169 USD), they should satisfy my need for a moderately price planar.


When did you order it?


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> When did you order it?


About 5 weeks ago. The Tri i3 as well as my CCA CA16 order have been sitting for a couple of weeks at an international depot in the U.S.

I’ve seen others (in the U.S.) noting the same situation at other domestic, international hubs as well.  I don’t know if this is a sign of the Shipping process being over burdened or a COVID-19 quarantine protocol.


----------



## baskingshark

lgcubana said:


> If I ever  get my KBear Tri i3 ($169 USD), they should satisfy my need for a moderately price planar.



Hope u get it soon man, it is smoooooth. One of my favourite sets. Needs amping though to scale to best potential. Superb soundstage at that price.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Are there any other iems that has a driver setup ( 1 DD = bass, 1 BA = mids and 1 DD = treble) similar to the Sony IER Z1R?

Having a DD for bass and DD for treble sounds very interesting.


----------



## jibberish

lgcubana said:


> About 5 weeks ago. The Tri i3 as well as my CCA CA16 order have been sitting for a couple of weeks at an international depot in the U.S.
> 
> I’ve seen others (in the U.S.) noting the same situation at other domestic, international hubs as well.  I don’t know if this is a sign of the Shipping process being over burdened or a COVID-19 quarantine protocol.


I had a similar experiences recently. On one occasion the package made it through customs in Seattle but then sat in a warehouse in Nevada for over a week.  Another time a shipment made it to a terminal in Los Angeles and stayed there for a very long time, I think it was about 2 weeks.


----------



## Slater (Aug 2, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Are there any other iems that has a driver setup ( 1 DD = bass, 1 BA = mids and 1 DD = treble) similar to the Sony IER Z1R?
> 
> Having a DD for bass and DD for treble sounds very interesting.



The most logical implementation of this design would be a coaxial 2DD+1BA. The 2DD uses a coaxial dynamic for bass and another for treble. Then add a nice midrange BA like a 29689 or 31005, a crossover, tuning and boom.


----------



## SciOC

jibberish said:


> I had a similar experiences recently. On one occasion the package made it through customs in Seattle but then sat in a warehouse in Nevada for over a week.  Another time a shipment made it to a terminal in Los Angeles and stayed there for a very long time, I think it was about 2 weeks.


Yep.  My KS2 is sitting somewhere at the port of entry and has been for a month...

If you really want something, DHL upgrades on Ali usually cost about $30, otherwise right now is a crap show for epacket and Ali standard shipping.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Are there any other iems that has a driver setup ( 1 DD = bass, 1 BA = mids and 1 DD = treble) similar to the Sony IER Z1R?
> 
> Having a DD for bass and DD for treble sounds very interesting.





Slater said:


> The most logical implementation of this design would be a coaxial 2DD+1BA. The 2DD uses a coaxial dynamic for bass and another for treble. Then add a nice midrange BA like a 29689 or 31005, a crossover, tuning and boom.




Thats why BQEYZ KB100 sounded so nice DD + BA  + DD, Z1R formula lol..


----------



## zenki

KB1 also the same AFAIK but...
It ain't Sony unfortunately


----------



## lgcubana

SciOC said:


> Yep.  My KS2 is sitting somewhere at the port of entry and has been for a month...
> 
> If you really want something, *DHL upgrades* on Ali usually cost about $30, otherwise right now is a crap show for epacket and Ali standard shipping.


It's interesting how inbound international shipments are treated, once they arrive into the U.S. 
It would appear all of the recent hold overs in an international depot (for me, Monroe Township) are related to the USPS' modus operandi  
*USPS*





It's like having a trebuchets from China to your door, when you keep the entire shipping process within one company.
*DHL*
_"Shipment on hold" is probably due to the storm, no storm, "Isaiah"_


----------



## thebigredpolos

zenki said:


> Grab yours soon


What product is this for?


----------



## zenki

It just shows the sale price > normal price.
Sale/no sale doesn't really matter on aex except maybe the major ones.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

CVJ CS8 IEM.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

My review on CVJ CS8:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cvj-cs8.24537/reviews


----------



## LoryWiv

IEMusic said:


> So, the sharp and prominent peak at 8KHz on the Shozy Form 1.1 really bothers me on many songs at anything more than a mellow easy-listening volume.  There are a lot of things I really do like about the 1.1, from the build, shape, size, comfort to the overall tonality.  If only they didn’t feel the need to add a ton of “sparkle” to the treble.  Well, with an MP tape mod (which doesn’t really target the 8KHz peak that well) in addition to foam ear tips, I find that it tames the peak enough for me to tolerate it at most listening levels. This really is a good IEM, but it has a ton of tough competition now, including the EA1, FD1, T2 Plus, and IT00.


I had a nice aftermarket IEM cable (hybrid copper / silver)  from a prior IEM, replaced the stock one with it and also changed to wide bore silicon tips. The frequency balance now seems much more even, soundstage wider and a bit deeper, really a good quality sound w/o peakiness to my ears. YMMV.


----------



## peskypesky (Aug 8, 2020)

I just received my new KBEAR KS2 earphones....and first impression after just a few minutes: they are great!!

I will have to compare the sound with my other IEM's, but right from the start these seem really, really good. Clear, dynamic sound. Punchy bass and nice highs.

I also love the stock cord. Easily the best quality cord I've gotten with an IEM. These earphones also look really stylish. And the tips fit perfectly. Great seal. Comfortable. Could not ask for better stock tips.

I'm really psyched with these and will provide a lengthier review in a couple of days.















I received some Blon BL03's a couple of weeks ago...it will be interesting to compare.


----------



## peskypesky

better photos of the KBEAR KS2


----------



## audio123

QDC Anole VX Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## Ultrainferno

peskypesky said:


> better photos of the KBEAR KS2



Here is our latest review of the KS2, with our own set of pictures
https://www.headfonia.com/kbear-ks2-review/


----------



## Numark637Dn

I have KZ. It was given to me by colleague.


----------



## ChrisOc

musicday said:


> Sorry I couldn't find it , is there a Tri Starlight forum, impressions thread?



Here is the link referred to by @IEMusic I found:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri-brid-iems-and-non-ba-non-dd-technology.933221/post-15759805


----------



## gr33nhorn

is there a source for cheap cases for IEM's  ? 
i am getting hit with increasing shipping fees on ali when i buy more than 3-5 cases - I want 20 or so for all my IEM's


----------



## yorosello

Giving a try to Tanchjim Hana


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 10, 2020)

gr33nhorn said:


> is there a source for cheap cases for IEM's  ?
> i am getting hit with increasing shipping fees on ali when i buy more than 3-5 cases - I want 20 or so for all my IEM's



I bought about 10 hard cases at around $1 USD each (yes u read that correctly, $1 USD) from Aliexpress.

Something like that:




Just search "KZ ABS case" in Aliexpress, multiple shops sell it, can be cheaper during sales.
It is very similar to my Westone hard cases that cost $20 just to add their logo on the casing. Big ripoff!

I know the Aliexpress shipping charges seem to go up when ordering past a certain number of hard cases, so I usually compare a few shops and see which one gives the best shipping rates. There's a sweetspot for how many hard cases u can buy for lowest per piece shipping, you gotta explore the different shops. YMMV, as my country's delivery charges may be different from yours.


----------



## lgcubana

gr33nhorn said:


> is there a source for cheap cases for IEM's  ?
> i am getting hit with increasing shipping fees on ali when i buy more than 3-5 cases - I want 20 or so for all my IEM's


I've used snack containers; which are usually available at this time of the year (for back to school), at your local "Dollar" store. Two years ago I got 2-paks for $1



or a parts container, this one comes in a 2-pak, for $20, at HomeDepot


----------



## ehjie

gr33nhorn said:


> is there a source for cheap cases for IEM's  ?
> i am getting hit with increasing shipping fees on ali when i buy more than 3-5 cases - I want 20 or so for all my IEM's



IEM Case same as size westone case


----------



## olivierhacking

I have the BQEYZ BQ3 and really like them, but my eartips keep slipping off because there is no lip holding them back.
Already tried hot glue, any tips otherwise?


----------



## zepmaj

olivierhacking said:


> I have the BQEYZ BQ3 and really like them, but my eartips keep slipping off because there is no lip holding them back.
> Already tried hot glue, any tips otherwise?


Try some sewing thread around nozzle for better grip.


----------



## dharmasteve

gr33nhorn said:


> is there a source for cheap cases for IEM's  ?
> i am getting hit with increasing shipping fees on ali when i buy more than 3-5 cases - I want 20 or so for all my IEM's







Go on to amazon and type in 'watch display boxes'. You can get them super cheap.....a 12 IEM/watch display box is about $15-$20 and come in plastic or wood.


----------



## RikudouGoku

gr33nhorn said:


> is there a source for cheap cases for IEM's  ?
> i am getting hit with increasing shipping fees on ali when i buy more than 3-5 cases - I want 20 or so for all my IEM's


Maybe one of these:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/DURHAND-Drawers-Organiser-Storage-Cabinet/dp/B07JM5Y8XT
https://www.amazon.co.uk/VonHaus-Drawer-Storage-Cabinet-Organiser/dp/B01M7QUL2Z

I have the vonhaus box and can confirm it fits with both iem + cable no problem.


----------



## ehjie

olivierhacking said:


> I have the BQEYZ BQ3 and really like them, but my eartips keep slipping off because there is no lip holding them back.
> Already tried hot glue, any tips otherwise?



Try rolling up a strip of scotch tape. leave overnight. The idea is to transfer gum residue onto the nozzles.
That should give enough tackiness for your tip stems...


----------



## olivierhacking

ehjie said:


> Try rolling up a strip of scotch tape. leave overnight. The idea is to transfer gum residue onto the nozzles.
> That should give enough tackiness for your tip stems...



Sweet, will give this a shot! And otherwise the sewing thread tip mentioned above


----------



## ehjie

dharmasteve said:


> Go on to amazon and type in 'watch display boxes'. You can get them super cheap.....a 12 IEM/watch display box is about $15-$20 and come in plastic or wood.



i like this better, elegant, functional & most important - NOT expensive...
Jewellery & watch organiser cum IEM DAP organiser


----------



## ehjie

olivierhacking said:


> Sweet, will give this a shot! And otherwise the sewing thread tip mentioned above



better apply both, im quite sure it would challenging to tie & close a knot...


----------



## DynamicEars

olivierhacking said:


> Sweet, will give this a shot! And otherwise the sewing thread tip mentioned above


Or just wrap the nozzle with micropore tape


----------



## RikudouGoku

Spoiler: Fiio FH3



























Cable measured at 0.49 ohm. I am changing the cable to the Faaeal litz copper cable, the MMCX connection on the shells are VERY hard to detach so I wouldnt recommend changing the cable much. I was so afraid of breaking something while detaching the stock cable (that is pre-attached).

Fits me like a glove, really good fit but I get a little driver flex on both sides though. 

Some very very early first impressions are: Bass is pretty high in quantity, but is clean. Mids on both male/female vocals are pretty high in quantity  as well as the treble. Not sharp on Evanescence - bring me to life so shouldnt be sharp on my other songs, but havent tried a lot of songs yet so of course I cant say for sure it wont be sharp at all.

First impressions are very good, in basically all aspects, from sound to accessories.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Not sharp on Evanescence - bring me to life so shouldnt be sharp on my other songs, but havent tried a lot of songs yet so of course I cant say for sure it wont be sharp at all.



That’s one of my test tracks for harshness too!

I would love to meet whoever mixed/mastered that track and have a little talk with them.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> That’s one of my test tracks for harshness too!
> 
> I would love to meet whoever mixed/mastered that track and have a little talk with them.


lol, yeah it is very good at testing that. (I have others I use to test it too but I am most familiar with bring me to life from all the old anime music videos I used to watch with it in it   )


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: Fiio FH3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very very beautiful ripple shell! Love them.
Waiting for more impressions. So they are mid forwards? How aboit upper mids? Usually fiio like to do triple boost on 2khz, 6khz and 8khz.
Im sensitive with 3khz over +10db from 1khz and secondly 5-6khz can be shouty too if higher than 2 and 8 khz. I guess you have same sensitivity on those area from a lot of your reviews.


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> Very very beautiful ripple shell! Love them.
> Waiting for more impressions. So they are mid forwards? How aboit upper mids? Usually fiio like to do triple boost on 2khz, 6khz and 8khz.
> Im sensitive with 3khz over +10db from 1khz and secondly 5-6khz can be shouty too if higher than 2 and 8 khz. I guess you have same sensitivity on those area from a lot of your reviews.


I would say they are L-shaped. Bass is higher than both mid and treble while mid/treble are pretty equal.

Upper mids and lower treble isnt a problem at all for me, and I am very sensitive to that range (2-4k is my big weakness).

I am not very sensitive to the 8k area though, but I dont hear any peaks there (for referrence, the Shozy form 1.1 has a peak at 8k that isnt bothering me at all, but I can hear that it helps it from being overly warm).

From what I hear the treble is pretty even without any apparent peaks for me. But I havent compared it to anything yet, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## kamifipy

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: Fiio FH3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



had you tied audiosense aq3 before ?

is fh 3 those bass heavier with neutral tone ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

kamifipy said:


> had you tied audiosense aq3 before ?
> 
> is fh 3 those bass heavier with neutral tone ?


No I havent tried the AQ3.

"is fh 3 those bass heavier with neutral tone?"
Im sorry I dont quite get what you mean. Do you mean if the FH3 bass is above neutral in quantity? If so, yes it is.


----------



## kamifipy

RikudouGoku said:


> No I havent tried the AQ3.
> 
> "is fh 3 those bass heavier with neutral tone?"
> Im sorry I dont quite get what you mean. Do you mean if the FH3 bass is above neutral in quantity? If so, yes it is.


as in bass heavy 
but mid range  neutral non  fatigue in tone


----------



## RikudouGoku

kamifipy said:


> as in bass heavy
> but mid range  neutral non  fatigue in tone


Yeah I would say it is bass heavy but not basshead levels of quantity. 

The mids and treble aren't fatiguing for me.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well here are my impressions on the FH3:

Treble is very good in refinement, not peaky for me at all except for like 1 out of the hundreds of songs I went through. Extension is good and there is air (of course my LZ A6 puts it back in its place in terms of air and extension lol).

Mids are very evenly balanced with the treble and the male/female vocal balancing are also very good. Both male and female vocals are detailed and very natural sounding.

Technicalities such as timbre, soundstage, instrument separation and details are very good too. 

And the abolute best part....the bass. Oh boy does it put a smile on my face. IT IS NEAR IDENTICAL TO THE URBANFUN ISS014!!!! Hell it is actually a tiny bit faster and tighter than the urbanfun!


----------



## kofa

Hello,

5.5 years ago I bought the TTPOD T1E. Unfortunately, today the cable broke. Should I get a new one, or is there a better buy today (IEM below 100 dollars, non-fatiguing, non-basshead sound, good physical fit for someone who found the T1E comfortable enough)?

Thanks,
Kofa


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

gr33nhorn said:


> is there a source for cheap cases for IEM's  ?
> i am getting hit with increasing shipping fees on ali when i buy more than 3-5 cases - I want 20 or so for all my IEM's


I use Iksnail cases. They're well built and cute af.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32950769423.html for larger IEMs or if you want extra space to carry spare tips or cable.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33037152240.html is a bit smaller, but big enough for larger IEMs (nothing else though).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32871856078.html is smaller still, good for earbuds or smaller IEMs like the Tin T2 with OEM cable. Not sure a t h i c c aftermarket cable would fit.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Well here are my impressions on the FH3:
> 
> Treble is very good in refinement, not peaky for me at all except for like 1 out of the hundreds of songs I went through. Extension is good and there is air (of course my LZ A6 puts it back in its place in terms of air and extension lol).
> 
> ...



L-shaped tuning, even mids and treble, good vocal balancing, good technicalities, bass at least as good as the YBF!  So did this just make the EE LX obsolete?!    

I’m sure the FH3 is great, and I am very glad it is.  I just wonder if the hyperbole will reach this level?


----------



## H T T

RikudouGoku said:


> Spoiler: Fiio FH3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Driver flex? That usually means pressure on the eardrums. I am quite sensitive to pressure. Maybe I opt for the FD1 instead.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> L-shaped tuning, even mids and treble, good vocal balancing, good technicalities, bass at least as good as the YBF!  So did this just make the EE LX obsolete?!
> 
> I’m sure the FH3 is great, and I am very glad it is.  I just wonder if the hyperbole will reach this level?


Havent heard the EE LX unfortunately. But the FH3 is great.




H T T said:


> Driver flex? That usually means pressure on the eardrums. I am quite sensitive to pressure. Maybe I opt for the FD1 instead.


I didnt feel any more pressure than I normally do with good fitting iems.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> Havent heard the EE LX unfortunately. But the FH3 is great.



I was kidding, of course.  I‘m definitely intrigued by the FH3, especially since I already like the FD1 so much.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I was kidding, of course.  I‘m definitely intrigued by the FH3, especially since I already like the FD1 so much.


lol   

I even tried to see if it was available somewhere in a dark corner in sweden


----------



## RikudouGoku

Fiio FH3 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh3.24543/reviews#item-review-24105

Grade: *S*

Speechless on how good it is at this price...it might dethrone the LZ A6 as my favorite iem or at the very least shares the nr 1 spot.


----------



## xanlamin

Do you have the FD1 to compare?


----------



## RikudouGoku

xanlamin said:


> Do you have the FD1 to compare?


If it isnt in my database then nope


----------



## xanlamin

RikudouGoku said:


> If it isnt in my database then nope


 thanks for the review!


----------



## RikudouGoku

xanlamin said:


> thanks for the review!


Thanks, hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## H T T

RikudouGoku said:


> Havent heard the EE LX unfortunately. But the FH3 is great.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt feel any more pressure than I normally do with good fitting iems.



Then the pressure can be a problem. I can definitely feel a difference with pressure-relieving phones and “normal” earphones. Thanks


----------



## RikudouGoku (Aug 11, 2020)

H T T said:


> Then the pressure can be a problem. I can definitely feel a difference with pressure-relieving phones and “normal” earphones. Thanks


No problem.  

EDIT: You could buy it with amazon and just return it if it is a problem for you though


----------



## IEMusic

H T T said:


> Then the pressure can be a problem. I can definitely feel a difference with pressure-relieving phones and “normal” earphones. Thanks


Use foam ear tips?


----------



## H T T

RikudouGoku said:


> No problem.
> 
> EDIT: You could buy it with amazon and just return it if it is a problem for you though



Thanks for the idea but I will wait. I have a DK-2001 and FH1s. If the FH3 can bring something unique then I will give



IEMusic said:


> IEMusic said:
> 
> 
> > Use foam ear tips?
> ...


----------



## RikudouGoku

People wanted the Fiio FD1 to have similar bass to the Urbanfun ISS014, but it is actually the FH3 that does that lol.


----------



## jibberish

My FH3 showed up suddenly Monday, the package was supposed to arrive Friday.  No complaints on that!  All of the below impressions are with the stock SPC cable.  I might try and throw a pure copper one on at some point, but I'm very happy with the sound as is, and have no real desire to mess with the mmcx connection for now. Build quality seems excellent and the nozzle and shell shape fits my ear perfectly.  Time will have to tell whether QC problems pop up but so far it seems really well made.

I agree with @RikudouGoku.  FH3 are pretty spectacular. Well balanced between male/female vocals, no harshness or shoutiness in the upper mids. FH3 doesn't have a "thin" mid range sound, male vocals in particular sound nice and full without being muddy or overly warm. There is really great texturing in the mids, you really get an engrossing experience with vocals, synths and guitars.  For the highs, I personally find this amount of treble extension, detail, and crispness to be just about perfect. Bass hits really hard with good slam, sub-bass extension, texture, musicality, the whole works, no mid-bass bleed that I can detect.

FH3 never falls apart in terms of technicalities when tracks get busy, much like the FD1 in that regard, but also presenting far more details and with grander presentation compared to the FD1. Comparing FH3 to something like the BQEYZ Spring 2 along these lines is really eye opening, Spring 2 technicalities noticeably degrade when handling demanding passages (bass gets loose, sound stage and separation collapse), but FH3 handles difficult passages with ease.

Separation/layering, and sound stage are really good. FH3 has possibly the best sound stage and imaging of any set I own - it's a duel between FH3 and Tanchjim Oxygen there.  I think Oxygen is a bit more well-rounded in terms of the proportional expansion stage in each dimension, and the Oxygen imaging might be a bit more precise, but FH3 projects much further outside of your head space.  Oxygen has more height than FH3, but FH3 has much more width and depth. Well recorded/mixed live recordings are extremely impressive and engaging on the FH3. 

I think that detail retrieval is very good, already I've picked out little details in songs I know well that are not presented as clearly on my other favorite IEMs. Then again I don't really own anything that is well known as a "detail monster" set, maybe the ER4XR kind of qualifies there? I might need to do some close comparison to the ER4XR on that front. 

The only real deal breaker I can see with the FH3 at this price is if someone really prioritizes the sound/timbre of a single DD rather than balanced armatures. The BAs here do what they are supposed to do though. Acoustic instruments and voices sound plenty natural, and I feel like the hybrid implementation is very nicely integrated.

I'm definitely still in the honeymoon phase, so surely take this statement with a grain of salt (ok, maybe a whole fistful of salt), but if I were forced to choose just one set in my collection and discard the rest, I think I'd keep the FH3. Over my Etys, JVC FDX1, Tanchjim Oxygen, etc. The hardest decision would probably be FH3 vs. Oxygen, but I think the FH3 just suits my tastes more in terms of mid range/vocals tuning, more bass impact, and grander sound stage expansion.

For the genres of music I listen to (mostly rock, some hip hop and electronic), FiIO have utterly nailed it here. If there's going to be an FH3 hype train, I'll sign up for a few shifts shoveling coal into the locomotive furnace.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jibberish said:


> My FH3 showed up suddenly Monday, the package was supposed to arrive Friday.  No complaints on that!  All of the below impressions are with the stock SPC cable.  I might try and throw a pure copper one on at some point, but I'm very happy with the sound as is, and have no real desire to mess with the mmcx connection for now. Build quality seems excellent and the nozzle and shell shape fits my ear perfectly.  Time will have to tell whether QC problems pop up but so far it seems really well made.
> 
> I agree with @RikudouGoku.  FH3 are pretty spectacular. Well balanced between male/female vocals, no harshness or shoutiness in the upper mids. FH3 doesn't have a "thin" mid range sound, male vocals in particular sound nice and full without being muddy or overly warm. There is really great texturing in the mids, you really get an engrossing experience with vocals, synths and guitars.  For the highs, I personally find this amount of treble extension, detail, and crispness to be just about perfect. Bass hits really hard with good slam, sub-bass extension, texture, musicality, the whole works, no mid-bass bleed that I can detect.
> 
> ...


Nice, seems I wasnt wrong about it then   

And yeah I would have been perfectly pleased with the treble extension/air IF I didnt have the LZ A6. The A6 truly has some great treble 
That soundstage is very big too but again the A6 is next level. (It is top 3 if we exclude the A6 in soundstage)


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> People wanted the Fiio FD1 to have similar bass to the Urbanfun ISS014, but it is actually the FH3 that does that lol.



FD1 has similar bass to the UF IMHO, it's just less in quantity/elevation.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> FD1 has similar bass to the UF IMHO, it's just less in quantity/elevation.


I guess that, combined with the higher (?) treble makes it sound brighter?


----------



## sidecross

jibberish said:


> My FH3 showed up suddenly Monday, the package was supposed to arrive Friday.  No complaints on that!  All of the below impressions are with the stock SPC cable.  I might try and throw a pure copper one on at some point, but I'm very happy with the sound as is, and have no real desire to mess with the mmcx connection for now. Build quality seems excellent and the nozzle and shell shape fits my ear perfectly.  Time will have to tell whether QC problems pop up but so far it seems really well made.
> 
> I agree with @RikudouGoku.  FH3 are pretty spectacular. Well balanced between male/female vocals, no harshness or shoutiness in the upper mids. FH3 doesn't have a "thin" mid range sound, male vocals in particular sound nice and full without being muddy or overly warm. There is really great texturing in the mids, you really get an engrossing experience with vocals, synths and guitars.  For the highs, I personally find this amount of treble extension, detail, and crispness to be just about perfect. Bass hits really hard with good slam, sub-bass extension, texture, musicality, the whole works, no mid-bass bleed that I can detect.
> 
> ...


I currently use the fh5 and fa7 with the bass of the fh5 being better than fa7, but the clarity of fa7 being much better than fh5; I hope the fh3 which comes in a few days has the best of both.


----------



## chickenmoon (Aug 12, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> I guess that, combined with the higher (?) treble makes it sound brighter?



Yes, although it might have a bit less upper mids than the UF but the treble is definitely significantly more on the FD1, overall a thinner/brighter listen to me and it doesn't please me as the UF does.


----------



## IEMusic (Aug 12, 2020)

chickenmoon said:


> FD1 has similar bass to the UF IMHO, it's just less in quantity/elevation.


MORE quantity in FD01, especially in the mid bass, with MP tape over the main vent.


----------



## chickenmoon

IEMusic said:


> MORE quantity in FD01, especially in the mid bass, with MP tape over the main vent.



I can live with the amount of bass they have and I'm not the greatest fan of blocking front vents as it increases flex and I then need to use foam tips which I like to avoid  as much as possible.  I find the treble a bit too hot/peaky however but more tip rolling might sort this out eventually.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Me right now


----------



## Jenerics

I just received mine yesterday and I have to agree! These are special in that there are not many compromises for the price.  They just do almost everything very well.

I'm finding that I'm enjoying them more than the Legacy 3 for their instrument separation and imaging. Also, the bass is quicker, more tight, and just as deep as the N3's.

Build quality and accessories are also fantastic for the price.


----------



## IEMusic

Eventually, I would love to see a comparison between the Legacy 3, the FH3, the ISN H40, and the FH5.


----------



## sidecross

IEMusic said:


> Eventually, I would love to see a comparison between the Legacy 3, the FH3, the ISN H40, and the FH5.


My first iem of note was a shure 530 (the one before the 535) and cost $500 and since then the quality of all micro-electronics and iem's has vastly improved as the price has dropped.


----------



## rggz

I'm happy that I hold my purchases and I didn't gamble with Urbanfun, the FH3 looks like what I was looking for as a "fun" set and a good upgrade from Blon. Btw, it seems the FH3's bass has the tuning of the big dogs...





I've overlayed the BGGAR's graph on PS. Sure, past 1k things are different but the bass looks so well done.


----------



## Jenerics

I should have my Nio’s very soon and will let you know how they compare!  😀


----------



## xanlamin (Aug 13, 2020)

Oh dear, I just got the FD1, looks like I got to buy the FH3 as well   
Can someone compare the FH3 with FD1?


----------



## RikudouGoku

rggz said:


> I'm happy that I hold my purchases and I didn't gamble with Urbanfun, the FH3 looks like what I was looking for as a "fun" set and a good upgrade from Blon. Btw, it seems the FH3's bass has the tuning of the big dogs...
> 
> 
> I've overlayed the BGGAR's graph on PS. Sure, past 1k things are different but the bass looks so well done.


I was afraid of that peak at 2,5k (?) before I got it. Turns out I was worried for nothing lol.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> I was afraid of that peak at 2,5k (?) before I got it. Turns out I was worried for nothing lol.



because its + less than 10db pinna gain from 1khz. That is very important. My ideal pinna gain is around that 8db. Thats why the H40 also sounded very nice and not shouty at all


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> because its + less than 10db pinna gain from 1khz. That is very important. My ideal pinna gain is around that 8db. Thats why the H40 also sounded very nice and not shouty at all


Although I guess comparing BGGAR´s graph to Crinacle´s isnt a smart thing to do since they have different measuring factors...


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Although I guess comparing BGGAR´s graph to Crinacle´s isnt a smart thing to do since they have different measuring factors...



Yeah but still if we can read the y axis (db increment) we can see how loud the pinna gain is.
See all TOTL tuningm their pinna gain mostly not over 10db on high mids while budget level chifi mostly strike more than 10db pinna gain, either 12db some IEM going wild +15db

My ideal preferences is +8db pinna gain


----------



## Slater

.


RikudouGoku said:


> Although I guess comparing BGGAR´s graph to Crinacle´s isnt a smart thing to do since they have different measuring factors...



Unfortunately, you can’t directly compare graphs from different sources.


----------



## lgcubana

xanlamin said:


> Oh dear, I just got the FD1, looks like I got to buy the FH3 as well
> Can someone compare the FH3 with FD1?






Very quick summary:
(24 hrs. on both)
Spotify Premium --> Note 4 --> Radsone ES100 --> SE cable

Sub bass, within a hair of one another.  The ever so slight nuance could be attributed to either acceptable production tolerances with the DDs or the FH3 may need more time in the oven. As the crossover would limit the amount of signal being sent to the DD, in the FH3

Vocals, FH3 is the clear winner (as expected).  Clearer and more presence. Enough to notice, but if you already have either the FD1/EA1, the upgrade would have to factor in the cost vs. benefit.

Mids are clear on both sets, but due to the BAs (on the FH3), the nod goes to the FH3

Treble, unable to properly test.  As my right ear decided to be a Primadonna today and be overly sensitive.

*The FH3 definitely needs added power.  Plugged directly into my phone, the overall playback was thin/distant. No bueno*


----------



## DynamicEars

lgcubana said:


> Very quick summary:
> (24 hrs. on both)
> Spotify Premium --> Note 4 --> Radsone ES100 --> SE cable
> 
> ...



can I add one?

looks, FH3 like a premium jewelry, EA1 like a toy sitting beside it.


----------



## rggz

lgcubana said:


> Very quick summary:
> (24 hrs. on both)
> Spotify Premium --> Note 4 --> Radsone ES100 --> SE cable
> 
> ...



Out of curiosity, have you compared both EQd or stock? and which codec on ES100?


----------



## Audio Fun (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi guys,
Hope you doing well, I posted the review for the review of Oriveti OH500 on head fi.
It is overall smooth, warm and musical IEM, with strong technical performance.
I really like it personally, if you intresting about OH500 please check out my review.
My review : https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/oriveti-oh500.23753/reviews


----------



## omegaorgun

CVJ CSN, I absolutely love these.


----------



## ErkH

seems like they fixed the treble on NX7 mk3


----------



## RikudouGoku

ErkH said:


> seems like they fixed the treble on NX7 mk3


Does anyone have the graphs for the NX7 pro? Like their own graph and not crinacle so we can compare it more accurately.


----------



## ErkH

RikudouGoku said:


> Does anyone have the graphs for the NX7 pro? Like their own graph and not crinacle so we can compare it more accurately.


----------



## Banbeucmas (Aug 14, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Although I guess comparing BGGAR´s graph to Crinacle´s isnt a smart thing to do since they have different measuring factors...


Pretty much. BGGAR graph face some nasty roll off in the bass due to the Apple Dongle variance. Crin isn't.

Excluding that and 10kHz. You can still compare it to some extent. Just that it isn't really as precise as within a single setup.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Does anyone have the graphs for the NX7 pro? Like their own graph and not crinacle so we can compare it more accurately.



What's wrong with crin's? I found his measurement as 1 of the best and accurate thus Im using same method.
I can measure the NX7 Pro but not anytime soon, my NX7 pro is modded also. Let me dedicate time to measure them this weekend if possible


----------



## lgcubana (Aug 14, 2020)

rggz said:


> Out of curiosity, have you compared both EQd or stock? and which codec on ES100?


I'm on an older phone (Note 4), running Android 6.x
AAC codec

This is my baseline EQ; which was used for both IEMs






DynamicEars said:


> can I add one?
> 
> looks, FH3 like a premium jewelry, EA1 like a toy sitting beside it.


True, but then again the build quality/choices are between a $29 and $129 units


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> What's wrong with crin's? I found his measurement as 1 of the best and accurate thus Im using same method.
> I can measure the NX7 Pro but not anytime soon, my NX7 pro is modded also. Let me dedicate time to measure them this weekend if possible


Yeah crin has awesome graphs. But you cant really compare a graph by the manufacturer to his.


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> But you cant really compare a graph by the manufacturer to his.


Not really. If you know what is off and what isn't then a comparison can still be doable.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah crin has awesome graphs. But you cant really compare a graph by the manufacturer to his.



Ohh sorry didn't catch your purpose to compare the nx7 pro graph from the manufacturer lol. My bad


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> Ohh sorry didn't catch your purpose to compare the nx7 pro graph from the manufacturer lol. My bad


Np, but it does look better so maybe they have a good one coming.


----------



## omegaorgun

The CSN's I pictured above are nicer to me than a L3. I might be nuts, deaf or both but this is a competitor to BL-03 and YBF as budget king IMO.
https://www.amazon.com/CVJ-Professi...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EZSH6DK0DPRT14AJEFWZ


----------



## Nimweth

FireLion said:


> The CSN's I pictured above are nicer to me than a L3. I might be nuts, deaf or both but this is a competitor to BL-03 and YBF as budget king IMO.
> https://www.amazon.com/CVJ-Professi...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EZSH6DK0DPRT14AJEFWZ


No, you're not nuts and you're not deaf. CSN is superb. I consider it the best multi hybrid in my collection.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> No, you're not nuts and you're not deaf. CSN is superb. I consider it the best multi hybrid in my collection.



One thing I’ve been hesitant about with the CSN is the driver configuration isn’t clear.

CVJ describes the BAs 2 different ways.

One way is with (2) 50060 and (3) 30095:


But another is with (4) 50060 and (1) 30095:


So which is it? It matters to me especially if the 2 BAs right in the nozzle are 30095.


----------



## jant71

@Slater  second pic should be a botch. Who ,ever perhaps, put a midrange armature inside the nozzle?


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> @Slater  second pic should be a botch. Who ,ever perhaps, put a midrange armature inside the nozzle?






FH3 has it, but it isnt peaky at all. Which I believe is usually the case when it is placed there.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> FH3 has it, but it isnt peaky at all. Which I believe is usually the case when it is placed there.



Think you misread. Mids driver in the nozzle and not the treble driver. So, in my theory, the second pic most likely off on the numbers 50060 in the pic when actually it should have been 30095 for the nozzle one.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Think you misread. Mids driver in the nozzle and not the treble driver. So, in my theory, the second pic most likely off on the numbers 50060 in the pic when actually it should have been 30095 for the nozzle one.


oh, I get it now.


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> One thing I’ve been hesitant about with the CSN is the driver configuration isn’t clear.
> 
> CVJ describes the BAs 2 different ways.
> 
> ...


The review at the phonograph.net quotes 2 x 50060 and 3 x 30095. The CA16 and TRN VX both have 3 x 30095 so that's probably the configuration. Whatever, the CSN has a smooth open treble not like a model with a treble BA in the nozzle.


----------



## No Disc

Could someone kindly suggest some Chi-Fi mid-tier IEMs to consider.    Price range $125-$300.  Source is  Chord Mojo/Poly combo.  I currently have a Sennheiser HD600 as my reference.      On my list I am considering the TRI-I3 and the Kanas Moon Drops.  Any others I should consider?

Thanks much.


----------



## RikudouGoku

No Disc said:


> Could someone kindly suggest some Chi-Fi mid-tier IEMs to consider.    Price range $125-$300.  Source is  Chord Mojo/Poly combo.  I currently have a Sennheiser HD600 as my reference.      On my list I am considering the TRI-I3 and the Kanas Moon Drops.  Any others I should consider?
> 
> Thanks much.


Fiio FH3
LZ A6
Tin Hifi P1 (if PEQ is possible)


----------



## IEMusic

No Disc said:


> Could someone kindly suggest some Chi-Fi mid-tier IEMs to consider.    Price range $125-$300.  Source is  Chord Mojo/Poly combo.  I currently have a Sennheiser HD600 as my reference.      On my list I am considering the TRI-I3 and the Kanas Moon Drops.  Any others I should consider?
> 
> Thanks much.


Along with those mentioned above, I’d also research:
- Penon Orb
- Mangird Tea
- Tanchjim Oxygen
- NF Audio NA2 and NM2


----------



## omegaorgun

Nimweth said:


> No, you're not nuts and you're not deaf. CSN is superb. I consider it the best multi hybrid in my collection.



I put the spinfits on and very happy with it. It hasn't been hyped as much as other brands and I find it more engaging than many of them.

I know a channel called dbs tech talk will have a set next week so he will do a review at some point. 
He has reviewed some high end IEMs so it will be good to see how they stack up.


----------



## No Disc

RikudouGoku said:


> Fiio FH3
> LZ A6
> Tin Hifi P1 (if PEQ is possible)



That's quite a list there on your spreadsheet!   I fortunately live in China, so I am probably going to just head over to Guangzhou to find a large IEM store that has many of the Chi-Fi brands and have a listen.  Since my source is portable, the  reviewing process should be less time consuming and expensive. Do you happen to know any stores?


----------



## RikudouGoku

No Disc said:


> That's quite a list there on your spreadsheet!   I fortunately live in China, so I am probably going to just head over to Guangzhou to find a large IEM store that has many of the Chi-Fi brands and have a listen.  Since my source is portable, the  reviewing process should be less time consuming and expensive. Do you happen to know any stores?


I live in Sweden so I dont know any stores in china (or anywhere else for that matter).

Although E-earphones in japan seem to have a lot of iems.


----------



## lgcubana (Aug 15, 2020)

No Disc said:


> That's quite a list there on your spreadsheet!   I fortunately live in China, so I am probably going to just head over to Guangzhou to find a large IEM store that has many of the Chi-Fi brands and have a listen.  Since my source is portable, the  reviewing process should be less time consuming and expensive. Do you happen to know any stores?


A few of the suggestions require additional amping.  What are you using for your source, a phone or a DAP ?
&
What's your preferred sound signature or music genres ?


----------



## H T T

No Disc said:


> Could someone kindly suggest some Chi-Fi mid-tier IEMs to consider.    Price range $125-$300.  Source is  Chord Mojo/Poly combo.  I currently have a Sennheiser HD600 as my reference.      On my list I am considering the TRI-I3 and the Kanas Moon Drops.  Any others I should consider?
> 
> Thanks much.



You migh want to look at:

Dunu DK-2001
Dunu SA3
final E4000 and E5000
Penon Orb


----------



## pfloyd

Nimweth said:


> No, you're not nuts and you're not deaf. CSN is superb. I consider it the best multi hybrid in my collection.


Say Nimweth, I’m a big fan of the CCA ca16 and was wondering how the CSN compares. Right of the bat I’d say the build/material quality is better but how about sound?


----------



## Nimweth

pfloyd said:


> Say Nimweth, I’m a big fan of the CCA ca16 and was wondering how the CSN compares. Right of the bat I’d say the build/material quality is better but how about sound?


You could start by reading my reviews of the two in the showcase sections. There is a comment in the CA16 review about the CSN. Broadly, the CA16 is warmer in tone overall and the CSN is more neutral and slightly brighter (but never harsh). Neither is fatiguing. The build on the CSN is very good as you say.


----------



## illumidata

No Disc said:


> Could someone kindly suggest some Chi-Fi mid-tier IEMs to consider.    Price range $125-$300.  Source is  Chord Mojo/Poly combo.  I currently have a Sennheiser HD600 as my reference.      On my list I am considering the TRI-I3 and the Kanas Moon Drops.  Any others I should consider?
> 
> Thanks much.



I think the Kanas has been superseded by Moondrop Kxxs, Starfield and Kxxx (same shell painted differently, all tuned the same, using different driver materials). Last one is a Drop exclusive so probably only viable if you’re in the US. Good choices for single DDs with good tonality.

If your reference point is headphones and you want a big soundstage, Tri i3, LZ A6 and ISN H40 are all notorious in that regard. They’re tuned quite differently though and are all massive! I hear good things about the Penon Orb as well.

Good luck.


----------



## DynamicEars

H40, with easy mod.


----------



## No Disc

lgcubana said:


> A few of the suggestions require additional amping.  What are you using for your source, a phone or a DAP ?
> &
> What's your preferred sound signature or music genres ?



I am using Chord Mojo / Poly combo.  Mojo is on the warm side of Natural, and most describe as Musical.   I have not read anything they will not drive.   Probably moving to Chord Hugo in future.


----------



## No Disc

illumidata said:


> I think the Kanas has been superseded by Moondrop Kxxs, Starfield and Kxxx (same shell painted differently, all tuned the same, using different driver materials). Last one is a Drop exclusive so probably only viable if you’re in the US. Good choices for single DDs with good tonality.
> 
> If your reference point is headphones and you want a big soundstage, Tri i3, LZ A6 and ISN H40 are all notorious in that regard. They’re tuned quite differently though and are all massive! I hear good things about the Penon Orb as well.
> 
> Good luck.



After some more reflection I have decided to not set a budget limit, and just find my end game Headphone or IEM.  I already love the Chord sound so I will be looking for something to pair with that.   The ideal sound for me is intimate,  textured, and the music sounds effortless.  The "sound" allows the listener to feel the emotion the musician is creating.  The sound was mesmerizing.  I have heard this sound in my system, but it has been elusive  and I have not been able to recreate it.   As fate would have it, literally the day after I hit the right configuration to achieve the sound I was seeking, the laptop being used as the DAP died. and I was never able to recreate it since.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

ErkH said:


> seems like they fixed the treble on NX7 mk3


I have a pair on an airplane right now. I wonder what revision I'll get.


----------



## RikudouGoku




----------



## Nimweth (Aug 17, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


>


Yes, I have been looking at these. They look like the love child of the T3 and the Elecom CB1000! Do you have a link to the store? 
I have Tin T3 and TRI i4, both 1DD + Knowles BA. Impressions soon please! And comparisons to T3 and i4 if you have them. TIA


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I have been looking at these. I have Tin T3 and TRI i4, both 1DD + Knowles BA. Impressions soon please! And comparisons to T3 and i4 if you have them. TIA


I am going to review it (review unit). 

I had planned to compare it to the T3 since they look so damn similar before I got it but they are very different in signature though...

Dont have the I4 so cant compare with that unfortunately. 

Will compare with the Blon 03, Shozy form 1.1 and the Urbanfun ISS014.

If there are any wishes for comparison, please tell me and I consider it.


----------



## zenki

Some say it's better than Audiosense


----------



## unifutomaki

Some say it copied TinHiFi's homework

All we know is, it's not the Stig. It's the TingKer TK200!


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> Some say it copied TinHiFi's homework
> 
> All we know is, it's not the Stig. It's the TingKer TK200!


Actually the TK200 came out before the Tin T2.


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> Actually the TK200 came out before the Tin T2.



Rip joke


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> Rip joke


Well, I also thought that audiosense copied Tin lol.


----------



## Slater

zenki said:


> Some say it's better than Audiosense



Tingker is Audiosense. They just changed their name.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Tingker is Audiosense. They just changed their name.


Its their sister company I believe. Similar to KZ and CCA.


----------



## Slater (Aug 17, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Its their sister company I believe. Similar to KZ and CCA.



Nope, Audiosense is just more western and relevant sounding than Tingker.

The T180 and T260 were literally identical except the name on the box, and sold as the Tingker T180 and Tingker T260 way back since 2016, before they rebranded themselves as Audiosense.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tingker-t180.21340/reviews




https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tingker-t260.21341/


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Nope, the T180 and T260 were literally identical except the name on the box, and sold as the Tingker T180 and Tingker T260 before they rebranded themselves as Audiosense.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tingker-t180.21340/reviews
> 
> ...


Oh wow, didnt know that...
So is it more like how Tin *Audio *renamed to Tin *HIFI*?


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Oh wow, didnt know that...
> So is it more like how Tin *Audio *renamed to Tin *HIFI*?



Exactly


----------



## zenki

So Tingker is the parent company?
Not the other way around as ppl said.
lolz


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Tingker is Audiosense. They just changed their name.



never knew that.. thank for the info


----------



## unifutomaki

Slater said:


> Nope, Audiosense is just more western and relevant sounding than Tingker.
> 
> The T180 and T260 were literally identical except the name on the box, and sold as the Tingker T180 and Tingker T260 way back since 2016, before they rebranded themselves as Audiosense.
> 
> ...



Pretty savvy rebranding, if you ask me


----------



## arjuna93

No Disc said:


> I am using Chord Mojo / Poly combo.  Mojo is on the warm side of Natural, and most describe as Musical.   I have not read anything they will not drive.   Probably moving to Chord Hugo in future.



This definitely makes sense. Hugo (1st ver.) is simply amazing.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Bassheads raise your hand. 

Tingker TK200 > TFZ No.3


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tingker TK200 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ti...n-ear-monitor.21348/reviews#item-review-24144

Grade B+

The bass is clean even with its extreme quantity. As much quantity as the TFZ No.3 but cleaner. 
NR 1 basshead rec.


(can the mods or someone fix the name of the review page lol)


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi friends, there's another Aliexpress sale coming on 24/08/20. Not sure what the reason for sale is, but who cares, stuff is on sale LOL. Managed to compile the *lowest *sale prices that I saw while browsing thru Aliexpress.

Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with us!  I'm not sure if you might have delivery/shipping issues to your country due to covid, so best to check with the others from your country if you are doubtful that Aliexpress can deliver within the stipulated timeframes (if at all).

Sale prices are:
- forecasted, so you can add it in your wishlist first, then the price will go down on 24/08/20 itself.
- before stacking coupons.
- with following certain stores (for follower discounts).
- desktop prices (the Aliexpress app tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with app use, potentially the price is lower.
- in USD.


*IEMS:*
BGVP Zero - $70
BLON BL-03 - $24
BLON BL-05 - $36
BQEYZ Spring 1 - $104
BQEYZ Spring 2 - $145
CCA C10 Pro - $35
CCA C12 - $30
CCA CA16 - $50(CCA CA16 is a newly released hybrid)
CCA C16 - $68 (CCA C16 without the A is an older model 8 BA hybrid, not to be confused with the above)
CVJ CS8 - $27
CVJ CSA - $16
CVJ CSN - $47
FAAEAL Hibiscus - $35
Fiio FD1 - $75
Fiio FH3 - $139
ISN D10 - $157
KBEAR Diamond - $66
KBEAR KB04 - $24
KBEAR KS2 - $20
Kinera Freya - $222
KZ ZSN Pro X - $19
KZ ZS10 Pro - $26
KZ ZSX - $35
LZ A6 - $209
LZ A6 Mini - $49
NICEHCK NX7 Pro - $79
Shozy Form 1.1 - $68
Shozy Form 1.4 - $176
Shuoer Tape - $102
SMABAT NCO - $52
Tanchjim Oxygen - $216
Tin P1 - $144
Tin T2 - $31
Tin T2 Plus - $46
Tin T4 - $87
TFZ No. 3 - $83
TFZ Live 1 - $36
Toneking Lucifer - $136
TRI I3 - $144
TRN BA5 - $42
TRN STM - $20
TRN V90 - $31
TRN VX - $65
Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 - $62



*EARBUDS:*
FAAEAL Datura Pro - $22
KBEAR Knight - $10
NiceHCK B40 - $8
NiceHCK ME80 - $13
SMABAT M2 Pro - $59
SMABAT ST10S (Black Silver) - $75
SMABAT ST10S (Black Gold) - $117


Looks like the flagship Audiosense stuff, Moondrop stuff, Thieaudio Legacy stuff, Mangird stuff ain't on sale.

Happy shopping, and sorry about your wallet in advance!!!


----------



## zenki (Aug 19, 2020)

It's on now, no need for 24/8


----------



## baskingshark

zenki said:


> It's on now, no need for 24/8



Are u sure? I just checked and the sale prices are reflected below the current prices. If u click on an item that is scheduled to be on sale (not every item), there's a sale price forecasted for 24/08/20 in blue. This is an example:


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> Hi friends, there's another Aliexpress sale coming on 24/08/20. Not sure what the reason for sale is


Chinese Valentines Day


----------



## No Disc

Will probably be attending a sound exhibition in Guangzhou this coming weekend if the Typhoon slamming South China lets up.  Supposed to be some Chi-Fi headphone /earphone manufactures and dealers there.  I only know for certain that Kinera is exhibiting  Not sure what to expect, but I hope to get a chance to listen to some mid to high end models.


----------



## Slater

superuser1 said:


> Chinese Valentines Day



National Taco Day


----------



## unifutomaki

Damn... AE even gave me a S$7 off S$49 coupon to mark the occasion.. it's like they want me to get the CCA C10 pro that has been sitting in my cart... It's a sign


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> Damn... AE even gave me a S$7 off S$49 coupon to mark the occasion.. it's like they want me to get the CCA C10 pro that has been sitting in my cart... It's a sign



Really? How/where did you get that?


----------



## unifutomaki

Slater said:


> Really? How/where did you get that?



It just popped up when I launched the app.


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> It just popped up when I launched the app.



Dang, I wish that would happen to me. Just like the people that always get eBay coupons sent to them from eBay for absolutely no reason. I’ve spent tens of thousands of dollars on eBay over the last 20+ years, and I think I’ve only ever gotten a coupon invitation once


----------



## feverfive

Slater said:


> Dang, I wish that would happen to me. Just like the people that always get eBay coupons sent to them from eBay for absolutely no reason. I’ve spent tens of thousands of dollars on eBay over the last 20+ years, and I think I’ve only ever gotten a coupon invitation once


Same here.  Likewise with Amazon; I have friends/family constantly crowing about extra gift card credit they get when buying/re-loading gift card balances at Amazon.  I see the link for it, but get the "sorry, you are not eligible" message when I click on it.  Between eBay and Amazon, I easily have spent upwards of $20K the last 15 years or so.


----------



## lgcubana

Slater said:


> Dang, I wish that would happen to me. Just like the people that always get eBay coupons sent to them from eBay for absolutely no reason. I’ve spent tens of thousands of dollars on eBay over the last 20+ years, and I think I’ve only ever gotten a coupon invitation once


Maybe AE is only now publishing the coupons.  I didn't see this yesterday


----------



## Arzach

Is there any cheap-ish iem of the type which you stick deep inside the ear canal to cancel outside noise, etymotic-style so to speak?


----------



## IEMusic

Arzach said:


> Is there any cheap-ish iem of the type which you stick deep inside the ear canal to cancel outside noise, etymotic-style so to speak?


The Moondrop SSR.  One of the main downsides of multi/triple flange tips is that they tend to dampen the upper mids and treble, due to the extra long ear tip.  I wonder if this could be used to our advantage with the SSR?  Perhaps it could provide outstanding isolation along with a tamer upper midrange?


----------



## Arzach

IEMusic said:


> The Moondrop SSR.  One of the main downsides of multi/triple flange tips is that they tend to dampen the upper mids and treble, due to the extra long ear tip.  I wonder if this could be used to our advantage with the SSR?  Perhaps it could provide outstanding isolation along with a tamer upper midrange?


Thanks but the tip doesn't look small at all.


----------



## Audio Fun (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi guys,
Hope you doing well, I did the review for the Audiosesne AQ3, if you intresting for that you can check it out.
AQ3 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-aq3.24127/reviews


----------



## chinmie

Arzach said:


> Is there any cheap-ish iem of the type which you stick deep inside the ear canal to cancel outside noise, etymotic-style so to speak?



if the goal is to cancel maximum amount of noise, we don't necessarily need a deep insertion type IEMs per se, but we can also use a bigger surfaced IEMs that can cover large area of the ears. find IEMs with CIEM-like form (like the KZ ZS3 and 4), they work great at noise blocking



IEMusic said:


> The Moondrop SSR.  One of the main downsides of multi/triple flange tips is that they tend to dampen the upper mids and treble, due to the extra long ear tip.  I wonder if this could be used to our advantage with the SSR?  Perhaps it could provide outstanding isolation along with a tamer upper midrange?



interestingly, on Etymotic IEMs, we need to use eartips with long and narrow nozzles like/similar to the triple flanges to make the treble clear and crisp. using any other shorter nozzles, or wider ones, would "chop off" the high treble frequency


----------



## InvisibleInk

Arzach said:


> Is there any cheap-ish iem of the type which you stick deep inside the ear canal to cancel outside noise, etymotic-style so to speak?



Perhaps the Final Audio E500, E1000, or E2000?


----------



## DBaldock9

Arzach said:


> Is there any cheap-ish iem of the type which you stick deep inside the ear canal to cancel outside noise, etymotic-style so to speak?



These HiFi BCD Earphones from eBay have a thin barrel.
They don't come with the triple flange tips, but the nozzles are ~4.5mm - and there are multi-flange tips that would fit.
One word of warning - there are quality control issues reported - mine are wired "backwards" (Right <> Left), and others have had out of phase drivers.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Performance-Hifi-BCD-Earphones/232970334653


----------



## kmmbd (Aug 20, 2020)

Received the newly released (Ocharaku) Co-Donguri Shizuku S2 directly from Amazon Japan (~$35). First impressions:

Good packaging, nice final E-type (Clear) tips
IEM is solidly built, beautiful cable (one of the best fixed cables I've come across)
Comfortable fit, zero pressure-buildup (thanks to pressure-relief vents at the back of IEM)
Good bass, not overpowering but not anemic either.
Mids are colored, gets close to shoutiness, vocals are unnatural, male vocals are especially unsatisfying to listen to
String instruments lack their natural reverb, quite odd tonality in general
Good treble, surprisingly, but not very good at overall resolution/detail retrieval
Intimate soundstage, poor imaging.
These impressions might change over the course of a full review/extended usage, but for now, I am kinda disappointed with the Shizuku S2. Well, they look unique/cool so at least it's not another boring 3D-printed generic-shell IEM.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Feeling a little salty about paying $20 more for an IEM last week than it will be next week.


----------



## chinmie

kmmbd said:


> Received the newly released (Ocharaku) Co-Donguri Shizuku S2 directly from Amazon Japan (~$35). First impressions:
> 
> Good packaging, nice final E-type (Clear) tips
> IEM is solidly built, beautiful cable (one of the best fixed cables I've come across)
> ...



have you by any chance ever tried the first version of donguri shizuku?


----------



## kmmbd

chinmie said:


> have you by any chance ever tried the first version of donguri shizuku?


No, unfortunately. Given the nature of the second version though I'm not too tempted...


----------



## chinmie

kmmbd said:


> No, unfortunately. Given the nature of the second version though I'm not too tempted...



i didn't find the first version appealing too. it was much hyped for it's clarity. whioe i think it does live up on that aspect, but other aspect like the driver flex and rather 2D staging i didn't like


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Hi friends, there's another Aliexpress sale coming on 24/08/20. Not sure what the reason for sale is, but who cares, stuff is on sale LOL. Managed to compile the *lowest *sale prices that I saw while browsing thru Aliexpress.
> 
> Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with us!  I'm not sure if you might have delivery/shipping issues to your country due to covid, so best to check with the others from your country if you are doubtful that Aliexpress can deliver within the stipulated timeframes (if at all).
> 
> ...


In addition, Nicehck C16 cables are available for as low as $14. A nice deal to get such a high quality cable dirt cheap. I'm personally looking forward to purchase T2+ and a couple of C16 cables as part of ramping up my Collect Cables initiative. Lol


----------



## mochill

InvisibleInk said:


> Perhaps the Final Audio E500, E1000, or E2000?


Also advanced sound 1m , sleeper


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Dani157 said:


> In addition, Nicehck C16 cables are available for as low as $14. A nice deal to get such a high quality cable dirt cheap. I'm personally looking forward to purchase T2+ and a couple of C16 cables as part of ramping up my Collect Cables initiative. Lol


The 16-core TRNs (v2?) are $9 right now, down from 12-15.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dont forget to get the 10/6/2 usd coupons from the energy lab game. Takes like 2 minutes to get all three coupons.

("browse for 5+ seconds", you can just instantly click out of the page no need to wait 5 seconds everytime lol.)


----------



## RikudouGoku

What are you guys going to get on this sale?

I am tempted by the Tanchjim Oxygen...


----------



## Tonymac136

Still half tempted by the Tin P1. Incredibly tempted by the T2 Plus. I've got too much gear really and not a huge amount of cash.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tonymac136 said:


> Still half tempted by the Tin P1. Incredibly tempted by the T2 Plus. I've got too much gear really and not a huge amount of cash.


" I've got too much gear really and not a huge amount of cash." - Said by every head-fier   

P1 is great if you have the amp for it and also if you EQ. Otherwise it is pretty meh.


----------



## unifutomaki

Tonymac136 said:


> Still half tempted by the Tin P1. Incredibly tempted by the T2 Plus. I've got too much gear really and not a huge amount of cash.



The T2 Plus is worth every penny.


----------



## InvisibleInk

mochill said:


> Also advanced sound 1m , sleeper


I went to their website here only to be disappointed.


----------



## Tonymac136

unifutomaki said:


> The T2 Plus is worth every penny.



I thought it probably would be. I love the original T2 so I'm keen to try it. But the P1 is so tempting and I don't think I can afford both.


----------



## InvisibleInk

RikudouGoku said:


> What are you guys going to get on this sale?
> 
> I am tempted by the Tanchjim Oxygen...



I've convinced myself that the CCA CA16 is worth a shot.


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 21, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> What are you guys going to get on this sale?
> 
> I am tempted by the Tanchjim Oxygen...



So close to pulling the trigger on the Moondrop SSR...

It's not discounted per se, but given how rarely (if ever) Moondrop stuff is discounted, stacking coupons during these sales seems to be the way to get the price down on them


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> So close to pulling the trigger on the Moondrop SSR...
> 
> It's not discounted per se, but given how rarely (if ever) Moondrop stuff is discounted, stacking coupons during these sales seems to be the way to get the price down on them


Still waiting for the SSP


----------



## IEMusic

The Tanchjim Oxygen is very tempting to me also.  I’m just so curious what it is that makes them so special.


----------



## chickenmoon

I'm tempted by the 7hz i99. Discount's real good and with a seller coupon on top even better. Not sure yet if I will plunge though.


----------



## DynamicEars

IEMusic said:


> The Tanchjim Oxygen is very tempting to me also.  I’m just so curious what it is that makes them so special.



I've been long wanting to buy oxygen, from that time when I bought my Kanas Pro, OXygen was KP's main competitor, but higher in price and always get positive reviews. I think the tuning is sooo good, the one famous of tune the BL-03 after it. Combine with better driver than BL-03, and larger shell, they told to be have airy and large soundstage.
Weird though, the BL-03 and Oxygen sharing same short nozzle length, coincidence or part of the tuning secret? logically nozzle acts as "resonance chamber" too but i'm not sure about that.


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> I've been long wanting to buy oxygen, from that time when I bought my Kanas Pro, OXygen was KP's main competitor, but higher in price and always get positive reviews. I think the tuning is sooo good, the one famous of tune the BL-03 after it. Combine with better driver than BL-03, and larger shell, they told to be have airy and large soundstage.
> Weird though, the BL-03 and Oxygen sharing same short nozzle length, coincidence or part of the tuning secret? logically nozzle acts as "resonance chamber" too but i'm not sure about that.



I remember reading somewhere that the tuner of the BL-03 and Oxygen was the same guy. Probably the sound signature is influenced by this short nozzle. Though this short nozzle is a pain to get a good fit for some with bigger ears!


----------



## Cevisi (Aug 21, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> I've been long wanting to buy oxygen, from that time when I bought my Kanas Pro, OXygen was KP's main competitor, but higher in price and always get positive reviews. I think the tuning is sooo good, the one famous of tune the BL-03 after it. Combine with better driver than BL-03, and larger shell, they told to be have airy and large soundstage.
> Weird though, the BL-03 and Oxygen sharing same short nozzle length, coincidence or part of the tuning secret? logically nozzle acts as "resonance chamber" too but i'm not sure about that.


longer and thinner nozzel equals more treble energy can be to sharp if it is to long and thin.
Short and wide equals with lesser treble energy


Got this told by a diy expert


----------



## darmanastartes

I really can't recommend the sound of the Oxygen enough.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the tuner of the BL-03 and Oxygen was the same guy. Probably the sound signature is influenced by this short nozzle. Though this short nozzle is a pain to get a good fit for some with bigger ears!





Cevisi said:


> longer and thinner nozzel equals more treble energy can be to sharp if it is to long and thin.
> Short and wide equals with lesser treble energy



right, i was thinking the same, longer nozzle made sounds resonance more, and most affected frequencies are highs, similar to eartips, small bore eartips made more treble energy.


----------



## lgcubana (Aug 21, 2020)

Tonymac136 said:


> I thought it probably would be. I love the original T2 so I'm keen to try it. But the P1 is so tempting and I don't think I can afford both.


Unless you have difficulty with larger IEMs, (_*hype mode on:*_) forget both of them and get the best aspects of the two, in the KBear Tri I3.  About $133 USD, after some basic coupon options, this coming Monday.

*Hype mode off*:
I haven't tried out the Tin T2 Pro Plus (Edit: can't keep up with the names), but I can say the P1 is an infant, compared to the well roundedness of the Tri i3.


----------



## IEManiac

lgcubana said:


> Unless you have difficulty with larger IEMs, (_*hype mode on:*_) forget both of them and get the best aspects of the two, in the KBear Tri I3.  About $133 USD, after some basic coupon options, this coming Monday.
> 
> *Hype mode off*:
> I haven't tried out the Tin T2 Pro Plus (Edit: can't keep up with the names), but I can say the P1 is an infant, compared to the well roundedness of the Tri i3.


Owner of both the T2+ and I3, I can say they are both very good, both sound very different and both are worth owning.


----------



## No Disc

Pulled the trigger today on the Kinera Baldr, the booth was noisy as heck, But in comparison with the entire lineup, I felt the SQ was better than the others. I got 18% Show discount. My first real IEM. I will take delivery next week.


----------



## lgcubana

No Disc said:


> Pulled the trigger today on the Kinera Baldr, the booth was noisy as heck, But in comparison with the entire lineup, I felt the SQ was better than the others. I got 18% Show discount. My first real IEM. I will take delivery next week.


I'm surprised that (during a worldwide pandemic) this type of exhibition is allowed to open.  Wouldn't this type of venue open you up to  contact exposure, if you sample an IEM/Headphone ?

Making you an Eskimo cousin, with a large amount of strangers.


----------



## No Disc (Aug 22, 2020)

lgcubana said:


> I'm surprised that (during a worldwide pandemic) this type of exhibition is allowed to open.  Wouldn't this type of venue open you up to  contact exposure, if you sample an IEM/Headphone ?
> 
> Making you an Eskimo cousin, with a large amount of strangers.



China is at the forefront of containment measures.  Everyone wears masks, your temperature is taken at the entrance / exit of every building you enter, or exit, your phone app tracks your whereabouts, and when you leave a public area, you can scan a QR code to be automatically notified if anyone that was in the same time/proximity to where you were at was exposed.    The only known flareups have been in Beijing a couple of months ago.  I feel safer in China than I would traveling to another country.

Entry to the show was free. Registration for the show is done all though your phone, and the #2 step you have to fill out a questionnaire form telling the app where you were and where you are going, and the #3 step confirms your temperature was taken and photo verification of who you are. You cannot enter the show without doing this, and this took about 20 minutes.


----------



## Luis1316

No Disc said:


> China is at the forefront of containment measures.  Everyone wears masks, your temperature is taken at the entrance / exit of every building you enter, or exit, your phone app tracks your whereabouts, and when you leave a public area, you can scan a QR code to be automatically notified if anyone that was in the same time/proximity to where you were at was exposed.    The only known flareups have been in Beijing a couple of months ago.  I feel safer in China than I would traveling to another country.
> 
> Entry to the show was free. Registration for the show is done all though your phone, and the #2 step you have to fill out a questionnaire form telling the app where you were and where you are going, and the #3 step confirms your temperature was taken and photo verification of who you are. You cannot enter the show without doing this, and this took about 20 minutes.


There's people that don't know that they have the coronavirus thing already properly handled down around june. It's great that they're still taking a lot of measures and tests around the country.
That show looks amazing, it's in Guanzhou right? Is there any new stuff showing up?


----------



## No Disc

Luis1316 said:


> There's people that don't know that they have the coronavirus thing already properly handled down around june. It's great that they're still taking a lot of measures and tests around the country.
> That show looks amazing, it's in Guanzhou right? Is there any new stuff showing up?



Yes, Guangzhou.  They had a large book of exhibitors it was an Audio Visual show, and not primary focused on headphones or audio.  There was only one other exhibiter showing a decent IEM (EPZ), but I didn't know much about the company.  I did have a listen to it, and it sounded pretty good, but I think the Kinera sounded better.


----------



## mochill

InvisibleInk said:


> I went to their website here only to be disappointed.


That's weird , try Google search


----------



## zenki

@No Disc Give us more!!!


----------



## No Disc

zenki said:


> @No Disc Give us more!!!



Sure, as soon as I take delivery of the unit I will offer my impressions.    Here is what I can share with you now.

Each of high end Kinera are hand painted, so each is unique.  They are hand painted by artist Cynthia Hwang, who also happens to be the wife of the owner of Kinera.  Attatched are photoa of the Kinera packaging assembly line, a photo of Cynthia, and Cynthia taking part of a China steaming shopping channel demonstrating how she hand paints all the IEM shells.


----------



## BubisUK (Aug 23, 2020)

I am thinking about getting audiosense t260 or t300 on the sale, anyone had a chance to listen to these 2? Is T300 worth the extra cash? Or maybe you have any other recommendations for bright sounding IEM, that would have <5mm nozzle size. Thanks


----------



## darmanastartes (Aug 23, 2020)

The KBEAR KB04 is the best budget 1+1 hybrid I've heard in its price range by a wide margin. It uses a 10mm PU diaphragm dynamic driver and a balanced armature on each side, and retails for around $25. It released back in March but my review unit was delayed by a few months thanks to COVID-related shipping issues. It has a V-shaped tuning and great technical performance for its price range.

My full review, which includes measurements and comparisons to three other budget 1+1 hybrids, is up now: https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/kbear-kb04-review-b1edb0419081


----------



## PhonoPhi

darmanastartes said:


> The KBEAR KB04 is the best budget 1+1 hybrid I've heard in its price range by a wide margin. It uses a 10mm PU diaphragm dynamic driver and a balanced armature on each side, and retails for around $25. It released back in March but my review unit was delayed by a few months thanks to COVID-related shipping issues. It has a V-shaped tuning and great technical performance for its price range.
> 
> My full review, which includes measurements and comparisons to three other budget 1+1 hybrids, is up now: https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/kbear-kb04-review-b1edb0419081


My limited take on budget DD+BA hybrids (from my experience with recent KZs, including ZSN Pro X, Fiio FH1, etc) is that they are good to get an idea whether one likes BAs or not and then move with either with a single DD or more BAs in hybrids or all-BAs.

For ~$25, multihybrids from C10 to ZS10 pro feel superior to me due to their generally better DD/BA transition and fuller mids.


----------



## xilon

Hello guys. I recently tried a friend's Shini Q140 ear hook style headphones and I my reaction was "WOOOOOW"!! These 3$ (yes 3$ on aliexpress) things have one of the best signature I've ever heard in my whole life (I own several chifi iems). I searched Head-fi for some opinion about these and found nothing! It is not  possible nobody has never tried these. Seriously these mini headphones are a true MIRACLE for their price!!




The bass is so delicate, fast and precise (not for basshead obviously) with sweet mids and crystal clear highs. Large soundstage with precise instrument separation. They sound incredibly good with everything!! Despite their design these are light and comfortable even for long sessions. Obviously you have to increase the volume compared to iems.
I believe every member of this thread should order a pair of these gems and give them a try.


----------



## TheVortex

xilon said:


> Hello guys. I recently tried a friend's Shini Q140 ear hook style headphones and I my reaction was "WOOOOOW"!! These 3$ (yes 3$ on aliexpress) things have one of the best signature I've ever heard in my whole life (I own several chifi iems). I searched Head-fi for some opinion about these and found nothing! It is not  possible nobody has never tried these. Seriously these mini headphones are a true MIRACLE for their price!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you got a link?


----------



## jant71 (Aug 23, 2020)

xilon said:


> Hello guys. I recently tried a friend's Shini Q140 ear hook style headphones and I my reaction was "WOOOOOW"!! These 3$ (yes 3$ on aliexpress) things have one of the best signature I've ever heard in my whole life (I own several chifi iems). I searched Head-fi for some opinion about these and found nothing! It is not  possible nobody has never tried these. Seriously these mini headphones are a true MIRACLE for their price!!
> 
> The bass is so delicate, fast and precise (not for basshead obviously) with sweet mids and crystal clear highs. Large soundstage with precise instrument separation. They sound incredibly good with everything!! Despite their design these are light and comfortable even for long sessions. Obviously you have to increase the volume compared to iems.
> I believe every member of this thread should order a pair of these gems and give them a try.



You gonna try the 141 they look pretty good. A bit more Koss driver looking with the radiating holes.





Or the big brother? with the fancy paint job matching the Shini name...


----------



## DBaldock9

TheVortex said:


> Have you got a link?



https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-shini-q140.html


----------



## dharmasteve

xilon said:


> Hello guys. I recently tried a friend's Shini Q140 ear hook style headphones and I my reaction was "WOOOOOW"!! These 3$ (yes 3$ on aliexpress) things have one of the best signature I've ever heard in my whole life (I own several chifi iems). I searched Head-fi for some opinion about these and found nothing! It is not  possible nobody has never tried these. Seriously these mini headphones are a true MIRACLE for their price!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So for a fiver (5 quid) I'll test these out. Who knows?


----------



## Slater

xilon said:


> Hello guys. I recently tried a friend's Shini Q140 ear hook style headphones and I my reaction was "WOOOOOW"!! These 3$ (yes 3$ on aliexpress) things have one of the best signature I've ever heard in my whole life (I own several chifi iems). I searched Head-fi for some opinion about these and found nothing! It is not  possible nobody has never tried these. Seriously these mini headphones are a true MIRACLE for their price!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They remind me of Audio Technicas


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> They remind me of Audio Technicas



You mean the Sony which is why they use Q in the name to emulate the Sony Q series. Other Shini are named MDR-XXX again an "homage" to Sony.


----------



## xilon

jant71 said:


> You mean the Sony which is why they use Q in the name to emulate the Sony Q series. Other Shini are named MDR-XXX again an "homage" to Sony.


 
Yes I've also found out these Shini are externally 100% copy of Sony MDR Q140. Maybe even the driver is the same who knows..however there is not a single review on both. Maybe ear hook are not very popular (at all) but even if you will never use them outside (their isolation is very poor) I believe they're handy for home, you wear them easily.


----------



## xilon

On aliexpress these Shini Q140 can be found with a round braided cable or a flat cable. I am trying the braided one (it is not mine but a friend's) and I have to say while it is seems robust this kind of cable tangles easily...this is why I ordered a flat cable one for me. I just love the bass of these Q140, it is so damn precise and fast! (I repeat: they're not for bassheads imo)


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> Hi friends, there's another Aliexpress sale coming on 24/08/20. Not sure what the reason for sale is, but who cares, stuff is on sale LOL. Managed to compile the *lowest *sale prices that I saw while browsing thru Aliexpress.
> 
> Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with us!  I'm not sure if you might have delivery/shipping issues to your country due to covid, so best to check with the others from your country if you are doubtful that Aliexpress can deliver within the stipulated timeframes (if at all).
> 
> ...




So the Aliexpress sale has started, what are you guys gonna be getting? I know @RikudouGoku will single handedly provide a fiscal boost to the CHIFI companies by buying lots of gear hahaha. (He should get a nobel prize for services to CHIFI!)

On a serious note, my only purchase so far is the BQEYZ Vending Machine thingy. Finances are a bit tight with this covid economy, but I'm quite interested in the new flagship Audiosense AQ7, though that thing is expensive, even with an early adopter discount!


----------



## finalstan

baskingshark said:


> So the Aliexpress sale has started, what are you guys gonna be getting? I know @RikudouGoku will single handedly provide a fiscal boost to the CHIFI companies by buying lots of gear hahaha. (He should get a nobel prize for services to CHIFI!)
> 
> On a serious note, my only purchase so far is the BQEYZ Vending Machine thingy. Finances are a bit tight with this covid economy, but I'm quite interested in the new flagship Audiosense AQ7, though that thing is expensive, even with an early adopter discount!



Waiting for my vending machine purchase and I got myself a LZ A6 for $187 with some coupons. Quite excited for this set.


----------



## baskingshark

finalstan said:


> Waiting for my vending machine purchase and I got myself a LZ A6 for $187 with some coupons. Quite excited for this set.



$187 for LZ A6 is a superb deal! Congrats!


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 24, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> So the Aliexpress sale has started, what are you guys gonna be getting?



I've put in my order for the Moondrop SSR (price at checkout: 46 SGD. down from 56), which I'm very much looking forward to trying when out and about. One consequence of having upgraded to the T2 Plus is that details seem to "disappear" from your music in a very noticeable way when piped through a less capable unit, so my search for a runabout beater continues


----------



## lior777

CCA C10 PRO vs TINHiFi T2 PLUS ?


----------



## fonkepala

jant71 said:


> You gonna try the 141 they look pretty good. A bit more Koss driver looking with the radiating holes.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the big brother? with the fancy paint job matching the Shini name...



Does the 141 sound the same as the Q140?


----------



## IEMusic

finalstan said:


> Waiting for my vending machine purchase and I got myself a LZ A6 for $187 with some coupons. Quite excited for this set.


I definitely want to hear your impressions on it once you have a had a chance to listen for a while, especially since we have some IEMs in common to compare to.


----------



## Poganin (Aug 24, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> So the Aliexpress sale has started, what are you guys gonna be getting? I know @RikudouGoku will single handedly provide a fiscal boost to the CHIFI companies by buying lots of gear hahaha. (He should get a nobel prize for services to CHIFI!)
> 
> On a serious note, my only purchase so far is the BQEYZ Vending Machine thingy. Finances are a bit tight with this covid economy, but I'm quite interested in the new flagship Audiosense AQ7, though that thing is expensive, even with an early adopter discount!


I got the FiiO FH3 and more cables than I should have (silver mostly). The one-month wait to get it all begins.


----------



## Pradeep A

Can anyone please suggest a good iem for sony nw a55 ..currently have blon bl03 ..while I am very happy with it for over a year , would like to try/buy other iems during the sale .. I like wide ,warm soundstage with decent instrument seperation .. don't care about sound isolation ..
Budget 75usd ..

Thanks


----------



## illumidata

baskingshark said:


> So the Aliexpress sale has started, what are you guys gonna be getting? I know @RikudouGoku will single handedly provide a fiscal boost to the CHIFI companies by buying lots of gear hahaha. (He should get a nobel prize for services to CHIFI!)
> 
> On a serious note, my only purchase so far is the BQEYZ Vending Machine thingy. Finances are a bit tight with this covid economy, but I'm quite interested in the new flagship Audiosense AQ7, though that thing is expensive, even with an early adopter discount!


Could.Not.Resist.


----------



## RikudouGoku

illumidata said:


> Could.Not.Resist.


Might also join you lol.

Quite cheap now you can get it for around 170 usd.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 24, 2020)

Pradeep A said:


> Can anyone please suggest a good iem for sony nw a55 ..currently have blon bl03 ..while I am very happy with it for over a year , would like to try/buy other iems during the sale .. I like wide ,warm soundstage with decent instrument seperation .. don't care about sound isolation ..
> Budget 75usd ..
> 
> Thanks



In no particular order, you can read about:

1) *Final Audio E3000*: $50ish USD, single DD. Excellent mild V shaped set, with great instrument separation and vocals in the mids. It eats the BLON BL-03 for breakfast, lunch and dinner in terms of technicalities, soundstage and fit. Nice timbre, needs power to shine though, in contrast to the specs. My only beef with it is the non detachable noodle thin cables which have microphonics and may be a point of failure down the line. The midbass is a tinge slow for me, but use a good source and it tightens. I would have preferred more subbass extension too.

2) *iBasso IT00* ($69 USD depending on country u live in): Single DD. Warmish mild U shaped tuning, better technicalities and fit than BLON BL-03, better extension at both ends, not fatiguing but has above average technicalities for a single DD set. Coherent tuning which will please most people. It has driver flex though, and maybe BLON wins a slight bit in the timbre department, but it is quite good for timbre nonetheless and beats the BLON in other areas.

3) *Toneking Ninetails*: Single DD. During sales I think it can be below $80 USD. Has 3 tuning filters (front and back) to give 9 possible sound signatures, from neutralish to V shaped to basshead. Technicalities average, but has excellent timbre. Fit looks weird but it is comfortable. Wide soundstage as it is open backed.

4) *Urbanfun YBF-ISS0144*: $60ish USD: Single DD. V shaped, great bass texturing and quantity, good technical performance. Timbre is great. I find the lower mids a bit too recessed for my liking. Good soundstage. Now this is the big caveat, I can only recommend this set if u get a beryllium driver Urbanfun with good MMCX connectors. There are QC issues with the MMCX reported even up till today, and there is doubt about the driver type, cause some folks have gotten a "noble metal" driver instead of beryllium drivers, and these are tuned differently. I suggest u buy it from a second hand place where u can test the sound and MMCX (which is what I did), or u buy it from somewhere with a robust returns policy eg amazon, cause there is a chance u might get a lemon.

5)* TFZ Tequila 1*: $60 ish USD. Single DD. V shaped basshead set. It is on clearance sales now on Aliexpress, previously was more than $100+ USD. Wide soundstage, semi open backed, great bass quantity and warmth, though bass is a bit muddy. Mids are overly recessed and can get muddy, with treble non fatiguing. Technicalities aren't the best, but it is very warm and bassy.

Good luck in your search!



illumidata said:


> Could.Not.Resist.



Congrats! Look forward to your impressions/review!

MUST. RESIST.


----------



## dharmasteve

Pradeep A said:


> Can anyone please suggest a good iem for sony nw a55 ..currently have blon bl03 ..while I am very happy with it for over a year , would like to try/buy other iems during the sale .. I like wide ,warm soundstage with decent instrument seperation .. don't care about sound isolation ..
> Budget 75usd ..
> 
> Thanks


iBasso it00 is about $75. Nothing at that price can beat it.


----------



## Pradeep A

dharmasteve said:


> iBasso it00 is about $75. Nothing at that price can beat it.


Thanks @dharmasteve ..will def check it out


----------



## Pradeep A

baskingshark said:


> In no particular order, you can read about:
> 
> 1) *Final Audio E3000*: $50ish USD, single DD. Excellent mild V shaped set, with great instrument separation and vocals in the mids. It eats the BLON BL-03 for breakfast, lunch and dinner in terms of technicalities, soundstage and fit. Nice timbre, needs power to shine though, in contrast to the specs. My only beef with it is the non detachable noodle thin cables which have microphonics and may be a point of failure down the line. The midbass is a tinge slow for me, but use a good source and it tightens. I would have preferred more subbass extension too.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## RikudouGoku (Aug 24, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> iBasso it00 is about $75. Nothing at that price can beat it.


What a coincidence, I just got my replacement IT00 and NO CHANNEL IMBALANCE! (yet)

Also sounds like there might be a little bit less driver flex this time....or maybe I dont remember how much driver flex I had on the first unit...


EDIT: The mmcx wasnt as tight as on my first unit. So maybe they changed it after a lot of people mentioned it?


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> What a coincidence, I just got my replacement IT00 and NO CHANNEL IMBALANCE! (yet)
> 
> Also sounds like there might be a little bit less driver flex this time....or maybe I dont remember how much driver flex I had on the first unit...


Well I really hope you enjoy them as I am mine. They make music sound wonderful.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FIY!

Change the cable on your IT00! It measures at 1.46 ohm!!!!

And my measurements are actually LOWER than they should be, so who knows how high it is.


----------



## IEMusic

Pradeep A said:


> Can anyone please suggest a good iem for sony nw a55 ..currently have blon bl03 ..while I am very happy with it for over a year , would like to try/buy other iems during the sale .. I like wide ,warm soundstage with decent instrument seperation .. don't care about sound isolation ..
> Budget 75usd ..
> 
> Thanks


They’re not on sale, but for that budget, I would recommend the iBasso IT00 or the FiiO FD1.

The IT00 has more sub bass/bass overall and it is more detailed.  The FD1 sounds more natural to me, and is smoother, detail is good, but not quite as good as on the IT00.  The FD1 bass is more than adequate, and is punchy, but is not a borderline bass head IEM like the IT00.

Oh, the T2 Plus is also another great IEM.  See if you can get it for around $50.


----------



## illumidata

RikudouGoku said:


> Might also join you lol.
> 
> Quite cheap now you can get it for around 170 usd.



I'm not that good at coupon stacking! Or NiceHCK's discount wasn't as deep as others' - they did ship in 40 minutes though, which I appreciate a lot.



baskingshark said:


> In no particular order, you can read about:
> 
> 1) *Final Audio E3000*: $50ish USD, single DD. Excellent mild V shaped set, with great instrument separation and vocals in the mids. It eats the BLON BL-03 for breakfast, lunch and dinner in terms of technicalities, soundstage and fit. Nice timbre, needs power to shine though, in contrast to the specs. My only beef with it is the non detachable noodle thin cables which have microphonics and may be a point of failure down the line. The midbass is a tinge slow for me, but use a good source and it tightens. I would have preferred more subbass extension too.
> 
> ...


 
TY! I'm buying based on the very positive reviews in the Tanchjim thread, if they're right I won't have too much to say...if they're wrong though... 

Joking aside, it's meant to be pure Harman, it's shiny and it's a DD. Should be great.


----------



## RikudouGoku

illumidata said:


> I'm not that good at coupon stacking! Or NiceHCK's discount wasn't as deep as others' - they did ship in 40 minutes though, which I appreciate a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DHL Express prices at the other stores that has the oxygen (cheaper than the NiceHCK store) are extremely expensive, at 70 usd!!!

While last time I bought from niceHCK they shipped with DHL Express after I paid 30 usd. So If I get that price for dhl express I will pull the trigger on the oxygen.


----------



## Nimweth

Pradeep A said:


> Can anyone please suggest a good iem for sony nw a55 ..currently have blon bl03 ..while I am very happy with it for over a year , would like to try/buy other iems during the sale .. I like wide ,warm soundstage with decent instrument seperation .. don't care about sound isolation ..
> Budget 75usd ..
> 
> Thanks


Try the CCA CA16. Nice soundstage and gentle but detailed treble.


----------



## Pradeep A

Thanks guys ..where do I get/buy ibasso it00 .it is not in aliexpress ..I am in India .


----------



## Pradeep A

Talked with a dealer and it looks like it might take 2-3 weeks back in stock ..
sigh


----------



## baskingshark

Pradeep A said:


> Thanks guys ..where do I get/buy ibasso it00 .it is not in aliexpress ..I am in India .



I don't think it is sold on Aliexpress currently. U can find it on Amazon or perhaps try locally in one of the India audio shops.


----------



## RikudouGoku

I held back a lot on this sale but here is my loot:

Tanchjim Oxygen
2 NiceHCK LitzPS cables
(dhl expresss)

total cost 250 usd.

Pretty good price I think, the NiceHCK store only charge 30 usd for dhl express while all the other stores (the ones with the oxygen at a cheap price) charge 70 usd!


----------



## No Disc (Aug 25, 2020)

A long-shot, but does anyone recognize the Coax cable in this photo running between the Chord Mojo and the xDuoo X10T II ?  ( https://www.xduoo.net/product/xduoo-x10t-ii/) I ordered the Xduoo today and I believe the standard coax that it comes with is probably junk. The caption below this photo (in Chinese) said that this pure silver cable was a vast improvement, but didn't mention the brand or name.  


Edit. Found it.  Reasonably priced too.  it's called the Silver Fox.


----------



## omegaorgun

illumidata said:


> Could.Not.Resist.



Let me know how this is, I have been looking at it and the Blessing 2 as my next purchase.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Aug 25, 2020)

Pradeep A said:


> Talked with a dealer and it looks like it might take 2-3 weeks back in stock ..
> sigh



Headphonezone.in is your only hope. They're selling it at a reasonable price but most of the times out of stock. You should look for other alternatives in India.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

All T2+ owners, would like to know how's the mmcx plug? Stiff as T2 or bit normal like others? Thanks in advance.


----------



## IEMusic

Dani157 said:


> All T2+ owners, would like to know how's the mmcx plug? Stiff as T2 or bit normal like others? Thanks in advance.


It seems normal to me.  Seems sturdy, but not too difficult to change out cables.


----------



## Peddler

IEMusic said:


> They’re not on sale, but for that budget, I would recommend the iBasso IT00 or the FiiO FD1.
> 
> The IT00 has more sub bass/bass overall and it is more detailed.  The FD1 sounds more natural to me, and is smoother, detail is good, but not quite as good as on the IT00.  The FD1 bass is more than adequate, and is punchy, but is not a borderline bass head IEM like the IT00.
> 
> Oh, the T2 Plus is also another great IEM.  See if you can get it for around $50.




I too have both the iBasso IT00 and the Fiio FD1's and completely agree with your evaluation. Whilst both headphones sound quite different to each other, they both have qualities which make them worth having.  I'm so impressed with both of them and it's nice to see inexpensive IEM's offering a glimpse into high-end.  Using both headphones primarily with the excellent Sony Walkman NW-A55.


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> All T2+ owners, would like to know how's the mmcx plug? Stiff as T2 or bit normal like others? Thanks in advance.



Since I make and mod my own gear, I’ve been exposed to many different mmcx sockets. The T2+ ones are very good quality.


----------



## jant71 (Aug 25, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Pretty good price I think, the NiceHCK store only charge 30 usd for dhl express while all the other stores (the ones with the oxygen at a cheap price) charge 70 usd!



Penon charges $10 and Amazon Japan about $12 for DHL.  Well, at least for me to NY. $30 is better than $70 and it might even be $30 to some places but not to others but they will charge a safe flat rate and happily keep any extra for themselves. Feel free to correct me if they contact anyone saying it was, for example, only $22 and they refund the $8 or give a store credit.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Thanks @IEMusic and @Slater for your pointers. Have pulled the trigger on them.


----------



## Pimpyoass

Hey guys i just watched that although tachjim oxygen is 170$, Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 pro also is at the same price. Do you think is a good contender? I like good mids and detail so i thought one of these might serve me.


----------



## No Disc

Today I was sent some photos from Kinera of the Baldr hand painted color choices.  I choose one for them to send to me.  They all looks pretty good, so it was hard to choose between them.


----------



## zenki

@No Disc Nice!!!


----------



## chinmie

No Disc said:


> Today I was sent some photos from Kinera of the Baldr hand painted color choices.  I choose one for them to send to me.  They all looks pretty good, so it was hard to choose between them.



all of them look great! i personally like the first picture


----------



## No Disc

chinmie said:


> all of them look great! i personally like the first picture


The first one is the one I choose.


----------



## chickenmoon

7hz i99 and HifiMan RE-800 Silver ordered today, hopefully this is going to be interesting.


----------



## Pimpyoass

Since this new sale i've seen a lot of IEMs go down in price and want to chip in of course. I prefer a W signature or mid centric signature. Of this list which one stands out:
- Ikko oh10
- Tansio mirai tsmr-3 pro
- Shozy Neo CP
- Audiosense AQ3
- Tanchjim Oxygen

I have a KZS s10 pro, an A&D KS3, Hifiman RE600 and i want to step up. more everything.


----------



## IEMusic

Pimpyoass said:


> Since this new sale i've seen a lot of IEMs go down in price and want to chip in of course. I prefer a W signature or mid centric signature. Of this list which one stands out:
> - Ikko oh10
> - Tansio mirai tsmr-3 pro
> - Shozy Neo CP
> ...


TSMR-3 and Oxygen stand out IMO, given your stated preferences.  Do you prefer DD or BA sound?


----------



## Pimpyoass (Aug 26, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> TSMR-3 and Oxygen stand out IMO, given your stated preferences.  Do you prefer DD or BA sound?


I guess i prefer BA sound, given the gear i have and the ones i prefer are BA. So TSMR-3 pro i guess? Any more suggestion within this tier i'm forgetting?


----------



## Animagus

Pimpyoass said:


> Since this new sale i've seen a lot of IEMs go down in price and want to chip in of course. I prefer a W signature or mid centric signature. Of this list which one stands out:
> - Ikko oh10
> - Tansio mirai tsmr-3 pro
> - Shozy Neo CP
> ...



I'd suggest either going with TSMR-3 Pro or BGVP VG4 around $200.


----------



## peter123

Pimpyoass said:


> Hey guys i just watched that although tachjim oxygen is 170$, Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 pro also is at the same price. Do you think is a good contender? I like good mids and detail so i thought one of these might serve me.



Someone else will have to answer for the Oxygen but the TSRM 3pro is a very good pair of IEM's that especially excel in its midrange quality.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

And KZ finally brings out a new single DD iem. KZ EDX! Potential successor to ED9. No details except this screenshot in the official store.


----------



## IEMusic

IMHO, KZ needs to come out with a good, neutral-ish tuned all-BA IEM (3-5 BAs are probably plenty), that is sealed, and can provide excellent isolation for stage monitor use.  There really are a lot of musicians on a tight budget that do use KZ IEMs for this purpose, but I think they should target this niche more, with better options.  I would like to have a budget musician’s IEM that I can recommend, that is closer to $50.  At the $100 range is the Etymotic ER2.


----------



## chinmie

IEMusic said:


> IMHO, KZ needs to come out with a good, neutral-ish tuned all-BA IEM (3-5 BAs are probably plenty), that is sealed, and can provide excellent isolation for stage monitor use.  There really are a lot of musicians on a tight budget that do use KZ IEMs for this purpose, but I think they should target this niche more, with better options.  I would like to have a budget musician’s IEM that I can recommend, that is closer to $50.  At the $100 range is the Etymotic ER2.



i haven't try it myself, but some friends of mine like the AS10 for monitoring


----------



## Slater

IEMusic said:


> IMHO, KZ needs to come out with a good, neutral-ish tuned all-BA IEM (3-5 BAs are probably plenty), that is sealed, and can provide excellent isolation for stage monitor use.  There really are a lot of musicians on a tight budget that do use KZ IEMs for this purpose, but I think they should target this niche more, with better options.  I would like to have a budget musician’s IEM that I can recommend, that is closer to $50.  At the $100 range is the Etymotic ER2.



What about some of the TRN resin stuff? IM1, IM2, H2?


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> What about some of the TRN resin stuff? IM1, IM2, H2?



I've tried the TRN IM2 for stage monitoring, big no go. Too V shaped, narrow soundstage, too muddy/boomy bass. It has all the ingredients to be a good monitor such as excellent fit, excellent isolation, above average technicalities. But the lower mids are missing, and that's not ideal in a band setting, where u can't hear the mids so u dunno what the rest of the band is doing. Guitars and vocals are sucked out as such. And the midbass encroaches into the music. I guess with EQ, u can potentially increase the mids to even out the mix, but the bass still is too boomy for me, YMMV.

Ironically, the TRN X6, which was whacked in a lot of reviews for casual music listening, is quite a good stage monitor. It is midcentric and a lot of my band mates swear by it for stage monitoring purposes.


----------



## zerogun

This might be an unpopular opinion on the Asian space of product launches, but it would be really great if they used more local language naming conventions that might be linked with cultural lore/mythology instead of using European/Western naming conventions. Wouldn't it be great to have a more diverse naming platform?


----------



## baskingshark

zerogun said:


> This might be an unpopular opinion on the Asian space of product launches, but it would be really great if they used more local language naming conventions that might be linked with cultural lore/mythology instead of using European/Western naming conventions. Wouldn't it be great to have a more diverse naming platform?



Yep that's a good idea. I think it would really give the IEMs a more personal touch or at least make them memorable.

Toneking had a very underrated IEM called Ninetails. The Ninetails is a Far Eastern "fox spirit" in Japanese, Korean and Chinese cultures, which can shapeshift to take the form of a human. So it was quite a good naming convention, as the Ninetails IEM had a rear and front tuning filter to give 9 different sound signatures, from neutralish to V shaped to basshead. The tuning filters were not gimmicks and actually worked, and it tied in nicely with the Ninetails namesake.









Well, Toneking also released a recent Toneking Lucifer, well I haven't heard it, but I'm not sure if Toneking knows the connotation behind that name haha.


Speaking about religious overtones, there's the BLON Cardinal, which is actually named after the red bird, rather than the actual Vatican cardinals I suppose.
The BLON Cardinal and Bluejay, which were the bigger brothers and predecessors of the BLON BL-03 hypetrain, were named for their shell colours, the Cardinal being red and the Bluejay being blue as per the birds they were named after.










Then you have the Tanchjim Hana, Hana meaning "flower" in Japanese. I'm not sure if they marketed it more for females, but the shell and design is very beautiful. Pity the reviews say it is a bit shouty in the upper mids.










Nowadays a lot of budget CHIFI come out with names based on driver count and it gets confusing sometimes when alphabets and numbers are thrown in eg CCA C16, CCA CA16 are two different IEMs, but some still get confused even though one is a pure 8 BA setup while the other is a hybrid. Or the CHIFI companies add a lame "pro" moniker behind the name when a sidegrade/marginal upgrade gets spammed a few weeks after the first one was launched, and the first adopters cry foul that they were used as beta tester guinea pigs.

The worst CHIFI offender when it comes to naming is TFZ. There's TFZ King Ltd, King Pro, King Edition, Exclusive King Edition, King II, King III, King Edition. Not to mention all the Queens, Secret Gardens and series 1 to infinity. They even have a Tequila1 which I own, but there isn't a Tequila 2 or 3 as far as I know. I'm super confused by the different models, and the naming convention makes no sense.


----------



## zerogun (Aug 27, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Yep that's a good idea. I think it would really give the IEMs a more personal touch or at least make them memorable.
> 
> Toneking had a very underrated IEM called Ninetails. The Ninetails is a Far Eastern "fox spirit" in Japanese, Korean and Chinese cultures, which can shapeshift to take the form of a human. So it was quite a good naming convention, as the Ninetails IEM had a rear and front tuning filter to give 9 different sound signatures, from neutralish to V shaped to basshead. The tuning filters were not gimmicks and actually worked, and it tied in nicely with the Ninetails namesake.
> 
> ...



This totally! I would appreciate a lot more of these types of names instead of just naming another one Odin (as much as I love European mythology). Probably one of the more famous mythology stories from Chinese is Wukong (the monkey king), or the Qilin. So many great names to use and help build brand strength! I fear that the efforts of not doing so are a result of trying to appear more "high-end" 😞

I mean this looks freakin badass:


----------



## chickenmoon

The Toneking Lucifer in a few words:  Not front vented and quite terrible bass bloat (can be reduced a bit by blocking the back vents), little to nothing in common with the 9T.


----------



## baskingshark

chickenmoon said:


> The Toneking Lucifer in a few words:  Not front vented and quite terrible bass bloat (can be reduced a bit by blocking the back vents), little to nothing in common with the 9T.



Haha so is it indeed aptly named for a hellish sound?


----------



## chickenmoon

baskingshark said:


> Haha so is it indeed aptly named for a hellish sound?



Haha, maybe not as bad as it sounds, I've managed to do three days straight with them after all and found them quite epic on some tracks, enjoying them more than I thought possible initially but still I think that bass bloat is the best way to describe them concisely. Front vents would have solved it all and them being made out of a piece of wood it's hard to understand why they haven't drilled any.


----------



## Pimpyoass

Animagus said:


> I'd suggest either going with TSMR-3 Pro or BGVP VG4 around $200.


I guess they are similar and reading what this reviewer said:
3Pro has 3BAs whereas VG4 has 4BAs. Right off the bat, 3Pro’s upper-midrange is more forward and present whereas VG4’s is easier and sounds more natural and comfortable to me. Lower-mids in both are towards neutral but VG4 sounds cleaner and is more resolving. VG4’s bass can go from tight and controlled to fun levels with the Switch 3 whereas 3Pro’s bass generally stays more towards neutral and tight yet fun (even 3Pro’s bass mode 100). VG4’s soundstage feels wider and more open than 3Pro’s. VG4 has more instrument resolution and better separation whereas instruments in 3Pro are more forward owing to the forward upper mids. They both have different flavours and choice between the two will primarily depend on one’s preference and liking of upper mids character. 

Given i listen a lot to metal, what do you guys think is the best one?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Ibasso IT00 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ibasso-it00.24516/reviews#item-review-24207

Grade: A-


----------



## Animagus

Pimpyoass said:


> I guess they are similar and reading what this reviewer said:
> 3Pro has 3BAs whereas VG4 has 4BAs. Right off the bat, 3Pro’s upper-midrange is more forward and present whereas VG4’s is easier and sounds more natural and comfortable to me. Lower-mids in both are towards neutral but VG4 sounds cleaner and is more resolving. VG4’s bass can go from tight and controlled to fun levels with the Switch 3 whereas 3Pro’s bass generally stays more towards neutral and tight yet fun (even 3Pro’s bass mode 100). VG4’s soundstage feels wider and more open than 3Pro’s. VG4 has more instrument resolution and better separation whereas instruments in 3Pro are more forward owing to the forward upper mids. They both have different flavours and choice between the two will primarily depend on one’s preference and liking of upper mids character.
> 
> Given i listen a lot to metal, what do you guys think is the best one?



Haha that reviewer is me. 

I like both but VG4's switches are more versatile since they have a more substantial effect, which allows for more different sounding signatures with the flipping of switches. Otherwise, both are great sounding IEMs for the price and as I said, choice will depend on what you like.

PM me specific questions and I'll be able help you better.


----------



## finalstan

finalstan said:


> Waiting for my vending machine purchase and I got myself a LZ A6 for $187 with some coupons. Quite excited for this set.



I've got my vending machine purchase in my hands, faster than expected: I received the KB1 model (1BA and 2DD) with an extra cable (at the moment, they retail for around $30 on Ali). They may need breaking in but my first impressions are both good and bad: all frequencies are represented without anything glaringly missing. The sound is low-fi, though. They are quite bright in a thin way but with a boomy bass, coherence of sound is not great, overall it kinda reminds me of Campfire Polaris II (and I would take this set over Polaris, which is saying something). I will break them in, swap some cables and tips and see how much fidelity I can squeeze out of them.


----------



## DynamicEars

Well, my first impression is really good, a well impementation of EST that can match performance of my Sony M7 (or just a hairline behind), with smoother upper end. EST trebles are very smooth and natural, think of piezo smooth, but smoother, but much better in tonality and timbre, closer to high end dynamic driver.
I wrote my early impressions OOTB in mofasest thread, and later when i fully burn this set.




And  I measured them, nice tuning, loveable balanced monitor with a touch of fun, smooth from end to end, many will like this tuning, a good all rounder tuning. Sweet and smooth.


----------



## HanselPA

DynamicEars said:


> Well, my first impression is really good, a well impementation of EST that can match performance of my Sony M7 (or just a hairline behind), with smoother upper end. EST trebles are very smooth and natural, think of piezo smooth, but smoother, but much better in tonality and timbre, closer to high end dynamic driver.
> I wrote my early impressions OOTB in mofasest thread, and later when i fully burn this set.
> 
> 
> ...


Could you link to the Mofasest thread please. Some how I just find the Trio review. 
Thanks.


----------



## pr0b3r

HanselPA said:


> Could you link to the Mofasest thread please. Some how I just find the Trio review.
> Thanks.



*Mofasest Trio thread*


----------



## DynamicEars

HanselPA said:


> Could you link to the Mofasest thread please. Some how I just find the Trio review.
> Thanks.





pr0b3r said:


> *Mofasest Trio thread*



there you are, yes i was referring to Mofasest Trio thread, because that one is Mofasest Trio, their Tribrid, latest model. Thanks @pr0b3r


----------



## gr33nhorn

baskingshark said:


> 5)* TFZ Tequila 1*: $60 ish USD. Single DD. V shaped basshead set. It is on clearance sales now on Aliexpress, previously was more than $100+ USD. Wide soundstage, semi open backed, great bass quantity and warmth, though bass is a bit muddy. Mids are overly recessed and can get muddy, with treble non fatiguing. Technicalities aren't the best, but it is very warm and bassy.


tequila 1 is available on amazon.com with prime shipping in the US for $66 - for those of you in the US - amazon is a no brainer! If i didnt have a no3 already, i would have bought it


----------



## baskingshark

gr33nhorn said:


> tequila 1 is available on amazon.com with prime shipping in the US for $66 - for those of you in the US - amazon is a no brainer! If i didnt have a no3 already, i would have bought it



I got my Tequila1 from Aliexpress at $53 USD after coupons, cheaper than Amazon, but at Amazon generally they have better returns policy/CS, so I guess they mark up the price for the peace of mind. Received it in 2 weeks.

I actually like the Tequila1 better than my TFZ NO. 3 actually. The No. 3 is more V shaped, with slightly better technicalities, but the soundstage of No. 3 is much more compressed and the upper mids are hot with louder volumes. Tequila1 has a better soundstage (though it is semi open backed), and is more U shaped, with less jaw rattling bass, though it is a basshead set in its own right. Timbre is much better on Tequila1 with a non fatiguing listen and no hot upper mids.

Although compared to some equivalently priced 2020 single DD releases like the iBasso IT00, I think the Tequila1 (released early 2018) shows its age, there are better options nowadays at this price point, and the Aliexpress and Amazon sellers are probably trying to clear stock.


----------



## No Disc (Aug 29, 2020)

Kinera Baldr has landed.  Unboxing photos.  Listening impressions sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Slater

An upgrade cable perhaps?


----------



## nxnje

Slater said:


> An upgrade cable perhaps?


I've already bought upgrade cables in the past and sound is not affected. I don't mind using stock cables as soon as I have 2 or 3 aftermarket ones that I swap between my most used IEMs. I'd prefer getting a nee pair of IEMs.


----------



## unifutomaki

TRN STM perhaps? Tuning nozzles could be fun to play around with


----------



## nxnje

unifutomaki said:


> TRN STM perhaps? Tuning nozzles could be fun to play around with


I have evaluated that as well and it's into my cart with the other IEM I cannot mention here. 
Otto says the STM don't have a great/natural timbre capability.


----------



## RikudouGoku

nxnje said:


> I have evaluated that as well and it's into my cart with the other IEM I cannot mention here.
> Otto says the STM don't have a great/natural timbre capability.


If you want natural timbre, then the other iem you have that cannot be mentioned definitely wont be good for you.


----------



## zenki

Save your dough, get a better one


----------



## baskingshark

Hi I've put a little review of the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/urbanfun-ybf-iss014.24066/reviews

*TLDR:* Great sound, marred by QC issues and driver doubt. Big pity these QC problems overshadow the good sound. I hope Urbanfun can fix their QC problems soonish and ensure every set comes with a beryllium driver and proper MMCX connectors, then it'll be a true force to be reckoned with.


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> Great sound, marred by QC issues and driver doubt. Big pity these QC problems overshadow the good sound. I hope Urbanfun can fix their QC problems soonish and ensure every set comes with a beryllium driver and proper MMCX connectors, then it'll be a true force to be reckoned with.


I love the sound of my UFs.  I personally like it more than my No.3 in every way, bass potency, transient response, bass texturing, midrange tuning, treble extension, etc.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I love the sound of my UFs.  I personally like it more than my No.3 in every way, bass potency, transient response, bass texturing, midrange tuning, treble extension, etc.


The no.3 is a joke at that price... the bass quantity is the only saving grace on it but then we have the Tingker TK200 that actually has a similar quantity but also much better quality (and better in everything else and also cheaper...).


----------



## tgx78

I think my URBANFUN is a noble metal version as I found its subbass just ok. Nothing like what others were describing. It’s good but overall it’s too v-shaped and uneven sounding to me. Their QC is also a major problem; my left mmcx connector was faulty and I had to fix it with a contact enhancer and pliers.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> I think my URBANFUN is a noble metal version as I found its subbass just ok. Nothing like what others were describing. It’s good but overall it’s too v-shaped and uneven sounding to me. Their QC is also a major problem; my left mmcx connector was faulty and I had to fix it with a contact enhancer and pliers.


That is a shame. Urbanfun really shot themselves in the foot due to their garbage QC...


----------



## tgx78

RikudouGoku said:


> That is a shame. Urbanfun really shot themselves in the foot due to their garbage QC...



yeah but all good, I fixed the connector and decided not to cable roll with mine. Have you ordered the ISN D02 yet? It’s turning out to be another gem. similarly priced to YBF but it sounds much more mature and great. Oh wait you ended up ordering the O2?


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> yeah but all good, I fixed the connector and decided not to cable roll with mine. Have you ordered the ISN D02 yet? It’s turning out to be another gem. similarly priced to YBF but it sounds much more mature and great. Oh wait you ended up ordering the O2?


Yeah I ordered the Oxygen. Not going to get more stuff (especially not DD/hybrids) for a while though.

I have my eyes on the Tin Hifi P2, LZ A6 and maybe the Moondrop SSP.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah I ordered the Oxygen. Not going to get more stuff (especially not DD/hybrids) for a while though.
> 
> I have my eyes on the Tin Hifi P2, LZ A6 and maybe the Moondrop SSP.


Sadly we all know how that ends after a month or so when a new flavour of the month drops! Lol


----------



## LoryWiv

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah I ordered the Oxygen. Not going to get more stuff (*especially not DD/hybrids*) for a while though.
> 
> I have my eyes on the Tin Hifi P2, LZ A6 and maybe the Moondrop SSP.


Why do you note that...sound signature, too costly or something else that you don't care for about hybrids?


----------



## IEMusic

LoryWiv said:


> Why do you note that...sound signature, too costly or something else that you don't care for about hybrids?


I’m guessing that it’s because he has accumulated a lot more single DD and hybrid IEMs recently.  He wants to focus on unique drivers and tribrids.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I’m guessing that it’s because he has accumulated a lot more single DD and hybrid IEMs recently.  He wants to focus on unique drivers and tribrids.


That is true, but mostly because the Fiio FH3 does everything I want from a dd or hybrid iem. 

Those more unique (non-DD/BA) drivers and tri-brids are more unique sounding and more exotic.


----------



## Tonymac136

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah I ordered the Oxygen. Not going to get more stuff (especially not DD/hybrids) for a while though.
> 
> I have my eyes on the Tin Hifi P2, LZ A6 and maybe the Moondrop SSP.



Is the P2 imminent? I'm guessing P1 replacement or a higher spec planar?
I didn't quite have the dollar to splurge on the P1 in the sale, it's still likely to be my next purchase though as I don't have a planar IEM and my favourite cans are my Hifimans.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Hey masters of all things chi-fi, I'm in the market for a pair of true wireless earphones. My budget is <$50. I'd ideally like good soundstage and noise isolation as I tend to listen to varying types of music. I checked the thread and couldn't find any clear winner of best TWS chinese iem. I had the soundpeats true dot before which were amazing but randomly stopped connecting or produced sound minimally.


----------



## baskingshark

MoshiMoshi said:


> Hey masters of all things chi-fi, I'm in the market for a pair of true wireless earphones. My budget is <$50. I'd ideally like good soundstage and noise isolation as I tend to listen to varying types of music. I checked the thread and couldn't find any clear winner of best TWS chinese iem. I had the soundpeats true dot before which were amazing but randomly stopped connecting or produced sound minimally.



U can ask more in the dedicated TWS thread here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/going-fully-wireless-iems-too-soon-or-are-we-there-yet.861024/

There's some ANC TWS buds like the Tronsmart Apollo Bold that just released, I tried it, very bassy (but the mids and treble are somehow still detailed and not encroached upon by the bass). The ANC does work for transit/commute and it has an ambient mode. Tronsmart says they are releasing an app this month that allows one to EQ the bass down, but for now I think those that are bass averse may not like the bass quantities (doesn't bother me for my basshead tastes).

Though generally, I prefer a BT adapter (such as TRN BT20, TRN BT20S, iBasso CF01) over TWS buds, as they allow one to pair a detachable IEM that u are familiar with to it. So u can preserve the sound signature of said IEM, and even if the BT tech gets obsolete/battery life dies, you can keep the IEM. TRN BT20S is not bad, about $25 during sales, good connectivity and battery life, just that it hisses with some highly sensitive IEMs. TRN recently released a TRN BT20S Pro, which has a charging case and swappable 2 pin/MMCX modules, but if u add the modules in, I think the price was north of $70 USD.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> U can ask more in the dedicated TWS thread here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/going-fully-wireless-iems-too-soon-or-are-we-there-yet.861024/
> 
> There's some ANC TWS buds like the Tronsmart Apollo Bold that just released, I tried it, very bassy (but the mids and treble are somehow still detailed and not encroached upon by the bass). The ANC does work for transit/commute and it has an ambient mode. Tronsmart says they are releasing an app this month that allows one to EQ the bass down, but for now I think those that are bass averse may not like the bass quantities (doesn't bother me for my basshead tastes).
> 
> Though generally, I prefer a BT adapter (such as TRN BT20, TRN BT20S, iBasso CF01) over TWS buds, as they allow one to pair a detachable IEM that u are familiar with to it. So u can preserve the sound signature of said IEM, and even if the BT tech gets obsolete/battery life dies, you can keep the IEM. TRN BT20S is not bad, about $25 during sales, good connectivity and battery life, just that it hisses with some highly sensitive IEMs. TRN recently released a TRN BT20S Pro, which has a charging case and swappable 2 pin/MMCX modules, but if u add the modules in, I think the price was north of $70 USD.



I'm not a basshead, but the Apollo's bass is quite entertaining. it's still big even after bass cut EQing, but the slam/attack speed of the bass is really enjoyable. 

i have a BT20S Pro incoming (along with an extra connector cable), let's see how it goes. if it's good, I'm considering to buy extra pair of connectors and just retire my existing BT20S /BT20


----------



## pr0b3r

Just wondering if there's any IEM worth buying that is an upgrade to Orb's treble and airiness under $500. H40 is the only one I'm aware of that has a superior treble for my taste, but Orb trumps it for bass and vocals.


----------



## RikudouGoku

pr0b3r said:


> Just wondering if there's any IEM worth buying that is an upgrade to Orb's treble and airiness under $500. H40 is the only one I'm aware of that has a superior treble for my taste, but Orb trumps it for bass and vocals.


You want treble and air? Check out the LZ A6.


----------



## pr0b3r

RikudouGoku said:


> You want treble and air? Check out the LZ A6.



I see you mention that quite a lot. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## pr0b3r

I'm not particularly looking for something which is a treblehead IEM. Just a bit better sparkle than Orb's would be fine. It's just quite hard to let go of Orb's bass and vocals superiority.


----------



## RikudouGoku

pr0b3r said:


> I'm not particularly looking for something which is a treblehead IEM. Just a bit better sparkle than Orb's would be fine. It's just quite hard to let go of Orb's bass and vocals superiority.


You can tune the amount of treble with the filters, I personally use pink filter which is one of the warmer ones. So treble quantity isnt that much on it when compared to the others. But even with this amount of treble it is really high quality and not sharp at all, which is very hard to do. Because usually with more treble quantity, it is easier for it to be sharp. Not the case with the A6.


----------



## pr0b3r

RikudouGoku said:


> You can tune the amount of treble with the filters, I personally use pink filter which is one of the warmer ones. So treble quantity isnt that much on it when compared to the others. But even with this amount of treble it is really high quality and not sharp at all, which is very hard to do. Because usually with more treble quantity, it is easier for it to be sharp. Not the case with the A6.



Interesting. I may have to read more about it since no one nearby owns an A6 and no stores here sells it. I'm quite familiar with the OG FLCs and those filters. It's one of those IEMs with the nicest fit for me. It's just a little old already and I chose the IT03 over it almost 4 years ago.


----------



## RikudouGoku

pr0b3r said:


> Interesting. I may have to read more about it since no one nearby owns an A6 and no stores here sells it. I'm quite familiar with the OG FLCs and those filters. It's one of those IEMs with the nicest fit for me. It's just a little old already and I chose the IT03 over it almost 4 years ago.


Age doesnt really matter in iems and the A6 proves it in my collection, where it beats all 50+ others I have. Tied with the Fiio FH3 though, but the A6 has that "wow" effect more lol.


----------



## pr0b3r

RikudouGoku said:


> Age doesnt really matter in iems and the A6 proves it in my collection, where it beats all 50+ others I have. Tied with the Fiio FH3 though, but the A6 has that "wow" effect more lol.



I still keep my IT03 as it gives me a more balanced overall tuning than Orb's. Just okay for casual listening. Though it's hard to satisfy my cravings for vocals and technically proficient bass using that, so I switch to Orb whenever I feel the urge. Chifi has gone far since the IT03 days, that's how I feel. With the H40 and Orb around right now, it's hard to get a spot for the old IT03 nowadays. Time progresses as well as capabilities of these new gears.


----------



## RikudouGoku

pr0b3r said:


> I still keep my IT03 as it gives me a more balanced overall tuning than Orb's. Just okay for casual listening. Though it's hard to satisfy my cravings for vocals and technically proficient bass using that, so I switch to Orb whenever I feel the urge. Chifi has gone far since the IT03 days, that's how I feel. With the H40 and Orb around right now, it's hard to get a spot for the old IT03 nowadays. Time progresses as well as capabilities of these new gears.


Thats true, but I dont think dismissing and "forgetting" old stuff is good either. Just look at the Sony EX800ST, an 8 year(!) old iem but still able to keep up. 

But for your treble and air needs my vote goes 100% to the LZ A6. Nothing else I have heard comes close to it, in those factors (along with soundstage).


----------



## pr0b3r

RikudouGoku said:


> Thats true, but I dont think dismissing and "forgetting" old stuff is good either. Just look at the Sony EX800ST, an 8 year(!) old iem but still able to keep up.
> 
> But for your treble and air needs my vote goes 100% to the LZ A6. Nothing else I have heard comes close to it, in those factors (along with soundstage).



I agree. There are some exceptions when it comes to overall quality as well as the longevity of a certain sound signature/tuning of gears. Just for Sony alone, they have a few that still possess a relevant quality after all these years. You can observe this more on earbuds (semi open earphones). Those vintage ones like Aiwa, Sony, Docomo, still stand up to more modern ones.

As for the A6, I've started checking the thread for more info.


----------



## zenki

Coz it's a Sony


----------



## RikudouGoku

MASSIVE PICTURE SPAM AHEAD!



Spoiler: Which cable is which?










(same picture, just different focus)
Which of these 2 cables is the NiceHCK LITZPS?  The other is cable 173: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33049568537.html



Spoiler: Answer



Correct answer is the upper cable.








Spoiler: Pics





















Measured at 0.53 ohms. Extremely good looking and build quality, a steal at 20 usd!


Spoiler: Tanchjim Oxygen


----------



## pr0b3r

Just photos of the Tanchjim Darling grabbed from their FB page.


----------



## Ziggomatic

pr0b3r said:


> Just photos of the Tanchjim Darling grabbed from their FB page.


----------



## peter123

pr0b3r said:


> Interesting. I may have to read more about it since no one nearby owns an A6 and no stores here sells it. I'm quite familiar with the OG FLCs and those filters. It's one of those IEMs with the nicest fit for me. It's just a little old already and I chose the IT03 over it almost 4 years ago.



The LZ A7 is scheduled for a October release and it feels a bit more relaxed in the treble compared to the A6 while still maintaining excellent quality. It's quite unique imo with an extremely airy sound and fantastic separation. This is whith the prototype filters so hopefully the final version will be even better.


----------



## IEMusic

pr0b3r said:


> Just wondering if there's any IEM worth buying that is an upgrade to Orb's treble and airiness under $500. H40 is the only one I'm aware of that has a superior treble for my taste, but Orb trumps it for bass and vocals.


I have never heard the Orb, but I recommend looking into the Mangird Tea.   It probably doesn’t have as much bass as the Orb, but it is sub bass focused.  Mids are it’s strength, with a very natural tuning IMO.  The treble has a lot of clarity and sparkle, with good treble extension, especially with deep insertion.  I find it versatile for all genres of music.  Isolation can be outstanding with foam tips and deep insertion.


----------



## pr0b3r

IEMusic said:


> I have never heard the Orb, but I recommend looking into the Mangird Tea.   It probably doesn’t have as much bass as the Orb, but it is sub bass focused.  Mids are it’s strength, with a very natural tuning IMO.  The treble has a lot of clarity and sparkle, with good treble extension, especially with deep insertion.  I find it versatile for all genres of music.  Isolation can be outstanding with foam tips and deep insertion.



The Mangird Tea is also in my list of prospects. Thanks!


----------



## IEMusic

pr0b3r said:


> The Mangird Tea is also in my list of prospects. Thanks!


Currently my favorite IEM.   Imaging is also spectacular, at least compared to everything I’ve heard so far.  Very holographic.


----------



## pr0b3r

IEMusic said:


> Currently my favorite IEM.   Imaging is also spectacular, at least compared to everything I’ve heard so far.  Very holographic.



I'm kind of thinking of the Trio actually. Just a little bit of stretch out of my budget. Dsnuts also mentioned it as a next upgrade coming from Orb.


----------



## pr0b3r

peter123 said:


> The LZ A7 is scheduled for a October release and it feels a bit more relaxed in the treble compared to the A6 while still maintaining excellent quality. It's quite unique imo with an extremely airy sound and fantastic separation. This is whith the prototype filters so hopefully the final version will be even better.



Interesting. If this turns out as a possible competitor against the likes of Mofa Trio then I might consider this, especially if the pricing is also competitive.


----------



## jant71

pr0b3r said:


> Interesting. If this turns out as a possible competitor against the likes of Mofa Trio then I might consider this, especially if the pricing is also competitive.



We are not quite sure about exactly how well it goes up against the Trio soundwise but the A7 pricing is $180 cheaper.


----------



## Slater

Crazy thrown out!


----------



## unifutomaki

Slater said:


> Crazy thrown out!



Even more concerning: "Bring pain"


----------



## Audio Fun

Hi guys, 
Hope you doing well, I did the review for BGVP Artmagic VG4, if you looking for neutral and well balanced IEM with natural timbre, you can check this out: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-artmagic-vg4.24471/reviews
Have a great weekend!


----------



## RikudouGoku

2020-09:04: Added the Tanchjim Oxygen rank S and review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-oxygen.23545/reviews#item-review-24263

Best single DD I have ever heard, in terms of SQ and technicalities.   

Also have a big change in my database, more info here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...-list-statistics.925319/page-30#post-15843828


----------



## fonkepala

Audio Fun said:


> Hi guys,
> Hope you doing well, I did the review for BGVP Artmagic VG4, if you looking for neutral and well balanced IEM with natural timbre, you can check this out: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-artmagic-vg4.24471/reviews
> Have a great weekend!



Nice photo & review. Keep it up!


----------



## pr0b3r

Saw this posted by Penon FB page, captioned only as "Penon Volt."


----------



## Slater

pr0b3r said:


> Saw this posted by Penon FB page, captioned only as "Penon Volt."



I see a dynamic driver, multiple BAs,  and proper BA sound tubes with Knowles tuning dampers.

Nice!


----------



## pr0b3r

Gonna have multiple EST drivers each side, hence the name "Volt." At least that's what the current prototype is. Driver count can still change as tuning process is still not finished. That's the only info I got from them. Interesting.


----------



## DynamicEars

EST is the future for trebles. Beyond great extension, very smooth presentation, very fast, detailed yet zero harshness, non offensive and non tiring. I know lot of manufacturer still playing and trying with EST tuning but the only thing i hear that need improvement is they need to be brave enough to give est more boost. Tune them and treat them like BAs made them a bit too smoothen, i know they scared if their tuning too harsh but EST is too smooth, need to have more boost than BA to have "bite" and "dynamic attack".
At least crin also commented similarly about ESTs on his review of monarch/clairvoyance.
Not washed out, but just a little more bite will be great IMHO


----------



## Nabillion_786

RikudouGoku said:


> 2020-09:04: Added the Tanchjim Oxygen rank S and review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-oxygen.23545/reviews#item-review-24263
> 
> Best single DD I have ever heard, in terms of SQ and technicalities.
> 
> Also have a big change in my database, more info here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...-list-statistics.925319/page-30#post-15843828


If you feel male vocals are lacking then try them with the tanchjim upgrade cable. From a bright signature it becomes dark and adds more warmth. I personally find it on a similar level to the kanas pro. Better vocals and highs on the kpe whilst the oxygens have a slight edge in technicalities, better bass and a slightly more spacious stage. My o2 have been left faulty for a good time now but if I can't repair them then I'll just sell them (would be a shame).


----------



## dharmasteve

I've started a thread  "My guilty pleasure IEMs/BUDs". Anyone brave enough to confess and go through the shame...... come and tell us. IEMs/BUDs under $40.  No critiques, purely pleasure. You are in a confession booth.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nabillion_786 said:


> If you feel male vocals are lacking then try them with the tanchjim upgrade cable. From a bright signature it becomes dark and adds more warmth. I personally find it on a similar level to the kanas pro. Better vocals and highs on the kpe whilst the oxygens have a slight edge in technicalities, better bass and a slightly more spacious stage. My o2 have been left faulty for a good time now but if I can't repair them then I'll just sell them (would be a shame).


A cable wont fix the issues on the male vocals, its a tonality thing...

I am using the Faaeal litz copper cable too.


----------



## ErkH (Sep 8, 2020)

For those who can buy stuff from the chinese site taobao, UM MEST is -10% in price now!
That's 8080rmb or around 1180 in usd.
Must resist..


----------



## rggz (Sep 9, 2020)

ErkH said:


> For those who can buy stuff from the chinese site taobao, UM MEST is -10% in price now!
> That's 8080rmb or around 1180 in usd.
> Must resist..



That's a lot hassle for us.

Warranty? Deal with proxy/forwarder? Shipping price + forwarder service? Dunno if it worth it. But if you have relatives in China it's indeed a tempting price for the MEST.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Dying to audition the FIIO FH7 and FIIO FA9s to compare them to my Shure se846 IEMs.    I like the idea of the Dynamic driver for bass and the BA drivers for mids and highs.


----------



## Nimweth

My TRI i3 review is now up:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-i3.24171/reviews


----------



## blomman77

Don't know if this been posted already about the Penon Volt EST,but found this,

Electrotatic + Balanced Armature + Dynamic Driver 7 drivers Hybrid In-ear Monitor
Driver:Sonion 4 electrostatic + Sonion 2 Balanced Armature + 10mm dynamic driver
Impedance: 12ohm@1khz
Sensitivity: 114db@1khz@1mw
Frequency response 15-80Khz


----------



## baskingshark

blomman77 said:


> Don't know if this been posted already about the Penon Volt EST,but found this,
> 
> Electrotatic + Balanced Armature + Dynamic Driver 7 drivers Hybrid In-ear Monitor
> Driver:Sonion 4 electrostatic + Sonion 2 Balanced Armature + 10mm dynamic driver
> ...



Wow 80 kHZ on the frequency response! Big overkill, maybe only dolphins and bats will like it! Plus the low impedance and high sensitivity might make this a hissy set with certain sources. 

Any idea how much this set will cost?


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Wow 80 kHZ on the frequency response! Big overkill, maybe only dolphins and bats will like it! Plus the low impedance and high sensitivity might make this a hissy set with certain sources.
> 
> Any idea how much this set will cost?


Well, since it does have 4 sonion EST´s it is going to be way more than 400 usd at least since the EST´s themselves are around that price lol.


----------



## blomman77

I asked them yesterday,but no answer yet.
I obviously has no clue,but my guess is around 600-700usd
The penon Orb goes for 259usd,and that is with only 2 drivers. The Volt has 4 EST drivers,and i bet thoose are quite expensive.
Then add the other drivers in the mix.


baskingshark said:


> Wow 80 kHZ on the frequency response! Big overkill, maybe only dolphins and bats will like it! Plus the low impedance and high sensitivity might make this a hissy set with certain sources.
> 
> Any idea how much this set will cost?


----------



## Nimweth

blomman77 said:


> Don't know if this been posted already about the Penon Volt EST,but found this,
> 
> Electrotatic + Balanced Armature + Dynamic Driver 7 drivers Hybrid In-ear Monitor
> Driver:Sonion 4 electrostatic + Sonion 2 Balanced Armature + 10mm dynamic driver
> ...


That's a similar driver complement to the TRI Starlight.


----------



## IEMusic

If it ends up at least as good as the Monarch or Clairvoyance, for a similar price, it’ll be nice Penon competition to Linsoul.  Competition is always good for the consumer, and I would gladly welcome a Penon equivalent of ThieAudio.


----------



## DynamicEars

I'm watching the Penon Volt, but maybe prefer Clairvoyance with 1DD+5 knowles BA+2 sonion EST. Sonion BAs characteristic seems have smoother transient in oppose to Knowles BA sharp (in a good way, not to be confused with harsh) transients. But let see, im not in a hurry, got the fully burned Trio now in my ears


----------



## ChrisOc

DynamicEars said:


> I'm watching the Penon Volt, but maybe prefer Clairvoyance with 1DD+5 knowles BA+2 sonion EST. Sonion BAs characteristic seems have smoother transient in oppose to Knowles BA sharp (in a good way, not to be confused with harsh) transients. But let see, im not in a hurry, got the fully burned Trio now in my ears



You are spot on about the distinction between Knowles BA having sharper (not harsher) transients than the smoother Sonion BA.

I have been listening to other IEMs recently and then, today I went back to the Starlights because the new Dunu cable I got for them just arrived. Honestly they are another level, especially for those who like their treble sparkly. Even better with amplification. I suspect the Trio is similar.


----------



## pr0b3r

blomman77 said:


> I asked them yesterday,but no answer yet.
> I obviously has no clue,but my guess is around 600-700usd
> The penon Orb goes for 259usd,and that is with only 2 drivers. The Volt has 4 EST drivers,and i bet thoose are quite expensive.
> Then add the other drivers in the mix.



The Volt would be around $700 according to Penon.


----------



## blomman77

So the same Price as the Clairvoyance then.
Was hoping for a little lower,but not suprising since it got 4 ESTs.  Do you know when it will be released?


pr0b3r said:


> The Volt would be around $700 according to Penon.


----------



## pr0b3r

blomman77 said:


> So the same Price as the Clairvoyance then.
> Was hoping for a little lower,but not suprising since it got 4 ESTs.  Do you know when it will be released?



No idea about the release date, only that they are still in tuning process. I wouldn't be surprised if some reviewers already have prototypes or demo units for testing.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

blomman77 said:


> Electrotatic + Balanced Armature + Dynamic Driver 7 drivers Hybrid In-ear Monitor
> Driver:Sonion 4 electrostatic + Sonion 2 Balanced Armature + 10mm dynamic driver
> Impedance: 12ohm@1khz
> Sensitivity: 114db@1khz@1mw
> Frequency response 15-80Khz



looks like Tri Starlight

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-starlight.24572/reviews


----------



## IEMusic (Sep 14, 2020)

Not new, but I think a pretty good price for the DM6.

https://drop.com/buy/bgvp-dm6-iem


----------



## No Disc (Sep 13, 2020)

Guangzhou International Headphone Expo (CIHE) is 9/12-9-13 but I found about it too late. 

http://bbs.hifi168.com/bbs/showtopic-253241.aspx

https://scrn.li/jLxUSVVMkSXP7u


----------



## ehjie

RikudouGoku said:


> What iems are you guys waiting for to be released?
> 
> My Main candidates are:
> *LZ A7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...



Out now...


----------



## pr0b3r

From Penon's FB post


----------



## OklahKekW

pr0b3r said:


> From Penon's FB post



Price seems very competitive, thought it would be 500+


----------



## RikudouGoku

pr0b3r said:


> From Penon's FB post


So 5 filters and 2 switch modes, 10 configs in total?

And then if we add the A6 filters the total configs will be 28 ((5*2)+ (9*2)) or 34 with the A6 + A6 mini + A7 filters.


----------



## unifutomaki

I know it's a comparatively small thing, but I have to say those housings don't look particularly impressive for 300USD...


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> I know it's a comparatively small thing, but I have to say those housings don't look particularly impressive for 300USD...


well, fit and comfort should be better with those than on the A6 at least.


----------



## robervaul

pr0b3r said:


> From Penon's FB post



As far as I can see


----------



## peter123 (Sep 14, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> I know it's a comparatively small thing, but I have to say those housings don't look particularly impressive for 300USD...



Fwiw they feel very sturdy and have a nice weight to them. Definitely feel more premium than any other LZ IEM's I own, except for the Big Dipper 

I've had the A7 protype for six weeks now and they do rock! Soundstage is really really great and they're more relaxed than both the A5 and A6. Midrange (with *monitor *switch on) is also more forward than on any other LZ IEM's I've heard.

I'm really looking forward to the retail version, with some luck the review units should start to arrive this week so plenty of impressions should be coming soon.


Edit: I forgot to mention that they finally fixed the moisture issue that's been haunting their latest releases on the A7 as well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> Fwiw they feel very sturdy and have a nice weight to them. Definitely feel more premium than any other LZ IEM's I own, except for the Big Dipper
> 
> I've had the A7 protype for six weeks now and they do rock! Soundstage is really really great and they're more relaxed than both the A5 and A6. Midrange (with pop switch on) is also more forward than on any other LZ IEM's I've heard.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the retail version, with some luck the review units should start to arrive this week.


You better stop, before I get a hype attack


----------



## WapeR

Hi!
I don’t know if this is the best place to ask this but I’m looking for a good Asian/Chinese IEM to use them to play on a Xbox.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lgcubana

WapeR said:


> Hi!
> I don’t know if this is the best place to ask this but I’m looking for a good Asian/Chinese IEM to use them to play on a Xbox.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you're a FPS player, the KBear KS2 might be a good option; it's relatively cheap, V shaped, and easily driven (KBear actually recommends no external amping) and has a wide soundstage.  Most (including myself) find the upper frequency response on the bright side.  But for a FPS game, this would help, in picking up someone that's tracking you.


----------



## WapeR

lgcubana said:


> If you're a FPS player, the KBear KS2 might be a good option; it's relatively cheap, V shaped, and easily driven (KBear actually recommends no external amping) and has a wide soundstage.  Most (including myself) find the upper frequency response on the bright side.  But for a FPS game, this would help, in picking up someone that's tracking you.



Thanks for your response!
I read a review of that IEM and the reviewer says that the sound is similar (with a few differences) to the KZ ZSN that I already have. For me they sound great but I miss sounds like footsteps and better positioning (in FPS games, in other games they are good)


----------



## RikudouGoku

WapeR said:


> Thanks for your response!
> I read a review of that IEM and the reviewer says that the sound is similar (with a few differences) to the KZ ZSN that I already have. For me they sound great but I miss sounds like footsteps and better positioning (in FPS games, in other games they are good)


You might want to check out the Final Audio E500.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 19, 2020)

Finally, my first review on a pair of wireless earphone. The *CCA CX10*




About the *CCA CX10*
Currently, the CCA CX10 is the latest wireless earphone to hit the market by CCA (Clear Concept Audio), a sister company to KZ (Knowledge Zenith), which I’ll reveal some positive results that will eventually put CCA on a higher scale of an already congested competition of in-ear earphones. But, make no doubt, these are going to be one of the better one’s likely for its sonic presentation and ergonomic shiny resin appearance, which in my personal opinion should be an incredible deal for a wireless earphone versus other wireless earphones considered. So, let’s do a complete breakdown on what you get with the CX10!

First off, I want to thank Mr. Wu from CCA for sending the CCA CX10 in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost starts as low as $59 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to store purchased, the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost.



As many in head-fi may know by now, CCA is becoming "common ground" for competitive in-ear earphones at a fraction of the cost, especially for their nicely balanced, low costing and well-made budget earphones that can compete with costlier branded ones. They have launched several in-ear earphones since then, and now their CX10 wireless model that sports an incredible 10 driver unit consisting of two BA for highs, two BA’s for MID’s, plus one double magnetic dynamic driver per side punching above and beyond many dynamic units bringing a type of sonic-like approach to the whole signature that you must hear to believe.

*SOUND SIGNATURE:*
They have a balanced sonic signature that drives well with any wireless driven unit. You get that perfect bass punch and evenly sought-out clean and clear midrange with brilliant treble and overall nice texture and details that is nothing less of amazing!



*PACKAGE:*
Other than the package being a white thick box (which is a nice touch), the accessories it comes with are different to the detachable wired one’s CCA usually sells. They carry a different package deal, which includes a pair of in-ear hard, but smooth resin housing wireless earphones, charging storage case, extra-large, medium, and small silicone ear tips, and a manual and warranty card all in one small square packaged box. They come a long way since the launch of the C04.

*NOTICEABLE CHANGES:*
After burning-in the CX10 for several weeks, they sounded a little pitchy at times according to the song or genre, but now is gone! This surely places them in a higher playing field where maturity plays a role and CCA can finally play where the big boys play, which is in a higher listening experience of higher-end technicality and clarity. Of course, this all comes after burning them in for at least 100 hours to make sure no other changes would occur during the process. Comfort was a big plus as well after incorporating all those drivers into a compact housing. Well done, CCA! So, besides having such a unique sonic balanced sound signature, they have good form and ergonomic shape and can be worn for hours at a time.



*SOUND:
BASS:*
The bass expresses a sonic-like signature that can extend very low with excellent texture, richness, and punchiness with plenty of sub-sonic coherent details that’s not easy to accomplish with any in-ear wireless earphones, which is due to the 7MM double magnetic dynamic units in each side. But, somehow CCA has manage to accomplish this feat and I applaud them for it. So, rather hearing them as your typical IEM, they mimic the clear and punchy bass of much larger headphones to the point that it actually sounds like you’re listening to one, IMHO.

*MIDRANGE:*
Here, the same can be said with the midrange having a sense of realistic like vocals that benefits both males and females alike with good transparency and texture. The vocals are unique because it expresses realism in fulfilling the balance the bass and treble needs for the constant harmony the CX10 produces for one of the best sounding signature in this price range I’ve heard by far with wireless earphones today.

*TREBLE:*
If you’re looking for details, well you’re definitely in for a treat! Not only does the treble demonstrate precision, it does a good job controlling a non-harsh and sibilant-free environment while maintaining good transparency and detail. Just make sure to burn them in for at least 100 hours for the armatures to smooth-out, which in the end provides excellent and satisfying clarity. One surprising factor is the micro-details it produces in the very hi-end register giving you full access of the whole higher pitch range and openness that only well-known brands can offer for their higher price. You get a metallic-free sounding environment, which is another accomplishment achieved by CCA and shows the maturity from such a young company.

*SOUNDSTAGE:*
The CX10’s soundstage can only be heard to understand the sonic perplexity it displays in the whole staging process. Coupled with the incredibly nice balance, it really does play a vital role on the sonic-like achievement within the whole spectrum. Frontal and depth staging is superb, while imaging, instrument separation is followed by an excellent overall wide soundstage. The CX10 can only be explained as unique and epic in every way possible for such a low price range when compared to more expensive branded wireless models.



*OTHER FEATURES:*
Excellent Bluetooth 5.0 transmission and speed, AAC coding, compatible with Android and IOS devices, double magnetic and low extended drivers for greater power and faster bass response, 3 hour main charging case, and 30 plus hours of playtime, Stand-by: 120 days on the charging case, plus smart touch operation and game feature mode.

*PROS:*
Excellent technicality on all areas of the balanced sound with a superb sonic-like listening experience, better than average frontal and depth, imaging, and wide soundstage, great build quality, both wireless earphones can be used as a pair or individually.

*CONS:*
My older Bluetooth phones didn't work so well after pairing with the CX10. But, it could be several factors like a slower CPU, less memory for buffering, older BT protocols, less advanced BT hardware, or a combination of those and other things.

*FINAL COMMENT:*
I can say that I am a little old fashion in the sense that I like my earphones connected by wires to my smart phone or any of my audio units. But, as wireless earphones go, I can always vouch for a good pair. So, I can surely say that the CX10 are a “no-brainer” keeper set of wireless earphones, IMHO.

*OFFICIAL ALIEXPRESS GLOBAL STORE:*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000115512112.html?

Hope this helps anyone in their personal choice of whether the CX10 is right for you!

-Clear


----------



## superuser1

1clearhead said:


> *CONS:*
> Older Bluetooth smart phones or less than *32GB smart phones* might have a problem with the fast-paced signal the CX10 needs in order for it to operate smoothly.


By that logic, a ZX300A will face problems and may not operate smoothly?


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> Finally, my first review on a pair of wireless earphone. The *CCA CX10*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice review, how's the battery life on a single charge and via the charging case? Does it support aptX and LDAC?


----------



## MrDelicious

1clearhead said:


> *CONS:*
> Older Bluetooth smart phones or less than 32GB smart phones might have a problem with the fast-paced signal the CX10 needs in order for it to operate smoothly.


Is this a real thing and why would it affect this IEM in particular?


----------



## 1clearhead

MrDelicious said:


> Is this a real thing and why would it affect this IEM in particular?


After many hours trying it with my older phones, my suggestion is not to load too many Apps and keep up with the phones "system cleaner" for the CX10 to work properly. With my newer phone or newer phones with 64GB or higher, it worked flawlessly. I guess newer technology as well, IMHO.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 18, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Nice review, how's the battery life on a single charge and via the charging case? Does it support aptX and LDAC?


More or less 3 hours to charge the main charging case, and 30 plus hours of playtime or according to the output volume or how much time of use. Stand-by: 120 days on the charging case. So far, I see that it supports AAC.


----------



## DBaldock9

1clearhead said:


> Finally, my first review on a pair of wireless earphone. The *CCA CX10*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One comment about the BT description - AAC is a lossy, not lossless, codec that has a 250kbps cap on the data rate. The aptX and LDAC codecs should provide better audio performance. 
. 
Quote from https://www.soundguys.com/understanding-bluetooth-codecs-15352/amp/ - 


> AAC is the audio standard for lossy digital audio compression. It also happens to be the license-free standard for YouTube, Sony’s PlayStation 3, and is preferred by Apple. If you have an Android phone, you won’t really benefit from AAC as its performance is unreliable: it’s a power-hungry codec that Android remains unprepared to handle efficiently. iPhone users do benefit from its higher-resolution playback though. It has a transfer rate cap of 250kbps, creating a file similar to that of a mid-quality MP3.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 18, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> One comment about the BT description - AAC is a lossy, not lossless, codec that has a 250kbps cap on the data rate. The aptX and LDAC codecs should provide better audio performance.
> .
> Quote from https://www.soundguys.com/understanding-bluetooth-codecs-15352/amp/ -


Thanks, DBaldock9 for enlightening me on certain technicalities of wireless earphones....good to know.


----------



## MrDelicious

1clearhead said:


> After many hours trying it with my older phones, my suggestion is not to load too many Apps and keep up with the phones "system cleaner" for the CX10 to work properly. With my newer phone or newer phones with 64GB or higher, it worked flawlessly. I guess newer technology as well, IMHO.


I don't doubt that you had a better experience with a newer phone, but storage quantity doesn't have anything to with it.


----------



## 1clearhead

MrDelicious said:


> I don't doubt that you had a better experience with a newer phone, but storage quantity doesn't have anything to with it.


A congested or cluttered older phone of less GB's can be an issue when there's apps taking much more space for the wireless earphone to sound smoothly and react faster. According to my experience, it slowed down many fast or busy songs I played. By freeing up space on my older phones helped a lot. Todays newer phones have more space to spare and technically has a faster speed processor compared to older phones.


----------



## peter123

Perfect match with my dinner table


----------



## Luis1316

peter123 said:


> Perfect match with my dinner table


I still don't get why would they change their original logo + LZ-A7 to "LZ HIFI AUDIO" with a weird font...
Congrats, I'll be waiting for your impressions and comparisons.


----------



## peter123

Luis1316 said:


> I still don't get why would they change their original logo + LZ-A7 to "LZ HIFI AUDIO" with a weird font...
> Congrats, I'll be waiting for your impressions and comparisons.



Yeah, I agree. I personally think the prototype looks better. That being said it doesn't bother me much as I don't see it when I'm listening to them


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

1clearhead said:


> A congested or cluttered older phone of less GB's can be an issue when there's apps taking much more space for the wireless earphone to sound smoothly and react faster. According to my experience, it slowed down many fast or busy songs I played. By freeing up space on my older phones helped a lot. Todays newer phones have more space to spare and technically has a faster speed processor compared to older phones.



Less RAM and storage should not be a concern for BT connection. It most probably because of outdated software and less effective implementation of BT in the device as opposed to new device


----------



## MrDelicious

1clearhead said:


> A congested or cluttered older phone of less GB's can be an issue when there's apps taking much more space for the wireless earphone to sound smoothly and react faster. According to my experience, it slowed down many fast or busy songs I played. By freeing up space on my older phones helped a lot. Todays newer phones have more space to spare and technically has a faster speed processor compared to older phones.


----------



## SciOC

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I agree. I personally think the prototype looks better. That being said it doesn't bother me much as I don't see it when I'm listening to them


Those might be the ugliest IEMs I can think of.  I don't care even a little bit personally, but they're ugly to the point of possibly impacting sales.  In general I thought aesthetics only really had a net positive sales effect for really nice looking pairs, but this might be ugly enough to test that theory of mine.  I hope they're really really good, because then we'll be able to tell.


----------



## rggz

SciOC said:


> *Those might be the ugliest IEMs I can think of.*  I don't care even a little bit personally, but they're ugly to the point of possibly impacting sales.  In general I thought aesthetics only really had a net positive sales effect for really nice looking pairs, but this might be ugly enough to test that theory of mine.  I hope they're really really good, because then we'll be able to tell.



You need to check out the new Blon BL-05S then...


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong (Sep 19, 2020)

1clearhead said:


> After many hours trying it with my older phones, my suggestion is not to load too many Apps and keep up with the phones "system cleaner" for the CX10 to work properly. With my newer phone or newer phones with 64GB or higher, it worked flawlessly. I guess newer technology as well, IMHO.


Storage and how much is used has nothing to do with BT performance any more than the stuff in your trunk affects FM radio reception in your car.

Any difference you're experiencing has a different cause, most likely your older phones having slower CPUs, less memory for buffering, older BT protocols, less advanced BT hardware, interference from power management for an old battery, or a combination of those things.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong (Sep 19, 2020)

1clearhead said:


> A congested or cluttered older phone of less GB's can be an issue when there's apps taking much more space for the wireless earphone to sound smoothly and react faster.



No, that isn't a thing.

If you have a lot of apps _running _at the same time, yes, because there's contention for CPU or _memory_. But apps or content sitting there in _storage_ has no impact on audio or BT performance.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Ignore


----------



## Audio Fun

Hi guys,
Hope you doing well, I did the review for BQEYZ Spring 1, if you looking for smooth and well balanced IEM with natural and lush timbre, or you looking for well extend treble with good speed and detail, but without any fatiguing, you can check this out: https://www.head-fi.org/members/audio-fun.528826/
Have a great weekend!


----------



## illumidata

rggz said:


> You need to check out the new Blon BL-05S then...


It’s all about pairing them with the right outfit. Having fond memories of Bakelite probably helps as well.


----------



## superuser1

Guys need a recommendation for someone who is starting out in the hobby, something below $70, and the preferred genre of music is going to be BGM (soundtrack)


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 19, 2020)

superuser1 said:


> Guys need a recommendation for someone who is starting out in the hobby, something below $70, and the preferred genre of music is going to be BGM (soundtrack)





On a serious note, if you do recommend *BL-03*, u might need to get aftermarket tips +/- cable ready. Good timbre/tonality, not so good midbass bleed and fit. Average technicalities.

Otherwise other sets to consider can be:
-* iBasso IT00* - has a bit of driver flex. Otherwise quite fatigue free tuning.
- *BLON BL-05S* - this is the S version, not the original BL-05 (non S). Fixes the midbass bloat of the BLON BL-03 with better fit and technical performance
- *KBEAR KB04* - V shaped with good technicalities, may be a bit shouty in upper mids/lower treble and have not the best timbre for acoustic instruments, but very good beginner set.
- *KZ ZS10 Pro* - good technicalities, slightly bloated midbass and artificial timbre in treble, otherwise quite all rounder.
- *Final Audio E3000* - crap non detachable cable, slower bass and not the best treble extension, but very nice timbre, soundstage and imaging. Needs amping though to shine. Mids are very balanced and tasteful.


----------



## gotosleep

Hi, I currently have the blons. Are the tin t2 plus good upgrade over  bl03.
I am a basshead.

Also, since I mostly use my phone for music should I get a better dac first maybe tempotec hd Pro?
Thanks


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 19, 2020)

gotosleep said:


> Hi, I currently have the blons. Are the tin t2 plus good upgrade over  bl03.
> I am a basshead.
> 
> Also, since I mostly use my phone for music should I get a better dac first maybe tempotec hd Pro?
> Thanks



Yes Tempotec Sonata HD Pro is a very cheap and good dongle. It provides sound quality almost close to my desktop setup, measurements are also very good. It is the OEM version of Hidizs S8 but at half the price. Some folks in the other audio threads have kindly opened and measured the two and they seem comparable internally and on measurements. The Hidizs S8 is very well regarded here on audiosciencereview: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...dizs-s8-usb-c-headphone-adapter-review.10823/

I haven't tried the Tin T2 Plus, but I'm a fellow basshead.

There're a few basshead or at least bassy sets that I can think of that may suit you:

1) *TFZ Tequila1* - it was previously > $100 USD, now they are clearing stock. I bought it at $50ish USD at the last aliexpress sale after coupons (I think it is listed at $66 USD on aliexpress now). It is a non fatiguing V shape, has better soundstage and fit and accessories than BLON, very smooth, warm and bassy. Maybe technical performance is about on par. Problem is I know from other India friends that China is having a border dispute with India so the tariffs and shipping fees from Aliexpress may be skyhigh now. If other online platforms sell it, worth a consideration.

2) *iBasso IT00* - not a basshead set but warm and bassy. U shaped. Better extension in bass and treble than BLON. Better technicalities and accessories. Has some driver flex though.

3)* Urbanfun YBF-ISS014* - please only buy this from a place with solid returns policy like Amazon. Cause there's a lot of sets with QC issues like MMCX problems, or even a different driver type. If u get a working beryllium driver, the bass is super textured and has good transients. Subbass can reach basshead levels. Has as good timbre as the BLONs with better soundstage and technical performance.

4) *Final Audio E3000* - bassy, warm, smooth and non fatiguing. Excellent balanced mids. Better fit, soundstage, imaging, instrument separation than BLON. Timbre slightly poorer than BLON. My beef with this set is that the cables are not detachable and bass is a bit slow, but not as bad midbass bleed as BLON. Needs amping too as the drivers are quite power hungry.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> ...
> There're a few basshead *or at least bassy sets* that I can think of that may suit you:
> 
> 1) *TFZ Tequila1* - it was previously > $100 USD, now they are clearing stock. I bought it at $50ish USD at the last aliexpress sale after coupons (I think it is listed at $66 USD on aliexpress now). It is a non fatiguing V shape, has better soundstage and fit and accessories than BLON, very smooth, warm and bassy. Maybe technical performance is about on par. Problem is I know from other India friends that China is having a border dispute with India so the tariffs and shipping fees from Aliexpress may be skyhigh now. If other online platforms sell it, worth a consideration.
> ...


(Weekend Basshead)
As I get older, my ears are turning into Gremlins; in the sense that I can't feed them late at night, when they're overly sensitive to the upper frequencies. 
In the mornings I opt for a more mature setup, like the TFZ Tequilas; with their wide soundstage and more reserved (for TFZ) response to the low end.


----------



## dharmasteve

gotosleep said:


> Hi, I currently have the blons. Are the tin t2 plus good upgrade over  bl03.
> I am a basshead.
> 
> Also, since I mostly use my phone for music should I get a better dac first maybe tempotec hd Pro?
> Thanks


The Tin Hifi T2 plus are very good but bass and nice timbre are definitely more apparent on the Blon 03. So they are really good but not a massive upgrade. For a little more the ISN D02 and the iBasso it00 are both a clear upgrade. The bass on the it00 is strong.


----------



## PhonoPhi

superuser1 said:


> Guys need a recommendation for someone who is starting out in the hobby, something below $70, and the preferred genre of music is going to be BGM (soundtrack)


In addition to other great recommendations - recent CCA CA16 and KZ ZAX (I only have the former but will order the latter when cyan will be available ) to consider.

CCA CA16 started to remind me E3000 more and more... Not my piece of cake personally, but really nice gentle (for the treble and E3000 much more) starters to appreciate what is out there.


----------



## 1clearhead

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Storage and how much is used has nothing to do with BT performance any more than the stuff in your trunk affects FM radio reception in your car.
> 
> Any difference you're experiencing has a different cause, most likely your older phones having slower CPUs, less memory for buffering, older BT protocols, less advanced BT hardware, interference from power management for an old battery, or a combination of those things.


Thank you and all the other fellow head-fier's that commented on my review. I never took the time to analyze that it could be all the other functions you mentioned above, so lesson learned. I will go ahead and change my "CONS", since now that I realize it was probably a lack of my knowledge. Thank you and everyone's feedback on this matter.


----------



## LoryWiv

baskingshark said:


> Yes Tempotec Sonata HD Pro is a very cheap and good dongle. It provides sound quality almost close to my desktop setup, measurements are also very good. It is the OEM version of Hidizs S8 but at half the price. Some folks in the other audio threads have kindly opened and measured the two and they seem comparable internally and on measurements. The Hidizs S8 is very well regarded here on audiosciencereview: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...dizs-s8-usb-c-headphone-adapter-review.10823/
> 
> I haven't tried the Tin T2 Plus, but I'm a fellow basshead.
> 
> ...


Would add Shozy Form 1.1, excellent DD bass w/o compromising much on mids / treble via the BA. Retail $75, just a pinch over desired budget, perhaps a deal will be found!


----------



## IEMusic (Sep 19, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> - *BLON BL-05S* - this is the S version, not the original BL-05 (non S). Fixes the midbass bloat of the BLON BL-03 with better fit and technical performance


....and has an “ugly is in the eye of the beholder” shell.



gotosleep said:


> Hi, I currently have the blons. Are the tin t2 plus good upgrade over  bl03.
> I am a basshead.


I think that in most ways, the T2+ is an excellent upgrade over the BL03, EXCEPT if you’re a bass head, than it’s not.  T2+ has less bass.   I think the most direct bass-lovers upgrade over the BL03 is the iBasso IT00.  Also, review @baskingshark ’s other bassy recs.



baskingshark said:


> 2) *iBasso IT00* - not a basshead set but warm and bassy. U shaped. Better extension in bass and treble than BLON. Better technicalities and accessories. Has some driver flex though.


I’ve been pondering this for a while.  There is, of course, no firm definition of what measurements and sound constitute a “bass head” IEM, but I think that the IT00 is really debatable.   I personally think it is a bass head IEM, compared to such IEMs as the TFZ No.3.


----------



## IEMusic

lgcubana said:


> (Weekend Basshead)
> As I get older, my ears are turning into Gremlins; in the sense that I can't feed them late at night, when they're overly sensitive to the upper frequencies.
> In the mornings I opt for a more mature setup, like the TFZ Tequilas; with their wide soundstage and more reserved (for TFZ) response to the low end.


I’m getting old too, and know exactly what you’re talking about.  Nighttime is often a terrible time to listen to brighter IEMs, and is a great time to enjoy those warm, maybe even dark sounding ones.



LoryWiv said:


> Would add Shozy Form 1.1, excellent DD bass w/o compromising much on mids / treble via the BA. Retail $75, just a pinch over desired budget, perhaps a deal will be found!


While I like the Shozy Form 1.1 quite a lot, I prefer the IT00 sound.  I find the 8KHz peak on the 1.1 painful sometimes, but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## dharmasteve

IEMusic said:


> ....and has an “ugly is in the eye of the beholder” shell.
> 
> 
> I think that in most ways, the T2+ is an excellent upgrade over the BL03, EXCEPT if you’re a bass head, than it’s not.  T2+ has less bass.   I think the most direct bass-lovers upgrade over the BL03 is the iBasso IT00.  Also, review @baskingshark ’s other bassy recs.
> ...


I would probably call the it00 a bass head IEM for most people, mainly because I don't know an IEM with bigger bass. I have the bass head TFZ No.3 and the IT00 has bigger bass. I have some very bassy full size headphones and the it00 gives them a run for their money.


----------



## SciOC

illumidata said:


> It’s all about pairing them with the right outfit. Having fond memories of Bakelite probably helps as well.


This set at least has a defined style.....  My dad might like these.  They remind me of the 2002 new ford thunderbird they made that had simplistic retro styling trying to appeal to baby boomers.... The A7 has no style. 


dharmasteve said:


> I would probably call the it00 a bass head IEM for most people, mainly because I don't know an IEM with bigger bass. I have the bass head TFZ No.3 and the IT00 has bigger bass. I have some very bassy full size headphones and the it00 gives them a run for their money.


I think the debate is settled, several of us are bassheads, and I think the IT00 is a basshead set as well.   It definitely equals the tequila 1.  Now, I'm still awaiting my Thor mjolnir, and I have other basshead sets that have more bass, but it's still bass heavy.

BQEYZ BQ3 is an underrated basshead set with dual 10mm dynamic drivers.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

T2+ looks interesting compared to my favorite Daily IEM


----------



## IEMusic

Xinlisupreme said:


> T2+ looks interesting compared to my favorite Daily IEM


Yep, but unless you find the OH10 upper mids too harsh, or for some (strange ) reason don’t like a lot of sub bass, If you have the OH10, I don’t see much of a reason to get the T2+.


----------



## dharmasteve

SciOC said:


> This set at least has a defined style.....  My dad might like these.  They remind me of the 2002 new ford thunderbird they made that had simplistic retro styling trying to appeal to baby boomers.... The A7 has no style.
> 
> I think the debate is settled, several of us are bassheads, and I think the IT00 is a basshead set as well.   It definitely equals the tequila 1.  Now, I'm still awaiting my Thor mjolnir, and I have other basshead sets that have more bass, but it's still bass heavy.
> 
> BQEYZ BQ3 is an underrated basshead set with dual 10mm dynamic drivers.


My BQEYZ KB100 has big bass too, also underrated.


----------



## LoryWiv

SciOC said:


> Now, I'm still awaiting my Thor mjolnir, and I have other basshead sets that have more bass, but it's still bass heavy.



I look forward to your impressions. While my interest is gravitating to hybrids (TRI I3 on order, interested in EST driver combo's as well) it's be great to hear what a high quality, well-tuned DD can do.


----------



## LoryWiv

IEMusic said:


> I’m getting old too, and know exactly what you’re talking about.  Nighttime is often a terrible time to listen to brighter IEMs, and is a great time to enjoy those warm, maybe even dark sounding ones.
> 
> While I like the Shozy Form 1.1 quite a lot, I prefer the IT00 sound.  I find the 8KHz peak on the 1.1 painful sometimes, but that’s just my opinion.


Thanks, @IEMusic, your opinion is of course valid and helpful to balance mine. I do think the bass has good bass quantity and above average quality on the Form 1.1 for this price bracket. Perhaps the beryllium DD is contributing. What's interesting is that I am a bit treble sensitive and have mild tinnitus, but the Form 1.1 sounds smooth up top to me, If anything I would welcome a tad more sparkle. Perhaps my "old guy" hearing is the reason I don't suffer the 8 kHz peak...there has to be some benefit to getting older!


----------



## IEMusic

LoryWiv said:


> Thanks, @IEMusic, your opinion is of course valid and helpful to balance mine. I do think the bass has good bass quantity and above average quality on the Form 1.1 for this price bracket. Perhaps the beryllium DD is contributing. What's interesting is that I am a bit treble sensitive and have mild tinnitus, but the Form 1.1 sounds smooth up top to me, If anything I would welcome a tad more sparkle. Perhaps my "old guy" hearing is the reason I don't suffer the 8 kHz peak...there has to be some benefit to getting older!


The bass is very detailed and textured on the 1.1.  In fact, the one word I would use to describe the 1.1 sound as a whole is “textured”.  Many people don’t find that 8KHz peak bothersome, and it does add some nice sparkle.  It just so happens that that peak, in the absence of surrounding peaks, somehow seems to bother me some, but really only at higher volumes.   That being said, the issue with the 1.1 is that the sound is so much fun that I feel the need to crank it up.


----------



## Ziggomatic

IEMusic said:


> The bass is very detailed and textured on the 1.1.  In fact, the one word I would use to describe the 1.1 sound as a whole is “textured”.  Many people don’t find that 8KHz peak bothersome, and it does add some nice sparkle.  It just so happens that that peak, in the absence of surrounding peaks, somehow seems to bother me some, but really only at higher volumes.   That being said, the issue with the 1.1 is that the sound is so much fun that I feel the need to crank it up.



This is exactly how I feel about the Form 1.1. Thankfully the stock foam tips tame the spike a bit for me enough.


----------



## LoryWiv

Ziggomatic said:


> This is exactly how I feel about the Form 1.1. Thankfully the stock foam tips tame the spike a bit for me enough.


I am using Symbio W tips with the Form 1.1.


----------



## IEMusic

Ziggomatic said:


> This is exactly how I feel about the Form 1.1. Thankfully the stock foam tips tame the spike a bit for me enough.


I agree that foam tips do help a lot.


----------



## DynamicEars

IEMusic said:


> The bass is very detailed and textured on the 1.1.  In fact, the one word I would use to describe the 1.1 sound as a whole is “textured”.  Many people don’t find that 8KHz peak bothersome, and it does add some nice sparkle.  It just so happens that that peak, in the absence of surrounding peaks, somehow seems to bother me some, but really only at higher volumes.   That being said, the issue with the 1.1 is that the sound is so much fun that I feel the need to crank it up.



Now that i gained experience over time, while put time to deep learning about FR graph with my measument rig, i found that 8khz resonance peak (can be "moved" with insertion depth), the 8khz boost is perceived as extension of sparkles rather than sparkles. Its jist perceived as "decay" of the trebles like decay of hi hats, the "sssssss" that gone slowly and smoothly, so 8 khz will be heard as decay or echo that made airy sounding.

But, this 8khz is very close to 7 khz, where the real sibilance is. Half boosted 7khz next to 8khz can caused sibilance chsss chss sounded to the female vocals, instruments, cymbals, hi hats. The good tuning must have dip on exact 7 khz and then clean boost on 8khz

And next to it is 6khz where the crash, cymbals and trebles details are. Together with bite. Lack of 6khz made overall tonality darker and lack of bites and energy. But too much also can caused fatiguing crash hihat everywhere, too full of higher note sound.

The great manufacturer that produce TOTL IEMs aware about this. Look at that great TOTL tuning, Z1R, u12t, etc. With 4khz pinna gain or 3khz, have 5-7khz dip , with 6khz little boost but just at 6khz will be nice, 7khz must stay on dip, and then clean boost at 8khz.


----------



## Slater

DynamicEars said:


> Now that i gained experience over time, while put time to deep learning about FR graph with my measument rig, i found that 8khz resonance peak (can be "moved" with insertion depth), the 8khz boost is perceived as extension of sparkles rather than sparkles. Its jist perceived as "decay" of the trebles like decay of hi hats, the "sssssss" that gone slowly and smoothly, so 8 khz will be heard as decay or echo that made airy sounding.
> 
> But, this 8khz is very close to 7 khz, where the real sibilance is. Half boosted 7khz next to 8khz can caused sibilance chsss chss sounded to the female vocals, instruments, cymbals, hi hats. The good tuning must have dip on exact 7 khz and then clean boost on 8khz
> 
> ...



You hit the nail on the head. That’s my ideal treble tuning, and depending on the stock tuning, I’ll use EQ to shape a headphone to basically what you described.


----------



## yorosello

superuser1 said:


> Guys need a recommendation for someone who is starting out in the hobby, something below $70, and the preferred genre of music is going to be BGM (soundtrack)


SSR also good for instrumental like bgm/classical


----------



## zenki

Anyone tried MEMT-R1?


----------



## baskingshark

Anybody tried the IKKO OH1 before?

Seems like it is on sale on Amazon now for $109 USD: https://www.amazon.com/OH1-Earphone...JZ8MCDS/ref=pd_lpo_23_t_1/131-8076462-0685845

They seem to follow the anime style packaging of Moondrop and Tanchjim!


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Anybody tried the IKKO OH1 before?
> 
> Seems like it is on sale on Amazon now for $109 USD: https://www.amazon.com/OH1-Earphone...JZ8MCDS/ref=pd_lpo_23_t_1/131-8076462-0685845
> 
> They seem to follow the anime style packaging of Moondrop and Tanchjim!



Yeah they are already quite some time. Tried OH1 and OH10 but not having them personally, high mids are too much for me, bass is good, well textured, tight, not bleeding. smooth trebles, wide soundstage. Build quality also great. If only high mids are not so boosted, i already grab them.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@DynamicEars wich dap with Ikko sound like you said?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Are any of you buying anything on this sale? Or maybe it is too close to 11/11...

I am not getting anything this time, except for 2 TRN T3 cables in 4.4mm termination.


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> Are any of you buying anything on this sale? Or maybe it is too close to 11/11...
> 
> I am not getting anything this time, except for 2 TRN T3 cables in 4.4mm termination.



I bought a bunch of cables for my full size headphones. HD800S, Meze 99c, Onkyo A800, BW Alara, HD700 and HE560 will all be getting shorter balanced cables soon


----------



## MrDelicious

Just a cable it seems, no interesting IEM deals to be found.


----------



## DynamicEars

Xinlisupreme said:


> @DynamicEars wich dap with Ikko sound like you said?



using ibasso DX160. That +13db pinna gain on upper mids that i can't stand with, or not to my preference, i prefer less than +10db pinna gain. +8db is the best for me


----------



## audio123

ikko OH7 Review. A flagship single DD done right. Enjoy and happy listening, as always!


----------



## punkedrock

Looking for a few different kinds of IEM's. I'll number them! 

1) I'm looking for a single pair of IEM's with lots of drivers built into each housing that's under say $300 I guess. Any recommendations? 
I absolutely must have detachable cables and lots of clarity, clarity is something I'm really into with lots of midbass/bass and pristine highs and just a gorgeous driver to listen to.

2) An IEM with a colored sound I suppose, I have a pair of sennheiser HD660S and honestly people say that they aren't colored. So I'd like to experiment there in a few different dirrections possibly a few different drivers. Again looking for detachable cables and perfectly reproduced bass.

3) what's top dawg in the chi-fi territory these days? What's the driver that's ruling supreme?


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 24, 2020)

punkedrock said:


> Looking for a few different kinds of IEM's. I'll number them!
> 
> 1) I'm looking for a single pair of IEM's with lots of drivers built into each housing that's under say $300 I guess. Any recommendations?
> I absolutely must have detachable cables and lots of clarity, clarity is something I'm really into with lots of midbass/bass and pristine highs and just a gorgeous driver to listen to.
> ...



Just my 2 cents for your queries:
1) Driver count is not as important as tuning IMHO. U can have multi driver monstrosities like in KZs and TRNs but they ain't coherent or have cross over problems. If $300 is the limit, u can consider the *Audiosense T800*. $298 USD, 8 knowles BA. U shaped, superb isolation. Very good technicalities like imaging, details, instrument separation and clarity. Bass is a BA bass, but it is vented and sounds like a DD bass actually in terms of decay. It is a bright set, so not for the treble sensitive folk, but since u want clarity and highs, it might be a good option.


2) An IEM with a coloured sound and different drivers, check out these options:
- *iBasso IT00* - $69 USD. single DD, warm U shaped, good subbass and treble extension, not fatiguing. Good techicalities for a single DD. The midbass and lower mids are warm and coloured. Has driver flex though. Subbass is hefty and quite precise.
- *TRI I3* - $160 USD. weird 1DD + 1 planar + 1 BA config. But very very coherent and well balanced, smooth mids when amped. The planars handling the mids need amping though. They are power hungry. Very non fatiguing and smooth and big soundstage at this price, almost like speakers when amped. Don't try it with low powered sources like smartphones, pretty meh. The treble is not the most extended so trebleheads may need to look elsewhere. Bass is north of neutral and tight when amped.
- *Urbanfun YBF-ISS014* - single DD. $69 USD. V shaped. The beryllium version has superb subbass transients and texturing and extension. But that's if u get a beryllium one. There's sellers selling a "noble metal" driver which has different tuning. And there's reports of QC problems for MMCX connectors on the urbanfun even up till today on new sets. So I can't recommend this universally unless u get it from somewhere with a good returns policy eg Amazon, as u might get a lemon.
- while not a CHIFI, u can try the *Final Audio E3000*.$50 USD.  Mild warm smooth V shaped. Single DD. Very non fatiguing, excellent soundstage and imaging at this price. Good timbre. Crap non detachable microphonic noodle thin cable though. And bass is a bit slow in the midbass with not the best subbass extension. Treble also not the most extended, but those that want a non fatiguing chill IEM to listen to can consider this (barring the crap non detachable cable). It needs amping too, sounds meh from a smartphone.
- You can consider the *BLON BL-03*, single DD $25 USD. But the bass is a weakness on this set, midbass is too bloated and slow. But it has excellent harmanish tonality and good timbre. Technicalities not the best. And the biggest issue is the crap fit due to the too short nozzles. U might need to do spacer mods or get a longer aftermarket eartip eg Spinfits, reversed KZ starlines etc to get optimal fit. Can compete with $100 stuff in timbre and tonality, though the slow bass and poor technicalities (and crap fit) hold it back from being a true giant killer.

3) Top dog CHIFI that I've tried is the *QDC Anole VX*. > $2K USD. Excellent technicalities, 10 BA set, has switches to change the sound signature. Can't afford it though, and it has BA timbre. Wish I could unhear it LOL.


Good luck with your search! Hope the others can advise too. All the above have detachable cables except the Final Audio E3000.


----------



## inevitableso

Hey guys, I'm just gonna hop in this thread, my set of bgvp dms and zero is on it's way, I just wanna hop in on the conversations haha


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> Anybody tried the IKKO OH1 before?
> 
> Seems like it is on sale on Amazon now for $109 USD: https://www.amazon.com/OH1-Earphone...JZ8MCDS/ref=pd_lpo_23_t_1/131-8076462-0685845
> 
> They seem to follow the anime style packaging of Moondrop and Tanchjim!


The ikko OH1 was my 1st wow moment.  Connected directly to my Samsung Note 3, they were a revelation.  The fitment was close to CIEM, for me.

I'll have to connect them to my Qudelix-5K and see how they compare to Fiio FH3; which is my current walk about set.


----------



## baskingshark

lgcubana said:


> The ikko OH1 was my 1st wow moment.  Connected directly to my Samsung Note 3, they were a revelation.  The fitment was close to CIEM, for me.
> 
> I'll have to connect them to my Qudelix-5K and see how they compare to Fiio FH3; which is my current walk about set.



Look forward to hear your impressions on how it stacks to the current CHIFI releases!

I know it is an older model, and some gear don't age gracefully, but sometimes old doesn't mean it can't go head to head against some of the new hypetrains. I still find the Final Audio E3000 quite good even though it released a year or two back. It still has one of the best imaging and soundstages for a sub $50 gear.


----------



## lgcubana

*Ikko OH1 vs Fiio FH3*
Both units respect my sensitivity to the upper frequency bands, but no lack of detail on either pair.
If I didn't do an A/B against the FH3, I would say the OH1 is a win, for $109.  But anytime you do a 2 man race, there's going to be a winner and a loser.  In this case, the Oh1 did not net gold; but they represented well, no participation award, an honest silver medal.
Similar to the iBasso IT00, the OH1 is a notch down to the FH3.  I find the drivers in the FH3 give a fuller presentation.  This is the first time that I can distinguish height, with the FH3, when comparing to another set.

"Unchained Melody", Righteous Brothers: on the FH3, there are nuances to Bobby Hatfield's vibrato that have more detail  and the playback is more true to his being a tenor.
"Hotel California", Eagles (7:12 version): The  resonance of the guitar (in the extended intro) favors the FH3, there's just a touch more weight.






_Raw info
Samsung Note 20 (not the $1,300 unit) --> Spotify Premium --> SE cable --> Qudelix-5K
ikko OH1_
_Requires more volume, to play at the same output as the FH3
Male vocals are a bit thin
Soundstage is ok
Basshead rating: 8.0

Fiio FH3
Male vocals are more natural
Soundstage is more expansive, has height_
_Basshead rating: 8.5_


----------



## Awsan

So my t2 Galaxy went into some water and the left side is kinda buzzy, So I was looking for an upgrade for me the Galaxy had a nice sound signature had to tame the highs a little and which the bass was a little less loose but for $40 I dont think I would ask for more.
Now I was thinking of getting the BTR5 + Thie L3s for a total of $200 and wanted to ask if you were in my position what would you pick?

Thanks


----------



## LoryWiv

Awsan said:


> So my t2 Galaxy went into some water and the left side is kinda buzzy, So I was looking for an upgrade for me the Galaxy had a nice sound signature had to tame the highs a little and which the bass was a little less loose but for $40 I dont think I would ask for more.
> Now I was thinking of getting the BTR5 + Thie L3s for a total of $200 and wanted to ask if you were in my position what would you pick?
> 
> Thanks


I don't own the L3 but love my BTR5, it is a pleasure to be able to use my favorite IEM's vie bluetooth. The BTR5 is light, clips to shirt and still a very convenient solution.


----------



## Awsan

LoryWiv said:


> I don't own the L3 but love my BTR5, it is a pleasure to be able to use my favorite IEM's vie bluetooth. The BTR5 is light, clips to shirt and still a very convenient solution.


Not only that, the thing is I had a OP7P as my daily driver/phone and It sounded amazing but it too died due to water damage (I should stay away from water I guess  ) but now after using my old OP3 I decided to get a BTR5 for what ever I am using it with as long as it has LDAC (Which the OP3 has) then I am set with a good quality Interface.

So the convenience part is nice but as long as its sounds as good as people say it sounds then I am set. Thanks for the Input.

Any ideas what is the setup from the tfz galaxy t2 considering a little less harsh highs and better bass management? Thanks.


----------



## LoryWiv

Awsan said:


> Not only that, the thing is I had a OP7P as my daily driver/phone and It sounded amazing but it too died due to water damage (I should stay away from water I guess  ) but now after using my old OP3 I decided to get a BTR5 for what ever I am using it with as long as it has LDAC (Which the OP3 has) then I am set with a good quality Interface.


Yes, I think you have achieved a high quality mobile BT solution. Congrats @Awsan. I am still seeking to get a USB bluetooth interface for my Windows PC to output to at least 24 bit AptxHD (if not LDAC) to the BTR5. Avantree DG60 is close, can stream 24 bit but there are some strange quirks (stereo channel reversal) and the search for a better solution continues!


----------



## cappuchino

Did anyone buy the purple Blons? Saw a video on Youtube saying the purple ones came with longer ear tips. Can anyone confirm this?

Oh, and is it still the best $30 IEM to buy? Planning to buy on December.


----------



## baskingshark

sub30 said:


> Oh, and is it still the best $30 IEM to buy? Planning to buy on December.



BLON BL-03 is excellent if u treasure timbre and tonality. But not the best option if you want something more analytical for critical listening, or if the music is complex and has a lot of bass movements. Cause the BL-03 isn't the best in technicalities and also has a bloated midbass that is slow. So depends on your music genres etc.

And do factor in that most of us need to get an aftermarket tip +/- cable to get a better fit due to the too short BLON BL-03 nozzles, so the BLON BL-03 might be closer to $40ish USD or even more depending on what aftermarket stuff you buy.


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> BLON BL-03 is excellent if u treasure timbre and tonality. But not the best option if you want something more analytical for critical listening, or if the music is complex and has a lot of bass movements. Cause the BL-03 isn't the best in technicalities and also has a bloated midbass that is slow. So depends on your music genres etc.
> 
> And do factor in that most of us need to get an aftermarket tip +/- cable to get a better fit due to the too short BLON BL-03 nozzles, so the BLON BL-03 might be closer to $40ish USD or even more depending on what aftermarket stuff you buy.


Oh, I see. Thanks for the input. What would you suggest around that price range?


----------



## baskingshark

sub30 said:


> Oh, I see. Thanks for the input. What would you suggest around that price range?



It would be good if you could answer some queries so that the community can advise u better:

1) What are your preferred music genres?
2) What is your preferred sound signature - V shaped, midcentric, neutral, treblehead/treble sensitive, basshead/bass averse etc?
3) Are u gonna be using the IEM on the go or at home? Ie is isolation and drivability important?


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> It would be good if you could answer some queries so that the community can advise u better:
> 
> 1) What are your preferred music genres?
> 2) What is your preferred sound signature - V shaped, midcentric, neutral, treblehead/treble sensitive, basshead/bass averse etc?
> 3) Are u gonna be using the IEM on the go or at home? Ie is isolation and drivability important?



1.) I mostly listen to indie and alternative music. A little bit of classical. Also some mainstream/pop songs, here and there. I don't do hip-hop and EDM.
2.) I think I'd like something midcentric as I really love vocals.
3.) It will be my all-around IEM and drivability is important as I don't have a DAC/DAP or anything like an amp.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## baskingshark

sub30 said:


> 1.) I mostly listen to indie and alternative music. A little bit of classical. Also some mainstream/pop songs, here and there. I don't do hip-hop and EDM.
> 2.) I think I'd like something midcentric as I really love vocals.
> 3.) It will be my all-around IEM and drivability is important as I don't have a DAC/DAP or anything like an amp.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Unfortunately there's not many midcentric sets at the sub $50 region. Most are tuned to be V shaped or harmanish for consumer preferences at this price range. Midcentric stuff is also quite niche, as it doesn't do well with certain genres eg bass forward music, so not quite all rounder, but very good for vocals as you say.



*BLON BL-03* is not midcentric, more of a harmanish set with a midbass bump. I think it may work for your genres, as it has very good timbre and tonality.

But the big issue about the BLON BL-03 is that it has bad fit for most westerners due to the too short nozzle. So bad fit may give poor bass response.
Most of us use aftermarket tips that have longer nozzle eg spinfit CP100/145, or use a spacer mod or reverse KZ starline tips:

Spacer mods here if you are interested (pics included, credit to these folks), YMMV:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1745#post-15176790
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1841#post-15260691
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1774#post-15201197

Slater's reverse KZ starline mod: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/ (credit to Slater).

The BLON's stock cable is servicable, but it is quite stiff at the earhooks, so sometimes it yanks the IEM out of the ear. If u are adventerous, u can cut the plastic earhooks open or use a hairdryer to mould the earhooks to your preferred fit. Some even wear the BLON cable down (swap the earpieces) after cutting the plastic earhooks.

Sadly the BLON doesn't fit most folks OOTB well, but if you put in some effort for tips +/- cables, the sound is magical in timbre and tonality for the $20ish USD asking price.



Another budget set I can think of for vocal lovers is the *HZSound Heart Mirror.* It is a bit more expensive, about $40ish USD. It is a neutralish bright set, but has excellent timbre for acoustic instruments and vocals. Even better timbre than the BLON. It beats the BLON in fit, accessories, timbre, technicalities (except soundstage). I liked that the transients are very fast on this set, and the upper mids are boosted but not harsh most of the time. But this set needs amping to scale better, you won't be getting the full performance from a simple low powered smart phone.


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> Unfortunately there's not many midcentric sets at the sub $50 region. Most are tuned to be V shaped or harmanish for consumer preferences at this price range. Midcentric stuff is also quite niche, as it doesn't do well with certain genres eg bass forward music, so not quite all rounder, but very good for vocals as you say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Westerners have problems with bad fit, then I guess Asian ears can get away with the "notorious fit"?

Unfortunately, I can't find the HZSound Heart Mirror or any HZSound product at all in the online shopping app I use.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## cappuchino

Has anyone heard of this? https://shopee.ph/Blon-BL-01-In-Ear...-Earbud-With-Microphone-i.64655310.3804441070






I was able to find only one review on the internet.


----------



## chinmie (Sep 28, 2020)

sub30 said:


> Has anyone heard of this? https://shopee.ph/Blon-BL-01-In-Ear...-Earbud-With-Microphone-i.64655310.3804441070
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to find only one review on the internet.



edit, i think i mistakenly saw that as an earbud and posted the wrong answer, sorry


----------



## cappuchino (Sep 28, 2020)

Just done that. Thanks!

Although I wasn't able to find a comparison with the BL-03.

Edit: I looked in a different thread.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Unfortunately there's not many midcentric sets at the sub $50 region. Most are tuned to be V shaped or harmanish for consumer preferences at this price range. Midcentric stuff is also quite niche, as it doesn't do well with certain genres eg bass forward music, so not quite all rounder, but very good for vocals as you say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aren’t there some mid-centric HiSenior?


----------



## zenki

Define mid-centric


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Aren’t there some mid-centric HiSenior?



They ain't below $30 - 40 which is what the OP was looking for.
The cheapest midcentric set i have is the Hisenior B5+ ($78 usd during sale). Maybe there's some lower model Hiseniors out there, but not sure it they are midcentric tuned.



zenki said:


> Define mid-centric



I dunno bout the rest but i would define it as the lower and upper mids are boosted relative to bass/treble. An "n" shaped sound signature that is very niche for vocals and maybe guitars. But the lack of bass and treble extension may not suit some music genres as such.

I ain't considering only boosted upper mids in isolation as a lot of chifi are overly boosted at the upper mids actually, but have very recessed lower mids. Of course this is open to interpretation, others might view it differently in terms of definition.


----------



## th1nk

I posted this in its own thread and it was suggested that I ask here as well, hoping for some pointers.
So I don't have any nice wired iems, and was hoping to get a recommendation on some chi-fi wired iems based on what I like/dislike about my current and past headphones. Going chi-fi because I'm happy to use AliExpress and everything else is super marked up in Aus.
I'd like to stay under $100 AUD though I might go higher (max around $200) if there's something there that really fits the bill.

They'll be running off a Tempotec Sonata HD Pro and occasionally a topping a30/d30 stack, and using foam tips for noise isolation and comfort (silicone tips don't create a seal in my ears). I listen to a lot of different genres, mostly guitar based but some electronic and vocal-focuses tracks too. I really like to hear the timbre of the bass guitar in competently produced tracks. I like some low end rumble and can't stand sibilance or boxiness.

Equipment I have/have tried:

Sennheiser HD 6XX: my favourite headphones but could use a touch more rumble and obviously being bulky and open back I can't take them anywhere. I like the sound stage, the clarity and handling of treble. I don't expect these in an iem but I figure it's a good guide for my tastes.

V-Moda Forza Metallo Wireless: these are my daily drivers and quite close to what I want so I have to be really nitpicky to ask for more. The upper treble sounds a bit artificial (which might be Bluetooth compression, even with aptx) and the soundstage is really narrow. A little more sub-bass would be nice too, though that may be because I don't have any really good fitting foam tips for them yet. 

Sony WH-1000XM3:  Low end is good but a bit muddy, a little short on clarity and there's a bit of a processed sound going on, but generally pleasant. 

Cambridge Audio Melomania 1: The bass has tonnes of rumble and I quite like that but they also have very limited clarity and are very, very muffled. 

Galaxy Buds/Galaxy Buds+: These hurt my ears. The highs have way too much sibilance, waaay too much. The bass is drowned out by the treble. Reasonably nice clarity though. I also suspect the scalable codec is stuck at rather low quality because it's scarcely better than SBC. 

Superlux HD668B: These also hurt my ears. They have big issues with sibilance and the highs feel really dry and overly bright, albeit quite natural.

Logitech UE4000: these sound like an angry goose trapped in a wet cardboard box. 

Hoping someone can help me out!


----------



## dharmasteve

baskingshark said:


> They ain't below $30 - 40 which is what the OP was looking for.
> The cheapest midcentric set i have is the Hisenior B5+ ($78 usd during sale). Maybe there's some lower model Hiseniors out there, but not sure it they are midcentric tuned.
> 
> 
> ...


The NiceHCK DT100, single armature, is quite mid-centric and sounds really good. It is though the most tip dependant there is, so a good seal is a MUST.


----------



## IEMusic

sub30 said:


> 1.) I mostly listen to indie and alternative music. A little bit of classical. Also some mainstream/pop songs, here and there. I don't do hip-hop and EDM.
> 2.) I think I'd like something midcentric as I really love vocals.
> 3.) It will be my all-around IEM and drivability is important as I don't have a DAC/DAP or anything like an amp.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


While they are not truly ”mid-centric”, IEMs in your price range that have really good sounding mids, that are not recessed, and fit your music choices really well, are:
- Tin HiFi T2+ (my top recommendation for you) - should be able to get for around $50.
- Tin HiFi T2, if wanting vocals to stand out a bit more, because of rolled off bass.  The technicalities of the T2+ are a lot better though.  The T2 provides a less detailed, but relaxing sound signature - should be able to get for around $35.


----------



## unifutomaki

sub30 said:


> 1.) I mostly listen to indie and alternative music. A little bit of classical. Also some mainstream/pop songs, here and there. I don't do hip-hop and EDM.
> 2.) I think I'd like something midcentric as I really love vocals.
> 3.) It will be my all-around IEM and drivability is important as I don't have a DAC/DAP or anything like an amp.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Dare I say it....

Moondrop SSR. But you're going to need at least something like a Tempotec Sonata HD Pro to go with it.


----------



## IEMusic

unifutomaki said:


> Dare I say it....
> 
> Moondrop SSR. But you're going to need at least something like a Tempotec Sonata HD Pro to go with it.


Oh yeah.  That would be a consideration as well.  It is VERY mid-centric, but in upper midrange specifically.  If one likes that kind of sound signature, you can’t beat it at that price.


----------



## Itsvjsingh (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi,

I'm new to IEM's and looking to buy one can someone help me buy a good one. Please let me know which one is good "Astell&Kern Billie Jean" or "BGVP DM6" which one should i buy, or if you can suggest me any other apart from this two.
Thankyou & cheers


----------



## IEMusic

Itsvjsingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to IEM's and looking to buy one can someone help me buy a good one. Please let me know which one is good "Astell&Kern Billie Jean" or "BGVP DM6" which one should i buy, or if you can suggest me any other apart from this two.
> Thankyou & cheers


Wow, so many IEMs to choose from!  It would really help if you answer these questions so we can better assist you.

Per @baskingshark:
1) What are your preferred music genres?
2) What is your preferred sound signature - V shaped, midcentric, neutral, treblehead/treble sensitive, basshead/bass averse etc?
3) Are u gonna be using the IEM on the go or at home? Ie is isolation and drivability important?

4) What is your price range?
5) Any specific must-have characteristics?


----------



## Itsvjsingh (Sep 28, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Wow, so many IEMs to choose from!  It would really help if you answer these questions so we can better assist you.
> 
> Per @baskingshark:
> 1) What are your preferred music genres?
> ...


Thankyou for the quick reply
1- I better mention the artists I love to listen that will explain the genres better "Green Day, Linkin park, James Blunt, coldplay, adele, Imagin dragons, owl city, one republic & bollywood music".
2) sound signature i dont know much about this if you can make out from the artists i have mentioned. I guess its Balanced signature.... correct me if!!
3) I am looking for both during travel and at home mostly travel (flights).
4) Around 150$.
5) should have decent bass with low end punch.


If you have to buy any of this according to my music taste "AK Billie Jean & BGVP DM6" please do let me know which will you pick.


----------



## IEMusic (Sep 28, 2020)

Itsvjsingh said:


> Thankyou for the quick reply
> 1- I better mention the artists I love to listen that will explain the genres better "Green Day, Linkin park, James Blunt, coldplay, adele, Imagin dragons, owl city, one republic & bollywood music".
> 2) sound signature i dont know much about this if you can make out from the artists i have mentioned.
> 3) I am looking for both during travel and at home mostly travel (flights).
> ...


I like your music selections.  I would think a good balanced sounding IEM would be ideal, but one with deep bass response.  Air travel needs exceptional passive isolation or ANC.  There are a ton of great options up to your price limit, but where you live might make some option impractical.

My #1 recommendation would be the FiiO FH3, but I don’t know how available it is where you live, and there have been some QC problems recently, so you should get it from a store that will take returns easily.  Isolation is not exceptional, but is better than average, with foam tips and probably with multi-flange tips.

I really like the ISN D02, and it has very good isolation with foam tips, but it has boosted upper midrange frequencies, which might sound quite harsh with some of your music selections.  I use a small piece of micropore tape to solve this issue on my pair.

The ThieAudio Legacy 3 is another great sounding IEM.  Isolation is the best of these 3 IEMs, but it has been plagued by QC issues as well.  I happened to get a really good copy.

The Etymotic ER2XR has a neutral sound, but with decent bass quantity, and very good sub bass extension.  Isolation is easily one of the best, when using the stock triple-flange tips.  The deep insertion is something to consider, but people often can get used to it.  It doesn’t bother me at all, but some people hate sticking things deep in their ears.

IEMs with only BA drivers, that are not vented, usually have some of the best isolation, but if you haven’t heard BA bass, you really should, to see if it is acceptable to you.

Isolation is the main challenge that I have with coming up with good recommendations.  Will see if I and others can add more options.


----------



## Itsvjsingh

IEMusic said:


> I like your music selections.  I would think a good balanced sounding IEM would be ideal, but one with deep bass response.  Air travel needs exceptional passive isolation or ANC.  There are a ton of great options up to your price limit, but where you live might make some option impractical.
> 
> My #1 recommendation would be the FiiO FH3, but I don’t know how available it is where you live, and there have been some QC problems recently, so you should get it from a store that will take returns easily.  Isolation is not exceptional, but is better than average, with foam tips and probably with multi-flange tips.
> 
> ...


I Dont worry too much about isolation, do suggest me what ever comes in your mind according to my music selection. 

Can you please tell me something about this two "AK Billie Jean & BGVP DM6"  do let me know which will you pick or which one is better.

Thankyou so much bro.


----------



## IEMusic

Itsvjsingh said:


> I Dont worry too much about isolation, do suggest me what ever comes in your mind according to my music selection.
> 
> Can you please tell me something about this two "AK Billie Jean & BGVP DM6"  do let me know which will you pick or which one is better.
> 
> Thankyou so much bro.


Sorry, I haven‘t heard either of those IEMs, but is why I recommended that you listen to bass from BA-only IEMs (if you haven't already), to make sure you like it first. I know the DM6 had a lot of fans, but that QC was a concern with it as well.  Hopefully others that have direct experience will contribute, but you might not get much feedback on the AK Billie Jean on this thread.


----------



## OvnFrsh

I’d love to read your impressions on them if you’d like to share


----------



## superuser1

Itsvjsingh said:


> I Dont worry too much about isolation


But that's the only way to achieve the desired bass... a proper seal. In my opinion. without a proper seal the intended sound signature of an iem will never shine through.


----------



## SciOC

Itsvjsingh said:


> Thankyou for the quick reply
> 1- I better mention the artists I love to listen that will explain the genres better "Green Day, Linkin park, James Blunt, coldplay, adele, Imagin dragons, owl city, one republic & bollywood music".
> 2) sound signature i dont know much about this if you can make out from the artists i have mentioned. I guess its Balanced signature.... correct me if!!
> 3) I am looking for both during travel and at home mostly travel (flights).
> ...


TRI I3 would be a near perfect fit for those genres (minus maybe green day).  But you need to have a relatively powerful source.  If you don't have that...
Backup pick: Ibasso IT00.  

I wouldn't recommend all BA pairs in that price range for the music you listen to....


----------



## MrDelicious

superuser1 said:


> But that's the only way to achieve the desired bass... a proper seal. In my opinion. without a proper seal the intended sound signature of an iem will never shine through.


You can have a proper seal with poor isolation.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 29, 2020)

MrDelicious said:


> You can have a proper seal with poor isolation.


Yes indeed, after I wrote that I realized what he meant!


----------



## baskingshark

Thanks for the headsup.

Actually it is still an IEM though, cause the tip goes into the ear canal and seals (unlike a true earbud). But maybe it can be worn cable down.


----------



## SiggyFraud

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the headsup.
> 
> Actually it is still an IEM though, cause the tip goes into the ear canal and seals (unlike a true earbud). But maybe it can be worn cable down.


It's the same design as Blon BL-01 and Nicehck EP10, which I used to own, so yeah, it can bo worn cable down.


----------



## ImmaculateSnow

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the headsup.
> 
> Actually it is still an IEM though, cause the tip goes into the ear canal and seals (unlike a true earbud). But maybe it can be worn cable down.


I'm definitely going to get this for review next month 👍😁👌😏🤞😂


----------



## Strifeff7

if it's the same bl03 sound with better fit, I think this will be a solid rec,


----------



## ImmaculateSnow

Strifeff7 said:


> if it's the same bl03 sound with better fit, I think this will be a solid rec,


We shall find out soon enough 😂😂👌🤣🤣


----------



## Slater

Strifeff7 said:


> if it's the same bl03 sound with better fit, I think this will be a solid rec,



I’ve got bad news for you. Anyone who has trouble with the fit of the BL03 (due to the short nozzle), is REALLY gonna have problems with the fit of the BL-T3. Assuming it uses the exact same shell as the EP10, the nozzle is comically short.


----------



## Strifeff7

ImmaculateSnow said:


> We shall find out soon enough 😂😂👌🤣🤣


and I think this should hit harder with a bigger driver, 10mm vs 11mm,


----------



## RikudouGoku

Strifeff7 said:


> and I think this should hit harder with a bigger driver, 10mm vs 11mm,


Depends on if they tuned it that way if not it wont.


----------



## ImmaculateSnow

Strifeff7 said:


> and I think this should hit harder with a bigger driver, 10mm vs 11mm,


Tuning matters a lot in this hobby


----------



## Strifeff7

Slater said:


> I’ve got bad news for you. Anyone who has trouble with the fit of the BL03 (due to the short nozzle), is REALLY gonna have problems with the fit of the BL-T3. Assuming it uses the exact same shell as the EP10, the nozzle is comically short.


ah, here we go again,
maybe they create the iem to fit a hobbit ear or something,


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> I’ve got bad news for you. Anyone who has trouble with the fit of the BL03 (due to the short nozzle), is REALLY gonna have problems with the fit of the BL-T3. Assuming it uses the exact same shell as the EP10, the nozzle is comically short.



The nozzle does look very short relative to the long shell/stem. Like the centre of gravity of the IEM will be at a very weird area?

In practice does this EP10 get yanked out of the ears? Or u gotta secure it in between the notch at the tragus region? (I think that's what it is called? Please correct me if i am mistaken about anatomy).

It really looks like BLON really likes their short nozzles! (i suspect it might have to do with tuning though)


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> The nozzle does look very short relative to the long shell/stem. Like the centre of gravity of the IEM will be at a very weird area?
> 
> In practice does this EP10 get yanked out of the ears? Or u gotta secure it in between the notch at the tragus region? (I think that's what it is called? Please correct me if i am mistaken about anatomy).
> 
> It really looks like BLON really likes their short nozzles! (i suspect it might have to do with tuning though)



yeah, the bottom of the shell where the cable is tucked neatly into the intertragic notch (at least mine anyways). So from that aspect, it was a really comfortable design. It is designed to be worn down, and doesn’t really work well worn up. I mean, technically you can wear it up, but it’s so long it’s ridiculous looking.

Of course, everyone ear anatomy is different. There are some people who have no issues with the BL03 nozzle length, while others do.


----------



## SiggyFraud

baskingshark said:


> The nozzle does look very short relative to the long shell/stem. Like the centre of gravity of the IEM will be at a very weird area?
> 
> In practice does this EP10 get yanked out of the ears? Or u gotta secure it in between the notch at the tragus region? (I think that's what it is called? Please correct me if i am mistaken about anatomy).
> 
> It really looks like BLON really likes their short nozzles! (i suspect it might have to do with tuning though)


I actually had no trouble with fit of my EP10 and even found them quite comfortable with stock silicone tips, which are quite long. Eventually I sold them cause they weren't getting much ear time, but was considering keeping the longer tips for myself. Then the Blon BL-03 came with the same tips, which, interestingly, didn't work as well on the Blon.


----------



## Slater

SiggyFraud said:


> I actually had no trouble with fit of my EP10 and even found them quite comfortable with stock silicone tips, which are quite long. Eventually I sold them cause they weren't getting much ear time, but was considering keeping the longer tips for myself. Then the Blon BL-03 came with the same tips, which, interestingly, didn't work as well on the Blon.



See, there you go - different ear anatomy for different people. What doesn’t work for some people works fine for others!

I do remember that the EP10 sounded best with shallow insertion. Maybe that’s why they made the nozzles so short?


----------



## Howell29 (Sep 29, 2020)

sub30 said:


> 1.) I mostly listen to indie and alternative music. A little bit of classical. Also some mainstream/pop songs, here and there. I don't do hip-hop and EDM.
> 2.) I think I'd like something midcentric as I really love vocals.
> 3.) It will be my all-around IEM and drivability is important as I don't have a DAC/DAP or anything like an amp.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Fellow Pinoy hehe, I might save you a few pesos from 'Blon 03 investment' hehe 'cause you may first try a legit MH750 & I call it a little brother to my modded 03 sound wise. Links below.

Php 300: Original J style cable
https://shopee.ph/product/20011698/4942266926?smtt=0.163409464-1601391659.9

Php 500-700: Recabled & MMCX
https://shopee.ph/product/56259020/6600066448?smtt=0.163409464-1601391965.9

I only trust the sellers above as there are tons of MH750/755 fakes. I had only ordered red ones from the first Shopee seller & they're confirmed legit by @Slater after opening samples I sent.

MH750 self review:
- balanced sound (harman curve tuning). Not neutral/flat!
- no distortion at high volume. Easy to drive (phone will do)
- timbre & tonality impressive price wise. Natural dynamic driver sound.
- bass: tight midbass, subbass oomph is there, minimal bass bleed
- mids: slight lower mids recession due to harman tuning but male vocals present with female voices a little forward, upper mids are not shouty so Pop is pleasure hehe
- sibilance: nope 
- treble & air/soundstage: crisp & not piercing, cymbals are there, gets bright & airy/wide sounding when song demands it.
- technicalities: impressive for 9+mm driver, can still hear micro details
- stock ear tips: medium is perfect, small gets it V shape sounding, and large seems to recess both bass & treble.
- mesh: can replace with 4.2 mm steel mesh if stock cloth mesh has weak adhesive like my first pair. No discernible sound differences to my ears

As for Blon 03, I call it an investment or a hassle lol as it is not in it's full potential out of the box. It's stock sound is like your good 'ol analog speaker with a midbass bump. It's carbon driver nanotube is also source sensitive - warm source, warm sound ( Poco F1 + Artextreme Amp), bright source, bright sound (Keysion type c dac).

But sensei @Slater discovered that 1) there's a hidden bass vent below the 03 that tends to get blocked by the stock cable's 2 pin flush connector hence the midbass bump 2) 03's stock mesh is a sandwiched nylon & steel that's slowing down air of bass frequencies hence the famous analog like and veiled treble sound.

So:
1. Stock mesh + new non-flush cable = analog sounding without 2 db midbass bump
2. New steel mesh + new non-flush cable = treblehead Blon 03 lol nah just bright. 2-8 kHz?? boosted by 2-3db.
3. Steel mesh + 3M micropore tape (cover steel mesh by 3/4) + new cable = crispy treble with non shouty upper mids due to micropore tape. Don't fully cover steel mesh with micropore tape as you'll lose that tight midbass again.
4. No. 3 mod with scotch tape on front bass vent = I always felt the lack of subbass oomph from the 03 but I luckily stumbled upon a scotch tape and I'm hearing that 65hz below now. Now feeling EDM even more after this (03's weakness)
5. Amping? Seems a must on stock mesh to be enjoyable. After mods above, surprised that sound can now be enjoyable on a phone

Short story, you may first try a legit MH750 then if you want a bigger & more 'organic' sounding version of it - try the Blon 03 with the mods I suggest. Oh, I only use TRN medium foam tips on my 03 as I can't find any silicone tips that gives me subbass I always crave. So if silicones are your thing, we may hear the 03 in different ways

Below is what speaker stock mesh 03 sounds like hehehe


----------



## gounter (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey guys, did anyone already tried this one?
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/4001214848930.html


----------



## cappuchino

Howell29 said:


> Fellow Pinoy hehe, I might save you a few pesos from 'Blon 03 investment' hehe 'cause you may first try a legit MH750 & I call it a little brother to my modded 03 sound wise. Links below.
> 
> Php 300: Original J style cable
> https://shopee.ph/product/20011698/4942266926?smtt=0.163409464-1601391659.9
> ...


Thank you for the effort!!! I was actually thinking of buying from Tuneout Audio as they're quite famous. Had my eyes on the MMCX Vidos and as you mentioned, the MMCX MH750. Haven't ordered a Blon yet, and am starting to think that the investment might "force" me to like it.


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Sep 29, 2020)

@audio123 curious as to how the oxygens compare to the isn d02? I'm thinking if I should fix my oxygens for a cheap price or get the d02's for a bit more which could play on a similar level? The purpose of the d02 would be for a backup pair as my favourite iems now are nm2+ and fdx1.


----------



## audio123

Nabillion_786 said:


> @audio123 curious as to how the oxygens compare to the isn d02? I'm thinking if I should fix my oxygens for a cheap price or get the d02's for a bit more which could play on a similar level? The purpose of the d02 would be for a backup pair as my favourite iems now are nm2+ and fdx1.


Very huge price difference, hence in terms of technical performance, it is not on similar level. I personally enjoy D02 upper midrange more. As a backup pair for its price, sure.


----------



## MikonJuice

Is anything considered as a step up from the starfields?
I actually think it's a pretty awesome iem, but is just lacking a little bit of bass drum. Something like the gr07's bass, but with the midrange of the starfield!


----------



## dharmasteve

MikonJuice said:


> Is anything considered as a step up from the starfields?
> I actually think it's a pretty awesome iem, but is just lacking a little bit of bass drum. Something like the gr07's bass, but with the midrange of the starfield!


I have the Starfield and like it's sound, but do agree the Bass does not have enough impact for me. The IEM with the Starfield flavour, but with a dose more, good bass, is the iBasso it00. Same sound family, organic without glare, but with the it00, more impact.


----------



## MikonJuice

I really, really wantred that ibasso it00, but it does not ship to my country, even using amazon!

Any other chifi recommendation?


----------



## IEMusic

MikonJuice said:


> I really, really wantred that ibasso it00, but it does not ship to my country, even using amazon!
> 
> Any other chifi recommendation?


- ISN D02
- NF Audio NA2
- UrbanFun YBF (has QC concerns though)
- FiiO FH3 (recent QC concerns though)

Note, I haven’t heard the Starfield, but can easily recommend the above IEMs based on their sound.  They all have good bass, that’s punchy and percussive.


----------



## audio123

IEMusic said:


> - ISN D02
> - NF Audio NA2
> - UrbanFun YBF (has QC concerns though)
> - FiiO FH3 (recent QC concerns though)
> ...


 @MikonJuice Can't go wrong with @IEMusic 's recommendations!


----------



## MikonJuice

The one iem that impressed me the most was the FH3. The QC problem had hurt my feelings, as I was ready to buy them!

Maybe this one will be my next target: NF Audio NA2 


Thanks for the great recommendations!


----------



## Tonymac136

Strifeff7 said:


> if it's the same bl03 sound with better fit, I think this will be a solid rec,



Looking at the sensitivity and the specs, I'd bet that it's a rebadged BL-01. Not a bad thing, especially as the price is still low. Fit wise, I fond them to fit better than the BL-03 but the stock tips are virtually useless.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Tin T2+ is by far the best IEM I have purchased in 2020. Absolutely get why everyone is raving about it. I had T2 Pro and it blows them completely out of water. This is almost as good as KB100. Might be better than them tbh. And I'm yet to change the cable to balanced out and tip roll. Only way from here is upwards. For $44, totally worth every penny. More than technicalities and all that jazz, what I love about them is that they sound fresh and fantastic. Neutral on budget.


----------



## chinmie

Dani157 said:


> Tin T2+ is by far the best IEM I have purchased in 2020. Absolutely get why everyone is raving about it. I had T2 Pro and it blows them completely out of water. This is almost as good as KB100. Might be better than them tbh. And I'm yet to change the cable to balanced out and tip roll. Only way from here is upwards. For $44, totally worth every penny. More than technicalities and all that jazz, what I love about them is that they sound fresh and fantastic. Neutral on budget.



yup, after listening to it longer now, my early impression on it still stands: still one of my most favorite tuning ever, price not being a factor


----------



## Awsan

Can anyone chime on this: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tfz-galaxy-t2-upgrade.943469/

Thanks


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

chinmie said:


> yup, after listening to it longer now, my early impression on it still stands: still one of my most favorite tuning ever, price not being a factor



I agree. This is what I've mostly wanted from my IEMs. Also, I'm using Senn CX3.00 tips with them. Improves seal and bass gets that oomph and bite without compromising on anything.. And, the stock T2+ tips are perfect fit on BL03 so I've already found a purpose for the accessories provided OOTB.


----------



## IEMusic

Dani157 said:


> I agree. This is what I've mostly wanted from my IEMs. Also, I'm using Senn CX3.00 tips with them. Improves seal and bass gets that oomph and bite without compromising on anything.. And, the stock T2+ tips are perfect fit on BL03 so I've already found a purpose for the accessories provided OOTB.


I usually try to identify the best or most unique feature of each IEM that I listen to.  With the T2+, for me, it’s the treble.   It just sounds so crisp and airy, with wonderful extension.  Just from my memory, I think it has the most extended sounding treble of any single DD IEM that I’ve heard thus far, edging out the T4 and FDX1.  It’s not bright either, and the rest of the spectrum is really well balanced.


----------



## unifutomaki

IEMusic said:


> I usually try to identify the best or most unique feature of each IEM that I listen to.  With the T2+, for me, it’s the treble.   It just sounds so crisp and airy, with wonderful extension.  Just from my memory, I think it has the most extended sounding treble of any single DD IEM that I’ve heard thus far, edging out the T4 and FDX1.  It’s not bright either, and the rest of the spectrum is really well balanced.



For me, it's the timbre. Detailed, full and especially suited for acoustic instruments as each note is allowed to linger in the air for just a moment.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

IEMusic said:


> I usually try to identify the best or most unique feature of each IEM that I listen to.  With the T2+, for me, it’s the treble.   It just sounds so crisp and airy, with wonderful extension.  Just from my memory, I think it has the most extended sounding treble of any single DD IEM that I’ve heard thus far, edging out the T4 and FDX1.  It’s not bright either, and the rest of the spectrum is really well balanced.



Totally. It wows me every time I use them. I mean it's just brilliant.



unifutomaki said:


> For me, it's the timbre. Detailed, full and especially suited for acoustic instruments as each note is allowed to linger in the air for just a moment.



You took words out of my mouth. If I have to say, it is perfect balance of musicality and technicality. They're really good with or without the price tag


----------



## Awsan

Is the the FH3 it chief? I asked for a recommendation earlier in this thread (Then started another thread " https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tfz-galaxy-t2-upgrade.943469/ " )

And after reading a lot about it, it kinda sound like a very very capable sweet spot (Price/Performance) kinda IEM.

If so, Will it sound better balanced? (Using a BTR5) and if so which cable would you recommend? and can I ask for a regular non balanced cable for it tooo, as it seems its biggest weakness is the bulky cable.

Thanks


----------



## pr0b3r

Just sharing my brief observation on the NM2+.

The NM2+ boasts a wide holographic soundstage and imaging, much better than the ISN Audio D02 which also feature the same highlights. The bass has excellent control and balance once you get a proper fit and seal with the help of good tips selection. Subbass and midbass blend perfectly so none of them feels more accentuated than the other. Both ISN Audio's D02 and H40 have more bass quantity than the NM2+, which comes close to a neutral bass response as for my preference. The midrange has great clarity and transparency leading up to the highs. Having been more accustomed to Penon Orb's rich vocals, I feel as though the NM2+ has thinner lower mids but gets quite boosted from the upper mids. This causes some noticable sibilances on some tracks, especially on female dominated ones. It doesn't get peaky and still within my tolerance, therefore not fatiguing even for longer listening sessions. The treble, overall, feels slightly unnatural but gives out amazing details from every track. I consider the overall tuning as bright. Thanks to the holographic soundstage and airiness of the mids, I'm not hearing any congestion which might lead to an 'in your face' kind of listening. The sound just envelops you within the perceivable stage that is wide and deep. I believe NF Audio was able to achieve this spaciousness in sound with the help of their dual cavity design on their shells.

Other noteworthy features include the usual NF Audio product presentation; packaging aesthetics, the premium all metal build of the shells, the simple yet exquisite design of the earpieces, and the beautifully designed stock SPC cable.


----------



## Vruksha

pr0b3r said:


> Just sharing my brief observation on the NM2+.
> 
> The NM2+ boasts a wide holographic soundstage and imaging, much better than the ISN Audio D02 which also feature the same highlights. The bass has excellent control and balance once you get a proper fit and seal with the help of good tips selection. Subbass and midbass blend perfectly so none of them feels more accentuated than the other. Both ISN Audio's D02 and H40 have more bass quantity than the NM2+, which comes close to a neutral bass response as for my preference. The midrange has great clarity and transparency leading up to the highs. Having been more accustomed to Penon Orb's rich vocals, I feel as though the NM2+ has thinner lower mids but gets quite boosted from the upper mids. This causes some noticable sibilances on some tracks, especially on female dominated ones. It doesn't get peaky and still within my tolerance, therefore not fatiguing even for longer listening sessions. The treble, overall, feels slightly unnatural but gives out amazing details from every track. I consider the overall tuning as bright. Thanks to the holographic soundstage and airiness of the mids, I'm not hearing any congestion which might lead to an 'in your face' kind of listening. The sound just envelops you within the perceivable stage that is wide and deep. I believe NF Audio was able to achieve this spaciousness in sound with the help of their dual cavity design on their shells.
> 
> Other noteworthy features include the usual NF Audio product presentation; packaging aesthetics, the premium all metal build of the shells, the simple yet exquisite design of the earpieces, and the beautifully designed stock SPC cable.


Completely agree with your impressions. I am really enjoying mine. Btw what tips are you using with them? Also have you done any cable upgrade? Thanks


----------



## pr0b3r

Vruksha said:


> Completely agree with your impressions. I am really enjoying mine. Btw what tips are you using with them? Also have you done any cable upgrade? Thanks



Xelastec just arrived today and I'm getting a better seal. Bass got a little more oomph and rumble to it now. Haven't tried other cables but I'm planning to get some good quality copper for it.


----------



## punkedrock

Do all tips fit every IEM? Or.. if not what would be some great double or tripple flanged tips for a pair of Linsoul TFZ No. 3? 
Also what does foam do compared to silicone?


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 4, 2020)

punkedrock said:


> Do all tips fit every IEM? Or.. if not what would be some great double or tripple flanged tips for a pair of Linsoul TFZ No. 3?
> Also what does foam do compared to silicone?



Nope, u gotta know the diameter of the nozzle of your IEM. Some models like Westone come in a very thin nozzle, some come in larger nozzle diameters.


*Foam tips* in general tends to tame the treble, but do note that foam generally needs to be changed every few weeks as they disintegrate.

*Silicone tips *generally last longer. This is rather dependent on eartip anatomy, so YMMV, but I find in general narrower bore silicone tips tend to increase bass, whereas wider bore silicone tips tend to increase treble.

The TFZ No. 3 actually has a big assortment of eartips included (silicone), they have wide bore and narrow ones. I find the No. 3 is a basshead set, so if u are bass averse, you might get a better balancing of the bass when the wider bore tips are used. I find the narrow bore ones make the midbass bleed on the TFZ No. 3 too pronounced due to the copious bass quantities. Haven't tried any flanged tips with the TFZ No. 3.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Nope, u gotta know the diameter of the nozzle of your IEM. Some models like Westone come in a very thin nozzle, some come in larger nozzle diameters.
> 
> 
> *Foam tips* in general tends to tame the treble, but do note that foam generally needs to be changed every few weeks as they disintegrate.
> ...



Dunno why but all your effort answering every questions with lot details and informations really made me like reading official head-fi wikipedia.
You just answered every single question with heart. Glad to have someone like you in community. Cheers to @baskingshark everyone!


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> Dunno why but all your effort answering every questions with lot details and informations really made me like reading official head-fi wikipedia.
> You just answered every single question with heart. Glad to have someone like you in community. Cheers to @baskingshark everyone!



You and the rest are helpful too. I like your graphs, mods and comparisons too friend!


----------



## ChrisOc

Three cheers to our two resident Hifikipedias:

@baskingshark and @DynamicEars.


----------



## Nimweth

And don't forget @Slater!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well, after this holiday in china is over. I will be buying the IEC711 clone on aliexpress. So hopefully I can start measuring my stuff. Got around 60 iems and a few of them (LZ A6/A7, Thieaudio V3) have a lot of tuning configs. So maybe I will have around 80 entries? Oh boy I will have a ton of work to do.   


(Credits to @Precogvision and @Banbeucmas for showing me where to buy it and how to set it all up, appreciate the help.)


----------



## Cevisi (Oct 4, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Nope, u gotta know the diameter of the nozzle of your IEM. Some models like Westone come in a very thin nozzle, some come in larger nozzle diameters.
> 
> 
> *Foam tips* in general tends to tame the treble, but do note that foam generally needs to be changed every few weeks as they disintegrate.
> ...


What kind of foam tips are you using ?

I use INAIR foam the same tip since 2 years dayli with my tin t2. I wash them every 2 weeks in my sink with anti bacterial soap and let them dry in air and they are fresh like on the first day no signs of disintegrate


----------



## Cevisi (Oct 4, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, after this holiday in china is over. I will be buying the IEC711 clone on aliexpress. So hopefully I can start measuring my stuff. Got around 60 iems and a few of them (LZ A6/A7, Thieaudio V3) have a lot of tuning configs. So maybe I will have around 80 entries? Oh boy I will have a ton of work to do.
> 
> 
> (Credits to @Precogvision and @Banbeucmas for showing me where to buy it and how to set it all up, appreciate the help.)


These 711 clones work great. I build a custom stand for me. To be able to mount over ears and reduce vibrations while measuring in ears

Its out of 3cm thick mdf thats the stuff they use on speakers so they dont vibrate


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, after this holiday in china is over. I will be buying the IEC711 clone on aliexpress. So hopefully I can start measuring my stuff. Got around 60 iems and a few of them (LZ A6/A7, Thieaudio V3) have a lot of tuning configs. So maybe I will have around 80 entries? Oh boy I will have a ton of work to do.
> 
> 
> (Credits to @Precogvision and @Banbeucmas for showing me where to buy it and how to set it all up, appreciate the help.)


No problem, glad to help


----------



## ksaander

baskingshark said:


> Just my 2 cents for your queries:
> 1) Driver count is not as important as tuning IMHO. U can have multi driver monstrosities like in KZs and TRNs but they ain't coherent or have cross over problems. If $300 is the limit, u can consider: [...]
> - *TRI I3* - $160 USD. weird 1DD + 1 planar + 1 BA config. But very very coherent and well balanced, smooth mids when amped. The planars handling the mids need amping though. They are power hungry. Very non fatiguing and smooth and big soundstage at this price, almost like speakers when amped. Don't try it with low powered sources like smartphones, pretty meh. The treble is not the most extended so trebleheads may need to look elsewhere. Bass is north of neutral and tight when amped.



Hi guys,
Tri i3 looks quite interesting. How do you think, would Aune m1s balanced 2.5mm out drive those to their potential, o better look elsewhere? Quick specs are: 8 – 300ohm, 110 mW @ 32 ohm single-ended, and 180 mW @ 32 ohm through balanced, SNR 120 dB.


----------



## LoryWiv

ksaander said:


> Hi guys,
> Tri i3 looks quite interesting. How do you think, would Aune m1s balanced 2.5mm out drive those to their potential, o better look elsewhere? Quick specs are: 8 – 300ohm, 110 mW @ 32 ohm single-ended, and 180 mW @ 32 ohm through balanced, SNR 120 dB.


I am driving TRI I3 as I type from FiiO BTR5, 240 mW balanced and it is clearly more than sufficient, so i think you would be fine with the Aune as well, especially given it's high sensitivity.


----------



## peter123

ksaander said:


> Hi guys,
> Tri i3 looks quite interesting. How do you think, would Aune m1s balanced 2.5mm out drive those to their potential, o better look elsewhere? Quick specs are: 8 – 300ohm, 110 mW @ 32 ohm single-ended, and 180 mW @ 32 ohm through balanced, SNR 120 dB.



Shouldn't be a problem. I'll dig out my M1s tomorrow and give it a try.


----------



## baskingshark

Cevisi said:


> What kind of foam tips are you using ?
> 
> I use INAIR foam the same tip since 2 years dayli with my tin t2. I wash them every 2 weeks in my sink with anti bacterial soap and let them dry in air and they are fresh like on the first day no signs of disintegrate



I used comply foams and some generic ones from aliexpress, thanks for the info, maybe I will try this INAIR foam.




ksaander said:


> Hi guys,
> Tri i3 looks quite interesting. How do you think, would Aune m1s balanced 2.5mm out drive those to their potential, o better look elsewhere? Quick specs are: 8 – 300ohm, 110 mW @ 32 ohm single-ended, and 180 mW @ 32 ohm through balanced, SNR 120 dB.



I think it should be sufficient as the others above advised.


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 4, 2020)

Dani157 said:


> Tin T2+ is by far the best IEM I have purchased in 2020. Absolutely get why everyone is raving about it. I had T2 Pro and it blows them completely out of water. This is almost as good as KB100. Might be better than them tbh. And I'm yet to change the cable to balanced out and tip roll. Only way from here is upwards. For $44, totally worth every penny. More than technicalities and all that jazz, what I love about them is that they sound fresh and fantastic. Neutral on budget.



In regards to KB100... are they similar in signature? tin t2+

I'm deciding whether to buy these along with a set of used Rose Mini's or wait for FH3 to ht Amazon uk


----------



## Banbeucmas

Cevisi said:


> These 711 clones work great. I build a custom stand for me. To be able to mount over ears and reduce vibrations while measuring in ears


Bluetak da game


----------



## ksaander

peter123 said:


> Shouldn't be a problem. I'll dig out my M1s tomorrow and give it a try.


Would be great, if you tried it and got back. Thanks all other for help.


----------



## peter123

ksaander said:


> Hi guys,
> Tri i3 looks quite interesting. How do you think, would Aune m1s balanced 2.5mm out drive those to their potential, o better look elsewhere? Quick specs are: 8 – 300ohm, 110 mW @ 32 ohm single-ended, and 180 mW @ 32 ohm through balanced, SNR 120 dB.



Although the I3 is quite power hungry (for a pair of IEM's) the M1s drive them perfectly fine. With the balanced output and middle gain volume 80 is enough for me to reach comfortable listening levels even with quiet recordings. On high gain volume 70 is enough. Sounds pretty darn good as well


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, after this holiday in china is over. I will be buying the IEC711 clone on aliexpress. So hopefully I can start measuring my stuff. Got around 60 iems and a few of them (LZ A6/A7, Thieaudio V3) have a lot of tuning configs. So maybe I will have around 80 entries? Oh boy I will have a ton of work to do.
> 
> 
> (Credits to @Precogvision and @Banbeucmas for showing me where to buy it and how to set it all up, appreciate the help.)




Once you got into deeper measurement understanding and more expert in FR graph, your eyes and your ear will sync lol. congrats and don't hesitate to ask me anything if you need some helps. They worth more than just another sidegrade IEM for me, seriously.


----------



## yorosello

Banbeucmas said:


> Bluetak da game


azla xelastec tips for me 😏


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

Are the toneking bl1 good buy preown for around 80 bucks?


----------



## peter123

Here's my impressions on the super amazing A7 for those who might be interested:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a7.24656/reviews#item-review-24469


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Are the toneking bl1 good buy preown for around 80 bucks?


Has anyone tried the toneking planar bl1 as is it any good? I have checked out 1-2 reviews on this model but not so much reviews written for this model.


----------



## SciOC

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Has anyone tried the toneking planar bl1 as is it any good? I have checked out 1-2 reviews on this model but not so much reviews written for this model.


It sort of got mixed reactions.  BGGAR had it and didn't think it was special if I recall.  Others liked the snfr mt100 better, but for a little more the TRI I3 offers a whole lot more in addition to the planar...

Along with the mt100 and CL2 it was one of the first our of the gate for compact planars.  If you want pure planar the tin p1 is likely the better choice.

TBH, for that same amount of money the ibasso IT00 is very likely a better set.


----------



## Awsan

Awsan said:


> Is the the FH3 it chief? I asked for a recommendation earlier in this thread (Then started another thread " https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tfz-galaxy-t2-upgrade.943469/ " )
> 
> And after reading a lot about it, it kinda sound like a very very capable sweet spot (Price/Performance) kinda IEM.
> 
> ...


 Anyone ? + What are your thoughts compared to the L3


----------



## Test222

gounter said:


> Hey guys, did anyone already tried this one?
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/4001214848930.html



Holy crap, MMCX cable in <$20 IEMs.


----------



## dharmasteve

Test222 said:


> Holy crap, MMCX cable in <$20 IEMs.




Has anyone got these? Are they a hidden gem?


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

SciOC said:


> It sort of got mixed reactions.  BGGAR had it and didn't think it was special if I recall.  Others liked the snfr mt100 better, but for a little more the TRI I3 offers a whole lot more in addition to the planar...
> 
> Along with the mt100 and CL2 it was one of the first our of the gate for compact planars.  If you want pure planar the tin p1 is likely the better choice.
> 
> TBH, for that same amount of money the ibasso IT00 is very likely a better set.


Thank you for your recommendations .

did you ever tried the blessing 2?


----------



## KarmaPhala

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Has anyone tried the toneking planar bl1 as is it any good? I have checked out 1-2 reviews on this model but not so much reviews written for this model.


I have Bl1, it pairs well on neutral to bright and powerful source. Bl1 is u-shaped, warm iem. It's all rounder and non-fatiguing. Not suitable for progressive death metal 😁😁😁


----------



## ares946

Hello everyone! Recently I had a chance to touch the beautiful model of _*Kinera Baldr*_ headphones. I am not a professional, but I would like to share my humble impressions.
So let's get started.





*Low frequencies.*
The low frequencies themselves are very informative. There is a subbase, but there is not much of it, on a par with midbass. In general, the bass is firm, fast and controlled, with dynamic overtones.






*Medium frequencies.*
The lower mids are very good in weight and quantity, the bass and the lower mids hardly interfere with each other and do not overlap each other (the exception is tracks with overdrive on the lower range).






The middle as a whole is slightly laid back, but at the same time it retains remarkable detail and absolutely no haze or veil. The vocals are also moderately laid back.
The upper midrange has a very slight boost to justify the name of the headphones (Baldr is the god of spring).

In general, about middle frequencies, we can say that the Baldr has the qualities of a V-shaped frequency response, while having a "fat" low midrange and quite a slight boost in the upper midrange.






*High frequencies.*
It is very important here that your source is able to unleash the full potential of Baldr's treble, otherwise the treble will seem too easy for $ 1300.
The high frequencies are rather short and not long, but very fast, accurate, have an excellent natural weight and, in general, are natural, informative, layered and very beautiful.





*Stage* is very wide and deep at the same time. The positioning is incredibly accurate and the whole scene has a lot of "air".






*Compared to Kinera Freya.*
Baldr has fewer details, but there are subbas and more bodily instruments. More low mids, slightly less velocity, less pronounced and more correctly tuned boost at the upper mids and much better treble.
With a good source, the dynamic range also increases noticeably.
About stage, Baldr has a wider and more airy stage. Models are roughly on par in rendering scene depth, but Baldr has more precise tool positioning. By the way, you can find them here.

In general, Baldr is tonally more "correct", natural and very pleasant. Lovers of jazz, blues, classics will be delighted with the weight of stringed instruments, light tonal lightness, naturalness and a wonderful stage. But these headphones are not able to fully play metal and other heavy genres. For example, a new track to DMC 5 - Bury the light. Kinera Freya can play it without problems, even Iphone 11 external speakers can, Baldr can't. For the sake of justice, it's worth saying that the fairly fast Magaosi DQ4 can't fully play this track either.

Would I buy one myself? Probably not. It’s not an universal IEM for this price, but very good and clean. You should listen to these ones for sure, if you can.
Thank you for reading!


----------



## Howell29 (Oct 8, 2020)

Lower mids, mids, lower mids

Years of V shape consumer gear since childhood made me realized that I've been starved of that frequency region. To the point that I remember the beat/instruments of a song instead of lyrics lmao, couple that with my short term memory to what people say.

After doing physical mods to my 03, boosting treble, reducing upper mids, boosting subbass, I thought this set would be EQ free 'til I came upon the 90's classic 'Wonderwall - Oasis'. Lead vocals are drowning man...

Sorry for the multiple screenshots but may I be enlightened if the way I boosted the 250-1000 Hz region & sacrificing 125 Hz is correct?

Right now I can hear what Eminem is rapping on 'Without Me' lol & understand Billie Eilish whispering voice. In short, vocals seem to be on center stage or 'floating' in the mix. Background voices seem to be more comprehensive for me too & is that bass guitar?? Hehe

BUT I think my main enemy here is the song's mixing itself??

Would appreciate if some 03 owners would try my setup & provide feedback. I'm just trying to make the most balance out of it

TRN Foam tips (foamies with silicone tube) + Mixed copper-silver cable + Steel mesh w/ 3/4 micropore tape + Scotch tape on front vent


----------



## Tonymac136

Howell29 said:


> Lower mids, mids, lower mids
> 
> Years of V shape consumer gear since childhood made me realized that I've been starved of that frequency region. To the point that I remember the beat/instruments of a song instead of lyrics lmao, couple that with my short term memory to what people say.
> 
> ...



Oasis' early stuff is almost unlistenable because it's mixed so hot in the treble. Remixed versions tend to sound a bit lost because getting rid of the "fizz" takes the snarl and bite out of Liam's voice.


----------



## Howell29

I actually liked the original Wonderwall vs remastered lol. That was also maybe an era where mixes are done for the radio so there goes quality..


----------



## Tonymac136

Howell29 said:


> I actually liked the original Wonderwall vs remastered lol. That was also maybe an era where mixes are done for the radio so there goes quality..



The late 90s and early 00s were when I did my hifi purchasing. With each purchase the Britpop CDs that sounded fine on my Argos Catalogue all in one sounded progressively more harsh and top heavy. The remixes just sound muddy and wrong though...


----------



## Cevisi

Whats the name of this eq app


Howell29 said:


> Lower mids, mids, lower mids
> 
> Years of V shape consumer gear since childhood made me realized that I've been starved of that frequency region. To the point that I remember the beat/instruments of a song instead of lyrics lmao, couple that with my short term memory to what people say.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strifeff7

Cevisi said:


> Whats the name of this eq app


Neutralizer


----------



## Cevisi

Strifeff7 said:


> Neutralizer


Thanks


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

KarmaPhala said:


> I have Bl1, it pairs well on neutral to bright and powerful source. Bl1 is u-shaped, warm iem. It's all rounder and non-fatiguing. Not suitable for progressive death metal 😁😁😁


Do you think 80 bucks is a good price for them? My friend is offering it preown.


----------



## Awsan

Awsan said:


> Is the the FH3 it chief? I asked for a recommendation earlier in this thread (Then started another thread " https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tfz-galaxy-t2-upgrade.943469/ " )
> 
> And after reading a lot about it, it kinda sound like a very very capable sweet spot (Price/Performance) kinda IEM.
> 
> ...


This is the fourth time I have posted this request and I started to believe I was shadow banned , Can you at least stir me in the correct way?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## illumidata

Awsan said:


> This is the fourth time I have posted this request and I started to believe I was shadow banned , Can you at least stir me in the correct way?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


ibasso IT00 and a Faaeal copper cable would be my pick given your musical preferences. Can handle both electronica and vocal centric stuff, decent clarity, layering and soundstage, takes EQ very well, light, comfy and cheap. 

Alternatives would be Etymotic er2xr if you don’t mind sticking things deep in your ears, but a little harder to get aftermarket cables for. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...s-with-one-purpose-to-enjoy-the-music.934980/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/if-...r4-this-is-the-thread-for-you.538615/page-960
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/etymotic-er2-4-which-aftermarket-cables-fit.932509/


----------



## Strifeff7

Awsan said:


> This is the fourth time I have posted this request and I started to believe I was shadow banned , Can you at least stir me in the correct way?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


what is your current iem?

my setup is FH3, BTR5, balanced copper cable,
eartips: Final type E, Azla earfit, Azla Xelastec.
it'a amazing,
my library is mostly metal and I really love the bass speed.


----------



## KarmaPhala (Oct 9, 2020)

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Do you think 80 bucks is a good price for them? My friend is offering it preown.



80 bucks is fair price. BL1 is picky on source, and needs power to shine.  It pairs well with my neutral to bright zishan dsd ak4495eq, but it doesn't pair well with my warm ish Sony zx300.


----------



## KarmaPhala (Oct 9, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Awsan

illumidata said:


> ibasso IT00 and a Faaeal copper cable would be my pick given your musical preferences. Can handle both electronica and vocal centric stuff, decent clarity, layering and soundstage, takes EQ very well, light, comfy and cheap.
> 
> Alternatives would be Etymotic er2xr if you don’t mind sticking things deep in your ears, but a little harder to get aftermarket cables for.
> 
> ...





Strifeff7 said:


> what is your current iem?
> 
> my setup is FH3, BTR5, balanced copper cable,
> eartips: Final type E, Azla earfit, Azla Xelastec.
> ...




Thanks a lot for all the info, IT00 was always an option but a lot of people recommended the FH3 to me which made me reconsider.(Will read more about both IEMs and make a final decision)

And what kind of cable should I get for the balanced side of things? Should I search for 2.5 balanced (To either MMCX or Two pin?)

Thanks


----------



## IEMusic

Awsan said:


> Thanks a lot for all the info, IT00 was always an option but a lot of people recommended the FH3 to me which made me reconsider.(Will read more about both IEMs and make a final decision)
> 
> And what kind of cable should I get for the balanced side of things? Should I search for 2.5 balanced (To either MMCX or Two pin?)
> 
> Thanks


Both the IT00 and FH3 have MMCX sockets.  If your source has a 2.5mm balanced output, get that plug.  Most, if not all good budget cables are available in 2.5mm to MMCX.   The Faaeal copper litz cable as mentioned above, or the KBEAR Rhyme.  I personally like silver cables with the IT00, either the TRN T3 cable, or the NiceHCK 4 core silver litz (same as the KBEAR Limpid) cable.  I didn’t like the FH3 with a silver cable though.


----------



## RikudouGoku

(desktop link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001572549976.html)


----------



## voja

Haven't been on this thread for awhile.
Really great to see that everybody is still very much active and sharing their thoughts.

Me, I'm still where I was before - enjoying my Kbear TRI i3.
I recently got the EarMen Sparrow, which is a relatively small amp/dac (it's tiny!) and also has a balanced 2.5mm output. I have been pretty caught up with listening to headphones, so I didn't even have the time to pair the TRI i3 to the Sparrow - however, I really hope I can do that soon... because TRI i3 is a relatively sensitive IEM and was picking up noise with my EarMen TR-Amp. I believe this won't be the case with the Sparrow, it uses the flagship Sabre ES2981Pro which deals much better with more sensitive iems/headphones. 


A lot of new stuff has been released - something that I personally really enjoyed is the BQEYZ Spring 2. I think that it's one of the most fitting IEM's to my personal preference - I jut wish that it had a slightly better fit.. but besides that, amazing IEM.


----------



## goms80

voja said:


> Haven't been on this thread for awhile.
> Really great to see that everybody is still very much active and sharing their thoughts.
> 
> Me, I'm still where I was before - enjoying my Kbear TRI i3.
> ...



Seeing some things about BQEYZ Spring 2, I liked it. I find cool headphones with detailed grip (I just don't know he's neutral)


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> (desktop link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001572549976.html)



I'm a big fan of SMABAT earbuds, having owned 3 of em. @Nimweth  has good things to say about the SMABAT NCO IEM.

This looks subbass > midbass, probably basshead as they advertised. The 5 - 6 kHz area (if it ain't a resonance artefact peak) is a bit concerning though.


----------



## baskingshark

BTW friends, there's another aliexpress sale coming in about 27 hours time!

I suspect the coupons and deals won't be as good as 11/11, but no harm seeing if there's any good deals available!


----------



## zenki

@voja check the BQEYZ thread. Got a KB1 before. Maybe there're some similarities?


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> I'm a big fan of SMABAT earbuds, having owned 3 of em. @Nimweth  has good things to say about the SMABAT NCO IEM.
> 
> This looks subbass > midbass, probably basshead as they advertised. The 5 - 6 kHz area (if it ain't a resonance artefact peak) is a bit concerning though.


Yes, this one looks a lot more V shaped than the NCO which is very well balanced.


----------



## RikudouGoku

.....do I have to say what I did?   

Sony MH750
Final Audio FI-EVA2020 x Final 3D 
NiceHCK ME80
Intime GO


Bye bye wallet.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> .....do I have to say what I did?
> 
> Sony MH750
> Final Audio FI-EVA2020 x Final 3D
> ...



Where did you order the MH750 from?


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> Where did you order the MH750 from?


Amazon japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B0085TAEJU

But it is cheaper on amazon uk (and actually sold by amazon too): https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B015RDPCSY

I bought from japan since the other iems are on amazon japan and not on the UK/DE store.


I do actually have a few excuses for my purchases this time:

Final audio: I need want more Type E tips and might as well get a new iem at the same time since it is quite cheap.

Sony: Very curious about Sony´s biggest accident.

NiceHCK: Seems to be discontinued and it is getting a ton of praise so get it while it is still available (on amazon japan).

Intime: I loved the Sora 2 and the "GO" seems to be bassier so I should love it even more.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Amazon japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B0085TAEJU
> 
> But it is cheaper on amazon uk (and actually sold by amazon too): https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B015RDPCSY
> 
> ...



Best of luck with getting a genuine one.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> Best of luck with getting a genuine one.


yeah that is a bit worrying.


----------



## ChrisOc

RikudouGoku said:


> .....do I have to say what I did?
> 
> Sony MH750
> Final Audio FI-EVA2020 x Final 3D
> ...



I am so tempted to troll you tonight 🤣 but it is late night here so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## NeonHD (Oct 12, 2020)

Lol, so this guy on Drop be talking absolute nonsense towards Toneking:











(AudioNinjaphile is me btw)

Naturally, as I own two IEMs from Toneking and dearly love them, I could not stomach a single word this guy had to say about the brand.

Honestly have no idea what is wrong with this guy. Like he clearly doesn't even own an IEM from Toneking and he's talking trash about the brand. Sounds a lot like BGGAR's claptrap, h3ll I wouldn't even be surprised if it was him.

Link to the thread for the curious.


----------



## MrDelicious

Shozy jumps in the "WHY IS IT SO EXPENSIVE" single DD pool:

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-black-hole


----------



## Nimweth

MrDelicious said:


> Shozy jumps in the "WHY IS IT SO EXPENSIVE" single DD pool:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-black-hole


Don't get sucked in! Lol


----------



## baskingshark

MrDelicious said:


> Shozy jumps in the "WHY IS IT SO EXPENSIVE" single DD pool:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-black-hole



I wonder if ear wax and other crap gets into those holes, it might really live up to the name black hole if those stuff cannot to be sucked out.
Anyways this CHIFI hobby is indeed a money black hole!


----------



## dharmasteve

MrDelicious said:


> Shozy jumps in the "WHY IS IT SO EXPENSIVE" single DD pool:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-black-hole


I'm avoiding Linsoul. They were once the head-fiers friend. Now they have lost the plot.


----------



## Lokiiami

MrDelicious said:


> Shozy jumps in the "WHY IS IT SO EXPENSIVE" single DD pool:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-black-hole


Please don't get suck into this black hole. No pun intended.😁


----------



## IEMusic

NeonHD said:


> Lol, so this guy on Drop be talking absolute nonsense towards Toneking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I find stuff that guy posts rarely ever makes any sense.  He just loves to troll.

I don’t think that sounds like BGGAR at all though, like with the stupid comment about “metal”.



MrDelicious said:


> Shozy jumps in the "WHY IS IT SO EXPENSIVE" single DD pool:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-black-hole


This seems to be Shozy’s new MO, starting with the pricing of the B2.  I do love the BH design though.


----------



## RikudouGoku

MrDelicious said:


> Shozy jumps in the "WHY IS IT SO EXPENSIVE" single DD pool:
> 
> https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/shozy-black-hole


At that price it looks like they want to compete with Moondrop´s own illumination.


----------



## jant71

"Black Hole" that sucks your wallet into it.  Looks pretty sweet though with the holes and nice small and two pin.


----------



## IEMusic

The material, with that kind of print on it, actually looks like a technical ceramic.


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> "Black Hole" that sucks your wallet into it.  Looks pretty sweet though with the holes and nice small and two pin.



haha


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> haha


No, the Toilet Bowl is their next TOTL IEM.


----------



## Strifeff7

Hello,
I need an iem or earphone that sound good from a phone, 3.5mm without any amp or dongle,

thank you,


----------



## baskingshark

Strifeff7 said:


> Hello,
> I need an iem or earphone that sound good from a phone, 3.5mm without any amp or dongle,
> 
> thank you,



Might be good if you could answer these queries so the community can advise u better:
1) Budget?
2) Preferred music genres?
3) Preferred sound signature? V shaped, midcentric, neutralish, basshead/bass averse, treblehead/treble sensitive?
4) Do u need isolation or not?


----------



## thesoundandthefury

Are there many high end ($300-600) IEMs with narrow nozzles that are super comfortable for small-ish ears?
Having gone from the mee p1 (with fits me perfectly) to a t800 and t88k (which I want to take out of my ears after about an hour), I'm feeling apprehensive about looking for any more upgrades from the p1 due to comfort issues.

I'd also prefer:
* some isolation (no mdr-7750/whatever) 
* slightly softened highs, smooth comfy signature (ideal would be like t88k with less aggressive bass)
*excellent soundstage + clarity (>P1, = t88k)

I've got my eye on the rose mini6 but am concerned that smallness might not necessarily = comfort. I'm also concerned about that its soundstage might be lackluster for the price.


----------



## tgx78

thesoundandthefury said:


> Are there many high end ($300-600) IEMs with narrow nozzles that are super comfortable for small-ish ears?
> Having gone from the mee p1 (with fits me perfectly) to a t800 and t88k (which I want to take out of my ears after about an hour), I'm feeling apprehensive about looking for any more upgrades from the p1 due to comfort issues.
> 
> I'd also prefer:
> ...






Recommending LZ A7 (red filter - pop switch) based on my current rotation.


----------



## Strifeff7

baskingshark said:


> Might be good if you could answer these queries so the community can advise u better:
> 1) Budget?
> 2) Preferred music genres?
> 3) Preferred sound signature? V shaped, midcentric, neutralish, basshead/bass averse, treblehead/treble sensitive?
> 4) Do u need isolation or not?


under $100, acoustic indie music, non fatiguing treble for long time listening, isolation is not a priority,
just need something that sound decent on a phone.
thank you,


----------



## thesoundandthefury

tgx78 said:


> Recommending LZ A7 (red filter - pop switch) based on my current rotation.


Cheers, any thoughts on how they compare with P1 in comfort and sound?


----------



## baskingshark

Strifeff7 said:


> under $100, acoustic indie music, non fatiguing treble for long time listening, isolation is not a priority,
> just need something that sound decent on a phone.
> thank you,



Maybe you can read about these sets:
1) BLON BL-03 - good timbre and tonality. Harmanish with midbass bump. Good for acoustic stuff. Do note u might need to invest in some aftermarket longer tips eg spinfit CP 100/145 as the stock nozzle is too short and gives bad fit for a lot of folks.

2) BLON BL-05S - mild V shaped. better fit and technicalities than the BLON BL-03. Lowers the midbass bloat of the BL-03. Slightly worse timbre. Also comes in a gaudy radioactive green coloured shell. Do note this is the S version. Don't get the BLON BL-05 (non S), that one is too shouty in the upper mids.

3) Tin HIFI T2 plus - mild U shaped. Good timbre and tonality. Average technicalities. Very balanced and non offensive but i find it a bit undynamic and boring at times. My set (and a few others) have a wonky mmcx connector, so might be good to get it from a place like amazon with a good returns policy.

4) iBasso IT00 - U shaped, good technicalities. Good subbass and thick lower mids. Non fatiguing. Has driver flex though.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## baskingshark

Will wait for reviews first. $350 is pretty pricey still for this covid economy TBH.

I like that they went for 2 pin connectors instead of the usual MMCX (which seems to have a lot of QC problems for Tin HIFI gear using MMCX). Like the predecessor the P1, it might be a problem to drive for those with weaker sources due to the planars inside. I hope the bass is also not as anemic as the predecessor.

Calling @RikudouGoku to take one for the team, thank you in advance for your services to audiophiledom, in the name of research and science!!!


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 13, 2020)

Although for those without $350 the P1 is on sale for under £100 GBP (saw it for £98).


----------



## MrDelicious

ImmaculateSnow said:


> The TinHifi P2 has officially gone on sale for a good $350 and it could be become the best Earphone of 2020 👇😏😏👇


Based on what?


----------



## ImmaculateSnow

baskingshark said:


> Will wait for reviews first. $350 is pretty pricey still for this covid economy TBH.
> 
> I like that they went for 2 pin connectors instead of the usual MMCX (which seems to have a lot of QC problems for Tin HIFI gear using MMCX). Like the predecessor the P1, it might be a problem to drive for those with weaker sources due to the planars inside. I hope the bass is also not as anemic as the predecessor.
> 
> Calling @RikudouGoku to take one for the team, thank you in advance for your services to audiophiledom, in the name of research and science!!!


I believe that this set will be a lot better than the other set considering it's new design and build quality


----------



## ImmaculateSnow

dharmasteve said:


> Although for those without $350 the P1 is on sale for under £100 GBP (saw it for £98).


Should be lower come black Friday 😂😂


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Will wait for reviews first. $350 is pretty pricey still for this covid economy TBH.
> 
> I like that they went for 2 pin connectors instead of the usual MMCX (which seems to have a lot of QC problems for Tin HIFI gear using MMCX). Like the predecessor the P1, it might be a problem to drive for those with weaker sources due to the planars inside. I hope the bass is also not as anemic as the predecessor.
> 
> Calling @RikudouGoku to take one for the team, thank you in advance for your services to audiophiledom, in the name of research and science!!!


oh hell no. Way too expensive. And at that price it competes with the LZ A7 which I already have.    

11/11 is going to make it even cheaper than the early bird price too with the coupons that you can use.


----------



## lgcubana

Which store did you find the Tin P2 available for sale ?

When I do a search on AE, I only come up with a not for sale, review only listing, at the TinHiFi Global store


----------



## baskingshark

ImmaculateSnow said:


> I believe that this set will be a lot better than the other set considering it's new design and build quality



Well in this hobby, CHIFI gear comes out on a literally weekly basis. We see new designs all the time. What is today's flavour of the week may be very well a footnote or in the drawer a few weeks later. I would rather have good sound than some fancy design or new design TBH. The (relatively recent) Tin HIFI T2 Plus I got has a defective MMCX connector, seems a few others report this issue in the forums too. Maybe their 2 pin design would be better this time for the P2, but build quality wise, I think we gotta wait for some early adopters to feedback. CHIFI QC is sometimes a crapshoot, especially with the first batch of an IEM.

I really do hope they do well, but the $390 release price is really very ambitious in normal times, not to mention the current covid economy we are in. Would be a really big risk to do a blind purchase at this midfi price. As per what @RikudouGoku says below, that price bracket has lots of big boys to compete with. For the same coin, I would get the LZ A7 for sure over the P2, it has tuning filters and a lot of positive reviews.



RikudouGoku said:


> oh hell no. Way too expensive. And at that price it competes with the LZ A7 which I already have.
> 
> 11/11 is going to make it even cheaper than the early bird price too with the coupons that you can use.


----------



## CopperFox

baskingshark said:


> Will wait for reviews first. $350 is pretty pricey still for this covid economy TBH.
> 
> I like that they went for 2 pin connectors instead of the usual MMCX (which seems to have a lot of QC problems for Tin HIFI gear using MMCX). Like the predecessor the P1, it might be a problem to drive for those with weaker sources due to the planars inside. I hope the bass is also not as anemic as the predecessor.
> 
> Calling @RikudouGoku to take one for the team, thank you in advance for your services to audiophiledom, in the name of research and science!!!



The AE item description says:

" Note:At present, it is only a review product. Please wait for the announcement of the release time. Please order it with the help of customer service, thank you! "

So it's not actually available for purchase yet. Maybe you could acquire a review copy by asking?


----------



## RikudouGoku

CopperFox said:


> The AE item description says:
> 
> " Note:At present, it is only a review product. Please wait for the announcement of the release time. Please order it with the help of customer service, thank you! "
> 
> So it's not actually available for purchase yet. Maybe you could acquire a review copy by asking?


I asked them for a review unit, but probably wont get it. That price is simply way too expensive based on how the P1 performs, dont think the P2 can compete at the price it is at. But who knows, they might be the best thing out there.


----------



## IEMusic

thesoundandthefury said:


> Are there many high end ($300-600) IEMs with narrow nozzles that are super comfortable for small-ish ears?
> Having gone from the mee p1 (with fits me perfectly) to a t800 and t88k (which I want to take out of my ears after about an hour), I'm feeling apprehensive about looking for any more upgrades from the p1 due to comfort issues.
> 
> I'd also prefer:
> ...


It’s not a Chi-Fi item (though it is made in China), but the Shure se846 would actually meet all of your criteria.  I know it retails from more than $600, but you can often find a good deal on it new or even less used.  For instance, it is currently on sale via Amazon Prime Day for $629.  https://www.amazon.com/Shure-SE846-CL-Isolating-Definition-MicroDrivers/dp/B00DIUGW6A


----------



## chinmie

I'm curious what makes the P2 jumps in price quite significantly compared to the P1?


----------



## dharmasteve

chinmie said:


> I'm curious what makes the P2 jumps in price quite significantly compared to the P1?


Money? Greed? Grasping? I have my suspicions. I used to be a big Tin HiFi fan. Gone now.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> Money? Greed? Grasping? I have my suspicions. I used to be a big Tin HiFi fan. Gone now.


Extra emphasis on the greed part. They are going to have to increase their SQ a lot from the P1 to the P2 to be able to compete in the market today with giants like the LZ A7, Tanchjim Oxygen and the Fiio FH3 out there.

And the P2 will still be at a dissadvantage over the others even if they perform on the same/above the market. Because of the need to use a powerful amp for it. 

I hope it doesnt have the unnatural timbre in the treble and without the anemic bass like in the P1. If they fixed those factors it might be valid to put it in the price it is right now, because those mids are godly.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> Extra emphasis on the greed part. They are going to have to increase their SQ a lot from the P1 to the P2 to be able to compete in the market today with giants like the LZ A7, Tanchjim Oxygen and the Fiio FH3 out there.
> 
> And the P2 will still be at a dissadvantage over the others even if they perform on the same/above the market. Because of the need to use a powerful amp for it.
> 
> I hope it doesnt have the unnatural timbre in the treble and without the anemic bass like in the P1. If they fixed those factors it might be valid to put it in the price it is right now, because those mids are godly.


The P1 is on sale for about £100 and the TRi i3 is on sale for similar. I can vouch for the TR1 i3 and it has plenty bass too. P2 $320......out of reach to most, relative to the P1.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> The P1 is on sale for about £100 and the TRi i3 is on sale for similar. I can vouch for the TR1 i3 and it has plenty bass too. P2 $320......out of reach to most, relative to the P1.


yeah I know. As I said, the P2 is going to have to perform on a extremely high level to be able to justify that price...

I do want it to be good, but based on the stock tuning of the P1....I dont have much faith in it lol.   
(Also why I am more interested in the Tape 2, because they seem to not have let greed take over and is going to price it at the same price as the Tape 1.)


----------



## zenki

chinmie said:


> I'm curious what makes the P2 jumps in price quite significantly compared to the P1?


2nd gen.? 12mm? planar driver, alu/steel? housing, generic tips, 2 x adapter, cow fart


----------



## dharmasteve

zenki said:


> 2nd gen.? 12mm? planar driver, alu/steel? housing, generic tips, 2 x adapter, cow fart


Love it....very 'left of centre' (eccentric). Good old cow fart.


----------



## cappuchino

Can any experienced audiophile with a QKZ VK4 try this Parametric EQ? I tried it but as I am new to this hobby, I don't trust my ears. Saw this at a FB Group. Any thoughts?


Spoiler: ParametricEQ


----------



## finalstan

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah I know. As I said, the P2 is going to have to perform on a extremely high level to be able to justify that price...
> 
> I do want it to be good, but based on the stock tuning of the P1....I dont have much faith in it lol.
> (Also why I am more interested in the Tape 2, because they seem to not have let greed take over and is going to price it at the same price as the Tape 1.)



I really want to be the next CL2; I will be disappointed, won't I?


----------



## RikudouGoku

finalstan said:


> I really want to be the next CL2; I will be disappointed, won't I?


You wont be dissapointed if you dont get it.   

Best to not have that high expectations from it. 
Although you will certainly have high expectations with that price tag and this big statement they made:


----------



## IEMusic

I‘m still a Tin HiFi fan, even with the seemingly overpriced P2.  Just let the market decide.  Even if it‘s very good, if not worth its price, given the stiff competition, it won’t sell well.   I’m just thankful for the existence of IEMs like the Tri i3 and the LZ A7.


----------



## finalstan

RikudouGoku said:


> You wont be dissapointed if you dont get it.
> 
> Best to not have that high expectations from it.
> Although you will certainly have high expectations with that price tag and this big statement they made:



I've just ordered them with express shipping.


----------



## IEMusic

finalstan said:


> I've just ordered them with express shipping.


Hope it’s amazing, and even better than its price suggests.


----------



## GrandNagus50

Ok, this looks like quite an "interesting" product:

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/headphones-iems/products/shozy-black-hole

$799 single-driver IEM from Shozy called "The Black Hole!" And it has lots of holes in the faceplate and Linsoul says the following about it:

"The dotted black hole on the surface just like the a region of space, into which matter has fallen and from which nothing can escape. It houses every tiny details in it and presents the best performance anytime 
anywhere" 

I would love to think this is an incredibly innovative IEM that is worth $799. But I will leave it to others to find out if this is true .


----------



## ChrisOc

IEMusic said:


> Hope it’s amazing, and even better than its price suggests.



We may all get a pleasant surprise. If previous Tin Audio IEMs are anything to go by, their products are priced well below IEMs with similar sound quality, in my view. 

Just imagine the Tin T4 sold by Campfire Audio, it would be referred to as "Reference" in ear monitors and there are those who would gush about them...how wonderful they are. The T2 Plus sparkles endlessly, while the P1 mids are exceptional (from what I hear) When I pick up my T4s, even today, with so many good IEMs on the market, it still surprises me with clarity and detail at such a relatively reasonable price.

Tin Audio's sin is to cater to the treble-seekers while they offer little to the bass centric amongst us, so that they also exclude some of us who are neither treble averse nor bass centric. 

Let's hope they have something special worthy of THAT price!


----------



## GrandNagus50

ChrisOc said:


> We may all get a pleasant surprise. If previous Tin Audio IEMs are anything to go by, their products are priced well below IEMs with similar sound quality, in my view.
> 
> Just imagine the Tin T4 sold by Campfire Audio, it would be referred to as "Reference" in ear monitors and there are those who would gush about them...how wonderful they are. The T2 Plus sparkles endlessly, while the P1 mids are exceptional (from what I hear) When I pick up my T4s, even today, with so many good IEMs on the market, it still surprises me with clarity and detail at such a relatively reasonable price.
> 
> ...



Yes, I would very much like for it to be something special, as despite myself, I find the "Black Hole" concept and the field of holes design kind of cool. There are, in fact, single DD IEM's that cost a lot and are very good, so maybe they have designed something uniquely fine here. Then again, maybe I'm a sucker for cool marketing campaigns. 

I will be looking with some interest for and at the first reviews.


----------



## GrandNagus50

finalstan said:


> I really want to be the next CL2; I will be disappointed, won't I?



Sorry, I am coming in a bit late here. What do you mean here?


----------



## Ziggomatic

FiiO Q5. AM3D module. NM2+. Maximum tightness.


----------



## Zambu

RikudouGoku said:


> Although you will certainly have high expectations with that price tag and this big statement they made:



Lol, does that include the P2    It's the ultimate "get out of the hobby" card


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> Best to not have that high expectations from it.
> Although you will certainly have high expectations with that price tag and this big statement they made:



Well that is one heck of a claim indeed


----------



## OklahKekW

Just taking notes from Urbanfun


----------



## MrDelicious

BREAKING NEWS! IEM manufacturer calls their new IEM the best IEM ever!


RikudouGoku said:


> You wont be dissapointed if you dont get it.
> 
> Best to not have that high expectations from it.
> Although you will certainly have high expectations with that price tag and this big statement they made:


Honestly, I'd probably pay 350 bucks to get out of this hobby.


----------



## lgcubana

Maybe we should take our foot off of the pedal, on the Tin P2 negative speculation.  As at least two forum members have declared that they pre-orded the new planar.

I know I would already have some angst, on a blind $350 purchase, without the added weight, of the current trend.


----------



## MrDelicious

lgcubana said:


> Maybe we should take our foot off of the pedal, on the Tin P2 negative speculation.


Same goes for the hype based on nothing.

God speed to our brave pre-ordering adventurers though, you da real MVPs.


----------



## dharmasteve

lgcubana said:


> Maybe we should take our foot off of the pedal, on the Tin P2 negative speculation.  As at least two forum members have declared that they pre-orded the new planar.
> 
> I know I would already have some angst, on a blind $350 purchase, without the added weight, of the current trend.


It is sad for me to find the brand I felt a great affinity for suddenly sail off into the sunset. So far have they sailed that I can no longer afford their IEMs. Au revoir Tin HiFi. Luckily I bought the TRi i3 and can forget Linsoul/TinHiFi.


----------



## chinmie

dharmasteve said:


> It is sad for me to find the brand I felt a great affinity for suddenly sail off into the sunset. So far have they sailed that I can no longer afford their IEMs. Au revoir Tin HiFi. Luckily I bought the TRi i3 and can forget Linsoul/TinHiFi.



if I'm not mistaken they're going to release the T1 Plus, which i reckon would be cheaper from the T2 Plus


----------



## zenki (Oct 15, 2020)

lgcubana said:


> Maybe we should take our foot off of the pedal, on the Tin P2 negative speculation.  As at least two forum members have declared that they pre-orded the new planar.
> 
> I know I would already have some angst, on a blind $350 purchase, without the added weight, of the current trend.


Who?
AFAIK the negative thing is only the price, none on the SQ. So to each their own.


----------



## RikudouGoku

zenki said:


> Who?
> AFAIK the negative thing is only the price, none on the SQ. So to each their own.


We dont know about the SQ, that is the problem if it justifies the price or not (keep in mind that the price is even higher because you NEED a powerful amp, so that adds another cost you need to consider).


----------



## unifutomaki

I'm not about to denounce Tin HiFi just yet, since most of their gear have been priced fairly. If the P2 is truly too expensive for its own good, the market will decide


----------



## Zambu

unifutomaki said:


> I'm not about to denounce Tin HiFi just yet, since most of their gear have been priced fairly. If the P2 is truly too expensive for its own good, the market will decide



Indeed, we live in a world that has 4000 dollar IEMs so it should be allowed for companies to try to break out of their expected "budget-fi" status. Looking forward to reviews.


----------



## Lokiiami (Oct 16, 2020)

Initial impression by Crinacle
Seems still alot of improvements needed...
https://crinacle.com/2020/10/16/tin-hifi-p2-unboxing/


----------



## MrDelicious

Lokiiami said:


> Initial impression by Crinacle
> Seems still alot to improvements needed...
> https://crinacle.com/2020/10/16/tin-hifi-p2-unboxing/


Treble is an absolute horror show. 🤢


----------



## tgx78

Just save up for the Penon Volt.


----------



## Lokiiami (Oct 16, 2020)

-deleted-


----------



## tgx78

Lokiiami said:


> Volt seems too hot in 4-5k.



only 5dBs above 1kHz baseline. No it’s not hot at all.
you wanna see what’s hot?


----------



## Lokiiami

tgx78 said:


> only 5dBs above 1kHz baseline. No it’s not hot at all.
> you wanna see what’s hot?


Omg this is really hot.


----------



## tgx78

Never trust the graph entirely. NF Audio sounds amazing with classical / acoustic music. Subjectively better than the UM MEST.


----------



## Lokiiami

tgx78 said:


> Never trust the graph entirely. NF Audio sounds amazing with classical / acoustic music. Subjectively better than the UM MEST.


Thanks can you advice which  model from NF Audio?


----------



## tgx78

Lokiiami said:


> Thanks can you advice which  model from NF Audio?



NM2+


----------



## xanlamin

Have one to sell. Pls pm if interested. Thanks!


----------



## slex

xanlamin said:


> Have one to sell. Pls pm if interested. Thanks!


Too hot to handle? Mine just arrive😆


----------



## Lokiiami

slex said:


> Too hot to handle? Mine just arrive😆


Penon Volt? How does it sound? Eager to hear your review😁


----------



## slex

Lokiiami said:


> Penon Volt? How does it sound? Eager to hear your review😁


Nope, the hotness of NM2+☺️😄


----------



## kokadon

Suggest me Buying my first IEM around 20$, i listen mostly EDM, tropical house, chill.


----------



## kokadon (Oct 16, 2020)

Less fatigue
long lasting


----------



## inevitableso

kokadon said:


> Suggest me Buying my first IEM around 20$, i listen mostly EDM, tropical house, chill.


VE Bonus IE or the QKZ VK4


----------



## IEMusic

tgx78 said:


> only 5dBs above 1kHz baseline. No it’s not hot at all.
> you wanna see what’s hot?


 Oh my! In that graph comparison, the NM2+ looks completely intolerable, yet they sound so sublime, and this coming from someone really sensitive to a pronounced upper midrange.



tgx78 said:


> Never trust the graph entirely. NF Audio sounds amazing with classical / acoustic music. Subjectively better than the UM MEST.


Definitely not, and that’s why I’m not jumping to any conclusions on the Tin P2.

I agree, that as a whole, the NM2+ sounds more natural than the MEST with classical, jazz, acoustic music.   The MEST has other great strengths.  I’m extremely pleased with the pair of them.


----------



## xanlamin

inevitableso said:


> VE Bonus IE or the QKZ VK4



QKZ VK4


----------



## peter123

inevitableso said:


> VE Bonus IE or the QKZ VK4



Good suggestions, I'll throw the NICEHCK DB3 in the mix as well.


----------



## theguy69

Suggestions for listening to rock music/good mids: My options are kz zst x, kz zsn pro x, qkz vk4, kbear ks2, Signature Acoustics Ocean. What would you guys recommend out of these? Other stuff is not really available to me. I'm kinda leaning towards the Signature Acoustics Ocean I wonder if anyone has tried it.


----------



## baskingshark

theguy69 said:


> Suggestions for listening to rock music/good mids: My options are kz zst x, kz zsn pro x, qkz vk4, kbear ks2, Signature Acoustics Ocean. What would you guys recommend out of these? Other stuff is not really available to me. I'm kinda leaning towards the Signature Acoustics Ocean I wonder if anyone has tried it.



What's your budget? And do u need isolation/easy drivability?

Of your choices above, I've only tried the KBEAR KS2.
If u like "good mids" as per your post, I wouldn't recommend the KBEAR KS2. That set is very V shaped, and the lower mids are very distant. In fact this distant lower mids gives it a very good soundstage for the price. It has okay technical peformance for $20 USD, but the timbre is off for acoustic instruments. The bass and upper mids/lower treble are overexaggerated. It is one level shy of true basshead quantities, but the upper mids are hot and harsh. It would be a good set for genres without acoustic instruments in view of the odd timbre. EDM sounds quite good with this set due to the copious bass amounts, maybe it can do a good job for rock, but is it not a set for vocal or mid lovers as per your post.


----------



## theguy69

baskingshark said:


> What's your budget? And do u need isolation/easy drivability?
> 
> Of your choices above, I've only tried the KBEAR KS2.
> If u like "good mids" as per your post, I wouldn't recommend the KBEAR KS2. That set is very V shaped, and the lower mids are very distant. In fact this distant lower mids gives it a very good soundstage for the price. It has okay technical peformance for $20 USD, but the timbre is off for acoustic instruments. The bass and upper mids/lower treble are overexaggerated. It is one level shy of true basshead quantities, but the upper mids are hot and harsh. It would be a good set for genres without acoustic instruments in view of the odd timbre. EDM sounds quite good with this set due to the copious bass amounts, maybe it can do a good job for rock, but is it not a set for vocal or mid lovers as per your post.


Thanks mate, I don't need isolation or easy drivability and my budget is around 40 usd. It's a damn shame everything is sooo v-shaped these days


----------



## baskingshark

theguy69 said:


> Thanks mate, I don't need isolation or easy drivability and my budget is around 40 usd. It's a damn shame everything is sooo v-shaped these days



Ya most of the sub $50 stuff are V shaped or harmanish for consumer preferences. Personally, I think it is hard to find an IEM that suits both rock and have "good mids". Rock genres generally benefit from a V shaped tuning, to boost the bass for a "fun factor" and have some upper mids boost for clarity in vocals/electric guitars. Midlovers benefit from something more neutralish or even midcentric, which is an opposite of a V shaped tuning. 

Quite hard to have your cake and eat it at this price segment. Unless, you find something that has tuning filters/nozzles. You may wanna read about the *TRN STM*. It has 3 tuning filters to change the signature from U shaped to more V shaped to neutralish bright. It is easily drivable, 1 BA + 1 DD, good price to performance ratio. Not bad technical performance for the price of $20ish USD. It has poor timbre though for acoustic instruments, and has thin note weight, and sometimes the upper mids and treble can get shouty on certain tuning filters.

Something U shaped may also be a compromise. You can read about the *Tin T2 Plus*. DD set, good tonality and timbre, quite inoffensive tuning and smooth, it has quite nice bass and mids. Technicalities are about average compared to multi BA/hybrids, but I think it is quite an all rounder for most genres. It is usually > $40 USD, though I've seen it at $30ish USD during sales, and 11/11 is coming. It lacks a bit of dynamics and can be boring, and isolation is not the best. One thing to note is that there are a lot of forum reports of wonky MMCX connectors on this set (mine included), so best to buy it from somewhere with a good returns policy eg Amazon, just in case.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Oct 18, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Ya most of the sub $50 stuff are V shaped or harmanish for consumer preferences. Personally, I think it is hard to find an IEM that suits both rock and have "good mids". Rock genres generally benefit from a V shaped tuning, to boost the bass for a "fun factor" and have some upper mids boost for clarity in vocals/electric guitars. Midlovers benefit from something more neutralish or even midcentric, which is an opposite of a V shaped tuning.
> 
> Quite hard to have your cake and eat it at this price segment. Unless, you find something that has tuning filters/nozzles. You may wanna read about the *TRN STM*. It has 3 tuning filters to change the signature from U shaped to more V shaped to neutralish bright. It is easily drivable, 1 BA + 1 DD, good price to performance ratio. Not bad technical performance for the price of $20ish USD. It has poor timbre though for acoustic instruments, and has thin note weight, and sometimes the upper mids and treble can get shouty on certain tuning filters.
> 
> Something U shaped may also be a compromise. You can read about the *Tin T2 Plus*. DD set, good tonality and timbre, quite inoffensive tuning and smooth, it has quite nice bass and mids. Technicalities are about average compared to multi BA/hybrids, but I think it is quite an all rounder for most genres. It is usually > $40 USD, though I've seen it at $30ish USD during sales, and 11/11 is coming. It lacks a bit of dynamics and can be boring, and isolation is not the best. One thing to note is that there are a lot of forum reports of wonky MMCX connectors on this set (mine included), so best to buy it from somewhere with a good returns policy eg Amazon, just in case.


I agree that most rock/metal songs are better with a bit more v-shaped tuning rather than a midcentric tuning. BUT the important part is that the bass must be tight, otherwise it will just muddy up the entire sound.  That criteria does make it more difficult to find an iem, because most budget iems dont have good quality for the bass. (and also not very good detail and that is usually why they boost the treble quantity, to make the listener percieve more "fake details".)


----------



## theguy69

Thank you guys. I will take into account your recommendations. I would've thought that neutral earphones would've helped rock cause lower mids would be more present but what you say about bass bleeding into mids makes a lot of sense!


----------



## RikudouGoku

theguy69 said:


> Thank you guys. I will take into account your recommendations. I would've thought that neutral earphones would've helped rock cause lower mids would be more present but what you say about bass bleeding into mids makes a lot of sense!


Generally, you are either getting good tonality or technicalities in the sub 50 usd range. Not both. 

I say you could take a look at the BQEYZ KB100, Blon BL-05S and maybe the hzsound heart mirror. 

Or if iem isnt a requirement, I say you should look into earbuds like the NiceHCK DIY MX500 or the Yincrow X6. Those are much cheaper and perform on a very high level, so the value is insane for what you are getting.


----------



## theguy69 (Oct 18, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Generally, you are either getting good tonality or technicalities in the sub 50 usd range. Not both.
> 
> I say you could take a look at the BQEYZ KB100, Blon BL-05S and maybe the hzsound heart mirror.
> 
> Or if iem isnt a requirement, I say you should look into earbuds like the NiceHCK DIY MX500 or the Yincrow X6. Those are much cheaper and perform on a very high level, so the value is insane for what you are getting.




Thank you for the suggestions. If you don't mind can you expand more on the tonality vs technicalities part. Do you mean stuff which has good tonality naturally follows a v shape?

Edit - unfortunately none of your recommendations are available to me 😭


----------



## RikudouGoku

theguy69 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. If you don't mind can you expand more on the tonality vs technicalities part. Do you mean stuff which has good tonality naturally follows a v shape?


Technicalities: soundstage/imaging, detail, instrument separation and timbre

Tonality: note weight (how thick or thin it sounds), sound profile (V-shaped, L-shaped, U-shaped....)

Better technicalities would have bigger soundstage, more precise imaging, more details, better separation betweeen instruments and how close to the real thing the sound is (timbre).

Better tonality is more subjective, where rock/metal for example would be better with a thinner sound rather than a thick sound. And hip-hop being better with thicker sound.
For example, the Final Audio E5000 is the thickest sounding iem I have and it isnt very versatile in what it can play, same with the opposite - the Moondrop Blessing 2 is my thinnest sounding iem. (they are basically polar opposites.)


----------



## theguy69

RikudouGoku said:


> Technicalities: soundstage/imaging, detail, instrument separation and timbre
> 
> Tonality: note weight (how thick or thin it sounds), sound profile (V-shaped, L-shaped, U-shaped....)
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the detailed answer! I know I am asking too many questions(pardon me I'm a newbie) but when looking at budget iems. Is it better to go with stuff which has more drivers? For example- http://signatureacoustics.com/sa-ocean-fe-01-wiredbluetooth-earphone-with-deep-bass/. I was looking at this. It has 3 drivers each side and most chi fi stuff has 2 drivers each side. I wanted to ask how is the durability of this stuff(in context of budget iems)? Is it safer to go with iems with lesser number of drivers(as lesser number of things that can go wrong) when going with budget iems(especially chi fi)?


----------



## RikudouGoku

theguy69 said:


> Thank you very much for the detailed answer! I know I am asking too many questions(pardon me I'm a newbie) but when looking at budget iems. Is it better to go with stuff which has more drivers? For example- http://signatureacoustics.com/sa-ocean-fe-01-wiredbluetooth-earphone-with-deep-bass/. I was looking at this. It has 3 drivers each side and most chi fi stuff has 2 drivers each side. I wanted to ask how is the durability of this stuff(in context of budget iems)? Is it safer to go with iems with lesser number of drivers(as lesser number of things that can go wrong) when going with budget iems(especially chi fi)?


More driver doesnt equal better sound. But I do think it does give them more potential to sound better, its just that the implementation will be harder so most of the time simpler is better.

But if you want to join the driver count nuclear race, you can get the CCA C10 for like 20 usd and it has 5 drivers (1 dd + 4 ba) for each side lol. 

As for the durability....I actually dont know. Since I have so many iems, each of them dont get that much use time.


----------



## RicHSAD

theguy69 said:


> Thank you guys. I will take into account your recommendations. I would've thought that neutral earphones would've helped rock cause lower mids would be more present but what you say about bass bleeding into mids makes a lot of sense!



I agree that a V-shape is good for rock and metal. For me it's all about making the drum sound good so you need enough bass to get a nice slam out of the kick drum and enough treble to get those sparkly cymbals. They're a bit over your budget sadly, but I would recommend the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014. Nice bass slam without too much bleed into the mids and nice clean highs that aren't faiguing.


----------



## RikudouGoku

RicHSAD said:


> I agree that a V-shape is good for rock and metal. For me it's all about making the drum sound good so you need enough bass to get a nice slam out of the kick drum and enough treble to get those sparkly cymbals. They're a bit over your budget sadly, but I would recommend the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014. Nice bass slam without too much bleed into the mids and nice clean highs that aren't faiguing.


Except that the QC of the urbanfun is really questionable and you don't know of you are getting the beryllium or noble metal version.


----------



## theguy69

RicHSAD said:


> I agree that a V-shape is good for rock and metal. For me it's all about making the drum sound good so you need enough bass to get a nice slam out of the kick drum and enough treble to get those sparkly cymbals. They're a bit over your budget sadly, but I would recommend the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014. Nice bass slam without too much bleed into the mids and nice clean highs that aren't faiguing.


Man more than budget the bigger problem is availability. Most of this stuff that people usually recommend are only available to me via importing and I've had some not very pleasant experiences with that  sometimes so I try to avoid it. Anyways if anyone can give me a recommendation or comparison between the zst x and zsn pro x that would be cool


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Except that the QC of the urbanfun is really questionable and you don't know of you are getting the beryllium or noble metal version.



As long as it's white box, it's beryllium


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> As long as it's white box, it's beryllium


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/urbanfun-ybf-iss014-impressions-thread.921709/page-75#post-15918663

Doesn't seem like that is 100% the case.


----------



## RicHSAD

RikudouGoku said:


> Except that the QC of the urbanfun is really questionable and you don't know of you are getting the beryllium or noble metal version.



The QC issue is definitely a concern but it's still the exception rather than the norm. I wouldn't let that stop me from getting a great IEM, especially if you can get them from somewhere that will take care of you in case of issues. As for the whole beryllium vs noble metal version thing, I just think people care too much. I know someone on here had both and apparently they sound nearly the same. I personally have no idea which version I got (bought them just before the big hype) and all I know is that they sound awesome.


----------



## RikudouGoku

RicHSAD said:


> The QC issue is definitely a concern but it's still the exception rather than the norm. I wouldn't let that stop me from getting a great IEM, especially if you can get them from somewhere that will take care of you in case of issues. As for the whole beryllium vs noble metal version thing, I just think people care too much. I know someone on here had both and apparently they sound nearly the same. I personally have no idea which version I got (bought them just before the big hype) and all I know is that they sound awesome.


All I'm saying is that people should know there can be issues with it. 

And personally I would not support a brand like that, when they constantly raised the price and claimed they fixed the QC issues and taking months to do so. But still having issues is unacceptable. 

I rather not spend my money on something so uncertain.


----------



## RicHSAD (Oct 18, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> All I'm saying is that people should know there can be issues with it.
> 
> And personally I would not support a brand like that, when they constantly raised the price and claimed they fixed the QC issues and taking months to do so. But still having issues is unacceptable.
> 
> I rather not spend my money on something so uncertain.



All fair points, but when per your own ranking they compete with IEMs costing 2-3 times as much (despite the price increase), I'm willing to cut them some slack. I'll pay $70 (which is still very cheap let's be real here) and risk QC issue if that  could save me $200 over a competing product that might not even be as good to my ears. I'm not saying there's an excuse for QC issues, but it's not like they are the first to have issues and they won't be the last either. In the end, at $70 they are still a hell of bargain.


----------



## Makahl

My biggest issue with Urbanfun despite the QC concerns is the *silent revision* on tuning for the new white box models. You can have exactly the same driver, but if you change the tuning parts/material it'll lead to a change in the final sound as well. 







I could spot a different damper material for the front-vent from different models. In the black box white-ish damper, I could point a LED flashlight at the front-vent and I'd be able to see through the mesh grill in a dark room whereas with the black damper (white box) it absorbs all the light and you can't see through the mesh grill. That tells me this material is thicker. As far as tuning goes, more dampening on the front-vent results in more bass, so the YBF white-box bass is a bit too much to my taste compared to what I got previously and the magic was gone to me. 

Not even to say, when I opened the grill to check my driver's coating, just 1 side had a white cloth tuning part behind the grill (pic). I heard from another user who did the same, the cloth tuning was black in his unit. 

So, IMO either Be or Noble metals is pointless in this case when you have already totally different tuning parts for different batches.


----------



## RikudouGoku

RicHSAD said:


> All fair points, but when per your own ranking they compete with IEMs 2-3 times as much (despite the price increase), I'm willing to cut them some slack. I'll pay $70 (which is still very cheap let's be real here) and risk QC issue if that  could save me $200 over a competing product that might not even be as good to my ears. I'm not saying there's an excuse for QC issues, but it's not like they are the first to have issues and they won't be the last either. In the end, at $70 they are still a hell of bargain.


Yeah, that is the sad part. They do perform on a high level. 
(Although the Fiio FH3 surpassed it in almost everything.)


----------



## tgx78 (Oct 18, 2020)

Left unit




Right unit


Check my urbanfun... no so fun!
Metal specks on diaphragm yay


----------



## Slater

tgx78 said:


> Left unit
> 
> 
> Right unit
> ...



That’s noble metal.

Did yours come in a black or white box?


----------



## tgx78

Slater said:


> That’s noble metal.
> 
> Did yours come in a black or white box?



Black. Took 5 months to get here. (Covid + got lost in transit and then resurfaced)


----------



## IEMusic

theguy69 said:


> Thanks mate, I don't need isolation or easy drivability and my budget is around 40 usd. It's a damn shame everything is sooo v-shaped these days


I’d seriously consider the Jade Audio EA1, if it’s available where you are.  It has good, but not overpowering bass, with good definition (beryllium coated driver), the upper midrange is a bit pronounced, but I don’t find it harsh, the treble is smooth, but not really well extended.  It is a good all-purpose IEM IMO (if it truly sounds the same as the FiiO FD1).


----------



## Lokiiami (Oct 18, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Technicalities: soundstage/imaging, detail, instrument separation and timbre
> 
> Tonality: note weight (how thick or thin it sounds), sound profile (V-shaped, L-shaped, U-shaped....)
> 
> ...


I like the way you describe very clear and easy to understand.
I started this hobby two months back seems to hear the difference for most of it by now especially tonality and timbre after listening to more varieties of iems and notices how the instruments and vocals sounded different although still pleasant.. However something I am still struggling with is the soundstage as the thing is inside the ears.
I'm also learning to listen to texture which I still dunno what it is.. such as bass mid and high textures...😅


----------



## Lokiiami

Deleted


----------



## lgcubana

Lokiiami said:


> I like the way you describe very clear and easy to understand.
> I started this hobby two months back seems to hear the difference for most of it by now especially tonality and timbre after listening to more varieties of iems and notices how the instruments and vocals sounded different although still pleasant.. However something I am still struggling with is the soundstage as the thing is inside the ears.
> I'm also learning to listen to texture which I still dunno what it is.. such as bass mid and high textures...😅


*Soundstage*: I too struggle with reviews that reference "Holographic" & "3D". I can pickup width easily enough, but until recently I struggled to discern height. Until I was doing an A/B between two sets that are noted to have an above average soundstage (KZ ZAX & KB Ear Tri i3). It's much easier to define a nuance, when one set has that attribute and the other, not so much. Depth is still a mystery for me


----------



## RicHSAD

One thing I find really influences the soundstage and imaging is the eartips you are using. Narrow and wide bore eartips don't present the sound the same way for example.


----------



## IEMusic

lgcubana said:


> Depth is still a mystery for me


It was a mystery for me for a while, as there are not too many IEMs that create good enough layering and instrument separation to give a good sense of depth, at least for me.  Of the IEMs that I’ve heard, the TA Legacy 3, Mangird Tea, ISN D02, and UM MEST provide me with a decent to great sense of depth.


----------



## Ziggomatic

IEMusic said:


> It was a mystery for me for a while, as there are not too many IEMs that create good enough layering and instrument separation to give a good sense of depth, at least for me.  Of the IEMs that I’ve heard, the TA Legacy 3, Mangird Tea, ISN D02, and UM MEST provide me with a decent to great sense of depth.



Same here. And I agree good depth is pretty rare: this sense that the music is coming from out in front of you rather than merely from between your ears. I didn't see the light until I heard the Flare Pro 2 HD last year. Other examples (for me): Penon Orb, NF Audio NM2+, Final e5000 and iBasso IT04.


----------



## jailhouselounge

What would be considered as an upgrade to tin t2 plus sound signature with good fit up to $150?


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 19, 2020)

jailhouselounge said:


> What would be considered as an upgrade to tin t2 plus sound signature with good fit up to $150?



You can read about these, these are the normal prices, might be cheaper during sales (11/11 is coming!!!)



1) *TRI I3 ($147 USD)*

TRI I3 is U shaped, balanced and coherent and smooth despite the weird 1 BA + 1 DD + 1 planar config. There's a small 3 kHz peak that can get jarring sometimes at louder volumes or in poorly recorded material, but otherwise it is very smooth and analoguish. Imaging is superb on this set, and it has one of the best soundstages for $100ish USD when amped.
The TRI I3 needs an amp to shine though. The planars handling the mids are pretty power hungry. With amping then the sweet mids and excellent soundstage appears. With just a low powered smartphone, it sounds meh.

Treble is also bordering on dark and not the most extended or airy on the TRI I3, so best to give it a miss if you are a treblehead looking for many microdetails.

Timbre is good for a hybrid.

It has poor isolation so not the best option for outdoor use. And the shells are heavy and large and a fingerprint magnet. I find the fit so so. But sound is very nice, I would describe it as *"grand sounding" *when amped.

There's a 2 pin variant of the TRI I3 that just released, I would suggest u to get it instead of the older MMCX version (they are same price). My TRI I3 was one of the older batch and the MMCX is a bit weak.



2) *Audiosense DT200 ($149 USD)*

2 BA set, warm neutral. It has very nice tonality and is non fatiguing, treble borders on dark. Very well fitting and superb isolation and comfortable. Smooth but not the best in technicalities as is a limitation for a 2 BA set.



3) *TRI Starsea ($129 USD)*

2BA + 1 DD set, has 4 tuning switches to make the sound V shaped to U shaped to neutralish bright. Timbre is not the best in the BA frequencies, and some tuning switches can be hot in the upper mids/lower treble. Technicalities and fit are excellent. It is very versatile in view of the 4 different possible tuning switches, I see it like a poor man's LZ A7, A7 definitely is better in technical performance and versatility (A7 has more tuning options) and A7 has better timbre and tuning, but we are looking at a 3x difference in price. As per all things in this hobby, diminishing returns are real, and the LZ A7 is not 3x better than the TRI Starsea.

On the balanced switch it may sound similar in tonality to the Tin T2 Plus. Note weight is thin and it is isn't very dynamic sounding, but it sounds quite audiophile tuned and can even be a stage monitor in view of the excellent technical performance. Bass is very fast and tight for a DD bass, it actually sounds more like a BA bass (and is quite basslite even on the bassiest config). This is not a "fun" sounding set, but more for something to be technically accurate in the music.


Good luck in your search!


----------



## jailhouselounge

baskingshark said:


> You can read about these, these are the normal prices, might be cheaper during sales (11/11 is coming!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'll check em out!


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> TRI Starsea ($129 USD)



How is the isolation on the Starsea? Would it stand up to subway or bus listening?


----------



## theguy69

IEMusic said:


> I’d seriously consider the Jade Audio EA1, if it’s available where you are.  It has good, but not overpowering bass, with good definition (beryllium coated driver), the upper midrange is a bit pronounced, but I don’t find it harsh, the treble is smooth, but not really well extended.  It is a good all-purpose IEM IMO (if it truly sounds the same as the FiiO FD1).


Thanks for the suggestion mate! Unfortunately its not available where I live ; The FiiO FD1 is but its out of my budget. Can you suggest between the zsn pro x and the zst x?


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 19, 2020)

theguy69 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion mate! Unfortunately its not available where I live ; The FiiO FD1 is but its out of my budget. Can you suggest between the zsn pro x and the zst x?



There's really not much between the two. Basically do you want a metal faceplate? If so, get the ZSN Pro X. Or actually, if you're considering the ZSN Pro X, just get the ZSN Pro or even the original ZSN because you get to save a few dollars while still getting the metal build.

Edit 2: Personally I find that the ridges on the ZSN Pro and X are overly sharp and irritate my outer ear. YMMV.


----------



## theguy69

unifutomaki said:


> There's really not much between the two. Basically do you want a metal faceplate? If so, get the ZSN Pro X. Or actually, if you're considering the ZSN Pro X, just get the ZSN Pro or even the original ZSN because you get to save a few dollars while still getting the metal build.


Thank you might probaby go with zst x with its slightly better highs


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 19, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> How is the isolation on the Starsea? Would it stand up to subway or bus listening?



Isolation of the Starsea is above average but not as good as a pure BA set which are usually unvented (the Starsea is vented for the DD bass, so the vent lets in sound). I think it will do an okay job for subway or bus listening, it is still better than the Tin T2 Plus that you have in comparison in isolation.

The other issue is that the Starsea is bass lite (even on the bassiest config it is just north of neutral but not a basshead set). So bass is usually the first frequency lost in a noisy environment like the subway, and in a basslite set, that is a bad combination. That may make us be tempted to jack up the volume to compensate for the bass loss, and this will make the upper mids get very hot in certain configs of the Starsea (eg Pure tone and Vocal config).


----------



## Nimweth

theguy69 said:


> Thanks mate, I don't need isolation or easy drivability and my budget is around 40 usd. It's a damn shame everything is sooo v-shaped these days


You could do worse than the CVJ CSA. Very good value, decent accessories and has a neutral profile. Review here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...sions-sharing-reference-list.805930/page-1626


----------



## theguy69

Nimweth said:


> You could do worse than the CVJ CSA. Very good value, decent accessories and has a neutral profile. Review here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...sions-sharing-reference-list.805930/page-1626


What do you think about the blon bl03 compared to the kz and the cj csa?


----------



## Nimweth

theguy69 said:


> What do you think about the blon bl03 compared to the kz and the cj csa?


BL-03 is very V shaped but has good timbre. You probably will need to factor in the cost of a replacement cable and tips. Which KZ did you have in mind?


----------



## theguy69

Nimweth said:


> BL-03 is very V shaped but has good timbre. You probably will need to factor in the cost of a replacement cable and tips. Which KZ did you have in mind?


zst x or zsn pro x


----------



## Nimweth

theguy69 said:


> zst x or zsn pro x


Unfortunately I have not heard either of those, sorry.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

jailhouselounge said:


> What would be considered as an upgrade to tin t2 plus sound signature with good fit up to $150?


I would consider the FH3 as not too far off from the T2+ sound signature except it’s more biased toward sub-bass and the mids are a bit more forward. I think it’s an upgrade in basically every area especially fit and isolation.


----------



## Nec3

I'm looking for an at-home IEM that leans towards instrument separation and imaging for gaming. Big soundstage is not needed. 

For Reference:

I love the Audeze iSine 20 but I need to have a recording software on all the time and having a DSP on means I have to reverse the EQ to normalize everything post process.
I love the FAD E3000 but I would like to keep it strictly for work.
I love the Sennheiser IE80 but after 8 years... it's starting to die on me.
I love the Tin T2 but the housing is developing crackling noises in the audio even though I tried 2 cables for it.
I like the ER4XR but the upper mids are too aggressive for me.

I dislike the KBear KS2 because the treble is murderous.
I dislike the KZ ZS2 for the same reason as the KS2.

I wanted to try the Moondrop Starfield but the paint job has had reports of chipping.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tgx78

Nec3 said:


> I'm looking for an at-home IEM that leans towards instrument separation and imaging for gaming. Big soundstage is not needed.
> 
> For Reference:
> 
> ...



Tanchjim Oxygen


----------



## Slater

Nec3 said:


> I'm looking for an at-home IEM that leans towards instrument separation and imaging for gaming. Big soundstage is not needed.
> 
> For Reference:
> 
> ...



Why not full size headphones? Much more comfortable to wear for hours at a time than IEMs.


----------



## Nec3

tgx78 said:


> Tanchjim Oxygen


Thanks for the recommendation!


Slater said:


> Why not full size headphones? Much more comfortable to wear for hours at a time than IEMs.


The opposite is true for me for my situation. My staples hyken chair perfectly conforms to my body but the problem is that the neck rest intrudes on wide earcup headphones. So I've resorted to headphones like the Aeon closed or hd600's. However I like the feeling of a weightless sound source so I've gone for the Audeze i20's, KSC-75's and IEMs which I've found to be way more comfortable from my experience.


----------



## Zankes

Does any one have recommendation for chinese IEM with price of max 50€. Sound preference is overall balance with the whole signature and some bass, but not too much.


----------



## jailhouselounge

KutuzovGambit said:


> I would consider the FH3 as not too far off from the T2+ sound signature except it’s more biased toward sub-bass and the mids are a bit more forward. I think it’s an upgrade in basically every area especially fit and isolation.


I really love the t2+ sound sig especially for the price - I was astounded. The only issue for me is the fit. While it doesn't fall off or anything, I wonder how it'll (tin t2+ and/or fh3) do once I start traveling as I'll be walking and moving around quite a bit.


----------



## IEMusic

Nec3 said:


> I'm looking for an at-home IEM that leans towards instrument separation and imaging for gaming. Big soundstage is not needed.
> 
> For Reference:
> 
> ...


I find the imaging quite good on the Thieaudio Legacy 3, and excellent on the Mangird Tea.  Neither of them have offensive upper mids.  (A question for those that have heard these IEMs, how is the imaging on the ISN H40 and the Penon Orb and would they work well for gaming?)



Zankes said:


> Does any one have recommendation for chinese IEM with price of max 50€. Sound preference is overall balance with the whole signature and some bass, but not too much.


- Tin T2+
- Jade Audio EA1 (supposedly the same as FiiO FD1)


----------



## KutuzovGambit

jailhouselounge said:


> I really love the t2+ sound sig especially for the price - I was astounded. The only issue for me is the fit. While it doesn't fall off or anything, I wonder how it'll (tin t2+ and/or fh3) do once I start traveling as I'll be walking and moving around quite a bit.


Actually the same thing happened to me. I was really into it but for weeks had only listened to it at home at my listening station. Then I tried it even just walking around the house and the left side would lose seal or even fall out really easily. I’ve tried all sorts of different tips and just can’t get a good fit in my left ear (strangely the BLON fits me much better aside from the stock cable). Between the fit issue and the arrival of the NM2+ for my at-home use, I am left with the T2+ not really having a place in my (albeit very small) collection, as much as I love it and especially for the price.

I can’t speak for all ear anatomies, but I don’t see much of anyone having problems with the fit of the FH3, it’s quite solid for me and has great isolation as well.


----------



## lgcubana

KutuzovGambit said:


> Actually the same thing happened to me. I was really into it but for weeks had only listened to it at home at my listening station. Then I tried it even just walking around the house and the left side would lose seal or even fall out really easily. I’ve tried all sorts of different tips and just can’t get a good fit in my left ear (strangely the BLON fits me much better aside from the stock cable). Between the fit issue and the arrival of the NM2+ for my at-home use, I am left with the T2+ not really having a place in my (albeit very small) collection, as much as I love it and especially for the price.
> 
> I can’t speak for all ear anatomies, but I don’t see much of anyone having problems with the fit of the FH3, it’s quite solid for me and has great isolation as well.


If you like silicone tips, the AZLA SednaEarfit Large size are big.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

lgcubana said:


> If you like silicone tips, the AZLA SednaEarfit Large size are big.


Bigger than Spinfit CP100 Large?


----------



## lgcubana

KutuzovGambit said:


> Bigger than Spinfit CP100 Large?


Sorry, I don’t have any Spinfits.  Checkout the IEM Tips thread: Link


----------



## tgx78

KutuzovGambit said:


> Bigger than Spinfit CP100 Large?









Left: Spinfit CP145 Medium.
Right: Azla SednaEarfits Light Short Medium. (They need to change and shorten their product names lol)


----------



## IEMusic

KutuzovGambit said:


> Bigger than Spinfit CP100 Large?


I mostly use the largest size of ear tips.  The large Sedna tips are the same diameter as the extra large CP100 tips, 14mm.


----------



## tgx78

Left to right..

Azla Xelastec Medium
Azla SednaEarfits Light MediumLarge 
Azla SednaEarfits Light Short Medium


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Why not full size headphones? Much more comfortable to wear for hours at a time than IEMs.





Nec3 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> The opposite is true for me for my situation. My staples hyken chair perfectly conforms to my body but the problem is that the neck rest intrudes on wide earcup headphones. So I've resorted to headphones like the Aeon closed or hd600's. However I like the feeling of a weightless sound source so I've gone for the Audeze i20's, KSC-75's and IEMs which I've found to be way more comfortable from my experience.



same. most of my listening sessions would be on the bed or sofa with my head resting, so headphones would be a bit inconvenient.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> same. most of my listening sessions would be on the bed or sofa with my head resting, so headphones would be a bit inconvenient.



Makes sense


----------



## unifutomaki

KutuzovGambit said:


> Actually the same thing happened to me. I was really into it but for weeks had only listened to it at home at my listening station. Then I tried it even just walking around the house and the left side would lose seal or even fall out really easily. I’ve tried all sorts of different tips and just can’t get a good fit in my left ear (strangely the BLON fits me much better aside from the stock cable). Between the fit issue and the arrival of the NM2+ for my at-home use, I am left with the T2+ not really having a place in my (albeit very small) collection, as much as I love it and especially for the price.
> 
> I can’t speak for all ear anatomies, but I don’t see much of anyone having problems with the fit of the FH3, it’s quite solid for me and has great isolation as well.



I concur - although I find the T2 Plus to be very comfortable for long periods of stationary listening, they aren't really suited for portable use as they are easily dislodged by movement and frankly aren't too brilliant in the isolation department. Furthermore, the effective length of the nozzle is on the short and smooth side which has led to the stock tips becoming lodged in my ear after removing the IEM on a number of occasions. They sound wonderful though, I just wish I could use them more.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

tgx78 said:


> Left to right..
> 
> Azla Xelastec Medium
> Azla SednaEarfits Light MediumLarge
> Azla SednaEarfits Light Short Medium


Thanks all. In my case though (I verified) it’s not really about tip sizing so much as the shell shape and weight distribution. Larger tips just push the IEM out of the ear, appropriately sized tips get the seal broken easily with movement. In fairness my left ear is just weird. It’s all good though. It’s not lIke I’m suffering due to lack of good IEM choices! Just about finding the right tool for the right job.


----------



## tgx78 (Oct 19, 2020)

Get the Xelastec, it goes in like a sandpaper but once it locks in, they will never loose a seal.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

tgx78 said:


> Get the Xelastec, it goes in like a sandpaper but once it locks in, they will never loose seal.


Actually that is a really good idea. Thank you!


----------



## baskingshark

Zankes said:


> Does any one have recommendation for chinese IEM with price of max 50€. Sound preference is overall balance with the whole signature and some bass, but not too much.



You can read about the Tin T2 Plus. It is a mild U shaped DD set, very well balanced and coherent. Good timbre and tonality. Technicalities are not the best, and it may be occasionally undynamic and boring, but it is very inoffensive and doesn't do much wrong. Do note that there's many forum reports of wonky MMCX connectors on this set (my set included), so it would behoove you to buy it from somewhere with a good returns policy eg Amazon, in case a lemon comes.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

I will add that even though the fit of the T2+ can be problematic when moving about, it is absolutely wonderful for sleeping! The smooth tonality suits as well. For someone with chronic insomnia the value of this cannot be understated.


----------



## Nec3

IEMusic said:


> I find the imaging quite good on the Thieaudio Legacy 3, and excellent on the Mangird Tea.  Neither of them have offensive upper mids.  (A question for those that have heard these IEMs, how is the imaging on the ISN H40 and the Penon Orb and would they work well for gaming?)
> 
> 
> - Tin T2+
> - Jade Audio EA1 (supposedly the same as FiiO FD1)



I've read good things on the Legacy 3 and I've ended up ordering a set. These will be delivered before Christmas so at least I'll get something nice for that  

Thanks!


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Oct 19, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> - Tin T2+
> - Jade Audio EA1 (supposedly the same as FiiO FD1)


I like both these IEMs but the EA1 for me had a very weirdly oblong soundstage, stretched very far left and right but missing central imaging. It gave the continual feeling that the IEMs were not fully inserted. So I probably wouldn’t recommend these for imaging IMO. The T2+ is good, especially for the price.


----------



## LoryWiv

IEMusic said:


> I mostly use the largest size of ear tips.  The large Sedna tips are the same diameter as the extra large CP100 tips, 14mm.


Note that Sedna EarFit come in 1/2 sizes. I use M in most tips and Sedna Earfit Light MS were perfect for me, best combination of seal and comfort I've found.


----------



## jailhouselounge

I think I'll keep the t2+ and wait until black friday to pick up a possible upgrade should I so desire. Need to save money for engagement and other stuff later down the line. Really appreciate people's feedback and input here 😊.


----------



## hanf

Greetings good people. I am kinda new in this loophole of a hobby and i want to ask for recommendation. I am looking for starter iem which cost around 60$. After few research i am kinda interested in tin t2+ and fiio fd1. I like dynamic and fun sounding iem, tight bass, and wide soundstage. What do you think about those 2 options?

I am a lil bit concerned with the fitting of tin t2+, while some people said that fd1 is too sibilant.


----------



## baskingshark

hanf said:


> Greetings good people. I am kinda new in this loophole of a hobby and i want to ask for recommendation. I am looking for starter iem which cost around 60$. After few research i am kinda interested in tin t2+ and fiio fd1. I like dynamic and fun sounding iem, tight bass, and wide soundstage. What do you think about those 2 options?
> 
> I am a lil bit concerned with the fitting of tin t2+, while some people said that fd1 is too sibilant.



Haven't tried the Fiio FD1.

The Tin T2 Plus is very coherent and balanced in a U shaped smooth non fatiguing polite tuning. Very pleasing and inoffensive, with good timbre and tonality. But for a fun and dynamic sounding set as per your post, you might have to look elsewhere as I find the Tin T2 Plus a bit boring and lacking in dynamics. YMMV. And there's multiple reports of MMCX QC issues in the audio forums (my set included), so if you intend to buy it, best to get it from somewhere with a good returns policy like Amazon, just in case.



Possibly u might read about the KBEAR KB04, it is a V shaped set with good technicalities and quite fun sounding. I think it is a good beginner IEM, though those in the hobby will for sure have something better in sound quality.

*Pros of KBEAR KB04: *
Cheap, good price to performance ratio
All rounder, good for most music genres
Good fit, comfortable, great build
Above average soundstage width
Above average technicalities (imaging, instrument separation, clarity, details)
Bass on faster side
Easily drivable
2 pin connector (better lifespan than MMCX)

*Cons of KBEAR KB04:*
Fingerprint magnet for chrome shells, not for the OCD
So so accessories (cable, tips)
Lack of subbass extension/quantity (may be a pro or con depending on your tastes)
Occasional harsh upper mids/lower treble
Slightly thinner note weight, and artificial timbre for treble frequencies


----------



## zenki

@hanf e3k if you want bass else sora-2


----------



## kokadon

KZ EDX 1DD vs TRN ST1 1BB+1DD?? for EDM and normal use(youtube, gaming),,,,, for Laptop use only
I prefer Comfortable and long lasting
you can also suggest me different IEM around this price


----------



## LoryWiv

zenki said:


> @hanf e3k if you want bass else sora-2


Shozy Form 1.1


----------



## KutuzovGambit

hanf said:


> Greetings good people. I am kinda new in this loophole of a hobby and i want to ask for recommendation. I am looking for starter iem which cost around 60$. After few research i am kinda interested in tin t2+ and fiio fd1. I like dynamic and fun sounding iem, tight bass, and wide soundstage. What do you think about those 2 options?
> 
> I am a lil bit concerned with the fitting of tin t2+, while some people said that fd1 is too sibilant.


I didn’t find the EA1 sibilant, if it is indeed the same as the FD1 I would say that’s your better choice between that and the T2+ even though personally I prefer the T2+. The EA1/FD1 is definitely tuned more dynamic and fun-sounding, and the stage is wider even though it’s also less well rounded IMO.


----------



## Nimweth

hanf said:


> Greetings good people. I am kinda new in this loophole of a hobby and i want to ask for recommendation. I am looking for starter iem which cost around 60$. After few research i am kinda interested in tin t2+ and fiio fd1. I like dynamic and fun sounding iem, tight bass, and wide soundstage. What do you think about those 2 options?
> 
> I am a lil bit concerned with the fitting of tin t2+, while some people said that fd1 is too sibilant.


I would suggest the KZ ZAX or Smabat NCO. Both have an exuberant presentation with solid bass and excellent staging.


----------



## unifutomaki

hanf said:


> Greetings good people. I am kinda new in this loophole of a hobby and i want to ask for recommendation. I am looking for starter iem which cost around 60$. After few research i am kinda interested in tin t2+ and fiio fd1. I like dynamic and fun sounding iem, tight bass, and wide soundstage. What do you think about those 2 options?
> 
> I am a lil bit concerned with the fitting of tin t2+, while some people said that fd1 is too sibilant.



ZAX, that is all


----------



## goms80

Is the CCA C12 a good buy for anyone who wants neutral, detailed audio?


----------



## unifutomaki

goms80 said:


> Is the CCA C12 a good buy for anyone who wants neutral, detailed audio?



Not really, the C12 is decidedly V-shaped. For neutrality within the same price range you might want to look into the Moondrop SSR or HZsound Heart Mirror, the former I can vouch for (with caveats) and the latter has been pretty well regarded by a few members on here.


----------



## goms80

unifutomaki said:


> Not really, the C12 is decidedly V-shaped. For neutrality within the same price range you might want to look into the Moondrop SSR or HZsound Heart Mirror, the former I can vouch for (with caveats) and the latter has been pretty well regarded by a few members on here.



I managed to understand. However, what would a v-shaped sound come close to?


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 22, 2020)

goms80 said:


> I managed to understand. However, what would a v-shaped sound come close to?



A V-shaped sound means that the bass and treble are emphasised, so you'll get more pronounced low and high frequencies at the expense of the midrange where vocals tend to be located. While this means that drums come across as punchier and perhaps more visceral and there's a sense of brilliance and clarity with violin and piano, it could also mean that vocalists can sound flat or lost in the mix. Neutral doesn't always mean better though, as V-shaped transducers can come across as more engaging and dynamic than their neutral tuned counterparts. There are also multiple definitions of neutral, but that is a whole other complication


----------



## macky112

hi all,

i love bass and my last bass-emphasis headphone was the KZ ZS7, what is hte latest and greatest chi-fi bass king?

sorry i tried to search "bass" in this thread but too many results came up, that's why I am asking here.

TIA


----------



## Nimweth

macky112 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i love bass and my last bass-emphasis headphone was the KZ ZS7, what is hte latest and greatest chi-fi bass king?
> 
> ...


The Smabat Black Bat is the newest Chi-fi basshead IEM. Search the Discovery thread for some comments.


----------



## cadgers

Is this still a legit source?


----------



## dharmasteve

macky112 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i love bass and my last bass-emphasis headphone was the KZ ZS7, what is hte latest and greatest chi-fi bass king?
> 
> ...


The Smabat Black Bat, which I have, is a heavy duty bass monster. 'Mostly' the bass doesn't bleed, but on some looser recordings it does. There is an IEM by OPENHEART Resin MMCX on AliExpress that has what, may or may not, be the same IEM for half the price. I have ordered it to find out and should have it in a week or so. The Black Bat will blow your head off.


----------



## Linnod

*Hi all!*

Not long ago I had an opportunity to get familiar with Kinera Freya. This was my first acquaintance with earphones of this company. And now I have on review their flagship called Baldr. You can buy them here.

*Equipment and appearance*







In comparison with it's "kid sister", Baldr has an even bigger box.

We open it and see a lodgment with headphones. Pull on the straps to access the accessories. Inside the box you can find:


6 pairs of ear pads with light gray and dark gray core
3 pairs of blue ear pads
2 pairs of black ear pads
adapter from 2.5mm to Pentaconn
Airplane headphone adapter
adapter from 3.5 to 6.3mm
headphone cleaning brush
blue case made of leather or leatherette (sorry, not strong in materials)
3.5mm cable
balanced cable 2.5mm
and also two more pairs of ear pads














The set is very rich, isn't it? Unlike its younger model, here we do not see any type-c (or lightning) adapters, which hints to us that it is advisable to listen to these headphones with something more sound-worthy than a regular phone.

The cables are soft and beautiful to match the headphones. There is no cheapness here in the form of connectors with carbon inserts - everything looks rich.
















The headphones themselves are made of wood, have an anatomical shape, large spouts for holding the ear pads (due to their size, problems with the selection of nozzles may arise). Shells look very beautiful, they are painted by hand. The hero of the review is not ashamed to be placed under the frame and admire.  They sit comfortably in the ears, do not press, sound insulation is good.











*So what about sound?*

Tone-wise, the headphones are pleasant (with some exceptions, which I will discuss below), all instruments sound natural, no strong bias towards "darkness" or "light" was noticed. Perhaps the headphones accentuate the low frequency area a little, but not at all critical. They have a fairly wide and deep scene, there are no problems here. But, unfortunately, I cannot call headphones universal in genre: they are better at light rock or jazz - on fast and heavy compositions they often fall into a mess (for example, Machine Head - Locust). Also, the headphones, to my ear, lack sub-bass and percussive bass, they sound "lightweight", in other words: they cannot "beat" properly when you expect it. I really love the Eagles - Hotel California from the 1994 MTV concert, the Hell Freezes Over album. This recording has amazing mixing, and I often test headphones on it. I know how a kick can sound that enters the 32nd second of a track, and on these headphones, unfortunately, I do not feel that crushing blow that I hear, for example, in the Sony IER-M7 headphones. The strings sound good, but they lack physicality, the vocalist can sometimes "shout" (this is perhaps the only flaw in the tonal balance). High frequencies do not strain, and this, in my opinion, is a huge plus for Chinese headphones, they sound nice. I could call them very good if the headphones cost $ 400 maximum, but for 1400 I would like something fantastic, but this is not. And, in general, the sound of the headphones does not justify its price.

For comparison, I took my favorite Sony IER-M7. They turned out to be better than the hero of the review in literally everything (perhaps, except for appearance, but the M7 is a "workhorse", and the Baldr is more of a nice-sounding toy). The best elaboration of frequencies, percussiveness, no "pilezh", no porridge in any genre, the bonus is the effect of over-ear headphones (for which you have to pay with a rather complex buildup).

*Outcome*

The headphones left a good impression both in sound and appearance. Plus is a rich package and a cool presentation. If you are not bothered by an overpayment of 3-4 prices for a beautiful design, headphones are recommended for purchase .

*Thank you for attention!*

_Critical listening was done on the iFi iDSD Black Label._


----------



## goms80

I may be very wrong, but I have the feeling of not having many headphones on the market with a very detailed and neutral sound signature. This in any price range.

I have been researching things about sound for a short time and maybe I have the wrong view.

It is so cool to hear the sound/music as it is and observe its details.


----------



## macky112

dharmasteve said:


> The Smabat Black Bat, which I have, is a heavy duty bass monster. 'Mostly' the bass doesn't bleed, but on some looser recordings it does. There is an IEM by OPENHEART Resin MMCX on AliExpress that has what, may or may not, be the same IEM for half the price. I have ordered it to find out and should have it in a week or so. The Black Bat will blow your head off.



looking forward to your review of the openhearts as I am on a tight budget/leash from the master... =P


----------



## Tonymac136

cadgers said:


> Is this still a legit source?



It would want to be for that price! Ouch. They're pretty good but I can't help but feel KZ EDX and Blon BT3 are about as good for that price (considerably less in the case of the EDX), with the advantage of not having to worry about fakes.


----------



## Tonymac136

goms80 said:


> I may be very wrong, but I have the feeling of not having many headphones on the market with a very detailed and neutral sound signature. This in any price range.
> 
> I have been researching things about sound for a short time and maybe I have the wrong view.
> 
> It is so cool to hear the sound/music as it is and observe its details.



The problem is that "neutral" sound often comes across as "boring" and bass-light. The Tin T2 is a prime example. For everyone who raves about it as a budget IEM with a neutral signature, there are 2 people who say it's overrated and boring.


----------



## baskingshark

goms80 said:


> I may be very wrong, but I have the feeling of not having many headphones on the market with a very detailed and neutral sound signature. This in any price range.
> 
> I have been researching things about sound for a short time and maybe I have the wrong view.
> 
> It is so cool to hear the sound/music as it is and observe its details.



A lot of consumers prefer V shaped or harmanish tunings, so a lot of budget segment CHIFI are tuned to these curves as such.

Neutral stuff may come across as boring as @Tonymac136 says, as it isn't coloured in the bass especially. Different strokes for different folks, as they say. Personally I'm not a fan of neutral stuff cause I am a basshead, but I do use neutral gear for stage monitoring sometimes, so as not to colour the music.

If u are looking for some cheapish neutralish CHIFI, u can read about the Tin T2 (non pro, non plus), CVJ CS8, HZSound Heart Mirror, BQEYZ KB2, Audiosense DT200.


----------



## chinmie

goms80 said:


> I may be very wrong, but I have the feeling of not having many headphones on the market with a very detailed and neutral sound signature. This in any price range.
> 
> I have been researching things about sound for a short time and maybe I have the wrong view.
> 
> It is so cool to hear the sound/music as it is and observe its details.



yup, like @Tonymac136 and @baskingshark have mentioned, as i see it most consumers in the lower/budget price bracket are somewhat similar to buying food: they prefer more extra flavoring simulations than the real texture and taste of the main ingredient....more sugar and cream on the coffee, extra sauce and ketchup, etc

so extra level of bass and extra bite on the treble is more enjoyable because it gives extra sensations. same with visuals, i see most average consumers love extra color saturations.. short burst of hyper-stimulations.. 

they also prefer more bass because casual listeners usually use their earphones to enjoy music in a more common day to day situations, like busy streets, commuting, and other more noisy situations. 

i mostly like neutral tunings, but i also love rattling bass and sparkly treble for some types of music and most common scenarios.. watching blockbuster movies and playing games are just not enjoyable with neutral tunings   

so maybe it comes down to the size of the demand? because even the most "audiophile" would still enjoy and need some V-shaped tunings, just like even the most food critic can still enjoy fast food burgers sometime


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> If u are looking for some cheapish neutralish CHIFI, u can read about the Tin T2 (non pro, non plus), CVJ CS8, HZSound Heart Mirror, BQEYZ KB2, Audiosense DT200.



KBEar F1, Audiosense T180, Moondrop SSR, QKZ VK4 also


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> KBEar F1, Audiosense T180, Moondrop SSR, QKZ VK4 also



I heard KBEAR F1 has a possibility different drivers though, like 4 or so? So are they all neutralish or is the sound signature affected with different drivers?


----------



## Slater (Oct 26, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I heard KBEAR F1 has a possibility different drivers though, like 4 or so? So are they all neutralish or is the sound signature affected with different drivers?



Yes, there’s different drivers, and 2 of them have a more low end. So the F1 is kinda a crapshoot. You may get lucky or you may not. Think of it like an IEM fukubukuro lucky bag...


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 26, 2020)

Slater said:


> Yes, there’s different drivers, and 2 of them have a more low end. So the F1 is kinda a crapshoot. You may get lucky or you may not. Think of it like an IEM fukubukuro lucky bag...



Thanks for letting the cat out of the lucky bag!

Haha, I always thought the title of legit lucky bag (or rather lucky box), is the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014, what with the noble metal vs beryllium driver! Seems they have a competitor mystery lucky bag here. Not to mention lucky bag for QC too.


----------



## goms80

Tonymac136 said:


> The problem is that "neutral" sound often comes across as "boring" and bass-light. The Tin T2 is a prime example. For everyone who raves about it as a budget IEM with a neutral signature, there are 2 people who say it's overrated and boring.



Exactly, that's the point, be considered "boring".


----------



## goms80

baskingshark said:


> A lot of consumers prefer V shaped or harmanish tunings, so a lot of budget segment CHIFI are tuned to these curves as such.
> 
> Neutral stuff may come across as boring as @Tonymac136 says, as it isn't coloured in the bass especially. Different strokes for different folks, as they say. Personally I'm not a fan of neutral stuff cause I am a basshead, but I do use neutral gear for stage monitoring sometimes, so as not to colour the music.
> 
> If u are looking for some cheapish neutralish CHIFI, u can read about the Tin T2 (non pro, non plus), CVJ CS8, HZSound Heart Mirror, BQEYZ KB2, Audiosense DT200.



Yes, yes. True. I'll even test one HZSound Heart Mirror. There must be plenty of options without being CHIFI also.


----------



## goms80

chinmie said:


> yup, like @Tonymac136 and @baskingshark have mentioned, as i see it most consumers in the lower/budget price bracket are somewhat similar to buying food: they prefer more extra flavoring simulations than the real texture and taste of the main ingredient....more sugar and cream on the coffee, extra sauce and ketchup, etc
> 
> so extra level of bass and extra bite on the treble is more enjoyable because it gives extra sensations. same with visuals, i see most average consumers love extra color saturations.. short burst of hyper-stimulations..
> 
> ...



Your example was very good haha

I really like a detailed sound, but if it were to add something more, it would be a little bit of bass.


----------



## unifutomaki

goms80 said:


> Your example was very good haha
> 
> I really like a detailed sound, but if it were to add something more, it would be a little bit of bass.



Detailed doesn't necessarily have to mean neutral either. And neutral doesn't necessarily mean sounding _natural_, true-to-life or realistic. It's important to keep in mind that the shape of the frequency response only reflects one aspect of an IEM.


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Detailed doesn't necessarily have to mean neutral either. And neutral doesn't necessarily mean sounding _natural_, true-to-life or realistic. It's important to keep in mind that the shape of the frequency response only reflects one aspect of an IEM.



That's true, in fact a lot of budget sets try to game the system by boosting the upper mids/treble to boost clarity and give a "perceived" sense of more details.

There's some monitor like IEMs that are actually darker in tuning, but they still retain good microdetails. So sometimes good tuning and implementation can still give good details without resorting to the above "cheat code", but they generally cost more than the budget segment V shaped sets.


----------



## unifutomaki

goms80 said:


> Exactly, that's the point, be considered "boring".



All things considered, it sounds like you need a pair of Etymotics in your life.


----------



## goms80

unifutomaki said:


> Detailed doesn't necessarily have to mean neutral either. And neutral doesn't necessarily mean sounding _natural_, true-to-life or realistic. It's important to keep in mind that the shape of the frequency response only reflects one aspect of an IEM.



Interesting. I have always considered neutrality to always be faithful to audio recording.


----------



## goms80

unifutomaki said:


> All things considered, it sounds like you need a pair of Etymotics in your life.



I'll take a look here haha


----------



## unifutomaki

goms80 said:


> Interesting. I have always considered neutrality to always be faithful to audio recording.



I'm of the school of thought that neutral doesn't always equal better. After all, even if we ignore the compressed/PCM/DSD side of the equation, the records themselves are not necessarily mastered to the same standard in the studio. A lot of the J-pop I enjoy suffer from the loudness war, for instance. In those instances, a purely neutral transducer might actually make your music seem less enjoyable than it would otherwise be.


----------



## Tonymac136

goms80 said:


> Interesting. I have always considered neutrality to always be faithful to audio recording.



Being 100% faithful to the original recording would, if you'll permit me to be a pedant for a moment, involve writing to the original producer and asking what equipment they used for mastering the record in question. That would likely get quite expensive.

Back in the real world, on the chi-fi front, Tin T2 would suit your needs quite well - I'd advocate getting a pair and seeing how you feel about that (please for the love of Geoff feed them through an amplifier though) before investing Etymotic money on Etymotics.


----------



## assassin10000

Tonymac136 said:


> Being 100% faithful to the original recording would, if you'll permit me to be a pedant for a moment, involve writing to the original producer and asking what equipment they used for mastering the record in question. That would likely get quite expensive.
> 
> Back in the real world, on the chi-fi front, Tin T2 would suit your needs quite well - I'd advocate getting a pair and seeing how you feel about that (please for the love of Geoff feed them through an amplifier though) before investing Etymotic money on Etymotics.



Or at least trying the ER2 series (for 100ish) instead of jumping to the ER4 ($250-300, depending on sale prices). This will let you try the fit and their house sound signature.


----------



## chinmie

unifutomaki said:


> All things considered, it sounds like you need a pair of Etymotics in your life.



i agree, but do mind that Etymotic's biggest barrier is not the sound, but the fit. we can use other eartips, but unless the length and diameter of the eartips are the same as the stock triple flange, it would not be the "real" etymotic sound, per se. 

luckily they now have a more accessible biflange tips



goms80 said:


> Interesting. I have always considered neutrality to always be faithful to audio recording.



as much as i like hearing/mixing with studio monitors, it's sometimes more enjoyable to listen to that same song on a different sounding system like car audio, V shaped headphones/home speakers, etc. certainly not as faithful representation (this is also a very loose term in my opinion), but certainly enjoyable

not one of them is a wrong choice, it juat depends on what you enjoy them most


----------



## jeejack

macky112 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i love bass and my last bass-emphasis headphone was the KZ ZS7, what is hte latest and greatest chi-fi bass king?
> 
> ...



Tingker TK200
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ti...n-ear-monitor.21348/reviews#item-review-24144


----------



## 1clearhead

Friends at head-fi, here’s my take on the new *LZ A7* from LZ HiFi Audio.

*LZ A7* –A natural sounding earphone of epic proportions!



About *LZ A7*:
Notably, different in sound and structure from the LZ A6, the LZ A7 provides a different flavor in sound while it is differently built in structure altogether. So, let’s see what’s the talk on the A7 model and what makes them unique to an already congested world of earphones. For now, I can say that I have two top sounding earphones that can easily be considered best in its class for their different approach, and owning both has been only twice the fun, since they both can be considered as top models that only comes from the well-known LZ company selecting only top quality dynamic drivers, BA armatures, and especially the piezo tweeters that gives LZ that distinguishable signature sound placing them a step above many other chi-fi brands.

Owning the LZ A6 for 10 months now has been a delight and a treat, to say the least. And, while the LZ A6mini was actually the LZ earphone that started my quest for better quality sounding earphones for less, it made me realize that cheaper branded earphones don’t necessarily mean less if you can actually gain more. But, to my surprise! I wasn’t expecting LZ to make a left turn instead of a right making an altogether different sounding and different structured model. So, I was given the opportunity to listen to the LZ A7 flagship model, which was sent to my doorstep in return for an honest review. Now, I do want to sincerely express that there is no other involvement other than to give an honest review and impression of the LZ A7. So, after more than 100 hours of play time with the LZ A7, I can truly say that the A7 has the sound, quality, plus the tuning gadgets that can actually compete with branded IEM's costing much higher than $300 and can outshine many Chi-fi branded names currently on the market today. Though, for a Chi-fi brand they still hold a hefty price tag, and it is no wonder they still do, since they sport a 7 driver unit per side consisting of a 1 liquid crystal polymer diaphragm driver for low frequency, 2 Knowles BA armatures, and 2 7 layer parallel piezoelectric ceramic tweeters per side for smooth and transparent highs. Having such unique drivers to boost the sub-bass to extreme lows, while maintaining natural sounding MID's all the way up to the most extended upper treble on a hybrid set-up definitely gives them one of the best image and texture of the highest achievement to date on any Chi-fi that I’ve heard by far! I personally think the only competition LZ will have a hard time competing with is with their last A6 flagship model. But, on the bright side, as I said before, both have totally different tunings giving them a unique outcome on the “natural sounding soundstage” of the A7 vs the “excellent-rounded soundstage” of the A6 giving them two different selling points and desire of taste! So, how does the competition pan out for LZ? ...We'll soon see! Now, In the other hand, I can only think that if LZ decides to make another A7 in a “mini version” model, they would be able to compete in the $100-200 dollar range once again. This will make LZ “a force to be reckoned with” for a second time in a row!

So, are the A7 flagship model worth buying? Heck, yea! In sound alone, these are capable of competing against well-made branded names, plus the other accessories included in the package makes it a done deal! Besides the elegant looking pair of black earphones, you’ll get a detachable premium MMCX cable, 5 pairs of tuning filters, 9 pairs of silicone ear tips with a transparent plastic case, 1 tuning switch pin (to adjust between pop or monitor), and a green carry case to carry the IEM and cable! Currently, my impressions are compared with the black tuning filters installed, which brings out the extreme well-balanced and extended sound signature the A7 can disburse at best.
 *Courtesy of LZ

Special features you will also get with the A7 flagship model includes a “POP” and “MONITOR” selective switch that’s mounted on the right and left earphone housing. You can switch between listening to popular music or monitoring your music, which really works well for your own personal choice at hand! POP music mode impedance is at 15 ohms with a sensitivity of 109dB, while MONITOR mode will play louder at 13 ohms with a greater sensitivity of 113dB.
 *Courtesy of LZ

On my last review of the LZ A6, I mentioned that there were some improvements to be made on better Quality Control from LZ's part. I also mentioned that what sets most branded and Chi-fi IEM's aside from each other is mostly "Quality Control." Now, with that said, I realized that LZ actually made some improvements showing that they are capable of staying on top by listening to its customer’s feedback and making the changes necessary on maintaining a competitive spirit and providing better value as well. 1) They provided better quality detachable cables to match the already well built housing. This was a must and a plus for the A7. Well done! 2) They also provided better quality silicone ear tips to insure a better fit, better seal, and better comfort. Though, some of the silicone ear tips might be too tight on the tuning filters, which they still might want to look into. 3) And finally, many buyers (like myself) liked the idea of the better fit housing they provided for that better ergonomic and more comfortable fit. Thumbs up from me!


Moisture build-up? Last time some proud owners of the A6 and A6mini (and myself) experienced some moisture build-up on several of the tuning filters, which I suggested 1) that a quick fix would be to unscrew the tuning filters you’re currently using, hold them between your fingers towards your lips and blow a burst of air into them from the inside exiting outward from the outer vents for several seconds repeating it two or three times for each filter, 2) or to eliminate the filter screen once and for all for a moisture-free listening experience. But, so far that hasn’t been the case on the A7’s. I can confirm that after listening to the A7’s for more than 3 weeks they sound crystal clear with no moisture build-up, IMHO!

Battle Royal of the best!
In relation to the comparison below, I personally think all the IEM's below are fairly well-made and can easily please even the most experienced in just sound quality alone. But, remember these are all Chi-Fi branded IEM's and some people might be judgmental on quality rather than just sound alone. So, keep in mind, the comparisons below will be based more on sound impression.

*LZ A7* vs *LZ A6*
Both the A7 and A6 demonstrate great clarity, big soundstage and outstanding resolution. But, that’s it! From here and on, they sound totally different! So, take your pick! The A7 has a more natural sounding environment with the best timbre in its class, precise imaging, and incredibly well textured bass with natural sounding MID’s and treble, while the A6 reveals an excellent rounded soundstage, quick awesome bass response, with MID’s and treble driven clarity. They both are so different in sound and housing that owning both would make them a night and day experience that’s sure to please your mood. They are both totally opposites! Two different flavors on which ever one you choose to pick, if you ask me!

*LZ A7* vs *MT100* (by SFR)
Here are two earphones that carry more similarities than differences when comparing both. The MT100 carries rich and detailed bass with good texture and low sub-bass, but in a similar manner the A7 performs eerily the same. Though, the advantage has to go to the A7 where you can actually tune the bass to your liking with deeper bass and texture. Again, the MT100 and A7 can also express the midrange with breath-taking and natural accuracy, but with the tuning features the A7 provides, it just provides better flexibility. Both have a natural sounding environment with good treble transparency, air, and crispiness, but the A7 can be tuned to flex those high notes giving the piezo tweeters that extra bite needed to succeed in almost all the categorized genre’s today. In the end, the MT100 will just play your music safe at best.

*LZ A7* vs *DQ4* (by Magaosi)
With the tuning positioning of the DQ4 switched to "high resolution", the DQ4 does a fairly good job expressing details, but just slightly harsh at times. So, my personal favorite tuning switch of the DQ4 is the "enhanced sense of atmosphere" position doing an excellent job of demonstrating a holographic sound signature. But, the natural sounding environment the A7 provides and overall imaging and texture can demonstrate a similar effect with a more livelier and extended treble thanks to the piezo tweeters, which from a surround-sound perspective makes the DQ4 sound lacking as a result.

*LZ A7* vs *BLON BL03*
Even though the popular BLON BL03 cost a lot less, I decided to include the underdog! So, let's literally hear the results! The BL03, as you know by now, are known fairly well for its excellent timbre and surprising natural transparency at its price point. But, the A7 sounds more natural with better accuracy and precision to details making the BL03 sound more bass-heavy, especially in the MID-bass when comparing them to the same genre's. Though, the dynamic drivers in the BL03 can only be described as superb and exceptional to the highest standard and definitely "bang for the buck" for such a low price, the A7 is just totally superb with overall enhanced and natural sounding details bringing out the best of my personal collection of music reminding me that the BLON BL03 belongs at the lower price bracket, which they came from.

*PROS:*
Natural sounding soundstage, solid and smooth ergonomic fit, good variety of tuning options, good amount of silicone ear tips, detachable MMCX 8 core 6N silver plated copper cable, excellent timbre and imaging, wooden storage box as well as a nice round storage case, and value for the price!

*CONS:*
Some of the provided silicone ear tips including the default tips are not easy to take off or mount on. No foam ear tips were supplied in the package. Name logo on each housing can be overly too fancy for some to understand and might undermine the overall appearance.

*FINAL THOUGHTS:*
The A7 left me totally satisfied writing this review when compared to many other IEM's I currently have in my possession. They clearly are at the edge of excellency in sound alone. I was also satisfied at the improvements made on the earphones housing and the accessories department as well. So, in the end, I personally think they are worth the cost avoiding some of the slight QC issues that came about in their last model.

The A7 can be found at the link below...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001472096370.html

*PS.* If you’re interested in knowing more about the LZ A7, you can check out the thread started by 'peter123' at the link below:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-a7-iems-impressions-and-reviews-thread.938134/


Hope this review can be beneficial for those interested...


-Clear


----------



## Tonymac136

Slater said:


> Yes, there’s different drivers, and 2 of them have a more low end. So the F1 is kinda a crapshoot. You may get lucky or you may not. Think of it like an IEM fukubukuro lucky bag...



Unlucky bag in my case. I've got a pair with Tenhz drivers and a pair with generic... Tenhz drivers. Basically it's put me off KBear for life. The KS2 is pretty good but if I hadn't got it for nowt as a review sample there's no way I would have bought it with my own money. Same goes for LZ and their "forgetting to put terminals on IEMs" and "biodegradable IEM cables" faux pas...


----------



## Slater

Tonymac136 said:


> Unlucky bag in my case. I've got a pair with Tenhz drivers and a pair with generic... Tenhz drivers. Basically it's put me off KBear for life.



Yeah, I admit that was totally bundled. How you can mess up something like that is beyond me. 4 different drivers, with no rhyme or reason which one you’ll get:


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Yeah, I admit that was totally bundled. How you can mess up something like that is beyond me. 4 different drivers, with no rhyme or reason which one you’ll get:



I don't know which brand of driver is in my F1, but I do like how it sounds.


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> I don't know which brand of driver is in my F1, but I do like how it sounds.



Yeah, that’s the thing with the F1. As much as the different random drivers angered people, none of the drivers sounded BAD. It’s just some sounded slightly different than others.


----------



## dharmasteve

DBaldock9 said:


> I don't know which brand of driver is in my F1, but I do like how it sounds.


I know mine can't be a great driver version because my NixeHCK DT100 is way better


----------



## DBaldock9

dharmasteve said:


> I know mine can't be a great driver version because my NixeHCK DT100 is way better



I have to say that for my ears - the fit, seal, comfort, and sound - of my F1 ($34) are actually a bit better than my DT100 ($88).  And, I like my Remax RM-600M ($25) even better - but they've got a tethered cable.


----------



## MrDelicious

11.11. prices and games are live on AE now.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 28, 2020)

Thank you @MrDelicious for the headsup.


So these are the *lowest 11/11 *sale prices that I saw while browsing thru Aliexpress.

Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with us! I'm not sure if you might have delivery/shipping issues to your country due to covid, so best to check with the others from your country if you are doubtful that Aliexpress can deliver within the stipulated timeframes (if at all).

Sale prices are:
- forecasted, so you can add it in your wishlist first, then the price will go down on 11/11 itself.
- before stacking coupons.
- with following certain stores (for follower discounts).
- desktop prices (the Aliexpress app tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with app use, potentially the price is lower.
- in USD.

So potentially, the price can be lower for sure.


*IEMS:*

Audiosense AQ7 - $448.2
Audiosense T180 - $34.85
Audiosense T260 - $53
Audiosense T300 - $98
Audiosense T800 - $268.2
Audiosense TX15 - $14.50
BGVP DM8 - $372
BGVP DN2 - $53
BGVP Zero - $62.40
BLON BL-03 - $22
BLON BL-05s - $34
BQEYZ Spring 2 - $130
CCA C10 Pro - $31
CCA C12 - $28
CCA CA16 - $47 (CCA CA16 is a hybrid)
CCA C16 - $66 (CCA C16 without the A is an older model 8 BA hybrid, not to be confused with the above)
CVJ CS8 - $26
CVJ CSA - $16
CVJ CSN - $44
DUNU DK 2001 - $263 -> credit to @OklahKekW
Dunu DK-3001 Pro for $417 -> credit to @phthora 
Dunu DK-4001 for $854 -> credit to @phthora 
DUNU SA3 - $130
FAAEAL Hibiscus - $32
Fearless Audio Tequila for $367 ->credit to @phthora for all the Fearless deals starting here.
Fearless Audio S6Rui starting at $380
Fearless Audio S6Pro starting at $357
Fearless Audio S8Freedom starting at $449
Fearless Audio S8Pro starting at $449
Fearless Audio S8Z starting at $533
Fearless Audio Roland for $928
Fearless Audio LaHire for $560
Fearless Audio Lancelot for $1195
Fiio FD1 - $76
Fiio FH3 - $130
HZSound Heart Mirror - $42
iBasso IT00 - $69
Jade Audio EA1 - $30
ISN D10 - $157
KBEAR Diamond - $65
KBEAR Lark - $25
KZ ASF - $54
KZ ASX - $84
KZ ZSN Pro X - $17
KZ ZS10 Pro - $26
KZ ZSX - $34
LZ A6 - $197
LZ A6 Mini - $47
LZ A7 - $287
Moondrop Blessing 2 - $304
Moondrop SSR - $34
Moondrop S8 - $605 -> credit to @phthora 
NF Audio NM2+ - $148
NICEHCK NX7 MK 3- $109
Shozy Form 1.1 - $71
Shozy Form 1.4 - $166
Shozy Rouge - $155
Shuoer Tape - $100
SMABAT Black Bat - $45
SMABAT NCO - $48
Tanchjim Cora - $45
Tanchjim Hana - $150
Tanchjim Oxygen - $256
Tin P1 - $137
Tin P2 - $342
Tin T2 - $30
Tin T2 Plus - $44
Tin T4 - $75
TFZ No. 3 - $89
TFZ No. 3 19th edition - $70
TFZ Live 1 - $35
TFZ Live 3 - $57
Toneking Lucifer - $135
TRI I3 - $140
TRI Starsea - $90
TRN BA5 - $37
TRN BA8 - $110
TRN STM - $17
TRN V90S - $39
TRN VX - $54
Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 - $54



Happy shopping, and sorry about your wallet in advance!!!


----------



## astermk

baskingshark said:


> Thank you @MrDelicious for the headsup.
> 
> 
> So these are the *lowest 11/11 *sale prices that I saw while browsing thru Aliexpress.
> ...


Pretty mediocre "discounts" tbh, I've seen many of these IEMs at similar (or lower) prices over the last few months. Moondrop SSR was $28 literally two weeks ago for example.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 28, 2020)

astermk said:


> Pretty mediocre "discounts" tbh, I've seen many of these IEMs at similar (or lower) prices over the last few months. Moondrop SSR was $28 literally two weeks ago for example.



The secret to 11/11 is not only the discounted price. But to create synergy by stacking coupons and/or using coins. The coupons tend to be better than smaller sales. One can potentially get $15 to 20 usd off the coupons. So with discounted price + $20 off on top of it, that is potentially some savings.

Of course you win some you lose some, some gear will not be at their lowest ever price, but 11/11 is one of the biggest aliexpress sales, so the quantity and variety of discounted goods may be wider than their normal smaller sales. Hopefully in most of our wishlists there might be one or two things that have hit their lowest prices to at least make 11/11 worthwhile.


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> Thank you @MrDelicious for the headsup.
> 
> 
> So these are the *lowest 11/11 *sale prices that I saw while browsing thru Aliexpress.
> ...


For the IEMs that have my attention, there really isn't a standout, for the 11.11 sale; which I think is more of a reflection of the almost monthly sales, during the Covid-19 recovery phase.

I'll probably pickup some random KB Ear cables: KBEAR 4 Core 5N, rhyme and Through.


----------



## MrDelicious (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm disappointed Thieaudio isn't participating. Any rumours about Linsoul sales?

Edit: looks like it might be possible to get Moondrop Illumination for under 600€, may consider that.


----------



## OklahKekW

Dunu DK 2001 $263


----------



## dharmasteve

baskingshark said:


> The secret to 11/11 is not only the discounted price. But to create synergy by stacking coupons and/or using coins. The coupons tend to be better than smaller sales. One can potentially get $15 to 20 usd off the coupons. So with discounted price + $20 off on top of it, that is potentially some savings.
> 
> Of course you win some you lose some, some gear will not be at their lowest ever price, but 11/11 is one of the biggest aliexpress sales, so the quantity and variety of discounted goods may be wider than their normal smaller sales. Hopefully in most of our wishlists there might be one or two things that have hit their lowest prices to at least make 11/11 worthwhile.


As an example I can see the LZ A7 for £222 on Ali and I'm sure on the day there will be bigger discounts, so in all probability, as one example probably £200 for the LZ A7.  It's just whether someone sees that as enough. They're not going to sell at cost.


----------



## Turkleton (Oct 28, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> The secret to 11/11 is not only the discounted price. *But to create synergy by stacking coupons and/or using coins.* The coupons tend to be better than smaller sales. One can potentially get $15 to 20 usd off the coupons. So with discounted price + $20 off on top of it, that is potentially some savings.



100% agree - Coupon Fu is an art... Heads up to whoever hasn't noticed yet - but if you open the 11.11 Gameland coupon centre and check in for 6 days straight, you can get a coupon for $15 off of min $100.

This is AMAZING for Ali standards.. I know it isn't an IEM, but I'm planning to get myself a Topping L30 (normal price is $140) and just to prove the worth of this sale...

On 11.11, it's gonna be discounted down to $132. Not much, meh only 8 bucks off....

but with Select Coupons ($6 off every $65 = $12), the Gameland Coupon ($15) and Hifi College store's 10% coin discount, I'm hoping to get that badboy at a cool $92. The coins discount might mess up my calculation because it could be counted before/after the Select Coupons and would affect whether I get to use 2 Select Coupons or not. Worst case scenario, I 'only' get $42 off compared to a max of $48.

If you know how to Coupon-Fu, these are *NOT* mediocre 'discounts'.


----------



## zenki

L30 got short cable though. Beware!


----------



## SiggyFraud

I already posted in the Blon thread, but here's BGGAR on the new Blon:


----------



## BubisUK

Turkleton said:


> 100% agree - Coupon Fu is an art... Heads up to whoever hasn't noticed yet - but if you open the 11.11 Gameland coupon centre and check in for 6 days straight, you can get a coupon for $15 off of min $100.
> 
> This is AMAZING for Ali standards.. I know it isn't an IEM, but I'm planning to get myself a Topping L30 (normal price is $140) and just to prove the worth of this sale...
> 
> ...


That is if you are willing to spend more than a 100$ but if someone is on a tight budget etc. there were better offers earlier this year


----------



## Slater

BubisUK said:


> That is if you are willing to spend more than a 100$ but if someone is on a tight budget etc. there were better offers earlier this year



There’s all kinds of coupons you’ll get. I just got one for $3 off $5. So if you have a budget of $2, you are all set!


----------



## torta

Hello everybody, I need advice. I got Moondrop Starfield recently and I don't like it very much. But it is good as a point of reference for next purchase. I would very much appreciate any recommendation based on my comments. I would like to add a few db in bass, also db or two in mid bass. I would hope for thicker mids and db or two drop in treble (maybe up to 3 db around 8k-10k region). That is based on a crude EQ I used. 
Essentially I hope for thicker mids, less analytical sounding mids (less resolution is fine) and lower treble energy (lets say less cymbals). A bit more bass is good, but not essential, but I guess the upper bass could help thicken mids a bit. Prefered budget is up to 100$, but can stretch to 200 if needed.

I don't know ... maybe I am a bit of bass head, or treble sensitive.

Cheers


----------



## lgcubana

torta said:


> Hello everybody, I need advice. I got Moondrop Starfield recently and I don't like it very much. But it is good as a point of reference for next purchase. I would very much appreciate any recommendation based on my comments. I would like to add a few db in bass, also db or two in mid bass. I would hope for thicker mids and db or two drop in treble (maybe up to 3 db around 8k-10k region). That is based on a crude EQ I used.
> Essentially I hope for thicker mids, less analytical sounding mids (less resolution is fine) and lower treble energy (lets say less cymbals). A bit more bass is good, but not essential, but I guess the upper bass could help thicken mids a bit. Prefered budget is up to 100$, but can stretch to 200 if needed.
> 
> I don't know ... maybe I am a bit of bass head, or treble sensitive.
> ...


You’re pretty much describing the sound signature of the KB Ear Tri i3, link to thread: Link


----------



## dharmasteve

torta said:


> Hello everybody, I need advice. I got Moondrop Starfield recently and I don't like it very much. But it is good as a point of reference for next purchase. I would very much appreciate any recommendation based on my comments. I would like to add a few db in bass, also db or two in mid bass. I would hope for thicker mids and db or two drop in treble (maybe up to 3 db around 8k-10k region). That is based on a crude EQ I used.
> Essentially I hope for thicker mids, less analytical sounding mids (less resolution is fine) and lower treble energy (lets say less cymbals). A bit more bass is good, but not essential, but I guess the upper bass could help thicken mids a bit. Prefered budget is up to 100$, but can stretch to 200 if needed.
> 
> I don't know ... maybe I am a bit of bass head, or treble sensitive.
> ...


The iBasso it00 is a direct sound upgrade, same family sound with big bass, thicker mids and crisper highs. The TRi i3 is great too.


----------



## nangJuice

Hi all, can anyone help me out with a comparison between the Tin T2+ and the NF Audio NM2+?

A bit of background: I listen almost exclusively to psytrance - bass heavy electronic music with lots of layers. This music really benefits from being played through sets with a tight and fast bass response, good instrument separation, and medium-wide soundstage. I first entered the world of chifi through the Blon bl-03s and then the T2+ soon after. When I first heard the T2+ in A/B against the Blon, I was disappointed by the "lower" bass impact, but impressed by the "greater clarity". It only took a few days before I couldn't go back to the Blon anymore. I now understand bass bloat and bleed...I think. My taste has shifted from bass quantity towards bass quality and speedy response. With the T2+,  I've been able to discern far more detail in my favourite tracks, and now I'm hooked.

This brings me to the NM2+ which has been highly regarded as a neutral tuned set with excellent detail retrieval. That said, people are split on the bass response, saying it suits their personal preferences, but may not suit a basshead. Now I'm a bit unsure whether I'm a basshead but I know I won't enjoy music that's devoid of bass. 

Could anyone who has owned/heard both iems please point me in the right direction? Maybe listen to the track below on your NM2+? This track has super phat ear-massaging bass, so I'd love to know how it comes through on the NM2+


----------



## KutuzovGambit

nangJuice said:


> Hi all, can anyone help me out with a comparison between the Tin T2+ and the NF Audio NM2+?
> 
> A bit of background: I listen almost exclusively to psytrance - bass heavy electronic music with lots of layers. This music really benefits from being played through sets with a tight and fast bass response, good instrument separation, and medium-wide soundstage. I first entered the world of chifi through the Blon bl-03s and then the T2+ soon after. When I first heard the T2+ in A/B against the Blon, I was disappointed by the "lower" bass impact, but impressed by the "greater clarity". It only took a few days before I couldn't go back to the Blon anymore. I now understand bass bloat and bleed...I think. My taste has shifted from bass quantity towards bass quality and speedy response. With the T2+,  I've been able to discern far more detail in my favourite tracks, and now I'm hooked.
> 
> ...



The T2+ has more bass but the NM2+ bass is tighter and has better sub-bass extension to my ear.


----------



## IEMusic

nangJuice said:


> Hi all, can anyone help me out with a comparison between the Tin T2+ and the NF Audio NM2+?
> 
> A bit of background: I listen almost exclusively to psytrance - bass heavy electronic music with lots of layers. This music really benefits from being played through sets with a tight and fast bass response, good instrument separation, and medium-wide soundstage. I first entered the world of chifi through the Blon bl-03s and then the T2+ soon after. When I first heard the T2+ in A/B against the Blon, I was disappointed by the "lower" bass impact, but impressed by the "greater clarity". It only took a few days before I couldn't go back to the Blon anymore. I now understand bass bloat and bleed...I think. My taste has shifted from bass quantity towards bass quality and speedy response. With the T2+,  I've been able to discern far more detail in my favourite tracks, and now I'm hooked.
> 
> ...



I’ll have to try listening to that, but other considerations would include the FiiO FH3, the NF Audio NA2, and the ISN D02.  Though I haven‘t heard it, perhaps the ISN H40 may actually be ideal for you.  The NM2+ has very detailed bass, and more than I expected, but not quite as much as the T2+.  It handles EQ well though.  The FH3 and NA2 have a lot of great bass, but I don’t think the soundstage and imaging are approaching that of the NA2+ or D02.  I think they’re better than the T2+ though.


----------



## IEMusic

That track sounds great through the NM2+ with regards to imaging, soundstage, separation, and detail.  The bass thumps, and there is a good amount of it, but it doesn‘t pressurize your head like a bass head IEM would.  For more bass, the ISN D02 or H40 would be better.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

IEMusic said:


> I’ll have to try listening to that, but other considerations would include the *FiiO FH3*, the NF Audio NA2, and the ISN D02.


I think you would really like the FH3 for your use case @nangJuice.


----------



## phthora (Oct 28, 2020)

@baskingshark A couple more for your master list:
Fearless Audio Tequila for $367
Fearless Audio S6Rui starting at $380
Fearless Audio S6Pro starting at $357
Fearless Audio S8Freedom starting at $449
Fearless Audio S8Pro starting at $449
Fearless Audio S8Z starting at $533
Fearless Audio Roland for $928
Fearless Audio LaHire for $560
Fearless Audio Lancelot for $1195

Sales on the rest of the Fearless line-up too.

Also:
Dunu DK-3001 Pro for $417
Dunu DK-4001 for $854


----------



## zenki

Really needs its own thread


----------



## Strifeff7

torta said:


> Hello everybody, I need advice. I got Moondrop Starfield recently and I don't like it very much. But it is good as a point of reference for next purchase. I would very much appreciate any recommendation based on my comments. I would like to add a few db in bass, also db or two in mid bass. I would hope for thicker mids and db or two drop in treble (maybe up to 3 db around 8k-10k region). That is based on a crude EQ I used.
> Essentially I hope for thicker mids, less analytical sounding mids (less resolution is fine) and lower treble energy (lets say less cymbals). A bit more bass is good, but not essential, but I guess the upper bass could help thicken mids a bit. Prefered budget is up to 100$, but can stretch to 200 if needed.
> 
> I don't know ... maybe I am a bit of bass head, or treble sensitive.
> ...


Final Audio E3000


----------



## nangJuice

IEMusic said:


> That track sounds great through the NM2+ with regards to imaging, soundstage, separation, and detail.  The bass thumps, and there is a good amount of it, but it doesn‘t pressurize your head like a bass head IEM would.  For more bass, the ISN D02 or H40 would be better.


Amazing, thank you! Do you still have the FH3 that you could also listen to the track through?
I'm trying to understand what you're saying about the NM2+ bass compared with the FH3 - it's more detailed vs the FH3 which has more bass overall, is that right?
I'm starting to think that I may actually prefer more detailed bass rather than "fun and engaging" type of bass, which I think is what I've read the FH3 does well.


----------



## torta

Thank you for your input.



lgcubana said:


> KB Ear Tri i3,


What about some sibilance mentioned in a few reviews? There are also prominent peaks in 8k region on FR graphs?



dharmasteve said:


> The iBasso it00 is a direct sound upgrade


I have thought about these. These are lighter compared to Starfield - that is plus. This one also has peak in 8k region? 



Strifeff7 said:


> Final Audio E3000


This one is interesting. It looks light too. Can cable be somewhat repaired if damaged? I have replaced 2 cables for shure 215 in 4 years.


----------



## lgcubana

torta said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> *Tri i3*
> What about some sibilance mentioned in a few reviews? There are also prominent peaks in 8k region on FR graphs?
> ...


*Tri i3*: I'm sensitive to peaks in the upper registers.  The Tri i3 doesn't cause me any fatigue from being overly bright or being sibilant.  _But I do see that weight is another criteria for you.  In which case the Tri i3 would be disqualified._


----------



## torta

lgcubana said:


> *Tri i3*: I'm sensitive to peaks in the upper registers.  The Tri i3 doesn't cause me any fatigue from being overly bright or being sibilant.  _But I do see that weight is another criteria for you.  In which case the Tri i3 would be disqualified._


Well, yes ... Starfield became tolerable after a week, but still seems heavy after a while. I much prefer Shure 215 for that matter. I guess it's 2 grams vs 9 grams (not sure about that). Can you use Tri i3 with mobile or tablet?


----------



## saldsald (Oct 29, 2020)

CiFi Earphone Store

ASX $72 with coupon (not 11.11 deal, you can get at this price now)
Tin T4 $73 with coupon (not 11.11 deal, you can get at this price now)


----------



## lgcubana (Oct 29, 2020)

torta said:


> Well, yes ... Starfield became tolerable after a week, but still seems heavy after a while. I much prefer Shure 215 for that matter. I guess it's 2 grams vs 9 grams (not sure about that). *Can you use Tri i3 with mobile or tablet?*


*The Tri i3 requires power, so no. *I use a portable BT DAC/Amp, either my Radsone ES100 or Qudelix-5K

Here's my initial review of the Tri i3: link
Compared to IMR RAH: link
With upgrade cable: link


----------



## zenki

@torta  +1 Strifeff7 e3k but really wait for a3/4k


----------



## ChristianM (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a query about AE coupons.
I've got $38 stack and below that it says " US $28.00 coupon value not effective yet.", I wanna order that Fiio M3K (which is not in sale), does that mean if I order that $48 player aliexpress will give me $28 or so discount on that or that $28 discount starts from a specific amount? I don't if it's worth waiting till 11.11.thanks
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001650756409.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.17642e0ebAOhPO


----------



## trellus (Oct 29, 2020)

deleted - wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## doushi

do we have any good eartips on sale for 11/11? I did not find anything when I searched for azla on AE. What small items are you guys planning to get on AE on 11.11?


----------



## Tonymac136

doushi said:


> do we have any good eartips on sale for 11/11? I did not find anything when I searched for azla on AE. What small items are you guys planning to get on AE on 11.11?



Azla don't sell on AE but you can get them from Linsoul. I'm probably not getting any small items but I might pick up a couple of cables if I have the $$ free. I was hoping the Tin P1 might sneak under £100 but it looks like probably not.


----------



## Turkleton (Oct 29, 2020)

ChristianM said:


> I have a query about AE coupons.
> I've got $38 stack and below that it says " US $28.00 coupon value not effective yet.", I wanna order that Fiio M3K (which is not in sale), does that mean if I order that $48 player aliexpress will give me $28 or so discount on that or that $28 discount starts from a specific amount? I don't if it's worth waiting till 11.11.thanks
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001650756409.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.17642e0ebAOhPO



You're showing us your Select Coupon balance. No, you won't be able to use them even if you wait for 11.11 because the store selling the DAP you linked is not participating in the sale. On the very same page in the top right hand corner there's a link explaining how to use the coupons - aptly, it's 'Learn All About Coupons'.

https://sale.aliexpress.com/__mobil...on_m.htm?spm=2114.13010408.1.4.2b26TNwkTNwkud


----------



## melon220 (Oct 29, 2020)

Are there any fun IEMs like ISN H40, but cheaper?  I'm looking for fun, casual listening IEMs with great soundstage, that could be used on the train without the sound leaking


----------



## gimmeshelter (Oct 29, 2020)

I’m looking at getting the TinHiFi P1 for some casual listening on my iPhone with Sonata HD Pro.
Will the HD Pro be able to drive them?

Was also looking at the Audiosense DT200 and TRI I3

Any recommendations?


----------



## LoryWiv

Tonymac136 said:


> Azla don't sell on AE but you can get them from Linsoul. I'm probably not getting any small items but I might pick up a couple of cables if I have the $$ free. I was hoping the Tin P1 might sneak under £100 but it looks like probably not.


I bought my Azla tips on Amazon.


----------



## doushi (Oct 29, 2020)

Tonymac136 said:


> Azla don't sell on AE but you can get them from Linsoul. I'm probably not getting any small items but I might pick up a couple of cables if I have the $$ free. I was hoping the Tin P1 might sneak under £100 but it looks like probably not.


Thanks, then I can use that gift card promo on linsoul


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 29, 2020)

melon220 said:


> Are there any fun IEMs like ISN H40, but cheaper?  I'm looking for fun, casual listening IEMs with great soundstage, that could be used on the train without the sound leaking



U can consider the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014, nice soundstage and V shaped with nice timbre and subbass extension/transients. Assuming u get a legit beryllium driver set with working MMCX.

There's lots of issues with driver doubt (some got a noble metal driver instead) and some had wonky MMCX even in newer releases, so best to get it from somewhere like Amazon with a good returns policy, in case a lemon comes.



gimmeshelter said:


> I’m looking at getting the TinHiFi P1 for some casual listening on my iPhone with Sonata HD Pro.
> Will the HD Pro be able to drive them?
> 
> Was also looking at the Audiosense DT200 and TRI I3
> ...



I don't think sonata HD Pro can drive P1. It can't drive TRI I3 satisfactorily too for me. These planar types are rather power hungry. There's a way to trick the Sonata HD Pro to give the highest output (via a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm adapter), but even with it on, the TRI I3 can be driven, but sounds "flat" and not dynamic.

Audiosense DT200 is a neutralish warm set with good tonality, fit and accessories and isolation. Average technicalities and soundstage. Non fatiguing and smooth. Only get it if u value tonality and timbre over technical performance.

TRI I3 is a U shaped weird mishmash of 1 planar + 1 DD + 1 BA. Very coherent and smooth. Needs amping to wake up the planar mids. Sounds meh from a smartphone (non LG). Treble is safe other than an occasional 3 kHz peak on poorly recorded music. The soundstage is one of the best at the $150 region when amped. Isolation not the best and shells are huge.


----------



## melon220

Thank you for your response  My last question is that there's nothing beating the H40 at their price point though is there? I've been looking through many reviews on head-fi, but couldn't find anything better, that's not neutral.


----------



## ChristianM

Turkleton said:


> You're showing us your Select Coupon balance. No, you won't be able to use them even if you wait for 11.11 because the store selling the DAP you linked is not participating in the sale. On the very same page in the top right hand corner there's a link explaining how to use the coupons - aptly, it's 'Learn All About Coupons'.
> 
> https://sale.aliexpress.com/__mobil...on_m.htm?spm=2114.13010408.1.4.2b26TNwkTNwkud


oh I see, it means it's useless to wait for 11.11. thanks


----------



## gimmeshelter

baskingshark said:


> U can consider the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014, nice soundstage and V shaped with nice timbre and subbass extension/transients. Assuming u get a legit beryllium driver set with working MMCX.
> 
> There's lots of issues with driver doubt (some got a noble metal driver instead) and some had wonky MMCX even in newer releases, so best to get it from somewhere like Amazon with a good returns policy, in case a lemon comes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I was also looking at the BGVP DMG, how do they fare in comparison to say the DT200 and do you have any other recommendations for that price range that don't need driven?

I'm just looking for something a bit more portable, I already have a desktop DAC / AMP but fancy something with a bit more freedom. I already have a pair of Westone W3 but find them to be a little bass heavy although I do love them. I like a large soundstage also.


----------



## baskingshark

gimmeshelter said:


> Thanks for that, I was also looking at the BGVP DMG, how do they fare in comparison to say the DT200 and do you have any other recommendations for that price range that don't need driven?
> 
> I'm just looking for something a bit more portable, I already have a desktop DAC / AMP but fancy something with a bit more freedom. I already have a pair of Westone W3 but find them to be a little bass heavy although I do love them. I like a large soundstage also.



I have the NiceHCK M6, which is the OEM version of the BGVP DMG. A few owners here have done measurements and they say these are identical.

The stock NiceHCK M6 is very midbass heavy and slow and thick in the midbass. The tuning nozzles provided are kind of gimmicks. In stock form, I would give it 6/10, the midbass is overly prominent compared to the mids/treble and it eats into those frequencies (I'm a basshead BTW and I still feel the bass is over prominent here). But if u buy a $5 BGVP 3rd party filter, it lowers the midbass and makes the tuning more "audiophile" like and lets the mids and treble become balanced.

NiceHCK M6 has better soundstage and technicalities than the DT200. DT200 has better isolation and is more smooth and has better fit. DT200 can be used on the train due to the superb isolation. The NiceHCK M6 has average isolation and perhaps it can still be used in transit with stock nozzles (as the prominent midbass counters bass losses in transit). But if u put the 3rd party filter on the NiceHCK M6, it is too basslite to be used on the train. NiceHCK M6 has quite nice soundstage actually.


----------



## IEMusic

nangJuice said:


> Amazing, thank you! Do you still have the FH3 that you could also listen to the track through?
> I'm trying to understand what you're saying about the NM2+ bass compared with the FH3 - it's more detailed vs the FH3 which has more bass overall, is that right?
> I'm starting to think that I may actually prefer more detailed bass rather than "fun and engaging" type of bass, which I think is what I've read the FH3 does well.


Sorry 4 delayed response.  I no longer have the FH3, so I’m relying on memory.

Actually, I think the overall speed, detail, and texture of the bass is similar between the NM2+ and FH3, but the FH3 has quite a lot more bass, especially sub bass.  The NM2+ bass seems a little more nuanced, or organic if you will.  The FH3 is very easy to like, and I don’t think I’ve read about anyone finding the sound offensive at all.   The NM2+ is extremely clear and detailed, but the upper mids are really pronounced.  If you can tolerate the upper mids, the sound is quite something to behold.


----------



## nangJuice

IEMusic said:


> Sorry 4 delayed response.  I no longer have the FH3, so I’m relying on memory.
> 
> Actually, I think the overall speed, detail, and texture of the bass is similar between the NM2+ and FH3, but the FH3 has quite a lot more bass, especially sub bass.  The NM2+ bass seems a little more nuanced, or organic if you will.  The FH3 is very easy to like, and I don’t think I’ve read about anyone finding the sound offensive at all.   The NM2+ is extremely clear and detailed, but the upper mids are really pronounced.  If you can tolerate the upper mids, the sound is quite something to behold.


Brilliant, thank you so much for your help


----------



## lamajido

Want to upgrade my Tin T2, i'm using it with Dragonfly Black, i like it but sometimes it's sound a little bit off, like the timbre(?) sound unnatural. I have CCA C10 too, and i like the timbre(?) but it's way too much bass. How the two compared to Kbear Diamond and Tin T4? Or is there anything else i should consider?
TLDR, Tin T2 with a better timbre(?) ?

(?) I may be using incorrect term, i mean the sound of string, drums, etc isn't quite the way i like


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 31, 2020)

lamajido said:


> Want to upgrade my Tin T2, i'm using it with Dragonfly Black, i like it but sometimes it's sound a little bit off, like the timbre(?) sound unnatural. I have CCA C10 too, and i like the timbre(?) but it's way too much bass. How the two compared to Kbear Diamond and Tin T4? Or is there anything else i should consider?
> TLDR, Tin T2 with a better timbre(?) ?
> 
> (?) I may be using incorrect term, i mean the sound of string, drums, etc isn't quite the way i like



*KBEAR Diamond* is much more bassier than Tin T2, and it is V shaped too. Timbre and technicalities are quite good for a single DD, but it is almost close to basshead levels so I think you might need to look elsewhere.

Maybe u can consider the *HZSound Heart Mirror* for a set with excellent timbre, definitely one of the best sub $50 sets I've heard for timbre for acoustic instruments. It is neutralish bright, needs amping though, sounds meh from a smartphone. It has a neutralish bass, so definitely should suit you if u like the Tin T2's bass amounts. Technicalities and driver speed are good. Soundstage narrow, especially when not amped, and note weight is thin.

*Tin T2 Plus* is quite good too for timbre, U shaped, average technical performance. Very balanced and smooth. Think of a Tin T2 with more bass. This set has some complaints in the forums for wonky MMCX connectors (my set too), so best to buy from a place with good returns policy eg Amazon.

*BLON BL-05s* isn't as good as the above 2 in timbre, but it is a mild V shaped set, bass just north of neutral but not basshead. Good technical performance.

*Final Audio E3000* has quite good timbre too, but it is bassy, and the midbass is slow with some treble roll off. Also has fixed cables and needs amping to shine. The imaging and soundstage is one of the best at the sub $50 region.

*iBasso IT00 *is a bit more expensive, U shaped set with hefty subbass so maybe also not for your bass preference. Okay timbre, above average technicalities for a single DD, but it has driver flex.


----------



## Tonymac136

lamajido said:


> Want to upgrade my Tin T2, i'm using it with Dragonfly Black, i like it but sometimes it's sound a little bit off, like the timbre(?) sound unnatural. I have CCA C10 too, and i like the timbre(?) but it's way too much bass. How the two compared to Kbear Diamond and Tin T4? Or is there anything else i should consider?
> TLDR, Tin T2 with a better timbre(?) ?
> 
> (?) I may be using incorrect term, i mean the sound of string, drums, etc isn't quite the way i like



Do you have any other dacs kicking around or could you try plugging the T2 into a smartphone? I know it will sound flat and lifeless driven by a phone but Im wondering if maybe your Audioquest is playing tricks on the timbre. Can you put into words what sounds wrong with it?


----------



## ChristianM

Can somebody help me with this AE coupon system which is very confusing.
I chat with AE representative last night (human one) but he also did not understand my point.
If you see the image, I have "aliexpress selected coupon" of $20 (7th line) forget about other ones, and if I order that DAP which is in my case  US $58.51  +  Shipping: US $3.93 = $62.44, will aliexpress give me that $20 coupon on that SINGLE ITEM? like 62.44 - 20 = 42.44?
if I click on "see details" I see:
US $8 off every $150 spent 
US $6 off every $65 spent 
US $2 off every $15 spent 
or I will only get $2 because it's less than $65.
I'm asking because if it does not work the way I think then I don't wait for 11.11 and order from the other store which sells M3K for $48.
That's the one I'm talking about for coupon
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32960644025.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.1eb72e0eBH799Q

this is the one i'm wants to order before 11.11
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001650756409.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.f0012e0ewLCHJz

thanks


----------



## lamajido

baskingshark said:


> *KBEAR Diamond* is much more bassier than Tin T2, and it is V shaped too. Timbre and technicalities are quite good for a single DD, but it is almost close to basshead levels so I think you might need to look elsewhere.
> 
> Maybe u can consider the *HZSound Heart Mirror* for a set with excellent timbre, definitely one of the best sub $50 sets I've heard for timbre for acoustic instruments. It is neutralish bright, needs amping though, sounds meh from a smartphone. It has a neutralish bass, so definitely should suit you if u like the Tin T2's bass amounts. Technicalities and driver speed are good. Soundstage narrow, especially when not amped, and note weight is thin.
> 
> ...



Thanks

HZSound Heart Mirror is around $110+ at my local seller, lol (almost twice as expensive as IT00)

How T2 plus compared to T4?


----------



## baskingshark

lamajido said:


> Thanks
> 
> HZSound Heart Mirror is around $110+ at my local seller, lol (almost twice as expensive as IT00)
> 
> How T2 plus compared to T4?



Wow that is daylight robbery for the HZSound Heart Mirror! I've seen it usually at $40ish on Aliexpress and KeepHIFI.

I haven't heard T4, so can't advise, maybe someone else can help for this.


----------



## lgcubana (Oct 31, 2020)

ChristianM said:


> Can somebody help me with this AE coupon system which is very confusing.
> I chat with AE representative last night (human one) but he also did not understand my point.
> If you see the image, I have "aliexpress selected coupon" of $20 (7th line) forget about other ones, and if I order that DAP which is in my case  US $58.51  +  Shipping: US $3.93 = $62.44, will aliexpress give me that $20 coupon on that SINGLE ITEM? like 62.44 - 20 = 42.44?
> if I click on "see details" I see:
> ...


I can't read your individual line items; as the screenshot is degraded.  So I'll take a guess: usually larger valued coupons are not universal; not only are they store specific, but usually only  applicable to a very short list of items, within said store.


----------



## lamajido

Tonymac136 said:


> Do you have any other dacs kicking around or could you try plugging the T2 into a smartphone? I know it will sound flat and lifeless driven by a phone but Im wondering if maybe your Audioquest is playing tricks on the timbre. Can you put into words what sounds wrong with it?



I tried, and yeah, i think Audioquest mess up the timbre of my T2, i like the timbre a little bit better without it, but i lost detail and texture. I like C10 timbre with my dac, but i think its add too much bass to already bassy iem.


----------



## Tonymac136

lamajido said:


> I tried, and yeah, i think Audioquest mess up the timbre of my T2, i like the timbre a little bit better without it, but i lost detail and texture. I like C10 timbre with my dac, but i think its add too much bass to already bassy iem.



I thought it might be that - of all the complaints I've heard levelled against the T2, timbre has never been one of them. Perhaps a budget DAC/amp might be a better investment for you at this stage than another pair of IEMs? Your money, your choice but I think it could be worth thinking about.


----------



## lamajido

baskingshark said:


> Wow that is daylight robbery for the HZSound Heart Mirror! I've seen it usually at $40ish on Aliexpress and KeepHIFI.
> 
> I haven't heard T4, so can't advise, maybe someone else can help for this.



For new and unpopular iem usually they charge at the full price (without discount). Weirdly enough, for popular iem, i could get cheaper price if i buy from local store than buy from Aliexpress.


----------



## lamajido

Tonymac136 said:


> I thought it might be that - of all the complaints I've heard levelled against the T2, timbre has never been one of them. Perhaps a budget DAC/amp might be a better investment for you at this stage than another pair of IEMs? Your money, your choice but I think it could be worth thinking about.



Thanks, 

Just buy my DAC recently so it's a little bit hurtful to replace it so soon. LOL


----------



## Tonymac136

lamajido said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Just buy my DAC recently so it's a little bit hurtful to replace it so soon. LOL



Don't even. The number of DACs, DAPs, Cans and IEMs I have kicking around that I thought I really needed and then... didn't is eye-watering.


----------



## ChristianM

lgcubana said:


> I can't read your individual line items; as the screenshot is degraded.  So I'll take a guess: usually larger valued coupons are not universal; not only are they store specific, but usually only  applicable to a very short list of items, within said store.


Thanks for reply.
if you click on image then double click on image to zoom then i'll be clear. 
and are you trying to say that I will not get $20 discount on that single item right? i'm just talking about that single store and that's the only item i wanna purchase, and that $20 meant to be divided to multiple items (if I order more than one item), like i mention above:
US $8 off every $150 spent
US $6 off every $65 spent
US $2 off every $15 spent 
etc.
please forgive me if I still sounds stupid.


----------



## lgcubana (Oct 31, 2020)

ChristianM said:


> Thanks for reply.
> if you click on image then double click on image to zoom then i'll be clear.
> and are you trying to say that I will not get $20 discount on that single item right? i'm just talking about that single store and that's the only item i wanna purchase, and that $20 meant to be divided to multiple items (if I order more than one item), like i mention above:
> US $8 off every $150 spent
> ...


Not ignoring you.  Someone else will have to help you out.  As I'm behind a customer's very restrictive firewall and can't get to AE

When it comes AE coupons, there are no stupid questions


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

ChristianM said:


> Can somebody help me with this AE coupon system which is very confusing.
> I chat with AE representative last night (human one) but he also did not understand my point.
> If you see the image, I have "aliexpress selected coupon" of $20 (7th line) forget about other ones, and if I order that DAP which is in my case  US $58.51  +  Shipping: US $3.93 = $62.44, will aliexpress give me that $20 coupon on that SINGLE ITEM? like 62.44 - 20 = 42.44?
> if I click on "see details" I see:
> ...



Are you suggesting how the $20 coupon will be used right? So first things first, this is an AliExpress select coupon which is applicable on all stores which have discounts based on select coupons like

US $8 off every $150 spent

US $6 off every $65 spent

US $2 off every $15 spent

So from any one store you should spend the aforementioned minimum amounts and the coupons will be added automatically to your final cart value. For example, from store A you purchase total goods worth $80. Then kf the item/s is eligible for a select coupon then you will automatically get a discount of $6. Similarly, if you spend $130 then you will get a discount of $12.

Hope this clarifies your doubts.


----------



## NeonHD

Hey everyone, I just did an unboxing and first impressions video on the Kbear TRI I3. Spent a lot of time working on it and making it look cinematically shot. Would be grateful for anyone to check it out!



P.S. To anyone wondering, this was actually recorded inside my university, which I rarely have the chance to visit nowadays.


----------



## ChristianM

Dani157 said:


> Are you suggesting how the $20 coupon will be used right? So first things first, this is an AliExpress select coupon which is applicable on all stores which have discounts based on select coupons like
> 
> US $8 off every $150 spent
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply, yeah that's what I needed to know and it clarified my confusion.
so it's useless to wait for 11.11 for just $2. I will order the DAP from other seller where it cost $48 and that seller is not participating in 11.11 sale and I believe he's already selling it for very low price. I will order my DAP tomorrow. thanks


----------



## Ultrainferno

The Tripowin TP10 has been mentioned in this thread a couple of times. It's not new but we finally got round to reviewing it on HFN, for those still interested in it.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Ultrainferno said:


> The Tripowin TP10 has been mentioned in this thread a couple of times. It's not new but we finally got round to reviewing it on HFN, for those still interested in it.


You, reviewer guys, feel like coming from a different planet...

What "Knowles"... and reading previous reviews on the TP10 clones could help...

On a positive side, for someone it can make some interesting reading in the category of "unicorn magic dust" or unsolicited positive opinions on free samples


----------



## Nec3 (Nov 3, 2020)

Thie Audio Legacy 3 came in today.
Will be selling them off in the subforum once I clean them up, they don't work at all for music or gaming. The 1-2khz area is boosted in games to mimic radio chatter and the additional honky murkiness just takes up the entire spectrum very reminiscent of my isine's. What a shame since they're visually beautiful.


----------



## Lohb (Nov 3, 2020)

Anyone know if there is any material I can buy to help me get my 2-pin cable in one side of a new IEM..it just won't go in...driving me up the wall....!
(Legacy 3s)


----------



## lgcubana

Lohb said:


> Anyone know if there is any material I can buy to help me get my 2-pin cable in one side of a new IEM..it just won't go in...driving me up the wall....!
> (Legacy 3s)


Is it the stock cable or an aftermarket, that you're having difficulty with ?

For aftermarket, are you using a QDC termination ?


----------



## Lohb

lgcubana said:


> Is it the stock cable or an aftermarket, that you're having difficulty with ?
> 
> For aftermarket, are you using a QDC termination ?


Stock 2-pin...I even tried the pin round the other way in case they orientated it the wrong way round...no luck.


----------



## lgcubana

Lohb said:


> Stock 2-pin...I even tried the pin round the other way in case they orientated it the wrong way round...no luck.


To figure out whether it's the cable or the earphone: switch the cables around (L plugs into the R earpiece & R plugs into the L earpiece).  that way you'll at least be able to tell if it's the cable or one of the earpieces has a defect.

Good Luck


----------



## Poganin

Maybe you need to take a fingernail file to the housing of the terminals on the iem and shave off a bit so it fits inside the plug socket?
That's what I had to do to get an aftermarket cable to fit well in the A6 and IMR earphones.


----------



## Slater

Lohb said:


> Anyone know if there is any material I can buy to help me get my 2-pin cable in one side of a new IEM..it just won't go in...driving me up the wall....!
> (Legacy 3s)



There’s multiple types of 2-pin - recessed, non recessed, QDC/Paragraph C, TFZ/NX7, Paragraph A, Paragraph B.

Some are cross-compatible, and some are not.

Can you post a link to what cable you are trying to use, or a closeup of the cable plug and also the IEM socket?


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> There’s multiple types of 2-pin - recessed, non recessed, QDC/*Paragraph C*, TFZ/NX7, *Paragraph A*, *Paragraph B*.
> 
> Some are cross-compatible, and some are not.
> 
> Can you post a link to what cable you are trying to use, or a closeup of the cable plug and also the IEM socket?



Are you talking about an essay or a plug/cable standard?


----------



## Tonymac136

trellus said:


> Are you talking about an essay or a plug/cable standard?



Standard? STANDARD?! ChiFi laughs in the face of "standard". Pah!


----------



## Slater

trellus said:


> Are you talking about an essay or a plug/cable standard?



Haha, yeah I agree it was a ridiculous naming convention


----------



## Strifeff7 (Nov 3, 2020)

trellus said:


> Are you talking about an essay or a plug/cable standard?











Slater said:


> Haha, yeah I agree it was a ridiculous naming convention


it's better than their old chinese naming scheme, with a nonsense number,

connector 80981, 79771, 786611,
cable 6871, 68621, 6811,
iem 7961, 6716, 5811,


----------



## goms80

baskingshark said:


> A lot of consumers prefer V shaped or harmanish tunings, so a lot of budget segment CHIFI are tuned to these curves as such.
> 
> Neutral stuff may come across as boring as @Tonymac136 says, as it isn't coloured in the bass especially. Different strokes for different folks, as they say. Personally I'm not a fan of neutral stuff cause I am a basshead, but I do use neutral gear for stage monitoring sometimes, so as not to colour the music.
> 
> If u are looking for some cheapish neutralish CHIFI, u can read about the Tin T2 (non pro, non plus), CVJ CS8, HZSound Heart Mirror, BQEYZ KB2, Audiosense DT200.



Do you think the detailing of the T2 is better than the KC2?


----------



## doushi

@KutuzovGambit thank you for the heads up on linsoul deal. I placed order for the LZ A7, and my order number ended with "1", meaning they will give a refund. I did use the $100 gift card, so total it cost me $50 for the A7


----------



## RikudouGoku

doushi said:


> @KutuzovGambit thank you for the heads up on linsoul deal. I placed order for the LZ A7, and my order number ended with "1", meaning they will give a refund. I did use the $100 gift card, so total it cost me $50 for the A7


haahah damn, that price is a steal.


----------



## doushi

RikudouGoku said:


> haahah damn, that price is a steal.


I regretted using the gift card or not ordering more stuff lol. But had I changed anything, I may not get that order number ending with "1"


----------



## RikudouGoku

doushi said:


> I regretted using the gift card or not ordering more stuff lol. But had I changed anything, I may not get that order number ending with "1"


I guess you cant contact them and ask them to refund you the gift card since it was pretty much useless for you?


----------



## doushi

RikudouGoku said:


> I guess you cant contact them and ask them to refund you the gift card since it was pretty much useless for you?


nah, they specifically said only part paid will be refunded, and not part paid with gift card. So I assume they had this scenario thought out. I am fine with paying $50 for the A7, as long as the refund comes through


----------



## gimmeshelter

doushi said:


> @KutuzovGambit thank you for the heads up on linsoul deal. I placed order for the LZ A7, and my order number ended with "1", meaning they will give a refund. I did use the $100 gift card, so total it cost me $50 for the A7


What was the deal?


----------



## doushi

gimmeshelter said:


> What was the deal?


the original deal is the LZ A7 + tripowin cable for $285. 
There was gift card deal $100 for $50. 
And if your order number ended in certain number, you get additional deal


----------



## ifud

Hi guys, budget  <70 bucks, have any chi-fi iem suggestions?


----------



## lgcubana (Nov 8, 2020)

doushi said:


> @KutuzovGambit thank you for the heads up on linsoul deal. I placed order for the LZ A7, and my order number ended with "1", meaning they will give a refund. I did use the $100 gift card, so total it cost me $50 for the A7


You may want to check with Linsoul Customer Service, for clarification.  Their website states orders ending in “1” gets you a 20% off code for your next (not this) Purchase.

The discount code is supposed to be sent to you within 48 hrs. of your qualifying order.


----------



## doushi

lgcubana said:


> You may want to check with Linsoul Customer Service, for clarification.  Their website states orders ending in “1” gets you a 20% off code for your next (not this) Purchase.


I did. I think you are referring to the lucky bag. I am talking about the lucky number. Wished they named the two more differenly.


----------



## lgcubana

doushi said:


> I did. I think you are referring to the lucky bag. I am talking about the lucky number. Wished they named the two more differenly.


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## doushi

lgcubana said:


> Thanks for the correction.


Thanks for looking out. These events can be confusing


----------



## LoryWiv

doushi said:


> @KutuzovGambit thank you for the heads up on linsoul deal. I placed order for the LZ A7, and my order number ended with "1", meaning they will give a refund. I did use the $100 gift card, so total it cost me $50 for the A7


Can we order now...I thought sale hadn't started yet?


----------



## doushi

LoryWiv said:


> Can we order now...I thought sale hadn't started yet?


It is live. Starts 11/9, China time. Which was 8 AM pst today


----------



## KutuzovGambit

doushi said:


> @KutuzovGambit thank you for the heads up on linsoul deal. I placed order for the LZ A7, and my order number ended with "1", meaning they will give a refund. I did use the $100 gift card, so total it cost me $50 for the A7


I'm super happy for you man!

If you want to return the favor, let me know if you know anyone looking for a LNIB ISN D02... trying to free up some funds for my non-refunded Linsoul 11-11 order


----------



## doushi

KutuzovGambit said:


> I'm super happy for you man!
> 
> If you want to return the favor, let me know if you know anyone looking for a LNIB ISN D02... trying to free up some funds for my non-refunded Linsoul 11-11 order


Will keep an eye ! One of my friend was looking for sub 200 iem, but I already suggested NM2+ to him.


----------



## chinerino

A review for the KZ EDX! https://www.perrivanaudio.com/post/kz-edx-review


----------



## djray

baskingshark said:


> Thank you @MrDelicious for the headsup.
> 
> 
> So these are the *lowest 11/11 *sale prices that I saw while browsing thru Aliexpress...



I'm going to pick up the Edifier X3 bluetooth IEMs for $20 USD, down from $25. Not really going to purchase anything big.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

nangJuice said:


> Could anyone who has owned/heard both iems please point me in the right direction? Maybe listen to the track below on your NM2+? This track has super phat ear-massaging bass, so I'd love to know how it comes through on the NM2+




This may not directly answer your question, but...

In some cases, I'd recommend the TRN BA5 for Psy-Trance. It's actually my top performer for that genre. As long as it's not too bass-heavy. It's more of a treble performer.

That said, I tested your track with the BA5. It actually kind of does have 'ear-massaging' bass. But it's not as clear-sounding as what I'm used to with that IEM. Soundstage with this 'E.V.P.' is pretty good, the positioning of instruments is, well it's amusing.

The bass is sounding kind of muddy. It's not thumping or slamming with the BA5, and the texture is a bit barren. So the BA5 is not terrible with this, but it's not the star either.

I then tried it with the V90. Surprisingly, the bass was not more 'ear-massaging' near the same volume, and only somewhat more thumpy. There was a greater overall bass presence. The BA5 was kind of 'flat' with this track, the V90 kind of incoherent. I am surprised. Maybe I should try the TFZ No. 3, that's supposed to be a bass performer.

V90 did get to 'ear-massaging' when I turned up the volume [and I have a higher-impedance cable on it], but I don't like to listen at that level. Still a kind of coarse sound. 


BA5 is good for synthy stuff sometimes - BA5 owners, check the first one out:

youtube.com/watch?v=7zDkniNTeZg

and basic trance:

youtube.com/watch?v=xR3OrePud0U



and bass-moderate DnB:

youtube.com/watch?v=Uemn79gOxeQ

and whatever this is:

youtube.com/watch?v=OBjjEhSLnlk


*BA5 vs V90*



ShakeThoseCans said:


> Interestingly, I think the V90 handles the following tracks better than BA5:





If we want to talk psy-trance, the V90 grinds, snaps and thumps nicely on this track:



BA5 is more clear with this track, and makes more phat sounds, but the bass is not as thick or diverse. Synth noisemakers are more prominent, vocals more clear, and bass beat is tight, but I think it isn't digging as deep in the bass. Bass information not as diverse.

So I don't know if this provided any data for your question, but it seems to me that DnB and especially psytrance can teach us about BA5 vs V90! Seriously though, the NM2+ is probably good.

I learned that BA5 and V90 could be good for DnB and Psy-trance, but not consistently good [other tracks were not always up to par.]


----------



## cappuchino

Was checking the graph of the Moondrop SSP. Compared it to other IEMs and then saw this...


Spoiler: FR










I know graphs aren't everything, but they're from the same company 🤣


----------



## dissociativity

I honestly still stan the SSR as sounding incredible, treble sensitive earlets need not apply


----------



## cappuchino

dissociativity said:


> I honestly still stan the SSR as sounding incredible, treble sensitive earlets need not apply


I'm really interested in getting an SSR/SSP as my next IEM. I don't like bass that much. The new Lark also seems like a good choice.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dissociativity said:


> I honestly still stan the SSR as sounding incredible, treble sensitive earlets need not apply



I'd say mid-range sensitive listeners need not apply. Treble is pretty mellow.


----------



## SiggyFraud

djray said:


> I'm going to pick up the Edifier X3 bluetooth IEMs for $20 USD, down from $25. Not really going to purchase anything big.


I love these things. Took them out jogging the other day and I couldn't be happier. I use them with foams, which not only improves isolation, but also provides much better fit. You won't regret getting them!


----------



## bl1ndmanonac1d (Nov 11, 2020)

Is 69$ a good deal for the iBasso IT00? Lucky number at least...

I've been recommended them, also from threadstarterreviver Baskingshark. I have the Tin T2s and while the detail and clarity is very very good I find that it's just not engaging me, it's not "fun". I have a pair of Shure SE215 and LOVE the isolation they give but find them veiled, more engaging that the T2s but still.... And then I have a pair of SoundMAGIC E10 which are surprisingly FUN but only on music where detail isn't that important to me like EDM.

My wallet is biting my ass through the back pocket now and telling me to stop


----------



## dharmasteve

bl1ndmanonac1d said:


> Is 69$ a good deal for the iBasso IT00? Lucky number at least...
> 
> I've been recommended them, also from threadstarterreviver Baskingshark. I have the Tin T2s and while the detail and clarity is very very good I find that it's just not engaging me, it's not "fun". I have a pair of Shure SE215 and LOVE the isolation they give but find them veiled, more engaging that the T2s but still.... And then I have a pair of SoundMAGIC E10 which are surprisingly FUN but only on music where detail isn't that important to me like EDM.
> 
> My wallet is biting my ass through the back pocket now and telling me to stop


$69 for the iBasso it00 makes it in my mind the best IEM in that price range. They are organic, musical and analogue sounding with very good bass, good mids and good highs.....for $69....... unless you want ultra extended highs for classical music. If you like good bass these are the boys.


----------



## baskingshark

bl1ndmanonac1d said:


> Is 69$ a good deal for the iBasso IT00? Lucky number at least...
> 
> I've been recommended them, also from threadstarterreviver Baskingshark. I have the Tin T2s and while the detail and clarity is very very good I find that it's just not engaging me, it's not "fun". I have a pair of Shure SE215 and LOVE the isolation they give but find them veiled, more engaging that the T2s but still.... And then I have a pair of SoundMAGIC E10 which are surprisingly FUN but only on music where detail isn't that important to me like EDM.
> 
> My wallet is biting my ass through the back pocket now and telling me to stop



Ya I have Tin T2 Plus and it is well tuned in terms of tonality and timbre, nothing offensive and quite smooth. But technicalities are about average at this price range and it does lack a bit of dynamism/fun factor for me. 

iBasso IT00 is more bassy especially at the subbass, and has thicker lower mids. It isn't as extended in the highs as the Tin T2 Plus. Some might find the iBasso IT00's lower mids too coloured, but it is more "fun" sounding as such. One thing to note is that the iBasso IT00 has driver flex, it can be a deal breaker for some, but there's ways to mitigate driver flex. I'm basshead so I'd take the iBasso IT00 over the Tin T2 Plus, but as they say, different strokes for different folks, I think Tin T2 plus is quite a good set nevertheless, especially for genres like jazz and classical.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Could someone perhaps clarify which genres the following IEMs are best at, respectively? FH3, IT00, and NA2?

I wasn't planning on getting something in that price category, but there are some deals. I'm not sure what they're optimal at, besides the FH3 being a versatile IEM kind of like a super-T2+ and comparable to the IT00. The IT00 is warm and bassy and very good at it. NA2 is the most balanced NF Audio, with more bass and a musical tuning.

Reading the threads is actually pushing me towards the NM2+ because it is the ultimate classical IEM in that price range, and I don't have many IEMs for that. I don't like excessive brightness, but sometimes it's worth it. What's stopping me from any NF Audio product is the possibility of a hypothetical IEM with NM2+ detail/soundstage and NA2 tuning. Because that could obsolete both of them for me.

If I have ZS-10 Pro, ZS7, CNT-1, Tin T2/4, BA5, V90, King Pro, and No.3, which of the FH3/IT00/NA2 might offer new capabilities?


----------



## westsenkovec

djray said:


> I'm going to pick up the Edifier X3 bluetooth IEMs for $20 USD, down from $25. Not really going to purchase anything big.





SiggyFraud said:


> I love these things. Took them out jogging the other day and I couldn't be happier. I use them with foams, which not only improves isolation, but also provides much better fit. You won't regret getting them!



I wasn't even in the market for bluetooth earphones but you talked me into buying them 😂😂


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

nangJuice said:


> Hi all, can anyone help me out with a comparison between the Tin T2+ and the NF Audio NM2+?





Okay, update. From previous post, trying this with V90 and BA5 as an exercise. I tried the V90 again, just for curiosity's sake.

Before, I wasn't amping the V90 enough. I forgot how high-impedance the cable is.

When amped properly, the old V90 handles your test track pretty well.

First 30 secs, good dynamics, but the synths are a little grainy / granular. Then the beat gets going in the back of your head. Then it starts throwing sound around. Good presence for the synth vocals after 4 min.

Soundstage width goes around the head, not super-extended, concentrates a little too much at the poles. Very good separation and L-R movement.


The overall sound of the IEM is more dry than I'd like it to be, except around 4:50-5:20, where the bass is juicy.

But the bass is 'ear-massaging' in the sense that it pumps and it travels. And it actually will give you that physical effect if you turn up the volume. I keep it low.


It's a fairly addictive track for the V90. 

I know it's below your price / quality tier, but the V90 holds its own here. Makes good use of cheap drivers, but I think it's held back by those drivers in terms of your needs. It's just my dumb exercise anyway.


----------



## nangJuice

@ShakeThoseCans Thank you, you legend! I really appreciate that you took the time to test out the track with multiple IEMs, and also over multiple sessions.
I did have a look at the V90, when I was sure that I fell into the basshead category, before settling on the T2+.

Btw people have recommended the FH3 for my tastes. I saw you referred to them as the Super T2+. That sounds pretty good to me!
I have gotten so used to the treble extension in the T2+ and have really enjoyed the "new light" I've heard my music in.
Certainly wouldn't want to go back to a set with less treble extension!


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Nov 14, 2020)

nangJuice said:


> @ShakeThoseCans
> I did have a look at the V90, when I was sure that I fell into the basshead category, before settling on the T2+.



Thanks, nangJuice.

You are right that the V90 is more bass-oriented compared to its contemporaries [ZSX, ZS-10 Pro, and C12]. So if that's not what you are looking for, it is best to skip it [and V90 is the most-loved cheap TRN to date].

When I saw your post, I remembered that V90 and BA5 were some of my better performers with Psy-Trance and related genres as I accidentally discovered while listening to them on Youtube. They are good with some albums, but not with others, so they aren't consistent to my needs. But I thought I'd test your track anyway.

I have also been recommended the FH3, and would have picked one up by now if it weren't for QC issues. All the IEM purchases I've made recently could have equated to one FH3. From what people are saying, it seems to be really, really good, and something that I would like. If it's a super T2+ and you like that IEM, I would say go for it [except get it from a place that can help you if it's broken.]

I actually have a T2+ and I mostly like the tuning. I should actually try your sample track with the T2+. I think you are on the right "track" looking at the FH3.

EDIT: I don't remember referring to the FH3 as a Super-T2+, as I have never used the FH3. Maybe someone else said that about the FH3. But it makes me want to get one!

Ok, I see it now. I said the FH3 is a versatile IEM, like a super version of a T2+, which is also versatile. That makes sense. The FH3 is said to be good with a wide range of genres. Although I doubt it has an identical signature to the T2+.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Nov 14, 2020)

nangJuice said:


> @ShakeThoseCans I did have a look at the V90, when I was sure that I fell into the basshead category, before settling on the T2+.
> 
> Btw people have recommended the FH3 for my tastes. I saw you referred to them as the Super T2+. That sounds pretty good to me!
> I have gotten so used to the treble extension in the T2+ and have really enjoyed the "new light" I've heard my music in.
> Certainly wouldn't want to go back to a set with less treble extension!



A follow-up. I looked into the FH3 a little more. It definitely is seen as a versatile IEM with a balanced and musical tuning, not identical to the T2+, but considered pleasing.

Seems to be a considerable step above the sub-100 TinHifi IEMs. Here's one customer:

_So my FH3's arrived today, I've spent a bit of time with them & they seem to be a big step up from my only other IEM's which are the Tin T3 & the T4's. I've got to say I don't like the cable so I've plugged them onto my Tin T3 cable which is lovely to handle. Anyway they're currently plugged into my Fiio M11 playing to them selves on my desk. Looking forward to give them a good listening to over the weekend. _


According to one review, the *"Good genres:" *for the FH3 may be: Pop, Jpop, Kpop, Trance, EDM, Hip-hop, Rock/metal, OST

and it is only weaker on classical, where it may have too much bass.

I am not sure if it has enough treble, though, so the tuning of the T2+ may be more to your liking. Looking into it, the FH3 may be more of a super-BLON-03. It is considered a fun and musical IEM that is unbeatable in those categories in its price-range. Tuning-wise it is probably a little closer to the BLON than the T2+, even though it has vastly superior technicalities to either. The FH3 is said to have reasonable treble, but it may not be as extended as you've come to prefer. That's the issue: the treble. I don't know that it's TinHifi-like.


----------



## audio123

Shanling AE3 Review. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## onlyteagan

Hello, I am currently looking for a neutral sounding IEM (to test the waters on this sound signature, am coming from KZ-ZSNs and the Final Audio e3000), and will mostly use it to listen to female musicians, orchestras, and Game Soundtracks(Monster Hunter, Metal Gear, etc). As I mentioned earlier, this will mostly be a purchase to "test the waters", but are there any reccommendations of budget (sub $50 IEMS) that will provide a neutral sound signature, with good enough detail and separation.

read good thing about the KBEAR Larks and the Final Audio E1000, but am open to other suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Amberlamps

I just thought I would post showing some love for my TFZ King Pro, they scream quality due to them being made out of metal and for also having a great shiny colour scheme, red and blue. People keep asking me "whats the name of those iem's you have on and where did you buy them from, as they look cool".

I also love my iBasso iT01, but I prefer the iT01S with my DC01 dac.

I have just mentioned the 2 iem's that I have and like, but there are many more asian iem's and they are on par with western made iem's, infact I would go so far to suggest that asia is king when it comes to iem's. They cater for every type of iem, from cheap to expensive.

I have a fair collection of asian iem's, " hello penon "  ;D and some of them blow me away due to the SQ. 

As I mentioned earlier, Asia is the worlds iem epicentre. 

I wouldn't spend crazy money for a pair of iem's from a western company, as asian iem's in my opinion are on par, or even better than much more expensive western made iem's.

I would advise anyone who is in the market for iem's to have a look at penons website first, and if at all possible, avoid aliexpress. I'm not advertising for penon, I'm just saying that they have a large selection of iem's to choose from, and they go in to detail and tell you what the iem's are like.

Asian IEM's rock !


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2020)

onlyteagan said:


> Hello, I am currently looking for a neutral sounding IEM (to test the waters on this sound signature, am coming from KZ-ZSNs and the Final Audio e3000), and will mostly use it to listen to female musicians, orchestras, and Game Soundtracks(Monster Hunter, Metal Gear, etc). As I mentioned earlier, this will mostly be a purchase to "test the waters", but are there any reccommendations of budget (sub $50 IEMS) that will provide a neutral sound signature, with good enough detail and separation.
> 
> read good thing about the KBEAR Larks and the Final Audio E1000, but am open to other suggestions.
> 
> Thanks



Bqeyz KB100 and Tin T2+. Both are neutral sounding under $50 IEMs. I listen to metal and unplugged live performances by an ensemble both sound good on the aforementioned IEMs. And female vocals are good on both. Unfortunately I don't listen to game music so can't comment on how they sound.

Also, if you want completely musical IEMs with little limited technicalities then CCA C10 and Blon BL03 are also great options.


----------



## furyossa

Amberlamps said:


> I just thought I would post showing some love for my TFZ King Pro, they scream quality due to them being made out of metal and for also having a great shiny colour scheme, red and blue. People keep asking me "whats the name of those iem's you have on and where did you buy them from, as they look cool".
> 
> I also love my iBasso iT01, but I prefer the iT01S with my DC01 dac.
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention Linsoul and HiFiGo


----------



## Amberlamps

furyossa said:


> You forgot to mention Linsoul and HiFiGo



My bad, I should of gave them equal airtime, so here goes.

Linsoul and HiFiGo also have a decent selection of iem's.

Also, aliexpress is a really bad version of ebay, it's not all bad though. It's just similar to the russian roulette scene from the movie "The Deer Hunter".


----------



## furyossa

Amberlamps said:


> My bad, I should of gave them equal airtime, so here goes.
> 
> Linsoul and HiFiGo also have a decent selection of iem's.
> 
> Also, aliexpress is a really bad version of ebay, it's not all bad though. It's just similar to the russian roulette scene from the movie "The Deer Hunter".


About TFZ, I really like the old series of TFZ (Exclusive models, Tequila1, KingPro). In the period when they came out, they were really popular, but today's models are less and less mentioned. I own TFZ Exclusive 3, the smallest IEM from my collection, and the whole TFZ lineup. I remember when I first put them on, I just laughed (WoW effect).
It was amazing to me how so small IEM can be so energetic and fun to listen.TFZ house V-shape signature is probably the best that I have heard, of course not ideal but satisfying in any case, especially for a single dynamic driver.


----------



## unifutomaki

onlyteagan said:


> Hello, I am currently looking for a neutral sounding IEM (to test the waters on this sound signature, am coming from KZ-ZSNs and the Final Audio e3000), and will mostly use it to listen to female musicians, orchestras, and Game Soundtracks(Monster Hunter, Metal Gear, etc). As I mentioned earlier, this will mostly be a purchase to "test the waters", but are there any reccommendations of budget (sub $50 IEMS) that will provide a neutral sound signature, with good enough detail and separation.
> 
> read good thing about the KBEAR Larks and the Final Audio E1000, but am open to other suggestions.
> 
> Thanks



Moondrop SSR or SSP, HZSound Heart Mirror. The SSR (and by extension the SSP) have easily the best technicalities (timbre, note weight, attack/decay, imaging, soundstage) under $50 if you don't mind somewhat spicy upper-mids. While I have not tried the Heart Mirror myself, others have reported that it has a similar neutral-bright signature but somewhat tamer and less technical.


----------



## Slater

Amberlamps said:


> I just thought I would post showing some love for my TFZ King Pro, they scream quality due to them being made out of metal and for also having a great shiny colour scheme, red and blue. People keep asking me "whats the name of those iem's you have on and where did you buy them from, as they look cool".



King Pro is nice looking, but if I have to be honest, the Queen has always been the best looking earphone TFZ has IMO.

It’s beautiful. I’ve thought about getting it just based on its looks alone - who cares how it sounds lol


----------



## furyossa (Nov 15, 2020)

Slater said:


> King Pro is nice looking, but if I have to be honest, the Queen has always been the best looking earphone TFZ has IMO.
> 
> It’s beautiful. I’ve thought about getting it just based on its looks alone - who cares how it sounds lol


Yup, but what about the "*Hellboy*" 👿 look of King III 
Also, it reminds me of a Dracula's armor


----------



## Amberlamps (Nov 15, 2020)

furyossa said:


> About TFZ, I really like the old series of TFZ (Exclusive models, Tequila1, KingPro). In the period when they came out, they were really popular, but today's models are less and less mentioned. I own TFZ Exclusive 3, the smallest IEM from my collection, and the whole TFZ lineup. I remember when I first put them on, I just laughed (WoW effect).
> It was amazing to me how so small IEM can be so energetic and fun to listen.TFZ house V-shape signature is probably the best that I have heard, of course not ideal but satisfying in any case, especially for a single dynamic driver.



Cool, cool, I just own the King Pro's from TFZ, I would of probably bought something else from TFZ range, but customs started intercepting my mail and packages, making things non viable from a financial position, although I still chance my luck every now and then. Maybe I will buy another TFZ iem in the future, as I really like my King Pro's.

Also, I bought a pair of iBasso iT03 a few years back and I've only used them once for about 10 minutes, as their weird one size fits all, didn't fit in my ears and only made them really sore, so they sit in my collection doing nothing.

There iT01/S fit me perfectly, and their cables are nice, especially the iT01S cable, it is so good I had to buy a spare cable for it from iBasso. I also like to play the cable game, it's an expensive hobby that we have.

Edit.

Ooops, I forgot to add something that we have both done, buying a set of iem's on looks alone lol.

I did that twice for Kinera seeds, they looked really nice in the photos I saw online, but they have absolutely no bass whatsoever. 

I bought the second pair as I was sure the first pair I had was faulty, but the second pair was just as bad.


----------



## phthora




----------



## furyossa

Amberlamps said:


> Cool, cool, I just own the King Pro's from TFZ, I would of probably bought something else from TFZ range, but customs started intercepting my mail and packages, making things non viable from a financial position, although I still chance my luck every now and then. Maybe I will buy another TFZ iem in the future, as I really like my King Pro's.
> 
> Also, I bought a pair of iBasso iT03 a few years back and I've only used them once for about 10 minutes, as their weird one size fits all, didn't fit in my ears and only made them really sore, so they sit in my collection doing nothing.
> 
> There iT01/S fit me perfectly, and their cables are nice, especially the iT01S cable, it is so good I had to buy a spare cable for it from iBasso. I also like to play the cable game, it's an expensive hobby that we have.





phthora said:


>


Another TFZ lover  Nice collection man ... just beautiful  
BTW I'm interested in how you compare KingPro vs No.3 in terms of sound quality


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> King Pro is nice looking, but if I have to be honest, the Queen has always been the best looking earphone TFZ has IMO.
> 
> It’s beautiful. I’ve thought about getting it just based on its looks alone - who cares how it sounds lol


Those look very similar to the Fiio faceplates.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Amberlamps said:


> I just thought I would post showing some love for my TFZ King Pro, they scream quality due to them being made out of metal and for also having a great shiny colour scheme, red and blue. People keep asking me "whats the name of those iem's you have on and where did you buy them from, as they look cool".



While I don't share your disdain for AliExpress, I do appreciate the King Pro. It's one of my favourite IEMs, even though it is one of the first $100+ I picked up. [$135, I think.]

As you say, it "screams quality" because of its attractive and hefty metal shell. Some people who use them a lot for commuting have experienced the housings falling out of the cable, but mine haven't. It's a home IEM.

The soundstage is immense, compared to what I had at the time. Today, I wouldn't necessarily say it has a "tall" soundstage, but it seems very wide. It still positions voices better than most of my other IEMs. Some registers are a little flatter than I'd like, but overall it is pleasant and mostly inoffensive.

If you want to treat yourself, try listening to _Birdland_ from The Manhattan Transfer Anthology. It sounds like you are in the recording studio with them, right in the middle, while they sing all around you. 

And there's other jazz and funk albums I like with the King Pro as well. It's a decent generalist IEM, but I bring it out when there's complex jazz/funk/bebop vocal tracks coming up. It's good with some movie genres too, I forget which ones.


----------



## furyossa (Nov 15, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Those look very similar to the Fiio faceplates.


I can't remember who first used the "wavy" faceplate design, Fiio or TFZ? Maybe Fiio but not sure

For me, Tequila1 has the most beautiful design, maybe not so good ergonomics, but the look is really unique. 
Too bad they didn't continue with version 2


----------



## phthora (Nov 15, 2020)

furyossa said:


> Another TFZ lover  Nice collection man ... just beautiful
> BTW I'm interested in how you compare KingPro vs No.3 in terms of sound quality



Sure am! I love their single DD offerings, at least. I hear the King Pro as sounding less warm on the low end and having slightly more shout to the vocals. It's got less weight to the notes than the No. 3., which aids some in the clarity on the right side of the spectrum. No. 3 has much more punch and about the same clarity in the low end as well as a little more brightness up top. To me, the mids and treble on the No.3 are more evenly balanced, and the upper bass is just right. The King Pro is more laidback in terms of dynamics, but still has a very pleasant tuning and is a better choice for vocals and acoustic music.

What I've recently discovered is that the No.3 measures pretty similarly to my current favorite IEM, the Fearless S8Z, but with a nice even bass boost and lacking the 6k spike that I have to EQ down in the S8Z. It's no match on technical prowess, but man the No.3 has a great tuning.


----------



## Amberlamps

ShakeThoseCans said:


> While I don't share your disdain for AliExpress, I do appreciate the King Pro. It's one of my favourite IEMs, even though it is one of the first $100+ I picked up. [$135, I think.]
> 
> As you say, it "screams quality" because of its attractive and hefty metal shell. Some people who use them a lot for commuting have experienced the housings falling out of the cable, but mine haven't. It's a home IEM.
> 
> ...



I dislike Ali because I got ripped off twice, and trying to get a refund is a convoluted process as far as I can remember. It wasn't a huge amount of cash, oh, and they spam your inbox like crazy, and you can tell it's from the as the emails are an exact copy of ali's interface, it's basically an exact copy of ali, but in your spam folder.


----------



## Slater

Amberlamps said:


> , I would of probably bought something else from TFZ range, but customs started intercepting my mail and packages, making things non viable from a financial position, although I still chance my luck every now and then.



So customs just kept stealing only your TFZ IEMs, with no explanation, no apology, and no compensation?

That’s low down man ;(


----------



## furyossa

phthora said:


> Sure am! I love their single DD offerings, at least. I hear the King Pro as sounding less warm on the low end and having slightly more shout to the vocals. It's got less weight to the notes than the No. 3., which aids some in the clarity on the right side of the spectrum. No. 3 has much more punch and about the same clarity in the low end as well as a little more brightness up top. To me, the mids and treble on the No.3 are more evenly balanced, and the upper bass is just right. The King Pro is more laidback in terms of dynamics, but still has a very pleasant tuning and is a better choice for vocals and acoustic music.
> 
> What I've recently discovered is that the No.3 measures pretty similarly to my current favorite IEM, the Fearless S8Z, but with a nice even bass boost and lacking the 6k spike that I have to EQ down in the S8Z. It's no match on technical prowess, but man the No.3 has a great tuning.


Thanks for this comparison. As expected, the new generation of TFZ drivers is really better tuned in addition to using more modern driver parts. 
Probably ergonomics of No.3 is also better given the shell size of the KingPro model


----------



## Amberlamps

Slater said:


> So customs just kept stealing only your TFZ IEMs, with no explanation, no apology, and no compensation?
> 
> That’s low down man ;(



No no, what they did was add a customs fee, ( some items were opened up and resealed with customs tape, and I presume they used google to get a rough price of the item ), then they add VAT @20% and then a £12 handling fee for the post office, which is weird, as the post office has to handle your mail anyway to post it.

So it can actually be more expensive than buying the same item in the uk.

some cheap items that I have bought and then got busted, I didn't even bother to pick them up, as royal mail first send you a letter saying that there is an item waiting for you at the local post office and which has a customs fee to pay. 

No TFZ item got caught, as I have only bought 1 set of TFZ iem's, and they got delivered without any problems.


----------



## dharmasteve

Amberlamps said:


> No no, what they did was add a customs fee, ( some items were opened up and resealed with customs tape, and I presume they used google to get a rough price of the item ), then they add VAT @20% and then a £12 handling fee for the post office, which is weird, as the post office has to handle your mail anyway to post it.
> 
> So it can actually be more expensive than buying the same item in the uk.
> 
> ...


True. Recently I was charged £12 something for the Open Heart Resin IEM, yet they cost me £23 (and they are not that great). Without paying the money to Royal Mail they will not let you have them. Mostly they don't charge, but every so often customs pull one from the line.


----------



## baskingshark

onlyteagan said:


> Hello, I am currently looking for a neutral sounding IEM (to test the waters on this sound signature, am coming from KZ-ZSNs and the Final Audio e3000), and will mostly use it to listen to female musicians, orchestras, and Game Soundtracks(Monster Hunter, Metal Gear, etc). As I mentioned earlier, this will mostly be a purchase to "test the waters", but are there any reccommendations of budget (sub $50 IEMS) that will provide a neutral sound signature, with good enough detail and separation.
> 
> read good thing about the KBEAR Larks and the Final Audio E1000, but am open to other suggestions.
> 
> Thanks



U can read about Tin T2, BQEYZ KC2, HZSound Heart Mirror. The Tin T2 Plus is near neutralish, but more of a U shaped I would say, due to the boosted bass.

*Tin T2* is a bit bass anaemic at the subbass. I got rid of my set a few months back, but I think the HZSound Heart Mirror is a true upgrade over it and the BQEYZ KC2.

*HZSound Heart Mirror *is neutralish bright, fast transients and good technical performance for a single DD. Needs amping though, don't get it if u have a low powered source. The soundstage is not that good too, but it has very accurate timbre for vocals and acoustic instruments, one of the best I've heard at sub $100. HZSound Heart Mirror manages to get vocals forward without being shouty, a very difficult thing to achieve for a budget single DD.

*Tin T2 Plus *is U shaped, quite good timbre and tonality. Technical performance is about average. Very smooth and non offensive. It has issues with MMCX connectors though, best to buy from Amazon or somewhere where u can get a solid returns policy.


----------



## goms80

baskingshark said:


> U can read about Tin T2, BQEYZ KC2, HZSound Heart Mirror. The Tin T2 Plus is near neutralish, but more of a U shaped I would say, due to the boosted bass.
> 
> *Tin T2* is a bit bass anaemic at the subbass. I got rid of my set a few months back, but I think the HZSound Heart Mirror is a true upgrade over it and the BQEYZ KC2.
> 
> ...



Would you say that KC2 is more balanced than HZSound Heart Mirror? I took both.


----------



## dissociativity

I've definitely come to the conclusion that different people's ears coverage of vents on the Moondrop SSR relates to different sound given the large variants in reviews and both love and hate for it, if I spot a cheap tin t2 plus I'll need to compare it, but overall I find the SSR silky smooth and not sibalent or overly shouty at all I've heard the stafields and it feels to me I get 95% of the quality including amazing soundstage/imaging for a far smaller price, and the fast, detail bass is actually a dream to me, much more fun sounding than the standard t2 (a reason I'm on the fence about trying the t2 plus is my ear canals are physically too small for the thicc T2 nozzles which actually hurt even with the smallest tips, so if anyone could verify the t2 plus's nozzles are thinner, please let me know)

It's actually rather sad to me that reviews don't mention nozzle thickness at all, it can make or break an IEM for me.


----------



## baskingshark

goms80 said:


> Would you say that KC2 is more balanced than HZSound Heart Mirror? I took both.



HZSound Heart Mirror is an upgrade over the KC2 in my opinion, you don't really need both TBH.


----------



## baskingshark

dissociativity said:


> I've definitely come to the conclusion that different people's ears coverage of vents on the Moondrop SSR relates to different sound given the large variants in reviews and both love and hate for it, if I spot a cheap tin t2 plus I'll need to compare it, but overall I find the SSR silky smooth and not sibalent or overly shouty at all I've heard the stafields and it feels to me I get 95% of the quality including amazing soundstage/imaging for a far smaller price, and the fast, detail bass is actually a dream to me, much more fun sounding than the standard t2 (a reason I'm on the fence about trying the t2 plus is my ear canals are physically too small for the thicc T2 nozzles which actually hurt even with the smallest tips, so if anyone could verify the t2 plus's nozzles are thinner, please let me know)
> 
> It's actually rather sad to me that reviews don't mention nozzle thickness at all, it can make or break an IEM for me.



Agreed that ear anatomy (which affects pinna gain) and eartips can affect the SSR's sound perception. Plus we all have different hearing health (generally higher frequencies are lost as one gets older), different sources and even cables (for non cable skeptics).

Though my personal take is that the biggest area that the SSR is affected in is the volume we play it at AKA the Fletcher Munson curve. At higher volumes, the ear perceives the sound to be more V shaped, whereas at lower volumes, it is perceived to be more U shaped. I think the Moondrop SSR sounds great at lower volumes, but playing it louder (or in areas with poorer isolation where one needs to jack the volume up to compensate) will make the 3 kHz area overly prominent for some, myself included. As per your mention about most folks not mentioning nozzle thickness, most consumers and reviewers also don't commonly mention the volume they use their gear at. I listen at moderate to loud volumes, so perhaps that's why the 3 kHz area gets to me.


----------



## onlyteagan (Nov 16, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> U can read about Tin T2, BQEYZ KC2, HZSound Heart Mirror. The Tin T2 Plus is near neutralish, but more of a U shaped I would say, due to the boosted bass.
> 
> *Tin T2* is a bit bass anaemic at the subbass. I got rid of my set a few months back, but I think the HZSound Heart Mirror is a true upgrade over it and the BQEYZ KC2.
> 
> ...



Read about the TIN series, do you reckon the T2 Plus, with it's U Shaped Sound Signature, but average technical performance, is it a good idea to just jump up to the TIN T4? or to the TRI StarSeas for it's tunable nature (I can get a U shaped Signature too right?) (read your review a few days ago), If all I am aiming for is better technicalities?

PS: The HZSound looks interesting but it is not readily available in my country


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 15, 2020)

onlyteagan said:


> Read about the TIN series, do you reckon the T2 Plus, with it's U Shaped Sound Signature, but average technical performance, is it a good idea to just jump up to the TIN T4? or to the TRI StarSeas for it's tunable nature (I can get a U shaped Signature too right?) (read your review a few days ago), If all I am aiming for is better technicalities?
> 
> PS: The HZSound looks interesting but it is not readily available in my country



If you're considering the T4, you might as well just save money and get the T2 Plus. For the Starsea, it depends on what source you're intending to use with them as it has a very low impedance of 9 Ohms. Following the rule of eights, your source should have an output impedance of around 1 Ohm or less.


----------



## LoryWiv

unifutomaki said:


> If you're considering the T4, you might as well just save money and get the T2 Plus. For the Starsea, it depends on what source you're intending to use with them as it has a very low impedance of 9 Ohms. Following the *rule of rights*, your source should have an output impedance of around 1 Ohm or less.


Rule of eights?


----------



## unifutomaki

LoryWiv said:


> Rule of eights?



Thanks, good catch  darn autocorrect


----------



## IEMusic

unifutomaki said:


> If you're considering the T4, you might as well just save money and get the T2 Plus.


I have both.   I concur.


----------



## onlyteagan

unifutomaki said:


> If you're considering the T4, you might as well just save money and get the T2 Plus. For the Starsea, it depends on what source you're intending to use with them as it has a very low impedance of 9 Ohms. Following the rule of eights, your source should have an output impedance of around 1 Ohm or less.



It will most likely be used on a Fiio M7 DAP whose output impedance is stated to be <2 Ohms, but I guess it's not 1 Ohm? Do you think I can "trick" the DAP by using an impedance adapter like DUNUs?


----------



## unifutomaki

onlyteagan said:


> It will most likely be used on a Fiio M7 DAP whose output impedance is stated to be <2 Ohms, but I guess it's not 1 Ohm? Do you think I can "trick" the DAP by using an impedance adapter like DUNUs?



I have no experience with those, so perhaps someone else can advise. As far as I can tell though, those seem to increase output impedance rather than decreasing it.


----------



## baskingshark

onlyteagan said:


> Read about the TIN series, do you reckon the T2 Plus, with it's U Shaped Sound Signature, but average technical performance, is it a good idea to just jump up to the TIN T4? or to the TRI StarSeas for it's tunable nature (I can get a U shaped Signature too right?) (read your review a few days ago), If all I am aiming for is better technicalities?
> 
> PS: The HZSound looks interesting but it is not readily available in my country



Haven't tried the Tin T4, the esteemed friends in this thread that have both have advised Tin T2 plus over T4, so I'll listen to them.

TRI Starsea, as a few have mentioned, is a very source picky IEM due to the 9ish ohms output impedance, so something < 1 ohm or even close to zero for source output impedance is ideal.  TRI Starsea's FR sounds skewed if u use higher output impedance gear, I feel it becomes a bit bass lite and shouty.

As per comparing single DD types to multi driver types at the budget segment, TRI Starsea is a multi driver set, it beats the T2 Plus (single DD) in clarity, instrument separation, details and imaging. The single DD Tin T2 Plus has better timbre and tonality though as per its single DD roots. So depends whether u go for technical performance over timbre and maybe also the music genres u listen to. TRI Starsea has a BA timbre for acoustic instruments in the mids/treble frequencies like for woodwinds and brass instruments, whereas Tin T2 Plus sounds quite natural for these acoustic instruments, but technical performance isn't as great. If isolation is of importance, the TRI Starsea has shells like semi customs, super good fit and isolation, Tin T2 Plus' isolation is below average.

I read lots of good things about the NM2+, a single DD midfi set, seems to be neutralish bright with very good technical performance, I think that is a set u can consider too, if u are looking for something neutralish at the higher end.


----------



## onlyteagan

unifutomaki said:


> I have no experience with those, so perhaps someone else can advise. As far as I can tell though, those seem to increase output impedance rather than decreasing it.


what I aim to do is to actually increase the IEMs impedance,, is that even possible?


----------



## RikudouGoku

onlyteagan said:


> what I aim to do is to actually increase the IEMs impedance,, is that even possible?


That is exactly what an impedance adapter will do, such as these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32839680827.html





It adds to the already existing impedance in the iem, so if you have an iem with 16 ohms and you connect it with the 200 ohm adaptet, it becomes 216 ohms.


You could also try the Ifi iematch: https://ifi-audio.com/faqs/the-iematch-is-not-an-impedance-adapter/


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> That is exactly what an impedance adapter will do, such as these:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32839680827.html
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't tried these brands before, but I think I used a cheap impedance adapter before, some no brand one from a local shop, it made the sound quality degrade. Maybe it was a cheap set so that's why, but would be interested to see if others have tried the Iematch and these DUNU ones, and whether it affected the sound?


----------



## IEMusic

I’ve used a couple impedance adapters from Penon, and they work great.   The 75 Ohm adapter makes the Etymotic ER3 sound more like the ER4, as is well documented.  The 20Ohm adapter in the Mangird Tea increases the bass and overall warmth w/o any obvious penalty that I can tell, other than the expected change in tonality.  Soundstage, transparency, imaging all remain excellent.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

onlyteagan said:


> Read about the TIN series, do you reckon the T2 Plus, with it's U Shaped Sound Signature, but average technical performance, is it a good idea to just jump up to the TIN T4? or to the TRI StarSeas for it's tunable nature (I can get a U shaped Signature too right?) (read your review a few days ago), If all I am aiming for is better technicalities?
> 
> PS: The HZSound looks interesting but it is not readily available in my country



As several others have said, it is probably better to pick up the T2 Plus instead of the T4.

The T4 has greater detail retrieval and microdetail, but I don't know if that really enhances the musicality of a track. I don't think it's more coherent. The T2+ is pretty coherent. It lacks the faux-leather carrying case of the T4, but it's $40 cheaper.

[Fit is way better on the T2+ and that clinches it for me].

Another option is to wait for upcoming TinHifi models that use 2-pin or something instead of MMCX. That's the build weakness of both T4 and T2+. The counterpoint to all this is that that T4's superior technicalities might make it better for classical music, although I haven't necessarily found that to be the case. Maybe I'll have to give both a listen today.


----------



## unifutomaki

Just to muddy the waters further, I did end up selling my T2 Plus because I kinda sorta grew bored of its sound and the short nozzle meant that whichever eartips I tried would invariably end up becoming lodged in my ear at least once a day, which is not pleasant. If a girlfriend analogy is allowed, the T2 Plus would be like a girl next door who is impeccably refined, well-spoken and unquestionably adept at carrying a conversation, but has a fairly middle of the road personality with no particular eccentricities or strong beliefs. So I took the oppoty to move them along.


----------



## Adide

RikudouGoku said:


> That is exactly what an impedance adapter will do, such as these:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32839680827.html
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that's not the way impedance adapter works else it won't ever alter the sound response (they do most of the time).

Afaik it increases the load to the source - that' true! - but impedance matching wise it counts towards the source and not towards the phone/IEM.
It is like having a high impedance (very bad) cable.

So ppl don't get confused in thinking this kind of adapter will increase phone impedance and achieve impedance matching with a crappy source.
It actually does the opposite and changes the phone signature - to better or worse..., that's for everyone to decide.

Ifi products and similar (there are several DIY's floating on the nets) are NOT impedance adapters and are the recommended way to go for impedance matching although they sometimes behave unexpectedly with your source so try first if you can.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Adide said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not the way impedance adapter works else it won't ever alter the sound response (they do most of the time).
> 
> Afaik it increases the load to the source - that' true! - but impedance matching wise it counts towards the source and not towards the phone/IEM.
> It is like having a high impedance (very bad) cable.
> ...


I believe they do add impedance to the transducer and that is why they are used to trick LG phones into the high-impedance mode (if the transducer is over 50 ohms it uses the full potential of the amp). But I might be wrong.


----------



## Adide

RikudouGoku said:


> I believe they do add impedance to the transducer and that is why they are used to trick LG phones into the high-impedance mode (if the transducer is over 50 ohms it uses the full potential of the amp). But I might be wrong.



I am a LG V30 user and yes have been using them to trigger the HI mode. That's the load part.

But an LG V30 user is also taught to remove de adapter after triggering the HI as not to mess with IEM response. That's the impedance calculation part.


----------



## ChrisOc

ShakeThoseCans said:


> As several others have said, it is probably better to pick up the T2 Plus instead of the T4.
> 
> The T4 has greater detail retrieval and microdetail, but I don't know if that really enhances the musicality of a track. I don't think it's more coherent. The T2+ is pretty coherent. It lacks the faux-leather carrying case of the T4, but it's $40 cheaper.
> 
> ...



I have the Tin T4 and Tin T2 plus. For me the TRI Starsea is the best of the three.

The T4 definitely the more technically capable of the two Tins, but the TRI Starsea is the next step up in my view, the Starseas are superior in every way to the Tins. 

The Starseas are 2 pin and also give you the tuning options, so you can get a musical setting if that is what you want.

Unless price is your primary consideration, I would suggest the TRI Starsea.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

ChrisOc said:


> I have the Tin T4 and Tin T2 plus. For me the TRI Starsea is the best of the three.
> 
> The T4 definitely the more technically capable of the two Tins, but the TRI Starsea is the next step up in my view, the Starseas are superior in every way to the Tins.
> 
> ...



I decided to test T2+ vs T4 a little this afternoon. I used tracks from "Hilary Hahn Plays Bach" [original Sony recording], Minnesota Orchestra plays Copland, Jerry Goldsmith's Star Trek: The Motion Picture score, Yes - 1971 - Fragile, and Janis Ian - Between the Lines.

I'm not one of these sophisticated people who can tell you about the extended treble of the TRI i3 vs the FH3 and subbass rolloff or whatever, but here's what I thought:

_My Thoughts_



> T4 is more crisp overall, percussion more authoritative, sweeter strings, violin more crisp, harmonies more easily detectable. It's a cleaner sound, and the characteristics of the T4 that aren't too helpful with "fun" music are more helpful with classical.
> 
> Soundstage on the T4 is pretty confined or 'intimate' compared with what I prefer. It's like someone is playing a recording of a violin 1-4 feet in front of you. On a good recording, it's pretty clean.
> 
> ...



So for T2+ vs. T4, I would say it depends on how you plan to listen to classic music.

However, I think I have to go with the recommendation for the TRI Starsea, or even the Moondrop mentioned earlier. If people are saying Starsea is better, I see no reason to go with T2+/T4. Neither are optimized for classical, in my opinion. Another move is to save up for the NM2+, best in its class for neutral-ish detail, but it might be 'too much of a good thing.'


----------



## dharmasteve

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I decided to test T2+ vs T4 a little this afternoon. I used tracks from "Hilary Hahn Plays Bach" [original Sony recording], Minnesota Orchestra plays Copland, Jerry Goldsmith's Star Trek: The Motion Picture score, Yes - 1971 - Fragile, and Janis Ian - Between the Lines.
> 
> I'm not one of these sophisticated people who can tell you about the extended treble of the TRI i3 vs the FH3 and subbass rolloff or whatever, but here's what I thought:
> 
> ...


If you want an IEM for classical music the Starsea is the right IEM. I've been using the Starsea every day since the 20th October on the balanced setting. The staging, imaging, layering and resolution are exellent and the tweeter top notch. They are very much a reference IEM but with Bass. They take some time to brain burn in and empirically burn in, but are a really rewarding IEM. I have over 30 IEMs and the TRi Starsea and the TRi i3 are my favourites.


----------



## citral23 (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm looking for a set that would provide more isolation (much more if possible) than the Tin T2, and a bit more bass if possible while remaining neutral-ish, and that can be wear cable-down, any recommendations? Haven't been following lately.

Maybe T4 and swap cable for a straight one?


----------



## IEMusic

citral23 said:


> I'm looking for a set that would provide more isolation (much more if possible) than the Tin T2, and a bit more bass if possible while remaining neutral-ish, and that can be wear cable-down, any recommendations? Haven't been following lately.
> 
> Maybe T4 and swap cable for a straight one?


The T4 doesn’t have any better isolation than the T2.  If you want a lot better isolation, look at the Tri Starsea or an Etymotic IEM.


----------



## onlyteagan

RikudouGoku said:


> That is exactly what an impedance adapter will do, such as these:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32839680827.html
> 
> 
> ...



Idk, but after seeing Ifi's "audiophile" power adapter, can't really shake the feeling of uneasiness of their accessories are kinda snake-oily, but what do I know, I haven't demoed their products before haha... 

Their Hip DAC looks really dope though


----------



## chinmie

Adide said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not the way impedance adapter works else it won't ever alter the sound response (they do most of the time).
> 
> Afaik it increases the load to the source - that' true! - but impedance matching wise it counts towards the source and not towards the phone/IEM.
> It is like having a high impedance (very bad) cable.
> ...



high impedance doesn't mean bad, it just means we can use higher gain, while lower impedanced earphones would surely clip/distort at that level. on analog amps, higher use of gain is sometimes a desirable goal, because at higher gain it will introduce harmonics and distortion that would make the sound "richer" 

on a full digital amp however, that might not be a factor, so lower impedanced earphones is more efficient. 



onlyteagan said:


> Idk, but after seeing Ifi's "audiophile" power adapter, can't really shake the feeling of uneasiness of their accessories are kinda snake-oily, but what do I know, I haven't demoed their products before haha...
> 
> Their Hip DAC looks really dope though



IFI IEmatch and Earbuddy are not impedance adapter, but more of an attenuator. they don't change the sound's EQ (like what we would get from using different impedance adapters), but it allows us to push the phone/DAP volume higher, past their noise floor. the result on the sound would be a "darker blackground", that in turn makes for a better spatial and sound separation. 

if you already have a DAP that has very low noise floor to begin with however, the IEmatch would not be necessary 

i always bring them when travelling by plane to plug my earphones to the plane's media output (which is notoriously noisy)


----------



## unifutomaki

chinmie said:


> i always bring them when travelling by plane to plug my earphones to the plane's media output (which is notoriously noisy)



Ah, the glory days of air travel... I remember those.


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> Ah, the glory days of air travel... I remember those.



You even used to be able to smoke on a plane. Everyone was smoking like a chimney during flights lol


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Just to muddy the waters further, I did end up selling my T2 Plus because I kinda sorta grew bored of its sound and the short nozzle meant that whichever eartips I tried would invariably end up becoming lodged in my ear at least once a day, which is not pleasant. If a girlfriend analogy is allowed, the T2 Plus would be like a girl next door who is impeccably refined, well-spoken and unquestionably adept at carrying a conversation, but has a fairly middle of the road personality with no particular eccentricities or strong beliefs. So I took the oppoty to move them along.



Actually I also thought the Tin T2 plus was a bit too undynamic and boring for me. The tuning is very safe and inoffensive though. I think the timbre is good, quite hard to find good timbre/tonality at this price point, as most CHIFI go for driver nuclear race counts or copious technicalities or even driver material hype eg beryllium. It's commoner to find a highly technical multi driver CHIFI at the sub $50 price bracket with V shaped/harmanish tuning then something like the Tin T2 Plus, but I think most folks will find the Tin T2 Plus safe at least.
Just that the poor isolation and MMCX issues on my set put the final nail in the coffin for it, it has not been used for a long time, maybe I only take it out now and then for A/B testing for comparisons with other single DD.

Haha if u want a more zany/eccentric  girlfriend IEM as per your analogy, let me introduce you to some "crazy" girls IEMs that are way more vanilla than your Tin T2 Plus:

1) *BLON BL-05S *-> radioactive green coloured shells AKA the rock punk girl with dyed green hair and golden metal studs in the nose. I brought the BLON BL-05S once on the subway and got stares from a lot of folks. Okay, it will not be used outdoors again. Ever.




2) *HZSound Heart Mirro*r -> the vain girl that looks in a mirror every day 24/7. Mirror mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of them all? The shells are really mirror like and u can see your reflection and fingerprints on it yeah. Be careful of putting photos of the Heart Mirror online, your fingerprints might be used for some criminal activity!



3) *Toneking Ninetails -*> the girl with 9 different split personalities (9 tuning signatures). Can be anything from mild and demure (neutralish) to more extroverted (V shaped) to even a crazy drunk life of the party (basshead). Probably the girl with the most varying personalities!!! Can suit different moods for sure!



4) *TRN VX* - > the shouty sibilant loud girl. Be careful, may be a too hot wildchild to handle! I needed hearing protection with this one!


----------



## furyossa (Nov 17, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Actually I also thought the Tin T2 plus was a bit too undynamic and boring for me. The tuning is very safe and inoffensive though. I think the timbre is good, quite hard to find good timbre/tonality at this price point, as most CHIFI go for driver nuclear race counts or copious technicalities or even driver material hype eg beryllium. It's commoner to find a highly technical multi driver CHIFI at the sub $50 price bracket with V shaped/harmanish tuning then something like the Tin T2 Plus, but I think most folks will find the Tin T2 Plus safe at least.
> Just that the poor isolation and MMCX issues on my set put the final nail in the coffin for it, it has not been used for a long time, maybe I only take it out now and then for A/B testing for comparisons with other single DD.
> 
> Haha if u want a more zany/eccentric  girlfriend IEM as per your analogy, let me introduce you to some "crazy" girls IEMs that are way more vanilla than your Tin T2 Plus:
> ...


Great comparison  It turns out that you are like a "Sultan" with many beautiful women, with a different "personality", in his "harem" 
I have always liked the concept and uniqueness of the *Ninetails* model.


----------



## baskingshark

furyossa said:


> Great comparison  It turns out that you are like a "Sultan" with many beautiful women, with a different "personality", in his "harem"
> I have always liked the concept and uniqueness of the *Ninetails* model.



Ninetails is a keeper, I think I bought it at $86 USD last year, it is sadly being phased out, so only a few shops are still stocking it, and they are asking sometimes $130 - 150 for it. The tuning filters really work and ain't gimmicks (cough cough looking at your NiceHCK M6), so can be anything from neutralish to V shaped to basshead. With amping it can really give jawrattling headache inducing bass haha. It also has a very organic timbre as per its DD roots and a big soundstage as per the open backed design.

The negatives are that the isolation is poor though, due to the open backed design, and the technicalities (other than soundstage) are also below average for that price range. I think a lot of folks didn't consider it cause of the weird looking fit, but it is comfortable, once u know how to place it inside the ear.


----------



## furyossa

baskingshark said:


> Ninetails is a keeper, I think I bought it at $86 USD last year, it is sadly being phased out, so only a few shops are still stocking it, and they are asking sometimes $130 - 150 for it. The tuning filters really work and ain't gimmicks (cough cough looking at your NiceHCK M6), so can be anything from neutralish to V shaped to basshead. With amping it can really give jawrattling headache inducing bass haha. It also has a very organic timbre as per its DD roots and a big soundstage as per the open backed design.
> 
> The negatives are that the isolation is poor though, due to the open backed design, and the technicalities (other than soundstage) are also below average for that price range. I think a lot of folks didn't consider it cause of the weird looking fit, but it is comfortable, once u know how to place it inside the ear.


The concept is good, for sure, it just needs new "makeup". Come on Toneking take the "lady" to the beauty salon  
Today, there are so many good drivers that could really fit in nicely and revert this "beauty" into the PRO


----------



## superuser1 (Nov 17, 2020)

@baskingshark is indeed a Sultan


----------



## furyossa

superuser1 said:


> @baskingshark is a indeed a Sultan


I'm just guessing,  thanks for the confirmation


----------



## iFi audio

RikudouGoku said:


> You could also try the Ifi iematch: https://ifi-audio.com/faqs/the-iematch-is-not-an-impedance-adapter/



Thanks for mentioning our iEMatch, however it's not an impedance adapter


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Actually I also thought the Tin T2 plus was a bit too undynamic and boring for me. The tuning is very safe and inoffensive though. I think the timbre is good, quite hard to find good timbre/tonality at this price point, as most CHIFI go for driver nuclear race counts or copious technicalities or even driver material hype eg beryllium. It's commoner to find a highly technical multi driver CHIFI at the sub $50 price bracket with V shaped/harmanish tuning then something like the Tin T2 Plus, but I think most folks will find the Tin T2 Plus safe at least.
> Just that the poor isolation and MMCX issues on my set put the final nail in the coffin for it, it has not been used for a long time, maybe I only take it out now and then for A/B testing for comparisons with other single DD.
> 
> Haha if u want a more zany/eccentric  girlfriend IEM as per your analogy, let me introduce you to some "crazy" girls IEMs that are way more vanilla than your Tin T2 Plus:
> ...



If possible try T2+ with Sennheiser tips the ones come with CX 3.00 and that series if available handily. I'm attaching a reference as well. These tips really add the necessary excitement and bite to T2+. With stock tips they sound good but lack that X-factor. Sound signature remains the same but it just sounds more fun tantalizing if we're still keeping on with girlfriend analogy 😅


----------



## furyossa

I thought the X-factor was because of this "X".   Did you mean  #1 tips?


----------



## Slater

furyossa said:


> I thought the X-factor was because of this "X".   Did you mean  #1 tips?



Where are these different tips from?


----------



## furyossa

Slater said:


> Where are these different tips from?


I think these are all Sennheizer tips


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> Actually I also thought the Tin T2 plus was a bit too undynamic and boring for me. The tuning is very safe and inoffensive though. I think the timbre is good, quite hard to find good timbre/tonality at this price point, as most CHIFI go for driver nuclear race counts or copious technicalities or even driver material hype eg beryllium. It's commoner to find a highly technical multi driver CHIFI at the sub $50 price bracket with V shaped/harmanish tuning then something like the Tin T2 Plus, but I think most folks will find the Tin T2 Plus safe at least.
> Just that the poor isolation and MMCX issues on my set put the final nail in the coffin for it, it has not been used for a long time, maybe I only take it out now and then for A/B testing for comparisons with other single DD.
> 
> Haha if u want a more zany/eccentric  girlfriend IEM as per your analogy, let me introduce you to some "crazy" girls IEMs that are way more vanilla than your Tin T2 Plus:
> ...


I would classify:
No.1 as the DUF (Designated Ugly Friend);  they will make your other IEMs look good
No.3 as the one that got away; as your odds of finding one is slim to none.
No. 4 as the 2am call.  Way too loud and only as a last resort


----------



## SiggyFraud

Slater said:


> Where are these different tips from?


No. 3 comes with Sennheiser IE 40 Pro. The "x" keeps the foam inside the tip.


----------



## furyossa

SiggyFraud said:


> No. 3 comes with Sennheiser IE 40 Pro. The "x" keeps the foam inside the tip.


For reducing treble probably? These unique ear tips are part of the Sennheizer tuning process.
They work perfectly with their earbuds, but the question is how they would behave with other models?


----------



## Penon

This metal L-shaped impedance adapter is more precise,we made both 3.5mm audio and  2.5mm balanced version .


----------



## courierdriver

Slater said:


> You even used to be able to smoke on a plane. Everyone was smoking like a chimney during flights lol


Gawd. I miss those glory days. Stopped flying 25 years ago ( not so much because  of smoking restrictions, more because of security issues I felt were a pita). Stopped going to bars about 15 years ago. All because they outlawed smoking. Now, I drink and smoke at home (albeit outside...landlord won't let me smoke inside my apartment). It's OK. I've adjusted. Sadly though, even before COVID19, I stopped going out to listen to live bands. I'm old school and come from a time when smoking was acceptable and you could do so anywhere. When government banned it in bars and restaurants...I stopped going to those places. I smoke,  and when I drink, I DEFINITELY smoke more. Used to like to go to bars/concerts/venues, but if I can't enjoy a few smokes and some drinks while enjoying the music/vibe; I'm out. Some of the best music ever made or performed; came from a smokey bar venue. Many bands ( like Allman brothers and many others) recorded albums in these smokey pubs; like the Filmore East, for example). Jazz performances (everything from Miles Davis to Benny Goodman) was a great sounding experience because people just went to these venues to have a good time and listen to live music. You went to the gigs knowing that the experience was going to involve smoking and drinking. For me, going to live gigs lost it's appeal when they didn't let me smoke at the venues anymore. Btw, back in the day; they used to let you smoke in your hospital room too. My mom didn't smoke when she was pregnant with me...but as soon as she popped me out...she lit up a smoke! Wish the world was more like the old days.


----------



## MrDelicious (Nov 18, 2020)

God I miss cancer and smelling like smoke all day.


----------



## SiggyFraud

furyossa said:


> For reducing treble probably? These unique ear tips are part of the Sennheizer tuning process.
> They work perfectly with their earbuds, but the question is how they would behave with other models?


Yes, I believe that's their purpose. I haven't tried them with other sets, though.


----------



## Superpong

Hi.. I have Focal Clear and Grado GH2 and enjoy both so much. Currently I am looking for an IEM which has similar sound signature to either Focal Clear or GH2. I did some homework and find out that Tanchjim Oxygen, Tinhifi P1, BGVP DM7, Moondrop Kxxs are likely to match with my taste. (unfortunately.. never auditioned any of them) I have limited knowledge to Chinese IEM brands, and look for some advices. Any comments please?


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> If you want an IEM for classical music the Starsea is the right IEM. I've been using the Starsea every day since the 20th October on the balanced setting. The staging, imaging, layering and resolution are exellent and the tweeter top notch. They are very much a reference IEM but with Bass. They take some time to brain burn in and empirically burn in, but are a really rewarding IEM. I have over 30 IEMs and the TRi Starsea and the TRi i3 are my favourites.


I have been testing the Starsea since Monday and I am coming to the same conclusion. The i3 is my current favourite but it is quite possible that the Starsea will equal or surpass it. With the Lark and Diamond also impressing, TRI/KBEAR is doing really well!


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 18, 2020)

Looks like there is another Aliexpress sale coming on 23/11/2020. Probably the Chinese equivalent of Black Friday. Forecasted prices are already out, I think in general the prices and coupons ain't as good as the recent 11/11. But might be worth a consideration for folks who missed the recent 11/11 sale.


----------



## iFi audio

MrDelicious said:


> God I miss cancer and smelling like smoke all day.



For a second there I thought that I was alone in this


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> Looks like there is another Aliexpress sale coming on 23/11/2020. Probably the Chinese equivalent of Black Friday. Forecasted prices are already out, I think in general the prices and coupons ain't as good as the recent 11/11. But might be worth a consideration for folks who missed the recent 11/11 sale.







*PRO TIP: *Best deal of Black Friday on Aliexpress: $14500 for the golden ears TRN. With an ultra generous $45 + $6 coupon gymnastics. A deal every golden ears audiophile shouldn't miss! 

Seems TRN has upped production from a measly 5 pieces available on 11/11 to 20 for Black Friday! Haha they must be optimistic it will sell like hotcakes!


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 18, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> *PRO TIP: *Best deal of Black Friday on Aliexpress: $14500 for the golden ears TRN. With an ultra generous $45 + $6 coupon gymnastics. A deal every golden ears audiophile shouldn't miss!
> 
> Seems TRN has upped production from a measly 5 pieces available on 11/11 to 20 for Black Friday! Haha they must be optimistic it will sell like hotcakes!



Can you imagine that they've sold exactly none? I don't understand why...





Edit: Not even their CEO could bring themselves to order a pair


----------



## BrunoC

The potential buyers are only waiting for the reviews ...


----------



## furyossa

baskingshark said:


> *PRO TIP: *Best deal of Black Friday on Aliexpress: $14500 for the golden ears TRN. With an ultra generous $45 + $6 coupon gymnastics. A deal every golden ears audiophile shouldn't miss!
> 
> Seems TRN has upped production from a measly 5 pieces available on 11/11 to 20 for Black Friday! Haha they must be optimistic it will sell like hotcakes!


Great discount. Who wants to lose their ears when using this model outside, feel free to buy them. The price is similar to a new earlobe


----------



## Sebulr (Nov 18, 2020)

Going back to the conversation about impedance adapters, I_ very_ occasionally whip out my ultimate ears adaptor that I got with a super fi 3 in circa 2009. It's that long ago, I don't remember it's resistance, and have lost my multimeter. I think it's 16 ohm or possibly 32 ohm. The only real use I have, is to remove the hiss from really sensitive iems when I notice it. I only really notice it on occasion with pure ba sets, when using a cheap digital amp or straight from my phone. Most of the time the noise floor is low enough to ignore it. I only really notice that it about halves the volume from my phone, so sometimes I have to use the amp.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> Where are these different tips from?



Yes I meant #1 tips. Unfortunately don't have X-factor tips😆 but would like to one day.


----------



## onlyteagan

iFi audio said:


> Thanks for mentioning our iEMatch, however it's not an impedance adapter


Do you think it will be effective on this particular usecase? Low impedance IEMs on a DAP?


----------



## audio123

Here we go, *NF NM2+ Review*.
Nothing but praise for this IEM. Brilliant! Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Does anyone know what the experience of playing classical music is like with the Starsea as compared with the NM2+?


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 18, 2020)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Does anyone know what the experience of playing classical music is like with the Starsea as compared with the NM2+?



I don't have the NM2+ (single DD).

In general, I'll take a single DD type IEM for classical music as they give a more authentic timbre for woodwinds, percussions and brasses. Multi BA/hybrids may be better in technical performance than single DDs in general, but a few of these multi BA types have an artificial timbre for the above acoustic instruments. Maybe they can portray E strings/strings okay, but not the percs and woodwinds, at least for me. The best timbre I've heard in these multi driver BA/hybrid types will probably be the LZ A7 and maybe Audiosense DT200, but the LZ A7 in particular has a bit of a metallic timbre for the higher treble frequencies handled by the piezo drivers, so they still won't beat a well tuned single DD in timbre, but it is still one of the best timbre I've heard in a piezo. This is just nitpicking and it's just my 2 cents, I'm sure others enjoy multi driver BA/piezo type timbre, so different strokes for different folks.

For the TRI Starsea (multi driver hybrid), actually classical music sounds quite good on the lower registers handled by the DD driver, especially for percussions, but the mids/treble frequencies handled by the BAs does have a bit of metallic BA timbre for woodwinds and brass instruments. TRI Starsea though is quite "reference" like on certain tunings and has outstanding technical performance and isolation/fit and will be a good match for classical if you ain't too OCD about timbre in the higher frequencies.


----------



## dharmasteve

baskingshark said:


> I don't have the NM2+ (single DD).
> 
> In general, I'll take a single DD type IEM for classical music as they give a more authentic timbre for woodwinds, percussions and brasses. Multi BA/hybrids may be better in technical performance than single DDs in general, but a few of these multi BA types have an artificial timbre for the above acoustic instruments. Maybe they can portray E strings/strings okay, but not the percs and woodwinds, at least for me. The best timbre I've heard in these multi driver BA/hybrid types will probably be the LZ A7 and maybe Audiosense DT200, but the LZ A7 in particular has a bit of a metallic timbre for the higher treble frequencies handled by the piezo drivers, so they still won't beat a well tuned single DD in timbre, but it is still one of the best timbre I've heard in a piezo. This is just nitpicking and it's just my 2 cents, I'm sure others enjoy multi driver BA/piezo type timbre, so different strokes for different folks.
> 
> For the TRI Starsea (multi driver hybrid), actually classical music sounds quite good on the lower registers handled by the DD driver, especially for percussions, but the mids/treble frequencies handled by the BAs does have a bit of metallic BA timbre for woodwinds and brass instruments. TRI Starsea though is quite "reference" like on certain tunings and has outstanding technical performance and isolation/fit and will be a good match for classical if you ain't too OCD about timbre in the higher frequencies.


Sorry as a lover of Classical music and also a DD lover, I really think you are mistaken. I have the Starsea and spent time with the Starlight, both with BA's and other unusual drivers and they both definitely outperform single DD's's with classical music. They both have DD's anyway. A DD has no possible way of capturing the separation, layering, resolution and detail in the higher registers making them unsuitable for a large percentage of classical music.


----------



## baskingshark

dharmasteve said:


> Sorry as a lover of Classical music and also a DD lover, I really think you are mistaken. I have the Starsea and spent time with the Starlight, both with BA's and other unusual drivers and they both definitely outperform single DD's's with classical music. They both have DD's anyway. A DD has no possible way of capturing the separation, layering, resolution and detail in the higher registers making them unsuitable for a large percentage of classical music.



We can agree to disagree on this point. There are single DD types that can hit the same resolution and technical performance as a multi BA set eg DUNU LUNA and Final Audio A8000. Though they are very expensive of course.


----------



## audio123

Sorry bro @dharmasteve. @baskingshark is right here. A TOTL DD can match a multi BA setup. Just to add on some other TOTL DD - Acoustune HS1695 TI, Beyerdynamic Xelento, Sennheiser IE 800 S, Campfire Atlas, etc


----------



## dharmasteve

baskingshark said:


> We can agree to disagree on this point. There are single DD types that can hit the same resolution and technical performance as a multi BA set eg DUNU LUNA and Final Audio A8000. Though they are very expensive of course.


I have never heard them so it would be unsound for me to comment. In my experience  it is the dedicated drivers that create the spacials of classical music. I have never heard a single DD that can do that. It's way more than timbre. It's science too.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 19, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> I have never heard them so it would be unsound for me to comment. In my experience  it is the dedicated drivers that create the spacials of classical music. I have never heard a single DD that can do that. It's way more than timbre. It's science too.



Yep agreed it is both an art (subjective stuff like timbre) and science (stuff like technicalities).

I was always of the opinion that multi BAs/hybrids beat single DDs any day in technical performance. That probably applies at ths budget to midfi segment. I stupidly auditioned the Final A8000 and Dunu LUNA the past few weeks and now i can't unhear them. I can't see common single DD IEMs in the same light any more.

@audio123 has more experience and has heard way more quantity and quality gear than me, so if he says there's other nice DDs to try, arggg now curiosity kills the cat (and wallet)!


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 19, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Yep agreed it is both an art (subjective stuff like timbre) and science (stuff like technicalities).
> 
> I was always of the opinion that multi BAs/hybrids beat single DDs any day in technical performance. That probably applies at ths budget to midfi segment. I stupidly auditioned the Final A8000 and Dunu LUNA the past few weeks and now i can't unhear them. I can't see commom single DD IEMs in the same light any more.
> 
> @audio123 has heard way more quantity and quality gear than me, so if he says there's other nice DDs to try, arggg now curiosity kills the cat (and wallet)!


The more IEMs one hears the less time one has to fully concentrate to completely develop both brain burn-in....and if one can accept it....scientific burn-in. I will never hear the beauty of the Dunu Luna, unless someone want's to send them to me to listen to. I am 100% certain that they sound better than anything I have heard....but that does not change the spacial realities. And at my lesser price levels many BA sets address the spacial issues better.


----------



## baskingshark

audio123 said:


> Sorry bro @dharmasteve. @baskingshark is right here. A TOTL DD can match a multi BA setup. Just to add on some other TOTL DD - Acoustune HS1695 TI, Beyerdynamic Xelento, Sennheiser IE 800 S, Campfire Atlas, etc



Speaking about the acoustune series, i am quite confused by their multiple options in their lineup. Do u know which is the most popular or perhaps most affordable/bang for buck in the acoustune series? Will hope to audition them if the oppoty arises (don't think can afford them haha).


----------



## audio123 (Nov 19, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Speaking about the acoustune series, i am quite confused by their multiple options in their lineup. Do u know which is the most popular or perhaps most affordable/bang for buck in the acoustune series? Will hope to audition them if the oppoty arises (don't think can afford them haha).


Just a brief introduction, HS1551 CU & HS1501 AL are the OG that started the new shell design. HS1503 AL is released later. After that, the HS1650 CU & HS1670 SS. Lastly, the flagship and my personal favourite, HS1695 TI. Not too long ago, Acoustune have successors to the HS1650 CU, HS1670 SS and HS1695 TI with HS1657 CU, HS1677 SS and HS1697 TI respectively.

The HS1695 TI is actually the most popular. Most affordable/bang for buck will be the HS1650 CU.

For me personally, I prefer
1. HS1650 CU > HS1657 CU
2. HS1677 SS > HS1670 SS
3. HS1695 TI > HS1697 TI

This clearly shows that the predecessors are not really behind their successors but this is just my own opinion. My top 3 for Acoustune: HS1695 TI, HS1677 SS, HS1650 CU.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Wow... didn't mean to start a debate here!

Thanks Baskingshark and Dharma for your detailed answers and insights. I am sure that a top-tier DD like the LUNA can beat less-expensive BA/hybrid sets. The question was more about DD and Hybrids near the same price tier. In the same price tier, BA hybrids generally offer better technicalities, and DD better tuning/timbre. I think that's agreed. But higher-end DDs can have the best timbre + the technicalities of somewhat lower-tier BA performers.

For optimal classical music listening, the TOTL DD sets are probably best, but within the lower price tiers, it's more of a shootout. It probably depends on exactly what you are looking for, technicalities or timbre, etc... in something like Starsea vs BA2+.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Sorry as a lover of Classical music and also a DD lover, I really think you are mistaken. I have the Starsea and spent time with the Starlight, both with BA's and other unusual drivers and they both definitely outperform single DD's's with classical music. They both have DD's anyway. A DD has no possible way of capturing the separation, layering, resolution and detail in the higher registers making them unsuitable for a large percentage of classical music.


Starsea: Separation, layering, resolution and detail. Exactly! It is magic.


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> Starsea: Separation, layering, resolution and detail. Exactly! It is magic.


So glad you've given it the time. Definitely a great experience with classical music. Magic is a real experience.


----------



## ChrisOc

Nimweth said:


> Starsea: Separation, layering, resolution and detail. Exactly! It is magic.



Starsea: tune as you please, beautifully textured bass when you want it, endless treble extension with no discomfort, imaging and precision. What a pleasure!


----------



## Nimweth

ChrisOc said:


> Starsea: tune as you please, beautifully textured bass when you want it, endless treble extension with no discomfort, imaging and precision. What a pleasure!


Yes, that TRI-Hi-A BA is amazing. Effortless.


----------



## ChrisOc

Nimweth said:


> Yes, that TRI-Hi-A BA is amazing. Effortless.



Proper audiophile sound quality without the price tag. I take them out of my ears after listening to classical or jazz music and I then pick them up again, I have not switched to my other IEMs for 2 weeks straight. I honestly did not think I would enjoy them so much.


----------



## IEMusic

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Wow... didn't mean to start a debate here!
> 
> Thanks Baskingshark and Dharma for your detailed answers and insights. I am sure that a top-tier DD like the LUNA can beat less-expensive BA/hybrid sets. The question was more about DD and Hybrids near the same price tier. In the same price tier, BA hybrids generally offer better technicalities, and DD better tuning/timbre. I think that's agreed. But higher-end DDs can have the best timbre + the technicalities of somewhat lower-tier BA performers.
> 
> For optimal classical music listening, the TOTL DD sets are probably best, but within the lower price tiers, it's more of a shootout. It probably depends on exactly what you are looking for, technicalities or timbre, etc... in something like Starsea vs BA2+.


Good debate.  I agree with this assessment.  “BA hybrids generally offer better technicalities, and DD better tuning/timbre“ I agree with this in a general sense, as you stated.  

It’s when talking specifics that it‘s all gray, and the true answer is “it depends”.  I’ve heard single DDs with poor timbral accuracy, and have heard complex hybrids/tribrids that sound remarkably natural.  I‘ve also heard a single DD with amazing instrument separation, imaging, and soundstage (example: NM2+), but single DDs that have such technicalities are rare, and I didn’t believe that those qualities could exist with a single DD until I heard the NM2+.  Other than just instrument separation and imaging, multi-driver IEMs are *generally* more adept at handling very complex music passages without compression.  So when talking about classical music, with very dynamic symphonic music, probably only the very best/most expensive single DD IEMs can handle it.  This is one of the NM2+ weaknesses.  It does suffer from dynamic and imaging compression with very complex music.

My 2c.


----------



## xanlamin

You guys pip my interest! What IEM is this? The TRI Starsea?


----------



## ChrisOc (Nov 19, 2020)

xanlamin said:


> You guys pip my interest! What IEM is this? The TRI Starsea?



New IEMs from TRI (KBEAR sister brand). 8mm DD, 1 Knowles BA and 1 BA developed in house. In essence reference set but with 4 tuning options.


----------



## cappuchino (Nov 19, 2020)

Has anyone tried BGVP wide bore tips? It's selling for a dollar a pair.



Spoiler: Tips


----------



## Slater

sub30 said:


> Has anyone tried BGVP wide bore tips? It's selling for a dollar a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tips



I have a few pairs on their way, but I haven’t received them yet.


----------



## cappuchino

Slater said:


> I have a few pairs on their way, but I haven’t received them yet.


Hope you share your impressions on them...


----------



## Ziggomatic

I'm tempted to pick up a used Dunu DK-2001, but I already have the DK-3001 (non-pro version). Anyone heard both and care to comment on whether having both would be a good or bad idea?

If it's just an inferior earphone, I'll pass. But if it's around as good and different enough, I think I'm keen on getting it.


----------



## lgcubana

Ziggomatic said:


> I'm tempted to pick up a used Dunu DK-2001, but I already have the DK-3001 (non-pro version). Anyone heard both and care to comment on whether having both would be a good or bad idea?
> 
> If it's just an inferior earphone, I'll pass. But if it's around as good and different enough, I think I'm keen on getting it.


There’s a thread for the DK-2001: Link
Also, Dunu has stopped production.  So the resale value should be good, if you don’t like ‘em.


----------



## Slater

sub30 said:


> Hope you share your impressions on them...



Of course


----------



## trumpethead

sub30 said:


> Has anyone tried BGVP wide bore tips? It's selling for a dollar a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tips


Link please.


----------



## cappuchino

trumpethead said:


> Link please.


Here: Shopee.com

I don't know if you're from SEA but if I remember correctly, Shopee's not available in Americas and Europe.


----------



## superuser1

audio123 said:


> HS1650 CU


I was going to name this and the Xelento..


----------



## audio123

superuser1 said:


> I was going to name this and the Xelento..


HS1650 CU is an excellent DD. Quite a shame that its successor 1657 CU cannot replicate or better the performance.


----------



## Nimweth

TRI Starsea review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-starsea.24691/reviews#item-review-24785


----------



## baskingshark

So the Black Friday Aliexpress sale has started, any of you guys seen any nice deals? In general, the prices look a bit meh this sale, lesser discounted quantums and lesser coupons on offer when compared to the recent 11/11 sale.

So far I've seen a great deal in the *TRN V90S *on the TRN official store, it's going at $19.90 USD (usual price $50 USD). Good price at $19.90, but at $50 there's tough competition, so I wouldn't recommend it strongly at full price.
TRN V90S is a V shaped set, good technicalities, not as hot in upper mids as the usual TRN/KZs out there. Timbre is okay for acoustic instruments considering it has BAs handling the higher frequencies, but can be a bit nasal for vocals.  Isolation average. There's a 10 - 12 kHz area spike that may trouble younger folks with good hearing, but for most other folks it should be quite smooth. Bass is very extended and textured. It has quite recessed mids, so not for mid lovers or vocal lovers.

Another possible deal is the *Audiosense TX15*, going at $14.50 USD, usual price $29. It is a single DD set, non detachable cable. V shaped set, good timbre and tonality, but below average technicalities, can't keep up with fast/complex music. Bass can be slow and boomy with midbass bleed. Comes with nice accessories. At $29 USD, not recommended. I got it at $9.50 USD on 11/11 after coupon gymnastics (from the discounted $14.50 price), so at sub $10 USD, maybe worth a consideration for folks who want good timbre and listen to less complex music arrangements, or for those newer to the CHIFI circuit.


----------



## lgcubana (Nov 23, 2020)

There's $3 USD, PayPal instant discount
&
(expiring very soon) $8 USD, off of +$80 purchase.  "2020FRIDAY"


----------



## baskingshark

https://hifigo.com/collections/flash-deals

HIFIGO is having a black friday sale. Some of their stuff is quite discounted, like Topping gear.

The Topping L30 is going at $110, dang I bought it for more just a month back. It is just an amp, but is very neutral and transparent, only single ended though, but very well implemented, dark background without hiss. The best part is that it has 3 gain switches (-9 dB to 0 dB to +9 dB) so it can drive anything from big power hungry headphones/planars to very sensitive multi BA type IEMs. It does get quite warm with longer listening sessions, especially on high gain usage, but it isn't as hot as tube amps.

It has very good reviews on audioscience review: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...topping-l30-headphone-amplifier-review.15226/
Though of course measurements are just one component, so YMMV.


----------



## trellus

baskingshark said:


> https://hifigo.com/collections/flash-deals
> 
> HIFIGO is having a black friday sale. Some of their stuff is quite discounted, like Topping gear.
> 
> ...


HIFIGO confuses me... I ordered a TRI I3 a little over a week ago and I have a FedEx tracking number already as of Nov 14 but it has said “ready to ship“ and status hasn’t updated, from Santa Ana, CA; is it that perhaps that’s just the US side of a shipping journey and it’s awaiting receipt from China, perhaps? 😅


----------



## baskingshark

trellus said:


> HIFIGO confuses me... I ordered a TRI I3 a little over a week ago and I have a FedEx tracking number already as of Nov 14 but it has said “ready to ship“ and status hasn’t updated, from Santa Ana, CA; is it that perhaps that’s just the US side of a shipping journey and it’s awaiting receipt from China, perhaps? 😅



Hmm maybe u can message them, their CS is quite on the ball? Maybe 11/11 is messing things up with the big backlog of orders? Indeed, I have stuff I ordered from Aliexpress on 11/11 which hasn't even shipped yet, which I have half a mind to cancel.

FWIW, I have bought about 5 items from Hifigo so far (but never during big sales like 11/11), and they managed to get the stuff sent to me within a week or two using priority shipping.


----------



## trellus

baskingshark said:


> Hmm maybe u can message them, their CS is quite on the ball? Maybe 11/11 is messing things up with the big backlog of orders? Indeed, I have stuff I ordered from Aliexpress on 11/11 which hasn't even shipped yet, which I have half a mind to cancel.
> 
> FWIW, I have bought about 5 items from Hifigo so far (but never during big sales like 11/11), and they managed to get the stuff sent to me within a week or two using priority shipping.



thanks! Yeah since it has only been a week, I didn’t think much of it since I figured it was coming from China and they haven’t actually sent me an email or text saying it has shipped but their web site encouraged me to download Shop to track the order and I did and it’s from that app only and not on the Hifigo web site logged in they I see the FedEx tracking number ...

...but this may be a case of user error since it appears the tracking number is unrelated to my Hifigo order and was just adjacent to it 😂

at any rate, I did contact Hifigo and was pleasantly surprised that they responded IN FOUR MINUTES which is ridiculously fast, so you are spot on about their CS being “quite on the ball,” they tell me they expect to ship it today or tomorrow. 🙌🏽


----------



## goms80

baskingshark said:


> So the Black Friday Aliexpress sale has started, any of you guys seen any nice deals? In general, the prices look a bit meh this sale, lesser discounted quantums and lesser coupons on offer when compared to the recent 11/11 sale.
> 
> So far I've seen a great deal in the *TRN V90S *on the TRN official store, it's going at $19.90 USD (usual price $50 USD). Good price at $19.90, but at $50 there's tough competition, so I wouldn't recommend it strongly at full price.
> TRN V90S is a V shaped set, good technicalities, not as hot in upper mids as the usual TRN/KZs out there. Timbre is okay for acoustic instruments considering it has BAs handling the higher frequencies, but can be a bit nasal for vocals.  Isolation average. There's a 10 - 12 kHz area spike that may trouble younger folks with good hearing, but for most other folks it should be quite smooth. Bass is very extended and textured. It has quite recessed mids, so not for mid lovers or vocal lovers.
> ...



I'm looking at Tin HiFi T2 only.


----------



## baskingshark

goms80 said:


> I'm looking at Tin HiFi T2 only.



Why don't u pay a bit more to get the Tin T2 Plus. It is a true upgrade with more bass than the regular Tin T2. I found the original Tin T2 very anemic in the bass.

Tin T2 Plus really has very good tonality and timbre, smooth and non offensive (some might find it too boring though). Technicalities are average, but for these Tin products which contain MMCX, best to buy from somewhere with a good returns policy as they may have QC issues with the MMCX components.


----------



## furyossa

What bothers me more about the T2 is not only the "anemic" bass, which can correct with a few simple mods and EQ.
The fit issue is the main reason for me and not just for "str-8 up" wearing but "over-ear" also.
The weight is more concentrated in the back of the shell and with "the help" of the cable there is frequent falling out.
The egonomics and  bass  (according to @baskingshark) are better on Tin T2 Plus


----------



## goms80

baskingshark said:


> Why don't u pay a bit more to get the Tin T2 Plus. It is a true upgrade with more bass than the regular Tin T2. I found the original Tin T2 very anemic in the bass.
> 
> Tin T2 Plus really has very good tonality and timbre, smooth and non offensive (some might find it too boring though). Technicalities are average, but for these Tin products which contain MMCX, best to buy from somewhere with a good returns policy as they may have QC issues with the MMCX components.



I made comparisons between the two and I liked what I saw on T2 Plus, but I wanted to see that quiet sound of T2.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

sub30 said:


> Has anyone tried BGVP wide bore tips? It's selling for a dollar a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tips



Waiting for my shipment as well. Have ordered all of their variants. They seem decent but knowing Chi-Fi it might be a well edited copy of generic tips😆

Only hope is that BGVP mostly deals in mid-fi gear so expecting it create at least decent tips. Fingers crossed. I should receive them in 10-15 days.


----------



## IEMusic

goms80 said:


> I made comparisons between the two and I liked what I saw on T2 Plus, but I wanted to see that quiet sound of T2.


I agree, there is something very soothing about the T2‘s sound, and vocals sound very sweet on it.  I still like it.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

goms80 said:


> I made comparisons between the two and I liked what I saw on T2 Plus, but I wanted to see that quiet sound of T2.



Only other gripe with T2 is that they're very uncomfortable when worn over-ear. Just ensure you have a return possible because T2/Pro have a bunch of teeny-weeny issues. T2+ improves on all of those including SQ. My 2c although YMMV.


----------



## chinmie

goms80 said:


> I made comparisons between the two and I liked what I saw on T2 Plus, but I wanted to see that quiet sound of T2.



i still have a soft spot for the original T2, because there's quite nothing sounded like that in the price range, or any, for that matter.

i personally don't find the bass anemic at all, and also think the treble is a bit brittle. 

but i agree with the other's : the fit seems stubbornly trying to get out of the ears. only limited selections of silicone eartips work, and i much prefer using them cable down. 

the T2 Plus however, for me it's tuned like a dream and fits like a glove. it shouldn't be grouped in the T2 family at all in my opinion, but i guess they ran out of numbers


----------



## Slater

furyossa said:


> What bothers me more about the T2 is not only the "anemic" bass, which can correct with a few simple mods and EQ.
> The fit issue is the main reason for me and not just for "str-8 up" wearing but "over-ear" also.
> The weight is more concentrated in the back of the shell and with "the help" of the cable there is frequent falling out.
> The egonomics and  bass  (according to @baskingshark) are better on Tin T2 Plus



YES, totally agree!!! A terrible shell design, which I could never get to fit properly. Congrats to those people who have no fitment issues.

The same basic crappy shell layout/design is also why I had to skip every release until the T2 Plus. Thankfully they had the sense to go with a more ergonomic fit on the T2 Plus, which I thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## etlouis

IEMusic said:


> I agree, there is something very soothing about the T2‘s sound, and vocals sound very sweet on it.  I still like it.



Tin T2, KZs aren't bad entry points but I find it hard to recommend since quality products like Oppoty blon exists. With a cable upgrade, maybe oppoty is the only thing that stands their ground in the face of higher priced opponents, say versus 1 DD iems. Iems like JVC HA-FDX1. Or I dare say even A8000. I'm considering buying 10 of these and handing them out like candy in Halloween.

There was this time where a brand would get hyped by the community. BGVP DMG, Tin T2, CCA C16, KZ 10pro, Fearless audio... etc. And only Blon03 (now blon01 I guess), withstood the test of time. All the other iems are in a box collecting dust. Then there is TWS like Sony xm1000 for portability, skipping the daps and wires. Ability to take phone calls. Noise cancelling. 

The sound quality of XM1000 straight out of a phone isn't anything that cheap hifi can shake a stick at either. It's that good.


----------



## RikudouGoku

etlouis said:


> Tin T2, KZs aren't bad entry points but I find it hard to recommend since quality products like Oppoty blon exists. With a cable upgrade, maybe oppoty is the only thing that stands their ground in the face of higher priced opponents, say versus 1 DD iems. Iems like JVC HA-FDX1. Or I dare say even A8000. I'm considering buying 10 of these and handing them out like candy in Halloween.
> 
> There was this time where a brand would get hyped by the community. BGVP DMG, Tin T2, CCA C16, KZ 10pro, Fearless audio... etc. And only Blon03 (now blon01 I guess), withstood the test of time. All the other iems are in a box collecting dust. Then there is TWS like Sony xm1000 for portability, skipping the daps and wires. Ability to take phone calls. Noise cancelling.
> 
> The sound quality of XM1000 straight out of a phone isn't anything that cheap hifi can shake a stick at either. It's that good.


The problem with the blon 03 that prevents it from being the absolute best starter iem, is that the fit could be horrible for some people. And for the newbies, they definitely do not have a tip collection to tip roll with.


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 23, 2020)

The nice thing about Chi-Fi is that if you're new to the scene, there's a lot of options you can try in order to figure out what you like for not very much money at all. So I would encourage exploring these different brands, be it KZ, Tin, BLON or even Moondrop, rather than just giving one blanket recommendation and calling it a day.

By the way, it looks like TRN has ended their V90S fire sale - it's now back at its usual price.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> The problem with the blon 03 that prevents it from being the absolute best starter iem, is that the fit could be horrible for some people. And for the newbies, they definitely do not have a tip collection to tip roll with.



Agreed, fit is one big issue on the BLON BL-03, a lot of newbies or even lay consumers won't do tiprolling and just use it with stock accessories OOTB, and if they can't get good fit they will just walk away thinking it sucks. I did buy a BLON BL-03 as a gift earlier this year for a relative. I even provided some spinfits along with it to give some extension to the infamous short nozzle, but she still couldn't get a good fit on the BL-03 and returned it to me, sadly. She still swears by her Beats earphones and apple stock buds LOL!

BL-03 is a very good bang for buck IEM though, don't get me wrong, I think the BL-03 has excellent timbre and tonality and can compete with some $100 region IEMs in the sole areas of timbre and tonality. But the below average technical performance and slow bloaty bass of the BL-03 are other areas that holds it back from being a true giant killer, other than the aforementioned fit problems.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Agreed, fit is one big issue on the BLON BL-03, a lot of newbies or even lay consumers won't do tiprolling and just use it with stock accessories OOTB, and if they can't get good fit they will just walk away thinking it sucks. I did buy a BLON BL-03 as a gift earlier this year for a relative. I even provided some spinfits along with it to give some extension to the infamous short nozzle, but she still couldn't get a good fit on the BL-03 and returned it to me, sadly. She still swears by her Beats earphones and apple stock buds LOL!
> 
> BL-03 is a very good bang for buck IEM though, don't get me wrong, I think the BL-03 has excellent timbre and tonality and can compete with some $100 region IEMs in the sole areas of timbre and tonality. But the below average technical performance and slow bloaty bass of the BL-03 are other areas that holds it back from being a true giant killer, other than the aforementioned fit problems.


Mesh mod reduces the bloat and helps the technicalities. That makes it sound better to me.


----------



## dharmasteve

Of course things change, but both the Tin T2 and the Blon 03 were game changers and brought great sound quality to Mr Ordinary. Both pushed up the sound quality of IEMs and gave a kick up the backside to ChiFi. Now the quality of emerging ChiFi IEMs is generally fantastic.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Mesh mod reduces the bloat and helps the technicalities. That makes it sound better to me.



If lay consumers and those new to the hobby don't even know about tiprolling to address fit issues on the BL03, i highly doubt they will know what is a mesh mod TBH.


----------



## chinmie

etlouis said:


> Tin T2, KZs aren't bad entry points but I find it hard to recommend since quality products like Oppoty blon exists. With a cable upgrade, maybe oppoty is the only thing that stands their ground in the face of higher priced opponents, say versus 1 DD iems. Iems like JVC HA-FDX1. Or I dare say even A8000. I'm considering buying 10 of these and handing them out like candy in Halloween.
> 
> There was this time where a brand would get hyped by the community. BGVP DMG, Tin T2, CCA C16, KZ 10pro, Fearless audio... etc. And only Blon03 (now blon01 I guess), withstood the test of time. All the other iems are in a box collecting dust. Then there is TWS like Sony xm1000 for portability, skipping the daps and wires. Ability to take phone calls. Noise cancelling.
> 
> The sound quality of XM1000 straight out of a phone isn't anything that cheap hifi can shake a stick at either. It's that good.



you're talking about the older WF-1000X or the the newer XM3? un-EQed, i prefer the older one in signature. the XM3 beats it in every other categories though.. and if EQed, the XM3 has a better driver capabilities. 

true, there's something to their sound (with the wonders of their good digital tuning i suppose) that even some chifis can't get past. i too lately prefer to use my TWSs than wired for general daily uses. 

then again, i also put my T2+ (and five other IEMs) and a BT20S Pro together, so i get the best of both worlds of sound and practicality


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> If lay consumers and those new to the hobby don't even know about tiprolling to address fit issues on the BL03, i highly doubt they will know what is a mesh mod TBH.


yeah, true but I meant more for you guys to try it.


----------



## unifutomaki (Nov 23, 2020)

chinmie said:


> you're talking about the older WF-1000X or the the newer XM3? un-EQed, i prefer the older one in signature. the XM3 beats it in every other categories though.. and if EQed, the XM3 has a better driver capabilities.
> 
> true, there's something to their sound (with the wonders of their good digital tuning i suppose) that even some chifis can't get past. i too lately prefer to use my TWSs than wired for general daily uses.
> 
> then again, i also put my T2+ (and five other IEMs) and a BT20S Pro together, so i get the best of both worlds of sound and practicality



As far as I'm concerned, they'll have to pry my wired IEMs out of my cold dead hands 

Investing in Bluetooth gear after going to all the trouble to find a nice DAP makes no sense to me because the source no longer makes any difference whatsoever and every Bluetooth thingamabob has its own DAC and amp built in. Not to mention the fact that the sealed-in batteries will inevitably die, and then they'll have to go back for a service.

Edit:
Perhaps it's fine if you have the Sonys or Airpods and don't mind paying either company for the privilege of continuing to use your existing gear, but I imagine that all the ChiFi TWS, Anker, Taotronics or whatever are going to become landfill plastic when their tiny batteries inevitably become exhausted. 

Believe me, I'm not an old person, but I think we'd be better off if companies had stuck with powering things off AA batteries and gumstick rechargeables. That is the sole reason why my vintage Sony ANC IEMs work as well today as they did in 2009. Pop in a fresh AA into the ANC module and you're literally good to go. Yes, the use of an AA cell means that the module is a thicc boi, but this thing will keep on working indefinitely or at least until the fixed cables give out. At that point I'll probably find someone to recable them, and keep going.





_rechargeable AAs: a sustainable future_​
-ends old man rant for the day-


----------



## chinmie

unifutomaki said:


> As far as I'm concerned, they'll have to pry my wired IEMs out of my cold dead hands
> 
> Investing in Bluetooth gear after going to all the trouble to find a nice DAP makes no sense to me because the source no longer makes any difference whatsoever and every Bluetooth thingamabob has its own DAC and amp built in. Not to mention the fact that the sealed-in batteries will inevitably die, and then they'll have to go back for a service.



true, that's why i try to keep my TWS spending to mid or lower, as i treat them as more of a convenience items. the higher priced ones TWS i have, i only buy them if there's a customer service centers around in case the battery died (or any other problems occur). 

however, truth be told, even some bluetooth neckbands i have from 3 years ago still maintain their battery life to this day

for wired, i prefer using my BT dacs anyway, as i usually use my phone/tablet as source.

also even dedicated DAPs have sealed in batteries nowadays, so similar problem there too


----------



## IEMusic

unifutomaki said:


> As far as I'm concerned, they'll have to pry my wired IEMs out of my cold dead hands
> 
> Investing in Bluetooth gear after going to all the trouble to find a nice DAP makes no sense to me because the source no longer makes any difference whatsoever and every Bluetooth thingamabob has its own DAC and amp built in. Not to mention the fact that the sealed-in batteries will inevitably die, and then they'll have to go back for a service.


I haven’t been able to convince myself to buy anything wireless other than cheap Bluetooth IEMs.  I ultimately view them as disposable, so far.  The AKG N400 has had my attention though.


----------



## trellus

The problem with TWS generally is that I already have wired IEMs whose sound I like and the TWS gear doesn’t sound like them 😅

That’s one reason why things like the TRN BT20S Pro pique my interest but it’s hard to figure out which 2-pin I need for a plain old KZ ZSN, the “S Type” or the 0.75mm or the 0.78mm? 🤔


----------



## chinmie

trellus said:


> The problem with TWS generally is that I already have wired IEMs whose sound I like and the TWS gear doesn’t sound like them 😅
> 
> That’s one reason why things like the TRN BT20S Pro pique my interest but it’s hard to figure out which 2-pin I need for a plain old KZ ZSN, the “S Type” or the 0.75mm or the 0.78mm? 🤔




your ZSN has protruding 2pin just like the ZSX, right? i have the regular 0.78mm 2pin that i use for my Kanas.. it can fit too with the ZSX, but i recently bought this version for my ZSX and it fit much more secure, so I'd recommend this one


----------



## trellus

chinmie said:


> your ZSN has protruding 2pin just like the ZSX, right? i have the regular 0.78mm 2pin that i use for my Kanas.. it can fit too with the ZSX, but i recently bought this version for my ZSX and it fit much more secure, so I'd recommend this one



Oooo, thanks!  Yes, just pulled them out, if the 0.75mm-S 2-pin works best, I'll definitely give that one a try -- looking for a TWS solution for my brother, who was used to cheap ear buds and thinks the ZSN is the best thing since sliced bread (gifted it to him 2 years ago for Christmas and he still swears by it), but has been unimpressed by volume on popular TWS -- the man is deaf, I swear, lol, but the ZSN plugged into the Apple dongle is loud enough for him so I just need something TWS that gets that loud and he'll be happy.


----------



## furyossa (Nov 23, 2020)

chinmie said:


> i still have a soft spot for the original T2, because there's quite nothing sounded like that in the price range, or any, for that matter.
> 
> i personally don't find the bass anemic at all, and also think the treble is a bit brittle.
> 
> ...


I know that people won't talk about this company but let's be real. What about D.T.6 (not pro). Price on sale $18, tribrid (DD+BA+Piezo), fun and not offensive sound.
It resembles in shape a little on Philips Fidelio S2. Even it combines ceramic and metal material for the shell (heavy shell) the weight is well distributed in the front and
not have a "fit" problem as T2. Don't get me wrong I love my T2 but I have to admit, I prefer D.T.6 more. Also price vs performance, just amazing


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

furyossa said:


> I know that people won't talk about this company but let's be real. What about D.T.6 (not pro). Price on sale $18, tribrid (DD+BA+Piezo), fun and not offensive sound.
> It resembles in shape a little on Philips Fidelio S2. Even it combines ceramic and metal material for the shell (heavy shell) the weight is well distributed in the front and
> not have a "fit" problem as T2. Don't get me wrong I love my T2 but I have to admit, I prefer D.T.6 more. Also price vs performance, just amazing



It is another excellent recommendation in that price point. So is CCA C10 (non pro). C10 actually has better SQ than D..T..6 and doesn't require a dedicated amp to drive them. Piezos are power hungry and only reason why newbies wouldn't like them as they won't be loud enough via a smartphone. Although they can driven easily via a laptop with a decent soundcard but most of the times IEMs are used for music on the go.


----------



## furyossa (Nov 23, 2020)

Dani157 said:


> It is another excellent recommendation in that price point. So is CCA C10 (non pro). C10 actually has better SQ than D..T..6 and doesn't require a dedicated amp to drive them. Piezos are power hungry and only reason why newbies wouldn't like them as they won't be loud enough via a smartphone. Although they can driven easily via a laptop with a decent soundcard but most of the times IEMs are used for music on the go.


Absolutely. That's why we have many different and affordable choices to enjoy


----------



## trellus

furyossa said:


> Absolutely. That's why we have many different and affordable choices to enjoy



For sure!  And I have both the CCA C10 and the Dee Tee 6 (non-Pro), and I think the Di Ti 6 are "more exciting" so I like them for that better, the C10 are less exciting but more easy-going, and I like them for that.  I use both of these at the gym connected to my ES100 via Bluetooth and think they're both great buys!


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Nov 23, 2020)

furyossa said:


> I know that people won't talk about this company but let's be real. What about D.T.6 (not pro). Price on sale $18, tribrid (DD+BA+Piezo), fun and not offensive sound.
> It resembles in shape a little on Philips Fidelio S2. Even it combines ceramic and metal material for the shell (heavy shell) the weight is well distributed in the front and
> not have a "fit" problem as T2. Don't get me wrong I love my T2 but I have to admit, I prefer D.T.6 more. Also price vs performance, just amazing



D.T.6. has quite a fan base here. Original, not pro [although that's also liked]. Supposed to have an amazing soundstage or technicalities or something, even though the timbre is weird.

Fit is controversial. But the tips, oddly, are sometimes the best ones for tough-fitting IEMs like the BL-03 and other weird ones.

It bugs me that the sale price is $18, though, because it was once offered in 2019 for $16. Why pay $18 when you can pay $16 

Also, as indicated above, C10 (original) would be a great gym IEM. A little laid-back, but it still has decent bass and strong mids.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

ShakeThoseCans said:


> D.T.6. has quite a fan base here. Original, not pro [although that's also liked]. Supposed to have an amazing soundstage or technicalities or something, even though the timbre is weird.
> 
> Fit is controversial. But the tips, oddly, are sometimes the best ones for tough-fitting IEMs like the BL-03 and other weird ones.
> 
> ...



I have both and I prefer Pro over the original as they have better highs and lows punch great especially with foam tips. I think the timbre is inconsistent, for some tracks it is spot on but on some tracks it sounds like What. Maybe some tuning flaw but still very enjoyable when I got them. DeeT6 has its own flaws but both are great IEMs in sub 20 bracket along with ZSN and EDX.


----------



## PROblemdetected

etlouis said:


> Tin T2, KZs aren't bad entry points but I find it hard to recommend since quality products like Oppoty blon exists. With a cable upgrade, maybe oppoty is the only thing that stands their ground in the face of higher priced opponents, say versus 1 DD iems. Iems like JVC HA-FDX1. Or I dare say even A8000. I'm considering buying 10 of these and handing them out like candy in Halloween.
> 
> There was this time where a brand would get hyped by the community. BGVP DMG, Tin T2, CCA C16, KZ 10pro, Fearless audio... etc. And only Blon03 (now blon01 I guess), withstood the test of time. All the other iems are in a box collecting dust. Then there is TWS like Sony xm1000 for portability, skipping the daps and wires. Ability to take phone calls. Noise cancelling.
> 
> The sound quality of XM1000 straight out of a phone isn't anything that cheap hifi can shake a stick at either. It's that good.



🤦🤦🤦


----------



## peter123

RikudouGoku said:


> The problem with the blon 03 that prevents it from being the absolute best starter iem, is that the fit could be horrible for some people. And for the newbies, they definitely do not have a tip collection to tip roll with.



And the blown out of proportion mid bass for some


----------



## RikudouGoku

peter123 said:


> And the blown out of proportion mid bass for some


True, but I fixed that with the mesh mod though.


----------



## furyossa (Nov 24, 2020)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> D.T.6. has quite a fan base here. Original, not pro [although that's also liked]. Supposed to have an amazing soundstage or technicalities or something, even though the timbre is weird.
> 
> Fit is controversial. But the tips, oddly, are sometimes the best ones for tough-fitting IEMs like the BL-03 and other weird ones.
> 
> ...


This model does not lose value over time. Look at it this way. Let’s say you want to make this model as a DIY project.
Obviously you need some shells, drivers, mmcx sockets, cable ... right? Only the shell will cost over $20 not to mention the drivers and plus their tuning.
The "company" which stands behind *d.t.6*, started copying other branded models in the sense that it used the design of well-known manufacturers with its own drivers.
These models were not so bad especially their multi-drives configurations, at that time. I think that everything changed with *d.t.8* (older brother of d.t.6).





This product has an unusual but still the original design. Shells are very nice machined - goldish anodized aluminum. 2DD+2BA are housed in this little enclosure.
Each subsequent product uses state-of-the-art technology as far as the hardware itself is concerned. The only thing that takes them away from the very top is average tuning and lack of consistency. I really respect their hard work and effort. We all know that nowadays it is very difficult to maintain in this business,
especially as a competitor to high-end companies


----------



## Podster (Nov 24, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> True, but I fixed that with the mesh mod though.



Well even with the mesh mod I personally still prefer the T2 Plus to the BL03 but I have been known to be an odd ball now and then  For my ears it was the best end results of all the Tin T's (As well as the best looking plus I've never had a comfortable fit with that shell design whether a Tin or DQSM D2002)!





Well said @furyossa , I've a mind to dig thru my boxes and find my old DT8's and give them a go again. See you have yours balanced, good call


----------



## chinmie

Podster said:


> Well even with the mesh mod I personally still prefer the T2 Plus to the BL03 but I have been known to be an odd ball now and then  For my ears it was the best end results of all the Tin T's



that makes two of us then 
the T2+ is my version of everyone's BL03. i still recommend the BL03 to my friends though because it's cheaper price. 
now I'm still waiting for my order of the BL01 to be shipped (along with the Tape Pro and the A7). can't wait to verify what others have said about it, that it's an improvement of the BL03


----------



## Podster

I can't really speak of the Tape Pro as I never jumped on that train however I'm 110% sure you are going to be digging the A7's


----------



## courierdriver

RikudouGoku said:


> The problem with the blon 03 that prevents it from being the absolute best starter iem, is that the fit could be horrible for some people. And for the newbies, they definitely do not have a tip collection to tip roll with.


Yes, that's definitely true. But even for those who are not Newbees, the past opinions on fit have been enough to drive people away from an amazing sounding set. I was one of those but I recently had the opportunity to get the BLON BL03 through a trade for an unopened Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 (non beryllium version). Having followed the BL03 thread for the past year, I learned some of the mods that could help with fit. I immediately took the small eartips provided as stock in the box, and used a sharp box cutting knife to cut out a small piece of the stem of the silicone eartips and slide them over the very small stems of the BL03. Then, I slid my wider bore large Newbee foam tips over that and got a nice secure fit. Then, I added an SPC balanced cable from Nicehck to replace the crappy single ended stock cable and I was good to go. After almost 3 weeks of listening to them, I'm kicking myself in the a** for not having jumped on them much sooner. My fear that they wouldn't fit me kept me away. So, I bought the Urbanfun ISSO14 (plus the CCA C10 PRO) thinking they would be more to my liking. Neither of them were. The BL03 is really great sounding and very easy to mod in many ways to achieve excellent sound. The lesson learned for me is; don't discount a potential purchase just because it doesn't LOOK like it will fit. As a dude who comes from hi end home audio; I can tell you it's WAYYYY more of a pitas to set up speakers in a room, than it is to get iems to fit your ears.


----------



## zenki

Finally... time to take the trash out


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

chinmie said:


> that makes two of us then
> the T2+ is my version of everyone's BL03. i still recommend the BL03 to my friends though because it's cheaper price.
> now I'm still waiting for my order of the BL01 to be shipped (along with the Tape Pro and the A7). can't wait to verify what others have said about it, that it's an improvement of the BL03



Absolutely. T2+ is what I wanted Blons to be.


----------



## Podster (Nov 25, 2020)

Dani157 said:


> Absolutely. T2+ is what I wanted Blons to be.



Apparently it cost extra I’m just glad Tin reworked the T2 all the way around😁forgot to add I've been in this combo all morning up in our attic digging out the little ladies Christmas trunks, is 11:53AM too early for a beer! Whew, not as young as I used to be  





T2+BTR3K


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Podster said:


> Apparently it cost extra I’m just glad Tin reworked the T2 all the way around😁



If you add cost of a new cable and tips then both cost roundabout same. 😆 +1 on Tin revamping themselves with T2+. It's a refreshing IEM in the budget category.


----------



## chinmie

just a little share of experience: i used Symbio peel tips on my T2+ since day one, and haven't found the need to replace them because it sounded great already.. but i started thinking maybe i should tip roll, in case i missed an even better eartips pairing.

so yesterday i tried a couple, and at first i thought it doesn't change the overall tuning too much, so i settled with some Sony Hybrid because it has more grip than the Symbio. 

i thought all is well, but today i was listening to some songs on my playlist, and felt that the overall sound (while still have the similar balance of tuning) became too warm.. like drinking room temperature beer/coke, essentially the same thing, but just not as good. 
like it sounded similar, but something's held back and make the overall experience unpleasant. 

so i changed it back to Symbio, and the sound just got "livelier" all across the frequency. 

the point of this rambling? spend more time on tip rolling, even if it means just to make a full circle to where we started. at least we have better assurance.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

I like the RHA dual density tips on the T2+.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

I prefer Sennheiser CX 3.00 tips on T2+. Although unfortunately I have placed all my tips at my workplace and haven't had the opportunity to pick them up due to Covid lockdown. I would surely love something with wide bore on them like Spiral Dots or Whirlwinds. I'm eagerly awaiting my BGVP tips and will play around with them when I get them.


----------



## courierdriver

Podster said:


> Apparently it cost extra I’m just glad Tin reworked the T2 all the way around😁forgot to add I've been in this combo all morning up in our attic digging out the little ladies Christmas trunks, is 11:53AM too early for a beer! Whew, not as young as I used to be
> 
> 
> 
> T2+BTR3K


Never too early for a beer for this imbiber...unless you  gotta work or drive. On my days off work, I've been known to start at 8AM or earlier. Yeah, I shut myself down around noon, have a nap and start up again around 4 or 5 pm. Don't feel guilty. Relaxing is awesome, no matter when you have the opportunity to do so. Take advantage of your free time, bro!


----------



## mochill

zenki said:


> Finally... time to take the trash out


How you liking the AE3


----------



## zenki

@mochill Too early too tell.
You got it as well?


----------



## mochill

zenki said:


> @mochill Too early too tell.
> You got it as well?


Yup


----------



## RikudouGoku

Is anyone else having delays on shipment with 11/11 orders? Its been 2 weeks now and AK audio still hasnt shipped out my order yet...(and I paid for DHL express too..)


----------



## phthora

RikudouGoku said:


> Is anyone else having delays on shipment with 11/11 orders? Its been 2 weeks now and AK audio still hasnt shipped out my order yet...(and I paid for DHL express too..)



One order of mine is arriving in the next day or two. The three others haven't shipped yet, including one from Linsoul on the 8th.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Is anyone else having delays on shipment with 11/11 orders? Its been 2 weeks now and AK audio still hasnt shipped out my order yet...(and I paid for DHL express too..)



They probably did not even have stock or only order a certain amount from the orders they receive.

Everything I have ordered has shipped and I have received one of them already the Senf MT 300.


----------



## RikudouGoku

phthora said:


> One order of mine is arriving in the next day or two. The three others haven't shipped yet, including one from Linsoul on the 8th.


Ok, then I am not alone in suffering lol.   



TheVortex said:


> They probably did not even have stock or only order a certain amount from the orders they receive.
> 
> Everything I have ordered has shipped and I have received one of them already the Senf MT 300.


Probably what happened. A lot more orders than they expected.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

RikudouGoku said:


> Ok, then I am not alone in suffering lol.


I received my DHL order but even that took weeks. The rest of my orders are all on their way but none have arrived.


----------



## povidlo

TheVortex said:


> They probably did not even have stock or only order a certain amount from the orders they receive.
> 
> Everything I have ordered has shipped and I have received one of them already the Senf MT 300.


Any first impressions on Senf'y?


----------



## sutosuto

RikudouGoku said:


> Is anyone else having delays on shipment with 11/11 orders? Its been 2 weeks now and AK audio still hasnt shipped out my order yet...(and I paid for DHL express too..)


Few of mine have arrived but all were shipped. 
Of course, they are not from ak audio, good luck to you.


----------



## TheVortex

povidlo said:


> Any first impressions on Senf'y?



Only briefly tried them but the presentation is amazing for the £50 I paid and no custom charges either. They have a detailed presentation but only tried them for a minute as I am working on one thing at a time.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> Only briefly tried them but the presentation is amazing for the £50 I paid and no custom charges either. They have a detailed presentation but only tried them for a minute as I am working on one thing at a time.


Presentation as in the sound? Or the accessories/packaging?

How is the fit? It looks kinda weird lol.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Presentation as in the sound? Or the accessories/packaging?
> 
> How is the fit? It looks kinda weird lol.



Presentation of the packaging and not sound as I only tried them very briefly.


----------



## MikonJuice

Any planar iems for $200?

Never had one, and the Tri I3 kind of got me curious. Is this a good beginning set to experiment the "planar mids"?


----------



## unifutomaki

MikonJuice said:


> Any planar iems for $200?
> 
> Never had one, and the Tri I3 kind of got me curious. Is this a good beginning set to experiment the "planar mids"?



Lots of positive feedback in the Tri thread. I have those lined up for an early 2021 purchase myself. They like power though, so I would probably run them balanced.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 27, 2020)

MikonJuice said:


> Any planar iems for $200?
> 
> Never had one, and the Tri I3 kind of got me curious. Is this a good beginning set to experiment the "planar mids"?



The Monoprice Monolith M300 and Tin HIFI P1 are also sub $200 USD planars. Haven't tried them though.

The TRI I3 is not a pure planar, it is a 1 DD + 1 planar + 1 BA config and the planars in the TRI I3 handle the mids. It is power hungry, but once u amp it, the soundstage is one of the best at sub $150 USD, and the planar mids are quite lush. It is a U shaped set, pretty coherent. Treble is darkish, so not the best for trebleheads, and there is an occasional 3 kHz spike that can be jarring in badly recorded music.

If u are intending to get it, get the 2 pin version rather than the MMCX one, they are the same price. I had issues with my set (mine was one of the first few batches of TRI I3 with wonky MMCX). It is supposedly fixed in later batches, but u might wanna check with the rest about it. In general I have had more issues with MMCX than 2 pin ones, especially if you change cables regularly.


----------



## IEMusic (Nov 27, 2020)

@MikonJuice,
The Audeze iSine 10 is a large, open-back planar “IEM”.  You need to get it with the Cipher cable, and run it of an Apple device though.  Just another option.


----------



## itoosh (Nov 27, 2020)

Looking for IEM. Budget around 300$, can do more but prefer less.
Most important thing: comfort! I have sensitive small ear canals.
After reading and watching videos, it seems that the IKKO OH10, FiiO FH7/5 and the TiN P2 should be great. I prefer the first 2 because they does not need an amp, but COMFORT is the most important thing to me.
So, any other options? or any opinions on these models?


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

itoosh said:


> COMFORT is the most important thing to me.



Then I'm not sure Tin T2 is the ideal model for you. Sure, it fits some people well. But many here (including myself) find the bullet / airplane-engine shaped housings to be uncomfortable, and difficult to keep in the ear. This applies to multiple models, from the original T2 to the T2 Pro, T3, and T4.

TinHifi realized this, and eventually designed a much more comfortable housing in the T2 Plus, and I commend them for this. But I cannot recommend T2 on a comfort level, unless you happen to be one of those people whom it fits.

I don't know about the other models, but it's my understanding that the latest crop of Fiios is sounding good.


----------



## itoosh

Thanks for you comment, I meant the TiN P2 !!! I will edit it right now.


----------



## Podster

itoosh said:


> Thanks for you comment, I meant the TiN P2 !!! I will edit it right now.



T2 plus is a good place to start and who knows you may save yourself $250 bones


----------



## KutuzovGambit

itoosh said:


> Looking for IEM. Budget around 300$, can do more but prefer less.
> Most important thing: comfort! I have sensitive small ear canals.
> After reading and watching videos, it seems that the IKKO OH10, FiiO FH7/5 and the TiN P2 should be great. I prefer the first 2 because they does not need an amp, but COMFORT is the most important thing to me.
> So, any other options? or any opinions on these models?


Consider the LZ A7.


----------



## CactusPete23

RikudouGoku said:


> Is anyone else having delays on shipment with 11/11 orders? Its been 2 weeks now and AK audio still hasnt shipped out my order yet...(and I paid for DHL express too..)


AK Audio canceled my LZ-A7 order on 11.11 and are on my "do not order from" list.   I had placed order minutes into 11.11, and 6 hrs later got message saying no stock.  In communication later they said they "No longer have relations with LZ".    Different from your issue with AK.    For all my 11.11 purchases, all have "Shipped" by what Aliexpress tracking says.  (Not that what tracking is 100% true in all cases from my experience.)


----------



## 1clearhead

MikonJuice said:


> Any planar iems for $200?
> 
> Never had one, and the Tri I3 kind of got me curious. Is this a good beginning set to *experiment the "planar mids"?*


Look no more!  Try the MT100 
Best MID's I've ever heard coming from a set of planars!
Link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32920652289.html

-Clear


----------



## RikudouGoku

1clearhead said:


> Look no more!  Try the MT100
> Best MID's I've ever heard coming from a set of planars!
> Link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32920652289.html
> 
> -Clear


Even compared to the Tin Hifi P1?


----------



## 1clearhead

RikudouGoku said:


> Even compared to the Tin Hifi P1?


When I compared both in the past, the MT100's MID's sounded more realistic and natural, if not the best I've ever heard coming from a planar. The P1 aren't as smooth, but brighter, which at times sounds too bright to sound natural like the MT100. The bass also comes through as more natural with sub-bass rumble when needed. The P1 needs to be pushed more with an amp to even notice more bass, which it lacks a little of, while the MT100 are easier to drive. They both have good treble and transparency, but the soundstage is much broader on the MT100.


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> When I compared both in the past, the MT100's MID's sounded more realistic and natural, if not the best I've ever heard coming from a planar. The P1 aren't as smooth, but brighter, which at times sounds too bright to sound natural like the MT100. The bass also comes through as more natural with sub-bass rumble when needed. The P1 needs to be pushed more with an amp to even notice more bass, which it lacks a little of, while the MT100 are easier to drive. They both have good treble and transparency, but the soundstage is much broader on the MT100.



What about the low end on the mt100? Bass, sub bass?


----------



## morike

Blessing 2 or lz a7 for an interests of best imaging, separation, detailed, clean and defined treble, natural to bright sounding? I'm tending more towards the lz a7 silver nozzle due his better comfort.. or are there better alternatives around the same Budget?


----------



## Podster

morike said:


> Blessing 2 or lz a7 for an interests of best imaging, separation, detailed, clean and defined treble, natural to bright sounding? I'm tending more towards the lz a7 silver nozzle due his better comfort.. or are there better alternatives around the same Budget?



Any better Black Friday sales on the A7 than the $280 drop price?


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> What about the low end on the mt100? Bass, sub bass?



it's a monitor styled bass. it does have sub bass, but will not be the shaking and rumbling type. 
the speed of the attack is exceptional though, snappy like BAs, but still have a very short bloom that dynamic drivers have. 

because of the really flat response with no sharp peaks/dips anywhere, we can listen to it at a higher level volume without getting fatigue. I'd say it has (maybe the most) even response from lowest to highest of frequencies.


----------



## TheVortex

How much does the MT100 go for these days as they have been around for a while?


----------



## Slater

TheVortex said:


> How much does the MT100 go for these days as they have been around for a while?



$200


----------



## chinmie

TheVortex said:


> How much does the MT100 go for these days as they have been around for a while?





Slater said:


> $200



i got mine last year on sale at $105 (and $97 after coupons).. but i don't know if it's going to come down to that price again. 

the MT300 on the other hand, seems to take a deep dive in price to around $60-70.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> i got mine last year on sale at $105 (and $97 after coupons).. but i don't know if it's going to come down to that price again.
> 
> the MT300 on the other hand, seems to take a deep dive in price to around $60-70.



Oh wow, I’d give it a try at $97. Guess I’ll have to wait a year for 11.11?


----------



## gimmeshelter

What's a good Chi-Fi mid-fi IEM that gets a good price to performance ratio?

I've just bought the ISN D02 and I'm loving it and wondering what's the next progression up to say a $200 - $300 IEM that performs well above its price range.  

I was looking at the BGVP DM7 or is there better out there, also curious about the latest planar IEM's Tin Hi FI P1 etc. 

I listen to classic rock, jazz, electronic and acoustic and appreciate a wide soundstage and clarity. Not a massive bass head.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

gimmeshelter said:


> What's a good Chi-Fi mid-fi IEM that gets a good price to performance ratio?
> 
> I've just bought the ISN D02 and I'm loving it and wondering what's the next progression up to say a $200 - $300 IEM that performs well above its price range.
> 
> ...


LZ A7.


----------



## gimmeshelter

KutuzovGambit said:


> LZ A7.


Yeah I keep seeing it mentioned all over the forum, looks like that will be my next purchase then.


----------



## gimmeshelter

Can get them on Penon Audio right now for $279, does anyone have a coupon code I could add to that?


----------



## IEMusic

gimmeshelter said:


> Yeah I keep seeing it mentioned all over the forum, looks like that will be my next purchase then.


I concur.  I purchased the LZ A7 mostly out of curiosity and FOMO, and thought it would actually be a bit redundant with my other IEMs.   To say I was impressed is an understatement.  Not only does it have amazing technical chops, it is very versatile.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Oh wow, I’d give it a try at $97. Guess I’ll have to wait a year for 11.11?



if there's no pressing urges, I'd suggest wait for sale. although to tell you the truth, after hearing it for myself, there's nothing similar to it in sound and quality even up in price that i've heard of, though some suggest that the LZ A7 is in similar SQ and can get similar tuning... can't confirm it myself yet as my A7 is still not arrived yet


----------



## itoosh

KutuzovGambit said:


> Consider the LZ A7.


I see you have the FiiO FH3, they should have similar comfort to the FH5 that I'm thinking about. How do you compare the comfort of A7 against the FiiO?


----------



## IEMusic

itoosh said:


> I see you have the FiiO FH3, they should have similar comfort to the FH5 that I'm thinking about. How do you compare the comfort of A7 against the FiiO?


Both the A7 and FH3 are comfortable, and neither are too big, so they really shouldn’t be a problem for most people.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

itoosh said:


> I see you have the FiiO FH3, they should have similar comfort to the FH5 that I'm thinking about. How do you compare the comfort of A7 against the FiiO?


They are the two most comfortable and well isolating IEMs I have tried thus far.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> What about the low end on the mt100? Bass, sub bass?


Yes, sub-bass is excellent, broad, and textured. And, though the bass is excellent and extended, bass heads might want more if they're looking for a V-shape signature, since these are overall more balanced. I, for one, will never depart from these. They come with an excellent cable and fall in my top 5 best IEM's to own.


----------



## peter123

Does anyone have first hand experience with the Mt300? I'm pretty tempted at the current pricing.....


----------



## TheVortex

chinmie said:


> i got mine last year on sale at $105 (and $97 after coupons).. but i don't know if it's going to come down to that price again.
> 
> the MT300 on the other hand, seems to take a deep dive in price to around $60-70.



I got the MT300 for £50 which I am very happy with but what is the MT100 actually like in the sound signature, fitment, tips and the cable. Great price btw.


----------



## peter123 (Nov 28, 2020)

@TheVortex Have you had a chance to listen to the MT300 yet?


----------



## TheVortex

peter123 said:


> @TheVortex Have you had a chance to listen to the MT300 yet?



Only very briefly to see that they worked. I am working one thing at a time but I will try them later on today. They use MMCX and have a screw connector which I have never seen before and I guess it's useful to stop the cable rotating on the connector which I have experienced before. They don't seem hard to power and looks amazing value for £50 but I don't think they were worth £100 or so before the sales.


----------



## chinmie

TheVortex said:


> I got the MT300 for £50 which I am very happy with but what is the MT100 actually like in the sound signature, fitment, tips and the cable. Great price btw.



the MT100 for me is the most- true to neutral IEM that i have ever heard. fitment is great for me, because of the vented body, it doesn't have any vacuum feeling when using it. i rarely use the stock tips on any of my IEMs, and same goes to the MT100, so i can't comment on the stock tips. i use Final E tips on mine. cable is also great. 

if there's a weakness to it, it's the noise isolation. it leaks a but of sound because of the vents. 

but because i use it almost exclusively at home, it's never a concern for me


----------



## peter123

TheVortex said:


> Only very briefly to see that they worked. I am working one thing at a time but I will try them later on today. They use MMCX and have a screw connector which I have never seen before and I guess it's useful to stop the cable rotating on the connector which I have experienced before. They don't seem hard to power and looks amazing value for £50 but I don't think they were worth £100 or so before the sales.



Thanks! I'm looking forward to your comments on their general performance/signature.


----------



## Podster

gimmeshelter said:


> Can get them on Penon Audio right now for $279, does anyone have a coupon code I could add to that?



Drop has them for a dollar more as well


----------



## IEMusic

Podster said:


> Drop has them for a dollar more as well


Plus Drop will throw in really long wait times too!  For free!


----------



## KutuzovGambit

IEMusic said:


> Plus Drop will throw in really long wait times too!  For free!


They got the Tea for $250 right now though, that's not a bad deal.


----------



## IEMusic

KutuzovGambit said:


> They got the Tea for $250 right now though, that's not a bad deal.


Yep, that’s how I purchased the Tea, but one has to be careful, b/c a lot of times it doesn’t make sense.  That being said, if not for the 11/11 and BF/CM sales, $280 for the LZ A7 is a significant discount.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

IEMusic said:


> Yep, that’s how I purchased the Tea, but one has to be careful, b/c a lot of times it doesn’t make sense.  That being said, if not for the 11/11 and BF/CM sales, $280 for the LZ A7 is a significant discount.


Agreed it's hit or miss in terms of pricing. On the other hand, for US residents Drop uses FedEx which I've found to be by far the most reliable. Drop support has also been pretty good for QC issues on the units I've bought from them, much easier than dealing with AE.


----------



## Podster

IEMusic said:


> Plus Drop will throw in really long wait times too!  For free!



Well based on my location Drop generally gets to me a month before anything packet from AliEx  IMO the A7 can hold it's own with many $350-$500 iem's all day long, of course I still feel the A4 is still knocking on the A7's back door and if it had a shape and fit like the A7 it would be a very thin line between the two. Of course LZ can flat out tune an iem and that goes for all LZ's from the z04/5a's, 5's,6's/6 Mini and now the A7's (I think he was still trying to hit his mark) on the A5's and went back to a similar shell design with the A7 and nailed it. He even stepped up the A7's I believe with member inputs on some other filters that compliment them well. (I believe BGVP filters strike again)


----------



## nangJuice

Podster said:


> of course I still feel the A4 is still knocking on the A7's back door and if it had a shape and fit like the A7 it would be a very thin line between the two.



Hi, could you share your take on the A4 please? Haven't heard much about them. What brings them in line with the A7 in your opinion, and is fit the only area where it's lacking?


----------



## Slater

IEMusic said:


> Plus Drop will throw in really long wait times too!  For free!



With no returns or warranty for no extra charge as well!


----------



## Podster

nangJuice said:


> Hi, could you share your take on the A4 please? Haven't heard much about them. What brings them in line with the A7 in your opinion, and is fit the only area where it's lacking?



Actually if you can get a good fit with the A4 then you really have more options via filters to tweak them and find your sweat spot. With that said the A7 is so well tuned it does not require the number of filter options as the A4. I prefer my A4 to my FLC8’s, way more filters options yet none are as sweet as the combinations in the A4.


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> Actually if you can get a good fit with the A4 then you really have more options via filters to tweak them and find your sweat spot. With that said the A7 is so well tuned it does not require the number of filter options as the A4. I prefer my A4 to my FLC8’s, way more filters options yet none are as sweet as the combinations in the A4.



I agree. Although I don’t own the A7, the A4 is the bees knees


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Lots of people talking up the LZ A7, for a long time now.

How is the fit compared to the A6?

I have the A6 Mini, and have fit issues. It prevented me from buying the A6, which is said to use the same housing. I haven't really been considering the A7, because I don't know how it fits compared with the A6.


----------



## Podster

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Lots of people talking up the LZ A7, for a long time now.
> 
> How is the fit compared to the A6?
> 
> I have the A6 Mini, and have fit issues. It prevented me from buying the A6, which is said to use the same housing. I haven't really been considering the A7, because I don't know how it fits compared with the A6.



The A7 is nothing like the A6/A6 Mini shell wise, neither is the A4 but the A4 would be closer in shell size but not fit. I compare the A7 shell and fit with the Mee P1. In my opinion LZ finally managed to put the best of the A4/5 and 6 into an ergonomic shell and retain that unmistakable LZ sound. I feel it worthy the asking price and his best effort to date. Of course as I always say “we all hear them differently” and YMMV but it’s a worthy contender in any collection


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Thanks for the useful information. Maybe I shouldn't have overlooked the A7 based on fit concerns.

I'm a big fan of the CNT-1, but the A6 Mini wasn't a success for me. If the A7 is that good, maybe I should sell some IEMs and save up for an A7.


----------



## Podster

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Thanks for the useful information. Maybe I shouldn't have overlooked the A7 based on fit concerns.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the CNT-1, but the A6 Mini wasn't a success for me. If the A7 is that good, maybe I should sell some IEMs and save up for an A7.



Not withstanding the moisture issue with the A6/Mini6 they are great iem’s for the price especially the Mini for $56 provided you have the ear cavities for them to get a good fit and solid seal.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Yes, that was the issue. It was difficult to get a seal with the A6 Mini. I had to tip-roll like crazy, battling eventually between CP100 and Final Audio E tips, IIRC.

I have it lying around now, with CP100 tips and a nice copper cable [it should be using a SPC really]. The fit with cables has been very difficult, I'm reluctant to try more cable-rolling.

When it seals, I can get above-average sound with certain music genres. Strangely, it resembles the CCA CA16 when playing softer music, but is not identical. The A6 Mini can be impactful when it wants to be.

But it's been a lot of trouble compared with other IEMs, so I never went for the full A6. If the A7 has better fit, then I will have to actually consider it now.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> I agree. Although I don’t own the A7, the A4 is the bees knees



I'm really enjoying the sound, and fit, of my new LZ A7 earphones.
.
However - I can confirm that the A7 Treble attenuating nozzles (the ones with filter material in them) *have the same moisture absorption / sound-going-quiet issue, as the LZ A4 nozzles* - when I'm doing long term listening (all night).


----------



## LoryWiv

DBaldock9 said:


> I'm really enjoying the sound, and fit, of my new LZ A7 earphones.
> .
> However - I can confirm that the A7 Treble attenuating nozzles (the ones with filter material in them) *have the same moisture absorption / sound-going-quiet issue, as the LZ A4 nozzles* - when I'm doing long term listening (all night).


I am not familiar with the issue, please explain which nozzles cause this issue, how it appears and what (if anything) one can do to correct the issue. My A7's arrive in several days and I would truly appreciate knowing what to anticipate and, hopefully, remediate. Thank you @DBaldock9!


----------



## DBaldock9

LoryWiv said:


> I am not familiar with the issue, please explain which nozzles cause this issue, how it appears and what (if anything) one can do to correct the issue. My A7's arrive in several days and I would truly appreciate knowing what to anticipate and, hopefully, remediate. Thank you @DBaldock9!



I was using the Gold nozzles, and I suspect that the others which contain filter material, will have the same issue.
The issue is humidity, and keeping them as dry as possible, will mean that they shouldn't absorb enough moisture to go quiet.
Storing the earphones & nozzles in an airtight container, with some desiccant, would also be a good idea.
I am using the A7 in an indoors, air conditioned location, so I might just have "humid" ears.


----------



## IEMusic

I, like most people here, have way to many IEMs, so I mostly treat them like shoes.  I try to alternate different pairs every day, and not wear the same pair two days in a row.  Allow them time to breath and dry off in between uses.


----------



## Podster

IEMusic said:


> I, like most people here, have way to many IEMs, so I mostly treat them like shoes.  I try to alternate different pairs every day, and not wear the same pair two days in a row.  Allow them time to breath and dry off in between uses.



Ed Zachery


----------



## peter123

It's Asian and it's great, my take on the NF Audio NM2+  
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-nm2.24648/reviews#item-review-24850


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> It's Asian and it's great, my take on the NF Audio NM2+
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nf-audio-nm2.24648/reviews#item-review-24850



And here I was just getting my finances right  You dang trouble makers I'm doing a little Asian BT runabout today myself


----------



## peter123

Podster said:


> And here I was just getting my finances right  You dang trouble makers I'm doing a little Asian BT runabout today myself


Ha ha, you know you *really *need them Pod


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Ha ha, you know you *really *need them Pod



Like an Eskimo needs a tray of Ice Cubes


----------



## peter123

Podster said:


> Like an Eskimo needs a tray of Ice Cubes



Yep


----------



## Slater

I wanted to ask here in hopes that someone can help me.

I need to contact Chris (BGGAR) to speak with him confidentially. If anyone has his personal contact information please PM me.

*I don’t* have Facebook, Instagram, Discord, Reddit, or any social media blah blah, so I can’t contact him any of those places (nor do I want to leave a public message on YouTube). And he’s banned from HeadFi, so I can’t contact him here.

Anyways, PM if you can help me get connected with him.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> I wanted to ask here in hopes that someone can help me.
> 
> I need to contact Chris (BGGAR) to speak with him confidentially. If anyone has his personal contact information please PM me.
> 
> ...



Hmm, if that’s who I think it is banning him was well overdue and if it is him the Mods wasted no time (like two exchanges) before they permanently separated us. If you need more detail Greg you know how to reach me


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> I wanted to ask here in hopes that someone can help me.
> 
> I need to contact Chris (BGGAR) to speak with him confidentially. If anyone has his personal contact information please PM me.
> 
> ...



On his YouTube Channel, look at the "About" tab - and there's email contact info.


----------



## Makahl

Slater said:


> I wanted to ask here in hopes that someone can help me.
> 
> I need to contact Chris (BGGAR) to speak with him confidentially. If anyone has his personal contact information please PM me.
> 
> ...



Since you like the forum style, he's very active on the hifiguides forum (link for his thread). You can talk to him via PM in there.


----------



## hanf

Hi guys, i am in a need for recommendation for mid-fi iem. I am mainly listening to rock, jpop and classical (looking for neutral sound with fast bass, non-recessed mid and a little bit of spark on treble). My current iem is FiiO FD1 and Tin T2 Plus and i quite satisfied with both. After doing a few research, i am interested in Tanchjim Oxygen (mainly due it has short nozzle. I feel dan FD1 nozzles are a bit too long for me). Any other recommendation?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

NF Audio NM2+


----------



## baskingshark

hanf said:


> Hi guys, i am in a need for recommendation for mid-fi iem. I am mainly listening to rock, jpop and classical (looking for neutral sound with fast bass, non-recessed mid and a little bit of spark on treble). My current iem is FiiO FD1 and Tin T2 Plus and i quite satisfied with both. After doing a few research, i am interested in Tanchjim Oxygen (mainly due it has short nozzle. I feel dan FD1 nozzles are a bit too long for me). Any other recommendation?



You can read about LZ A7. 10 tuning options (hence very versatile), very good technicalities, good fit/isolation, good timbre. Can be endgame for some in this hobby.


----------



## hanf

How do nm2+ and lz7 respectively compared to oxygen? In that price range there are also mangird tea and thie l3 right?


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 3, 2020)

hanf said:


> Hi guys, i am in a need for recommendation for mid-fi iem. I am mainly listening to rock, jpop and classical (looking for neutral sound with fast bass, non-recessed mid and a little bit of spark on treble). My current iem is FiiO FD1 and Tin T2 Plus and i quite satisfied with both. After doing a few research, i am interested in Tanchjim Oxygen (mainly due it has short nozzle. I feel dan FD1 nozzles are a bit too long for me). Any other recommendation?



*Moondrop SSP
*
You can thank me later


----------



## peter123

unifutomaki said:


> *Moondrop SSP*
> 
> You can thank me later



How do they compare to the A7 and NM2+?


----------



## unifutomaki

peter123 said:


> How do they compare to the A7 and NM2+?



I have neither of those (both are too rich for my blood ). That said, the SSP have the best technicalities out of anything I've tried in the sub-$100 range. A fast, tight and well-controlled bass (snare drums snap rather than thud), a present but never overwhelming or muddy sub-bass, clean and resolving mids with really natural, intimate, front-and-center vocal presentation, and a sparkly and precise treble that (for me) never crosses the line into harshness. Not the grandest soundstage in the world, but there is sufficient width and height to complement the superb instrument separation (to my ears). Its tonality is still a touch on the cold, analytical side; however, I can say that even as I sit here listening to my MH750s, I am dreaming about the SSP's sound. That's a good sign for me that they're a keeper and I'm pretty much done with IEM acquisitions for now.


----------



## Nimweth

hanf said:


> Hi guys, i am in a need for recommendation for mid-fi iem. I am mainly listening to rock, jpop and classical (looking for neutral sound with fast bass, non-recessed mid and a little bit of spark on treble). My current iem is FiiO FD1 and Tin T2 Plus and i quite satisfied with both. After doing a few research, i am interested in Tanchjim Oxygen (mainly due it has short nozzle. I feel dan FD1 nozzles are a bit too long for me). Any other recommendation?


TRI Starsea. Wonderful for classical and fits your description.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 5, 2020)

A $20 banned iem sounds better then the A6 Mini. LZ makes defective products.

Semkarch has a glued on filter and my A6 Mini died on one side on a few days. 

I'm told to upload a video and email it to the seller but how do you do that when the files are too big? #chifihasnowarranty


----------



## PhonoPhi

LaughMoreDaily said:


> A $20 banned iem sounds better then the A6 Mini. LZ makes defective products.
> 
> Semkarch has a glued on filter and my A6 Mini died on one side on a few days.
> 
> I'm told to upload a video and email it to the seller but how do you do that when the files are too big? #chifihasnowarranty


We thought that you firmly declared not to buy ChFi any more

If you are - KZs never die!
Even if you think that you may be one of the unlucky chaps that have things always refuse to cooperate - just get this:




With three dynamic drivers - if one (or two) die, there still will be at least one more to go!

I am working out to laugh more


----------



## unifutomaki

PhonoPhi said:


> With three dynamic drivers - if one (or two) die, there still will be at least one more to go!



I nearly spit out my drink upon reading this LMAO


----------



## Podster (Dec 5, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> I nearly spit out my drink upon reading this LMAO



So you are saying it’s now laugh less daily? Actually in the Mini 6 you can find a non-packed filter and stop moisture retention however it may not be the best SS pairing for you. On the SemK just break out a little glue and be glad it’s not a $500 plus ChiFi iem


----------



## povidlo

LaughMoreDaily said:


> A $20 banned iem sounds better then the A6 Mini. LZ makes defective products.
> 
> Semkarch has a glued on filter and my A6 Mini died on one side on a few days.
> 
> I'm told to upload a video and email it to the seller but how do you do that when the files are too big? #chifihasnowarranty


My mini is still on the way... 

You could upload a private YouTube video and share the link with the seller.


----------



## Slater

povidlo said:


> My mini is still on the way...
> 
> You could upload a private YouTube video and share the link with the seller.



That’s what I have always done. Piece of cake.


----------



## CopperFox

LaughMoreDaily said:


> A $20 banned iem sounds better then the A6 Mini. LZ makes defective products.
> 
> Semkarch has a glued on filter and my A6 Mini died on one side on a few days.
> 
> I'm told to upload a video and email it to the seller but how do you do that when the files are too big? #chifihasnowarranty



There are some programs and even websites where you can compress video files into smaller ones, I once did that for an AE dispute.


----------



## unifutomaki

It turns out that solutions exist for most problems if you can be motivated to find them


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> A $20 banned iem sounds better then the A6 Mini. LZ makes defective products.
> 
> Semkarch has a glued on filter and my A6 Mini died on one side on a few days.
> 
> I'm told to upload a video and email it to the seller but how do you do that when the files are too big? #chifihasnowarranty



Holy back from the dead Batman, we thought you dropped off the face of the planet!

I’m glad to see your bashing has expanded from strictly KZ, to now include all ChiFi. Equal opportunity bashing.

Glad to have you back bro


----------



## unifutomaki

Slater said:


> I’m glad to see your bashing has expanded from strictly KZ, to now include all ChiFi. Equal opportunity bashing.



Ironically, KZ are probably the most consistent ChiFi manufacturer in terms of QC. I have literally never heard of a KZ going wrong unless it has been set on fire.


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> If you are - KZs never die!



True dat!

#KZ4President


----------



## lgcubana

unifutomaki said:


> Ironically, KZ are probably the most consistent ChiFi manufacturer in terms of QC. I have literally never heard of a KZ going wrong unless it has been set on fire.


As long as you don't count the KZ ASX


----------



## unifutomaki

lgcubana said:


> As long as you don't count the KZ ASX




Damn repressed memories...


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Ironically, KZ are probably the most consistent ChiFi manufacturer in terms of QC. I have literally never heard of a KZ going wrong unless it has been set on fire.



Actually I find it true, we can bash KZ tuning (or lack thereof), but I've not had a single KZ die on me due to QC problems. I've had about 10ish KZs in my CHIFI journey (including CCA pokemon), sold all away except the KZ ZS10 Pro, but some were treated quite badly, like put at the bottom of bags and stuffed in pockets without cases, yet they all survived. Tough pokemon they are, not withstanding these pokemon are released into the wild on an almost weekly basis.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> Actually I find it true, we can bash KZ tuning (or lack thereof), but I've not had a single KZ die on me due to QC problems. I've had about 10ish KZs in my CHIFI journey (including CCA pokemon), sold all away except the KZ ZS10 Pro, but some were treated quite badly, like put at the bottom of bags and stuffed in pockets without cases, yet they all survived. Tough pokemon they are, not withstanding these pokemon are released into the wild on an almost weekly basis.



With such lemons as the Urbanfun YIFF and the FH3 driver deaths still fresh in everyone's minds, KZ is doing pretty good for themselves

sadly that also invalidates the excuse of "it broke" when more IEMs show up in your mailbox and your significant other is eyeing you suspiciously


----------



## Slater (Dec 5, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Actually I find it true, we can bash KZ tuning (or lack thereof), but I've not had a single KZ die on me due to QC problems.



I’ve had 2 out of between 100-150 KZs.

1 was a ZS3 whose driver died due to a batch of bad drivers made for Gearbest. KZ and Gearbest replaced them for everyone affected once KZ was made aware of the problem.

The other was an ATE that had rust inside the shell and a resulting dead driver. It likely got seawater in it at some point in its journey. So technically that was probably the shipping companies, which is out of KZs control. Needless to say, it too was immediately replaced no problem.


----------



## unifutomaki

Slater said:


> between 100-150 KZs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> I’ve had 2 out of between 100-150 KZs.
> 
> 1 was a ZS3 whose driver died due to a batch of bad drivers made for Gearbest. KZ and Gearbest replaced them for everyone affected once KZ was made aware of the problem.
> 
> The other was an ATE that had rust inside the shell and a dead driver. It likely got seawater in it at some point in its journey. Again, immediately replaced no problem.


100-150 KZs!!!!! Damn. You probably got like 5-10 of each model then lol.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 5, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> With such lemons as the Urbanfun YIFF and the FH3 driver deaths still fresh in everyone's minds, KZ is doing pretty good for themselves
> 
> sadly that also invalidates the excuse of "it broke" when more IEMs show up in your mailbox and your significant other is eyeing you suspiciously



U forgot about the 3 letter company starting with T. KZ's biggest competitor in the driver nuclear race and the one that is pushing a $15000 golden ears IEM. I had 2 BT adapters and 2 IEMs from them that are dead after a few months of use. So many complaints about QC for them in the forums, notwithstanding the unsoldered cable saga issue that @Slater unearthed for us. I wonder how will they honor the warranty of the $15000 USD golden ears set when it inevitably comes wired out of phase or dead in some drivers. Well, at least it can be melted down to gold and sold (assuming it ain't fake gold or gold plated LOL!).

Urbanfun is another joke, I just read complaints in the urbanfun forum today about their QC. But Urbanfun is even more dangerous than QC in the MMCX, you may even get a wrong driver type (noble metal)! It is sad that even in newer batches that they promised to be fixed, there's still QC issues. Indeed, this statement courtesy of Headfier @lgcubana  and Forrest Gump really sums up the Urbanfun:  *“My Mom Always Said Life Was Like A Box Of Urbanfuns. You Never Know What You’re Gonna Get.”*



Slater said:


> I’ve had 2 out of between 100-150 KZs.
> 
> 1 was a ZS3 whose driver died due to a batch of bad drivers made for Gearbest. KZ and Gearbest replaced them for everyone affected once KZ was made aware of the problem.
> 
> The other was an ATE that had rust inside the shell and a dead driver. It likely got seawater in it at some point in its journey. Again, immediately replaced no problem.



Respect! You are the true pokemon master!


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> 100-150 KZs!!!!! Damn. You probably got like 5-10 of each model then lol.



Yeah, given away as gifts, sold to people, modded, traded, used for parts, etc.

Of my “personal” ones, I always buy 2 of models that I like, to have 1 as a spare backup. Or to have the different colors, etc.

I’m still sad that I was never able to get a Royal Blue ZS10 Pro or a Micro Ring. One of these days.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 5, 2020)

Slater said:


> I’ve had 2 out of between 100-150 KZs.
> 
> 1 was a ZS3 whose driver died due to a batch of bad drivers made for Gearbest. KZ and Gearbest replaced them for everyone affected once KZ was made aware of the problem.
> 
> The other was an ATE that had rust inside the shell and a dead driver. It likely got seawater in it at some point in its journey. Again, immediately replaced no problem.


Absolutely, respect, Master @Slater

My 25+ Kz & ~10 CCA are pale in comparison 

Nothing failed, hairline cracks on few paragraph C connectors and losing mesh on C16.

You may laugh loud at me, when I got AS10art $45 (E-bay, I was not proficient with AE back then) few years ago, I so loved the sound that I ordered a second one right away and I was a bit worried that they can be fake at those prices 

Now, few years after, the second AS10 package is still unopened. AS10 (and C16 after) took a half a year each of quite heavy use (no any pampering) and I still enjoy them now.

Don't take my word for it, but it looks that KZ may have improved paragraph C connectors. I made ~100 of connector changes with ASX trying to figure it out before changing the nozzles -  no cracks (AS16 by contrast had some (very minor) with just one different cable replaced).


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> U forgot about the 3 letter company starting with T. KZ's biggest competitor in the driver nuclear race and the one that is pushing a $15000 golden ears IEM. I had 2 BT adapters and 2 IEMs from them that are dead after a few months of use. So many complaints about QC for them in the forums, notwithstanding the unsoldered cable saga issue that @Slater unearthed for us. I wonder how will they honor the warranty of the $15000 USD golden ears set when it inevitably comes wired out of phase or dead in some drivers. Well, at least it can be melted down to gold and sold (assuming it ain't fake gold or gold plated LOL!).
> 
> Urbanfun is another joke, I just read complaints in the urbanfun forum today about their QC. But Urbanfun is even more dangerous than QC in the MMCX, you may even get a wrong driver type (noble metal)! It is sad that even in newer batches that they promised to be fixed, there's still QC issues. Indeed, this statement courtesy of Headfier @lgcubana  and Forrest Gump really sums up the Urbanfun:  *“My Mom Always Said Life Was Like A Box Of Urbanfuns. You Never Know What You’re Gonna Get.”*
> 
> ...


After making a misstep (decided to wait for reviews & lost out on the initial discount) on the KB Ear Believe, I (for a nanosecond) thought about the URBANFUN YBF-ISS014 (via Amazon).  But (like you) read the last 2 pages on the dedicated YBF-ISS014 & stepped back, into the realm of sanity.


----------



## furyossa

Slater said:


> I’ve had 2 out of between 100-150 KZs.
> 
> 1 was a ZS3 whose driver died due to a batch of bad drivers made for Gearbest. KZ and Gearbest replaced them for everyone affected once KZ was made aware of the problem.
> 
> The other was an ATE that had rust inside the shell and a resulting dead driver. It likely got seawater in it at some point in its journey. So technically that was probably the shipping companies, which is out of KZs control. Needless to say, it too was immediately replaced no problem.


ZS3 is my first KZ and it still working after 3-4years. I like the ergonomics on this one, when it sits nicely in the ear, passive noise cancellation is really good.
Build it is very cheap. When I was cleaning the nozzle, I noticed that they put a red shrink tube on the front of the driver, which is often used for cable insulation, in order to direct the sound.  They used the same design for the ZS4 hybrid, which I skipped, and then ZS3E came out with an improved build and red color that I couldn't resist.
For owners of the original model, I suggest you try these compensation files by Jaakko Pasanen. They can improve the sound a bit


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

unifutomaki said:


> Ironically, KZ are probably the most consistent ChiFi manufacturer in terms of QC. I have literally never heard of a KZ going wrong unless it has been set on fire.


You forgot about the bad sound quality, that's a QC problem.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 5, 2020)

Slater said:


> Holy back from the dead Batman, we thought you dropped off the face of the planet!
> 
> I’m glad to see your bashing has expanded from strictly KZ, to now include all ChiFi. Equal opportunity bashing.
> 
> Glad to have you back bro


Actually the best ChiFi I have found is from a banned company that starts with an S. Out of $500 spent on Chifi iems I would only recommend their most well known and only $25 iem.

However, it does need a cable change.

PS: Disliking faulty products is not bashing.


----------



## Bacon_N_Cheese

New years sale starts in 1 day on aliexpress that will drop the Viridis to $76! Now to decide whether to get the FH3 or Viridis to go along with my Etymotic ER2XR....


----------



## PhonoPhi

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Actually the best ChiFi I have found is from a banned company that starts with an S. Out of $500 spent on Chifi iems I would only recommend their most well known and only $25 iem.
> 
> However, it does need a cable change.
> 
> PS: Disliking faulty products is not bashing.


The S... company have quite a few of -$25  IEMs including a pro version of what you most likely refer to (and many prefer the pro version for their more realistic timbre).

I very much enjoy S... MT300 that were recently on sale at ~$70.

In the context, the difference between "bashing" and constructive criticism may arguable lie in relevant competence and constructive attitude.


----------



## baskingshark

Bacon_N_Cheese said:


> New years sale starts in 1 day on aliexpress that will drop the Viridis to $76! Now to decide whether to get the FH3 or Viridis to go along with my Etymotic ER2XR....



U can ask @RikudouGoku who has both. But earbuds (Viridis) and IEMs (FH3) are very different kettle of fish. I daresay earbuds are actually closer to open backed headphones than IEMs per se (in terms of earbuds/open backed cans having good soundstage and lack of isolation/subbass), whereas IEMs have better isolation and poorer soundstage in general. I think they bring different benefits to the table so they are complimentary gear IMHO. As this is headfi, the correct answer will be to get both hahaha!


----------



## furyossa

baskingshark said:


> U can ask @RikudouGoku who has both. But earbuds (Viridis) and IEMs (FH3) are very different kettle of fish. I daresay earbuds are actually closer to open backed headphones than IEMs per se (in terms of earbuds/open backed cans having good soundstage and lack of isolation/subbass), whereas IEMs have better isolation and poorer soundstage in general. I think they bring different benefits to the table so they are complimentary gear IMHO. As this is headfi, the correct answer will be to get both hahaha!


Speaking of Viridis, I'm more interested in the comparison between  Viridis and Yincrow RW-2000. 
The only thing that distracts me from RW-2000 is low Impedance (16ohm) and high sensitivity (112dV). I'm not a fan of this combo


----------



## chinmie

Bacon_N_Cheese said:


> New years sale starts in 1 day on aliexpress that will drop the Viridis to $76! Now to decide whether to get the FH3 or Viridis to go along with my Etymotic ER2XR....



if you can only want to buy one, the Viridis might be a more "different experience than the ER2XR" than the FH3


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

PhonoPhi said:


> The S... company have quite a few of -$25  IEMs including a pro version of what you most likely refer to (and many prefer the pro version for their more realistic timbre).
> 
> In the context, the difference between "bashing" and constructive criticism may arguable lie in relevant competence and constructive attitude.


I've heard from some that the Pro isnt as good as the original. You prefer the Pro?

The last paragraph is brilliant. Have you written any books? I want to read them.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Dec 6, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> The S... company have quite a few of -$25  IEMs including a pro version of what you most likely refer to (and many prefer the pro version for their more realistic timbre).
> 
> I very much enjoy S... MT300 that were recently on sale at ~$70.
> 
> In the context, the difference between "bashing" and constructive criticism may arguable lie in relevant competence and constructive attitude.



Yeah I bit on Sen*** MT300 as well. They're still in the mail. Hope at least sound normal for my liking. It's always a hit miss with this company. I've got multiple buds from them in the past, they're mostly okay for the price minus sub-par MMCX connection. I figured their new connectors might solve that problem. 

They've also just launched kp580, which seem to be a steal for around $15. I'm gonna leave them in the cart for now, cuz I still have 5 other pairs on my way. But seriously that housing alone would probably get the tickets worth(Though 90% of their products are heavily *inspired by popular models, this time is low-key doing their thing on BGVP DN2.)


----------



## PhonoPhi

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I've heard from some that the Pro isnt as good as the original. You prefer the Pro?
> 
> The last paragraph is brilliant. Have you written any books? I want to read them.



The Pro fixed the timbre issue if the original to become a very competent IEM for ~$25 (very good, but nothing great to me).
I do prefer the quirks and stage magic of the original by far - listening to piano duos with the 3-D sound, as if pianos were placed everywhere is close to a pure magic to me 

So if timbre is a not a major issue - no need to conside the Pro.
I plan to finally get a better MMCX cable to enjoy the original ones more 

Now, MT300 are also very likeable, surprisingly coherent, the zest of ESTs is there (a sweet hint of the reminiscence to cassette tapes). I love how the DD is not prominent, in contrast to NiceHCK NX7, which is another tribryd, but where the DD plays the major role (not my sound preference). To me, MT300 are very competitive under $150, and the current sale prices make them a good value proposition.

(No books, sorry; just few words jumbled together in the forums)


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 6, 2020)

Kumonomukou said:


> Yeah I bite on Sen*** MT300 as well. They're still on the way. Hope at least sound normal for my liking. It's just a random shot at their electro*-dynamic configuration. It's always a hit miss with this company. I've got multiple buds from them in the past, they're mostly okay for the price minus sub-par MMCX connection. I figured their new connectors might solve that problem.
> 
> They've also just launched kp580, which seem to be a steal for around $15. I'm gonna leave them in the cart for now, since I still have 5 other pairs on my way. They could sound mediocre, but seriously that housing alone would probably get the tickets worth(Though 90% of their products are heavily *inspired by popular models, this time is low-key doing their thing on BGVP DN2.)


I just wrote above about MT300, love them in two words.

Incidentally, I've ordered 580 few days ago; honestly for parts of the screw MMCX cable, but we will see 

I would love to get a balanced cable for MT300. May be someone know places and can offer some advice? (I do know that normal MMCX fits; as much as I dislike MMCX, screwed connectors are a very good idea/design, so I would love to get a balanced one).

The other "4-letter company" is forever banned for me; very damaging experience.


----------



## Kumonomukou

PhonoPhi said:


> I just wrote above about MT300, love them in two words.
> 
> Incidentally, I've ordered 580 few days ago; honestly for parts of the screw MMCX cable, but we will see
> 
> ...



Yep. I got DM6 and Dx3s from the other company you mentioned. They're alright, but definitely over-hyped!


----------



## furyossa

Kumonomukou said:


> Yeah I bit on Sen*** MT300 as well. They're still in the mail. Hope at least sound normal for my liking. It's always a hit miss with this company. I've got multiple buds from them in the past, they're mostly okay for the price minus sub-par MMCX connection. I figured their new connectors might solve that problem.
> 
> They've also just launched kp580, which seem to be a steal for around $15. I'm gonna leave them in the cart for now, cuz I still have 5 other pairs on my way. But seriously that housing alone would probably get the tickets worth(Though 90% of their products are heavily *inspired by popular models, this time is low-key doing their thing on BGVP DN2.)


kp580 looks a bit heavy. Probably it feels the same way because of ceramic and metal. These new connectors look massive for an IEM.
Let's throw all criticism in the water because this price is ridiculous. Only cables are worth more not to mention IEM itself. 
And from previous experience with s.e.n.f.e.r budget products, I can only talk about positive things.


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> Yeah, given away as gifts, sold to people, modded, traded, used for parts, etc.
> 
> Of my “personal” ones, I always buy 2 of models that I like, to have 1 as a spare backup. Or to have the different colors, etc.
> 
> I’m still sad that I was never able to get a Royal Blue ZS10 Pro or a Micro Ring. One of these days.


I have a lot of KZ but not as much as you... Much Respect... Very Little QC issues if any.. The one that I wished I had and searched frantically for was the A1. Unfortunately I was a bit late for that party. Still hoping to pick one up one day.....


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Yeah, given away as gifts, sold to people, modded, traded, used for parts, etc.
> 
> Of my “personal” ones, I always buy 2 of models that I like, to have 1 as a spare backup. Or to have the different colors, etc.
> 
> I’m still sad that I was never able to get a Royal Blue ZS10 Pro or a Micro Ring. One of these days.



You can probably roust that RB ZS10 P but I can't even find a collector with a sealed Ring they'd let go of!


----------



## itoosh

Hi,
I'm in the hunt for a new pair of IEMs. I have the Shure SE215 and the RHA MA750i. I'm after soundstage!
In what price range, IEM start to deliver big soundstage, with proper depth, height and width?
Thanks!


----------



## IEMusic

itoosh said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the hunt for a new pair of IEMs. I have the Shure SE215 and the RHA MA750i. I'm after soundstage!
> In what price range, IEM start to deliver big soundstage, with proper depth, height and width?
> Thanks!


Of what I’ve listened to, the least expensive IEM that has a big soundstage and impressive imaging is the ISN D02.


----------



## baskingshark

itoosh said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the hunt for a new pair of IEMs. I have the Shure SE215 and the RHA MA750i. I'm after soundstage!
> In what price range, IEM start to deliver big soundstage, with proper depth, height and width?
> Thanks!



TRI I3 assuming u have an amp, one of the best soundstages (3D) for a $150ish USD set.

LZ A7 also has quite a nice soundstage, but is more expensive at $300ish USD. It has 10 tuning options, on the more V shaped options the soundstage is indeed very good. The LZ A7 actually has better width and depth in soundstage, but loses a tinge to the TRI I3 in the height department.


----------



## Nimweth

itoosh said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the hunt for a new pair of IEMs. I have the Shure SE215 and the RHA MA750i. I'm after soundstage!
> In what price range, IEM start to deliver big soundstage, with proper depth, height and width?
> Thanks!


The TRI i3 is very good as is the Starsea. They sound different but are both excellent in the soundstage department.


----------



## onlyteagan

After checking the box of my Kinera Tyrs, turns out it only came with 3 pairs of "normal" black eartips, and no final E type tips  kinda sad and embarassed after thinking that the included tips were not final tips (but they do replace my BLON BL-03 tips to give a better seal)

I guess I'll need to buy the Type E tips separately, especially for my Final e3000s (got them secondhand with generic white tips), any difference in the black colored E Type tips with the colored variants?


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 8, 2020)

onlyteagan said:


> After checking the box of my Kinera Tyrs, turns out it only came with 3 pairs of "normal" black eartips, and no final E type tips  kinda sad and embarassed after thinking that the included tips were not final tips (but they do replace my BLON BL-03 tips to give a better seal)
> 
> I guess I'll need to buy the Type E tips separately, especially for my Final e3000s (got them secondhand with generic white tips), any difference in the black colored E Type tips with the colored variants?



That's a shame, I bought a second hand Kinera Tyr recently for the Final E black tips specifically. They cost me $15 USD (IEM + tips) and there were indeed a few sets of Final E tips inside (there's even a phamplet inside stating these are genuine Final E tips). These tips actually do go at $15 USD by themselves, so I thought why not get a free IEM with the tips. BTW the Kinera Tyr isn't that great but I really like the black Final E tips as they tame the treble and are good for bright IEMs.

Another cheap option to get Final E tips is to get the Final E500 at $20 USD on Drop, u can consider the Final E500 is actually $5 USD as such haha. I don't have it but it seems to have good imaging and is good for binaural recordings based on reviews.

My friend who has both clear Final E tips and the black ones say the clear ones are brighter in the treble, but can't confirm as I've never tried the clear ones. Maybe u can ask the rest in the Final Audio thread here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/final-audio-design-impressions-and-discussion-thread.613641/


----------



## illumidata

onlyteagan said:


> After checking the box of my Kinera Tyrs, turns out it only came with 3 pairs of "normal" black eartips, and no final E type tips  kinda sad and embarassed after thinking that the included tips were not final tips (but they do replace my BLON BL-03 tips to give a better seal)
> 
> I guess I'll need to buy the Type E tips separately, especially for my Final e3000s (got them secondhand with generic white tips), any difference in the black colored E Type tips with the colored variants?



You could always try the Sony clone tips from Ali, same bore width as Finals, just shorter - fine unless the IEM itself has a short nozzle or you want a very deep insertion. Identical to the real (Sony) thing, and super comfy with stickier silicone than anything else out there apart from Xelastecs.

NiceHCK version


----------



## RikudouGoku

onlyteagan said:


> After checking the box of my Kinera Tyrs, turns out it only came with 3 pairs of "normal" black eartips, and no final E type tips  kinda sad and embarassed after thinking that the included tips were not final tips (but they do replace my BLON BL-03 tips to give a better seal)
> 
> I guess I'll need to buy the Type E tips separately, especially for my Final e3000s (got them secondhand with generic white tips), any difference in the black colored E Type tips with the colored variants?


The clear/white ones have more treble than the standard black. The other color I believe are in between those 2 but not sure about that.

I have the black and clear and can confirm the difference between them though.


----------



## LoryWiv (Dec 9, 2020)

I've been researching and reading reviews aboutt tribids featuring estat and am stuck trying to pick one that checks my boxes. I did try  the LZX A7 that many rave about as a giant killer, but had QC problems on 2 consecutive units (MMCX connector, defective filter module) and am ready to invest a bit more to check the right boxes.

In rough descending order of current preference based on reviews and graphs: Kinera Nanna, TRI Starlight, Penon Volt, Thieaudio Monarch, Shouer EJ07 all around $700-$900, Mofaset Trio costs even less.... but I'm having a difficult time deciding and was hoping those who've experienced several of these could help me hone in on best fit for my preferences.

The first 3 listed use use Sonion BA's I believe, which I'm interested to try as sometimes Knowles BA's sound a bit unnatural to me, but of course that's just one factor and I'm sure it has as much to do with tuning as manufacturer.

I listen to a lot of classical music, acoustic jazz and some classic rock, so natural instrument timbre is more important to me than "in your face" excitement. Good soundstage, instrument separation and clean layering are more important to me than a big, thick sound as long as note weight isn't too anemic or thin. Quick, tuneful bass quality is more important to me than bass quantity, mids preferred to be musical / sweet toned and just a bit wet rather than too clinical, and top end with good sparkle / extension just short of shrill and fatiguing, even if it rolls off the very extreme upper frequencies.

I will drive balanced with a FiiO BTR5, or if impedance isn't too mismatched (EG - the Nanna is 60 Ohms!) perhaps my Feliks-Audio Elise.

I know there may not be a perfect choice in this price tier and compromises may need to be made. That said, i'd be grateful for input and opinions from this thread.


----------



## Nimweth

LoryWiv said:


> I've been researching and reading reviews aboutt tribids featuring estat and am stuck trying to pick one that checks my boxes. I did try  the LZX A7 that many rave about as a giant killer, but had QC problems on 2 consecutive units (MMCX connector, defective filter module) and am ready to invest a bit more to check the right boxes.
> 
> In rough descending order of current preference based on reviews and graphs: Kinera Nanna, TRI Starsea, Penon Volt, Thieaudio Monarch, Shouer EJ07 all around $700-$900, Mofaset Trio costs even less.... but I'm having a difficult time deciding and was hoping those who've experienced several of these could help me hone in on best fit for my preferences.
> 
> ...


I have not been fortunate enough to afford some of the IEMs you mention but I can heartily recommend the TRI Starsea based on your preferences. They are wo*n*derful for classical music.


----------



## zenki

@LoryWiv You could try Shanling AE3


----------



## dharmasteve

LoryWiv said:


> I've been researching and reading reviews aboutt tribids featuring estat and am stuck trying to pick one that checks my boxes. I did try  the LZX A7 that many rave about as a giant killer, but had QC problems on 2 consecutive units (MMCX connector, defective filter module) and am ready to invest a bit more to check the right boxes.
> 
> In rough descending order of current preference based on reviews and graphs: Kinera Nanna, TRI Starsea, Penon Volt, Thieaudio Monarch, Shouer EJ07 all around $700-$900, Mofaset Trio costs even less.... but I'm having a difficult time deciding and was hoping those who've experienced several of these could help me hone in on best fit for my preferences.
> 
> ...






Nimweth said:


> I have not been fortunate enough to afford some of the IEMs you mention but I can heartily recommend the TRI Starsea based on your preferences. They are wo*n*derful for classical music.


I totally agree. For classical music the Starsea is excellent. They do need break-in, burn-in, but a top choice for classical music


----------



## IEMusic

LoryWiv said:


> I've been researching and reading reviews aboutt *tribids featuring estat* and am stuck trying to pick one that checks my boxes.
> 
> In rough descending order of current preference based on reviews and graphs: Kinera Nanna, TRI *Starsea*, Penon Volt, Thieaudio Monarch, Shouer EJ07 all around $700-$900, Mofaset Trio costs even less....


Did you mean the Tri Starlight?  It is the tribrid with Sonion ESTs.  The Starsea is a hybrid with a DD & and BAs only.


----------



## LoryWiv

IEMusic said:


> Did you mean the Tri Starlight?  It is the tribrid with Sonion ESTs.  The Starsea is a hybrid with a DD & and BAs only.


Yes, I absolutely did mean Starlight. Post corrected, and thanks for the catch!


----------



## itoosh

I'm looking for a very comfortable pair of IEM, with small dimensions.
Budget around 200-250$.
What models are considered small & comfy?
Thanks!!


----------



## IEMusic

itoosh said:


> I'm looking for a very comfortable pair of IEM, with small dimensions.
> Budget around 200-250$.
> What models are considered small & comfy?
> Thanks!!


Final Audio E series, Moondrop SSR and SSP.  How small do you need it, and what kind of sound are you looking for?


----------



## Nimweth

itoosh said:


> I'm looking for a very comfortable pair of IEM, with small dimensions.
> Budget around 200-250$.
> What models are considered small & comfy?
> Thanks!!


Smabat NCO. Tiny size, huge sound.


----------



## Slater

More news stuff from CVJ. This time it’s the Mirror, and it’s over $50


----------



## KnightCaeli

Slater said:


> More news stuff from CVJ. This time it’s the Mirror, and it’s over $50



Wow, those shells look pretty sleek! Seems like there's only 1 left atm on the CVJ store on Ali.


----------



## itoosh

IEMusic said:


> Final Audio E series, Moondrop SSR and SSP.  How small do you need it, and what kind of sound are you looking for?


The Final E series looking weird to my ears. I have small and short canals. The SSR/SSP looks nice but I'm looking for something more serious - big soundstage with proper depth. Good timbre. Excellent imaging and so on.


----------



## cappuchino (Dec 15, 2020)

itoosh said:


> The Final E series looking weird to my ears. I have small and short canals. The SSR/SSP looks nice but I'm looking for something more serious - big soundstage with proper depth. Good timbre. Excellent imaging and so on.


I'd suggest the Senfees (iykyk) KP580. They're like $10 does for the no cable option. Really small. You can watch vids of BGVP DN2 because they share the same shell to get an idea. One owner said they have similar mids and highs to ssr. And this one has bass. Though the tips you get are random (I got BGVP Y01, but all get BGVP sold tips) and I'd suggest tip-rolling to get the sound you prefer (I went with reversed BGVP Y01 - lessened the bass and smoothened the upper mids). And QC plays a role on cheap IEMs so keep that in mind.

Edit: Sorry. Didn't read you wanted something higher priced.


----------



## itoosh

sub30 said:


> I'd suggest the Senfees (iykyk) KP580. They're like $10 does for the no cable option. Really small. You can watch vids of BGVP DN2 because they share the same shell to get an idea. One owner said they have similar mids and highs to ssr. And this one has bass. Though the tips you get are random (I got BGVP Y01, but all get BGVP sold tips) and I'd suggest tip-rolling to get the sound you prefer (I went with reversed BGVP Y01 - lessened the bass and smoothened the upper mids). And QC plays a role on cheap IEMs so keep that in mind.
> 
> Edit: Sorry. Didn't read you wanted something higher priced.



Nothing to be sorry for! always good to hear another opinion! 
I also read about QC issues. Even with more expensive stuff.

Keep Rocking!


----------



## itoosh (Dec 15, 2020)

itoosh said:


> I'm looking for a very comfortable pair of IEM, with small dimensions.
> Budget around 200-250$.
> What models are considered small & comfy?
> Thanks!!



Bumping it.
Can't understand why there is no way to measure the IEM dimensions!! internal volume + WxDxL.


----------



## Slater

itoosh said:


> Bumping it.
> Can't understand why there is no way to measure the IEM dimensions!! internal volume + WxDxL.



That might work for simple shapes, like a bullet style earphone. But how would you go about accurately measuring these oddball shells?



Spoiler: Click me








A water displacement method would be the only way I could think of, but that isn’t feasible without damaging the drivers.


----------



## courierdriver

Pulled out my TFZ NO.3 earlier tonight and I still think I like them a bit more than either the BLON BL03 or BL01. Bass seems slightly tighter than either of the BLON's with a cleaner mids and treble. Stage is better on the 03, but gets congested when music gets a bit more complex. No.3 sounds a bit better to me. I like the clarity of the mids and highs a bit more than the BLON's. That's just me, though. Like I say; everyone's ears are different. Still got respect for the TFZ No.3 after all this time.


----------



## onlyteagan (Dec 16, 2020)

itoosh said:


> The Final E series looking weird to my ears. I have small and short canals. The SSR/SSP looks nice but I'm looking for something more serious - big soundstage with proper depth. Good timbre. Excellent imaging and so on.



maybe the Hifiman RE-400 or RE-600s if you don't like the shape of the Finals?

I have the RE-400s, they sound very nice for mid forward songs, for me the bass is impactful enough with pretty good imaging, but my final audio e3000s has them beat in soundstage, with similar imaging prowess and timbre.

The e3000s are warm sounding btw.


----------



## sodesuka

I had RE600S and E5000. Get E5000 if you want big soundstage and good timbre.


----------



## onlyteagan

sodesuka said:


> I had RE600S and E5000. Get E5000 if you want big soundstage and good timbre.


How's the RE-600S? do you think they'll be an upgrade over the re400s?


----------



## sodesuka

onlyteagan said:


> How's the RE-600S? do you think they'll be an upgrade over the re400s?


Never had them side by side and you really don't want comparisons by memory but if you insist I think yeah, they have similar sound signatures but iirc 400S was a bit more emphasized on the bass while 600S is more on the upper mid.


----------



## H T T (Dec 16, 2020)

onlyteagan said:


> How's the RE-600S? do you think they'll be an upgrade over the re400s?



The RE600S was a major upgrade from the RE400 for me. I have never been able to get the RE400 to sound anything other than shouty. A number of people here have not had that issue, though. FWIW, I would take the final E2000 or E3000 over either RE anyday. Better bass, guitars actually sound like guitars, more balanced overall for the finals. The RE600S has better soundstage depth and better micro details in the mids, notably vocals over the RE400 and the finals.

edit: I am late to the thread and did not see the original question involved a poster not liking the finals. I cannot think of better cable-down IEMs in that price range than the final series. I am probably not much help with the original question.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

itoosh said:


> Bumping it.
> Can't understand why there is no way to measure the IEM dimensions!! internal volume + WxDxL.



Smabat NCO is super comfortable and sounds excellent. You should definitely try them.


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> A water displacement method would be the only way I could think of, but that isn’t feasible without damaging the drivers.


Exactly, and that would still not tell you how well they would fit one’s individual ear anatomy.  A low volume pancake still wouldn’t fit.


----------



## IEMusic

itoosh said:


> I'm looking for a very comfortable pair of IEM, with small dimensions.
> Budget around 200-250$.
> What models are considered small & comfy?
> Thanks!!


How about getting a Custom IEM like ThieAudio Legacy 3 or 4?   You would, however, have the additional cost of getting ear impressions made.  Etymotic IEMs are also really comfortable if you change the ear tip to a single flange tip, or get custom ear tips made, like from Sensaphonics.


----------



## onlyteagan (Dec 16, 2020)

Saw a pair of "sleeping earphones" before, i think they are from fischer audio, they are supposed to be small and comfy.. Not too sure about the price though



itoosh said:


> I'm looking for a very comfortable pair of IEM, with small dimensions.
> Budget around 200-250$.
> What models are considered small & comfy?
> Thanks!!




Edit: oops, missed your budget, i think fischer is a budget brand..

Found this thread about "sleeping iems" too, they should be pretty small/low profile.(I just skimmed through the first few posts)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-iems-for-sleeping.844766/


----------



## onlyteagan

onlyteagan said:


> Saw a pair of "sleeping earphones" before, i think they are from fischer audio, they are supposed to be small and comfy.. Not too sure about the price though
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Found the Fischer Audio IEM i was talking about, the Dreamcatcher, it does look really tiny, they only have a 3.8mm DD.


----------



## furyossa

onlyteagan said:


> Found the Fischer Audio IEM i was talking about, the Dreamcatcher, it does look really tiny, they only have a 3.8mm DD.


I know about 6mm micro DD driver (kinera Tyr, Yamaha EPH-100, EPH-200...)  but I don't know if there is a 3.8mm DD at all.
This model looks like EPH200 but I don't know if this copy has MMCX sockets
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001358794582.html


----------



## itoosh

IEMusic said:


> How about getting a Custom IEM like ThieAudio Legacy 3 or 4?   You would, however, have the additional cost of getting ear impressions made.  Etymotic IEMs are also really comfortable if you change the ear tip to a single flange tip, or get custom ear tips made, like from Sensaphonics.


Actually I was thinking about doing it but than if it would not be comfort I'm kinda stock with it...If I buy from Amazon I can return it if its not fit.


----------



## peter123

itoosh said:


> Actually I was thinking about doing it but than if it would not be comfort I'm kinda stock with it...If I buy from Amazon I can return it if its not fit.



Brainwaivz B400 is very small and sounds great if you're not a basshead.


----------



## furyossa

This one looks interesting but it's very old (around 10 years)
https://www.headfonia.com/hippo-shroom-and-hippo-shroom-eb-extra-bass/


----------



## assassin10000

itoosh said:


> I'm looking for a very comfortable pair of IEM, with small dimensions.
> Budget around 200-250$.
> What models are considered small & comfy?
> Thanks!!




If you don't mind a flat sound signature maybe these will work:
https://smile.amazon.com/H2O-Audio-Waterproof-Headphones-Watersports/dp/B0046ZH10M


Comfort is subjective, the most comfortable IEM I've tried has been Westone UM Pro 10 with their newer ultra small bean shaped housings. Shure se215 were larger and uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## furyossa

assassin10000 said:


> If you don't mind a flat sound signature maybe these will work:
> https://smile.amazon.com/H2O-Audio-Waterproof-Headphones-Watersports/dp/B0046ZH10M
> 
> 
> Comfort is subjective, the most comfortable IEM I've tried has been Westone UM Pro 10 with their newer ultra small bean shaped housings. Shure se215 were larger and uncomfortable after a while.


And if he likes to sleep in the pool   Nice find


----------



## NeonHD

Hey guys just a very general question, what are some of the best sub-$500 IEMs for soundstage and imaging?

My current best IEMs for soundstage and imaging are the TRI I3, LZ A6, and Toneking T88K. Looking for an IEM that at least has equal or better imaging (sound positioning) than the T88K. 

Also it is VERY important that the IEM is 2-pin, that's actually the main reason for my inquiry as I've had some pretty bad experiences with MMCX IEMs.

Basically I am looking for a sub-$500 2-pin IEM that excels at mainly imaging.

I'm open to any sound signature, as long as it's not too bassy or too sibilant.


----------



## IEMusic

NeonHD said:


> Hey guys just a very general question, what are some of the best sub-$500 IEMs for soundstage and imaging?
> 
> My current best IEMs for soundstage and imaging are the TRI I3, LZ A6, and Toneking T88K. Looking for an IEM that at least has equal or better imaging (sound positioning) than the T88K.
> 
> ...


Of all my current IEMs, the best imaging goes to the UM MEST, but a close second is the Mangird Tea.   If listening to an orchestra, the Tea sounds like you’re sitting in one of the front rows, in the audience, whereas the MEST sounds like you’re in the conductor’s position.  Both are impressively holographic sounding.   The Tea has a full sound, but neither warm nor thin sounding.   The mids sound lush, and it‘s the other main asset, along with the imaging, IMO.   The bass is very clean, and sub bass focused.  While there is not a whole lot of treble quantity necessarily, the treble is quite well extended and airy sounding.  Resolution is great, but it doesn’t present a whole lot of detail.   It’s more relaxed sounding overall.


----------



## onlyteagan

furyossa said:


> I know about 6mm micro DD driver (kinera Tyr, Yamaha EPH-100, EPH-200...)  but I don't know if there is a 3.8mm DD at all.
> This model looks like EPH200 but I don't know if this copy has MMCX sockets
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001358794582.html


interesting, so it's a multi BA configuration?

regarding the fischer IEM, according to their product page, it's a "japan-made" driver?
http://fischeraudio.com/shop/dream-catcher-mother-earth/

Final E-series also use 6mm drivers afaik


----------



## yorosello

NeonHD said:


> Hey guys just a very general question, what are some of the best sub-$500 IEMs for soundstage and imaging?
> 
> My current best IEMs for soundstage and imaging are the TRI I3, LZ A6, and Toneking T88K. Looking for an IEM that at least has equal or better imaging (sound positioning) than the T88K.
> 
> ...


Moondrop b2/dusk


----------



## furyossa

onlyteagan said:


> interesting, so it's a multi BA configuration?


Probably a single BA.


----------



## RikudouGoku

NeonHD said:


> Hey guys just a very general question, what are some of the best sub-$500 IEMs for soundstage and imaging?
> 
> My current best IEMs for soundstage and imaging are the TRI I3, LZ A6, and Toneking T88K. Looking for an IEM that at least has equal or better imaging (sound positioning) than the T88K.
> 
> ...


You already have it with the A6.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

hi everyone. would you guys be kind enough to name some warm chi-fi up to 70usd? i own the lz z04a and I love it. thanks everyone


----------



## harry501501

Dani157 said:


> Smabat NCO is super comfortable and sounds excellent. You should definitely try them.



You would need to change that horrid cable that came with it. I tried using it again while walking tonight and had to keep it outside my jacket as putting it inside just had this annoying tug on the buds. Didn't matter how I positioned it, terrible choice for such small and light earphones. Again microphonics are REALLY bad, not sure if that's partly down to isolation being so impressive tho?! I tried them with the little rubber ear hooks that came with my Final earphones which seems to help with strain. The way the cable is positioned these are more designed for cable down, but they're comfy enough over-ear too and fit fine being so small.

NOTE: If you do change the cable take care as they are solid enough but they are *very *light and being so small I'm always worried about damaging them while taking the MMCX out. The cable is also quite tough to disconnect due to the angle they're positioned into the housing and can be difficult to grip properly (normally this is where accidents happen). Make sure you grip the housing properly as you gently pull them apart, use a thin cloth even.

Lastly, I think they sound at their best listening at home in quiet. There's a marked difference (IMO) from listening on the go with these to more critical listening. They sound clearer and more open, the detail is heard better. I know this is the case for most earphones, but I do hear a big difference. _Again, this could easily be the cable noise interfering._


----------



## harry501501

I'm looking at getting something around the £150-250 (max) mark. Looking for a balanced sound, good resolution and detail, not too bright, good for male vocals. Not too fussed about soundstage but don't like anything too ruler flat, can be within the head as long as instrument and harmonies can be placed well. Prefer bass quality over quantity, good speed. Housing can't be too big as I have small ears. Example TRN BA5 far too big for me, struggled a wee bit with Spring 1... was going to get the TRI I3 but looks too big too. Any help much appreciated.

These will mainly be used at home, so my desktop set-up is decent enough for hard to drive sets. Also looking at getting the Hiby R3 Pro for OTG as my FIIO M6 screen is failing on me. I like to treat myself every Xmas... more so after such a rubbish year.


----------



## redguardsoldier

harry501501 said:


> I'm looking at getting something around the £150-250 (max) mark. Looking for a balanced sound, good resolution and detail, not too bright, good for male vocals. Not too fussed about soundstage but don't like anything too ruler flat, can be within the head as long as instrument and harmonies can be placed well. Prefer bass quality over quantity, good speed. Housing can't be too big as I have small ears. Example TRN BA5 far too big for me, struggled a wee bit with Spring 1... was going to get the TRI I3 but looks too big too. Any help much appreciated.
> 
> These will mainly be used at home, so my desktop set-up is decent enough for hard to drive sets. Also looking at getting the Hiby R3 Pro for OTG as my FIIO M6 screen is failing on me. I like to treat myself every Xmas... more so after such a rubbish year.



May I recommend you the TRI Starsea?

Seems to fit your requirements well . Balanced sound (adjustable with tuning switches), good resolution & detail, both male & female vocals are excellent. And most importantly, the shells are small, at least smaller and the common KZ ZSN styled ones


----------



## cappuchino

Did anyone buy the Faaeal Poppy? One said it sounded "fairly neutral"?


----------



## baskingshark

harry501501 said:


> I'm looking at getting something around the £150-250 (max) mark. Looking for a balanced sound, good resolution and detail, not too bright, good for male vocals. Not too fussed about soundstage but don't like anything too ruler flat, can be within the head as long as instrument and harmonies can be placed well. Prefer bass quality over quantity, good speed. Housing can't be too big as I have small ears. Example TRN BA5 far too big for me, struggled a wee bit with Spring 1... was going to get the TRI I3 but looks too big too. Any help much appreciated.
> 
> These will mainly be used at home, so my desktop set-up is decent enough for hard to drive sets. Also looking at getting the Hiby R3 Pro for OTG as my FIIO M6 screen is failing on me. I like to treat myself every Xmas... more so after such a rubbish year.



Some suggestions:

1) *TRI I3 *- 1 BA + 1 planar + 1 DD weird mishmash config, but very coherent U shaped balanced tuning. It is a bit huge as you say, but it is okay in comfort. I actually have smaller IEMs that are more uncomfortable for me, but YMMV as we have different ear anatomies. It has big soundstage, smooth planar mids, but needs amping as the planars are pretty power hungry. Sounds meh from a smartphone. There's an occasional 3 kHz spike that is apparent in poorly recorded material or at louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve). Higher treble borders on dark so not the best if u are a treblehead wanting sparkle.

2) *KBEAR BElieve* - “Bearly believable” for a full beryllium set at this price? The KBEAR BElieve sports a smooth and refined U shaped tuning, great technical chops in the mids and treble areas for a single DD. It has good timbre for acoustic instruments but is very hard to drive, as per the 98 dB sensitivity. It sounds muddy, congested and slow in the bass with a low powered source, but scales beautifully when optimally amped, so those that don’t intend to get an amp best look elsewhere. With power, the KBEAR BElieve does hit about 70% of the technical performance of the famed DUNU LUNA, at 10% of the price!

3) *TRI Starsea* - hybrid which has 4 tuning options to give anything from a V shaped to U shaped to neutralish. Excellent technicalities, fit and isolation, can be "reference" like on some configs. It has a very low impedance of 9 ish ohms so it needs a source pairing with as low output impedance as possible, ideally < 1 ohm. Very versatile due to the tuning switches. One thing is that the timbre isn't that good for the higher frequencies due to the BAs, so if timbre is your priority, best to look elsewhere, but it has very good technicalities and versatility due to the tuning options.

4) *LZ A7* - saving the best for last, it is a bit above your budget, but do consider this set on sale. It has 10 tuning options, extremely versatile. Good fit, good isolation, excellent technicalities, very good timbre for a BA/piezo config (maybe except the higher frequencies for violins handled by the piezos). I can see it as end game for a lot in this hobby, everyone should get an ideal tuning, maybe except diehard bassheads. This is a true upgrade over the TRI Starsea, so if u can save up between the 2, I'll go for this (though there are diminishing returns from the Starsea).


----------



## LoryWiv

lucasbatista2408 said:


> hi everyone. would you guys be kind enough to name some warm chi-fi up to 70usd? i own the lz z04a and I love it. thanks everyone


Shozy Form 1.1


----------



## onlyteagan

Anyone tried the Superlux HD 381F before? Loved superlux headphones (681 and 668B) (after EQing the treble), wondering how their IEMs will sound and do they still hold up nowadays


----------



## furyossa (Dec 18, 2020)

onlyteagan said:


> Anyone tried the Superlux HD 381F before? Loved superlux headphones (681 and 668B) (after EQing the treble), wondering how their IEMs will sound and do they still hold up nowadays


What a coincidence, I'm so glad you asked. 
Last week I stumbled upon a black model (HD381) by chance and took them out of curiosity, and I also liked this retro look.
In a week of use, they left such a positive impression that yesterday I had to buy all three pairs that are currently break-in
You asked do they still hold up nowadays? You won't believe me. I'm treble sensitive, but I listened to this model
for more than 5 hours continuously without noticing any discomfort.
No matter how much this model looks like IEM, I would rather call it In-Ear-Buds (IEB), because it's very unique compared to other models that resemble it.
I will post my impressions in a few days and also mini-review because they really deserve to be mentioned again, and after all, this year is their 10th anniversary


----------



## onlyteagan

furyossa said:


> What a coincidence, I'm so glad you asked.
> Last week I stumbled upon a black model (HD381) by chance and took them out of curiosity, and I also liked this retro look.
> In a week of use, they left such a positive impression that yesterday I had to buy all three pairs that are currently break-in
> You asked do they still hold up nowadays? You won't believe me. I'm treble sensitive, but I listened to this model
> ...


Wow I can't believe this coincidence (lol), I'll look forward to your impressions


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

harry501501 said:


> You would need to change that horrid cable that came with it. I tried using it again while walking tonight and had to keep it outside my jacket as putting it inside just had this annoying tug on the buds. Didn't matter how I positioned it, terrible choice for such small and light earphones. Again microphonics are REALLY bad, not sure if that's partly down to isolation being so impressive tho?! I tried them with the little rubber ear hooks that came with my Final earphones which seems to help with strain. The way the cable is positioned these are more designed for cable down, but they're comfy enough over-ear too and fit fine being so small.
> 
> NOTE: If you do change the cable take care as they are solid enough but they are *very *light and being so small I'm always worried about damaging them while taking the MMCX out. The cable is also quite tough to disconnect due to the angle they're positioned into the housing and can be difficult to grip properly (normally this is where accidents happen). Make sure you grip the housing properly as you gently pull them apart, use a thin cloth even.
> 
> Lastly, I think they sound at their best listening at home in quiet. There's a marked difference (IMO) from listening on the go with these to more critical listening. They sound clearer and more open, the detail is heard better. I know this is the case for most earphones, but I do hear a big difference. _Again, this could easily be the cable noise interfering._



I totally agree about stock cables being super crap. I am using them with Tin T2+ SPC cable. And I tried them with stock cable but it is as you describe are super flimsy. Try with any decent cable and they're markedly different and better sounding. Considering most of us in the hobby do have a few cables lying around so it isn't that much of a bother. You can safely change cables they're not that bad and are sturdy as well. Try them with any other cable you have lying in your closet.


----------



## harry501501

Dani157 said:


> I totally agree about stock cables being super crap. I am using them with Tin T2+ SPC cable. And I tried them with stock cable but it is as you describe are super flimsy. Try with any decent cable and they're markedly different and better sounding. Considering most of us in the hobby do have a few cables lying around so it isn't that much of a bother. You can safely change cables they're not that bad and are sturdy as well. Try them with any other cable you have lying in your closet.



Agreed. I have tried them with multiple cables and its fine, my warning was to the original poster they were suggested to or to those who don't have multiple cables. For those people having to buy an additional cable is just an additional expense. I must admit tho, although the cable design and build aren't great... soundwise I felt it was fine and compliments it well. Other cables do seem to smooth the sound up a bit to sound weightier and more buttery and I get how you like it more, but for me it loses some air and rawness which I think makes it unique. I wouldn't say either is better sounding, just some subtle changes.


----------



## harry501501

baskingshark said:


> Some suggestions:
> 
> 1) *TRI I3 *- 1 BA + 1 planar + 1 DD weird mishmash config, but very coherent U shaped balanced tuning. It is a bit huge as you say, but it is okay in comfort. I actually have smaller IEMs that are more uncomfortable for me, but YMMV as we have different ear anatomies. It has big soundstage, smooth planar mids, but needs amping as the planars are pretty power hungry. Sounds meh from a smartphone. There's an occasional 3 kHz spike that is apparent in poorly recorded material or at louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve). Higher treble borders on dark so not the best if u are a treblehead wanting sparkle.
> 
> ...



Thanks @baskingshark. I was looking at the Believe so glad you brought it up, seems well-liked. As for the LZA7, I had actually been checking out the LZA6 so I will have to have a look there too. A7 is £256 on Alie and Amazon so not that outwith what I'm prepared to spend. I really like the design, and build wise it's one of the better shaped for me personally. Much appreciated.


----------



## IEMusic

harry501501 said:


> Thanks @baskingshark. I was looking at the Believe so glad you brought it up, seems well-liked. As for the LZA7, I had actually been checking out the LZA6 so I will have to have a look there too. A7 is £256 on Alie and Amazon so not that outwith what I'm prepared to spend. I really like the design, and build wise it's one of the better shaped for me personally. Much appreciated.


You won’t go wrong with either the LZ A7 or Believe.   Both are very good all-purpose IEMs.  The A7 is better if you don’t plan on running it off of a decent DAC/amp or DAP, or if you like to try a lot of different tunings.  The Believe is better if timbral accuracy is of utmost importance.


----------



## requal

I have recived MT300 yesterday, and I was very impressed by ratio sound/value.
I think it could be upgrade for Shouer Tape, but I haven't them now to compare. 
Comparing to ISN H40:
* Less resolution on midrange, voices are bit backward
* Less transparent overall
* Sound is a slower, more congested
* Harder to drive 
* More Sharper treble
* Less bass, but about same good quality


----------



## xanlamin

So are you saying the ISN H40 is better than MT300?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

redguardsoldier said:


> May I recommend you the TRI Starsea?
> 
> Seems to fit your requirements well . Balanced sound (adjustable with tuning switches), good resolution & detail, both male & female vocals are excellent. And most importantly, the shells are small, at least smaller and the common KZ ZSN styled ones



NiceHCK NX7 mk III. Underrated and underappreciayed but brilliant.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

xanlamin said:


> So are you saying the ISN H40 is better than MT300?



The MT300 is special. Absolutely beautiful timbre. Better timbre than the A7, NM2+, and the Mofasest Trio. Only the JVC FW01's timbre is equitable. Another earphone that went under the radar, which is a crime. Same with the NiceHCK NX7 mk III.


----------



## requal

xanlamin said:


> So are you saying the ISN H40 is better than MT300?


Just comparing to show some point to reference. As usually there's some different flaws. I'm not disappointed, this is very good set of earphones.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

I can't believe i spent almost a year in the wrong Chinese Asian thread LOL I was in the headphones one. i was wondering that nobody every talked about iem's in that thread, and i recently found out why. LOL


----------



## xanlamin

Thanks for the comparison, always interesting to know differing views


----------



## baskingshark

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I can't believe i spent almost a year in the wrong Chinese Asian thread LOL I was in the headphones one. i was wondering that nobody every talked about iem's in that thread, and i recently found out why. LOL



You probably have saved yourself a ton of money cause of going to the wrong thread. Sorry for your wallet now!!


----------



## NeonHD

RikudouGoku said:


> You already have it with the A6.



I know lol, but the chi-fi addict inside me needs more


----------



## NeonHD (Dec 19, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Of all my current IEMs, the best imaging goes to the UM MEST, but a close second is the Mangird Tea.   If listening to an orchestra, the Tea sounds like you’re sitting in one of the front rows, in the audience, whereas the MEST sounds like you’re in the conductor’s position.  Both are impressively holographic sounding.   The Tea has a full sound, but neither warm nor thin sounding.   The mids sound lush, and it‘s the other main asset, along with the imaging, IMO.   The bass is very clean, and sub bass focused.  While there is not a whole lot of treble quantity necessarily, the treble is quite well extended and airy sounding.  Resolution is great, but it doesn’t present a whole lot of detail.   It’s more relaxed sounding overall.



Mangird Tea sounds like the perfect candidate to me, definitely will consider these.

Edit: Wow that rhymed lol


----------



## Lokiiami (Dec 19, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Of all my current IEMs, the best imaging goes to the UM MEST, but a close second is the Mangird Tea.   If listening to an orchestra, the Tea sounds like you’re sitting in one of the front rows, in the audience, whereas the MEST sounds like you’re in the conductor’s position.  Both are impressively holographic sounding.   The Tea has a full sound, but neither warm nor thin sounding.   The mids sound lush, and it‘s the other main asset, along with the imaging, IMO.   The bass is very clean, and sub bass focused.  While there is not a whole lot of treble quantity necessarily, the treble is quite well extended and airy sounding.  Resolution is great, but it doesn’t present a whole lot of detail.   It’s more relaxed sounding overall.


Trying my luck here..I'm wondering so far if you have encounter any pair that has the sound quality of MEST including same sub bass depth however with more quantity in bass?


----------



## IEMusic

Lokiiami said:


> Trying my luck here..I'm wondering so far if you have encounter any pair that has the sound quality of MEST including same sub bass depth however with more quantity in bass?


I haven’t, and I still have not heard it, but maybe the Sony IER-Z1R?


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 19, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> I haven’t, and I still have not heard it, but maybe the Sony IER-Z1R?



@Lokiiami
yep IER-Z1R for sure. Volt has more impact than the MEST as well, but with less treble quantity, it sounds bit darker comparatively.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Everybody seems to love that *Sony IER-Z1R*!!!


----------



## tgx78 (Dec 19, 2020)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Everybody seems to love that *Sony IER-Z1R*!!!



so many nice sounding IEMS to choose from nowadays, but IER-Z1R and the Volt (and maybe IT07 joining this exclusive group soon) are only few that I start listening and end up staying awake all night kinda IEMs. It got so bad that I took them both to my office/studio. I banned them from using at home lol.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

tgx78 said:


> so many nice sounding IEMS nowadays to choose from, but IER-Z1R and the Volt (and maybe IT07 joining this exclusive group soon) are only few that I start listening and ended up staying awake all night kinda IEMs. It got so bad that I took them both to my office/studio. I banned them from using at home lol.



That's how I know i got a serious audio gem. the late night listen, that goes on and on, and i end up having to take them out to actually get some sleep. Glad i'm not the only one lol Cheers on that!


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> That's how I know i got a serious audio gem. the late night listen, that goes on and on, and i end up having to take them out to actually get some sleep. Glad i'm not the only one lol Cheers on that!


I can relate as well. I absolutely love my KZ ZS10 PRO's; and while I  have many other iems in my collection, I have to FORCE myself to stop listening to them at certain times. Or just avoid plugging them in altogether after a certain time at night. Ten PM is my danger zone. If I start listening at this time, I'll be up till 2 or 3AM. Next day sucks. Not enough sleep.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

courierdriver said:


> I can relate as well. I absolutely love my KZ ZS10 PRO's; and while I  have many other iems in my collection, I have to FORCE myself to stop listening to them at certain times. Or just avoid plugging them in altogether after a certain time at night. Ten PM is my danger zone. If I start listening at this time, I'll be up till 2 or 3AM. Next day sucks. Not enough sleep.



LOL That's it. That's the addiction and the discovery.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a full in-depth written review about the 1Custom Jr. from Jaben 

It is an interesting very affordable take on the Switch-Based IEMs

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...ble-jabens-custom-one-junior-iems-review.html


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello fellow head-fier’s, up for review is the *NM2+ *by NF Audio



*ABOUT NF Audio *and* NM2+ *in-ear earphone:
NF Audio is an earphone brand under Shenzhen Ningfan Acoustics. They were founded in 2014. You can go to their official website posted at the end of my review for latest news, product information, and upcoming new earphone products. They claim to be the pioneer of customized IEM’s in China and have helped hundreds of musicians complete musical pieces and performances. They also believe their products are artworks and the proof is in their workmanship and details put into their earphones, which in my opinion matches the cost and then some!
 *Courtesy of NF Audio
*MY REVIEW*:
In this review, I was given the opportunity to listen to the NM2+ model, which was sent to my doorstep in return for an honest review. Though, I do want to express, there is no other involvement other than to give an honest review and impression of the NM2+ Monitor earphones.

*DESCRIPTION and HIGHLIGHTS*:
The NM2+ features double cavity dynamic drivers, replaceable 0.78mm cable, 5-axis CNC carved aeronautical aluminum shell, ergonomic designed fit, and are made for stage monitoring purposes. Other special features include an integrated tuning circuit and a tesla level dual-magnetic circuit.

*FREQUENCY SPECIFICATION:*
Model: NM2+
Dimension: 145*128*83mm
Netwt: 300g
Driver: Double Cavity Dynamic Driver
Cable: 0.78mm 2Pin 5N Silver-coated OFC
Connector: 3.5mm
Frequency response range: 9 - 40kHz
Maximum SPL: 125dB
Sensitivity: 108dB/mW
Distortion: <1%
Impedance: 18Ω
Sound insulation: 25dB

*SOUND SIGNATURE*:
They have a balanced, but bright and vividly sounding signature throughout the midrange and treble with plenty of details, good natural sounding timbre and tonality, and a surprisingly low natural sounding punchy bass incredibly coming from one dynamic diaphragm on each side. It has very low to zero distortion, which is quite a feat for a DD to even sound this clear, if you ask me!


*PACKAGE*:
The NM2+ comes with very nice accessories in a very fancy silver/gray box, which includes a pair of well-built in-ear metal/alloy earphones, detachable 0.78mm 2-pin copper/silver-plated transparent cables, large-medium-small silicone ear tips (white set being balanced, while the black set’s for extra bass) mounted on a round disc, a nice well-made rugged round storage case, and manual with warranty information all in one square packaged box.



*NOTICEABLE CHANGES*:
At first, receiving and listening to the NM2+ I was a little overwhelmed on the bright and vivid sound that came out of them, which I wasn’t really used to. But, it was to my surprise that even though I was worried about harshness and sibilance creeping up during my first listen, it actually did not offend at all! So, after burning them in for 100 hours, they played exceptionally clear, vivid, airy, and precisely tuned! Though, it’s important to note that during my review I decided to go with the white balanced ear tips. Though, it didn’t seal as tight as the bass ear tips as a second option, they provided the best details for my initial review. In comfort, they are not the best, since they are slightly larger and cumbersome, but they are certainly not the worst. I could listen to them for a few hours before noticing any discomfort, IMHO. But, then again, many IEM’s in my collection do give me discomfort in the same amount of time of 2 hours or more, except the smallest of the bunch, whether they’re actually expensive or not. So basically saying, comfort depends on how the product was made, not so much the price.

*SOUND*:
*BASS*:
The bass is articulate, quick and punchy, and can demonstrate good quality detailed bass, especially in the mid-bass, and also in the sub-bass region when called for. Incredibly, the bass does not bleed into the lower MID’s and maintains enough overall bass for such a vivid and bright upper range keeping the whole signature quite technically balanced. Though, the bass is not the center of action, it surely provides precision and satisfaction.

*MIDRANGE*:
The midrange has a sense of space and transparency that leaves you almost breathless, while it’s nicely tuned with the lower treble region giving you exceptional clarity and coherency. This type of signature favors females more than males, since it will lack a sense of warmth towards a lower males tone of voice. But, on a positive side, you will benefit from much more details within string instruments, violins, or even the clarity of soft piano notes.

*TREBLE*:
The treble demonstrates perfection in the lower and upper peaks, while maintaining a good flow of vividness with excellent details and even micro details. This kind of upper signature is hard to achieve and I think for a DD the NM2+ does it exceptionally well! Details can only be expressed as immersive and irresistible…They are literally hard to put down! Of course, this is if you’re not treble sensitive.

*SOUNDSTAGE & RESOLUTION*
The NM2+ soundstage is excellent at its price point with plenty of stage presence since the signature is so vividly clear. They demonstrate a better than average wide soundstage due to its clear sounding nature with nice separation and imaging when compared to other expensive models I personally own. Even though, the frontal and depth stage presence are not the best I’ve heard, the wide soundstage presence and resolution is epic and grand and some may even find them as an end game to their collection.


*COMPARISONS:*
In relation to the comparison below, I personally think all the IEM's below are fairly well-made and can easily please even the most experienced in just sound quality alone. But, remember these are all Chi-Fi branded IEM's and some people might be judgmental on quality rather than just sound alone. So, keep in mind, the comparisons below will be based more on sound impression.

*LZ A6* -vs- *NM2+*
Coming from LZ is the LZ A6, which is a model that’s been selling very well for the past few years, which can demonstrate great clarity, big soundstage and outstanding resolution. Now, at a lower and closer price to the NM2+, which was just recently replaced by the A7 flagship model, how does the older A6 compare to the NM2+? In a nut shell, they sound very similar in the bright upper range. But, the A6 just reveals more details and luscious MID's, especially when the LOUD switch button is activated to the ON position while using the black tuning filters. Though, clarity and on both does sound very similar, the NM2+ can still demonstrate good timbre and imaging, while the soundstage is slightly bigger and richer on the A6. Bass has slightly better texture on the A6, while females shine equally on both, and micro-details can be detected on both as well. This comparison shows how the NM2+ can compare with last year’s best chi-fi hybrid. Though, it is a bold statement knowing that there are so many branded ones that have the capability of outperforming the chi-fi brands. But, incredibly this year has been such a tight competition that anything goes! Now, going back to the A6, the resolution, transparency, and micro-details reveals slightly more to my ears. Though, the dynamic drivers in the NM2+ can only be described as superb and exceptional to the highest standard and definitely "bang for the buck" and can be an end game for those that desire DD’s over hybrids.

*BLON BL01* -vs- *NM2+*
I know the BL01 may come as an underdog, but for fun, I want to compare this budget DD to the immense overtaken of the NM2+. First off, the BL01 are no slouch. They have the capability of bringing down IEM’s, double, or even triple their price in sound and practically in the well-built solid housing as well. Both the BL01 and NM2+ have a well-balanced sound to their signature and both are well constructed. But, they both provide an entirely different price bracket, which I’ll describe what makes the differences, right now. Replacing the BL01’s cables to silver (or silver-plated) cables while provided with the right ear tips to your ear anatomy, the BL01’s outclasses many earphones at its lower price range lifting their sound to higher heights. The bass sounds more refined and textured, the midrange provides a vividly clear coherency to them, and the treble sounds precise and detailed wondering if the BLON company underpriced the BL01. But, this is where the BL01 is limited. The NM2+ just sounds cleaner throughout the whole range providing better detailed bass, amazing upper-midrange, and finer and precise details with better extended micro-details. Eventually, this is the difference when you save for a higher price bracket. The BL01 wins my volt for budget of the year when it comes to the well-made solid housing, and provided best sound possible on a budget, but the NM2+ are just on another level all together as a well-built monitor earphone for those considered as seasoned professionals.

*MAGOASI DQ4* -vs- *NM2+*
For the DQ4, I chose the “Enhanced sense of atmosphere” switch to test against the NM2+. Bass on the DQ4 sounds deep, accurate, quick, and punchy, but the NM2+ takes it further with better texture and refinement. With the DQ4, the midrange has realistic sounding vocals surrounding you with a spacious presence, but the NM2+ sounds more lively and provides a slightly wider stage presence. Treble sounds airy and transparent on the DQ4, but the strongest point of the NM2+ is the upper range providing even better and cleaner sounding midrange and treble, especially micro-details. Definitely, DQ4’s soundstage in this mode might not be the widest, but is the one that most demonstrates a great 3D-like soundstage that is surely going to please those that are looking for a holographic type sound signature with plenty of atmospheric space. But, when it comes to a realistic listening experience, that’s when the NM2+ takes the lead. It sounds like you’re listening to a live concert or a lively stage presence, while the DQ4 sounds like a very good hi-end stereo system, at most. The upper-mid and treble range just outshines the DQ4 even providing the sweetest in micro-details. So finally, if you’re looking for a 4-way audio switch hybrid, then DQ4 does just fine for different genre’s. But, if you really desire DD’s, then look no more because the NM2+ are capable of providing an enjoyable monitoring experience for all your music needs.

*PROS*:
Excellent technicality, vividly clear with incredible details, great build quality, nice detachable cables, better than average realistic-like soundstage, and beautifully detailed housing with chrome-like finish.

*CONS*:
Not for bass heads, might be overly bright for those sensitive to upper-midrange and treble. Isolation and seal may be a bit tricky for some. May be cumbersome to those with smaller ears.

 *Courtesy of NF Audio
*FINAL COMMENTS*:
The NM2+ are a pleasure to have and can be viewed as a level of premium quality for their price. They have true class leading performance and can possibly for some be an end game, IMHO. …Job well done!

*SPECIAL THANKS*:
Lastly, I want to give a special thanks to ‘Di Yang’ for sending the NM2+ in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost is currently around $169 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost. Their official website is www.nfaudio.cn and their other official store for purchase and sales can be found at https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...n-ear-monitor-earphone-with-0-78mm-2pin-cable.


Hope this review can be of help towards your next purchase...


-Clear


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Totally agree with you. Throw away those tips, slap on some JVC spiral dots, and change out the cable for some nice upgraded balanced cable, and holy cramoley....these things do truly shine bright, and in a good way.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

For all you metalheads, deathheads, and rockheads on this page, my latest recommendation for budget IEM that plays heavy metal, power metal, thrash metal, death metal, black metal, punk, grind, crust, fuzz, as well as classic rock and alternative rock with the most proficiency....the *NiceHCK NX7 mk III*. Why? Out of all in my collection, it has the technical abilities, bass speed and resolution, excellent forward mids, and extended treble with nice timbre, while being able to peel away even the stodgiest of lo-fi and complex tracks with ease and skill. You miss nothing, and get a great listening experience without any grating peaks, missing mids, or laid back bass. Metal comes together skillfully and proficiently with very few negatives (not the widest stage, but excellent imaging). So if you are a metalhead like myself, pick these up ASAP and \m/ \m/


----------



## Banbeucmas

Got to listen to this IEM before going to Japan. My Soranik ION-4 review: https://banbeu.com/soranik-ion-4-review-the-experiment/

I love how Soranik like to go with a glittery design on the backplate.


----------



## furyossa

onlyteagan said:


> Anyone tried the Superlux HD 381F before? Loved superlux headphones (681 and 668B) (after EQing the treble), wondering how their IEMs will sound and do they still hold up nowadays


Ok here we go, a "short description" about Superlux HD381 series, the "old-school gems"
Sorry I'm not a reviewer but this is my way of showing appreciation when it comes to such a good model i.e. whole lineup.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Chi-fi has come a looooooooooooong way since I got into this hobby. The CCA CST and Fiio X3III combo is aural bliss. So good, and i spent less that i did buying the NM2+. Brilliant!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Happy holidays and Merry Christmas to all of you!!!


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

requal said:


> I have recived MT300 yesterday, and I was very impressed by ratio sound/value.
> I think it could be upgrade for Shouer Tape, but I haven't them now to compare.
> Comparing to ISN H40:
> * Less resolution on midrange, voices are bit backward
> ...


Like another commenter a couple posts below, I'm not sure which one is better of the MT300 and the ISN H40.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Like another commenter a couple posts below, I'm not sure which one is better of the MT300 and the ISN H40.


The MT300 is definitely an upgrade over the Tape Pro, but i don't have the H40. They are as capable or more capable than the NM2+ and the Sony Z5, so i'd rec them to anyone who wants a great sounding tribrid with EST highs and some killer punchy bass.


----------



## requal

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Like another commenter a couple posts below, I'm not sure which one is better of the MT300 and the ISN H40.


Isn is rather better.. Larger soundstage, more lush and easy going sound, midrange is closer and richer. 
But ISN is somewhat like KZ Asf: lot of bass, highs are not so expanded, midrange is really close so presentation is more like into face... And I sold my ISN yesterday, because I'm treble head - I need extended treble and MT300 and ASX give it, I can live with bit worser sq for more satisfying presentation


----------



## Nimweth

requal said:


> Isn is rather better.. Larger soundstage, more lush and easy going sound, midrange is closer and richer.
> But ISN is somewhat like KZ Asf: lot of bass, highs are not so expanded, midrange is really close so presentation is more like into face... And I sold my ISN yesterday, because I'm treble head - I need extended treble and MT300 and ASX give it, I can live with bit worser sq for more satisfying presentation


Yes, the best IEM is the one you enjoy your music with.


----------



## requal

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> The MT300 is definitely an upgrade over the Tape Pro, but i don't have the H40. They are as capable or more capable than the NM2+ and the Sony Z5, so i'd rec them to anyone who wants a great sounding tribrid with EST highs and some killer punchy bass.


Yeah, I was shocked too, I don't want make to far going comparsions, but in first contact I was same impressed like when I could listen to 64audio U12t paired with Shozy Alien+ - very expanding highs, very good timbre and that bass which is kind of inteligent - can punch very deep and make those resonances in space which can be closer or farther. Definitely one of the best ones - from memory Fh7/IMR lvl


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

requal said:


> Yeah, I was shocked too, I don't want make to far going comparsions, but in first contact I was same impressed like when I could listen to 64audio U12t paired with Shozy Alien+ - very expanding highs, very good timbre and that bass which is kind of inteligent - can punch very deep and make those resonances in space which can be closer or farther. Definitely one of the best ones - from memory Fh7/IMR lvl



i totally agree with you. Love that bass!


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Nimweth said:


> Yes, the best IEM is the one you enjoy your music with.


We're supposed to listen to the music???


----------



## baskingshark

Heads up, there's an Aliexpress sale coming in 2.5 days time, named the "Aliexpress Awards 2020 Sale".





Some stuff is on discount (prices forecasted), but somewhat meh. If anyone has good deals, please share with the community!


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Chi-fi has come a looooooooooooong way since I got into this hobby. The CCA CST and Fiio X3III combo is aural bliss. So good, and i spent less that i did buying the NM2+. Brilliant!



I knew I should have bought the CST when it was like $11 CDN on 11.11.

I get picky about those low-cost IEMs that have 'thinner' sound and lesser soundstage, but it seems like CCA got the tuning right for something that cheap.

Now I got a question for people - I see someone using the iBasso DC03 with the BLON BL-01 [something that needs real amping.]

Is this a good amp for Chi-Fi? Will it power at TFZ King Pro? Or should I go with that E9038 thing?


----------



## RikudouGoku

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I knew I should have bought the CST when it was like $11 CDN on 11.11.
> 
> I get picky about those low-cost IEMs that have 'thinner' sound and lesser soundstage, but it seems like CCA got the tuning right for something that cheap.
> 
> ...


The E1DA 9038D is probably the most powerful dongle amp out there. The DC03 is pretty weak with only 80mw output power.


----------



## LoryWiv

RikudouGoku said:


> The E1DA 9038D is probably the most powerful dongle amp out there. The DC03 is pretty weak with only 80mw output power.


Or FiiO BTR5 if you have a balanced IEM cable.


----------



## furyossa

LoryWiv said:


> Or FiiO BTR5 if you have a balanced IEM cable.


Or  *Audirect Beam 2* if you are looking power (SE+Balanced out) and MQA support


----------



## RikudouGoku

LoryWiv said:


> Or FiiO BTR5 if you have a balanced IEM cable.


Thats not a dongle though and you need a balanced 2.5mm cable on the 9038D too


----------



## trellus

RikudouGoku said:


> The E1DA 9038D is probably the most powerful dongle amp out there. The DC03 is pretty weak with only 80mw output power.



it's small, but can we call it a "dongle" when it doesn't have a "dangle?"    and boy, does that icon kind of remind me of the Atari logo...


----------



## RikudouGoku

trellus said:


> it's small, but can we call it a "dongle" when it doesn't have a "dangle?"    and boy, does that icon kind of remind me of the Atari logo...





Looks like it, but upside down lol and with a pacman


----------



## furyossa

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like it, but upside down lol and with a pacman


Hmmm... maybe like badminton shuttlecock


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I knew I should have bought the CST when it was like $11 CDN on 11.11.
> 
> I get picky about those low-cost IEMs that have 'thinner' sound and lesser soundstage, but it seems like CCA got the tuning right for something that cheap.
> 
> ...



I'm the same way with cheapos, but with the discounts and coupons on 11.11, it was almost a freebie, and i like some of my CCA's, so i took a flier, and boy was i rewarded with a great cheapo set in the CST, plus the stage is fantastic. it just needs a little bass boost to be as good as my $100 'phones.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Thats not a dongle though and you need a balanced 2.5mm cable on the 9038D too


I got BTR5 as a dongle after comparing different ones, needed a balanced 2.5 to use with my Tempotec V1A as a transport; the other main candidates were ibasso dc01, hidisz s9, and sonata bhd.

BTR5 is fairly small, and then bluetooth and its own battery are nice bonuses to me.
I also have BTR3K - really love how well it is made, so it helped the BTR5 decision.

Now I am all set, no more rabbit holes, as they often say


----------



## ehjie

RikudouGoku said:


> The E1DA 9038D is probably the most powerful dongle amp out there. The DC03 is pretty weak with only 80mw output power.



What about SQ?


----------



## tgx78

ehjie said:


> What about SQ?



E1DA 9038S here. Both Gen 2 and 3. They sound incredibly clean and clear. Leaning bit towards analytical side but really good punch and dynamics. I believe on 2.5mm balanced it outputs 300+mw @32Ohms


----------



## LoryWiv (Dec 30, 2020)

BTR5 outputs 240 mW into 32 ohms balanced, thus a bit less. It's sound can be adjusted with a setting I like for adding 2nd order harmonics to add some tube-like character. Ultimately, it's all preference but I enjoy mine.


----------



## Nimweth

PhonoPhi said:


> I got BTR5 as a dongle after comparing different ones, needed a balanced 2.5 to use with my Tempotec V1A as a transport; the other main candidates were ibasso dc01, hidisz s9, and sonata bhd.
> 
> BTR5 is fairly small, and then bluetooth and its own battery are nice bonuses to me.
> I also have BTR3K - really love how well it is made, so it helped the BTR5 decision.
> ...


That reminds me of my brother who said: "It's easy to give up smoking, I've done it 100 times!" Lol.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhonoPhi said:


> I got BTR5 as a dongle after comparing different ones, needed a balanced 2.5 to use with my Tempotec V1A as a transport; the other main candidates were ibasso dc01, hidisz s9, and sonata bhd.
> 
> BTR5 is fairly small, and then bluetooth and its own battery are nice bonuses to me.
> I also have BTR3K - really love how well it is made, so it helped the BTR5 decision.
> ...



BTR5 is really good. I've been enjoying them for last 6 months. Only major drawback is lack of power via 3.5mm jack. For those who can't/don't have balanced cables will think that folks who love BTR5 are out of their minds. Lol.


----------



## courierdriver

Dani157 said:


> BTR5 is really good. I've been enjoying them for last 6 months. Only major drawback is lack of power via 3.5mm jack. For those who can't/don't have balanced cables will think that folks who love BTR5 are out of their minds. Lol.


Don't have the BTR5, but I DO have an ES100 and Fiio Q1MK2. I don't understand why someone would have any device that has a balanced output, and not take advantage of it. If you have an iem with a detachable cable, just swap it out for a balanced one. A decent balanced one costs less than $20 nowadays on Aliexpress. If you've got the gear that has balanced output, I highly recommend you take advantage of it. The more effortless power gives a much better listening experience, and really scales up your iems. Some iems don't scale well with more powerful sources...but they are the exception to the rule. Go balanced, and unleash the power and potential of what you have, before buying anymore iems. That's my advice and honest opinion, based on personal experience.


----------



## ChrisOc

This year’s Head-fi Members' Poll for IEMs has begun. You may start voting for your favourite earphones here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...0-please-read-the-rules.950854/#post-16072598


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I have a quick question about a particular cable that may be familiar to Chi-Fi users:

It's this Hifi Hear balanced 16-core SPC:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B08HQD1LBW/

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32918224525.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33057659180.html


These listings are all basically the same cable, except for external colour-changes in some cases, right?


Right now it is on **** for a decent price. I was thinking of getting it for a balanced setup with a BL-05s.

However, one person in that store noted that, although advertised to fit the BL-05s, it doesn't really.

I have one of these from before, and the QDC connector seems to be too narrow for the BL-05s.

But it is said to fit the ZSX. I guess it would be useful for KZ models, but I'm holding off for now.


----------



## Tonymac136

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I have a quick question about a particular cable that may be familiar to Chi-Fi users:
> 
> It's this Hifi Hear balanced 16-core SPC:
> 
> ...







TFZ/NX7 connectors are your friend on these. There is a small gap where the pins are a bit too long for the socket but it fits fine, just looks a touch "off".

QDC/Paragraph C connectors need a bit of jiggery poker with a nail file in order to work properly.

In fact now I've stopped using the BL03 maybe now is time to swap cables so I can use balanced on the 05S.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Thanks! I'll order TFZ/NX7 style connectors for these in the future.

Hey, are those Spiral Dots on your BL-05s?


----------



## Tonymac136

No, they're Sednafits. Spiral dots don't work well with the 03, and Sednafits have become my default go to for Blon IEMs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

JVC Spiral Dots are usually not very good with bassy or mid bassy 'phones. Makes them too bassy.


----------



## Tonymac136

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> JVC Spiral Dots are usually not very good with bassy or mid bassy 'phones. Makes them too bassy.



Yep, and in the case of the BL-03 makes the undesirable characteristic that I wanted to tune out through tip rolling (the uneven tonality in the bass) even worse.

MH755 tips, Sony Hybrids, the chinese Hybrid copies and the Sednafits worked best with me with the BL03, of those the Sedna is slightly more comfortable, and also gives a bit more zing to the treble as a handy bonus.


----------



## dissociativity

Moondrop blessing 2, worth it if I can get locally for lower than rrp?


----------



## Slater (Dec 31, 2020)

New Year’s Eve doesn’t get much better than this.



Goodbye 2020!

Be safe everyone, and see you all next year


----------



## furyossa

trellus said:


> it's small, but can we call it a "dongle" when it doesn't have a "dangle?"    and boy, does that icon kind of remind me of the Atari logo...


I stumbled upon this concept by chance . Is this cool or what?

Too bad the project was canceled https://theaudiophileman.com/elbow-portable-cassette-tape-player-news/


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> New Year’s Eve doesn’t get much better than this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i spy a Fiio Mont Blanc! Mine with the A45 and NM2+ are keeping me entertained all day, and Happy New Years to you, Slater and all of you in Head-fi!


----------



## Slater

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> i spy a Fiio Mont Blanc! Mine with the A45 and NM2+ are keeping me entertained all day, and Happy New Years to you, Slater and all of you in Head-fi!



Close - FiiO A5 

These boys are power hungry!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Slater said:


> Close - FiiO A5
> 
> These boys are power hungry!



I just got a Q1, which would have already been in my possession had UPS not been so inept, so i can do balanced out. Hope it's as good as my two Mont Blanc's?


----------



## Slater

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I just got a Q1, which would have already been in my possession had UPS not been so inept, so i can do balanced out. Hope it's as good as my two Mont Blanc's?



I’ve been thinking of getting a Q1 before they’re phased out.

Also, I love my E12A Mont Blanc. I’m only using the A5 because the Mont Blanc is on the charger


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> I just got a Q1, which would have already been in my possession had UPS not been so inept, so i can do balanced out.


Shanling Q1 has Balanced Out?


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Shanling Q1 has Balanced Out?



Fiio Q1 mk 2


----------



## onlyteagan

The TRI Starsea and KBEAR Believe are available for roughly the same price with one my local retailers, any idea on which one to get? coming from Final e3000 and Hifiman RE-400, would like to try new sound signatures haha

Isn't TRI and KBEAR from the same company?


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I have the Starsea, and it is good for folk in particular, many people think it is the best for classical in its price category.

The Believe is considered very special because of the material used. Harder to get. It's probably a better all-rounder. If you can get it for the same price as the Starsea, that may be the better deal.

And yes, TRI is KBear. TRI mostly puts out the higher-end KBear, and KBear mostly sticks to sub-$100. Mostly.


----------



## baskingshark

onlyteagan said:


> The TRI Starsea and KBEAR Believe are available for roughly the same price with one my local retailers, any idea on which one to get? coming from Final e3000 and Hifiman RE-400, would like to try new sound signatures haha
> 
> Isn't TRI and KBEAR from the same company?



They are the same company, TRI is just the more premium wing supposedly.

The 2 are very very different sound wise. Essentially TRI Starsea is more technical and more "reference" and more versatile too. KBEAR BElieve has better timbre and tonality, but is very difficult to drive. They are more complimentary than competing IMHO.

TRI Starsea has 4 different sound signatures, from V shaped to U shaped to neutralish, more versatile as such. It has better technicalities, better isolation and fit. It is easier to drive too, but ideally needs a source with output impedance < 1 ohm in view of the 9ish (low) impedance in the IEM. It can be a good studio/stage monitor in view of the isolation and good technicalities.
KBEAR BElieve is a U shaped smooth set, great timbre and takes EQ like a champ. It is a pain to drive due to the lowish sensitivity. It is not a matter of volume, as u can just jack up the volume on a non LG smartphone, but more that u lose layering, bass tightness, details, dynamics and soundstage when underpowering it. When underpowered, the bass is also a bit muddy and soundstage is congested. So if you don't have an amp, best to consider alternative IEMs. But once amped, it has a very mature sound, coherent tonality, good timbre, can hit about 70% sonic performance of the DUNU LUNA (which costs 10 times more).


----------



## XM3orZ7m2

aspire5550 said:


> There are also some theories that the famous MH1 requires some EQ to make it sound nice. It is a trick that sony did to make the earphone sound the best when it is paired with their xperia smartphone.
> 
> Some info on MH750:
> 1) There seem to be a few hardware revision: (The drivers are the same, no difference in sound)
> ...



Two questions arise from this:

1. Is the black version more recent or older than the 2013 white stock? Seems like more recent since the straight jack photo is in black.

2. For the newer hardware refresh, the first AG0501 in the picture has a bent jack but the second AG0501 picture has a straight jack. Does this mean one of them has to be fake? (Probably the straight jack one is fake right)?

Thanks so much for translating! Which taobao forwarding service did you use @aspire5550? Any links would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tonymac136

XM3orZ7m2 said:


> Two questions arise from this:
> 
> 1. Is the black version more recent or older than the 2013 white stock? Seems like more recent since the straight jack photo is in black.
> 
> ...



I've always used the "pop the back off the driver and have a look for the super wide tuning paper and 2 extra solder blobs" method. EVERY SINGLE pair of black MH750s I've had have been fake according to that method.

That's not to say they're terrible, they're actually not bad at all. Better than pound shop stuff anyway. Perhaps the method isn't as foolproof as it's reckoned.

HOWEVER, saying that, for the money I'd still go with KZ EDX over MH750/5 any time these days. With tip rolling and cable swap it's at least as good as the MH, and you know you aren't buying a fake.


----------



## Dobrescu George

FiiO FA9 is going to be king in the ~500 USD IEMs if you love a natural, smoother, warmer sound. Not only that, but you can flavor it using the switches at the back, and for an IEM that's made by FiiO, I actually went ahead and compared it directly to flagships. You guys deserve the best when you're paying this much, so I help my article helps you figure out whether FA9, the all-BA flagship from FiiO is going to be your next purchase or not!!  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/01/paradigm-shift-complete-fiio-fa9-earphones-review.html


----------



## NeonHD

(meme for illustration purposes)

*HOLY SHEEEET! *Talk about a generous discount!!!

Been eyeing the Blessing 2 for these past few days for any price drops or huge discounts from the typical (but fluctuating) CAD $415. Honestly did not expect anything huge, until today when I randomly checked again and found one particular seller offering a hefty _$45 off $389_ coupon. And if that wasn't generous enough, I also got 10% off via AliExpress coins. So in total from CAD $415 to CAD $338. That's a steal in my book.

I mean... I was thinking about buying the Mangird Tea for $365 CAD (and that's already with 5% off), but I guess my decision has been made already! Blessing 2 it is! 

P.S. Link to listing


----------



## chinerino

Just did a review on the Jade Audio EA1!https://www.perrivanaudio.com/post/jade-audio-ea1-review There is also other stuff there do check them out!


----------



## dosley01

chinerino said:


> Just did a review on the Jade Audio EA1!https://www.perrivanaudio.com/post/jade-audio-ea1-review There is also other stuff there do check them out!


Great review.  The metallic timbre is the biggest issue with these and the reason I returned them.  They could have been a keeper otherwise.


----------



## pr0b3r

Just saw this from their FB page.

Caption says:

"Tomorrow, NF Audio 4 BA interchangeable crossover IEM "NE4 Evolution" engineering machine will be unveiled soon. This is a IEM with unlimited sound, so stay tuned."


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Looks like another sale coming up on AliExpress.

Let me know if there's any real deals on the ZAX!


----------



## furyossa

pr0b3r said:


> Just saw this from their FB page.
> 
> Caption says:
> 
> "Tomorrow, NF Audio 4 BA interchangeable crossover IEM "NE4 Evolution" engineering machine will be unveiled soon. This is a IEM with unlimited sound, so stay tuned."


Looks like a poster for some upcoming movie  The Star Track XX?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

pr0b3r said:


> Just saw this from their FB page.
> 
> Caption says:
> 
> "Tomorrow, NF Audio 4 BA interchangeable crossover IEM "NE4 Evolution" engineering machine will be unveiled soon. This is a IEM with unlimited sound, so stay tuned."


I hope it can sound like every KZ model including "future ones" so we no longer have to buy another iem from them.


----------



## Poganin

pr0b3r said:


> Just saw this from their FB page.
> 
> Caption says:
> 
> "Tomorrow, NF Audio 4 BA interchangeable crossover IEM "NE4 Evolution" engineering machine will be unveiled soon. This is a IEM with unlimited sound, so *stay tuned*."


I see what you did there


----------



## pr0b3r

Penon Fan single DD IEM. Looks gorgeous, especially in person!


----------



## Slater

pr0b3r said:


> Penon Fan single DD IEM. Looks gorgeous, especially in person!



Penon Fan?


----------



## pr0b3r

Slater said:


> Penon Fan?



Yes.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 13, 2021)

pr0b3r said:


> Yes.


I think Slater wanted this... you failed him. 

Penon Fan


----------



## Huxley

So what's the latest on iem's?
I have the Trn V90 but have lost one of them, so looking for a good iem with a similar of not better sound and uses an mmcx convector.
A wide soundstage would be nice.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 14, 2021)

Huxley said:


> So what's the latest on iem's?
> I have the Trn V90 but have lost one of them, so looking for a good iem with a similar of not better sound and uses an mmcx convector.
> A wide soundstage would be nice.


Stay away from TRN and KZ (for now) and try a budget model of every iem brand you can find locally in your country. Analyze everything about them and then move into more ChiFi. That's what I'm doing.

It's working out really well. I'm an AudioScientist now, not a Phile. I just bought two JVC models for $8 and $15. On sale too.

I find where I live stores want to get rid of iems, so sales are almost weekly. Aliexpress sales? Every 6 months.


----------



## NeonHD

Do you think the sellers on Aliexpress will give you some sort of discount or even an undisclosed amount of money if you review one of their IEMs or cables? I mean not a written review, but an in-depth video review.

Like, what would I say? _"Hi I did a review on YouTube on one of your IEMs, please give me a discount"_...??

Would that even work? And does that count as being sponsored? What does getting sponsored even imply? Sorry I'm totally new to this. 

P.S. Originally posted on sub-$100 thread, thought I'd ask here too.


----------



## OklahKekW

If you are making YouTube videos, you don't have to look for sponsors from Aliexpress. People from Raid shadow Legends will find you insteadf!!


----------



## unifutomaki

OklahKekW said:


> If you are making YouTube videos, you don't have to look for sponsors from Aliexpress. People from Raid shadow Legends will find you insteadf!!



Raycons. Don't forget raycons.


----------



## phthora (Jan 15, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> Raycons. Don't forget raycons.



I swear if I ever see one non-audiophile YouTuber just come out and say that Raycons are s*** I will Patreon that person a tenner just out of appreciation for their integrity.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Can someone with experience with the #9038D offer some help getting it to work with Windows 10?

My computer recognizes the device when I plug it in. It sees that it's a #9038D.

However, it says "driver not available." This is even though I installed ct7601 driver, and it says it was successful.

If I move the volume slider in Windows, I can hear clicks and pressure changes, indicating that the 9038D is trying to do something, but it's not generating sound or music.

I am connecting it to a desktop computer using the supplied USB-C to USB-C cable, which has a USB-C to USB-A connector going into the computer.

--

With regard to my mobile phone, it uses Mini-USB so I figure I would have to get a Mini-USB to USB-C adapter in order to install in #9038D onto my phone.


----------



## povidlo

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Can someone with experience with the #9038D offer some help getting it to work with Windows 10?
> 
> My computer recognizes the device when I plug it in. It sees that it's a #9038D.
> 
> ...


The dedicated thread might be helpful to you: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/e1d...-pdv2-9038s-9038d-9038x-hifitoy-hptoy.915835/


----------



## baskingshark

Hi, a small review on the Kinera BD005 Pro:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-bd005-pro.24907/reviews#item-review-25148





*TLDR:

Pros*
Beautiful shells, light and well fitting.
Good isolation.
Safe non fatiguing tuning, coherent V shape set.
Easy to drive.
2 pin connector – generally better lifespan than MMCX.

*Cons:*
Notes may have a lack of bite/edge definition (may be pro or con depending on personal taste).
Technicalities not class leading.
Roll off at higher treble may not appeal to trebleheads, but this is not that fatiguing as such.


----------



## chifihead

baskingshark said:


> Hi, a small review on the Kinera BD005 Pro:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-bd005-pro.24907/reviews#item-review-25148
> 
> *Pros*
> ...


Reading your description, it's kind of like how I would describe the Starfields. Would you say they have a lot of familiarity enough to suggest the BD005 Pro for people who want the Starfield on the cheap?


----------



## yorosello

chifihead said:


> Reading your description, it's kind of like how I would describe the Starfields. Would you say they have a lot of familiarity enough to suggest the BD005 Pro for people who want the Starfield on the cheap?


Starfield is not really a V shape, it's more Harmanish but a bit lacking on the treble


----------



## Roderick

In past couple of years I've bought few dozen cheap iem's from aliexpress. By cheap I mean stuff that usually cost less than two euros. My wife likes to watch movies on her phone and she often falls a sleep still wearing the iem's. Of course she breaks tons of those, like one set a month. I always test her iem's and of course 1-2€ iem's always suck. Until today that is! I've actually found 1,19€ iem that sounds pretty "good". Just to clarify it was 1,19€ with free shipping so real price was not hidden in shipping costs.

€ 0,49  35%OFF | In-Ear Weight Subwoofer Earplugs Cord Earphone Wiring For iPhone For Xiaomi/Samsung For Android Phone High Quality
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPKDxcV

I'm sorry if these have been mentioned before. It is difficult to do a search for a unbranded iem. 

Build quality is what one expects for the price. Cheap brittle plastic,stiff non detachable cable, nozzle filter is metal which is not always the case in this price range. Iem's came with one set of silicone tips that were too large for me, no box or other accessories. Play/pause button works, I did not test if mic works. There is alot of driver flex on one side, none on the other. There is a large vent at the back so these leak sound quite a bit. There are better built iem's for the money but this is not the worst either.

Main thing that makes these different from other ultra budget iem's is clarity. With most $2 iem's one could not tell if drivers were installed upside down, some sound like there is not even a hole in the nozzle. These things sound normal, which is of course a high compliment here. 

There is quite a bit bass but not excessively. I would prefer less because both housing and drivers seem to struggle with bass heavy music on loud volumes. Sometimes it sounds like driver might even get detached. Bass often becomes honky. 

Midrange is nicely balanced, it suits my preferences better than most more expensive iem's that tend to boost upper mids too much. 

What is also surprising is how well balanced treble is. There are no major peaks which is a problem with way too many iem's. It has  kind of paper like timbre which makes it bit weird.

Soundstage is not the biggest but it would be perfectly acceptable for a $50 iem. There is actual debth and imaging. Some $2 iem's are wired mono so I'm more than happy with this performance.

If the housing was more rugged these could perhaps be quite good. Too often brittle plastic enclosure starts audibly resonating masking alot of detail. There is quite a bit of audible distortion too but im not sure if it's from the driver or something else.

It's been a while since I heard Sony mh755 but from what I recall Sony's are better. Those are atleast three times more expensive so no surprise there. I also have qkz ck5 somewhere but could not find those. Again going by memory I think qkz would sound better, but I think thats like $5 iem so different price category again  

So if you're in the market for new iem's with VERY limited budget these unbranded iem's are worth considering.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 18, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Hi, a small review on the Kinera BD005 Pro:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-bd005-pro.24907/reviews#item-review-25148
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care about your small review, that photo has me sold.  Wowee.

BTW, Do you have any Audio Pron Instagram account? I think you need one...


----------



## furyossa

Roderick said:


> In past couple of years I've bought few dozen cheap iem's from aliexpress. By cheap I mean stuff that usually cost less than two euros. My wife likes to watch movies on her phone and she often falls a sleep still wearing the iem's. Of course she breaks tons of those, like one set a month. I always test her iem's and of course 1-2€ iem's always suck. Until today that is! I've actually found 1,19€ iem that sounds pretty "good". Just to clarify it was 1,19€ with free shipping so real price was not hidden in shipping costs.
> 
> € 0,49  35%OFF | In-Ear Weight Subwoofer Earplugs Cord Earphone Wiring For iPhone For Xiaomi/Samsung For Android Phone High Quality
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPKDxcV
> ...


I love small budget buds.
Recently I bought Kinera TYR and for the price is not a bad.
The next pair that really surprised me was RY20. This model have V-shape sound signature. Very small shell is ideal for sleeping.
And since I'm a fan of "exoticnix" drivers, I had to put together a model for myself with a 48ohm Ti 10mm driver.


----------



## baskingshark

chifihead said:


> Reading your description, it's kind of like how I would describe the Starfields. Would you say they have a lot of familiarity enough to suggest the BD005 Pro for people who want the Starfield on the cheap?



Sorry I have never tried the Starfield, so you might want to check in with the rest. In general I try not to compare single DD types (eg Starfield) with hybrids like the BD005 Pro, cause the former (single DD) generally have better timbre whereas the latter generally have poorer timbre but might have better technicalities. Though sometimes budget hybrids do suffer from coherency or crossover issues. There's exceptions of course, but I would doubt the BD005 Pro can beat the Starfield in timbre, so they are probably more complimentary to suit different music genres, rather than competing IEMs.


----------



## Nimweth

Just arrived : CCA CS16 and KBEAR BElieve.


----------



## chifihead

yorosello said:


> Starfield is not really a V shape, it's more Harmanish but a bit lacking on the treble


Isn't Harman basically a very specific kind of V shape? 



baskingshark said:


> Sorry I have never tried the Starfield, so you might want to check in with the rest. In general I try not to compare single DD types (eg Starfield) with hybrids like the BD005 Pro, cause the former (single DD) generally have better timbre whereas the latter generally have poorer timbre but might have better technicalities. Though sometimes budget hybrids do suffer from coherency or crossover issues. There's exceptions of course, but I would doubt the BD005 Pro can beat the Starfield in timbre, so they are probably more complimentary to suit different music genres, rather than competing IEMs.


Ah, gotcha. Thanks anyway! 

I'm not so sure on Starfield's timbre. I find it too warm and relaxed to consider it accurate.


----------



## Banbeucmas

chifihead said:


> Isn't Harman basically a very specific kind of V shape?


Somewhat a mild V imo, but since now it is somewhat established as a target, calling the earphone according to the target it derived from has been the norm for many people


----------



## bhima

chifihead said:


> Isn't Harman basically a very specific kind of V shape?
> 
> 
> Ah, gotcha. Thanks anyway!
> ...



If you find the Starfield warm, you should definitely stay away from the Believe or Final's E5000 . I agree that it is pretty relaxed though.


----------



## chifihead

Banbeucmas said:


> Somewhat a mild V imo, but since now it is somewhat established as a target, calling the earphone according to the target it derived from has been the norm for many people


Noted, cheers! 



bhima said:


> If you find the Starfield warm, you should definitely stay away from the Believe or Final's E5000 . I agree that it is pretty relaxed though.


I was really interested in the Believe because I enjoyed the Diamond so much! But then I read about the need for amping, and it curbed my enthusiasm lol

I use dongles every now and then (the UA1 is a happy find!) but _*having*_ to use them is a different story entirely..


----------



## bhima

chifihead said:


> Noted, cheers!
> 
> 
> I was really interested in the Believe because I enjoyed the Diamond so much! But then I read about the need for amping, and it curbed my enthusiasm lol
> ...



Believes do pretty well out of an LG phone imo. You get more staging presence from a dedicated amp and dac, but its not as big as say, the E5000. I don't think you would really like these though if you find the Starfields too warm. The Believes are warmer still. I find them to be in a really great timbre spot that is sweet to my ears, but note thickness is more than the Starfields.


----------



## WendyLi

Hi friends, here is the product link of KB EAR Stellar! You can find both no mic and with mic versions! Don't hesitate, and just have a try!  

KB EAR Stellar: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001737624099.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.6.7b55468flqZQRS


----------



## WendyLi

Do you miss these little things? Warm reminding here: we only have 7 pairs of blue ones left in stock now, no stocks for the other colors, and the factory will stop to produce them, so no more KB EAR F1! Just grab the chance!


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 21, 2021)

For my first ever published review here on head-fi, I felt that it should be the QKZ VK4 - the IEM that introduced me to this wonderful world of feeling happy and contented with new gear and the always-present itch to acquire, just because there's always something new that _would change the world as we know it._



Spoiler: QKZ VK4



*The Gateway Drug to the Never-Ending Rabbit Hole*

Pros: Smooth and organic sounding
Big and boomy bass
Mids are awesome for their price
Very comfortable
VERY CHEAP!!!

Cons: Early treble roll-off
Maybe too much bass
Technicalities

*Introduction:*

At 9 USD, this is the second-cheapest IEM with removable cables (EDX is cheapest at 6 USD). This was the first-ever “earphones” I bought, if I don’t include the atrocious Xiaomi Airdots.

A plasticky, candy-colored shell started it all – and the rest was history. Here’s my take on the much-acclaimed, legendary QKZ VK4…







These were plugged to my phones (Oppo Reno 4, iPhone 5s) and laptop (Asus X409). I still do not have a dedicated DAC/Amp and thus cannot test scalability with more power but I am considering buying an Apple Dongle and/or a cheap amplifier (Topping NX1s).


*Build and comfort:* Typical universal CIEM shape, reminiscent of some of KZ’s offerings, which is understandable as from what I’ve read, they _are_ sister companies. Definitely “cheap-feeling” – light, toy-like, but with a wonderful advantage. Due to the plastic-build, they disappear in your ears. Cable’s serviceable – typical cheap stock cable (plasticky, tangly, and sticky). I switched to a 4 USD JCally 8-core cable.


----------
I feel like I’ve used the word "typical" quite a few times, and all of that ends here. Sound is what sets these apart from the rest.
----------

I’ve had these for quite a few months now, and while I am still skeptical in burn-in, I can tell that these improve over time, in that it became smoother and more controlled.

*Sound:

Bass – *Goes deep. Bassheads will like this. Lots of quantity, a bit more boom than oomph. These are engaging, without reaching fatigue-territory. However, it isn’t the most tight or detailed. So, there’s that.

*Mids – *Organic and smooth as butter. Placed right smack in the middle. Not overly recessed where you have to focus/pinpoint just to hear it. It’s also not that elevated where you wince every now and then when things start to get shouty. It’s placed just right. Definitely influenced by the bass, having this warmish sound to it.

*Highs – *Previously had this peak that was annoying in some songs but disappeared over time. If you’re a treblehead, these aren’t for you. They’re not extended, a bit splashy, and aren’t detailed. However, for it’s purpose, these do the job. Just enough to provide a bit of sparkle in my life.



*Timbre – *I still don’t know how to fully describe timbre. I am a hobby musician, playing quite a few instruments, and to my ears, nothing sounds wrong with these.

*Soundstage and Imaging – *Definitely not like earbuds, which extend to the nether but aren’t congested as well. I’d say decent. Panning sounds aren’t _that_ defined, where you feel like your head is spinning with the song (listened to 40 Layers for this), but they manage and get stuff done.

*Separation – *Does the job. However, due to the elevated bass, instruments don’t have that much space to move, which tend to sound congested in complex tracks.

*Detail-retrieval – *Due to the smooth mids and slightly early rolled-off treble, these end in the relaxed listen rather than critical listen. They do sometimes show here and there, but usually non-existent.



*Conclusion:*

These started it all for me and if I didn’t buy these, I wouldn’t have known the audio world. They have a special place in my heart and I won’t ever let go of these. A 9 USD IEM that graphs surprisingly similar to the 64Audio N8 Universal, Moondrop Starfield, and the AKG N5005 – what more can you ask for?



Thanks!


----------



## CamWuu

I love my Moondrop Blessing 2's. But I have a dilemma, I let my mom try them and she's addicted, it's adorable. I haven't seen her so happy since my father passed. Basically, she wants to buy them off of me and since I would have to wait for a new pair she said I could get anything under $350. What do I do????? Do I go for the 2 pair method and get something like the Penon Orb or BGVP ArtMagic vg4 and the iBassoIT00? Do I go with the BGVP DM8? Can I buy the Unique Melody 3d Terminator anywhere online? Basically I can't take it back at this point and not feel like a total jerk. Advice please? Greatly appreciated


----------



## chifihead

CamWuu said:


> I love my Moondrop Blessing 2's. But I have a dilemma, I let my mom try them and she's addicted, it's adorable. I haven't seen her so happy since my father passed. Basically, she wants to buy them off of me and since I would have to wait for a new pair she said I could get anything under $350. What do I do????? Do I go for the 2 pair method and get something like the Penon Orb or BGVP ArtMagic vg4 and the iBassoIT00? Do I go with the BGVP DM8? Can I buy the Unique Melody 3d Terminator anywhere online? Basically I can't take it back at this point and not feel like a total jerk. Advice please? Greatly appreciated


Why not get the Dusk?


----------



## CamWuu

chifihead said:


> Why not get the Dusk?


Still deciding. Has anyone purchased or reviewed the Reecho Insects Awaken? Interesting name lol but they look intriguing


----------



## dialogue

which better iems in technicalities , HZ Miirror Heart or NF audio NM2+? 
( separation, layering, micro detail, sound stage width, depth, 3d imaging, holographic ).

my playlist are speed metal and hard core songs : clean in speed double pedal, bass, hi hat,  is one of my consideration.


----------



## unifutomaki

dialogue said:


> which better iems in technicalities , HZ Miirror Heart or NF audio NM2+?
> ( separation, layering, micro detail, sound stage width, depth, 3d imaging, holographic ).
> 
> my playlist are speed metal and hard core songs : clean in speed double pedal, bass, hi hat,  is one of my consideration.



All evidence would point to the NM2+ being better in technicalities than the Heart Mirror, as it should be given the price difference between the two. However the Moondrop SSP is a technicalities champ in the Heart Mirror's price range while having a similar signature as the NM2+.


----------



## bhima

CamWuu said:


> I love my Moondrop Blessing 2's. But I have a dilemma, I let my mom try them and she's addicted, it's adorable. I haven't seen her so happy since my father passed. Basically, she wants to buy them off of me and since I would have to wait for a new pair she said I could get anything under $350. What do I do????? Do I go for the 2 pair method and get something like the Penon Orb or BGVP ArtMagic vg4 and the iBassoIT00? Do I go with the BGVP DM8? Can I buy the Unique Melody 3d Terminator anywhere online? Basically I can't take it back at this point and not feel like a total jerk. Advice please? Greatly appreciated


look into the LZ A7. Its highly regarded and gives you like a bajillion different tuning options so you don't think about buying new gear for awhile.


----------



## CamWuu

I went with the Seeaudio Yume and the Shanling ae3, to accompany my Blessing2's and Penon Fan. Getting these 4 for $700, should help reduce loss if I decide I don't like a pair and sell them. Very excited to enjoy a deeper dive into iems. Having these plus 2 pair of Galaxy Buds and Galaxy Buds+ and 2 pair of cheaper Chinese iems (Kinera bd005 pro and Tiendirenhe 2) should give me everything I should want, on top of my Sundara, Fidelio x2hr and Audiotechnica ath-ad700x. Can't wait for my JDS Labs Atom amp to arrive on Tuesday. All of my spinfit and  azla tips arrive today too so I can finally really enjoy my Blessing2.


----------



## jmwant

HifiGo is giving away a pair of SeeAudio Yume in their Facebook page. Mahn these looks gorgeous for something that's not even $200.


----------



## CamWuu

jmwant said:


> HifiGo is giving away a pair of SeeAudio Yume in their Facebook page. Mahn these looks gorgeous for something that's not even $200.


Can't wait for my pair


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just a reminder that chinese new year is coming soon (12 February). So if you want to order something, better do it fast because otherwise you be waiting for a few weeks.


----------



## Poganin

RikudouGoku said:


> Just a reminder that chinese new year is coming soon (12 February). So if you want to order something, better do it fast because otherwise you be waiting for a few weeks.


Very good advice. Especially if you buy from AE. It may take a week for your parcel to get moving, and if it's still there during the celebrations, it won't be going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## chifihead

RikudouGoku said:


> Just a reminder that chinese new year is coming soon (12 February). So if you want to order something, better do it fast because otherwise you be waiting for a few weeks.


Thanks for the reminder. 

From experience, were there usually discounts or other promotions during CNY that might make it worthwhile to wait instead?


----------



## RikudouGoku

chifihead said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> From experience, were there usually discounts or other promotions during CNY that might make it worthwhile to wait instead?


No big sales until march.




source: https://promossale.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-calendar-2021-events/


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> Just a reminder that chinese new year is coming soon (12 February). So if you want to order something, better do it fast because otherwise you be waiting for a few weeks.


----------



## iceperry

CamWuu said:


> Can't wait for my pair


I would think that you'd love them, I've tried them and was actually pleasantly surprised with the fit and sound they had.


----------



## WendyLi

FG for New Product KB EAR KS1!
Looking forward to its release!!


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 25, 2021)

WendyLi said:


> FG for New Product KB EAR KS1!
> Looking forward to its release!!


Sub-30 USD? Hoping it's a different shell than the KS2. Though the KS2 does look nice.


----------



## CamWuu

Will I even have a need for my jds atom after snagging 2 of these from linsoul for my Terminator and her Volt?


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Will I even have a need for my jds atom after snagging 2 of these from linsoul for my Terminator and her Volt?


You plugging directly to your Smartphones?


----------



## CamWuu

slex said:


> You plugging directly to your Smartphones?


I would like to yes. That's why I bought a portable  one. I can also run it into my atom or vice versa then to mobile. How do I update the firmware


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> I would like to yes. That's why I bought a portable  one. I can also run it into my atom or vice versa then to mobile. How do I update the firmware


Ok, I still prefer a Dap over dongles and desktop small amp. Firmware auto updates easily OTA.


----------



## WendyLi

sub30 said:


> Sub-30 USD? Hoping it's a different shell than the KS2. Though the KS2 does look nice.



Haha, you will know very soon. Just stay tuned!


----------



## requal

I have recieved yesterday my TRI Starsea, but those have anoying driver flex. When I'm moving them in ear cannal I can easy hear differences when air is moving into, and when is blocked (less or more bass). It's very difficult when you are moving with them in ears, because once I have seal, once i hadn't. Its almost unusable in portable usage.
I bought them in KB Ear official shop in Aliexpress. What I should to do? Only way to fix it to send them back?
I see inside is tube going straight to mesh (probably), so there's no secound vent (one is on shell and is opened)


----------



## Poganin

Try eartips one size smaller or foam tips. The pressure build-up and popping problem disappeared for me after I replaced silicone tips with foams (Tennmak, in my case, but I'm pretty sure any will do).


----------



## requal

Poganin said:


> Try eartips one size smaller or foam tips. The pressure build-up and popping problem disappeared for me after I replaced silicone tips with foams (Tennmak, in my case, but I'm pretty sure any will do).


It could fix bass problem, but will add treble harshness.. Now I'm wondering is it produced like that, and this thing is typical for this model or I have issue with mine unit


----------



## baskingshark

https://crinacle.com/2021/01/29/nf-audio-nm2-review-underwhelming/

Crinacle's review on the NM2+. Ouch.


----------



## Poganin

requal said:


> It could fix bass problem, but will add treble harshness.. Now I'm wondering is it produced like that, and this thing is typical for this model or I have issue with mine unit


Aside from me there's at least one more used who's had driver flex issues in the Starsea, so it looks like this IEM's build is conducive to flex (though not everyone will get it for reasons of ear anatomy).

As for your other concern, the Tennmak foam tips have very minimal effect on sound. If you don't have them, you can order them on AliExpress. They are dirt cheap and they last forever.


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> https://crinacle.com/2021/01/29/nf-audio-nm2-review-underwhelming/
> 
> Crinacle's review on the NM2+. Ouch.


I stopped reading the Crinacle reviews awhile back; on a whole, they're the antithesis of the shill reviews and like in Gymnastics, you always discount the Russian and Chinese scores, for being too high and too low, versus the median score.


----------



## requal

Light - Man said:


> Has the Moose escaped the paddocks of Head-Fi?
> 
> This slightly off-topic post might get his attention!





Poganin said:


> Aside from me there's at least one more used who's had driver flex issues in the Starsea, so it looks like this IEM's build is conducive to flex (though not everyone will get it for reasons of ear anatomy).
> 
> As for your other concern, the Tennmak foam tips have very minimal effect on sound. If you don't have them, you can order them on AliExpress. They are dirt cheap and they last forever.


I don't like foams. I have tried now Sony Triple Comfort tips and with them sound is okayish... but I feel quite ""unsealed".


----------



## peter123

baskingshark said:


> https://crinacle.com/2021/01/29/nf-audio-nm2-review-underwhelming/
> 
> Crinacle's review on the NM2+. Ouch.



Is it only me or is he constantly hard on IEM's that many people like? To me it feels like a gimmick to get more clicks but that my highly subjective opinion


----------



## slex

baskingshark said:


> https://crinacle.com/2021/01/29/nf-audio-nm2-review-underwhelming/
> 
> Crinacle's review on the NM2+. Ouch.


No BElieve from him?😄😊


----------



## furyossa (Jan 30, 2021)

peter123 said:


> Is it only me or is he constantly hard on IEM's that many people like? To me it feels like a gimmick to get more clicks but that my highly subjective opinion


No wonder, we all hear differently, and we have our own personal taste. Of course, more differing opinions are welcome, but one should not accept one's opinion 100% whether it is an expert or not. There are many models that have been tuned in collaboration with an expert but many of them have remained known only by their name and not by sound


----------



## crinacle

_Only popular opinions are allowed here_


----------



## Desertscrub

Unfortunately your opinion is only validated if you like kef.


----------



## peter123 (Jan 30, 2021)

crinacle said:


> _Only popular opinions are allowed here_



Popular to whom? One of the best things for me in here is the wide variety of opinions between different users.

II really don't get your comment. If you've got a problem with what I (or anyone else) wrote earlier just say so instead of this nonsense.....


----------



## IEMusic (Jan 30, 2021)

If you were to previously have me guess what Crin would grade the NM2+, I would‘ve guessed it a B- or C+, with good technicalities, but ripped apart in tuning.  I knew from the start that it wouldn’t be to his taste, so I respect his opinion even though I personally disagree with a lot of it.   The graph is very scary looking, but it sounds so good to me, regardless.   I’m frankly amazed how it doesn‘t sound shouty to me.  The NM2+ is quite ear tip dependent, so that also plays a role.  The graph certainly is V-shaped, but to my ears, it sounds balanced, without a classic V-shaped sound signature, just like the Fearless S8Pro.  I personally like the NM2+ more in every way compared to my Drop FDX1.

“The NM2+ kind of has the Moondrop SSR problem”
This statement sums it up really well.   He clearly didn’t like the “Super Shouty Reference”, yet many people really enjoy that IEM (I’m quite certain now that I would probably enjoy it as well).

FWIW, another really popular yet controversial reviewer also didn’t like the NM2+, at least initially.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

IEMusic said:


> If you were to previously had me guess what Crin would grade the NM2+, I would‘ve guessed it a B- or C+, with good technicalities, but ripped apart in tuning.  I new from the start that it wouldn’t be to his taste, so I respect his opinion even though I personally disagree with a lot of it.   The graph is very scary looking, but it sounds so good to me, regardless.   I’m frankly amazed how it doesn‘t sound shouty to me.  The NM2+ is quite ear tip dependent, so that also plays a role.  The graph certainly is V-shaped, but to my ears, it sounds balanced, without a classic V-shaped sound signature, just like the Fearless S8Pro.  I personally like the NM2+ more in every way compared to my Drop FDX1.
> 
> “The NM2+ kind of has the Moondrop SSR problem”
> This statement sums it up really well.   He clearly didn’t like the “Super Shouty Reference”, yet many people really enjoy that IEM (I’m quite certain now that I would probably enjoy it as well).
> ...


IOW, different people have different amounts of pinna gain

It does seem like many of what they call Super Shouty are simply following the Harman model... you gotta reckon the guys at Harman must have found a bunch of people who preferred this much pinna gain and even a bunch of people who preferred even more (seeing as it makes no sense to tune anything for an extreme outlier)

🤔


----------



## IEMusic

Joe Bloggs said:


> IOW, different people have different amounts of pinna gain
> 
> It does seem like many of what they call Super Shouty are simply following the Harman model... you gotta reckon the guys at Harman must have found a bunch of people who preferred this much pinna gain and even a bunch of people who preferred even more (seeing as it makes no sense to tune anything for an extreme outlier)
> 
> 🤔


Exactly!   Different people like different amounts of pinna gain, in part preference, and in large part based on their ear anatomy.  I’m sure you know some people who are probably used to a TON of pinna gain.   At first glance, they look like they could pick up satellite radio signals  .  Sorry, I mean no offense to any of our auricularly well endowed individuals.






I am amazed that I like certain IEMs like the NM2+, b/c I typically like a more modest pinna gain, less than 10dB.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

IEMusic said:


> Exactly!   Different people like different amounts of pinna gain, in part preference, and in large part based on their ear anatomy.  I’m sure you know some people who are probably used to a TON of pinna gain.   At first glance, they look like they could pick up satellite radio signals  .  Sorry, I mean no offense to any of our auricularly well endowed individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed that I like certain IEMs like the NM2+, b/c I typically like a more modest pinna gain, less than 10dB.


😂


----------



## zenki

crinacle said:


> _Only popular opinions are allowed here_



🤣


----------



## slex

crinacle said:


> _Only popular opinions are allowed here_


Ok, only gonna follow you with unpopular opinions so I can avoid!!😄😊👍


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

who said the NM2+ is v-shaped?! please tell me NO ONE called that one V-shaped? If there was ever an iem that was textbook antithesis of V shaped, it's the NM2+, which i have to jack up the bass boost on ever dap and amp to get it to where it's got any real impact.


----------



## requal

I need Crinacle opinions, correct or not, few times he saved me from buying new stuff 
My wallet need it.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

requal said:


> I need Crinacle opinions, correct or not, few times he saved me from buying new stuff
> My wallet need it.



How do you like the MT300?


----------



## CamWuu

Which pair first with my new EA Maestro cable


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Which pair first with my new EA Maestro cable


Your ears will know well enough!😆😊


----------



## requal (Feb 2, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> How do you like the MT300?


As before I like them a lot. I was very impressed from beginning. I'll back to them, but my favourite set at this moment is not popular KZ ASX. I love this Shanling ME500-like hard sound of 20BA's (ofc upper-midrange bump is a reason). My brain is like sponge for that presentation at this moment, but it can change

Edit
I have done Sunday one track comparsion.. In my configuration, music and preferences (and at this moment) sq rank would looks like that: 
Er3xr>Asx>=Starsea>H40>NS5mk2>MT300>Spring2.


----------



## James Shoegazer (Feb 3, 2021)

Late night ramble: these are actually amazing, VT 6BA+1DD from *brand that shall not be named*. Shipped from Japan (apparently it’s popular there) but originally designed in China. These version came in the tin boxes with foam lining, serif logo “VT audio”. Dazzling abalone pearl design that reminds me of the beach during lockdown.

31116 x2 , 29689 x2 , proprietary BA X2 , proprietary DD

Enjoyment level is high, like my QDC 5SH. Lively, neutral-fun and atmospheric. That extra DD ties it together and excel in where the JQ8+1 could not. VT 6+1 has more definition in the bass department, reaching lower and hitting harder, while maintaining a good sense of structure.

sadly this brand did not really kick off rly well. Wasted potential. Considered selling it but seeing how nobody here looks upon cheap but competent Chi-fi, I will gladly keep these


----------



## James Shoegazer (Feb 3, 2021)

One interesting brand that i have the pleasure of sharing is the infamous “Kakashi Audio” -  search 卡卡西耳機
It took off as KM18 (9BA) back in 2016 along with the Oriolus craze and was regarded highly within Chinese threads, then they improved it with the 黑武士 “Black Warrior” (10BA)





followed by 女武神 “Valkyrie”





The opinions which kept resurfacing was that they have strong fundamentals in pop vocals tunings. Their current flagship I believe is 終結者 “Terminator”. Each flagships costed at least 1-2k during the time of release. I would definitely wish to own them - their concept is fantastic and the design is a BEAST! Cables are top notch too, progressing from 黑光劍 “Dark Sabre”, 黑雙魔 “Dual Devil” to 黑魔王 “Demon King”

*the product names are self-translated to English and I like to think of the names that way*


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002100250560.html
50 usd = iem only
65 usd = iem + cable


The iem is probably the NiceHCK NX7, can be the Pro or MK3 version.

No idea about the cable though. Their cheapest 24 cable is their C24 series that costs 40 usd and is available in more than the given option here in the luck bag.


----------



## povidlo

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002100250560.html
> 50 usd = iem only
> 65 usd = iem + cable
> 
> ...


Don't think the original NX7 comes in three termination options. Maybe at least you get the Pro?


----------



## RikudouGoku

povidlo said:


> Don't think the original NX7 comes in three termination options. Maybe at least you get the Pro?


yes, I believe it is the pro at least. (I did mention it can be the pro or mk3.)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

if it's the mkIII, then it's a huge value. excellent pair of earphones. top notch.


----------



## astermk

What if it's the NX7 Pro? Those still retail for around $100ish, so if it's them you're still basically getting a 50% discount.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

astermk said:


> What if it's the NX7 Pro? Those still retail for around $100ish, so if it's them you're still basically getting a 50% discount.



I dunno? i only have the originals and mk III


----------



## CamWuu

Deciding between the Thieaudio Monarch and the Penon Volt. My monthly already has the Volt and I'm in love with it. Wondering if it's stupid to have 2 of the same high end iems, if I get the Monarch we would have 2 top tier options


----------



## slex

CamWuu said:


> Deciding between the Thieaudio Monarch and the Penon Volt. My monthly already has the Volt and I'm in love with it. Wondering if it's stupid to have 2 of the same high end iems, if I get the Monarch we would have 2 top tier options


Are you willing to wait for 2 months?☺️


----------



## Waqar

Hi guys, been a few years som just gonna Ask you Nice people. What is the popular Buy these days?
Im a buffer raging from 200$- 700$ can be lower But this range gives the recomendations some flexibility..


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Feb 6, 2021)

Waqar said:


> Hi guys, been a few years som just gonna Ask you Nice people. What is the popular Buy these days?
> Im a buffer raging from 200$- 700$ can be lower But this range gives the recomendations some flexibility..



The KZ DQ6 is immensely good for the budget range. The NiceHCK NX7 mk III is excellent in the lower mid-fi, The Dunu Zen in the mid-fi/upper mid-fi and the Penon Volt for the lower TOTL. These are all a great combo of value and technicality, and strong reccs.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Feb 6, 2021)

CamWuu said:


> Deciding between the Thieaudio Monarch and the Penon Volt. My monthly already has the Volt and I'm in love with it. Wondering if it's stupid to have 2 of the same high end iems, if I get the Monarch we would have 2 top tier options



The Volt is your mom's. Get your own! What if you want to listen to it nd she does too? If you're in love with it, then get your own, and use the shoop out of it. Plus just because something is expensive, doesn't mean you're gonna love the sound, so the Monarch might not be to your liking, while the Volt is a guaranteed love. I've been bitten by this logic before, and it's not nice to have an expensive chi-fi that isn't to your personal liking and have to take a bath to sell it. So my advice is get your own Volt, and quit thinking what is your mom's is yours. It's hers, and you can borrow them from time to time.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Waqar said:


> Hi guys, been a few years som just gonna Ask you Nice people. What is the popular Buy these days?
> Im a buffer raging from 200$- 700$ can be lower But this range gives the recomendations some flexibility..


I say you should take a look at some ranking lists.

Here is mine:  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YNuslYM4CrhMPrOLofzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit?usp=sharing

BGGAR: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TH9_bqUq1vANsFiXVbVZ6w8kVA9C3DkknnMGyIcKE7M/edit

Mike B: https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx...605&ithint=file,xlsx&authkey=!AMiZb6YpTrD_vbg

Precogvision: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1GXz_mFXxV1DKMIOAP6yhELjJX3JpJaI7TaBtphfpiC4/edit#gid=0

Crinacle: https://crinacle.com/rankings/iems/

Or gives us more info on what sound profile you prefer, music genres and also what source you are using and we can give a more accurate rec for you.


----------



## CamWuu

RikudouGoku said:


> I say you should take a look at some ranking lists.
> 
> Here is mine:  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YNuslYM4CrhMPrOLofzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


Any of these guys preference based on rap and hip hop??


----------



## RikudouGoku

CamWuu said:


> Any of these guys preference based on rap and hip hop??


No idea, although I think bggar listens to hip-hop like 2pac. 

Personally, those 2 genres are minor genres for me but I do have a few tracks I like. (I got a few favorite tracks in my "music" tab in the database)


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> Any of these guys preference based on rap and hip hop??



@RikudouGoku is correct. HBB is the rap and hip hop guy. He likes and recc's iem's with copious amounts of bass and sub bass. Every recc i've followed of his is one of the bassier iem's I own.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Anyone bought TFZ King LTD?


----------



## CamWuu

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> @RikudouGoku is correct. HBB is the rap and hip hop guy. He likes and recc's iem's with copious amounts of bass and sub bass. Every recc i've followed of his is one of the bassier iem's I own.


My entire inventory is up for sale if anyone's interested let me know.

Dt3
Blessing2 
Orb/Fan
Yume
Ae3
Kinera bd005 pro
Tiandirenhe td2

Shoot an offer!


----------



## lgcubana

CamWuu said:


> *My entire inventory is up for sale if anyone's interested let me know.*
> 
> Dt3
> Blessing2
> ...


Wow, you ran through the entire experience in 2.5 weeks; that’s gotta be a record.

There’s a For Sale sub forum: Link
I would recommend reading the rules first, pinned to the top of the sub forum.  Good Luck with the purge


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

lgcubana said:


> Wow, you ran through the entire experience in 2.5 weeks; that’s gotta be a record.
> 
> There’s a For Sale sub forum: Link
> I would recommend reading the rules first, pinned to the top of the sub forum.  Good Luck with the purge



Some of those i don't think he'll have any problem selling.


----------



## CamWuu

lgcubana said:


> Wow, you ran through the entire experience in 2.5 weeks; that’s gotta be a record.
> 
> There’s a For Sale sub forum: Link
> I would recommend reading the rules first, pinned to the top of the sub forum.  Good Luck with the purge


It's not that any of them are "bad" per say, it's just that I heard my mom's setup and realized that's the sound quality I want


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

CamWuu said:


> It's not that any of them are "bad" per say, it's just that I heard my mom's setup and realized that's the sound quality I want



Mom is rockin' the fidelity that son wants and envies! lol


----------



## Xinlisupreme

CamWuu said:


> It's not that any of them are "bad" per say, it's just that I heard my mom's setup and realized that's the sound quality I want


You understand what a better IEM can do 😉
Consider also Clairvoyance should be similar but I haven’t compared with Volt...
I’m enjoying also IMR PB2 right now with Volt cable.


----------



## CamWuu

Xinlisupreme said:


> You understand what a better IEM can do 😉
> Consider also Clairvoyance should be similar but I haven’t compared with Volt...
> I’m enjoying also IMR PB2 right now with Volt cable.


Volt stock  cable is  nice but man..... the Totem is very nice


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Feb 6, 2021)

CamWuu said:


> Volt stock  cable is  nice but man..... the Totem is very nice


I believe you, Totem is TOTL cable I’m considering it but I’d sell Penon OSG.
CEMA Tianwaitian and ISN Solar are interesting also...


----------



## CamWuu

Xinlisupreme said:


> I believe you, Totem is TOTL cable I’m considering it but I’d sell Penon OSG.
> CEMA Tianwaitian and ISN Solar are interesting also...


I have 4 effect audio cables and 3 os849 and the Totem is noticeably superior to all of them


----------



## Waqar

RikudouGoku said:


> I say you should take a look at some ranking lists.
> 
> Here is mine:  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YNuslYM4CrhMPrOLofzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...



Now this is golden, thank you for the lists.


----------



## CamWuu

Leaning towards the EE Hero founders edition


----------



## chifihead (Feb 7, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> I say you should take a look at some ranking lists.
> 
> Here is mine:  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YNuslYM4CrhMPrOLofzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


Thanks for the list (of lists!)

In your own list, did you happen to hide the model column by any chance? I'm just seeing "Brand" at column A and "Driver type" (column C) without ever knowing what IEM that row is.

Edit: Nevermind! Apparently on mobile you get a fixed-width frozen column and all I need to do is drag the frozen column to show column B.


----------



## RikudouGoku

chifihead said:


> Thanks for the list (of lists!)
> 
> In your own list, did you happen to hide the model column by any chance? I'm just seeing "Brand" at column A and "Driver type" (column C) without ever knowing what IEM that row is.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind! Apparently on mobile you get a fixed-width frozen column and all I need to do is drag the frozen column to show column B.


yeah, I didnt design it for mobile. So it doesnt look good there.


----------



## rwelles

CamWuu said:


> Leaning towards the EE Hero founders edition


You're in luck!! MusicTeck has them on sale for $849.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

rwelles said:


> You're in luck!! MusicTeck has them on sale for $849.



Looks gorgeous 😍


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

When is EE going to come out with an EST iem? Then they can call it limited edition and charge $6,000 for it.


----------



## IEMusic

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> When is EE going to come out with an EST iem? Then they can call it limited edition and charge $6,000 for it.


They already have a few, like the Valkyrie and the Odin.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 (Feb 7, 2021)

The Odin is an EST?

Apparently so. lol I'm behind.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Feb 10, 2021)

IEMusic said:


> If you were to previously have me guess what Crin would grade the NM2+, I would‘ve guessed it a B- or C+, with good technicalities, but ripped apart in tuning.  I knew from the start that it wouldn’t be to his taste, so I respect his opinion even though I personally disagree with a lot of it.   The graph is very scary looking, but it sounds so good to me, regardless.   I’m frankly amazed how it doesn‘t sound shouty to me.  The NM2+ is quite ear tip dependent, so that also plays a role.  The graph certainly is V-shaped, but to my ears, it sounds balanced, without a classic V-shaped sound signature, just like the Fearless S8Pro.  I personally like the NM2+ more in every way compared to my Drop FDX1.
> 
> “The NM2+ kind of has the Moondrop SSR problem”
> This statement sums it up really well.   He clearly didn’t like the “Super Shouty Reference”, yet many people really enjoy that IEM (I’m quite certain now that I would probably enjoy it as well).
> ...


I admit I'm surprised he trashed the NM2+ so hard, especially since he praised the FDX1 as a superb neutral tuning and gave it an A for tonality.






Yet the NM2+ is dismissed as a V-shaped monstrosity, "a coloured IEM through and through, and so 'natural' would be the absolute last thing I would describe it as."

For sure graphs aren't everything, especially not with the NM2+, and admittedly I haven't heard the FDX1, I'm just surprised someone would praise one so highly and trash the other so totally on the basis of tuning.


----------



## IEMusic

KutuzovGambit said:


> I admit I'm surprised he trashed the NM2+ so hard, especially since he praised the FDX1 as a superb neutral tuning and gave it an A for tonality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s why it will always be subjective.   Personally, I find the NM2+ superior in every way to the FDX1.  W/o modifications, I cannot tolerate the broad 4KHz peak of the FDX1, as it is very shouty sounding to me.  That is just the way I perceive things though, and I’m sure there are others who would disagree with me.


----------



## Banbeucmas

KutuzovGambit said:


> I admit I'm surprised he trashed the NM2+ so hard, especially since he praised the FDX1 as a superb neutral tuning and gave it an A for tonality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends on how you interpret the graph.
Normalizing at 800Hz will give you this result



Now the NM2+ has more bass/lower midrange and upper midrange emphasis. 
Normalizing at the same dB while works but not everytime as in normal listening, you will change volume quite often. Even with reviewing, I think this case apply as well depending on your methodology.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

My NM2+ is out the door. Sold. Not that i hated it or that it lacked technicality, i just didn't dig the bass. Similar to the way i looked at the bass of the A7, which i also sold off. Just something about the bass that didn't hold my interest, so it's going to be the Dunu Zen or Penon volt coming up.


----------



## 1clearhead (Feb 11, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> My NM2+ is out the door. Sold. Not that i hated it or that it lacked technicality, i just didn't dig the bass. Similar to the way i looked at the bass of the A7, which i also sold off. Just something about the bass that didn't hold my interest, so it's going to be the Dunu Zen or Penon volt coming up.


Do you plan to sell the MT300, too? ...Just curious. 🤔


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

1clearhead said:


> Do you plan to sell the MT300, too? ...Just curious. 🤔



Nope. the MT300 in balanced mode is a keeper.


----------



## James Shoegazer (Feb 12, 2021)

More awesome stuff from China














They did it again, a very competent sounding 12BA 1DD Hybrid which costed less than $200!








totally exceeded my expectations!


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

James Shoegazer said:


> More awesome stuff from China
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, but since i don;t read chinese, who are they and what is it?


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ok, but since i don;t read chinese, who are they and what is it?


Kinda looks like something from BGVP. Shell looks nice, but that nozzle has no ridges at the end to allow eartips to stay on. Not a big fan of this type of nozzle design. I hate taking iems out from my ears and having the tips stay in (which I then need to extract with tweezers).


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

courierdriver said:


> Kinda looks like something from BGVP. Shell looks nice, but that nozzle has no ridges at the end to allow eartips to stay on. Not a big fan of this type of nozzle design. I hate taking iems out from my ears and having the tips stay in (which I then need to extract with tweezers).



Happens a lot with my UE700, VE Bonus, and UE500.


----------



## baskingshark

James Shoegazer said:


> More awesome stuff from China
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any link?


----------



## courierdriver

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> Happens a lot with my UE700, VE Bonus, and UE500.


Nice to know I'm not the only one ( didn't really think I was), but still...a decent lip at the end of the nozzle to help the tips stay on, goes a long way to helping with comfort and a better listening experience.


----------



## James Shoegazer (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope not a bad fit at all, it is just slightly larger and you have to find the right tips to accustomize - maybe 6mm at least . Not BGVP!


----------



## James Shoegazer (Feb 13, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> ok, but since i don;t read chinese, who are they and what is it?


They - referring to the Chinese IEM makers. Just showing what kind of workmanship and driver count, in relation to price, is possible now. Purely an interesting share 



baskingshark said:


> Any link?



nope it’s a one-off I’m afraid - from Taobao/XianYu, purchased from proxy. Not commercially available.


let me try to explain the driver design...




umm according to that it prolly says:
Low - 10mm biocellulose DD
Low mids - 31323 x 2
High mids - 30018 x 2 “fused drivers”??
Treble - 31736 x 2

don’t know what it states for remaining 6, might be proprietary. I’m not sure, just enjoying. I would try to elaborate how it sounds.


----------



## G777

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002100250560.html
> 50 usd = iem only
> 65 usd = iem + cable
> 
> ...


I almost ordered this, but then I saw the treble response of the NX7 Pro... nope


----------



## Joe Bloggs

James Shoegazer said:


> They - referring to the Chinese IEM makers. Just showing what kind of workmanship and driver count, in relation to price, is possible now. Purely an interesting share
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No mention of 12 drivers... unless it's 12 drivers over two earpieces? 🙃


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

G777 said:


> I almost ordered this, but then I saw the treble response of the NX7 Pro... nope



NX Pro has filters, so "treble response" can be changed to your desired effect.


----------



## requal

Nx7 Pro treble was almost the same for me with all filters. I have now only NX7 first gen. I think it's not worth asking price even with discount. If you can hold some spike in treble better get TRN VX..


----------



## James Shoegazer (Feb 18, 2021)

Joe Bloggs said:


> No mention of 12 drivers... unless it's 12 drivers over two earpieces? 🙃






mm nope buddy. I counted. 12BA and a thicc DD. I know some Chinese IEM brands which pull that kind of stunt, once met an idiot who told me his 8ba iem is a 16ba iem


----------



## TheVortex

James Shoegazer said:


> mm nope buddy. I counted. 12BA and a thicc DD. I know some Chinese IEM brands which pull that kind of stunt, once met an idiot who told me his 8ba iem is a 16ba iem



How did you find out about this one?
No direct link?


----------



## James Shoegazer

TheVortex said:


> How did you find out about this one?
> No direct link?


I mentioned that I found it in Xianyu app, but was only able to purchase it through a proxy, CSSBUY


----------



## TheVortex

James Shoegazer said:


> I mentioned that I found it in Xianyu app, but was only able to purchase it through a proxy, CSSBUY



Thanks and shame they don't release it more publicly as it will sell well.


----------



## James Shoegazer

TheVortex said:


> Thanks and shame they don't release it more publicly as it will sell well.


There is only one 12ba1dd which I acquired as it appears that he is just a hobbyist and experimenting with his creations, not doing it commercially sadly.


----------



## Saaq

Im looking for a new pair of iems with max 200usd budget, i currently have the tin t2 i got a while back. Been looking at the thieaudio l3s and fiio fh3. Honestly every time i read a new review i just get more confused in what to get. How big of an upgrade would it even be to get a 200usd iem over the tin t2 or lets say the blon bl03? Like would it be better to save up another 100usd and get the mangrid tea for a solid upgrade. 

I'll add that i listen to almost every genre, but my playlist mostly consists of 70s rock.


----------



## IEMusic

Saaq said:


> Im looking for a new pair of iems with max 200usd budget, i currently have the tin t2 i got a while back. Been looking at the thieaudio l3s and fiio fh3. Honestly every time i read a new review i just get more confused in what to get. How big of an upgrade would it even be to get a 200usd iem over the tin t2 or lets say the blon bl03? Like would it be better to save up another 100usd and get the mangrid tea for a solid upgrade.
> 
> I'll add that i listen to almost every genre, but my playlist mostly consists of 70s rock.


If wanting an excellent single DD IEM, consider the NF Audio NM2+ or the KBEar Believe.  The ThieAudio L4 has also been getting a lot of good feedback.

It might be worth it to save up for a while, and get the LZ A7.  It has great tuning options, as well as great technicalities.  It is a very versatile IEM.  It’s been one of my top recommendations ever since I got mine,


----------



## baskingshark

Saaq said:


> Im looking for a new pair of iems with max 200usd budget, i currently have the tin t2 i got a while back. Been looking at the thieaudio l3s and fiio fh3. Honestly every time i read a new review i just get more confused in what to get. How big of an upgrade would it even be to get a 200usd iem over the tin t2 or lets say the blon bl03? Like would it be better to save up another 100usd and get the mangrid tea for a solid upgrade.
> 
> I'll add that i listen to almost every genre, but my playlist mostly consists of 70s rock.



I would say from budget to the midfi segment to the TOTL segment, we are talking about a 10 - 30% improvement at each tier, for about 10 times more cost each tier you go up. So huge diminishing returns as you go higher up the ladder. IMHO, the $100ish -  $300 segment is probably the sweet spot in this hobby. But of course, we all have our own budgets and priorities, so just spend whatever is within your means.


----------



## slex

Saaq said:


> Im looking for a new pair of iems with max 200usd budget, i currently have the tin t2 i got a while back. Been looking at the thieaudio l3s and fiio fh3. Honestly every time i read a new review i just get more confused in what to get. How big of an upgrade would it even be to get a 200usd iem over the tin t2 or lets say the blon bl03? Like would it be better to save up another 100usd and get the mangrid tea for a solid upgrade.
> 
> I'll add that i listen to almost every genre, but my playlist mostly consists of 70s rock.


Wait for the international release of UM 2HT coming soon.Its seats at your ideal budget. ☺️


----------



## Saaq

slex said:


> Wait for the international release of UM 2HT coming soon.Its seats at your ideal budget. ☺



Can i find any info on them right now? I've never heard of these or read anything about them. only know about the UM Mest


----------



## slex

Saaq said:


> Can i find any info on them right now? I've never heard of these or read anything about them. only know about the UM Mest


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-two-terminators-um.954960/


----------



## Saaq

slex said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-two-terminators-um.954960/


so you have info on what the price will be on these? And are you saying you like them more than the lz a7?


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s, my review for the *MT300* in-ear earphone is finally here!





*About the MT300:*
The MT300 is a tribrid type in-ear monitor earphone consisting of a 10mm carbon dynamic driver, a 7mm TDK electrostatic driver, plus a 33518 Knowles BA armature in each left and right housing unit. The housing unit itself is made up of a seashell-like silver shiny alloy casing with a smooth and round finish that surprisingly has no sharp edges and provides exceptionally good comfort. They also come in a darker gun-metal color as well. I find this model unique because it provides two different aspects that are currently new, for the most part, to this market. _First_, is the 7mm TDK electrostatic drivers. They can provide very good sonics mimicking the tuning of regular size headphones with similar transparency, and with the extended treble, they are basically unmatched by full-range dynamic drivers and single BA armatures. The concept of electrostatic drivers in a very small housing unit is relatively newer to DIY IEM companies trying to play “catch-up” to the more accomplished branded companies in an already cluttered industry of earphones. But, somehow this company was able to accomplish this feat with technology and tuning alone and succeed in the market in such a short period of time. _Second_, is the MMCX detachable “screw-on” cables. The MT300’s unique cable set up has a less chance of coming off accidently, since they have a tightly secured fit when screwed on to the housing unit. This was well thought of and has its advantages as well. Because of this, they also provide better electrical current flow making better contact to the housing. The quality of the cables is a mixed copper and silver providing an excellent transition between the audio source and the earphones. Now, most in-ear monitors are mostly closed-back with close to no sound leak, but the MT300 has a surprisingly open sounding signature replicating the same principles as full-size electrostatic headphones in this same manner. It is a surreal accomplishment. _Finally_, to give my most honest and fair review possible, I gave the MT300 at least 100 hours of play-time making sure the tribrid drivers were thoroughly broken-in to perform at their best.

 *Courtesy of Mr. Cao

*SOUND SIGNATURE:*
The sound signature of the MT300, as mentioned above, has an eerily similar sound signature to that of a full-size electrostatic headphone. It demonstrates the full potential of a perfectly U-shaped natural sounding signature where all frequencies work in perfect harmony to bring you the best of your selected choice of music leaving you wanting more as you listen along.



*PACKAGE:*
When I first received this package, I was actually surprised on how well it was made and all the accessories that came with it. It’s amazing how this package was well thought of. Just the package itself can easily sell as a whole extra accessories kit. So, this is what you get in the package. You get a nice, bigger than average, shiny black snakeskin-like storage box, which includes a total of 10 pairs of different ear tips plus an extra medium pair mounted on the housing unit, detachable silver/copper cables with “screw-on” feature, nice black leather carry case, two left and right MT300 housing units with left and right markers, Velcro strap, and a double end cleaning brush with wipes. Completely impressed, if you ask me!



*SOUND:
BASS:*
If you like a true sonic-sounding subwoofer bass, then you are in luck! I wasn’t expecting such beautiful, rich and deep lower bass. It carries excellent bass tones from sub-bass, bass, and MID bass with no bass bleeds, whatsoever! The bass brings good body and fullness as a whole to most, if not all of my selected genres! It has one of the best and fun sounding sub-bass I’ve ever heard coming from any IEM to date!

*MID’s:*
The midrange carries a lively approach to vocals and even instruments shimmer with natural acoustics. They can really exploit the finest and fullness of male and female vocals with breath-taking natural accuracy in a way, which makes them a lot of fun to listen to.

*HIGHS:*
The MT300 are by far the most extended hi-end trebles I’ve ever listened to probably because of the electrostatic drivers and it only gets better with natural sounding high-pitch details that come across as effortless and wholesome with a touch of transparency, air, and crispiness that falls nothing short of amazing!

*SOUNDSTAGE* AND *RESOLUTION:*
I kid you not! The MT300 has such a big soundstage, that if you were blindfolded? You might think you’re actually listening to full-size headphones. It has some of the best soundstage I’ve ever heard when compared to traditional dynamic drivers and BA balanced armatures probably due to the additional electrostatic drivers. And, while depth and frontal stage is also surprisingly better than average it gives you the overall feel of a holographic listening experience. The resolution is quite revealing too with richness, transparency, and details, all in one. So, it’s no wonder these are definitely a steal for the price!



*COMPARISONS:*
In relation to the comparison below, I personally think all the IEM's below are fairly well-made and can easily please even the most experienced in just sound quality alone. But, remember these are all Chi-Fi branded IEM's and some people might be judgmental on quality rather than just sound alone. So, keep in mind, the comparisons below will be based more on sound impressions.

*MT100* vs *MT300*
The MT100 is a perfect example of a good neutral sounding planar earphone for such a low price, but even though they are from the same maker they have a different tuning when it comes to an overall comparison. So, let’s see which one sounds good for you. They MT100 has a good broad solid bass and texture, while the MT300’s provides exceptional subwoofer-like deep rumble. The MT100 MID’s sounds more forward providing that neutral approach, while the MT300 MID’s sits comfortably a couple of rows back providing more of a U-shaped fun sounding signature. And finally, the MT100 sounds natural and accurate with richness and hi-end details, while the MT300 sounds just as natural, but with a slightly bigger rounded soundstage and higher definition of details. They both sound very mature and equally good for the price and it is only a matter of preference, IMHO.

*NM2+* vs *MT300*
The NM2+ has a balanced sound signature making it different overall when compared to the sound signature of the MT300. Surprisingly, they provide a strong clear bass response with good texture and details, while the MT300 are going to rumble your senses with excellent sub-bass and precision. The NM2+ has incredible clarity in the upper midrange that’s hard to beat, but the MT300 sounds more natural and relaxing out of the two. The NM2+ strong point is actually its upper midrange and treble making them one of the best most vivid sounding IEM’s in the market today, but the MT300 has one of the best most extended hi-end trebles I’ve heard to date due to its electrostatic drivers. Both have exceptional soundstage sounding identically holographic in sound, but just different in their approach due to the NM2+ sounding nicely balanced and vivid, while the MT300 sounding beautifully U-shaped and warmer. Finally, I say both are keepers and are a win win in this comparison!

*LZ A7* vs *MT300*
This comparison is going to be very different and interesting because I will have to choose what will compare closest in sound alone, since the LZ A7’s has 10 different combination of tunings to choose from. So, I decided to go with the LZ A7’s “RED” filter while switched to the “POP” position. To me, it gives the boost it needs in bass while maintaining nice clarity and treble on top for a fair evaluation. Now, the A7’s bass has good lower bass and texture, though it has still less rumble when compared to the rich sounding subwoofer-like listening experience coming from the MT300. The LZ A7 has an excellent midrange, though is overall colder, but nicely detailed. The MT300 has a warmer midrange, but even though is slightly less forward it has more weight especially to male vocals. Finally, this match basically comes down to piezo details vs electrostatic details especially in the treble region. With the LZ A7, the treble is very detailed, but overall colder with less warmth. Though, it is in fact truly remarkable how the A7 does everything well for many genres. This is piezo treble done right! Now, in the other hand, the MT300 provides a similar approach, but slightly warmer with similar extended details. So, let’s just call it down the line as “even”! Though, if you were to choose one for its colder presentation go for the A7. But, if you like it with rumble and slightly warmer, but with the same amount of hi-end details, go for the MT300. They are both excellent choices!

*PROS: *
Excellent U-shaped sound signature, well-made seashell-like metal alloy housing, nicely made MMCX silver/copper detachable cables with special screw-on feature, amazing package deal, which includes everything you could ever wish for on accessories, and finally these are tribrid earphones with special electrostatic drivers, which are very competitive at its price point!

*CONS:*
So far, none.

*PRICE:*
Price may vary according to the store your purchasing from, but do expect to pay anywhere from the lowest price point I was able to find them from $72.98 US dollars or more according to Aliexpress online shopping. I personally think it is a steal and well worth the price, IMHO.

*SPECIAL THANKS:*
I want to express special thanks to Mr. Cao for sending the MT300 to me in return for an honest review, and a special shout-out to all the head-fier’s that brought the MT300 to my attention for and honest review.

*NOTE:*
If you want more information on the MT300 other than what’s specified above, just send me a personal message. I am limited to answer any other request on this thread. Thank you for understanding.

Hope this review was helpful for those interested on this model.

 -Clear


----------



## slex

Saaq said:


> so you have info on what the price will be on these? And are you saying you like them more than the lz a7?


They will retail for RMB$1298 ( est. $US$200). Yes, the 2HT sounds better then A7 on my end. No peakerness in high frequency  and the violin sounded natural then A7 with better layering in imaging.


----------



## Asakurai

James Shoegazer said:


> There is only one 12ba1dd which I acquired as it appears that he is just a hobbyist and experimenting with his creations, not doing it commercially sadly.


too bad, checked his xianyu and it's already sold out


----------



## Saaq

slex said:


> They will retail for RMB$1298 ( est. $US$200). Yes, the 2HT sounds better then A7 on my end. No peakerness in high frequency  and the violin sounded natural then A7 with better layering in imaging.


how does it compare to the ikko OH10 and the Thieaudio L3? Those are the 2 im looking at right now.


----------



## slex

Saaq said:


> how does it compare to the ikko OH10 and the Thieaudio L3? Those are the 2 im looking at right now.


No clue, I dun owned those!☺️


----------



## Saaq

slex said:


> No clue, I dun owned those!☺️


ah ok have you compared it to any other iem around 200usd? what music would you say it fits better? also do you have any information on when it will be released?


----------



## claud W (Feb 18, 2021)

1clearhead said:


> Hello fellow head-fier’s, my review for the *MT300* in-ear earphone is finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you try fitting any other MMCX cables to the MT300? Were any of them able to fit ?
Nice review.


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 18, 2021)

claud W said:


> Did you try fitting any other MMCX cables to the MT300? Were any of them able to fit ?
> Nice review.


Just to put an important point. The MT300 takes virtually any MMCX generic cable. If used with a 4.4mm BALANCED cable and well amplified, the sound quality on the M300 improves around 50%.....yes that much.


----------



## claud W

dharmasteve said:


> Just to put an important point. The MT300 takes virtually any MMCX generic cable. If used with a 4.4mm BALANCED cable and well amplified, the sound quality on the M300 improves around 50%.....yes that much.


Thanks for your reply. What did you try that you liked better? silver & copper or all silver or all copper?


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 18, 2021)

claud W said:


> Thanks for your reply. What did you try that you liked better? silver & copper or all silver or all copper?


I use an inexpensive Faaeal copper balanced 4.4mm cable. It cost me about £12ish in an Ali sale, so cheap as chips. In honesty I'd never heard a balanced 4.4mm cable make such a big difference to an IEM.


----------



## 1clearhead

claud W said:


> Did you try fitting any other MMCX cables to the MT300? Were any of them able to fit ?
> Nice review.


Sorry for the late reply...Yes, the MT300 can also use regular MMCX cables as well. No problem there.

-Clear


----------



## claud W

Thanks guys. I am breaking in some of the IEMs I bought in the Ali December sale. Presently I am breaking in the UrbanFun with an all copper KB ear 8 for copper cable. Next up is the MT300. I will try Copper first then the Penon OS849. I am avidly expecting any other posters that share their experience recabling the MT300.


----------



## dharmasteve

claud W said:


> Thanks guys. I am breaking in some of the IEMs I bought in the Ali December sale. Presently I am breaking in the UrbanFun with an all copper KB ear 8 for copper cable. Next up is the MT300. I will try Copper first then the Penon OS849. I am avidly expecting any other posters that share their experience recabling the MT300.


I found the MT300 took a while for break in/burn in.


----------



## claud W

Using Tidal playlists, I do break in 24 hrs for 7 days.


----------



## baskingshark

claud W said:


> Thanks guys. I am breaking in some of the IEMs I bought in the Ali December sale. Presently I am breaking in the UrbanFun with an all copper KB ear 8 for copper cable. Next up is the MT300. I will try Copper first then the Penon OS849. I am avidly expecting any other posters that share their experience recabling the MT300.



I would advise not to switch cables too frequently (if at all) on the urbanfun. My set (beryllium) sounds good, but the MMCX came loose after just swapping a few times. I've left a cable on it permanently.


----------



## claud W

Thank you, basking shark. At this time, just out of the box, I just listen to the new IEMs and make my first selection of all copper or silver & copper cable. My urban fun sounded a bit sharp, so I chose the copper cable prior to beginning its one week of break in.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

baskingshark said:


> I would advise not to switch cables too frequently (if at all) on the urbanfun. My set (beryllium) sounds good, but the MMCX came loose after just swapping a few times. I've left a cable on it permanently.


MMCX is the worst connector ever made.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> MMCX is the worst connector ever made.



absolutely. every cable should be 2 pin. it should be standard.


----------



## baskingshark

I'm also not a fan of MMCX. Though, I spoke to a customs maker, apparently he says MMCX connectors comes in various quality grades, from cheap ones that are less than a dollar, to more expensive ones. He says the really good ones have no problem with frequent changes, though they may cost more. It is just that the budget CHIFI companies cut costs and go for the cheapest MMCX connectors, or they don't have good QC when attaching the MMCX on the IEM shell, so these are the areas that fail and give MMCX a bad rep. 

But yeah, I think MMCX is not meant for frequent cable changes in general, especially for budget sets.


----------



## Saaq

would the iBasso DC03 be enough power for the Kbear belive?
​


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> I would advise not to switch cables too frequently (if at all) on the urbanfun. My set (beryllium) sounds good, but the MMCX came loose after just swapping a few times. I've left a cable on it permanently.


The Ubanfun was the worst for me. I remember trying the cables that came with them for the first time and the left side became loose without ever changing them. I think Urbanfun was my worst QC experience in this area according to my own personal experience with MMCX cables.


----------



## 1clearhead

...In the other hand, I wouldn't count out the cables coming from the MT300. With the screw-on feature, they are so secure! I really hope all MMCX cables become more common towards this new feature. It really makes a difference.


----------



## baskingshark

1clearhead said:


> The Ubanfun was the worst for me. I remember trying the cables that came with them for the first time and the left side became loose without ever changing them. I think Urbanfun was my worst QC experience in this area according to my own personal experience with MMCX cables.



The amazing thing is that there are still forum reports of faulty MMCX in new Urbanfuns being sold recently (the new boxes are white instead of black). It's been almost a year and the QC hasn't improved! The Urbanfun was originally retailing at $39 USD when it first launched, but after it was hyped to the moon, the sellers raised the price to $60ish USD. Suppposedly, they claimed the price gouge was to “guarantee” that the MMCX and different driver issues are fixed.

Pity, the beryllium driver version does sound good (not sure about the noble metal one), but I'd be wary of buying anything from them, until they prove to have changed their QC.


----------



## WendyLi

Another KB EAR New gear coming very soon... What will it be? Haha


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 21, 2021)

WendyLi said:


> Another KB EAR New gear coming very soon... What will it be? Haha



Is this a cable or IEM? Oh, might this be the KS1??? Is the KS1 a TWS 🤯?


----------



## WendyLi

sub30 said:


> Is this a cable or IEM? Oh, might this be the KS1??? Is the KS1 a TWS 🤯?



It's IEM! Is the KS1 or a TWS??! 🤯 🤭


----------



## nxnje

WendyLi said:


> It's IEM! Is the KS1 or a TWS??! 🤯 🤭


Mmm let's see. 
I'm excited.


----------



## BucketInABucket

I'm looking for a beater pair of IEMs for travel use with enhanced bass to compensate for bass frequencies being reduced on the go as well as treble that isn't harsh. My budget is ~$30 USD and I'm currently looking at the BLON BL03, any other suggestions?


----------



## unifutomaki

BucketInABucket said:


> I'm looking for a beater pair of IEMs for travel use with enhanced bass to compensate for bass frequencies being reduced on the go as well as treble that isn't harsh. My budget is ~$30 USD and I'm currently looking at the BLON BL03, any other suggestions?



Tiandirenhe TD06. 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNxqOBh


----------



## nxnje

BucketInABucket said:


> I'm looking for a beater pair of IEMs for travel use with enhanced bass to compensate for bass frequencies being reduced on the go as well as treble that isn't harsh. My budget is ~$30 USD and I'm currently looking at the BLON BL03, any other suggestions?


Blon may suit you sound-wise but fit could be tricky, so be sure you have enough tips for some tip rolling.


----------



## baskingshark

BucketInABucket said:


> I'm looking for a beater pair of IEMs for travel use with enhanced bass to compensate for bass frequencies being reduced on the go as well as treble that isn't harsh. My budget is ~$30 USD and I'm currently looking at the BLON BL03, any other suggestions?



BLON is not a good travel IEM due to the poor isolation. Poor isolation has a tendency to make people jack up the volume to overcome the sound losses and that's not good for hearing health in the long term.
Also it has fit issues, so most folks have to buy an aftermarket eartip/cable to compensate and this adds to cost (so all in the BLON might be $40 - 50 USD instead).

U can check out the KBEAR KS2, that one is bassy and would make a good daily beater set, about $20 USD.


----------



## nxnje

baskingshark said:


> BLON is not a good travel IEM due to the poor isolation. Poor isolation has a tendency to make people jack up the volume to overcome the sound losses and that's not good for hearing health in the long term.
> Also it has fit issues, so most folks have to buy an aftermarket eartip/cable to compensate and this adds to cost (so all in the BLON might be $40 - 50 USD instead).
> 
> U can check out the KBEAR KS2, that one is bassy and would make a good daily beater set, about $20 USD.


I have to quote this.
They insulate better thanks to their shape and fitting that are way less tricky if compared to the BL03.
I also have the KS2 and although they're not insulating masters the thing that they fit so well helps in getting a good isolation overall.


----------



## BucketInABucket

I'll take a look at that, thank you  any other suggestions?


----------



## lgcubana (Feb 22, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> BLON is not a good travel IEM due to the poor isolation. Poor isolation has a tendency to make people jack up the volume to overcome the sound losses and that's not good for hearing health in the long term.
> Also it has fit issues, so most folks have to buy an aftermarket eartip/cable to compensate and this adds to cost (so all in the BLON might be $40 - 50 USD instead).
> 
> U can check out the KBEAR KS2, that one is bassy and would make a good daily beater set, about $20 USD.


I found the KBear KS2 to be very fatiguing, needles in my ear, blood on my shirt collar, *harsh
[ *_edit_*]*
My KS2 assessment (as it stands) is over the top, hyperbolic, which makes my feedback disqualifying. In reality, it was just too sibilant and “peaky” (in the upper frequencies), for me to tolerate. Bass good, soundstage is exceptional for the price point. Just not a dovetail for my ears.


BucketInABucket said:


> I'm looking for a beater pair of IEMs for travel use with enhanced bass to compensate for bass frequencies being reduced on the go *as well as treble that isn't harsh*. My budget is ~$30 USD and I'm currently looking at the BLON BL03, any other suggestions?


I would suggest the KZ DQ6


----------



## BucketInABucket

lgcubana said:


> I found the KBear KS2 to be very fatiguing, needles in my ear, blood on my shirt collar, *harsh
> [ *_edit_*]*
> My KS2 assessment (as it stands) is over the top, hyperbolic, which makes my feedback disqualifying. In reality, it was just too sibilant and “peaky” (in the upper frequencies), for me to tolerate. Bass good, soundstage is exceptional for the price point. Just not a dovetail for my ears.


Unfortunate as I'm very treble-sensitive so that disqualifies the KS2 for me


lgcubana said:


> I would suggest the KZ DQ6


How do they sound?


----------



## chifihead

BucketInABucket said:


> Unfortunate as I'm very treble-sensitive so that disqualifies the KS2 for me
> 
> How do they sound?


If you're treble sensitive I suggest using foam tips or the final e tops, they attenuate treble. It doesn't mean you should take the KS2, just a suggestion to help with your next pair, whatever it is.


----------



## BucketInABucket

chifihead said:


> If you're treble sensitive I suggest using foam tips or the final e tops, they attenuate treble. It doesn't mean you should take the KS2, just a suggestion to help with your next pair, whatever it is.


I don't mind slightly emphasized treble, it's just peaks that I'm sensitive too really


----------



## Shiely

Did anyone already talk about Japanese based earbuds maker "intime"? It sounds incredible considering to its price. They use their original poezo tweeter called VST for every products.


----------



## lgcubana

BucketInABucket said:


> Unfortunate as I'm very treble-sensitive so that disqualifies the KS2 for me
> 
> How do they sound?


Head over to the KZ thread and take a gander.  
Link to references, for DQ6

mine:
*DQ6*
Originally I dropped a pair of the Tenmak Ultra Strong, 4.5mm, foam tips on the DQ6 and started the process of tuning with the PEQ, in the Qudelix-5K. The DQ 6 is very friendly to PEQ tuning. My objective was to have the DQ6 be my walking set, where I normally play Dancehall, Reggae. But I was having issues with getting the mid bass to my liking; it was either borderline splashy or too recessed. The fix was to swap to the only silicone tips that fit my ears properly:
Mandarin Symbio W knockoffs; which are now $8.99, on Amazon.

Just took a walk with the DQ6. The vocals now sound more natural; originally male vocals were a bit thin. The low end range is now expansive. I get that subtle, visceral chest thump with enough mid bass to almost sound like a club. For my sensitivity, I had to dial back the 2 kHz to 4 kHz a few db; but that’s normal for me. No discernible hissing or sibilant.

@Alpha Whale 
Favorite KZ/CCA DD: DQ6 (great balance of bass, midrange and treble)
Honorable mention to the ATR and ED3!

@IEMusic 
I find the bass to be a little less on the DQ6, but the bass quality, with fast, well defined, detailed sound is the same. The DQ6 sounds more natural, with a better timbre, as one would expect. It is easily noticeable.

I don’t know which I like more as of yet. The prices I’ve seen have the ZAX at about twice the price of the DQ6. Though that difference is still small in the grand scheme of things.

@crabdog 
KZ is back! Here's my review of the KZ DQ6 for those interested.


----------



## zenki

Shiely said:


> Did anyone already talk about Japanese based earbuds maker "intime"? It sounds incredible considering to its price. They use their original poezo tweeter called VST for every products.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/intime-sora-giant-killer-iems-from-japan.833462/


----------



## superuser1

Shiely said:


> Did anyone already talk about Japanese based earbuds maker "intime"? It sounds incredible considering to its price. They use their original poezo tweeter called VST for every products.


@RikudouGoku is a big fan of intime


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> @RikudouGoku is a big fan of intime


yeah, I like the Sora 2 a lot. But the "GO" is pretty generic.


----------



## courierdriver

chifihead said:


> If you're treble sensitive I suggest using foam tips or the final e tops, they attenuate treble. It doesn't mean you should take the KS2, just a suggestion to help with your next pair, whatever it is.


I use Newbee foams for all my iems. They are quite inexpensive, and give me the sound signature I look for. Excellent bass and mids, and tames the bright highs that many iems are tuned for. They still give you nice high frequency resolution and soundstage.


----------



## Banbeucmas (Feb 24, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, I like the Sora 2 a lot. But the "GO" is pretty generic.


Oh, I am not really a fan of the Sora 2, it was too warm for me lol. Though I haven't listened to the first version, I heard the light one. It was a bit better.
My measurement is here if anyone curious:
https://banbeu.com/graph/iem/intime-sora-light/
https://banbeu.com/graph/iem/intime-sora-2/

On the other hand, I also released my Kinera BD005 Pro review today so I thought I would share it here too: https://banbeu.com/kinera-bd005-pro-review-relax-taking-to-the-next-level/


----------



## RikudouGoku

Banbeucmas said:


> Oh, I am not really a fan of the Sora 2, it was too warm for me lol. Though I haven't listened to the first version, I heard the light one. It was a bit better.
> My measurement is here if anyone curious:
> https://banbeu.com/graph/iem/intime-sora-light/
> https://banbeu.com/graph/iem/intime-sora-2/


Its a shame that their stuff is so hard to get outside of japan, otherwise I would have gotten a few more of their iems....


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> Its a shame that their stuff is so hard to get outside of japan, otherwise I would have gotten a few more of their iems....


Just use a proxy service


----------



## RikudouGoku

Banbeucmas said:


> Just use a proxy service


Prices increase quite a lot and especially for me in Sweden with the absurd 25% VAT....

That non-replaceable cable is also something I dislike.


----------



## Banbeucmas

RikudouGoku said:


> Prices increase quite a lot and especially for me in Sweden with the absurd 25% VAT....


Yep, this is why I moved to Japan :'D


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Banbeucmas said:


> Yep, this is why I moved to Japan :'D


Probably the best solution to get all their fantastic audio gears and anime/mangas without much hassle.


----------



## Banbeucmas

Dani157 said:


> Probably the best solution to get all their fantastic audio gears and anime/mangas without much hassle.


Yes


----------



## Luis1316

Banbeucmas said:


> Yes


Nice 凋叶棕 collection.
I see that you really like Touhou.


----------



## Banbeucmas

Luis1316 said:


> Nice 凋叶棕 collection.
> I see that you really like Touhou.


Yeah, been listening to RD works for years now.

Debating getting Matsuri since it costs 800$ rn -_-


----------



## Saaq

RikudouGoku said:


> Prices increase quite a lot and especially for me in Sweden with the absurd 25% VAT....
> 
> That non-replaceable cable is also something I dislike.


hey as another swede can i ask you where you purchase most of your iems? i used to get my stuff from Aliexpress but its sooo slow these days. I've never tried Linsoul for the fear of getting slapped with the 25% vat and the dumb Postnord charge.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Saaq said:


> hey as another swede can i ask you where you purchase most of your iems? i used to get my stuff from Aliexpress but its sooo slow these days. I've never tried Linsoul for the fear of getting slapped with the 25% vat and the dumb Postnord charge.


Aliexpress 90% of all the time. Amazon japan for japanese stuff.

They usually lower the declared price so that the import fees will be less, but you cant evade the postscam charge lol.


----------



## Saaq

RikudouGoku said:


> Aliexpress 90% of all the time. Amazon japan for japanese stuff.
> 
> They usually lower the declared price so that the import fees will be less, but you cant evade the postscam charge lol.


Alright, have you ordered anything from the fiio aliexpress store? do you know if they declare the price lower or not? Their price for the fh3 is very good.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Saaq said:


> Alright, have you ordered anything from the fiio aliexpress store? do you know if they declare the price lower or not? Their price for the fh3 is very good.


I havent, you can ask them before you order.


----------



## fenderbendr

Looking for some universal IEM’s under $300.  Currently have some KZ-ZS10 pros, but they’re too big for my ears and don’t stay in.  Looking for something smaller if that’s a thing.


----------



## G777

fenderbendr said:


> Looking for some universal IEM’s under $300.  Currently have some KZ-ZS10 pros, but they’re too big for my ears and don’t stay in.  Looking for something smaller if that’s a thing.


The Moondrop SSR and SSP are really tiny, maybe give one of those a shot?


----------



## fenderbendr

G777 said:


> The Moondrop SSR and SSP are really tiny, maybe give one of those a shot?


Thanks, I’ll check those out


----------



## peter123

fenderbendr said:


> Looking for some universal IEM’s under $300.  Currently have some KZ-ZS10 pros, but they’re too big for my ears and don’t stay in.  Looking for something smaller if that’s a thing.



LZ A7 would be my suggestion


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

peter123 said:


> LZ A7 would be my suggestion


What about the A6?


----------



## IEMusic (Feb 25, 2021)

FreeWheelinAudioLuv2 said:


> What about the A6?


LZ A6 looks pretty big, especially of the ZS10 Pros were too big.

Maybe look into the Tanchjim Darling, or even the Final Audio E series.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> LZ A6 looks pretty big, especially of the ZS10 Pros were too big.


Yes, if the ZS10Pro is too big then the a6 will be even bigger.


----------



## sutosuto

IEMusic said:


> LZ A6 looks pretty big


Although A6 looks pretty, they fit very well on my ears even more comfortable than A7 due to its smaller nozzle.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

fenderbendr said:


> Looking for some universal IEM’s under $300.  Currently have some KZ-ZS10 pros, but they’re too big for my ears and don’t stay in.  Looking for something smaller if that’s a thing.


Tin Hi-Fi T4.


----------



## Saaq

So i recently got the KBear belive and i dont currently have a good amp for it, so im thinking i either get the fiio btr5 and a 2.5mm balanced cable for a total of $340 or i return the KBear and get a IEM thats easy to drive for around $250-$300. what do you guys think any tips would be much appreciated


----------



## lgcubana

Saaq said:


> So i recently got the KBear belive and i dont currently have a good amp for it, so im thinking i either get the fiio btr5 and a 2.5mm balanced cable for a total of $340 or i return the KBear and get a IEM thats easy to drive for around $250-$300. what do you guys think any tips would be much appreciated


That’s quite a handicap that you’d be giving yourself, to find a lower, mid priced IEM, that wouldn’t benefit  from a powered source.


----------



## Saaq

lgcubana said:


> That’s quite a handicap that you’d be giving yourself, to find a lower, mid priced IEM, that wouldn’t benefit  from a powered source.


why? i got the KBear for $165 and it doesnt sound good without a good amp. so i would need to spend another $170 for a total of ~$335  in order to get the most out of it. Are you saying there are no IEM that is easy to drive for under $335 thats the same in terms of sound with the KBear?


----------



## lgcubana

Saaq said:


> why? i got the KBear for $165 and it doesnt sound good without a good amp. so i would need to spend another $170 for a total of ~$335  in order to get the most out of it. Are you saying there are no IEM that is easy to drive for under $335 thats the same in terms of sound with the KBear?


In the +/- $300 range, I’ve yet to see an IEM that wouldn’t benefit from a better source of amperage, than a phone. I would call upon @baskingshark or @RikudouGoku (or someone else who’s collection dwarfs mine) who can chime in with an example, to counter my opinion


----------



## H T T (Feb 26, 2021)

Saaq said:


> So i recently got the KBear belive and i dont currently have a good amp for it, so im thinking i either get the fiio btr5 and a 2.5mm balanced cable for a total of $340 or i return the KBear and get a IEM thats easy to drive for around $250-$300. what do you guys think any tips would be much appreciated


I see your logic but having an amp will give you flexibility to consider a wider variety of IEMs now and in the future.


> In the +/- $300 range, I’ve yet to see an IEM that wouldn’t benefit from a better source of amperage, than a phone.


^This is truth.


----------



## Saaq

H T T said:


> I see your logic but having an amp will give you flexibility to consider a wider variety of IEMs now and in the future.
> 
> ^This is truth.


ok so ill add taht I do have the fiio e10 that im currently using to try the KBears. and i guess i dont feel like they sound like they are worth $340. But i do realize that my fiio e10 is quite old now and maybe a newer amp will sound way better.


----------



## baskingshark (Feb 26, 2021)

Saaq said:


> ok so ill add taht I do have the fiio e10 that im currently using to try the KBears. and i guess i dont feel like they sound like they are worth $340. But i do realize that my fiio e10 is quite old now and maybe a newer amp will sound way better.



Gotta agree with @H T T and @lgcubana . The next limiting factor in the audio chain (after upgrading the transducer) is probably gonna be the source. You definitely will get more milage with getting a good source than buying very expensive cables. If u are intending to enter the midfi segment, getting a good source would be future proofing your hobby, and u can see it as a one time investment (for at least the next few months) by investing in a good enough amp, as you can use it with other IEMs/headphones too.

Though maybe the clientiele for midfi gear (I would consider KBEAR BElieve to be a midfi priced IEM) is different from the budget segment clientiele. The midfi folks are probably more hardcore, more experienced and have different priorities to chase audio nirvana? The folks entering the budget segment or newbies probably won't be interested in getting a source that is 10 times more expensive than the IEM, whereas the midfi segment audiophiles wouldn't mind it, to go deeper into this hobby. For example, the BLON BL-01, which costs $20 USD, definitely scales much better with amping, I've even seen folks on FB and audio forums recommending a $200 USD amp to pair with it! If the amp is already on hand, then good and well, but I can't see too many budget audiophiles or newbies committing the cash for an amp for the BLON Bl-01. So best to just spend within your means and comfort levels.


I know there's another school of thought that wants to reserve powerful amps and desktop setups for just headphones. They see IEMs as being meant for portability and on the go/outdoor use, and don't see the sense in getting a big amp (that ain't a dongle/DAP) to power their IEMs. Fair enough, then perhaps the power hungry IEMs like Tin P1, KBEAR BElieve, Final Audio E5000 etc are not suitable for their requirements, so best to look at alternative IEMs which are less power demanding.


----------



## G777

Saaq said:


> why? i got the KBear for $165 and it doesnt sound good without a good amp. so i would need to spend another $170 for a total of ~$335  in order to get the most out of it. Are you saying there are no IEM that is easy to drive for under $335 thats the same in terms of sound with the KBear?


From what I've read the LZ A7 doesn't seem too hard to drive. That would be a very nice and versatile IEM for the collection.


----------



## H T T (Feb 27, 2021)

Saaq said:


> ok so ill add taht I do have the fiio e10 that im currently using to try the KBears. and i guess i dont feel like they sound like they are worth $340. But i do realize that my fiio e10 is quite old now and maybe a newer amp will sound way better.



Oh, That changes things. You should find another IEM that your amp can drive to your satisfaction.

The Moondrop Starfield, Audiosense AQ0, etc. are examples of some relatively inexpensive but quite nice IEMs that the e10 could drive with ease.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> In the +/- $300 range, I’ve yet to see an IEM that wouldn’t benefit from a better source of amperage, than a phone. I would call upon @baskingshark or @RikudouGoku (or someone else who’s collection dwarfs mine) who can chime in with an example, to counter my opinion


Yes, every iem I have tried do benefit from a better amp. The difference is how much difference, some iems demand a ton of power to the point where it sounds like garbage if you dont have that kind of power. While some other are more efficient and wont be as much of a dealbreaker if you dont have it. 

Usually, if you need a more power efficient iem. I would recommend BA, piezo, magnetostatic, hybrid iems. As iems with those drivers are more efficient than just using a DD. 

Examples on iems with those criteria are:

LZ A6
LZ A7
Shuoer Tape
Audiosense DT100/DT200
Fiio FH3


----------



## Saaq

H T T said:


> Oh, That changes things. You should find another IEM that your amp can drive to your satisfaction.
> 
> The Moondrop Starfield, Audiosense AQ0, etc. are examples of some relatively inexpensive but quite nice IEMs that the e10 could drive with ease.





RikudouGoku said:


> Yes, every iem I have tried do benefit from a better amp. The difference is how much difference, some iems demand a ton of power to the point where it sounds like garbage if you dont have that kind of power. While some other are more efficient and wont be as much of a dealbreaker if you dont have it.
> 
> Usually, if you need a more power efficient iem. I would recommend BA, piezo, magnetostatic, hybrid iems. As iems with those drivers are more efficient than just using a DD.
> 
> ...


ok so i have been doing some thinking and i have decided to buy a portable amp for the Belive and if im not happy i'll just return both of them.
I have been looking at the Fiio BTR5 and the Earstudio es100. Honestly i dont care for the software features of either of them, i literally just want a portable amp that will be able to drive the earphones. The es100 is cheaper so its leaning towards that one atm. Do you guys know of any other portable amps that might fit my needs better??


----------



## RikudouGoku

Saaq said:


> ok so i have been doing some thinking and i have decided to buy a portable amp for the Belive and if im not happy i'll just return both of them.
> I have been looking at the Fiio BTR5 and the Earstudio es100. Honestly i dont care for the software features of either of them, i literally just want a portable amp that will be able to drive the earphones. The es100 is cheaper so its leaning towards that one atm. Do you guys know of any other portable amps that might fit my needs better??


The ifi hip-dac isnt that much more expensive but is quite a lot more powerful. Get that one if you are fine without bluetooth.

You can also check out the Qudelix 5k (blueooth dac/amp).


If you arent happy with the belive even with those sources though, you could just return them and keep the source. As that is still very important to all iems.


----------



## Saaq

RikudouGoku said:


> The ifi hip-dac isnt that much more expensive but is quite a lot more powerful. Get that one if you are fine without bluetooth.
> 
> You can also check out the Qudelix 5k (blueooth dac/amp).
> 
> ...


yeah im gonna be using them on the go so would prefer a smaller more portable one. thats why i've been looking at the bluetooth ones as they are quite small. 
Unfortunately the Quedelix isn't available in Sweden... do you reckon the fiio btr3k would be enough power?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Saaq said:


> yeah im gonna be using them on the go so would prefer a smaller more portable one. thats why i've been looking at the bluetooth ones as they are quite small.
> Unfortunately the Quedelix isn't available in Sweden... do you reckon the fiio btr3k would be enough power?


The BTR3K only got 78mw with balanced. The BTR5 has 240mw with balanced, thats a very big difference. I advice that you dont skimp out on your source as that is something you can use for a long time. 

(you will need a 2.5mm balanced cable with the BTR5, 5k, ES100)


----------



## Tonymac136

I've got the ES100 which is really small. It drives everything I've asked it to even including a pair of Tin P1 (though there is no headroom there whatsoever). On paper the Believe doesn't look crazy difficult to drive, with lower impedance and higher sensitivy than the HE400i I am driving with it right at this very moment.


----------



## H T T

I am fond of FiiO's portable amps.

Q1 mk II
Specs

Q3
Specs

Hope that helps


----------



## CamWuu

I have the hiby r3 pro and like it more than I did my ibasso dx160

My current daily when not using the Volt +Totem is the Orb + Linsoul Euphrosyne, it is amazing I like it more than paired with the os849 by penon. Moondrop Blessing2 with os849 or Euphrosyne are amazing as are the dt3 Terminator with either or Totem. Love these options!

Ae3 with any upgrade cord is amazing too


----------



## Tonymac136

Saaq said:


> yeah im gonna be using them on the go so would prefer a smaller more portable one. thats why i've been looking at the bluetooth ones as they are quite small.
> Unfortunately the Quedelix isn't available in Sweden... do you reckon the fiio btr3k would be enough power?


3k would give you no headroom at all, quoted as 78mW balanced. My ES100 tops out (overdriven) at just over 100mW into a 32 ohm load unbalanced which is barely sufficient for some of the harder to drive phones I have.


----------



## MariusAB

CamWuu said:


> I have the hiby r3 pro and like it more than I did my ibasso dx160
> 
> My current daily when not using the Volt +Totem is the Orb + Linsoul Euphrosyne, it is amazing I like it more than paired with the os849 by penon. Moondrop Blessing2 with os849 or Euphrosyne are amazing as are the dt3 Terminator with either or Totem. Love these options!
> 
> Ae3 with any upgrade cord is amazing too


What is better on hibby than dx160?


----------



## peter123

Saaq said:


> yeah im gonna be using them on the go so would prefer a smaller more portable one. thats why i've been looking at the bluetooth ones as they are quite small.
> Unfortunately the Quedelix isn't available in Sweden... do you reckon the fiio btr3k would be enough power?



Fwiw the BTR3K can drive all the IEM's that I've tried it with without any issues (and I've tried quite a few ). That being said I find the Qudelix to be a better sounding device between the two. I'd rate the Bluetooth receivers I've got: Quedelix, BTR3K, ES100.


----------



## Saaq

Alright thx for the answers everyone, much appreciated. I found the qudelix on a eu store so i'm probably gonna pick that one up with a 2.5 balanced cable. 
I also got the blon-bl03 to see how big of a difference there actually is.


----------



## IEMusic

Saaq said:


> Alright thx for the answers everyone, much appreciated. I found the qudelix on a eu store so i'm probably gonna pick that one up with a 2.5 balanced cable.
> I also got the blon-bl03 to see how big of a difference there actually is.


I’m sure you’re going to be very pleased with the Qudelix.


----------



## Barndoor

Hi Guys,
I'm looking for another iem for using in bed, so needs to be fairly small. Don't use every night, just occassionly, so thinking circa $100.
To be used with my Cousin Plenue D, so nothing to demanding to drive.
Looking for something that is on the warmer side of neutral, non-fatiguing treble and good sub bass extension. Bass quality more so than quantity.
Moondrop Starfield looks like might fit signature wise, but not sure on size.

Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Barndoor said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm looking for another iem for using in bed, so needs to be fairly small. Don't use every night, just occassionly, so thinking circa $100.
> To be used with my Cousin Plenue D, so nothing to demanding to drive.
> Looking for something that is on the warmer side of neutral, non-fatiguing treble and good sub bass extension. Bass quality more so than quantity.
> ...



In that situation, my go-to is the Final Audio E500. Performance that punches way above its price.


----------



## FreeWheelinAudioLuv2

Barndoor said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm looking for another iem for using in bed, so needs to be fairly small. Don't use every night, just occassionly, so thinking circa $100.
> To be used with my Cousin Plenue D, so nothing to demanding to drive.
> Looking for something that is on the warmer side of neutral, non-fatiguing treble and good sub bass extension. Bass quality more so than quantity.
> ...


Moondrop. Any Moondrop.


----------



## dharmasteve

Barndoor said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm looking for another iem for using in bed, so needs to be fairly small. Don't use every night, just occassionly, so thinking circa $100.
> To be used with my Cousin Plenue D, so nothing to demanding to drive.
> Looking for something that is on the warmer side of neutral, non-fatiguing treble and good sub bass extension. Bass quality more so than quantity.
> ...


The Moondrop Starfield is fairy large and weighty and I find it not the best to fall asleep with, although they have a very 'nice' sound. The Moondrop SSP is tiny and you will hardly notice they are in.


----------



## Strifeff7

Barndoor said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm looking for another iem for using in bed, so needs to be fairly small. Don't use every night, just occassionly, so thinking circa $100.
> To be used with my Cousin Plenue D, so nothing to demanding to drive.
> Looking for something that is on the warmer side of neutral, non-fatiguing treble and good sub bass extension. Bass quality more so than quantity.
> ...


Fiio FH3 + Final type E wireless/tws eartips,


----------



## Barndoor

dharmasteve said:


> The Moondrop Starfield is fairy large and weighty and I find it not the best to fall asleep with, although they have a very 'nice' sound. The Moondrop SSP is tiny and you will hardly notice they are in.


Thanks, my concern was the size. SSP probably better size wise


----------



## Barndoor

Strifeff7 said:


> Fiio FH3 + Final type E wireless/tws eartips,


Thanks, reviews suggest that they may a bit big also


----------



## H T T

From personal experience, the Starfields work very well when laying down. YMMV with all our ear/sensory differences.


----------



## Saaq

soo i just got the blon bl03 and have been doing some listening and.. it sounds not good at all? Maybe it's because i've been using the kbear belive this last week. But after reading all about the blons im deeply disapointed in the sq of them. 
Do you guys find that different tips change the sound a lot or no? I know other tips fix the fit but what about the sq?


----------



## Poganin

Saaq said:


> Maybe it's because i've been using the kbear belive this last week.


That could be the reason. Your brain expects Believe's sound signature. Spend some time with the Blon and see if your reception of it improves.


----------



## Sebulr

Saaq said:


> soo i just got the blon bl03 and have been doing some listening and.. it sounds not good at all? Maybe it's because i've been using the kbear belive this last week. But after reading all about the blons im deeply disapointed in the sq of them.
> Do you guys find that different tips change the sound a lot or no? I know other tips fix the fit but what about the sq?


Oh man, you've just started. The Blon 03 are notorious for tip issues, my guess is you have a bad seal. I personally use a cut off tip as a spacer and an xl earphones plus 14.5 mm tips on mine.  I might be wrong, but my guess, is that's your issue. Try tip rolling. The short stems are a pain.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Saaq said:


> soo i just got the blon bl03 and have been doing some listening and.. it sounds not good at all? Maybe it's because i've been using the kbear belive this last week. But after reading all about the blons im deeply disapointed in the sq of them.
> Do you guys find that different tips change the sound a lot or no? I know other tips fix the fit but what about the sq?


Try using a tip which gives you a better seal. For me, Starlines, Spiral Dots, and foam tips work extremely well. Starlines enhance the V-shape tonality to the hilt whereas spirals bring mids to the fore. And, foams turn them into portable boombox 🤯

Try a size larger than what would you use ordinarily. I usually use M size but for Blons I use ML/L.


----------



## Saaq

Sebulr said:


> Oh man, you've just started. The Blon 03 are notorious for tip issues, my guess is you have a bad seal. I personally use a cut off tip as a spacer and an xl earphones plus 14.5 mm tips on mine.  I might be wrong, but my guess, is that's your issue. Try tip rolling. The short stems are a pain.


ok wow the cut off tip is actually really smart, how did i never think off that. I'm gonna give that a try.


----------



## courierdriver

Saaq said:


> ok wow the cut off tip is actually really smart, how did i never think off that. I'm gonna give that a try.


I did that with the crappy silicon tips that came in the box. I usually use medium or large foam tips (my favorites are large Newbees, which I use on almost all my iems), so the small size silicones provided with the 03 was either never gonna be used, or would be tossed in the trash. I cut 2 small pieces off the stems from the small silicon tips, and fitted them over the short nozzles of the 03. I then took a pair of large Newbee foam tips and fitted them over the modded silicon stems. Imho, this helped create an amazing seal and makes the BL03 one of my favorite iems. Bass, mids and treble are excellent; soundstage is also much better. Another perk is the tonality of voices and instruments. Best of all though; is how they fit my ears. Easily the best and most comfortable iems I currently own. For me, they are good for at least 4 hours of listening before I have to remove them.


----------



## Saaq

courierdriver said:


> I did that with the crappy silicon tips that came in the box. I usually use medium or large foam tips (my favorites are large Newbees, which I use on almost all my iems), so the small size silicones provided with the 03 was either never gonna be used, or would be tossed in the trash. I cut 2 small pieces off the stems from the small silicon tips, and fitted them over the short nozzles of the 03. I then took a pair of large Newbee foam tips and fitted them over the modded silicon stems. Imho, this helped create an amazing seal and makes the BL03 one of my favorite iems. Bass, mids and treble are excellent; soundstage is also much better. Another perk is the tonality of voices and instruments. Best of all though; is how they fit my ears. Easily the best and most comfortable iems I currently own. For me, they are good for at least 4 hours of listening before I have to remove them.


could you post a picture of how they look now? I think i did it wrong or i just misunderstood you.


----------



## courierdriver

I'll snap a few off within the next day or so. It's currently nighttime and the lighting in my apartment sucks. I'll probably PM them to you.


----------



## Jitu13

courierdriver said:


> I'll snap a few off within the next day or so. It's currently nighttime and the lighting in my apartment sucks. I'll probably PM them to you.


I would like it if you also pm them to me or post it here.


----------



## courierdriver

Jitu13 said:


> I would like it if you also pm them to me or post it here.


Ok guys...just give me a few days. I'm very busy from Thursday to Saturday every week. Days off are Sunday, Monday and Wednesday. I'll do my best to get them off soon as I have free time and lighting is better.


----------



## 8DMAX

fenderbendr said:


> Thanks, I’ll check those out


besides, ssp sounds relatively more bass


----------



## courierdriver

courierdriver said:


> Ok guys...just give me a few days. I'm very busy from Thursday to Saturday every week. Days off are Sunday, Monday and Wednesday. I'll do my best to get them off soon as I have free time and lighting is better.


Sorry...I'll try to post pics on Wednesday. Too much life stuff happening lately.


----------



## Saaq

courierdriver said:


> Sorry...I'll try to post pics on Wednesday. Too much life stuff happening lately.


You dont have to apoligize, just post when you have time mate. We all got lives to live.


----------



## courierdriver

Saaq said:


> You dont have to apoligize, just post when you have time mate. We all got lives to live.


Ok...so here are a couple pics to show how I slightly modded the BL03
First, I cut a couple of pieces off the stems of the small size included silicones. They slipped over the stem of the 03 to provide a bigger grip area for other tips.Then, I installed my Newbee large foams. That's it.


----------



## Saaq

courierdriver said:


> Ok...so here are a couple pics to show how I slightly modded the BL03
> First, I cut a couple of pieces off the stems of the small size included silicones. They slipped over the stem of the 03 to provide a bigger grip area for other tips.Then, I installed my Newbee large foams. That's it.


hmm so you actually have it over the cut of silicone nozzle. I have the medium newbee foams. Ill try and see if that works. right now i just have a cut of silicone tip to extend the foam tips, but they keep getting stuck in my ear ever time i want to take the iem out of my ear.


----------



## cappuchino (Apr 17, 2021)

Haven't participated in this thread for quite some time. Here's a short description of my new IEMs in no particular order:

1.) KB Ear KS1 - might be the next BL-03 (hype-wise). Sounds raw and organic. Good extension on both ends.

2.) KZ EDX - I find this harsh, unnatural and metallic. Bass is good, midrange is _okay_, but the treble is just garbage. _Maybe _cable upgrade and tip swap can save these but I currently don't have the resources to do so. Will publish my review after a few more days.

3.) KZ DQ6 - interesting setup of 3-DD in a budget. Laidback tuning (elevated bass, slightly recessed midrange, airy treble) which may sound boring to some. Closest to earbuds in soundstage width. Oh, and these are the most isolating of all my gear. Subjecting to long burn-in as I'm assuming 3-DD will need it.

4.) Moondrop SSP - hard to drive. But with my few hours of listening, bass is fast and punchy, midrange is _crystal-clear _(not shouty at all, for me), treble is controlled. Separation and imaging on these is insane. Last I will review because I just received it yesterday.


On another note, for those that have access to Shopee, the Hidizs S3 is selling for ~8-12 USD. Seller confirmed that the product they are selling is as advertised. Just ordered one in silver and should arrive within a week.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

cappuchino said:


> Haven't participated in this thread for quite some time. Here's a short description of my new IEMs in no particular order:
> 
> 1.) KB Ear KS1 - might be the next BL-03 (hype-wise). Sounds raw and organic. Good extension on both ends.
> 
> ...


For EDX cable, you can try any 2 pin cable of your existing IEMs. Considering both have a better quality cable than what's shipped with EDX.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 12, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> For EDX cable, you can try any 2 pin cable of your existing IEMs. Considering both have a better quality cable than what's shipped with EDX.


Will do it tomorrow. Maybe the SSP cable and the KS1 tips which have become my go-to's. Hopefully KB Ear decides to sell them (mentioning Ms. @WendyLi ).

I'll update this post with what happens to the EDX.

*Update: *mentioning @Barusu Lamperouge  (fellow otaku ? 🤔)

Okay. So, I can't use the SSP stock cable. I tried removing it and it was a scary experience - it just wouldn't budge. Don't wanna force it as I don't wanna damage a perfectly fine cable. Decided to use a cheap JCALLY cable and check if it makes a difference. I did "hear" a difference - bass seems tighter, midrange less harsh, and treble more controlled. *HOWEVER,* I only did an A/B test and not a blind test so I will still be skeptical on this. I also had an expectation that I will perceive a change when I swap cables as others have told me there will be. This may have influenced my hearing and how my brain interpreted the sound.

Decided to compare the EDX w/ JCALLY cable (~12 USD) against the "stock" QKZ VK4 (~8.50 USD), and while technicalities isn't comparable (EDX wins by a lot), tonality is not even a competition. The VK4's bass has more body to it, midrange (and in extension, vocals) is more musical and organic, and treble, while splashy and less extended on the VK4, is not as harsh.

*So my conclusion is this* - if you have the resources to do cable swapping/tip rolling for the EDX, then do so. But for those that will be running these stock, I suggest you just skip them and save up for something better (read: KB Ear KS1). Another option is to buy earbuds which offer better value for less money (around ~3 USD can get you something good) unless you really want the white Starline tips which can't be bought separately.


----------



## zacca113

Can someone rec some iems for me? I've been using the bl01eagle16 combo for a few months and love it, but am going to give my pair to a friend. I prefer the 01 over the 03 because the latter sounds a bit stale. Do I get another bl01, BQEYZZ KC2/**** **** or something else?


----------



## ChrisOc

zacca113 said:


> Can someone rec some iems for me? I've been using the bl01eagle16 combo for a few months and love it, but am going to give my pair to a friend. I prefer the 01 over the 03 because the latter sounds a bit stale. Do I get another bl01, BQEYZZ KC2/**** **** or something else?


What is your price range?

What is your preference in sound signature, reference/neutral, or bass elevated, or treble elevated?

What sort of IEM fit or shape suits your ears?

Answers to these questions might help someone to make suggestions for you.


----------



## Tonymac136

zacca113 said:


> Can someone rec some iems for me? I've been using the bl01eagle16 combo for a few months and love it, but am going to give my pair to a friend. I prefer the 01 over the 03 because the latter sounds a bit stale. Do I get another bl01, BQEYZZ KC2/**** **** or something else?



Kbear KS1 has a similar tuning to BL01 and similar timbre to BL03. It is easier to drive and fits better. In the KBear thread I've been a bit negative about it but there is much to recommend it. Just a bit more midrange and it would be spot on. It's v shaped and I prefer w or neutral.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 13, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## lgcubana

Between the *BL-01* AKA "*Banana*"





The "Go - No Go" fitment of the *BL03*




I choose the *TRN-TA1*
(NiceHCK DarkJade cable)


----------



## zacca113

ChrisOc said:


> What is your price range?
> 
> What is your preference in sound signature, reference/neutral, or bass elevated, or treble elevated?
> 
> ...


Budget: Under $50 USD

Sound sig: I want something different from Blons, so something that emphasises more on vocals that aren't piercing at all (i hate kz zsn), and just enough bass for it to be balanced. I just started listening to Novo Amor and Bon Iver, and bass-heavy iems aren't cutting it. 

Fit: OEM resin iems like the Paiaudio DR2/Hillaudio Altair R.A fit extremely well, but I get driver flex and they always crackle. The BL01 fits me well with wide bore tops such as  the BGVP W01. I use L/XL tips (14mm diameter).

Source: Sony NW-A55 with Mrwalkman A50z mod playing mostly flac files.


----------



## zacca113

Tonymac136 said:


> Kbear KS1 has a similar tuning to BL01 and similar timbre to BL03. It is easier to drive and fits better. In the KBear thread I've been a bit negative about it but there is much to recommend it. Just a bit more midrange and it would be spot on. It's v shaped and I prefer w or neutral.


thanks for the rec! my friend's getting one so I'll try it when it arrives.


----------



## Tonymac136

zacca113 said:


> thanks for the rec! my friend's getting one so I'll try it when it arrives.



Ah, you might find the KS a bit bass heavy. Left field suggestion and I know it's old now but what about the Tin T2? Very very neutral presentation, not as bass light as some seem to perceive it provided it is powered by something a bit more than a phone. I will warn you though that the bass can only ever be described as "enough". For me it's unique among my collection in that it's neutral but still DD so it doesn't have that grating timbre and mildly uncomfortable treble of a BA set.


----------



## zacca113 (Mar 13, 2021)

Tonymac136 said:


> Ah, you might find the KS a bit bass heavy. Left field suggestion and I know it's old now but what about the Tin T2? Very very neutral presentation, not as bass light as some seem to perceive it provided it is powered by something a bit more than a phone. I will warn you though that the bass can only ever be described as "enough". For me it's unique among my collection in that it's neutral but still DD so it doesn't have that grating timbre and mildly uncomfortable treble of a BA set.


I used to love my T2, but it crackles like hell no matter what cables I plug into it. I just ordered a mmcx eagle cable (nicehck 16 core hpc) and I'm hoping that it won't crackle anymore. vocals were amazing on it though...


----------



## Tonymac136

zacca113 said:


> I used to love my T2, but it crackles like hell no matter what cables I plug into it. I just ordered a mmcx eagle cable (nicehck 16 core hpc) and I'm hoping that it won't crackle anymore. vocals were amazing on it though...



You can find tutorials on how to tighten/loosen mmcx connectors on YouTube and the like. Maybe (hopefully) it's nothing more than a slightly loose connection. A combination of the T2 and then something a bit heavier when you want to rock is a seriously compelling one. If I had to sell all my IEMs but 3 I'd keep BL05S, Tin T2 and Tin P1.


----------



## ChrisOc (Mar 13, 2021)

zacca113 said:


> Budget: Under $50 USD
> 
> Sound sig: I want something different from Blons, so something that emphasises more on vocals that aren't piercing at all (i hate kz zsn), and just enough bass for it to be balanced. I just started listening to Novo Amor and Bon Iver, and bass-heavy iems aren't cutting it.
> 
> ...


Your budget is generous enough to get a few options.

On the sound signature preference, I think it may be worth waiting to try your friend's KBEAR KS1, as the mid-bass is quite prominent, but others might have a more settled set of KS1, mine are yet to settle. Although, I have to say I am quite pleased with the KS1 so far.

Again bearing in mind your preference, if you like single dynamic drivers, the KZ DQ6 sounds like a great option and given the price of both, you can get the KS1 and the DQ6 within your budget. I do not have personal experience of the DQ6, as mine have (according to AliExpress) been, "accepted by the airline" for more than a week.

However, my one other recommendation seems to me to be ideal for the your tastes, preferences and should be a good fit in all respects, except one, budget, that is the MT300. Prices vary widely but with EST, BA and DD drivers, bass is great quality but not excessive, mids are lush and the treble precise. Only issue is price, but you get a lot for your money.


----------



## Tonymac136

I've just done some tip rolling on my increasingly well settled KS1, using the NICEHCK Sony Hybrid copies. Suddenly the mid recession is gone and these things sound totally different.


----------



## cappuchino

Tonymac136 said:


> I've just done some tip rolling on my increasingly well settled KS1, using the NICEHCK Sony Hybrid copies. Suddenly the mid recession is gone and these things sound totally different.


In my case, I'm running them all stock. Don't find the midrange recessed as it's placed just right, for me. KZ DQ6 have more recessed midrange and vocals. Bass is visceral on these which may be a pro or con depending on the listener's preference. Timbre is majestic.

It's crazy how good these sound (even with the average technicalities) and at what price they go for, especially when you're living in SEA and have access to Shopee.


----------



## baskingshark

zacca113 said:


> Budget: Under $50 USD
> 
> Sound sig: I want something different from Blons, so something that emphasises more on vocals that aren't piercing at all (i hate kz zsn), and just enough bass for it to be balanced. I just started listening to Novo Amor and Bon Iver, and bass-heavy iems aren't cutting it.
> 
> ...



U can read about the *HZSound Heart Mirror* - neutralish bright set, excellent technicalities and transients for a single DD set. I daresay this set has the best timbral accuracy for vocals and acoustic instruments in a sub $100 set I've heard. It needs amping though, sounds meh from a lower powered source. Soundstage also isn't the biggest, but what I really like about this set is that it manages to bring a forward vocals to the mix, without jumping into shouty territory, a very hard line to balance. Vocal lovers will have a field day with this set. Accessories are excellent, fit is nice and shells are beautiful.


----------



## sutosuto

zacca113 said:


> Budget: Under $50 USD
> 
> Sound sig: I want something different from Blons, so something that emphasises more on vocals that aren't piercing at all (i hate kz zsn), and just enough bass for it to be balanced. I just started listening to Novo Amor and Bon Iver, and bass-heavy iems aren't cutting it.
> 
> ...


I would suggest KZ DQ6, dynamic sound, good bass but not too much and vocal is very clear. Would like to mention wide soundstage and cheap, during sales you might get it less than $20.


----------



## G777

zacca113 said:


> Budget: Under $50 USD
> 
> Sound sig: I want something different from Blons, so something that emphasises more on vocals that aren't piercing at all (i hate kz zsn), and just enough bass for it to be balanced. I just started listening to Novo Amor and Bon Iver, and bass-heavy iems aren't cutting it.
> 
> ...


+1 to the TRN TA1 and KZ DQ6 recs. Especially the TA1, that thing is made for vocals.

The TA1 is a bit bass-light while the DQ6 has a bit more bass. Both come with crappy stock tips that belong in the garbage 😆


----------



## unifutomaki

zacca113 said:


> Budget: Under $50 USD
> 
> Sound sig: I want something different from Blons, so something that emphasises more on vocals that aren't piercing at all (i hate kz zsn), and just enough bass for it to be balanced. I just started listening to Novo Amor and Bon Iver, and bass-heavy iems aren't cutting it.
> 
> ...


👏🏻 TRN TA1 👏🏻


----------



## Ultrainferno

Cya|\| said:


> Has anybody tried the kinera bd005?


Today we review the Kinera BD005 Pro IEM on Headfonia. https://www.headfonia.com/kinera-bd005-pro-review/
Ask @nanotechnos anything you want to know abou it.


----------



## WhiteFox01

What are people's opinions on a custom QDC VX?


----------



## profusion

Hi @nanotechnos , how Kinera BD005 Pro are comparing to TD06/Openheart Resin?


----------



## baskingshark

WhiteFox01 said:


> What are people's opinions on a custom QDC VX?



I auditioned a universal QDC Anole VX a few months back. Has tuning switches and superb technicalities. One of the best technical monsters I've had the pleasure of listening to. It has BA timbre though. Also it's very expensive and hence there's huge diminishing returns compared to midfi gear, but I guess if you have the cash to burn and if money is no object, it is a very good set.

Do audition it first though, wouldn't advise blind buying any audio gear past the midfi segment. If one doesn't like the sound, one would have sold away a kidney for naught!!!


----------



## ChrisOc

baskingshark said:


> I auditioned a universal QDC Anole VX a few months back. Has tuning switches and superb technicalities. One of the best technical monsters I've had the pleasure of listening to. It has BA timbre though. Also it's very expensive and hence there's huge diminishing returns compared to midfi gear, but I guess if you have the cash to burn and if money is no object, it is a very good set.
> 
> Do audition it first though, wouldn't advise blind buying any audio gear past the midfi segment. If one doesn't like the sound, one would have sold away a kidney for naught!!!


The difficulty is, in some parts of the world there is little or no option to audition earphones, which is why we rely on the opinion of others....like you 😉


----------



## baskingshark

ChrisOc said:


> The difficulty is, in some parts of the world there is little or no option to audition earphones, which is why we rely on the opinion of others....like you 😉



Haha a pro tip one audiophile told me before was to use the Amazon abuse technique -> buy IEMs on Amazon and return the IEM if it the sound isn't for you. He actually goes thru dozens of IEMs per month using this technique, without being banned by Amazon yet. Well I've not tried this personally, the ethics of it is another issue, but there's some obscure CHIFI that unfortunately can't be found on Amazon.


----------



## ChrisOc (Mar 15, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Haha a pro tip one audiophile told me before was to use the Amazon abuse technique -> buy IEMs on Amazon and return the IEM if it the sound isn't for you. He actually goes thru dozens of IEMs per month using this technique, without being banned by Amazon yet. Well I've not tried this personally, the ethics of it is another issue, but there's some obscure CHIFI that unfortunately can't be found on Amazon.


The problem for me is I cannot bring myself to do it.

However, more importantly, the British Automobile Association (AA) which gives roadside assistance to its members brought in an abuse policy, after someone built their business on their option to tow the members' cars home if they cannot be fixed by the roadside.

He simply carried goods to his customers all over the country and as a member, he got the AA to tow him home, free of charge. He undercut competitors and built up a good business because all he had to do was pay the cost of fuel one way.

Clearly, if abused, the policy will be changed.


----------



## lgcubana

You have to be really egregious in your abuse of the Amazon return policy, to suffer repercussions, for your less than stellar morals.

e.g. The 22 year old that kept $370K in goods and returned boxes of dirt.


----------



## Tonymac136

lgcubana said:


> You have to be really egregious in your abuse of the Amazon return policy, to suffer repercussions, for your less than stellar morals.
> 
> e.g. The 22 year old that kept $370K in goods and returned boxes of dirt.



I suspect the more amoral you are, the more inspiration you give Bezos. Despise the company and the way it treats its staff. Sadly we are all slaves to Amazon now.


----------



## zacca113

G777 said:


> +1 to the TRN TA1 and KZ DQ6 recs. Especially the TA1, that thing is made for vocals.
> 
> The TA1 is a bit bass-light while the DQ6 has a bit more bass. Both come with crappy stock tips that belong in the garbage 😆


How is the TA1 compared to the T2 or KC2? I don't mind less bass now as my T2s have too much bass with clearaudio+ on 😂


----------



## G777

zacca113 said:


> How is the TA1 compared to the T2 or KC2? I don't mind less bass now as my T2s have too much bass with clearaudio+ on 😂


I don't have the T2 or KC2 but depending on the tips used, there is a slight mid bass bump and a sub bass roll off, probably similar to the T2. Gets a bit bassier with large starline tips though.


----------



## 1clearhead

Discovering* KZ* and *CCA* budget kings!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16244495

Enjoy!

-Clear


----------



## Dobrescu George

My full in-depth written review about the IT00 from Ibasso is live now! 

I loved this one to bits, it is the perfect IEM for someone on a budget, and has everything, from a nice comfort, to a good sound, to a nice aesthetic 

*https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/03/ibasso-it00-entry-level-iems-review-full-experience.html*


----------



## bonkers90

Tonymac136 said:


> I suspect the more amoral you are, the more inspiration you give Bezos. Despise the company and the way it treats its staff. Sadly we are all slaves to Amazon now.


SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL TARGET (lol)


----------



## Tonymac136

bonkers90 said:


> SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL TARGET (lol)



Several thousand miles away from me so I guess Bezos gets the dollar. He needs the money after all.


----------



## SiggyFraud (Mar 22, 2021)

_Reposted from another thread_

Just wanted to share a very pleasant shopping experience I had recently, and a potential buying tip for a good quality budget cable.
I recently bought this 8-core SPC cable from *XINHS HIFI Audio Store Store* on AE. Never dealt with them before, but based on this purchase alone I feel I can sincerely recommend the store. Not only was the Seller really responsive, but he basicaly made a custom cable for me for less than US $10. I asked him to put in TFZ connectors, replace the "crystal ball" chin slider wit a smaller plastic one, and told him to ditch the earguides - all this without fuss and no additional charges. And it gets even better! For the price they also sent me a great, 5x4x2 inch, hard-case, that I wouldn't mind paying 10 bucks for. My order was shipped the next day.
As for the quality of the cable, there's really nothing to complain - the weave is nice and dense, even above the splitter where it gets slimmer, the splitter itself is simple and unobtrusive, while the 2,5 mm plug seems sturdy and not too bulky at the same time. All in all, it reminds me a bit of this KZ cable, which I used in the past and liked quite a lot.
I won't comment on the cable's technical abilities, as I don't have the tools to measure it, but, suffice to say, it works great with my TFZ Live 3 from the balance output.

To sum up - if you're looking for* a good quality, customized, SPC cable with a nice hard-case for around US $10*, you can't go wrong with this one.






Spoiler: More pictures


----------



## ChrisOc (Mar 22, 2021)

SiggyFraud said:


> _Reposted from another thread_
> 
> Just wanted to share a very pleasant shopping experience I had recently, and a potential buying tip for a good quality budget cable.
> I recently bought this 8-core SPC cable from *XINHS HIFI Audio Store Store* on AE. Never dealt with them before, but based on this purchase alone I feel I can sincerely recommend the store. Not only was the Seller really responsive, but he basicaly made a custom cable for me for less than US $10. I asked him to put in TFZ connectors, replace the "crystal ball" chin slider wit a smaller plastic one, and told him to ditch the earguides - all this without fuss and no additional charges. And it gets even better! For the price they also sent me a great, 5x4x2 inch, hard-case, that I wouldn't mind paying 10 bucks for. My order was shipped the next day.
> ...


I second that, they are incredibly accommodating. If you require any particular feature just ask, you may be asked to provide a photograph of the item you require and they will let you know if they can produce it for you and, in most instances,  they will produce your cables with your specifications,  at good value and ship them to you promptly. Highly recommended!


----------



## WendyLi

Hi folks, dare you reveal what you usually listen to?  

Click the link to find the giveaway thread:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/giveaway-for-kbear-ks1.956844/


----------



## Dobrescu George

My full in-depth written review about the Avara Neo is live now! This is one lively IEM that you can configure and which is probs the most affordable IEM that can be configured in any way  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/03/avara-neo-iems-mini-becomes-maxi.html


----------



## Dany1

A friend of mine has recently bought the Fiil CC2, but he's having a serious fit issue with it. He has big ears and these keep falling out of his ears. He has tried fitting them through all possible angles but no luck. If anyone here could tell any possible solution for this, it'd be of great help and i'll pass it on to him.
​


----------



## chinmie

Dany1 said:


> A friend of mine has recently bought the Fiil CC2, but he's having a serious fit issue with it. He has big ears and these keep falling out of his ears. He has tried fitting them through all possible angles but no luck. If anyone here could tell any possible solution for this, it'd be of great help and i'll pass it on to him.
> ​



you could try using earbud foams or airpods silicone sleeves on it, but i don't know if it would fit on the case to still charge or not. i use foams on my Sabbat X12, Vooplay, Onyx Ace, and Vivo Neo. all can fit just fine inside their charging cases except the Vivo, which i have to make slight adjustment with a dremel on the case so it can fit and charge.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Mar 29, 2021)

Anyone else´s wallet still alive?  

Ordered:
KZ DQ6
Ikko OH10
Yincrow RW-2000
Adapters (2.5mm -> 6.35mm, 3.5mm ->6.35mm, EX1000 mmcx adapter)

My sale started and ended on the same day lol.

EDIT: Forgot that I also ordered the YUIN G2A. All the orders except the adapters are sent with dhl express, so I hope I dont have to wait long.


----------



## chickenmoon

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone else´s wallet still alive?
> 
> Ordered:
> KZ DQ6
> ...



Probably going to buy:

Toneking Blade
Moondrop Aria
NS Audio NS4 Bass
NS Audio NS3 MkII Bass
QKZ VK4
KZ EDX


----------



## InvisibleInk

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone else´s wallet still alive?
> 
> Ordered:
> KZ DQ6
> ...


I splurged on a nice cable for my Etymotic, one that has a four-in-one adapter termination.


----------



## Lurk650

Don't follow ChiFi gears much anymore but wanted something new and came across the Tripowin TC01, always loved their cables and the few impressions on these that I did find were very positive and sounded right up my alley. $50, these are a steal IMO. 

My only small gripe is the 2 pin doesn't sit flush. Very odd.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Lurk650 said:


> Don't follow ChiFi gears much anymore but wanted something new and came across the Tripowin TC01, always loved their cables and the few impressions on these that I did find were very positive and sounded right up my alley. $50, these are a steal IMO.
> 
> My only small gripe is the 2 pin doesn't sit flush. Very odd.


They are very small. I had to resort to double-flange SpinFit CP240s to get a good latch and seal. After that, I am quite liking them. But the CP240s aren't that comfortable for wearing for more than a couple CDs worth of music.


----------



## profusion

RikudouGoku said:


> Anyone else´s wallet still alive?
> 
> Ordered:
> *KZ DQ6*



Welcome to the smooth scoop of icecream club


----------



## Lurk650

InvisibleInk said:


> They are very small. I had to resort to double-flange SpinFit CP240s to get a good latch and seal. After that, I am quite liking them. But the CP240s aren't that comfortable for wearing for more than a couple CDs worth of music.


I'm using these AZLA SednaEarfit these and the Xelastic version are my favorite tips recently


----------



## courierdriver

Damn! After buying KZ ZAX a day ago (while still waiting for KZ DQ6 to arrive), i just also bought the KBEAR KS1. Also got a XINHS cable on the way. Damn you, Aliexpress. with all your great deals. And damn you headfi...for leading me to buy all these new iems. I WAS trying to save up for a new source (like a DAP or Qudelix K5 dac/amp)...now, I've blown my budget. Gawd...I'm a weak man with no willpower. I actually bought the ZAX as a birthday gift to myself; but my birthday isn't until middle of May. Gonna try my best not to open or listen to them till May 18. But for $17+ CDN ( and free Aliexpress standard shipping) for the KS1, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## G777

courierdriver said:


> Damn! After buying KZ ZAX a day ago (while still waiting for KZ DQ6 to arrive), i just also bought the KBEAR KS1. Also got a XINHS cable on the way. Damn you, Aliexpress. with all your great deals. And damn you headfi...for leading me to buy all these new iems. I WAS trying to save up for a new source (like a DAP or Qudelix K5 dac/amp)...now, I've blown my budget. Gawd...I'm a weak man with no willpower. I actually bought the ZAX as a birthday gift to myself; but my birthday isn't until middle of May. Gonna try my best not to open or listen to them till May 18. But for $17+ CDN ( and free Aliexpress standard shipping) for the KS1, I couldn't pass it up.


*Whispers in your ear* _Moondrop Aria_


----------



## courierdriver

G777 said:


> *Whispers in your ear* _Moondrop Aria_


Yeah, but too much $ for me. Thanks, though.


----------



## profusion

Вхъ


courierdriver said:


> Damn! After buying KZ ZAX a day ago (while still waiting for KZ DQ6 to arrive), i just also bought the KBEAR KS1. Also got a XINHS cable on the way. Damn you, Aliexpress. with all your great deals. And damn you headfi...for leading me to buy all these new iems. I WAS trying to save up for a new source (like a DAP or Qudelix K5 dac/amp)...now, I've blown my budget. Gawd...I'm a weak man with no willpower. I actually bought the ZAX as a birthday gift to myself; but my birthday isn't until middle of May. Gonna try my best not to open or listen to them till May 18. But for $17+ CDN ( and free Aliexpress standard shipping) for the KS1, I couldn't pass it up.


Why KBEAR KS1 if you ordered already KZ DQ6, just curious?


----------



## courierdriver

profusion said:


> Вхъ
> 
> Why KBEAR KS1 if you ordered already KZ DQ6, just curious?


Good reviews, inexpensive at under $20...and I don't currently own a white iem. Lol! I'm kind of looking to expand my collection with different stuff that I don't already own. Like the DQ6, for example. I don't currently have a 3 DD set of iems in my collection. Until I recently acquired the Fearless S8P, I didn't own an all BA set. With the KS1, I had my eye on it since @paulwasabii initially made a quick video where he announced its release and showed some pricing info. After watching his and another reviews, I put it in my Aliexpress cart because it seemed like something that would match my sound preferences...and I liked the white shell option.


----------



## voja

It's been some time since I've reviewed an IEM. After having a bad experience with Spring 1, I am happy to say that I like the new Spring 2. I believe that BQEYZ is on the right path to make their flagship. Some tweaks in the tuning and the nozzle, and I think that they can get there.

If anyone is interested, here is my short write-up about the Spring 2: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-spring-ii.24469/reviews#review-25624


----------



## peskypesky

Just received my KBear KS1's today and I am ecstatic!  I was really happy with the KBear KS2's that I got last year, and they became my go-to IEM (over my many KZ's and the Blon BL-03's). But I have a bad habit of misplacing things, and am often cursing because I cant find my KBear KS2's when I'm heading out.

So...I ordered the KS1's. from Amazon...paid $20, got them in 2 days...and I'm loving them. They look gorgeous (I got the black ones), they lightweight and comfortable, I like the cord....but most of all...I LOVE the sound. Crystal clear and vibrant. I am looking forward to doing some A/B comparisons later today with the KBear KS2's, the Blon BL03's and some others.


----------



## CK Moustache

My review of the Sybasonic Byta UCB-C DAC, including measurements, is online: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/956208/page-2#post-16286578


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Checkout my review on BQEYZ Summer:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-summer.25085/reviews


----------



## Layman1

Hi all, I just posted my review of the KBEAR Lark, and this seemed like a good place to let people know! 
If anyone is interested, you can find it here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kb-ear-lark.24879/review/25691/


----------



## Strifeff7

Please include a low powered source (phone, etc,)
in your reviews,
I want some that sound good from a phone,
thank you,


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Apr 25, 2021)

Will post my BGVP NS9 review within this week.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

My review on BGVP NS9:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-ns9.25102/reviews


----------



## CK Moustache

My review of the JadeAudio EW1 TWS IEMs is online: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/956208/page-3#post-16321081

In short, while the price and features may seem attractive, they are clearly flawed in so many areas.


----------



## CK Moustache

CK Moustache said:


> My review of the JadeAudio EW1 TWS IEMs is online: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/956208/page-3#post-16321081
> 
> In short, while the price and features may seem attractive, they are clearly flawed in so many areas.



The EarFun Free, on the other hand, perform really well in the sound department (full review here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/956208/page-3#post-16321230), but are ultimately not for me either (too loud for me personally).


----------



## CK Moustache (Apr 28, 2021)

CK Moustache said:


> The EarFun Free, on the other hand, perform really well in the sound department (full review here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/956208/page-3#post-16321230), but are ultimately not for me either (too loud for me personally).



... and finally for today's True Wirelles In-Ears review series the Shanling MTW100 (BA driver version): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/956208/page-3#post-16321358

Good sound quality but unfortunately with some of the common, typical wireless IEM issues.

That's it for now when it comes to TWS IEMs. I'd probably pick the EarFun if I had to decide to using only one of the three.
Overall, when it comes to being problem-free, the Beats by Dre Powerbeats Pro were probably the most hassle-free and least flawed TWS IEMs that I have had, however they definitely require a modern/current generation wireless source device in order to functioning properly (which they clearly didn't with my Apple iPhone 4 (that I use purely as a DAP) and BlackBerry Classic).


----------



## CK Moustache

My review and opinion on the Anew U1: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/956208/page-3#post-16325120






They severely suffer in the most important category, the tuning. As for a more "fun-oriented" but still natural enough tuning, there are clearly so many better alternatives on the market.


----------



## 1clearhead (May 3, 2021)

Hello fellow head-fier’s, up for review is the *NA2+ *by NF Audio


*ABOUT NF Audio *and* NA2+ *in-ear earphone:
NF Audio is an earphone brand under Shenzhen Ningfan Acoustics. They were founded in 2014. You can go to their official website posted at the end of my review for latest news, product information, and upcoming new earphone products. They claim to be the pioneer of customized IEM’s in China and have helped hundreds of musicians complete musical pieces and performances. They also believe their products are artworks and the proof is in their workmanship and details put into their earphones, which in my opinion matches the overall cost and workmanship put into them!
 *Courtesy of NF Audio
*MY REVIEW*:
In this review, I was given the opportunity to listen to the NA2+ model, which was sent to my doorstep in return for an honest review. Though, I do want to express that there is no other involvement other than to give an honest review and impression of the NA2+ monitor earphones.

*DESCRIPTION and HIGHLIGHTS*:
The NA2+ features double cavity dynamic drivers, replaceable 0.78mm cable, 5-axis CNC carved aeronautical aluminum shell, ergonomic designed fit, and are made for a fun and musical experience. Other special features include an integrated tuning circuit and a tesla level dual-magnetic circuit.

*FREQUENCY SPECIFICATION:*
Model: NA2+
Dimension: 145*128*83mm
Netwt: 300g
Driver: Double Cavity Dynamic Driver
Cable: 0.78mm 2Pin 5N Silver-coated OFC
Connector: 3.5mm
Frequency response range: 9 - 40kHz
Maximum SPL: 125dB
Sensitivity: 107dB/mW
Distortion: <1%
Impedance: 32Ω
Sound insulation: 25dB

*SOUND SIGNATURE*:
They have a balanced, but clear and transparent sounding signature throughout the midrange and treble with plenty of details, which manages to provide good natural sounding timbre combined with plenty of technicality, and a surprisingly low natural sounding punchy bass incredibly coming from one dynamic diaphragm on each side. It has very low to zero distortion, which is quite a feat for a DD to even sound this clear, which can even provide plenty of high definition enjoyment from an entire library of music!
 *Courtesy of Gou
 *Courtesy of NF Audio
*PACKAGE*:
The NA2+ comes with very nice accessories in a very fancy black box with orange and white trim, which includes a pair of well-built in-ear metal/alloy earphones, detachable 0.78mm 2-pin copper/silver-plated black cables, black large-medium-small silicone ear tips for a “balanced” sound signature, white large-medium-small silicone ear tips for an “atmosphere” sound signature mounted on a two-part round disc, a nice well-made rugged round storage case, and manual with warranty information all in one square packaged box.

*NOTICEABLE CHANGES*:
At first, receiving and listening to the NA2+, I was surprised on how transparent and clean they sounded right out of the box. And, even though I was worried about harshness and sibilance creeping up during my first listen, that actually wasn’t the case! So, after burning them in for 100 hours, they played exceptionally clear, airy, very musical, and precisely tuned! Though, it’s important to note that during my review I decided to go with the “black balanced ear tips” for my actual preferred preference for my review. They provided the best balance and details for my initial review. In comfort, they are not the best, since they are slightly larger and cumbersome, but they are certainly not the worst. I could listen to them for a few hours at a time before noticing any discomfort. But, then again, many IEM’s in my collection do give me discomfort in the same amount of time of 2 hours or more, except the smallest of the bunch, whether they’re actually expensive or not. So basically saying, comfort depends on how the product was made, and not according to the price.

*SOUND*:
*BASS*:
The bass is articulate, quick and punchy, and can demonstrate good quality detailed bass, especially in the mid-bass, and also in the sub-bass region when called for. Incredibly, the bass does not bleed into the lower MID’s and maintains enough overall bass that’s really quick with plenty of texture keeping the whole signature quite technically balanced. Though, the bass is not the center of action, it surely provides precision and satisfaction.

*MIDRANGE*:
The midrange has a sense of clarity, or better yet, transparency that leaves you almost breathless, while it’s nicely tuned with the rest of the frequency giving you exceptional and precise coherency. The midrange does favor both females and males, since it does provide enough warmth towards a lower males tone of voice as well. Overall, you will benefit from much more details from vocalist as well as different instruments coming together for an exciting listening experience.

*TREBLE*:
The treble demonstrates excellent precision and control in the whole upper range, while maintaining a good flow of clarity with excellent details and even micro-details. This kind of upper signature is hard to achieve and I think for a DD the NA2+ does it incredibly well! Details can only be expressed as immersive and irresistible. This is known as upper tuning at its best!

*SOUNDSTAGE & RESOLUTION*
The NA2+ soundstage is excellent at its price point with plenty of stage presence since the signature is so significantly clear. They demonstrate a better than average wide soundstage due to its clear sounding nature with nice separation and imaging when compared to other expensive models I personally own. The frontal and depth stage presence are some of the cleanest I’ve heard, while the immersive soundstage presence and resolution is epic and grand and some may even find them as an end game in their own personal experience.

*COMPARISONS:*
In relation to the comparison below, I personally think all the IEM's below are fairly well-made and can easily please even the most experienced in just sound quality alone. But, remember these are all Chi-Fi branded IEM's and some people might be judgmental on quality rather than just sound alone. So, keep in mind, the comparisons below will be based more on sound impression.

*LZ A7* -vs- *NA2+*
Coming from LZ is the LZ A7, which is LZ’s latest flagship model selling very well for the past few months, which can demonstrate precise clarity, a bigger than average soundstage and excellent resolution. Now, at a slightly lower price than the NM2+ flagship model, how does the NA2+ compare to the A7? In a nut shell, they sound eerily similar, while the NA2+ sounding more of a cross between timbre and technical, and the A7 sounding slightly dryer and technical when using the black tuning filter for a fair comparison. Though, clarity on both does sound very similar, the NA2+ can still demonstrate excellent timbre and imaging, while A7 has slightly better soundstage depth and layering. Bass has slightly better texture on the A7, while females shine equally on both, and micro-details can be detected on both as well. This comparison shows how the NA2+ can really compete with even a much higher priced tribrid with just a single DD! Though, it is a bold statement knowing that there are so many branded ones that have the capability of outperforming the chi-fi brands. But, incredibly since last year it has been such a tight competition that anything goes! Now, going back to the A7, the in-your-face raw transparency and micro-details reveals an audiophiles delightful win with the added 10 different tuning options. Though, the dynamic drivers in the NA2+ can only be described as superb and exceptionally musical to the highest HD standard and definitely "bang for the buck" and can be an end game for those that desire DD’s over hybrids or even tribrids.

*BLON BL03* -vs- *NA2+*
I know the BL03 may come as an underdog, but for fun, I want to compare this budget DD to the immense DD accuracy of the NA2+. First off, the BL03 are no slouch. They have the capability of bringing down IEM’s, double, or even triple their price in sound and practically in the well-built solid housing as well. Both the BL03 and NA2+ have a well-balanced sound to their signature and both are well constructed, though the BL03’s bass might be a little over done with some mid-bass bleeding. But, they both provide an entirely different price bracket, which I’ll be describing the differences and where they stand against each other. Replacing the BL03’s cables to silver (or silver-plated) cables while provided with the right ear tips to your ear anatomy, the BL03 will outclass many earphones at its lower price range with a much more higher quality and maturity of sound. The bass sounds more refined and textured, the midrange provides a transparently clear coherency to them, and the treble sounds precise and detailed wondering if the BLON company underpriced the BL03, since they first appeared. But, this is where the BL03 is limited. The NA2+ just sounds cleaner throughout the whole range providing better detailed bass, amazing upper-midrange, and finer and precise details with better extended micro-details. Eventually, this is the difference when you save for a higher price bracket. The BL03 wins my volt when it comes to natural timbre and well-made solid housing at its price bracket, but the NA2+ are just on another level all together as a well-built monitor earphone with one of the best timbre and technical combination marriages I’ve ever heard to satisfy even those considered as seasoned professionals.

*NM2+* -vs- *NA2+*
These two IEM’s makes for an interesting comparison, because even though they display a lot of similarities, they are geared differently. The NM2+ are the most vividly sounding DD’s to date when it comes to plenty of revealing details in the upper range. But, it can come with a price, since they might not be right for everyone, especially for those that are sensitive to a bright sounding signature. But, for the majority, they are stunning and revealing at best! Now, what makes them slightly different to the NA2+ is that the upper midrange of the NA2+ sounds a lot tamer practically sounding more balanced, musical, and warmer when compared to the NM2+ display of incredibly lively imaging. The bass on both the NM2+ and NA2+ does sound very similar maybe since they share similar housing unit and inner chamber. But, a closer listen and the NM2+ plays the bass with better authority towards sub-bass, while the NA2+ plays the bass with a slightly quicker and tighter balanced bass response. Overall, they both share good texture and refinement as well. Both the NM2+ and NA2+ provides a wide soundstage with good height and depth, while the treble for both are out of this world for DD’s sounding vividly clean and airy for the NM2+, and clean and transparent for the NA2+. But, when it comes to a realistic listening experience, that’s when the NM2+ takes the lead. It sounds like you’re listening to a live concert or a lively stage presence, while the NA2+ follows closely even to in extent of some liking the NA2+ even more. They sound like an acoustically inclined hi-definition audio experience with the best timbre and technicality combo to date. So, definitely a matter of preference, IMHO.

*PROS*:
Best combination of timbre and technicality to date, exceptionally clear with incredible details, great build quality, nice detachable cables, better than average realistic-like soundstage, and beautifully detailed housing with gun metal/gray finish.

*CONS*:
Not for bass heads, might be on the bright side for those sensitive to an upper-midrange and treble signature. Isolation and seal may be a bit tricky for some. May be cumbersome to those with smaller ears.

*FINAL COMMENTS*:
The NA2+ are a pleasure to have and can be viewed as a level of premium quality for their price. They have true class leading performance and can possibly for some be an end game!…Job well done!

*SPECIAL THANKS*:
Lastly, I want to give a special thanks to ‘Di Yang’ for sending the NA2+ in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost is currently around $169 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost. Their official website is www.nfaudio.cn and their other official store for purchase and sales can be found at https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...rbuds-with-detachable-cable-0-78-2pin-headset


Hope this review was helpful for those interested in the NA2+


-Clear


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Check out my latest review in See Audio Yume.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-yume-anou.24866/reviews#review-25794


----------



## Ace Bee

*AAW A3H+*
_(1 DD for Bass, 1 BA for Mid, 1 NOVA - Nozzle-less Open Vented Armature driver for highs)_

This is, mark my word, *the best iem I have heard under $200 till date*. And believe me, I have heard a few:

Simgot EN700 Pro (1 DD)
BQEYZ Spring 2 (1 DD + 1 BA + 1 piezoelectric)
Ikko OH1 and OH10 (1 DD + 1 BA)
See Audio Yume (1 DD + 2 BA)
1Custom junior (1 DD + 2 BA)
BGVP Artmagic DH3 (1 DD + 2 BA)
BGVP Artmagic VG4 (3 BA)

And this little beast from *Advanced Acoustic Werkes* effortlessly outclasses them all! Out of the box I was immediately surprised by two aspects:

A quite strong, voluminous, punchy bass, with a midbass focus
A wide open airy and clean soundstage with very transparent notes
Honestly, I was never this *Wow-ed *by another iem under this price range. The exceptionally airy sound with an expansive soundstage totally won me over. The voluminous bass was the cherry on the top.

Not just that, the Mids and highs are very clearly reproduced with an obvious BA timbre, have considerable amount of energy, and are not subdued by the bass at all! Notes are very much transparent, fast, and very well defined - slightly sharp, but not unbearably so. Sizzles can be clearly heard, but never enters the disturbing sibilance region.

The overall tonality is a *Neutral-Cold* I would say, and sound signature can be depicted as *U-Shaped.* Although Mids and Highs are not very much behind, rather the Bass is considerably emphasised.

_*A totally undiscovered gem, this is! It's a literal shame that it isn't talked about at all, while it deserves its rightful throne under $200!



*_


----------



## brianforever (May 2, 2021)

Haha Mate I enjoyed your *the best iem I have heard under $200 till date *review of the AAW A3H+

So what would we call *the best iem I have heard under $1000 till date that cost only $30 then *


----------



## Strifeff7

Ace Bee said:


> *AAW A3H+*
> _(1 DD for Bass, 1 BA for Mid, 1 NOVA - Nozzle-less Open Vented Armature driver for highs)_
> 
> This is, mark my word, *the best iem I have heard under $200 till date*. And believe me, I have heard a few:
> ...


better than the 3DT ?

comparison please, 
thank you, 🙏


----------



## Ace Bee

brianforever said:


> Haha Mate I enjoyed your *the best iem I have heard under $200 till date *review of the AAW A3H+
> 
> So what would we call *the best iem I have heard under $1000 till date that cost only $30 then *


Probably the name of it, I think? I didn't attach any title to A3H+.

Anyway, curious to know the name, mention it please?



Strifeff7 said:


> better than the 3DT ?





Strifeff7 said:


> comparison please,
> thank you, 🙏


Will do after the A3H+ gets properly burnt in.


----------



## brianforever

Ace Bee said:


> Probably the name of it, I think? I didn't attach any title to A3H+.
> 
> Anyway, curious to know the name, mention it please?
> 
> ...


hahaha, just pulling your chain, but just that I prefer my Blon BL03/01 ($30-$40) over my Sennheiser IE800 ($800) any other day
​​


----------



## Ace Bee

brianforever said:


> hahaha, just pulling your chain, but just that I prefer my Blon BL03/01 ($30-$40) over my Sennheiser IE800 ($800) any other day
> ​​


Oh hell nooooo! I legit guessed that and wrote it, but then thought it'd be wrong to assume and better ask instead 🤣🤣🤣

Well, for the record, I hated BL-03 😊.


----------



## brianforever (May 2, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> Oh hell nooooo! I legit guessed that and wrote it, but then thought it'd be wrong to assume and better ask instead 🤣🤣
> 
> Well, for the record, I hated BL-03 😊.


hahaha yeah, not for everyone , custom fitting and tip rolling needed  thats why I added the BL01 too🤣


----------



## Ace Bee

brianforever said:


> hahaha yeah, not for everyone , custom fitting and tip rolling needed  thats why I added the BL01 too🤣


After the bl-03, I have stayed clear away from Blon.

On an unrelated note, I think Blon likes to relate to food item's shapes with their iem shells:
BL-03 has the shape of a Pear
BL-01 has the shape of a Mango
BL mini has the shape of Macaroni

Cardinal was different, though.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we review the BGVP NS9 on HFN

https://www.headfonia.com/bgvp-ns9-review/


----------



## CK Moustache

My review take on the LYPERTEK BEVI 2 (including frequency response measurements and head-to-head comparisons to the Etymotic ER3XR, Brainwavz B150 and Akoustyx R-210): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/956208/page-3#post-16348914


----------



## WendyLi

Please enjoy more pictures of KBEAR Neon by free!!


----------



## WendyLi

Hi friends, KBEAR Neon is released now. Just grab the chance to enjoy $5 off, and then get it at US $44.99!! 

Neon is equipped with a single BA, Knowles 29689 imported form the U.S.. Want to have a more clearer and cleaner sound? Neon is designed for you! Cheers up!

Product link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....store_pc_allProduct.8148356.2.720b65ce3CrP0W


----------



## WendyLi

Does this look like the Aurora in yesterday's scenery picture?
Is it the one that you described in your sentence?
Aurora makes its debut today and will bring about more information in the near future!

One thing about Aurora is that its sound can compete with the Believe's! Please stay tuned!


----------



## Nimweth

On the way: BQEYZ Summer. Impressions as soon as possible!


----------



## 1clearhead

Finally, my long awaited review of the *CCA CKX*

About the *CCA CKX*

Currently, the CCA CKX is one of the latest earphone to hit the market by CCA (Clear Concept Audio), a sister company to KZ (Knowledge Zenith), which I’ll reveal some positive results that will eventually be an interesting in-ear monitor scaling a lot smaller in size when compared to your average DD plus multi BA monitor setup. But, make no doubt, these are going to be one of the better one’s likely for its sonic presentation and small compact appearance, which in my personal opinion will benefit many listener’s ears in shape and size,…But, more on that later!

First off, I want to thank Mr. Wu from CCA for sending the CCA CKX in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost starts as low as $61 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to store purchased, the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost.
 NOTE: They can be purchased in Black or Silver.
*Picture is Courtesy of CCA for the CCA CKX

As many in head-fi may know by now, CCA has become "common ground" for competitive in-ear earphones at a fraction of the cost, especially for their nicely balanced, low costing and well-made budget earphones that can compete with costlier branded ones. They have launched several in-ear earphones since then, and now their CKX model that sports a 14 driver unit consisting of two BA per side for highs, four BA’s per side for lower and higher MID’s, plus one dynamic driver per side for bass, which punches above and beyond many dynamic units bringing a type of sonic-like approach to the whole signature that you must hear to appreciate.

*Picture is Courtesy of CCA for the CCA CKX

*SOUND SIGNATURE:*
They have a magnificent balanced sonic signature that will enlighten all your senses of enjoyment with your own personal selection of music. With the perfect bass punch and evenly sought-out lively and clear midrange and brilliant treble they will definitely entertain the most seasoned audiophiles, IMHO.


*PACKAGE:*
Other than the package being completely white, compact, but thick, they carry the usual accessories, which includes a pair of in-ear metal/alloy housing earphones, detachable cable, extra-large, medium, and small silicone ear tips, and manual and warranty card all in one small square packaged box.

*NOTICEABLE CHANGES:*
After burning the CKX for at least 100 hours, the soundstage opened up with incredible ease and with a lively sense of listening experience. Comfort was surprisingly a BIG PLUS as well after incorporating all those drivers into a compact housing...Wow! Well done, CCA! So, besides having such a unique sonic balanced sound signature, they have a good form and shape that can be worn for hours at a time.

*SOUND:
BASS:*
The bass expresses a punchy-like sonic signature that can extend very low with excellent texture, richness, and with plenty of sub-sonic coherent details that makes them an excellent choice for monitoring purposes. I applaud them for such a feat when compared to your typical bass IEM with less maturity in this area.

*MIDRANGE:*
It looks like the midrange is the high light of the CKX with a beautifully refined vocal response, whether male or female, and with an emphasis of sounding bright, but not overly done. The vocals express a realistic environment fulfilling the balance the bass and treble needs for the constant harmony it produces for one of the best sounding signatures in their price range.

*TREBLE:*
The treble is bright, but not strident and demonstrates excellent precision. It actually does a good job controlling a non-harsh and sibilant-free environment while maintaining a good flow of lush and detail when combined with the MID’s. One surprising factor is how it produces the higher end pitch, range and openness that only pricy brands can offer at a higher price. You get a metallic-free sounding top-end, which is another accomplishment achieved by CCA that shows the maturity, again from such a young company.

*SOUNDSTAGE:*
The CKX’s soundstage is on an excellent scale displaying the whole staging process. Coupled with the incredibly nice balance, it really does play a vital role on the sonic-like achievement within the whole spectrum. Soundstage is better than average on a wide scale, it demonstrates a superb frontal and depth staging presence, while imaging, instrument separation is followed by an excellent overall soundstage for such a small size. And, because of their compact size, every ear can enjoy this unit with ease.

*COMPARISONS:*
In relation to the comparison below, I personally think both IEM's below are fairly well-made and can easily please even the most experienced in just sound quality alone. But, remember these are all Chi-Fi branded IEM's and some people might be judgmental on quality rather than just sound alone. So, keep in mind, the comparison below will be based more on sound impression.

*NF Audio NA2+ *-vs- *CCA CKX*
After hearing the CKX for quite some time, it kind of reminded me of the NA2+, which actually lead me to do a comparison between the two even though the NA2+ only configures of a DD in each housing unit. They are both similar when it comes to lower bass impact, which is a quick, snappy and punchy bass response with nice texture and detail, while the quantity is quite similar as well, though the sub-bass tends to linger a little longer on the CKX after each thump. The midrange is quite interesting since they both can sound similar too, but the NA2+ seems to take a more analytical and airy approach, while the CKX sounds more lush and lively. The treble on the NA2+ has slightly more extension, while the CKX makes its present known to be coherently livelier due to the combination of the MID and treble BA armatures in each side. Overall, the NA2+ sound signature has a more open and clean sound, while the CKX’s sound signature has a more realistic and lively approach to them. Both express nice timbre and technicality, though the NA2+ has a slight edge on timbre, but technically they are both even. So, this just shows how the CKX for its price can really hold its own and are capable of competing beyond its selling point. But, surely know that both are overall excellent sounding and well-made IEM’s in its own right!

*PROS:*
Excellent midrange and treble combination with a superb punchy and sonic-like bass definition, great solid and well-built metal/alloy housing, detachable cables, comfortable fit, comfortable silicone ear tips, very open and lively stage presence.

*CONS:*
Unless, the detachable cables and sporting little accessories might be an issue for the price you paid? I don’t personally see any other CON’s, IMHO.

*PERSONAL NOTE:*
Personally, I think the CKX is one of the better IEM’s I’ve ever come upon from the CCA company, and may I dare say, outperforming many other IEM’s in its price range for its’ compact size and ability to satisfy many for its small fit and sonically lively sounding 14 driver system as a whole. So, in my honest opinion I would have easily considered the CKX their flagship model, but that’s just my thought…By the way, how did they ever manage to shove 1 DD plus 6 BA’s in each housing unit is beyond me!

*OFFICIAL ALIEXPRESS CCA STORE:*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001877407188.html

*OTHER ALIEXPRESS CCA RELATED STORES:*
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/911884283
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1819706

 Hope this helps anyone in their personal choice of whether the CKX is right for you!

-Clear


----------



## eclein

Loving mine, I think its the best to date, I couldn’t stop looking at when it first came out, it struck me for some unknown reason that it was a great tuning. I finally got some and have been enjoying them for awhile. Thanks for the review its spot on for me!
The CKX’s sound signature got me hoping the new AST will shine so I got one ordered to find out!
Hopefully they are turning a corner and getting better at tuning so these huge multi BA units get folks pumped again! Remember when we got C10 and C16, that kind of excitement needs to come back for me!


----------



## alamnp

eclein said:


> Loving mine, I think its the best to date, I couldn’t stop looking at when it first came out, it struck me for some unknown reason that it was a great tuning. I finally got some and have been enjoying them for awhile. Thanks for the review its spot on for me!
> The CKX’s sound signature got me hoping the new AST will shine so I got one ordered to find out!
> Hopefully they are turning a corner and getting better at tuning so these huge multi BA units get folks pumped again! Remember when we got C10 and C16, that kind of excitement needs to come back for me!



I still think CA16 with CP800 better than CKX


----------



## 1clearhead

eclein said:


> Loving mine, I think its the best to date, I couldn’t stop looking at when it first came out, it struck me for some unknown reason that it was a great tuning. I finally got some and have been enjoying them for awhile. Thanks for the review its spot on for me!
> The CKX’s sound signature got me hoping the new AST will shine so I got one ordered to find out!
> Hopefully they are turning a corner and getting better at tuning so these huge multi BA units get folks pumped again! Remember when we got C10 and C16, that kind of excitement needs to come back for me!


Yea, the CKX are unique and delivers awesome lively sonic sound that's way beyond their price point. I didn't expect these to WOW me the way they did. So, it just makes it so much harder to see how the CCA CS16 can top these, but it will definitely be my next review in the coming weeks.

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 5, 2021)

...I have many KZ's and CCA's, but not even the CA16, which I also own, CAN'T compete with the CKX. The bass is not sufficient enough and adequate to keep up. It lacks texture and richness to compete in the lower bass with the CKX. Now, even though the CA16 has nice treble extension it sounds a bit harsh and unrealistic to my ears. With the MID's, there is no way, not even close, can the CA16 hang. The CKX just blows the CA16 away with its lively midrange and treble atmospheric combination. It is too luscious and lively for them to even compete, IMHO.

-Clear


----------



## r31ya (Jun 5, 2021)

1clearhead said:


> ...I have the many KZ's and CCA's, but not even the CA16, which I also own, CAN'T compete with the CKX. The bass is not sufficient enough and adequate to keep up. It lacks texture and richness to compete in the lower bass with the CKX. Now, even though the CA16 has nice treble extension it sounds a bit harsh and unrealistic to my ears. With the MID's, there is no way, not even close, can the CA16 hang. The CKX just blows the CA16 away with its lively midrange and treble atmospheric combination. It is too luscious and lively for them to even compete, IMHO.
> 
> -Clear


Say the pricing between CKX and Aria is a bit close in my place 900k (CKX) and 1100k (Aria),
which one you prefer between the two?

---

I just bought Tajhim Tanya which is pretty damn awesome for its price, Open back iem for a third of CKX price. it might not have the best technicality but its airiness, imaging and clear space between instrument is just awesome. Vocal is on clear center stage, a center stage which plenty iem in its price or above may not have a clear image on. one major sucks being it have fixed cable instead of removable like most KZ.


----------



## Strifeff7

r31ya said:


> Say the pricing between CKX and Aria is a bit close in my place 900k (CKX) and 1100k (Aria),
> which one you prefer between the two?
> 
> ---
> ...


is it better than blon 03 ?


----------



## r31ya

Strifeff7 said:


> is it better than blon 03 ?


Rather unfortunately i haven't tried blon bl03. 
The fit and need for auxilary upgrade (cable and tips), makes me think twice from buying it. 
And due to covid, i can't audition it either.


----------



## slex

Strifeff7 said:


> is it better than blon 03 ?


Different flavors, i own both currently. Blon is musical with the right types of music genres, Same goes as CKX with added details.


----------



## 1clearhead

r31ya said:


> Say the pricing between CKX and Aria is a bit close in my place 900k (CKX) and 1100k (Aria),
> which one you prefer between the two?
> 
> ---
> ...


I don't have the 'Aria' or the 'Tanya', so I don't have a say. But, the CKX has that live approach that can really compete with several of my top favorites, like the NF Audio NA2+, BLON BL03, and (barrowed) Tanchjim Oxygen. The reason I don't have the 'Tanya' is because I'm having a real hard time thinking if I really need them, since I haven't been a fan for quite some time of non-detachable cables.

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

slex said:


> Different flavors, i own both currently. Blon is musical with the right types of music genres, Same goes as CKX with added details.


+1 Exactly how I hear it, too...


----------



## alamnp

1clearhead said:


> ...I have many KZ's and CCA's, but not even the CA16, which I also own, CAN'T compete with the CKX. The bass is not sufficient enough and adequate to keep up. It lacks texture and richness to compete in the lower bass with the CKX. Now, even though the CA16 has nice treble extension it sounds a bit harsh and unrealistic to my ears. With the MID's, there is no way, not even close, can the CA16 hang. The CKX just blows the CA16 away with its lively midrange and treble atmospheric combination. It is too luscious and lively for them to even compete, IMHO.
> 
> -Clear


What you just describe just like LZ A7 without the price tag. How is that possible?


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 6, 2021)

alamnp said:


> What you just describe just like LZ A7 without the price tag. How is that possible?


The CKX are excellent for its price and might even trump some higher priced branded models, but the LZ A7 are just in another league and the layering in the A7 are just a step above I'm sure because of the tribrid configuration.

-Clear


----------



## Nimweth

Just arrived. BQEYZ Summer. Early impression is very positive. Solid bass, nice timbre in mids and piezo treble is sparkly, airy and extended. Huge soundstage. More soon.


----------



## Ultrainferno

This Sunday we check out the SeeAudio Yume IEM. According to @nanotechnos  its build quality is excellent, its comfort is superb and the sound is quite good.

https://www.headfonia.com/seeaudio-yume-review/


----------



## lucasbatista2408

I've bought the TRI STARSEA and I love it's sound signature and I've been thinking of an upgrade of it. any suggestions?


----------



## TheVortex

lucasbatista2408 said:


> I've bought the TRI STARSEA and I love it's sound signature and I've been thinking of an upgrade of it. any suggestions?



If you like it then save your money.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

TheVortex said:


> If you like it then save your money.


good point. but I have a 40 dollars coupon on AliExpress and I have to spend it until 12th June.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> good point. but I have a 40 dollars coupon on AliExpress and I have to spend it until 12th June.


The summer sale starts on the 15th, you might want to wait for that.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

RikudouGoku said:


> The summer sale starts on the 15th, you might want to wait for that.


unfortunately my coupon expires on the 12th.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> unfortunately my coupon expires on the 12th.


Yes, but I am sceptical that it really is a 40 usd off coupon. I have only seen that big of discount when it comes to products over 500 usd....


----------



## lucasbatista2408

RikudouGoku said:


> Yes, but I am sceptical that it really is a 40 usd off coupon. I have only seen that big of discount when it comes to products over 500 usd....


it's actually 30 dollars. i was mistaken.


----------



## ChrisOc

lucasbatista2408 said:


> I've bought the TRI STARSEA and I love it's sound signature and I've been thinking of an upgrade of it. any suggestions?


Yes, the Starseas are very good.

To get some suggestions on an upgrade you would have to be clear how much you want to spend and then decide if you are looking for a similar sound signature or something different.

If you want something similar, firstly, the likelihood is that the Starseas will be redundant because you end up listening to the (upgrade) better set. Secondly, you may have to spend a lot more to get an upgrade on the Starseas in my view.

If you want a different sound signature you need to say what you want, a bit more bass or something else?

Also consider whether you want something from the same brand which generally means you get a different sound signature because most brands produce different types of sound  signature so that their customers can differentiate one from the next.


----------



## Nimweth

lucasbatista2408 said:


> I've bought the TRI STARSEA and I love it's sound signature and I've been thinking of an upgrade of it. any suggestions?


I would suggest the following:
1. TRI i3 
2. BQEYZ Summer 
3. S*F*R MT300 
All these have a big sound, a wide staging and good timbre.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

ChrisOc said:


> Yes, the Starseas are very good.
> 
> To get some suggestions on an upgrade you would have to be clear how much you want to spend and then decide if you are looking for a similar sound signature or something different.
> 
> ...


you made me think and I really don't want to make the starsea obsolete just yet. perhaps a side grade with a balanced sound, a little more bass and sub bass. maybe FH3 would be a nice one?


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Nimweth said:


> I would suggest the following:
> 1. TRI i3
> 2. BQEYZ Summer
> 3. S*F*R MT300
> All these have a big sound, a wide staging and good timbre.


i didn't know the mt300. thanks for the suggestions


----------



## ChrisOc

Nimweth said:


> I would suggest the following:
> 1. TRI i3
> 2. BQEYZ Summer
> 3. S*F*R MT300
> All these have a big sound, a wide staging and good timbre.


I agree entirely with these. You will not go wrong with these. For a few pointers you need to know:

TRI i3s: some say, they lack treble extension, I don't, but sub-bass is potent. I love them.

BQEYZ Summer: I think they have quite a good presentation, the piezos are excellent, but I am burning mine in now, in the hope the mid-bass will be tamed slightly. I still think they are very good.

MT300: highly accomplished set, TDK electrostatic are a treat, nothing overdone. I really like them.

Consider if you can get a good deal on any one of these and read reviews on them. Although, the BQEYZ Summer reviews are not many at the moment.


----------



## Nimweth

ChrisOc said:


> I agree entirely with these. You will not go wrong with these. For a few pointers you need to know:
> 
> TRI i3s: some say, they lack treble extension, I don't, but sub-bass is potent. I love them.
> 
> ...


I think you have that spot-on. I am burning in my Summer now and I also hope the bass moderates a little. They are very entertaining, though!


----------



## ChrisOc

Nimweth said:


> I think you have that spot-on. I am burning in my Summer now and I also hope the bass moderates a little. They are very entertaining, though!


Yes, the BQEYZ Summer is quite a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Nimweth

ChrisOc said:


> Yes, the BQEYZ Summer is quite a pleasant surprise.


I think it's the best implementation of a piezo driver I have heard so far. I have heard two banned ones, the Artiste DC1 and the Elecom CB1000 and the Summer sounds so much more refined in the HF than all of these.


----------



## ChrisOc

Nimweth said:


> I think it's the best implementation of a piezo driver I have heard so far. I have heard two banned ones, the Artiste DC1 and the Elecom CB1000 and the Summer sounds so much more refined in the HF than all of these.


For me they are a close second to the IMR implementations. However, when we take price into the mix, there is nothing close that I know of in the Summer price range.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

ChrisOc said:


> I agree entirely with these. You will not go wrong with these. For a few pointers you need to know:
> 
> TRI i3s: some say, they lack treble extension, I don't, but sub-bass is potent. I love them.
> 
> ...


Considering, I missed the MT300 bargain sale, is it really worth paying $165 asking price for them? Or are there any better options in that price range?


----------



## TheVortex

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Considering, I missed the MT300 bargain sale, is it really worth paying $165 asking price for them? Or are there any better options in that price range?



I would personally not pay $165 for them as you are going into another level with that kind of budget. I would check them again in the upcoming sale.


----------



## Nimweth

TheVortex said:


> I would personally not pay $165 for them as you are going into another level with that kind of budget. I would check them again in the upcoming sale.





Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Considering, I missed the MT300 bargain sale, is it really worth paying $165 asking price for them? Or are there any better options in that price range?


Here you go:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4001111654923.html


----------



## dharmasteve

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Considering, I missed the MT300 bargain sale, is it really worth paying $165 asking price for them? Or are there any better options in that price range?


Most of us bought the MT300 for about £50-60. It is very good but will not sound ground breaking. It is good though and if driven with some 4.4 balanced power, it's very listenable, but it is not worth spending $165 on it. It does have a good build, and looks good. When it goes down to about £65 consider it.


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> I think it's the best implementation of a piezo driver I have heard so far. I have heard two banned ones, the Artiste DC1 and the Elecom CB1000 and the Summer sounds so much more refined in the HF than all of these.


In the £250 price range the LZ A7 has the best implementation of Piezo that could be even imagined. Superb IEM that showcase Piezo highs.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

TheVortex said:


> I would personally not pay $165 for them as you are going into another level with that kind of budget. I would check them again in the upcoming sale.


Since, AliExpress is not an option all other sites have it at its MSRP. That's a bummer.


Nimweth said:


> Here you go:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4001111654923.html


Unfortunately, AliExpress is not an option for me at the moment as it is banned in my country due political dispute with China.


dharmasteve said:


> Most of us bought the MT300 for about £50-60. It is very good but will not sound ground breaking. It is good though and if driven with some 4.4 balanced power, it's very listenable, but it is not worth spending $165 on it. It does have a good build, and looks good. When it goes down to about £65 consider it.


Yeah that's makes me wonder. If they were indeed worth $165 then they wouldn't be on sale at such a cheap price. Sigh, I'll have to wait longer or probably skip this one.

Thanks everyone for your valued inputs.


----------



## Nimweth (Jun 9, 2021)

I will be posting my review of the Summer soon, meanwhile if you have it, take a listen to this: Mark Isham, " Many Chinas" Soundstage detail, and imaging, very impressive.


----------



## sutosuto

alamnp said:


> What you just describe just like LZ A7 without the price tag. How is that possible?


In the last 10 days during my covid isolation, I mostly listened to CKX and sometimes Lz A7 with gold nozzle on monitor mode. I found the CKX detail and technical are comparable to LZ A7, especially if I listen on FLAC files. I even prefer CKX to A7 as it sounds louder with same volume level.
I also notice wider soundstage and feel like I am in the hall and sounds playing nicely left, right, close, further and in front of me (I do not know how to describe the term) after replacing the cable (SG$ 31.82  36%OFF | 2-strand twisted wire Single crystal copper silver plated Replacement Upgrade Cable MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin/QDC/TFZ Headphone Wire
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m03IqbB
) and using the flac files.


----------



## Nimweth

My review of the BQEYZ Summer is now available:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-summer.25085/reviews


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just a reminder to wait for the upcoming summer sale on the 16th before you buy anything from aliexpress.


----------



## furyossa

RikudouGoku said:


> Just a reminder to wait for the upcoming summer sale on the 16th before you buy anything from aliexpress.


I hope you will be able to do reviews for the buds we are talking about now


----------



## RikudouGoku

furyossa said:


> I hope you will be able to do reviews for the buds we are talking about now


They most likely will not arrive until after the sale. And if they do arrive before it ends, there is no way I be finished in time lol. 


(Smabat Super One and M2S Pro if anyone is curious )


----------



## furyossa

RikudouGoku said:


> They most likely will not arrive until after the sale. And if they do arrive before it ends, there is no way I be finished in time lol.
> 
> 
> (Smabat Super One and M2S Pro if anyone is curious )


Oops, I didn't notice we were on another thread. My bad


----------



## Nimweth

More on the Summer: changing to the white/blue tips improves the sub bass, enlarges the stage and there is a smoother treble. There is a reduction in separation.  Very nice relaxing sound.


----------



## Nimweth

Now using a Senlee hybrid cable on the Summer. Synergy is now evident. Separation is now restored. This seems like the best configuration.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Nimweth said:


> Now using a Senlee hybrid cable on the Summer. Synergy is now evident. Separation is now restored. This seems like the best configuration.


What are the specs on that cable?


----------



## Nimweth

KutuzovGambit said:


> What are the specs on that cable?


Here is the link:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WR4XBWX?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## ChrisOc

Nimweth said:


> Here is the link:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WR4XBWX?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


I struggled with the bass on the BQEYZ Summer, which was unruly. I could not increase the volume beyond 18 on the BTR5. This was until I used Tennmak foam tips and now the bass is now just right to my ears. You would have thought the bass would become more boomy with foams, on the contrary, it is better defined.


----------



## Nimweth

ChrisOc said:


> I struggled with the bass on the BQEYZ Summer, which was unruly. I could not increase the volume beyond 18 on the BTR5. This was until I used Tennmak foam tips and now the bass is now just right to my ears. You would have thought the bass would become more boomy with foams, on the contrary, it is better defined.


That's interesting. Some online reviews suggest that the stock grey tips are preferable for the bass and the white /blue ones are not as good. I found the opposite to be the case, we all have different sources, cables and ears!


----------



## NeonHD

Hey everyone! I just posted my full detailed review of the DQSM Hermit. Feel free to check it out if you want to hear my thoughts on it. Overall I was impressed, but would not recommend it for the $29 asking price.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dqsm-hermit.25212/reviews#review-26057


----------



## BigGearHunter

NeonHD said:


> Hey everyone! I just posted my full detailed review of the DQSM Hermit. Feel free to check it out if you want to hear my thoughts on it. Overall I was impressed, but would not recommend it for the $29 asking price.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dqsm-hermit.25212/reviews#review-26057


I completely beg to differ from you, the Hermit has been my "hidden treasure" of 2021 thus far. Liked them a bit more than the recommendation you posit, the BL-03, which have fitting and boomy bass issues. 

Also, your point about there not being indicators for L/R is flat out incorrect. If you'll look on the bottom part of the earphone there is a circled mark (it's in the photos you posted) and that one is the R earphone. This data point is both in the instructions and product info.


----------



## NeonHD (Jun 14, 2021)

BigGearHunter said:


> I completely beg to differ from you, the Hermit has been my "hidden treasure" of 2021 thus far. Liked them a bit more than the recommendation you posit, the BL-03, which have fitting and boomy bass issues.



Well I don't necessarily dislike them, if anything I like them too and am very impressed with the performance of its highs. I also consider them a hidden treasure. Most of my criticism in the review was directed towards the mids, as I know this is what matters to most people. My conclusion takes in consideration of everyone's preferences, not just mines.

Again, my recommendation takes in everyone's preferences. If I were actually speaking from my own preferences, the BL-03 would not be recommended as I don't particularly like them either (boomy bass, somewhat spicy treble peaks). The old KZ ED9 is more capable than both the BLON and the Hermit for half the price, but I didn't recommend them because it takes some modding to achieve the right sound, and some may not care at all for the detailed highs.

And lastly, I was mostly speaking in relations to the price. If this was $19, then my opinions would likely be more positive.



BigGearHunter said:


> Also, your point about there not being indicators for L/R is flat out incorrect. If you'll look on the bottom part of the earphone there is a circled mark (it's in the photos you posted) and that one is the R earphone. This data point is both in the instructions and product info.



I mean, regardless of whether its correct or incorrect, I am merely pointing out what I see. I checked again and I still don't see the L-R indicator. If yours has it, then that just means I received a faulty batch without the indicators.


----------



## Min2

NeonHD said:


> I mean, regardless of whether its correct or incorrect, I am merely pointing out what I see. I checked again and I still don't see the L-R indicator. If yours has it, then that just means I received a faulty batch without the indicators.


You didn't. The right bud is marked. I circled the circled mark for you to notice


----------



## alamnp

dharmasteve said:


> Most of us bought the MT300 for about £50-60. It is very good but will not sound ground breaking. It is good though and if driven with some 4.4 balanced power, it's very listenable, but it is not worth spending $165 on it. It does have a good build, and looks good. When it goes down to about £65 consider it.


I agreed, MT300 previously on sale on Amazon for $110


----------



## NeonHD (Jun 14, 2021)

Min2 said:


> You didn't. The right bud is marked. I circled the circled mark for you to notice



Oh, _that's _the indicator? I was looking for the literal L and R symbols as this is what I'm used to seeing. It had never occured to me that the little dip was used to mark the right earpiece.

Duly noted. I guess that explains the lack of L-R symbols (or blue and red indicators) on some IEMs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

NeonHD said:


> Oh, _that's _the indicator? I was looking for the literal L and R symbols as this is what I'm used to seeing. It had never occured to me that the little dip was used to mark the right earpiece.
> 
> Duly noted. I guess that explains the lack of L-R symbols (or blue and red indicators) on some IEMs.


Moondrop uses this design on a lot of their iems and earbuds.


----------



## dw1narso

Nimweth said:


> I will be posting my review of the Summer soon, meanwhile if you have it, take a listen to this: Mark Isham, " Many Chinas" Soundstage detail, and imaging, very impressive.




Thanks for sharing...

For the love of Mark Isham... I'm particularly in love with his Blue Sun album, all tracks are excellent...., It is Mark in his cool jazz territory 
I always use "Barcelona" track, sometimes "Trapeze", to test treble, cymbals, hi-hat etc. and of course trumpet....


----------



## Nimweth

dw1narso said:


> Thanks for sharing...
> 
> For the love of Mark Isham... I'm particularly in love with his Blue Sun album, all tracks are excellent...., It is Mark in his cool jazz territory
> I always use "Barcelona" track, sometimes "Trapeze", to test treble, cymbals, hi-hat etc. and of course trumpet....



That's great! Do you know this one? Marvellous atmosphere:


----------



## dw1narso

Nimweth said:


> That's great! Do you know this one? Marvellous atmosphere:



I rarely check his movie scores... You are right... beautiful... haunting... and ... the atmosphere!


----------



## Sajid Amit

These are among my favorite Asian-made IEMs, with the A8000 being my numero uno!


----------



## mochill

Nicehck lofty is $209 , saying pure beryllium driver 😯


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Rose QT-9 MK2 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/rose-qt-9-mk2.25044/review/26116/


----------



## Ace Bee

Here's my Moondrop Aria 2021 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-aria-2021.25077/review/26132/


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Jun 23, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> That's interesting. Some online reviews suggest that the stock grey tips are preferable for the bass and the white /blue ones are not as good. I found the opposite to be the case, we all have different sources, cables and ears!


I received the Summer recently, and I also have to take the contrarian opinion that the white/blue “atmosphere” tips are superior. The black “balanced” tips don’t yield a very cohesive sound, the mids sound hollow and the mid bass is pretty elevated compared to the sub bass, whereas with the white/blue tips everything is more balanced and the mids are fuller. I also find the white/blue tips more comfortable and with them it is easier to get a good fit.


----------



## Nimweth

KutuzovGambit said:


> I received the Summer recently, and I also have to take the contrarian opinion that the white/blue “atmosphere” tips are superior. The black “balanced” tips don’t yield a very cohesive sound, the mids sound hollow and the mid bass is pretty elevated compared to the sub bass, whereas with the white/blue tips everything is more balanced and the mids are fuller. I also find the white/blue tips more comfortable and with then it is easier to get a good fit.


That's exactly my experience. The bass now transitions into the mids with very little bleed and the highs are smoother. I agree about the fit as well.


----------



## darmanastartes

The Kinera BD005 Pro is probably a reshell of the Shozy Form 1.1, and a sonically inferior one at that. While on the milder side of V-shaped, it has an uneven, peaky midrange, plastic timbre, and a compressed soundstage. It is extremely comfortable, but that's about all it has going for it. I'd recommend opting for its older, more expensive brother, which I believe is on sale right now for about $66. 
My full review is available on my blog: https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/kinera-bd005-review-48b13b277e07


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My Summer review is up: BQEYZ Summer


----------



## Dally Sidhu

What would you guys recommend for someone who likes bass, has a budget of around $50 and wants bluetooth IEMS


----------



## Xinlisupreme (Jun 25, 2021)

@Dally Sidhu Penon PAC480


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Xinlisupreme said:


> @Dally Sidhu Penon PAC480


Google shows a wire, do you have a link mate? thanks in advance


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Dally Sidhu said:


> Google shows a wire, do you have a link mate? thanks in advance


It’s… literally a cable. There was apparently some miscommunication?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Dally Sidhu said:


> Google shows a wire, do you have a link mate? thanks in advance


So sorry I read fast, you aren’t looking on a cable.
I’m a bit tired, sorry…


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Xinlisupreme said:


> So sorry I read fast, you aren’t looking on a cable.
> I’m a bit tired, sorry…


No worries, happens

do you have any suggestions for what I’m looking for?


----------



## Sebulr

Dally Sidhu said:


> What would you guys recommend for someone who likes bass, has a budget of around $50 and wants bluetooth IEMS


If you want a tws set I recomend Bomaker sifi 2, with a caveat that the tips are awful. I use TCM tws xL with mine. if you want a wire, the  bassiest set I have is TRN V60 for about £20 and a kz bluetooth cable for about £13 you will need the b type cable or the Kbear ks1 a single dynamic for £20. Most people don't recommend them, as I think  they had qc problems with the ba driver, but my set are fine. The TRN v60 are darker overall the Kbear ks1 have a peak at about 9k.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Wow, just noticed that Aliexpress is doing combination shipping for you automatically now
This is huge since I am saving a lot of money now

I have orders from 3 different stores = 3 different packages, which would result in import fees of at least 30 usd (I have to pay import fees for each and every single package, which is why it is 3 x 10 usd = 30 usd)... 

Now, if they really do combine them all into a single package, I "only" pay around 10 usd!


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> Wow, just noticed that Aliexpress is doing combination shipping for you automatically now
> This is huge since I am saving a lot of money now
> 
> I have orders from 3 different stores = 3 different packages, which would result in import fees of at least 30 usd (I have to pay import fees for each and every single package, which is why it is 3 x 10 usd = 30 usd)...
> ...



I have had that recently where 3 items ( 2 from one store and 1 from another ) were "combined" and they were both in the same shipping bag and I did not have to pay any extra fees.

Hopefully this works out in your favour.


----------



## Lurk650

Bc the new VAT rules for the EU? Got the email from Penon the other day about it. I'm in the U.S. so doesn't affect me.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 30, 2021)

My long awaited review of the *CCA CA2 *budget surprise!



About the *CCA CA2*
Currently, the CCA CA2 is one of the latest earphone to hit the market by CCA (Clear Concept Audio), a sister company to KZ (Knowledge Zenith), which I’ll reveal some positive results that will eventually be an interesting in-ear earphone scaling a lot lighter and more practical for its price point when compared to your average DD in-ear budget setup. But, make no doubt, these are going to be one of the better one’s likely for its V-shape presentation and compact appearance, which in my personal opinion will benefit many listener’s ears in shape, size, and surprising sound!

First off, I want to thank Mr. Wu from CCA for sending the CCA CA2 in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost starts as low as an astonishing $7 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to store purchased, the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost.

As many in head-fi may know by now, CCA has become "common ground" for competitive in-ear earphones at a fraction of the cost, especially for their nicely balanced, low costing and well-made budget earphones that can compete with costlier branded ones. They have launched several in-ear earphones since then, and now their CA2 model that sports a 10MM composite magnetic dynamic drive unit presenting a clear mid-range and high-pitched tone with the ability of producing deep sub-bass tones that’s well fit for those that love and appreciate deep bass with plenty of rumble.



*SOUND SIGNATURE:*
They have a magnificent V-shaped signature that will enlighten all your senses of enjoyment with your own personal selection of music. With the perfect bass punch and evenly sought-out lively and clear midrange and brilliant treble they will definitely entertain those looking for an overall fun and deep bass signature sound.



*PACKAGE:*
Other than the package being completely white and compact, they carry the usual accessories, which includes a pair of in-ear resin housing earphones, detachable cable, extra-large, medium, and small silicone ear tips, and manual and warranty card all in one small square packaged box.

*NOTICEABLE CHANGES:*
After burning the CA2 for at least 100 hours, the soundstage opened up and they now punch way beyond what I was expecting showing a sense of authority and strength in the lower range while demonstrating precision and plenty of details in the upper range. Comfort was surprisingly good with a light and pain-free feel to them while nice and compact. Way to go, CCA! So, besides having such a unique V-shaped sound signature, they have a good form and shape that can be worn for hours at a time.



*SOUND:
BASS:*
The bass expresses a thick and deep punch that can extend very low with good texture, richness with plenty of sub-sonic coherent power that makes them an excellent choice for a fun musical experience. I applaud them for such a feat when compared to other typical bass IEM with a muddy or bloated approach in this area.

*MIDRANGE:*
Though, the midrange might not be the high light in this case, it’s clear that it does express a good amount of clarity while giving the expression of someone seated several rows back, whether male or female, and with an emphasis of sounding bright, but not overly done. It produces a satisfying listening experience.

*TREBLE:*
The treble is bright, but not strident and demonstrates good details. It actually does a good job controlling a non-harsh and sibilant-free environment maintaining a good flow of clarity when combined with the MID’s. You get a metallic-free sounding top-end.

*SOUNDSTAGE:*
The CA2’s displays a big soundstage with better than average frontal and depth stage presence. While imaging and instrument separation is overall good for their price.


CA2, Left - EDX, Right


*COMPARISONS:*
In relation to the comparison below, I personally think both IEM's below are fairly well-made and can easily please even the most experienced in just sound quality alone. But, remember these are all Chi-Fi branded IEM's and some people might be judgmental on quality rather than just sound alone. So, keep in mind, the comparison below will be based more on sound impression.

*KZ EDX* -vs- *CCA CA2*
More than several months back after receiving the KZ EDX, I was astonished on how such a budget in-ear earphone could sound so good while maintaining such a balanced sound signature. Though, I did change the cable from the one that it came with, which was a bright copper cable to a silver-plated copper cable to tame the harsh MID’s and highs it was displaying. Now, many KZ fans did complain of the bright and harshness peaks, though I would stand to differ if only they would have just swapped the cable for a silver or silver plated copper cable. But, now that the CCA CA2 are here, I’d say the answer could easily lie on these. After burning them in for 100 hours, they have a V-shape sound signature when compared to the EDX. They can easily be considered a fun signature with plenty of deep bass and rumble, while the EDX will need more power to display such bass. The MID’s on the CA2 are smoother, but still enjoyable, since it still has a great amount of clarity, while the EDX for most can be peaky at times that won’t go away unless changing the cable would make the difference as it did for me. The treble on the CA2 are spot on and nicely done with no less of details than a more expensive DD. And, though the high light of the EDX are in the upper bright signature, it can sound hot for those not willing to modify them (as I explained above with the cable swap). So, I can easily say that for those looking for a V-shape and fun signature you can easily just jump on the CCA band wagon and purchase the CA2 for the answer. But, if you’re looking for a more balanced signature, the EDX will do with some exception of modifying and taming the bright signature (if you’re bothered by it). Coherently and technically they are mostly even. So, this just shows how the CA2, just as well as the EDX, can really hold its own and are both capable of competing beyond its selling point. But, surely know that both are overall excellent sounding and well-made IEM’s in their own right for such "EL-Cheapo" price!

*PROS:*
Excellent deep bass and rumble with a good midrange and treble combination, well-built resin/plastic housing, detachable cables, comfortable fit, comfortable silicone ear tips, very fun sounding presence.

*CONS:*
I don’t personally see any CON’s for their low asking price, IMHO.

*PERSONAL NOTE:*
Personally, I think the CA2 is one of the better fun sounding earphones, which I enjoyed for such a low costing price. These are a “no brainer” knowing that you get detachable cables and expressing such a huge performance to price ratio, you are saving BIG!...These make excellent gym buddies!

*OFFICIAL ALIEXPRESS CCA STORE:*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002599136427.html

*OTHER ALIEXPRESS CCA RELATED STORES:*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002612831652.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002612029441.html

Hope this helps anyone in their personal choice of whether the CA2 is right for you!

-Clear


----------



## Dcell7

Lurk650 said:


> Bc the new VAT rules for the EU? Got the email from Penon the other day about it. I'm in the U.S. so doesn't affect me.


Aliexpress is doing this for a while now, at least for half a year depending on the region. I've got two of three combined packages since the end of last year.


----------



## Chifi

Hello,

I have been out of this game for a long time and the forums became waay to cluttered / big for me to find my answer, but i remember this great thread!

I'm looking for chifi iems with on ear hooks (for sports - must be sweat resistant). I will be using them in my apartment while working out and maybe in the gym sometime in future.

I would like them to be wireless. Considering i'll be using just my phone and no DAP i assume bluetooth provides decent enough quality for this scenario?

My budget is under 50$. Preferably from reputable marketplaces like aliexpress/ebay/gearbest/fasttech even taobao, or even straight from manufacturer if necessary.

I'll mainly listen to electronic music so i'd appreciate good bass, but also crispiness.

I hope i posted this in the right thread, if not please move it.

Thank you all!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Chifi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been out of this game for a long time and the forums became waay to cluttered / big for me to find my answer, but i remember this great thread!
> 
> ...


Suggest you get a BT20S Pro dongle (~$37), TRN BT20S ($30) or KZ AE09 dongle ($19) and a budget IEM like KZ DQ6 ($20-25), CCA CSN ($15), KZ EDX ($7), TRN CS1/MT1 ($6-9), Tennmak Pro ($10 for earheads only)

You can also try other IEMs like CCA C10, KZ ZS10 Pro, Tin Hifi T2 all of these are sub $40 currently on AliExpress.

All permutation and combinations will keep your budget under $50 and will give you a fantastic sounding BT solution. I have a couple sub $50 TWS sets and to be honest they're gathering dust or my mom's using them as a backup. TWS sets just don't sound as good as BT dongle+IEM combination. Hope this helps.


----------



## Yokanos

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Suggest you get a BT20S Pro dongle (~$37), TRN BT20S ($30) or KZ AE09 dongle ($19) and a budget IEM like KZ DQ6 ($20-25), CCA CSN ($15), KZ EDX ($7), TRN CS1/MT1 ($6-9), Tennmak Pro ($10 for earheads only)
> 
> You can also try other IEMs like CCA C10, KZ ZS10 Pro, Tin Hifi T2 all of these are sub $40 currently on AliExpress.
> 
> All permutation and combinations will keep your budget under $50 and will give you a fantastic sounding BT solution. I have a couple sub $50 TWS sets and to be honest they're gathering dust or my mom's using them as a backup. TWS sets just don't sound as good as BT dongle+IEM combination. Hope this helps.


QKZ also makes really good ChIEM's. If you're looking for durability QKZ VK4 has a really safe V-sound with great bass and some sparkle on top for a dollar or two more than the KZ EDX.

Adding to this, there's a ton of aftermarket eartips and cables you can use to customize the KZ's, CCA's, and TRN's. For a better seal and adhesion during working out you can try using double or even triple flanged tips. Spinfit makes great tips that has great variation on the effect it has on the sound and the shape. I think I've seen them sell double flanged ones but I'm not sure. For cables I suggest those with stiffer pre-forming and better durability. Jcally comes to mind for great cables that also improve the sound.


----------



## Strifeff7

Yokanos said:


> QKZ also makes really good ChIEM's. If you're looking for durability QKZ VK4 has a really safe V-sound with great bass and some sparkle on top for a dollar or two more than the KZ EDX.
> 
> Adding to this, there's a ton of aftermarket eartips and cables you can use to customize the KZ's, CCA's, and TRN's. For a better seal and adhesion during working out you can try using double or even triple flanged tips. Spinfit makes great tips that has great variation on the effect it has on the sound and the shape. I think I've seen them sell double flanged ones but I'm not sure. For cables I suggest those with stiffer pre-forming and better durability. Jcally comes to mind for great cables that also improve the sound.


could you recommend something that have a a lot of bass, for outdoor use sometimes I need to EQ'd the bass,


----------



## Yokanos

Strifeff7 said:


> could you recommend something that have a a lot of bass, for outdoor use sometimes I need to EQ'd the bass,


The VK4 has good bass but for more heavy stuff you can try the QKZ AK series. AK6 has great bass and also some top end, the AK7 maybe has a bit less bass but you get better mids.

If you have a bit of a budget maybe try the BLoN BL03 or Sony MDR XB75AP


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Yokanos said:


> QKZ also makes really good ChIEM's. If you're looking for durability QKZ VK4 has a really safe V-sound with great bass and some sparkle on top for a dollar or two more than the KZ EDX.
> 
> Adding to this, there's a ton of aftermarket eartips and cables you can use to customize the KZ's, CCA's, and TRN's. For a better seal and adhesion during working out you can try using double or even triple flanged tips. Spinfit makes great tips that has great variation on the effect it has on the sound and the shape. I think I've seen them sell double flanged ones but I'm not sure. For cables I suggest those with stiffer pre-forming and better durability. Jcally comes to mind for great cables that also improve the sound.


Honestly, QKZ has been a huge letdown for me. Except VK4 all other models are very generic I have tried KD series IEMs mostly it was KD4 and VK1 and a few others as well. 

And hence, I can't ever recommend them to anyone. I'd rather recommend a Fonge W01 than a QKZ IEM. Maybe, folks like you, who've had positive experiences with QKZ are better placed than me to suggest it to others.


----------



## Chifi (Jul 5, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Suggest you get a BT20S Pro dongle (~$37), TRN BT20S ($30) or KZ AE09 dongle ($19) and a budget IEM like KZ DQ6 ($20-25), CCA CSN ($15), KZ EDX ($7), TRN CS1/MT1 ($6-9), Tennmak Pro ($10 for earheads only)
> 
> You can also try other IEMs like CCA C10, KZ ZS10 Pro, Tin Hifi T2 all of these are sub $40 currently on AliExpress.
> 
> All permutation and combinations will keep your budget under $50 and will give you a fantastic sounding BT solution. I have a couple sub $50 TWS sets and to be honest they're gathering dust or my mom's using them as a backup. TWS sets just don't sound as good as BT dongle+IEM combination. Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot for these recommendations, they all look like solid choices. I like the KZ AZ09 bluetooth earhook, but im not sure how would it compare to more traditional around-the-neck bluetooth cable. Does it move much while working out, does it have proper sweat protection or is it meant more for everyday wear? As far as IEMs go KZ DQ6 and KZ ZS10 Pro i like the most, my question is again how would they compare for this specific scenario - moving during exercise, comfort, sweat resistance and bass signature? I used to have KZ ZST and they were quite uncomfortable for prolonged wear.

Last question i have is, i see plenty of wireless IEMS on KZ website, are you sure there is no way they can compare to combo sets you mentioned?




Yokanos said:


> QKZ also makes really good ChIEM's. If you're looking for durability QKZ VK4 has a really safe V-sound with great bass and some sparkle on top for a dollar or two more than the KZ EDX.
> 
> Adding to this, there's a ton of aftermarket eartips and cables you can use to customize the KZ's, CCA's, and TRN's. For a better seal and adhesion during working out you can try using double or even triple flanged tips. Spinfit makes great tips that has great variation on the effect it has on the sound and the shape. I think I've seen them sell double flanged ones but I'm not sure. For cables I suggest those with stiffer pre-forming and better durability. Jcally comes to mind for great cables that also improve the sound.



I think that's an excellent idea. I still have my old double-flanged eartips, not sure which brand exactly but they are very similiar to spinfit ones, only they're black and red colored. Are there any chifi triple-flanged tips - they would probably help the most with iem staying in the right place.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2021)

Deleted. Duplicate post


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 10, 2021)

Chifi said:


> Thanks a lot for these recommendations, they all look like solid choices. I like the KZ AZ09 bluetooth earhook, but im not sure how would it compare to more traditional around-the-neck bluetooth cable. Does it move much while working out, does it have proper sweat protection or is it meant more for everyday wear? As far as IEMs go KZ DQ6 and KZ ZS10 Pro i like the most, my question is again how would they compare for this specific scenario - moving during exercise, comfort, sweat resistance and bass signature? I used to have KZ ZST and they were quite uncomfortable for prolonged wear.
> 
> Last question i have is, i see plenty of wireless IEMS on KZ website, are you sure there is no way they can compare to combo sets you mentioned?


I think AZ09 might have some sweat protection but I have a TRN BT20 (they have some sweat protection) and I'm using them while exercising and they're functioning superbly despite taking all of that dirt and perspiration. AZ09 doesn't have any sweat protection listed but I assume it will have some basic cover. If not, TRN BT20 is a solid replacement in the same price bracket. You should check with official KZ store on AliExpress, they should be able to help you with this query. In terms of movement, they don't move at all, I wear them with specs and mask the fit and seal is perfect. Neckbands for me are generally very uncomfortable as they have added weight and also irritate near collars after a heavy workout for obvious reasons. It's a matter of choice but majority prefer using earhooks as opposed to neckbands.

For IEMs, It depends on your ear size and how much insertion you are comfortable with but both ZS10 Pro and DQ6 are super comfortable as it is shared in numerous impressions on this thread. You can always tip roll to achieve your desired fit as well.

As a general rule of thumb, if you're expecting to use IEMs for exercising then you should avoid BAs as they get soiled with fungus eventually due to consistent mositure buildup. You will have to regularly dehumidify them either via rice jar method or purchasing a separate dehumidifier. DDs are little less susceptible to this issue but they do need dehumidifying just not frequently as BAs.

TWS earphones in super cheap category suffer from issues like poor SQ, battery life, and connectivity issues in comparison to combos Also, all wireless products will suffer from battery life degradation with regular wear and tear so it's better to dump the adapter rather than creating a dumpster of TWS pieces. For casual usage, combos will definitely trump sub $50 TWS sets in all aspects. Also, with adapters you get chance to switch IEMs matching to your mood/requirements which is not available in a TWS IEM. If you don't like them you are stuck with them. To each to his own, some folks just like TWS sets and some prefer liberty of an adapter. I've moved to adapters after using 4 TWS sets in the sub $50 category. YMMV.

Tips are available on AliExpress, many stores like Trig Rain and others have tons of options in single, double, triple flange silicone tips and also numerous sizes/shapes in foam tips if you're comfortable with them.


----------



## ChrisOc

Keephifi has a 15% off Sale on all products in stock. The sale runs until the 22 July 2021.

Discount code 06ZHD1666010.


----------



## r31ya (Jul 6, 2021)

As someone who have bought several cheap TWS for a gift,

You can get the popular cheap TWS, such as from Haylou, FIIL, Edifier, or Soundpeats. From so far that i tried they are not "great" but pretty damn decent, especially on the price.
Problem there are a lot of crap no name TWS at under $50. Unfortunately for budget KZ TWS, and the rest of known Chifi brand TWS while have decent audio, have tendency to be bad on every other TWS aspect.
you could try Scarbir website will get you covered on which one is which.

Recently I bought the one cost around $20 Haylou GT1-XR for a gift to office mates, it sound very much just "ok", it won't come close to like say KZ DQ6. It didn't sound that hollow, shrill, or overpowered by bass but it does sound a bit tinny and the max vol is at right above mid vol on normal wired iems. It have very safe tuning that just ok. It also small pocketable case, have way better battery life than KZ early TWS and so far no connection problem.
---
Not to mention some like Haylou and Soundpeats are stepping up their game with Knowles BA of all thing. While Haylou still having problem balancing the new Knowles, the Soundpeats H1 below is noted to be one of the best sounding under $100


----------



## earmonger (Aug 17, 2021)

Yokanos said:


> QKZ also makes really good ChIEM's. If you're looking for durability QKZ VK4 has a really safe V-sound with great bass and some sparkle on top for a dollar or two more than the KZ .
> 
> 
> Barusu Lamperouge said:
> ...


If you don't get a good seal then VK4 will be awful. I had to try a lot of different tips from other IEMs.


----------



## Yokanos

earmonger said:


> I have posted elsewhere but to reiterate: I got QKZ VK4 from QKZ's own AliExpress store and...garbage.
> 
> Zero bass. Screaming treble. Unlistenable.
> 
> Maybe their early run was good but I'd suggest you look elsewhere.


Maybe you got a knockoff or a defective product? I got mine locally in Indonesia earlier this year from a reseller and they have really good bass and they're not as hot as some might lead you to believe. The bass definitely competes with the Sony MDR XB75AP with less boom.

It's definitely not the "end all be all" of budget IEM's but it's definitely a good and safe starting point. But maybe it's just my personal preference.


----------



## r31ya

earmonger said:


> I have posted elsewhere but to reiterate: I got QKZ VK4 from QKZ's own AliExpress store and...garbage.
> 
> Zero bass. Screaming treble. Unlistenable.
> 
> Maybe their early run was good but I'd suggest you look elsewhere.


QKZ have crap QC and have wide unit variations in a worst way, reviewers such as crin need to buy like 4 units so they could have better chance on getting the "right" one.
You may got a bad batch.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Which eartips do the QKZ VK4 use? I lost mine.


----------



## Yokanos

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Which eartips do the QKZ VK4 use? I lost mine.


I highly recommend getting the spinfit CP100 if you're into treble and clarity. It definitely helps sort out the congestion that is prevalent in the VK4. Maybe the CP145 if you want a deeper bass.


----------



## Akmola Lola

Anyone had Soundcore Liberty 2 Pro ? i read its pretty awesome. dual driver too for a TWS. not sure if Anker can be considered ChiFi though..


----------



## Ace Bee

Chifi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been out of this game for a long time and the forums became waay to cluttered / big for me to find my answer, but i remember this great thread!
> 
> ...


Get the Geek Wold GK10, 3 types of drivers, 5 drivers total. From Penon. It is getting good review


----------



## LoryWiv

Ace Bee said:


> Get the Geek Wold GK10, 3 types of drivers, 5 drivers total. From Penon. It is getting good review


Amazing driver array for that price. Can you point us to reviews you reference? None surfaced in a quick search. Thanks @Ace Bee !


----------



## jant71

Ace Bee said:


> Get the Geek Wold GK10, 3 types of drivers, 5 drivers total. From Penon. It is getting good review


But ya gotta read. BT and sweat resistant for sports is not the Geek Wold.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Witch Girl W6.2 catch my interest…


----------



## Ace Bee

LoryWiv said:


> Amazing driver array for that price. Can you point us to reviews you reference? None surfaced in a quick search. Thanks @Ace Bee !


Post in thread 'The discovery thread!' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16449814

More impressions are further back in this thread, by the same guy, search with GK10 and find out. This is the recent one.


----------



## Strifeff7

Xinlisupreme said:


> Witch Girl W6.2 catch my interest…


Gorgeous sets,
if I remember correctly, their past sets are a bit expensive,


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Witch girl W6.2 cost around 1000$ 
It has 2DD 8mm +2BA (mids) +2BA (highs)


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@Strifeff7 there are an aroma for everyone 🤣


----------



## Strifeff7

Xinlisupreme said:


> @Strifeff7 there are an aroma for everyone 🤣


ah, yes, I remember the Duet,


----------



## Chifi

Ace Bee said:


> Get the Geek Wold GK10, 3 types of drivers, 5 drivers total. From Penon. It is getting good review



Thank you very much, but i have already ordered KZ ZS10 Pro. Too bad there's automatic tax now, since im from europe


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello fellow head-fier’s, up is my long awaited review of the *TANCHJIM OXYGEN*.



*ABOUT *the* TANCHJIM OXYGEN *in-ear earphone:
Tanchjim, also known in China as ‘Angel Jim’ is a well-known Chi-Fi earphone brand for quite some time now. They became very popular after releasing the Tanchim Oxygen some good amount years back. The unit housing is very interesting and unique to the brand. The right side of the headset is printed with Tanchjim's Angel LOGO with the year 2015, and the left side is printed with the model name OXYGEN. The stainless steel units have a sense of luster with the feel of a well-made pair of “chrome-like” looking earphones. Though, the disadvantage is that it’s easier to show fingerprint stains and a slight chance that if they are not taken care of, the mirror-like finish on the unit will lightly display scratch marks on the surface. But, no matter the intricate details, make no mistake! The quality is very high and fine looking, and is worthy of its price! Tanchjim also has a line-up of other competitive models, like the Cora, Hana, Darling, and the budget priced, Tanya. They also believe their products are artworks and the proof is in their workmanship and details put into them, which in my opinion matches the overall cost and workmanship.

*MY REVIEW*:
In this review, I was given the opportunity to listen to the Tanchjim Oxygen in-ear monitor earphones, which was sent to my doorstep in return for an honest review. Though, I do want to express that there is no other involvement other than to give an honest review and impression of the Tanchjim Oxygen.

*DESCRIPTION and SPECIFICATION*:
The brand is called TANCHJIM and the model is OXYGEN. The wearing type is in-ear monitors. There is a color choice of Silver or Black. Sensitivity is 110db at 32 ohms, while distortion is only at <0.2%. The diaphragm consists of Carbon Nano, while the drivers size is 9.2 graphene dynamic. Frequency response is a wide 10-40khz. There are 2 detachable cables with a 0.78MM 2-pin insert.



*SOUND SIGNATURE*:
They have a balanced, but clear and transparent sounding signature which manages to provide good natural sounding timbre, and a surprisingly low sounding bass and sub-bass. It has very low to zero distortion making it one of the best DD’s for natural clarity and enjoyment throughout an entire list of genres.



*PACKAGE*:
The OXYGEN comes in a nice gray box, which includes a pair of well-built and well-polished silver mirror-like in-ear metal/alloy earphones, two sets of detachable cables with 0.78mm 2-pin attachment, two sets of black small-medium-large silicone narrow-barrow ear tips for your own choice of comfort and sound mounted on a square panel, 20 nozzle mesh filters, metal logo sticker, a nice well-made leather looking oval storage case, and a manual with warranty information all in one square packaged box.



*ADDITIONAL PACKAGE:*
Tanchjim sent me a third detachable cable as part of my review and I can truly say, after trying them on, they make for a good upgrade! Keep in mind, these are an additional purchase. But, if you’re looking for a better balanced sound with quicker bass response and equally better midrange and treble response that has even more precision for details, these cables are effectively better and can be a great addition to an already exclusive package. They can be purchased at the Tanchjim Official Store. Just follow the link at the end of my review. Well done, TANCHJIM!

*NOTICEABLE CHANGES*:
At first, receiving and listening to the Tanchjim Oxygen, I was surprised on how transparent and clean they sounded right out of the box. So, after burning them in for 100 hours, they played exceptionally clear, airy, very musical, and nicely tuned. With its small and compact frame, they are very comfortable. I could listen to them for hours at a time with little, to no discomfort.



*SOUND*:
*BASS*:
The bass is articulate, quick and punchy, and can demonstrate good quality detailed bass, especially in the sub-bass region. The bass does not bleed into the lower MID’s and maintains enough overall bass that’s really quick with plenty of texture keeping the whole signature quite fluently balanced. Though, the bass is quite balanced, it surely provides precision and satisfaction.

*MIDRANGE*:
The midrange has lush and clarity, or better yet, transparency that leaves you almost breathless and engaged, while it’s nicely tuned with the rest of the frequency giving you exceptional and precise coherency. The midrange does favor both females and males and you will definitely benefit from much more open space from vocalist as well as different instruments coming together for an exciting exposure to your music.

*TREBLE*:
The treble demonstrates excellent precision and control, while maintaining a good flow of clarity with excellent detail and fluency. This kind of upper signature is hard to achieve for a DD and the OXYGEN does it quite well. The treble working together with the midrange can only be expressed as immersive and organic, and the combination of both can only be described as tuning excellence at its best.

*SOUNDSTAGE & RESOLUTION*
The OXYGEN’s soundstage is wide and lively with plenty of stage presence since the signature is so open and clear. They demonstrate a better than average wide soundstage due to its clear sounding nature with nice separation and imaging. At times it can even demonstrate a 3D-like effect, while the immersive soundstage presence, resolution, and timbre is epic and grand and some may even find the tuning as an end game in their own personal collection.



*COMPARISONS:*
In relation to the comparison below, I personally think all the IEM's below are fairly well-made and can easily please even the most experienced in just sound quality alone. But, remember these are all Chi-Fi branded IEM's and some people might be judgmental on quality rather than just sound alone. So, keep in mind, the comparisons below will be based more on sound impression.

*NA2+* -vs- *TANCHJIM OXYGEN*
Coming from NF Audio is the NA2+, which is their latest flagship earphone selling very well for the past few months, which can demonstrate excellent clarity, and a bigger than average soundstage and resolution. Now, how does the NA2+ compare to the OXYGEN? On a quick note, they do sound slightly different. The NA2+ sounds more of a cross between timbre and technicality, while the OXYGEN sounds slightly more rich, luscious with plenty of timbre. Though, the clarity on the NA2+ does sound brighter and demonstrate better than average soundstage, good separation and imaging, the OXYGEN has slightly wider soundstage presence and 3D-like lively image. Bass has slightly better texture and weight on the OXYGEN, while females shine equally on both, though micro-details can be detected more on the NA2+. This comparison shows how the NA2+ can really compete with the much higher priced OXYGEN. But, keep in mind that the OXYGEN are incredibly safe and coherently easy to listen to with no disturbing high peaks and better comfort as well when compared to the NA2+. The OXYGEN also offers 2 cables (one with MIC, and one without), while the NA2+ only comes with one. So, in the end, they both offer a different experience for such good sounding dynamic drivers and can be described as superb and exceptionally musical to the highest standard and definitely "bang for the buck" and can be an end game for those that desire only DD’s.

*BLON BL03* -vs- *TANCHJIM OXYGEN*
Rumor has it that the OXYGEN was tuned by the same person that tuned the BL03. So, for fun, let’s see if some of the tuning is compatible to the immense DD accuracy of the OXYGEN. First off, the BL03 are no slouch. They have the capability of bringing down IEM’s, double, or even triple their price in sound and practically in their well-built solid housing as well. Both the BL03 and OXYGEN have a well-balanced sound to their signature and both are well constructed, though the BL03’s bass might be a little over done with some mid-bass bleeding. But, they both provide an entirely different price bracket, so let’s see what makes the price difference. Now, the BL03’s is capable of outclassing many earphones at its lower price range with nice transparently and coherency since first surprising many in the IEM market. But, this is where the BL03 is limited. The OXYGEN just sounds broader throughout the whole range providing a better and natural sub-bass, amazing upper-midrange, and finer and precise details. Eventually, the BL03 sounds slightly less natural on details and mid-bass can be a bit too strong on certain songs. So, this is the difference when you save for a higher price bracket. When it comes to natural timbre, the OXYGEN just takes first place due to the natural sounding violins coming through, while the BL03 can be compared as a surprising close second. Overall, when it comes to “quality control”, “packaging”, and “warranty”, the OXYGEN has the BL03 beat for sure.

*KB EAR DIAMOND* -vs- *TANCHJIM OXYGEN*
These two IEM’s makes for an interesting comparison, because they display a lot of similarities in looks, fashion, and sound, though I can say that the smaller size and fit does go to the OXYGEN. Now, there are some differences that can be distinguished between the two and that is the engaging and coherently clearer signature of the OXYGEN. The DIAMOND’s have a very rich, but slightly thicker signature, giving the leads to male vocalist, though the OXYGEN can favor both male and female vocalist harmonically better. The DIAMOND’s provides excellent sub-bass/bass and rumble, while the OXYGEN are slightly quicker to the punch with better texture. Now, the upper midrange of the DIAMOND does sound tamer and warmer when compared to the OXYGEN’s display of incredibly livelier imaging. Both the OXYGEN and DIAMOND provides a wide soundstage with good height and depth, while the treble for the OXYGEN has slightly better details adding to the already transparent and airy sound they can display. So, when it comes to a realistic listening experience, that’s when the OXYGEN takes the lead. It has a lively stage presence that the DIAMOND’s seem to lack. They provide an acoustically precise audio experience with the best timbre to date. But, again, it’s a matter of preference, since the DIAMONDS are good contenders from its price point, IMHO.

*PROS*:
One of the best sounding timbre to date, exceptionally clear and luscious sound, excellent build quality, two detachable cables with one MIC and the other with no MIC, two sets of small-medium-large silicone ear tips, better than average realistic-like soundstage, beautifully detailed metal housing with a polished silver finish look.

*CONS*:
Fit and short nozzle might not be for everyone.



*FINAL COMMENTS*:
It’s quite understanding why the OXYGENS has maintained such a BIG following, since many IEM’s has failed to maintain such a safe and easy going tuning that does not offend in any way. They can definitely hold their own and can be viewed as a level of premium quality for their price. Though, lately there has been stiff competition from other rival companies, the OXYGEN’s, which only sports DD's, can still be considered as true class leading performers to date!

*SPECIAL THANKS*:
Lastly, I want to give a special thanks to Tanchjim’s team for sending the OXYGEN in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost is currently around $270 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost. Tanchjim’s official website and their other official stores for purchase can be found at the links below…

*ALIEXPRESS:*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001143760125.html

*TAOBAO:*
1) TANCHJIM official store…
https://shop529600974.taobao.com
2) TANCHJIM flagship store…
https://tanchjim.tmall.com

Hope this review can be helpful towards your next purchase...

 -Clear


----------



## Strifeff7

1clearhead said:


> Hello fellow head-fier’s, up is my long awaited review of the *TANCHJIM OXYGEN*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great review, 👍


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

I got the See Audio Yume Summer Edition. This is only limited to Hongkong market.


----------



## inevitableso

Got the chance to be one of the first one to try these SeeAudio Bravery and these exceed my expectations! Here's the graphs! It's really impressive specially that it's priced really competitive at 279usd


----------



## Strifeff7

inevitableso said:


> Got the chance to be one of the first one to try these SeeAudio Bravery and these exceed my expectations! Here's the graphs! It's really impressive specially that it's priced really competitive at 279usd


Relaxed sound with a lot of details,
looks great,
for modern electronic music, rap, hip-hop, pop,
not so much for an acoustic / jazz,


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 23, 2021)

Received my Heart Mirror yesterday and boy they are truly a miracle in this price segment if one prefers neutrality, tonal+timbral accuracy and musicality. I'm using completely stock setup and everything is per my taste, I might tip roll to check how they react with their bundled in tips and some of the premium tips.

But in this price category, they're miles clear of T2 and BL03. T2+ is slightly sterile but not far behind. And, with foamies I am sure they will turn into a lean machine with canon-like bass. As impressions have been, they're demanding and I had to go at least 20% beyond my usual listening levels to get these mirrors sing in a way that plucks strings of my heart.

I have received KZ BA10 as well but I haven't even unboxed them😂 Detailed impressions will be up in some time, but I'm really happy to have got them for $33. They beat the crap out of everyone at that price.


----------



## tkddans

I just sat down with the Tinhifi P1 ($152 on Linsoul). My impression is that the sound is a bit wonky, a bit unnatural to my ear from real life instruments.

Fairly balanced tuning with a good clarity and hit in the mids. There's a kind of fun sound to them, but I just couldn't find myself to enjoy them when the wonky sound kept getting at me. I have some similar thoughts in my impressions video (just posted).


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

I've just posted my review on See Audio Bravery.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-bravery.25333/reviews


----------



## FcConstruct

Not sure if anyone's been keeping their eye out for something called the Kiwi Ears Orchestra but here's my review of them: https://www.headphones.com/communit...s-orchestra-review-the-quiet-mid-fi-contender

At $500, I see it as a very strong competitor to the DUNU SA6 and a great option for someone looking for a reference-style tuning with moderate pinna gain if you find the Blessing 2/Dusk shouty.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Check out my review on TForce Audo Yuan Li.

Link: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tforce-audio-yuan-li.25261/reviews#review-26459


----------



## audio123

The successor to the Spring 1 - Spring 2. Didn't bother to review Spring 1 as it is not impressive but Spring 2 is good. Great IEM.

*BQEYZ Spring 2 Review*

Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## ian91

*Yanyin - Aladdin review *

A solid recommendation!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

My review of HZSOUND Heart Mirror.

Hope you enjoy reading it.


----------



## 1clearhead

This review is on a new startup company I discovered on Taobao!
…Can this be the beginning of the budget take over?

Introducing *Bamboo Forest Bird*, ridiculous price for such Hi-Definition sound!
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16500889

Enjoy!  

-Clear


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Here is my review of the ISN H40.

One of my all-time favorites!


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dn3.25350/reviews

Check out my review on BGVP DN3


----------



## goms80 (Aug 24, 2021)

What could you recommend up to $300 for an IEM that is extremely neutral and lush in detail/texture? And that there is no complication of pushing it.

 I listen from calm to agitated songs.


----------



## Strifeff7

goms80 said:


> What could you recommend up to $300 for an IEM that is extremely neutral and lush in detail/texture?
> 
> I listen from calm to agitated songs.


Yanyin Aladdin,
it's a safe iem,
doesn't do anything offensive,
no peaky treble whatsoever,


----------



## Luis1316

goms80 said:


> What could you recommend up to $300 for an IEM that is extremely neutral and lush in detail/texture?
> 
> I listen from calm to agitated songs.


LZ A7.
They're even cheaper now with Aliexpress sales.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My FiiO FD3 review is now posted.


----------



## Strifeff7 (Aug 27, 2021)

KutuzovGambit said:


> My FiiO FD3 review is now posted.



Great review, 🍻

Do you listen to metal?
how does it handle something like this,
*Spotify,


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Strifeff7 said:


> Great review, 🍻
> 
> Do you listen to metal?
> how does it handle something like this,
> *Spotify,


I don’t listen to metal actually, so can’t really give a good analysis. Sorry!


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Done posting my review in DT300, just click the link below.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt300.25383/reviews


----------



## drftr

FcConstruct said:


> Not sure if anyone's been keeping their eye out for something called the Kiwi Ears Orchestra but here's my review of them: https://www.headphones.com/communit...s-orchestra-review-the-quiet-mid-fi-contender
> 
> At $500, I see it as a very strong competitor to the DUNU SA6 and a great option for someone looking for a reference-style tuning with moderate pinna gain if you find the Blessing 2/Dusk shouty.


Wondering if you have had the opportunity to compare the Kiwi Ears Orchestra with the FiiO FH7 and Softears RSV. From reading/watching reviews I think I'm more attracted to the laid back bass response of the Orchestra. Thoughts are appreciated...

drftr


----------



## FcConstruct

drftr said:


> Wondering if you have had the opportunity to compare the Kiwi Ears Orchestra with the FiiO FH7 and Softears RSV. From reading/watching reviews I think I'm more attracted to the laid back bass response of the Orchestra. Thoughts are appreciated...
> 
> drftr


Unfortunately not, sorry. I'm generally not too up-to-date with the FiiO gear and would love to hear the RSV but haven't had the chance. I think you could try to extrapolate my comparison of the Orchestra with the DUNU SA6 to other reviews that compare those IEMs to the SA6.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Just uploaded my Hisenior T2 Classic review.

Link: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-t2-classic.25405/reviews#review-26828


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My Ikko OH1S review is posted: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1s.25362/review/26833/


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Sep 19, 2021)

Check out my review of Hisenior FE3 U, Thank you

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-fe3-universal-fe3u.25416/reviews


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Sep 22, 2021)

Check out my colleague's Audiosense DT600 review.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt600.25428/reviews#review-26830


----------



## raymanh

Has anyone tried the Bamboo Forest Bird Larks (Chinese: 竹林鳥 百靈)? 

They're a $15 bullet style IEM with MMCX connector from a fairly new company.

There was one post about them on this forum, but it seemed suspiciously positive.


----------



## Barndoor

I wouldn't be suspicious, the post was by a member that I think can be trusted


----------



## raymanh

Barndoor said:


> I wouldn't be suspicious, the post was by a member that I think can be trusted


 Ok, my mistake.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 28, 2021)

raymanh said:


> Has anyone tried the Bamboo Forest Bird Larks (Chinese: 竹林鳥 百靈)?
> 
> They're a $15 bullet style IEM with MMCX connector from a fairly new company.
> 
> There was one post about them on this forum, but it seemed suspiciously positive.


Haha, that person was me. 

I still highly recommend them, but I just can't get the seller to sell them through Aliexpress, Penon Audio, or other overseas online stores since they're so new at trying to market their own products. Unfortunately, the only way to get them is through their Taobao online store or other partner Taobao stores from China. Even though they do deliver globally from their own store, unless you know Chinese, the other possible way to get them is through an agent from Taobao that will order them and get them delivered for you.

But, I still hold in high regards the BFB Larks as one of the best sounding budget IEM's by far this year and are right up there with my top five best sounding hybrids and tribrids. Right now, it is a stellar budget IEM for the their low asking price in China with positive reviews growing as fast as they're being sold.

So far, they've made three in-ear earphones.

BFB Amazing
BFB Lark
BFB Nightingale

...and soon, a fourth one with BA Armatures.


PS. No need to be suspicious, I just like to keep people informed of what goes on with some of the latest Chinese made IEM's here in China.


-Clear


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Checkout my review of Audiosense DT600 along with other reviewers.
Thank you fellow Head-fiers.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt600.25428/reviews


----------



## jagujetas72

I know it's pretty old but I was kinda curious so I snapped up an old QDC Neptune 2nd hand.

Ended up reviewing it here

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/qdc-neptune.22828/reviews#review-26941


Aaaand yeah, based on this and what my circle's said about the Uranus QDC has to up their lower level offerings to be competitive, especially considering Chi-fi today. Would love to try some of their higher-end stuff one day so I can really figure 'em out as a brand


----------



## jagujetas72

Late to the party yet again but these sounded pretty fantastic so I had to do them justice with a review! Check it out and like if you like it 





*SeeAudio Yume: A Midrange Dream

*​

*At a Glance:

Overall Rating: S- (S+ to C-)

Category: B (100-300 USD), MSRP: 169 USD, Acquired at: 80 USD (Secondhand Unit)



Pros:*


_Best-in-Class Midrange Performance_
_Gorgeous, Comfortable Build_
_Nice Packaging and Inclusions_
_Incredibly easy to listen to_


*Cons: *


_Lacking Bass Quality_
_Middling Technicalities_

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-yume-anou.24866/review/26946/


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Just found this thread. What is (are) your favourite underrated Chifi IEM?

I'll start! 

Hisenior T2 Classic. Severely underrated IMO


----------



## jagujetas72

bryaudioreviews said:


> Just found this thread. What is (are) your favourite underrated Chifi IEM?
> 
> I'll start!
> 
> Hisenior T2 Classic. Severely underrated IMO


Hi Bryan, fancy seeing you here! 

For me, my current one is the Audiosense DT300. I also reviewed the DT600 but something about that uncolored reference neutral on the DT300 makes me absolutely go crazy for it.

DT300 is a fantastically resolving set though, with excellent soundstage. Great for ~180$


----------



## InvisibleInk

bryaudioreviews said:


> Just found this thread. What is (are) your favourite underrated Chifi IEM?
> 
> I'll start!
> 
> Hisenior T2 Classic. Severely underrated IMO


KZ AS10
Somehow the folks that made this IEM must have known how good it sounded by listening to this offering before release. Listening to them now gives a room effect that is cohesive, presenting a good 3D image of the music that extends well outside your head, expanding the music into your whole field of view. "Look what we did with off the shelf parts and our skilled assemblers!," those KZ insiders must said , while obviously gloating.


----------



## baskingshark

bryaudioreviews said:


> Just found this thread. What is (are) your favourite underrated Chifi IEM?
> 
> I'll start!
> 
> Hisenior T2 Classic. Severely underrated IMO



Toneking Ninetails. This was the first IEM that started the tunable nozzle thingy.





It has nine potential sound signatures from V shaped to U shaped to neutralish. So very versatile. Very good timbre, but technically maybe not as good as some modern day $100 sets. But the nozzles really work, they ain't gimmicks, the most bassy config can really rattle the jaw, whereas the neutralish bright ones have good treble extension.

Due to the open backed design, the Ninetails have superb soundstage, but very weak isolation. It also looks weird but actually is very comfortable once you know how to wear it. A keeper for me.


----------



## chickenmoon

baskingshark said:


> Toneking Ninetails. This was the first IEM that started the tunable nozzle thingy.



Nope.


----------



## dw1narso

chickenmoon said:


> Nope.


I think it was LZ, right? (forgot the model)


----------



## chickenmoon

dw1narso said:


> I think it was LZ, right? (forgot the model)



LZ A4 but also FLC8s, KZ ED9 & GR and I believe Winintone RG-EB601 too, all came before the 9T. This for the chinese brands I am aware of. Non-chinese there is more, RHA T10 & T20, Echobox Finder & Nomad, Rock Jaw Alpha Genus V2 as well as (all?) Trinity IEMs, Accutone Gemini HD (might be chinese, not sure). Etymotic ER series IEMs are probably the oldest with a nozzle based tuning system I would guess (acoustic impedance filters to be purchased separately from the IEMs however in this case).


----------



## raymanh (Oct 4, 2021)

1clearhead said:


> Haha, that person was me.
> 
> I still highly recommend them, but I just can't get the seller to sell them through Aliexpress, Penon Audio, or other overseas online stores since they're so new at trying to market their own products. Unfortunately, the only way to get them is through their Taobao online store or other partner Taobao stores from China. Even though they do deliver globally from their own store, unless you know Chinese, the other possible way to get them is through an agent from Taobao that will order them and get them delivered for you.
> 
> ...



[Got a pair of BFB Larks]

Well I managed to find them on Shopee (I live in Asia) and they were delivered just now.

They really do come with a lot, a nice case, a useful tin, 6 tips (wide and narrow bores), and a pair of foams. They're pretty hefty for a bullet, very solid. The cable is nice too, doesn't tangle but quite a lot of microphonics.

Now I'm very inexperienced when it comes to audio. I cannot accurately pick out things like other people on here can. Mid bass bleed, what is that? What I can notice is the general balance (bass, treble) and how 'detailed' they sound and how-far-away-the-music-feels-like-it's-coming-from (HFATMFLICF).

The only other things I can compare these with are my Blon BL03's, MH755 (but not yet, doing MMCX mod), and M40x. I'll do a comparison with the Blons in a bit, but first impressions are they seem pretty good. Bear in mind I've listened to Aria's once and thought they were just OK. I've tried about 5 or so sub $200 IEMs and thought they were all OK, nothing's really blown me away. Actually thinking about it I have tried some more expensive IEMs like the JVC HA-FD01, again it felt like a step above but not amazing. This is maybe because I don't use, and never have used, a quality external amp/DAC. I just my non-LG non-Asus phone's 3.5mm out. I've always preferred my M40x's, even to that JVC. So, I'm not sure this 'review' is even gonna be useful to the majority of people on here.


----------



## 1clearhead

raymanh said:


> [Got a pair of BFB Larks]
> 
> Well I managed to find them on Shopee (I live in Asia) and they were delivered just now.
> 
> ...


Yea, for the price, they can't be beat. The detachable cables can easily be swapped for better ones, since the ones that come with them does have microphonics. Though, that can be easily fixed with the included shirt clip attachment. The main picture here is how it manages to match and compete with most of my higher tier of IEM's I've reviewed during the years and how they can be purchased at a fraction of the many expensive one's that I personally own. Finally, they truly perform much higher then their price point when external AMP/DAC is added and you'll definitely clearly hear the benefits of the hi-end sound quality they are capable of demonstrating. In my book, they are 6mm micro DD's that sound like a mature beast and shouldn't have no business in belonging at such low price bracket.

Glad you liked them!...and I hope you get to try them with an AMP/DAC.

-Clear


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Oct 5, 2021)

thanks for the reply guys. this thread is pretty cool


----------



## bryaudioreviews

jagujetas72 said:


> Hi Bryan, fancy seeing you here!
> 
> For me, my current one is the Audiosense DT300. I also reviewed the DT600 but something about that uncolored reference neutral on the DT300 makes me absolutely go crazy for it.
> 
> DT300 is a fantastically resolving set though, with excellent soundstage. Great for ~180$


thanks for the reply. I have not tried the DT300 / DT600 brothers. Hoping to try them one day. My friend, @ywheng89 seems to like them both very much!


----------



## ywheng89

bryaudioreviews said:


> thanks for the reply. I have not tried the DT300 / DT600 brothers. Hoping to try them one day. My friend, @ywheng89 seems to like them both very much!


I've not tried the DT300 but yes, i like both the DT200 and 600 a lot! Haha


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

I forgot to post this new IEM here, TKZK Wave. Hybrid set-up


----------



## raymanh (Oct 9, 2021)

*Bamboo Forest Bird Larks (竹林鳥百靈)*

So thoughts on the BFB Larks, comparing them with BLON BL03s. My first ever review/comparison. I'm using the same MH775 large tips on both as they fit me well. Bear in mind that my ears can't pick out specific things unlike most of you guys on here. I can only describe the broader features. I'm also just listing from my 2016 MBP 13's 3.5mm jack. No external amp/DAC. I'm also just sourcing music from watching Youtube videos, which is what I usually do.

Listening to older rock tracks first, Meatloaf, Bat out of Hell and Paradise by the Dashboard Light. The BLONs are much better here. Music sounds full, instruments and vocals are similar loudness. The Larks by comparison feel very thin and shrill. Vocals are just as loud as on the BLONs but the instruments just can't be heard as much which makes vocals sound a bit shrill. Also on the Larks, vocals sound like they're directly in the middle of your head. Vocals with the BLONs sound wider.

On to newer, better produced stuff. I listened to Wild Blue by John Mayer. This is a particularly bass heavy track and I find a lot of bass centric IEMs make this sounded very bloated and muddy. The BLONs do exactly this. The Larks sound more precise, clearer. Larks win here.

Havana by Camila Cabello. A much less bassy song, although still modern pop. BLONs sound less bloated here, but still slightly unpleasantly muddy. The Larks sound more precise and clearer. I realised here that the Larks' sound is narrower, more in your head (smaller soundstage?). Everything feels like it's in the center of your head. The BLONs feel like the music is right next to your ears. I slightly prefer that. Overall, I slightly preferred the Larks here.

Something a bit more country, but modern, well produced. Beautiful Stranger by the Marcus King Band. The Larks sounded weird here. Thin. Guitar was very sharp, loud, a little shrill. Vocals thin and comparatively recessed. BLONs feel fuller and more balanced. You can probably see a trend by now. Switching to a cover of Summertime by Billy Strings and Marcus King. BLON sounds fuller. Larks sound thinner and narrower. Vocals are sound a bit thin on the Larks.

On to some female vocals. Carey by Joni Mitchell. Instruments on the BLONs sound much more separated. But too separated. On of the guitars on the left channel sounds too distance. The Larks smaller soundstage(?) brings the instruments closed and it feels more cohesive. Larks are better here. Juice Newton, Angel of the Morning. An older classic. Larger soundstage of the BLONs sound perfect here. A nice and full musical sound. Larks sound good, more precise I guess. But BLONs are my preference here.

Trying something different. Where Do You Go to my Lovely - Peter Sarstedt. The best quality video on Youtube is very low quality. The BLONs sound bad here. Bloated, hissy. The Larks, much much better. I hardly listen to recordings this bad so I'm not considering this in my final verdict.

Lastly, Fernando by ABBA. BLONs, nice and full. Larks, thinner, narrower, more clinical. Well, by now I'm getting tired of typing and swapping earphones and tips. You are, of reading probably too.

*Conclusion*

Overall, for older songs. BLONs, more musical, made me enjoy the music more. Newer, better produced, bass heavy songs - BFB Larks. BLONs sound wider, Larks sound narrower. I can't pick out any differences in 'detail retrieval' or anything analytical like that. Perhaps I've not trained my ears enough for that. Perhaps these details don't become apparent until you listen to higher bit rate recordings with quality external amps and DACs. I don't really know.

Other than sound, they're both equally comfortable in the ear. The BLONs just needed bigger tips. They both insert to the same depth, although I thought the Larks would go deeper given their bullet design, but the connecter sticking out prevents that. The Lark cable is much better in feel and construction, but the microphonics are the worst I've felt in any IEM that I've tried. So despite tangling easily, the BLON cable wins out here.

I learnt a couple of things. Firstly, I didn't expect my preferences to change so much from song to song, even in the same genre. Just shows how it really depends on what you're listening to. Lastly and I think most importantly, it's also got to be said that once I listened to either for a longer period of time, all the differences or apparent faults just kind of disappeared. My ears/brain just adjusted to the sound. I'm sure this is because they're both of similar quality. The same probably can't be said comparing one of these to a $1K+ IEM.

In comparison to my headphones, my M40x's, it's just a completely different story. The M40x's feel full and detailed at the same time. All the energy and musicality of the BLONs without every getting muddy like the BLONs sometimes do. All the detail and 'crispness' of the Larks without their lack of fullness. You get the picture. They sound airier, more instrument separation without them ever feeling distant. Perhaps the best thing is that, unlike these IEMs, the M40x's feel consistently enjoyable. No matter what I listen to, they make me feel it. I think I just prefer headphones.

Anyway, there you go.


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 6, 2021)

raymanh said:


> *Bamboo Forest Bird Larks (竹林鳥百靈)*
> 
> So thoughts on the BFB Larks, comparing them with BLON BL03s. My first ever review/comparison. I'm using the same MH775 large tips on both as they fit me well. Bear in mind that my ears can't pick out specific things unlike most of you guys on here. I can only describe the broader features. I'm also just listing from my 2016 MBP 13's 3.5mm jack. No external amp/DAC. I'm also just sourcing music from watching Youtube videos, which is what I usually do.
> 
> ...


Curious, what kind of ear tips for the Lark did you decide to go with on your review? The LARK's come with a set of small, medium, large "wide-bore" white silicone ear tips, "narrow-bore" black/red silicone ear tips, and one set of "foam type" ear tips. 

Which one did you use for the LARK's? 
1) The white "wide-bore" silicone ear tips
2) The black/red "narrow-bore" silicone ear tips
3) The "foam-type" ear tips

The reason I ask is because it could make the difference on how you hear what you're listening to -stage, image, separation, bass, clarity, etc...

-Clear


----------



## raymanh

1clearhead said:


> Curious, what kind of ear tips for the Lark did you decide to go with on your review? The LARK's come with a set of "wide-bore" white silicone ear tips, "narrow-bore" black/red silicone ear tips, and I believe one "foam type" ear tips. Which one did you use for the LARK's?
> 
> -Clear



I tried both the white/clear wide bores and the standard dark grey ones. I really couldn't tell a difference between them and the wide bores felt flimsier in the ear. In the end the larger MH755 tips were used as these gave a better seal.


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 6, 2021)

raymanh said:


> I tried both the white/clear wide bores and the standard dark grey ones. I really couldn't tell a difference between them and the wide bores felt flimsier in the ear. In the end the larger MH755 tips were used as these gave a better seal.


Yea, those will create a narrow soundstage on the LARK's.
You, can try purchasing better aftermarket wide-bore silicone ear tips. They will definitely make the difference on a bigger stage presence for you.

For the detachable cable: 
You can easily purchase better MMCX budget cables for the LARK, since the price of the LARK's are a third of the BLON's price.

These little upgrades will make the difference on a much more listening enjoyment for the LARK's. 

-Clear


----------



## raymanh

1clearhead said:


> Yea, those will create a narrow soundstage on the LARK's.
> You, can try purchasing better aftermarket wide-bore silicone ear tips. They will definitely make the difference on a bigger stage presence for you.
> 
> For the detachable cable:
> ...



Yeah I'll try to find some wide bores. Do you know of any by any chance that fit the Larks well? I probably need large given the large wide bores that come with the Larks were slightly too small.

I did have a cheap MMCX cable lying around and that fixed the microphonics.


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 6, 2021)

raymanh said:


> Yeah I'll try to find some wide bores. Do you know of any by any chance that fit the Larks well? I probably need large given the large wide bores that come with the Larks were slightly too small.
> 
> I did have a cheap MMCX cable lying around and that fixed the microphonics.


You can try these two stores on Aliexpress.com at the links below...

1) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000284647431.html

2) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32945211096.html?

The large size looks pretty wide in size (15mm) and are pretty cheap in price, too!

Glad to help...

-Clear


----------



## SenorChang8

Please can someone share the links for the Bamboo Forest Bird IEMs? I could only find this but from 0 feedback seller.


----------



## SenorChang8

I managed to fumble around and created an account on the app and found them.


----------



## raymanh (Oct 7, 2021)

SenorChang8 said:


> I managed to fumble around and created an account on the app and found them.



Try on Shopee. Use the Chinese name. That's how I got mine


----------



## SenorChang8

raymanh said:


> Try on Shopee. Use the Chinese name. That's how I got mine


Thanks, that’ll be plan B. Now that I’m on Taobao I’m tempted to buy an ear canal simulator to measure IEM frequency too.


----------



## goms80

Do have any IEM that competes with Kbear Neon in the same price range?


----------



## InvisibleInk

goms80 said:


> Do have any IEM that competes with Kbear Neon in the same price range?


Most single BA units with Knowles unit are still around the $100.00 mark.


----------



## muths66

Just got this excellent dd iem. 
Is using 10.8mm rainbow diagram dd. 
Very good sounding.


----------



## muths66 (Oct 8, 2021)

nice gem


----------



## goms80

InvisibleInk said:


> Most single BA units with Knowles unit are still around the $100.00 mark.



what would be similar to Kbear Neon?


----------



## InvisibleInk

goms80 said:


> what would be similar to Kbear Neon?


  FiiO FA1, AudioSense DT-100, Etymotic ER3SE


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 9, 2021)

I really don't know how BFB (Bamboo Forest Bird) is achieving this odd feat of incredibly well-tuned in-ear earphones for such a low price, but it's just insane the price versus sound quality. Just an example, they just came out with the *BFB Nightingale* and they are almost half the cost of the BFB LARK, which the LARK's are already at a ridiculously low price!...What? But, the sound of the Nightingale, my goodness! I'll even take these over any budget priced micro DD's that dares to compete! Smaller than the LARK, it compliments them very well with a full-bass punch giving you a more bass focused experience without losing any bit of details and micro-details in the process.

BFB Nightingale (plus FR Graph)


BFB LARK (plus FR Graph)


*BFB Nightingale*:
PROS:
Full-bass punch
Clarity
Details/Micro-details
Shirt clip
Incredibly small

CONS:
Non-detachable cables
Details can be slightly dry for some

Current Taobao online price: 49 RMB (roughly around $8 US dollars)


*BFB LARK*:
PROS:
Excellent sub-bass response
Excellent clarity
Excellent details/Micro details
Detachable cables
Shirt clip
Small

CONS:
Microphonic distortion from detachable cables
"Easy fix" -Use of shirt clip, or MMCX cable replacement for better ones

Current Taobao online price: 89 RMB (roughly around $14 US dollars)


BFB Nightingale -link:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.4.27977804w1Gp2v&id=655523923162&scm=1007.12144.95220.42296_0_0&pvid=b1f2d588-4e3e-4429-9edf-5f6d4fda928c&utparam={"x_hestia_source":"42296","x_object_type":"item","x_hestia_subsource":"default","x_mt":0,"x_src":"42296","x_pos":4,"wh_pid":-1,"x_pvid":"b1f2d588-4e3e-4429-9edf-5f6d4fda928c","scm":"1007.12144.95220.42296_0_0","x_object_id":655523923162}

BFB LARK -link:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.599e2e8dZjY8Sk&id=646162316475&_u=9206rtltra055a

Glad to share my latest experience to anyone interested

-Clear


----------



## jagujetas72 (Oct 9, 2021)

1clearhead said:


> I really don't know how BFB (Bamboo Forest Bird) is achieving this odd feat of incredibly well-tuned in-ear earphones for such a low price, but it's just insane the price versus sound quality. Just an example, they just came out with the *BFB Nightingale* and they are almost half the cost of the BFB LARK, which the LARK's are already at a ridiculously low price!...What? But, the sound of the Nightingale, my goodness! I'll even take these over any budget priced micro DD's that dares to compete! Smaller than the LARK, it compliments them very well with a full-bass punch giving you a more bass focused experience without losing any bit of details and micro-details in the process.
> 
> 
> *BFB Nightingale*:
> ...


I just found a Lark on shopee, I don't know if it's a reseller or what not but I hope it's legit. Will be pulling the trigger now, excited to review them 😁 I love me some nice micro-DDs.

Any word on how to get the Amazing? I would prefer if I could buy them both already 🙂

Thanks for the tip Clear!


----------



## raymanh

jagujetas72 said:


> I just found a Lark on shopee, I don't know if it's a reseller or what not but I hope it's legit. Will be pulling the trigger now, excited to review them 😁 I love me some nice micro-DDs.
> 
> Any word on how to get the Amazing? I would prefer if I could buy them both already 🙂
> 
> Thanks for the tip Clear!



I'll be interested to hear your take on it and compare it to my 'impressions' a page back.


----------



## Nimweth

muths66 said:


> Just got this excellent dd iem.
> Is using 10.8mm rainbow diagram dd.
> Very good sounding.


That looks similar in shape to the KBEAR Believe and Diamond.


----------



## muths66

muths66 said:


> nice gem


yup


----------



## 1clearhead

jagujetas72 said:


> I just found a Lark on shopee, I don't know if it's a reseller or what not but I hope it's legit. Will be pulling the trigger now, excited to review them 😁 I love me some nice micro-DDs.
> 
> Any word on how to get the Amazing? I would prefer if I could buy them both already 🙂
> 
> Thanks for the tip Clear!


I checked on "Shopee" and found the BFB AMAZING at the link below...
https://shopee.ph/ゎぉ-Bamboo-Forest-...t-K-Song-E-i.492575486.8382873517?position=29

Hope this helps...

-Clear


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Oct 12, 2021)

I created another Audiosense T800 review thread since I can't find the original review thread on Audiosense T800 anymore.

Check out my Audiosense T800 review, Thank you fellow head-fier mates.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-t800-new-thread.25487/


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Checkout my review of TKZK Wave.






Link:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tkzk-wave.25480/reviews#review-27068


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Oct 21, 2021)

I just received my KZ ZEX, I'll post my review on this one within week.


----------



## lushmelody

The $20~ offerings are so good this year. Would be nice a comparison between KZ and CCZ. I personally would like those compared to the "premium" double driver segment too (like Hidizs MS2 Mermaid and the upcoming Tri Meteor).


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Nov 1, 2021)

KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:


*KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?

_Aurora review done! Review link here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-aurora.25392/review/27119/_

*TKZK Wave* - $39usd, 1DD+1BA. neutral to neutral bright tuning, pretty lean bass and mids, treble can be a bit bright. Reminds me of the HM, but with metallic BA timbre and the usual BA/hybrid characteristics.

_TKZK Wave review done! Review link here - __https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tkzk-wave.25480/review/27146/_

*BGVP DH5* - $85usd, 1DD+4BA. A pretty analogue U-shaped sounding IEM, albeit haunted with its 5kHz treble peak... which might be an issue to some. To my ears, I do not find it much of an issue as I find it to add a bit of excitement to an otherwise smooth sounding treble.

_BGVP DH5 review done! Review link here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dh5.25524/review/27175/_

Frequency Response graphs for all 3 IEMs are shown below. If you have any questions regarding any of these IEMs, feel free to let me know and I'll get back to you asap.

Full reviews for all 3 IEMs will be out soon. Stay tuned.


​


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we look at the SeeAudio Bravery on Headfonia! Article by @nanotechnos 
https://www.headfonia.com/seeaudio-bravery-review/


----------



## eridenti

1clearhead said:


> I checked on "Shopee" and found the BFB AMAZING at the link below...
> https://shopee.ph/ゎぉ-Bamboo-Forest-Bird-Stunning-HIFI-Ear-Headphones-Enthusiasts-With-Silicon-Wheat-K-Song-E-i.492575486.8382873517?position=29
> 
> Hope this helps...
> ...


The shop is quite suspicious - no reviews, no items sold, random string of numbers and letters for a username. It's pretty common in Shopee, Lazada (probably Aliexpress too) to have scam stores like that unfortunately. Sometimes fake listings have random symbols on the item name, or the shop's location is local despite being an overseas product that's not popular enough to have resellers in local stores.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Mates, check out my review on KZ ZEX.

Link:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-kz-zex.25502/reviews#review-27117


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> *KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?
> ...



KB Ear Aurora review done!

I compared it with KB Ear BElieve and BLON BL03 and called it the true BLON BL-03 successor.

Click the link below to find out why 

link to review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-aurora.25392/review/27119/


----------



## G777

bryaudioreviews said:


> KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> *KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?
> ...


Looks like the TKZK (lol what a name) Wave could be pretty decent if you add a Moondrop or Tanchjim filter to it to smooth out the peaks.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

G777 said:


> Looks like the TKZK (lol what a name) Wave could be pretty decent if you add a Moondrop or Tanchjim filter to it to smooth out the peaks.



I agree. Would be trying that after the review period.


----------



## Nimweth

Coming soon.... IKKO OH1s.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> *KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?
> ...



TKZK Wave review done. Had high hopes for this but kind of fell flat in the end. Nevertheless, decent first try as their debut.

Do check out my review if you guys are interested. Thank you

TKZK Wave review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tkzk-wave.25480/review/27146/


----------



## bryaudioreviews

G777 said:


> Looks like the TKZK (lol what a name) Wave could be pretty decent if you add a Moondrop or Tanchjim filter to it to smooth out the peaks.


Slater mod might work too. I can see the Wave being super enjoyable without the wonky wavy treble peaks.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> *KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?
> ...



BGVP DH5 review done. A "decent" hybrid IMO, but YMMW (thanks to the 5kHz peak).

Do check it out if you guys are interested - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dh5.25524/review/27175/


----------



## Dobrescu George

It seems that lately more and more Chifi IEMs are joining the "good sounding" category, so today I am sharing my full in-depth written review about Adonis, an IEM made by Queen Of Audio, with a really nice overall sound, good ergonomics, and a beautiful aesthetic. 

What makes this one special is the implementation of nice aesthetics, together with a V-Shaped sound, full, deep and warm bass, warm midrange, and a sparkly treble with good detail. 

More info and comparisons with other IEMs in the full written review~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/11/qoa-queen-of-audio-adonis-iems-looks-matter-but-sound.html


----------



## r31ya

Queen of audio...
sorry for a bit of tangent but what happened to TFZ Queen line?
I remember when i get my ol TFZ King Pro for its great bass and slight v sig. 
TFZ Queen impresses me with its intimate, vocal forward like whisper in your ear forward presentation.

I heard there is a newer TFZ Queen, but from the review i don't think it carry on its older sig. And it somehow didn't reach my shores, only TFZ S2 Pro and TFZ live series does.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Mates, Check out my review on BGVP DH5

Link: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dh5.25524/reviews


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Nov 22, 2021)

KZ ZEX / TRN VX Pro / Cat Ear HITAM / Smabat Proto 1.0 - Unboxing and First Look​
Just received a few new IEMs. Here are my first impressions:

*KZ Zex* - _$22usd, 1DD+1EST_. Fun sounding. Thick punchy boomy bass, splashy thin treble. Coherency isn't the best (very noticeable separation from the DD and "EST" driver), timbre isn't the best, and technicalities are below-average. I also doubt that the "EST" driver used is real. Nonetheless, I find it fun-sounding and enjoyable for Hip Hop.

*CatEar HITAM* - _$25usd, 1DD_. Quite bad. lo-fi, boomy, hazy... eww. Left unit has driver flex. Packaging and accessories are cute though.

*TRN VX Pro* - _$88usd, 1DD+8BA_. V-shaped sound signature. Full-bodied punchy bass, forward intimate vocals, energetic treble, decent soundstage width, above-average technicalities (for the price). Not bad for $80usd. However, bass is slightly slow and bleeds into the mids, treble can come off as sharp and splashy, BA timbre, incoherencies between drivers.

_VX Pro review done! Link to review here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-vx-pro-1dd-8bas.25493/review/27336/_

*Smabat Proto 1.0* - _$88usd, modular 1DD_. I am a MASSIVE fan of this. Interchangeable bass filter, interchangeable nozzle filter, interchangeable drivers. This IEM is FULLY Modular and you can customize it to your liking. With one driver, you get a total of 6 different sound configurations. I have a total of 2 different drivers here so it means that I get a whopping *12 different sound configurations*. For $88usd (+$15usd for another driver), IMO this is a major steal. No matter what your sound preferences are, you will be able to find a configuration that suits your taste and needs. A separate post for Smabat Proto 1.0 will be made to showcase the different filters and driver configurations.


Frequency Response graphs for all 4 IEMs are shown below. If you have any questions regarding any of these IEMs, feel free to let me know and I'll get back to you asap.

Full reviews for all 4 IEMs will be out soon. Stay tuned.



​


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Checkout my review on AUDIOSENSE DT100, mates.

Link:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt100.24912/reviews


----------



## Nimweth

IKKO OH1S arrived. Burning in. First impressions are that there is a lot of detail, a lovely soundstage and well balanced bass. More to come.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Fellow Head-fiers, Check out my review in CCA CA16 pro. Please click the link below:





https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-ca16-pro.25542/reviews


----------



## H T T

Does anyone have an BQEYZ Autumn impressions?


----------



## lushmelody

H T T said:


> Does anyone have an BQEYZ Autumn impressions?


I'm also curious... 46 impedance, the $200 price. Bold


----------



## PhonoPhi

lushmelody said:


> I'm also curious... 46 impedance, the $200 price. Bold


Autumn is the time of high impedance


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

H T T said:


> Does anyone have an BQEYZ Autumn impressions?



I'll test one maybe in 1 to 2 weeks later.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

PhonoPhi said:


> Autumn is the time of high impedance



It was still easy to drive as BQEYZ told me a few days ago since it was also my concern.


----------



## Nimweth

Imagine if you can a Heart Mirror with more bass and a huge soundstage with immediacy, fast transient attack and airy treble. That's the IKKO OH1S combined with the Xduoo X20. I'm a happy bunny. Review coming soon.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we check out the Kiwi Orchestra on HFN. Article by @Aerosphere 
https://www.headfonia.com/kiwi-ears-orchestra-review/


----------



## TheVortex

Here is my take on the new Tin Hifi P1 Plus


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Am I too late on this one?

Check out my review of Audiosense AQ0.

Link: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-aq0.25100/reviews


----------



## Infoseeker (Nov 16, 2021)

I got an ikko OH2 Opal in white. For those interested:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh2-opal.25553/reviews#review-27291

Overall a positive experience. Not for critical listening. More an "audiophile" iem than a hi-fidelity one.

Fit is an amazing gimmick it has. It's novel nozzle/eartip setup fits me really well. My right ear feels less "full" before needing to jump down one eartip size on the right (just remember I am 1 person for such a statement on fit).


----------



## goms80

Nimweth said:


> Imagine if you can a Heart Mirror with more bass and a huge soundstage with immediacy, fast transient attack and airy treble. That's the IKKO OH1S combined with the Xduoo X20. I'm a happy bunny. Review coming soon.


Would it consider it to sound neutral? I saw some reviews out there saying that.


----------



## Nimweth (Nov 17, 2021)

goms80 said:


> Would it consider it to sound neutral? I saw some reviews out there saying that.


The OH1S is a neutrally tuned IEM but it is not as bright as the Heart Mirror. It manages to combine neutrality with excitement which is an unusual quality. It sounds warmer than the Heart Mirror and has a larger soundstage.


----------



## ChrisOc

Nimweth said:


> The OH1S is a neutrally tuned IEM but it is not as bright as the Heart Mirror. It manages to combine neutrality with excitement which is an unusual quality. It sounds warmer than the Heart Mirror and has a larger soundstage.


I agree with your assessment completely. 

I would add that having listened to them for a couple of weeks, they sound better and better to my ears. The treble spike seems to have disappeared, which makes for high resolution neutrality, without unnecessary peaks.


----------



## goms80

Nimweth said:


> The OH1S is a neutrally tuned IEM but it is not as bright as the Heart Mirror. It manages to combine neutrality with excitement which is an unusual quality. It sounds warmer than the Heart Mirror and has a larger soundstage.


Interesting. I want to take a look at the review later. I already had a Heart Mirror.


----------



## Nimweth

ChrisOc said:


> I agree with your assessment completely.
> 
> I would add that having listened to them for a couple of weeks, they sound better and better to my ears. The treble spike seems to have disappeared, which makes for high resolution neutrality, without unnecessary peaks.


I think the OH1S is superb. Testing is in progress and I am compiling my review. I agree about the improvement, I have burnt them in for 100 hours and they are now smooth throughout the range and sound great with all genres. The timbre is very good with no BA sharpness.


----------



## Nimweth

I have been comparing the OH1S with the TRI i4 and the Tin T3, both of which are dual hybrids with the Knowles 33518 BA. The OH1S falls between the two in tonality with the i4 having a lush, warm "analogue" character and the T4 being neutral/bright. The three have excellent soundstage with the i4 having a "soft focus" imaging, the T3 showing good width and depth but the OH1S is more focused and precise in imaging and separation. It is a very interesting comparison. The 33518 BA is beautifully tuned in the OH1S and has a clean natural timbre.


----------



## Nimweth

Try this on the OH1S, amazing!


----------



## ChrisOc

Nimweth said:


> Try this on the OH1S, amazing!



Wow! Wow! And Wow again! 

Not my type of music but boy, they make the OH1S sing.


----------



## Nimweth

ChrisOc said:


> Wow! Wow! And Wow again!
> 
> Not my type of music but boy, they make the OH1S sing.


Absolutely! Edge of the seat stuff!


----------



## goms80

Nimweth said:


> I have been comparing the OH1S with the TRI i4 and the Tin T3, both of which are dual hybrids with the Knowles 33518 BA. The OH1S falls between the two in tonality with the i4 having a lush, warm "analogue" character and the T4 being neutral/bright. The three have excellent soundstage with the i4 having a "soft focus" imaging, the T3 showing good width and depth but the OH1S is more focused and precise in imaging and separation. It is a very interesting comparison. The 33518 BA is beautifully tuned in the OH1S and has a clean natural timbre.


Liking him. Wanting to see his review. I'm looking for a neutral IEM, rich in detail and separation.


----------



## ChrisOc

goms80 said:


> Liking him. Wanting to see his review. I'm looking for a neutral IEM, rich in detail and separation.


I will also post my review soon, so you have another one to read.....😉


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Nov 18, 2021)

Moondrop Nekocake, Kotori Dauntless, Kotori Vampire, TRN TA2 - Mini Review​​​*Moondrop Nekocake* -_ $42.99usd, 1DD TWS._ Decent set of TWS. Has 5 preset tuning options built in and accessible within the Moondrop Link app (assuming you have access to the app). The stock tuning, called "Balanced", is meh. Wooly bass, honky mids, relaxed upper mids and smooth treble. Reminds me a bit of Sony ZX-110. Overall, a bit weird and not for me. However, changing the tuning preset to "Classic Moondrop" totally changed the Nekocake into a much better TWS IEM…

With the "Classic Harman" preset, it is Harman Neutral now. Lean clean sub-bass focused bass, lean mids, slightly hot upper mids and smooth treble. For a $42.99usd TWS with Harman tuning, I have no complaints. Sure, it is lacking in resolution, detail, texture, note weight, soundstage is small, imaging is bad… but come on, for a TWS this price, you can't expect too much.

If you are looking for a budget Harman tuned TWS and have access to the Moondrop Link app, I highly recommend the Nekocake. Just remember to change the tuning preset to "Classic Harman". *- 4/5 *


> *note: I can't seem to measure the Nekocake with my IEC711. Not sure why. If anyone is able to help, do PM me.




*Kotori Dauntless* -_ $66usd~, 1DD._ Bright. Unique and niche tuning. Vocal and treble focused. VERY GENRE SPECIFIC. Technicality wise, Dauntless is great. Highly resolving, bright, detailed, technical, great imaging, great soundstage, with fast and tight bass. For the price point that it is in (sub-$100usd), it is easily one of the better performers in terms of technicalities. However, its tuning is unique… uniquely bright.

I find that the best way to enjoy these is to listen to them at a low volume. Let the upper mids, treble and technicalities shine. With certain tracks, mostly instrumental, they are pretty nice. But once the vocals come in, especially female vocals, oh my…. They sound screeching. I am already listening to them at pretty low volumes, but once the female vocals come in, I have to turn them down even more. Overall, it is ok. amazing technicalities with a very niche tuning for the selected few trebleheads. *- 3/5


Kotori Vampire* _- unreleased, 1BA._ Warm neutral. These are pretty nice. Good warm bass, good timbre for a BA, good warm mids, and warm full sounding vocals. Reminds me of a warmer KBEar Neon. Treble here overall is pretty smooth with no hints of sibilance. However, the 5kHz dip might be a concern for you if you like treble resolution as I find it to takw away a bit of clarity in return for a smoother response. Anyways, not complaining. I'd rather have smooth treble than peaky treble. Overall, pretty decent. I quite like this. Cant wait for Kotori to officially release these to the public *- 4/5


TRN TA2* _- $49.80usd, 1DD+2BA._ Warm V-shaped. This is literally a cheaper KBEar Robin/CCZ Plume. If you like that kind of Warm V shaped tuning, the TRN TA2 is for you. It is cheaper than both Robin/Plume and it can achieve around 90%+ of what those 2 can do. Deep rumbly thick bass, thick mids, smooth treble, good coherency for hybrid…. This is déjà vu. Just imagine my KB Ear Robin review, but with a notch lower in detail/resolution and there you go…. My TRN TA2 review is done. If I were to choose between the 3 (TA2, Robin, Plume), I will take TA2 as it is the cheapest. Overall, a very enjoyable set for Hip Hop/EDM and gym sessions.* - 3.5/5*


Huge thanks to MOONDROP, SHENZHENAUDIO, Kotori Audio, Ray Tan, Trn Petter for sending these out to me for review. I am not at all compensated by them and all thoughts and opinions are my own.

_Purchase links here (non-affiliated):
1. Moondrop Nekocake - https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...0-touch-operation-5-tunings-push-button-reset
1. Kotori Dauntless - https://sg.e1personalaudio.com/coll...roducts/kotori-audio-dauntless-in-ear-monitor
1. Kotori Vampire - N/A
1. TRN TA2 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003439404254.html_


*








*​


----------



## Nimweth

IKKO OH1S Review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1s.25362/reviews


----------



## goms80

If we were to analyze a certain sound signature consistent with reality, I say reality in the sense that we hear sounds naturally, would it be possible to find?

I see that some signatures emphasize certain soundtracks, and this ends up taking away the “originality” of the sound.

Not that it's bad, but it's just a perception I had.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 21, 2021)

goms80 said:


> If we were to analyze a certain sound signature consistent with reality, I say reality in the sense that we hear sounds naturally, would it be possible to find?
> 
> I see that some signatures emphasize certain soundtracks, and this ends up taking away the “originality” of the sound.
> 
> Not that it's bad, but it's just a perception I had.


So you want neutral natural sounding iems? There are several recommendation for it.
If you want to enjoy music as the recording artist wants it, get that neutral natural sounding iems.

In IEMs SQ, plenty others have tendency to want something more at specifics range. I want to hear the bass easier, i want it to have sharper airier percussion, i want to vocalist to whisper to my ear or i want the vocalist to stood in front of me. Thus there are plenty iem with all different SQ.

In recording tone, personally, while natural/original sound is good, its a bit misguided if a person way too focused on how to make the sound as natural as possible.
Its not bad mind you, but they need to consider the entire music pieces, and from there they ask, what kind of tone fits better in this piece. whether they need it to be  more metallic, or a bit higher pitched, or things like that. of course, Its depend on what music style they are aim for. Analogue is not the only direction.


----------



## goms80

r31ya said:


> So you want neutral natural sounding iems? There are several recommendation for it.
> If you want to enjoy music as the recording artist wants it, get that neutral natural sounding iems.
> 
> In IEMs SQ, plenty others have tendency to want something more at specifics range. I want to hear the bass easier, i want it to have sharper airier percussion, i want to vocalist to whisper to my ear or i want the vocalist to stood in front of me. Thus there are plenty iem with all different SQ.
> ...


Yes, the items would be like that.

Sometimes I find it interesting to have a stereo that focuses on a specific sound characteristic. As you gave as an example, having a sound with more treble.

However, it is also a spectacle, having a natural sound with beautiful details that make us immerse ourselves in the music. This is an enveloping part of the sound.

Of course, we can have a sound with an emphasis on the treble with the present details.

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Got mine an hour ago, Surprisingly this is an easy to drive, love the neutral-warmish smooth tuning overall. Using the treble filter vent.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> KZ ZEX / TRN VX Pro / Cat Ear HITAM / Smabat Proto 1.0 - Unboxing and First Look​
> Just received a few new IEMs. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> *KZ Zex* - _$22usd, 1DD+1EST_. Fun sounding. Thick punchy boomy bass, splashy thin treble. Coherency isn't the best (very noticeable separation from the DD and "EST" driver), timbre isn't the best, and technicalities are below-average. I also doubt that the "EST" driver used is real. Nonetheless, I find it fun-sounding and enjoyable for Hip Hop.
> ...



VX Pro review done!

Overall, not bad for the price, but nothing mind-blowing or interesting. stock accessories are pretty bad for the price.

Link to review here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-vx-pro-1dd-8bas.25493/review/27336/


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

*Check out my review of KB Ear Robin:



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kb-ear-robin.25361/reviews#review-27373*


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Nov 26, 2021)

*Check out my review of AUDIOSENSE DT200*

 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-dt200.24239/reviews


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

*Mates, checkout my review in KZ EDC*

*https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-edc.25549/reviews
*


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

I'm kinda a latecomer on posting my review on KB Ear Lark. Please check it out, mates.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-lark.24761/reviews


----------



## ChrisOc

My take on the Ikko OH1S:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ikko-oh1s.25362/reviews


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

*Check out my review on KZ ZEX Pro **here**. Thanks mates.



*


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s... 

Here’s a quick impression of the *CCA CRA* and *KZ ZEX PRO* 

 Plus, a quick comparison between *CCA CRA* vs *BFB LARK*, *CCA CRA* vs *KZ ZEX PRO*, and *KZ ZEX PRO* vs *CCA NRA* vs *KZ ZEX*.

Click on the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/post-16720520
Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Tin T3 Plus, BQEYZ Autumn, Aune x1s GT, Cat Ear HITAM - Another Quadruple Review 🔥​


> One of these is severely overhyped IMO


 


> Announcement 📢: Shameless self-plug, but I've just created my own headfi thread. If you are interested in my reviews, feel free to give me a follow there! You can ask me anything and I'll do my best to answer. Click here for the link to my thread or find it as part of my head-fi signature. link to thread here.​


 

*Tin HiFi T3 Plus *- _$69usd, 1DD_. To sum up the Tin T3 plus in one sentence, it is: "Great Harman tuning, cheap driver, underwhelming technicalities". The Tin T3 Plus is yet another Harman tuned IEM in this market oversaturated with Harman tuned IEM. Is it better than its more expensive competitors though? In my very honest opinion, not really. However, let's start by stating what's great with the Tin T3 Plus. Smooth Harman tuning, good bass quantity, natural and open mids, smooth treble, wide soundstage, and $10usd cheaper than the Aria. 

 Although Tin T3 Plus has good tuning, I find its technicalities to be below average. Soundstage here is good. With good width and decent height, but transients are smeared and soft, imaging is a bit hazy, bass lacks any sort of texture or definition (one-note-y bass), extensions on both ends isn't the greatest, and detail retrieval is meh at best. For those that have tried the Aria, just imagine the Tin T3 Plus as a level below in terms of technicalities. Overall, pretty underwhelming as these are hyped to the moon (with some reviewers giving them 5/5). Sure, the tuning here is good, but Tin HiFi could've opted for a better driver as the LCP driver inside the T3 Plus sounds "cheap". With mediocre technicalities, bass/treble extension, and the biggest issue of them all, its bass… as the bass here lacks any sort of definition and texture. 

 With Aria only being $10usd more, I don’t see any reason why would you want to save that $10usd. With $10usd more, you are getting a similarly Harman tuned IEM with slightly better technicalities, slightly better bass, slightly better extension and much better accessories. The thin stock cable, soft eartips, and carrying pouch of the Tin T3 Plus is pretty bad, especially when put side to side with the Aria.

If Tin HiFi priced the Tin T3 Plus around $55usd, I would've given this a higher score. But at its retail price of $69usd, I'd rather spend $10usd more for the Moondrop Aria. Sorry Tin Hifi, use a better driver or price your products lower next time. *- 3.5/5*


*BQEYZ Autumn* _- $199usd, 13mm 1DD driver._ I'll start off this review by saying that I love the BQEYZ Autumn. With 3 interchangeable tunings (treble, normal, bass), a huge 13mm 1DD driver, great fit, great tuning, and above-average technicalities, the BQEYZ Autumn is an absolute beast. 

 Let's start by talking about the interchangeable tuning. BQEYZ uses magnets for their interchangeable bass ports, and I have to say that this is hands down the best execution of an interchangeable filter I've tried and seen. Changing the filters are so effortless and easy, it makes me ACTUALLY wants to change filters for once. In terms of sound, with "normal" mode, the tuning here is Harman-like, with a slight added sparkle up top in the 4kHz treble region. With "bass" mode, I'd describe it as Harman-warm… imagine KBEar Aurora but with better technicalities. With "treble" mode, I'd describe the sound as neutral bright…. Imagine HZSound Heart Mirror, but with a much bigger driver and a more open presentation. Keep in mind that the slight 4kHz peak will be there no matter the tuning mode you choose. So if you are sensitive to lower treble, the Autumn might not be for you.

Out of the 3 tuning choices, my favourite is "normal" mode as it is the most balanced of all. "Bass" mode adds note weight, warmth, thickness and punch to the bass; but it can be too bassy at times. "Treble" mode tames the bass, "tightens" the bass with better-perceived bass texture, makes midrange open and transparent; but vocals can be a bit too forward and the 4kHz peak becomes quite noticeable (and peaky at times). "Normal" mode is like the perfect medium: with good note weight, good bass texture, good warmth, warm natural midrange, and sparkly treble without any hint of peakiness. 

 In terms of technicalities, the BQEYZ is no slouch too. BQEYZ Autumn has a huge presentation thanks to its big 13mm 1DD driver. With a huge expansive soundstage, "out of your head" imaging, and above-average detail retrieval. Now, in terms of resolution, I personally find the Tanchjim Oxygen to be a notch above, and KBEar BElieve to be a lot more resolving than the BQEYZ Autumn. However, those IEMs aren't without their own issues too. I'll compare them in my BQEYZ Autumn full review so stay tuned if you are interested.

The BQEYZ Autumn isn't perfect too. The 4kHz peak, microdetail retrieval isn't the best, and imaging although wide, isn't the most accurate and sharp. However, the pros outweigh the cons here.

I have been using the Autumn for almost 2 weeks now, and I have to say… I really like the Autumn. Although not perfect, it got a lot of things right. With great OOTB tuning, interchangeable tuning, great soundstage, above-average technicalities, the BQEYZ Autumn is hard to hate and easy to love. Great job BQEYZ. *- 4.5/5*


*Aune X1s GT* - _$319.99usd, desktop DAC/Amp. _The 8th Generation of the Aune X1s series. Sabre ES9038 DAC, 4 special filter ("drive") modes, PLL (Phase Locked Loop) Technology, with a maximum output power of 1200mW at 32 Ohms (BAL) and 320mW at 32 Ohm (SE)… its no surprise that the Aune X1s GT is a very powerful DAC/Amp combo.  

In terms of sound quality, I would describe the Aune X1s GT to be warm-neutral, musical yet resolving. Soundstage is very wide, instrument separation is great, transients are sharp and clean, bass is tight and punchy, midrange is neutral and transparent, and treble is really well extended with no hints of harshness or sibilance. Overall sound signature I would describe as neutral, with a slight hint of warmth - or some might call it, warm neutral. It is pretty dynamic too, maybe just a hair under the Zen CAN. Imaging is pretty spot on and accurate, and it images wide.

 Now, depending on the filter that you chose (there's 4 in total), there will be some slight differences in terms of SQ. There are 2 modes, each with 2 different algorithms: Standard Mode (general / headphone) and Pure Mode (general / headphone). Since my testing is done mostly with headphones, I find that setting the x1s GT to "headphone" just sounds better than "general". Dynamics are better, bass is punchier, overall sound isn't as flat nor dull. 

 In terms of the difference between Standard Mode and Pure Mode, Standard mode sounds like a "slow roll-off filter". It is smoother more natural sounding, edges are slightly rounded off and smoothed, not as sharp, bass not as tight. However, to my ears, sounds like there is a hint more mid-bass, which can make bass come off as punchier and "bloatier" depending on how you want to see it. Vocals just a hint more relaxed, not as tight sounding.

Pure Mode, on the other hand, is probably a faster filter. Edges are sharper, punchier tighter bass, speedier transient…

After testing out all 4 filter ("drive") modes for a week, my personal favourite is Pure Mode (headphones). However, I can also see myself using the Standard Mode (headphone) too with headphones like Sennheiser HD600 and KBEar BElieve. As long as you are using the "headphone" algorithm and not "general", you're fine.

In terms of power, the Aune X1s GT is no slouch too. It is able to drive everything that I throw at it, including the Final e5000 in balanced mode. Keep in mind that the Tri TK2 (BAL) and iFi Zen DAC (BAL) both failed to drive the Final e5000.

Overall, I am very impressed with the Aune X1s GT. In my full review, I will go through each of its outputs, specs, filter modes, and compare the Aune X1s GT with other sources like the iFi Zen DAC, iFi Zen CAN, Tri TK2, and many more. Stay tuned! In the meantime, here's my rating - 4.5/5


*CatEar Hitam* -_ $25usd, 1DD._ Some might recall that I've already reviewed this like a month ago. However, it was DOA (Dead On Arrival), with very bad driver flex and channel imbalance. CatEar Hitam saw my review and was kind enough to send me a new pair immediately. The representative on AliExpress also told me that they have "enhanced the stability of all CatEar Hitam and retested them at the factory". Even though my first unit came with very bad channel balance and driver flex, I am glad that CatEar took action immediately and sent me a new pair.

They also retuned the HITAM after my evaluation. As you can see from the FR graph below, they drastically reduce the bass, making the HITAM much more balanced sounding. Bass isn't as boomy dark and dull, and midrange now is much clearer. Technicality wise, it is still pretty bad. With hazy imaging, bad detail retrieval, and below-average instrument separation. Soundstage is average.

However, with everything fixed now, is the CatEar Hitam finally good enough for recommending? Sadly, the answer is still no. At $25usd, it seems like the CatEar Hitam is more of a "consumer-grade" product rather than an "audiophile-grade" product. The 5kHz peak is still very much present, the $5usd TRN MT1 is much better tuned, and the $20usd Tanchjim Tanya is miles better than the CatEar HITAM in comparison at around the same $25usd price.

Thank you CatEar for listening to feedback and taking the initiative to fix what needs to be fixed. However, it is still not good enough. I can't really recommend the CatEar Hitam to anyone other than cat lovers, thanks to the pretty presentation and packaging. Other than that, I can't recommend the CatEar Hitam. *- 2.5/5*


Thank you for your time and thanks for reading. As usual, all FR graphs are shown below. If you guys have any further questions, feel free to ask and I will answer them to the best of my ability. 

_Huge thanks to Tinhifi, BQEYZ, Elle Zhou, Aune audio, CatEar for sending these out for review. The Tin T3 Plus was heavily discounted and the Aune X1s GT is a review tour unit. Others I received free of charge. I am not at all compensated by them and all thoughts and opinions are my own. Purchase links here (non-affiliated):_

_Tin Hifi T3 Plus - https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_pulldZb (link provided by Tinhifi. I do not get any kickback)_
_BQEYZ Autumn (Hifigo) - https://hifigo.com/products/bqeyz-autumn_
_Aune x1s GT (Hifigo) - https://hifigo.com/products/aune-x1s-gt-dac-with-headphone-amp_
_CatEar Hitam (Aliexpress) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...=a2g0o.store_pc_home.hotSpots_6001935610397.0_

_
_


----------



## 1clearhead

bryaudioreviews said:


> Tin T3 Plus, BQEYZ Autumn, Aune x1s GT, Cat Ear HITAM - Another Quadruple Review 🔥​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome review! 

-Clear


----------



## bryaudioreviews

1clearhead said:


> Awesome review!
> 
> -Clear


Thanks man. Appreciate it


----------



## Jenz

Unfortunately, there is little to read about the Toneking TS5 here. A pretty good sounding fun IEM with western tuning, less Asian like KZ or CCA etc. 
Especially more relaxed in higher frequencies. A few days ago I was able to buy second-hand goods on a German second-hand goods site for around 80 €. 
The only drawback is the look with the gears which looks pretty silly. 
There doesn't seem to be a frequency measurement ... why is this model so unknown here ??? 
Are Knowles Drivers in Toneking Models? Sound better than anything I've heard of Chi-Fi brands.


----------



## baskingshark

Jenz said:


> Unfortunately, there is little to read about the Toneking TS5 here. A pretty good sounding fun IEM with western tuning, less Asian like KZ or CCA etc.
> Especially more relaxed in higher frequencies. A few days ago I was able to buy second-hand goods on a German second-hand goods site for around 80 €.
> The only drawback is the look with the gears which looks pretty silly.
> There doesn't seem to be a frequency measurement ... why is this model so unknown here ???
> Are Knowles Drivers in Toneking Models? Sound better than anything I've heard of Chi-Fi brands.



Toneking doesn't really advertise much, and they don't give out review units to reviewers too.

Most of their gear are also not cheap, and it would take a big leap of faith to blind purchase their products at the $100 USD range.

Hence they have a small cult following but aren't too mainstream.

I blind purchased their Toneking Ninetails about 2 years back, it has swappable front/back nozzles to give a various sound permutations, from basshead to neutral. I still have it with me and take it for a spin now and then. It has good timbre but technicalities wise, it has been outclassed by some cheaper CHIFI releases this year.


----------



## LikeHolborn

Anyone know a detailed midrange based engaging sound that's not sibilant or spacious in the treble? Oh and bass should be well incorporated in the music, not sounding louder than it, same goes for midrange vs treble. I appreciate a natural sound. Actually i was looking to bowers and wilkins for a new model of that sound (px7 carbon) since i tried a p5 years ago i found it least incompetent by having a human sound except that it was a minimally dull as bright in the treble (without additional details). I figured with the carbon i might get something that doesn't ignore the midrange and if brighter for being a more expensive model might get a decently detailed headphone for how unnatural it may add to it in the treble. And i heard they're reducing the bass, adding midrange, vocals, changing the treble once again for their newest carbon. I would like something that sounds closer and fun, if you know it. Thanks 😊


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

My review of *See Audio Yume: Midnight:






https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-x-crinacle-yume-midnight.25636/reviews#review-27635*


----------



## wastan

baskingshark said:


> Toneking doesn't really advertise much, and they don't give out review units to reviewers too.
> 
> Most of their gear are also not cheap, and it would take a big leap of faith to blind purchase their products at the $100 USD range.
> 
> ...


Which have outclassed Ninetails? I haven't kept up lately.


----------



## baskingshark

wastan said:


> Which have outclassed Ninetails? I haven't kept up lately.



The Ninetails has good timbre, but in terms of technical performance (eg microdetails, imaging, micro-details and bass tightness), a lot of single DD beat it at sub $100 USD. 

Eg Moondrop Aria 2021, BLON BL-05s, TForce Yuan Li. 

Not to mention a lot of other hybrids/multi BA types too.

In terms of sets with tuning switches that can change the sound signature, the Smabat Proto and TRI Starsea also outclass the Ninetails.


----------



## jagujetas72

Finally got around to posting this review, and yeah, I struggled to put more than a hundred hours worth into these. Musicians might have more luck.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-kz-x-crinacle-crn-zex-pro.25580/review/27646/


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

*My review on BQEYZ Autumn:

*



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-autumn.25555/reviews


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Mates, Check out my review on CCA CRA *HERE**.


*


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Check out my review of  *CCA CA10* *Here*.


----------



## darmanastartes

The BQEYZ Autumn has a safe tuning and many of the advantages inherent to single dynamic driver designs. However, its technical performance is average and certain aspects of its tuning come with trade-offs I would rather not make.
My full review is up on my blog: https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/bqeyz-autumn-review-16b488372a91


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 31, 2022)

Hello fellow head-fier’s! 

Is *BQEYZ Autumn* paving the way to a new kind of tuning? Here’s my quick impression on their latest gem.



About: *BQEYZ*
For more than 20 years, BQEYZ was a company offering only OEM and ODM direct from factory, until 2018 when they released their own branded name, “BQEYZ”, which means “Best Quality for You”. They released several IEM models to date, even their more popular seasonal models like BQEYZ Spring, Summer, and now their current model, Autumn. They are very competitive in the lower to mid-price bracket in an all too familiar Chi-fi world. The design and material used are mid-grade to higher-end grade level, and according to their standards, the quality and affordable price comes first before anything else.



*PACKAGE*
In the package you get a pair of BQEYZ Autumn in-ear monitors. One high quality silver-copper detachable cable. A squared IEM carry case. One set of black “narrow-bore” small-medium-large silicone ear tips, plus another set of gray “wide-bore” small-medium-large silicone ear tips. A small metal plate that houses a gray (bass), gold (normal), and silver (treble) magnetic tuner(s). One magnetic stick. One cleaning brush. Plus, the manual and warranty card.

 SPECS

*MAGNET TUNING SYSTEM*
Marvel has Magneto from the movie X-Men, while BQEYZ has AUTUMN’s magnet tuning system, LOL! And at a price bracket that’s around $199 US dollars, the AUTUMN’s fierce new tuning gives a new meaning to the word “meta-tuning”. So, paving the way to a new kind of tuning, one may think that the new AUTUMN’s magnet tuning system is a gimmick, but think again! They actually work well and undeniably better or faster than many screw-on tuning filters, tuning housing plates, or even plastic tuning switches out there. I’m going to be honest, when I started fiddling with the new magnet tuning, I thought it was going to be just another toy that I will eventually get tired of. But, to my surprise they became fun and kind of addictive changing the different tuning magnets in order to listen to the three different sound signatures, which really works well! I really enjoyed all three tunings. For example, the Gray magnet gives me a very nice bass rumble, which I may hear occasionally. While, the Gold magnet gives me an engaging and lively sounding experience, if I’m up to it. And lastly, the Silver magnets provides me that neutral analytical clarity when needed. To better understand, below is a breakdown of what each tuning magnet does individually with the housing unit.

 Courtesy of Marvel Comics

*SOUND AND TUNING
Gray magnet/Bass:*
The gray magnet creates a deeper bass level giving it a “slight V-shape” sound to the whole signature. It provides good sub-bass extension with nice rumble and a warmer presentation. Unfortunately, the bass level will not please those seeking even a deeper sub-sonic boom for that matter, but it will definitely be very enjoyable for those seeking the right amount of lower bass without drowning the rest of the MID and High frequencies.

*Gold magnet/Normal:*
The gold magnet is basically a normal or “balanced” sound signature where the bass is elevated providing a mild rumble, while the MID’s and treble are slightly clear and forward with the sense of air and transparency. At times, U-shape does come to mind according to some genre’s like rap, hip-hop, EDM, and other related genre’s where the bass and treble does elevate slightly, but all other genre’s will scale to a balanced signature at most.

*Silver magnet/Treble:*
The silver magnet is considered to have more of a treble preference, though it sounds more like “neutral” with an analytical clarity to them. You can actually hear higher-end details from the treble for sure while the bass and midrange is also neutral with the rest of the signature. The sound does come off as slightly cold, but incredibly accurate, to say the least.

*Soundstage and Resolution:*
The Autumn’s soundstage is excellent for its price point with a lively sounding stage presence and quite significantly clear. They demonstrate a slightly better than average wide soundstage due to its clear sounding nature with nice separation, imaging and good layering. The front, height and depth are equally clear and present, but not the best I’ve heard, while the resolution overall is immersive and grand. For some people not wanting to spend more for dynamic drivers, it’s understandable why they may find the Autumn as an end game, IMHO.

*PROS AND CONS:
Pros:*
Exceptionally clear with deep bass, nice vocals, with good timbre and clean details. Great build quality. Attractive detachable cables. Two different type of sets of small, medium, and large silicone ear tips. Superb magnet tuning system with magnet removing stick. Lively and clear soundstage. Beautifully crafted metal housing.

*Cons:*
Not for bass heads. Might be on the bright side for those sensitive to upper-midrange or lower treble peaks. Isolation and seal may be a bit tricky for some. Lacking some micro-details. No comply/foam ear tips.



*My Personal Suggestions and Comments:*
The Autumns are a joy to own, but one note I would like to add is that I found the silicone ear tips a little “off-set” to the tuning making the treble ever so harsh or sibilant. And even after one hundred hours of burning them in, it didn’t make much of a difference. So, when I went through my vast collection of silicone ear tips, I found that the best ear tips that fit and finalizes my personal joy of listening to my music category was the medium silicone ear tips that come with the BLONS (BL01, BL03, etc…) since the tips are slightly longer. Now, there’s no harsh or sibilant peaks! Just pure detail and clarity! Another suggestion would be to change to cable. But, personally that detachable shiny silver-gray cable that comes with them is too “good-looking” to pass on.

*SPECIAL THANKS:*
Finally, I want to give a special thanks to ‘Elle’ and the BQEYZ team for sending the BQEYZ Autumn at a discounted price in return for an honest review. My views on the sound signature may be different or beneficial to some, so please compare my review with others before making your own personal decision whether if this product is right for you, or not. Right now, the cost is currently around $199 US dollars, though price may vary elsewhere due to the country delivered, coupon offers, or shipment cost.

Official Aliexpress store
www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003532634040.html

Official Taobao store
www.taobao.com/list/item/659855737771.htm

Hope this review was beneficial in any way for those interested…

 -Clear


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Feb 2, 2022)

*Check out my review of KZ X HBB: DQ6S HERE.
*


----------



## Nimweth

LikeHolborn said:


> Anyone know a detailed midrange based engaging sound that's not sibilant or spacious in the treble? Oh and bass should be well incorporated in the music, not sounding louder than it, same goes for midrange vs treble. I appreciate a natural sound. Actually i was looking to bowers and wilkins for a new model of that sound (px7 carbon) since i tried a p5 years ago i found it least incompetent by having a human sound except that it was a minimally dull as bright in the treble (without additional details). I figured with the carbon i might get something that doesn't ignore the midrange and if brighter for being a more expensive model might get a decently detailed headphone for how unnatural it may add to it in the treble. And i heard they're reducing the bass, adding midrange, vocals, changing the treble once again for their newest carbon. I would like something that sounds closer and fun, if you know it. Thanks 😊


You may want to investigate the IKKO OH1S. It has a neutral sound, it is well balanced yet is still dynamic and fun. The Knowles BA has very good timbre as well.


----------



## Nimweth

LikeHolborn said:


> Anyone know a detailed midrange based engaging sound that's not sibilant or spacious in the treble? Oh and bass should be well incorporated in the music, not sounding louder than it, same goes for midrange vs treble. I appreciate a natural sound. Actually i was looking to bowers and wilkins for a new model of that sound (px7 carbon) since i tried a p5 years ago i found it least incompetent by having a human sound except that it was a minimally dull as bright in the treble (without additional details). I figured with the carbon i might get something that doesn't ignore the midrange and if brighter for being a more expensive model might get a decently detailed headphone for how unnatural it may add to it in the treble. And i heard they're reducing the bass, adding midrange, vocals, changing the treble once again for their newest carbon. I would like something that sounds closer and fun, if you know it. Thanks 😊


I would also try the HZ Sound Heart Mirror, neutral/bright, well balanced and has a carbon diaphragm DD.


----------



## halcyon

Looking for recomendations:

- *Nozzle size max 3mm* diameter (must fit Westone Tru-Fit or comply P-series foam tips without adapters or superglue)
- *BA *(or BA+DD combo)
- *Plastic*/*resin shell *(absolutely NO metal)
- *small size shell *(i.e. fits comfortably within small to medium-sized concha)
- *MMCX *connectors

Any current tips/recommendtations for the above?

My workhorse NiceHCK DT300 Pro are no longer available at AliExpress and my last pair broke.

I use these while exercising so I'm not looking for a $1000+ pair IEMs, but something that are good enough, sturdy, play with good MMCX cables I can get cheaply and can be replaced without breaking the bank when the IEMs get destroyed eventually. I used Shure/Westone previously for this, but they get way too expensive too fast 🙃


----------



## RikudouGoku

halcyon said:


> Looking for recomendations:
> 
> - *Nozzle size max 3mm* diameter (must fit Westone Tru-Fit or comply P-series foam tips without adapters or superglue)
> - *BA *(or BA+DD combo)
> ...


Well, check out the Audiosense T180 Pro and the T260 Pro.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982997571.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32985006650.html

Here is my graph on the T180 Pro btw:


----------



## halcyon

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, check out the Audiosense T180 Pro and the T260 Pro.


Thanks! Actually DT260 Pro is my go-to these days. It's good enough and maybe I'll order a second pair soon.

Still, if anybody has other recommendations (as per the original request), I'm all ears.


----------



## ericf (Feb 17, 2022)

Does anyone know if Magaosi have come out with anything new the last two years? I have the DQ4 and am very pleased with it but I'm wondering if they have a website that I can check to see if anything new has come out. I am thinking of getting the flagship 6-ba model but the budget IEM V3 and the X3, MGS-401 and K5pro bass look interesting, too.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

ericf said:


> Does anyone know if Magaosi have come out with anything new the last two years?


The HiLisening Magic Beans is fire!

But it's not new...


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Feb 22, 2022)

Check out my review of ND NSK:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nd-nsk.25695/reviews#review-28021


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we shared our full review of the Kinera Idun Golden Universal Hybrid IEM on Headfonia. @Virtu Fortuna  even calls it a recommended buy

https://www.headfonia.com/kinera-idun-golden-review/


----------



## WendyLi

Surprise!
KBEAR Aurora single dynamic HiFi wired in-ear earphones! KBEAR Official Store will release on March 12th. Are you looking forward to it？
Aliexpress:https://kbear.aliexpress.com/store/5017064


----------



## PROblemdetected

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we shared our full review of the Kinera Idun Golden Universal Hybrid IEM on Headfonia. @Virtu Fortuna  even calls it a recommended buy
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/kinera-idun-golden-review/


Nice review as always.
From an NORN and future IDUN (2.0) it seems they are two sides of the same coin. One is more fun, and the other one is more coherente.
I really like the NORN for my music preferences (mostly electronic) but I cant wait to get the IDUN to test as well.


----------



## Szymon The Crackhead

WendyLi said:


> Surprise!
> KBEAR Aurora single dynamic HiFi wired in-ear earphones! KBEAR Official Store will release on March 12th. Are you looking forward to it？
> Aliexpress:https://kbear.aliexpress.com/store/5017064


Hi Wendy!

What is the difference between this one and the 2021 Aurora? Did the tuning change?


----------



## WendyLi

Szymon The Crackhead said:


> Hi Wendy!
> 
> What is the difference between this one and the 2021 Aurora? Did the tuning change?


Tuning not changed


----------



## zenki

So what's changed?


----------



## Barndoor

Hopefully more than just a colour change. 
The reviews when the original came out weren't compelling enough for me to add to my short list. A colour change isn't going to change that, especially when new iems have been released since that are much more interesting to me.
A drop in price to sub $100 (which I can't see happening) would perhaps reinvigorate my interest.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

*Fellow portable audio enthusiasts, Checkout my comprehensive review on AUDIOSENSE AQ4 in the link below:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-aq4.25703/reviews#review-28151

*


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello Head-fier’s!...Introducing the *BFB ACACIA *

Bamboo Forest Bird (BFB), has been on my radar since last year on the Taobao shopping website from China!

Check out my impressions by clicking the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16870528




Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s, my review for the *SF D.T.6 MAX* in-ear earphone is here! 

Check out my impressions by clicking the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16913733



Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## TheDeafMonk (Apr 30, 2022)

Anyone have the Kinera DB005 PRO and have another IEM with the same sound signature you love ? I have the 7hz Timeless and love it but when I want to rock the Kinera does it for me.... Olina or Final A400 good choices ?

EDIT: Bough6a set of IKKO Obsidian OH10 and living them exactly what the sound signature I was love for with huge bass slam.!


----------



## Carpet (Apr 28, 2022)

SoundChoice said:


> 1. Happy with current gear
> 2. Curiously check head-fi, just this one time.
> 3. Learn all about new release.
> 4. New release makes your current gear sound like crap.
> ...



There is a cure....  Filter the information!

Disinformation is as big a problem in audio as anywhere else. Look carefully at your sources.
Anything from the manufacturer/promoter/seller is as biased as hell. Some reviewers praise everything, lets get real, some stuff is crap! Other reviewers can't seem to see past their own favorites. Nobody wants to jump up and down in public saying "Look what stupid choices I made!".

Airy spacious treble, is someone else's piercing sibilant treble. Warm and bright are diametrically opposed, it comes down to personal preference. We hear differently and like different music. Find reviews from people with similar tastes, or at the very least, who acknowledge different preferences. Akros, Crin, Paul Wasabii, Porta Fi and Vortex are my picks on YouTube.

Different manufacturers tend towards their own house tunings. Try a range of different styles. Do you want to end up with a bunch of identically tuned IEMs and only listen to the best one? Don't go for something super bright if you're treble sensitive, but otherwise you may find something new, that sounds better for different genres of music.

Sound samples provide some information if you can't audition gear yourself (hats off to Zplolt, SiriusB, Poles Audio and Dans Audio Reviews). Graphs don't tell the whole story but they can give an indication of tuning. How scooped are the mids. Does the bass look to be mid or sub bass focused (or MIA). Any peaks that look potentially annoying. If nothing else, reviewers explaining what they heard is useful. Graphs don't show you imaging, attack, note weight, or how natural the instruments sound etc.

Lastly don't rush! An extra pair of foam tips and a $3 case aren't worth forking over $100 or whatever, on a lemon. Once the smoke clears on FOTM, some retailers will have overstocked. More reviews will be out too, hopefully more objective. Then the real bargains appear!

Learn to be happy with whatever you have, The idea is to enjoy your music, not to be permanently unhappy with it!


----------



## nxnje

TheDeafMonk said:


> Anyone have the Kinera DB005 PRO and have another IEM with the same sound signature you love ? I have the 7hz Timeless and love it but when I want to rock the Kinera does it for me.... Olina or Final A400 good choices ?


I have the BD005 Pro. 
When I want to rock, the BD005 is definitely not for me.
What kind of music do you usually listen to and what you search for in a new pair of earphones? I can maybe try helping you.


----------



## Ynot1

Carpet said:


> There is a cure....  Filter the information!
> 
> Disinformation is as big a problem in audio as anywhere else. Look carefully at your sources.
> Anything from the manufacturer/promoter/seller is as biased as hell. Some reviewers praise everything, lets get real, some stuff is crap! Other reviewers can't seem to see past their own favorites. Nobody wants to jump up and down in public saying "Look what stupid choices I made!".
> ...



You have to continue to learn from your lucky breaks as well as mistakes made along the way. I learned people do things for money. And people call that shilling. Anyway they can't shill all of the time because it won't work anymore. There in lies the need to learn and adapt.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

nxnje said:


> I have the BD005 Pro.
> When I want to rock, the BD005 is definitely not for me.
> What kind of music do you usually listen to and what you search for in a new pair of earphones? I can maybe try helping you.


Bought the Obsidian and loving them


----------



## Carpet (Apr 30, 2022)

TheDeafMonk said:


> Anyone have the Kinera DB005 PRO and have another IEM with the same sound signature you love ? I have the 7hz Timeless and love it but when I want to rock the Kinera does it for me.... Olina or Final A400 good choices ?
> 
> EDIT: Bough6a set of IKKO Obsidian OH10 and living them exactly what the sound signature I was love for with huge bass slam.!


Olina is not a relaxing listen and certainly not bass heavy. Amazing for details and imaging but neutral tuning and a little hot in the upper mids and treble.

BLON BL-03, CCA CA16, TRI Meteor or  Tipsy TTROMSO are better for relaxed listening with a good thump in the bass!

Just saw your edit: OH10 would be great choice!


----------



## Ceeluh7

Here we have a review of the Kinera Idun Golden. Authored by Mahir... A very nice iem. 
https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/kinera-idun-golden/


----------



## Ceeluh7

Another review by Mahir at Mobileaudiophile.com. This is the Hzsound Waist Drum. Odd name but a decent budget iem. https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/hzsound-waist-drum-review/


----------



## affi

Hello everyone, want to ask something.
I had Einsear T2 for years and really like the sound of its (yea, it's old!). Now, the product has been discontinued. It's hard to get and the available stock has a higher price. It's just not worth more than the original price so I'm not going to buy that.

So I wonder if there is a re-brand of this driver/tuning in new iem that still available. From my understanding, it's not uncommon in Chifi market to re-brand the same product with different name. If anyone have any info, please tell or. (Or where to get the Einsear T2 on original retail price)

Well, if the product is really gone. What would be a good recommendation to replace it in the price range under $30. Would CCA CRA be a good replacement? would really love to get some recommendation with the similar tuning of Einsear T2.

Thanks.


----------



## Nimweth

affi said:


> Hello everyone, want to ask something.
> I had Einsear T2 for years and really like the sound of its (yea, it's old!). Now, the product has been discontinued. It's hard to get and the available stock has a higher price. It's just not worth more than the original price so I'm not going to buy that.
> 
> So I wonder if there is a re-brand of this driver/tuning in new iem that still available. From my understanding, it's not uncommon in Chifi market to re-brand the same product with different name. If anyone have any info, please tell or. (Or where to get the Einsear T2 on original retail price)
> ...


Try this link, the item is apparently in stock. 
https://www.newegg.com/p/0TH-073K-001Y8?item=9SIAFZ4HP87025&source=region


----------



## Layman1

Good afternoon (or whatever time it is in your zone!)

If anyone is interested, I have just published my Head-Fi Exclusive* review of the BQEYZ Autumn!

*translation: I am too lazy to create my own website and social media 

The review may be found here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-autumn.25555/review/28540/

Please enjoy responsibly


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Check out my review later on this IEM from Tang Zu a.k.a TForce Audio. Tang Zu Shimin Li.


----------



## suicideup (Jun 3, 2022)

Hello there! Here's my review for the Tangzu Audio Shimin Li. Thank you!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tangzu-audio-shimin-li.25845/reviews#review-28617​


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Check out my review of *Musehifi Power.*

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/muse-hifi-power.25812/reviews


----------



## Ace Bee (Jun 6, 2022)

Currently I am having a casual listen to the Red Sparrow OST, composed by the reverred James Newton Howard. I chose the Hiby Lasya as I was looking for a rather laid back listen. But oh well, does the analytical side of me ever rest? Nope, it doesn't, and hence I started to pick up bits and pieces, and the itching to pen them down begun. So here goes:

The track I was listneing to was this:



And I must say I wasn't expecting the surprise Lasya gave me! Honestly, it seems that either this iem was made for this type of orchestral music, or it found a perfect pair with L&P W2. Either way, the way it produces thunderous bass drums and deep rumbling bass and double bass _(I'm guessing here, have no idea what the actual instruments were, but the notes were too heavy to be from cello)_, recreates both the forward, sharp & sometimes slightly grating violins, as well as the delicate background violins effortlessly, while projecting an immaculate depth perception with beautiful imaging was simply exhilarating! And in doing all of these never once it made me feel that the notes do not have satisfactory body, have wrong/dull tonality and uncomfortable peaks. I was thoroughly overwhelmed.

From memory, it trumps the BQEYZ Autumn in almost every way, apart from a bit of clarity in the midrange, may be, which the Autumn achieved in expense of the bass slam. Autumn was a smooth sounding iem that was a bit too laid back and was missing the dynamic nature, which made it fail to incite the spark of life in the music. Lasya, despite being a smooth iem itself, never once made me feel that it's lacking any of that much craved dynamic character, and it surely makes the tracks come alive. The bass slams hard, is textured, digs deep. Midrange is clean, precise, devoid of sharp peaks. Treble sparkles well, with may be the upper treble extension a bit controlled. This is smooth iem done right. I was not expecting such a quality in around $200 ($209 is the current price.)






_(Sorry for the crappy image quality, don't have a better phone. The tips here are BGVP W01 tips, M size. Not stock tips.)_


----------



## ericf (Jun 6, 2022)

This looks to have a rather long nozzle. Is it longer than other semi custom IEMs you've worn? Also, I saw that the nozzle tip is 6mm wide. So both long and thick. How is the comfort with tips on? The IEMs themselves are beautiful.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Ace Bee said:


> Currently I am having a casual listen to the Red Sparrow OST, composed by the reverred James Newton Howard. I chose the Hiby Lasya as I was looking for a rather laid back listen. But oh well, does the analytical side of me ever rest? Nope, it doesn't, and hence I started to pick up bits and pieces, and the itching to pen them down begun. So here goes:
> 
> The track I was listneing to was this:
> 
> ...



This is quite a looker. Links?


----------



## Ace Bee

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> This is quite a looker. Links?


https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-lasya

Here you go. Not an affiliated link by the way, just copied it from the website.


----------



## Ace Bee

ericf said:


> This looks to have a rather long nozzle. Is it longer than other semi custom IEMs you've worn? Also, I saw that the nozzle tip is 6mm wide. So both long and thick. How is the comfort with tips on? The IEMs themselves are beautiful.


One of the most comfortable iems I have ever had. They disappear in the ears in such a way I have to check sometimes to confirm they are still attached properly. Despite the dimensions the shell itself is so deftly designed that it sits snugly and super comfortably. And no, it's not longer, probably the same as T800, the last semi custom I remember wearing. Similar to...no, slightly longer than Penon Orb.


----------



## Sopp

TANGZU SHIMIN LI


----------



## r31ya

so pretty and just cost $35...
supposedly if you line neutral bright, it sound awesome too


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Sopp said:


> TANGZU SHIMIN LI


Nice! What's your impression?


----------



## Penon

*Rose QT9 MK2S is available now !

https://penonaudio.com/rose-qt9-mk2s.html*


----------



## Surf Monkey

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Check out my review of *Musehifi Power.*
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/muse-hifi-power.25812/reviews



First off, great review! You’re kinder to them than I am. Maybe I’ll revisit them soon and see if I find them better this time.

Second, there’s a rumor on Reddit that Muse HiFi is doing a silent 1.5 update on these with better tuning and a smaller shell… while continuing to sell through the old stock.

Now, this is a RUMOR. So I can’t vouch for any part of it. It’s interesting but I’ll wait to see some evidence that it’s true.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Surf Monkey said:


> First off, great review! You’re kinder to them than I am. Maybe I’ll revisit them soon and see if I find them better this time.
> 
> Second, there’s a rumor on Reddit that Muse HiFi is doing a silent 1.5 update on these with better tuning and a smaller shell… while continuing to sell through the old stock.
> 
> Now, this is a RUMOR. So I can’t vouch for any part of it. It’s interesting but I’ll wait to see some evidence that it’s true.


Well, if I tested other current planar IEMs, maybe I will be more critical but since I've only tested few ones so thats it.


----------



## Ceeluh7

CCA CRA+

A pretty fun and well tuned budget gem. Against the current crop of low cost iems I'd say the CRA+ fares well. 
Here is my take on this highly anticipated budget set. The CRA+ is the successor to the original CRA and I'd say does well in what it was intended to do. Below is my review of the CRA+ 
https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/cca-cra/

PROS

-Fun but balanced tuning
-Price
-Tonality through much of the mix
-Easy to drive 

CONS

-High expectations and big hype
-Sub-par accessories (I know, I know…these are $30)
-Not the most polished treble
-Slight metallic tizz on some vocals
-Honestly, no serious cons at this price, just enjoy


----------



## bhazard

CRA+ - Newest daily beater. I can't find much fault for $30. Put it on the KZ AZ09 Pro and you have a highly competent gym IEM you don't mind destroying with sweat compared to your $199 Galaxy Buds Pro.

KZ ESX - on it's way

TRN Kirin - I was lucky enough to purchase a Linsoul Gift Card so this should be my next purchase very soon.


----------



## Ceeluh7

bhazard said:


> CRA+ - Newest daily beater. I can't find much fault for $30. Put it on the KZ AZ09 Pro and you have a highly competent gym IEM you don't mind destroying with sweat compared to your $199 Galaxy Buds Pro.
> 
> KZ ESX - on it's way
> 
> TRN Kirin - I was lucky enough to purchase a Linsoul Gift Card so this should be my next purchase very soon.


Looks like a nice set (TRN Kirin). TRN has been doing good things lately.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Surf Monkey said:


> First off, great review! You’re kinder to them than I am. Maybe I’ll revisit them soon and see if I find them better this time.
> 
> Second, there’s a rumor on Reddit that Muse HiFi is doing a silent 1.5 update on these with better tuning and a smaller shell… while continuing to sell through the old stock.
> 
> Now, this is a RUMOR. So I can’t vouch for any part of it. It’s interesting but I’ll wait to see some evidence that it’s true.


Regarding of the rumour of Muse hifi Power. They release a statement about it.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Regarding of the rumour of Muse hifi Power. They release a statement about it.



Excellent rumor control!


----------



## baskingshark

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Regarding of the rumour of Muse hifi Power. They release a statement about it.





Surf Monkey said:


> Excellent rumor control!




Haha if there is no stealth retune, and if later batches sound different from the early batches, does that mean QC issues LOL? Like unit variation?


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Jun 12, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Haha if there is no stealth retune, and if later batches sound different from the early batches, does that mean QC issues LOL? Like unit variation?


Well, I can't tell on variations of tuning of their product as I only got one. If there are some changes of  their product it will be an issue and most reviewers' feedback will be irrelevant, I hope it will not happen.


----------



## Carpet

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Well, I can't tell on variations of tuning of their product as I only got one. If there are some changes of  their product it will be an issue and most reviewers' feedback will irrelevant, I hope it will not happen.


Given how well it has gone down (nose dive), in comparisons with other planars. If I was Muse I'd be jumping on the rumor bandwagon as a chance to salvage their sales!


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Carpet said:


> Given how well it has gone down (nose dive), in comparisons with other planars. If I was Muse I'd be jumping on the rumor bandwagon as a chance to salvage their sales!


Or maybe another model if ever. That's how most Chifi products are marketed. For now, only Muse hifi provide me a planar IEM as a review unit


----------



## Carpet

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Or maybe another model if ever. That's how most Chifi products are marketed. For now, only Muse hifi provide me a planar IEM as a review unit


It's a really tough market and most planars we have seen, are first efforts by the manufacturers involved. Presumably most have been developed concurrently, so developers only see what they are competing with, around the time of their own releases. Given the fickle nature of the market and the pace of development in this industry, I would hate to be personally invested in an audio company.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Jun 12, 2022)

Carpet said:


> It's a really tough market and most planars we have seen, are first efforts by the manufacturers involved. Presumably most have been developed concurrently, so developers only see what they are competing with, around the time of their own releases. Given the fickle nature of the market and the pace of development in this industry, I would hate to be personally invested in an audio company.


Yeah, probably that most of the planars out there are still not fully develop if it will be compared to a fully-size Planar cans.

That's why I'm still skeptic on implementation of planars on a IEM platform.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Or maybe another model if ever. That's how most Chifi products are marketed. For now, only Muse hifi provide me a planar IEM as a review unit


I don't see you review if the Muse did you post it?


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

TheDeafMonk said:


> I don't see you review if the Muse did you post it?


I post it already. Check it out.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> I post it already. Check it out.


Thanks very much!


----------



## lior777

Hi I'm looking to upgrade my tin audio t2 plus, my source is amp\dac type -c cable tempotec e44
Hear mostly music with a male voice, ethnic instruments,
look for bass in an instant and not overpowering, intimate stage, warm sound, realistic guitars and stringed instruments tone, polished edge, flute,

until 70$ thanks!


----------



## InvisibleInk

lior777 said:


> Hi I'm looking to upgrade my tin audio t2 plus, my source is amp\dac type -c cable tempotec e44
> Hear mostly music with a male voice, ethnic instruments,
> look for bass in an instant and not overpowering, intimate stage, warm sound, realistic guitars and stringed instruments tone, polished edge, flute,
> 
> until 70$ thanks!


KZ models AS10 or BA10. They are all of the above.


----------



## Carpet (Jun 18, 2022)

lior777 said:


> Hi I'm looking to upgrade my tin audio t2 plus, my source is amp\dac type -c cable tempotec e44
> Hear mostly music with a male voice, ethnic instruments,
> look for bass in an instant and not overpowering, intimate stage, warm sound, realistic guitars and stringed instruments tone, polished edge, flute,
> 
> until 70$ thanks!


Tin T3+ is $70 normally and now on sale. Tangzu Shimin Li has nice metal shell and only $35, reviews only starting to come in but looks promising. Reecho SG-01 OVA is another all metal build, very good reviews at $50. The KZ ESX or EDA balanced might be worth a look too, all of their recent single DDs have been pretty good.


----------



## dharmasteve

lior777 said:


> Hi I'm looking to upgrade my tin audio t2 plus, my source is amp\dac type -c cable tempotec e44
> Hear mostly music with a male voice, ethnic instruments,
> look for bass in an instant and not overpowering, intimate stage, warm sound, realistic guitars and stringed instruments tone, polished edge, flute,
> 
> until 70$ thanks!


Tripowen HBB Mele or for a little more Tripowin HBB Olina.


----------



## Carpet (Jun 19, 2022)

dharmasteve said:


> Tripowen HBB Mele or for a little more Tripowin HBB Olina.



Mele is good choice at $50, so is the TRN TA1 Max. I think Aria is on sale for $72 on AliExpress
Stretching to around $100 opens up a bewildering range of options
: TTipsy TTROMSO, GS Audio GD3C, Tangzu Yuan Li, the new Snow Aria with the Kanas Pro DLC driver, Starfield, Meteor...

To be honest, if $70 is your budget then tips, case and cable, can balloon out the price pretty quickly too.


----------



## lior777

what about Etymotic Research ER3XR ?


----------



## InvisibleInk

lior777 said:


> what about Etymotic Research ER3XR ?



Take it from me, dude, the ER3XR is secret-weapon great!


----------



## xlayned

I currently own the chus and letshuoer s12, main genres are j-pop and city-pop. I find that the vocals on the s12 are not as forward as I liked, I like vocals but I also don't want to sacrifice too much bass. I've demo'd the b2's in the past and I find that the bass on it was very lacking. Please do recommend me some potential upgrades, I've heard great things from penon and yanyin but never got the chance to demo them and I don't have a particular budget range in mind but anything that's around or less than 1000 usd should suffice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dharmasteve (Jun 21, 2022)

xlayned said:


> I currently own the chus and letshuoer s12, main genres are j-pop and city-pop. I find that the vocals on the s12 are not as forward as I liked, I like vocals but I also don't want to sacrifice too much bass. I've demo'd the b2's in the past and I find that the bass on it was very lacking. Please do recommend me some potential upgrades, I've heard great things from penon and yanyin but never got the chance to demo them and I don't have a particular budget range in mind but anything that's around or less than 1000 usd should suffice. Thanks in advance!


If you like 'Good' Bass, with great quality the IMR Splash of Gold, from IMR Acoustics sorts that out completely. I have the S12 too. The Splash of Gold has bass as it should be....and vocals are more part of it's show. It's VERY tuneable too.


----------



## xlayned

dharmasteve said:


> If you like 'Good' Bass, with great quality the IMR Splash of Gold, from IMR Acoustics sorts that out completely. I have the S12 too. The Splash of Gold has bass as it should be....and vocals are more part of it's show. It's VERY tuneable too.


Thanks for the recommendation, never heard of it before, but I will definitely check them out!


----------



## eridenti

Saw that XINHS are selling these. Is this in their AliExpress store too?
https://shopee.ph/XINHS-High-Perfor...da&xptdk=7de1cc71-4cfc-42f5-bfcc-5074993a69da


----------



## DBaldock9

xlayned said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, never heard of it before, but I will definitely check them out!



Just FYI - IMR are a UK brand, rather than being Chinese / Asian. And they tend to produce small lots of IEMs, for fairly short periods of time.


----------



## xlayned

DBaldock9 said:


> Just FYI - IMR are a UK brand, rather than being Chinese / Asian. And they tend to produce small lots of IEMs, for fairly short periods of time.


Yeah I was very bumped out when I saw that all of their stuffs are sold out, not to mention how much the shipping might cost


----------



## dharmasteve (Jun 22, 2022)

xlayned said:


> Yeah I was very bumped out when I saw that all of their stuffs are sold out, not to mention how much the shipping might cost


There are still Bass Cannon Units available. They are trying to get a couple more for the run. May be worth checking. If you like bass they might be special.


----------



## fendiking

xlayned said:


> I currently own the chus and letshuoer s12, main genres are j-pop and city-pop. I find that the vocals on the s12 are not as forward as I liked, I like vocals but I also don't want to sacrifice too much bass. I've demo'd the b2's in the past and I find that the bass on it was very lacking. Please do recommend me some potential upgrades, I've heard great things from penon and yanyin but never got the chance to demo them and I don't have a particular budget range in mind but anything that's around or less than 1000 usd should suffice. Thanks in advance!


Yanyin Canons are fantastic imo. 3 tuning switches for your taste, can adjust the bass, mids and treble with noticeable changes. I currently have it with mid switch on and there’s plenty of bass. If I want a more fun sound, I switch bass and mid on. Exceptional iem for around 300-350 usd


----------



## xlayned

fendiking said:


> Yanyin Canons are fantastic imo. 3 tuning switches for your taste, can adjust the bass, mids and treble with noticeable changes. I currently have it with mid switch on and there’s plenty of bass. If I want a more fun sound, I switch bass and mid on. Exceptional iem for around 300-350 usd


Been very curious about chinese brands like Yanyin and Penon, now that you've said that I think I will aim for the Canons. Quick question, how big are the canons? Are they as big as b2? I demo'd the b2 before and they irritate my ears to no end as they are big as hell. Also, I can't even get the oracle to fit my ears, since there are no places near me that allows me to demo the Canons, I'm afraid that the Canons my not fit my ears well. If the housing is smaller than the b2, oracle, raptgo-hookx, then I will definitely go for it.


----------



## fendiking

xlayned said:


> Been very curious about chinese brands like Yanyin and Penon, now that you've said that I think I will aim for the Canons. Quick question, how big are the canons? Are they as big as b2? I demo'd the b2 before and they irritate my ears to no end as they are big as hell. Also, I can't even get the oracle to fit my ears, since there are no places near me that allows me to demo the Canons, I'm afraid that the Canons my not fit my ears well. If the housing is smaller than the b2, oracle, raptgo-hookx, then I will definitely go for it.


 I wouldn’t say they are big in size. They fit me just fine but I’m not sure how big they are in relationship to the other ones you mentioned. Sorry I can’t advise


----------



## DBaldock9

xlayned said:


> Yeah I was very bumped out when I saw that all of their stuffs are sold out, not to mention how much the shipping might cost



Here's a listing, from a couple of years ago, for some IMR earphones being sold in Singapore - https://www.carousell.sg/p/imr-r1-zenith-for-sale-1015145944/
There's no info shown, on whether they sold, or are still for sale.


----------



## xlayned

fendiking said:


> I wouldn’t say they are big in size. They fit me just fine but I’m not sure how big they are in relationship to the other ones you mentioned. Sorry I can’t advise


It's ok, you've helped me plenty, appreciate it. I guess I'll take your word for it hahaha.


DBaldock9 said:


> Here's a listing, from a couple of years ago, for some IMR earphones being sold in Singapore - https://www.carousell.sg/p/imr-r1-zenith-for-sale-1015145944/
> There's no info shown, on whether they sold, or are still for sale.


The listings has no reviews and the overall listing looks kinda sketchy. I don't feel safe buying from that seller, but thanks for helping, appreciate it!


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Look what I have here, mates.

BQEYZ Topaz


----------



## Carpet

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Look what I have here, mates.
> 
> BQEYZ Topaz


So how does it sound?


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Carpet said:


> So how does it sound?


First impression, I thought that it was mild U-shape but I realize that this is balanced-neutral set. Sufficient bass quality, more emphasis on mids with some added warmth and  good treble extension.. An airy one.


----------



## Ceeluh7

​*TRN TA1 Max $46*

Full Review: 
https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/trn-ta1-max-2/

Thumbnail size summary:

*Pro's*
-Small & Comfortable design
-Very immersive sound
-Non-fatiguing
-Great low-end from Beryllium Plated DD
-Suits many genres
-Great Look
-Price to Performance

*Cons*
-Treble slightly lacks shimmer
-Fit may be funny for some
-Not the best cable
-Resolution isn't a game changer

I seriously underestimated this budget class iem. These don't replay like budget class at all. If a visceral and immersive sound, a more forward drawn midrange, non-fatiguing treble teaming with a tight but mighty bass seems like your jam… my friends… meet the hybrid TRN TA1 Max.

The TA1 Max employs a Dual Magnetic Circuit, Beryllium Plated 10mm DD, accompanied by a Knowles BA with a two-way crossover which coalesce together for a very cohesive sound. The Max create a pleasurable listening experience which urges toes to start tapping. I call this a U-shaped to W-shape with extension both ways. The Max has a more open sound due to the semi-open back structure of the Faceplate and a slick looking build. Please see the full review at https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/trn-ta1-max-2/
I certainly hope this review helps someone to make a purchasing decision.​


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

My See Audio Bravery limited edition.


----------



## baskingshark

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> My See Audio Bravery limited edition.



Are they tuned the same as the original Bravery?


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

baskingshark said:


> Are they tuned the same as the original Bravery?


Same tuning. Just some minor improvements on soundstage but still an above average in my classification


----------



## gadgetgod

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> My See Audio Bravery limited edition.


So what's your unique Unit number


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

gadgetgod said:


> So what's your unique Unit number


Secret


----------



## lior777 (Jul 16, 2022)

hey i Want to upgrade the legendary tinaudio 2 plus
Hear mostly piano, musical instruments, male voice
for 130$ TINHIFI P1 MAX? will good?
or tinaudio 3? Hidizs MS2?

my Dac is usb  type-c amplifier ve megatron


----------



## TheDeafMonk

lior777 said:


> hey i Want to upgrade the legendary tinaudio 2 plus
> Hear mostly piano, musical instruments, male voice
> for 130$ TINHIFI P1 MAX? will good?
> or tinaudio 3? Hidizs MS2?
> ...


IKKO Obsidian OH10 or the P1 max


----------



## Carpet

lior777 said:


> hey i Want to upgrade the legendary tinaudio 2 plus
> Hear mostly piano, musical instruments, male voice
> for 130$ TINHIFI P1 MAX? will good?
> or tinaudio 3? Hidizs MS2?
> ...


It depends on your budget and preferences. Warm tunings suit male vocals and tend to give greater note weight which sounds better for piano (IMHO, YMMV). There are a ton of good single dynamic drivers under $100. Going warmest to brightest; Tipsy TTROMSO; TinHifi T3+; Moondrop Aria; Tripowin Olina. I'm still waiting on P1 Max, but it is reported to be the warmest of the new planars, so should be a good choice. Price on it seems to have dropped from the initial $170, ain't competition grand! TinHifi T4 is worth looking at too if you like the fit of the T2, it's exactly the same build, just in stainless steel construction rather than aluminium alloy and CNT driver from memory. Older IEMs tend to be better discounted and there is more feedback on them. Waiting for sales is worthwhile, Black Friday and 11/11 are four months away.

Look up reviews! It's better to take note of a consensus that an IEM is sibilant, than to find out after parting with your hard earned cash.


----------



## Ceeluh7

Rose Technics QT-9 Mk2s 

Linked below is my full review of a very nice 1DD x 4BA hybrid. For the price they are asking this set really is wonderful, that is if the sound sig meets your preferences. I hope all are doing well... take care. 
https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/rose-technics-qt-9-mk2s-review/


----------



## FastAndClean

Hi


----------



## Ceeluh7

Thhifi Character    $144
1DD  x  1BA

Here is the link to my full review of a brand new iem from a brand new company. A very nice hybrid iem which is very well tuned. Thanks for reading and take it easy everyone.

https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/thhifi-character-review/


----------



## Surf Monkey (Aug 4, 2022)

Ceeluh7 said:


> Thhifi Character    $144
> 1DD  x  1BA
> 
> Here is the link to my full review of a brand new iem from a brand new company. A very nice hybrid iem which is very well tuned. Thanks for reading and take it easy everyone.
> ...



Great review! Sounds like these are better than expected. I like the design. The face plates  remind me of a Keith Herring painting. They also make this single DD version with a very interesting abstract design that kinda looks like a raw steak.


----------



## Ceeluh7

Surf Monkey said:


> Great review! Sounds like these are better than expected. I like the design. The face plates  remind me of a Keith Herring painting. They also make this single DD version with a very interesting abstract design that kinda looks like a raw steak.


So far I'm impressed. Thank you very much BTW.


----------



## Ceeluh7

Surf Monkey said:


> Great review! Sounds like these are better than expected. I like the design. The face plates  remind me of a Keith Herring painting. They also make this single DD version with a very interesting abstract design that kinda looks like a raw steak.


Also, I think this is the more expensive "Red Face". I heard this set sounds ridiculously good for a first time set from a brand new company. I would love to check this set out as well


----------



## Surf Monkey

Ceeluh7 said:


> Also, I think this is the more expensive "Red Face". I heard this set sounds ridiculously good for a first time set from a brand new company. I would love to check this set out as well



That’s correct. Here’s the AliX link:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_m08lnY4

Looks like ThHifi is a sub-brand of BGVP.


----------



## Ceeluh7

Surf Monkey said:


> That’s correct. Here’s the AliX link:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_m08lnY4
> 
> Looks like ThHifi is a sub-brand of BGVP.


So I thought the same thing but was corrected. Apparently they are very very loosely connected to BGVP. I don't know to what extent though.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Check out my review of See Audio Bravery Limited Edition.




https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/see-audio-bravery-limited-edition.25939/reviews#review-28988


----------



## lior777 (Aug 10, 2022)

Hello,
my tin audio t2 plus lost! i loved her sub bass, Relaxed tuning ,Tight sound, speed bass, warm-neutral...

will the tin audio t3 plus will good success?

Listens with usb dac mainly to musical instruments, PIANO, male voice budget up to $130


----------



## Carpet

lior777 said:


> Hello,
> my tin audio t2 plus lost! i loved her sub bass, Relaxed tuning ,Tight sound, speed bass, warm-neutral...
> 
> will the tin audio t3 plus will good success?
> ...


Moondrop Aria (original 2021 version) or TRi HBB X Kai are both good. 

In each case you get a slightly warm tuning, with good sub-bass extension and good note weight. Elton John and Billy Joel sound great on either.  Aria is better if you want more energy in the treble and a wider soundstage. Kai is better if you want a more relaxed tune for long listening. Both are metal shells and come with decent case. Cable and tips are better on Kai. Paint on Aria has a history of coming off over time. Eighty dollars either way. I don't have the T3+ to compare but it has a pretty good reputation too.


----------



## baskingshark

lior777 said:


> Hello,
> my tin audio t2 plus lost! i loved her sub bass, Relaxed tuning ,Tight sound, speed bass, warm-neutral...
> 
> will the tin audio t3 plus will good success?
> ...



The Tin T3 Plus is a bit more V shaped and bassier than the Tin T2 Plus. So tonally the T3 Plus is a more "fun" sounding and more aggressive. Technicalities are a bit better on Tin T3 Plus, though the bass is less tight on T3 Plus, with a one-noted undefined bass.

If you like a warm neutral type, do check out the Aria 2021 and Tforce Yuan Li.


----------



## lior777

thanks all, how the new 7HZ Crinacle Salnotes Dioko?


----------



## crabdog

lior777 said:


> thanks all, how the new 7HZ Crinacle Salnotes Dioko?


It's decent. Note size is a bit thin and percussion attacks are too sharp for my preference. My full review should be up in a few days.


----------



## lior777 (Aug 17, 2022)

what will the best noise cancelling ?

Aria 2021 or Tforce Yuan Li or TRi HBB X Kai ?


----------



## Nimweth

lior777 said:


> what will the best noise cancelling ?
> 
> Aria 2021 or Tforce Yuan Li or TRi HBB X Kai ?


The Kai has a better isolation than the Aria for me but ear anatomy and choice of tips will determine your experience.


----------



## Carpet

lior777 said:


> what will the best noise cancelling ?
> 
> Aria 2021 or Tforce Yuan Li or TRi HBB X Kai ?


All are single dynamic with metal shell. As Nimweth said tips will make the most difference to isolation.


----------



## brsdrgn

I'd skip aria. Too general and safe tuning. I got bored with it after sometime and sold it.


----------



## Strifeff7

Looking for a budget iem, <$50,
For EDM / Basshead,
Thank you,


----------



## RingingEars

Strifeff7 said:


> Looking for a budget iem, <$50,
> For EDM / Basshead,
> Thank you,


I've been using the BLON BL03 for a couple weeks now. By far my favorite IEM. Really good bass. I see by your sig that you have tinnitus. I do too and the BLONs are non fatiguing for us ringing ears people. Just be aware that they do have fitment issues for some people. For me they fit perfect right out of the box, but I did put the Spinfit CP100 tips on mine and they are fantastic.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Strifeff7 said:


> Looking for a budget iem, <$50,
> For EDM / Basshead,
> Thank you,


KZ ZSX "Terminator" is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Carpet

Strifeff7 said:


> Looking for a budget iem, <$50,
> For EDM / Basshead,
> Thank you,


CCA CA16 is worth a look, it should be on sale for under $50 now


----------



## SenorChang8

Strifeff7 said:


> Looking for a budget iem, <$50,
> For EDM / Basshead,
> Thank you,


Truthear Zero is an option. Not basshead quantity but definitely enough rumble and slam. Quality of bass is high, good texture and depth, no bleeding. I have been enjoying my DnB and Psy trance with them. The nozzles are on the wider side though but my small ears just fits them.


----------



## mochill

Carpet said:


> CCA CA16 is worth a look, it should be on sale for under $50 now


Zero audio carbo basso , kinera bd005


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Strifeff7 said:


> Looking for a budget iem, <$50,
> For EDM / Basshead,
> Thank you,


CCA CRA is the one for you. It's truly a revelation. Also, maybe if you have some spare change do try Tennmak Pro or Trio. Just write to them on AliExpress and they'll ship Pro for some $8-9 and Trio for $27-28. You definitely can't go wrong with either of them at that price. In fact, you can buy all three for $50 and might be able to spare a few bucks!


----------



## Carpet

Strifeff7 said:


> Looking for a budget iem, <$50,
> For EDM / Basshead,
> Thank you,


 Jade Audio Fiiio JH3 also has good bass if you want to try something outside the usual recommendations. Great  accessories. Under $50 in the current sale on AliExpress.


----------



## ops V

Strifeff7 said:


> Looking for a budget iem, <$50,
> For EDM / Basshead,
> Thank you,


Blon BL-03


----------



## westsenkovec

Is there a really good insulating iem or noise cancelling headphones on AliExpress worth picking up during the sale?
My daily drivers are Edifier X3, Blon BL03 with foam tips and Fidelio X2.


----------



## Carpet

Damned near everything is on sale! For good isolation, tips will make the most difference. Resin/plastic shells will usually isolate better than metal shells. Lack of vents and semicustom shells will also reduce sound leakage. Most important is what type of sound signature you prefer. If you don't like how the IEM sounds, all you have is an expensive set of earplugs.

Funnily enough the TRN TA1 Max isolates pretty well, even though it's an open backed, non-custom shaped metal shell. Go figure?


----------



## ops V

In my opinion, no one has yet surpassed the SHURE SE535 in isolation and comfort.  I have the SHURE SE535LTD with the SpinFit CP800 and I am quite happy with them.


----------



## Carpet

ops V said:


> In my opinion, no one has yet surpassed the SHURE SE535 in isolation and comfort.  I have the SHURE SE535LTD with the SpinFit CP800 and I am quite happy with them.


Quite happy but not yet perfectly happy? Oh boy, do we have the forum for you!


----------



## westsenkovec

Carpet said:


> Damned near everything is on sale! For good isolation, tips will make the most difference. Resin/plastic shells will usually isolate better than metal shells. Lack of vents and semicustom shells will also reduce sound leakage. Most important is what type of sound signature you prefer. If you don't like how the IEM sounds, all you have is an expensive set of earplugs.
> 
> Funnily enough the TRN TA1 Max isolates pretty well, even though it's an open backed, non-custom shaped metal shell. Go figure?


Yeah, I learned that there's no rule. I saw the sale and decided to ask here before it ends.
Maybe there's something good. I wanted to know if there's any ANC headphones worth picking up but I didn't see any info in the threads. Maybe I should wait and get the sony wh-1000xm4. I want good insulation or ANC for the office.


----------



## ops V

Carpet said:


> Quite happy but not yet perfectly happy? Oh boy, do we have the forum for you!


Quite happy with the SHURE SE535LTD in terms of isolation and comfort, but not really happy if you compare them to the Astell&Kern Layla AION or 64 Audio tia Trio.  Can't take your advice as quite a lot of the "garbage" discussed here on the forum is definitely not for me.


----------



## Carpet

ops V said:


> Quite happy with the SHURE SE535LTD in terms of isolation and comfort, but not really happy if you compare them to the Astell&Kern Layla AION or 64 Audio tia Trio.  Can't take your advice as quite a lot of the "garbage" discussed here on the forum is definitely not for me.


If you're considering which TOTL audio gear you want to purchase, then the best new $20 IEM for someone upgrading from the earbuds with their phone is of little interest. But the reverse also applies. Not everything posted will be interesting to everyone. But no-one is having their arm twisted to force them to read anything. I find it amusing to read other peoples opinions on things I may never listen to. Some are over enthusiastic. Some are overcritical and dismissive. Everyone is listening to their own preferred music through their own ears. It's hardly surprising to read different conclusions about the same thing. Other than a perverse obsession with technology, I assume most people here just enjoy listening to music.


----------



## Surf Monkey

ops V said:


> Can't take your advice as quite a lot of the "garbage" discussed here on the forum is definitely not for me.


Most people here are very careful to point out that their reviews and comments are relative to their own taste and to similarly priced sets. A four star $20 set is not the same thing as a four star $500 set.


----------



## brsdrgn (Aug 25, 2022)

Coming here, commenting after someone who seems to be interested in sub 50$ IEM and pointing out another brand which is not even an Asian and not even on the same price range. 50$ vs 500$?


Mentioning isolation and comfort even wasn't asked for? Isn't it the fit factor subjective as every person has a different shaped ear?

Later talking about the other's suggestions as garbage just because they try to give relative suggestions to the price range.


Very nice logic going on very nice...

I like when people randomly throws sth out there even though it's not entirely related and get pissed when you point them out their logic. Later everyone else's suggestions are just garbage...


I like chocolate cake a lot. If you happen to like anything else than that, your opinion is just garbage?


----------



## docentore

brsdrgn said:


> Coming here, commenting after someone who seems to be interested in sub 50$ IEM and pointing out another brand which is not even an Asian and not even on the same price range. 50$ vs 500$?
> 
> 
> Mentioning isolation and comfort even wasn't asked for? Isn't it the fit factor subjective as every person has a different shaped ear?
> ...


I don't like generalising or making false assumptions / accustations but please note *location *and *join date* of the account you are replying to.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Look what I have here, mates.
> 
> BQEYZ Topaz


An ear-girlfriend.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 25, 2022)

eridenti said:


> Saw that XINHS are selling these. Is this in their AliExpress store too?
> https://shopee.ph/XINHS-High-Perfor...da&xptdk=7de1cc71-4cfc-42f5-bfcc-5074993a69da


$134 Canadian! Wow.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004461985032.html


----------



## eridenti

LaughMoreDaily said:


> $134 Canadian! Wow.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004461985032.html


The stark difference in price 😯


----------



## Ceeluh7

*SuperTFZ Force1 $79*

https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/supertfz-force1/



I had a good time reviewing this new set from TFZ's sister company SuperTFZ. I know the name is ridiculous. Lol. It's a V-shaped dynamic budget set which is really well made and great to look at. It has its faults which is to be expected but all in all the Force1 is a nice new iem in the TFZ lineup.


----------



## Carpet

LaughMoreDaily said:


> An ear-girlfriend.


Wouldn't that be "In ear girlfriend"?


----------



## jmwant

MuseHifi M3 USB dac-amp unboxing. Like the understated design, and yje build quality looks solid.


----------



## zenki

I'll just leave this here
Truthear zero review


----------



## lmfboy01

Gotten back here recently and havent been on much since COVID.  It seems most BRAND Chi-fi is the way to go.  With so many options, some tried and doneover, while others "new unique" or untested can be hard to say.  Reading and watching vids along with graphs can only get so far.  Audtioning is a No-Go for 99.9999% of us, but hey the truth is not to expect end-game level sound for anything less than $250...or maybe $500...or $1000??... If you can get that sound for less, good for you.  And also dont forget, you have many different sources, cables, eartips and sound preferences (configuration/comfort/brand).  Underwhelmed by a $50 IEM? A quick fix would try EQ or maybe have a sit in front of your AC.  One thing for sure though is there are more IEM options than ever has been and all should be thankful of that.


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/trn-r...head-earbuds-with-14-2mm-large-dynamic-driver




Looks pretty good for the price, comes with swappable plugs too.


----------



## Ceeluh7

*KZ AS16 Pro


*

Here is my review (link below) of a set which does many things very well (my opinion of course). I suppose it can be a bit polarizing in the community. However I ended up enjoying the As16 Pro quite a lot. It has its issues, no doubt about it, but it also has some very redeeming qualities and for $55 I think the As16 Pro easily lives up to the asking price. Anyways, if you are in the market for such a thing please have a read. Also, take care everyone.






Full Review:
https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/kz-as16-pro-review/


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s…here’s my “quick impression” on the *CCA PLA13*.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/post-17139261



-Clear


----------



## lior777

Hi, I'm looking for a new headphone that has a close profile sound to the TINHiFi T2 Plus (lost to me)


----------



## JasonLucas

just curious, maybe you could get another one new on sale? ive tried a ton of stuff in the past and havent come across anything that sounds super similar. its a unique sound. I say, if you loved that previous model, get the same one instead of gamble on something new. ppl tend to go for the newest thing and forget about the older models when some are still great so you dont hear it talked about alot anymore.


----------



## redrol

Yeah the hype train keeps on running but 'older' sets don't get worse they just age like fine wine


----------



## Redcarmoose (Oct 19, 2022)

Consumerism forges ahead on the disenchantment of past IEMs, only to be seen at times for what it is, a game. Often new stuff is simply a variable of flavors like lemon-chocolate cake. But we believe, and that's all that matters, as it's all between the ears, literally!


----------



## Podster

redrol said:


> Yeah the hype train keeps on running but 'older' sets don't get worse they just age like fine wine


Indeed, everything I got is old but they all still sound great


----------



## r31ya

redrol said:


> Yeah the hype train keeps on running but 'older' sets don't get worse they just age like fine wine


as long as the tuning and timbre is good they will age like a fine wine
but if all they have is "tech" at cost of lots of other things (being sibilant, metalic sounding), they will age like milk in this fast chifi world.


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> as long as the tuning and timbre is good they will age like a fine wine
> but if all they have is "tech" at cost of lots of other things (being sibilant, metalic sounding), they will age like milk in this fast chifi world.


ChiFi reminds me of the old adage "Never mind the quality feel the width".

What I want to buy is one good IEM (okay, probably more than one, I'm not that disciplined  ).

The industry seems to want to throw ten pieces of overhyped crap at me every time I blink.

It is rare that a hype train turns out to be a real gem, they are often hidden amongst the off casts that fly under the radar. Also tending to get discounted as overstocks, to clear the shelves for the next FOTM.

So the thing that really pays off is patience. The only problem is that we want it right bloody now!


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> ChiFi reminds me of the old adage "Never mind the quality feel the width".
> 
> What I want to buy is one good IEM (okay, probably more than one, I'm not that disciplined  ).
> 
> ...




Yeah it really seems 80% of weekly CHIFI budget spam releases are sidegrades. Very few get talked about after the initial first 2 weeks of hype - a good gauge if something is legit, is if it is still recommended and talked about 3 months post-release.

I've learned this the hard way: buying many budget sidegrades actually adds up to a TOTL IEM one day, and most will end up unused in some dark drawer.

Perhaps budget CHIFI are very good for exploring various sound signatures to see what you like or dislike. But once you know what you want, it will be wise to upgrade up the ladder, and perhaps call it a day. Between MidFI to TOTL, you perhaps get 20% improvement but pay 10x more, so the sweetspot to hedge against diminishing returns is probably at the MidFI segment.

Of course there is a FOMO on new releases, and sometimes the journey is more important than the destination, so easier said than done.


----------



## PROblemdetected (Oct 20, 2022)

Even having on the same collection the ZEN PROs, EJ07M or FH9 with some cheap stuff like Bl05s, BA10 I still enjoying some of then and teach me about "expensive is not always the best".

I recently sell my andromedas because the FA7s is better iem in all technicalities and character.

So the sub100 (and sub200) bracket got some interesting equipment to my taste.

Anyways, the hype trains and the quantity of releases makes this hobby more difficult everyday. Be careful about some youtubers and reviewers trying to sell you stuff.


----------



## Carpet

PROblemdetected said:


> Even having on the same collection the ZEN PROs, EJ07M or FH9 with some cheap stuff like Bl05s, BA10 I still enjoying some of then and teach me about "expensive is not always the best".
> 
> I recently sell my andromedas because the FA7s is better iem in all technicalities and character.
> 
> ...


6D sound effects must be pretty amazing. I guess a 3D sound stage just isn't that impressive anymore!


----------



## iFi audio

redrol said:


> 'older' sets don't get worse they just age like fine wine



That's true, the industry has many legendary products held in high regard by users here on HF


----------



## FastAndClean

I have only one IEM now, it is damn old but gold, ER4S, love this thing


----------



## harry501501

I kinda gave up spending money on the budget chifi, sub £100 market. Apart for maybe a nicer cable or a driver that's usually only used in higher priced models, nothing improves on the older budget sets of years gone by sound wise. I bet if I bought something being hyped right now cheap, I could go into my box full of oldies and find something I bought back then at the same price or cheaper, that sounds exactly the same (or better).

I totally agree with @baskingshark that most budget chifi are side grades and that your better buying something mid tier every now and then. I prefer to buy and sell on eBay, hopefully buy something pre-owned and decent to keep me having fun in this hobby and continue enjoying music.

I'm not trying to dissuade anyone from buying budget gear btw, I'd be a hypocrite if I did, as I did my time buying a new hyped set every 3-4 weeks lol... Just look at my purchase history lol. Looking back tho, I regret buying so much so quick as I was definitely not doing it for music enjoyment. More to say I got it and could chat about it. I'd have the same playlist to test them and lucky if I got to the end of a single song at times before jumping to the next to test bass or compare mids and take notes lol.


----------



## iFi audio

harry501501 said:


> I kinda gave up spending money on the budget chifi, sub £100 market. Apart for maybe a nicer cable or a driver that's usually only used in higher priced models, nothing improves on the older budget sets of years gone by sound wise. I bet if I bought something being hyped right now cheap, I could go into my box full of oldies and find something I bought back then at the same price or cheaper, that sounds exactly the same (or better).
> 
> I totally agree with @baskingshark that most budget chifi are side grades and that your better buying something mid tier every now and then. I prefer to buy and sell on eBay, hopefully buy something pre-owned and decent to keep me having fun in this hobby and continue enjoying music.
> 
> I'm not trying to dissuade anyone from buying budget gear btw, I'd be a hypocrite if I did, as I did my time buying a new hyped set every 3-4 weeks lol... Just look at my purchase history lol. Looking back tho, I regret buying so much so quick as I was definitely not doing it for music enjoyment. More to say I got it and could chat about it. I'd have the same playlist to test them and lucky if I got to the end of a single song at times before jumping to the next to test bass or compare mids and take notes lol.



Thanks, that's a very reasonable honest perspective. I think that the nature of this hobby is to get new products. Yours were budget IEMs, other folks collect big cans and someone else hoards desktop DACs. More importantly, you're past that stage now and I imagine wiser as far as audio expenses go


----------



## Surf Monkey

Redcarmoose said:


> Consumerism forges ahead on the disenchantment of past IEMs, only to be seen at times for what it is, a game. Often new stuff is simply a variable of flavors like lemon-chocolate cake. But we believe, and that's all that matters, as it's all between the ears, literally!



The marketing methodology is highly refined at this point. I watched (and participated in) the same thing with “tactical” flashlights. A mania develops around a product segment that’s seeing rapid innovation, real or imagined. The temptation is to jump right into the middle of the feeding frenzy, but restraint is key. Wait on the fringe and see which morsels are tastiest before making a move.


----------



## Carpet (Oct 20, 2022)

There is an advantage to the marketing methodology, retailers usually anticipate a rush on new products, and stock their shelves accordingly. Funnily enough this is FOMO, but regarding sales rather than products. So when the "In your Ear Mk3 Max Ultra" or whatever doesn't fly off the shelf they are left with an embarrassing quantity of stock, tying up their working capital. This is probably due to releases from another manufacturer capturing the imagination of the public. Who knew that "enhanced sonic laxative circuitry" actually meant "An IEM that sounds so bad you will literally sh#t yourself"?

So retailers are left with a large amount of product that people don't want, and no free cash to stock the next overhyped wonder. So some sales actually are below cost, since working capital is more valuable than non-moving stock. Not all sales, some of those claims are BS! Consistent favorable reviews of IEMs that missed the hype train, often point to better value. Mass excitement when Moondrop discounts their IEMs by 10%. But when Flo Audio offers a 60% discount voucher on the Calla, no-one notices. But guess which is the better value after discounts. Yes I bought Olina, but I was able to buy the T4 for half price on discount and that was better value.

TL DR; apply some of your pre 11/11 research to less popular models. Popularity is not always an indicator of quality or value.


----------



## BCool

Speaking of deals on less popular/older models, NiceHCK has another lucky bag deal going:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004870675404.html

A bit of sleuthing tells me that it's the Toneking TK12 at $69 and the LZ A4 Pro at $129


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 21, 2022)

BCool said:


> Speaking of deals on less popular/older models, NiceHCK has another lucky bag deal going:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004870675404.html
> 
> A bit of sleuthing tells me that it's the Toneking TK12 at $69 and the LZ A4 Pro at $129


I've been looking at the tk12 ever since I got into this hobby but never wanted to pay the price. Is it definitely that model for sale?

Edit : I take that back, it's the tk13 I was talking about.


----------



## ChrisOc

Carpet said:


> Who knew that "*enhanced sonic laxative circuitry*" actually meant "An IEM that sounds so bad you will literally sh#t yourself"?



Now that is a good line, one to look out for, if only to avoid the end product! 😀


----------



## dialogue

MOONDROP STELLARIS. mod


----------



## brad86 (Nov 8, 2022)

EDIT; Wrong Thread


----------



## Ceeluh7

Letshuoer S12 Pro

Hey I just wanted to share my review of one of the better Planar sets to come out of the "Planar Madness". At least of those I've tried. Really a gorgeous iem, well built and very well tuned. Thanks for checking it out and take it easy guys. Full review at the link:
Letshuoer S12 Pro Review


----------



## Ceeluh7

KZ EDCX ($7-9)

I thought I'd drop this here. The EDCX is another ridiculously low cost option in KZ's lineup. From what I understand KZ used the most common driver and low cost driver on the market to prove the point that tuning is what makes great sound and they can tune anything to rival more expensive iems. That was the plan, now whether it checks out is an entirely different story. At the very least the EDCX is a very nice and well tuned option under $20. A safe and non-offensive tuning which follows more if a Harman tuning, at least to my ear. There is some obvious downsides but... It's $10 bucks. Anywhoo, thanks to anyone who checks out the link and I hope you all are doing well and good. Full review of the KZ EDCX below:

https://mobileaudiophile.com/kz-edcx-review/


----------



## tubbymuc

Love the s12 pro. Looks great in blue.


----------



## James Shoegazer (Dec 12, 2022)

The revelational Xanadu Audio Khopesh. ¥14500.
Config: 2 DD (9MM + 6MM), 6BA for midrange, 4EST for highs.
That's one more DD than the Odin *note: I don't have the IEMs


----------



## CodenameBK201

If anyone here is interested in a high end custom cable similar to the above, my Xanadu custom blue pharaoh upgrade cable is up for sale:
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...tion-2-pin-mmcx-4-4-con-x-effect-audio.39543/


----------



## ChrisOc (Wednesday at 3:33 PM)

Vote for your favourite earphones  here: Thread 'The Head-Fi Members' Poll for IEMs - 2022' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-iems-2022.966386/

Headphones poll here: Thread 'The Head-Fi Members' Poll for headphones - 2022' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-head-fi-members-poll-for-headphones-2022.966400/

The poll closes on the 14th of January 2023.


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/smsl-d12-usb-dac-amp


This one seems interesting. Wish it had optical input.


----------

